# Post your Nordstrom Rack finds!  (read first post)



## Swanky

*Share your amazing Rack finds here!

If you're selling something - DON'T SAY IT.  We do not allow any  buying or selling here to protect you; do not do it, you will be banned.
 If you buy something and aren't sure if you'll keep it, keep that to yourself or you may return it and let everyone know which store it's been returned to.
 You may NOT PM or tell people you will list an item for sale somewhere {**eBay**, Bonz, etc. . .}

 Following these rules WILL keep the drama out of the thread because  then no one can complain that someone is baiting for a sale, or that  they hate it when people buy an item cheap and then flip it, etc. . .


*Previous thread here.


----------



## GG12345

I got a mbmj bag and two Vince t-shirts totaling under $90!!


----------



## daisygrl

GG12345 said:


> I got a mbmj bag and two Vince t-shirts totaling under $90!!




Wow, u scored well! Pics?


----------



## pyt468

GG12345 said:


> I got a mbmj bag and two Vince t-shirts totaling under $90!!




Pics pics !!!


----------



## GG12345

I'll post pics when I get home.


----------



## kcarmona

Was the 30% off just yesterday or does it extend a few days?


----------



## hedgwin99

kcarmona said:


> Was the 30% off just yesterday or does it extend a few days?




Until tomorrow sunday 11/30 but if your in NJ Bergen County NR Rack extended to Monday Dec 1 because Sunday is not open in Bergen County


----------



## Pao9

Wow new thread!! Nice!!


----------



## neverandever

In addition to the $7 Paul Green sandals, I found a penny bracelet at my other Rack.




Also these, still at the store (Baldwin Commons):






The manager freaked me out...she came up to me and asked "Can I help you find something?" When I gave her a confused look she was like "You were in here yesterday...thanks for shopping with us!" Think the cashier told her about my four penny items yesterday


----------



## daisygrl

neverandever said:


> In addition to the $7 Paul Green sandals, I found a penny bracelet at my other Rack.
> 
> View attachment 2817904
> 
> 
> Also these, still at the store (Baldwin Commons):
> 
> View attachment 2817905
> 
> View attachment 2817906
> 
> 
> The manager freaked me out...she came up to me and asked "Can I help you find something?" When I gave her a confused look she was like "You were in here yesterday...thanks for shopping with us!" Think the cashier told her about my four penny items yesterday




Ha. I like how she covered it up with the second part of a sentence "...thanks for shopping with us." It happened to me once (when I had more time to shop) when one of the SA just said "U sure shop here often." I considered it rude. Your SA at least sugarcoated it


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I went to potomac mills yesterday I only looked at accessories, handbags, and shoes...I didn't find anything that I really wanted or needed. I'm trying to not just buy for the label or because it's such a "great deal"...I'm starting to feel like I have too much stuff and that I need to purge and donate and just not spend sooo much.


----------



## buyingpig

daisygrl said:


> Ha. I like how she covered it up with the second part of a sentence "...thanks for shopping with us." It happened to me once (when I had more time to shop) when one of the SA just said "U sure shop here often." I considered it rude. Your SA at least sugarcoated it



Hehe... at one store I visit about once every week or 2. I notice there is this male SA who only offer help to certain age of female shoppers shopping by themselves. Then he will try to strike up a convo. It's kinda amusing


----------



## neverandever

daisygrl said:


> Ha. I like how she covered it up with the second part of a sentence "...thanks for shopping with us." It happened to me once (when I had more time to shop) when one of the SA just said "U sure shop here often." I considered it rude. Your SA at least sugarcoated it




Lol - I had one male SA say that to me when I forgot one of my receipts and they had to look it up. Believe me, I haven't misplaced one since! &#128514;

It just weirded me out and threw me off guard. I know I'm recognized at my usual store - one of the SAs there says hi to my son when we come in (she calls him her little buddy) - and it doesn't make me feel weird to be recognized, but the way this manager made a point to walk up to me specifically and ask when she didn't ask anyone around me just made me give her the side-eye.


----------



## bakeacookie

There was a couple months in the summer where I was at the local NR weekly. Friended an SA who will help me on the mobile find things and do check out for me. Then I'd go to another rack on the weekends. 

Luckily no one has outright called me out at any of them lol.


----------



## daisygrl

Here are some of my finds. Hope to find some more tomorrow. Alexander McQueen for puma sneakers for $70 (after 30% off), origin. $280. Furstenberg New Yahzi Short Silk Dress for $44, down from $425, and Topshop suede booties for $18.


----------



## LuxeDeb

daisygrl said:


> Here are some of my finds. Hope to find some more tomorrow. Alexander McQueen for puma sneakers for $70 (after 30% off), origin. $280. Furstenberg New Yahzi Short Silk Dress for $44, down from $425, and Topshop suede booties for $18.


 

Love a DVF silk knit dress....soo cute & comfy! The McQueen sneakers are awesome. I am not a sneakers typa gal, but I would wear those~


----------



## daisygrl

LuxeDeb said:


> Love a DVF silk knit dress....soo cute & comfy! The McQueen sneakers are awesome. I am not a sneakers typa gal, but I would wear those~




I am not either. These are my first pair. Since they are so comfy, leather inside and out, and made in Italy, I kept them.


----------



## RackFanatic

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I went to potomac mills yesterday I only looked at accessories, handbags, and shoes...I didn't find anything that I really wanted or needed. I'm trying to not just buy for the label or because it's such a "great deal"...I'm starting to feel like I have too much stuff and that I need to purge and donate and just not spend sooo much.




I'm right with you on reaching a saturation point.  But then, I somehow conveniently develop amnesia whenever a Clear the Rack event returns. Lol.


----------



## RackFanatic

neverandever said:


> In addition to the $7 Paul Green sandals, I found a penny bracelet at my other Rack.
> 
> View attachment 2817904
> 
> 
> Also these, still at the store (Baldwin Commons):
> 
> View attachment 2817905
> 
> View attachment 2817906
> 
> 
> The manager freaked me out...she came up to me and asked "Can I help you find something?" When I gave her a confused look she was like "You were in here yesterday...thanks for shopping with us!" Think the cashier told her about my four penny items yesterday







daisygrl said:


> Ha. I like how she covered it up with the second part of a sentence "...thanks for shopping with us." It happened to me once (when I had more time to shop) when one of the SA just said "U sure shop here often." I considered it rude. Your SA at least sugarcoated it







buyingpig said:


> Hehe... at one store I visit about once every week or 2. I notice there is this male SA who only offer help to certain age of female shoppers shopping by themselves. Then he will try to strike up a convo. It's kinda amusing







neverandever said:


> Lol - I had one male SA say that to me when I forgot one of my receipts and they had to look it up. Believe me, I haven't misplaced one since! &#128514;
> 
> It just weirded me out and threw me off guard. I know I'm recognized at my usual store - one of the SAs there says hi to my son when we come in (she calls him her little buddy) - and it doesn't make me feel weird to be recognized, but the way this manager made a point to walk up to me specifically and ask when she didn't ask anyone around me just made me give her the side-eye.







bakeacookie said:


> There was a couple months in the summer where I was at the local NR weekly. Friended an SA who will help me on the mobile find things and do check out for me. Then I'd go to another rack on the weekends.
> 
> Luckily no one has outright called me out at any of them lol.




Ha! This has happened to me too at NR in one form or another. I think some SA's/Managers just don't realize that those comments can come off as rude.


----------



## AnnaFreud

daisygrl said:


> Ha. I like how she covered it up with the second part of a sentence "...thanks for shopping with us." It happened to me once (when I had more time to shop) when one of the SA just said "U sure shop here often." I considered it rude. Your SA at least sugarcoated it




That is rude! None of her business how often you're shopping! &#128530;


----------



## daisygrl

AnnaFreud said:


> That is rude! None of her business how often you're shopping! &#128530;




That is precisely what I thought! Oh, well...


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Paul Green $41.72
Frye $66.48
No other good deals for me


----------



## funandsun

Found these beautiful Prada pumps at the Rack in Oxnard.  I almost NEVER find designer shoes at that location, let alone in my size!  Only $174.98 after 30% discount.


----------



## MissL

Got a Phillip Lim mini pashli today for $172 at the rack today !


----------



## authenticplease

MissL said:


> Got a Phillip Lim mini pashli today for $172 at the rack today !





Woohoo.....congrats!

I would love to see


----------



## buyingpig

MissL said:


> Got a Phillip Lim mini pashli today for $172 at the rack today !



Wow, nice deal, congratz!


----------



## ACS

Loeffler Randall tote refurb for $140 after the discount.  I can't decide if I want to keep it??


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/loeffle...1_B&siteId=QFGLnEolOWg-ee2B4gjMjKhCUPnHPIbQ0Q


----------



## silk7

funandsun said:


> Found these beautiful Prada pumps at the Rack in Oxnard.  I almost NEVER find designer shoes at that location, let alone in my size!  Only $174.98 after 30% discount.




Very nice and classy! Def a good deal


----------



## bakeacookie

Scored these for $38, great for work!


----------



## MissL

authenticplease said:


> Woohoo.....congrats!
> 
> I would love to see











buyingpig said:


> Wow, nice deal, congratz!



Thanks! Just got lucky
Unfortunately I'm having trouble at the moment uploading a pic but it's the teal, black and white tri colour


----------



## neverandever

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Paul Green $41.72
> 
> Frye $66.48
> 
> No other good deals for me




That's a great deal for those Paul Greens! I actually forked over $100 for mine a few weeks ago because I had been watching them for weeks and was worried they would be gone


----------



## neverandever

funandsun said:


> Found these beautiful Prada pumps at the Rack in Oxnard.  I almost NEVER find designer shoes at that location, let alone in my size!  Only $174.98 after 30% discount.




Congrats!!! Those are so classic 

Any time I find designer shoes they are normally either way too big for me (9-11) or way too small (5-6). It seemed like most of the ladies on here were smaller, but now that I know otherwise I'll post my larger finds too


----------



## Pao9

MissL said:


> Got a Phillip Lim mini pashli today for $172 at the rack today !




Omg love the pashli!!! 

I scored a ps1 refurbed in bright yellow! It was W/R came out to $386! Have to post a pic later!


----------



## itsmeL007

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I went to potomac mills yesterday I only looked at accessories, handbags, and shoes...I didn't find anything that I really wanted or needed. I'm trying to not just buy for the label or because it's such a "great deal"...I'm starting to feel like I have too much stuff and that I need to purge and donate and just not spend sooo much.



I am there with YOU!!!!!! .....my collection is getting to be to much  
I will chill out and live vicariously through everyone else's fun time's and adventures!

......except for Christmas gift shopping nothing else for ME!


----------



## authenticplease

Pao9 said:


> Omg love the pashli!!!
> 
> I scored a ps1 refurbed in bright yellow! It was W/R came out to $386! Have to post a pic later!




Congrats on a really sweet find, Pao!  I would have been so shocked to find a PS1....especially in yellow!  A stunning bag


----------



## MissL

Pao9 said:


> Omg love the pashli!!!
> 
> I scored a ps1 refurbed in bright yellow! It was W/R came out to $386! Have to post a pic later!



Thanks and congrats to you too on a ps! Been wanting a ps for myself too. 

Btw is there a file size limit for uploads?


----------



## neverandever

MissL said:


> Got a Phillip Lim mini pashli today for $172 at the rack today !




Congrats! What a great deal


----------



## Pao9

authenticplease said:


> Congrats on a really sweet find, Pao!  I would have been so shocked to find a PS1....especially in yellow!  A stunning bag







MissL said:


> Thanks and congrats to you too on a ps! Been wanting a ps for myself too.
> 
> Btw is there a file size limit for uploads?




Thanks ladies!


----------



## purseaholic90

Pao9 said:


> Omg love the pashli!!!
> 
> I scored a ps1 refurbed in bright yellow! It was W/R came out to $386! Have to post a pic later!




That's amazing!!!


----------



## neverandever

Glad I stopped by one more time...found a beauty that was hidden behind some Steve Maddens:




Pashli - this thing is HUGE! I don't know the sizes at all, but no way this is a mini  $230 after discount!




Tory Burch - refurb. $137 after discount. I grabbed it because it's a great deal, but don't know how I feel about it now because it's kind of hard to get in and out of. It's so unique, though!


----------



## sanch118

neverandever said:


> Glad I stopped by one more time...found a beauty that was hidden behind some Steve Maddens:
> 
> View attachment 2818665
> 
> 
> Pashli - this thing is HUGE! I don't know the sizes at all, but no way this is a mini  $230 after discount!
> 
> View attachment 2818666
> 
> 
> Tory Burch - refurb. $137 after discount. I grabbed it because it's a great deal, but don't know how I feel about it now because it's kind of hard to get in and out of. It's so unique, though!




Upc for the Phillip Lim?


----------



## authenticplease

neverandever said:


> Glad I stopped by one more time...found a beauty that was hidden behind some Steve Maddens:
> 
> View attachment 2818665
> 
> 
> Pashli - this thing is HUGE! I don't know the sizes at all, but no way this is a mini  $230 after discount!
> 
> View attachment 2818666
> 
> 
> Tory Burch - refurb. $137 after discount. I grabbed it because it's a great deal, but don't know how I feel about it now because it's kind of hard to get in and out of. It's so unique, though!




Woohoo....another fab PL purchase!

Such a classic shape and style. Certain to be loved and used a lot

I have a red mini Pashli that I purchased at KZ....maybe 3 years ago....still looks new and I still look forward to carrying it


----------



## neverandever

sanch118 said:


> Upc for the Phillip Lim?







UPCs for both bags


----------



## sanch118

Thank you and congrats!!!


----------



## neverandever

sanch118 said:


> Thank you and congrats!!!




You're welcome and thanks! Good luck hunting for one of your own


----------



## neverandever

Oh! Forgot to share this Missoni scarf - it's actually a triangle shape, not a traditional scarf shape:




Sitting in the clearance bin of scarves when I left an hour ago. Troy MI


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

neverandever said:


> Glad I stopped by one more time...found a beauty that was hidden behind some Steve Maddens:
> 
> View attachment 2818665
> 
> 
> Pashli - this thing is HUGE! I don't know the sizes at all, but no way this is a mini  $230 after discount!
> 
> View attachment 2818666
> 
> 
> Tory Burch - refurb. $137 after discount. I grabbed it because it's a great deal, but don't know how I feel about it now because it's kind of hard to get in and out of. It's so unique, though!


Oh, love the Pashli!


----------



## MrsDarcy

MissL said:


> Got a Phillip Lim mini pashli today for $172 at the rack today !




Please pretty please pictures??Congratulations such a good deal!!

Amazing I hope to be so lucky one day I &#128155; Pashli..


----------



## MrsDarcy

Adriana Papell dress. Price after discount $56,- so happy&#128522;


----------



## rea11yb0red

Prada leather nude flats with patent cap toe for $160 after discount. The leather is so soft!  Other than this just got a couple of Joie and Equipment silk shirts for $20-$30. Nothing as great as those Philip Lim bags you guys found. Congrats!


----------



## sharinggiskaren

neverandever said:


> In addition to the $7 Paul Green sandals, I found a penny bracelet at my other Rack.
> 
> View attachment 2817904
> 
> 
> Also these, still at the store (Baldwin Commons):
> 
> View attachment 2817905
> 
> View attachment 2817906
> 
> 
> The manager freaked me out...she came up to me and asked "Can I help you find something?" When I gave her a confused look she was like "You were in here yesterday...thanks for shopping with us!" Think the cashier told her about my four penny items yesterday




Love the vince slip ons! I've been looking for a pair!


----------



## glasskey

Went back today for a price adjustment on a Vince leather dress and a couple of pairs of sunglasses, and of course couldn't walk out empty handed  

Ella Moss dress, $14 with discount. This was kind of an impulse buy, not sure if I'll keep it. Retailed for $245 according to google. 

Burberry heels, 2 pairs, around $96 a pair, retailed over $500 each. 

And my very first penny find, these sort of ugly and yet so warm Ugg slippers. Retailed around $100. I have seen penny finds of random crap before but since I move every year buying them would cost me money in the long run because I would have to haul it to my next home. These are the first penny finds I've found that I feel I will actually get use out of. 

Super excited about the purple heels in particular. (perfect for my friend's wedding where I am a bridesmaid and her colors are purple and gold).


----------



## louvigilante

neverandever said:


> Glad I stopped by one more time...found a beauty that was hidden behind some Steve Maddens:
> 
> View attachment 2818665
> 
> 
> Pashli - this thing is HUGE! I don't know the sizes at all, but no way this is a mini  $230 after discount!
> 
> View attachment 2818666
> 
> 
> Tory Burch - refurb. $137 after discount. I grabbed it because it's a great deal, but don't know how I feel about it now because it's kind of hard to get in and out of. It's so unique, though!




Those are beautiful. I love the Pashli and adore the Arab. Perhaps keeping it unbuckled? So unique!


----------



## glasskey

rea11yb0red said:


> Prada leather nude flats with patent cap toe for $160 after discount. The leather is so soft!  Other than this just got a couple of Joie and Equipment silk shirts for $20-$30. Nothing as great as those Philip Lim bags you guys found. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818843


ahh I love these so hard. I need more flats in my life. I think my knees are finally rebelling after years of wearing huge heels. Congratulations!


----------



## krissa

rea11yb0red said:


> Prada leather nude flats with patent cap toe for $160 after discount. The leather is so soft!  Other than this just got a couple of Joie and Equipment silk shirts for $20-$30. Nothing as great as those Philip Lim bags you guys found. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818843



these are beautiful!!!


----------



## krissa

glasskey said:


> Went back today for a price adjustment on a Vince leather dress and a couple of pairs of sunglasses, and of course couldn't walk out empty handed
> 
> Ella Moss dress, $14 with discount. This was kind of an impulse buy, not sure if I'll keep it. Retailed for $245 according to google.
> 
> Burberry heels, 2 pairs, around $96 a pair, retailed over $500 each.
> 
> And my very first penny find, these sort of ugly and yet so warm Ugg slippers. Retailed around $100. I have seen penny finds of random crap before but since I move every year buying them would cost me money in the long run because I would have to haul it to my next home. These are the first penny finds I've found that I feel I will actually get use out of.
> 
> Super excited about the purple heels in particular. (perfect for my friend's wedding where I am a bridesmaid and her colors are purple and gold).



Awesome finds! Uggs are so comfy.


----------



## smalls

I normally buy very simple looking shoes in classic colors,  but I found these today and they just seemed so special so I went for them.  They are jimmy choo glitter pumps.


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> I normally buy very simple looking shoes in classic colors,  but I found these today and they just seemed so special so I went for them.  They are jimmy choo glitter pumps.



Here is the sticker but it's odd when I put it in the app for the search and send it doesn't show a size or say jimmy choo.  I wonder if it's a generic sku like the worn and refurb'ed sku's.


----------



## glasskey

smalls said:


> I normally buy very simple looking shoes in classic colors,  but I found these today and they just seemed so special so I went for them.  They are jimmy choo glitter pumps.


I think you're right, that's a worn and refurb sticker.

Those are actually my wedding shoes! They are gorgeous and so comfortable, I wore them for 8 hours straight and was still dancing at the end of the night. Great find. Congrats.


----------



## sneezz

smalls said:


> I normally buy very simple looking shoes in classic colors,  but I found these today and they just seemed so special so I went for them.  They are jimmy choo glitter pumps.



Hey S! (waves) Great find!  I wish I could wear heels!


----------



## neverandever

glasskey said:


> Went back today for a price adjustment on a Vince leather dress and a couple of pairs of sunglasses, and of course couldn't walk out empty handed
> 
> Ella Moss dress, $14 with discount. This was kind of an impulse buy, not sure if I'll keep it. Retailed for $245 according to google.
> 
> Burberry heels, 2 pairs, around $96 a pair, retailed over $500 each.
> 
> And my very first penny find, these sort of ugly and yet so warm Ugg slippers. Retailed around $100. I have seen penny finds of random crap before but since I move every year buying them would cost me money in the long run because I would have to haul it to my next home. These are the first penny finds I've found that I feel I will actually get use out of.
> 
> Super excited about the purple heels in particular. (perfect for my friend's wedding where I am a bridesmaid and her colors are purple and gold).


Those Burberry tassel heels are fantastic! Such great finds


----------



## marcj

rea11yb0red said:


> Prada leather nude flats with patent cap toe for $160 after discount. The leather is so soft!  Other than this just got a couple of Joie and Equipment silk shirts for $20-$30. Nothing as great as those Philip Lim bags you guys found. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818843


love those flats !


----------



## smalls

glasskey said:


> I think you're right, that's a worn and refurb sticker.
> 
> Those are actually my wedding shoes! They are gorgeous and so comfortable, I wore them for 8 hours straight and was still dancing at the end of the night. Great find. Congrats.



Thanks so much!  Great to know they are comfy to wear for long periods of time also!  



sneezz said:


> Hey S! (waves) Great find!  I wish I could wear heels!



Hi!  Thank you.  Good to see you here.  I am normally a flats, or very low heel person so it was a very unexpected buy for me.  These days I have been focusing on trying to find cute Zella workout clothes but always check out the shoe department when I go!  My prior trip during clear the rack I found some great worn and refurb'ed aquatalia quilted boots.  I think they may have been on the last nords anniversary sale but are full price in store now.  Did you find any goodies?


----------



## MissL

Pic of the mini


----------



## MissL

neverandever said:


> Glad I stopped by one more time...found a beauty that was hidden behind some Steve Maddens:
> 
> View attachment 2818665
> 
> 
> Pashli - this thing is HUGE! I don't know the sizes at all, but no way this is a mini  $230 after discount!
> 
> View attachment 2818666
> 
> 
> Tory Burch - refurb. $137 after discount. I grabbed it because it's a great deal, but don't know how I feel about it now because it's kind of hard to get in and out of. It's so unique, though!



Congrats on your pashli! What a great deal


----------



## neverandever

smalls said:


> Thanks so much!  Great to know they are comfy to wear for long periods of time also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!  Thank you.  Good to see you here.  I am normally a flats, or very low heel person so it was a very unexpected buy for me.  These days I have been focusing on trying to find cute Zella workout clothes but always check out the shoe department when I go!  My prior trip during clear the rack I found some great worn and refurb'ed aquatalia quilted boots.  I think they may have been on the last nords anniversary sale but are full price in store now.  Did you find any goodies?




I've seen a lot of Zella stuff from the anniversary sale make its way to the Rack slowly. Returns, maybe?




I found a Pretty hoodie this weekend - here is the UPC


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I got those a while back at a Clear the Rack - they are beautiful, comfortable Choos 



smalls said:


> I normally buy very simple looking shoes in classic colors,  but I found these today and they just seemed so special so I went for them.  They are jimmy choo glitter pumps.


----------



## Pao9

[Q UOTE=MissL;27720731]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pic of the mini[/QUOTE]

It's perfect!!!!!


----------



## etsy

Found these Michael Kors over the knee boots! Been trying to find some over the knee boots for the longest! They all looked funny on.. but these fit and sit perfect!
Online they were selling for $995.  At NR it said $525 to $269.97 and at the register they rang up at $212 !! I was ecstatic!  So in love!


----------



## My3boyscde

etsy said:


> Found these Michael Kors over the knee boots! Been trying to find some over the knee boots for the longest! They all looked funny on.. but these fit and sit perfect!
> Online they were selling for $995.  At NR it said $525 to $269.97 and at the register they rang up at $212 !! I was ecstatic!  So in love!



Hot! Love them! Isn't that the best feeling when things ring up lower than expected?


----------



## Mininana

etsy said:


> Found these Michael Kors over the knee boots! Been trying to find some over the knee boots for the longest! They all looked funny on.. but these fit and sit perfect!
> 
> Online they were selling for $995.  At NR it said $525 to $269.97 and at the register they rang up at $212 !! I was ecstatic!  So in love!




Hot!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Searching for Prada Baroque. If anyone spots them


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I have a pair of Tahari OTK boots that are similar. My hubby calls them my "pretty woman" boots, Hilarious(not). Those ARE sexy as all get out with the exposed zippers though.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Wow u am so impressed with all your finds- PS1's, Pashlis and Jimmy Choos!!

I skipped the whole Black Friday madness this year, even online.  My hubby has been really busy with school and we had not had him "available " in weeks so we just really enjoyed hanging out with him.  I managed to make it to NR yesterday to do a price adjustment in about $2k worth of stuff and it was tedious but the lady was super nice.  I found a Michele watch on clearance for $120 before the 30% - hot pink jelly strap and silver face - so I will take the white one back.

I hope you all had a great thanksgiving!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I found this cute leather patchwork skirt on Friday for $42 after discount. When I saw the Yigal Azrouel tag I got excited and took it even though it was a size 2 - I figured someone needed it 











When I got home I googled it to see what the original retail was...but strangely enough I couldn't find it. After dozens of searches, I kept typing in different descriptive terms and nothing was coming up! Just as I was about to give up I found a picture that looked similar so I pulled it up and figured out why it was so hard to find....

It's a Tibi skirt!!??!!






Then I looked closer at the tag and saw it was sewn on a little crooked. The tags were switched - or it fell off and they just slapped on a tag that they thought belonged. Even if it wasn't a Yigal Azrouel, I still got a $595 Tibi skirt for 42 bucks. And then I realized it may not even be a size 2...so I tried it on and it's probably a 4 and I can just squeeze in


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

etsy said:


> Found these Michael Kors over the knee boots! Been trying to find some over the knee boots for the longest! They all looked funny on.. but these fit and sit perfect!
> Online they were selling for $995.  At NR it said $525 to $269.97 and at the register they rang up at $212 !! I was ecstatic!  So in love!


These are so sexy!! Nice.


----------



## Pao9

etsy said:


> Found these Michael Kors over the knee boots! Been trying to find some over the knee boots for the longest! They all looked funny on.. but these fit and sit perfect!
> 
> Online they were selling for $995.  At NR it said $525 to $269.97 and at the register they rang up at $212 !! I was ecstatic!  So in love!



Great boots!! They look awesome!!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I found this cute leather patchwork skirt on Friday for $42 after discount. When I saw the Yigal Azrouel tag I got excited and took it even though it was a size 2 - I figured someone needed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got home I googled it to see what the original retail was...but strangely enough I couldn't find it. After dozens of searches, I kept typing in different descriptive terms and nothing was coming up! Just as I was about to give up I found a picture that looked similar so I pulled it up and figured out why it was so hard to find....
> 
> It's a Tibi skirt!!??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I looked closer at the tag and saw it was sewn on a little crooked. The tags were switched - or it fell off and they just slapped on a tag that they thought belonged. Even if it wasn't a Yigal Azrouel, I still got a $595 Tibi skirt for 42 bucks. And then I realized it may not even be a size 2...so I tried it on and it's probably a 4 and I can just squeeze in




Oh no!! That sucks because still it would be nicer to have the tibi skirt with the tibi tag!

Where was this store at?


----------



## etsy

Thanks ladies! Yes it's great when they rang lower then the tag!!


----------



## tinado81

neverandever said:


> Glad I stopped by one more time...found a beauty that was hidden behind some Steve Maddens:
> 
> View attachment 2818665
> 
> 
> Pashli - this thing is HUGE! I don't know the sizes at all, but no way this is a mini  $230 after discount!
> 
> View attachment 2818666
> 
> 
> Tory Burch - refurb. $137 after discount. I grabbed it because it's a great deal, but don't know how I feel about it now because it's kind of hard to get in and out of. It's so unique, though!


 
OMG, congrats! What an awesome deal!


----------



## tastangan

Has anybody ever tried to get a price adjustment because the item has been red tagged wrong? I bought a cardigan which has an original price of $78 (this is visible on the original tag), But the red tag says that the original price is $178, with at 77% discount. Can I get them to apply the 77% discount on the actual original price of $78?


----------



## neverandever

tastangan said:


> Has anybody ever tried to get a price adjustment because the item has been red tagged wrong? I bought a cardigan which has an original price of $78 (this is visible on the original tag), But the red tag says that the original price is $178, with at 77% discount. Can I get them to apply the 77% discount on the actual original price of $78?




Doubt it, but it never hurts to ask.

When you say original tag, do you mean the original manufacturer tag or a Nordstrom Rack tag? The NR tag will say something like "Price $25, compare at $50", and they will use $50 as the "original price" of $50 when doing markdown percentages


----------



## tastangan

neverandever said:


> Doubt it, but it never hurts to ask.
> 
> When you say original tag, do you mean the original manufacturer tag or a Nordstrom Rack tag? The NR tag will say something like "Price $25, compare at $50", and they will use $50 as the "original price" of $50 when doing markdown percentages



I mean the original manufacturer tag. It's clearly visible that the original price is $78. I realized after I bought the item when I saw that the item description in the receipt doesn't match the item itself.


----------



## neverandever

tastangan said:


> I mean the original manufacturer tag. It's clearly visible that the original price is $78. I realized after I bought the item when I saw that the item description in the receipt doesn't match the item itself.




Maybe there was some tag switching going on. I would definitely take it in. I bought a pair of kid's PJs that had a "Kids Shoes" UPC on it. It was a sticker covering the whole tag, though...I'm thinking an employee mis-tagged that &#128540;


----------



## tastangan

neverandever said:


> Maybe there was some tag switching going on. I would definitely take it in. I bought a pair of kid's PJs that had a "Kids Shoes" UPC on it. It was a sticker covering the whole tag, though...I'm thinking an employee mis-tagged that &#128540;




I think it's probably mis-tagged. I think it would be hard to actually remove the clearance tag from one item and restick on another item.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

For resale it would but I'm probably going to keep the skirt so it doesn't matter. It was at the Bergen Rack in NJ. I actually asked the store tailor if she remembers sewing the tag on but she didn't. 



Pao9 said:


> Great boots!! They look awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!! That sucks because still it would be nicer to have the tibi skirt with the tibi tag!
> 
> Where was this store at?


----------



## sneezz

smalls said:


> Hi!  Thank you.  Good to see you here.  I am normally a flats, or very low heel person so it was a very unexpected buy for me.  These days I have been focusing on trying to find cute Zella workout clothes but always check out the shoe department when I go!  My prior trip during clear the rack I found some great worn and refurb'ed aquatalia quilted boots.  I think they may have been on the last nords anniversary sale but are full price in store now.  Did you find any goodies?



Likewise! Oh nice scores!  Nope I wasn't able to get anything this round (I was sick).  But I did score a really nice Michele watch a few weeks ago (posted a pic in the old thread)


----------



## klynneann

etsy said:


> Found these Michael Kors over the knee boots! Been trying to find some over the knee boots for the longest! They all looked funny on.. but these fit and sit perfect!
> Online they were selling for $995.  At NR it said $525 to $269.97 and at the register they rang up at $212 !! I was ecstatic!  So in love!



Wow - those are awesome!


----------



## klynneann

I usually steer clear of the malls Black Friday weekend, but I was in the area for something else and the lure of an extra 30% drew me in.  I didn't find anything insane, but I did find these:

Ellen Tracy coat, not sure of retail but paid $69
Eliza J dress retails for $128-ish paid $20
Elie Tahari dress retails for $138 paid $17 (I'm most excited about this one!), and
Eileen Fisher shirt retails for $98 paid $17


----------



## sunnysideup8283

tastangan said:


> Has anybody ever tried to get a price adjustment because the item has been red tagged wrong? I bought a cardigan which has an original price of $78 (this is visible on the original tag), But the red tag says that the original price is $178, with at 77% discount. Can I get them to apply the 77% discount on the actual original price of $78?




I think unlikely but it doesn't hurt to ask. 

A few months back I wanted to buy this mbmj bag but I thought the price was too high. Upon closer inspection I realized that while the original tags were included but not attached they weren't actually the right tags. Some kind of switcharoo. I brought it to there attention but the cashier just shrugged it off.  I didn't feel like arguing.

I suppose these things are bound to happen in an outlet.


----------



## ValentineNicole

etsy said:


> Found these Michael Kors over the knee boots! Been trying to find some over the knee boots for the longest! They all looked funny on.. but these fit and sit perfect!
> Online they were selling for $995.  At NR it said $525 to $269.97 and at the register they rang up at $212 !! I was ecstatic!  So in love!


 
Those look incredible on you. Suddenly, I need new knee high boots LOL. Nice find!!!


----------



## katran26

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I found this cute leather patchwork skirt on Friday for $42 after discount. When I saw the Yigal Azrouel tag I got excited and took it even though it was a size 2 - I figured someone needed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got home I googled it to see what the original retail was...but strangely enough I couldn't find it. After dozens of searches, I kept typing in different descriptive terms and nothing was coming up! Just as I was about to give up I found a picture that looked similar so I pulled it up and figured out why it was so hard to find....
> 
> It's a Tibi skirt!!??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I looked closer at the tag and saw it was sewn on a little crooked. The tags were switched - or it fell off and they just slapped on a tag that they thought belonged. Even if it wasn't a Yigal Azrouel, I still got a $595 Tibi skirt for 42 bucks. And then I realized it may not even be a size 2...so I tried it on and it's probably a 4 and I can just squeeze in



Oh wow, I didn't realize that tag switching is happening at NR too...


----------



## AnnaFreud

Has anyone else noticed their new computer system? I was making some CTR returns yesterday and noticed that when they scanned your receipt, the items load up with corresponding pictures on their computer. Not all of my items had pictures but maybe half of them did. Wondering if this is their way to combat tag switching.


----------



## dingdong79

AnnaFreud said:


> Has anyone else noticed their new computer system? I was making some CTR returns yesterday and noticed that when they scanned your receipt, the items load up with corresponding pictures on their computer. Not all of my items had pictures but maybe half of them did. Wondering if this is their way to combat tag switching.


I did notice this a few weeks ago when I had to return my YSL label switch a roo dress. But the SA didn't pay attn to the item not matching up to the photo. So hard to say if that will really help them prevent fraud.


----------



## AnnaFreud

dingdong79 said:


> I did notice this a few weeks ago when I had to return my YSL label switch a roo dress. But the SA didn't pay attn to the item not matching up to the photo. So hard to say if that will really help them prevent fraud.




Yeah, the SA helping me barely glanced at the screen.


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> Has anyone else noticed their new computer system? I was making some CTR returns yesterday and noticed that when they scanned your receipt, the items load up with corresponding pictures on their computer. Not all of my items had pictures but maybe half of them did. Wondering if this is their way to combat tag switching.



If they actually used the system, that would be pretty cool in combating tag switching.


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> If they actually used the system, that would be pretty cool in combating tag switching.




Thought I recognized you from another thread. Haha. Do we share a NR home store (ie, Lakewood)?


----------



## sweetgirlblog

AnnaFreud said:


> Has anyone else noticed their new computer system? I was making some CTR returns yesterday and noticed that when they scanned your receipt, the items load up with corresponding pictures on their computer. Not all of my items had pictures but maybe half of them did. Wondering if this is their way to combat tag switching.



Yes I noticed it almost 3 months ago.


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> Thought I recognized you from another thread. Haha. Do we share a NR home store (ie, Lakewood)?



I do shop at Lakewood all the time. haha. So I suppose we do!


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> I do shop at Lakewood all the time. haha. So I suppose we do!




If you're there as much as I am, we've probably seen each other!


----------



## silk7

AnnaFreud said:


> Has anyone else noticed their new computer system? I was making some CTR returns yesterday and noticed that when they scanned your receipt, the items load up with corresponding pictures on their computer. Not all of my items had pictures but maybe half of them did. Wondering if this is their way to combat tag switching.




I think it's great. After hearing some of the stories here with switched tags it's nice to know they're trying to protect their inventory. Sucks to hear someone pay money for an item that turns out to be incorrect. Hope they enforce it more.


----------



## daisygrl

AnnaFreud said:


> If you're there as much as I am, we've probably seen each other!




I am Lakewood NR shopper as well (as well as "a few" other locations.  I always go in the morning though.


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> If you're there as much as I am, we've probably seen each other!





daisygrl said:


> I am Lakewood NR shopper as well (as well as "a few" other locations.  I always go in the morning though.



I'm in the afternoon-evenings. I tend to go after a long day at work. Haha. 

I shop other locations primarily on the weekends, South Bay, Edinger, Metro Point. I might be going this weekend because DBF needs a sweater for our trip and I of course always need to search for shoes. Haha. 

I had this lofty ambition to check out every single Nordstrom Rack in the Southern California Area. I definitely want to head down to San Diego, but the ones up in the Glendale area and more north seem to be harder for me to get to. Haha.


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> I'm in the afternoon-evenings. I tend to go after a long day at work. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I shop other locations primarily on the weekends, South Bay, Edinger, Metro Point. I might be going this weekend because DBF needs a sweater for our trip and I of course always need to search for shoes. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I had this lofty ambition to check out every single Nordstrom Rack in the Southern California Area. I definitely want to head down to San Diego, but the ones up in the Glendale area and more north seem to be harder for me to get to. Haha.




Heh. I will be at Metro Pointe this Saturday. My dream is to find the time to check out NR in Beverly location.


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> I'm in the afternoon-evenings. I tend to go after a long day at work. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I shop other locations primarily on the weekends, South Bay, Edinger, Metro Point. I might be going this weekend because DBF needs a sweater for our trip and I of course always need to search for shoes. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I had this lofty ambition to check out every single Nordstrom Rack in the Southern California Area. I definitely want to head down to San Diego, but the ones up in the Glendale area and more north seem to be harder for me to get to. Haha.




Lakewood, Edinger, and Metro Point are my weekend NRs but I go to the Glendale one during lunch since it's close to my work. 

That's a good ambition! I haven't checked out Torrance yet. Any good?


----------



## bakeacookie

Hit or miss in Torrance. I tend to do well clothes wise there.


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> Heh. I will be at Metro Pointe this Saturday. My dream is to find the time to check out NR in Beverly location.




The fact that I have to pay for parking kinds deters me lol


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Beverly Connection isn't as great, Topanga and Pasadena have good stuff.... San Diego is not as great, but San Marcos is better and closer 

Although I have found more designers I like (Vince, helmut Lang, Rag & bone) in Bonita (closer to the border when I visit my mom.  They will eat up all the burberry, Coach and Tory Buch but rarely care for the other designers.


----------



## AnnaFreud

gottaluvmybags said:


> Beverly Connection isn't as great, Topanga and Pasadena have good stuff.... San Diego is not as great, but San Marcos is better and closer
> 
> Although I have found more designers I like (Vince, helmut Lang, Rag & bone) in Bonita (closer to the border when I visit my mom.  They will eat up all the burberry, Coach and Tory Buch but rarely care for the other designers.




Haven't been back to the Pasadena one since they opened. Will need to check them out again soon! Also have been wanting to check out Topanga.


----------



## daisygrl

gottaluvmybags said:


> Beverly Connection isn't as great, Topanga and Pasadena have good stuff.... San Diego is not as great, but San Marcos is better and closer
> 
> Although I have found more designers I like (Vince, helmut Lang, Rag & bone) in Bonita (closer to the border when I visit my mom.  They will eat up all the burberry, Coach and Tory Buch but rarely care for the other designers.




Good to know. I have always thought that it must be good since it is near regular Nordstrom in Beverly filled with cool stuff  I am happy with Metro for shoes and Orange for clothes.


----------



## Helloitsjackk

Gucci red phone holder?!


----------



## tiby321

Helloitsjackk said:


> Gucci red phone holder?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822186
> View attachment 2822187




Is that real?


----------



## Helloitsjackk

tiby321 said:


> Is that real?




Yeah! It had the controllato car and all the papers.


----------



## MissL

Don't know if anyone is interested but this is at Beverly connection


----------



## krissa

The next Clear the Racks will be 12/26-1/4...I'm not sure if it'll be 25% or 30 this time.


----------



## neverandever

Few finds today:






Jimmy Choo. This bag felt like velvet. Why on earth was it originally so much?! Maybe it was actual Python. I don't know.






Missoni heels size 38.

My insane find (that doesn't even fit me but who cares I can get it tailored):






St John tweed jacket that rang up as....

$19.90



It was sitting on the end of a rack all by itself...something about it called to me.


----------



## klynneann

neverandever said:


> Few finds today:
> 
> View attachment 2822265
> 
> View attachment 2822267
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo. This bag felt like velvet. Why on earth was it originally so much?! Maybe it was actual Python. I don't know.
> 
> View attachment 2822269
> 
> View attachment 2822272
> 
> 
> Missoni heels size 38.
> 
> My insane find (that doesn't even fit me but who cares I can get it tailored):
> 
> View attachment 2822274
> 
> View attachment 2822275
> 
> 
> St John tweed jacket that rang up as....
> 
> $19.90
> 
> 
> 
> It was sitting on the end of a rack all by itself...something about it called to me.



Wow that St. John! It's my size, send it my way if you can't find a good tailor lol. Congrats on a major score.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

krissa said:


> The next Clear the Racks will be 12/26-1/4...I'm not sure if it'll be 25% or 30 this time.


10 days? are u sure of the dates?


----------



## krissa

sweetgirlblog said:


> 10 days? are u sure of the dates?




Yup. I'm working there for the holiday season.


----------



## Helloitsjackk

Helloitsjackk said:


> Gucci red phone holder?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822186
> View attachment 2822187




Ok so I bought it and it ended up being $34.56!!


----------



## krissa

neverandever said:


> Few finds today:
> 
> View attachment 2822265
> 
> View attachment 2822267
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo. This bag felt like velvet. Why on earth was it originally so much?! Maybe it was actual Python. I don't know.
> 
> View attachment 2822269
> 
> View attachment 2822272
> 
> 
> Missoni heels size 38.
> 
> My insane find (that doesn't even fit me but who cares I can get it tailored):
> 
> View attachment 2822274
> 
> View attachment 2822275
> 
> 
> St John tweed jacket that rang up as....
> 
> $19.90
> 
> 
> 
> It was sitting on the end of a rack all by itself...something about it called to me.





I love everything! Those missoni are gorgeous. What material is that? I'm surprised they're only &150. $20 for a  St. John jacket is unreal!


----------



## cres911

St John !! Nice


----------



## neverandever

krissa said:


> I love everything! Those missoni are gorgeous. What material is that? I'm surprised they're only &150. $20 for a  St. John jacket is unreal!




They are fabric. They are surprisingly comfortable, but I left them there...I have no use for more heels


----------



## drspock7

neverandever said:


> Few finds today:
> 
> View attachment 2822265
> 
> View attachment 2822267
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo. This bag felt like velvet. Why on earth was it originally so much?! Maybe it was actual Python. I don't know.
> 
> View attachment 2822269
> 
> View attachment 2822272
> 
> 
> Missoni heels size 38.
> 
> My insane find (that doesn't even fit me but who cares I can get it tailored):
> 
> View attachment 2822274
> 
> View attachment 2822275
> 
> 
> St John tweed jacket that rang up as....
> 
> $19.90
> 
> 
> 
> It was sitting on the end of a rack all by itself...something about it called to me.



That jacket fits me perfectly....wish there were more!


----------



## drspock7

I scored these Diane Von Furstenburg beauties for less than $200 total! Saving roughly just over $1200


----------



## MrsCamilla

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2822300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822301
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822302
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822304
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822305
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822306
> 
> 
> I scored these Diane Von Furstenburg beauties for less than $200 total! Saving roughly just over $1200




Love them all and they look great on you! 

Could you please post the SKUs so I can test my luck?  Thanks !


----------



## yakusoku.af

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2822300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822301
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822302
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822304
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822305
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822306
> 
> 
> I scored these Diane Von Furstenburg beauties for less than $200 total! Saving roughly just over $1200




I love the first one! It looks like a Thakoon Addition dress I've been looking for!


----------



## silk7

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2822300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822301
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822302
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822304
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822305
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822306
> 
> 
> I scored these Diane Von Furstenburg beauties for less than $200 total! Saving roughly just over $1200




Those are so really pretty dresses and look nice on you...love the DVF such a pretty look.


----------



## krissa

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2822300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822301
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822302
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822304
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822305
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822306
> 
> 
> I scored these Diane Von Furstenburg beauties for less than $200 total! Saving roughly just over $1200




Fab dresses!


----------



## Couture-Hag

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2822300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822301
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822302
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822304
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822305
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822306
> 
> 
> I scored these Diane Von Furstenburg beauties for less than $200 total! Saving roughly just over $1200


Wow!!! Really love the third dress.


----------



## klynneann

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2822300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822301
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822302
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822304
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822305
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822306
> 
> 
> I scored these Diane Von Furstenburg beauties for less than $200 total! Saving roughly just over $1200



These are great and dare I say, that one blue dress looks a lot better on you than it does on Ms. Hilton...


----------



## grobertson23

Got these Kate spade racer flats for $17! And this VINCE lamb leather  shirt for 3.50!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

grobertson23 said:


> Got these Kate spade racer flats for $17! And this VINCE lamb leather  shirt for 3.50!!
> 
> View attachment 2822476
> View attachment 2822478
> View attachment 2822479
> View attachment 2822480




Woo hoo!!! Great score!!!


----------



## Superbaby

That Kate spade is soooo cute!!!


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

grobertson23 said:


> Got these Kate spade racer flats for $17! And this VINCE lamb leather  shirt for 3.50!!
> 
> View attachment 2822476
> View attachment 2822478
> View attachment 2822479
> View attachment 2822480




Nice!


----------



## Superbaby

Bought this today for $669.97.


----------



## cmm62

Superbaby said:


> Bought this today for $669.97.




Nice! That color is awesome.


----------



## My3boyscde

Superbaby said:


> Bought this today for $669.97.



Love this! I would die if I found a Marcie at NR. I'm actually thinking about just buying one from Saks. How do you like the way it closes? Does it feel secure?


----------



## Mininana

Superbaby said:


> Bought this today for $669.97.




Amazing


I found a Vince leather jacket at the NR aventura in the summer. Just a bit over $100 with tax. Checked online and it was $990ish!! Score

But then who wears leather jackets in Florida? Lol


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Great finds!!!



grobertson23 said:


> Got these Kate spade racer flats for $17! And this VINCE lamb leather  shirt for 3.50!!
> 
> View attachment 2822476
> View attachment 2822478
> View attachment 2822479
> View attachment 2822480





Superbaby said:


> Bought this today for $669.97.


----------



## mainguyen504

I never find cute designer shoes at such low prices, can I come and live with you so I can tag along with you whenever thou go?!? Lol 
I'm totally sure we are in another state, but which NR do you shop at?


grobertson23 said:


> Got these Kate spade racer flats for $17! And this VINCE lamb leather  shirt for 3.50!!
> 
> View attachment 2822476
> View attachment 2822478
> View attachment 2822479
> View attachment 2822480


----------



## Superbaby

This is the hobo style. I wasn't into it until my SA called me at work and told me to come down and see this transfer that they get from full line store ( she put it on hold for me) and I drove there and fell in love with the color...


----------



## RTA

Superbaby said:


> Bought this today for $669.97.



Excellent find!  That is such a great color.


----------



## Superbaby

It is pretty roomy and I can put a lot of stuff in it. It slouches perfectly on the shoulder. You should get it too.


----------



## klynneann

Wow, everyone is picking up some great finds! Love the Chloe and Vince and Gucci!


----------



## aatang

grobertson23 said:


> Got these Kate spade racer flats for $17! And this VINCE lamb leather  shirt for 3.50!!
> 
> View attachment 2822476
> View attachment 2822478
> View attachment 2822479
> View attachment 2822480


    Wow!!!! I got that vince tee yesterday for $35 and thought I got a deal! You really got it at a steal for $3.50!!!!!!


----------



## aatang

Superbaby said:


> Bought this today for $669.97.


 AMAZING deal on a fab bag!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Superbaby said:


> Bought this today for $669.97.


 
Beautiful color!


----------



## tastangan

Superbaby said:


> Bought this today for $669.97.



Great deal! Is it a Worn & Refurbished item? I have been hoping to find a Chloe Marcie but no luck yet.


----------



## tastangan

neverandever said:


> Maybe there was some tag switching going on. I would definitely take it in. I bought a pair of kid's PJs that had a "Kids Shoes" UPC on it. It was a sticker covering the whole tag, though...I'm thinking an employee mis-tagged that &#128540;





sunnysideup8283 said:


> I think unlikely but it doesn't hurt to ask.
> 
> A few months back I wanted to buy this mbmj bag but I thought the price was too high. Upon closer inspection I realized that while the original tags were included but not attached they weren't actually the right tags. Some kind of switcharoo. I brought it to there attention but the cashier just shrugged it off.  I didn't feel like arguing.
> 
> I suppose these things are bound to happen in an outlet.



I went to NR yesterday and told the SA that I think my cardigan been tagged wrongly. She scanned the tag and a picture of the wrong item pulled up (I just realized from the discussion yesterday that this is a new feature?). She agreed that it must have been mis-tagged and immediately asked another SA to retag it. Quite a painless process except that retagging it took a little bit of time, but we took that time to ring up the other items, etc.


----------



## klynneann

Hm, come to think of it, I purchased two items in the last month that didn't have a tag and the cashier made a point both times to re-tag the items.  Turns out I got an even lower price than I was expecting both times so it was fine by me, and I had a real tag in case I changed my mind and wanted to return it.


----------



## authenticplease

These CL flats are at the Perimeter Rack for $189. Size 36. The jimmy Choo bag has the shoulder strap inside. I have them in my cart if anyone wants to PM me. I'm here for next 15 minutes.


----------



## letteshop

authenticplease said:


> These CL flats are at the Perimeter Rack for $189. Size 36. The jimmy Choo bag has the shoulder strap inside. I have them in my cart if anyone wants to PM me. I'm here for next 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822840
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822841
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822842
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822843




Please put on hold for me, I'm going to ask my BFF if she wants them.  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## heartoflove

Should I get this? It's a Vince calf hair blend coat and gorgeous! I'm pretty petite so this comes down to my knees... It's 225 down from 1500


----------



## klynneann

heartoflove said:


> View attachment 2822859
> 
> 
> Should I get this? It's a Vince calf hair blend coat and gorgeous! I'm pretty petite so this comes down to my knees... It's 225 down from 1500



Yes - it's gorgeous! And a great price!  I prefer my coats to come down to my knees - keeps me warmer that way.


----------



## louboutal

heartoflove said:


> View attachment 2822859
> 
> 
> Should I get this? It's a Vince calf hair blend coat and gorgeous! I'm pretty petite so this comes down to my knees... It's 225 down from 1500




 I love that! You should go for it!! Could you post the sku? Or let me know if you don't want it? &#128513;


----------



## letteshop

heartoflove said:


> View attachment 2822859
> 
> 
> Should I get this? It's a Vince calf hair blend coat and gorgeous! I'm pretty petite so this comes down to my knees... It's 225 down from 1500




Beautiful coat and a great price!!


----------



## heartoflove

louboutal said:


> I love that! You should go for it!! Could you post the sku? Or let me know if you don't want it? &#128513;




It's on hold for now while I shop. If I change my mind I'll PM you. 

I'd post the sku but when I scanned it came up as assorted.


----------



## LuxeDeb

grobertson23 said:


> Got these Kate spade racer flats for $17! And this VINCE lamb leather  shirt for 3.50!!
> 
> That Vince shirt is adorable! Are the sleeves leather & a silk body? It is super cute!
> 
> View attachment 2822476
> View attachment 2822478
> View attachment 2822479
> View attachment 2822480


 


Superbaby said:


> Bought this today for $669.97.


 
Beautiful! I went to the rack for a week before & every day during clear the rack hoping to find this or a McQueen.



drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2822300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822301
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822302
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822304
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822305
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822306
> 
> 
> I scored these Diane Von Furstenburg beauties for less than $200 total! Saving roughly just over $1200


 
All 3 are gorgeous! I love DVF dresses!



authenticplease said:


> These CL flats are at the Perimeter Rack for $189. Size 36. The jimmy Choo bag has the shoulder strap inside. I have them in my cart if anyone wants to PM me. I'm here for next 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822840
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822841
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822842
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822843


 
 Must. Not. Buy. Another. Red. Bag. It's sooo hard! That Choo is a beauty. In any other color I would be calling for it.



heartoflove said:


> View attachment 2822859
> 
> 
> Should I get this? It's a Vince calf hair blend coat and gorgeous! I'm pretty petite so this comes down to my knees... It's 225 down from 1500


 
Get it! What a fab coat at a fab deal! When it is cold out you will be glad it is down to your knees.


----------



## Superbaby

heartoflove said:


> It's on hold for now while I shop. If I change my mind I'll PM you.
> 
> I'd post the sku but when I scanned it came up as assorted.



Can someone teach me how to scan the sku ?


----------



## diamondigrl1

Here's my Rack finds Burberry jacket retail $2999.00 for only $438.00 with 25% off and Prada Swarovski crystal sunnies $89.98!


----------



## gquinn

diamondigrl1 said:


> Here's my Rack finds Burberry jacket retail $2999.00 for only $438.00 with 25% off and Prada Swarovski crystal sunnies $89.98!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822908
> View attachment 2822909
> View attachment 2822910
> View attachment 2822911




Love the Burberry leather!!! Do you have a SKU you could post?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## heartoflove

LuxeDeb said:


> Beautiful! I went to the rack for a week before & every day during clear the rack hoping to find this or a McQueen.
> 
> 
> 
> All 3 are gorgeous! I love DVF dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> Must. Not. Buy. Another. Red. Bag. It's sooo hard! That Choo is a beauty. In any other color I would be calling for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Get it! What a fab coat at a fab deal! When it is cold out you will be glad it is down to your knees.




I have plenty of coats that come to my knee. I guess my real concern is that it looks to big on me even though it's a 4. I know Vince runs big. Just trying to think if I can pull off the oversized look.


----------



## klynneann

heartoflove said:


> I have plenty of coats that come to my knee. I guess my real concern is that it looks to big on me even though it's a 4. I know Vince runs big. Just trying to think if I can pull off the oversized look.



Ah, that's different. Modeling pic, please?


----------



## kcarmona

diamondigrl1 said:


> Here's my Rack finds Burberry jacket retail $2999.00 for only $438.00 with 25% off and Prada Swarovski crystal sunnies $89.98!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822908
> View attachment 2822909
> View attachment 2822910
> View attachment 2822911




Whoa! Both of those finds are amazing and bad ***!


----------



## mainguyen504

I hope your BFF wants it, I need someone to take me out my misery. 


letteshop said:


> Please put on hold for me, I'm going to ask my BFF if she wants them.  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## louboutal

heartoflove said:


> It's on hold for now while I shop. If I change my mind I'll PM you.
> 
> I'd post the sku but when I scanned it came up as assorted.




You're amazing thank you so much!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## daisygrl

Just found these at my local NR. St. John long pants for $19.99 down from $595  I need to have them altered and gave just found out that alterations are no longer free with a Nordstrom card. They will give you a Nordstrom note in a value of your alterations. Oh well, still happy as fit and fabric are dreamy.


----------



## daisygrl

Here they are:


----------



## suisui00

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2822300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822301
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822302
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822304
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822305
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822306
> 
> 
> I scored these Diane Von Furstenburg beauties for less than $200 total! Saving roughly just over $1200


I bought the same exact dress as the 1st one at saks on black friday. It looks stunning on you!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Just spotted these at NR Honolulu 
$39 Missoni dress on sz 12-16 clearance rack
Prada baroque sunglasses $99
I didn't buy these so they should still be there


----------



## daisygrl

Also got this R. Rodriguez silk top during Clear the Rack event with 30% off. So it came to be $
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
29. The middle black insert is see through so it is a bit sexy too.


----------



## Cthai

mainguyen504 said:


> I hope your BFF wants it, I need someone to take me out my misery.



I take it if ur BFF doesn't want it! Lol


----------



## authenticplease

letteshop said:


> Please put on hold for me, I'm going to ask my BFF if she wants them.  Thanks for sharing!!




Shoes are gone....I gave the info to the first person that PMed me and they confirmed purchase. 



LuxeDeb said:


> Must. Not. Buy. Another. Red. Bag. It's sooo hard! That Choo is a beauty. In any other color I would be calling for it.
> 
> 
> 
> .




It is actually a nice bright pink:Graucho:



Cthai said:


> I take it if ur BFF doesn't want it! Lol


----------



## drspock7

suisui00 said:


> I bought the same exact dress as the 1st one at saks on black friday. It looks stunning on you!



Cool...how much was it?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

OMG - you guys are killing me with your designer scores!


----------



## authenticplease

I actually found penny finds today!

So exciting......my favorite was this black beaded/jeweled TB collar. Retailed for $198







A double belt in a neutral wear with most everything color....




Neutrogena moisturizer....




And a red Wacoal sport bra(no photo)

Woohoo!


----------



## hongc2

Everything was a penny each?


----------



## letteshop

authenticplease said:


> Shoes are gone....I gave the info to the first person that PMed me and they confirmed purchase.



Oh ok, thanks for sharing anyway!!


----------



## heartoflove

authenticplease said:


> I actually found penny finds today!
> 
> So exciting......my favorite was this black beaded/jeweled TB collar. Retailed for $198
> 
> View attachment 2823209
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823210
> 
> 
> A double belt in a neutral wear with most everything color....
> 
> View attachment 2823211
> 
> 
> Neutrogena moisturizer....
> 
> View attachment 2823212
> 
> 
> And a red Wacoal sport bra(no photo)
> 
> Woohoo!




The neutrogena was a penny?! I swear by their face lotion! Was it red tagged? So jealous.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

authenticplease said:


> I actually found penny finds today!
> 
> So exciting......my favorite was this black beaded/jeweled TB collar. Retailed for $198
> 
> View attachment 2823209
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823210
> 
> 
> A double belt in a neutral wear with most everything color....
> 
> View attachment 2823211
> 
> 
> Neutrogena moisturizer....
> 
> View attachment 2823212
> 
> 
> And a red Wacoal sport bra(no photo)
> 
> Woohoo!


That collar is so cute.


----------



## heartoflove

klynneann said:


> Ah, that's different. Modeling pic, please?




Sorry it's really bad quality but here's an attempted mod pic 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Clearly it made it's home with me. I'll debate over this for awhile. And while you won't be able to search here's the sku 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I also bought a Le Pliage (not clearanced but been itching for one) for 90 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 it's much brighter in real life. 

I almost bought this a month ago. Glad I didn't. Five dollars!



And this fun Leith skirt. Was tagged 14.80 but rang up 11.23. Totally my holiday skirt. 



Annnnnnnnd I finally found two penny finds!  Finally learning to just stalk ig and remember the pics.


----------



## authenticplease

heartoflove said:


> The neutrogena was a penny?! I swear by their face lotion! Was it red tagged? So jealous.




Yes, it wS red tagged at $2.99 which is what I expected to pay


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

diamondigrl1 said:


> Here's my Rack finds Burberry jacket retail $2999.00 for only $438.00 with 25% off and Prada Swarovski crystal sunnies $89.98!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822908
> View attachment 2822909
> View attachment 2822910
> View attachment 2822911


Love them both!


----------



## dingdong79

heartoflove said:


> Sorry it's really bad quality but here's an attempted mod pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823243
> 
> Clearly it made it's home with me. I'll debate over this for awhile. And while you won't be able to search here's the sku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823244
> 
> 
> I also bought a Le Pliage (not clearanced but been itching for one) for 90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's much brighter in real life.
> 
> I almost bought this a month ago. Glad I didn't. Five dollars!
> View attachment 2823246
> 
> 
> And this fun Leith skirt. Was tagged 14.80 but rang up 11.23. Totally my holiday skirt.
> View attachment 2823247
> 
> 
> Annnnnnnnd I finally found two penny finds!  Finally learning to just stalk ig and remember the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823248




The jacket looks great! It's definitely unique and will look great with that skirt for the holidays.


----------



## klynneann

heartoflove said:


> Sorry it's really bad quality but here's an attempted mod pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823243
> 
> Clearly it made it's home with me. I'll debate over this for awhile. And while you won't be able to search here's the sku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823244
> 
> 
> I also bought a Le Pliage (not clearanced but been itching for one) for 90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's much brighter in real life.
> 
> I almost bought this a month ago. Glad I didn't. Five dollars!
> View attachment 2823246
> 
> 
> And this fun Leith skirt. Was tagged 14.80 but rang up 11.23. Totally my holiday skirt.
> View attachment 2823247
> 
> 
> Annnnnnnnd I finally found two penny finds!  Finally learning to just stalk ig and remember the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823248



Great haul! I think the jacket looks great on you.


----------



## LuxeDeb

diamondigrl1 said:


> Here's my Rack finds Burberry jacket retail $2999.00 for only $438.00 with 25% off and Prada Swarovski crystal sunnies $89.98!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822908
> View attachment 2822909
> View attachment 2822910
> View attachment 2822911


 

OMG those are the Baroques I have been looking for! Congrats, you look gorgeous in them & that jacket is so fierce.  You got some fab stuff!


----------



## LuxeDeb

authenticplease said:


> I actually found penny finds today!
> 
> So exciting......my favorite was this black beaded/jeweled TB collar. Retailed for $198
> 
> View attachment 2823209
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823210
> 
> 
> A double belt in a neutral wear with most everything color....
> 
> View attachment 2823211
> 
> 
> Neutrogena moisturizer....
> 
> View attachment 2823212
> 
> 
> And a red Wacoal sport bra(no photo)
> 
> Woohoo!


 

That collar is super adorable!


----------



## neverandever

authenticplease said:


> These CL flats are at the Perimeter Rack for $189. Size 36. The jimmy Choo bag has the shoulder strap inside. I have them in my cart if anyone wants to PM me. I'm here for next 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822840
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822841
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822842
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822843




The Jimmy Choo is so cute! You don't know if it's still there, do you? Did you give the info to anyone? (AHHHH, wish I had checked TPF earlier!)


----------



## diamondigrl1

kcarmona said:


> Whoa! Both of those finds are amazing and bad ***!



Thank you I love them but the Jackets my Fav


----------



## diamondigrl1

LuxeDeb said:


> OMG those are the Baroques I have been looking for! Congrats, you look gorgeous in them & that jacket is so fierce.  You got some fab stuff!




Thank you I have them in Black paid way more it was nice to find them for this amount.


----------



## heartoflove

dingdong79 said:


> The jacket looks great! It's definitely unique and will look great with that skirt for the holidays.







klynneann said:


> Great haul! I think the jacket looks great on you.




Thanks ladies!!


----------



## krissa

yakusoku.af said:


> Just spotted these at NR Honolulu
> $39 Missoni dress on sz 12-16 clearance rack
> Prada baroque sunglasses $99
> I didn't buy these so they should still be there
> View attachment 2823118
> View attachment 2823119
> View attachment 2823120



I wonder if shipping is still $8 from the Hawaii store lol


----------



## krissa

I spotted a mini proenza creamish/white for $619 down from $1920. I couldn't take a picture bc I was working, but it was there as of close. I'm not familiar with PS to know exactly what style it was.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

heartoflove said:


> Sorry it's really bad quality but here's an attempted mod pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823243
> 
> Clearly it made it's home with me. I'll debate over this for awhile. And while you won't be able to search here's the sku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823244
> 
> 
> I also bought a Le Pliage (not clearanced but been itching for one) for 90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's much brighter in real life.
> 
> I almost bought this a month ago. Glad I didn't. Five dollars!
> View attachment 2823246
> 
> 
> And this fun Leith skirt. Was tagged 14.80 but rang up 11.23. Totally my holiday skirt.
> View attachment 2823247
> 
> 
> Annnnnnnnd I finally found two penny finds!  Finally learning to just stalk ig and remember the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823248




I bought that same top for $5 today.


----------



## heartoflove

gottaluvmybags said:


> I bought that same top for $5 today.




Twins!! I love it. But I realized I got a medium so it's a tad big. I'll still keep it since the app tells me none are nearby.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Found a BCBG Peacoat/cape for $40 (assorted SKU) I'm not sure if this works for Xmas present for my sis...

Also found a Tahari leather jacket for $200 (assorted SKU), Halogen Moto leather vest $59 ( didn't like it on me but I think it's a good deal) and AG jeans for $38 - hope they fit!!


----------



## sweetgirlblog

Went there today and saw lots of pant( nyd vince st john) under $10 and shorts for $2 did not bought any because they looks worn. May be returned item but good price.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

have to ask for coupon card.


----------



## Byie

diamondigrl1 said:


> Here's my Rack finds Burberry jacket retail $2999.00 for only $438.00 with 25% off and Prada Swarovski crystal sunnies $89.98!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822908
> View attachment 2822909
> View attachment 2822910
> View attachment 2822911




Can you please share the SKU for this gorgeous jacket? Pretty please. &#128513;


----------



## MrsDarcy

Probably a long shot but should anyone spot another of those Phillip Lim mini Pashli's I'd be much obliged. It would be the ultimate gift to my beloved sister. She's been dying for one for ages but does not have the funds.


----------



## Superbaby

If anyone spotted a McQueen clutch, please please pm me &#128513;


----------



## authenticplease

neverandever said:


> The Jimmy Choo is so cute! You don't know if it's still there, do you? Did you give the info to anyone? (AHHHH, wish I had checked TPF earlier!)



It was on hold til close so it may still be there as no one PMed me about it.....it was originally on the clearance cube/stacked table on the bottom shelf. HTH!


----------



## yakusoku.af

krissa said:


> I wonder if shipping is still $8 from the Hawaii store lol




I think it is. Another member ordered a Wang bag I posted and didn't mention the shipping price being higher. I know when I order from other stores they don't charge me extra to send it to Hawaii.


----------



## cres911

yakusoku.af said:


> I think it is. Another member ordered a Wang bag I posted and didn't mention the shipping price being higher. I know when I order from other stores they don't charge me extra to send it to Hawaii.




Correct! 7.95 Flat Fee.  Also, if buying multiple items from "Search and Send", they will only charge you one flat 7.95 fee, even if it ends up being multiple shipments from multiple stores.


----------



## krissa

cres911 said:


> Correct! 7.95 Flat Fee.  Also, if buying multiple items from "Search and Send", they will only charge you one flat 7.95 fee, even if it ends up being multiple shipments from multiple stores.



Dangerous, lol. Maybe I'll try and get those Vince pants too. Thx for the info!


----------



## buyingpig

So here's what I ended up with during clear the rack. 

Red valentino patent leather bootie for $70.

Aquatalia sweetie boots for $105.

Valentino Rock Stud clutch for $385.

Equipment shirt for $37.

I also bought a basic James Perse long sleeves t-shirt for around $26.


----------



## buyingpig

Not sure why it's only letting me attach one at a time. 

Here's the booties


----------



## buyingpig

Here's the Aquatalia boots


----------



## buyingpig

And here's the clutch. It's actually not W&R. Came with dust bag and all.


----------



## klynneann

buyingpig said:


> So here's what I ended up with during clear the rack.
> 
> Red valentino patent leather bootie for $70.
> 
> Aquatalia sweetie boots for $105.
> 
> Valentino Rock Stud clutch for $385.
> 
> Equipment shirt for $37.
> 
> I also bought a basic James Perse long sleeves t-shirt for around $26.



Awesome! Love the clutch and Aquatalia's!


----------



## cmm62

buyingpig said:


> So here's what I ended up with during clear the rack.
> 
> Red valentino patent leather bootie for $70.
> 
> Aquatalia sweetie boots for $105.
> 
> Valentino Rock Stud clutch for $385.
> 
> Equipment shirt for $37.
> 
> I also bought a basic James Perse long sleeves t-shirt for around $26.




Wow! Those are awesome purchases. Love the aquatalia boots.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

buyingpig said:


> Not sure why it's only letting me attach one at a time.
> 
> Here's the booties


Love these.. Were they W&R?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

buyingpig said:


> And here's the clutch. It's actually not W&R. Came with dust bag and all.


So pretty!


----------



## buyingpig

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Love these.. Were they W&R?



They are not W&R. Comes with prestine leather sole. They do ring up to be a higher price. Had to br adjusted down. Here's the UPC if you want to give it a try.

8056458168436


----------



## buyingpig

cmm62 said:


> Wow! Those are awesome purchases. Love the aquatalia boots.



Thank you! I been wanting those boots since last year's anniversary sale. Couldn't justify the price tag. Happy to be wearing it now


----------



## aatang

buyingpig said:


> And here's the clutch. It's actually not W&R. Came with dust bag and all.


 Love that clutch!!! Could you please post the SKU ))


----------



## buyingpig

aatang said:


> Love that clutch!!! Could you please post the SKU ))



8056458965097 is UPC for clutch.


----------



## rea11yb0red

buyingpig said:


> So here's what I ended up with during clear the rack.
> 
> Red valentino patent leather bootie for $70.
> 
> Aquatalia sweetie boots for $105.
> 
> Valentino Rock Stud clutch for $385.
> 
> Equipment shirt for $37.
> 
> I also bought a basic James Perse long sleeves t-shirt for around $26.




Amazing finds!!!  Love the clutch and booties.


----------



## sanch118

krissa said:


> I spotted a mini proenza creamish/white for $619 down from $1920. I couldn't take a picture bc I was working, but it was there as of close. I'm not familiar with PS to know exactly what style it was.




Which location?


----------



## silk7

Came across another pair of AGL flats yesterday, size 8 for $109 at Springbrook Prairie if anyone is interested.


----------



## cmm62

buyingpig said:


> Thank you! I been wanting those boots since last year's anniversary sale. Couldn't justify the price tag. Happy to be wearing it now




Dude me too!!!! I hope to get lucky like you. Time to go search


----------



## silk7

silk7 said:


> Came across another pair of AGL flats yesterday, size 8 for $109 at Springbrook Prairie if anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 2824134
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824135




Sorry last pic shows the SKU


----------



## elsarosen

Hi guys, I was in the US recently and went to a Nordstrom Rack New Jersey.  Surprisingly I found tonns of cute stuff for dirt cheap!

My phone cam is broken so I'm posting links instead..sorry :/

Any these are what I got:

Calvin Kline flats http://www.calvinklein.com/shop/en/ck/womens-shoes/81304333  for $49 (as you can see the retail price is over $100!)  

Enzo Angiolini single soled, black high heel pumps (can't find image anywhere online so I guess that means they must be from a very late season) Original price was 120 got em for 49!

Lamb Sneaker/Wedges for my little sister in all black.  Original price $300+ (I think but got them for $80)


----------



## mainguyen504

Love the boots!!! Was it w&r? 


buyingpig said:


> Here's the Aquatalia boots


----------



## krissa

sanch118 said:


> Which location?



White plains city center


----------



## hedgwin99

Score my first penny find in the NR Rack! Not my style plan to give my my cousin daughter


----------



## buyingpig

cmm62 said:


> Dude me too!!!! I hope to get lucky like you. Time to go search



Good luck


----------



## buyingpig

mainguyen504 said:


> Love the boots!!! Was it w&r?



Unfortunately, they were W&R.


----------



## hongc2

Found this awesome XS Burberry top, altered or refinished for $40, but I had $40 Nord Notes so I only paid tax!


----------



## My3boyscde

hongc2 said:


> Found this awesome XS Burberry top, altered or refinished for $40, but I had $40 Nord Notes so I only paid tax!



Awesome!!


----------



## GG12345

Has anyone seen any nice mens coats (wool or down preferably, although it depends on price (preferably below $200 haha) and brand (maybe a lower tier burberry for cheap  ) in size M-L? I'm looking for a present for DH. TIA!!


----------



## neverandever

hedgwin99 said:


> Score my first penny find in the NR Rack! Not my style plan to give my my cousin daughter
> View attachment 2824397
> View attachment 2824398




Congratulations!!!  I still remember my first penny find. How awesome!


----------



## krissa

hongc2 said:


> Found this awesome XS Burberry top, altered or refinished for $40, but I had $40 Nord Notes so I only paid tax!



loveee!! great find!


----------



## RackFanatic

Latest refurb scores tonight.......
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Givenchy Shark Lock sandals




	

		
			
		

		
	
Christian Louboutin Palais Royal pumps


----------



## neverandever

RackFanatic said:


> Latest refurb scores tonight.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824477
> View attachment 2824478
> View attachment 2824479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy Shark Lock sandals
> 
> View attachment 2824481
> View attachment 2824482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Palais Royal pumps




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Those Givenchys!


----------



## hedgwin99

RackFanatic said:


> Latest refurb scores tonight.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824477
> View attachment 2824478
> View attachment 2824479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy Shark Lock sandals
> 
> View attachment 2824481
> View attachment 2824482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Palais Royal pumps




Wow! What a great score&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## hedgwin99

Here is my purchase besides the penny find
I brought a J Brand Top for $53 original $394. Rag and Bone dress $67 original $450&#128513;&#128513;
	

		
			
		

		
	





I want to pair them together. What do guys think?? Too much? Or not a good pairing??


----------



## krissa

RackFanatic said:


> Latest refurb scores tonight.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824477
> View attachment 2824478
> View attachment 2824479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy Shark Lock sandals
> 
> View attachment 2824481
> View attachment 2824482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Palais Royal pumps



&#128525;&#128525; great finds!!


----------



## klynneann

hongc2 said:


> Found this awesome XS Burberry top, altered or refinished for $40, but I had $40 Nord Notes so I only paid tax!



Cute!  And free!!


----------



## bankygirl

hedgwin99 said:


> Here is my purchase besides the penny find
> I brought a J Brand Top for $53 original $394. Rag and Bone dress $67 original $450&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824526
> View attachment 2824527
> 
> 
> I want to pair them together. What do guys think?? Too much? Or not a good pairing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824532


I would totally wear it, tied into a bow for a sexy librarian look. Heels or wedges are a must though. Great finds!


----------



## klynneann

RackFanatic said:


> Latest refurb scores tonight.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824477
> View attachment 2824478
> View attachment 2824479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy Shark Lock sandals
> 
> View attachment 2824481
> View attachment 2824482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Palais Royal pumps



Wow - love the Givenchy!!


----------



## klynneann

bankygirl said:


> I would totally wear it, tied into a bow for a sexy librarian look. Heels or wedges are a must though. Great finds!



Agreed!


----------



## Lawseenai

RackFanatic said:


> Latest refurb scores tonight.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824477
> View attachment 2824478
> View attachment 2824479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy Shark Lock sandals
> 
> View attachment 2824481
> View attachment 2824482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Palais Royal pumps




Great looking shoes!!!


----------



## ValentineNicole

RackFanatic said:


> Latest refurb scores tonight.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824477
> View attachment 2824478
> View attachment 2824479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy Shark Lock sandals
> 
> View attachment 2824481
> View attachment 2824482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Palais Royal pumps



Amazing!!


----------



## silk7

elsarosen said:


> Hi guys, I was in the US recently and went to a Nordstrom Rack New Jersey.  Surprisingly I found tonns of cute stuff for dirt cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> My phone cam is broken so I'm posting links instead..sorry :/
> 
> 
> 
> Any these are what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin Kline flats http://www.calvinklein.com/shop/en/ck/womens-shoes/81304333  for $49 (as you can see the retail price is over $100!)
> 
> 
> 
> Enzo Angiolini single soled, black high heel pumps (can't find image anywhere online so I guess that means they must be from a very late season) Original price was 120 got em for 49!
> 
> 
> 
> Lamb Sneaker/Wedges for my little sister in all black.  Original price $300+ (I think but got them for $80)




I know the feeling! I moved to US from Toronto few years back and am obsessed with Rack! It will draw you back South on a regular


----------



## silk7

hongc2 said:


> Found this awesome XS Burberry top, altered or refinished for $40, but I had $40 Nord Notes so I only paid tax!




I purchased the same top in July and it is super cute. Just the right amount of Burberry trim and great fit.


----------



## neverandever

Couple of scores today - in the car so I'll link to 'em instead:

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/lamou...tualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=745

$26.23. I had never heard of this brand but these are SO comfy!!

http://www.polyvore.com/milly_silk_georgette_shift_dress/thing?id=97754270

This dress for $30. It looks a lot better in person than in this photo, but I'm not really a dress person so I'm thinking on it.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Available at Mall of Georgia


----------



## LuxeDeb

Yesterday I got a scratch off card good on my next purchase! It is good until December 14. Anyone else get one? This was a store in the DFW area.


----------



## GG12345

how did you get one? :O


----------



## LuxeDeb

GG12345 said:


> how did you get one? :O


 

They stapled it to my receipt. Not sure if you just ask for one if they will just give it to you. Maybe. It doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## GG12345

LuxeDeb said:


> They stapled it to my receipt. Not sure if you just ask for one if they will just give it to you. Maybe. It doesn't hurt to ask!



thanks so much!!


----------



## daisygrl

LuxeDeb said:


> Yesterday I got a scratch off card good on my next purchase! It is good until December 14. Anyone else get one? This was a store in the DFW area.
> View attachment 2825086




I got one too. I scratched it off and it says "$5 off $50 or more purchase." It appears to me as a good tactic how to make people spend $50+ not much of a challenge for me though


----------



## klynneann

GG12345 said:


> how did you get one? :O



I got an emailed version.


----------



## JNH14

hedgwin99 said:


> Here is my purchase besides the penny find
> I brought a J Brand Top for $53 original $394. Rag and Bone dress $67 original $450&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824526
> View attachment 2824527
> 
> 
> I want to pair them together. What do guys think?? Too much? Or not a good pairing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824532


 


Personally, I think the blouse is cream colored and the bottom of the dress is white-they don't really go together in my opinion...


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Rainy day so I dropped by the rack I'm still perusing but I'm torn over these Tory's. I really like the shoe but don't like the price. I'm using a gift card so they'll be paid for with that. Thoughts? I'll probably bring them home and stew on it. I'm definitely getting the uggs I love mini uggs and I like this funky color combo.


----------



## buyingpig

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Rainy day so I dropped by the rack I'm still perusing but I'm torn over these Tory's. I really like the shoe but don't like the price. I'm using a gift card so they'll be paid for with that. Thoughts? I'll probably bring them home and stew on it. I'm definitely getting the uggs I love mini uggs and I like this funky color combo.
> 
> View attachment 2825212
> View attachment 2825213
> View attachment 2825214



Seems expensive. They are cute though. So it's up to you. Depends on how much you like them.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I just saw these Stuart weitzmans. Not my size but they're so holiday appropriate. They're at potomac mills. I'll be here a little longer if anyone wants them.


----------



## buyingpig

Hi guys, I just called nordstrom. Appearently I spent around $8800 at Nordstrom Rack/Nordstrom this year. It's mostly NR. I am absolutely horrified right now. I rarely resell anything I buy... so I just cannot believe I spent that much...

Are returned items counted? In the total amount spent? Anyone know?


----------



## sweetgirlblog

GG12345 said:


> how did you get one? :O


I posted 2 days back that you have to ask about it when purchasing more than $50.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Just saw this burberry coat it's a us14 it's kind of a dark green color it's at potomac mills


----------



## klynneann

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I just saw these Stuart weitzmans. Not my size but they're so holiday appropriate. They're at potomac mills. I'll be here a little longer if anyone wants them.
> View attachment 2825216
> View attachment 2825217
> View attachment 2825218



Wow, those are great! To bad they're not my size. Also I'd probably kill myself in those heels lol.


----------



## klynneann

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Rainy day so I dropped by the rack I'm still perusing but I'm torn over these Tory's. I really like the shoe but don't like the price. I'm using a gift card so they'll be paid for with that. Thoughts? I'll probably bring them home and stew on it. I'm definitely getting the uggs I love mini uggs and I like this funky color combo.
> 
> View attachment 2825212
> View attachment 2825213
> View attachment 2825214



The Tory Burch shoes are very pretty. Those Uggs are cute - I've never seen shorties before!


----------



## cupcakekiss

Pennied out evening dress! 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/alex-evenings-twist-front-matte-jersey-lace-sheath-dress-petite/3614364


----------



## klynneann

buyingpig said:


> Hi guys, I just called nordstrom. Appearently I spent around $8800 at Nordstrom Rack/Nordstrom this year. It's mostly NR. I am absolutely horrified right now. I rarely resell anything I buy... so I just cannot believe I spent that much...
> 
> Are returned items counted? In the total amount spent? Anyone know?



I've been meaning to call and find out myself. I know I've spent at least $5k, just not sure how much more than that. I got a little out of hand the past few months, ugh.

I'm pretty sure returned items are not counted in the total amount spent...


----------



## rea11yb0red

buyingpig said:


> Hi guys, I just called nordstrom. Appearently I spent around $8800 at Nordstrom Rack/Nordstrom this year. It's mostly NR. I am absolutely horrified right now. I rarely resell anything I buy... so I just cannot believe I spent that much...
> 
> Are returned items counted? In the total amount spent? Anyone know?




I called earlier this year and at first they told me 9k and I was shocked and said this must be a mistake.  Then they said that was my total purchases but my net spending was 2k so I returned a lot lol. I'm actually embarrassed by how much I returned. That amount could be your total not net amount.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Rainy day so I dropped by the rack I'm still perusing but I'm torn over these Tory's. I really like the shoe but don't like the price. I'm using a gift card so they'll be paid for with that. Thoughts? I'll probably bring them home and stew on it. I'm definitely getting the uggs I love mini uggs and I like this funky color combo.
> 
> View attachment 2825212
> View attachment 2825213
> View attachment 2825214


Not much of a savings on the Tory but if you love them. They are super cute. The uggs are a fun color. How much are those?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Just saw this burberry coat it's a us14 it's kind of a dark green color it's at potomac mills
> View attachment 2825225
> View attachment 2825226


My size! If only I wasn't trying to be good!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Not much of a savings on the Tory but if you love them. They are super cute. The uggs are a fun color. How much are those?




I bought them and I'll stew it...hunt around see if I find a better deal. The uggs were $89.97 I bought a 6 but they had 2 more 8. I don't know about the other sizes.


----------



## klynneann

buyingpig said:


> Hi guys, I just called nordstrom. Appearently I spent around $8800 at Nordstrom Rack/Nordstrom this year. It's mostly NR. I am absolutely horrified right now. I rarely resell anything I buy... so I just cannot believe I spent that much...
> 
> Are returned items counted? In the total amount spent? Anyone know?



This is on your Nordstrom card, right? Spend just $1200 more and you'll hit Level 4 lol. I think you get a private shopping party for you and some friends or something.


----------



## tastangan

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2822300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822301
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822302
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822304
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822305
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822306
> 
> 
> I scored these Diane Von Furstenburg beauties for less than $200 total! Saving roughly just over $1200




I just the first dress on Arrow!


----------



## Kc812

Bought this tonight. It was at the bottom of the clearance pile but still in great shape so must have not have been there for long.


----------



## aatang

buyingpig said:


> 8056458965097 is UPC for clutch.



Thanks a million!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

I guess going to mobile checkout means no coupon. lol 

But I did get one earlier. 5$ off 50$


----------



## buyingpig

bakeacookie said:


> I guess going to mobile checkout means no coupon. lol
> 
> But I did get one earlier. 5$ off 50$



They should give you coupon even if you went through mobile checkout. My store was giving out coupons for all purchases, doesn't matter the amount. 

Appearently, It could be 5 off 50, 10 off 75 or 15 off 100. So far I did 4 separate transactions, they are all 5 off 50.


----------



## buyingpig

klynneann said:


> I've been meaning to call and find out myself. I know I've spent at least $5k, just not sure how much more than that. I got a little out of hand the past few months, ugh.
> 
> I'm pretty sure returned items are not counted in the total amount spent...



I just called again. Appearently they 8800 was total amount spent. My net total was around 5000. So phew.

Still a lot, but better. I will be a level 3 next year I guess.


----------



## klynneann

buyingpig said:


> I just called again. Appearently they 8800 was total amount spent. My net total was around 5000. So phew.
> 
> Still a lot, but better. I will be a level 3 next year I guess.



I guess I should be careful when I call to specify that I want my net total.


----------



## buyingpig

rea11yb0red said:


> I called earlier this year and at first they told me 9k and I was shocked and said this must be a mistake.  Then they said that was my total purchases but my net spending was 2k so I returned a lot lol. I'm actually embarrassed by how much I returned. That amount could be your total not net amount.



Yep It was total, not net. Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## buyingpig

klynneann said:


> I guess I should be careful when I call to specify that I want my net total.



Yep, appearently, your total spending is on a different page than return ect. So if the agent is in a hurry to get you off the phone, then they will likely tell you the total spending.


----------



## klynneann

buyingpig said:


> Yep, appearently, your total spending is on a different page than return ect. So if the agent is in a hurry to get you off the phone, then they will likely tell you the total spending.



Thanks!


----------



## bakeacookie

buyingpig said:


> They should give you coupon even if you went through mobile checkout. My store was giving out coupons for all purchases, doesn't matter the amount.
> 
> Appearently, It could be 5 off 50, 10 off 75 or 15 off 100. So far I did 4 separate transactions, they are all 5 off 50.




Ah. No second coupon for me. Ohwell. 

I did find this Burberry iPad (I think) folio. It needs a little love (looks like it was sitting there for a long time) but it fits my iPad with otterbox so that's great! 






Assorted men's SLGS sku. 97$, used a 5$ coupon so it came out to $92

ETA: if anyone can ID the style and/or give info on this item for me, I'd appreciate it. I have a thread in the Burberry subforum asking for details. Lol


----------



## buyingpig

Bought a few items yesterday. Got this red valentino tshirt for $26. 5 pairs of paige/j-brand jeans for $10 each. Then a Rebecca Minkoff mini affair in twilight for $50. Also bought a black rag and bone dress for $65. I used 3 of 5 off 50 coupons.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

buyingpig said:


> They should give you coupon even if you went through mobile checkout. My store was giving out coupons for all purchases, doesn't matter the amount.
> 
> Appearently, It could be 5 off 50, 10 off 75 or 15 off 100. So far I did 4 separate transactions, they are all 5 off 50.


No I purchased $299 still got $5.


----------



## buyingpig

sweetgirlblog said:


> No I purchased $299 still got $5.



For every transaction you make, you get a scratch card. It doesn't matter the amount of this purchase.

THe scrarch card is a coupon to use on your next purchase. It can have 3 different amount depending on your luck. It could be $5 off $50, $10 off $75 or $15 off $100. So far I scratched 4 open, they are all $5 off $50. I think the other 2 are rare.

So if you are going to buy a few items. It's wise to separate your transactions.

So start with a very cheap item. Buy that and get a scratch card. 

Then group your next purchase to $50. Use scratch card to get $5 off, and get another scratch card.

Rinse and repeat until you are done with all purchases. You will have a scratch card left over for next time you go.


----------



## silk7

buyingpig said:


> For every transaction you make, you get a scratch card. It doesn't matter the amount of this purchase.
> 
> THe scrarch card is a coupon to use on your next purchase. It can have 3 different amount depending on your luck. It could be $5 off $50, $10 off $75 or $15 off $100. So far I scratched 4 open, they are all $5 off $50. I think the other 2 are rare.
> 
> So if you are going to buy a few items. It's wise to separate your transactions.
> 
> So start with a very cheap item. Buy that and get a scratch card.
> 
> Then group your next purchase to $50. Use scratch card to get $5 off, and get another scratch card.
> 
> Rinse and repeat until you are done with all purchases. You will have a scratch card left over for next time you go.




Rinse and repeat LOL...too funny! I wish I had the savvy to think of this before I make my purchases...it's always an after thought for me unfortunately with these types of coupons but a good reminder if I hit the Rack tomorrow


----------



## AnnaFreud

Are the scratchers only being given out this weekend? I was at NR Glendale on Friday and didn't get anything.


----------



## buyingpig

silk7 said:


> Rinse and repeat LOL...too funny! I wish I had the savvy to think of this before I make my purchases...it's always an after thought for me unfortunately with these types of coupons but a good reminder if I hit the Rack tomorrow



Lol, it's kinda complicated to save $10-$20 really. My BF was playing phone games while I picked at clearance rack. He ended up checking out each time I got to 50. LOL.


----------



## buyingpig

AnnaFreud said:


> Are the scratchers only being given out this weekend? I was at NR Glendale on Friday and didn't get anything.



I was only there Friday. They were giving them out. The cards expire 12/14. So I honestly have no idea when they will be done giving those out.


----------



## JessLovesTim

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Rainy day so I dropped by the rack I'm still perusing but I'm torn over these Tory's. I really like the shoe but don't like the price. I'm using a gift card so they'll be paid for with that. Thoughts? I'll probably bring them home and stew on it. I'm definitely getting the uggs I love mini uggs and I like this funky color combo.
> 
> View attachment 2825212
> View attachment 2825213
> View attachment 2825214




I personally love the TB shoes. Are they W&R?


----------



## sweetgirlblog

AnnaFreud said:


> Are the scratchers only being given out this weekend? I was at NR Glendale on Friday and didn't get anything.


I got one on thursday... you have to ask for it.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

JessLovesTim said:


> I personally love the TB shoes. Are they W&R?




No they aren't w&r. You can search and send the upc.


----------



## authenticplease

sweetgirlblog said:


> I got one on thursday... you have to ask for it.




I purchased something on Thursday and my store wasn't giving them out.


----------



## Cthai

Ladies, any suggestion for a Nordstrom rack in Maryland/ VA that is worth going too? I'm visiting friends/family this new year in VA. I been to the Nordstrom rack at Tyson and it was a really disappointment. I though if there is a full line nord near by they will have good/decent stuff but I left empty handed ... This was back in July. I'm only going to be in VA for 2 days...


----------



## bella601

Kc812 said:


> Bought this tonight. It was at the bottom of the clearance pile but still in great shape so must have not have been there for long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825409
> View attachment 2825410




Pretty!


----------



## bella601

grobertson23 said:


> Got these Kate spade racer flats for $17! And this VINCE lamb leather  shirt for 3.50!!
> 
> View attachment 2822476
> View attachment 2822478
> View attachment 2822479
> View attachment 2822480




Awesome deals


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Valentino belt available at Perimeter


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

These Prada sandals are also here and super cute if anyone can fit them.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Burberry


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Runs a little big


----------



## neverandever

Not sure if all NRs follow the same markdown schedule, but my local two just had shoe markdowns. Six pairs of penny shoes  Will post when I get home.


----------



## neverandever

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Runs a little big




So sorry to ask, but the pic is broken on my phone and these are absolutely gorgeous...what is the size/price?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

neverandever said:


> So sorry to ask, but the pic is broken on my phone and these are absolutely gorgeous...what is the size/price?


Size 38 and it's $198. I'm holding it in my cart if you want them.


----------



## authenticplease

neverandever said:


> Not sure if all NRs follow the same markdown schedule, but my local two just had shoe markdowns. Six pairs of penny shoes  Will post when I get home.



Woohoo....I am excited to see the penny finds always but shoes are such a deal!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Hopefully a better pic


----------



## neverandever

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Hopefully a better pic




Ahhhh, I wish but they won't fit &#128553; Thank you though!


----------



## Shopmore

Found this pair of Tory Burch sandals this morning.  Too bad they weren't 30% off like last week.


----------



## Shopmore

Here's the pic


----------



## marcj

Heard my rack got a ton of refurbs But they didn't make it to the floor bc all the employees bought them


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Cthai said:


> Ladies, any suggestion for a Nordstrom rack in Maryland/ VA that is worth going too? I'm visiting friends/family this new year in VA. I been to the Nordstrom rack at Tyson and it was a really disappointment. I though if there is a full line nord near by they will have good/decent stuff but I left empty handed ... This was back in July. I'm only going to be in VA for 2 days...




I feel like this area is tough cuz we have so many racks in close proximity to one another. I think it's like 6 all with in 40 minutes and a new one is coming to springfield. I live in Occoquan I go to potomac mills a lot.   I've been the Chevy chase location as well but just once. My least favorites are probably fair oaks and pentagon. Tysons is strange because it's close the the full line I too expect that they'd have great stuff but it's kind of eh.  It does usually have the most well organized designer clothing section. 

Idk I think you have to manage your expectations your not always gonna find something amazing...I go to the rack about once a week and I don't always leave with something but I keep at it. 

Also in potomac mills we have a last call and a bloomingdales outlet so I feel like they have to keep the merch fresh to compete.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

St. John bracelet rang up for $19.90


----------



## stacestall

Cthai said:


> Ladies, any suggestion for a Nordstrom rack in Maryland/ VA that is worth going too? I'm visiting friends/family this new year in VA. I been to the Nordstrom rack at Tyson and it was a really disappointment. I though if there is a full line nord near by they will have good/decent stuff but I left empty handed ... This was back in July. I'm only going to be in VA for 2 days...



I live in the triangle area of NC, and every couple of months I always take a "shopping trip" and go to the NR's in the DMV area. I mostly go to Potomac Mills, I feel like they have a great selection there and just like someone else said, there's also Last Call and the Bloomingdales outlet. If I have time, I'll venture out to Tyson's and last time I went to the Pentagon and Dulles, but they didn't really have as much designer stuff like Potomac Mills. I would love to make it up to the ones in DC, but I've just never felt like it was worth battling the traffic, but I could be very wrong! Goodluck!


----------



## Cthai

Thanks for the reply! I was thinking maybe I will hit up Potomac Mills, I never been there. Is the one in Dulles worth going too?


----------



## Cthai

I never been to the one in DC... I love to shop for a bargain but DC traffic isn't worth it to me lol. I'm going to try and hit up Potomac Mill, thinking about going early morning to avoid any crazy traffic in the afternoon


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Debated buying these today but took them home to ponder. $190 Burberry Eskdale pony hair leather boots.


----------



## hedgwin99

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Debated buying these today but took them home to ponder. $190 Burberry Eskdale pony hair leather boots.




I like it! I vote keep it


----------



## louboutal

hedgwin99 said:


> I like it! I vote keep it




Me too!! They're so cute!


----------



## cmm62

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Debated buying these today but took them home to ponder. $190 Burberry Eskdale pony hair leather boots.




Love them - definitely a keeper!


----------



## sparksfly

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Debated buying these today but took them home to ponder. $190 Burberry Eskdale pony hair leather boots.




Could you post the sku?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

sparksfly said:


> Could you post the sku?



Here is the sku


----------



## jennalovesbags

Cthai said:


> I never been to the one in DC... I love to shop for a bargain but DC traffic isn't worth it to me lol. I'm going to try and hit up Potomac Mill, thinking about going early morning to avoid any crazy traffic in the afternoon




You could always park and metro in. I'm within walking distance to the own downtown... So hard to stay away!


----------



## tastangan

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Debated buying these today but took them home to ponder. $190 Burberry Eskdale pony hair leather boots.




Cute!


----------



## heartoflove

No great designer bargains for me today. I did find a Vince moto jacket but at $300, I left it behind since I just bought a my Vince coat the other day for less &#128515;

I did, however, score a number of penny mermaids as they are affectionately called. &#128513;&#128513;I am totally addicted!! None (except the skirt) were actually tagged a penny but I knew of some thanks to some Instagram stalking. 

I bought multiples of each and only the lace tanks are my size but I'll make do and even gift some!


----------



## Seng

heartoflove said:


> No great designer bargains for me today. I did find a Vince moto jacket but at $300, I left it behind since I just bought a my Vince coat the other day for less &#128515;
> 
> I did, however, score a number of penny mermaids as they are affectionately called. &#128513;&#128513;I am totally addicted!! None (except the skirt) were actually tagged a penny but I knew of some thanks to some Instagram stalking.
> 
> I bought multiples of each and only the lace tanks are my size but I'll make do and even gift some!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826555




Sorry, somewhat new to the NR penny item game, so apologies for dumb questions. Are most of these items supposed to be out on the floor but associates forgot to resticker them? Or are they supposed to be pulled from the floor and sent somewhere? I've been trying to scan when an item looks familiar but have never gotten $0.01. Either an item is the correct price or says something like "UPC not found". I wasn't sure if that means it's a penny. Seems as if my stores (philly area) are very good about keeping stickers up to date or pulling from floor. I always seem to strike out!


----------



## sweetgirlblog

heartoflove said:


> No great designer bargains for me today. I did find a Vince moto jacket but at $300, I left it behind since I just bought a my Vince coat the other day for less &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> I did, however, score a number of penny mermaids as they are affectionately called. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;I am totally addicted!! None (except the skirt) were actually tagged a penny but I knew of some thanks to some Instagram stalking.
> 
> I bought multiples of each and only the lace tanks are my size but I'll make do and even gift some!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826555



I have found tops listed there in store but I dont have an iphone so can not scan them. took one to register but that not come as penny, it would be good if they get in store price scaner for all.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Debated buying these today but took them home to ponder. $190 Burberry Eskdale pony hair leather boots.




These are beautiful!


----------



## Couture-Hag

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Debated buying these today but took them home to ponder. $190 Burberry Eskdale pony hair leather boots.



Gorgeous! I love pony hair, it's very high-end looking. But you buy it if you think you will use it, not coz it looks "cool"


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Couture-Hag said:


> Gorgeous! I love pony hair, it's very high-end looking. But you buy it if you think you will use it, not coz it looks "cool"


I took them home and did the once around the house with them. They are keepers. Super comfy and cute on.


----------



## buyingpig

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I took them home and did the once around the house with them. They are keepers. Super comfy and cute on.



Congrats, they look super cute!


----------



## smalls

I found a trouvé leather jacket for $72 and some rag & bone moto boots for $148.75.  Here is a pic.  I have still to this day not ever seen a penny find but I was happy with my finds.


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> I found a trouvé leather jacket for $72 and some rag & bone moto boots for $148.75.  Here is a pic.  I have still to this day not ever seen a penny find but I was happy with my finds.



I tried to take a sku picture and it was hard to see so here are the skus from the receipt in case anyone is looking for these.


----------



## SEWDimples

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Debated buying these today but took them home to ponder. $190 Burberry Eskdale pony hair leather boots.



So different. Keep them.


----------



## cmm62

smalls said:


> I found a trouvé leather jacket for $72 and some rag & bone moto boots for $148.75.  Here is a pic.  I have still to this day not ever seen a penny find but I was happy with my finds.




Nice - love both pieces!


----------



## klynneann

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I took them home and did the once around the house with them. They are keepers. Super comfy and cute on.



Yay!  They looked really cool, glad they're comfy and cute on.


----------



## sparksfly

smalls said:


> I tried to take a sku picture and it was hard to see so here are the skus from the receipt in case anyone is looking for these.




For penny finds its best to follow instagram. I was looking in store one day when I saw something that I thought I saw on Instagram as a penny find and surely enough it was.


----------



## AnnaFreud

sparksfly said:


> For penny finds its best to follow instagram. I was looking in store one day when I saw something that I thought I saw on Instagram as a penny find and surely enough it was.




I've found items I've seen on these Ig accounts but they didn't scan a penny on the app. I also brought one item up to the register to price check and it scanned the sticker price. Not sure what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## sweetgirlblog

AnnaFreud said:


> I've found items I've seen on these Ig accounts but they didn't scan a penny on the app. I also brought one item up to the register to price check and it scanned the sticker price. Not sure what I'm doing wrong!


yes same item but different upc instagram posters does not reveal upc.


----------



## anasa

Love your finds, and thanks for the SKU pic! I've never tried the app before but I love the boots and want a pair! So it's showing that there are "10 in-store" in my size at a branch driving distance to me. I won't be able to go to that one but there's another NR I can get to. How does the shipping tag thing work? Can I go to any NR and have them help me? &#9786;&#65039; 



smalls said:


> I tried to take a sku picture and it was hard to see so here are the skus from the receipt in case anyone is looking for these.


----------



## silk7

anasa said:


> Love your finds, and thanks for the SKU pic! I've never tried the app before but I love the boots and want a pair! So it's showing that there are "10 in-store" in my size at a branch driving distance to me. I won't be able to go to that one but there's another NR I can get to. How does the shipping tag thing work? Can I go to any NR and have them help me? &#9786;&#65039;




You can call any location that has it and ask them to do a search and send and they will ship to you. You will need to pay shipping which isn't refundable so you might be better off calling the location closer to you to see if they have it and try the item. I purchased a top this way and the shipping was worth it rather then having to drive to a further rack. Good luck


----------



## hedgwin99

sparksfly said:


> For penny finds its best to follow instagram. I was looking in store one day when I saw something that I thought I saw on Instagram as a penny find and surely enough it was.







AnnaFreud said:


> I've found items I've seen on these Ig accounts but they didn't scan a penny on the app. I also brought one item up to the register to price check and it scanned the sticker price. Not sure what I'm doing wrong!




Oh yea except I just check on Instagram some people don't think! They find penny items and tagged NR Racks to tell them they find penny items and their store location... Geeze ruin the fun for rest of us who are interest in those penny finds!!&#128581;&#128581;&#128581;&#128581;&#128581;


----------



## Mininana

hedgwin99 said:


> Oh yea except I just check on Instagram some people don't think! They find penny items and tagged NR Racks to tell them they find penny items and their store location... Geeze ruin the fun for rest of us who are interest in those penny finds!!&#128581;&#128581;&#128581;&#128581;&#128581;




May I ask which IG account?


----------



## summer2815

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Debated buying these today but took them home to ponder. $190 Burberry Eskdale pony hair leather boots.



These are AMAZING!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Mininana said:


> May I ask which IG account?


If you search #pennycorns or #pennyfinds you should see a bunch.


----------



## neverandever

hedgwin99 said:


> Oh yea except I just check on Instagram some people don't think! They find penny items and tagged NR Racks to tell them they find penny items and their store location... Geeze ruin the fun for rest of us who are interest in those penny finds!!&#128581;&#128581;&#128581;&#128581;&#128581;




Ugh I know! It's like how dumb can you be? &#128529;


----------



## smalls

anasa said:


> Love your finds, and thanks for the SKU pic! I've never tried the app before but I love the boots and want a pair! So it's showing that there are "10 in-store" in my size at a branch driving distance to me. I won't be able to go to that one but there's another NR I can get to. How does the shipping tag thing work? Can I go to any NR and have them help me? &#9786;&#65039;



You're welcome!  I hope  you can score a pair.  I put the sku in the app and it's odd since it says the color is grey in the app but it definitely looks brown to me.  I have never tried the app for generating the label and paying for the label at the store.  I agree maybe just call the store that is showing has it and ask them to send it to you.  You may want to double check on the color too.  Here is a closer up pic of the boots.


----------



## Mininana

Colaluvstrvl said:


> If you search #pennycorns or #pennyfinds you should see a bunch.




Thank you!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

smalls said:


> You're welcome!  I hope  you can score a pair.  I put the sku in the app and it's odd since it says the color is grey in the app but it definitely looks brown to me.  I have never tried the app for generating the label and paying for the label at the store.  I agree maybe just call the store that is showing has it and ask them to send it to you.  You may want to double check on the color too.  Here is a closer up pic of the boots.


I got these during clear the racks a few months back and was confused about the color as well. I'm still trying to break them in so they are not as difficult to get on!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Mininana said:


> Thank you!!



Just looked on IG and it's seems like there is a bit of drama with hashtagging the penny finds.


----------



## lettuceshop

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Just looked on IG and it's seems like there is a bit of drama with hashtagging the penny finds.




What is that all about??


----------



## lettuceshop

I found some Tory Burch Millers today...cheap

They are gold and the perfect size for me in flats. The Reva's were their usual NR price 159


----------



## IStuckACello

lettuceshop said:


> What is that all about??




I think people have tried to agree with not hash tagging Nordstrom racks penny finds on IG, since it appears that corporate is aware of stores selling the penny items even though they're not supposed to. I honestly think some of the managers are allowing it as a business ploy to get people in the store. It's a good business move...


----------



## Lawseenai

lettuceshop said:


> I found some Tory Burch Millers today...cheap
> 
> They are gold and the perfect size for me in flats. The Reva's were their usual NR price 159
> View attachment 2828036
> View attachment 2828038




Great finds!!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Just looked on IG and it's seems like there is a bit of drama with hashtagging the penny finds.



I literally had this conversation with my friend the other day and warned her that these IG tags will eliminate penny deals in the future. Especially posting photos of LARGE hauls. It shows intent to cheap the system.


----------



## bakeacookie

Wow. 

Though it is true, people go hashtag crazy. Lol.


----------



## hedgwin99

peacelovesequin said:


> I literally had this conversation with my friend the other day and warned her that these IG tags will eliminate penny deals in the future. Especially posting photos of LARGE hauls. It shows intent to cheap the system.




Don't get me wrong I love deals thru NR Rack and penny finds is something I hope I can find not something I look for specifically each time I shop there but tagging NR Rack ruins the fun and excitement for these hunts


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Found these at the regular Nordstrom just before they got Racked. $89.97 but sadly they might be going back. This new design seems to gap quite a bit when I walk in them.


----------



## deathcookie

I don't think anyone is cheating anything when it comes to penny deals.  NR promotes itself as a treasure hunt.  I guess I don't understand retail but if NR really wants to get rid of this "penny problem", then they should just mark their goods that are being cleared out to Last Chance to another price that is not a penny, probably higher since there is nowhere lower to go.   And you're right, I bet some of the managers view the penny items as loss leaders to lure people into the store to buy good with much higher profit margins.  
More power to the penny sisters (and brothers)...even though I've only found one penny item. hahaha


----------



## peacelovesequin

bakeacookie said:


> Wow.
> 
> Though it is true, people go hashtag crazy. Lol.





hedgwin99 said:


> Don't get me wrong I love deals thru NR Rack and penny finds is something I hope I can find not something I look for specifically each time I shop there but tagging NR Rack ruins the fun and excitement for these hunts




I understand posting a find here and there. But when your posting photos of 30, 40, 50 items in ONE trip, you're ruining for the rest of us. Like geez! You're only alerting the store of this mistake (which makes them pull them quicker).


----------



## AnnaFreud

These penny hunters must be going thru each and very rack to find soooo many penny items. I can't imagine having that much time.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Found these at the regular Nordstrom just before they got Racked. $89.97 but sadly they might be going back. This new design seems to gap quite a bit when I walk in them.



What size are these?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

peacelovesequin said:


> What size are these?


They are a 9.5 which is the same size I have in the old Revas.


----------



## marcj

Found some penny stuff yesterday for the first time  the stuff I don't want will be donated to charity


----------



## neverandever

Few cute things today:






Nina Ricci top. Mostly just wanted to try this on and see what a thousand dollar top felt like on &#128514;






Rag and Bone fair isle dress. Great deal!


----------



## katier

YSL tribtoo black pumps sz 40. Placed on hold under Katie at the Gateway Austin, TX  location.

Having issues uploading photos.


----------



## HMBlove

I've read this forum for awhile and finally have my own find to share! I found these Jimmy Choo shoes at Woodfield over the weekend. Headed right to the designer shoes in case something good was there and was so excited!


----------



## katier

~


----------



## gail13

peacelovesequin said:


> I understand posting a find here and there. But when your posting photos of 30, 40, 50 items in ONE trip, you're ruining for the rest of us. Like geez! You're only alerting the store of this mistake (which makes them pull them quicker).




This has been brought up many many times.  Obviously those that do it don't care about ruining it for everyone else.  It's just so obviously a bad idea, why they won't  stop, I can't understand.  Let's hope they are all driven by their need to give to charities.  I'm sure Nordstrom will soon put a stop to all the finds.


----------



## sneezz

smalls said:


> You're welcome!  I hope  you can score a pair.  I put the sku in the app and it's odd since it says the color is grey in the app but it definitely looks brown to me.  I have never tried the app for generating the label and paying for the label at the store.  I agree maybe just call the store that is showing has it and ask them to send it to you.  You may want to double check on the color too.  Here is a closer up pic of the boots.



Great score! So jealous! How do these fit? More true to size than Harrow/Kinsey?


----------



## sparksfly

hedgwin99 said:


> Oh yea except I just check on Instagram some people don't think! They find penny items and tagged NR Racks to tell them they find penny items and their store location... Geeze ruin the fun for rest of us who are interest in those penny finds!!&#128581;&#128581;&#128581;&#128581;&#128581;




Yup and they had a specific tag you could check but people tagged NR and the tag. So now the employees know about the penny tags.


----------



## sparksfly

gail13 said:


> This has been brought up many many times.  Obviously those that do it don't care about ruining it for everyone else.  It's just so obviously a bad idea, why they won't  stop, I can't understand.  Let's hope they are all driven by their need to give to charities.  I'm sure Nordstrom will soon put a stop to all the finds.




Yeah or there's people who find like 200 things in a weekend and buy it all. 

One IG I follow, she buys everything but donates almost all of it to charity.


----------



## tastangan

Sorry to post this so late but I found a pair of pink square Prada Baroque (with black handles) at my NR. I have on hold until the next 20 mins.

I PM someone about it earlier but she didn't reply.


----------



## smalls

sneezz said:


> Great score! So jealous! How do these fit? More true to size than Harrow/Kinsey?



Thanks so much!  This is actually the first pair of rag & bone boots that I have ever tried so I'm not sure how they run in comparison.  I tried them on with a thin sock and feel like I have plenty of room at the toe and heel so it's not tight but also not so loose that I feel like my feet are swimming around in them.  Do you have that nr rack stores app?  Maybe they will have one in your size at your local store?


----------



## jchen815

Longchamp large Le pilage score!


----------



## verism

AnnaFreud said:


> These penny hunters must be going thru each and very rack to find soooo many penny items. I can't imagine having that much time.



No kidding. I saw some lady on a weekend spend 3 hours at a NR store searching for penny items. I got there and shopped a bit, got hungry and went to lunch, and when I came back to NR, she was still there shopping. She found a bunch of kids shorts that were pennied but because she bought 30! of them, the SAs and managers were alerted pretty quickly and they started making calls to what I assume is corporate or other stores.


----------



## AnnaFreud

verism said:


> No kidding. I saw some lady on a weekend spend 3 hours at a NR store searching for penny items. I got there and shopped a bit, got hungry and went to lunch, and when I came back to NR, she was still there shopping. She found a bunch of kids shorts that were pennied but because she bought 30! of them, the SAs and managers were alerted pretty quickly and they started making calls to what I assume is corporate or other stores.




I think I've seen those shorts on an IG post. It would be a nice surprise to find a penny item but to spend all day searching? That's crazy to me. Unless you intend to donate these items, what is the point of buying 30 pairs of shorts? 

Also I like that you went to lunch then went back for more shopping. &#128522;


----------



## heartoflove

jchen815 said:


> Longchamp large Le pilage score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828389




I bought the same one last week! Such a pretty color.


----------



## bakeacookie

verism said:


> No kidding. I saw some lady on a weekend spend 3 hours at a NR store searching for penny items. I got there and shopped a bit, got hungry and went to lunch, and when I came back to NR, she was still there shopping. She found a bunch of kids shorts that were pennied but because she bought 30! of them, the SAs and managers were alerted pretty quickly and they started making calls to what I assume is corporate or other stores.



I think the alert blame for this goes both ways. The extreme hashtaggers brought it up in social media and it garnered a strong following. Then the extreme bargain hunters scooping up everything in their radius would also get attention, especially from the sales people. 

TBH, I think they did better when they were marking things to $1, $5, $10, with the last chance stickers. Even if they were selling things for that amount, that was a great deal and Nordstrom and the buyer seemed happy. They shouldn't mark items that need to be pulled for $0.01. Why not the UPC invalid that comes up on the app instead of 0.01. Something. 

I do notice at the racks I go to they've been very diligent because of this penny craze.



AnnaFreud said:


> I think I've seen those shorts on an IG post. It would be a nice surprise to find a penny item but to spend all day searching? That's crazy to me. Unless you intend to donate these items, what is the point of buying 30 pairs of shorts?
> 
> Also I like that you went to lunch then went back for more shopping. &#128522;




Sometimes one needs a break for shopping! haha. 

I saw all the IG posts and would take a look if I had the time, for something I would want and in my size. If it wasn't, I would pass it up for someone else's treasure hunt. 

But not much of a treasure hunt if someone is scooping them all up. I really hope all those penny deals went to good use, either for their friends and families or to a charity.

That's just me though. I'd donate it. 


But in retrospect, with everyone super focused on penny finds, I have been finding some great designer finds.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

verism said:


> No kidding. I saw some lady on a weekend spend 3 hours at a NR store searching for penny items. I got there and shopped a bit, got hungry and went to lunch, and when I came back to NR, she was still there shopping. She found a bunch of kids shorts that were pennied but because she bought 30! of them, the SAs and managers were alerted pretty quickly and they started making calls to what I assume is corporate or other stores.


How they can find it? Does they use iphone to scan ? I dont have iphone, is there in store scanner?


----------



## glasskey

sweetgirlblog said:


> How they can find it? Does they use iphone to scan ? I dont have iphone, is there in store scanner?


There is an iphone app, and no, there is no instore scanner for obvious reasons (penny finds are mistakes that were supposed to be pulled.) It's considered good courtesy to not bring them to the store's attention (e.g. ask a sales associate where to find something), just check out and get out. 

It's great that others have the time/space to look for and store penny finds, especially if they're donating extras. Some people appear to have like whole bedrooms dedicated to their penny finds, and people can trade their finds as well as do giveaways, gift to friends/family, or donate. I personally don't have the space to do it--I live in a teensy NYC apartment and I move every year. If I am going to bring it home and give it valuable real estate space in my closet, I have to love it. 

As cool as it is to see people's hauls, a lot of the finds appear to have made it to penny markdowns for a reason, though occasionally I see stuff like designer sunglasses and shoes, high end makeup, etc., which I definitely think is awesome. But the majority seems to be mom jeans and really questionable crop tops from the juniors department. I would rather spend money on something I like and wear it all the time than stuff my limited space full of free things I don't want. If I had more room, it would definitely be a different matter, though.


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone gotten looks from using the mobile app since this penny thing? 

I use the app to find items in a different color or size, but the moment I started scanning, there was a sales person watching me. 

Also, the way they tag things now makes it limited to find sizes or colors now. Kinda bummed.


----------



## klynneann

Isn't the point of the app to be able to do things like charge sends? I got a survey from the rack just this week about the whole search and send thing. It sounded like it was something they wanted to promote. If that's the case, penny finds aside, the SA should not be looking at you funny.


----------



## marksuzy

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone gotten looks from using the mobile app since this penny thing?
> 
> I use the app to find items in a different color or size, but the moment I started scanning, there was a sales person watching me.
> 
> Also, the way they tag things now makes it limited to find sizes or colors now. Kinda bummed.



Funny you should mention that. I use the scanner to double check the price of items as they aren't always accurate. Last week I noticed a store security person (wearing a blazer and an earpiece) following me around! It made me super uncomfortable and felt like she thought I was trying to do something untoward.  Yuck.

I wonder how those penny finders are able to scan hundreds of items without garnering any strange looks or attention.


----------



## bakeacookie

klynneann said:


> Isn't the point of the app to be able to do things like charge sends? I got a survey from the rack just this week about the whole search and send thing. It sounded like it was something they wanted to promote. If that's the case, penny finds aside, the SA should not be looking at you funny.



yeah! They play that announcement often telling you if you don't find it in your size you can use the app or ask an SA to find it for you.

So I thought it would be okay for me to go around in different sizes (never mind that in shoes I am not always a certain size so I have to check a range), find something, scan it, then ask for them to find it. Then if I don't see it's available in a local area for them (or me to find) down it goes, sadly. Lol. 

So I am using the app to how they promote it, search and send. Not everyone is scanning for a penny, I just want cute things in my size!



marksuzy said:


> Funny you should mention that. I use the scanner to double check the price of items as they aren't always accurate. Last week I noticed a store security person (wearing a blazer and an earpiece) following me around! It made me super uncomfortable and felt like she thought I was trying to do something untoward.  Yuck.
> 
> I wonder how those penny finders are able to scan hundreds of items without garnering any strange looks or attention.



This is true! 

Yeah, the moment it looks like you're scanning at some places I noticed they'll pass by more frequently. I've had one walk behind me closely to see what I was doing. So I asked for assistance in finding it in my size since it didn't come up in the app anyway.


----------



## HauteRN

&#128230;


----------



## arina_kitty

bakeacookie said:


> I think the alert blame for this goes both ways. The extreme hashtaggers brought it up in social media and it garnered a strong following. Then the extreme bargain hunters scooping up everything in their radius would also get attention, especially from the sales people.



THIS. 

I only found one penny item before and recently stumbled upon and almost got another one, only to have the store re-ticket the price. 

I find it hypocritical for the big IG accounts to blame the rest of their followers for  over hashtagging, when in all reality they were the ones who stalk the store everyday and post their massive findings, in which exposes the whole penny item hunt. I didn't discover penny items until I was on PF, but didn't realize there was a bigger penny world on IG.


----------



## dr.pepper

I just returned a pair of 37 black Kendall (I think?) boots to Nordstrom Rack at Willowbrook in Houston. 

The sku reads Harrow, but they are def not Harrows and someone earlier in this thread ID'ed them as the Kendall. Maybe from an old anniversary sale at Nord's? 

As much as I loved the boots, they are VERY tight. I'd recommend them for a 36 or a 36.5, My sister typically wears a 36 and they fit her fine, but she has three pairs of black boots very similar so I returned 'em.

Things of note at this location:

- a few Tom Ford sunglasses ($200-ish) including the super cat eye pair the Kardashian women wear
- Valentino sunglasses for $70
- lots of random contemporary brand sunglasses including DVF, D&G (had no idea they still existed -- the H-town store was closed ages ago), MBMJ, etc.
- lots of Barefoot Dreams hoodies in S, M, lots of their robes in plus sizes 1-2
- tons of Vince but for so-so markdowns, nothing super inexpensive
- tons of Paige jeans (are these still cool? LOLZ!)
- tons of Bauble Bar jewelry in the clearanse section


----------



## neverandever

glasskey said:


> There is an iphone app, and no, there is no instore scanner for obvious reasons (penny finds are mistakes that were supposed to be pulled.) It's considered good courtesy to not bring them to the store's attention (e.g. ask a sales associate where to find something), just check out and get out.
> 
> It's great that others have the time/space to look for and store penny finds, especially if they're donating extras. Some people appear to have like whole bedrooms dedicated to their penny finds, and people can trade their finds as well as do giveaways, gift to friends/family, or donate. I personally don't have the space to do it--I live in a teensy NYC apartment and I move every year. If I am going to bring it home and give it valuable real estate space in my closet, I have to love it.
> 
> As cool as it is to see people's hauls, a lot of the finds appear to have made it to penny markdowns for a reason, though occasionally I see stuff like designer sunglasses and shoes, high end makeup, etc., which I definitely think is awesome. But the majority seems to be mom jeans and really questionable crop tops from the juniors department. I would rather spend money on something I like and wear it all the time than stuff my limited space full of free things I don't want. If I had more room, it would definitely be a different matter, though.




Haha, there is DEFINITELY a reason why a ton of it goes to markdowns. I have found some great penny items though. Plus it has also helped me experiment more with my style - a couple of penny tops that I might never have looked at otherwise are so cute on!

I also don't tend to venture into sizes I don't wear/know anyone who wears them. I don't need XL tops or size 11 shoes, even if they are free &#128540;


----------



## peacelovesequin

arina_kitty said:


> THIS.
> 
> I only found one penny item before and recently stumbled upon and almost got another one, only to have the store re-ticket the price.
> 
> I find it hypocritical for the big IG accounts to blame the rest of their followers for  over hashtagging, when in all reality they were the ones who stalk the store everyday and post their massive findings, in which exposes the whole penny item hunt. I didn't discover penny items until I was on PF, but didn't realize there was a bigger penny world on IG.



THIS x million!


----------



## peacelovesequin

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone gotten looks from using the mobile app since this penny thing?
> 
> I use the app to find items in a different color or size, but the moment I started scanning, there was a sales person watching me.
> 
> Also, the way they tag things now makes it limited to find sizes or colors now. Kinda bummed.



Yes! One of the SA's asked me what I was doing, so bold!


----------



## sabbam

Hi, 
I've found quite a few penny items recently, and while I've never found 30 pairs of the same item, i have found about 10 sweaters of the same style. I decided to buy them and donate them to charity. If I can get my hands on these clothes at no cost to me i figure they can benefit those around me.


----------



## sneezz

smalls said:


> Thanks so much!  This is actually the first pair of rag & bone boots that I have ever tried so I'm not sure how they run in comparison.  I tried them on with a thin sock and feel like I have plenty of room at the toe and heel so it's not tight but also not so loose that I feel like my feet are swimming around in them.  Do you have that nr rack stores app?  Maybe they will have one in your size at your local store?



I found a pair in size 36 (equates to size US 5.5 I think) in the city using the app but I think that might be too big on me as that's the size I wear in the Kinsey, which fit narrower and have a heel. I am a US 5. Wish rag and bone made their boots in 35.5! Anyways I don't NEED another pair of boots really.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I bought these tonight. Not an amazing deal but I've always wanted this particular combo of black patent and the gold logo and hadn't seen it in stores for a long time or they never had my size.


----------



## klynneann

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I bought these tonight. Not an amazing deal but I've always wanted this particular combo of black patent and the gold logo and hadn't seen it in stores for a long time or they never had my size.
> View attachment 2829064



Finding something I've always wanted (and still at less than retail) makes me feel just as good as scoring a great deal.    Congrats!


----------



## bagshoemisses

sparksfly said:


> Yeah or there's people who find like 200 things in a weekend and buy it all.
> 
> One IG I follow, she buys everything but donates almost all of it to charity.




Although I do believe she may be donating  to charity, in my opinion I think many of the penny finders are selling on Ebay. Do I believe that is right I do not know, but I guess they can do what they want with it since they are the rightful owner of it. I can say I have found amazing things at $5.00 and many of the things I've seen for a penny are not that great. Yes there are the occasional penny designer finds which I've never seen, total score!  I love a deal, but shopping for me is fun and I'm not willing to take the fun out of it by hunting down penny items.


----------



## neverandever

bagshoemisses said:


> Although I do believe she may be donating  to charity, in my opinion I think many of the penny finders are selling on Ebay. Do I believe that is right I do not know, but I guess they can do what they want with it since they are the rightful owner of it. I can say I have found amazing things at $5.00 and many of the things I've seen for a penny are not that great. Yes there are the occasional penny designer finds which I've never seen, total score!  I love a deal, but shopping for me is fun and I'm not willing to take the fun out of it by hunting down penny items.




For me it's different - I love shopping too, but I LOVE getting a good score and penny finds give me such a rush &#128540;


----------



## bagshoemisses

neverandever said:


> For me it's different - I love shopping too, but I LOVE getting a good score and penny finds give me such a rush &#128540;




Agreed neverandever. I'd just have more of a rush if I found something useful or designer. &#128516;


----------



## krissa

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I bought these tonight. Not an amazing deal but I've always wanted this particular combo of black patent and the gold logo and hadn't seen it in stores for a long time or they never had my size.
> View attachment 2829064



Were these $159? Idk why I've been seeing these and want them all of a sudden lol. I don't even wear flats that often so I'm hoping I find and worn and refinished pair to rationalize purchasing.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

krissa said:


> Were these $159? Idk why I've been seeing these and want them all of a sudden lol. I don't even wear flats that often so I'm hoping I find and worn and refinished pair to rationalize purchasing.




Yes, they were. Honestly I only bought them because I've always wanted the black patent and gold combo and I can't even think of the last time I'd seen them in full price store.

Yes, I too have always hoped to find a worn and refinished but I've kinda given up on that. A few months back an associate complimented my shoes and shoes then smiled and said showed me the shoes she was buying...worn and refinished Revas in black! I figure it will be a fat chance that the associates will let a pair make it to the floor.


----------



## klynneann

So we should all get part time jobs at the rack is what I'm thinking! First dibs. ..!


----------



## Lisa1999

Hi everyone,

I picked up a Marc by Marc Jacobs wallet (refurbished?) and Sam Edelman shoes (Valentino inspired? ).


*Wallet*

















*Shoes:*


----------



## hedgwin99

Lisa1999 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a Marc by Marc Jacobs wallet (refurbished?) and Sam Edelman shoes (Valentino inspired? ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wallet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shoes:*




Nice score!&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## neverandever

Lisa1999 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I picked up a Marc by Marc Jacobs wallet (refurbished?) and Sam Edelman shoes (Valentino inspired? ).
> 
> 
> *Wallet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shoes:*


I LOVE that wallet! So lucky  Great find!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Lisa1999 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a Marc by Marc Jacobs wallet (refurbished?) and Sam Edelman shoes (Valentino inspired? ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wallet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shoes:*




Great find!!!  Can you post the sku on the Sam Edelman's?  Thanks!!!


----------



## Lisa1999

HeartMyMJs said:


> Great find!!!  Can you post the sku on the Sam Edelman's?  Thanks!!!


Thanks everyone!  

 [MENTION=260003]HeartMyMJs[/MENTION]  The style name is Ollie T Strap Pump.  I'm not sure if this is the SKU but the bar code # reads 0 17142 65539 5.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Lisa1999 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> [MENTION=260003]HeartMyMJs[/MENTION]  The style name is Ollie T Strap Pump.  I'm not sure if this is the SKU but the bar code # reads 0 17142 65539 5.




Thank you!  Unfortunately it is coming up invalid.


----------



## anasa

I just saw your reply, thanks so much for the extra photo! Are they comfy? Do they fit true to size? (I'm a US 9 so was thinking of getting the 39.5, but I'm not sure.) 



smalls said:


> You're welcome!  I hope  you can score a pair.  I put the sku in the app and it's odd since it says the color is grey in the app but it definitely looks brown to me.  I have never tried the app for generating the label and paying for the label at the store.  I agree maybe just call the store that is showing has it and ask them to send it to you.  You may want to double check on the color too.  Here is a closer up pic of the boots.


----------



## Helloitsjackk

Lisa1999 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a Marc by Marc Jacobs wallet (refurbished?) and Sam Edelman shoes (Valentino inspired? ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wallet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shoes:*




Can you please tell me the sku of those Sam Edelman's? My mom has been wanting them soo bad!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

RM Ava zip wallet for $48.


----------



## kcarmona

Got this cute Isabel Marant top today! 






Also, if anyone is interested there was  a classic Burberry trench W&R for around $200-$300? I believe? It was a really good price. I don't remember if the size was 12 or 14.


----------



## bakeacookie

kcarmona said:


> Got this cute Isabel Marant top today!
> 
> View attachment 2830679
> 
> View attachment 2830680
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone is interested there was  a classic Burberry trench W&R for around $200-$300? I believe? It was a really good price. I don't remember if the size was 12 or 14.



What color? If it's a dark color, I'm interested!


----------



## kcarmona

bakeacookie said:


> What color? If it's a dark color, I'm interested!




It was the classic beige/taupe color!


----------



## bakeacookie

kcarmona said:


> It was the classic beige/taupe color!



Tempting but I have a Burberry Brit one in the beige. I've been searching for a black/navy.

Hope a tpf-er gets it! That's a great price!


----------



## 2dye4

Got this Alexander Wang Diego purse for $245. 




http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexander-wang-diego-rosegold-leather-bucket-bag/3459623


----------



## bankygirl

FYI, but there were shoe markdowns at my rack recently so check yours!


----------



## bankygirl

PS: Silly question, but how do you ladies post pictures?


----------



## authenticplease

Saw my first tag switch item ever at NR.....tag says TT (which I normally love their stuff so I looked closer as it seemed really off) and sure enough, embroidery at chest says LRL...  Yuck!


----------



## sneezz

authenticplease said:


> Saw my first tag switch item ever at NR.....tag says TT (which I normally love their stuff so I looked closer as it seemed really off) and sure enough, embroidery at chest says LRL...  Yuck!
> 
> View attachment 2830804
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830805



That is awful! How do these people get away with it? I know..the cashiers don't even pay attention! But this one is sooo sneaky!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

If anyone looking for......in Summerlin NV


----------



## krissa

bankygirl said:


> PS: Silly question, but how do you ladies post pictures?



I use photobucket. You upload a pic and then it gives you the img code. You copy and paste that.


----------



## bankygirl

krissa said:


> I use photobucket. You upload a pic and then it gives you the img code. You copy and paste that.



Thank you! I've really been enjoying everybody's finds, and now I know how to share mine. You ladies got me into NR, so thank you for that too. My husband doesn't thank you as much


----------



## TravelBug

Got some Rag & Bone boots on clearance and an additional 30% off.  Total discount is about 70% off!


----------



## TravelBug

X


----------



## TravelBug

2dye4 said:


> Got this Alexander Wang Diego purse for $245.
> View attachment 2830757
> 
> View attachment 2830758
> 
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexander-wang-diego-rosegold-leather-bucket-bag/3459623




What a great find!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

TravelBug said:


> What a great find!


I love those studs! If all else fails, it could also be used as a weapon LOL!!


----------



## 2dye4

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I love those studs! If all else fails, it could also be used as a weapon LOL!!




Haha yes! Not to mention it weighs a lot! If the studs don't work, it can be used to knock someone out! 
But all jokes aside, it's a gorgeous and unique purse that I'm excited to use


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I found Bauble Bar's Spiked Lily Necklace at Nordstrom Rack for $14.97. I had a Rack scratch off coupon for $10 off $75 so I grabbed a cute $60 dress and essentially got this $44 necklace for under $5! Plus - the Andrew Mark leather moto jacket was $50 last year at the Rack - I got it at the end of season


----------



## neverandever

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I found Bauble Bar's Spiked Lily Necklace at Nordstrom Rack for $14.97. I had a Rack scratch off coupon for $10 off $75 so I grabbed a cute $60 dress and essentially got this $44 necklace for under $5! Plus - the Andrew Mark leather moto jacket was $50 last year at the Rack - I got it at the end of season




You always have such great finds - love your style &#128536;


----------



## klynneann

neverandever said:


> You always have such great finds - love your style &#128536;



+1 Looks great!


----------



## neverandever

Can't believe they left this out!


----------



## bussbuss

I have a pink ysl tribute size 9 on hold at my rack for 249.99 they r refurbs if any one is interested PM. I tried to upload pics but was unable to. AlsoI just returned some very comfy prada pumps in nude there are refurbs as well and are 189.97 i was unable to put them on hold as the SA was giving me attitude about that but she said it will be back on the floor if any one is interested. And you could call to ask for it
these are at the sterling rack


----------



## hedgwin99

neverandever said:


> View attachment 2832501
> 
> 
> Can't believe they left this out!




I don't get it?? Which item are u referring to?


----------



## twdavis

I assume she's referring to the John Hardy not being behind the counter?


----------



## hedgwin99

twdavis said:


> I assume she's referring to the John Hardy not being behind the counter?




Ohhhh ok


----------



## twdavis

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I bought these tonight. Not an amazing deal but I've always wanted this particular combo of black patent and the gold logo and hadn't seen it in stores for a long time or they never had my size.
> View attachment 2829064




Awesome!


----------



## buyingpig

hedgwin99 said:


> I don't get it?? Which item are u referring to?



I think she's referring to the John Hardy not in a glass case.


----------



## bakeacookie

Sometimes I'm surprised what's behind the counter and what isn't. Lol. 


One place locks and keys every burberry scarf and SLG. 
Another will hang them with all the other scarves. 
Jimmy Choo, may or may not be behind the glass. 
I've seen some clearance watches and expensive costume jewelry also not behind the glass. 
But the MBMJ will be locked up but Marc Jacobs won't be. Lol. 

This is why the search is fun! 

I've spotted a balenciaga iPad case chillin in those plastic clearance bins. But then Kate Spade and MBMJ were locked up.


----------



## glasskey

For my TB-loving sister, wallet ($109) and wedge heels ($70). For the wedge heels, the store gave me an extra $10 off because they messed up the gift receipt situation. I told her she could keep messing up if she could keep on giving me $10 off, but alas, no go.  


For me, Dior peep toe zipper booties, $220, and a $900 Nanette Lepore leather dress for $60. The dress is a bit dirty but nothing a bit of gentle soap won't clean up. Was looking for a pastel-colored dress to go with the Sophia Webster heels I picked up at the sample sale (bonus pic)

Not super sure about the Dior booties. Amazing price considering it retailed for $1100, but peep toe booties are sort of weird and impractical? We'll see.


----------



## JNH14

glasskey said:


> For my TB-loving sister, wallet ($109) and wedge heels ($70). For the wedge heels, the store gave me an extra $10 off because they messed up the gift receipt situation. I told her she could keep messing up if she could keep on giving me $10 off, but alas, no go.
> 
> 
> For me, Dior peep toe zipper booties, $220, and a $900 Nanette Lepore leather dress for $60. The dress is a bit dirty but nothing a bit of gentle soap won't clean up. Was looking for a pastel-colored dress to go with the Sophia Webster heels I picked up at the sample sale (bonus pic)
> 
> Not super sure about the Dior booties. Amazing price considering it retailed for $1100, but peep toe booties are sort of weird and impractical? We'll see.


 


Great scores-especially love the booties! I couldn't carry off the winged ones!


----------



## neverandever

bakeacookie said:


> Sometimes I'm surprised what's behind the counter and what isn't. Lol.
> 
> 
> One place locks and keys every burberry scarf and SLG.
> Another will hang them with all the other scarves.
> Jimmy Choo, may or may not be behind the glass.
> I've seen some clearance watches and expensive costume jewelry also not behind the glass.
> But the MBMJ will be locked up but Marc Jacobs won't be. Lol.
> 
> This is why the search is fun!
> 
> I've spotted a balenciaga iPad case chillin in those plastic clearance bins. But then Kate Spade and MBMJ were locked up.




I always have to laugh at the odd inconsistency. I understand a handbag maybe not being chained, but something small like a bracelet? It didn't even have a sensor on it. I'm not a dishonest person but plenty of people are; especially with the foot traffic over the holiday season, I would be wary &#128561;

I have to laugh when I see the MBMJ locked up tight and a refurb Jimmy Choo & YSL both left abandoned in clearance.


----------



## neverandever

I always say I won't buy made-for-the-Rack stuff since its sub-par, but I ended up buying a couple of things today. The prices were too good.






Rag & Bone/Jean tee. This thing is SO soft, and it fits perfectly. That never happens with t-shirts.






Hudson striped skinny jeans. They must have been ankle-length on a normal person, because I'm 5'0" and they hit me in just the right spot. A bit unique, but for $10 I can mix it up a little. Look great with moto boots.






BCBGMaxAzria crochet top. I have been digging crochet and lace paired with rougher items (black, studded, leather, etc) lately and this is a cheap way to indulge that. I didn't see it yesterday and the tag seems to be assorted - I honestly think it was damaged out of full-line; the sleeve hem is snagged. Nothing I can't fix for that price!!

Thanks for letting me share &#128536;


----------



## Miss Burberry

Found this at my NR the other day for $9.77; it was comfy and cute enough for $10 so I got it.  Yesterday I went to Nordstrom and saw the exact same one in same color and size for $20.40 (it is also still on the website for that price).

I'm happy I got such a good deal, but why are some at the rack and others are not for more than double the price?  As far as I can tell there is nothing wrong with the one I found at NR and it had the original tags attached so no W&R either.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks guys!



neverandever said:


> You always have such great finds - love your style &#65533;&#65533;





klynneann said:


> +1 Looks great!



You found TB for your sis - that's great! Great prices on your Rack scores  I like the booties - keep them if they are comfortable. And I can't tell you how insanely jealous I am of your Sophia Webster butterfly heels. 




glasskey said:


> For my TB-loving sister, wallet ($109) and wedge heels ($70). For the wedge heels, the store gave me an extra $10 off because they messed up the gift receipt situation. I told her she could keep messing up if she could keep on giving me $10 off, but alas, no go.
> 
> 
> For me, Dior peep toe zipper booties, $220, and a $900 Nanette Lepore leather dress for $60. The dress is a bit dirty but nothing a bit of gentle soap won't clean up. Was looking for a pastel-colored dress to go with the Sophia Webster heels I picked up at the sample sale (bonus pic)
> 
> Not super sure about the Dior booties. Amazing price considering it retailed for $1100, but peep toe booties are sort of weird and impractical? We'll see.


----------



## Couture-Hag

neverandever said:


> I always say I won't buy made-for-the-Rack stuff since its sub-par, but I ended up buying a couple of things today. The prices were too good.
> 
> View attachment 2832641
> 
> View attachment 2832642
> 
> 
> Rag & Bone/Jean tee. This thing is SO soft, and it fits perfectly. That never happens with t-shirts.
> 
> View attachment 2832643
> 
> View attachment 2832644
> 
> 
> Hudson striped skinny jeans. They must have been ankle-length on a normal person, because I'm 5'0" and they hit me in just the right spot. A bit unique, but for $10 I can mix it up a little. Look great with moto boots.
> 
> View attachment 2832645
> 
> View attachment 2832646
> 
> 
> BCBGMaxAzria crochet top. I have been digging crochet and lace paired with rougher items (black, studded, leather, etc) lately and this is a cheap way to indulge that. I didn't see it yesterday and the tag seems to be assorted - I honestly think it was damaged out of full-line; the sleeve hem is snagged. Nothing I can't fix for that price!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share &#128536;



Those are some super useful finds right there! Very nice


----------



## bakeacookie

neverandever said:


> I always have to laugh at the odd inconsistency. I understand a handbag maybe not being chained, but something small like a bracelet? It didn't even have a sensor on it. I'm not a dishonest person but plenty of people are; especially with the foot traffic over the holiday season, I would be wary &#128561;
> 
> I have to laugh when I see the MBMJ locked up tight and a refurb Jimmy Choo & YSL both left abandoned in clearance.



Wow, the bracelet didn't even have a sensor? 

But i've seen that too. Some KS stuff (missing a charm mind you) with a huge sensor on it, and items tagged at $$$ without some in the mix of the jewelry clearance. It's so inconsistent and kind of funny. 

But this inconsistency really adds to the bargain hunt. You really never know where you'll find the items. 



Miss Burberry said:


> Found this at my NR the other day for $9.77; it was comfy and cute enough for $10 so I got it.  Yesterday I went to Nordstrom and saw the exact same one in same color and size for $20.40 (it is also still on the website for that price).
> 
> I'm happy I got such a good deal, but why are some at the rack and others are not for more than double the price?  As far as I can tell there is nothing wrong with the one I found at NR and it had the original tags attached so no W&R either.



I'm guessing some racks/Nordstroms do their markdowns and shipments at different times. 

Or someone purely missed sending it out/marking it down. But I have noticed some racks do markdowns at different times on same items. They're also tagged differently sometimes, which would lead to different markdowns. 

But that's a cute cardigan, the color is my favorite! What brand is it?


----------



## bakeacookie

neverandever said:


> I always say I won't buy made-for-the-Rack stuff since its sub-par, but I ended up buying a couple of things today. The prices were too good.
> 
> View attachment 2832641
> 
> View attachment 2832642
> 
> 
> Rag & Bone/Jean tee. This thing is SO soft, and it fits perfectly. That never happens with t-shirts.
> 
> View attachment 2832643
> 
> View attachment 2832644
> 
> 
> Hudson striped skinny jeans. They must have been ankle-length on a normal person, because I'm 5'0" and they hit me in just the right spot. A bit unique, but for $10 I can mix it up a little. Look great with moto boots.
> 
> View attachment 2832645
> 
> View attachment 2832646
> 
> 
> BCBGMaxAzria crochet top. I have been digging crochet and lace paired with rougher items (black, studded, leather, etc) lately and this is a cheap way to indulge that. I didn't see it yesterday and the tag seems to be assorted - I honestly think it was damaged out of full-line; the sleeve hem is snagged. Nothing I can't fix for that price!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share &#128536;



Great finds! That crochet top!

Some made for rack items are not that bad if at the right price.


----------



## Helloitsjackk

Tory Burch wristlet came out to $34.99 org: $159.99


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Kate Spade charging case came out to $34.99 org: $120 (sorry for the blurry pic)
Already wrapped them so I don't have sku's


----------



## rea11yb0red

Helloitsjackk said:


> View attachment 2833395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch wristlet came out to $34.99 org: $159.99
> View attachment 2833396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade charging case came out to $34.99 org: $120 (sorry for the blurry pic)
> Already wrapped them so I don't have sku's




Great prices for both items. I'm sure whoever you're gifting them too will love them!


----------



## AnnaFreud

neverandever said:


> I always say I won't buy made-for-the-Rack stuff since its sub-par, but I ended up buying a couple of things today. The prices were too good.
> 
> View attachment 2832641
> 
> View attachment 2832642
> 
> 
> Rag & Bone/Jean tee. This thing is SO soft, and it fits perfectly. That never happens with t-shirts.
> 
> View attachment 2832643
> 
> View attachment 2832644
> 
> 
> Hudson striped skinny jeans. They must have been ankle-length on a normal person, because I'm 5'0" and they hit me in just the right spot. A bit unique, but for $10 I can mix it up a little. Look great with moto boots.
> 
> View attachment 2832645
> 
> View attachment 2832646
> 
> 
> BCBGMaxAzria crochet top. I have been digging crochet and lace paired with rougher items (black, studded, leather, etc) lately and this is a cheap way to indulge that. I didn't see it yesterday and the tag seems to be assorted - I honestly think it was damaged out of full-line; the sleeve hem is snagged. Nothing I can't fix for that price!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share &#128536;




How do you know all of those items were made for NR and not full line? Just curious.


----------



## buyingpig

Anyone know when the next clear the rack is? I think we are approaching another one.


----------



## Miss Burberry

bakeacookie said:


> Wow, the bracelet didn't even have a sensor?
> 
> But i've seen that too. Some KS stuff (missing a charm mind you) with a huge sensor on it, and items tagged at $$$ without some in the mix of the jewelry clearance. It's so inconsistent and kind of funny.
> 
> But this inconsistency really adds to the bargain hunt. You really never know where you'll find the items.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing some racks/Nordstroms do their markdowns and shipments at different times.
> 
> Or someone purely missed sending it out/marking it down. But I have noticed some racks do markdowns at different times on same items. They're also tagged differently sometimes, which would lead to different markdowns.
> 
> But that's a cute cardigan, the color is my favorite! What brand is it?



Thanks. I love the color too.  It's Painted Threads.


----------



## louvigilante

buyingpig said:


> Anyone know when the next clear the rack is? I think we are approaching another one.




I think it starts 12/26.


----------



## neverandever

AnnaFreud said:


> How do you know all of those items were made for NR and not full line? Just curious.




Anything that comes to the Rack as a Rack item has a white NR tag with "compare at $xxx, xx% savings: $xx" or an NR sticker on the item tag saying the same thing. If you Google style numbers of these items, you won't find the exact style at a full-line retailer; a similar one maybe, but not the exact same.

Full-line items will have either a square Nordstrom sticker (the one they put on when they sell you the item), or have the prices crossed off and written in in pen. There may be multiples of full-line to Rack items, but they have either stickers/pen prices or are anniversary items. Anniversary items that come in will usually have that noted somewhere on the original tag. Anything with an assorted tag has a high likelihood of being a full-line (or a penny item that was re-tagged!) - a clearance sticker with "Asst" on it over a brand tag and no other stickers is a big one.

Two of the three I bought had one of the first two markets - white price tag and white sticker - and the third I think was a full-line transfer as it had neither marker and was an assorted tag.


----------



## neverandever

Went back today. Had something to return but forgot it in the car...bought more stuff and figure I'll go back later to return what I still have &#128514;






Tracy Reese cardigan. Can't pass it up for that price - it's what I would pay at Loft for one, and this will last longer.

(BTW, one of the square Nordstrom stickers I was talking about earlier:




That's a marker of a full-line transfer)

Also, these babies!! I have been wanting a pair forever...






Rag and Bone Kinseys! I had a pair of Harrows but the backs were too short; I have been looking for Kinseys at the Rack for a long time. If they were black I would have died on the spot, but now I've got to find out how to match outfits to brown boots &#128540;

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## krissa

buyingpig said:


> anyone know when the next clear the rack is? I think we are approaching another one.



12/26-1/4


----------



## AnnaFreud

neverandever said:


> Anything that comes to the Rack as a Rack item has a white NR tag with "compare at $xxx, xx% savings: $xx" or an NR sticker on the item tag saying the same thing. If you Google style numbers of these items, you won't find the exact style at a full-line retailer; a similar one maybe, but not the exact same.
> 
> Full-line items will have either a square Nordstrom sticker (the one they put on when they sell you the item), or have the prices crossed off and written in in pen. There may be multiples of full-line to Rack items, but they have either stickers/pen prices or are anniversary items. Anniversary items that come in will usually have that noted somewhere on the original tag. Anything with an assorted tag has a high likelihood of being a full-line (or a penny item that was re-tagged!) - a clearance sticker with "Asst" on it over a brand tag and no other stickers is a big one.
> 
> Two of the three I bought had one of the first two markets - white price tag and white sticker - and the third I think was a full-line transfer as it had neither marker and was an assorted tag.




Thanks for clarifying! Is the R&B shirt full-line then since it came with the brand's tag?


----------



## neverandever

AnnaFreud said:


> Thanks for clarifying! Is the R&B shirt full-line then since it came with the brand's tag?




Of course! &#128522;

No, it was not full-line. It had that white NR sticker underneath the clearance tag - here is a photo:




Items will come with brand tags but if they've got the sticker, I've been told that that is a red flag they are made for the Rack/discount stores.


----------



## buyingpig

krissa said:


> 12/26-1/4



Ty!


----------



## buyingpig

louvigilante said:


> I think it starts 12/26.



Ty


----------



## klynneann

neverandever said:


> Of course! &#128522;
> 
> No, it was not full-line. It had that white NR sticker underneath the clearance tag - here is a photo:
> 
> View attachment 2833814
> 
> 
> Items will come with brand tags but if they've got the sticker, I've been told that that is a red flag they are made for the Rack/discount stores.



Thanks - this is good to know.


----------



## neverandever

krissa said:


> 12/26-1/4




Thanks!! Four days too late for my boots, but I'll go in this weekend to see if I can't score anything &#128516;


----------



## LexielLoveee

Amazing finds ladies !!


----------



## neverandever

We are beyond mere tag switching...this is a blatant "dressing-room swap" (no tags on the item). &#128544; UGH PEOPLE!


----------



## bakeacookie

neverandever said:


> View attachment 2834647
> 
> 
> We are beyond mere tag switching...this is a blatant "dressing-room swap" (no tags on the item). &#128544; UGH PEOPLE!




That's horrible!


----------



## klynneann

neverandever said:


> View attachment 2834647
> 
> 
> We are beyond mere tag switching...this is a blatant "dressing-room swap" (no tags on the item). &#128544; UGH PEOPLE!



OMG - disgusting.


----------



## AnnaFreud

I wonder how long until they train the fitting room SA to not only count but also inspect your items when you finish trying them on.


----------



## bella601

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Found these at the regular Nordstrom just before they got Racked. $89.97 but sadly they might be going back. This new design seems to gap quite a bit when I walk in them.




Good deal!


----------



## buyingpig

AnnaFreud said:


> I wonder how long until they train the fitting room SA to not only count but also inspect your items when you finish trying them on.



I think it varies from store to store and employee to employee. My store's fittimg room normally has 3+ people working. One would count, one open doors, one organize clothes after people are done. They are super strict about you have to come out with items on hangers.

Once I tried on a top that I found on  the ground without hangers. Then saw a pants hanger sitting on the ground of the fitting room. I brought both out when I was done. The person who took my items started educating me like I was a 2 years old. She basically said "this time I will take it, and next time it has to be on the hanger". There were at least 3 others standing there and chatting. I wasn't happy but simply told her to do her job.

Anyways, sorry for the long rant. Over the years I find the level of service I recieve at NR varies greatly. Most people think since they have a low paying job, they can just hang around. They might get trained to do certain things, but will ignore all their training. Maybe it's the city I live in.


----------



## AnnaFreud

buyingpig said:


> I think it varies from store to store and employee to employee. My store's fittimg room normally has 3+ people working. One would count, one open doors, one organize clothes after people are done. They are super strict about you have to come out with items on hangers.
> 
> Once I tried on a top that I found on  the ground without hangers. Then saw a pants hanger sitting on the ground of the fitting room. I brought both out when I was done. The person who took my items started educating me like I was a 2 years old. She basically said "this time I will take it, and next time it has to be on the hanger". There were at least 3 others standing there and chatting. I wasn't happy but simply told her to do her job.
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the long rant. Over the years I find the level of service I recieve at NR varies greatly. Most people think since they have a low paying job, they can just hang around. They might get trained to do certain things, but will ignore all their training. Maybe it's the city I live in.




Geez, that was a really rude thing to say to you! Yes, the service at NR does vary from SA to SA and from store to store. I feel like some stores have this attitude of just being a discount store (like a Ross) while other stores take being a part of the Nordstrom family more seriously and try to give that kind of service.


----------



## jorton

Yeah the staff at my NR are pretty rude. They always act like you are bothering them when you go to the fitting room. They always say "how many." in a monotone voice.


----------



## katran26

jorton said:


> Yeah the staff at my NR are pretty rude. They always act like you are bothering them when you go to the fitting room. They always say "how many." in a monotone voice.



Yeah, they don't seem to be wanting to help out. I've always gotten that impression.


----------



## buyingpig

katran26 said:


> Yeah, they don't seem to be wanting to help out. I've always gotten that impression.



Hehe, it's hit and miss for me. Some are great, some are just really rude. I rarely find someone who want to do a search & send. It makes me wonder why they advertise it so much when their employees hate doing it.


----------



## apazzo

To be fair, they deal with a lot of theft at the Rack. I can understand why they have to be so stringent (and why they might get grumpy)


----------



## ozmodiar

Once my NR got a big shipment of Burberry trenches and I took a few into the dressing room. Inside the pocket of one were all the tags including the security tags from another Burberry trench, so it's obvious someone snagged one while trying them on. It's usually so busy in the dressing rooms that I'm not surprised the attendants aren't able to pay closer attention.


----------



## AnnaFreud

ozmodiar said:


> Once my NR got a big shipment of Burberry trenches and I took a few into the dressing room. Inside the pocket of one were all the tags including the security tags from another Burberry trench, so it's obvious someone snagged one while trying them on. It's usually so busy in the dressing rooms that I'm not surprised the attendants aren't able to pay closer attention.




Wow, I'd like to know how someone got a security tag off a jacket!


----------



## lulublue717

People are crazy ...for one shirt top they are doing that what a sad life !


----------



## yakusoku.af

NR Honolulu had a bunch of Longchamp bags tonight. They had the made for NR tag on them though 
Beige $74.97
Blue $89.97
Brown one behind all the pliage $299.97
Sorry I didn't take pics of the Sku.


----------



## gail13

yakusoku.af said:


> NR Honolulu had a bunch of Longchamp bags tonight. They had the made for NR tag on them though
> Beige $74.97
> Blue $89.97
> Brown one behind all the pliage $299.97
> Sorry I didn't take pics of the Sku.
> View attachment 2836044



I'm pretty sure those gold ones were the anniversary sale bags.


----------



## bakeacookie

That explains the abundance of them. The gold and blue are abundant at the racks I've visited.


----------



## hongc2

Found these AGL shoes for $0.01
I used the app to check the price of these since I saw the tag and noticed such a deep discount, and to my surprise it showed $0.01! I was so excited and was done with shopping at this point. 
Went to pay, and the cashier manually changed the price (I noticed because it was taking longer than usual to check out) and acted like nothing had happened, till I told her I thought the shoes were a penny, and then she reluctantly changed the price and gave me such a sour attitude. I don't understand why some of the sale associates get so bitter and mean about it, its so uncalled for.


----------



## buyingpig

hongc2 said:


> Found these AGL shoes for $0.01
> I used the app to check the price of these since I saw the tag and noticed such a deep discount, and to my surprise it showed $0.01! I was so excited and was done with shopping at this point.
> Went to pay, and the cashier manually changed the price (I noticed because it was taking longer than usual to check out) and acted like nothing had happened, till I told her I thought the shoes were a penny, and then she reluctantly changed the price and gave me such a sour attitude. I don't understand why some of the sale associates get so bitter and mean about it, its so uncalled for.



Tbh, You're lucky she changed it back, and didn't call the manager ect. At my store, they wouldn't be selling it for a penny. 

At my store, they try to even find excuses to not sell penny items with penny tag on it.


----------



## hongc2

buyingpig said:


> Tbh, You're lucky she changed it back, and didn't call the manager ect. At my store, they wouldn't be selling it for a penny.
> 
> At my store, they try to even find excuses to not sell penny items with penny tag on it.


At my locations (3 in the area), the managers honor penny finds with or without penny marked.


----------



## buyingpig

hongc2 said:


> At my locations (3 in the area), the managers honor penny finds with or without penny marked.



You're really lucky  enjoy!


----------



## daisygrl

Got these two items today. Burberry sneakers $79 (still in Nordstrom for $265), Trina Turk dress $54. Really thrilled about sneakers, unsure of the dress.


----------



## klynneann

daisygrl said:


> Got these two items today. Burberry sneakers $79 (still in Nordstrom for $265), Trina Turk dress $54. Really thrilled about sneakers, unsure of the dress.


 
The sneakers are awesome, congrats!  The dress is really pretty.


----------



## My3boyscde

daisygrl said:


> Got these two items today. Burberry sneakers $79 (still in Nordstrom for $265), Trina Turk dress $54. Really thrilled about sneakers, unsure of the dress.



Great finds! That dress is pretty! I bet it's really flattering


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> Got these two items today. Burberry sneakers $79 (still in Nordstrom for $265), Trina Turk dress $54. Really thrilled about sneakers, unsure of the dress.



Great finds! Love the sneakers!


----------



## tiby321

daisygrl said:


> Got these two items today. Burberry sneakers $79 (still in Nordstrom for $265), Trina Turk dress $54. Really thrilled about sneakers, unsure of the dress.




Can you post the UPC for burberry? Thanks!!


----------



## daisygrl

klynneann said:


> The sneakers are awesome, congrats!  The dress is really pretty.





My3boyscde said:


> Great finds! That dress is pretty! I bet it's really flattering





bakeacookie said:


> Great finds! Love the sneakers!





tiby321 said:


> Can you post the UPC for burberry? Thanks!!



Thanks, guys. And tiby321 - it was an assorted SKU, would not help.


----------



## lettuceshop

Wow, lucky you, I love them both!


----------



## neverandever

Two items for me, but not really noteworthy - a tank top and a rose gold necklace - but something y'all might appreciate since I know Tom Ford sunnies get a lot of love around here:






$199.97, but clearance tag means that if Clear the Rack comes along next Friday like it's rumored to (has that been announced officially yet?), you can call for these babies tomorrow and get a PA for 25% off ($50) when they arrive &#128522; Troy MI

I'm heading back tomorrow to pick up a pair of Missoni sunnies that are currently $39 and a buttery-soft Vince leather jacket (full-line transfer) that is currently $450 so I can be within 7 days for a PA...hope they are still there!! I want 'em, but not badly enough to pay full clearance price &#128514;


----------



## cmm62

daisygrl said:


> Got these two items today. Burberry sneakers $79 (still in Nordstrom for $265), Trina Turk dress $54. Really thrilled about sneakers, unsure of the dress.




LOVE that dress. All of my TT dresses have held up through the years and adapted to trends with different accessories - def keep it!


----------



## peacelovesequin

daisygrl said:


> Got these two items today. Burberry sneakers $79 (still in Nordstrom for $265), Trina Turk dress $54. Really thrilled about sneakers, unsure of the dress.



That dress is beautiful. Do you have the SKU?


----------



## daisygrl

peacelovesequin said:


> That dress is beautiful. Do you have the SKU?




Yes, but it is assorted. It also says $77 but I only paid $54.


----------



## daisygrl

cmm62 said:


> LOVE that dress. All of my TT dresses have held up through the years and adapted to trends with different accessories - def keep it!





lettuceshop said:


> Wow, lucky you, I love them both!



Thanks! With the right accessories, it looks pretty good even on my pale skin so I might keep it.


----------



## krissa

daisygrl said:


> Got these two items today. Burberry sneakers $79 (still in Nordstrom for $265), Trina Turk dress $54. Really thrilled about sneakers, unsure of the dress.



Omg I love the dress!


----------



## krissa

neverandever said:


> Two items for me, but not really noteworthy - a tank top and a rose gold necklace - but something y'all might appreciate since I know Tom Ford sunnies get a lot of love around here:
> 
> View attachment 2836659
> 
> View attachment 2836660
> 
> 
> $199.97, but clearance tag means that if Clear the Rack comes along next Friday like it's rumored to (has that been announced officially yet?), you can call for these babies tomorrow and get a PA for 25% off ($50) when they arrive &#128522; Troy MI
> 
> I'm heading back tomorrow to pick up a pair of Missoni sunnies that are currently $39 and a buttery-soft Vince leather jacket (full-line transfer) that is currently $450 so I can be within 7 days for a PA...hope they are still there!! I want 'em, but not badly enough to pay full clearance price &#128514;



I don't think it's been officially announced, but I work there and it def starts 12/26.


----------



## silk7

I bought a clearance top today and am wondering if I could still get a PA considering Christmas is a holiday...wishful thinking lol


----------



## RackFanatic

neverandever said:


> Two items for me, but not really noteworthy - a tank top and a rose gold necklace - but something y'all might appreciate since I know Tom Ford sunnies get a lot of love around here:
> 
> View attachment 2836659
> 
> View attachment 2836660
> 
> 
> $199.97, but clearance tag means that if Clear the Rack comes along next Friday like it's rumored to (has that been announced officially yet?), you can call for these babies tomorrow and get a PA for 25% off ($50) when they arrive &#128522; Troy MI
> 
> I'm heading back tomorrow to pick up a pair of Missoni sunnies that are currently $39 and a buttery-soft Vince leather jacket (full-line transfer) that is currently $450 so I can be within 7 days for a PA...hope they are still there!! I want 'em, but not badly enough to pay full clearance price &#128514;




Great sunnies!  You're right, today is definitely the day to do red tag shopping. I've had my eye on a few things, too.


----------



## neverandever

RackFanatic said:


> Great sunnies!  You're right, today is definitely the day to do red tag shopping. I've had my eye on a few things, too.




I'm the worst person the first day of Clear the Rack...I generally have at least 4 PAs &#128514; People that don't are missing out!

Thank you for the confirmation, krissa &#128536;


----------



## anasa

Ahh I've had my eye on some clearance items so this upcoming Clear the Rack sale is exciting! Can anyone confirm the 7 day PA window though? I just went on live chat on the NR site and the rep said it needs to be within 5 days.


----------



## bakeacookie

My receipts say 7 days.


----------



## krissa

anasa said:


> Ahh I've had my eye on some clearance items so this upcoming Clear the Rack sale is exciting! Can anyone confirm the 7 day PA window though? I just went on live chat on the NR site and the rep said it needs to be within 5 days.



Site is diff from the store. Grab it and hope to get a pa 12/26


----------



## neverandever

Now that I've safely got it in my hands, I wanted to share my Vince leather jacket  It'll be $344 after the PA. Nordies stock images:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/vince-leather-scuba-jacket/3661155

I also picked up the Missoni sunnies, but they are kind of big on my face. The price is right ($38, $28.50 after PA), but I didn't realize that they slid around until I got home and really tried them on  I can probably just take them to Lenscrafters or whatever and have them tighten them, but ugh. And I'm not sure if they're Missoni or M Missoni...is one the diffusion line? I don't know that brand at all. Oh well.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

For those of you looking for Vince leather jackets - Culver City rack had one in XS in the clearance rack $429 I believe


----------



## Seng

Several designer shoes in various sizes at King of Prussia rack. Saw jimmy choo, Fendi, manolo, Valentino, and 1 lone kinda ugly Louboutin flat sandal.


----------



## neverandever

Had a couple returns to make and am going to be out of town after today so thought I'd run in. What a zoo! I just ran in and looked over the shoes really quickly. Glad I did!

I've been eyeing these on and off since July, but didn't want them for the NR anniversary price of $389 or even for the first NR cut of $200, but $148 less 25% on Friday=$111 I can totally do.


----------



## bakeacookie

neverandever said:


> Had a couple returns to make and am going to be out of town after today so thought I'd run in. What a zoo! I just ran in and looked over the shoes really quickly. Glad I did!
> 
> I've been eyeing these on and off since July, but didn't want them for the NR anniversary price of $389 or even for the first NR cut of $200, but $148 less 25% on Friday=$111 I can totally do.
> 
> View attachment 2838242
> 
> View attachment 2838243




Ooh those are cute! Great find. 


I'm avoiding the rack. I won't be able to be around to get any PAs.  So living vicariously through all your finds! Keep posting everyone! And happy holidays!


----------



## marcj

Seng said:


> Several designer shoes in various sizes at King of Prussia rack. Saw jimmy choo, Fendi, manolo, Valentino, and 1 lone kinda ugly Louboutin flat sandal.




Any rockstuds ?


----------



## Seng

marcj said:


> Any rockstuds ?




Sorry, no rockstuds. They did have the Sam Edelman replica rockstuds in black in a size 7. Maybe other sizes if anyone is interested.


----------



## gquinn

Scored a Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny today! After a PA it will be about $382.50


----------



## tastangan

gquinn said:


> View attachment 2838545
> 
> 
> Scored a Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny today! After a PA it will be about $382.50
> View attachment 2838546




Congrats!


----------



## krissa

gquinn said:


> View attachment 2838545
> 
> 
> Scored a Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny today! After a PA it will be about $382.50
> View attachment 2838546



Wow nice find!


----------



## neverandever

gquinn said:


> View attachment 2838545
> 
> 
> Scored a Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny today! After a PA it will be about $382.50
> View attachment 2838546




Congrats!!! So jealous &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## My3boyscde

gquinn said:


> View attachment 2838545
> 
> 
> Scored a Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny today! After a PA it will be about $382.50
> View attachment 2838546



Omg!! Congrats!


----------



## buyingpig

Found a Freya bra today. Will be $10 after PA. Also found a Herve Leger Jodie dress in blue for $260. Will be $195 after PA. Here's what the dress look like.


----------



## daisygrl

buyingpig said:


> Found a Freya bra today. Will be $10 after PA. Also found a Herve Leger Jodie dress in blue for $260. Will be $195 after PA. Here's what the dress look like.




Gorgeous dress! Make sure, it is authentic as there have been cases where NR unknowingly sold fakes. Otherwise, great deals.


----------



## klynneann

Ladies, you're killing it lately! Congrats to everyone on their awesome scores!


----------



## MissL

gquinn said:


> View attachment 2838545
> 
> 
> Scored a Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny today! After a PA it will be about $382.50
> View attachment 2838546



Congrats, so lucky!!


----------



## gquinn

Thank you all! It was a pretty a lucky find as I'd just walked through the doors and an SA had it over his shoulder along with a cart full of other clearance and back stock he was going to put back in the stockroom 




MissL said:


> Congrats, so lucky!!







My3boyscde said:


> Omg!! Congrats!







neverandever said:


> Congrats!!! So jealous &#128525;&#128525;







krissa said:


> Wow nice find!







tastangan said:


> Congrats!


----------



## gail13

Found a few pair of Frye boots:

Not sure about the white ones-in person they are cute and oh so comfy but I'm trying to visualize how to wear these?  Any ideas?  Are they too Elvis?

Boots are on clearance for $220 or so. I have them on hold for another 10 point day I'm using on Mon.


----------



## authenticplease

gquinn said:


> View attachment 2838545
> 
> 
> Scored a Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny today! After a PA it will be about $382.50
> View attachment 2838546



Whoa!  Great price on a gorgeous classic PS1!!


----------



## meljayg

gail13 said:


> Found a few pair of Frye boots:
> 
> Not sure about the white ones-in person they are cute and oh so comfy but I'm trying to visualize how to wear these?  Any ideas?  Are they too Elvis?
> 
> Boots are on clearance for $220 or so. I have them on hold for another 10 point day I'm using on Mon.


Which NR is this, if you please?


----------



## gail13

meljayg said:


> Which NR is this, if you please?



Topanga Canyon and I saw lots of Frye-looked like there were some in all sizes.  The pair of tall boots I posted was on clearance but most Frye were just discounted.


----------



## Lisa1999

Hey Everybody,

I'm back with more finds 

*Cole Haan Wallet *












*Longchamp Oxford*
















*Bcbgmaxazria
*


----------



## bakeacookie

Lisa1999 said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back with more finds
> 
> 
> 
> *Cole Haan Wallet *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Longchamp Oxford*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bcbgmaxazria
> 
> *




Love the oxfords!


----------



## gquinn

Another good day... found LK Bennett "Doris" booties for $0.01!!


----------



## Lawseenai

gquinn said:


> Another good day... found LK Bennett "Doris" booties for $0.01!!
> View attachment 2839438
> View attachment 2839440




Wow that's a great deal!!!


----------



## JNH14

gquinn said:


> Another good day... found LK Bennett "Doris" booties for $0.01!!
> View attachment 2839438
> View attachment 2839440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Those are gorgeous-lucky you!


----------



## kcarmona

Stella McCartney glasses - will be $53 after the PA


----------



## elevenxten

kcarmona said:


> Stella McCartney glasses - will be $53 after the PA
> 
> View attachment 2840101



Super chic! Nice find!


----------



## Superbaby

gail13 said:


> Found a few pair of Frye boots:
> 
> Not sure about the white ones-in person they are cute and oh so comfy but I'm trying to visualize how to wear these?  Any ideas?  Are they too Elvis?
> 
> Boots are on clearance for $220 or so. I have them on hold for another 10 point day I'm using on Mon.


I have the same frye boots (white studded deborah) but I paid $389 for it. That's a good score


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Found today. $216.96 before PA.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Upc


----------



## AnnaFreud

Not sure if this was already discussed but the SA at Metro Pointe NR told me this CTR event will last 9 days!! He also said PAs are only good for 7 days and no PAs on designer items. Those items must be bought during CTR to qualify for the 25% off.


----------



## gail13

Superbaby said:


> I have the same frye boots (white studded deborah) but I paid $389 for it. That's a good score



How do you wear them?


----------



## authenticplease

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Found today. $216.96 before PA.



Sweet find!!


----------



## buyingpig

AnnaFreud said:


> Not sure if this was already discussed but the SA at Metro Pointe NR told me this CTR event will last 9 days!! He also said PAs are only good for 7 days and no PAs on designer items. Those items must be bought during CTR to qualify for the 25% off.




Umm, how do they determine is something is "designer"? Is anyone else getting this policy?

The Bellevue one near Seattle said "no PA on designer bags" last time around. I was able to get PA nearby.


----------



## tastangan

buyingpig said:


> Umm, how do they determine is something is "designer"? Is anyone else getting this policy?
> 
> The Bellevue one near Seattle said "no PA on designer bags" last time around. I was able to get PA nearby.




I'm wondering about that too. What exactly is considered as designer?

I hope my store is letting me do PAs!


----------



## buyingpig

I wonder the designer thing is going to be the bigger trend. Maybe they will eventually disallow the 25% off all "designer items". Also, do w&r count as designer?


----------



## cres911

tastangan said:


> I'm wondering about that too. What exactly is considered as designer?
> 
> I hope my store is letting me do PAs!




We've all seen the "Designer" Shoe section at the Rack, but I always see "Designer" clearance items in the regular isles... Its gonna get good!!


----------



## buyingpig

cres911 said:


> We've all seen the "Designer" Shoe section at the Rack, but I always see "Designer" clearance items in the regular isles... Its gonna get good!!



Hehe, my store has cole haan, tory burch and coach in the designer section. Prada, jimmy choo at the clearence section mixed in with the TOMs. I hope it doesn't come down to some grey definition that if I run into someone nice, I get it. If I run into someone lazy, then everything is "designer".


----------



## buyingpig

Foe those of you who like philosophy shower gels, my stores have the holiday scents on clearence. I am normally not a big fan, but this time around I find sparkling cranberry, caramel apple, and snowman refreshing. They will be around $7.50 at ctr for the bigger bottle.


----------



## IStuckACello

Found a Vince paper leather jacket for my best friend's mom, $149! And a IRO sweater, special purchase $119


----------



## elevenxten

IStuckACello said:


> Found a Vince paper leather jacket for my best friend's mom, $149! And a IRO sweater, special purchase $119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840788
> View attachment 2840789
> View attachment 2840790
> View attachment 2840791



Love the iro sweater...may i ask if size 38 fit you? Is size 38 a size small or medium? Thank you!


----------



## IStuckACello

elevenxten said:


> Love the iro sweater...may i ask if size 38 fit you? Is size 38 a size small or medium? Thank you!




I think a 38 is supposed to be small, but I'm usually more of a medium-large. I tried 38 and 40, with the baggy sleeves the 38 was more flattering so I went with that. I tried on a leather jacket and needed a 42! So...depends on how you want it to fit I guess?


----------



## elevenxten

IStuckACello said:


> I think a 38 is supposed to be small, but I'm usually more of a medium-large. I tried 38 and 40, with the baggy sleeves the 38 was more flattering so I went with that. I tried on a leather jacket and needed a 42! So...depends on how you want it to fit I guess?



Thank you!!!!


----------



## anasa

Found this M Missoni dress for only $35.99 from $695!


----------



## My3boyscde

IStuckACello said:


> Found a Vince paper leather jacket for my best friend's mom, $149! And a IRO sweater, special purchase $119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840788
> View attachment 2840789
> View attachment 2840790
> View attachment 2840791



That Vince jacket is a steal! Great finds!


----------



## LoLaChoo

Hi! I was just wondering how you guys do searches with the sku. Clearly I can't figure out which numbers to type in. TIA!


----------



## AnnaFreud

LoLaChoo said:


> Hi! I was just wondering how you guys do searches with the sku. Clearly I can't figure out which numbers to type in. TIA!




Use the numbers right under the bar code.


----------



## LoLaChoo

I have to be really off because I keep typing the numbers in and it comes up at 0 finds. Thanks anyway!


----------



## neverandever

anasa said:


> Found this M Missoni dress for only $35.99 from $695!
> View attachment 2840804
> 
> View attachment 2840805




&#128565;&#128565;&#128565; What an amazing find! That dress is gorgeous!!!! Congratulations &#128516;


----------



## neverandever

buyingpig said:


> Hehe, my store has cole haan, tory burch and coach in the designer section. Prada, jimmy choo at the clearence section mixed in with the TOMs. I hope it doesn't come down to some grey definition that if I run into someone nice, I get it. If I run into someone lazy, then everything is "designer".




That's what would worry me about such a policy (nevermind the fact that it would be terrible!!) - unless there is a concrete list of designers, then it's all just a gray area. And are they going to count W&R? And certainly Cole Haan, Via Spiga, and all of the brands in their designer shoe section would have to count as well. Which would mean that basically only things like Aldo and Bobeau are eligible for PA &#128541;


----------



## silk7

I'm sure if they don't come up with a uniform list of designers to disclose to customers then you can dispute it if the SA gives you trouble. Policies should be honored from a corporate level or from a manager not a SA. Don't shy away from asking for a manager if this happens!!


----------



## lizz66

gquinn said:


> View attachment 2838545
> 
> 
> Scored a Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny today! After a PA it will be about $382.50
> View attachment 2838546




Faints!! Congrats!! Is that a generic UPC or is it specific.  What a steal!!


----------



## lizz66

To get a PA, do I need to have the item with me or can I just bring the receipt?  Will be on holiday in NYC so hoping that I don't have to have the item with the tag still

Thanks!!


----------



## gquinn

lizz66 said:


> To get a PA, do I need to have the item with me or can I just bring the receipt?  Will be on holiday in NYC so hoping that I don't have to have the item with the tag still
> 
> Thanks!!




From my experiences they require the item with receipt and tags attached. Some SAs will say no need but to be sure just bring the item(s).  

The last clear the racks i had to bring over 20 items back with me but I got about $400 back so I didn't mind


----------



## KensingtonUK

gquinn said:


> From my experiences they require the item with receipt and tags attached. Some SAs will say no need but to be sure just bring the item(s).
> 
> The last clear the racks i had to bring over 20 items back with me but I got about $400 back so I didn't mind




Oh wow!  So the items are actually supposed to still have the tags on them??  I will be wearing the jacket I would like a PA on so hopefully I will still be able to get one


----------



## buyingpig

KensingtonUK said:


> Oh wow!  So the items are actually supposed to still have the tags on them??  I will be wearing the jacket I would like a PA on so hopefully I will still be able to get one



All stores I called during last CTR said I need item with tags in fully returnable condition.  This is why I brought all the items with me   during Thanksgiving. You might get lucky with a nice SA though. Good luck!


----------



## buyingpig

silk7 said:


> I'm sure if they don't come up with a uniform list of designers to disclose to customers then you can dispute it if the SA gives you trouble. Policies should be honored from a corporate level or from a manager not a SA. Don't shy away from asking for a manager if this happens!!



My stores generally implement policy to the most strict exteme, including managers. So we will see how it goes.


----------



## AnnaFreud

LoLaChoo said:


> I have to be really off because I keep typing the numbers in and it comes up at 0 finds. Thanks anyway!




I think you're inputting the right numbers but the item is not available at any of the NR near you.


----------



## bakeacookie

KensingtonUK said:


> Oh wow!  So the items are actually supposed to still have the tags on them??  I will be wearing the jacket I would like a PA on so hopefully I will still be able to get one




When I did the PA, they basically returned the item then i repurchased it with the clear the rack discount.


----------



## StopHammertime

anasa said:


> found this m missoni dress for only $35.99 from $695!
> View attachment 2840804
> 
> View attachment 2840805




o.m.g want.


----------



## gquinn

anasa said:


> Found this M Missoni dress for only $35.99 from $695!
> View attachment 2840804
> 
> View attachment 2840805




Great deal!!


----------



## anasa

The quote feature isn't working, but thanks for the compliments on the dress! Still a little unsure about whether I'll keep it, but it was an exciting find for sure. &#128513;

Just came from the Market St. branch and left these beauties if anyone wants them. 













Another question about price adjustments - I ended up ordering the Rag & Bone moto boots through the search and send feature. The employee who rang me up said they'd be shipped by Friday at the earliest. How would I go about with the clear the rack PA, then?


----------



## Pippi_27

Hi guys! going to nordy is my stress reliever lately lol. Here are my great finds! 



Dvf-72$
Seebychloe-62$ 



Not sure if this a good deal? 



So addicted to espadrilles! 
Topshop-30& 
Loeffler Randall-58$ 

-from Lakewood mall/Metro pointe NR! Happy holiday!


----------



## tastangan

anasa said:


> The quote feature isn't working, but thanks for the compliments on the dress! Still a little unsure about whether I'll keep it, but it was an exciting find for sure. &#128513;
> 
> Just came from the Market St. branch and left these beauties if anyone wants them.
> View attachment 2840939
> 
> View attachment 2840940
> 
> View attachment 2840941
> 
> View attachment 2840944
> 
> View attachment 2840946
> 
> View attachment 2840948
> 
> 
> Another question about price adjustments - I ended up ordering the Rag & Bone moto boots through the search and send feature. The employee who rang me up said they'd be shipped by Friday at the earliest. How would I go about with the clear the rack PA, then?




Ask the store you ordered it from. They might be willing to do a price adjustment for you. Might help you to ask the same SA who helped you


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I super duper scored today- not 1 or 2 but 3 Burberry Cashmere scarves!  All refurbs for $129 also scored a Kate Spade iPad case for my mom for $34 (also refurb), Lanvin sweater for $299 also refurb.... 

I also found running shoes (Nuke for hubby for $28.  I'm a little bummed that a lot of the things I bought that need a PA are going to be presents, I'm holding on to the tags and hopefully they're nice, they were pretty nice about it last time and didn't need the items.


----------



## silk7

buyingpig said:


> My stores generally implement policy to the most strict exteme, including managers. So we will see how it goes.




I hope you don't get hassled about it. Good luck


----------



## silk7

gottaluvmybags said:


> I super duper scored today- not 1 or 2 but 3 Burberry Cashmere scarves!  All refurbs for $129 also scored a Kate Spade iPad case for my mom for $34 (also refurb), Lanvin sweater for $299 also refurb....
> 
> I also found running shoes (Nuke for hubby for $28.  I'm a little bummed that a lot of the things I bought that need a PA are going to be presents, I'm holding on to the tags and hopefully they're nice, they were pretty nice about it last time and didn't need the items.




Congrats on the finds! I always look out for Burberry scarves but only see the employees wearing them...guess they don't make them to the floor


----------



## gottaluvmybags

silk7 said:


> Congrats on the finds! I always look out for Burberry scarves but only see the employees wearing them...guess they don't make them to the floor




I got lucky, I was in my old hometown and they were hung up all the way in the back by housewares


----------



## buyingpig

bakeacookie said:


> When I did the PA, they basically returned the item then i repurchased it with the clear the rack discount.



Technically they can do this over the phone. Or they can do it with just the receipt. My store used to do return and rebuys on double/triple point days. They would take care of it over the phone.

I remember bringing in receipt and items the first time, and was specifically told I didn't need to bring in items. Gone are the good days T_T

Anyways, Happy Holidays guys! May you find many many great scores during CTR!


----------



## gquinn

lizz66 said:


> Faints!! Congrats!! Is that a generic UPC or is it specific.  What a steal!!




This is a specific UPC, and can be searched


----------



## LuxeDeb

I saw these last night before close at Dallas Park Lane. I have not seen them on the shelf before, might I have been returned from another location. Things usually sell before getting this many markdowns here! Left them on the shelf.

Red Valentino glitter oxfords $75. They run small. I am a 38.5 to 39. These 39s were tight (without socks). They have some glitter worn off towards the top seams.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I would have left these even if they FIT. Glitter shoes and bags are a straight mess to deal with. I won't leave out sequins either, especially if they do not give extra sequins. I bought black sequin uggs 2 years ago, never wore them and gave them to my daughter. To much to deal with.


----------



## buyingpig

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I would have left these even if they FIT. Glitter shoes and bags are a straight mess to deal with. I won't leave out sequins either, especially if they do not give extra sequins. I bought black sequin uggs 2 years ago, never wore them and gave them to my daughter. To much to deal with.



The shoes are cute. I probably would left them there as well. I am the same, cannot deal with glitters.


----------



## LuxeDeb

That is part of why I left them there, too. Although if they had been the Miu Miu glitter high heels that would have been a different story! I just got so excited. Something designer with 3 markdowns is almost unheard of here. This location is across from an upscale mall that has a Neiman Marcus, full line Nordstrom & lots of big designers shops...Gucci, Burberry, Versace, Valentino, etc. So people go across the street to The Rack & go "30% off retail....I have to buy it now!" lol


----------



## StopHammertime

LuxeDeb said:


> I saw these last night before close at Dallas Park Lane. I have not seen them on the shelf before, might I have been returned from another location. Things usually sell before getting this many markdowns here! Left them on the shelf.
> 
> Red Valentino glitter oxfords $75. They run small. I am a 38.5 to 39. These 39s were tight (without socks). They have some glitter worn off towards the top seams.
> View attachment 2841348
> View attachment 2841351
> 
> View attachment 2841352
> View attachment 2841354




Those little pink Kate Spade glitter flats in that 4th picture are what really caught my eye LOL. I have bought Kate Spade glitter shoes before and it's not loose glitter, there's a plastic film or something over top. Love them.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Bot a bunch of clearance items today. Was told no PA for Clear the rack.


----------



## gquinn

PrincessDarbe said:


> Bot a bunch of clearance items today. Was told no PA for Clear the rack.




Different regions have different policies as some of us discovered the last few CTR events. Check your email or printed receipt for details.


----------



## buyingpig

PrincessDarbe said:


> Bot a bunch of clearance items today. Was told no PA for Clear the rack.



Maybe try calling a different rack? That's what I did last time.


----------



## KensingtonUK

gquinn said:


> Different regions have different policies as some of us discovered the last few CTR events. Check your email or printed receipt for details.




Surprisingly, mine doesn't have anything on the receipt.  Hopefully the rack in NYC will be friendly and let me do it

Just to confirm, the clear the rack will be a couple days correct?


----------



## Shopmore

KensingtonUK said:


> Surprisingly, mine doesn't have anything on the receipt.  Hopefully the rack in NYC will be friendly and let me do it
> 
> Just to confirm, the clear the rack will be a couple days correct?



Clear the Rack starts tomorrow


----------



## klynneann

KensingtonUK said:


> Surprisingly, mine doesn't have anything on the receipt.  Hopefully the rack in NYC will be friendly and let me do it
> 
> Just to confirm, the clear the rack will be a couple days correct?



I think it's a whole week this time!


----------



## silk7

Just got this email


----------



## FabulousDiva

What is this penny app?  Could someone let me know how to look up barcodes for penny prices at NR?  Thanks.


----------



## missnicoleeee

There are a pair of hot pink YSL tributes(?) for $248 at the Colma Rack in the designer shoe section if anyone is interested. Didn't get a pic  I can put them on hold if anyone wants!


----------



## missnicoleeee

FabulousDiva said:


> What is this penny app?  Could someone let me know how to look up barcodes for penny prices at NR?  Thanks.



Hi! Download the rack stores app. Go to "search and send" tab and the scanner should pop up. Hope that helps!


----------



## soleilbrun

missnicoleeee said:


> There are a pair of hot pink YSL tributes(?) for $248 at the Colma Rack in the designer shoe section if anyone is interested. Didn't get a pic  I can put them on hold if anyone wants!



Hi, what size are they? Thanks


----------



## missnicoleeee

Delete


----------



## missnicoleeee

soleilbrun said:


> Hi, what size are they? Thanks



Size 8! Sorry


----------



## soleilbrun

missnicoleeee said:


> Size 8! Sorry



If you are still there could you hold them for me? TIA


----------



## soleilbrun

missnicoleeee said:


> Size 8! Sorry



I just called this one and they said they don't have any designer shoes but the woman seemed quite clueless. Is this the correct location? 

81 Colma Blvd (in 280 Metro Center), Colma, CA 94014, United States

TIA


----------



## missnicoleeee

Another size 6 hot pink YSL


----------



## missnicoleeee

soleilbrun said:


> I just called this one and they said they don't have any designer shoes but the woman seemed quite clueless. Is this the correct location?
> 
> 81 Colma Blvd (in 280 Metro Center), Colma, CA 94014, United States
> 
> TIA



Yes that's the store. And nevermind!!!! Found the mate!!!! Will put on hold for you. Will PM you the name it will be under


----------



## neverandever

Only had about a half hour to look (poor son is burned out from Xmas and was NOT up for shopping!), and unfortunately I didn't even get to touch the clothing rack. Got my PAs for my Rag and Bone moto boots and Vince leather jacket, and I picked up this girl:






$45 after PA. (Was an anniversary transfer, but only saw this one and not a ton...thinking it was a full-line return and not an anniversary item dump.) 

I have the mini one that I got for $25 as a refurb a few months ago, and now my wallet has its big sister:




I'm such a dork &#128514;


----------



## jello_1955

missnicoleeee said:


> Hi! Download the rack stores app. Go to "search and send" tab and the scanner should pop up. Hope that helps!




What's the app's name?  Is it just for iPhones?  Thank you


----------



## missnicoleeee

Found this pretty Dolce and Gabbana. Sz 38 

Retail $2395. On sale for $479


----------



## missnicoleeee

jello_1955 said:


> What's the app's name?  Is it just for iPhones?  Thank you



It's called rack store on iPhone. I'm not sure what it would be called on other devices but I'm assuming it would be the same?


----------



## FabulousDiva

Thank you for the app!


----------



## tiby321

missnicoleeee said:


> It's called rack store on iPhone. I'm not sure what it would be called on other devices but I'm assuming it would be the same?




Are the ysl shoes still available?


----------



## missnicoleeee

tiby321 said:


> Are the ysl shoes still available?



Hi! The sz 8 have been put on hold for someone. 

The size 6 were still on the shelf but I left already so am not sure if it's still there


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy shopping everyone!!  I found these goodies at the Lakewood rack.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Was able to get a price adjustment on my Fendi watch with no issues.. Yay! Didn't find anything to buy besides some body wash.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Was able to get a price adjustment on my Fendi watch with no issues.. Yay! Didn't find anything to buy besides some body wash.




Did they require that you had the item with price tag attached?

Thanks!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

KensingtonUK said:


> Did they require that you had the item with price tag attached?
> 
> Thanks!!


I had the item with tag so they did a return and then rang it up again.


----------



## gquinn

I had no problems getting a PA on over $2k worth of clearance that included mostly designer items (Proenza Schouler, Burberry, Tory Burch, Vince...)

I brought all items with receipts and tags attached too.


----------



## cres911

id say an easy 500+ peeps @ Metro Point NR... crazy lines


----------



## daisygrl

cres911 said:


> id say an easy 500+ peeps @ Metro Point NR... crazy lines




Yes. I was there in the morning. Didnt find anything, but surprisingly, they gave me PA on the item I bought 8! days ago! I posted the item: Burberry sneakers here at the time. So they came to be $58. I was thrilled.


----------



## Chrissy131

I will be returning this at framingham ma 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Saw this gucci size 39.5 for 190$ before 25% off


----------



## AnnaFreud

gquinn said:


> I had no problems getting a PA on over $2k worth of clearance that included mostly designer items (Proenza Schouler, Burberry, Tory Burch, Vince...)
> 
> I brought all items with receipts and tags attached too.




Wow!!!! Impressive.


----------



## buyingpig

Chrissy131 said:


> I will be returning this at framingham ma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2842991
> 
> 
> Saw this gucci size 39.5 for 190$ before 25% off
> 
> View attachment 2842992



Hello, what size/price is the lanvin?


----------



## AnnaFreud

The line of cars going into the Metro Pointe center was crazy. Went to NR in Huntington Beach instead to do my PA. Store felt empty of merchandise. Saw a pair of Rag and Bone booties in size 5 with a red tag but left them behind.


----------



## gquinn

AnnaFreud said:


> Wow!!!! Impressive.




Lol - I think a lot of the employees recognize me now because I shop so often!


----------



## Chrissy131

buyingpig said:


> Hello, what size/price is the lanvin?




It is worn and refur size 8.5 after discount 150$


----------



## buyingpig

Chrissy131 said:


> It is worn and refur size 8.5 after discount 150$



Ty for the response. Too big for me. Good price though!


----------



## silk7

Found these really cute leather sandals that rang up a penny&#128522;


----------



## koko100

silk7 said:


> Found these really cute leather sandals that rang up a penny&#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2843117
> View attachment 2843118




Do you know if there's other sizes? Pls share sku if possible! And location! Tia!


----------



## PattyM

Chrissy131 said:


> I will be returning this at framingham ma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2842991
> 
> 
> Saw this gucci size 39.5 for 190$ before 25% off
> 
> View attachment 2842992


 
Love the color and style of the Gucci heels! Wish I could find those here!


----------



## PattyM

I went to the one at Metro Point today and didn't find much in the way of killer deals on shoes.  I did find two Minkoff pouches not on clearance but at decent prices and one marc jacobs tablet case on clearance that ended up at $17 and change.  Still pleased and probably will go back again before the end of the event to see what other goodies I can find.


----------



## silk7

koko100 said:


> Do you know if there's other sizes? Pls share sku if possible! And location! Tia!




Unfortunately it was assorted and showed none left...sorry


----------



## AnnaFreud

PattyM said:


> I went to the one at Metro Point today and didn't find much in the way of killer deals on shoes.  I did find two Minkoff pouches not on clearance but at decent prices and one marc jacobs tablet case on clearance that ended up at $17 and change.  Still pleased and probably will go back again before the end of the event to see what other goodies I can find.




Can you post a pic of the MJ case? I'm looking for a case for my iPad mini. Thanks!


----------



## klynneann

The Manhassett NR was dead yesterday. Found a couple things though only came home with one in part due to a lack of luggage space. Stayed away from the shoes for the same reason. They had nothing in handbags.


----------



## neverandever

Went back again this AM despite a cranky toddler. He was a bear in the checkout line &#128563; BUUUUUT, I found this bag back on the rack as a return. Didn't want it at full price, but 25% off works:








Jimmy Choo Charlie tote. $697 after 25%. It's more gray than purple...




I keep trying to find the original retail (don't always trust the tags!) and am coming up with zilch. There are a ton of links for this bag in black leather, but not in this print! It's like a snakeskin velvet. It's an excessive amount to pay for a velvet bag but I just adore it. Does anyone know anything about it? (The ID this Jimmy Choo thread is unfortunately dead.)

Also saw this Loeffler Randall Work tote - canvas and black leather:






Studs are a bit worn in the back but still looks great.


----------



## MP1212

missnicoleeee said:


> Hi! The sz 8 have been put on hold for someone.
> 
> The size 6 were still on the shelf but I left already so am not sure if it's still there


Ahh would die for a pair of YSL tribute toos!! If anyone sees another pair of 37.5/38 please PM me !!


----------



## sneezz

klynneann said:


> The Manhassett NR was dead yesterday. Found a couple things though only came home with one in part due to a lack of luggage space. Stayed away from the shoes for the same reason. They had nothing in handbags.



I find this location's clearance section pretty abysmal so I opt to go to the Westbury one.


----------



## klynneann

sneezz said:


> I find this location's clearance section pretty abysmal so I opt to go to the Westbury one.



Good to know.  I'm only out here visiting my mom a couple times a year, so I don't really know which one is better.  We happened to be in Manhassett so we stopped, but I would normally go to the Westbury one too.  Glad that's usually the better one to go to.


----------



## sneezz

klynneann said:


> Good to know.  I'm only out here visiting my mom a couple times a year, so I don't really know which one is better.  We happened to be in Manhassett so we stopped, but I would normally go to the Westbury one too.  Glad that's usually the better one to go to.



Yep Westbury seems to get more items weekly, according to my Rack Stores app. Also Huntington seems to get a lot too. I have yet to check that store out since it's farther East.


----------



## neverandever

Few more small goodies:

Burberry belt, W&R, $82 after CTR:




Halogen leather jacket, $89 after CTR:






(Not sure if I'm 100% on it since its chocolate brown, but a girl really doesn't need a billion black coats I guess &#128540

A t-shirt that I'll use for PJs probably...kind of hard to pass up a shirt for $1.50 no matter how dorky it is:






Ton of socks went on clearance, too, so I couldn't pass those up either. Ended up with like 13 pairs for $8.

Thanks for letting me flood the boards with my finds &#128514;


----------



## klynneann

sneezz said:


> Yep Westbury seems to get more items weekly, according to my Rack Stores app. Also Huntington seems to get a lot too. I have yet to check that store out since it's farther East.



To far out for me too.


----------



## ag681

Chrissy131 said:


> It is worn and refur size 8.5 after discount 150$


OMG I was looking for a pair of lanvins and they are my size! Do you know the sku? TIA!


----------



## purseaholic90

Best find yesterday was this Alice & Olivia Blue Paradise leather jacket! Orig $898 and got it for $59.95!!


----------



## lookieloo

Got this DVF skirt for $15 before tax.


----------



## krissa

Ton of socks went on clearance, too, so I couldn't pass those up either. Ended up with like 13 pairs for $8.

Thanks for letting me flood the boards with my finds &#128514;[/QUOTE]

Glad I'm not the only one who got socks. Tried the kate spade cozy socks since they were only $2.97 and they're super comfortable. Went back and grabbed the rest lol.


----------



## buyingpig

purseaholic90 said:


> Best find yesterday was this Alice & Olivia Blue Paradise leather jacket! Orig $898 and got it for $59.95!!



That's so cute!


----------



## vesperholly

lookieloo said:


> Got this DVF skirt for $15 before tax.



Gorgeous!! I can't wait until the planned NR finally opens in my town


----------



## Tarhls

lookieloo said:


> Got this DVF skirt for $15 before tax.




Love the skirt and the price is amazing!


----------



## neverandever

lookieloo said:


> Got this DVF skirt for $15 before tax.




What a steal!!! I love it &#128525;

It seems like a lot of good stuff from full-line is going on mega-clearance straight off the bat for this CTR. I was going to sit out today but think I'll pop in one more time...


----------



## authenticplease

purseaholic90 said:


> Best find yesterday was this Alice & Olivia Blue Paradise leather jacket! Orig $898 and got it for $59.95!!







lookieloo said:


> Got this DVF skirt for $15 before tax.




Nice Finds!!


----------



## ag681

My Clear the Racks find of the year  Chloe Marcie hobo in nut!!


----------



## ag681

Found these during Clear the Racks too!! Phillip Lim sunglasses and Frye sandals! I usually don't like t-strap sandals but they make my feet look skinny  Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## My3boyscde

ag681 said:


> My Clear the Racks find of the year  Chloe Marcie hobo in nut!!



Wow!  Congratulations!


----------



## ag681

My3boyscde said:


> Wow!  Congratulations!


Thank you!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

ag681 said:


> My Clear the Racks find of the year  Chloe Marcie hobo in nut!!


I'm jealous lol. Great find!


----------



## lookieloo

vesperholly said:


> Gorgeous!! I can't wait until the planned NR finally opens in my town





Tarhls said:


> Love the skirt and the price is amazing!





neverandever said:


> What a steal!!! I love it &#128525;
> 
> It seems like a lot of good stuff from full-line is going on mega-clearance straight off the bat for this CTR. I was going to sit out today but think I'll pop in one more time...





authenticplease said:


> Nice Finds!!



Thanks! It was a nice surprise. 




ag681 said:


> My Clear the Racks find of the year  Chloe Marcie hobo in nut!!



Woohoo!! Great find!


----------



## authenticplease

ag681 said:


> My Clear the Racks find of the year  Chloe Marcie hobo in nut!!




What a sweet find


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Had a great day today! My store had multiple clearance racks scattered throughout the store. Had to work for it.


----------



## ag681

authenticplease said:


> What a sweet find





lookieloo said:


> Thanks! It was a nice surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!! Great find!





Colaluvstrvl said:


> I'm jealous lol. Great find!



Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

PrincessDarbe said:


> Had a great day today! My store had multiple clearance racks scattered throughout the store. Had to work for it.




Nice haul


----------



## Le0pard

PrincessDarbe said:


> Had a great day today! My store had multiple clearance racks scattered throughout the store. Had to work for it.


Great finds! Could I please get a close up of the Burberry skus and the striped Vince sku??? Thank you!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Burberry shirt


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Burberry polo


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Vince grey cashmere


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Vince linen stripe


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Vince silk blouse


----------



## Le0pard

PrincessDarbe said:


> Burberry shirt




Thank you so much!


----------



## rea11yb0red

Bought this wool and leather sleeve Vince jacket for $150 this past weekend.  Still thinking about it but leaning towards yes.


----------



## GG12345

rea11yb0red said:


> Bought this wool and leather sleeve Vince jacket for $150 this past weekend.  Still thinking about it but leaning towards yes.
> 
> View attachment 2846370




YESSSSS, I love it!!!! Please share the UPC number!!


----------



## Seng

My clear the rack finds. Jimmy Choo pumps came out to $225 (orig $1250) and burberry pumps were $110 (orig $595). Also got some fun Toms!




Strangely enough, neither had worn and refinished tags! I'm assuming they were Nordstrom returns!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Found these calf hair bracelets and "junk" bracelet for 4.48 each. The gold bangle with gray leather was 2.00. Did not have time to really look around today, son had an orthodontist appt.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Seng said:


> View attachment 2846935
> 
> My clear the rack finds. Jimmy Choo pumps came out to $225 (orig $1250) and burberry pumps were $110 (orig $595). Also got some fun Toms!
> View attachment 2846938
> 
> View attachment 2846939
> 
> Strangely enough, neither had worn and refinished tags! I'm assuming they were Nordstrom returns!


Love the Choo!


----------



## bella601

neverandever said:


> Few more small goodies:
> 
> Burberry belt, W&R, $82 after CTR:
> 
> View attachment 2843907
> 
> 
> Halogen leather jacket, $89 after CTR:
> 
> View attachment 2843909
> 
> View attachment 2843910
> 
> 
> (Not sure if I'm 100% on it since its chocolate brown, but a girl really doesn't need a billion black coats I guess &#128540
> 
> A t-shirt that I'll use for PJs probably...kind of hard to pass up a shirt for $1.50 no matter how dorky it is:
> 
> View attachment 2843911
> 
> View attachment 2843912
> 
> 
> Ton of socks went on clearance, too, so I couldn't pass those up either. Ended up with like 13 pairs for $8.
> 
> Thanks for letting me flood the boards with my finds &#128514;




Awesome deals!


----------



## bella601

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I found Bauble Bar's Spiked Lily Necklace at Nordstrom Rack for $14.97. I had a Rack scratch off coupon for $10 off $75 so I grabbed a cute $60 dress and essentially got this $44 necklace for under $5! Plus - the Andrew Mark leather moto jacket was $50 last year at the Rack - I got it at the end of season




Pretty!


----------



## bella601

Lisa1999 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a Marc by Marc Jacobs wallet (refurbished?) and Sam Edelman shoes (Valentino inspired? ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wallet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shoes:*




Awesome deal!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I too, love the CHOO!!


----------



## chizan8384

I found this one




For 44.95 (original 165) worn and refurbished 




For 91.46 (original 495)

&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## ValentineNicole

chizan8384 said:


> I found this one
> 
> View attachment 2847000
> 
> 
> For 44.95 (original 165) worn and refurbished
> 
> View attachment 2847001
> 
> 
> For 91.46 (original 495)
> 
> &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;



Omg those loafers!!!!!!


----------



## rea11yb0red

GG12345 said:


> YESSSSS, I love it!!!! Please share the UPC number!!




Here's the upc. There were quite a few at the racks in my area.


----------



## ilovejae

nordstrom rack laguna hills has chloe alice bag from $21XX to $899.


----------



## Tarhls

chizan8384 said:


> I found this one
> 
> View attachment 2847000
> 
> 
> For 44.95 (original 165) worn and refurbished
> 
> View attachment 2847001
> 
> 
> For 91.46 (original 495)
> 
> &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;




Oh the silver Saint Laurents are fab!


----------



## Sparksw10

2dye4 said:


> Got this Alexander Wang Diego purse for $245.
> View attachment 2830757
> 
> View attachment 2830758
> 
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexander-wang-diego-rosegold-leather-bucket-bag/3459623




Great find!! Ive been wanting this exact bag for a long time now!! Lucky!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Expected more traffic on this thread given how long CTR event is this time. Has anyone looked online? I found some nice things through the Hautelook app (eg, ella moss silk dress for $36, splendid maxi dress for $16, Michael Kors watch for $83).


----------



## klynneann

AnnaFreud said:


> Expected more traffic on this thread given how long CTR event is this time. Has anyone looked online? I found some nice things through the Hautelook app (eg, ella moss silk dress for $36, splendid maxi dress for $16, Michael Kors watch for $83).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847603
> View attachment 2847604
> View attachment 2847605


 
Ugh, I just haven't been able to get to a store!  Thanks for the reminder about checking online though.


----------



## aatang

chizan8384 said:


> I found this one
> 
> View attachment 2847000
> 
> 
> For 44.95 (original 165) worn and refurbished
> 
> View attachment 2847001
> 
> 
> For 91.46 (original 495)
> 
> &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


 


WOW!!!! Awesome finds!!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

klynneann said:


> Ugh, I just haven't been able to get to a store!  Thanks for the reminder about checking online though.




I've only been once myself!! Waiting for after the New Years then hitting it up before CTR ends.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

OMG dying this bag is really gonna be mine!



In no other universe can I afford a YSL bag. 

I need to see if it will clean up well. The leather looks good couple of spots but the inside needs cleaning.


----------



## littlemisscoco

sunnysideup8283 said:


> OMG dying this bag is really gonna be mine!
> View attachment 2847647
> 
> 
> In no other universe can I afford a YSL bag.
> 
> I need to see if it will clean up well. The leather looks good couple of spots but the inside needs cleaning.




OMG so jealous! Congrats on your find!


----------



## AnnaFreud

sunnysideup8283 said:


> OMG dying this bag is really gonna be mine!
> View attachment 2847647
> 
> 
> In no other universe can I afford a YSL bag.
> 
> I need to see if it will clean up well. The leather looks good couple of spots but the inside needs cleaning.




Wow!! Congrats. What a great find. Can't believe it's just hanging there with the nylon MbMJ. Haha.


----------



## LuxeDeb

sunnysideup8283 said:


> OMG dying this bag is really gonna be mine!
> View attachment 2847647
> 
> 
> In no other universe can I afford a YSL bag.
> 
> I need to see if it will clean up well. The leather looks good couple of spots but the inside needs cleaning.


 
Congrats! That is an awesome find! My racks have not gotten any designer worn/refurb bags in months. I keep checking though.



chizan8384 said:


> I found this one
> 
> View attachment 2847000
> 
> 
> For 44.95 (original 165) worn and refurbished
> 
> View attachment 2847001
> 
> 
> For 91.46 (original 495)
> 
> &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;


 
Love the Saint Laurent slip-ons! So cute!



Seng said:


> View attachment 2846935
> 
> My clear the rack finds. Jimmy Choo pumps came out to $225 (orig $1250) and burberry pumps were $110 (orig $595). Also got some fun Toms!
> View attachment 2846938
> 
> View attachment 2846939
> 
> Strangely enough, neither had worn and refinished tags! I'm assuming they were Nordstrom returns!


 
Love the Choos & the Burberrys! And you got the boxes, too...very nice!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

sunnysideup8283 said:


> OMG dying this bag is really gonna be mine!
> View attachment 2847647
> 
> 
> In no other universe can I afford a YSL bag.
> 
> I need to see if it will clean up well. The leather looks good couple of spots but the inside needs cleaning.


Congrats!! It's gorgeous


----------



## rea11yb0red

Congrats on the YSL!!!  It's gorgeous. &#128571;&#128571;&#128571;


----------



## authenticplease

sunnysideup8283 said:


> OMG dying this bag is really gonna be mine!
> View attachment 2847647
> 
> 
> In no other universe can I afford a YSL bag.
> 
> I need to see if it will clean up well. The leather looks good couple of spots but the inside needs cleaning.





I'm doing the happy dance for you over here.....so excited!!


----------



## klynneann

sunnysideup8283 said:


> OMG dying this bag is really gonna be mine!
> View attachment 2847647
> 
> 
> In no other universe can I afford a YSL bag.
> 
> I need to see if it will clean up well. The leather looks good couple of spots but the inside needs cleaning.



Wow, that's awesome!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I got these Burberry calf hair t-straps for $101, + YSL, Missoni & Fendi sunglasses about $30 a pair, + a NIB philosophy set with 3 full size products for $33 after CTR.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

sunnysideup8283 said:


> OMG dying this bag is really gonna be mine!
> View attachment 2847647
> 
> 
> In no other universe can I afford a YSL bag.
> 
> I need to see if it will clean up well. The leather looks good couple of spots but the inside needs cleaning.



Congratulations!  Hopefully the first of many.


----------



## ilovejae

LuxeDeb said:


> I got these Burberry calf hair t-straps for $101, + YSL, Missoni & Fendi sunglasses about $30 a pair, + a NIB philosophy set with 3 full size products for $33 after CTR.
> View attachment 2847893
> 
> View attachment 2847894
> 
> View attachment 2847895
> 
> View attachment 2847896
> 
> View attachment 2847898
> 
> View attachment 2847899



this burberry shoes looks beautiful on you!


----------



## RTA

LuxeDeb said:


> I got these Burberry calf hair t-straps for $101, + YSL, Missoni & Fendi sunglasses about $30 a pair, + a NIB philosophy set with 3 full size products for $33 after CTR.
> View attachment 2847893
> 
> View attachment 2847894
> 
> View attachment 2847895
> 
> View attachment 2847896
> 
> View attachment 2847898
> 
> View attachment 2847899



Wow!  Those shoes are amazing!  Great finds all the way around.


----------



## neverandever

Quick find:





(This bad boy had tags all over it, lowest price is in the back up there, $89 less 25%...here is the front showing style info):



Y'all, I ALMOST got this because it is so unique and such a fantastic price for a designer item...but I just can't rock it like it should be rocked! Might have been okay with tailoring but it's meant for someone else to enjoy &#128540;


----------



## roy40

rea11yb0red said:


> Bought this wool and leather sleeve Vince jacket for $150 this past weekend.  Still thinking about it but leaning towards yes.
> 
> View attachment 2846370




That deal can't be beat! If it fits, definitely keep it! Woohoo!


----------



## neverandever

Had some giftcards to use - thankfully I found some fantastic stuff to use it on!






Theory jacket with leather sleeves. Fits AMAZINGLY, and so so cute. Full-line transfer. $172 after discount, $695 originally. The model does it more justice than my bed does...









Splendid colorblock stripe sweater. Don't think it's full-line, but a sweater for $18 is a steal.







Tory Burch Iberia sweater, W&R. Came with original tags and extra buttons. A bit big on me but so soft!






Free People button-up. This actually rang up $14.70, so less 25% was $11. Was hoping it would go lower but it's still a great price.






I actually bought and returned this anniversary sale Halogen jacket back in October, but they've slowly been getting more and it's been getting cheaper. It was $115 when I got it originally, and was $54 today. I got it in a size bigger and it's actually more flattering - go figure!

Thanks for letting me share &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## gottaluvmybags

neverandever said:


> Quick find:
> 
> View attachment 2848419
> 
> View attachment 2848420
> 
> (This bad boy had tags all over it, lowest price is in the back up there, $89 less 25%...here is the front showing style info):
> View attachment 2848421
> 
> 
> Y'all, I ALMOST got this because it is so unique and such a fantastic price for a designer item...but I just can't rock it like it should be rocked! Might have been okay with tailoring but it's meant for someone else to enjoy &#128540;
> 
> View attachment 2848422




Was this in LA?  I remember seeing it either in BevCon or Culver City and thought it would be hard to pull off


----------



## neverandever

gottaluvmybags said:


> Was this in LA?  I remember seeing it either in BevCon or Culver City and thought it would be hard to pull off




Nope, it was in Michigan. It looks like it can be, but someone who is edgy wouldn't have any trouble I think.


----------



## rea11yb0red

neverandever said:


> Had some giftcards to use - thankfully I found some fantastic stuff to use it on!
> 
> View attachment 2848482
> 
> View attachment 2848483
> 
> 
> Theory jacket with leather sleeves. Fits AMAZINGLY, and so so cute. Full-line transfer. $172 after discount, $695 originally. The model does it more justice than my bed does...
> 
> View attachment 2848485
> 
> 
> View attachment 2848486
> 
> View attachment 2848487
> 
> 
> Splendid colorblock stripe sweater. Don't think it's full-line, but a sweater for $18 is a steal.
> 
> View attachment 2848492
> 
> View attachment 2848493
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Iberia sweater, W&R. Came with original tags and extra buttons. A bit big on me but so soft!
> 
> View attachment 2848509
> 
> View attachment 2848510
> 
> 
> Free People button-up. This actually rang up $14.70, so less 25% was $11. Was hoping it would go lower but it's still a great price.
> 
> View attachment 2848512
> 
> View attachment 2848513
> 
> 
> I actually bought and returned this anniversary sale Halogen jacket back in October, but they've slowly been getting more and it's been getting cheaper. It was $115 when I got it originally, and was $54 today. I got it in a size bigger and it's actually more flattering - go figure!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share &#10084;&#65039;




Love seeing all your finds!  The Theory is beautiful!


----------



## My3boyscde

No designer finds for me today but I was pretty pleased when I scored a pair of Asics Kayano 20 for $45.


----------



## islandchick

Got these awesome Cole Haan boots for $43.00. They were marked at almost double but they rang up for $43.00 after the 25% off!


----------



## horse17

eileen fisher grey cape..with sleeves, zip up turtleneck...I love it..Im not a big cape person but this one had sleeves wich is easy to wear....$200...I have worn it with a fur scarf...looks great...

Nord rack....I usually do not find many things i like here, but this was a keeper...


----------



## Mininana

My3boyscde said:


> No designer finds for me today but I was pretty pleased when I scored a pair of Asics Kayano 20 for $45.




Can you share the code please?


----------



## My3boyscde

Mininana said:


> Can you share the code please?



Sure! Here you go!


----------



## My3boyscde

Ugh...sorry for the upside down pic


----------



## pinkfeet

My3boyscde said:


> No designer finds for me today but I was pretty pleased when I scored a pair of Asics Kayano 20 for $45.




A few weeks ago I saw someone purchasing the kayano 15 or 14. They looked pretty bad. 

Another warning to know what you are buying.  Those shoes were 6? Years old. Trainers do break down even if not worn.


----------



## Mininana

My3boyscde said:


> Sure! Here you go!




Thank you!!


----------



## viba424

Joie gray suede pants, were $950, got for $44
Armani navy skirt $48
NYDJ jeans $22
Vince black linen pants $24
Halogen rose sweatshirt $12
Caslon white shirt $15


----------



## sacko

just went to Nordstrock Rack and found this! Marc Jacobs Spring/Summer 2013 Isobel red striped clutch for about $140 after the 25% off. Do you guys think this is a great deal? i am also a guy do you think i can pull it off?


----------



## neverandever

sacko said:


> just went to Nordstrock Rack and found this! Marc Jacobs Spring/Summer 2013 Isobel red striped clutch for about $140 after the 25% off. Do you guys think this is a great deal? i am also a guy do you think i can pull it off?




That is such a fantastic deal!!! I love it &#128525;


----------



## authenticplease

sacko said:


> just went to Nordstrock Rack and found this! Marc Jacobs Spring/Summer 2013 Isobel red striped clutch for about $140 after the 25% off. Do you guys think this is a great deal? i am also a guy do you think i can pull it off?




I love it.....attitude is everything though!  How do you feel about carrying it?!


----------



## pinkny

sacko said:


> just went to Nordstrock Rack and found this! Marc Jacobs Spring/Summer 2013 Isobel red striped clutch for about $140 after the 25% off. Do you guys think this is a great deal? i am also a guy do you think i can pull it off?




It's a steal. If you don't want it, I'll buy it!!


----------



## vt2159

sacko said:


> just went to Nordstrock Rack and found this! Marc Jacobs Spring/Summer 2013 Isobel red striped clutch for about $140 after the 25% off. Do you guys think this is a great deal? i am also a guy do you think i can pull it off?


Love! I have seen the clutch before at the Rack, and I had wanted to get it at a cheaper price. It's a great deal so definitely a keeper.


----------



## sacko

authenticplease said:


> I love it.....attitude is everything though!  How do you feel about carrying it?!



Thanks! I  really like it and have been looking for something sort of different. i havent took it out yet, but hopefully soon!


----------



## sacko

pinkny said:


> It's a steal. If you don't want it, I'll buy it!!



lol Thnks! i was talking to a SA and they have one in black in Chicago. their number 312-377-5500, store #274, UPC number: 883936285808. hopefully this helps, they should also be the same price if you order before the 4th


----------



## sacko

vt2159 said:


> Love! I have seen the clutch before at the Rack, and I had wanted to get it at a cheaper price. It's a great deal so definitely a keeper.



thanks!! i believe they have some more in different store, they have a black one available in chicago i believe


----------



## carolly88

Had a couple awesome finds at CTR tonight! First, I got these Tibi Red Boots for...$0.01!! I also got a cute Cynthia Steffe dress for $22 after the 25% off.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

sacko said:


> just went to Nordstrock Rack and found this! Marc Jacobs Spring/Summer 2013 Isobel red striped clutch for about $140 after the 25% off. Do you guys think this is a great deal? i am also a guy do you think i can pull it off?


You can definitely rock it. It's a really good deal and super cute.


----------



## sacko

Colaluvstrvl said:


> You can definitely rock it. It's a really good deal and super cute.



thanks!!


----------



## klynneann

carolly88 said:


> Had a couple awesome finds at CTR tonight! First, I got these Tibi Red Boots for...$0.01!! I also got a cute Cynthia Steffe dress for $22 after the 25% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849618
> View attachment 2849619
> View attachment 2849620
> View attachment 2849621



Wow, nice - congrats!


----------



## klynneann

sacko said:


> just went to Nordstrock Rack and found this! Marc Jacobs Spring/Summer 2013 Isobel red striped clutch for about $140 after the 25% off. Do you guys think this is a great deal? i am also a guy do you think i can pull it off?



That's an awesome deal!!  I think it's great!


----------



## soozieQ

silk7 said:


> Found these really cute leather sandals that rang up a penny&#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2843117
> View attachment 2843118



Hi what's the upc/sku number if you don't mind me asking? TIA


----------



## sacko

soozieQ said:


> Hi what's the upc/sku number if you don't mind me asking? TIA


its actually posted on the receipt on the picture they provided


----------



## sneezz

AnnaFreud said:


> Expected more traffic on this thread given how long CTR event is this time. Has anyone looked online? I found some nice things through the Hautelook app (eg, ella moss silk dress for $36, splendid maxi dress for $16, Michael Kors watch for $83).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847603
> View attachment 2847604
> View attachment 2847605



Yes I have! Placed 4 orders in fact. 4!!!! Ugh DH is gonna kill me. >_<

Nice scores btw!


----------



## bella601

sunnysideup8283 said:


> OMG dying this bag is really gonna be mine!
> View attachment 2847647
> 
> 
> In no other universe can I afford a YSL bag.
> 
> I need to see if it will clean up well. The leather looks good couple of spots but the inside needs cleaning.




Beautiful bag!! Enjoy


----------



## GG12345

rea11yb0red said:


> Here's the upc. There were quite a few at the racks in my area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847036




Thanks!


----------



## neverandever

A few spotted items...





Sergio Rossi pumps, $85 before CTR. For great but so bright...






KS Cobble Hill Little Murphy. Sorry for the blurry SKU but it is unsearchable :/






Cute Joie silk top. Actually rang up $25 before CTR. Stain, though, and it's silk...have to try luck at the dry cleaners. 










Rebecca Minkoff wrislet. So cute!






Think these were mis-priced - kind of flashy but what a deal! Not designer or anything but maybe good wedding shoes if anyone I know gets married


----------



## LuxeDeb

neverandever said:


> A few spotted items...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850126
> 
> 
> Sergio Rossi pumps, $85 before CTR. For great but so bright...
> 
> View attachment 2850127
> 
> View attachment 2850128
> 
> 
> KS Cobble Hill Little Murphy. Sorry for the blurry SKU but it is unsearchable :/
> 
> View attachment 2850129
> 
> View attachment 2850130
> 
> 
> Cute Joie silk top. Actually rang up $25 before CTR. Stain, though, and it's silk...have to try luck at the dry cleaners.
> View attachment 2850132
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850133
> 
> View attachment 2850138
> 
> View attachment 2850137
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff wrislet. So cute!
> 
> View attachment 2850139
> 
> View attachment 2850141
> 
> 
> Think these were mis-priced - kind of flashy but what a deal! Not designer or anything but maybe good wedding shoes if anyone I know gets married


 
Do you remember what size those Sergio Rossi pumps were? Did you buy them? They are gorgeous!


----------



## krissa

I was debating the blue Joie top myself! If it's still there tomorrow maybe I'll grab it.


----------



## neverandever

LuxeDeb said:


> Do you remember what size those Sergio Rossi pumps were? Did you buy them? They are gorgeous!




Size 37.5. I did, but I'm still trying to see if I have outfits they will work with &#128521;


----------



## neverandever

krissa said:


> I was debating the blue Joie top myself! If it's still there tomorrow maybe I'll grab it.




It's such a cute top at a great price, especially for a full-line item! I just worry about the stain and its ability to come off &#128534;


----------



## neverandever

Two more quick finds...






Vince sweater. I don't know about your stores but mine NEVER gets XXS. However, upon further googling it looks like an outlet-only sweater, which means it's getting returned.  I liked it, too, but I refuse to pay $100 for an outlet sweater.






Tracy Reese cardigan, ~$15 after CTR.


----------



## LuxeDeb

neverandever said:


> Size 37.5. I did, but I'm still trying to see if I have outfits they will work with &#128521;



They are fabulous!  And price is just incredible. Too small for me. You will probably want to wear them with solid dresses & skirts. Prints can be very hard to match up with a color like this. This pop of color with a solid dress is going to be gorgeous! Lucky girl


----------



## sacko

Forgot to post this, but also found a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Ascher bag in Genuine Watersnake!!! it is a Return or refurbish item and got it for about $58 after the CTR sale.


----------



## BiloxiBlu

Sorry if this is a totally dumb question-- after a long hiatus birthing babies and being frugal, I am back to shop!  But now I am in a city with an NR!  How do you all utilize the UPC codes?  Also is there some place that tracks these penny finds? I've been googling like mad, but maybe I am old and my google skills are poor now.  Thanks!!!


----------



## rea11yb0red

sacko said:


> Forgot to post this, but also found a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Ascher bag in Genuine Watersnake!!! it is a Return or refurbish item and got it for about $58 after the CTR sale.




Wow great find!  Love it.


----------



## krissa

neverandever said:


> Two more quick finds...
> 
> View attachment 2850178
> 
> View attachment 2850179
> 
> 
> Vince sweater. I don't know about your stores but mine NEVER gets XXS. However, upon further googling it looks like an outlet-only sweater, which means it's getting returned.  I liked it, too, but I refuse to pay $100 for an outlet sweater.
> 
> It has nordstrom tags though. Are you sure it's outlet only??


----------



## krissa

sacko said:


> Forgot to post this, but also found a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Ascher bag in Genuine Watersnake!!! it is a Return or refurbish item and got it for about $58 after the CTR sale.



Beautiful!


----------



## klynneann

sacko said:


> Forgot to post this, but also found a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Ascher bag in Genuine Watersnake!!! it is a Return or refurbish item and got it for about $58 after the CTR sale.



Wow, that's fantastic! What a steal!


----------



## neverandever

krissa said:


> neverandever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two more quick finds...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850178
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince sweater. I don't know about your stores but mine NEVER gets XXS. However, upon further googling it looks like an outlet-only sweater, which means it's getting returned.  I liked it, too, but I refuse to pay $100 for an outlet sweater.
> 
> 
> 
> It has nordstrom tags though. Are you sure it's outlet only??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you google the style numbers, it comes up on NR.com and a few random outlet sites. A Google of the name of the item comes up with a similar sweater in another color (blue stripes only), no indication the one with the black stripes I bought was ever sold at Nordstrom.
> 
> There's a chance that it was & just not sold online, but considering NR.com got it en masse I feel like it's most likely an outlet-quality sweater. Unless I see obvious markers of a full-line item I'm skeptical.
Click to expand...


----------



## neverandever

sacko said:


> Forgot to post this, but also found a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Ascher bag in Genuine Watersnake!!! it is a Return or refurbish item and got it for about $58 after the CTR sale.




This is gorgeous!! What a steal &#128525;


----------



## mspiggie

sacko said:


> just went to Nordstrock Rack and found this! Marc Jacobs Spring/Summer 2013 Isobel red striped clutch for about $140 after the 25% off. Do you guys think this is a great deal? i am also a guy do you think i can pull it off?



Love that bag! Awesome find.


----------



## intricateee

Made a trip down to Chicago just so I could go to Nordstrom Rack! After seeing what all you ladies have found, I had dreams of finding amazing deals myself.. I could spend days in there&#8230;sadly we do not have Nordstrom Rack in Canada 

With the limited time I had, I managed to find a Soia & Kyo trench coat with leather sleeves for $131 + 25% off!







Also bought a pair of Sam Edelman Ellie for $44 + 25% off! They were about half size too big but I really wanted them..






Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## neverandever

intricateee said:


> Made a trip down to Chicago just so I could go to Nordstrom Rack! After seeing what all you ladies have found, I had dreams of finding amazing deals myself.. I could spend days in theresadly we do not have Nordstrom Rack in Canada
> 
> With the limited time I had, I managed to find a Soia & Kyo trench coat with leather sleeves for $131 + 25% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bought a pair of Sam Edelman Ellie for $44 + 25% off! They were about half size too big but I really wanted them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Those heels are TDF!! So sexy &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## krissa

neverandever said:


> krissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you google the style numbers, it comes up on NR.com and a few random outlet sites. A Google of the name of the item comes up with a similar sweater in another color (blue stripes only), no indication the one with the black stripes I bought was ever sold at Nordstrom.
> 
> There's a chance that it was & just not sold online, but considering NR.com got it en masse I feel like it's most likely an outlet-quality sweater. Unless I see obvious markers of a full-line item I'm skeptical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could just be over stock tho. I'd def be skeptical, but they wouldn't put a nordstrom tag if it was made for the rack.
Click to expand...


----------



## cmm62

intricateee said:


> Made a trip down to Chicago just so I could go to Nordstrom Rack! After seeing what all you ladies have found, I had dreams of finding amazing deals myself.. I could spend days in theresadly we do not have Nordstrom Rack in Canada
> 
> With the limited time I had, I managed to find a Soia & Kyo trench coat with leather sleeves for $131 + 25% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bought a pair of Sam Edelman Ellie for $44 + 25% off! They were about half size too big but I really wanted them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




What a gorgeous coat and I have those shoes &#128522; I bought them full price but love them - enjoy wearing them especially at that price! Such a sexy shoe.


----------



## neverandever

krissa said:


> neverandever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could just be over stock tho. I'd def be skeptical, but they wouldn't put a nordstrom tag if it was made for the rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to be skeptical of everyone...who knows if they put Nordstrom tags on an item they sell on NR.com just to further show that their "compare at..." price is accurate
> 
> It could be. I just am wary of anything I can't immediately Google and find the exact item at either Nordstrom/Saks/Bloomies/etc...seeing as made for the outlet stuff is a majority of the business these days. Just call me paranoid &#128514; Haha
Click to expand...


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Found this Marc Jacobs The Lex Wallet for $105 after CTR. Still showing for more on the NR app.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Found in this color


----------



## tastangan

sacko said:


> Forgot to post this, but also found a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Ascher bag in Genuine Watersnake!!! it is a Return or refurbish item and got it for about $58 after the CTR sale.




Great deal! I'm wondering though if there's a label on the bag that says that it's genuine watersnake? The original price of the bag seems a bit low for a snakeskin bag.

I found this bag in a different color on shopbop that says it's genuine snakeskin while lyst.com describes the same bag as embossed snakeskin. So I'm wondering which it is.

This wouldn't be the first time that RM makes mistakes with regards to the description of their bags. Like I have seen PVC bags being listed by their retailers as leather and a genuine ostrich bag being sold for a super low price on Gilt.


----------



## sacko

tastangan said:


> Great deal! I'm wondering though if there's a label on the bag that says that it's genuine watersnake? The original price of the bag seems a bit low for a snakeskin bag.
> 
> I found this bag in a different color on shopbop that says it's genuine snakeskin while lyst.com describes the same bag as embossed snakeskin. So I'm wondering which it is.
> 
> This wouldn't be the first time that RM makes mistakes with regards to the description of their bags. Like I have seen PVC bags being listed by their retailers as leather and a genuine ostrich bag being sold for a super low price on Gilt.




Really!?!?! That is very interesting! I thought so too, that it was priced low. My first impression after finding it was that it was embossed, but there is a tag on the inside stating it being 100% watersnake. I also a couple months ago found a Michael Kors collection Miranda clutch in Cornflower blue in 100% snakeskin for $36, i think it was mispriced as his diffusion brand MICHAELmichealkors bags and that was why i believe it was priced so low. I looked at the product(the Michael Kors) in different websites and all had it as genuine snakeskin (Nordstrom, Neimans, and Saks) originally priced at $595.


----------



## krissa

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Found in this color



gorgeous!


----------



## krissa

Has anyone in here shopped nordrack.com for CTR? I've been lusting over the fancy pricey bras and it never occured to me to check out the rack.com. I found a $95 bra for $30 on nordrack and saved over $450 on 7 altogether. I usually don't check the site b/c I can never think of $100 worth of stuff to buy (plus I work at the store), but I would highly recommend it. I was about to spend $27 on the same bra I found for $13.58!


----------



## vt2159

intricateee said:


> Made a trip down to Chicago just so I could go to Nordstrom Rack! After seeing what all you ladies have found, I had dreams of finding amazing deals myself.. I could spend days in there&#8230;sadly we do not have Nordstrom Rack in Canada
> 
> With the limited time I had, I managed to find a Soia & Kyo trench coat with leather sleeves for $131 + 25% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bought a pair of Sam Edelman Ellie for $44 + 25% off! They were about half size too big but I really wanted them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Both items are gorgeous! Glad you were able to find items on your visit!


----------



## soozieQ

sacko said:


> its actually posted on the receipt on the picture they provided


Thanks for replying, but I don't think silk7 posted a receipt with her picture of the sandals.


----------



## sacko

soozieQ said:


> Thanks for replying, but I don't think silk7 posted a receipt with her picture of the sandals.



lol sorry i thought you replied for the 0.01 bootie shoes lol, my mistake!


----------



## neverandever

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Found in this color




I love that color! Great find &#128525;


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Gorgeous! My first MAC was in this print/color. You have to be careful b/c the scales wear down after a while. Amazing price!!!



sacko said:


> Forgot to post this, but also found a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Ascher bag in Genuine Watersnake!!! it is a Return or refurbish item and got it for about $58 after the CTR sale.


----------



## neverandever

Happy Quilted Leather Medium Shoulder Bag by Lanvin. $719-25%=$540 &#128565;

Not available - mine all mine


----------



## My3boyscde

neverandever said:


> View attachment 2851032
> 
> 
> Happy Quilted Leather Medium Shoulder Bag by Lanvin. $719-25%=$540 &#128565;
> 
> Not available - mine all mine



Nice! Out of curiosity,  where is that red bag from?


----------



## neverandever

My3boyscde said:


> Nice! Out of curiosity,  where is that red bag from?




Marc Jacobs. Think it was $649? Asst UPC. You want a better photo?? I'll swing back around if so


----------



## neverandever

*sob* Too big for me  39.5. PM for location.

Original box and dust bag too.


----------



## My3boyscde

neverandever said:


> Marc Jacobs. Think it was $649? Asst UPC. You want a better photo?? I'll swing back around if so



No, that's ok. Thanks!


----------



## neverandever

Not clearance, but seem like a good deal:




Valentino Rockstud sunnies for $70


----------



## tastangan

sacko said:


> Really!?!?! That is very interesting! I thought so too, that it was priced low. My first impression after finding it was that it was embossed, but there is a tag on the inside stating it being 100% watersnake. I also a couple months ago found a Michael Kors collection Miranda clutch in Cornflower blue in 100% snakeskin for $36, i think it was mispriced as his diffusion brand MICHAELmichealkors bags and that was why i believe it was priced so low. I looked at the product(the Michael Kors) in different websites and all had it as genuine snakeskin (Nordstrom, Neimans, and Saks) originally priced at $595.




I'm glad to hear that it's the real thing! I googled a little. For whatever reason, watersnake seem to be relatively cheaper exotic skin. Not sure why though.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

krissa said:


> gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## tastangan

neverandever said:


> View attachment 2851032
> 
> 
> Happy Quilted Leather Medium Shoulder Bag by Lanvin. $719-25%=$540 &#128565;
> 
> Not available - mine all mine




Love this. Congrats!


----------



## sacko

tastangan said:


> I'm glad to hear that it's the real thing! I googled a little. For whatever reason, watersnake seem to be relatively cheaper exotic skin. Not sure why though.



Me too!! i also looked at different websites and alot give me mixed from answers from embossed then to Watersnake, so weird how they don't inspect their products. Yeah Watersnake does seem to run fairly cheaper than other exotics, even so I am still surprised at how cheap the bag originally ran for.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

neverandever said:


> I love that color! Great find &#128525;


Not as great a find as the your Lanvin! &#128513;


----------



## Joannadyne

neverandever said:


> Two more quick finds...
> 
> View attachment 2850178
> 
> View attachment 2850179
> 
> 
> Vince sweater. I don't know about your stores but mine NEVER gets XXS. However, upon further googling it looks like an outlet-only sweater, which means it's getting returned.  I liked it, too, but I refuse to pay $100 for an outlet sweater.
> 
> View attachment 2850193
> 
> View attachment 2850194
> 
> 
> Tracy Reese cardigan, ~$15 after CTR.




That Tracy Reese cardigan was mistagged - the UPC describes a different item. I tried it on yesterday and it's actual price is $99, not on clearance. You totally lucked out!


----------



## crv

Hi all!

Was ecstatic to finally found Nike Airmax on my size and my kinda style at a very good price.

$27 from  Orig $120




Also got super lucky and found a Muuba Nido leather jacket in deep red. Paid $149.98 Orig $625


----------



## sacko

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Gorgeous! My first MAC was in this print/color. You have to be careful b/c the scales wear down after a while. Amazing price!!!



Thanks!!! Actually the scales have already have started to wear down. No matter what it still is nice!!!, And it will be a gift to my cousin in Europe.  Hopefully she likes Snakes!! LOL


----------



## neverandever

Joannadyne said:


> That Tracy Reese cardigan was mistagged - the UPC describes a different item. I tried it on yesterday and it's actual price is $99, not on clearance. You totally lucked out!




I thought the UPC description was a bit odd!! I actually googled to make sure it was a real TR & not a sewn-in tag. How lucky! That makes both of my TR cardis under $20 each. Thank you, NR


----------



## deltalady

crv said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Was ecstatic to finally found Nike Airmax on my size and my kinda style at a very good price.
> 
> $27 from  Orig $120
> 
> View attachment 2851100
> 
> 
> Also got super lucky and found a Muuba Nido leather jacket in deep red. Paid $149.98 Orig $625
> 
> View attachment 2851114



Love the Air Max! Congrats!


----------



## glasskey

With all the travel I do for the holidays, I didn't get to spend much time shopping (booo, but hopefully there will be another CTR for MLK Day? lol). What I did end up buying turned out to be all purple. Totally on accident, I swear.

Ivanka ***** pom hat, $15 CTR. Have been looking for a pom hat I love, and this fit the bill. 

RED Valentino boots, $75 CTR (down from $595) - not super sure about these because so...purple, but it was a good price so I brought it home to contemplate. 

Vince silk shirt, $26 CTR

Alexander Wang shirt, penny find. Wanted this when it was $25 and didn't want to pay that much. It was marked $20, and I figured I could pay $15 for it, so was glad to get it for a penny.


----------



## neverandever

glasskey said:


> With all the travel I do for the holidays, I didn't get to spend much time shopping (booo, but hopefully there will be another CTR for MLK Day? lol). What I did end up buying turned out to be all purple. Totally on accident, I swear.
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanka ***** pom hat, $15 CTR. Have been looking for a pom hat I love, and this fit the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> RED Valentino boots, $75 CTR (down from $595) - not super sure about these because so...purple, but it was a good price so I brought it home to contemplate.
> 
> 
> 
> Vince silk shirt, $26 CTR
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang shirt, penny find. Wanted this when it was $25 and didn't want to pay that much. It was marked $20, and I figured I could pay $15 for it, so was glad to get it for a penny.




Great deal on the boots and Alexander Wang!! They do look pretty purple but they look like they would be so cute on


----------



## glasskey

neverandever said:


> Great deal on the boots and Alexander Wang!! They do look pretty purple but they look like they would be so cute on


Thanks, love. Dying over the Lanvin btw and sweet deal on all the other stuff. Your instagram is also A+++, btw, I get so excited when you post 

You're in Michigan, right? Is it freezing? I was in Minnesota for the holidays and it was SO FREAKING COLD lol. Hence the pom hat which I wore basically down to my nose in order to keep my face from feeling like it was going to fall off. Might have to take my parents up on their offer to visit them in LA just so I can defrost a little.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I had a change of heart and am returning this YSL bag if anyone is interested in enroute to potomac mills now. It's missing the long strap and luggage tag. It also needs to be cleaned.


----------



## neverandever

glasskey said:


> Thanks, love. Dying over the Lanvin btw and sweet deal on all the other stuff. Your instagram is also A+++, btw, I get so excited when you post
> 
> You're in Michigan, right? Is it freezing? I was in Minnesota for the holidays and it was SO FREAKING COLD lol. Hence the pom hat which I wore basically down to my nose in order to keep my face from feeling like it was going to fall off. Might have to take my parents up on their offer to visit them in LA just so I can defrost a little.




Aww, thank you! You are too sweet &#9786;&#65039; (I haven't been able to post much lately, they started picking up the slack too well at my locals! &#128546

I am - it has been freakin' miserable the past week  Minnesota was actually worse, I hear. Are you from NY? (I always assume pretty much every sample sale of note takes place there...haha)


----------



## neverandever

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I had a change of heart and am returning this YSL bag if anyone is interested in enroute to potomac mills now. It's missing the long strap and luggage tag. It also needs to be cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2851362




Aww, sorry to hear that - it's a fabulous bag! (I don't think I could do without a long strap, though.) I hope someone here gets it, I know a lot of people loved it


----------



## sunnysideup8283

neverandever said:


> Aww, sorry to hear that - it's a fabulous bag! (I don't think I could do without a long strap, though.) I hope someone here gets it, I know a lot of people loved it




Yeah I really struggled over it as silly as that sounds.  But really had to tell myself that it didn't really suit my needs and that I couldn't just keep it because of the label and price. 

In case anyone is interested it's been returned.


----------



## klynneann

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Yeah I really struggled over it as silly as that sounds.  But really had to tell myself that it didn't really suit my needs and that I couldn't just keep it because of the label and price.
> 
> In case anyone is interested it's been returned.



Not silly at all!  I often have to remind myself that just because something is a good deal, doesn't mean I should buy it if I'm not going to use it or really be happy with it.


----------



## neverandever

klynneann said:


> Not silly at all!  I often have to remind myself that just because something is a good deal, doesn't mean I should buy it if I'm not going to use it or really be happy with it.




Totally agreed. If it doesn't suit, it doesn't suit. Satchel-only bags don't work for me if there isn't a long strap since I've got a toddler, so I completely understand. 

It took me a long time to learn to look past the amazing deals and think about if I would really use it or not. I sometimes still have the blinders on and end up returning things I'll never use (because really, I don't need a freaking pair of Prada flatforms...) -even if they are like 80% off retail, they're not the deal for me.


----------



## soozieQ

glasskey said:


> With all the travel I do for the holidays, I didn't get to spend much time shopping (booo, but hopefully there will be another CTR for MLK Day? lol). What I did end up buying turned out to be all purple. Totally on accident, I swear.
> 
> Ivanka ***** pom hat, $15 CTR. Have been looking for a pom hat I love, and this fit the bill.
> 
> RED Valentino boots, $75 CTR (down from $595) - not super sure about these because so...purple, but it was a good price so I brought it home to contemplate.
> 
> Vince silk shirt, $26 CTR
> 
> Alexander Wang shirt, penny find. Wanted this when it was $25 and didn't want to pay that much. It was marked $20, and I figured I could pay $15 for it, so was glad to get it for a penny.



Hi glasskey!

Lovely finds! Would you like to share the upc/sku number of the alexander wang shirt?


----------



## soozieQ

sacko said:


> lol sorry i thought you replied for the 0.01 bootie shoes lol, my mistake!



haha no worries!


----------



## soozieQ

crv said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Was ecstatic to finally found Nike Airmax on my size and my kinda style at a very good price.
> 
> $27 from  Orig $120
> 
> View attachment 2851100
> 
> 
> Also got super lucky and found a Muuba Nido leather jacket in deep red. Paid $149.98 Orig $625
> 
> View attachment 2851114



ouuu love the airmax!!! Can you share the upc number plssss?


----------



## Bargainhunter93

@sunnysideup8283 Thank you sooooo much for posting! I was able to get this bag and it's beautiful!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Bargainhunter93 said:


> @sunnysideup8283 Thank you sooooo much for posting! I was able to get this bag and it's beautiful!




Awesome I'm glad someone here got it. Really a beautiful bag just not quite right for me.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi all

Found rag & bone Devon boots for $170, Lanvin flats $119, IRO tweed jacket for $102 and a leather jacket for 95 as well as a Alexander wag button down for $16!


----------



## feudingfaeries

crv said:


> Also got super lucky and found a Muuba Nido leather jacket in deep red. Paid $149.98 Orig $625
> 
> View attachment 2851114


 Is there a sku for this? Please


----------



## Spicy_K

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi all
> 
> Found rag & bone Devon boots for $170, Lanvin flats $119, IRO tweed jacket for $102 and a leather jacket for 95 as well as a Alexander wag button down for $16!




Can I please have the SKU for the Rag and Bone Devon boots? Thank you!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

spicy_k said:


> can i please have the sku for the rag and bone devon boots? Thank you!



886353063851
&#128077;


----------



## louboutal

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi all
> 
> Found rag & bone Devon boots for $170, Lanvin flats $119, IRO tweed jacket for $102 and a leather jacket for 95 as well as a Alexander wag button down for $16!




Wow! I'd love to see pics and skis if you have them. Especially for the IRO! Congrats on such amazing finds &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## bankygirl

glasskey said:


> With all the travel I do for the holidays, I didn't get to spend much time shopping (booo, but hopefully there will be another CTR for MLK Day? lol). What I did end up buying turned out to be all purple. Totally on accident, I swear.
> 
> Ivanka ***** pom hat, $15 CTR. Have been looking for a pom hat I love, and this fit the bill.
> 
> RED Valentino boots, $75 CTR (down from $595) - not super sure about these because so...purple, but it was a good price so I brought it home to contemplate.
> 
> Vince silk shirt, $26 CTR
> 
> Alexander Wang shirt, penny find. Wanted this when it was $25 and didn't want to pay that much. It was marked $20, and I figured I could pay $15 for it, so was glad to get it for a penny.


Those purple boots! I want! *grabby hands*


----------



## neverandever

When did NR's return policy change? I was going through my receipts (have a bag I never used), and on the back of that receipt from September it says return anytime. On the back of new receipts from December/January it says 90 days. I could kick myself if I'm stuck with this thing (I'm like 20 days too late)!


----------



## klynneann

That's interesting - I've never heard of NR having an unlimited return policy.  It used to be 30 days, but they recently extended it to 90 days.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

klynneann said:


> That's interesting - I've never heard of NR having an unlimited return policy.  It used to be 30 days, but they recently extended it to 90 days.




I've never known them the have an unlimited return policy either but I've seen mention of it. Especially when it changed to 90 days.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

neverandever said:


> When did NR's return policy change? I was going through my receipts (have a bag I never used), and on the back of that receipt from September it says return anytime. On the back of new receipts from December/January it says 90 days. I could kick myself if I'm stuck with this thing (I'm like 20 days too late)!




Maybe take it back and ask for credit?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

neverandever said:


> When did NR's return policy change? I was going through my receipts (have a bag I never used), and on the back of that receipt from September it says return anytime. On the back of new receipts from December/January it says 90 days. I could kick myself if I'm stuck with this thing (I'm like 20 days too late)!


I thought it was always 30 (Regular Nordstrom is unlimited) and they just recently changed Rack to 90.


----------



## crv

feudingfaeries said:


> Is there a sku for this? Please




Hi! It's an ASST SKU so it wouldn't help you track one down. Sorry. Although they do have a few Muubaa jackets online. You may want to check it out.


----------



## jorton

neverandever said:


> When did NR's return policy change? I was going through my receipts (have a bag I never used), and on the back of that receipt from September it says return anytime. On the back of new receipts from December/January it says 90 days. I could kick myself if I'm stuck with this thing (I'm like 20 days too late)!



I too had a receipt back from October that said return anytime, and I thought they must have changed their policy as well, to be the same as Nordstrom. Really strange that they would have switched it back!


----------



## krissa

neverandever said:


> When did NR's return policy change? I was going through my receipts (have a bag I never used), and on the back of that receipt from September it says return anytime. On the back of new receipts from December/January it says 90 days. I could kick myself if I'm stuck with this thing (I'm like 20 days too late)!



I would take it back and only if they ask say you got caught up with the holidays. 20 days isn't that long; but I'd do it sooner than later.


----------



## bella601

neverandever said:


> Not clearance, but seem like a good deal:
> 
> View attachment 2851082
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstud sunnies for $70




Awesome deal


----------



## silk7

soozieQ said:


> Hi what's the upc/sku number if you don't mind me asking? TIA




The UPC was coming up assorted and showing no more in stock in my area


----------



## buyingpig

Anyone know if they are doing a round of new markdowns? Since it's after CTR?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Here is a pic of the Lanvins

Can't upload pics but the IRO Jacket is "Aubrey" in red tweed.  It's a little beat up but I'm going to try dry cleaning it... Maybe now that I get unlimited alterations they can help...


----------



## LoLaChoo

neverandever said:


> When did NR's return policy change? I was going through my receipts (have a bag I never used), and on the back of that receipt from September it says return anytime. On the back of new receipts from December/January it says 90 days. I could kick myself if I'm stuck with this thing (I'm like 20 days too late)!




Try to return it anyway--I brought a shirt back that was a bit over a month past the 90 and they did it for me.


----------



## silk7

Yes Rack had changed their policy for several months last spring to unlimited returns like their main stores but guess they decided it was too generous so they settled on 90 days...I'd imagine they would honor some of those receipts that state no return limit if it's a reasonable amount of time like someone above stated. Good luck


----------



## AnnaFreud

gottaluvmybags said:


> View attachment 2852262
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the Lanvins
> 
> Can't upload pics but the IRO Jacket is "Aubrey" in red tweed.  It's a little beat up but I'm going to try dry cleaning it... Maybe now that I get unlimited alterations they can help...




Cute flats! Also, what level do you have to be to get unlimited alterations? I don't like this new system where they give you notes in the same amount vs just crediting your account.


----------



## klynneann

AnnaFreud said:


> Cute flats! Also, what level do you have to be to get unlimited alterations? I don't like this new system where they give you notes in the same amount vs just crediting your account.



Level 4.  And at that level, you do get a credit, rather than Notes.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/rewards-benefits?origin=leftnav


----------



## pinkfeet

Markdowns are this week for women's I heard, not sure on Accessories or shoes.


----------



## AnnaFreud

klynneann said:


> Level 4.  And at that level, you do get a credit, rather than Notes.
> 
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/rewards-benefits?origin=leftnav




Thanks for the info. I've only gotten as far as level 2. LOL!


----------



## klynneann

AnnaFreud said:


> Thanks for the info. I've only gotten as far as level 2. LOL!



You're welcome!  Something to work towards - that can be your 2015 resolution lol.


----------



## buyingpig

klynneann said:


> You're welcome!  Something to work towards - that can be your 2015 resolution lol.



Lol... my new year resolution was to limit myself to one pair of shoes every 2 months. So 6 pairs at most this year... lol


----------



## klynneann

buyingpig said:


> Lol... my new year resolution was to limit myself to one pair of shoes every 2 months. So 6 pairs at most this year... lol



Well, maybe if they're CLs??  Lol.


----------



## buyingpig

klynneann said:


> Well, maybe if they're CLs??  Lol.



Lol... BF made a comment a few days ago. "I think you have enough new boots to last you a life time". 

Although, I'd be happy to just find 1 pair of CL in my size from NR


----------



## gottaluvmybags

AnnaFreud said:


> Cute flats! Also, what level do you have to be to get unlimited alterations? I don't like this new system where they give you notes in the same amount vs just crediting your account.




Thanks!  level 4 - I held off doing any alterations until I reached 4.  I will be going to regular Nordstrom for them to alter all my jeans and jacket sleeves as well as dresses.  I'm hoping they ring it up at X and offset the transaction later, that way I can earn points at my shopping center since up up to $800 in rewards and I am banking it to treat myself to something real nice


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Anyone looking for Stuart Weitzman boots they had LOTS for $399 in 4 colors.  Will try to get SKUs next time


----------



## Spicy_K

gottaluvmybags said:


> 886353063851
> &#128077;




Thank you! How do you like your boots? 

I just bought some boots so I'm contemplating if I need another pair. Really trying to save more money this year! Dang you Nordstrom Rack and your killer deals!


----------



## missjesf

Way to kick off the new year!! One has finally come my way; the Rocco w/ iridescent studs for $398!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Spicy_K said:


> Thank you! How do you like your boots?
> 
> I just bought some boots so I'm contemplating if I need another pair. Really trying to save more money this year! Dang you Nordstrom Rack and your killer deals!




LOL - I try to stay away but the deals call to me in my sleep. 

I haven't tried the Devons... I have Newburys in burgundy and it took me a while to break them in.  I don't wear heels so it's tough for me, I'm still thinking about it especially since they were mismarked as size 6 but they're 37 and I usually wear 36.5 in rag & bone


----------



## neverandever

klynneann said:


> You're welcome!  Something to work towards - that can be your 2015 resolution lol.




Haha, no encouragement necessary  for anyone here 

I went from 1 to 3 in six months. Apparently they reset on Jan 1? BRING IT ONNNN &#128540; Haha


----------



## gottaluvmybags

missjesf said:


> Way to kick off the new year!! One has finally come my way; the Rocco w/ iridescent studs for $398!




Love it!


----------



## klynneann

missjesf said:


> Way to kick off the new year!! One has finally come my way; the Rocco w/ iridescent studs for $398!



Nice!!!


----------



## authenticplease

missjesf said:


> Way to kick off the new year!! One has finally come my way; the Rocco w/ iridescent studs for $398!



The iridescent studs are so cool!  I have never seen this exact combo before


----------



## neverandever

missjesf said:


> Way to kick off the new year!! One has finally come my way; the Rocco w/ iridescent studs for $398!




Those studs!!! &#128525;&#128525; that is such an amazing bag - so jealous!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

missjesf said:


> Way to kick off the new year!! One has finally come my way; the Rocco w/ iridescent studs for $398!




What an amazing find! I have the same bag. Got mine on sale last winter. enjoy!


----------



## missjesf

gottaluvmybags said:


> Love it!





klynneann said:


> Nice!!!





authenticplease said:


> The iridescent studs are so cool!  I have never seen this exact combo before





neverandever said:


> Those studs!!! &#128525;&#128525; that is such an amazing bag - so jealous!





sunnysideup8283 said:


> What an amazing find! I have the same bag. Got mine on sale last winter. enjoy!



Thank you!!


----------



## tastangan

missjesf said:


> Way to kick off the new year!! One has finally come my way; the Rocco w/ iridescent studs for $398!




Amazing! Congrats!


----------



## krissa

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi all
> 
> Found rag & bone Devon boots for $170, Lanvin flats $119, IRO tweed jacket for $102 and a leather jacket for 95 as well as a Alexander wag button down for $16!



Sorry if this was asked already, but were the lanvin flats assorted sku?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi there!  They were refurbs


----------



## Pao9

missjesf said:


> Way to kick off the new year!! One has finally come my way; the Rocco w/ iridescent studs for $398!




Love it! I have the same one in white!!! Did you get it during the ctr?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I just scored a rag & bone Melinda jacket I got at the anniversary sale for $400 on NR.com for $149 minus a $10 credit.  It is a larger size but I'll deal with it


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Pao9 said:


> Love it! I have the same one in white!!! Did you get it during the ctr?




I have a white diego in that combo...love it! 

I'm obsessed with Alexander Wang bags.


----------



## AnnaFreud

gottaluvmybags said:


> I just scored a rag & bone Melinda jacket I got at the anniversary sale for $400 on NR.com for $149 minus a $10 credit.  It is a larger size but I'll deal with it




You can always get it tailored with your unlimited alterations credit! &#128522;&#128521;


----------



## gottaluvmybags

AnnaFreud said:


> You can always get it tailored with your unlimited alterations credit! &#128522;&#128521;




You know it!!!!&#128521;


----------



## neverandever

My NR took back the bag past 90 days (it was like 20 days past), and she was so nice about it even though I wasn't very organized &#128514;

Can't go to NR without looking, though! Got this for $44 - a size too big but I have plenty of alterations left


----------



## pinkny

How often do they do clear the rack?


----------



## glasskey

bankygirl said:


> Those purple boots! I want! *grabby hands*



hehe thanks!



neverandever said:


> Aww, thank you! You are too sweet &#9786;&#65039; (I haven't been able to post much lately, they started picking up the slack too well at my locals! &#65533;&#65533
> 
> I am - it has been freakin' miserable the past week  Minnesota was actually worse, I hear. Are you from NY? (I always assume pretty much every sample sale of note takes place there...haha)



I am indeed in New York! At least for this year (hence the crazy shopping--next year I will be immured in the middle of nowhere, so I have to get in my designer fix now.) NY just got colder, too, though, dropped to 20s and is snowing. I know that's not quite as cold as the upper midwest is right now, but the difference is that I don't have a car here in the city, so you have to walk everywhere, or at least to and from the subway station, which can be quite a hike if it's windy/freezing.



neverandever said:


> My NR took back the bag past 90 days (it was like 20 days past), and she was so nice about it even though I wasn't very organized &#55357;&#56834;
> 
> Can't go to NR without looking, though! Got this for $44 - a size too big but I have plenty of alterations left
> 
> View attachment 2853414



ahhh! gorgeous. what an amazing color. 



soozieQ said:


> Hi glasskey!
> 
> Lovely finds! Would you like to share the upc/sku number of the alexander wang shirt?



Thank you so much! I'm so sorry, I threw out the tag when I wore it a few days ago. I also understand that it's considered good etiquette to not share the UPC of penny finds, because it alerts the store and the SAs will find and remove any remaining items, thereby making it worse for everyone. You'll have better luck just going to the store and searching  



pinkny said:


> How often do they do clear the rack?


Generally around national holidays, my guess is the next ones will be MLK and President's Day weekends.


----------



## anasa

If anyone is interested, I just returned a pair of the Rag & Bone moto boots (39.5, fits my US 9 foot) and the M Missoni dress I found for $40 - both to the Market St NR here in SF. 

The boots were so, so difficult to put on and I don't think I want to spend that much effort every time I leave the house. Such a gorgeous boot though! The dress was a steal at 95% off but I decided I didn't like the design as much as I thought I did.


----------



## missjesf

Pao9 said:


> Love it! I have the same one in white!!! Did you get it during the ctr?



Thank you!! No I did not unfortunately. Sometimes I wonder if the Racks hold off the good stuff until CTR is over. Anyways, I don't think it was red tagged either if it was still during CTR


----------



## neverandever

missjesf said:


> Thank you!! No I did not unfortunately. Sometimes I wonder if the Racks hold off the good stuff until CTR is over. Anyways, I don't think it was red tagged either if it was still during CTR




I feel like some good stuff might be held off, but I've seen a lot of great things pop up. The last day of CTR this time I got my Lanvin bag for $570, there were four new Marc Jacobs bags, and I saw one of those cute Elizabeth and James cynnie mini bucket bags for $120 (refurb).


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Picked up a few new pieces recently 

This $348 French Connection sequin dress was just $26 after the 25% off from Clear the Rack 







Vera Wang for less than $20? Yes please!






Yesterday I found this $825 Balenciaga skirt for 85% off! Of course it shows up after CTR...


----------



## heartoflove

Nordstrom Rack is evil!! I didn't intend on stopping in tonight but I haven't been in some weeks and the station I was getting off at just happens to be right there. Can't say no right?!

Of course within minutes I spot two Vince jackets. One a kids jacket (their large is like an adult xs) and one blazer. Pics coming shortly!


----------



## heartoflove

Vince girls moto jacket - $119. Retail 298



Vince blazer -$51. Retail 395. 

The blazer is a size 8 and while it's supposed to be 3/4 sleeves, on me it fits like like normal. I'm normally a xs/s, especially in Vince so I'm kind of in the fence about this.


----------



## neverandever

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Picked up a few new pieces recently
> 
> This $348 French Connection sequin dress was just $26 after the 25% off from Clear the Rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Wang for less than $20? Yes please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I found this $825 Balenciaga skirt for 85% off! Of course it shows up after CTR...




That skirt is TDF!!

You always find the best stuff &#128518;


----------



## mainguyen504

anasa said:


> If anyone is interested, I just returned a pair of the Rag & Bone moto boots (39.5, fits my US 9 foot) and the M Missoni dress I found for $40 - both to the Market St NR here in SF.
> 
> The boots were so, so difficult to put on and I don't think I want to spend that much effort every time I leave the house. Such a gorgeous boot though! The dress was a steal at 95% off but I decided I didn't like the design as much as I thought I did.



What size was the dress? Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## anasa

I think it was a EU 40/US 10 but I'm not sure. I'm a US 6/8 and it fit me fine, probably because of the stretchy fabric. I posted these photos before but they might be useful!


----------



## anasa

Oops tried to quote you and it didn't work. See my reply above. 


mainguyen504 said:


> What size was the dress? Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## buyingpig

BF found an Armani collezioni brown wool pencil skirt today for $19.90. I was surprised it was a perfect fit. The barcode scans up to be some pants. So I am pretty sure it's a mis tag.

Oh well, I will keep it for $20.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks! They actually had a matching Balenciaga top but the skirt was cheaper and so much more special 



neverandever said:


> That skirt is TDF!!
> 
> You always find the best stuff &#128518;


----------



## pjrufus

Well I just bought 3 Rebecca Minkoff bags at Hautelook/NR online. I've never bought 3 bags at one time before, usually one at a time with months in between. They're not clearance or CTR, but they seem to be the same prices I saw in the store, for the couple of styles I remember seeing.


----------



## Shop Love

Good news!


----------



## daisygrl

Shop Love said:


> Good news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2855243




Really good news! I kinda suspected it. Yay!


----------



## AnnaFreud

daisygrl said:


> Really good news! I kinda suspected it. Yay!




OMG!!!! Yes! Please!! That's a great place for it! Is the Loehmann's still there? Or is that the new spot?


----------



## daisygrl

AnnaFreud said:


> OMG!!!! Yes! Please!! That's a great place for it! Is the Loehmann's still there? Or is that the new spot?




Loehmann's went out of business nationwide a year ago. I'd much rather welcome NR.


----------



## AnnaFreud

daisygrl said:


> Loehmann's went out of business nationwide a year ago. I'd much rather welcome NR.




That's how much I know about and shopped at Loehmann's! Haha.


----------



## Lushi

got them during clear the rack sale( additional 25% off) with tax comes to $75 . Good deal or not?


----------



## arina_kitty

$3500 HKD is roughly around $450-$500? So it's a pretty good deal


----------



## mainguyen504

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2855582
> View attachment 2855585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got them during clear the rack sale( additional 25% off) with tax comes to $75 . Good deal or not?



It's so cute for the up coming season!! I'm a bit biased because I like all things girly. 
But it is only a good deal if you will see yourself wearing it.


----------



## Lushi

arina_kitty said:


> $3500 HKD is roughly around $450-$500? So it's a pretty good deal




I see, thanks for the currency calculation. Lol


----------



## Lushi




----------



## Lushi

I'm sorry sent the picture without any information accidentally, please delete the post


----------



## pinkny

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2855582
> View attachment 2855585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got them during clear the rack sale( additional 25% off) with tax comes to $75 . Good deal or not?




Gorgeous which location?


----------



## elevenxten

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2855582
> View attachment 2855585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got them during clear the rack sale( additional 25% off) with tax comes to $75 . Good deal or not?



Wow...was everything new, comes with dustbag, box, and paper stuffy!!! Its super pretty!!!


----------



## Lushi

pinkny said:


> Gorgeous which location?




Ontario location, Los Angeles


----------



## yakusoku.af

Just spotted these at Honolulu NR
They must have just gotten a transfer because I didn't see the Kenzo bags during CTR


----------



## Couture-Hag

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2855582
> View attachment 2855585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got them during clear the rack sale( additional 25% off) with tax comes to $75 . Good deal or not?




Wow all you're missing is the Red Valentino paper bag  super pretty flats. Why is it tagged in HK$? I mean does NR do international transfers or something??


----------



## Lushi

Couture-Hag said:


> Wow all you're missing is the Red Valentino paper bag  super pretty flats. Why is it tagged in HK$? I mean does NR do international transfers or something??




It does have the little care booklet, I didn't included in the picture.  I have no idea, why the price tag is in hkd. but judge from its quality I don't have any doubt about its authenticity.


----------



## Couture-Hag

^No doubt on authenticity!  it's a great deal, I would buy it if I saw it, even if I'm a size 6


----------



## MShells

TravelBug said:


> What a great find!


omg where did you find this?


----------



## MShells

2dye4 said:


> Got this Alexander Wang Diego purse for $245.
> View attachment 2830757
> 
> View attachment 2830758
> 
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexander-wang-diego-rosegold-leather-bucket-bag/3459623


wow! which nordstrom rack??


----------



## sacko

Lushi said:


> Ontario location, Los Angeles



WOW im really surprised!! usually this location has some good things, but i have never found  something at this good of a price! also every designer shoe i find always is missing its box and everything, so great to see you got everything with the deal!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

yakusoku.af said:


> Just spotted these at Honolulu NR
> They must have just gotten a transfer because I didn't see the Kenzo bags during CTR
> View attachment 2855763
> View attachment 2855764
> View attachment 2855765


Your nails are awesome. Love it!


----------



## bankygirl

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2855582
> View attachment 2855585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got them during clear the rack sale( additional 25% off) with tax comes to $75 . Good deal or not?



YESSSSS! So pretty! Too bad it's an assorted SKU. I would love a pair for myself in a size 8...


----------



## yakusoku.af

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Your nails are awesome. Love it!




Thank you!


----------



## daisygrl

One must "love" NR.com. I ordered Vix bikini in XS and received mens Columbia wind-breaker jacket in XXL.  :/ Wondering how one would screw this one up.


----------



## buyingpig

daisygrl said:


> One must "love" NR.com. I ordered Vix bikini in XS and received mens Columbia wind-breaker jacket in XXL.  :/ Wondering how one would screw this one up.



Ordered a bow tie for BF last time and got a kensie bra!


----------



## daisygrl

buyingpig said:


> Ordered a bow tie for BF last time and got a kensie bra!




Also a nice one.


----------



## AnnaFreud

^^ This happens to me too but with hautelook. Then when I go to return these items, they look at me like I'm trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## My3boyscde

daisygrl said:


> One must "love" NR.com. I ordered Vix bikini in XS and received mens Columbia wind-breaker jacket in XXL.  :/ Wondering how one would screw this one up.



I ordered a pair of sneakers for my son along with a few other things. The order came in 2 shipments and  a pair of sneakers came in both parts.:thumbup:


----------



## louvigilante

buyingpig said:


> Ordered a bow tie for BF last time and got a kensie bra!




Did you BF like the bra? Lol. This one made me laugh!


----------



## buyingpig

louvigilante said:


> Did you BF like the bra? Lol. This one made me laugh!



The bra was black, so was the bow tie I ordered. As I was opening the box, I was thinking "that's a huge bow tie, can he really wear this around his neck". Then the reality hit me that it was a bra.


----------



## Joannadyne

buyingpig said:


> The bra was black, so was the bow tie I ordered. As I was opening the box, I was thinking "that's a huge bow tie, can he really wear this around his neck". Then the reality hit me that it was a bra.




Omg, that's hilarious!


----------



## silk7

buyingpig said:


> The bra was black, so was the bow tie I ordered. As I was opening the box, I was thinking "that's a huge bow tie, can he really wear this around his neck". Then the reality hit me that it was a bra.




LMAO good one!


----------



## PattyM

Today I found a medium Longchamp Le Pliage Neo bag that is ecru with black patent handles and a crossbody strap, a Joie top, and waterproof ugg wedge boots.  I am moving back to WA so the Ugg wedges should come in handy.


I will try to post pictures of the items soon.  I have RM pouches, French connection clutch and a big Kate Spade bag that were part of the deals I found last month.  After buying the kate spade bag on clearance I realized I have a few too many pink bags but at least this one accommodates my 15 in laptop/tablet.


----------



## daisygrl

AnnaFreud said:


> ^^ This happens to me too but with hautelook. Then when I go to return these items, they look at me like I'm trying to pull a fast one.




Try to call them beforehand. They will make a note of it and it should be easier to return as they can see the note of you calling...etc.


----------



## cmm62

buyingpig said:


> The bra was black, so was the bow tie I ordered. As I was opening the box, I was thinking "that's a huge bow tie, can he really wear this around his neck". Then the reality hit me that it was a bra.




LOL - too funny.


----------



## heartoflove

My sisters friend recently received YSL or Choo shoes when she really ordered sneakers. Sadly for her, the pretty shoes were nowhere near her size. 

On another note, I stopped at the Rack today (again). Glad I did. Treasure hunting is fun!! My store was doing crazy markdowns while I was there so if you want no-frills basics by non high end brands, I suggest you go check yours ASAP. Lots of earrings, scarves, and gloves $10 or less. Bandeau bras for 2.48. Layering tops for $10 or less. Amazing!! I didn't go for those tho. What I did get were these fun KS socks for $2.00 each. 




Sadly I bought another pair of the black and white ones but when i got home, I noticed a pair was missing!!! Grrr. Guess I have to go back. 

And then I found these lovelies for one cent!! None were tagged as such but I had a feeling &#128513;


----------



## krissa

heartoflove said:


> My sisters friend recently received YSL or Choo shoes when she really ordered sneakers. Sadly for her, the pretty shoes were nowhere near her size.
> 
> On another note, I stopped at the Rack today (again). Glad I did. Treasure hunting is fun!! My store was doing crazy markdowns while I was there so if you want no-frills basics by non high end brands, I suggest you go check yours ASAP. Lots of earrings, scarves, and gloves $10 or less. Bandeau bras for 2.48. Layering tops for $10 or less. Amazing!! I didn't go for those tho. What I did get were these fun KS socks for $2.00 each.
> 
> View attachment 2856787
> 
> 
> Sadly I bought another pair of the black and white ones but when i got home, I noticed a pair was missing!!! Grrr. Guess I have to go back.
> 
> And then I found these lovelies for one cent!! None were tagged as such but I had a feeling &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2856793



Kate spade socks are so comfy!


----------



## sparksfly

Ignore


----------



## sparksfly

Been seeing this set all over Instagram. It's $9.90 on clearance. Retail is over $100. People have been placing orders and getting them cancelled though so I think they're over selling.

Might try and search and send because it'll be worth it even with $7 shipping.


----------



## hannah.hewi.

sparksfly said:


> Been seeing this set all over Instagram. It's $9.90 on clearance. Retail is over $100. People have been placing orders and getting them cancelled though so I think they're over selling.
> 
> Might try and search and send because it'll be worth it even with $7 shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856813



They had these at NR Honolulu yesterday! Marked as $50 though (apprx) I will have to go check tomorrow if they have any left!


----------



## yakusoku.af

hannah.hewi. said:


> They had these at NR Honolulu yesterday! Marked as $50 though (apprx) I will have to go check tomorrow if they have any left!




I was there this morning and didn't even know! I called when I saw it on IG and the girl said they didn't have any left.  But the app said they had 4. She said they probably damaged it out. But I just checked the app and it says they are out of stock! I'm guessing she didn't see them or they were in the back somewhere.


----------



## pinkny

hannah.hewi. said:


> They had these at NR Honolulu yesterday! Marked as $50 though (apprx) I will have to go check tomorrow if they have any left!




I saw it for $50 too!!  On Tuesday. Was totally eyeing it bc it is an awesome set. Is it $10?!


----------



## sparksfly

pinkny said:


> I saw it for $50 too!!  On Tuesday. Was totally eyeing it bc it is an awesome set. Is it $10?!




Apparently it rings up $10 even if the tags $50. A lot of people have been doing search and send so it might be sold out company wide.


----------



## anasa

sparksfly said:


> Been seeing this set all over Instagram. It's $9.90 on clearance. Retail is over $100. People have been placing orders and getting them cancelled though so I think they're over selling.
> 
> Might try and search and send because it'll be worth it even with $7 shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856813




Ah is this in a fairly large wooden box? I think I saw them last time I was at my Rack! I should go back and see if they're available...


----------



## Belen.E

Seems like the Westburt Rack got a bunch of Hunter wellies. Lots of green in size 8,9 and a high gloss purple in size 6. 

And a gorgeous Valentino green rockstud belt for $125 ish. The studs were on one side of the buckle. SO soft! 

No pictures since the store wasn't busy and the employees were just circling.


----------



## neverandever

Hi all! Few random things....

First, returned this Tory Burch satchel. Just not digging it like I had hoped:




Tagged 179, retail 525 I think, but bought in Nov so it might end up cheaper.

Second. Found what I thought was a good deal on a Maje skirt but now think is a tag-switch:






Tagged and shows up as Enjole skirt, but when you google, THIS is the Enjole skirt:




Still not sure what this could be. Googled a bit but came up with nothing. 

Third, my prize for the day:




Toms black desert wedge booties. I almost bought them for $89 on Toms.com recently! Paid $35. They were a full-line return  Half size too big but thick socks will fix that. Happy happy!!


----------



## sparksfly

I called on the stila kit and it looks like it sold out company wide as they said none showed up when they looked up the sku.


----------



## pinkny

sparksfly said:


> I called on the stila kit and it looks like it sold out company wide as they said none showed up when they looked up the sku.




Bummer bc I was actually thinking of paying $50 when I saw it!  Should have grabbed it!  I wish they had price checking machines at nordstrom rack.  The one by me is always so busy that it's hard to get someone who works there for a price check.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Valentino belt now $87.97 @ perimeter


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

These Burberry Prorsum zebra wedges in a 40 were at the Preston Shepard Dallas NR today for 399.  They are super cute and in good condition.  I didn't have time to take a picture of the sku (sorry!)


----------



## heartoflove

Another fantastic day at the Rack! I went to go return the missing KS sock I bought yesterday only for the cashier to find it's mate. No return for me afterall!

Then I picked up some fun stationary all less for two dollars and then found me another designer penny find by accident. 

Oliver People sunglasses that retailed $110.


----------



## rea11yb0red

heartoflove said:


> Another fantastic day at the Rack! I went to go return the missing KS sock I bought yesterday only for the cashier to find it's mate. No return for me afterall!
> 
> Then I picked up some fun stationary all less for two dollars and then found me another designer penny find by accident.
> 
> Oliver People sunglasses that retailed $110.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2857772




Wow you are on a roll!  Congrats!


----------



## dingdong79

heartoflove said:


> Another fantastic day at the Rack! I went to go return the missing KS sock I bought yesterday only for the cashier to find it's mate. No return for me afterall!
> 
> Then I picked up some fun stationary all less for two dollars and then found me another designer penny find by accident.
> 
> Oliver People sunglasses that retailed $110.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2857772




Which rack did you find the sunglasses at?


----------



## heartoflove

rea11yb0red said:


> Wow you are on a roll!  Congrats!




Thanks!! I actually found a few other penny things today but totally by accident. Even the cashier said it was my lucky day but they needed to do a better job of cleaning up, lol. 



dingdong79 said:


> Which rack did you find the sunglasses at?




New York. But there aren't any left in the nyc area.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks! I'm so obsessed with that skirt. It's so Park Avenue princess - if only I had a Kelly bag to go with it 



neverandever said:


> That skirt is TDF!!
> 
> You always find the best stuff &#128518;


----------



## bakeacookie

I returned the refurbish Ferragamo clutch to Metro Point before closing tonight , if anyone is interested. 

Did buy these 3 acrylic drawer set for 38$. Nifty and it seems well made.


----------



## ilovejae

bakeacookie said:


> I returned the refurbish Ferragamo clutch to Metro Point before closing tonight , if anyone is interested.
> 
> Did buy these 3 acrylic drawer set for 38$. Nifty and it seems well made.



Do u remember what this clutch look like and price? Thank you so much!


----------



## bella601

neverandever said:


> Hi all! Few random things....
> 
> First, returned this Tory Burch satchel. Just not digging it like I had hoped:
> 
> View attachment 2857342
> 
> 
> Tagged 179, retail 525 I think, but bought in Nov so it might end up cheaper.
> 
> Second. Found what I thought was a good deal on a Maje skirt but now think is a tag-switch:
> 
> View attachment 2857344
> 
> View attachment 2857345
> 
> 
> Tagged and shows up as Enjole skirt, but when you google, THIS is the Enjole skirt:
> 
> View attachment 2857348
> 
> 
> Still not sure what this could be. Googled a bit but came up with nothing.
> 
> Third, my prize for the day:
> 
> View attachment 2857350
> 
> 
> Toms black desert wedge booties. I almost bought them for $89 on Toms.com recently! Paid $35. They were a full-line return  Half size too big but thick socks will fix that. Happy happy!!




Love it!


----------



## jorton

Is anyone else on the forum getting redirected to a spam website when they click on forum threads? I can't figure out if there's a virus on my phone but it's only happening on this website.


----------



## Superbaby

Mine too!


----------



## bakeacookie

ilovejae said:


> Do u remember what this clutch look like and price? Thank you so much!




http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/salvatore-ferragamo-camy-clutch/3678862

It needed the strap to be reattached. 

It's 295$ I believe. But I got it during clear the rack in November for 207.


----------



## dingdong79

jorton said:


> Is anyone else on the forum getting redirected to a spam website when they click on forum threads? I can't figure out if there's a virus on my phone but it's only happening on this website.




That's been happening to me recently on certain blog sites. Thought I was clicking on some ad on the site by accident too. Annoying &#128545;


----------



## ilovejae

bakeacookie said:


> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/salvatore-ferragamo-camy-clutch/3678862
> 
> It needed the strap to be reattached.
> 
> It's 295$ I believe. But I got it during clear the rack in November for 207.



 I called the store and someone already bought it. Thank you anyway. It looks beautiful.


----------



## IStuckACello

Has anyone seen the rag and bone grey leopard leather pants at their racks yet? Please lmk if so. I can't justify paying the current sale price of $600+.


----------



## jorton

I dont live in the US anymore but I pretty much BEG my mom and sister to send pics and look out for deals for me when they go to NR. My sister scored this for me today. After some research I found out it's from the anniversary sale in 2013!(can anyone confirm this?) But for the price, I don't mind! I've been looking for a small wallet to go with my mini Natasha and this is perfect. Originally $138, got it for $34.50. Gotta love sisters!!!

















She also saw this MK wristlet for iPhone 4... Only $9.90!!! Sorry for blurry pic, if anyone wants the location of the store lmk and you can call and see if it's still there.


----------



## MASEML

jorton said:


> Is anyone else on the forum getting redirected to a spam website when they click on forum threads? I can't figure out if there's a virus on my phone but it's only happening on this website.



Yes, and only on my iPhone. Not on the iPad. It's so annoying!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

So excited for my shoe find today. I've been wanting these Tabitha Simmons Toms and I found them for $34! Orig $168  also got these ugg slippers for $45. Ignore the sunnies weren't a rack purchase. 

I would love a pair of the red and cream version if anyone spots them in the wedge or in the classic slip on please share the info.


----------



## austin0607

Of course I find this Valentino Mena Espadrille Wedge after CTR. Price is still acceptable but I was hoping that I was done Holiday shopping and to start the new year by saving. Wishful thinking, lol. I fell in love with this shoe. What do you all think?


----------



## smallestkitten

I've been stalking this thread/forum for the longest time and I'm finally posting! I'm from Australia but will be in LA (Santa Monica is where I'm staying) in a couple of weeks and I'm wondering which racks are the best. The only LA one I've been to previously is Culver City. Any advice would be super appreciated!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

smallestkitten said:


> I've been stalking this thread/forum for the longest time and I'm finally posting! I'm from Australia but will be in LA (Santa Monica is where I'm staying) in a couple of weeks and I'm wondering which racks are the best. The only LA one I've been to previously is Culver City. Any advice would be super appreciated!




Hi!  The Beverly Connection Rack really is hit or miss because it is always busy - it's across from the Beverly center so lots of traffic and no children's department (if that matters) Topanga has the most designers but not the best prices.  culver city has been pretty good as well as Pasadena.  Most of the good brands are missed there.


----------



## LuxeDeb

austin0607 said:


> Of course I find this Valentino Mena Espadrille Wedge after CTR. Price is still acceptable but I was hoping that I was done Holiday shopping and to start the new year by saving. Wishful thinking, lol. I fell in love with this shoe. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2859224


 
Pretty! Keeper! I think matte & brushed golds are great neutrals. If you like wedges you will get some good use out of these.



sunnysideup8283 said:


> So excited for my shoe find today. I've been wanting these Tabitha Simmons Toms and I found them for $34! Orig $168  also got these ugg slippers for $45. Ignore the sunnies weren't a rack purchase.
> 
> I would love a pair of the red and cream version if anyone spots them in the wedge or in the classic slip on please share the info.
> 
> View attachment 2859039


 
Cute!



jorton said:


> I dont live in the US anymore but I pretty much BEG my mom and sister to send pics and look out for deals for me when they go to NR. My sister scored this for me today. After some research I found out it's from the anniversary sale in 2013!(can anyone confirm this?) But for the price, I don't mind! I've been looking for a small wallet to go with my mini Natasha and this is perfect. Originally $138, got it for $34.50. Gotta love sisters!!!
> 
> She also saw this MK wristlet for iPhone 4... Only $9.90!!! Sorry for blurry pic, if anyone wants the location of the store lmk and you can call and see if it's still there.


 
Great price on the Marc by Marc Jacobs wallet. Your mom & sis sound awesome. I am not a fan of MK, but the phone wristlet is kinda cool.



Colaluvstrvl said:


> Valentino belt now $87.97 @ perimeter


 
So fun! If it was still CTR that would be such a score.



heartoflove said:


> Another fantastic day at the Rack! I went to go return the missing KS sock I bought yesterday only for the cashier to find it's mate. No return for me afterall!
> 
> Then I picked up some fun stationary all less for two dollars and then found me another designer penny find by accident.
> 
> Oliver People sunglasses that retailed $110.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2857772


 
Cute socks & sunglasses. Most of the penny finds I see posted are cr*p, so I am always amazed when something cute shows up. Congrats!



neverandever said:


> Hi all! Few random things....
> 
> First, returned this Tory Burch satchel. Just not digging it like I had hoped:
> 
> View attachment 2857342
> 
> 
> Tagged 179, retail 525 I think, but bought in Nov so it might end up cheaper.
> 
> Second. Found what I thought was a good deal on a Maje skirt but now think is a tag-switch:
> 
> View attachment 2857344
> 
> View attachment 2857345
> 
> 
> Tagged and shows up as Enjole skirt, but when you google, THIS is the Enjole skirt:
> 
> View attachment 2857348
> 
> 
> Still not sure what this could be. Googled a bit but came up with nothing.
> 
> Third, my prize for the day:
> 
> View attachment 2857350
> 
> 
> Toms black desert wedge booties. I almost bought them for $89 on Toms.com recently! Paid $35. They were a full-line return  Half size too big but thick socks will fix that. Happy happy!!


 
Eek, more tag switching. The skirt is cute. For that price I would keep it anyway, but it would be nice to know who made it.


----------



## tastangan

Does anyone know if there will be a CTR this weekend? For MLK?


----------



## tiby321

Does anyone have the UPC for the stila makeup case? Thanks!


----------



## rutabaga

I bought a pair of Rag & Bone Mercer II booties this weekend for $230, not sure if I'm going to keep them but the leather is so nice. I'm pretty sure these were an online return.


----------



## smallestkitten

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi!  The Beverly Connection Rack really is hit or miss because it is always busy - it's across from the Beverly center so lots of traffic and no children's department (if that matters) Topanga has the most designers but not the best prices.  culver city has been pretty good as well as Pasadena.  Most of the good brands are missed there.



Thank you! That is really helpful


----------



## sparksfly

tiby321 said:


> Does anyone have the UPC for the stila makeup case? Thanks!




I don't have it sorry! But I was told it sold out company wide.


----------



## mpepe32

I live in canada and finally picked up an item my dh's cousin found at her local rack for me.  She knows how much i love handbags and she found a refurb lanvin heroine shoulder bag that came to just under$300 with tax.  I wish I could post a picture but I just can't figure out how!  I had it shipped to an american address I use so I didn't even have to pay duty!


----------



## austin0607

tiby321 said:


> Does anyone have the UPC for the stila makeup case? Thanks!




Hope you track one down.


----------



## sneezz

Scored these AGL today for $120 on clearance. Wonder if these were there during the CTR sale, just waiting for me to buy them hehe.


----------



## krissa

tastangan said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a CTR this weekend? For MLK?



No there won't be. Next one should be around Presidents' Day weekend. Not sure the exact dates yet.


----------



## tastangan

krissa said:


> No there won't be. Next one should be around Presidents' Day weekend. Not sure the exact dates yet.




Thanks!


----------



## HHPmom

sneezz said:


> Scored these AGL today for $120 on clearance. Wonder if these were there during the CTR sale, just waiting for me to buy them hehe.



Hi,
I bought the same pair and love them. They were there during CTR for $90. You still got a great deal though.


----------



## neverandever

krissa said:


> No there won't be. Next one should be around Presidents' Day weekend. Not sure the exact dates yet.




Thanks krissa! &#128536; The SA I talked to this weekend wasn't sure but hadn't heard anything yet...


----------



## stephsworld

went to look for rain boots after work, but ended up finding this MJMB classic Q groove satchel for 75% off! couldn&#8217;t believe my eyes since i never find deals like this. was so happy to snatch it up!

not sure why the images posted sideways when they were upright when uploaded.


----------



## purseaholic90

stephsworld said:


> went to look for rain boots after work, but ended up finding this MJMB classic Q groove satchel for 75% off! couldn&#8217;t believe my eyes since i never find deals like this. was so happy to snatch it up!
> 
> not sure why the images posted sideways when they were upright when uploaded.


wow that's an amazing price!!! lovely color too


----------



## twboi

I am soo excited right now because I haven't gone shopping in awhile and very very glad I did today!!!! Found the motherload of shopping in NR and found my first Jimmy Choo!!!! On clearance too!! 



The price was $205 original price is 1000+ 

Walked over to a pile of knick knacks and dig thru and found another amazing find. Also my first McQueen! 
:gasp: for only $40!! Another :gasp: 




Finally found a uberly cute sandals for the spring also on clearance for only $25 from Steve Madden!! 




Thank you shopping god for being on my side today!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

twboi said:


> I am soo excited right now because I haven't gone shopping in awhile and very very glad I did today!!!! Found the motherload of shopping in NR and found my first Jimmy Choo!!!! On clearance too!!
> 
> View attachment 2860643
> 
> The price was $205 original price is 1000+
> 
> Walked over to a pile of knick knacks and dig thru and found another amazing find. Also my first McQueen!
> :gasp: for only $40!! Another :gasp:
> 
> View attachment 2860644
> 
> 
> Finally found a uberly cute sandals for the spring also on clearance for only $25 from Steve Madden!!
> 
> View attachment 2860645
> 
> 
> Thank you shopping god for being on my side today!!




Great haul! Love the AMcQ phone pouch! Was it an assorted sku? Which phone does it fit?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

ALPurseFanatic said:


> These Burberry Prorsum zebra wedges in a 40 were at the Preston Shepard Dallas NR today for 399.  They are super cute and in good condition.  I didn't have time to take a picture of the sku (sorry!)


 
I saw them on the 11th, too. I think somebody has them hiding in the kids shoes!


----------



## JNH14

sneezz said:


> Scored these AGL today for $120 on clearance. Wonder if these were there during the CTR sale, just waiting for me to buy them hehe.


 
I got these same shoes only their black patent with the buckle-I only paid $29, but they were worn and refurbished.  I couldn't tell the difference as the sole was the same on the more expensive ones as the ones on mine.  Go figure!  Guess I got a super bargain!


----------



## sneezz

JNH14 said:


> I got these same shoes only their black patent with the buckle-I only paid $29, but they were worn and refurbished.  I couldn't tell the difference as the sole was the same on the more expensive ones as the ones on mine.  Go figure!  Guess I got a super bargain!



Wowza! Super bargain indeed! congrats!


----------



## sneezz

HHPmom said:


> Hi,
> I bought the same pair and love them. They were there during CTR for $90. You still got a great deal though.



Awww. Wish I had visited this location when I went during CTR sale. 
$30 extra for coffee would have been nice! But you're right. It's still a good deal.


----------



## Ivanad

Find today


----------



## glasskey

Ivanad said:


> Find today
> View attachment 2860995
> View attachment 2860996


omg these are the wedges my sister wanted for xmas and I couldn't find them ANYWHERE. She's a size 6.5, though. I ended up finding some different wedges for super cheap but I'm still sad I didn't find these ones!

congrats!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I know how everyone here flips for Valentino and I just saw these at last call in potomac mills 

Sz 37 plus extra 30% off


----------



## Ivanad

glasskey said:


> omg these are the wedges my sister wanted for xmas and I couldn't find them ANYWHERE. She's a size 6.5, though. I ended up finding some different wedges for super cheap but I'm still sad I didn't find these ones!
> 
> congrats!!




Thank you! Here in Florida is very hard to find size 9.or 9:5. But size 6 to 8.5 is super easy.


----------



## tiby321

austin0607 said:


> Hope you track one down.
> 
> View attachment 2860174




Thank you so much!


----------



## lettuceshop

Ivanad said:


> Find today
> View attachment 2860995
> View attachment 2860996


 
Can I see the wedges from the side, I might be interested in doing a search and find.


----------



## Ivanad

lettuceshop said:


> can i see the wedges from the side, i might be interested in doing a search and find.


----------



## authenticplease

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I know how everyone here flips for Valentino and I just saw these at last call in potomac mills
> 
> Sz 37 plus extra 30% off
> 
> View attachment 2861095
> View attachment 2861096



I'm one of those Valentino nuts  nice find......but waaaayyy to small for me.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Sparksw10

Our NR in Columbia, SC isnt that great compared to others, but every now and then I come across some good fines. Today I found a Rebecca Minkoff clutch and a Marc by MJ bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I didnt purchase either, but it was nice to see some good designer bags come in. Wish we had better shoes and more bags to dig through!


----------



## ememtiny

neverandever said:


> I feel like some good stuff might be held off, but I've seen a lot of great things pop up. The last day of CTR this time I got my Lanvin bag for $570, there were four new Marc Jacobs bags, and I saw one of those cute Elizabeth and James cynnie mini bucket bags for $120 (refurb).




I agree with this totally. A few days after clear the racks I went in and found a ton of new things added. Theory sweaters, equipment cashmere, and Vince leather jackets. Not to mention these items were in multiples. It wasn't just like one random equipment cashmere sweater. Prices weren't all that great.


----------



## jorton

Sparksw10 said:


> Our NR in Columbia, SC isnt that great compared to others, but every now and then I come across some good fines. Today I found a Rebecca Minkoff clutch and a Marc by MJ bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861400
> View attachment 2861401
> 
> I didnt purchase either, but it was nice to see some good designer bags come in. Wish we had better shoes and more bags to dig through!



Love that mini natasha and the color! Not sure if I could fit that color it into my daily wardrobe but it's beautiful!


----------



## LisaK

stephsworld said:


> went to look for rain boots after work, but ended up finding this MJMB classic Q groove satchel for 75% off! couldnt believe my eyes since i never find deals like this. was so happy to snatch it up!
> 
> not sure why the images posted sideways when they were upright when uploaded.



I love that bag! It's beautiful


----------



## pepperdiva

I'm in nordstrom rack union square - how do the penny finds work? Any strategies/tips?? Thanks


----------



## lettuceshop

Ivanad said:


> View attachment 2861191
> View attachment 2861195
> View attachment 2861196
> View attachment 2861200




Thanks, but in the end I couldn't scan the barcode.


----------



## tastangan

pepperdiva said:


> I'm in nordstrom rack union square - how do the penny finds work? Any strategies/tips?? Thanks



If you have an iPhone, you can download the 'Rack' app so that you scan the price. Also, check instagram for penny finds that others have found. Good luck.


----------



## stephsworld

pepperdiva said:


> I'm in nordstrom rack union square - how do the penny finds work? Any strategies/tips?? Thanks





tastangan said:


> If you have an iPhone, you can download the 'Rack' app so that you scan the price. Also, check instagram for penny finds that others have found. Good luck.



what are these penny finds you guys are referring to? what do we search for on instagram? i'm pretty new to using the Rack app


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

stephsworld said:


> what are these penny finds you guys are referring to? what do we search for on instagram? i'm pretty new to using the Rack app


Merchandise that is marked down to a penny that should be pulled from the sales floor. If you're lucky enough to find them you can buy them. I've come across a few things that were marked a penny but I believe most are not but ring up that way.


----------



## stephsworld

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Merchandise that is marked down to a penny that should be pulled from the sales floor. If you're lucky enough to find them you can buy them. I've come across a few things that were marked a penny but I believe most are not but ring up that way.



thank you! hope i get lucky finding penny items one of these days. haha


----------



## LnA

Ivanad said:


> Find today
> View attachment 2860995
> View attachment 2860996




Hi, just wondering if they are true to size and comfy? Thanks!


----------



## daisygrl

LnA said:


> Hi, just wondering if they are true to size and comfy? Thanks!




I am not an OP of these but, Yes. They r comfy.


----------



## daisygrl

Not a fan of Wildfox, I find the brand  while lacking a quality but this one was cute and spot on. And for $15, I am fine with it. Originally sold for $64 (based on googling not tags).


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Perimeter


----------



## JNH14

sneezz said:


> Wowza! Super bargain indeed! congrats!


 


I was wrong-they were marked that then they were an extra 25% off so I paid about $17. What was the original price on your AGL shoes?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

stephsworld said:


> thank you! hope i get lucky finding penny items one of these days. haha


If you follow 'Pursefairy' on Instagram, she usually posts her penny finds and others tag her in their finds as well.


----------



## sneezz

JNH14 said:


> I was wrong-they were marked that then they were an extra 25% off so I paid about $17. What was the original price on your AGL shoes?



WHAAAAT?!! Stop making me jealous! Lol.

The red tag says retail was $325.


----------



## thundercloud

smallestkitten said:


> I've been stalking this thread/forum for the longest time and I'm finally posting! I'm from Australia but will be in LA (Santa Monica is where I'm staying) in a couple of weeks and I'm wondering which racks are the best. The only LA one I've been to previously is Culver City. Any advice would be super appreciated!


If you're planning to visit South Coast Plaza (Orange County/Costa Mesa) at all during your trip, I would highly recommend you stop by Metro Pointe (across the street) as well. There's a big NR (one of my fav locations), Off Fifth and Marshall's.
http://metropointe.com/

Happy shopping!


----------



## silk7

mpepe32 said:


> I live in canada and finally picked up an item my dh's cousin found at her local rack for me.  She knows how much i love handbags and she found a refurb lanvin heroine shoulder bag that came to just under$300 with tax.  I wish I could post a picture but I just can't figure out how!  I had it shipped to an american address I use so I didn't even have to pay duty!




I hear ya! I take stuff up for my people in Canada all the time  Fellow Canadian living in US and OBSESSED with Rack!!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AEGIS

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I know how everyone here flips for Valentino and I just saw these at last call in potomac mills
> 
> Sz 37 plus extra 30% off
> 
> View attachment 2861095
> View attachment 2861096




Wish these were my size!


----------



## stephsworld

Colaluvstrvl said:


> If you follow 'Pursefairy' on Instagram, she usually posts her penny finds and others tag her in their finds as well.



thank you! will start following now.


----------



## stellalaw

Please let me know if anyone spots rag and bone booties!!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

stellalaw said:


> Please let me know if anyone spots rag and bone booties!!!




Couple of Devon booties at Beverly connection in 37 and 36


----------



## stellalaw

gottaluvmybags said:


> Couple of Devon booties at Beverly connection in 37 and 36



Thanks! Do you know the sku? Do these fit TTS? The harrow boots I go up a full size


----------



## Ivanad

LnA said:


> Hi, just wondering if they are true to size and comfy? Thanks!




I have wide feet, my shoe size is 81/2W, this one is size 9M and work perfect for me. If you feet is narrow go 1 size or half size smaller. And yes is very comfy


----------



## JNH14

sneezz said:


> WHAAAAT?!! Stop making me jealous! Lol.
> 
> The red tag says retail was $325.


 
Thanks you just made my week!


----------



## anasa

This is the SKU for the Devon boot!  





stellalaw said:


> Thanks! Do you know the sku? Do these fit TTS? The harrow boots I go up a full size


----------



## stellalaw

anasa said:


> This is the SKU for the Devon boot!
> View attachment 2863006



thank you!!!!


----------



## stellalaw

gottaluvmybags said:


> Couple of Devon booties at Beverly connection in 37 and 36



I found them but they're $240?


----------



## letteshop

stellalaw said:


> Please let me know if anyone spots rag and bone booties!!!




The moto boots are $89.25 now.  I know there were a lot of mixed feelings with this pair but I personally don't have any issues with them.  Here's the UPC:


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I ended up returning mine, they were mismarked on the tag it said 36 but they are a 37.  Ultimately I couldn't justify the purchase being that I have very similar Rebecca Minkoff booties

Devon UPC 886353063851


----------



## MShells

Found this bag Alexander Wang Marion crossbody bag at the Union Square Nordstrom Rack. It doesn't have the rose gold hardware I wanted, but for $245, I'll take it!


----------



## gail13

MShells said:


> Found this bag Alexander Wang Marion crossbody bag at the Union Square Nordstrom Rack. It doesn't have the rose gold hardware I wanted, but for $245, I'll take it!
> 
> View attachment 2863499
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863505



Love it!  Very chic.


----------



## gail13

smallestkitten said:


> I've been stalking this thread/forum for the longest time and I'm finally posting! I'm from Australia but will be in LA (Santa Monica is where I'm staying) in a couple of weeks and I'm wondering which racks are the best. The only LA one I've been to previously is Culver City. Any advice would be super appreciated!



Topanga Canyon is very good too.  If you go off hrs, traffic should be OK.  Is there something in particular you are looking for?


----------



## lettuceshop

I'm looking for some Tory Burch Daria suede loafers in a size 8. If anyone could get me a barcode I'd appreciate it.


----------



## gail13

lettuceshop said:


> I'm looking for some Tory Burch Daria suede loafers in a size 8. If anyone could get me a barcode I'd appreciate it.



Can you post a pic?  I see tons of TB and have been in and out of a few Racks....


----------



## lettuceshop

Thanks I've got someone looking in the Dallas area, I saw them once in a smaller size in a NR and didn't  think to scan the barcode


----------



## deathcookie

I've found a few penny items lately but nothing special. But today, I stumbled on this Loeffler Randall mini rider crossbody:







She was a bit dirty but her bright colors persuaded me scan to see what the markdown price was...






SA just shook their head and told me it was my lucky day!!


----------



## klynneann

deathcookie said:


> I've found a few penny items lately but nothing special. But today, I stumbled on this Loeffler Randall mini rider crossbody:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a bit dirty but her bright colors persuaded me scan to see what the markdown price was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SA just shook their head and told me it was my lucky day!!



I'll say - wow!  Nice find!!


----------



## authenticplease

deathcookie said:


> I've found a few penny items lately but nothing special. But today, I stumbled on this Loeffler Randall mini rider crossbody:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a bit dirty but her bright colors persuaded me scan to see what the markdown price was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SA just shook their head and told me it was my lucky day!!



Woohoo!  So excited for you


----------



## neverandever

deathcookie said:


> I've found a few penny items lately but nothing special. But today, I stumbled on this Loeffler Randall mini rider crossbody:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a bit dirty but her bright colors persuaded me scan to see what the markdown price was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SA just shook their head and told me it was my lucky day!!




Holy moly!! Your lucky day indeed &#128516; I LOVE Loeffler Randall stuff.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted a Lanvin tote bag at NR Honolulu today


----------



## sacko

Just returned the Marc Jacobs Isobel clutch to the Riverside PLaza NR location. Just wasnt working for me, beautiful bag and quality/craftsmanship though. Hopefully someone will get it!!!a it is about $180 originally $1195


----------



## heartoflove

deathcookie said:


> I've found a few penny items lately but nothing special. But today, I stumbled on this Loeffler Randall mini rider crossbody:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a bit dirty but her bright colors persuaded me scan to see what the markdown price was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SA just shook their head and told me it was my lucky day!!




Penny finds are fun but even more fun when they one retailed hundreds of dollars. Congrats on your fun find!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Got this criss cross ring. I've actually been wanting one for months but didn't want to spend very much. Got this for $10 won't be to mad if a crystal falls out.


----------



## neverandever

sacko said:


> Just returned the Marc Jacobs Isobel clutch to the Riverside PLaza NR location. Just wasnt working for me, beautiful bag and quality/craftsmanship though. Hopefully someone will get it!!!a it is about $180 originally $1195




I love it!! I will be calling in the AM as long as no else here has snagged it


----------



## sunnyflies

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Got this criss cross ring. I've actually been wanting one for months but didn't want to spend very much. Got this for $10 won't be to mad if a crystal falls out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864579



Very pretty ring. Looks great on you.


----------



## sacko

neverandever said:


> I love it!! I will be calling in the AM as long as no else here has snagged it



okay great im glad to hear someone will give it a good home!!! it is a very nice bag!!!!


----------



## gail13

deathcookie said:


> I've found a few penny items lately but nothing special. But today, I stumbled on this Loeffler Randall mini rider crossbody:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a bit dirty but her bright colors persuaded me scan to see what the markdown price was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SA just shook their head and told me it was my lucky day!!



Nice find.  I hope it cleans up for you.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Lurker here. I bought a few things yesterday at the Rack in Miami, nothing special, but this is LOL.


----------



## My3boyscde

beautyaddict58 said:


> View attachment 2864828
> 
> lurker here. I bought a few things yesterday at the rack in miami, nothing special, but this is lol.



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Mimmy

BeautyAddict58 said:


> View attachment 2864828
> 
> Lurker here. I bought a few things yesterday at the Rack in Miami, nothing special, but this is LOL.




Haha! I think they should have paid you to remove that from the store! &#128514;


----------



## nova_girl

BeautyAddict58 said:


> View attachment 2864828
> 
> Lurker here. I bought a few things yesterday at the Rack in Miami, nothing special, but this is LOL.




LOL that's hilarious


----------



## sunnysideup8283

BeautyAddict58 said:


> View attachment 2864828
> 
> Lurker here. I bought a few things yesterday at the Rack in Miami, nothing special, but this is LOL.




Haha &#128514;


----------



## Rarity

BeautyAddict58 said:


> View attachment 2864828
> 
> Lurker here. I bought a few things yesterday at the Rack in Miami, nothing special, but this is LOL.


----------



## daisygrl

Have gotten these just now: $325 Lamb heels for $65. Not a deal of the year, but anything 80% and up for a premium brand will do. The box says the name Deedra. ATTACH]2865117[/ATTACH]


----------



## deltalady

Didn't find anything at NR but found some Dolce & Gabbana 18K gold plated sunnies  for $89 and some Celine sunnies for $99 at Off 5th. My NR has been a bust lately.


----------



## Lushi

Got this Mk Medium studded Selma for $150 plus tax, is this a good deal?


----------



## klynneann

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2865174
> View attachment 2865175
> 
> Got this Mk Medium studded Selma for $150 plus tax, is this a good deal?



It's about 60% off, I think that's pretty good.    It's a beautiful bag!


----------



## peacelovesequin

I got a Rebecca Minkoff Quilted Mini Affair with studs for $16 dollars!


----------



## sparksfly

peacelovesequin said:


> I got a Rebecca Minkoff Quilted Mini Affair with studs for $16 dollars!




Do you happen to have the sku?


----------



## peacelovesequin

sparksfly said:


> Do you happen to have the sku?



It was assorted.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

peacelovesequin said:


> I got a Rebecca Minkoff Quilted Mini Affair with studs for $16 dollars!




Great deal!  I got mine for $59 at TJ Maxx and thought I got a good deal!!!


----------



## gail13

Has anyone else noticed that most of the handbags at the Rack at Michael Kors, Rebecca Minkoff and Kate Spade?  There are a ton of Tory Burch shoes....most of the merchandise appears to be made for the Rack and I see lots of similar items for sale at the other discounters.


----------



## austin0607

Next CTR is Feb 13.  Not sure about accuracy but that's what the SA told me today.


----------



## klynneann

peacelovesequin said:


> I got a Rebecca Minkoff Quilted Mini Affair with studs for $16 dollars!



Wow - that's an amazing score!


----------



## klynneann

austin0607 said:


> Next CTR is Feb 13.  Not sure about accuracy but that's what the SA told me today.



Makes sense - President's Day is Monday the 15th.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

gail13 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that most of the handbags at the Rack at Michael Kors, Rebecca Minkoff and Kate Spade?  There are a ton of Tory Burch shoes....most of the merchandise appears to be made for the Rack and I see lots of similar items for sale at the other discounters.




I definitely notice that in handbags. In shoes I think it's more the lowered priced shoes that I think are more made for "rack" brands. But I suppose it's a possibility for those higher price points as well.


----------



## buyingpig

peacelovesequin said:


> I got a Rebecca Minkoff Quilted Mini Affair with studs for $16 dollars!



That's a great price! I got the periwinkle one for $40 and I thought that was a good deal.


----------



## neverandever

gail13 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that most of the handbags at the Rack at Michael Kors, Rebecca Minkoff and Kate Spade?  There are a ton of Tory Burch shoes....most of the merchandise appears to be made for the Rack and I see lots of similar items for sale at the other discounters.




Yep. That's a big portion of their designer collections, and while I can't say for certain whether or not the Tory/MK bags are outlet ones, KS ones definitely are. There is a huge handful of MBMJ bags that I figured were probably outlet too...I used to own a Classic Q Fran and comparing mine to some of the ones at the store with the thin leather and shoddy materials answered that question.

The full-priced designer shoes have a high chance of being outlet, too. I found a cute pair of TB dragonfly slip-ons and tried to look them up online - nowhere to be found.

It's how discount retailers do things now - slapping higher-end labels on more cheaply-produced items.


----------



## peacelovesequin

gottaluvmybags said:


> Great deal!  I got mine for $59 at TJ Maxx and thought I got a good deal!!!





klynneann said:


> Wow - that's an amazing score!





buyingpig said:


> That's a great price! I got the periwinkle one for $40 and I thought that was a good deal.



Thank you ladies!


----------



## daisygrl

neverandever said:


> Yep. That's a big portion of their designer collections, and while I can't say for certain whether or not the Tory/MK bags are outlet ones, KS ones definitely are. There is a huge handful of MBMJ bags that I figured were probably outlet too...I used to own a Classic Q Fran and comparing mine to some of the ones at the store with the thin leather and shoddy materials answered that question.
> 
> The full-priced designer shoes have a high chance of being outlet, too. I found a cute pair of TB dragonfly slip-ons and tried to look them up online - nowhere to be found.
> 
> It's how discount retailers do things now - slapping higher-end labels on more cheaply-produced items.



In my personal shopping experience at NR, I found a lot of items (same color bags, same style, same brand, multiples of each) that I suspect are made for outlets (I do not examine quality as I do not wear those brands (MK, TB...etc) and, thus, do not know what a quality of a "real deal" is like. 

However, I found "one of a kind" items as well that I am convinced, are transfers from a full Nordstrom line, returns, or store display...etc. and I only purchase those. 

Couple of threads above, I posted Lamb shoes that I got - and I know they are from a full line. I guess, one should not be swayed by a brand only, but also by the possibility in decrease of a quality due to being made for outlets, NR...etc.


----------



## neverandever

I haven't been finding too much lately. With the windchills hitting -30 for over a week, I couldn't take my son with me after work like usual.

Joie peachy-pink top:






I was waiting for another markdown, but it's already pretty low and I don't want to risk it not being available in my size when that comes around &#128541;

Sole Society sandals:






Even if I only wore them once, for $6 it's a steal!




$8 Stride-Rite slip ons for the kiddo. Too big for him yet, but these are usually like $35.

Thanks for letting me share &#128516;


----------



## sneezz

neverandever said:


> I haven't been finding too much lately. With the windchills hitting -30 for over a week, I couldn't take my son with me after work like usual.
> 
> Joie peachy-pink top:
> 
> View attachment 2865961
> 
> View attachment 2865962
> 
> 
> I was waiting for another markdown, but it's already pretty low and I don't want to risk it not being available in my size when that comes around &#128541;
> 
> Sole Society sandals:
> 
> View attachment 2865965
> 
> View attachment 2865966
> 
> 
> Even if I only wore them once, for $6 it's a steal!
> 
> View attachment 2865967
> 
> 
> $8 Stride-Rite slip ons for the kiddo. Too big for him yet, but these are usually like $35.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share &#128516;



I think I paid $25 for those.. Don't remember but $8 is a steal! My son loves his pair. 

Great deals!


----------



## sunnyflies

Nice finds ladies.

I agree that much of what I see at outlet stores seems to be made for the outlets. Michael Kors bags, definitely are, and I suspect many other brands too when I see multiples of them. I am not looking for that kind of thing so I skip past them. I am looking for better made items from the main stores. 

I know that some of the Burberry made for outlets stuff is quite different - such as different sizes and colorway of plaids, so that they are identifiable as outlet goods. A salesperson at the Burberry's Woodbury, NY outlet store confirmed that to me as did one at an Off Saks on Long Island, NY.


----------



## JNH14

I know from experience that the Kate Spade outlet bags cannot be returned to the regular stores, as their quality is not the same as the full price line.  You're truly better off getting the real deal.  I had one of my bags start losing the color on the handle and took it back to the KS store in Atlanta.  They refunded all of my money because although I bought it on sale, I bought it from the full price line.


----------



## forever.elise

sunnyflies said:


> Nice finds ladies.
> 
> I agree that much of what I see at outlet stores seems to be made for the outlets. Michael Kors bags, definitely are, and I suspect many other brands too when I see multiples of them. I am not looking for that kind of thing so I skip past them. I am looking for better made items from the main stores.
> 
> I know that some of the Burberry made for outlets stuff is quite different - such as different sizes and colorway of plaids, so that they are identifiable as outlet goods. A salesperson at the Burberry's Woodbury, NY outlet store confirmed that to me as did one at an Off Saks on Long Island, NY.




This must be new for Burberry. I actually worked for a Burberry outlet in 2012 and they absolutely had NO made for outlet goods. Everything sold was past season stuff, some even 3 years old. I'm not sure if you spoke to a reliable SA. Some SAs really don't even know what they're talking about, and Saks outlet wouldn't ether. I know as of 3 years ago they were absolutely not making "made for outlet items" but things may have changed in the last few years. Believe me, not all SAs are reliable. To be honest, I was a fish out of water in the store where I worked. I was probably the only one with extensive Burberry knowledge, and I had coworkers who didn't even know what a trench coat was! 

The sales approach in outlets is sick compared to mainline stores. Outlet SAs get paid less than mainline stores, so they rely heavily on commission. Managers only care about their store making tons of money, and getting crazy customers in and out and on to the next. I hated working there after a while because no one cared about the product or customers. 

I know Gucci has "made for outlet" and their prints are SOOO different than mainline. Their outlet goods look like fakes! 

And btw, I did have coworkers who came from other stores, like MK or Coach, and for the longest time they also thought Burberry had made for outlet, but they were soon corrected by management.


----------



## neverandever

sunnyflies said:


> Nice finds ladies.
> 
> I agree that much of what I see at outlet stores seems to be made for the outlets. Michael Kors bags, definitely are, and I suspect many other brands too when I see multiples of them. I am not looking for that kind of thing so I skip past them. I am looking for better made items from the main stores.
> 
> I know that some of the Burberry made for outlets stuff is quite different - such as different sizes and colorway of plaids, so that they are identifiable as outlet goods. A salesperson at the Burberry's Woodbury, NY outlet store confirmed that to me as did one at an Off Saks on Long Island, NY.




That's interesting about Burberry! Thank you for the tip &#128522;


----------



## forever.elise

neverandever said:


> That's interesting about Burberry! Thank you for the tip &#128522;




I just called Burberry to confirm, and all outlet items are retail, NOT "made for outlet."


----------



## forever.elise

The only product they are making for outlet is the Buckley Nylon tote that is no longer being sold in mainline stores. Just spoke with Burberry and that's what they told me, which is what I expected. They said they do not want to be associated with "made for outlet items" and thank God!
Here is the tote (I actually have 3 of these, but bought them in 2009 from a mainline Burberry retail store.)


----------



## neverandever

forever.elise said:


> I just called Burberry to confirm, and all outlet items are retail, NOT "made for outlet."


Thank you so much, Elise! It's actually reassuring to know that Burberry is Burberry no matter what, seeing as I'm still looking for a trench  

It actually doesn't surprise me to see it confirmed that outlet SAs may be less informed, sad as it is. (I always hoped that all SAs enjoyed the brands as much as we do, but a job is a job...and definitely explains why NR employees take back items from Loft and Dressbarn) Thank you for sharing your knowledge


----------



## Stophle

Just went to Nordstrom Rack yesterday and got myself a Tory Burch scarf.

(Please excuse the bad quality, washed-out coloring on my photo, not sure what's up with my phone this morning.)


----------



## pinkny

Stophle said:


> Just went to Nordstrom Rack yesterday and got myself a Tory Burch scarf.
> 
> (Please excuse the bad quality, washed-out coloring on my photo, not sure what's up with my phone this morning.)




It's beautiful


----------



## stacestall

Stophle said:


> Just went to Nordstrom Rack yesterday and got myself a Tory Burch scarf.
> 
> (Please excuse the bad quality, washed-out coloring on my photo, not sure what's up with my phone this morning.)




Wow! That is too cute!!! Lovely find!!!


----------



## Stophle

Thanks ladies! I was very pleased to get it, it was the only one they had, mixed in with a bunch of other ones.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I found some pretty good shoe deals on my last trip:
Paul Green Riley booties ($76 compare at $380)





And some cute pink AGL flats for $57


They are 39.5 and I usually wear a 39, but they'll work with a heel liner.

These weren't on clearance but I liked them a lot:


----------



## klynneann

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I found some pretty good shoe deals on my last trip:
> Paul Green Riley booties ($76 compare at $380)
> View attachment 2866936
> 
> View attachment 2866937
> 
> 
> And some cute pink AGL flats for $57
> View attachment 2866939
> 
> They are 39.5 and I usually wear a 39, but they'll work with a heel liner.
> 
> These weren't on clearance but I liked them a lot:
> View attachment 2866941



Love the boots - great deal!


----------



## pinkfeet

Can you post the upc for the AGL's? 
Thanks!


----------



## neverandever

I have been watching these shoes for like three months. They have been bought and returned like four times...when I found them in the wrong size shoe section finally marked down to $30 ($150 retail at Nordstrom), I figured it was a sign to get them before I never saw them again. Comfiest things EVER! Original box is a plus.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I notice that a lot of people go crazy for these AGL shoes. I'm not familiar with the brand what is it that everyone loves about them?


----------



## gail13

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I notice that a lot of people go crazy for these AGL shoes. I'm not familiar with the brand what is it that everyone loves about them?



They are very comfortable and great quality-unless you get the cheaper ones made just for the anniversary sale which have a sole that's rubber I think.  AGL makes alot of flats but I have also found boots and sandals.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

neverandever said:


> I have been watching these shoes for like three months. They have been bought and returned like four times...when I found them in the wrong size shoe section finally marked down to $30 ($150 retail at Nordstrom), I figured it was a sign to get them before I never saw them again. Comfiest things EVER! Original box is a plus.
> 
> View attachment 2867221




They are super comfortable and great quality, back when I used to go into an office and was preggo I would wear those.  My feet are really difficult, I have maybe 3 pairs of shoes that fit me well and one of them are AGLs.


----------



## sacko

So if you guys remember i returned this item because i thought i was never going to use it. Me and my mom were just going to shop for a couple things and i decided to look at the bag again if it was still available. so to a peek and decided to scan it, to see if the price was lower than the tag. it came up as 0.01!!!! I almost felt my soul leave my body since I have never seen a penny item my whole entire Nordstrom Rack shopping experience. I thought they wouldnt allow me to purchase it, but they did!!!! The SA said he has seen penny finds but never one of this caliber, and especially a designer handbag!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

sacko said:


> So if you guys remember i returned this item because i thought i was never going to use it. Me and my mom were just going to shop for a couple things and i decided to look at the bag again if it was still available. so to a peek and decided to scan it, to see if the price was lower than the tag. it came up as 0.01!!!! I almost felt my soul leave my body since I have never seen a penny item my whole entire Nordstrom Rack shopping experience. I thought they wouldnt allow me to purchase it, but they did!!!! The SA said he has seen penny finds but never one of this caliber, and especially a designer handbag!!


That just means it was meant for you!! If you're still not sold on it, feel free to send it over to me &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## neverandever

sacko said:


> So if you guys remember i returned this item because i thought i was never going to use it. Me and my mom were just going to shop for a couple things and i decided to look at the bag again if it was still available. so to a peek and decided to scan it, to see if the price was lower than the tag. it came up as 0.01!!!! I almost felt my soul leave my body since I have never seen a penny item my whole entire Nordstrom Rack shopping experience. I thought they wouldnt allow me to purchase it, but they did!!!! The SA said he has seen penny finds but never one of this caliber, and especially a designer handbag!!




&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561; I completely forgot about calling for that...it was meant to be for you.

That's so amazing!! Congratulations!! I'm so pumped for you &#128516; (And definitely a little jealous...)


----------



## sacko

Colaluvstrvl said:


> That just means it was meant for you!! If you're still not sold on it, feel free to send it over to me &#65533;&#65533;




Right i thought the same thing lol and lol okay once im done lol:salute:


----------



## sacko

neverandever said:


> &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561; I completely forgot about calling for that...it was meant to be for you.
> 
> That's so amazing!! I'm so pumped for you &#128516; (And definitely a little jealous...)


  LOL i know i was thinking it was going to be gone, but was surprised it was still there. i know im happy it was my first penny find. and i do believe they still have one in Chicago


----------



## gquinn

Congrats! It was meant for you!



sacko said:


> So if you guys remember i returned this item because i thought i was never going to use it. Me and my mom were just going to shop for a couple things and i decided to look at the bag again if it was still available. so to a peek and decided to scan it, to see if the price was lower than the tag. it came up as 0.01!!!! I almost felt my soul leave my body since I have never seen a penny item my whole entire Nordstrom Rack shopping experience. I thought they wouldnt allow me to purchase it, but they did!!!! The SA said he has seen penny finds but never one of this caliber, and especially a designer handbag!!


----------



## heartoflove

sacko said:


> So if you guys remember i returned this item because i thought i was never going to use it. Me and my mom were just going to shop for a couple things and i decided to look at the bag again if it was still available. so to a peek and decided to scan it, to see if the price was lower than the tag. it came up as 0.01!!!! I almost felt my soul leave my body since I have never seen a penny item my whole entire Nordstrom Rack shopping experience. I thought they wouldnt allow me to purchase it, but they did!!!! The SA said he has seen penny finds but never one of this caliber, and especially a designer handbag!!




Totally mean to be yours. Congratulations on your penny well spent!!


----------



## gail13

sacko said:


> So if you guys remember i returned this item because i thought i was never going to use it. Me and my mom were just going to shop for a couple things and i decided to look at the bag again if it was still available. so to a peek and decided to scan it, to see if the price was lower than the tag. it came up as 0.01!!!! I almost felt my soul leave my body since I have never seen a penny item my whole entire Nordstrom Rack shopping experience. I thought they wouldnt allow me to purchase it, but they did!!!! The SA said he has seen penny finds but never one of this caliber, and especially a designer handbag!!



Wow superbargain!


----------



## klynneann

neverandever said:


> I have been watching these shoes for like three months. They have been bought and returned like four times...when I found them in the wrong size shoe section finally marked down to $30 ($150 retail at Nordstrom), I figured it was a sign to get them before I never saw them again. Comfiest things EVER! Original box is a plus.
> 
> View attachment 2867221



These are totally my style!  Definitely a sign - glad you got them.


----------



## klynneann

sacko said:


> So if you guys remember i returned this item because i thought i was never going to use it. Me and my mom were just going to shop for a couple things and i decided to look at the bag again if it was still available. so to a peek and decided to scan it, to see if the price was lower than the tag. it came up as 0.01!!!! I almost felt my soul leave my body since I have never seen a penny item my whole entire Nordstrom Rack shopping experience. I thought they wouldnt allow me to purchase it, but they did!!!! The SA said he has seen penny finds but never one of this caliber, and especially a designer handbag!!



Awesome!  Definitely meant to be.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

pinkfeet said:


> Can you post the upc for the AGL's?
> Thanks!






The numbers are 810905158429



sunnysideup8283 said:


> I notice that a lot of people go crazy for these AGL shoes. I'm not familiar with the brand what is it that everyone loves about them?




They are the most comfortable flats ever. I also have difficult feet- very high arches and pain/numbness in my toes and the first thing I said when I tried on a pair was that they felt like a hug for my feet  It's true that the leather soled ones are best as opposed to the cheaper rubber ones:


----------



## stacestall

sacko said:


> So if you guys remember i returned this item because i thought i was never going to use it. Me and my mom were just going to shop for a couple things and i decided to look at the bag again if it was still available. so to a peek and decided to scan it, to see if the price was lower than the tag. it came up as 0.01!!!! I almost felt my soul leave my body since I have never seen a penny item my whole entire Nordstrom Rack shopping experience. I thought they wouldnt allow me to purchase it, but they did!!!! The SA said he has seen penny finds but never one of this caliber, and especially a designer handbag!!




Yay!!! That's great!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## authenticplease

sacko said:


> So if you guys remember i returned this item because i thought i was never going to use it. Me and my mom were just going to shop for a couple things and i decided to look at the bag again if it was still available. so to a peek and decided to scan it, to see if the price was lower than the tag. it came up as 0.01!!!! I almost felt my soul leave my body since I have never seen a penny item my whole entire Nordstrom Rack shopping experience. I thought they wouldnt allow me to purchase it, but they did!!!! The SA said he has seen penny finds but never one of this caliber, and especially a designer handbag!!




Woohoo!  So excited for you!!


----------



## MASEML

Omg, a zeroed out item! Congrats!! It's only happened to me once before, I bought a set of wooden spreading knives from anthropologie for 5 cents. Was a dime originally but they had a 50% off sale going on so I only paid a nickel. I only realized when I got home that I got a deal! 

Your penny deal is amazing! Kicks mine, for sure...


----------



## lilac28

sacko said:


> So if you guys remember i returned this item because i thought i was never going to use it. Me and my mom were just going to shop for a couple things and i decided to look at the bag again if it was still available. so to a peek and decided to scan it, to see if the price was lower than the tag. it came up as 0.01!!!! I almost felt my soul leave my body since I have never seen a penny item my whole entire Nordstrom Rack shopping experience. I thought they wouldnt allow me to purchase it, but they did!!!! The SA said he has seen penny finds but never one of this caliber, and especially a designer handbag!!


 
This..has..got..to..be the best shopping score story ever!!! OMG, it was meant to be for you. The clutch is so pretty!


I'll be in Chicago in a couple of days, would you know which location might still have the other clutch? It would be a dream if I could score one. Unless another PFer gets there first


----------



## vesperholly

"You saved $1149.99!" lol!


----------



## tastangan

sacko said:


> So if you guys remember i returned this item because i thought i was never going to use it. Me and my mom were just going to shop for a couple things and i decided to look at the bag again if it was still available. so to a peek and decided to scan it, to see if the price was lower than the tag. it came up as 0.01!!!! I almost felt my soul leave my body since I have never seen a penny item my whole entire Nordstrom Rack shopping experience. I thought they wouldnt allow me to purchase it, but they did!!!! The SA said he has seen penny finds but never one of this caliber, and especially a designer handbag!!




Wow! Big congrats!


----------



## sacko

authenticplease said:


> Woohoo!  So excited for you!!


  Thanks!!


----------



## sacko

vesperholly said:


> "You saved $1149.99!" lol!


  Lol i know!!!:lolots:


----------



## sacko

lilac28 said:


> This..has..got..to..be the best shopping score story ever!!! OMG, it was meant to be for you. The clutch is so pretty!
> 
> 
> I'll be in Chicago in a couple of days, would you know which location might still have the other clutch? It would be a dream if I could score one. Unless another PFer gets there first



Awww thankyou!!


----------



## pinkfeet

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> View attachment 2867302
> 
> The numbers are 810905158429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are the most comfortable flats ever. I also have difficult feet- very high arches and pain/numbness in my toes and the first thing I said when I tried on a pair was that they felt like a hug for my feet  It's true that the leather soled ones are best as opposed to the cheaper rubber ones:
> View attachment 2867304



thank you, yes AGL are so comfy for my feet too. And I will also agree to avoid the anniversary edition ones ..they feel cheap.


----------



## vesperholly

sacko said:


> Lol i know!!!:lolots:



A Nordstrom Rack is being built in my area ... I'm so freaking excited to hunt for stuff like this!


----------



## sneezz

pinkfeet said:


> thank you, yes AGL are so comfy for my feet too. And I will also agree to avoid the anniversary edition ones ..they feel cheap.



Oh no I just got the rubber soled ones for $120 ($130 after tax). Should I return them? I have one other pair from the anniversary sale from 2 years ago as well as a pair with the leather sole. TBH I haven't really worn the the former pair out much so I can't evaluate the durability.


----------



## arina_kitty

lilac28 said:


> This..has..got..to..be the best shopping score story ever!!! OMG, it was meant to be for you. The clutch is so pretty!
> 
> 
> I'll be in Chicago in a couple of days, would you know which location might still have the other clutch? It would be a dream if I could score one. Unless another PFer gets there first



I have it but they denied me the penny item so I'm going to return it to the Chicago state street location. Both state street and Chicago avenue locations didn't sell me any penny items despite me not saying anything.

I didn't make a big deal but I wonder what happens one day if I do speak up would they honor it?


----------



## klynneann

arina_kitty said:


> I have it but they denied me the penny item so I'm going to return it to the Chicago state street location. Both state street and Chicago avenue locations didn't sell me any penny items despite me not saying anything.
> 
> I didn't make a big deal but I wonder what happens one day if I do speak up would they honor it?



Is it possible that sometimes the same item won't ring up as a penny everywhere?  If it did ring up as a penny, and they wouldn't sell it to you or changed the price, I would definitely speak up.  I would do it nicely, but I would speak up.


----------



## arina_kitty

klynneann said:


> Is it possible that sometimes the same item won't ring up as a penny everywhere?  If it did ring up as a penny, and they wouldn't sell it to you or changed the price, I would definitely speak up.  I would do it nicely, but I would speak up.



It did ring up a penny because I saw it. Then the person went to his manager and changed the price. The entire time I pretended to look elsewhere because of what people have been saying not to make a big deal out of it. I figure worse comes worse, I can always return and get my money back, it's not a big deal haha. I just wish there was more consistency with stores. 

It's a good thing they have good return policies. So yeah I may return it after the inventory clearance, because if I return today, I'm almost certain the store will take it away and no one can benefit from it. So keep an eye on the State Street store and I hope someone is able to "ask" for it. I just didn't have the guts haha


----------



## klynneann

arina_kitty said:


> It did ring up a penny because I saw it. Then the person went to his manager and changed the price. The entire time I pretended to look elsewhere because of what people have been saying not to make a big deal out of it. I figure worse comes worse, I can always return and get my money back, it's not a big deal haha. I just wish there was more consistency with stores.
> 
> It's a good thing they have good return policies. So yeah I may return it after the inventory clearance, because if I return today, I'm almost certain the store will take it away and no one can benefit from it. So keep an eye on the State Street store and I hope someone is able to "ask" for it. I just didn't have the guts haha



I'm sorry you missed out on it Arina.  I think when people here say not to make a big deal out of it, they mean not to ask SA's about penny items or how to find them or where to find them while shopping.  But if you find something on your own and it rings up a penny and the person at the register changes it, I would definitely speak up next time.    If you're feeling brave, maybe when you return it you can ask to speak to a manager and explain what happened and ask that they do a "price adjustment"?


----------



## LuxeDeb

sacko said:


> So if you guys remember i returned this item because i thought i was never going to use it. Me and my mom were just going to shop for a couple things and i decided to look at the bag again if it was still available. so to a peek and decided to scan it, to see if the price was lower than the tag. it came up as 0.01!!!! I almost felt my soul leave my body since I have never seen a penny item my whole entire Nordstrom Rack shopping experience. I thought they wouldnt allow me to purchase it, but they did!!!! The SA said he has seen penny finds but never one of this caliber, and especially a designer handbag!!


 
Congrats! Wow, even if you only use it once or twice a year it's a major score!


----------



## kaylee2014

Hey all! In your opinion, which days do you find the best deals (refurbished shoes/purses) from NR? I haven't had any luck finding high end designer purses and shoes! Yes, I understand it varies from store to store but I would still like to hear your thoughts!


----------



## peacelovesequin

kaylee2014 said:


> Hey all! In your opinion, which days do you find the best deals (refurbished shoes/purses) from NR? I haven't had any luck finding high end designer purses and shoes! Yes, I understand it varies from store to store but I would still like to hear your thoughts!




Monday-Wednesday. Also depends on the shipment to be honest.


----------



## IStuckACello

They're not really supposed to sell penny items, and was to pull it off the floor.  I guess many stores do it anyways. I never see them in the Bay Area :/


----------



## South Beach

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I notice that a lot of people go crazy for these AGL shoes. I'm not familiar with the brand what is it that everyone loves about them?




They are so well made, makes me crazy they never fit me due to my high arch.


----------



## neverandever

kaylee2014 said:


> Hey all! In your opinion, which days do you find the best deals (refurbished shoes/purses) from NR? I haven't had any luck finding high end designer purses and shoes! Yes, I understand it varies from store to store but I would still like to hear your thoughts!




Honestly, it completely varies on the day and timing. My absolute favorite find, a refurb Chloe Ethel, was purchased at 6pm on a weekday. Most of them occur early in the morning on the weekend, though. It all depends on your store though &#128522;


----------



## sacko

arina_kitty said:


> I have it but they denied me the penny item so I'm going to return it to the Chicago state street location. Both state street and Chicago avenue locations didn't sell me any penny items despite me not saying anything.
> 
> I didn't make a big deal but I wonder what happens one day if I do speak up would they honor it?



Im sure they would!!! i was lucky enough to have an SA that didnt mind it too much and actually praised me for finding it. I guess it just has to do with who you are speaking to? You can probably speak to the store manager?


----------



## sacko

vesperholly said:


> A Nordstrom Rack is being built in my area ... I'm so freaking excited to hunt for stuff like this!



Oh really that is exciting!!! love it when i just see a Nordstrom Rack right off the freeway lol. seems as though they are popping up everywhere and in every city. Good luck i know you will find some!!!


----------



## sacko

klynneann said:


> I'm sorry you missed out on it Arina.  I think when people here say not to make a big deal out of it, they mean not to ask SA's about penny items or how to find them or where to find them while shopping.  But if you find something on your own and it rings up a penny and the person at the register changes it, I would definitely speak up next time.    If you're feeling brave, maybe when you return it you can ask to speak to a manager and explain what happened and ask that they do a "price adjustment"?



That is a very good idea!! maybe if Arina shows the Picture i posted with the receipt they may honor it?!?!? What do you think?


----------



## sacko

arina_kitty said:


> I have it but they denied me the penny item so I'm going to return it to the Chicago state street location. Both state street and Chicago avenue locations didn't sell me any penny items despite me not saying anything.
> 
> I didn't make a big deal but I wonder what happens one day if I do speak up would they honor it?



Arina Maybe before returning it speak to a manager, and if you want show the picture i posted on it. It has a date on the receipt, so you could get a price adjustment?


----------



## klynneann

sacko said:


> That is a very good idea!! maybe if Arina shows the Picture i posted with the receipt they may honor it?!?!? What do you think?



Mmm - I don't know. I don't have a lot of experience with penny finds myself, but following the posts in these threads, I think she should ask to speak to a manager, explain that she realized the cashier changed the price from a penny, and that she didn't think that was appropriate.  Maybe someone else with more experience in this area could chime in about showing sacko's receipt...??


----------



## sacko

klynneann said:


> Mmm - I don't know. I don't have a lot of experience with penny finds myself, but following the posts in these threads, I think she should ask to speak to a manager, explain that she realized the cashier changed the price from a penny, and that she didn't think that was appropriate.  Maybe someone else with more experience in this area could chime in about showing sacko's receipt...??



Yeah true!! i dont have too much experience either, but what you say is probably the best way, and if that doesnt work too well she could possibly show it for reference lol, but yeah anyone with advice on showing receipt?


----------



## pinkfeet

arina_kitty said:


> It did ring up a penny because I saw it. Then the person went to his manager and changed the price. The entire time I pretended to look elsewhere because of what people have been saying not to make a big deal out of it. I figure worse comes worse, I can always return and get my money back, it's not a big deal haha. I just wish there was more consistency with stores.
> 
> It's a good thing they have good return policies. So yeah I may return it after the inventory clearance, because if I return today, I'm almost certain the store will take it away and no one can benefit from it. So keep an eye on the State Street store and I hope someone is able to "ask" for it. I just didn't have the guts haha



I would return it and say they changed the price. At Oakbrook they honor it and they are not suppose to change the price. If all else fails take it to Twiitter, Facebook etc -- they hate anything negative. Ask to speak with the store manager and if needed the regional.


----------



## thongpri

steel!!!


----------



## anasa

Found this at Market St. NR and it's absolutely stunning. Both the color and tailoring (those pleats!) are incredible but I don't have the budget for the dress right now. It rings up as $280ish I think, less than the tagged price. Hope someone else gets to take it home! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## arina_kitty

pinkfeet said:


> I would return it and say they changed the price. At Oakbrook they honor it and they are not suppose to change the price. If all else fails take it to Twiitter, Facebook etc -- they hate anything negative. Ask to speak with the store manager and if needed the regional.



So here's what I did last night.

I went to the store and did a return. I showed them the picture ( downloaded to my phone) and asked them how was it that my "friend" was able to get it for a penny and I wasn't. The cashier took me to the store manager.

The store manager said that all penny items were suppose to take it to the last chance store. She kept saying it was the other store's mistake for selling the penny item and the price shown is the correct price. I asked her if she scanned the item would it come up as a penny, she refused to scan the item nor do a price adjustment so I just returned the item. 

So I think it's based on store. The State street and Chicago Ave store has such high volume I suspect the managers decided to do that to control revenue loss.


----------



## buyingpig

arina_kitty said:


> So here's what I did last night.
> 
> I went to the store and did a return. I showed them the picture ( downloaded to my phone) and asked them how was it that my "friend" was able to get it for a penny and I wasn't. The cashier took me to the store manager.
> 
> The store manager said that all penny items were suppose to take it to the last chance store. She kept saying it was the other store's mistake for selling the penny item and the price shown is the correct price. I asked her if she scanned the item would it come up as a penny, she refused to scan the item nor do a price adjustment so I just returned the item.
> 
> So I think it's based on store. The State street and Chicago Ave store has such high volume I suspect the managers decided to do that to control revenue loss.



So far I was able to get 2 penny items in total in Chicago. One from State street, one from Chicago Ave. Both items were marked a penny on the red tag. The first one was a pair of Ked's at Chicago Ave. The cashier called the manager. Manager was too busy to come over, so after about 10 mins wait, the cashier let us have it for a penny. I imagine we might not have been so lucky if it wasn't so busy.

Second time was at State street, it was a pair of Zella pants with penny tag. The cashier was a young guy in his early 20s. Said "you realize this is a penny", then scanned it, sold it to us without calling anyone over. 

I remember years ago, I watched an episode of Extreme Couponing on TLC. One lady says she always cashier profile. The young guys will normally take all the coupons without much fuss. I think we probably should profile cashiers as well if we are buying penny items.

Sorry your experience was like that. I hope you have better luck in the future. Thank you for testing out the water


----------



## buyingpig

arina_kitty said:


> So here's what I did last night.
> 
> I went to the store and did a return. I showed them the picture ( downloaded to my phone) and asked them how was it that my "friend" was able to get it for a penny and I wasn't. The cashier took me to the store manager.
> 
> The store manager said that all penny items were suppose to take it to the last chance store. She kept saying it was the other store's mistake for selling the penny item and the price shown is the correct price. I asked her if she scanned the item would it come up as a penny, she refused to scan the item nor do a price adjustment so I just returned the item.
> 
> So I think it's based on store. The State street and Chicago Ave store has such high volume I suspect the managers decided to do that to control revenue loss.



It's strange though... i heard store employees bragging to each other about finding leather jacker for a penny a few weeks ago while trying things on in fitting room. If this is their policy, how can they let employee buy penny finds?


----------



## deltalady

arina_kitty said:


> So here's what I did last night.
> 
> I went to the store and did a return. I showed them the picture ( downloaded to my phone) and asked them how was it that my "friend" was able to get it for a penny and I wasn't. The cashier took me to the store manager.
> 
> The store manager said that all penny items were suppose to take it to the last chance store. She kept saying it was the other store's mistake for selling the penny item and the price shown is the correct price. I asked her if she scanned the item would it come up as a penny, she refused to scan the item nor do a price adjustment so I just returned the item.
> 
> So I think it's based on store. The State street and Chicago Ave store has such high volume I suspect the managers decided to do that to control revenue loss.



I think in your case, speaking up at the moment it rang up a penny would have yielded you better results. I'm sorry they didn't honor it for you.


----------



## arina_kitty

deltalady said:


> I think in your case, speaking up at the moment it rang up a penny would have yielded you better results. I'm sorry they didn't honor it for you.



That's exactly what I thought. But part of the reason why I didn't do it, was because the item was in the case. As soon as I said I wanted, the SA told me she can't let me walk around with it but to put it on hold at checkout. So that didn't allow me to scan the item at all. 

At checkout it did ring up as a penny, but I didn't want to be like I already knew about the penny item and make a big deal. Lesson learned lol


----------



## arina_kitty

sacko said:


> Yeah true!! i dont have too much experience either, but what you say is probably the best way, and if that doesnt work too well she could possibly show it for reference lol, but yeah anyone with advice on showing receipt?



Yeah, thanks to your receipt haha! I claimed you to be my "friend" and showed them the receipt. Haha, anyways, congrats on your find!! It is a really nice purse! The one in Chicago though has quite a few dents on the back of the purse unfortunately


----------



## arina_kitty

buyingpig said:


> So far I was able to get 2 penny items in total in Chicago. One from State street, one from Chicago Ave. Both items were marked a penny on the red tag. The first one was a pair of Ked's at Chicago Ave. The cashier called the manager. Manager was too busy to come over, so after about 10 mins wait, the cashier let us have it for a penny. I imagine we might not have been so lucky if it wasn't so busy.
> 
> Second time was at State street, it was a pair of Zella pants with penny tag. The cashier was a young guy in his early 20s. Said "you realize this is a penny", then scanned it, sold it to us without calling anyone over.
> 
> I remember years ago, I watched an episode of Extreme Couponing on TLC. One lady says she always cashier profile. The young guys will normally take all the coupons without much fuss. I think we probably should profile cashiers as well if we are buying penny items.
> 
> Sorry your experience was like that. I hope you have better luck in the future. Thank you for testing out the water



I think the difference is that your items were truly tagged as a penny, as oppose to the ones I found weren't  It was an interesting test indeed. But yeah, I have better luck finding better deals like $10 Rag and Bone pants then designer penny finds. To be quite honest most of people's penny finds are stuff that I don't care for so I don't really go out a hunt for them. However, I would go nuts over designer penny items haha.


----------



## klynneann

deltalady said:


> I think in your case, speaking up at the moment it rang up a penny would have yielded you better results. I'm sorry they didn't honor it for you.



I think it would have helped if it had actually been marked that way too and not just come up when scanned.  I'm sorry you didn't get it. Kind of BS if you ask me.


----------



## neverandever

pinkfeet said:


> I would return it and say they changed the price. At Oakbrook they honor it and they are not suppose to change the price. If all else fails take it to Twiitter, Facebook etc -- they hate anything negative. Ask to speak with the store manager and if needed the regional.




I would not recommend this. Penny finds are supposed to be pulled; many stores will honor but some do not. Taking it to social media is a great way to get it taken away entirely company-wide.


----------



## arina_kitty

neverandever said:


> I would not recommend this. Penny finds are supposed to be pulled; many stores will honor but some do not. Taking it to social media is a great way to get it taken away entirely company-wide.



I agree. That's why I didn't want to make a big deal about this. I personally believe one of the big reasons why they are getting so much stricter was because of instagram, where you have people took advantage of the system and purchase penny items everyday. Purse forum is hidden enough that I feel Nordstrom Rack wouldn't pay attention as oppose to instagram. 

It is true to some extent the more attention these items get on social media, the faster it is to get taken away. So if it happens to you (penny items), consider yourself lucky.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

South Beach said:


> They are so well made, makes me crazy they never fit me due to my high arch.




I love flats but they're not my style. But it's good to know I was always curious as to why people seemed so into them.


----------



## anasa

Has anyone seen the silver glitter Toms (womens) at their local racks? I need to pick up a pair for a gift and was hoping to try my luck with NR before ordering them from the full line store. I won't be able to go to my branch yet so I'm hoping to get some leads from anyone here.


----------



## arina_kitty

anasa said:


> Has anyone seen the silver glitter Toms (womens) at their local racks? I need to pick up a pair for a gift and was hoping to try my luck with NR before ordering them from the full line store. I won't be able to go to my branch yet so I'm hoping to get some leads from anyone here.



What size do you need? I vaguely remember seeing some Toms (I can't remember the color) but I can make a trip during lunch since it's a block away from me lol


----------



## JNH14

I have seen the silver ones at The Rack at Northpoint in Alpharetta, GA.


----------



## gail13

k,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,                                                                                                                                attention as oppose to instagram. 

It is true to some extent the more attention these items get on social media, the faster it is to get taken away. So if it happens to you (penny items), consider yourself lucky. [/QUOTE]

Trust me Nordstrom knows all about Purse Forum.  They are well aware of penny items.  I think they leave it up to store mgr to enforce the policy.  It bugs me to no end that some people have nothing better to do than to scan in tons of items to see if they can find a penny item.  To find one randomly is wonderful and makes the shopping experience fun.  To take advantage of NR generous spirit is something else.


----------



## anasa

arina_kitty said:


> What size do you need? I vaguely remember seeing some Toms (I can't remember the color) but I can make a trip during lunch since it's a block away from me lol




Oh I would be so grateful if you could check for me! I need a size 12 women's. Or I suppose if you find them in any size I can use the upc to search the app? Thank you!


----------



## anasa

Thanks for the heads up! I should definitely check NR before ordering them full price, then. I hope I find them. &#9786;&#65039;



JNH14 said:


> I have seen the silver ones at The Rack at Northpoint in Alpharetta, GA.


----------



## authenticplease

JNH14 said:


> I have seen the silver ones at The Rack at Northpoint in Alpharetta, GA.




+1. And I'm not certain of exact size but they were between size 7-9 aisles.


----------



## yakusoku.af

gail13 said:


> k,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,                                                                                                                                attention as oppose to instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> It is true to some extent the more attention these items get on social media, the faster it is to get taken away. So if it happens to you (penny items), consider yourself lucky.





Trust me Nordstrom knows all about Purse Forum.  They are well aware of penny items.  I think they leave it up to store mgr to enforce the policy.  It bugs me to no end that some people have nothing better to do than to scan in tons of items to see if they can find a penny item.  To find one randomly is wonderful and makes the shopping experience fun.  To take advantage of NR generous spirit is something else.[/QUOTE]


Nordstrom also figured out the hashtags for Instagram for penny finds. That's why some IG accounts went private and they share pics by tagging each other instead of using hashtags. SAs were telling customers about the hashtags so they stopped using them. 
One girl on IG bragged about finding over 100 penny items in one day and having to bring in friends to do separate transactions. I don't know what location she goes to but it seems like they don't care how many penny items she finds, they let her buy them all. 
Sadly my NR seems to be on it. I can never find any of the penny items people post but I only look for the ones I like, not everything.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

buyingpig said:


> It's strange though... i heard store employees bragging to each other about finding leather jacker for a penny a few weeks ago while trying things on in fitting room. If this is their policy, how can they let employee buy penny finds?


I  didn't think the employees were allowed to buy the penny items.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Lately penny items have been like unicorns... Only luck has been a pair if top shop earrings that were marked a penny and the SA was excited for me


----------



## Pao9

I don't see many penny items either! Got lucky 3 times! I only scan items that I have interest in buying and that I know have been in store for a lonnnng time! I don't have all day and it drains my battery! Lol! I do get a lower price sometimes when I scan which is cool too!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Pao9 said:


> I don't see many penny items either! Got lucky 3 times! I only scan items that I have interest in buying and that I know have been in store for a lonnnng time! I don't have all day and it drains my battery! Lol! I do get a lower price sometimes when I scan which is cool too!




&#128514; re: draining the battery


----------



## sacko

arina_kitty said:


> Yeah, thanks to your receipt haha! I claimed you to be my "friend" and showed them the receipt. Haha, anyways, congrats on your find!! It is a really nice purse! The one in Chicago though has quite a few dents on the back of the purse unfortunately



NO problem!!! i read the latest answers, im sorry you werent able to get it!! And we are friends, all of us!!! we all try and help eachother!!! BTW was the clutch the black striped color?


----------



## arina_kitty

sacko said:


> NO problem!!! i read the latest answers, im sorry you werent able to get it!! And we are friends, all of us!!! we all try and help eachother!!! BTW was the clutch the black striped color?



It was red, like yours


----------



## BeautyAddict58

gottaluvmybags said:


> Lately penny items have been like unicorns... Only luck has been a pair if top shop earrings that were marked a penny and the SA was excited for me


Both penny items I found (athletic and comfort sandals) were not actually marked a penny (I think $49.99 and $69.99) but they scanned at the register as such. 
I did not know what was going on the first time, that was when I came to this thread and found out about penny items!


----------



## sparksfly

I follow a few people who post penny items on Instagram and they usually buy anything just not things in their size.

Occasionally I'll look at their instagrams quickly and just keep my eye out. 

My latest penny find was actually marked a penny on the tag. It was a leopard print scuba top.


----------



## neverandever

Nothing much great lately. Did pick these up, though:






I didn't want to pay that much for them (and really don't like Michael Kors!), but they're super-comfy and they fill a wardrobe void...I knew if I waited for the next markdown they would either be scuffed up terribly or not available in my size.


----------



## krissa

I snagged another Tory burch vinyl mini for $55, not bad but not as good as my altered and refinished large one. I'm actually in the market for a bigger purse, but I think this one is going to a friend. I wish I could find something great during clear the racks.


----------



## krissa

buyingpig said:


> It's strange though... i heard store employees bragging to each other about finding leather jacker for a penny a few weeks ago while trying things on in fitting room. If this is their policy, how can they let employee buy penny finds?



I work at a rack and we cannot buy penny items. Idk if they're skating around that rule somehow.


----------



## krissa

kaylee2014 said:


> Hey all! In your opinion, which days do you find the best deals (refurbished shoes/purses) from NR? I haven't had any luck finding high end designer purses and shoes! Yes, I understand it varies from store to store but I would still like to hear your thoughts!



I think it's a crap shoot and luck thing. Besides transfers some good stuff comes in that's simply a return. Most of the good deals I found were bc I was at the right place at the right time.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I picked up some more shoes yesterday, after returning the Paul Green booties I bought a couple of weeks ago:

Ferragamo nude pumps:




They were actually $99!
UPC is 8054721550285

And these Longchamps weren't on clearance but I've been eyeing them and they are so comfortable:



Now Spring just needs to get here so I can wear them! -Probably May or June at the earliest


----------



## klynneann

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I picked up some more shoes yesterday, after returning the Paul Green booties I bought a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> Ferragamo nude pumps:
> View attachment 2871097
> 
> View attachment 2871098
> 
> They were actually $99!
> UPC is 8054721550285
> 
> And these Longchamps weren't on clearance but I've been eyeing them and they are so comfortable:
> View attachment 2871102
> 
> 
> Now Spring just needs to get here so I can wear them! -Probably May or June at the earliest



Nice score on the Ferragamos! Why wait to wear the Longchamp? You could totally wear them now!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

klynneann said:


> Nice score on the Ferragamos! Why wait to wear the Longchamp? You could totally wear them now!




Well we have so much snow and ice and muck here (Minnesota) and it's so cold that I pretty much live in boots. All of my beautiful pumps and flats live in the closet from November- May, unless I wear boots and change when I get somewhere. That doesn't stop me from buying them


----------



## klynneann

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Well we have so much snow and ice and muck here (Minnesota) and it's so cold that I pretty much live in boots. All of my beautiful pumps and flats live in the closet from November- May, unless I wear boots and change when I get somewhere. That doesn't stop me from buying them



Ahhh, I see.  Bummer!  It gives you something to look forward to I guess.


----------



## bankygirl

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Well we have so much snow and ice and muck here (Minnesota) and it's so cold that I pretty much live in boots. All of my beautiful pumps and flats live in the closet from November- May, unless I wear boots and change when I get somewhere. That doesn't stop me from buying them



Have you tried leather protector spray? When I lived in MA, I wore a pair of boots that had been waterproofed, and 6 years later, I still have them. Other than the broken in look of the leather, they're as good as new!
Ps: Those Longchamp are gorgeous!


----------



## neverandever

This pair of leather pants is still hanging around - price is down to $99, retail $750:








They are a true grey, not black like they appear. I am 10 years and 1 kid too late to pull these over my hips though &#128540;

Took these into the dressing room expecting disappointment, but they fit like a glove! Not really like boyfriend jeans (which is great bc that cut makes me look AWFUL), AND I don't have to get them hemmed! I normally shun "exclusive" items (that means you made them more cheaply, you're not fooling anyone), but $50 is worth great-fitting jeans:






Thanks for letting me share, as always &#128536;


----------



## sparksfly

neverandever said:


> This pair of leather pants is still hanging around - price is down to $99, retail $750:
> 
> View attachment 2872347
> 
> View attachment 2872348
> 
> View attachment 2872349
> 
> 
> They are a true grey, not black like they appear. I am 10 years and 1 kid too late to pull these over my hips though &#128540;
> 
> Took these into the dressing room expecting disappointment, but they fit like a glove! Not really like boyfriend jeans (which is great bc that cut makes me look AWFUL), AND I don't have to get them hemmed! I normally shun "exclusive" items (that means you made them more cheaply, you're not fooling anyone), but $50 is worth great-fitting jeans:
> 
> View attachment 2872355
> 
> View attachment 2872356
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, as always &#128536;




Could you post the sku for the leather pants?


----------



## neverandever

sparksfly said:


> Could you post the sku for the leather pants?




I did. It is assorted


----------



## neverandever

So glad I made a trip up to the other Rack!








Rag and Bone Daltons. I have been searching for a black pair of R&B that wasn't Harrows for eons!!! Full-line transfer with dust bag and box.








Sophia Webster size 38.5 I think? I would have gotten these in a heartbeat if I hadn't just gotten an outrageous pair of Charlotte Olympia boots.






Chloe Dree - not marked as refurb and covers still on the hardware...Nordstrom store sticker on the tag though so it's definitely a return - care card included but no dustbag.

I've never heard of this style - was it new for AW14?


----------



## klynneann

neverandever said:


> So glad I made a trip up to the other Rack!
> 
> View attachment 2872442
> 
> View attachment 2872443
> 
> View attachment 2872444
> 
> 
> Rag and Bone Daltons. I have been searching for a black pair of R&B that wasn't Harrows for eons!!! Full-line transfer with dust bag and box.
> 
> View attachment 2872445
> 
> View attachment 2872446
> 
> View attachment 2872447
> 
> 
> Sophia Webster size 38.5 I think? I would have gotten these in a heartbeat if I hadn't just gotten an outrageous pair of Charlotte Olympia boots.
> 
> View attachment 2872449
> 
> View attachment 2872451
> 
> 
> Chloe Dree - not marked as refurb and covers still on the hardware...Nordstrom store sticker on the tag though so it's definitely a return - care card included but no dustbag.
> 
> I've never heard of this style - was it new for AW14?



Dree - Either that or SS14 - it's been out for around a year-ish (that's what it feels like anyway).  Looks beautiful.  So funny how different everything looks IRL; often so much nicer lol!  Probably a good thing, so I don't buy tons and tons online.


----------



## neverandever

klynneann said:


> Dree - Either that or SS14 - it's been out for around a year-ish (that's what it feels like anyway).  Looks beautiful.  So funny how different everything looks IRL; often so much nicer lol!  Probably a good thing, so I don't buy tons and tons online.




Thanks! Wasn't quite sure. It is so beautiful IRL - I actually noticed it because it was locked up with some MBMJs and was like "Oh! What are you?" I can't seem to find it on sale anywhere at a retailer, so either it was popular or a complete flop &#128514;


----------



## klynneann

neverandever said:


> Thanks! Wasn't quite sure. It is so beautiful IRL - I actually noticed it because it was locked up with some MBMJs and was like "Oh! What are you?" I can't seem to find it on sale anywhere at a retailer, so either it was popular or a complete flop &#128514;



Hunh - that's interesting.  Pretty much every retailer had them a few months ago!  And I saw some on sale during sale season.  It looks like they must have all been pulled now, though.  Interesting...


----------



## Seng

neverandever said:


> This pair of leather pants is still hanging around - price is down to $99, retail $750:
> 
> View attachment 2872347
> 
> View attachment 2872348
> 
> View attachment 2872349
> 
> 
> They are a true grey, not black like they appear. I am 10 years and 1 kid too late to pull these over my hips though &#128540;
> 
> Took these into the dressing room expecting disappointment, but they fit like a glove! Not really like boyfriend jeans (which is great bc that cut makes me look AWFUL), AND I don't have to get them hemmed! I normally shun "exclusive" items (that means you made them more cheaply, you're not fooling anyone), but $50 is worth great-fitting jeans:
> 
> View attachment 2872355
> 
> View attachment 2872356
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, as always &#128536;




I picked up the same exact pair of Paige jeans from anthro for about $72 after discounts! Agree that it fits more like skinny jean and no hemming required for me either! You got them for a great price and they're so comfy!


----------



## jorton

neverandever said:


> This pair of leather pants is still hanging around - price is down to $99, retail $750:
> 
> View attachment 2872347
> 
> View attachment 2872348
> 
> View attachment 2872349
> 
> 
> They are a true grey, not black like they appear. I am 10 years and 1 kid too late to pull these over my hips though &#128540;
> 
> Took these into the dressing room expecting disappointment, but they fit like a glove! Not really like boyfriend jeans (which is great bc that cut makes me look AWFUL), AND I don't have to get them hemmed! I normally shun "exclusive" items (that means you made them more cheaply, you're not fooling anyone), but $50 is worth great-fitting jeans:
> 
> View attachment 2872355
> 
> View attachment 2872356
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, as always &#128536;



Ahh so jealous about those Paige jeans! I've been eyeing them online but haven't found them in my size! Did you happen to see any other sizes? Good to hear that they fit well because I was hoping they wouldn't be too "baggy" or unflattering since they are boyfriend jeans. Love the crop on them.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

neverandever said:


> So glad I made a trip up to the other Rack!
> 
> View attachment 2872442
> 
> View attachment 2872443
> 
> View attachment 2872444
> 
> 
> Rag and Bone Daltons. I have been searching for a black pair of R&B that wasn't Harrows for eons!!! Full-line transfer with dust bag and box.
> 
> View attachment 2872445
> 
> View attachment 2872446
> 
> View attachment 2872447
> 
> 
> Sophia Webster size 38.5 I think? I would have gotten these in a heartbeat if I hadn't just gotten an outrageous pair of Charlotte Olympia boots.
> 
> View attachment 2872449
> 
> View attachment 2872451
> 
> 
> Chloe Dree - not marked as refurb and covers still on the hardware...Nordstrom store sticker on the tag though so it's definitely a return - care card included but no dustbag.
> 
> I've never heard of this style - was it new for AW14?


Very classic black bag!


----------



## luvpandas8

I know it's not the rack but I thought someone here would love to know this...Just saw this at Nordies in Cerritos CA!! Pretty good discount...


----------



## luvpandas8

They also had this baylee bag but I didnt get to take a picture. Exactly this bag for I think $796!!


----------



## purse girl1972

yakusoku.af said:


> Trust me Nordstrom knows all about Purse Forum.  They are well aware of penny items.  I think they leave it up to store mgr to enforce the policy.  It bugs me to no end that some people have nothing better to do than to scan in tons of items to see if they can find a penny item.  To find one randomly is wonderful and makes the shopping experience fun.  To take advantage of NR generous spirit is something else.




Nordstrom also figured out the hashtags for Instagram for penny finds. That's why some IG accounts went private and they share pics by tagging each other instead of using hashtags. SAs were telling customers about the hashtags so they stopped using them. 
One girl on IG bragged about finding over 100 penny items in one day and having to bring in friends to do separate transactions. I don't know what location she goes to but it seems like they don't care how many penny items she finds, they let her buy them all. 
Sadly my NR seems to be on it. I can never find any of the penny items people post but I only look for the ones I like, not everything.[/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]I saw in IG the girl who have a lot of penny deals, how can they manage to get and know all those penny deals?...I didn't get any penny deals so far


----------



## purse girl1972

purse girl1972 said:


> Nordstrom also figured out the hashtags for Instagram for penny finds. That's why some IG accounts went private and they share pics by tagging each other instead of using hashtags. SAs were telling customers about the hashtags so they stopped using them.
> One girl on IG bragged about finding over 100 penny items in one day and having to bring in friends to do separate transactions. I don't know what location she goes to but it seems like they don't care how many penny items she finds, they let her buy them all.
> Sadly my NR seems to be on it. I can never find any of the penny items people post but I only look for the ones I like, not everything.



[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]I saw in IG the girl who have a lot of penny deals, how can they manage to get and know all those penny deals?...I didn't get any penny deals so far[/QUOTE]


----------



## KensingtonUK

neverandever said:


> So glad I made a trip up to the other Rack!
> 
> View attachment 2872442
> 
> View attachment 2872443
> 
> View attachment 2872444
> 
> 
> Rag and Bone Daltons. I have been searching for a black pair of R&B that wasn't Harrows for eons!!! Full-line transfer with dust bag and box.
> 
> View attachment 2872445
> 
> View attachment 2872446
> 
> View attachment 2872447
> 
> 
> Sophia Webster size 38.5 I think? I would have gotten these in a heartbeat if I hadn't just gotten an outrageous pair of Charlotte Olympia boots.
> 
> View attachment 2872449
> 
> View attachment 2872451
> 
> 
> Chloe Dree - not marked as refurb and covers still on the hardware...Nordstrom store sticker on the tag though so it's definitely a return - care card included but no dustbag.
> 
> I've never heard of this style - was it new for AW14?




Pretty bag.  Someone just posted a few posts more recent that they saw this exact bag at Nordstrom's on clearance for the same price in case anyone else is also looking for one


----------



## neverandever

luvpandas8 said:


> I know it's not the rack but I thought someone here would love to know this...Just saw this at Nordies in Cerritos CA!! Pretty good discount...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872776
> View attachment 2872777
> View attachment 2872779




Oooh, it's the same one I found but in brown! Nordies must be phasing them out. &#128078; I wonder why this was less popular than the Drew? I don't see the Drew appeal but am in love with this style


----------



## yakusoku.af

purse girl1972 said:


> Nordstrom also figured out the hashtags for Instagram for penny finds. That's why some IG accounts went private and they share pics by tagging each other instead of using hashtags. SAs were telling customers about the hashtags so they stopped using them.
> 
> One girl on IG bragged about finding over 100 penny items in one day and having to bring in friends to do separate transactions. I don't know what location she goes to but it seems like they don't care how many penny items she finds, they let her buy them all.
> 
> Sadly my NR seems to be on it. I can never find any of the penny items people post but I only look for the ones I like, not everything.





[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]I saw in IG the girl who have a lot of penny deals, how can they manage to get and know all those penny deals?...I didn't get any penny deals so far[/QUOTE]


I think she scans everything. I don't think everything is marked a penny. And other people tag her on their finds too. 
I don't understand how her store lets her buy so many penny finds. She has new finds almost everyday.


----------



## purse girl1972

[/QUOTE]I saw in IG the girl who have a lot of penny deals, how can they manage to get and know all those penny deals?...I didn't get any penny deals so far[/QUOTE]


I think she scans everything. I don't think everything is marked a penny. And other people tag her on their finds too. 
I don't understand how her store lets her buy so many penny finds. She has new finds almost everyday.[/QUOTE]

Is there an app for that, how do they scan? Just curious, I went to my NR asked the SA they know all about it...they are tracking them


----------



## peacelovesequin

[/QUOTE] Is there an app for that, how do they scan? Just curious, I went to my NR asked the SA they know all about it...they are tracking them[/QUOTE]

Nordstrom Rack has an app.  https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rack-stores/id725640980?mt=8


----------



## peacelovesequin

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I picked up some more shoes yesterday, after returning the Paul Green booties I bought a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> Ferragamo nude pumps:
> View attachment 2871097
> 
> View attachment 2871098
> 
> They were actually $99!
> UPC is 8054721550285
> 
> And these Longchamps weren't on clearance but I've been eyeing them and they are so comfortable:
> View attachment 2871102
> 
> 
> Now Spring just needs to get here so I can wear them! -Probably May or June at the earliest



The Longchamps are beautiful.


----------



## lynni98

Ladies. I'm new to this forum and need your input. I bought this Tory Burch wallet today. I'm not seeing this green color selling anywhere. Is this a made for outlet color? 

Thoughts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://m.imgur.com/SRh5WMw


----------



## peacelovesequin

lynni98 said:


> Ladies. I'm new to this forum and need your input. I bought this Tory Burch wallet today. I'm not seeing this green color selling anywhere. Is this a made for outlet color?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.imgur.com/SRh5WMw




I found this one: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/525865693961813437/ 
The color is Emerald


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

luvpandas8 said:


> I know it's not the rack but I thought someone here would love to know this...Just saw this at Nordies in Cerritos CA!! Pretty good discount...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872776
> View attachment 2872777
> View attachment 2872779




Nice!


----------



## yakusoku.af

I saw in IG the girl who have a lot of penny deals, how can they manage to get and know all those penny deals?...I didn't get any penny deals so far[/QUOTE]





I think she scans everything. I don't think everything is marked a penny. And other people tag her on their finds too. 

I don't understand how her store lets her buy so many penny finds. She has new finds almost everyday.[/QUOTE]



Is there an app for that, how do they scan? Just curious, I went to my NR asked the SA they know all about it...they are tracking them[/QUOTE]


They use the NR app and when you scan a barcode for search and send the price comes up. 
At whichever rack she goes to they don't seem to care, they let her buy anything and everything she finds for a penny.


----------



## jorton

Does anyone else think it's silly when they go in and buy out ALL of the item they found that was a penny. I'm sorry it it just seems like hoarding/ a waste to me. I'm all for penny finds but it just seems like people are going overboard and buying things just for the sake of buying things. I have found some nice penny items here and there and that's great if people can find use for them but half the stuff that is a penny is normally not any good.


----------



## deltalady

I happen to patron the same Rack that she goes to. I've never found a penny item.


----------



## sparksfly

yakusoku.af said:


> I saw in IG the girl who have a lot of penny deals, how can they manage to get and know all those penny deals?...I didn't get any penny deals so far







I think she scans everything. I don't think everything is marked a penny. And other people tag her on their finds too. 

I don't understand how her store lets her buy so many penny finds. She has new finds almost everyday.[/QUOTE]



Is there an app for that, how do they scan? Just curious, I went to my NR asked the SA they know all about it...they are tracking them[/QUOTE]


They use the NR app and when you scan a barcode for search and send the price comes up. 
At whichever rack she goes to they don't seem to care, they let her buy anything and everything she finds for a penny.[/QUOTE]


Yeah usually using the app and scanning the item tells you if its a penny or not. 

I had an issue though where the sales associate changed the price it rang up to the price on the sticker(it rang up a penny) and I left. Then went back once I realized and showed them on the app but they had no idea what the app was and one that did told the associates it was just for seeing if other stores had stock. They wouldn't change the price back and when I returned the item they sent it to last chance.


----------



## feudingfaeries

I've used the app a couple times to search for different sizes and colors, does anyone know what it means when the price is crossed out on the app?


----------



## marksuzy

feudingfaeries said:


> I've used the app a couple times to search for different sizes and colors, does anyone know what it means when the price is crossed out on the app?




The crossed out price is the "original" price, although frequently it is manufacturer's suggested retail price (for made for the Rack items).


----------



## sunnysideup8283

jorton said:


> Does anyone else think it's silly when they go in and buy out ALL of the item they found that was a penny. I'm sorry it it just seems like hoarding/ a waste to me. I'm all for penny finds but it just seems like people are going overboard and buying things just for the sake of buying things. I have found some nice penny items here and there and that's great if people can find use for them but half the stuff that is a penny is normally not any good.




I've been thinking the same thing.


----------



## kcarmona

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I've been thinking the same thing.




I completely agree. I follow some of them on instagram and it actually bothers me quite a bit when they post 50 pairs of Fendi sunnies they found for .01 and the caption is "These are ugly but I bought them all anyway." I'm sure someone who couldn't afford to spend a lot would of loved a pair of designer sunglasses for a steal.


----------



## peacelovesequin

kcarmona said:


> I completely agree. I follow some of them on instagram and it actually bothers me quite a bit when they post 50 pairs of Fendi sunnies they found for .01 and the caption is "These are ugly but I bought them all anyway." I'm sure someone who couldn't afford to spend a lot would of loved a pair of designer sunglasses for a steal.



I saw that post and thought the same thing. Whenever I find multiples, I'll only take one/two, and leave the rest for someone to find. There have been times where I didn't even like the penny deal and alerted other shoppers about it.


----------



## littlemisscoco

luvpandas8 said:


> They also had this baylee bag but I didnt get to take a picture. Exactly this bag for I think $796!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872784




I would love to get the UPC for this! What a steal!!!


----------



## feudingfaeries

marksuzy said:


> The crossed out price is the "original" price, although frequently it is manufacturer's suggested retail price (for made for the Rack items).



Sorry, let me explain this better. The ticket will say the item is 139.90, when I use the app, it'll cross out the 139.90 price but won't list any other price, and when the sales associate rings me up, it comes up as 139.90. Why was the price crossed off on the app?


----------



## peacelovesequin

feudingfaeries said:


> Sorry, let me explain this better. The ticket will say the item is 139.90, when I use the app, it'll cross out the 139.90 price but won't list any other price, and when the sales associate rings me up, it comes up as 139.90. Why was the price crossed off on the app?



Is the tag assorted? Whenever I scan assorted items in the app, this happens.


----------



## tastangan

feudingfaeries said:


> Sorry, let me explain this better. The ticket will say the item is 139.90, when I use the app, it'll cross out the 139.90 price but won't list any other price, and when the sales associate rings me up, it comes up as 139.90. Why was the price crossed off on the app?




I'm wondering about this too. I wonder if it should have been a penny but didn't show up as such.

I see this even for non-assorted items


----------



## bagshoemisses

Those penny ladies on Instagram are so rude and mean. They don't respond to people commenting and they want everything to be their little secret. Lol. And to the person who said they cannot find any penny items, I know you can't find any because that lady who scans and finds all the penny items has already taken everything. Lmao. Greed.


----------



## bella601

neverandever said:


> This pair of leather pants is still hanging around - price is down to $99, retail $750:
> 
> View attachment 2872347
> 
> View attachment 2872348
> 
> View attachment 2872349
> 
> 
> They are a true grey, not black like they appear. I am 10 years and 1 kid too late to pull these over my hips though &#128540;
> 
> Took these into the dressing room expecting disappointment, but they fit like a glove! Not really like boyfriend jeans (which is great bc that cut makes me look AWFUL), AND I don't have to get them hemmed! I normally shun "exclusive" items (that means you made them more cheaply, you're not fooling anyone), but $50 is worth great-fitting jeans:
> 
> View attachment 2872355
> 
> View attachment 2872356
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, as always &#128536;




Awesome deals


----------



## bella601

sacko said:


> So if you guys remember i returned this item because i thought i was never going to use it. Me and my mom were just going to shop for a couple things and i decided to look at the bag again if it was still available. so to a peek and decided to scan it, to see if the price was lower than the tag. it came up as 0.01!!!! I almost felt my soul leave my body since I have never seen a penny item my whole entire Nordstrom Rack shopping experience. I thought they wouldnt allow me to purchase it, but they did!!!! The SA said he has seen penny finds but never one of this caliber, and especially a designer handbag!!




Omg!!!! That is amazing!! Congrats


----------



## bella601

deltalady said:


> Didn't find anything at NR but found some Dolce & Gabbana 18K gold plated sunnies  for $89 and some Celine sunnies for $99 at Off 5th. My NR has been a bust lately.




Great deal


----------



## bella601

twboi said:


> I am soo excited right now because I haven't gone shopping in awhile and very very glad I did today!!!! Found the motherload of shopping in NR and found my first Jimmy Choo!!!! On clearance too!!
> 
> View attachment 2860643
> 
> The price was $205 original price is 1000+
> 
> Walked over to a pile of knick knacks and dig thru and found another amazing find. Also my first McQueen!
> :gasp: for only $40!! Another :gasp:
> 
> View attachment 2860644
> 
> 
> Finally found a uberly cute sandals for the spring also on clearance for only $25 from Steve Madden!!
> 
> View attachment 2860645
> 
> 
> Thank you shopping god for being on my side today!!




Great!


----------



## feudingfaeries

peacelovesequin said:


> Is the tag assorted? Whenever I scan assorted items in the app, this happens.



Yes! Exactly what I'm talking about. Why does ths happen, anyone?


----------



## bella601

missjesf said:


> way to kick off the new year!! One has finally come my way; the rocco w/ iridescent studs for $398!




&#128525;


----------



## smalls

I'm curious what the Instagram-er is finding does someone mind pming me the username?  I have only scanned select items that I am intending/considering to buy at current sticker price and a couple times have found the item to be less than marked although not a penny.  I did find one penny item it was a sports bra and I didn't check it in the app so was pleasantly suprised when I was checking out and the the SA told me it was only a penny.


----------



## My3boyscde

smalls said:


> I'm curious what the Instagram-er is finding does someone mind pming me the username?  I have only scanned select items that I am intending/considering to buy at current sticker price and a couple times have found the item to be less than marked although not a penny.  I did find one penny item it was a sports bra and I didn't check it in the app so was pleasantly suprised when I was checking out and the the SA told me it was only a penny.



Sent you a pm


----------



## koko100

smalls said:


> I'm curious what the Instagram-er is finding does someone mind pming me the username?  I have only scanned select items that I am intending/considering to buy at current sticker price and a couple times have found the item to be less than marked although not a penny.  I did find one penny item it was a sports bra and I didn't check it in the app so was pleasantly suprised when I was checking out and the the SA told me it was only a penny.




+1. Curious


----------



## RTA

koko100 said:


> +1. Curious



Me too.


----------



## bargainhunter95

Does anyone's Rack have stock of longchamp pliage? I want to check before paying full price at Nordstrom.


----------



## tastangan

Nvm


----------



## bagshoemisses

It's only a matter of time before all of these penny finds are eliminated. It's getting out of hand and some customers are getting out of control.


----------



## tastangan

bagshoemisses said:


> It's only a matter of time before all of these penny finds are eliminated. It's getting out of hand and some customers are getting out of control.




Do you mean me?

I think what frustrates people is the lack of consistent policy across different stores, and even within a store it seems to be open to the interpretation of each SA.


----------



## gail13

tastangan said:


> Do you mean me?
> 
> I think what frustrates people is the lack of consistent policy across different stores, and even within a store it seems to be open to the interpretation of each SA.



Well you should know it is the policy of Nordstrom to mark things at a penny that should be sent to Last Chance where they are re ticketed at another price.  It is their policy that all these penny are to be pulled from the floor rather than sold.  The reason they are there is employee error.

I have always found Nordstrom to be above board and very customer friendly.  When people are scanning items and checking to see what their really priced vs current price shown, and trying to beat Nordstrom at their own game, something about that seems unfair.  If you find something marked a penny on the floor you should be prepared that you may not have it at that price, or dependent upon the mgr - you may be allowed to purchase it.  

The Rack is a great resource for all of us, but seriously if they sold  a ton of stuff for a penny, they can't continue to be around and provide good service.  The scan and locate app was not intended for this option.

I think we can all ask ourselves if this was our store, how would we like to handle this situation of penny finds and people trying to look for our pricing errors.


----------



## buyingpig

Hehe, it must cost Nordstrom more money to find a better way to mark things to Last Chance than having to sell hundred of things at a penny  

I am rather relaxed about the whole penny item situation. I generally go through my sections of interest everytime. I don't have any iDevice. I don't scan. If I run into penny items, great. If I don't, I still enjoy other finds.

Honestly, the potential of getting penny items cannot get me to give money to Apple.


----------



## peacelovesequin

gail13 said:


> Well you should know it is the policy of Nordstrom to mark things at a penny that should be sent to Last Chance where they are re ticketed at another price.  It is their policy that all these penny are to be pulled from the floor rather than sold.  The reason they are there is employee error.
> 
> I have always found Nordstrom to be above board and very customer friendly.  When people are scanning items and checking to see what their really priced vs current price shown, and trying to beat Nordstrom at their own game, something about that seems unfair.  If you find something marked a penny on the floor you should be prepared that you may not have it at that price, or dependent upon the mgr - you may be allowed to purchase it.
> 
> The Rack is a great resource for all of us, but seriously if they sold  a ton of stuff for a penny, they can't continue to be around and provide good service.  The scan and locate app was not intended for this option.
> 
> I think we can all ask ourselves if this was our store, how would we like to handle this situation of penny finds and people trying to look for our pricing errors.




Wonderfully said!


----------



## tastangan

gail13 said:


> Well you should know it is the policy of Nordstrom to mark things at a penny that should be sent to Last Chance where they are re ticketed at another price.  It is their policy that all these penny are to be pulled from the floor rather than sold.  The reason they are there is employee error.
> 
> 
> 
> I have always found Nordstrom to be above board and very customer friendly.  When people are scanning items and checking to see what their really priced vs current price shown, and trying to beat Nordstrom at their own game, something about that seems unfair.  If you find something marked a penny on the floor you should be prepared that you may not have it at that price, or dependent upon the mgr - you may be allowed to purchase it.
> 
> 
> 
> The Rack is a great resource for all of us, but seriously if they sold  a ton of stuff for a penny, they can't continue to be around and provide good service.  The scan and locate app was not intended for this option.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can all ask ourselves if this was our store, how would we like to handle this situation of penny finds and people trying to look for our pricing errors.




I do know that those items that are marked a penny are to be sent to Last Chance. This is the first time I have ever found a penny item, and I had no idea before this what was the store's policy with regards to penny items.

As I said, I was just unhappy that the SA was even stricter than the manager with regards to the purchase of a penny item.

I think the people most concerned about Nordstrom changing their policy are those who have been taking advantage of it for a long time.

I posted my post because I thought I'll share my experience with my first penny find but I guess not everyone wants to hear it so I'm going to delete it.


----------



## bagshoemisses

tastangan said:


> I do know that those items that are marked a penny are to be sent to Last Chance. This is the first time I have ever found a penny item, and I had no idea before this what was the store's policy with regards to penny items.
> 
> As I said, I was just unhappy that the SA was even stricter than the manager with regards to the purchase of a penny item.
> 
> I think the people most concerned about Nordstrom changing their policy are those who have been taking advantage of it for a long time.
> 
> I posted my post because I thought I'll share my experience with my first penny find but I guess not everyone wants to hear it so I'm going to delete it.




Hello Tastangan. My response was not directed at you at all. I believe if you find something marked a penny then that is the price you pay. I was more so speaking about the person who takes their phone and scan every single item in the store, brag about it online and then gets mad when other shoppers simply want to know where did you find something so cheap.


----------



## bagshoemisses

gail13 said:


> Well you should know it is the policy of Nordstrom to mark things at a penny that should be sent to Last Chance where they are re ticketed at another price.  It is their policy that all these penny are to be pulled from the floor rather than sold.  The reason they are there is employee error.
> 
> 
> 
> I have always found Nordstrom to be above board and very customer friendly.  When people are scanning items and checking to see what their really priced vs current price shown, and trying to beat Nordstrom at their own game, something about that seems unfair.  If you find something marked a penny on the floor you should be prepared that you may not have it at that price, or dependent upon the mgr - you may be allowed to purchase it.
> 
> 
> 
> The Rack is a great resource for all of us, but seriously if they sold  a ton of stuff for a penny, they can't continue to be around and provide good service.  The scan and locate app was not intended for this option.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can all ask ourselves if this was our store, how would we like to handle this situation of penny finds and people trying to look for our pricing errors.




Well stated!!!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

There are items that don't ring up with a price at stores like Macy's and their policy is to sell it for the last marked price or to pull the item. They won't sell it to you for a penny. Nordstrom sells it as a courtesy but people are definitely taking advantage of it. I've found a few things marked a penny and some that just rang up for a penny at the register which were nice surprises but honestly who has the time to sit in the store all day scanning items or the space to store a bunch of penny items that are not my size or style. No thank you. I'm sure Nordstrom will soon change their policy but it won't stop me from shopping there as I find far more amazing deals on stuff I really love and use.


----------



## bagshoemisses

Colaluvstrvl said:


> There are items that don't ring up with a price at stores like Macy's and their policy is to sell it for the last marked price or to pull the item. They won't sell it to you for a penny. Nordstrom sells it as a courtesy but people are definitely taking advantage of it. I've found a few things marked a penny and some that just rang up for a penny at the register which were nice surprises but honestly who has the time to sit in the store all day scanning items or the space to store a bunch of penny items that are not my size or style. No thank you. I'm sure Nordstrom will soon change their policy but it won't stop me from shopping there as I find far more amazing deals on stuff I really love and use.




I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## krissa

feudingfaeries said:


> Sorry, let me explain this better. The ticket will say the item is 139.90, when I use the app, it'll cross out the 139.90 price but won't list any other price, and when the sales associate rings me up, it comes up as 139.90. Why was the price crossed off on the app?



Sometimes it means the price went down but not always. I got super excited once that my boots may have been reduced only to see they were still the same price. Lol.


----------



## tastangan

bagshoemisses said:


> Hello Tastangan. My response was not directed at you at all. I believe if you find something marked a penny then that is the price you pay. I was more so speaking about the person who takes their phone and scan every single item in the store, brag about it online and then gets mad when other shoppers simply want to know where did you find something so cheap.







Colaluvstrvl said:


> There are items that don't ring up with a price at stores like Macy's and their policy is to sell it for the last marked price or to pull the item. They won't sell it to you for a penny. Nordstrom sells it as a courtesy but people are definitely taking advantage of it. I've found a few things marked a penny and some that just rang up for a penny at the register which were nice surprises but honestly who has the time to sit in the store all day scanning items or the space to store a bunch of penny items that are not my size or style. No thank you. I'm sure Nordstrom will soon change their policy but it won't stop me from shopping there as I find far more amazing deals on stuff I really love and use.




I don't usually have time to scan and look for penny items exclusively either. I have limited time whenever I visit, and by the time I go through a couple of the depts that I'm interested in, my time is up. I don't even bother to look in areas which are not in my size. I only scan some items that I'm interested in when I am hoping that the price is lower than the last marked price.

I had a bit more time today so I did more scanning. I found my penny sunglasses by chance. I only got multiples of the tights (which I saw posted) because the tights are all in the same area regardless of size.

Having now found some of my own penny items, I can now say I have found some! Also knowing my store's policy regarding penny items now, I probably won't bother too much about looking for them in the future.

It's great if you have time to go through the entire store looking for penny items, but I don't.


----------



## feudingfaeries

tastangan said:


> I don't usually have time to scan and look for penny items exclusively either. I have limited time whenever I visit, and by the time I go through a couple of the depts that I'm interested in, my time is up. I don't even bother to look in areas which are not in my size. I only scan some items that I'm interested in when I am hoping that the price is lower than the last marked price.
> 
> I had a bit more time today so I did more scanning. I found my penny sunglasses by chance. I only got multiples of the tights (which I saw posted) because the tights are all in the same area regardless of size.
> 
> Having now found some of my own penny items, I can now say I have found some! Also knowing my store's policy regarding penny items now, I probably won't bother too much about looking for them in the future.
> 
> It's great if you have time to go through the entire store looking for penny items, but I don't.



Congrats on the penny sunglasses! I think if I were to want to find anything for a penny sunglasses would be top of the list! Would you mind sharing a photo?


----------



## rutabaga

Not to interrupt the current discussion on penny finds, but I saw several pairs of Vince hunter green suede slipon sneakers for $45! They were a smidge too big on me (39.5/8.5) so I left them but there were two pairs.


----------



## tastangan

feudingfaeries said:


> Congrats on the penny sunglasses! I think if I were to want to find anything for a penny sunglasses would be top of the list! Would you mind sharing a photo?




Sure! The sunglasses are from Cole Haan. A little small for my liking but I can't resist my first ever penny find. And the best part was it was something I found myself and not something I saw on Instagram.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

tastangan said:


> Sure! The sunglasses are from Cole Haan. A little small for my liking but I can't resist my first ever penny find. And the best part was it was something I found myself and not something I saw on Instagram.
> 
> View attachment 2874228


Congrats on your first penny find. Some of the Instagram penny hunters often indicate that they purchase 40-50 penny items in the same transactions. I'm surprised an SA would allow that. Frankly I wouldn't have the guts to bring all those to the register lol.


----------



## gail13

tastangan said:


> I do know that those items that are marked a penny are to be sent to Last Chance. This is the first time I have ever found a penny item, and I had no idea before this what was the store's policy with regards to penny items.
> 
> As I said, I was just unhappy that the SA was even stricter than the manager with regards to the purchase of a penny item.
> 
> I think the people most concerned about Nordstrom changing their policy are those who have been taking advantage of it for a long time.
> 
> I posted my post because I thought I'll share my experience with my first penny find but I guess not everyone wants to hear it so I'm going to delete it.



You don't need to delete your post; you and others may not know how the system works. This post is not directed at you personally; I'm only responding to some of your questions.   If I were a  SA, I would be mad if I thought someone was taking advantage, because I care about the place I work. Yes, people who have been taking advantage will be upset; and I do have a problem with those who abuse the system. 
The mgrs try not to create controversy and as the SA told you-someone was going to be in trouble for not pulling the penny items.


----------



## neverandever

If there is a deal, someone is always going to take advantage to the fullest extent. It's the nature of deals. Nothing lasts forever; overzealousness may cause it to end sooner rather than later, but it will eventually end, either company-wide or slowly through your local areas. It's already been mentioned that stores in Chicago seem to not honor the penny items (or at least, not expensive ones). Some of us have only one local store; if one person ruins it by getting 50 items in one day and the store decides to quit honoring them (which they very well could - they could just pull the items at the POS), that'll be the end of it for everyone in the area. Some of the IGers either have several stores to go to or the mgrs don't mind, which is cool; some mgrs really rude and strict about it and each find makes them more and more angry.

Honestly, though, NR is full of so much more than just finding socks for a penny. I wouldn't have most of my designer stuff if it wasn't for NR. I couldn't afford Sergio Rossi heels if they weren't $65, Jimmy Choos if they weren't $110 or a Chloe bag if it wasn't a $450 refurb. (Fashionphile's are usually more beat up AND more expensive!) I get to score some great champagne deals on a beer budget &#128514;


----------



## avental

Sparksw10 said:


> Our NR in Columbia, SC isnt that great compared to others, but every now and then I come across some good fines. Today I found a Rebecca Minkoff clutch and a Marc by MJ bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861400
> View attachment 2861401
> 
> I didnt purchase either, but it was nice to see some good designer bags come in. Wish we had better shoes and more bags to dig through!



Do you happen to know the sku for the rebecca minkoff? ???


----------



## bagshoemisses

neverandever said:


> If there is a deal, someone is always going to take advantage to the fullest extent. It's the nature of deals. Nothing lasts forever; overzealousness may cause it to end sooner rather than later, but it will eventually end, either company-wide or slowly through your local areas. It's already been mentioned that stores in Chicago seem to not honor the penny items (or at least, not expensive ones). Some of us have only one local store; if one person ruins it by getting 50 items in one day and the store decides to quit honoring them (which they very well could - they could just pull the items at the POS), that'll be the end of it for everyone in the area. Some of the IGers either have several stores to go to or the mgrs don't mind, which is cool; some mgrs really rude and strict about it and each find makes them more and more angry.
> 
> Honestly, though, NR is full of so much more than just finding socks for a penny. I wouldn't have most of my designer stuff if it wasn't for NR. I couldn't afford Sergio Rossi heels if they weren't $65, Jimmy Choos if they weren't $110 or a Chloe bag if it wasn't a $450 refurb. (Fashionphile's are usually more beat up AND more expensive!) I get to score some great champagne deals on a beer budget &#128514;




So true neverandever. I agree with your last paragraph completely. Great response to this discussion.


----------



## arina_kitty

neverandever said:


> If there is a deal, someone is always going to take advantage to the fullest extent. It's the nature of deals. Nothing lasts forever; overzealousness may cause it to end sooner rather than later, but it will eventually end, either company-wide or slowly through your local areas. It's already been mentioned that stores in Chicago seem to not honor the penny items (or at least, not expensive ones). Some of us have only one local store; if one person ruins it by getting 50 items in one day and the store decides to quit honoring them (which they very well could - they could just pull the items at the POS), that'll be the end of it for everyone in the area. Some of the IGers either have several stores to go to or the mgrs don't mind, which is cool; some mgrs really rude and strict about it and each find makes them more and more angry.
> 
> Honestly, though, NR is full of so much more than just finding socks for a penny. I wouldn't have most of my designer stuff if it wasn't for NR. I couldn't afford Sergio Rossi heels if they weren't $65, Jimmy Choos if they weren't $110 or a Chloe bag if it wasn't a $450 refurb. (Fashionphile's are usually more beat up AND more expensive!) I get to score some great champagne deals on a beer budget &#128514;




Ditto to this!! In all honestly most of the penny finds are kind of crappy or stuff that doesn't match my wardrobe (We're talking about $10 tanks tops etc). The only ones that got me excited were the designer items. Yet then, you can find way better deals than focusing on penny items. 

Also to some extent I agree with another poster of how these IGer's deal with their followers. Granted they don't have to respond to every single person, but when they do posts that "yells" at their followers for doing something they consider as "stupid" at the racks, that's when people start getting defensive. As if these followers will cause these deals to disappear, when in all reality they were the ones who took the most advantage of. 

People also have to realize that these so called "Penny sisters" are mostly stay at home wives/moms, or people with non demanding jobs that allow more free time to visit stores and scan every single item. 

The reason they buy in "bulk" is the so called rush/thrill/high they experience. Almost comparable to an addiction. That's why you see couponers tend to hoard lots of items and stack them at home. Some eventually sell online to make a profit, but most just like to stack them at home and admire their "finds". 

It's funny how they treat these penny items as a hush hush secret when it's pretty much a public known fact. If these posts here on PF were to be on IG, you will see a flood of DMs in your inbox demanding you to take the posts down. That's pretty rude in my opinion, lol


----------



## kcarmona

I never look for penny deals because they're always so much more fun when it's something you love and were willing to purchase anyways! And then you get a happy surprise at the register! I've only gotten three penny items. Two Calvin Klein bras, and an amazing pair of Balenciaga sunnies that I was ready to buy @ $60 or so, originally $500 I believe. That's when they're actually fun!


----------



## Sparksw10

avental said:


> Do you happen to know the sku for the rebecca minkoff? ???




I dont, Im sorry! I ended up putting it back and bought a few other items!


----------



## neverandever

Sparksw10 said:


> I dont, Im sorry! I ended up putting it back and bought a few other items!




The tag said assorted, too, which means you won't be able to do a search for it


----------



## avental

Sparksw10 said:


> I dont, Im sorry! I ended up putting it back and bought a few other items!


Ok thanks for letting me know


----------



## avental

neverandever said:


> The tag said assorted, too, which means you won't be able to do a search for it



I'm not familiar with Nordstrom or Nordstrom rack because I'm in Canada but is it possible to call a location and have them look for an item by just giving them a discription?


----------



## neverandever

avental said:


> I'm not familiar with Nordstrom or Nordstrom rack because I'm in Canada but is it possible to call a location and have them look for an item by just giving them a discription?




You could do that - I meant search for it at your own store via the UPC


----------



## avental

neverandever said:


> You could do that - I meant search for it at your own store via the UPC


Yeah unfortunately no Nordstrom Rack here&#128543; I will try and call a location to see what they have. .thank you for your help!


----------



## tastangan

arina_kitty said:


> Ditto to this!! In all honestly most of the penny finds are kind of crappy or stuff that doesn't match my wardrobe (We're talking about $10 tanks tops etc). The only ones that got me excited were the designer items. Yet then, you can find way better deals than focusing on penny items.
> 
> Also to some extent I agree with another poster of how these IGer's deal with their followers. Granted they don't have to respond to every single person, but when they do posts that "yells" at their followers for doing something they consider as "stupid" at the racks, that's when people start getting defensive. As if these followers will cause these deals to disappear, when in all reality they were the ones who took the most advantage of.
> 
> People also have to realize that these so called "Penny sisters" are mostly stay at home wives/moms, or people with non demanding jobs that allow more free time to visit stores and scan every single item.
> 
> The reason they buy in "bulk" is the so called rush/thrill/high they experience. Almost comparable to an addiction. That's why you see couponers tend to hoard lots of items and stack them at home. Some eventually sell online to make a profit, but most just like to stack them at home and admire their "finds".
> 
> It's funny how they treat these penny items as a hush hush secret when it's pretty much a public known fact. If these posts here on PF were to be on IG, you will see a flood of DMs in your inbox demanding you to take the posts down. That's pretty rude in my opinion, lol



If these penny items go away, what would the "penny sisters" do with all that extra time in their hands? 

When they post that they manage to find 50 items for 50 cents, they really can't fault anyone for trying to jump into the bandwagon. And posting their finds on Instagram (or wherever) in excitement.


----------



## buyingpig

tastangan said:


> If these penny items go away, what would the "penny sisters" do with all that extra time in their hands?
> 
> When they post that they manage to find 50 items for 50 cents, they really can't fault anyone for trying to jump into the bandwagon. and posting the finds on Instagram in excitement.



"Double quarters sisters"? LOL!


----------



## arina_kitty

tastangan said:


> If these penny items go away, what would the "penny sisters" do with all that extra time in their hands?
> 
> When they post that they manage to find 50 items for 50 cents, they really can't fault anyone for trying to jump into the bandwagon. and posting the finds on Instagram in excitement.



Whelp, there's always Target and CVS you know? lol

Actually one of the "sisters" was very close to revealing her "secrets" of "How to study the patterns and how to spot penny finds". She was only able to write a part 1, but then maybe her other "sisters" warned her not to share the secrets, and she never wrote part 2. 

We will never know if there is truly a way for one to decode or read the codes besides blindly scanning every single item. For shoes, you might be able to narrow it down to a selected few based on the date at the upper right hand corner. I suspect the longer it is on the shelf the higher the chance. 

Other than that, you are better off finding other deals


----------



## buyingpig

arina_kitty said:


> Whelp, there's always Target and CVS you know? lol
> 
> Actually one of the "sisters" was very close to revealing her "secrets" of "How to study the patterns and how to spot penny finds". She was only able to write a part 1, but then maybe her other "sisters" warned her not to share the secrets, and she never wrote part 2.
> 
> We will never know if there is truly a way for one to decode or read the codes besides blindly scanning every single item. For shoes, you might be able to narrow it down to a selected few based on the date at the upper right hand corner. I suspect the longer it is on the shelf the higher the chance.
> 
> Other than that, you are better off finding other deals



Man, the uggs and factory second Allen Edmonds can be there for years, and the price won't budge. 

I will be honest that I couponed for a few months after watching the show. We are still using those free shampoos and razors 2 years later. I wasn't even aggressive. I made maybe 1 trip or 2 every week. I`ve come to the realization that there are free things everywhere if you are willing to spend the time to search for them.


----------



## sacko

bella601 said:


> Omg!!!! That is amazing!! Congrats



Thankyou!!!


----------



## krissa

Scooped this iphone wristlet wallet today for $9.90!


----------



## AnnaFreud

I think several of the "penny sisters" are also tPF members who frequent this thread. &#128556;


----------



## arina_kitty

AnnaFreud said:


> I think several of the "penny sisters" are also tPF members who frequent this thread. &#128556;



I know (And I know specifically who)  but then PF is also a community where we all help each other (finding amazing things). They don't have the power on other forums to stop people from talking penny items as oppose to blocking people or hushing people on instagram. 

Once people are in the public eye, they will have to deal with the negativity that is associated with what they do. 

PF members have been very open about helping each other, to the point we even tell them that they can use the app to find "penny items" as an example. But when it came to instgram they will delete comments of even mentioning the rack app. 

I have also heard from a couple of friends that their DMs get flooded with messages as soon as they post a screencap of the app on instagram and urge them to take it down. 

To me, that's kinda crazy. That's my 2 cents


----------



## luvpandas8

Saw this yesterday at Metropoint in Costa Mesa....


----------



## anasa

Found the Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots at Colma NR. I know they're pretty popular so I thought I'd snap a pic of the upc in case anyone wants to do a search and send.


----------



## pepperdiva

The 50/50 boots already unavailable but thanks for posting.


----------



## feudingfaeries

arina_kitty said:


> Whelp, there's always Target and CVS you know? lol
> 
> Actually one of the "sisters" was very close to revealing her "secrets" of "How to study the patterns and how to spot penny finds". She was only able to write a part 1, but then maybe her other "sisters" warned her not to share the secrets, and she never wrote part 2.
> 
> We will never know if there is truly a way for one to decode or read the codes besides blindly scanning every single item. For shoes, you might be able to narrow it down to a selected few based on the date at the upper right hand corner. I suspect the longer it is on the shelf the higher the chance.
> 
> Other than that, you are better off finding other deals



That's interesting. I wonder if there actually is a secret and what the first part said or what the second post would have said.

There have been items I watch to wait for prices to go down, not necessarily a penny but just into my budget, but I can't even time those!


----------



## stephsworld

krissa said:


> Scooped this iphone wristlet wallet today for $9.90!



awesome find! do you have the sku for this?


----------



## ozmodiar

anasa said:


> Found the Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots at Colma NR. I know they're pretty popular so I thought I'd snap a pic of the upc in case anyone wants to do a search and send.
> 
> View attachment 2875031
> 
> View attachment 2875032




These are the Half n Halfs, not 50/50. They are shorter and don't cover the knee. Still great boots, though!


----------



## krissa

stephsworld said:


> awesome find! do you have the sku for this?



Of course. 439002482376. Try and order ASAP there were only a handful left.


----------



## anasa

Ohh, they looked like the 50/50 to me, but I don't own a pair so I wouldn't know. Thanks for clarifying! 

(Also the leather was super soft if anyone was looking into them!)



ozmodiar said:


> These are the Half n Halfs, not 50/50. They are shorter and don't cover the knee. Still great boots, though!


----------



## sarasmom

I only recently started following a few penny finders on IG. Most of the stuff posted is not stuff I would wear or that I would be looking for on a rack. I would probably just pass over most of them. Some of them go from store to store just to find clearance deals. I would wonder how they have time for all that! But I guess it makes sense as a PP said, they are mostly stay at home moms that don't have anything else to do. I used to be like that too...with target....when my kids were younger. So glad I got out of that sickness of buying just b/c its cheap.  Now I just buy what I love and what I need. I also noticed that one of them shops at my NR (and other stores in my area) so I would probably never find any penny items anyways!


----------



## AnnaFreud

sarasmom said:


> I only recently started following a few penny finders on IG. Most of the stuff posted is not stuff I would wear or that I would be looking for on a rack. I would probably just pass over most of them. Some of them go from store to store just to find clearance deals. I would wonder how they have time for all that! But I guess it makes sense as a PP said, they are mostly stay at home moms that don't have anything else to do. I used to be like that too...with target....when my kids were younger. So glad I got out of that sickness of buying just b/c its cheap.  Now I just buy what I love and what I need. I also noticed that one of them shops at my NR (and other stores in my area) so I would probably never find any penny items anyways!




I am a working mom but have every Monday's off with my toddler. I don't think he would handle it well if I dragged him from store to store on penny/"unicorn" hunt. As it is, when I take him to NR its always a quick trip because I have to return something. 

Sometimes they post pictures of an entire penny outfit where everything down to the shoes were a penny find. &#128514;


----------



## couturebeauty

if you check your consumer laws in your state it helps a lot with these kinds of penny finds. for instance in california if an item rings up a certain price they have to sell it to you at the price it rings up as if not the store can be fined up to 6,000$ for every item that wasnt honored. thats why I don't have any issues with these kinds of items


----------



## buyingpig

couturebeauty said:


> if you check your consumer laws in your state it helps a lot with these kinds of penny finds. for instance in california if an item rings up a certain price they have to sell it to you at the price it rings up as if not the store can be fined up to 6,000$ for every item that wasnt honored. thats why I don't have any issues with these kinds of items



Researching about pricing laws in Illinois. I am coming up with "no pricing law or regulations. None pending". Does this seem right?


----------



## couturebeauty

buyingpig said:


> Researching about pricing laws in Illinois. I am coming up with "no pricing law or regulations. None pending". Does this seem right?



No idea. I'm only familiar with California consumer protection laws. i know California has the strongest consumer protection laws (weights and measures laws) of any US state though..


----------



## sparksfly

If anyone sees some inexpensive black leather leggings could you post the sku?

I have an event I want to wear some to and I think they'll look nicer than pleather/fake leather leggings.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

couturebeauty said:


> No idea. I'm only familiar with California consumer protection laws. i know California has the strongest consumer protection laws (weights and measures laws) of any US state though..




I have seen several stores with a big notice saying the store has been cited for overcharging customers and they have been fined, they also list the amount which is often small ($1-$2)


----------



## peacelovesequin

sparksfly said:


> If anyone sees some inexpensive black leather leggings could you post the sku?
> 
> I have an event I want to wear some to and I think they'll look nicer than pleather/fake leather leggings.




Saw these on the Nordstrom/NR site:

- Hue Patent Leggings

- NYDJ Ponte Faux Leather Legging

- Trouvé Mixed Media Leggings


----------



## sparksfly

peacelovesequin said:


> Saw these on the Nordstrom/NR site:
> 
> 
> 
> - Hue Patent Leggings
> 
> 
> 
> - NYDJ Ponte Faux Leather Legging
> 
> 
> 
> - Trouvé Mixed Media Leggings




Thanks! I have a pair of faux leather leggings. Was hoping for a pair of real ones.


----------



## arina_kitty

sparksfly said:


> If anyone sees some inexpensive black leather leggings could you post the sku?
> 
> I have an event I want to wear some to and I think they'll look nicer than pleather/fake leather leggings.



I do! I bought these a while ago but returned them because I didn't want to deal with cleaning leather. 

Michael Kors leather pants originally $1995 down to $99. SKU 884531757356 
Size 2. This is how it looks like:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-plonge-leather-capri-pants/3490899

Still available at the Chicago State street store. You call them and have them ship it to you.


----------



## sparksfly

arina_kitty said:


> I do! I bought these a while ago but returned them because I didn't want to deal with cleaning leather.
> 
> Michael Kors leather pants originally $1995 down to $99. SKU 884531757356
> Size 2. This is how it looks like:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-plonge-leather-capri-pants/3490899
> 
> Still available at the Chicago State street store. You call them and have them ship it to you.




Thanks!! I'll call now. Are they exactly like that?


----------



## pinkny

arina_kitty said:


> I do! I bought these a while ago but returned them because I didn't want to deal with cleaning leather.
> 
> Michael Kors leather pants originally $1995 down to $99. SKU 884531757356
> Size 2. This is how it looks like:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-plonge-leather-capri-pants/3490899
> 
> Still available at the Chicago State street store. You call them and have them ship it to you.




These are amazing but look out of stock already


----------



## gottaluvmybags

They had more SW half/half boots at NR in BevCon, so I'm thinking you may be able to have it located and shipped (439001222249)

Also to those of us who visit Beverly connection often, they are opening a Saks off 5th this year!


----------



## Superbaby

anasa said:


> Found this at Market St. NR and it's absolutely stunning. Both the color and tailoring (those pleats!) are incredible but I don't have the budget for the dress right now. It rings up as $280ish I think, less than the tagged price. Hope someone else gets to take it home! &#9786;&#65039;
> View attachment 2868550
> 
> View attachment 2868551
> 
> View attachment 2868552
> 
> View attachment 2868553


oh man... had i seen this earlier, i would have totally bought it


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

sacko said:


> just went to Nordstrock Rack and found this! Marc Jacobs Spring/Summer 2013 Isobel red striped clutch for about $140 after the 25% off. Do you guys think this is a great deal? i am also a guy do you think i can pull it off?


 That is stunning, I would totally carry it in the summer, and you could totally rock it, with maybe an all white outfit, or maybe ripped jeans and red suede loafers with a white linen shirt if you wanted a little more matching and for that price totally a great deal cause MJ collection stuff is great quality


----------



## sacko

LiveLaughLuxe said:


> That is stunning, I would totally carry it in the summer, and you could totally rock it, with maybe an all white outfit, or maybe ripped jeans and red suede loafers with a white linen shirt if you wanted a little more matching and for that price totally a great deal cause MJ collection stuff is great quality



Thanks!! i was thinking the same with the outfit pick!! love all white which is a trend for this summer. and yeah ripped jeans, red loafers, and linene shirt is amazing!! thanks for the styling advice!!! BTW i actually returned it and bought it back for 0.01 a couple weeks ago!!!!! im still in shock.


----------



## anasa

Superbaby said:


> oh man... had i seen this earlier, i would have totally bought it




Oh no! what size did you need it in? It's still showing up as available in some sizes on the app.


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

sacko said:


> Thanks!! i was thinking the same with the outfit pick!! love all white which is a trend for this summer. and yeah ripped jeans, red loafers, and linene shirt is amazing!! thanks for the styling advice!!! BTW i actually returned it and bought it back for 0.01 a couple weeks ago!!!!! im still in shock.


 
aha yea I saw that after I caught up further :lolots: that's an amazing deal plus I know a lot of the current MJ collection is made in Italy so that makes it quite a bit better... and loll no problem just thinking of how I would wear it not usually into wristlets but for something like this I would take the plunge... very Summer and Resort wear 


I know the feeling of a thrill for a penny find I found a vince shirt for a penny by accident once during a CTR event and the cashier said the final price was a penny because they couldn't take an additional 25% off :lolots: so its a pretty great feeling


----------



## Superbaby

Is this bag made for the rack?


----------



## Superbaby

Rebecca mink off brand


----------



## sacko

LiveLaughLuxe said:


> aha yea I saw that after I caught up further :lolots: that's an amazing deal plus I know a lot of the current MJ collection is made in Italy so that makes it quite a bit better... and loll no problem just thinking of how I would wear it not usually into wristlets but for something like this I would take the plunge... very Summer and Resort wear
> 
> 
> I know the feeling of a thrill for a penny find I found a vince shirt for a penny by accident once during a CTR event and the cashier said the final price was a penny because they couldn't take an additional 25% off :lolots: so its a pretty great feeling



OMG really thats funny  and yeah i am also not huge into wristlets but for 0.01 i can try lol


----------



## arina_kitty

sparksfly said:


> Thanks!! I'll call now. Are they exactly like that?



Yes! Do keep in mind they are capris. I went to the store and double checked to see if they are still there and yes they are


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

sacko said:


> OMG really thats funny  and yeah i am also not huge into wristlets but for 0.01 i can try lol


 
I just looked at her like duhhh :lolots: and yeaa for a penny its definitely worth a try plus you can always use it as an organizer in a bigger bag if all else fails, I have a lambskin MJ collection wallet that I keep inside an ipad case to prevent scratches from keys and sunglasses and other things just tossed into my bag


----------



## sparksfly

arina_kitty said:


> Yes! Do keep in mind they are capris. I went to the store and double checked to see if they are still there and yes they are




Thanks so much for your help! I'm actually looking for pants/leggings because it's currently 20 degrees out. 

I was surprised to find poshmark had a ton for under $40. Leggings and straight legged pa gx.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Superbaby said:


> Is this bag made for the rack?




I don't think so- I've seen the wallet on a chain other places so I don't think it's made for the Rack...


----------



## katlun

Superbaby said:


> Is this bag made for the rack?




No it was not made for the Rack

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/rebecca-minkoff-laser-cut-wallet-on-a-chain/3402001


----------



## sacko

LiveLaughLuxe said:


> I just looked at her like duhhh :lolots: and yeaa for a penny its definitely worth a try plus you can always use it as an organizer in a bigger bag if all else fails, I have a lambskin MJ collection wallet that I keep inside an ipad case to prevent scratches from keys and sunglasses and other things just tossed into my bag


lol yeah i actually have been using it so far as a small organizer for my wallet and accessories!


----------



## gail13

I was at Topanga Canyon this aft and saw lots of Rag and Bone booties in various sizes, priced from $199 to $229.


----------



## mranda

AnnaFreud said:


> I am a working mom but have every Monday's off with my *toddler. I don't think he would handle it well if I dragged him from store to store on penny/"unicorn" hunt.* As it is, when I take him to NR its always a quick trip because I have to return something.
> 
> Sometimes they post pictures of an entire penny outfit where everything down to the shoes were a penny find. &#128514;



Agreed! I am a SAHM and there is no way I would subject my kids to hours upon hours at Nordstrom Rack! I assume they don't have kids or don't bring them along.


----------



## mranda

gail13 said:


> I was at Topanga Canyon this aft and saw lots of Rag and Bone booties in various sizes, priced from $199 to $229.



Any Newburys or Harrows? All I have seen lately are the Devon booties.


----------



## gail13

mranda said:


> Any Newburys or Harrows? All I have seen lately are the Devon booties.



I did see some Harrows but also the Devons which is curious since those are showing full price on other sites.  What do you think of the Devons-I came home with these since they looked more flattering on.  I was thinking altho they are suede that I could wear them year round....


----------



## gail13

oops sorry, I guess I got the Devons, I also saw some Durhams. wasn't sure about that style but I see it for full price elsewhere, where these Devons are marked down...


----------



## TravelBug

gail13 said:


> I did see some Harrows but also the Devons which is curious since those are showing full price on other sites.  What do you think of the Devons-I came home with these since they looked more flattering on.  I was thinking altho they are suede that I could wear them year round....




I got mine from NR too.  I love them, more comfortable and easier to get in and out of than the Harrows!


----------



## AnnaFreud

mranda said:


> Agreed! I am a SAHM and there is no way I would subject my kids to hours upon hours at Nordstrom Rack! I assume they don't have kids or don't bring them along.




One of them does bring her kid with her. &#128556;&#128542;


----------



## gail13

FYI. tonight I bought some Stuart W sandals and was looking for style info online....turns out they were priced $25 more in store than online....I was told to order from .com and return the others which seems kinda silly.  I have never checked pricing online before against in store but will from now on.


----------



## mranda

gail13 said:


> I did see some Harrows but also the Devons which is curious since those are showing full price on other sites.  What do you think of the Devons-I came home with these since they looked more flattering on.  I was thinking altho they are suede that I could wear them year round....



Thanks! I'll give them a call today to see if they have any in my size! I really like the Durhams, I've never seen them in NR. I can see where the Devons would be easier to slip on/off than the Harrows... They have been that price for a while, I'd imagine they would get marked down sometime soon. Save your receipt in case they do!


----------



## pavilion

gail13 said:


> I did see some Harrows but also the Devons which is curious since those are showing full price on other sites.  What do you think of the Devons-I came home with these since they looked more flattering on.  I was thinking altho they are suede that I could wear them year round....




I have the Devons and love them! They are really comfortable and easy to get on and off.


----------



## gail13

mranda said:


> Thanks! I'll give them a call today to see if they have any in my size! I really like the Durhams, I've never seen them in NR. I can see where the Devons would be easier to slip on/off than the Harrows... They have been that price for a while, I'd imagine they would get marked down sometime soon. Save your receipt in case they do!



yes the price seemed high but they were so comfortable!


----------



## arina_kitty

mranda said:


> Agreed! I am a SAHM and there is no way I would subject my kids to hours upon hours at Nordstrom Rack! I assume they don't have kids or don't bring them along.





AnnaFreud said:


> One of them does bring her kid with her. &#128556;&#128542;



Yep, Anna is correct. Well I guess NR is big enough it's like a playlot all by itself where kids can hide and run around. 

What sucks is when you have a kid hiding in one of those round racks and they jump out of nowhere to scare you haha!


----------



## AnnaFreud

arina_kitty said:


> Yep, Anna is correct. Well I guess NR is big enough it's like a playlot all by itself where kids can hide and run around.
> 
> What sucks is when you have a kid hiding in one of those round racks and they jump out of nowhere to scare you haha!




I know what you mean! I've seen parents just let their kids loose in the store like it's a playground. Once there were these two siblings chasing each other among the racks and this lady (not with them) yelled at them to stop and lectured their mom for not watching them. &#128556;&#128556;&#128556;&#128556;


----------



## Perfect in Pink

It's not the deal of the century or anything, but I am loving this dress for Valentine's Day and the price was pretty good!


----------



## tastangan

gail13 said:


> FYI. tonight I bought some Stuart W sandals and was looking for style info online....turns out they were priced $25 more in store than online....I was told to order from .com and return the others which seems kinda silly.  I have never checked pricing online before against in store but will from now on.




You can ask the store to match the price to the online price.


----------



## lettuceshop

Perfect in Pink said:


> It's not the deal of the century or anything, but I am loving this dress for Valentine's Day and the price was pretty good!




Wow, nice!


----------



## mranda

mranda said:


> Agreed! I am a SAHM and there is no way I would subject my kids to hours upon hours at Nordstrom Rack! I assume they don't have kids or don't bring them along.



I would just like to be clear about the post I made earlier, as I understand that it has caused quite the uproar on IG. I was in no way hating on anyone. I had no idea that people were taking their children penny shopping. I fact, I said that I assumed they were not. I also did NOT say that people shouldn't take their kids shopping. That is ridiculous. I take my kids shopping All The Time- we even go to NR! I said that I personally would not spend *hours and hours* at Nordstrom Rack looking for penny items with my kids. Hey, that's just me. I don't even know if they SPEND hours and hours there! I really don't care, to each their own. I apologize that my quote was taken out of context and that it upset so many people.


----------



## daisygrl

mranda said:


> I would just like to be clear about the post I made earlier, as I understand that it has caused quite the uproar on IG. I was in no way hating on anyone. I had no idea that people were taking their children penny shopping. I fact, I said that I assumed they were not. I also did NOT say that people shouldn't take their kids shopping. That is ridiculous. I take my kids shopping All The Time- we even go to NR! I said that I personally would not spend *hours and hours* at Nordstrom Rack looking for penny items with my kids. Hey, that's just me. I don't even know if they SPEND hours and hours there! I really don't care, to each their own. I apologize that my quote was taken out of context and that it upset so many people.




I didn't find anything offensive about your first post. Sometimes, when you tell how it is, people get defensive.


----------



## arina_kitty

mranda said:


> I would just like to be clear about the post I made earlier, as I understand that it has caused quite the uproar on IG. I was in no way hating on anyone. I had no idea that people were taking their children penny shopping. I fact, I said that I assumed they were not. I also did NOT say that people shouldn't take their kids shopping. That is ridiculous. I take my kids shopping All The Time- we even go to NR! I said that I personally would not spend *hours and hours* at Nordstrom Rack looking for penny items with my kids. Hey, that's just me. I don't even know if they SPEND hours and hours there! I really don't care, to each their own. I apologize that my quote was taken out of context and that it upset so many people.



Actually I don't find your post offensive and there is no need to apologize when you are speaking the truth. Sure it is funny to see how people are freakin out on IG, but that's because people call them out on their behavior and got defensive. You did nothing wrong  If people have thicker skin, they would just ignore all these posts and not react on it 

TPF is a way bigger and nicer community and we always have each other's back.


----------



## authenticplease

mranda said:


> I would just like to be clear about the post I made earlier, as I understand that it has caused quite the uproar on IG. I was in no way hating on anyone. I had no idea that people were taking their children penny shopping. I fact, I said that I assumed they were not. I also did NOT say that people shouldn't take their kids shopping. That is ridiculous. I take my kids shopping All The Time- we even go to NR! I said that I personally would not spend *hours and hours* at Nordstrom Rack looking for penny items with my kids. Hey, that's just me. I don't even know if they SPEND hours and hours there! I really don't care, to each their own. I apologize that my quote was taken out of context and that it upset so many people.



I wasn't offended either......I completely agreed.


----------



## klynneann

daisygrl said:


> I didn't find anything offensive about your first post. Sometimes, when you tell how it is, people get defensive.





arina_kitty said:


> Actually I don't find your post offensive and there is no need to apologize when you are speaking the truth. Sure it is funny to see how people are freakin out on IG, but that's because people call them out on their behavior and got defensive. You did nothing wrong  If people have thicker skin, they would just ignore all these posts and not react on it
> 
> TPF is a way bigger and nicer community and we always have each other's back.





authenticplease said:


> I wasn't offended either......I completely agreed.



+1


----------



## JNH14

I agree as well, kids should be under control when with their parents. A store is not a place to play and run around.  Wen I worked retail if kids got hurt-the store had to pay for them. On top of that with all of the crazies running around these days-it would be easy to grab an unsupervised child!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

JNH14 said:


> I agree as well, kids should be under control when with their parents. A store is not a place to play and run around.  Wen I worked retail if kids got hurt-the store had to pay for them. On top of that with all of the crazies running around these days-it would be easy to grab an unsupervised child!




This happened while I was in a NR recently- a woman was allowing her her daughter (3 or 4) to run around and then she couldn't find her. The store announced a "code Adam" I think it was called until she was located. It's a pet peeve of mine when people let their kids run around stores unsupervised.


----------



## JNH14

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> this happened while i was in a nr recently- a woman was allowing her her daughter (3 or 4) to run around and then she couldn't find her. The store announced a "code adam" i think it was called until she was located. It's a pet peeve of mine when people let their kids run around stores unsupervised.


 
+1.


----------



## mranda

daisygrl said:


> I didn't find anything offensive about your first post. Sometimes, when you tell how it is, people get defensive.





arina_kitty said:


> Actually I don't find your post offensive and there is no need to apologize when you are speaking the truth. Sure it is funny to see how people are freakin out on IG, but that's because people call them out on their behavior and got defensive. You did nothing wrong  If people have thicker skin, they would just ignore all these posts and not react on it
> 
> TPF is a way bigger and nicer community and we always have each other's back.





authenticplease said:


> I wasn't offended either......I completely agreed.





klynneann said:


> +1



Thanks, I appreciate your responses!


----------



## gail13

Omg can you imagine the professional penny shoppers putting the kids to work-helping them scan and search items?    I have found when people get so offended, you are pointing out something that rings true but they don't want to admit wrong doing.  Rather than thinking about their behavior, they get defensive and try to make you the guilty one......


----------



## saraleebabe

Long time lurker, first time poster. Just thought I would share this. 

A lot of penny finds ends up on this ebay user's site. The ebay user is near Chula Vista, so I'm assuming it's that close to  the same store which probably honors penny finds. It is consistent with people saying CA honors penny finds. Also knowing that the user drummed up their business the past year, I'll let you come to your own conclusion

I shop on ebay too much. I should stop but it was interesting to stumble upon.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Memphisto-W...44559?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d2ca5ca6f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-MUNR...36454?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35e44a3a06

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Memphisto-W...14499?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35e449e443

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Joan-David-...50997?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d2c99ae95

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Latitude-Fe...28961?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d2c995881


----------



## peacelovesequin

saraleebabe said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. Just thought I would share this.
> 
> A lot of penny finds ends up on this ebay user's site. The ebay user is near Chula Vista, so I'm assuming it's that close to  the same store which probably honors penny finds. It is consistent with people saying CA honors penny finds. Also knowing that the user drummed up their business the past year, I'll let you come to your own conclusion
> 
> I shop on ebay too much. I should stop but it was interesting to stumble upon.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Memphisto-W...44559?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d2ca5ca6f
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-MUNR...36454?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35e44a3a06
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Memphisto-W...14499?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35e449e443
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Joan-David-...50997?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d2c99ae95
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Latitude-Fe...28961?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d2c995881



Hundreds of shoes (with visible NR tags). This is unreal. Seriously!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Wow- unbelievable!  Especially since the NR in Chula Vista is one of the worst as far as customer service.


----------



## AnnaFreud

gail13 said:


> Omg can you imagine the professional penny shoppers putting the kids to work-helping them scan and search items?    I have found when people get so offended, you are pointing out something that rings true but they don't want to admit wrong doing.  Rather than thinking about their behavior, they get defensive and try to make you the guilty one......




Couldn't have said it better myself. Instead of doing some self reflecting, it's easier to just call people "haters."


----------



## saraleebabe

gottaluvmybags said:


> Wow- unbelievable!  Especially since the NR in Chula Vista is one of the worst as far as customer service.



Technically I don't think that's the store they go to. That ebay account might belong to one of them, or they may not. Some posters mentioned they know which store the sisters go to and have spotted them a few times. 

They might frequent the same stores I go to in the LA area. Unfortunately instagram is so open that we actually do know roughly which stores they go to since they don't hide their tracks too well. 

Of course they don't want anyone to know which stores they go to because they are afraid of everyone stealing their finds.


----------



## bagshoemisses

saraleebabe said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. Just thought I would share this.
> 
> A lot of penny finds ends up on this ebay user's site. The ebay user is near Chula Vista, so I'm assuming it's that close to  the same store which probably honors penny finds. It is consistent with people saying CA honors penny finds. Also knowing that the user drummed up their business the past year, I'll let you come to your own conclusion
> 
> I shop on ebay too much. I should stop but it was interesting to stumble upon.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Memphisto-W...44559?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d2ca5ca6f
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-MUNR...36454?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35e44a3a06
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Memphisto-W...14499?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35e449e443
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Joan-David-...50997?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d2c99ae95
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Latitude-Fe...28961?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d2c995881




As you can see, even though the penny items made it to eBay nobody wants them. No bids at all. Lol


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Exactly!
Why would you at least not remove the 0.01 tag?

A lot of people on Ebay have these nutty ideas that people should not be allowed to make a profit (all those "ripping people off" threads on the Ebay boards) anyway, so this is just so stupid.


----------



## arina_kitty

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Exactly!
> Why would you at least not remove the 0.01 tag?
> 
> A lot of people on Ebay have these nutty ideas that people should not be allowed to make a profit (all those "ripping people off" threads on the Ebay boards) anyway, so this is just so stupid.



Oh my this is crazy! But I highly doubt it is one of those IGers who would do that, because that goes against everything the do (like not showing tags or UPCs)

Plus in the description it states the condition like if it was store return etc.

I'm wondering, could it be a store employee who did that? Because that's awfully a lot of shoes they went through, and some of them aren't even finds from the IGers. 

Some of the pics show the person's hand. It looks more like a man's hand then a woman's hand to me??


----------



## afsweet

Stopped by NR last night and ended up with a few pairs of athletic shoes. Saw a pair of burberry shoes that someone might be interested in and also house of Harlow espadrilles that were marked down several times. I tried them and wanted them when they were full price at NR, but they just didn't work for my feet. Great price though!


----------



## sarasmom

Those IGers went a little over board with the hater comments. I don't think anyone here was really that nasty. Their IG page says not to tag NR or you will be banned and they specifically say they are protecting their finds (or something like that).


----------



## katlun

Even at a penny I wouldn't buy them.  But thanks for posting that is interesting.




saraleebabe said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. Just thought I would share this.
> 
> A lot of penny finds ends up on this ebay user's site. The ebay user is near Chula Vista, so I'm assuming it's that close to  the same store which probably honors penny finds. It is consistent with people saying CA honors penny finds. Also knowing that the user drummed up their business the past year, I'll let you come to your own conclusion
> 
> I shop on ebay too much. I should stop but it was interesting to stumble upon.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Memphisto-W...44559?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d2ca5ca6f
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-MUNR...36454?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35e44a3a06
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Memphisto-W...14499?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35e449e443
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Joan-David-...50997?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d2c99ae95
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Latitude-Fe...28961?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d2c995881


----------



## ag681

Went on a shoe spree while on vacation &#128586; Sorry I can't seem to upload more than one photo so more to come! Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## ag681

Tods


----------



## gail13

I would think Nordstrom would rather give the penny shoes to some chairty rather than letting someone on EBay profit.    Not removing the price is so silly-they could have gotten a few more dollars for them!


----------



## ag681

Last one! Gucci


----------



## klynneann

ag681 said:


> Last one! Gucci



Nice haul - congrats!


----------



## cres911

I have noticed more and more "Nordstroms Rack" Branded items at the stores, and they are not discounted.. (Lots in the Toddler's shoes area).. I know full line stores carry "Nordstroms" Brand and also find these @ NR.  Im just curious to know if Corporate is attempting to sell a new line or what the purpose is... 

Also, browsing their site... there are literally new stores going up in every state... Where o where is Nordstroms Rack running towards? :doggie:


----------



## ag681

klynneann said:


> Nice haul - congrats!


Thank you


----------



## saraleebabe

sarasmom said:


> Those IGers went a little over board with the hater comments. I don't think anyone here was really that nasty. Their IG page says not to tag NR or you will be banned and they specifically say they are protecting their finds (or something like that).



They can try to protect their finds, but I say good luck trying to comb through all 17k followers to see who is working for Nordstrom or what not.

Edit - Also nowadays they heavily rely on other followers to tag them on items. People essentially don't need to follow the main 3 sisters (D****e, K**e, and J***y). All they need is to follow those who tag them the most, which chances are, Nordstrom staff are doing that already. There's no purpose in "protecting" their finds.


----------



## ozmodiar

stephc005 said:


> View attachment 2878866
> View attachment 2878867
> View attachment 2878868
> View attachment 2878869
> View attachment 2878870
> 
> 
> Stopped by NR last night and ended up with a few pairs of athletic shoes. Saw a pair of burberry shoes that someone might be interested in and also house of Harlow espadrilles that were marked down several times. I tried them and wanted them when they were full price at NR, but they just didn't work for my feet. Great price though!




I've like those HoH shoes, too! They are cute, but I think your feet have to fit them perfectly for them to work. Made me sad when I tried them and they were a no go in any size.


----------



## arina_kitty

cres911 said:


> I have noticed more and more "Nordstroms Rack" Branded items at the stores, and they are not discounted.. (Lots in the Toddler's shoes area).. I know full line stores carry "Nordstroms" Brand and also find these @ NR.  Im just curious to know if Corporate is attempting to sell a new line or what the purpose is...
> 
> Also, browsing their site... there are literally new stores going up in every state... Where o where is Nordstroms Rack running towards? :doggie:


Wait, you mean like "Nordstrom Rack" on their tag?


----------



## deathcookie

Been seeing more designer finds at my NR:  Dries Van Noten, A McQueen, Gucci, Philip Lim, Proenza Schouler, etc.  None of it fit me or my taste, but I did find this Max Mara at 95% off:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/max-mara-segnale-square-neck-jersey-dress/3400947


----------



## RTA

ag681 said:


> Last one! Gucci



Love every pair!  Super finds!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## cres911

I mean products that are actually the "Nordstroms Rack" Brand


----------



## bagshoemisses

katlun said:


> Even at a penny I wouldn't buy them.  But thanks for posting that is interesting.




Lol&#128514;


----------



## arina_kitty

cres911 said:


> I mean products that are actually the "Nordstroms Rack" Brand



Oh wow, really? I personally don't even buy stuff that's the nordstrom brand. Same goes for Saks', or Barney's own brand. People who shop at nordstrom are usually interested in designer brands. Unless I'm wrong? lol


----------



## krissa

ag681 said:


> Went on a shoe spree while on vacation &#128586; Sorry I can't seem to upload more than one photo so more to come! Thanks for letting me share!!



Love these! I can't believe you found an 8 for that price!!


----------



## authenticplease

These are available at NR Perimeter in ATL..   AMcQ green skull flats


----------



## krissa

For those that have done search and send, do you get a tracking number or you just receive it in the mail? I placed an order Monday? For two items I got an update that they couldn't ship the wallet, but I haven't received any info on the jeans. Just curious. Thx.


----------



## afsweet

Also wanted to mention that my NR had a couple Gucci silver jewelry items (pair of earrings and some thick rings/bands). I saw quite a few items on clearance from Vince, but they were only marked down once. Anyone know when they'll do another markdown or does it depend on the item? 

Also saw TB revas, but they were priced at $159.xx, so not exactly a bargain. 

I bought these Keds shoes http://www.shoebuy.com/keds-rally-cork/700028 for 20 something, and these http://www.finishline.com/store/product/women-s-asics-serrano-casual-shoes-?productId=prod719946 for about 30. Had my $20 Nordstrom note too!


----------



## gquinn

Does anyone know when the next Clear the Racks event starts?


----------



## austin0607

gquinn said:


> Does anyone know when the next Clear the Racks event starts?



Feb 13-15


----------



## arina_kitty

gquinn said:


> Does anyone know when the next Clear the Racks event starts?



Right before Valentines I believe


----------



## gquinn

Thanks!!



austin0607 said:


> Feb 13-15







arina_kitty said:


> Right before Valentines I believe


----------



## Shop Love

krissa said:


> For those that have done search and send, do you get a tracking number or you just receive it in the mail? I placed an order Monday? For two items I got an update that they couldn't ship the wallet, but I haven't received any info on the jeans. Just curious. Thx.




I did a search and send recently and received an email notification that they found my item that included a shipping confirmation.


----------



## koko100

Shop Love said:


> I did a search and send recently and received an email notification that they found my item that included a shipping confirmation.




How does one do a search and send? Do I have to call a store? 




This was posted early December. Has anyone seen in any store? Some help would be greatly appreciated!!! &#128522;
But I will also try the search and send tomorrow! Tia!!&#128536;


----------



## smalls

koko100 said:


> How does one do a search and send? Do I have to call a store?
> 
> View attachment 2879592
> 
> 
> This was posted early December. Has anyone seen in any store? Some help would be greatly appreciated!!! &#128522;
> But I will also try the search and send tomorrow! Tia!!&#128536;


What size are you looking for?


----------



## silk7

I spotted these Chanel clip on earrings at the Rack today! My heart just about skipped a beat because I've never seen Chanel at any of my Racks. If anyone is interested please PM me for the location.


----------



## authenticplease

silk7 said:


> I spotted these Chanel clip on earrings at the Rack today! My heart just about skipped a beat because I've never seen Chanel at any of my Racks. If anyone is interested please PM me for the location.
> 
> View attachment 2879612
> View attachment 2879613



My heart would have skipped a beat too!  I have never seen Chanel at my NRs.....I have seen it at NMLC though


----------



## sarasmom

austin0607 said:


> Feb 13-15



Thank you! I didn't know there was one coming up! I have to move my work days around so I can go on the 13th!


----------



## koko100

smalls said:


> What size are you looking for?




Size 8 -9


----------



## smalls

koko100 said:


> Size 8 -9



I still had the UPC in my phone app and it looks like there is a 8.5 and 9 in my area.  I will pm you the locations you can probably just call the store and buy over the phone.


----------



## silk7

authenticplease said:


> My heart would have skipped a beat too!  I have never seen Chanel at my NRs.....I have seen it at NMLC though




LOL Chanel has that affect &#128521;


----------



## pinkfeet

arina_kitty said:


> Oh wow, really? I personally don't even buy stuff that's the nordstrom brand. Same goes for Saks', or Barney's own brand. People who shop at nordstrom are usually interested in designer brands. Unless I'm wrong? lol



Nordstrom BRAND or made for outlet stuff? I mean a Nord brand like Zella which is fantastic athletic wear imho. Some other Nordstrom brand stuff is good too. 

I'd rather buy some Nordstrom brand stuff than made for outlet Paige ( insert whatever brand here) jeans or what have you. 

All outlets have made for outlet clothing, its the biggest stock they all have. Not everything is transferred from regular store to the outlets, there just isn't enough quantity.


----------



## austin0607

Another find at NR. Not the most practical shoe for my lifestyle but I could not resist this beauty. Besides, I think YSL platforms are the most "comfortable"!


----------



## sneezz

austin0607 said:


> View attachment 2879953
> 
> 
> Another find at NR. Not the most practical shoe for my lifestyle but I could not resist this beauty. Besides, I think YSL platforms are the most "comfortable"!



Love!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

koko100 said:


> Size 8 -9




The Arbor Lakes (MN) had a 39.5 which fits like an 8.5 (I have them) a week or so ago. They were clearances for $89 or so!


----------



## feudingfaeries

A couple days ago I saw a pair of boots at NR but passed hoping for CTR. I went back today and looked but they were gone! I've also seen them at a couple other racks and they're still online at nordstrom. Does anyone know a way for me to get the sku from nordstrom.com so I can use the app to look it up? Would they have the same sku as the rack?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## deltalady

I saw one of the penny sisters selling those penny sunglasses for $80. That's a heck of a profit.


----------



## ag681

RTA said:


> Love every pair!  Super finds!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thanks 



krissa said:


> Love these! I can't believe you found an 8 for that price!!



They are actually a size 39 but the 38.5 was tight so I took these


----------



## ilovejae

deltalady said:


> I saw one of the penny sisters selling those penny sunglasses for $80. That's a heck of a profit.



I think it depends on which brand and style she got... I saw lots of Valentino, Tod's, Dior and Prada sunglasses at NR for around $60 recently.  It's hard for me to buy sunglasses for $80 or more now


----------



## ilovejae

authenticplease said:


> My heart would have skipped a beat too!  I have never seen Chanel at my NRs.....I have seen it at NMLC though



I saw Chanel shoes twice at NR. Both are my size, but still expensive for me :cry::cry:


----------



## deltalady

ilovejae said:


> I think it depends on which brand and style she got... I saw lots of Valentino, Tod's, Dior and Prada sunglasses at NR for around $60 recently.  It's hard for me to buy sunglasses for $80 or more now



It was the Fendi's.


----------



## bakeacookie

Found some refurb stuff today! And they're keepers for sure! 



Men's Ferragamo signature ornament reversible belt. $119

And 

Kate Spade racer flat. Great fun shoe! $71


----------



## pepperdiva

bakeacookie said:


> Found some refurb stuff today! And they're keepers for sure!
> 
> View attachment 2880638
> 
> Men's Ferragamo signature ornament reversible belt. $119
> 
> And
> 
> Kate Spade racer flat. Great fun shoe! $71




Can you share the sku for the ferragamo belt? Thanks!


----------



## authenticplease

bakeacookie said:


> Found some refurb stuff today! And they're keepers for sure!
> 
> View attachment 2880638
> 
> Men's Ferragamo signature ornament reversible belt. $119
> 
> And
> 
> Kate Spade racer flat. Great fun shoe! $71



Really nice SF belt but I'm loving the KS racer flat......so fun!!


----------



## bakeacookie

pepperdiva said:


> Can you share the sku for the ferragamo belt? Thanks!



They were refurbs. 



authenticplease said:


> Really nice SF belt but I'm loving the KS racer flat......so fun!!



Thanks! They're really fun and comfy too.


----------



## Lushi

neverandever said:


> Glad I stopped by one more time...found a beauty that was hidden behind some Steve Maddens:
> 
> View attachment 2818665
> 
> 
> Pashli - this thing is HUGE! I don't know the sizes at all, but no way this is a mini  $230 after discount!
> 
> View attachment 2818666
> 
> 
> Tory Burch - refurb. $137 after discount. I grabbed it because it's a great deal, but don't know how I feel about it now because it's kind of hard to get in and out of. It's so unique, though!




Has been looking for a Alexander wang rookie or this phillp lim pashli forever, u are so lucking, anybody seen one anywhere before?


----------



## bchoung




----------



## krissa

Sorry for lack of upcs, but if you can't find your size there are some $5 clearance jeans. 

Paige ankle peg Monica
J brand aidan ringer
Paige skinny black with gold flecks on the sides
Paige skinny Matisse looks like paint was splattered on them but in a cute way
Paige in a metallic copper type finish
Nydj red (snake print?)


----------



## authenticplease

bchoung said:


> View attachment 2881383
> View attachment 2881384



Ooohhhhh.....these are lovely.  Such an unexpected update to a classic!  I really like them


----------



## kcarmona

Scored some goodies today after a serious dry spell! 

Vince sweater in deep burgundy




Gucci knee high boots &#128525;





Isabel Marant Coat


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

kcarmona said:


> Scored some goodies today after a serious dry spell!
> 
> Vince sweater in deep burgundy
> 
> View attachment 2881490
> 
> 
> Gucci knee high boots &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2881491
> View attachment 2881492
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Coat
> 
> View attachment 2881493
> 
> View attachment 2881494


Great finds!! The sweater was $29.931? Odd lol


----------



## kcarmona

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Great finds!! The sweater was $29.931? Odd lol




Oh the 1 on the end is peeking out from the tag behind it! &#128514;


----------



## mranda

kcarmona said:


> Scored some goodies today after a serious dry spell!
> 
> Vince sweater in deep burgundy
> 
> View attachment 2881490
> 
> 
> Gucci knee high boots &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2881491
> View attachment 2881492
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Coat
> 
> View attachment 2881493
> 
> View attachment 2881494



Wow, great finds!! I love the boots!


----------



## klynneann

bchoung said:


> View attachment 2881383
> View attachment 2881384



LOVE these!


----------



## purseaholic90

kcarmona said:


> Scored some goodies today after a serious dry spell!
> 
> Vince sweater in deep burgundy
> 
> View attachment 2881490
> 
> 
> Gucci knee high boots &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2881491
> View attachment 2881492
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Coat
> 
> View attachment 2881493
> 
> View attachment 2881494




Those boots are gorgeous!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

They had 1 pair of Prada Baroque sunglasses tonight at Honolulu NR


----------



## pepperdiva

kcarmona said:


> Scored some goodies today after a serious dry spell!
> 
> Vince sweater in deep burgundy
> 
> View attachment 2881490
> 
> 
> Gucci knee high boots &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2881491
> View attachment 2881492
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Coat
> 
> View attachment 2881493
> 
> View attachment 2881494




I love that Vince sweater. What a great buy! I paid 115 with major markdowns at nordstrom!


----------



## jorton

Anyone know if there is a clear the rack for Easter? Was there one last year?


----------



## arina_kitty

kcarmona said:


> Scored some goodies today after a serious dry spell!
> 
> Vince sweater in deep burgundy
> 
> View attachment 2881490
> 
> 
> Gucci knee high boots &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2881491
> View attachment 2881492
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Coat
> 
> View attachment 2881493
> 
> View attachment 2881494


 
I'm very jealous of those Gucci boots! Congrats!!


----------



## arina_kitty

deltalady said:


> I saw one of the penny sisters selling those penny sunglasses for $80. That's a heck of a profit.


 
What?! Wow, that's crazy. If only people knew they got it for a penny lol


Do people actually buy it? Was it on ebay?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

kcarmona said:


> Oh the 1 on the end is peeking out from the tag behind it! &#128514;


Haha! I see it now.


----------



## kcarmona

Thanks everyone! &#128525;


----------



## deltalady

arina_kitty said:


> What?! Wow, that's crazy. If only people knew they got it for a penny lol
> 
> 
> Do people actually buy it? Was it on ebay?



Poshmark


----------



## authenticplease

yakusoku.af said:


> They had 1 pair of Prada Baroque sunglasses tonight at Honolulu NR
> View attachment 2881698
> 
> View attachment 2881699



Love your nails


----------



## Shopmore

yakusoku.af said:


> They had 1 pair of Prada Baroque sunglasses tonight at Honolulu NR
> View attachment 2881698
> 
> View attachment 2881699



I called before they opened and they said they only have a purple pair left


----------



## yakusoku.af

authenticplease said:


> Love your nails




Thank you!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Shopmore said:


> I called before they opened and they said they only have a purple pair left




I think that's the one. The arms were a dark purple color but the front was black.


----------



## buyingpig

krissa said:


> Sorry for lack of upcs, but if you can't find your size there are some $5 clearance jeans.
> 
> Paige ankle peg Monica
> J brand aidan ringer
> Paige skinny black with gold flecks on the sides
> Paige skinny Matisse looks like paint was splattered on them but in a cute way
> Paige in a metallic copper type finish
> Nydj red (snake print?)



Thank you for sharing. Too bad I cannot make it there until later this week.


----------



## hannah.hewi.

wowowowowowow love those!




bchoung said:


> View attachment 2881383
> View attachment 2881384


----------



## Pao9

kcarmona said:


> Scored some goodies today after a serious dry spell!
> 
> Vince sweater in deep burgundy
> 
> View attachment 2881490
> 
> 
> Gucci knee high boots &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2881491
> View attachment 2881492
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Coat
> 
> View attachment 2881493
> 
> View attachment 2881494




Wow those boots and that coat are amazing! Was this at the aventura store?



bchoung said:


> View attachment 2881383
> View attachment 2881384




Suck cute flats!! Love!



bakeacookie said:


> Found some refurb stuff today! And they're keepers for sure!
> 
> View attachment 2880638
> 
> Men's Ferragamo signature ornament reversible belt. $119
> 
> And
> 
> Kate Spade racer flat. Great fun shoe! $71




Those are keepers for sure!


----------



## kcarmona

Pao9 said:


> Wow those boots and that coat are amazing! Was this at the aventura store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suck cute flats!! Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are keepers for sure!




Yes it was! I was surprised because I hardly find anything good there. Even the cashier was like "Whoa, you found Gucci here?!"


----------



## avental

yakusoku.af said:


> They had 1 pair of Prada Baroque sunglasses tonight at Honolulu NR
> View attachment 2881698
> 
> View attachment 2881699


OMG those are the ones I have been wanted for awhile now!  I wish we had Nordstrom Rack in Canada.


----------



## IStuckACello

Isabel marant anthracite dickers size 36 $199.97 at downtown SF rack in designer shoes section


----------



## Shopmore

yakusoku.af said:


> I think that's the one. The arms were a dark purple color but the front was black.



I didn't realize they were purple in the picture so when you mentioned it I called back and purchased them   luckily there were still there!  Thanks again!


----------



## arina_kitty

Shopmore said:


> I didn't realize they were purple in the picture so when you mentioned it I called back and purchased them   luckily there were still there!  Thanks again!


 Yeah congrats!!! Those are like so amazing! I see a lot of fashion bloggers have them too


----------



## yakusoku.af

Shopmore said:


> I didn't realize they were purple in the picture so when you mentioned it I called back and purchased them   luckily there were still there!  Thanks again!




Congrats! Glad they still had them!


----------



## AK_1984

New poster here, but I wanted to say Hi! I've been catching up on this forum and wanted to share some deals I found over the weekend. Let me know if you want skus for anything.

Southcenter:

Clare Vivier Foldover Clutch in Caramel Pink Stripe - $79 in the clearance bin, it was the only clutch like it in there. Listed at $220 on her site now so this was a great deal. Softest leather Ive ever felt and I think itll be perfect for spring/summer.

Clare Vivier Half Zip Wallet in Navy Red Cream Stripe  found this in the clearance bin too, but it had the Clare V tag with no price so I asked an associate to check and they made up a tag for $39.97 . This is still listed on her site now for $193 so I am very happy with this one too. Only one like it in the bin.


Auburn:

I was not having much luck here until the very end. I was about to leave and I spotted a refurbished Marc by Marc Jacobs In The Grain Satchel for $143.97, originally $475. This was tucked away from all the other purses, on empty rack near the stores phone so I grabbed it. Its the perfect size, Im really happy with it.


Factoria:

This location had more designer bags than the others. I spotted several different Chloe bags around $750 each, some SeebyChloe bags for $200-300 and a black fur Balenciaga with round silver handle for $968 I think. I cant find any pictures of it on line, so Im not sure of the style name. None were particularly my style, so I passed.

My favorite find was a pair of Prada Dixie sunglasses for $89.97. I went with the mint/blush combo. There were 2 more pairs in this color combo, 1 pair with red/blush combo, 1 pair in all white and 1 pair in all mint.


----------



## cres911

AK_1984 said:


> New poster here, but I wanted to say Hi! I've been catching up on this forum and wanted to............




Great review!!! and Welcome!!!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

AK_1984 said:


> New poster here, but I wanted to say Hi! I've been catching up on this forum and wanted to share some deals I found over the weekend. Let me know if you want skus for anything.
> 
> Southcenter:
> 
> Clare Vivier Foldover Clutch in Caramel Pink Stripe - $79 in the clearance bin, it was the only clutch like it in there. Listed at $220 on her site now so this was a great deal. Softest leather Ive ever felt and I think itll be perfect for spring/summer.
> 
> Clare Vivier Half Zip Wallet in Navy Red Cream Stripe  found this in the clearance bin too, but it had the Clare V tag with no price so I asked an associate to check and they made up a tag for $39.97 . This is still listed on her site now for $193 so I am very happy with this one too. Only one like it in the bin.
> 
> 
> Auburn:
> 
> I was not having much luck here until the very end. I was about to leave and I spotted a refurbished Marc by Marc Jacobs In The Grain Satchel for $143.97, originally $475. This was tucked away from all the other purses, on empty rack near the stores phone so I grabbed it. Its the perfect size, Im really happy with it.
> 
> 
> Factoria:
> 
> This location had more designer bags than the others. I spotted several different Chloe bags around $750 each, some SeebyChloe bags for $200-300 and a black fur Balenciaga with round silver handle for $968 I think. I cant find any pictures of it on line, so Im not sure of the style name. None were particularly my style, so I passed.
> 
> My favorite find was a pair of Prada Dixie sunglasses for $89.97. I went with the mint/blush combo. There were 2 more pairs in this color combo, 1 pair with red/blush combo, 1 pair in all white and 1 pair in all mint.


Hi, do you happen to recall which Chloe bags they had?


----------



## AK_1984

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Hi, do you happen to recall which Chloe bags they had?



I believe they were both Alice bags. 1 was hunter green and the other was more of a cream/soft yellow.


----------



## klynneann

AK_1984 said:


> New poster here, but I wanted to say Hi! I've been catching up on this forum and wanted to share some deals I found over the weekend....



Great info thanks! Glad to see another Seattle area tPFer - welcome!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

AK_1984 said:


> I believe they were both Alice bags. 1 was hunter green and the other was more of a cream/soft yellow.


Thanks!


----------



## heartoflove

AK_1984 said:


> New poster here, but I wanted to say Hi! I've been catching up on this forum and wanted to share some deals I found over the weekend. Let me know if you want skus for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Southcenter:
> 
> 
> 
> Clare Vivier Foldover Clutch in Caramel Pink Stripe - $79 in the clearance bin, it was the only clutch like it in there. Listed at $220 on her site now so this was a great deal. Softest leather Ive ever felt and I think itll be perfect for spring/summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Clare Vivier Half Zip Wallet in Navy Red Cream Stripe  found this in the clearance bin too, but it had the Clare V tag with no price so I asked an associate to check and they made up a tag for $39.97 . This is still listed on her site now for $193 so I am very happy with this one too. Only one like it in the bin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auburn:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not having much luck here until the very end. I was about to leave and I spotted a refurbished Marc by Marc Jacobs In The Grain Satchel for $143.97, originally $475. This was tucked away from all the other purses, on empty rack near the stores phone so I grabbed it. Its the perfect size, Im really happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Factoria:
> 
> 
> 
> This location had more designer bags than the others. I spotted several different Chloe bags around $750 each, some SeebyChloe bags for $200-300 and a black fur Balenciaga with round silver handle for $968 I think. I cant find any pictures of it on line, so Im not sure of the style name. None were particularly my style, so I passed.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite find was a pair of Prada Dixie sunglasses for $89.97. I went with the mint/blush combo. There were 2 more pairs in this color combo, 1 pair with red/blush combo, 1 pair in all white and 1 pair in all mint.




Claire vivier at the rack?!?! Can you post pictures? I'm not familiar with all the styles but everytime I see a bag on a blog, it turns out to be hers. Congrats on your finds!


----------



## missjesf

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day so far! I stopped by my local Rack yesterday (downtown Seattle) and saw many shipments of designer shoes from the designer sale that JUST ended. Unfortunately I didn't take any picture because I wasn't interested in any and the leftovers from the sale this season aren't so great. But heads up tpfers - check your Rack the next few days


----------



## cres911

Are they doing price adjustments for purchases 7 days in advance of CTR?


----------



## koko100

If you have a UPC code, how does one do a search? Is it on the NR app or do we phone the store?


----------



## AnnaFreud

koko100 said:


> If you have a UPC code, how does one do a search? Is it on the NR app or do we phone the store?




Search using the Search & Send feature on the NR app.


----------



## anitalilac

Has anybody ever buy anything on their website? There is no Norstrom Rack where I live and the closest is 3 hours away.


----------



## krissa

anitalilac said:


> Has anybody ever buy anything on their website? There is no Norstrom Rack where I live and the closest is 3 hours away.



Yes. I've only brought bras and a sweater but it shipped quickly. Ships from Cali tho sonic you're on the east coast it'll take about a week.


----------



## AK_1984

AnnaFreud said:


> Search using the Search & Send feature on the NR app.



Took me forever to figure out that there are 2 Nordstrom Rack apps. I kept trying to find the 'Search and Send' on the regular Nordstrom Rack app and had no luck and assumed I was blind. Turns out that you need the Nordstrom Rack *Stores* app.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Will be in Phoenix next week and might try to stop by Last Chance. Does anyone know the best day to go?


----------



## buyingpig

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Will be in Phoenix next week and might try to stop by Last Chance. Does anyone know the best day to go?



Hehe, I don't. I have always been curious! Please keep us informed about your adventure! You are so brave


----------



## tastangan

koko100 said:


> If you have a UPC code, how does one do a search? Is it on the NR app or do we phone the store?




The Search feature will only check stores close to you though. To check the whole company you need to ask the SA.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

anitalilac said:


> Has anybody ever buy anything on their website? There is no Norstrom Rack where I live and the closest is 3 hours away.




I sometimes do... I was able to snag a rag & bone Melinda jacket for $150, I returned the one I bought at full price at the anniversary sale.  I have also bought items for my girls since the NR closest to me does not have children items.  They ship faster than I expected and the pricing is similar.


----------



## Miss Curly

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Will be in Phoenix next week and might try to stop by Last Chance. Does anyone know the best day to go?



In my experience, no day is better than another. They re-stock throughout the day, so they are always replenishing. Make sure you check the daily deals whatever day you do decide to go. Just be prepared to spend some time and watch all your stuff! Check the Last Chance thread for more tips.


----------



## koko100

AK_1984 said:


> Took me forever to figure out that there are 2 Nordstrom Rack apps. I kept trying to find the 'Search and Send' on the regular Nordstrom Rack app and had no luck and assumed I was blind. Turns out that you need the Nordstrom Rack *Stores* app.




I can't seem to find the 'Nordstrom rack stores' app?!


----------



## AK_1984

koko100 said:


> I can't seem to find the 'Nordstrom rack stores' app?!



I'm not able to find it when I search through my iPad, but I am able to find it through my iPhone. Search the App Store for either 'Nordstrom Rack' or 'Rack Stores' and hopefully you'll see it.


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

kcarmona said:


> Scored some goodies today after a serious dry spell!
> 
> Vince sweater in deep burgundy
> 
> View attachment 2881490
> 
> 
> Gucci knee high boots &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2881491
> View attachment 2881492
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Coat
> 
> View attachment 2881493
> 
> View attachment 2881494


Love the colour of the vince sweater and seriously lusting over that Isabel marant jacket, tweed, oversized and a motorcycle jacket =Fall Perfection


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Miss Curly said:


> In my experience, no day is better than another. They re-stock throughout the day, so they are always replenishing. Make sure you check the daily deals whatever day you do decide to go. Just be prepared to spend some time and watch all your stuff! Check the Last Chance thread for more tips.


Thanks! Just checked the thread and saw some great finds. I'll be sure to post if I find anything fantastic.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

buyingpig said:


> Hehe, I don't. I have always been curious! Please keep us informed about your adventure! You are so brave


Haha... I'm hoping it's not as crazy as I've read lol and that it's worth it.


----------



## rea11yb0red

Some of my finds. Had to use stock photos because my pictures aren't good. 

Helmet Lang Patch Pocket Dress with leather details. $75




Alice and Olivia Dress $65. The black part is leather and has a leather detail along the zipper on the back. 




Equipment sweater. $20. Not really my style but good deal so I'll probably gift it. 




Rebecca Taylor tweed jacket. $30. I like this style and would wear it open but it's very thin. I wouldn't categorize it as a jacket at all. Still thinking about it.


----------



## Spicy_K

Balenciaga dress at Hastings Village

I tried it on and it was too big. Really cool pattern wish it was more fitted at the waist


----------



## Couture-Hag

bchoung said:


> View attachment 2881383
> View attachment 2881384


OMG those shoes are so pretty!!


----------



## Couture-Hag

Spicy_K said:


> Balenciaga dress at Hastings Village
> 
> I tried it on and it was too big. Really cool pattern wish it was more fitted at the waist
> 
> View attachment 2884925
> View attachment 2884926



That's a cool find! love the details


----------



## sunnysideup8283

koko100 said:


> I can't seem to find the 'Nordstrom rack stores' app?!




I believe the Rack stores app is only available of iOS also if you're looking on an iPad change the search to include iPhone apps.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

AK_1984 said:


> I'm not able to find it when I search through my iPad, but I am able to find it through my iPhone. Search the App Store for either 'Nordstrom Rack' or 'Rack Stores' and hopefully you'll see it.




When you're looking on your iPad your likely only looking at apps made for the iPad. After you search for rack stores at the top left change it from iPad only to iphone and you should be able to find it.


----------



## klynneann

rea11yb0red said:


> Some of my finds. Had to use stock photos because my pictures aren't good.
> 
> Helmet Lang Patch Pocket Dress with leather details. $75
> 
> View attachment 2884905
> 
> 
> Alice and Olivia Dress $65. The black part is leather and has a leather detail along the zipper on the back.
> 
> View attachment 2884907
> 
> 
> Equipment sweater. $20. Not really my style but good deal so I'll probably gift it.
> 
> View attachment 2884909
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor tweed jacket. $30. I like this style and would wear it open but it's very thin. I wouldn't categorize it as a jacket at all. Still thinking about it.
> 
> View attachment 2884912
> View attachment 2884913



$30?! Keep it!


----------



## kcarmona

Spicy_K said:


> Balenciaga dress at Hastings Village
> 
> I tried it on and it was too big. Really cool pattern wish it was more fitted at the waist
> 
> View attachment 2884925
> View attachment 2884926




Gorgeous and what a price! I probably would of bought it and gotten it taken in!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Spicy_K said:


> Balenciaga dress at Hastings Village
> 
> I tried it on and it was too big. Really cool pattern wish it was more fitted at the waist
> 
> View attachment 2884925
> View attachment 2884926


 
Very cool dress! I would have bought it & had it altered into a fitted style.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I really scored today!
Ferragamo Varas, black and silver:




Tory Burch sandals (are these Millers?)


(W and R so no sku to share)
AGL cap toe flats:


These are still at Nordstrom for full price!


----------



## xikry5talix

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I really scored today!
> Ferragamo Varas, black and silver:
> View attachment 2885947
> 
> View attachment 2885948
> 
> Tory Burch sandals (are these Millers?)
> View attachment 2885949
> 
> (W and R so no sku to share)
> AGL cap toe flats:
> View attachment 2885950
> 
> These are still at Nordstrom for full price!



Love the ferragamos! Great find!


----------



## bakeacookie

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I really scored today!
> Ferragamo Varas, black and silver:
> View attachment 2885947
> 
> View attachment 2885948
> 
> Tory Burch sandals (are these Millers?)
> View attachment 2885949
> 
> (W and R so no sku to share)
> AGL cap toe flats:
> View attachment 2885950
> 
> These are still at Nordstrom for full price!




Great finds!


----------



## austin0607

I love all your finds!  How much did u get the Millers and the AGLs?



iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I really scored today!
> Ferragamo Varas, black and silver:
> View attachment 2885947
> 
> View attachment 2885948
> 
> Tory Burch sandals (are these Millers?)
> View attachment 2885949
> 
> (W and R so no sku to share)
> AGL cap toe flats:
> View attachment 2885950
> 
> These are still at Nordstrom for full price!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

austin0607 said:


> I love all your finds!  How much did u get the Millers and the AGLs?




Thanks! The Millers were $59 and AGLs were $99. I love the refurbs- especially when they are actually unworn!


----------



## yakusoku.af

I spotted some Charlotte Olympias at Honolulu NR
I wanted the Kitty heels to be a 37! I had them search and he said no smaller sizes &#128575;


----------



## mainguyen504

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I really scored today!
> Ferragamo Varas, black and silver:
> View attachment 2885947
> 
> View attachment 2885948
> 
> Tory Burch sandals (are these Millers?)
> View attachment 2885949
> 
> (W and R so no sku to share)
> AGL cap toe flats:
> View attachment 2885950
> 
> These are still at Nordstrom for full price!



Great haul!! I have the AGL in a beige/black cap and they are the most comfortable shoes I own.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I really scored today!
> Ferragamo Varas, black and silver:
> View attachment 2885947
> 
> View attachment 2885948
> 
> Tory Burch sandals (are these Millers?)
> View attachment 2885949
> 
> (W and R so no sku to share)
> AGL cap toe flats:
> View attachment 2885950
> 
> These are still at Nordstrom for full price!


 
Great finds. Especially the Ferragamos. I passed up on the millers once and on a hunt for them again, my friends has them and they are really versatile.


----------



## AK_1984

yakusoku.af said:


> I spotted some Charlotte Olympias at Honolulu NR
> I wanted the Kitty heels to be a 37! I had them search and he said no smaller sizes &#128575;
> View attachment 2886107
> View attachment 2886108
> View attachment 2886109
> View attachment 2886110



Great finds! Love those Charlotte Olympias, they are too cute. Too bad they didn't have them in a smaller size though.


----------



## AK_1984

Just got back from the downtown Seattle Nordstrom rack and picked up a Gucci Cherry Stretch Cotton Double-Breasted Jacket for $292.50 down from $1950. Can anyone advise if they will price adjust when the CTR sale starts next Friday? My receipt says within 7 days so it should work, but Im not sure if there are restrictions on designer items.


----------



## jorton

Someone on Instagram just posted that they will not be including designer items in the CTR discount now. Not sure if this is old news or not.


----------



## bankygirl

Just saw a pair of Rag and Bone Harrows, size 38 in cement/charcoal . They were $179. The rack stores app drained my battery so no pic of sku or boot, but please DM me for location if interested, so they don't get flooded with calls. HTH!


----------



## yakusoku.af

AK_1984 said:


> Great finds! Love those Charlotte Olympias, they are too cute. Too bad they didn't have them in a smaller size though.




I know! I tried them on and they were a good inch too big. No foot pad is that thick lol


----------



## tastangan

jorton said:


> Someone on Instagram just posted that they will not be including designer items in the CTR discount now. Not sure if this is old news or not.




Um, what is considered as designer?


----------



## Jen123

Omg I struck gold after a long dry spell!!!!!


----------



## Shopmore

Jen123 said:


> Omg I struck gold after a long dry spell!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2886848



What?? Congratulations!


----------



## Jen123

Shopmore said:


> What?? Congratulations!




Thank you!! My first pair of Chanel boots, I am thrilled!


----------



## mranda

Jen123 said:


> Omg I struck gold after a long dry spell!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2886848



 wow! Beautiful! Were they refurbs?


----------



## arina_kitty

I can't post pics but 7 for all mankind black snakeskin pattern skinny jeans for $5. UPC 439004273354


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Jen123 said:


> Omg I struck gold after a long dry spell!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2886848




Tell me more, tell me more!!!!


----------



## Jen123

mranda said:


> wow! Beautiful! Were they refurbs?




No actually not surprisingly!


----------



## AK_1984

Jen123 said:


> Omg I struck gold after a long dry spell!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2886848



What a great find! Love those combat boots


----------



## Jen123

gottaluvmybags said:


> Tell me more, tell me more!!!!




Here's the style of them!! Omg I'm so freakin pumped!!!!!! I feel like I have found the holy land of rack!!


----------



## Jen123

AK_1984 said:


> What a great find! Love those combat boots




Thank you so much!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Jen123 said:


> Here's the style of them!! Omg I'm so freakin pumped!!!!!! I feel like I have found the holy land of rack!!
> 
> View attachment 2886896




&#128079; they are so amazing!!


----------



## koko100

Jen123 said:


> Omg I struck gold after a long dry spell!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2886848




Wow!! You definately struck gold!!! Congrats! Such an AMAZING  find!!! &#128525;


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Jen123 said:


> Omg I struck gold after a long dry spell!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2886848


Congrats!!!


----------



## MissL

Jen123 said:


> Omg I struck gold after a long dry spell!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2886848



Wow Chanel at the rack, congrats!!


----------



## Lushi

Jen123 said:


> Here's the style of them!! Omg I'm so freakin pumped!!!!!! I feel like I have found the holy land of rack!!
> 
> View attachment 2886896




Which location did you find these? You scored big time!


----------



## Jen123

gottaluvmybags said:


> &#128079; they are so amazing!!







koko100 said:


> Wow!! You definately struck gold!!! Congrats! Such an AMAZING  find!!! &#128525;







Colaluvstrvl said:


> Congrats!!!







MissL said:


> Wow Chanel at the rack, congrats!!







Lushi said:


> Which location did you find these? You scored big time!




Thank you ladies!!! I found them at the Alpharetta rack. They are my first awesome find there, I usually do better at buckhead!


----------



## Lushi

Jen123 said:


> Thank you ladies!!! I found them at the Alpharetta rack. They are my first awesome find there, I usually do better at buckhead!




Uhh, I miss Atlanta so much, just moved to LA recently, haven't had any luck these few month. You are so lucky


----------



## hedgwin99

Jen123 said:


> Thank you ladies!!! I found them at the Alpharetta rack. They are my first awesome find there, I usually do better at buckhead!




You are sooooo lucky! Congrats! And u can probably try to bring back for price adjustment next week for clear the rack event&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Jen123 said:


> Thank you ladies!!! I found them at the Alpharetta rack. They are my first awesome find there, I usually do better at buckhead!


Wow, my only good find at that location has been some Tom Ford Miranda sunnies with the case for $99. And this was when they first opened that location. Seems like I need to pop in more often lol. I believe someone else found Chanel sandals at Perimeter Rack as well. Enjoy your find and please post modeling pics when you wear them. Would love to see them on.


----------



## Jen123

Lushi said:


> Uhh, I miss Atlanta so much, just moved to LA recently, haven't had any luck these few month. You are so lucky




I am in the process of moving to atl and I love it so far! How long did you live there? 



hedgwin99 said:


> You are sooooo lucky! Congrats! And u can probably try to bring back for price adjustment next week for clear the rack event&#128077;&#128077;




Omg great advice I totally didn't realize that was coming up! Thank you!!



Colaluvstrvl said:


> Wow, my only good find at that location has been some Tom Ford Miranda sunnies with the case for $99. And this was when they first opened that location. Seems like I need to pop in more often lol. I believe someone else found Chanel sandals at Perimeter Rack as well. Enjoy your find and please post modeling pics when you wear them. Would love to see them on.




Looks like I might need to check out perimeter today! My faith in rack had been restored lol I haven't found an insane deal since my Rick Owens jacket that I got over a year ago


----------



## klynneann

Jen123 said:


> Here's the style of them!! Omg I'm so freakin pumped!!!!!! I feel like I have found the holy land of rack!!
> 
> View attachment 2886896



Wow, that is awesome!!!


----------



## JNH14

Jen123 said:


> Thank you ladies!!! I found them at the Alpharetta rack. They are my first awesome find there, I usually do better at buckhead!


 
Great for you-bummer for me...my size and Alpharetta is my home Rack!


----------



## IStuckACello

Found an iro cracked leather jacket, not sure if I'm keeping it-opinions everyone? Was $409, will be price adjusting next week if I stick w it.


----------



## deltalady

HOUSTON Willowbrook NR
4 pairs of Ray-Ban Aviators
Gold/black lense
Matte silver/pink flash lense
Matte gold/green flash lense
Gold/pink brown gradient 62 mm
No scratches. I put them in the men's sunglasses section. $79


----------



## abl13

There were several pairs of these prada boots at the rack in lyndhurst Ohio today:


----------



## LuxeDeb

I scored in designer shoes this morning! Got 2 pairs of Saint Laurent booties (Chelsea and one with studs), Jimmy Choo Kara snakeskin open-toe booties & those Prada perforated wedges that were all the rage last spring! Cannot wait to post pics


----------



## lvlouis

deltalady said:


> HOUSTON Willowbrook NR
> 4 pairs of Ray-Ban Aviators
> Gold/black lense
> Matte silver/pink flash lense
> Matte gold/green flash lense
> Gold/pink brown gradient 62 mm
> No scratches. I put them in the men's sunglasses section. $79



Can you share the skus?


----------



## deltalady

lvlouis said:


> Can you share the skus?



They're assorted sku's. Search and send won't work. If you want a pair, just call the store and tell them they're in the men's sunglasses section on the last display.


----------



## deltalady

Trina Turk dress for $19.90
Perfect for my upcoming Hawaii trip.


----------



## sparksfly

deltalady said:


> They're assorted sku's. Search and send won't work. If you want a pair, just call the store and tell them they're in the men's sunglasses section on the last display.




Did they have any more black and gold?


----------



## deltalady

sparksfly said:


> Did they have any more black and gold?



Just the one of each that I took the pictures of. I didn't buy any of them.


----------



## IStuckACello

Palo Alto rack had a brown chloe paddington for I think $750, a jimmy choo tote for $1000+ and the classic jimmy choo bag, I think black patent for $650. Sorry no pictures


----------



## scgirl212

Picked up these nude Dior pumps. I've been looking for a nice nude heel for a while! They were $227! Sadly, they are a bit big so I don't know if they're keepers or not yet.


----------



## MrsRed

Yay!! I needed a shoulder bag and Valentino!? Why not!!!

My hands are free for baby now.


----------



## deltalady

MrsRed said:


> View attachment 2888057
> 
> 
> Yay!! I needed a shoulder bag and Valentino!? Why not!!!
> 
> My hands are free for baby now.



Nice!







scgirl212 said:


> Picked up these nude Dior pumps. I've been looking for a nice nude heel for a while! They were $227! Sadly, they are a bit big so I don't know if they're keepers or not yet.



Very unique heel shape!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

scgirl212 said:


> Picked up these nude Dior pumps. I've been looking for a nice nude heel for a while! They were $227! Sadly, they are a bit big so I don't know if they're keepers or not yet.


Those are so chic. Love the curve of the heel.


----------



## bakeacookie

Some instagramers are saying some designer items/refurbs have blue tags so they'll be excluded at CTR. 

Anyone come across that? The fun of NR is the designer deals and finding refurbs. :/ 

If designers items and refurbs are excluded that would be such a bummer!


----------



## intrigue

bakeacookie said:


> Some instagramers are saying some designer items/refurbs have blue tags so they'll be excluded at CTR.
> 
> Anyone come across that? The fun of NR is the designer deals and finding refurbs. :/
> 
> If designers items and refurbs are excluded that would be such a bummer!




That is correct. I believe refurbished/refinished items are now excluded and have a light blue price tag. The only items that'll qualify for CTR will be "red tag" items. It looked like the staff had gone through items in the store and re-tagged refinished items with blue price stickers 

Here's a picture of one of the new blue stickers I came across today. When I asked at checkout, they said haute look and designer items along with refurbished items will now be marked with these tags.


----------



## bakeacookie

intrigue said:


> That is correct. I believe refurbished/refinished items are now excluded and have a light blue price tag. The only items that'll qualify for CTR will be "red tag" items. It looked like the staff had gone through items in the store and re-tagged refinished items with blue price stickers
> 
> Here's a picture of one of the new blue stickers I came across today. When I asked at checkout, they said haute look and designer items along with refurbished items will now be marked with these tags.
> 
> View attachment 2888164




Wow. That is a bummer.


----------



## mranda

intrigue said:


> That is correct. I believe refurbished/refinished items are now excluded and have a light blue price tag. The only items that'll qualify for CTR will be "red tag" items. It looked like the staff had gone through items in the store and re-tagged refinished items with blue price stickers
> 
> Here's a picture of one of the new blue stickers I came across today. When I asked at checkout, they said haute look and designer items along with refurbished items will now be marked with these tags.
> 
> View attachment 2888164



Ugh! Thanks for letting us know. That's a shame.... There was a refurb pair of boots I was planning on getting during CTR. Now rethinking! Seems silly since they usually do further markdowns after the CTR sale anyway. What's an extra 25% ??


----------



## marcj

I was told all blue tags are excluded from clear the racks


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I went yesterday and no blue tags at mine - keeping my fingers crossed.  I was out with them fam this evening and couldn't stop in at NR


----------



## bakeacookie

I guess it's just buy at the price you see now.  Has anyone noticed the markdown on designer brands a lot slower than before, or is that just me?


----------



## cres911

Blue tags everywhere at Lakewood CA NR &#128561;&#128552;


----------



## bakeacookie

cres911 said:


> Blue tags everywhere at Lakewood CA NR &#128561;&#128552;




Boooo.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I saw blue tags on a few things at the Mall of America rack the other day and wasn't sure what they were. Guess it's good I scooped up some refurb shoes this week. They did have red lines on the tags- hopefully they are still included this time.


----------



## austin0607

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Thanks! The Millers were $59 and AGLs were $99. I love the refurbs- especially when they are actually unworn!



Great deal!  Love AGLs!!!


----------



## austin0607

AK_1984 said:


> Just got back from the downtown Seattle Nordstrom rack and picked up a Gucci Cherry Stretch Cotton Double-Breasted Jacket for $292.50 down from $1950. Can anyone advise if they will price adjust when the CTR sale starts next Friday? My receipt says within 7 days so it should work, but Im not sure if there are restrictions on designer items.



If it's red tagged, they should price adjust.  They recently implemented "clearance" prices but on a blue tag.  These are excluded from CTR.  Not sure how they determine though which should be red or blue tagged.


----------



## austin0607

Jen123 said:


> Omg I struck gold after a long dry spell!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2886848



OMG!!!!!  Awesome find!!!!!


----------



## Shop Love

bakeacookie said:


> Boooo.




No!! That's my rack. &#128543; thanks for sharing.


----------



## ilovejae

I asked several people working in my local NR and they all told me they won't do price adjustment on designer items this time... so sad...


----------



## Lushi

Jen123 said:


> I am in the process of moving to atl and I love it so far! How long did you live there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg great advice I totally didn't realize that was coming up! Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I might need to check out perimeter today! My faith in rack had been restored lol I haven't found an insane deal since my Rick Owens jacket that I got over a year ago




I lived in Atlanta for 11years, please there are much more generous there in my opinion. But that's just me


----------



## buyingpig

ilovejae said:


> I asked several people working in my local NR and they all told me they won't do price adjustment on designer items this time... so sad...



This goes back to the age old question,  what's considered "designer"! Lol!


----------



## Mimmy

intrigue said:


> That is correct. I believe refurbished/refinished items are now excluded and have a light blue price tag. The only items that'll qualify for CTR will be "red tag" items. It looked like the staff had gone through items in the store and re-tagged refinished items with blue price stickers
> 
> Here's a picture of one of the new blue stickers I came across today. When I asked at checkout, they said haute look and designer items along with refurbished items will now be marked with these tags.
> 
> View attachment 2888164




Thanks for the info. Wow, I wonder who's deciding what is haute look or designer? Because seriously ... this is a BP sweater!! I own a BP sweater, but I don't consider it haute look or designer!


----------



## intrigue

Mimmy said:


> Thanks for the info. Wow, I wonder who's deciding what is haute look or designer? Because seriously ... this is a BP sweater!! I own a BP sweater, but I don't consider it haute look or designer!




I agree!
I think any items purchased on the haute look site then returned to a rack will be tagged blue. 

It looked like all refurb items were tagged blue regardless of brand (I was initially confused why a BP brand top was tagged blue but it was a refurb item).

As for shoes, I noticed brands that included Tory Burch, AGL, along with brands like Kenneth Cole and Dolce Vita tagged blue as well but they looked to be refurbished when I checked the soles.


----------



## mranda

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I saw blue tags on a few things at the Mall of America rack the other day and wasn't sure what they were. Guess it's good I scooped up some refurb shoes this week. They did have red lines on the tags- hopefully they are still included this time.



I'm wondering about this, too. I'll be curios to know if they allow you to price adjust. Let us know!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I almost had a heart attack after seeing all the post about the blue tags. Since I bought 4, yes 4 pair, of $300 designer refurbs yesterday (new soles, never worn, do not understand that). Luckily the blue tags have not hit here yet. Glad I did not hesitate on any of them because I could not justify them without CTR price. Blue tags will probably hit here soon, so I was really lucky. Even though they are all designer shoes, I have multiple stores here, so hopefully price adjustment will not be an issue.


----------



## krissa

austin0607 said:


> If it's red tagged, they should price adjust.  They recently implemented "clearance" prices but on a blue tag.  These are excluded from CTR.  Not sure how they determine though which should be red or blue tagged.



Blue tagged afaik is just haute look returns. I haven't heard of designer and refurbs being blue tagged and excluded at my store. I will find out today. Also blue tags should only be on things returned in feb. If an item is a hl return it should still be red ticketed and eligible for ctr.


----------



## devik

yakusoku.af said:


> I spotted some Charlotte Olympias at Honolulu NR
> I wanted the Kitty heels to be a 37! I had them search and he said no smaller sizes &#128575;



I am feeling very proud of myself now... I had purchased those zipper kitten heels during the Black Friday sale for like $500 and thought it was SUCH a deal - but then when I got them home I had doubts and wondered if I'd really wear them (I'm kind of a sucker for CO and bought them more because they were a good price for a favorite brand). I debated what to do and finally decided to return them after getting some sensible advice here on tPF that if you ever have doubts then that means they should go back. Was glad to do it once I finally managed... and now here I see the same style ended up at $200 less! I _still_ probably wouldn't wear them as $300 shoes either so I'm happy that I ended up being smart about it!!!

Hafta say, this thread has got me itching to go back to NR! I can't say I've ever lucked out as some of you ladies have. I got some great Gucci sunglasses recently but mostly I come up  short when I wander through the stores near me... Maybe I'm not praying to the right gods???


----------



## sacko

MrsRed said:


> View attachment 2888057
> 
> 
> Yay!! I needed a shoulder bag and Valentino!? Why not!!!
> 
> My hands are free for baby now.



OMG amazing!! was this refurbished?


----------



## MrsRed

sacko said:


> OMG amazing!! was this refurbished?




Thanks!! Tag didn't say anything and I saw a same bag couples more yesterday so I don't think it's refurbished


----------



## chloe_chanel

deltalady said:


> Trina Turk dress for $19.90
> Perfect for my upcoming Hawaii trip.




Oooh very cute!


----------



## mainguyen504

MrsRed said:


> View attachment 2888057
> 
> 
> Yay!! I needed a shoulder bag and Valentino!? Why not!!!
> 
> My hands are free for baby now.



Is it long enough as a crossbody? May I ask how much?


----------



## AnnaFreud

cres911 said:


> Blue tags everywhere at Lakewood CA NR &#128561;&#128552;




Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MrsRed

mainguyen504 said:


> Is it long enough as a crossbody? May I ask how much?




Yes, it has a long strap so you can do cross body without problem!

It was $380


----------



## Couture-Hag

MrsRed said:


> Yes, it has a long strap so you can do cross body without problem!
> 
> It was $380



Wow awesome find!!!


----------



## deltalady

Nothing exciting but DH wanted to go to NR today and I saw the Ray-Ban's that I posted were still there so I grabbed them.


----------



## bakeacookie

I'll be in Seattle Valentine's weekend, which is CTR, right? 

Which Seattle rack is best to go to? 
How long is CTR this time around (if there is one)?

Other shopping tips for Seattle appreciated!


----------



## MrsRed

Couture-Hag said:


> Wow awesome find!!!




Thanks!! I couldn't say no to this price!


----------



## stephsworld

i'm also wondering how long this CTR event will last. is it just for president's day weekend?


----------



## sacko

MrsRed said:


> Thanks!! Tag didn't say anything and I saw a same bag couples more yesterday so I don't think it's refurbished



So there was more? Which location did you get it at? if you have the UPC code? Thanks I have been trying to get my hands on that bag for a while!


----------



## ylime

I know this has been discussed before, but I couldn't find it quickly - for the CTR price adjustments, do you need to bring in the items as well, or just the receipt?

And for those who've gotten a price adjustment before, how complicated is the process?


----------



## bakeacookie

ylime said:


> I know this has been discussed before, but I couldn't find it quickly - for the CTR price adjustments, do you need to bring in the items as well, or just the receipt?
> 
> And for those who've gotten a price adjustment before, how complicated is the process?




My experience was that you had to bring the items with tags and receipt. They return it and then you rebuy with the CTR discount.


----------



## stephsworld

how strict is NR with price adjustments? if i wanted to return/rebuy an item because it was past 7 days, will they let me? if not, i was thinking of having my friend come along so i could do the return and she could buy them.


----------



## sacko

ylime said:


> I know this has been discussed before, but I couldn't find it quickly - for the CTR price adjustments, do you need to bring in the items as well, or just the receipt?
> 
> And for those who've gotten a price adjustment before, how complicated is the process?



For me i brought just the tag and the receipt and they cashed me back. this was an ASST. item.


----------



## buyingpig

stephsworld said:


> how strict is NR with price adjustments? if i wanted to return/rebuy an item because it was past 7 days, will they let me? if not, i was thinking of having my friend come along so i could do the return and she could buy them.


It really depends on your store. Some stores are a lot nicer than others.


----------



## MrsRed

sacko said:


> So there was more? Which location did you get it at? if you have the UPC code? Thanks I have been trying to get my hands on that bag for a while!




It was, I saw 3 more when I left at store Mission Valley, San Diego yesterday.

And here is UPC 0439011160753

Good Luck!!!


----------



## sacko

MrsRed said:


> It was, I saw 3 more when I left at store Mission Valley, San Diego yesterday.
> 
> And here is UPC 0439011160753
> 
> Good Luck!!!



thankyou so much!!!


----------



## silk7

Drove out to a really great NR that's a 45 min drive away that is a treat to go to once in a while AND I forgot my phone at home...saw some really nice deals but couldn't take pics to share   Really cute AGL flats for $75 in cream but too small for me. Will have to do the trek again soon with my phone stapled to my side lol


----------



## silk7

Ps thanks for sharing the news of the blue tags...haven't seen those yet! But like someone said the best deals are often after &#128521;


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

stephsworld said:


> how strict is NR with price adjustments? if i wanted to return/rebuy an item because it was past 7 days, will they let me? if not, i was thinking of having my friend come along so i could do the return and she could buy them.




My store said that you have to wait 24 hrs to rebuy something- so no price adjustments and I don't think they'd let a friend buy them either. As others have said though, it depends on the store.


----------



## sneezz

Anyone know if rack online does PA for CTR too?


----------



## mainguyen504

MrsRed said:


> Yes, it has a long strap so you can do cross body without problem!
> 
> It was $380



What a great price! Thank you for sharing! Now I have to muster up some self control lol


----------



## klynneann

bakeacookie said:


> I'll be in Seattle Valentine's weekend, which is CTR, right?
> 
> Which Seattle rack is best to go to?
> How long is CTR this time around (if there is one)?
> 
> Other shopping tips for Seattle appreciated!



It kind of just depends - I've had luck, and not, in all of the locations.  There's downtown, Alderwood, Northgate, and Factoria, those are the ones I go to.  Downtown is easy to get to.  You can get to Northgate by bus pretty easily.  The other two would be best with a car.  I don't like the layout of the one downtown; I think they're all decent size stores.  I really couldn't say that any one is better than another, in my experience.  Maybe just depends on which one is easiest for you to get to.


----------



## bakeacookie

klynneann said:


> It kind of just depends - I've had luck, and not, in all of the locations.  There's downtown, Alderwood, Northgate, and Factoria, those are the ones I go to.  Downtown is easy to get to.  You can get to Northgate by bus pretty easily.  The other two would be best with a car.  I don't like the layout of the one downtown; I think they're all decent size stores.  I really couldn't say that any one is better than another, in my experience.  Maybe just depends on which one is easiest for you to get to.



Thanks! So I'll just stop by whichever I come across. I think I'll be in the downtown area most, but we will have a rental car so maybe DBF will be willing to visit other locations, especially since he has better luck than I do!


----------



## sparksfly

silk7 said:


> Drove out to a really great NR that's a 45 min drive away that is a treat to go to once in a while AND I forgot my phone at home...saw some really nice deals but couldn't take pics to share   Really cute AGL flats for $75 in cream but too small for me. Will have to do the trek again soon with my phone stapled to my side lol




Which store was this?


----------



## MrsRed

mainguyen504 said:


> What a great price! Thank you for sharing! Now I have to muster up some self control lol




This is why I can't stop going over there!! I hope my husband offers me as a valentine's gift lol


----------



## gottaluvmybags

MrsRed said:


> View attachment 2888057
> 
> 
> Yay!! I needed a shoulder bag and Valentino!? Why not!!!
> 
> My hands are free for baby now.




You are so great for posting!  I snagged the last one!!!  They were super nice.  &#128151;


----------



## krissa

AK_1984 said:


> New poster here, but I wanted to say Hi! I've been catching up on this forum and wanted to share some deals I found over the weekend. Let me know if you want skus for anything.
> 
> Factoria:
> 
> This location had more designer bags than the others. I spotted several different Chloe bags around $750 each, some SeebyChloe bags for $200-300 and a black fur Balenciaga with round silver handle for $968 I think. I cant find any pictures of it on line, so Im not sure of the style name. None were particularly my style, so I passed.



Do you have any of the skus for the Chloe bags?


----------



## deltalady

Houston Willowbrook NR
AGL Sandals, MK Camo Pony Hair Hamilton, MJ Stam, MJ XL Single, MBMJ clutches


----------



## gottaluvmybags

This is available at Mission Valley NR





It is priced at $800 call for more info &#128077;


----------



## Cthai

anyone ever spot rag & bone 'Harrow' Leather Boot in a size 6? I saw one a rag & bone suede bootie..  i think it was also 'Harrow' but it was a size 5  and i need  a 6... please let me know if you guys spot one !


----------



## AnnaFreud

MrsRed said:


> View attachment 2888057
> 
> 
> Yay!! I needed a shoulder bag and Valentino!? Why not!!!
> 
> My hands are free for baby now.




Okay, who else was able to snag this Valentino that MrsRed posted?? I called Mission Valley this morning about 10 mins after the store opened and all three were already on hold. LOL! You ladies are fast! (Hard to do anything on time when a toddler demands your attention 24/7.) The nice SA I spoke to was nice enough to find another store that had 5 and transferred me over there so I also scored one! YAY!!! My first Valentino!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

gottaluvmybags said:


> You are so great for posting!  I snagged the last one!!!  They were super nice.  &#128151;




Congrats! You and I always seem to go after the same bags! &#128521;


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Cthai said:


> anyone ever spot rag & bone 'Harrow' Leather Boot in a size 6? I saw one a rag & bone suede bootie..  i think it was also 'Harrow' but it was a size 5  and i need  a 6... please let me know if you guys spot one !




Beverly Hills NR (Beverly connection) in the clearance section in black.  I will try to find the SKU


----------



## gottaluvmybags

AnnaFreud said:


> Congrats! You and I always seem to go after the same bags! &#128521;




&#128077; Good taste!!!  I'm glad she was able to find you some, she said she got 7 calls by the time they opened, when I called someone had snagged 2 (1 brown and 1 black) and I found the last one!!


----------



## ochie

gottaluvmybags said:


> &#128077; Good taste!!!  I'm glad she was able to find you some, she said she got 7 calls by the time they opened, when I called someone had snagged 2 (1 brown and 1 black) and I found the last one!!



do you know if they have other valentino bag? they only had 3 of the crossbody valentino how many did you get?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

ochie said:


> do you know if they have other valentino bag? they only had 3 of the crossbody valentino how many did you get?




She didn't have any other crossbody bags, the only other is the mcqueen bag I posted.  I got one black one &#128521;


----------



## mranda

gottaluvmybags said:


> Beverly Hills NR (Beverly connection) in the clearance section in black.  I will try to find the SKU



 I'd LOVE the sku as well! Always looking for these!


----------



## Cthai

gottaluvmybags said:


> Beverly Hills NR (Beverly connection) in the clearance section in black.  I will try to find the SKU



OMG please thank you so much!


----------



## mranda

I went to Woodfield Rack today. Happy to see that most of the refurb tags are still red. I only saw a couple that were printed out with the blue line.


----------



## MrsRed

gottaluvmybags said:


> You are so great for posting!  I snagged the last one!!!  They were super nice.  &#128151;




Luck you!
I'm so glad that couple tpfners could get a wonderful deal. Let's enjoy the bag


----------



## MrsRed

AnnaFreud said:


> Okay, who else was able to snag this Valentino that MrsRed posted?? I called Mission Valley this morning about 10 mins after the store opened and all three were already on hold. LOL! You ladies are fast! (Hard to do anything on time when a toddler demands your attention 24/7.) The nice SA I spoke to was nice enough to find another store that had 5 and transferred me over there so I also scored one! YAY!!! My first Valentino!!




Wow sounds crazy but you got nice SA! Now I wonder if that store carries different Valentino bag or not lol
Anyway congrats to all tpfners who got this awesome deal!!


----------



## crv

I just asked an SA here at NR Topanga if they will do PA this weekend and she said "NO".

I hope there's no memo on this because i will still try to have my stuff adjusted this weekend. 

Any ideas?


----------



## RackFanatic

Scored today! Hoping that the pa policy hasn't changed for CTR this weekend.


----------



## MP1212

RackFanatic said:


> Scored today! Hoping that the pa policy hasn't changed for CTR this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2890522
> View attachment 2890524


Whoa! Amazing score, congrats!


----------



## arina_kitty

RackFanatic said:


> Scored today! Hoping that the pa policy hasn't changed for CTR this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2890522
> View attachment 2890524



OMG congrats!!!! Amazing find!!


----------



## arina_kitty

Cthai said:


> anyone ever spot rag & bone 'Harrow' Leather Boot in a size 6? I saw one a rag & bone suede bootie..  i think it was also 'Harrow' but it was a size 5  and i need  a 6... please let me know if you guys spot one !



I think I remember spotting on at my local Saks off. I won't be able to go until the weekend. I think it's more like an indigo color as well.


----------



## hedgwin99

RackFanatic said:


> Scored today! Hoping that the pa policy hasn't changed for CTR this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2890522
> View attachment 2890524




Wow!!!&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## RackFanatic

MP1212 said:


> Whoa! Amazing score, congrats!







arina_kitty said:


> OMG congrats!!!! Amazing find!!







hedgwin99 said:


> Wow!!!&#128077;&#128077;




Thank you all! &#128513; &#128513;


----------



## krissa

crv said:


> I just asked an SA here at NR Topanga if they will do PA this weekend and she said "NO".
> 
> I hope there's no memo on this because i will still try to have my stuff adjusted this weekend.
> 
> Any ideas?



Does the back of your receipt mention price adjustments? I don't believe there's a memo.


----------



## krissa

RackFanatic said:


> Scored today! Hoping that the pa policy hasn't changed for CTR this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2890522
> View attachment 2890524



Pink camo! So fun. Great deal


----------



## Mininana

MrsRed said:


> It was, I saw 3 more when I left at store Mission Valley, San Diego yesterday.
> 
> And here is UPC 0439011160753
> 
> Good Luck!!!




Do you mind posting more pictures of the bag please? I love it!!


----------



## neeenerzz

AnnaFreud said:


> Okay, who else was able to snag this Valentino that MrsRed posted?? I called Mission Valley this morning about 10 mins after the store opened and all three were already on hold. LOL! You ladies are fast! (Hard to do anything on time when a toddler demands your attention 24/7.) The nice SA I spoke to was nice enough to find another store that had 5 and transferred me over there so I also scored one! YAY!!! My first Valentino!!


Any chance you can share the store you purchased from? Still trying to track one down. Thanks!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

crv said:


> I just asked an SA here at NR Topanga if they will do PA this weekend and she said "NO".
> 
> I hope there's no memo on this because i will still try to have my stuff adjusted this weekend.
> 
> Any ideas?




Try BevCon - they're pretty cool.  There is just one guy who is a PIA


----------



## RackFanatic

krissa said:


> Pink camo! So fun. Great deal




Thanks, I'll definitely have fun carrying it!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Cthai said:


> OMG please thank you so much!







Enjoy!


----------



## AnnaFreud

neeenerzz said:


> Any chance you can share the store you purchased from? Still trying to track one down. Thanks!




I'm sorry, I don't know it. In my excitement, I didn't listen carefully to what she was saying when she transferred me over. When they email me the receipt, I'll come back and let you know! You can also have a local NR SA do a search for you.


----------



## thundercloud

NR had the valentino messenger bag in oxblood, brown and black colors. i bought the brown one back in mid-january at metro pointe (costa mesa, CA). at the time, they didn't have any more left. i know topanga had at least the oxblood color, per another tpf'r, back in mid-jan. sorry for the late post!


----------



## AnnaFreud

MrsRed said:


> Wow sounds crazy but you got nice SA! Now I wonder if that store carries different Valentino bag or not lol
> Anyway congrats to all tpfners who got this awesome deal!!




Would you mind posting more pictures of the bag? Thanks again for the Intel!


----------



## AnnaFreud

thundercloud said:


> NR had the valentino messenger bag in oxblood, brown and black colors. i bought the brown one back in mid-january at metro pointe (costa mesa, CA). at the time, they didn't have any more left. i know topanga had at least the oxblood color, per another tpf'r, back in mid-jan. sorry for the late post!




How are you liking it? I wanted the brown but they only had black. Do you happened to know what the actual name of the bag is? I'm trying to find a stock picture. Thanks!


----------



## thundercloud

here's my post of my bag w modeling pic from mid-jan.
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27938839&postcount=1285

i love it! it's light weight and can fit quite a bit. it's very comfortable in terms of being worn crossbody. i don't know the style name either. tried searching for it.

mine came with an original price tag in HK dollars. someone said the topanga one had a price tag in HKD as well. i'm wondering if it wasn't sold in the US market originally?


----------



## AnnaFreud

thundercloud said:


> here's my post of my bag w modeling pic from mid-jan.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27938839&postcount=1285
> 
> i love it! it's light weight and can fit quite a bit. it's very comfortable in terms of being worn crossbody. i don't know the style name either. tried searching for it.
> 
> mine came with an original price tag in HK dollars. someone said the topanga one had a price tag in HKD as well. i'm wondering if it wasn't sold in the US market originally?




Thank you so much for this! It looks great on you! That's strange that it came with HK tags and also strange that there are so many of them available at NR. Valentino is not a brand I usually see at NR in abundance especially when not a refurb.


----------



## littlemisscoco

RackFanatic said:


> Scored today! Hoping that the pa policy hasn't changed for CTR this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2890522
> View attachment 2890524




This is amazing!! Congrats!


----------



## ptqcangel08

AnnaFreud said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know it. In my excitement, I didn't listen carefully to what she was saying when she transferred me over. When they email me the receipt, I'll come back and let you know! You can also have a local NR SA do a search for you.




Hi, how would u able to locate the Valentino bag? I tried calling my local store but they told me the UPC code was a haute look return item and they can't find it?


----------



## thundercloud

AnnaFreud said:


> Thank you so much for this! It looks great on you! That's strange that it came with HK tags and also strange that there are so many of them available at NR. Valentino is not a brand I usually see at NR in abundance especially when not a refurb.


i think the response below answers it? someone else told me they were from hautelook as well.



ptqcangel08 said:


> Hi, how would u able to locate the Valentino bag? I tried calling my local store but they told me the UPC code was a haute look return item and they can't find it?


could you try asking them for it by description (assuming they have the bag in stock at that store)? valentino messenger bag? i don't think they get many valentino bags typically. my NR tag says: CYR00300-AVM902 and the SKU previously provided is correct (439011 160753). if they don't have it in stock, i'm not sure how else they would locate it except by the SKU.


----------



## ptqcangel08

thundercloud said:


> i think the response below answers it? someone else told me they were from hautelook as well.
> 
> 
> could you try asking them for it by description (assuming they have the bag in stock at that store)? valentino messenger bag? i don't think they get many valentino bags typically. my NR tag says: CYR00300-AVM902 and the SKU previously provided is correct (439011 160753). if they don't have it in stock, i'm not sure how else they would locate it except by the SKU.




Thanks for your response. I was able to get one in burgundy color.  

They still have one in town center CA (store 331) and one at metro point for those u wanted to snatch one up.


----------



## thundercloud

ptqcangel08 said:


> Thanks for your response. I was able to get one in burgundy color.
> 
> They still have one in town center CA (store 331) and one at metro point for those u wanted to snatch one up.


hooray!! glad you were able to find one!


----------



## MrsRed

I wish I could take additional photos but I'm moving this week and I don't have a big mirror that can show me poses wearing the bag...sorry

It's definitely same bag as thundercloud has but different colors, mine is black!


----------



## Superbaby

gottaluvmybags said:


> This is available at Mission Valley NR
> 
> View attachment 2890255
> View attachment 2890258
> 
> 
> It is priced at $800 call for more info &#128077;



Oh my gawd. Thanks for sharing. I just bought it &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## krissa

Superbaby said:


> Oh my gawd. Thanks for sharing. I just bought it &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Yay!


----------



## AnnaFreud

gottaluvmybags said:


> &#128077; Good taste!!!  I'm glad she was able to find you some, she said she got 7 calls by the time they opened, when I called someone had snagged 2 (1 brown and 1 black) and I found the last one!!




Yes, she told me there was two on hold for one person and one on hold for a second person. You must have been that second person! Did you drive down there to buy it?


----------



## AnnaFreud

thundercloud said:


> i think the response below answers it? someone else told me they were from hautelook as well.
> 
> 
> could you try asking them for it by description (assuming they have the bag in stock at that store)? valentino messenger bag? i don't think they get many valentino bags typically. my NR tag says: CYR00300-AVM902 and the SKU previously provided is correct (439011 160753). if they don't have it in stock, i'm not sure how else they would locate it except by the SKU.




This bag is Red Valentino, not Mario Valentino, right?! Because I've only seen the latter on Hautelook.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

AnnaFreud said:


> Yes, she told me there was two on hold for one person and one on hold for a second person. You must have been that second person! Did you drive down there to buy it?




No but that used to be my store and lucked out that I have direct numbers - plus the SA is amazing and super nice, exemplary service in my opinion


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Superbaby said:


> Oh my gawd. Thanks for sharing. I just bought it &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Yay!!!!!  So happy for you, it's gorgeous.


----------



## thundercloud

AnnaFreud said:


> This bag is Red Valentino, not Mario Valentino, right?! Because I've only seen the latter on Hautelook.


no, it's valentino garavani. it's a rockstud bag. it's not v red or another valentino brand.


----------



## smalls

For anyone looking for more pics of the Valentino bag I found a listing on eBay that ended but it has pics of the same style bag from the back, bottom, and inside.  Just search on completed listings for Valentino rockstud messenger.


----------



## klynneann

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks! So I'll just stop by whichever I come across. I think I'll be in the downtown area most, but we will have a rental car so maybe DBF will be willing to visit other locations, especially since he has better luck than I do!



No problem!  If you do have time to venture out of downtown, I think I'd go to Alderwood.  Good luck!


----------



## Superbaby

gottaluvmybags said:


> Yay!!!!!  So happy for you, it's gorgeous.



Thank you so much for sharing. You are the best &#128525;


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Superbaby said:


> Thank you so much for sharing. You are the best &#128525;




Aww!  That's 2 for 2 - the McQueen bags go fast... Now if my prayers would only be answered and find me a Tom ford Jennifer bag at refurb prices LOL


----------



## gottaluvmybags

smalls said:


> For anyone looking for more pics of the Valentino bag I found a listing on eBay that ended but it has pics of the same style bag from the back, bottom, and inside.  Just search on completed listings for Valentino rockstud messenger.




There was also one on tradesy that sold in oxblood - such a gorgeous color!


----------



## IStuckACello

Herve Leger dress downtown 9th street San Francisco Rack still there at closing. Sorry for the lame quick shot, it's not long fyi. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## IStuckACello

^wait. I just googled the dress, I think it's supposed to be darker. Either that or a mistag which happens a lot..it had a tag that looked like a manufacturer tag that said couldn't be returned if snipped off...Hope I'm not misleading anyone on a swapped out dress. Felt like good material.


----------



## yakusoku.af

I found the Charlotte Olympia heels in my size! But it's a reseller &#128575; 
I'm pretty sure it's a refurb because they have the black painted soles. Also found out that one of the local resellers snapped up the heels in 39.5 a day after I posted them here... I've noticed her before on eBay listing other things I've seen at my rack &#128078; and her username is her real name...


----------



## Jen123

yakusoku.af said:


> I found the Charlotte Olympia heels in my size! But it's a reseller &#128575;
> I'm pretty sure it's a refurb because they have the black painted soles. Also found out that one of the local resellers snapped up the heels in 39.5 a day after I posted them here... I've noticed her before on eBay listing other things I've seen at my rack &#128078; and her username is her real name...
> View attachment 2890923



That sucks when people do that


----------



## buyingpig

Jen123 said:


> That sucks when people do that



New without box? Is hope she's ready to pay for return shipping on that...


----------



## hedgwin99

yakusoku.af said:


> I found the Charlotte Olympia heels in my size! But it's a reseller &#128575;
> I'm pretty sure it's a refurb because they have the black painted soles. Also found out that one of the local resellers snapped up the heels in 39.5 a day after I posted them here... I've noticed her before on eBay listing other things I've seen at my rack &#128078; and her username is her real name...
> View attachment 2890923




That totally sucks! It's not nice to profit off Intel from this thread!


----------



## devik

gottaluvmybags said:


> This is available at Mission Valley NR
> 
> View attachment 2890255
> View attachment 2890258
> 
> 
> It is priced at $800 call for more info &#55357;&#56397;



Sorry to go OT but _you have such a nice manicure in that second shot!!!!!! 
_


----------



## arina_kitty

hedgwin99 said:


> That totally sucks! It's not nice to profit off Intel from this thread!



Yeah that really sucks  

I got curious and looked for the 7 for All Mankind jeans that I got for $5 at the rack a few days ago, and found people are reselling them for a profit. They look exactly like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-259-7-F...378380?pt=US_CSA_WC_Jeans&hash=item234b12cbcc


----------



## bakeacookie

If there's a profit to be made, of course there are going to be resellers. 

The only downside is when they clear whole shelves/racks of the stuff everyone wants, try to sell online, then return it when it doesn't sell. I'm totally for a limit on how many like items you can buy, especially in shoes and accessories (unpopular, I know) just so everyone can have a "fair" chance. They do something similar at Last Call. 

I haven't gone to the local rack in awhile. Maybe I'll drop by and try my luck on finding a bracelet.


----------



## Superbaby

gottaluvmybags said:


> Aww!  That's 2 for 2 - the McQueen bags go fast... Now if my prayers would only be answered and find me a Tom ford Jennifer bag at refurb prices LOL



Did you get the same bag too? Love the mcqueen &#128522;


----------



## gottaluvmybags

devik said:


> Sorry to go OT but _you have such a nice manicure in that second shot!!!!!!
> _




LOL that's actually the employee at the rack!  I noticed her mani right away too &#128522;


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Superbaby said:


> Did you get the same bag too? Love the mcqueen &#128522;




I wouldn't really have anywhere to take it  - I just meant that it's the second McQ I was able to find a home for.


----------



## LuxeDeb

RackFanatic said:


> Scored today! Hoping that the pa policy hasn't changed for CTR this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2890522
> View attachment 2890524


 
Congrats! That is gorgeous!!



gottaluvmybags said:


> This is available at Mission Valley NR
> 
> View attachment 2890255
> View attachment 2890258
> 
> 
> It is priced at $800 call for more info &#55357;&#56397;


 
 I cannot believe I missed another one. It is very sweet of you to post these. Maybe someday I will get lucky & see it in time.


----------



## deathcookie

Bummed they are limiting the CTR deal so no designer/refurb/HL items can get the discount.  Does anyone remember when their additional discounts used to be 35%?


----------



## AnnaFreud

neeenerzz said:


> Any chance you can share the store you purchased from? Still trying to track one down. Thanks!




Hi, it was the Palm Desert store in CA. GL!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Does anyone know how charge sends work? I just found out that the individual stores do not package and ship but instead send the item to their distribution centers to handle that. So when and by whom does the buyer get charged? By the store after they get the credit card info or by the distribution center after the item gets shipped? I'm still waiting for my email receipt for that Valentino messenger.


----------



## Superbaby

I don't know about that. I always thought they shipped it out from a store ...


----------



## bussbuss

AnnaFreud said:


> Does anyone know how charge sends work? I just found out that the individual stores do not package and ship but instead send the item to their distribution centers to handle that. So when and by whom does the buyer get charged? By the store after they get the credit card info or by the distribution center after the item gets shipped? I'm still waiting for my email receipt for that Valentino messenger.



I just did a charge send of the messenger bag as well and my cc has already been charged so I am guessing you get charged by the store..... i have not recieved the email receipt as well


----------



## IStuckACello

You get charged at the store Bc the card clears first then it gets shipped to the nearby distribution center where it gets shipped to you. They used to do it in store, not sure why they changed it....


----------



## IStuckACello

I also noticed half the time I don't get the receipt too. Dunno why, very annoying. Same with my friends.


----------



## lvlouis

RackFanatic said:


> Scored today! Hoping that the pa policy hasn't changed for CTR this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2890522
> View attachment 2890524




Great find!! Beautiful!! Enjoy! 
What's the discount this weekend?


----------



## AnnaFreud

bussbuss said:


> I just did a charge send of the messenger bag as well and my cc has already been charged so I am guessing you get charged by the store..... i have not recieved the email receipt as well







IStuckACello said:


> You get charged at the store Bc the card clears first then it gets shipped to the nearby distribution center where it gets shipped to you. They used to do it in store, not sure why they changed it....







IStuckACello said:


> I also noticed half the time I don't get the receipt too. Dunno why, very annoying. Same with my friends.




Thanks for your reply. I just checked my cc and nope, no charges yet. The store told me they sent off the bags to their distribution center this morning too. I hope my bag was in there! The SA I spoke to actually sounded insulted that I thought they packaged and shipped the items themselves. Sheesh.


----------



## jorton

You may not get an email. When I ordered a bag over the phone I never got an email, or a shipping confirmation or anything. Just sat and waited for a week and it turned up. It had the receipt from the store in the box when it showed up, not like a warehouse or distribution center receipt.


----------



## RackFanatic

LuxeDeb said:


> Congrats! That is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lvlouis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great find!! Beautiful!! Enjoy!
> What's the discount this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both!  I believe the discount this weekend is an extra 25% off of red tags.
Click to expand...


----------



## mranda

I saw a Gucci camel colored short jacket in 44 for $150 from $3k today at Oak Brook.mit was missing a button. Tried to search for a photo of it, but no luck. It was on the Individualist clearance rack. Also asked the cashier if they were price adjusting for CTR and got a firm NO.


----------



## sparksfly

Marc Jacobs:





Frye($99 worn and refinished):


----------



## pinkfeet

mranda said:


> I saw a Gucci camel colored short jacket in 44 for $150 from $3k today at Oak Brook.mit was missing a button. Tried to search for a photo of it, but no luck. It was on the Individualist clearance rack. Also asked the cashier if they were price adjusting for CTR and got a firm NO.



They are doing adjustments, if a regular clerk says no ask for a manager. They will do them. 

Also this policy is on their receipts, I think the emailed version. 

I also noticed that Haute look returns even if on clearance from the website are now tagged blue ... they just told me ALL returns from HL are tagged blue. Even if they were on red tag online .. this makes no sense to me and it's irritating as online it will be included in the CTR sale but not in store. GRRRRRR.


----------



## cres911

jorton said:


> You may not get an email. When I ordered a bag over the phone I never got an email, or a shipping confirmation or anything. Just sat and waited for a week and it turned up. It had the receipt from the store in the box when it showed up, not like a warehouse or distribution center receipt.




I ordered a search and send from ohio and still no receipt, no tracking info... Its been 6 days &#128546;&#128514;&#128557;&#128561;&#128560;
However, ive placed over 5-7 orders by phone and always received them... 100% &#128516;&#128515;&#128515;&#128522;


----------



## bussbuss

AnnaFreud said:


> Thanks for your reply. I just checked my cc and nope, no charges yet. The store told me they sent off the bags to their distribution center this morning too. I hope my bag was in there! The SA I spoke to actually sounded insulted that I thought they packaged and shipped the items themselves. Sheesh.


I just got my e receipt


----------



## crv

Jimmy Choo boots in NR Topanga size 40 in burgundy. The apps not letting me upload them. UPC 439002486817

Call now! Im not buying not my size


----------



## crv

crv said:


> Jimmy Choo boots in NR Topanga size 40 in burgundy. The apps not letting me upload them. UPC 439002486817
> 
> Call now! Im not buying not my size




These are moto boots


----------



## purseaholic90

I stopped by the Burbank NR today and I don't believe blue tags are only on designer items. All the new inventory is blue tagged - regardless of designer or refurbs.


----------



## bagshoemisses

yakusoku.af said:


> I found the Charlotte Olympia heels in my size! But it's a reseller &#128575;
> I'm pretty sure it's a refurb because they have the black painted soles. Also found out that one of the local resellers snapped up the heels in 39.5 a day after I posted them here... I've noticed her before on eBay listing other things I've seen at my rack &#128078; and her username is her real name...
> View attachment 2890923




No one is ever going to buy those shoes for $350.00. You will see them back at the rack in 89 days.


----------



## austin0607

Yikes, another tag switching. I don't know how they can get away with this. Ugh! Abound for originally $98?!?! Laughable!
!


----------



## sparksfly

I follow someone who posts NR items but she only posts if they're available or not to buy from her. She also blurs out the prices and the sku and wants you to inquire by DM for the price. So annoying.


----------



## tanacky09

I know most of you ladies are looking in the women's dept but has anyone ever found native shoes (toddler) at the rack? I wanted to stock up and save a little $$ in the process. TIA!


----------



## AnnaFreud

tanacky09 said:


> I know most of you ladies are looking in the women's dept but has anyone ever found native shoes (toddler) at the rack? I wanted to stock up and save a little $$ in the process. TIA!




My DS likes those shoes too but I've never seen them at NR.


----------



## gquinn

I've seen a pair here and there but not often at all. They looked like full-line transfers as the price stickers were clearance. 



tanacky09 said:


> I know most of you ladies are looking in the women's dept but has anyone ever found native shoes (toddler) at the rack? I wanted to stock up and save a little $$ in the process. TIA!


----------



## mranda

cres911 said:


> I ordered a search and send from ohio and still no receipt, no tracking info... Its been 6 days &#128546;&#128514;&#128557;&#128561;&#128560;
> However, ive placed over 5-7 orders by phone and always received them... 100% &#128516;&#128515;&#128515;&#128522;



One time I ordered a different size in store. I had the receipt, but was never given tracking info. I did the online chat and they were able to find it for me. Not sure if you need the receipt for that or not.


----------



## cres911

mranda said:


> One time I ordered a different size in store. I had the receipt, but was never given tracking info. I did the online chat and they were able to find it for me. Not sure if you need the receipt for that or not.




Thanks for the tip..
I guess the key is: you need the receipt.. I still dont have it.. But hey i was able to chat with customer service via iphone!! &#128077;


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

So I went to Last Chance and was so disappointed. Most of the designer shoes were worn, dirty and overpriced. I would much rather pay a little extra and shop at the Rack. It was an experience and not one that I would want to do again. The bags were all thrown down in bins and were badly damaged. I'm not sure how anyone finds treasure here.


----------



## AnnaFreud

sparksfly said:


> I follow someone who posts NR items but she only posts if they're available or not to buy from her. She also blurs out the prices and the sku and wants you to inquire by DM for the price. So annoying.




I think I follow the same person. I wonder what her mark-up is.


----------



## louvigilante

AnnaFreud said:


> I think I follow the same person. I wonder what her mark-up is.




If it's the same person I followed at one point, it's quite a bit. When I simply asked why, she bit my head off like how could I ask her such a thing. I wrote back, thank you for her time but will pass. After that I stopped following.


----------



## jorton

louvigilante said:


> If it's the same person I followed at one point, it's quite a bit. When I simply asked why, she bit my head off like how could I ask her such a thing. I wrote back, thank you for her time but will pass. After that I stopped following.



I enquired once too (I think to a different reseller) and I was shocked by the asking price and politely declined. I would love to be able to find the things they find as refurbs, some of them are items I've been lusting over for a while &#128532;. My rack is really picked over and rarely are there good refurbs. Oh well, I know for some it is a huge way to make extra money so I understand.


----------



## yakusoku.af

buyingpig said:


> New without box? Is hope she's ready to pay for return shipping on that...




I know! I don't know what new shoes come with a painted over sole lol


----------



## yakusoku.af

bagshoemisses said:


> No one is ever going to buy those shoes for $350.00. You will see them back at the rack in 89 days.




I wish I knew which one! Then I could snap them up lol


----------



## deltalady

AnnaFreud said:


> I think I follow the same person. I wonder what her mark-up is.



Her mark up is ridiculous. She sells on Poshmark also. Was selling penny sunglasses for $80.


----------



## sparksfly

AnnaFreud said:


> I think I follow the same person. I wonder what her mark-up is.




I know. I think before she blurred out the prices it wasn't too high.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

jorton said:


> I enquired once too (I think to a different reseller) and I was shocked by the asking price and politely declined. I would love to be able to find the things they find as refurbs, some of them are items I've been lusting over for a while &#128532;. My rack is really picked over and rarely are there good refurbs. Oh well, I know for some it is a huge way to make extra money so I understand.


I also followed someone on IG, her markup was crazy on some shoes I asked about. I later noticed she dropped her asking price when she had no buyers.


----------



## sparksfly

My store had mostly red tags and a few blue tags. 

Altered and refinished was red tags.


----------



## sparksfly

I'm curious how everyone finds "unicorns". Like the few I've found I just stumbled upon and remember seeing on IG. 

But it's like I'm seeing them get 50 pairs of sunglasses at a time. I'd feel awkward sitting there scanning every item hoping it comes up a unicorn.


----------



## saraleebabe

sparksfly said:


> I'm curious how everyone finds "unicorns". Like the few I've found I just stumbled upon and remember seeing on IG.
> 
> But it's like I'm seeing them get 50 pairs of sunglasses at a time. I'd feel awkward sitting there scanning every item hoping it comes up a unicorn.



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=748327

Read this thread towards the bottom. I don't know if there's any truth. Supposedly the Rack Store app has the capability to find items (like push notifications) when you are in store and sort them by price? I haven't figure that part out. 

http://instagram.com/penny_ninja

Also if you see this person's feed (hopefully someone screencaps this before it's down), you will notice some of her images have a typed up description of price, SKU (that's blocked out), size and everything. This might support the claim that instead of blindly scanning through every single item, there could be a way to use the app the find items and narrow down exactly what you ar elooking for.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

saraleebabe said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=748327
> 
> Read this thread towards the bottom. I don't know if there's any truth. Supposedly the Rack Store app has the capability to find items (like push notifications) when you are in store and sort them by price? I haven't figure that part out.
> 
> http://instagram.com/penny_ninja
> 
> Also if you see this person's feed (hopefully someone screencaps this before it's down), you will notice some of her images have a typed up description of price, SKU (that's blocked out), size and everything. This might support the claim that instead of blindly scanning through every single item, there could be a way to use the app the find items and narrow down exactly what you ar elooking for.



Which image are you pointing? can you elaborate?


----------



## saraleebabe

sweetgirlblog said:


> Which image are you pointing? can you elaborate?



Feb 1st, Feb 6, Feb 7


----------



## applecidered

Is the CTR starting tomorrow?


----------



## jorton

saraleebabe said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=748327
> 
> Read this thread towards the bottom. I don't know if there's any truth. Supposedly the Rack Store app has the capability to find items (like push notifications) when you are in store and sort them by price? I haven't figure that part out.
> 
> http://instagram.com/penny_ninja
> 
> Also if you see this person's feed (hopefully someone screencaps this before it's down), you will notice some of her images have a typed up description of price, SKU (that's blocked out), size and everything. This might support the claim that instead of blindly scanning through every single item, there could be a way to use the app the find items and narrow down exactly what you ar elooking for.



Correct me if I'm wrong but don't think you can sort items by price. Besides even if you could, you would have to read the app and then the description/SKU and try to match it up with the item in store and that just seems like finding a needle in a haystack. There is not a secret way of the rack app telling you where penny items are. They just go through a rack and scan items and if it comes up a penny then they share the image and buy the rest of the ones on the rack. If you go to the rack enough, you can study items that have been sitting there for months on end or stuff that has old tags and scan it, usually its marked down after a while.

That image you see with the description I think is an email receipt.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

can anybody tell about the parking for seattle downtown rack? where to park? is it free?


----------



## sunnyflies

How does one scan a tag? I have the Rack app, but it doesn't have a spot to use to scan things, like MyfitnessPal does.

Figured it out, thanks to the Long Hair Forum tip. Thanks!


----------



## deathcookie

jorton said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but don't think you can sort items by price. Besides even if you could, you would have to read the app and then the description/SKU and try to match it up with the item in store and that just seems like finding a needle in a haystack. There is not a secret way of the rack app telling you where penny items are. They just go through a rack and scan items and if it comes up a penny then they share the image and buy the rest of the ones on the rack. If you go to the rack enough, you can study items that have been sitting there for months on end or stuff that has old tags and scan it, usually its marked down after a while.
> 
> That image you see with the description I think is an email receipt.


yeah I think it just comes down to studying the items and going to the stores enough times to know the merchandise, know when the markdowns occur and to be there at the right place/right time. It helps if your store is "not on top of it" too.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hey everyone - some rag&bone boots popped up on the website:

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/925967/rag-bone-mercer-ii-boot?color=BLACK#results

There is another pair of boots and other shoes available


----------



## pecknnibble

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hey everyone - some rag&bone boots popped up on the website:
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/925967/rag-bone-mercer-ii-boot?color=BLACK#results
> 
> There is another pair of boots and other shoes available




Those are the ones I got at the last CTR event. Love them!


----------



## jorton

Has anyone seen those Rebecca Minkoff initial clutches? I saw someone on Instagram post a few recently, but I cant find them near me. Apparently they are $10 or so! Looking for "J"


----------



## ParisPizza

Hi everyone! I'm a long time forum lurker/ Nordstrom Rack bargain hunter. I've enjoyed reading about everyone's amazing deals and look forward to finally starting to share my own! 

I partly signed up to give a public service announcement-----Nordstrom Rack State Street Chicago received a HUGE high-end designer purse shipment in, with mostly Chloe's, Marc Jacobs, and some Ferrago and Burberry. 

I just got a Chloe Alison medium tote for $389 down from $1550, and apparently there is still on available in Northbrook too! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Mininana

jorton said:


> Has anyone seen those Rebecca Minkoff initial clutches? I saw someone on Instagram post a few recently, but I cant find them near me. Apparently they are $10 or so! Looking for "J"




That's such a good deal! I got mine last year at a ctr event for like $25


----------



## Cthai

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hey everyone - some rag&bone boots popped up on the website:
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/925967/rag-bone-mercer-ii-boot?color=BLACK#results
> 
> There is another pair of boots and other shoes available



I would kiss you right now!!! Lol ok I know that sounded weird ! But so happy I was able to snag one in my size !


----------



## Cthai

pecknnibble said:


> Those are the ones I got at the last CTR event. Love them!



Are they comfortable ?? Also, do you know rack will price adjust these boots for the CTR event?? I probably won't get them before the CTR


----------



## mpepe32

ParisPizza said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a long time forum lurker/ Nordstrom Rack bargain hunter. I've enjoyed reading about everyone's amazing deals and look forward to finally starting to share my own!
> 
> I partly signed up to give a public service announcement-----Nordstrom Rack State Street Chicago received a HUGE high-end designer purse shipment in, with mostly Chloe's, Marc Jacobs, and some Ferrago and Burberry.
> 
> I just got a Chloe Alison medium tote for $389 down from $1550, and apparently there is still on available in Northbrook too! Thanks for letting me share!


Congrats on your purchase! Do you remember which styles or Chloe's, Burberry's or ferragamos they had. When I called yesterday they only had a ferragamo with a short chain handle. Any Intel would be much appreciated


----------



## missjesf

Scored these today! Hoping to get a PA over the weekend b/c its still red rag, hehe.


----------



## mranda

Cthai said:


> Are they comfortable ?? Also, do you know rack will price adjust these boots for the CTR event?? I probably won't get them before the CTR



I had those at one time. I found them very difficult to pull on, but comfortable once you get your feet in there! I sold them because it took too long for me to get into them.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Cthai said:


> I would kiss you right now!!! Lol ok I know that sounded weird ! But so happy I was able to snag one in my size !




Happy to help!&#128536;


----------



## krissa

ParisPizza said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a long time forum lurker/ Nordstrom Rack bargain hunter. I've enjoyed reading about everyone's amazing deals and look forward to finally starting to share my own!
> 
> I partly signed up to give a public service announcement-----Nordstrom Rack State Street Chicago received a HUGE high-end designer purse shipment in, with mostly Chloe's, Marc Jacobs, and some Ferrago and Burberry.
> 
> I just got a Chloe Alison medium tote for $389 down from $1550, and apparently there is still on available in Northbrook too! Thanks for letting me share!



Exciting! Did you see any paraty or Marcie? On hold now and having trouble describing the purse. The associate has no clue what I'm talking about lol.


----------



## sarasmom

deathcookie said:


> yeah I think it just comes down to studying the items and going to the stores enough times to know the merchandise, know when the markdowns occur and to be there at the right place/right time. It helps if your store is "not on top of it" too.



I wonder if some of them have friends that work at the stores. I was at my store last week and I saw one of the IGers there and she was talking to someone that was working in the back. She is not one of the regular posters of penny items, but she does find some good deals. It seemed like she knew the employees.


----------



## pecknnibble

Cthai said:


> Are they comfortable ?? Also, do you know rack will price adjust these boots for the CTR event?? I probably won't get them before the CTR




They're comfortable but I agree with mranda - you can't put them on without your hands. But I still love them! I have them in black leather and brown suede


----------



## virginiaalamode

Got these two weeks ago at the NR in DC. Around $220. Gorgeous shoes. Reminiscent of Alaia.


----------



## ParisPizza

mpepe32 said:


> Congrats on your purchase! Do you remember which styles or Chloe's, Burberry's or ferragamos they had. When I called yesterday they only had a ferragamo with a short chain handle. Any Intel would be much appreciated



Thanks! That may have been the same Ferragamo, it was black with a short gold chain. As for the Burberry it's a cross body, sort of crocodileish pattern looking tan bag. Sorry I couldn't catch the the style or style number, the friend I was with was in a hurry!


----------



## mpepe32

ParisPizza said:


> Thanks! That may have been the same Ferragamo, it was black with a short gold chain. As for the Burberry it's a cross body, sort of crocodileish pattern looking tan bag. Sorry I couldn't catch the the style or style number, the friend I was with was in a hurry!


Thanks for letting me know! Enjoy your bag


----------



## bakeacookie

I bought some red tagged shoes. Think Seattle racks will do a PA for me?


----------



## bankygirl

missjesf said:


> Scored these today! Hoping to get a PA over the weekend b/c its still red rag, hehe.



O

M

G


----------



## MaliaNia

virginiaalamode said:


> Got these two weeks ago at the NR in DC. Around $220. Gorgeous shoes. Reminiscent of Alaia.




Oh, those are gorgeous!


----------



## bakeacookie

For those interested in Longchamp Le Pliage suitcases, they're marked down to 140/142$ depending on style!

The nylon Le Pliage style is 142$, Lakewood has 3 in a clay color. 
http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-wheeled-carry-on-21-inch/3418966

DBF surprised me with a fuchsia one! 

Picked up a pair of Jimmy Choo flats for 99$, hoping to get a PA on them. 
http://www.lyst.com/shoes/jimmy-choo-safari-gold-wallach-weekend-flat/

Also picked up Cole Haan flats for 33$
http://www.6pm.com/cole-haan-air-bacara-ballet


----------



## stephsworld

anyone ever have this situation happen to them before: i ordered a pair of booties through a store associate with the search & send feature for $119.97 plus tax and shipping. the booties arrived today and there were 2 red tags on the inside of the shoe, however, on the bottom of the shoe, there's a nordstrom tag with the price tag stating the the price was $98.96. because of this weird scenario, i'm wondering if i would be able to get a price adjustment during the CTR event with the additional discount on the $98.96 price?


----------



## hannah.hewi.

stephsworld said:


> anyone ever have this situation happen to them before: i ordered a pair of booties through a store associate with the search & send feature for $119.97 plus tax and shipping. the booties arrived today and there were 2 red tags on the inside of the shoe, however, on the bottom of the shoe, there's a nordstrom tag with the price tag stating the the price was $98.96. because of this weird scenario, i'm wondering if i would be able to get a price adjustment during the CTR event with the additional discount on the $98.96 price?



I had a similar situation last month at the Honolulu rack. I bought a Vinve sweater, and when I got back to my hotel noticed the original Nordstroms tag had some handwritten prices on it, one of which was $30 less then the clearance price I paid at the rack! I took it back and they credited me the difference


----------



## stephsworld

hannah.hewi. said:


> I had a similar situation last month at the Honolulu rack. I bought a Vinve sweater, and when I got back to my hotel noticed the original Nordstroms tag had some handwritten prices on it, one of which was $30 less then the clearance price I paid at the rack! I took it back and they credited me the difference



thank you! i hope this is the case!


----------



## silk7

sparksfly said:


> Which store was this?




Sorry for the late reply...just catching up...these were at the Woodfield location in Schaumburg


----------



## silk7

sparksfly said:


> Which store was this?




The AGLs were size 7 cream loafers with a mesh top...tired to find a pic online but no luck sorry


----------



## LuxeDeb

ParisPizza said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a long time forum lurker/ Nordstrom Rack bargain hunter. I've enjoyed reading about everyone's amazing deals and look forward to finally starting to share my own!
> 
> I partly signed up to give a public service announcement-----Nordstrom Rack State Street Chicago received a HUGE high-end designer purse shipment in, with mostly Chloe's, Marc Jacobs, and some Ferrago and Burberry.
> 
> I just got a Chloe Alison medium tote for $389 down from $1550, and apparently there is still on available in Northbrook too! Thanks for letting me share!


 
Thanks. Are any of these red tagged or are they just priced well?


----------



## ParisPizza

LuxeDeb said:


> Thanks. Are any of these red tagged or are they just priced well?



Sorry I should've mentioned earlier, they're all red tagged! I scooped mine right away in fear is them changing it to blue tag before CTR. They also said they're valid for a pr when CTR starts.


----------



## klynneann

sweetgirlblog said:


> can anybody tell about the parking for seattle downtown rack? where to park? is it free?



Free parking downtown Seattle is very hard to find. You might try looking several blocks up. I would probably just park at Pacific place.


----------



## klynneann

missjesf said:


> Scored these today! Hoping to get a PA over the weekend b/c its still red rag, hehe.



Those are hot!


----------



## pinkfeet

stephsworld said:


> anyone ever have this situation happen to them before: i ordered a pair of booties through a store associate with the search & send feature for $119.97 plus tax and shipping. the booties arrived today and there were 2 red tags on the inside of the shoe, however, on the bottom of the shoe, there's a nordstrom tag with the price tag stating the the price was $98.96. because of this weird scenario, i'm wondering if i would be able to get a price adjustment during the CTR event with the additional discount on the $98.96 price?



This is what I HATE about the Rack/Nordstrom. 

The white tag is  Nordstrom -- it was selling for that lower price at the regular store, then when it went to the Rack it was marked up to 119. They do that  a lot -- especially if you know your products and see stuff in store or online then go to the Rack and it's HIGHER than the last mark down at the Rack. 

I wish someone would call them out on it on social media or something. With proof. I Tweeted a couple of years ago about the Uggs and Frye boots being half off online then sold out/unavailable then I see them at the Rack for only 30% off... they just said they would look into and basically suggested I was wrong and didn't know what I was talking about.


----------



## My3boyscde

I might have missed this but will CTR start tomorrow or Saturday?  Thanks!


----------



## devik

mranda said:


> I had those at one time. I found them very difficult to pull on, but comfortable once you get your feet in there! I sold them because it took too long for me to get into them.





pecknnibble said:


> They're comfortable but I agree with mranda -  you can't put them on without your hands. But I still love them! I have  them in black leather and brown suede




This advice on the NR product page for these boots is too funny - I've never heard of a retailer or brand recommending something like this!!!



> *Additional Info:*
> 
> True to size. Sized according to Italian sizes If boot is  difficult to slip on initially, *place a plastic bag over your sock for  easier entry. Tear away the bag once the boot is on your foot.*


----------



## devik

missjesf said:


> Scored these today! Hoping to get a PA over the weekend b/c its still red rag, hehe.



These are swoon-worthy - great find missjesf!


----------



## stephsworld

pinkfeet said:


> This is what I HATE about the Rack/Nordstrom.
> 
> The white tag is  Nordstrom -- it was selling for that lower price at the regular store, then when it went to the Rack it was marked up to 119. They do that  a lot -- especially if you know your products and see stuff in store or online then go to the Rack and it's HIGHER than the last mark down at the Rack.
> 
> I wish someone would call them out on it on social media or something. With proof. I Tweeted a couple of years ago about the Uggs and Frye boots being half off online then sold out/unavailable then I see them at the Rack for only 30% off... they just said they would look into and basically suggested I was wrong and didn't know what I was talking about.



i could post about it on IG or FB since i do have pics and proof, but wanted to see if i can get a price adjustment on that $98.96 price with the additional discount in store first.  hope an associate will do it for me, if not, i will ask to speak to a manager.  if they don't do it for me, i was planning on emailing nordstrom about this situation (what email address should i contact them at?). its not fair to be overcharged and would still seem unfair to not give me the additional 25% off the lower price knowing that these are a clearance item.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

thanks.




klynneann said:


> Free parking downtown Seattle is very hard to find. You might try looking several blocks up. I would probably just park at Pacific place.


----------



## mranda

devik said:


> This advice on the NR product page for these boots is too funny - I've never heard of a retailer or brand recommending something like this!!!



That is hilarious! Maybe I should have tried that!


----------



## sweetgirlblog

My3boyscde said:


> I might have missed this but will CTR start tomorrow or Saturday?  Thanks!


 

 *Clear the Racks!*
                                                                                                           Valid From:  2/13/2015  -  2/16/2015                                                                      
                                                                      Take 25% OFF all red-tagged Clearance merchandise!

                                 See store for details. Some restrictions may apply.


----------



## gail13

stephsworld said:


> anyone ever have this situation happen to them before: i ordered a pair of booties through a store associate with the search & send feature for $119.97 plus tax and shipping. the booties arrived today and there were 2 red tags on the inside of the shoe, however, on the bottom of the shoe, there's a nordstrom tag with the price tag stating the the price was $98.96. because of this weird scenario, i'm wondering if i would be able to get a price adjustment during the CTR event with the additional discount on the $98.96 price?



You can try, but it looks like a different item number on the tags.


----------



## stephsworld

gail13 said:


> You can try, but it looks like a different item number on the tags.



yeah, i noticed the numbers are different, but i scanned the white label and it shows it's the same item.


----------



## buyingpig

stephsworld said:


> yeah, i noticed the numbers are different, but i scanned the white label and it shows it's the same item.



I hope you get the CTR PA. They are obligated to sell it to you at price marked on the item. However, they may or may not do the 25% PA.


----------



## buyingpig

pinkfeet said:


> This is what I HATE about the Rack/Nordstrom.
> 
> The white tag is  Nordstrom -- it was selling for that lower price at the regular store, then when it went to the Rack it was marked up to 119. They do that  a lot -- especially if you know your products and see stuff in store or online then go to the Rack and it's HIGHER than the last mark down at the Rack.
> 
> I wish someone would call them out on it on social media or something. With proof. I Tweeted a couple of years ago about the Uggs and Frye boots being half off online then sold out/unavailable then I see them at the Rack for only 30% off... they just said they would look into and basically suggested I was wrong and didn't know what I was talking about.



I too hate it when discount store do this. However I believe they all do this. When merchandise that don't sell at 65-70% off at regular store of Neiman and Saks, they end up going to last call and off fifth at only 30-50% off MSRP. Those get trouted around as "new arrival from full line store" and some people actually buy those at that price... only if you wait a long time, some merchandise eventually get marked down to a better than normal sale price. It really sucks.


----------



## My3boyscde

sweetgirlblog said:


> *Clear the Racks!*
> Valid From:  2/13/2015  -  2/16/2015
> Take 25% OFF all red-tagged Clearance merchandise!
> 
> See store for details. Some restrictions may apply.



Thank you!


----------



## stephsworld

buyingpig said:


> I hope you get the CTR PA. They are obligated to sell it to you at price marked on the item. However, they may or may not do the 25% PA.



i do too, but the situation is with the CTR PA on the $119.97 price, that would make it $89.98, which is lower than the $98.96 price. considering how i had to pay for shipping only to find that they arrived with a sticker that was $21.01 lower than what i paid was a shock. i hope they'll take that into consideration as this seems like the appropriate resolution.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi everyone!

This Chloe is available at NR in Mission Valley $859 down from $2500





I got me a little something too - will share soon


----------



## krissa

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This Chloe is available at NR in Mission Valley $859 down from $2500
> 
> View attachment 2893793
> View attachment 2893794
> 
> 
> I got me a little something too - will share soon



Is this the Alison? Is it red tagged as well? Thanks!


----------



## littlecutie

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This Chloe is available at NR in Mission Valley $859 down from $2500
> 
> View attachment 2893793
> View attachment 2893794
> 
> 
> I got me a little something too - will share soon




Wondering Wht's behind the Chloe bag ??? Looks like proenza bag


----------



## gottaluvmybags

littlecutie said:


> Wondering Wht's behind the Chloe bag ??? Looks like proenza bag




Very good catch my friend!  It's this little guy I just rescued...




As well as its little sister Michele....




Now my Burberry watch will need to find a home...


----------



## littlecutie

gottaluvmybags said:


> Very good catch my friend!  It's this little guy I just rescued...
> 
> View attachment 2893831
> 
> 
> As well as its little sister Michele....
> 
> View attachment 2893833
> 
> 
> Now my Burberry watch will need to find a home...




Very nice ! Congrats


----------



## ParisPizza

krissa said:


> Is this the Alison? Is it red tagged as well? Thanks!



Red Tagged Alison UPC: 3610922973824


----------



## AnnaFreud

gottaluvmybags said:


> Very good catch my friend!  It's this little guy I just rescued...
> 
> View attachment 2893831
> 
> 
> As well as its little sister Michele....
> 
> View attachment 2893833
> 
> 
> Now my Burberry watch will need to find a home...




Nice!! I love the neon yellow on that PS clutch.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Thank you!!! I love that color!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

BTW I'm sad to report that blue refurb tags are starting to hit SoCal


----------



## BeautyAddict58

buyingpig said:


> I too hate it when discount store do this. However I believe they all do this. When merchandise that don't sell at 65-70% off at regular store of Neiman and Saks, they end up going to last call and off fifth at only 30-50% off MSRP. Those get trouted around as "new arrival from full line store" and some people actually buy those at that price... only if you wait a long time, some merchandise eventually get marked down to a better than normal sale price. It really sucks.




Dillard's clearance center does this too - they say all merchandise is up to 65% off BUT that is off original retail. It was probably marked down lower at the original Dillard's store then they take it to the clearance center and start again from the RRP.

But if you wait it can get marked down really low and you can then get a 50% off deal on top.


----------



## missjesf

Talked to a really friendly staff member today and I asked him some common questions about PA and blue tags. Blue tags are all transfer/designer items. He said this new system is due to the amount of money Nordstrom is losing from super discounted designer items, especially when new designer merchandise comes in right before/during CTR. Also he said that PA can and will be honored to all red tags (even designer merchandise with the new system in effective) but PA policy applies (within 7 days). 

Hope this helps some of y'all!


----------



## louvigilante

krissa said:


> Is this the Alison? Is it red tagged as well? Thanks!




That isn't an alison. Alison is a tote.


----------



## daisygrl

missjesf said:


> Talked to a really friendly staff member today and I asked him some common questions about PA and blue tags. Blue tags are all transfer/designer items. He said this new system is due to the amount of money Nordstrom is losing from super discounted designer items, especially when new designer merchandise comes in right before/during CTR. Also he said that PA can and will be honored to all red tags (even designer merchandise with the new system in effective) but PA policy applies (within 7 days).
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps some of y'all!




According to my observation, blue tags have very little to do with transfers/designer items. Many blue tags i have seen were returns from Hautelook or even just regular brand name discounted items (not necessarily returns) had blue tags (Holagen, Nike...)


----------



## buyingpig

daisygrl said:


> According to my observation, blue tags have very little to do with transfers/designer items. Many blue tags i have seen were returns from Hautelook or even just regular brand name discounted items (not necessarily returns) had blue tags (Holagen, Nike...)



Looks like they put blue tags on all W&R items, but not shoes and bags. All clothing transferred from fullline store, whether it's zella or YSL. So far I don't see blue tags on shoes or bags.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

gottaluvmybags said:


> Very good catch my friend!  It's this little guy I just rescued...
> 
> View attachment 2893831
> 
> 
> As well as its little sister Michele....
> 
> View attachment 2893833
> 
> 
> Now my Burberry watch will need to find a home...


Congrats! Was the watch clearanced?


----------



## deltalady

buyingpig said:


> Looks like they put blue tags on all W&R items, but not shoes and bags. All clothing transferred from fullline store, whether it's zella or YSL. So far I don't see blue tags on shoes or bags.



I saw a blue tag on a pair of Uggs.


----------



## deathcookie

daisygrl said:


> According to my observation, blue tags have very little to do with transfers/designer items. Many blue tags i have seen were returns from Hautelook or even just regular brand name discounted items (not necessarily returns) had blue tags (Holagen, Nike...)


yup absolutely no rhyme or reason as to what gets blue tagged. I've seen brands that normally penny out frequently with a blue tag and brands like Rag & Bone with no blue tag.  huh?  I guess there will be a lot of inconsistency during this "transition" period.


----------



## Lushi

Anybody know what's the discount for clear the rack? Tia


----------



## Jen123

gottaluvmybags said:


> Very good catch my friend!  It's this little guy I just rescued...
> 
> View attachment 2893831
> 
> 
> As well as its little sister Michele....
> 
> View attachment 2893833
> 
> 
> Now my Burberry watch will need to find a home...



Omg the PS is such a beautiful color!! lucky find!!


----------



## MrsRed

gottaluvmybags said:


> BTW I'm sad to report that blue refurb tags are starting to hit SoCal




Oh really?! Wow sad news...
Btw I love love the your finds


----------



## Lushi

find these today, going to price adjust tomorrow for additional discount. good deal, keep or no?


----------



## Shopmore

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2894026
> View attachment 2894027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find these today, going to price adjust tomorrow for additional discount. good deal, keep or no?



They're cute and a good deal, but is it something that would've been under your radar at full price? I wouldn't keep it for the sake of the discount if it wasn't love.


----------



## missjesf

Yes, that too. I think I forgot to say that blue tags are online merchandise as well.


----------



## tastangan

buyingpig said:


> Looks like they put blue tags on all W&R items, but not shoes and bags. All clothing transferred from fullline store, whether it's zella or YSL. So far I don't see blue tags on shoes or bags.




I've seen blue tag on a bag. I think it's altered and refinished


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Jen123 said:


> Omg the PS is such a beautiful color!! lucky find!!







MrsRed said:


> Oh really?! Wow sad news...
> Btw I love love the your finds







Colaluvstrvl said:


> Congrats! Was the watch clearanced?




Thanks all.  

Yes, the watch was red tagged - $700 and I will get it adjusted tomorrow so it will be $525 down from $1600.


----------



## Lawseenai

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2894026
> View attachment 2894027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find these today, going to price adjust tomorrow for additional discount. good deal, keep or no?




Hi Lushi!

I think they are lovely! If you are not getting them, can you pm me? They are my size! 

Thanks!!


----------



## Lushi

Lawseenai said:


> Hi Lushi!
> 
> I think they are lovely! If you are not getting them, can you pm me? They are my size!
> 
> Thanks!!




I will think about it, if I decide to return them I will let you know.


----------



## Lawseenai

Lushi said:


> I will think about it, if I decide to return them I will let you know.




Thanks! I think they are beautiful and a great deal! If u do decide to return for whatever reason, just let me know! Thx!


----------



## candy2100

Can someone explain the blue tags to me?  I don't really understand how they are different, or why it is making people sad.  Thank you!


----------



## marcj

gottaluvmybags said:


> Very good catch my friend!  It's this little guy I just rescued...
> 
> View attachment 2893831
> 
> 
> As well as its little sister Michele....
> 
> View attachment 2893833
> 
> 
> Now my Burberry watch will need to find a home...




That watch is stunning on you!!! Do you have a UPC for it ? 
Thanks !!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Anyone else receive their Valentino messenger today? I can't believe how fast it came!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Also I thought I ordered the black one (was told that was all they had left) but somehow ended up with the oxblood one. No red clearance tag but mine came with a Valentino dustbag. Woohoo


----------



## pinkfeet

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This Chloe is available at NR in Mission Valley $859 down from $2500
> 
> View attachment 2893793
> View attachment 2893794
> 
> 
> I got me a little something too - will share soon



Do you work at the Rack? I just noticed the background. Just curious.


----------



## Superbaby

pinkfeet said:


> Do you work at the Rack? I just noticed the background. Just curious.



Yeah. I am wondering the same thing too


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Superbaby said:


> Yeah. I am wondering the same thing too




LOL no, I'm on the "interest list" for designer stuff so I get a heads up when something comes in.    She knows i post here so she sends me things to post when they come in. I think it's better for them so items don't hit the floor and get damaged.


----------



## krissa

candy2100 said:


> Can someone explain the blue tags to me?  I don't really understand how they are different, or why it is making people sad.  Thank you!



Blue tags are clearance but not eligible for clear the rack extra 25%. It's something new that started as of feb 1st for haute look returns and some clothing. I haven't seen them on shoes at my store yet, but I haven't been in the shoe dept either.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Saw these at Beverly Connection today


----------



## gottaluvmybags

marcj said:


> That watch is stunning on you!!! Do you have a UPC for it ?
> Thanks !!!




Thank you!  I love it so much!  It is 099945366036 the band is 099945367019



AnnaFreud said:


> Also I thought I ordered the black one (was told that was all they had left) but somehow ended up with the oxblood one. No red clearance tag but mine came with a Valentino dustbag. Woohoo




Mine was supposed to be here on Tuesday but they said there was no apt number, I'm so mad because they never called or emailed.  It should be here tomorrow.  The oxblood color is gorgeous, I can't wait to get mine.

Do you like yours?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Jen123 said:


> Omg the PS is such a beautiful color!! lucky find!!




Here is the UPC for the clutch:429584859239


----------



## ilovejae

gottaluvmybags said:


> LOL no, I'm on the "interest list" for designer stuff so I get a heads up when something comes in.    She knows i post here so she sends me things to post when they come in. I think it's better for them so items don't hit the floor and get damaged.



wow I asked my store several times but it doesnt have list like this....


----------



## gottaluvmybags

ilovejae said:


> wow I asked my store several times but it doesnt have list like this....




I have left my name and info in at least 6 stores and nobody ever calls me except this SA.  I would say to keep insisting... It took me years to finally get calls!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

gottaluvmybags said:


> Thank you!  I love it so much!  It is 099945366036 the band is 099945367019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was supposed to be here on Tuesday but they said there was no apt number, I'm so mad because they never called or emailed.  It should be here tomorrow.  The oxblood color is gorgeous, I can't wait to get mine.
> 
> Do you like yours?




I hope you get yours soon! It's a very simple bag. Too bad I'm no longer a student because it would make a great book bag.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

candy2100 said:


> Can someone explain the blue tags to me?  I don't really understand how they are different, or why it is making people sad.  Thank you!



They are putting blue tag on newly arrived things and they are overpriced as I saw. Clearly inflation here.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

sweetgirlblog said:


> They are putting blue tag on newly arrived things and they are overpriced as I saw. Clearly inflation here.




I spotted one- it's still a good price but no PA


----------



## southernusagirl

Just scored some great stuff on-line for CTR....Brian Atwood heels for $98.


----------



## klynneann

gottaluvmybags said:


> Very good catch my friend!  It's this little guy I just rescued...
> 
> View attachment 2893831
> 
> 
> As well as its little sister Michele....
> 
> View attachment 2893833
> 
> 
> Now my Burberry watch will need to find a home...



How much were you able to score the Proenza for? I'm always hoping to find one at the rack...


----------



## k5ml3k

Question for you guys regarding Rag and Bones shoes...if the shoe says 37 does that mean it's US 6? TIA!


----------



## authenticplease

This is at NR Perimeter in ATL for $74 then CTR will be deducted


----------



## hedgwin99

gottaluvmybags said:


> LOL no, I'm on the "interest list" for designer stuff so I get a heads up when something comes in.    She knows i post here so she sends me things to post when they come in. I think it's better for them so items don't hit the floor and get damaged.




Can I get on this "interest list" as well??&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## mranda

k5ml3k said:


> Question for you guys regarding Rag and Bones shoes...if the shoe says 37 does that mean it's US 6? TIA!



I noticed they do that at NR on rag & bone boots. NR says one size higher on their tag than is actually on the shoe. What style are you looking at?


----------



## mranda

I saw this pair of Monolos at Woodfield today. They were 36.5 and refurbs with red tag for $179. The soles were unworn, but there was a small dark mark on the side. I have more photos but it's only letting me attach one at a time.


----------



## mranda

Also at Woodfield, but BLUE tagged are these refurb YSLs in 37.5 for $229


----------



## mranda

Another photo of the ysl


----------



## gottaluvmybags

hedgwin99 said:


> Can I get on this "interest list" as well??&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;




I will keep posting what she sends me &#128077;


----------



## IStuckACello

Ugh that's my size for the ysl. Can't justify without discount. I might return the iro cracked leather jacket in 38, if so does anyone want it? It's red tag so it'll be a little over $300


----------



## missjesf

Turns out that they have changed the PA policy by mouth today. They are excluding ALL designer items for 25% off. You can still buy it 25% off if you see it the day of.


----------



## crv

missjesf said:


> Turns out that they have changed the PA policy by mouth today. They are excluding ALL designer items for 25% off. You can still buy it 25% off if you see it the day of.



Bummer... Did you have your stuff PA'd and was declined? Which store is this?

Has anyone experienced this today? I guess i'll just cross my fingers when I bring my stuff for PA tomorrow.


----------



## deltalady

Nothing exciting. I got this purple Kate Spade Arica cross body for my mom for $71.40 after the discount


----------



## stephsworld

missjesf said:


> Turns out that they have changed the PA policy by mouth today. They are excluding ALL designer items for 25% off. You can still buy it 25% off if you see it the day of.



what brands are considered designer?


----------



## missjesf

crv said:


> Bummer... Did you have your stuff PA'd and was declined? Which store is this?
> 
> Has anyone experienced this today? I guess i'll just cross my fingers when I bring my stuff for PA tomorrow.



This is Factoria. I called Downtown because I really dont want to carry my stuff and get declined too. I think you just have to go to someone who doesn't know designer brands lol. I think I am going to leave my comments with the Rack. I understand they don't want to PA because it's a loss. I really do understand but PLEASE include it on the policy. Like have it on the back of the receipt that designer items are excluded so I don't have to waste my time asking or making trips to there. As a customer I do understand both sides but I'm just really annoyed that there is no written statement and policies change orally.


----------



## missjesf

stephsworld said:


> what brands are considered designer?



Exactly what I am saying. It's not listed what "designer" brands are excluded. I got frustrated so I just left the store. We had an amicable conversation but I'm just appalled that I can be told no when it's not on the policy. Hope they make another bullet point listing what merchandise are excluded.


----------



## buyingpig

missjesf said:


> This is Factoria. I called Downtown because I really dont want to carry my stuff and get declined too. I think you just have to go to someone who doesn't know designer brands lol. I think I am going to leave my comments with the Rack. I understand they don't want to PA because it's a loss. I really do understand but PLEASE include it on the policy. Like have it on the back of the receipt that designer items are excluded so I don't have to waste my time asking or making trips to there. As a customer I do understand both sides but I'm just really annoyed that there is no written statement and policies change orally.



I was at Factoria during Black Frifay. They refused PA "designer" items back then.


----------



## missjesf

buyingpig said:


> I was at Factoria during Black Frifay. They refused PA "designer" items back then.



Yeah the manager also said that this applied before but I had it done previously at the same location. Which is why I also told her I wish they were more consistent with their policies and what each staff members told customers.


----------



## buyingpig

missjesf said:


> Yeah the manager also said that this applied before but I had it done previously at the same location. Which is why I also told her I wish they were more consistent with their policies and what each staff members told customers.



Call around, the one in South Center did it for me during Black Friday. Not sure if they changed their policy.


----------



## missjesf

buyingpig said:


> Call around, the one in South Center did it for me during Black Friday. Not sure if they changed their policy.



Thank you. I might try then. I'm just worried that when I bring my items to places that don't get designer items often, they will notice right away because of the price compared to their usual merchandise.


----------



## crv

missjesf said:


> Yeah the manager also said that this applied before but I had it done previously at the same location. Which is why I also told her I wish they were more consistent with their policies and what each staff members told customers.




That's just unfair. We have rights as a consumer and a piece of paper with policy for PA. Since you mentioned it's the manager refusing the PA - makes me think that he/she may be protecting the locations' sales $$$. And hoping some customer who gets turned away for PA wouldn't argue out of frustration.

I am hoping you get lucky having your stuff PA at a different location.


----------



## buyingpig

missjesf said:


> Thank you. I might try then. I'm just worried that when I bring my items to places that don't get designer items often, they will notice right away because of the price compared to their usual merchandise.



Give South Center a call. They price adjusted a $500 Valentino Clutch for me during Black Friday.


----------



## _iamhannah

crv said:


> Bummer... Did you have your stuff PA'd and was declined? Which store is this?
> 
> Has anyone experienced this today? I guess i'll just cross my fingers when I bring my stuff for PA tomorrow.



Goodmorning everyone! Long time Lurker so I decides to create an account lol. So today I actually went to my local NR and while at first she didn't want to do the PA,  I told her that it's on a 7-day policy and it is not fair that she won't do the PA,  luckily she was nice and she did offer me the PA. Sometimes you just have to be firm with the SA. If it's a red tag then the PA should and must be done. 

So long story short I got my stuff PA yay!  This was at NR on Topanga


----------



## tastangan

missjesf said:


> This is Factoria. I called Downtown because I really dont want to carry my stuff and get declined too. I think you just have to go to someone who doesn't know designer brands lol. I think I am going to leave my comments with the Rack. I understand they don't want to PA because it's a loss. I really do understand but PLEASE include it on the policy. Like have it on the back of the receipt that designer items are excluded so I don't have to waste my time asking or making trips to there. As a customer I do understand both sides but I'm just really annoyed that there is no written statement and policies change orally.




I think they also need to clarify what is considered designer. Like come up with a whole list of excluded designers.


----------



## hedgwin99

gottaluvmybags said:


> I will keep posting what she sends me &#128077;




Great! I want to get a nice designer bag too!&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## missjesf

buyingpig said:


> Give South Center a call. They price adjusted a $500 Valentino Clutch for me during Black Friday.



Thank you for your suggestion!! It worked out!! I think this will be my last PA though. This is too much work lol.


----------



## southernusagirl

authenticplease said:


> This is at NR Perimeter in ATL for $74 then CTR will be deducted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894853
> 
> View attachment 2894854



Nice...I'm checking the MoGA NR now. You usually do a lot better with Perimeter.


----------



## missjesf

crv said:


> That's just unfair. We have rights as a consumer and a piece of paper with policy for PA. Since you mentioned it's the manager refusing the PA - makes me think that he/she may be protecting the locations' sales $$$. And hoping some customer who gets turned away for PA wouldn't argue out of frustration.
> 
> I am hoping you get lucky having your stuff PA at a different location.



Thank you for understanding my frustration. I do feel guilty for buying beforehand and getting a PA. Anyways, everything worked out and I got my PA. I saw their system and it showed a check mark that designer items are applicable so maybe this designer policy is done orally. 

Thank you again. Hope everyone here gets their PA.


----------



## buyingpig

missjesf said:


> Thank you for your suggestion!! It worked out!! I think this will be my last PA though. This is too much work lol.



Great! Glad it worked. I can tell you that Factoria is somewhat known for being unaccomendating. 

Anyways, I totally understand your frustration. The thing is with them doing PA, the good stuff are all gone by the time CRT is actually going on. So if I want to have a chance at something nice, I am forced to geg on the PA bandwagon. However, you never know if something will get PA'ed until the day of. Their policy seems to change by date and location. It is a lot of hoops to jump through just to get a good enough deal nowadays. Kinda sad really.


----------



## RackFanatic

I definitely got my PA on the Rockstud clutch I posted on the thread earlier, plus a few other things.  No problems and no questions asked. Definitely have your paper or email receipt and the item(s) with you, and call for a manager if the SA's get out of pocket.


----------



## buyingpig

RackFanatic said:


> I definitely got my PA on the Rockstud clutch I posted on the thread earlier, plus a few other things.  No problems and no questions asked. Definitely have your paper or email receipt and the item(s) with you, and call for a manager if the SA's get out of pocket.



That's a great find! I love the clutch!


----------



## RackFanatic

buyingpig said:


> That's a great find! I love the clutch!




Aww, thanks!


----------



## yakusoku.af

The CO kitty heels are still here! I'm guessing the local reseller is taking her chances that no one will see them. They were hiding on the top row of 9.5 clearance. It still has a red sticker too! 
I noticed a few blue tags on apparel but refurb shoes still had red tags at Honolulu NR. I found a pair of Nike Airmax in my size refurb for $48 after the extra 25%.


----------



## louvigilante

_iamhannah said:


> Goodmorning everyone! Long time Lurker so I decides to create an account lol. So today I actually went to my local NR and while at first she didn't want to do the PA,  I told her that it's on a 7-day policy and it is not fair that she won't do the PA,  luckily she was nice and she did offer me the PA. Sometimes you just have to be firm with the SA. If it's a red tag then the PA should and must be done.
> 
> So long story short I got my stuff PA yay!  This was at NR on Topanga




Ugh, I had that problem at Topanga too. I feel like the SAs don't know their own policies or even what a refurb tag looks like. I spent 45 minutes with one and she didn't know how to do a PA after she told me I was wrong. She was so rude. Her manager quickly told her she was wrong and helped me. (I stayed calm even though I pulling hair out of my head in my head) Back to you though, glad you got your PA.


----------



## glasskey

Not super exciting, but got this Vince leather jacket for $290 after CTR, down from $995. Definitely not the best deal I've ever gotten, but it's such a beautiful color. I photographed it badly, but  it's a deep, rich burgundy/oxblood color, and it looks unbelievable with my new-to-me bronze Chanel mini flap. Sadly, the lighting in my crappy NYC apartment is terrible, so it looks muddy brown here. 

Btw, the SA totally forgot to apply the 25% off until I reminded him, so be sure to check your receipts!


----------



## scgirl212

Just got back from the metropointe rack for PAs on a pair of Dior heels and tory burch boots. The lady helping me told me that they are not doing PAs on ANY "designer" items, even if they are red-tagged. Mine both had red tags, and she did it for me as a one time thing. 

I'm not sure if she was misinformed or if it's this particular Rack's policy, but I was surprised.


----------



## buyingpig

scgirl212 said:


> Just got back from the metropointe rack for PAs on a pair of Dior heels and tory burch boots. The lady helping me told me that they are not doing PAs on ANY "designer" items, even if they are red-tagged. Mine both had red tags, and she did it for me as a one time thing.
> 
> I'm not sure if she was misinformed or that it's that racks policy, but if kinda wish they'd get their act together.



Bf just PA'ed a pair of valentino and a pair of prada for me with no problem... i am stuck at home this CTR. I broke my little toe accidentally kicking some misplaced dumbbell a few days ago T_T and he's sending me more shoe pics...


----------



## LuxeDeb

I got a PA on my Saint Laurent, jimmy Choo & Prada shoes! Cannot wait to take pics. Here is a quick store pic of one pair of Saint Laurent booties. These were $299 before PA.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

These are all at potomac mills in last 9.5 row at the top. The Tory's and gray rag and bones are in a born box together and the brown are in orig box right below.


----------



## KabiOsi

Any intel from the DMV. too scared to head out in this cold weather


----------



## crv

LuxeDeb said:


> I got a PA on my Saint Laurent, jimmy Choo & Prada shoes! Cannot wait to take pics. Here is a quick store pic of one pair of Saint Laurent booties. These were $299 before PA.
> 
> View attachment 2895208
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895212




These look hot! &#128525;


----------



## MrsRed

Love love to see everyone's findings especially shoes! Unfortunately No luck with shoes for me but Im happy to found this beauty even though it wasn't red tag


----------



## buyingpig

LuxeDeb said:


> I got a PA on my Saint Laurent, jimmy Choo & Prada shoes! Cannot wait to take pics. Here is a quick store pic of one pair of Saint Laurent booties. These were $299 before PA.
> 
> View attachment 2895208
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895212



Love the red!


----------



## buyingpig

MrsRed said:


> Love love to see everyone's findings especially shoes! Unfortunately No luck with shoes for me but I found this beauty even though it wasn't red tag
> 
> View attachment 2895229



Still a lucky find! Congrats!


----------



## bakeacookie

Any issues for PA at the downtown Seattle rack? I'll be going this weekend.


----------



## _iamhannah

Ugh so frustrated at the NR in Topanga and I was wondering if someone can give me the email of the corporate.

So my complaint was this certain location is telling me that they are not supposed to be holding designer item bags. Well I found a rag and bone bag (that they considered a designer bag) laying on the floor and I wanted to buy it. Well it turns out that someone is putting the bag on hold. I got really frustrated that I spoke with the "manager " and she basically told me that "we can't hold designer bags but only for certain situation like when the store company tells us to put it on hold..." so wait a second? I thought u r not suppose to hold designer items BUT only at certain situation? What through heck does that even mean? I spend tons of money at NR and the way that damn manager talked to me and treated me is despicable and very frustrating. So I was hoping if someone can PM me and I will message the corporate about this. 

Another complain that I have is I found a Chloe bag for $970 BUT there was a written price at the bottom of the tag that says it's $730. I spoke to the "manager"about this and she said that someone must have wrote that price so she has to sell it to me for the ticketed price and not the one that was written. I mean I know the Nordstrom from cross the street that they usually write the price down when they are lowering the price. But why is NR selling it to me for a much higher ticketed  price? 

This is so frustrating. Im not even complaining about the SA. It's more about the manager not knowing what she was doing and being rude to me as well.

Sorry for the long rant..ugh it's very frustrating and annoying.

This all happened at Nordstrom Rack in Topanga Mall.


----------



## hedgwin99

yakusoku.af said:


> The CO kitty heels are still here! I'm guessing the local reseller is taking her chances that no one will see them. They were hiding on the top row of 9.5 clearance. It still has a red sticker too!
> I noticed a few blue tags on apparel but refurb shoes still had red tags at Honolulu NR. I found a pair of Nike Airmax in my size refurb for $48 after the extra 25%.




I would've purchase this had it been in flats and a size 8 &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## hedgwin99

MrsRed said:


> Love love to see everyone's findings especially shoes! Unfortunately No luck with shoes for me but Im happy to found this beauty even though it wasn't red tag
> 
> View attachment 2895229




Love love!! Is it assorted UPC? I would love to find one too &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Very excited for my shoe finds. I'll post pics but in short I got 
Marc by Marc Jacobs
LK Bennett
Hunter boots (talk)
Toms
David Tutera
Toms
UGG 

All red tags and the most expensive pair was $67


----------



## LoLaChoo

MrsRed said:


> Love love to see everyone's findings especially shoes! Unfortunately No luck with shoes for me but Im happy to found this beauty even though it wasn't red tag
> 
> View attachment 2895229




Ooh! I love them--will you share the upc/sku? Thanks!!!


----------



## daisygrl

Nothing too special for me. Vince silk top $30 after PA, asics shoes $15 (down from $100), and Tibi crop top for $15 after PA (down from $325).


----------



## MrsRed

hedgwin99 said:


> Love love!! Is it assorted UPC? I would love to find one too &#128521;&#128521;




It was assorted but I just leave here in case...0439006224927


----------



## MrsRed

LoLaChoo said:


> Ooh! I love them--will you share the upc/sku? Thanks!!!




It was assorted UPC 0439006224927
Good luck!


----------



## buyingpig

daisygrl said:


> Nothing too special for me. Vince silk top $30 after PA, asics shoes $15 (down from $100), and Tibi crop top for $15 after PA (down from $325).



Great deal on the asics


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Here is my haul...probably most excited for the marc Jacobs mouse flats they were only $55 and the striped Toms $25 I actually picked up a blue pair a few weeks back and was hoping find this color too!  What am I saying I'm excited for everything cuz they were all crazy good prices.


----------



## lovemelon

Jimmy choos 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
found these at fair oaks Nordstrom rack for $2xX original price $1500 size 8 I think


----------



## mranda

_iamhannah said:


> Ugh so frustrated at the NR in Topanga and I was wondering if someone can give me the email of the corporate.
> 
> So my complaint was this certain location is telling me that they are not supposed to be holding designer item bags. Well I found a rag and bone bag (that they considered a designer bag) laying on the floor and I wanted to buy it. Well it turns out that someone is putting the bag on hold. I got really frustrated that I spoke with the "manager " and she basically told me that "we can't hold designer bags but only for certain situation like when the store company tells us to put it on hold..." so wait a second? I thought u r not suppose to hold designer items BUT only at certain situation? What through heck does that even mean? I spend tons of money at NR and the way that damn manager talked to me and treated me is despicable and very frustrating. So I was hoping if someone can PM me and I will message the corporate about this.
> 
> Another complain that I have is I found a Chloe bag for $970 BUT there was a written price at the bottom of the tag that says it's $730. I spoke to the "manager"about this and she said that someone must have wrote that price so she has to sell it to me for the ticketed price and not the one that was written. I mean I know the Nordstrom from cross the street that they usually write the price down when they are lowering the price. But why is NR selling it to me for a much higher ticketed  price?
> 
> This is so frustrating. Im not even complaining about the SA. It's more about the manager not knowing what she was doing and being rude to me as well.
> 
> Sorry for the long rant..ugh it's very frustrating and annoying.
> 
> This all happened at Nordstrom Rack in Topanga Mall.



Was the Rag & Bone bag a refurbished item? If not, did they offer to find it for you at another location?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Here is my haul...probably most excited for the marc Jacobs mouse flats they were only $55 and the striped Toms $25 I actually picked up a blue pair a few weeks back and was hoping find this color too!  What am I saying I'm excited for everything cuz they were all crazy good prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895387




Wow! Great haul!


----------



## mranda

sunnysideup8283 said:


> These are all at potomac mills in last 9.5 row at the top. The Tory's and gray rag and bones are in a born box together and the brown are in orig box right below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895211
> View attachment 2895213
> View attachment 2895218
> View attachment 2895219
> View attachment 2895221
> View attachment 2895222



THANK YOU for posting the harrows! I used the upc & had them find me a pair in my size! Yay! Do you guys think the gray color would be ok for spring transition?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

mranda said:


> THANK YOU for posting the harrows! I used the upc & had them find me a pair in my size! Yay! Do you guys think the gray color would be ok for spring transition?




Great! I tried them on but as much I wanted it work they just aren't my style. But I always check for them since so many people here like them.


----------



## _iamhannah

mranda said:


> Was the Rag & Bone bag a refurbished item? If not, did they offer to find it for you at another location?



No it wasn't a refurbished bag. I even tried to put a Jimmy choo clutch on hold but they told Me no. Then an hour later I saw the rag and bone bag and asked them if I can buy it n the SA said it's on hold to a customer..what the heck they told me they can't put designer bags on hold: (


----------



## mranda

_iamhannah said:


> No it wasn't a refurbished bag. I even tried to put a Jimmy choo clutch on hold but they told Me no. Then an hour later I saw the rag and bone bag and asked them if I can buy it n the SA said it's on hold to a customer..what the heck they told me they can't put designer bags on hold: (



They should have offered to find you the bag at another store. It sounds like that location is a little wishy washy on their policies.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I'm loving everyone's finds!  I didn't make it out since I had a 3 yr old melting down all day &#128547;

I did get the Valentino bag today and it's a lot bigger than I thought... It's a messenger bag, and I hoped it would be smaller.  I'm going to give it a shot and see how it works out for me.  I can't wait to get my other goodies, I received the shipping notification earlier.  Happy Hunting everyone!  Please keep sharing your treasures!


----------



## MrsRed

lovemelon said:


> Jimmy choos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found these at fair oaks Nordstrom rack for $2xX original price $1500 size 8 I think




Gorgeous!! Great price too!!


----------



## applecidered

Managed to snag this Nordstrom belt for my hubby for $11.50 after CTR: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-leather-belt/3903855 g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/10/_10044370.jpg

Also found this Nordstrom wool scarf in charcoal for $7.50 - it had an assorted tag but I think it was just tagged incorrectly: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-wool-scarf/3294611 (I plan to gift this for xmas haha!) g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/1/_9652061.jpg

And this dress for me a little under $50 after discount: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/trina-turk-kurdson-print-woven-sheath-dress/3772144 g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/5/_9275485.jpg

I also got my first penny find (!) - it was an off white BP infinity scarf with a pen written $6.97 on the tag and no red clearance sticker - I asked if it had an extra 25% off (yes... I'm cheap) and she said congrats it's a penny! I was so surprised since I read about it here all the time. She said it's not common in the store I went to since they are "pretty good" with taking them off the shelves. I'll post a pic when I get a chance.

I also saw some otherwise decent deals here and there (men's size 10 Ferragamo loafers refurb for $150ish).

EDIT: Weird, don't know why the image links aren't working so I put the links up there for reference.


----------



## bexiu16

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Here is my haul...probably most excited for the marc Jacobs mouse flats they were only $55 and the striped Toms $25 I actually picked up a blue pair a few weeks back and was hoping find this color too!  What am I saying I'm excited for everything cuz they were all crazy good prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895387


omg, I love the MJ mousy flats. Would you please share the UPC with me? TIA!


----------



## missjesf

bakeacookie said:


> Any issues for PA at the downtown Seattle rack? I'll be going this weekend.



I called this morning when I couldn't get a PA at Factoria. They told me no designer items as well and I think the SA in downtown will know more which items are designer since that location carries the most (therefore most likely to decline a PA). I suggest going to another location in the Seattle area.


----------



## anasa

LOVE the crop top! Great finds.  



daisygrl said:


> Nothing too special for me. Vince silk top $30 after PA, asics shoes $15 (down from $100), and Tibi crop top for $15 after PA (down from $325).


----------



## lovemelon

I actually didn't buy the jimmy choos, it's up for grabs


----------



## sunnysideup8283

bexiu16 said:


> omg, i love the mj mousy flats. Would you please share the upc with me? Tia!


----------



## remy12

iamhannah I was there and looked at the Chloe handbag.I spoke to the manager (male) about the 2 prices and he said he has to use the price in the computer.


----------



## remy12

A similar Chloe is selling at Nordstrom for $932.


----------



## bakeacookie

missjesf said:


> I called this morning when I couldn't get a PA at Factoria. They told me no designer items as well and I think the SA in downtown will know more which items are designer since that location carries the most (therefore most likely to decline a PA). I suggest going to another location in the Seattle area.




Thanks! I'll see which other one I can go to.


----------



## gquinn

Go to Southcenter in Tukwila. Other TPFers and myself have not had any PA issues there; designer or not. 



bakeacookie said:


> Thanks! I'll see which other one I can go to.


----------



## bakeacookie

gquinn said:


> Go to Southcenter in Tukwila. Other TPFers and myself have not had any PA issues there; designer or not.




Thanks! I'll see if I can go.


----------



## Tpurroc

remy12 said:


> iamhannah I was there and looked at the Chloe handbag.I spoke to the manager (male) about the 2 prices and he said he has to use the price in the computer.


isn't the 719 the 25% off the red tag ? someone just must have written the 719 when asked the price


----------



## Tpurroc

mranda said:


> Was the Rag & Bone bag a refurbished item? If not, did they offer to find it for you at another location?


eel the 719 is the 979 with the 25 % off the red tag item 
they have to do computer price otherwise people would go around with pens wriing new prices on the items!


----------



## Tpurroc

_iamhannah said:


> Ugh so frustrated at the NR in Topanga and I was wondering if someone can give me the email of the corporate.
> 
> So my complaint was this certain location is telling me that they are not supposed to be holding designer item bags. Well I found a rag and bone bag (that they considered a designer bag) laying on the floor and I wanted to buy it. Well it turns out that someone is putting the bag on hold. I got really frustrated that I spoke with the "manager " and she basically told me that "we can't hold designer bags but only for certain situation like when the store company tells us to put it on hold..." so wait a second? I thought u r not suppose to hold designer items BUT only at certain situation? What through heck does that even mean? I spend tons of money at NR and the way that damn manager talked to me and treated me is despicable and very frustrating. So I was hoping if someone can PM me and I will message the corporate about this.
> 
> Another complain that I have is I found a Chloe bag for $970 BUT there was a written price at the bottom of the tag that says it's $730. I spoke to the "manager"about this and she said that someone must have wrote that price so she has to sell it to me for the ticketed price and not the one that was written. I mean I know the Nordstrom from cross the street that they usually write the price down when they are lowering the price. But why is NR selling it to me for a much higher ticketed  price?
> 
> This is so frustrating. Im not even complaining about the SA. It's more about the manager not knowing what she was doing and being rude to me as well.
> 
> Sorry for the long rant..ugh it's very frustrating and annoying.
> 
> This all happened at Nordstrom Rack in Topanga Mall.


the 719 is the 979 with the 25 % off the red tag item which is their current promotion 
they have to do computer price otherwise people would go around with pens wriing new prices on the items!


----------



## Superbaby

Tpurroc said:


> the 719 is the 979 with the 25 % off the red tag item which is their current promotion
> they have to do computer price otherwise people would go around with pens wriing new prices on the items!


^ ^ ^ I totally agree. The store has to go by what is priced on the computer. They are just doing their job.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

missjesf said:


> I called this morning when I couldn't get a PA at Factoria. They told me no designer items as well and I think the SA in downtown will know more which items are designer since that location carries the most (therefore most likely to decline a PA). I suggest going to another location in the Seattle area.



I also went to factoria today and had awfully bad experience with PA. SA s are clueless about which item are designer, called headquarter and conclude all made in Italy items are designer. they pa one dvf item left out another dvf item by mistake ( so inefficient ) and rejected to do pa on my emilio pucci dress.


----------



## daisygrl

anasa said:


> LOVE the crop top! Great finds.





buyingpig said:


> Great deal on the asics



Thanks, guys. smile1:


----------



## Superbaby

My haul today


----------



## louvigilante

Superbaby said:


> My haul today




Amazing haul! Love the McQueen!


----------



## Superbaby

I am thinking twice about the charlotte olympia clutch... should I keep it?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Superbaby said:


> My haul today




You got it!!!!  It's gorgeous!   How much was the red one?

I ended up with:

Valentino Messenger
PS clutch
Michele sail diamond Watch
Phillip Lim large Pashli &#128077;(refurb)


----------



## Superbaby

The mcqueen or charlotte olympia dragon clutch?


----------



## Superbaby

I saw the PS clutch (orange) at my NR but I didnt get it. Not too fond of the design.


----------



## Superbaby

The red mcqueen shoulder bag is a mere $299... and red charlotte olympia dragon clutch is $314. All thanks to clear the rack event


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Superbaby said:


> The red mcqueen shoulder bag is a mere $299... and red charlotte olympia dragon clutch is $340. All thanks to clear the rack event




No way!!!!   You scored!  Enjoy in good health (and style&#128521


----------



## Superbaby

Thank you!!!!!!!! I am still iffy about the charlotte olympia though.... I might keep the clear pandora and return the red dragon one...


----------



## missjesf

sweetgirlblog said:


> I also went to factoria today and had awfully bad experience with PA. SA s are clueless about which item are designer, called headquarter and conclude all made in Italy items are designer. they pa one dvf item left out another dvf item by mistake ( so inefficient ) and rejected to do pa on my emilio pucci dress.



I spoke to the store manager in the calmest way possible but I was so frustrated! She kept saying that designer is excluded and I told her I understand BUT it's not stated anywhere within the policy so she should have just honored it this one time since the blue tags are in effect anyways (which means this will probably be the last PA people will do for their designer merchandise). 

You should try Southcenter and I recommend going to the people with a mobile!


----------



## gquinn

Congrats on you wonderful haul!! Love the McQueens! Could you kindly share the Upc for the red?

Thanks!


Superbaby said:


> My haul today


----------



## Superbaby

^^ I don't know about that. I work in retail too and I understand that they are faced with constrains. Nordstrom rack still needs to earn money even though they sell refurbished / older styles / designer stuff.
I wouldn't argue with them and try to get  more money back since I am already getting a great deal from the original price. Besides, I see the price that I am paying as opportunity costs of getting it now than waiting and taking chances to see if the item is still there during CTR. 

Can you honestly say that those item will still be there during CTR if you didn't purchase it earlier? Besides, even corporate states that all designer item are excluded. Why even bother try to fight it? 

Sorry if my post offend anyone.


----------



## stephsworld

went to get a price adjustment on 2 pairs of shoes tonight and i found this marc by marc jacobs q hillier hobo with a red tag that indicated it was $171.20. when i went to pay, it rung up as $107, so with the additional 25% off, it was only $80.25! this bag retails for $428, so i'm to happy and surprised with that great deal i got! also have this bag in black, but i paid much more than $80 for it.

edit:  not sure why my photos keep getting auto rotated. how do i fix that?


----------



## buyingpig

stephsworld said:


> went to get a price adjustment on 2 pairs of shoes tonight and i found this marc by marc jacobs q hillier hobo with a red tag that indicated it was $171.20. when i went to pay, it rung up as $107, so with the additional 25% off, it was only $80.25! this bag retails for $428, so i'm to happy and surprised with that great deal i got! also have this bag in black, but i paid much more than $80 for it.



Congrats, that's a really good deal


----------



## Superbaby

gquinn said:


> Congrats on you wonderful haul!! Love the McQueens! Could you kindly share the Upc for the red?
> 
> Thanks!


Sure. Hope this works.


----------



## gquinn

Thank you!



Superbaby said:


> Sure. Hope this works.


----------



## Lushi

gottaluvmybags said:


> You got it!!!!  It's gorgeous!   How much was the red one?
> 
> I ended up with:
> 
> Valentino Messenger
> PS clutch
> Michele sail diamond Watch
> Phillip Lim large Pashli &#128077;(refurb)




Been looking for a Phillip lim pashli forever, which location did you find one?


----------



## jorton

stephsworld said:


> went to get a price adjustment on 2 pairs of shoes tonight and i found this marc by marc jacobs q hillier hobo with a red tag that indicated it was $171.20. when i went to pay, it rung up as $107, so with the additional 25% off, it was only $80.25! this bag retails for $428, so i'm to happy and surprised with that great deal i got! also have this bag in black, but i paid much more than $80 for it.
> 
> edit:  not sure why my photos keep getting auto rotated. how do i fix that?



Nice find! Lovely color too!


----------



## RackFanatic

Forgot to post this earlier. Rag & Bone large pilot bag in mocha - I literally stumbled upon it when I went back for a PA yesterday.


----------



## RackFanatic

Superbaby said:


> My haul today




Wow, that's quite a haul! Great finds!


----------



## mranda

RackFanatic said:


> Forgot to post this earlier. Rag & Bone large pilot bag in mocha - I literally stumbled upon it when I went back for a PA yesterday.
> View attachment 2895662
> View attachment 2895663



 Amazing find and price!!! I tried searching the upc and it comes up item not found or invalid upc. Is the top sku the same as the one on the red rag? I can't make out the red tag numbers. Thanks you!


----------



## mranda

RackFanatic said:


> Forgot to post this earlier. Rag & Bone large pilot bag in mocha - I literally stumbled upon it when I went back for a PA yesterday.
> View attachment 2895662
> View attachment 2895663



Could you please post the sku from your receipt? I don't understand why it won't work in the app! I want this bag!  thanks!


----------



## pinkny

crv said:


> That's just unfair. We have rights as a consumer and a piece of paper with policy for PA. Since you mentioned it's the manager refusing the PA - makes me think that he/she may be protecting the locations' sales $$$. And hoping some customer who gets turned away for PA wouldn't argue out of frustration.
> 
> I am hoping you get lucky having your stuff PA at a different location.




What is PA?


----------



## pinkny

pinkny said:


> What is PA?




Price adjustment. Got it!!


----------



## RackFanatic

mranda said:


> Amazing find and price!!! I tried searching the upc and it comes up item not found or invalid upc. Is the top sku the same as the one on the red rag? I can't make out the red tag numbers. Thanks you!







mranda said:


> Could you please post the sku from your receipt? I don't understand why it won't work in the app! I want this bag!  thanks!





Description:
rag & bone 'Large Pilot' Satchel
COLLECTN H:LARGE PILOT (886000349772)

Qty: 
1

Color: 
Mocha

Size: 
One Size

Price: 
$232.48


----------



## bussbuss

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Here is my haul...probably most excited for the marc Jacobs mouse flats they were only $55 and the striped Toms $25 I actually picked up a blue pair a few weeks back and was hoping find this color too!  What am I saying I'm excited for everything cuz they were all crazy good prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895387


wow amazing finds I love
 and want the all........so jelly


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

southernusagirl said:


> Nice...I'm checking the MoGA NR now. You usually do a lot better with Perimeter.


Anything good at MOGA?


----------



## k5ml3k

For those interested in Valentino Rockstud shoes...I found these at the Orland Park NR


----------



## MP1212

k5ml3k said:


> For those interested in Valentino Rockstud shoes...I found these at the Orland Park NR
> View attachment 2895861
> 
> View attachment 2895863


Unreal deal!!!!! If only they were 37.5  
They're so gorgeous!!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

k5ml3k said:


> For those interested in Valentino Rockstud shoes...I found these at the Orland Park NR
> View attachment 2895861
> 
> View attachment 2895863




Wow on hold already .


----------



## chelseaemelie

I love this thread and this my first time posting! I love Nordstrom Rack but the one near me never has any good designer finds like the ones you all find on this thread (although the staff are all super nice).  

So I'm posting a find I got on NR's website. First time ordering online (it was good! Fast shipping). Not the biggest discount but I've been wanting a pair of d'orsay flats FOREVER. I got these suede Vince Nina flats in umber. I'm generally a size 6 but got these in a 5.5 and they're perfect. Wasn't sure I'd like the color, but the umber is more of a warm gray and it's surprisingly versatile! Should be great for spring as well as winter. I got them for $180 down from $300. 

They took a few days to break in but now are super comfortable. Ignore my cat in the picture


----------



## k5ml3k

gottaluvmybags said:


> Wow on hold already .




Glad I was able to help someone out


----------



## Cthai

Didn't find much but did pick up these AGL loafer .. Super soft and comfortable


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I actually returned a pair like this to the Boca NR because the box said 6.5, 37 but the shoes inside were 37.5, just a bit too big. I am so hoping to find another.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I shopped the only CTR sale and something seemed funny - I have been following a couple of pairs of shoes but waiting until CTR to purchase. I swear that the prices during CTR, which should reflect the 25% discount were exactly what they had been a week ago. I did not end up purchasing any shoes because I just don't trust them any more.


----------



## Cthai

Also, saw this tag switch at the rack.. Really sad and disappointed


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi everyone!  

This beauty is available and is eligible for 25% off





It is available at Mission Valley - they don't do CTR holds but it's just going on the floor so if you like it call now!!

Btw it is missing one button, nothing major!


----------



## sweetgirlblog

missjesf said:


> I spoke to the store manager in the calmest way possible but I was so frustrated! She kept saying that designer is excluded and I told her I understand BUT it's not stated anywhere within the policy so she should have just honored it this one time since the blue tags are in effect anyways (which means this will probably be the last PA people will do for their designer merchandise).
> 
> You should try Southcenter and I recommend going to the people with a mobile!



I will try southcenter. I know the manager of Bellevue rack, she is not a good person. She always avoid to take returns tricking you telling that you have to wait whether she will test the authenticy of the item. And you have to wait at least 15 mins for nothing.
Once I went to return a dress and she told she told me it was not bought from rack, I insisted that it is bought then she went checking the video came back and told me she saw me buying a green dress not that one. I felt insulted and told her I will report this. She went back again and came with a lots of sorry then. This time the green color turned black to her and took my return. So she pretend to check video first time and did not check it and wasted my time.


----------



## AnnaFreud

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I shopped the only CTR sale and something seemed funny - I have been following a couple of pairs of shoes but waiting until CTR to purchase. I swear that the prices during CTR, which should reflect the 25% discount were exactly what they had been a week ago. I did not end up purchasing any shoes because I just don't trust them any more.




The 25% discount is taken off the sticker price at the register.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

Another cheating I noticed in Bellevue rack. They misplaced items so that there friends can come and buy them.
Once standing at checkout line I heard one employee tells a customer in her native asian language which my native language also. That -- why are you so late I kept aside things for you. and told where the cloths are She ran , I ran she took one I took one 93% discounted Italian item.


----------



## buyingpig

sweetgirlblog said:


> Another cheating I noticed in Bellevue rack. They misplaced items so that there friends can come and buy them.
> Once standing at checkout line I heard one employee tells a customer in her native asian language which my native language also. That -- why are you so late I kept aside things for you. and told where the cloths are She ran , I ran she took one I took one 93% discounted Italian item.



Lol, that's hilarious!


----------



## justonemore

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This beauty is available and is eligible for 25% off
> 
> View attachment 2895966
> View attachment 2895967
> 
> 
> It is available at Mission Valley - they don't do CTR holds but it's just going on the floor so if you like it call now!!
> 
> Btw it is missing one button, nothing major!




Love this Chloe! But, I think it must be miss marked ..... This couldn't of been $3995. retail. It's a fabric body....any suggestions on how to check this?  TIA!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

AnnaFreud said:


> The 25% discount is taken off the sticker price at the register.




In stores yes, but online the displayed price is supposed to be the discounted price. At least that was the way in December when I was surprised to see nothing coming off during checkout, went back and checked the terms. I only shopped online this time.


----------



## Jen123

Patagonia nano puff for $60!


----------



## mranda

BeautyAddict58 said:


> In stores yes, but online the displayed price is supposed to be the discounted price. At least that was the way in December when I was surprised to see nothing coming off during checkout, went back and checked the terms. I only shopped online this time.



I noticed some items online aren't further discounted, but I think those are the ones associated with Haute Look.


----------



## pavilion

Visited my local Rack today and got a couple items with the Clear the Racks 25% off...

James Perse midi dress (I had my leggings on underneath with boots but I think it would look amazing with heels): Originally $225, was $42.16 with discount
Theory sweater: Originally $335, was $14.92 with discount
BLK DNM navy tee (actually men's but I love how it fits me): Originally $85, was $26.23 with discount
Nordstrom merino navy henley sweater (for my fiancé): Originally $79.50, was $22.48 with discount

I also picked up a couple pairs of Josie Natori panties that were originally $12 each but came to $2.70 each after the discount.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Jen123 said:


> Patagonia nano puff for $60!
> View attachment 2896052


Love your bag!


----------



## buyingpig

About blue tags. Bf actually brought in 2 items with blue tags to PA today. The cashier tried, but couldn't. The system is preventing them from doing it. Looks like no CTR price on blue tags even if your store is being nice.


----------



## JNH14

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This beauty is available and is eligible for 25% off
> 
> View attachment 2895966
> View attachment 2895967
> 
> 
> It is available at Mission Valley - they don't do CTR holds but it's just going on the floor so if you like it call now!!
> 
> Btw it is missing one button, nothing major!


 
I am surprised as I had the same Chloe tote that was larger and it was listed at $1190...


----------



## Jen123

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Love your bag!



Thank you!!! it's like the nanopuff was made to match my bal


----------



## JNH14

Got a pair of black suede Devon boots by Rag and Bone on clearance.  They were listed at $239.99 and with the discount for CTR they were $179 for a boot that was $525.  I also had a note for $40...so I ended up paying $155 with the taxes.


Don't know if this is a great deal or not! What do you think?


----------



## justonemore

JNH14 said:


> I am surprised as I had the same Chloe tote that was larger and it was listed at $1190...




Thanks, I would love to get this but I knew something was wrong with the $3995 pricing.  Not sure how to get this checked?


----------



## buyingpig

JNH14 said:


> Got a pair of black suede Devon boots by Rag and Bone on clearance.  They were listed at $239.99 and with the discount for CTR they were $179 for a boot that was $525.  I also had a note for $40...so I ended up paying $155 with the taxes.
> 
> 
> Don't know if this is a great deal or not! What do you think?



I think it's a good deal for a pair of rag and bone boots. I generally buy them once they get below 200. If you are going to get a lot of wear out of it, definitely get it.


----------



## pavilion

JNH14 said:


> Got a pair of black suede Devon boots by Rag and Bone on clearance.  They were listed at $239.99 and with the discount for CTR they were $179 for a boot that was $525.  I also had a note for $40...so I ended up paying $155 with the taxes.
> 
> 
> Don't know if this is a great deal or not! What do you think?




I think that's a good deal, but it's only a good deal if you think you're going to be able to wear them enough. $179 is what I paid for them in December during Clear the Racks. I wear them all the time. They're my favorite booties.


----------



## crv

Got lucky today at Lakewood NR and had my PA with no hassel on jimmy choos.


----------



## k5ml3k

mranda said:


> I noticed they do that at NR on rag & bone boots. NR says one size higher on their tag than is actually on the shoe. What style are you looking at?




Hi, I'm actually looking at 2 pairs. So the Dalton boots say 37 = 6us but my Devon boots say 36 = 6us...which is correct? Thanks!!


----------



## buyingpig

k5ml3k said:


> Hi, I'm actually looking at 2 pairs. So the Dalton boots say 37 = 6us but my Devon boots say 36 = 6us...which is correct? Thanks!!



I would say 36 is 6 us in term of fit.


----------



## deltalady

I spotted the Longchamp bag at my NR. Thanks to DH for holding it so I could get a photo.


----------



## k5ml3k

buyingpig said:


> I would say 36 is 6 us in term of fit.




I was told by one of the SAs that their conversation varies depending on the shoes? Is there truth to this? I only ask bc for the most part I saw 37=6us but then I have this one pair of shoes that's a 36=6us lol...goofy conversations...


----------



## buyingpig

k5ml3k said:


> I was told by one of the SAs that their conversation varies depending on the shoes? Is there truth to this? I only ask bc for the most part I saw 37=6us but then I have this one pair of shoes that's a 36=6us lol...goofy conversations...



I bought a pair of red valentino that was 36.5 and got tagged size 5 before. Hehe...


----------



## Shopmore

k5ml3k said:


> For those interested in Valentino Rockstud shoes...I found these at the Orland Park NR
> View attachment 2895861
> 
> View attachment 2895863



Thanks for the Intel.  It was me who picked them up .


----------



## k5ml3k

Shopmore said:


> Thanks for the Intel.  It was me who picked them up .




You're welcome! Hope you love them


----------



## k5ml3k

buyingpig said:


> I bought a pair of red valentino that was 36.5 and got tagged size 5 before. Hehe...




Are you normally a size 6.5 or 5?


----------



## buyingpig

k5ml3k said:


> Are you normally a size 6.5 or 5?



6.5, lol!


----------



## k5ml3k

buyingpig said:


> 6.5, lol!




Lol oh goodness...see, normally that's what I would've thought but I checked the rag and bones shoes that I saw and most were marked as the 37=6us...hence the confusion...


----------



## Spicy_K

Got these Alberto Fermani Umbria boots originally $475 and still selling for full price at Bergdorf's and brand's website. Red tagged so total came out to $115. Never heard of this brand, but the beautiful suede and made in Italy caught my eye. 

Do I need another pair of boots? It's been 85 degrees in LA. Should I keep them??


----------



## sparksfly

McQueen: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Also saw a tons of Alexander Wang items red tagged.


----------



## gail13

Spicy_K said:


> Got these Alberto Fermani Umbria boots originally $475 and still selling for full price at Bergdorf's and brand's website. Red tagged so total came out to $115. Never heard of this brand, but the beautiful suede and made in Italy caught my eye.
> 
> Do I need another pair of boots? It's been 85 degrees in LA. Should I keep them??
> 
> View attachment 2896353
> 
> View attachment 2896354


I love my Alberto Fermami's.  They are a great Italian brand and will last forever.  But if you won't wear them, leave them for someone else.....and put the $115 towards something else.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Got these moto hunters for $60. Hoping to get to another rack tomorrow.


----------



## deltalady

Nordstromrack.com has some Tom Ford sunnies for $108.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

justonemore said:


> Thanks, I would love to get this but I knew something was wrong with the $3995 pricing.  Not sure how to get this checked?




Tried to PM but your in on is full


----------



## Superbaby

which rack was the mcqueen top at ? &#128525;


----------



## smalls

Saw these size 37 rag & bone boots at the Plano, tx location.  Tag pic to follow


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> Saw these size 37 rag & bone boots at the Plano, tx location.  Tag pic to follow



Tag picture.  They were tagged as a size 6.


----------



## k5ml3k

smalls said:


> Tag picture.  They were tagged as a size 6.




And the mystery continues! Lol those are cute boots though!


----------



## krissa

Saw the first pair of Loubs at my store and red tagged. Too bad they weren't my size. Sold quickly.


----------



## bagshoemisses

I picked up these Rag and Bone skinny jeans today in gray for $64.97. Is this a good deal?  This is my first experience with this brand.  Also it had the dreaded blue tag on it, so no extra 25% off. &#128553;


----------



## krissa

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Got these moto hunters for $60. Hoping to get to another rack tomorrow.
> View attachment 2896412



Do u have upc?


----------



## louvigilante

So I chatted with one of the SA today and I asked her about the blue tags. Blue tags will be seen on the majority of transfers (probably higher end) but this also includes all refurbs and online returns (like mentioned before).  

Guess it's going to be easier to see what's from the store now.


----------



## stephsworld

stephsworld said:


> anyone ever have this situation happen to them before: i ordered a pair of booties through a store associate with the search & send feature for $119.97 plus tax and shipping. the booties arrived today and there were 2 red tags on the inside of the shoe, however, on the bottom of the shoe, there's a nordstrom tag with the price tag stating the the price was $98.96. because of this weird scenario, i'm wondering if i would be able to get a price adjustment during the CTR event with the additional discount on the $98.96 price?



for anyone following this, i'm happy to say i was able to get a price adjustment on the $98.96 price!  saved about $50, so i paid $80.xx after tax!


----------



## devik

Superbaby said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!! I am still iffy about the charlotte olympia though.... I might keep the clear pandora and return the red dragon one...



I actually really love the CO dragon clutch, Superbaby - much more than that other one you scored (though they're both cool!). I've never picked one up since I just don't know when I'd ever use it. The price you got is insane though... Lowest I've ever seen for these is in the $500 range.


----------



## My3boyscde

I finally got around to taking pics from my haul from Friday night.  Vince wool jacket with leather sleeves ended up ringing lower and I got it $71. I was willing to pay the tagged price for the Valentino rock stud sunnies and was pleasantly surprised when they rang up with the extra 25% off making them $52.
I also got 2 pair of Tory Burch shoes, 1 was the Eddie flat for $80 and worn and refurbished wedge


----------



## pinkny

My3boyscde said:


> I finally got around to taking pics from my haul from Friday night.  Vince wool jacket with leather sleeves ended up ringing lower and I got it $71. I was willing to pay the tagged price for the Valentino rock stud sunnies and was pleasantly surprised when they rang up with the extra 25% off making them $52.
> I also got 2 pair of Tory Burch shoes, 1 was the Eddie flat for $80 and worn and refurbished wedge




Love the sunglasses!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

My3boyscde said:


> I finally got around to taking pics from my haul from Friday night.  Vince wool jacket with leather sleeves ended up ringing lower and I got it $71. I was willing to pay the tagged price for the Valentino rock stud sunnies and was pleasantly surprised when they rang up with the extra 25% off making them $52.
> I also got 2 pair of Tory Burch shoes, 1 was the Eddie flat for $80 and worn and refurbished wedge




How were you able to get the glasses for 25% off? The tag is not even red. Lucky!


----------



## louvigilante

stephsworld said:


> for anyone following this, i'm happy to say i was able to get a price adjustment on the $98.96 price!  saved about $50, so i paid $80.xx after tax!




Oh good for you! Congrats! Never hurts to ask.


----------



## My3boyscde

AnnaFreud said:


> How were you able to get the glasses for 25% off? The tag is not even red. Lucky!



I guess the SA thought it was a clearance item since all my other items were clearanced. I didn't even realize it until I got home


----------



## authenticplease

These are at NR Buckhead. I'm in store for next 15 minutes and have them in my cart. PM me for details.... Otherwise I will put them back in regular size 9 clearance




Please note that one loop of bow is missing one one shoe.


----------



## authenticplease

W
	

		
			
		

		
	




Clearer tag photo


----------



## hedgwin99

authenticplease said:


> These are at NR Buckhead. I'm in store for next 15 minutes and have them in my cart. PM me for details.... Otherwise I will put them back in regular size 9 clearance
> 
> View attachment 2897084
> 
> 
> Please note that one loop of bow is missing one one shoe.
> 
> View attachment 2897085




Wish it was my size tho...


----------



## tastangan

My3boyscde said:


> I finally got around to taking pics from my haul from Friday night.  Vince wool jacket with leather sleeves ended up ringing lower and I got it $71. I was willing to pay the tagged price for the Valentino rock stud sunnies and was pleasantly surprised when they rang up with the extra 25% off making them $52.
> I also got 2 pair of Tory Burch shoes, 1 was the Eddie flat for $80 and worn and refurbished wedge




Love the sunglasses! I'm surprised that the original NR price is so low at $69.97.


----------



## authenticplease

I purchased these Valentino 54mm semi oval cat eye sunnies a couple of weeks ago for $69.xx. They are still on the Nordies site for $296.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...nColor=Tortoise+Striped+Honey&resultback=8676


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:


> These are at NR Buckhead. I'm in store for next 15 minutes and have them in my cart. PM me for details.... Otherwise I will put them back in regular size 9 clearance
> 
> View attachment 2897084
> 
> 
> Please note that one loop of bow is missing one one shoe.
> 
> View attachment 2897085



These are online at Nordies.com for $745 still!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...d=0&fashionColor=Beige+Patent&resultback=2860


----------



## authenticplease

My3boyscde said:


> I finally got around to taking pics from my haul from Friday night.  Vince wool jacket with leather sleeves ended up ringing lower and I got it $71. I was willing to pay the tagged price for the Valentino rock stud sunnies and was pleasantly surprised when they rang up with the extra 25% off making them $52.
> I also got 2 pair of Tory Burch shoes, 1 was the Eddie flat for $80 and worn and refurbished wedge





AnnaFreud said:


> How were you able to get the glasses for 25% off? The tag is not even red. Lucky!



Looks like they are still fp online too at $296

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...r=Dark+Havana/+Brown+Gradient&resultback=9432


----------



## sunnysideup8283

krissa said:


> do u have upc?


----------



## krissa

I hope they're not sold. On hold waiting for the sa to find them. Store is prob crazy busy.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Side note I find it pretty obnoxious how pushy they are about getting your to sign up for the credit or debit card. Yes, I shop here a lot but no I actually don't want a nordstom card. Yes, I know the benefits but I still don't want one. 

Personally I use a debit card and I earn 2% cash back on all purchases. I get that cash back at the end of every month no minimum and no maximum. All that matters is that I swipe and don't punch my pin in. I'm not even penalized for returns. 

So no I don't want a nordstorm card and I'm tired of 3+ people asking me while shopping/checking out. &#128530;

I know it's something the associates have to do but it still annoys me. Regular nordstrom is not nearly as pushy about it. 

Ok vent over! &#128539;


----------



## bagshoemisses

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Side note I find it pretty obnoxious how pushy they are about getting your to sign up for the credit or debit card. Yes, I shop here a lot but no I actually don't want a nordstom card. Yes, I know the benefits but I still don't want one.
> 
> Personally I use a debit card and I earn 2% cash back on all purchases. I get that cash back at the end of every month no minimum and no maximum. All that matters is that I swipe and don't punch my pin in. I'm not even penalized for returns.
> 
> So no I don't want a nordstorm card and I'm tired of 3+ people asking me while shopping/checking out. &#128530;
> 
> Ok bent over! &#128539;




&#128587;I second that. It's not worth the amount you have to spend to get a $20 note.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Bought for $188.97 on Friday


----------



## RackFanatic

Here's my last CTR find of the weekend - Stuart Weitzman nudist sandals. They had the dreadful blue tag (I had vowed to boycott blue tags) but I couldn't resist since I've never been able to find them on sale.


----------



## v24

I got this pair of Rag & Bone Moto II boots today for $67. Sized up so I didn't have to "place a plastic bag over your sock for easier entry. Tear away the bag once the boot is on your foot" (per NR website) 

Question though. I live in the northeast with a lot of snow and salt on the ground, and these boots are leather soled. Should I not wear them in the winter? I feel like that would be a waste though because I want to wear them ASAP enough though we had a mini-blizzard this past weekend.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

v24 said:


> I got this pair of Rag & Bone Moto II boots today for $67. Sized up so I didn't have to "place a plastic bag over your sock for easier entry. Tear away the bag once the boot is on your foot" (per NR website)
> 
> 
> 
> Question though. I live in the northeast with a lot of snow and salt on the ground, and these boots are leather soled. Should I not wear them in the winter? I feel like that would be a waste though because I want to wear them ASAP enough though we had a mini-blizzard this past weekend.




I have these boots and I live in MN- don't wear them in icy/slippery conditions! Due to the leather sole they are SO slippery! I put non-stick pads on the bottom and it helped slightly but I almost wiped out several times...


----------



## louboutal

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I have these boots and I live in MN- don't wear them in icy/slippery conditions! Due to the leather sole they are SO slippery! I put non-stick pads on the bottom and it helped slightly but I almost wiped out several times...




I take most of my leather soled shoes to the cobbler and get the resoled with rubber soles. It extends their life so much and makes them more comfortable because it's like an extra layer of cushioning. Maybe you can do that?


----------



## Spicy_K

gail13 said:


> I love my Alberto Fermami's.  They are a great Italian brand and will last forever.  But if you won't wear them, leave them for someone else.....and put the $115 towards something else.




Thanks for the advice gail13! I decided to keep the boots. I was hoping to find some flat suede boots for the Springtime, and I think these will fill the void. I was only feeling buyer's remorse because I wasn't expecting to find any shoes that day. The best things really do come up when you are not looking! &#128584;


----------



## Lushi

Blue tags invading Los Angeles! So sad....


----------



## Seng

Purchased some AGL flats and wedges with the extra percentage off. Very comfortable but not sure if I like the matronly cut. I know it seems like several people here swear by them, but still undecided. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also was so excited to spot two burberry scarves at the Philadelphia location, but they were tiny! I think they were kid sized and without the tassel. Price about $150


----------



## My3boyscde

Seng said:


> Purchased some AGL flats and wedges with the extra percentage off. Very comfortable but not sure if I like the matronly cut. I know it seems like several people here swear by them, but still undecided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897561
> View attachment 2897563
> 
> 
> Also was so excited to spot two burberry scarves at the Philadelphia location, but they were tiny! I think they were kid sized and without the tassel. Price about $150
> View attachment 2897564



I'm a Philly area girl too! I've never been to the Center City one. I mostly go to Cherry Hill and Willow Grove.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Had another good trip to the rack today. First time I had something ring for less than it was tagged for! It wasn't a crazy good deal but the kimono was tagged $19.97 and rang at 11. Gives me hope one day I'll find a penny item!

Hunter boots $68



Marc Jacobs wallet $56



Uggs $35



I heart uggs $22



Adrianna Papell dress $17



Adrianna Papell dress $31



City chic kimono $9


----------



## Spicy_K

v24 said:


> I got this pair of Rag & Bone Moto II boots today for $67. Sized up so I didn't have to "place a plastic bag over your sock for easier entry. Tear away the bag once the boot is on your foot" (per NR website)
> 
> 
> 
> Question though. I live in the northeast with a lot of snow and salt on the ground, and these boots are leather soled. Should I not wear them in the winter? I feel like that would be a waste though because I want to wear them ASAP enough though we had a mini-blizzard this past weekend.




I own these boots as well and they have a "waxed" almost suede like finish so I am not sure they will be suitable for snow and salt? Unless you don't mind a distressed look? I use suede/nubuck spray on mine (only because they are dark and already distressed looking). I have not worn them through wet weather... They ARE very slippery!


----------



## AK_1984

Spotted this Rick Owens leather jacket at Factoria. I didn't end up purchasing so it should still be in the Large clearance tops section.


----------



## hannah.hewi.

stephsworld said:


> for anyone following this, i'm happy to say i was able to get a price adjustment on the $98.96 price!  saved about $50, so i paid $80.xx after tax!



That's awesome!


----------



## AK_1984

Superbaby said:


> My haul today


Great finds! I also spotted this Charlotte Olympia clear clutch behind the counter at Southcenter today, in case anyone was looking for one.


----------



## ylime

Phillip Lim large Pashli for $265. Blue tag, but still a good price.


----------



## ylime

Tag, if it helps.


----------



## marcj

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Had another good trip to the rack today. First time I had something ring for less than it was tagged for! It wasn't a crazy good deal but the kimono was tagged $19.97 and rang at 11. Gives me hope one day I'll find a penny item!
> 
> Hunter boots $68
> View attachment 2897598
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs wallet $56
> View attachment 2897599
> 
> 
> Uggs $35
> View attachment 2897600
> 
> 
> I heart uggs $22
> View attachment 2897602
> 
> 
> Adrianna Papell dress $17
> View attachment 2897605
> 
> 
> Adrianna Papell dress $31
> View attachment 2897608
> 
> 
> City chic kimono $9
> View attachment 2897609




 Great finds !! Was that wallet a refurb ?  Can you post the sku ?
Thanks !!


----------



## louvigilante

ylime said:


> Phillip Lim large Pashli for $265. Blue tag, but still a good price.




Great price and love Pashlis. Congrats! I love my large Pashli.


----------



## AK_1984

ylime said:


> Phillip Lim large Pashli for $265. Blue tag, but still a good price.


Awesome find! Dreaming of the day I find a Pashli at the rack


----------



## krissa

ylime said:


> Phillip Lim large Pashli for $265. Blue tag, but still a good price.



Lovely! That's an awesome price too. There's a mini/small Pashli at my store and it's still $600.


----------



## devik

My3boyscde said:


> I finally got around to taking pics from my haul from Friday night.  Vince wool jacket with leather sleeves ended up ringing lower and I got it $71. *I was willing to pay the tagged price for the Valentino rock stud sunnies and was pleasantly surprised when they rang up with the extra 25% off making them $52.*
> I also got 2 pair of Tory Burch shoes, 1 was the Eddie flat for $80 and worn and refurbished wedge



I got the black version of these at NR about a month ago and they were NOT $52  - you scored big time! I'm actually not sure if I'm going to keep mine though - I also picked up some purpleish Gucci sunglasses on the same trip and have been loving those. Do I really need both? Decisions decisions!


----------



## pinkny

ylime said:


> Phillip Lim large Pashli for $265. Blue tag, but still a good price.




What is bad about a blue tag?


----------



## hedgwin99

pinkny said:


> What is bad about a blue tag?




Not eligible for additional CTR discount


----------



## JNH14

ylime said:


> Phillip Lim large Pashli for $265. Blue tag, but still a good price.




Did you buy it?  If not which store was it at?


----------



## mranda

ylime said:


> Phillip Lim large Pashli for $265. Blue tag, but still a good price.



Wow! Beautiful! Great deal, congrats!


----------



## southernusagirl

Picked up these lovely Proenza Schouler shoes at Mall of Ga NR.


----------



## My3boyscde

ylime said:


> Phillip Lim large Pashli for $265. Blue tag, but still a good price.



Awesome score! I'm so jelly


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

ylime said:


> Phillip Lim large Pashli for $265. Blue tag, but still a good price.


Great price on the Pashli. Congrats.


----------



## authenticplease

southernusagirl said:


> Picked up these lovely Proenza Schouler shoes at Mall of Ga NR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897974
> View attachment 2897975



Love them!!  My size too:greengrin:


----------



## sunnysideup8283

marcj said:


> Great finds !! Was that wallet a refurb ?  Can you post the sku ?
> Thanks !!



The wallet was a refurb.


----------



## arina_kitty

authenticplease said:


> W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897086
> 
> 
> Clearer tag photo



Thanks for the tag! I have a question though, usually with tags like these, is the SKU tied to a specific brand, or do they share the same SKU no matter what brand as long as it's worn and refurb? The number shows up without a brand on the app with a few items in store, but I can't seem to locate them. Thanks!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

arina_kitty said:


> Thanks for the tag! I have a question though, usually with tags like these, is the SKU tied to a specific brand, or do they share the same SKU no matter what brand as long as it's worn and refurb? The number shows up without a brand on the app with a few items in store, but I can't seem to locate them. Thanks!




Worn and refinished tags are like a generic tag/generic UPC. They aren't specific to any one item. So you can't search and send with a worn and refinished tag. 

Same with sunglasses. They use generic upc's so when you try to search and send it might say you 20 in you're area but in reality it's maybe 20 pradas but not the exact 1 you're looking for. 

I'm not sure what else they use generic UPC codes for but those are my experiences so far.


----------



## buyingpig

So here are the shoes I bought during this CTR. I am going to keep the valentino and prada, still undecided on the jimmy choo vantage. I am surprised to find the valentino, since I had problem finding it in my size at full price store. Anyways, thank you for letting me share.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are my shoes scores from CLR. I have never found this many great shoes there at once before. Wish they were worn & refurb because they probably would have been less. $225 each pair after CTR

Jimmy Choo Kara snakeskin booties. These are my big score. They were originally $2250








Prada stacked wedges. Wanted these so bad when they were the hot shoe last Spring, but I am not sure about the shiny silver (if they get scratched....) Originally $990


----------



## buyingpig

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my shoes scores from CLR. I have never found this many great shoes there at once before. Wish they were worn & refurb because they probably would have been less. $225 each pair after CTR
> 
> Jimmy Choo Kara snakeskin booties. These are my big score. They were originally $2250
> View attachment 2898176
> View attachment 2898177
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898178
> View attachment 2898179
> 
> 
> Prada stacked wedges. Wanted these so bad when they were the hot shoe last Spring, but I am not sure about the shiny silver (if they get scratched....) Originally $990
> View attachment 2898180
> View attachment 2898181



Ooo, love the jimmh choos


----------



## LuxeDeb

And these 2. All 4 came with their shoe bags. The Saint Laurents came in older YSL boxes.

Saint Laurent studded booties. Zipper is on the outside. Zipper pull says Saint Laurent on it. Originally $1495








Saint Laurent red booties. I alreay posted these, but here is the tag if it helps anyone. Originally $950.


----------



## tastangan

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Worn and refinished tags are like a generic tag/generic UPC. They aren't specific to any one item. So you can't search and send with a worn and refinished tag.
> 
> Same with sunglasses. They use generic upc's so when you try to search and send it might say you 20 in you're area but in reality it's maybe 20 pradas but not the exact 1 you're looking for.
> 
> I'm not sure what else they use generic UPC codes for but those are my experiences so far.



The UPC for some sunglasses are specific to that model.


----------



## rea11yb0red

LuxeDeb said:


> And these 2. All 4 came with their shoe bags. The Saint Laurents came in older YSL boxes.
> 
> Saint Laurent studded booties. Zipper is on the outside. Zipper pull says Saint Laurent on it. Originally $1495
> View attachment 2898191
> View attachment 2898192
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898193
> View attachment 2898194
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent red booties. I alreay posted these, but here is the tag if it helps anyone. Originally $950.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898196
> View attachment 2898197




Congrats on all your shoes!!  You saved so much! I especially love the Jimmy Choos.  Not sure about the Pradas. They're cute but I wouldn't want them to get scratches either.


----------



## RackFanatic

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my shoes scores from CLR. I have never found this many great shoes there at once before. Wish they were worn & refurb because they probably would have been less. $225 each pair after CTR
> 
> Jimmy Choo Kara snakeskin booties. These are my big score. They were originally $2250
> View attachment 2898176
> View attachment 2898177
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898178
> View attachment 2898179
> 
> 
> Prada stacked wedges. Wanted these so bad when they were the hot shoe last Spring, but I am not sure about the shiny silver (if they get scratched....) Originally $990
> View attachment 2898180
> View attachment 2898181







LuxeDeb said:


> And these 2. All 4 came with their shoe bags. The Saint Laurents came in older YSL boxes.
> 
> Saint Laurent studded booties. Zipper is on the outside. Zipper pull says Saint Laurent on it. Originally $1495
> View attachment 2898191
> View attachment 2898192
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898193
> View attachment 2898194
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent red booties. I alreay posted these, but here is the tag if it helps anyone. Originally $950.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898196
> View attachment 2898197




Wow! Great finds and prices!  Congrats!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

tastangan said:


> The UPC for some sunglasses are specific to that model.




Good to know!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my shoes scores from CLR. I have never found this many great shoes there at once before. Wish they were worn & refurb because they probably would have been less. $225 each pair after CTR
> 
> Jimmy Choo Kara snakeskin booties. These are my big score. They were originally $2250
> View attachment 2898176
> View attachment 2898177
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898178
> View attachment 2898179
> 
> 
> Prada stacked wedges. Wanted these so bad when they were the hot shoe last Spring, but I am not sure about the shiny silver (if they get scratched....) Originally $990
> View attachment 2898180
> View attachment 2898181


Those Choos are still at Saks for $500 so that's really good!


----------



## Cthai

buyingpig said:


> So here are the shoes I bought during this CTR. I am going to keep the valentino and prada, still undecided on the jimmy choo vantage. I am surprised to find the valentino, since I had problem finding it in my size at full price store. Anyways, thank you for letting me share.



Great fine! Can u share the Prada and Valentino shoes upc if it's not assorted . Thanks


----------



## sparksfly

Scored this Vince leather dress for $89. Retailed for $1300.


----------



## JNH14

sparksfly said:


> Scored this Vince leather dress for $89. Retailed for $1300.
> 
> View attachment 2898385


 
Terrific score!


----------



## bagshoemisses

RackFanatic said:


> Wow! Great finds and prices!  Congrats!




Great finds.


----------



## rainneday

I found these Rag & Bone boots with an additional 25% off, they came to around $72 total. Please PM me for SKU, my camera has broken and my phone is awful at close-up pics.


----------



## bagshoemisses

For the Rag & Bone lovers can you please tell me if it is a designer label. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sparksfly

Here's the sku for the vince dress. It was not assorted. 




Came out to $89 with the 25% off.


----------



## rainneday

bagshoemisses said:


> For the Rag & Bone lovers can you please tell me if it is a designer label. Thanks in advance.



Are you wondering if it supposed to be Blue Tagged? All I know is that I also bought some R&B jeans (which I returned) and they were red tagged too. HTH!


----------



## buyingpig

Cthai said:


> Great fine! Can u share the Prada and Valentino shoes upc if it's not assorted . Thanks



Here's tag for the valentino. It'a size 36 tagged 5.5. I think it runs a little big.


----------



## buyingpig

Cthai said:


> Great fine! Can u share the Prada and Valentino shoes upc if it's not assorted . Thanks



Here is tag for prada. It's 36.5 labeled 6. They run true to size and are very comfortable. I normally don't buy pumps like this, but they are very comfy and wearable.


----------



## v24

bagshoemisses said:


> For the Rag & Bone lovers can you please tell me if it is a designer label. Thanks in advance.


I bought Rag and bone shoes and they were in the designer shoe section of the store, but the shoes were red-tagged.


----------



## v24

Thanks for the advice. I wore them in the store when I was trying them out and they were slippery already. I will take them to my cobbler and see if a rubber sole or something of that sort can be placed. I am so ready for this snow to go away!


----------



## tastangan

Did everyone who got the Valentino messenger bag manage to get your bag price adjusted? I finally gave in and decide to look for one but the SA is adamant that it's not on clearance


----------



## buyingpig

tastangan said:


> Did everyone who got the Valentino messenger bag manage to get your bag price adjusted? I finally gave in and decide to look for one but the SA is adamant that it's not on clearance



Those are white tagged.


----------



## arina_kitty

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Worn and refinished tags are like a generic tag/generic UPC. They aren't specific to any one item. So you can't search and send with a worn and refinished tag.
> 
> Same with sunglasses. They use generic upc's so when you try to search and send it might say you 20 in you're area but in reality it's maybe 20 pradas but not the exact 1 you're looking for.
> 
> I'm not sure what else they use generic UPC codes for but those are my experiences so far.


 Thanks! That explains why it shows up like 10 pairs of Pradas but none of them in the store were the ones that I want lol


----------



## tastangan

buyingpig said:


> Those are white tagged.




I thought that I did read that some people got the extra 25% for it.


----------



## drspock7

Got this DVF wrap dress for $75...can't beat that anywhere!


----------



## buyingpig

tastangan said:


> I thought that I did read that some people got the extra 25% for it.



I am pretty sure they are white tagged coming in from Hong Kong. They are not actually coming from full price stores. Don't recall anyone getting PA. I am pretty sure someone said white tags a few pages back.


----------



## tastangan

buyingpig said:


> I am pretty sure they are white tagged coming in from Hong Kong. They are not actually coming from full price stores. Don't recall anyone getting PA. I am pretty sure someone said white tags a few pages back.




I must have missed that post. Any idea why it's coming from Hong Kong? One of the SAs mentioned that it's a Hautelook item


----------



## buyingpig

tastangan said:


> I must have missed that post. Any idea why it's coming from Hong Kong? One of the SAs mentioned that it's a Hautelook item



I am not sure, but since a few months ago, I been noticing bunch of valentino/red valentino items coming in from HK. They generally have white tags. I noticed that NR tend to get items from other discounters. I've seen Rag & Bone items tagged Barney's co-op. They probabaly got those Valentino items from a discounter in Hong Kong. Most of those items seem over priced to me, and the quality also seem lacking. The messenger bags seem like a good deal though. Even without 25%.


----------



## rainneday

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2898604
> 
> 
> Got this DVF wrap dress for $75...can't beat that anywhere!



This is fab on you, excellent price!


----------



## _iamhannah

My sincerest apologies on my last post. I was venting out and frustrated.

 Well despite all the hassle I bought a lot of stuff at CTR! I will post a pic soon but here are the list of what I have bought: 

Jimmy Choo snakeskin booties ($224)
Stella McCartney pumps ($145)
Charlotte Olympia sandal straps heels ($224)
Saint Laurent Pumps ($140)
Herchel backpack ($30)
Balmain sunniies ($30)
Rebecca Minkoff wallet ($25 and $50)


----------



## _iamhannah

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my shoes scores from CLR. I have never found this many great shoes there at once before. Wish they were worn & refurb because they probably would have been less. $225 each pair after CTR
> 
> Jimmy Choo Kara snakeskin booties. These are my big score. They were originally $2250
> View attachment 2898176
> View attachment 2898177
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898178
> View attachment 2898179
> 
> 
> Prada stacked wedges. Wanted these so bad when they were the hot shoe last Spring, but I am not sure about the shiny silver (if they get scratched....) Originally $990
> View attachment 2898180
> View attachment 2898181



I have the same booties as yours!!  Congratulations: )


----------



## tastangan

buyingpig said:


> I am not sure, but since a few months ago, I been noticing bunch of valentino/red valentino items coming in from HK. They generally have white tags. I noticed that NR tend to get items from other discounters. I've seen Rag & Bone items tagged Barney's co-op. They probabaly got those Valentino items from a discounter in Hong Kong. Most of those items seem over priced to me, and the quality also seem lacking. The messenger bags seem like a good deal though. Even without 25%.




That's interesting. I saw someone post shoes that came from HK and was wondering about that.

Do you know the original retail price of the messenger bag?


----------



## buyingpig

tastangan said:


> That's interesting. I saw someone post shoes that came from HK and was wondering about that.
> 
> Do you know the original retail price of the messenger bag?



Sorry I don't. I don't think anyone posted about that.


----------



## bagshoemisses

rainneday said:


> Are you wondering if it supposed to be Blue Tagged? All I know is that I also bought some R&B jeans (which I returned) and they were red tagged too. HTH!




No, just asking if it's a designer label in general, the brand. Not referring to the blue label. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone had Nordstrom hem leather before?

The vince dress I bought(posted the page before) is way too long on me. It's supposed to be long anyways but it hits me below the knee. I'm hoping to get it hemmed, but with it being such a gorgeous dress I don't wanna ruin it.


----------



## louvigilante

tastangan said:


> That's interesting. I saw someone post shoes that came from HK and was wondering about that.
> 
> Do you know the original retail price of the messenger bag?




The basic ones was the equivalent to US 995$.


----------



## AnnaFreud

tastangan said:


> I thought that I did read that some people got the extra 25% for it.




No, she's right. I got one and its the regular tag.


----------



## IStuckACello

sparksfly said:


> Anyone had Nordstrom hem leather before?
> 
> The vince dress I bought(posted the page before) is way too long on me. It's supposed to be long anyways but it hits me below the knee. I'm hoping to get it hemmed, but with it being such a gorgeous dress I don't wanna ruin it.




Yup, had them hem leather sleeves with zippers, turned out fine.


----------



## buyingpig

bagshoemisses said:


> No, just asking if it's a designer label in general, the brand. Not referring to the blue label. Sorry for any confusion.



Rag&Bone is somewhat of a mid-range label. With most item under $500, and most leather items under $1000. The label is relatively new. They are mostly going for the effortless look. 

Their boots are perhaps the most iconic. I have 2 pairs of harrows and one pair of Kinseys. The Newbury is also very popular.  I find the boots to be 7/10 on comfort level, and I like their shapes. Their items generally get quite discounted at end of each season. I find that stable colors in stable styles do not go on sale much.


----------



## Belen.E

Got another pair of Frye 3-strap Carmens for $145 after tax 

Love them! And I've been wanting a pair of brown boots. Yay!


----------



## tastangan

louvigilante said:


> The basic ones was the equivalent to US 995$.







AnnaFreud said:


> No, she's right. I got one and its the regular tag.




Thanks! Still a great price without the 25% off.


----------



## krissa

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2898604
> 
> 
> Got this DVF wrap dress for $75...can't beat that anywhere!



Very cute!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Tag less faux black pearls, but SA said they were Majorica(sp?), either way, the color on them is gorgeous. $75 after CTR 25% off

See by Chloe flats from the anniversary sale, $75 after CTR 25% off. 

And 180s down earmuffs for $7.43 after CTR 25% off. 

Very happy with my random finds, especially since I'm on a short vacation.


----------



## Anna1

buyingpig said:


> So here are the shoes I bought during this CTR. I am going to keep the valentino and prada, still undecided on the jimmy choo vantage. I am surprised to find the valentino, since I had problem finding it in my size at full price store. Anyways, thank you for letting me share.




Wow!!! Great finds!!! Congrats!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

sparksfly said:


> Anyone had Nordstrom hem leather before?
> 
> The vince dress I bought(posted the page before) is way too long on me. It's supposed to be long anyways but it hits me below the knee. I'm hoping to get it hemmed, but with it being such a gorgeous dress I don't wanna ruin it.




I've gotten the sleeves on two leather jackets shorten at NR (Glendale and Lakewood). They do a good job!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I would ask the tailors at the regular Nordies if they can do it.  I have been going through a lot of tailoring and their work is amazing.  My tailor made it her mission to make dresses that were 1-2 sizes too small fit and makes miracles happen.  They tailored one heavy wool Mackage coat and a wool Burberry coat and they look amazing.  Give them a try, I bet they'll do a great job.


----------



## devik

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my shoes scores from CLR. I have never found this many great shoes there at once before. Wish they were worn & refurb because they probably would have been less. $225 each pair after CTR
> 
> Jimmy Choo Kara snakeskin booties. These are my big score. They were originally $2250
> View attachment 2898176
> View attachment 2898177
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898178
> View attachment 2898179



I've had my eye on those Choos online at NM all season - don't think I could pull them off but MAN what a lovely pair of shoes!! Your other finds are also awesome but these are just WOWSER!


----------



## devik

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2898604
> 
> 
> Got this DVF wrap dress for $75...can't beat that anywhere!



That dress looks so great on you! Major score - you're rocking it!


----------



## bagshoemisses

buyingpig said:


> Rag&Bone is somewhat of a mid-range label. With most item under $500, and most leather items under $1000. The label is relatively new. They are mostly going for the effortless look.
> 
> Their boots are perhaps the most iconic. I have 2 pairs of harrows and one pair of Kinseys. The Newbury is also very popular.  I find the boots to be 7/10 on comfort level, and I like their shapes. Their items generally get quite discounted at end of each season. I find that stable colors in stable styles do not go on sale much.




Thank you. Great explanation. Love all the details you gave.


----------



## southernusagirl

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2898604
> 
> 
> Got this DVF wrap dress for $75...can't beat that anywhere!



This looks great on you....great find!


----------



## southernusagirl

authenticplease said:


> Love them!!  My size too:greengrin:



Thanks, comfy too! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## cres911

I know that we will have a round of markdowns soon... Its happens a week or two after CTR... It would be nice to have someone post the dates monthly &#128079;&#128079;&#128525;&#128079;&#128079;
Anyone?


----------



## sparksfly

gottaluvmybags said:


> I would ask the tailors at the regular Nordies if they can do it.  I have been going through a lot of tailoring and their work is amazing.  My tailor made it her mission to make dresses that were 1-2 sizes too small fit and makes miracles happen.  They tailored one heavy wool Mackage coat and a wool Burberry coat and they look amazing.  Give them a try, I bet they'll do a great job.




Thanks, I'll take it there!

Debating how short I want it altered, like in the model pic or a bit shorter. It has one kick pleat in the back.


----------



## k5ml3k

buyingpig said:


> Rag&Bone is somewhat of a mid-range label. With most item under $500, and most leather items under $1000. The label is relatively new. They are mostly going for the effortless look.
> 
> Their boots are perhaps the most iconic. I have 2 pairs of harrows and one pair of Kinseys. The Newbury is also very popular.  I find the boots to be 7/10 on comfort level, and I like their shapes. Their items generally get quite discounted at end of each season. I find that stable colors in stable styles do not go on sale much.




Between rag & bone and frye's, which do you think is more of a higher-level brand?


----------



## crv

k5ml3k said:


> Between rag & bone and frye's, which do you think is more of a higher-level brand?




It actually depends on your personal style. IMO if you go for classic then Frye it is. But if you're more into contemporary /hip/edgy - I'd say Rag & Bone it is. 

Again this is just my opinion. Other's may think otherwise.. &#128521;


----------



## buyingpig

k5ml3k said:


> Between rag & bone and frye's, which do you think is more of a higher-level brand?



This is purely my feeling about the 2 brands.

Quality wise, I think Fryes used to be great. Then they started to make majority of items in Mexico. Their quality really declined since. I have 4 pairs of made in Mexico Fryes and I am not happy with the quality. They already look pretty bad with gentle wears and care after a few month. If you are willing to pay for the made in US ones, then they might still be OK. They are priced a lot higher. Those have thicker leather and better craftsmanship.

The rag and bones I have are holding up pretty well. The ones I have were made in Italy. A lot of their boots now are made in China. This doesn't matter as long as Rag and Bone uphold their standards. I've have bad glue job from made in Italy items and items lasting for years made in developing countries.  

I think which one you end up buying will come down to which style you prefer. 

I am really in love with 2 pairs of Aquatalias. They are truly comfortable. I once walked 7 miles in Aquatalia Fetch and my feet didn't even hurt. I put those through a lot, they still look almost new. I totally prefer those over my  Rag&Bones and Fryes.


----------



## buzzytoes

LuxeDeb said:


> And these 2. All 4 came with their shoe bags. The Saint Laurents came in older YSL boxes.
> 
> Saint Laurent studded booties. Zipper is on the outside. Zipper pull says Saint Laurent on it. Originally $1495
> View attachment 2898191
> View attachment 2898192
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898193
> View attachment 2898194
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent red booties. I alreay posted these, but here is the tag if it helps anyone. Originally $950.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898196
> View attachment 2898197



Those studded booties are AMAZING


----------



## k5ml3k

buyingpig said:


> This is purely my feeling about the 2 brands.
> 
> Quality wise, I think Fryes used to be great. Then they started to make majority of items in Mexico. Their quality really declined since. I have 4 pairs of made in Mexico Fryes and I am not happy with the quality. They already look pretty bad with gentle wears and care after a few month. If you are willing to pay for the made in US ones, then they might still be OK. They are priced a lot higher. Those have thicker leather and better craftsmanship.
> 
> The rag and bones I have are holding up pretty well. The ones I have were made in Italy. A lot of their boots now are made in China. This doesn't matter as long as Rag and Bone uphold their standards. I've have bad glue job from made in Italy items and items lasting for years made in developing countries.
> 
> I think which one you end up buying will come down to which style you prefer.
> 
> I am really in love with 2 pairs of Aquatalias. They are truly comfortable. I once walked 7 miles in Aquatalia Fetch and my feet didn't even hurt. I put those through a lot, they still look almost new. I totally prefer those over my  Rag&Bones and Fryes.




Thank you for the detailed response! I just purchased my first rag & bones shoes bc I wanted to see what the hype was about. I have multiple frye boots and they seem to have held up well. I'm actually curious now to see where they were made...they're a few years old so I'm not sure if they were made prior to the quality decline.


----------



## deathcookie

buyingpig said:


> I am not sure, but since a few months ago, I been noticing bunch of valentino/red valentino items coming in from HK. They generally have white tags. I noticed that NR tend to get items from other discounters. I've seen Rag & Bone items tagged Barney's co-op. They probabaly got those Valentino items from a discounter in Hong Kong. Most of those items seem over priced to me, and the quality also seem lacking. The messenger bags seem like a good deal though. Even without 25%.



This is probably going to continue to be the trend as more NRs open up shop.  They need to fill the racks with something, from low end to high end and everything in between.  Pretty soon everything is gonna be "made for the Rack" with rack transfers going to full line stores where they will re-ticket to a higher price for consumers not in the know. HA!


----------



## austin0607

My CTR finds --

Halogen leather vest -- $15, originally $260
Fendista pumps -- $150 worn & refinished, still sold at $800
YSL sandals -- $130 originally $845
Tom Ford sunnies -- $120 originally $400

Doing the happy dance


----------



## RackFanatic

austin0607 said:


> My CTR finds --
> 
> Halogen leather vest -- $15, originally $260
> Fendista pumps -- $150 worn & refinished, still sold at $800
> YSL sandals -- $130 originally $845
> Tom Ford sunnies -- $120 originally $400
> 
> Doing the happy dance
> 
> View attachment 2899326




Those Fendi pumps are everything &#128077; Congrats on a great haul.


----------



## buyingpig

austin0607 said:


> My CTR finds --
> 
> Halogen leather vest -- $15, originally $260
> Fendista pumps -- $150 worn & refinished, still sold at $800
> YSL sandals -- $130 originally $845
> Tom Ford sunnies -- $120 originally $400
> 
> Doing the happy dance
> 
> View attachment 2899326



Love the pumps, and what a steal on the vest. Congrats.


----------



## buyingpig

deathcookie said:


> This is probably going to continue to be the trend as more NRs open up shop.  They need to fill the racks with something, from low end to high end and everything in between.  Pretty soon everything is gonna be "made for the Rack" with rack transfers going to full line stores where they will re-ticket to a higher price for consumers not in the know. HA!



Yeah, I am pretty sure this is going to be the trend.


----------



## rainneday

k5ml3k said:


> Between rag & bone and frye's, which do you think is more of a higher-level brand?



Frye has been around longer, R&B also has ready to wear (stand alone stores and shows)--not sure about Frye.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

austin0607 said:


> My CTR finds --
> 
> Halogen leather vest -- $15, originally $260
> Fendista pumps -- $150 worn & refinished, still sold at $800
> YSL sandals -- $130 originally $845
> Tom Ford sunnies -- $120 originally $400
> 
> Doing the happy dance
> 
> View attachment 2899326


I'm totally jel of your Fendis. Been wanting a pair. Congrats on all your great finds.


----------



## AnnaFreud

For the tPF mom who was looking for Natives. NR Glendale has several pairs (only saw in blue) for $11.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

sparksfly said:


> Thanks, I'll take it there!
> 
> Debating how short I want it altered, like in the model pic or a bit shorter. It has one kick pleat in the back.




The tailor will show you what would look best and give you some feedback to make sure you are ok before moving forward.  I'm super short so i always go right above the knee, but my tailor is really good at telling me when it needs to go longer/shorter in order to keep the dimensions in the dress even.


----------



## Lawseenai

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I'm totally jel of your Fendis. Been wanting a pair. Congrats on all your great finds.




You stole the words from my mouth!


----------



## sneezz

AnnaFreud said:


> For the tPF mom who was looking for Natives. NR Glendale has several pairs (only saw in blue) for $11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899369



I saw a bunch in pink today at the Manhasset NY location. Sizes 8 and 9. They had bigger ones too but I didn't check the sizes.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love that vest! I got my Fendistas at the Rack back when refurbs were $80. They are so comfortable! Great finds 




austin0607 said:


> My CTR finds --
> 
> Halogen leather vest -- $15, originally $260
> Fendista pumps -- $150 worn & refinished, still sold at $800
> YSL sandals -- $130 originally $845
> Tom Ford sunnies -- $120 originally $400
> 
> Doing the happy dance
> 
> View attachment 2899326


----------



## SEWDimples

sparksfly said:


> Scored this Vince leather dress for $89. Retailed for $1300.
> 
> View attachment 2898385



Great Deal! Enjoy!



buyingpig said:


> So here are the shoes I bought during this CTR. I am going to keep the valentino and prada, still undecided on the jimmy choo vantage. I am surprised to find the valentino, since I had problem finding it in my size at full price store. Anyways, thank you for letting me share.



Love Valentino and Prada shoes. Congrats!



LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my shoes scores from CLR. I have never found this many great shoes there at once before. Wish they were worn & refurb because they probably would have been less. $225 each pair after CTR
> 
> Jimmy Choo Kara snakeskin booties. These are my big score. They were originally $2250
> View attachment 2898176
> View attachment 2898177
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898178
> View attachment 2898179
> 
> 
> Prada stacked wedges. Wanted these so bad when they were the hot shoe last Spring, but I am not sure about the shiny silver (if they get scratched....) Originally $990
> View attachment 2898180
> View attachment 2898181





LuxeDeb said:


> And these 2. All 4 came with their shoe bags. The Saint Laurents came in older YSL boxes.
> 
> Saint Laurent studded booties. Zipper is on the outside. Zipper pull says Saint Laurent on it. Originally $1495
> View attachment 2898191
> View attachment 2898192
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898193
> View attachment 2898194
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent red booties. I alreay posted these, but here is the tag if it helps anyone. Originally $950.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898196
> View attachment 2898197



Congrats! Great Haul!


----------



## heartfelt

I popped into a NR while visiting portland this weekend and grabbed a few things. Nothing spectacular, but I'm happy.

Rebecca Taylor mixed fabric sweater $52:






Vince cashmere sweater $50 & BCBG silk top $20





Also got this RM mini mac. It was blue tagged, but it was $48. Perfect timing too because I had gotten a little stain on my nano earlier in the afternoon and was out and about with only my wallet because I wanted to wait until I got back from vacation to clean it up.


----------



## littlecutie

Awesome find for a True Religion jeans.


----------



## avental

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Here is my haul...probably most excited for the marc Jacobs mouse flats they were only $55 and the striped Toms $25 I actually picked up a blue pair a few weeks back and was hoping find this color too!  What am I saying I'm excited for everything cuz they were all crazy good prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895387


 Amazing finds!  Do you have the upc for the mouse flats?


----------



## austin0607

I know!  I thought I got such a good deal on the Fendistas til I saw you post   $80???  Unreal!!!   I was actually very surprised with how comfortable they were given the height.  Only then did I know that I had to buy it.

Looove the vest!  Tagged for $50 but rang up $20.  Don't you love it when that happens 

Love your blog btw 



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Love that vest! I got my Fendistas at the Rack back when refurbs were $80. They are so comfortable! Great finds


----------



## skyqueen

sparksfly said:


> Scored this Vince leather dress for $89. Retailed for $1300.
> 
> View attachment 2898385


Unbelievable!


----------



## sparksfly

skyqueen said:


> Unbelievable!




Thanks!

I think there might be one more in stores if anyone wants it. It would be $115.


----------



## pinkny

buyingpig said:


> I am not sure, but since a few months ago, I been noticing bunch of valentino/red valentino items coming in from HK. They generally have white tags. I noticed that NR tend to get items from other discounters. I've seen Rag & Bone items tagged Barney's co-op. They probabaly got those Valentino items from a discounter in Hong Kong. Most of those items seem over priced to me, and the quality also seem lacking. The messenger bags seem like a good deal though. Even without 25%.




Valentino and rag and bone have made for outlet items?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

avental said:


> Amazing finds!  Do you have the upc for the mouse flats?




I posted it shortly afterwards scroll through and you should find it


----------



## Lawseenai

sparksfly said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I think there might be one more in stores if anyone wants it. It would be $115.




Do u know what size the one at the store is? Thx!


----------



## buyingpig

pinkny said:


> Valentino and rag and bone have made for outlet items?



I am not sure if they are made for outlet. If not, they are definitely left over from previous seasons. The Valentino's from Hong Kong are styles I cannot find online. I am not sure what that means.


----------



## AnnaFreud

buyingpig said:


> I am not sure if they are made for outlet. If not, they are definitely left over from previous seasons. The Valentino's from Hong Kong are styles I cannot find online. I am not sure what that means.




I can't find it either and its bothering me! Wondering if that style was made specifically for Hong Kong. Messenger bags are very popular among young Asian men. Just a guess.


----------



## natalia0128

I found Tod's sunglass about $52.00 retail is $450. What do you think?
Should I keep it?


----------



## tanacky09

AnnaFreud said:


> For the tPF mom who was looking for Natives. NR Glendale has several pairs (only saw in blue) for $11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899369


Thanks for looking out! I'll call both the glendale and manhasset locations today. Tried doing a search & send but nothing popped up around me (socal-inland empire)


----------



## buyingpig

AnnaFreud said:


> I can't find it either and its bothering me! Wondering if that style was made specifically for Hong Kong. Messenger bags are very popular among young Asian men. Just a guess.



I've tried to search for some HK Valentino shoes online before, they don't pop up in google search. I think Valentino makes bunch of things exclusively for Asia. I really cannot comment on the quality. I've never owned any of it.


----------



## pinkny

natalia0128 said:


> I found Tod's sunglass about $52.00 retail is $450. What do you think?
> 
> Should I keep it?




How do they fit your face?  They are cute!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

buyingpig said:


> I've tried to search for some HK Valentino shoes online before, they don't pop up in google search. I think Valentino makes bunch of things exclusively for Asia. I really cannot comment on the quality. I've never owned any of it.




It's my only Valentino bag so I can't compare but the leather on the messenger I received is very nice (soft, supple).


----------



## AnnaFreud

tanacky09 said:


> Thanks for looking out! I'll call both the glendale and manhasset locations today. Tried doing a search & send but nothing popped up around me (socal-inland empire)




I hope you are able to get them for your LO.


----------



## tastangan

AnnaFreud said:


> I can't find it either and its bothering me! Wondering if that style was made specifically for Hong Kong. Messenger bags are very popular among young Asian men. Just a guess.




I have been looking for images of similar bags too but haven't found anything yet.


----------



## VernisCerise

austin0607 said:


> My CTR finds --
> 
> Halogen leather vest -- $15, originally $260
> Fendista pumps -- $150 worn & refinished, still sold at $800
> YSL sandals -- $130 originally $845
> Tom Ford sunnies -- $120 originally $400
> 
> Doing the happy dance
> 
> View attachment 2899326




Great scores!! Could you share upc for a vest please? Thnx


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

II had been shopping at the Rack for almost a year before I learned about designer refurbs and I only got one bag (MMJ ) and one pair of shoes (those) for the old prices. 

I love when that happens - I just got my SIL a leather jacket for $20 that was marked $100. And that vest is so cute...

And thanks! Sometimes I feel like nobody out there reads it LOL so it's always nice to hear 



austin0607 said:


> I know!  I thought I got such a good deal on the Fendistas til I saw you post   $80???  Unreal!!!   I was actually very surprised with how comfortable they were given the height.  Only then did I know that I had to buy it.
> 
> Looove the vest!  Tagged for $50 but rang up $20.  Don't you love it when that happens
> 
> Love your blog btw


----------



## sparksfly

Lawseenai said:


> Do u know what size the one at the store is? Thx!




I think it's a 2. Mines a 2 and fits me like a glove and I'm normally a 4.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

I read your blog as well plus follow you on FB/IG so that might make me an official groupie lol. But love seeing all your finds and tips.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I read your blog as well plus follow you on FB/IG so that might make me an official groupie lol. But love seeing all your finds and tips.




+1!!  Your last post was really inspiring - I love crazy boss stories!


----------



## authenticplease

shoppinggalnyc said:


> And thanks! Sometimes I feel like nobody out there reads it LOL so it's always nice to hear





Colaluvstrvl said:


> I read your blog as well plus follow you on FB/IG so that might make me an official groupie lol. But love seeing all your finds and tips.





gottaluvmybags said:


> +1!!  Your last post was really inspiring - I love crazy boss stories!



+1 here too!    I shop very much like you so I appreciate your posts and the 'heads up' for certain sales I would normally never think to look for(I scored the TM Jungle Fever sandals for the summer!  They arrive tomorrow and wil be perfect with my Fendi Monster tote! thank you ). And I enjoy following your fun sale hunts while I'm at work that we don't have here....think Century21!

I also loved your FW outing! You looked so cool and lovely....your coat is fabulous on you!  And it looked like amazing fun just being part of the energy there


----------



## Lawseenai

sparksfly said:


> I think it's a 2. Mines a 2 and fits me like a glove and I'm normally a 4.




Thanks  girl!


----------



## Joannadyne

authenticplease said:


> +1 here too!    I shop very much like you so I appreciate your posts and the 'heads up' for certain sales I would normally never think to look for(I scored the TM Jungle Fever sandals for the summer!  They arrive tomorrow and wil be perfect with my Fendi Monster tote! thank you ). And I enjoy following your fun sale hunts while I'm at work that we don't have here....think Century21!
> 
> 
> 
> I also loved your FW outing! You looked so cool and lovely....your coat is fabulous on you!  And it looked like amazing fun just being part of the energy there




What blog is this?


----------



## louvigilante

authenticplease said:


> +1 here too!    I shop very much like you so I appreciate your posts and the 'heads up' for certain sales I would normally never think to look for(I scored the TM Jungle Fever sandals for the summer!  They arrive tomorrow and wil be perfect with my Fendi Monster tote! thank you ). And I enjoy following your fun sale hunts while I'm at work that we don't have here....think Century21!
> 
> 
> 
> I also loved your FW outing! You looked so cool and lovely....your coat is fabulous on you!  And it looked like amazing fun just being part of the energy there




I'm a big fan too! Loved your last story of crazy boss lady!  Can't wait to see what was in all those C21 bags. They don't have a store out where I live.


----------



## arina_kitty

AnnaFreud said:


> I can't find it either and its bothering me! Wondering if that style was made specifically for Hong Kong. Messenger bags are very popular among young Asian men. Just a guess.



Could there be a possibility that Nordstrom also acquires off season items from out of country, like Lane Crawford or Marks & Spencer, just because places like Hong Kong don't have such things like racks, and department stores need to outlet their off season items somewhere?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Joannadyne said:


> What blog is this?




Her blog is lehoarder.com, it's my secret addiction.  I even bought the Miley X MAC lipstick because it looked so awesome on Michelle &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## deathcookie

shoppinggalnyc said:


> II had been shopping at the Rack for almost a year before I learned about designer refurbs and I only got one bag (MMJ ) and one pair of shoes (those) for the old prices.
> 
> I love when that happens - I just got my SIL a leather jacket for $20 that was marked $100. And that vest is so cute...
> 
> And thanks! Sometimes I feel like nobody out there reads it LOL so it's always nice to hear


I follow you too shoppinggalnyc! Love your blog and your looks!


----------



## avental

Does anybody know how often and when Nordstromrack has clear the rack?


----------



## krissa

avental said:


> Does anybody know how often and when Nordstromrack has clear the rack?



Almost every month. Usually around holidays. Next one will be around Easter, then Memorial Day, 4th of July, Labor Day, etc.


----------



## austin0607

VernisCerise said:


> Great scores!! Could you share upc for a vest please? Thnx




Hope you find one too --


----------



## francot1

deathcookie said:


> I follow you too shoppinggalnyc! Love your blog and your looks!


 

Another fan of your blog, you are my shopping idol!

I live not too far from you and frequent some of the same stores, but never come across the amazing deals you get.


So excited to see whats is in those Century 21 bags from the 90% sale. I went to Morristown C21 and left empty handed.


----------



## sarasmom

francot1 said:


> Another fan of your blog, you are my shopping idol!
> 
> I live not too far from you and frequent some of the same stores, but never come across the amazing deals you get.
> 
> 
> So excited to see whats is in those Century 21 bags from the 90% sale. I went to Morristown C21 and left empty handed.




I follow you too! on instagram and your blog lehoarder.com. I live in your area as well and shop in the same locations (although i never make it into NYC to C21). Wish i could find the same deals as you!


----------



## ValentineNicole

I got a pair of Miu Miu shoes for a penny during clear the racks!!!!


----------



## tastangan

ValentineNicole said:


> I got a pair of Miu Miu shoes for a penny during clear the racks!!!!




Congrats! Picture?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Awwww you guys! Thanks for all your kind words - it means so much to me  It wouldn't let me multi-quote everyone so I'm sorry if I missed you.

I'm just starting to sort thru all my Century 21 stuff so it's going to take me a few days - right now my entire living room is covered with bags and piles of stuff LOL. I just posted a few pics of Insta tonight but I'm a little overwhelmed right now. My husband had to drive into the City yesterday just to pick up my purchases because I literally couldn't carry everything out of the store. Most 90% pieces were transferred into the City which is why you're not going to find much at your local stores.

I have so many crazy boss stories, especially for that particular boss. I believe there are crazy bosses everywhere but City ones take it to the next level. 

Just keep reading and I'll keep writing 




francot1 said:


> Another fan of your blog, you are my shopping idol!
> 
> I live not too far from you and frequent some of the same stores, but never come across the amazing deals you get.
> 
> 
> So excited to see whats is in those Century 21 bags from the 90% sale. I went to Morristown C21 and left empty handed.





sarasmom said:


> I follow you too! on instagram and your blog lehoarder.com. I live in your area as well and shop in the same locations (although i never make it into NYC to C21). Wish i could find the same deals as you!





Colaluvstrvl said:


> I read your blog as well plus follow you on FB/IG so that might make me an official groupie lol. But love seeing all your finds and tips.





gottaluvmybags said:


> +1!!  Your last post was really inspiring - I love crazy boss stories!





authenticplease said:


> +1 here too!    I shop very much like you so I appreciate your posts and the 'heads up' for certain sales I would normally never think to look for(I scored the TM Jungle Fever sandals for the summer!  They arrive tomorrow and wil be perfect with my Fendi Monster tote! thank you ). And I enjoy following your fun sale hunts while I'm at work that we don't have here....think Century21!
> 
> I also loved your FW outing! You looked so cool and lovely....your coat is fabulous on you!  And it looked like amazing fun just being part of the energy there





louvigilante said:


> I'm a big fan too! Loved your last story of crazy boss lady!  Can't wait to see what was in all those C21 bags. They don't have a store out where I live.


----------



## avental

krissa said:


> Almost every month. Usually around holidays. Next one will be around Easter, then Memorial Day, 4th of July, Labor Day, etc.



Perfect! Thank you &#128522; I'm in Canada so no Nordstrom Rack here &#128543; I have to order over the phone so I rely on people's posts to see what is out there


----------



## VernisCerise

austin0607 said:


> Hope you find one too --
> 
> View attachment 2901206




Thanks a lot!!


----------



## glasskey

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Awwww you guys! Thanks for all your kind words - it means so much to me  It wouldn't let me multi-quote everyone so I'm sorry if I missed you.
> 
> I'm just starting to sort thru all my Century 21 stuff so it's going to take me a few days - right now my entire living room is covered with bags and piles of stuff LOL. I just posted a few pics of Insta tonight but I'm a little overwhelmed right now. My husband had to drive into the City yesterday just to pick up my purchases because I literally couldn't carry everything out of the store. Most 90% pieces were transferred into the City which is why you're not going to find much at your local stores.
> 
> I have so many crazy boss stories, especially for that particular boss. I believe there are crazy bosses everywhere but City ones take it to the next level.
> 
> Just keep reading and I'll keep writing



I'm a fan too! Looking forward to your c21 finds. I was there yesterday, and forced myself to pare down my purchases to just one basket because I am simply out of closet space. I still ended up spending a ton of money, sigh. If something starts out at $800 its still $80 when its 90% off (looking at you, Giambattista Valli dress). I also wish they had better checkouts; I feel like it takes forever to get to a register, even on the less busy floors upstairs.

To keep this more on topic, for CTR I found Valentino lace bow pumps for $225. They were cream lace on nude satin, which I'm concerned is a bit bridal, but they are so pretty. 

Also grabbed a cashmere Burberry Brit cardigan, but then found it at c21 for a quarter of the price so I returned it.


----------



## hedgwin99

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Awwww you guys! Thanks for all your kind words - it means so much to me  It wouldn't let me multi-quote everyone so I'm sorry if I missed you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just starting to sort thru all my Century 21 stuff so it's going to take me a few days - right now my entire living room is covered with bags and piles of stuff LOL. I just posted a few pics of Insta tonight but I'm a little overwhelmed right now. My husband had to drive into the City yesterday just to pick up my purchases because I literally couldn't carry everything out of the store. Most 90% pieces were transferred into the City which is why you're not going to find much at your local stores.
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many crazy boss stories, especially for that particular boss. I believe there are crazy bosses everywhere but City ones take it to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep reading and I'll keep writing




Ha ha! I read that post about ur crazy boss lady! I hope u can share more of those stories alone with ur amazing shopping haul


----------



## My3boyscde

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Awwww you guys! Thanks for all your kind words - it means so much to me  It wouldn't let me multi-quote everyone so I'm sorry if I missed you.
> 
> I'm just starting to sort thru all my Century 21 stuff so it's going to take me a few days - right now my entire living room is covered with bags and piles of stuff LOL. I just posted a few pics of Insta tonight but I'm a little overwhelmed right now. My husband had to drive into the City yesterday just to pick up my purchases because I literally couldn't carry everything out of the store. Most 90% pieces were transferred into the City which is why you're not going to find much at your local stores.
> 
> I have so many crazy boss stories, especially for that particular boss. I believe there are crazy bosses everywhere but City ones take it to the next level.
> 
> Just keep reading and I'll keep writing



Please share pics of your haul from C21! I'm going for the 1st time today and hopefully will find some good stuff. Send me some of your bargain finds vibes!


----------



## bakeacookie

Have they started markdowns for after CTR?


----------



## mainguyen504

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Awwww you guys! Thanks for all your kind words - it means so much to me  It wouldn't let me multi-quote everyone so I'm sorry if I missed you.
> 
> I'm just starting to sort thru all my Century 21 stuff so it's going to take me a few days - right now my entire living room is covered with bags and piles of stuff LOL. I just posted a few pics of Insta tonight but I'm a little overwhelmed right now. My husband had to drive into the City yesterday just to pick up my purchases because I literally couldn't carry everything out of the store. Most 90% pieces were transferred into the City which is why you're not going to find much at your local stores.
> 
> I have so many crazy boss stories, especially for that particular boss. I believe there are crazy bosses everywhere but City ones take it to the next level.
> 
> Just keep reading and I'll keep writing



I can't wait to see your finds!! I've only been to Century 21 once when I was in NYC. It was super fun, I didn't buy much though.  If you don't mind me asking, which one in the city do you refer to? The one on Broadway or Cortlandt? I would LOVE to come back to New York soon.


----------



## stacestall

bakeacookie said:


> Have they started markdowns for after CTR?




I went by today and I didn't see any of the items I've been watching get marked down any lower. Unfortunately, none of the super friendly SAs were in there to ask &#128533; but it's usually within a week or two after CTR. I wish I had paid more attention last time. There's two alexander wang sweaters that I keep checking the price on every morning with the app lol


----------



## astromantic

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Sometimes I feel like nobody out there reads it LOL so it's always nice to hear




Just want to let you know I read your blog too! I'm a bargain hunter at heart as well but I'm in Canada and honestly we don't get such great deals. I live vicariously through you!


----------



## hedgwin99

I decided to venture into NR Rack today. These are my finds 

I'm not sure if I want to keep the wolford and kensei tights tho

Wolford $19.97
Kensei $4.97
Dior Sunglass $70
Givenchy necklaces $11.70 & $14.70
Free People beanie hat 4.20
BCBG Pom Pom scarf $5.70
No name scarf in a box $1.80

Grand total $139.70 and saved $542.96 &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Saw all these shoes in designer shoes at potomac mills...didn't buy any of this its all still up for grabs.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

These are in the 1st aisle of reg shoes


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Found some pennycorns today




Don't judge me LOL

I can't upload pics but it also was a necklace 

MBMJ phone case!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Not a penny but a great deal!
	

		
			
		

		
	







They have urbanears headphones for $15.


----------



## krissa

gottaluvmybags said:


> Found some pennycorns today
> 
> View attachment 2902468
> 
> 
> Don't judge me LOL
> 
> I can't upload pics but it also was a necklace
> 
> MBMJ phone case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902483
> 
> 
> 
> Not a penny but a great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902499
> View attachment 2902500
> 
> View attachment 2902501
> 
> 
> They have urbanears headphones for $15.



Haha I wanted the wine to to bottle for stocking stuffers. My store sold out crazy fast. Are the urbanears worth $15?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I think they're worth it... I use it for my girls on their leapfrog tablets, it's a lot cheaper than the kid ones.

I also found a kit with earphones, aux cable, power bank and earphones for $6!!!  I grabbed 6 of them to keep in cars and diaper bags.


----------



## tastangan

gottaluvmybags said:


> Found some pennycorns today
> 
> View attachment 2902468
> 
> 
> Don't judge me LOL
> 
> I can't upload pics but it also was a necklace
> 
> MBMJ phone case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902483
> 
> 
> 
> Not a penny but a great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902499
> View attachment 2902500
> 
> View attachment 2902501
> 
> 
> They have urbanears headphones for $15.




Love the cute accessories that you picked up. Can you post the UPC of the headphones?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

tastangan said:


> Love the cute accessories that you picked up. Can you post the UPC of the headphones?




I hope you can track them down, the had 3 more in Culver City.  The UPC is the first one on the top.  Happy hunting!


----------



## tastangan

gottaluvmybags said:


> I hope you can track them down, the had 3 more in Culver City.  The UPC is the first one on the top.  Happy hunting!
> 
> View attachment 2902692




Thanks! I put in the UPC on the app and it says this item is not available for Search and Send. I wonder why


----------



## KensingtonUK

tastangan said:


> Thanks! I put in the UPC on the app and it says this item is not available for Search and Send. I wonder why




The search and send only searches your local stores. Pretty stupid if you ask me since the whole point is search and SEND. try calling any store and they can search the whole country for you


----------



## devik

hedgwin99 said:


> I decided to venture into NR Rack today. These are my finds
> 
> I'm not sure if I want to keep the wolford and kensei tights tho
> 
> Wolford $19.97
> Kensei $4.97
> Dior Sunglass $70
> Givenchy necklaces $11.70 & $14.70
> Free People beanie hat 4.20
> BCBG Pom Pom scarf $5.70
> No name scarf in a box $1.80
> 
> Grand total $139.70 and saved $542.96 &#128522;&#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2902348
> View attachment 2902349
> View attachment 2902352
> View attachment 2902353
> View attachment 2902354
> View attachment 2902355
> View attachment 2902356



Great finds! I really like the necklaces especially! 

Do you know what you're going to wear with the tights? The butterfly ones are really cute.  



sunnysideup8283 said:


> These are in the 1st aisle of reg shoes
> 
> View attachment 2902434
> View attachment 2902435



Question for everyone: Do you always look through all the racks of the shoes even if you're only focusing on more high-end labels? Surprised to hear that the JCs were in the regular shoe section but I guess you never know where stuff will end up since customers can move things around. 

What are your in-store shopping strategies?


----------



## sparksfly

gottaluvmybags said:


> Found some pennycorns today
> 
> View attachment 2902468
> 
> 
> Don't judge me LOL
> 
> I can't upload pics but it also was a necklace
> 
> MBMJ phone case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902483
> 
> 
> 
> Not a penny but a great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902499
> View attachment 2902500
> 
> View attachment 2902501
> 
> 
> They have urbanears headphones for $15.



What is the Smashbox item?

Found 2 sweaters, 1 tank top and 4 pairs of the same tights for that magical price &#10024;

Can post pictures if anyone wants. 

Was hoping to find some of those free the press tights for the same price but couldn't be bothered looking through all them.


----------



## mranda

devik said:


> Great finds! I really like the necklaces especially!
> 
> Do you know what you're going to wear with the tights? The butterfly ones are really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Question for everyone: Do you always look through all the racks of the shoes even if you're only focusing on more high-end labels? Surprised to hear that the JCs were in the regular shoe section but I guess you never know where stuff will end up since customers can move things around.
> 
> What are your in-store shopping strategies?



The regular racks is where I find the high-end labels. They are randomly mixed in. The section that is considered "designer" is almost always Tory Burch and Coach shoes, which I find ironic.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

devik said:


> Great finds! I really like the necklaces especially!
> 
> Do you know what you're going to wear with the tights? The butterfly ones are really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Question for everyone: Do you always look through all the racks of the shoes even if you're only focusing on more high-end labels? Surprised to hear that the JCs were in the regular shoe section but I guess you never know where stuff will end up since customers can move things around.
> 
> What are your in-store shopping strategies?




Most definitely I always look in both designer and the "regular" shoe aisle. 

If I have time I go through every aisle (all the sizes). Especially now that they have search and send. Also because you never know what you might find in a section that isn't your size. 

Last week I found a marc by Marc Jacobs wallet in a shoe box in size 6 aisle. I'm a size 8/8.5.


----------



## lvlouis

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Saw all these shoes in designer shoes at potomac mills...didn't buy any of this its all still up for grabs.
> 
> View attachment 2902424
> View attachment 2902425
> View attachment 2902426
> View attachment 2902427
> View attachment 2902428
> View attachment 2902429




What brand is the sunglasses?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

lvlouis said:


> What brand is the sunglasses?




Valentino


----------



## tastangan

KensingtonUK said:


> The search and send only searches your local stores. Pretty stupid if you ask me since the whole point is search and SEND. try calling any store and they can search the whole country for you




I know that Search and Send only checks my local stores. But this time when I put in the UPC, it wouldn't even check my local store for me.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

mranda said:


> The regular racks is where I find the high-end labels. They are randomly mixed in. The section that is considered "designer" is almost always Tory Burch and Coach shoes, which I find ironic.



And Cole Haan. Mostly nothing else.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

mranda said:


> The regular racks is where I find the high-end labels. They are randomly mixed in. The section that is considered "designer" is almost always Tory Burch and Coach shoes, which I find ironic.




Haha &#128077;


----------



## sarasmom

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Awwww you guys! Thanks for all your kind words - it means so much to me  It wouldn't let me multi-quote everyone so I'm sorry if I missed you.
> 
> I'm just starting to sort thru all my Century 21 stuff so it's going to take me a few days - right now my entire living room is covered with bags and piles of stuff LOL. I just posted a few pics of Insta tonight but I'm a little overwhelmed right now. My husband had to drive into the City yesterday just to pick up my purchases because I literally couldn't carry everything out of the store. Most 90% pieces were transferred into the City which is why you're not going to find much at your local stores.
> 
> I have so many crazy boss stories, especially for that particular boss. I believe there are crazy bosses everywhere but City ones take it to the next level.
> 
> Just keep reading and I'll keep writing




How i would love to see that pile in your living room lol. Your husband must be awesome. I usually have to hide my shopping bags lol.


----------



## gail13

mranda said:


> The regular racks is where I find the high-end labels. They are randomly mixed in. The section that is considered "designer" is almost always Tory Burch and Coach shoes, which I find ironic.



Yes, and I am so sick of it!  I have heard the Rack sells more TB shoes than any other which surprises me.  Aren't people sick of her yet?  The quality, comfort and look are not there for the price.  Coach has quality but lately kind of meh designs....


----------



## mranda

BeautyAddict58 said:


> And Cole Haan. Mostly nothing else.



Hahahaha I forgot about that one. You're absolutely right!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

sparksfly said:


> What is the Smashbox item?
> 
> Found 2 sweaters, 1 tank top and 4 pairs of the same tights for that magical price &#10024;
> 
> Can post pictures if anyone wants.
> 
> Was hoping to find some of those free the press tights for the same price but couldn't be bothered looking through all them.




Please do post!  The smashbox is a brow builder.... I love their brow shadow/gels!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

sarasmom said:


> how i would love to see that pile in your living room lol. Your husband must be awesome. I usually have to hide my shopping bags lol.




+1


----------



## gottaluvmybags

These are at NR mission Valley $995 - Chloe


----------



## sparksfly

gottaluvmybags said:


> Please do post!  The smashbox is a brow builder.... I love their brow shadow/gels!




I'm gonna have to keep my eye out for it! Apparently people have been getting the dolce and gabanna light blue sets for $13 each.

All this is the brand abound. Found some items that people got rang up sticker price for me. 
Peach sweater:



Grey cardi:



Black lace tank:




Also wasn't that magical price but I also got this leather dress(can't remember if I already posted it):


----------



## katran26

gottaluvmybags said:


> These are at NR mission Valley $995 - Chloe
> 
> View attachment 2903340
> View attachment 2903341
> View attachment 2903342



Very pretty - I have to check my NR. I wonder how long it'll take before they get marked down...


----------



## koko100

These were posted awhile back and I don't have access to the search and send app. Was wondering if anyone can help me locate them in size 39?!! Would truly be grateful!!! TIA!!!&#128536;


----------



## francot1

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Most definitely I always look in both designer and the "regular" shoe aisle.
> 
> If I have time I go through every aisle (all the sizes). Especially now that they have search and send. Also because you never know what you might find in a section that isn't your size.
> 
> Last week I found a marc by Marc Jacobs wallet in a shoe box in size 6 aisle. I'm a size 8/8.5.





I found Ugg earmuffs, leather gloves, and a belt in with the shoes. I always check all the different shoe sizes as I think this is where people try to hide their stuff to purchase later.


----------



## Seng

Stopped by NR while traveling to a conference and found some great deals today! Got a pair of grey replacement uggs for $80. Plus these two treasures 







Valentino pumps for $250

3.1 phillip lim croc Ryder satchel for $350


----------



## authenticplease

Seng said:


> Stopped by NR while traveling to a conference and found some great deals today! Got a pair of grey replacement uggs for $80. Plus these two treasures
> 
> View attachment 2903639
> View attachment 2903640
> View attachment 2903641
> View attachment 2903642
> 
> 
> Valentino pumps for $250
> 
> 3.1 phillip lim croc Ryder satchel for $350



Those are both lovely classic finds


----------



## ylime

koko100 said:


> These were posted awhile back and I don't have access to the search and send app. Was wondering if anyone can help me locate them in size 39?!! Would truly be grateful!!! TIA!!!&#128536;



I searched and it says it's sold out in 39 and 39.5.


----------



## krissa

gottaluvmybags said:


> These are at NR mission Valley $995 - Chloe
> 
> View attachment 2903340
> View attachment 2903341
> View attachment 2903342



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; that yellow one


----------



## koko100

ylime said:


> I searched and it says it's sold out in 39 and 39.5.




Awww! thanks for your help @ylime !!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

koko100 said:


> These were posted awhile back and I don't have access to the search and send app. Was wondering if anyone can help me locate them in size 39?!! Would truly be grateful!!! TIA!!!&#128536;
> 
> View attachment 2903429
> View attachment 2903430




You should call a store and have them check companywide. The app is limited to only searching in your area.


----------



## sacko

Seng said:


> Stopped by NR while traveling to a conference and found some great deals today! Got a pair of grey replacement uggs for $80. Plus these two treasures
> 
> View attachment 2903639
> View attachment 2903640
> View attachment 2903641
> View attachment 2903642
> 
> 
> Valentino pumps for $250
> 
> 3.1 phillip lim croc Ryder satchel for $350



do you by any chance have the UOC for the ryder satchel?


----------



## devik

mranda said:


> The regular racks is where I find the high-end labels. They are randomly mixed in. The section that is considered "designer" is almost always Tory Burch and Coach shoes, which I find ironic.





sunnysideup8283 said:


> Most definitely I always look in both designer and the "regular" shoe aisle.
> 
> If I have time I go through every aisle (all the sizes). *Especially now that they have search and send. *Also because you never know what you might find in a section that isn't your size.
> 
> Last week I found a marc by Marc Jacobs wallet in a shoe box in size 6 aisle. I'm a size 8/8.5.



Wait - so you're saying you look through all sizes and if you see something you like that's not in your size, you search the app for it? And the app will tell you if other sizes are available in that store? Aha - now I get it. That makes so much sense. 



francot1 said:


> I found Ugg earmuffs, leather gloves, and a  belt in with the shoes. I always check all the different shoe sizes as I  think this is where people try to hide their stuff to purchase  later.



Very good point francot1 - I had not thought of that before!! 



BeautyAddict58 said:


> And Cole Haan. Mostly nothing else.





gail13 said:


> Yes, and I am so sick of it!  I have heard the Rack sells more TB shoes than any other which surprises me.  Aren't people sick of her yet?  The quality, comfort and look are not there for the price.  Coach has quality but lately kind of meh designs....



Not only so much TB but so much of *the same* TB. I was in a NR 6 weeks ago and when I went back last week, it was mostly all the same shoes I'd seen before. The other names I see in the "designer" aisle are Betsey Johnson and the occasional DvF - however I heard that DvF at the Rack are usually manufactured for that channel and are not coming from the stores.




Seng said:


> Stopped by NR while traveling to a conference and found some great deals today! Got a pair of grey replacement uggs for $80. Plus these two treasures
> 
> View attachment 2903639
> View attachment 2903640
> View attachment 2903641
> View attachment 2903642
> 
> 
> *Valentino pumps for $250*
> 
> 3.1 phillip lim croc Ryder satchel for $350



Now THIS  is what I'm talking about! Those Valentinos are awesome!! I think my timing must always be off when I'm at my local NR.  Nice score, Seng!!


----------



## MP1212

Seng said:


> Stopped by NR while traveling to a conference and found some great deals today! Got a pair of grey replacement uggs for $80. Plus these two treasures
> 
> View attachment 2903639
> View attachment 2903640
> View attachment 2903641
> View attachment 2903642
> 
> 
> Valentino pumps for $250
> 
> 3.1 phillip lim croc Ryder satchel for $350


Those valentino pumps are to die for!! Congrats!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love these! Congrats 



Seng said:


> Stopped by NR while traveling to a conference and found some great deals today! Got a pair of grey replacement uggs for $80. Plus these two treasures
> 
> View attachment 2903639
> View attachment 2903640
> View attachment 2903641
> View attachment 2903642
> 
> 
> Valentino pumps for $250
> 
> 3.1 phillip lim croc Ryder satchel for $350


----------



## lovemelon

Seng said:


> Stopped by NR while traveling to a conference and found some great deals today! Got a pair of grey replacement uggs for $80. Plus these two treasures
> 
> View attachment 2903639
> View attachment 2903640
> View attachment 2903641
> View attachment 2903642
> 
> 
> Valentino pumps for $250
> 
> 3.1 phillip lim croc Ryder satchel for $350




Do you have the code for the pumps? Probably refurb or HL but I still wanted to try ><


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I probably should have edited better but it's so easy to get caught up in the excitement. Most of my pieces were around $20 but the super designer pieces were mostly under $80 which is still great as long as it's special. Make sure to sign up for their rewards program. I'm now at their mid-level so I get to go to the special checkouts at the end so I don't have to wait as long. 


glasskey said:


> I'm a fan too! Looking forward to your c21 finds. I was there yesterday, and forced myself to pare down my purchases to just one basket because I am simply out of closet space. I still ended up spending a ton of money, sigh. If something starts out at $800 its still $80 when its 90% off (looking at you, Giambattista Valli dress). I also wish they had better checkouts; I feel like it takes forever to get to a register, even on the less busy floors upstairs.
> 
> To keep this more on topic, for CTR I found Valentino lace bow pumps for $225. They were cream lace on nude satin, which I'm concerned is a bit bridal, but they are so pretty.
> 
> Also grabbed a cashmere Burberry Brit cardigan, but then found it at c21 for a quarter of the price so I returned it.



Thanks 


hedgwin99 said:


> Ha ha! I read that post about ur crazy boss lady! I hope u can share more of those stories alone with ur amazing shopping haul



Hope it went well for you - I'm almost done sorting everything so pics are coming!


My3boyscde said:


> Please share pics of your haul from C21! I'm going for the 1st time today and hopefully will find some good stuff. Send me some of your bargain finds vibes!



My 75% off finds were uptown but 90% is always downtown.


mainguyen504 said:


> I can't wait to see your finds!! I've only been to Century 21 once when I was in NYC. It was super fun, I didn't buy much though.  If you don't mind me asking, which one in the city do you refer to? The one on Broadway or Cortlandt? I would LOVE to come back to New York soon.



Thanks 


astromantic said:


> Just want to let you know I read your blog too! I'm a bargain hunter at heart as well but I'm in Canada and honestly we don't get such great deals. I live vicariously through you!



He was cool at first but the sheer volume has put him in a panic. I assured him I was keeping only one bagful and the rest are for friends 


sarasmom said:


> How i would love to see that pile in your living room lol. Your husband must be awesome. I usually have to hide my shopping bags lol.


----------



## Seng

Thanks everyone!!


sacko said:


> do you by any chance have the UOC for the ryder satchel?




Hope you find it!
View attachment 2904015


----------



## Seng

sacko said:


> do you by any chance have the UOC for the ryder satchel?




Hm didn't work the first time. Here's attempt number two


----------



## Seng

lovemelon said:


> Do you have the code for the pumps? Probably refurb or HL but I still wanted to try ><




Doesn't say refurb, hope you get lucky! Just that dreaded blue tag...


----------



## mranda

Looks like they did some shoe markdowns today. Those rag & bone Moto boots from the anniversary sale are down to $49.90! I'd search & send for them, but I already have them in black and I don't need 2 pairs of moto boots. Sigh.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

devik said:


> Wait - so you're saying you look through all sizes and if you see something you like that's not in your size, you search the app for it? And the app will tell you if other sizes are available in that store? Aha - now I get it. That makes so much sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Very good point francot1 - I had not thought of that before!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only so much TB but so much of *the same* TB. I was in a NR 6 weeks ago and when I went back last week, it was mostly all the same shoes I'd seen before. The other names I see in the "designer" aisle are Betsey Johnson and the occasional DvF - however I heard that DvF at the Rack are usually manufactured for that channel and are not coming from the stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THIS  is what I'm talking about! Those Valentinos are awesome!! I think my timing must always be off when I'm at my local NR.  Nice score, Seng!!



I do use the app.  But more often I just have an associate check. The app only looks locally id rather check all the stores and then just have it shipped. 

Just remember you can't do searches on things tagged assorted and things tagged worn and refinished.


----------



## Lawseenai

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Love these! Congrats




Look forward to seeing your finds! And thanks again for the bra!


----------



## stacestall

I've been seeing some posts on instagram and twitter saying that there have been new shoe markdowns today.


----------



## louvigilante

mranda said:


> Looks like they did some shoe markdowns today. Those rag & bone Moto boots from the anniversary sale are down to $49.90! I'd search & send for them, but I already have them in black and I don't need 2 pairs of moto boots. Sigh.




Sweet! I've actually been stalking the app to watch them drop. Thanks for the heads up. Calling now to snag a pair.


----------



## sacko

Seng said:


> Hm didn't work the first time. Here's attempt number two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904017



thankyou!


----------



## Cthai

mranda said:


> Looks like they did some shoe markdowns today. Those rag & bone Moto boots from the anniversary sale are down to $49.90! I'd search & send for them, but I already have them in black and I don't need 2 pairs of moto boots. Sigh.



Thanks for the information! Saw these during the CTR but they were a 5 going to call tomorrow and see if they can fine a 6


----------



## IStuckACello

Saw rag and bone Margot boot in stone, size 36 clearance section  westgate San Jose rack. $199.97. App won't let me load pics :/ im usually a 37/37.5 in rag and bone and it wasn't uncomfortable actually to put on, but too small (in case anyone is wondering about sizing)


----------



## pecknnibble

IStuckACello said:


> Saw rag and bone Margot boot in stone, size 36 clearance section  westgate San Jose rack. $199.97. App won't let me load pics :/ im usually a 37/37.5 in rag and bone and it wasn't uncomfortable actually to put on, but too small (in case anyone is wondering about sizing)




Do you have the UPC by any chance? Thanks in advance!


----------



## RTA

mranda said:


> Looks like they did some shoe markdowns today. Those rag & bone Moto boots from the anniversary sale are down to $49.90! I'd search & send for them, but I already have them in black and I don't need 2 pairs of moto boots. Sigh.



I found a pair today!  They weren't marked down but rang up at the register for $49.90. Score!

Last week, I also found great pair of Kate Spade Marnie boots for $80.


----------



## IStuckACello

pecknnibble said:


> Do you have the UPC by any chance? Thanks in advance!




I don't


----------



## austin0607

Spotted! Chanel Platform Sandals at the Rack

.


----------



## hedgwin99

austin0607 said:


> Spotted! Chanel Platform Sandals at the Rack
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906159
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906158




Amazing savings! Too bad not my size


----------



## stuff4cc

which NR was this? The shoes look awesome!


----------



## krissa

Brown harrows sz 38 $178 at city center WP store. Red tagged clearance.


----------



## rainneday

RTA said:


> I found a pair today!  They weren't marked down but rang up at the register for $49.90. Score!



Can anyone please tell me if NR will adjust to the lower price within a 2 week time frame? I bought these same boots for what was still a great price during CtR, but would like it even more if I could get an adjustment to this new price  TIA!


----------



## stephsworld

rainneday said:


> Can anyone please tell me if NR will adjust to the lower price within a 2 week time frame? I bought these same boots for what was still a great price during CtR, but would like it even more if I could get an adjustment to this new price  TIA!



try going back with a friend to return the shoes and say your friend wants to buy them.


----------



## sneezz

rainneday said:


> Can anyone please tell me if NR will adjust to the lower price within a 2 week time frame? I bought these same boots for what was still a great price during CtR, but would like it even more if I could get an adjustment to this new price  TIA!



They should. I don't see why not.


----------



## tastangan

sneezz said:


> They should. I don't see why not.




Isn't the NR price adjustment period one week?


----------



## sneezz

tastangan said:


> Isn't the NR price adjustment period one week?



&#128547;you are right! I must be thinking B&M nordies. Sorry!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Burberry black leather wedge booties (so comfy) for $187.50! Major win!


----------



## marksuzy

My daughter picked these out today, imagine my "surprise" to have them ring up at $.01! I guess the 80's are back and girls are wearing them again.


----------



## devik

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 2906423
> 
> 
> Burberry black leather wedge booties (so comfy) for $187.50! Major win!



Any chance we can get a shot of the actual boots?


----------



## tastangan

marksuzy said:


> View attachment 2906450
> View attachment 2906451
> 
> 
> My daughter picked these out today, imagine my "surprise" to have them ring up at $.01! I guess the 80's are back and girls are wearing them again.




Awesome!


----------



## bexiu16

austin0607 said:


> Spotted! Chanel Platform Sandals at the Rack
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906159
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906158


OMG, CHANEL in my size.  Can I please get this rack location? I would love to bring this baby home. I can't seem to read the UPC. THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## mranda

I am super irritated right now. I finally hunted down the rag & bone pilot bag that was previously posted. Only one store has it and it is missing the cross body strap, so it is altered/refinished. I said I still wanted it sent. The girl said the manager said they wouldn't send it to me because it is altered/refinished. Seriously? Don't people get refurbs sent all the time?? How ridiculous! I called corporate and they gave me the number for the guy above that store manager, but he isn't in and has no VM. They DO send refurb items usually, right?? Or am I completely wrong?


----------



## avental

heartfelt said:


> I popped into a NR while visiting portland this weekend and grabbed a few things. Nothing spectacular, but I'm happy.
> 
> Rebecca Taylor mixed fabric sweater $52:
> farm8.staticflickr.com/7380/16378428428_16c3969e14.jpg
> 
> Vince cashmere sweater $50 & BCBG silk top $20
> farm8.staticflickr.com/7439/16564987712_d656364b09.jpg
> 
> Also got this RM mini mac. It was blue tagged, but it was $48. Perfect timing too because I had gotten a little stain on my nano earlier in the afternoon and was out and about with only my wallet because I wanted to wait until I got back from vacation to clean it up.
> farm8.staticflickr.com/7434/16378426968_d6e6883082.jpg



Do you have the upc for the mini mac?


----------



## avental

authenticplease said:


> These are available at NR Perimeter in ATL..   AMcQ green skull flats
> 
> View attachment 2879369
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879370


OMG I wish these were my size


----------



## AnnaFreud

mranda said:


> I am super irritated right now. I finally hunted down the rag & bone pilot bag that was previously posted. Only one store has it and it is missing the cross body strap, so it is altered/refinished. I said I still wanted it sent. The girl said the manager said they wouldn't send it to me because it is altered/refinished. Seriously? Don't people get refurbs sent all the time?? How ridiculous! I called corporate and they gave me the number for the guy above that store manager, but he isn't in and has no VM. They DO send refurb items usually, right?? Or am I completely wrong?




Yep, I've had 2 refurb bags sent to me via charge sends. Good luck! I hope you're able to get ahold of that manager.


----------



## austin0607

Got several inquiries re Chanel platform sandals.  I believe that a person on TPF already got it 



bexiu16 said:


> OMG, CHANEL in my size.  Can I please get this rack location? I would love to bring this baby home. I can't seem to read the UPC. THANKS SO MUCH





stuff4cc said:


> which NR was this? The shoes look awesome!


----------



## mranda

AnnaFreud said:


> Yep, I've had 2 refurb bags sent to me via charge sends. Good luck! I hope you're able to get ahold of that manager.



Thank you. I called the store again after reading your post and spoke directly to the store manager. She was very nice and they are sending me the bag. On a side note, I found this interesting.... When I called with the upc to search for the bag, this store was supposed to have one. The bag they are sending is a refurb, so the sku is different on the receipt they emailed me. So how did the system know they had this bag?


----------



## heartfelt

avental said:


> Do you have the upc for the mini mac?



Sorry, it was a refurb.


----------



## ememtiny

Exciting day at the rack! The Austin rack doesn't see these often...


----------



## buyingpig

ememtiny said:


> View attachment 2907502
> View attachment 2907503
> View attachment 2907504
> 
> 
> Exciting day at the rack! The Austin rack doesn't see these often...



Did you end up purchasing these?


----------



## hedgwin99

ememtiny said:


> View attachment 2907502
> View attachment 2907503
> View attachment 2907504
> 
> 
> Exciting day at the rack! The Austin rack doesn't see these often...




Is that a refurb CL &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## marksuzy

Spotted at the Market Street NR. Size 9 mixed in with the last row of 10's


----------



## marksuzy

These sparkly tights rang up at $.01 despite being marked by hand at $3.97


----------



## pjrufus

So excited. Found a smoke grey Proenza Schouler PS1 medium at the Rack today. Blue tag, altered or refinished, $1695 down to $549.97. It was hiding in the clearance shelves, under some Hobo's and Co-labs. Nicest bag I've ever owned.

Had to tell someone! Kinda though you all would understand.


----------



## lvlouis

ememtiny said:


> View attachment 2907502
> View attachment 2907503
> View attachment 2907504
> 
> 
> Exciting day at the rack! The Austin rack doesn't see these often...




Wow!! Did you buy them? Looks great


----------



## krissa

pjrufus said:


> So excited. Found a smoke grey Proenza Schouler PS1 medium at the Rack today. Blue tag, altered or refinished, $1695 down to $549.97. It was hiding in the clearance shelves, under some Hobo's and Co-labs. Nicest bag I've ever owned.
> 
> Had to tell someone! Kinda though you all would understand.



Yay!!


----------



## k5ml3k

pjrufus said:


> So excited. Found a smoke grey Proenza Schouler PS1 medium at the Rack today. Blue tag, altered or refinished, $1695 down to $549.97. It was hiding in the clearance shelves, under some Hobo's and Co-labs. Nicest bag I've ever owned.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to tell someone! Kinda though you all would understand.




Congrats! That's awesome


----------



## gottaluvmybags

pjrufus said:


> So excited. Found a smoke grey Proenza Schouler PS1 medium at the Rack today. Blue tag, altered or refinished, $1695 down to $549.97. It was hiding in the clearance shelves, under some Hobo's and Co-labs. Nicest bag I've ever owned.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to tell someone! Kinda though you all would understand.




&#127881; congrats!


----------



## Seng

pjrufus said:


> So excited. Found a smoke grey Proenza Schouler PS1 medium at the Rack today. Blue tag, altered or refinished, $1695 down to $549.97. It was hiding in the clearance shelves, under some Hobo's and Co-labs. Nicest bag I've ever owned.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to tell someone! Kinda though you all would understand.




Congrats! Great find!!


----------



## ememtiny

lvlouis said:


> Wow!! Did you buy them? Looks great




No didn't buy them! Very tempting and so cute!


----------



## rainneday

stephsworld said:


> try going back with a friend to return the shoes and say your friend wants to buy them.





sneezz said:


> They should. I don't see why not.





tastangan said:


> Isn't the NR price adjustment period one week?





sneezz said:


> &#128547;you are right! I must be thinking B&M nordies. Sorry!



Thanks all!  Oops, I didn't realize that NR had a different time frame for returns/exchange than Nordstrom. Thanks again!


----------



## AnnaFreud

pjrufus said:


> So excited. Found a smoke grey Proenza Schouler PS1 medium at the Rack today. Blue tag, altered or refinished, $1695 down to $549.97. It was hiding in the clearance shelves, under some Hobo's and Co-labs. Nicest bag I've ever owned.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to tell someone! Kinda though you all would understand.




Congrats! Which NR was this at? I dream about finding a refurb PS1 bag!


----------



## pjrufus

AnnaFreud said:


> Congrats! Which NR was this at? I dream about finding a refurb PS1 bag!



Cherry Hill, NJ NR.

Thanks for the comments everyone. Rebecca Minkoff at 60% off is a splurge for my budget, so the PS1 is a super big deal for me.


----------



## My3boyscde

pjrufus said:


> Cherry Hill, NJ NR.
> 
> Thanks for the comments everyone. Rebecca Minkoff at 60% off is a splurge for my budget, so the PS1 is a super big deal for me.



That's awesome! I never see any high ends bags at this location


----------



## pjrufus

My3boyscde said:


> That's awesome! I never see any high ends bags at this location



I saw a Marc Jacobs (not MbyMJ) there in Dec., reduced quite a lot, but it wasn't a very usable style, and kind of beat up. This store usually has the M. Kors and Kate Spade bags locked up.

Have you been to the center city Phila. rack? I've been wondering if that store gets a lot of good stuff.


----------



## My3boyscde

pjrufus said:


> I saw a Marc Jacobs (not MbyMJ) there in Dec., reduced quite a lot, but it wasn't a very usable style, and kind of beat up. This store usually has the M. Kors and Kate Spade bags locked up.
> 
> Have you been to the center city Phila. rack? I've been wondering if that store gets a lot of good stuff.



That's true, I have seen MJ, but I'm dying to see a PS1 or Chloe there.

I haven't been to the center city one (I live in northern suburbs). I actually have found a lot of Burberry at Willow Grove and one time  McQueen clutch there as well


----------



## sparksfly

Was hoping to score the $12 dolce and gabanna light blue sets everyone found.

My store had two last night on the app and now they have none. Was hoping to go after work to get one.


----------



## ilove2shop247

saw a ton of tory burch Reva flats!


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> Was hoping to score the $12 dolce and gabanna light blue sets everyone found.
> 
> My store had two last night on the app and now they have none. Was hoping to go after work to get one.



Next time call and put it on hold. Once things hit Instagram it sells out fast.


----------



## tastangan

krissa said:


> Next time call and put it on hold. Once things hit Instagram it sells out fast.




NR usually only holds until end of the day. But I suppose you can always purchase over the phone.

What is this item anyway?


----------



## krissa

tastangan said:


> NR usually only holds until end of the day. But I suppose you can always purchase over the phone.
> 
> What is this item anyway?



Dolce & Gabanna perfume set for $12.


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> Next time call and put it on hold. Once things hit Instagram it sells out fast.




Yeah true. Didn't have time  because I found it after they were closed and I was in before the store opened.


----------



## Czonkii

i saw a Valentino bag studded color black yesterday at NR glendale then i came back this early, it's Gone! huhuhu :cry:  it's only $345


----------



## AnnaFreud

Czonkii said:


> i saw a Valentino bag studded color black yesterday at NR glendale then i came back this early, it's Gone! huhuhu :cry:  it's only $345




Was it the messenger bag? That's my NR during the work week and I would've gone but I went to lunch with my boss instead.


----------



## gquinn

These are available at Southcenter location (pics from Internet):

Chanel navy terry cloth slides in size 34, around $200



Alexander Wang Dumbo backpack, clearance, not refurb, priced at around $400



Call the store directly if interested. Good luck!


----------



## skyqueen

pjrufus said:


> So excited. Found a smoke grey Proenza Schouler PS1 medium at the Rack today. Blue tag, altered or refinished, $1695 down to $549.97. It was hiding in the clearance shelves, under some Hobo's and Co-labs. Nicest bag I've ever owned.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to tell someone! Kinda though you all would understand.




Wow...the the smoke gray!


----------



## Czonkii

AnnaFreud said:


> Was it the messenger bag? That's my NR during the work week and I would've gone but I went to lunch with my boss instead.



this bag..
http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/p...7aHIyIelY3WrhJxMJHydgKCbfqpOsNGGFeRoCMjPw_wcB


----------



## bakeacookie

Blue tagged manolo black pointed pumps in 8.5 chillin in 6.5 clearance lakewood rack.


----------



## sparksfly




----------



## Cthai

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 2908818
> 
> View attachment 2908819
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908820



Ahh!! Love the shoes! Hoping I can come across on soon


----------



## sparksfly

Cthai said:


> Ahh!! Love the shoes! Hoping I can come across on soon




I know they're so perfect. Sadly not my size, but my best friends gonna stalk them until they go down in price. 

Says they've been in stores since before Valentine's Day which surprises me because they're worn and refinished.


----------



## buyingpig

sparksfly said:


> I know they're so perfect. Sadly not my size, but my best friends gonna stalk them until they go down in price.
> 
> Says they've been in stores since before Valentine's Day which surprises me because they're worn and refinished.



Are those the ones you posted before that have a messed up bow?


----------



## sparksfly

buyingpig said:


> Are those the ones you posted before that have a messed up bow?




Nope never posted a pair before. Remember seeing that post though. 

This bow looks perfect. If my best friend doesn't take them, might try and see if I can squeeze into them.


----------



## buyingpig

sparksfly said:


> Nope never posted a pair before. Remember seeing that post though.
> 
> This bow looks perfect. If my best friend doesn't take them, might try and see if I can squeeze into them.



Ah ic, do you know what size are they? Seems like it would be a great deal during CTR.


----------



## sparksfly

buyingpig said:


> Ah ic, do you know what size are they? Seems like it would be a great deal during CTR.




I think they're a 5.

When's the next CTR?


----------



## buyingpig

sparksfly said:


> I think they're a 5.
> 
> When's the next CTR?



Probably easter weekend. So yeah, long way away.


----------



## sparksfly

buyingpig said:


> Probably easter weekend. So yeah, long way away.




Oh yeah totally. I think they'll be bought before they get marked down. 

Although my friend seems to think not because it's such a small size.


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> Nope never posted a pair before. Remember seeing that post though.
> 
> This bow looks perfect. If my best friend doesn't take them, might try and see if I can squeeze into them.



Is it an assorted sku? If not what's the UPC if you don't mind me sharing.


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> Is it an assorted sku? If not what's the UPC if you don't mind me sharing.




Yeah it is. I didn't take a photo of it because my friend said she was gonna buy them.


----------



## buyingpig

sparksfly said:


> Yeah it is. I didn't take a photo of it because my friend said she was gonna buy them.



These do run about half size big. So hope it fits you  Would have been a really good deal during CTR on V-day though.


----------



## sparksfly

buyingpig said:


> These do run about half size big. So hope it fits you  Would have been a really good deal during CTR on V-day though.




Thanks! They totally will then.


----------



## buyingpig

krissa said:


> Is it an assorted sku? If not what's the UPC if you don't mind me sharing.



I hope this helps. I bought a pair of same shoes during last CTR but in a dark navy blue color. It wasn't WR and rang up as valentino pump.

Here's the sku if you don't mind it being a different color.


----------



## krissa

buyingpig said:


> I hope this helps. I bought a pair of same shoes during last CTR but in a dark navy blue color. It wasn't WR and rang up as valentino pump.
> 
> Here's the sku if you don't mind it being a different color.



awesome!! thanks so much


----------



## Cthai

They run a little big, I'm between size 5.5/6 and i can fit into a 5 with Valentino


----------



## rvonkahle

How is everyone getting this app to scan? I have found tons of penny's at my store and would love to shares those and find more!


----------



## mrsmadz902

Found these at Brentwood missouri


----------



## ememtiny

Found a few of these for $68
Really cute!


----------



## mrsmadz902

Brentwood also had these Missoni glasses for $38



Tons of winter wear on sale too!


----------



## LuxeDeb

ememtiny said:


> View attachment 2909916
> 
> Found a few of these for $68
> Really cute!




Love those! Can you share the tag? I hope it's not assorted, bet it is. I have been waiting for them to get marked down! I hope one of my stores still has them

On another note....I just figured out how to quote on my iPad! Kinda excited. Lol


----------



## sunnysideup8283

ememtiny said:


> View attachment 2909916
> 
> Found a few of these for $68
> Really cute!




Cute! I've seen them around but they're too small for me.


----------



## AnnaFreud

mrsmadz902 said:


> Brentwood also had these Missoni glasses for $38
> View attachment 2909922
> 
> 
> Tons of winter wear on sale too!




Those look cute on you! Mind sharing the UPC? I usually wear Ray Ban aviators but those look like a great buy! Thanks.


----------



## arina_kitty

ememtiny said:


> View attachment 2909916
> 
> Found a few of these for $68
> Really cute!




Those are so pretty!! Do you have the SKU by any chance?


----------



## rvonkahle

Can someone tell me the app for scanning? I've been lucky in finding tons of penny items at my rack but would love to not have to go to the cashier with items to guess and check


----------



## bakeacookie

rvonkahle said:


> Can someone tell me the app for scanning? I've been lucky in finding tons of penny items at my rack but would love to not have to go to the cashier with items to guess and check



In the app stores, search "Rack Stores."
It's for apple only.


----------



## rvonkahle

Thank you!


----------



## Cthai

Found my first penny item a pair of sunglasses ... But the manage wouldn't sell it to me  told me it's system error. I'm not the type to make a big fuss so I just let it go.. Booo


----------



## buyingpig

Cthai said:


> Found my first penny item a pair of sunglasses ... But the manage wouldn't sell it to me  told me it's system error. I'm not the type to make a big fuss so I just let it go.. Booo



Sorry this happened to you. If you don't mind me asking, which store was this?


----------



## Cthai

buyingpig said:


> Sorry this happened to you. If you don't mind me asking, which store was this?



Maryland (Gaithersburg) location . I'm normally at the Pentagon/Tyson


----------



## LuxAddicted

Just returned this silver Saint Laurent toy duffel to Pacific Commons Fremont NR if anybody is interested in calling them. In pretty good condition, no dust bag though. Priced at $519. I found it just a bit too small for my frame. UPC is kinda blurry but its 885124481634.


----------



## mrsmadz902

Oh can u buy them online with the sku/upc???


----------



## mrsmadz902

AnnaFreud said:


> Those look cute on you! Mind sharing the UPC? I usually wear Ray Ban aviators but those look like a great buy! Thanks.







Does this work?


----------



## ememtiny

LuxeDeb said:


> Love those! Can you share the tag? I hope it's not assorted, bet it is. I have been waiting for them to get marked down! I hope one of my stores still has them
> 
> On another note....I just figured out how to quote on my iPad! Kinda excited. Lol







Will this work??


----------



## hedgwin99

I score this pair of uggs @ NR in NJ
Still thinking to keep or not. The price seems really good
 $79 and its worn and refurb 

Can anyone share if this is a good buy? Winter is almost over


----------



## lvlouis

hedgwin99 said:


> I score this pair of uggs @ NR in NJ
> Still thinking to keep or not. The price seems really good
> $79 and its worn and refurb
> 
> Can anyone share if this is a good buy? Winter is almost over
> View attachment 2911685
> View attachment 2911687




Its a great buy. You can always wear them next winter.


----------



## Cthai

hedgwin99 said:


> I score this pair of uggs @ NR in NJ
> Still thinking to keep or not. The price seems really good
> $79 and its worn and refurb
> 
> Can anyone share if this is a good buy? Winter is almost over
> View attachment 2911685
> View attachment 2911687



Keep! Uggs are super comfy and there's alwahs next winter


----------



## AirJewels

OMG I just moved from NYC to Nashville and I can't believe how much better Nordstrom Rack is here!  I got this Tory Burch necklace for $75.  Not an amazing deal or anything but the Union Square Rack never even had anything Tory Burch in stock!


----------



## louvigilante

hedgwin99 said:


> I score this pair of uggs @ NR in NJ
> Still thinking to keep or not. The price seems really good
> $79 and its worn and refurb
> 
> Can anyone share if this is a good buy? Winter is almost over
> View attachment 2911685
> View attachment 2911687




That's a great buy. They would be perfect for the rest of this winter and the winters to come. I like how they are simple with a touch of flare (the zipper in the back) so they won't go out of style. Perfect brown too! Enjoy them!


----------



## sabbam

I just scored a PS1 Medium!! It was worn and refinished and was $549 from $1795! Pretty happy!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

lvlouis said:


> Its a great buy. You can always wear them next winter.







Cthai said:


> Keep! Uggs are super comfy and there's alwahs next winter







louvigilante said:


> That's a great buy. They would be perfect for the rest of this winter and the winters to come. I like how they are simple with a touch of flare (the zipper in the back) so they won't go out of style. Perfect brown too! Enjoy them!




Thank u all for ur feedback &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## tastangan

sabbam said:


> I just scored a PS1 Medium!! It was worn and refinished and was $549 from $1795! Pretty happy!!!




Congrats! Post pics so that we can drool. &#128516;


----------



## littlecutie

Awesome find!!! Congrats!!! 



sabbam said:


> I just scored a PS1 Medium!! It was worn and refinished and was $549 from $1795! Pretty happy!!!


----------



## silk7

AirJewels said:


> OMG I just moved from NYC to Nashville and I can't believe how much better Nordstrom Rack is here!  I got this Tory Burch necklace for $75.  Not an amazing deal or anything but the Union Square Rack never even had anything Tory Burch in stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912054




What a cute TB necklace! Yes I've noticed the same that some racks have better stock then others


----------



## sparksfly

I bought a vince leather dress on the last day of clear the rack. Paid about $80 with the 25% off. 

Just checked it in the app and it's now $39. Anyone know if I can get it price adjusted?


----------



## pavilion

Finally found AGL flats in my size!


----------



## Jen123

pavilion said:


> Finally found AGL flats in my size!
> View attachment 2912613




That is awesome! I found mine at rack a few years ago and they are still my favorite flat of all time!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

pavilion said:


> Finally found AGL flats in my size!
> View attachment 2912613




Ooh! We're these w&r? I'd like the sku if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## mrsmadz902

AnnaFreud said:


> Those look cute on you! Mind sharing the UPC? I usually wear Ray Ban aviators but those look like a great buy! Thanks.







Sorry they're $40! Lol


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Got this yesterday at the Rack! &#128525; it was $800 from $2650. Still in the Nordstrom department stores.


----------



## louboutal

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 2912825
> 
> 
> Got this yesterday at the Rack! &#128525; it was $800 from $2650. Still in the Nordstrom department stores.




OMG this is an amazing find!! Congrats! Was it w&r?


----------



## tastangan

sparksfly said:


> I bought a vince leather dress on the last day of clear the rack. Paid about $80 with the 25% off.
> 
> Just checked it in the app and it's now $39. Anyone know if I can get it price adjusted?




Probably not since it has been more than a week but you can always ask.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Rag and bone kendall


----------



## bussbuss

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 2912825
> 
> 
> Got this yesterday at the Rack! &#128525; it was $800 from $2650. Still in the Nordstrom department stores.


amazing find! care to share the upc


----------



## sparksfly

tastangan said:


> Probably not since it has been more than a week but you can always ask.




Yeah they wouldn't. None in my size in the company. 

Could I possibly have someone I know buy it right after I return it? Then it'd ring up $39.


----------



## deltalady

How is the Honolulu Rack, any good? I'll be there later this month.


----------



## pavilion

bakeacookie said:


> Ooh! We're these w&r? I'd like the sku if you don't mind sharing.




Sorry! They were blue tagged worn and refurbed. I think they're the Bella flat from the Anniversary Sale. They were priced at $109.


----------



## pavilion

Went back to my local Rack today and found a bunch of reduced Vince items.

Vince navy cashmere sweater - $39, was $345
Vince white cashmere sweater - $29, was $325
Vince silk front tee - $19, was $275


----------



## gquinn

Wow!! Amazing find! Congrats!!!!


elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 2912825
> 
> 
> Got this yesterday at the Rack! &#128525; it was $800 from $2650. Still in the Nordstrom department stores.


----------



## krissa

Anyone here have a Stella M Falabella? I got one for a great price at my rack, but I don't really need it lol.


----------



## chistmas07

krissa said:


> Anyone here have a Stella M Falabella? I got one for a great price at my rack, but I don't really need it lol.


I want it.  Please


----------



## bakeacookie

pavilion said:


> Sorry! They were blue tagged worn and refurbed. I think they're the Bella flat from the Anniversary Sale. They were priced at $109.




I figured they would be, I rarely find AGL that isn't w&r. Thanks  though!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Ugh -so jealous! It's gorgeous - enjoy 



elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 2912825
> 
> 
> Got this yesterday at the Rack! &#128525; it was $800 from $2650. Still in the Nordstrom department stores.


----------



## jorton

deltalady said:


> How is the Honolulu Rack, any good? I'll be there later this month.



I went back in October. It was alright. I was mostly looking for deals on TB and MBMJ bags but also searching the clothing and shoes for worn and refinished tags. Where I'm from its pretty mild all year and everything at Honolulu was so summery and I couldn't really things I could fit into my wardrobe. Lots of cute stuff but the discounts were not great enough for me to want to buy. Everything seemed a bit picked over. I did see lots of Tory Burch shoes and sandals.

They had a ton of clearance racks though but lots of Hautelook clothing returns that weren't even discounted that much. 

I guess it's worth having a look because everything can be hit or miss!


----------



## bakeacookie

Anyone have UPC for Longchamp totes?


----------



## sabbam

krissa said:


> Anyone here have a Stella M Falabella? I got one for a great price at my rack, but I don't really need it lol.



Hello!
Id love to buy it if you end up returning it!! Pm me!


----------



## yakusoku.af

deltalady said:


> How is the Honolulu Rack, any good? I'll be there later this month.




Not great. I hardly find anything good. My last great find was maybe a year ago when I found a PS clutch refurb on the first day of CTR. I feel like it used to be better at the old location. I found rockstuds a few times but never my size and a few pairs of refurb Louboutins. But that was at least 3 years ago. Maybe it's just busier at the new location. The designer shoe section is mostly Tory Burch or Kate Spade. Check the clearance section in shoes because sometimes better stuff is there.


----------



## yakusoku.af

My friend sent me pics today of some stuff she spotted in San Diego



Both Chloe at Mission Valley


Prada at Plaza Bonita


----------



## sparksfly

My store did mark downs and they were scanning every item in the store, pulling penny items. 

Got this vince leather front, silk back shell for $20. 

It's sadly too big, so I'll see if my mom wants it. Although she said she wouldn't know what to wear it with. 

The app doesn't give you a size selection. Says none. Anyone know why? It's happened to me before on items with a number size and I'm curious.


----------



## IStuckACello

sparksfly said:


> My store did mark downs and they were scanning every item in the store, pulling penny items.
> 
> Got this vince leather front, silk back shell for $20.
> 
> It's sadly too big, so I'll see if my mom wants it. Although she said she wouldn't know what to wear it with.
> 
> The app doesn't give you a size selection. Says none. Anyone know why? It's happened to me before on items with a number size and I'm curious.
> 
> View attachment 2913227
> 
> View attachment 2913228




Super cute! If there's no size option then the items are classified as assorted sizing ;(


----------



## bakeacookie

So many things are assorted! It's hard to find things sometimes


----------



## heartoflove

sparksfly said:


> My store did mark downs and they were scanning every item in the store, pulling penny items.
> 
> Got this vince leather front, silk back shell for $20.
> 
> It's sadly too big, so I'll see if my mom wants it. Although she said she wouldn't know what to wear it with.
> 
> The app doesn't give you a size selection. Says none. Anyone know why? It's happened to me before on items with a number size and I'm curious.
> 
> View attachment 2913227
> 
> View attachment 2913228




Ahhhh I've bought that and returned it because I couldn't justify the price when it dropped down to $60. I want it now!!! Last I went to my rack (last week) lol, they were all gone. Any chance you're in NY?


----------



## gquinn

Had a good last few days...

Tory Burch Revas (Asst SKU) and Carolines for $74 & $69 (W&R)



SkipHop crib bedding set for $14.97




And the best deal... A penny Burberry scarf for kids but can totally be worn by an adult!


----------



## sparksfly

heartoflove said:


> Ahhhh I've bought that and returned it because I couldn't justify the price when it dropped down to $60. I want it now!!! Last I went to my rack (last week) lol, they were all gone. Any chance you're in NY?




I'm not. Check the app. All the stores near me have atleast 3 in stock.


----------



## Miss Burberry

gquinn said:


> Had a good last few days...
> 
> Tory Burch Revas (Asst SKU) and Carolines for $74 & $69 (W&R)
> View attachment 2913355
> 
> 
> SkipHop crib bedding set for $14.97
> View attachment 2913357
> View attachment 2913358
> 
> 
> And the best deal... A penny Burberry scarf for kids but can totally be worn by an adult!
> View attachment 2913360




All awesome finds but especially the scarf. Congrats!


----------



## tastangan

sparksfly said:


> Yeah they wouldn't. None in my size in the company.
> 
> Could I possibly have someone I know buy it right after I return it? Then it'd ring up $39.



I think I saw someone say that it has to be returned to the store for 24 hours before someone else can buy it. I guess you can always ask. You might get a nice SA who wouldn't mind doing it for you.


----------



## JNH14

tastangan said:


> I think I saw someone say that it has to be returned to the store for 24 hours before someone else can buy it. I guess you can always ask. You might get a nice SA who wouldn't mind doing it for you.


 
I brought something back-they were the red Valentino boots with studs on them.  Originally about $1400.  I got them for $395.  Then when I returned them they were down to $145.  I asked if I could rebuy them and she let me.  This was in Atlanta.  So they were a "Super score" !


----------



## sparksfly

JNH14 said:


> I brought something back-they were the red Valentino boots with studs on them.  Originally about $1400.  I got them for $395.  Then when I returned them they were down to $145.  I asked if I could rebuy them and she let me.  This was in Atlanta.  So they were a "Super score" !




I'll totally ask my store if I can return and rebuy.


----------



## JNH14

I know that at Neiman Marcus Last Call-they will NEVER let you do this. I had purchased some Chanel shoes on a Saturday-then on Sunday you could draw a card for a discount.  I had gotten a 40% off and wanted to rebuy them since it had only been overnight.  They absolutely refused-so I no longer shop there.  I could understand if it'd been 10 days or something, but overnight?


----------



## krissa

My apologies for the terrible pic, but this small(mini?) rockstud was in White Plains ny store as of yesterday. It's white and $322 blue tagged.


----------



## smshopper

Found at the Culver City, CA NR. Leaving it in the bottom rack of the clearance section for anyone interested. It is a crossbody with a thin strap. Will send the tag separately as I can't figure how to attach two pics.


----------



## smshopper

Here's the tag for the Burberry.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

sparksfly said:


> I'll totally ask my store if I can return and rebuy.




My store has never let me and I'm a frequent shopper. One time I asked an associate that I was "friendly" with and she said no. So I didn't push.


----------



## Mininana

krissa said:


> My apologies for the terrible pic, but this small(mini?) rockstud was in White Plains ny store as of yesterday. It's white and $322 blue tagged.




Do you have the UPC for this? Thanks!!


----------



## sunnyflies

krissa said:


> My apologies for the terrible pic, but this small(mini?) rockstud was in White Plains ny store as of yesterday. It's white and $322 blue tagged.



Ooooh, I'd love that!  It's probably gone by now.


----------



## krissa

sunnyflies said:


> Ooooh, I'd love that!  It's probably gone by now.



It's an assorted sku, but I will dbl check for u tomorrow. Pm me your info.


----------



## pinkfeet

80 for a 1200 Vince dress is still a damn good price. 

Its a beautiful dress. I have it myself.


----------



## Cthai

smshopper said:


> Found at the Culver City, CA NR. Leaving it in the bottom rack of the clearance section for anyone interested. It is a crossbody with a thin strap. Will send the tag separately as I can't figure how to attach two pics.



I called and the SA said she can't find it  probably sold already. Would had love to got this bag


----------



## Couture-Hag

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 2912825
> 
> 
> Got this yesterday at the Rack! &#128525; it was $800 from $2650. Still in the Nordstrom department stores.




O M G
Gorgeous!!


----------



## sparksfly

pinkfeet said:


> 80 for a 1200 Vince dress is still a damn good price.
> 
> Its a beautiful dress. I have it myself.




I know, I'll end up keeping it regardless but I'd still love to try and get it cheaper.


----------



## Pao9

gquinn said:


> Had a good last few days...
> 
> Tory Burch Revas (Asst SKU) and Carolines for $74 & $69 (W&R)
> View attachment 2913355
> 
> 
> SkipHop crib bedding set for $14.97
> View attachment 2913357
> View attachment 2913358
> 
> 
> And the best deal... A penny Burberry scarf for kids but can totally be worn by an adult!
> View attachment 2913360




Woooow Penny scarf!!!! Love!!!


----------



## bagshoemisses

Yesterday's haul, Paige jeans $5.00. Michael Kors belt purse, very cute $39.97 and Tory Burch Patent leather black flats for $69.97 with box and bust bag. I just bought my first pair of Tory's from the boutique for $175 and I think those will be going back. I really didn't love the gold color.


----------



## Shopmore

bagshoemisses said:


> Yesterday's haul, Paige jeans $5.00. Michael Kors belt purse, very cute $39.97 and Tory Burch Patent leather black flats for $69.97 with box and bust bag. I just bought my first pair of Tory's from the boutique for $175 and I think those will be going back. I really didn't love the gold color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914575



Awesome haul.  I thought I did well with $64 Paige jeans this weekend.


----------



## mainguyen504

bagshoemisses said:


> Yesterday's haul, Paige jeans $5.00. Michael Kors belt purse, very cute $39.97 and Tory Burch Patent leather black flats for $69.97 with box and bust bag. I just bought my first pair of Tory's from the boutique for $175 and I think those will be going back. I really didn't love the gold color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914575



$5 Paige jeans?!?? I already thought my $30 ones were cheap. Which style/cut are they?


----------



## bagshoemisses

mainguyen504 said:


> $5 Paige jeans?!?? I already thought my $30 ones were cheap. Which style/cut are they?




It says, Skyline Ankle Peg. Cotton Stretch skinny. And the blues ones are Indio Zip. Cotton Stretch skinny.


----------



## austin0607

bagshoemisses said:


> Yesterday's haul, Paige jeans $5.00. Michael Kors belt purse, very cute $39.97 and Tory Burch Patent leather black flats for $69.97 with box and bust bag. I just bought my first pair of Tory's from the boutique for $175 and I think those will be going back. I really didn't love the gold color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914575




Nice haul!
Do u mind sharing the UPC of the jeans? Tia


----------



## bagshoemisses

austin0607 said:


> Nice haul!
> Do u mind sharing the UPC of the jeans? Tia




Sure austin0607 here you go.


----------



## smshopper

Cthai said:


> I called and the SA said she can't find it  probably sold already. Would had love to got this bag



Still here!  Just put it on hold for you under Tina.  Sorry, I would have pm'd but don't have that ability yet.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Found the Rebecca Minkoff Julian backpack for $85, refurb.


----------



## AnnaFreud

annafreud said:


> found the rebecca minkoff julian backpack for $85, refurb.


----------



## LuxAddicted

Did some damage to my wallet recently. Stuart Weitzman OTK Semi boots for $200, Givenchy Obsedia bi-color medium satchel for $1200, McQueen De Manta clutch for $185 and Theory Laura leather sleeve jacket for $155.


----------



## louboutal

LuxAddicted said:


> Did some damage to my wallet recently. Stuart Weitzman OTK Semi boots for $200, Givenchy Obsedia bi-color medium satchel for $1200, McQueen De Manta clutch for $185 and Theory Laura leather sleeve jacket for $155.




All of your finds are awesome but that AM clutch is something else!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; congrats!


----------



## luv2bling

LuxAddicted said:


> Did some damage to my wallet recently. Stuart Weitzman OTK Semi boots for $200, Givenchy Obsedia bi-color medium satchel for $1200, McQueen De Manta clutch for $185 and Theory Laura leather sleeve jacket for $155.


 
Great finds!    Love both the handbags - especially the AM.


----------



## luv2bling

smshopper said:


> Still here!  Just put it on hold for you under Tina.  Sorry, I would have pm'd but don't have that ability yet.


 
So very kind of you.  I love it when we help one another.  I Love tPF!


----------



## authenticplease

LuxAddicted said:


> Did some damage to my wallet recently. Stuart Weitzman OTK Semi boots for $200, Givenchy Obsedia bi-color medium satchel for $1200, McQueen De Manta clutch for $185 and Theory Laura leather sleeve jacket for $155.



Nice finds but the AMcQ clutch is so sweet


----------



## krissa

LuxAddicted said:


> Did some damage to my wallet recently. Stuart Weitzman OTK Semi boots for $200, Givenchy Obsedia bi-color medium satchel for $1200, McQueen De Manta clutch for $185 and Theory Laura leather sleeve jacket for $155.



Great finds. The clutch and blazer!! &#128576;&#128525;


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted another pair of Prada Baroque sunglasses at Honolulu NR. The arms are a green yellow color.


----------



## Lushi

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted another pair of Prada Baroque sunglasses at Honolulu NR. The arms are a green yellow color.
> View attachment 2915556
> View attachment 2915557




Want it! Will call tomorrow, what was the price?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Lushi said:


> Want it! Will call tomorrow, what was the price?




I think it's was $89.99. They are open for another hour. It's only 8pm here in Hawaii!


----------



## Lushi

Can you maybe find the location or the phone # , thank you thank you


----------



## Lushi

What else have you seen? I should buy some other thing together, lol


----------



## IStuckACello

There's only one rack-google


----------



## Lushi

yakusoku.af said:


> I think it's was $89.99. They are open for another hour. It's only 8pm here in Hawaii!




Just called, they won't was to find it....... Crying out loud


----------



## yakusoku.af

Lushi said:


> Just called, they won't was to find it....... Crying out loud




Really? I was just there an hour ago and it wasn't busy! If I see it again when I go later this week I will put them on hold.


----------



## IStuckACello

Try again tomorrow morning. Some sales associates don't look carefully


----------



## Lushi

Thank you so much!


----------



## Couture-Hag

LuxAddicted said:


> Did some damage to my wallet recently. Stuart Weitzman OTK Semi boots for $200, Givenchy Obsedia bi-color medium satchel for $1200, McQueen De Manta clutch for $185 and Theory Laura leather sleeve jacket for $155.




LOVE the obsedia and theory jacket!!!! congrats!


----------



## Blingandblue

Those are amazing finds! The theory jacket is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## cwales22

Had to share my stella McCartney dress!! It fits perfect too!


----------



## deathcookie

cwales22 said:


> View attachment 2915956
> 
> View attachment 2915957
> 
> View attachment 2915958
> 
> Had to share my stella McCartney dress!! It fits perfect too!


you look stunning!  nice find!!


----------



## RackFanatic

cwales22 said:


> View attachment 2915956
> 
> View attachment 2915957
> 
> View attachment 2915958
> 
> Had to share my stella McCartney dress!! It fits perfect too!




Fantastic find!!


----------



## louboutal

cwales22 said:


> View attachment 2915956
> 
> View attachment 2915957
> 
> View attachment 2915958
> 
> Had to share my stella McCartney dress!! It fits perfect too!




Wow!  Stunning dress and amazing price!!!!!!!


----------



## sham2012

Love the jacket!


----------



## cres911

deathcookie said:


> you look stunning!  nice find!!




Eva Longoria!?!?


----------



## mranda

:lolots:





cres911 said:


> Eva Longoria!?!?


----------



## cwales22

cres911 said:


> Eva Longoria!?!?




LOL yeah I wish that was me!! I just posted it because it was that dress lol


----------



## MrsRed

Awww I wish this is my size 
Bonita plaza but NR app says 1 Mission Valley too


----------



## PetiteFromSF

MrsRed said:


> View attachment 2916291
> View attachment 2916292
> 
> 
> 
> Awww I wish this is my size
> Bonita plaza but NR app says 1 Mission Valley too



Omg, so cute!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

MrsRed said:


> View attachment 2916291
> View attachment 2916292
> 
> 
> 
> Awww I wish this is my size
> Bonita plaza but NR app says 1 Mission Valley too




So cute!!! That's my mom's store!  I can't justify another pair though...


----------



## MrsRed

gottaluvmybags said:


> So cute!!! That's my mom's store!  I can't justify another pair though...




Oh really? I wasn't big fan of this store before but now I've seen many goodies! I wish my mom is working there to find treasure for me :-p


----------



## bankygirl

I found a cute Vince cashmere sweater for $29 and some change! Not sure if white cashmere is brave or stupid, but I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Cthai

smshopper said:


> Still here!  Just put it on hold for you under Tina.  Sorry, I would have pm'd but don't have that ability yet.



Your so sweet!!! I just saw the post today calling the store hopefully they didn't put it back on the floor yet!


----------



## boston

hi everyone
just wanted to report that my local nordstrom rack in natick
had many AGL refurbssize 8.5 
for about 110 
and I spotted ugg short boots kids size 3 classic brown for 59.97
Their was also a blue prada sneaker size 10 or 10.5 mens refurb for 149.00, they would not let me hold it for anyone till tomorrow.  
i also spotted other refurb shoes valentino & prada but I thought they were priced kind of high for my liking and I had two kids running around so I could not fully check price info. 
but its all on a table across from designer shoe rack.

Thanks !!!


----------



## Pao9

cwales22 said:


> View attachment 2915956
> 
> View attachment 2915957
> 
> View attachment 2915958
> 
> Had to share my stella McCartney dress!! It fits perfect too!




Omg it's amazing! What a great price!


----------



## Blingandblue

bankygirl said:


> I found a cute Vince cashmere sweater for $29 and some change! Not sure if white cashmere is brave or stupid, but I couldn't pass it up.


Would it be possible for you to post a picture? I think it sounds adorable!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Question - if an item arrives at the Nordstrom Rack, how long should I wait to call to put it on hold? I called my local Rack this morning and she said the item is still in the back and to call back tomorrow. Is tomorrow too late? There is an item I have been eyeing for a quite a while in hopes it would be discounted eventually.


----------



## krissa

elisainthecity said:


> Question - if an item arrives at the Nordstrom Rack, how long should I wait to call to put it on hold? I called my local Rack this morning and she said the item is still in the back and to call back tomorrow. Is tomorrow too late? There is an item I have been eyeing for a quite a while in hopes it would be discounted eventually.



Arrived how? Off the truck?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

krissa said:


> Arrived how? Off the truck?



Yes, off the truck


----------



## krissa

elisainthecity said:


> Yes, off the truck



I don't know exactly how the timeline works, but I would call in the morning and speak with whoever is in the dept of what you need. Maybe follow up in a few hours or see if you can leave your name for them to put it on hold when it hits the floor.


----------



## jorton

Has anyone seen any MBMJ Natasha's or minis popping up as Hautelook returns? Would really like to get my hands on one if anyone sees any. TIA!


----------



## krissa

jorton said:


> Has anyone seen any MBMJ Natasha's or minis popping up as Hautelook returns? Would really like to get my hands on one if anyone sees any. TIA!



Can u post a pic or pm me one? I'll keep my eye out.


----------



## krissa

Valentino sunglasses $69.97 at the white plains  store.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Did I give any of you lovelies my phone number? Someone just texted me pictures of watches from NR (including a white Michelle watch) with red tags on them and I don't recognized the number. LOL!


----------



## buyingpig

AnnaFreud said:


> Did I give any of you lovelies my phone number? Someone just texted me pictures of watches from NR (including a white Michelle watch) with red tags on them and I don't recognized the number. LOL!



Lol!


----------



## hedgwin99

AnnaFreud said:


> Did I give any of you lovelies my phone number? Someone just texted me pictures of watches from NR (including a white Michelle watch) with red tags on them and I don't recognized the number. LOL!




Text back and grab the Michelle watch! How much is it??


----------



## AnnaFreud

buyingpig said:


> Lol!




I'm hoping for pictures of refurb handbags next!


----------



## Seng

boston said:


> hi everyone
> just wanted to report that my local nordstrom rack in natick
> had many AGL refurbssize 8.5
> for about 110
> and I spotted ugg short boots kids size 3 classic brown for 59.97
> Their was also a blue prada sneaker size 10 or 10.5 mens refurb for 149.00, they would not let me hold it for anyone till tomorrow.
> i also spotted other refurb shoes valentino & prada but I thought they were priced kind of high for my liking and I had two kids running around so I could not fully check price info.
> but its all on a table across from designer shoe rack.
> 
> Thanks !!!



Just PM'ed you about the stock they had!


----------



## Seng

AnnaFreud said:


> I'm hoping for pictures of refurb handbags next!



Ooh, can you share if it's anything good??


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Did someone say Michele watches?





I got the black/gold other 3 available Mission Valley Rack 

@Anna are these the ones you got?


----------



## AnnaFreud

gottaluvmybags said:


> Did someone say Michele watches?
> 
> View attachment 2917694
> View attachment 2917696
> 
> 
> I got the black/gold other 3 available Mission Valley Rack
> 
> @Anna are these the ones you got?




Yes! Was coming here to post what was texted to me earlier. &#128513;


----------



## bankygirl

Blingandblue said:


> Would it be possible for you to post a picture? I think it sounds adorable!


Not quite sure how to post a picture (total newbie!) but it is adorable! 
It's this one: http://images.neimanmarcus.com/ca/1/product_assets/T/7/2/3/A/NMT723A_mk.jpg
I'll see if I can dig up the sku and PM you it.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

I forgot to take a photo, but saw a black Burberry Brit trench in the San Francisco location for $499.99 in Size 10. 

Didn't fit me  but hopefully it'll find a nice home.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

elisainthecity said:


> I forgot to take a photo, but saw a black Burberry Brit trench in the San Francisco location for $499.99 in Size 10.
> 
> Didn't fit me  but hopefully it'll find a nice home.




Was it refurb?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

gottaluvmybags said:


> Did someone say Michele watches?
> 
> View attachment 2917694
> View attachment 2917696
> 
> 
> I got the black/gold other 3 available Mission Valley Rack
> 
> @Anna are these the ones you got?




Correction I ended up getting the white, both black ones are $138 and still available.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

gottaluvmybags said:


> Was it refurb?



Not sure. It was red tagged on clearance.


----------



## tastangan

gottaluvmybags said:


> Correction I ended up getting the white, both black ones are $138 and still available.




Congrats! Great deal on the white watch &#128521;


----------



## gottaluvmybags

tastangan said:


> Congrats! Great deal on the white watch &#128521;




Thanks! I've never seen it under $129, got a pink one for the same price - I will try to return it &#128512;


----------



## sparksfly

elisainthecity said:


> I forgot to take a photo, but saw a black Burberry Brit trench in the San Francisco location for $499.99 in Size 10.
> 
> Didn't fit me  but hopefully it'll find a nice home.




Do you happen to have a sku? I'd love to see if I can locate one closer to me.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

sparksfly said:


> Do you happen to have a sku? I'd love to see if I can locate one closer to me.



No, sorry.  I'm new to the purse forum so I need to remember to do these things while shopping!


----------



## deltalady

I just purchased these Prada Poeme sunnies. The front is dark brown. I love them! They didn't have a Prada case but I was told to take my receipt to the nearest full line Nordstrom and they'd give me a case.


----------



## Lushi

deltalady said:


> I just purchased these Prada Poeme sunnies. The front is dark brown. I love them! They didn't have a Prada case but I was told to take my receipt to the nearest full line Nordstrom and they'd give me a case.




They would do that? I just bought a pair of Prada too, missing box. Wondering should I go ask for one too


----------



## deltalady

Lushi said:


> They would do that? I just bought a pair of Prada too, missing box. Wondering should I go ask for one too



Yep. I actually called the full line store to confirm and was told the same thing.


----------



## buyingpig

deltalady said:


> Yep. I actually called the full line store to confirm and was told the same thing.



Oh wow, good to know. Do you know if this applies to purse if we want a dust bag?or box for designer belt?


----------



## deltalady

buyingpig said:


> Oh wow, good to know. Do you know if this applies to purse if we want a dust bag?or box for designer belt?



I don't know about purses or shoes or belts.


----------



## bankygirl

Blingandblue said:


> Would it be possible for you to post a picture? I think it sounds adorable!


SKU is 439000270593. I would DM you but I don't think I can yet


----------



## tastangan

deltalady said:


> I just purchased these Prada Poeme sunnies. The front is dark brown. I love them! They didn't have a Prada case but I was told to take my receipt to the nearest full line Nordstrom and they'd give me a case.




Oh wow. I can't believe that you can actually ask for a box from the full line store. I might have to do that.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Just saw this jimmy chop panema sneaker wedges at potomac mills in the designer section. They look gorg the wedge is to high for me otherwise I would've snapped them up


----------



## sunnysideup8283

And these Tods which I thought looked very cool but I wouldn't get much use out of


----------



## mranda

Do the IG resellers drive anyone else nuts? Their resale price is so high that sometimes I want to post the sku of the item so that people can find their size and don't get ripped off! I also feel like it's a huge risk to sell on IG. So many scammers out there!


----------



## Leto

So I went to my local rack earlier and found this beautiful pair of grey suede over knee boots by Vince. I was super thrilled as I saw they were only $99. As I took them to sit down and try on I realized they were a size 5.5 even though the tag said 8.5. I was super frustrated! An employee came by and I pointed it out to him. He confirmed that someone made a mistake when pricing them, since the size is obviously wrong. He then offered to search and send them free of charge. I was thrilled again! Great customer service!
So now I come home and look at the receipt and look up the style. Well, as it turns out, a complete different kind of boot came up, a Vince Camuto boot apparently. I so disappointed as it now looks like someone switched tags. Unfortunately I also don't know the actual name/style of the boots that I ordered in store. At least when it arrives I can return them and luckily I didn't have to pay for shipping. I"m wondering if I should go back to the store tomorrow and point it out?
Sorry for the long rant...


----------



## sparksfly

mranda said:


> Do the IG resellers drive anyone else nuts? Their resale price is so high that sometimes I want to post the sku of the item so that people can find their size and don't get ripped off! I also feel like it's a huge risk to sell on IG. So many scammers out there!




There's one women I follow who posts photos of things on the rack at nr and then blurs out the price and sells it for a different probably much higher price. 

So annoying.


----------



## dingdong79

Think I saw one of the resellers post a "Valentino" bag they found at NR with a blue label. The bag looked like a knockoff off Antigona with some tacky Valentino metal plate on the front.


----------



## buyingpig

dingdong79 said:


> Think I saw one of the resellers post a "Valentino" bag they found at NR with a blue label. The bag looked like a knockoff off Antigona with some tacky Valentino metal plate on the front.



Any chance they are made by Mario Valentino? And looks something like this?

http://www.saksoff5th.com/bravia-sa...1766&catargetid=120133820000582074&cadevice=m


----------



## dingdong79

buyingpig said:


> Any chance they are made by Mario Valentino? And looks something like this?
> 
> http://www.saksoff5th.com/bravia-sa...1766&catargetid=120133820000582074&cadevice=m




It looked similar to that bag except it also had the diamond shaped puffy part of the Antigona too where Givenchy is printed. Just hope someone doesn't buy it thinking it's real Valentino.


----------



## buyingpig

dingdong79 said:


> It looked similar to that bag except it also had the diamond shaped puffy part of the Antigona too where Givenchy is printed. Just hope someone doesn't buy it thinking it's real Valentino.



Well, it's sorta real Mario Valentino It's a legitimate brand, and been around for a while. Just not Valentino Garavanti. My NR always has a lot of those tossed in clearence bin


----------



## Jen123

mranda said:


> Do the IG resellers drive anyone else nuts? Their resale price is so high that sometimes I want to post the sku of the item so that people can find their size and don't get ripped off! I also feel like it's a huge risk to sell on IG. So many scammers out there!


 
UGH yes it's ridiculous!


----------



## stacestall

sparksfly said:


> There's one women I follow who posts photos of things on the rack at nr and then blurs out the price and sells it for a different probably much higher price.
> 
> So annoying.





mranda said:


> Do the IG resellers drive anyone else nuts? Their resale price is so high that sometimes I want to post the sku of the item so that people can find their size and don't get ripped off! I also feel like it's a huge risk to sell on IG. So many scammers out there!



Oh my gosh!! Yes!!! It pisses me off to the tenth power when I see it!  I even commented on a picture the other day with the actual NR price. Someone posted a lock and key D&G purse that I saw for $999 W&R last month, and the IG person had put it was for sale for $1699, from $4000; and I just feel like it is SO unfair to try to sell that to someone with a $700 mark up, like seriously. I don't mind if you get me for $100 or even $200 if it's a super hot item, but $700 is just ridiculous. I understand that this is how some people make their money but still. It's different if you put them on ebay on an auction and people are willing to bid the price up to that, but to just have it as a BIN price on IG it just strikes a nerve for me. I personally look at the #nordstromrack tag to see if anyone posted something they found that I can call the store and have shipped to me, but to see these people selling things at such a high mark up makes me wonder if NR will see this and stop selling W&R or mark up the prices to discourage people from reselling; therefore, the rest of us regular consumers have to pay more. I even wonder if this whole blue tag thing may be a part of it too because they're losing money with people buying designer items and reselling them for a higher markup. They have already set a ban on the number of items you can buy at last call because of this. Also, why would you even tell people you got the item from NR, show the tag, but then blur out the price? Like we can figure out roughly what the true price was? and then you want to go ahead and tag NR in the photo so the company can see it....smh I just don't get it. I understand you want to try to show your item is authentic but a tag isn't the end all be all to say an item is authentic. Anyhow, I'm so glad to see I'm not the only one who's annoyed by this crap. Thanks for letting me vent lol


----------



## buyingpig

stacestall said:


> Oh my gosh!! Yes!!! It pisses me off to the tenth power when I see it!  I even commented on a picture the other day with the actual NR price. Someone posted a lock and key D&G purse that I saw for $999 W&R last month, and the IG person had put it was for sale for $1699, from $4000; and I just feel like it is SO unfair to try to sell that to someone with a $700 mark up, like seriously. I don't mind if you get me for $100 or even $200 if it's a super hot item, but $700 is just ridiculous. I understand that this is how some people make their money but still. It's different if you put them on ebay on an auction and people are willing to bid the price up to that, but to just have it as a BIN price on IG it just strikes a nerve for me. I personally look at the #nordstromrack tag to see if anyone posted something they found that I can call the store and have shipped to me, but to see these people selling things at such a high mark up makes me wonder if NR will see this and stop selling W&R or mark up the prices to discourage people from reselling; therefore, the rest of us regular consumers have to pay more. I even wonder if this whole blue tag thing may be a part of it too because they're losing money with people buying designer items and reselling them for a higher markup. They have already set a ban on the number of items you can buy at last call because of this. Also, why would you even tell people you got the item from NR, show the tag, but then blur out the price? Like we can figure out roughly what the true price was? and then you want to go ahead and tag NR in the photo so the company can see it....smh I just don't get it. I understand you want to try to show your item is authentic but a tag isn't the end all be all to say an item is authentic. Anyhow, I'm so glad to see I'm not the only one who's annoyed by this crap. Thanks for letting me vent lol



Good luck to her selling that! I see a lot of Last Chance item on Ebay. Sellers don't even bother to cover the 99 at bottom of shoes....


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

$255.97 and I used $100 in notes. I love the colors.


----------



## hedgwin99

Colaluvstrvl said:


> $255.97 and I used $100 in notes. I love the colors.




It's very nice clutch [emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## gillyweed

Picked up these Saint Laurent penny loafers found in the regular shoes after not seeing much in the designer section!


----------



## IStuckACello

Agreed with the instagram resellers. There was a beautiful ps1 someone got for almost $700, after taxes and offers what's the point? Even the NR prices are getting too high for me.


----------



## IStuckACello

gillyweed said:


> Picked up these Saint Laurent penny loafers found in the regular shoes after not seeing much in the designer section!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919642
> View attachment 2919643




Congrats!


----------



## Leto

Leto said:


> So I went to my local rack earlier and found this beautiful pair of grey suede over knee boots by Vince. I was super thrilled as I saw they were only $99. As I took them to sit down and try on I realized they were a size 5.5 even though the tag said 8.5. I was super frustrated! An employee came by and I pointed it out to him. He confirmed that someone made a mistake when pricing them, since the size is obviously wrong. He then offered to search and send them free of charge. I was thrilled again! Great customer service!
> So now I come home and look at the receipt and look up the style. Well, as it turns out, a complete different kind of boot came up, a Vince Camuto boot apparently. I so disappointed as it now looks like someone switched tags. Unfortunately I also don't know the actual name/style of the boots that I ordered in store. At least when it arrives I can return them and luckily I didn't have to pay for shipping. I"m wondering if I should go back to the store tomorrow and point it out?
> Sorry for the long rant...


They resolved the issue and will send the right boots for free, so I also wasn't charged a second time. As it turns out the boots were actually $299.97 but they will honor the $99.97! Best customer service ever!!!


----------



## buyingpig

Leto said:


> They resolved the issue and will send the right boots for free, so I also wasn't charged a second time. As it turns out the boots were actually $299.97 but they will honor the $99.97! Best customer service ever!!!



Oh wow, congrats!


----------



## AmFo5

SF on 9th street. Available. Now.


----------



## louboutal

AmFo5 said:


> View attachment 2919858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SF on 9th street. Available. Now.




Thanks for posting! Do you have tag or know how much it is?


----------



## AmFo5

louboutal said:


> Thanks for posting! Do you have tag or know how much it is?




It's 998 and refurbish but only givenchy on the floor.


----------



## IStuckACello

Any other good stuff at 9th street? I thought about going at opening but just bought a laptop heh.


----------



## My3boyscde

Spotted these rock stud Valentino  and McQ sunnies. AGL flats too. These were at Willow Grove


----------



## mpepe32

deltalady said:


> I just purchased these Prada Poeme sunnies. The front is dark brown. I love them! They didn't have a Prada case but I was told to take my receipt to the nearest full line Nordstrom and they'd give me a case.[/QUOT
> 
> That's great customer service!


----------



## mpepe32

gottaluvmybags said:


> Did someone say Michele watches?
> 
> View attachment 2917694
> View attachment 2917696
> 
> 
> I got the black/gold other 3 available Mission Valley Rack
> 
> @Anna are these the ones you got?


I called this afternoon and the small black watch was left so I jumped at the chance!  Thanks to gottaluvmybags and all of you wonderful ladies for posting these great finds!


----------



## Seng

stacestall said:


> Oh my gosh!! Yes!!! It pisses me off to the tenth power when I see it!  I even commented on a picture the other day with the actual NR price. Someone posted a lock and key D&G purse that I saw for $999 W&R last month, and the IG person had put it was for sale for $1699, from $4000; and I just feel like it is SO unfair to try to sell that to someone with a $700 mark up, like seriously. I don't mind if you get me for $100 or even $200 if it's a super hot item, but $700 is just ridiculous. I understand that this is how some people make their money but still. It's different if you put them on ebay on an auction and people are willing to bid the price up to that, but to just have it as a BIN price on IG it just strikes a nerve for me. I personally look at the #nordstromrack tag to see if anyone posted something they found that I can call the store and have shipped to me, but to see these people selling things at such a high mark up makes me wonder if NR will see this and stop selling W&R or mark up the prices to discourage people from reselling; therefore, the rest of us regular consumers have to pay more. I even wonder if this whole blue tag thing may be a part of it too because they're losing money with people buying designer items and reselling them for a higher markup. They have already set a ban on the number of items you can buy at last call because of this. Also, why would you even tell people you got the item from NR, show the tag, but then blur out the price? Like we can figure out roughly what the true price was? and then you want to go ahead and tag NR in the photo so the company can see it....smh I just don't get it. I understand you want to try to show your item is authentic but a tag isn't the end all be all to say an item is authentic. Anyhow, I'm so glad to see I'm not the only one who's annoyed by this crap. Thanks for letting me vent lol




Definitely agree with this! Insane mark-up prices are so ridiculous. I wish there was a way to discourage this. It shouldn't bother me that much because I understand people have different circumstances and earning extra money is nice, but as I see more and more of these posts I am getting more frustrated. Knowing that there are others out there who are buying up all of these great deals to then turn around and resell them for a much higher profit...definitely makes the hunt less fun sometimes. I love this forum and how helpful this community is... but the downside is that a lot of the resellers probably read and get tips from here too! Oh well, still love seeing all the excellent deals you all find!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

stacestall said:


> Oh my gosh!! Yes!!! It pisses me off to the tenth power when I see it!  I even commented on a picture the other day with the actual NR price. Someone posted a lock and key D&G purse that I saw for $999 W&R last month, and the IG person had put it was for sale for $1699, from $4000; and I just feel like it is SO unfair to try to sell that to someone with a $700 mark up, like seriously. I don't mind if you get me for $100 or even $200 if it's a super hot item, but $700 is just ridiculous. I understand that this is how some people make their money but still. It's different if you put them on ebay on an auction and people are willing to bid the price up to that, but to just have it as a BIN price on IG it just strikes a nerve for me. I personally look at the #nordstromrack tag to see if anyone posted something they found that I can call the store and have shipped to me, but to see these people selling things at such a high mark up makes me wonder if NR will see this and stop selling W&R or mark up the prices to discourage people from reselling; therefore, the rest of us regular consumers have to pay more. I even wonder if this whole blue tag thing may be a part of it too because they're losing money with people buying designer items and reselling them for a higher markup. They have already set a ban on the number of items you can buy at last call because of this. Also, why would you even tell people you got the item from NR, show the tag, but then blur out the price? Like we can figure out roughly what the true price was? and then you want to go ahead and tag NR in the photo so the company can see it....smh I just don't get it. I understand you want to try to show your item is authentic but a tag isn't the end all be all to say an item is authentic. Anyhow, I'm so glad to see I'm not the only one who's annoyed by this crap. Thanks for letting me vent lol




That's already happened. Refurb shoes used to be $99. When I shopped at NR years ago the most expensive shoes I saw were $299.99 and that was Chanel.  Now they go up to $399.99 for rockstuds. I know prices have been steadily increasing for shoes.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Found this Jimmy Choo biker bag on clearance [emoji7]

ATTACH]2920110[/ATTACH]


----------



## deltalady

I witnessed my mom find her very first penny find! I was so happy for her. They're Donald J Pilner sandals. Not my style but perfect for her.


----------



## cres911

deltalady said:


> I witnessed my mom find her very first penny find! I was so happy for her. They're Donald J Pilner sandals. Not my style but perfect for her.




Congrats!!! Nice shoes


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Got some Jimmy Choo sandals at the downtown SF Rack

Also found Prada!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Seng said:


> the downside is that a lot of the resellers probably read and get tips from here too! Oh well, still love seeing all the excellent deals you all find!!




I know... I hesitate sometimes and hope that what I post ends up with someone who has been wanting that item.  It makes me so happy to be able to help any of you gals find things you've been looking for.


----------



## Miss Burberry

Found this cashmere Burberry Prorsum scarf for $100 at NR today.  I was so excited because I almost bought it at full price!


----------



## cres911

Love it!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Got a pair of AGLs to replace my old ones! Yay!


----------



## belle_91

I bought these Frye veronica short boots today at Nordstrom rack for 100! I already own a pair in black, and love them so I was super excited to find these in dark brown. They say worn and refinished but they look brand new to me! Yay


----------



## sparksfly

belle_91 said:


> I bought these Frye veronica short boots today at Nordstrom rack for 100! I already own a pair in black, and love them so I was super excited to find these in dark brown. They say worn and refinished but they look brand new to me! Yay




So cute! I own a pair of the frye Veronica combat boots that I scored at TJMaxx for $60, my favorite boots besides the fact that they are a tad small(run small).


----------



## pinkny

sparksfly said:


> So cute! I own a pair of the frye Veronica combat boots that I scored at TJMaxx for $60, my favorite boots besides the fact that they are a tad small(run small).




Did you try the double sock trick?  Does wonders!!


----------



## stacestall

pinkny said:


> Did you try the double sock trick?  Does wonders!!




What's the double sock trick? Wearing double socks while wearing them out, or wearing double to stretch them?


----------



## mainguyen504

stacestall said:


> What's the double sock trick? Wearing double socks while wearing them out, or wearing double to stretch them?



I'd like to know too please!! I own the Veronica short back zip and even though they fit perfectly (sometimes a teeny bit small), somehow I get a small blister on the back of my left heel. The only way I get around it is wearing a extra long pair of skinnies and have it pulled down over my heel/foot.


----------



## Lushi

Anybody know when the next Clear the rack going to be? Thanks in advance.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

mainguyen504 said:


> I'd like to know too please!! I own the Veronica short back zip and even though they fit perfectly (sometimes a teeny bit small), somehow I get a small blister on the back of my left heel. The only way I get around it is wearing a extra long pair of skinnies and have it pulled down over my heel/foot.



I had a fit problem with mine too- I put a pair of "heel cups" in there- like an insert that's only for your heel- mine are clear rubber- and tightened the strap as much as I could so my foot didn't slide up and down. They are MUCH better now!


----------



## sparksfly

pinkny said:


> Did you try the double sock trick?  Does wonders!!




They're so small I can't do it. I've been wearing thin socks and am slowly gonna start working my way up.


----------



## pinkny

mainguyen504 said:


> I'd like to know too please!! I own the Veronica short back zip and even though they fit perfectly (sometimes a teeny bit small), somehow I get a small blister on the back of my left heel. The only way I get around it is wearing a extra long pair of skinnies and have it pulled down over my heel/foot.




Wear two pairs of socks to stretch a small boot till they fit comfortably.


----------



## AirJewels

Is $973 for this Chloe Dree Satchel a good deal?


----------



## kashara

San Leandro NR has 5 Chloe Marcie's! (the round flap ones). 1red, 3 brown (nut), and 2 black. Most have dust bags and authenticity cards but not all.   $949.97 each. Good luck!!!


----------



## Lushi

kashara said:


> San Leandro NR has 5 Chloe Marcie's! (the round flap ones). 1red, 3 brown (nut), and 2 black. Most have dust bags and authenticity cards but not all.   $949.97 each. Good luck!!!




Is it the crossbody or the medium classic one?


----------



## Lushi

AirJewels said:


> Is $973 for this Chloe Dree Satchel a good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921440




I would say soso, unless you love the bag. I got my medium paraty at nr for $700 something about a year ago, if I'm not remembering wrong.


----------



## kashara

AirJewels said:


> Is $973 for this Chloe Dree Satchel a good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921440



Can you please post the UPC code?  Thanks!  (sorry for the double post!)


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Miss Burberry said:


> Found this cashmere Burberry Prorsum scarf for $100 at NR today.  I was so excited because I almost bought it at full price!
> View attachment 2920521




Cute! Do you have the UPC code?


----------



## kashara

It's the hobo. I have pictures but I don't know how to post them from my phone. My app isn't working.


----------



## Lushi

Did some damage to my wallet today,I would have thought these Stuart writs menu boots are regularly more then $170 originally. Well, anyways. What do you guys think? Go deal to keep or soso?


----------



## mharri20

I'm not supposed to be spending any money BUT...I couldn't pass these up! Saint Laurent. Worn and refurbished but can't find anything wrong as they are brand new. $249!!! They were in the designer shoe section (which I always browse in but it's only ever full of TB and coach) so I was surprised nobody of course but I am loving them!! 

Saw a cute pair of miu miu pointy clogs for $179 but passed. Didn't have time to take pictures either as the fiancé was hungry and complaining lol!! This was at the southlake location in ft worth.


----------



## krissa

Lushi said:


> Did some damage to my wallet today,I would have thought these Stuart writs menu boots are regularly more then $170 originally. Well, anyways. What do you guys think? Go deal to keep or soso?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921477
> View attachment 2921478
> View attachment 2921479



&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; those Manolos


----------



## krissa

kashara said:


> San Leandro NR has 5 Chloe Marcie's! (the round flap ones). 1red, 3 brown (nut), and 2 black. Most have dust bags and authenticity cards but not all.   $949.97 each. Good luck!!!



Red tag or blue tag??


----------



## krissa

Lushi said:


> Anybody know when the next Clear the rack going to be? Thanks in advance.



Around 3/31


----------



## louboutal

Lushi said:


> Did some damage to my wallet today,I would have thought these Stuart writs menu boots are regularly more then $170 originally. Well, anyways. What do you guys think? Go deal to keep or soso?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921477
> View attachment 2921478
> View attachment 2921479




Great finds!! I'm pretty sure if you peel the top tag off the SW boots you'll find the retail price is way higher!  Congrats on both!


----------



## louboutal

mharri20 said:


> View attachment 2921492
> 
> View attachment 2921493
> 
> 
> I'm not supposed to be spending any money BUT...I couldn't pass these up! Saint Laurent. Worn and refurbished but can't find anything wrong as they are brand new. $249!!! They were in the designer shoe section (which I always browse in but it's only ever full of TB and coach) so I was surprised nobody of course but I am loving them!!
> 
> Saw a cute pair of miu miu pointy clogs for $179 but passed. Didn't have time to take pictures either as the fiancé was hungry and complaining lol!! This was at the southlake location in ft worth.




Those are gorgeous!!! You def made the right call picking those up. They're such a classic look! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## IStuckACello

Lushi said:


> Did some damage to my wallet today,I would have thought these Stuart writs menu boots are regularly more then $170 originally. Well, anyways. What do you guys think? Go deal to keep or soso?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921477
> View attachment 2921478
> View attachment 2921479




I'm not a huge fan of those SW but the Manolos are hot and classic! Keep the Manolos!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love those Manolos & Saint Laurents!



Lushi said:


> Did some damage to my wallet today,I would have thought these Stuart writs menu boots are regularly more then $170 originally. Well, anyways. What do you guys think? Go deal to keep or soso?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921477
> View attachment 2921478
> View attachment 2921479





mharri20 said:


> View attachment 2921492
> 
> View attachment 2921493
> 
> 
> I'm not supposed to be spending any money BUT...I couldn't pass these up! Saint Laurent. Worn and refurbished but can't find anything wrong as they are brand new. $249!!! They were in the designer shoe section (which I always browse in but it's only ever full of TB and coach) so I was surprised nobody of course but I am loving them!!
> 
> Saw a cute pair of miu miu pointy clogs for $179 but passed. Didn't have time to take pictures either as the fiancé was hungry and complaining lol!! This was at the southlake location in ft worth.


----------



## Lushi

Also got this long pleated long skirt from Alexander wang 2014s for $200 plus tax. Originally $995.


----------



## _iamhannah

After a stressful week, I found this babies!  I thought it was going to be $230 + tax but I was surprised at the price!  I only got it for $150  I Love the color! I wasn't a fan of white but for the price, why the heck not?!


----------



## _iamhannah

Here are my new Laurent!


----------



## kashara

krissa said:


> Red tag or blue tag??



They didn't have red clearance stickers.


----------



## Lushi

_iamhannah said:


> Here are my new Laurent!




Great find! And great price! I have been trying to add a pair of saint Laurent in to my collection, but so far no luck.


----------



## _iamhannah

I forgot to add this one but I found a Phillip Lim 31 Hour Bag today!  I got it for $435 including the tax!  I am still not sure if I will keep it or not. I'M not exactly a fan of the color but we shall see! :3


----------



## _iamhannah

Lushi said:


> Great find! And great price! I have been trying to add a pair of saint Laurent in to my collection, but so far no luck.



I am sure you will find one soon!  My store don't get Saint Laurent that often so I was really surprised they have a pair. It's a matter of luck sometimes!


----------



## mharri20

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Love those Manolos & Saint Laurents!




Thanks!! They are such a versatile classic boot!




_iamhannah said:


> Here are my new Laurent!




Ah I love these! The white is a gorgeous color. I've been hoping to find some myself!


----------



## Blingandblue

bankygirl said:


> SKU is 439000270593. I would DM you but I don't think I can yet


Thanks so much! They have one in my area!


----------



## Blingandblue

Lushi said:


> Also got this long pleated long skirt from Alexander wang 2014s for $200 plus tax. Originally $995.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921586


OMG! That skirt is GORGEOUS! If you happen to have the SKU can you please send it so i can find one in my area???


----------



## Blingandblue

Seng said:


> Definitely agree with this! Insane mark-up prices are so ridiculous. I wish there was a way to discourage this. It shouldn't bother me that much because I understand people have different circumstances and earning extra money is nice, but as I see more and more of these posts I am getting more frustrated. Knowing that there are others out there who are buying up all of these great deals to then turn around and resell them for a much higher profit...definitely makes the hunt less fun sometimes. I love this forum and how helpful this community is... but the downside is that a lot of the resellers probably read and get tips from here too! Oh well, still love seeing all the excellent deals you all find!!


I totally agree!!! I just hope that no one actually buys stuff from them off instagram! I would be scared of scammers!!!


----------



## devik

mharri20 said:


> View attachment 2921492
> 
> View attachment 2921493
> 
> 
> I'm not supposed to be spending any money BUT...I couldn't pass these up! Saint Laurent. Worn and refurbished but can't find anything wrong as they are brand new. $249!!! They were in the designer shoe section (which I always browse in but it's only ever full of TB and coach) so I was surprised nobody of course but I am loving them!!





_iamhannah said:


> Here are my new Laurent!




You both scored some totally awesome shoes!

The Manolos upthread are also great. Nice finds, ladies!


----------



## Lawseenai

Lushi said:


> Did some damage to my wallet today,I would have thought these Stuart writs menu boots are regularly more then $170 originally. Well, anyways. What do you guys think? Go deal to keep or soso?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921477
> View attachment 2921478
> View attachment 2921479




Those pumps!!!


----------



## mharri20

devik said:


> You both scored some totally awesome shoes!
> 
> The Manolos upthread are also great. Nice finds, ladies!




Thanks!!! This makes me feel better about spending the money lol.


----------



## tastangan

kashara said:


> San Leandro NR has 5 Chloe Marcie's! (the round flap ones). 1red, 3 brown (nut), and 2 black. Most have dust bags and authenticity cards but not all.   $949.97 each. Good luck!!!



I could have sworn that the Marcie hobos were $6xx a few weeks ago. I wish those are the satchels though.


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

I typically only purchase perfume from the NR near my work in Willow Grove, PA and never have much luck finding anything higher end worth purchasing, especially when it comes to handbags (They normally only have Kate Spade, MBMJ, Michael Kors, etc). I am always green with envy when I see all the amazing finds here and always wished I would become so lucky to find something truly remarkable...
This past Friday I went to grab my perfume which sells out often. Was already feeling so lucky to have snagged the very last one! On my way to the register, I made a pit stop in the bag section. Made my rounds and noticed the clearance rack was looking pretty full. As I was about to walk away, I noticed a familiar looking handle peeking out from the bottom of a mountain of clearance purses. When I pulled it out, I literally could not believe my eyes...


The 3.1 Phillip Lim Ryder in croc embossed leather!!!

Now this may not be a big deal to most, but this is a bag that I have seriously been considering buying for about a year now (I am a huge 3.1 Phillip Lim fan), but never pulled the trigger. Not only did I manage to stumble upon this gorgeous bag, but the price could not be beat - The bag is normally about 1K for this size (it's the 'small' version) and I managed to score this beauty for $309.00 in perfect condition and still had wrapping on the hardware!! &#128513;

I thought I was going to have a heart attack from excitement and still can't believe that I finally had my very own amazing NR find! Thanks so much for letting me share everyone!! &#128522;


----------



## mainguyen504

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I had a fit problem with mine too- I put a pair of "heel cups" in there- like an insert that's only for your heel- mine are clear rubber- and tightened the strap as much as I could so my foot didn't slide up and down. They are MUCH better now!


 



pinkny said:


> Wear two pairs of socks to stretch a small boot till they fit comfortably.



Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## My3boyscde

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> I typically only purchase perfume from the NR near my work in Willow Grove, PA and never have much luck finding anything higher end worth purchasing, especially when it comes to handbags (They normally only have Kate Spade, MBMJ, Michael Kors, etc). I am always green with envy when I see all the amazing finds here and always wished I would become so lucky to find something truly remarkable...
> This past Friday I went to grab my perfume which sells out often. Was already feeling so lucky to have snagged the very last one! On my way to the register, I made a pit stop in the bag section. Made my rounds and noticed the clearance rack was looking pretty full. As I was about to walk away, I noticed a familiar looking handle peeking out from the bottom of a mountain of clearance purses. When I pulled it out, I literally could not believe my eyes...
> View attachment 2922144
> 
> The 3.1 Phillip Lim Ryder in croc embossed leather!!!
> 
> Now this may not be a big deal to most, but this is a bag that I have seriously been considering buying for about a year now (I am a huge 3.1 Phillip Lim fan), but never pulled the trigger. Not only did I manage to stumble upon this gorgeous bag, but the price could not be beat - The bag is normally about 1K for this size (it's the 'small' version) and I managed to score this beauty for $309.00 in perfect condition and still had wrapping on the hardware!! &#128513;
> 
> I thought I was going to have a heart attack from excitement and still can't believe that I finally had my very own amazing NR find! Thanks so much for letting me share everyone!! &#128522;



Congrats on a beautiful bag! I love that location!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

My3boyscde said:


> Congrats on a beautiful bag! I love that location!




Thank you so much! I am very excited about my find (in case you couldn't already tell, baahaha) &#128513;


----------



## PetiteFromSF

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> I typically only purchase perfume from the NR near my work in Willow Grove, PA and never have much luck finding anything higher end worth purchasing, especially when it comes to handbags (They normally only have Kate Spade, MBMJ, Michael Kors, etc). I am always green with envy when I see all the amazing finds here and always wished I would become so lucky to find something truly remarkable...
> This past Friday I went to grab my perfume which sells out often. Was already feeling so lucky to have snagged the very last one! On my way to the register, I made a pit stop in the bag section. Made my rounds and noticed the clearance rack was looking pretty full. As I was about to walk away, I noticed a familiar looking handle peeking out from the bottom of a mountain of clearance purses. When I pulled it out, I literally could not believe my eyes...
> View attachment 2922144
> 
> The 3.1 Phillip Lim Ryder in croc embossed leather!!!
> 
> Now this may not be a big deal to most, but this is a bag that I have seriously been considering buying for about a year now (I am a huge 3.1 Phillip Lim fan), but never pulled the trigger. Not only did I manage to stumble upon this gorgeous bag, but the price could not be beat - The bag is normally about 1K for this size (it's the 'small' version) and I managed to score this beauty for $309.00 in perfect condition and still had wrapping on the hardware!! &#128513;
> 
> I thought I was going to have a heart attack from excitement and still can't believe that I finally had my very own amazing NR find! Thanks so much for letting me share everyone!! &#128522;



Love it!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

elisainthecity said:


> Love it!




Thank you so much! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## krissa

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> I typically only purchase perfume from the NR near my work in Willow Grove, PA and never have much luck finding anything higher end worth purchasing, especially when it comes to handbags (They normally only have Kate Spade, MBMJ, Michael Kors, etc). I am always green with envy when I see all the amazing finds here and always wished I would become so lucky to find something truly remarkable...
> This past Friday I went to grab my perfume which sells out often. Was already feeling so lucky to have snagged the very last one! On my way to the register, I made a pit stop in the bag section. Made my rounds and noticed the clearance rack was looking pretty full. As I was about to walk away, I noticed a familiar looking handle peeking out from the bottom of a mountain of clearance purses. When I pulled it out, I literally could not believe my eyes...
> View attachment 2922144
> 
> The 3.1 Phillip Lim Ryder in croc embossed leather!!!
> 
> Now this may not be a big deal to most, but this is a bag that I have seriously been considering buying for about a year now (I am a huge 3.1 Phillip Lim fan), but never pulled the trigger. Not only did I manage to stumble upon this gorgeous bag, but the price could not be beat - The bag is normally about 1K for this size (it's the 'small' version) and I managed to score this beauty for $309.00 in perfect condition and still had wrapping on the hardware!! &#128513;
> 
> I thought I was going to have a heart attack from excitement and still can't believe that I finally had my very own amazing NR find! Thanks so much for letting me share everyone!! &#128522;



Amazing!! I know that feeling, lol.


----------



## Cthai

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> I typically only purchase perfume from the NR near my work in Willow Grove, PA and never have much luck finding anything higher end worth purchasing, especially when it comes to handbags (They normally only have Kate Spade, MBMJ, Michael Kors, etc). I am always green with envy when I see all the amazing finds here and always wished I would become so lucky to find something truly remarkable...
> This past Friday I went to grab my perfume which sells out often. Was already feeling so lucky to have snagged the very last one! On my way to the register, I made a pit stop in the bag section. Made my rounds and noticed the clearance rack was looking pretty full. As I was about to walk away, I noticed a familiar looking handle peeking out from the bottom of a mountain of clearance purses. When I pulled it out, I literally could not believe my eyes...
> View attachment 2922144
> 
> The 3.1 Phillip Lim Ryder in croc embossed leather!!!
> 
> Now this may not be a big deal to most, but this is a bag that I have seriously been considering buying for about a year now (I am a huge 3.1 Phillip Lim fan), but never pulled the trigger. Not only did I manage to stumble upon this gorgeous bag, but the price could not be beat - The bag is normally about 1K for this size (it's the 'small' version) and I managed to score this beauty for $309.00 in perfect condition and still had wrapping on the hardware!! &#128513;
> 
> I thought I was going to have a heart attack from excitement and still can't believe that I finally had my very own amazing NR find! Thanks so much for letting me share everyone!! &#128522;



Congrats ! Super cute bag! I am also hoping one day I get so lucky like everyone on here . I used to live near Willow grove mall (about 12 years ago) and there was no Nordstrom rack then lol


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Very sad. Bought my Burberry wedge booties from NR only 2-3 weeks ago and this happened.

Is it worth it to bring it into Nordstrom Rack to ask if they can fix it or am I better off just going straight to shoe repair?


----------



## Sunnycalif

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 2922444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad. Bought my Burberry wedge booties from NR only 2-3 weeks ago and this happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worth it to bring it into Nordstrom Rack to ask if they can fix it or am I better off just going straight to shoe repair?




Sorry that it happened to your Burberry booties. I would just take them back to the rack, they should be able to refund you and relocate another pair for u. Good luck! Any shoes shouldn't have this problem after couple weeks not to mention Burberry.


----------



## kashara

tastangan said:


> I could have sworn that the Marcie hobos were $6xx a few weeks ago. I wish those are the satchels though.



I'm don't know anything about the Marcie so I could be totally wrong about it being the hobo.  Silly me I didn't think to take a pic of a tag, but here is a pic of the bags (sorry I didn't know how to post it from my phone yesterday):


----------



## Seng

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> I typically only purchase perfume from the NR near my work in Willow Grove, PA and never have much luck finding anything higher end worth purchasing, especially when it comes to handbags (They normally only have Kate Spade, MBMJ, Michael Kors, etc). I am always green with envy when I see all the amazing finds here and always wished I would become so lucky to find something truly remarkable...
> This past Friday I went to grab my perfume which sells out often. Was already feeling so lucky to have snagged the very last one! On my way to the register, I made a pit stop in the bag section. Made my rounds and noticed the clearance rack was looking pretty full. As I was about to walk away, I noticed a familiar looking handle peeking out from the bottom of a mountain of clearance purses. When I pulled it out, I literally could not believe my eyes...
> View attachment 2922144
> 
> The 3.1 Phillip Lim Ryder in croc embossed leather!!!
> 
> Now this may not be a big deal to most, but this is a bag that I have seriously been considering buying for about a year now (I am a huge 3.1 Phillip Lim fan), but never pulled the trigger. Not only did I manage to stumble upon this gorgeous bag, but the price could not be beat - The bag is normally about 1K for this size (it's the 'small' version) and I managed to score this beauty for $309.00 in perfect condition and still had wrapping on the hardware!! &#128513;
> 
> I thought I was going to have a heart attack from excitement and still can't believe that I finally had my very own amazing NR find! Thanks so much for letting me share everyone!! &#128522;




Congrats!!!! I occasionally shop at willow grove and have never found a treasure like that there! I did however buy that exact same bag at NR when I went to a conference in Houston! Posted about it a few weeks ago and I can say it continues to be well loved


----------



## feudingfaeries

_iamhannah said:


> I forgot to add this one but I found a Phillip Lim 31 Hour Bag today!  I got it for $435 including the tax!  I am still not sure if I will keep it or not. I'M not exactly a fan of the color but we shall see! :3



Omg. Can I get the sku for this?


----------



## krissa

I've been shopping a little too much this week too. I got these gorgeous stuart weitzman pumps for under $100 & this Dior Holiday Collecrion Palette for $19.97. I decided to keep the Stella M. Falabella too and I &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; It.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 2922444
> 
> 
> Very sad. Bought my Burberry wedge booties from NR only 2-3 weeks ago and this happened.
> 
> Is it worth it to bring it into Nordstrom Rack to ask if they can fix it or am I better off just going straight to shoe repair?



Thanks for the suggestion! Brought it in & although they weren't able to fix it, they recommended a shoe cobbler who fixed it for free on the spot.


----------



## IStuckACello

krissa said:


> I've been shopping a little too much this week too. I got these gorgeous stuart weitzman pumps for under $100 & this Dior Holiday Collecrion Palette for $19.97. I decided to keep the Stella M. Falabella too and I [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; It.




Whoa they had dior makeup? Was it special purchase or a full line transfer? Any upc? Thanks!


----------



## ilysukixD

kashara said:


> I'm don't know anything about the Marcie so I could be totally wrong about it being the hobo.  Silly me I didn't think to take a pic of a tag, but here is a pic of the bags (sorry I didn't know how to post it from my phone yesterday):



OMG how much is for the red one??


----------



## Lawseenai

krissa said:


> I've been shopping a little too much this week too. I got these gorgeous stuart weitzman pumps for under $100 & this Dior Holiday Collecrion Palette for $19.97. I decided to keep the Stella M. Falabella too and I &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; It.




Would love upc for the red pumps! Thx


----------



## bakeacookie

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> I typically only purchase perfume from the NR near my work in Willow Grove, PA and never have much luck finding anything higher end worth purchasing, especially when it comes to handbags (They normally only have Kate Spade, MBMJ, Michael Kors, etc). I am always green with envy when I see all the amazing finds here and always wished I would become so lucky to find something truly remarkable...
> This past Friday I went to grab my perfume which sells out often. Was already feeling so lucky to have snagged the very last one! On my way to the register, I made a pit stop in the bag section. Made my rounds and noticed the clearance rack was looking pretty full. As I was about to walk away, I noticed a familiar looking handle peeking out from the bottom of a mountain of clearance purses. When I pulled it out, I literally could not believe my eyes...
> View attachment 2922144
> 
> The 3.1 Phillip Lim Ryder in croc embossed leather!!!
> 
> Now this may not be a big deal to most, but this is a bag that I have seriously been considering buying for about a year now (I am a huge 3.1 Phillip Lim fan), but never pulled the trigger. Not only did I manage to stumble upon this gorgeous bag, but the price could not be beat - The bag is normally about 1K for this size (it's the 'small' version) and I managed to score this beauty for $309.00 in perfect condition and still had wrapping on the hardware!! [emoji16]
> 
> I thought I was going to have a heart attack from excitement and still can't believe that I finally had my very own amazing NR find! Thanks so much for letting me share everyone!! [emoji4]




Congrats!!


----------



## Czonkii

what is the meaning of red tag and blue tag?


----------



## tastangan

kashara said:


> I'm don't know anything about the Marcie so I could be totally wrong about it being the hobo.  Silly me I didn't think to take a pic of a tag, but here is a pic of the bags (sorry I didn't know how to post it from my phone yesterday):




Yup, that's the hobo. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I got these beautiful dior ankle boots! I don't know how much they retailed for but they are so comfy and the leather is so soft.


----------



## tastangan

Czonkii said:


> what is the meaning of red tag and blue tag?




Red tag is clearance and you get an extra 25% off during Clear the Rack events. It seems that they started putting blue tags on some Wear & Refurbished and Hautelook items and you won't get the extra 25% off during CtR. I think those would have been red tagged previously.


----------



## krissa

Lawseenai said:


> Would love upc for the red pumps! Thx





ilysukixD said:


> OMG how much is for the red one??



Unfortunately it's a assorted sku. They were $94.97 though. 



IStuckACello said:


> Whoa they had dior makeup? Was it special purchase or a full line transfer? Any upc? Thanks!



It had to be a return from Hautelook or online. Here's the UPC  3348901215978


----------



## hannah.hewi.

oh man, great find!!




mharri20 said:


> View attachment 2921492
> 
> View attachment 2921493
> 
> 
> I'm not supposed to be spending any money BUT...I couldn't pass these up! Saint Laurent. Worn and refurbished but can't find anything wrong as they are brand new. $249!!! They were in the designer shoe section (which I always browse in but it's only ever full of TB and coach) so I was surprised nobody of course but I am loving them!!
> 
> Saw a cute pair of miu miu pointy clogs for $179 but passed. Didn't have time to take pictures either as the fiancé was hungry and complaining lol!! This was at the southlake location in ft worth.


----------



## Lushi

Blingandblue said:


> OMG! That skirt is GORGEOUS! If you happen to have the SKU can you please send it so i can find one in my area???




t


----------



## kashara

ilysukixD said:


> OMG how much is for the red one??




$949.97. I was there at closing time on Sunday, hopefully it's still there if you call.  Ask for Robin, he works in that area and is really nice, helpful and smart.


----------



## Tarhls

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 2922755
> View attachment 2922756
> 
> 
> I got these beautiful dior ankle boots! I don't know how much they retailed for but they are so comfy and the leather is so soft.


Love the Dior booties.


----------



## devik

mharri20 said:


> Thanks!!! This makes me feel better about spending the money lol.



Hahaha just call me The Enabler! 



THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> I typically only purchase perfume from  the NR near my work in Willow Grove, PA and never have much luck finding  anything higher end worth purchasing, especially when it comes to  handbags (They normally only have Kate Spade, MBMJ, Michael Kors, etc). I  am always green with envy when I see all the amazing finds here and  always wished I would become so lucky to find something truly  remarkable...
> This past Friday I went to grab my perfume which sells out often. Was  already feeling so lucky to have snagged the very last one! On my way to  the register, I made a pit stop in the bag section. Made my rounds and  noticed the clearance rack was looking pretty full. As I was about to  walk away, I noticed a familiar looking handle peeking out from the  bottom of a mountain of clearance purses. When I pulled it out, I  literally could not believe my eyes...
> View attachment 2922144
> 
> The 3.1 Phillip Lim Ryder in croc embossed leather!!!
> 
> Now this may not be a big deal to most, but this is a bag that I have  seriously been considering buying for about a year now (I am a huge 3.1  Phillip Lim fan), but never pulled the trigger. Not only did I manage to  stumble upon this gorgeous bag, but the price could not be beat - The  bag is normally about 1K for this size (it's the 'small' version) and I  managed to score this beauty for $309.00 in perfect condition and still  had wrapping on the hardware!! &#128513;
> 
> I thought I was going to have a heart attack from excitement and still  can't believe that I finally had my very own amazing NR find! Thanks so  much for letting me share everyone!! &#128522;



CONGRATS ON THIS GREAT FIND! It sounds like the NR Gods were smiling on you that day! Hopefully you bought a lottery ticket, too! 



Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 2922755
> View attachment 2922756
> 
> 
> I got these beautiful dior ankle boots! I don't know how much they  retailed for but they are so comfy and the leather is so soft.



I believe those are in the range of $995 original retail. They are gorgeous!


----------



## tastangan

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> I typically only purchase perfume from the NR near my work in Willow Grove, PA and never have much luck finding anything higher end worth purchasing, especially when it comes to handbags (They normally only have Kate Spade, MBMJ, Michael Kors, etc). I am always green with envy when I see all the amazing finds here and always wished I would become so lucky to find something truly remarkable...
> This past Friday I went to grab my perfume which sells out often. Was already feeling so lucky to have snagged the very last one! On my way to the register, I made a pit stop in the bag section. Made my rounds and noticed the clearance rack was looking pretty full. As I was about to walk away, I noticed a familiar looking handle peeking out from the bottom of a mountain of clearance purses. When I pulled it out, I literally could not believe my eyes...
> View attachment 2922144
> 
> The 3.1 Phillip Lim Ryder in croc embossed leather!!!
> 
> Now this may not be a big deal to most, but this is a bag that I have seriously been considering buying for about a year now (I am a huge 3.1 Phillip Lim fan), but never pulled the trigger. Not only did I manage to stumble upon this gorgeous bag, but the price could not be beat - The bag is normally about 1K for this size (it's the 'small' version) and I managed to score this beauty for $309.00 in perfect condition and still had wrapping on the hardware!! &#128513;
> 
> I thought I was going to have a heart attack from excitement and still can't believe that I finally had my very own amazing NR find! Thanks so much for letting me share everyone!! &#128522;



Congrats! I found my first Pashli through the ladies here too. And like you, it was a bag I considered buying but I couldn't pull the trigger even at the sale price. I'm glad I waited because I got it cheaper through NR.


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

devik said:


> Hahaha just call me The Enabler!
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS ON THIS GREAT FIND! It sounds like the NR Gods were smiling on you that day! Hopefully you bought a lottery ticket, too!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe those are in the range of $995 original retail. They are gorgeous!




Hahaha I should have! Unfortunately my luck ran out later that evening when I was eating dinner and managed to somehow chip my tooth but I guess you win some and ya lose some, right? Lol.


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

tastangan said:


> Congrats! I found my first Pashli through the ladies here too. And like you, it was a bag I considered buying but I couldn't pull the trigger even at the sale price. I'm glad I waited because I got it cheaper through NR.




Oh awesome, that is so exciting!! It definitely pays to be patient! Easier said than done in my case but this will be a lesson for me in the future to not be so impulsive when shopping, lol &#128540;


----------



## candy2100

tastangan said:


> Red tag is clearance and you get an extra 25% off during Clear the Rack events. It seems that they started putting blue tags on some Wear & Refurbished and Hautelook items and you won't get the extra 25% off during CtR. I think those would have been red tagged previously.




I asked an employee about the blue, and she told me it means the item came from the full-line store.


----------



## JNH14

candy2100 said:


> I asked an employee about the blue, and she told me it means the item came from the full-line store.


 
Yuck-if that's true than none of the normal transfers from Nordstrom will ever go on clearance for clear the rack events!


----------



## stacestall

JNH14 said:


> Yuck-if that's true than none of the normal transfers from Nordstrom will ever go on clearance for clear the rack events!




Idk, my theory is that the blue tag merch will be marked with a blue tag as its first barcode when it first gets to the store and as markdowns start to occur it'll get the thin regular red tags like everything else. I doubt they would keep them blue always and never let them go on clearance.


----------



## Bentley143

Lushi said:


> Also got this long pleated long skirt from Alexander wang 2014s for $200 plus tax. Originally $995.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921586


which Nordstrom rack was this?


----------



## tastangan

stacestall said:


> Idk, my theory is that the blue tag merch will be marked with a blue tag as its first barcode when it first gets to the store and as markdowns start to occur it'll get the thin regular red tags like everything else. I doubt they would keep them blue always and never let them go on clearance.




That's possible. Maybe they want to prevent it from being eligible for CTR right away.


----------



## shopaholic919

kashara said:


> I'm don't know anything about the Marcie so I could be totally wrong about it being the hobo.  Silly me I didn't think to take a pic of a tag, but here is a pic of the bags (sorry I didn't know how to post it from my phone yesterday):




The red one is on its way to me!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CrazyCatBaby

Nice find, ladies! Will be at NR Aventura, FL (Miami), not really expecting something amazing as well as at Saks 5th but I gotta get this itch off me, so.... fingers crossed. lol


----------



## Lushi

Bentley143 said:


> which Nordstrom rack was this?


Costa Mesa location in California


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 2922755
> View attachment 2922756
> 
> 
> I got these beautiful dior ankle boots! I don't know how much they retailed for but they are so comfy and the leather is so soft.



I love 'em! thanks for sharing. I saw that those are available at two Racks nearby so I'm searching tomorrow!


----------



## glamourous1098

stacestall said:


> Idk, my theory is that the blue tag merch will be marked with a blue tag as its first barcode when it first gets to the store and as markdowns start to occur it'll get the thin regular red tags like everything else. I doubt they would keep them blue always and never let them go on clearance.



I think this is how it will work, I was in the Boston NR and I saw a blue-tagged item (full line transfer) with a red tag over it.  Maybe just a fluke, but I hope not!


----------



## mpepe32

has anyone ordered from a rack and have it shipped to them lately?  I ordered a watch on Saturday and was told on Monday that the item was sent to a regional centre to be shipped out.  I still have not gotten an email from ups and today Nordstrom told me I may not get a scan until it gets closer to the destination, for me is Canada.  they told me they have until march 18th to get the item to me.  I hate not knowing what's going on with my package, it makes me worry. The scanning is a reassurance for me, has anyone else had the same experience?  TIA


----------



## deltalady

The round Ray-Ban's that are the rage right now and a MbMJ clutch are at Willowbrook Houston NR


----------



## PetiteFromSF

mpepe32 said:


> has anyone ordered from a rack and have it shipped to them lately?  I ordered a watch on Saturday and was told on Monday that the item was sent to a regional centre to be shipped out.  I still have not gotten an email from ups and today Nordstrom told me I may not get a scan until it gets closer to the destination, for me is Canada.  they told me they have until march 18th to get the item to me.  I hate not knowing what's going on with my package, it makes me worry. The scanning is a reassurance for me, has anyone else had the same experience?  TIA



I just recently ordered a coat on Saturday. Only yesterday was when Nordstrom Rack sent me an e-mail with the shipping info.


----------



## mpepe32

okay thanks for letting me know.  I hope by tomorrow I get a email.


----------



## mokummeisje

mharri20 said:


> Thanks!! They are such a versatile classic boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I love these! The white is a gorgeous color. I've been hoping to find some myself!




I have never seen Saint Laurent in any of my NR. Till last week. There was a pair of black, suede platform booties at the Washington Square location in Portland. Size 39.5 at $299. A little to small for me and not really my style either but who gets them will sure be happy. Did find a pair of suede stiletto booties at Neiman Marcus online at $301. Have not received them yet but can't wait!


----------



## silk7

Saw the most tattered and dirty top hanging on a clearance rack at one of the best Rack in my area! Was so shocked to see it hadn't been pulled. Same with the accessories, I've seen broken and items missing stones in multiple stores. Last week I came across a Vera Wang shaggy clutch that looked like it fell outta someone's attic and it was marked $90 &#128561;


----------



## gottaluvmybags

elisainthecity said:


> I just recently ordered a coat on Saturday. Only yesterday was when Nordstrom Rack sent me an e-mail with the shipping info.




I ordered my Michelle watch on Thursday (I think) and it got here Monday!  Mind you it's only 3 hrs away&#128521;


----------



## boston

here is my local NR update in natick MA outside of boston
TB caroline FLATS in all RED $99.00 in designer size 6 section
PRADA heels two colors nice shape blue tag $229 size 8.5.
AGL flats TAN size 7.5 109.00 
ARMANI KIDS sneakers size 6 109.00 down from 300
TB moccassion all gold with logo buckle $99 on clearance in size 6.5

IF YOUR looking for a BURBERRY TRENCH and you are a size 2 or 4
they have a black pony hair from 2014 collection I think it retailed around 5500.00 
for $749.00
Also I spotted some YSL leather pants in olive cannot remember price
also spotted one pair of short SW boots with two buckles for 180 or so in size 6.5 

and that is about all that is worth reporting.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## bunnyr

boston said:


> here is my local NR update in natick MA outside of boston
> 
> TB caroline FLATS in all RED $99.00 in designer size 6 section
> 
> PRADA heels two colors nice shape blue tag $229 size 8.5.
> 
> AGL flats TAN size 7.5 109.00
> 
> ARMANI KIDS sneakers size 6 109.00 down from 300
> 
> TB moccassion all gold with logo buckle $99 on clearance in size 6.5
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOUR looking for a BURBERRY TRENCH and you are a size 2 or 4
> 
> they have a black pony hair from 2014 collection I think it retailed around 5500.00
> 
> for $749.00
> 
> Also I spotted some YSL leather pants in olive cannot remember price
> 
> also spotted one pair of short SW boots with two buckles for 180 or so in size 6.5
> 
> 
> 
> and that is about all that is worth reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!




You mean Framingham? I've never seen these brands here..


----------



## boston

ohh I'm so sorry Yes Its framingham I consider it natick since its so close to the NATICK MALL!!


----------



## skyqueen

boston said:


> ohh I'm so sorry Yes Its framingham I consider it natick since its so close to the NATICK MALL!!




LOL! I do, too [emoji6]


----------



## Lawseenai

boston said:


> here is my local NR update in natick MA outside of boston
> 
> TB caroline FLATS in all RED $99.00 in designer size 6 section
> 
> PRADA heels two colors nice shape blue tag $229 size 8.5.
> 
> AGL flats TAN size 7.5 109.00
> 
> ARMANI KIDS sneakers size 6 109.00 down from 300
> 
> TB moccassion all gold with logo buckle $99 on clearance in size 6.5
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOUR looking for a BURBERRY TRENCH and you are a size 2 or 4
> 
> they have a black pony hair from 2014 collection I think it retailed around 5500.00
> 
> for $749.00
> 
> Also I spotted some YSL leather pants in olive cannot remember price
> 
> also spotted one pair of short SW boots with two buckles for 180 or so in size 6.5
> 
> 
> 
> and that is about all that is worth reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!




Don't have anything I want / fit but I appreciate your report!


----------



## Pao9

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> I typically only purchase perfume from the NR near my work in Willow Grove, PA and never have much luck finding anything higher end worth purchasing, especially when it comes to handbags (They normally only have Kate Spade, MBMJ, Michael Kors, etc). I am always green with envy when I see all the amazing finds here and always wished I would become so lucky to find something truly remarkable...
> This past Friday I went to grab my perfume which sells out often. Was already feeling so lucky to have snagged the very last one! On my way to the register, I made a pit stop in the bag section. Made my rounds and noticed the clearance rack was looking pretty full. As I was about to walk away, I noticed a familiar looking handle peeking out from the bottom of a mountain of clearance purses. When I pulled it out, I literally could not believe my eyes...
> View attachment 2922144
> 
> The 3.1 Phillip Lim Ryder in croc embossed leather!!!
> 
> Now this may not be a big deal to most, but this is a bag that I have seriously been considering buying for about a year now (I am a huge 3.1 Phillip Lim fan), but never pulled the trigger. Not only did I manage to stumble upon this gorgeous bag, but the price could not be beat - The bag is normally about 1K for this size (it's the 'small' version) and I managed to score this beauty for $309.00 in perfect condition and still had wrapping on the hardware!! [emoji16]
> 
> I thought I was going to have a heart attack from excitement and still can't believe that I finally had my very own amazing NR find! Thanks so much for letting me share everyone!! [emoji4]




So great when you find something you always wanted!!!


----------



## NANI1972

gottaluvmybags said:


> I ordered my Michelle watch on Thursday (I think) and it got here Monday!  Mind you it's only 3 hrs away&#128521;




What Michele did you get?! Can you post a pic? &#128521;


----------



## mpepe32

gottaluvmybags said:


> I ordered my Michelle watch on Thursday (I think) and it got here Monday!  Mind you it's only 3 hrs away&#128521;


 
Did they send you an email with a tracking number?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

NANI1972 said:


> What Michele did you get?! Can you post a pic? &#128521;







mpepe32 said:


> Did they send you an email with a tracking number?




I got the white/gold jelly I posted a couple of pages back (the arm with 4 of them), it was on sale for $89 so I couldn't pass it up!

I bought it Thursday evening and received an email with the tracking the next day at 4:45.


----------



## mpepe32

gottaluvmybags said:


> I got the white/gold jelly I posted a couple of pages back (the arm with 4 of them), it was on sale for $89 so I couldn't pass it up!
> 
> I bought it Thursday evening and received an email with the tracking the next day at 4:45.


 
okay now this worries me.  why am I still waiting for a tracking number if I bought it Saturday and was told on Monday it had been shipped out to a distribution centre?


----------



## mranda

mpepe32 said:


> okay now this worries me.  why am I still waiting for a tracking number if I bought it Saturday and was told on Monday it had been shipped out to a distribution centre?



The last time I had something sent, they never emailed tracking info. I called the store and they gave me the info over the phone.


----------



## mpepe32

mranda said:


> The last time I had something sent, they never emailed tracking info. I called the store and they gave me the info over the phone.


 
I've called several times to the point that I think if I call again, they won't want to help me.  The manager said she would call me Friday and that she was waiting on someone else to provide her with the info.  I think she is off today.  I guess I have no choice but to wait for Friday.


----------



## sacko

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> I typically only purchase perfume from the NR near my work in Willow Grove, PA and never have much luck finding anything higher end worth purchasing, especially when it comes to handbags (They normally only have Kate Spade, MBMJ, Michael Kors, etc). I am always green with envy when I see all the amazing finds here and always wished I would become so lucky to find something truly remarkable...
> This past Friday I went to grab my perfume which sells out often. Was already feeling so lucky to have snagged the very last one! On my way to the register, I made a pit stop in the bag section. Made my rounds and noticed the clearance rack was looking pretty full. As I was about to walk away, I noticed a familiar looking handle peeking out from the bottom of a mountain of clearance purses. When I pulled it out, I literally could not believe my eyes...
> View attachment 2922144
> 
> The 3.1 Phillip Lim Ryder in croc embossed leather!!!
> 
> Now this may not be a big deal to most, but this is a bag that I have seriously been considering buying for about a year now (I am a huge 3.1 Phillip Lim fan), but never pulled the trigger. Not only did I manage to stumble upon this gorgeous bag, but the price could not be beat - The bag is normally about 1K for this size (it's the 'small' version) and I managed to score this beauty for $309.00 in perfect condition and still had wrapping on the hardware!! &#128513;
> 
> I thought I was going to have a heart attack from excitement and still can't believe that I finally had my very own amazing NR find! Thanks so much for letting me share everyone!! &#128522;



amazing find!!!! Congrats on your amazing purchase! also have been loking for a ryder and Pashli at a Rack, but never been able to find one. That Croc is just amazing


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

sacko said:


> amazing find!!!! Congrats on your amazing purchase! also have been loking for a ryder and Pashli at a Rack, but never been able to find one. That Croc is just amazing




Thank you so much! Oh I know what you mean - I have literally never even SEEN any 3.1 Phillip Lim items in general at any of the NR (or similar stores like tjmaxx, marshalls, or Ross) near me, let alone the exact bag I was drooling over for a year! I never have luck like that, so it was an absolute shock! Still is, lol. 
I have been using the bag ever since and really do love it. It's a little stiff at first but I am hoping it will soften up a bit with continued use. I will definitely be picking another one up in a bigger size at some point in the future as well because it is THAT good! 
I hope you find the Pashli or Ryder of your dreams, too!! &#128522;


----------



## krissa

I'm bringing back those candy apple red stuart weitzman pumps tomorrow if anyone wants them.


----------



## sacko

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> Thank you so much! Oh I know what you mean - I have literally never even SEEN any 3.1 Phillip Lim items in general at any of the NR (or similar stores like tjmaxx, marshalls, or Ross) near me, let alone the exact bag I was drooling over for a year! I never have luck like that, so it was an absolute shock! Still is, lol.
> I have been using the bag ever since and really do love it. It's a little stiff at first but I am hoping it will soften up a bit with continued use. I will definitely be picking another one up in a bigger size at some point in the future as well because it is THAT good!
> I hope you find the Pashli or Ryder of your dreams, too!! &#128522;



Thanks! and im glad your bag came for you lol, it was meant for you!


----------



## pecknnibble

krissa said:


> I'm bringing back those candy apple red stuart weitzman pumps tomorrow if anyone wants them.




Krissa, what size are the pumps? And which location? Thanks!


----------



## IStuckACello

Got this AW bag at rack today for $389. Not wild about the color but love the style. Anyone think it's dyeable?


----------



## krissa

pecknnibble said:


> Krissa, what size are the pumps? And which location? Thanks!



8.5 and white plains


----------



## pecknnibble

krissa said:


> 8.5 and white plains




Aww not my size. Thanks for the info anyway!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

IStuckACello said:


> Got this AW bag at rack today for $389. Not wild about the color but love the style. Anyone think it's dyeable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926400




I love it! Not sure if you can dye it though. Do you have he SKU?


----------



## IStuckACello

elisainthecity said:


> I love it! Not sure if you can dye it though. Do you have he SKU?




Yup! 887032303350
Will let you know if I return. I literally got it as the salesperson was putting it out in the evening-it has a really unique opening which is why I loved the shape. Just can't deal with white but might cost too much to dye....I'll call around a few places tomorrow


----------



## silk7

IStuckACello said:


> Got this AW bag at rack today for $389. Not wild about the color but love the style. Anyone think it's dyeable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926400




What a nice bag! But I'm a sucker for white handbags &#128563;


----------



## gottaluvmybags

IStuckACello said:


> Yup! 887032303350
> Will let you know if I return. I literally got it as the salesperson was putting it out in the evening-it has a really unique opening which is why I loved the shape. Just can't deal with white but might cost too much to dye....I'll call around a few places tomorrow
> View attachment 2926513
> View attachment 2926515




It shouldn't be too tough to dye, the leather looks smooth enough, hopefully it won't stiffen the leather though.  I did my PS1 pouch because it was tan and it was getting dirty and scuffed - I used the Tarrago self shine kit from Amazon


----------



## IStuckACello

Thanks guys! I also found this Michele watch today...love the Rose gold and I definitely  won't be able to afford 5 digit price tag of the Rose gold apple watch I was lusting over - this is a pretty alternative


----------



## Marisaann

Hi all my name is Marisa and I am a couponer and now newbie penny finder! I look forward to getting to know you all and helping us all score awesome deals!!!


----------



## GG12345

awesome finds today!! hbd  3.1 Philip lim "large" pashli for only 322 after tax. altered/refinished so no upc. Jeffrey Campbell shadow for 50 but idk if I'm sold on it. super great deal tho. assorted upc so no search and send


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Sorry I'm so late posting these, busy day!

These available at NR Mission Valley - available in red, Black and Tan $949





And this little guy


----------



## AnnaFreud

gottaluvmybags said:


> Sorry I'm so late posting these, busy day!
> 
> These available at NR Mission Valley - available in red, Black and Tan $949
> 
> View attachment 2927665
> View attachment 2927666
> 
> 
> And this little guy
> View attachment 2927667




Wonder why all the Chloe Marcies at NR all of a sudden. And not refurb either.


----------



## krissa

AnnaFreud said:


> Wonder why all the Chloe Marcies at NR all of a sudden. And not refurb either.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## buyingpig

AnnaFreud said:


> Wonder why all the Chloe Marcies at NR all of a sudden. And not refurb either.



they are not full line transfers. The price is only 50% off and white tagged. They are probably from Chloe directly. I think they are discountinuing the hobo style. They were 1200-1300ish during anniversary sale? My guess is Chloe still has more to get rid off.


----------



## AnnaFreud

buyingpig said:


> they are not full line transfers. The price is only 50% off and white tagged. They are probably from Chloe directly. I think they are discountinuing the hobo style. They were 1200-1300ish during anniversary sale? My guess is Chloe still has more to get rid off.




Oh, good point! I didn't know NR got merchandise directly from the brand. I was thinking the price was too high. My refurb Marcie (not the hobo style) was only ~$500.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Available at Perimeter


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Sku for Vince leather jacket


----------



## purseaholic90

NR Pasadena had 2 Marcies this morning as well. One black and another was tan/brown


----------



## tastangan

AnnaFreud said:


> Oh, good point! I didn't know NR got merchandise directly from the brand. I was thinking the price was too high. My refurb Marcie (not the hobo style) was only ~$500.




So tempted to get the hobo, but I got it during the anniversary sale and decided that I like the satchel better. Now if I only get find the medium satchel on NR


----------



## JNH14

Found these at the Northpoint Rack in Alpharetta.  They are held under my name JAN until closing at 9 EST.  They are Balenciaga and were $800-down to $249. Hope someone gets them-they are being held at the front desk in one of the employee's bags- as they were out of bags to hold things.


----------



## AnnaFreud

tastangan said:


> So tempted to get the hobo, but I got it during the anniversary sale and decided that I like the satchel better. Now if I only get find the medium satchel on NR




I was able to get mine with the help of another tPF member on this forum so keep checking.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Saw this Ferragamo refurb at NR Honolulu today. It did look scratched up. It's been awhile since I've seen a refurb designer bag here.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

yakusoku.af said:


> Saw this Ferragamo refurb at NR Honolulu today. It did look scratched up. It's been awhile since I've seen a refurb designer bag here.
> View attachment 2928388
> 
> View attachment 2928394



Love the Ferragamo bag!


----------



## Lushi

find a pair of hidden treasure today. Unfortunately, there were no box or dustbag, but the shoe is in perfect condition, paid $199+tax (total$210 for them. Good deal?


----------



## hannah.hewi.

yakusoku.af said:


> Saw this Ferragamo refurb at NR Honolulu today. It did look scratched up. It's been awhile since I've seen a refurb designer bag here.
> View attachment 2928388
> 
> View attachment 2928394


now that is beautiful, If I didn't just spend my savings on tuition I would snap that up!


----------



## NANI1972

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2928663
> View attachment 2928664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find a pair of hidden treasure today. Unfortunately, there were no box or dustbag, but the shoe is in perfect condition, paid $199+tax (total$210 for them. Good deal?




Beautiful! Can you post the sku # please?


----------



## Thandie

JNH14 said:


> Found these at the Northpoint Rack in Alpharetta.  They are held under my name JAN until closing at 9 EST.  They are Balenciaga and were $800-down to $249. Hope someone gets them-they are being held at the front desk in one of the employee's bags- as they were out of bags to hold things.



That's one gorgeous pair of shoes.

I got the exact pair in black at the NM last call sale in January this year for $367, if I recall.


----------



## devik

gottaluvmybags said:


> Sorry I'm so late posting these, busy day!
> 
> These available at NR Mission Valley - available in red, Black and Tan $949
> 
> View attachment 2927665
> View attachment 2927666
> 
> 
> And this little guy
> View attachment 2927667



LOL - I just love how you're armed & ready with your CC in hand in that first shot! 

Always be prepared for action at NR!!! 




Lushi said:


> View attachment 2928663
> View attachment 2928664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find  a pair of hidden treasure today. Unfortunately, there were no box or  dustbag, but the shoe is in perfect condition, paid $199+tax (total$210  for them. Good deal?



Yes that's a good deal - it's hard to ever find Valentinos below $500 in my experience at regular stores/online. And those are quite cute and wearable!


----------



## Lushi

NANI1972 said:


> Beautiful! Can you post the sku # please?




I actually got this at last call, there were no sku for it, sorry.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Just saw these at potomac mills. I don't know if they're a good price cuz I'm not familiar with Birkenstock pricing but thought I'd post in case anyone was interested.


----------



## louvigilante

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Just saw these at potomac mills. I don't know if they're a good price cuz I'm not familiar with Birkenstock pricing but thought I'd post in case anyone was interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929321




Not really, they are on DSW website for 89 right now.


----------



## deltalady

White ceramic Michele watches at Houston Willowbrook NR $348.25


----------



## KensingtonUK

Valentino rockstud sunglasses. They didn't have a tag so they made one for them. Not sure if I got a good price or not.  $69


----------



## My3boyscde

KensingtonUK said:


> View attachment 2929485
> 
> Valentino rockstud sunglasses. They didn't have a tag so they made one for them. Not sure if I got a good price or not.  $69



I think that is the normal regular price for Valentino's


----------



## pinkny

I'm scared about shopping at nordstrom rack bc I keep hearing about made for rack items!


----------



## pinkny

KensingtonUK said:


> View attachment 2929485
> 
> Valentino rockstud sunglasses. They didn't have a tag so they made one for them. Not sure if I got a good price or not.  $69




Great price!!  I think they are originally $260ish.


----------



## deltalady

pinkny said:


> I'm scared about shopping at nordstrom rack bc I keep hearing about made for rack items!



You just have to know how to spot them. I've purchased amazing items from NR; Stuart Weitzman Nudist sandals, Rag & Bone Harrows, Chanel Espadrilles just to name a few.


----------



## pinkny

deltalady said:


> You just have to know how to spot them. I've purchased amazing items from NR; Stuart Weitzman Nudist sandals, Rag & Bone Harrows, Chanel Espadrilles just to name a few.




How do you spot?


----------



## deltalady

pinkny said:


> How do you spot?



The tags. Look for regular Nordstrom tags on the merchandise.


----------



## msDee.

I wish there was  NR here in Canada! Seems like u ladies got some nice finds


----------



## devik

KensingtonUK said:


> View attachment 2929485
> 
> Valentino rockstud sunglasses. They didn't have a tag so they made one for them. Not sure if I got a good price or not.  $69



I've seen those at that price for a couple months now but my NR does not have the case so you lucked out there!

ETA: Actually the ones I've seen are a slightly different style... but still same price.


----------



## natalia0128

KensingtonUK said:


> View attachment 2929485
> 
> Valentino rockstud sunglasses. They didn't have a tag so they made one for them. Not sure if I got a good price or not.  $69



But it is pretty 
I would love to buy one like that that
Does the NR show much you save.


----------



## JNH14

natalia0128 said:


> But it is pretty
> I would love to buy one like that that
> Does the NR show much you save.


 
Yes, it calls you a "shopping genius" and tells you how much you saved on your receipt.


----------



## krissa

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2928663
> View attachment 2928664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find a pair of hidden treasure today. Unfortunately, there were no box or dustbag, but the shoe is in perfect condition, paid $199+tax (total$210 for them. Good deal?


Yes

Yes!!! If you change your mind and return pls lmk lol


----------



## krissa

Cute pointed toe d&g pumps $249.97 red tagged.


----------



## IStuckACello

I returned the aw bag to Palo Alto! Ir anyone wants it


----------



## sabbam

Hey All!
I usually just type what I find but finally decided to not be lazy and post a pic.
Found this super cute mini Chloe Baylee for just $419, retail is $1555
I had another Baylee but the mini size works so nicely with the bag!
It was worn and refinished but  love the color combo gray/blue and its in pretty good shape.


----------



## krissa

sabbam said:


> Hey All!
> I usually just type what I find but finally decided to not be lazy and post a pic.
> Found this super cute mini Chloe Baylee for just $419, retail is $1555
> I had another Baylee but the mini size works so nicely with the bag!
> It was worn and refinished but  love the color combo gray/blue and its in pretty good shape.



Lovely!!


----------



## allove

sabbam said:


> Hey All!
> 
> I usually just type what I find but finally decided to not be lazy and post a pic.
> 
> Found this super cute mini Chloe Baylee for just $419, retail is $1555
> 
> I had another Baylee but the mini size works so nicely with the bag!
> 
> It was worn and refinished but  love the color combo gray/blue and its in pretty good shape.




Wow you got such a good deal. I just paid 749.97+tax for a mini Baylee

Many Chloe's at Chino location in CA. I bought the only mini Baylee left.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

allove said:


> Wow you got such a good deal. I just paid 749.97+tax for a mini Baylee
> 
> Many Chloe's at Chino location in CA. I bought the only mini Baylee left.
> 
> View attachment 2930763
> 
> View attachment 2930760
> 
> View attachment 2930761
> 
> View attachment 2930764



I've seen a lot of Chloe's at the NR in Colma, CA. One weekend, I saw a rack of Baylee's! Of course, the following weekend the stash dwindled down. Looks like we're all noticing a lot of Chloe's lately at the Rack.


----------



## boston

weekly trip to framingham ma nordstrom rack
gold pair of tb moccassions red tag 79.00 a few pairs left
silver sequin uggs size 7 Worn/ $69.00
black short TB boots and tan short tb BOOTS with buckles $249.00 designer section
lots of ugg moccassions different sizes 6 7 8 for roughly 70 
several pairs of revas classic style 159.00 ( i know its old news but for anyone who may be looking) 

and that is it
no other update
I have realized mondays are very BLAH at NR will return later in week


----------



## Sunnycalif

boston said:


> weekly trip to framingham ma nordstrom rack
> 
> gold pair of tb moccassions red tag 79.00 a few pairs left
> 
> silver sequin uggs size 7 Worn/ $69.00
> 
> black short TB boots and tan short tb BOOTS with buckles $249.00 designer section
> 
> lots of ugg moccassions different sizes 6 7 8 for roughly 70
> 
> several pairs of revas classic style 159.00 ( i know its old news but for anyone who may be looking)
> 
> 
> 
> and that is it
> 
> no other update
> 
> I have realized mondays are very BLAH at NR will return later in week




Thanks for the update! NR don't get shipments on Sundays and Mondays.


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

elisainthecity said:


> I've seen a lot of Chloe's at the NR in Colma, CA. One weekend, I saw a rack of Baylee's! Of course, the following weekend the stash dwindled down. Looks like we're all noticing a lot of Chloe's lately at the Rack.


 
so many people have been saying this that there has been a large amount of chloe bags showing up at rack and not even just the seasonal styles which is leading me to believe that this could be due to the price increases chloe bags have seen over the past two years and that these price increases could be bringing down the amount of bags sold at full line stores and at full price 


this is totally just a theory but I have noticed a lot of chloe bags prices increase especially on the Marcie crossbodies, which about 1.5 or 2 years ago was under $1200 Canadian for the medium size and is now closer to $1650


----------



## authenticplease

LiveLaughLuxe said:


> so many people have been saying this that there has been a large amount of chloe bags showing up at rack and not even just the seasonal styles which is leading me to believe that this could be due to the price increases chloe bags have seen over the past two years and that these price increases could be bringing down the amount of bags sold at full line stores and at full price
> 
> 
> this is totally just a theory but I have noticed a lot of chloe bags prices increase especially on the Marcie crossbodies, which about 1.5 or 2 years ago was under $1200 Canadian for the medium size and is now closer to $1650



Personally, these type of price increases turn me off of a brand.....for me first it was Celine, then the crazy increases at Chanel.  So I am in complete agreement with you


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

authenticplease said:


> Personally, these type of price increases turn me off of a brand.....for me first it was Celine, then the crazy increases at Chanel.  So I am in complete agreement with you


 
I understand that costs increase but the fact that in recent years price increases have become routine every year or every season is rather ridiculous and has put me off making purchases at full line, especially when the luggage tote surpassed the $3000 mark


has an SA tell me theyre currently $3500 Canadian and that seems ridiculous seeing as last summer they were $3100 


I used to think chloe bags were underrated at least where I live because their quality was amazing for their price but not any more...


----------



## JNH14

I agree with you ladies, that handbag costs have absolutely gone crazy.  What makes anyone think that a piece of leather, even with it's "quality" workmanship is worth as much as they are charging? It's ridiculous-you are paying for the name and not the quality of the handbag.  That's why I'd never pay full price for any of them.  I see that Reed Krakhoff is now going out of business...another sign of overpriced goods. JMHO.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Totally ridic, I agree. Most of my designer handbags now have been refurbs or preloved. I refuse to pay retail for what they are charging, especially for brands that go on sale.


----------



## buyingpig

JNH14 said:


> I agree with you ladies, that handbag costs have absolutely gone crazy.  What makes anyone think that a piece of leather, even with it's "quality" workmanship is worth as much as they are charging? It's ridiculous-you are paying for the name and not the quality of the handbag.  That's why I'd never pay full price for any of them.  I see that Reed Krakhoff is now going out of business...another sign of overpriced goods. JMHO.



I totally agree with this. I cannot get myself to buy any bag at MSRP right now. The price increases are simply insane.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

AnnaFreud said:


> Totally ridic, I agree. Most of my designer handbags now have been refurbs or preloved. I refuse to pay retail for what they are charging, especially for brands that go on sale.



Completely agree! I'd hate to see a bag that I paid some serious cash for go on sale a few months later.


----------



## KensingtonUK

natalia0128 said:


> But it is pretty
> 
> I would love to buy one like that that
> 
> Does the NR show much you save.




I found them on the Nordstrom website and they were listed for $365


----------



## ilysukixD

fifo stuart weitzman boots $199
Do you guys think this is a good deal? It's not wore but the patent leather seems cracked?


----------



## IStuckACello

I think that's a great deal! Is it just a really soft patent so it can be worn easily? Does it look messed up worn?


----------



## ilysukixD

IStuckACello said:


> I think that's a great deal! Is it just a really soft patent so it can be worn easily? Does it look messed up worn?






I'm not sure if this is normal, since I never own a SW boots.


----------



## hedgwin99

ilysukixD said:


> fifo stuart weitzman boots $199
> Do you guys think this is a good deal? It's not wore but the patent leather seems cracked?
> View attachment 2931994
> 
> View attachment 2931995
> 
> View attachment 2931996
> 
> View attachment 2931997




I think it's great deal! U should keep it! My SW 50/50 boots cost me around 250. I wish I had found a SW boots in my size at NR [emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## krissa

FYI if you're a Nord rewards cardholder triple points starts today 3/18-22 at the rack and all Nord stores (incl Hautelook).


----------



## buyingpig

krissa said:


> FYI if you're a Nord rewards cardholder triple points starts today 3/18-22 at the rack and all Nord stores (incl Hautelook).



Do you know when CTR happens?


----------



## krissa

buyingpig said:


> Do you know when CTR happens?



Starts 3/31


----------



## yakusoku.af

Lots of Chloe at Honolulu NR all around $950 
I finally found a AW Rockie!!! 
They also had awhile Rocco with silver studs I think. It's not red ticket so I know it's not gonna be any less for CTR 
I will post pics of my new rockie when I get home! Everything else is still at the store!


----------



## deltalady

yakusoku.af said:


> Lots of Chloe at Honolulu NR all around $950
> I finally found a AW Rockie!!!
> They also had awhile Rocco with silver studs I think. It's not red ticket so I know it's not gonna be any less for CTR
> I will post pics of my new rockie when I get home! Everything else is still at the store!
> View attachment 2932534
> View attachment 2932535
> View attachment 2932536
> View attachment 2932537



Congratulations! I'm hoping to score something when I visit Honolulu next week.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

krissa said:


> FYI if you're a Nord rewards cardholder triple points starts today 3/18-22 at the rack and all Nord stores (incl Hautelook).




I did live chat with Hautelook this morning and asked and they said they did not do triple points...


----------



## tastangan

yakusoku.af said:


> Lots of Chloe at Honolulu NR all around $950
> I finally found a AW Rockie!!!
> They also had awhile Rocco with silver studs I think. It's not red ticket so I know it's not gonna be any less for CTR
> I will post pics of my new rockie when I get home! Everything else is still at the store!
> View attachment 2932534
> View attachment 2932535
> View attachment 2932536
> View attachment 2932537




All those Chloe Marcie are the hobos, none of the satchels, right?


----------



## krissa

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I did live chat with Hautelook this morning and asked and they said they did not do triple points...



If you use your card nord cc or debit card you should get triple the points for that transaction. Maybe the rep was confused?

Per nordstrom.com


----------



## krissa

yakusoku.af said:


> Lots of Chloe at Honolulu NR all around $950
> I finally found a AW Rockie!!!
> They also had awhile Rocco with silver studs I think. It's not red ticket so I know it's not gonna be any less for CTR
> I will post pics of my new rockie when I get home! Everything else is still at the store!
> View attachment 2932534
> View attachment 2932535
> View attachment 2932536
> View attachment 2932537



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; such a lovely display. I swear this thread has made me want a Chloe Marcie! Do you know what those hot pink totes are below??


----------



## vyytrann

Has anyone seen a Chloe Alice handbag lately? I swear there was an abundance of Alices at NR (they didn't seem to be selling that well) and now they've all disappeared.


----------



## yakusoku.af

deltalady said:


> Congratulations! I'm hoping to score something when I visit Honolulu next week.




Thanks! It's been a long time since I've spotted something amazing! And I've been looking for a Rockie for months!


----------



## yakusoku.af

tastangan said:


> All those Chloe Marcie are the hobos, none of the satchels, right?




I think they were all hobos. They all had 1 handle like the hobos.


----------



## yakusoku.af

krissa said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] such a lovely display. I swear this thread has made me want a Chloe Marcie! Do you know what those hot pink totes are below??




I think they were Marc by Marc Jacobs totes? They had a lot of MBMJ and Marc Jacobs recently. They even had a few stams.


----------



## tastangan

yakusoku.af said:


> I think they were all hobos. They all had 1 handle like the hobos.




Thanks! Can't wait to see your new AW!


----------



## yakusoku.af

vyytrann said:


> Has anyone seen a Chloe Alice handbag lately? I swear there was an abundance of Alices at NR (they didn't seem to be selling that well) and now they've all disappeared.




I remember seeing them at Honolulu NR a few weeks ago. But I'm didn't see them today. But I wasn't looking too hard after I found my Rockie tote. I'll check the next time I go.


----------



## vyytrann

yakusoku.af said:


> I remember seeing them at Honolulu NR a few weeks ago. But I'm didn't see them today. But I wasn't looking too hard after I found my Rockie tote. I'll check the next time I go.



Aww thank you so much!
I wouldn't have been looking at anything else after a major score like that!  Congrats btw!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Thank you everyone! Here she is! I've been looking for a Rockie for a few months and never wanted to pay full price lol
I kept hoping that one would show up at NR! And today I got lucky! And it's such a great price! Not my first choice color but for $269.99 I'll take it! Plus it's triple points! 
I thought about getting the Rocco but it seemed to big for everyday and it's white and I would be afraid to get it dirty. Doesn't look like anything is wrong with it. It included the dustbag and care cards. I'm so excited!


----------



## krissa

yakusoku.af said:


> Thank you everyone! Here she is! I've been looking for a Rockie for a few months and never wanted to pay full price lol
> I kept hoping that one would show up at NR! And today I got lucky! And it's such a great price! Not my first choice color but for $269.99 I'll take it! Plus it's triple points!
> I thought about getting the Rocco but it seemed to big for everyday and it's white and I would be afraid to get it dirty. Doesn't look like anything is wrong with it. It included the dustbag and care cards. I'm so excited!
> View attachment 2932651
> View attachment 2932652
> View attachment 2932653



I like the iridescent! Nice find.


----------



## authenticplease

yakusoku.af said:


> Thank you everyone! Here she is! I've been looking for a Rockie for a few months and never wanted to pay full price lol
> I kept hoping that one would show up at NR! And today I got lucky! And it's such a great price! Not my first choice color but for $269.99 I'll take it! Plus it's triple points!
> I thought about getting the Rocco but it seemed to big for everyday and it's white and I would be afraid to get it dirty. Doesn't look like anything is wrong with it. It included the dustbag and care cards. I'm so excited!
> View attachment 2932651
> View attachment 2932652
> View attachment 2932653



Beautiful!  And metallics are such a great neutral year round


----------



## tastangan

yakusoku.af said:


> Thank you everyone! Here she is! I've been looking for a Rockie for a few months and never wanted to pay full price lol
> I kept hoping that one would show up at NR! And today I got lucky! And it's such a great price! Not my first choice color but for $269.99 I'll take it! Plus it's triple points!
> I thought about getting the Rocco but it seemed to big for everyday and it's white and I would be afraid to get it dirty. Doesn't look like anything is wrong with it. It included the dustbag and care cards. I'm so excited!
> View attachment 2932651
> View attachment 2932652
> View attachment 2932653




Congrats! Love the leather on this. Great price too!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

yakusoku.af said:


> Thank you everyone! Here she is! I've been looking for a Rockie for a few months and never wanted to pay full price lol
> I kept hoping that one would show up at NR! And today I got lucky! And it's such a great price! Not my first choice color but for $269.99 I'll take it! Plus it's triple points!
> I thought about getting the Rocco but it seemed to big for everyday and it's white and I would be afraid to get it dirty. Doesn't look like anything is wrong with it. It included the dustbag and care cards. I'm so excited!
> View attachment 2932651
> View attachment 2932652
> View attachment 2932653




Great find! I too hope to one day find an alexander wang. I'd prefer a Rocco myself Rockie is too small for me to use everyday.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Lucky! I've been waiting for a Rockie for ages!



yakusoku.af said:


> Thank you everyone! Here she is! I've been looking for a Rockie for a few months and never wanted to pay full price lol
> I kept hoping that one would show up at NR! And today I got lucky! And it's such a great price! Not my first choice color but for $269.99 I'll take it! Plus it's triple points!
> I thought about getting the Rocco but it seemed to big for everyday and it's white and I would be afraid to get it dirty. Doesn't look like anything is wrong with it. It included the dustbag and care cards. I'm so excited!
> View attachment 2932651
> View attachment 2932652
> View attachment 2932653


----------



## yakusoku.af

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Great find! I too hope to one day find an alexander wang. I'd prefer a Rocco myself Rockie is too small for me to use everyday.




Thank you! 
They had a white Rocco at Honolulu NR! It was $299.99!


----------



## yakusoku.af

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Lucky! I've been waiting for a Rockie for ages!




Thank you! I thought I wasn't gonna find one!


----------



## yakusoku.af

tastangan said:


> Congrats! Love the leather on this. Great price too!




Thank you! I was surprised it was less than $300!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

yakusoku.af said:


> Thank you!
> They had a white Rocco at Honolulu NR! It was $299.99!




Thanks...I saw your post. I'm not a huge fan of the white w/silver hardware combo. Plus I already own a white/iridescent Diego. Taking care of one leather bag is stressful enough!


----------



## yakusoku.af

authenticplease said:


> Beautiful!  And metallics are such a great neutral year round




Thank you! I don't think I have a metallic bag yet lol I'm a little worried about color run off though


----------



## yakusoku.af

krissa said:


> I like the iridescent! Nice find.




Thank you! I was hoping for iridescent studs but this works too lol


----------



## yakusoku.af

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Thanks...I saw your post. I'm not a huge fan of the white w/silver hardware combo. Plus I already own a white/iridescent Diego. Taking care of one leather bag is stressful enough!




I love anything with the iridescent studs! I thought about the white Rocco too but I know I would get it dirty.


----------



## authenticplease

yakusoku.af said:


> Thank you! I don't think I have a metallic bag yet lol I'm a little worried about color run off though



I would think this pebbly metallic leather will wear better......it seems more durable than many metallics. I only have experience w/YSL metallics (easy to wear) and CL laminato metallics(super delicate).  Let us know how the day to day is with this particular metallic


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

krissa said:


> If you use your card nord cc or debit card you should get triple the points for that transaction. Maybe the rep was confused?
> 
> 
> 
> Per nordstrom.com




Thanks for the info! It's a bummer, because I decided not to buy something on Hautelook thinking it wouldn't be triple points, and then it sold out


----------



## littlemisscoco

yakusoku.af said:


> Lots of Chloe at Honolulu NR all around $950
> I finally found a AW Rockie!!!
> They also had awhile Rocco with silver studs I think. It's not red ticket so I know it's not gonna be any less for CTR
> I will post pics of my new rockie when I get home! Everything else is still at the store!
> View attachment 2932534
> View attachment 2932535
> View attachment 2932536
> View attachment 2932537




Omg I want that Rocco! Been looking everywhere for a white bag. Was it in good condition? Dust bag etc.??


----------



## sabbam

boston said:


> weekly trip to framingham ma nordstrom rack
> gold pair of tb moccassions red tag 79.00 a few pairs left
> silver sequin uggs size 7 Worn/ $69.00
> black short TB boots and tan short tb BOOTS with buckles $249.00 designer section
> lots of ugg moccassions different sizes 6 7 8 for roughly 70
> several pairs of revas classic style 159.00 ( i know its old news but for anyone who may be looking)
> 
> and that is it
> no other update
> I have realized mondays are very BLAH at NR will return later in week


ahhh but yours is lovely!!
Mine has a lot of scratches and some scuffs. Not complaining because the price was good but still. Also, I went to NM Last call today and they had one mini bailey left and that was $1,295 minus 30% off = 906
So we both got great deals


----------



## krissa

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Thanks for the info! It's a bummer, because I decided not to buy something on Hautelook thinking it wouldn't be triple points, and then it sold out



Was it Lorac? I would double check some stuff that was sold out is now back in stock.


----------



## yakusoku.af

littlemisscoco said:


> Omg I want that Rocco! Been looking everywhere for a white bag. Was it in good condition? Dust bag etc.??




It didn't look like anything was wrong with it. I didn't open it so I'm not sure if the dust bag was included. I would move fast! I'm sure it will sell quickly. A lot of tourist from Asia come here to find deals.


----------



## yakusoku.af

authenticplease said:


> I would think this pebbly metallic leather will wear better......it seems more durable than many metallics. I only have experience w/YSL metallics (easy to wear) and CL laminato metallics(super delicate).  Let us know how the day to day is with this particular metallic




I will! I'm gonna start using it tomorrow! Lol
I usually use my bags for a few weeks before switching. I'm hoping when I switch I won't have any bald spots lol


----------



## RTA

yakusoku.af said:


> Thank you everyone! Here she is! I've been looking for a Rockie for a few months and never wanted to pay full price lol
> I kept hoping that one would show up at NR! And today I got lucky! And it's such a great price! Not my first choice color but for $269.99 I'll take it! Plus it's triple points!
> I thought about getting the Rocco but it seemed to big for everyday and it's white and I would be afraid to get it dirty. Doesn't look like anything is wrong with it. It included the dustbag and care cards. I'm so excited!
> View attachment 2932651
> View attachment 2932652
> View attachment 2932653



Gorgeous bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## yakusoku.af

RTA said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Enjoy!




Thank you!


----------



## Pao9

krissa said:


> Cute pointed toe d&g pumps $249.97 red tagged.




I see some Kielh's products![emoji7][emoji12]

Great shoes!!


----------



## Pao9

yakusoku.af said:


> Thank you everyone! Here she is! I've been looking for a Rockie for a few months and never wanted to pay full price lol
> I kept hoping that one would show up at NR! And today I got lucky! And it's such a great price! Not my first choice color but for $269.99 I'll take it! Plus it's triple points!
> I thought about getting the Rocco but it seemed to big for everyday and it's white and I would be afraid to get it dirty. Doesn't look like anything is wrong with it. It included the dustbag and care cards. I'm so excited!
> View attachment 2932651
> View attachment 2932652
> View attachment 2932653




Love this! I have one in white!


----------



## klynneann

Hey there!  Downtown Seattle NR had 4 Chloe Marcie hobo bags in nut (I'm sorry, the black one isn't there anymore).  They also had a Marcie wallet in red (just one left now).  The hobos are $949.97 and the wallet is $249.  They also had a few Baylee bags left - a small one for $949 and a larger one for $979.  I'm sorry I couldn't post these sooner (like yesterday, which is when I originally saw them).


----------



## AnnaFreud

Got these Celine sunglasses yesterday for $149!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

AnnaFreud said:


> Got these Celine sunglasses yesterday for $149!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934529



Very cute!


----------



## deltalady

Elizabeth and James bucket bag/backpack @ Houston Willowbrook NR. The leather is delicious.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love this!



deltalady said:


> Elizabeth and James bucket bag/backpack @ Houston Willowbrook NR. The leather is delicious.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

And I almost forgot, scored this adorable Marc Jacobs small Gotham bag for $259 from $1295  I love the golden cabochons and heavy chain details. Yes, it's heavy but it's so special. I haven't loved a MJ bag so much since the Venetia.


----------



## vyytrann

klynneann said:


> Hey there!  Downtown Seattle NR had 4 Chloe Marcie hobo bags in nut (I'm sorry, the black one isn't there anymore).  They also had a Marcie wallet in red (just one left now).  The hobos are $949.97 and the wallet is $249.  They also had a few Baylee bags left - a small one for $949 and a larger one for $979.  I'm sorry I couldn't post these sooner (like yesterday, which is when I originally saw them).



Did you happen to get a glimpse of the price tag of that brown one in the back? Behind the green/perforated one?  I'm searching for an Alice of that size!


----------



## klynneann

vyytrann said:


> Did you happen to get a glimpse of the price tag of that brown one in the back? Behind the green/perforated one?  I'm searching for an Alice of that size!



I'm sorry, I did not!  And you know, I don't think it was there as of last night, but I'm not 100% sure of that...


----------



## vyytrann

klynneann said:


> I'm sorry, I did not!  And you know, I don't think it was there as of last night, but I'm not 100% sure of that...



Thanks anyways for the reply!  The hunt continues...


----------



## Shop Love

AnnaFreud said:


> Got these Celine sunglasses yesterday for $149!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934529




Love these!! I hope to find them in black!


----------



## jennalovesbags

There were some beautiful Chloe bags at the Rack in downtown DC for about ~$900 in Red and and Nut. I'm not exactly sure of the style but the leader was TDF.


----------



## NANI1972

shoppinggalnyc said:


> And I almost forgot, scored this adorable Marc Jacobs small Gotham bag for $259 from $1295  I love the golden cabochons and heavy chain details. Yes, it's heavy but it's so special. I haven't loved a MJ bag so much since the Venetia.




Hi, would you mind posting or PMing me the sku #? Thank you


----------



## deltalady

Phillip Lim Ryder at Houston Post Oak


----------



## AnnaFreud

Shop Love said:


> Love these!! I hope to find them in black!




I also got them in black. Here's the SKU. Hope you find a pair!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I'm at tysons they have lots of rag and bones in various sizes. And these Stuart weitzmans in a via spiga box. My phone is dying so I wanted to share. I'm not buying any of these.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

The thing I love about the rack is that it gives you a second chance. I wanted this liner set over the holidays but just never committed to the purchase. As soon as it was unavailable I regretted not buying it. I found these at tysons. @Tysons They have the brush set, shadow, and lip stick. 

I got the liner and gloss set.


----------



## cres911

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I'm at tysons they have lots of rag and bones in various sizes. And these Stuart weitzmans in a via spiga box. My phone is dying so I wanted to share. I'm not buying any of these.




Seeing more and more red markdown tags on top blue tags!!! Promising!!! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Lushi

deltalady said:


> Phillip Lim Ryder at Houston Post Oak




Trying to get a hold of a sales to purchase, staff not helpful ! Awh


----------



## deltalady

Lushi said:


> Trying to get a hold of a sales to purchase, staff not helpful ! Awh



It's right before closing. Could be why.


----------



## Lushi

deltalady said:


> It's right before closing. Could be why.




What time is in the area now? ... I'm in California, so it's like 7pm here.


----------



## deltalady

Central Time. It's 9:08 pm.


----------



## GG12345

deltalady said:


> Phillip Lim Ryder at Houston Post Oak




Does it seem like there are a ton of Philip lim refurb bags lately? With the ryder someone else purchased and posted, the pashli I bought and posted, the other pashli that was posted on ig and the Ryder you posted, it seems like there is a lot of refurb bags coming in? There could be other incidents that I'm not recalling at the moment. These were all found in March, do you have a guess as to the influx of refurb Philips?


----------



## deltalady

GG12345 said:


> Does it seem like there are a ton of Philip lim refurb bags lately? With the ryder someone else purchased and posted, the pashli I bought and posted, the other pashli that was posted on ig and the Ryder you posted, it seems like there is a lot of refurb bags coming in? There could be other incidents that I'm not recalling at the moment. These were all found in March, do you have a guess as to the influx of refurb Philips?



A quick Google search lead me to see that the croc Ryder was in the designer sale at Nordstrom. It appears to be a transfer of what didn't sell.


----------



## Shop Love

AnnaFreud said:


> I also got them in black. Here's the SKU. Hope you find a pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935792




Thank you so much!!


----------



## Lushi

deltalady said:


> Central Time. It's 9:08 pm.




I really want that bag, will try tomorrow. Uhh


----------



## AnnaFreud

Anyone know what's going on with the penny sisters? They all posted the same black out picture on IG with the caption "think." Someone or something has gotten them all pissed off.


----------



## Lushi

got this medium ink pashli  for $500, don't know if the price is worth it. ..about expensive?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

AnnaFreud said:


> Anyone know what's going on with the penny sisters? They all posted the same black out picture on IG with the caption "think." Someone or something has gotten them all pissed off.




I unfollowed all the penny hunters I was following on IG. Definitely more power to anyone with the patience to check prices but after awhile it started to irritate me.  It seemed to move away from wow isn't this an awesome find to hoarding. 

I was noticing posts that they were annoyed that people were tagging the stores causing items to be pulled. Then they were annoyed that people throw shade at them for buying up every single penny item even if it's not their size. For me the last straw was the when one posted that the stuff was just sitting in bins in a room. What's the point of buying stuff your not gonna wear at all. 

I don't begrudge any of you girls that put in the effort to find those penny items and I definitely love coming here to see what everyone's found. No shade that's just my thoughts on that.


----------



## hedgwin99

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I unfollowed all the penny hunters I was following on IG. Definitely more power to anyone with the patience to check prices but after awhile it started to irritate me.  It seemed to move away from wow isn't this an awesome find to hoarding.
> 
> I was noticing posts that they were annoyed that people were tagging the stores causing items to be pulled. Then they were annoyed that people throw shade at them for buying up every single penny item even if it's not their size. For me the last straw was the when one posted that the stuff was just sitting in bins in a room. What's the point of buying stuff your not gonna wear at all.
> 
> I don't begrudge any of you girls that put in the effort to find those penny items and I definitely love coming here to see what everyone's found. No shade that's just my thoughts on that.




Ha! What can I say ... There are better things to do than spending days n hours hunting for penny items! Summer is coming[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253] lets just go and enjoy the great weather. I for one takes the attitude that if I ran into penny stuff at NR Rack awesome! If no, it's no biggie. If those penny sisters wants to repost again on IG awesome! If not, I'm not going to cry over it.


----------



## sparksfly

hedgwin99 said:


> Ha! What can I say ... There are better things to do than spending days n hours hunting for penny items! Summer is coming[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253] lets just go and enjoy the great weather. I for one takes the attitude that if I ran into penny stuff at NR Rack awesome! If no, it's no biggie. If those penny sisters wants to repost again on IG awesome! If not, I'm not going to cry over it.




Yeah totally. I follow them just so I can see what they find. If I happen to come across some great. Don't go searching all sizes though, only my size.


----------



## mokummeisje

sparksfly said:


> Yeah totally. I follow them just so I can see what they find. If I happen to come across some great. Don't go searching all sizes though, only my size.




I have only found 1 penny item once. It was an ugly dress. Did not buy it. Why would I....some things you don't even want for free...


----------



## sparksfly

mokummeisje said:


> I have only found 1 penny item once. It was an ugly dress. Did not buy it. Why would I....some things you don't even want for free...




Yeah idk. I've found like 4 items and they all were cute!

Apparently now all penny items are to be donated and not sold. So that's why they've been posting those photos.


----------



## nrlover

sparksfly said:


> Yeah idk. I've found like 4 items and they all were cute!
> 
> Apparently now all penny items are to be donated and not sold. So that's why they've been posting those photos.


Confession time, I am a penny hunter, got dozens if not hundreds of penny finds in the time I was looking. Really liked the penny hunter community, but am extremely disappointed in their attitude during the past day or so. They are acting like we are ENTITLED to free/penny items, when it was always a glitch that various stores were generous enough to allow. If they want to stop allowing it, that is their prerogative as a business. My fellow IGers are harping on "jealous haters" who have caused the downfall of penny finds, but it was our own IGing and massive hauls that alerted the stores in the first place! If karma is getting anyone, it's getting us for taking advantage of a glitch and NR's generosity. I would be the first to admit this, and I am saddened by people who are acting like they were horribly wronged.

I'm also tired of the trope that calling someone out makes you a "hater" or jealous. Sometimes, yes, people are just being mean, but I have always tried to be open to the possibility that people call me out because I am doing something wrong, or at the very least questionable.

Would I love for there to be penny finds forever? Heck yes! I freaking love pennies! But I am not OWED free things. No one owes me anything, not NR, not the universe.  

I know the IGers read here, and I know some tPFers are big penny hunters. I love you guys. Please don't waste the energy and time on being angry that it's all coming to an end. We were gifted so many free things, and we should be grateful for them. The fact that these companies are changing their policies isn't taking anything away from us, because penny finds aren't something we deserve, or something we are owed, or to which we are entitled. They were just something we were lucky enough to have for a while, and we should feel blessed and grateful, not pissed off.  Okay? Okay.


----------



## deltalady

nrlover said:


> Confession time, I am a penny hunter, got dozens if not hundreds of penny finds in the time I was looking. Really liked the penny hunter community, but am extremely disappointed in their attitude during the past day or so. They are acting like we are ENTITLED to free/penny items, when it was always a glitch that various stores were generous enough to allow. If they want to stop allowing it, that is their prerogative as a business. My fellow IGers are harping on "jealous haters" who have caused the downfall of penny finds, but it was our own IGing and massive hauls that alerted the stores in the first place! If karma is getting anyone, it's getting us for taking advantage of a glitch and NR's generosity. I would be the first to admit this, and I am saddened by people who are acting like they were horribly wronged.
> 
> I'm also tired of the trope that calling someone out makes you a "hater" or jealous. Sometimes, yes, people are just being mean, but I have always tried to be open to the possibility that people call me out because I am doing something wrong, or at the very least questionable.
> 
> Would I love for there to be penny finds forever? Heck yes! I freaking love pennies! But I am not OWED free things. No one owes me anything, not NR, not the universe.
> 
> I know the IGers read here, and I know some tPFers are big penny hunters. I love you guys. Please don't waste the energy and time on being angry that it's all coming to an end. We were gifted so many free things, and we should be grateful for them. The fact that these companies are changing their policies isn't taking anything away from us, because penny finds aren't something we deserve, or something we are owed, or to which we are entitled. They were just something we were lucky enough to have for a while, and we should feel blessed and grateful, not pissed off.  Okay? Okay.



This is a very thoughtful and well written post.


----------



## stacestall

nrlover said:


> Confession time, I am a penny hunter, got dozens if not hundreds of penny finds in the time I was looking. Really liked the penny hunter community, but am extremely disappointed in their attitude during the past day or so. They are acting like we are ENTITLED to free/penny items, when it was always a glitch that various stores were generous enough to allow. If they want to stop allowing it, that is their prerogative as a business. My fellow IGers are harping on "jealous haters" who have caused the downfall of penny finds, but it was our own IGing and massive hauls that alerted the stores in the first place! If karma is getting anyone, it's getting us for taking advantage of a glitch and NR's generosity. I would be the first to admit this, and I am saddened by people who are acting like they were horribly wronged.
> 
> I'm also tired of the trope that calling someone out makes you a "hater" or jealous. Sometimes, yes, people are just being mean, but I have always tried to be open to the possibility that people call me out because I am doing something wrong, or at the very least questionable.
> 
> Would I love for there to be penny finds forever? Heck yes! I freaking love pennies! But I am not OWED free things. No one owes me anything, not NR, not the universe.
> 
> I know the IGers read here, and I know some tPFers are big penny hunters. I love you guys. Please don't waste the energy and time on being angry that it's all coming to an end. We were gifted so many free things, and we should be grateful for them. The fact that these companies are changing their policies isn't taking anything away from us, because penny finds aren't something we deserve, or something we are owed, or to which we are entitled. They were just something we were lucky enough to have for a while, and we should feel blessed and grateful, not pissed off.  Okay? Okay.




This is a great post and you are 100% correct in my eyes. I hate to see that it has come to this, but all the anger and snottiness is unnecessary. Thank you so much for being open and posting this reply! (Air hug!)


----------



## mranda

nrlover said:


> Confession time, I am a penny hunter, got dozens if not hundreds of penny finds in the time I was looking. Really liked the penny hunter community, but am extremely disappointed in their attitude during the past day or so. They are acting like we are ENTITLED to free/penny items, when it was always a glitch that various stores were generous enough to allow. If they want to stop allowing it, that is their prerogative as a business. *My fellow IGers are harping on "jealous haters" who have caused the downfall of penny finds, but it was our own IGing and massive hauls that alerted the stores in the first place!* If karma is getting anyone, it's getting us for taking advantage of a glitch and NR's generosity. I would be the first to admit this, and I am saddened by people who are acting like they were horribly wronged.
> 
> I'm also tired of the trope that calling someone out makes you a "hater" or jealous. Sometimes, yes, people are just being mean, but I have always tried to be open to the possibility that people call me out because I am doing something wrong, or at the very least questionable.
> 
> Would I love for there to be penny finds forever? Heck yes! I freaking love pennies! But I am not OWED free things. No one owes me anything, not NR, not the universe.
> 
> I know the IGers read here, and I know some tPFers are big penny hunters. I love you guys. Please don't waste the energy and time on being angry that it's all coming to an end. We were gifted so many free things, and we should be grateful for them. The fact that these companies are changing their policies isn't taking anything away from us, because penny finds aren't something we deserve, or something we are owed, or to which we are entitled. They were just something we were lucky enough to have for a while, and we should feel blessed and grateful, not pissed off.  Okay? Okay.



Excellent post. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

nrlover said:


> Confession time, I am a penny hunter, got dozens if not hundreds of penny finds in the time I was looking. Really liked the penny hunter community, but am extremely disappointed in their attitude during the past day or so. They are acting like we are ENTITLED to free/penny items, when it was always a glitch that various stores were generous enough to allow. If they want to stop allowing it, that is their prerogative as a business. My fellow IGers are harping on "jealous haters" who have caused the downfall of penny finds, but it was our own IGing and massive hauls that alerted the stores in the first place! If karma is getting anyone, it's getting us for taking advantage of a glitch and NR's generosity. I would be the first to admit this, and I am saddened by people who are acting like they were horribly wronged.
> 
> I'm also tired of the trope that calling someone out makes you a "hater" or jealous. Sometimes, yes, people are just being mean, but I have always tried to be open to the possibility that people call me out because I am doing something wrong, or at the very least questionable.
> 
> Would I love for there to be penny finds forever? Heck yes! I freaking love pennies! But I am not OWED free things. No one owes me anything, not NR, not the universe.
> 
> I know the IGers read here, and I know some tPFers are big penny hunters. I love you guys. Please don't waste the energy and time on being angry that it's all coming to an end. We were gifted so many free things, and we should be grateful for them. The fact that these companies are changing their policies isn't taking anything away from us, because penny finds aren't something we deserve, or something we are owed, or to which we are entitled. They were just something we were lucky enough to have for a while, and we should feel blessed and grateful, not pissed off.  Okay? Okay.




[emoji106] great post!


----------



## IStuckACello

I'm confused-so what happened?


----------



## krissa

IStuckACello said:


> I'm confused-so what happened?



I was thinking the same exact thing!


----------



## GG12345

IStuckACello said:


> I'm confused-so what happened?




The penny sisters/hunters on ig posted last night that they were done with posting deals cuz of haters. ://


----------



## hedgwin99

nrlover said:


> Confession time, I am a penny hunter, got dozens if not hundreds of penny finds in the time I was looking. Really liked the penny hunter community, but am extremely disappointed in their attitude during the past day or so. They are acting like we are ENTITLED to free/penny items, when it was always a glitch that various stores were generous enough to allow. If they want to stop allowing it, that is their prerogative as a business. My fellow IGers are harping on "jealous haters" who have caused the downfall of penny finds, but it was our own IGing and massive hauls that alerted the stores in the first place! If karma is getting anyone, it's getting us for taking advantage of a glitch and NR's generosity. I would be the first to admit this, and I am saddened by people who are acting like they were horribly wronged.
> 
> I'm also tired of the trope that calling someone out makes you a "hater" or jealous. Sometimes, yes, people are just being mean, but I have always tried to be open to the possibility that people call me out because I am doing something wrong, or at the very least questionable.
> 
> Would I love for there to be penny finds forever? Heck yes! I freaking love pennies! But I am not OWED free things. No one owes me anything, not NR, not the universe.
> 
> I know the IGers read here, and I know some tPFers are big penny hunters. I love you guys. Please don't waste the energy and time on being angry that it's all coming to an end. We were gifted so many free things, and we should be grateful for them. The fact that these companies are changing their policies isn't taking anything away from us, because penny finds aren't something we deserve, or something we are owed, or to which we are entitled. They were just something we were lucky enough to have for a while, and we should feel blessed and grateful, not pissed off.  Okay? Okay.




Great post! Regardless as u said it is a system glitch for these penny finds. You found it and you wanna buy it go for it! But it's not obligation of NR Rack to sell to u. NR has every right to pull those penny finds. would I be angry if this happened to me heck yes. I wouldn't dwell on it forever!


----------



## saraleebabe

krissa said:


> I was thinking the same exact thing!



It started with someone making a post on TSU along the lines that Denise is not sharing her secrets of penny hunting and blaming people for being all jealous and penny hunter haters. 

I agree with nrlover's post. They brought it upon themselves. At least for both Kyle and Denise.


----------



## Lushi

nrlover said:


> Confession time, I am a penny hunter, got dozens if not hundreds of penny finds in the time I was looking. Really liked the penny hunter community, but am extremely disappointed in their attitude during the past day or so. They are acting like we are ENTITLED to free/penny items, when it was always a glitch that various stores were generous enough to allow. If they want to stop allowing it, that is their prerogative as a business. My fellow IGers are harping on "jealous haters" who have caused the downfall of penny finds, but it was our own IGing and massive hauls that alerted the stores in the first place! If karma is getting anyone, it's getting us for taking advantage of a glitch and NR's generosity. I would be the first to admit this, and I am saddened by people who are acting like they were horribly wronged.
> 
> I'm also tired of the trope that calling someone out makes you a "hater" or jealous. Sometimes, yes, people are just being mean, but I have always tried to be open to the possibility that people call me out because I am doing something wrong, or at the very least questionable.
> 
> Would I love for there to be penny finds forever? Heck yes! I freaking love pennies! But I am not OWED free things. No one owes me anything, not NR, not the universe.
> 
> I know the IGers read here, and I know some tPFers are big penny hunters. I love you guys. Please don't waste the energy and time on being angry that it's all coming to an end. We were gifted so many free things, and we should be grateful for them. The fact that these companies are changing their policies isn't taking anything away from us, because penny finds aren't something we deserve, or something we are owed, or to which we are entitled. They were just something we were lucky enough to have for a while, and we should feel blessed and grateful, not pissed off.  Okay? Okay.




Great post!


----------



## hedgwin99

GG12345 said:


> The penny sisters/hunters on ig posted last night that they were done with posting deals cuz of haters. ://




What??!!! Really! They should see the hateful comments I have seen on other big IG accounts. Ex: Blondielux or lady_violante accounts.


----------



## deltalady

They are very sensitive. I was blocked because I mentioned someone selling penny sunglasses on Poshmark in this thread. I never said one derogatory comment about any of them.


----------



## krissa

Social media drama is so lame. I could never imagine getting caught up in that.


----------



## tickedoffchick

OK, time to put the drama aside and find some TRUE bargains! 

There was a ton of Alexis Bittar stuff in at the one in Danvers, MA a couple of days ago. A few things on clearance. No photos because the lady was at the counter and I felt awkward just whipping out my phone.


----------



## jorton

krissa said:


> Social media drama is so lame. I could never imagine getting caught up in that.



I know right? I was just thinking this. I'm looking at the big picture and its funny to think of grown women getting upset/ arguing about something so silly.


----------



## hedgwin99

tickedoffchick said:


> OK, time to put the drama aside and find some TRUE bargains!
> 
> 
> 
> There was a ton of Alexis Bittar stuff in at the one in Danvers, MA a couple of days ago. A few things on clearance. No photos because the lady was at the counter and I felt awkward just whipping out my phone.




True!!! Back to bargain hunting...!


----------



## GG12345

deltalady said:


> They are very sensitive. I was blocked because I mentioned someone selling penny sunglasses on Poshmark in this thread. I never said one derogatory comment about any of them.




Yea I was blocked by one of them but not the others??? Whatever. :// not even gonna bother with them anymore. Also is TSU helpful? I never bothered to give it a try with IG and TPF available.


----------



## deltalady

GG12345 said:


> Yea I was blocked by one of them but not the others??? Whatever. :// not even gonna bother with them anymore. Also is TSU helpful? I never bothered to give it a try with IG and TPF available.



I don't know what TSU is.


----------



## IStuckACello

Did a Nordstrom rack call one of these girls out or something? There are Sooo many blatant resellers now-people who buy up all the refurbs to sell on IG. I'm surprised they haven't been told no by the store managers or loss prevention teams on suspicion of reselling. It's not hard to look up someone's purchase history.


----------



## hedgwin99

deltalady said:


> I don't know what TSU is.




Toys r us? = TSU


----------



## saraleebabe

deltalady said:


> I don't know what TSU is.


 It's an app, like a mix between Facebook and IG where people post stuff and they can earn money from it, but not much. 

It's popular among couponers because its capability to earn money. 

Supposedly the same post that originated in TSU has now been shared on IG. It's been a few days old so it might be imbedded pretty deep already. I just don't have time to dig it out.


----------



## sparksfly

tickedoffchick said:


> OK, time to put the drama aside and find some TRUE bargains!
> 
> 
> 
> There was a ton of Alexis Bittar stuff in at the one in Danvers, MA a couple of days ago. A few things on clearance. No photos because the lady was at the counter and I felt awkward just whipping out my phone.




Any idea prices? That's my local rack so I might go check it out.


----------



## sparksfly

hedgwin99 said:


> Toys r us? = TSU




Toys r us is TRU on IG.


----------



## hedgwin99

sparksfly said:


> Toys r us is TRU on IG.




Sorry u can tell I don't shop there often [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## sparksfly

hedgwin99 said:


> Sorry u can tell I don't shop there often [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




It's fine  Just something I picked up on IG. 

They keep posting "if you don't know what I'm talking about don't ask" so I'm kinda curious exactly what happened.


----------



## krissa

Don't forget today's the last day for triple points. I didn't get anything too exciting, but enough to earn a note. I don't need anything, but I hope some good stuff comes for clear the rack next week.


----------



## heartoflove

nrlover said:


> Confession time, I am a penny hunter, got dozens if not hundreds of penny finds in the time I was looking. Really liked the penny hunter community, but am extremely disappointed in their attitude during the past day or so. They are acting like we are ENTITLED to free/penny items, when it was always a glitch that various stores were generous enough to allow. If they want to stop allowing it, that is their prerogative as a business. My fellow IGers are harping on "jealous haters" who have caused the downfall of penny finds, but it was our own IGing and massive hauls that alerted the stores in the first place! If karma is getting anyone, it's getting us for taking advantage of a glitch and NR's generosity. I would be the first to admit this, and I am saddened by people who are acting like they were horribly wronged.
> 
> I'm also tired of the trope that calling someone out makes you a "hater" or jealous. Sometimes, yes, people are just being mean, but I have always tried to be open to the possibility that people call me out because I am doing something wrong, or at the very least questionable.
> 
> Would I love for there to be penny finds forever? Heck yes! I freaking love pennies! But I am not OWED free things. No one owes me anything, not NR, not the universe.
> 
> I know the IGers read here, and I know some tPFers are big penny hunters. I love you guys. Please don't waste the energy and time on being angry that it's all coming to an end. We were gifted so many free things, and we should be grateful for them. The fact that these companies are changing their policies isn't taking anything away from us, because penny finds aren't something we deserve, or something we are owed, or to which we are entitled. They were just something we were lucky enough to have for a while, and we should feel blessed and grateful, not pissed off.  Okay? Okay.




Extremely extremely well said - brava!!! [emoji122]
Just for that, I think the NR gods will bestow you a fun find on your next hunt, lol.


----------



## stacestall

So Clear The Rack is supposed to happen next Monday 3/30, is there any hope for a women's clothing mark down right after that? Usually like a week or two after CTR there's a markdown and items are cheaper than they were with CTR, but it didn't happen after the last CTR on some designer clothes that have been sitting in my NR since before Christmas [emoji19]


----------



## AnnaFreud

saraleebabe said:


> It started with someone making a post on TSU along the lines that Denise is not sharing her secrets of penny hunting and blaming people for being all jealous and penny hunter haters.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with nrlover's post. They brought it upon themselves. At least for both Kyle and Denise.




Who are Denise and Kyle???


----------



## k5ml3k

GG12345 said:


> The penny sisters/hunters on ig posted last night that they were done with posting deals cuz of haters. ://




Who are these penny sisters?


----------



## JNH14

Okay Ladies, let's just give the Penny Sisters a rest...who cares? Let's just move on to the bargains!


----------



## AnnaFreud

nrlover said:


> Confession time, I am a penny hunter, got dozens if not hundreds of penny finds in the time I was looking. Really liked the penny hunter community, but am extremely disappointed in their attitude during the past day or so. They are acting like we are ENTITLED to free/penny items, when it was always a glitch that various stores were generous enough to allow. If they want to stop allowing it, that is their prerogative as a business. My fellow IGers are harping on "jealous haters" who have caused the downfall of penny finds, but it was our own IGing and massive hauls that alerted the stores in the first place! If karma is getting anyone, it's getting us for taking advantage of a glitch and NR's generosity. I would be the first to admit this, and I am saddened by people who are acting like they were horribly wronged.
> 
> I'm also tired of the trope that calling someone out makes you a "hater" or jealous. Sometimes, yes, people are just being mean, but I have always tried to be open to the possibility that people call me out because I am doing something wrong, or at the very least questionable.
> 
> Would I love for there to be penny finds forever? Heck yes! I freaking love pennies! But I am not OWED free things. No one owes me anything, not NR, not the universe.
> 
> I know the IGers read here, and I know some tPFers are big penny hunters. I love you guys. Please don't waste the energy and time on being angry that it's all coming to an end. We were gifted so many free things, and we should be grateful for them. The fact that these companies are changing their policies isn't taking anything away from us, because penny finds aren't something we deserve, or something we are owed, or to which we are entitled. They were just something we were lucky enough to have for a while, and we should feel blessed and grateful, not pissed off.  Okay? Okay.




Thank you for posting this! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## deathcookie

sorry, late to the game about penny deals going away.  how does merch go from NR to Last Chance then if it's not going to a penny first?


----------



## krissa

deathcookie said:


> sorry, late to the game about penny deals going away.  how does merch go from NR to Last Chance then if it's not going to a penny first?



Not everything that goes to last chance is a penny. I also don't know anything about the penny items going away either lol.


----------



## krissa

stacestall said:


> So Clear The Rack is supposed to happen next Monday 3/30, is there any hope for a women's clothing mark down right after that? Usually like a week or two after CTR there's a markdown and items are cheaper than they were with CTR, but it didn't happen after the last CTR on some designer clothes that have been sitting in my NR since before Christmas [emoji19]



You should try tracking the sku on the rack app.


----------



## yakusoku.af

vyytrann said:


> Has anyone seen a Chloe Alice handbag lately? I swear there was an abundance of Alices at NR (they didn't seem to be selling that well) and now they've all disappeared.




I went back today and didn't see any Alice bags. But I will keep an eye out and post if I see one.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Saw a few Burberry totes today at NR Honolulu. And another Ferragamo refurb.


----------



## NANI1972

vyytrann said:


> Has anyone seen a Chloe Alice handbag lately? I swear there was an abundance of Alices at NR (they didn't seem to be selling that well) and now they've all disappeared.




Have you checked sites such as shop-hers and Tradsey? There are some on there.


----------



## tastangan

jennalovesbags said:


> There were some beautiful Chloe bags at the Rack in downtown DC for about ~$900 in Red and and Nut. I'm not exactly sure of the style but the leader was TDF.




Do they have one or two handles? TIA!


----------



## tastangan

sparksfly said:


> Toys r us is TRU on IG.




Lol. I was wondering which awesome shop called TRU that I am missing out on.


----------



## Swanky

Hey ladies, friendly reminder ahead. . . 


Please stay ON TOPIC all the time.  Please do not gossip or discuss members on or off our forum or post links to other forums.
I have no idea what's going on, but a quick glance at the past couple of pages shows me it's not on topic and it's caused a little drama here which isn't the goal


----------



## Sl0thbear

msDee. said:


> I wish there was  NR here in Canada! Seems like u ladies got some nice finds



September! There is one opening downtown Vancouver in September!!!!! It's going to be both Nordstroms and Nordstroms rack.


----------



## Sl0thbear

yakusoku.af said:


> Saw a few Burberry totes today at NR Honolulu. And another Ferragamo refurb.
> View attachment 2936911
> View attachment 2936912
> View attachment 2936913
> View attachment 2936914
> View attachment 2936915
> View attachment 2936916
> View attachment 2936917



Aw man it seems like there's always good stuff in the Honolulu location. Maybe i'll have to take another trip...I never checked out NR when i was last there. When i'm next in town ill have to be sure to take a look.


----------



## sunnyflies

Good to know the next CTR is coming up next Monday. I have to see if I can get over there. I love seeing what everyone's been finding. I've had good luck many times, and been skunked a few too. The fun is in the hunt!


----------



## LuxAddicted

Saw blue tagged Worn and Refinished Ferragamo black Vara pumps in size 9 for $180 and red tagged Proenza Carpet Pad crossbody bag for $550 tonight at Palo Alto NR around closing. Both should still be there if anybody is interested. I brought home Chloe gold scallop flats for $160 that unfortunately had the whole sole refinished.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Sl0thbear said:


> Aw man it seems like there's always good stuff in the Honolulu location. Maybe i'll have to take another trip...I never checked out NR when i was last there. When i'm next in town ill have to be sure to take a look.




It's not typically like this. I go maybe once a week and usually don't find anything.   I try to post whenever I spot designer bags. I was pretty shocked to see a AW Rocco and Rockie here. 
I feel like Honolulu NR doesn't get a lot of refurbs too because they would have to ship it all the way here. I rarely see refurb shoes.


----------



## natalia0128

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2936132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this medium ink pashli  for $500, don't know if the price is worth it. ..about expensive?




Your bag look brand new,  I think it is worth for that price 
I saw someone on Instagram they got about $245 for altered or refinished


----------



## Lushi

natalia0128 said:


> Your bag look brand new,  I think it is worth for that price
> 
> I saw someone on Instagram they got about $245 for altered or refinished




I wouldn't mind if the bag is in reasonable refurb condition, just never had luck finding one around that price.


----------



## hedgwin99

natalia0128 said:


> Your bag look brand new,  I think it is worth for that price
> 
> I saw someone on Instagram they got about $245 for altered or refinished




I have not seen any phasli at all in any NR around my area [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## NANI1972

LuxAddicted said:


> Saw blue tagged Worn and Refinished Ferragamo black Vara pumps in size 9 for $180 and red tagged Proenza Carpet Pad crossbody bag for $550 tonight at Palo Alto NR around closing. Both should still be there if anybody is interested. I brought home Chloe gold scallop flats for $160 that unfortunately had the whole sole refinished.




Hi, is the style of the PS called "carpet pad"? Thank you


----------



## My3boyscde

_xx_
Side note: a new NR is opening near me this Thursday. I'm beyond excited! Do you think they will have good store transfers yet?


----------



## deltalady

My3boyscde said:


> _xx_
> Side note: a new NR is opening near me this Thursday. I'm beyond excited! Do you think they will have good store transfers yet?



Depends how good of a full line Nordstrom you have near it.


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone seen any Longchamp totes? Please post a SKU if you do! Been on the look out, of course when I want one, there's none to be found!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

deltalady said:


> Depends how good of a full line Nordstrom you have near it.




Interestingly, I was told by a Nordstrom employee that the stock at NR does not come from the closest store. We have a Nordstrom and a NRack in the same mall (Mall of America) and she said their stock goes to Chicago and the rack stock comes from somewhere else. Seems not very cost effective, but then I suppose people won't just wait for things to end up at the rack...


----------



## deltalady

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Interestingly, I was told by a Nordstrom employee that the stock at NR does not come from the closest store. We have a Nordstrom and a NRack in the same mall (Mall of America) and she said their stock goes to Chicago and the rack stock comes from somewhere else. Seems not very cost effective, but then I suppose people won't just wait for things to end up at the rack...



Here in Houston, I was told our best Rack gets transfers from our best local Nordstrom (we have 2, one carries premium designers, the other doesn't).


----------



## hedgwin99

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Interestingly, I was told by a Nordstrom employee that the stock at NR does not come from the closest store. We have a Nordstrom and a NRack in the same mall (Mall of America) and she said their stock goes to Chicago and the rack stock comes from somewhere else. Seems not very cost effective, but then I suppose people won't just wait for things to end up at the rack...







deltalady said:


> Here in Houston, I was told our best Rack gets transfers from our best local Nordstrom (we have 2, one carries premium designers, the other doesn't).




I was told by NR Rack in NJ area that NR full line ships all their damaged items to a central  location n corp determine where to shop these damaged items. There are no specific way to determine what kind of goods NR Rack will receive each time


----------



## deltalady

Lushi said:


> I really want that bag, will try tomorrow. Uhh



Did you end up getting it?


----------



## yakusoku.af

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone seen any Longchamp totes? Please post a SKU if you do! Been on the look out, of course when I want one, there's none to be found!




I saw a bunch of Longchamp bags at Honolulu NR yesterday. They weren't the regular totes. I think they were leather? I didn't check any prices while I was there.  I'll take pics when I go again later this week.


----------



## vyytrann

yakusoku.af said:


> I went back today and didn't see any Alice bags. But I will keep an eye out and post if I see one.



You're so kind! Thank you, I really appreciate you supporting my handbag goals... 



NANI1972 said:


> Have you checked sites such as shop-hers and Tradsey? There are some on there.



I've actually haven't looked on Tradsey yet. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## littlecutie

When is the clear the rack ? 3/30? starts on Monday instead of Friday ?


----------



## bakeacookie

yakusoku.af said:


> I saw a bunch of Longchamp bags at Honolulu NR yesterday. They weren't the regular totes. I think they were leather? I didn't check any prices while I was there.  I'll take pics when I go again later this week.



Thanks, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## sabbam

An IG user posted this....
Worn and Refinished Balenciaga City!
Im literally crying its one of the best finds I've seen


----------



## babycinnamon

sabbam said:


> An IG user posted this....
> 
> Worn and Refinished Balenciaga City!
> 
> Im literally crying its one of the best finds I've seen




Wow!!! What a great find...lucky them!!!


----------



## bunnyr

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Interestingly, I was told by a Nordstrom employee that the stock at NR does not come from the closest store. We have a Nordstrom and a NRack in the same mall (Mall of America) and she said their stock goes to Chicago and the rack stock comes from somewhere else. Seems not very cost effective, but then I suppose people won't just wait for things to end up at the rack...




Same here.


----------



## deltalady

sabbam said:


> An IG user posted this....
> Worn and Refinished Balenciaga City!
> Im literally crying its one of the best finds I've seen



Fantastic find!


----------



## LuxAddicted

NANI1972 said:


> Hi, is the style of the PS called "carpet pad"? Thank you


Yes, I think this PS fabric line is called Carpet Pad


----------



## IStuckACello

When I worked at full line, the rack stores we sent items to varied monthly. Sometimes were close, sometimes not


----------



## Lushi

deltalady said:


> Did you end up getting it?




No, they won't able to find it. So sad...I called many times, staff is very rude,and not willing to help.


----------



## hongc2

hedgwin99 said:


> I was told by NR Rack in NJ area that NR full line ships all their damaged items to a central  location n corp determine where to shop these damaged items. There are no specific way to determine what kind of goods NR Rack will receive each time


This is correct!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

sabbam said:


> An IG user posted this....
> 
> Worn and Refinished Balenciaga City!
> 
> Im literally crying its one of the best finds I've seen




Love!


----------



## My3boyscde

hedgwin99 said:


> I was told by NR Rack in NJ area that NR full line ships all their damaged items to a central  location n corp determine where to shop these damaged items. There are no specific way to determine what kind of goods NR Rack will receive each time



Thanks for the input!


----------



## tanacky09

Just left a refurbished black Proenza PS1 at the Temecula rack blue tagged for $699. I'm not sure if the size was a medium or large. It looked medium-ish to me like enough for a macbook and wallet? Anyway, I didn't have time to put it on hold or thoroughly inspect it but they did have it stashed with the Marc bags towards the front of the handbags dept.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

tanacky09 said:


> Just left a refurbished black Proenza PS1 at the Temecula rack blue tagged for $699. I'm not sure if the size was a medium or large. It looked medium-ish to me like enough for a macbook and wallet? Anyway, I didn't have time to put it on hold or thoroughly inspect it but they did have it stashed with the Marc bags towards the front of the handbags dept.




Thanks for posting - someone bought it about 10 mins ago.  Hope whoever bought it shares pics &#128077;


----------



## Seng

tanacky09 said:


> Just left a refurbished black Proenza PS1 at the Temecula rack blue tagged for $699. I'm not sure if the size was a medium or large. It looked medium-ish to me like enough for a macbook and wallet? Anyway, I didn't have time to put it on hold or thoroughly inspect it but they did have it stashed with the Marc bags towards the front of the handbags dept.




Thanks for the heads up! I just called to see if they had any other bags available and they had a similar proenza bag in brown! The sales lady was so sweet and took the time to describe it to me, though I'm still not exactly sure which bag it is! Sounds like it's a smaller version of the ps1 bag you saw, with possibly a shorter shoulder strap. I had her ship it to me anyway, bc I figure I'm okay with losing out on shipping if it ends up being something I don't like.  Will report back!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Saw these Tory's at potomac mills I'm not a size 11 and checked with all my size 11 friends and no one wanted them. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also I just returned a pair of Hunter tall original stripe chartreuse boots. They ARE $89. I got them during the last clear the rack but I'd bought 2 other pairs so I decided to return these.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Went to return ended up buying 3 more things... #RackTrap Found a couple things for myself of my finds this was the best deal.  Found this Tory Burch mini back pack under a pile of stuff that was waiting to be put back. I'm gonna be a sweet daughter and send it to my mom. She moved to Hawaii a few months ago and I think she'll put it better use then I will.


----------



## madgrl786

That backpack is an amazing deal! 

Hey everyone, so will price adjustments for clear the rack start tomorrow, if CTR starts on the 31st? Just double checking, as I don't want to go in tomorrow to buy up the things that I want, only to find out that I can't get my PA.


----------



## krissa

madgrl786 said:


> That backpack is an amazing deal!
> 
> Hey everyone, so will price adjustments for clear the rack start tomorrow, if CTR starts on the 31st? Just double checking, as I don't want to go in tomorrow to buy up the things that I want, only to find out that I can't get my PA.



I would double check with your store, but if they've done CTR adjustments you should be fine. I told my customers about ctr and bringing back their stuff next week. I hope you find good stuff.


----------



## Lushi

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Went to return ended up buying 3 more things... #RackTrap Found a couple things for myself of my finds this was the best deal.  Found this Tory Burch mini back pack under a pile of stuff that was waiting to be put back. I'm gonna be a sweet daughter and send it to my mom. She moved to Hawaii a few months ago and I think she'll put it better use then I will.
> View attachment 2939005
> View attachment 2939006




Love the bag!


----------



## mokummeisje

I am in SF and went to the NR on Market Street. It was a bit of a disappointment. Nothing great. NR Seattle is much better. Sad...


----------



## IStuckACello

mokummeisje said:


> I am in SF and went to the NR on Market Street. It was a bit of a disappointment. Nothing great. NR Seattle is much better. Sad...




9th is way better , but I heard seattle is awesome


----------



## Cthai

anyone seen a "Burberry Brit, Toggle Front Duffle Coat" in a size6 at NR? if you do can you let me know? thank you


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Cthai said:


> anyone seen a "Burberry Brit, Toggle Front Duffle Coat" in a size6 at NR? if you do can you let me know? thank you




I ordered this one through regular Nordstrom at 40% off:


----------



## Cthai

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I ordered this one through regular Nordstrom at 40% off:
> View attachment 2939460



NO WAY! when did you order it? I been checking Nordstrom site since Xmas for this coat to be mark down..but they either 1) never have my size, or 2) not on sale lol


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Cthai said:


> NO WAY! when did you order it? I been checking Nordstrom site since Xmas for this coat to be mark down..but they either 1) never have my size, or 2) not on sale lol


I ordered it last Wednesday, and it is being shipped from California and should arrive tomorrow. They had a size 10 in my store (Mall of America) but it was too big. The SA asked if I wanted to check for a smaller size and lo and behold- she found it! I think there were size 6s available at that time- check with an SA!


----------



## Cthai

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I ordered it last Wednesday, and it is being shipped from California and should arrive tomorrow. They had a size 10 in my store (Mall of America) but it was too big. The SA asked if I wanted to check for a smaller size and lo and behold- she found it! I think there were size 6s available at that time- check with an SA!



the Nordstrom by me does not carry Burberry coats (only handbags.) can I just go and ask the SA to look for the coat even thou they dont carry it??? because I'm about to go to Nordstrom NOW lol


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Cthai said:


> the Nordstrom by me does not carry Burberry coats (only handbags.) can I just go and ask the SA to look for the coat even thou they dont carry it??? because I'm about to go to Nordstrom NOW lol


I don't see why not if you have the item number. They can search other stores and have it shipped to you if they find it.  Good luck! I can't wait for mine to arrive tomorrow! It's still cold enough here that I can wear it right away


----------



## Cthai

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I don't see why not if you have the item number. They can search other stores and have it shipped to you if they find it.  Good luck! I can't wait for mine to arrive tomorrow! It's still cold enough here that I can wear it right away




thanks! is the item number the same one they have online right now (red) Item #380092

i'm going to go to Nordstrom in a bit to see if they can find it for me.


----------



## louboutal

Cthai said:


> thanks! is the item number the same one they have online right now (red) Item #380092
> 
> i'm going to go to Nordstrom in a bit to see if they can find it for me.




You don't need to go there. Just call them on the phone and they can order if for you!


----------



## Cthai

louboutal said:


> You don't need to go there. Just call them on the phone and they can order if for you!


i called..its sold out everywhere...   oh well, the rack is my second chance


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Cthai said:


> anyone seen a "Burberry Brit, Toggle Front Duffle Coat" in a size6 at NR? if you do can you let me know? thank you




I had bought one for about $430 down from $1195.  I am looking for the receipt so you can try the UPC


----------



## krissa

Cthai said:


> i called..its sold out everywhere...   oh well, the rack is my second chance



If you have the app set up notifications for Burberry.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Cthai said:


> i called..its sold out everywhere...   oh well, the rack is my second chance




Bummer! They must have all sold during the triple points event. If mine doesn't work I'll post it here!


----------



## krissa

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Bummer! They must have all sold during the triple points event. If mine doesn't work I'll post it here!



Did you call or see it online? I'd bookmark the page to your homescreen on your phone and check it throughout the day. Sometimes sizes pop in and out. I know that happened to me with a pair of shoes.


----------



## rea11yb0red

I don't know if this is the one the previous poster was looking for but I found this Burberry London toggle coat at NR for $310 a couple weeks ago. UPC 5045412502648.


----------



## Cthai

krissa said:


> If you have the app set up notifications for Burberry.


Yup it's already set up but I never seen and Burberry coats only bags



gottaluvmybags said:


> I had bought one for about $430 down from $1195.  I am looking for the receipt so you can try the UPC


That would be great! Thank you



krissa said:


> Did you call or see it online? I'd bookmark the page to your homescreen on your phone and check it throughout the day. Sometimes sizes pop in and out. I know that happened to me with a pair of shoes.


I called they said it was sold out and I swing by Nordstrom on my way home and ask an SA to double check lol And she confirmed it's sold out



rea11yb0red said:


> I don't know if this is the one the previous poster was looking for but I found this Burberry London toggle coat at NR for $310 a couple weeks ago. UPC 5045412502648.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940095



That's a cute coat too! The one I was looking for is a little more lose fitting but that's such a good price! I check the app and none showed up close by.



iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Bummer! They must have all sold during the triple points event. If mine doesn't work I'll post it here!



Awe thaat so nice of you! Please let me know how it fits I'm a small in Burberry jacket and I try a 4 on the coat a while back and it was a little tight so I'm looking for a size 6


----------



## ememtiny

Found some pretty shoes yesterday!!!


----------



## rea11yb0red

^love the Valentinos!  Congrats!


----------



## deltalady

Lovely finds!


----------



## lvlouis

My best find @ Potomac mills. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





 I love Tory Burch & I'm blown away by the prices!! I'm going to drive to another Nordroms Rack to see if they have some.


----------



## louvigilante

lvlouis said:


> My best find @ Potomac mills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940802
> View attachment 2940804
> View attachment 2940805
> 
> I love Tory Burch & I'm blown away by the prices!! I'm going to drive to another Nordroms Rack to see if they have some.
> View attachment 2940812




Love the pink! I found these in black for this price during last clear the rack and snatched it up!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Here are the Longchamp bags at Honolulu NR
I didn't realize the snakeprint totes were $500! Im not sure if it was real snakeskin.  There was one leather tote on the clearance table.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I popped into the 14th street Rack after cleaning up at the Charlotte Olympia sample sale and got this $396 Parker dress for FREE! I remembered seeing it around for a while and I was right when it came up $.01! When I went to pay with a quarter the salesperson gave me back my quarter. She told me people leave extra change at the front all the time so she covered me  Woohoo!


----------



## cres911

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I popped into the 14th street Rack after cleaning up at the Charlotte Olympia sample sale and got this $396 Parker dress for FREE! I remembered seeing it around for a while and I was right when it came up $.01! When I went to pay with a quarter the salesperson gave me back my quarter. She told me people leave extra change at the front all the time so she covered me  Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just GOT IT!!! More power to ya!!!


----------



## deltalady

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I popped into the 14th street Rack after cleaning up at the Charlotte Olympia sample sale and got this $396 Parker dress for FREE! I remembered seeing it around for a while and I was right when it came up $.01! When I went to pay with a quarter the salesperson gave me back my quarter. She told me people leave extra change at the front all the time so she covered me  Woohoo!



That was so sweet of her! Congratulations!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I popped into the 14th street Rack after cleaning up at the Charlotte Olympia sample sale and got this $396 Parker dress for FREE! I remembered seeing it around for a while and I was right when it came up $.01! When I went to pay with a quarter the salesperson gave me back my quarter. She told me people leave extra change at the front all the time so she covered me  Woohoo!


Cute!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

rea11yb0red said:


> I don't know if this is the one the previous poster was looking for but I found this Burberry London toggle coat at NR for $310 a couple weeks ago. UPC 5045412502648.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940095


I want this coat.. I wish my Nordtrom Rack had stuff like this


----------



## Seng

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I popped into the 14th street Rack after cleaning up at the Charlotte Olympia sample sale and got this $396 Parker dress for FREE! I remembered seeing it around for a while and I was right when it came up $.01! When I went to pay with a quarter the salesperson gave me back my quarter. She told me people leave extra change at the front all the time so she covered me  Woohoo!




Amazing! Even better with the fab SA!!


----------



## krissa

tua said:


> I want this coat.. I wish my Nordtrom Rack had stuff like this



Checked this today and they're sold out in al sizes. Only way to find is if it's refurb.


----------



## Dukeprincess

lvlouis said:


> My best find @ Potomac mills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940802
> View attachment 2940804
> View attachment 2940805
> 
> I love Tory Burch & I'm blown away by the prices!! I'm going to drive to another Nordroms Rack to see if they have some.
> View attachment 2940812




Wow! Great finds!  Is the barcode you posted for the pink Miller thongs?  I want to see if I can snag a pair.  Thanks!


----------



## silk7

I spotted this Proenza in cobalt blue with a tan strap for $699 today. If anyone is interested it was at Oakbrook on the clearance table.


----------



## Suns123

Marc by Marc Jacobs crossbody . Just love the thick strap and the color ! &#128525;


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks - I couldn't believe she was so nice - that's rare for NYC LOL. What's even funnier is that I first went to someone with a green shirt to check me out and he gave me a hard time and wanted to call the womens manager. I told him to forget it and I went to the main line and got lucky 



cres911 said:


> shoppinggalnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I popped into the 14th street Rack after cleaning up at the Charlotte Olympia sample sale and got this $396 Parker dress for FREE! I remembered seeing it around for a while and I was right when it came up $.01! When I went to pay with a quarter the salesperson gave me back my quarter. She told me people leave extra change at the front all the time so she covered me  Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just GOT IT!!! More power to ya!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was so sweet of her! Congratulations!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colaluvstrvl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seng said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing! Even better with the fab SA!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ilysukixD

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I popped into the 14th street Rack after cleaning up at the Charlotte Olympia sample sale and got this $396 Parker dress for FREE! I remembered seeing it around for a while and I was right when it came up $.01! When I went to pay with a quarter the salesperson gave me back my quarter. She told me people leave extra change at the front all the time so she covered me  Woohoo!


How do you know it will ring up for $0.01? Or was it labeled as $0.01? I been to the NR  several times at 14 street and they don't much good deals.


----------



## allove

Found these Campari pumps yesterday in the clearance section.


----------



## Cthai

allove said:


> Found these Campari pumps yesterday in the clearance section.
> 
> View attachment 2941930
> View attachment 2941931



Nude shoes are the best they goes with everything IMO lol wish I found them too


----------



## lvlouis

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow! Great finds!  Is the barcode you posted for the pink Miller thongs?  I want to see if I can snag a pair.  Thanks!




Yes it is. But it is assorted so good luck.


----------



## Dukeprincess

lvlouis said:


> Yes it is. But it is assorted so good luck.




Thanks! They are all sold out of the Miller but have more t-straps for anyone that's interested.





I found these at the Tyson's location - Jimmy Choo - 39.5


----------



## lvlouis

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks! They are all sold out of the Miller but have more t-straps for anyone that's interested.
> 
> View attachment 2942364
> 
> 
> 
> I found these at the Tyson's location - Jimmy Choo - 39.5
> 
> View attachment 2942365
> View attachment 2942366
> View attachment 2942368




Is that the only color they had in the t strap?


----------



## Dukeprincess

lvlouis said:


> Is that the only color they had in the t strap?




Those are at the Dulles location.  They had a striped version too.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks! They are all sold out of the Miller but have more t-straps for anyone that's interested.
> 
> View attachment 2942364
> 
> 
> 
> I found these at the Tyson's location - Jimmy Choo - 39.5
> 
> View attachment 2942365
> View attachment 2942366
> View attachment 2942368




Thanks for sharing the Jimmy Choo find. I was able to locate it at a NR near me! Hopefully it will fit.


----------



## hedgwin99

This is a first for me! Nooo saving at NR Rack for this pair of Birkenstock [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Norstrom mainline $89.95
NR Rack $94.97


----------



## cres911

hedgwin99 said:


> This is a first for me! Nooo saving at NR Rack for this pair of Birkenstock [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Thats hilarious!!! A reverse penny find!!!!


----------



## VernisCerise

Ladies, cute Ferragamo sandals in NR Orlando. i was able to fit my 8.5 foot.


----------



## hedgwin99

VernisCerise said:


> Ladies, cute Ferragamo sandals in NR Orlando. i was able to fit my 8.5 foot.
> View attachment 2943115
> 
> View attachment 2943119




Keep the receipt! Next week is clear the rack n u can get addition discount!


----------



## hedgwin99

Essie nail polish $2.55 each from NR Rack


----------



## VernisCerise

hedgwin99 said:


> Keep the receipt! Next week is clear the rack n u can get addition discount!




I didn't buy them is it 30% off?


----------



## sparksfly

VernisCerise said:


> I didn't buy them is it 30% off?




I think 25% as usual.


----------



## Shopmore

hedgwin99 said:


> Keep the receipt! Next week is clear the rack n u can get addition discount!



What day specifically?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

sparksfly said:


> I think 25% as usual.




I hope so I overheard an employee say it was 20%. I'm hoping she just misspoke.


----------



## JNH14

Shopmore said:


> What day specifically?




According to the Rack I was in today-it starts on April 1st.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Found this at NR at Sawgrass Mills. They actually rang up a penny! I have been looking for this for so long.


----------



## hedgwin99

Shopmore said:


> What day specifically?




I believe it starts next Wednesday


----------



## hedgwin99

BeautyAddict58 said:


> View attachment 2943271
> 
> Found this at NR at Sawgrass Mills. They actually rang up a penny! I have been looking for this for so long.




Wow wow nice penny find!


----------



## hedgwin99

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I hope so I overheard an employee say it was 20%. I'm hoping she just misspoke.




I was told 25% off for CTR


----------



## Cthai

BeautyAddict58 said:


> View attachment 2943271
> 
> Found this at NR at Sawgrass Mills. They actually rang up a penny! I have been looking for this for so long.



Awesome! I brought the same pair from last CTR and got it for under $40 I thought I got a good deal lol they super comfortable


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Cthai said:


> Awesome! I brought the same pair from last CTR and got it for under $40 I thought I got a good deal lol they super comfortable




Thank you! I have been coveting this pair for a long time. The size is 36.5 and I am actually 37 but I think they are fine.
The thing is, I only scanned the UPC code because it was too dark to really see whether they were black or dark brown and I didn't even check the price. I pulled it up again as I was waiting for them to bring out its mate (NR in Sawgrass Mills only has the right shoe out and you have to bring it to the counter and ask for the left shoe to be brought out) and saw the price. I was speechless!

They also had Rag & Bone boots for $127.xx, but they were size 5.5 (on the 6.5 clearance shelf) and to be honest I forgot all about them when I saw these.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

allove said:


> Found these Campari pumps yesterday in the clearance section.
> 
> View attachment 2941930
> View attachment 2941931




So jealous! Did you end up getting them?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

hedgwin99 said:


> I was told 25% off for CTR




yup! It's 25%


----------



## allove

elisainthecity said:


> So jealous! Did you end up getting them?




I did not buy them when I first found them, but had a change of heart and went back the next day and bought them haha. One small flaw is that there is a small black stain on the tip of the left toe area but I don't mind


----------



## JNH14

I saw two pairs of Rag and Bone Devon black suede boots on the clearance aisle for size 8 and an 8.5 at the Nordstrom Rack at the Perimeter Mall location in Atlanta. They were $239-but with clear the rack they'll be 25% less.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Just saw these at Tysons. They seem to have a lot Burberry. I didn't buy them.


----------



## sonkie23

Will be $75 after the CTR price adjustment.


----------



## ilysukixD

I purchased a pair of boots last week, do you think they can give me price adjustments? And get additional 25%off since its a clearance item?


----------



## hedgwin99

ilysukixD said:


> I purchased a pair of boots last week, do you think they can give me price adjustments? And get additional 25%off since its a clearance item?




Must be within 7 days


----------



## krissa

Not a ctr deal, but you guys seem deal savvy. Is $303 after taxes and discount a good deal on the Burberry copford jacket?? Has anyone ever been able to find out at the rack, off 5th, etc??


----------



## Shopmore

krissa said:


> Not a ctr deal, but you guys seem deal savvy. Is $303 after taxes and discount a good deal on the Burberry copford jacket?? Has anyone ever been able to find out at the rack, off 5th, etc??



My greatest deal for the Burberry Copford jacket was the day after Christmas at Neiman Marcus.  I got mine for $202 including tax! Sale items were 50% off before noon.


----------



## krissa

Shopmore said:


> My greatest deal for the Burberry Copford jacket was the day after Christmas at Neiman Marcus.  I got mine for $202 including tax! Sale items were 50% off before noon.



That's insane! Was this recently?


----------



## Shopmore

krissa said:


> That's insane! Was this recently?



It was in 2013.


----------



## eieni

Hi! I'm new to this forum! I got a lucky find today and wanted to share. Found this Stuart Weitzman Knee High boot at my local NR in the clearance section! Had to get it before someone else finds it! I'll have to remember to go back for the CTR for a price adjustment too!


----------



## ilysukixD

hedgwin99 said:


> Must be within 7 days




;( really? Do you think I can return and repurchase? I did that last time to get triple points, but I'm not sure if they allow me to get the extra 25%off.


----------



## sparksfly

Shopmore said:


> My greatest deal for the Burberry Copford jacket was the day after Christmas at Neiman Marcus.  I got mine for $202 including tax! Sale items were 50% off before noon.




Any idea if they still do that? Might have to check next christmas.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

ilysukixD said:


> ;( really? Do you think I can return and repurchase? I did that last time to get triple points, but I'm not sure if they allow me to get the extra 25%off.




Most likely they won't. They say returns need to be processed and returned back to the floor.  I feel like it hasn't been till recently that they established more consistency with the 7 day price adjustments. Last clear the rack I went for an adjustment and the associate counted the days on her fingers 3 times before she relented that February was a short month and I was within the window.


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies, I'm looking for Alexis Bittar lucite jewelry on clearance, anyone seen any? Thank you!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

NANI1972 said:


> Ladies, I'm looking for Alexis Bittar lucite jewelry on clearance, anyone seen any? Thank you!




They literally have a whole case of Alexis Bittar at Tysons. There is a lucite and silver ring not sure if it's on clearance.


----------



## silk7

Spotted three pairs of the Square Prada Broque sunglasses at Springbrook Prairie today for $99 (possibly more) if anyone is interested. They have a grey front and black arms. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Including the UPC as well &#128522;


----------



## LexielLoveee

NANI1972 said:


> Ladies, I'm looking for Alexis Bittar lucite jewelry on clearance, anyone seen any? Thank you!




Not clearnace but tj maxx runway stores have tonnnns right now with boxes n pouches.


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi Ladies, I plan to buy a bag at CTR.
What are the most common designer bags at the Rack these days?  For a while there there had a lot of those colorblock Chloe's.  Not my fave but I'd go for one in CTR.


----------



## JNH14

I never see any good bags at the Atlanta area racks...they're always gone, although I can't say I've heard anyone on here talk about good scores on designer bags around here.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies, I plan to buy a bag at CTR.
> What are the most common designer bags at the Rack these days?  For a while there there had a lot of those colorblock Chloe's.  Not my fave but I'd go for one in CTR.


 
Common bags are mid-range ones like Kate Spade, Marc Jacobs & Michael Kors. The sought after high end bags are few & far between. They are usually worn & refurbs, so it is just one showing up. (Except for the influx of Chloe bags recently, which everyone says is due to their price increase).


----------



## Michelle1x

JNH14 said:


> I never see any good bags at the Atlanta area racks...they're always gone, although I can't say I've heard anyone on here talk about good scores on designer bags around here.


Yeah to be honest I am not optimistic.
I keep reading here that people are finding PS1's and Bal.  Never seen anything like that around me.
But I'm going to look anyway.  There is a new rack that opened that doesn't have much of a clientele, thinking there might be something there.


----------



## Michelle1x

LuxeDeb said:


> Common bags are mid-range ones like Kate Spade, Marc Jacobs & Michael Kors. The sought after high end bags are few & far between. They are usually worn & refurbs, so it is just one showing up. (Except for the influx of Chloe bags recently, which everyone says is due to their price increase).


Chloe I'd do.
The other problem is most of these aren't clearance.


----------



## lvlouis

Potomac mills


----------



## littlecutie

lvlouis said:


> Potomac mills
> View attachment 2945508
> View attachment 2945509
> View attachment 2945510
> View attachment 2945511
> View attachment 2945513
> View attachment 2945514
> View attachment 2945515


would like to grab the long champ !!! Still available at the store?


----------



## lvlouis

littlecutie said:


> would like to grab the long champ !!! Still available at the store?




No. I bought the Tory burch & the Longchamp. I couldn't resist those prices


----------



## littlecutie

lvlouis said:


> No. I bought the Tory burch & the Longchamp. I couldn't resist those prices



Ohh. I'm glad that u did purchase them. Such a great price.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Found these Prada pumps at the Rack in Orlando!!


----------



## glamourous1098

When exactly is Clear the Rack starting?  I thought it was supposed to be today but I went to my Rack and nada.


----------



## krissa

Found a few pairs if these sandals at city center rack. Burberry Prorsum $299 8.5 and 9s. There were 1 green and 2-3 of the pink. Not clearance.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Michelle1x said:


> Chloe I'd do.
> 
> The other problem is most of these aren't clearance.




I usually see some Marc Jacobs bags on clearance (not MBMJ) for about $400-500 before the discount.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

krissa said:


> Found a few pairs if these sandals at city center rack. Burberry Prorsum $299 8.5 and 9s. There were 1 green and 2-3 of the pink. Not clearance.




I've been seeing more Burberry items pop up lately at my local Racks


----------



## Leto

I couldn't believe my eyes as I saw this beauty sitting at my rack. I've been hoping to find one especially after I saw some lucky ladies posting them here. 




It has a scratch on the back but maybe I can polish it out




As far as I can tell it was a fall 14 model and retailed for $1025. 

Glazed leather wouldn't be my first choice but for that price I'll take it


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Leto said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes as I saw this beauty sitting at my rack. I've been hoping to find one especially after I saw some lucky ladies posting them here.
> 
> View attachment 2945941
> 
> 
> It has a scratch on the back but maybe I can polish it out
> 
> View attachment 2945943
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell it was a fall 14 model and retailed for $1025.
> 
> Glazed leather wouldn't be my first choice but for that price I'll take it




Congrats! Gorgeous bag


----------



## sunnyflies

krissa said:


> Found a few pairs if these sandals at city center rack. Burberry Prorsum $299 8.5 and 9s. There were 1 green and 2-3 of the pink. Not clearance.



So pretty. My DD bought them in white last spring and loves hers.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Got these New Balance 574's at the Potomac Mills for $29


----------



## MrsRed

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Got these New Balance 574's at the Potomac Mills for $29
> View attachment 2945975




Love this fun colors and $29?!
Wow what's am amazing finds


----------



## Lushi

Leto said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes as I saw this beauty sitting at my rack. I've been hoping to find one especially after I saw some lucky ladies posting them here.
> 
> View attachment 2945941
> 
> 
> It has a scratch on the back but maybe I can polish it out
> 
> View attachment 2945943
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell it was a fall 14 model and retailed for $1025.
> 
> Glazed leather wouldn't be my first choice but for that price I'll take it




Wow! Can't believe I'm seeing this. Burning looking for a pashli forever, never had the luck


----------



## LuxAddicted

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Got these New Balance 574's at the Potomac Mills for $29
> View attachment 2945975


Such pretty colors and what an awesome price!


----------



## klynneann

lvlouis said:


> No. I bought the Tory burch & the Longchamp. I couldn't resist those prices



That Longchamp is a great score - congrats!


----------



## klynneann

Leto said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes as I saw this beauty sitting at my rack. I've been hoping to find one especially after I saw some lucky ladies posting them here.
> 
> View attachment 2945941
> 
> 
> It has a scratch on the back but maybe I can polish it out
> 
> View attachment 2945943
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell it was a fall 14 model and retailed for $1025.
> 
> Glazed leather wouldn't be my first choice but for that price I'll take it



It's gorgeous - love the blue piping!!  Congrats!


----------



## JNH14

glamourous1098 said:


> When exactly is Clear the Rack starting?  I thought it was supposed to be today but I went to my Rack and nada.


 
I posted earlier that it starts on April 1st-tomorrow.


----------



## nashpoo

Stuart Weitzman nudist sandals!


----------



## koko100

lvlouis said:


> Potomac mills
> View attachment 2945508
> View attachment 2945509
> View attachment 2945510
> View attachment 2945511
> View attachment 2945513
> View attachment 2945514
> View attachment 2945515




Do you think I would be able to find more of the Longchamp? &#128522;


----------



## glamourous1098

JNH14 said:


> I posted earlier that it starts on April 1st-tomorrow.



Thanks!


----------



## Leto

elisainthecity said:


> Congrats! Gorgeous bag



Thank you!



Lushi said:


> Wow! Can't believe I'm seeing this. Burning looking for a pashli forever, never had the luck



Don&#8217;t worry; I was in the same position! I even asked a manager at my Rack just two weeks ago if they ever get anything Philip Lim and she said not usually. Every once in a while you may find Chloe but that&#8217;s it. Just keep on looking. It will happen when you least expect it!



klynneann said:


> It's gorgeous - love the blue piping!!  Congrats!



Thank you! I agree, the blue gives the bag a special pop!


----------



## carolly88

nashpoo said:


> Stuart Weitzman nudist sandals!




Did you end up buying these?


----------



## nashpoo

carolly88 said:


> Did you end up buying these?


Nope!


----------



## lvlouis

koko100 said:


> Do you think I would be able to find more of the Longchamp? [emoji4]




You can try but first one I've seen at that price. Your local nordstroms rack can look it up with the tag pictured


----------



## bexiu16

Hi guys, 

I was just at NR in Alpharetta. They have a pair of Alaia boots (red tag for $249), pair of Jimmy Choo over-the-knee boots in black suede for $249 (I believe this is blue tag)...and a couple more designer shoes I forgot in smaller sizes. I hope this helps!


----------



## louboutal

bexiu16 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I was just at NR in Alpharetta. They have a pair of Alaia boots (red tag for $249), pair of Jimmy Choo over-the-knee boots in black suede for $249 (I believe this is blue tag)...and a couple more designer shoes I forgot in smaller sizes. I hope this helps!




Do you know what size the Alaia boots are or what they look like?


----------



## bexiu16

louboutal said:


> Do you know what size the Alaia boots are or what they look like?


Very similar to this http://shoegameofthestars.blogspot.com/2014/11/azzedine-alaia-suede-ankle-boots.html
 However, without the embellishments and it cuts off higher.  Sz 6, black suede, around 5 inches high?. Sorry, I wasn't a big fan of the boots so I didn't look at the detail   I hope that help!


----------



## bexiu16

That's a great pair of Stuart Weitzman nudist sandals ! I've been looking for the nude color in Nudist. Please please let me know if you guys locate a pair in sz6. Thanks sooooo much!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

I usually don't look at Via Spiga, but these sandals were only $29 from $195. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## deathcookie

NYYankeeGrl said:


> I usually don't look at Via Spiga, but these sandals were only $29 from $195. Couldn't pass it up.


I agree, I got the exact same pair in blue.  Plus with the PA it will be even cheaper!


----------



## Michelle1x

do the racks do price adjustments for clear the rack?  I bought some things a week or so ago - love to PA those if possible


----------



## bexiu16

Michelle1x said:


> do the racks do price adjustments for clear the rack?  I bought some things a week or so ago - love to PA those if possible



PA is good within 7 days


----------



## deltalady

ETA- No more PMs. I gave the info to the first two who pm'd me. 

I want to make sure this doesn't go to a re-seller. PM me for location and what name it's held under.


----------



## buyingpig

deltalady said:


> I want to make sure this doesn't go to a re-seller. PM me for location and what name it's held under.



Those are gorgeous. Too bad it's too big for me  Ty for posting still.


----------



## marcj

deltalady said:


> ETA- No more PMs. I gave the info to the first two who pm'd me.
> 
> I want to make sure this doesn't go to a re-seller. PM me for location and what name it's held under.




My sz !! Thanks so much for posting !!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

deltalady said:


> ETA- No more PMs. I gave the info to the first two who pm'd me.
> 
> I want to make sure this doesn't go to a re-seller. PM me for location and what name it's held under.


So jealous. Congrats to the lucky person who got them!


----------



## marcj

Congrats to whoever got these  I am dying for a pair of these exact ones if anyone comes across them


----------



## letteshop

deltalady said:


> ETA- No more PMs. I gave the info to the first two who pm'd me.
> 
> I want to make sure this doesn't go to a re-seller. PM me for location and what name it's held under.




Those are gorgeous...wish they were my size.  Thanks for sharing!!  If anyone sees this or a black pair in 37.5, please pm me!!  Thanks!!


----------



## authenticplease

deltalady said:


> ETA- No more PMs. I gave the info to the first two who pm'd me.
> 
> I want to make sure this doesn't go to a re-seller. PM me for location and what name it's held under.



This is soooo nice, Deltalady!  I love it when the tPF ladies look out for each other


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I called and paid within minutes and they called me back 15 or so minutes later to say they sold them to someone else. I'm a little salty but I'll get over it. They said they were getting tons of calls. I'm all fired up for CTR and fingers crossed I find something awesome!!!


----------



## krissa

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I called and paid within minutes and they called me back 15 or so minutes later to say they sold them to someone else. I'm a little salty but I'll get over it. They said they were getting tons of calls. I'm all fired up for CTR and fingers crossed I find something awesome!!!



How does that happen? If they're on hold and then claimed and purchased how can they be sold to someone else? Annoyed for you. Grrr


----------



## deltalady

krissa said:


> How does that happen? If they're on hold and then claimed and purchased how can they be sold to someone else? Annoyed for you. Grrr



That was very weird because I only gave the info to two people and both were told similar things. And I am on vacation so it's not even my normal Rack that I report on. I am very annoyed for both ladies.


----------



## pecknnibble

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I called and paid within minutes and they called me back 15 or so minutes later to say they sold them to someone else. I'm a little salty but I'll get over it. They said they were getting tons of calls. I'm all fired up for CTR and fingers crossed I find something awesome!!!





krissa said:


> How does that happen? If they're on hold and then claimed and purchased how can they be sold to someone else? Annoyed for you. Grrr



I agree! That doesn't make any sense. If you paid, that means it should've been on hand for her to scan and she should've stashed it away. Sorry for your loss  Hope you find something during CTR to make up for it!


----------



## pecknnibble

deltalady said:


> That was very weird because I only gave the info to two people and both were told similar things. And I am on vacation so it's not even my normal Rack that I report on. I am very annoyed for both ladies.



Weren't they on hold? Maybe the employees wanted to keep it for themselves


----------



## krissa

pecknnibble said:


> Weren't they on hold? Maybe the employees wanted to keep it for themselves



That's exactly how it sounds.


----------



## deltalady

pecknnibble said:


> Weren't they on hold? Maybe the employees wanted to keep it for themselves



Yep, under my last name only. So a random person would have to know where I'm vacationing and my last name. I think both ladies were lied to.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Michelle1x said:


> do the racks do price adjustments for clear the rack?  I bought some things a week or so ago - love to PA those if possible



What should the discount be with the PA?


----------



## cres911

deltalady said:


> Yep, under my last name only. So a random person would have to know where I'm vacationing and my last name. I think both ladies were lied to.




Just had deja vu... I was in the fitting room at Southcoast a couple months back and overheard two employees talking about products "in the back"... They surprisingly were pretty loud about it.. They either pulled the products from the floor or left them back upon receiving... Whatever it was, they were very happy about it [emoji32][emoji32][emoji32][emoji32][emoji32]


----------



## morejunkny

krissa said:


> How does that happen? If they're on hold and then claimed and purchased how can they be sold to someone else? Annoyed for you. Grrr




One SA in the accessories section in the NYC Union Square store told me "if you are putting something on hold, you are not going to come back for it so you may as well put it back where you found it." I assume it is SAs like her that pretend to put things on hold and do not, after you walk away.

Grr from me too.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

When they called me back the manager said that they had already charged the other customer and then she questioned me about how I knew about the shoes. She literally said she knew that I someone sold them on a forum and they were getting lots of calls about them. I told her that no one sold anything and that a friend kindly put them on hold. But again I could see that the writing was on the wall. I'm a good customer and will continue to shop at the rack and will remain optimistic that one day I'll get a pair. Not much else you can do. 

I didn't see a point in arguing since I'm not physically able to to go there. Oddly enough my mom lives in the area and I'm just have her check there if they show up once maybe it'll happen again.

I've done my time in retail and one of the reasons you work is for the discount. I however would never do anything like that. One time I was cleaning a pair glasses I was about to buy and a customer walked up to the register and was like I like those can I buy them. They were the last pair I let her buy them. Granted I was able to order the item maybe I would've felt differently if it was a once in a life time kind of thing.


----------



## deltalady

sunnysideup8283 said:


> When they called me back the manager said that they had already charged the other customer and then she questioned me about how I knew about the shoes. She literally said she knew that I someone sold them on a forum and they were getting lots of calls about them. I told her that no one sold anything and that a friend kindly put them on hold. But again I could see that the writing was on the wall. I'm a good customer and will continue to shop at the rack and will remain optimistic that one day I'll get a pair. Not much else you can do.
> 
> I didn't see a point in arguing since I'm not physically able to to go there. Oddly enough my mom lives in the area and I'm just have her check there if they show up once maybe it'll happen again.
> 
> I've done my time in retail and one of the reasons you work is for the discount. I however would never do anything like that. One time I was cleaning a pair glasses I was about to buy and a customer walked up to the register and was like I like those can I buy them. They were the last pair I let her buy them. Granted I was able to order the item maybe I would've felt differently if it was a once in a life time kind of thing.



They're such liars! I'm so sorry this happened to you. It sounds like they thought we were re-sellers but yet there are stores that allow folks to buy up 20+ penny items at a time. What a shame!


----------



## deltalady

sunnysideup8283 said:


> When they called me back the manager said that they had already charged the other customer and then she questioned me about how I knew about the shoes. She literally said she knew that I someone sold them on a forum and they were getting lots of calls about them. I told her that no one sold anything and that a friend kindly put them on hold. But again I could see that the writing was on the wall. I'm a good customer and will continue to shop at the rack and will remain optimistic that one day I'll get a pair. Not much else you can do.
> 
> I didn't see a point in arguing since I'm not physically able to to go there. Oddly enough my mom lives in the area and I'm just have her check there if they show up once maybe it'll happen again.
> 
> I've done my time in retail and one of the reasons you work is for the discount. I however would never do anything like that. One time I was cleaning a pair glasses I was about to buy and a customer walked up to the register and was like I like those can I buy them. They were the last pair I let her buy them. Granted I was able to order the item maybe I would've felt differently if it was a once in a life time kind of thing.



I wanted you to know that I called and complained about your treatment. I couldn't in good consciousness not say something. Of course the manager was apologetic but she couldn't do anything about it.


----------



## mokummeisje

deltalady said:


> ETA- No more PMs. I gave the info to the first two who pm'd me.
> 
> I want to make sure this doesn't go to a re-seller. PM me for location and what name it's held under.




I would love to get the Rack info! Just not sure how to PM you with the new app...could you PM me? Thanks a million!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

deltalady said:


> I wanted you to know that I called and complained about your treatment. I couldn't in good consciousness not say something. Of course the manager was apologetic but she couldn't do anything about it.




Wow thanks!  Maybe next time they'll treat someone better or be honest. 

I really do love this forum and appreciate how we all share with each other. Seriously they need to thank TPF with the volume of sales they make based on our sharing with each other! 

I imagine they don't fully consider or realize how word of mouth there business is.


----------



## bakeacookie

^ita. 

I think all the sharing that goes on in social media and forums is what helped the rack become a place to hunt for deals. 

Without people posting their finds, I wouldn't visit as often as I do.


----------



## polevshchikov

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Wow thanks!  Maybe next time they'll treat someone better or be honest.
> 
> I really do love this forum and appreciate how we all share with each other. Seriously they need to thank TPF with the volume of sales they make based on our sharing with each other!
> 
> I imagine they don't fully consider or realize how word of mouth there business is.




Word of mouth is an advertisement that you cannot pay for, and the best there is. It's not paid and never will be. If people talk about and share something willingly then it/they must be doing something right.


I hope you find another pair with an even better price.


----------



## ochie

nashpoo said:


> Stuart Weitzman nudist sandals!




Do you think this is still available?


----------



## nashpoo

ochie said:


> Do you think this is still available?


Possibly! It doesn't hurt to give them a call and try. It's from the Nordstrom Rack in Bellevue, WA. It wasn't in the designer section so a lot of people were overlooking them. Good luck!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

ochie said:


> Do you think this is still available?




What size were you looking for? I know I had seen these at the potomac mills rack a week ago. I'll be sure to check when I go tomorrow.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

deltalady said:


> I wanted you to know that I called and complained about your treatment. I couldn't in good consciousness not say something. Of course the manager was apologetic but she couldn't do anything about it.




My mom went to the store just to double check and to complain...lol.


----------



## deltalady

sunnysideup8283 said:


> My mom went to the store just to double check and to complain...lol.



Good, lol! I hope they never make that mistake again.


----------



## RackFanatic

deltalady said:


> ETA- No more PMs. I gave the info to the first two who pm'd me.
> 
> I want to make sure this doesn't go to a re-seller. PM me for location and what name it's held under.




Aww, shucks. So sorry I missed out on these. My exact size in Rockstud flats.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

cres911 said:


> Just had deja vu... I was in the fitting room at Southcoast a couple months back and overheard two employees talking about products "in the back"... They surprisingly were pretty loud about it.. They either pulled the products from the floor or left them back upon receiving... Whatever it was, they were very happy about it [emoji32][emoji32][emoji32][emoji32][emoji32]



A couple of weeks ago I was returning something to NR just after they opened and one of the cashiers was telling the other about the great CL boots she scored. She said she got them for less than $200 and when the other cashier asked how she found them she said they were a customer return. Presumably they never made it to the sales floor...


----------



## mainguyen504

sunnysideup8283 said:


> What size were you looking for? I know I had seen these at the potomac mills rack a week ago. I'll be sure to check when I go tomorrow.



may I please have the info as well? I'm a 5/5.5 
thank you


----------



## sweetgirlblog

So today CTR started?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Has anyone found anything good from the CTR sales?


----------



## marcj

Found some refurbs but not 25% because they were all blue tag


----------



## PetiteFromSF

marcj said:


> Found some refurbs but not 25% because they were all blue tag




I am sad about that. Seem like the best deals are the blue tags!


----------



## buyingpig

I am at NR right now. It's taking forever to find tag/price for a belt. I am about to just leave... LOL...


----------



## marcj

Found these and put them on hold St Laurent not sure what sz lol pm for location


----------



## marcj

$249


----------



## Seng

At KOP. Nothing else good but got here late




Did however get this proenza schouler large courier!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Seng said:


> At KOP. Nothing else good but got here late
> View attachment 2947838
> View attachment 2947839
> 
> 
> Did however get this proenza schouler large courier!
> View attachment 2947840




Gasp! I LOVE the Choos!!!


----------



## Seng

Actually spoke too soon. They have these at KOP too 
	

		
			
		

		
	









And some lanvin and Ferragamo


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Seng said:


> Actually spoke too soon. They have these at KOP too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947844
> View attachment 2947845
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947846
> View attachment 2947848
> 
> 
> And some lanvin and Ferragamo
> View attachment 2947849




Oh my goodness! All are gorgeous! I'm so jealous. I rarely  find anything in my size (5/5.5). I was lucky to find ferragamos once in my size but have not seen any other high end designers since. Congrats on your finds


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I took a look around 2 stores yesterday and did not find anything worth buying/going back for.
BUT I did order a few things online for DD - mostly cold weather stuff for winter/fall to wear at college.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Went to NYC Union Square during my lunch break. 

Saw this Christopher Kane skirt for $125.25 before the 25% off. It said size 12, but that might be UK sizing: http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10570407.aspx. The skirt was iridescent, so seemed kinda tacky. 

This Rag & Bone, size 41, 78.75 before discount: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rag-bone-tulsa-sandal/3690014 

This Manholo Blahnik, size 39.5, $249.97 before discount: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Manolo-Blahnik-Bila-Double-Band-Buckle-Slide/prod99020038/p.prod

This Rag & Bone coat, size M, $299 - not sure if it is on clearance. This coat is AWESOME, but I just don't need it. Also seemed to run big: http://www.fwrd.com/product-rag-bone-turner-coat-in-dark-navy/RAGB-WO114/

PM me if you want the barcodes.


----------



## krissa

Not the best of oics, but I got these cute jimmy choo flats red tagged for $149.97 before discounts. I got these, two sweaters and two smashbox besteller trios for $103 after discounts and a note.


----------



## Miss Burberry

Nothing for me, nothing at all as of late.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

krissa said:


> Not the best of oics, but I got these cute jimmy choo flats red tagged for $149.97 before discounts. I got these, two sweaters and two smashbox besteller trios for $103 after discounts and a note.




Can you post the SKU? I love them!


----------



## austin0607

Got so lucky today & got Valentino boots for $250. Asstd tag. Over the moon!!!


----------



## buyingpig

austin0607 said:


> Got so lucky today & got Valentino boots for $250. Asstd tag. Over the moon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2948055



Super jealous! They look wonderful!


----------



## marcj

Put these on hold as well 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sz 8.5 $159 But don't think I am gonna buy them pm for location


----------



## krissa

elisainthecity said:


> Can you post the SKU? I love them!


----------



## glasskey

OMG. What size and where?? 



austin0607 said:


> Got so lucky today & got Valentino boots for $250. Asstd tag. Over the moon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2948055


----------



## JNH14

I laughed today when a sweater I found was blue tagged as clearance...the original tag said it was half price at $129...on the clearance tag it said $129.97.  You pay more for it to be on clearance? Then the girl tells me that she can honor the $129 price...are you KIDDING me?  97 freaking cents?


----------



## rea11yb0red

Love the Valentino boots!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## sunnysideup8283

So I'm at the rack and I've got a bunch of stuff but I'm trying to figure out what to keep and what not to buy. I'm trying to narrow done my jewelry purchases. I found a bunch of alexis Bittar bangles and this cool ring but the ring is no go because it doesn't fit on my pointer finger. Which would be preferred.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

krissa said:


>



Darn, sold out in my size 

Thank you for sharing though!


----------



## bagshoemisses

elisainthecity said:


> I am sad about that. Seem like the best deals are the blue tags!




That was my experience today. All of the nice stuff I wanted was tagged with a blue tag so I just passed. Maybe it will still be around when they start to mark it down. [emoji25]


----------



## sunnysideup8283

mainguyen504 said:


> may I please have the info as well? I'm a 5/5.5
> 
> thank you




I looked but didn't see them


----------



## viba424

Got a black leather Rick Owens bomber jacket for $250, score!


----------



## IStuckACello

viba424 said:


> Got a black leather Rick Owens bomber jacket for $250, score!




Wha! Pics!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

sunnysideup8283 said:


> When they called me back the manager said that they had already charged the other customer and then she questioned me about how I knew about the shoes. She literally said she knew that I someone sold them on a forum and they were getting lots of calls about them. I told her that no one sold anything and that a friend kindly put them on hold. But again I could see that the writing was on the wall. I'm a good customer and will continue to shop at the rack and will remain optimistic that one day I'll get a pair. Not much else you can do.
> 
> I didn't see a point in arguing since I'm not physically able to to go there. Oddly enough my mom lives in the area and I'm just have her check there if they show up once maybe it'll happen again.
> 
> I've done my time in retail and one of the reasons you work is for the discount. I however would never do anything like that. One time I was cleaning a pair glasses I was about to buy and a customer walked up to the register and was like I like those can I buy them. They were the last pair I let her buy them. Granted I was able to order the item maybe I would've felt differently if it was a once in a life time kind of thing.




I know I'm late to the conversation but I wanted to tell you this has happened to me and its so frustrating.  I was lied to by the SAs and the manager backed up the lie, I knew it was a lie bc I had the true story on here.  I didn't say anything but something similar happened to another poster here and she wasn't stupid like me though her situation was not the same the point is she spoke up and they made the bag she wanted available to her.

I suggest you complain - it's not right


----------



## gail13

deltalady said:


> I wanted you to know that I called and complained about your treatment. I couldn't in good consciousness not say something. Of course the manager was apologetic but she couldn't do anything about it.



I posted a few months ago about not being allowed to buy a bag at the Rack-long story short they were wrong and I wrote a email which got a fast response and the bag I wanted. Nordstrom does listen to customers.  I do wonder if some of the instagram penny sisters or whomever they are follow this forum as well for finds-how else would so many calls come in for those shoes?


----------



## deltalady

gail13 said:


> I posted a few months ago about not being allowed to buy a bag at the Rack-long story short they were wrong and I wrote a email which got a fast response and the bag I wanted. Nordstrom does listen to customers.  I do wonder if some of the instagram penny sisters or whomever they are follow this forum as well for finds-how else would so many calls come in for those shoes?



They lied about the number of calls. I only gave the info to two tpf'ers via PM. I'm on vacation a long way from home so guessing which store it was based on my past posts wasn't even possible. They just flat out lied and I suspect an employee got them.


----------



## gail13

deltalady said:


> They lied about the number of calls. I only gave the info to two tpf'ers via PM. I'm on vacation a long way from home so guessing which store it was based on my past posts wasn't even possible. They just flat out lied and I suspect an employee got them.



That's even worse-I would still say something in writing.  In my case, I complained in person to the mgr on duty who told me sorry, I can't do anything.....and I knew she darn well could.   It's not a good policy for employees to be taking items from customers, esp ones that are on hold.  

I'm sorry I missed the post as those were my size as well!  And I have wanted a pair forever.  But I guess it really didn't matter.

As far as resellers go, sometimes NR likes them and sometimes they don't.  In many ways, those of us who post deals for other TPF'ers is good for their business and we aren't trying to profit off of them like the darn Penny Sisters.


----------



## silk7

Spotted these Saint Laurent booties today for $299 plus 25% bc they are red tagged not blue.


----------



## silk7

Sorry not sure why I couldn't add the pics in my last post for the Saint Laurent at Oakbrook.


----------



## KensingtonUK

gail13 said:


> That's even worse-I would still say something in writing.  In my case, I complained in person to the mgr on duty who told me sorry, I can't do anything.....and I knew she darn well could.   It's not a good policy for employees to be taking items from customers, esp ones that are on hold.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I missed the post as those were my size as well!  And I have wanted a pair forever.  But I guess it really didn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as resellers go, sometimes NR likes them and sometimes they don't.  In many ways, those of us who post deals for other TPF'ers is good for their business and we aren't trying to profit off of them like the darn Penny Sisters.




I agree! You should write customer service and be polite but stern.  It's one thing to say they can't find it but to say they have the item (as it was on hold) and to take down your CC information, there is no excuse.  Nordstrom has great customer service and I would def reach out to HQ and not the store directly as they obviously offered no help.  Considering this forum is for people who love Nordstrom's, this incident is awful PR for them


----------



## sneezz

hedgwin99 said:


> This is a first for me! Nooo saving at NR Rack for this pair of Birkenstock [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943100
> 
> 
> Norstrom mainline $89.95
> NR Rack $94.97



Haha! I saw this exact same pair at my rack too.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

sneezz said:


> Haha! I saw this exact same pair at my rack too.



And mine!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

gail13 said:


> That's even worse-I would still say something in writing.  In my case, I complained in person to the mgr on duty who told me sorry, I can't do anything.....and I knew she darn well could.   It's not a good policy for employees to be taking items from customers, esp ones that are on hold.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I missed the post as those were my size as well!  And I have wanted a pair forever.  But I guess it really didn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as resellers go, sometimes NR likes them and sometimes they don't.  In many ways, those of us who post deals for other TPF'ers is good for their business and we aren't trying to profit off of them like the darn Penny Sisters.







KensingtonUK said:


> I agree! You should write customer service and be polite but stern.  It's one thing to say they can't find it but to say they have the item (as it was on hold) and to take down your CC information, there is no excuse.  Nordstrom has great customer service and I would def reach out to HQ and not the store directly as they obviously offered no help.  Considering this forum is for people who love Nordstrom's, this incident is awful PR for them




Hmm...perhaps you ladies are right. I'll have to look for some customer service email but I'll do it. 

I've actually been thinking about it. When it happened I was like I need to let it go because I can't do anything about it.


----------



## viba424

Rick Owens bomber jacket $250, prada suede boots, $200, current Elliott denim shirt $45. A few misc tops and sweatshirts too. Must stop! Why is the retail on Rick Owens so high?No wonder I've never purchased any of his items before. I do like the jacket though. Not so hot on the hanger but a good looking jacket on me!


----------



## viba424

Had my eye on this Splendid blouse for a while. $30 something


----------



## My3boyscde

viba424 said:


> Rick Owens bomber jacket $250, prada suede boots, $200, current Elliott denim shirt $45. A few misc tops and sweatshirts too. Must stop! Why is the retail on Rick Owens so high?No wonder I've never purchased any of his items before. I do like the jacket though. Not so hot on the hanger but a good looking jacket on me!



Omg is that your closet with the shoe racks?&#128525;


----------



## viba424

Haha yes. My husband is not a fan, especially since he is allotted only one shelf lol


----------



## mainguyen504

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I looked but didn't see them



Thank you for looking !!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

mainguyen504 said:


> Thank you for looking !!




I'm gonna be racking every day for CTR so I'll keep my eye peeled!


----------



## deathcookie

viba424 said:


> Rick Owens bomber jacket $250, prada suede boots, $200, current Elliott denim shirt $45. A few misc tops and sweatshirts too. Must stop! Why is the retail on Rick Owens so high?No wonder I've never purchased any of his items before. I do like the jacket though. Not so hot on the hanger but a good looking jacket on me!


Why is Rick Owens retail so high?  Somebody's gotta pay for that luxurious Paris flat and the crazy fashion shows!


----------



## Michelle1x

BeautyAddict58 said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was returning something to NR just after they opened and one of the cashiers was telling the other about the great CL boots she scored. She said she got them for less than $200 and when the other cashier asked how she found them she said they were a customer return. Presumably they never made it to the sales floor...


This happened to me just yesterday.  A salesperson nabbed a return I did and said "I think I'll keep this".

The staff are probably some of the best customers for Nordstrom.  She mentioned she would get the discount and then the clear the rack extra 25% and then her 20% on top of that.  I said after all that, she can't afford NOT to buy it   (one of my favorite expressions)


----------



## Michelle1x

Theres a bunch of Celine at Palo Alto rack if anyone is interested.  Sorry I don't have pics but I may take some today.  There are multiple velvet blazers in the clearance section, size 4-size 10.  And an interesting dress made of a techno fabric that feels like paper in size L dress rack, and a size 10 techno slacks.  I don't follow Celine so sorry for the descriptions.  Everything about $700 and since it was in the clearance section, I *assumed* an additional 25 but I could be mistaken no that I see you talking about the blue tags not discounted.  But why put them in the clearance section?.

As for me, I bought a lot of Eileen Fisher stuff for 70-85% discounts.  I'm older than most of you


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Michelle1x said:


> Theres a bunch of Celine at Palo Alto rack if anyone is interested.  Sorry I don't have pics but I may take some today.  There are multiple velvet blazers in the clearance section, size 4-size 10.  And an interesting dress made of a techno fabric that feels like paper in size L dress rack, and a size 10 techno slacks.  I don't follow Celine so sorry for the descriptions.  Everything about $700 and since it was in the clearance section, I *assumed* an additional 25 but I could be mistaken no that I see you talking about the blue tags not discounted.  But why put them in the clearance section?.
> 
> As for me, I bought a lot of Eileen Fisher stuff for 70-85% discounts.  I'm older than most of you




How much are the Celine bags?


----------



## gail13

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Hmm...perhaps you ladies are right. I'll have to look for some customer service email but I'll do it.
> 
> I've actually been thinking about it. When it happened I was like I need to let it go because I can't do anything about it.



There is a customer service email on the Rack site-I sent my email there and within 24 hrs got a call back.


----------



## Bentley143

austin0607 said:


> Got so lucky today & got Valentino boots for $250. Asstd tag. Over the moon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2948055


do you have a scu # for the Valentino boots?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

gail13 said:


> There is a customer service email on the Rack site-I sent my email there and within 24 hrs got a call back.




I sent the email this morning. I'll let you guys know if and what I hear back.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Bentley143 said:


> do you have a scu # for the Valentino boots?




The tag is assorted so the upc won't help you locate them.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Back at the rack. I'm normally not a fan of the designs for this brand but thought these are super cool AGL's. Too small for me but thought I'd share in case anyone else wants them.


----------



## viba424

Went back today to a different rack and got a few more items. I tried to thin out my purchases so I wouldnt go off the deep end. I ended up with just a few goodies. I would probably end up with more stuff I wasnt sharking on the designer rack but I am tired of Halogen and Plieone for everything, Seems thats all I ever buy anymore.

Equipment cashmere crew neck sweater in red $50
Phillip Lim black skirt $50
Gucci silk pants in rust $95 (shocked they don't need any tailoring but will I even wear silk pants?)
Splended black cowl neck top $20
AGL taupe suede flats with stones $100


----------



## viba424

Michelle1x said:


> This happened to me just yesterday.  A salesperson nabbed a return I did and said "I think I'll keep this".
> 
> The staff are probably some of the best customers for Nordstrom.  She mentioned she would get the discount and then the clear the rack extra 25% and then her 20% on top of that.  I said after all that, she can't afford NOT to buy it   (one of my favorite expressions)




I HATE it when SAs do that! It drives me mad! If you are going to buy it don't tell me! Its aggravating!


----------



## natalia0128

I got this hunter boot for $39.97 
DO you think that is good deal???
I also got DV by Dolce Vita Masie Sandal for $18.67
I will get the picture later


----------



## natalia0128

here is the picture of vV by Dolce Vita Masie Sandal


----------



## krissa

viba424 said:


> I HATE it when SAs do that! It drives me mad! If you are going to buy it don't tell me! Its aggravating!



If you're returning it why does it matter? I always hope when I take returns it's not my size so I won't be tempted lol.


----------



## allove

Found a 14k gold ring (not red tagged) and Givenchy pavé line bracelet  only the bracelet was red tagged, came out to $18.73.


----------



## sparksfly

allove said:


> Found a 14k gold ring (not red tagged) and Givenchy pavé line bracelet  only the bracelet was red tagged, came out to $18.73.
> 
> View attachment 2949379




Could you post the sku for the Givenchy bracelet?


----------



## pinkfeet

viba424 said:


> I HATE it when SAs do that! It drives me mad! If you are going to buy it don't tell me! Its aggravating!



Why? Are you not returning it because you don't want it, otherwise you would be keeping it, right? lol

I'd rather an employee get it and enjoy it than a reseller.


----------



## allove

sparksfly said:


> Could you post the sku for the Givenchy bracelet?




Sure, here you go


----------



## viba424

pinkfeet said:


> Why? Are you not returning it because you don't want it, otherwise you would be keeping it, right? lol
> 
> I'd rather an employee get it and enjoy it than a reseller.



True, but I have been known to overbuy every now and again. I must be the only one .


----------



## IStuckACello

There's a grey balenciaga clutch refurb at east Palo Alto ravenswood rack-blue tag $619 I think


----------



## PetiteFromSF

viba424 said:


> True, but I have been known to overbuy every now and again. I must be the only one .




I'm so jealous of employees that get to see all the good stuff first. I tend to overbuy as well. I stalk the shoe section esp bc I can never find shoes I like in my size (5/5.5).


----------



## couturely

IStuckACello said:


> There's a grey balenciaga clutch refurb at east Palo Alto ravenswood rack-blue tag $619 I think




Do you know if it's the motorcycle style bags?


----------



## IStuckACello

couturely said:


> Do you know if it's the motorcycle style bags?




I think it looked like this but a light-medium grey -and it did not come with strap or dust bag :/


----------



## sunnysideup8283

So day two of racking I've just been going to the potomac mills location because I really have the best luck there and it's close to home. Any who I found of a lot of alexis Bittar jewelry they were all in loose jewelry not the case with the rest of the Alexis Bittar. Wore these to work today. Also got them in black and silver for $37



Got these Clark booties. I've  been wanting booties for a while but they never look right around my ankles. I've never owned Clarks or looked twice at them as I consider them shoes my mom likes [emoji12] but I guess I'm maturing but they're crazy comfy and the bootie is cut low so my ankles are exposed which I thought was kinda sexy! $35



Got this rebecca minkoff studded rose gold mini affair. $90



Another alexis Bittar bangle $38. 



And a couple other of pairs of shoes. I haven't yet decided if they're keepers.


----------



## MrsRed

2 Prada Baroque sunglasses were available when I left at Bonita today! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





It wasn't red tag but still good deal $99


----------



## MrsRed

...


----------



## couturely

IStuckACello said:


> I think it looked like this but a light-medium grey -and it did not come with strap or dust bag :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2949606




Oooh... Thanks!


----------



## natalia0128

viba424 said:


> Rick Owens bomber jacket $250, prada suede boots, $200, current Elliott denim shirt $45. A few misc tops and sweatshirts too. Must stop! Why is the retail on Rick Owens so high?No wonder I've never purchased any of his items before. I do like the jacket though. Not so hot on the hanger but a good looking jacket on me!



I saw the same prada boots at my NR, but it is brown


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Has anyone been to the newish Nordstrom Rack in Brooklyn? I'm always disappointed with the Union Square location. Not sure if it's worth checking out.


----------



## silk7

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Has anyone been to the newish Nordstrom Rack in Brooklyn? I'm always disappointed with the Union Square location. Not sure if it's worth checking out.




Hi I had PM you about your post not sure if you saw it


----------



## sparksfly

allove said:


> Sure, here you go
> 
> View attachment 2949438




Thanks!! For some reason it's saying it's invalid. I'll try scanning it using the app though.


----------



## lvusr1

Found a Gucci Silk Bomber Jacket for $191 from $1700


----------



## allove

sparksfly said:


> Thanks!! For some reason it's saying it's invalid. I'll try scanning it using the app though.




How odd, it is also invalid on my app :/


----------



## Belen.E

Just got home from my rack. I went in looking for TB Millers and left with 4 pairs of shoes (unfortunately no Millers) haha!

They had a good amount of unusual Frye boots on clearance. Also a St. John's jacket. Ooh and a pair of Burberry Prorsum calf hair heart printed wedges.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

lvusr1 said:


> Found a Gucci Silk Bomber Jacket for $191 from $1700




Nice!


----------



## GG12345

I got a pair of blue Chanel sunglasses for $50!!!!!!!!! I'm sooo happy! Will post a pic of them later.  not as classy as my Burberry pair (from NR) but I can live LOL


----------



## kaseyface

I've been watching this D&G "The One" gift set for months so when I saw it marked down AND it was CTR time, I knew I had to get it. Such a steal considering the bottle of perfume alone at the rack is selling for $62 and it's smaller than the one in the gift set. After discount it was $39!




I'll never use the lotion or shower gel but I think I can stomach the loss


----------



## bakeacookie

Got Kate Spade bow earrings for $11.xx . They're super cute. I'd share the UPC but it comes up as invalid on the app.


----------



## Pao9

Found this Amazing mary katrantzou dress for $79!
Its still sold at nordstrom for $1249!


----------



## Pao9

Here is the dress!


----------



## ozmodiar

Pao9 said:


> View attachment 2950835
> 
> 
> Here is the dress!




Wow, that is stunning! Lucky you, I've never seen MK at the Rack, much less for such a ridiculous deal. Congrats!


----------



## devik

Pao9 said:


> View attachment 2950835
> 
> 
> Here is the dress!



That dress is so pretty.


----------



## NANI1972

Pao9 said:


> View attachment 2950835
> 
> 
> Here is the dress!




Beautiful!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Pao9 said:


> View attachment 2950835
> 
> 
> Here is the dress!



Beautiful dress!


----------



## krissa

Got totally lucky and scored my Burberry quilted jacket. Red tagged for $249! So glad, I didn't bite last weekend.


----------



## sparksfly

.


----------



## hedgwin99

The most expansive Hunter at NR Rack! I might just buy from main store NR


----------



## lvlouis

hedgwin99 said:


> The most expansive Hunter at NR Rack! I might just buy from main store NR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951403
> View attachment 2951404




That has to be the wrong price tag. I would have them check it


----------



## JNH14

Pao9 said:


> Found this Amazing mary katrantzou dress for $79!
> Its still sold at nordstrom for $1249!


 
I can't understand how that happens, if they still sell the dress online-does someone make a mistake in marking it down?  You're a lucky girl!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

hedgwin99 said:


> The most expansive Hunter at NR Rack! I might just buy from main store NR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951403
> View attachment 2951404




Wow! Why priced so high still?


----------



## authenticplease

Pao9 said:


> View attachment 2950835
> 
> 
> Here is the dress!



I love MK items!  And this dress......for a song basically I know you are going to look fab in it, Pao


----------



## hongc2

hedgwin99 said:


> The most expansive Hunter at NR Rack! I might just buy from main store NR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951403
> View attachment 2951404


That is way too funny!!


----------



## hedgwin99

lvlouis said:


> That has to be the wrong price tag. I would have them check it




I was taken back when I saw the tag price but it CTR time right now soo hard to find a check out nevermind a SA to do a price check. Although I overhearda lady was super lucky she score a pair of UGGS at 31 + 25% off


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> Got totally lucky and scored my Burberry quilted jacket. Red tagged for $249! So glad, I didn't bite last weekend.




Could you possibly post the sku? I'd love to try and locate one.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

My first post ever, yay! 

Went to the rack a few days ago and got:
a pair of nude pointy prada flats for $75 (original retail $650)
2 Pairs of J Brand jeans (blue skinnies & light washed boyfriend jeans) for $25 each (original retail of $185 each)
Blue Marc Jacobs T-Shirt for $30 (original retail $118)

A few months ago during the previous clear the racks sale i found:
Jimmy Choo Sunglasses for $30 (original $300)
Kate Spade Sunglasses for $25 (original $128)
Tory Burch Red Wedges for $79 (original $325)
Black Frye Boots for $99 (original $300)
Stuart Weitzman flats $30 (don't remember the original but i think ~$200)

They were two pretty great hauls to say the least! 
(didnt post a picture of the pants because it kind of a hard shot to get)


----------



## GG12345

scored these for $50! In love with them.


----------



## hongc2

NicoleAngelina said:


> My first post ever, yay!
> 
> Went to the rack a few days ago and got:
> a pair of nude pointy prada flats for $75 (original retail $650)
> 2 Pairs of J Brand jeans (blue skinnies & light washed boyfriend jeans) for $25 each (original retail of $185 each)
> Blue Marc Jacobs T-Shirt for $30 (original retail $118)
> 
> A few months ago during the previous clear the racks sale i found:
> Jimmy Choo Sunglasses for $30 (original $300)
> Kate Spade Sunglasses for $25 (original $128)
> Tory Burch Red Wedges for $79 (original $325)
> Black Frye Boots for $99 (original $300)
> Stuart Weitzman flats $30 (don't remember the original but i think ~$200)
> 
> They were two pretty great hauls to say the least!
> (didnt post a picture of the pants because it kind of a hard shot to get)


Love the Pradas!! Awesome haul!!


----------



## Pao9

GG12345 said:


> View attachment 2951590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scored these for $50! In love with them.




Love the chanel sunglasses I have the exact same ones! They are timeless! 



authenticplease said:


> I love MK items!  And this dress......for a song basically I know you are going to look fab in it, Pao







JNH14 said:


> I can't understand how that happens, if they still sell the dress online-does someone make a mistake in marking it down?  You're a lucky girl!







elisainthecity said:


> Beautiful dress!







NANI1972 said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you ladies! I couldn't believe the price. It said the original price was $259 on the tag but I knew it was a mistake!


----------



## krissa




----------



## bakeacookie

krissa said:


>




I have this coat and totally recommend it!!


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


>




Thanks! Could you type it out please? I can't read it when I zoom in.


----------



## rea11yb0red

Love everyone's finds!  Especially the MK dress, it's so pretty @pao. And what a deal on the Burberry coat @krissa. @nicole I also bought those Prada flats for way more at a previous CTR and they are so soft and comfy. And Chanel!!!  Unfortunately, I haven't been so lucky this time around at CTR.


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> thanks! Could you type it out please? I can't read it when i zoom in.



5045359654837


----------



## hongc2

GG12345 said:


> View attachment 2951590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scored these for $50! In love with them.


Awesome find and price too!!


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> 5045359654837




Thanks!! You've been such a big help.


----------



## lvlouis

GG12345 said:


> View attachment 2951590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scored these for $50! In love with them.




Wow. Great find


----------



## lvlouis

Pao9 said:


> Love the chanel sunglasses I have the exact same ones! They are timeless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! I couldn't believe the price. It said the original price was $259 on the tag but I knew it was a mistake!




Do you have a picture of the tag?


----------



## Lushi

Found this versus Versace dress for $180 + 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
tax (blue tag) is this a good deal?


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

NicoleAngelina said:


> My first post ever, yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the rack a few days ago and got:
> 
> a pair of nude pointy prada flats for $75 (original retail $650)
> 
> 2 Pairs of J Brand jeans (blue skinnies & light washed boyfriend jeans) for $25 each (original retail of $185 each)
> 
> Blue Marc Jacobs T-Shirt for $30 (original retail $118)
> 
> 
> 
> A few months ago during the previous clear the racks sale i found:
> 
> Jimmy Choo Sunglasses for $30 (original $300)
> 
> Kate Spade Sunglasses for $25 (original $128)
> 
> Tory Burch Red Wedges for $79 (original $325)
> 
> Black Frye Boots for $99 (original $300)
> 
> Stuart Weitzman flats $30 (don't remember the original but i think ~$200)
> 
> 
> 
> They were two pretty great hauls to say the least!
> 
> (didnt post a picture of the pants because it kind of a hard shot to get)




Can you post the sku for the stuart weitzman sandals and the prada flats? Thanks.


----------



## classychic

I got my first penny find a few days before CTR for these Michael Kors shoes.  I was so close to putting the shoes back because I rarely wear this style of shoe, but I decided to get anyway and return if I change mind. I was so excited when they came up as a penny.



I also got these Jimmy Choo brown boots red tagged for $187 during CTR.


----------



## RTA

krissa said:


>



What a score!  That is a great jacket!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Can you post the sku for the stuart weitzman sandals and the prada flats? Thanks.


prada flats: 8054417655638
stuart weitzman: i got these at the last CTR and i already wore them & took off the sticker! sorry.


----------



## natalia0128

hedgwin99 said:


> The most expansive Hunter at NR Rack! I might just buy from main store NR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951403
> View attachment 2951404



My nR only 39.97$


----------



## ilysukixD

hedgwin99 said:


> The most expansive Hunter at NR Rack! I might just buy from main store NR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951403
> View attachment 2951404




I wonder if staffs actually marked it wrong or the customers switch the tags... It can be possible.


----------



## tiby321

NicoleAngelina said:


> My first post ever, yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the rack a few days ago and got:
> 
> a pair of nude pointy prada flats for $75 (original retail $650)
> 
> 2 Pairs of J Brand jeans (blue skinnies & light washed boyfriend jeans) for $25 each (original retail of $185 each)
> 
> Blue Marc Jacobs T-Shirt for $30 (original retail $118)
> 
> 
> 
> A few months ago during the previous clear the racks sale i found:
> 
> Jimmy Choo Sunglasses for $30 (original $300)
> 
> Kate Spade Sunglasses for $25 (original $128)
> 
> Tory Burch Red Wedges for $79 (original $325)
> 
> Black Frye Boots for $99 (original $300)
> 
> Stuart Weitzman flats $30 (don't remember the original but i think ~$200)
> 
> 
> 
> They were two pretty great hauls to say the least!
> 
> (didnt post a picture of the pants because it kind of a hard shot to get)




Does the prada run true to size? I'm a size 9 in sneakers and don't know what size to order =/


----------



## devik

classychic said:


> I got my first penny find a few days before CTR for these Michael Kors shoes.  I was so close to putting the shoes back because I rarely wear this style of shoe, but I decided to get anyway and return if I change mind. I was so excited when they came up as a penny.
> View attachment 2951740
> 
> 
> I also got these Jimmy Choo brown boots red tagged for $187 during CTR.
> View attachment 2951743



Obviously the penny 's a great score on the MKs and WOW!!! on the Choo boots - way cheaper than those boots are going for at the Choo outlets ATM. 




tiby321 said:


> Does the prada run true to size? I'm a size 9 in sneakers and don't know what size to order =/



For a size 9 US I would go with a 39.5 EU in Prada. If you have wide feet and/or it's a higher heel or with a pointy toe, then even a 40 might be better. Prada is generally TTS when compared to other Italian-made shoes, IMO (Choo, Manolo - not CL though), but there can be wide variability from shoe to shoe even from one designer.


----------



## Michelle1x

I got this Hugo Boss dress (color is actually Peacock and better than the Nordstrom pictures) reg $595
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/boss-bl...are&siteId=QFGLnEolOWg-briSGSYfSXegXA23g0h28g

And this Rachel Zoe Antony faux wrap dress
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rachel-zoe-antony-jersey-faux-wrap-dress/3691751

Each for about $29.  Both were $39 on the red tag and then the 25% off.


----------



## Michelle1x

Question about tags,
- "Altered or Refinished" for clothing- I bought a zella jacket that had an altered or refinished tag (with no Zella tags).  I took it to the salesperson to see what was altered about it. We could find nothing (I bought it).  But she said that if it REALLY WAS altered or refinished, it probably wouldn't be on the floor.  She speculated the only thing altered about it was that it was a return with no tags.  What do you think>

I know altered and refinished applies to shoes.

- Clearance tags colors- For designer items especially, I see a lot of square clearance tags.  
Is it true the BLUE clearance tags are not discounted the additional 25% but the blue tags are?  Here is an example of a red tag (attached).  

The next CTR is probably July 4th weekend.  Amazing you have almost until the NEXT CTR if you want to return!


----------



## buyingpig

Michelle1x said:


> Question about tags,
> - "Altered or Refinished" for clothing- I bought a zella jacket that had an altered or refinished tag (with no Zella tags).  I took it to the salesperson to see what was altered about it. We could find nothing (I bought it).  But she said that if it REALLY WAS altered or refinished, it probably wouldn't be on the floor.  She speculated the only thing altered about it was that it was a return with no tags.  What do you think>
> 
> I know altered and refinished applies to shoes.
> 
> - Clearance tags colors- For designer items especially, I see a lot of square clearance tags.
> Is it true the BLUE clearance tags are not discounted the additional 25% but the blue tags are?  Here is an example of a red tag (attached).
> 
> The next CTR is probably July 4th weekend.  Amazing you have almost until the NEXT CTR if you want to return!



Next CTR will probably be memorial day weekend

Sometimes alter and refurbish just means there is no more tag or something is wrinkled and they cannot sell it at full price. Zella had good worn&refurbish deals. Some I find even still has zella tag on. 

When you order Zella from Nordy online, they don't come with Nordy tags. Just 2 big tag with Zella label, but no barcode. I sometimes find those as worn and refurbished.


----------



## krissa

I got very lucky with Burberry finds this week. I got a blue tagged wallet for and a red tagged polo for my brother. I spent more than I expected to this CTR, so I'm glad the next one won't be until MDW.


----------



## LuxAddicted

Just purchased this lovely matching crop top and skirt from tibi. Lucky they were both my size though only the skirt was red tagged. Can't wait for some warmer weather to wear it!


----------



## krissa

bakeacookie said:


> I have this coat and totally recommend it!!



Yay! I like it a lot so far. Do you know how it compares to other Burberry jackets? I thought they ran small, but this one is a size smaller and it's tight, but I can wear it.


----------



## bakeacookie

krissa said:


> Yay! I like it a lot so far. Do you know how it compares to other Burberry jackets? I thought they ran small, but this one is a size smaller and it's tight, but I can wear it.




Not really because all my Burberry jackets are different sizes, depending if I wanted to layer or not. I think for this I sized up for the option to wear a sweater under. 

I love the large pockets, plus the side pockets for my hands.


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> I got very lucky with Burberry finds this week. I got a blue tagged wallet for and a red tagged polo for my brother. I spent more than I expected to this CTR, so I'm glad the next one won't be until MDW.




Could you post the sku for the burberry polo?


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> 5045359654837




You lucked out. Called and there was no more in the company.


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> Could you post the sku for the burberry polo?


----------



## devik

LuxAddicted said:


> Just purchased this lovely matching crop top and skirt from tibi. Lucky they were both my size though only the skirt was red tagged. Can't wait for some warmer weather to wear it!
> View attachment 2952637



This is so pretty - reminds me of Lela Rose designs (she's one of my favorites).


----------



## Lushi

found this today. I'm surprised


----------



## authenticplease

austin0607 said:


> Got so lucky today & got Valentino boots for $250. Asstd tag. Over the moon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2948055



  this is such a sweet find!!  They are still on nordstrom.com for $1575

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=7366


----------



## authenticplease

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2953947
> View attachment 2953948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this today. I'm surprised



Such a perfect summer shoe


----------



## klynneann

krissa said:


> I got very lucky with Burberry finds this week. I got a blue tagged wallet for and a red tagged polo for my brother. I spent more than I expected to this CTR, so I'm glad the next one won't be until MDW.



Nice Burberry scores!



LuxAddicted said:


> Just purchased this lovely matching crop top and skirt from tibi. Lucky they were both my size though only the skirt was red tagged. Can't wait for some warmer weather to wear it!
> View attachment 2952637



Beautiful!!


----------



## klynneann

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2953947
> View attachment 2953948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this today. I'm surprised



These are beautiful!  And that's a great deal!


----------



## glasskey

FYI, my NR started markdowns today!


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone know if they can sell you a .01 cent item over the phone?

I've been following/hearted a dress on the app for awhile and a store an hour away just got one but I'd like to search and send it.


----------



## jorton

sparksfly said:


> Anyone know if they can sell you a .01 cent item over the phone?
> 
> I've been following/hearted a dress on the app for awhile and a store an hour away just got one but I'd like to search and send it.



I'd like to think they would but I have a feeling it would be way to easy for them to tell you no. Like in person it is easier for them to just let you have it because you already found it, and you could argue with them, if that makes sense. Over the phone they have to go get it and once they ring it up they will see its a penny and probably tell you no. But it doesn't hurt to try...


----------



## sparksfly

jorton said:


> I'd like to think they would but I have a feeling it would be way to easy for them to tell you no. Like in person it is easier for them to just let you have it because you already found it, and you could argue with them, if that makes sense. Over the phone they have to go get it and once they ring it up they will see its a penny and probably tell you no. But it doesn't hurt to try...




Yeah I paid $89 for it a month ago($1,000 leather vince dress) so getting it for .01 would be a steal.


----------



## jorton

sparksfly said:


> Yeah I paid $89 for it a month ago($1,000 leather vince dress) so getting it for .01 would be a steal.



Hmm yeah i would say try it, I have never read about anyone getting a penny item shipped via a store but I too was wondering if it's possible.


----------



## deltalady

NR Houston Willowbrook had these Stuart Weitzman boots sz 9.5 for $229.99 and a pair of black leather Rag & Bone Harrows sz 40 for $179.99 (not pictured).


----------



## deltalady

I bought these suede Sam Edelman Kayla over the knee boots for $109.


----------



## sparksfly

jorton said:


> Hmm yeah i would say try it, I have never read about anyone getting a penny item shipped via a store but I too was wondering if it's possible.




Someone posted a dress they got for a penny with the sku but said you couldn't call for them to search and send. So idk.


----------



## Michelle1x

For the penny finds, are these usually the tags - (not the red sticky label)?
This skirt was $7 in this CTR, a red tag clearance that started at $19.97 (as opposed to .98 or .99)

I'm trying to figure out how to identify the penny deals from the tags.  I think this skirt would have been a penny deal if it waited a while longer.   But I was fine with forking out the full $7...


----------



## deltalady

NR Houston Willowbrook also just got a shipment of Tory Burch Emmy sandals and Chelsea flats all for $99.99 (assorted sku). The Emmy's were in black, tan, and silver. The Chelsea's were in black patent, nude patent and navy glitter. All were in various sizes.


----------



## IStuckACello

Michelle1x said:


> For the penny finds, are these usually the tags - (not the red sticky label)?
> This skirt was $7 in this CTR, a red tag clearance that started at $19.97 (as opposed to .98 or .99)
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to identify the penny deals from the tags.  I think this skirt would have been a penny deal if it waited a while longer.   But I was fine with forking out the full $7...




No, the tags don't mean anything as far as a penny goes.


----------



## krissa

elisainthecity said:


> Darn, sold out in my size
> 
> Thank you for sharing though!



What size are you? I'm returning my 7.5 today.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

krissa said:


> What size are you? I'm returning my 7.5 today.



Size 5  Appreciate the heads up though!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

They won't. Penny items are supposed to be pulled for the floor but you can get lucky and buy them if you find them. 




sparksfly said:


> Anyone know if they can sell you a .01 cent item over the phone?
> 
> I've been following/hearted a dress on the app for awhile and a store an hour away just got one but I'd like to search and send it.


----------



## silk7

sparksfly said:


> Anyone know if they can sell you a .01 cent item over the phone?
> 
> I've been following/hearted a dress on the app for awhile and a store an hour away just got one but I'd like to search and send it.




If they don't sell it to you over the phone you also have alerted them to pulling the item. May just be better for you to pop in an find it if you want it that bad...good luck


----------



## Michelle1x

glasskey said:


> FYI, my NR started markdowns today!


Do you mean markdowns in the clearance area?

What are the standard markdowns.... I assume not 25%..., then we'd be back to CTR pricing, and I'd have to buy more


----------



## glasskey

Actually the markdowns were around 50% off previous lowest price! I picked up a crazy amount of cheap stuff. Burberry notebooks and frames for $30 down from $250 retail, BCBG sweaters for $5, Tracy Reese and Sue Wong dresses for $20. I am so behind on posting, will try to get to it later.

Eta and yes these were second markdowns in clearance.


----------



## Cthai

So glad I swing my the rack today pick up these  Carsion shortie Frye boot for under $140 consider getting them awhile back for full price but didn't so glad I wait lol


----------



## Panda_bear_love

deltalady said:


> I bought these suede Sam Edelman Kayla over the knee boots for $109.


Omg, I've been drooling over these all winter but can't bite the bullet with the price.  Was it red tagged or refurbished? Do you mind private messaging me the upc?


----------



## cres911

glasskey said:


> Actually the markdowns were around 50% off previous lowest price! I picked up a crazy amount of cheap stuff. Burberry notebooks and frames for $30 down from $250 retail, BCBG sweaters for $5, Tracy Reese and Sue Wong dresses for $20. I am so behind on posting, will try to get to it later.
> 
> 
> 
> Eta and yes these were second markdowns in clearance.




Note:  Markdowns on clearance items that didnt sell during CTR are significant, and usually happen within 7 days after CTR ends


----------



## deltalady

Panda_bear_love said:


> Omg, I've been drooling over these all winter but can't bite the bullet with the price.  Was it red tagged or refurbished? Do you mind private messaging me the upc?



It was a blue tag with an assorted sku.


----------



## dana1393

deltalady said:


> NR Houston Willowbrook also just got a shipment of Tory Burch Emmy sandals and Chelsea flats all for $99.99 (assorted sku). The Emmy's were in black, tan, and silver. The Chelsea's were in black patent, nude patent and navy glitter. All were in various sizes.



Do you happen to have the sku for the black Emmy sandals? Thank you very much!!


----------



## deltalady

dana1393 said:


> Do you happen to have the sku for the black Emmy sandals? Thank you very much!!



As noted in my post, they were an assorted sku, which means it's a generic sku for the brand. If you were to scan it, it would come up just as miscellaneous women's shoes. Here's an example of what an assorted sku looks like. So, in short, they do not help with searching for an item. I apologize if my original post wasn't clear.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

We have a new rack opening here next week I know it can be hit or miss. I know I might sound crazy but I took the day off from work 

Crazy maybe but I want to go and see what it's all about at opening and I don't want the pressure of having to rush to get to work. Plus I have a ton of time of saved up so why not take a mental health day


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Just saw these at potomac mills and finally a descent price considering they aren't worn or refinished.   In case anyone is interested they're in the designer section. They are a size 7.
	

		
			
		

		
	





And these weitzmans too. Folded in a burberry box.


----------



## deltalady

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Just saw these at potomac mills and finally a descent price considering they aren't worn or refinished.   In case anyone is interested they're in the designer section. They are a size 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956950
> View attachment 2956952
> 
> 
> And these weitzmans too. Folded in a burberry box.
> 
> View attachment 2956966
> View attachment 2956967



Did anything ever come of your email to corporate regarding the Valentino flats?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

deltalady said:


> Did anything ever come of your email to corporate regarding the Valentino flats?




They never emailed me back. I thought I'd at least get some acknowledgement. Lame!


----------



## nova_girl

sunnysideup8283 said:


> We have a new rack opening here next week I know it can be hit or miss. I know I might sound crazy but I took the day off from work
> 
> Crazy maybe but I want to go and see what it's all about at opening and I don't want the pressure of having to rush to get to work. Plus I have a ton of time of saved up so why not take a mental health day



Are you talking about the one in Springfield? If so, I'm planning on stopping by the opening after work. I'll probably be there much later than you though or I would have suggested meeting up there!


----------



## k5ml3k

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Just saw these at potomac mills and finally a descent price considering they aren't worn or refinished.   In case anyone is interested they're in the designer section. They are a size 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956950
> View attachment 2956952
> 
> 
> And these weitzmans too. Folded in a burberry box.
> 
> View attachment 2956966
> View attachment 2956967




Aw man, I wish those boots were my size!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

nova_girl said:


> Are you talking about the one in Springfield? If so, I'm planning on stopping by the opening after work. I'll probably be there much later than you though or I would have suggested meeting up there!




Yes, that one. My coworkers think its hilarious that I'm taking off. But I don't want to have to rush I really don't expect to be there all day.


----------



## nova_girl

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Yes, that one. My coworkers think its hilarious that I'm taking off. But I don't want to have to rush I really don't expect to be there all day.



I say you take the mental health day. I would do that same but I was out for two days last week and had to leave early yesterday because I wasn't feeling well so I figured I'd stop by after work.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

deltalady said:


> Did anything ever come of your email to corporate regarding the Valentino flats?




So weird after I posted that I hadn't heard back. I just got an email from them saying sorry and that they will be sure to take not of my feedback.


----------



## KensingtonUK

sunnysideup8283 said:


> So weird after I posted that I hadn't heard back. I just got an email from them saying sorry and that they will be sure to take not of my feedback.




I think you should tweet them. That usually gets a supervisors customer attention and I really do think you have a right to be upset!


----------



## bagshoemisses

sunnysideup8283 said:


> We have a new rack opening here next week I know it can be hit or miss. I know I might sound crazy but I took the day off from work
> 
> Crazy maybe but I want to go and see what it's all about at opening and I don't want the pressure of having to rush to get to work. Plus I have a ton of time of saved up so why not take a mental health day




I may go up there for the grand opening. [emoji2]


----------



## sunnysideup8283

KensingtonUK said:


> I think you should tweet them. That usually gets a supervisors customer attention and I really do think you have a right to be upset!




I'm Twitter stupid but I did send a Facebook message. I heard back within in minutes and was told I'd be getting a call.  We'll see I actually emailed a complaint about a terrible experience I'd had in the full line store over a year ago and never heard a peep back. That was in reference to $1000 handbag I bought so my faith in there ability to answer cs complaints isn't very high. 

I'm not the kind of person that just complains if anything after working most of my life in retail I actually take the time to write compliments when I have a great experience in a store.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Frye Melissa Satchel $75 
Looks like a return, but great condition; leather is fantastic in cognac.


----------



## Miss Burberry

sunnysideup8283 said:


> We have a new rack opening here next week I know it can be hit or miss. I know I might sound crazy but I took the day off from work
> 
> Crazy maybe but I want to go and see what it's all about at opening and I don't want the pressure of having to rush to get to work. Plus I have a ton of time of saved up so why not take a mental health day




I like the way you think!


----------



## krissa

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I'm Twitter stupid but I did send a Facebook message. I heard back within in minutes and was told I'd be getting a call.  We'll see I actually emailed a complaint about a terrible experience I'd had in the full line store over a year ago and never heard a peep back. That was in reference to $1000 handbag I bought so my faith in there ability to answer cs complaints isn't very high.
> 
> I'm not the kind of person that just complains if anything after working most of my life in retail I actually take the time to write compliments when I have a great experience in a store.



I would try twitter. I whined once when ups delivered my bag from full line to a diff address and I got a follow up call from the cust svc mgr about getting a replacement. Idk if it's diff btw the rack and the full line. Hopefully they will answer you.


----------



## shester

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I'm Twitter stupid but I did send a Facebook message. I heard back within in minutes and was told I'd be getting a call.  We'll see I actually emailed a complaint about a terrible experience I'd had in the full line store over a year ago and never heard a peep back. That was in reference to $1000 handbag I bought so my faith in there ability to answer cs complaints isn't very high.
> 
> I'm not the kind of person that just complains if anything after working most of my life in retail I actually take the time to write compliments when I have a great experience in a store.




If you are more familiar with Instagram, you can try that also. I've seen people hashtag Nordstrom Rack (not even @ them) when discussing their issue, and a representative would apologize and respond.  At the very least, leaving a comment under one of their posts may work also.


----------



## buyingpig

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I'm Twitter stupid but I did send a Facebook message. I heard back within in minutes and was told I'd be getting a call.  We'll see I actually emailed a complaint about a terrible experience I'd had in the full line store over a year ago and never heard a peep back. That was in reference to $1000 handbag I bought so my faith in there ability to answer cs complaints isn't very high.
> 
> I'm not the kind of person that just complains if anything after working most of my life in retail I actually take the time to write compliments when I have a great experience in a store.



Are you a Nordstrom Card Holder? The most effective method for us right now is going through Card services to file a complain. They can forward your complain directly to regional managers and you will get a call back within 2 business day.


----------



## devik

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I'm Twitter stupid but I did send a Facebook message. I heard back within in minutes and was told I'd be getting a call.  We'll see* I actually emailed a complaint about a terrible experience I'd had in the full line store over a year ago and never heard a peep back. *That was in reference to $1000 handbag I bought so my faith in there ability to answer cs complaints isn't very high.
> 
> I'm not the kind of person that just complains if anything after working most of my life in retail I actually take the time to write compliments when I have a great experience in a store.



I emailed them a _compliment _about an SA at a full line store and how that store is run and I never heard back. I sent it in twice! You'd think at least THAT would elicit an acknowledgment. But nothing. I was surprised, given the Nordstrom's reputation for service in the actual shopping experience.


----------



## Michelle1x

Whoever posted that there were insane deals at NR currently, kudos to you and thank you!
I got a Meghan Fabulous dress for $19, Some Robert Rodriguez for 93% off, a two by Vince Camuto cotton maxi for $6, a Layfayette 128 dress regular $399 for $29 etc.

I even saw a penny item in the SF bay area!  I have NEVER seen a penny item ever.  It was a two by vince camuto red maxi skirt.  Amazingly, I didn't buy it!  I have no need for a red maxi skirt.  I bought the black one for $6.  I decided I could handle forking over the $6.  LOL.

The stores are a mess around here.

For anyone who may know- it seems that this might be one of those periods where the stores completely flush their inventory and the Racks have the largest markdowns.  Anybody know?  if anyone wants anything from the Rack, this is the the time to shop.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

I was at my rack two days ago and mine didn't really have anything marked down here in AZ. Im wondering if maybe my NR will mark down maybe sometime next week.


----------



## deltalady

Just got this DVF dress. My Rack didn't have the size I needed so I did a search and send. It's coming from AZ. This is a size 6 that is available at the Houston Willowbrook NR. $79.60 down from $398. I had a gift card so I paid about $40. Not a made for outlet dress either. It still had the Nordstrom tag on it.


----------



## silk7

Michelle1x said:


> Whoever posted that there were insane deals at NR currently, kudos to you and thank you!
> 
> I got a Meghan Fabulous dress for $19, Some Robert Rodriguez for 93% off, a two by Vince Camuto cotton maxi for $6, a Layfayette 128 dress regular $399 for $29 etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I even saw a penny item in the SF bay area!  I have NEVER seen a penny item ever.  It was a two by vince camuto red maxi skirt.  Amazingly, I didn't buy it!  I have no need for a red maxi skirt.  I bought the black one for $6.  I decided I could handle forking over the $6.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> The stores are a mess around here.
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone who may know- it seems that this might be one of those periods where the stores completely flush their inventory and the Racks have the largest markdowns.  Anybody know?  if anyone wants anything from the Rack, this is the the time to shop.




Gosh I'm out of the country atm and all this talk of markdowns is making me CRAZY LOL...I'm heading back this weekend and will be sure to hit my racks next week &#128522;


----------



## jorton

silk7 said:


> Gosh I'm out of the country atm and all this talk of markdowns is making me CRAZY LOL...I'm heading back this weekend and will be sure to hit my racks next week &#128522;



Tell me about it! I'm not visiting the US until May and I'm sitting here reading abour everyone's finds! 

Btw next clear the rack is May 22-25 in case anyone didn't know!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Mission valley - ask for Emily it's on hold for an hour


----------



## LuxAddicted

deltalady said:


> Just got this DVF dress. My Rack didn't have the size I needed so I did a search and send. It's coming from AZ. This is a size 6 that is available at the Houston Willowbrook NR. $79.60 down from $398. I had a gift card so I paid about $40. Not a made for outlet dress either. It still had the Nordstrom tag on it.


pretty dress and great deal!


----------



## glasskey

Okay, I'm about to spam everyone, sorry! First up, CTR finds. (Prices all reflect 25% discount)

Jimmy Choo wedges, $90 from $495 retail

Tory Burch cosmetic case for my sister, $17 from $78

Alexis Bittar earrings, $33 from $300

Gucci crystal sandals, $225 from $1150

Alexander Wang white sweater dress, $80 from $695

BCBG dress, $11 . . . not sure retail but probably $200-$300? 

St. John sequin sweater, $60 from $895


----------



## glasskey

Ok, part 2. Post CTR clearance stuff. 

$1195 leather Theory dress for $99

$265 lamb leather trimmed Rag and Bone shirt, $19

Burberry journals and frames, $25-$38 from original $250+

Tom Ford sunglasses, $79 from $450

Missoni scarf, $27 from $500

BCBG Max Azria sweaters (bottom one is a poncho), $5 from $198-$278

Tracy Reese dress ($19 from $400) and yellow TopShop dress ($9 from $178)

Kate Spade scarf ($11 from $78) and silk blouse ($19 from $250)

Rachel Zoe stripey sweater ($15 from $275) and  Trina Turk summer dress/coverup ($18)

Milly black lace dress ($70 from $350--one of the pricier things I got, but sooo sexy) and McQ Alexander McQueen white and black knit dress ($160)


----------



## KensingtonUK

krissa said:


> I would try twitter. I whined once when ups delivered my bag from full line to a diff address and I got a follow up call from the cust svc mgr about getting a replacement. Idk if it's diff btw the rack and the full line. Hopefully they will answer you.




Agreed. For some reason, because Twitter is so public, they typically send the best, higher up agents your way when you complain on Twitter.  A shame but for what they did, I think u deserve it


----------



## Cthai

glasskey said:


> Okay, I'm about to spam everyone, sorry! First up, CTR finds. (Prices all reflect 25% discount)
> 
> Jimmy Choo wedges, $90 from $495 retail
> 
> Tory Burch cosmetic case for my sister, $17 from $78
> 
> Alexis Bittar earrings, $33 from $300
> 
> Gucci crystal sandals, $225 from $1150
> 
> Alexander Wang white sweater dress, $80 from $695
> 
> BCBG dress, $11 . . . not sure retail but probably $200-$300?
> 
> St. John sequin sweater, $60 from $895



Wow congratulations on all your goodies! I love the red BCBG Dress can you share the UPC code


----------



## natalia0128

My best purchase so far....85% off


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

gottaluvmybags said:


> Mission valley - ask for Emily it's on hold for an hour
> 
> View attachment 2958038
> View attachment 2958039


Cute! Too bad Im just seeing this.


----------



## deltalady

natalia0128 said:


> My best purchase so far....85% off



I love those!! Congrats!


----------



## krissa

natalia0128 said:


> My best purchase so far....85% off



These are great. Do you have the sku? Thx


----------



## silk7

jorton said:


> Tell me about it! I'm not visiting the US until May and I'm sitting here reading abour everyone's finds!
> 
> 
> 
> Btw next clear the rack is May 22-25 in case anyone didn't know!




May is right around the corner! Hope you find some great deals on your trip &#128522; Rack truly is my happy place lol


----------



## natalia0128

krissa said:


> These are great. Do you have the sku? Thx



Sorry I don't . I bought these from Nordstrom rack online. I never have any luck from my local store


----------



## francot1

glasskey said:


> Okay, I'm about to spam everyone, sorry! First up, CTR finds. (Prices all reflect 25% discount)
> 
> Jimmy Choo wedges, $90 from $495 retail
> 
> Tory Burch cosmetic case for my sister, $17 from $78
> 
> Alexis Bittar earrings, $33 from $300
> 
> Gucci crystal sandals, $225 from $1150
> 
> Alexander Wang white sweater dress, $80 from $695
> 
> BCBG dress, $11 . . . not sure retail but probably $200-$300?
> 
> St. John sequin sweater, $60 from $895


 

Love everything. Could you please provide the SKU for the St John sweater and Jimmy Choo sandals.   Thanks


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Just wanted to let you know that I found a classic, black Salvatore Ferragamo handbag (~$650/original $1100) and an Alexander Wang emile tote in red ($~450) at the Colma Rack this morning. I didn't buy either and both were still there when I left.

I couldn't find a similar photo of the Ferragamo, but this is what the Alexander Wang bag looked like: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/321697040395?lpid=82&chn=ps

Sorry, I need to get better about taking photos while shopping.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Goodness, you scores some AMAZING deals. I adore the Choo sandals! and the AWang dress. Congrats on your finds 



glasskey said:


> Okay, I'm about to spam everyone, sorry! First up, CTR finds. (Prices all reflect 25% discount)
> 
> Jimmy Choo wedges, $90 from $495 retail
> 
> Tory Burch cosmetic case for my sister, $17 from $78
> 
> Alexis Bittar earrings, $33 from $300
> 
> Gucci crystal sandals, $225 from $1150
> 
> Alexander Wang white sweater dress, $80 from $695
> 
> BCBG dress, $11 . . . not sure retail but probably $200-$300?
> 
> St. John sequin sweater, $60 from $895


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Ar NR Sawgrass Mills


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Size 40. Just too small for DD


----------



## BeautyAddict58

It is a short belted kind of trench coat with ruffle front.


----------



## JNH14

NicoleAngelina said:


> I was at my rack two days ago and mine didn't really have anything marked down here in AZ. Im wondering if maybe my NR will mark down maybe sometime next week.


 
Went to the Racks in Atlanta this weekend-no markdowns at all here since clear the racks...


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Someone posted a few days or weeks back that they wanted the larger smashbox on the rocks eye palette. I was at tysons and they had this plus the smaller eye shadow. The primer is a good deal if I didn't have a full bottle I would've bought it. Everything was half off except the large palette which was 28


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted at NR Honolulu
These Alexander Wang iPad cases have been here for months. The brown lizard looking one did not have a tag. Only one of the black ones had a tag. But it's a great deal. Also saw a Wang bag. Not sure of the name but it was small.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Could you tell if the Alexander Wang cases were for an iPad or an iPad mini? Do you have any idea if the lizard print one was priced the same as the leather? Thanks so much for the heads up!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I got this wintermint Rebecca minkoff Mac mini for $90...if anyone sees it with the black hardware please let a girl know. I really want that one more.


----------



## IStuckACello

Found a $5 T by Alexander Wang bubble skirt  and a Balenciaga dress for work for $288


----------



## yakusoku.af

LuxeDeb said:


> Could you tell if the Alexander Wang cases were for an iPad or an iPad mini? Do you have any idea if the lizard print one was priced the same as the leather? Thanks so much for the heads up!




I think it's for a regular iPad. Too big for an iPad mini. I have no idea how much the lizard one is because it had no tag. Maybe if your lucky they will give it to you for the same price since the tag is missing.


----------



## devik

deltalady said:


> Just got this DVF dress. My Rack didn't have  the size I needed so I did a search and send. It's coming from AZ. This  is a size 6 that is available at the Houston Willowbrook NR. $79.60 down  from $398. I had a gift card so I paid about $40. Not a made for outlet  dress either. It still had the Nordstrom tag on it.



That looks like a very flattering style! It's also great that it's not from the DvF outlet line. I've always been worried about quality on those. That was a very nice find.




glasskey said:


> Okay, I'm about to spam everyone, sorry! First up, CTR finds. (Prices all reflect 25% discount)
> 
> Jimmy Choo wedges, $90 from $495 retail
> 
> Tory Burch cosmetic case for my sister, $17 from $78
> 
> Alexis Bittar earrings, $33 from $300
> 
> * Gucci crystal sandals, $225 from $1150*
> 
> Alexander Wang white sweater dress, $80 from $695
> 
> BCBG dress, $11 . . . not sure retail but probably $200-$300?
> 
> St. John sequin sweater, $60 from $895



Wow, those Gucci sandals are GORGEOUS! Not a pair I would be picking up at full retail but at the price you got them... yeah! Lovely.



glasskey said:


> Ok, part 2. Post CTR clearance stuff.
> 
> $1195 leather Theory dress for $99
> 
> $265 lamb leather trimmed Rag and Bone shirt, $19
> 
> Burberry journals and frames, $25-$38 from original $250+
> 
> Tom Ford sunglasses, $79 from $450
> 
> *Missoni scarf, $27 from $500*
> 
> BCBG Max Azria sweaters (bottom one is a poncho), $5 from $198-$278
> 
> Tracy Reese dress ($19 from $400) and yellow TopShop dress ($9 from $178)
> 
> Kate Spade scarf ($11 from $78) and silk blouse ($19 from $250)
> 
> Rachel Zoe stripey sweater ($15 from $275) and  Trina Turk summer dress/coverup ($18)
> 
> Milly black lace dress ($70 from $350--one of the pricier things I got, but sooo sexy) and McQ Alexander McQueen white and black knit dress ($160)



Is that also a pair of _Missoni sunglasses _on top of the scarf??? Never seen those, they're great!


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi Ladies, 
How can you tell a DVF outlet dress from a Nordstrom full line?  TIA!

BTW- I got greedy and tried to go back to the well for some more goodies yesterday at various stores.  I agree with others that the deep discounts are hit and miss BY STORE.  Some stores had incredible deals, and others did not.  The newer stores had the better deals here (the ones most people don't go to).

This brand JOA los angeles is good to look for.  It is actually a designer brand they sell in their trendy designer dept, but for whatever reason is marked like a stock line with the POV stuff from Gryson etc.  I saw a JOA skirt for $10 and some cardis for $20 (heavy wool ones from the winter season).  I think many people don't know the brand.


----------



## deltalady

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies,
> How can you tell a DVF outlet dress from a Nordstrom full line?  TIA!
> 
> BTW- I got greedy and tried to go back to the well for some more goodies yesterday at various stores.  I agree with others that the deep discounts are hit and miss BY STORE.  Some stores had incredible deals, and others did not.  The newer stores had the better deals here (the ones most people don't go to).
> 
> This brand JOA los angeles is good to look for.  It is actually a designer brand they sell in their trendy designer dept, but for whatever reason is marked like a stock line with the POV stuff from Gryson etc.  I saw a JOA skirt for $10 and some cardis for $20 (heavy wool ones from the winter season).  I think many people don't know the brand.



I believe the material is not silk is how you can tell.


----------



## LuxeDeb

glasskey said:


> Okay, I'm about to spam everyone, sorry! First up, CTR finds. (Prices all reflect 25% discount)
> 
> Jimmy Choo wedges, $90 from $495 retail
> 
> Tory Burch cosmetic case for my sister, $17 from $78
> 
> Alexis Bittar earrings, $33 from $300
> 
> Gucci crystal sandals, $225 from $1150
> 
> Alexander Wang white sweater dress, $80 from $695
> 
> BCBG dress, $11 . . . not sure retail but probably $200-$300?
> 
> St. John sequin sweater, $60 from $895


 


glasskey said:


> Ok, part 2. Post CTR clearance stuff.
> 
> $1195 leather Theory dress for $99
> 
> $265 lamb leather trimmed Rag and Bone shirt, $19
> 
> Burberry journals and frames, $25-$38 from original $250+
> 
> Tom Ford sunglasses, $79 from $450
> 
> Missoni scarf, $27 from $500
> 
> BCBG Max Azria sweaters (bottom one is a poncho), $5 from $198-$278
> 
> Tracy Reese dress ($19 from $400) and yellow TopShop dress ($9 from $178)
> 
> Kate Spade scarf ($11 from $78) and silk blouse ($19 from $250)
> 
> Rachel Zoe stripey sweater ($15 from $275) and  Trina Turk summer dress/coverup ($18)
> 
> Milly black lace dress ($70 from $350--one of the pricier things I got, but sooo sexy) and McQ Alexander McQueen white and black knit dress ($160)


 
OMG you cleaned up! Fabulous stuff! No big markdowns like that here (judging by the one store I checked). I love the Gucci heels so much, and the Burberry notebooks, Burberry frame & Tom Ford sunglasses. Can you pretty please post skus/upcs for them, so I can try to find some!  
I won't ask for upcs on everything, but I'm drooling over most of what you got!



yakusoku.af said:


> I think it's for a regular iPad. Too big for an iPad mini. I have no idea how much the lizard one is because it had no tag. Maybe if your lucky they will give it to you for the same price since the tag is missing.


 
Thank you for the response! Darn, I was hoping they were for a mini. Such a great price if you have a fullsize. I cannot believe they have been sitting there that long.


----------



## glasskey

Cthai said:


> Wow congratulations on all your goodies! I love the red BCBG Dress can you share the UPC code



Thank you! The UPC is 39004598327. It looks like it was a return, just fyi, so it may be tough to find another one. I've seen lots of cheap BCBG dresses at the Brooklyn/Manhattan NRs, so hopefully you'll find something soon!



francot1 said:


> Love everything. Could you please provide the SKU for the St John sweater and Jimmy Choo sandals.   Thanks



Ugh, I am so sorry--you picked the two things that were worn/refurbs!!! But thank you soo much. 



elisainthecity said:


> Goodness, you scores some AMAZING deals. I adore the Choo sandals! and the AWang dress. Congrats on your finds



Thank you, lovely 33



devik said:


> Wow, those Gucci sandals are GORGEOUS! Not a pair I would be picking up at full retail but at the price you got them... yeah! Lovely.
> 
> Is that also a pair of _Missoni sunglasses _on top of the scarf??? Never seen those, they're great!



Thank you! To be honest, the Gucci shoes were a little pricey even on clearance, but they are SO pretty and I am, ahem, attending the wedding of a frenemy in the summer where I plan on wearing the...haha. You know how it is. 

And yes, those are Missoni sunglasses, they were at the rack for $29 a few CTRs ago!



LuxeDeb said:


> OMG you cleaned up! Fabulous stuff! No big markdowns like that here (judging by the one store I checked). I love the Gucci heels so much, and the Burberry notebooks, Burberry frame & Tom Ford sunglasses. Can you pretty please post skus/upcs for them, so I can try to find some!
> I won't ask for upcs on everything, but I'm drooling over most of what you got!



Thank you, my sweet. There's still more Tom Ford sunglasses for around $79 at Manhattan NR (Union Square). Lots of styles available, including super cat eye ones (the Anastasia) in orange, white, and black. The clear purpley ones are 750666006228. The white ones are 750666006204. 

The Burberry frames/notebooks are sold out company-wide, I am so sorry, I checked in stores today.


----------



## purseaholic90

scored a MARC JACOBS 'Small Nomad' Quilted Eyelet Leather Hobo in black yesterday for $199!!! I was shocked to see the sticker price considering it retails for $1500 

NR Pasadena also had Dolce and Gabbana bags but they were 20%off of retail


----------



## sisira

Hi guys I know ctr is over , but is it possible more markdowns have been made ? Also when is the next ctr?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

sisira said:


> Hi guys I know ctr is over , but is it possible more markdowns have been made ? Also when is the next ctr?




I believe the next one should be during Memorial Day weekend


----------



## Sl0thbear

BeautyAddict58 said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was returning something to NR just after they opened and one of the cashiers was telling the other about the great CL boots she scored. She said she got them for less than $200 and when the other cashier asked how she found them she said they were a customer return. Presumably they never made it to the sales floor...



Most people working in retail do this. It's one of the few perks about working in retail. Though my current job i cant really get away with it, at my last job it was done ALL the time. We would hide stuff in the back room until it went down to clearance etc. Ya it's kind of unfair for customers, but keep in mind employees are customers too... and it's something that's always going to happen regardless of how fair it is. I've even seen managers and supervisors take things into their offices/desks and wait until it went down in price to purchase.


----------



## devik

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies,
> How can you tell a DVF outlet dress from a Nordstrom full line?  TIA!



Many designers have a "Rack" (or "outlet") channel including at Nordstrom's (AFAIK) Michael Kors, Kate Spade, Coach, Vince and Tory Burch (I could be wrong about these names but they're ones I've either heard does this, or have suspected based on inventory seen at certain stores). It's like Missoni for Target. 

DVF definitely has a line that goes exclusively to The Rack.  NM Last Call, Barneys Warehouse and Saks Off 5th also get merch this way from other designers too. How to tell? As deltalady said, about it not being silk: The materials and production quality are often where you can detect the differences. 

There's also another way to tell though: Just look at the tags, and what else is available. The "made for outlet" items typically have a preprinted and not-written-on tag with all the "compare at" pricing etc. Manufacturer overruns will also have such tags though, so it's not like everything with that tag is automatically lower quality. An item that came in from a full-line store is going to have stickers and scribbles on the tag, and you generally will only be able to find one (or a few at odd sizes) rather than a whole rack of them available.

These practices are not new, but given that there are more NR locations than Nordstrom's full-line stores now, you can see that they had to come up with some way to fill the Rack with stuff for us to buy.


----------



## littlemisscoco

Which dolce and gabbana bags did they have???


----------



## purseaholic90

littlemisscoco said:


> Which dolce and gabbana bags did they have???




I believe one was the Leather Tote and the other was the 'Miss Escape' leather tote


----------



## JNH14

Sl0thbear said:


> Most people working in retail do this. It's one of the few perks about working in retail. Though my current job i cant really get away with it, at my last job it was done ALL the time. We would hide stuff in the back room until it went down to clearance etc. Ya it's kind of unfair for customers, but keep in mind employees are customers too... and it's something that's always going to happen regardless of how fair it is. I've even seen managers and supervisors take things into their offices/desks and wait until it went down in price to purchase.


 
To me, that's plain dishonest to hold an item secretly until it goes down in price...it's one thing to hide it and pay for it when you get off that day-but secretly hold it? Not right.


----------



## JNH14

devik said:


> Many designers have a "Rack" (or "outlet") channel including at Nordstrom's (AFAIK) Michael Kors, Kate Spade, Coach, Vince and Tory Burch (I could be wrong about these names but they're ones I've either heard does this, or have suspected based on inventory seen at certain stores). It's like Missoni for Target.
> 
> DVF definitely has a line that goes exclusively to The Rack.  NM Last Call, Barneys Warehouse and Saks Off 5th also get merch this way from other designers too. How to tell? As deltalady said, about it not being silk: The materials and production quality are often where you can detect the differences.
> 
> There's also another way to tell though: Just look at the tags, and what else is available. The "made for outlet" items typically have a preprinted and not-written-on tag with all the "compare at" pricing etc. Manufacturer overruns will also have such tags though, so it's not like everything with that tag is automatically lower quality. An item that came in from a full-line store is going to have stickers and scribbles on the tag, and you generally will only be able to find one (or a few at odd sizes) rather than a whole rack of them available.
> 
> These practices are not new, but given that there are more NR locations than Nordstrom's full-line stores now, you can see that they had to come up with some way to fill the Rack with stuff for us to buy.


 

It's the same way with bags at Kate Spade, Coach etc.  They are made in the same factories, but they might be missing the feet on the bag bottom, have a cheaper zipper, not as nice of leather etc.  An employee shared that with me.


----------



## glasskey

JNH14 said:


> To me, that's plain dishonest to hold an item secretly until it goes down in price...it's one thing to hide it and pay for it when you get off that day-but secretly hold it? Not right.


Eh, I mean, do I wish I could have ALL THE DESIGNER THINGS to myself? Yes. But Rack employees have to put up with some heinous customers and work long hours and pick up all the crap that people drop (people are animals sometimes), I feel like if now and then they set aside something nice for themselves and wait for it to drop in price, that's only human.

ETA: if you want to feel really jealous of someone, I went to school with one of the Nordstrom heiresses...her wardrobe made me sort of want to die.


----------



## jorton

I used to work in a store that sold premium cosmetics and fragrance. We had a strict policy that staff could not hold items because it meant that the customer missed out. 

Now I'm not sure how I feel about this because on one hand it is wrong for staff to hold items but on the other hand I do agree that staff are still customers and sometimes a staff member holding something is not any different than a customer calling up and holding it. But I do think it's pretty much fraud to hold something until it gets marked down again.

Where I worked a few girls would hold premium xmas sets during Christmas and hide them and then buy them after xmas when they went half off. I saw two people fired for this. 

I guess it's up to the company and how strict they are, also a matter of someone finding out what you are doing...


----------



## Black Elite

Nordstrom Rack does fire employees who hide items until they go down in price. I have seen employees of Nordstrom Rack fired for doing this. The issue is whether or not one gets caught. If they are caught, there can certainly be consequences.


----------



## littlemisscoco

purseaholic90 said:


> I believe one was the Leather Tote and the other was the 'Miss Escape' leather tote




Thanks!


----------



## deltalady

Yes, Rack employees are customers also, but they also get a discount. Hiding things until they go down in price is just dishonest. Period. They already get a discount, not afforded to regular customers.


----------



## purseaholic90

I've been to two locations where I saw items I was interested in in the blue bins and asked the employees about the items. They responded by saying that the items were on hold for themselves.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Anyone want these? Will be here for the next 30 minutes if you want me to hide or put them on hold for you.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

krissa said:


> I would try twitter. I whined once when ups delivered my bag from full line to a diff address and I got a follow up call from the cust svc mgr about getting a replacement. Idk if it's diff btw the rack and the full line. Hopefully they will answer you.







shester said:


> If you are more familiar with Instagram, you can try that also. I've seen people hashtag Nordstrom Rack (not even @ them) when discussing their issue, and a representative would apologize and respond.  At the very least, leaving a comment under one of their posts may work also.







buyingpig said:


> Are you a Nordstrom Card Holder? The most effective method for us right now is going through Card services to file a complain. They can forward your complain directly to regional managers and you will get a call back within 2 business day.







devik said:


> I emailed them a _compliment _about an SA at a full line store and how that store is run and I never heard back. I sent it in twice! You'd think at least THAT would elicit an acknowledgment. But nothing. I was surprised, given the Nordstrom's reputation for service in the actual shopping experience.







deltalady said:


> Did anything ever come of your email to corporate regarding the Valentino flats?




Spoke with a manager of the store. He was really nice and I wasn't nasty or anything I just told him that I didn't appreciate being accused of "buying" information and that the time line just didn't add up. He actually had tried to call me last Friday but we just missed each other. Plus with the 6 hour time difference we was trying to be respectful with how late he called me back. 

He did say he would try to locate me another pair. Eh I'm not putting much hope in that but ultimately I do appreciate the apology. 

On another note I did get these Stuart Weitzman nudist heels for $140 worn and refinished. Normally, when I get mad at a store I swear I'll never shop there again but that would be a tough to do with the rack. I'm not confident that I would totally give them up!


----------



## deltalady

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Spoke with a manager of the store. He was really nice and I wasn't nasty or anything I just told him that I didn't appreciate being accused of "buying" information and that the time line just didn't add up. He actually had tried to call me last Friday but we just missed each other. Plus with the 6 hour time difference we was trying to be respectful with how late he called me back.
> 
> He did say he would try to locate me another pair. Eh I'm not putting much hope in that but ultimately I do appreciate the apology.
> 
> On another note I did get these Stuart Weitzman nudist heels for $140 worn and refinished. Normally, when I get mad at a store I swear I'll never shop there again but that would be a tough to do with the rack. I'm not confident that I would totally give them up!
> 
> View attachment 2961108



That's great! And good deal on the Nudists!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Thank you, my sweet. There's still more Tom Ford sunglasses for around $79 at Manhattan NR (Union Square). Lots of styles available, including super cat eye ones (the Anastasia) in orange, white, and black. The clear purpley ones are 750666006228. The white ones are 750666006204. 



The Burberry frames/notebooks are sold out company-wide, I am so sorry, I checked in stores today. [/QUOTE]


Thank you again for the info. Just an update, in case others were also looking. I checked earlier today and had a store do a company wide check. Union square was sold out. Only one store had the Jade design left, Palm Springs maybe, they said all (3) we're heavily scratched up. It sounds like multiple stores have the Anastasia design, but that is too extreme of a cat eye for my face. If anyone sees anymore of the Tom Ford Jade design sunglasses show up please let me know!

On another note, I may have scored a pair of Prada sunglasses that have the crystals on top (not the Baroque) for $39. They are being shipped, so I hope they send what I am thinking of!! I will post when I get them.


----------



## gail13

I go to the Racks often and it's frustrating when the majority of it is Tory Burch, Michael Kors and Coach.  Especially the shoe section-and half the designer shoe section is now Tory Burch.  Anyone else notice the true designer shoes and bags are getting really few and far between?


----------



## deltalady

Anyone know if you get a tracking number with a search and send? This was my first time doing it.


----------



## glasskey

LuxeDeb said:


> Thank you again for the info. Just an update, in case others were also looking. I checked earlier today and had a store do a company wide check. Union square was sold out. Only one store had the Jade design left, Palm Springs maybe, they said all (3) we're heavily scratched up. It sounds like multiple stores have the Anastasia design, but that is too extreme of a cat eye for my face. If anyone sees anymore of the Tom Ford Jade design sunglasses show up please let me know!
> 
> On another note, I may have scored a pair of Prada sunglasses that have the crystals on top (not the Baroque) for $39. They are being shipped, so I hope they send what I am thinking of!! I will post when I get them.



I pm'd you, let me know if you got my message


----------



## glasskey

deltalady said:


> Anyone know if you get a tracking number with a search and send? This was my first time doing it.



I did!


----------



## deltalady

glasskey said:


> I did!



Was it emailed to you or did you have to call?


----------



## Cthai

deltalady said:


> Anyone know if you get a tracking number with a search and send? This was my first time doing it.




I did, they send me an email with a tracking number. But it's inconsistent, I did 3 search and send, and only got 2 tracking number, out of my 3 order.


----------



## deltalady

Cthai said:


> I did, they send me an email with a tracking number. But it's inconsistent, I did 3 search and send, and only got 2 tracking number, out of my 3 order.



Interesting...I got a receipt emailed to me but no tracking number. I wonder if I need to call them.


----------



## Michelle1x

deltalady said:


> Interesting...I got a receipt emailed to me but no tracking number. I wonder if I need to call them.



You get a confirmation receipt in your email when you place an order.
Then you wait to see if they can find it, and then you will get a tracking number if they can.  But I have found they almost NEVER are able to find items where a store says they have qty 1 or 2 of something.  More than that, you will probably get it.


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

Totally unrelated but I remember somebody here was looking for a Chloe Alice bag, while I haven't seen any on the Rack website there is currently one on clearance On the barneys warehouse site for an additional 50% off for spring 
http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/chl....html#start=138&sz=48&srule=price-low-to-high


----------



## deltalady

Michelle1x said:


> You get a confirmation receipt in your email when you place an order.
> Then you wait to see if they can find it, and then you will get a tracking number if they can.  But I have found they almost NEVER are able to find items where a store says they have qty 1 or 2 of something.  More than that, you will probably get it.



I actually talked to the associate at the store who physically pulled the item.


----------



## LuxeDeb

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Spoke with a manager of the store. He was really nice and I wasn't nasty or anything I just told him that I didn't appreciate being accused of "buying" information and that the time line just didn't add up. He actually had tried to call me last Friday but we just missed each other. Plus with the 6 hour time difference we was trying to be respectful with how late he called me back.
> 
> He did say he would try to locate me another pair. Eh I'm not putting much hope in that but ultimately I do appreciate the apology.
> 
> On another note I did get these Stuart Weitzman nudist heels for $140 worn and refinished. Normally, when I get mad at a store I swear I'll never shop there again but that would be a tough to do with the rack. I'm not confident that I would totally give them up!
> 
> View attachment 2961108


 
Great score! These are so flattering. They are like the perfect shoe!



glasskey said:


> I pm'd you, let me know if you got my message


 
Pmed you back. Thanks again!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Some of you have been looking for the Smashbox On The Rocks luxe eye shadow palette. The big one from Christmas. I saw it at my Rack in Dallas yesterday for $29. BUT the Smashbox website just started a blowout sale & it's only $21 with free s/h.

http://www.smashbox.com/product/602...E/New-Holiday-2014-Limited-Edition/index.tmpl


----------



## BeautyAddict58

shoppinggalnyc said:


> They won't. Penny items are supposed to be pulled for the floor but you can get lucky and buy them if you find them.



I was told today at a store that they will send it, but the price will be adjusted to the lowest price it retailed at (so it won't be a penny), plus if it has an assorted tag, you won't know what you'll be sent until you get it - i.e. I asked about a size L coat in one color, I was told I might get another color and/or another size.


----------



## tinad2004

so many awesome finds! i think they have been really careful now with the penny items- since people seem to have been scavenging for them ...


----------



## glasskey

Longchamp Le Pliage travel bag for $55 (retail $160) and Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots for $180 (retail $600+?). Both have assorted tags. Been wanting black flat boots (my old ones are 10 years old and pretty much dead at this point!) so I'm happy!

ETA - turns out that the boots are the Reserve, not the 50/50. woop. I think it has a slightly higher heel.


----------



## hedgwin99

glasskey said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage travel bag for $55 (retail $160) and Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots for $180 (retail $600+?). Both have assorted tags. Been wanting black flat boots (my old ones are 10 years old and pretty much dead at this point!) so I'm happy!




Wow! Love both!


----------



## glasskey

hedgwin99 said:


> Wow! Love both!


Thanks!


----------



## bagshoemisses

LuxeDeb said:


> Thank you, my sweet. There's still more Tom Ford sunglasses for around $79 at Manhattan NR (Union Square). Lots of styles available, including super cat eye ones (the Anastasia) in orange, white, and black. The clear purpley ones are 750666006228. The white ones are 750666006204.
> 
> 
> 
> The Burberry frames/notebooks are sold out company-wide, I am so sorry, I checked in stores today.




Thank you again for the info. Just an update, in case others were also looking. I checked earlier today and had a store do a company wide check. Union square was sold out. Only one store had the Jade design left, Palm Springs maybe, they said all (3) we're heavily scratched up. It sounds like multiple stores have the Anastasia design, but that is too extreme of a cat eye for my face. If anyone sees anymore of the Tom Ford Jade design sunglasses show up please let me know!

On another note, I may have scored a pair of Prada sunglasses that have the crystals on top (not the Baroque) for $39. They are being shipped, so I hope they send what I am thinking of!! I will post when I get them.[/QUOTE]


$39 for Prada sunglasses. That's a great deal, cannot wait to see them.


----------



## NordstromRack

Hi Everyone,

I'm a newbie to this forum.  I love NR and love the "search & send" feature using UPC codes on the app.  I was thinking of working part-time at NR so that I can get first dibs on the new inventory that comes in the store. If anybody can contribute to the questions below, that would be of great help! 

- What are the benefits working at NR?  
- What types of tasks do they ask you to do?
- What does a part-time schedule look like?

- Does anybody also know if you can win Nordstrom rewards by posting "finds" on Instagram or Twitter?

Thanks for reading!  Looking forward to hearing what you all have to say about NR!


----------



## rosewang924

glasskey said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage travel bag for $55 (retail $160) and Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots for $180 (retail $600+?). Both have assorted tags. Been wanting black flat boots (my old ones are 10 years old and pretty much dead at this point!) so I'm happy!
> 
> ETA - turns out that the boots are the Reserve, not the 50/50. woop. I think it has a slightly higher heel.




Wow, those boots are amazing, esp. with a little heel.


----------



## ilysukixD

glasskey said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage travel bag for $55 (retail $160) and Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots for $180 (retail $600+?). Both have assorted tags. Been wanting black flat boots (my old ones are 10 years old and pretty much dead at this point!) so I'm happy!
> 
> ETA - turns out that the boots are the Reserve, not the 50/50. woop. I think it has a slightly higher heel.




Omg, are these 5050 refurbish? Can you post the sku?


----------



## IStuckACello

NordstromRack said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a newbie to this forum.  I love NR and love the "search & send" feature using UPC codes on the app.  I was thinking of working part-time at NR so that I can get first dibs on the new inventory that comes in the store. If anybody can contribute to the questions below, that would be of great help!
> 
> 
> 
> - What are the benefits working at NR?
> 
> - What types of tasks do they ask you to do?
> 
> - What does a part-time schedule look like?
> 
> 
> 
> - Does anybody also know if you can win Nordstrom rewards by posting "finds" on Instagram or Twitter?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading!  Looking forward to hearing what you all have to say about NR!




It's a pretty stressful environment. Depends on the dept you're in. A lot of tidying, sorting things. If you're a cashier you're constantly ringing. Some departments require you to help ring. If you're on the floor and new, often you'll be stuck with the weekend and night schedules that no one really wants. Rarely do people have a m-f schedule, it's really done to maximize company profits and to accommodate the influx of customers. Stock dept has early hours that are typically tues-sat. loss prevention likely at entry level you'd be standing at the door greeting people. Working at NR allows for a 20% discount for non-managerial employees, some days it's more (usually around holidays) then I think it's 30%. I would say if you are looking for part time and are okay with those types of hours not to mention sometimes demanding physical work then fine. Especially if you're a college student. However, I caution you that a lot of people basically spend their entire paycheck a there and if you're on the night shifts only or weekend evening, your chances of snagging the best merch is about the same as a regular customer unless you have a friend somewhere in stock dept. I don't think it's worth it to work for Nordstrom or any retail solely for the discount. Especially now that I'm in grad school for mental health field, it didn't do much for my career at all and I didn't personally have great discipline with money to save. Yes I got some good stuff but in retrospect I wouldn't have worked there if I had an easier 9-5 type option.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

NordstromRack said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a newbie to this forum.  I love NR and love the "search & send" feature using UPC codes on the app.  I was thinking of working part-time at NR so that I can get first dibs on the new inventory that comes in the store. If anybody can contribute to the questions below, that would be of great help!
> 
> 
> 
> - What are the benefits working at NR?
> 
> - What types of tasks do they ask you to do?
> 
> - What does a part-time schedule look like?
> 
> 
> 
> - Does anybody also know if you can win Nordstrom rewards by posting "finds" on Instagram or Twitter?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading!  Looking forward to hearing what you all have to say about NR!




I spent 15 years in retail and only just recently left. I was a manager and physically I just couldn't deal with being on my feet that long and mentally I was just exhausted from constant fighting to make sales plan and dealing with customers. I just worked at a Sunglass store and I always said there was no way I could deal with clothes. Clothes are always a mess! That being said being a part time sales associate isn't all that it's cracked up to be. Your likely to get the crap shifts and if you have a day job it really can be quite tiresome. Also if you have very limited availability that will kind of work against you. I know when I made schedules I gave my most available top performers the best shifts. Also if I had someone apply that could only work 1 or 2 days I would usually pass on them. I feel like the only associates that get privilege of limited availability are those who have worked there way down to it. Meaning at some point they worked a lot and maybe now they've been with me awhile and they've grown up and out of the job but rather than lose a great employee with a wealth of knowledge and proven dependability you keep them on. Schedule them occasionally mostly in busy season and they get to keep there discount or whatever else fringe benefits come with the job. For example I'm no longer a manager but I stayed on as a casual part time associate so I could keep my discount but there no way I would get hired with my availability the way it is now. 

Not trying to discourage you but I just think the rack is not just an easy retail job.   If you have the time and energy go for it.


----------



## krissa

NordstromRack said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a newbie to this forum.  I love NR and love the "search & send" feature using UPC codes on the app.  I was thinking of working part-time at NR so that I can get first dibs on the new inventory that comes in the store. If anybody can contribute to the questions below, that would be of great help!
> 
> - What are the benefits working at NR?
> - What types of tasks do they ask you to do?
> - What does a part-time schedule look like?
> 
> - Does anybody also know if you can win Nordstrom rewards by posting "finds" on Instagram or Twitter?
> 
> Thanks for reading!  Looking forward to hearing what you all have to say about NR!



Check glass door there's tons of reviews.


----------



## vyytrann

LiveLaughLuxe said:


> Totally unrelated but I remember somebody here was looking for a Chloe Alice bag, while I haven't seen any on the Rack website there is currently one on clearance On the barneys warehouse site for an additional 50% off for spring
> http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/chl....html#start=138&sz=48&srule=price-low-to-high



That was me! I saw this last night too (happened to be randomly shopping at 3am..) and was so bummed it wasn't the larger Alice. They have a couple larger Alices available for an extra 20% off but not in the colorway I wanted. But thank you so much for keeping me in mind! Such a sweet gesture. 

If anyone is interested, that Chloe bag LiveLaughLuxe posted is a great deal at ~77% off (originally $3595!).


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

vyytrann said:


> That was me! I saw this last night too (happened to be randomly shopping at 3am..) and was so bummed it wasn't the larger Alice. They have a couple larger Alices available for an extra 20% off but not in the colorway I wanted. But thank you so much for keeping me in mind! Such a sweet gesture.
> 
> If anyone is interested, that Chloe bag LiveLaughLuxe posted is a great deal at ~77% off (originally $3595!).


 
No problem I just remember that when you said you were looking for one barneys had so many last spring and then when you mentioned it I didn't see any left on the website and then these all popped up, and no problem I usually keep people in mind if I know theyre looking for something


----------



## NordstromRack

IStuckACello, thanks for your reply!

I have a phone interview on Friday for the Retail Sales and Service Experience job.  What does that entail?

I think I am interested in stock team though, but the shifts are from 5am to 2pm.

Can an employee "hold" merchandise?

Thanks!


----------



## marcj

I am also interested in a PT job in stock team


----------



## IStuckACello

Usually the holds are specific to the store. Some stores I notice do not want clearance stuff to be held. But they generally do not like employees holding or hiding things for purchase. Usually if found they'll pull it. 
I never did a phone interview. I was employed some time ago-so that was before screening interviews.  Good luck!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

If anyone lives in the nova area I would recommend going to last call at Potomac mills they just got a bunch of bags in balenciaga, Valentino, Chloe, givenchy I couldn't take pics because they were behind the counter. They don't price as low as the rack but still a lot of nice designer bags.

The counter cleared and I quickly snapped some pics.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

I need help using search and send. I can't find that feature on my iPod touch. Only a regular search box shows.

Any help please? Thanks


----------



## NordstromRack

For the "search & send" you need a UPC code to type in or a barcode to scan.  That's the only way it would work.  It's good for if you are in the store and already have an item, but need it in a different size.

If you have the UPC, it would show if the item is in stock and which location it is at.

I wish the search feature was better though.  It doesn't give a full picture of what is currently in the store.    

The "just off the truck" feature is also pretty cool too.  It shows what arrived in store on that day, but doesn't give any specific information on the item.

Can a store associate do a general search in the store?  For example, can you call them up and ask them to search for something like a Burberry coat?  Can they see if any stores in the country have it in stock?  Is the internal database that good?

Any input on this would be great!


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

It would SEEM like all you need is the UPC code but that doesn't work. I tried it on various items instore, all came back with no results.

so i asked several people and NR CS said it was the style code, not the UPC. that didn't work either!

i'm guessing that regular users see something like this: http://a3.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purpl...ee5-0cb6-1cbc-832a092844dc/screen568x568.jpeg

but all i see is this with the search box being a simple search box. 



NordstromRack said:


> For the "search & send" you need a UPC code to type in or a barcode to scan.  That's the only way it would work.  It's good for if you are in the store and already have an item, but need it in a different size.
> 
> If you have the UPC, it would show if the item is in stock and which location it is at.
> 
> I wish the search feature was better though.  It doesn't give a full picture of what is currently in the store.
> 
> The "just off the truck" feature is also pretty cool too.  It shows what arrived in store on that day, but doesn't give any specific information on the item.
> 
> Can a store associate do a general search in the store?  For example, can you call them up and ask them to search for something like a Burberry coat?  Can they see if any stores in the country have it in stock?  Is the internal database that good?
> 
> Any input on this would be great!


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

on the other hand, i did find a iphone 4 case for my Ipod touch hahaha! it was $5.70!

dark purple with a pink back M by MJ case. 883936736812

like this but different color scheme http://www.windowswear.com/shop/pro...s-iphone-4-case-4g-stardust-logo-883936736812


----------



## bakeacookie

Are you using the Rack Stores app?

The Nordstrom rack app is for online rack.


----------



## lvlouis

sunnysideup8283 said:


> If anyone lives in the nova area I would recommend going to last call at Potomac mills they just got a bunch of bags in balenciaga, Valentino, Chloe, givenchy I couldn't take pics because they were behind the counter. They don't price as low as the rack but still a lot of nice designer bags.
> 
> The counter cleared and I quickly snapped some pics.
> 
> View attachment 2963434
> View attachment 2963436
> View attachment 2963437




Thanks for posting


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

bakeacookie said:


> Are you using the Rack Stores app?
> 
> The Nordstrom rack app is for online rack.



:shame:

duh!!! thanks!


----------



## bakeacookie

41_ purse_ gal said:


> :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> duh!!! thanks!




You're welcome! Hope you find some goodies!


----------



## Michelle1x

Ladies, any guesses on when the next Rack markdown will be?
Are they on a set schedule of some sort?

I went today at lunch and no new merch and no new prices since my last haul.  There are a few tesoro cashmere long cardigans I might be interested in if the price was right, right now too high.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

markdowns have already occurred. someone said here a few months back that markdowns happen when there is a sale (like extra 25% off for easter). I already noticed a few items I've bought have been brought down in price.

i only bothered to check womens clothing, though.


----------



## devik

NordstromRack said:


> For the "search & send" you need a UPC code to type in or a barcode to scan.  That's the only way it would work.  It's good for if you are in the store and already have an item, but need it in a different size.
> 
> If you have the UPC, it would show if the item is in stock and which location it is at.
> 
> I wish the search feature was better though.  It doesn't give a full picture of what is currently in the store.
> 
> The "just off the truck" feature is also pretty cool too.  It shows what arrived in store on that day, but doesn't give any specific information on the item.
> 
> Can a store associate do a general search in the store?  For example, can you call them up and ask them to search for something like a Burberry coat?  Can they see if any stores in the country have it in stock?  Is the internal database that good?
> 
> Any input on this would be great!



Whoa - with your tPF username, at first I thought you were a representative from NR! (Corporate)

I guess not...


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Yep - they usually markdown right after a clear the Rack. I often wait for better deals. Shoes and accessories were this week and women's was last week. Tip - look for boots. I just cleaned up in the penny department  



Michelle1x said:


> Ladies, any guesses on when the next Rack markdown will be?
> Are they on a set schedule of some sort?
> 
> I went today at lunch and no new merch and no new prices since my last haul.  There are a few tesoro cashmere long cardigans I might be interested in if the price was right, right now too high.





41_ purse_ gal said:


> markdowns have already occurred. someone said here a few months back that markdowns happen when there is a sale (like extra 25% off for easter). I already noticed a few items I've bought have been brought down in price.
> 
> i only bothered to check womens clothing, though.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Yep - they usually markdown right after a clear the Rack. I often wait for better deals. Shoes and accessories were this week and women's was last week. Tip - look for boots. I just cleaned up in the penny department


----------



## cres911

THANKS FOR THE NAME

UPC 0439006439697 $55.00, retails $220


----------



## glasskey

cres911 said:


> View attachment 2964273
> 
> 
> To those Tory Buch experts.. Im trying to find the name of this bracelet and cannot locate it online...... Can someone help?


That's a House of Harlow wax seal cuff!

Oh yeah, and to the person who asked about the SKU/UPC code for the Stuart Weitzman boots-- sadly, they ARE refurbs. Sorry


----------



## deltalady

So my first Search and Send didn't go as planned. I called the AZ trying to locate a tracking number, only to be told that it got lost going from their store to the shipping center. The inventory manager told me he spent most of the day trying to track down another one. He said he called the same store a few times until he found someone that actually located it after being told twice that they couldn't find it. He then had them overnight it to me so it should be here tomorrow. I was emailed a tracking number for this one. 

I told him that I was going to write an email to corporate praising him for his efforts. Anyone else would have given up after being told that the other store couldn't find it the first time. He really went above and beyond!


----------



## KensingtonUK

deltalady said:


> So my first Search and Send didn't go as planned. I called the AZ trying to locate a tracking number, only to be told that it got lost going from their store to the shipping center. The inventory manager told me he spent most of the day trying to track down another one. He said he called the same store a few times until he found someone that actually located it after being told twice that they couldn't find it. He then had them overnight it to me so it should be here tomorrow. I was emailed a tracking number for this one.
> 
> I told him that I was going to write an email to corporate praising him for his efforts. Anyone else would have given up after being told that the other store couldn't find it the first time. He really went above and beyond!




Wow kudos to that SA.  Nordies needs more of those!  What goodie did you buy?


----------



## deltalady

KensingtonUK said:


> Wow kudos to that SA.  Nordies needs more of those!  What goodie did you buy?



A DVF wrap dress.


----------



## GG12345

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Yep - they usually markdown right after a clear the Rack. I often wait for better deals. Shoes and accessories were this week and women's was last week. Tip - look for boots. I just cleaned up in the penny department




Which racks did you hit up? I see that you shop in NYC (me also lol) and was just wondering which ones


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Went to the rack yesterday & got some goodies 

RED Valentino Sweater Dress for $173 (originally $695, looks like a nordstrom return)
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/red-valentino-wool-sweater-dress/3730189

Burberry Brit High Waisted Skinny Jeans for $97 (originally $225)
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-brit-westbourne-skinny-jeans/3514419

I'm still think about the RED Valentino Dress though because its made of virgin *wool*... so its kinda itchy... but its really beautiful and i'm obsessed with it!! Any opinions/advice from you guys?

My mom also scored a pair of Leather Cole Haan Wedges for $22!! (Crazy imo!) and a pair of donald pliner blue/cork wedges for $27.


----------



## buyingpig

Hi everyone, I bought those Pedro Garcia boots for $225 during CTR. I been wanting a pair of Stuart Weitzman Lowland/highland for the whole winter, but never found them at a price I want to pay. Those Pedro Garcia are really nice. The leather feels divine. Anyone know if the quality of Pedro Garcia are good? I seem to remember reading someone having problems.

Here is a link to the boots.

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/pedro-garcia-vanne-over-the-knee-boot-women/3771620

Do you guys think they are keepers? Anyone have any experience with Pedro Garcia shoes? TIA!


----------



## sweetgirlblog

Today I went to Southcenter, wa rack. No good deal on cloths but saw lots of prada, Dior, mcqueen sunglasses. But my Uploading images is not working dont know why

Can anybody tell why upload images is not working for me


----------



## buyingpig

NicoleAngelina said:


> Went to the rack yesterday & got some goodies
> 
> RED Valentino Sweater Dress for $173 (originally $695, looks like a nordstrom return)
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/red-valentino-wool-sweater-dress/3730189
> 
> Burberry Brit High Waisted Skinny Jeans for $97 (originally $225)
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-brit-westbourne-skinny-jeans/3514419
> 
> I'm still think about the RED Valentino Dress though because its made of virgin *wool*... so its kinda itchy... but its really beautiful and i'm obsessed with it!! Any opinions/advice from you guys?
> 
> My mom also scored a pair of Leather Cole Haan Wedges for $22!! (Crazy imo!) and a pair of donald pliner blue/cork wedges for $27.



I love Red Valentino dresses. I don't think you should keep a dress that's scratchy though. Why pay $173 to be uncomfortable. Red Valentino make similar dresses often. You probably find non-itchy dress for same price in the future.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Went to the new rack opening this morning and I had a good time. The line wasn't too crazy and lots of give aways I didn't win anything but it was still nice. Also something to be said for a nice newly constructed store. It was really bright and just felt so new. 

Anywho enough about the store. Nothing to earth shattering but still some finds I'm happy with. The only thing I'm on the fence about are the Tory's. I like the color but don't really need another pair of revas. 




And these Eliza J dresses
In person this dress is very bright and vibrant.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Went to the new rack opening this morning and I had a good time. The line wasn't too crazy and lots of give aways I didn't win anything but it was still nice. Also something to be said for a nice newly constructed store. It was really bright and just felt so new.
> 
> Anywho enough about the store. Nothing to earth shattering but still some finds I'm happy with. The only thing I'm on the fence about are the Tory's. I like the color but don't really need another pair of revas.
> 
> View attachment 2964734
> 
> 
> And these Eliza J dresses
> In person this dress is very bright and vibrant.
> View attachment 2964735
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964736




Would you mind sharing the sku for the MBMJ bag?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> would you mind sharing the sku for the mbmj bag?


----------



## dorres

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Went to the new rack opening this morning and I had a good time. The line wasn't too crazy and lots of give aways I didn't win anything but it was still nice. Also something to be said for a nice newly constructed store. It was really bright and just felt so new.
> 
> Anywho enough about the store. Nothing to earth shattering but still some finds I'm happy with. The only thing I'm on the fence about are the Tory's. I like the color but don't really need another pair of revas.
> 
> View attachment 2964734
> 
> 
> And these Eliza J dresses
> In person this dress is very bright and vibrant.
> View attachment 2964735
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964736






What size and how much are the revas?


----------



## Kakai

Anybody kind enough to post any tory burch flats/sandals sku i would love to order some. Thank you!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

dorres said:


> what size and how much are the revas?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I love my Pedro Garcia shoes. I have a pair of Talisa sandals that I tracked down on Yoox and another pair of pumps that I picked up at the Rack for a penny a while back. I find them very comfortable and don't have any quality issues. The price is fair and if you love them - keep them. Yoox often has cheap Pedro Garcia's - at their last sale they had a bunch of booties for $40-50. 



buyingpig said:


> Hi everyone, I bought those Pedro Garcia boots for $225 during CTR. I been wanting a pair of Stuart Weitzman Lowland/highland for the whole winter, but never found them at a price I want to pay. Those Pedro Garcia are really nice. The leather feels divine. Anyone know if the quality of Pedro Garcia are good? I seem to remember reading someone having problems.
> 
> Here is a link to the boots.
> 
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/pedro-garcia-vanne-over-the-knee-boot-women/3771620
> 
> Do you guys think they are keepers? Anyone have any experience with Pedro Garcia shoes? TIA!




In NY I tend to go to 14th street the most but I've popped into Brooklyn and Queens as well from time to time. I do hit a couple in NJ as well. 



GG12345 said:


> Which racks did you hit up? I see that you shop in NYC (me also lol) and was just wondering which ones


----------



## NordstromRack

The Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal bag is so nice!


----------



## klynneann

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Went to the new rack opening this morning and I had a good time. The line wasn't too crazy and lots of give aways I didn't win anything but it was still nice. Also something to be said for a nice newly constructed store. It was really bright and just felt so new.
> 
> Anywho enough about the store. Nothing to earth shattering but still some finds I'm happy with. The only thing I'm on the fence about are the Tory's. I like the color but don't really need another pair of revas.
> 
> View attachment 2964734
> 
> 
> And these Eliza J dresses
> In person this dress is very bright and vibrant.
> View attachment 2964735
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964736



Great haul - love the dresses and MBMJ.


----------



## deltalady

My search and send arrived!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I got my Search & Send $39 Prada Le Gemme sunglasses! While I was trying to get my hands on the Tom Ford sunglasses I accidently pulled up this old upc bar code on my phone & saw the price....so I took a chance!! I thought someone here had posted the upc to the ones with brown or gray crystals, so I thought that is what I was getting. But I really love the ones with the purple crystals! They are gorgeous in person. The purple crystals look beautiful in the sunlight! And my local Rack stores never got this color  The ones with orange crystals are still $90 at the Rack. 6 79420 07876 2

There were a few other $39 pairs out there if anyone is interested. I cannot remember which stores, but a SA can do a Search & Send for you.


----------



## deltalady

These Stuart Weitzman boots are $95. Not sure how I feel about them.


----------



## deltalady

These SW Nudist sandals are available


----------



## k5ml3k

deltalady said:


> These Stuart Weitzman boots are $95. Not sure how I feel about them.




I love them! If you don't get them, please let me know what size they are and which location [emoji16]


----------



## deltalady

k5ml3k said:


> I love them! If you don't get them, please let me know what size they are and which location [emoji16]



I already gave it to the first person who pm'd me. Sadly they are an assorted sku.


----------



## deltalady

I got these hot pink Jimmy Choo's. Worn and Refinished but they had another pair in 39.5. $189


----------



## Cthai

deltalady said:


> I got these hot pink Jimmy Choo's. Worn and Refinished but they had another pair in 39.5. $189


Those shoes are HOT! I love bright colorful shoes give a simple outfit a pop of color.


----------



## deltalady

Cthai said:


> Those shoes are HOT! I love bright colorful shoes give a simple outfit a pop of color.



Thank you. The associates were all hovered around me saying that if I didn't get them they would. My store got a shipment of NQI's so there are a lot of designer shoes.


----------



## glasskey

deltalady said:


> I got these hot pink Jimmy Choo's. Worn and Refinished but they had another pair in 39.5. $189


ALL THE HEART EYES. hot pink is my jam.


----------



## k5ml3k

deltalady said:


> I already gave it to the first person who pm'd me. Sadly they are an assorted sku.




Which size were they if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## deltalady

k5ml3k said:


> which size were they if you don't mind me asking?



38.5


----------



## k5ml3k

deltalady said:


> 38.5




Oh ok phew, that makes me feel better since I'm a size 6 [emoji4]


----------



## deltalady

I found this DVF dress for $89 marked down from $448. I'm not sold on the print so it may go back.


----------



## nova_girl

Stopped by the new Springfield, VA location after work today. Didn't see anything special but I did see these Valentino sunglasses that I thought might interest some people. I think they were$ 69.97. In the first picture there are a pair of Valentinos in each row of the top shelf (middle of the picture).


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

found 2 pair of penny boots. 

my question is how do you know if something is penny? i found shoes that showed up as both "none in stock" and "UPC not found" but when i went up to the register, they were either penny or regular rack price.

eta: you can PM me your secretz too!


----------



## NordstromRack

You ladies are really lucky with the penny finds!  I have the same question - How do you know if something is a penny find?

Also, Is there a way to get a UPC code without having to go to the store?  I know you post finds here and share your codes, which is great.  I wonder if there is a catalog of UPC codes somewhere so that a customer can look up any item they desire and get it in store or shipped to them.  Is there an easy way to get the UPC?


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Hey Ladies, I live in Vancouver and am planning a morning trip for next week across the border for some rack shopping. My question is, is there better days to shop the rack? I am thinking of going on monday but I thought I read one time they don't get shipments on mondays? Also does anyone shop at the Lynnwood Rack? If so how is it?  

Thanks!


----------



## deltalady

hannah.hewi. said:


> Hey Ladies, I live in Vancouver and am planning a morning trip for next week across the border for some rack shopping. My question is, is there better days to shop the rack? I am thinking of going on monday but I thought I read one time they don't get shipments on mondays? Also does anyone shop at the Lynnwood Rack? If so how is it?
> 
> Thanks!



I was told shipments are Tuesday through Saturday.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

sunnysideup8283 said:


> View attachment 2964761




I returned the revas this evening back to the springfield store.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I got these super fun miu miu's
For $79.97. I need another pair of glasses like a I need a hole in my head but I have a pretty insane collection and I just had to have these.


----------



## deltalady

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I got these super fun miu miu's
> For $79.97. I need another pair of glasses like a I need a hole in my head but I have a pretty insane collection and I just had to have these.
> 
> View attachment 2965841



Those are adorable!


----------



## IStuckACello

Been having a horrible time at the racks for like a year now, I don't love anything really that I've found. However if anyone wants these miu mius in 37.5...they're $250 worn refurb size 7.5 clearance at Palo Alto rack...


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

deltalady said:


> I got these hot pink Jimmy Choo's. Worn and Refinished but they had another pair in 39.5. $189


Love the color!


----------



## alex011674

Found these Kate spade heels for 39.98 
Still there 
At arbor lakes rack


----------



## Michelle1x

I had an amusing time at the Rack today.  First I bought a DVF top for $29.90 on clearance.  The receipt says it is the DVF betty top in fog, size 14.

Attached is a pic of the DVF "betty" in color fog.  Ho hum.  I doubt I would have bought that.

What I actually bought, is this cashmere sweater.  Must have been mistagged as the betty.

I also got a penny find at the San Leandro Rack.  Unbelieveable because I am not one of those pro shoppers that finds these everywhere.  I don't even look for them.  It was this Eileen Fisher sweater marked at about $40, but rang up as a penny.
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...tnerID=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-n-_-n-_-n


----------



## ilovemykiddos

IStuckACello said:


> Been having a horrible time at the racks for like a year now, I don't love anything really that I've found. However if anyone wants these miu mius in 37.5...they're $250 worn refurb size 7.5 clearance at Palo Alto rack...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965876


The Bay Area racks have been really depressing lately....especially in shoes.


----------



## GG12345

41_ purse_ gal said:


> found 2 pair of penny boots.
> 
> my question is how do you know if something is penny? i found shoes that showed up as both "none in stock" and "UPC not found" but when i went up to the register, they were either penny or regular rack price.
> 
> eta: you can PM me your secretz too!




Post pictures please.


----------



## buyingpig

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I love my Pedro Garcia shoes. I have a pair of Talisa sandals that I tracked down on Yoox and another pair of pumps that I picked up at the Rack for a penny a while back. I find them very comfortable and don't have any quality issues. The price is fair and if you love them - keep them. Yoox often has cheap Pedro Garcia's - at their last sale they had a bunch of booties for $40-50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In NY I tend to go to 14th street the most but I've popped into Brooklyn and Queens as well from time to time. I do hit a couple in NJ as well.



Ty for your reply. I went into a SW store today, and tried the lowland. The Pedro Garcia actually has way better leather and details. BF think they look better than SW too. I decided to keep them. 

I look at yoox sale from time to time. Nice styles in my sizes normally do not last till discount that steep. I am a 36.5. I will continue to check from time to time, and hope for some good finds


----------



## IStuckACello

ilovemykiddos said:


> The Bay Area racks have been really depressing lately....especially in shoes.




I know! I seriously go to about 2 per week, all over the peninsula and city. I don't get it.


----------



## klynneann

hannah.hewi. said:


> Hey Ladies, I live in Vancouver and am planning a morning trip for next week across the border for some rack shopping. My question is, is there better days to shop the rack? I am thinking of going on monday but I thought I read one time they don't get shipments on mondays? Also does anyone shop at the Lynnwood Rack? If so how is it?
> 
> Thanks!



I think it's a toss-up between the Lynnwood Rack and the Northgate Rack.  Lynnwood recently had some nice shoes, but I feel like I generally do better in Northgate.


----------



## letteshop

I'll be in Austin for the weekend...can anyone suggest which Rack would be better for designer items?  TIA


----------



## sparksfly

What are your favorite racks in the NYC area? Might stop by some while I'm visiting soon.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

hannah.hewi. said:


> Hey Ladies, I live in Vancouver and am planning a morning trip for next week across the border for some rack shopping. My question is, is there better days to shop the rack? I am thinking of going on monday but I thought I read one time they don't get shipments on mondays? Also does anyone shop at the Lynnwood Rack? If so how is it?
> 
> Thanks!


Lynnwood rack has cheapest things in Seattle area. If you want heavily discounted item then go there, but if you want designer high-end items then Bellevue rack is better.


----------



## deltalady

letteshop said:


> I'll be in Austin for the weekend...can anyone suggest which Rack would be better for designer items?  TIA



Both are ok and not that far from each other.


----------



## LuxeDeb

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I got these super fun miu miu's
> For $79.97. I need another pair of glasses like a I need a hole in my head but I have a pretty insane collection and I just had to have these.
> 
> View attachment 2965841


 

Those Miu Mius are adorable! I will have to check my Racks to see if they have come in. They came in several colors & all are gorgeous. $79.97 seems like a steal for these!


----------



## letteshop

deltalady said:


> Both are ok and not that far from each other.




Thanks!  Hopefully I can sneak in some time to shop.


----------



## NordstromRack

You all are so lucky to have lots of designer items at your NR's!


----------



## NordstromRack

I just looked at my iPhone app on what came off the truck.  Lots of Burberry coats and jackets!  I'm off to hunt


----------



## hannah.hewi.

klynneann said:


> I think it's a toss-up between the Lynnwood Rack and the Northgate Rack.  Lynnwood recently had some nice shoes, but I feel like I generally do better in Northgate.



Thanks for all the tips ladies!


----------



## devik

deltalady said:


> I found this DVF dress for $89 marked down  from $448. I'm not sold on the print so it may go back.



I do like it however it's a dressier dress - and I often fall for buying those based on how pretty they are in the online photos, and then once I get it, I realize that it's a little too dressy for everyday and I already have more dressy dresses than I can use. So.... maybe it's not as dressy IRL as it looks here? 

Anyway all I'm saying is that it's pretty  but don't make the mistake I always make: Only keep it if you'll have places to wear it! 




nova_girl said:


> Stopped by the new Springfield, VA location after work today. Didn't see anything special but I did see these Valentino sunglasses that I thought might interest some people. I think they were$ 69.97. In the first picture there are a pair of Valentinos in each row of the top shelf (middle of the picture).



I've seen those regularly at my Rack too but not for this cheap.




sunnysideup8283 said:


> I got these super fun miu miu's
> For $79.97. I need another pair of glasses like a I need a hole in my  head but I have a pretty insane collection and I just had to have these.
> 
> View attachment 2965841




I *love* those!


----------



## glasskey

Burberry "Berryford" trench for $640, retailed $2000. Comes with two sets of belt/epaulettes/cuffs, one in the trench material and one in black lamb leather. Not the deal of the century by any means, but it's definitely a bargain, and I've been looking for a classic trench in my size forever. I was hoping to find one closer to $400, but the fact that you can switch up the look also means I'm willing to pay a little bit more. Not worn and refurb, let me know if anyone wants a UPC. It's also an incredibly flattering cut.

The scarf is just a cute little thing I picked up because I thought it was pretty and cheap. $22 for 100% real cashmere and fox trim from Sofia Cashmere, which is sold at all the fancypants department stores like Nordstrom, Neiman's, Saks. Retailed for $320, you can find it for around $80 on NR's website in green, I think, but this one had a worn/refurb tag so it was cheaper, and the cream is a good color for me.


----------



## deltalady

devik said:


> I do like it however it's a dressier dress - and I often fall for buying those based on how pretty they are in the online photos, and then once I get it, I realize that it's a little too dressy for everyday and I already have more dressy dresses than I can use. So.... maybe it's not as dressy IRL as it looks here?
> 
> Anyway all I'm saying is that it's pretty  but don't make the mistake I always make: Only keep it if you'll have places to wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen those regularly at my Rack too but not for this cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *love* those!



I ended up returning it. I couldn't get with the print.


----------



## tastangan

Long shot but does anyone have any idea of the brand/name of this cardigan? There this a Joie label and tag but googling the name pulls up something different.

I'm hoping that it's a case of somebody from Nordstrom sewing the wrong tag on it and not a tag switch.

I tried googling images but that turned up a blank too.


----------



## tastangan

deltalady said:


> I ended up returning it. I couldn't get with the print.




I'm glad you returned it. I didn't care for the print either. I like the other DVF dress that you picked up though.


----------



## charlottechow

I was calling several stories and providing the upc. The representative won't even tell me if other stories have the item I want, just told me they don't have it. Very frustrated. I thought they would help locate


----------



## Jen123

These are at perimeter if anyone is interested. $190 size 37.5


----------



## bakeacookie

glasskey said:


> Burberry "Berryford" trench for $640, retailed $2000. Comes with two sets of belt/epaulettes/cuffs, one in the trench material and one in black lamb leather. Not the deal of the century by any means, but it's definitely a bargain, and I've been looking for a classic trench in my size forever. I was hoping to find one closer to $400, but the fact that you can switch up the look also means I'm willing to pay a little bit more. Not worn and refurb, let me know if anyone wants a UPC. It's also an incredibly flattering cut.
> 
> The scarf is just a cute little thing I picked up because I thought it was pretty and cheap. $22 for 100% real cashmere and fox trim from Sofia Cashmere, which is sold at all the fancypants department stores like Nordstrom, Neiman's, Saks. Retailed for $320, you can find it for around $80 on NR's website in green, I think, but this one had a worn/refurb tag so it was cheaper, and the cream is a good color for me.




I'd like the UPC for the Burberry trench! 



Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2966671
> 
> 
> These are at perimeter if anyone is interested. $190 size 37.5




Do you have the UPC? Does anyone know how the sizing for Lanvin is?


----------



## k5ml3k

glasskey said:


> Burberry "Berryford" trench for $640, retailed $2000. Comes with two sets of belt/epaulettes/cuffs, one in the trench material and one in black lamb leather. Not the deal of the century by any means, but it's definitely a bargain, and I've been looking for a classic trench in my size forever. I was hoping to find one closer to $400, but the fact that you can switch up the look also means I'm willing to pay a little bit more. Not worn and refurb, let me know if anyone wants a UPC. It's also an incredibly flattering cut.
> 
> The scarf is just a cute little thing I picked up because I thought it was pretty and cheap. $22 for 100% real cashmere and fox trim from Sofia Cashmere, which is sold at all the fancypants department stores like Nordstrom, Neiman's, Saks. Retailed for $320, you can find it for around $80 on NR's website in green, I think, but this one had a worn/refurb tag so it was cheaper, and the cream is a good color for me.




I would like the UPC as well if you don't mind [emoji4]


----------



## Jen123

bakeacookie said:


> I'd like the UPC for the Burberry trench!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the UPC? Does anyone know how the sizing for Lanvin is?




They were refurbs


----------



## NordstromRack

Do altered and refinished merchandise have the same UPC?


----------



## Jen123

NordstromRack said:


> Do altered and refinished merchandise have the same UPC?




They are just random and don't come up as anything particular


----------



## bakeacookie

Jen123 said:


> They were refurbs




Thanks for sharing the intel anyway!


----------



## Jen123

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks for sharing the intel anyway!




No problem! I wish they fit me!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

bakeacookie said:


> I'd like the UPC for the Burberry trench!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the UPC? Does anyone know how the sizing for Lanvin is?




They run quite small. I'm an 8/8.5 and I wear a 39.5 or 40.


----------



## Kc812

tastangan said:


> Long shot but does anyone have any idea of the brand/name of this cardigan? There this a Joie label and tag but googling the name pulls up something different.
> 
> I'm hoping that it's a case of somebody from Nordstrom sewing the wrong tag on it and not a tag switch.
> 
> I tried googling images but that turned up a blank too.




Looks exactly like a sweater I got from banana republic...must be a tag switch.


----------



## bakeacookie

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> They run quite small. I'm an 8/8.5 and I wear a 39.5 or 40.




Darn. But thank you for letting me know, hope a tpfer gets these shoes!


----------



## letteshop

glasskey said:


> Burberry "Berryford" trench for $640, retailed $2000. Comes with two sets of belt/epaulettes/cuffs, one in the trench material and one in black lamb leather. Not the deal of the century by any means, but it's definitely a bargain, and I've been looking for a classic trench in my size forever. I was hoping to find one closer to $400, but the fact that you can switch up the look also means I'm willing to pay a little bit more. Not worn and refurb, let me know if anyone wants a UPC. It's also an incredibly flattering cut.
> 
> The scarf is just a cute little thing I picked up because I thought it was pretty and cheap. $22 for 100% real cashmere and fox trim from Sofia Cashmere, which is sold at all the fancypants department stores like Nordstrom, Neiman's, Saks. Retailed for $320, you can find it for around $80 on NR's website in green, I think, but this one had a worn/refurb tag so it was cheaper, and the cream is a good color for me.




I would also like the UPC please.  I've been looking for a classic trench as well.  Thanks!


----------



## tastangan

Kc812 said:


> Looks exactly like a sweater I got from banana republic...must be a tag switch.
> 
> View attachment 2966799




Oh yuck. Pity, I do like it but I don't want to keep it now. [emoji26] 

Do you remember how much it cost? You are wonderful for recognizing it!

Do you think that I should mention that I think someone switched the tag? I don't want them to think that I was the one who switched the tag, but I think they can see the item picture on the screen anyway.


----------



## Seng

glasskey said:


> Burberry "Berryford" trench for $640, retailed $2000. Comes with two sets of belt/epaulettes/cuffs, one in the trench material and one in black lamb leather. Not the deal of the century by any means, but it's definitely a bargain, and I've been looking for a classic trench in my size forever. I was hoping to find one closer to $400, but the fact that you can switch up the look also means I'm willing to pay a little bit more. Not worn and refurb, let me know if anyone wants a UPC. It's also an incredibly flattering cut.
> 
> The scarf is just a cute little thing I picked up because I thought it was pretty and cheap. $22 for 100% real cashmere and fox trim from Sofia Cashmere, which is sold at all the fancypants department stores like Nordstrom, Neiman's, Saks. Retailed for $320, you can find it for around $80 on NR's website in green, I think, but this one had a worn/refurb tag so it was cheaper, and the cream is a good color for me.




Would love the upc too. Thanks!!


----------



## Kc812

tastangan said:


> Oh yuck. Pity, I do like it but I don't want to keep it now. [emoji26]
> 
> Do you remember how much it cost? You are wonderful for recognizing it!
> 
> Do you think that I should mention that I think someone switched the tag? I don't want them to think that I was the one who switched the tag, but I think they can see the item picture on the screen anyway.




Hmm can't remember exactly but most likely around $69-79. It was from the Fall 2013 line so I got it well over a year ago. 

I'm not sure if I would say anything or not. I would be concerned that they would think I switched it too. I remember reading here about some other people finding switched tags but not sure how they ended up handling it. :/


----------



## Cthai

glasskey said:


> Burberry "Berryford" trench for $640, retailed $2000. Comes with two sets of belt/epaulettes/cuffs, one in the trench material and one in black lamb leather. Not the deal of the century by any means, but it's definitely a bargain, and I've been looking for a classic trench in my size forever. I was hoping to find one closer to $400, but the fact that you can switch up the look also means I'm willing to pay a little bit more. Not worn and refurb, let me know if anyone wants a UPC. It's also an incredibly flattering cut.
> 
> The scarf is just a cute little thing I picked up because I thought it was pretty and cheap. $22 for 100% real cashmere and fox trim from Sofia Cashmere, which is sold at all the fancypants department stores like Nordstrom, Neiman's, Saks. Retailed for $320, you can find it for around $80 on NR's website in green, I think, but this one had a worn/refurb tag so it was cheaper, and the cream is a good color for me.


Can I please have the UPC code for the jacket  thank you


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

Kc812 said:


> Hmm can't remember exactly but most likely around $69-79. It was from the Fall 2013 line so I got it well over a year ago.
> 
> I'm not sure if I would say anything or not. I would be concerned that they would think I switched it too. I remember reading here about some other people finding switched tags but not sure how they ended up handling it. :/



does the tag or description on the receipt come up as generic or something like T.B.D. or SALON:JOIE? 

i've found Old Navy jeans with a sensor that were labeled, clearanced for $49.75. clearly the person who returned them defrauded. i pointed it out to a worker who removed it to be taken out of stock but who knows if they actually did that.


----------



## glasskey

Ladies, multiquote is not working for me, but for those who wanted the UPC on the Burberry trench, here it is: 5 045450 089439

Best of luck, post if you track one down!


----------



## k5ml3k

Thank you! [emoji4] 

Unfortunately, no go for my size.


----------



## Cthai

glasskey said:


> Ladies, multiquote is not working for me, but for those who wanted the UPC on the Burberry trench, here it is: 5 045450 089439
> 
> Best of luck, post if you track one down!


Thank you! No go on my size from the app but I might go to the rack tomorrow and see if the SA can locate one


----------



## Lawseenai

glasskey said:


> Burberry "Berryford" trench for $640, retailed $2000. Comes with two sets of belt/epaulettes/cuffs, one in the trench material and one in black lamb leather. Not the deal of the century by any means, but it's definitely a bargain, and I've been looking for a classic trench in my size forever. I was hoping to find one closer to $400, but the fact that you can switch up the look also means I'm willing to pay a little bit more. Not worn and refurb, let me know if anyone wants a UPC. It's also an incredibly flattering cut.
> 
> The scarf is just a cute little thing I picked up because I thought it was pretty and cheap. $22 for 100% real cashmere and fox trim from Sofia Cashmere, which is sold at all the fancypants department stores like Nordstrom, Neiman's, Saks. Retailed for $320, you can find it for around $80 on NR's website in green, I think, but this one had a worn/refurb tag so it was cheaper, and the cream is a good color for me.




Beautiful trench coat! U should do a mod pic!


----------



## morejunkny

tastangan said:


> Oh yuck. Pity, I do like it but I don't want to keep it now. [emoji26]
> 
> Do you remember how much it cost? You are wonderful for recognizing it!
> 
> Do you think that I should mention that I think someone switched the tag? I don't want them to think that I was the one who switched the tag, but I think they can see the item picture on the screen anyway.




How awful that someone did this! Look at the side seam of the inside-BR/Gap usually puts little tags in their items that have the season and year of the item.


----------



## tastangan

Kc812 said:


> Hmm can't remember exactly but most likely around $69-79. It was from the Fall 2013 line so I got it well over a year ago.
> 
> I'm not sure if I would say anything or not. I would be concerned that they would think I switched it too. I remember reading here about some other people finding switched tags but not sure how they ended up handling it. :/




The original price of the Joie sweater was about $200 and marked down to $40. Assuming that the person who did it got the Banana Republic cardigan on sale, she wouldn't really have 'saved' that much money by tag switching. Unless she did it before the actual Joie sweater was marked down.

I know someone here bought a fake Herve Leger. In her case, she had to tell NR that it had been tag switched because she had cut off the tags. She did get her money back. I really don't want to not tell NR since some unsuspecting person may end up buying it.



41_ purse_ gal said:


> does the tag or description on the receipt come up as generic or something like T.B.D. or SALON:JOIE?
> 
> 
> 
> i've found Old Navy jeans with a sensor that were labeled, clearanced for $49.75. clearly the person who returned them defrauded. i pointed it out to a worker who removed it to be taken out of stock but who knows if they actually did that.




The description on the receipt says Joie and gives the name of the sweater which corresponds to the tag on the cardigan. The tag says S but I think it fits more like a XS. 



morejunkny said:


> How awful that someone did this! Look at the side seam of the inside-BR/Gap usually puts little tags in their items that have the season and year of the item.




Do you mean the white label at the side that usually has the Care Instructions and material? That has been cut off but the person oddly left a triangular bit behind. Seeing that just made me more suspicious that someone may have switched the tags.

Ugh, I think I have to be extra careful with my purchases now, knowing someone out there in my size is going around tag switching.


----------



## morejunkny

tastangan said:


> Do you mean the white label at the side that usually has the Care Instructions and material? That has been cut off but the person oddly left a triangular bit behind. Seeing that just made me more suspicious that someone may have switched the tags.
> 
> Ugh, I think I have to be extra careful with my purchases now, knowing someone out there in my size is going around tag switching.




Yes! That sounds very suspicious. I would definitely take the sweater back.


----------



## silk7

I just had to share how much I love the search and send feature! I lost a gorgeous bracelet on vacation and stumbled upon the original tag so I went in to my rack and was able to locate another one...I don't even mind paying the $7 shipping on a $10 bracelet lol. Love rack!!! Can't wait to get it again


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That's still a really good deal for a Burberry. Lately they haven't been pricing them super cheap. I feel like I used to find them under $300 all the time and these days not so much. 



glasskey said:


> Burberry "Berryford" trench for $640, retailed $2000. Comes with two sets of belt/epaulettes/cuffs, one in the trench material and one in black lamb leather. Not the deal of the century by any means, but it's definitely a bargain, and I've been looking for a classic trench in my size forever. I was hoping to find one closer to $400, but the fact that you can switch up the look also means I'm willing to pay a little bit more. Not worn and refurb, let me know if anyone wants a UPC. It's also an incredibly flattering cut.
> 
> The scarf is just a cute little thing I picked up because I thought it was pretty and cheap. $22 for 100% real cashmere and fox trim from Sofia Cashmere, which is sold at all the fancypants department stores like Nordstrom, Neiman's, Saks. Retailed for $320, you can find it for around $80 on NR's website in green, I think, but this one had a worn/refurb tag so it was cheaper, and the cream is a good color for me.


----------



## devik

glasskey said:


> Burberry "Berryford" trench for $640, retailed $2000. Comes with two sets of belt/epaulettes/cuffs, one in the trench material and one in black lamb leather. Not the deal of the century by any means, but it's definitely a bargain, and I've been looking for a classic trench in my size forever. I was hoping to find one closer to $400, but the fact that you can switch up the look also means I'm willing to pay a little bit more. Not worn and refurb, let me know if anyone wants a UPC. It's also an incredibly flattering cut.





Lawseenai said:


> Beautiful trench coat! U should do a mod pic!


+1! On both counts! I'd love to see how it fits. I bet it looks great.



shoppinggalnyc said:


> ]That's still a really good deal for a Burberry. [/B]Lately they haven't been pricing them super cheap. I feel like I used to find them under $300 all the time and these days not so much.



Totally agree. I think you scored with this - it's one of those things that you'll use a lot and it's timeless. Plus, the flexibility with the different belts is more than I've seen in a coat before. I think you scored!


----------



## SouthTampa

glasskey said:


> Burberry "Berryford" trench for $640, retailed $2000. Comes with two sets of belt/epaulettes/cuffs, one in the trench material and one in black lamb leather. Not the deal of the century by any means, but it's definitely a bargain, and I've been looking for a classic trench in my size forever. I was hoping to find one closer to $400, but the fact that you can switch up the look also means I'm willing to pay a little bit more. Not worn and refurb, let me know if anyone wants a UPC. It's also an incredibly flattering cut.
> 
> The scarf is just a cute little thing I picked up because I thought it was pretty and cheap. $22 for 100% real cashmere and fox trim from Sofia Cashmere, which is sold at all the fancypants department stores like Nordstrom, Neiman's, Saks. Retailed for $320, you can find it for around $80 on NR's website in green, I think, but this one had a worn/refurb tag so it was cheaper, and the cream is a good color for me.


Coat is stunning.   Absolute classic.


----------



## megan4

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2966671
> 
> 
> These are at perimeter if anyone is interested. $190 size 37.5




I tried calling for them, but they couldn't find them [emoji22]
Do you remember what size/section they were in?  Maybe someone already bought them..


----------



## Valeriee

tastangan said:


> The original price of the Joie sweater was about $200 and marked down to $40. Assuming that the person who did it got the Banana Republic cardigan on sale, she wouldn't really have 'saved' that much money by tag switching. Unless she did it before the actual Joie sweater was marked down.
> 
> I know someone here bought a fake Herve Leger. In her case, she had to tell NR that it had been tag switched because she had cut off the tags. She did get her money back. I really don't want to not tell NR since some unsuspecting person may end up buying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The description on the receipt says Joie and gives the name of the sweater which corresponds to the tag on the cardigan. The tag says S but I think it fits more like a XS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the white label at the side that usually has the Care Instructions and material? That has been cut off but the person oddly left a triangular bit behind. Seeing that just made me more suspicious that someone may have switched the tags.
> 
> Ugh, I think I have to be extra careful with my purchases now, knowing someone out there in my size is going around tag switching.


 

Wow, this entire situation is very bizarre.  I would definitely take the item back.  Banana Republic isn't really the cheapest brand out there, so you'd think that if someone has the audacity and imagination to go to such extremes, they would use an item that was significantly cheaper; however, who knows how such people think.


----------



## NordstromRack

I can't believe someone would switch the tags for a small gain.  Are you sure it is not a Joie sweater?  It does look like the Banana Republic sweater, but maybe they are similar.  I know.  It makes you not want it.


----------



## virginiaalamode

Went HAM at the rack this weekend. Elizabeth & James vest, $109 (currently available for full price online) and Jimmy Choo Lance heels, $229. Both are current items, both altered/refinished tags. Super satisfied!


----------



## deltalady

virginiaalamode said:


> Went HAM at the rack this weekend. Elizabeth & James vest, $109 (currently available for full price online) and Jimmy Choo Lance heels, $229. Both are current items, both altered/refinished tags. Super satisfied!



Love them both!


----------



## soleilbrun

NicoleAngelina said:


> Went to the rack yesterday & got some goodies
> 
> RED Valentino Sweater Dress for $173 (originally $695, looks like a nordstrom return)
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/red-valentino-wool-sweater-dress/3730189
> 
> Burberry Brit High Waisted Skinny Jeans for $97 (originally $225)
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-brit-westbourne-skinny-jeans/3514419
> 
> I'm still think about the RED Valentino Dress though because its made of virgin *wool*... so its kinda itchy... but its really beautiful and i'm obsessed with it!! Any opinions/advice from you guys?
> 
> My mom also scored a pair of Leather Cole Haan Wedges for $22!! (Crazy imo!) and a pair of donald pliner blue/cork wedges for $27.



You could wear the dress with a slip so it doesn't itch. It's pretty, you should keep it.


----------



## Anna1

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I got these super fun miu miu's
> For $79.97. I need another pair of glasses like a I need a hole in my head but I have a pretty insane collection and I just had to have these.
> 
> View attachment 2965841



Hi, can I pls have the UPC if these are not worn & refurbished? Thanks!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Anna1 said:


> Hi, can I pls have the UPC if these are not worn & refurbished? Thanks!




It's an assorted UPC


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi all, I am looking for this hale bob velvet front tank dress in size Large (any color) if anybody sees it.  It comes in black and green (at least) It is an assorted sku so I can't do a search and send.  TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/131471536322?lpid=82&chn=ps


----------



## deltalady

These 35.5 Manolo Blahnik BB's are available. Wish they were my size.


----------



## louboutal

deltalady said:


> These 35.5 Manolo Blahnik BB's are available. Wish they were my size.




Wow those are an amazing deal! &#128525;


----------



## pecknnibble

deltalady said:


> These 35.5 Manolo Blahnik BB's are available. Wish they were my size.




Omg where at?? Please let me know thanks!!


----------



## Cthai

deltalady said:


> These 35.5 Manolo Blahnik BB's are available. Wish they were my size.


Omg! They my size ! Can I get the location of the rack would love to call and have them send to me. Thank you


----------



## deltalady

Cthai said:


> Omg! They my size ! Can I get the location of the rack would love to call and have them send to me. Thank you











pecknnibble said:


> Omg where at?? Please let me know thanks!!



PM'd you both.


----------



## pecknnibble

deltalady said:


> PM'd you both.



Thank you x million!!!


----------



## rosewang924

Wow, you guys are amazing.  I went to visit my local rack today, for the 1st time and I got lost in the store.  There really isn't any signs labeling which designers are where, do you just walk around and go through the racks and hope you find something.


----------



## Cthai

deltalady said:


> PM'd you both.



Thank you !


----------



## Cthai

pecknnibble said:


> Thank you x million!!!


I hope you got shoes!!! I just called and the SA can't find it so she told me it might had been sold


----------



## NicoleAngelina

soleilbrun said:


> You could wear the dress with a slip so it doesn't itch. It's pretty, you should keep it.


I was actually thinking about something similar, but i love this idea! I'm just so in love with the way this dress looks on me that I don't think I could bring myself to return it. Thanks!


----------



## pecknnibble

Cthai said:


> I hope you got shoes!!! I just called and the SA can't find it so she told me it might had been sold



Yes I did. Hope you can find a pair too!


----------



## Cthai

pecknnibble said:


> Yes I did. Hope you can find a pair too!



Yay!! Just glad another tPfer got it


----------



## cres911

pecknnibble said:


> Yes I did. Hope you can find a pair too!




Loving it! [emoji106]


----------



## yakusoku.af

Saw these yesterday at NR Honolulu
Isabel Marant coat had 2 sizes sz 36 and 40



This seems like a great deal!


----------



## cres911

yakusoku.af said:


> <snip>



Yakusoku.af, 
Did the JBrand Jacket have Elbow patches?


----------



## yakusoku.af

cres911 said:


> yakusoku.af said:
> 
> 
> 
> <snip>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yakusoku.af,
> Did the JBrand Jacket have Elbow patches?
Click to expand...



Sorry I dont remember


----------



## marksuzy

yakusoku.af said:


> <snip>





cres911 said:


> Sorry I dont remember



I saw this same jacket at Pleasant Hill (N Ca) NR.  No elbow patches. Cute jacket, just not my size!


----------



## Michelle1x

Question for thread,
- Does anybody have a firm date on the next CTR for memorial day?  Someone said May 22, which is a friday but in my experience, CTRs usually start in the middle of the week.

Assuming it is Friday May 22, then we could start purchasing on the friday before (May 15) and ask for a CTR price adjustment, then?  I only recently became aware that we could price adjust.  Is it a full 7 days, or 6 days?  TIA!


----------



## jorton

Michelle1x said:


> Question for thread,
> - Does anybody have a firm date on the next CTR for memorial day?  Someone said May 22, which is a friday but in my experience, CTRs usually start in the middle of the week.
> 
> Assuming it is Friday May 22, then we could start purchasing on the friday before (May 15) and ask for a CTR price adjustment, then?  I only recently became aware that we could price adjust.  Is it a full 7 days, or 6 days?  TIA!



22-25..

I read this on NR Facebook page a few weeks ago, so maybe it's not 100% right because maybe they will extend the dates/ add dates?


----------



## deltalady

Michelle1x said:


> Question for thread,
> - Does anybody have a firm date on the next CTR for memorial day?  Someone said May 22, which is a friday but in my experience, CTRs usually start in the middle of the week.
> 
> Assuming it is Friday May 22, then we could start purchasing on the friday before (May 15) and ask for a CTR price adjustment, then?  I only recently became aware that we could price adjust.  Is it a full 7 days, or 6 days?  TIA!



May 22-25


----------



## JNH14

yakusoku.af said:


> Saw these yesterday at NR Honolulu
> Isabel Marant coat had 2 sizes sz 36 and 40
> View attachment 2969420
> View attachment 2969421
> 
> This seems like a great deal!
> View attachment 2969422
> View attachment 2969425
> 
> View attachment 2969426
> View attachment 2969428
> 
> View attachment 2969429
> View attachment 2969430


 
Wow that tea rose JBrand leather jacket from $2200 to $261!!! Wish it were my size!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

JNH14 said:


> Wow that tea rose JBrand leather jacket from $2200 to $261!!! Wish it were my size!




What's your size?


----------



## Jen123

megan4 said:


> I tried calling for them, but they couldn't find them [emoji22]
> Do you remember what size/section they were in?  Maybe someone already bought them..



Omg I am so sorry I just saw this.... I hid them in 8.5 section.... ahh I am sorry again !


----------



## JNH14

Thruhvnseyes said:


> What's your size?


 
Depending on how it runs a large; or an x-large would work with room for things underneath...Don't know what equates to a 12.


----------



## NANI1972

marksuzy said:


> yakusoku.af said:
> 
> 
> 
> *<snip>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this same jacket at Pleasant Hill (N Ca) NR.  No elbow patches. Cute jacket, just not my size!
Click to expand...



What size was the jacket please?


----------



## marksuzy

NANI1972 said:


> marksuzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What size was the jacket please?
Click to expand...



Medium


----------



## megan4

Jen123 said:


> Omg I am so sorry I just saw this.... I hid them in 8.5 section.... ahh I am sorry again !




It's okay.  She wasn't able find them in 8.5 either, though I don't how hard she looked.  They're likely gone by now.


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi Ladies, is the one week price adjustment period *for CTR* some sort of store by store exception that is made or is it Nordstrom Rack Policy?  My 2 neighbors tell me they tried it last time with the San Lorenzo store and the SAs wouldn't price adjust.  Also I asked about it once at that same store (about 6 mos ago) and they acted like they had no knowledge of it.


----------



## deltalady

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies, is the one week price adjustment period *for CTR* some sort of store by store exception that is made or is it Nordstrom Rack Policy?  My 2 neighbors tell me they tried it last time with the San Lorenzo store and the SAs wouldn't price adjust.  Also I asked about it once at that same store (about 6 mos ago) and they acted like they had no knowledge of it.



Look at your latest receipt for the stores in question. It will have their policy.


----------



## JNH14

I was told in ATL that they were not price adjusting anymore for CTR items...this was at the Perimeter store.


----------



## stacestall

Quick question for the Arizona NR lovers: I'm planning on flying out to Phoenix for an NR shopping trip to hit up last chance, and all the NRs (Downtown, Scottsdale, Chandler). Would it be in my best interest to get a rental car or should I just get a hotel by the airport and catch a taxi to and from? The rental car will be $135 for 3 days, but on the map they don't look that far from each other. Any advice? TIA!!!!


----------



## sparksfly

Found this gorgeous St. John's couture jacket for $119. Retail is like $1,600. Someone buy it, it's gorgeous! I would but I feel I'm far too young for it. All hand beaded. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Also this Alexander wang top:





Burberry for $500:


----------



## devik

stacestall said:


> Quick question for the Arizona NR lovers: I'm planning on flying out to Phoenix for an NR shopping trip to hit up last chance, and all the NRs (Downtown, Scottsdale, Chandler). Would it be in my best interest to get a rental car or should I just get a hotel by the airport and catch a taxi to and from? The rental car will be $135 for 3 days, but on the map they don't look that far from each other. Any advice? TIA!!!!



I've never been to the Racks in question but Phoenix is very spread out, and I would think that taxis would add up quick. You'll do better with a car IMO.


----------



## krissa

I got this cute kate wallet for $24


----------



## Michelle1x

JNH14 said:


> I was told in ATL that they were not price adjusting anymore for CTR items...this was at the Perimeter store.


We should probably try to get to the bottom of this issue in the next few weeks (PA for CTR items or not)- it definitely will make a difference for me, I know.

I checked the back of my Rack receipts and it only stated the return policy which is 90 days.  But the price adjust policy is different, because they don't put returns immediately on the floor.  If you buy something 7 days before the CTR event, and return during CTR- you will miss the window to rebuy it.

Honestly I don't know what would be accomplished for NR to restrict the 7 day CTR PA window, any items available to purchase 7 days in advance of the CTR have been there for a while anyway.


----------



## deltalady

Michelle1x said:


> We should probably try to get to the bottom of this issue in the next few weeks (PA for CTR items or not)- it definitely will make a difference for me, I know.
> 
> I checked the back of my Rack receipts and it only stated the return policy which is 90 days.  But the price adjust policy is different, because they don't put returns immediately on the floor.  If you buy something 7 days before the CTR event, and return during CTR- you will miss the window to rebuy it.
> 
> Honestly I don't know what would be accomplished for NR to restrict the 7 day CTR PA window, any items available to purchase 7 days in advance of the CTR have been there for a while anyway.



Do you get the electronic receipts? Look for this


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> I got this cute kate wallet for $24




Could you post the sku?


----------



## Michelle1x

deltalady said:


> Do you get the electronic receipts? Look for this


Aha!  Now I get it- thank you very much!
I have multiple NR stores around me and pulled up my latest e-receipts.  Literally all of them say this (below)- because the store that said they DIDN'T do PA states this policy also.

I wonder if there is a policy change coming regarding CTR PA's.  I hope not.  My last receipt is from Apr 20 (3 days ago).

_Nordstrom Rack Return Policy: Returns and exchanges of merchandise at Nordstrom Rack are accepted within 90 days of purchase, unworn, unaltered, with original price tag attached and with original receipt.

Nordstrom Rack Price Adjustment Policy: Price adjustments are offered on merchandise within 7 days of your purchase date. Simply bring your item back to the store with its original tags attached and your receipt. 

Red tag clearance merchandise is not available for hold. 
_


----------



## JNH14

Michelle1x said:


> We should probably try to get to the bottom of this issue in the next few weeks (PA for CTR items or not)- it definitely will make a difference for me, I know.
> 
> I checked the back of my Rack receipts and it only stated the return policy which is 90 days.  But the price adjust policy is different, because they don't put returns immediately on the floor.  If you buy something 7 days before the CTR event, and return during CTR- you will miss the window to rebuy it.
> 
> Honestly I don't know what would be accomplished for NR to restrict the 7 day CTR PA window, any items available to purchase 7 days in advance of the CTR have been there for a while anyway.


 


All I can tell you is the Perimeter store employees at the register told me no, while the Northpoint Rack was willing to PA.  They need to decide on a policy or not have one!


----------



## buyingpig

JNH14 said:


> All I can tell you is the Perimeter store employees at the register told me no, while the Northpoint Rack was willing to PA.  They need to decide on a policy or not have one!



It's always been different from store to store. There doesn't seem to be an universally agreed on policy.


----------



## Michelle1x

buyingpig said:


> It's always been different from store to store. There doesn't seem to be an universally agreed on policy.


Honestly I don't see how they could refuse a PA if you bring your e-receipt with the 7 day PA policy highlighted?

But I think they restock for the CTRs anyway.  I always check out the merchandise in advance of the CTR, and then all this new stuff shows up that wasn't there before.  So its not like you could do all your CTR shopping in the prior week.


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> Could you post the sku?



It's assorted. My bad.


----------



## stacestall

devik said:


> I've never been to the Racks in question but Phoenix is very spread out, and I would think that taxis would add up quick. You'll do better with a car IMO.



Thank you! I was thinking that would be the case.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

stacestall said:


> Thank you! I was thinking that would be the case.


I'm not familiar with the NR's in phoenix, but I live in AZ and i can agree that Phoenix is VERY spread out so you'd probably be best renting a car. You could even stop by the Nordstrom in the fashion square mall!


----------



## couturely

PM for location. Size 38


----------



## littlecutie

couturely said:


> View attachment 2972632
> View attachment 2972633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM for location. Size 38




PM'ed you


----------



## couturely

couturely said:


> View attachment 2972632
> View attachment 2972633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM for location. Size 38




Sorry ladies... I gave the info to the first person that PM'ed me & I believe she purchased it already. Seemed like they received a shipment of refurbished shoes so check your NR (:


----------



## littlecutie

Thanks for sharing. I was able to get the shoes. Many thanks. 



couturely said:


> Sorry ladies... I gave the info to the first person that PM'ed me & I believe she purchased it already. Seemed like they received a shipment of refurbished shoes so check your NR (:


----------



## bakeacookie

Lakewood rack has these and Prada heels in 10.5. All refurb. 

Good luck!


----------



## littlecutie

Nice find !!! 

QUOTE=bakeacookie;28444300]Lakewood rack has these and Prada heels in 10.5. All refurb. 

Good luck! 

View attachment 2972768

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## bakeacookie

littlecutie said:


> Nice find !!!
> 
> QUOTE=bakeacookie;28444300]Lakewood rack has these and Prada heels in 10.5. All refurb.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 2972768


[/QUOTE]


I know. Sad it's not my size. Haha.


----------



## littlecutie

I know. Sad it's not my size. Haha.[/QUOTE]


I know how it feels when u came across with sth that it's not your size.


----------



## bakeacookie

Oh. Also Valentino heels with the bow, peep toe, I think it's a 39.5. 299$ 

I passed on Valentino lace up oxfords, patent, size 37.5. So cute, 229$ 

Lots of refurbs. If anyone sees Anything in a 37.5/38 LMK, haha!

Also AGL flats in 38.5-39 scattered about.


----------



## rocknroll666

Any chance you recall what color the Valentino bow heels were? They may fit me (I'm a 39.5 in rockstuds, though I'm usually a 39 in everything) and I'm looking for the lace (any color but nude) and the regular in black, red, or pink.


----------



## bakeacookie

rocknroll666 said:


> Any chance you recall what color the Valentino bow heels were? They may fit me (I'm a 39.5 in rockstuds, though I'm usually a 39 in everything) and I'm looking for the lace (any color but nude) and the regular in black, red, or pink.




Nude patent


----------



## marcj

If anyone comes across a pair of rockstud flats I would love a pair


----------



## krissa

couturely said:


> View attachment 2972632
> View attachment 2972633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM for location. Size 38



Holy crap! That's my size too. Congrats to whoever got them. &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## rocknroll666

I've found some goodies, picked up a pair of the Valentino sunglasses from Springfield someone posted a few days back.

Found a pair of Charlotte Olympias Domina pumps not refurb sku 429686495076 in case anyone is looking for them as they are pretty much sold out everywhere

Also got a steal on a pair of leather panel Ellie Tahari pants original price 398, all the way down to 59.70 sku 739412838849.


----------



## nova_girl

rocknroll666 said:


> I've found some goodies, *picked up a pair of the Valentino sunglasses from Springfield someone posted a few days back*.
> 
> Found a pair of Charlotte Olympias Domina pumps not refurb sku 429686495076 in case anyone is looking for them as they are pretty much sold out everywhere
> 
> Also got a steal on a pair of leather panel Ellie Tahari pants original price 398, all the way down to 59.70 sku 739412838849.



I'm glad you were able to get them


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bakeacookie said:


> Lakewood rack has these and Prada heels in 10.5. All refurb.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 2972768



Gorgeous!


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

any help on telling the difference between penny and other merchandise that just isn't coming up on the "off the rack" app? i went today and saw some items come up as "not in stock" when i had it in my hand, and when rung up, it was regular rack price. another item though was penny (regular headband).


----------



## deltalady

41_ purse_ gal said:


> any help on telling the difference between penny and other merchandise that just isn't coming up on the "off the rack" app? i went today and saw some items come up as "not in stock" when i had it in my hand, and when rung up, it was regular rack price. another item though was penny (regular headband).



A majority of us are not "penny hunters". My suggestion to you is to follow the "penny hunters" instagram accounts and look for the things that they post.


----------



## deltalady

I just scored these $530 Dior So Real sunnies for...$99.97!!! Only one in the store. I'm beyond excited as I just tried these exact pair on while I was on vacation at Nordstrom and didn't want to pay the hefty price tag. NOT an assorted sku. Won't post here cause these would be a re-seller's dream.


----------



## authenticplease

deltalady said:


> I just scored these $530 Dior So Real sunnies for...$99.97!!! Only one in the store. I'm beyond excited as I just tried these exact pair on while I was on vacation at Nordstrom and didn't want to pay the hefty price tag. NOT an assorted sku. Won't post here cause these would be a re-seller's dream.



  those are SUCH a score!!  If you don't mind PMing me the sku I'll try to track a pair down  I would have been so shocked to see them there


----------



## deltalady

authenticplease said:


> those are SUCH a score!!  If you don't mind PMing me the sku I'll try to track a pair down  I would have been so shocked to see them there



PM'd you! I was very shocked as they are still on the Nordies site going for full price (though they're temporarily being priced matched for Saks F&F sale). Even at 30% off, it was still too rich for my blood.


----------



## deltalady

deltalady said:


> I just scored these $530 Dior So Real sunnies for...$99.97!!! Only one in the store. I'm beyond excited as I just tried these exact pair on while I was on vacation at Nordstrom and didn't want to pay the hefty price tag. NOT an assorted sku. Won't post here cause these would be a re-seller's dream.



The only thing that would've made this score better was if CTR was happening because they are red tagged but I knew they'd be gone by then!


----------



## krissa

deltalady said:


> I just scored these $530 Dior So Real sunnies for...$99.97!!! Only one in the store. I'm beyond excited as I just tried these exact pair on while I was on vacation at Nordstrom and didn't want to pay the hefty price tag. NOT an assorted sku. Won't post here cause these would be a re-seller's dream.



These are fab! Enjoy!!


----------



## deltalady

krissa said:


> These are fab! Enjoy!!



Thank you!


----------



## tastangan

deltalady said:


> Thank you!




Congrats! Would you mind PM-ing me the SKU too?


----------



## deltalady

tastangan said:


> Congrats! Would you mind PM-ing me the SKU too?



PM'd you!


----------



## hedgwin99

deltalady said:


> I just scored these $530 Dior So Real sunnies for...$99.97!!! Only one in the store. I'm beyond excited as I just tried these exact pair on while I was on vacation at Nordstrom and didn't want to pay the hefty price tag. NOT an assorted sku. Won't post here cause these would be a re-seller's dream.




OMG I would love love a pair!!


----------



## Cthai

deltalady said:


> I just scored these $530 Dior So Real sunnies for...$99.97!!! Only one in the store. I'm beyond excited as I just tried these exact pair on while I was on vacation at Nordstrom and didn't want to pay the hefty price tag. NOT an assorted sku. Won't post here cause these would be a re-seller's dream.



It was meant to be!!!! Congrats on the cute glasses


----------



## natalia0128

deltalady said:


> I just scored these $530 Dior So Real sunnies for...$99.97!!! Only one in the store. I'm beyond excited as I just tried these exact pair on while I was on vacation at Nordstrom and didn't want to pay the hefty price tag. NOT an assorted sku. Won't post here cause these would be a re-seller's dream.



Wow, such a great deal


----------



## sacko

deltalady said:


> I just scored these $530 Dior So Real sunnies for...$99.97!!! Only one in the store. I'm beyond excited as I just tried these exact pair on while I was on vacation at Nordstrom and didn't want to pay the hefty price tag. NOT an assorted sku. Won't post here cause these would be a re-seller's dream.



OMG amazing find!!!! DO YOU MIND PM ME THE UPC PLEASE?


----------



## natalia0128

deltalady said:


> I just scored these $530 Dior So Real sunnies for...$99.97!!! Only one in the store. I'm beyond excited as I just tried these exact pair on while I was on vacation at Nordstrom and didn't want to pay the hefty price tag. NOT an assorted sku. Won't post here cause these would be a re-seller's dream.



It would be perfect on my sunglasses collection. I would like to own a pairs too


----------



## Anna1

deltalady said:


> I just scored these $530 Dior So Real sunnies for...$99.97!!! Only one in the store. I'm beyond excited as I just tried these exact pair on while I was on vacation at Nordstrom and didn't want to pay the hefty price tag. NOT an assorted sku. Won't post here cause these would be a re-seller's dream.




Wow!! Great score!!! Can I also have a sku please? Thanks!


----------



## RackFanatic

Double score today! [emoji16]


----------



## littlecutie

RackFanatic said:


> View attachment 2973743
> View attachment 2973744
> View attachment 2973745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double score today! [emoji16]




Awesome!!!


----------



## MissL

RackFanatic said:


> View attachment 2973743
> View attachment 2973744
> View attachment 2973745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double score today! [emoji16]



Wow you did fantastic congrats!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

RackFanatic said:


> View attachment 2973743
> View attachment 2973744
> View attachment 2973745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double score today! [emoji16]


So jealous! Congrats


----------



## Cthai

RackFanatic said:


> View attachment 2973743
> View attachment 2973744
> View attachment 2973745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double score today! [emoji16]


Omg I just faint!!!! Awesome!!


----------



## krissa

RackFanatic said:


> View attachment 2973743
> View attachment 2973744
> View attachment 2973745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double score today! [emoji16]



Holy crap. Nice!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

deltalady said:


> I just scored these $530 Dior So Real sunnies for...$99.97!!! Only one in the store. I'm beyond excited as I just tried these exact pair on while I was on vacation at Nordstrom and didn't want to pay the hefty price tag. NOT an assorted sku. Won't post here cause these would be a re-seller's dream.




Wow that is awesome. I was just thinking about getting a pair of these myself.


----------



## Lauren0404

deltalady said:


> I just scored these $530 Dior So Real sunnies for...$99.97!!! Only one in the store. I'm beyond excited as I just tried these exact pair on while I was on vacation at Nordstrom and didn't want to pay the hefty price tag. NOT an assorted sku. Won't post here cause these would be a re-seller's dream.




I too would love the sku! Thanks in advance!


----------



## louboutal

Lauren0404 said:


> I too would love the sku! Thanks in advance!




They're sold out company wide [emoji30]


----------



## tastangan

deltalady said:


> PM'd you!




Thanks! Haven't had the chance to call yet but looks like it's sold out.


----------



## hongc2

RackFanatic said:


> View attachment 2973743
> View attachment 2973744
> View attachment 2973745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double score today! [emoji16]


WOW!!! great day to be you! awesome finds!!


----------



## natalia0128

deltalady said:


> I just scored these $530 Dior So Real sunnies for...$99.97!!! Only one in the store. I'm beyond excited as I just tried these exact pair on while I was on vacation at Nordstrom and didn't want to pay the hefty price tag. NOT an assorted sku. Won't post here cause these would be a re-seller's dream.



Can you PM me one, please?


----------



## Lzamare

deltalady said:


> I just scored these $530 Dior So Real sunnies for...$99.97!!! Only one in the store. I'm beyond excited as I just tried these exact pair on while I was on vacation at Nordstrom and didn't want to pay the hefty price tag. NOT an assorted sku. Won't post here cause these would be a re-seller's dream.



Hello,

Would you please share the SKU with me? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lushi

RackFanatic said:


> View attachment 2973743
> View attachment 2973744
> View attachment 2973745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double score today! [emoji16]




Super find, I try to find one forever. But never has any luck in southern CA.


----------



## ag681

RackFanatic said:


> View attachment 2973743
> View attachment 2973744
> View attachment 2973745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double score today! [emoji16]


OMG so lucky!! Congrats!


----------



## ag681

Just wanted to share my best find ever just in case there's more out there!! These were brand new and not refurbs  Totally surprised when I was checking out!


----------



## RackFanatic

littlecutie said:


> Awesome!!!







MissL said:


> Wow you did fantastic congrats!!







Colaluvstrvl said:


> So jealous! Congrats







Cthai said:


> Omg I just faint!!!! Awesome!!







krissa said:


> Holy crap. Nice!!







hongc2 said:


> WOW!!! great day to be you! awesome finds!!







Lushi said:


> Super find, I try to find one forever. But never has any luck in southern CA.







ag681 said:


> OMG so lucky!! Congrats!




Thanks all!


----------



## deltalady

Lzamare said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you please share the SKU with me?
> 
> Thanks!











natalia0128 said:


> Can you PM me one, please?











Lauren0404 said:


> I too would love the sku! Thanks in advance!











Anna1 said:


> Wow!! Great score!!! Can I also have a sku please? Thanks!











natalia0128 said:


> It would be perfect on my sunglasses collection. I would like to own a pairs too











sacko said:


> OMG amazing find!!!! DO YOU MIND PM ME THE UPC PLEASE?



Sorry guys, I'm not PMing anymore people. It has been determined that the sunglasses are sold out company wide.


----------



## lvlouis

deltalady said:


> I just scored these $530 Dior So Real sunnies for...$99.97!!! Only one in the store. I'm beyond excited as I just tried these exact pair on while I was on vacation at Nordstrom and didn't want to pay the hefty price tag. NOT an assorted sku. Won't post here cause these would be a re-seller's dream.




Can you post modeling shots? Congrats on your find.


----------



## deltalady

lvlouis said:


> Can you post modeling shots? Congrats on your find.



Here you go.


----------



## authenticplease

deltalady said:


> Here you go.




Gorgeous!  They were meant to be yours


----------



## deltalady

authenticplease said:


> Gorgeous!  They were meant to be yours



Aww thank you!


----------



## stacestall

deltalady said:


> Here you go.



You go girl!!!!!!  Those look FABULOUS ON YOU!!!!!!


----------



## buyingpig

ag681 said:


> Just wanted to share my best find ever just in case there's more out there!! These were brand new and not refurbs  Totally surprised when I was checking out!



That's great! I would have paid the sticker price!


----------



## deltalady

stacestall said:


> You go girl!!!!!!  Those look FABULOUS ON YOU!!!!!!



Thank you &#10084;!


----------



## deltalady

ag681 said:


> Just wanted to share my best find ever just in case there's more out there!! These were brand new and not refurbs  Totally surprised when I was checking out!



Awesome find!


----------



## Kapster

RackFanatic said:


> Double score today!



That's an incredible find!


----------



## hedgwin99

deltalady said:


> Here you go.




You look and fabulous [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## deltalady

hedgwin99 said:


> You look and fabulous [emoji6][emoji6]



Thank you &#10084;!


----------



## pecknnibble

delete


----------



## pecknnibble

RackFanatic said:


> View attachment 2973743
> View attachment 2973744
> View attachment 2973745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double score today! [emoji16]




Wow that's amazing!!


----------



## pecknnibble

Saw these at the metro pointe rack (Costa Mesa, CA) last night in case anyone's interested. Neither are worn & refinished and they're both size 38.


----------



## sparksfly

Still at the Danvers MA Nordstrom rack incase anyone wants it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






St. John's couture hand beaded jacket.


----------



## sacko

deltalady said:


> Sorry guys, I'm not PMing anymore people. It has been determined that the sunglasses are sold out company wide.



Ahh sad its sold out( thanks again for posting though!!! it has given me hope that i will find some soon for that price.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

pecknnibble said:


> Saw these at the metro pointe rack (Costa Mesa, CA) last night in case anyone's interested. Neither are worn & refinished and they're both size 38.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974427
> View attachment 2974428
> View attachment 2974430
> View attachment 2974431



 Wish they were my size. So cute!!


----------



## Lushi

Burberry gray zip sweatshirt: $100
Ugh shoes: $37
Steve Madden:$35
Burberry black long sleeve shirt: $70
True religion vest: $40


----------



## NordstromRack

I go to that NR and I didn't see it there.  Anyway, great price, but just not my style.  You should post more of what you find at that store!


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> Still at the Danvers MA Nordstrom rack incase anyone wants it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974462
> 
> View attachment 2974463
> 
> 
> St. John's couture hand beaded jacket.



I go to that NR and I didn't see it there.  Good price, but not my style.  Keep posting more from the store!


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> I go to that NR and I didn't see it there.  Good price, but not my style.  Keep posting more from the store!




It's in clearance. Been there for awhile. 

Yeah it's gorgeous but I feel I'm too young for it.


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> It's in clearance. Been there for awhile.
> 
> Yeah it's gorgeous but I feel I'm too young for it.



St. John's stuff is definitely for the older woman.  I'll go look for it the next time I'm there.  Glad to see someone from Massachusetts on this board too!


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> St. John's stuff is definitely for the older woman.  I'll go look for it the next time I'm there.  Glad to see someone from Massachusetts on this board too!




Yeah it totally is. Might make my mom buy it. Although she probably has nowhere to wear it as its really formal. 

I feel like I never find good shoes(like Jimmy Choos or Louboutins) there.


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> It's in clearance. Been there for awhile.
> 
> Yeah it's gorgeous but I feel I'm too young for it.





sparksfly said:


> Yeah it totally is. Might make my mom buy it. Although she probably has nowhere to wear it as its really formal.
> 
> I feel like I never find good shoes(like Jimmy Choos or Louboutins) there.



Yeah, I hear ya.  There aren't many designer shoes like Jimmy Choos/Louboutins at Liberty Tree Mall/Danvers, MA.  Overall, I noticed that there aren't many high end items there.

They seem to carry a lot of the middle range shoes like Tory Burch, Cole Hahn, Coach, etc.

Have you tried going to Burlington, MA?  They might have a better stock...


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> Yeah, I hear ya.  There aren't many designer shoes like Jimmy Choos/Louboutins at Liberty Tree Mall/Danvers, MA.  Overall, I noticed that there aren't many high end items there.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to carry a lot of the middle range shoes like Tory Burch, Cole Hahn, Coach, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried going to Burlington, MA?  They might have a better stock...




I've been but haven't seen anything. They got in louboutins once but cased them and everyone was calling about buying them.

Thinking Newbury St. Might be better. Not sure I wanna venture to Boston just for that though.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

deltalady said:


> A majority of us are not "penny hunters". My suggestion to you is to follow the "penny hunters" instagram accounts and look for the things that they post.



i'm not looking for penny hunts. just to tell the difference between what is penny and why some things that are not penny show up as "barcode not found" or "not in stock" when it is obviously in my hand and rings up regular, yet it won't allow me or the associates to search for more stock. these are items that are not haute look or regular store returns too.

Rack find. size 29. Burberry brit shorts (verrrrrrrrrrrry short!)












Also found a Barefoot Dreams robe (full length!) incorrectly labeled as charcoal but is actually navy blue. Bought it either way for $49.97, regularly $150. UPC 808460589123. No idea if to go back and ask them to check the price to make sure I am paying the right price because this shows up as "not in stock" even though I had it in hand. Whatever though. great price regardless! I wish it had a hood. Beats the cardigans everyone goes crazy over during the Anniversary sale.


----------



## hongc2

41_ purse_ gal said:


> i'm not looking for penny hunts. just to tell the difference between what is penny and why some things that are not penny show up as "barcode not found" or "not in stock" when it is obviously in my hand and rings up regular, yet it won't allow me or the associates to search for more stock. these are items that are not haute look or regular store returns too.
> 
> Rack find. size 29. Burberry brit shorts (verrrrrrrrrrrry short!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also found a Barefoot Dreams robe (full length!) incorrectly labeled as charcoal but is actually navy blue. Bought it either way for $49.97, regularly $150. UPC 808460589123. No idea if to go back and ask them to check the price to make sure I am paying the right price because this shows up as "not in stock" even though I had it in hand. Whatever though. great price regardless! I wish it had a hood. Beats the cardigans everyone goes crazy over during the Anniversary sale.


any UPC with a "0" at the front will always show up as price/barcode not found


----------



## Pao9

RackFanatic said:


> View attachment 2973743
> View attachment 2973744
> View attachment 2973745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double score today! [emoji16]




Im so jealoussssss!!!!



ag681 said:


> Just wanted to share my best find ever just in case there's more out there!! These were brand new and not refurbs  Totally surprised when I was checking out!




Great Print find!


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

hongc2 said:


> any UPC with a "0" at the front will always show up as price/barcode not found



thanks for that. that actually makes a lot of sense.


----------



## bakeacookie

Does anyone have any Longchamp Le Pliage Nylon UPCs?

I only find printed or leather ones and they're all too small.


----------



## tastangan

bakeacookie said:


> Does anyone have any Longchamp Le Pliage Nylon UPCs?
> 
> I only find printed or leather ones and they're all too small.



Did you find any leather LP near you? What color?

Which size of Nylon LP are you looking for?


----------



## bakeacookie

tastangan said:


> Did you find any leather LP near you? What color?
> 
> 
> 
> Which size of Nylon LP are you looking for?




I'm  preferring the medium or large nylon. 

It's not the cuir (would've worked with that) it's like these satchels or totes with a snake print. I should've taken a picture. The satchels were too small to fit my laptop, and snake print isn't my style.


----------



## tastangan

bakeacookie said:


> I'm  preferring the medium or large nylon.
> 
> It's not the cuir (would've worked with that) it's like these satchels or totes with a snake print. I should've taken a picture. The satchels were too small to fit my laptop, and snake print isn't my style.




Oh no. Not for me then. I was hoping for the cuir. I am out now but I will pm you the UPC when I get home. It's from a couple of months ago so I'm not sure if it'll still be the same.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Someone asked if the J Brand Leather jacket had elbow patches a while back but I don't remember who. It was still there today and it does have elbow patches. 
Spotted at Honolulu NR


----------



## bakeacookie

tastangan said:


> Oh no. Not for me then. I was hoping for the cuir. I am out now but I will pm you the UPC when I get home. It's from a couple of months ago so I'm not sure if it'll still be the same.




Thanks! I'd appreciate it!


I'm happy to find things I'm looking for lately. Haha. Natori bras for $16-19, MbMJ laptop sleeve for $45. [emoji3]


ETA: IF anyone spots a MBMJ 13" laptop bag with handles & strap, please share the UPC!  TIA

Spotted lots of See by Chloe at Metro Pointe, a variety of MbMJ bags, lots of women's Burberry Belts, all Metro Pointe. 

Green, orange,  and blue TB Revas at South Bay, Metro Point had black patent ones.


----------



## feudingfaeries

So this happened to me today,..

After trying to hunt down a mobile and seeing nearly everyone run to the back, I was able to find a girl who was doing nothing to ring me up. When she rung my second item she kept staring at the tag, checking things than saying something over her radio with her back to me, another girl comes over and takes the item. She than rings the next item and starts to inspect that as well, getting on the radio and calling the girl back. Says something to the girl, takes both items and leaves, not one word to me. After waiting a bit I asked if there was a problem and the second girl says there was something wrong with the tag and they're checking it. After waiting a while longer, she than informs me that the items have been mistagged and the prices were higher. Saying SOMEONE had switched the tags. Um, did you just accuse me of doing this? but at this point I was over it because of the waiting and told her, well those were the prices I saw, and she said she wouldn't honor it and if I wanted my first item still, I said no and left. (Kind of regret that now, but I refuse to go back and spend money when they basically accused me of this) 

Has anything like this happened to anyone else? I don't remember anything weird with the items. They weren't designer items. There wasn't multiples of the items, because I was looking for different sizes and couldn't find any. How could she tell the item was tagged wrong and how could she find a price for these items? Is this a common thing?


----------



## daisygrl

feudingfaeries said:


> So this happened to me today,..
> 
> 
> 
> After trying to hunt down a mobile and seeing nearly everyone run to the back, I was able to find a girl who was doing nothing to ring me up. When she rung my second item she kept staring at the tag, checking things than saying something over her radio with her back to me, another girl comes over and takes the item. She than rings the next item and starts to inspect that as well, getting on the radio and calling the girl back. Says something to the girl, takes both items and leaves, not one word to me. After waiting a bit I asked if there was a problem and the second girl says there was something wrong with the tag and they're checking it. After waiting a while longer, she than informs me that the items have been mistagged and the prices were higher. Saying SOMEONE had switched the tags. Um, did you just accuse me of doing this? but at this point I was over it because of the waiting and told her, well those were the prices I saw, and she said she wouldn't honor it and if I wanted my first item still, I said no and left. (Kind of regret that now, but I refuse to go back and spend money when they basically accused me of this)
> 
> 
> 
> Has anything like this happened to anyone else? I don't remember anything weird with the items. They weren't designer items. There wasn't multiples of the items, because I was looking for different sizes and couldn't find any. How could she tell the item was tagged wrong and how could she find a price for these items? Is this a common thing?




Yes! Something very similar happened to me few months back when I was trying to purchase MBMJ sweatshirt that was marked $15. They also told me the tags had been switched and that the actual price was $37. I said that they needed to honor the price on the tag. They said they would not. I did not take it personally when they made a comment about switched tags. I was about to pay like 10 minutes after they opened the store (no time to switch tags - not that I would!!) I ended up not purchasing it as I was turned off by manager's rude attitude.


----------



## krissa

feudingfaeries said:


> So this happened to me today,..
> 
> After trying to hunt down a mobile and seeing nearly everyone run to the back, I was able to find a girl who was doing nothing to ring me up. When she rung my second item she kept staring at the tag, checking things than saying something over her radio with her back to me, another girl comes over and takes the item. She than rings the next item and starts to inspect that as well, getting on the radio and calling the girl back. Says something to the girl, takes both items and leaves, not one word to me. After waiting a bit I asked if there was a problem and the second girl says there was something wrong with the tag and they're checking it. After waiting a while longer, she than informs me that the items have been mistagged and the prices were higher. Saying SOMEONE had switched the tags. Um, did you just accuse me of doing this? but at this point I was over it because of the waiting and told her, well those were the prices I saw, and she said she wouldn't honor it and if I wanted my first item still, I said no and left. (Kind of regret that now, but I refuse to go back and spend money when they basically accused me of this)
> 
> Has anything like this happened to anyone else? I don't remember anything weird with the items. They weren't designer items. There wasn't multiples of the items, because I was looking for different sizes and couldn't find any. How could she tell the item was tagged wrong and how could she find a price for these items? Is this a common thing?



I can't speak for the SA, but switching tags is a thing. I wouldn't take it personally. I never realized how common it is until I started working there. People who steal are very shady/crafty.


----------



## silk7

krissa said:


> I can't speak for the SA, but switching tags is a thing. I wouldn't take it personally. I never realized how common it is until I started working there. People who steal are very shady/crafty.




Similar thing happened to me with a leather bag marked for $15 when all others of the same brand were no less then $100. I thought it was old stock bc it did have some wear. Anyhow the SA scanned the item and the tag didn't match the bag. The SA said someone switched the tags when I assumed it was an error while ticketing. Why would someone switch a tag and not purchase it and leave it behind?!? Common sense would say it was an employees error while marking down!


----------



## Leto

silk7 said:


> Similar thing happened to me with a leather bag marked for $15 when all others of the same brand were no less then $100. I thought it was old stock bc it did have some wear. Anyhow the SA scanned the item and the tag didn't match the bag. The SA said someone switched the tags when I assumed it was an error while ticketing. Why would someone switch a tag and not purchase it and leave it behind?!? Common sense would say it was an employees error while marking down!




That's what I'm thinking too, if you already go through the trouble of switching tags, why wouldn't you purchase it. I also believe it was just an employee error while tagging the item.


----------



## Cthai

krissa said:


> I can't speak for the SA, but switching tags is a thing. I wouldn't take it personally. I never realized how common it is until I started working there. People who steal are very shady/crafty.


Agree! I actually witness someone switched tags at the rack and I follow them but they didn't end up purchasing the item.. Which was strange to me why switch and not purchase ?? I also had found tags in jeans/pants I try on... So who knows what happen. But I agree I had SA told me the tag wasn't correct and if I still want the item for the higher price I mornally just purchase it anyway and think about it later of the price was worth it... And I don't take it personally ... They just doing their job


----------



## Michelle1x

This weekend I went to 2 NRs in Northern CA and there was absolutely no new stock and new markdowns since the last post-CTR markdowns a few weeks ago.

It seems like most of you are finding great stuff at your NRs....?  Are you seeing a lot of new stock from the stores or is it just an individual return here and there?  I'm considering not going back until the next CTR which is May 22.


----------



## Lauren0404

http://www.racked.com/2015/4/27/8491319/nordstrom-rack-one-cent-deal


----------



## bakeacookie

Michelle1x said:


> This weekend I went to 2 NRs in Northern CA and there was absolutely no new stock and new markdowns since the last post-CTR markdowns a few weeks ago.
> 
> It seems like most of you are finding great stuff at your NRs....?  Are you seeing a lot of new stock from the stores or is it just an individual return here and there?  I'm considering not going back until the next CTR which is May 22.



My local store had a lot of incoming refurbs last week, just judging by the brands and what was being put out on the racks. 

The rack app also indicates there's still stuff coming in, especially to the big store at Metro Pointe. I've also seen the stock rooms in South bay and that place is packed for stuff ready to be put on the floor. 

Maybe it's just a little slower in your area?


----------



## bakeacookie

Lauren0404 said:


> http://www.racked.com/2015/4/27/8491319/nordstrom-rack-one-cent-deal



Posting for our mobile TPFers, to make it easier for them to read: 



> How I Scored Nordstrom Rack's Elusive One-Cent Deal JEN KARETNICK Apr 27, 2015, 11:00a
> Photo: Getty
> SHARE(20)   TWEET(4)   PIN
> If shopping is good therapy for an unsettled mind, then the one-cent Nordstrom Rack deal is a month-long, all-expenses-paid stay at a spiritual retreat in Bali. One night last fall, it certainly helped me achieve inner peaceor at least kept me from disrupting someone else's equanimity with a slap upside the head.
> 
> I was in a foul place that evening. I needed something pink to wear for Breast Cancer Awareness Day at the school where I teach. Given my slightly olive complexion, pink is hardly my color, although I can get away with certain, more vibrant shades of it. But I'd had a bad day dealing with some shameless students. The last thing I wanted to do was spend my measly salary on an item of clothing that I'd forever identify with their behavior.
> 
> Fortunately, a Nordstrom Rack was located close to where I was running errands. I'd never been in, but I'd always intended to give it a try. That evening, browsing not only became a shopping victory, it gave me the soul-soothing benefits of a yoga session capped off with a glass of wine.
> 
> I immediately found a pair of Coach stilettos in my size. I didn't need them, but they were reduced from $345 to $100, and just by handling the finely tooled leather, I could feel the remnants of the day fading from my brain like a bad nightmare. Done deal, I thought, and put them in my basket.
> 
> However, the hot pink cashmere tank top I found on the reduced  rack, even though it was marked down several times from a very overpriced $129 to $19.99, still had me hesitating. While it's hot and humid outside during autumn in Miami where I live, inside schools and office buildings the air conditioning can make your bones as brittle as a Charleston chew in the freezer. I wasn't sure how much use I'd get out of it. I went back and forth internally until I finally became so annoyed with the sound of my own inner voice that I gave in and headed for the register carrying both the shoes and the admittedly soft and comforting scrap of pricey pink.
> 
> The heels rang up as marked: $100. That was enough to begin some serious mood improvement. Then the bar code for the top registered: $0.01.
> 
> I was about to alert the clerk that there was a mistake when she congratulated me. "Good for you! You found a one-penny deal. You must be a really lucky person."
> 
> Me? The person who had just that day discovered two sophomores engaged in an exchange of body fluids in a place they had no business being? And who then had to spend long extracurricular hours filing referrals and awkwardly informing the parents about what their beloved children had been doing with each other? I was lucky?
> 
> Nordstrom-Rack-one-cent_4_2015
> In fact, the deal was completely legitimate, the clerk confirmed. I really was able to buy this item for a cent. Not only that, because I had spent more than $100literally $100.01if I opened a credit line, I would be eligible for a $20 gift certificate. I gave her my details, as eager as an overachieving student receiving extra credit, and in return was given a temporary Nordstrom card along with my purchases. It was like ingesting instant-activation anti-anxiety pills.
> 
> As it turns out, the one-penny opportunity is something of a cross between extreme couponing and gambling. Two or three times per week, the salesgirl told me, the staff is required to roam the floor with scanners and read all the price tags, especially those of items that have been on clearance for a while. When a top or dress or pair of shorts rings up for a penny, that's an alert that it needs to be pulled from the stock and sent back to the central warehouse. Staff isn't allowed to buy it. However, if a customer finds the item before the staff pulls it, she's allowed to walk away with a stealand a story.
> 
> Nordstrom spokesperson Naomi Tobis hesitates to confirms this. "Technically, there shouldn't be items in our stores for a penny," she notes. "We make every effort to ensure the price of an item rings correctly. However, we have heard [of] this happening on occasion at our Rack stores. In the limited case an item rings at a penny, we will honor that price."
> 
> I can certainly understand why Nordstrom would not be happy allowing items to escape their outlets practically for free. The mechanics of how the scanners and tags are coded to alert the clerksby initial coding date? by reprogramming?remain a company secret.
> 
> So are there ways you can be a repeat winner? I asked deal-hungry friends and scoured the Internet to see if there were any secrets. There's no surefire process, and every markdown-conscious fashion-lover seems to have her own method. Still, if you're a diligent shopper, the following tips may help you score a one-penny deal for yourself.
> 
> On the sale racks, search for out-of-season, heavily discounted items. The more times a tag has been reduced, the more likely that the piece of clothing or pair of shoes is soon going to be targeted for shipment back to the warehouse.
> Frequent a less-populated store. Stand-alone stores or stores in strip malls are often better targets for bargain hunters than those in popular, crowded centers. When traffic is slow, prices go low.
> Look for a Nordstrom Rack in a geographical region where it either has a lot of competition from other high-end outlet storesSaks Off 5th, for exampleor in neighborhoods where upscale clothing traditionally doesn't sell well. Unlike areas where a Nordstrom Rack has a monopoly and the merchandise moves quickly, here the clerks have the option of re-stickering articles over and over in order to get them to sell.
> Conversely, busy Nordstrom Rack stores that may be understaffed, temporarily or otherwise, don't have the option of checking tags as often as they should. If you know of a store that has tons of merchandise but not enough employees, it's prime for spotting a penny giveaway. Waiting on line for a clerk is the only price you'll have to pay.
> Ultimately, in Nordstrom Rack as in life, don't be afraid to take the chance on something. You can always say no at the register if you don't like the price after all. But if you're a regular shopper, armed with your card and the subsequent coupons you earn with points for spending money, you just might find that even if you don't get a one-cent steal, the buys are well worth it anyway. They're certainly cheaper than hiring a therapist who practices mindfulness-based stress reduction, and can help you un-see something you never wanted to view in the first place.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

feudingfaeries said:


> So this happened to me today,..
> 
> After trying to hunt down a mobile and seeing nearly everyone run to the back, I was able to find a girl who was doing nothing to ring me up. When she rung my second item she kept staring at the tag, checking things than saying something over her radio with her back to me, another girl comes over and takes the item. She than rings the next item and starts to inspect that as well, getting on the radio and calling the girl back. Says something to the girl, takes both items and leaves, not one word to me. After waiting a bit I asked if there was a problem and the second girl says there was something wrong with the tag and they're checking it. After waiting a while longer, she than informs me that the items have been mistagged and the prices were higher. Saying SOMEONE had switched the tags. Um, did you just accuse me of doing this? but at this point I was over it because of the waiting and told her, well those were the prices I saw, and she said she wouldn't honor it and if I wanted my first item still, I said no and left. (Kind of regret that now, but I refuse to go back and spend money when they basically accused me of this)
> 
> Has anything like this happened to anyone else? I don't remember anything weird with the items. They weren't designer items. There wasn't multiples of the items, because I was looking for different sizes and couldn't find any. How could she tell the item was tagged wrong and how could she find a price for these items? Is this a common thing?




A year ago, a woman just scanned a tank top I had and glanced at the tag very quickly and said "this isn't correct" and ripped the whole tag off. I told her how do you know? and she just replied "we employees just know these things"

um...okay i told her I didn't want it. She said "it's only $3 more" but I was honestly "over" the top. It wasn't that cute to begin with. She began saying playfully "it's okay! you can still buy it!" Uh no. I don't want it. I told her "I honestly don't know if you are making up an arbitrary number. I don't trust the price you're quoting."

Honestly, a lot of things get mistagged at NR and I'm sure it isn't just the customers doing it. Employees do it too. Some employees don't care if the wrong color is tagged to a item (and prices CAN vary color to color), they dont' care if a matching set is matched wrong (i've written to the store manager about this and they continued to sell a large top with extra small bottoms). 

I like the store I visit, though, even if they kind of suck cause they are relaxed in the way they accept used items for returns (if something shrinks or comes apart, they'll exchange it, fix it with in house alterations or give you a full refund) and will more often than not, give the customer the lowest price but there are a few not so "nordstrom customer service" level employees there. And I mean that explaining that they can be nice and gentler in denying a bad price rather than an a condescending and negative tone. It isn't professional but the only time I think it is "okay" to have a heightened tone with a customer is if the customer has escalated an issue severely and negatively.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

silk7 said:


> Similar thing happened to me with a leather bag marked for $15 when all others of the same brand were no less then $100. I thought it was old stock bc it did have some wear. Anyhow the SA scanned the item and the tag didn't match the bag. The SA said someone switched the tags when I assumed it was an error while ticketing. Why would someone switch a tag and not purchase it and leave it behind?!? Common sense would say it was an employees error while marking down!



a lot of theft teams will switch tags, leave it somewhere specific and have someone else come by and try to buy it. 

If the same person who switched the tags were to buy the item then they'd be quickly recognized each time. 

Managed a chain boutique store and this happened alllll the time.


----------



## aa12

RackFanatic said:


> View attachment 2973743
> View attachment 2973744
> View attachment 2973745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double score today! [emoji16]



what a score! Do you mind me asking which rack you go to?


----------



## gloryosity

I had a switched tag situation recently with a great brown leather strappy pair of Burberry heels (not refurb, with the bag and box!) that were in my size and marked $39. I knew the price was too good to be true but still was disappointed when the SA said they we're mismarked. I think an associate must have done it by mistake since both shoes had the same sticker and it didn't look like someone had peeled the sticker off another pair.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

41_ purse_ gal said:


> A year ago, a woman just scanned a tank top I had and glanced at the tag very quickly and said "this isn't correct" and ripped the whole tag off. I told her how do you know? and she just replied "we employees just know these things"
> 
> um...okay i told her I didn't want it. She said "it's only $3 more" but I was honestly "over" the top. It wasn't that cute to begin with. She began saying playfully "it's okay! you can still buy it!" Uh no. I don't want it. I told her "I honestly don't know if you are making up an arbitrary number. I don't trust the price you're quoting."
> 
> Honestly, a lot of things get mistagged at NR and I'm sure it isn't just the customers doing it. Employees do it too. Some employees don't care if the wrong color is tagged to a item (and prices CAN vary color to color), they dont' care if a matching set is matched wrong (i've written to the store manager about this and they continued to sell a large top with extra small bottoms).
> 
> I like the store I visit, though, even if they kind of suck cause they are relaxed in the way they accept used items for returns (if something shrinks or comes apart, they'll exchange it, fix it with in house alterations or give you a full refund) and will more often than not, give the customer the lowest price but there are a few not so "nordstrom customer service" level employees there. And I mean that explaining that they can be nice and gentler in denying a bad price rather than an a condescending and negative tone. It isn't professional but the only time I think it is "okay" to have a heightened tone with a customer is if the customer has escalated an issue severely and negatively.




Something similar happened to me a few weekends ago. It disgusts me that they allow their employees to treat anyone like criminals, without any proof. If there were usuals that they were suspicious of - okay I get it. Even then, does that allow the NR employees to treat everyone like that? I'm sure more than once that this has happened to an innocent person.


----------



## silk7

41_ purse_ gal said:


> a lot of theft teams will switch tags, leave it somewhere specific and have someone else come by and try to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> If the same person who switched the tags were to buy the item then they'd be quickly recognized each time.
> 
> 
> 
> Managed a chain boutique store and this happened alllll the time.




Yes that must happen a lot too I'm sure but in my case the tag was unaltered. Regardless I did not argue it because end of day they are doing their job. I wouldn't want to purchase something that has a switched tag anyway.


----------



## AnnaFreud

I don't understand how they are switching tags by hand let alone out on the floor where anyone can walk by and see. Don't the employees use that little handheld device to tag items?


----------



## JNH14

gloryosity said:


> I had a switched tag situation recently with a great brown leather strappy pair of Burberry heels (not refurb, with the bag and box!) that were in my size and marked $39. I knew the price was too good to be true but still was disappointed when the SA said they we're mismarked. I think an associate must have done it by mistake since both shoes had the same sticker and it didn't look like someone had peeled the sticker off another pair.


 
Legally, they have to sell the item at what it's tagged-if the tags were not switched.  Sounds like they weren't and the associate made the error.  I would've asked for the sotre manager and pushed the issue!


----------



## ilove2shop247

Is going to the opening of a NR worth it?  Do they have special sales/promos that make up for standing in line?


----------



## Kapster

ilove2shop247 said:


> Is going to the opening of a NR worth it?  Do they have special sales/promos that make up for standing in line?



I went to an opening party for Nordstrom cardholders (not sure if it would be the same for the public grand opening) but anyway there were no additional discounts, just some breakfast treats and champagne to keep everyone in good spirits


----------



## PrincessDarbe

ilove2shop247 said:


> Is going to the opening of a NR worth it?  Do they have special sales/promos that make up for standing in line?



I went to an afternoon opening. Beer, champagne and petite sandwiches.  Found a Burberry jacket. No promos. Just free bags.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

AnnaFreud said:


> I don't understand how they are switching tags by hand let alone out on the floor where anyone can walk by and see. Don't the employees use that little handheld device to tag items?




You can buy tagging guns anywhere for five dollars. Even on Amazon. I've caught people doing it in the fitting room and some brazingly do it on the floor.

Also scanned a wallet I bought 2 months back in regular Nords. Well I scanned it and saw that the price was raised for Nordstrom Rack. It was a MbMJ wallet. $63.00 to $69.97. I bet this happens more often then we think.


----------



## bakeacookie

Can you return Nordstrom rack things to full price Nordstrom?

I was at Nordstrom looking for laptop bags and I saw one but with Nordstrom rack tags. It looked like the regular Nordstrom Rack tags, the ones they print at the store and stick inside and attach to the item. 

I just thought that was strange.


----------



## silk7

41_ purse_ gal said:


> You can buy tagging guns anywhere for five dollars. Even on Amazon. I've caught people doing it in the fitting room and some brazingly do it on the floor.
> 
> Also scanned a wallet I bought 2 months back in regular Nords. Well I scanned it and saw that the price was raised for Nordstrom Rack. It was a MbMJ wallet. $63.00 to $69.97. I bet this happens more often then we think.




WOWZERS! Imagine the guts for someone to use a tagging gun in the store!!! I also had an item ring up higher then the sticker price and I left it anyway because I didn't know what the real ticket price should be....thanks for sharing this info it helps to know!


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

bakeacookie said:


> Can you return Nordstrom rack things to full price Nordstrom?
> 
> I was at Nordstrom looking for laptop bags and I saw one but with Nordstrom rack tags. It looked like the regular Nordstrom Rack tags, the ones they print at the store and stick inside and attach to the item.
> 
> I just thought that was strange.



Yes you can. Although, I've noticed that if the location is near a Rack, then they will deny the return. 

The same identical item will be two different sets of prices at NR and at Nord. So it is possible the item with the Rack tag is actually priced higher at Nords. But knowing Nords pricing policy, they would've honored the lower price.


----------



## NordstromRack

I recently bought an item at NR that had a tag that said "altered or refinished".  What does that exactly mean?  Does it mean that it is inferior in quality?  Does it mean that it has been worn before and returned?

I appreciate any clarification you have regarding "altered or refinished" merchandise at NR!


----------



## Michelle1x

NordstromRack said:


> I recently bought an item at NR that had a tag that said "altered or refinished".  What does that exactly mean?  Does it mean that it is inferior in quality?  Does it mean that it has been worn before and returned?
> 
> I appreciate any clarification you have regarding "altered or refinished" merchandise at NR!



I have wondered this myself- I'd like to have a discussion here about it.

My opinion is that they use "altered and refinished" tags for any returned item where the tags have been removed or fallen off, or for returned e-commerce items (like Zella) where they are shipped to the end user from the factory with no tags.  I own a few "altered and refinished" items and NONE of them appear to be actually altered or refinished.


----------



## jorton

They are usually refunds to the full line store, where they can't resell because they are missing a box or tags but they are still in good condition. Sometimes there are even handbags returned with a few small scratches but they resell it as altered or refinished. For shoes sometimes they repaint the sole to take away the look of the wear. For an example, I once bought a Rebecca minkoff bag that was altered/ refinished. It didn't have original tags or dustbag, and someone clearly wore it and returned it because it had scuff marks on it. But it was 75% off retail.


----------



## NordstromRack

Thanks for the explanation!  I noticed that there were no original tags on the item, so that might be it.  Otherwise, the item is in good condition.  I suppose it is from the full line Nordstroms, which is good.  Considering how much I paid, I got it for a great deal.  The prices for the "altered or refinished" goods are a lot cheaper relative to typical NR items.


----------



## Coronet

I'm sorry, I'm quite new to how Nordstrom Rack's UPC works. If I call and give them a UPC, they can find the shoe/bag for me?


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

NordstromRack said:


> I recently bought an item at NR that had a tag that said "altered or refinished".  What does that exactly mean?  Does it mean that it is inferior in quality?  Does it mean that it has been worn before and returned?
> 
> I appreciate any clarification you have regarding "altered or refinished" merchandise at NR!



i know you've received several replies but it includes anything that may have minor defects (I once returned a winter jacket where the "brass" buttons were discolored green) and were damaged out, and other items that people obviously used but if they fix, they are resaleable. Items customers have tried on and ripped too. It's fixed, then sent back out to the sale floor or to the Rack.


----------



## NordstromRack

41_ purse_ gal said:


> i know you've received several replies but it includes anything that may have minor defects (I once returned a winter jacket where the "brass" buttons were discolored green) and were damaged out, and other items that people obviously used but if they fix, they are resaleable. Items customers have tried on and ripped too. It's fixed, then sent back out to the sale floor or to the Rack.



I appreciate any feedback you have! OK, so it does include merchandise with minor defects, used and fixer uppers.


----------



## LuxAddicted

Saw some nice shoes at San Leandro NR. Just left 30 minutes ago so they should all still be on the floor. 

Saint Laurent booties in size 39, red tagged. 




Rag and bone Newbury boots in black leather, size 39.5, red tagged (wish these were my size!)




Saint Laurent Tribute in lower heel, size 39.5, worn and refinished blue tagged


----------



## NordstromRack

What do the colors on the tag mean?  Red?  Blue?


----------



## Sunnycalif

NordstromRack said:


> What do the colors on the tag mean?  Red?  Blue?




Reg tag means full line transfers or clearance of the special purchase items, and the blue one is for haulook and worn and refurbish.


----------



## LuxAddicted

NordstromRack said:


> What do the colors on the tag mean?  Red?  Blue?




The red tags are also eligible for clear the rack additional % off and the blue tags are not.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

NordstromRack said:


> I appreciate any feedback you have! OK, so it does include merchandise with minor defects, used and fixer uppers.




I would say my experience with altered and refinished or worn and refurbished has been great. Even if it isn't marked with those tags I check items for defects but in my experience the majority of the altered or worn usually look just fine. And the with the savings it's totally worth it.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

LuxAddicted said:


> The red tags are also eligible for clear the rack additional % off and the blue tags are not.



i've seen refurbished/worn tags qualify for CTR sales.


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

RackFanatic said:


> View attachment 2973743
> View attachment 2973744
> View attachment 2973745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double score today! [emoji16]


 
this is amazing you were able to get two bags for less than the price of the mini


----------



## jlwquilter

Hello! My very first post!!

I am almost a complete newbie on all this luxury stuff. I kinda took a sabbatical from being a girl for awhile, let myself fall apart a bit (had a baby, stopped working, moved and left friends behind, blah, blah, blah). But I am back! LOL!

So had my first real NR experience earlier this week. Bought some Coach semi-wedge sandals (geez, I don't even know the terms for stuff, how sad is that?!). Actually bought 2 brown pairs and one black pair, identical. I'm a size 10-11 so finding something designer in my larger foot size is a challenge. Anyhoo... this is a long way to ask... was is a CRT or CST or whatever it was, sale? I am thinking maybe I shgould return the duplicates - keeping one pair - and wait for a further markdown...? I know they may not be there later on but I do love a good markdown!

I also bought a (Mario) Valentino handbag at NR and returned it the next day when I realized it wasn't by the 'real' Valentino. Can we say ' learning curve'? LOL!


----------



## sparksfly

41_ purse_ gal said:


> i've seen refurbished/worn tags qualify for CTR sales.




They used to. But they switched all w&r to blue tags so they don't qualify. I think they were loosing money.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

sparksfly said:


> They used to. But they switched all w&r to blue tags so they don't qualify. I think they were loosing money.




I returned some AGL flats that were red tagged $59, and I saw him retag them with a blue tag for the same price, so they wouldn't be CTR eligible.


----------



## bakeacookie

Observed the same when I returned a men's burberry polo, w&r red tagged, retagged to blue.


----------



## jlwquilter

CTR - that was it! What does it mean pleaase?


----------



## bakeacookie

jlwquilter said:


> CTR - that was it! What does it mean pleaase?




Clear the Rack, when clearance has an additional % off.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I returned some AGL flats that were red tagged $59, and I saw him retag them with a blue tag for the same price, so they wouldn't be CTR eligible.



:ugly cry: not fair.


----------



## Atahack23

Hi everyone! I saw all these Kendra Scott earrings for $24.xx- $29.xx at the Nordstrom Rack State Street. They were a shiny navy/purple/green combo. The picture doesn't really do them justice. They also had about five necklaces that matched ($89.xx) but I didn't get picture.

This is my first post. I love seeing all the deals everyone finds!


----------



## sparksfly

Atahack23 said:


> View attachment 2980020
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I saw all these Kendra Scott earrings for $24.xx- $29.xx at the Nordstrom Rack State Street. They were a shiny navy/purple/green combo. The picture doesn't really do them justice. They also had about five necklaces that matched ($89.xx) but I didn't get picture.
> 
> This is my first post. I love seeing all the deals everyone finds!




Do you happen to have the sku's? Would love to locate a pair!


----------



## Atahack23

sparksfly said:


> Do you happen to have the sku's? Would love to locate a pair!




T
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is the sticker for the black pair I bought. It was the only black pair there. I hope that helps! I'll remember to get that from now on when I share!


----------



## sparksfly

Atahack23 said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980034
> 
> 
> This is the sticker for the black pair I bought. It was the only black pair there. I hope that helps! I'll remember to get that from now on when I share!




Thanks! Are the black the triangular ones or oblong?


----------



## jlwquilter

bakeacookie said:


> Clear the Rack, when clearance has an additional % off.


Thanks! I have alot to learn.


----------



## Atahack23

sparksfly said:


> Thanks! Are the black the triangular ones or oblong?






	

		
			
		

		
	
 this one  hope you find a pair!


----------



## sparksfly

Atahack23 said:


> View attachment 2980052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one  hope you find a pair!




Thanks! There we're none near me sadly. 

Might do a search and send as both are her classic earrings that retail for $50.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I just got a pair of those today at 14th st  They only had a single pair in the oval shape and I took them - I love Kendra Scott



Atahack23 said:


> View attachment 2980020
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I saw all these Kendra Scott earrings for $24.xx- $29.xx at the Nordstrom Rack State Street. They were a shiny navy/purple/green combo. The picture doesn't really do them justice. They also had about five necklaces that matched ($89.xx) but I didn't get picture.
> 
> This is my first post. I love seeing all the deals everyone finds!


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Regarding the phenomenon of odd and mistaken tags, I have seen this quite a bit at my Rack.  I found an Armani (not A/X, but genuine Armani) denim jacket with the another brand's tag on it.  It was something like $80.  There are always tags that have the little read clearance stickers switched, but I have found a couple things for 1cent, and a few Christmas seasons ago my sister and I scored a boat load of shoes for $5 a pair.  Some of them were still selling at the big store for regular price or a slight markdown.
The manager informed us that in a couple of weeks, after the New Year, some of the $5 shoes would go down to $1. 
Seriously, the Rack is better than the thrift store during certain times.
Thankfully, I have never been accused of unethical conduct when I have found great stuff at great prices.


----------



## sparksfly

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I just got a pair of those today at 14th st  They only had a single pair in the oval shape and I took them - I love Kendra Scott




Could you post the sku for the oval?

My store didn't have the triangular ones.


----------



## authenticplease

jlwquilter said:


> Hello! My very first post!!
> 
> I am almost a complete newbie on all this luxury stuff. I kinda took a sabbatical from being a girl for awhile, let myself fall apart a bit (had a baby, stopped working, moved and left friends behind, blah, blah, blah). But I am back! LOL!
> 
> So had my first real NR experience earlier this week. Bought some Coach semi-wedge sandals (geez, I don't even know the terms for stuff, how sad is that?!). Actually bought 2 brown pairs and one black pair, identical. I'm a size 10-11 so finding something designer in my larger foot size is a challenge. Anyhoo... this is a long way to ask... was is a CRT or CST or whatever it was, sale? I am thinking maybe I shgould return the duplicates - keeping one pair - and wait for a further markdown...? I know they may not be there later on but I do love a good markdown!
> 
> I also bought a (Mario) Valentino handbag at NR and returned it the next day when I realized it wasn't by the 'real' Valentino. Can we say ' learning curve'? LOL!



:welcome2:  glad to have you here!


----------



## silk7

jlwquilter said:


> Hello! My very first post!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost a complete newbie on all this luxury stuff. I kinda took a sabbatical from being a girl for awhile, let myself fall apart a bit (had a baby, stopped working, moved and left friends behind, blah, blah, blah). But I am back! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> So had my first real NR experience earlier this week. Bought some Coach semi-wedge sandals (geez, I don't even know the terms for stuff, how sad is that?!). Actually bought 2 brown pairs and one black pair, identical. I'm a size 10-11 so finding something designer in my larger foot size is a challenge. Anyhoo... this is a long way to ask... was is a CRT or CST or whatever it was, sale? I am thinking maybe I shgould return the duplicates - keeping one pair - and wait for a further markdown...? I know they may not be there later on but I do love a good markdown!
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a (Mario) Valentino handbag at NR and returned it the next day when I realized it wasn't by the 'real' Valentino. Can we say ' learning curve'? LOL!




Welcome! You will learn a lot on this great forum  You can always return the extra shoes just before the next CTR sale (Memorial Day weekend) and repurchase if you can locate them. If you frequent often enough you will be sure to find other great deals...my only advice is if you find them comfy and will get use out of having the same shoe but diff color then maybe it's worth the price. My personal experience has been that if I'm unsure often enough I will end up returning and looking for better deals which I am lucky to find &#128521;


----------



## rdsofsra

Hi all!  I'm a newbie too and learning a lot from reading the forums.  Finally learned what CTR meant so thank you!! 

Speaking of CTR, any tips for this newbie? I plan to hit my local NR for the Memorial Day sale and hopefully snag some good finds.

Thanks!


----------



## devik

jlwquilter said:


> Hello! My very first post!!
> 
> I am almost a complete newbie on all this luxury stuff. I kinda took a sabbatical from being a girl for awhile, let myself fall apart a bit (had a baby, stopped working, moved and left friends behind, blah, blah, blah). But I am back! LOL!
> 
> So had my first real NR experience earlier this week. Bought some Coach semi-wedge sandals (geez, I don't even know the terms for stuff, how sad is that?!). Actually bought 2 brown pairs and one black pair, identical. I'm a size 10-11 so finding something designer in my larger foot size is a challenge. Anyhoo... this is a long way to ask... was is a CRT or CST or whatever it was, sale? I am thinking maybe I shgould return the duplicates - keeping one pair - and wait for a further markdown...? I know they may not be there later on but I do love a good markdown!
> 
> I also bought a (Mario) Valentino handbag at NR and returned it the next day when I realized it wasn't by the 'real' Valentino. Can we say ' learning curve'? LOL!





Atahack23 said:


> View attachment 2980020
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I saw all these Kendra Scott earrings for $24.xx- $29.xx at the Nordstrom Rack State Street. They were a shiny navy/purple/green combo. The picture doesn't really do them justice. They also had about five necklaces that matched ($89.xx) but I didn't get picture.
> 
> This is my first post. I love seeing all the deals everyone finds!





rdsofsra said:


> Hi all!  I'm a newbie too and learning a lot from reading the forums.  Finally learned what CTR meant so thank you!!
> 
> Speaking of CTR, any tips for this newbie? I plan to hit my local NR for the Memorial Day sale and hopefully snag some good finds.
> 
> Thanks!




Yay new tPFers! Welcome to the Purse Forum and the NR thread, jlwquilter, Atahack23 and rdsofsr!! 

Atahack23, it's impressive that you figured out how to include pics in your first post - that often trips new people up (I think it took me 2 months to finally get the hang of it! for anyone still stuck, there's a how-to thread in the Feedback Forum). 

jlwquilter, my best advice for those new to designer discount shopping is what silk7 already alluded to: Just because it's a great price does not mean it's a great deal! I am still learning this one; I'm often tempted to buy something by some awesome name just because it seems cheap, but then I get it home and it sits in my closet. I am becoming much more disciplined about this! 

Just thought I'd throw that out there. 

It's a fun thread - there's some jargon to figure out like the CTR thing but some real 'pros' around too to help out! (shoppinggalnyc, I'm looking at you! )


----------



## foursquare1

NordstromRack said:


> I just looked at my iPhone app on what came off the truck.  Lots of Burberry coats and jackets!  I'm off to hunt


What app is that?!


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone have a sku for a burberry quilted jacket? In search of one.


----------



## NANI1972

Picked up these Gucci sunglasses at Nordstrom rack.

I have a question for you Norstrom rack experts, according to the tag can you tell if these are a made for Nordstrom rack item, Or did they come from a Nordstrom full price store?

Thanks, I appreciate the help!


----------



## bakeacookie

foursquare1 said:


> What app is that?!



Rack Stores on the App Store (apple only)


----------



## deltalady

NANI1972 said:


> Picked up these Gucci sunglasses at Nordstrom rack.
> 
> I have a question for you Norstrom rack experts, according to the tag can you tell if these are a made for Nordstrom rack item, Or did they come from a Nordstrom full price store?
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980527



I always Google the model number to see who sold them previously. I can never tell by the tag because most sunnies at NR have an assorted sku.


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> Anyone have a sku for a burberry quilted jacket? In search of one.



They had some Burberry at Liberty Tree Mall, but it wasn't a burberry quilted jacket.  It was a white field coat for over 200 dollars.  Last time I checked, they were still there.


----------



## deltalady

Jimmy Choo black hobo for $450 is available


----------



## littlecutie

deltalady said:


> Jimmy Choo black hobo for $450 is available




Pm'ed you


----------



## PetiteFromSF

deltalady said:


> Jimmy Choo black hobo for $450 is available




Love!!! Is this the biker bag?


----------



## deltalady

elisainthecity said:


> Love!!! Is this the biker bag?



I'm not too sure of the style.


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> They had some Burberry at Liberty Tree Mall, but it wasn't a burberry quilted jacket.  It was a white field coat for over 200 dollars.  Last time I checked, they were still there.




Thanks!

Where was it located?


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Where was it located?



It was close to the front by the cashier and the jewelry.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

This Burberry dress is at the Springfield store. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





They also had lots of classic ray ban aviators with the black frame and green gradient polarized lenses for 79.97


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Sorry - took me a while to edit all my pics for the blog 









sparksfly said:


> Could you post the sku for the oval?
> 
> My store didn't have the triangular ones.


----------



## candy2100

NANI1972 said:


> Picked up these Gucci sunglasses at Nordstrom rack.
> 
> I have a question for you Norstrom rack experts, according to the tag can you tell if these are a made for Nordstrom rack item, Or did they come from a Nordstrom full price store?
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980527




I always assume when it has a preprinted tag like that they they were a special purchase/made special for the rack.  Things from the regular store usually show evidence of having been marked down, or the tag is a specially made one (like just a printer generated tag).


----------



## krissa

NANI1972 said:


> Picked up these Gucci sunglasses at Nordstrom rack.
> 
> I have a question for you Norstrom rack experts, according to the tag can you tell if these are a made for Nordstrom rack item, Or did they come from a Nordstrom full price store?
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980527



With sunglasses/glasses always get the style numbers from the left side of the handle and google that. I would google that to find pricing info and where they were originally sold.


----------



## sunnyflies

I saw that black v-neck Burberry dress at Off Saks two days ago, but for a much higher price.


----------



## devik

NANI1972 said:


> Picked up these Gucci sunglasses at Nordstrom rack.
> 
> I have a question for you Norstrom rack experts, according to the tag can you tell if these are a made for Nordstrom rack item, Or did they come from a Nordstrom full price store?
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980527





candy2100 said:


> I always assume when it has a preprinted tag like that they they were a special purchase/made special for the rack.  Things from the regular store usually show evidence of having been marked down, or the tag is a specially made one (like just a printer generated tag).



I'm no "expert"  but to me, that tag on the Gucci sunglasses does not look like a made-for-Rack item. I've also never heard of Gucci doing Rack as a channel but I could be wrong about that!  My assumption is that those are last season or overruns or something like that.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I bought this free people jacket...I don't think the pics really do it justice in person it's ahmazing. The store only had a small so I did a search and send to get a large.  Orig $298 down to $89.97


----------



## krissa

I found a pair of revas today I was looking at two sizes and some other customer went to grab it out of my hand! I have never had that happen to me. I can't believe people actually have the nerve to do that.


----------



## deltalady

krissa said:


> I found a pair of revas today I was looking at two sizes and some other customer went to grab it out of my hand! I have never had that happen to me. I can't believe people actually have the nerve to do that.



I hope you snatched it back! 

When I found my Chanel espadrilles at the Rack, I had a woman following me around. But if she would've tried to take them out of my hand (or cart), she would've had a fight on her hands!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Picked up these refurb Loubs on Friday  They're a smidge big but I'm gonna try to make them work


----------



## tannedsilk

Double post


----------



## tannedsilk

Thank you all for consistently updating this thread with your finds, without your posts I would never had stopped and checked the sunglasses rack this afternoon looking for curly arms lol.  

Prada Baroque, not sure what color they are, kind of Havana with blue and yellow tones - can anyone assist?  TIA.


----------



## gail13

tannedsilk said:


> Thank you all for consistently updating this thread with your finds, without your posts I would never had stopped and checked the sunglasses rack this afternoon looking for curly arms lol.
> 
> Not sure what color they are, kind of Havana with blue and yellow tones - can anyone assist?  TIA.



Aren't those Prada?  They are great!  Good find.


----------



## tannedsilk

gail13 said:


> Aren't those Prada?  They are great!  Good find.



Thanks!  Yes Prada Baroque I think.  I should edit my post lol


----------



## gail13

I had bought these Lanvin sandals last month orig priced at $800 or something and they were marked down to $88 plus 25% off for Clear the Rack.  There are lots of stickers on them -must have been a return.

Anyway, they were too small for me, so I was proud of myself for going to return instead of letting them sit in my closet.  After I returned them, the cashier asked me if I knew how much they were now?  She told me they had been marked down to 1 cent, was I sure I didn't want to buy them back?    Of course I did!

I think I'm going to give them to a good friend or sell and donate the money to charity-one good turn deserves another i guess.  

As a side note, I was returning some designer clothing, and they called over a specialist to inspect the garment-the Rack has been having problems with people switching tags.  So sad.


----------



## louboutal

gail13 said:


> I had bought these Lanvin sandals last month orig priced at $800 or something and they were marked down to $88 plus 25% off for Clear the Rack.  There are lots of stickers on them -must have been a return.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, they were too small for me, so I was proud of myself for going to return instead of letting them sit in my closet.  After I returned them, the cashier asked me if I knew how much they were now?  She told me they had been marked down to 1 cent, was I sure I didn't want to buy them back?    Of course I did!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to give them to a good friend or sell and donate the money to charity-one good turn deserves another i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, I was returning some designer clothing, and they called over a specialist to inspect the garment-the Rack has been having problems with people switching tags.  So sad.




That's awesome! They're really cute too!

It happened to me the other week. I was browsing the racks and saw a D&G tag for a $3k dress sewn onto a Nicole Miller dress. I pulled it out and handed it to an SA who took it to the back. It's so sad that people do that. [emoji53]


----------



## aejones8

I have been a lurker the last few days reading all the great finds you all have found.  I have been doing some NR hunts for last two years and have gotten quite a few great finds.  

On Friday I scored a black Chloe Medium Marcie Satchel for $600.  I also got a Marc Jacobs Mini Stam in grey for $350.  A few weeks ago I got a Burberry Little Blush bag in black with suede on the front and black leather on the sides for $250, and also an Alexander Wang Rocco in Beet Burgundy for $250.  I hadn't ever noticed any high end designer refurbs at my rack before recently.  (All of these were refurbs, so I don't have SKU's for you all)

Most of my NR finds have been shoes, and the best deal/find I have ever gotten was a pair of Louboutin Daffodil black pumps for $79.97!  That was nearly two years ago though when refurbs were cheaper.  

Love this forum, so interesting to see what other NR's get, I definitely am jealous of so many of the finds I've seen.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Topshop dress for $36.97 from $76. A bit more than I wanted to spend, but it looked great on. 




Felina bra for $7.20 from $36.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

tannedsilk said:


> Thank you all for consistently updating this thread with your finds, without your posts I would never had stopped and checked the sunglasses rack this afternoon looking for curly arms lol.
> 
> Prada Baroque, not sure what color they are, kind of Havana with blue and yellow tones - can anyone assist?  TIA.




I think they called blue tortoise or tortoise blue


----------



## sunnysideup8283

aejones8 said:


> I have been a lurker the last few days reading all the great finds you all have found.  I have been doing some NR hunts for last two years and have gotten quite a few great finds.
> 
> 
> 
> On Friday I scored a black Chloe Medium Marcie Satchel for $600.  I also got a Marc Jacobs Mini Stam in grey for $350.  A few weeks ago I got a Burberry Little Blush bag in black with suede on the front and black leather on the sides for $250, and also an Alexander Wang Rocco in Beet Burgundy for $250.  I hadn't ever noticed any high end designer refurbs at my rack before recently.  (All of these were refurbs, so I don't have SKU's for you all)
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my NR finds have been shoes, and the best deal/find I have ever gotten was a pair of Louboutin Daffodil black pumps for $79.97!  That was nearly two years ago though when refurbs were cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this forum, so interesting to see what other NR's get, I definitely am jealous of so many of the finds I've seen.




Wow! Amazing finds. I'm still hoping to find an Alexander Wang myself but they don't sell Wang at any of Nordstroms in my area so I haven't had any luck yet.


----------



## gail13

louboutal said:


> That's awesome! They're really cute too!
> 
> It happened to me the other week. I was browsing the racks and saw a D&G tag for a $3k dress sewn onto a Nicole Miller dress. I pulled it out and handed it to an SA who took it to the back. It's so sad that people do that. [emoji53]



Nordstrom  now is computer matching pics with returns to help SA's fight that problem-something TJ Maxx needs to take advantage of....


----------



## silk7

gail13 said:


> Nordstrom  now is computer matching pics with returns to help SA's fight that problem-something TJ Maxx needs to take advantage of....




What a relief! I hope all racks start this and crack down on the tag switching!


----------



## devik

louboutal said:


> That's awesome! They're really cute too!
> 
> It happened to me the other week. I was browsing the racks and *saw a D&G tag for a $3k dress sewn onto a Nicole Miller dress*. I pulled it out and handed it to an SA who took it to the back. It's so sad that people do that. [emoji53]



I'm confused by this - the less expensive dress had a _more-expensive _designer's tag on it?


----------



## devik

aejones8 said:


> I have been a lurker the last few days reading all the great finds you all have found.  I have been doing some NR hunts for last two years and have gotten quite a few great finds.
> 
> On Friday I scored a black Chloe Medium Marcie Satchel for $600.  I also got a Marc Jacobs Mini Stam in grey for $350.  A few weeks ago I got a Burberry Little Blush bag in black with suede on the front and black leather on the sides for $250, and also an Alexander Wang Rocco in Beet Burgundy for $250.  I hadn't ever noticed any high end designer refurbs at my rack before recently.  (All of these were refurbs, so I don't have SKU's for you all)
> 
> Most of my NR finds have been shoes, and the best deal/find I have ever gotten was a pair of Louboutin Daffodil black pumps for $79.97!  That was nearly two years ago though when refurbs were cheaper.
> 
> Love this forum, so interesting to see what other NR's get,* I definitely am jealous of so many of the finds I've seen.*



LOL - no need to be jealous - you seem to have the Rack Gods on your side based on the scores you just reported!!!

Welcome to Purse Forum!


----------



## tannedsilk

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I think they called blue tortoise or tortoise blue



Many thanks


----------



## tickedoffchick

devik said:


> I'm confused by this - the less expensive dress had a _more-expensive _designer's tag on it?


Someone bought a D&G dress and a Nicole Miller dress. They then switched not only the price tags but the label, then returned the Miller dress but because it had the D&G label and tag, got a refund for that instead of the cheaper dress.

Sleazy. People like that are why we can't have nice things.


----------



## devik

tickedoffchick said:


> Someone bought a D&G dress and a Nicole Miller dress. They then switched not only the price tags but the label, then returned the Miller dress but because it had the D&G label and tag, got a refund for that instead of the cheaper dress.
> 
> Sleazy. People like that are why we can't have nice things.



Wow! That's a lot of work!! I knew about switching prices but I had no idea people do all this.


----------



## Michelle1x

silk7 said:


> What a relief! I hope all racks start this and crack down on the tag switching!



Nordstom has great automation.  I did a large return at the last clear the rack.  I went to one store and bought a ton of stuff and then to the next store and returned about 1/3 from the first store.

While doing the return I *inavertently* left one of the dresses that I had purchased first, without returning it, at the cashier.  I'm not sure how this happened, I think I was digging in the bag and took the dress out intending to put it back, and never did.  They put that dress back on the floor.

That night when I realized I didn't have the dress (or the return money for it)- I called the store, they went to the floor and found it and scanned it and could see it was paid for and not resale eligible.

I don't think other retailers can do anything like that.


----------



## JNH14

tickedoffchick said:


> Someone bought a D&G dress and a Nicole Miller dress. They then switched not only the price tags but the label, then returned the Miller dress but because it had the D&G label and tag, got a refund for that instead of the cheaper dress.
> 
> Sleazy. People like that are why we can't have nice things.




But Nordstrom could follow up that return in their system and prosecute the guilty party unless it was done in cash...which would be very surprising with that price tag.  If they started having security look at their books-they could catch the culprit.  You can bet they have video of the return as well.  It would put a stop to all of these individuals doing this!


----------



## BlingItOn

Has anyone found spectacular deals at the Livingston, NJ location? I have stopped by a couple of times, but haven't been too impressed so far.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

JNH14 said:


> But Nordstrom could follow up that return in their system and prosecute the guilty party unless it was done in cash...which would be very surprising with that price tag.  If they started having security look at their books-they could catch the culprit.  You can bet they have video of the return as well.  It would put a stop to all of these individuals doing this!




This- and also, I thought the SAs saw a picture of the item when they scanned it, in order to make sure the item is correct...?


----------



## hongc2

I was at a Nordstrom Rack today and was in line to pay for a pair of shoes I found. They scanned it and said the price and shoe does not match and told me to wait there while they checked on it. And literally the entire time the sale associates were whispering and chatting with their backs turned behind me and it just made me feel so uncomfortable. They made it sound like I was the one who switched the tag to the shoes and if I was a thief. This was not the first time either. I don't enjoy shopping in an environment where they just assume I'm the person who messed up or is going to steal. 
And maybe the tag was wrong on the shoe, it could have been an employee mistake or someone else returned the shoe and switched the tag and the employee did not catch it in the first place. Probably will just skip on this NR location and go to the one further away from my house, at least they treat me like a normal customer over there. Thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## NordstromRack

I am shocked that people go through all this work to gain a some extra money!  Switching price tags is one thing, but switching the dress tags is over the top.  I guess they got a huge difference in the returns by returning the cheap dress...sucks for the rest of us though, who can't get as great deals as before.


----------



## TravelBug

Lots of retail places match transactions with video now.  Sad they have to do it but glad they are doing something to deter the criminals.


----------



## TravelBug

I found these earrings yesterday with no brand name or any additional description.  The SAs said it was a Hautelook.com return and there is no way to find out what they really are (they scanned the item and found no additional info in their system).  I don't know if I can just walk into a jewelry store and ask them if these are tiny low-grade diamonds or CZs.  These could have easily been switched if the other buyer wasn't honest.  What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Atahack23

I was at the oakbrook rack this afternoon and saw this Chloe. It was the only one there on the designer rack near the jewelry case.


----------



## hedgwin99

Atahack23 said:


> View attachment 2983272
> View attachment 2983273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the oakbrook rack this afternoon and saw this Chloe. It was the only one there on the designer rack near the jewelry case.




Wow nice! Did u buy it??


----------



## Atahack23

hedgwin99 said:


> Wow nice! Did u buy it??




I didn't. Thought one of you all might interested!


----------



## hedgwin99

Atahack23 said:


> I didn't. Thought one you all might interested!




Thanks! I send the info to my fren. She is looking for one!


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

Found a Rebecca Minkoff Cupid satchel incorrectly tagged. I actually pointed it out to the associate, who told me if I didn't want it, she'd change the tag. So I took it for a really great price! $25.00. She ended up going through the clearance to find switched tags to fix.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

Atahack23 said:


> View attachment 2983272
> View attachment 2983273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the oakbrook rack this afternoon and saw this Chloe. It was the only one there on the designer rack near the jewelry case.



I saw a Chloe Marcie a few weeks back on really great price. Kind of regret not buying it too


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone have this happen? Bought a pair of paige denim on clearance for $30. Get home and notice it's got a McGuire tag with a quote. Figure it's just a collaboration, but later find out McGuire denim is sold at Nordstrom and its high end. 

Was trying to figure out the style so I look at my receipt and notice the pair of jeans listed is a McGuire style. Not even remotely close to what I bought. 

The pair I bought is a legit paige pair because they've got the logo inside on the pocket with the story and on all the buttons. 

I bought this pair:


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

silk7 said:


> What a relief! I hope all racks start this and crack down on the tag switching!



The thing that I noticed is that some items (like the refurbished items) come up blank with no picture!


----------



## silk7

41_ purse_ gal said:


> The thing that I noticed is that some items (like the refurbished items) come up blank with no picture!




I guess the only way to combat being duped as a consumer is to educate yourself on your purchases. Having the ability to look up an item on the spot is a blessing for impulse shoppers like me lol...if something doesn't look right then goggle esp for items with hefty price tags


----------



## devik

TravelBug said:


> I found these earrings yesterday with no brand name or any additional description.  The SAs said it was a Hautelook.com return and there is no way to find out what they really are (they scanned the item and found no additional info in their system).  I don't know if I can just walk into a jewelry store and ask them if these are tiny low-grade diamonds or CZs.  These could have easily been switched if the other buyer wasn't honest.  What do you guys suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983264
> View attachment 2983265



I know very little about jewelry but my guess is, based on the price and that they came from HL, then those are sterling with diamond chips, not CZ. Most of the costume jewelry I've seen on HL is under $20-$30. Maybe you can post to one of the jewelry threads here on TPF and get a better answer? I've seen some quality-looking items on HL before.


----------



## louboutal

devik said:


> I know very little about jewelry but my guess is, based on the price and that they came from HL, then those are sterling with diamond chips, not CZ. Most of the costume jewelry I've seen on HL is under $20-$30. Maybe you can post to one of the jewelry threads here on TPF and get a better answer? I've seen some quality-looking items on HL before.




I think you might be right. HL has some higher quality jewelry. They had a vintage Rolex and Cartier sale event last week and I was admiring some of the pieces on it!


----------



## klynneann

TravelBug said:


> I found these earrings yesterday with no brand name or any additional description.  The SAs said it was a Hautelook.com return and there is no way to find out what they really are (they scanned the item and found no additional info in their system).  I don't know if I can just walk into a jewelry store and ask them if these are tiny low-grade diamonds or CZs.  These could have easily been switched if the other buyer wasn't honest.  What do you guys suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983264
> View attachment 2983265



I've gotten some nice "real" jewelry on HL before.  I don't see why you couldn't walk into a jewelry store and ask them to check it for you.  You might want to wait until after Mother's Day though - wait for a time when they're not busy and I bet they won't mind.


----------



## TravelBug

devik said:


> I know very little about jewelry but my guess is, based on the price and that they came from HL, then those are sterling with diamond chips, not CZ. Most of the costume jewelry I've seen on HL is under $20-$30. Maybe you can post to one of the jewelry threads here on TPF and get a better answer? I've seen some quality-looking items on HL before.







louboutal said:


> I think you might be right. HL has some higher quality jewelry. They had a vintage Rolex and Cartier sale event last week and I was admiring some of the pieces on it!







klynneann said:


> I've gotten some nice "real" jewelry on HL before.  I don't see why you couldn't walk into a jewelry store and ask them to check it for you.  You might want to wait until after Mother's Day though - wait for a time when they're not busy and I bet they won't mind.




Thank you!  I will try my local Nordie first and see if they have more educated info/suggestion, then try a jeweler.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

This beauty is available for $649




PM me for info


----------



## Cthai

gottaluvmybags said:


> This beauty is available for $649
> 
> View attachment 2984321
> 
> 
> PM me for info


She is beautiful


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Cthai said:


> She is beautiful




So tempted but I really have no use for another satchel.  I still have a big Phillip Lim to list because I need totes with my crazy kids.


----------



## hongc2

When is clear the rack again?


----------



## littlecutie

Tried to PM you. But your inbox is full. 

May I have the info? 




gottaluvmybags said:


> This beauty is available for $649
> 
> View attachment 2984321
> 
> 
> PM me for info


----------



## My3boyscde

hongc2 said:


> When is clear the rack again?



Probably Memorial Day weekend


----------



## Michelle1x

I picked up this free people long cardi for .01...


----------



## Michelle1x

hongc2 said:


> When is clear the rack again?



may 22-25
but we still haven't determined if the stores are going to allow price matching 7 days in advance or not...


----------



## gottaluvmybags

gottaluvmybags said:


> This beauty is available for $649
> 
> View attachment 2984321
> 
> 
> PM me for info




She is sold now


----------



## cooliolio

Hey girls! I'm new to the forum but have been a long time lurker. How do you girls score penny buys at the rack? I'm located in Socal and have never encountered such a deal before.


----------



## coded

I would like to know too! A cent is where it's at lol!


----------



## Cthai

gottaluvmybags said:


> So tempted but I really have no use for another satchel.  I still have a big Phillip Lim to list because I need totes with my crazy kids.


I know the feeling ... I see high heels and so tempted but I wear flats most days and all my heels just line up on the wall looking pretty and ready for me lol


----------



## jlwquilter

Here's my new pair of Micael Kors loafers. LOVE the preppy look of these. They'll go great with jeans as well as several of my casual cotton skirts. And they are padded inside and sooooo comfy right out of the box.

Size 11 too! It's so hard for me to find the larger size I need without havng to pay a mint for them.


----------



## buyingpig

Cthai said:


> I know the feeling ... I see high heels and so tempted but I wear flats most days and all my heels just line up on the wall looking pretty and ready for me lol



I have the same problem. I am buying too many heels. When it cimes to going outside, I end up picking flats


----------



## TravelBug

Michelle1x said:


> may 22-25
> 
> but we still haven't determined if the stores are going to allow price matching 7 days in advance or not...




It depends on your store.  Mine does.


----------



## buyingpig

TravelBug said:


> It depends on your store.  Mine does.



You can just give your store a call and ask. Mine store does, but I know stores that won't do it.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

buyingpig said:


> I have the same problem. I am buying too many heels. When it cimes to going outside, I end up picking flats




Me three....  I was getting a pair of really cool Pedro Garcia heels and I had to stop and put them back.  They were comfy and a great price but my daughter said "why are you getting more of those?  You don't even wear them"....


----------



## JNH14

My3boyscde said:


> Probably Memorial Day weekend


 
Clear the Racks starts on May 22nd according to my SA.


----------



## NordstromRack

I went to Nordstrom Rack today and bought 3 tops for 30-something dollars!  They were not high-end designer though, but such a great deal for clothing.


----------



## deathcookie

Last 2 months have been a snorefest at my local NR.  can anyone else relate??


----------



## Michelle1x

cooliolio said:


> Hey girls! I'm new to the forum but have been a long time lurker. How do you girls score penny buys at the rack? I'm located in Socal and have never encountered such a deal before.



Some Racks actually have tags that say .01 on the price, usually on prior season items, in the clearance section.   Other times the label will have some other price, but when you go to the register it rings up .01.

It just takes a lot of looking to find them.  Usually these are highly marked down items anyway so if you go to the Rack looking for super-bargains, you are more likely to find them.

If you follow us here or on some of those penny blogs and somebody posts a penny item, the same item is usually .01 in the other stores.


----------



## NordstromRack

deathcookie said:


> Last 2 months have been a snorefest at my local NR.  can anyone else relate??



I can definitely relate.  I was trying to look for designer things, but they don't happen to have a lot in stock right now.  I was lucky to have purchased a few things today.  Otherwise, there wasn't much in store.  I looked pretty throughly through everything in the store and didn't have any luck.


----------



## LnA

Has anyone seen Rag & Bone Margot booties at the Rack recently or have a UPC?


----------



## Michelle1x

deathcookie said:


> Last 2 months have been a snorefest at my local NR.  can anyone else relate??


I think it depends on your perspective.

Apr-May are typically the best times to buy deeply discounted prior year clothing.  Of course it is *really* picked over so if you are looking for recent designer items, there is probably too much junk for you now.  I have found a few penny items this last month and I *never* find penny items.

They had another markdown recently and we are 2 weeks in front of CTR- one item I was waiting on for CTR was marked down another 32% (YESTERDAY- I think)- so I went ahead and bought it.  The really deal-conscience people love May-June, others not so much.

Yesterday I got some DVF Lena pants for $19.99 and a St John caviar jersey blouse for $30.  These are GREAT prices, even by Rack standards.


----------



## NordstromRack

Michelle1x said:


> I think it depends on your perspective.
> 
> Apr-May are typically the best times to buy deeply discounted prior year clothing.  Of course it is *really* picked over so if you are looking for recent designer items, there is probably too much junk for you now.  I have found a few penny items this last month and I *never* find penny items.
> 
> They had another markdown recently and we are 2 weeks in front of CTR- one item I was waiting on for CTR was marked down another 32% (YESTERDAY- I think)- so I went ahead and bought it.  The really deal-conscience people love May-June, others not so much.
> 
> Yesterday I got some DVF Lena pants for $19.99 and a St John caviar jersey blouse for $30.  These are GREAT prices, even by Rack standards.



You did really well!  I usually cannot wait until CLR because by that time the stuff is really crappy and filled with junk.  The racks are already picked over to the extreme.

It's good that you know the timeline to make good purchases.  

Do you know if NR replenishes the racks with more merchandise just for CTR?  DO they do more markdowns?  I am debating on whether or not to bother with going on the 22nd if it is just the same stuff I just picked over.

I guess my NR isn't that great when it comes to designer items....I wish I had more to choose from.


----------



## Cthai

Michelle1x said:


> I think it depends on your perspective.
> 
> Apr-May are typically the best times to buy deeply discounted prior year clothing.  Of course it is *really* picked over so if you are looking for recent designer items, there is probably too much junk for you now.  I have found a few penny items this last month and I *never* find penny items.
> 
> They had another markdown recently and we are 2 weeks in front of CTR- one item I was waiting on for CTR was marked down another 32% (YESTERDAY- I think)- so I went ahead and bought it.  The really deal-conscience people love May-June, others not so much.
> 
> Yesterday I got some DVF Lena pants for $19.99 and a St John caviar jersey blouse for $30.  These are GREAT prices, even by Rack standards.


I'm with you on this... I have 2 kids so I always buy their clothes off season (stock up for next year or a few years lol) I also like to buy sweater and winter/fall stuff during the summer ... Cardigan Don't really go out of style in my opinion.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Spotted 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Chloe large Dalston


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Kenzo
	

		
			
		

		
	





PM for SA info


----------



## gail13

deathcookie said:


> Last 2 months have been a snorefest at my local NR.  can anyone else relate??



So right.  I usually find some of my best shoe deals here, but lately it's become the Tory Burch and Coach show.  Yuk.  I'm so tired of made for Rack items that pop up at the other discounters as well.


----------



## shester

Is anyone familiar with the Rack in Durham,NC? I will be in the area (but my schedule will be pretty hectic), so I wanted to know if it is worth a trip. Thanks!


----------



## Lushi

gail13 said:


> So right.  I usually find some of my best shoe deals here, but lately it's become the Tory Burch and Coach show.  Yuk.  I'm so tired of made for Rack items that pop up at the other discounters as well.




Recently I buy more thing at off fifth, and last call. I love rack but just not as good as a year ago.


----------



## NordstromRack

gail13 said:


> So right.  I usually find some of my best shoe deals here, but lately it's become the Tory Burch and Coach show.  Yuk.  I'm so tired of made for Rack items that pop up at the other discounters as well.



I am also disappointed in the stock at the Rack.  I guess it depends on your location...my location is a disappointment!


----------



## daisygrl

NordstromRack said:


> I am also disappointed in the stock at the Rack.  I guess it depends on your location...my location is a disappointment!




Detto. I used to find non-refurbished Louboutins in my area and now it is full of Edelman and Calvin Klein. Sad. Dont go as often as I used to. I have bought few designer pieces of clothing but not nearly as much as I used to. I have more luck in NR online - but just for regular clothing not designers.


----------



## deathcookie

NordstromRack said:


> I can definitely relate.  I was trying to look for designer things, but they don't happen to have a lot in stock right now.  I was lucky to have purchased a few things today.  Otherwise, there wasn't much in store.  I looked pretty throughly through everything in the store and didn't have any luck.


At least at my store, clearance racks are crammed to the gills with junk that hasn't moved in a long time.  And then the shoe section has empty shelves. wtf?  
I heard Macy's is now testing an off price store concept in New York to compete with the NRs and TJMs of the world.  More "made for discounter store" merchandise!


----------



## NordstromRack

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Picked up these refurb Loubs on Friday  They're a smidge big but I'm gonna try to make them work



These are beautiful Louboutins!  Glad you can make them work.  Great find!!


----------



## krissa

Has anyone gotten new (non scrunchy back) revas from the rack? If so, how did they run size-wise? I grabbed two pair last week one scrunchy and one not I'm usually an 8-8.5 d heard how uncomfortable these run. The 8s w the non scrunch back fit with room and I'm afraid with time they'll stretch out. The 7.5 fit well and I think once I break them in even better. Trying to rationalize keeping both since I like the gold on the 8s lol.


----------



## mokummeisje

NR is not what it used to be at a all. I would always find great designer gems. Now it is just bad...but look at the regular Nordstrom. Savvy/TBD was way more upscale, now it's just a bunch of garbage from China. And Via C? The mayor brands they sell there are made in China. I saw an Alice & Olivia sweater there, $395, with only 50% wool, the rest synthetic....designers should be ashamed to ask those prices...Helmut Lang, Alexander Wang just not the same quality, with out of control prices. Anyone else out there noticing this as well?


----------



## NordstromRack

krissa said:


> Has anyone gotten new (non scrunchy back) revas from the rack? If so, how did they run size-wise? I grabbed two pair last week one scrunchy and one not I'm usually an 8-8.5 d heard how uncomfortable these run. The 8s w the non scrunch back fit with room and I'm afraid with time they'll stretch out. The 7.5 fit well and I think once I break them in even better. Trying to rationalize keeping both since I like the gold on the 8s lol.



I don't know if this is true nor not, but I tried on a size 9 pair of revas today.  They were a little loose.  I'm usually an 8.5/9.


----------



## NordstromRack

mokummeisje said:


> NR is not what it used to be at a all. I would always find great designer gems. Now it is just bad...but look at the regular Nordstrom. Savvy/TBD was way more upscale, now it's just a bunch of garbage from China. And Via C? The mayor brands they sell there are made in China. I saw an Alice & Olivia sweater there, $395, with only 50% wool, the rest synthetic....designers should be ashamed to ask those prices...Helmut Lang, Alexander Wang just not the same quality, with out of control prices. Anyone else out there noticing this as well?



What are some of the designer items you found?  Everything is not as good quality anymore and they do charge too much for items.

Would you recommend going to CTR on May 22nd?

I picked through everything at my local NR, so I don't know if I should go.  I probably will go anyway, but I guarantee there won't be anything good.  

I plan on going to another location tomorrow.  Hopefully, there will be some good deals there!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

krissa said:


> Has anyone gotten new (non scrunchy back) revas from the rack? If so, how did they run size-wise? I grabbed two pair last week one scrunchy and one not I'm usually an 8-8.5 d heard how uncomfortable these run. The 8s w the non scrunch back fit with room and I'm afraid with time they'll stretch out. The 7.5 fit well and I think once I break them in even better. Trying to rationalize keeping both since I like the gold on the 8s lol.




I have both styles in the scrunch back I went up .5 to a 9 size in the new back I bought my usual size 8.5. The new back required some breaking in but now they're comfortable.


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> What are some of the designer items you found?  Everything is not as good quality anymore and they do charge too much for items.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you recommend going to CTR on May 22nd?
> 
> 
> 
> I picked through everything at my local NR, so I don't know if I should go.  I probably will go anyway, but I guarantee there won't be anything good.
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on going to another location tomorrow.  Hopefully, there will be some good deals there!




Which location are you going to? Post if it's any good. 

Kinda wanna check out the new university station NR.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

mokummeisje said:


> NR is not what it used to be at a all. I would always find great designer gems. Now it is just bad...but look at the regular Nordstrom. Savvy/TBD was way more upscale, now it's just a bunch of garbage from China. And Via C? The mayor brands they sell there are made in China. I saw an Alice & Olivia sweater there, $395, with only 50% wool, the rest synthetic....designers should be ashamed to ask those prices...Helmut Lang, Alexander Wang just not the same quality, with out of control prices. Anyone else out there noticing this as well?



I agree. A modal Tshirt should not be over $100. Designer should mean silk, cotton, linen and wool. And cheap buttons too.


----------



## IStuckACello

mokummeisje said:


> NR is not what it used to be at a all. I would always find great designer gems. Now it is just bad...but look at the regular Nordstrom. Savvy/TBD was way more upscale, now it's just a bunch of garbage from China. And Via C? The mayor brands they sell there are made in China. I saw an Alice & Olivia sweater there, $395, with only 50% wool, the rest synthetic....designers should be ashamed to ask those prices...Helmut Lang, Alexander Wang just not the same quality, with out of control prices. Anyone else out there noticing this as well?




Totally agree. There's only a few stores I feel like have the reputation of stellar finds, but even then Nordstrom Rack has raised all their prices. The only store in the Bay Area with its own designer pad is SF 9th street, otherwise it's very scattered where you'll find deals. They keep opening more and more racks too which just thins out the selection. I go to a rack or two every week and it's been very poor selection overall here in the past year. Makes me sad. I don't know where all those instagram people find their deals, probably Southern California then they sell it on Instagram even though the original prices aren't cheap *rolls eyes*


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> Which location are you going to? Post if it's any good.
> 
> Kinda wanna check out the new university station NR.



I'm going to University Station, Westwood, MA tomorrow!  Also, I'm heading to Neiman Marcus Last Call in Dedham, MA.

I will see if there is anything good and give a report back.


----------



## candy2100

mokummeisje said:


> NR is not what it used to be at a all. I would always find great designer gems. Now it is just bad...but look at the regular Nordstrom. Savvy/TBD was way more upscale, now it's just a bunch of garbage from China. And Via C? The mayor brands they sell there are made in China. I saw an Alice & Olivia sweater there, $395, with only 50% wool, the rest synthetic....designers should be ashamed to ask those prices...Helmut Lang, Alexander Wang just not the same quality, with out of control prices. Anyone else out there noticing this as well?




Yes!  I miss the old days of the rack.  Fewer stores but better stuff.


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> I'm going to University Station, Westwood, MA tomorrow!  Also, I'm heading to Neiman Marcus Last Call in Dedham, MA.
> 
> 
> 
> I will see if there is anything good and give a report back.




Thanks! 

Been meaning to check last call at assembly square. Frugal Fannies in Westwood is pretty good too if you have time to kill.


----------



## Jen123

candy2100 said:


> Yes!  I miss the old days of the rack.  Fewer stores but better stuff.




Agree times 1000!!! It almost cheapens the whole Nordstrom company when you have more outlets than actual stores. Of course at that point they are making a ton of stuff for the outlet and it isn't even coming from the full priced store. Makes me so sad


----------



## deltalady

Saks also has more outlets than actual stores and it doesn't seem to cheapen it. I think people seem to focus more on NR because they used to have the best priced designer finds. Now they are just more in line with the Off 5th's and Last Calls of the world.


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> Which location are you going to? Post if it's any good.
> 
> Kinda wanna check out the new university station NR.



sparksfly, I just got back from my trip to NR University Station, Target, Marshalls, Homegoods, Frugal Fannies and Last Call trip!  Traffic was horrible!  I got a lot done though.

NR University Station is worth going to.  It's really new and much cleaner than NR Liberty Tree Mall.  There weren't as many high-end items.  The nicest things in store were probably the Ferragamo shoes, Burberry shoes and Burberry blazers.  Nothing really high-end designer there otherwise.  The store mostly had the regular Nordstrom and NR brands for clothing.  Lots of middle tier brand shoes like Tory Burch, Sam Edelman, Coach, etc.  Not outstanding, but mediocre.  I considered the prices to still be a little steep for NR, which didn't have many markdowns.  The things seemed "newer" compared to Liberty Tree Mall.  Liberty Tree Mall seems to have more variety of things, but is messier and more markdowns - like that St. Johns beaded cardigan, Alexander McQueen top, etc.  Are you looking for anything in particular?  The University Station mall is really nice.  I recommend going to that Target because it is the most organized one I have seen.  

Frugal Fannies was quite the experience.  I didn't imagine seeing so many ladies there in the warehouse!  Lots of buy-outs including Ann Taylor and Gap - also some Anthropologie.  I was surprised.  I would've liked to spend more time there and really dig.  There seemed to be some good deals there.  It reminded me of a disorganized TJMaxx.  Not as organized as the Andover St 114 TJMaxx in Danvers though.

Last Call was my last stop.  I didn't really see anything outstanding.  The store is really small and it seemed like prices were marked up.  I didn't see anything high-end there.  I don't recommend going to Last Call because it was just a waste of time.  I would've rather spent it at Frugal Fannies.

I've been to Saks Off 5th at Assembly before.  It's not bad in terms of variety, but is pricier than Nordstrom Rack.  You should go sometime and report back if you find anything.

Hopefully, my review helps you in some way.  We should be fashion friends!!


----------



## lovemydeals

NordstromRack said:


> sparksfly, I just got back from my trip to NR University Station, Target, Marshalls, Homegoods, Frugal Fannies and Last Call trip!  Traffic was horrible!  I got a lot done though.
> 
> NR University Station is worth going to.  It's really new and much cleaner than NR Liberty Tree Mall.  There weren't as many high-end items.  The nicest things in store were probably the Ferragamo shoes, Burberry shoes and Burberry blazers.  Nothing really high-end designer there otherwise.  The store mostly had the regular Nordstrom and NR brands for clothing.  Lots of middle tier brand shoes like Tory Burch, Sam Edelman, Coach, etc.  Not outstanding, but mediocre.  I considered the prices to still be a little steep for NR, which didn't have many markdowns.  The things seemed "newer" compared to Liberty Tree Mall.  Liberty Tree Mall seems to have more variety of things, but is messier and more markdowns - like that St. Johns beaded cardigan, Alexander McQueen top, etc.  Are you looking for anything in particular?  The University Station mall is really nice.  I recommend going to that Target because it is the most organized one I have seen.
> 
> Frugal Fannies was quite the experience.  I didn't imagine seeing so many ladies there in the warehouse!  Lots of buy-outs including Ann Taylor and Gap - also some Anthropologie.  I was surprised.  I would've liked to spend more time there and really dig.  There seemed to be some good deals there.  It reminded me of a disorganized TJMaxx.  Not as organized as the Andover St 114 TJMaxx in Danvers though.
> 
> Last Call was my last stop.  I didn't really see anything outstanding.  The store is really small and it seemed like prices were marked up.  I didn't see anything high-end there.  I don't recommend going to Last Call because it was just a waste of time.  I would've rather spent it at Frugal Fannies.
> 
> I've been to Saks Off 5th at Assembly before.  It's not bad in terms of variety, but is pricier than Nordstrom Rack.  You should go sometime and report back if you find anything.
> 
> Hopefully, my review helps you in some way.  We should be fashion friends!!



They still have Frugal Fannies?  I haven't been to one almost 20 years, i didn't they still existed.


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> sparksfly, I just got back from my trip to NR University Station, Target, Marshalls, Homegoods, Frugal Fannies and Last Call trip!  Traffic was horrible!  I got a lot done though.
> 
> 
> 
> NR University Station is worth going to.  It's really new and much cleaner than NR Liberty Tree Mall.  There weren't as many high-end items.  The nicest things in store were probably the Ferragamo shoes, Burberry shoes and Burberry blazers.  Nothing really high-end designer there otherwise.  The store mostly had the regular Nordstrom and NR brands for clothing.  Lots of middle tier brand shoes like Tory Burch, Sam Edelman, Coach, etc.  Not outstanding, but mediocre.  I considered the prices to still be a little steep for NR, which didn't have many markdowns.  The things seemed "newer" compared to Liberty Tree Mall.  Liberty Tree Mall seems to have more variety of things, but is messier and more markdowns - like that St. Johns beaded cardigan, Alexander McQueen top, etc.  Are you looking for anything in particular?  The University Station mall is really nice.  I recommend going to that Target because it is the most organized one I have seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Frugal Fannies was quite the experience.  I didn't imagine seeing so many ladies there in the warehouse!  Lots of buy-outs including Ann Taylor and Gap - also some Anthropologie.  I was surprised.  I would've liked to spend more time there and really dig.  There seemed to be some good deals there.  It reminded me of a disorganized TJMaxx.  Not as organized as the Andover St 114 TJMaxx in Danvers though.
> 
> 
> 
> Last Call was my last stop.  I didn't really see anything outstanding.  The store is really small and it seemed like prices were marked up.  I didn't see anything high-end there.  I don't recommend going to Last Call because it was just a waste of time.  I would've rather spent it at Frugal Fannies.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Saks Off 5th at Assembly before.  It's not bad in terms of variety, but is pricier than Nordstrom Rack.  You should go sometime and report back if you find anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, my review helps you in some way.  We should be fashion friends!!




Thanks! Not really in search of anything. My mom wanted a pair of Burberry sunglasses for her birthday so I'll probably check out last call and off 5th. 

I really like Frugal Fannies although don't go often. Got an Andrew Marc leather jacket there for $29 last year. If you sign up for the mail list they send you post cards with a coupon and the brands they have in stock. 

The best TJX is Woburn. They get good higher end items.


----------



## NordstromRack

lovemydeals said:


> They still have Frugal Fannies?  I haven't been to one almost 20 years, i didn't they still existed.


Yes!  There is one in Westwood, MA.


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> Thanks! Not really in search of anything. My mom wanted a pair of Burberry sunglasses for her birthday so I'll probably check out last call and off 5th.
> 
> I really like Frugal Fannies although don't go often. Got an Andrew Marc leather jacket there for $29 last year. If you sign up for the mail list they send you post cards with a coupon and the brands they have in stock.
> 
> The best TJX is Woburn. They get good higher end items.



I go to the Woburn TJMaxx often....as well as all the other TJMaxx's in the Greater Boston area.  LOL.

You seem to get to these places before I do and grab everything good!


----------



## tickedoffchick

Loving this thread -- seems like the Mass Ladies are representing today! I haunt the LTM Rack too (I work just off 128 about four exits north of there). I found it actually a little neater than the Burlington one, but I may have hit Burlington on a bad day. Coincidentally, that part of the LTM used to have a Saks Off 5th about 15 years ago, but it didn't last long. Frugal Fannies used to have three stores, including one in Reading, but she went bankrupt and shut down all the stores, then reopened the one in Westwood.


----------



## NordstromRack

tickedoffchick said:


> Loving this thread -- seems like the Mass Ladies are representing today! I haunt the LTM Rack too (I work just off 128 about four exits north of there). I found it actually a little neater than the Burlington one, but I may have hit Burlington on a bad day. Coincidentally, that part of the LTM used to have a Saks Off 5th about 15 years ago, but it didn't last long. Frugal Fannies used to have three stores, including one in Reading, but she went bankrupt and shut down all the stores, then reopened the one in Westwood.



Glad to see another Mass person on this board!  I remember the Saks Off 5th and the Frugal Fannies in Reading.  I miss those stores...now you have to trek really far!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I agree  - Racks have been pretty dead for me (other than my recent Loubs). Right now they have triple points and there was nothing to buy today! Luckily it's sample sale season here in NYC so I've been keeping busy - cleaned up at Jimmy Choo yesterday


----------



## NordstromRack

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I agree  - Racks have been pretty dead for me (other than my recent Loubs). Right now they have triple points and there was nothing to buy today! Luckily it's sample sale season here in NYC so I've been keeping busy - cleaned up at Jimmy Choo yesterday



I had the same dilemma.  I think they purposely have triple points days when they don't have a lot of stock.  NR usually teases people this way.

Do you think there will be new markdowns for CTR on the 22nd?


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Went to the Rack today and scored some pretty good deals! 
The Major Deals were:
Valentino Rockstud French Wallet - $216 (original $695) [altered or refinished]
Prada d'Orsay Pumps - $189 (original $650) [worn & referb]
Stuart Weitzman espadrilles $55 (original $280) [assorted upc]

The pictures don't do the pearlized color of the d'Orsay's justice!


----------



## letteshop

NicoleAngelina said:


> Went to the Rack today and scored some pretty good deals!
> The Major Deals were:
> Valentino Rockstud French Wallet - $216 (original $695) [altered or refinished]
> Prada d'Orsay Pumps - $189 (original $650) [worn & referb]
> Stuart Weitzman espadrilles $55 (original $280) [assorted upc]
> 
> The pictures don't do the pearlized color of the d'Orsay's justice!




Great finds!!  Was the Valentino wallet a refurb?  Mind sharing the SKU please?


----------



## Chrissy131

NordstromRack said:


> I go to the Woburn TJMaxx often....as well as all the other TJMaxx's in the Greater Boston area.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to get to these places before I do and grab everything good!




I usually go Framingham/Burlington one...I feels TJMaxx discount is not that attractive compare to NR...saks off 5th at assembly row have better designer shoes option...I found Manolo, jimmy choo and Dior but mostly size 8,9 selections


----------



## NicoleAngelina

letteshop said:


> Great finds!!  Was the Valentino wallet a refurb?  Mind sharing the SKU please?


The tag is altered & refinished, but it has an assorted UPC & says refurbished when i scanned it on the app. I'm still not entirely sure what an assorted UPC means, so is the UPC still useful if its assorted?


----------



## NordstromRack

Chrissy131 said:


> I usually go Framingham/Burlington one...I feels TJMaxx discount is not that attractive compare to NR...saks off 5th at assembly row have better designer shoes option...I found Manolo, jimmy choo and Dior but mostly size 8,9 selections



TJMaxx has gotten worse in the past year and you're right, the discounts aren't as great as NR.  I have yet to go to the Framingham NR.  Is it worth it?  It's too far for me to go regularly.  

I haven't been to saks off 5th at Assembly in a while.  Thanks for the tips regarding the shoes because I am a size 8/9. 

Great to have another Massachusetts person on this board!


----------



## sparksfly

Chrissy131 said:


> I usually go Framingham/Burlington one...I feels TJMaxx discount is not that attractive compare to NR...saks off 5th at assembly row have better designer shoes option...I found Manolo, jimmy choo and Dior but mostly size 8,9 selections




I always find great stuff on sale at TJX. Last two trips I ended up with $25 True Religion jeans and a $40 DVF dress(sadly too big for me so I returned)

I'm gonna have to make a trip to assembly row soon.


----------



## teenyfish

Another Massachusetts girl here! I frequent the Saks off 5th at assembly, it's not too bad. They have good bag/shoe deals if you catch it at a good time!


----------



## Chrissy131

NordstromRack said:


> TJMaxx has gotten worse in the past year and you're right, the discounts aren't as great as NR.  I have yet to go to the Framingham NR.  Is it worth it?  It's too far for me to go regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been to saks off 5th at Assembly in a while.  Thanks for the tips regarding the shoes because I am a size 8/9.
> 
> 
> 
> Great to have another Massachusetts person on this board!




Framingham rack it depend I have saw Lanvin Prada shoe they also have Marshall and Tj next door...I almost got a Dior pump last weekend but the sensor they put on the shoe it was bad...after they took out sensor there was a small hole at the back...i end up put it down but the price point was good 265$...I wish they have better way to put the sensor on


----------



## cmm62

mokummeisje said:


> NR is not what it used to be at a all. I would always find great designer gems. Now it is just bad...but look at the regular Nordstrom. Savvy/TBD was way more upscale, now it's just a bunch of garbage from China. And Via C? The mayor brands they sell there are made in China. I saw an Alice & Olivia sweater there, $395, with only 50% wool, the rest synthetic....designers should be ashamed to ask those prices...Helmut Lang, Alexander Wang just not the same quality, with out of control prices. Anyone else out there noticing this as well?




I totally agree. The prices of pieces that are mostly synthetic material is ridiculous. I've started to pay more attention to that vs. where it's made to help make decisions. Some designers are worse than others - the ones you listed are prime examples that i agree with.


----------



## bakeacookie

NicoleAngelina said:


> Went to the Rack today and scored some pretty good deals!
> The Major Deals were:
> Valentino Rockstud French Wallet - $216 (original $695) [altered or refinished]
> Prada d'Orsay Pumps - $189 (original $650) [worn & referb]
> Stuart Weitzman espadrilles $55 (original $280) [assorted upc]
> 
> The pictures don't do the pearlized color of the d'Orsay's justice!



Great finds!

Maybe some NRs haven't gotten much stock, so that's why not many of us are finding things. Hopefully they get more shipments (of not outlet things) soon!

There aren't that many finds on instagram either, unless there's a new hashtag I'm missing.Lol.


----------



## pecknnibble

NicoleAngelina said:


> Went to the Rack today and scored some pretty good deals!
> The Major Deals were:
> Valentino Rockstud French Wallet - $216 (original $695) [altered or refinished]
> Prada d'Orsay Pumps - $189 (original $650) [worn & referb]
> Stuart Weitzman espadrilles $55 (original $280) [assorted upc]
> 
> The pictures don't do the pearlized color of the d'Orsay's justice!




Nice finds!!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

pecknnibble said:


> Nice finds!!





bakeacookie said:


> Great finds!
> 
> Maybe some NRs haven't gotten much stock, so that's why not many of us are finding things. Hopefully they get more shipments (of not outlet things) soon!
> 
> There aren't that many finds on instagram either, unless there's a new hashtag I'm missing.Lol.



Thanks guys! I've left the rack the past few weeks before empty handed, but i guess they always say good things come to those who wait! Hopefully this will be everyone elses case too!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

They actually had a bunch of markdowns this week - still nothing to buy...



NordstromRack said:


> I had the same dilemma.  I think they purposely have triple points days when they don't have a lot of stock.  NR usually teases people this way.
> 
> Do you think there will be new markdowns for CTR on the 22nd?


----------



## NordstromRack

teenyfish said:


> Another Massachusetts girl here! I frequent the Saks off 5th at assembly, it's not too bad. They have good bag/shoe deals if you catch it at a good time!



Do you think the prices at Off 5th at Assembly are more expensive than NR?


----------



## NordstromRack

NicoleAngelina said:


> Thanks guys! I've left the rack the past few weeks before empty handed, but i guess they always say good things come to those who wait! Hopefully this will be everyone elses case too!



Nice finds!  Hopefully, I'll get something good during CTR!


----------



## NordstromRack

Chrissy131 said:


> Framingham rack it depend I have saw Lanvin Prada shoe they also have Marshall and Tj next door...I almost got a Dior pump last weekend but the sensor they put on the shoe it was bad...after they took out sensor there was a small hole at the back...i end up put it down but the price point was good 265$...I wish they have better way to put the sensor on



I need to go to Framingham because the stores are close together.  That is unfortunate how they put the sensor on the shoe.  You will find a better pair next time!


----------



## NordstromRack

shoppinggalnyc said:


> They actually had a bunch of markdowns this week - still nothing to buy...



It's great you have sample sales to go to.  Jimmy Choo is fabulous.  I'm sure you picked up some really nice things!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks - it was a fabulous sale. I scored a $3050 Blare bag for $250 - even at the Rack as a refurb it would have been $1000. I don't know what I would do without my samples sales, Racks or thrift stores 



NordstromRack said:


> It's great you have sample sales to go to.  Jimmy Choo is fabulous.  I'm sure you picked up some really nice things!


----------



## NordstromRack

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Thanks - it was a fabulous sale. I scored a $3050 Blare bag for $250 - even at the Rack as a refurb it would have been $1000. I don't know what I would do without my samples sales, Racks or thrift stores



Nice!  $250 is quite the steal for that kind of bag.  You probably wouldn't find it at the Rack.

What's your luck with thrift stores - I imagine Salvation Army and Goodwill?

Are you also into consignment like Second Time Around, Michaels, etc?  How do you feel about buying used goods?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Saw this Alexander Wang Emile at Potomac Mills. I didn't buy it but it gives me hope that I may see more Wang at this location.


----------



## lvlouis

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Saw this Alexander Wang Emile at Potomac Mills. I didn't buy it but it gives me hope that I may see more Wang at this location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989680
> View attachment 2989685




Wow


----------



## silk7

Anyone else not receive an email confirmation after doing a charge send over the phone with a store? I ordered a purse that the SA said was in stock and she took my info but I haven't received anything yet   I'm afraid she might not have found the item.


----------



## strawberry_pai

kchimp11 said:


> I got the avatars from my cousin. He has tons of them.  I f you want one send me a private message. You all I really dont know which ome to put. Please give me your opinions.




Is the bag still available?!  :O


----------



## louboutal

Size 40 jimmy choos in snakeskin! At nordstrom rack 9th st SF they're in the size 9 designer section [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## intrigue

Prada Boots at Orlando Milennia Rack size 40. They are refurbished and $250


----------



## Michelle1x

louboutal said:


> Size 40 jimmy choos in snakeskin! At nordstrom rack 9th st SF they're in the size 9 designer section [emoji5]&#65039;



Thats interesting I didn't think they could sell those in CA.  Beautiful shoes.

Plus it is triple points so for those with the Nordstrom card, almost like 10% off.


----------



## louboutal

Michelle1x said:


> Thats interesting I didn't think they could sell those in CA.  Beautiful shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus it is triple points so for those with the Nordstrom card, almost like 10% off.




I believe Watersnake is okay but Python is banned. Not sure why though lol


----------



## daisygrl

intrigue said:


> Prada Boots at Orlando Milennia Rack size 40. They are refurbished and $250
> View attachment 2990340




Beautiful! Too bad they're not 37. Great price too!


----------



## devik

Saw quite a few of both of these different Burberry pairs in multiple sizes today.













My pic sucks so here's a stock photo - shoes are white and the wide t-strap is made of some type of plastic or rubber material.


----------



## BlackApple

Yep still around. I am from Boston as well and this still is a great spot for deals. I venture back each time I am in the area.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks - I've seen Jimmy Choo moto bags at the rack in basic leather for $600+ but never this style. I do ok at thrift stores - but not so much at consignment. I find that consignment (unless it's an end of season sale) tends to price used goods higher than I could get for new at the Rack. I have no problem buying used things - I wash them/dry clean them and I'm good to go. I also grew up in a large family and had a lot of hand me downs so this really isn't much different for me LOL.  



NordstromRack said:


> Nice!  $250 is quite the steal for that kind of bag.  You probably wouldn't find it at the Rack.
> 
> What's your luck with thrift stores - I imagine Salvation Army and Goodwill?
> 
> Are you also into consignment like Second Time Around, Michaels, etc?  How do you feel about buying used goods?


----------



## NordstromRack

devik said:


> Saw quite a few of both of these different Burberry pairs in multiple sizes today.
> 
> View attachment 2990680
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990681
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990682
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990684
> 
> 
> My pic sucks so here's a stock photo - shoes are white and the wide t-strap is made of some type of plastic or rubber material.
> 
> View attachment 2990683



I saw those same shoes at my local Nordstrom Rack.  Which Nordstrom Rack was this?


----------



## NordstromRack

BlackApple said:


> Yep still around. I am from Boston as well and this still is a great spot for deals. I venture back each time I am in the area.



That's great - another Boston person on this board!  Where do you like to shop?  Seems like I've almost been every place in the region.


----------



## pepperdiva

Michelle1x said:


> Thats interesting I didn't think they could sell those in CA.  Beautiful shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus it is triple points so for those with the Nordstrom card, almost like 10% off.




What you save by earning Nordstrom points 
(Given as notes for future purchases though)
Triple points = 6% 
Double points = 4% 
Regular points = 2% 
Holiday shopping event/personal 10 points day = 10%


----------



## Pinkpeony23

devik said:


> Saw quite a few of both of these different Burberry pairs in multiple sizes today.
> 
> View attachment 2990680
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990681
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990682
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990684
> 
> 
> My pic sucks so here's a stock photo - shoes are white and the wide t-strap is made of some type of plastic or rubber material.
> 
> View attachment 2990683




Gorgeous shoes!!!


----------



## shester

Does anyone know what it means when you scan an item using the app and it says "error UPC not found"? Thanks


----------



## Michelle1x

For anyone familar... Clear the Rack is 22-25, so when would be the approx post-CTR markdowns?

I have my eye on a few items that are still expensive- I'd like to check in again after the next big markdown.


----------



## RackFanatic

shester said:


> Does anyone know what it means when you scan an item using the app and it says "error UPC not found"? Thanks




This normally means there is some sort of error either with the app, or with the UPC of the item. You'll have to take it to a register and ask an associate to scan it for you to reveal the price.  It won't scan on the associates' mobile apps, either.


----------



## cooliolio

Sorry if this is common knowledge but what exactly is Nordstrom Rack's Hautelook? Are these items that have been refurbished and returned from the actual Nordstrom stores? Or items returned that were bought on Nordstrom Rack online/ Hautelook? I'm a bit confused because I recently purchased a Marc by Marc Jacobs bag that had a nordstrom sticker on it, but when I checked Hautelook's website, they had the same model bag (albeit in different colors) on their website. Thanks in advance for the clarification!


----------



## jorton

cooliolio said:


> Sorry if this is common knowledge but what exactly is Nordstrom Rack's Hautelook? Are these items that have been refurbished and returned from the actual Nordstrom stores? Or items returned that were bought on Nordstrom Rack online/ Hautelook? I'm a bit confused because I recently purchased a Marc by Marc Jacobs bag that had a nordstrom sticker on it, but when I checked Hautelook's website, they had the same model bag (albeit in different colors) on their website. Thanks in advance for the clarification!



Hautelook is basically "flash sales" different sale everyday. It's basically an online Marshalls or Tjmaxx. The stuff they sell is either samples, outlet items, or overstock. To be honest a lot of the stuff on there is "made for outlet". A lot of it is made just to be sold at a lower price but to act like it was sold at a higher price. Many things on there were never sold in a department store. Though don't worry too much because they do have items on there that were sold in department stores, just a few seasons old.


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anyone know if the "altered and refurbished" tag items are included in Clear the Rack?  They are usually located in the clearance section, so you'd think so- but sometimes I am surprised about what is included.


----------



## deltalady

Michelle1x said:


> Does anyone know if the "altered and refurbished" tag items are included in Clear the Rack?  They are usually located in the clearance section, so you'd think so- but sometimes I am surprised about what is included.



Only if it has a red sticker/tag. Blue tagged "altered and refurbished" are not included in CTR.


----------



## deathcookie

I wasn't sure about the policy, but I was able to get a PA on some shoes - it was cheaper on NR online than at the store so I had them match the price.  HTH!


----------



## sparksfly

Went to a different rack than usual and saw this Marc Jacobs bag for $113. 

Thoughts? I'm not sure how wearable this color is. Was thinking of waiting until clear the racks to get an extra 25% off. Makes it $80. Hautelook has it for $180 right now.


----------



## teenyfish

NordstromRack said:


> Do you think the prices at Off 5th at Assembly are more expensive than NR?


Sorry for the late reply. I would say on a regular day, yes they are more expensive at Saks off 5th, but they frequently do 40% off bags and even better shoe and clothing deals, and during that time you can really scoop some things up for cheap!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 2992516
> 
> View attachment 2992517
> 
> View attachment 2992518
> 
> 
> Went to a different rack than usual and saw this Marc Jacobs bag for $113.
> 
> Thoughts? I'm not sure how wearable this color is. Was thinking of waiting until clear the racks to get an extra 25% off. Makes it $80. Hautelook has it for $180 right now.




I would say CTR has awesome deals for Marc bags. I often find Marc bags for less than $100 during that time.


----------



## louboutal

cooliolio said:


> Sorry if this is common knowledge but what exactly is Nordstrom Rack's Hautelook? Are these items that have been refurbished and returned from the actual Nordstrom stores? Or items returned that were bought on Nordstrom Rack online/ Hautelook? I'm a bit confused because I recently purchased a Marc by Marc Jacobs bag that had a nordstrom sticker on it, but when I checked Hautelook's website, they had the same model bag (albeit in different colors) on their website. Thanks in advance for the clarification!




HauteLook is a flash sales site owned by Nordstom similar to gilt or rue la la if you've heard of those. They sell a wide range of products from brands like Kate Spade to North Face to home decor. I've occasionally seen designer stuff that's a couple seasons old as well. They happened to have a Mark by MJ event today so it was a coincidence that you saw it online but they get their stock from brands themselves (not Nordstrom). On the other hand NordstromRack.com gets items from Nordstom.com.  If you bag has a Nordstrom tag then it was a Nordstom return! Which bag did you get?  [emoji4]


----------



## devik

cooliolio said:


> Sorry if this is common knowledge but what exactly is Nordstrom Rack's Hautelook? Are these items that have been refurbished and returned from the actual Nordstrom stores? Or items returned that were bought on Nordstrom Rack online/ Hautelook? I'm a bit confused because I recently purchased a Marc by Marc Jacobs bag that had a nordstrom sticker on it, but when I checked Hautelook's website, they had the same model bag (albeit in different colors) on their website. Thanks in advance for the clarification!



I shop HL for beauty. Great deals there. All the beauty products I've gotten have been brand new and unexpired. HL beauty is a very dangerous place for me!


----------



## v24

Prada Baroque sunglasses at the Columbus Rack.


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 2992516
> 
> View attachment 2992517
> 
> View attachment 2992518
> 
> 
> Went to a different rack than usual and saw this Marc Jacobs bag for $113.
> 
> Thoughts? I'm not sure how wearable this color is. Was thinking of waiting until clear the racks to get an extra 25% off. Makes it $80. Hautelook has it for $180 right now.



Super cute. I'm a pink girl and mj lover so I'd def grab it for ctr.


----------



## Cthai

v24 said:


> Prada Baroque sunglasses at the Columbus Rack.



Wish I saw the earlier  would had called


----------



## Michelle1x

I'm looking for a $100 satchel by MbMJ or See by Chloe if anybody sees anything in CTR.

There is a Diane Von Furstenberg bag at one rack near me, I'm sort of meh on it, but I need a cheap bag for work.  I'm sitting in a bullpen and nowhere to put one of my nice bags.


----------



## louboutal

devik said:


> I shop HL for beauty. Great deals there. All the beauty products I've gotten have been brand new and unexpired. HL beauty is a very dangerous place for me!




That's interesting. I've never looked at beauty because I'm not familiar with the brands they have. Any recommendations?


----------



## devik

louboutal said:


> That's interesting. I've never looked at beauty because I'm not familiar with the brands they have. Any recommendations?



That's actually common - it's frequently obscure brands and not mainstream stuff.  And, the brands change every few days. You'll need to research carefully.  They tend to have "mani Mondays" with some interesting nail polishes every week, that's an event I look out for. And I think they had Lorac last week IIRC, plus they often have different mineral cosmetics brands.  The Jouer that's up there now is pretty good.  The prices are always amazing IMO.


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 2992516
> 
> View attachment 2992517
> 
> View attachment 2992518
> 
> 
> Went to a different rack than usual and saw this Marc Jacobs bag for $113.
> 
> Thoughts? I'm not sure how wearable this color is. Was thinking of waiting until clear the racks to get an extra 25% off. Makes it $80. Hautelook has it for $180 right now.



If you can, I'd wait for CTR.  I saw a beautiful Rebecca Minkoff MAB tote today for under $80.  It was gone right away...so be careful if you wait.

That color pink is really hard to match.  If it is gone by CTR, I would just move on.


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> If you can, I'd wait for CTR.  I saw a beautiful Rebecca Minkoff MAB tote today for under $80.  It was gone right away...so be careful if you wait.
> 
> 
> 
> That color pink is really hard to match.  If it is gone by CTR, I would just move on.




Which store had the MAB?


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> Which store had the MAB?


Liberty Tree Mall...surprising, right?  TJMaxx Danvers had a white MAB...but it was for $130


----------



## Lzamare

MJ Stam


----------



## rosewang924

Wow, this is a great bag.



Lzamare said:


> View attachment 2996055
> View attachment 2996056
> 
> 
> MJ Stam


----------



## Michelle1x

I picked up a Rebecca Minkoff Amorous Satchel today for $85.97 (tagged as refurbished)- retail is $325... trying to decide whether to keep it.


----------



## buyingpig

Michelle1x said:


> I picked up a Rebecca Minkoff Amorous Satchel today for $85.97 (tagged as refurbished)- retail is $325... trying to decide whether to keep it.



If it's red tagged, you can get PA in a week


----------



## Michelle1x

buyingpig said:


> If it's red tagged, you can get PA in a week


no it wasn't red tagged.  If it was, I would PA and *definitely* keep it.  It had one of those blue refurbished tags, and didn't say "clearance" on the side (there are a few blue tags that say clearance).
$85.97 is a great price for that bag, its just not one of my favorite bags.  IF it was a MAB I would definitely keep it.

Looking around today there was almost nothing I wanted to buy in CTR.  There was some nice Nordstrom collection cashmere which I would like for next year but it was still expensive.  Hopefully they add a little stock for CTR.


----------



## buyingpig

Michelle1x said:


> no it wasn't red tagged.  If it was, I would PA and *definitely* keep it.  It had one of those blue refurbished tags, and didn't say "clearance" on the side (there are a few blue tags that say clearance).
> $85.97 is a great price for that bag, its just not one of my favorite bags.  IF it was a MAB I would definitely keep it.
> 
> Looking around today there was almost nothing I wanted to buy in CTR.  There was some nice Nordstrom collection cashmere which I would like for next year but it was still expensive.  Hopefully they add a little stock for CTR.



My Nordstrom also looks sad today. Shoe shelves are all half empty. I hope they get some inventory soon.


----------



## bella601

v24 said:


> Prada Baroque sunglasses at the Columbus Rack.




Awesome find


----------



## NordstromRack

Michelle1x said:


> I picked up a Rebecca Minkoff Amorous Satchel today for $85.97 (tagged as refurbished)- retail is $325... trying to decide whether to keep it.



Do you have a picture?  I'll try to help you decide   I spotted a MAB the other day for $80, which is the cheapest I've ever seen it and passed....I hesitated and have a little buyer's remorse.  Oh well.  It was gone before I left the store!  Somebody else quickly bought it when I walked away.  I've seen a lot of MABs though, but for higher prices.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Marc Jacobs Incognito satchel for $718 W&R at Perimeter. Can't upload pic.


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> Do you have a picture?  I'll try to help you decide   I spotted a MAB the other day for $80, which is the cheapest I've ever seen it and passed....I hesitated and have a little buyer's remorse.  Oh well.  It was gone before I left the store!  Somebody else quickly bought it when I walked away.  I've seen a lot of MABs though, but for higher prices.




Was it blue tagged?

My sister just returned a white Marc Jacobs bag to the LTM rack for $80 with the CTR 25%. 

But someone must have snagged it.


----------



## hedgwin99

Just score a pair of Hunter rain boots on clearance! $29 and next week I'm going back for 25% CTR discount !!! Yay!!


----------



## emnsee

When is CTR? Is it this weekend or next?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

They have some good ray bans for $79.97 at Pentagon city


----------



## jorton

Went to a different rack today, one that isn't usually so picked over. Saw tons of refurbs- MK jet set tote black, RB Mab in mint blue, joes jeans, equipment blouses.

I got two juniors BP "Lush" brand blouses refurbed for only $4.97 &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; they retail at $38 and although they are a cheaper brand they look really nice.

Also got a pair of Paige jeans straight from Nordstrom that will be $65 after price adjustment.

They also had a ton of Vince sweaters red tagged but still at about $53.

Spoke to an associate who was really nice and said they would adjust prices if we purchased before CTR. When we paid a different associate noticed the red tags we bought and also told us we should price adjust next week. Gonna go to a few more racks before next week cause I'm thinking CTR will be too picked over and chaotic.


----------



## ememtiny

Found these at the Rack in Austin today...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gucci sandals for only $119!


----------



## RTA

ememtiny said:


> Found these at the Rack in Austin today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998306
> View attachment 2998307
> View attachment 2998308
> 
> 
> Gucci sandals for only $119!



I hope you bought them!  Those are a steal!


----------



## mimi.sashimi

Saw two pairs of Miu Miu "Noir" glitter saffron sunglasses at NR Tysons for $79.97. Other Miu Miu styles available.


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> Was it blue tagged?
> 
> My sister just returned a white Marc Jacobs bag to the LTM rack for $80 with the CTR 25%.
> 
> But someone must have snagged it.
> 
> View attachment 2998057



Oh ok, I didn't see the Marc Jacobs bag when I went last week to LTM.  Did your sister not like it?  It's probably gone by now.

Anyway, I managed to take a pic which I posted on Instagram.  It was mint green.  I don't know if this is what you mean by blue tag.  

Here it is:


----------



## NordstromRack

hedgwin99 said:


> Just score a pair of Hunter rain boots on clearance! $29 and next week I'm going back for 25% CTR discount !!! Yay!!



That's unbelievable!  What a deal!


----------



## sparksfly

hedgwin99 said:


> Just score a pair of Hunter rain boots on clearance! $29 and next week I'm going back for 25% CTR discount !!! Yay!!




Could you post the sku?


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> Oh ok, I didn't see the Marc Jacobs bag when I went last week to LTM.  Did your sister not like it?  It's probably gone by now.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I managed to take a pic which I posted on Instagram.  It was mint green.  I don't know if this is what you mean by blue tag.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is:




She liked it but like a week later her boyfriend got her a Michael kors bag. So she didn't see a need to have the MJ. 

I almost kept it but it's a messenger so it was huge on my small frame.


----------



## NordstromRack

jorton said:


> Went to a different rack today, one that isn't usually so picked over. Saw tons of refurbs- MK jet set tote black, RB Mab in mint blue, joes jeans, equipment blouses.
> 
> I got two juniors BP "Lush" brand blouses refurbed for only $4.97 &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; they retail at $38 and although they are a cheaper brand they look really nice.
> 
> Also got a pair of Paige jeans straight from Nordstrom that will be $65 after price adjustment.
> 
> They also had a ton of Vince sweaters red tagged but still at about $53.
> 
> Spoke to an associate who was really nice and said they would adjust prices if we purchased before CTR. When we paid a different associate noticed the red tags we bought and also told us we should price adjust next week. Gonna go to a few more racks before next week cause I'm thinking CTR will be too picked over and chaotic.



Which Racks are these?  So, do you know if the price adjustment next week applies to all NR's?

Lush is not too bad.  The brand is on point and is very current in terms of style.  $5 is great.

The other items you saw are decently priced and hopefully you will get the price adjustment.


----------



## jorton

NordstromRack said:


> Which Racks are these?  So, do you know if the price adjustment next week applies to all NR's?
> 
> Lush is not too bad.  The brand is on point and is very current in terms of style.  $5 is great.
> 
> The other items you saw are decently priced and hopefully you will get the price adjustment.



This is in Michigan. I've read on here that different stores have different policies so it's best to ask, I've read some people on here saying their rack wouldn't do it. 

Yeah I really like Lush. I am 25 but I still shop in the BP juniors section a lot because the clothes fit well and are a fraction of the price. I was shocked to see so many good brands and pieces as refurbished. My normal rack is near a prestigious mall so and extremely picked over. So I felt like I lucked out today!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Spotted at the 9th Street SF Rack. I've seen these here for weeks at the same price point.


----------



## alermy

Hi, I have a question for you all. I bought two red tag items today. I will be out of town next weekend, won't be back until Sunday. Can I ask my friend to take my items to CTR and get price adjustment? I used my nordstrom card on this purchase.


----------



## buyingpig

alermy said:


> Hi, I have a question for you all. I bought two red tag items today. I will be out of town next weekend, won't be back until Sunday. Can I ask my friend to take my items to CTR and get price adjustment? I used my nordstrom card on this purchase.



It's probably the besf to call your rack and ask. Some racks are nicer, will do PA for you over the phone. Some might require you to be there. Either way, good luck


----------



## alermy

buyingpig said:


> It's probably the besf to call your rack and ask. Some racks are nicer, will do PA for you over the phone. Some might require you to be there. Either way, good luck


Ok. I will stop by tomorrow and ask them. Thanks!!


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> Which Racks are these?  So, do you know if the price adjustment next week applies to all NR's?
> 
> 
> 
> Lush is not too bad.  The brand is on point and is very current in terms of style.  $5 is great.
> 
> 
> 
> The other items you saw are decently priced and hopefully you will get the price adjustment.




LTM should do a PA within 7 days. At least when my sister bought the MJ bag she told her to bring it back for a PA. It was within 7 days.


----------



## Leto

Available at the Fair Lakes, VA store. Size 9. Unfortunately too big for me.


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> LTM should do a PA within 7 days. At least when my sister bought the MJ bag she told her to bring it back for a PA. It was within 7 days.



Thanks.  I should be going to LTM again sometime this week and make a trip to Burlington as well.

LTM Rack is pretty picked over...hopefully, they put out some more red tagged items for me to buy.  I'm not anticipating anything good.


----------



## hedgwin99

sparksfly said:


> Could you post the sku?







Here you go


----------



## jorton

Rack finds today

Smashbox lipsticks for $3.15, red tagged so you could get a price adjustment to $2.37 &#128514;

Check your stores because at mine they said $7.xx but I saw them on IG a few weeks ago and knew they would be $3! They come in red and copper. Bargain! 












Barbour jacket... Wanted to share with you ladies, it's a steal. Was too small for me but maybe someone here can find a home for it? Size US 6. Just saw it when they closed. PM me for location.


----------



## sparksfly

jorton said:


> Rack finds today
> 
> 
> 
> Smashbox lipsticks for $3.15, red tagged so you could get a price adjustment to $2.37 [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Check your stores because at mine they said $7.xx but I saw them on IG a few weeks ago and knew they would be $3! They come in red and copper. Bargain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour jacket... Wanted to share with you ladies, it's a steal. Was too small for me but maybe someone here can find a home for it? Size US 6. Just saw it when they closed. PM me for location.




Came across a poshmark account that clearly bought those at NR and is selling 2 for $25. 

Also selling like 50 of the same bracelet which I know they got for a penny awhile back at $6 a bracelet. As well as a ton of other items they bought at NR.


----------



## AAgurl789

Got valentino sunglasses for $75. Used nordstrom notes, so I paid $35ish.


----------



## madgrl786

First time trying to do the photo attaching thing. Sorry in advance if it doesn't work, but I bought a black Giorgio Armani jacket. Orig. About $2000. For some reason I felt like using the app to double check the price and it rang up $99! Going to take it back for my price adjustment


----------



## madgrl786

The jacket!


----------



## sacko

madgrl786 said:


> The jacket!



WOW beautiful jacket!!!! love Giorgio Armani's fabrics! Amazing find


----------



## Mimmy

madgrl786 said:


> The jacket!




Gorgeous jacket! What a steal! [emoji3]


----------



## katran26

madgrl786 said:


> The jacket!



Wow - beautiful and an amazing price. Congrats!


----------



## sarasmom

My NR sucks. I looked through all the clearance and couldn't find a single thing I wanted to buy. I think its just really picked over at my store right now. May have to drive the half hour to the next closest store.


----------



## sparksfly

Someone on IG scored a pair of red tagged Louboutin décolleté pumps for $299. Not worn and refinished so eligible for 25% off.


----------



## louboutal

sparksfly said:


> Someone on IG scored a pair of red tagged Louboutin décolleté pumps for $299. Not worn and refinished so eligible for 25% off.




Wow! Do you mind sharing the ig profile?


----------



## sparksfly

louboutal said:


> Wow! Do you mind sharing the ig profile?




Confessions of a shop genius. 

Sadly I don't think she'll share the sku.


----------



## Michelle1x

Theres a bunch of these in black at the Palo Alto (Ravenswood) rack for $49 red tagged.
I didn't have my phone so couldn't take a picture but if somebody wants them and calls at a non-busy hour, I'm sure the SAs will be able to find them.  For sure I saw a few size IT 42's.
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1095331/giorgio-armani-silk-cuffed-trouser


----------



## deltalady

sparksfly said:


> Confessions of a shop genius.
> 
> Sadly I don't think she'll share the sku.



Those types never share the sku or even the location.


----------



## Michelle1x

deltalady said:


> Those types never share the sku or even the location.



I think they all have friends at some store or some other connection to get all those finds.

Its not even fun to read about!


----------



## deltalady

On the other hand, there are people who lurk in this thread and PM you for a sku/location but never post any intel. If I get PM'd for a sku/location and I see that the person never posts any intel, they get ignored.


----------



## glasskey

When you're shopping don't forget to check out the coat section. It's too warm for most people to be thinking of outerwear, which is where you may find your deals...saw a Mackage Patricia wool peacoat with leather trim for $220 (retailed $630, $165 after CTR), a wool Burberry London coat for $299 (retail $1095, $225 after CTR), and an Alice and Olivia faux fur coat for $150 ($600 retail, $112 after CTR).


----------



## marcj

Michelle1x said:


> I think they all have friends at some store or some other connection to get all those finds.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not even fun to read about!




I asked her for the sku she said there were no more in the company


----------



## deltalady

glasskey said:


> When you're shopping don't forget to check out the coat section. It's too warm for most people to be thinking of outerwear, which is where you may find your deals...saw a Mackage Patricia wool peacoat with leather trim for $220 (retailed $630, $165 after CTR), a wool Burberry London coat for $299 (retail $1095, $225 after CTR), and an Alice and Olivia faux fur coat for $150 ($600 retail, $112 after CTR).



Wow! I'll have to remember to check the coats out.


----------



## sparksfly

glasskey said:


> When you're shopping don't forget to check out the coat section. It's too warm for most people to be thinking of outerwear, which is where you may find your deals...saw a Mackage Patricia wool peacoat with leather trim for $220 (retailed $630, $165 after CTR), a wool Burberry London coat for $299 (retail $1095, $225 after CTR), and an Alice and Olivia faux fur coat for $150 ($600 retail, $112 after CTR).




Do you mind sharing the sku for the Burberry. On the hunt for a Burberry wool or quilted jacket.


----------



## Atahack23

madgrl786 said:


> The jacket!




Wow!! What a find!


----------



## sparksfly

deltalady said:


> Those types never share the sku or even the location.




Yeah that is true. 

One is so annoying. She'll post items that are clearly from NR and say PM for price and only post the sku or price for worn and refinished items and only price for items she's keeping.


----------



## Anna1

Got Miu Miu sunglasses that I've been wanting for ageeees! $80 w&r


----------



## sisira

Amazing ! I've had no luck at nr! I give up there lol . Wrong thread I know but Gucci has 50% off everything . Think the sale is live now on website


----------



## devik

Michelle1x said:


> Theres a bunch of these in black at the Palo Alto (Ravenswood) rack for $49 red tagged.
> I didn't have my phone so couldn't take a picture but if somebody wants them and calls at a non-busy hour, I'm sure the SAs will be able to find them.  For sure I saw a few size IT 42's.
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1095331/giorgio-armani-silk-cuffed-trouser



Thanks for posting that link - I actually didn't realize that GA has a "made for Rack" line.   Though I guess I shouldn't be surprised, they've been doing it for their outlet stores for awhile. When TheRealReal dropped Armani recently I totally didn't understand but I bet it's because of so many goods coming from these channels.


----------



## sarasmom

Michelle1x said:


> I think they all have friends at some store or some other connection to get all those finds.
> 
> Its not even fun to read about!



Yeah that's what i think also. I find it hard to believe that someone gets that lucky ALL the time, like they just happened to find all the designer deals. I have been going to mine pretty regularly, about 3x a week and I can't find anything worthwhile. They still have boots on the racks here...trying to get rid of them i guess. Put some cute summer shoes on the shelves for god's sake!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Forgot to post these over the weekend. These were at the SF 9th St Rack


----------



## Michelle1x

devik said:


> Thanks for posting that link - I actually didn't realize that GA has a "made for Rack" line.   Though I guess I shouldn't be surprised, they've been doing it for their outlet stores for awhile. When TheRealReal dropped Armani recently I totally didn't understand but I bet it's because of so many goods coming from these channels.



I was wondering if those were made for Rack when I saw them.  I actually don't think they looked "made for Rack".  I think it is possible they were the standard line that just didn't sell.

Regardless, they looked good for $35.   The online pic makes them look short (maybe thats the problem) but they are not short.


----------



## devik

Michelle1x said:


> I was wondering if those were made for Rack when I saw them.  I actually don't think they looked "made for Rack".  I think it is possible they were the standard line that just didn't sell.
> 
> Regardless, they looked good for $35.   The online pic makes them look short (maybe thats the problem) but they are not short.



Agreed that $35 is a good price (they're 100% silk right?) but they're definitely made for the Rack - else they wouldn't be on the NR.com website. That implies a huge quantity available and those photos were taken specifically for NR.com.


----------



## Michelle1x

sarasmom said:


> Yeah that's what i think also. I find it hard to believe that someone gets that lucky ALL the time, like they just happened to find all the designer deals. I have been going to mine pretty regularly, about 3x a week and I can't find anything worthwhile. They still have boots on the racks here...trying to get rid of them i guess. Put some cute summer shoes on the shelves for god's sake!!



Its not just boots, its those heavy sweaters in clearance.  I actually have my eyes on some Nordstrom collection cashmere which finally was marked down to about $90 so a little less than $70 in CTR.  But there are TONS of heavy sweaters here (northern Cal) and we have had 80+ degree weather since March.

My guess is the post-CTR markdowns will *finally* clear out all the winter stuff once and for all.


----------



## louboutal

devik said:


> Agreed that $35 is a good price (they're 100% silk right?) but they're definitely made for the Rack - else they wouldn't be on the NR.com website. That implies a huge quantity available and those photos were taken specifically for NR.com.




I'm not sure if these are made for rack or not but products on NR.com are not just made for NR. A lot of times they are on N.com and just get transferred. I always do a search on N.com to see. If they had that product and it's sold out then I know it was a transfer! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## devik

louboutal said:


> I'm not sure if these are made for rack or not but products on NR.com are not just made for NR. A lot of times they are on N.com and just get transferred. I always do a search on N.com to see. If they had that product and it's sold out then I know it was a transfer! [emoji5]&#65039;



Not to belabor the point  but THESE ITEMS are made for the Rack - I am 99.99% sure they have never been featured on nordstrom.com.  I don't doubt what you're saying about other items from full-line Nordstrom, I'm just commenting on these GA items.


----------



## buyingpig

devik said:


> Not to belabor the point  but THESE ITEMS are made for the Rack - I am 99.99% sure they have never been featured on nordstrom.com.  I don't doubt what you're saying about other items from full-line Nordstrom, I'm just commenting on these GA items.



A lot of items weren't sold at Nordstrom but are at NR. This doesn't necessarily imply they were made for outlets or made for NR. NR get old inventories from some brands. 

I see a lot of items from Nanette Lepore, Alice Olivia, Joie, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Burberry, IRO, Tory Burch ect that have rack white tags. Those were clearly not transfers. I shop these brands enough to know they are items from last year or 2 years ago. Those are not made for Rack or outlet, but they weren't sold in Nordstrom.

In term of GA, I am not sure how to differentiate between their full price line and outlet line. 

I just want to say not all non-transfers are made for rack or outlet. I've found plenty of great deals at white tagged section. I am happy with getting a well fitting Nanette Lepore dress at 70% off. So don't just skip those when you shop


----------



## devik

buyingpig said:


> A lot of items weren't sold at Nordstrom but are at NR. This doesn't necessarily imply they were made for outlets or made for NR. NR get old inventories from some brands.
> 
> I see a lot of items from Nanette Lepore, Alice Olivia, Joie, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Burberry, IRO, Tory Burch ect that have rack white tags. Those were clearly not transfers. I shop these brands enough to know they are items from last year or 2 years ago. Those are not made for Rack or outlet, but they weren't sold in Nordstrom.
> 
> In term of GA, I am not sure how to differentiate between their full price line and outlet line.
> 
> I just want to say not all non-transfers are made for rack or outlet. I've found plenty of great deals at white tagged section. I am happy with getting a well fitting Nanette Lepore dress at 70% off. So don't just skip those when you shop



Yup, what you say is definitely true - I myself had a lengthy post probably 20 pages back on this thread laying out exactly these points, in response to someone's question about made-for-Rack items.

And maybe I'm just arguing with myself now but.... _the GA items were not full-line transfers. 

_OK I will let it go now, I promise!


----------



## Michelle1x

buyingpig said:


> A lot of items weren't sold at Nordstrom but are at NR. This doesn't necessarily imply they were made for outlets or made for NR. NR get old inventories from some brands.
> 
> I see a lot of items from Nanette Lepore, Alice Olivia, Joie, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Burberry, IRO, Tory Burch ect that have rack white tags. Those were clearly not transfers. I shop these brands enough to know they are items from last year or 2 years ago. Those are not made for Rack or outlet, but they weren't sold in Nordstrom.
> 
> In term of GA, I am not sure how to differentiate between their full price line and outlet line.
> 
> I just want to say not all non-transfers are made for rack or outlet. I've found plenty of great deals at white tagged section. I am happy with getting a well fitting Nanette Lepore dress at 70% off. So don't just skip those when you shop



I'm going to go back to that Rack on friday and will do some intel on the Armani tags.  I thought they had a retail tag and the rack red clearance on top, starting around $149 and now $49.  I don't remember seeing a white rack tag.  Oddly, I never saw these at that rack when they were red tagged at higher price points.  They just sort of showed up in quantity- there must be at least 10 of these there.

That rack also has a lot of Celine.  It seems like different racks get groups of different designers.  The Celine is all over $400 red tagged, though.


----------



## rainneday

sisira said:


> Amazing ! I've had no luck at nr! I give up there lol . Wrong thread I know but Gucci has 50% off everything . Think the sale is live now on website



Which website? TIA!


----------



## viba424

I have a few questions on my recent purchases...I can also post the SKUs if anyone wants. Eileen Fisher wrap sweater, paid $55  $495 originally if that even matters. Is this frumpy? What about the AGL flats? Certainly dressy, but are they also perhaps a bit too "fancy"? I am used to super simple Lanvins so the extra detail has got me wondering if I will be grabbing for them much.. They were $110


----------



## viba424

A couple more pics


----------



## stephrocks

rainneday said:


> Which website? TIA!



It's on the Gucci website. Google "Gucci private sale" and it should be the first or one of the first results.


----------



## rainneday

stephrocks said:


> It's on the Gucci website. Google "Gucci private sale" and it should be the first or one of the first results.



Thank you!


----------



## authenticplease

viba424 said:


> A couple more pics



I love Eileen Fisher clothing.  It is usually clean and classic lines.  I always mix it up a little when I wear EF items......usually just one EF item at a time, they are great basics.  Just add great acessories

I have found a stunning purple silk EF dress, an EF cardigan, a lightweight navy/black EF jacket and a white EF blouse from NR.  They are very well made


----------



## sisira

Sorry guys was busy at work . Didn't realize link is private http://private-m.gucci.com/us/home


----------



## hongc2

I know this is the forum for NR, but I stopped at Last Call NM today and they are having a Memorial Day sale from May 19-21 and EVERYTHING was 40% including high end designer items and clearance items are 60% off. I bought a Saint Laurent card holder for $99 and I also saw Christian Dior, Prada, Isabel Marant, etc. heels for under $200!


----------



## emnsee

Is it additional 40% off at NM Last Call?


----------



## silk7

viba424 said:


> A couple more pics




I really like those AGL and I don't own a pair but heard they are very comfy...I say it's worth having a dressy pair of flats in your closet &#128521; enjoy!


----------



## Blingandblue

sisira said:


> Amazing ! I've had no luck at nr! I give up there lol . Wrong thread I know but Gucci has 50% off everything . Think the sale is live now on website


How do you get to the Gucci sale section on the site? I can't seem to find it?


----------



## Blingandblue

stephrocks said:


> It's on the Gucci website. Google "Gucci private sale" and it should be the first or one of the first results.


OMG! I'm dying right now! Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## Blingandblue

I was at the Rack on Monday and there were some Valentino rock stud sunnies for $69, they had a decent selection. Sorry i didn't take any pics, but i'm going to go there tonight so i'll try to post them!


----------



## sneezz

viba424 said:


> I have a few questions on my recent purchases...I can also post the SKUs if anyone wants. Eileen Fisher wrap sweater, paid $55  $495 originally if that even matters. Is this frumpy? What about the AGL flats? Certainly dressy, but are they also perhaps a bit too "fancy"? I am used to super simple Lanvins so the extra detail has got me wondering if I will be grabbing for them much.. They were $110



$110 for AGLs is a good price. However if you don't think you'll wear them much then you're not doing them nor your wallet any justice. I think the extra detail is nice to dress any pair of jeans up. 

The wrap looks cozy too.


----------



## viba424

I returned the AGL after I tried them on unsuccessfully with a few outfits, oh well. Was also concerned when DH said they look like old lady shoes, (I disagree) I have so many darn flats anyway I can't honestly justify another if I won't be reaching for them regularly.

But alas, when I went back I found a pair of black Lanvin dress pants that fit like they were made for me for just $39, down from $1,250, I couldn't believe it; and a pair of black prada baroque square for $99, so can't complain.


----------



## buyingpig

viba424 said:


> I returned the AGL after I tried them on unsuccessfully with a few outfits, oh well. Was also concerned when DH said they look like old lady shoes, (I disagree) I have so many darn flats anyway I can't honestly justify another if I won't be reaching for them regularly.
> 
> But alas, when I went back I found a pair of black Lanvin dress pants that fit like they were made for me for just $39, down from $1,250, I couldn't believe it; and a pair of black prada baroque square for $99, so can't complain.



Lol... happened to me a few times... BF told me I looked old lady in stuff I thought I looked pretty good in...

Then he does this backing off thing, "it's totally up to you... I know nothing... blah blah blah... " shrug.. probably thinking "did I just step on eggshell"... LOL...

Anyways, congrats on the Lanvin pants!


----------



## silk7

I spotted this very pretty Kendra Scott earrings set in a gorgeous pink if anyone is still interested. Remembered hearing  a few ladies searching for these. It was at Springbrook Prairie Rack for $15.


----------



## buyingpig

Ladies, do any of you know if the Bay Area racks do PA? Specifically the Westgate location?


----------



## sisira

I'm not sure why it's working ? Just click on the link ...working fine for me


----------



## Michelle1x

buyingpig said:


> Ladies, do any of you know if the Bay Area racks do PA? Specifically the Westgate location?


Yes it does, neighbor!
I still maintain that *all* racks have to do it, but some don't advertise it.  PAs are clearly stated in their policy.


----------



## Michelle1x

silk7 said:


> I spotted this very pretty Kendra Scott earrings set in a gorgeous pink if anyone is still interested. Remembered hearing  a few ladies searching for these. It was at Springbrook Prairie Rack for $15.
> 
> View attachment 3002684
> View attachment 3002685


Are those Kendra Scott earrings heavy?  I'm not familiar with the brand, I will look for them on Friday.
They look a little heavy though


----------



## silk7

Michelle1x said:


> Are those Kendra Scott earrings heavy?  I'm not familiar with the brand, I will look for them on Friday.
> They look a little heavy though




Not at all hun! They were very light weight...hope that helps and good luck


----------



## emnsee

Does clear the rack start on thurs or fri?


----------



## buyingpig

Michelle1x said:


> Yes it does, neighbor!
> I still maintain that *all* racks have to do it, but some don't advertise it.  PAs are clearly stated in their policy.



Lol, thank you for the info! I am not exactly a neighbor, but taveling there for Memorial day weekend. Gonna check the place out  Maybe I will run into you there! 

I'd like to think all racks should do it. I've lost hope with some of the racks though  

Anyways, hope your Memorial weekend is filled with great finds!


----------



## Michelle1x

buyingpig said:


> Lol, thank you for the info! I am not exactly a neighbor, but taveling there for Memorial day weekend. Gonna check the place out  Maybe I will run into you there!
> 
> I'd like to think all racks should do it. I've lost hope with some of the racks though
> 
> Anyways, hope your Memorial weekend is filled with great finds!


I don't know what they'll have because it is a well trafficked store, so the CTRs are crowded.
But Westgate is one of the original Racks, not a new one, and it CAN get a lot of one-off great finds.


----------



## IStuckACello

Michelle1x said:


> I don't know what they'll have because it is a well trafficked store, so the CTRs are crowded.
> But Westgate is one of the original Racks, not a new one, and it CAN get a lot of one-off great finds.




I was just there today, SA said they do


----------



## Cthai

Went to the rack today and the shoes selection looks so empty ! I didnt bother to look for anything else since it looked so pick over ... I think I just wait till Monday to do my shopping. Or I might just skip this CTR


----------



## IStuckACello

IStuckACello said:


> I was just there today, SA said they do




Oops, but she says they don't adjust on designer


----------



## buyingpig

Michelle1x said:


> I don't know what they'll have because it is a well trafficked store, so the CTRs are crowded.
> But Westgate is one of the original Racks, not a new one, and it CAN get a lot of one-off great finds.



It's OK, it's not like I need to buy any more new things. Hehe. I am just gonna go and look around. If I don't find anything, good for my wallet!


----------



## buyingpig

IStuckACello said:


> Oops, but she says they don't adjust on designer



Ok, it sucks more racks are having this policy. Do you know what they consider as designer T_T


----------



## IStuckACello

buyingpig said:


> Ok, it sucks more racks are having this policy. Do you know what they consider as designer T_T




Usually it's certain department numbers I think, but I don't know which ones. Our usual idea of designer like Lanvin, Celine, Missoni, etc would be for sure I think. Then I don't know if they'll consider say Tory Burch..


----------



## buyingpig

emnsee said:


> Does clear the rack start on thurs or fri?



Friday


----------



## buyingpig

IStuckACello said:


> Usually it's certain department numbers I think, but I don't know which ones. Our usual idea of designer like Lanvin, Celine, Missoni, etc would be for sure I think. Then I don't know if they'll consider say Tory Burch..



Alright, ty!


----------



## couturely

Pretty good deal after CTR. PM for location. They should still be open for 45 mins.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Stopped by Honolulu NR to see if there was anything worth getting before CTR 
I didn't get any of these so they should still be there. 
Celine Slip ons



Isabel Marant Jeans



Was someone looking for Birkenstocks? 



And the J Brand pink leather jacket I posted awhile back is still there.


----------



## deltalady

Not crazy exciting but I got this Michael Kors trench with a detachable lining and hood (regular $210). It is still on the Nordies site but in a different colors as this was a Nordstrom exclusive color (dark moss). $59.98 after the discount, then I had a gift card so I paid $15. It's perfect for my trip to Paris this fall.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

This Marc Jacobs bag was a nice penny surprise! My first NR penny find.


----------



## ptqcangel08

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 3004919
> View attachment 3004921
> View attachment 3004939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Marc Jacobs bag was a nice penny surprise! My first NR penny find.




Wow that's awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 3004919
> View attachment 3004921
> View attachment 3004939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Marc Jacobs bag was a nice penny surprise! My first NR penny find.


Oh my! Love the bag!! I wish I could find something like this!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy cr@p that's amazing!!!



Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 3004919
> View attachment 3004921
> View attachment 3004939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Marc Jacobs bag was a nice penny surprise! My first NR penny find.


----------



## Belen.E

Nice penny find!

I got a quilted Burberry London jacket (not like the usual ones) for $450 down from $2000 not the deal of the century but a great deal nonetheless.


----------



## sparksfly

Belen.E said:


> Nice penny find!
> 
> 
> 
> I got a quilted Burberry London jacket (not like the usual ones) for $450 down from $2000 not the deal of the century but a great deal nonetheless.




Could you post a picture/the sku? On the hunt for a Burberry jacket.


----------



## chloe_chanel

deltalady said:


> On the other hand, there are people who lurk in this thread and PM you for a sku/location but never post any intel. If I get PM'd for a sku/location and I see that the person never posts any intel, they get ignored.




I haven't done this but the NRs in my state are very hit or miss, so I don't have much intel to offer. Maybe it's the same thing for others.


----------



## chloe_chanel

jorton said:


> This is in Michigan. I've read on here that different stores have different policies so it's best to ask, I've read some people on here saying their rack wouldn't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I really like Lush. I am 25 but I still shop in the BP juniors section a lot because the clothes fit well and are a fraction of the price. I was shocked to see so many good brands and pieces as refurbished. My normal rack is near a prestigious mall so and extremely picked over. So I felt like I lucked out today!




I know exactly which NR this is haha. I don't get lucky here often...scored 3 pairs of shoes here once though.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

This CTR was one of my less fruitful trips but still successful!
This dress with Nordstrom tags from $468 down to $50 after the discount. It's all embroided and embellished with crystals, beads, sequins and pearls! Perfect for a wedding I'm attending in a few months! 

A plain black Burberry belt with gold accents from $375 down to $96!


----------



## tastangan

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 3004919
> View attachment 3004921
> View attachment 3004939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Marc Jacobs bag was a nice penny surprise! My first NR penny find.




Congrats! That is an amazing find.


----------



## tastangan

NicoleAngelina said:


> This CTR was one of my less fruitful trips but still successful!
> This dress with Nordstrom tags from $468 down to $50 after the discount. It's all embroided and embellished with crystals, beads, sequins and pearls! Perfect for a wedding I'm attending in a few months!
> 
> A plain black Burberry belt with gold accents from $375 down to $96!
> 
> View attachment 3005113
> View attachment 3005116




That is a beautiful dress!


----------



## Michelle1x

I got this DVF Zoe dress for $22.43  (more pink than the picture)
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-zoe-side-tie-dress/3725109

Also an Elizabeth and James sling backpack marked as altered and refurbished but with a red tag- for $116.  they are usually about $500 so a decent deal.


----------



## natalia0128

NicoleAngelina said:


> This CTR was one of my less fruitful trips but still successful!
> This dress with Nordstrom tags from $468 down to $50 after the discount. It's all embroided and embellished with crystals, beads, sequins and pearls! Perfect for a wedding I'm attending in a few months!
> 
> A plain black Burberry belt with gold accents from $375 down to $96!
> 
> View attachment 3005113
> View attachment 3005116


I think I bought the same Burberry belt


----------



## NicoleAngelina

tastangan said:


> That is a beautiful dress!




Thank you! I love how much work is in the dress! 



natalia0128 said:


> I think I bought the same Burberry belt




It's a great classic belt, I've been eyeing it since it came to my rack at $200 along with probably 50 other Burberry belts but it was reduced a few weeks ago to $120 and finally with CTR it came out under $100 and I started to see that they only had a few belts left so I couldn't leave it behind


----------



## natalia0128

NicoleAngelina said:


> Thank you! I love how much work is in the dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great classic belt, I've been eyeing it since it came to my rack at $200 along with probably 50 other Burberry belts but it was reduced a few weeks ago to $120 and finally with CTR it came out under $100 and I started to see that they only had a few belts left so I couldn't leave it behind




me too, I have been eyeing since Feb, it went down around $92 dollar plus tax. they also have the brown one. i got the black one. 
I am still thinking about it. Last time my store had salvatore ferragamo belts


----------



## NicoleAngelina

natalia0128 said:


> me too, I have been eyeing since Feb, it went down around $92 dollar plus tax. they also have the brown one. i got the black one.
> 
> I am still thinking about it. Last time my store had salvatore ferragamo belts




They had a BEAUTIFUL brown Burberry belt that had the belt buckle wrapped in leather and the leather was a really beautiful grainy look, but I went with black so that I can wear it with my black pants to work! 

Ooh I would love a ferragamo belt! I love the way that he uses gold metal accents on some of his purses and I would love something like that on a belt!


----------



## louvigilante

Michelle1x said:


> I got this DVF Zoe dress for $22.43  (more pink than the picture)
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-zoe-side-tie-dress/3725109
> 
> Also an Elizabeth and James sling backpack marked as altered and refurbished but with a red tag- for $116.  they are usually about $500 so a decent deal.




Oh that's cute. Do you mind PMing me the UPC? Congrats on your finds.


----------



## rockcandymelts

deltalady said:


> On the other hand, there are people who lurk in this thread and PM you for a sku/location but never post any intel. If I get PM'd for a sku/location and I see that the person never posts any intel, they get ignored.







chloe_chanel said:


> I haven't done this but the NRs in my state are very hit or miss, so I don't have much intel to offer. Maybe it's the same thing for others.




My closest Rack is 3ish hours away. I've never sent a PM asking for a SKU either, but I have used ones that others have freely posted to call Racks and do a charge-send (mostly from IG posts, and I always thank the OP). I will pretty much never have intel to share, but it's nice to get that kind of opportunity between trips to the closest store!


----------



## RTA

Rats! I just realized I misread my receipt and missed the 7 day window by one day. Does anyone have experience getting a PA on the 8th day?

Thanks!


----------



## deltalady

RTA said:


> Rats! I just realized I misread my receipt and missed the 7 day window by one day. Does anyone have experience getting a PA on the 8th day?
> 
> Thanks!



Never hurts to ask.


----------



## silk7

RTA said:


> Rats! I just realized I misread my receipt and missed the 7 day window by one day. Does anyone have experience getting a PA on the 8th day?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Depending on the how nice the SA is they might even allow you to re-purchase the item. Once an SA offered that to me on his own and I was able to save some good cash &#128521; Good luck


----------



## Moirai

RTA said:


> Rats! I just realized I misread my receipt and missed the 7 day window by one day. Does anyone have experience getting a PA on the 8th day?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, I have. Just bring in your receipt and items to store today. Good luck.


----------



## RTA

silk7 said:


> Depending on the how nice the SA is they might even allow you to re-purchase the item. Once an SA offered that to me on his own and I was able to save some good cash &#128521; Good luck





deltalady said:


> Never hurts to ask.





Moirai said:


> Yes, I have. Just bring in your receipt and items to store today. Good luck.




Thanks for the encouragement, ladies.  I was able to get the price adjustment after all.  Whew!


----------



## anasa

Valentino Rockstud sunglasses at the SF market st branch. They had a bunch more (and other designer brands) but these were the only three I took photos of.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Today I did quite the marathon 3 racks in one day. Not my best haul only 2 dresses were clearance but there are still 2 days left to find something amazing. I got these Tory espadrilles I wanted and missed out on while they were still in fp. 



I also went a little crazy in the sunglass section today 4 miu miu and a rayban


----------



## hedgwin99

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Today I did quite the marathon 3 racks in one day. Not my best haul only 2 dresses were clearance but there are still 2 days left to find something amazing. I got these Tory espadrilles I wanted and missed out on while they were still in fp.
> 
> View attachment 3006613
> 
> I also went a little crazy in the sunglass section today 4 miu miu and a rayban
> 
> View attachment 3006615




Are those sunglasses on clearance? Could you share the price?


----------



## sparksfly

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Today I did quite the marathon 3 racks in one day. Not my best haul only 2 dresses were clearance but there are still 2 days left to find something amazing. I got these Tory espadrilles I wanted and missed out on while they were still in fp.
> 
> View attachment 3006613
> 
> I also went a little crazy in the sunglass section today 4 miu miu and a rayban
> 
> View attachment 3006615




Amazing!

Could you post the sku for the Tory and the third miu miu?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

hedgwin99 said:


> Are those sunglasses on clearance? Could you share the price?







sparksfly said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Could you post the sku for the Tory and the third miu miu?




No the glasses weren't clearance but they were all $79.97. The UPC is assorted so you can't look them up but I got them at the Springfield town center rack.  They had more of everything except the purple. 

The Tory info


----------



## Anna1

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Today I did quite the marathon 3 racks in one day. Not my best haul only 2 dresses were clearance but there are still 2 days left to find something amazing. I got these Tory espadrilles I wanted and missed out on while they were still in fp.
> 
> View attachment 3006613
> 
> I also went a little crazy in the sunglass section today 4 miu miu and a rayban
> 
> View attachment 3006615




Love those miu mius! Congrats!!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I got this Lilly Pulitzer dress for $56.23. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3006648
View attachment 3006649


This Burberry Cashmere newborn set was $20.81.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

^^^ looks like the pictures of the Lilly Pulitzer dress didn't post. Let me try again.


----------



## louvigilante

YSL
Bag was in the rack with MbMJ






Manolo's
Shoes were in the clearance, top shelf, towards the end. 

All at Topanga. I didn't buy them.

Also saw Burberry belts in 36


----------



## baghagg

louvigilante said:


> View attachment 3007227
> View attachment 3007228
> 
> YSL
> Bag was in the rack with MbMJ
> 
> View attachment 3007229
> View attachment 3007230
> 
> View attachment 3007231
> 
> Manolo's
> Shoes were in the clearance, top shelf, towards the end.
> 
> All at Topanga. I didn't buy them.
> 
> Also saw Burberry belts in 36



This shoes say "Worn and refinished". Never saw that before... Smh


----------



## louvigilante

baghagg said:


> This shoes say "Worn and refinished". Never saw that before... Smh




It's very common for high end brands to say that.


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anyone know if it is possible to repair a small (less than 1/16") hole in a merino sweater?

Thats the problem with the CTR, all the clothes get really beat up.

I just discovered they have alterations at the racks now, so you can get small things repaired.


----------



## natalia0128

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Today I did quite the marathon 3 racks in one day. Not my best haul only 2 dresses were clearance but there are still 2 days left to find something amazing. I got these Tory espadrilles I wanted and missed out on while they were still in fp.
> 
> View attachment 3006613
> 
> I also went a little crazy in the sunglass section today 4 miu miu and a rayban
> 
> View attachment 3006615



Wow, I want these miu miu


----------



## jorton

Went today to my rack again. Figured I wouldn't find anything but I was bored so I went lol. It seemed like maybe they got a delivery because I saw a lot of stuff I didn't see a few days ago. 

Got this cute Kate spade long pendant necklace for only $9!!!! Originally $78. Normally don't think Kate spade jewellery is worth the price but couldn't pass up this discount! It's from the main store too which always makes me happy.

Also saw a RM mini affair. Held onto it and decided against it so it should still be there in the morning. It seemed just a little worn(maybe a return) and there was no dustbag but it was still in good condition. And with CTR ending tomorrow it's a decent deal. PM me for details


----------



## rocknroll666

http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/58/c9/a9/58c9a97cab5cbf043a150fa95f0b63c6.jpg
Link above i can't seem to get photos to inbed  Price 719.97

Found a refurb Valentino clutch today. I've been going back and forth about keeping it, but think i'm going to return it tomorrow. I need a crossbody asap, and there's all the other designer bags (freaking McQueen is going to be the death of me) just don't think i would get my $$ out of it, now if it was a tote.... 

So if anyone is interested PM me and i'll let you know which location i'm returning to and when and will have it put on hold for you.


----------



## buyingpig

rocknroll666 said:


> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/58/c9/a9/58c9a97cab5cbf043a150fa95f0b63c6.jpgmedia-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/58/c9/a9/58c9a97cab5cbf043a150fa95f0b63c6.jpg
> 
> Found a refurb Valentino clutch today. I've been going back and forth about keeping it, but think i'm going to return it tomorrow. I need a crossbody asap, and there's all the other designer bags (freaking McQueen is going to be the death of me) just don't think i would get my $$ out of it, now if it was a tote....
> 
> So if anyone is interested PM me and i'll let you know which location i'm returning to and when and will have it put on hold for you.



Pm'ed you!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Found these lovelies today


----------



## kema042290

Union Square Nordstrom Rack is usually a bust, but I managed to get a Mackage trench (I wanted a Burberry but who is paying for that) for $150. 

DARIA SAND TRENCH COAT WITH HOOD ... it's still on their website for $490

mackage.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/m/a/mackage_ss15_womens_daria_trench_with_hood_sand_with_rubie_white_04.jpg


----------



## PetiteFromSF

kema042290 said:


> Union Square Nordstrom Rack is usually a bust, but I managed to get a Mackage trench (I wanted a Burberry but who is paying for that) for $150.
> 
> mackage.com/media/catalog/product/cache/3/image/370x1090/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/m/a/xmackage_ss15_womens_daria_trench_with_hood_sand_01.jpg.pagespeed.ic.4XQV2j3P2-.webp




Went there today too. Clothes section was mayhem!


----------



## kema042290

elisainthecity said:


> Went there today too. Clothes section was mayhem!


I gave up on trying to post that picture http://www.mackage.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/m/a/mackage_ss15_womens_daria_trench_with_hood_sand_with_rubie_white_04.jpg

This is a link to the picture.

But yea I bet there were some really good deals in the ones in NJ. I wish I went there, but I did get my trench so I'm happy.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

kema042290 said:


> I gave up on trying to post that picture http://www.mackage.com/media/catalo...trench_with_hood_sand_with_rubie_white_04.jpg
> 
> This is a link to the picture.
> 
> But yea I bet there were some really good deals in the ones in NJ. I wish I went there, but I did get my trench so I'm happy.




Very cute!


----------



## buyingpig

kema042290 said:


> I gave up on trying to post that picture http://www.mackage.com/media/catalo...trench_with_hood_sand_with_rubie_white_04.jpg
> 
> This is a link to the picture.
> 
> But yea I bet there were some really good deals in the ones in NJ. I wish I went there, but I did get my trench so I'm happy.



That trench looks really nice! Congrats!


----------



## glasskey

kema042290 said:


> Union Square Nordstrom Rack is usually a bust, but I managed to get a Mackage trench (I wanted a Burberry but who is paying for that) for $150.
> 
> DARIA SAND TRENCH COAT WITH HOOD ... it's still on their website for $490
> 
> mackage.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/m/a/mackage_ss15_womens_daria_trench_with_hood_sand_with_rubie_white_04.jpg



You lucked out! That trench was there for a few weeks, I would have snatched it up if I didn't have one in that color already. Was always surprised to still see it there. I think it's the change in season, no one wants to buy coats (silly them). I bought three coats this CTR lol so I am with you.


----------



## Ameee142

That's a nice Mackage trench coat, my NR barely have anything nice.


----------



## Michelle1x

glasskey said:


> You lucked out! That trench was there for a few weeks, I would have snatched it up if I didn't have one in that color already. Was always surprised to still see it there. I think it's the change in season, no one wants to buy coats (silly them). I bought three coats this CTR lol so I am with you.


What coats did you find?
I looked in the coats section everywhere.  All I saw was Ellen Tracy and brands like "Gallery" (not sure if it was actually Gallery but something like that).  

I did see one or two Fleurette but even after 25% they were still expensive.  I bought a Fleurette coat a few years ago at Last Call for much less than NR sells them for.  Winter items are the *one thing* you can get at Last Call for less than NR, because they do additional 50% off.

I bought some merino sweaters that were damaged (I asked about repairing a few posts ago).  Then I realized I had $100 alterations free that I never used, so just took it to the in-store tailor.  They do repairs for free and hems for $10 and other small things, but most of us all have free alterations.

PS I might go back to the well today, just to check for the *unlikely event* that they added anything new.  Now I am waiting for the next post-CTR markdown (should be in a few weeks, right?) - to get some Nordstrom Collection cashmere for blowout prices hopefully.


----------



## RackFanatic

I picked up a Charlotte Olympia Perspex clutch yesterday. Not quite sure how I will use or style it yet, but I couldn't pass up the price. It was originally $1295.00 and ended up being $151 before taxes and after the CTR discount( (they actually missed a markdown so it rang up lower).


----------



## hedgwin99

RackFanatic said:


> I picked up a Charlotte Olympia Perspex clutch yesterday. Not quite sure how I will use or style it yet, but I couldn't pass up the price. It was originally $1295.00 and ended up being $151 before taxes and after the CTR discount( (they actually missed a markdown so it rang up lower).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008063
> View attachment 3008064




Nice! Is there a strap for u to carry it? Just very awkward to carry by hand in a circular shape [emoji111]&#65039;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji111][emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Mimmy

RackFanatic said:


> I picked up a Charlotte Olympia Perspex clutch yesterday. Not quite sure how I will use or style it yet, but I couldn't pass up the price. It was originally $1295.00 and ended up being $151 before taxes and after the CTR discount( (they actually missed a markdown so it rang up lower).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008063
> View attachment 3008064




I love this! ! I think it would make a great date night or party clutch!


----------



## RackFanatic

hedgwin99 said:


> Nice! Is there a strap for u to carry it? Just very awkward to carry by hand in a circular shape [emoji111]&#65039;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji111][emoji122]&#127995;




Unfortunately no strap. I might just take it to my local trusted shoe repair guy to see if he can suggest strap options. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## RackFanatic

Mimmy said:


> I love this! ! I think it would make a great date night or party clutch!




Thank you!  I'm definitely considering those options, too [emoji3]


----------



## Michelle1x

RackFanatic said:


> I picked up a Charlotte Olympia Perspex clutch yesterday. Not quite sure how I will use or style it yet, but I couldn't pass up the price. It was originally $1295.00 and ended up being $151 before taxes and after the CTR discount( (they actually missed a markdown so it rang up lower).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008063
> View attachment 3008064



Oh MAN am I jealous of that.
What I find odd are the NR red tags too.  That handbag was $1300 originally but the red tag says 25% off of $449, which meant NR *started* at 60% off.  I don't usually see that level of discount to begin with in designer.


----------



## RackFanatic

Michelle1x said:


> Oh MAN am I jealous of that.
> 
> What I find odd are the NR red tags too.  That handbag was $1300 originally but the red tag says 25% off of $449, which meant NR *started* at 60% off.  I don't usually see that level of discount to begin with in designer.




Lol, thanks. It was in my local store for over six months with no takers at a much higher price. I watched the price drop and finally I moved in for the kill yesterday.


----------



## aatang

RackFanatic said:


> I picked up a Charlotte Olympia Perspex clutch yesterday. Not quite sure how I will use or style it yet, but I couldn't pass up the price. It was originally $1295.00 and ended up being $151 before taxes and after the CTR discount( (they actually missed a markdown so it rang up lower).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008063
> View attachment 3008064


Thats a really cute clutch!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## RackFanatic

aatang said:


> Thats a really cute clutch!!! Congrats!!!




Thanks so much [emoji8]


----------



## yakusoku.af

RackFanatic said:


> I picked up a Charlotte Olympia Perspex clutch yesterday. Not quite sure how I will use or style it yet, but I couldn't pass up the price. It was originally $1295.00 and ended up being $151 before taxes and after the CTR discount( (they actually missed a markdown so it rang up lower).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008063
> View attachment 3008064




I saw this yesterday at NR Honolulu! It's been there for awhile so I was wondering if it got marked down to a penny lol


----------



## RackFanatic

yakusoku.af said:


> I saw this yesterday at NR Honolulu! It's been there for awhile so I was wondering if it got marked down to a penny lol




Lol!  Let me know if it did - I'll be certain to go back for a price adjustment!  Ha!


----------



## RackFanatic

One more post - Prada square baroques. This was my holy grail/unicorn find - I've seen many of you on here post this as a find......I never thought I'd score one! [emoji41]


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Red


----------



## silk7

PrincessDarbe said:


> Red




SCORE! That's an awesome price for Valentino and they are nice!


----------



## hedgwin99

RackFanatic said:


> One more post - Prada square baroques. This was my holy grail/unicorn find - I've seen many of you on here post this as a find......I never thought I'd score one! [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008303
> View attachment 3008308




Wow wow!! Anymore????


----------



## VernisCerise

Bought these Valentinos for $69 plus tax in Orlando NR. There were several different shapes and colors


----------



## leilani01

Michelle1x said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to repair a small (less than 1/16") hole in a merino sweater?
> 
> Thats the problem with the CTR, all the clothes get really beat up.
> 
> I just discovered they have alterations at the racks now, so you can get small things repaired.



Nordstrom can re-weave that small hole.


----------



## yakusoku.af

RackFanatic said:


> Lol!  Let me know if it did - I'll be certain to go back for a price adjustment!  Ha!




I just check and it's not a penny. The SKU is different than yours and when I looked it up in the app it came up as this 
The price comes out about the same. It's been here forever though.


----------



## RackFanatic

hedgwin99 said:


> Wow wow!! Anymore????




There were several other Prada styles, but unfortunately, I didn't see any more baroques in the store.


----------



## RackFanatic

yakusoku.af said:


> I just check and it's not a penny. The SKU is different than yours and when I looked it up in the app it came up as this
> The price comes out about the same. It's been here forever though.
> View attachment 3008458




Wow, thanks for checking! I hope you bought it too[emoji6]


----------



## viba424

RackFanatic said:


> There were several other Prada styles, but unfortunately, I didn't see any more baroques in the store.



Congrats! are those white or light gray?


----------



## RackFanatic

viba424 said:


> Congrats! are those white or light gray?




Thank you!  They're light gray. I thought it was a pretty unique color combo.


----------



## dance0728

Picked up a Tory Burch  Dolly  blazer  for $187 from $425. Also got the 'poise' booties  from dv by dolce vita for $38 after the  additional  25% off clearance.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Just got Valentino rock studs for $52.48 (25% off $69.97)


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Also forgot to share my finds from yesterday. 

Prada peep toe bootie $187.48 ($249.97 minus 25%)




Jimmy Choos $224.98 ($299.97 minus 25%) with box! These were a teeeeny bit big, but they will work. I am in love with these.


----------



## hannah.hewi.

yakusoku.af said:


> I saw this yesterday at NR Honolulu! It's been there for awhile so I was wondering if it got marked down to a penny lol



I saw that one when we were on vacation in January! It was about $ 335 then...


----------



## girlhasbags

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 3004919
> View attachment 3004921
> View attachment 3004939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Marc Jacobs bag was a nice penny surprise! My first NR penny find.




Amazing[emoji12]


----------



## authenticplease

These are available at the ATL Ga perimeter rack. Size 38.5 but they were hidden in the 9.5 regular section.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

OMG - such a good deal. Even at her sample sale those were more! Amazing!



RackFanatic said:


> I picked up a Charlotte Olympia Perspex clutch yesterday. Not quite sure how I will use or style it yet, but I couldn't pass up the price. It was originally $1295.00 and ended up being $151 before taxes and after the CTR discount( (they actually missed a markdown so it rang up lower).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008063
> View attachment 3008064


----------



## RackFanatic

shoppinggalnyc said:


> OMG - such a good deal. Even at her sample sale those were more! Amazing!




Thank you!  I would've LOVED to get to that sale [emoji30] Btw, love your blog - I am a fan!


----------



## vesperholly

authenticplease said:


> These are available at the ATL Ga perimeter rack. Size 38.5 but they were hidden in the 9.5 regular section.
> 
> View attachment 3008788
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008789
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008790
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008791



Ha, those are the Carrie Bradshaw "some ***** stole my shoes!" Manolos! IIRC they were $500 back in the day 10 years ago ... how prices have changed!


----------



## silk7

Spotted a pair of grey and black Prada Baroque square sunnies if anyone is still looking for $99 Springbrook Prairie Rack. Know some TPF'ers were on a hunt for these.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

It was a good one - but not as good as her London sale  And thanks!



RackFanatic said:


> Thank you!  I would've LOVED to get to that sale [emoji30] Btw, love your blog - I am a fan!


----------



## glasskey

Michelle1x said:


> What coats did you find?
> I looked in the coats section everywhere.  All I saw was Ellen Tracy and brands like "Gallery" (not sure if it was actually Gallery but something like that).
> 
> I did see one or two Fleurette but even after 25% they were still expensive.  I bought a Fleurette coat a few years ago at Last Call for much less than NR sells them for.  Winter items are the *one thing* you can get at Last Call for less than NR, because they do additional 50% off.
> 
> I bought some merino sweaters that were damaged (I asked about repairing a few posts ago).  Then I realized I had $100 alterations free that I never used, so just took it to the in-store tailor.  They do repairs for free and hems for $10 and other small things, but most of us all have free alterations.
> 
> PS I might go back to the well today, just to check for the *unlikely event* that they added anything new.  Now I am waiting for the next post-CTR markdown (should be in a few weeks, right?) - to get some Nordstrom Collection cashmere for blowout prices hopefully.


Sorry didn't respond sooner--was out of town for the long weekend. I priced adjusted a black faux fur Alice & Olivia coat ($500 > $110), the Mackage Patricia peacoat trimmed in leather ($630 > $150), and a Vince puffer coat ($800 > $150). I'm not positive I will keep them all, since all of them are black and I already own two black coats (lol), but I figured I could always return it if/when I changed my mind.


----------



## deathcookie

This is an old article from 2014 but I thought it was kinda relevant for this thread since people are always inquiring about "made for NR" merchandise.  I have friends who SWEAR by stitchfix though. Of course most of us on this forum love to shop and deal hunt so a service like stitchfix sounds alien to us! 

http://www.adweek.com/adfreak/why-d...fix-show-2495-price-tag-nordstrom-rack-159245


----------



## daisygrl

Got these Valentino's for $89.99 last week. No red tag though. Still super happy about the find. Came with original box too.


----------



## jorton

Two of these just put out at the troy mi rack $789 or so


----------



## jorton

My purchase for the day... Rebecca minkoff small clutch/ makeup bag for $23 &#128513; I've been wanting one of these!







Also Spotted this Chloe on the way out. $899

Not sure if this and the PS are desirable, I don't know a ton about really high end bags, but I hope they make someone here happy.
Chloe bag also at Troy mi rack


----------



## ilovemykiddos

daisygrl said:


> Got these Valentino's for $89.99 last week. No red tag though. Still super happy about the find. Came with original box too.


Cute! What a steal!


----------



## dichka

Jimmy choo wallet on chain at Nordstrom rack lawrenceville, nj


----------



## NicoleAngelina

I know this isn't necessarily "on topic", but I'm guessing this is probably the best chance I have of finding someone with an answer  has anyone ever been to a barney's New York outlet? There's one in a city I'm visiting & I'm curious on whether it'll be worth the trip & time. Thanks in advance


----------



## ReiChan1

NicoleAngelina said:


> I know this isn't necessarily "on topic", but I'm guessing this is probably the best chance I have of finding someone with an answer  has anyone ever been to a barney's New York outlet? There's one in a city I'm visiting & I'm curious on whether it'll be worth the trip & time. Thanks in advance



Ooooh! I have one in the outlets that I've been to. It's usually a hit or miss in my case, but last week I did find some really well-fitting Current/Elliot $265 jeans for $23! Some deals are amazing, others not so much... But it's always worth having a look!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

NicoleAngelina said:


> I know this isn't necessarily "on topic", but I'm guessing this is probably the best chance I have of finding someone with an answer  has anyone ever been to a barney's New York outlet? There's one in a city I'm visiting & I'm curious on whether it'll be worth the trip & time. Thanks in advance




I've been to one a few times and I've never been too wowed. I tend to think they're overpriced and sometimes the bags are really damaged and still over priced. That doesn't stop me from looking cuz you never know.


----------



## silk7

deathcookie said:


> This is an old article from 2014 but I thought it was kinda relevant for this thread since people are always inquiring about "made for NR" merchandise.  I have friends who SWEAR by stitchfix though. Of course most of us on this forum love to shop and deal hunt so a service like stitchfix sounds alien to us!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.adweek.com/adfreak/why-d...fix-show-2495-price-tag-nordstrom-rack-159245




Thanks for sharing this! I love NR pricing but the true scores are those coming from full line with deep discounts...and that's the best part of the hunt &#128522;


----------



## ayumiken

Such cool stuff at unbeatable prices. God, I need to go shopping.


----------



## viba424

elisainthecity said:


> Just got Valentino rock studs for $52.48 (25% off $69.97)
> 
> View attachment 3008582
> View attachment 3008583




I noticed they had a ton of these at my rack and I was surprised to see two days later they were gone!

They also had a few Prada sunglasses with the bottom half of the lenses shaved off. Those were funky but looked really weird on me.


----------



## klynneann

sunnysideup8283 said:


> i've been to one a few times and i've never been too wowed. I tend to think they're overpriced and sometimes the bags are really damaged and still over priced. That doesn't stop me from looking cuz you never know.



+1


----------



## Shinz

Be wary of buying things off IG thinking you're getting a great deal. Most of the folks selling have bought items for significantly cheaper. One user was selling a bag for over $300, saying that retail was $1750. She bought that bag the same time I bought it at NR for $99 (maybe $75, I don't remember if it was CTR time or not). How is NR ok with so many people purchasing designer merchandise for the sole purpose of reselling it?


----------



## hedgwin99

Shinz said:


> Be wary of buying things off IG thinking you're getting a great deal. Most of the folks selling have bought items for significantly cheaper. One user was selling a bag for over $300, saying that retail was $1750. She bought that bag the same time I bought it at NR for $99 (maybe $75, I don't remember if it was CTR time or not). How is NR ok with so many people purchasing designer merchandise for the sole purpose of reselling it?




That is why NRRack have blue tags now. All blue tags excluded from CTR discount


----------



## JessLovesTim

My recent Nordstrom Rack Haul[emoji7]
DVF- sorry the wrap dress is hung weird- all of my hangers created a weird bump in the arms so I thought it would be best to use this type of hanger with tissue paper:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Then Valentino sunnies


Then an essential- lashes haha


Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## deathcookie

silk7 said:


> Thanks for sharing this! I love NR pricing but the true scores are those coming from full line with deep discounts...and that's the best part of the hunt &#128522;


Absolutely, it's all about the treasure hunting!  I read another article about how luxury brands have 80%+ profit margins!  Wowza, that means NR is still making good money after we score that designer handbag at 70-75% off.  Every time I make a purchase, I always think to myself "did I just fund that brand's advertising campaign?"


----------



## buyingpig

deathcookie said:


> Absolutely, it's all about the treasure hunting!  I read another article about how luxury brands have 80%+ profit margins!  Wowza, that means NR is still making good money after we score that designer handbag at 70-75% off.  Every time I make a purchase, I always think to myself "did I just fund that brand's advertising campaign?"



Well, they have to make money or we wouldn't have a NR


----------



## intrigue

NicoleAngelina said:


> I know this isn't necessarily "on topic", but I'm guessing this is probably the best chance I have of finding someone with an answer  has anyone ever been to a barney's New York outlet? There's one in a city I'm visiting & I'm curious on whether it'll be worth the trip & time. Thanks in advance



I've been to the one in Orlando. It is hit or miss as with most outlets....I've seen sales up to 60% off marked prices (in clearance clothing) and there was one lucky time I purchase a Celine Edge for 40% off! I have not seen Celine there since but I regularly see Chloe handbags, MBMJ, Rebecca Minkoff along with other contemporary brands.


----------



## gquinn

I'm returning a pair of Tory Burch Revas, size 7.5 in black with gold hardware to Southcenter. They are tagged $74.97, worn and refinished but look new. 

If you want me to put them on hold for you, PM me.


----------



## krissa

Gorgeous patent low pump prada pumps size 6.5 city center store. Pm for hold name. $189.97 worn and refinished.


----------



## tickedoffchick

NicoleAngelina said:


> I know this isn't necessarily "on topic", but I'm guessing this is probably the best chance I have of finding someone with an answer  has anyone ever been to a barney's New York outlet? There's one in a city I'm visiting & I'm curious on whether it'll be worth the trip & time. Thanks in advance


I've been to one in an outlet mall in Mass. It was ok but no spectacular deals. They had some Celine and YSL bags in a glass case. Slim pickings.


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone gotten ray bans red tagged/on sale? There's a few pairs of black aviators I love for $75. But I don't want to spend the price. Kinda hoping they go down.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

ReiChan1 said:


> Ooooh! I have one in the outlets that I've been to. It's usually a hit or miss in my case, but last week I did find some really well-fitting Current/Elliot $265 jeans for $23! Some deals are amazing, others not so much... But it's always worth having a look!







sunnysideup8283 said:


> I've been to one a few times and I've never been too wowed. I tend to think they're overpriced and sometimes the bags are really damaged and still over priced. That doesn't stop me from looking cuz you never know.







klynneann said:


> +1







intrigue said:


> I've been to the one in Orlando. It is hit or miss as with most outlets....I've seen sales up to 60% off marked prices (in clearance clothing) and there was one lucky time I purchase a Celine Edge for 40% off! I have not seen Celine there since but I regularly see Chloe handbags, MBMJ, Rebecca Minkoff along with other contemporary brands.







tickedoffchick said:


> I've been to one in an outlet mall in Mass. It was ok but no spectacular deals. They had some Celine and YSL bags in a glass case. Slim pickings.





Thanks so much for the replies, I'm gonna check it out next week! hopefully something good will pop up but I figured it probably wouldn't be as awesome as our beloved NR haha


----------



## deltalady

sparksfly said:


> Anyone gotten ray bans red tagged/on sale? There's a few pairs of black aviators I love for $75. But I don't want to spend the price. Kinda hoping they go down.
> 
> View attachment 3011875



All the Ray-Ban Aviators at my Rack sell out quickly. They can't keep them in stock.


----------



## sparksfly

deltalady said:


> All the Ray-Ban Aviators at my Rack sell out quickly. They can't keep them in stock.




Yeah I think they've had them a week. I called last week looking for Burberry(my mom wants a pair) and they said they had Ray-ban aviators but no Burberry.


----------



## jsmile

I'm making a trip from Canada down to Seattle/Portland area. Which one is better to shop at/spend more time in? downtown Portland Nordstrom rack with no sales tax or the Bellevue nordstrom rack?


----------



## krissa

krissa said:


> Gorgeous patent low pump prada pumps size 6.5 city center store. Pm for hold name. $189.97 worn and refinished.



I'm a total dope and forgot to include the picture.


----------



## mokummeisje

jsmile said:


> I'm making a trip from Canada down to Seattle/Portland area. Which one is better to shop at/spend more time in? downtown Portland Nordstrom rack with no sales tax or the Bellevue nordstrom rack?




Downtown Seattle NR is the very best. Lots of designer shoes and clothes. The NR by Washington Square in Beaverton (considered Portland) is good, not great. NR downtown Portland is small and hit or miss. Some designer stuff but nothing like Seattle. Hope that helps. Have fun!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

sparksfly said:


> Anyone gotten ray bans red tagged/on sale? There's a few pairs of black aviators I love for $75. But I don't want to spend the price. Kinda hoping they go down.
> 
> View attachment 3011875




If they're the polarized ones I'd snap them up. That's a really good price for polarized classic aviators.  Finding them red tagged would be quite the find.


----------



## silk7

deathcookie said:


> Absolutely, it's all about the treasure hunting!  I read another article about how luxury brands have 80%+ profit margins!  Wowza, that means NR is still making good money after we score that designer handbag at 70-75% off.  Every time I make a purchase, I always think to myself "did I just fund that brand's advertising campaign?"




Boy those markups are insane!! But end of day I've scored the most gorgeous designer bags and shoes for a fraction of the retail price from NR that I would never own otherwise &#128521;


----------



## gail13

jsmile said:


> I'm making a trip from Canada down to Seattle/Portland area. Which one is better to shop at/spend more time in? downtown Portland Nordstrom rack with no sales tax or the Bellevue nordstrom rack?



There are some really good sales at Nordstrom now-I would skip the Rack and go to the main store for best selection at 40-60% off.  The Rack merchandise is not nearly as good right now.


----------



## jorton

Longchamp $189 from $1000+


PM for location


----------



## maldita918

My cousin found this for me! [emoji7]


----------



## AnnaFreud

maldita918 said:


> My cousin found this for me! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012460
> View attachment 3012462




Could she be my cousin too?! So cute!


----------



## Brittney6

maldita918 said:


> My cousin found this for me! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012460
> View attachment 3012462



Those are beautiful!


----------



## babycinnamon

maldita918 said:


> My cousin found this for me! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012460
> View attachment 3012462




Aww what a sweet cousin!!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

maldita918 said:


> My cousin found this for me! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012460
> View attachment 3012462




Your cousin is awesome! Congrats on the great find.


----------



## jorton

Sorry ladies the gold longchamp is probably gone now. Already had a PM.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

PS Elliott - PM for info


----------



## Cthai

maldita918 said:


> My cousin found this for me! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012460
> View attachment 3012462



Super cute !


----------



## gottaluvmybags

gottaluvmybags said:


> PS Elliott - PM for info
> 
> View attachment 3012758
> View attachment 3012762
> View attachment 3012763
> View attachment 3012765




Bag sold!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Saw a few refurb coats today. Never seen this brand but it says is 71% off 



Looks like they had a sunglass shipment recently. Sorry I didn't get any UPCs. Too many. The Dior ones were $99.97 and the Celine was $149.97. I can't remember the price for the Valentinos off the top of my head.


----------



## devik

So right now on HauteLook there's this skincare brand I've never heard of before - "Infinique" - and they have a wrinkle serum of some sort that - get this - normally retails for $1,999.98, but you can buy it now for only $79!!

https://www.hautelook.com/event/85348

Yeah, mm-hmm.


----------



## buyingpig

devik said:


> So right now on HauteLook there's this skincare brand I've never heard of before - "Infinique" - and they have a wrinkle serum of some sort that - get this - normally retails for $1,999.98, but you can buy it now for only $79!!
> 
> https://www.hautelook.com/event/85348
> 
> Yeah, mm-hmm.



I am guessing they made mistake typing the msrp?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

devik said:


> So right now on HauteLook there's this skincare brand I've never heard of before - "Infinique" - and they have a wrinkle serum of some sort that - get this - normally retails for $1,999.98, but you can buy it now for only $79!!
> 
> https://www.hautelook.com/event/85348
> 
> Yeah, mm-hmm.



Skincare for $2K? Lol.


----------



## deltalady

Stuart Weitzman Nudist sandals are available in Cobalt blue


----------



## deltalady

Helmut Lang leather and jersey jacket for $309.97, sz L


----------



## Helloitsjackk

Miu miu! We never get anything this good at my rack!!


----------



## Michelle1x

any guesses on when the next round of markdowns will be?
Usually there is a pretty severe one after CTR.


----------



## chloe_chanel

maldita918 said:


> My cousin found this for me! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012460
> View attachment 3012462




Awesome deal!!


----------



## ag681

maldita918 said:


> My cousin found this for me! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012460
> View attachment 3012462


So awesome! I love mines like that


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Helloitsjackk said:


> Miu miu! We never get anything this good at my rack!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013213
> View attachment 3013213
> View attachment 3013217




Lovely!  congrats!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Michelle1x said:


> any guesses on when the next round of markdowns will be?
> 
> Usually there is a pretty severe one after CTR.




I hear a few people saying a couple weeks after but I never get an exact date


----------



## Michelle1x

elisainthecity said:


> I hear a few people saying a couple weeks after but I never get an exact date



So the weird thing is, isn't another CTR on July 4?  Only 4 weeks away.  Probably not a great CTR if they have one- not enough time to accumulate stock.  They would have to do the next markdown in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## deltalady

Ladies check your Off 5th's for designer shoes. I just posted some intel in that thread.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Michelle1x said:


> any guesses on when the next round of markdowns will be?
> 
> Usually there is a pretty severe one after CTR.




I was watching a Marc Jacobs skirt last CTR and it got marked down maybe 1-2 weeks later. But it only got marked down to the same price as CTR. It was $199 marked down to $150. I was able to get it this CTR for $125 with shipping for a search and send.


----------



## GA30281

Nordstrom find refurbished or altered MK bag.  I think I like it because it is different.  Small scratches on the gold details.  Love it!


----------



## tickedoffchick

GA30281 said:


> Nordstrom find refurbished or altered MK bag.  I think I like it because it is different.  Small scratches on the gold details.  Love it!


Their version of Fendi 2jours! Nice find!


----------



## 010mas

sparksfly said:


> Anyone gotten ray bans red tagged/on sale? There's a few pairs of black aviators I love for $75. But I don't want to spend the price. Kinda hoping they go down.
> 
> View attachment 3011875


If you look on Jomashop (I know this isn't nordstrom rack related), they're on sale. and for a while now, they've been giving out free giftcards and I actually got one that was worth $100 so I ended up getting these exact same ones (polarized too!) for just $25!! and that was including shipping and tax


----------



## LuxAddicted

Saw a Valentino rockstud camo clutch wristlet at NR Pacific Commons tonight in the display case. Price was around $650 I think. Should still be there in case anyone wants to call tomorrow.


----------



## sparksfly

010mas said:


> If you look on Jomashop (I know this isn't nordstrom rack related), they're on sale. and for a while now, they've been giving out free giftcards and I actually got one that was worth $100 so I ended up getting these exact same ones (polarized too!) for just $25!! and that was including shipping and tax




How did you get a gift card?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Found these cute Missoni flats for summer. $112.46 from $755. It's still in the store if anyone is interested.


----------



## ilove2shop247

Found a printed maxi skirt for $2.24 on the normal sales rack!!!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

ilove2shop247 said:


> Found a printed maxi skirt for $2.24 on the normal sales rack!!!!




Nice! Pictures!!


----------



## emilu

Found a light pink pair of rag & bone jeans for 9.95!  They were two sizes larger than what I normally wear but at that price I decided to try them on and they ran small.  So randomly priced! Didn't see any other deals like it. It did seem like it was a return.


----------



## sparksfly

emilu said:


> Found a light pink pair of rag & bone jeans for 9.95!  They were two sizes larger than what I normally wear but at that price I decided to try them on and they ran small.  So randomly priced! Didn't see any other deals like it. It did seem like it was a return.




Could you post a photo/the sku?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Found Alberto Fermani flat sandals (originally $255) for a penny! My first penny find! So excited!


----------



## Atahack23

Went to the state street Chicago rack during lunch and spotted the following items I thought would be of interest to you all. I didn't buy any.


----------



## Atahack23

and this too!


----------



## Atahack23

last find!


----------



## emilu

sparksfly said:


> Could you post a photo/the sku?







Sure. I see now I paid 3 cents more than I said. Lol


----------



## sacko

At the Nordstrom Ontario Mills they had this Proenza Schouler fringe crossbody bag. had small scuffs at the back, but it is going for about $459.95 from what i remember. i think the bag retailed around $1500 so pretty good deal. I did not buy it.


----------



## soleilbrun

I purchased some Stuart Weitzman gladiator sandals today. I'll post pics when they arrive in the mail.They were from the san leandro location. The palo alto location has a pair in a size 10.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

soleilbrun said:


> I purchased some Stuart Weitzman gladiator sandals today. I'll post pics when they arrive in the mail.They were from the san leandro location. The palo alto location has a pair in a size 10.




Please post sku# thanks


----------



## ochie

soleilbrun said:


> I purchased some Stuart Weitzman gladiator sandals today. I'll post pics when they arrive in the mail.They were from the san leandro location. The palo alto location has a pair in a size 10.




Sku please


----------



## devik

Atahack23 said:


> View attachment 3016204
> View attachment 3016205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last find!



Thanks for posting your finds!!!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Please post sku# thanks





ochie said:


> Sku please



Hello All,

I do not have the shoes but here is a number associated with the purchase on the receipt. Hopefully it's what you need. They are $199.97. The size 10 is at Ravenswood Rack 650.798-2022. I was helped by Evelyn V. Happy shopping

439005832680


----------



## AnnaFreud

sacko said:


> At the Nordstrom Ontario Mills they had this Proenza Schouler fringe crossbody bag. had small scuffs at the back, but it is going for about $459.95 from what i remember. i think the bag retailed around $1500 so pretty good deal. I did not buy it.




I hope someone here got this! Super cute but I can't pull off fringes. Thanks for the Intel.


----------



## Michelle1x

AnnaFreud said:


> I hope someone here got this! Super cute but I can't pull off fringes. Thanks for the Intel.



If this is it (and I think it is)- this is a great stylish bag but small.  The reviewers said the same.  Cute though.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/proenza...ferralID=c72c3656-0964-11e5-8635-001b2166becc


----------



## befrank

Is this a good deal? Herve Leger Sydney dress $250 from $1250.


----------



## Shkstephenk

CoH Jeans $9.48!!


----------



## befrank

Shkstephenk said:


> CoH Jeans $9.48!!




That's hot!


----------



## krissa

Shkstephenk said:


> CoH Jeans $9.48!!



Shut up!! I thought $19.98 was a good deal.


----------



## tnguye78

befrank said:


> Is this a good deal? Herve Leger Sydney dress $250 from $1250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017845
> View attachment 3017846



YES! That is an awesome deal! Hope you bought it!


----------



## buyingpig

befrank said:


> Is this a good deal? Herve Leger Sydney dress $250 from $1250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017845
> View attachment 3017846



Love the color! It's a pretty good price IMO.  Just make sure it's a good fit and you love it.


----------



## befrank

tnguye78 said:


> YES! That is an awesome deal! Hope you bought it!







buyingpig said:


> Love the color! It's a pretty good price IMO.  Just make sure it's a good fit and you love it.




Thanks for the feedback. I did end up buying it. It was in excellent condition and the fit was good. I'm still learning about NR and how to spot good deals there. I'm going to have to pull out the Spanx though! Lol


----------



## tnguye78

befrank said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I did end up buying it. It was in excellent condition and the fit was good. I'm still learning about NR and how to spot good deals there. I'm going to have to pull out the Spanx though! Lol



$250 is still cheaper than used HL! I wish to find one with that amazing price!


----------



## krissa

I snagged this today for $100 which is steep, but I think I may return and rebuy and use my $20 note. 



I also got a cute pink 100% cashmere sweater for $22.


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> I snagged this today for $100 which is steep, but I think I may return and rebuy and use my $20 note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a cute pink 100% cashmere sweater for $22.




Could you post the sku?


----------



## hongc2

krissa said:


> I snagged this today for $100 which is steep, but I think I may return and rebuy and use my $20 note.
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a cute pink 100% cashmere sweater for $22.


So cute!!


----------



## krissa

It was altered and refinished so sorry. I was just coming to edit my post.


----------



## buyingpig

krissa said:


> It was altered and refinished so sorry. I was just coming to edit my post.



Congrats, you always have the best Burberry finds!


----------



## soleilbrun

befrank said:


> Is this a good deal? Herve Leger Sydney dress $250 from $1250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017845
> View attachment 3017846



That is a very good deal. Congrats!


----------



## sacko

Michelle1x said:


> If this is it (and I think it is)- this is a great stylish bag but small.  The reviewers said the same.  Cute though.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/proenza...ferralID=c72c3656-0964-11e5-8635-001b2166becc



yeah that is the bag, but in the creme white color


----------



## sparksfly

So annoying when people post items they got then block out the sku. Someone just posted a bunch of designer $5 jeans and blocked out all the sku's.

I understood on penny items but these are items you can search and send.


----------



## bussbuss

I know......so so annoying especially cos i would love to get one of those jeans


----------



## Michelle1x

sparksfly said:


> So annoying when people post items they got then block out the sku. Someone just posted a bunch of designer $5 jeans and blocked out all the sku's.
> 
> I understood on penny items but these are items you can search and send.


why do they do that?  What is the  motivation?


----------



## sparksfly

Michelle1x said:


> why do they do that?  What is the  motivation?




I have no idea. She posted the actual emailed receipt and blocked out the the sku and was like "oh I just searched and sent a bunch of pairs"


----------



## Michelle1x

does anybody know when the next CTR is?


----------



## Cthai

Shkstephenk said:


> CoH Jeans $9.48!!



Wow! I never find any CoH jeans for they cheap!!


----------



## krissa

Michelle1x said:


> does anybody know when the next CTR is?



Prob 4th of july


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> I have no idea. She posted the actual emailed receipt and blocked out the the sku and was like "oh I just searched and sent a bunch of pairs"



If she did a search and send she prob won't share the sku so people can't run out and buy them before they are shipped.


----------



## hedgwin99

krissa said:


> I snagged this today for $100 which is steep, but I think I may return and rebuy and use my $20 note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a cute pink 100% cashmere sweater for $22.




Wow!!! Nice nice I wish I could found one at my local NR Rack


----------



## Atahack23

krissa said:


> I snagged this today for $100 which is steep, but I think I may return and rebuy and use my $20 note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a cute pink 100% cashmere sweater for $22.




Cute! I would have snagged that too!


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> If she did a search and send she prob won't share the sku so people can't run out and buy them before they are shipped.




Very true. What she posted said shipped. 

Saw it again on Instagram from another person. Both were rag and bone and Hudson skinnies for $5.


----------



## AnnaFreud

sparksfly said:


> I have no idea. She posted the actual emailed receipt and blocked out the the sku and was like "oh I just searched and sent a bunch of pairs"




Most of the time, she post these items to ask others to be on the look out for her particular size. [emoji19]


----------



## hedgwin99

sparksfly said:


> Very true. What she posted said shipped.
> 
> Saw it again on Instagram from another person. Both were rag and bone and Hudson skinnies for $5.







AnnaFreud said:


> Most of the time, she post these items to ask others to be on the look out for her particular size. [emoji19]




You have to be "that" crowd to get the inside info. These days I just look. No point going nuts searching for it


----------



## sparksfly

AnnaFreud said:


> Most of the time, she post these items to ask others to be on the look out for her particular size. [emoji19]







hedgwin99 said:


> You have to be "that" crowd to get the inside info. These days I just look. No point going nuts searching for it




That's true it's the same crowd.

If she posted the sku I could know if my store had her size lol. 

She said for one she did a search and send and the item wasn't available but asked for people to look out for her size. 

If it's not showing up for a search and send its not gonna be at any stores.


----------



## hongc2

sparksfly said:


> That's true it's the same crowd.
> 
> If she posted the sku I could know if my store had her size lol.
> 
> She said for one she did a search and send and the item wasn't available but asked for people to look out for her size.
> 
> If it's not showing up for a search and send its not gonna be at any stores.



Sometimes the app information isn't accurate. It can show up as none available on the app and still show up in stores. Seen it happen before!


----------



## krissa

Forgive me. The next ctr is 6/18-6/21 for Father's Day!


----------



## Cthai

Never really see true designer stuff at the rack i go to except for today .. burberry Wedge , nice and comfortable but I didn't buy it! Told myself no more heels or wedge lol sticking to flats


----------



## Cthai

Funny I couldn't attache more then one pic at a tkme


----------



## Cthai

Side view


----------



## Michelle1x

krissa said:


> Forgive me. The next ctr is 6/18-6/21 for Father's Day!


REALLY?  Thats only 2 weeks away, and in ONE WEEK you can buy with price protection?

I just went to a local NR and they seemed pretty light on inventory to me.  Not sure how good this CTR will be.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

krissa said:


> Forgive me. The next ctr is 6/18-6/21 for Father's Day!




There wasn't a CTR for Mother's Day so I didn't think there would be one for Father's Day, surprising! Is there not going to be one for 4th of July then?


----------



## bagshoemisses

sparksfly said:


> So annoying when people post items they got then block out the sku. Someone just posted a bunch of designer $5 jeans and blocked out all the sku's.
> 
> I understood on penny items but these are items you can search and send.




Because they are greedy and want everything to themselves. It's okay to share, it's social media. LOL


----------



## sparksfly

bagshoemisses said:


> Because they are greedy and want everything to themselves. It's okay to share, it's social media. LOL




Very true. They give the group the sku but tell everyone else to look for it. Like it's not a penny find so why not just post it?

I'd rather know my store has it than trek out to not find it.


----------



## krissa

NicoleAngelina said:


> There wasn't a CTR for Mother's Day so I didn't think there would be one for Father's Day, surprising! Is there not going to be one for 4th of July then?



I was surprised by that too that's why I thought July 4th would be next. I'm almost positive there will be one for Fourth of July. It's a major holiday.


----------



## PetiteFromSF




----------



## krissa

Michelle1x said:


> REALLY?  Thats only 2 weeks away, and in ONE WEEK you can buy with price protection?
> 
> I just went to a local NR and they seemed pretty light on inventory to me.  Not sure how good this CTR will be.



Well there was recent markdowns so that helps if you've been eyeing something red tagged. Plus you never know what will come in or be returned to your store.


----------



## amstevens714

krissa said:


> I snagged this today for $100 which is steep, but I think I may return and rebuy and use my $20 note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a cute pink 100% cashmere sweater for $22.




It's really cute and as long as you take care of it - will be a great investment piece!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

So I'm probably returning these tomorrow if anyone is interested. I tried to make it work but they're just too big for me. It was 224.98 plus tax (red tagged during CTR). the red tag says 299.99. Size 6.5.


----------



## hongc2

bagshoemisses said:


> Because they are greedy and want everything to themselves. It's okay to share, it's social media. LOL



Not defending any particular person or group, but to be fair, they aren't obligated to share anything. It's their personal account, they can post anything just like how we are. It's not their job or responsibility and it's fine if they share with their "group" I'm sure we all have some friends of our own who we share deals with. Again I am not defending anyone or anything, just sharing my thoughts.


----------



## purselover30

sparksfly said:


> Very true. What she posted said shipped.
> 
> Saw it again on Instagram from another person. Both were rag and bone and Hudson skinnies for $5.


Yes, we must follow the same people on IG. I just looked and read the comments because i knew someone was going to ask for the sku..... and nothing i knew she wasn't giving that info up.  BUT the nerve of her to ask for if anyone to see her size please let her know!!!! I wanted to say yea you can get them off ebay if i found them. You know they buying them up to resell them.....


----------



## southernusagirl

Cthai said:


> Never really see true designer stuff at the rack i go to except for today .. burberry Wedge , nice and comfortable but I didn't buy it! Told myself no more heels or wedge lol sticking to flats



So cute!  Wish they were my size.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I found this Tadashi Shoji cocktail dress for $54.50 last weekend.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

maldita918 said:


> My cousin found this for me! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012460
> View attachment 3012462


 
Great find - congrats!


----------



## viba424

hongc2 said:


> Not defending any particular person or group, but to be fair, they aren't obligated to share anything. It's their personal account, they can post anything just like how we are. It's not their job or responsibility and it's fine if they share with their "group" I'm sure we all have some friends of our own who we share deals with. Again I am not defending anyone or anything, just sharing my thoughts.



Amen, thank you.


----------



## AnnaFreud

purselover30 said:


> Yes, we must follow the same people on IG. I just looked and read the comments because i knew someone was going to ask for the sku..... and nothing i knew she wasn't giving that info up.  BUT the nerve of her to ask for if anyone to see her size please let her know!!!! I wanted to say [bold]yea you can get them off ebay if i found them. [/bold]You know they buying them up to resell them.....




LOL! Amen to that!


----------



## sparksfly

purselover30 said:


> Yes, we must follow the same people on IG. I just looked and read the comments because i knew someone was going to ask for the sku..... and nothing i knew she wasn't giving that info up.  BUT the nerve of her to ask for if anyone to see her size please let her know!!!! I wanted to say yea you can get them off ebay if i found them. You know they buying them up to resell them.....




I think so. 

I know they send packages to other women in the group. They know their sizes and send them things. 

Someone posted a sku for a pair of $35 Marc Jacobs jeans. Debating on doing a search and send. She said they feel like your wearing pjs.


----------



## Shinz

Interesting timing on posting a sku...

Bummer is I know that at least a few live in my area. I just wish they wouldn't wipe out the stock to sell when some of us actually want the item.


----------



## Michelle1x

purselover30 said:


> Yes, we must follow the same people on IG. I just looked and read the comments because i knew someone was going to ask for the sku..... and nothing i knew she wasn't giving that info up.  BUT the nerve of her to ask for if anyone to see her size please let her know!!!! I wanted to say yea you can get them off ebay if i found them. You know they buying them up to resell them.....


I think that people buying stuff specifically to resell is winding down though.  I don't buy anything specifically to resell, but I used to be looser with my NR return discipline because I thought I could always sell my leftover NR buys on ebay as long as the tags were still attached.  Thats not as easy as it used to be even for good brands.  I don't know if ebay is losing its buyer population, or the cost sensitivity of the recession never went away, or what.

I had some James Perse and some Majestic that I bought from NR last year, and I tried to sell it on ebay for almost nothing and it took *forever*.  And the tags were still attached.


----------



## sparksfly

What's the point of putting the sku for one and not the others then telling people to dm you for the $5 Jean sku?


----------



## kema042290

Atahack23 said:


> View attachment 3016198
> View attachment 3016199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this too!



Hmmmm I wanna see if they have this in a xs. What should I say if I call a store?


----------



## authenticplease

These were available at NR at Perimeter in ATL.....




Ray Bans $79.99-$89.99




Front blue/white pair is Dolce & Gabanna, others are Prada. All were $99.99 or less


----------



## sparksfly

kema042290 said:


> Hmmmm I wanna see if they have this in a xs. What should I say if I call a store?




When I call I say I'd like to be transferred to a certain department. In your case women's outerwear and then when I get transferred I say I was wondering if they could look up a sku to see if any other stores have it in stock.


----------



## sparksfly

Just called my local store to do a search and send(another store has the item but it's an hour and a half away. I don't feel like going all the way there) and they wouldn't do it over the phone. Said they can't take credit card info.

They've totally done it before, for me.


Keep seeing all these cheap jeans on Instagram for $5 and they don't post skus. Feel bad comment on each one asking lol since it's usually the same person.


----------



## deltalady

I bought this Burberry belt for $99.99 today. It's for men but I'm totally going to rock it.


----------



## bakeacookie

I found this  Kate Spade bracelet in gold ($29.95), now I have both silver and gold! If anyone sees rose gold or the matching earrings, please let me know.


----------



## louvigilante

bakeacookie said:


> I found this  Kate Spade bracelet in gold ($29.95), now I have both silver and gold! If anyone sees rose gold or the matching earrings, please let me know.




I saw them on the website, their surprise sale last time.


----------



## bakeacookie

louvigilante said:


> I saw them on the website, their surprise sale last time.



Thanks! They stack nicely with my H and LV bracelet.


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> Just called my local store to do a search and send(another store has the item but it's an hour and a half away. I don't feel like going all the way there) and they wouldn't do it over the phone. Said they can't take credit card info.
> 
> They've totally done it before, for me.
> 
> 
> Keep seeing all these cheap jeans on Instagram for $5 and they don't post skus. Feel bad comment on each one asking lol since it's usually the same person.



Total speculation, but most of the $5 jeans I saw (last time there was a flurry if them) they were all made for the rack. Idk if there's an actual quality difference between made for the rack and the normal dept store brands.


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> I found this  Kate Spade bracelet in gold ($29.95), now I have both silver and gold! If anyone sees rose gold or the matching earrings, please let me know.




Super cute! Show us your stack!


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> Total speculation, but most of the $5 jeans I saw (last time there was a flurry if them) they were all made for the rack. Idk if there's an actual quality difference between made for the rack and the normal dept store brands.



Didn't think of that. 

Yeah they're Hudson, Rag and Bone and Joe Jeans. There was also a pair of $10 AG jeans. 

Figure If I can get a sku I'll order them and decide. The Rag and Bone are green cargo which I don't have a pair of. So even if they are for $5 I may end up keeping them.


----------



## bakeacookie

annafreud said:


> super cute! Show us your stack!









 here they are! I need to work on my gold options a little more.


----------



## krissa

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3020484
> 
> View attachment 3020485
> 
> 
> here they are! I need to work on my gold options a little more.



I love the stack!!


----------



## bakeacookie

krissa said:


> I love the stack!!



Thank you! NR is great for finding bracelets to stack.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Is this a good deal? Also, what are your thoughts on this bag? Totally an impulse purchase. Haha.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3020624
> View attachment 3020625
> 
> 
> Is this a good deal? Also, what are your thoughts on this bag? Totally an impulse purchase. Haha.


Ok. Here is my 2 cents worth. Did you buy it because you love it? or did you buy it because of the price? If the answer is yes to both, then it's worth every penny because you love it and it's a great price. However if you are unsure, then I would not have purchased it. If I am unsure about anything I'm purchasing, I usually don't buy it. Hope that helps you. The bag is a little too busy for me IMO but if you love it, keep it.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

ilovemykiddos said:


> Ok. Here is my 2 cents worth. Did you buy it because you love it? or did you buy it because of the price? If the answer is yes to both, then it's worth every penny because you love it and it's a great price. However if you are unsure, then I would not have purchased it. If I am unsure about anything I'm purchasing, I usually don't buy it. Hope that helps you. The bag is a little too busy for me IMO but if you love it, keep it.




I love the print! I wasn't sure if the price was good though. I haven't really been into Valentino bags but this one caught my eye. 

The only reason I am contemplating is because I just got an Alexander Wang bag I've been dying to get (finally showed up at my local rack) so it would be OK if I didn't get to keep this bag. I would prefer to have a good deal if I were to splurge on a second bag because ... Well there will always be other bags... 

Ack, I guess I'll have to think about it for the next day.


----------



## originalbaghag

sparksfly said:


> I think so.
> 
> I know they send packages to other women in the group. They know their sizes and send them things.
> 
> Someone posted a sku for a pair of $35 Marc Jacobs jeans. Debating on doing a search and send. She said they feel like your wearing pjs.



Forgive my ignorance here... but what is this group y'all are talking about? Id like to know so I have another thing to be frustrated about during sale season haha.


----------



## Shopmore

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3020624
> View attachment 3020625
> 
> 
> Is this a good deal? Also, what are your thoughts on this bag? Totally an impulse purchase. Haha.




Is this in Chicago on Chicago Ave? I swear I saw this last night.


----------



## sparksfly

originalbaghag said:


> Forgive my ignorance here... but what is this group y'all are talking about? Id like to know so I have another thing to be frustrated about during sale season haha.




It's just a group of girls who shared penny(1 cent) deals on Instagram. Now they just trade their penny items and post other food deals like the $5 jeans. But they usually don't share skus. 

Some share skus more easily than others I've noticed.


----------



## southernusagirl

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3020484
> 
> View attachment 3020485
> 
> 
> here they are! I need to work on my gold options a little more.




Love this look!  So cute.


----------



## klynneann

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3020484
> 
> View attachment 3020485
> 
> 
> here they are! I need to work on my gold options a little more.



Awesome stacks!


----------



## glasskey

sparksfly said:


> It's just a group of girls who shared penny(1 cent) deals on Instagram. Now they just trade their penny items and post other food deals like the $5 jeans. But they usually don't share skus.
> 
> Some share skus more easily than others I've noticed.



This may be an unpopular opinion, but I prefer that they don't share and totally understand why. Once an SKU is out, stores get wiped clean, and when I try to find something at my local stores I can't. I do understand that it the sucks for people who are too busy to search themselves, or who live far from a Rack (which will be me pretty soom, believe me I know the pain), but if they are giving out SKUs through private DM that seems pretty fair to me. As someone else says, no one is obligated to share, ever.

Personally, sometimes I don't share good finds on Instagram because I don't have time, but sometimes it's because I know a bunch of people will DM me asking for SKU or asking me to sell (I am not a reseller, have literally never sold a thing in my life.) It gets wearing and tedious. I mean, a community of sharing only works with everyone actually, you know, sharing (like this one, love you guys), but on IG I feel like so many people demand things without giving anything back.


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3020484
> 
> View attachment 3020485
> 
> 
> here they are! I need to work on my gold options a little more.




Forget the KS, I think I need that LV bracelet and those clic clacs are to die for!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Shopmore said:


> Is this in Chicago on Chicago Ave? I swear I saw this last night.




It was in the SF Market Street store


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3020484
> 
> View attachment 3020485
> 
> 
> here they are! I need to work on my gold options a little more.



Adorable!


----------



## hongc2

glasskey said:


> This may be an unpopular opinion, but I prefer that they don't share and totally understand why. Once an SKU is out, stores get wiped clean, and when I try to find something at my local stores I can't. I do understand that it the sucks for people who are too busy to search themselves, or who live far from a Rack (which will be me pretty soom, believe me I know the pain), but if they are giving out SKUs through private DM that seems pretty fair to me. As someone else says, no one is obligated to share, ever.
> 
> Personally, sometimes I don't share good finds on Instagram because I don't have time, but sometimes it's because I know a bunch of people will DM me asking for SKU or asking me to sell (I am not a reseller, have literally never sold a thing in my life.) It gets wearing and tedious. I mean, a community of sharing only works with everyone actually, you know, sharing (like this one, love you guys), but on IG I feel like so many people demand things without giving anything back.



I totally agree! Great points!!


----------



## purselover30

sparksfly said:


> I think so.
> 
> I know they send packages to other women in the group. They know their sizes and send them things.
> 
> Someone posted a sku for a pair of $35 Marc Jacobs jeans. Debating on doing a search and send. She said they feel like your wearing pjs.


 
I thought about it too but, I couldn't help but notice that it was pretty interesting to post the sku all of a sudden.... im still trying to work out for the summer and buying jeans for this size is a NO Bueno..... I'm going to trying and go to my NR to see whats going.


----------



## purselover30

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3020484
> 
> View attachment 3020485
> 
> 
> here they are! I need to work on my gold options a little more.


 
Cute!!! I love things to stack. I haven't been into jewelry lately but this makes me want to do something like this.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

My family decided to make me a happy camper (not that I wasn't already hehe) on my vacation & took me to a Nordstrom rack! My mom, sister & I made off pretty well! I ended up with the lace Valentino booties, southwest looking bow RED heels & the flip flops(lol they make me laugh tbh).
The two Valentino Garavani's in the front were $189, the Valentino Garavani flip flops were $39 and the Valentino RED's were $89 which are the four in back. All with original boxes! Unfortunately all the SKU's are assorted  but here are all these beauties!! Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## deltalady

NicoleAngelina said:


> My family decided to make me a happy camper (not that I wasn't already hehe) on my vacation & took me to a Nordstrom rack! My mom, sister & I made off pretty well! I ended up with the lace Valentino booties, southwest looking bow RED heels & the flip flops(lol they make me laugh tbh).
> The two Valentino Garavani's in the front were $189, the Valentino Garavani flip flops were $39 and the Valentino RED's were $89 which are the four in back. All with original boxes! Unfortunately all the SKU's are assorted  but here are all these beauties!! Thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3021300
> View attachment 3021304
> View attachment 3021306



Nice!!


----------



## sparksfly

Feel bad. I started a a each and send but they had issues and my lunch break was over so I had to hang up.


----------



## devik

GirlieShoppe said:


> View attachment 3019618
> View attachment 3019619
> 
> 
> I found this Tadashi Shoji cocktail dress for $54.50 last weekend.



I **love** that dress - what a great price too! You majorly lucked out. I hope you have somewhere fun to wear it to in your near future!!!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

NicoleAngelina said:


> My family decided to make me a happy camper (not that I wasn't already hehe) on my vacation & took me to a Nordstrom rack! My mom, sister & I made off pretty well! I ended up with the lace Valentino booties, southwest looking bow RED heels & the flip flops(lol they make me laugh tbh).
> The two Valentino Garavani's in the front were $189, the Valentino Garavani flip flops were $39 and the Valentino RED's were $89 which are the four in back. All with original boxes! Unfortunately all the SKU's are assorted  but here are all these beauties!! Thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3021300
> View attachment 3021304
> View attachment 3021306


Wow! Great deals!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

elisainthecity said:


> It was in the SF Market Street store


I went there and that rack is really a hit or miss. Their shoe section is pathetic though. Keep the bag if you love it and it's a good deal.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

ilovemykiddos said:


> I went there and that rack is really a hit or miss. Their shoe section is pathetic though. Keep the bag if you love it and it's a good deal.




Really? I've been lucky when it comes shoes there. I scored ferragamos, Burberry, Choos, Valentino (not the fabulous rockstuds though) and pradas there. Haven't seen Louboutins ever though at the Bay Area racks.


----------



## Unicorn prowler

glasskey said:


> This may be an unpopular opinion, but I prefer that they don't share and totally understand why. Once an SKU is out, stores get wiped clean, and when I try to find something at my local stores I can't. I do understand that it the sucks for people who are too busy to search themselves, or who live far from a Rack (which will be me pretty soom, believe me I know the pain), but if they are giving out SKUs through private DM that seems pretty fair to me. As someone else says, no one is obligated to share, ever.
> 
> Personally, sometimes I don't share good finds on Instagram because I don't have time, but sometimes it's because I know a bunch of people will DM me asking for SKU or asking me to sell (I am not a reseller, have literally never sold a thing in my life.) It gets wearing and tedious. I mean, a community of sharing only works with everyone actually, you know, sharing (like this one, love you guys), but on IG I feel like so many people demand things without giving anything back.


Couldn't agree with you more! No one is obligated to share.  And now stores are pulling items much quicker than before. Respect to those true hunters!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

devik said:


> I **love** that dress - what a great price too! You majorly lucked out. I hope you have somewhere fun to wear it to in your near future!!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Crazy deals! Those lace booties are TDF!!!



NicoleAngelina said:


> My family decided to make me a happy camper (not that I wasn't already hehe) on my vacation & took me to a Nordstrom rack! My mom, sister & I made off pretty well! I ended up with the lace Valentino booties, southwest looking bow RED heels & the flip flops(lol they make me laugh tbh).
> The two Valentino Garavani's in the front were $189, the Valentino Garavani flip flops were $39 and the Valentino RED's were $89 which are the four in back. All with original boxes! Unfortunately all the SKU's are assorted  but here are all these beauties!! Thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3021300
> View attachment 3021304
> View attachment 3021306


----------



## ilovemykiddos

ilovemykiddos said:


> I went there and that rack is really a hit or miss. Their shoe section is pathetic though. Keep the bag if you love it and it's a good deal.


This is the one across the main mall right? There is another location that is a bit further away in downtown.


----------



## candy2100

glasskey said:


> This may be an unpopular opinion, but I prefer that they don't share and totally understand why. Once an SKU is out, stores get wiped clean, and when I try to find something at my local stores I can't. I do understand that it the sucks for people who are too busy to search themselves, or who live far from a Rack (which will be me pretty soom, believe me I know the pain), but if they are giving out SKUs through private DM that seems pretty fair to me. As someone else says, no one is obligated to share, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, sometimes I don't share good finds on Instagram because I don't have time, but sometimes it's because I know a bunch of people will DM me asking for SKU or asking me to sell (I am not a reseller, have literally never sold a thing in my life.) It gets wearing and tedious. I mean, a community of sharing only works with everyone actually, you know, sharing (like this one, love you guys), but on IG I feel like so many people demand things without giving anything back.




I agree with you.


----------



## cuhlee

sacko said:


> At the Nordstrom Ontario Mills they had this Proenza Schouler fringe crossbody bag. had small scuffs at the back, but it is going for about $459.95 from what i remember. i think the bag retailed around $1500 so pretty good deal. I did not buy it.




Does anyone know if this is still available? Realize it's been a while and I'm probably too late but thought I'd check if anyone had happened to see it in the past day or two. Thank you!!


----------



## sparksfly

When you do a search and send does your store pull nation wide? The first time I did it, they pulled nationwide but I just tried to do it again and he only looked in my state(one store had the item but they couldn't find it) and he didn't bother checking nationwide.


Might call a store in another state.


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> When you do a search and send does your store pull nation wide? The first time I did it, they pulled nationwide but I just tried to do it again and he only looked in my state(one store had the item but they couldn't find it) and he didn't bother checking nationwide.
> 
> 
> Might call a store in another state.



It automatically pulls nationwide if the item is available.


----------



## krissa

NicoleAngelina said:


> My family decided to make me a happy camper (not that I wasn't already hehe) on my vacation & took me to a Nordstrom rack! My mom, sister & I made off pretty well! I ended up with the lace Valentino booties, southwest looking bow RED heels & the flip flops(lol they make me laugh tbh).
> The two Valentino Garavani's in the front were $189, the Valentino Garavani flip flops were $39 and the Valentino RED's were $89 which are the four in back. All with original boxes! Unfortunately all the SKU's are assorted  but here are all these beauties!! Thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3021300
> View attachment 3021304
> View attachment 3021306



Nice!! &#128525;


----------



## klynneann

NicoleAngelina said:


> My family decided to make me a happy camper (not that I wasn't already hehe) on my vacation & took me to a Nordstrom rack! My mom, sister & I made off pretty well! I ended up with the lace Valentino booties, southwest looking bow RED heels & the flip flops(lol they make me laugh tbh).
> The two Valentino Garavani's in the front were $189, the Valentino Garavani flip flops were $39 and the Valentino RED's were $89 which are the four in back. All with original boxes! Unfortunately all the SKU's are assorted  but here are all these beauties!! Thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3021300
> View attachment 3021304
> View attachment 3021306



Great finds!!


----------



## silk7

glasskey said:


> This may be an unpopular opinion, but I prefer that they don't share and totally understand why. Once an SKU is out, stores get wiped clean, and when I try to find something at my local stores I can't. I do understand that it the sucks for people who are too busy to search themselves, or who live far from a Rack (which will be me pretty soom, believe me I know the pain), but if they are giving out SKUs through private DM that seems pretty fair to me. As someone else says, no one is obligated to share, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, sometimes I don't share good finds on Instagram because I don't have time, but sometimes it's because I know a bunch of people will DM me asking for SKU or asking me to sell (I am not a reseller, have literally never sold a thing in my life.) It gets wearing and tedious. I mean, a community of sharing only works with everyone actually, you know, sharing (like this one, love you guys), but on IG I feel like so many people demand things without giving anything back.




 +1 It's up to the individual what they want to share or not...I see some great finds on IG as well and appreciate the leads.


----------



## girlhasbags

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3020624
> View attachment 3020625
> 
> 
> Is this a good deal? Also, what are your thoughts on this bag? Totally an impulse purchase. Haha.



My 2 cents.... I like it it is very specific though. The price is amazing. I would have purchased it.


----------



## silk7

On a more relevant note I spotted this really nice Valentino Red leather jacket size 42 in the Large section. I left it so if anyone is interested please PM for location


----------



## Shinz

I returned a pair of Prada D'orsay pumps, black, size 8. $199 and is still $650 on the website. Should be there tomorrow if you're there early! Pasadena rack.


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> It automatically pulls nationwide if the item is available.




That's what I thought. He only called the stores around here. I'll call another store tomorrow and see. 

Called one store and they kept transferring me to women's and I'd be waiting for the transfer but somehow end up back to the same person I talked to. Who didn't know it was me. She transferred me atleast 3 times and I kept getting her again. Then I finally got transferred and the guy was like "oh I'll transfer you to someone else" hung up and called another store lol.


----------



## lvlouis

NicoleAngelina said:


> My family decided to make me a happy camper (not that I wasn't already hehe) on my vacation & took me to a Nordstrom rack! My mom, sister & I made off pretty well! I ended up with the lace Valentino booties, southwest looking bow RED heels & the flip flops(lol they make me laugh tbh).
> The two Valentino Garavani's in the front were $189, the Valentino Garavani flip flops were $39 and the Valentino RED's were $89 which are the four in back. All with original boxes! Unfortunately all the SKU's are assorted  but here are all these beauties!! Thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3021300
> View attachment 3021304
> View attachment 3021306




Great finds. Can you show sku for flip flops? Which store did you go to?


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> That's what I thought. He only called the stores around here. I'll call another store tomorrow and see.
> 
> Called one store and they kept transferring me to women's and I'd be waiting for the transfer but somehow end up back to the same person I talked to. Who didn't know it was me. She transferred me atleast 3 times and I kept getting her again. Then I finally got transferred and the guy was like "oh I'll transfer you to someone else" hung up and called another store lol.



Did he give you a list of the stores? He may have only called certain stores bc if the # of stores is too low it forces you to call the store individually vs place the order for you and have a store that can fill it pull it and send it to you. Calling around can def be a pain.


----------



## krissa

Shinz said:


> I returned a pair of Prada D'orsay pumps, black, size 8. $199 and is still $650 on the website. Should be there tomorrow if you're there early! Pasadena rack.



Do you still have the sku from your receipt?


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> Did he give you a list of the stores? He may have only called certain stores bc if the # of stores is too low it forces you to call the store individually vs place the order for you and have a store that can fill it pull it and send it to you. Calling around can def be a pain.




He didn't. I said I knew a store an hour away had stock and he tried them but they couldn't find the item.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

deltalady said:


> Nice!!




Thanks!!



ilovemykiddos said:


> Wow! Great deals!




I know! I may have gone crazy with buying. We ended up going back yesterday to buy more haha.



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Crazy deals! Those lace booties are TDF!!!




I know! [emoji7] I'm obsessed with them!



krissa said:


> Nice!! [emoji7]



Thanks! [emoji4]



klynneann said:


> Great finds!!




Thanks!! [emoji3]



lvlouis said:


> Great finds. Can you show sku for flip flops? Which store did you go to?




They are an assorted SKU but I got them from the mission valley store. Went back yesterday and got a few more things and their Valentino & RED collection looks really bare from sizes 5 1/2 to 9 1/2 now(lol my sisters, mom and I all have different shoes sizes). I think there's a pair of flip flops in black in 7 1/2, and a few really high heels/platform boots in the 7s and 8s. Would be worth a call! I would note the Valentino REDS run 1/2 or even a full size small just as a heads up! Good luck! [emoji4]


----------



## MrsRed

Lately I couldn't find awesome deal but I finally found Chanel Shoes[emoji173]&#65038; at NR today!
The best deal ever in my NR history!!!


----------



## louboutal

MrsRed said:


> Lately I couldn't find awesome deal but I finally found Chanel Shoes[emoji173]&#65038; at NR today!
> The best deal ever in my NR history!!!




Omg! Please post pics! That's awesome!! Congrats [emoji16]


----------



## cuhlee

I just bought these refurbished Manolo Chaos heels size 35 for $229 but can't decide whether I should keep them... I love the color but think that maybe I should hold out for a pair of kitten pumps instead since I'd probably get more use out of those... Do any of you ladies think this is a buy worth keeping? Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

southernusagirl said:


> Love this look!  So cute.





klynneann said:


> Awesome stacks!





AnnaFreud said:


> Forget the KS, I think I need that LV bracelet and those clic clacs are to die for!!





elisainthecity said:


> Adorable!





purselover30 said:


> Cute!!! I love things to stack. I haven't been into jewelry lately but this makes me want to do something like this.



Thank you all!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

MrsRed said:


> Lately I couldn't find awesome deal but I finally found Chanel Shoes[emoji173]&#65038; at NR today!
> The best deal ever in my NR history!!!




Oh my god! Pictures please! [emoji7]


----------



## daisygrl

cuhlee said:


> View attachment 3022506
> 
> I just bought these refurbished Manolo Chaos heels size 35 for $229 but can't decide whether I should keep them... I love the color but think that maybe I should hold out for a pair of kitten pumps instead since I'd probably get more use out of those... Do any of you ladies think this is a buy worth keeping? Thank you!




I think these are classic and stylish.  Color and shape-wise. Very pretty.


----------



## silk7

cuhlee said:


> View attachment 3022506
> 
> I just bought these refurbished Manolo Chaos heels size 35 for $229 but can't decide whether I should keep them... I love the color but think that maybe I should hold out for a pair of kitten pumps instead since I'd probably get more use out of those... Do any of you ladies think this is a buy worth keeping? Thank you!




I bought the exact same pair from Rack a year ago and they do go with a lot...they are really pretty but can be uncomfortable for long periods bc of the height...just an FYI but it is classic and you could get years out of them &#128521; and if you don't come across Manolos often it might be worth it


----------



## cuhlee

silk7 said:


> I bought the exact same pair from Rack a year ago and they do go with a lot...they are really pretty but can be uncomfortable for long periods bc of the height...just an FYI but it is classic and you could get years out of them &#128521; and if you don't come across Manolos often it might be worth it




Thanks daisygrl and silk7! I think you're right. I'll probably get a lot of use out of them over the long term and they are classic. I rarely see manolos at my rack, esp in my size and I'd hate to have any regrets. I think I'll go ahead and keep them! Thanks again!


----------



## sparksfly

Here's the sku for the $5 hudsons if you wanna try and locate them. I called about 5 stores before I located a pair. 

801682834729




I tried to locate the $5 rag and bone but it's sold out company wide(2 had 1 in stock but they couldn't find them)


----------



## PetiteFromSF

cuhlee said:


> View attachment 3022506
> 
> I just bought these refurbished Manolo Chaos heels size 35 for $229 but can't decide whether I should keep them... I love the color but think that maybe I should hold out for a pair of kitten pumps instead since I'd probably get more use out of those... Do any of you ladies think this is a buy worth keeping? Thank you!




Yes! It's so adorable.


----------



## AnnaFreud

sparksfly said:


> Here's the sku for the $5 hudsons if you wanna try and locate them. I called about 5 stores before I located a pair.
> 
> 801682834729
> 
> View attachment 3022635
> 
> 
> I tried to locate the $5 rag and bone but it's sold out company wide(2 had 1 in stock but they couldn't find them)
> 
> View attachment 3022636




That sku comes up as $79. Does it scan differently at the register?


----------



## MrsRed

NicoleAngelina said:


> Oh my god! Pictures please! [emoji7]







louboutal said:


> Omg! Please post pics! That's awesome!! Congrats [emoji16]




Thanks for let me sharing today's my finds and sweet comments! I never expect to find Chanel at my Rack, lucky day


----------



## sparksfly

AnnaFreud said:


> That sku comes up as $79. Does it scan differently at the register?




No it came up on the app as $5. Which color does it say it is?


----------



## NicoleAngelina

MrsRed said:


> Thanks for let me sharing today's my finds and sweet comments! I never expect to find Chanel at my Rack, lucky day
> 
> View attachment 3022747
> View attachment 3022748




These are perfect [emoji24][emoji24] congratulations!!!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Michelle1x said:


> If this is it (and I think it is)- this is a great stylish bag but small.  The reviewers said the same.  Cute though.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/proenza...ferralID=c72c3656-0964-11e5-8635-001b2166becc




I bought this bag in black for $1k when I was in London. One of my fav bags and for being so small, it holds a ton


----------



## yakusoku.af

sparksfly said:


> No it came up on the app as $5. Which color does it say it is?




Tried it in my app and it says $79.97
Color says shambles


----------



## AnnaFreud

sparksfly said:


> No it came up on the app as $5. Which color does it say it is?




Collin Skinny
Shambles
Size 31


----------



## GirlieShoppe

MrsRed said:


> Thanks for let me sharing today's my finds and sweet comments! I never expect to find Chanel at my Rack, lucky day
> 
> View attachment 3022747
> View attachment 3022748


 
WOW! Major score - congrats! How much were they?


I once found a pair of Chanel jelly flip flops at my local Rack. I was so overjoyed... I totally embarrassed my mother that day.


----------



## tickedoffchick

cuhlee said:


> View attachment 3022506
> 
> I just bought these refurbished Manolo Chaos heels size 35 for $229 but can't decide whether I should keep them... I love the color but think that maybe I should hold out for a pair of kitten pumps instead since I'd probably get more use out of those... Do any of you ladies think this is a buy worth keeping? Thank you!


Keep them! They are totally classic and will go with almost any outfit and how rare is it to find a size 5 in something decent?


----------



## devik

NicoleAngelina said:


> My family decided to make me a happy camper (not that I wasn't already hehe) on my vacation & took me to a Nordstrom rack! My mom, sister & I made off pretty well! I ended up with the lace Valentino booties, southwest looking bow RED heels & the flip flops(lol they make me laugh tbh).
> The two Valentino Garavani's in the front were $189, the Valentino Garavani flip flops were $39 and the Valentino RED's were $89 which are the four in back. All with original boxes! Unfortunately all the SKU's are assorted  but here are all these beauties!! Thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3021300
> View attachment 3021304
> View attachment 3021306



Hey NicoleAngelina - on those flipflops - can you please compare them to the pictures in this ebay listing? On the Authenticate These Shoes thread, there was a request to see if they're authentic. From what you can see in those photos, do yours match?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...efaultDomain_0&hash=item2350a38ce7&rmvSB=true

Here's the auth request from AQUEENINBROOKLYN:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044-551.html#post28558373


Also: Your family rocks!!! I want to go on vacation with them!!


----------



## sparksfly

AnnaFreud said:


> Collin Skinny
> Shambles
> Size 31




Here it is: 801682896253

That's the one from my email receipt. Make sure the color is Columbia. All other colors are like $79.


----------



## devik

MrsRed said:


> Thanks for let me sharing today's my finds and sweet comments! I never expect to find Chanel at my Rack, lucky day
> 
> View attachment 3022747
> View attachment 3022748



Really nice. So few Nordstrom's even carry Chanel. This is a major score. Thank you for sharing - it gives me hope.


----------



## MrsRed

NicoleAngelina said:


> These are perfect [emoji24][emoji24] congratulations!!!




Thanks! I think I used all of my luck for this year [emoji16]


----------



## MrsRed

GirlieShoppe said:


> WOW! Major score - congrats! How much were they?
> 
> 
> I once found a pair of Chanel jelly flip flops at my local Rack. I was so overjoyed... I totally embarrassed my mother that day.




I was about to scream so I totally understand how you felt[emoji28] 

Btw it was $300 with red tag. I wish this weekend has CTR  event but how can I say no to Chanel shoes with this price!?


----------



## MrsRed

devik said:


> Really nice. So few Nordstrom's even carry Chanel. This is a major score. Thank you for sharing - it gives me hope.




This is the first time to find Chanel at my Rack but it proves that NR definitely has one! Finger cross, good luck to all of TPFners!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Burberry gloves! So happy when I saw them in store.


----------



## AnnaFreud

sparksfly said:


> Here it is: 801682896253
> 
> That's the one from my email receipt. Make sure the color is Columbia. All other colors are like $79.




thank you!!


----------



## sparksfly

AnnaFreud said:


> thank you!!




No problem. 

Could you locate a pair?


----------



## hongc2

OMG! How much were they? So beautiful!!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

sparksfly said:


> No problem.
> 
> Could you locate a pair?




There's one pair in my size at a NR about 25 miles away. I doubt I will be about to find it.


----------



## Milky caramel

MrsRed said:


> Thanks for let me sharing today's my finds and sweet comments! I never expect to find Chanel at my Rack, lucky day
> 
> View attachment 3022747
> View attachment 3022748


Omg! Luv it.congrats


----------



## sparksfly

AnnaFreud said:


> There's one pair in my size at a NR about 25 miles away. I doubt I will be about to find it.




Call and they'll locate it for you/look. Called a bunch of stores and my local ones couldn't find the one pair in my size and my sisters size they had. 

Called at out of state store and they found them and did a search and send. Figured for $5 it wasn't a bad deal to pay $7 to ship. 

Every place I called about the Hudson's and the rag and bone were like "$5?! That's so cheap"


----------



## klynneann

MrsRed said:


> Thanks for let me sharing today's my finds and sweet comments! I never expect to find Chanel at my Rack, lucky day
> 
> View attachment 3022747
> View attachment 3022748



OMG - you're so lucky! Those are fantastic- congrats!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3022893
> 
> 
> Burberry gloves! So happy when I saw them in store.


 
I love those!! Nice find!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

GirlieShoppe said:


> I love those!! Nice find!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## daisygrl

Finaly I have found something worth mentioning. Burberry Brit classic  plaid shirt in my xs size! For $109. Still on Burberry website for $325.


----------



## MrsRed

Milky caramel said:


> Omg! Luv it.congrats




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## MrsRed

klynneann said:


> OMG - you're so lucky! Those are fantastic- congrats!




Thanks, I can't wait fall/winter to wear this shoes!


----------



## sparksfly

daisygrl said:


> Finaly I have found something worth mentioning. Burberry Brit classic  plaid shirt in my xs size! For $109. Still on Burberry website for $325.




Could you post a sku?


----------



## cmm62

cuhlee said:


> View attachment 3022506
> 
> I just bought these refurbished Manolo Chaos heels size 35 for $229 but can't decide whether I should keep them... I love the color but think that maybe I should hold out for a pair of kitten pumps instead since I'd probably get more use out of those... Do any of you ladies think this is a buy worth keeping? Thank you!




Keep! Manolo makes wonderfully comfortable shoes and those are classic - will never go out of style. Love them.


----------



## kema042290

tickedoffchick said:


> Keep them! They are totally classic and will go with almost any outfit and how rare is it to find a size 5 in something decent?



Ummm really? NY/NJ be having me in my feelings about being a size 7/7.5. They have the most deals and nicer shoes in the smaller sizes.


----------



## ptqcangel08

My nordstrom rack usually doesn't have anything designer, but today I found a hot pink stella McCartney backpack for $315 down from 1295!!! I love pink so this is totally perfect for me.  I couldn't take a good picture of it since it's slouchy, but here's a picture from the internet.


----------



## cuhlee

Thank you to everyone who shared their thoughts on the manolos! I really appreciate all of your input! You guys are the best! I am planning to keep them &#128515;
(I only started following this thread a little bit ago but I am hooked!!! Looking forward to contributing more!)


----------



## tickedoffchick

kema042290 said:


> Ummm really? NY/NJ be having me in my feelings about being a size 7/7.5. They have the most deals and nicer shoes in the smaller sizes.


Umm, why the attitude? I'm an 8.5 - the most average shoe size in the US and I also have trouble finding stuff in my size before it's sold out. But my SIL is a size 5 and she has a hard time because a lot of stores don't stock much below a 6. Nordstrom is one exception.


----------



## yakusoku.af

They had several pairs of these clearance Valentino sunglasses at NR Honolulu


----------



## NicoleAngelina

devik said:


> Hey NicoleAngelina - on those flipflops - can you please compare them to the pictures in this ebay listing? On the Authenticate These Shoes thread, there was a request to see if they're authentic. From what you can see in those photos, do yours match?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...efaultDomain_0&hash=item2350a38ce7&rmvSB=true
> 
> Here's the auth request from AQUEENINBROOKLYN:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044-551.html#post28558373
> 
> 
> Also: Your family rocks!!! I want to go on vacation with them!!




Sent you a PM with what I thought, sorry for the late reply! And thanks haha, I think my dad gets into finding us deals so it's fun! [emoji39]


----------



## lshpak

sparksfly said:


> No it came up on the app as $5. Which color does it say it is?


 Can somebody tell me what app are you using to locate and scan the items? Thank you.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

lshpak said:


> Can somebody tell me what app are you using to locate and scan the items? Thank you.




It's called "rack stores" and it's an app exclusively for the Nordstrom racks! It's a pretty cool app imo!


----------



## krissa

ptqcangel08 said:


> My nordstrom rack usually doesn't have anything designer, but today I found a hot pink stella McCartney backpack for $315 down from 1295!!! I love pink so this is totally perfect for me.  I couldn't take a good picture of it since it's slouchy, but here's a picture from the internet.



&#128525;&#128525;I love this. Great find!


----------



## silk7

cuhlee said:


> Thank you to everyone who shared their thoughts on the manolos! I really appreciate all of your input! You guys are the best! I am planning to keep them &#128515;
> (I only started following this thread a little bit ago but I am hooked!!! Looking forward to contributing more!)




That shoe did the same for me too...opened up a whole new world of NR options...a year later and I'm still obsessed &#128521; Can't wait to see more of your finds hehe!


----------



## kema042290

tickedoffchick said:


> Umm, why the attitude? I'm an 8.5 - the most average shoe size in the US and I also have trouble finding stuff in my size before it's sold out. But my SIL is a size 5 and she has a hard time because a lot of stores don't stock much below a 6. Nordstrom is one exception.




IDK where you got the idea that I have an attitude. But your name is ticked off chick. Maybe you should work on yours. At least in NYC, I can usually find a lot of smaller sizes. I guess it depends on your style ... most people I know with people feet that small wear kids shoes and keep it moving.


----------



## kema042290

yakusoku.af said:


> They had several pairs of these clearance Valentino sunglasses at NR Honolulu
> View attachment 3023951
> 
> View attachment 3023952



Those are great deals, but those taxes had me in all of my feeling. I didn't know taxes could be that high.


----------



## authenticplease

yakusoku.af said:


> They had several pairs of these clearance Valentino sunglasses at NR Honolulu
> View attachment 3023951
> 
> View attachment 3023952



Oooooo......that is a nice markdown!  I bought a pair early spring in the broun tortoise color and was thrilled to find them in the $89ish dollar range as they we still on Nordstrom.com at full price


----------



## Fj092406

glasskey said:


> This may be an unpopular opinion, but I prefer that they don't share and totally understand why. Once an SKU is out, stores get wiped clean, and when I try to find something at my local stores I can't. I do understand that it the sucks for people who are too busy to search themselves, or who live far from a Rack (which will be me pretty soom, believe me I know the pain), but if they are giving out SKUs through private DM that seems pretty fair to me. As someone else says, no one is obligated to share, ever.
> 
> Personally, sometimes I don't share good finds on Instagram because I don't have time, but sometimes it's because I know a bunch of people will DM me asking for SKU or asking me to sell (I am not a reseller, have literally never sold a thing in my life.) It gets wearing and tedious. I mean, a community of sharing only works with everyone actually, you know, sharing (like this one, love you guys), but on IG I feel like so many people demand things without giving anything back.



I agree. But then again photos help me more than UPC anyways. Most the times I try to do a search send they can never find my item. I'm better off searching myself


----------



## getget

Hmm, I just tried doing a search and send over the phone for several pairs of jeans that showed up as available in the Rack app at a location but alas, NONE were to be found at the store. Sounds fishy  Don't know if I want to do the trek there later today and that's why I had called instead. Could the employees be keeping items for themselves?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

For those of you that have found Louboutins at the Rack, what cities have you found them in & how much were they usually? I have been hunting for two years but have never seen a pair in the SF Bay Area (I go to 3 racks regularly and a total 6 of Racks occasionally). I'm almost tempted to just pay retail.


----------



## sparksfly

getget said:


> Hmm, I just tried doing a search and send over the phone for several pairs of jeans that showed up as available in the Rack app at a location but alas, NONE were to be found at the store. Sounds fishy  Don't know if I want to do the trek there later today and that's why I had called instead. Could the employees be keeping items for themselves?




I had that happen too. I called about a few $5 pair of jeans. A few stores had 2 pairs in my size but they couldn't locate any of them.


----------



## PorarBear12

getget said:


> Hmm, I just tried doing a search and send over the phone for several pairs of jeans that showed up as available in the Rack app at a location but alas, NONE were to be found at the store. Sounds fishy  Don't know if I want to do the trek there later today and that's why I had called instead. Could the employees be keeping items for themselves?


I worked for a Nordstrom full-line store previously.  The inventory is not always accurate.   Items get stolen, put in the wrong department, or damaged... and sometimes items lose their tags/tickets and don't get reticketed properly (this is not always the easiest task).

Just wanted to point out that it isn't always employees hiding things or keeping the good stuff.


----------



## yakusoku.af

authenticplease said:


> Oooooo......that is a nice markdown!  I bought a pair early spring in the broun tortoise color and was thrilled to find them in the $89ish dollar range as they we still on Nordstrom.com at full price




They had some other rockstud sunglass styles for $89. I was amazed to see it got marked down. Seemed like wasn't in store long enough to get a mark down.


----------



## devik

NicoleAngelina said:


> Sent you a PM with what I thought, sorry for the late reply! And thanks haha, I think my dad gets into finding us deals so it's fun! [emoji39]



THANK YOU! You weren't late at all. Appreciate that you took the time to look! (My bad that I didn't realize they were a different pair of flipflops!!!)


----------



## EwaJP

I had scored these Stella McCartney sandals for $115! They were around $500-600 or so the previous seasons bc I had looked at them in Nordies and passed on the price. This was the downtown Portland NR. We have about 4-5 Racks within 20 miles of each other up here [emoji16]


----------



## daisygrl

EwaJP said:


> View attachment 3024767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had scored these Stella McCartney sandals for $115! They were around $500-600 or so the previous seasons bc I had looked at them in Nordies and passed on the price. This was the downtown Portland NR. We have about 4-5 Racks within 20 miles of each other up here [emoji16]




For a sec I thought you got LV toiletry pouch in NR. Almost passed out.  Lovely sandals! And Celine.


----------



## daisygrl

sparksfly said:


> Could you post a sku?




Sku is assorted. Sorry.


----------



## NordstromRack

I just bought this dress for a wedding.  It wasn't too expensive.  I am wondering whether to keep it or return it.  What do you think?


----------



## glasskey

NordstromRack said:


> I just bought this dress for a wedding.  It wasn't too expensive.  I am wondering whether to keep it or return it.  What do you think?



I think it's lovely, but I don't know I would wear it to a wedding? It's a bit too bridal....I wouldn't want to accidentally upstage the bride, you know?


----------



## cmm62

glasskey said:


> i think it's lovely, but i don't know i would wear it to a wedding? It's a bit too bridal....i wouldn't want to accidentally upstage the bride, you know?




+1


----------



## RackFanatic

Are there any TPFers here that can recommend any good Rack stores in the Portland OR area? I've heard that they're similar to the flagship Rack in Downtown Seattle that carries a lot of designer.  Can anyone confirm/deny? TIA!


----------



## JNH14

I think the dress is lovely, but the fact that it has a white top is very similar to the bride...


----------



## jorton

NordstromRack said:


> I just bought this dress for a wedding.  It wasn't too expensive.  I am wondering whether to keep it or return it.  What do you think?



Love this dress! I'm not good with wedding etiquette but it seems the other commenters don't think it would be good for a wedding, but I think it's too pretty to pass up. Could you possibly wear it for another event? Baby shower? Fancy dinner on a vacation? Birthday party? 

What is the brand of this? Just curious, honestly I love it!


----------



## NordstromRack

It's Hailey by Adrianna Papell.  Maybe I can wear the dress for something else....


----------



## Giosach

It is a lovely dress but it is more for a bride than a guest.


----------



## NordstromRack

jorton said:


> Love this dress! I'm not good with wedding etiquette but it seems the other commenters don't think it would be good for a wedding, but I think it's too pretty to pass up. Could you possibly wear it for another event? Baby shower? Fancy dinner on a vacation? Birthday party?
> 
> What is the brand of this? Just curious, honestly I love it!





glasskey said:


> I think it's lovely, but I don't know I would wear it to a wedding? It's a bit too bridal....I wouldn't want to accidentally upstage the bride, you know?



I'm the sister of the groom....so I don't know if it is OK to wear.  I understand with the etiquette though!  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## tickedoffchick

NordstromRack said:


> I'm the sister of the groom....so I don't know if it is OK to wear.  I understand with the etiquette though!  Thanks for the advice.



Just show her (the bride) a pic and ask her how she feels. 

Also was this the LTM rack? They always have so many gorgeous formal dresses!


----------



## My3boyscde

tickedoffchick said:


> Just show her (the bride) a pic and ask her how she feels.
> 
> Also was this the LTM rack? They always have so many gorgeous formal dresses!



I would recommend the same


----------



## NordstromRack

tickedoffchick said:


> Just show her (the bride) a pic and ask her how she feels.
> 
> Also was this the LTM rack? They always have so many gorgeous formal dresses!



Good idea!  No, it wasn't the LTM rack.  It was the University Station Rack in Westwood.  I always look at LTM though, so if I find something there, I might return this one.


----------



## krissa

elisainthecity said:


> For those of you that have found Louboutins at the Rack, what cities have you found them in & how much were they usually? I have been hunting for two years but have never seen a pair in the SF Bay Area (I go to 3 racks regularly and a total 6 of Racks occasionally). I'm almost tempted to just pay retail.



I've found a pair for $229, but I work at my store (ny not union sq) and I don't think they hit the floor. I did see a pair that were around the same price, but were again snatched up pretty quickly.


----------



## glasskey

tickedoffchick said:


> Just show her (the bride) a pic and ask her how she feels.
> 
> Also was this the LTM rack? They always have so many gorgeous formal dresses!




A slightly different perspective, it will kind of depend on what kind of girl your future sister in law is? If she is a people pleaser she may say it's ok even if she secretly is a little upset. One of my cousins is the antithesis of a bridezilla, and when her mother in law wanted to wear a silver/white dress she said yes, even though it sort of upset her, because she didn't want to cause conflict or be accused of being demanding. 

if she's a tell it like it is kind of girl, though, definitely ask, but I still think there may be a problem.Eeven if your future sister is ok with it, other guests may judge you? Even if she is not upset, her mother may be, or her catty sorority sisters, or whatever. it just doesnt seem worth it to be potentially controversial on your brother's big day (for example, I wouldnt care, but my mother in law would absolutely lose it if someone wore that dress to her daughter's wedding, yanno?)

Sorry to be a Debbie Downer about such a beautiful dress, since I am sure you would look lovely in it-it's just that weddings are surprisingly fraught events! I just think it would be easiest and most worry free to find a dress that can in no way be mistaken as bridal, you know?


----------



## krissa

PorarBear12 said:


> I worked for a Nordstrom full-line store previously.  The inventory is not always accurate.   Items get stolen, put in the wrong department, or damaged... and sometimes items lose their tags/tickets and don't get reticketed properly (this is not always the easiest task).
> 
> Just wanted to point out that it isn't always employees hiding things or keeping the good stuff.



Exactly. Guests even hide things in the wrong area if they don't have time to put it on hold and maybe to come back for later. It may be showing as 'in store', but with all the in store stuff they have to handle they prob aren't going to run all over the store looking.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

krissa said:


> I've found a pair for $229, but I work at my store (ny not union sq) and I don't think they hit the floor. I did see a pair that were around the same price, but were again snatched up pretty quickly.




Thanks for the insight.


----------



## morejunkny

glasskey said:


> A slightly different perspective, it will kind of depend on what kind of girl your future sister in law is? If she is a people pleaser she may say it's ok even if she secretly is a little upset. One of my cousins is the antithesis of a bridezilla, and when her mother in law wanted to wear a silver/white dress she said yes, even though it sort of upset her, because she didn't want to cause conflict or be accused of being demanding.
> 
> 
> 
> if she's a tell it like it is kind of girl, though, definitely ask, but I still think there may be a problem.Eeven if your future sister is ok with it, other guests may judge you? Even if she is not upset, her mother may be, or her catty sorority sisters, or whatever. it just doesnt seem worth it to be potentially controversial on your brother's big day (for example, I wouldnt care, but my mother in law would absolutely lose it if someone wore that dress to her daughter's wedding, yanno?)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a Debbie Downer about such a beautiful dress, since I am sure you would look lovely in it-it's just that weddings are surprisingly fraught events! I just think it would be easiest and most worry free to find a dress that can in no way be mistaken as bridal, you know?




I agree, it might put the bride in an awkward position if you ask her. It is very pretty, but I think too bridal for a guest.


----------



## Moirai

NordstromRack said:


> I just bought this dress for a wedding.  It wasn't too expensive.  I am wondering whether to keep it or return it.  What do you think?





glasskey said:


> A slightly different perspective, it will kind of depend on what kind of girl your future sister in law is? If she is a people pleaser she may say it's ok even if she secretly is a little upset. One of my cousins is the antithesis of a bridezilla, and when her mother in law wanted to wear a silver/white dress she said yes, even though it sort of upset her, because she didn't want to cause conflict or be accused of being demanding.
> 
> if she's a tell it like it is kind of girl, though, definitely ask, but I still think there may be a problem.Eeven if your future sister is ok with it, other guests may judge you? Even if she is not upset, her mother may be, or her catty sorority sisters, or whatever. it just doesnt seem worth it to be potentially controversial on your brother's big day (for example, I wouldnt care, but my mother in law would absolutely lose it if someone wore that dress to her daughter's wedding, yanno?)
> 
> Sorry to be a Debbie Downer about such a beautiful dress, since I am sure you would look lovely in it-it's just that weddings are surprisingly fraught events! I just think it would be easiest and most worry free to find a dress that can in no way be mistaken as bridal, you know?





morejunkny said:


> I agree, it might put the bride in an awkward position if you ask her. It is very pretty, but I think too bridal for a guest.



Agree with above. Too bridal to wear as a guest, and even more so as future sister in law. Best to wear another dress.


----------



## marksuzy

I found a pair of $5 Paige Verdugo-Matisse and $9.98 Joe's Justen jeans!


----------



## emnsee

Anyone know why things from the full line store get transferred to the rack? I found a pair of Chloe flats at the rack but they are full price online at Nordstrom.com. They aren't refurbished either.


----------



## krissa

emnsee said:


> Anyone know why things from the full line store get transferred to the rack? I found a pair of Chloe flats at the rack but they are full price online at Nordstrom.com. They aren't refurbished either.



They're at the rack and are the same price online (nordstrom.com)? If they're not worn and refinished or a transfer which should be discounted, it may be something that was returned from full line or nord.com and shouldn't be sold on the floor.


----------



## silk7

moirai said:


> agree with above. Too bridal to wear as a guest, and even more so as future sister in law. Best to wear another dress.




+1


----------



## krissa

Worn and refinished. Got this for $100 after discount. Not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> Worn and refinished. Got this for $100 after discount. Not sure if it's worth it.




What brand?


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> What brand?



Burberry Brit sorry. Moving wayy too fast.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

krissa said:


> Burberry Brit sorry. Moving wayy too fast.



I've seen more Burberry/Burberry Brit pop up at the Rack lately. What was the original price? Was it red-tagged?


----------



## getget

sparksfly said:


> I had that happen too. I called about a few $5 pair of jeans. A few stores had 2 pairs in my size but they couldn't locate any of them.



Same! If I manage to find any pairs, I'll let you know. I tried to find several sizes because I never know which sizes fit.



PorarBear12 said:


> I worked for a Nordstrom full-line store  previously.  The inventory is not always accurate.   Items get stolen,  put in the wrong department, or damaged... and sometimes items lose  their tags/tickets and don't get reticketed properly (this is not always  the easiest task).
> 
> Just wanted to point out that it isn't always employees hiding things or keeping the good stuff.



That's what I was assuming. The lady on the phone seemed patient and nice. Although one would think that trying to find white jeans wouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## buyingpig

krissa said:


> Burberry Brit sorry. Moving wayy too fast.


I think Brit is quite over priced. The quality is generally pretty terrible. If you have a Burberry outlet nearby, things can get discounted heavily there.

This is just my opinion.


----------



## sparksfly

getget said:


> Same! If I manage to find any pairs, I'll let you know. I tried to find several sizes because I never know which sizes fit.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was assuming. The lady on the phone seemed patient and nice. Although one would think that trying to find white jeans wouldn't be that difficult.




I ordered my true size. I own a bunch of Joe jeans, true religion and 7famk that I bought at the rack or tjx/Marshall's so I went with that size. I'm a 4 and got a 26. 

Can always find such cheap jeans for under $40.


----------



## krissa

buyingpig said:


> I think Brit is quite over priced. The quality is generally pretty terrible. If you have a Burberry outlet nearby, things can get discounted heavily there.
> 
> This is just my opinion.



Yeah, it's cute on, but I'm going to return and just watch the UPC to see if it goes down. Impulsive buy.


----------



## laurenxesq

yakusoku.af said:


> They had several pairs of these clearance Valentino sunglasses at NR Honolulu
> View attachment 3023951
> 
> View attachment 3023952


 
Saw the Valentino stud sunglasses at NR Metropointe SouthCoast yesterday


----------



## krissa

I also spotted this early this morning and forgot to post. Red marcie wallet $175.07 altered or refinished.


----------



## krissa

yakusoku.af said:


> They had several pairs of these clearance Valentino sunglasses at NR Honolulu
> View attachment 3023951
> 
> View attachment 3023952



Did you buy these? Do you know if they're the cat eye style? Tia!!


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Found a Saint Laurent Red Duffle (or is it duffel) bag priced $789.97.  No dust bag or cards with it, though.  A few slight marks on the leather, but nothing terrible.  Was ticketed "altered or refurbished."

This one: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-l...id=0&fashionColor=&resultback=3454.5453796702


----------



## buyingpig

Purseonic Woman said:


> Found a Saint Laurent Red Duffle (or is it duffel) bag priced $789.97.  No dust bag or cards with it, though.  A few slight marks on the leather, but nothing terrible.  Was ticketed "altered or refurbished."
> 
> This one: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-l...id=0&fashionColor=&resultback=3454.5453796702



Adorable. Congrats!


----------



## Purseonic Woman

buyingpig said:


> Adorable. Congrats!


Oh, thank you. 
But, as I do like it, I don't really love it; you know?  It might go back.  The color is just lovely though and I haven't any bag in red.


----------



## ptqcangel08

Found this mackage jacket today for $84 from $450.  Not sure if it's a good deal or not, can anyone provide some insights? 

http://us.aritzia.com/product/andra-jacket/52180006.html


----------



## bussbuss

Purseonic Woman said:


> Oh, thank you.
> But, as I do like it, I don't really love it; you know?  It might go back.  The color is just lovely though and I haven't any bag in red.



Congrats......ive been wanting one of those since forever let me know if you do return iy please.

Thanks


----------



## Michelle1x

Has anyone tried the Australian Gold sunscreen they sell at NR?  I ask because it is reasonably priced and NR is pretty good with beauty product buys.  Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

bussbuss said:


> Congrats......ive been wanting one of those since forever let me know if you do return iy please.
> 
> Thanks


Will do.  I will PM you if it goes back.


----------



## yakusoku.af

krissa said:


> Did you buy these? Do you know if they're the cat eye style? Tia!!




Nope I did not buy these. Sorry I don't know why style they are either.


----------



## kema042290

ptqcangel08 said:


> Found this mackage jacket today for $84 from $450.  Not sure if it's a good deal or not, can anyone provide some insights?
> 
> http://us.aritzia.com/product/andra-jacket/52180006.html



I think it's a great deal. Do you love it? A great deal is awesome, but I realize I can't buy every great deal for that reason.


----------



## girlhasbags

Just got back from NYC and found a great pair of Ferragamo riding boots that are selling at Saks for $696 down from $995 for $299. I got them for $224. due to a stitch in the top being loose. no biggie I can have that fixed. I will post a picture tomorrow. Yeah... score!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Got some Valentino Rockstud Brow Sunnies at the downtown Seattle rack last week. Same ones as linked here, but for $69.99. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...oryid=0&fashionColor=Burgundy&resultback=3277


----------



## bussbuss

Purseonic Woman said:


> Will do.  I will PM you if it goes back.



Thanks


----------



## Purseonic Woman

hannah.hewi. said:


> Got some Valentino Rockstud Brow Sunnies at the downtown Seattle rack last week. Same ones as linked here, but for $69.99.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...oryid=0&fashionColor=Burgundy&resultback=3277


Great deal!


----------



## Purseonic Woman

girlhasbags said:


> Just got back from NYC and found a great pair of Ferragamo riding boots that are selling at Saks for $696 down from $995 for $299. I got them for $224. due to a stitch in the top being loose. no biggie I can have that fixed. I will post a picture tomorrow. Yeah... score!


I admire you!! Are they black?


----------



## Giosach

Purseonic Woman said:


> Found a Saint Laurent Red Duffle (or is it duffel) bag priced $789.97.  No dust bag or cards with it, though.  A few slight marks on the leather, but nothing terrible.  Was ticketed "altered or refurbished."
> 
> This one: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-l...id=0&fashionColor=&resultback=3454.5453796702


Nice!!! How much did you pay for the bag?


----------



## ptqcangel08

kema042290 said:


> I think it's a great deal. Do you love it? A great deal is awesome, but I realize I can't buy every great deal for that reason.




I like it and it fits really well. I'm not very familiar with this brand so wasn't sure if it was a good deal or not.  Thanks for ur inputs.


----------



## devik

elisainthecity said:


> *I've seen more Burberry/Burberry Brit pop up at the Rack lately. *What was the original price? Was it red-tagged?



Me too - and the ones I've seen are "made for outlet channel" type items. Such a bummer; I'm just not a fan and I also get turned off from the designer altogether when I see this happening. I've stopped buying some of my favorites because of it. (Yeah, fine, whatever call me a snob, I personally feel it dilutes the brand.)

I have no idea if krissa's Burberry shirt is in that category or not, just commenting in general!


----------



## krissa

devik said:


> Me too - and the ones I've seen are "made for outlet channel" type items. Such a bummer; I'm just not a fan and I also get turned off from the designer altogether when I see this happening. I've stopped buying some of my favorites because of it. (Yeah, fine, whatever call me a snob, I personally feel it dilutes the brand.)
> 
> I have no idea if krissa's Burberry shirt is in that category or not, just commenting in general!



It wasn't red tag it was worn/refinished so not made for the rack since they sold it at nordstrom. I couldn't tell if/what was wrong with it. I def see where you're coming from tho. I don't think that's snobby, lol.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

devik said:


> Me too - and the ones I've seen are "made for outlet channel" type items. Such a bummer; I'm just not a fan and I also get turned off from the designer altogether when I see this happening. I've stopped buying some of my favorites because of it. (Yeah, fine, whatever call me a snob, I personally feel it dilutes the brand.)
> 
> I have no idea if krissa's Burberry shirt is in that category or not, just commenting in general!




Completely agree! It also defeats the purpose of deal hunting for that brand/product [emoji19]


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone find any more $5 jeans?


----------



## deathcookie

sparksfly said:


> Anyone find any more $5 jeans?


not me, wiped out at my store. I'm on to the $30 jeans now....


----------



## sparksfly

deathcookie said:


> not me, wiped out at my store. I'm on to the $30 jeans now....




My stores wiped out too but I was able to find a sku and search and send it for $7.99. 

Was hoping someone had found more and could post a sku.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

deathcookie said:


> not me, wiped out at my store. I'm on to the $30 jeans now....



I've been looking for two weeks and nada!


----------



## ptqcangel08

sparksfly said:


> Anyone find any more $5 jeans?




If you wear size 27, the app is showing one available in Dulles town crossing rack. Sku: 801682896253.

Note that I didn't not call to check availability since this isn't my size


----------



## bussbuss

ptqcangel08 said:


> If you wear size 27, the app is showing one available in Dulles town crossing rack. Sku: 801682896253.
> 
> Note that I didn't not call to check availability since this isn't my size
> 
> View attachment 3027176



Arrrgggg i will happily pay 50 boxs to find one in size 32.....lol and that's my rack too loooool.......


----------



## ptqcangel08

bussbuss said:


> Arrrgggg i will happily pay 50 boxs to find one in size 32.....lol and that's my rack too loooool.......




I have no luck finding my size either so I ended up paying $30 for a pair that fit.  Hopefully there will be more deals like this in the future.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

bussbuss said:


> Arrrgggg i will happily pay 50 boxs to find one in size 32.....lol and that's my rack too loooool.......




It shows Burbank has 1 pair


----------



## bussbuss

gottaluvmybags said:


> It shows Burbank has 1 pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027224



Thank you ill give them a call now


----------



## PetiteFromSF

ptqcangel08 said:


> If you wear size 27, the app is showing one available in Dulles town crossing rack. Sku: 801682896253.
> 
> Note that I didn't not call to check availability since this isn't my size
> 
> View attachment 3027176



Omg! those are my size. Thank you!


----------



## bussbuss

gottaluvmybags said:


> It shows Burbank has 1 pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027224



Sadly they could not find them......the SA sounded so confused too......hmmmm


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bussbuss said:


> Sadly they could not find them......the SA sounded so confused too......hmmmm



Ugh, no luck here as well. The SA simply said she can't find it.


----------



## MrsRed

bussbuss said:


> Sadly they could not find them......the SA sounded so confused too......hmmmm




The app showing that they have 1 in stock at Bonita [emoji4]
Wish your luck


----------



## MrsRed

elisainthecity said:


> Ugh, no luck here as well. The SA simply said she can't find it.




Looks like they have couple in stock!
Good luck!


----------



## befrank

I'm guessing search and send is based on location? There's only one NR in my state and a few others in neighboring states. My app never picks up any of the items for S&S.


----------



## IStuckACello

elisainthecity said:


> Omg! those are my size. Thank you!




Westgate and ravenswood also show 1 each in size 27


----------



## shopjulynne

is the SKU same for all sizes? I want a pair in 24


----------



## kema042290

ptqcangel08 said:


> I like it and it fits really well. I'm not very familiar with this brand so wasn't sure if it was a good deal or not.  Thanks for ur inputs.



That's a great deal. I got a similar Mackage coat from NR for 150 so that's a super deal. Enjoy your new jacket.


----------



## cres911

ENJOY SO CAL!!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	





I find inventories are not 100% accurate but it doesnt hurt to try


----------



## sparksfly

Found that a lot of stores said they had 1 but didn't. The store I ordered from didn't bother to look so I hope they had them. Got a confirmation of my order but no shipping. 

Have the sales associate tell you which stores have them and call them all. A bit of work but worth it. 

Only thing I don't like about a search and send over the phone is they take down all your info even cc info and destroy it later.


----------



## shester

Thanks for posting! I called, but they were unable to locate them


----------



## sparksfly

shester said:


> Thanks for posting! I called, but they were unable to locate them




Try another store. Just call and have them tell you the stores with them in stock and call each store. That's what I had to do.


----------



## krissa

Found these cute Vince sweats &19.93





Description:
SP BRIDGE IPED SWEATPANT (439001591956)

Qty: 1

Color: Medium Grey3

Size: L

Price: $19.93


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Market street rack had a leather long champ shoulder bag for $298 from $800.


----------



## jaws3

I know some of you wanted the Rockstud Valentino sunglasses. I just got a pair at the Bloomingdales outlet for $99 plus 25% off!


----------



## jaws3




----------



## PetiteFromSF

jaws3 said:


> View attachment 3027843
> View attachment 3027844




Lovely! I need to check my local Saks Off 5th


----------



## girlhasbags

girlhasbags said:


> Just got back from NYC and found a great pair of Ferragamo riding boots that are selling at Saks for $696 down from $995 for $299. I got them for $224. due to a stitch in the top being loose. no biggie I can have that fixed. I will post a picture tomorrow. Yeah... score!



Here are the boots


----------



## girlhasbags

Purseonic Woman said:


> I admire you!! Are they black?



Thank you.they are brown. I posted a pic.n


----------



## GirlieShoppe

jaws3 said:


> View attachment 3027843
> View attachment 3027844




Fabulous find! Congrats!


----------



## sparksfly

Apparently a lot of the $5 jean orders got cancelled. A bunch of the ladies who posted the deals on IG bought many pairs(like 10) and most got cancelled. 

Haven't gotten a shipping email or a cancelation email so I'm hoping it's not cancelled.


----------



## sparksfly

Just searched and sent these: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




AG for $5. 




What's the difference between a e-receipt email and a processing your request email?

One search and send sent an e-receipt and the other sent a processing your request email.


----------



## vesperholly

sparksfly said:


> Apparently a lot of the $5 jean orders got cancelled. A bunch of the ladies who posted the deals on IG bought many pairs(like 10) and most got cancelled.



I hate to say, but serves them right because you know that 9 of those 10 pairs were destined for eBay at a markup.


----------



## sparksfly

vesperholly said:


> I hate to say, but serves them right because you know that 9 of those 10 pairs were destined for eBay at a markup.




One of them I'm pretty sure doesn't resell. She said most were for other friends/penny girls and some where for her(stocking up because of the cheap price)


----------



## PetiteFromSF

vesperholly said:


> I hate to say, but serves them right because you know that 9 of those 10 pairs were destined for eBay at a markup.




So true.


----------



## bagshoemisses

sparksfly said:


> One of them I'm pretty sure doesn't resell. She said most were for other friends/penny girls and some where for her(stocking up because of the cheap price)




I'm sure a lot of people say they are for friends etc. Nobody would actually admit that they are reselling them. Lol


----------



## sparksfly

bagshoemisses said:


> I'm sure a lot of people say they are for friends etc. Nobody would actually admit that they are reselling them. Lol




Yeah that's true. Was trying to give them the benefit of the doubt instead of jumping the gun and assuming.


----------



## sparksfly

Is there a CTR next weekend?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

sparksfly said:


> Is there a CTR next weekend?




I heard it begins the 18th


----------



## hedgwin99

bagshoemisses said:


> I'm sure a lot of people say they are for friends etc. Nobody would actually admit that they are reselling them. Lol







sparksfly said:


> Yeah that's true. Was trying to give them the benefit of the doubt instead of jumping the gun and assuming.




Well I always hope these penny sister really donate n give away these penny finds


----------



## bagshoemisses

hedgwin99 said:


> Well I always hope these penny sister really donate n give away these penny finds




I just went on eBay and saw a pair of Paige jeans with a Nordstrom Rack tag selling for $49.99.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I was trying to find $5 jeans and did better!  I really want to help those of you who post intel... I found a pair of Joes jeans for .01 - do you guys think it's ok to post SKU?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

gottaluvmybags said:


> i was trying to find $5 jeans and did better!  I really want to help those of you who post intel... I found a pair of joes jeans for .01 - do you guys think it's ok to post sku?


----------



## sparksfly

gottaluvmybags said:


> I was trying to find $5 jeans and did better!  I really want to help those of you who post intel... I found a pair of Joes jeans for .01 - do you guys think it's ok to post SKU?




It's probably better if you DM it to people. That way if someone from NR reads the thread they can't pull from stores. 

You also cannot search and send for the item. But it's nice to see if my store has it or not. 

Could you DM it to me?


----------



## Murileon

I would love the sku if you have it, please!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

sparksfly said:


> It's probably better if you DM it to people. That way if someone from NR reads the thread they can't pull from stores.
> 
> You also cannot search and send for the item. But it's nice to see if my store has it or not.
> 
> Could you DM it to me?




Could you dm it to me. Thanks


----------



## Murileon

gottaluvmybags said:


> View attachment 3029141




Could you DM it?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Murileon said:


> Could you DM it?




It won't let me


----------



## starshine182

Could you dm it to me? I've been searching for some cheap jeans & all the stores in my area are sold out.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

gottaluvmybags said:


> It won't let me




If you're a new user, you need to enable PM in settings, Murileon  I just learned that this week. Haha.


----------



## Murileon

elisainthecity said:


> If you're a new user, you need to enable PM in settings, Murileon  I just learned that this week. Haha.




Thank you! [emoji175]


----------



## hongc2

Saw these if anyone wants.


----------



## Helloitsjackk

I don't know if anyone's ever posted this but I thought it was interesting...

I bought my mom this Longchamp Le Pliage at my local rack for $30. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It was refurb and I always try to find out what is different about the refurb vs. normal and I think I know. The back handle has an almost plastic smooth feel while the front feels exactly like my personal Le Pliage. The back handle also has a wrinkled feel near the top. In the pictures the green represents the original handle, while the red represents the handle which I think is a replacement.


----------



## Helloitsjackk

Helloitsjackk said:


> I don't know if anyone's ever posted this but I thought it was interesting...
> 
> I bought my mom this Longchamp Le Pliage at my local rack for $30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was refurb and I always try to find out what is different about the refurb vs. normal and I think I know. The back handle has an almost plastic smooth feel while the front feels exactly like my personal Le Pliage. The back handle also has a wrinkled feel near the top. In the pictures the green represents the original handle, while the red represents the handle which I think is a replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029756
> View attachment 3029757
> View attachment 3029758




Here's a really good pic (left is the new handle)


----------



## nova_girl

Helloitsjackk said:


> Here's a really good pic (left is the new handle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029762



That's interesting, thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

nova_girl said:


> That's interesting, thanks for posting the pictures.



Wow, interesting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hongc2

Helloitsjackk said:


> Here's a really good pic (left is the new handle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029762


I bought my bag from the Paris Longchamp store and it is normal to see that, its just the different grains from the leather, genuine leather usually doesnt have same markings from what I was told.


----------



## daisygrl

Got this Missoni for $33 down from (supposedly) $855. Not sure whether I keep it. Nice over a sheer blouse I suppose.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I think $33 Missoni is a no-brainer. Congrats on your super cute find!



daisygrl said:


> Got this Missoni for $33 down from (supposedly) $855. Not sure whether I keep it. Nice over a sheer blouse I suppose.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I think $33 Missoni is a no-brainer. Congrats on your super cute find!




Keep it!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Could you PM me too please, *gottaluvmybags*?  Much appreciated.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

This bag is Potomac mills. Definitely worn and refinished shows some wear and missing the long strap.  It's on a Marc Jacobs rack.


----------



## daisygrl

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I think $33 Missoni is a no-brainer. Congrats on your super cute find!







elisainthecity said:


> Keep it!!




Thanks guys! I never wear sweater vests (as they seem too matronly) so not sure what to do with it. Any suggestions? I have a see-through seafoam blouse that might work. Otherwise it might have to go back.


----------



## IStuckACello

daisygrl said:


> Thanks guys! I never wear sweater vests (as they seem too matronly) so not sure what to do with it. Any suggestions? I have a see-through seafoam blouse that might work. Otherwise it might have to go back.




So cute! Will it work by itself with a skirt and heels? It looks small but if it happens to be a med or large could you lmk please if you decide you don't want it? I think we are both in the Bay  but I think you should keep it!


----------



## Michelle1x

Apologies to the thread.... there really IS a CTR for Fathers day starting next Thursday!
Apparently last year, the July 4th CTR was not as well received- too much of a major holiday, so they moved it up, and *according to my source* there is some GREAT merch coming on the 18th.

I guess anybody who bought today can get a PA?
My racks are pretty threadbare (SF bay area) but I plan to do some reconaissance this weekend.


----------



## girlhasbags

Does anyone which Rack is the best in terms of finds in So cal?


----------



## silk7

Is anyone familiar with Democracy jeans? I purchased a pair for $20 red tag but the retails shows $68. With all the great deals I'm seeing on the other brands wondering if this is a good deal?!?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Michelle1x said:


> Apologies to the thread.... there really IS a CTR for Fathers day starting next Thursday!
> Apparently last year, the July 4th CTR was not as well received- too much of a major holiday, so they moved it up, and *according to my source* there is some GREAT merch coming on the 18th.
> 
> I guess anybody who bought today can get a PA?
> My racks are pretty threadbare (SF bay area) but I plan to do some reconaissance this weekend.




Agreed. I frequent 6 different Racks in the Bay Area and haven't found too many gems.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

daisygrl said:


> Got this Missoni for $33 down from (supposedly) $855. Not sure whether I keep it. Nice over a sheer blouse I suppose.




Congrats !!! Where is your Nordstrom rack ?  So lucky !! If you don't want it, I am happy to be the next owner.[emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Michelle1x

elisainthecity said:


> Agreed. I frequent 6 different Racks in the Bay Area and haven't found too many gems.



the 6 racks are..(I am guessing):

SF: 2 racks
Colma
San Leandro
Fremont
Palo Alto (Ravenswood)

Colma USED TO BE GREAT but has been a big zero for about a year now


----------



## devik

Helloitsjackk said:


> I don't know if anyone's ever posted this but I thought it was interesting...
> 
> I bought my mom this Longchamp Le Pliage at my local rack for $30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was refurb and I always try to find out what is different about the refurb vs. normal and I think I know. The back handle has an almost plastic smooth feel while the front feels exactly like my personal Le Pliage. The back handle also has a wrinkled feel near the top. In the pictures the green represents the original handle, while the red represents the handle which I think is a replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029756
> View attachment 3029757
> View attachment 3029758





hongc2 said:


> I bought my bag from the Paris Longchamp store  and it is normal to see that, its just the different grains from the  leather, genuine leather usually doesnt have same markings from what I  was told.




Agree w/ hongc. I don't think a handle has been replaced. It's possible that one has been cleaned but it also could have come from the factory this way. I doubt that NR would go to the effort of replacing a handle on a less expensive bag like this (or on any bag, really - I know that they will do repairs on clothing and may re-sole shoes but bags are much harder to deal with in-house).

It's often very very difficult (or even impossible) to identify what on the item has been "refurbished"; I think sometimes they use that code internally even when no work has been done to it. 

These are all just my personal theories, I don't have an inside info on it!


----------



## devik

daisygrl said:


> Got this Missoni for $33 down from (supposedly) $855. Not sure whether I keep it. Nice over a sheer blouse I suppose.





daisygrl said:


> Thanks guys! I never wear sweater vests (as  they seem too matronly) so not sure what to do with it. Any suggestions?  I have a see-through seafoam blouse that might work. Otherwise it might  have to go back.



Even if $33 is a good deal for Missoni I personally would return it. It sounds like you're not a sweater vest person (I agree re the matronly comment - or, the little boy whose grandmother dressed him for church! ) I used to fall for that all the time - "It's so-and-so designer, I'm supposed to love everything they make! and such a good price, it's a steal, you can NEVER find stuff by so-and-so for this cheap!" 

And then I realized that I had all these things in my closet from so-and-so that I just didn't wear, because the cut was wrong for me or whatever. I'm being much more skeptical with myself on my own purchase decisions these days. It really took a lot to break that habit though - the "what a good deal!!" impulse is hard to overcome!


----------



## devik

Michelle1x said:


> Apologies to the thread.... there really IS a CTR for Fathers day starting next Thursday!
> Apparently last year, the July 4th CTR was not as well received- too much of a major holiday, so they moved it up, and *according to my source* there is some GREAT merch coming on the 18th.
> 
> I guess anybody who bought today can get a PA?
> My racks are pretty threadbare (SF bay area) but I plan to do some reconaissance this weekend.



Thanks for posting this!! I asked at checkout yesterday and she said that there's supposed to be a CTR every month but that she didn't know when the next one would be. I had been assuming it wouldn't start till 4th of July, though I think someone else mentioned upthread that it would start on June 18th too - thanks to both of you and your "sources"!!


----------



## tickedoffchick

devik said:


> Agree w/ hongc. I don't think a handle has been replaced. It's possible that one has been cleaned but it also could have come from the factory this way. I doubt that NR would go to the effort of replacing a handle on a less expensive bag like this (or on any bag, really - I know that they will do repairs on clothing and may re-sole shoes but bags are much harder to deal with in-house).
> 
> It's often very very difficult (or even impossible) to identify what on the item has been "refurbished"; I think sometimes they use that code internally even when no work has been done to it.
> 
> These are all just my personal theories, I don't have an inside info on it!


Think this is true -- a lot of times it seems like the item is just something that was either returned past its season or without tags or an accessory. I've found items that were clearly used as well but I don't think they do any major repairs to them -- I think damaged stuff tends to go to other channels, like the sellers on eBay who have tons of close out or damaged items.


----------



## daisygrl

IStuckACello said:


> So cute! Will it work by itself with a skirt and heels? It looks small but if it happens to be a med or large could you lmk please if you decide you don't want it? I think we are both in the Bay  but I think you should keep it!



I am in So Cal. The tag says 40 (which is in European sizing Medium) but I am XS and it fits around chest but waist is too, um... clingy. Anyway, it might go back and hopefully, someone can get a PA in case there is CTR event on Father's day. Will let you know how I decide.


----------



## daisygrl

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats !!! Where is your Nordstrom rack ?  So lucky !! If you don't want it, I am happy to be the next owner.[emoji2][emoji2]



I am in So Cal. I just want you, guys, know that the top/vest is a cheaper brand M Missoni (white tag) and not orange. It says it retailed $855 but I doubt that. More like $300-400. Anyway, I need to show it to friends and see what they say. Most likely it will go back.


----------



## daisygrl

devik said:


> Even if $33 is a good deal for Missoni I personally would return it. It sounds like you're not a sweater vest person (I agree re the matronly comment - or, the little boy whose grandmother dressed him for church! ) I used to fall for that all the time - "It's so-and-so designer, I'm supposed to love everything they make! and such a good price, it's a steal, you can NEVER find stuff by so-and-so for this cheap!"
> 
> And then I realized that I had all these things in my closet from so-and-so that I just didn't wear, because the cut was wrong for me or whatever. I'm being much more skeptical with myself on my own purchase decisions these days. It really took a lot to break that habit though - the "what a good deal!!" impulse is hard to overcome!



Lol. It is like I heard my new voice in my head (the old one was saying just "buy, buy, buy!" Last time I did this with a Gucci shirt that I never wore (bought it just for the brand) so I know what you mean. I am trying to be more cautious now, thus I appreciate the 90 day return policy (I change my mind about clothing a lot. A lot.)  Although, some women can pull off that "little boy in a vest look" but I don't think I am one of them.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## nimuei

Ladies, Nordstrom is building a Rack store here in Lafayette LA and I'm curious about some acronyms I see used in this thread. What is a CTR and a PA? Thank you.


----------



## Helloitsjackk

nimuei said:


> Ladies, Nordstrom is building a Rack store here in Lafayette LA and I'm curious about some acronyms I see used in this thread. What is a CTR and a PA? Thank you.




CTR = Clear the rack (25% off clearance)

PA = Price adjustment (99% sure haha)


----------



## nimuei

Thank you!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Michelle1x said:


> the 6 racks are..(I am guessing):
> 
> 
> 
> SF: 2 racks
> 
> Colma
> 
> San Leandro
> 
> Fremont
> 
> Palo Alto (Ravenswood)
> 
> 
> 
> Colma USED TO BE GREAT but has been a big zero for about a year now




Exactly!  Colma was not too bad during the beginning of the year. I found my monogram Saint Laurent (still listed on Nordstrom.com for $2800), Jimmy Choo biker, and black Burberry trench there. I haven't found anything lately though.


----------



## Murileon

nimuei said:


> Ladies, Nordstrom is building a Rack store here in Lafayette LA and I'm curious about some acronyms I see used in this thread. What is a CTR and a PA? Thank you.




CTR : clear the rack. The store reduced items at about 25% more than what they're already reduced at.

PA: price adjustment. If you buy items a week before clear the rack you can price adjust during the sale to give you the 25 % off.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Murileon said:


> CTR : clear the rack. The store reduced items at about 25% more than what they're already reduced at.
> 
> PA: price adjustment. If you buy items a week before clear the rack you can price adjust during the sale to give you the 25 % off.




Do we need to bring the item back or just the receipt?


----------



## jorton

elisainthecity said:


> Do we need to bring the item back or just the receipt?



Both,and  with tags. Depending on the store if it's used and the tags are off they won't let you price adjust.


----------



## starshine182

I have a question for you ladies. Are any of you in S FL? Do the NRs in that area have good stock? Or are they threadbare? I have been to a couple in Central FL searching for some of the cheap jeans. I know I won't find the $5 or $10 pairs but I desperately need some new clothes as I have lost 100 lbs and literally nothing but a few items in my closet fit. The stores I've been to have had nothing in my size that's even remotely a good deal.


----------



## ilysukixD

Just purchased the Fossil Sydney satchel for under $50
Valentino studs sunglasses for $69
Bally pouch for $35


----------



## katran26

Was browsing the racks and noticed a gorgeous sweater. No tags, but it was covered in crystals, and the inside label said 100% cashmere and made in Italy.

It came out to $65, but after doing research, I found out it was Giorgio Armani- with an MSRP of $4,000 [emoji4][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## devik

starshine182 said:


> I have a question for you ladies. Are any of you in S FL? Do the NRs in that area have good stock? Or are they threadbare? I have been to a couple in Central FL searching for some of the cheap jeans. I know I won't find the $5 or $10 pairs but I desperately need some new clothes as I have lost 100 lbs and literally nothing but a few items in my closet fit. The stores I've been to have had nothing in my size that's even remotely a good deal.



Welcome to tPF _and congrats on losing all the weight!!! _So very cool.


----------



## devik

Ladies, has anyone ever heard of being banned from shopping at NR due to too many returns?

I have heard of it happening at NM and I think Saks (there's a thread here somewhere about it) but I'm wondering about NR - I too am often a "buy it and think about it" type and am getting concerned that I might be doing that a little too much!!!

Insights on policies? Anyone been warned???


----------



## devik

katran26 said:


> Was browsing the racks and noticed a gorgeous sweater. No tags, but it was covered in crystals, and the inside label said 100% cashmere and made in Italy.
> 
> It came out to $65, but after doing research, I found out it was Giorgio Armani- with an MSRP of $4,000 [emoji4][emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3030980
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030981



I think you win Deal of the Year on this one!!!


----------



## sparksfly

katran26 said:


> Was browsing the racks and noticed a gorgeous sweater. No tags, but it was covered in crystals, and the inside label said 100% cashmere and made in Italy.
> 
> It came out to $65, but after doing research, I found out it was Giorgio Armani- with an MSRP of $4,000 [emoji4][emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3030980
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030981




Could you post the sku? It's gorgeous and I'd love to locate one.


----------



## starshine182

devik said:


> Welcome to tPF _and congrats on losing all the weight!!! _So very cool.



Thanks, that's very kind of you to say!


----------



## starshine182

katran26 said:


> Was browsing the racks and noticed a gorgeous sweater. No tags, but it was covered in crystals, and the inside label said 100% cashmere and made in Italy.
> 
> It came out to $65, but after doing research, I found out it was Giorgio Armani- with an MSRP of $4,000 [emoji4][emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3030980
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030981



Wow congrats! So beautiful!


----------



## katran26

devik said:


> I think you win Deal of the Year on this one!!!




Thank you so much dear [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## katran26

starshine182 said:


> Wow congrats! So beautiful!




Thank you!! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## katran26

sparksfly said:


> Could you post the sku? It's gorgeous and I'd love to locate one.




Sure thing!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

katran26 said:


> Was browsing the racks and noticed a gorgeous sweater. No tags, but it was covered in crystals, and the inside label said 100% cashmere and made in Italy.
> 
> It came out to $65, but after doing research, I found out it was Giorgio Armani- with an MSRP of $4,000 [emoji4][emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3030980
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030981


 
Congrats! That sweater is gorgeous! I wonder if it is an asst sku. I pulled up the sku & all my local stores have several in stock. I find that hard to believe. And the retail on your ticket is definately off. So it is either asst or tagged wrong. You scored big time!


----------



## katran26

LuxeDeb said:


> Congrats! That sweater is gorgeous! I wonder if it is an asst sku. I pulled up the sku & all my local stores have several in stock. I find that hard to believe. And the retail on your ticket is definately off. So it is either asst or tagged wrong. You scored big time!




You're right! I asked the SA and she was kind of confused about the tag...I knew something was different about it because of the weight (it's heavy!) and when I brought it home I saw "G.A. spa" on the inside label which I googled and discovered it to be Giorgio Armani.

I also found it for sale (sold out now) on an auction site- she said she got hers at Nordstrom...
(Auction site pics below)


----------



## hongc2

ilysukixD said:


> Just purchased the Fossil Sydney satchel for under $50
> Valentino studs sunglasses for $69
> Bally pouch for $35
> View attachment 3030969
> 
> View attachment 3030970



Love the Bally pouch!!


----------



## bankygirl

katran26 said:


> Sure thing!!
> 
> View attachment 3031022


Girl, don't forget your PA for CTR! Gorgeous sweater!


----------



## jun3machina

Great finds! I had a quick question...I just applied for the nordstrons card. Was wondering if I should have received an email upon approval?? Anyone who has a nordies card chime in?


----------



## krissa

katran26 said:


> Sure thing!!
> 
> View attachment 3031022



That's an assorted/hautelook tag. You won't be able to find any more with that.


----------



## krissa

jun3machina said:


> Great finds! I had a quick question...I just applied for the nordstrons card. Was wondering if I should have received an email upon approval?? Anyone who has a nordies card chime in?



You got approved in store? If so, I don't believe you get an email confirmation. You would just get your temp card and wait for the physical card.


----------



## katran26

bankygirl said:


> Girl, don't forget your PA for CTR! Gorgeous sweater!




Oh thank you! I almost forgot about that [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## sparksfly

Someone on Instagram scored classic CL heels for $199. So jealous.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

sparksfly said:


> Someone on Instagram scored classic CL heels for $199. So jealous.




I've been seeing people post CL finds. Do resellers only find them? Lol.

Does anyone know if NR get shipments on Monday?


----------



## sparksfly

elisainthecity said:


> I've been seeing people post CL finds. Do resellers only find them? Lol.




Idk she said they found a good home so she must have found a home for them.


----------



## sabbam

Hey all!
Just as a kind of PSA to everyone
I am a rack addict and I shop Nordstrom rack all the time.
A lot of my purchases are over the phone to buy items i find.
However be very careful!
They keep your card information. Recently, my card information has been stolen twice! They SA's were the only ones that had my card # as I never give it out, only to the rack stores. 
I found purchases made at full line Nordstroms that I never made.
Just be careful when doing phone orders!!
Sorry just kind of upset that they used my card to buy merchandise when I am trusting of the rack and its send sale service ((


----------



## Murileon

sabbam said:


> Hey all!
> Just as a kind of PSA to everyone
> I am a rack addict and I shop Nordstrom rack all the time.
> A lot of my purchases are over the phone to buy items i find.
> However be very careful!
> They keep your card information. Recently, my card information has been stolen twice! They SA's were the only ones that had my card # as I never give it out, only to the rack stores.
> I found purchases made at full line Nordstroms that I never made.
> Just be careful when doing phone orders!!
> Sorry just kind of upset that they used my card to buy merchandise when I am trusting of the rack and its send sale service ((




That is awful [emoji17] I'm sorry


----------



## sparksfly

sabbam said:


> Hey all!
> Just as a kind of PSA to everyone
> I am a rack addict and I shop Nordstrom rack all the time.
> A lot of my purchases are over the phone to buy items i find.
> However be very careful!
> They keep your card information. Recently, my card information has been stolen twice! They SA's were the only ones that had my card # as I never give it out, only to the rack stores.
> I found purchases made at full line Nordstroms that I never made.
> Just be careful when doing phone orders!!
> Sorry just kind of upset that they used my card to buy merchandise when I am trusting of the rack and its send sale service ((




I was told they write it all down and "destroy" it at the end of the day. 

Did a search and send phone order and the sales associate literally read back my CC info out loud. Most have had me repeat it to make sure it's right.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

sparksfly said:


> I was told they write it all down and "destroy" it at the end of the day.
> 
> Did a search and send phone order and the sales associate literally read back my CC info out loud. Most have had me repeat it to make sure it's right.




When I applied for the NR card, the SA of course had to gather some personal info. I felt weird stating my income out loud. She then asked for my SS (expecting me to verbally say it). I just showed my card because no one should ever say it out loud....


----------



## Milky caramel

sabbam said:


> Hey all!
> Just as a kind of PSA to everyone
> I am a rack addict and I shop Nordstrom rack all the time.
> A lot of my purchases are over the phone to buy items i find.
> However be very careful!
> They keep your card information. Recently, my card information has been stolen twice! They SA's were the only ones that had my card # as I never give it out, only to the rack stores.
> I found purchases made at full line Nordstroms that I never made.
> Just be careful when doing phone orders!!
> Sorry just kind of upset that they used my card to buy merchandise when I am trusting of the rack and its send sale service ((


Ooh ooh!


----------



## sparksfly

Someone bought every single $5 jean in their size. No wonder my order was cancelled.


----------



## hedgwin99

sparksfly said:


> Someone bought every single $5 jean in their size. No wonder my order was cancelled.




How did u find out??


----------



## krissa

devik said:


> Ladies, has anyone ever heard of being banned from shopping at NR due to too many returns?
> 
> I have heard of it happening at NM and I think Saks (there's a thread here somewhere about it) but I'm wondering about NR - I too am often a "buy it and think about it" type and am getting concerned that I might be doing that a little too much!!!
> 
> Insights on policies? Anyone been warned???



I think you should be fine. As long as you're not buying excessive amounts and returning worn merchandise. I haven't heard or seen it.


----------



## sparksfly

hedgwin99 said:


> How did u find out??




They posted a photo on Instagram of 20+ pairs of Joe, Hudson, Paige, Rag and Bone saying they bought every jean in their size.


----------



## IStuckACello

sabbam said:


> Hey all!
> Just as a kind of PSA to everyone
> I am a rack addict and I shop Nordstrom rack all the time.
> A lot of my purchases are over the phone to buy items i find.
> However be very careful!
> They keep your card information. Recently, my card information has been stolen twice! They SA's were the only ones that had my card # as I never give it out, only to the rack stores.
> I found purchases made at full line Nordstroms that I never made.
> Just be careful when doing phone orders!!
> Sorry just kind of upset that they used my card to buy merchandise when I am trusting of the rack and its send sale service ((




If your concern is that a Rack employee is taking your info-I would call the specific stores that it happened and ask to speak with Loss Prevention. You may never find the outcome but it gives them the heads up to start an internal investigation.


----------



## hedgwin99

sparksfly said:


> They posted a photo on Instagram of 20+ pairs of Joe, Hudson, Paige, Rag and Bone saying they bought every jean in their size.




I see!! Oh well... I guess I didn't see those posts because the person block my account... [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Fj092406

sparksfly said:


> They posted a photo on Instagram of 20+ pairs of Joe, Hudson, Paige, Rag and Bone saying they bought every jean in their size.



I don't blame them! $5-$10 jeans in your size? Who could pass up on that?


----------



## bakeacookie

Fj092406 said:


> I don't blame them! $5-$10 jeans in your size? Who could pass up on that?



+1. I totally buy out my size when it's in the right style, color, fit, and at the right price. 

Now if it's for personal use or for your real friends (jeans for years for all haha!) then that's cool. 

If it's to resell, not cool.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bakeacookie said:


> +1. I totally buy out my size when it's in the right style, color, fit, and at the right price.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if it's for personal use or for your real friends (jeans for years for all haha!) then that's cool.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's to resell, not cool.




Agreed! If I found my fav pair of jeans for $5, I would stock up. Waiting on J Brand skinnies [emoji4]


----------



## hongc2

Pretty sure that person bought all those jeans for personal use! She's not a re-seller otherwise I'm sure she would have bought it in all sizes otherwise! And at that price point who wouldn't want to buy everything! I would even buy multiples of the same style too! Haha!


----------



## daisygrl

Guys, what do you think of this scenario: (happened to me today). I found a pair of Mother jeans for $29.99 (originally $196) and when I was about to pay for them the cashier called someone to check the sticker. I asked what was wrong, she responded that the sticker did not belong to the jeans and that someone must have switched tags. So they came back with the sticker of $37 dollars (still good) but I requested to see the old tag (it seemed to match the pants). Because the difference was only $7 in between tags, I had a reason to believe that it was NR fault and no tags were switched. The cashier was rude too on the too of this. My husband (lawyer) wanted to argue of course, but I just tell him to forget it, paid for the pants ($37) and left. My question is (for the future): were they obligated to sell the pants for the original $29.99 price? Seemed like they argued the switching tag thing (but had no proof if it). Just wondering....as the whole shopping experience was rather unpleasant.


----------



## LittleCityGirl

Hello everyone  Former NR & N SA here. Search and sends are done either on the mobile or on the computer. When they're done on the computer, your information is being keyed in so we can always look up to verify it with you before we complete the order. When they are done on the mobile devices, the field goes completely blank so we have to ask the customer to repeat the cc number. Sales Associates only write down the cc number to avoid having to ask you for it more than twice, in the event that the mobile freezes (which happens at the worst times). 

@Daisygrl I'm so sorry that the SA was rude about it. It is something that happens quite often though. Chances are, when she rung up the jeans, a picture of a shirt or perfume popped up, which most likely alerted her to the wrong tag. She wouldn't be able to sell it to you because it would throw inventory off, to say the least. I wish she would've been nicer and explained it to you. You didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

daisygrl said:


> Guys, what do you think of this scenario: (happened to me today). I found a pair of Mother jeans for $29.99 (originally $196) and when I was about to pay for them the cashier called someone to check the sticker. I asked what was wrong, she responded that the sticker did not belong to the jeans and that someone must have switched tags. So they came back with the sticker of $37 dollars (still good) but I requested to see the old tag (it seemed to match the pants). Because the difference was only $7 in between tags, I had a reason to believe that it was NR fault and no tags were switched. The cashier was rude too on the too of this. My husband (lawyer) wanted to argue of course, but I just tell him to forget it, paid for the pants ($37) and left. My question is (for the future): were they obligated to sell the pants for the original $29.99 price? Seemed like they argued the switching tag thing (but had no proof if it). Just wondering....as the whole shopping experience was rather unpleasant.




I went through something similar on Thursday.  I found a pair of Hudson jeans for $14.99 a penny pair of jeans and reburb sweatshirt and the cashier called someone over to double check the prices.... It was annoying especially because it takes forever.  I was in a hurry to get my kid from daycare and it took about 15 mins me just standing there like a moron.  I get that if they scan the item, say a jacket and it says it's a pair of jeans they have to call someone over but inconveniencing me because the price is too cheap is ridiculous.


At some point someone is going to demand that they have a reasonable suspicion that I (or person paying) switched the tag... I think they may have been trying to get me to walk away so they didn't have to sell me the cheap items....

I hadn't been to NR bc the service had gone downhill - looks like it got worse


----------



## LittleCityGirl

Also if you feel that your credit card information is being used inappropriately, please contact the store . Loss Prevention will be very helpful in rectifying this situation


----------



## gail13

gottaluvmybags said:


> I went through something similar on Thursday.  I found a pair of Hudson jeans for $14.99 a penny pair of jeans and reburb sweatshirt and the cashier called someone over to double check the prices.... It was annoying especially because it takes forever.  I was in a hurry to get my kid from daycare and it took about 15 mins me just standing there like a moron.  I get that if they scan the item, say a jacket and it says it's a pair of jeans they have to call someone over but inconveniencing me because the price is too cheap is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> At some point someone is going to demand that they have a reasonable suspicion that I (or person paying) switched the tag... I think they may have been trying to get me to walk away so they didn't have to sell me the cheap items....
> 
> I hadn't been to NR bc the service had gone downhill - looks like it got worse



I agree with you on tag switching and that would be so embarrassing.


----------



## hongc2

gottaluvmybags said:


> I went through something similar on Thursday.  I found a pair of Hudson jeans for $14.99 a penny pair of jeans and reburb sweatshirt and the cashier called someone over to double check the prices.... It was annoying especially because it takes forever.  I was in a hurry to get my kid from daycare and it took about 15 mins me just standing there like a moron.  I get that if they scan the item, say a jacket and it says it's a pair of jeans they have to call someone over but inconveniencing me because the price is too cheap is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> At some point someone is going to demand that they have a reasonable suspicion that I (or person paying) switched the tag... I think they may have been trying to get me to walk away so they didn't have to sell me the cheap items....
> 
> I hadn't been to NR bc the service had gone downhill - looks like it got worse




I agree with you! It happened to be before!! I stood by the register like a moron waiting for what felt like ages while other customers were just starring at me like I did something wrong and alerted the other SA! It was ridiculous. 
And then they told they couldn't sell me the shoe because they tag was a wrong and they said it was a coming up as a shirt. Honestly I think it was BS because shoe tags and clothing tags are totally different.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

gail13 said:


> I agree with you on tag switching and that would be so embarrassing.




Similar thing happened to me, except it was a return. I get that there are people that try to scam the system, but I don't get the bad attitude! It's not like the SA personally loses something. Most of the time, it seems like an innocent person getting blamed for someone else's error (whether it be another shopper or a mistagged item by another SA).


----------



## daisygrl

elisainthecity said:


> Similar thing happened to me, except it was a return. I get that there are people that try to scam the system, but I don't get the bad attitude! It's not like the SA personally loses something. Most of the time, it seems like an innocent person getting blamed for someone else's error (whether it be another shopper or a mistagged item by another SA).




I felt like that too (actually, SA made feel like I switched the tags)! The difference between the tags was only $7 which made me believe NR made a mistake. Who would bother switching tags for $7?!But the wait and SA's attitude were almost not worth it! Cool pants though, I could not help it.


----------



## daisygrl

LittleCityGirl said:


> Hello everyone  Former NR & N SA here. Search and sends are done either on the mobile or on the computer. When they're done on the computer, your information is being keyed in so we can always look up to verify it with you before we complete the order. When they are done on the mobile devices, the field goes completely blank so we have to ask the customer to repeat the cc number. Sales Associates only write down the cc number to avoid having to ask you for it more than twice, in the event that the mobile freezes (which happens at the worst times).
> 
> @Daisygrl I'm so sorry that the SA was rude about it. It is something that happens quite often though. Chances are, when she rung up the jeans, a picture of a shirt or perfume popped up, which most likely alerted her to the wrong tag. She wouldn't be able to sell it to you because it would throw inventory off, to say the least. I wish she would've been nicer and explained it to you. You didn't do anything wrong.




Thank you! On one hand, I was pissed, on the other hand, relieved that the price didnt change that much as I really liked the pants. Still a bit annoying, I guess.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

elisainthecity said:


> Similar thing happened to me, except it was a return. I get that there are people that try to scam the system, but I don't get the bad attitude! It's not like the SA personally loses something. Most of the time, it seems like an innocent person getting blamed for someone else's error (whether it be another shopper or a mistagged item by another SA).




I think this is a GREAT point.  Treat your customer as if they are innocent unless it's clear to you they are not.    If you suspect it's a scam then gently apologize and say " I'm sorry but my system won't allow the return" then the customer can take it up with the manager or beyond.  We have seen on this forum how many of us have realized the switch upon googleing, it sucks that it happens but we can't all be subjected to humiliation in every transaction.  I stopped shopping at TJ maxx, every return was a fight and then those darn red tags.... How am i supposed to assess the damage left by the dArn thing?  I got home took the tag/device off only to find a giant rusty home on the shirt - then it's a battle to return it...


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anybody know if you can do a return if you have your receipt but there is no red tag on the item?  I actually removed the red tags for 2 sweaters and now I want to return them.  I bought them as gifts.  There is a nordstrom tag but not the red tag.

tia


----------



## krissa

Michelle1x said:


> Does anybody know if you can do a return if you have your receipt but there is no red tag on the item?  I actually removed the red tags for 2 sweaters and now I want to return them.  I bought them as gifts.  There is a nordstrom tag but not the red tag.
> 
> tia



Red tag for the adjustment? Depending on the price they may be able to tell.


----------



## silk7

Michelle1x said:


> Does anybody know if you can do a return if you have your receipt but there is no red tag on the item?  I actually removed the red tags for 2 sweaters and now I want to return them.  I bought them as gifts.  There is a nordstrom tag but not the red tag.
> 
> 
> 
> tia




Does the UPC on the Nordstrom tag match the receipt? If so they might do it for you because it will bring up the price you paid. If it is a full line Nordstrom tag it probably won't match. No harm in asking at the store.


----------



## devik

krissa said:


> I think you should be fine. As long as you're not buying excessive amounts and returning worn merchandise. I haven't heard or seen it.



Thanks for the reassurance! It's not like I'm buying mass quantities to resell or anything - but I do frequently change my mind and return things, and I know that some stores track that.


----------



## devik

LittleCityGirl said:


> Hello everyone  Former NR & N SA here. Search and sends are done either on the mobile or on the computer. When they're done on the computer, your information is being keyed in so we can always look up to verify it with you before we complete the order. When they are done on the mobile devices, the field goes completely blank so we have to ask the customer to repeat the cc number. Sales Associates only write down the cc number to avoid having to ask you for it more than twice, in the event that the mobile freezes (which happens at the worst times).
> 
> @Daisygrl I'm so sorry that the SA was rude about it. It is something that happens quite often though. Chances are, when she rung up the jeans, a picture of a shirt or perfume popped up, which most likely alerted her to the wrong tag. She wouldn't be able to sell it to you because it would throw inventory off, to say the least. I wish she would've been nicer and explained it to you. You didn't do anything wrong.



Thanks for joining the thread - it's so helpful to get the "behind the scenes" info like this! I've seen the NR SAs struggle with the tech sometimes, like it makes them jump through hoops or go from one machine to another. It seems that whenever I return a HauteLook item it's especially challenging - once the SA even had to call their internal support line to figure out how to process it (it was a swimwear item which apparently the stores don't ever stock so she didn't know how to handle it as a return - it took at least 20 minutes for them to sort that one out!).

The "wrong tag" accusation thing seems to come up here a lot which to me is surprising. I had no idea that there were so many scammers out there! I think more of them may be tagging mistakes by the store personnel than they admit to though - especially like the $7 difference one here. Who would go to so much trouble for $7? And if the scammers were that good that they actually have the equipment to attach a new tag, wouldn't they be smart enough to pick an item that's at least similar to the one they're trying to scam??


----------



## bakeacookie

devik said:


> Thanks for the reassurance! It's not like I'm buying mass quantities to resell or anything - but I do frequently change my mind and return things, and I know that some stores track that.


Totally with you on this! Stores like the Rack encourage the "Buy now, think later" because usually there's only one of that item in your size/color/whatever. 

But sometimes once you actually take a moment to assess the item, it doesn't work. 

I'm wondering if it's still held against us even if we return within the return period (often times, within a week of purchasing, as I just need a weekend to see if it'll work out with everything I have). 



LittleCityGirl said:


> Hello everyone  Former NR & N SA here. Search and sends are done either on the mobile or on the computer. When they're done on the computer, your information is being keyed in so we can always look up to verify it with you before we complete the order. When they are done on the mobile devices, the field goes completely blank so we have to ask the customer to repeat the cc number. Sales Associates only write down the cc number to avoid having to ask you for it more than twice, in the event that the mobile freezes (which happens at the worst times).
> 
> @Daisygrl I'm so sorry that the SA was rude about it. It is something that happens quite often though. Chances are, when she rung up the jeans, a picture of a shirt or perfume popped up, which most likely alerted her to the wrong tag. She wouldn't be able to sell it to you because it would throw inventory off, to say the least. I wish she would've been nicer and explained it to you. You didn't do anything wrong.



Hi LittleCityGirl! Could you give us some insight into the returns? (see above?)

It's good to see that the SAs now have pictures pop up for the item. It's reassuring that they can have the methods to detect fraud.


----------



## IStuckACello

bakeacookie said:


> Totally with you on this! Stores like the Rack encourage the "Buy now, think later" because usually there's only one of that item in your size/color/whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> But sometimes once you actually take a moment to assess the item, it doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if it's still held against us even if we return within the return period (often times, within a week of purchasing, as I just need a weekend to see if it'll work out with everything I have).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi LittleCityGirl! Could you give us some insight into the returns? (see above?)
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to see that the SAs now have pictures pop up for the item. It's reassuring that they can have the methods to detect fraud.




It is not held against you to return, so don't worry. I think they actually want you to return and browse again.


----------



## bakeacookie

IStuckACello said:


> It is not held against you to return, so don't worry. I think they actually want you to return and browse again.



Which is totally what I do. Haha. And I end up spending more than what I'm returning.


----------



## silk7

bakeacookie said:


> Which is totally what I do. Haha. And I end up spending more than what I'm returning.




Haha me too! My DH rolls his eyes when I say I have a return because he knows I'll be back with more then before lol


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

bakeacookie said:


> Which is totally what I do. Haha. And I end up spending more than what I'm returning.







silk7 said:


> Haha me too! My DH rolls his eyes when I say I have a return because he knows I'll be back with more then before lol




Me three! Having a return feels like free money to spend, though logically I know it's not... It's rare for me to leave with nothing


----------



## PetiteFromSF

I'm returning my Alexander Wang Diego bag in carbon tomorrow. Such a great deal but I realized the bag isn't my style. I got it for $329. PM me for location!


----------



## nguyenjnt

Definitely not the season for it, but I was really excited to find this!


----------



## klynneann

bakeacookie said:


> Which is totally what I do. Haha. And I end up spending more than what I'm returning.



Just did that.    Good to know returns aren't held against me - I do it a lot too.


----------



## vesperholly

nguyenjnt said:


> Definitely not the season for it, but I was really excited to find this!
> 
> View attachment 3033085
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033086



Gorgeous!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

elisainthecity said:


> I'm returning my Alexander Wang Diego bag in carbon tomorrow. Such a great deal but I realized the bag isn't my style. I got it for $329. PM me for location!




Pm'ed you!


----------



## buyingpig

Hi everyone. This is not about NR, but I thought I'd share. Nordstrom.com has quite a few colors and sizes of the le pilage on sale at 40% off right now. If you like any of the summer colors, this is a good price. Don't wait too long, they will not last.


----------



## buyingpig

buyingpig said:


> Hi everyone. This is not about NR, but I thought I'd share. Nordstrom.com has quite a few colors and sizes of the le pilage on sale at 40% off right now. If you like any of the summer colors, this is a good price. Don't wait too long, they will not last.



I meant Longchamp Le Pliage  sorry for the terrible spelling. On mobile and trying to post it fast.


----------



## livlovespurses

I typically lurk here but was so excited about my recent score and had to post! I hit the jackpot when I stumbled upon a pair of copper CHANEL ballet flats from 14A with the box and not even refurbed! $250 and red tagged to boot, so planning to get them price adjusted at the rumored upcoming CTR! Will take pics later and post.

I couldn't believe my eyes as they were staring me in the face. They are about a 1/2 size too big but I will pad them and make them work!!


----------



## louboutal

livlovespurses said:


> I typically lurk here but was so excited about my recent score and had to post! I hit the jackpot when I stumbled upon a pair of copper CHANEL ballet flats from 14A with the box and not even refurbed! $250 and red tagged to boot, so planning to get them price adjusted at the rumored upcoming CTR! Will take pics later and post.
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes as they were staring me in the face. They are about a 1/2 size too big but I will pad them and make them work!!




Congrats!!! That's awesome! Would love to see pictures [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## sparksfly

livlovespurses said:


> I typically lurk here but was so excited about my recent score and had to post! I hit the jackpot when I stumbled upon a pair of copper CHANEL ballet flats from 14A with the box and not even refurbed! $250 and red tagged to boot, so planning to get them price adjusted at the rumored upcoming CTR! Will take pics later and post.
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes as they were staring me in the face. They are about a 1/2 size too big but I will pad them and make them work!!




Would love to see pictures!


----------



## devik

BTW, NR FB said CTR starts 6/18.

So, consider it confirmed!


----------



## katran26

devik said:


> btw, nr fb said ctr starts 6/18.
> 
> So, consider it confirmed!



Awesome! thanks


----------



## peone121

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Share your amazing Rack finds here!
> 
> If you're selling something - DON'T SAY IT.  We do not allow any  buying or selling here to protect you; do not do it, you will be banned.
> If you buy something and aren't sure if you'll keep it, keep that to yourself or you may return it and let everyone know which store it's been returned to.
> You may NOT PM or tell people you will list an item for sale somewhere {**eBay**, Bonz, etc. . .}
> 
> Following these rules WILL keep the drama out of the thread because  then no one can complain that someone is baiting for a sale, or that  they hate it when people buy an item cheap and then flip it, etc. . .
> 
> 
> *Previous thread here.



i am just gonna for this i loved this bag


----------



## PetiteFromSF

elisainthecity said:


> I'm returning my Alexander Wang Diego bag in carbon tomorrow. Such a great deal but I realized the bag isn't my style. I got it for $329. PM me for location!




Hey all - just returned it and put it on hold for her. I'll let you know if she is no longer interested.


----------



## Unicorn prowler

gottaluvmybags said:


> I was trying to find $5 jeans and did better!  I really want to help those of you who post intel... I found a pair of Joes jeans for .01 - do you guys think it's ok to post SKU?


Would love if you would DM me the sku as well, please!


----------



## cheermom09

buyingpig said:


> Hi everyone. This is not about NR, but I thought I'd share. Nordstrom.com has quite a few colors and sizes of the le pilage on sale at 40% off right now. If you like any of the summer colors, this is a good price. Don't wait too long, they will not last.


 
Thank you for posting this!  I ordered two of them, one small and one large, both in blue.


----------



## buyingpig

cheermom09 said:


> Thank you for posting this!  I ordered two of them, one small and one large, both in blue.



Great Glad to help I also ordered the large one in blue


----------



## befrank

buyingpig said:


> Great Glad to help I also ordered the large one in blue




Thanks! I also ordered a large. This bag has been on my list!


----------



## cres911

countdown begins!!!


----------



## Michelle1x

Michelle1x said:


> Does anybody know if you can do a return if you have your receipt but there is no red tag on the item?  I actually removed the red tags for 2 sweaters and now I want to return them.  I bought them as gifts.  There is a nordstrom tag but not the red tag.
> 
> tia



Thread, FYI, I WAS able to return a NR red tag clearance item with just the receipt and the red tags removed.  I explained to the SA that I bought these 2 sweaters as gifts and removed the red tags but had the receipts.  She pulled up the receipt on her register and could see the item picture matched what I was returning.  She returned it for me.

Then, while I was standing there, she created a new NR tag (one of the white tags) with this little register and retagged it.  It was lower than I paid, she said because it was a clearance item, but the tag was white.

So, don't forget to ask for a CTR discount on the white tags, in some cases!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

buyingpig said:


> Hi everyone. This is not about NR, but I thought I'd share. Nordstrom.com has quite a few colors and sizes of the le pilage on sale at 40% off right now. If you like any of the summer colors, this is a good price. Don't wait too long, they will not last.




Thanks for sharing! Just got one. Also, noticed Burberry coats/jackets were on sale: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I got a wool, Burberry London coat at my local NR yesterday for about $567 from $1495.


----------



## kema042290

elisainthecity said:


> Thanks for sharing! Just got one. Also, noticed Burberry coats/jackets were on sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034356
> 
> 
> I got a wool, Burberry London coat at my local NR yesterday for about $567 from $1495.



Wow that's great! Red tag?

Do y'all think reductions are done for the week? I'm thinking about hitting NRs tomorrow and doing exchanges on Friday?


----------



## sparksfly

elisainthecity said:


> Thanks for sharing! Just got one. Also, noticed Burberry coats/jackets were on sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034356
> 
> 
> I got a wool, Burberry London coat at my local NR yesterday for about $567 from $1495.




Could I have the sku for the Burberry? Would love to search and send.


----------



## livlovespurses

As promised, here are pics of the Chanel flats I purchased over the weekend. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Still amazed by this find. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!


----------



## nova_girl

livlovespurses said:


> As promised, here are pics of the Chanel flats I purchased over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034401
> View attachment 3034402
> View attachment 3034403
> View attachment 3034404
> 
> 
> Still amazed by this find. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!




Twins! I bought those in the most recent winter sale and they're my most comfortable Chanel flats. Congrats!


----------



## sparksfly

livlovespurses said:


> As promised, here are pics of the Chanel flats I purchased over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034401
> View attachment 3034402
> View attachment 3034403
> View attachment 3034404
> 
> 
> Still amazed by this find. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!




So cute! Wonder if there's any left for me to search and send.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

sparksfly said:


> Could I have the sku for the Burberry? Would love to search and send.







kema042290 said:


> Wow that's great! Red tag?
> 
> 
> 
> Do y'all think reductions are done for the week? I'm thinking about hitting NRs tomorrow and doing exchanges on Friday?




Oops, my bad. It wasn't at NR, it was at the regular Nordstrom dept store. 

Here is a photo of it: http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-london-heronsby-wool-wrap-coat/3780990

Check out your local Nordstrom! Major reductions going on now. 

Here is the SKU for the coat though 5045450141304


----------



## marcj

livlovespurses said:


> As promised, here are pics of the Chanel flats I purchased over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034401
> View attachment 3034402
> View attachment 3034403
> View attachment 3034404
> 
> 
> Still amazed by this find. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!




Amazing find !!!! Enjoy them !!! I got my first pair at the rack also


----------



## PetiteFromSF

livlovespurses said:


> As promised, here are pics of the Chanel flats I purchased over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034401
> View attachment 3034402
> View attachment 3034403
> View attachment 3034404
> 
> 
> Still amazed by this find. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!




They are beautiful! Gosh I love that color. Congrats


----------



## kashara

I just saw the most amazing Longchamp shoes at the Rack.  Since I can't wear heels I put them on hold so someone here could get them.  The first person to message me gets the location and the name they are under.  

Oh, also, the red tag says $135 but when I scanned it with the app, it said they were $81.  (It also said they were burgundy but they're black). Good luck!

For some reason I'm not able to post all my pictures in this post.  I'm going to double post to add more.


----------



## kashara

More Longchamp pics.(I hope!). 

Sorry, I'm having a weird problem and can't put more than 1 pic in a post.  I had 2 more that I was going to share, but I think I'll leave it at these 2 unless I can figure out how to add more to my existing posts.


----------



## elle woods

kashara said:


> I just saw the most amazing Longchamp shoes at the Rack.  Since I can't wear heels I put them on hold so someone here could get them.  The first person to message me gets the location and the name they are under.
> 
> Oh, also, the red tag says $135 but when I scanned it with the app, it said they were $81.  (It also said they were burgundy but they're black). Good luck!
> 
> For some reason I'm not able to post all my pictures in this post.  I'm going to double post to add more.




Hi I'm a newbie posting in this thread but I loooove nr. I'm from Canada but whenever we shop in the States (once every few months), nr is the first place I go! My husband said he hates nr because I always take sooo long in there [emoji23]

Question - what do you mean you scanned with the app? The nr app can scan prices?? Thanks!


----------



## ag681

livlovespurses said:


> As promised, here are pics of the Chanel flats I purchased over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034401
> View attachment 3034402
> View attachment 3034403
> View attachment 3034404
> 
> 
> Still amazed by this find. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!


Amazing find! Congrats


----------



## kashara

elle woods said:


> Hi I'm a newbie posting in this thread but I loooove nr. I'm from Canada but whenever we shop in the States (once every few months), nr is the first place I go! My husband said he hates nr because I always take sooo long in there [emoji23]
> 
> Question - what do you mean you scanned with the app? The nr app can scan prices?? Thanks!


Nordstrom has 2 different iPhone apps for the Rack. The one called "Rack Stores" lets you scan stuff.  I don't know if its available for android phones or if its US only. I'm a Rack novice and only know about it from the people in this thread.


----------



## polevshchikov

livlovespurses said:


> As promised, here are pics of the Chanel flats I purchased over the weekend.
> 
> Still amazed by this find. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!





Great find!


----------



## klynneann

livlovespurses said:


> As promised, here are pics of the Chanel flats I purchased over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034401
> View attachment 3034402
> View attachment 3034403
> View attachment 3034404
> 
> 
> Still amazed by this find. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!



Wow, awesome!  I am so jealous.


----------



## girlhasbags

livlovespurses said:


> As promised, here are pics of the Chanel flats I purchased over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034401
> View attachment 3034402
> View attachment 3034403
> View attachment 3034404
> 
> 
> Still amazed by this find. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!



Wow!!! What a great find!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

You're killing me - those are my size too. Congrats on finding the holy grail at the Rack.



livlovespurses said:


> As promised, here are pics of the Chanel flats I purchased over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034401
> View attachment 3034402
> View attachment 3034403
> View attachment 3034404
> 
> 
> Still amazed by this find. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!


----------



## livlovespurses

Thanks all! I've found some treasures at the rack over the years, but this is my best yet!


----------



## RTA

livlovespurses said:


> As promised, here are pics of the Chanel flats I purchased over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034401
> View attachment 3034402
> View attachment 3034403
> View attachment 3034404
> 
> 
> Still amazed by this find. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!



I am in awe!  Congratulations on your fantastic score!  Wow!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted these McQueen handbags at Honolulu NR. They were all $999.99 blue ticket. I didn't take any pictures of UPC numbers. 


Also saw a mackage leather jacket blue ticket clearance


----------



## AnnaFreud

Marchesa Voyage maxi $399 (retail ~$1K)




NR Glendale in the clearance dress rounder.


----------



## Tomsmom

Found this cute Treesje bag today: 11.99.  It's my first green bag &#128512;


----------



## koko100

livlovespurses said:


> As promised, here are pics of the Chanel flats I purchased over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034401
> View attachment 3034402
> View attachment 3034403
> View attachment 3034404
> 
> 
> Still amazed by this find. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!




Wow you are so lucky! Was that the only pair? That's my size' &#128522;


----------



## livlovespurses

koko100 said:


> Wow you are so lucky! Was that the only pair? That's my size' &#128522;



Yep, only one...I tried the search and send app and doesn't look like any other sizes are available.


----------



## sparksfly

livlovespurses said:


> Yep, only one...I tried the search and send app and doesn't look like any other sizes are available.




Do they fit TTS?


----------



## alexandram

Anyone ever spotted Givenchy Lucrezia @ NR? I am at a location which just got a red medium one for $1,599. Is it a good deal?


----------



## krissa

Super cute jimmy choos worn and refinished $189.97 8-8.5. Very narrow with high heel.


----------



## krissa

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted these McQueen handbags at Honolulu NR. They were all $999.99 blue ticket. I didn't take any pictures of UPC numbers.
> View attachment 3035326
> 
> Also saw a mackage leather jacket blue ticket clearance
> View attachment 3035328
> 
> View attachment 3035330



5 of the same mcqueen a are at the white plains city center location as well.


----------



## cmm62

krissa said:


> Super cute jimmy choos worn and refinished $189.97 8-8.5. Very narrow with high heel.




Those are awesome! If only in my size tho [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## IStuckACello

krissa said:


> Super cute jimmy choos worn and refinished $189.97 8-8.5. Very narrow with high heel.




Whoa those are so hot! Glad it's not my size I cannot afford to keep ahopping!


----------



## jsmile

I don't normally post in this thread as I am from Canada and only get to go to cross the border and go to Nordstrom Rack once or twice a year ($1 USD = $ 1.25 Canadian  doesn't help!).

Here is my find from over the weekend.  Todd's Flats.  A bit plain, but good for work and basic.


----------



## krissa

IStuckACello said:


> Whoa those are so hot! Glad it's not my size I cannot afford to keep ahopping!



Omg I know. I was so relieved when they weren't a good fit. I have no luck with Jimmy Choos.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

livlovespurses said:


> As promised, here are pics of the Chanel flats I purchased over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034401
> View attachment 3034402
> View attachment 3034403
> View attachment 3034404
> 
> 
> Still amazed by this find. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!




Congrats on such a beautiful find from the Rack.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jsmile said:


> I don't normally post in this thread as I am from Canada and only get to go to cross the border and go to Nordstrom Rack once or twice a year ($1 USD = $ 1.25 Canadian  doesn't help!).
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my find from over the weekend.  Todd's Flats.  A bit plain, but good for work and basic.




Congrats !! I must be in the wrong rack 'cos my local store has nothing higher end than Tory Burch!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

krissa said:


> 5 of the same mcqueen a are at the white plains city center location as well.




That's surprising that 2 racks got the same bags.  I thought McQueen was limited. They must have had a lot of extra bags from last season. I saw a reseller on IG posted a McQueen bag too.


----------



## Kakai

got a prada baroque for $99 today is it a good deal?


----------



## Superbaby

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted these McQueen handbags at Honolulu NR. They were all $999.99 blue ticket. I didn't take any pictures of UPC numbers.
> View attachment 3035326
> 
> Also saw a mackage leather jacket blue ticket clearance
> View attachment 3035328
> 
> View attachment 3035330


Oh I really want that mcqueen~ I wonder if they will do a charge send?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Superbaby said:


> Oh I really want that mcqueen~ I wonder if they will do a charge send?




They should be able to. Someone ordered one of the AW bags I posted a few months back.


----------



## Superbaby

Are all of them $990? Even the small and the large one?


----------



## jaws3

What is CTR?


----------



## LVgirl888

Clear The Rack sale


----------



## yakusoku.af

Superbaby said:


> Are all of them $990? Even the small and the large one?




Yup, I checked all the tags and they all said $999.99. Interesting pricing because I think the large studded in said the regular price was $2800 and it was still the same price as the smaller ones.


----------



## morejunkny

yakusoku.af said:


> That's surprising that 2 racks got the same bags.  I thought McQueen was limited. They must have had a lot of extra bags from last season. I saw a reseller on IG posted a McQueen bag too.




There are a few of the same ones at NR Union Square in NYC too.


----------



## Typhi

livlovespurses said:


> As promised, here are pics of the Chanel flats I purchased over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034401
> View attachment 3034402
> View attachment 3034403
> View attachment 3034404
> 
> 
> Still amazed by this find. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!



Gorg fine but am I the only one amazed by the great condition of the box??


----------



## livlovespurses

sparksfly said:


> Do they fit TTS?


 

Yep, they feel TTS for my typical size in Chanel shoes. They are a 1/2 size too big, but for that price I am going to pad them and make them work!


----------



## LoLaChoo

Kakai said:


> got a prada baroque for $99 today is it a good deal?




Hi there! I've been dying to spot a pair for myself and I think it's a great find! Let me know if your store had any others-thanks!!


----------



## louboutal

There are some cute Sophie Webster heels in clearance on Nordstomrack.com!! I just grabbed a pair [emoji16]


----------



## devik

Not NR but instead I just HAVE to comment on another bizarre HauteLook beauty item -I'm seeing listings for three different color-enhancing shampoos.... _for babies. 

FOR BABIES?!???

_
*                     Le be'be' Coo             *

*                     Color-Enhancing Tear-Free Shampoo - Red             *

If you're registered (and curious) here's the link


https://www.hautelook.com/events/87273/products/1322411?color=No+Color



SEPARATELY: they also have a Mario Badescu skincare event right now. Prices aren't that great though.


----------



## glasskey

louboutal said:


> There are some cute Sophie Webster heels in clearance on Nordstomrack.com!! I just grabbed a pair [emoji16]


thanks for the heads up on the Sophia Webster shoes!! really appreciate it  bought the leopard print Lola in both colors, figured that returns were super easy! Got the last two pairs in my size. 

Found this really flattering T by Alexander Wang leather skirt in black for $83 (from $600) after CTR: http://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/product/T-by-Alexander-Wang/Leather-mini-skirt/555331

I'm small but I don't have slender legs (curse you, genetics), so I haven't been able to find a cute leather miniskirt before this...super excited. 

Also, if anyone has been having trouble finding the cheap designer jeans at NR, check out a Burlington Coat Factory in a nice neighborhood. At the one in Thousand Oaks I found TONS of 7 for All Mankind, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Genetic, J. Brand, and Rag and Bone marked for $10-$20 (both shorts and jeans in most brands). Rachel Zoe dresses for $20-$30, $600 leather Rachel Zoe shorts for $40, Diane Von Furstenberg cashmere sweaters for $30 and dresses for $40. The ones in West Hills, Arcadia, and Maplewood, MN (yes, I have been traveling a lot lol) had nothing good, though, so it really depends on neighborhood.


----------



## Cthai

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats !! I must be in the wrong rack 'cos my local store has nothing higher end than Tory Burch!!




Lol omg I feel the same !! All I see are coach and Tory!


----------



## Lushi

Cthai said:


> Lol omg I feel the same !! All I see are coach and Tory!




I'm in so cal area, even the high end area has nothing better then Marc Jacobs. Very sad


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Lushi said:


> I'm in so cal area, even the high end area has nothing better then Marc Jacobs. Very sad




And don't forget to add the endless amounts of Rebecca Minkoff shoes/bags.


----------



## louboutal

devik said:


> Not NR but instead I just HAVE to comment on another bizarre HauteLook beauty item -I'm seeing listings for three different color-enhancing shampoos.... _for babies.
> 
> FOR BABIES?!???
> 
> _
> *                     Le be'be' Coo             *
> 
> *                     Color-Enhancing Tear-Free Shampoo - Red             *
> 
> If you're registered (and curious) here's the link
> 
> 
> https://www.hautelook.com/events/87273/products/1322411?color=No+Color
> 
> 
> 
> SEPARATELY: they also have a Mario Badescu skincare event right now. Prices aren't that great though.




Haha that's actually pretty funny. Maybe it's for adults with colored hair that need tear-free shampoo? I have no idea though [emoji12]


----------



## louboutal

glasskey said:


> thanks for the heads up on the Sophia Webster shoes!! really appreciate it  bought the leopard print Lola in both colors, figured that returns were super easy! Got the last two pairs in my size.
> 
> Found this really flattering T by Alexander Wang leather skirt in black for $83 (from $600) after CTR: http://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/product/T-by-Alexander-Wang/Leather-mini-skirt/555331
> 
> I'm small but I don't have slender legs (curse you, genetics), so I haven't been able to find a cute leather miniskirt before this...super excited.
> 
> Also, if anyone has been having trouble finding the cheap designer jeans at NR, check out a Burlington Coat Factory in a nice neighborhood. At the one in Thousand Oaks I found TONS of 7 for All Mankind, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Genetic, J. Brand, and Rag and Bone marked for $10-$20 (both shorts and jeans in most brands). Rachel Zoe dresses for $20-$30, $600 leather Rachel Zoe shorts for $40, Diane Von Furstenberg cashmere sweaters for $30 and dresses for $40. The ones in West Hills, Arcadia, and Maplewood, MN (yes, I have been traveling a lot lol) had nothing good, though, so it really depends on neighborhood.




Nice!! And I love that skirt!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] did you find it in store? I can't wait to go after work today [emoji85]


----------



## glasskey

louboutal said:


> Nice!! And I love that skirt!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] did you find it in store? I can't wait to go after work today [emoji85]


Yes! Found it at Topanga Rack. Not my usual Rack, but I was in the neighborhood! And yes, it's always exciting to go dig around in stores!!

Thanks again sooo excited about my Sophia Webster shoes


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> Do they fit TTS?



sparksfly - I saw the Parker dress that you posted about before at my local TJMaxx.  FYI - it is on sale now.  Beading is still intact.  Just in case you are still interested.


----------



## louboutal

glasskey said:


> Yes! Found it at Topanga Rack. Not my usual Rack, but I was in the neighborhood! And yes, it's always exciting to go dig around in stores!!
> 
> Thanks again sooo excited about my Sophia Webster shoes




I hope they work out! For both of us!! [emoji85]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Cthai said:


> Lol omg I feel the same !! All I see are coach and Tory!



It was really meant for you !! right person, right place and right time.  I'm happy for you because it is simply a beautiful pair of flats.


----------



## devik

louboutal said:


> Haha that's actually pretty funny. Maybe it's for adults with colored hair that need tear-free shampoo? I have no idea though [emoji12]



No, the description specifically talks about washing your baby's hair with it.


----------



## Chrissy131

I will be returning this longchamp pair today size 6 with ctr is around 60$ pm if you interest


----------



## purseaholic90

I scored a refurbished longchamp backpack this morning for $32! It was not red tagged but for that price I was pretty happy. There were a few stains on it but luckily I was able to get it out with some soap and water (thanks TPF!). They had a good number of refurbs this morning at the Pasadena location but the rest were all kate spade and michael kors.


----------



## yakusoku.af

I got Rag and Bone Jeans for $7! 
This was only size they had at my store.


----------



## aga5

I got luck with some items at the CTR today, St John dress for $60 from $995, Missoni top $39 from $195, Minkoff jacket $39 from $368, equipment sweater and McQueen skirt for $30


----------



## krissa

Got super lucky and found Rockstuds in my size! Refurbs asstd sku


----------



## PetiteFromSF

krissa said:


> Got super lucky and found Rockstuds in my size! Refurbs asstd sku



Ack where there any more? I've been dying to find them or Loubs at my Rack.
Also congrats!  Fabulous find!


----------



## befrank

krissa said:


> Got super lucky and found Rockstuds in my size! Refurbs asstd sku




Congrats!


----------



## Cthai

Wow!!! Great find! I wish and wish I could find a pair of the rockstuds flats lol


----------



## bussbuss

krissa said:


> Got super lucky and found Rockstuds in my size! Refurbs asstd sku



Omg....i am so jealous. ...what size r those. ..congratulations


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> sparksfly - I saw the Parker dress that you posted about before at my local TJMaxx.  FYI - it is on sale now.  Beading is still intact.  Just in case you are still interested.




Was it the west Peabody TJX? How much?

I tried it on for my mother who said it would cost about $100 or more to altar it. So I need to buy it on sale for $100 or less for it to be worth it.

It's a small but I need the straps taken up.


----------



## krissa

Cthai said:


> Wow!!! Great find! I wish and wish I could find a pair of the rockstuds flats lol



I've seen those twice but they were 6.5! One lady got them red tagged for $187!


----------



## krissa

bussbuss said:


> Omg....i am so jealous. ...what size r those. ..congratulations



Thx. They're a 39.5 but they look really narrow. Fingers crossed they fit.


----------



## krissa

elisainthecity said:


> Ack where there any more? I've been dying to find them or Loubs at my Rack.
> Also congrats!  Fabulous find!



Thx! This was the only one. They're super rare. Check your store and see if any nqc came in.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

krissa said:


> I've seen those twice but they were 6.5! One lady got them red tagged for $187!



That's amazing. I see them at Saks Off 5th for ~$500 discounted


----------



## sparksfly

So I called about the Chanel and they're sold out company wide in all sizes.


----------



## marksuzy

AGL Bella flats $89


----------



## carolly88

FYI I hid these in the size 8 section at the Union square store for anyone here. Size 36 Jimmy choos not returns =$142.50 after CTR discount and size 35 rag and bone boots = $106 after CTR discount!!!


----------



## kema042290

Union Square really had nothing in my opinion, but they rarely have anything. 

I got some over the knee socks for 3 bucks and under from the one downtown. 
A pair of Joe Jeans is a 24 (I'm returning for 19 ... I like them and I don't keep things I don't love).
A pair of sperry boat shoes for less than 19 bucks. I was happy about these because I always wanted a pair and the ticket said said 49. I think a lot of stuff was reduced again without being repriced but I don't have the App to check prices (I have an android).


----------



## sparksfly

kema042290 said:


> Union Square really had nothing in my opinion, but they rarely have anything.
> 
> I got some over the knee socks for 3 bucks and under from the one downtown.
> A pair of Joe Jeans is a 24 (I'm returning for 19 ... I like them and I don't keep things I don't love).
> A pair of sperry boat shoes for less than 19 bucks. I was happy about these because I always wanted a pair and the ticket said said 49. I think a lot of stuff was reduced again without being repriced but I don't have the App to check prices (I have an android).




What's the sku for the Joe jeans?


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> What's the sku for the Joe jeans?



Joes jeans for $24 may be assorted. I got some Friday. If she didn't meant $24 ignore me, lol.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

It pained me to leave these behind- brand new LK Bennett in the box:




$38.81 after discount! They are so gorgeous, and my size, but too tall for me.
At Knollwood (MN) rack in size 8.5 (39) clearance section.


----------



## kema042290

sparksfly said:


> What's the sku for the Joe jeans?



827952889749 

It's a peach color and kinda has a film over it.

Oh yea ... downtown Brooklyn NR has a lot of Rebecca Minkoff (I forget the name but the one that looks like the Chanel everyone likes but the mini) in metalic colors ... they have been there for a while and was there last markdown so they have to be less than 30 bucks out the door now. Rebecca Minkoff really messed up her line ... it had potential.


----------



## aga5

krissa said:


> I've seen those twice but they were 6.5! One lady got them red tagged for $187!




If they don't I will love to take them [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## PetiteFromSF

SF Market Street was a dud for me. There were a couple of Burberry belts $90-$140 red tagged though. I'm sure that they will get better stuff on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## avecamoursteph

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> It pained me to leave these behind- brand new LK Bennett in the box:
> View attachment 3036757
> 
> View attachment 3036758
> 
> $38.81 after discount! They are so gorgeous, and my size, but too tall for me.
> At Knollwood (MN) rack in size 8.5 (39) clearance section.




Omg nice! And yay for Minnesota! I'm from MN as well! [emoji8]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

krissa said:


> Got super lucky and found Rockstuds in my size! Refurbs asstd sku


Oh my!! Super Jealous. Enjoy


----------



## avecamoursteph

krissa said:


> Got super lucky and found Rockstuds in my size! Refurbs asstd sku




+1 on being jealous! What a great find!


----------



## IStuckACello

This alexander wang is at westgate San Jose , 265.97 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
brenda chain bag, red tag!!!


----------



## Cthai

krissa said:


> I've seen those twice but they were 6.5! One lady got them red tagged for $187!




What !! Your killing me lol! I never seen them and I'm a size 6! Even if it was a 6.5 I would make it work lol


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> Was it the west Peabody TJX? How much?
> 
> I tried it on for my mother who said it would cost about $100 or more to altar it. So I need to buy it on sale for $100 or less for it to be worth it.
> 
> It's a small but I need the straps taken up.



Yes, it's there.  It was still $120 something...so still expensive.


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> Yes, it's there.  It was still $120 something...so still expensive.




Thanks! Not a bad price since it was $200. I'll wait until next markdowns. I wonder when they'll be.


----------



## pigrabbit

Found a burberry jacket/coat for $300 (price discounted with CTR) size L. DM me for location


----------



## klynneann

krissa said:


> Got super lucky and found Rockstuds in my size! Refurbs asstd sku


----------



## charlottechow

nice found


----------



## devik

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> It pained me to leave these behind- brand new LK Bennett in the box:
> View attachment 3036757
> 
> View attachment 3036758
> 
> $38.81 after discount! They are so gorgeous, and my size, but too tall for me.
> At Knollwood (MN) rack in size 8.5 (39) clearance section.



WHAT?!?? There's no such thing as "too tall"!! 

Isn't the saying, "The taller the heel, the closer to God"?


----------



## ngocphan91

carolly88 said:


> FYI I hid these in the size 8 section at the Union square store for anyone here. Size 36 Jimmy choos not returns =$142.50 after CTR discount and size 35 rag and bone boots = $106 after CTR discount!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036678




omg those Jimmy Choo is gorgeous!!! too bad im not living around there[emoji80]


----------



## leesibeth

pigrabbit said:


> Found a burberry jacket/coat for $300 (price discounted with CTR) size L. DM me for location


 


That jacket is beautiful!!!  I love finding treasures!


----------



## LexielLoveee

Question for clear the rack is it only the clearance which is 25 percent off or all tags with red ? Thanks!


----------



## sparksfly

LexielLoveee said:


> Question for clear the rack is it only the clearance which is 25 percent off or all tags with red ? Thanks!




All red tags. Any red tag is considered clearance.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Found some Rag and Bone Samurai leggings for $5! They only had 1 sz 26 in my store. Luckily I'm a 25 so it should still fit.


----------



## CoachCruiser

I never, EVER luck out at Nordstrom Rack -- well, last night I happened to be there at the right moment. My gorgeous new Jimmy Choo.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

CoachCruiser said:


> I never, EVER luck out at Nordstrom Rack -- well, last night I happened to be there at the right moment. My gorgeous new Jimmy Choo.




Beautiful bag! How much was it?


----------



## bankygirl

devik said:


> WHAT?!?? There's no such thing as "too tall"!!
> 
> Isn't the saying, "The taller the heel, the closer to God"?


 
+1


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Bought a few things for the hubby and kids and a nice pair of Paige jeans for $14.  Also found a Burberry polo (refurb) $55

Also having a Alexander Wang Marti shipped to me!


----------



## vesperholly

kema042290 said:


> Oh yea ... downtown Brooklyn NR has a lot of Rebecca Minkoff (I forget the name but the one that looks like the Chanel everyone likes but the mini) in metalic colors ... they have been there for a while and was there last markdown so they have to be less than 30 bucks out the door now. Rebecca Minkoff really messed up her line ... it had potential.



Yeah, my Off Fifth had a huge, huge selection of RMs. The bag you're thinking of is the quilted mini affair. They've made so many changes to the line.


----------



## authenticplease

CoachCruiser said:


> I never, EVER luck out at Nordstrom Rack -- well, last night I happened to be there at the right moment. My gorgeous new Jimmy Choo.



Gorgeous bag......I adore the quilting!


----------



## louvigilante

Quick question for those that went to grand openings, do they have a special opening you can get invited to and if so, how do you get invited to it?


----------



## yakusoku.af

louvigilante said:


> Quick question for those that went to grand openings, do they have a special opening you can get invited to and if so, how do you get invited to it?




When NR Honolulu moved they had an event a few days before the general opening. I got an invite because I was a Nordstrom Card holder. I think they might have done it by certain card levels but I'm not sure.


----------



## louvigilante

yakusoku.af said:


> When NR Honolulu moved they had an event a few days before the general opening. I got an invite because I was a Nordstrom Card holder. I think they might have done it by certain card levels but I'm not sure.




Thanks for the Intel! Hoping they do by card holders. Now hopefully it pulls me up that would be my local store.


----------



## applecidered

vesperholly said:


> Yeah, my Off Fifth had a huge, huge selection of RMs. The bag you're thinking of is the quilted mini affair. They've made so many changes to the line.


Same with my local off 5th... the crossbodies were spilling off the rack. imo the brand is being saturated... every woman I see in young parts of town already has one.


----------



## bagnshoe

krissa said:


> Got super lucky and found Rockstuds in my size! Refurbs asstd sku



What a great finds. Congrats!!


----------



## buyingpig

applecidered said:


> Same with my local off 5th... the crossbodies were spilling off the rack. imo the brand is being saturated... every woman I see in young parts of town already has one.



I have yet to own one... I never quite latched onto the Rebecca minkoff trend.


----------



## klynneann

CoachCruiser said:


> I never, EVER luck out at Nordstrom Rack -- well, last night I happened to be there at the right moment. My gorgeous new Jimmy Choo.



Gorgeous - congrats!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

I forgot to post earlier but they had a pair of Linda Farrow sunglasses at Honolulu NR


----------



## CoachCruiser

klynneann said:


> Gorgeous - congrats!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

authenticplease said:


> Gorgeous bag......I adore the quilting!


I do, too! Thank you so much!


----------



## starshine182

I've had no luck in my quest for cheap jeans/shorts, etc. but I did get a pair of Asics Kayano 21 assorted sku for $31. I have a few pairs of Kayanos already but how could I pass that up?!

I also saw these Prada sunglasses in case anyone is interested. Red tag $78


----------



## jennalovesbags

First time I've spotted Kate Spade Madison Ave exclusives in DC! At the downtown rack. Not side about the other locations in the DMV.


----------



## sparksfly

yakusoku.af said:


> Found some Rag and Bone Samurai leggings for $5! They only had 1 sz 26 in my store. Luckily I'm a 25 so it should still fit.
> View attachment 3038089
> 
> View attachment 3038090




How do they fit? I'm debating searching and sending a pair.

Thought I wasn't gonna score a pair of hudsons but my order finally shipped!


----------



## klynneann

I'm currently on line waiting for my first attempt at a PA during CTR. At least the line is moving. ..

I'm nervous lol.

Edit: success! No problem whatsoever. Will try to post pics later - nothing crazy.


----------



## applecidered

buyingpig said:


> I have yet to own one... I never quite latched onto the Rebecca minkoff trend.


Same, don't own a RM bag. I did think about the crossbody for a while, but I don't think it was worth $200. Although now it's pretty easy to find them marked down to $100.

Anyway back on topic, I did stop by my local NR but didn't see anything, except for a MK moto jacket in sand that I had to get! Wasn't clearance, and I had to order from another store because the one left in my size there had a puncture in the leather (!!). They did however waive the $7.95 s/h fee


----------



## PetiteFromSF

CoachCruiser said:


> I never, EVER luck out at Nordstrom Rack -- well, last night I happened to be there at the right moment. My gorgeous new Jimmy Choo.




I loooooove Jimmy Choo bags! It's beautiful!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

I stopped at The rack today and found this Longchamp Derby Tote. I love the look but I'm not sure if it's practical, so I bought it keeping in mind I could always return it. I love black and the way it shines and the material both outside and inside is really cool and comes with a matching smaller bag! However only the trim is leather and I'm not sure if the bag is too big to use every day since I have typically only used crossbodies before. Original $445 down to $135. Any opinions? Thanks for any input you have!  (also please excuse my bare feet in the mirror )


----------



## sparksfly

Got a pair of rag and bone. Didn't price adjust it though. Still charged me $5. Maybe because it was a search and send?


----------



## yakusoku.af

sparksfly said:


> How do they fit? I'm debating searching and sending a pair.
> 
> Thought I wasn't gonna score a pair of hudsons but my order finally shipped!




They fit true to size for me. Only a tiny bit larger than the sz 25 rag and bone skinny jeans I just found.


----------



## kema042290

NicoleAngelina said:


> I stopped at The rack today and found this Longchamp Derby Tote. I love the look but I'm not sure if it's practical, so I bought it keeping in mind I could always return it. I love black and the way it shines and the material both outside and inside is really cool and comes with a matching smaller bag! However only the trim is leather and I'm not sure if the bag is too big to use every day since I have typically only used crossbodies before. Original $445 down to $135. Any opinions? Thanks for any input you have!  (also please excuse my bare feet in the mirror )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039153
> View attachment 3039155
> View attachment 3039161
> View attachment 3039166



It can be a good work bag ... these companies are ridiculous ... almost 500 for a bag that isn't mostly leather. I think it's a decent bag if you can use it. If you work in corporate you can mix it up with that bag because it's still kinda safe but a little edgy. 

You have 90 days so if anything if you don't use it within 2 months return!


----------



## sparksfly

yakusoku.af said:


> They fit true to size for me. Only a tiny bit larger than the sz 25 rag and bone skinny jeans I just found.




Thanks. I ended up with a 27. 

She didn't give me 25% off for clear the racks though.


----------



## HHPmom

I found these Ferragamo rain boots size 7 for $229.97 at the Houston Willowbrook store in black. The code for size 6 is 429868791620. It says Raphael in color Nero. There is one at Bunker Hill Rack per the app. 

Size 7's code is 429868791637. There is one at Post Oak Rack per the app.

The picture's text turned out to small. Per an old link to Ferragamo's website: "Rain boot in quilted leather, suede and PVC. Features include a decorative Varina ornament with Ferragamo signature on the outer top of the boot. Collection FW 2013."

I normally won't pay that much for rubber/rain boots (my snake embossed Hunter was $78) but these have leather upper. The bottom is PVC. The patent quilted part is leather as well as the top of the boots  where the logo is. I don't know where is the suede but the interior of the PVC part (where the foot is) feels soft so maybe that's the suede. There is a cream lining below the upper cuff that looks like leather but I am not 100% sure. I can't imagine Ferragamo would put rubber or PVC on the inside.  Their current model "Niper" is lined with fabric (textile lining per Nordie's description). 

These are better than Hunter boots in that you can wear them in the office without having to change shoes. I dunk the bottom part in water for about 15 minutes to be sure it is waterproof and there was no leak inside.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Ladies can I ask your advice on which rag & bone fedora to keep (purchased from Nordies on clearance) light grey or light tan. ( the black strap appears to be different t)Think either will work for dark blue and black jeans but for life of me, can't decide.


----------



## cres911

KensingtonUK said:


> Ladies can I ask your advice on which rag & bone fedora to keep (purchased from Nordies on clearance) light grey or light tan. ( the black strap appears to be different t)Think either will work for dark blue and black jeans but for life of me, can't decide.




I like the tan on you better


----------



## v24

KensingtonUK said:


> Ladies can I ask your advice on which rag & bone fedora to keep (purchased from Nordies on clearance) light grey or light tan. ( the black strap appears to be different t)Think either will work for dark blue and black jeans but for life of me, can't decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039365
> View attachment 3039366
> View attachment 3039368
> View attachment 3039370



I like the tan better! It would be better for summer. How much were the hats? And do you have the sku by chance? I have been looking for a summer hat!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Here is a link for the tan one.  It seems to be only available in Large. If you use your discover, you get 10% off. http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/rag-b...822483?origin=category&BaseUrl=All+rag+&+bone

It's probably not a summer hat though as its 100% wool


----------



## louboutal

KensingtonUK said:


> Ladies can I ask your advice on which rag & bone fedora to keep (purchased from Nordies on clearance) light grey or light tan. ( the black strap appears to be different t)Think either will work for dark blue and black jeans but for life of me, can't decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039365
> View attachment 3039366
> View attachment 3039368
> View attachment 3039370




Another vote for the tan! Plus it's a more versatile color


----------



## yakusoku.af

sparksfly said:


> Thanks. I ended up with a 27.
> 
> She didn't give me 25% off for clear the racks though.




She should have. They did it for mine. It was less than $4 with tax and I had a nordy note so it was free lol


----------



## sparksfly

yakusoku.af said:


> She should have. They did it for mine. It was less than $4 with tax and I had a nordy note so it was free lol




I did a search and send maybe that's why?

Just got the email they couldn't find it. 

I prefer the sales associate makes me call the store. That way they can go and get the item to make sure they have it. 

I've had most luck that way where as if my local store does it then it's usually not available.


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> Got a pair of rag and bone. Didn't price adjust it though. Still charged me $5. Maybe because it was a search and send?



No, they prob just forgot. You should be eligible for the discount since you have a receipt that you purchSed it that day.


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> No, they prob just forgot. You should be eligible for the discount since you have a receipt that you purchSed it that day.




It actually got cancelled. Said they couldn't find the jeans. 

Might call again. For the hudsons I called multiple times.


----------



## klynneann

cres911 said:


> i like the tan on you better



+1


----------



## sparksfly

I wish the app searched all stores with a UPC. Like you have an option to search local or all stores. 

Would make searching and sending so easy. Wouldn't have to make my local store look it up for me.


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> I wish the app searched all stores with a UPC. Like you have an option to search local or all stores.
> 
> Would make searching and sending so easy. Wouldn't have to make my local store look it up for me.



I totally agree with you.  The app is kinda pointless if you can't search all stores.  I tried searching for things, but the app is not powerful enough.


----------



## kema042290

This CTR was pretty much a bust. 

I did find a pair of Birkenstock for 55 bucks. Not on clearance  But still really cheap   It's funny because I saw that exact pair on the website and thought they were cute but I wasn't paying 140 for them when I can get a cheap pair from target. 

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81K9WBQnfzL._UX575_.jpg They are the flower crush which are the cutest ones to me.  

I got a pair of BCBG wedges too but I think I'm going to return them and the Joe Jeans I forgot to return.


----------



## sparksfly

kema042290 said:


> This CTR was pretty much a bust.
> 
> 
> 
> I did find a pair of Birkenstock for 55 bucks. Not on clearance  But still really cheap   It's funny because I saw that exact pair on the website and thought they were cute but I wasn't paying 140 for them when I can get a cheap pair from target.
> 
> 
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81K9WBQnfzL._UX575_.jpg They are the flower crush which are the cutest ones to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a pair of BCBG wedges too but I think I'm going to return them and the Joe Jeans I forgot to return.




Which joe jeans/how much? If you return them let me know the store!


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> I totally agree with you.  The app is kinda pointless if you can't search all stores.  I tried searching for things, but the app is not powerful enough.




It's just annoying I have to call my local store and have them search all stores, then tell me and I then call them. 

If it showed nation wide I'd only have to call that store that has them. Been trying to locate a bunch of $5 jeans so that's what's bothered me most every time I call.


----------



## kema042290

sparksfly said:


> Which joe jeans/how much? If you return them let me know the store!



They are 19 bucks with the 25 percent off. Size 24. Someone asked me for the number to do a search and send. It's in a peach color with a "glaze" over it. I think I will be returning it to the Union Square store tomorrow.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Valentino rock stud messenger $359 I believe... pm for location


----------



## sparksfly

kema042290 said:


> They are 19 bucks with the 25 percent off. Size 24. Someone asked me for the number to do a search and send. It's in a peach color with a "glaze" over it. I think I will be returning it to the Union Square store tomorrow.




Thanks! I think that was me. 

They're just too small sadly.


----------



## LuxeDeb

gottaluvmybags said:


> Valentino rock stud messenger $359 I believe... pm for location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040417


 

I pmed you!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

LuxeDeb said:


> I pmed you!




Pm'd you back -&#128077;


----------



## Cthai

kema042290 said:


> This CTR was pretty much a bust.
> 
> I did find a pair of Birkenstock for 55 bucks. Not on clearance  But still really cheap   It's funny because I saw that exact pair on the website and thought they were cute but I wasn't paying 140 for them when I can get a cheap pair from target.
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81K9WBQnfzL._UX575_.jpg They are the flower crush which are the cutest ones to me.
> 
> I got a pair of BCBG wedges too but I think I'm going to return them and the Joe Jeans I forgot to return.




Those flower crush Birkenstock are super cute!!! I almost brought on at the rack for $99 buck but it was just the black one and felt they were kinda expensive so I left them. If the Birkenstock is not asst can you PM me the UPC? Would love to track down a pair !


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Cthai said:


> Those flower crush Birkenstock are super cute!!! I almost brought on at the rack for $99 buck but it was just the black one and felt they were kinda expensive so I left them. If the Birkenstock is not asst can you PM me the UPC? Would love to track down a pair !







kema042290 said:


> This CTR was pretty much a bust.
> 
> 
> 
> I did find a pair of Birkenstock for 55 bucks. Not on clearance  But still really cheap   It's funny because I saw that exact pair on the website and thought they were cute but I wasn't paying 140 for them when I can get a cheap pair from target.
> 
> 
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81K9WBQnfzL._UX575_.jpg They are the flower crush which are the cutest ones to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a pair of BCBG wedges too but I think I'm going to return them and the Joe Jeans I forgot to return.




Love those Birks! I would also love the sku in case they're not refurbs- but I'm guessing they are since they're still at full price Nordstrom...


----------



## kema042290

Cthai said:


> Those flower crush Birkenstock are super cute!!! I almost brought on at the rack for $99 buck but it was just the black one and felt they were kinda expensive so I left them. If the Birkenstock is not asst can you PM me the UPC? Would love to track down a pair !



They are a blue tag ... they aren't worn & refub tho. I think they are a return from the recent Haute Look sale. If I return from Haute they put blue tag on it. If you still want the number I can PM it to you.


----------



## kema042290

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Love those Birks! I would also love the sku in case they're not refurbs- but I'm guessing they are since they're still at full price Nordstrom...



They are a blue tag ... they aren't worn & refub tho. I think they are a return from the recent Haute Look sale. If I return from Haute they put blue tag on it. Usually it let's you know if it considered worn and ref. The receipt doesn't give any data specific to the product name... just a price and that it's a SINGLE.


----------



## gloryosity

The sad thing is that resellers would then use the app to buy out stock nationwide


----------



## hongc2

Anyone know when the next CTR dates are? Do you guys think it will be during the week of July 4?


----------



## deathcookie

An SA told me the next CTR will be weekend of August 1 but I didn't confirm that elsewhere.


----------



## AEGIS

aga5 said:


> I got luck with some items at the CTR today, St John dress for $60 from $995, Missoni top $39 from $195, Minkoff jacket $39 from $368, equipment sweater and McQueen skirt for $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036551
> View attachment 3036552
> View attachment 3036553
> View attachment 3036556
> View attachment 3036558





where in the world is this NR?! beautiful skirt


----------



## LuxAddicted

Looks like people got some great stuff during CTR! Those Valentino rock studs are TDF! Here are my finds from the weekend, though only one was red tagged. Gucci Jolene pumps and Givenchy shark lock sandals.


----------



## louboutal

LuxAddicted said:


> Looks like people got some great stuff during CTR! Those Valentino rock studs are TDF! Here are my finds from the weekend, though only one was red tagged. Gucci Jolene pumps and Givenchy shark lock sandals.




Both great finds but I'm dying over those Givenchy shark lock sandals!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NordstromRack

gloryosity said:


> The sad thing is that resellers would then use the app to buy out stock nationwide



I never thought about that.  You're right - I think the app would be abused.  That would be so sad!

I guess the only way to search is to call your local store and have them perform the search.  Oh well.


----------



## flik

livlovespurses said:


> I typically lurk here but was so excited about my recent score and had to post! I hit the jackpot when I stumbled upon a pair of copper CHANEL ballet flats from 14A with the box and not even refurbed! $250 and red tagged to boot, so planning to get them price adjusted at the rumored upcoming CTR! Will take pics later and post.
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes as they were staring me in the face. They are about a 1/2 size too big but I will pad them and make them work!!



Congratulations on your phenomenal find! Now you need to go & buy a lotto ticket pronto while the luck of the shoe gods are with you! Would you mind sharing the store location?  Cheers.


----------



## bankygirl

luxaddicted said:


> looks like people got some great stuff during ctr! Those valentino rock studs are tdf! Here are my finds from the weekend, though only one was red tagged. Gucci jolene pumps and givenchy shark lock sandals.



drool!


----------



## livlovespurses

flik said:


> Congratulations on your phenomenal find! Now you need to go & buy a lotto ticket pronto while the luck of the shoe gods are with you! Would you mind sharing the store location?  Cheers.



Thanks! Sure, I found them at the Potomac Mills location in Woodbridge, VA. I find Potomac Mills gets pretty good (high end) inventory.


----------



## sparksfly

gloryosity said:


> The sad thing is that resellers would then use the app to buy out stock nationwide




I mean they do that anyways. They'll find an item in stores and buy out the stock.

If it ships from one store(can be many different items) it's one shipping fee.


----------



## girlhasbags

Question for anyone living in SoCal. what have you found to be the best rack to score finds?


----------



## comicmaggie

pigrabbit said:


> Found a burberry jacket/coat for $300 (price discounted with CTR) size L. DM me for location



I saw one as well. But not my size. Should have done a search and send


----------



## krissa

LuxAddicted said:


> Looks like people got some great stuff during CTR! Those Valentino rock studs are TDF! Here are my finds from the weekend, though only one was red tagged. Gucci Jolene pumps and Givenchy shark lock sandals.



&#128525; love love love.


----------



## AnnaFreud

girlhasbags said:


> Question for anyone living in SoCal. what have you found to be the best rack to score finds?




Metro Pointe in Costa Mesa and Beverly Center in LA.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

krissa said:


> &#128525; love love love.




Beverly Connection is usually blah for me... But maybe because we have so many Racks.  I have found some of my best stuff in Glendale and Culver City


----------



## yakusoku.af

Nordstrom Rack is opening a 2nd location in Hawaii! They are supposed to open Spring 2016 in Waikiki. Sort of excited but not really because I haven't seen anything spectacular in a long time and 2 locations means even less of a chance of finding something great. I think it's going to be a lot of made for the rack merchandise and less FLS transfers.


----------



## Milky caramel

LuxAddicted said:


> Looks like people got some great stuff during CTR! Those Valentino rock studs are TDF! Here are my finds from the weekend, though only one was red tagged. Gucci Jolene pumps and Givenchy shark lock sandals.


Wat colour is ur Givenchy sandals cream or white.TIA


----------



## jorton

If anyone sees this Paige jumpsuit in a size medium I would be forever in your debt. I found one at my NR as altered refinished but wrong size. I wanted to cry. I want it so badly but it's sold out everywhere and regular retail is $279 which I can't afford right now. I know it's a long shot but never hurts to try, Thanks!!


----------



## sparksfly

jorton said:


> If anyone sees this Paige jumpsuit in a size medium I would be forever in your debt. I found one at my NR as altered refinished but wrong size. I wanted to cry. I want it so badly but it's sold out everywhere and regular retail is $279 which I can't afford right now. I know it's a long shot but never hurts to try, Thanks!!




What size and store?


----------



## jorton

sparksfly said:


> What size and store?



It was a few weeks ago, sorry I would have posted sooner but didn't know anyone would be interested. I doubt it's still there, but it was small at Troy MI. it was so cheap, like $59 &#128546;&#128546;


----------



## Shinz

girlhasbags said:


> Question for anyone living in SoCal. what have you found to be the best rack to score finds?



Pasadena is a hidden gem. I have found my best deals there.


----------



## sparksfly

jorton said:


> It was a few weeks ago, sorry I would have posted sooner but didn't know anyone would be interested. I doubt it's still there, but it was small at Troy MI. it was so cheap, like $59 [emoji22][emoji22]




So cute! My size too. I'm sure it's gone by now.


----------



## authenticplease

Prada Baroque sunnies in Havanna tortoise AND un tortoise w/blue flecks as pictured. I have them on hold.  PM me for details.


----------



## devik

LuxAddicted said:


> Looks like people got some great stuff during CTR! Those Valentino rock studs are TDF! Here are my finds from the weekend, though only one was red tagged. Gucci Jolene pumps and Givenchy shark lock sandals.





louboutal said:


> Both great finds but I'm dying over those Givenchy shark lock sandals!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



+1 - those Givenchys are amazing! They're about $1k originally. I didn't realize that Nordstrom even carries Givenchy shoes. I guess it's like Chanel where they're only at certain locations. The Gucci are a major score too. LuxAddicted, which was red-tagged?


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:


> Prada Baroque sunnies in Havanna tortoise AND un tortoise w/blue flecks as pictured. I have them on hold.  PM me for details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042024
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042025




Both of these are now gone.....no more PMs please. 

The yellow with black arms were being put out as I was leaving. They should still be there as a bunch of other Chloe & Prada being put out


----------



## yakusoku.af

jorton said:


> If anyone sees this Paige jumpsuit in a size medium I would be forever in your debt. I found one at my NR as altered refinished but wrong size. I wanted to cry. I want it so badly but it's sold out everywhere and regular retail is $279 which I can't afford right now. I know it's a long shot but never hurts to try, Thanks!!




If you live chat with nordstrom.com you can ask them for the UPC number and use it to try a search and send at Nordstrom Rack. I've done it before with a Marc Jacobs skirt.


----------



## sparksfly

Someone on Instagram found those Chanel shoes at NR in black. So jealous!


----------



## LuxAddicted

devik said:


> +1 - those Givenchys are amazing! They're about $1k originally. I didn't realize that Nordstrom even carries Givenchy shoes. I guess it's like Chanel where they're only at certain locations. The Gucci are a major score too. LuxAddicted, which was red-tagged?




Thank you! The Gucci were red tagged and the Givenchy were blue tagged worn and refinished. Wish they were also 25% off for CTR but since they were in perfect condition, I brought them home.


----------



## LuxAddicted

sparksfly said:


> Someone on Instagram found those Chanel shoes at NR in black. So jealous!




Lucky people! That'd be like my HG of shoes at NR ha I also saw someone else got a pair of Valentino rock stud cage flats in patent nude, so gorgeous!


----------



## jun3machina

i got a donna karen mainline dress for 92% off today...and a MJ venetia, which I am unsure if I will keep.


----------



## rundsm

Just returned these Charlotte Olympia flats. Sz 38(8). They are marked as worn and refurbished. The leather is very soft! They're comfy but a bit too big for me otherwise I would've kept them. They were about $197 including tax. PM me for store!


----------



## Anna1

rundsm said:


> Just returned these Charlotte Olympia flats. Sz 38(8). They are marked as worn and refurbished. The leather is very soft! They're comfy but a bit too big for me otherwise I would've kept them. They were about $197 including tax. PM me for store!




So cute! wish they were my size [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## girlhasbags

AnnaFreud said:


> Metro Pointe in Costa Mesa and Beverly Center in LA.




Thank you!!!


----------



## Blingandblue

Has anyone noticed that their Nordstrom Rack has stopped marking down sunglasses? The Nordstrom Rack stores in my area used to have a few racks of sale sunglasses and they started just pulling them from the floor when it's time to mark them down. I realize they aren't that expensive at the rack stores in the first place, but it's even more fun to buy them on sale. Does anyone know why they wouldn't have sale sunglasses anymore?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

It's not just sunglasses. I believe they changed their pricing structure a while back. They used to mark things down pretty cheap but now they may markdown once or twice and then it goes right to a penny and they pull them. 

Also - if anything goes cheap it sells fast - plus people come in and do search and sends for the cheap stuff (like the $5 jeans recently). 



Blingandblue said:


> Has anyone noticed that their Nordstrom Rack has stopped marking down sunglasses? The Nordstrom Rack stores in my area used to have a few racks of sale sunglasses and they started just pulling them from the floor when it's time to mark them down. I realize they aren't that expensive at the rack stores in the first place, but it's even more fun to buy them on sale. Does anyone know why they wouldn't have sale sunglasses anymore?


----------



## Michelle1x

Are there going to be any post-CTR markdowns this week or next, then?

I was thinking about making a trip to various racks either this weekend or next (July 4)- simply because this period is usually great for sales everywhere.  But I am thinking I will be disappointed.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

They have markdowns this week and next 



Michelle1x said:


> Are there going to be any post-CTR markdowns this week or next, then?
> 
> I was thinking about making a trip to various racks either this weekend or next (July 4)- simply because this period is usually great for sales everywhere.  But I am thinking I will be disappointed.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

shoppinggalnyc said:


> They have markdowns this week and next



Would it be worth to go now or is it best to wait 'til the weekend?


----------



## katran26

shoppinggalnyc said:


> They have markdowns this week and next



awesome! was hoping for that...there's Pucci blouse I desperately want, but it's still beyond my budget, hopefully it'll be marked down enough.


----------



## intrigue

I will be in Atlanta and was wondering if there were any Rack locations worth checking out? Thanks!


----------



## pigrabbit

comicmaggie said:


> I saw one as well. But not my size. Should have done a search and send



What size was it? The one I saw has completely sold out.


----------



## sabbam

Yes! From Atlanta myself! Go to the one in Buckead for sure. Thats my favorite. There are a few, like Sandy Springs (Perimeter) and one north of the city in Buford. If you have time check them all out but the buckhead one is cool because it has a runway tjmaxx next to it.


----------



## authenticplease

intrigue said:


> I will be in Atlanta and was wondering if there were any Rack locations worth checking out? Thanks!



The best locations, IMO, are the Buckhead Rack and the Perimeter Rack. As Sabbam noted, both have TJMaxx runways store close.

There is also a Rack at North Point that I have had luck at.  I rarely venture to the Mall of GA Rack as it is too far from me. HTH


----------



## krissa

Only slightly o/t, but does anyone else find their wishlist grows longer by following this thread? So many things I want now just from seeing them on this thread. I'm debating some R&B Harrow boots, that I learned about here, but I'm not supposed to be buying anything else .


----------



## nova_girl

krissa said:


> Only slightly o/t, but does anyone else find their wishlist grows longer by following this thread? So many things I want now just from seeing them on this thread. I'm debating some R&B Harrow boots, that I learned about here, but I'm not supposed to be buying anything else .



Not just from following this thread but by being anywhere on tpf lol.


----------



## candy2100

Anyone remember when there were multiple colors for tags? You would look at the signage in the store to see what color was an extra 20-40% off that day.


----------



## buyingpig

krissa said:


> Only slightly o/t, but does anyone else find their wishlist grows longer by following this thread? So many things I want now just from seeing them on this thread. I'm debating some R&B Harrow boots, that I learned about here, but I'm not supposed to be buying anything else .



Hehe, because of this forum. I now have 2 pairs of harrow. 1 pair of Kinsey. 1 pair of newbury.


----------



## babycinnamon

nova_girl said:


> Not just from following this thread but by being anywhere on tpf lol.




Lmao!!! +1000000 !!


----------



## buyingpig

candy2100 said:


> Anyone remember when there were multiple colors for tags? You would look at the signage in the store to see what color was an extra 20-40% off that day.



That'a gotta be a long time ago. First time I been to a Nordstrom rack was 2004. I don't remember them ever using that system.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

candy2100 said:


> Anyone remember when there were multiple colors for tags? You would look at the signage in the store to see what color was an extra 20-40% off that day.




Yasss!!!! I do remember the shoes were always tagged in colors and each color corresponded to a discount. And in clothing section there was always a rack of additional off clearance.


----------



## krissa

nova_girl said:


> Not just from following this thread but by being anywhere on tpf lol.



Yes!! So dangerous.


----------



## krissa

candy2100 said:


> Anyone remember when there were multiple colors for tags? You would look at the signage in the store to see what color was an extra 20-40% off that day.



I vaguely remember this. This was years ago.


----------



## yakusoku.af

candy2100 said:


> Anyone remember when there were multiple colors for tags? You would look at the signage in the store to see what color was an extra 20-40% off that day.




I remember this when I was in high school so maybe 10-15 years ago? All of the shoes I liked were never the tag color I wanted lol
I also remember Honolulu NR being a lot of refurb shoes because a lot of them looked used. I used to tell my mom I didn't want to go there and buy used shoes lol


----------



## comicmaggie

pigrabbit said:


> What size was it? The one I saw has completely sold out.



It was an XL.


----------



## HHPmom

I got this Valentino sunglasses but am not sure if this is authentic. I have seen pics with 7 studs on each side but mine has 6. Can someone confirm if they are genuine? Thanks.


----------



## southernusagirl

intrigue said:


> I will be in Atlanta and was wondering if there were any Rack locations worth checking out? Thanks!



You've be given great advice, I agree the best Rack in Atlanta is in Buckhead.

I live closer to the Rack at Mall of Georgia, and it's hit or miss.  If you venture out this way, you could also stop by the Neiman Marcus Last Call or the Saks Off 5th.  Both of these stores are right off I-85 on your way to the Rack.

Have fun shopping!


----------



## krissa

HHPmom said:


> I got this Valentino sunglasses but am not sure if this is authentic. I have seen pics with 7 studs on each side but mine has 6. Can someone confirm if they are genuine? Thanks.



Were these the ones for $44?


----------



## intrigue

thanks everybody for your input! Hopefully I'll snag a good deal and will be able to share here


----------



## HHPmom

krissa said:


> Were these the ones for $44?



No I bought them for $69.97, regular price, not CTR price.


----------



## deathcookie

krissa said:


> I vaguely remember this. This was years ago.


I totally remember this.  I wanna say the last time I saw it was back in 2008.  I also remember the additional discounts on "red stickered" items were 35% off as opposed to 25% during CTR. Times are surely changing....


----------



## PetiteFromSF

deathcookie said:


> I totally remember this.  I wanna say the last time I saw it was back in 2008.  I also remember the additional discounts on "red stickered" items were 35% off as opposed to 25% during CTR. Times are surely changing....



I'm sure there were better designers back then too!  I only started shopping at NR within the past 3 years... so sick of seeing Coach, Tory Burch, and Kate Spade.


----------



## deathcookie

elisainthecity said:


> I'm sure there were better designers back then too!  I only started shopping at NR within the past 3 years... so sick of seeing Coach, Tory Burch, and Kate Spade.


Well the only thing I can remember is they were selling Tokidoki le Sportsacs and they were the rage back then.  I remember they put them out on a table and they were flying off like mad with women grabbing them.  That year (2008) was also my first foray into "designer" bags as I found a Chloe Edith at NR - not worn and refurb cuz that label didn't exist back then.


----------



## buyingpig

deathcookie said:


> Well the only thing I can remember is they were selling Tokidoki le Sportsacs and they were the rage back then.  I remember they put them out on a table and they were flying off like mad with women grabbing them.  That year (2008) was also my first foray into "designer" bags as I found a Chloe Edith at NR - not worn and refurb cuz that label didn't exist back then.



Lol, I think I bought a TokidokI for Le Sportsacs back then from NR


----------



## PetiteFromSF

buyingpig said:


> Lol, I think I bought a TokidokI for Le Sportsacs back then from NR




Omg those were on sale back in Feb at my local rack for about $12-40 (depending on size)


----------



## IStuckACello

elisainthecity said:


> Omg those were on sale back in Feb at my local rack for about $12-40 (depending on size)




Whaat which Rack? You're in the bay too right? I didn't see any


----------



## viba424

Is $45 alright for this cashmere DVF sweater? Unsure if the hearts are immature, and I hate to say it might be ever so slightly scratchy, but I would wear a tank under it.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

IStuckACello said:


> Whaat which Rack? You're in the bay too right? I didn't see any



Colma, CA... I saw them in the other SF stores too.


----------



## buyingpig

viba424 said:


> Is $45 alright for this cashmere DVF sweater? Unsure if the hearts are immature, and I hate to say it might be ever so slightly scratchy, but I would wear a tank under it.



I hate to say this, but it looks kinda junior... It looks like what Nordstrom Halogen brand has for anniversary sale.

Please don't hate me for saying it. It might look good on you. I don't know.

If it scratches though. You should really think about it.


----------



## buyingpig

elisainthecity said:


> Omg those were on sale back in Feb at my local rack for about $12-40 (depending on size)



Are you sure they were actually tokidoki not just lesportsac? The line was discontinued a long time ago. If NR had it, it's REALLY old stock.


----------



## krissa

viba424 said:


> Is $45 alright for this cashmere DVF sweater? Unsure if the hearts are immature, and I hate to say it might be ever so slightly scratchy, but I would wear a tank under it.



Totally cute. I'd wear it. If it's scratchy that's more of an issue.


----------



## daisygrl

viba424 said:


> Is $45 alright for this cashmere DVF sweater? Unsure if the hearts are immature, and I hate to say it might be ever so slightly scratchy, but I would wear a tank under it.




Looks like a cheaper brand sweater. Sorry.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

buyingpig said:


> Are you sure they were actually tokidoki not just lesportsac? The line was discontinued a long time ago. If NR had it, it's REALLY old stock.



My bad. It was just lesportsac!


----------



## NordstromRack

I have a random question for anybody who knows the answer to it.  I know this is a NR board, but I want to ask you all because you all seem to be very experienced off-price shoppers!

I recently went to TJMaxx and saw that they had JCrew inventory.  Does anybody know how overstock inventory from department stores like JCrew ends up at TJMaxx?

Does anybody personally know any jobbers that handle overstock?


----------



## viba424

buyingpig said:


> I hate to say this, but it looks kinda junior... It looks like what Nordstrom Halogen brand has for anniversary sale.
> 
> Please don't hate me for saying it. It might look good on you. I don't know.
> 
> If it scratches though. You should really think about it.



Yep say no more, thats what I was thinking. Returning


----------



## tickedoffchick

NordstromRack said:


> I have a random question for anybody who knows the answer to it.  I know this is a NR board, but I want to ask you all because you all seem to be very experienced off-price shoppers!
> 
> I recently went to TJMaxx and saw that they had JCrew inventory.  Does anybody know how overstock inventory from department stores like JCrew ends up at TJMaxx?
> 
> Does anybody personally know any jobbers that handle overstock?


I've seen a lot of Talbots in TJMaxx but hadn't noticed JCrew -- which TJMaxx was this? (Let it be Danvers/Peabody, oh, please, LOL!) Then I can do a double-header: Rack at the LTM and then boom, around the corner and down the road to TJ's. Then stop at Trader Joe's. LOL!


----------



## vesperholly

I wonder if JCrew made-for-factory items get sent to TJMaxx? I've never seen it there before. I see a lot of Calvin Klein, Cynthia Rowley, Jones NY and a ton of brand names that I never recognize but I've seen a few at BonTon.

I wish the new (only) NR in my city would hurry up and open. The Rebecca Minkoff floral mini mac that I've been drooling over has disappeared from Nordstrom's website and I'm guessing it's headed to Rack.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hello ladies!  I scored a Alexander wang blue rockie so I think I  be returning the Marci backpack if anyone is interested PM me and I'll let you know once it goes back


----------



## AnnaFreud

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hello ladies!  I scored a Alexander wang blue rockie so I think I  be returning the Marci backpack if anyone is interested PM me and I'll let you know once it goes back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044783




PM'ed you! And congrats on the rockie!! Post a pic when you get a chance.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hello ladies!  I scored a Alexander wang blue rockie so I think I  be returning the Marci backpack if anyone is interested PM me and I'll let you know once it goes back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044783




Correction ladies - I meant Marti - stinky auto correct!


----------



## girlhasbags

gottaluvmybags said:


> Beverly Connection is usually blah for me... But maybe because we have so many Racks.  I have found some of my best stuff in Glendale and Culver City



Can I ask what did you get?


----------



## girlhasbags

NicoleAngelina said:


> I stopped at The rack today and found this Longchamp Derby Tote. I love the look but I'm not sure if it's practical, so I bought it keeping in mind I could always return it. I love black and the way it shines and the material both outside and inside is really cool and comes with a matching smaller bag! However only the trim is leather and I'm not sure if the bag is too big to use every day since I have typically only used crossbodies before. Original $445 down to $135. Any opinions? Thanks for any input you have!  (also please excuse my bare feet in the mirror )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039153
> View attachment 3039155
> View attachment 3039161
> View attachment 3039166


Keep it. You'll love it there are a million uses


----------



## glasskey

Union Square NYC has an entire rack of $30 assorted tag Equipment blouses/shirts/cashmere sweaters. These are apparently samples, so mostly size small. As far as I can tell this is roughly last day sample say pricing (meaning I believe sweaters were $75 at the sale and at the last day they did 50% off) but with the added benefit of being able to make returns.


----------



## NordstromRack

tickedoffchick said:


> I've seen a lot of Talbots in TJMaxx but hadn't noticed JCrew -- which TJMaxx was this? (Let it be Danvers/Peabody, oh, please, LOL!) Then I can do a double-header: Rack at the LTM and then boom, around the corner and down the road to TJ's. Then stop at Trader Joe's. LOL!



Yes!!  They only had a few tops in stock.  It's probably gone by now.  It's very convenient.


----------



## buyingpig

glasskey said:


> Union Square NYC has an entire rack of $30 assorted tag Equipment blouses/shirts/cashmere sweaters. These are apparently samples, so mostly size small. As far as I can tell this is roughly last day sample say pricing (meaning I believe sweaters were $75 at the sale and at the last day they did 50% off) but with the added benefit of being able to make returns.



Had the same at my rack last weekend. To be honest, it was slim pickings. I bought a few things, but ended up returning all. I can easily buy something not as worn/wrinkled and in better styles for $10 to $30 more normally. So I decided to go that route.

Becareful about the sweaters. Read the labels, they were mostly cotton + poly.


----------



## glasskey

buyingpig said:


> Had the same at my rack last weekend. To be honest, it was slim pickings. I bought a few things, but ended up returning all. I can easily buy something not as worn/wrinkled and in better styles for $10 to $30 more normally. So I decided to go that route.
> 
> Becareful about the sweaters. Read the labels, they were mostly cotton + poly.


oooh that sucks! the ones at Union Square was pretty nice/current, a lot of it still full price on the Nordstrom website. Agree you have to check the labels for material though, I think only around half the sweaters at Union Square were cashmere.  

I've had some pretty good luck the last month--metallic silver YSL Tribute sandals for $250 from $995 (w/r, still full price on website), Valentino psychedelic camo Rockstud tote for $750 from $2995 (ditto, but not worn/refurb--still has dustbag and everything), full line McQueen blouse for $100 from $1700 (!!), the Equipment cashmere sweaters. Unfortunately, my phone isn't letting me get pics off of it (either through uploading/email), I have no idea why...will put them up when I can.

ETA - ok now it's working


----------



## Michelle1x

glasskey said:


> oooh that sucks! the ones at Union Square was pretty nice/current, a lot of it still full price on the Nordstrom website. Agree you have to check the labels for material though, I think only around half the sweaters at Union Square were cashmere.
> 
> I've had some pretty good luck the last month--metallic silver YSL Tribute sandals for $250 from $995 (w/r, still full price on website), Valentino psychedelic camo Rockstud tote for $750 from $2995 (ditto, but not worn/refurb--still has dustbag and everything), full line McQueen blouse for $100 from $1700 (!!), the Equipment cashmere sweaters. Unfortunately, my phone isn't letting me get pics off of it (either through uploading/email), I have no idea why...will put them up when I can.
> 
> ETA - ok now it's working


WOW that ROCKSTUD!
Not for everybody, but I love it


----------



## gottaluvmybags

girlhasbags said:


> Can I ask what did you get?




I found my PS1 and Chloe Marcie there &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## glasskey

Michelle1x said:


> WOW that ROCKSTUD!
> Not for everybody, but I love it


thank you! and I agree, it is pretty weird lol. I prefer the shape of the classic rockstud tote (with the crossbody strap and the sides that come out like wings?), but I kind of enjoy this crazy print, and beggars can't be choosers, haha. I've wanted a Rockstud forever and I don't want to pay $2000+ and this just happened to be the one that showed up, so, good enough. Plus I had $260 in notes so I ended up paying $490 out of pocket. I've been getting a surprising amount of use in it--it'll hold everything and the kitchen sink.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

glasskey said:


> thank you! and I agree, it is pretty weird lol. I prefer the shape of the classic rockstud tote (with the crossbody strap and the sides that come out like wings?), but I kind of enjoy this crazy print, and beggars can't be choosers, haha. I've wanted a Rockstud forever and I don't want to pay $2000+ and this just happened to be the one that showed up, so, good enough.




I dig it!  That's next on my list... As well as another balenciaga.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Girl you are killin it! My Rack treasure hunts have pretty much sucked. I don't think I'm gonna make it to level 4 again - there is nothing to buy  

Maybe I'm just super picky...



glasskey said:


> oooh that sucks! the ones at Union Square was pretty nice/current, a lot of it still full price on the Nordstrom website. Agree you have to check the labels for material though, I think only around half the sweaters at Union Square were cashmere.
> 
> I've had some pretty good luck the last month--metallic silver YSL Tribute sandals for $250 from $995 (w/r, still full price on website), Valentino psychedelic camo Rockstud tote for $750 from $2995 (ditto, but not worn/refurb--still has dustbag and everything), full line McQueen blouse for $100 from $1700 (!!), the Equipment cashmere sweaters. Unfortunately, my phone isn't letting me get pics off of it (either through uploading/email), I have no idea why...will put them up when I can.
> 
> ETA - ok now it's working


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I can officially introduce this beauty that is on her way to me -  I'm so hold I was patient and held off buying at full price.


----------



## bankygirl

NordstromRack said:


> I have a random question for anybody who knows the answer to it.  I know this is a NR board, but I want to ask you all because you all seem to be very experienced off-price shoppers!
> 
> I recently went to TJMaxx and saw that they had JCrew inventory.  Does anybody know how overstock inventory from department stores like JCrew ends up at TJMaxx?
> 
> Does anybody personally know any jobbers that handle overstock?



I remember that a number of years ago (like many many years ago!), TJ Maxx received a batch of J Crew stock and it was madness among J Crew fans. It hasn't been seen since then, but about 4 or 5 years ago, there was also some Anthropologie stock at TJ Maxx in some areas. I sadly have to get both of those from their retail stores, but keep your eyes open, I've heard of people scoring great finds there!


----------



## bankygirl

gottaluvmybags said:


> I can officially introduce this beauty that is on her way to me -  I'm so hold I was patient and held off buying at full price.
> 
> View attachment 3045385
> View attachment 3045386



WOWZER!


----------



## louboutal

glasskey said:


> oooh that sucks! the ones at Union Square was pretty nice/current, a lot of it still full price on the Nordstrom website. Agree you have to check the labels for material though, I think only around half the sweaters at Union Square were cashmere.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had some pretty good luck the last month--metallic silver YSL Tribute sandals for $250 from $995 (w/r, still full price on website), Valentino psychedelic camo Rockstud tote for $750 from $2995 (ditto, but not worn/refurb--still has dustbag and everything), full line McQueen blouse for $100 from $1700 (!!), the Equipment cashmere sweaters. Unfortunately, my phone isn't letting me get pics off of it (either through uploading/email), I have no idea why...will put them up when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - ok now it's working




Wow great haul!!!! Im still hoping to find a pair of tributes at the rack [emoji85]

Do you mind sharing the sky for the AM blouse? IT'S BEAUTIFUL! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## louboutal

gottaluvmybags said:


> I can officially introduce this beauty that is on her way to me -  I'm so hold I was patient and held off buying at full price.
> 
> View attachment 3045385
> View attachment 3045386




Gorgeous!! Congrats! It's such a beautiful color too! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## AnnaFreud

gottaluvmybags said:


> I can officially introduce this beauty that is on her way to me -  I'm so hold I was patient and held off buying at full price.
> 
> View attachment 3045385
> View attachment 3045386




Oooh! It's gorgeous! Seriously you find the best bags at NR!


----------



## LuxeDeb

gottaluvmybags said:


> I can officially introduce this beauty that is on her way to me -  I'm so hold I was patient and held off buying at full price.
> 
> View attachment 3045385
> View attachment 3045386


 
Wow, that bag & the color are sensational!



glasskey said:


> oooh that sucks! the ones at Union Square was pretty nice/current, a lot of it still full price on the Nordstrom website. Agree you have to check the labels for material though, I think only around half the sweaters at Union Square were cashmere.
> 
> I've had some pretty good luck the last month--metallic silver YSL Tribute sandals for $250 from $995 (w/r, still full price on website), Valentino psychedelic camo Rockstud tote for $750 from $2995 (ditto, but not worn/refurb--still has dustbag and everything), full line McQueen blouse for $100 from $1700 (!!), the Equipment cashmere sweaters. Unfortunately, my phone isn't letting me get pics off of it (either through uploading/email), I have no idea why...will put them up when I can.
> 
> ETA - ok now it's working


 

I would say that is fantastic luck! I am just dying over your Rockstud tote. I absolutely love it! The Tributes & McQueen blouse are equally gorgeous.


----------



## glasskey

louboutal said:


> Wow great haul!!!! Im still hoping to find a pair of tributes at the rack [emoji85]
> 
> Do you mind sharing the sky for the AM blouse? IT'S BEAUTIFUL! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


yes of course! 8 28832 93702 4 , very best of luck

btw, my sophia webster shoes came in and I AM OBSESSED. I was only going to keep one pair but both colors were too awesome to give up lol. Thanks again for the heads up, I never would have thought to check without you!


----------



## glasskey

LuxeDeb said:


> Wow, that bag & the color are sensational!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that is fantastic luck! I am just dying over your Rockstud tote. I absolutely love it! The Tributes & McQueen blouse are equally gorgeous.




Thank you very much!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Girl you are killin it! My Rack treasure hunts have pretty much sucked. I don't think I'm gonna make it to level 4 again - there is nothing to buy
> 
> Maybe I'm just super picky...



Oh agreed, it's been pretty dry! This is over the course of almost a month, after going to NRs in three states...NYC has been pretty boring.


----------



## natalia0128

glasskey said:


> oooh that sucks! the ones at Union Square was pretty nice/current, a lot of it still full price on the Nordstrom website. Agree you have to check the labels for material though, I think only around half the sweaters at Union Square were cashmere.
> 
> I've had some pretty good luck the last month--metallic silver YSL Tribute sandals for $250 from $995 (w/r, still full price on website), Valentino psychedelic camo Rockstud tote for $750 from $2995 (ditto, but not worn/refurb--still has dustbag and everything), full line McQueen blouse for $100 from $1700 (!!), the Equipment cashmere sweaters. Unfortunately, my phone isn't letting me get pics off of it (either through uploading/email), I have no idea why...will put them up when I can.
> 
> ETA - ok now it's working



No way, the YSL


----------



## louboutal

glasskey said:


> yes of course! 8 28832 93702 4 , very best of luck
> 
> btw, my sophia webster shoes came in and I AM OBSESSED. I was only going to keep one pair but both colors were too awesome to give up lol. Thanks again for the heads up, I never would have thought to check without you!




Yay!!! I'm so happy they worked!  They're perfect summer heels! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## dingdong79

glasskey said:


> oooh that sucks! the ones at Union Square was pretty nice/current, a lot of it still full price on the Nordstrom website. Agree you have to check the labels for material though, I think only around half the sweaters at Union Square were cashmere.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had some pretty good luck the last month--metallic silver YSL Tribute sandals for $250 from $995 (w/r, still full price on website), Valentino psychedelic camo Rockstud tote for $750 from $2995 (ditto, but not worn/refurb--still has dustbag and everything), full line McQueen blouse for $100 from $1700 (!!), the Equipment cashmere sweaters. Unfortunately, my phone isn't letting me get pics off of it (either through uploading/email), I have no idea why...will put them up when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - ok now it's working




The YSL tributes were actually a 4.5?!? OMG how amazing since I didn't think they went down to such a small size.


----------



## smileydimples

gottaluvmybags said:


> I can officially introduce this beauty that is on her way to me -  I'm so hold I was patient and held off buying at full price.
> 
> View attachment 3045385
> View attachment 3045386



OH MY GOSH i love this bag!!!! To die for what kind of bag is it?


----------



## ilysukixD

hhpmom said:


> i got this valentino sunglasses but am not sure if this is authentic. I have seen pics with 7 studs on each side but mine has 6. Can someone confirm if they are genuine? Thanks.


----------



## befrank

glasskey said:


> oooh that sucks! the ones at Union Square was pretty nice/current, a lot of it still full price on the Nordstrom website. Agree you have to check the labels for material though, I think only around half the sweaters at Union Square were cashmere.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had some pretty good luck the last month--metallic silver YSL Tribute sandals for $250 from $995 (w/r, still full price on website), Valentino psychedelic camo Rockstud tote for $750 from $2995 (ditto, but not worn/refurb--still has dustbag and everything), full line McQueen blouse for $100 from $1700 (!!), the Equipment cashmere sweaters. Unfortunately, my phone isn't letting me get pics off of it (either through uploading/email), I have no idea why...will put them up when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - ok now it's working




Love, love, love!!!!


----------



## glasskey

dingdong79 said:


> The YSL tributes were actually a 4.5?!? OMG how amazing since I didn't think they went down to such a small size.



They were a 35! I am usually a 36.5 due to the width of my feet but I have short feet so it worked!


----------



## sanch118

gottaluvmybags said:


> I can officially introduce this beauty that is on her way to me -  I'm so hold I was patient and held off buying at full price.
> 
> View attachment 3045385
> View attachment 3045386




Do you have the UPC?


----------



## dingdong79

glasskey said:


> They were a 35! I am usually a 36.5 due to the width of my feet but I have short feet so it worked!




Wow that means you can really wear such a wide range of sizes in shoes. That's so awesome. Hadn't seen anything good at the store in ages.


----------



## yakusoku.af

I saw these Bally boots at Honolulu NR today. Not much else though




And Rag & Bone boots


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Thanks everyone for your nice comments &#10084;&#65039;. I love the color of my Rockie.  Below is the description and UPC


----------



## louvigilante

gottaluvmybags said:


> I can officially introduce this beauty that is on her way to me -  I'm so hold I was patient and held off buying at full price.
> 
> View attachment 3045385
> View attachment 3045386




Oh my! She's on my wish list! Congrats!


----------



## girlhasbags

Anyone in So. Cal been to the Pasadena rack lately. I am thinking of going tomorrow. Just wanted to know if it was worth it.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Just got a black Red Valentino dress for $39.90 from $625! [emoji3]


----------



## red.white.black

girlhasbags said:


> Anyone in So. Cal been to the Pasadena rack lately. I am thinking of going tomorrow. Just wanted to know if it was worth it.



They have a pretty good stuffs there. Last week I went there, they have bunch of sunglasses, including the Valentino rockstud. Good clothing brands too.


----------



## glasskey

girlhasbags said:


> Anyone in So. Cal been to the Pasadena rack lately. I am thinking of going tomorrow. Just wanted to know if it was worth it.



I was there a few weeks ago. It was okay. No good shoes, a couple of high end designer bags (McQueen and McCartney). Their clearance racks were extensive and had a few good deals on basics (I got a sweater, shorts). I found $10 Alexis Bittar earrings there but that was dumb luck/a fluke. 

Like any Rack, though, I think it is just a question of luck/timing. Can't hurt to check it out!


----------



## glasskey

dingdong79 said:


> Wow that means you can really wear such a wide range of sizes in shoes. That's so awesome. Hadn't seen anything good at the store in ages.



Haha the weirdness of feet! 37 is actually the most comfortable width for me, but I can get my feet lengthwise into 35. That means that generally I compromise with 36.5 and pad it a bit in the heel, but with open toed shoes I can go very small since my fat toes aren't boxed up. 

I am sure everyone finds this fascinating lol. 

Anyway, thank you. Shopping at the Rack is mostly about consistency which leads to 'luck.' The more you go the better chances you have of finding things. I can go multiple times a week for months before I find one good thing. I often commit the mistake of buying something just cuz I want to have something for my efforts, I usually end up returning the filler stuff when I hit a jackpot (goodbye, random DvF sweater! Farewell, poorly fitting Hudson jeans!)


----------



## girlhasbags

glasskey said:


> I was there a few weeks ago. It was okay. No good shoes, a couple of high end designer bags (McQueen and McCartney). Their clearance racks were extensive and had a few good deals on basics (I got a sweater, shorts). I found $10 Alexis Bittar earrings there but that was dumb luck/a fluke.
> 
> 
> 
> Like any Rack, though, I think it is just a question of luck/timing. Can't hurt to check it out!




Thanks guys I will report what I find


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Here it is! Very simple but cute.


----------



## gail13

glasskey said:


> thank you! and I agree, it is pretty weird lol. I prefer the shape of the classic rockstud tote (with the crossbody strap and the sides that come out like wings?), but I kind of enjoy this crazy print, and beggars can't be choosers, haha. I've wanted a Rockstud forever and I don't want to pay $2000+ and this just happened to be the one that showed up, so, good enough. Plus I had $260 in notes so I ended up paying $490 out of pocket. I've been getting a surprising amount of use in it--it'll hold everything and the kitchen sink.



Great find.  Surprisingly, the Racks here in LA rarely have great bags.  I wonder where they send them all.  I know after the sale at he regular Nordstrom they ship them off to one main Nordstrom-would love to know where that is.  I never see them at the Rack.


----------



## JNH14

Why don't you ask your sales associate-maybe they know!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

gail13 said:


> Great find.  Surprisingly, the Racks here in LA rarely have great bags.  I wonder where they send them all.  I know after the sale at he regular Nordstrom they ship them off to one main Nordstrom-would love to know where that is.  I never see them at the Rack.




The SA's at BevCon are notorious for getting the good stuff.  My shoe guy said they take him Loubs to resole and they sell on EBay.  I don't think I have found any of my refurb bags there or at culver city.  Most of mine come from scouting all over the place


----------



## gail13

gottaluvmybags said:


> The SA's at BevCon are notorious for getting the good stuff.  My shoe guy said they take him Loubs to resole and they sell on EBay.  I don't think I have found any of my refurb bags there or at culver city.  Most of mine come from scouting all over the place



What shoe guy do you use?  Arturro?


----------



## louvigilante

gail13 said:


> Great find.  Surprisingly, the Racks here in LA rarely have great bags.  I wonder where they send them all.  I know after the sale at he regular Nordstrom they ship them off to one main Nordstrom-would love to know where that is.  I never see them at the Rack.




It's the one I think in Arcadia for our area. That's what I was told last winter.


----------



## couturely

viba424 said:


> Is $45 alright for this cashmere DVF sweater? Unsure if the hearts are immature, and I hate to say it might be ever so slightly scratchy, but I would wear a tank under it.




It's cute! Sophia from ABC Young & Hungry show was wearing it.


----------



## Michelle1x

One of the SAs told me price reductions are coming tomorrow for the SF stores.

Since they are doing CTRs every month now, I wonder when the next one will be?  I guess they won't be coinciding with holidays anymore.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

gail13 said:


> What shoe guy do you use?  Arturro?




I'm terrible with names... Over at miracle by the parking lot &#128522;


----------



## mranda

I just did a search and send for a pair of rag & bone skinny jeans for $10. The upc is 439007032156 and the color is lacostarep. I haven't received them yet, but I believe they are these.


----------



## girlhasbags

OK.. so I went to NR in Pasadena today. I SHOULD HAVE STAYED home... let me show you all what I got. It may have to be more than one post. Here goes!!!!


There is a total of 5 pairs. I only took pics of 3 pairs. Not shown are Modern Vintage (love) marked from $250 to $50 and Aerin marked from $278 to $41.50. They are so pretty a very light yellow almost beige..


The others are See By Chole they are AWESOME I got a clear picture of the tag, Alexander Wang with box and dust bag.. never worn not repaired marked from $625 to $125, and finally Marc by Marc Jacobs sandals marked from $278 to $109. I could not leave any of them there. I am in so much trouble  but at least my feet will look good.


In case any one wants to go I did leave some behind. There is an AWESOME pair of Tory Burch wedges size 10 in beige I have never see ones like this before for $149.99, a pair of Tory Burch suede wedges $118, and one more pair of MBMJ sandals like the ones pictured in size 9.


Let me know what you think. Should I take any back????


----------



## amstevens714

gottaluvmybags said:


> Thanks everyone for your nice comments [emoji173]&#65039;. I love the color of my Rockie.  Below is the description and UPC
> 
> View attachment 3045836




Lovely! How did you find it?


----------



## amstevens714

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3046236
> 
> 
> Here it is! Very simple but cute.




So cute - congrats!


----------



## jun3machina

Is there a way to check if a clearance item purchased will be marked down further?


----------



## red.white.black

How did you guys do the search and find? do you have to show the tag that you generate through the app to a SA in store? or just by calling the CS?


----------



## mranda

red.white.black said:


> How did you guys do the search and find? do you have to show the tag that you generate through the app to a SA in store? or just by calling the CS?



You can call any store and give them the upc to search.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I take back that BevCon doesn't have anything good....  Just found 2 pairs of reburb Nikes and YSL sandals!!!

&#127882;&#127880;


----------



## krissa

gottaluvmybags said:


> I take back that BevCon doesn't have anything good....  Just found 2 pairs of reburb Nikes and YSL sandals!!!
> 
> &#127882;&#127880;



Score!!


----------



## sparksfly

red.white.black said:


> How did you guys do the search and find? do you have to show the tag that you generate through the app to a SA in store? or just by calling the CS?




I call my local store and have them see if any stores have the item. Then they'll search and send it. Sometimes they have me call the store that has it to do the search and send. 

I find with items like the $5 jeans that if I call the store and make them look it's better than having my store place the order for me maybe to get the item.


----------



## LnA

Glendale, CA rack had TONS of Prada sunglasses this afternoon, including at least 15 baroques (round and square) in multiple colors like grey, yellow, lavender and green (except solid black, unfortunately for me).


----------



## red.white.black

sparksfly said:


> I call my local store and have them see if any stores have the item. Then they'll search and send it. Sometimes they have me call the store that has it to do the search and send.
> 
> I find with items like the $5 jeans that if I call the store and make them look it's better than having my store place the order for me maybe to get the item.



Thank you! I just did with my rag&bone jeans today. Score the $9.95 down from $195  told them to hold and just picked it up.


----------



## sparksfly

red.white.black said:


> Thank you! I just did with my rag&bone jeans today. Score the $9.95 down from $195  told them to hold and just picked it up.




Did they have anymore in stock? Really wanna search and send them.


----------



## vt2159

LnA said:


> Glendale, CA rack had TONS of Prada sunglasses this afternoon, including at least 15 baroques (round and square) in multiple colors like grey, yellow, lavender and green (except solid black, unfortunately for me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047872
> View attachment 3047874


OMG, so many! What time were you there? I was wondering if I end up going tomorrow morning, would any still be left? Darn, I was just at the Burbank one this morning and got lazy going to Glendale.


----------



## vt2159

sparksfly said:


> Did they have anymore in stock? Really wanna search and send them.




How do these fit? I do not own very many rag & bone jeans, so not sure what size I should check for.


----------



## jorton

Has anyone tried to order the blue AW rockie bag that was posted a few pages ago? It's beautiful and I want one but I'm international so it's not easy to call and I'm wondering if there is any left in the company..


----------



## mranda

red.white.black said:


> Thank you! I just did with my rag&bone jeans today. Score the $9.95 down from $195  told them to hold and just picked it up.



Nice! Was it the same style and wash I posted on the last page or a different kind?


----------



## red.white.black

vt2159 said:


> How do these fit? I do not own very many rag & bone jeans, so not sure what size I should check for.



It is true to size


----------



## red.white.black

mranda said:


> Nice! Was it the same style and wash I posted on the last page or a different kind?



I am not sure. I asked for the one posted on last page, they said they didn't have any (tho the app said hasting village has 1 ini size 26). But the lady said she has 1 in white, kinda like legging. I did not check the UPC on the white yet.


----------



## sparksfly

Someone on IG scored a beautiful Gucci top for $19. Wanna try and search and send it but don't wanna keep asking for the sku lol. Noticed some IGs always cover the sku partly but if it's a non search and sendable item they'll not cover it.


----------



## ngocphan91

sparksfly said:


> Someone on IG scored a beautiful Gucci top for $19. Wanna try and search and send it but don't wanna keep asking for the sku lol. Noticed some IGs always cover the sku partly but if it's a non search and sendable item they'll not cover it.




i saw someone posted pic of a Balenciaga bag for around $600. smh. so jealous [emoji80]


----------



## mranda

sparksfly said:


> Someone on IG scored a beautiful Gucci top for $19. Wanna try and search and send it but don't wanna keep asking for the sku lol. Noticed some IGs always cover the sku partly but if it's a non search and sendable item they'll not cover it.



Do they ever actually give you the sku if you ask? I don't understand why they intentionally cover the sku for regular clearance merchandise. It strikes me as kind of rude.


----------



## sparksfly

mranda said:


> Do they ever actually give you the sku if you ask? I don't understand why they intentionally cover the sku for regular clearance merchandise. It strikes me as kind of rude.




Sometimes. For $5 jeans they did. Yeah it's a bit annoying. Like they don't want you to find the item.


----------



## Murileon

sparksfly said:


> Sometimes. For $5 jeans they did. Yeah it's a bit annoying. Like they don't want you to find the item.




I would've thought that they didn't give it out! I've been missing out on so many items! lol


----------



## hongc2

Just wanted to share this find! Burberry Tote for $300


----------



## NordstromRack

Found these sparkly gold Jimmy Choo wedges at the Liberty Tree Mall NR:  Size 9, $229.97


----------



## littlecutie

Is there a CTR event this weekend?


----------



## dingdong79

NordstromRack said:


> Found these sparkly gold Jimmy Choo wedges at the Liberty Tree Mall NR:  Size 9, $229.97




Do you mind sharing the SKU? Have a friend looking for these for her wedding in a few months..thanks!


----------



## NordstromRack

dingdong79 said:


> Do you mind sharing the SKU? Have a friend looking for these for her wedding in a few months..thanks!



I didn't take a pic of the SKU unfortunately.  Sorry...I didn't think of it at the time.  You can call the store at (978) 539-6060

They should still be there since I just came back from there.  Hope that helps!


----------



## bankygirl

sparksfly said:


> Someone on IG scored a beautiful Gucci top for $19. Wanna try and search and send it but don't wanna keep asking for the sku lol. Noticed some IGs always cover the sku partly but if it's a non search and sendable item they'll not cover it.



Well, she reads this thread so you might as well ask


----------



## vt2159

hongc2 said:


> Just wanted to share this find! Burberry Tote for $300


Gorgeous and a great price! I love Burberry. Do you mind sharing the UPC?


----------



## krissa

littlecutie said:


> Is there a CTR event this weekend?



Prob not.


----------



## littlecutie

krissa said:


> Prob not.




Thanks !


----------



## Michelle1x

littlecutie said:


> Is there a CTR event this weekend?



The next CTR is July 30 according to their FB page.


----------



## buyingpig

Hi everyone. Nr.com has aquataLia futuro booties for $60. Great price but only size 35.5 left. They are comfy and last forever!


----------



## buyingpig

buyingpig said:


> Hi everyone. Nr.com has aquataLia futuro booties for $60. Great price but only size 35.5 left. They are comfy and last forever!



Looks like they are putting up more sizes! Now available in 7.5, 9 and 9.5


----------



## PetiteFromSF

elisainthecity said:


> Hey all - just returned it and put it on hold for her. I'll let you know if she is no longer interested.



Hi all - sorry I was able to respond to everyone. My inbox got filled when I posted this. I sent this to a few purse forum members who sent a message right away. If I didn't get to you, it's likely because I got messages ahead of time.  I just sent responses to the first few in order. No need for spiteful messages. Just follow up if you get don't get a response. I'm not ignoring anyone purposely


----------



## vt2159

I am returning this Dolce & Gabbana Sicily leather large tote in camel. Originally $1995 and bought at $1349.97 (Assorted UPC)

http://www.gilt.com/brand/dolce-gab...na-sicily-textured-leather-large-shopper-tote

Also returning this Prada baroque round sunglasses with yellow frames for $99.97. 

http://images.redhotsunglasses.co.uk/images/products/zoom/1372678340-23565600.jpg

DM me for store location if you're interested in purchasing.


----------



## gail13

girlhasbags said:


> OK.. so I went to NR in Pasadena today. I SHOULD HAVE STAYED home... let me show you all what I got. It may have to be more than one post. Here goes!!!!
> 
> 
> There is a total of 5 pairs. I only took pics of 3 pairs. Not shown are Modern Vintage (love) marked from $250 to $50 and Aerin marked from $278 to $41.50. They are so pretty a very light yellow almost beige..
> 
> 
> The others are See By Chole they are AWESOME I got a clear picture of the tag, Alexander Wang with box and dust bag.. never worn not repaired marked from $625 to $125, and finally Marc by Marc Jacobs sandals marked from $278 to $109. I could not leave any of them there. I am in so much trouble  but at least my feet will look good.
> 
> 
> In case any one wants to go I did leave some behind. There is an AWESOME pair of Tory Burch wedges size 10 in beige I have never see ones like this before for $149.99, a pair of Tory Burch suede wedges $118, and one more pair of MBMJ sandals like the ones pictured in size 9.
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think. Should I take any back????



Great finds!


----------



## littlecutie

Michelle1x said:


> The next CTR is July 30 according to their FB page.




Thanks so much!


----------



## amstevens714

hongc2 said:


> Just wanted to share this find! Burberry Tote for $300




Did you buy this? If not, do you mind sharing location and upc?

Thank you!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

vt2159 said:


> I am returning this Dolce & Gabbana Sicily leather large tote in camel. Originally $1995 and bought at $1349.97 (Assorted UPC)
> 
> http://www.gilt.com/brand/dolce-gab...na-sicily-textured-leather-large-shopper-tote
> 
> Also returning this Prada baroque round sunglasses with yellow frames for $99.97.
> 
> http://images.redhotsunglasses.co.uk/images/products/zoom/1372678340-23565600.jpg
> 
> DM me for store location if you're interested in purchasing.



The Dolce is gorg!


----------



## hongc2

amstevens714 said:


> Did you buy this? If not, do you mind sharing location and upc?
> 
> Thank you!!


I did buy it! 
Sent you a message!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I am returning this Rockstud Messenger bag to Dallas Gallery on the Parkway right now if anyone is interested. I really want a Rockstud bag, but this is a little too big for my frame. It's a great price at $380. Black, great condition, includes dust bag.
Thank you gottaluvmybags for originally posting this.


----------



## glasskey

Picked up some cheap basics for $8-$20 (Vince shirts and sweaters, Splendid shirts, J Brand/Vince/Paige jeans), but nothing interesting enough to photograph individually. A pair of beige Theory lamb suede leggings, $49 from $995--they run big and hit my leg at a weird angle, but I think tucked into a pair of knee boots with an oversized sweater they'll look okay. 

This weird printed leather DvF jacket (retail $1400) has been at the Union Square Rack at $399 for awhile, it was just marked down to $99, as was the $1200 matching skirt (I can't seem to photograph them right--they just blend into my hardwood floor lol.) The print is sort of funny/bizarre, but the color is a pretty good neutral. The skirt is an A-line that really flatters my figure, and I never say no to a cheap leather moto jacket, even if it does make me look like I murdered a tree and skinned it. 

Anyway, if anyone needs me to dress up like a wine cork, I am ready.


----------



## authenticplease

glasskey said:


> Picked up some cheap basics for $8-$20 (Vince shirts and sweaters, Splendid shirts, J Brand/Vince/Paige jeans), but nothing interesting enough to photograph individually. A pair of beige Theory lamb suede leggings, $49 from $995--they run big and hit my leg at a weird angle, but I think tucked into a pair of knee boots with an oversized sweater they'll look okay.
> 
> This weird printed leather DvF jacket (retail $1400) has been at the Union Square Rack at $399 for awhile, it was just marked down to $99, as was the $1200 matching skirt (I can't seem to photograph them right--they just blend into my hardwood floor lol.) The print is sort of funny/bizarre, but the color is a pretty good neutral. The skirt is an A-line that really flatters my figure, and I never say no to a cheap leather moto jacket, even if it does make me look like I murdered a tree and skinned it.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone needs me to dress up like a wine cork, I am ready.



I like the jacket.....and the skirt looks very easy to style!


----------



## AnnaFreud

glasskey said:


> Picked up some cheap basics for $8-$20 (Vince shirts and sweaters, Splendid shirts, J Brand/Vince/Paige jeans), but nothing interesting enough to photograph individually. A pair of beige Theory lamb suede leggings, $49 from $995--they run big and hit my leg at a weird angle, but I think tucked into a pair of knee boots with an oversized sweater they'll look okay.
> 
> 
> 
> This weird printed leather DvF jacket (retail $1400) has been at the Union Square Rack at $399 for awhile, it was just marked down to $99, as was the $1200 matching skirt (I can't seem to photograph them right--they just blend into my hardwood floor lol.) The print is sort of funny/bizarre, but the color is a pretty good neutral. The skirt is an A-line that really flatters my figure, and I never say no to a cheap leather moto jacket, even if it does make me look like I murdered a tree and skinned it.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, if anyone needs me to dress up like a wine cork, I am ready.




LOL! I like your sense of humor.


----------



## buyingpig

glasskey said:


> Picked up some cheap basics for $8-$20 (Vince shirts and sweaters, Splendid shirts, J Brand/Vince/Paige jeans), but nothing interesting enough to photograph individually. A pair of beige Theory lamb suede leggings, $49 from $995--they run big and hit my leg at a weird angle, but I think tucked into a pair of knee boots with an oversized sweater they'll look okay.
> 
> This weird printed leather DvF jacket (retail $1400) has been at the Union Square Rack at $399 for awhile, it was just marked down to $99, as was the $1200 matching skirt (I can't seem to photograph them right--they just blend into my hardwood floor lol.) The print is sort of funny/bizarre, but the color is a pretty good neutral. The skirt is an A-line that really flatters my figure, and I never say no to a cheap leather moto jacket, even if it does make me look like I murdered a tree and skinned it.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone needs me to dress up like a wine cork, I am ready.



I actually think the jacket and skirt look great. Great prices too! Congrats!


----------



## glitterhunt

My first Nordstrom Rack purchase: Valentino rockstud lace up sandals. Worn and refurbished, $250. So stoked.


----------



## buyingpig

glitterhunt said:


> My first Nordstrom Rack purchase: Valentino rockstud lace up sandals. Worn and refurbished, $250. So stoked.



Ooo pics!


----------



## IStuckACello

glasskey said:


> Picked up some cheap basics for $8-$20 (Vince shirts and sweaters, Splendid shirts, J Brand/Vince/Paige jeans), but nothing interesting enough to photograph individually. A pair of beige Theory lamb suede leggings, $49 from $995--they run big and hit my leg at a weird angle, but I think tucked into a pair of knee boots with an oversized sweater they'll look okay.
> 
> 
> 
> This weird printed leather DvF jacket (retail $1400) has been at the Union Square Rack at $399 for awhile, it was just marked down to $99, as was the $1200 matching skirt (I can't seem to photograph them right--they just blend into my hardwood floor lol.) The print is sort of funny/bizarre, but the color is a pretty good neutral. The skirt is an A-line that really flatters my figure, and I never say no to a cheap leather moto jacket, even if it does make me look like I murdered a tree and skinned it.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, if anyone needs me to dress up like a wine cork, I am ready.




lol!!! I think they're charming. I don't know if you should put them together as then maybe you could look like a tree, but with other things they'll stand out!


----------



## LnA

vt2159 said:


> OMG, so many! What time were you there? I was wondering if I end up going tomorrow morning, would any still be left? Darn, I was just at the Burbank one this morning and got lazy going to Glendale.




Just saw this. Were you able to snag one?


----------



## viba424

Got some Aquatalia boots in black suede, $239 down from $800. What to you think?


----------



## anonymous

Looks amazing on you!  Definitely a keeper.


----------



## buyingpig

viba424 said:


> Got some Aquatalia boots in black suede, $239 down from $800. What to you think?



Great price. I love aquatalia! I practically lived in 2 pairs of aquatalias this past winter through lots of snow. They both lookk still like new!


----------



## girlhasbags

gail13 said:


> Great finds!


 
Thank you. I think I a going to have to keep them all. I seem to have gotten great prices on them. Any thoughts my wallet says something should go back  but of course my heart says "no"


----------



## gail13

girlhasbags said:


> Thank you. I think I a going to have to keep them all. I seem to have gotten great prices on them. Any thoughts my wallet says something should go back  but of course my heart says "no"



I would consider returning the MBMJ if you have something similar, or the See By Chloe boots-my experience has been some of those shoes are not that comfortable.


----------



## krissa

viba424 said:


> Got some Aquatalia boots in black suede, $239 down from $800. What to you think?



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Love them.


----------



## krissa

I got some cute ag ankle legging pants for $24.97. I would check your stores, my store has gotten asstd equipment blouses $29.97, joes $24.97 and Paige's $24.97. Lafayette $29.97 asstd as well. Not as fab a find as $5, but those are super hard to come by. I never wore Joes before but they're fast becoming a fave for me.


----------



## girlhasbags

gail13 said:


> I would consider returning the MBMJ if you have something similar, or the See By Chloe boots-my experience has been some of those shoes are not that comfortable.


 
Thanks I actually will consider that the MBMJ's could go back I am going to try them on the carpet and see how they feel if they seem to heavy I will return them. I do have some Gucci's that look like them but the quality was actually very poor. I was disappointed and these looked like them so I took them home. I will do the same with the SBC... thank you for the feedback. I will post what I do.


----------



## DaniLV

krissa said:


> I got some cute ag ankle legging pants for $24.97. I would check your stores, my store has gotten asstd equipment blouses $29.97, joes $24.97 and Paige's $24.97. Lafayette $29.97 asstd as well. Not as fab a find as $5, but those are super hard to come by. I never wore Joes before but they're fast becoming a fave for me.



ill be there today scoping it out!


----------



## glasskey

krissa said:


> I got some cute ag ankle legging pants for $24.97. I would check your stores, my store has gotten asstd equipment blouses $29.97, joes $24.97 and Paige's $24.97. Lafayette $29.97 asstd as well. Not as fab a find as $5, but those are super hard to come by. I never wore Joes before but they're fast becoming a fave for me.



Sorry I haven't thanked/responded to everyone yet re: cork leather, just wanted to update on NYC Union Square assorted jeans situation. They put out a rack today of assorted Paige skinnies for $29.97. All size 27 but would fit a 25/26 as they seem to run tight. As I was leaving I saw someone taking all the 'good' colors, so mostly only colored/printed/striped ones left.

Eta: saw tons of Too Faced eye-shadow for $2.70 as well.


----------



## tennisplyr91

LuxeDeb said:


> I am returning this Rockstud Messenger bag to Dallas Gallery on the Parkway right now if anyone is interested. I really want a Rockstud bag, but this is a little too big for my frame. It's a great price at $380. Black, great condition, includes dust bag.
> Thank you gottaluvmybags for originally posting this.
> View attachment 3050003



How wide is it?

Is it still available? I'd love it!


----------



## LuxeDeb

tennisplyr91 said:


> How wide is it?
> 
> Is it still available? I'd love it!


 

It's huge. I'm tall, but slim & it just looked/felt gigantic on me. I thought I carried a lot of stuff, but this proved me wrong. If you are still in school or a teacher you could use it for notebooks & an ipad or notebook & it would probably be awesome. You might be able to google the measurements.


----------



## louvigilante

Had to return some stuff and snapped a few photos of Chloe's, A.McQueen, D&G, RM, and MJ.








Sorry so blurry, a baby was trying to take the phone away. 

I guess I didn't get the photos of the MJ, the best one they had was a 1984 in black. Really pretty. 

All at topanga.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Three pairs of the Prada Baroques available at Glendale NR right now. They are all gray and black with the square frames. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Let me know if you want me to put one on hold for you.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Size 4 refurb TB Revas for $69.


----------



## bexiu16

Just scored a Stella McCartney backpack in grey for $387. I'm not familiar with her backpacks. Is that a decent price? After careful examination, there is a small tear (about 5 cm) on side of bag (not noticeable but kinda disappointed). Would you guys recommend returning it or getting it fixed?  Thanks in advance! This is the bag I got 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/stella-...ferralID=44e0dad8-2036-11e5-86b7-0050569406b5


----------



## AnnaFreud

bexiu16 said:


> Just scored a Stella McCartney backpack in grey for $387. I'm not familiar with her backpacks. Is that a decent price? After careful examination, there is a small tear (about 5 cm) on side of bag (not noticeable but kinda disappointed). Would you guys recommend returning it or getting it fixed?  Thanks in advance! This is the bag I got
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/stella-...ferralID=44e0dad8-2036-11e5-86b7-0050569406b5




See if you can use their in house tailor to fix it. It's a cute bag. But only keep it if you intend to use it. I bought way too many backpack style bags when the trend started and now they just sit in my closet.


----------



## JNH14

bexiu16 said:


> Just scored a Stella McCartney backpack in grey for $387. I'm not familiar with her backpacks. Is that a decent price? After careful examination, there is a small tear (about 5 cm) on side of bag (not noticeable but kinda disappointed). Would you guys recommend returning it or getting it fixed?  Thanks in advance! This is the bag I got
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/stella-...ferralID=44e0dad8-2036-11e5-86b7-0050569406b5


 
Nordies is known for their great customer service-ask them to repair it for you!


----------



## krissa

louvigilante said:


> Had to return some stuff and snapped a few photos of Chloe's, A.McQueen, D&G, RM, and MJ.
> 
> View attachment 3050879
> View attachment 3050881
> View attachment 3050882
> View attachment 3050883
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry so blurry, a baby was trying to take the phone away.
> 
> I guess I didn't get the photos of the MJ, the best one they had was a 1984 in black. Really pretty.
> 
> All at topanga.



That minkoff is super cute!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Super cute! I'm not sure I'd wear them together but they are both great pieces. You're on a Rack roll!



glasskey said:


> Picked up some cheap basics for $8-$20 (Vince shirts and sweaters, Splendid shirts, J Brand/Vince/Paige jeans), but nothing interesting enough to photograph individually. A pair of beige Theory lamb suede leggings, $49 from $995--they run big and hit my leg at a weird angle, but I think tucked into a pair of knee boots with an oversized sweater they'll look okay.
> 
> This weird printed leather DvF jacket (retail $1400) has been at the Union Square Rack at $399 for awhile, it was just marked down to $99, as was the $1200 matching skirt (I can't seem to photograph them right--they just blend into my hardwood floor lol.) The print is sort of funny/bizarre, but the color is a pretty good neutral. The skirt is an A-line that really flatters my figure, and I never say no to a cheap leather moto jacket, even if it does make me look like I murdered a tree and skinned it.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone needs me to dress up like a wine cork, I am ready.


----------



## glitterhunt

Here are my Valentino beauties I scored yesterday!


----------



## authenticplease

glitterhunt said:


> Here are my Valentino beauties I scored yesterday!



Gorgeous!  Perfect reason to have a new pedi


----------



## krissa

glitterhunt said:


> Here are my Valentino beauties I scored yesterday!



Those are lovely. Congrats!!


----------



## louvigilante

krissa said:


> That minkoff is super cute!!




It was 60. I'm not really a small bag person so I had to put it back. So pretty. I hid it below all the bags in the clearance table. They had a MAM for 130. Kinda kicking myself I didn't get it but it was an orange/tangerine color and wasn't sure I would use it.


----------



## girlhasbags

glitterhunt said:


> Here are my Valentino beauties I scored yesterday!


 
Those are super cute


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Forgot to share this find! Enzo Angiolini brown riding boots for $34.34 from $229.


----------



## My3boyscde

Spotted these McQueen bags at Princeton. This is a new store and this is the 1st time I've ever seen high end bags here. Also much more high end shoes but I didn't get a chance to take pics of thise


----------



## LuxeDeb

My3boyscde said:


> Spotted these McQueen bags at Princeton. This is a new store and this is the 1st time I've ever seen high end bags here. Also much more high end shoes but I didn't get a chance to take pics of thise


 

A bunch of stores are getting similar McQueen bags priced around $1000. That is not even half price on most of them, which seems a little high to me. I would love it if they sit long enough to get red tagged & make it to CLR though!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I got the Charlotte Olympia Arm Candy Clutch I ordered during CTR. I absolutely love it! Thanks again to yakusoku.af for posting it. Original retail $1295. After CTR it was $145.68 + tax + shipping. I'm gonna take it out this weekend!








And I also got a pair of Alexis Bittar earrings  that I adore. Original retail $245, got them for $49.61 during CTR!


----------



## IStuckACello

Has anyone seen the Fekkai prx reparative a shampoo/conditioner/fragrance gift set Marked down at their racks? It's my favorite conditioner and would love to grab a set at reduced price rather than pay $19 for each bottle (which I did last month)


----------



## randr21

glitterhunt said:


> Here are my Valentino beauties I scored yesterday!



Love these, so lucky


----------



## PetiteFromSF

IStuckACello said:


> Has anyone seen the Fekkai prx reparative a shampoo/conditioner/fragrance gift set Marked down at their racks? It's my favorite conditioner and would love to grab a set at reduced price rather than pay $19 for each bottle (which I did last month)



SF Market Street usually has sets for sale


----------



## glitterhunt

LuxeDeb said:


> I got the Charlotte Olympia Arm Candy Clutch I ordered during CTR. I absolutely love it! Thanks again to yakusoku.af for posting it. Original retail $1295. After CTR it was $145.68 + tax + shipping. I'm gonna take it out this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3052179
> 
> View attachment 3052185
> 
> View attachment 3052186
> 
> 
> And I also got a pair of Alexis Bittar earrings  that I adore. Original retail $245, got them for $49.61 during CTR!
> 
> View attachment 3052189


What an amazing deal!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

LuxeDeb said:


> I got the Charlotte Olympia Arm Candy Clutch I ordered during CTR. I absolutely love it! Thanks again to yakusoku.af for posting it. Original retail $1295. After CTR it was $145.68 + tax + shipping. I'm gonna take it out this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3052179
> 
> View attachment 3052185
> 
> View attachment 3052186
> 
> 
> And I also got a pair of Alexis Bittar earrings  that I adore. Original retail $245, got them for $49.61 during CTR!
> 
> View attachment 3052189




I'm so glad you got it! I saw it was missing when CTR started so I was hoping you called and ordered it! Almost 90% off! That's awesome!


----------



## IStuckACello

elisainthecity said:


> SF Market Street usually has sets for sale




Ohhhh perfect thanks!


----------



## krissa

IStuckACello said:


> Has anyone seen the Fekkai prx reparative a shampoo/conditioner/fragrance gift set Marked down at their racks? It's my favorite conditioner and would love to grab a set at reduced price rather than pay $19 for each bottle (which I did last month)



WP city center has it too. You should do a search and send and stock up.


----------



## glasskey

IStuckACello said:


> Ohhhh perfect thanks!


So does Union Square NYC!


----------



## sparksfly

IStuckACello said:


> Has anyone seen the Fekkai prx reparative a shampoo/conditioner/fragrance gift set Marked down at their racks? It's my favorite conditioner and would love to grab a set at reduced price rather than pay $19 for each bottle (which I did last month)




I'd do a search and send and stock up. If it all comes from the same store it one shipping fee.


----------



## IStuckACello

Thanks everyone! I went to a store last night and snagged their last set


----------



## SEWDimples

glitterhunt said:


> Here are my Valentino beauties I scored yesterday!



Gorgeous! Congrats!!

Enjoy.


----------



## jun3machina

louvigilante said:


> Had to return some stuff and snapped a few photos of Chloe's, A.McQueen, D&G, RM, and MJ.
> 
> View attachment 3050879
> View attachment 3050881
> View attachment 3050882
> View attachment 3050883
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry so blurry, a baby was trying to take the phone away.
> 
> I guess I didn't get the photos of the MJ, the best one they had was a 1984 in black. Really pretty.
> 
> All at topanga.



Price on the MJ ? Curious what they're marked down to


----------



## jun3machina

Has anyone ever had a. clearance item they bought get marked down further and get a price adjustment?


----------



## sparksfly

jun3machina said:


> Has anyone ever had a. clearance item they bought get marked down further and get a price adjustment?




Only if it's within a week. More than that they won't PA.


----------



## jun3machina

Thanks!!


----------



## louvigilante

jun3machina said:


> Price on the MJ ? Curious what they're marked down to




I think the 1984 was 689.


----------



## jun3machina

louvigilante said:


> I think the 1984 was 689.


thanks!!


----------



## vivi__

I've been wanting a pair of these Stuart Weitzman Nudist heels for the longest time, but I couldn't buy it because of the price. I found them on clearance for $149 today! It was the only one left storewide according to the NR app. It's completely brand new and this color (pan goose bump) is still being sold in stores, so I'm so happy with this find!


----------



## girlhasbags

vivi__ said:


> I've been wanting a pair of these Stuart Weitzman Nudist heels for the longest time, but I couldn't buy it because of the price. I found them on clearance for $149 today! It was the only one left storewide according to the NR app. It's completely brand new and this color (pan goose bump) is still being sold in stores, so I'm so happy with this find!




Yeah [emoji28]always great to find something you want especially on clearance makes it a win win!


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> Only if it's within a week. More than that they won't PA.



sparksfly - did you go to the LTM rack last week?  I saw some gold size 9 Jimmy Choo wedges there.  I was surprised.

Also, I went to TJMaxx and saw that the Parker dress was gone.  Did you buy it?  I wonder if they moved it to another TJMaxx...I noticed that they do that sometimes to help sell things faster.


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> sparksfly - did you go to the LTM rack last week?  I saw some gold size 9 Jimmy Choo wedges there.  I was surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I went to TJMaxx and saw that the Parker dress was gone.  Did you buy it?  I wonder if they moved it to another TJMaxx...I noticed that they do that sometimes to help sell things faster.




I haven't been in awhile. They usually never get good shoes in. Occasionally Stuart Weizman or See By Chloe.

I did buy it. Figured at $119 it would get bought by someone else if I waited for another price drop.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Stopped by the Rack and found this Gucci watch! The face is mother of pearl with the Gucci symbol etched in, and the perfect size for me because I have a tiny wrist! Originally $720 down to $150! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> I haven't been in awhile. They usually never get good shoes in. Occasionally Stuart Weizman or See By Chloe.
> 
> I did buy it. Figured at $119 it would get bought by someone else if I waited for another price drop.



Nice!  I'm glad it was you who bought it.  It was a nice dress.  I hope it doesn't cost you a fortune to alter it.  The beading was still in good shape the last I saw it.


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> Nice!  I'm glad it was you who bought it.  It was a nice dress.  I hope it doesn't cost you a fortune to alter it.  The beading was still in good shape the last I saw it.




Thanks!

My mom thinks it'll be $100 to altar it.


----------



## buyingpig

sparksfly said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My mom thinks it'll be $100 to altar it.



Maybe you have a level 4 card holder in the family


----------



## myluvofbags

NicoleAngelina said:


> Stopped by the Rack and found this Gucci watch! The face is mother of pearl with the Gucci symbol etched in, and the perfect size for me because I have a tiny wrist! Originally $720 down to $150! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054272
> View attachment 3054273



Great score!   It's a beautiful watch at such an amazing price.   Congrats.


----------



## sparksfly

buyingpig said:


> Maybe you have a level 4 card holder in the family




Haha will they altar even if it's from another store(TJX)


----------



## buyingpig

sparksfly said:


> Haha will they altar even if it's from another store(TJX)



I believe so. I've never been level 4, not sure how that works. For other levels, you can bring in any item, pay for alteration, then they will refund in Nordstrom notes.


----------



## IStuckACello

NicoleAngelina said:


> Stopped by the Rack and found this Gucci watch! The face is mother of pearl with the Gucci symbol etched in, and the perfect size for me because I have a tiny wrist! Originally $720 down to $150! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054272
> View attachment 3054273




Oh I love it! It's totally classy.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

buyingpig said:


> I believe so. I've never been level 4, not sure how that works. For other levels, you can bring in any item, pay for alteration, then they will refund in Nordstrom notes.




As long as it's a brand that Nordies sells they don't make a big deal.  I would try to have them alter for you


----------



## pcil

gottaluvmybags said:


> As long as it's a brand that Nordies sells they don't make a big deal.  I would try to have them alter for you




I altered JCrew items before and they take it. They just charge more for non Nordstrom item. I'm a level 4 card holder and instead of notes, we just get a credit back on the card.


----------



## krissa

vivi__ said:


> I've been wanting a pair of these Stuart Weitzman Nudist heels for the longest time, but I couldn't buy it because of the price. I found them on clearance for $149 today! It was the only one left storewide according to the NR app. It's completely brand new and this color (pan goose bump) is still being sold in stores, so I'm so happy with this find!



They were meant for you!! I love when that happens  enjoy.


----------



## Giosach

NicoleAngelina said:


> Stopped by the Rack and found this Gucci watch! The face is mother of pearl with the Gucci symbol etched in, and the perfect size for me because I have a tiny wrist! Originally $720 down to $150! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054272
> View attachment 3054273


Love the watch!! &#128525; I have been looking for this Gucci watch.  Would you mind share the sku?


----------



## krissa

I've been eyeing this dress for a while, but the initial price was too high. Found it today for $39.31. I hope it fits my curves nicely, lol. Why is this weekend NOT CTR?!? Wahh.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

NicoleAngelina said:


> Stopped by the Rack and found this Gucci watch! The face is mother of pearl with the Gucci symbol etched in, and the perfect size for me because I have a tiny wrist! Originally $720 down to $150! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054272
> View attachment 3054273




Love it!


----------



## Shopmore

I just wanted to say thanks for the suggestion i read on the thread about going to the Atlanta Buckhead location.   I found some great Vince, Helmut Lang, and Joie tops.  I just wish there was a CTR coming up to get a price adjustment.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Jimmy Choo $200 (ish) at Temecula -refurb


----------



## PetiteFromSF

gottaluvmybags said:


> View attachment 3054715
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo $200 (ish) at Temecula -refurb



OMG! Jimmy choo bags are my favorite! I need.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

myluvofbags said:


> Great score!   It's a beautiful watch at such an amazing price.   Congrats.




Thank you! I know, i was surprised when I saw the price!



IStuckACello said:


> Oh I love it! It's totally classy.




Thanks! I agree it's very classy [emoji4]



Giosach said:


> Love the watch!! [emoji7] I have been looking for this Gucci watch.  Would you mind share the sku?



Thank you!! [emoji4] the SKU is unfortunately assorted for watches that are $149! I'll make sure to post if I see any other Gucci watches!



elisainthecity said:


> Love it!



Thanks!! [emoji4]


----------



## girlhasbags

NicoleAngelina said:


> Stopped by the Rack and found this Gucci watch! The face is mother of pearl with the Gucci symbol etched in, and the perfect size for me because I have a tiny wrist! Originally $720 down to $150! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054272
> View attachment 3054273




What a beauty. Enjoy


----------



## NordstromRack

FYI - Lots of Tory Burch shoes in store now.  Saw a pair of Ferragamo's today.


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> FYI - Lots of Tory Burch shoes in store now.  Saw a pair of Ferragamo's today.




Which kinds of Tory? Been wanting the miller sandals everyone has been finding.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

I went to NR today and the girl told me things can't be put on hold anymore. Is this true?

Also just got this Burberry. Probably will return it. It's $235.


----------



## NRjunkie19

NordstromRack said:


> FYI - Lots of Tory Burch shoes in store now.  Saw a pair of Ferragamo's today.




All stores?


----------



## amstevens714

elisainthecity said:


> I went to NR today and the girl told me things can't be put on hold anymore. Is this true?
> 
> Also just got this Burberry. Probably will return it. It's $235.




If you return it, would you let me know [emoji4] I would love to get it! Or can I grab the SKU?

Thank you SO much


----------



## bakeacookie

I hear they won't put clearance/refurb on hold, or any popular brands. Depends on store though.


----------



## vt2159

elisainthecity said:


> I went to NR today and the girl told me things can't be put on hold anymore. Is this true?
> 
> Also just got this Burberry. Probably will return it. It's $235.


Oh, I love this bag! If you do return, please let me know


----------



## amstevens714

NicoleAngelina said:


> Stopped by the Rack and found this Gucci watch! The face is mother of pearl with the Gucci symbol etched in, and the perfect size for me because I have a tiny wrist! Originally $720 down to $150! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054272
> View attachment 3054273




Congrats on the find! It's very pretty


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> Which kinds of Tory? Been wanting the miller sandals everyone has been finding.



The Burlington Rack didn't have any Miller sandals.  Instead, they had these:
Still at full price...not obvious that it's Tory.  Is this your style?


----------



## girlhasbags

NordstromRack said:


> FYI - Lots of Tory Burch shoes in store now.  Saw a pair of Ferragamo's today.




Which rack?


----------



## NordstromRack

NRjunkie19 said:


> All stores?



Well...in my area I noticed a lot.  I am from the Greater Boston area.  Maybe it's true for most locations.


----------



## NordstromRack

girlhasbags said:


> Which rack?



The sandals above were from the Middlesex Commons Rack in Burlington, MA


----------



## shester

elisainthecity said:


> I went to NR today and the girl told me things can't be put on hold anymore. Is this true?
> 
> Also just got this Burberry. Probably will return it. It's $235.




If you decide to return, would you let me know? I would love to have this bag! Thank you.


----------



## amstevens714

NordstromRack said:


> The sandals above were from the Middlesex Commons Rack in Burlington, MA




We go to the same NR


----------



## PetiteFromSF

elisainthecity said:


> I went to NR today and the girl told me things can't be put on hold anymore. Is this true?
> 
> Also just got this Burberry. Probably will return it. It's $235.



Just returned this!  Messaged back two people about the bag.


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> The Burlington Rack didn't have any Miller sandals.  Instead, they had these:
> 
> Still at full price...not obvious that it's Tory.  Is this your style?




They're cute way too big sadly though!


----------



## couturely

elisainthecity said:


> I went to NR today and the girl told me things can't be put on hold anymore. Is this true?
> 
> Also just got this Burberry. Probably will return it. It's $235.




Hi! Did the bag come with a crossbody strap? I've seen this a few times at the Fremont rack, but it was missing the strap.


----------



## MahoganyQT

krissa said:


> I've been eyeing this dress for a while, but the initial price was too high. Found it today for $39.31. I hope it fits my curves nicely, lol. Why is this weekend NOT CTR?!? Wahh.




Nice dress!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

couturely said:


> Hi! Did the bag come with a crossbody strap? I've seen this a few times at the Fremont rack, but it was missing the strap.



It didn't actually. I didn't realize it was missing a strap. I thought it was some strange clutch. Lol.


----------



## buyingpig

elisainthecity said:


> It didn't actually. I didn't realize it was missing a strap. I thought it was some strange clutch. Lol.



You can probably take itnto Burberry see if they can replace the strap for you. You will have to pay though. Not sure how much. Should still make it a good deal. It's a nice little crossbody


----------



## NRjunkie19

Lamb skirt size 0 available dm for location.


----------



## sparksfly

NRjunkie19 said:


> Lamb skirt size 0 available dm for location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056237




How much?


----------



## NRjunkie19

sparksfly said:


> how much?



$100


----------



## NRjunkie19

Theory Blouse! Around $40; size 6 uggs for $64 and Kate Spade sz 6 $140!  dm for location.


----------



## couturely

elisainthecity said:


> It didn't actually. I didn't realize it was missing a strap. I thought it was some strange clutch. Lol.




Thanks! I believe it's called the Little Crush.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

couturely said:


> Thanks! I believe it's called the Little Crush.



Just looked it up. Oh man, it's really cute. I wish I kept it knowing that Burberry may be able to provide a strap. Oh well.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

$449 - please PM for location


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Found this - refurb $66


----------



## amstevens714

elisainthecity said:


> Just looked it up. Oh man, it's really cute. I wish I kept it knowing that Burberry may be able to provide a strap. Oh well.




Keep your eye on the stores  the woman I spoke to at the downtown location said they would probably repair it and send it back to the store to sell!


----------



## Superbaby

gottaluvmybags said:


> View attachment 3056744
> 
> 
> $449 - please PM for location




I want this bag so bad. I PM you . Please reply [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## DaniLV

gottaluvmybags said:


> Found this - refurb $66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056747




If you didn't buy this, can u send me location? I would love to get it!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

DaniLV said:


> If you didn't buy this, can u send me location? I would love to get it!




I did buy it - I'll let you know if it goes back


----------



## cutiecue

elisainthecity said:


> I went to NR today and the girl told me things can't be put on hold anymore. Is this true?
> 
> Also just got this Burberry. Probably will return it. It's $235.


do you mind sharing the location


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Available in mission valley


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted at NR Honolulu 
I forgot who was looking for the Chloe bag! But they had 2, one with a strap and one without.


----------



## yakusoku.af

And these
Proenza shoes 


Celine $149.97!and Tom Ford $199.97 sunglasses


----------



## LabelLover81

It's been awhile ladies!  Being a new mommy I needed some cute comfy shoes. I found these at my Rack yesterday for $20


----------



## amstevens714

LabelLover81 said:


> It's been awhile ladies!  Being a new mommy I needed some cute comfy shoes. I found these at my Rack yesterday for $20




So cute!!


----------



## amstevens714

I finally have some stuff to post if anyone is interested and some finds that I purchased 

Didn't buy:

TB 6 1/2




Kate Spade 7




TB 8


----------



## amstevens714

Here are items I intend to keep 

Rebecca Minkoff - refinish/refurb - $86





Burberry silk scarf - refinish/refurb - $109





Michelle Tahitian watch - $150





Sam Edelman boots - refinish/refurb size 6.5 - $54



Free people pants - $25 (clearance)


----------



## ngocphan91

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted at NR Honolulu
> I forgot who was looking for the Chloe bag! But they had 2, one with a strap and one without.
> View attachment 3058674
> 
> View attachment 3058675
> 
> View attachment 3058676
> 
> View attachment 3058677
> 
> View attachment 3058678
> 
> View attachment 3058679
> 
> View attachment 3058680
> 
> View attachment 3058681
> 
> View attachment 3058682
> 
> View attachment 3058683




 do they take order over phone and ship? [emoji80]


----------



## viba424

amstevens714 said:


> Here are items I intend to keep
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff - refinish/refurb - $86
> View attachment 3058766
> 
> View attachment 3058767
> 
> 
> Burberry silk scarf - refinish/refurb - $109
> View attachment 3058770
> 
> View attachment 3058773
> 
> 
> Michelle Tahitian watch - $150
> View attachment 3058774
> 
> View attachment 3058775
> 
> 
> Sam Edelman boots - refinish/refurb size 6.5 - $54
> View attachment 3058776
> 
> 
> Free people pants - $25 (clearance)
> View attachment 3058778
> 
> View attachment 3058779



Loving everything!


----------



## krissa

LabelLover81 said:


> It's been awhile ladies!  Being a new mommy I needed some cute comfy shoes. I found these at my Rack yesterday for $20



Cute!! Congrats on the baby.


----------



## Lushi

used my note for it. So basically I paid nothing! Lol


----------



## yakusoku.af

ngocphan91 said:


> do they take order over phone and ship? [emoji80]




Yes they do


----------



## authenticplease

LabelLover81 said:


> It's been awhile ladies!  Being a new mommy I needed some cute comfy shoes. I found these at my Rack yesterday for $20



These are so cute!  I love cork on shoes.....and bags!


----------



## cmm62

amstevens714 said:


> Here are items I intend to keep
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff - refinish/refurb - $86
> View attachment 3058766
> 
> View attachment 3058767
> 
> 
> Burberry silk scarf - refinish/refurb - $109
> View attachment 3058770
> 
> View attachment 3058773
> 
> 
> Michelle Tahitian watch - $150
> View attachment 3058774
> 
> View attachment 3058775
> 
> 
> Sam Edelman boots - refinish/refurb size 6.5 - $54
> View attachment 3058776
> 
> 
> Free people pants - $25 (clearance)
> View attachment 3058778
> 
> View attachment 3058779




Those are all great finds!


----------



## Atahack23

amstevens714 said:


> Here are items I intend to keep
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff - refinish/refurb - $86
> View attachment 3058766
> 
> View attachment 3058767
> 
> 
> Burberry silk scarf - refinish/refurb - $109
> View attachment 3058770
> 
> View attachment 3058773
> 
> 
> Michelle Tahitian watch - $150
> View attachment 3058774
> 
> View attachment 3058775
> 
> 
> Sam Edelman boots - refinish/refurb size 6.5 - $54
> View attachment 3058776
> 
> 
> Free people pants - $25 (clearance)
> View attachment 3058778
> 
> View attachment 3058779




Wow!! You found some great stuff!!


----------



## LabelLover81

authenticplease said:


> These are so cute!  I love cork on shoes.....and bags!





krissa said:


> Cute!! Congrats on the baby.





amstevens714 said:


> So cute!!



 ladies!!!


----------



## ngocphan91

yakusoku.af said:


> Yes they do




Thank you


----------



## PetiteFromSF

amstevens714 said:


> Here are items I intend to keep
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff - refinish/refurb - $86
> View attachment 3058766
> 
> View attachment 3058767
> 
> 
> Burberry silk scarf - refinish/refurb - $109
> View attachment 3058770
> 
> View attachment 3058773
> 
> 
> Michelle Tahitian watch - $150
> View attachment 3058774
> 
> View attachment 3058775
> 
> 
> Sam Edelman boots - refinish/refurb size 6.5 - $54
> View attachment 3058776
> 
> 
> Free people pants - $25 (clearance)
> View attachment 3058778
> 
> View attachment 3058779



Love the Burberry scarf!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Hey everyone,

Didn't take pics buts saw a Charlotte Olympia candy clutch at the Colma Nordstrom Rack. Didn't see the price as it was behind the case. Looked like this:

http://cdn1.picvpicimg.com/pics/3976557/charlotte-olympia-arm-candy-clutch.jpg


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hello everyone - please call Amber in accessories at NR Mission Valley for these beauties









Black Givenchy clutch on top


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Continued ...


----------



## PetiteFromSF

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hello everyone - please call Amber in accessories at NR Mission Valley for these beauties
> 
> View attachment 3058997
> 
> View attachment 3058998
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058999
> 
> 
> Black Givenchy clutch on top
> View attachment 3059004
> 
> View attachment 3059005



I need to visit the Mission Valley store when I visit San Diego next! Goodness, it seems like there's a lot of awesome stuff there.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

elisainthecity said:


> I need to visit the Mission Valley store when I visit San Diego next! Goodness, it seems like there's a lot of awesome stuff there.




Emailed you


----------



## JNH14

gottaluvmybags said:


> Continued ...
> 
> View attachment 3059006
> 
> View attachment 3059009
> 
> View attachment 3059010
> View attachment 3059011




Who made the last bag in blue?


----------



## amstevens714

viba424 said:


> Loving everything!







cmm62 said:


> Those are all great finds!







Atahack23 said:


> Wow!! You found some great stuff!!







elisainthecity said:


> Love the Burberry scarf!




Thank you all so much.

Elisainthecity- I literally jumped through the glass to get to that scarf when I saw the price tag lol  thanks again for the help with the little bag !


----------



## gottaluvmybags

JNH14 said:


> Who made the last bag in blue?




I don't know why it's small - Chloe


----------



## PetiteFromSF

cutiecue said:


> do you mind sharing the location



It was in the NR Downtown San Francisco.


----------



## Lushi

gottaluvmybags said:


> I don't know why it's small - Chloe
> 
> View attachment 3059012
> View attachment 3059013




It's chole


----------



## gottaluvmybags

More goodies








I can't seem to be able to post the other one - Alara clutch in Fire (red)
$449.97

Available at Mission Valley


----------



## ngocphan91

gottaluvmybags said:


> More goodies
> 
> View attachment 3059047
> 
> View attachment 3059048
> View attachment 3059049
> View attachment 3059050
> 
> 
> I can't seem to be able to post the other one - Alara clutch in Fire (red)
> $449.97
> 
> Available at Mission Valley




amazing!!! even better if they have CTR


----------



## amstevens714

Anyone know when the next CTR is? Or is that a stupid question and these things are secretive


----------



## krissa

amstevens714 said:


> Anyone know when the next CTR is? Or is that a stupid question and these things are secretive



Starts July 30th.


----------



## seton

what is CTR?


----------



## befrank

seton said:


> what is CTR?




Clear The Rack


----------



## ngocphan91

If anybody sees a Black or grey Stella fabrella at rack please let me know and tag me with the code pls. im dying to have one and never find anythin at the local rack[emoji80] thank you so much ladies[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## JNH14

I heard it started the 28th...


----------



## PetiteFromSF

JNH14 said:


> I heard it started the 28th...



Wow, CTR seems so frequent lately. Was it always this often?


----------



## amstevens714

krissa said:


> Starts July 30th.




Thank you!

Does anyone know how long they will price match? I feel like it's somewhere in here, but I can't find it.

Thanks!!


----------



## hongc2

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Does anyone know how long they will price match? I feel like it's somewhere in here, but I can't find it.
> 
> Thanks!!


I think to price adjust it has to be within 7 days


----------



## amstevens714

hongc2 said:


> I think to price adjust it has to be within 7 days




Got it thanks!


----------



## krissa

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Does anyone know how long they will price match? I feel like it's somewhere in here, but I can't find it.
> 
> Thanks!!



Usually 7 days. Anything longer and ymmv.


----------



## bussbuss

krissa said:


> Usually 7 days. Anything longer and ymmv.



Can i ask whay ymmv means ....i see that around but not sure what it means thanks


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Your mileage may vary


----------



## bussbuss

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Your mileage may vary



Thanks


----------



## daisygrl

With this, my Burberry collection is complete. Now I need to find Chanel. Burberry Brit trench coat $162. Size 2 but fits more like 00. For those who want to search and send, go size up! (at least).


----------



## ngocphan91

daisygrl said:


> With this, my Burberry collection is complete. Now I need to find Chanel. Burberry Brit trench coat $162. Size 2 but fits more like 00. For those who want to search and send, go size up! (at least).




it's out of stock now. Congrats on ur purchase


----------



## amstevens714

daisygrl said:


> With this, my Burberry collection is complete. Now I need to find Chanel. Burberry Brit trench coat $162. Size 2 but fits more like 00. For those who want to search and send, go size up! (at least).




Amazing find!!! Holy cow!


----------



## ag681

Spotted at NR Honolulu! Missing strap though. Red tag $295.97


----------



## ag681

They also had this CL but missing strap too. Blue tag. I think $299


----------



## sparksfly

ngocphan91 said:


> it's out of stock now. Congrats on ur purchase




Company wide?


----------



## ngocphan91

sparksfly said:


> Company wide?




i searched on the apps [emoji80]


----------



## amstevens714

daisygrl said:


> With this, my Burberry collection is complete. Now I need to find Chanel. Burberry Brit trench coat $162. Size 2 but fits more like 00. For those who want to search and send, go size up! (at least).




Do you mind sharing where you found this?


----------



## My3boyscde

Oops! Meant for TJM forum&#128541;


----------



## hongc2

yakusoku.af said:


> I just check and it's not a penny. The SKU is different than yours and when I looked it up in the app it came up as this
> The price comes out about the same. It's been here forever though.
> View attachment 3008458



Super random, but this item just penny out.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

My phone died while I was at the Rack today but I saw a metallic Gianni Versace bag for ~$650 at the Market Street San Francisco Rack. Looked similar to this:

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=61813938

except it was more of a copper color. Should still be there! Also, there were oxblood-colored Valentino rock studs for $69. It's in the Ray ban section.


----------



## Superbaby

elisainthecity said:


> I need to visit the Mission Valley store when I visit San Diego next! Goodness, it seems like there's a lot of awesome stuff there.




For sure!! Me too!!! So much good stuff !!!!


----------



## seton

befrank said:


> Clear The Rack



thx but what happens during a CTR that is so talked about?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

seton said:


> thx but what happens during a CTR that is so talked about?



25% off red tag clearance items


----------



## daisygrl

amstevens714 said:


> Amazing find!!! Holy cow!







ngocphan91 said:


> it's out of stock now. Congrats on ur purchase




Thanks, guys! Getting less and less good deals so I was really happy about this one!


----------



## hongc2

Anyone in the Austin area recommend going to NR in the Austin, Tx area? Thanks


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Has anyone seen Prada baroques lately? I've always hoped to find one in the Racks near me but have had no luck that past few months. I hope to wear them when I go to Vegas in a couple of weeks.


----------



## leesibeth

ngocphan91 said:


> i searched on the apps [emoji80]


 
How are you checking for more of the same item on these deals?  Is there an app somewhere?  What number do you use?  A little lost. New to NR.  


Thank you!!


----------



## vt2159

elisainthecity said:


> Has anyone seen Prada baroques lately? I've always hoped to find one in the Racks near me but have had no luck that past few months. I hope to wear them when I go to Vegas in a couple of weeks.


Are you looking for a specific color? I am returning the grey rims one today or tomorrow at my local NR.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

vt2159 said:


> Are you looking for a specific color? I am returning the grey rims one today or tomorrow at my local NR.



I don't have a a specific color in mind, but def looking for the oversized, round ones. Would you happen to have a photo of it?


----------



## vt2159

elisainthecity said:


> I don't have a a specific color in mind, but def looking for the oversized, round ones. Would you happen to have a photo of it?



oh, the ones I am returning are square and look like this:


----------



## PetiteFromSF

vt2159 said:


> oh, the ones I am returning are square and look like this:



Ah, I was afraid it was the other style. Thanks for sharing, though.


----------



## bankygirl

elisainthecity said:


> Has anyone seen Prada baroques lately? I've always hoped to find one in the Racks near me but have had no luck that past few months. I hope to wear them when I go to Vegas in a couple of weeks.


DM'd you.


----------



## Superbaby

gottaluvmybags said:


> More goodies
> 
> View attachment 3059047
> 
> View attachment 3059048
> View attachment 3059049
> View attachment 3059050
> 
> 
> I can't seem to be able to post the other one - Alara clutch in Fire (red)
> $449.97
> 
> Available at Mission Valley




Oh I love the jimmy choo gold and black


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bankygirl said:


> DM'd you.




 Thank you! Unfortunately they said they couldn't locate any. The SA told me that there are people who come in everyday looking for them at that store. Sigh.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Saw these at the Market Street Rack size 7.5. I forgot the price [emoji16]


----------



## bankygirl

elisainthecity said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately they said they couldn't locate any. The SA told me that there are people who come in everyday looking for them at that store. Sigh.


Ugh, I just saw them. If I find any others I'll be sure to put them on hold for you girl.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Just saw a couple of Dolce & Gabanna bags at the Market Street San Francisco Rack

There were at least 3 of these in black and brown (can't remember the price):
http://www.barneys.com/dolce-&-gabb...3346138.html?gclid=CMDroJfH0cYCFQyoaQodQ8YG4g

Also saw this one (from what I remember it was ~$247)... there was only one and it is super cute!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...9&cadevice=c&gclid=CPLmsLDH0cYCFYU6aQodmokKpQ


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bankygirl said:


> Ugh, I just saw them. If I find any others I'll be sure to put them on hold for you girl.



 Thanks!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I haven't been too lucky at the Rack recently but I did find a few pieces...

The Kooples dress for just $32.99 











Studded cuff was $15 - probably a Hautelook return. Paired it with a thrifted $2 bracelet





And picked these sparkly mary janes up for my girls for a penny


----------



## LoLaChoo

elisainthecity said:


> Has anyone seen Prada baroques lately? I've always hoped to find one in the Racks near me but have had no luck that past few months. I hope to wear them when I go to Vegas in a couple of weeks.




Me too! I've been searching for them but no luck!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

LoLaChoo said:


> Me too! I've been searching for them but no luck!




Same here! I'd love a pair of round classic tortoise or black [emoji7] but according to the SAs at my store, they've never received a pair.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Just got this beauty in the mail today. Thank you gottaluvmybags for the tip  I love my Choo bags & shoes


----------



## PetiteFromSF

elisainthecity said:


> Just saw a couple of Dolce & Gabanna bags at the Market Street San Francisco Rack
> 
> 
> 
> There were at least 3 of these in black and brown (can't remember the price):
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/dolce-&-gabb...3346138.html?gclid=CMDroJfH0cYCFQyoaQodQ8YG4g
> 
> 
> 
> Also saw this one (from what I remember it was ~$247)... there was only one and it is super cute!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...9&cadevice=c&gclid=CPLmsLDH0cYCFYU6aQodmokKpQ




In case the links don't work 


This is the one they had at least 3 of. There was black and brown. 



This is the cute mini that they had.


----------



## louboutal

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3061137
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty in the mail today. Thank you gottaluvmybags for the tip  I love my Choo bags & shoes




Congrats! Beautiful classic bag. I love when we can help each other score [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## gottaluvmybags

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3061137
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty in the mail today. Thank you gottaluvmybags for the tip  I love my Choo bags & shoes




Aawww you're welcome!  Always happy to help


----------



## vt2159

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3061137
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty in the mail today. Thank you gottaluvmybags for the tip  I love my Choo bags & shoes


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## ilysukixD

elisainthecity said:


> In case the links don't work
> View attachment 3061143
> 
> This is the one they had at least 3 of. There was black and brown.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the cute mini that they had.
> View attachment 3061145




Can you tell me the price for the black one, thank you!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

ilysukixD said:


> Can you tell me the price for the black one, thank you!



I believe the black one was ~$600-$700.


----------



## letteshop

Spotted at the Honolulu Rack:

Lanvin





Chloe





Valentino


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

letteshop said:


> Spotted at the Honolulu Rack:
> 
> Lanvin
> View attachment 3061202
> 
> View attachment 3061203
> 
> 
> Chloe
> View attachment 3061204
> 
> View attachment 3061205
> 
> 
> Valentino
> View attachment 3061206
> 
> View attachment 3061207


So tempted by the Chloe!


----------



## yakusoku.af

letteshop said:


> Spotted at the Honolulu Rack:
> 
> Lanvin
> View attachment 3061202
> 
> View attachment 3061203
> 
> 
> Chloe
> View attachment 3061204
> 
> View attachment 3061205
> 
> 
> Valentino
> View attachment 3061206
> 
> View attachment 3061207




Wow those must have just came in! I didn't see them on Wednesday!


----------



## madgrl786

hongc2 said:


> Anyone in the Austin area recommend going to NR in the Austin, Tx area? Thanks



I've been to a few of the Austin racks. Maybe a total of 3 or 4 times total. It was the only time I ever saw pristine, worn and refurb loubs. Black patented leather and strappy. They were too small for me, but it was a pleasure seeing them. And that was mid-day after they had been put out in the morning. Other times I didn't find anything. Hope that helps!


----------



## buyingpig

Colaluvstrvl said:


> So tempted by the Chloe!



It's lovely... I try not go for python though... too much peeling for me.


----------



## letteshop

Colaluvstrvl said:


> So tempted by the Chloe!




It's really a gorgeous bag IRL.  I was tempted myself but I'm saving for a different bag lol.




yakusoku.af said:


> Wow those must have just came in! I didn't see them on Wednesday!




That's what I thought as well.  I couldn't remember if you had posted them and was too lazy to scroll back haha.  If the Lanvin was black, I probably would have snatched it.


----------



## deltalady

Proenza Schouler PS1 available. PM me for location.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

deltalady said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 available. PM me for location.


Pm'd you. Let me know if it's still available. Thanks


----------



## NRjunkie19

Spotted! Burberry Jeans, Tory Burch Booties, Tory Burch Cardi, Marc by Marc Jacobs Cardi, Kate Spade Stripped T Shirt & Purchased these Burberry Shades for $99.97


----------



## Superbaby

letteshop said:


> Spotted at the Honolulu Rack:
> 
> Lanvin
> View attachment 3061202
> 
> View attachment 3061203
> 
> 
> Chloe
> View attachment 3061204
> 
> View attachment 3061205
> 
> 
> Valentino
> View attachment 3061206
> 
> View attachment 3061207




Is that McQueen behind ? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## amstevens714

NRjunkie19 said:


> Spotted! Burberry Jeans, Tory Burch Booties, Tory Burch Cardi, Marc by Marc Jacobs Cardi, Kate Spade Stripped T Shirt & Purchased these Burberry Shades for $99.97
> 
> View attachment 3061824
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061820
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061809
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061808
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061805
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061806
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061807




Love the sunglasses !


----------



## amstevens714

deltalady said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 available. PM me for location.




Love this bag! Wish I had more funds right now  just spent $700 at the Burberry outlet.


----------



## vt2159

Are the Valentino rockstud sunglasses popular? I am not too familiar with them, and I remember a while back someone mentioned they found a black pair but there was only six studs instead of seven on top of each lens?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

amstevens714 said:


> Love this bag! Wish I had more funds right now  just spent $700 at the Burberry outlet.


I love it too. Called and it was already gone. Guess it wasn't meant to be but hopefully it went to a good home.


----------



## amstevens714

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I love it too. Called and it was already gone. Guess it wasn't meant to be but hopefully it went to a good home.




Wow - that was fast! I'm sorry you missed it


----------



## letteshop

Superbaby said:


> Is that McQueen behind ? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




Yes, they had a lot of McQueen studded backpack and totes.


----------



## Superbaby

letteshop said:


> Yes, they had a lot of McQueen studded backpack and totes.




Do you remember how much was the McQueen? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## gottaluvmybags

deltalady said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 available. PM me for location.




So mad Missed this!  Curse you day at the beach!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Been watching these Longchamp since they came in at $189, originally $550, and today they dropped to $80, and picked them up! [emoji7]
Also found this baby pink mini MAC for $48!


----------



## pcil

NicoleAngelina said:


> Been watching these Longchamp since they came in at $189, originally $550, and today they dropped to $80, and picked them up! [emoji7]
> Also found this baby pink mini MAC for $48!
> 
> View attachment 3061987
> View attachment 3061988




That mini mac is so cute! Is that rose gold hardware?


----------



## NicoleAngelina

pcil said:


> That mini mac is so cute! Is that rose gold hardware?




Oh my! I wish [emoji7] it's just gold!


----------



## klynneann

letteshop said:


> Spotted at the Honolulu Rack:
> 
> Lanvin
> View attachment 3061202
> 
> View attachment 3061203
> 
> 
> Chloe
> View attachment 3061204
> 
> View attachment 3061205
> 
> 
> Valentino
> View attachment 3061206
> 
> View attachment 3061207



Is it me or does Honolulu get the best stuff??!!



deltalady said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 available. PM me for location.



Wow, great price!  Wish it was a different color though...


----------



## klynneann

NicoleAngelina said:


> Been watching these Longchamp since they came in at $189, originally $550, and today they dropped to $80, and picked them up! [emoji7]
> Also found this baby pink mini MAC for $48!
> 
> View attachment 3061987
> View attachment 3061988



Cool shoes - great price!!


----------



## Lushi

deltalady said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 available. PM me for location.



Please pm for location.?tia


----------



## yakusoku.af

Superbaby said:


> Do you remember how much was the McQueen? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




I think they were all around $999. I posted pictures maybe 2 or 3 weeks ago here. I don't think any of them sold yet.


----------



## yakusoku.af

klynneann said:


> Is it me or does Honolulu get the best stuff??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, great price!  Wish it was a different color though...




It's you lol IMHO I don't see a lot of good shipments here. 
I go there atleast once a week and don't find anything good. It's been years since I've seen Valentino rockstuds and they were never my size.  I might find something I get excited about twice a year. Maybe once a month I find something good to post here. The last CTR was disappointing.  I do think they get less refurbs because of the time it takes to ship to Hawaii. I've seen refurb Louboutins but that was maybe 3 years ago? Before they moved to the new location across the street.


----------



## hermesaddict197

Just wondering. I know people see a lot of Chloe bags at the rack. Has anyone ever seen a Chloe drew bag at the rack?


----------



## Atahack23

NRjunkie19 said:


> Spotted! Burberry Jeans, Tory Burch Booties, Tory Burch Cardi, Marc by Marc Jacobs Cardi, Kate Spade Stripped T Shirt & Purchased these Burberry Shades for $99.97
> 
> View attachment 3061824
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061820
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061809
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061808
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061805
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061806
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061807




Love those sunglasses!



NicoleAngelina said:


> Been watching these Longchamp since they came in at $189, originally $550, and today they dropped to $80, and picked them up! [emoji7]
> Also found this baby pink mini MAC for $48!
> 
> View attachment 3061987
> View attachment 3061988




Great finds!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Spotted at Beverly Connection


----------



## gottaluvmybags

More

DV thigh high boots






This is the AW backpack


----------



## gottaluvmybags

LA ladies - Bev Con got a bunch of refurbs in - shoes in all sizes.  Some pretty great deals (Nike flyknits for $54 size 9) 

I lucked out and found a pair of rag & bone newbury for $140 and r&b Moto boots.


----------



## vt2159

gottaluvmybags said:


> LA ladies - Bev Con got a bunch of refurbs in - shoes in all sizes.  Some pretty great deals (Nike flyknits for $54 size 9)
> 
> I lucked out and found a pair of rag & bone newbury for $140 and r&b Moto boots.


Wow, that is awesome! And the selections from your other photos are great deals as well!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

vt2159 said:


> Wow, that is awesome! And the selections from your other photos are great deals as well!




Yeah they had all $$ranges, cute BP sandals for $15 Paul green boots for $150.... Lots of stuff


----------



## amstevens714

gottaluvmybags said:


> Spotted at Beverly Connection
> 
> View attachment 3062785
> View attachment 3062787
> View attachment 3062788
> View attachment 3062790
> View attachment 3062791
> View attachment 3062792




Thank you! Called for the Proenza but they said it's already gone. Thanks so much for posting though!


----------



## vt2159

gottaluvmybags said:


> Yeah they had all $$ranges, cute BP sandals for $15 Paul green boots for $150.... Lots of stuff


Aww, I never make it out there...I dislike the parking and congested traffic, haha. I guess I should make some time to go there every once in a while. The one I go to in Topanga I never find anything good, but maybe because there's so many other people searching at that one, too? At least that's what I tell myself


----------



## LnA

gottaluvmybags said:


> LA ladies - Bev Con got a bunch of refurbs in - shoes in all sizes.  Some pretty great deals (Nike flyknits for $54 size 9)
> 
> I lucked out and found a pair of rag & bone newbury for $140 and r&b Moto boots.




No way, I dropped by around 11:30 this morning and didn't see the proenza or any rag & bone boots (and I was specifically looking for r&b)! Congrats on finding newburys though! Post pics!


----------



## hongc2

Theres a reseller on Instagram who posted boxes and boxes of Loubs and said "keep digging, its raining shoes" I'm sorry, but what else is there to find because I'm sure this re-seller bought ALL the stock. This person must have the hookups from stores or something because I keep digging in the shoes department at my rack, and nothing..... I don't think the shoes even make out to the racks these days.... I really hate re-selllers; its one thing to buy shoes for yourself and some for family/friends, but when re-sellers start calling all the racks across the country and buying out ALL the shoes and sizes AND THEN RESELL THEM at a higher price to make a profit, thats when its annoying and how is that even fair..... 
I really appreciate the community here and on Instagram where we can share and post deals to help each other out. Thanks for listening to my little rant.


----------



## vt2159

hongc2 said:


> Theres a reseller on Instagram who posted boxes and boxes of Loubs and said "keep digging, its raining shoes" I'm sorry, but what else is there to find because I'm sure this re-seller bought ALL the stock. This person must have the hookups from stores or something because I keep digging in the shoes department at my rack, and nothing..... I don't think the shoes even make out to the racks these days.... I really hate re-selllers; its one thing to buy shoes for yourself and some for family/friends, but when re-sellers start calling all the racks across the country and buying out ALL the shoes and sizes AND THEN RESELL THEM at a higher price to make a profit, thats when its annoying and how is that even fair.....
> I really appreciate the community here and on Instagram where we can share and post deals to help each other out. Thanks for listening to my little rant.


Completely agree with you. I have never once seen any CL in person. Ever. I think I would just about run around like a crazy person if I ever did. I know there's an SA at my local Rack that has a list of people she goes through when high-end designer items come in. Of course, that means those items are on hold and I cannot purchase even if I happen to see them on the off chance she took them out to photograph to text or whatnot. 

Can you share which instagram account it is? I do not have an account, but want to search for it to see the photo for kicks.


----------



## ngocphan91

vt2159 said:


> Completely agree with you. I have never once seen any CL in person. Ever. I think I would just about run around like a crazy person if I ever did. I know there's an SA at my local Rack that has a list of people she goes through when high-end designer items come in. Of course, that means those items are on hold and I cannot purchase even if I happen to see them on the off chance she took them out to photograph to text or whatnot.
> 
> Can you share which instagram account it is? I do not have an account, but want to search for it to see the photo for kicks.




i never find anything in my rack either. not even designer bags or shoes. i saw ppl posted they found CL and valentino rockstuds like crazyyy[emoji79]


----------



## amstevens714

vt2159 said:


> Completely agree with you. I have never once seen any CL in person. Ever. I think I would just about run around like a crazy person if I ever did. I know there's an SA at my local Rack that has a list of people she goes through when high-end designer items come in. Of course, that means those items are on hold and I cannot purchase even if I happen to see them on the off chance she took them out to photograph to text or whatnot.
> 
> Can you share which instagram account it is? I do not have an account, but want to search for it to see the photo for kicks.




I wish I had a relationship with an SA there. I didn't even realize a rack would have that sort of customer service. Definitely good to know!


----------



## marcj

vt2159 said:


> Completely agree with you. I have never once seen any CL in person. Ever. I think I would just about run around like a crazy person if I ever did. I know there's an SA at my local Rack that has a list of people she goes through when high-end designer items come in. Of course, that means those items are on hold and I cannot purchase even if I happen to see them on the off chance she took them out to photograph to text or whatnot.
> 
> Can you share which instagram account it is? I do not have an account, but want to search for it to see the photo for kicks.




If you hashtag nordstromrack you can see everyone's finds .


----------



## krissa

amstevens714 said:


> I wish I had a relationship with an SA there. I didn't even realize a rack would have that sort of customer service. Definitely good to know!



If you're friendly that helps. I've had customers give me their info and if I see anything I try and remember to call.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

krissa said:


> If you're friendly that helps. I've had customers give me their info and if I see anything I try and remember to call.




I agree, also not leaving your SA hanging.  If you ask them to hold something for you be courteous and let them know you're not buying.  Honestly it also helps if they know you'll buy - like most retail relationships.


----------



## bagnshoe

hongc2 said:


> Just wanted to share this find! Burberry Tote for $300



Nice. May I ask which Location this is at?


----------



## louvigilante

vt2159 said:


> Aww, I never make it out there...I dislike the parking and congested traffic, haha. I guess I should make some time to go there every once in a while. The one I go to in Topanga I never find anything good, but maybe because there's so many other people searching at that one, too? At least that's what I tell myself




I feel the same about Topanga. Everyone says it's a magical one that gets a ton of high end goods but either I have the worst timing or a SA has a list to call people. From what I heard, there's a list.


----------



## hongc2

bagnshoe said:


> Nice. May I ask which Location this is at?


I bought the bag. UPC was not assorted so I checked the UPC and its sold out. Sorry! I will post if I ever come across any other Burberry bags!


----------



## pinkfeet

A lot of times its not even here the resellers are getting their info from. I know for a fact one reseller in my area has a relative who works at Nordstrom and its her sister.She works as a manager in the stock/loading area and gets the manifest for the stores. 

 She tells her what stores in the area are getting refurbs =- she just calls before they open to see if they are being put out. She is there right when they open, and you can tell from how she is shopping she knows exactly what she is looking for. So she has insider info, no help from sales people or this forum etc. And she cleans house. 

Its very annoying and I refuse to buy anything refurb on Ebay for this very reason. Not to mention I am sure her sister is in business with her, and uses her discount when she can. No thank you.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

pinkfeet said:


> A lot of times its not even here the resellers are getting their info from. I know for a fact one reseller in my area has a relative who works at Nordstrom and its her sister.She works as a manager in the stock/loading area and gets the manifest for the stores.
> 
> 
> 
> She tells her what stores in the area are getting refurbs =- she just calls before they open to see if they are being put out. She is there right when they open, and you can tell from how she is shopping she knows exactly what she is looking for. So she has insider info, no help from sales people or this forum etc. And she cleans house.
> 
> 
> 
> Its very annoying and I refuse to buy anything refurb on Ebay for this very reason. Not to mention I am sure her sister is in business with her, and uses her discount when she can. No thank you.




That's pretty shady. Isn't that against policy?


----------



## heyrenee

Don't post often here but lots of designer bags (Alexander Wang, Jimmy Choo, Proenza Schouler) at Brea Nordstrom Rack in CA! This caught my eye, it's gorgeous and in good condition. $214 lambskin leather &#128525; buy it before I think about doing so. Comes with dustbag!


----------



## pinkfeet

elisainthecity said:


> That's pretty shady. Isn't that against policy?



I am sure it is but if her EBbay account is in her sisters name what can they prove? And who can find it? 

I am sure Nordstrom's has worse things to worry about -- shoplifters, employees who steal funds or actual items than reselling refurbs. 

I just give her the stink eye when I see her, shove her outta the way when I see something and hopefully her dirty deeds will come back to haunt her at a later date. lol


----------



## PetiteFromSF

pinkfeet said:


> I am sure it is but if her EBbay account is in her sisters name what can they prove? And who can find it?
> 
> I am sure Nordstrom's has worse things to worry about -- shoplifters, employees who steal funds or actual items than reselling refurbs.
> 
> I just give her the stink eye when I see her, shove her outta the way when I see something and hopefully her dirty deeds will come back to haunt her at a later date. lol



Well, if the manager used her discount to purchase an item "for her sister" can they verify if that same item is being sold on eBay?


----------



## viba424

Scored some all black AGL flats for $120 and a red Herve leger tank in red for $78. 

Found a black Ferragamo crossbody for $490 but I'm all maxed out from the anniversary sale and it was all scratched up so I thought that would be unwise. I'll post pics later.


----------



## randr21

viba424 said:


> Scored some all black AGL flats for $120 and a red Herve leger tank in red for $78.
> 
> Found a black Ferragamo crossbody for $490 but I'm all maxed out from the anniversary sale and it was all scratched up so I thought that would be unwise. I'll post pics later.



Awesome buys, can't wait to see them.


----------



## cuhlee

visiting my bf in LA and stopped at Topanga Rack. Saw these jimmy Choos red tagged for 249.97 in multiple sizes. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 they also had them in a gray. 

Also saw tons of ferragamo (sz 7 only, $199) and some chloe studded flats in beige for $299 in multiple sizes at Beverly Connection! Got a few pics that I'll try to upload later... For some reason had trouble loading those pics.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I did it again... I forgot I had bought these boots last year and took them back because I can't get my foot in....  





I will be returning &#128532;

The other boots are not newburys - are they harrows?
	

		
			
		

		
	





Lastly... Am I over doing it with the booties?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Both black pairs fit comfortably and I scored the newbury leather ones online for $170!!!  The new ones are suede and really comfy... The burgundy are torture for more than an hour...


----------



## buyingpig

gottaluvmybags said:


> I did it again... I forgot I had bought these boots last year and took them back because I can't get my foot in....
> 
> View attachment 3063632
> View attachment 3063633
> 
> 
> I will be returning &#128532;
> 
> The other boots are not newburys - are they harrows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063641
> View attachment 3063642
> 
> 
> Lastly... Am I over doing it with the booties?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063643
> 
> 
> Both black pairs fit comfortably and I scored the newbury leather ones online for $170!!!  The new ones are suede and really comfy... The burgundy are torture for more than an hour...



The black suede ones are Devons from last year's anniversary sale They are at a good price and worth keeping if you want them.


----------



## ngocphan91

gottaluvmybags said:


> I did it again... I forgot I had bought these boots last year and took them back because I can't get my foot in....
> 
> View attachment 3063632
> View attachment 3063633
> 
> 
> I will be returning [emoji17]
> 
> The other boots are not newburys - are they harrows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063641
> View attachment 3063642
> 
> 
> Lastly... Am I over doing it with the booties?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063643
> 
> 
> Both black pairs fit comfortably and I scored the newbury leather ones online for $170!!!  The new ones are suede and really comfy... The burgundy are torture for more than an hour...




they're all gorgeous!!! You should keep them[emoji85]


----------



## newport5236

Alexander McQueen scarf spotted in Boston


----------



## littlecutie

Wow! Nice find!!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

newport5236 said:


> View attachment 3063732
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen scarf spotted in Boston




Wow, nice! Congrats. I need to start checking out the scarves area.


----------



## sparksfly

newport5236 said:


> View attachment 3063732
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen scarf spotted in Boston




Newbury St? Did you buy?


----------



## newport5236

sparksfly said:


> Newbury St? Did you buy?


Yes to both questions--It was really exciting to see it there.


----------



## LuxeDeb

newport5236 said:


> View attachment 3063732
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen scarf spotted in Boston




Congrats! Next time you may want to post you bought it right away. I can only imagine how many calls the store had after you posted. This is a highly sought after item.


----------



## NordstromRack

newport5236 said:


> Yes to both questions--It was really exciting to see it there.



I was at the Newbury Street Rack yesterday, but didn't look in the scarf section!  Congrats on finding it.


----------



## newport5236

LuxeDeb said:


> Congrats! Next time you may want to post you bought it right away. I can only imagine how many calls the store had after you posted. This is a highly sought after item.


thanks!  I will do that if I ever get lucky again


----------



## newport5236

NordstromRack said:


> I was at the Newbury Street Rack yesterday, but didn't look in the scarf section!  Congrats on finding it.


I tend to not look through scarves also!  I was looking through the handbags nearby, and the skull pattern caught my eye.  Hope you found some nice things at the rack yesterday


----------



## viba424

Herve Leger tank for $87. My first!


----------



## bexiu16

That is an amazing price on the HL tank. If it's not a refurb item, would you mind sharing the UPC?  I would love to order one if available.  Thanks!


----------



## amstevens714

newport5236 said:


> View attachment 3063732
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen scarf spotted in Boston



Congrats on the find! i'm in Boston too 

Can I ask what material it's made from? I'm not very familiar with his stuff.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

viba424 said:


> Herve Leger tank for $87. My first!



Oh it's very cute!  Great find!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

newport5236 said:


> View attachment 3063732
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen scarf spotted in Boston



Omg, you're so lucky!


----------



## vt2159

Anyone still looking for Valentino rockstud sunglasses? I went to a store that had tons in a variety of colors. PM me if you would like the location. They are mostly $69.97 expect for one pair that is $99.97.

They had this style in ivory, dark havana, black: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-rockstud-54mm-sunglasses/3581803?origin=keywordsearch
Also a couple of black with the studs even in the middle.

This in the honey color: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-rockstud-51mm-retro-sunglasses/4001717?origin=keywordsearch

This was $99.97. Similar to this style but has studs all along the rims. Both pairs in dark havana with one pair not the same material as the rest of the sunglasses: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...id=2375500&fashionColor=Black&resultback=2488


----------



## cuhlee

These are the Chloe studded flats that I saw today-- didn't buy them. Had them in sizes 36-39.5 for $299. They are comfy so I was tempted but ended up passing on them since they're still pricy.


----------



## feudingfaeries

cuhlee said:


> View attachment 3063923
> 
> 
> These are the Chloe studded flats that I saw today-- didn't buy them. Had them in sizes 36-39.5 for $299. They are comfy so I was tempted but ended up passing on them since they're still pricy.



So cute! Do you have the sku?


----------



## AnnaFreud

amstevens714 said:


> Congrats on the find! i'm in Boston too
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what material it's made from? I'm not very familiar with his stuff.




I believe it's silk.


----------



## cuhlee

feudingfaeries said:


> So cute! Do you have the sku?




Hi! Yes, actually! Pulled it off my app since I did a search and send. This SCU is for sz 36.5: 8051404072904. Good luck!! They are really cute and a great versatile color!


----------



## bagnshoe

hongc2 said:


> I bought the bag. UPC was not assorted so I checked the UPC and its sold out. Sorry! I will post if I ever come across any other Burberry bags!



I can't never find any high end designers bags at my nordstorm racks location. congrats on scoring this nice burberry bag. Do keep me posted if you ever come across another one &#128516;thanks!!


----------



## newport5236

amstevens714 said:


> Congrats on the find! i'm in Boston too
> 
> Can I ask what material it's made from? I'm not very familiar with his stuff.



AnnaFreud is correct; 100% silk.  Fun to see so many Bostonians here!


----------



## randr21

cuhlee said:


> View attachment 3063923
> 
> 
> These are the Chloe studded flats that I saw today-- didn't buy them. Had them in sizes 36-39.5 for $299. They are comfy so I was tempted but ended up passing on them since they're still pricy.



Got these from barney's, but at full price.  They're so comfy and cup my feet like a dream. Highly recommend!  I wish i had gotten them at the sale price.


----------



## ag681

My sister found me these today but not sure if I can pull it off! They are beautiful though &#128525;


----------



## letteshop

ag681 said:


> My sister found me these today but not sure if I can pull it off!




Please let me know if you return.  I've been looking for Rockstud flats.  TIA!!


----------



## buyingpig

ag681 said:


> My sister found me these today but not sure if I can pull it off!



Wow, what a great price! If you return, please let me know!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

ag681 said:


> My sister found me these today but not sure if I can pull it off!




I loooooooooove these


----------



## vt2159

ag681 said:


> My sister found me these today but not sure if I can pull it off!


Those are amazing! And what a deal!!


----------



## authenticplease

ag681 said:


> My sister found me these today but not sure if I can pull it off!


----------



## IStuckACello

ag681 said:


> My sister found me these today but not sure if I can pull it off! They are beautiful though [emoji7]




One of my biggest regrets was not buying a pair of yellow refurb loubs several years ago a coworker held for me because I didn't think I could "pull it off." Don't regret it, you have 90 days to think about it!!!!


----------



## megan4

cuhlee said:


> View attachment 3063923
> 
> 
> These are the Chloe studded flats that I saw today-- didn't buy them. Had them in sizes 36-39.5 for $299. They are comfy so I was tempted but ended up passing on them since they're still pricy.




These are so cute!  Were there any in other colors?


----------



## befrank

ag681 said:


> My sister found me these today but not sure if I can pull it off! They are beautiful though [emoji7]




You better not return those!!! AH-MAZING!


----------



## cuhlee

megan4 said:


> These are so cute!  Were there any in other colors?




I only saw them in the cream color with gold studs, but it's even nicer in person  if I didn't have the boot version of these, I would have taken the plunge. Good luck!!!


----------



## ag681

letteshop said:


> Please let me know if you return.  I've been looking for Rockstud flats.  TIA!!





buyingpig said:


> Wow, what a great price! If you return, please let me know!



Will do!!


----------



## ag681

elisainthecity said:


> I loooooooooove these





vt2159 said:


> Those are amazing! And what a deal!!





authenticplease said:


>



Thank you! You all are making me want them even more &#128586;


----------



## ag681

befrank said:


> You better not return those!!! AH-MAZING!



Hehe!! 



IStuckACello said:


> One of my biggest regrets was not buying a pair of yellow refurb loubs several years ago a coworker held for me because I didn't think I could "pull it off." Don't regret it, you have 90 days to think about it!!!!



Wow! Thanks for the in sight!!


----------



## girlhasbags

IStuckACello said:


> One of my biggest regrets was not buying a pair of yellow refurb loubs several years ago a coworker held for me because I didn't think I could "pull it off." Don't regret it, you have 90 days to think about it!!!!




I agree. I have 3 pairs right now I am thinking about [emoji28]for 90 days but at least I have them and I'm not sorry.


----------



## klynneann

cuhlee said:


> View attachment 3063923
> 
> 
> These are the Chloe studded flats that I saw today-- didn't buy them. Had them in sizes 36-39.5 for $299. They are comfy so I was tempted but ended up passing on them since they're still pricy.



Darn, I'm a 40! I have them in black, they're super comfy - the leather is so soft.


----------



## klynneann

newport5236 said:


> View attachment 3063732
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen scarf spotted in Boston



That's a great price - congrats!


----------



## klynneann

ag681 said:


> My sister found me these today but not sure if I can pull it off! They are beautiful though &#128525;



Wow, those are gorgeous! I wish I could find a pair of rockstuds at the rack!


----------



## remy12

louvigilante said:


> I feel the same about Topanga. Everyone says it's a magical one that gets a ton of high end goods but either I have the worst timing or a SA has a list to call people. From what I heard, there's a list.



I feel the same way too. Topanga use to be great when they devoted a whole section to designer. Now every once in awhile they might have something good. I barely shop there anymore.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Anyone else notice that the penny sisters are all suddenly selling their high end shoes from NR?


----------



## hedgwin99

AnnaFreud said:


> Anyone else notice that the penny sisters are all suddenly selling their high end shoes from NR?




Nope stop following those accounts.. In the end it will drive me nuts that they r grabbing all of those goodies n none left for rest of population


----------



## louboutal

hedgwin99 said:


> Nope stop following those accounts.. In the end it will drive me nuts that they r grabbing all of those goodies n none left for rest of population




Lol I stopped following them for the same reason.


----------



## ngocphan91

AnnaFreud said:


> Anyone else notice that the penny sisters are all suddenly selling their high end shoes from NR?




I didnt know that they're well known. Accidentally couple days ago i saw their post and kicking myself, those girls are the luckiest girl in the world to find those deals LOL silly me haha


----------



## gillyweed

After avoiding my NR for awhile, I caved and decided to just browse, and came home with Burberry espadrilles and two Miu Miu sunglasses.


----------



## authenticplease

gillyweed said:


> After avoiding my NR for awhile, I caved and decided to just browse, and came home with Burberry espadrilles and two Miu Miu sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064587
> View attachment 3064588
> View attachment 3064589



Nice finds!

I always have a hard time saying no to NR sunnies!!  They have such sweet prices for them and many times they are still full price on their wwbsite.


----------



## Fj092406

AnnaFreud said:


> Anyone else notice that the penny sisters are all suddenly selling their high end shoes from NR?



Yeah I saw that too but price seemed equal to rack price or just slightly higher. I see a lot of resellers on IG trying to make a killing off rack items!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Fj092406 said:


> Yeah I saw that too but price seemed equal to rack price or just slightly higher. I see a lot of resellers on IG trying to make a killing off rack items!




Yeah, I noticed the reasonable pricing too! Usually their markup is crazy.


----------



## NRjunkie19

NRjunkie19 said:


> Lamb skirt size 0 available dm for location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056237




This skirt is marked down to $39 dm for location is anyone would like to buy it.


----------



## krissa

ag681 said:


> My sister found me these today but not sure if I can pull it off! They are beautiful though &#128525;



Yes!! You def can. Enjoy them


----------



## cuhlee

klynneann said:


> Darn, I'm a 40! I have them in black, they're super comfy - the leather is so soft.



If you're interested, I think Topanga may have had a sz 40! I would also double check with Beverly Connection b/c they had just received a shipment of shoes and were still in the process of unpacking when I was there. Good luck!


----------



## Cthai

Found those Burberry boots... Didn't buy them but they are cute and comfortable


----------



## sparksfly

Cthai said:


> Found those Burberry boots... Didn't buy them but they are cute and comfortable




How much/size/where?


----------



## Cthai

UPC code if anyone is interested


----------



## Cthai

sparksfly said:


> How much/size/where?



Tag say 5.5 but the boot is 36/ @ Chevy chase , DC Location


----------



## hedgwin99

Cthai said:


> Tag say 5.5 but the boot is 36/ @ Chevy chase , DC Location




Ugh thanks for the code.. Nothing left according to search n send


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I saw spotted these items at Hastings Ranch NR 
	

		
			
		

		
	









1. Burberry Sandals
2. Longchamp Heels
3. Proenza Schouler Courier Tote


----------



## amstevens714

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I saw spotted these items at Hastings Ranch NR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065096
> View attachment 3065097
> View attachment 3065098
> View attachment 3065099
> View attachment 3065100
> View attachment 3065101
> 
> 
> 1. Burberry Sandals
> 2. Longchamp Heels
> 3. Proenza Schouler Courier Tote




Wait - the Proenza is $60? That would be crazy lol


----------



## buyingpig

amstevens714 said:


> Wait - the Proenza is $60? That would be crazy lol


It's probably missing a digit


----------



## amstevens714

buyingpig said:


> It's probably missing a digit




 I figured the .... Meant something hah


----------



## DesignerFever

I contacted one of the "penny sisters" and they are actually VERY reasonably priced. I think a lot of them buy everything they like in their size and edit their purchases at home. If they decide not to keep they offer them to their followers to buy instead of return since a lot of racks don't get the same designer stuff. Plus they can keep their points and notes.


----------



## klynneann

cuhlee said:


> If you're interested, I think Topanga may have had a sz 40! I would also double check with Beverly Connection b/c they had just received a shipment of shoes and were still in the process of unpacking when I was there. Good luck!



Thank you!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

DesignerFever said:


> I contacted one of the "penny sisters" and they are actually VERY reasonably priced. I think a lot of them buy everything they like in their size and edit their purchases at home. If they decide not to keep they offer them to their followers to buy instead of return since a lot of racks don't get the same designer stuff. Plus they can keep their points and notes.




Would you mind PMing her ID?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

amstevens714 said:


> Wait - the Proenza is $60? That would be crazy lol




Omg seriously. Lol.


----------



## DesignerFever

I'm sorry I'm kind of new to the forum and getting the hang of this. I'm not sure if it's against the "rules" to refer or even talk about "resellers". I was just speaking of my own experience. I would buy again if I liked something posted. It would save me gas and time. Especially if I knew the real rack price for the item.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

DesignerFever said:


> I'm sorry I'm kind of new to the forum and getting the hang of this. I'm not sure if it's against the "rules" to refer or even talk about "resellers". I was just speaking of my own experience. I would buy again if I liked something posted. It would save me gas and time. Especially if I knew the real rack price for the item.




I'm not sure it's a rule, some feel stronger about it than others.  I personally don't mind buying from someone who purchases something I have been lusting over and charges a 20% surcharge for their time and gas.  It's basically what personal shoppers do.  However I know there are other members who dislike this and I can see where they're coming from.


----------



## AnnaFreud

DesignerFever said:


> I contacted one of the "penny sisters" and they are actually VERY reasonably priced. I think a lot of them buy everything they like in their size and edit their purchases at home. If they decide not to keep they offer them to their followers to buy instead of return since a lot of racks don't get the same designer stuff. Plus they can keep their points and notes.




Wondering if their items weren't selling so they've lowered their prices. What did you get, if you don't mind me asking? I know they have posted designer bags for sell in the past and the markup from NR prices was huge.


----------



## ilysukixD

buyingpig said:


> it's probably missing a digit


----------



## amstevens714

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 3065237




There's that pesky missing digit  thank you for posting!


----------



## sparksfly

Someone on IG scored Saint Laurent wedges for $39. They retail for $700.

They're worn and refinished, but must be a mis-tag because they say retail is $105.


----------



## girlhasbags

sparksfly said:


> Someone on IG scored Saint Laurent wedges for $39. They retail for $700.
> 
> They're worn and refinished, but must be a mis-tag because they say retail is $105.
> 
> View attachment 3065494




score! [emoji3]


----------



## Fj092406

DesignerFever said:


> I contacted one of the "penny sisters" and they are actually VERY reasonably priced. I think a lot of them buy everything they like in their size and edit their purchases at home. If they decide not to keep they offer them to their followers to buy instead of return since a lot of racks don't get the same designer stuff. Plus they can keep their points and notes.



Yes please share user ID and what you purchased  Would love to check if they have anything my size


----------



## klynneann

cuhlee said:


> Hi! Yes, actually! Pulled it off my app since I did a search and send. This SCU is for sz 36.5: 8051404072904. Good luck!! They are really cute and a great versatile color!





cuhlee said:


> I only saw them in the cream color with gold studs, but it's even nicer in person  if I didn't have the boot version of these, I would have taken the plunge. Good luck!!!





cuhlee said:


> If you're interested, I think Topanga may have had a sz 40! I would also double check with Beverly Connection b/c they had just received a shipment of shoes and were still in the process of unpacking when I was there. Good luck!



Thank you cuhlee!!!  I did a search for them and my local Rack had them, so I was there when they opened this morning lol.  A nice SA helped me find them - since they're a 40 I would have thought they were in the 10 section, but they were in with the 9s - maybe a 40 is 9 in French sizing?  Not familiar enough with sizing to know, but I got them!  They had a lot of nice shoes there this morning - Burberry, Gucci, Ferragamo.  I'm sorry I don't have pictures - I had to sneak off work to go so I was in a rush.  I mentioned to the SA how many nice shoes they had right now and he said they just got a shipment in.  I have to admit, although I got the Chloes (b/c with the rack it's buy now, think later), they don't seem as nice as the black ones I got.  I'll have to think about whether I'm going to keep them.  But thank you again for posting the sku, cuhlee!


----------



## Fj092406

Cthai said:


> Found those Burberry boots... Didn't buy them but they are cute and comfortable



These are beautiful. If anyone sees them in size 38 please let me know &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## cuhlee

klynneann said:


> Thank you cuhlee!!!  I did a search for them and my local Rack had them, so I was there when they opened this morning lol.  A nice SA helped me find them - since they're a 40 I would have thought they were in the 10 section, but they were in with the 9s - maybe a 40 is 9 in French sizing?  Not familiar enough with sizing to know, but I got them!  They had a lot of nice shoes there this morning - Burberry, Gucci, Ferragamo.  I'm sorry I don't have pictures - I had to sneak off work to go so I was in a rush.  I mentioned to the SA how many nice shoes they had right now and he said they just got a shipment in.  I have to admit, although I got the Chloes (b/c with the rack it's buy now, think later), they don't seem as nice as the black ones I got.  I'll have to think about whether I'm going to keep them.  But thank you again for posting the sku, cuhlee!




Yay! So happy you were able to get them in your size! That's strange about the quality but I suppose leather varies so maybe this leather is not as supple as your black ones? Either way, I agree with your strategy: better to buy them while they have them and think about them, then no regrets!  congrats again and enjoy!!


----------



## amstevens714

AnnaFreud said:


> I believe it's silk.







newport5236 said:


> AnnaFreud is correct; 100% silk.  Fun to see so many Bostonians here!




Thank you both! I frequent the Burlington location more than the Newbury for parking reasons but it's a fun visit when I do get there!


----------



## krissa

16 year old brought some really nice studded Loubs today. Worn and refinished. Loub findings are so rare I had to run over and look lol. I def think  most finds come down to luck and timing.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Found this today: Red Valentino Bow Flap


	

		
			
		

		
	
 It had a Valentino tag from Hong Kong on it like that one messenger bag that was popular around here earlier in the year. Not refurb. $150

Also found a pair of refurb AGL ballerina flats for $109. Looks like this one 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 with the animal print and gold toe cap but with the thin buckle like this one 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## pigrabbit

I returned something to NR and asked if they could put my return on hold for my friend. The SA said they can't do that. Is it true? I saw people post their returns and some asked if they could put it on hold. Did you have the same problem?


----------



## buyingpig

pigrabbit said:


> I returned something to NR and asked if they could put my return on hold for my friend. The SA said they can't do that. Is it true? I saw people post their returns and some asked if they could put it on hold. Did you have the same problem?



It depends on the store and sales associate. I've done it once a few months ago. Their policy changes all the time though.


----------



## buyingpig

AnnaFreud said:


> Found this today: Red Valentino Bow Flap
> View attachment 3065892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had a Valentino tag from Hong Kong on it like that one messenger bag that was popular around here earlier in the year. Not refurb. $150
> 
> Also found a pair of refurb AGL ballerina flats for $109. Looks like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the animal print and gold toe cap but with the thin buckle like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



The Red Valentino bag is super cute! Congrats!


----------



## pigrabbit

buyingpig said:


> It depends on the store and sales associate. I've done it once a few months ago. Their policy changes all the time though.



Thanks for letting me know! The shoes at my racks are so disorganized that I thought I could save my friend time by reserving them for her.


----------



## RTA

ag681 said:


> My sister found me these today but not sure if I can pull it off! They are beautiful though &#128525;



Umm, you need to keep those. Your sister made an awesome find!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

buyingpig said:


> The Red Valentino bag is super cute! Congrats!



Very cute!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

buyingpig said:


> It depends on the store and sales associate. I've done it once a few months ago. Their policy changes all the time though.



I tried to put something on hold, but was told they no longer put anything on hold. Is this true??? lol. No one seemed to know the answer. =\


----------



## krissa

pigrabbit said:


> I returned something to NR and asked if they could put my return on hold for my friend. The SA said they can't do that. Is it true? I saw people post their returns and some asked if they could put it on hold. Did you have the same problem?



Unless the item hits a penny it should be able to be put on hold. I've never heard of this. But if your friend wanted to buy it, why not just sell it to her instead of returning it?


----------



## krissa

elisainthecity said:


> I tried to put something on hold, but was told they no longer put anything on hold. Is this true??? lol. No one seemed to know the answer. =\



I'm thinking this varies by store. That is def not the case where I am.


----------



## Lushi

Vince ******* heels 112.5
Stuart Weizman $105
Vince sweater $30
Ugg men shoes 50
My haul today from Glendale


----------



## Superbaby

Jimmy Choo and Givency handbags. PM for location


----------



## Fj092406

elisainthecity said:


> I tried to put something on hold, but was told they no longer put anything on hold. Is this true??? lol. No one seemed to know the answer. =\



My store has been telling me they won't put higher end designer stuff on hold. But I feel like it depends on the SA. They also don't let me put blue tag worn and refinished designer stuff on hold


----------



## Lushi

Fj092406 said:


> My store has been telling me they won't put higher end designer stuff on hold. But I feel like it depends on the SA. They also don't let me put blue tag worn and refinished designer stuff on hold




Agreed


----------



## jchen815

One of my best finds! I never really find good designer items so I was really excited! 




Jimmy Choo flats for only $131! Retails $595


----------



## PetiteFromSF

jchen815 said:


> One of my best finds! I never really find good designer items so I was really excited!
> 
> View attachment 3066210
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo flats for only $131! Retails $595



Ahh I LOVE Jimmy Choo!
Congrats on the find!


----------



## krissa

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3066081
> View attachment 3066082
> View attachment 3066083
> View attachment 3066084
> 
> Vince ******* heels 112.5
> Stuart Weizman $105
> Vince sweater $30
> Ugg men shoes 50
> My haul today from Glendale



love love love


----------



## sneezz

I scored these Ugg "Darcie" for $82.XX. The zipper on the right boot was wonky so I took it to a cobbler and he fixed it for $5. I'm so glad I didn't leave them behind. They fit my skinny calves abs the length is perfect even though I'm only 4'11". 

http://www.shoemetro.com/p-306889-d...rial=Leather&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=PLA


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

yep - they won't even hold while you shop so you can pay for everything at the end. 



Fj092406 said:


> My store has been telling me they won't put higher end designer stuff on hold. But I feel like it depends on the SA. They also don't let me put blue tag worn and refinished designer stuff on hold


----------



## JennieC917

Do any of the NR stores carry plus size?


----------



## babycinnamon

sneezz said:


> I scored these Ugg "Darcie" for $82.XX. The zipper on the right boot was wonky so I took it to a cobbler and he fixed it for $5. I'm so glad I didn't leave them behind. They fit my skinny calves abs the length is perfect even though I'm only 4'11".
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shoemetro.com/p-306889-d...rial=Leather&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=PLA




Wow what a great deal! Glad the wonky zipper was fixable!


----------



## klynneann

jchen815 said:


> One of my best finds! I never really find good designer items so I was really excited!
> 
> View attachment 3066210
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo flats for only $131! Retails $595



These are gorgeous!


----------



## klynneann

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3066081
> View attachment 3066082
> View attachment 3066083
> View attachment 3066084
> 
> Vince ******* heels 112.5
> Stuart Weizman $105
> Vince sweater $30
> Ugg men shoes 50
> My haul today from Glendale



Love the sweater - incredible price!


----------



## AnnaFreud

elisainthecity said:


> Very cute!







buyingpig said:


> The Red Valentino bag is super cute! Congrats!




Thanks! I found out it's actually not real leather but "eco" leather. I don't think I'll be keeping it.


----------



## gail13

It says right on the receipt now something about designer items not being put on hold....and returning designer items now requires a mgr approval.  They have been having problems with tag switching.


----------



## pcil

elisainthecity said:


> I tried to put something on hold, but was told they no longer put anything on hold. Is this true??? lol. No one seemed to know the answer. =\




I think it depends on the store. Most of the stores let me put on hold until end of day, but I know a store that won't put on hold.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

JennieC917 said:


> Do any of the NR stores carry plus size?




Yes, they all have a section. I buy clothes there all the time. In my area we get a lot Vince Camuto and I also have a lot of luck with dresses for occasions. I've gotten quite a few Adrianna Papell and Eliza J dresses lately.


----------



## JennieC917

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Yes, they all have a section. I buy clothes there all the time. In my area we get a lot Vince Camuto and I also have a lot of luck with dresses for occasions. I've gotten quite a few Adrianna Papell and Eliza J dresses lately.



Thanks! That sounds like an opportunity soncssince I have a wedding coming up soon. I will check mine out this weekend.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

JennieC917 said:


> Thanks! That sounds like an opportunity soncssince I have a wedding coming up soon. I will check mine out this weekend.




Also check nordstromrack.com they tend to have a lot of dresses too. Also I like to check Amazon too. I just got an Adrianna Papell dress for $80 I'd seen at the rack but not in my size.


----------



## hongc2

gail13 said:


> It says right on the receipt now something about designer items not being put on hold....and returning designer items now requires a mgr approval.  They have been having problems with tag switching.


Can you post a picture of the receipt? I'm just curious. I went to NR today and bought a pair of shoes and on my receipt it doesn't include any of that. Thanks


----------



## Ms_SaleShopper

Hey everyone!  New to the board. This is actually my first post - which I'm trying to post from my phone so I hope it works. Ran across these AlexanderMcQueen and Ferragamo sandals in the Buckhead Atlanta location last night.  Unfortunately one was too small and the other too big for me so figured I'd contribute to the board.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

JennieC917 said:


> Do any of the NR stores carry plus size?



Yes. Most do.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Almost bought these today but they are too big- size 40/9:




Mall of America Rack


----------



## Immanuellin

Been a penny hunter for a year now here are some of my found treasures for a penny


----------



## Fj092406

gail13 said:


> It says right on the receipt now something about designer items not being put on hold....and returning designer items now requires a mgr approval.  They have been having problems with tag switching.



Doesn't the picture of the item pop up when you do a return? Cause whenever I do a return a picture usually pops up and they compare the item I am returning to the photo.


----------



## ladycee

Omg! Mind sharing the sku?


----------



## ladycee

jchen815 said:


> One of my best finds! I never really find good designer items so I was really excited!
> 
> View attachment 3066210
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo flats for only $131! Retails $595




Mind sharing sku?


----------



## ladycee

Ms_SaleShopper said:


> Hey everyone!  New to the board. This is actually my first post - which I'm trying to post from my phone so I hope it works. Ran across these AlexanderMcQueen and Ferragamo sandals in the Buckhead Atlanta location last night.  Unfortunately one was too small and the other too big for me so figured I'd contribute to the board.




Nice red tagged too!


----------



## Superbaby

Found a Kenzo Kalifornia tote for $297. Is this a good buy ?


----------



## AnnaFreud

Fj092406 said:


> Doesn't the picture of the item pop up when you do a return? Cause whenever I do a return a picture usually pops up and they compare the item I am returning to the photo.




Some but not all items have pictures available. Also if a designer item is refurb, it's an assorted sku so there would be no picture. This is my understanding. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## applecidered

Superbaby said:


> Found a Kenzo Kalifornia tote for $297. Is this a good buy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066985


I personally don't think it looks expensive; however, it is edgy. Up to you... if it were me I probably wouldn't keep it. :\


----------



## hongc2

applecidered said:


> I personally don't think it looks expensive; however, it is edgy. Up to you... if it were me I probably wouldn't keep it. :\



I agree as well!


----------



## gail13

Fj092406 said:


> Doesn't the picture of the item pop up when you do a return? Cause whenever I do a return a picture usually pops up and they compare the item I am returning to the photo.



Yes, but they also call a mgr for designer items.


----------



## Superbaby

I guess... This bag is going back tomorrow ....


----------



## Superbaby

Scored a Rebecca minkoff bag for $34.97... Not my style but for that price, I'll keep it ...


----------



## Superbaby

also this MJ bag for $109.50.. Not my style either but too good to pass up. [emoji23]


----------



## krissa

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3067351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also this MJ bag for $109.50.. Not my style either but too good to pass up. [emoji23]



I had this on my wishlish...I love the Petal to the Metal. I have a black crossbody like this.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Superbaby said:


> Scored a Rebecca minkoff bag for $34.97... Not my style but for that price, I'll keep it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067346
> View attachment 3067348



Very cute!


----------



## Shopmore

Superbaby said:


> Scored a Rebecca minkoff bag for $34.97... Not my style but for that price, I'll keep it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067346
> View attachment 3067348




Super awesome deal!  That's how much I scored a different RM style bag that I let my 8 year old wear when we go out shopping.


----------



## Ajx

Found these Aquatalia Reggae boots for $89, but they're going to go back tonight. I've done way too much damage to my card at the Anniversary sale this week! The soles are clean and don't look like they've been worn other than being tried on in the store. I hate to see these go, but I'm trying to be somewhat responsible! PM me for location if anyone's interested.


----------



## sparksfly

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3067351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also this MJ bag for $109.50.. Not my style either but too good to pass up. [emoji23]




If they're not worn and refinished could I have the sku for both the RM and MJ.


----------



## amstevens714

Superbaby said:


> Scored a Rebecca minkoff bag for $34.97... Not my style but for that price, I'll keep it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067346
> View attachment 3067348







Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3067351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also this MJ bag for $109.50.. Not my style either but too good to pass up. [emoji23]




Awesome finds!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3067351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also this MJ bag for $109.50.. Not my style either but too good to pass up. [emoji23]




Super cute!! I love the petal to the metal bags from MBMJ.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Superbaby said:


> Scored a Rebecca minkoff bag for $34.97... Not my style but for that price, I'll keep it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067346
> View attachment 3067348




That's a super price for a leather bag of any brand. Lucky you! Which NR are you going to?


----------



## NRjunkie19

Does anyone know if the rack will accept shoes w/o tag but with receipt as a return?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Superbaby said:


> Scored a Rebecca minkoff bag for $34.97... Not my style but for that price, I'll keep it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067346
> View attachment 3067348


 


Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3067351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also this MJ bag for $109.50.. Not my style either but too good to pass up. [emoji23]




Love them both!!!!  My sister had the same Mini Mac and it got stolen.  Lucky you!!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Hi everyone -
There's a pair of baroques in the downtown san francisco rack. It's rectangular ones with green sides.

Looks like this: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...pl&utm_term=&gclid=CKjl_Kzv4sYCFQoPaQodZpsJxw


----------



## IStuckACello

elisainthecity said:


> Hi everyone -
> There's a pair of baroques in the downtown san francisco rack. It's rectangular ones with green sides.
> 
> Looks like this: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...pl&utm_term=&gclid=CKjl_Kzv4sYCFQoPaQodZpsJxw




Thanks! Anything else good today? The last times I've gone to the racks in the area have been soooo disappointing


----------



## PetiteFromSF

IStuckACello said:


> Thanks! Anything else good today? The last times I've gone to the racks in the area have been soooo disappointing



Don't bother with downtown rack. I quickly browsed (had to get back to work) and didn't see any good handbags or shoes.


----------



## Michelle1x

There's nothing at any of the bay area racks.

At San Leandro they have about 5 long racks of clearance total, everything else is Hautelook.  I think the massive cleanout of prior years merch starts about Easter and by now, its mostly all gone.

I may not even bother with the upcoming CTR.

One thing the bay area racks have is Aqualina "Pink Sugar" body creme and shower gels for $4.95 discounted from $25.  Seems like the holiday line with sparkles in it, etc but if anybody likes that fragrance it is worth a shot.


----------



## Belen.E

Just bought a pair of Burberry espadrilles for $150.

They're still at Neimans full price and $236 at Nordstrom!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Michelle1x said:


> There's nothing at any of the bay area racks.
> 
> At San Leandro they have about 5 long racks of clearance total, everything else is Hautelook.  I think the massive cleanout of prior years merch starts about Easter and by now, its mostly all gone.
> 
> I may not even bother with the upcoming CTR.
> 
> One thing the bay area racks have is Aqualina "Pink Sugar" body creme and shower gels for $4.95 discounted from $25.  Seems like the holiday line with sparkles in it, etc but if anybody likes that fragrance it is worth a shot.



I remember reading in previous threads that fall/winter tends to get better stuff, but not as discounted. Is this true?


----------



## D.Q.

I picked up a pair of Stuart Weitzman Nudist in the Leopard calf hair for $150, not sure is that is a great price for them. Soles are un worn. 

I also bought a pair of J Brand black skinny jeans for $30. I debated on a black leather Trouve jacket for $89 (I didn't have my phone and the tag didn't tell me original retail so I didn't buy it) and I'm kind of wishing I did. But the nearest Rack to me is 300 miles away and doesn't carry any real expensive designer stuff.


----------



## krissa

Thx to a lovely fellow tpfer return I snagged this cute minkoff 5 zip mini crossbody. It's in color putty and so lovely. Will incl pic when I get wifi.


----------



## pecknnibble

I rarely find anything good in my area but finally found a pair of Valentino rockstuds and they happened to be in my size. So ecstatic!! [emoji4]


----------



## Jprojectrunway

pecknnibble said:


> I rarely find anything good in my area but finally found a pair of Valentino rockstuds and they happened to be in my size. So ecstatic!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3068228
> View attachment 3068229



Wow great deal!


----------



## amstevens714

pecknnibble said:


> I rarely find anything good in my area but finally found a pair of Valentino rockstuds and they happened to be in my size. So ecstatic!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3068228
> View attachment 3068229




Absolutely gorgeous! I love this color combo!


----------



## gquinn

Spotted the Saint Laurent cherry duffel at the Summerlin rack, red tag for about $569. 


There were other designer bags also that included an Alexander Wang pouch; Jimmy Choo; Marni; Ferragamo but unfortunately I didn't snap a pic as my infant was fussing.


----------



## authenticplease

pecknnibble said:


> I rarely find anything good in my area but finally found a pair of Valentino rockstuds and they happened to be in my size. So ecstatic!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3068228
> View attachment 3068229



  congrats on a fab find!


----------



## estrella.bribie

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3067351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also this MJ bag for $109.50.. Not my style either but too good to pass up. [emoji23]



Great buys[emoji33][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## krissa

pecknnibble said:


> I rarely find anything good in my area but finally found a pair of Valentino rockstuds and they happened to be in my size. So ecstatic!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3068228
> View attachment 3068229



yay!!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

pecknnibble said:


> I rarely find anything good in my area but finally found a pair of Valentino rockstuds and they happened to be in my size. So ecstatic!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3068228
> View attachment 3068229




So jealous! Fabulous find.


----------



## Kealakai

gquinn said:


> Spotted the Saint Laurent cherry duffel at the Summerlin rack, red tag for about $569.
> View attachment 3068251
> 
> There were other designer bags also that included an Alexander Wang pouch; Jimmy Choo; Marni; Ferragamo but unfortunately I didn't snap a pic as my infant was fussing.


Too cute!


----------



## sneezz

babycinnamon said:


> Wow what a great deal! Glad the wonky zipper was fixable!



Thanks! I'm elated.  Can't wait for Fall!


----------



## My3boyscde

pecknnibble said:


> I rarely find anything good in my area but finally found a pair of Valentino rockstuds and they happened to be in my size. So ecstatic!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3068228
> View attachment 3068229



&#128525;&#128525; that's my size too! Congrats on an amazing find!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

pecknnibble said:


> I rarely find anything good in my area but finally found a pair of Valentino rockstuds and they happened to be in my size. So ecstatic!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3068228
> View attachment 3068229




Congrats!!!  They're my size too!  Thanks for sharing - they're lovely!


----------



## ceelasoul

pecknnibble said:


> I rarely find anything good in my area but finally found a pair of Valentino rockstuds and they happened to be in my size. So ecstatic!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3068228
> View attachment 3068229




Wow! Great find. Looks like I need to stalk my Rack more often


----------



## aatang

ceelasoul said:


> Wow! Great find. Looks like I need to stalk my Rack more often


 


pecknnibble said:


> I rarely find anything good in my area but finally found a pair of Valentino rockstuds and they happened to be in my size. So ecstatic!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3068228
> View attachment 3068229


 AMAZING find!!!! I'm praying for the shopping gods to send a pair my way. Enjoy them, they're gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jen123

Found two pairs of worn and refurbished tb sandals for $60 and $80


----------



## yakusoku.af

Lots of Moschino at Honolulu NR


----------



## yakusoku.af

Lanvin and Marant at Honolulu NR








MCM


Charlotte Olympia


----------



## yakusoku.af

And Dior! 



The only thing I bought today. $89.97 red tag but I know it won't last till CTR. My friend actually found one at Last Chance a few months ago and it was around $70 and missing the strap.


----------



## remy12

Lots of designer  shoe clearance at Beverly Connection. Prada, Ferragamo, Fendi etc. all sizes. They are right behind the sunglasses. Sorry I couldn't take pictures, didn't have my phone with me.


----------



## krissa

OMG those Moschino pink pumps  Honolulu gets all the good stuff.


----------



## bakeacookie

Seriously! Lol I hope I'll be lucky to find amazing things when I head to Honolulu!


----------



## Superbaby

white Jimmy Choo on summerlin NR. $469.97


----------



## Superbaby

nordstrom rack downtown summerlin.


----------



## Superbaby

more


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Rock stud sunglasses in black, white, and red spotted at San Leandro Rack

Also there was a red, patent Jimmy Choo shoulder bag which looked pretty close to this for $649


----------



## ag681

yakusoku.af said:


> Lanvin and Marant at Honolulu NR
> View attachment 3068917
> 
> View attachment 3068919
> 
> View attachment 3068920
> 
> View attachment 3068921
> 
> MCM
> View attachment 3068923
> 
> Charlotte Olympia
> View attachment 3068924



Aww the week I don't go &#128584;


----------



## bagnshoe

pecknnibble said:


> I rarely find anything good in my area but finally found a pair of Valentino rockstuds and they happened to be in my size. So ecstatic!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3068228
> View attachment 3068229



Lovely &#128516; I wish my rack carries more high end designer items like your rack. Congrats on a fabulous finds. I hope to stumble this gem one day at my rack.


----------



## Superbaby

NR downtown summerlin


----------



## amstevens714

Jen123 said:


> Found two pairs of worn and refurbished tb sandals for $60 and $80
> 
> View attachment 3068876
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068877



love them!


----------



## Lzamare

This am @ Glendale


----------



## Lzamare

This am at glendale


----------



## Michelle1x

I can't do this at the anniversary sale price, but it is an "exclusive to anniversary sale" item so I think I will try to wait for it to show up at the Rack.  If anybody sees one, let me know.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/st-john...e=1&siteId=je6NUbpObpQ-VjojUgtiL1vFcLe7Q6C0_w


----------



## yuan0620

I wish my rack had high end designers, the best I have seen so far is Tory burch...


----------



## Lushi

Any designer shoes in Beverly center


----------



## yakusoku.af

ag681 said:


> Aww the week I don't go [emoji85]




They must have just transferred over the sale stuff from Ala Moana. This is the most I've seen in awhile


----------



## yakusoku.af

krissa said:


> OMG those Moschino pink pumps  Honolulu gets all the good stuff.




I think it's all FLS transfers from the Ala Moana store because I've never seen this much Moschino at NR. And they just started carrying Moschino last year at Ala Moana.


----------



## yakusoku.af

bakeacookie said:


> Seriously! Lol I hope I'll be lucky to find amazing things when I head to Honolulu!




Good luck! I try to go on weekday mornings when they put out new stuff. Supposedly they get shipments on Mon and Thur but they seem to put out new stuff all week.


----------



## hedgwin99

yakusoku.af said:


> Good luck! I try to go on weekday mornings when they put out new stuff. Supposedly they get shipments on Mon and Thur but they seem to put out new stuff all week.




How did u know NR Rack puts out new stuff Mon and Thursday? Is this standard across all rack stores?


----------



## yakusoku.af

hedgwin99 said:


> How did u know NR Rack puts out new stuff Mon and Thursday? Is this standard across all rack stores?




I was asking about something and the cashier told me they get shipments on Monday and Thursday. I don't know if it's the same at all locations. You would have to ask someone that works at you NR to see when their shipments are.


----------



## LnA

More Prada Baroques and tons of other Prada sunglasses at the Glendale, CA rack earlier this afternoon. They were all grey square lenses with the black arms. If you're looking for these, there were at least 16 when I was leaving. 
If anyone finds the round lens Baroques in all black and doesn't want them please pm me.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

yakusoku.af said:


> I was asking about something and the cashier told me they get shipments on Monday and Thursday. I don't know if it's the same at all locations. You would have to ask someone that works at you NR to see when their shipments are.




Agreed! It varies. The store I usually go to says they get shipments Tues - Sat.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

All available yesterday at Mission Valley NR - ask for accessories 

Lanvin 609 
Orange jimmy 439 
White jimmy choo 629
Red Valentino 959 
Beige Mk 419

Sorry no price on the last one...


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Found some cute Miu Mius for $249





And some black rock stud sunglasses


----------



## pinkfeet

If they put out stuff on Mondays its more than likely they got the shipment on Saturday. Its very rare they get trucks on a Sunday. 

Trucks arrive tues-saturday. Depends how large they are, how fast they unload etc and how fast they get on the floor - usually the next morning. Outlet stuff is on the floor in the am asap -- transfers usually go out in the am but can lag as its not a priority like the outlet stuff. 

They have to make room for the outlet items, where transfers are red ticket/blue ticket and go in clearance section mostly. Also mangers like to look through the transfers so there is that and no one shops the outlet stuff.


----------



## Atahack23

I was just in the Oakbrook location and spotted these Jimmy Choos with original boxes. I didn't buy any. I've never seen designer shoes over $299 before. Anyone else seen a price increase?


----------



## Atahack23

Continued...
	

		
			
		

		
	







They also had the purple and wedge bootie in 38.5.


----------



## Fj092406

pecknnibble said:


> I rarely find anything good in my area but finally found a pair of Valentino rockstuds and they happened to be in my size. So ecstatic!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3068228
> View attachment 3068229



So lucky!!! I still have never found RS at the rack let alone in my size!! Congrats


----------



## LuxeDeb

Atahack23 said:


> I was just in the Oakbrook location and spotted these Jimmy Choos with original boxes. I didn't buy any. I've never seen designer shoes over $299 before. Anyone else seen a price increase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070716
> View attachment 3070717
> View attachment 3070718
> View attachment 3070719


 
We got a pair for $399 a couple of months ago. I cannot remember who they are now, but it's not like they are Loubs or anything super sought after. They are still there at $399. I thought it was a fluke. Seeing how many you posted scares me a bit. I have bought a few at $299, but don't think I would buy at $399 (ok, maybe Alaia or McQueen boots)..


----------



## PetiteFromSF

LuxeDeb said:


> We got a pair for $399 a couple of months ago. I cannot remember who they are now, but it's not like they are Loubs or anything super sought after. They are still there at $399. I thought it was a fluke. Seeing how many you posted scares me a bit. I have bought a few at $299, but don't think I would buy at $399 (ok, maybe Alaia or McQueen boots)..



Agreed! What's the point of spending that much if it pretty much matches the end of season sales.


----------



## pecknnibble

Wow $500 for a pair of jimmy choos seems pretty steep for rack. Seems like they've been getting more designer shoes but the discounts just aren't as great anymore. :/


----------



## Lushi

pecknnibble said:


> Wow $500 for a pair of jimmy choos seems pretty steep for rack. Seems like they've been getting more designer shoes but the discounts just aren't as great anymore. :/




So true.


----------



## buyingpig

elisainthecity said:


> Agreed! What's the point of spending that much if it pretty much matches the end of season sales.



I feel like the prices at NR are slowly edging up. There is still the occasional deals, but in general, prices seem to be increasing.


----------



## viba424

Scored these Paul Green Bellini open toe booties today for $139. Thanks to the Anniversary sale my Nordstrom is just BLEEDING so this may be one shoe too many.

I live in the Midwest where it's cold much of the year so I'm unsure how much I would wear these. What are your thoughts? I will say they feel good and the leather is fab.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

viba424 said:


> Scored these Paul Green Bellini open toe booties today for $139. Thanks to the Anniversary sale my Nordstrom is just BLEEDING so this may be one shoe too many.
> 
> I live in the Midwest where it's cold much of the year so I'm unsure how much I would wear these. What are your thoughts? I will say they feel good and the leather is fab.


 
Get them!!  You can never go wrong with open toe booties!!  Love it!


----------



## Murileon

I just saw on Instagram that one of the NR shoppers found a gorgeous pair of rag and bone suede pumps. Would anyone happen to have the sku?


----------



## mranda

I saw a gorgeous Alexander Wang bag today for $389. I believe original was $1700. It didn't have the crossbody strap. I didn't take a photo, but I am pretty sure it was this one. DM if you want the location.


----------



## viba424

Somebody had it BAD for these tall platform Jimmy Choos. 

SKU if you need it


----------



## PetiteFromSF

viba424 said:


> Somebody had it BAD for these tall platform Jimmy Choos.
> 
> SKU if you need it



Lol did someone align the shoes on the floor like that? What stores get all these Choos? I've been seeing so many on tPF, but none nearby.


----------



## viba424

...


----------



## Lushi

mranda said:


> I saw a gorgeous Alexander Wang bag today for $389. I believe original was $1700. It didn't have the crossbody strap. I didn't take a photo, but I am pretty sure it was this one. DM if you want the location.




Please pm location , don't know how to pm, thanks In advance


----------



## bakeacookie

Picked up a Longchamp Le Pliage Coin purse, a Kate Spade tied up bracelet, in blue, $29.97 each.


----------



## katran26

pecknnibble said:


> Wow $500 for a pair of jimmy choos seems pretty steep for rack. Seems like they've been getting more designer shoes but the discounts just aren't as great anymore. :/




ITA- definitely steep for the rack. I think my limit (for new- not refurb) would be $299...


----------



## kema042290

I'm waiting for someone to return a Longchamp Cuir from the sample sale in the next few months. #refusetopaythatmuch


----------



## NordstromRack

Does anybody know if Nordstrom Rack replenishes its clearance racks with new stuff?  Lately, it seems like all the "leftover" stuff is full of garbage that has been there for months.


----------



## applecidered

kema042290 said:


> I'm waiting for someone to return a Longchamp Cuir from the sample sale in the next few months. #refusetopaythatmuch


Ha! Same. Even for 30-35% off, the deal seeker in me is a-waitin... imo the Nordstrom (not Rack) sales aren't really any good. To me a deal has gotta be 75%+ off.


----------



## applecidered

NordstromRack said:


> Does anybody know if Nordstrom Rack replenishes its clearance racks with new stuff?  Lately, it seems like all the "leftover" stuff is full of garbage that has been there for months.


Ugh I know! I pop in after work a couple times a month and see the same items sitting on the racks for months on end, with no price reduction! TBH there is a whole lotta junk (Forever 21 quality type stuff) sitting around there that I don't think people will pay an imaginary discount of "$60 down to $25" for example. Also, what is up with the Topshop items? I don't think they seem made of good quality yet the prices are kind of high.


----------



## hongc2

applecidered said:


> Ugh I know! I pop in after work a couple times a month and see the same items sitting on the racks for months on end, with no price reduction! TBH there is a whole lotta junk (Forever 21 quality type stuff) sitting around there that I don't think people will pay an imaginary discount of "$60 down to $25" for example. Also, what is up with the Topshop items? I don't think they seem made of good quality yet the prices are kind of high.



I agree! The Topshop items are priced high for the quality. Since Topshop is an European brand, I asked my friend who is from Europe, and he told me Topshop is an equivalent of Forever 21 in American terms. It's considered an average or low-grade brand, so I wonder why it's so pricey in America.


----------



## purselover30

Hey I need some advice im out of town in San Diego and wanted to go a nice Nordstrom Rack? Which one is a good?


----------



## applecidered

hongc2 said:


> I agree! The Topshop items are priced high for the quality. Since Topshop is an European brand, I asked my friend who is from Europe, and he told me Topshop is an equivalent of Forever 21 in American terms. It's considered an average or low-grade brand, so I wonder why it's so pricey in America.


I do remember going into a Topshop in Soho (NY) and thinking what is the big deal about this store? The Uniqlo across the street was better quality, imo! It's disappointing that even at the Nordstrom stores they have those low quality juniors stuff (e.g. BP, Topshop) that I think is F21 quality but twice the price. Oh well, there's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

purselover30 said:


> Hey I need some advice im out of town in San Diego and wanted to go a nice Nordstrom Rack? Which one is a good?




A few people have been sharing some awesome finds from the Mission Valley Rack


----------



## vesperholly

hongc2 said:


> I agree! The Topshop items are priced high for the quality. Since Topshop is an European brand, I asked my friend who is from Europe, and he told me Topshop is an equivalent of Forever 21 in American terms. It's considered an average or low-grade brand, so I wonder why it's so pricey in America.



Topshop is a mix of Forever 21 and Urban Outfitters ... "fast" fashion with an ego, so overly high prices for the quality. Primark would be more like Forever 21 - fast fashion and cheap.


----------



## jchen815

purselover30 said:


> Hey I need some advice im out of town in San Diego and wanted to go a nice Nordstrom Rack? Which one is a good?




Mission valley is the only one with designer items. Most of the other NR will only have contemporary items. Good luck!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Shoe lovers in NYC: I stopped by the NR in Union Square on Sunday and it had the best shoe selection I've ever seen there. Prada, Dior, Paul Andrew, Charlotte Olympia, Ferragamo, Burberry, Manolo, Fendi etc.. All priced between 200-300. 

I saw this insane Fendi sandal for $300: http://ak2.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/l/tid/141090409.jpg

Run!


----------



## kema042290

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Shoe lovers in NYC: I stopped by the NR in Union Square on Sunday and it had the best shoe selection I've ever seen there. Prada, Dior, Paul Andrew, Charlotte Olympia, Ferragamo, Burberry, Manolo, Fendi etc.. All priced between 200-300.
> 
> I saw this insane Fendi sandal for $300: http://ak2.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/l/tid/141090409.jpg
> 
> Run!



Any Charlotte Olympia flats?


----------



## bussbuss

If any one finds the Charlotte olympia mocassins in 39.5 or 40 pls let me know
Thanks


----------



## glasskey

kema042290 said:


> Any Charlotte Olympia flats?


Not that I saw--only heels from CO


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

kema042290 said:


> Any Charlotte Olympia flats?




I saw these: http://static2.buyma.com/imgdata/item/150127/0015381791/428_1.jpg


----------



## sunnysideup8283

How come this isn't a rack of women's shoes  I was so excited when I saw this cart next to the women's designer shoes at Potomac Mills...turns out there all men's. Prada, Lanvin, Givenchy, Versace, Tod's, Jimmy Choo...The women's designer shoes was nothing but Coach and Tory Burch! I used to love Tory burch but seriously I'm not paying $150 for Revas at the rack! Rant over


----------



## meowmix318

What a shame


----------



## applecidered

sunnysideup8283 said:


> How come this isn't a rack of women's  shoes  I was so excited when I saw this cart next to the women's  designer shoes at Potomac Mills...turns out there all men's. Prada,  Lanvin, Givenchy, Versace, Tod's, Jimmy Choo...The women's designer  shoes was nothing but Coach and Tory Burch! I used to love Tory burch  but seriously I'm not paying $150 for Revas at the rack! Rant over




Agreed... I think Coach and Tory Burch shoes shouldn't be as expensive as they still are at the Rack. IMO the latter is especially saturated in recent shoe trends...


----------



## NordstromRack

I went to the Rack yesterday and tried to look for some deals.  There wasn't much there.  I am just wondering how much someone would pay for non-designer items and brands.  What do you think of brands like Bobeau, Daniel Rainn, Halogen, Trouve, Vince Camuto, Michael Kors, Makali etc (these price range brands)?  How much would you pay for a top?  I know full price doesn't seem like a lot, but these brands are always on clearance and the store is filled with it.  Are these brand comparable or worse than the stuff in Banana Republic, J.Crew and Anthropologie?  There was some BP and Topshop in store, but that was garbage.  I'm curious about how much of this stuff is at your store locations.  It seems like the amount of designer items has become more scarce.  At my store, there were just 2 racks of top designer stuff.


----------



## RCCway

NordstromRack said:


> I went to the Rack yesterday and tried to look for some deals.  There wasn't much there.  I am just wondering how much someone would pay for non-designer items and brands.  What do you think of brands like Bobeau, Daniel Rainn, Halogen, Trouve, Vince Camuto, Michael Kors, Makali etc (these price range brands)?  How much would you pay for a top?  I know full price doesn't seem like a lot, but these brands are always on clearance and the store is filled with it.  Are these brand comparable or worse than the stuff in Banana Republic, J.Crew and Anthropologie?  There was some BP and Topshop in store, but that was garbage.  I'm curious about how much of this stuff is at your store locations.  It seems like the amount of designer items has become more scarce.  At my store, there were just 2 racks of top designer stuff.


I just bought a Daniel Rainn top at NR last week. It's super flattering. I think it was $19.99 and I think for most of the items (esp tops), I have about a $25 limit. I don't care what the % off is as much as I care about not paying over $25! I have found some really cute stuff, but my NR has begun to feel more like Ross/TJ Maxx where I have to dig for good items, IYKWIM


----------



## NordstromRack

RCCway said:


> I just bought a Daniel Rainn top at NR last week. It's super flattering. I think it was $19.99 and I think for most of the items (esp tops), I have about a $25 limit. I don't care what the % off is as much as I care about not paying over $25! I have found some really cute stuff, but my NR has begun to feel more like Ross/TJ Maxx where I have to dig for good items, IYKWIM



Yes, I know what you mean.  I'm pretty frugal when it comes to buying clothes.  I think anything $25 or less is reasonable.  I don't like paying full price; the top needs to have a discount to it.  I agree that NR is turning into a TJMaxx, but with different brands of clothing.  I go to both frequently and try to find a bargain.


----------



## Shopmore

NordstromRack said:


> I went to the Rack yesterday and tried to look for some deals.  There wasn't much there.  I am just wondering how much someone would pay for non-designer items and brands.  What do you think of brands like Bobeau, Daniel Rainn, Halogen, Trouve, Vince Camuto, Michael Kors, Makali etc (these price range brands)?  How much would you pay for a top?  I know full price doesn't seem like a lot, but these brands are always on clearance and the store is filled with it.  Are these brand comparable or worse than the stuff in Banana Republic, J.Crew and Anthropologie?  There was some BP and Topshop in store, but that was garbage.  I'm curious about how much of this stuff is at your store locations.  It seems like the amount of designer items has become more scarce.  At my store, there were just 2 racks of top designer stuff.



I think this is why I tell myself every year that I don't need to buy the Trouve, Halogen, Bobeau, etc brands during their anniversary sale because a majority of the time, they end up at the Rack anyways.

For example, last year during Anniversary I got swept up during presale and picked up a Trouve top which I later returned.  However, a couple months later I found it at the Rack for $10.  I had paid $50 for it during the "sale."


----------



## AnnaFreud

Shopmore said:


> I think this is why I tell myself every year that I don't need to buy the Trouve, Halogen, Bobeau, etc brands during their anniversary sale because a majority of the time, they end up at the Rack anyways.
> 
> For example, last year during Anniversary I got swept up during presale and picked up a Trouve top which I later returned.  However, a couple months later I found it at the Rack for $10.  I had paid $50 for it during the "sale."




This!! I don't buy clothes during the Anniversary sale for the same reason. Some of that stuff eventually makes it to NR. Also I don't like spending a lot of money on clothes unless it's premium denim (my weakness and what I wear 90% of the week). Most of my money goes to handbags, SLGs, and jewelry. Also those Halogen tshirts on sale now, I've found at NR for $7.


----------



## NordstromRack

Shopmore said:


> I think this is why I tell myself every year that I don't need to buy the Trouve, Halogen, Bobeau, etc brands during their anniversary sale because a majority of the time, they end up at the Rack anyways.
> 
> For example, last year during Anniversary I got swept up during presale and picked up a Trouve top which I later returned.  However, a couple months later I found it at the Rack for $10.  I had paid $50 for it during the "sale."



I think the Anniversary "sale" is just a gimmick.  They want to draw people into the store.  You're smart for returning and then going to the Rack to buy.  I guess it pays to be patient.


----------



## NordstromRack

AnnaFreud said:


> This!! I don't buy clothes during the Anniversary sale for the same reason. Some of that stuff eventually makes it to NR. Also I don't like spending a lot of money on clothes unless it's premium denim (my weakness and what I wear 90% of the week). Most of my money goes to handbags, SLGs, and jewelry. Also those Halogen tshirts on sale now, I've found at NR for $7.



I should adopt your thinking of investing in only handbags and accessories.  I'm starting to "edit" my closet and realizing that I have a lot of things I haven't worn, brand new with tags.  I guess it is a lesson to not spend too much money on tops, pants, coats and sweaters.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

NordstromRack said:


> I should adopt your thinking of investing in only handbags and accessories.  I'm starting to "edit" my closet and realizing that I have a lot of things I haven't worn, brand new with tags.  I guess it is a lesson to not spend too much money on tops, pants, coats and sweaters.



I never purchase those brands at Nordstrom. For example, I recently purchased a Halogen midi skirt for $12 from $88 at the Rack. Although $88 isn't that bad, I'd rather pay $12!


----------



## deltalady

The only thing I go for at the anniversary sale is the beauty deals. Everything else, I wait until it hits the Rack.


----------



## deathcookie

I never shop at Nordstrom now.  And I don't buy the halogen, trouve, daniel rainn, etc brands either.  I try to find stuff made in US and if not made in the US, the materials need to be either cotton, silk or something organic/natural. I'm trying to do more swapping, at least with kid's clothing.  But with all that said, I still love NR and continue to shop there and be picky about my purchases but they've made it easier for my wallet since there is less "good stuff" to go around now...


----------



## pecknnibble

I'll be returning a pair of Jimmy Choo 'Aza' pumps in size 35 nude (retail $595) in case anyone is interested. PM me for location.


----------



## OakSquare

First post! Had to note the priciest item I've seen at a NR so far:

Was just at NR Danvers and there is a large dark brown top handle zip Bottega Venetta intrecciato handbag for a whopping $2,500 in the glass case.


----------



## AnnaFreud

OakSquare said:


> First post! Had to note the priciest item I've seen at a NR so far:
> 
> 
> 
> Was just at NR Danvers and there is a large dark brown top handle zip Bottega Venetta intrecciato handbag for a whopping $2,500 in the glass case.




Woah!!


----------



## NordstromRack

OakSquare said:


> First post! Had to note the priciest item I've seen at a NR so far:
> 
> Was just at NR Danvers and there is a large dark brown top handle zip Bottega Venetta intrecciato handbag for a whopping $2,500 in the glass case.



Hi OakSquare.  Welcome!  Is this the NR at Liberty Tree Mall, Danvers?  This is the one I go to.  I went yesterday and didn't look in the glass case...but wow!  how pricey!  Glad to see someone else from Massachusetts on this board


----------



## applecidered

I agree that the Nordstrom sales are a complete joke. 30-35% off... give me a break. I feel like most of my ideal finds are at Dillards with the 65% off stacked with 30-50% additional. Brands like Halogen are MSRP-ed off the roof for the quality (are these house brands btw? Similar to the way Macy's has house brands?); waiting for Rack is ideal. Even Nordstrom branded items, like men's shirts, etc. are best found at Rack too. The only reason I can think of to get an item at a Nordstrom sale is if you really like it and want to have it now. Otherwise I'd rather take a chance and wait. Better for my closet space and my wallet!


----------



## OakSquare

Yes! At Liberty Tree Mall with the jewelry. Got excited when I saw it and was hoping for "friendlier" price. Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## madgrl786

On the topic of the anniversary sale, last year I had really wanted a pair of gold Tory Burch revas that were $150 during the sale but I passed on it. Soon enough I saw it at the rack, in my size, and during CTR. Paid like $54 for them.


----------



## NRjunkie19

pecknnibble said:


> I'll be returning a pair of Jimmy Choo 'Aza' pumps in size 35 nude (retail $595) in case anyone is interested. PM me for location.
> View attachment 3072980
> View attachment 3072983




Do they run small?


----------



## pecknnibble

NRjunkie19 said:


> Do they run small?




I'm not too sure since they weren't for me. I returned them to the Glendale,CA rack and they also had a 35.5 in the same color/style and price in case you're interested.


----------



## Michelle1x

madgrl786 said:


> On the topic of the anniversary sale, last year I had really wanted a pair of gold Tory Burch revas that were $150 during the sale but I passed on it. Soon enough I saw it at the rack, in my size, and during CTR. Paid like $54 for them.



Thats what I'm trying to do with that St John tweed and leather jacket from the anniversary sale.  $2K regular price, $1K in the anniversary sale.  I'd like to get it for $500 or 75% off.  I think all the anniv sale stuff goes red tag when it goes to rack, so even better.  Well I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Michelle1x said:


> Thats what I'm trying to do with that St John tweed and leather jacket from the anniversary sale.  $2K regular price, $1K in the anniversary sale.  I'd like to get it for $500 or 75% off.  I think all the anniv sale stuff goes red tag when it goes to rack, so even better.  Well I'll just have to wait and see.



Choos generally run TTS for me


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at Honolulu NR
Givenchy clutch


Kenzo bag


----------



## Fj092406

madgrl786 said:


> On the topic of the anniversary sale, last year I had really wanted a pair of gold Tory Burch revas that were $150 during the sale but I passed on it. Soon enough I saw it at the rack, in my size, and during CTR. Paid like $54 for them.



Im still waiting for the TB Caroline flats to pop up at the rack in my size


----------



## yakusoku.af

Fj092406 said:


> Im still waiting for the TB Caroline flats to pop up at the rack in my size




I feel like I saw some today but I can't remember what size. I think they were black? I didn't check the price.  I'll check next time I go. I know I saw a bunch of revas for sure but I don't think the prices were that great. Last time I checked they were $159


----------



## madgrl786

Good luck to the both of you. Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

yakusoku.af said:


> I feel like I saw some today but I can't remember what size. I think they were black? I didn't check the price.  I'll check next time I go. I know I saw a bunch of revas for sure but I don't think the prices were that great. Last time I checked they were $159



What's crazy is that these revas sell out in most sizes (other than 4-5) in SF Bay Area stores. I tried searching for some TB flats for my mother but was shocked I couldn't find the ones she was looking for. I see an abundance of TB shoes at the Rack, but rarely ever Carolines or Revas (in black or nude at least).


----------



## tickedoffchick

OakSquare said:


> Yes! At Liberty Tree Mall with the jewelry. Got excited when I saw it and was hoping for "friendlier" price. Thanks for the warm welcome



I almost stopped there after work -- now I want to go see it! It's like a celebrity coming to town!


----------



## Michelle1x

For those stalking anything, tomorrow is 7 days until the next CTR (July 30).


----------



## AnnaFreud

Michelle1x said:


> For those stalking anything, tomorrow is 7 days until the next CTR (July 30).




Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Michelle1x

Has anyone seen any good deals on makeup or skin care lately?  I always forget to look.  They seem to have some smashbox and stila, but I've been trying to find laura mercier (esp the bath products) with no luck.


----------



## luckyblackdress

NR in Columbia, MD 21045 had gold DVF pumps for 100 or so (size 10) and a few pairs of Jimmy Choo sandal heels around size 8 (all less than 200)... those were in the 'regular' shoe racks, not the designer section.

$500 leather dress (size 4) for about $60 (clearance roundabout) *can't remember the brand, sorry*


----------



## glasskey

Union Square NYC had a new shipment of designer shoes (Alaia, Givenchy, Todd, Jimmy Choo, Valentino, Louboutin, Dior, Lanvin, Sophia Webster, Charlotte Olympia etc.) today. I primarily saw size 34/35 and 38, and a few 39 but not many. Grabbed a pair of Isabel Marant Gilly suede and glitter sneakers and Jimmy Choo espadrilles. Lots of heels but I figured I would wear the comfy flat shoes more and actually get my money's worth. Louboutins were black So Kate and only $250 but in 38 (not my size, alas.) Someone swiped them of course.


----------



## yakusoku.af

elisainthecity said:


> What's crazy is that these revas sell out in most sizes (other than 4-5) in SF Bay Area stores. I tried searching for some TB flats for my mother but was shocked I couldn't find the ones she was looking for. I see an abundance of TB shoes at the Rack, but rarely ever Carolines or Revas (in black or nude at least).




Maybe they send them all here? Lol most of the designer racks are filled with TB and I've been seeing Revas just about every time I go recently. They had some orange ones and striped ones recently. I usually pass them by. I've only seen a refurb one once for $70, all the other ones are around $160. I'm guessing that the tourists from Asia buy them when they visit Hawaii so NR keeps them in stock.


----------



## Superbaby

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today at Honolulu NR
> Givenchy clutch
> View attachment 3073160
> 
> Kenzo bag
> View attachment 3073161
> 
> View attachment 3073162


The heart bag behind kenzo.. what bag is that?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Superbaby said:


> The heart bag behind kenzo.. what bag is that?




It's See by Chloe. I think it looks like this one. I can remember how much it was though


----------



## Superbaby

yakusoku.af said:


> It's See by Chloe. I think it looks like this one. I can remember how much it was though
> View attachment 3073522





That is an adorable bag !!!


----------



## jchen815

I returned these to the NR in Orange, CA. They are $130. Cute but round toe isn't my style


----------



## bussbuss

Found this jimmy choo pumps in size 9.5 at d sterling rack worn n refurb for 189
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/567150


----------



## klynneann

Michelle1x said:


> Thats what I'm trying to do with that St John tweed and leather jacket from the anniversary sale.  $2K regular price, $1K in the anniversary sale.  I'd like to get it for $500 or 75% off.  I think all the anniv sale stuff goes red tag when it goes to rack, so even better.  Well I'll just have to wait and see.



I'm totally with you on this one! If/when you see it, please let us know.


----------



## afsweet

luckyblackdress said:


> NR in Columbia, MD 21045 had gold DVF pumps for 100 or so (size 10) and a few pairs of Jimmy Choo sandal heels around size 8 (all less than 200)... those were in the 'regular' shoe racks, not the designer section.
> 
> $500 leather dress (size 4) for about $60 (clearance roundabout) *can't remember the brand, sorry*


 
Does that NR usually have high end shoes? I ask because the Towson location never does. Always carries the typical TB, Coach, etc. Years ago I saw really nice burberry heels, but other than that, nothing remotely high end.


----------



## luckyblackdress

Delete


----------



## luckyblackdress

stephc005 said:


> Does that NR usually have high end shoes? I ask because the Towson location never does. Always carries the typical TB, Coach, etc. Years ago I saw really nice burberry heels, but other than that, nothing remotely high end.



This store has a 'designer' section for shoes but that is mostly coach and Tory Burch. I've seen at least 1 or 2 pairs of Choo every time I've gone, but those are mixed in with the 'regular' shoes.


----------



## luckyblackdress

klynneann said:


> I'm totally with you on this one! If/when you see it, please let us know.



How long does it usually take to get to the rack?


----------



## intrigue

Louboutin wedges $200 size 37.
PM for location.


----------



## Shopmore

intrigue said:


> Louboutin wedges $200 size 37.
> PM for location.
> 
> View attachment 3073826
> 
> View attachment 3073827



Oh man.  It kind of defeats the purpose of being Louboutins when they redid the bottom in black.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

intrigue said:


> Louboutin wedges $200 size 37.
> PM for location.
> 
> View attachment 3073826
> 
> View attachment 3073827




Wish they were my size. Amazing price!!


----------



## kema042290

Hmmm do you think if I return my stuff Nordstrom Anniversary sale stuff to NR they will make the cut for clearance or just send it back to Nordstrom. 

I kinda want the shoes still but not at that price point.


----------



## AnnaFreud

kema042290 said:


> Hmmm do you think if I return my stuff Nordstrom Anniversary sale stuff to NR they will make the cut for clearance or just send it back to Nordstrom.
> 
> I kinda want the shoes still but not at that price point.




Can you return full line Nordstrom stuff to NR? I didn't think you could.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I've been waiting for a Rockie forever! Picked this one up for $309  And before you ask, I've checked several times and they are sold out company wide. 

I'm wearing it with my $10 Red Valentino heels (also from the Rack) that I picked up ages ago back when they used to mark down shoes to $5-$10. 

Also - if anyone sees Rockstuds at the Rack in size 40 please PM me! I just can't do the $600 that some Insta sellers are asking. Plus I'd rather just pay for shipping and earn points...


----------



## kema042290

AnnaFreud said:


> Can you return full line Nordstrom stuff to NR? I didn't think you could.



Yep, you can. You just cannot return NR stuff to a Nordstrom. I think they only will take it back if there is no NR in your state. We don't have a Nordstrom in NYC so NR and online shopping.


----------



## applecidered

intrigue said:


> Louboutin wedges $200 size 37.
> PM for location.
> 
> View attachment 3073826
> 
> View attachment 3073827


Those are my size... but probably won't spend the money w/o those red soles! And with wedges, it won't be seen (not that it matters on this particular pair).


----------



## deathcookie

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I've been waiting for a Rockie forever! Picked this one up for $309  And before you ask, I've checked several times and they are sold out company wide.
> 
> I'm wearing it with my $10 Red Valentino heels (also from the Rack) that I picked up ages ago back when they used to mark down shoes to $5-$10.
> 
> Also - if anyone sees Rockstuds at the Rack in size 40 please PM me! I just can't do the $600 that some Insta sellers are asking. Plus I'd rather just pay for shipping and earn points...


beautiful Rockie!!


----------



## Kitts

Michelle1x said:


> For those stalking anything, tomorrow is 7 days until the next CTR (July 30).




Sorry for the dumb question, but can you buy something now (7 days or less from the sale) and then go back during CTR for price adjustment? Thanks!


----------



## Fj092406

Kitts said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but can you buy something now (7 days or less from the sale) and then go back during CTR for price adjustment? Thanks!



Yep!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

How do people find Loubies all the time? Is the best bet to be friends with a SA at the Rack?


----------



## IStuckACello

elisainthecity said:


> How do people find Loubies all the time? Is the best bet to be friends with a SA at the Rack?




If it makes you feel better I worked at the Bay Area racks several years ago and maybe heard of like a total of 5 pairs between Colma and downtown come in during a period of 2 years...mostly they went on the floor


----------



## PetiteFromSF

IStuckACello said:


> If it makes you feel better I worked at the Bay Area racks several years ago and maybe heard of like a total of 5 pairs between Colma and downtown come in during a period of 2 years...mostly they went on the floor



Okay, that makes me feel better. Lol. That's so sad. Maybe we just don't get the best stuff in the Bay Area.


----------



## IStuckACello

elisainthecity said:


> Okay, that makes me feel better. Lol. That's so sad. Maybe we just don't get the best stuff in the Bay Area.




 I haven't gone in a couple weeks now Bc it's been such a let down. Did you notice that downtown's designer transfers have been reduced to like one rack? I hope they didn't pull their status as a designer store.


----------



## chizan8384

Manolo sz 36, PM me for location


----------



## vt2159

Jimmy Choos. So lovely. Size 37 but $599.97!!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

vt2159 said:


> View attachment 3074144
> View attachment 3074145
> View attachment 3074146
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choos. So lovely. Size 37 but $599.97!!!



Lovely, but $600?? no thanks. lol.


----------



## vt2159

elisainthecity said:


> Lovely, but $600?? no thanks. lol.




I know, right?!


----------



## love4coach

Omg so I never find anything at my Rack, like ever! So imagine my surprise when I saw this Lanvin hanging there!! It's a gorgeous blue snake nubuck. And the best part, it's clearance and I can go back next Thursday for my CTR price adjustment! Swoooooon! &#128525;


----------



## luckyblackdress

What is CTR price adjustment? And how do you know it will be less next week?



love4coach said:


> Omg so I never find anything at my Rack, like ever! So imagine my surprise when I saw this Lanvin hanging there!! It's a gorgeous blue snake nubuck. And the best part, it's clearance and I can go back next Thursday for my CTR price adjustment! Swoooooon! &#128525;


----------



## love4coach

luckyblackdress said:


> What is CTR price adjustment? And how do you know it will be less next week?
> 
> 
> 
> love4coach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg so I never find anything at my Rack, like ever! So imagine my surprise when I saw this Lanvin hanging there!! It's a gorgeous blue snake nubuck. And the best part, it's clearance and I can go back next Thursday for my CTR price adjustment! Swoooooon! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CTR is clear the racks and that's when they have 25% off additional on all clearance (red tagged item). My rack said it was starting next Thursday and that means I just made the 7 day price adjustment period...
Click to expand...


----------



## Shopmore

I'm not sure if this was a one time thing, but during the last CTR I brought in a bunch of stuff for price adjustments.  The girl who rang me up had to check with the manager to make sure the department my items came from were eligible for the price adjustment.  Fortunately mine were eligible, but not sure which departments are supposed to be excluded.  Mine were all red tagged as I know they won't adjust blue tags.


----------



## luckyblackdress

Thank-you. Nice fine AND good deal!




CTR is clear the racks and that's when they have 25% off additional on all clearance (red tagged item). My rack said it was starting next Thursday and that means I just made the 7 day price adjustment period...[/QUOTE]


----------



## AnnaFreud

Shopmore said:


> I'm not sure if this was a one time thing, but during the last CTR I brought in a bunch of stuff for price adjustments.  The girl who rang me up had to check with the manager to make sure the department my items came from were eligible for the price adjustment.  Fortunately mine were eligible, but not sure which departments are supposed to be excluded.  Mine were all red tagged as I know they won't adjust blue tags.




Geez, first it was designer items are excluded then anything with a blue tag, and now entire departments will be excluded?? What's the point of CTR??!


----------



## daisygrl

AnnaFreud said:


> Geez, first it was designer items are excluded then anything with a blue tag, and now entire departments will be excluded?? What's the point of CTR??!




Agreed!  One time I brought Elizabeth and James blouse for a price adjustment and they refused. I think NR CTR is turning into Forever 21 sale - trying to get rid of brands like Halogen, BP....etc making you believe you are getting a deal of the year. I hardly find anything good in NR any more and never ever find anything worth mentioning during CTR.


----------



## love4coach

Shopmore said:


> I'm not sure if this was a one time thing, but during the last CTR I brought in a bunch of stuff for price adjustments.  The girl who rang me up had to check with the manager to make sure the department my items came from were eligible for the price adjustment.  Fortunately mine were eligible, but not sure which departments are supposed to be excluded.  Mine were all red tagged as I know they won't adjust blue tags.




I hope this bag isn't excluded! I know the cashier was talking to the manager on the phone saying I was buying a red tag handbag and I wanted to know if I could get the price adjustment for next Thursday and she said yes.


----------



## Shopmore

love4coach said:


> I hope this bag isn't excluded! I know the cashier was talking to the manager on the phone saying I was buying a red tag handbag and I wanted to know if I could get the price adjustment for next Thursday and she said yes.



It's good you got a confirmation about the adjustment.  I plan on looking tomorrow in store so I hope to find something good.


----------



## authenticplease

love4coach said:


> Omg so I never find anything at my Rack, like ever! So imagine my surprise when I saw this Lanvin hanging there!! It's a gorgeous blue snake nubuck. And the best part, it's clearance and I can go back next Thursday for my CTR price adjustment! Swoooooon! &#128525;





What a beauty!!


----------



## buyingpig

Shopmore said:


> It's good you got a confirmation about the adjustment.  I plan on looking tomorrow in store so I hope to find something good.



I think some stores will exclude designer items from PA. My store has been PAing everything red tag. So try a nearby store if your store refuses.


----------



## IStuckACello

Finally some decent stuff at westgate rack San Jose. Proenza is $419, Stella McCartney funny face bag is 387 and aw bag &389 I think


----------



## buyingpig

Found this Valentino clutch today.


----------



## IStuckACello

IStuckACello said:


> Finally some decent stuff at westgate rack San Jose. Proenza is $419, Stella McCartney funny face bag is 387 and aw bag &389 I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074286
> View attachment 3074287
> View attachment 3074288




And all red tagged


----------



## hedgwin99

buyingpig said:


> Found this Valentino clutch today.




Amazing!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

IStuckACello said:


> I haven't gone in a couple weeks now Bc it's been such a let down. Did you notice that downtown's designer transfers have been reduced to like one rack? I hope they didn't pull their status as a designer store.




Seriously! I would be so sad. I loved downtown before. Now... It's hit or miss. More misses though. [emoji16]

I cannot stand the market street rack though. The SA are the worst.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

love4coach said:


> Omg so I never find anything at my Rack, like ever! So imagine my surprise when I saw this Lanvin hanging there!! It's a gorgeous blue snake nubuck. And the best part, it's clearance and I can go back next Thursday for my CTR price adjustment! Swoooooon! [emoji7]




Beautiful! I love Lanvin! Congrats!


----------



## cmm62

Has anyone ever bought a clearance item online at nordstromrack.com then taken it in to the store for a CTR price adjustment? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## louboutal

cmm62 said:


> Has anyone ever bought a clearance item online at nordstromrack.com then taken it in to the store for a CTR price adjustment? Thanks in advance for the help!




Try calling nordstromrack.com customer service! They may be able to do it.


----------



## AnnaFreud

cmm62 said:


> Has anyone ever bought a clearance item online at nordstromrack.com then taken it in to the store for a CTR price adjustment? Thanks in advance for the help!




I think you can do it if you can show that it was on clearance on nordstromrack.com and you bought it within the PA window. It's doubtful that you would have the item in time to bring it to the store for the PA during CTR though. I always found shipping to be slow unless it's shoes. Shoes always ship super fast.


----------



## Michelle1x

cmm62 said:


> Has anyone ever bought a clearance item online at nordstromrack.com then taken it in to the store for a CTR price adjustment? Thanks in advance for the help!


I did a PA on a nordstromrack purchase with their online chat, during last CTR.  Its no problem at all for them, esp since they can see your purchase and if it was within the 7 day period.


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi Ladies, can anyone tell me if Mackage is a designer brand, or a high end brand, etc?
I'm not familiar with the brand really, and I saw a coat I like today.  tia!


----------



## daisygrl

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies, can anyone tell me if Mackage is a designer brand, or a high end brand, etc?
> I'm not familiar with the brand really, and I saw a coat I like today.  tia!




Yes, it is quite pricy!


----------



## Shinz

vt2159 said:


> View attachment 3074144
> View attachment 3074145
> View attachment 3074146
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choos. So lovely. Size 37 but $599.97!!!



Apparently all the IG and other resellers reached Nordy's radar and they're going to continue raising prices on designer goods. They did that at last chance too. Such a frustrating situation for the rest of us who shop for ourselves and not for profit.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Shinz said:


> Apparently all the IG and other resellers reached Nordy's radar and they're going to continue raising prices on designer goods. They did that at last chance too. Such a frustrating situation for the rest of us who shop for ourselves and not for profit.



It was SO frustrating seeing all these awesome designer shoes purchased for $100-250 being sold for $400-600. I'm sure NR did enough research to conclude that people will purchase designer items at a higher price point if these resellers are making bank from Rack discounts. It just sucks for the rest of us that actually want to buy these items for ourselves!


----------



## NRjunkie19

AnnaFreud said:


> I think you can do it if you can show that it was on clearance on nordstromrack.com and you bought it within the PA window. It's doubtful that you would have the item in time to bring it to the store for the PA during CTR though. I always found shipping to be slow unless it's shoes. Shoes always ship super fast.




They will do it thru hautelook customer service but the item needs to be still available on the site and in the same size when CTR starts!


----------



## Kealakai

These were at the Honolulu Rack this afternoon.


----------



## cmm62

louboutal said:


> Try calling nordstromrack.com customer service! They may be able to do it.







AnnaFreud said:


> I think you can do it if you can show that it was on clearance on nordstromrack.com and you bought it within the PA window. It's doubtful that you would have the item in time to bring it to the store for the PA during CTR though. I always found shipping to be slow unless it's shoes. Shoes always ship super fast.







Michelle1x said:


> I did a PA on a nordstromrack purchase with their online chat, during last CTR.  Its no problem at all for them, esp since they can see your purchase and if it was within the 7 day period.







NRjunkie19 said:


> They will do it thru hautelook customer service but the item needs to be still available on the site and in the same size when CTR starts!




Thank you all for your insight! I'll check with customer service today and see if I can do the online chat once CTR starts, or bring it into the store if it's reached me by then. Thank you!


----------



## elle woods

Kealakai said:


> These were at the Honolulu Rack this afternoon.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so beautiful!!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Kealakai said:


> These were at the Honolulu Rack this afternoon.




Lucky!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## buyingpig

Kealakai said:


> These were at the Honolulu Rack this afternoon.



Congrats! It's red tagged too!


----------



## Lushi

Kealakai said:


> These were at the Honolulu Rack this afternoon.




Did you buy them?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

buyingpig said:


> Congrats! It's red tagged too!




What!!! Even better! So jealous! That means she can get the extra 25% off next week right?


----------



## cuhlee

IStuckACello said:


> Finally some decent stuff at westgate rack San Jose. Proenza is $419, Stella McCartney funny face bag is 387 and aw bag &389 I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074286
> View attachment 3074287
> View attachment 3074288




Great finds!!! Did you end up getting the Proenza? I've been eyeing a fringe Proenza and would love the SKU if you have it!


----------



## NordstromRack

daisygrl said:


> Agreed!  One time I brought Elizabeth and James blouse for a price adjustment and they refused. I think NR CTR is turning into Forever 21 sale - trying to get rid of brands like Halogen, BP....etc making you believe you are getting a deal of the year. I hardly find anything good in NR any more and never ever find anything worth mentioning during CTR.



I agree that junk is being sold at CTR.  I have wondered if they replenish their clearance racks for the sale.  Do you happen to know?

I also think that Halogen is better quality than Forever 21.  The brands are good quality but I usually wait until they are less than $20 to buy.


----------



## pepperdiva

At union square rack!


----------



## IStuckACello

cuhlee said:


> Great finds!!! Did you end up getting the Proenza? I've been eyeing a fringe Proenza and would love the SKU if you have it!




No I didn't get anything! Call them when they open!


----------



## cuhlee

IStuckACello said:


> No I didn't get anything! Call them when they open!




Okay thank you!!!


----------



## pecknnibble

Kealakai said:


> These were at the Honolulu Rack this afternoon.




Nice find! It comes with the original box, isn't worn/refurbished, AND it's red tagged?? Absolute score!


----------



## cuhlee

IStuckACello said:


> No I didn't get anything! Call them when they open!




Thanks again IStuckACello! I ended up passing on the bag bc, although it was a great price, the strap was a little short on me so I took it as a sign that I should hold out for the fringed PS1 mini  

I did see a bunch of Jimmy Choo shoes though, a pair of gold lanvins, a few Stella McCartney bags, and some Ferragamo shoes though so it seems like NR Westfield must have just gotten a pretty good shipment. Here's a pic of some the items I saw.


----------



## IStuckACello

cuhlee said:


> Thanks again IStuckACello! I ended up passing on the bag bc, although it was a great price, the strap was a little short on me so I took it as a sign that I should hold out for the fringed PS1 mini
> 
> I did see a bunch of Jimmy Choo shoes though, a pair of gold lanvins, a few Stella McCartney bags, and some Ferragamo shoes though so it seems like NR Westfield must have just gotten a pretty good shipment. Here's a pic of some the items I saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075108




nice! Another Bay Area TPFer. I was also hoping a ps1 fringe would show up, the white one seemed a little flimsy.


----------



## NordstromRack

I bought a Lafayette 148 suit jacket (Retail $600, Anniversary sale $400) for $19.90 - a 97% savings.


----------



## buyingpig

Picked up these Golden Goose sneakers for $140ish, will be able to take another 25% off with PA. They seem like a lot of fun to wear.


----------



## chizan8384

Let me know if you guys want any of this w/r shoes
I'll put it on hold


----------



## pinkfeet

Shopmore said:


> Oh man.  It kind of defeats the purpose of being Louboutins when they redid the bottom in black.




It also makes you rethink of buying something if you don't like the rest of the shoe if only buy it for the red bottoms too. 

Some Nordstroms will redo the sole in red if it's that important to you though. Look into it if you really like the shoe.


----------



## mranda

There were a lot of Equipment tops at my NR today all with generic assorted tags for $29.97. Is it just me or have they started charging more for designer items? There was a small canvas Fendi tote for over $700. I felt like I was at a TJ Maxx runway store. It seems like the Choos are priced higher as well. A few years ago $299.97 was a standard rack price for designer shoes. Now some are $499.


----------



## katran26

mranda said:


> There were a lot of Equipment tops at my NR today all with generic assorted tags for $29.97. Is it just me or have they started charging more for designer items? There was a small canvas Fendi tote for over $700. I felt like I was at a TJ Maxx runway store. It seems like the Choos are priced higher as well. A few years ago $299.97 was a standard rack price for designer shoes. Now some are $499.




I agree- I've noticed that the designer shoes are hovering around $400-600 or so....


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

It seems their special purchase designer shoes are about $400-600 but it's the transfers and refurbs we want - those are priced under $300. 



katran26 said:


> I agree- I've noticed that the designer shoes are hovering around $400-600 or so....


----------



## Shopmore

pinkfeet said:


> It also makes you rethink of buying something if you don't like the rest of the shoe if only buy it for the red bottoms too.
> 
> Some Nordstroms will redo the sole in red if it's that important to you though. Look into it if you really like the shoe.



Oh of course you have to like the shoe too.  The red bottoms are the added bonus.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Finally scored some nice things at my NR today. Burberry tote for $295, AGL ballerina flats for $99, and TB short boots for $159. Only the boots were red tagged. Everything else was refurb and blue tagged.


----------



## vt2159

AnnaFreud said:


> Finally scored some nice things at my NR today. Burberry tote for $295, AGL ballerina flats for $99, and TB short boots for $159. Only the boots were red tagged. Everything else was refurb and blue tagged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075202
> View attachment 3075203
> View attachment 3075204


So jealous! Especially the Burberry tote! Congrats on all the great finds!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

chizan8384 said:


> Let me know if you guys want any of this w/r shoes
> I'll put it on hold
> 
> View attachment 3075146



Your PM box is full.  Are there any flats left in a size 6/6.5? My mother LOVES TB flats, but we never find them under $150. Thanks!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

AnnaFreud said:


> Finally scored some nice things at my NR today. Burberry tote for $295, AGL ballerina flats for $99, and TB short boots for $159. Only the boots were red tagged. Everything else was refurb and blue tagged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075202
> View attachment 3075203
> View attachment 3075204



Wow, only $295 for the Burberry tote? Great find!


----------



## letteshop

pinkfeet said:


> It also makes you rethink of buying something if you don't like the rest of the shoe if only buy it for the red bottoms too.
> 
> Some Nordstroms will redo the sole in red if it's that important to you though. Look into it if you really like the shoe.




Can I ask how they redo the red soles?  Do you mean the Vibram or paint it red?  Also is it at NR or Nordstrom?  I purchased a pair of W&R Louboutins and this made me curious lol.  TIA!!


----------



## cuhlee

IStuckACello said:


> nice! Another Bay Area TPFer. I was also hoping a ps1 fringe would show up, the white one seemed a little flimsy.




Yes, totally agree about it seeming flimsy! Perhaps the shopping gods will reward our discipline and we'll find a nice ps1 [emoji6]


----------



## PetiteFromSF

IStuckACello said:


> nice! Another Bay Area TPFer. I was also hoping a ps1 fringe would show up, the white one seemed a little flimsy.



Aw man, the day I decided to skip a visit!


----------



## Superbaby

Alice and Olivia dress size 2 at NR Las Vegas


----------



## Superbaby




----------



## LoLaChoo

So I got this Marc Jacobs bag blue tagged for just under $400. I'm in the market for a black work tote, and I feel like this is a pretty good deal, though secretly hoping to land a Lanvin or Chloe [emoji16] thoughts? 

By the way, I am also seeing tons of equipment tops priced at $30--I think they are samples. An associate was telling me they got boat loads in including samples of joes and Hudson jeans all at $30, but I didn't see them. Must have been sold [emoji22]


----------



## Superbaby

long champ at NR Las Vegas


----------



## Superbaby

Burberry bag at NR Las Vegas


----------



## sparksfly

Shopmore said:


> Oh of course you have to like the shoe too.  The red bottoms are the added bonus.




I totally agree. If I'm buying a pair of loubs known for their classic red soles, I want them to not be painted over.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Kealakai said:


> These were at the Honolulu Rack this afternoon.




The day I don't go!!! [emoji80] and my size


----------



## AnnaFreud

Red tag Tory burch for $75. Size 5. Lakewood NR.


----------



## krissa

AnnaFreud said:


> Finally scored some nice things at my NR today. Burberry tote for $295, AGL ballerina flats for $99, and TB short boots for $159. Only the boots were red tagged. Everything else was refurb and blue tagged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075202
> View attachment 3075203
> View attachment 3075204



I just returned this tote the other day. Was this from the white plains store? Lol


----------



## koko100

I ordered a couple pair of shoes from online. Does anyone know what store policy is for returns? It's been a few months since purchase date [emoji16]


----------



## vt2159

krissa said:


> I just returned this tote the other day. Was this from the white plains store? Lol


Was yours worn and refurbished, too? If not, do you mind sharing the SKU from your return receipt?


----------



## amstevens714

AnnaFreud said:


> Finally scored some nice things at my NR today. Burberry tote for $295, AGL ballerina flats for $99, and TB short boots for $159. Only the boots were red tagged. Everything else was refurb and blue tagged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075202
> View attachment 3075203
> View attachment 3075204




Holy cow! That tote at 295? Congrats on finding that refurb  I'm jealous!


----------



## amstevens714

krissa said:


> I just returned this tote the other day. Was this from the white plains store? Lol




Why did you return it?  just curious!


----------



## AnnaFreud

krissa said:


> I just returned this tote the other day. Was this from the white plains store? Lol




No, I got it at the Glendale store in CA. Did yours have the little removable pouch inside? The picture from n.com showed the tote with it if its the same tote.


----------



## AnnaFreud

amstevens714 said:


> Holy cow! That tote at 295? Congrats on finding that refurb  I'm jealous!




Thanks! I never find good handbag refurbs. The ones I buy are usually from tPF intel.


----------



## AnnaFreud

koko100 said:


> I ordered a couple pair of shoes from online. Does anyone know what store policy is for returns? It's been a few months since purchase date [emoji16]




90 days


----------



## amstevens714

AnnaFreud said:


> Thanks! I never find good handbag refurbs. The ones I buy are usually from tPF intel.




Congrats! Did your's come with the pouch? That can be handy


----------



## krissa

amstevens714 said:


> Why did you return it?  just curious!



Impulse purchase. I shop too much lol. I buy and debate at home if I'm not 100% sure. I only brought bc it was Burberry. I'd rather use that $$$ toward a Chloe.


----------



## krissa

AnnaFreud said:


> No, I got it at the Glendale store in CA. Did yours have the little removable pouch inside? The picture from n.com showed the tote with it if its the same tote.



Yup. Did yours??


----------



## ag681

Kealakai said:


> These were at the Honolulu Rack this afternoon.



Whaa &#128563; I didn't see these when I went earlier!! Nice find &#128588;


----------



## ag681

yakusoku.af said:


> The day I don't go!!! [emoji80] and my size



Aww if I ever find your size, I'll put on hold for you!  I go once a week &#128586;


----------



## yakusoku.af

ag681 said:


> Aww if I ever find your size, I'll put on hold for you!  I go once a week [emoji87]




Thank you! 
I was there on Wednesday and I didn't see them either!!! I've only ever seen rockstuds in sizes like 9 or 10 and that was years ago when they were still at the old location! I go at least once a week too lol


----------



## AnnaFreud

amstevens714 said:


> Congrats! Did your's come with the pouch? That can be handy







krissa said:


> Yup. Did yours??




No, it didn't. Didn't even know until after I left and did some online research. Darn it. No dustbag either.


----------



## ag681

yakusoku.af said:


> Thank you!
> I was there on Wednesday and I didn't see them either!!! I've only ever seen rockstuds in sizes like 9 or 10 and that was years ago when they were still at the old location! I go at least once a week too lol



My SIL found me cage flats in my size, 38,  last week! Too bad it wasn't closer to CTR. Haha.


----------



## yakusoku.af

ag681 said:


> My SIL found me cage flats in my size, 38,  last week! Too bad it wasn't closer to CTR. Haha.




Lucky! They had a rack of new shoes on Wednesday but all I saw were TB boxes. A few weeks ago I saw a Prada box on the rack and they had TBs in them [emoji80]


----------



## krissa

vt2159 said:


> Was yours worn and refurbished, too? If not, do you mind sharing the SKU from your return receipt?



Yes, mine was worn and refinished. Sorry for not mentioning that.


----------



## LoLaChoo

Not sure if anyone is looking for these--at the pleasant hill location. Literally saw them on my way out at closing.


----------



## LoLaChoo

Oops forgot to mention they are $70


----------



## rocknroll666

Hit Tysons and Springfield racks today and didn't find much. $19.93 cashmere Vince sweater was the best I found. Earlier this week I found a pair of Saint Laurent Janis suede booties for $219.

Lots of Choo's at Tysons but mostly the overpriced 399.97 and up :/ 


I keep seeing all these awesome finds mostly from resellers on IG though  I'm ISO Valentino Noir purses, studded espadrilles wedges (the McQueen or Louboutin 39) One day....


----------



## ilysukixD

Kealakai said:


> These were at the Honolulu Rack this afternoon.




Do you have a better pictures of the sku?


----------



## bagnshoe

Kealakai said:


> These were at the Honolulu Rack this afternoon.



Oh wow. Nice ! Did u end up getting it? Do you have the sku number  for it ?


----------



## applecidered

pinkfeet said:


> It also makes you rethink of buying something if you don't like the rest of the shoe if only buy it for the red bottoms too.
> 
> Some Nordstroms will redo the sole in red if it's that important to you though. Look into it if you really like the shoe.


I've seen my fair share of Loubs that are hideous and stripper-esque but still with the signature red sole. IMO you are essentially paying for that red bottom. This coming from someone who doesn't own a pair. But I also don't blame someone paying a premium for any sort of brand feature (German cars come to mind even though added "performance" does not justify $50k extra for a daily commute).


----------



## dialmee

intrigue said:


> Louboutin wedges $200 size 37.
> PM for location.
> 
> View attachment 3073826
> 
> View attachment 3073827




I love these! Sent you a pm. [emoji4]


----------



## Kealakai

bagnshoe said:


> Oh wow. Nice ! Did u end up getting it? Do you have the sku number  for it ?


Sorry, that's the only picture I have. I didn't buy them, they were too big.


----------



## ilysukixD

Kealakai said:


> Sorry, that's the only picture I have. I didn't buy them, they were too big.




Do you know if it's still available? I tried using the app to search for it but it's not available.


----------



## ag681

Bunch of designer shoes went online at the Rack! Snagged a couple pairs of Balenciaga and Charlotte Olympia


----------



## bagnshoe

Kealakai said:


> Sorry, that's the only picture I have. I didn't buy them, they were too big.



Oh. That sucks. Wish my rack carries valentino studded heels. I Have been searching for a pair like what you found at your rack but no luck yet. Do you know if it is still there?


----------



## vt2159

ag681 said:


> Bunch of designer shoes went online at the Rack! Snagged a couple pairs of Balenciaga and Charlotte Olympia


Thanks for the info! I am currently checking them out, and wow, a few awesome pairs of Gucci and Prade  But they are selling quick. Many only have 1 left.


----------



## aejones8

Thanks for the tip!  Just scored a pair of Jimmy Choo and Prada.  Since these are clearance are they eligible for CTR?


----------



## IStuckACello

There's a tealish green alexander wang Donna hobo for about 299, and ivory valentino rockstud sunglasses for 69, both red tagged at Colma rack about 30 min ago


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at NR Honolulu 
The rockstuds aren't there anymore [emoji80]












Some interesting Bally boots


----------



## yakusoku.af

More from Honolulu NR


Here are some of the TB flats. All of the larger sizes sold out. Even the refurb Reva was $159.97


----------



## ag681

aejones8 said:


> Thanks for the tip!  Just scored a pair of Jimmy Choo and Prada.  Since these are clearance are they eligible for CTR?



The last time I ordered before CTR, customer service said they could adjust if the item is available online. That was a while ago, but doesn't hurt to ask again


----------



## krissa

Found these lovely Prada pumps for $199 red tag. Union square had tons of designer shoes I was in name brand heaven. I got some intel from the worker who said for designer show transfers January and now after designer clearance is the best time to score.   





Description:
Prada d'Orsay Pump (Women)
DESIGNER S:65MM D ORSAY PUMP (8059299858542)

Qty: 1

Color: Pomice

Size: 9.5US / 39.5EU

Price: $199.97


----------



## Michelle1x

luckyblackdress said:


> NR in Columbia, MD 21045 had gold DVF pumps for 100 or so (size 10) and a few pairs of Jimmy Choo sandal heels around size 8 (all less than 200)... those were in the 'regular' shoe racks, not the designer section.
> 
> $500 leather dress (size 4) for about $60 (clearance roundabout) *can't remember the brand, sorry*


For the leather dress, was it a brand called "Centreville Paris"?
There were some leather pants from that brand in SF lately.  They seemed really high quality even though the brand name seemed a little hokey.  They were too small for me otherwise I would have bought them... don't remember how much now.


----------



## krissa

Sz 7 alaia suede pumps @ Union Square


----------



## gquinn

Saw these at Factoria...


----------



## girlhasbags

Does anyone know if they ship from the store?


----------



## girlhasbags

I saw these at the NR in Topanga today


----------



## vt2159

girlhasbags said:


> Does anyone know if they ship from the store?




Yes, they do! Shipping is 7.95.


----------



## kirsten

I got these See by Chloe flats today also a pair of black Valentino Rockstud sunnies.


----------



## kirsten

They also had these Marc by Marc Jacobs boots I should of bought.


----------



## NRjunkie19

Anyone ever try getting a price adjustment from their online rack purchase at their store?


----------



## rocknroll666

Ah! I need to find those Charlotte Olympias in a 39!


----------



## krissa

NRjunkie19 said:


> Anyone ever try getting a price adjustment from their online rack purchase at their store?



Was it purchased on nordstromrack.com? If so, you would have to deal with them directly. The stores can't change the prices. If it's within 7 days (if you're thinking for clear the rack) then just do a live chat with your order # and they should be able to credit you the diff.


----------



## NRjunkie19

krissa said:


> Was it purchased on nordstromrack.com? If so, you would have to deal with them directly. The stores can't change the prices. If it's within 7 days (if you're thinking for clear the rack) then just do a live chat with your order # and they should be able to credit you the diff.




But for that the item needs to still be available online lol so trying to find a way to do it if the item isnt available.


----------



## krissa

NRjunkie19 said:


> But for that the item needs to still be available online lol so trying to find a way to do it if the item isnt available.



I would ask even if it's not, lol. I can't remember if my item was still available but I was able to get an adjustment. No harm in asking. The worst they can do is say no.


----------



## Ms_SaleShopper

Impulse buys from NR. I never thought about the rockstud flats but after trying them on I kinda like them. Not sure if I'm going to get much wear out of them so I'm still debating on if I'm keeping.


----------



## amstevens714

kirsten said:


> They also had these Marc by Marc Jacobs boots I should of bought.
> 
> View attachment 3076630




Those are cool !


----------



## strawberry_pai

Ms_SaleShopper said:


> Impulse buys from NR. I never thought about the rockstud flats but after trying them on I kinda like them. Not sure if I'm going to get much wear out of them so I'm still debating on if I'm keeping.



Those are all great! If you really like them, you should keep it! But if you don't want the Rockstuds, please let me know! 

I just sent you a PM!  Please let me know if you still want the Rockstud flats! I've been wanting one for so long: (


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Ms_SaleShopper said:


> Impulse buys from NR. I never thought about the rockstud flats but after trying them on I kinda like them. Not sure if I'm going to get much wear out of them so I'm still debating on if I'm keeping.


Love them. But keep them only if you will wear them. I keep telling myself that for my purchases lol.


----------



## hongc2

Ms_SaleShopper said:


> Impulse buys from NR. I never thought about the rockstud flats but after trying them on I kinda like them. Not sure if I'm going to get much wear out of them so I'm still debating on if I'm keeping.



Love the Valentinos!!!


----------



## ag681

Ms_SaleShopper said:


> Impulse buys from NR. I never thought about the rockstud flats but after trying them on I kinda like them. Not sure if I'm going to get much wear out of them so I'm still debating on if I'm keeping.



Lovely! I found a pair as well! It's red with studs all over. I tell myself I'm not going to use it as much, but it's still in my possession. LOL. I fall in love with them everytime I put them on &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## My3boyscde

Eeeeeeekkkk!&#128518;&#128525;I was just telling my husband that I wanted a Michelle watch but was holding out for a red tag one from NR. Stopped in today and found this on my 2nd pass through the glass case. The jelly band is really growing on me. It will be $90 after the price adjustment next week!


----------



## ag681

My3boyscde said:


> Eeeeeeekkkk!&#128518;&#128525;I was just telling my husband that I wanted a Michelle watch but was holding out for a red tag one from NR. Stopped in today and found this on my 2nd pass through the glass case. The jelly band is really growing on me. It will be $90 after the price adjustment next week!



Pretty &#128525;


----------



## hedgwin99

My3boyscde said:


> Eeeeeeekkkk![emoji38][emoji7]I was just telling my husband that I wanted a Michelle watch but was holding out for a red tag one from NR. Stopped in today and found this on my 2nd pass through the glass case. The jelly band is really growing on me. It will be $90 after the price adjustment next week!




Amazing !!!!![emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## sanch118

If anyone finds rock stud flats in the caged or regular ones in a size 8 or 8.5 can you please PM me?! I'm green with envy!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

sanch118 said:


> If anyone finds rock stud flats in the caged or regular ones in a size 8 or 8.5 can you please PM me?! I'm green with envy!



Ditto for size 5.  I just ordered the BCBGeneration "Niro" and "Darron" pump in case I never find Valentino rock studs at the Rack (there's no way I'm spending retail on the shoe). I thought the BCBGeneration ones looked more similar vs. the Halogen ones from the anniversary sale. We'll see how comfy they are! 


BCBGeneration "Niro" pump in nude




BCBGeneration "Darron" pump


----------



## adoreburberry

I want some Valentino's  If someone sees a pair size8.5, please let me know   I keep going to my local Nordstrom Rack but nothing...oyy


----------



## sunnysideup8283

My3boyscde said:


> Eeeeeeekkkk![emoji38][emoji7]I was just telling my husband that I wanted a Michelle watch but was holding out for a red tag one from NR. Stopped in today and found this on my 2nd pass through the glass case. The jelly band is really growing on me. It will be $90 after the price adjustment next week!




Great find! If you ever have the opportunity you should check out the fossil outlet. They manufacture Michele watches and I see them there for great prices. Not all fossil outlets have them but if you find one that does you can really get a great deal. I got a leather Michele strap for $20. My friend got this Cloette for less than $1000 with the metal band.


----------



## Lushi

Ms_SaleShopper said:


> Impulse buys from NR. I never thought about the rockstud flats but after trying them on I kinda like them. Not sure if I'm going to get much wear out of them so I'm still debating on if I'm keeping.




If you decide to not keeping them, do you mind, transfer them to me?


----------



## My3boyscde

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Great find! If you ever have the opportunity you should check out the fossil outlet. They manufacture Michele watches and I see them there for great prices. Not all fossil outlets have them but if you find one that does you can really get a great deal. I got a leather Michele strap for $20. My friend got this Cloette for less than $1000 with the metal band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3077708



Oooh.....thanks for the tip!! Though I do love the jelly band it's more of a weekend watch for me. I'd love to find a dressier one for a price like that. The NR I went to had a ton of red tag Michele bands too


----------



## strawberry_pai

After years of waiting, I finally got this bag! Its my very first Alexander Wang Rockie. Although I am not a fan of the black hardware, it's very hard to resist the price!!  Since this upcoming week it will be CTR,  I think I will only end up paying $200 for this one!  And I finally have a green bag!!! &#128516;

It was red tagged for $266. So plus tax I got it around $290!


----------



## couturely

strawberry_pai said:


> After years of waiting, I finally got this bag! Its my very first Alexander Wang Rockie. Although I am not a fan of the black hardware, it's very hard to resist the price!!  Since this upcoming week it will be CTR,  I think I will only end up paying $200 for this one!  And I finally have a green bag!!! [emoji1]
> 
> It was red tagged for $266. So plus tax I got it around $290!




Great find!


----------



## AnnaFreud

strawberry_pai said:


> After years of waiting, I finally got this bag! Its my very first Alexander Wang Rockie. Although I am not a fan of the black hardware, it's very hard to resist the price!!  Since this upcoming week it will be CTR,  I think I will only end up paying $200 for this one!  And I finally have a green bag!!! [emoji1]
> 
> It was red tagged for $266. So plus tax I got it around $290!




Congrats! That's a great price. Love that color!


----------



## yakusoku.af

strawberry_pai said:


> After years of waiting, I finally got this bag! Its my very first Alexander Wang Rockie. Although I am not a fan of the black hardware, it's very hard to resist the price!!  Since this upcoming week it will be CTR,  I think I will only end up paying $200 for this one!  And I finally have a green bag!!! [emoji1]
> 
> It was red tagged for $266. So plus tax I got it around $290!




Such a pretty color! And lucky it's red tagged! My Rockie wasn't red tag!


----------



## katran26

Anyone know what day they will price reduce next week? Last time (for the Boston rack) it was over the weekend I believe...


----------



## psxgurl

Does anyone own Vince Boots?  Particularly the Chukka kind?  I bought a pair of Taupe ones at the Rack near me, just wondering how they feel over time.


----------



## KathrynS

I came across a Valentino Scarab Finger-Clutch in black today. $669 and was a red sticker. Didn't get SKU because there was no outer tag but PM for store location.


----------



## kirsten

What's the CTR? The See by Chloe shoes I bought last night were red tagged. Can I get them for less now?


----------



## shpahlc

ag681 said:


> Lovely! I found a pair as well! It's red with studs all over. I tell myself I'm not going to use it as much, but it's still in my possession. LOL. I fall in love with them everytime I put them on &#9786;&#65039;



So many times I have returned purchases that I'm not sure about...and in the end I deeply regret it.

I would say if you can afford them, keep them!  They are wonderful (just like the red valentinos too).  Those shoes are so much fun...and at that price, hard to pass up.


----------



## gquinn

Love all the Valentino Rockstuds you girls are scoring! I've come across Chanel and Louboutin but not a pair of rockstuds yet. Hoping it will be soon....


----------



## krissa

kirsten said:


> What's the CTR? The See by Chloe shoes I bought last night were red tagged. Can I get them for less now?



Hold on to your receipt and bring the shoes and receipt back Thurs 7/30-Sat 8/2 for an adjustment.


----------



## krissa

I returned a super cute pair of NQC Manolo Leopard pumps sz 38 to White Plains store. $229.97 blue tag.They were too tight for me. Will upload a pic if I can find one.


----------



## strawberry_pai

AnnaFreud said:


> Congrats! That's a great price. Love that color!




Thank you so much! The color grew on me and I have too many black bags so this is something new to me!






yakusoku.af said:


> Such a pretty color! And lucky it's red tagged! My Rockie wasn't red tag!




Oh congratulations!  What color did you end up getting and how much was it?! 






couturely said:


> Great find!



Thank you very much!


----------



## strawberry_pai

I'm actually been buying a lot of my designer items at Nordstrom Rack! While I haven't exactly found any Rockstuds yet *crossing fingers that I find one soon! I want one so bad! &#128549;* here's my advice at finding good items at the Rack!

Try to go from Tuesday-Saturdays. This is the time they usually get most of their new shipments. For my Rack, I usually go around Tuesday and for some odd reason, I always find good designer goodies around those days! And also be there early! Luckily I work at graveyard shift so I usually go when the Rack is about to be opened!

Don't forget to also search at the bottom of the shoe section because a lot of times, there's always something good down that rack! Thats where I actually found my Givenchy slip on sneakers and 2 of my CL shoes! 

This is the only advice I can give out so far. I think this is also why those girls at IG get so much of the designer items. I know they go very early in the morning and I am pretty sure they have connection as well. It does sucks that majority of their finds they only end up selling it to other people instead of us but it's not a fair world you know? I do know that the girls from IG live around Southern California and Texas so majority of their finds are around SoCal and Texas!

So to sum up my advice, go at mornings when the store is about to open and go around Tuesday - Saturday mornings! 

I hope this can help out for people who are seeking good designer Rack items!! 

Happy Hunting everybody!&#128516;


----------



## vt2159

strawberry_pai said:


> I'm actually been buying a lot of my designer items at Nordstrom Rack! While I haven't exactly found any Rockstuds yet *crossing fingers that I find one soon! I want one so bad! &#55357;&#56869;* here's my advice at finding good items at the Rack!
> 
> Try to go from Tuesday-Saturdays. This is the time they usually get most of their new shipments. For my Rack, I usually go around Tuesday and for some odd reason, I always find good designer goodies around those days! And also be there early! Luckily I work at graveyard shift so I usually go when the Rack is about to be opened!
> 
> Don't forget to also search at the bottom of the shoe section because a lot of times, there's always something good down that rack! Thats where I actually found my Givenchy slip on sneakers and 2 of my CL shoes!
> 
> This is the only advice I can give out so far. I think this is also why those girls at IG get so much of the designer items. I know they go very early in the morning and I am pretty sure they have connection as well. It does sucks that majority of their finds they only end up selling it to other people instead of us but it's not a fair world you know? I do know that the girls from IG live around Southern California and Texas so majority of their finds are around SoCal and Texas!
> 
> So to sum up my advice, go at mornings when the store is about to open and go around Tuesday - Saturday mornings!
> 
> I hope this can help out for people who are seeking good designer Rack items!!
> 
> Happy Hunting everybody!&#55357;&#56836;


Ha, no wonder I hardly find anything good in LA. I go at the wrong days/times and even then, I probably will not beat the IG resellers since I live far from one and do not go often enough. I have had some luck in Northern CA stores since I have more time during the summers to go during the weekdays to look.


----------



## strawberry_pai

vt2159 said:


> Ha, no wonder I hardly find anything good in LA. I go at the wrong days/times and even then, I probably will not beat the IG resellers since I live far from one and do not go often enough. I have had some luck in Northern CA stores since I have more time during the summers to go during the weekdays to look.



Yeah I am sure they go everyday because they have the time. But yeah majority of my finds, I usually go when the store is about to open. I am sure you will find one soon! All of my advice was really based on my experience and since I've been a customer of NR since 2008, I always end up going on the morning time ( I live in SoCal so the time that the store opens here is around 10 am) . When you go at the afternoon,  it's hard to find good items anymore so if one of these days you have the time, go at the days I've mentioned: D! 

My mom found her Mulberry bag at NR as well! We both went around the time when the store is about to open : )


----------



## vt2159

strawberry_pai said:


> Yeah I am sure they go everyday because they have the time. But yeah majority of my finds, I usually go when the store is about to open. I am sure you will find one soon! All of my advice was really based on my experience and since I've been a customer of NR since 2008, I always end up going on the morning time ( I live in SoCal so the time that the store opens here is around 10 am) . When you go at the afternoon,  it's hard to find good items anymore so if one of these days you have the time, go at the days I've mentioned: D!
> 
> My mom found her Mulberry bag at NR as well! We both went around the time when the store is about to open : )




That's awesome! I am a teacher, so the weekdays are a no-go unless it's a holiday. So I usually go Saturday, sometimes at opening sometimes after I've gone to the mall/Nordstrom since it's across the street. One of these days, I'll get lucky


----------



## strawberry_pai

vt2159 said:


> That's awesome! I am a teacher, so the weekdays are a no-go unless it's a holiday. So I usually go Saturday, sometimes at opening sometimes after I've gone to the mall/Nordstrom since its across the street. One of these days, I'll get lucky



Check out the website as well! Sometimes there are some hidden gems there! I found 1 Paige denim for $10 and a Hudson jeans for $5 at the website! They dont have any more sale jeans unfortunately but hopefully one of these days they will go on sale again! I think the shipping costs around $7 btw!


----------



## vt2159

strawberry_pai said:


> Check out the website as well! Sometimes there are some hidden gems there! I found 1 Paige denim for $10 and a Hudson jeans for $5 at the website! They dont have any more sale jeans unfortunately but hopefully one of these days they will go on sale again! I think the shipping costs around $7 btw!




Thanks, I'll definitely take a look. I don't think I've ever found deals that good online but I probably didn't spend enough time looking. I usually look at a few brands I like, and then the dresses selection since that's what I wear to work mostly. I was way too late on the jeans sale since I wasn't keeping up with the thread for a while.


----------



## strawberry_pai

vt2159 said:


> Thanks, I'll definitely take a look. I don't think I've ever found deals that good online but I probably didn't spend enough time looking. I usually look at a few brands I like, and then the dresses selection since that's what I wear to work mostly. I was way too late on the jeans sale since I wasn't keeping up with the thread for a while.



Right now I was browsing the website and I only found one good Hudson jeans for $30 but Its a weird color haha! I wish you luck! If you are around SoCal,  I'll happily PM you on what Rack I go to! &#128516;


----------



## vt2159

strawberry_pai said:


> Right now I was browsing the website and I only found one good Hudson jeans for $30 but Its a weird color haha! I wish you luck! If you are around SoCal,  I'll happily PM you on what Rack I go to! [emoji1]




I am currently visiting family in Northern California, but yes, if you can let me know which Rack you've had success with would be great. Thank you!!


----------



## D.Q.

View attachment 3077977


I found these chandlers this weekend on clearance for $95




And these boots for $200 red tag.


----------



## D.Q.

Sorry the first attachment didn't work. Tory Burch Chandler for $95 red tag.


----------



## yakusoku.af

strawberry_pai said:


> Thank you so much! The color grew on me and I have too many black bags so this is something new to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh congratulations!  What color did you end up getting and how much was it?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!




I found a bronze iridescent Rockie for $269.97 a few months ago. They also had a white Rocco for $299.97 but it wasn't red tag either.


----------



## bagnshoe

Ms_SaleShopper said:


> Impulse buys from NR. I never thought about the rockstud flats but after trying them on I kinda like them. Not sure if I'm going to get much wear out of them so I'm still debating on if I'm keeping.



So envious with your valentino finds. Mine neve stock any high end designers item. Which rack is this located at? Would love to stumble upon a valentino flat one day &#128516;


----------



## PetiteFromSF

vt2159 said:


> I am currently visiting family in Northern California, but yes, if you can let me know which Rack you've had success with would be great. Thank you!!



San Leandro gets all the good stuff


----------



## strawberry_pai

I know one of them is at Orange County. They get a lot of good stuff there! I live too far from that area but I've seen some of the reseller from IG get Chanel flats and Sac De Jours there!


----------



## vt2159

elisainthecity said:


> San Leandro gets all the good stuff





strawberry_pai said:


> I know one of them is at Orange County. They get a lot of good stuff there! I live too far from that area but I've seen some of the reseller from IG get Chanel flats and Sac De Jours there!



Both places far away from me, especially the OC since I live in the Valley and work in the westside. Maybe I will take a trip to San Leandro this week


----------



## strawberry_pai

vt2159 said:


> Both places far away from me, especially the OC since I live in the Valley and work in the westside. Maybe I will take a trip to San Leandro this week



I sent you a PM just now!


----------



## anabanana745

Ms_SaleShopper said:


> Impulse buys from NR. I never thought about the rockstud flats but after trying them on I kinda like them. Not sure if I'm going to get much wear out of them so I'm still debating on if I'm keeping.




In love with the choos! That's actually the style I was eyeing at Nordstrom and my size too lol. If you get buyers remorse would gladly take them off your hands [emoji7].


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Yay! I finally got my Rockie at the rack too - unfortunately it was a couple weeks ago so I can't get the price adjustment. I got the larger one so it was $310. Now if only I could find size 40 Rockstuds already...



strawberry_pai said:


> After years of waiting, I finally got this bag! Its my very first Alexander Wang Rockie. Although I am not a fan of the black hardware, it's very hard to resist the price!!  Since this upcoming week it will be CTR,  I think I will only end up paying $200 for this one!  And I finally have a green bag!!! &#128516;
> 
> It was red tagged for $266. So plus tax I got it around $290!


----------



## Ms_SaleShopper

bagnshoe said:


> So envious with your valentino finds. Mine neve stock any high end designers item. Which rack is this located at? Would love to stumble upon a valentino flat one day &#55357;&#56836;


I found them at the Atlanta Buckhead location


----------



## Ms_SaleShopper

anabanana745 said:


> In love with the choos! That's actually the style I was eyeing at Nordstrom and my size too lol. If you get buyers remorse would gladly take them off your hands [emoji7].


Love the choos!  I have them in white, and they are so comfy.  The nude was too gorgeous to pass up.  I found the white ones at the same location a few months ago.  I'm going to peek in later this week, If I see any of the same style and size - I'll let you know.


----------



## strawberry_pai

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Yay! I finally got my Rockie at the rack too - unfortunately it was a couple weeks ago so I can't get the price adjustment. I got the larger one so it was $310. Now if only I could find size 40 Rockstuds already...




Oh that's super awesome!  We are now Rockie sisters LOL (sounds a bit cheesy I know! ) What color did you end up getting?!  And aww well at least you finally have the bag! I know what you mean though, we wanna save money as much as we can!  

Ugh I know what you mean about the Rockstuds! Ive been eyeing one for years!! For some odd reason, my NR has good designer goodies except that they never ever get Rockstuds!  AHH!  I hope the NR gods will help me find one soon! I'm dying!  &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## strawberry_pai

yakusoku.af said:


> I found a bronze iridescent Rockie for $269.97 a few months ago. They also had a white Rocco for $299.97 but it wasn't red tag either.



Oh that's odd. Majority of the designer goods I found last week was all red tagged. I even found a Dolce Gabanna flower tote bag and it was a red tag. (PRICE WAS $385). For what they told me, blue tag usually means online items. I don't know...this whole blue and red tag makes everything more complicated :/


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

LOL - hopefully we can be Rockstud sister soon too! I got it in Tangerine with pale gold hardware. I'm so obsessed. I posted a pic a couple pages back but you can see more on my blog or Insta. Fingers crossed for Rockstuds this year! 



strawberry_pai said:


> Oh that's super awesome!  We are now Rockie sisters LOL (sounds a bit cheesy I know! ) What color did you end up getting?!  And aww well at least you finally have the bag! I know what you mean though, we wanna save money as much as we can!
> 
> Ugh I know what you mean about the Rockstuds! Ive been eyeing one for years!! For some odd reason, my NR has good designer goodies except that they never ever get Rockstuds!  AHH!  I hope the NR gods will help me find one soon! I'm dying!  &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## yakusoku.af

strawberry_pai said:


> Oh that's odd. Majority of the designer goods I found last week was all red tagged. I even found a Dolce Gabanna flower tote bag and it was a red tag. (PRICE WAS $385). For what they told me, blue tag usually means online items. I don't know...this whole blue and red tag makes everything more complicated :/




I think all of the recent red tags are from the Designer Sale that just ended at Nordstrom. So they are FLS transfers. Most of the designer bags I've been seeing have been white or blue tagged excluding them from CTR.


----------



## applecidered

Seeing everyone's finds makes me want to head to NR but I'll be good and wait until Friday. Is it Friday or Thursday for CTR? I'm gonna take my chances instead of going twice and price adjusting.


----------



## Lushi

at Henderson rack


----------



## daisygrl

My3boyscde said:


> Eeeeeeekkkk![emoji38][emoji7]I was just telling my husband that I wanted a Michelle watch but was holding out for a red tag one from NR. Stopped in today and found this on my 2nd pass through the glass case. The jelly band is really growing on me. It will be $90 after the price adjustment next week!




Can you please post a pic of this $90 tag? I called and they are $975, I was told.


----------



## LnA

I returned a pair of blue tagged rag and bone newburys (loved them but too tight) and when I asked the store associate to search for a different size for me she said she can't because blue tags are all hautelook returns, which is not true from my experience. They're all over the place re these tags.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

strawberry_pai said:


> After years of waiting, I finally got this bag! Its my very first Alexander Wang Rockie. Although I am not a fan of the black hardware, it's very hard to resist the price!!  Since this upcoming week it will be CTR,  I think I will only end up paying $200 for this one!  And I finally have a green bag!!! [emoji1]
> 
> It was red tagged for $266. So plus tax I got it around $290!




So jealous love the color!!!


----------



## RCCway

Found these in black at NR today. They were a blue tag,  but the price that rang up was 25% less than what was marked. $104! I was excited! http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/paul-green-aubrey-bootie-women/3748653


----------



## cinnabun4chu

buyingpig said:


> Picked up these Golden Goose sneakers for $140ish, will be able to take another 25% off with PA. They seem like a lot of fun to wear.



That is amazing!!!!  I wish I could find a deal like that..


----------



## anabanana745

Ms_SaleShopper said:


> Love the choos!  I have them in white, and they are so comfy.  The nude was too gorgeous to pass up.  I found the white ones at the same location a few months ago.  I'm going to peek in later this week, If I see any of the same style and size - I'll let you know.




You're the best! I saw them in an all over sparkle color in Nordstrom and totally fell in love. Gorgeous shoe and surprisingly comfortable considering the heel height and lack of platform.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Ms_SaleShopper said:


> I found them at the Atlanta Buckhead location


I tend to forget about Buckhead and go straight to Perimeter. I'll need to visit more.


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

D.Q. said:


> View attachment 3078000
> 
> 
> Sorry the first attachment didn't work. Tory Burch Chandler for $95 red tag.


Where are these located and in what size?  Do you happen to have the UPC?


----------



## Cthai

Hi! I need some advice on should I keep this Marc Jacobs bag! It's $323.75 ( red tag) I don't have any red bag and it's super cute... Just don't know if I can pull it off ... With PA the bag will be around $250 which i consider a good deal...


----------



## meowmix318

Cthai said:


> Hi! I need some advice on should I keep this Marc Jacobs bag! It's $323.75 ( red tag) I don't have any red bag and it's super cute... Just don't know if I can pull it off ... With PA the bag will be around $250 which i consider a good deal...



That is a cute bag, I like the shape of it. For myself, I love cross body bags so I can have my hands free. I usually prefer neutral colors. But I also have some Kate Spade bags that are colorful.


----------



## Cthai

meowmix318 said:


> That is a cute bag, I like the shape of it. For myself, I love cross body bags so I can have my hands free. I usually prefer neutral colors. But I also have some Kate Spade bags that are colorful.



I do like the shape of it as well and love th extra strap . I wish it was black lol but the color is really pretty ... OMG so  indecisive lol I think I'm going to get the PA this week and hold on to it and think about it lol


----------



## meowmix318

Cthai said:


> I do like the shape of it as well and love th extra strap . I wish it was black lol but the color is really pretty ... OMG so  indecisive lol I think I'm going to get the PA this week and hold on to it and think about it lol



Nothing wrong with that


----------



## strawberry_pai

Cthai said:


> Hi! I need some advice on should I keep this Marc Jacobs bag! It's $323.75 ( red tag) I don't have any red bag and it's super cute... Just don't know if I can pull it off ... With PA the bag will be around $250 which i consider a good deal...



The bag reminds me of the bigger version of Chloe Paraty!  Personally,  I am never a fan of Marc Jacobs bag. The only bag I owned and liked was the Marc Jacobs Stam. There's just something about Marc Jacobs bag that I don't like. I will admit that the quality is good! If you really do like the bag and you want something practical, then you should get it!  If it's an impulse buy, try to think about it more! $250 is a really good price for a bag though, I will admit that! I personally like bags that stands out a lot and unique looking! &#128512;

I have passed on plenty of bags already (ie: an Alexander Mcqueen Legend bag! I love the bag and the price* it was $550!* but I thought I can get something better!)

Good luck though! &#128516;


----------



## strawberry_pai

sunnysideup8283 said:


> So jealous love the color!!!



Thank you very much! &#128516;&#128512;


----------



## strawberry_pai

Is it me or I feel like Jimmy Choos are falling almost on the same category of Tory Burch and Coach shoes?  What I'm trying to say is that, I feel like I always see Jimmy Choo shoes that when I find one, I'm usually don't get too excited anymore because I see it too many times already!


----------



## cuhlee

Had trouble with my app and couldn't post these earlier, but I saw a bunch of designer shoes at the SF Downtown NR, including: 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Nicholas Kirkwood black suede flats, sz 36 or 36.5 (can't remember), $289.99 blue tag 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Valentino black leather pumps with stud on heel (I wish they were rockstuds but they're still really nice and were in perfect shape) sz 36.5 (fyi, I'm typically a 36 or 36.5 and these were way too big for me), $199.99 blue tag, worn/refurbished. I put these on hold until close today so they'll likely be back on the floor tomorrow morning but pm me if you want the name they were held under. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Lanvin gold embossed flats, $189.99 red tagged. I got these but am giving them some thought. after a price adjustment, they'll be about $140 which seems like a good deal, but I wanna make sure I'll get enough use out of them. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Manolo Blahnik black chaos kitten heel sandals, sz 36, $229.99, blue tagged, worn/refinished. Also got these but am thinking about taking them back. 

Also saw a bunch of Jimmy Choos, Alexander Wang pumps, a pair of leopard Charlotte Olympia pumps, and a couple of different Prada sandals.


----------



## polevshchikov

Love the Valentino.


----------



## Shopmore

cuhlee said:


> Had trouble with my app and couldn't post these earlier, but I saw a bunch of designer shoes at the SF Downtown NR, including:
> 
> View attachment 3079328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicholas Kirkwood black suede flats, sz 36 or 36.5 (can't remember), $289.99 blue tag
> 
> View attachment 3079330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino black leather pumps with stud on heel (I wish they were rockstuds but they're still really nice and were in perfect shape) sz 36.5 (fyi, I'm typically a 36 or 36.5 and these were way too big for me), $199.99 blue tag, worn/refurbished. I put these on hold until close today so they'll likely be back on the floor tomorrow morning but pm me if you want the name they were held under.
> 
> View attachment 3079339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin gold embossed flats, $189.99 red tagged. I got these but am giving them some thought. after a price adjustment, they'll be about $140 which seems like a good deal, but I wanna make sure I'll get enough use out of them.
> 
> View attachment 3079351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik black chaos kitten heel sandals, sz 36, $229.99, blue tagged, worn/refinished. Also got these but am thinking about taking them back.
> 
> Also saw a bunch of Jimmy Choos, Alexander Wang pumps, a pair of leopard Charlotte Olympia pumps, and a couple of different Prada sandals.




What size are the Lanvin?


----------



## My3boyscde

daisygrl said:


> Can you please post a pic of this $90 tag? I called and they are $975, I was told.



Here you go! &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I wouldn't go that far but I know what you mean. I've been seeing Choos left and right but they aren't cheap enough or special enough for me to get excited about. 



strawberry_pai said:


> Is it me or I feel like Jimmy Choos are falling almost on the same category of Tory Burch and Coach shoes?  What I'm trying to say is that, I feel like I always see Jimmy Choo shoes that when I find one, I'm usually don't get too excited anymore because I see it too many times already!


----------



## klynneann

Cthai said:


> Hi! I need some advice on should I keep this Marc Jacobs bag! It's $323.75 ( red tag) I don't have any red bag and it's super cute... Just don't know if I can pull it off ... With PA the bag will be around $250 which i consider a good deal...



Keep! I always liked this bag but couldn't find the right color for me. I think that's a great price too.


----------



## daisygrl

My3boyscde said:


> Here you go! [emoji4][emoji4]




Thank you! My friend was interested and couldn't believe the price. Since I know nothing about watch, I couldn't really say whether it is a deal. [emoji4]


----------



## cuhlee

Shopmore said:


> What size are the Lanvin?




Oops sorry I didn't post that! The Lanvin are sz 36  they seem to run a little larger than the classic Lanvin ballet flats. The SKU is not assorted so feel free to pm me if you're interested


----------



## Dahls

Hi all,

Like many others, I've been on the hunt for Rockstuds....

If anyone sees the caged flats in size 38 or 38.5 please put on hold or DM me. I'm happy to return the favor and post any finds in other sizes. 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Cthai said:


> Hi! I need some advice on should I keep this Marc Jacobs bag! It's $323.75 ( red tag) I don't have any red bag and it's super cute... Just don't know if I can pull it off ... With PA the bag will be around $250 which i consider a good deal...




Keep! I wouldn't buy any Marc Jacobs bag at regular price because they have awful resell value but that's a great price and even better with the PA. The extra strap is nice and I love red bags for that pop of color.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

AnnaFreud said:


> Keep! I wouldn't buy any Marc Jacobs bag at regular price because they have awful resell value but that's a great price and even better with the PA. The extra strap is nice and I love red bags for that pop of color.



Yes! Especially since it's a Marc Jacobs not MBMJ!


----------



## pecknnibble

cuhlee said:


> Had trouble with my app and couldn't post these earlier, but I saw a bunch of designer shoes at the SF Downtown NR, including:
> 
> View attachment 3079328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicholas Kirkwood black suede flats, sz 36 or 36.5 (can't remember), $289.99 blue tag
> 
> View attachment 3079330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino black leather pumps with stud on heel (I wish they were rockstuds but they're still really nice and were in perfect shape) sz 36.5 (fyi, I'm typically a 36 or 36.5 and these were way too big for me), $199.99 blue tag, worn/refurbished. I put these on hold until close today so they'll likely be back on the floor tomorrow morning but pm me if you want the name they were held under.
> 
> View attachment 3079339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin gold embossed flats, $189.99 red tagged. I got these but am giving them some thought. after a price adjustment, they'll be about $140 which seems like a good deal, but I wanna make sure I'll get enough use out of them.
> 
> View attachment 3079351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik black chaos kitten heel sandals, sz 36, $229.99, blue tagged, worn/refinished. Also got these but am thinking about taking them back.
> 
> Also saw a bunch of Jimmy Choos, Alexander Wang pumps, a pair of leopard Charlotte Olympia pumps, and a couple of different Prada sandals.




Love the Valentino!


----------



## ozmodiar

I bought captoe Lanvin flats, red tagged $190! They even had the original dustbag and box, albeit with the lid ripped off.


----------



## D.Q.

Shoppingwitmimi said:


> Where are these located and in what size?  Do you happen to have the UPC?



These are 9.5 and I don't have the UPC with me, I left the shoes at my moms so I can get a PA this week.


----------



## leilani01

2 pairs of gold Manolos (size 5? and 36.5) and 1 pair of gold Charlotte Olympia (size 35.5) at the Metro Point Nordstrom Rack today around 10:30 am.

All the shoes were in the regular shoes section, not Designer shoes.


----------



## strawberry_pai

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I wouldn't go that far but I know what you mean. I've been seeing Choos left and right but they aren't cheap enough or special enough for me to get excited about.



Yeah I know what you mean! Jimmy Choo is still a good brand don't get me wrong but I just see it everywhere: ( I remember the time when the worn and refinished shoes back in 2008 were priced $80! I got 2 pairs of Jimmy Choo shoes for only $80! Now that was the time I got very excited!  

Now it's kinda an "ehhh " moment to me.&#128532;


----------



## strawberry_pai

AnnaFreud said:


> Keep! I wouldn't buy any Marc Jacobs bag at regular price because they have awful resell value but that's a great price and even better with the PA. The extra strap is nice and I love red bags for that pop of color.




I agree with you!  Ugh I was trying to sell my Stam and guess what?! They only want to give me less than $200 for it!  So I'm like "NOPE! I'm keeping the bag!".


----------



## Cthai

strawberry_pai said:


> I agree with you!  Ugh I was trying to sell my Stam and guess what?! They only want to give me less than $200 for it!  So I'm like "NOPE! I'm keeping the bag!".



I had the Stam and sold it because it was just too heavy for me to carry. But I did get a good price for it. That was my first MJ bag and I haven't brought another MJ back since ... I'm going to keep this bag... It's different and I do like the pop of color


----------



## cuhlee

the Valentinos have been purchased by a lovely TPFer. Please no more pms. Thanks!  



cuhlee said:


> Had trouble with my app and couldn't post these earlier, but I saw a bunch of designer shoes at the SF Downtown NR, including:
> 
> View attachment 3079328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicholas Kirkwood black suede flats, sz 36 or 36.5 (can't remember), $289.99 blue tag
> 
> View attachment 3079330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino black leather pumps with stud on heel (I wish they were rockstuds but they're still really nice and were in perfect shape) sz 36.5 (fyi, I'm typically a 36 or 36.5 and these were way too big for me), $199.99 blue tag, worn/refurbished. I put these on hold until close today so they'll likely be back on the floor tomorrow morning but pm me if you want the name they were held under.
> 
> View attachment 3079339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin gold embossed flats, $189.99 red tagged. I got these but am giving them some thought. after a price adjustment, they'll be about $140 which seems like a good deal, but I wanna make sure I'll get enough use out of them.
> 
> View attachment 3079351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik black chaos kitten heel sandals, sz 36, $229.99, blue tagged, worn/refinished. Also got these but am thinking about taking them back.
> 
> Also saw a bunch of Jimmy Choos, Alexander Wang pumps, a pair of leopard Charlotte Olympia pumps, and a couple of different Prada sandals.


----------



## NordstromRack

Some notable things I saw at NR Liberty Tree Mall today:

- Bunch of Jimmy Choo shoes - many sizes
- St. John Collection black knit coat (altered or refinished), size 10- $199.97
- MbMJ Cream colored Petal to the Metal Natasha Bag - $239.97
- Burberry white colored sandals (red tag) - $159.97
- Tan Dansko clogs (worn and refinished) size 39 - $46.97
- LK Bennett black heels (red tag) size 8.5 - $149.97
- Prada black flip flops (worn and refinished) size 8.5 - $119.97
- Tan AGL buckle detail flats (worn and refinished) size 9.5 - $109.97


----------



## NordstromRack

Some notable things I saw at NR Liberty Tree Mall today:

- Bunch of Jimmy Choo shoes - many sizes
- St. John Collection black knit coat (altered or refinished), size 10- $199.97
- MbMJ Cream colored Petal to the Metal Natasha Bag - $239.97
- Burberry white colored sandals (red tag) - $159.97
- Tan Dansko clogs (worn and refinished) size 39 - $46.97
- LK Bennett black heels (red tag) size 8.5 - $149.97
- Prada black flip flops (worn and refinished) size 8.5 - $119.97
- Tan AGL buckle detail flats (worn and refinished) size 9.5 - $109.97


----------



## PetiteFromSF

cuhlee said:


> the Valentinos have been purchased by a lovely TPFer. Please no more pms. Thanks!



Was this 555 9th St location?


----------



## Mimmy

cuhlee said:


> the Valentinos have been purchased by a lovely TPFer. Please no more pms. Thanks!



Thanks, cuhlee! They should be on their way to me on the opposite coast; can't wait![emoji7]



elisainthecity said:


> Was this 555 9th St location?



Yes, it was.


----------



## cuhlee

elisainthecity said:


> Was this 555 9th St location?




Yes  they must have just gotten a shipment bc I haven't had much luck there lately


----------



## strawberry_pai

Cthai said:


> I had the Stam and sold it because it was just too heavy for me to carry. But I did get a good price for it. That was my first MJ bag and I haven't brought another MJ back since ... I'm going to keep this bag... It's different and I do like the pop of color



I still have my Stam with me and you are right. It is pretty heavy. I took the chain out so it will be less heavy for me. I will admit though that the bag is very roomy and sturdy! Thats good that you like the bag! At least you will be able to get the bag for $250 now which is a good price!


----------



## bagnshoe

Ms_SaleShopper said:


> I found them at the Atlanta Buckhead location



Hi ms_saleshopper, if you ever stumble again with the Valentino rockstud size 37, would you be able to place that on hold and pm me? Would love to own a pair. thanks in advance. Really appreciate.


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

D.Q. said:


> These are 9.5 and I don't have the UPC with me, I left the shoes at my moms so I can get a PA this week.


What rack did you find them?


----------



## Michelle1x

NordstromRack said:


> Some notable things I saw at NR Liberty Tree Mall today:
> 
> - Bunch of Jimmy Choo shoes - many sizes
> - St. John Collection black knit coat (altered or refinished), size 10- $199.97
> - MbMJ Cream colored Petal to the Metal Natasha Bag - $239.97
> - Burberry white colored sandals (red tag) - $159.97
> - Tan Dansko clogs (worn and refinished) size 39 - $46.97
> - LK Bennett black heels (red tag) size 8.5 - $149.97
> - Prada black flip flops (worn and refinished) size 8.5 - $119.97
> - Tan AGL buckle detail flats (worn and refinished) size 9.5 - $109.97



Can you give me any details on the St John?  Just a black coat?  Tia!


----------



## Michelle1x

I don't follow Jimmy Choo but I am seeing TONS of a silver metallic bucket bag at almost every rack, multiple copies of it too.  I don't know the name of the bag, sorry- but they want about $550 for it.  Seems a little plain to me.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Found these Tom Ford "Abbey" sunglasses for $199 today at Glendale. Is that still pricey? It was not red or blue tagged. Let me know if anyone wants the sku. Also, the description on my receipt says "injected sunglasses." Anyone know what the heck that means?


----------



## strawberry_pai

AnnaFreud said:


> Found these Tom Ford "Abbey" sunglasses for $199 today at Glendale. Is that still pricey? It was not red or blue tagged. Let me know if anyone wants the sku. Also, the description on my receipt says "injected sunglasses." Anyone know what the heck that means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3080488




For me, yea it's still expensive for a pair of sunglasses. I would only pay $100 or less for a pair but $199? That's too much!


----------



## SophiaWasHere

Cthai said:


> Hi! I need some advice on should I keep this Marc Jacobs bag! It's $323.75 ( red tag) I don't have any red bag and it's super cute... Just don't know if I can pull it off ... With PA the bag will be around $250 which i consider a good deal...


I have this in orange and love it. My main complaint is that the strap constantly moves. You adjust the strap by sliding it and putting a metal knob thing into a hole.  The top portion never stays put. Kind of hard to put into words, but picture a rainbow as the main strap. The top strap slides and forms a U-shape above that. 

Also, the gold MJ embossing faded off mine within 6 months.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I saw the Blare and Boho - but both without the chains. I got both styles cheaper and cuter at the sample sale. They are red tagged so the price won't be terrible with CTR. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/jimmy-choo-blare-metallic-leather-tote/3878942

http://www.lyst.com/bags/jimmy-choo-biker-cracked-metallic-leather-hobo-platinum/





Michelle1x said:


> I don't follow Jimmy Choo but I am seeing TONS of a silver metallic bucket bag at almost every rack, multiple copies of it too.  I don't know the name of the bag, sorry- but they want about $550 for it.  Seems a little plain to me.


----------



## Fj092406

AnnaFreud said:


> Found these Tom Ford "Abbey" sunglasses for $199 today at Glendale. Is that still pricey? It was not red or blue tagged. Let me know if anyone wants the sku. Also, the description on my receipt says "injected sunglasses." Anyone know what the heck that means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3080488



I think that means like plastic or has to do with the material they are made of. I believe anyways...not 100% sure


----------



## Fj092406

AnnaFreud said:


> Found these Tom Ford "Abbey" sunglasses for $199 today at Glendale. Is that still pricey? It was not red or blue tagged. Let me know if anyone wants the sku. Also, the description on my receipt says "injected sunglasses." Anyone know what the heck that means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3080488


 Actually just found this online...
"As the name implies, injection mold frames are made by injecting a more brittle petroleum based plastic that is liquified, then injected into an aluminum or stainless steel mold. Colors are added through a spray application then coated and tumbled for shine. Injection mold frames are generally less expensive but considered to be lower quality."


----------



## Fj092406

Has anyone seen cheaper Celine sunglasses? I never see Celine sunnies at the rack but I know some people have found them before


----------



## sunnysideup8283

AnnaFreud said:


> Found these Tom Ford "Abbey" sunglasses for $199 today at Glendale. Is that still pricey? It was not red or blue tagged. Let me know if anyone wants the sku. Also, the description on my receipt says "injected sunglasses." Anyone know what the heck that means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3080488




I think it's too expensive especially cuz it's an older style. Ultimately do you really like the glasses or do you like that they're Tom Ford?  I always ask myself that now when I'm racking.


----------



## phoebet

Fj092406 said:


> Has anyone seen cheaper Celine sunglasses? I never see Celine sunnies at the rack but I know some people have found them before


I got my two pairs of Celine from Saks off 5th in Costa Mesa.


----------



## Michelle1x

NordstromRack said:


> Some notable things I saw at NR Liberty Tree Mall today:
> 
> - Bunch of Jimmy Choo shoes - many sizes
> - St. John Collection black knit coat (altered or refinished), size 10- $199.97
> - MbMJ Cream colored Petal to the Metal Natasha Bag - $239.97
> - Burberry white colored sandals (red tag) - $159.97
> - Tan Dansko clogs (worn and refinished) size 39 - $46.97
> - LK Bennett black heels (red tag) size 8.5 - $149.97
> - Prada black flip flops (worn and refinished) size 8.5 - $119.97
> - Tan AGL buckle detail flats (worn and refinished) size 9.5 - $109.97



I went ahead and bought that St John Topper (or whatever it turns out to be)- thanks!  I've always considered $400 to be a good price on those (regular is about $1900) so $199 is a steal.

Not many here are interested in St John but it is a VERY pricey brand.


----------



## Michelle1x

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I saw the Blare and Boho - but both without the chains. I got both styles cheaper and cuter at the sample sale. They are red tagged so the price won't be terrible with CTR.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/jimmy-choo-blare-metallic-leather-tote/3878942
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/bags/jimmy-choo-biker-cracked-metallic-leather-hobo-platinum/




Its not the blare, could be the Boho... the metallic pewter of the Boho from your link is definitely the color, but from what I recall, it looked more like the MK Tonne in a silver metallic than anything else.  Really just a plain bag, but if somebody wants a metallic silver bag it is definitely that.

I'm going on a reconnaissance mission today so I will do more elaborate intel and post back.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Fj092406 said:


> Has anyone seen cheaper Celine sunglasses? I never see Celine sunnies at the rack but I know some people have found them before




They had some at Glendale for about $149 for a few months ago.


----------



## DrMom12

I've found lots of great things... mostly Tory Burch and Prada shoes but my absolute fave was a gorgeous Diane Von Furstenburg Coat. It was originally something like $1900, but I got it for $298! Its a gorgeous black and purple color-block. I seriously love nordstrom rack lol


----------



## applecidered

I would consider st. John a more mature brand, but yes very pricey indeed. As for the Tom ford shades, I think that is pricey too.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Fj092406 said:


> Actually just found this online...
> 
> "As the name implies, injection mold frames are made by injecting a more brittle petroleum based plastic that is liquified, then injected into an aluminum or stainless steel mold. Colors are added through a spray application then coated and tumbled for shine. Injection mold frames are generally less expensive but considered to be lower quality."




Thanks for doing the research! 



sunnysideup8283 said:


> I think it's too expensive especially cuz it's an older style. Ultimately do you really like the glasses or do you like that they're Tom Ford?  I always ask myself that now when I'm racking.




I don't mind that it's an older model. It's oversized, comfortable on my face, and in a car eye shape which I don't have yet. A few weeks ago, i ordered a pair of TF from the Nordstrom anniversary sale. It was $230 and did not suit my face at all. But I know what you mean about "racking." Usually I buy and think about it at home for a few days/weeks. Let the excitement wear off a little then re-evaluate. Usually I return those items about 75% of the time. I love and use the 25% of the items that I do keep though. Good thing NR has a 90 day return policy! I think these sunglasses will make the cut but we shall see!


----------



## Atahack23

I thought one of you all might be interested in these scalloped Chloe's at the Bellevue rack. I left them on the top row of 6 1/2 clearance.


----------



## glasskey

I don't know if anyone is looking for linens, but I've found some pretty good deals there this last week. I needed a new queen duvet cover, and I found a super cute one for $30 + 25% off after price adjustment tomorrow. Originally $120. It's not one of the cool pintucked ones that go for $200, but it's still a nice deal on something I generally can't find on sale. Great matching shams/pillowcases came out to $7 for a pair. 

Also check lingerie--my favorite terrycloth robes from Betsy Johnson are down to $8 after Clear the Rack, and I found Hanky Panky boyshorts for $7 (I avoid thongs when I can...goshdarn wedgies), though, of course, you can't pick the colors and some of them are sorta weird...but that's ok with me since no one sees my underwear.  

Also I've been finding great deals in men's! My husband is crazy picky and I managed to find some fitted dress shirts that he actually likes in his size and on sale. 

This is going to be a good CTR haul for me, though not in my "usual" departments (no clothes/bags for me, alas)

Just thought I'd remind people in case they don't always check those sections 




AnnaFreud said:


> Thanks for doing the research!
> I don't mind that it's an older model. It's oversized, comfortable on my face, and in a car eye shape which I don't have yet. A few weeks ago, i ordered a pair of TF from the Nordstrom anniversary sale. It was $230 and did not suit my face at all. But I know what you mean about "racking." Usually I buy and think about it at home for a few days/weeks. Let the excitement wear off a little then re-evaluate. Usually I return those items about 75% of the time. I love and use the 25% of the items that I do keep though. Good thing NR has a 90 day return policy! I think these sunglasses will make the cut but we shall see!



I got my Tom Ford sunglasses for $74, which is way more than I usually spend on sunglasses, but TFs are hard to find for cheap so I sucked it up and paid. I think $200 would be on the pricier side for me, BUT, I probably spend more on things that you wouldn't spend on, so, it's up to you!


----------



## NordstromRack

Michelle1x said:


> Can you give me any details on the St John?  Just a black coat?  Tia!



Here you go (size 10):


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Found this Longchamp le pliage tote for $85.97 will be $65 after CTR price adjustment!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Found this Longchamp le pliage tote for $85.97 will be $65 after CTR price adjustment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081122
> View attachment 3081123




Super cute! Looks like a FLS return too. Is it marked refurb?


----------



## AnnaFreud

glasskey said:


> I don't know if anyone is looking for linens, but I've found some pretty good deals there this last week. I needed a new queen duvet cover, and I found a super cute one for $30 + 25% off after price adjustment tomorrow. Originally $120. It's not one of the cool pintucked ones that go for $200, but it's still a nice deal on something I generally can't find on sale. Great matching shams/pillowcases came out to $7 for a pair.
> 
> Also check lingerie--my favorite terrycloth robes from Betsy Johnson are down to $8 after Clear the Rack, and I found Hanky Panky boyshorts for $7 (I avoid thongs when I can...goshdarn wedgies), though, of course, you can't pick the colors and some of them are sorta weird...but that's ok with me since no one sees my underwear.
> 
> Also I've been finding great deals in men's! My husband is crazy picky and I managed to find some fitted dress shirts that he actually likes in his size and on sale.
> 
> This is going to be a good CTR haul for me, though not in my "usual" departments (no clothes/bags for me, alas)
> 
> Just thought I'd remind people in case they don't always check those sections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Tom Ford sunglasses for $74, which is way more than I usually spend on sunglasses, but TFs are hard to find for cheap so I sucked it up and paid. I think $200 would be on the pricier side for me, BUT, I probably spend more on things that you wouldn't spend on, so, it's up to you!




That's a great price for TFs! I've never seen any at my usual stores for under $199. Which style were they?


----------



## glasskey

Jade and Anastasia! But I did get lucky, an SA tipped me off when they would be marked down lol.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

AnnaFreud said:


> Super cute! Looks like a FLS return too. Is it marked refurb?




It wasn't marked refurb. It just had a red sticker that they stuck on the original tag


----------



## PrincessDarbe

NordstromRack said:


> Here you go (size 10):



Gorgeous! I would have bot every color.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Fj092406 said:


> Has anyone seen cheaper Celine sunglasses? I never see Celine sunnies at the rack but I know some people have found them before




Honolulu NR had a red one last week. It kind of looked like an Audrey but more round? It was $149.97 
They had other styles a few months ago but mostly smaller circle shaped frames.


----------



## Tomsmom

If someone could post Tory Burch shoes preferably ballet flats in an 8.5 I would really appreciate it . Thanks in advance !


----------



## leesibeth

Atahack23 said:


> View attachment 3081072
> View attachment 3081074
> View attachment 3081076
> 
> 
> I thought one of you all might be interested in these scalloped Chloe's at the Bellevue rack. I left them on the top row of 6 1/2 clearance.




Those are so cute!  too bad my feet are way too big!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Tomsmom said:


> If someone could post Tory Burch shoes preferably ballet flats in an 8.5 I would really appreciate it . Thanks in advance !



Check SF downtown!


----------



## My3boyscde

I bought these 2 Burberry belts at the Philly NR. Not sure which one I should keep, if any lol. I barely wear belts as it is but these are such a good deal! They had other styles and sizes also red tagged but didn't get pics of them


----------



## applecidered

Does CTR begin online at midnight? Just curious...


----------



## louboutal

applecidered said:


> Does CTR begin online at midnight? Just curious...




Yup set your alarms [emoji12]


----------



## applecidered

louboutal said:


> Yup set your alarms [emoji12]


Haha, nah, I'm better off setting my alarm off 10 minutes earlier than staying up and regretting it at my desk tomorrow morning! I have my cart ready to go and if things are gone then c'est la vie.


----------



## krissa

My3boyscde said:


> I bought these 2 Burberry belts at the Philly NR. Not sure which one I should keep, if any lol. I barely wear belts as it is but these are such a good deal! They had other styles and sizes also red tagged but didn't get pics of them



Is the Philly rack strict with designer ctr adjustments? I'm hoping to stop in this wknd while visiting to match some prada shoes. TIA


----------



## Michelle1x

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I saw the Blare and Boho - but both without the chains. I got both styles cheaper and cuter at the sample sale. They are red tagged so the price won't be terrible with CTR.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/jimmy-choo-blare-metallic-leather-tote/3878942
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/bags/jimmy-choo-biker-cracked-metallic-leather-hobo-platinum/


There are 2 Jimmy Choo Boho's (or something that LOOKS very much like a Boho as pictured) at both the 9th st SF Rack, and the Westgate San Jose rack.  San Leandro has a Jimmy Choo red shopper - possibly the Ramona? the red shiny leather with lots of buckles.  All are between $510-$550 red tagged.  Other than that, not too many exciting bags.  I was looking for cheapies - maybe some MBMJ or Rebecca Minkoff for under $100 before the CTR... no luck.


----------



## Michelle1x

NordstromRack said:


> Here you go (size 10):


You ROCK!  I bought it anyway, sight unseen, but thanks for the pix!  Those St John toppers look pretty much the same, kind of a staple basic item.  I figured I couldn't go wrong at that price and went for it.  Normally $400 is a great price for those long ones.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Just got these


----------



## purselover30

Ms_SaleShopper said:


> Impulse buys from NR. I never thought about the rockstud flats but after trying them on I kinda like them. Not sure if I'm going to get much wear out of them so I'm still debating on if I'm keeping.


 
Hi can you tell me what store had the lance sandals?


TIA


----------



## chizan8384

I got this today [emoji3]


----------



## PetiteFromSF

chizan8384 said:


> I got this today [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3081678



I saw those today at my local NR! Soooo cute! Congrats on the find! I think it was more expensive in SF.


----------



## meowmix318

Clear the rack sale begins now online


----------



## strawberry_pai

This is part of my shoe haul this week! 

I got the Moschino Pointed Toe heels and the Givenchy skater shoes!

Im still crossing my fingers for Rockstuds but this will do for now! &#128521;


----------



## gquinn

Congrats on the haul! Love the Moschinos - what heel height are they?



strawberry_pai said:


> This is part of my shoe haul this week!
> 
> I got the Moschino Pointed Toe heels and the Givenchy skater shoes!
> 
> Im still crossing my fingers for Rockstuds but this will do for now! [emoji6]


----------



## strawberry_pai

gquinn said:


> Congrats on the haul! Love the Moschinos - what heel height are they?



Thank you very much! The heel height I believe would be around 4-5 inches!


----------



## gquinn

[emoji7][emoji7] could you kindly share the SKU? 

Thanks in advance!



strawberry_pai said:


> Thank you very much! The heel height I believe would be around 4-5 inches!


----------



## strawberry_pai

gquinn said:


> [emoji7][emoji7] could you kindly share pics of the profile and the SKU?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Sure!  Ill send you a PM right now!


----------



## yakusoku.af

At Honolulu NR
They had 2 kinds of Celine sunglasses. Only one red one but more than 5 of the clear frame. 


SKU for the red one 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I think this is Alexander Wang? 


They had a lot of Burberry belts red tag. All less than $100


----------



## yakusoku.af

Oh and I forgot! They had a Missoni scarf too


----------



## My3boyscde

krissa said:


> Is the Philly rack strict with designer ctr adjustments? I'm hoping to stop in this wknd while visiting to match some prada shoes. TIA



I don't think they are strict. As I was paying the SA made a point to tell me that CTR was starting the next day. I didn't ask her about PA since I'm going to take my purchases to the Princeton location for PA.


----------



## Ms_SaleShopper

purselover30 said:


> Hi can you tell me what store had the lance sandals?
> 
> 
> TIA


Hi - I got them both from the Buckhead Atlanta store.


----------



## Ms_SaleShopper

chizan8384 said:


> I got this today [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3081678


cute!


----------



## Ms_SaleShopper

bagnshoe said:


> Hi ms_saleshopper, if you ever stumble again with the Valentino rockstud size 37, would you be able to place that on hold and pm me? Would love to own a pair. thanks in advance. Really appreciate.


I'll check in that size on my next pop in


----------



## Ms_SaleShopper

strawberry_pai said:


> This is part of my shoe haul this week!
> 
> I got the Moschino Pointed Toe heels and the Givenchy skater shoes!
> 
> Im still crossing my fingers for Rockstuds but this will do for now! &#128521;


great finds!


----------



## NordstromRack

Michelle1x said:


> You ROCK!  I bought it anyway, sight unseen, but thanks for the pix!  Those St John toppers look pretty much the same, kind of a staple basic item.  I figured I couldn't go wrong at that price and went for it.  Normally $400 is a great price for those long ones.



Michelle, I am impressed that you called the store without actually seeing the coat!  Did you just ask them that you were interested in a St. John topper?

It is a great price.  Glad someone on the board got it


----------



## cuhlee

I'm planning to return the Manolo Chaos sandals later this morning. PM if you'd like the location 



cuhlee said:


> Had trouble with my app and couldn't post these earlier, but I saw a bunch of designer shoes at the SF Downtown NR, including:
> 
> View attachment 3079328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicholas Kirkwood black suede flats, sz 36 or 36.5 (can't remember), $289.99 blue tag
> 
> View attachment 3079330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino black leather pumps with stud on heel (I wish they were rockstuds but they're still really nice and were in perfect shape) sz 36.5 (fyi, I'm typically a 36 or 36.5 and these were way too big for me), $199.99 blue tag, worn/refurbished. I put these on hold until close today so they'll likely be back on the floor tomorrow morning but pm me if you want the name they were held under.
> 
> View attachment 3079339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin gold embossed flats, $189.99 red tagged. I got these but am giving them some thought. after a price adjustment, they'll be about $140 which seems like a good deal, but I wanna make sure I'll get enough use out of them.
> 
> View attachment 3079351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik black chaos kitten heel sandals, sz 36, $229.99, blue tagged, worn/refinished. Also got these but am thinking about taking them back.
> 
> Also saw a bunch of Jimmy Choos, Alexander Wang pumps, a pair of leopard Charlotte Olympia pumps, and a couple of different Prada sandals.


----------



## leesibeth

The Rack web site is down.


----------



## Michelle1x

NordstromRack said:


> Michelle, I am impressed that you called the store without actually seeing the coat!  Did you just ask them that you were interested in a St. John topper?
> 
> It is a great price.  Glad someone on the board got it



Yeah, I pretty much know St John.  There is St John Collection, St John Couture, St John Basics (I think they still have that line) and the yellow label.  If its really a St John Collection or St John Basics, there is almost no variation in the jackets except neckline and clasp (buttons, very few have zippers).  The Nord "altered and refinished" are the recent lines too.  So no surprise to me what it looked like.

I asked the SA about the buttons, the neckline and the fabric content to be sure though.  And anyway, you can return.

I could have waited for you to post the pic but with CTR coming up, I wanted to get it yesterday before the rush.  The $200+ items at Rack can sit around for a few days but only a few.

I've wanted one of those for a while and was actually waiting for one to come up at the Outlet here for around $400.  So pretty happy with this deal, thanks!

By the way, the St John Couture - which is actually the most expensive line- produces items that can be incredibly beautiful but also incredibly weird.  So I don't advise anybody to buy a SJ Couture item without seeing it, and probably in person.

edit- I am also hoping to get some of the anniv sale St John at the Rack in a few mos, so if anybody sees any in an 8 or 10, plz post here.  I can't do the anniv sale prices on St John.  I bought a lot at the anniv sale but not the designer/couture.


----------



## Michelle1x

Valentino on Rue La La today.  They have rockstud ballerina flats starting at $599 it looks like.


----------



## lms910

Started my morning at clear the rack! Found l'agence $550 dress for $135 and toty burch d'orsay flats for $295 down to $82!!!


----------



## Cthai

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3081650
> 
> 
> Just got these



I love sandals ! And those are super cute! So lucky


----------



## gottaluvmybags

leesibeth said:


> The Rack web site is down.




It keeps crashing... I have about 20 things in my cart I hope they don't vanish


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Alexander Wang Diego bag in carbon at the SF Market Street Rack location for $329 redtagged! Someone buy it!


----------



## applecidered

gottaluvmybags said:


> It keeps crashing... I have about 20 things in my cart I hope they don't vanish



I had a cart of stuff I put in right before bed, then this morning everything was gone. Just a heads up in case... I had to add everything back in. Obviously some items were gone but I couldn't stay awake until midnight!


----------



## Ms_SaleShopper

Ms_SaleShopper said:


> I'll check in that size on my next pop in


Just an update - Unfortunately, I didn't see any more...or really anything worth mentioning when I went in today.


----------



## Calisto2

strawberry_pai said:


> This is part of my shoe haul this week!
> 
> I got the Moschino Pointed Toe heels and the Givenchy skater shoes!
> 
> Im still crossing my fingers for Rockstuds but this will do for now! &#128521;


Would you mind sharing the sku for the Givenchy skate shoes?  I love them, were they red tagged?  Thanks, great find!


----------



## Dahls

Hi all,

Saw a pair of green and teal leopard print Sophia Webster heels this morning in size 38.5. $149 with a red tag. Will try and upload pictures later. DM me for location.

Also, still stalking size 38/38.5 rockstuds. Please let me know if anyone comes across anything &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## deltalady

I got these Stuart Weitzman Hi Times booties for $78.75. They were originally $525 at Nordstrom. I stalked them when they went on sale at Christmas but they were out of my size. I also saw my first pair of Valentino shoes at my NR (not Rockstuds).


----------



## bussbuss

Does any onr want this let me know if i should put in hold


----------



## buyingpig

bussbuss said:


> Does any onr want this let me know if i should put in hold



I'd love to get this. Let me know if you put it on hold! Thank you!


----------



## ochie

bussbuss said:


> Does any onr want this let me know if i should put in hold




Pm me for info please


----------



## bussbuss

buyingpig said:


> I'd love to get this. Let me know if you put it on hold! Thank you!











ochie said:


> Pm me for info please


Sorry its gone now


----------



## buyingpig

bussbuss said:


> Sorry its gone now



Thank you so much for sharing this


----------



## letteshop

bussbuss said:


> Does any onr want this let me know if i should put in hold




Great find!!


----------



## glasskey

This was a big CTR for me--bought a bunch of duvet covers/linens for cheap, plus shirts for my husband, but they are less fun to look at so no pics 

here's what's worth sharing
- Hanky Panky underwear for under $10. Union Square NYC had almost no lingerie on sale, but I found these at Fulton/Bklyn. Still pricey for underwear, and I'm not wild about the color/patterns, but I think it's good for HP

- Isabel Marant glitter sneakers. I usually wouldn't pay so much for sneakers, but I am absolutely obsessed with these and had to have them. 

- Sadly, my favorite find was a blue tag and a worn/refurb, but it's a real doozy. A black Rick Owens leather bomber jacket in my size for $200, from almost $2700. The leather on this is unbelievable--I own some other fancy, pricey leather jackets/bags/skirts/etc., and this is the softest, prettiest leather I've ever seen.

I've never owned RO before, but it looks like they cut small? This is a size 40, which should be a small/size 4 according to his size chart. I'm generally a size 0, and found this the teensiest bit tight in the shoulder--I couldn't stick a bulky sweater under there. I also admittedly would have preferred to find the moto jacket, but cheapskates can't be choosers


----------



## deathcookie

glasskey said:


> This was a big CTR for me--bought a bunch of duvet covers/linens for cheap, plus shirts for my husband, but they are less fun to look at so no pics
> 
> here's what's worth sharing
> - Hanky Panky underwear for under $10. Union Square NYC had almost no lingerie on sale, but I found these at Fulton/Bklyn. Still pricey for underwear, and I'm not wild about the color/patterns, but I think it's good for HP
> 
> - Isabel Marant glitter sneakers. I usually wouldn't pay so much for sneakers, but I am absolutely obsessed with these and had to have them.
> 
> - Sadly, my favorite find was a blue tag and a worn/refurb, but it's a real doozy. A black Rick Owens leather bomber jacket in my size for $200, from almost $2700. The leather on this is unbelievable--I own some other fancy, pricey leather jackets/bags/skirts/etc., and this is the softest, prettiest leather I've ever seen.
> 
> I've never owned RO before, but it looks like they cut small? This is a size 40, which should be a small/size 4 according to his size chart. I'm generally a size 0, and found this the teensiest bit tight in the shoulder--I couldn't stick a bulky sweater under there. I also admittedly would have preferred to find the moto jacket, but cheapskates can't be choosers


Nice finds!


----------



## Lushi

bussbuss said:


> Does any onr want this let me know if i should put in hold




Hi, is the bag still available?


----------



## bussbuss

Lushi said:


> Hi, is the bag still available?



Sorry its gone to anothrr tpf member


----------



## louboutal

glasskey said:


> This was a big CTR for me--bought a bunch of duvet covers/linens for cheap, plus shirts for my husband, but they are less fun to look at so no pics
> 
> here's what's worth sharing
> - Hanky Panky underwear for under $10. Union Square NYC had almost no lingerie on sale, but I found these at Fulton/Bklyn. Still pricey for underwear, and I'm not wild about the color/patterns, but I think it's good for HP
> 
> - Isabel Marant glitter sneakers. I usually wouldn't pay so much for sneakers, but I am absolutely obsessed with these and had to have them.
> 
> - Sadly, my favorite find was a blue tag and a worn/refurb, but it's a real doozy. A black Rick Owens leather bomber jacket in my size for $200, from almost $2700. The leather on this is unbelievable--I own some other fancy, pricey leather jackets/bags/skirts/etc., and this is the softest, prettiest leather I've ever seen.
> 
> I've never owned RO before, but it looks like they cut small? This is a size 40, which should be a small/size 4 according to his size chart. I'm generally a size 0, and found this the teensiest bit tight in the shoulder--I couldn't stick a bulky sweater under there. I also admittedly would have preferred to find the moto jacket, but cheapskates can't be choosers




OMG!!! I love Rick Owens and was so excited when I bought my RO leather jacket for under $1k. Congrats on such an amazing find!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jun3machina

Returned this last nite, then went and rebought this morning. Saved an additional $300!


----------



## jun3machina

Fyi- nordstroms rack Oxnard, CA. Had several pairs of Tom Ford sunnies (vintage cat eye, large frames, black frames, etc...about 4-5 pairs)


----------



## jun3machina

Obsessed with those givenchy skater shoes!


----------



## NordstromRack

I'm looking for a pair of really nice flats.  Any suggestions on the brand?  I don't want to get Tory Burch revas.  Do you have any recommendations?  Can you keep an eye out for me and post here?  I'm a size 8 or 8.5.


----------



## buyingpig

NordstromRack said:


> I'm looking for a pair of really nice flats.  Any suggestions on the brand?  I don't want to get Tory Burch revas.  Do you have any recommendations?  Can you keep an eye out for me and post here?  I'm a size 8 or 8.5.



Have you tried AGL, there was a 38.5 last night on NR.com I think. It would have been around $90 after CTR discount.


----------



## LuxeDeb

jun3machina said:


> Fyi- nordstroms rack Oxnard, CA. Had several pairs of Tom Ford sunnies (vintage cat eye, large frames, black frames, etc...about 4-5 pairs)


 
Ohhh my...any redtagged? Do you remember the pricepoint?


----------



## NordstromRack

buyingpig said:


> Have you tried AGL, there was a 38.5 last night on NR.com I think. It would have been around $90 after CTR discount.



Thanks, buyingpig, for the intel.  I checked online and they are no longer listed.  I was looking at AGL, but I was wondering if there were other good brands.  It's too bad they're not online anymore because $90 is a great price for them.  I saw a pair of 9.5's for $110 (worn and refinished tag) yesterday which were too big for me.

Have you had any luck during CTR so far?

I went to a different NR today and there weren't many red tag items in store.  The shoe section red tags were especially limited in quantity.


----------



## jun3machina

LuxeDeb said:


> Ohhh my...any redtagged? Do you remember the pricepoint?



No, not red tagged. I think $199. I've never seen Tom Ford sunnies there before


----------



## bagnshoe

Ms_SaleShopper said:


> I'll check in that size on my next pop in



Thanks a lot . Really appreciate it &#128516;


----------



## jun3machina

They may have been $99. I tried on the cat eye " grace" pair


----------



## bagnshoe

Ms_SaleShopper said:


> Just an update - Unfortunately, I didn't see any more...or really anything worth mentioning when I went in today.



Oh okay. Thanks for looking though. Really appreciate it. If you ever see them in the future, please let me know. Thanks in advance for your kind help.


----------



## bagnshoe

bussbuss said:


> Does any onr want this let me know if i should put in hold



Great finds. What location is this rack at?


----------



## kirsten

Do you have to bring everything in to get the extra 25% discount on red tags, or can I just bring my receipt?


----------



## buyingpig

NordstromRack said:


> Thanks, buyingpig, for the intel.  I checked online and they are no longer listed.  I was looking at AGL, but I was wondering if there were other good brands.  It's too bad they're not online anymore because $90 is a great price for them.  I saw a pair of 9.5's for $110 (worn and refinished tag) yesterday which were too big for me.
> 
> Have you had any luck during CTR so far?
> 
> I went to a different NR today and there weren't many red tag items in store.  The shoe section red tags were especially limited in quantity.



I am trying to stay away from temptation as much as possible right now. I bought the Balenciaga mini giant city bag bussbuss posted earlier. I bought a few more items. Still debating on to return or not. I will probably post some more pictures when I am done with this weekend

I do see AGLs quiet often. I will let you know if I find any in your size. I believe they run slightly small. So you might have to size up. 

Do you like Ferragamos? I find Varinas to be very cute. They don't go on sale often in my size, but I believe they do in your size. It's a classic style, and will last you a lot longer. 

On the cheaper end of the spectrum. I heard sometimes Cole Hann flats can be very comfortable.

Anyways, good luck on finding something I suggest you check NR once or twice a day for restock. Sometimes things come back in stock


----------



## babycinnamon

kirsten said:


> Do you have to bring everything in to get the extra 25% discount on red tags, or can I just bring my receipt?




I've had to bring everything in. It's a hassle but totally worth it especially if you will be saving a lot more with the additional 25% off.


----------



## buyingpig

kirsten said:


> Do you have to bring everything in to get the extra 25% discount on red tags, or can I just bring my receipt?



Everything. Tags need to be still attached. Items need to be unworn...


----------



## Lushi

Gucci sandals $150 blue tag. No box or dustbag. 
Too much or good deal? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
what do u girls think?


----------



## buyingpig

Lushi said:


> Gucci sandals $150 blue tag. No box or dustbag.
> Too much or good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do u girls think?



Good deal if you will wear them


----------



## bakeacookie

NordstromRack said:


> I'm looking for a pair of really nice flats.  Any suggestions on the brand?  I don't want to get Tory Burch revas.  Do you have any recommendations?  Can you keep an eye out for me and post here?  I'm a size 8 or 8.5.



Tory Burch hurts my feet. I'm a 7.5-8 depending on style and brand. 

I love AGLs, Cole Haan, Ferragamo Varinas (get the width that works for you, or have them stretched if needed). 

AGL is hard to find in store, in my experience, but sometimes they go on sale almost close to refurb price at Nordstrom. Cole Haan is easy to find at the rack, I've never found Varina flats in an 8, but sometimes they go on sale online. Just gotta keep an eye out for them. 

Jimmy Choo is becoming more prominant in the rack, and they're comfy. 

Geox has been comfy too. 

Good luck finding some deals!


----------



## NordstromRack

buyingpig said:


> I am trying to stay away from temptation as much as possible right now. I bought the Balenciaga mini giant city bag bussbuss posted earlier. I bought a few more items. Still debating on to return or not. I will probably post some more pictures when I am done with this weekend
> 
> I do see AGLs quiet often. I will let you know if I find any in your size. I believe they run slightly small. So you might have to size up.
> 
> Do you like Ferragamos? I find Varinas to be very cute. They don't go on sale often in my size, but I believe they do in your size. It's a classic style, and will last you a lot longer.
> 
> On the cheaper end of the spectrum. I heard sometimes Cole Hann flats can be very comfortable.
> 
> Anyways, good luck on finding something I suggest you check NR once or twice a day for restock. Sometimes things come back in stock



The Balenciaga is nice!  Yes, post pics!  I should go back to my regular NR this weekend.  I really like Ferragamo.  The Varinas are so classic, but I never see them around...so I guess it's between them and the AGLs.  One of these days I'm determined to find them....patience, patience.

Thanks so much!


----------



## NordstromRack

bakeacookie said:


> Tory Burch hurts my feet. I'm a 7.5-8 depending on style and brand.
> 
> I love AGLs, Cole Haan, Ferragamo Varinas (get the width that works for you, or have them stretched if needed).
> 
> AGL is hard to find in store, in my experience, but sometimes they go on sale almost close to refurb price at Nordstrom. Cole Haan is easy to find at the rack, I've never found Varina flats in an 8, but sometimes they go on sale online. Just gotta keep an eye out for them.
> 
> Jimmy Choo is becoming more prominant in the rack, and they're comfy.
> 
> Geox has been comfy too.
> 
> Good luck finding some deals!



Thanks, bakeacookie!  I guess I just have to go hunting and try every pair of shoes on to find that glass slipper  

I saw a lot of Jimmy Choo at my local Rack, but for some reason, I don't find them comfortable.

I will try on some Cole Haans to see if I like them.  Geox is also good because they air out.

I'll keep on looking!


----------



## Luvdabags

The Anniversary sale wiped me out so no big shopping for me...

I did find a red tagged Natori bra for $12 and a red tagged refurb Aquatila Harvard bootie for $90.


----------



## Lushi

buyingpig said:


> Good deal if you will wear them




Yeah, I have been looking for a pair of sandals. But I wasn't expect to find Gucci, and spend 150+ .[emoji39]


----------



## Ajx

I found these Kate Spade heels but they're going back. They're gorgeous, but are 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
too similar to a pair I already have and Ive been out of control with the shopping lately. Clearance price was about $90, came out to $74 with the CTR discount. They're currently on the Nordstrom site for $208. Let me know if anyone wants to know where they'll be!


----------



## Ajx

Whoops! Sorry about the pic getting into the middle of my post!


----------



## bakeacookie

If anyone finds a Herschel duffle, please share the UPC!


----------



## applecidered

My MK leather jacket came in the mail a while back and I've been debating since. It's not clearance and was $200. Is it too pricey?


----------



## buyingpig

applecidered said:


> My MK leather jacket came in the mail a while back and I've been debating since. It's not clearance and was $200. Is it too pricey?



I've seen MK leather jacket around $100 at local store. Maybe wait a little longer?


----------



## Fj092406

yakusoku.af said:


> At Honolulu NR
> They had 2 kinds of Celine sunglasses. Only one red one but more than 5 of the clear frame.
> View attachment 3081820
> 
> SKU for the red one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081821
> 
> I think this is Alexander Wang?
> View attachment 3081822
> 
> They had a lot of Burberry belts red tag. All less than $100
> View attachment 3081823



I need to visit Honolulu! Such nice things!


----------



## Fj092406

yakusoku.af said:


> Honolulu NR had a red one last week. It kind of looked like an Audrey but more round? It was $149.97
> They had other styles a few months ago but mostly smaller circle shaped frames.



Thank you. Is it true Honolulu won't do charge sends?


----------



## Fj092406

strawberry_pai said:


> This is part of my shoe haul this week!
> 
> I got the Moschino Pointed Toe heels and the Givenchy skater shoes!
> 
> Im still crossing my fingers for Rockstuds but this will do for now! &#128521;



Those Givenchy &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; was this assorted UPC?


----------



## louboutal

I stopped by the Topanga Nordstrom Rack tonight and they had a ton of new designer items in the designer section including a row of Rick Owens jackets on various size. Sorry I didn't get a chance to take pictures but if you are in the LA area it's worth visiting (I may go back after work tomorrow and can take pics of the RO items if anyone is interested )


----------



## girlhasbags

Ajx said:


> I found these Kate Spade heels but they're going back. They're gorgeous, but are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too similar to a pair I already have and Ive been out of control with the shopping lately. Clearance price was about $90, came out to $74 with the CTR discount. They're currently on the Nordstrom site for $208. Let me know if anyone wants to know where they'll be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082754
> View attachment 3082755




what size are they? Which NR


----------



## yakusoku.af

Fj092406 said:


> Thank you. Is it true Honolulu won't do charge sends?




They have done them before. Another member ordered one of the AW bags I posted before. And someone ordered the Charlotte Olympia clutch during the last CTR. I don't think they will give you any trouble if you want to order something.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Fj092406 said:


> I need to visit Honolulu! Such nice things!




I think a lot of it is FLS transfers after the sale ended. It's really a hit or miss here. I usually don't find anything good.


----------



## strawberry_pai

louboutal said:


> I stopped by the Topanga Nordstrom Rack tonight and they had a ton of new designer items in the designer section including a row of Rick Owens jackets on various size. Sorry I didn't get a chance to take pictures but if you are in the LA area it's worth visiting (I may go back after work tomorrow and can take pics of the RO items if anyone is interested )




Are you talking about the clothing section?! I was there today! They have mostly designer clothes but less designer shoes or bags: (


----------



## jsmile

Atahack23 said:


> View attachment 3081072
> View attachment 3081074
> View attachment 3081076
> 
> 
> I thought one of you all might be interested in these scalloped Chloe's at the Bellevue rack. I left them on the top row of 6 1/2 clearance.


I love the shoes! Unfortunately, I am coming down from Canada over the (long)weekend and probably will be gone by the time I get down to Bellevue Rack.


----------



## strawberry_pai

Calisto2 said:


> Would you mind sharing the sku for the Givenchy skate shoes?  I love them, were they red tagged?  Thanks, great find!



Sure! Ill send you a PM now and yes it was red tagged! It was $250 red tagged!


----------



## strawberry_pai

Fj092406 said:


> Those Givenchy &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; was this assorted UPC?



I'm not sure what you mean by assorted but they were red tagged!  I found them at the designer shoe section area: ) they we're $250 before the CTR!  I got them price adjusted today&#128512;


----------



## Ajx

girlhasbags said:


> what size are they? Which NR




Size 6 (36), Tyson's NR


----------



## Cthai

buyingpig said:


> I am trying to stay away from temptation as much as possible right now. I bought the Balenciaga mini giant city bag bussbuss posted earlier. I bought a few more items. Still debating on to return or not. I will probably post some more pictures when I am done with this weekend
> 
> I do see AGLs quiet often. I will let you know if I find any in your size. I believe they run slightly small. So you might have to size up.
> 
> Do you like Ferragamos? I find Varinas to be very cute. They don't go on sale often in my size, but I believe they do in your size. It's a classic style, and will last you a lot longer.
> 
> On the cheaper end of the spectrum. I heard sometimes Cole Hann flats can be very comfortable.
> 
> Anyways, good luck on finding something I suggest you check NR once or twice a day for restock. Sometimes things come back in stock



I have a few pair of Ferragamos and they are my most love flats, the varinas are super cute and can be dressy. If you want to go for comfort try the Ferragamos "My Joy" they don't require any break in period and are super comfortable ... I'm on the hunt for the red varinas so if u ever stumble across one in a size 6 please. Please PM me !


----------



## wenjones7660

YSL- Tributes orig$945.00 purchased for $249.97


----------



## wenjones7660

YSL- Tributes orig$945.00 purchased for $249.97


----------



## applecidered

buyingpig said:


> I've seen MK leather jacket around $100 at local store. Maybe wait a little longer?


Hm that's good to keep in mind!


----------



## klynneann

Luvdabags said:


> The Anniversary sale wiped me out so no big shopping for me...
> 
> I did find a red tagged Natori bra for $12 and a red tagged refurb Aquatila Harvard bootie for $90.



That's a great price for Aquatalia.


----------



## klynneann

applecidered said:


> My MK leather jacket came in the mail a while back and I've been debating since. It's not clearance and was $200. Is it too pricey?



It's a great color.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Ajx said:


> Size 6 (36), Tyson's NR




I think the euro size 36 converts to US size 5.5.


----------



## AnnaFreud

wenjones7660 said:


> YSL- Tributes orig$945.00 purchased for $249.97




Congrats!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Found these last night and bought them think about but they will be going back today. Let me know if anyone wants the location. 

Prada slingback sandals for $99. No box or dustbag. ATTACH]3083161[/ATTACH]
Tory Burch Eddie snake flats. I have a pair of these in orange and they are way more comfortable than the Revas. $48 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Both are size 5.


----------



## Cthai

AnnaFreud said:


> Found these last night and bought them think about but they will be going back today. Let me know if anyone wants the location.
> 
> Prada slingback sandals for $99. No box or dustbag. ATTACH]3083161[/ATTACH]
> Tory Burch Eddie snake flats. I have a pair of these in orange and they are way more comfortable than the Revas. $48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083164
> 
> 
> Both are size 5.


I'm interest in the Prada slingback can u PM me the location ? Thank you


----------



## AnnaFreud

Cthai said:


> I'm interest in the Prada slingback can u PM me the location ? Thank you




PM'ed you!


----------



## Fj092406

strawberry_pai said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by assorted but they were red tagged!  I found them at the designer shoe section area: ) they we're $250 before the CTR!  I got them price adjusted today&#128512;



Oh I meant assorted like not specific UPC for the item. Do you mind sharing so I can hunt down a pair! They are so hot! &#128525;


----------



## Fj092406

wenjones7660 said:


> YSL- Tributes orig$945.00 purchased for $249.97



That's a great price for such a classic shoe!


----------



## Fj092406

louboutal said:


> I stopped by the Topanga Nordstrom Rack tonight and they had a ton of new designer items in the designer section including a row of Rick Owens jackets on various size. Sorry I didn't get a chance to take pictures but if you are in the LA area it's worth visiting (I may go back after work tomorrow and can take pics of the RO items if anyone is interested )



Yes please do


----------



## Fj092406

yakusoku.af said:


> They have done them before. Another member ordered one of the AW bags I posted before. And someone ordered the Charlotte Olympia clutch during the last CTR. I don't think they will give you any trouble if you want to order something.



Thanks for the info! I will have to keep checking the items you post then! Seems like your store gets a lot of good stuff!


----------



## Jen123

I am super happy to find these today 

Worn and refurb


----------



## Dahls

Beautiful!


----------



## Cthai

Jen123 said:


> I am super happy to find these today
> 
> Worn and refurb
> View attachment 3083279



Super cute! Congrats!


----------



## Ajx

AnnaFreud said:


> I think the euro size 36 converts to US size 5.5.




Oops! They're a 6, not 36. I think I was thinking of a different pair of shoes. I need to stop shopping. But yes, they are a true 6.


----------



## deltalady

I spotted this Phillip Lim Quill Bucket bag


----------



## PetiteFromSF

deltalady said:


> I spotted this Phillip Lim Quill Bucket bag



Very cute!


----------



## Milky caramel

Ajx said:


> I found these Kate Spade heels but they're going back. They're gorgeous, but are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too similar to a pair I already have and Ive been out of control with the shopping lately. Clearance price was about $90, came out to $74 with the CTR discount. They're currently on the Nordstrom site for $208. Let me know if anyone wants to know where they'll be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082754
> View attachment 3082755


What size r these pls.


----------



## Ajx

Milky caramel said:


> What size r these pls.




Size 6


----------



## Cthai

deltalady said:


> I spotted this Phillip Lim Quill Bucket bag





NICE! I never see any good designer at the racks I go too... Burberry shoes is probably the only one I saw and it's only 2! Lol


----------



## bargainhunter95

I bought the Burberry loafers today for about $100 and the other 3 (Vince, Gucci, Free People) I bought about 2 weeks ago. Both loafers are for my mom but I'm hiding the Burberry till Christmas because I don't know when I'll ever see high end stuff again! I'm heading back later to buy some other nice stuff I put on hold. 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## sparksfly

bargainhunter95 said:


> I bought the Burberry loafers today for about $100 and the other 3 (Vince, Gucci, Free People) I bought about 2 weeks ago. Both loafers are for my mom but I'm hiding the Burberry till Christmas because I don't know when I'll ever see high end stuff again! I'm heading back later to buy some other nice stuff I put on hold.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Cold you post the sku for the free people? I love them!


----------



## Cthai

bargainhunter95 said:


> I bought the Burberry loafers today for about $100 and the other 3 (Vince, Gucci, Free People) I bought about 2 weeks ago. Both loafers are for my mom but I'm hiding the Burberry till Christmas because I don't know when I'll ever see high end stuff again! I'm heading back later to buy some other nice stuff I put on hold.
> Thanks for letting me share!


Was the Burberry red tag? Would like to pick a pair for my mom as well


----------



## NordstromRack

Does anybody have any good Instagram accounts to follow for Nordstrom Rack finds?  Looking for people who really go to the store often to help trade store inventory information.  I think it would be really cool if we can help each other find stuff during out shopping trips.  I love tPF, but it's not as "live" as IG.  Please let me know!  Thanks!


----------



## NordstromRack

Does anybody have any good Instagram accounts to follow for Nordstrom Rack finds?  Looking for people who really go to the store often to help trade store inventory information.  I think it would be really cool if we can help each other find stuff during our shopping trips.  I love tPF, but it's not as "live" as IG.  Please let me know!  Thanks!


----------



## klynneann

So, first off, I can't believe I just saw this at the Rack.  There were two of them!  I mean, the Anniversary Sale isn't even over yet!


----------



## klynneann

I also saw these.  I can't wear heels this high.  There were at least a couple of the purple ones, different sizes.  Not CTR, but - maybe someone's still interested.  This is the downtown Seattle Rack.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Cthai said:


> Was the Burberry red tag? Would like to pick a pair for my mom as well



I saw a pair of the silver ones at the Market Street Rack


----------



## Pippi_27

My clear the rock haul!! should I keep this Valentino sneaker rock stud?! Still debating! Happy haunting weekend! All red tag[emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]3083607[/ATTACH]


----------



## Milky caramel

Ajx said:


> Size 6


Ooh thanks


----------



## ochie

Pippi_27 said:


> My clear the rock haul!! should I keep this Valentino sneaker rock stud?! Still debating! Happy haunting weekend! All red tag[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3083607[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083608
> View attachment 3083609
> View attachment 3083610
> View attachment 3083611
> View attachment 3083612




What sz are you? How much was the red sneakers? If you change your mind let me know if return them. Love your blue Valentino! Congrats!


----------



## jun3machina

deltalady said:


> I spotted this Phillip Lim Quill Bucket bag



What about that jade green marv Jacobs 1984 behind it?!?


----------



## Shopmore

Pippi_27 said:


> My clear the rock haul!! should I keep this Valentino sneaker rock stud?! Still debating! Happy haunting weekend! All red tag[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3083607[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083608
> View attachment 3083609
> View attachment 3083610
> View attachment 3083611
> View attachment 3083612



Ooh.  I like the red Valentino sneakers too. What size are they?


----------



## Pippi_27

ochie said:


> What sz are you? How much was the red sneakers? If you change your mind let me know if return them. Love your blue Valentino! Congrats!




It's 8.5 but I'm 7.5.. It fits okay though ..Got it for 180+$   [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pippi_27

Shopmore said:


> Ooh.  I like the red Valentino sneakers too. What size are they?




Thanks!!! 8.5


----------



## ochie

Pippi_27 said:


> It's 8.5 but I'm 7.5.. It fits okay though ..Got it for 180+$   [emoji7][emoji7]




Omg!! That's crazy! Congrats! Can you post the upc of the sneakers and the blue Valentino?


----------



## tennisplyr91

Pippi_27 said:


> My clear the rock haul!! should I keep this Valentino sneaker rock stud?! Still debating! Happy haunting weekend! All red tag[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3083607[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083608
> View attachment 3083609
> View attachment 3083610
> View attachment 3083611
> View attachment 3083612




More like clear the shoe sections hahaha


----------



## Shopmore

Pippi_27 said:


> Thanks!!! 8.5



I wonder if there are any out there in a 36.5 or 37.  Thanks!


----------



## Pippi_27

ochie said:


> Omg!! That's crazy! Congrats! Can you post the upc of the sneakers and the blue Valentino?






For the Valentino sorry I gave it to my sister in law..


----------



## strawberry_pai

Pippi_27 said:


> View attachment 3083685
> 
> For the Valentino sorry I gave it to my sister in law..



I say keep all of it! Valentino shoes runs very small; )


----------



## Jen123

Cthai said:


> Super cute! Congrats!




Thank you!! I am so excited!!! They weren't the steal of the century for $180 but I only find stuff like this a couple times a year so I'm super pumped!


----------



## adoreburberry

Went to the NR in Lakewood, CA no finds  one day!


----------



## Pippi_27

adoreburberry said:


> Went to the NR in Lakewood, CA no finds  one day!




Lol I'm from Lakewood Ca too!!


----------



## bagnshoe

Jen123 said:


> I am super happy to find these today
> 
> Worn and refurb
> View attachment 3083279



Nice find .


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted these today at Honolulu NR 







Most of the Burberry belts are still there. So is the Missoni Scarf


----------



## deltalady

jun3machina said:


> What about that jade green marv Jacobs 1984 behind it?!?



I didn't look at the price for that one, sorry.


----------



## ag681

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted these today at Honolulu NR
> View attachment 3083745
> 
> View attachment 3083747
> 
> View attachment 3083748
> 
> 
> Most of the Burberry belts are still there. So is the Missoni Scarf



I was trying to PM you but it's full! Lol.


----------



## yakusoku.af

ag681 said:


> I was trying to PM you but it's full! Lol.




I just cleaned out my inbox!


----------



## Cthai

elisainthecity said:


> I saw a pair of the silver ones at the Market Street Rack



Did you happen to know what size? My mom is a true 7. If you see it again can you please let me know? Thank you in advance !


----------



## Cthai

Pippi_27 said:


> My clear the rock haul!! should I keep this Valentino sneaker rock stud?! Still debating! Happy haunting weekend! All red tag[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3083607[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083608
> View attachment 3083609
> View attachment 3083610
> View attachment 3083611
> View attachment 3083612



Wow! I say keep them all! Super jealous with the Valentino blue!


----------



## ochie

Upc is the barcode right? I called the store and they can't locate them


----------



## meowmix318

Went to the NR in West Covina yesterday and didn't find anything really good  will have to check out the one in Pasadena on Sunday


----------



## Cthai

Jen123 said:


> Thank you!! I am so excited!!! They weren't the steal of the century for $180 but I only find stuff like this a couple times a year so I'm super pumped!


I think that's a pretty good price for Prada flats! I paid the same for my Salvatore flats a few months ago


----------



## kirsten

I've been to Riverside, Ontario and Temecula and haven't found anything. 

Well Temecula still has these Marc by Marc Jacobs boots in a size 6. They are red tagged $179.97. Looks like they were display boots and are slightly scuffed. 

UPC 0888769249102


----------



## jun3machina

kirsten said:


> I've been to Riverside, Ontario and Temecula and haven't found anything.
> 
> Well Temecula still has these Marc by Marc Jacobs boots in a size 6. They are red tagged $179.97. Looks like they were display boots and are slightly scuffed.
> 
> UPC 0888769249102
> 
> View attachment 3083782



Love!


----------



## bargainhunter95

Sorry I threw out the tag already  and they were worn and refinished so I think they were the only ones.


----------



## bargainhunter95

sparksfly said:


> Cold you post the sku for the free people? I love them!



I forgot to quote you sorry I replied at top ^^


----------



## bargainhunter95

Cthai said:


> Was the Burberry red tag? Would like to pick a pair for my mom as well



Yes they are! Here you go.


----------



## Jen123

Cthai said:


> I think that's a pretty good price for Prada flats! I paid the same for my Salvatore flats a few months ago




Very true it would be hard to find them cheaper... I guess I am just reminiscing back to the old rack days where every since worn and refurbished shoe was $80... Those were the days!


----------



## Cthai

AnnaFreud said:


> PM'ed you!




Thanks! Called getting it charge send!


----------



## bakeacookie

adoreburberry said:


> Went to the NR in Lakewood, CA no finds  one day!







Pippi_27 said:


> Lol I'm from Lakewood Ca too!!




I'm from Lakewood too! 

DBF scored some Barbour Jackets and found me a men's button up Burberry shirt that I will tailor to fit me. 

I also got See by Chloe flats for 56$ 

Clothes were terrible. There were random Red v and Valentino wedges but I didn't take pics.


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> I'm from Lakewood too!
> 
> DBF scored some Barbour Jackets and found me a men's button up Burberry shirt that I will tailor to fit me.
> 
> I also got See by Chloe flats for 56$
> 
> Clothes were terrible. There were random Red v and Valentino wedges but I didn't take pics.




I shop the Lakewood rack too. Just got home from there. LOL! Returned a bunch of stuff, PA on Tory Burch suede short boots, and picked up two pair of shoes (not red tagged, lame me).


----------



## AnnaFreud

Cthai said:


> Thanks! Called getting it charge send!




Yay! I'm glad you were able to get them. They felt really comfy when I tried them on.


----------



## bakeacookie

Anyone go to Metro Point?


----------



## Cthai

Wasn't red tag... But couldn't say no to my favorite kind of flats these will be added to my small Salvatore collection. I'm so happy !


----------



## bakeacookie

Cthai said:


> Wasn't red tag... But couldn't say no to my favorite kind of flats these will be added to my small Salvatore collection. I'm so happy !




Are they assorted? Could you share the UPC? I love all Ferragamos!


----------



## bankygirl

bargainhunter95 said:


> I forgot to quote you sorry I replied at top ^^



Any chance you can PM me or share the sku for the $100 blue burberry loafers?


----------



## bankygirl

Cthai said:


> Wasn't red tag... But couldn't say no to my favorite kind of flats these will be added to my small Salvatore collection. I'm so happy !


OMG, love those blue Ferragamos!


----------



## NordstromRack

Cthai said:


> Wasn't red tag... But couldn't say no to my favorite kind of flats these will be added to my small Salvatore collection. I'm so happy !



Beautiful!!  I want a pair of these and I hope to find a pair someday!


----------



## bargainhunter95

bankygirl said:


> Any chance you can PM me or share the sku for the $100 blue burberry loafers?




They were actually $100 because I had notes. I posted a pic of the tag a few posts back. And they're actually gray.


----------



## chizan8384

NR persimmon has this tom ford


----------



## PetiteFromSF

strawberry_pai said:


> I say keep all of it! Valentino shoes runs very small; )



Valentino shoes always ran big for me


----------



## daisygrl

Pippi_27 said:


> My clear the rock haul!! should I keep this Valentino sneaker rock stud?! Still debating! Happy haunting weekend! All red tag[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3083607[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083608
> View attachment 3083609
> View attachment 3083610
> View attachment 3083611
> View attachment 3083612




The blue ones and the tennis shoes = to die for!


----------



## daisygrl

Pippi_27 said:


> My clear the rock haul!! should I keep this Valentino sneaker rock stud?! Still debating! Happy haunting weekend! All red tag[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> The blue ones and the tennis shoes = to die for!


----------



## daisygrl

Pippi_27 said:


> My clear the rock haul!! should I keep this Valentino sneaker rock stud?! Still debating! Happy haunting weekend! All red tag[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3083607[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083608
> View attachment 3083609
> View attachment 3083610
> View attachment 3083611
> View attachment 3083612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> The blue ones and the tennis shoes = to die for!


----------



## mainguyen504

Cthai said:


> I'm interest in the Prada slingback can u PM me the location ? Thank you



If you decide against them, can you please PM me please? Thanks


----------



## bagnshoe

Cthai said:


> Wasn't red tag... But couldn't say no to my favorite kind of flats these will be added to my small Salvatore collection. I'm so happy !



Those blue ferragamo flat is so pretty. Mind I ask you what location is this nordstorm rack and if you do mind sharing the sku? What size is this in and the price ?


----------



## girlhasbags

Pippi_27 said:


> My clear the rock haul!! should I keep this Valentino sneaker rock stud?! Still debating! Happy haunting weekend! All red tag[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3083607[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083608
> View attachment 3083609
> View attachment 3083610
> View attachment 3083611
> View attachment 3083612


 
Great haul. Love them all. Which NR?


----------



## louvigilante

Saw these MiuMiu at nordstrom rack Oxnard. They were there at closing. 





Bottoms painted bit looked in great condition otherwise.


----------



## ag681

Found these Dior Homme sunglasses for my BIL! Came out to $29.99 + tax!!


----------



## sacko

ag681 said:


> Found these Dior Homme sunglasses for my BIL! Came out to $29.99 + tax!!


nice!!!!


----------



## Cthai

bagnshoe said:


> Those blue ferragamo flat is so pretty. Mind I ask you what location is this nordstorm rack and if you do mind sharing the sku? What size is this in and the price ?



These are assort sku, found them at Woodbridge rack. They are size 6 and was $150! Just and FYI, I didn't find these in the size 6 section,  I think someone must had took them and decide they didn't want them or was hiding it.


----------



## Cthai

mainguyen504 said:


> If you decide against them, can you please PM me please? Thanks


of course! will let you know once I get them


----------



## NordstromRack

Help!  I am at NR now and there are a pair of red tagged AGL wedges for $97.50 after discount.  Is this a good deal?  Should I buy?


----------



## Michelle1x

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted these today at Honolulu NR
> View attachment 3083745
> 
> View attachment 3083747
> 
> View attachment 3083748
> 
> 
> Most of the Burberry belts are still there. So is the Missoni Scarf


Is that an Alexander Wang backpack of some sort?  I am unfamiliar with that bag...?
(This is for the honolulu rack).
thanks!


----------



## Shinz

I hid a pair of Gucci slingback kitten heels in size 4.5. Black patent leather. And the best part? $96 after CTR! PM me for location and where I hid them!


----------



## dingdong79

Shinz said:


> I hid a pair of Gucci slingback kitten heels in size 4.5. Black patent leather. And the best part? $96 after CTR! PM me for location and where I hid them!




Tried to PM you but getting a server error. Is it possible that you can PM me with the location info?

TIA!


----------



## bagnshoe

Cthai said:


> These are assort sku, found them at Woodbridge rack. They are size 6 and was $150! Just and FYI, I didn't find these in the size 6 section,  I think someone must had took them and decide they didn't want them or was hiding it.


Wow awesome price for the blue ferragamo shoes. Congrats on finding this gem &#128516;.


----------



## AnnaFreud

NordstromRack said:


> Help!  I am at NR now and there are a pair of red tagged AGL wedges for $97.50 after discount.  Is this a good deal?  Should I buy?




AGLs retail for $300 so yes, great deal if they fit and you like them.


----------



## applecidered

Man I wish I can find Ferragamo flats at NR! Nice find.


----------



## Shinz

dingdong79 said:


> Tried to PM you but getting a server error. Is it possible that you can PM me with the location info?
> 
> TIA!




I PM'd you, and the shoes are still there as of 10 min ago


----------



## dingdong79

Shinz said:


> I PM'd you, and the shoes are still there as of 10 min ago




Thanks! Got the PM. Is it just a plain pair of black patent pumps or is there any design/pattern? Just show I know how to describe to them.


----------



## Lushi

blue tag Gucci $150, 
red tag, kitty heel ends up $93, high heel sandal end up $225. I think I did good. But I think I need to go home and think if I will keep them all. Lol


----------



## Lushi

Mblue tag Gucci $150, 
red tag, kitty heel ends up $93, high heel sandal end up $225. I think I did good. But I think I need to go home and think if I will keep them all. Lol
	

		
			
		

		
	





Please delete did not know post went up already.


----------



## Lushi

Blue tag Gucci $150, 
red tag, kitty heel ends up $93, high heel sandal end up $225. I think I did good. But I think I need to go home and think if I will keep them all. Lol
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3084725
View attachment 3084726
View attachment 3084727

Please delete, didn't know post went up already.


----------



## NordstromRack

AnnaFreud said:


> AGLs retail for $300 so yes, great deal if they fit and you like them.



Thanks for the advice, AnnaFreud.  I ended up passing on them because the fit was too narrow.  I probably will find another pair eventually.  I think $90-something dollars is a reasonable price for them.


----------



## Lushi

Blue tag Gucci $150
Prada kitty heel red tag end up $93
Prada high heel sandal red tag end up $225. 
I junk I did good, but have to think if I will keep them all, lol 
Please delete, I didn't know post went up already. So sorry


----------



## Lushi

View attachment 3084728

View attachment 3084729

View attachment 3084730

Blue tag Gucci $150
Prada kitty heel red tag end up $93
Prada high heel sandal red tag end up $225. 
I junk I did good, but have to think if I will keep them all, lol
Please delete.


----------



## Lushi

View attachment 3084728

View attachment 3084729


Prada kitty heel red tag end up $93
Prada high heel sandal red tag end up $225. 
I junk I did good, but have to think if I will keep them all, lol
Please delete


----------



## Lushi

View attachment 3084728

View attachment 3084729

Prada kitty heel red tag end up $93
Prada high heel sandal red tag end up $225. 
I junk I did good, but have to think if I will keep them all, lol
Please delete, error


----------



## Lushi

Please delete


----------



## buyingpig

Hi everyone, I will be returning this Longchamp roseau small box tote in turquoise tomorrow. It's red tagged, will come out to be $169.48 after the 25% off. It's in brand new condition, no dust bag. Comes with a little dust cloth to clean the surface of the patent.

If anyone's interested, I can probably put it on hold for you after returning it. Please PM me for details.

You can find my thread &picture about it under Longchamp subforum.
http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/keep-or-return-916853.html


----------



## yakusoku.af

Michelle1x said:


> Is that an Alexander Wang backpack of some sort?  I am unfamiliar with that bag...?
> 
> (This is for the honolulu rack).
> 
> thanks!




I think it's a small crossbody. It had a long strap. I don't think it's there anymore though. I stopped by today and didn't see it.


----------



## nonamestill

Any Burberry or Tory Burch purses lately?  Driving 4 hours to the nearest Rack this week


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted at NR Honolulu today




I think all of the Longchamp bags were $89.97 white tags. I didn't check the price of the shoulder bag


----------



## PetiteFromSF

nonamestill said:


> Any Burberry or Tory Burch purses lately?  Driving 4 hours to the nearest Rack this week




I always see TB purses at the rack. Burberry, not too often.


----------



## babycinnamon

Here are my CTR finds  

- Zella 'Pretty Astro Stripe' Hoodie $22.48 (regular $78 Nordstrom tag) [http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/zella-pretty-astro-stripe-hoodie/4051072]

- Sam Edelman 'Sara' black/white sequin flat $59.98 (regular $109.95 Nordstrom tag). Under the NR tag, I can see the regular Nordstrom clearance tag of $66.xx. Kind of annoying so these might go back. Funny how the rack price is higher than the Nordstrom clearance price. I guess I still got a deal on them but =\ Should I keep them? [http://www.samedelman.com/en-US/Pro...6/Sam+Edelman/Black+Leopard+Sequin/Sara.aspx]

- Aquatalia Rae boots in Navy $89.97 (regular $495, on Nordstrom website but on sale for $296.99) These are worn & refurbished tagged at $159.97 but with a red tag over it at $119.96. I saw these before but am glad I waited since now they are red tagged over the terrible blue ones LOL..I'm surprised they are still here! [http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/aquatalia-by-marvin-k-rae-bootie-women/4037795]

- Paige Verdugo crop skinny jeans x2. One black and one dark denim wash. The black was a blue tag $59.97 so no additional discount and the dark denim was $52.48 after additional 25% off. These two pairs weren't super good deals so they might me going back. We will see! 

Let me know if you guys want any UPCs!


----------



## nonamestill

elisainthecity said:


> I always see TB purses at the rack. Burberry, not too often.


Thanks!  Will check it out then.


----------



## Kealakai

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted at NR Honolulu today
> View attachment 3084915
> 
> View attachment 3084916
> 
> I think all of the Longchamp bags were $89.97 white tags. I didn't check the price of the shoulder bag
> View attachment 3084917


Awww...the day I don't get to go. Did you see a lot of new stuff?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Kealakai said:


> Awww...the day I don't get to go. Did you see a lot of new stuff?




Not a lot of new stuff. One of the SAs said they just got a new shoe shipment and I saw them putting out 3 racks. But the racks were filled with Tory Burch boxes. They had a few pairs of Choos I didn't take pics of but they were all blue tickets. I skimmed through the clearance racks for bottoms looking for jeans but mostly saw the same stuff and a few refurb blue tickets. 
Looks like the leftovers from the designer clearance at Nordstrom were all on a rack in the designer section but they were all blue tickets.


----------



## Cthai

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted at NR Honolulu today
> View attachment 3084915
> 
> View attachment 3084916
> 
> I think all of the Longchamp bags were $89.97 white tags. I didn't check the price of the shoulder bag
> View attachment 3084917



The choo sandals are cute but that is way to high.


----------



## gail13

The shoe section at the Rack has become too much Tory Burch and Coach that is bought just for the outlet.


----------



## KathrynS

gail13 said:


> The shoe section at the Rack has become too much Tory Burch and Coach that is bought just for the outlet.


I feel like that's *all* I see anymore.


----------



## babycinnamon

gail13 said:


> The shoe section at the Rack has become too much Tory Burch and Coach that is bought just for the outlet.







KathrynS said:


> I feel like that's *all* I see anymore.




YES!! I totally agree....
It sucks!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Cthai said:


> The choo sandals are cute but that is way to high.




I know! I was surprised to see $329 when I flipped them over. I'm even more surprised to see Choos because last time I checked Honolulu Nordstrom doesn't carry Jimmy Choo. I'm assuming because there are 2 Jimmy Choo stores here.


----------



## yakusoku.af

KathrynS said:


> I feel like that's *all* I see anymore.




Me too!!! They get so much here that TB is in the designer section and the regular section because it doesn't all fit in the designer side! And I don't think $160 for Revas is a great deal. 50% off sounds better lol


----------



## applecidered

gail13 said:


> The shoe section at the Rack has become too much Tory Burch and Coach that is bought just for the outlet.


QFT. Seriously, TB as a shoe brand has gotten over saturated to command that price point anymore, it's not like those shoes are made in Italy. I also don't like either of the TB or Coach shoe styles recently.


----------



## gail13

applecidered said:


> QFT. Seriously, TB as a shoe brand has gotten over saturated to command that price point anymore, it's not like those shoes are made in Italy. I also don't like either of the TB or Coach shoe styles recently.



TB has gone the way of MK....overexposed, nothing special and overpriced.


----------



## Precious Happy

Was visiting my cousin who just had a baby girl a month ago and went to the NR at South Center Mall in Washington. 

For Rebecca Minkoff Fans:
Lots of Mini affairs (biscuit, black, white) with spikes (gold, rose gold, and silver hardware) $150ish
Large white Cupid with rose gold $198
Mini biscuit Cupid with rose gold (I almost got this one but Hubby nixed it). $150ish
Large Perry Lilac Gray color (the leather was gorgeous!!!) $250ish--was so so tempted but my marriage is important to me. Hehe

Michael Kors watches at 50% off retail
3 hot pink ones with gold bracelets and date box in the dials. $110 each 
I did manage to get one of these (the one I got didn't have a date box but so cute!). &#128520; &#128521;

Lots of Coach shoes. $100


----------



## Temz

Lushi said:


> Gucci sandals $150 blue tag. No box or dustbag.
> Too much or good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do u girls think?




Are they still available? Awesome find!


----------



## Temz

Lushi said:


> Gucci sandals $150 blue tag. No box or dustbag.
> Too much or good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do u girls think?




Awesome find! Are they still available?


----------



## Temz

Lushi said:


> Gucci sandals $150 blue tag. No box or dustbag.
> Too much or good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do u girls think?




Awesome find!


----------



## Lubina

gail13 said:


> The shoe section at the Rack has become too much Tory Burch and Coach that is bought just for the outlet.


 
Glad I was the only one who noticed that! MK is already oversaturated and TB is next. I won't be shocked if when the fad wears, their free standing boutiques dwindle. I admit I do like TB's winter/heavier fabric pieces but her cotton tunics are near the top of my wtf list money and quality-wise. When I first handled one I was baffled that what amounted to a flimsy swimsuit cover up was so popular and commanded such a price.


----------



## Michelle1x

I got a Vince Mixed media raglan top in pink for $14.95 (after CTR) - this is a top with a silk front and lightweight knit back.  Retail $225.

Then when I got home, I see 2 snags in the sleeves.  Not sure if this can be repaired, although I may ask the tailor next time I am at rack.  Thats the problem with rack, the clothes get really messed up.

Somebody behind me in line had a pair of Joie "Vierra" leather leggings for $67 and St Laurent faux leather pants for around $100 (after CTR).  No idea what a regular price would be for St Laurent faux leather pants but my guess would be around $1K?


----------



## Michelle1x

Lubina said:


> Glad I was the only one who noticed that! MK is already oversaturated and TB is next. I won't be shocked if when the fad wears, their free standing boutiques dwindle. I admit I do like TB's winter/heavier fabric pieces but her cotton tunics are near the top of my wtf list money and quality-wise. When I first handled one I was baffled that what amounted to a flimsy swimsuit cover up was so popular and commanded such a price.


I've visited the free standing boutique for Rebecca Minkoff and talked to the salespeople there.

Rebecca Minkoff changed her strategy in the recession.  She went downmarket deliberately, which is why we see so much merchandise everywhere.  But she is still upper midmarket so high quality.  We see a lot of her through Rack, but if you don't have a rack near you, her bags are not as prevalent.

I'm a fan of the MAB and the price point is right for me so I own two.  When I have $5K to throw around I'll get a Chanel


----------



## cmm62

This thread has made me such a better rack shopper, so I thought I would share my finds - it was a good CTR for me. 

First, my non CTR buy, couldn't say no to this equipment shirt. Perfect for work and home. 






My least exciting find but great to throw on for work, the pattern is very pretty. 100% poly tho, would never pay retail. Originally 98, got it for 29.98. 






This Bailey44 dress for summer and our upcoming trip to Aruba - we're going to a wedding there so I'm debating wearing this to the event (since it has white in it), but will definitely wear it to one of the dinners. The dress is silk (lining is polyester). Was 262 got it for 74.98. 






My best and most exciting find - this Vince sweater that is 70% wool/30% cashmere. I borrowed a Vince sweater from my cousin last year at the beach that was similar - an open knit, perfecting for staying cosy on cool summer nights, at home, etc. It's also not as see through as the picture looks at all. Been on a hunt for one since then so I am THRILLED with this. It's a little nubby but for the price who cares. And it's meant to be a casual sweater. Was 325 got it for 36.56. [emoji15]






Finally, this equipment tank. Such a fun print - I know it doesn't have the red tag but it was tagged at 51 (so got it for 35ish from 198) however over the 51 tag was a tag for 18 bucks. Someone had switched tags - why do people do this/try to get away with this? It rang up as some sweater so they wouldn't charge 18, do some people argue they have to honor the price? I don't understand how someone could get away with it. Luckily they were very nice to me, not accusatory, etc. whew. Happy to pay 35 too. 






And a little tidbit of info - I answered a survey for NR last week and got a really nice reply back from the store manager to some of my questions or things I voiced in the survey. One thing she said I found interesting: "As our Nordstrom Rack concept grows, you will see less product coming directly from a Nordstrom store, but you will instead have access to more product that is in-season and that you won't find in many other places.  Around 80% of the brands we carry in Nordstrom Rack are the same brands you find in our Nordstrom stores.  Sometimes the difference in the product may just be a color that the designer decided not to go forward with.   Please share with me any designers that you would like to see more of so that I can share that with our buying teams."

Most of us know this but I told her that honestly my best finds are those that come from Nordstrom, not made for the rack. And of course I wonder if quality is the same if they buy just for the rack. Anyways, found it interesting. Thanks for letting me share this super long post lol.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

My coworker and I had success during this CTR sale! Found all these lovelies red-tagged so they were all an additional 25% off!! Luckily we don't wear the same size so we both found some fabulous shoes 
- Jimmy Choo pumps ($186)
- McQueen laser cut bootie ($224)
- Dior flats ($115)
- Miu Miu sandals ($150)


----------



## eliu8108

Stopped by to get a price adjustment on a few items and found this Kate Spade watch in the display, a gramercy mini in rose gold. I have been searching for a watch with a smaller face, and this is perfect, especially for $48 after CTR.


----------



## bagnshoe

eliu8108 said:


> Stopped by to get a price adjustment on a few items and found this Kate Spade watch in the display, a gramercy mini in rose gold. I have been searching for a watch with a smaller face, and this is perfect, especially for $48 after CTR.



Nice watch &#128516; also great price as well


----------



## bagnshoe

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3085838
> 
> My coworker and I had success during this CTR sale! Found all these lovelies red-tagged so they were all an additional 25% off!! Luckily we don't wear the same size so we both found some fabulous shoes
> - Jimmy Choo pumps ($186)
> - McQueen laser cut bootie ($224)
> - Dior flats ($115)
> - Miu Miu sandals ($150)



great finds. I'm so jealous. All my rack carries are tory burch, coach and kate spade. Never any high end designer shoes


----------



## krissa

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3085838
> 
> My coworker and I had success during this CTR sale! Found all these lovelies red-tagged so they were all an additional 25% off!! Luckily we don't wear the same size so we both found some fabulous shoes
> - Jimmy Choo pumps ($186)
> - McQueen laser cut bootie ($224)
> - Dior flats ($115)
> - Miu Miu sandals ($150)



Those McQueen Booties &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Kealakai

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3085838
> 
> My coworker and I had success during this CTR sale! Found all these lovelies red-tagged so they were all an additional 25% off!! Luckily we don't wear the same size so we both found some fabulous shoes
> - Jimmy Choo pumps ($186)
> - McQueen laser cut bootie ($224)
> - Dior flats ($115)
> - Miu Miu sandals ($150)


 the shoes you found...and they were an additional 25% off!


----------



## Lushi

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3085838
> 
> My coworker and I had success during this CTR sale! Found all these lovelies red-tagged so they were all an additional 25% off!! Luckily we don't wear the same size so we both found some fabulous shoes
> - Jimmy Choo pumps ($186)
> - McQueen laser cut bootie ($224)
> - Dior flats ($115)
> - Miu Miu sandals ($150)




Can never find good staff in so cal....


----------



## sneezz

Crislu necklace $27.37. &#128513;


----------



## deltalady

Spotted this pair of Jimmy Choo flats sz 42


----------



## NordstromRack

I went to the Newbury Street NR today and there wasn't much stuff in the store.  A lot of the clearance was blue tagged, which doesn't qualify for CTR.  It's annoying.  I saw a couple of pairs of ferragamo and jimmy choos.  The shoe section was filled with coach, sperry, cole haan and approximately $60 range shoes.  Clearance was picked over.


----------



## Precious Happy

NordstromRack said:


> I went to the Newbury Street NR today and there wasn't much stuff in the store.  A lot of the clearance was blue tagged, which doesn't qualify for CTR.  It's annoying.  I saw a couple of pairs of ferragamo and jimmy choos.  The shoe section was filled with coach, sperry, cole haan and approximately $60 range shoes.  Clearance was picked over.



I agree. Most of the stuff I saw at the NR I went to yesterday was all blue tagged. Maybe only 10% of the merch was red tagged and in terrible condition. I guess either that's the name of the game or the merch has already been picked over. &#128528;


----------



## NordstromRack

Precious Happy said:


> I agree. Most of the stuff I saw at the NR I went to yesterday was all blue tagged. Maybe only 10% of the merch was red tagged and in terrible condition. I guess either that's the name of the game or the merch has already been picked over. &#128528;


 I think both factors are true - fewer red tag items in the first place and the leftover stuff has been there for a looong time.  NR gets clever with the blue tag clearance...boo.  They also replenish with fewer items.


----------



## sparksfly

Someone on IG scored the black Chanel flats for $180 red tagged. So jealous


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> Someone on IG scored the black Chanel flats for $180 red tagged. So jealous


 Hi sparksfly!  I'm jealous too...boo to that.  Did you go to the LTM this week?


----------



## buyingpig

NordstromRack said:


> Hi sparksfly!  I'm jealous too...boo to that.  Did you go to the LTM this week?



Hi, found a pair of agl today, size 38.5. Not sure if you are interested in  the color. Here's a picture of them.
PM if you want location.


----------



## NordstromRack

buyingpig said:


> Hi, found a pair of agl today, size 38.5. Not sure if you are interested in  the color. Here's a picture of them.
> PM if you want location.


Thanks, buyingpig!  Yeah, I'm looking for a different color, but thanks anyway for your help!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Bought the below at CTR. Prada sunglasses ended up at about $29 (INSANE) and the Coach flats at $39.

 I think I'm going to give the sunglasses to my mom for my birthday. They look a bit awkward/alien on my face. 

Not too keen on the slight puckering on the fabric on the flats, but they're cheap/cute enough.


----------



## applecidered

NordstromRack said:


> I went to the Newbury Street NR today and there wasn't much stuff in the store.  A lot of the clearance was blue tagged, which doesn't qualify for CTR.  It's annoying.  I saw a couple of pairs of ferragamo and jimmy choos.  The shoe section was filled with coach, sperry, cole haan and approximately $60 range shoes.  Clearance was picked over.


I have to admit, my threshold for shoes (non luxury branded) is nothing above $30-40 these days... Can't get myself to spend $60ish on made for outlet shoes anymore, even brands like Cole Haan used to represent quality.


----------



## feudingfaeries

I feel as if it's 70% blue tag items now. Or at least everythingI want was blue tagged. I went to three different racks.


----------



## NordstromRack

applecidered said:


> I have to admit, my threshold for shoes (non luxury branded) is nothing above $30-40 these days... Can't get myself to spend $60ish on made for outlet shoes anymore, even brands like Cole Haan used to represent quality.



I totally agree.  Actually, there are very few options for shoes under $30.  Brands are very cheap quality wise at that price range.


----------



## bakeacookie

feudingfaeries said:


> I feel as if it's 70% blue tag items now. Or at least everythingI want was blue tagged. I went to three different racks.




This. And those blue tagged prices are higher than usual. [emoji53]


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Ive never owned Uggs before and have always been against them... But needed some cozy shoes for driving. Are these a good deal? Found leather Uggs for $48.72 red tagged ... So with an extra 25% off it was $36.54.


----------



## My3boyscde

There were at least 15 of these Prada Baroque sunglasses at the Mercer Mall NR. Price was $99


----------



## My3boyscde

elisainthecity said:


> Ive never owned Uggs before and have always been against them... But needed some cozy shoes for driving. Are these a good deal? Found leather Uggs for $48.72 red tagged ... So with an extra 25% off it was $36.54.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086318



That's an awesome deal! If you live somewhere with cold winters, these will be great


----------



## PetiteFromSF

My3boyscde said:


> There were at least 15 of these Prada Baroque sunglasses at the Mercer Mall NR. Price was $99




Just wondering - have you ever see the oversized ones? I tend to see this style every now and then (in green/black or grey/black usually).


----------



## PetiteFromSF

There is a pair of orange and white striped Missoni flats size 7.5 for $48 red tagged at Colma Rack. There was also flat blue Chloe sandals for $115 in size 8.5 also red tagged.


----------



## plumaplomb

What does ctr stand for?


----------



## jsmile

cmm62 said:


> This thread has made me such a better rack shopper, so I thought I would share my finds - it was a good CTR for me.
> 
> First, my non CTR buy, couldn't say no to this equipment shirt. Perfect for work and home.
> 
> View attachment 3085799
> 
> View attachment 3085800
> 
> 
> My least exciting find but great to throw on for work, the pattern is very pretty. 100% poly tho, would never pay retail. Originally 98, got it for 29.98.
> 
> View attachment 3085803
> 
> View attachment 3085804
> 
> 
> This Bailey44 dress for summer and our upcoming trip to Aruba - we're going to a wedding there so I'm debating wearing this to the event (since it has white in it), but will definitely wear it to one of the dinners. The dress is silk (lining is polyester). Was 262 got it for 74.98.
> 
> View attachment 3085805
> 
> View attachment 3085806
> 
> 
> My best and most exciting find - this Vince sweater that is 70% wool/30% cashmere. I borrowed a Vince sweater from my cousin last year at the beach that was similar - an open knit, perfecting for staying cosy on cool summer nights, at home, etc. It's also not as see through as the picture looks at all. Been on a hunt for one since then so I am THRILLED with this. It's a little nubby but for the price who cares. And it's meant to be a casual sweater. Was 325 got it for 36.56. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3085816
> 
> View attachment 3085817
> 
> 
> Finally, this equipment tank. Such a fun print - I know it doesn't have the red tag but it was tagged at 51 (so got it for 35ish from 198) however over the 51 tag was a tag for 18 bucks. Someone had switched tags - why do people do this/try to get away with this? It rang up as some sweater so they wouldn't charge 18, do some people argue they have to honor the price? I don't understand how someone could get away with it. Luckily they were very nice to me, not accusatory, etc. whew. Happy to pay 35 too.
> 
> View attachment 3085823
> 
> View attachment 3085825
> 
> 
> And a little tidbit of info - I answered a survey for NR last week and got a really nice reply back from the store manager to some of my questions or things I voiced in the survey. One thing she said I found interesting: "As our Nordstrom Rack concept grows, you will see less product coming directly from a Nordstrom store, but you will instead have access to more product that is in-season and that you won't find in many other places.  Around 80% of the brands we carry in Nordstrom Rack are the same brands you find in our Nordstrom stores.  Sometimes the difference in the product may just be a color that the designer decided not to go forward with.   Please share with me any designers that you would like to see more of so that I can share that with our buying teams."
> 
> Most of us know this but I told her that honestly my best finds are those that come from Nordstrom, not made for the rack. And of course I wonder if quality is the same if they buy just for the rack. Anyways, found it interesting. Thanks for letting me share this super long post lol.


I'm in Canada and only go to the Rack when I cross the border and invest in the American economy. 

We just got our first outlet shopping centre and our first Nordstroms is opening in Oct 2015 (before holiday shopping season of course).

How to do I tell between made for outlet clothing/accessories vs. real better clothing/accessories from the actual retail stores?  Some time it is hard for me to spot because I am not familiar with some of the brands.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

plumaplomb said:


> What does ctr stand for?




Clear the rack


----------



## PetiteFromSF

jsmile said:


> I'm in Canada and only go to the Rack when I cross the border and invest in the American economy.
> 
> We just got our first outlet shopping centre and our first Nordstroms is opening in Oct 2015 (before holiday shopping season of course).
> 
> How to do I tell between made for outlet clothing/accessories vs. real better clothing/accessories from the actual retail stores?  Some time it is hard for me to spot because I am not familiar with some of the brands.




It took a while for me to get, but you just tend to get to know the brands the more you go. Usually, items from Nordstrom tend to have a Nordstrom tag/sticker. Always search items on your phone if you're not sure.


----------



## bakeacookie

elisainthecity said:


> There is a pair of orange and white striped Missoni flats size 7.5 for $48 red tagged at Colma Rack. There was also flat blue Chloe sandals for $115 in size 8.5 also red tagged.



Oooh, I'd like the Missoni flats, but I should be good. But that price is good too. haha


----------



## jsmile

elisainthecity said:


> It took a while for me to get, but you just tend to get to know the brands the more you go. Usually, items from Nordstrom tend to have a Nordstrom tag/sticker. Always search items on your phone if you're not sure.


I tend to go down to Nordstrom Rack when I cross the border about 4x a year. I will try to pay closer attention to the differences. Hopefully they will opening a Rack up here soon after they open the actual Nordstrom stores.

It would be really helpful for someone to snap a picture and show a tag of a made-for outlet clothing item.  Might help me differentiate between them.

How can you tell you tell a made-for outlet item on the Nordstromrack.com website?

thanks!


----------



## cmm62

elisainthecity said:


> It took a while for me to get, but you just tend to get to know the brands the more you go. Usually, items from Nordstrom tend to have a Nordstrom tag/sticker. Always search items on your phone if you're not sure.




Yeah I second that - search on your phone and see if was sold in other stores. Also tags that have a lower price written on them, then a red tag (that's lower than the written price) is a sign of clothing from Nordstrom - when they mark it down in the store before sending it to the rack they write the lower price on the tag. And maybe the tags that are tags of the brand (like a Vince tag) and have a red tag in them come from Nordstrom. But I'm not an expert, some other ladies probably have better knowledge. Above all I try to focus on quality and the material that is used to determine if I feel good with the price. Just my two cents.


----------



## applecidered

elisainthecity said:


> Ive never owned Uggs before and have always been against them... But needed some cozy shoes for driving. Are these a good deal? Found leather Uggs for $48.72 red tagged ... So with an extra 25% off it was $36.54.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086318


I think that's a good deal for Ugg lined boots, but I prefer driving loafers for my commute! Especially since those kind of shoes come with a heel grip and won't wear down heels like on my flats. But if it works for you, you should keep them


----------



## applecidered

NordstromRack said:


> I totally agree.  Actually, there are very few options for shoes under $30.  Brands are very cheap quality wise at that price range.


Yup agree there. Although I've been having most luck with Dillards house brand shoes (like Antonio Melani) during their severe markdowns, less than $30 and even leather soled. But I'm getting off topic! It is aggravating that NR's shoe deals are few and far between.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

applecidered said:


> I think that's a good deal for Ugg lined boots, but I prefer driving loafers for my commute! Especially since those kind of shoes come with a heel grip and won't wear down heels like on my flats. But if it works for you, you should keep them




I was hoping to find the Ugg flats! They look so cozy! They were $80 red tagged though. Maybe if I keep waiting it'll lower down to a price im more willing to pay [emoji4]


----------



## NordstromRack

I'm still learning the differences between the tags from the regular Nordstrom stores and the made for outlet Nordstrom Rack tags.  It helps to know brands.  I studied the Nordstrom site brand list to get a better understanding of what they carry.  Items from Nordstrom usually have handwriting on the tag with the original price crossed off.  There is also sometimes a Nordstrom sticker.  Items should also have its designer tags attached.  Then there are the "altered or refinished" tags which I believe come from the full line store.  Common brands include Trouvé, halogen, topshop, bp, bobeau, Vince, Vince Camuto, free people, Daniel Rainn - some of these are from Nordstroms, some are made for outlet.  The same thing goes for shoes.  Somebody please correct me if I am wrong.  It would be helpful to have a list of examples of both different kinds of tags and a categorization of brands.


----------



## wenjones7660

Posted about these the other day but I was finally able to upload my pics correctly. I scored these YSL Tributes and am in love.


----------



## Lushi

wenjones7660 said:


> Posted about these the other day but I was finally able to upload my pics correctly. I scored these and am in love.




Great deal! U are so lucky


----------



## wenjones7660

Lushi said:


> Great deal! U are so lucky


 
thank you


----------



## PetiteFromSF

wenjones7660 said:


> Posted about these the other day but I was finally able to upload my pics correctly. I scored these YSL Tributes and am in love.




Love them!!


----------



## girlhasbags

elisainthecity said:


> ive never owned uggs before and have always been against them... But needed some cozy shoes for driving. Are these a good deal? Found leather uggs for $48.72 red tagged ... So with an extra 25% off it was $36.54.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086318


 
yess!!!!!!


----------



## girlhasbags

I saw these by Rag and Bone today at the Culver City Rack on my way back from LAX. $134 before takes with CTR. They are being shipped since I needed another size. Thoughts are they worth it?


----------



## IStuckACello

elisainthecity said:


> Ive never owned Uggs before and have always been against them... But needed some cozy shoes for driving. Are these a good deal? Found leather Uggs for $48.72 red tagged ... So with an extra 25% off it was $36.54.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086318




So worth it! I love Uggs-especially in the foggy nights in SF. However, if they're a sz 6 or 7 and you don't want them please lmk if you decide to return


----------



## applecidered

girlhasbags said:


> I saw these by Rag and Bone today at the Culver City Rack on my way back from LAX. $134 before takes with CTR. They are being shipped since I needed another size. Thoughts are they worth it?


Hmm.. Personally I'm not a fan of the white leather top and what I think is canvas strap on bottom. Are these comfortable?


----------



## girlhasbags

applecidered said:


> Hmm.. Personally I'm not a fan of the white leather top and what I think is canvas strap on bottom. Are these comfortable?




It was tuff to tell because they were too tight. My daughter tried them her foot is smaller she said they will need one of the gel soles for the ball of the foot otherwise she thought they would be fine. I figured if they come I could always try them and return them.


----------



## applecidered

girlhasbags said:


> It was tuff to tell because they were too tight. My daughter tried them her foot is smaller she said they will need one of the gel soles for the ball of the foot otherwise she thought they would be fine. I figured if they come I could always try them and return them.


That's the spirit!  I always take advantage of the return policies at any store, haha. I tend to change my mind and dwell. My DH thinks it's nuts.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

IStuckACello said:


> So worth it! I love Uggs-especially in the foggy nights in SF. However, if they're a sz 6 or 7 and you don't want them please lmk if you decide to return



Size 5  I actually found them in the Colma store! Worth a look!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Okay last one for the day. Found these Burberry wedges! Although they were blue tagged, I had to get them. Luckily I saw the size on the sole was 35, even though the tag said 4.5. I decided to try it on and it fit perfectly. 

I had too much luck this weekend that it broke the bank. Haha. No more shoe shopping for me for a while.


----------



## meowmix318

elisainthecity said:


> Okay last one for the day. Found these Burberry wedges! Although they were blue tagged, I had to get them. Luckily I saw the size on the sole was 35, even though the tag said 4.5. I decided to try it on and it fit perfectly.
> 
> I had too much luck this weekend that it broke the bank. Haha. No more shoe shopping for me for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086509
> View attachment 3086510



What a great find! I only purchased some Hue leggings during this CTR sale. No go on any fabulous shoe deals for me at two stores near me


----------



## applecidered

elisainthecity said:


> Okay last one for the day. Found these Burberry wedges! Although they were blue tagged, I had to get them. Luckily I saw the size on the sole was 35, even though the tag said 4.5. I decided to try it on and it fit perfectly.
> 
> I had too much luck this weekend that it broke the bank. Haha. No more shoe shopping for me for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086509
> View attachment 3086510


You have such small feet! Those look like nice wedges. I managed to find some online items at NR, eagerly awaiting the shipment, though knowing me I will likely return some stuff.


----------



## buyingpig

elisainthecity said:


> Okay last one for the day. Found these Burberry wedges! Although they were blue tagged, I had to get them. Luckily I saw the size on the sole was 35, even though the tag said 4.5. I decided to try it on and it fit perfectly.
> 
> I had too much luck this weekend that it broke the bank. Haha. No more shoe shopping for me for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086509
> View attachment 3086510



Congrats! Love all your finds   I bought bunch of shoes too. Waiting one more to arrive in the mail to post them


----------



## AnnaFreud

Michelle1x said:


> I've visited the free standing boutique for Rebecca Minkoff and talked to the salespeople there.
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff changed her strategy in the recession.  She went downmarket deliberately, which is why we see so much merchandise everywhere.  But she is still upper midmarket so high quality.  We see a lot of her through Rack, but if you don't have a rack near you, her bags are not as prevalent.
> 
> I'm a fan of the MAB and the price point is right for me so I own two.  When I have $5K to throw around I'll get a Chanel




I forget RM has free standing stores. Her bags can all be found at all the discount stores. Hard to believe anyone would shop at her store and pay retail for her bags.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

applecidered said:


> You have such small feet! Those look like nice wedges. I managed to find some online items at NR, eagerly awaiting the shipment, though knowing me I will likely return some stuff.



Haha yes. I think that's why (I think) I tend to have more luck at the Rack. I hate shopping at department stores because I never know what styles come in a 5, and when something comes in a size 5... it's never in stock.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

AnnaFreud said:


> I forget RM has free standing stores. Her bags can all be found at all the discount stores. Hard to believe anyone would shop at her store and pay retail for her bags.



Same with Michael Kors! A brand new Michael Kors shop opened up in the Westfield San Francisco Centre... always filled  with people surprisingly. Now they're opening up a Michael Kors Men's store... and there is a Nordstrom Rack and Saks Off 5th right across the street from the mall! lol.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

buyingpig said:


> Congrats! Love all your finds   I bought bunch of shoes too. Waiting one more to arrive in the mail to post them



Can't wait to see  Oh man, the countdown for the package arrivals always makes me anxious!! I never want to waste money on 2-day shipping, but I wish everything came in 2-days or less. Lol.


----------



## buyingpig

elisainthecity said:


> Can't wait to see  Oh man, the countdown for the package arrivals always makes me anxious!! I never want to waste money on 2-day shipping, but I wish everything came in 2-days or less. Lol.



I ordered 2 Search and Send items during this CTR. I have no clue what conditions they are in. Finger crossed they are all in pristine condition


----------



## girlhasbags

applecidered said:


> That's the spirit!  I always take advantage of the return policies at any store, haha. I tend to change my mind and dwell. My DH thinks it's nuts.




No it's not, I undestand[emoji23] this way I'm not sorry for not getting them when I'm not sure.


----------



## chizan8384

Sharing what I got today.


----------



## jorton

You can download the app from the regular Nordstrom and scan items from the rack on it. Items that are directly from Nordstrom will show up on the app even if they were sent to the rack.

Otherwise yes what everyone else said is correct. If you see a brand that has a mass production of an item then it's usually made for the rack. For example if you go to the juniors section at the rack and they have all kinds of "Lush" tees in different colors.

You kind of have to think logically about it, if you see too many of one item think about it. Nordstroms full line store will mark things down in the sale before they send them off, so it's not really possible that the rack would receive a whole shipment of the same item in all different sizes. 

Typically I have found that most of the stuff that comes directly from Nordstrom is in the clearance and red tagged. Because when it comes from Nordstrom it is marked down already by the time it goes to the rack so they just slap a red tag on it. I've found this with all accessories and everything else. I usually just go straight to the clearance and walk right past the stuff at the front.


----------



## bussbuss

chizan8384 said:


> Sharing what I got today.
> 
> View attachment 3086615




Love the miumius....can i hv the upc please


----------



## Cthai

elisainthecity said:


> Okay last one for the day. Found these Burberry wedges! Although they were blue tagged, I had to get them. Luckily I saw the size on the sole was 35, even though the tag said 4.5. I decided to try it on and it fit perfectly.
> 
> I had too much luck this weekend that it broke the bank. Haha. No more shoe shopping for me for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086509
> View attachment 3086510



Wow! Nice find and such a great price !


----------



## Cthai

chizan8384 said:


> Sharing what I got today.
> 
> View attachment 3086615




Nice haul!!! I love flats


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

girlhasbags said:


> I saw these by Rag and Bone today at the Culver City Rack on my way back from LAX. $134 before takes with CTR. They are being shipped since I needed another size. Thoughts are they worth it?



Those have a really high pitch without any padding for the poor balls of your feet. I had a pair of bcbg sandals made like that. Your feet will feel terrible even with additional padding, trust me. I sold the bcbg's to consignment. Good riddance.


----------



## cmm62

jsmile said:


> I tend to go down to Nordstrom Rack when I cross the border about 4x a year. I will try to pay closer attention to the differences. Hopefully they will opening a Rack up here soon after they open the actual Nordstrom stores.
> 
> It would be really helpful for someone to snap a picture and show a tag of a made-for outlet clothing item.  Might help me differentiate between them.
> 
> How can you tell you tell a made-for outlet item on the Nordstromrack.com website?
> 
> thanks!




So I think from what I posted I can also give you examples of from Nordstrom and made for the rack. These tags have a price written on them and two have a Nordstrom sticker - Nordstrom puts that sticker on when you buy them, so I think someone bought these items and then returned them to the store. 

Bailey44 dress tag (front and back)





Chelsea28 dress



Vince sweater



However, The equipment shirt just has a Nordstrom rack sticker, so it's made for outlet. However the silk feels great, it looks great, so I'm still ok with the price. Most 100% silk shirts are only this price if they're on sale. 



Hope that helps! If anyone thinks I'm wrong please correct me.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

cmm62 said:


> So I think from what I posted I can also give you examples of from Nordstrom and made for the rack. These tags have a price written on them and two have a Nordstrom sticker - Nordstrom puts that sticker on when you buy them, so I think someone bought these items and then returned them to the store.
> 
> Bailey44 dress tag (front and back)
> View attachment 3086736
> 
> View attachment 3086737
> 
> 
> Chelsea28 dress
> View attachment 3086738
> 
> 
> Vince sweater
> View attachment 3086739
> 
> 
> However, The equipment shirt just has a Nordstrom rack sticker, so it's made for outlet. However the silk feels great, it looks great, so I'm still ok with the price. Most 100% silk shirts are only this price if they're on sale.
> View attachment 3086740
> 
> 
> Hope that helps! If anyone thinks I'm wrong please correct me.



Thanks for this. 

However, I think a lot of stuff is sold to NR directly from the designers themselves (their overstock) similar to Gilt. Yes, at the same time, Gilt has the same problem now too (designers creating specifically for them). 

It's weird to me a company like Equipment, which is not well known outside the fashion community, would create items specifically for NR. More mass brands like Michael Kors are the real guilty ones. 

Thankfully consumers are becoming much more savvy: 

http://fashionista.com/2015/06/michael-kors-pricing-settlement

http://consumerist.com/2015/07/22/c...over-allegedly-misleading-tj-maxx-price-tags/


----------



## NordstromRack

cmm62 said:


> So I think from what I posted I can also give you examples of from Nordstrom and made for the rack. These tags have a price written on them and two have a Nordstrom sticker - Nordstrom puts that sticker on when you buy them, so I think someone bought these items and then returned them to the store.
> 
> Bailey44 dress tag (front and back)
> View attachment 3086736
> 
> View attachment 3086737
> 
> 
> Chelsea28 dress
> View attachment 3086738
> 
> 
> Vince sweater
> View attachment 3086739
> 
> 
> However, The equipment shirt just has a Nordstrom rack sticker, so it's made for outlet. However the silk feels great, it looks great, so I'm still ok with the price. Most 100% silk shirts are only this price if they're on sale.
> View attachment 3086740
> 
> 
> Hope that helps! If anyone thinks I'm wrong please correct me.



I am unsure about the equipment shirt tag being made for outlet......I've seen those stickers and other kinds of stickers before.  They might be transfers from regular Nordstroms and they just stuck a NR sticker on it.  The tags are really confusing.  Can people post more examples of different kinds of tags?  Thanks!  It is greatly appreciated


----------



## bakeacookie

The tags are confusing, but if we all start posting the different tags maybe we'll make sense of it all.

Then hopefully they don't change them, as it's good to know what is made for outlet and what is made for full price to be a savvy shopper.


----------



## buyingpig

NordstromRack said:


> I am unsure about the equipment shirt tag being made for outlet......I've seen those stickers and other kinds of stickers before.  They might be transfers from regular Nordstroms and they just stuck a NR sticker on it.  The tags are really confusing.  Can people post more examples of different kinds of tags?  Thanks!  It is greatly appreciated



I think the equipment shirts with white tags are from equipment directly. They are not made for outlet, but over stock. I bought a few tops so far, they were all leftovers of previous season or sometimes current season styles. I've seen those styles in full price stores, so that's how I know.

I bought 3 slim signature shirts in different colors so far. They were all around 50 to 60 dollars. One of them was still at Bloomingdale's for full price when I bought it. So I am happy to pay The style is the best fitting silk shirt for me.

I bought a periwinkle slim signature shirt that's red tagged, directly from full price store for $50 during this CTR. The tag had mark downs in ball point pen. That's how I know.

I didn't try it on in store because I know how it fits. When I got home, I realized the shirt was tailored. The sleeves were way too short and previous person added a hidden botton at chest area. I ended up returning it the next day.

Anyways, I used to be obsessed with buying only full price transfers. I am actually happy with some of their directly from manufacturer stock nowadays. Like the $25 AJs and $30 Hudson's.


----------



## cmm62

NordstromRack said:


> I am unsure about the equipment shirt tag being made for outlet......I've seen those stickers and other kinds of stickers before.  They might be transfers from regular Nordstroms and they just stuck a NR sticker on it.  The tags are really confusing.  Can people post more examples of different kinds of tags?  Thanks!  It is greatly appreciated




Thank you (and others!) for correcting me. It can be really confusing to tell. No matter what I do really focus on if the quality is a deal for the price. In general I'm happy with my Nordstrom Rack - the bags and shoes are a bust in my location but the clothing has some great finds. I find that I am most drawn to items that are from the actual store, should be interesting to see how this might change as they are opening a ton of racks over the next year or two.


----------



## Vaperez88

Hi! Can I ask what location?

Thanks!


----------



## Vaperez88

chizan8384 said:


> Sharing what I got today.
> 
> View attachment 3086615


Hi can I ask what location? I am looking for the Prada and Miu Miu sandals.  

Thanks!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

chizan8384 said:


> Sharing what I got today.
> 
> View attachment 3086615



I got the Miu Miu sandals last Wednesday (price adjusted Thursday of course) and I loooooove them


----------



## bussbuss

elisainthecity said:


> I got the Miu Miu sandals last Wednesday (price adjusted Thursday of course) and I loooooove them



Can u share the upc pls ill love to have that in a 39.5 or 40 plss....just in case u spot another

Thank u


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bussbuss said:


> Can u share the upc pls ill love to have that in a 39.5 or 40 plss....just in case u spot another
> 
> Thank u



I'll check when I get home today.


----------



## bussbuss

elisainthecity said:


> I'll check when I get home today.



Thank you


----------



## atomsH20

bakeacookie said:


> The tags are confusing, but if we all start posting the different tags maybe we'll make sense of it all.
> 
> Then hopefully they don't change them, as it's good to know what is made for outlet and what is made for full price to be a savvy shopper.


Can I ask if the designer jeans spotted at the Rack are actually designer? Or whether they are of a batch that is simply made for the Rack by the brand.  Like I see racks of Paige and Joes there and have no idea if that means these aren't same washes sold at the stores or not


----------



## bakeacookie

atomsH20 said:


> Can I ask if the designer jeans spotted at the Rack are actually designer? Or whether they are of a batch that is simply made for the Rack by the brand.  Like I see racks of Paige and Joes there and have no idea if that means these aren't same washes sold at the stores or not



I think that came up in this thread before, that perhaps some of the Paige and other denim may be "for the Rack" as opposed to transfer from the full line or left overs. 

I don't recall what our conclusions were for distinguishing the denim, but there is a lower quality of these jeans out at the rack as there were complaints of how it was wearing. 

From what it seems like on the forum, if there's a rack full of it, it's most likely outlet quality. One of a kinds are typically transfers from the full line.


----------



## NordstromRack

atomsH20 said:


> Can I ask if the designer jeans spotted at the Rack are actually designer? Or whether they are of a batch that is simply made for the Rack by the brand.  Like I see racks of Paige and Joes there and have no idea if that means these aren't same washes sold at the stores or not



I would still examine the tags on the jeans to try to decipher if they are the higher quality jeans.  I guess the consensus is that if there are items in bulk quantity, then it must be made for the Rack and outlet quality.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

NordstromRack said:


> I would still examine the tags on the jeans to try to decipher if they are the higher quality jeans.  I guess the consensus is that if there are items in bulk quantity, then it must be made for the Rack and outlet quality.



I hate how those jeans are in the "clearance" section tagged $70-90.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bussbuss said:


> Thank you



Actually, I just realized it's in my e-mail. Here you go: 8059299119155


----------



## glasskey

NordstromRack said:


> I would still examine the tags on the jeans to try to decipher if they are the higher quality jeans.  I guess the consensus is that if there are items in bulk quantity, then it must be made for the Rack and outlet quality.


I'm sort of curious--do we think that non made for outlet items are ALWAYS better than made for outlet items? I mean, I have gotten Joe's jeans that were definitely made for outlet--suckers tore at the belt loops the first time I put them on. But I have also gotten things that I am pretty sure were made for the Rack and didn't think they were worse or lesser quality than what they sell at full-line stores. 

To be fair, this may be less because the made for Rack/outlet stuff is high quality, so much as I find so much of what is in full-line Nordstrom to be of poor quality and grossly overpriced. If I'm going to buy something of questionable workmanship, I'm ok paying $10 at the Rack. Much less so paying $100 at the full line store.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

glasskey said:


> I'm sort of curious--do we think that non made for outlet items are ALWAYS better than made for outlet items? I mean, I have gotten Joe's jeans that were definitely made for outlet--suckers tore at the belt loops the first time I put them on. But I have also gotten things that I am pretty sure were made for the Rack and didn't think they were worse or lesser quality than what they sell at full-line stores.
> 
> To be fair, this may be less because the made for Rack/outlet stuff is high quality, so much as I find so much of what is in full-line Nordstrom to be of poor quality and grossly overpriced. If I'm going to buy something of questionable workmanship, I'm ok paying $10 at the Rack. Much less so paying $100 at the full line store.



I think I'm more biased towards brands made for Nordstrom (Halogen for example). Halogen makes some really cute items, but I can't imagine ever paying full price or even the "sale" price at Nordstrom when the item will likely end up at the Rack at a steep discount.


----------



## NordstromRack

glasskey said:


> I'm sort of curious--do we think that non made for outlet items are ALWAYS better than made for outlet items? I mean, I have gotten Joe's jeans that were definitely made for outlet--suckers tore at the belt loops the first time I put them on. But I have also gotten things that I am pretty sure were made for the Rack and didn't think they were worse or lesser quality than what they sell at full-line stores.
> 
> To be fair, this may be less because the made for Rack/outlet stuff is high quality, so much as I find so much of what is in full-line Nordstrom to be of poor quality and grossly overpriced. If I'm going to buy something of questionable workmanship, I'm ok paying $10 at the Rack. Much less so paying $100 at the full line store.



Yes, glasskey.  I think the full line Nordstrom goods are overpriced and it's harder to fork over $100 for something instead of $10 for anything, regardless of quality.  Some times the made for outlet items are decent quality.  One needs to inspect the goods before buying and making a judgement call.  I rarely buy from the full line store now because it doesn't seem worth it.  I only try to find full line store transfers at NR for cheap.


----------



## NordstromRack

elisainthecity said:


> I think I'm more biased towards brands made for Nordstrom (Halogen for example). Halogen makes some really cute items, but I can't imagine ever paying full price or even the "sale" price at Nordstrom when the item will likely end up at the Rack at a steep discount.



That's what I do...I think some of the Halogen clothes are cute, but I never buy them in the full line store because it is overpriced.  It always ends up in the clearance section at the Rack.  I grab it there.  Do you know if Halogen stuff is always from Nordstrom and transferred to NR?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

NordstromRack said:


> That's what I do...I think some of the Halogen clothes are cute, but I never buy them in the full line store because it is overpriced.  It always ends up in the clearance section at the Rack.  I grab it there.  Do you know if Halogen stuff is always from Nordstrom and transferred to NR?



No idea. =\


----------



## pinkfeet

Regarding jeans: I watch for them on sale at the regular store. Sometimes you can find them at 50% off or more because if its a brand I am iffy on and they don't work out or don't last I can return them. At the store or through the denim company. 

With outlet stuff you are stuck with it and I hate being out 50 bucks or more no matter what. I find Paige and Joe outlet jeans don't last as long-- the material is different, cheaper. Hudson outlet fit is different than regular. You can find some ok outlet jeans when they are super cheap ( under 30 is my limit ). 

But I have noticed in the past few years Paige in general as jeans have gone downhill in my opinion in terms of lasting no matter where I buy them so I stopped unless I find them for 10 at NR. I have switched to AG, Rag and Bone and even Madewell I have been buying more lately.


----------



## tickedoffchick

jorton said:


> You can download the app from the regular Nordstrom and scan items from the rack on it. Items that are directly from Nordstrom will show up on the app even if they were sent to the rack.
> 
> Otherwise yes what everyone else said is correct. If you see a brand that has a mass production of an item then it's usually made for the rack. For example if you go to the juniors section at the rack and they have all kinds of "Lush" tees in different colors.
> 
> You kind of have to think logically about it, if you see too many of one item think about it. Nordstroms full line store will mark things down in the sale before they send them off, so it's not really possible that the rack would receive a whole shipment of the same item in all different sizes.
> 
> Typically I have found that most of the stuff that comes directly from Nordstrom is in the clearance and red tagged. Because when it comes from Nordstrom it is marked down already by the time it goes to the rack so they just slap a red tag on it. I've found this with all accessories and everything else. I usually just go straight to the clearance and walk right past the stuff at the front.


Yes! I do this too. And for handbags I always check the clearance section because most of the time that's where they stash all the transfer bags from the full line store. There may be a few scattered in among the rest of the bags, but mostly I find them toward the back. Or, in the LTM Rack last week, a Bottega in the glass jewelry case (which I did not buy).


----------



## NordstromRack

tickedoffchick said:


> Yes! I do this too. And for handbags I always check the clearance section because most of the time that's where they stash all the transfer bags from the full line store. There may be a few scattered in among the rest of the bags, but mostly I find them toward the back. Or, in the LTM Rack last week, a Bottega in the glass jewelry case (which I did not buy).



Hi tickedoffchick!  I finally saw the bag in the glass case at LTM!  $2500, I think...CRAZY!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

NordstromRack said:


> Hi tickedoffchick!  I finally saw the bag in the glass case at LTM!  $2500, I think...CRAZY!



Wow, $2500 at the Rack. What's the original price?


----------



## applecidered

I think quality really depends on brand. Most "juniors" clothes at full line Nordstrom are not worth it imo, unless like 80-90% off (eg topshop, bp, dv, etc). And grossly overpriced.


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> Hi tickedoffchick!  I finally saw the bag in the glass case at LTM!  $2500, I think...CRAZY!




How was LTM for the CTR sale? I didn't end up making it. Been so busy I haven't been since like May.


----------



## girlhasbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Those have a really high pitch without any padding for the poor balls of your feet. I had a pair of bcbg sandals made like that. Your feet will feel terrible even with additional padding, trust me. I sold the bcbg's to consignment. Good riddance.


 
Thanks to all of you it sounds like they will be going back. Love the TPF


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> How was LTM for the CTR sale? I didn't end up making it. Been so busy I haven't been since like May.



Hi sparksfly!  LTM pretty much had nothing good in clearance.  I was eyeing a pair of AGL wedges red tagged for $90-something after clearance but didn't buy.  I walked away from this CTR with nothing.  LTM needs to get better stuff!  Everybody here has been posting pics of their designer shoe finds.  LTM did get some Jimmy Choos and a bunch of Revas, Frye booties.  Are you looking for anything in particular?


----------



## NordstromRack

A girl posted the UPCs for the Fendi and Chanel flats she found during CTR.  Here they are:  Chanel = 3572622038923, Fendi = 8034164909192.  She got them for $187 and $50!  WOW!


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> A girl posted the UPCs for the Fendi and Chanel flats she found during CTR.  Here they are:  Chanel = 3572622038923, Fendi = 8034164909192.  She got them for $187 and $50!  WOW!




Any idea if the Chanel flats are sold out company wide?

I'm dying for a pair. I called about the last pair someone posted and they were sold out.


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> Hi sparksfly!  LTM pretty much had nothing good in clearance.  I was eyeing a pair of AGL wedges red tagged for $90-something after clearance but didn't buy.  I walked away from this CTR with nothing.  LTM needs to get better stuff!  Everybody here has been posting pics of their designer shoe finds.  LTM did get some Jimmy Choos and a bunch of Revas, Frye booties.  Are you looking for anything in particular?




Any idea the price of frye?

I'm not looking for anything really. Most of what I want we never get(Loubs, rock studs etc)


----------



## PetiteFromSF

How do you get rid of that NR sticker residue from shoes?


----------



## vt2159

elisainthecity said:


> How do you get rid of that NR sticker residue from shoes?


When I used to work at Target during my high school/college years, we used a product called Goo Gone to clean the shelves whenever we set up new merchandise. I swear by that stuff. You put it on the residue, let it set for a few seconds, and then wipe away (cloth works better than paper towels). Comes out much easier than soaking/soap/etc. I use it on items that have the sticky residue.

They still sell it at Target! http://www.target.com/p/goo-gone-sp.../A-14708490#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=goo+gone


----------



## PetiteFromSF

vt2159 said:


> When I used to work at Target during my high school/college years, we used a product called Goo Gone to clean the shelves whenever we set up new merchandise. I swear by that stuff. You put it on the residue, let it set for a few seconds, and then wipe away (cloth works better than paper towels). Comes out much easier than soaking/soap/etc. I use it on items that have the sticky residue.



Thanks  I'm going to go find some now!


----------



## vt2159

elisainthecity said:


> Thanks  I'm going to go find some now!


I edited my post and attached a link to the Target website for the item so you can see what it looks like.


----------



## babycinnamon

If something comes up as invalid UPC/UPC not found what does that mean? 

I bought a pair of flats and wanted to see if they had any other sizes but when I typed in the UPC in the app, I got that message. 

Anyone know?


----------



## buyingpig

vt2159 said:


> When I used to work at Target during my high school/college years, we used a product called Goo Gone to clean the shelves whenever we set up new merchandise. I swear by that stuff. You put it on the residue, let it set for a few seconds, and then wipe away (cloth works better than paper towels). Comes out much easier than soaking/soap/etc. I use it on items that have the sticky residue.
> 
> They still sell it at Target! http://www.target.com/p/goo-gone-sp.../A-14708490#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=goo+gone



Is this actually safe on leather sole?


----------



## babycinnamon

buyingpig said:


> Is this actually safe on leather sole?




No I don't think goo gone should be used on leather. It works really well on pretty much any other surface though...Especially plastic and rubber! 
Just remember that a little goes a long way! Goo gone is awesome and very useful to have around the house!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

babycinnamon said:


> No I don't think goo gone should be used on leather. It works really well on pretty much any other surface though...Especially plastic and rubber!
> Just remember that a little goes a long way! Goo gone is awesome and very useful to have around the house!



What would be the best thing to use on leather? =\


----------



## buyingpig

babycinnamon said:


> No I don't think goo gone should be used on leather. It works really well on pretty much any other surface though...Especially plastic and rubber!
> Just remember that a little goes a long way! Goo gone is awesome and very useful to have around the house!



Ok, thank you! I have some, I just never used it on shoes.


----------



## IStuckACello

I've used goo gone on manolo leather soles and from my recollection it did leave marks. However, wearing the shoes doesn't really make a difference to me. You can try blow drying the label off, though it might still be sticky :/


----------



## candy2100

jorton said:


> You can download the app from the regular Nordstrom and scan items from the rack on it. Items that are directly from Nordstrom will show up on the app even if they were sent to the rack.
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise yes what everyone else said is correct. If you see a brand that has a mass production of an item then it's usually made for the rack. For example if you go to the juniors section at the rack and they have all kinds of "Lush" tees in different colors.
> 
> 
> 
> You kind of have to think logically about it, if you see too many of one item think about it. Nordstroms full line store will mark things down in the sale before they send them off, so it's not really possible that the rack would receive a whole shipment of the same item in all different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> Typically I have found that most of the stuff that comes directly from Nordstrom is in the clearance and red tagged. Because when it comes from Nordstrom it is marked down already by the time it goes to the rack so they just slap a red tag on it. I've found this with all accessories and everything else. I usually just go straight to the clearance and walk right past the stuff at the front.




I go straight to clearance too.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

vt2159 said:


> I edited my post and attached a link to the Target website for the item so you can see what it looks like.




Thanks  I just got some! Wish I had these for my boots. It's kind of annoying how NR and Nordstrom puts such obnoxious stickers on the shoes. Lol.


----------



## buyingpig

elisainthecity said:


> Thanks  I just got some! Wish I had these for my boots. It's kind of annoying how NR and Nordstrom puts such obnoxious stickers on the shoes. Lol.



Sometimes... they put those sticks inside and outside of the shoes...


----------



## vt2159

elisainthecity said:


> Thanks  I just got some! Wish I had these for my boots. It's kind of annoying how NR and Nordstrom puts such obnoxious stickers on the shoes. Lol.




Ha, sometimes I get lazy and don't even bother with the sticky residue. But, I highly do not recommend because then my shoes stuck to all sorts of yucky stuff. It was especially embarrassing when it was a big piece of paper just walking with me and my not knowing until gosh knows how long it was.


----------



## applecidered

elisainthecity said:


> Thanks  I just got some! Wish I had these for my boots. It's kind of annoying how NR and Nordstrom puts such obnoxious stickers on the shoes. Lol.


At least it's in places no one will see! All of my shoes are sale shoes with some residual stickiness on the soles hehe, across all stores.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

elisainthecity said:


> What would be the best thing to use on leather? =\




I just peel off the sticker as best as I can and if it's sticky I rub a little bit of dry flour on it


----------



## strawberry_pai

This may be off topic but there's a guy on IG who's completely flipping out at the service of NR. He was saying a lot of mean things towards the SA and the store. I just feel like he isn't being reasonable with all of his accusations. If you also check his IG, he also puts a lot of shady stuff.

While I'll admit I have dealt  with rude SA at that particular NR, there really isn't any good reason to completely flip out on them. They are humans too so we can't disregard that as well. Here's the screenshot that I took.  This is just my 2 cent. SA are people too so if we have a problem with their service, we can always talk to the manager you know?


----------



## AnnaFreud

strawberry_pai said:


> This may be off topic but there's a guy on IG who's completely flipping out at the service of NR. He was saying a lot of mean things towards the SA and the store. I just feel like he isn't being reasonable with all of his accusations. If you also check his IG, he also puts a lot of shady stuff.
> 
> While I'll admit I have dealt  with rude SA at that particular NR, there really isn't any good reason to completely flip out on them. They are humans too so we can't disregard that as well. Here's the screenshot that I took.  This is just my 2 cent. SA are people too so if we have a problem with their service, we can always talk to the manager you know?




He sounds kinda douchey himself! He needs to adjust his expectations. I don't go to NR expecting the same service I would get at Nordstrom. I've had nice SA at NR and I've had rude ones. That's life. He needs to get over himself.


----------



## IStuckACello

^oh yeah I saw that earlier and sent that to an old NR coworker of mine. We had a good laugh. It's definitely not an easy job.


----------



## strawberry_pai

I reported his IG because all the stuff he puts are really creepy and malicious as well


----------



## buyingpig

IStuckACello said:


> I've used goo gone on manolo leather soles and from my recollection it did leave marks. However, wearing the shoes doesn't really make a difference to me. You can try blow drying the label off, though it might still be sticky :/



Thank you for the information!


----------



## buyingpig

strawberry_pai said:


> This may be off topic but there's a guy on IG who's completely flipping out at the service of NR. He was saying a lot of mean things towards the SA and the store. I just feel like he isn't being reasonable with all of his accusations. If you also check his IG, he also puts a lot of shady stuff.
> 
> While I'll admit I have dealt  with rude SA at that particular NR, there really isn't any good reason to completely flip out on them. They are humans too so we can't disregard that as well. Here's the screenshot that I took.  This is just my 2 cent. SA are people too so if we have a problem with their service, we can always talk to the manager you know?



He might be a terrible person, and is not complaining in the right way. I will back up claim that the service at Bellevue Rack is terrible. I've never met anyone nice there... this includes manager, phone operator, person at jewelry counter to cashier.


----------



## mainguyen504

elisainthecity said:


> How do you get rid of that NR sticker residue from shoes?



I usually just use the sticker that I peeled off and use it to go over it (like rub it back on and peel it off again). If that seems to work and you ran out of space on the sticker, I just use scotch tape. 
If that didn't work, I sometimes use acetone dabbed on a cotton ball, but just a very small amount that at first, just in case it messes up the leather. If i find that it does, then I wait until the residue is dry and wipe it very gently with a baby wipe. If all else fails, soak a small towel, rub it on a small spot and use your fingers to rub/roll it out. 
You can tell I hate the sticker residue and will try to get rid of it as much as possible lol


----------



## mainguyen504

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted at NR Honolulu today
> View attachment 3084915
> 
> View attachment 3084916
> 
> I think all of the Longchamp bags were $89.97 white tags. I didn't check the price of the shoulder bag
> View attachment 3084917



I've been avoiding this because I should not be buying anything, but I've been dying to know. The teal one on the top rack, would you happen to know if it's the large or medium? Thank you!


----------



## mainguyen504

Cthai said:


> of course! will let you know once I get them



Thanks! I hope they work out so it will be one less thing I need to buy. Lol!!


----------



## buyingpig

mainguyen504 said:


> I usually just use the sticker that I peeled off and use it to go over it (like rub it back on and peel it off again). If that seems to work and you ran out of space on the sticker, I just use scotch tape.
> If that didn't work, I sometimes use acetone dabbed on a cotton ball, but just a very small amount that at first, just in case it messes up the leather. If i find that it does, then I wait until the residue is dry and wipe it very gently with a baby wipe. If all else fails, soak a small towel, rub it on a small spot and use your fingers to rub/roll it out.
> You can tell I hate the sticker residue and will try to get rid of it as much as possible lol


 Hehe, will give those a try. Thank you for the tip


----------



## yakusoku.af

mainguyen504 said:


> I've been avoiding this because I should not be buying anything, but I've been dying to know. The teal one on the top rack, would you happen to know if it's the large or medium? Thank you!




I think it was a medium? I quickly unfolded it and it wasn't as big as my Jeremy Scott Longchamp. But I didn't see any teal ones left when I stopped by on Sunday.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That's what I use - they have it at the dollar spot at Target. 



vt2159 said:


> When I used to work at Target during my high school/college years, we used a product called Goo Gone to clean the shelves whenever we set up new merchandise. I swear by that stuff. You put it on the residue, let it set for a few seconds, and then wipe away (cloth works better than paper towels). Comes out much easier than soaking/soap/etc. I use it on items that have the sticky residue.
> 
> They still sell it at Target! http://www.target.com/p/goo-gone-sp.../A-14708490#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=goo+gone





elisainthecity said:


> How do you get rid of that NR sticker residue from shoes?


----------



## klynneann

strawberry_pai said:


> This may be off topic but there's a guy on IG who's completely flipping out at the service of NR. He was saying a lot of mean things towards the SA and the store. I just feel like he isn't being reasonable with all of his accusations. If you also check his IG, he also puts a lot of shady stuff.
> 
> While I'll admit I have dealt  with rude SA at that particular NR, there really isn't any good reason to completely flip out on them. They are humans too so we can't disregard that as well. Here's the screenshot that I took.  This is just my 2 cent. SA are people too so if we have a problem with their service, we can always talk to the manager you know?





AnnaFreud said:


> He sounds kinda douchey himself! He needs to adjust his expectations. I don't go to NR expecting the same service I would get at Nordstrom. I've had nice SA at NR and I've had rude ones. That's life. He needs to get over himself.





strawberry_pai said:


> I reported his IG because all the stuff he puts are really creepy and malicious as well



Anyone else notice his handle: golffoxtrotyankee?  I hope everyone can understand this better than I think I can explain it, but - those are the names the military uses for letters: alpha, bravo, charlie, etc.  You often hear tango or foxtrot used sometimes in movies or on tv.  I don't know about golf, but if I'm right, it's really g-f-y, which to me is redolent of go f yourself.  Guy just seems nasty overall.


----------



## klynneann

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I just peel off the sticker as best as I can and if it's sticky I rub a little bit of dry flour on it





mainguyen504 said:


> I usually just use the sticker that I peeled off and use it to go over it (like rub it back on and peel it off again). If that seems to work and you ran out of space on the sticker, I just use scotch tape.
> If that didn't work, I sometimes use acetone dabbed on a cotton ball, but just a very small amount that at first, just in case it messes up the leather. If i find that it does, then I wait until the residue is dry and wipe it very gently with a baby wipe. If all else fails, soak a small towel, rub it on a small spot and use your fingers to rub/roll it out.
> You can tell I hate the sticker residue and will try to get rid of it as much as possible lol





shoppinggalnyc said:


> That's what I use - they have it at the dollar spot at Target.



Another great thing to try is a white eraser.  Just make sure it's white and it's clean.  You can even use it to get rid of dirt - I just recently used it on a light colored caviar Chanel bag - little spot came right out!


----------



## Precious Happy

mainguyen504 said:


> I usually just use the sticker that I peeled off and use it to go over it (like rub it back on and peel it off again). If that seems to work and you ran out of space on the sticker, I just use scotch tape.
> If that didn't work, I sometimes use acetone dabbed on a cotton ball, but just a very small amount that at first, just in case it messes up the leather. If i find that it does, then I wait until the residue is dry and wipe it very gently with a baby wipe. If all else fails, soak a small towel, rub it on a small spot and use your fingers to rub/roll it out.
> You can tell I hate the sticker residue and will try to get rid of it as much as possible lol



I've used coconut oil to get rid sticker residue as well. I hate it too. That stuff sucks!


----------



## Precious Happy

klynneann said:


> Anyone else notice his handle: golffoxtrotyankee?  I hope everyone can understand this better than I think I can explain it, but - those are the names the military uses for letters: alpha, bravo, charlie, etc.  You often hear tango or foxtrot used sometimes in movies or on tv.  I don't know about golf, but if I'm right, it's really g-f-y, which to me is redolent of go f yourself.  Guy just seems nasty overall.



That guy may be an overboard jerk but omg his handle is so funny! LOL I've always been interested in the military "alphabet". Do you know if there is a term for this naming convention? You hear them use it in spy movies and shows too. 

Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Precious Happy

klynneann said:


> Another great thing to try is a white eraser.  Just make sure it's white and it's clean.  You can even use it to get rid of dirt - I just recently used it on a light colored caviar Chanel bag - little spot came right out!



Ooh I'm gonna try that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## klynneann

Precious Happy said:


> That guy may be an overboard jerk but omg his handle is so funny! LOL I've always been interested in the military "alphabet". Do you know if there is a term for this naming convention? You hear them use it in spy movies and shows too.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation!



So I googled it, and it turns out g is golf so...  It's official name is International Radiotelephony Spelling Alphabet or NATO phonetic alphabet.  There's a wikipedia page on it if you google military alphabet.  Kind of cool: " the International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO) alphabet assigned code words acrophonically to the letters of the English alphabet  so that critical combinations of letters and numbers can be pronounced  and understood by those who transmit and receive voice messages by radio  or telephone regardless of language barriers or the presence of  transmission static."

Sorry, totally OT now...


----------



## strawberry_pai

Well he started bringing politics at NR customer service which sounds really odd to me. I don't know..his mind isn't there. The best thing to do is just report his IG and hopefully gets banned. Now we know why his complaining at the customer service of NR lol. All his arguments are very irrelevant. 

But ah! Off to posting a new pic of my Pashli!


----------



## strawberry_pai

Even though I already have another Pashli bag, I couldn't resist buying this one! It was $390 before the CTR!  I have to say thank you for the very nice SA that sent me the picture of the bag! This is why I love NR!  Part of me wants to return but we will see! Oh this is the medium size if anyone is wondering: )


----------



## strawberry_pai

klynneann said:


> So I googled it, and it turns out g is golf so...  It's official name is International Radiotelephony Spelling Alphabet or NATO phonetic alphabet.  There's a wikipedia page on it if you google military alphabet.  Kind of cool: " the International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO) alphabet assigned code words acrophonically to the letters of the English alphabet  so that critical combinations of letters and numbers can be pronounced  and understood by those who transmit and receive voice messages by radio  or telephone regardless of language barriers or the presence of  transmission static."
> 
> Sorry, totally OT now...



Lolol Oh dear. I never seen act like that towards NR lol. Oh well! I hope he's OK now! Back to the topic!!  







Precious Happy said:


> That guy may be an overboard jerk but omg his handle is so funny! LOL I've always been interested in the military "alphabet". Do you know if there is a term for this naming convention? You hear them use it in spy movies and shows too.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation!











klynneann said:


> Anyone else notice his handle: golffoxtrotyankee?  I hope everyone can understand this better than I think I can explain it, but - those are the names the military uses for letters: alpha, bravo, charlie, etc.  You often hear tango or foxtrot used sometimes in movies or on tv.  I don't know about golf, but if I'm right, it's really g-f-y, which to me is redolent of go f yourself.  Guy just seems nasty overall.


----------



## bussbuss

strawberry_pai said:


> Even though I already have another Pashli bag, I couldn't resist buying this one! It was $390 before the CTR!  I have to say thank you for the very nice SA that sent me the picture of the bag! This is why I love NR!  Part of me wants to return but we will see! Oh this is the medium size if anyone is wondering: )



Love the color can u let me know if u do return it pls


----------



## NordstromRack

strawberry_pai said:


> Even though I already have another Pashli bag, I couldn't resist buying this one! It was $390 before the CTR!  I have to say thank you for the very nice SA that sent me the picture of the bag! This is why I love NR!  Part of me wants to return but we will see! Oh this is the medium size if anyone is wondering: )



NR sales associates can send pics of merchandise to customers?  How do they do that?  Do you have to have a UPC beforehand?


----------



## ngocphan91

strawberry_pai said:


> Even though I already have another Pashli bag, I couldn't resist buying this one! It was $390 before the CTR!  I have to say thank you for the very nice SA that sent me the picture of the bag! This is why I love NR!  Part of me wants to return but we will see! Oh this is the medium size if anyone is wondering: )




do you have an SA that contact you when they have nee shipments!


----------



## AnnaFreud

strawberry_pai said:


> Even though I already have another Pashli bag, I couldn't resist buying this one! It was $390 before the CTR!  I have to say thank you for the very nice SA that sent me the picture of the bag! This is why I love NR!  Part of me wants to return but we will see! Oh this is the medium size if anyone is wondering: )




Could you let me know if you decide to return it? Thank you!


----------



## strawberry_pai

ngocphan91 said:


> do you have an SA that contact you when they have nee shipments!



Oh no not really LOL. I know the SA personally. I told him I wanted a Pashli and he just happened to contact me. He said it's the only one he had so he called me. Some SA usually won't mind taking your name!  Thats what I did!


----------



## strawberry_pai

NordstromRack said:


> NR sales associates can send pics of merchandise to customers?  How do they do that?  Do you have to have a UPC beforehand?



The SA was my friend so he end up contacting me. I gave him my contact and he just happened to call me that there was a pashli available: )


----------



## ngocphan91

strawberry_pai said:


> Oh no not really LOL. I know the SA personally. I told him I wanted a Pashli and he just happened to contact me. He said it's the only one he had so he called me. Some SA usually won't mind taking your name!  Thats what I did!




aaa i see. congrats girl. they dont have any brand name in my local rack


----------



## strawberry_pai

Sometimes if you talk to one of the SA, they will ask for your contact and whenever there's a new shipment they will sometimes call! This is the first time it ever happened to me so that's why I was pretty excited!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

strawberry_pai said:


> Even though I already have another Pashli bag, I couldn't resist buying this one! It was $390 before the CTR!  I have to say thank you for the very nice SA that sent me the picture of the bag! This is why I love NR!  Part of me wants to return but we will see! Oh this is the medium size if anyone is wondering: )


 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## LnA

strawberry_pai said:


> Even though I already have another Pashli bag, I couldn't resist buying this one! It was $390 before the CTR!  I have to say thank you for the very nice SA that sent me the picture of the bag! This is why I love NR!  Part of me wants to return but we will see! Oh this is the medium size if anyone is wondering: )




Congrats, that's an amazing price! I just sent you a PM.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

strawberry_pai said:


> Even though I already have another Pashli bag, I couldn't resist buying this one! It was $390 before the CTR!  I have to say thank you for the very nice SA that sent me the picture of the bag! This is why I love NR!  Part of me wants to return but we will see! Oh this is the medium size if anyone is wondering: )




You're so lucky!!! It's beautiful! I say a keeper at that price. A bag on my want list (from the Rack of course lol).


----------



## Precious Happy

klynneann said:


> So I googled it, and it turns out g is golf so...  It's official name is International Radiotelephony Spelling Alphabet or NATO phonetic alphabet.  There's a wikipedia page on it if you google military alphabet.  Kind of cool: " the International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO) alphabet assigned code words acrophonically to the letters of the English alphabet  so that critical combinations of letters and numbers can be pronounced  and understood by those who transmit and receive voice messages by radio  or telephone regardless of language barriers or the presence of  transmission static."
> 
> Sorry, totally OT now...



Thanks so much for looking up this information.  I really appreciate it. 

Love that Pashli color. How much bigger is the medium compared to the Nordy Anniversary sale one? That one was way too small for my usage but loved the exotic skin on it. Great find on the NR one!


----------



## strawberry_pai

elisainthecity said:


> You're so lucky!!! It's beautiful! I say a keeper at that price. A bag on my want list (from the Rack of course lol).




Thank you so much! The only reason why I was thinking about returning it was I have one already but you are right! I am still on the journey at finding a Valentino Rockstuds!


----------



## strawberry_pai

HeartMyMJs said:


> Gorgeous!!











bussbuss said:


> Love the color can u let me know if u do return it pls











AnnaFreud said:


> Could you let me know if you decide to return it? Thank you!




Thank you everybody! I am not home at the moment but once I get home, I will post the SKU number!


----------



## strawberry_pai

Precious Happy said:


> Thanks so much for looking up this information.  I really appreciate it.
> 
> Love that Pashli color. How much bigger is the medium compared to the Nordy Anniversary sale one? That one was way too small for my usage but loved the exotic skin on it. Great find on the NR one!



I'm not exactly sure but the original price accordingly to the tag was $1,075! It's a lot of money a Pashli so I was pretty stoke when I found one for a sale price!  Believe it or not its very roomy! Im usually the person that hates small bags but for this size i was able to fit in a lot of my stuff including my makeup bag


----------



## anabanana745

strawberry_pai said:


> The SA was my friend so he end up contacting me. I gave him my contact and he just happened to call me that there was a pashli available: )




So do you think that with people posting their finds we can ask the SA to look up by the UPC code if the item at also be at another rack store and then have it shipped?


----------



## strawberry_pai

anabanana745 said:


> So do you think that with people posting their finds we can ask the SA to look up by the UPC code if the item at also be at another rack store and then have it shipped?



it can depend on the SA. I don't want to harass my SA because he is also busy but it can really depend. If the SA is really nice then she/he can help you. I personally never done that so maybe it's possible?


----------



## mharri20

klynneann said:


> So I googled it, and it turns out g is golf so...  It's official name is International Radiotelephony Spelling Alphabet or NATO phonetic alphabet.  There's a wikipedia page on it if you google military alphabet.  Kind of cool: " the International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO) alphabet assigned code words acrophonically to the letters of the English alphabet  so that critical combinations of letters and numbers can be pronounced  and understood by those who transmit and receive voice messages by radio  or telephone regardless of language barriers or the presence of  transmission static."
> 
> Sorry, totally OT now...



I immediately got that from his username, yikes! We use the phonetic alphabet at my work (I work at a power plant) to ensure we get letters right. It actually really helps me in real-life too, like when I'm on the phone with customer service trying to spell something out, I'll use that and it makes it so they get it right!

Anyway, so jealous of everyone's CTR finds! I'm over an hour from the nearest one, and I haven't been in a couple months because I'm trying to cut back on shopping (I just end up shopping online instead lol). The color on that Pashli is GORG!!!


----------



## tickedoffchick

NordstromRack said:


> Hi tickedoffchick!  I finally saw the bag in the glass case at LTM!  $2500, I think...CRAZY!


I didn't ask -- I am glad you did! Ouch. I hate to say it but it's going to sit there a while. 
Apparently the North Shore has a rep for being tightwads -- old money and all that. It's not just the Rack -- the mainline Nordstrom is not nearly as busy as Burlington and it doesn't have the same brands.


----------



## Cthai

So I went to the rack today to return some stuff that didn't work out during CTR. I hate trying stuff on so I just buy and think about it later lol ans I saw this in the bag section... How is this possible when they see the price was much lower ??


----------



## Cthai

I also picked up a manoush wool coat, I'm not fimilar with this brand but the coat was nicely fitter and heavy. And it was only $34!


----------



## Cthai

Hmm wonder why I could attach more than 1 pic?? But here is the back details


----------



## NordstromRack

tickedoffchick said:


> I didn't ask -- I am glad you did! Ouch. I hate to say it but it's going to sit there a while.
> Apparently the North Shore has a rep for being tightwads -- old money and all that. It's not just the Rack -- the mainline Nordstrom is not nearly as busy as Burlington and it doesn't have the same brands.



I don't know the part about North Shore people being tightwads.  There are some nice communities, but I guess for me, I consider myself to be frugal with clothes.  But yeah, the North Shore Mall Nordstrom is less busy compared to the Burlington one.  I don't know how to compare all the Racks I go to - Liberty Tree Mall, Middlesex Commons, Newbury Street and University Station.  I wouldn't say the North Shore stores suck.  The same goes for TJMaxx.  What brands do you see at Burlington that you don't see at North Shore Mall?  Where do you like to shop?  I agree that there is a different vibe at each Rack and the inventory they get...you just have to go often and scout the merchandise.  It's mostly luck though, but we never get a lot of the designer stuff that people on here post about.  I go to the Newbury Street Rack on Sundays and it's hard to find good stuff because it's been picked over.  However, when I go to LTM during the weekdays, I see the beginning of the shipments.  I think it depends.  You observation seems valid though.


----------



## candy2100

Cthai said:


> So I went to the rack today to return some stuff that didn't work out during CTR. I hate trying stuff on so I just buy and think about it later lol ans I saw this in the bag section... How is this possible when they see the price was much lower ??




There was a photo of a "Jonathan Adler" mug posted on the Rack Facebook page by a customer who discovered that when she peeled the Rack tag back it was actually an IKEA mug.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

candy2100 said:


> There was a photo of a "Jonathan Adler" mug posted on the Rack Facebook page by a customer who discovered that when she peeled the Rack tag back it was actually an IKEA mug.




IKEA? At the rack?


----------



## Cthai

candy2100 said:


> There was a photo of a "Jonathan Adler" mug posted on the Rack Facebook page by a customer who discovered that when she peeled the Rack tag back it was actually an IKEA mug.




What !!! You gotta be joking


----------



## applecidered

candy2100 said:


> There was a photo of a "Jonathan Adler" mug posted on the Rack Facebook page by a customer who discovered that when she peeled the Rack tag back it was actually an IKEA mug.


I think I heard of everything now. Tag switching, sewing, and now mugs. Mugs! The Jonathan Adler is probably not even that much more expensive. Now if it were an order of magnitude of $100s I guess? Ugh.


----------



## kirsten

I found a pair of Forever 21 sunglasses there. They were tagged for $29.99 and sell at F21 for $10. They were really cute but didn't have a brand on them so I googled the # found on the inside of the frame and sure enough they popped up on the F21 site.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

applecidered said:


> I think I heard of everything now. Tag switching, sewing, and now mugs. Mugs! The Jonathan Adler is probably not even that much more expensive. Now if it were an order of magnitude of $100s I guess? Ugh.




Do you think the item was switched? I can't imagine Ikea selling items to the Rack when they can sell it themselves.


----------



## tickedoffchick

NordstromRack said:


> I don't know the part about North Shore people being tightwads.  There are some nice communities, but I guess for me, I consider myself to be frugal with clothes.  But yeah, the North Shore Mall Nordstrom is less busy compared to the Burlington one.  I don't know how to compare all the Racks I go to - Liberty Tree Mall, Middlesex Commons, Newbury Street and University Station.  I wouldn't say the North Shore stores suck.  The same goes for TJMaxx.  What brands do you see at Burlington that you don't see at North Shore Mall?  Where do you like to shop?  I agree that there is a different vibe at each Rack and the inventory they get...you just have to go often and scout the merchandise.  It's mostly luck though, but we never get a lot of the designer stuff that people on here post about.  I go to the Newbury Street Rack on Sundays and it's hard to find good stuff because it's been picked over.  However, when I go to LTM during the weekdays, I see the beginning of the shipments.  I think it depends.  You observation seems valid though.


Couple of sources -- a SIL who worked at Nordstrom shortly after it first opened in NS Mall, and a friend who is in local newspaper advertising (and also a clothes horse). There's this weird culture here of having money but not being flashy. I think it may be changing but for now apparently the area still has this reputation. For example, Talbots has standalone stores in Hamilton and Newburyport and apparently both do quite well.  I'm still a fan of the LTM Rack and the TJ's on 114, as well as the Marshalls in Swampscott (that's near a friend's house). In terms of off price at least.


----------



## tickedoffchick

elisainthecity said:


> Do you think the item was switched? I can't imagine Ikea selling items to the Rack when they can sell it themselves.


It's probably a mistake. Last year I kept seeing an old Monsac shoulder bag -- very tiny, maybe the size of a baguette -- with a tag that was something in the $500 range. I think someone had confused it for a more expensive (and still in business) brand. Or someone switched tags and did a return. I hoped no one bought it at that price.


----------



## Fj092406

strawberry_pai said:


> Even though I already have another Pashli bag, I couldn't resist buying this one! It was $390 before the CTR!  I have to say thank you for the very nice SA that sent me the picture of the bag! This is why I love NR!  Part of me wants to return but we will see! Oh this is the medium size if anyone is wondering: )



Do you mind sharing what location does this? I am looking for a pashli myself and I would love to be able to have a SA call me when they get one in  beautiful bag


----------



## applecidered

elisainthecity said:


> Do you think the item was switched? I can't imagine Ikea selling items to the Rack when they can sell it themselves.


Call me cynical, but no way I would see Ikea selling their branded items outside of their own store.


----------



## sacko

Cthai said:


> Hmm wonder why I could attach more than 1 pic?? But here is the back details


wow what a great deal!!!!! very nice!


----------



## sheilaR

Shoe finds at Nordstrom rack san francisco (market street).

Lanvin, manolo blahnik, saint laurent


----------



## PetiteFromSF

sheilaR said:


> View attachment 3088621
> View attachment 3088622
> View attachment 3088623
> View attachment 3088624
> View attachment 3088625
> View attachment 3088626
> 
> 
> Shoe finds at Nordstrom rack san francisco (market street).
> 
> Lanvin, manolo blahnik, saint laurent



Cute! Did you get any?


----------



## Lushi

sheilaR said:


> View attachment 3088621
> View attachment 3088622
> View attachment 3088623
> View attachment 3088624
> View attachment 3088625
> View attachment 3088626
> 
> 
> Shoe finds at Nordstrom rack san francisco (market street).
> 
> Lanvin, manolo blahnik, saint laurent




Nice!


----------



## AnnaFreud

I found a pair of very obviously fake Ray-ban aviators the other day. They were blue tagged for $99. [emoji19] not only were they fake but they were also used/worn. Stupid tag switchers!


----------



## jorton

Yep I definitely wouldn't blame the store for stuff being switched. People do it all the time and then return the item and the sales associates don't notice. I work in retail and I try to keep an eye out but sometimes it's hard. Where I work we sell fragrances and people will swap out the fragrance, re-wrap it with some kind of machine, and return it. We sometimes get genuine customers coming back saying the Jimmy Choo box had a Taylor swift fragrance in it. A few years ago my mom bought my brother a newly released Xbox war game and when he opened it it had a 50 cent cd in it! But before he opened it the packaging looked brand new, so I think some of these people somehow have a plastic wrap machine lol. Thankfully we returned it no questions asked.


----------



## Kealakai

sheilaR said:


> View attachment 3088621
> View attachment 3088622
> View attachment 3088623
> View attachment 3088624
> View attachment 3088625
> View attachment 3088626
> 
> 
> Shoe finds at Nordstrom rack san francisco (market street).
> 
> Lanvin, manolo blahnik, saint laurent


Great finds


----------



## strawberry_pai

I found this today at the clearance bag bin section! A M Missoni tote bag for only $25!! I am usually not a fan of Missoni design but for that price I will take it! I saw at eBay right now that they are selling it for $250! Its a good everyday bag for me: ) I posted the SKU as well!


----------



## cmm62

sheilaR said:


> View attachment 3088621
> View attachment 3088622
> View attachment 3088623
> View attachment 3088624
> View attachment 3088625
> View attachment 3088626
> 
> 
> Shoe finds at Nordstrom rack san francisco (market street).
> 
> Lanvin, manolo blahnik, saint laurent




Those are all awesome!


----------



## sparksfly

NordstromRack said:


> I don't know the part about North Shore people being tightwads.  There are some nice communities, but I guess for me, I consider myself to be frugal with clothes.  But yeah, the North Shore Mall Nordstrom is less busy compared to the Burlington one.  I don't know how to compare all the Racks I go to - Liberty Tree Mall, Middlesex Commons, Newbury Street and University Station.  I wouldn't say the North Shore stores suck.  The same goes for TJMaxx.  What brands do you see at Burlington that you don't see at North Shore Mall?  Where do you like to shop?  I agree that there is a different vibe at each Rack and the inventory they get...you just have to go often and scout the merchandise.  It's mostly luck though, but we never get a lot of the designer stuff that people on here post about.  I go to the Newbury Street Rack on Sundays and it's hard to find good stuff because it's been picked over.  However, when I go to LTM during the weekdays, I see the beginning of the shipments.  I think it depends.  You observation seems valid though.




Do you find the Newbury St rack is better? I haven't gone but I wanna take a trip if it's worth it.

I like Burlington nordstroms better because they carry top shop. I wouldn't pay full price for top shop but I'd buy on sale. 

I find the Woburn TJX has the best stock. But you can find good things at the west Peabody TJX. I found a pair of 7FAMK short mis-marked as juniors for $5 at west Peabody and that Parker dress for $115.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

strawberry_pai said:


> I found this today at the clearance bag bin section! A M Missoni tote bag for only $25!! I am usually not a fan of Missoni design but for that price I will take it! I saw at eBay right now that they are selling it for $250! Its a good everyday bag for me: ) I posted the SKU as well!




I love the color scheme! It's a beautiful bag, for a great price!!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

strawberry_pai said:


> I found this today at the clearance bag bin section! A M Missoni tote bag for only $25!! I am usually not a fan of Missoni design but for that price I will take it! I saw at eBay right now that they are selling it for $250! Its a good everyday bag for me: ) I posted the SKU as well!


Bot same bag for $85 a few months ago. I thought that was a good deal! Congratulations.


----------



## applecidered

Some SAs in other stores definitely look through the item when I return them. I think with Nordstromsome lax return policy there will be more abusers of it than other stores, like Neiman or saks.


----------



## marksuzy

NicoleAngelina said:


> I love the color scheme! It's a beautiful bag, for a great price!!


I have this bag and love it! It's a great size (holds a lot without being too bulky) and I get lots of compliments on it when I use it. Enjoy it--love the price!


----------



## Fj092406

Cthai said:


> So I went to the rack today to return some stuff that didn't work out during CTR. I hate trying stuff on so I just buy and think about it later lol ans I saw this in the bag section... How is this possible when they see the price was much lower ??



I think they need to fix the way they handle online returns in the stores. When you return an online item the receipt has the UPC. It seems silly to me to slap on a blue assorted tag when they could easily tag it with the true UPC of the item. I bought a clearance item online during CTR and got the 25% off but when I returned it they changed it to blue tag. That doesn't seem fair to the next buyer that they don't get the cheaper price or the additional 25% off cause it's no longer red tag


----------



## NordstromRack

sparksfly said:


> Do you find the Newbury St rack is better? I haven't gone but I wanna take a trip if it's worth it.
> 
> I like Burlington nordstroms better because they carry top shop. I wouldn't pay full price for top shop but I'd buy on sale.
> 
> I find the Woburn TJX has the best stock. But you can find good things at the west Peabody TJX. I found a pair of 7FAMK short mis-marked as juniors for $5 at west Peabody and that Parker dress for $115.



At Newbury Street, there are more designer brand clothes, but a lot of people have looked through them by the time I get there.  The shoe section is worse, IMO, because a lot of traffic in the store.  I say that it is worth it to go when you have a chance, just to compare stores.  

As for TJMaxx, I probably go to all the ones that you go to frequently.  I go pretty often to each one.  I noticed that they carry less brand name stuff recently.  Currently, I am waiting for the yellow tags to come out.  I'll make my rounds this week and next week.  I am happy you bought the Parker dress.  I saw it in store and it was beautiful!


----------



## NordstromRack

tickedoffchick said:


> Couple of sources -- a SIL who worked at Nordstrom shortly after it first opened in NS Mall, and a friend who is in local newspaper advertising (and also a clothes horse). There's this weird culture here of having money but not being flashy. I think it may be changing but for now apparently the area still has this reputation. For example, Talbots has standalone stores in Hamilton and Newburyport and apparently both do quite well.  I'm still a fan of the LTM Rack and the TJ's on 114, as well as the Marshalls in Swampscott (that's near a friend's house). In terms of off price at least.



I think the inventory is satisfactory matching the culture...due to people having money and not being flashy - therefore, not carrying the "flashy" stuff.  I ask myself if wearing sparkly Jimmy Choos matches the North Shore lifestyle.  NR probably has all the data regarding the area and tries to match the inventory with the clientele.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

strawberry_pai said:


> I found this today at the clearance bag bin section! A M Missoni tote bag for only $25!! I am usually not a fan of Missoni design but for that price I will take it! I saw at eBay right now that they are selling it for $250! Its a good everyday bag for me: ) I posted the SKU as well!



So lucky. I did a search and send and it said my local NR has 6 bags. I called and the sales associate told me they never get Missoni bags. Lies!


----------



## LuxeDeb

strawberry_pai said:


> I found this today at the clearance bag bin section! A M Missoni tote bag for only $25!! I am usually not a fan of Missoni design but for that price I will take it! I saw at eBay right now that they are selling it for $250! Its a good everyday bag for me: ) I posted the SKU as well!


 

Cute bag! Lucky girl. That was a tagging error. That bag retailed for way more than $45!


----------



## strawberry_pai

elisainthecity said:


> So lucky. I did a search and send and it said my local NR has 6 bags. I called and the sales associate told me they never get Missoni bags. Lies!



Maybe you can try asking another new SA? I do hope you find one! I hope they are not hiding it from themselves lol. Sometimes that does happen. You should visit the store and tell the SA that through search and send you found at least 6 at your store!   I'm still surprised at the price though. Like LuxeDeb said it might have been a tagging error because the original price also says $45 which to me seems pretty low for a Missoni bag! I'm not complaining though haha! &#128552;&#128557;&#128512;


----------



## JNH14

LuxeDeb said:


> Cute bag! Lucky girl. That was a tagging error. That bag retailed for way more than $45!


 


Look again-she only paid *$25* for it!


----------



## LuxeDeb

strawberry_pai said:


> Maybe you can try asking another new SA? I do hope you find one! I hope they are not hiding it from themselves lol. Sometimes that does happen. You should visit the store and tell the SA that through search and send you found at least 6 at your store!   I'm still surprised at the price though. Like LuxeDeb said it might have been a tagging error because the original price also says $45 which to me seems pretty low for a Missoni bag! I'm not complaining though haha! &#55357;&#56872;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56832;


 
I checked the app & all of my local stores have this bag in stock (supposedly). How could it be a company wide pricing error? Soo bizarre. There is no way this bag retailed for $45 (unless it was made for Target. lol). For $25 I might have to go looking for one!


----------



## LuxeDeb

JNH14 said:


> Look again-she only paid *$25* for it!


 
Yes, but the retail is wrong. That usually means it was tagged wrong.


----------



## strawberry_pai

JNH14 said:


> Look again-she only paid *$25* for it!




Haha!  When I was checking out the bag, there wasn't any problem at all. They didn't tell me that there was any tagging error which was weird but I agree at what LuxeDeb said!


----------



## pcil

LuxeDeb said:


> I checked the app & all of my local stores have this bag in stock (supposedly). How could it be a company wide pricing error? Soo bizarre. There is no way this bag retailed for $45 (unless it was made for Target. lol). For $25 I might have to go looking for one!



It's a blue tag so the UPC might be assorted.


----------



## NordstromRack

Lots of Burberry rain boots in stock at my local Rack - $140


----------



## gail13

LuxeDeb said:


> Yes, but the retail is wrong. That usually means it was tagged wrong.



It's probably also a Hautelook return item-that always messes up the system.  They don't code items properly; half the time you have no idea who it's from unless the original tag is on it.  And then sometimes, designer items were only offered in other countries so it doesn't look familiar.


----------



## viba424

Found these current season AGLs for $120. Good deal? I'm on the fence because I have two pair of black lanvin already but I'm telling myself these look more professional (???) What do you think? I'm certainly maxed out thanks to the Anniversary sale but do like them.


----------



## viba424

Oops picture


----------



## sheilaR

elisainthecity said:


> Cute! Did you get any?




The heels were a little too high for me.. So just shared it on here in case someone likes it.


----------



## NordstromRack

viba424 said:


> Oops picture



I was eyeing a pair of AGLs this weekend...they were for $90-something.  $120 is an average price, not the cheapest you can get for them.


----------



## viba424

NordstromRack said:


> I was eyeing a pair of AGLs this weekend...they were for $90-something.  $120 is an average price, not the cheapest you can get for them.



Cool. We're the ones you found all black? I could hold out on these; once you factor in sales tax it gets up there closer to $132. In the past anything less than $100 has been off colors or metallics so I thought I had a good find.


----------



## bankygirl

viba424 said:


> Oops picture



Not to be an enabler but if they are current season, they are a good deal! If you remember the name, you could search for it in the full line website and see how much they go for (and if they are part of anniversary). But then again, I am biased because I am looking for black flats for around that price.


----------



## NordstromRack

viba424 said:


> Cool. We're the ones you found all black? I could hold out on these; once you factor in sales tax it gets up there closer to $132. In the past anything less than $100 has been off colors or metallics so I thought I had a good find.


 The ones I thought about buying were metallic silver colored and were wedges.  It's up to you if you want to buy.  Usually, if you're debating, it means to pass.  They are beautiful shoes though and very professional looking.


----------



## applecidered

I agree that the hautelook online returns are just guessing a number and slapping that blue sticker on there, especially jewelry with no brands or tags attached.  I saw a sparkly pair of earrings that were $100+ but on a regular plastic earring holder thing. No way I'm spending that kind of money not knowing the metal or stone materials.


----------



## AnnaFreud

applecidered said:


> I agree that the hautelook online returns are just guessing a number and slapping that blue sticker on there, especially jewelry with no brands or tags attached.  I saw a sparkly pair of earrings that were $100+ but on a regular plastic earring holder thing. No way I'm spending that kind of money not knowing the metal or stone materials.




They definitely need to come up with a better system for handling hautelook returns.


----------



## viba424

bankygirl said:


> Not to be an enabler but if they are current season, they are a good deal! If you remember the name, you could search for it in the full line website and see how much they go for (and if they are part of anniversary). But then again, I am biased because I am looking for black flats for around that price.



I located them on Nordys, listed for $330


----------



## glasskey

viba424 said:


> Oops picture


While this isn't the absolute cheapest price at which you can find AGL flats (and lbr--people have found them as pennies before), I am of the opinion that sometimes you need to spend a little more on the things that you would actually use, in colors that you would actually use. I would rather pay $110 for a pair of black flats I'd use regularly daily than pay, say, $50 for some of the weirder AGL colors I have seen. I used to be willing to pay more for heels than flats, because heels tend to retail for higher. Then I realized I wear my flats ALL the time, but barely wear heels. I now spend more on flats and less on heels than before. I'd keep these if you were going to wear them a lot!

Onwards to the rest of my CTR haul. This was a good one for me, which is sort of unfortunate because I need money more than I need new stuff, but I am weak and desire pretty things. Sorry I only have stock photos--I'm in the middle of moving and don't have the time to take a photo in my messy apartment, crop/edit it to size, and then upload. 

$1545 Balenciaga papier bucket tote in delicious buttery yellow, $515 > $386 after CTR (and I had $40 in notes). I've been wanting a bucket bag for awhile but didn't really love anything enough. Glad I waited!

$575 Alexander McQueen De Manta clutch, small, $175 > $131 after CTR. The pattern is sort of bright/loud/colorful, and I wouldn't want it in a big bag, but for a little clutch I don't mind. 

$595 Vince oversized suede shirt, $19.90 > $15 after CTR. The one I found was dirty but for the price I wasn't going to leave it behind. Nothing a professional cleaner can't fix. 

$195 Vince 5-pocket skinny jeans in arctic blue for, ahem, a penny. These were tagged a penny, too.

I also found more Hanky Panky underwear for $6. 

None of these were worn/refurb. If anyone wants a UPC, my first preference is receiving DMs on instagram (thelastpear). It's easier for me to snap and send photos than to try to upload onto tPF platform. If you PM me here, I may take longer to get back to you. Just FYI

ETA: As of this afternoon, Union Square NYC had a black Stella McCartney Falabella with a few flowery gewgaws on it. I think it was around $500.

Also, I noticed at multiple stores that they are are carrying $20 BCBG (regardless of retail price, so both $98 shirts and $300 dresses) and $35 Ted Baker dresses and separates. If you usually don't look through the non-clearance racks, you should check them out this time around. Brooklyn Rack also had a huge rack of $30 Joe's Jeans.


----------



## bakeacookie

viba424 said:


> I located them on Nordys, listed for $330




Keep! Black, non refurb, is hard to find IME. 
It's not the cheapest, but black AGL usually goes pretty quick.


----------



## red.white.black

glasskey said:


> While this isn't the absolute cheapest price at which you can find AGL flats (and lbr--people have found them as pennies before), I am of the opinion that sometimes you need to spend a little more on the things that you would actually use, in colors that you would actually use. I would rather pay $110 for a pair of black flats I'd use regularly daily than pay, say, $50 for some of the weirder AGL colors I have seen. I used to be willing to pay more for heels than flats, because heels tend to retail for higher. Then I realized I wear my flats ALL the time, but barely wear heels. I now spend more on flats and less on heels than before. I'd keep these if you were going to wear them a lot!
> 
> Onwards to the rest of my CTR haul. This was a good one for me, which is sort of unfortunate because I need money more than I need new stuff, but I am weak and desire pretty things. Sorry I only have stock photos--I'm in the middle of moving and don't have the time to take a photo in my messy apartment, crop/edit it to size, and then upload.
> 
> $1545 Balenciaga papier bucket tote in delicious buttery yellow, $515 > $386 after CTR (and I had $40 in notes). I've been wanting a bucket bag for awhile but didn't really love anything enough. Glad I waited!
> 
> $575 Alexander McQueen De Manta clutch, small, $175 > $131 after CTR. The pattern is sort of bright/loud/colorful, and I wouldn't want it in a big bag, but for a little clutch I don't mind.
> 
> $595 Vince oversized suede shirt, $19.90 > $15 after CTR. The one I found was dirty but for the price I wasn't going to leave it behind. Nothing a professional cleaner can't fix.
> 
> $195 Vince 5-pocket skinny jeans in arctic blue for, ahem, a penny. These were tagged a penny, too.
> 
> I also found more Hanky Panky underwear for $6.
> 
> None of these were worn/refurb. If anyone wants a UPC, my first preference is receiving DMs on instagram (thelastpear). It's easier for me to snap and send photos than to try to upload onto tPF platform. If you PM me here, I may take longer to get back to you. Just FYI
> 
> ETA: As of this afternoon, Union Square NYC had a black Stella McCartney Falabella with a few flowery gewgaws on it. I think it was around $500.
> 
> Also, I noticed at multiple stores that they are are carrying $20 BCBG (regardless of retail price, so both $98 shirts and $300 dresses) and $35 Ted Baker dresses and separates. If you usually don't look through the non-clearance racks, you should check them out this time around. Brooklyn Rack also had a huge rack of $30 Joe's Jeans.



Wow, great finds! Congratsss


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Missoni tag from a couple months ago purchase


----------



## sheilaR

Scored them last weekend during the CTR. I love the rag and bone jacket. Wore them already! The hudson jeans fits like a glove.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Amazing as always! 



glasskey said:


> While this isn't the absolute cheapest price at which you can find AGL flats (and lbr--people have found them as pennies before), I am of the opinion that sometimes you need to spend a little more on the things that you would actually use, in colors that you would actually use. I would rather pay $110 for a pair of black flats I'd use regularly daily than pay, say, $50 for some of the weirder AGL colors I have seen. I used to be willing to pay more for heels than flats, because heels tend to retail for higher. Then I realized I wear my flats ALL the time, but barely wear heels. I now spend more on flats and less on heels than before. I'd keep these if you were going to wear them a lot!
> 
> Onwards to the rest of my CTR haul. This was a good one for me, which is sort of unfortunate because I need money more than I need new stuff, but I am weak and desire pretty things. Sorry I only have stock photos--I'm in the middle of moving and don't have the time to take a photo in my messy apartment, crop/edit it to size, and then upload.
> 
> $1545 Balenciaga papier bucket tote in delicious buttery yellow, $515 > $386 after CTR (and I had $40 in notes). I've been wanting a bucket bag for awhile but didn't really love anything enough. Glad I waited!
> 
> $575 Alexander McQueen De Manta clutch, small, $175 > $131 after CTR. The pattern is sort of bright/loud/colorful, and I wouldn't want it in a big bag, but for a little clutch I don't mind.
> 
> $595 Vince oversized suede shirt, $19.90 > $15 after CTR. The one I found was dirty but for the price I wasn't going to leave it behind. Nothing a professional cleaner can't fix.
> 
> $195 Vince 5-pocket skinny jeans in arctic blue for, ahem, a penny. These were tagged a penny, too.
> 
> I also found more Hanky Panky underwear for $6.
> 
> None of these were worn/refurb. If anyone wants a UPC, my first preference is receiving DMs on instagram (thelastpear). It's easier for me to snap and send photos than to try to upload onto tPF platform. If you PM me here, I may take longer to get back to you. Just FYI
> 
> ETA: As of this afternoon, Union Square NYC had a black Stella McCartney Falabella with a few flowery gewgaws on it. I think it was around $500.
> 
> Also, I noticed at multiple stores that they are are carrying $20 BCBG (regardless of retail price, so both $98 shirts and $300 dresses) and $35 Ted Baker dresses and separates. If you usually don't look through the non-clearance racks, you should check them out this time around. Brooklyn Rack also had a huge rack of $30 Joe's Jeans.


----------



## cooliolio

SJP

Got these Gesley SJP ballet flats for around 70$, still retail around 285$ on the Nordstrom (in a different color) and  Bloomingdale's websites. 

They were comfy and figured they would be useful for work


----------



## cmm62

glasskey said:


> While this isn't the absolute cheapest price at which you can find AGL flats (and lbr--people have found them as pennies before), I am of the opinion that sometimes you need to spend a little more on the things that you would actually use, in colors that you would actually use. I would rather pay $110 for a pair of black flats I'd use regularly daily than pay, say, $50 for some of the weirder AGL colors I have seen. I used to be willing to pay more for heels than flats, because heels tend to retail for higher. Then I realized I wear my flats ALL the time, but barely wear heels. I now spend more on flats and less on heels than before. I'd keep these if you were going to wear them a lot!
> 
> Onwards to the rest of my CTR haul. This was a good one for me, which is sort of unfortunate because I need money more than I need new stuff, but I am weak and desire pretty things. Sorry I only have stock photos--I'm in the middle of moving and don't have the time to take a photo in my messy apartment, crop/edit it to size, and then upload.
> 
> $1545 Balenciaga papier bucket tote in delicious buttery yellow, $515 > $386 after CTR (and I had $40 in notes). I've been wanting a bucket bag for awhile but didn't really love anything enough. Glad I waited!
> 
> $575 Alexander McQueen De Manta clutch, small, $175 > $131 after CTR. The pattern is sort of bright/loud/colorful, and I wouldn't want it in a big bag, but for a little clutch I don't mind.
> 
> $595 Vince oversized suede shirt, $19.90 > $15 after CTR. The one I found was dirty but for the price I wasn't going to leave it behind. Nothing a professional cleaner can't fix.
> 
> $195 Vince 5-pocket skinny jeans in arctic blue for, ahem, a penny. These were tagged a penny, too.
> 
> I also found more Hanky Panky underwear for $6.
> 
> None of these were worn/refurb. If anyone wants a UPC, my first preference is receiving DMs on instagram (thelastpear). It's easier for me to snap and send photos than to try to upload onto tPF platform. If you PM me here, I may take longer to get back to you. Just FYI
> 
> ETA: As of this afternoon, Union Square NYC had a black Stella McCartney Falabella with a few flowery gewgaws on it. I think it was around $500.
> 
> Also, I noticed at multiple stores that they are are carrying $20 BCBG (regardless of retail price, so both $98 shirts and $300 dresses) and $35 Ted Baker dresses and separates. If you usually don't look through the non-clearance racks, you should check them out this time around. Brooklyn Rack also had a huge rack of $30 Joe's Jeans.




That Vince shirt is awesome - congrats!


----------



## atomsH20

viba424 said:


> Oops picture


Do you have the UPC bar code? I'm looking for plain black AGLs myself...Thanks!


----------



## JNH14

I got the black AGL flats with the buckle a while back that were refurbished at CTR for $45....


----------



## AnnaFreud

glasskey said:


> While this isn't the absolute cheapest price at which you can find AGL flats (and lbr--people have found them as pennies before), I am of the opinion that sometimes you need to spend a little more on the things that you would actually use, in colors that you would actually use. I would rather pay $110 for a pair of black flats I'd use regularly daily than pay, say, $50 for some of the weirder AGL colors I have seen. I used to be willing to pay more for heels than flats, because heels tend to retail for higher. Then I realized I wear my flats ALL the time, but barely wear heels. I now spend more on flats and less on heels than before. I'd keep these if you were going to wear them a lot!
> 
> Onwards to the rest of my CTR haul. This was a good one for me, which is sort of unfortunate because I need money more than I need new stuff, but I am weak and desire pretty things. Sorry I only have stock photos--I'm in the middle of moving and don't have the time to take a photo in my messy apartment, crop/edit it to size, and then upload.
> 
> $1545 Balenciaga papier bucket tote in delicious buttery yellow, $515 > $386 after CTR (and I had $40 in notes). I've been wanting a bucket bag for awhile but didn't really love anything enough. Glad I waited!
> 
> $575 Alexander McQueen De Manta clutch, small, $175 > $131 after CTR. The pattern is sort of bright/loud/colorful, and I wouldn't want it in a big bag, but for a little clutch I don't mind.
> 
> $595 Vince oversized suede shirt, $19.90 > $15 after CTR. The one I found was dirty but for the price I wasn't going to leave it behind. Nothing a professional cleaner can't fix.
> 
> $195 Vince 5-pocket skinny jeans in arctic blue for, ahem, a penny. These were tagged a penny, too.
> 
> I also found more Hanky Panky underwear for $6.
> 
> None of these were worn/refurb. If anyone wants a UPC, my first preference is receiving DMs on instagram (thelastpear). It's easier for me to snap and send photos than to try to upload onto tPF platform. If you PM me here, I may take longer to get back to you. Just FYI
> 
> ETA: As of this afternoon, Union Square NYC had a black Stella McCartney Falabella with a few flowery gewgaws on it. I think it was around $500.
> 
> Also, I noticed at multiple stores that they are are carrying $20 BCBG (regardless of retail price, so both $98 shirts and $300 dresses) and $35 Ted Baker dresses and separates. If you usually don't look through the non-clearance racks, you should check them out this time around. Brooklyn Rack also had a huge rack of $30 Joe's Jeans.




I absolutely agree with you regarding paying more for items you actually use vs trying to get the cheapest price. I recently found a pair of orange AGL flats for $99. Not the cheapest price and not a neutral but I love pops of color in my outfits so I kept them. 

Congrats on all your beautiful CTR items! I'm especially loving that balenciaga bag! I will PM for the sku! (Sorry don't know how to dm on IG.)


----------



## cuhlee

Saw this Valentino rockstud clutch at NR Beverly Connection for $349.97. I don't know if that's a good deal and did not get it.


----------



## strawberry_pai

cuhlee said:


> Saw this Valentino rockstud clutch at NR Beverly Connection for $349.97. I don't know if that's a good deal and did not get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090158




It's alright...I think for $350 you can get something better! I love Valentinos BUT not this one personally.


----------



## applecidered

cuhlee said:


> Saw this Valentino rockstud clutch at NR Beverly Connection for $349.97. I don't know if that's a good deal and did not get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090158



I think it looks a bit plain for the price. And no studs?


----------



## glasskey

AnnaFreud said:


> I absolutely agree with you regarding paying more for items you actually use vs trying to get the cheapest price. I recently found a pair of orange AGL flats for $99. Not the cheapest price and not a neutral but I love pops of color in my outfits so I kept them.
> 
> Congrats on all your beautiful CTR items! I'm especially loving that balenciaga bag! I will PM for the sku! (Sorry don't know how to dm on IG.)



Agh, per usual the forum isn't letting me multiquote. Thanks so much, ladies!

FYI - AnnaFreud checked and the Bal is sold out company wide. Bummer!

In case anyone is interested, especially NYC ladies, Union Square has a bunch of these $230 Sanctuary faux leopard coats for $29.97: https://sanctuaryclothing.com/product/400 (also here: http://www.revolveclothing.com/sanctuary-street-faux-fur-coat-in-leopard/dp/SANC-WO142/) Check for it in one of the random racks in the back of the women's section, across from the men's section.

Good price if you're in the market for that kind of thing, even the marked down Topshop ones are usually $60-$70.


----------



## cuhlee

applecidered said:


> I think it looks a bit plain for the price. And no studs?



 Yes, quite plain. It did have studs on each of the four corners but I thought it was strange the bag doesn't say Valentino anywhere but the inside. The leather is buttery soft though.


----------



## candy2100

viba424 said:


> Found these current season AGLs for $120. Good deal? I'm on the fence because I have two pair of black lanvin already but I'm telling myself these look more professional (???) What do you think? I'm certainly maxed out thanks to the Anniversary sale but do like them.




If it was me I would return them and find something different.  They might be a great deal but if you already have 2 black pairs do you really need a third?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I was a good girl and didn't get these newburys 
	

		
			
		

		
	




They are $165 new with box but I have them in 2 colors.  PM for location - they're on hold


----------



## AnnaFreud

cuhlee said:


> Saw this Valentino rockstud clutch at NR Beverly Connection for $349.97. I don't know if that's a good deal and did not get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090158




Does it have a price tag from Hong Kong on it? I think you should pass. It looks kinda sad, IMHO.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

AnnaFreud said:


> Does it have a price tag from Hong Kong on it? I think you should pass. It looks kinda sad, IMHO.




It did -


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Are these a good deal?  Not familiar with the brand but they were $90 and I don't have shorter boots...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also whoever was looking for AGL high heels these were $82


----------



## bakeacookie

Some of the search and send barcodes now pull up pictures on the app! Kinda cool.


----------



## viba424

atomsH20 said:


> Do you have the UPC bar code? I'm looking for plain black AGLs myself...Thanks!



    Hope this works. Excuse my ignorance but what is the Rack app? I feel like I can't tell what it is when I search on my app store.


----------



## kirsten

Spotted these at Temecula NR. Size 37, kitten heels.


----------



## babycinnamon

viba424 said:


> Hope this works. Excuse my ignorance but what is the Rack app? I feel like I can't tell what it is when I search on my app store.




The app is called "Rack Stores" The icon says "Nordstrom Rack Stores" on it.


----------



## leesibeth

strawberry_pai said:


> Maybe you can try asking another new SA? I do hope you find one! I hope they are not hiding it from themselves lol. Sometimes that does happen. You should visit the store and tell the SA that through search and send you found at least 6 at your store!   I'm still surprised at the price though. Like LuxeDeb said it might have been a tagging error because the original price also says $45 which to me seems pretty low for a Missoni bag! I'm not complaining though haha! &#128552;&#128557;&#128512;


 
I got a missoni belt for that same price at my local Rack.  The code is the same too.


----------



## leesibeth

kirsten said:


> Spotted these at Temecula NR. Size 37, kitten heels.
> 
> View attachment 3090427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090428


 
So cute!!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Tons of Chloe and Dolce & Gabbana bags at Glendale NR. All priced with regular tags between $800-1000. Sorry no pictures and I'm not too familiar with the styles.


----------



## vt2159

gottaluvmybags said:


> I was a good girl and didn't get these newburys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090342
> 
> 
> They are $165 new with box but I have them in 2 colors.  PM for location - they're on hold


So tempted! But I already spent so much during the Nordstrom anniversary sale. But such a good deal. Hopefully someone jumped on this!


----------



## Michelle1x

so what do y'all think about any post-CTR markdowns?  There should be some markdowns next week maybe?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

kirsten said:


> Spotted these at Temecula NR. Size 37, kitten heels.
> 
> View attachment 3090427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090428



Miu Mius have always been comfortable for me. Hope someone got these!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Womens and kids had this week. I think next week is inventory. 



Michelle1x said:


> so what do y'all think about any post-CTR markdowns?  There should be some markdowns next week maybe?


----------



## southernusagirl

Saw this last night. I didn't buy it. Seems like a lot of new items came in.


----------



## hedgwin99

southernusagirl said:


> View attachment 3090956
> 
> 
> Saw this last night. I didn't buy it. Seems like a lot of new items came in.




Can you share which rack?


----------



## AnnaFreud

southernusagirl said:


> View attachment 3090956
> 
> 
> Saw this last night. I didn't buy it. Seems like a lot of new items came in.




Too bad this wasn't available during CTR.


----------



## Michelle1x

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Womens and kids had this week. I think next week is inventory.


thanks you always have the intel!  

I was reading on another PF post, that the big summer blowout is pretty much over now though.  I agree with that, now its a trickle here and there.


----------



## JNH14

southernusagirl said:


> View attachment 3090956
> 
> 
> Saw this last night. I didn't buy it. Seems like a lot of new items came in.




Which ATL Rack-Perimeter or Buckhead?  We never get anything good at Northpoint...


----------



## southernusagirl

southernusagirl said:


> View attachment 3090956
> 
> 
> Saw this last night. I didn't buy it. Seems like a lot of new items came in.



This was at the Mall of Georgia Rack in Buford, GA.  Another purseforum member already got it...us purse lovers have to work together. 

I was surprised to see it, it was not there for CTR.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Not much today at NR Honolulu. I went on Wednesday too and didn't find anything worth posting 
MCM bag 




Miu Miu sunglasses 




Prada sunglasses 





Has anyone seen Fjallraven backpacks at the Rack? I've been looking for a medium size one on sale but can't seem to find one.


----------



## pecknnibble

yakusoku.af said:


> Not much today at NR Honolulu. I went on Wednesday too and didn't find anything worth posting
> MCM bag
> View attachment 3091346
> 
> View attachment 3091348
> 
> Miu Miu sunglasses
> View attachment 3091350
> 
> View attachment 3091352
> 
> Prada sunglasses
> View attachment 3091354
> 
> View attachment 3091357
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen Fjallraven backpacks at the Rack? I've been looking for a medium size one on sale but can't seem to find one.
> View attachment 3091359




Wow great price on the sunglasses!


----------



## kema042290

I wish they would make the app for androids so I can search and send. It's really annoying that a major company can't make an app for android ... I can make it for them. It's not that hard.


----------



## applecidered

kema042290 said:


> I wish they would make the app for androids so I can search and send. It's really annoying that a major company can't make an app for android ... I can make it for them. It's not that hard.


Agreed... Been using Android for a while because I'm just so fed up with itunes! Cumbersome and bloated software. Alas. I usually ask a SA if I really wanted a search for the item.


----------



## anabanana745

Saw these beauties today.  Pineville Rack


----------



## klynneann

kema042290 said:


> I wish they would make the app for androids so I can search and send. It's really annoying that a major company can't make an app for android ... I can make it for them. It's not that hard.





applecidered said:


> Agreed... Been using Android for a while because I'm just so fed up with itunes! Cumbersome and bloated software. Alas. I usually ask a SA if I really wanted a search for the item.



+1  Sheesh.


----------



## kema042290

applecidered said:


> Agreed... Been using Android for a while because I'm just so fed up with itunes! Cumbersome and bloated software. Alas. I usually ask a SA if I really wanted a search for the item.



Yep. I just don't want to call to ask if an item is available when I can just look at it myself and save their time.


----------



## applecidered

kema042290 said:


> Yep. I just don't want to call to ask if an item is available when I can just look at it myself and save their time.


I agree especially during CTR it is impossible to find an available SA. SMH


----------



## honubags

I have these Stuart Weitzman size 7.5 for $112.46.  PM the me next 20 minutes if anyone wants me to put these on hold and the locations


----------



## Atahack23

Im at the Bellevue rack and they have a bunch of colored hudsons for $29.97. They had more than pictured, these were just the ones I tried on. All assorted tag.


----------



## pigrabbit

yakusoku.af said:


> Not much today at NR Honolulu. I went on Wednesday too and didn't find anything worth posting
> MCM bag
> View attachment 3091346
> 
> View attachment 3091348
> 
> Miu Miu sunglasses
> View attachment 3091350
> 
> View attachment 3091352
> 
> Prada sunglasses
> View attachment 3091354
> 
> View attachment 3091357
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen Fjallraven backpacks at the Rack? I've been looking for a medium size one on sale but can't seem to find one.
> View attachment 3091359



I saw the backpack in grey color about a month ago. It was tagged Refurbished, priced $12


----------



## plumaplomb

applecidered said:


> I agree especially during CTR it is impossible to find an available SA. SMH




I had them locate a boot for me and it took them literally 27 minutes while I was on hold!  Is that typical?!


----------



## vt2159

plumaplomb said:


> I had them locate a boot for me and it took them literally 27 minutes while I was on hold!  Is that typical?!


I was looking for a bag and they found it, so I wanted to do a charge send. She put me on hold, and after 45 minutes (!) of still being on hold, I used my mom's cell to call the store and explain what was happening. But they said there was no one else on the line when I was still on hold on my cell! Ridiculous. But, at least that person processed my charge send without needing to put me on hold. Whew.


----------



## vt2159

In terms of the app, I love it and I hate it. I love that I am able to scan items to see pricing and see if my local stores have them, but I hate it because it only shows local stores and not nationwide so I end up asking an SA to locate anyway if I really wanted the item. At least this way the resellers would also have to take the extra step if they wanted the item.

Also, i do not know if I am just using the app wrong, but My Finds never show me my complete list, only a partial of it. So then if I wanted to look at other items, I have to un-heart what is shown to see the rest. Am I doing it right? I end up just keeping a separate list of UPCs for items I am searching.


----------



## meowmix318

vt2159 said:


> In terms of the app, I love it and I hate it. I love that I am able to scan items to see pricing and see if my local stores have them, but I hate it because it only shows local stores and not nationwide so I end up asking an SA to locate anyway if I really wanted the item. At least this way the resellers would also have to take the extra step if they wanted the item.
> 
> Also, i do not know if I am just using the app wrong, but My Finds never show me my complete list, only a partial of it. So then if I wanted to look at other items, I have to un-heart what is shown to see the rest. Am I doing it right? I end up just keeping a separate list of UPCs for items I am searching.



What is the name of the app? Is it called the rack store? I have an android and was not able to find it.


----------



## emilu

yakusoku.af said:


> Not much today at NR Honolulu. I went on Wednesday too and didn't find anything worth posting
> MCM bag
> View attachment 3091346
> 
> View attachment 3091348
> 
> Miu Miu sunglasses
> View attachment 3091350
> 
> View attachment 3091352
> 
> Prada sunglasses
> View attachment 3091354
> 
> View attachment 3091357
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen Fjallraven backpacks at the Rack? I've been looking for a medium size one on sale but can't seem to find one.
> View attachment 3091359




I got mine from Amazon warehouse. Not a steal but discounted b&#263; it was a return


----------



## yakusoku.af

pigrabbit said:


> I saw the backpack in grey color about a month ago. It was tagged Refurbished, priced $12




Omg! That's sooo cheap! Can you let me know if you see another one? TIA!


----------



## yakusoku.af

emilu said:


> I got mine from Amazon warehouse. Not a steal but discounted b&#263; it was a return




I'll check Amazon! I figured it might be cheaper if they show up at NR but I've never seen one at this Rack.


----------



## vt2159

meowmix318 said:


> What is the name of the app? Is it called the rack store? I have an android and was not able to find it.


I think the app is only for iPhones right now and not for Android yet. The ap is called Nordstrom Rack Stores. There is a regular Nordstrom Rack app that I use for online purchases/check my order/Hautelook (which also has a separate app).


----------



## vt2159

When I was scanning the shoes, I saw these partially and almost leaped towards them, thinking they were rockstuds. Instead, they're made by Coach. Ugh.


----------



## yakusoku.af

vt2159 said:


> View attachment 3092429
> 
> 
> When I was scanning the shoes, I saw these partially and almost leaped towards them, thinking they were rockstuds. Instead, they're made by Coach. Ugh.




I've done the same thing with Tory Burch! She made a ballet flat with studs and for a second I thought they were rockstuds! 
I've also saw a Mario Valentino bag that looks like a Celine phantom at NR. I ran to it because I thought I finally found a Celine bag at the rack. Nope [emoji80]


----------



## jsmile

sheilaR said:


> View attachment 3089671
> View attachment 3089672
> View attachment 3089673
> View attachment 3089674
> 
> 
> Scored them last weekend during the CTR. I love the rag and bone jacket. Wore them already! The hudson jeans fits like a glove.


I'm trying to get familiar to Nordstrom tags to tell if they are made-for rack.  The Rag & Bone tag has a nordstrom rack sticker with "compared to" and "savings". It isn't a Nordstrom main store tag so does that mean it is made-for rack/factory item?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Hahahaha I know the feeling. I do the same thing LOL.



vt2159 said:


> View attachment 3092429
> 
> 
> When I was scanning the shoes, I saw these partially and almost leaped towards them, thinking they were rockstuds. Instead, they're made by Coach. Ugh.


----------



## meowmix318

vt2159 said:


> I think the app is only for iPhones right now and not for Android yet. The ap is called Nordstrom Rack Stores. There is a regular Nordstrom Rack app that I use for online purchases/check my order/Hautelook (which also has a separate app).



Thank you for letting me know. Hopefully one will be made for android sometime


----------



## AnnaFreud

yakusoku.af said:


> I've done the same thing with Tory Burch! She made a ballet flat with studs and for a second I thought they were rockstuds!
> I've also saw a Mario Valentino bag that looks like a Celine phantom at NR. I ran to it because I thought I finally found a Celine bag at the rack. Nope [emoji80]




I saw one of those faux phantoms too at my NR. So disappointing. One day it will happen. Crossing my fingers for us! [emoji12]


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I have an android but I purchased a cheap ipad just for the app - lets just say it's more than paid for itself. 



meowmix318 said:


> Thank you for letting me know. Hopefully one will be made for android sometime


----------



## applecidered

vt2159 said:


> View attachment 3092429
> 
> 
> When I was scanning the shoes, I saw these partially and almost leaped towards them, thinking they were rockstuds. Instead, they're made by Coach. Ugh.


Haha! That happens to all of us. The curse of the made for factory Coach, TB, Via Spiga, Cole Haans, etc. I'm sure I'm missing some more but that's all I see anymore in the designer shoe section.


----------



## applecidered

jsmile said:


> I'm trying to get familiar to Nordstrom tags to tell if they are made-for rack.  The Rag & Bone tag has a nordstrom rack sticker with "compared to" and "savings". It isn't a Nordstrom main store tag so does that mean it is made-for rack/factory item?


Yes, I think it is made for rack.


----------



## meowmix318

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I have an android but I purchased a cheap ipad just for the app - lets just say it's more than paid for itself.



Is the app just showing you what is on their website already or are there additional things on the app that isn't on their website?


----------



## plumaplomb

Scored some jack Purcell converse slip ons for $17!


----------



## bargainhunter95

Stopped in my rack for a bit because I heard womens clearance were marked down more. I got a cashmere Vince sweater for $19 and these Vince leather shorts I've been eyeing for $39.


----------



## bargainhunter95

And the sweater


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I use it to tell me what the correct price is - so I don't have to keep bothering the employees. Helpful to find penny stuff too 



meowmix318 said:


> Is the app just showing you what is on their website already or are there additional things on the app that isn't on their website?



Great deals!



plumaplomb said:


> Scored some jack Purcell converse slip ons for $17!





bargainhunter95 said:


> Stopped in my rack for a bit because I heard womens clearance were marked down more. I got a cashmere Vince sweater for $19 and these Vince leather shorts I've been eyeing for $39.


----------



## krissa

bargainhunter95 said:


> And the sweater



I got this sweater too! Such a great deal, I grabbed a couple.


----------



## meowmix318

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I use it to tell me what the correct price is - so I don't have to keep bothering the employees. Helpful to find penny stuff too
> 
> 
> 
> Great deals!



Thank you again for answering my questions.  My brother is actually planning on getting rid of his iPhone for the iPhone 6. Maybe I will try to get it and be able to get the app


----------



## bargainhunter95

Hey Krissa, is that you? It's Mel  
I was wondering where all the Vince stuff that I was eyeing went but I'm glad you got some. I only got to pop in for a bit because I plan on going tomorrow morning. Hopefully I find some more stuff!


----------



## bargainhunter95

krissa said:


> I got this sweater too! Such a great deal, I grabbed a couple.



I have yet to understand how this forum works lol I forgot to quote you ^^^


----------



## hongc2

Tory burch private sale started today on their website. There are some decent deals comparable to NR prices.


----------



## daisygrl

Got this Vince dark blue leather jacket for $149 down from $995. It was a store return from Nordstrom but i am including sku just in case [emoji4] It still sell at Nordstrom.com for the original price. Too bad it was available during CTR. It seems they pull out best stuff     after CTR. Also got these TB sandals for $64. Not deal of the year but they are cute.


----------



## daisygrl

My iPhone app is acting out. Couldn't attach pic of the sandals. Here they come


----------



## sarasmom

kema042290 said:


> I wish they would make the app for androids so I can search and send. It's really annoying that a major company can't make an app for android ... I can make it for them. It's not that hard.




I know seriously, I thought I was crazy that I couldn't find it anywhere on the play store. Then come to find out its only for ios. My dd has an iphone but she's rarely with me when i go shopping. And all my kids ipods have pretty much died.


----------



## mharri20

daisygrl said:


> Got this Vince dark blue leather jacket for $149 down from $995. It was a store return from Nordstrom but i am including sku just in case [emoji4] It still sell at Nordstrom.com for the original price. Too bad it was available during CTR. It seems they pull out best stuff     after CTR. Also got these TB sandals for $64. Not deal of the year but they are cute.



The TB sandals are really cute, and I don't even like pink. Nice score! Also, this jacket is AMAZING! Is it navy? I have it in black and navy and it's literally my favorite jacket ever. You'll get so much use out of it! Congrats on the major find!


----------



## sarasmom

plumaplomb said:


> Scored some jack Purcell converse slip ons for $17!



I got a pair as well for $18 during CTR... Grey slip ons.


----------



## daisygrl

mharri20 said:


> The TB sandals are really cute, and I don't even like pink. Nice score! Also, this jacket is AMAZING! Is it navy? I have it in black and navy and it's literally my favorite jacket ever. You'll get so much use out of it! Congrats on the major find!




Thank you! Funny, that's exactly what I told my husband that I don't like pink but the TB flats are really cute. [emoji4] Yes, the jacket is navy (I have 3 blacks) and fit is also great. How does the navy leather wear?


----------



## mharri20

daisygrl said:


> Thank you! Funny, that's exactly what I told my husband that I don't like pink but the TB flats are really cute. [emoji4] Yes, the jacket is navy (I have 3 blacks) and fit is also great. How does the navy leather wear?



My navy jacket didn't wear quite as well as my black one. The leather got dull a lot faster, but I actually prefer the look now as it's more of a muted leather and not so shiny. I have a navy VEDA one that has more shine to it, so at least now I have a little variation (well that's what I tell myself anyway lol).


----------



## daisygrl

mharri20 said:


> My navy jacket didn't wear quite as well as my black one. The leather got dull a lot faster, but I actually prefer the look now as it's more of a muted leather and not so shiny. I have a navy VEDA one that has more shine to it, so at least now I have a little variation (well that's what I tell myself anyway lol).




Thank you! I might not mind the lack of shine as much but I would mind worn leather look (color pilling....etc). It happened to my black leather jacket but it was easier to fix with black shoe shine. Hard to match the blue though. Anyway, I am sure I will get tons of use out of it. Thanks again, for the input.


----------



## ag681

Like a lady &#128525; Couldn't leave these beauties behind during my vacation!


----------



## pigrabbit

yakusoku.af said:


> Omg! That's sooo cheap! Can you let me know if you see another one? TIA!



Yep, will do


----------



## babycinnamon

ag681 said:


> Like a lady &#128525; Couldn't leave these beauties behind durning my vacation!




Sweet find!!


----------



## ag681

babycinnamon said:


> Sweet find!!



Thank you!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Returned a Men's Burberry Brit Henry button up, L to Lakewood rack today. 

There's also a size 34 embossed check belt in the belt section, I have a size 40 smoke check belt that most likely will go back because I cannot remember DBF's size for the life of me. Lol. 

If anyone is interested in the belt, I'll let you know when (and where) I return it. I'm pretty sure stores in So Cal don't hold red tag items.


----------



## RCCway

Scored a pair of Current Elliot Boyfriend Jeans for $19.90. Probably should have sized down, but there were no other sizes. They are still available on the regular Nordstrom site for $208, so I might try washing on warm and seeing if I can shrink them a bit!


----------



## krissa

ag681 said:


> Like a lady &#128525; Couldn't leave these beauties behind during my vacation!



Those are gorgeous! Congrats. Can't beat the price either.


----------



## bagnshoe

ag681 said:


> Like a lady &#128525; Couldn't leave these beauties behind during my vacation!



Congrats on scoring this beauty at a great price . So jealous &#128516;


----------



## Jthay

If anyone interested in these spotted at south coast plaza


----------



## Jthay




----------



## cwxx

Lots of designer shoes at Union Sq rack - just took a few pics, there were a bunch more Ferragamos (no classics/varas, more like sandals, some flats (blue patent I think), etc)


----------



## cwxx

more!


----------



## cwxx

last two from Union Sq - I bought the Dior pair below - all of the shoes were put in and marked a size 1/2 size smaller (i.e. 37.5 in size 7, 38 in 7.5, etc) When I left in the afternoon there was still a size 38 Dior same style in 7.5 aisle, as well as a 37.5 (I think) flat version (sorry no pic)


----------



## Cthai

ag681 said:


> Like a lady &#128525; Couldn't leave these beauties behind during my vacation!



Such a classic color! I lov Salvatore flats


----------



## klynneann

ag681 said:


> Like a lady &#128525; Couldn't leave these beauties behind during my vacation!



Wow, great deal! I've been wanting this color. ..sigh.


----------



## klynneann

daisygrl said:


> Got this Vince dark blue leather jacket for $149 down from $995. It was a store return from Nordstrom but i am including sku just in case [emoji4] It still sell at Nordstrom.com for the original price. Too bad it was available during CTR. It seems they pull out best stuff     after CTR. Also got these TB sandals for $64. Not deal of the year but they are cute.



This is a great deal, and a gorgeous color!


----------



## ag681

krissa said:


> Those are gorgeous! Congrats. Can't beat the price either.


 Thank you &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ag681

bagnshoe said:


> Congrats on scoring this beauty at a great price . So jealous &#128516;


 Thanks!! I've always wanted a pair and I love the color!!


----------



## ag681

Cthai said:


> Such a classic color! I lov Salvatore flats


These are my first pair of SF! I love the color!!


----------



## daisygrl

klynneann said:


> This is a great deal, and a gorgeous color!




Thank you!


----------



## ag681

klynneann said:


> Wow, great deal! I've been wanting this color. ..sigh.


Thanks!! I hope you find one soon!!


----------



## deltalady

I got these black leather Rag & Bone Harrows for $62.98! I stalked them because I knew people were over looking them due to the leather flap being detached. I'm pretty sure that is an easy fix for my cobbler.


----------



## AnnaFreud

deltalady said:


> I got these black leather Rag & Bone Harrows for $62.98! I stalked them because I knew people we over looking them due to the leather flap being detached. I'm pretty sure that is an easy fix for my cobbler.




Nice find!


----------



## deltalady

AnnaFreud said:


> Nice find!



Thanks! The SA who rang me up said" Wow! A Rag & Bone tshirt goes for more."


----------



## mainguyen504

bakeacookie said:


> Returned a Men's Burberry Brit Henry button up, L to Lakewood rack today.
> 
> There's also a size 34 embossed check belt in the belt section, I have a size 40 smoke check belt that most likely will go back because I cannot remember DBF's size for the life of me. Lol.
> 
> If anyone is interested in the belt, I'll let you know when (and where) I return it. I'm pretty sure stores in So Cal don't hold red tag items.



What color was the shirt and how much was it if you don't mind me asking? Thank you


----------



## Cthai

deltalady said:


> I got these black leather Rag & Bone Harrows for $62.98! I stalked them because I knew people were over looking them due to the leather flap being detached. I'm pretty sure that is an easy fix for my cobbler.



Wow awesome!


----------



## bakeacookie

mainguyen504 said:


> What color was the shirt and how much was it if you don't mind me asking? Thank you




Black and $99. 

Someone PM'ed me yesterday, idk if they got it.


----------



## deltalady

Cthai said:


> Wow awesome!



Thank you!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Amazing price - and that's my size too. Lucky you!



deltalady said:


> I got these black leather Rag & Bone Harrows for $62.98! I stalked them because I knew people were over looking them due to the leather flap being detached. I'm pretty sure that is an easy fix for my cobbler.


----------



## barkANDbite

Hello everyone  I've been lurking here for a while, was waiting until I find some awesome deals to share to break the ice, but I have had the worst luck this year so I figured I might as well join in the conversation now  

I have three Rack stores close by in Dallas, TX but can't find a decent pair of shoes between them. Posting semi interesting finds from the Gallery on the Parkway location today. Yes, some are boring Tory Burch items but they are 70% off so I figured it's worth sharing.

Starting off with Vera Wang:


----------



## barkANDbite

Miu Miu:


----------



## barkANDbite




----------



## barkANDbite

Kate Spade. If anyone spots these in size 9 please let me know so i can do search and send


----------



## barkANDbite

Missoni:


----------



## barkANDbite

Ferragamo


----------



## barkANDbite

And Tory Burch, this quilted padding feels heavenly


----------



## IStuckACello

barkANDbite said:


> Kate Spade. If anyone spots these in size 9 please let me know so i can do search and send





That looks like a non assorted UPC, you can call any rack store and give them the upc you have on hand in the picture but ask for them to search for a size 9 instead


----------



## krissa

deltalady said:


> I got these black leather Rag & Bone Harrows for $62.98! I stalked them because I knew people were over looking them due to the leather flap being detached. I'm pretty sure that is an easy fix for my cobbler.



Incredible!


----------



## hedgwin99

barkANDbite said:


> And Tory Burch, this quilted padding feels heavenly




I think few of these penny sisters live around TX area. Might be the reason why hard to find good deals. If they see any penny deals they usually share within their network n clean out the inventories. Next time perhaps go first thing in the morning when these stores just open? Might be you will have better luck?


----------



## viba424

barkANDbite said:


> Missoni:



Those missoni are great


----------



## viba424

In case anyone was wondering, the Schaumburg, IL rack is a smelly pig sty. I am so grossed out right now. Smells like mold and everything looks used. They need to get a new manager in there. 

This is how they store their shoes, and this doesn't even reflect how bad it is.


----------



## pecknnibble

viba424 said:


> In case anyone was wondering, the Schaumburg, IL rack is a smelly pig sty. I am so grossed out right now. Smells like mold and everything looks used. They need to get a new manager in there.
> 
> This is how they store their shoes, and this doesn't even reflect how bad it is.




Wow that's awful! I understand if not all shoes are boxed but how do you even find matching pairs?!


----------



## babycinnamon

viba424 said:


> In case anyone was wondering, the Schaumburg, IL rack is a smelly pig sty. I am so grossed out right now. Smells like mold and everything looks used. They need to get a new manager in there.
> 
> This is how they store their shoes, and this doesn't even reflect how bad it is.




Yikes!!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

viba424 said:


> In case anyone was wondering, the Schaumburg, IL rack is a smelly pig sty. I am so grossed out right now. Smells like mold and everything looks used. They need to get a new manager in there.
> 
> This is how they store their shoes, and this doesn't even reflect how bad it is.




This remind of NR's old system. They would leave the right shoe out and you would have to take it to the "shoe window" to get the left one. Problem was the right one that has been sitting out is all scuffed up and the left one looks new. I like the new system better. Looks like this store needs a renovation!


----------



## applecidered

I know!  My closest store does this too and it's filthy and hardly any deals to be had because I'm so fed up with that store.


----------



## meowmix318

viba424 said:


> In case anyone was wondering, the Schaumburg, IL rack is a smelly pig sty. I am so grossed out right now. Smells like mold and everything looks used. They need to get a new manager in there.
> 
> This is how they store their shoes, and this doesn't even reflect how bad it is.



You should complain to corporate so that store undergoes the proper procedures to make a better shopping environment


----------



## Fj092406

oops


----------



## Fj092406

hedgwin99 said:


> I think few of these penny sisters live around TX area. Might be the reason why hard to find good deals. If they see any penny deals they usually share within their network n clean out the inventories. Next time perhaps go first thing in the morning when these stores just open? Might be you will have better luck?



there is no way one "penny sister" can clean out all of TX inventory. But the early bird does get the worm so shopping at opening always seems to be better


----------



## Fj092406

viba424 said:


> In case anyone was wondering, the Schaumburg, IL rack is a smelly pig sty. I am so grossed out right now. Smells like mold and everything looks used. They need to get a new manager in there.
> 
> This is how they store their shoes, and this doesn't even reflect how bad it is.



That is horrible! Poor shoes. Even if you find something good it's probably all beat up and ugly


----------



## sparksfly

Fj092406 said:


> there is no way one "penny sister" can clean out all of TX inventory. But the early bird does get the worm so shopping at opening always seems to be better




They do by search and send. They'll find a pair and buy all other pairs in stock.


----------



## barkANDbite

AnnaFreud said:


> This remind of NR's old system. They would leave the right shoe out and you would have to take it to the "shoe window" to get the left one. Problem was the right one that has been sitting out is all scuffed up and the left one looks new. I like the new system better. Looks like this store needs a renovation!



This system is still in place at our Plano, TX store  As someone who works in retail and is a little OCD, this makes me cringe. However, I keep thinking (naively) that that's where the treasures are to be found, in these piles of shoes, because not many people will take the time to dig through this mess. Ironically, I have not yet found a penny deal there but I have at the other two cleaner and better organized locations. Go figure ...


----------



## Fj092406

sparksfly said:


> They do by search and send. They'll find a pair and buy all other pairs in stock.



Since when can you search send a penny item? They aren't supposed to be on the floor. I have found a penny item before and the store wasn't happy. I can't imagine them allowing you to do a search send for it.


----------



## hedgwin99

Fj092406 said:


> Since when can you search send a penny item? They aren't supposed to be on the floor. I have found a penny item before and the store wasn't happy. I can't imagine them allowing you to do a search send for it.




We are just pointing out that inventories gets clean up. Yes these penny sisters do clean out inventories. Maybe not penny items but if you scroll back in this thread you will see these penny sisters sure search n send on every $5 Hudson jeans they could get their hands on. Also... It's not one penny sister.. It's a network of them. One finds a good price she buys out the store inventories n alert their group to buy out rest of inventories in the other stores. I have personally seen the post of one penny sister brought 40 pairs of tees because they are a penny each


----------



## thefinchster

I'm newish to this thread - what's a penny deal and penny sister? Are they exactly what they sound like?


----------



## Fj092406

hedgwin99 said:


> We are just pointing out that inventories gets clean up. Yes these penny sisters do clean out inventories. Maybe not penny items but if you scroll back in this thread you will see these penny sisters sure search n send on every $5 Hudson jeans they could get their hands on. Also... It's not one penny sister.. It's a network of them. One finds a good price she buys out the store inventories n alert their group to buy out rest of inventories in the other stores. I have personally seen the post of one penny sister brought 40 pairs of tees because they are a penny each



I just don't understand how one person can say they haven't found good deals on shoes lately and it gets turned into talking about "penny sisters." Inventory is practically cleared anyways by the time jeans get to $5 so of course there isn't going to be much left. I tried to search send for a few of the $5 jeans and only found 1. But I'm not going to blame it on these "penny sisters" I'm just going to keep looking for the next deal. Isn't that what everyone here does? Share deals. Can't get them all!


----------



## strawberry_pai

thefinchster said:


> I'm newish to this thread - what's a penny deal and penny sister? Are they exactly what they sound like?



The penny deals are random items that you find for only a penny. Usually the SA won't mind selling the item to you but some stores are stricter than the others.

The penny sisters are the one who basically hunts down all the penny items and don't leave any for the rest. They have a network of people at Instagram so that's why they are able to wiped down all the penny items right away. They are also reseller as well. A few of them lives at Texas, California, Chicago and Seattle if I'm not mistaken. One of the penny sisters got a Chanel shoes for $187 (she got a price reduction because of the Clear the Rack event for 25% off) and she got it around the Texas area.


----------



## ngocphan91

strawberry_pai said:


> The penny deals are random items that you find for only a penny. Usually the SA won't mind selling the item to you but some stores are stricter than the others.
> 
> The penny sisters are the one who basically hunts down all the penny items and don't leave any for the rest. They have a network of people at Instagram so that's why they are able to wiped down all the penny items right away. They are also reseller as well. A few of them lives at Texas, California and Seattle if I'm not mistaken. One of the penny sisters got a Chanel shoes for $187 (she got a price reduction because of the Clear the Rack event for 25% off) and she got it around the Texas area.




From what I heard one of the sister actually works for nordstrom rack in the inventory dep so she gives her sister a heads up every time something good or new shipments come to those stores.


----------



## Fj092406

thefinchster said:


> I'm newish to this thread - what's a penny deal and penny sister? Are they exactly what they sound like?



Yes, it's exactly what it sounds like. Penny items should not be left on the floor but if you find it and it rings up a penny most stores will honor that price. Penny sisters are basically penny hunters who trade each other their penny finds


----------



## strawberry_pai

ngocphan91 said:


> From what I heard one of the sister actually works for nordstrom rack in the inventory dep so she gives her sister a heads up every time something good or new shipments come to those stores.



Thats the one in California. Its around the Orange County area. I've been there before and the rack there gets a lot of good designer items.


----------



## Fj092406

strawberry_pai said:


> The penny deals are random items that you find for only a penny. Usually the SA won't mind selling the item to you but some stores are stricter than the others.
> 
> The penny sisters are the one who basically hunts down all the penny items and don't leave any for the rest. They have a network of people at Instagram so that's why they are able to wiped down all the penny items right away. They are also reseller as well. A few of them lives at Texas, California, Chicago and Seattle if I'm not mistaken. One of the penny sisters got a Chanel shoes for $187 (she got a price reduction because of the Clear the Rack event for 25% off) and she got it around the Texas area.



I'm sorry but cannot just classify everyone in the same group. Yes, some of the penny people sell on posh mark, I have seen it. But they are not all resellers. And from what I understand, if you don't buy it all then it will get pulled. When I found a penny item they notified that department right away to go check and pull the rest. So even if you only buy one, you aren't leaving any for the next person. You're leaving it for the SA to take.


----------



## Fj092406

ngocphan91 said:


> From what I heard one of the sister actually works for nordstrom rack in the inventory dep so she gives her sister a heads up every time something good or new shipments come to those stores.



Didn't someone post here they had a SA call them when they got a pashli and did a charge send for? Is she the penny sister you are talking about?


----------



## ngocphan91

Fj092406 said:


> Didn't someone post here they had a SA call them when they got a pashli and did a charge send for? Is she the penny sister you are talking about?




I dont think so. Some people have good relationship with SA but not the sisters we're talking ab. They're on instagram and pretty much buying everything designers they can and resell them.


----------



## strawberry_pai

Fj092406 said:


> Didn't someone post here they had a SA call them when they got a pashli and did a charge send for? Is she the penny sister you are talking about?



Lol are you talking about me? I'm not a penny sister Lol. I haven't even found one penny item yet and here you are accusing me of false information. I don't know why you're very offended at what I said. This the the forum so I will speak my mind and what I've posted isn't meant to harm anybody. All I'm trying to say is that  why should someone wipe out all the item and not leave for the rest? Why bother reselling them when there are other people who want them. And why are you bringing up $5 jeans? That already happened a few months ago and yet here you are trying to bring it up all over again.


Are you one of the penny sister or one of their friends? Is that why my post offended you; )


----------



## Fj092406

ngocphan91 said:


> I dont think so. Some people have good relationship with SA but not the sisters we're talking ab. They're on instagram and pretty much buying everything designers they can and resell them.



Can you share the IG names?


----------



## strawberry_pai

ngocphan91 said:


> I dont think so. Some people have good relationship with SA but not the sisters we're talking ab. They're on instagram and pretty much buying everything designers they can and resell them.



Yes that's me. I am not one of the penny sisters. Heck I haven't found even one penny items yet. And you are right, they are the other who buys every designer item and if they "don't like it", they end up selling it at their own page. I just feel like it's not fair to other people. I'm not gonna make it such a big deal but my point is, why should someone buy all the good designer items, brag about it and all of a sudden sell it at a higher price? Don't you think some other people deserve it as well and not just them?


----------



## feudingfaeries

viba424 said:


> In case anyone was wondering, the Schaumburg, IL rack is a smelly pig sty. I am so grossed out right now. Smells like mold and everything looks used. They need to get a new manager in there.
> 
> This is how they store their shoes, and this doesn't even reflect how bad it is.



A store by me does this as well. Funny thing is I've found jimmy choos in these piles while coach and Tory burch sit in the designer section.


----------



## Fj092406

here is a Vince long sleeve top with silk trim for $9.93 that one of these sisters was so nice enough to share the UPC. Enough gossip, back to posting Nordstrom rack finds.


----------



## strawberry_pai

Fj092406 said:


> Hey, I'm not the one who brought up the $5 jeans. If you read above it was someone else and I was commenting on it. You are accusing other people of false information too. How can anyone sit here and say that penny people clear out the inventory? There are too many rack stores for that. And I haven't seen people posting penny finds for months yet you keep talking about it and blaming them for everything. They posted penny finds...don't like it. They posted cheap jeans...don't like it. What would you like them to post? It's such negativity. And yes I have chatted with some of them on Instagram before and I'm not seeing some of the stuff people are saying about them to be true. It's ok if you're friendly with SA's and they let you know when they get in designer stuff, but if you do the same thing and are one of the "penny sisters" it's wrong. Everything is I heard this, I heard that but we are all adults here and should leave the gossip to rest.


Read my post again and I did not say i was blaming them so I will clarify that to you. Those penny sisters can post whatever they want. I have no problem with that. The problem that I have with them is when they are wiping out the whole inventory for themselves and supposedly trade with their fellow penny sisters. Why do they need 50 penny shirts/jewelry when there are other people who will want the same penny shirt/jewelry.  Its selfish and greedy. We are adults here but here you are AGAIN accusing me of being those penny sisters when I just told you a few post ago that I AM NOT A PENNY SISTER NOR HAVE FOUND ONE PENNY ITEM YET. You even said that its wrong. So you just basically contradicted yourself. And why can't they tell people on what location they have found the items they have bought? There was even a drama at one point at of the penny sisters and calling the people at this forum a bunch of haters and we are "salty" supposedly .

Just because I have a good relationship with my SA that doesn't mean I'm wiping out the whole designer items or asking my SA about the penny items.


----------



## hongc2

Fj092406 said:


> Hey, I'm not the one who brought up the $5 jeans. If you read above it was someone else and I was commenting on it. You are accusing other people of false information too. How can anyone sit here and say that penny people clear out the inventory? There are too many rack stores for that. And I haven't seen people posting penny finds for months yet you keep talking about it and blaming them for everything. They posted penny finds...don't like it. They posted cheap jeans...don't like it. What would you like them to post? It's such negativity. And yes I have chatted with some of them on Instagram before and I'm not seeing some of the stuff people are saying about them to be true. It's ok if you're friendly with SA's and they let you know when they get in designer stuff, but if you do the same thing and are one of the "penny sisters" it's wrong. Everything is I heard this, I heard that but we are all adults here and should leave the gossip to rest.



I agree with you. It's not fair to blame everything on the "penny sisters". There seems to be a lot of people on here who blame everything on the penny sisters just because they don't find anything to their liking. Some Rack locations get better inventory than others and it takes time to find "treasures". You can't expect to go every now and then and feel entitled to finding designer items, and when you can't to place the blame on a scapegoat. Also sales associates get first dibs on designer items, so depending on where you are inventory could be different. It doesn't hurt to be nice and ask them. I follow some people on Instagram and they post deals at the Rack and because they do so, I actively go out and look. If no one posted about those $5 jeans, I wouldn't even have known about it.


----------



## hongc2

Fj092406 said:


> I'm sorry but cannot just classify everyone in the same group. Yes, some of the penny people sell on posh mark, I have seen it. But they are not all resellers. And from what I understand, if you don't buy it all then it will get pulled. When I found a penny item they notified that department right away to go check and pull the rest. So even if you only buy one, you aren't leaving any for the next person. You're leaving it for the SA to take.



Yes exactly. The front cashier will page the department sales associate and they will clear those items and send it to Last Chance to be sold.


----------



## strawberry_pai

Look we should just drop the topic about these penny items. I don't want to make anyone uncomfortable here. We are here to post about our finds and not have a debate towards penny items. If I have offended people here, I will man up and say I do apologize for what I've said. I do speak what's on my mind so next time I should watch out for that then. I am not trying to start any gossip. I am only posting on what I've been seeing and I state my true opinions about it. Two wrongs don't make a rights and I apologize once again. 

Lets all move on from here.&#128522;


----------



## strawberry_pai

louboutal said:


> I stopped by the Topanga Nordstrom Rack tonight and they had a ton of new designer items in the designer section including a row of Rick Owens jackets on various size. Sorry I didn't get a chance to take pictures but if you are in the LA area it's worth visiting (I may go back after work tomorrow and can take pics of the RO items if anyone is interested )



I went to that store today and I have found the Rick Owens jacket you are talking about! I didn't post any pictures so I'll try to come back this Friday and post a pic. I have only found 2 Rick Owens jacket so far. I found last week a very nice and colorful Burberry trench coat but it was just too much Lol. It was $1000. If it gets reduced, hopefully it will still be there!


----------



## applecidered

strawberry_pai said:


> Look we should just drop the topic about these penny items. I don't want to make anyone uncomfortable here. We are here to post about our finds and not have a debate towards penny items. If I have offended people here, I will man up and say I do apologize for what I've said. I do speak what's on my mind so next time I should watch out for that then. I am not trying to start any gossip. I am only posting on what I've been seeing and I state my true opinions about it. Two wrongs don't make a rights and I apologize once again.
> 
> Lets all move on from here.&#128522;


Agreed!


----------



## hedgwin99

Fj092406 said:


> Hey, I'm not the one who brought up the $5 jeans. If you read above it was someone else and I was commenting on it. You are accusing other people of false information too. How can anyone sit here and say that penny people clear out the inventory? There are too many rack stores for that. And I haven't seen people posting penny finds for months yet you keep talking about it and blaming them for everything. They posted penny finds...don't like it. They posted cheap jeans...don't like it. What would you like them to post? It's such negativity. And yes I have chatted with some of them on Instagram before and I'm not seeing some of the stuff people are saying about them to be true. It's ok if you're friendly with SA's and they let you know when they get in designer stuff, but if you do the same thing and are one of the "penny sisters" it's wrong. Everything is I heard this, I heard that but we are all adults here and should leave the gossip to rest.




That was me who brought up the $5 jeans. U shouldn't calling others out. Also to my original post .. I was expressing my opinion. U can like or dislike. Ok by me.

Back to topic


----------



## PetiteFromSF

hedgwin99 said:


> That was me who brought up the $5 jeans. U shouldn't calling others out. Also to my original post .. I was expressing my opinion. U can like or dislike. Ok by me.
> 
> Back to topic




[emoji106]&#127997;


----------



## louboutal

strawberry_pai said:


> I went to that store today and I have found the Rick Owens jacket you are talking about! I didn't post any pictures so I'll try to come back this Friday and post a pic. I have only found 2 Rick Owens jacket so far. I found last week a very nice and colorful Burberry trench coat but it was just too much Lol. It was $1000. If it gets reduced, hopefully it will still be there!




Oh nice! I've been trying to go back and take pics but haven't made it back out to the valley yet. [emoji85] I'm hoping the RO jackets will be marked down too!!


----------



## strawberry_pai

hongc2 said:


> I agree with you. It's not fair to blame everything on the "penny sisters". There seems to be a lot of people on here who blame everything on the penny sisters just because they don't find anything to their liking. Some Rack locations get better inventory than others and it takes time to find "treasures". You can't expect to go every now and then and feel entitled to finding designer items, and when you can't to place the blame on a scapegoat. Also sales associates get first dibs on designer items, so depending on where you are inventory could be different. It doesn't hurt to be nice and ask them. I follow some people on Instagram and they post deals at the Rack and because they do so, I actively go out and look. If no one posted about those $5 jeans, I wouldn't even have known about it.




Nobody is blaming them. I don't understand what is hard to understand with what I said. My point that I'm trying to say is that these sisters don't need 50+ penny of the same items and they don't need 50+ pair of $5 jeans as well. There are other people that wants deal but nope they won't be able to get it anymore because they have wiped out all the inventory. And then they go on their IG to brag at how they found the item for such low price but they dont have the audacity to share the UPC code so other people can get the deal as well. Its very shady, selfish and greedy. 

Thats why I even gave people here an advice on how to spot and find good designer items at the rack. So no one can accuse me of being associated with these sisters.


----------



## strawberry_pai

louboutal said:


> Oh nice! I've been trying to go back and take pics but haven't made it back out to the valley yet. [emoji85] I'm hoping the RO jackets will be marked down too!!



I found some good deals for the Veda jackets! But they have a lot of pen mark on it: ( I was going to buy them but majority of the Veda jacket that I want has some pen markings at the white leather sleeves part: (


----------



## meowmix318

strawberry_pai said:


> Thats the one in California. Its around the Orange County area. I've been there before and the rack there gets a lot of good designer items.



Which city specifically?


----------



## strawberry_pai

meowmix318 said:


> Which city specifically?




I'm not sure exactly because there are 3 NR at Orange County and I'm an hour away from Orange County  but try Costa Mesa or the Orange one. I talked to one of the SA via phone about Costa Mesa and she told me they get good designer deals there so try to check that one up. Make sure you go early in the morning so you don't miss good deals; )


----------



## IStuckACello

louboutal said:


> Oh nice! I've been trying to go back and take pics but haven't made it back out to the valley yet. [emoji85] I'm hoping the RO jackets will be marked down too!!




What did they look like? Any shearling?


----------



## strawberry_pai

IStuckACello said:


> What did they look like? Any shearling?



I went to the same NR as hers and I didn't see any shearling RO coats. The one I saw was a navy blue leather jacket and one was a soft cream leather jacket. They were priced around $800-900. &#128522;


----------



## louboutal

IStuckACello said:


> What did they look like? Any shearling?




No shearling.  They had burgundy and grey in the classic biker and black in that collarless version that someone got a worn and refinished version of a few pages back.


----------



## meowmix318

strawberry_pai said:


> I'm not sure exactly because there are 3 NR at Orange County and I'm an hour away from Orange County  but try Costa Mesa or the Orange one. I talked to one of the SA via phone about Costa Mesa and she told me they get good designer deals there so try to check that one up. Make sure you go early in the morning so you don't miss good deals; )




Thank you. I have been wanting to go to the one on Costa Mesa. I live in San Gabriel Valley so I will probably go on my day off.


----------



## IStuckACello

^thank you guys!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

When is the next clear the rack?


----------



## DesignerFever

hongc2 said:


> I agree with you. It's not fair to blame everything on the "penny sisters". There seems to be a lot of people on here who blame everything on the penny sisters just because they don't find anything to their liking. Some Rack locations get better inventory than others and it takes time to find "treasures". You can't expect to go every now and then and feel entitled to finding designer items, and when you can't to place the blame on a scapegoat. Also sales associates get first dibs on designer items, so depending on where you are inventory could be different. It doesn't hurt to be nice and ask them. I follow some people on Instagram and they post deals at the Rack and because they do so, I actively go out and look. If no one posted about those $5 jeans, I wouldn't even have known about it.


One time a girl in front of me found a penny robe on accicdent and they alerted the SA in the acc dept and they pulled maybe around 10 of them off the rack. So I guess, if they dont buy them all then they will just get pulled anyway.


----------



## DesignerFever

Fj092406 said:


> here is a Vince long sleeve top with silk trim for $9.93 that one of these sisters was so nice enough to share the UPC. Enough gossip, back to posting Nordstrom rack finds.


Great price! Thank you for sharing here as well! I did actually purchased from one of the penny sisters (please dont kill me) because my rack hardly gets anything good or even worth sharing here. Just the same ol' boring coach, tory burch stuff. But when I did get my package there were so many extras like brand new items in there that I an assuming were penny items like a couple tank tops, socks, and bits of some jewelry. I thought it was nice.  I believe there are start savvy shoppers here and on IG so all im saying is those girls are great resources as well for new finds. I'm pretty quiet on both but I do love to shop so I always like to keep my out for a good deal.


----------



## Kealakai

My friend bought a Balenciaga giant city bag today. I should've took a picture but I was too bummed that she found it before me


----------



## ag681

Kealakai said:


> My friend bought a Balenciaga giant city bag today. I should've took a picture but I was too bummed that she found it before me



At the Honolulu Rack? &#128561;


----------



## gail13

strawberry_pai said:


> I went to that store today and I have found the Rick Owens jacket you are talking about! I didn't post any pictures so I'll try to come back this Friday and post a pic. I have only found 2 Rick Owens jacket so far. I found last week a very nice and colorful Burberry trench coat but it was just too much Lol. It was $1000. If it gets reduced, hopefully it will still be there!



I go right by there tomorrow-where are they and I'll get a picture.

I will say there were quite a few nice jeans very much like what they have at 
Nordstrom for half the price.


----------



## chizan8384

My goodies from NR




Paige sasha leather jacket reg 1200, I paid 399.99




Phillip lim sweater paid 127.97




Paige Vanessa sweatshirt reg 229, I paid 24.95

Also I found a couple vince shirts for 9.93


[emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That would have killed me too. How much was it?



Kealakai said:


> My friend bought a Balenciaga giant city bag today. I should've took a picture but I was too bummed that she found it before me


----------



## cmm62

LoveMyMarc said:


> When is the next clear the rack?




On their Facebook page they say at the beginning of September, I assume it will be near Labor Day


----------



## Fj092406

Kealakai said:


> My friend bought a Balenciaga giant city bag today. I should've took a picture but I was too bummed that she found it before me



OMG I would cry! Haha I want a new bag but can't find any good ones at the rack. Or if I find one its still $1000!


----------



## Fj092406

chizan8384 said:


> My goodies from NR
> 
> View attachment 3096578
> 
> 
> Paige sasha leather jacket reg 1200, I paid 399.99
> 
> View attachment 3096579
> 
> 
> Phillip lim sweater paid 127.97
> 
> View attachment 3096580
> 
> 
> Paige Vanessa sweatshirt reg 229, I paid 24.95
> 
> Also I found a couple vince shirts for 9.93
> 
> 
> [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]



Love it all &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## krissa

chizan8384 said:


> My goodies from NR
> 
> View attachment 3096578
> 
> 
> Paige sasha leather jacket reg 1200, I paid 399.99
> 
> View attachment 3096579
> 
> 
> Phillip lim sweater paid 127.97
> 
> View attachment 3096580
> 
> 
> Paige Vanessa sweatshirt reg 229, I paid 24.95
> 
> Also I found a couple vince shirts for 9.93
> 
> 
> [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]



Nice finds.


----------



## Kealakai

ag681 said:


> At the Honolulu Rack? &#128561;


Yup. Crazy, right? Never would I expect to find that brand here. Washington, maybe because of the designers that the regular Nordstrom store carries but not Hawaii.


----------



## Kealakai

shoppinggalnyc said:


> That would have killed me too. How much was it?


It was $749.97, regular was over $2,100


----------



## meowmix318

Kealakai said:


> It was $749.97, regular was over $2,100



Wow what a great deal. Your friend is so lucky!


----------



## aga5

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] my score today was a Haute Hippie ostrich vest on sale for $409 from $1295


----------



## aga5

They also had this McQueen bag I almost but it but it had a couple stains and light scratches which would bother me it was $899 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 woodfield location


----------



## deltalady

Saw a large Chloe Silverado tote for $6xx at my NR. I thought it was weird as that bag hasn't been popular in years.


----------



## bakeacookie

aga5 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] my score today was a Haute Hippie ostrich vest on sale for $409 from $1295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097010



This is cool!!


----------



## buyingpig

deltalady said:


> Saw a large Chloe Silverado tote for $6xx at my NR. I thought it was weird as that bag hasn't been popular in years.



That doesn't sound like a good price...


----------



## yakusoku.af

Kealakai said:


> Yup. Crazy, right? Never would I expect to find that brand here. Washington, maybe because of the designers that the regular Nordstrom store carries but not Hawaii.




[emoji79][emoji79][emoji79] 
OMG! 
I've never seen Balenciaga here! Your friend is super lucky! I need to start going to NR the days you go! Lol Rockstuds and Balenciaga!


----------



## deltalady

buyingpig said:


> That doesn't sound like a good price...



I agree. It should've been priced for at least half of that considering how old the style is.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Stopped by Honolulu NR 
Spotted this in the jewelry case


----------



## DesignerFever

aga5 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] my score today was a Haute Hippie ostrich vest on sale for $409 from $1295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097010




Adorable! It looks great on you!


----------



## cmm62

aga5 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] my score today was a Haute Hippie ostrich vest on sale for $409 from $1295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097010




I really like this! Will be great for the holiday season


----------



## louboutal

Is it sad that I'm visiting SF this weekend and the first thing I plan is when I'm visiting the 9th st and market st stores. [emoji85] Once I have that down I can make plans to see friends [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## IStuckACello

louboutal said:


> Is it sad that I'm visiting SF this weekend and the first thing I plan is when I'm visiting the 9th st and market st stores. [emoji85] Once I have that down I can make plans to see friends [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




I can't even tell you how many times my best friend (and her boyfriend) put Nordstrom Rack on our places to visit in any large city. Good luck! SF has been dead lately


----------



## meowmix318

louboutal said:


> Is it sad that I'm visiting SF this weekend and the first thing I plan is when I'm visiting the 9th st and market st stores. [emoji85] Once I have that down I can make plans to see friends [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




It's not sad. You are still going to see your friends but just after you take care of business


----------



## strawberry_pai

It was made out of leather. It has a soft texture to it.


----------



## bakeacookie

louboutal said:


> Is it sad that I'm visiting SF this weekend and the first thing I plan is when I'm visiting the 9th st and market st stores. [emoji85] Once I have that down I can make plans to see friends [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




I do the same. [emoji85]


----------



## IStuckACello

strawberry_pai said:


> It was made out of leather. It has a soft texture to it.




Oooh thanks for sharing ! Did you take the plunge?


----------



## strawberry_pai

IStuckACello said:


> Oooh thanks for sharing ! Did you take the plunge?



I wanted to! But I have to stop myself  I already spent so much at the last CTR!  If it  did get red tagged and price reduced then I will take the plunge! It is still there so I hope someone does get it! Its the only RO I found there for today! The Burberry trench that I found last week was gone though  I guess it wasn't meant to be!


----------



## strawberry_pai

louboutal said:


> Is it sad that I'm visiting SF this weekend and the first thing I plan is when I'm visiting the 9th st and market st stores. [emoji85] Once I have that down I can make plans to see friends [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I don't blame you LOL. Let us know what have you bought though! If you have time definitely stop by at Japantown!


----------



## hedgwin99

strawberry_pai said:


> It was made out of leather. It has a soft texture to it.




Omg!!! I recently discovered Rick Owen! Is it true all of his jackets runs super small?!?!?


----------



## strawberry_pai

hedgwin99 said:


> Omg!!! I recently discovered Rick Owen! Is it true all of his jackets runs super small?!?!?



I tried it on! It fits like a glove! I've gained a little bit of weight so maybe that's why it feels like that LOL!  And yes it does run small!  I still regret to this day when I found a RO moto jacket for $250 and I didn't get it: (


----------



## Cthai

I'm been on a hunt for a nice fitted leather jacket for 2 years  and I keep hearing about RO ... But I never seen his stuff at the rack! Well it the one I go too  I might have to go to another store and try his stuff on and see how it fits .


----------



## hedgwin99

strawberry_pai said:


> I tried it on! It fits like a glove! I've gained a little bit of weight so maybe that's why it feels like that LOL!  And yes it does run small!  I still regret to this day when I found a RO moto jacket for $250 and I didn't get it: (




$250RO jacket!! I regret I found a nice helmet Huang jacks for a $100 and left it at Rack and $200 Kenzo dress I also left at rack.. I didn't realize how much these thing cost at the time [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## strawberry_pai

hedgwin99 said:


> $250RO jacket!! I regret I found a nice helmet Huang jacks for a $100 and left it at Rack and $200 Kenzo dress I also left at rack.. I didn't realize how much these thing cost at the time [emoji24][emoji24]



Yeah I have regretted so much lately LOL! I found a Helmut Lang blazer for $40 but I did not get it: ( I got a Moschino sweater instead! I said one way or the other so I just decided to invest more with the Moschino sweater. It was around $114! Ill take a pic once I get home: )


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Hey guys, let's drop the penny sister/reseller talk and keep this thread about actual finds. Thanks!*


----------



## thefinchster

I bought a Rebecca Minkoff Palo Alto Crossbody which basically looks like the discontinued Mac Daddy for $170. Is that a good deal? I'm still debating whether or not I should keep it. If I do, it'll be my third bag this month so I feel somewhat guilty.


----------



## strawberry_pai

Cthai said:


> I'm been on a hunt for a nice fitted leather jacket for 2 years  and I keep hearing about RO ... But I never seen his stuff at the rack! Well it the one I go too  I might have to go to another store and try his stuff on and see how it fits .



RO jacket definitely run small. We get RO jacket once in a while but I've seen it happened 3 times in a year and usually the next day, it will be gone. 

I'm still hoping to find the perfect leather jacket and trench one day! When it comes to clothes I tend to be picky as well: (


----------



## strawberry_pai

thefinchster said:


> I bought a Rebecca Minkoff Palo Alto Crossbody which basically looks like the discontinued Mac Daddy for $170. Is that a good deal? I'm still debating whether or not I should keep it. If I do, it'll be my third bag this month so I feel somewhat guilty.




It's a nice bag! I think $170 is decent for a RM bag although I found one online right now for $150 but then again I don't know if it includes free shipping though  if you really do like it then definitely keep it!


----------



## hedgwin99

strawberry_pai said:


> RO jacket definitely run small. We get RO jacket once in a while but I've seen it happened 3 times in a year and usually the next day, it will be gone.
> 
> I'm still hoping to find the perfect leather jacket and trench one day! When it comes to clothes I tend to be picky as well: (




I'm with u! I have to say trench coats I'm always a sucker for Burberry! I have two! Leather jacket still trying to find my go to brand!


----------



## strawberry_pai

hedgwin99 said:


> I'm with u! I have to say trench coats I'm always a sucker for Burberry! I have two! Leather jacket still trying to find my go to brand!



Hopefully you will be able to find the perfect RO jacket soon! I will definitely keep an eye out for you ! 

Maybe it's me only..when I found that Helmut Lang jacket for $40 I thought it was a VERY good deal but when I saw where it was made of (Made in China ) I kinda went "ehh... maybe I will think about it." I guess I was just being picky  

I love anything Burberry! I hope I will be able to find a trench as well and ask  for a good price as well!

Now I thought about it, I wish I would have bought it LOL! Well I'm pretty happy with the Moschino sweater so I guess it makes up for it haha!


----------



## ag681

Kealakai said:


> Yup. Crazy, right? Never would I expect to find that brand here. Washington, maybe because of the designers that the regular Nordstrom store carries but not Hawaii.



OMG lucky!! I went to 7 different Racks on my trip and didn't find anything great! And then to hear there was a balenciaga at our Rack &#128584; Sorry you missed it! Hopefully we'll both find one soon!!


----------



## ag681

louboutal said:


> Is it sad that I'm visiting SF this weekend and the first thing I plan is when I'm visiting the 9th st and market st stores. [emoji85] Once I have that down I can make plans to see friends [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



No it's not sad! It's a must lol! I went to 7 different Racks on my trip &#128514;


----------



## ag681

yakusoku.af said:


> [emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]
> OMG!
> I've never seen Balenciaga here! Your friend is super lucky! I need to start going to NR the days you go! Lol Rockstuds and Balenciaga!


I think we need to change our days &#128586; Hehe


----------



## yakusoku.af

ag681 said:


> I think we need to change our days [emoji87] Hehe




Yesssss! I think I need to start going on Wednesday! Lol


----------



## PetiteFromSF

I found these today at Market Street Rack. These are Alexander Wang for $189.




I got these Jimmy Choo Glitter Deema during the last CTR (so many designer shoes during the last CTR, I went crazy) for $222. 

I shouldn't keep both [emoji38] but I love both pairs. Opinions? Which pair do you guys like more (I know they're super different). I can see myself using the black AWangs at work but the gold Choos are so gorgeous for a night out. Shoe dilemmas!


----------



## applecidered

I agree that finding a good leather jacket in a style you like, that fits you, is tough for deal hunters! I'm a fan of the moto asym zip look and I always find that it is either too short, or sleeves too long, or something is off with the fit. Good luck to those hunting! I have one leather jacket and I'm done haha.


----------



## Michelle1x

Are any of these premium designer bags you all find- red tagged?
There are 3 of those silver metallic Jimmy Choo hobos at the 9th st SF location, all about $520 and red tagged.  Too bad I don't want one of those but that would be about $400 at CTR so $450 out the door after wonderful California tax 

Thats about all I can do for one bag.

I can't imagine a Bal ever red tagged.  But maybe a Chloe or one of the nicer Marc Jacobs?


----------



## glasskey

Michelle1x said:


> Are any of these premium designer bags you all find- red tagged?
> There are 3 of those silver metallic Jimmy Choo hobos at the 9th st SF location, all about $520 and red tagged.  Too bad I don't want one of those but that would be about $400 at CTR so $450 out the door after wonderful California tax
> 
> Thats about all I can do for one bag.
> 
> I can't imagine a Bal ever red tagged.  But maybe a Chloe or one of the nicer Marc Jacobs?



I've found a Bal, a Valentino Rockstud tote,  McQueens, etc. All red tagged. Remember that some of these bags arrive red tagged at the Rack, it doesn't necessarily have to sit around for awhile.


----------



## kirsten

I found one black Balenciaga city with regular hardware at my local rack for $612. I was broke at the time and passed it up (very hard to do,) then remembered I could get a Nordstrom card and pay it off my next paycheck but the next day when I went back it was already gone. I am still hating myself over it.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Michelle1x said:


> Are any of these premium designer bags you all find- red tagged?
> There are 3 of those silver metallic Jimmy Choo hobos at the 9th st SF location, all about $520 and red tagged.  Too bad I don't want one of those but that would be about $400 at CTR so $450 out the door after wonderful California tax
> 
> Thats about all I can do for one bag.
> 
> I can't imagine a Bal ever red tagged.  But maybe a Chloe or one of the nicer Marc Jacobs?




Those Choo bags have been there forever!


----------



## strawberry_pai

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3097368
> 
> 
> I found these today at Market Street Rack. These are Alexander Wang for $189.
> 
> View attachment 3097370
> 
> 
> I got these Jimmy Choo Glitter Deema during the last CTR (so many designer shoes during the last CTR, I went crazy) for $222.
> 
> I shouldn't keep both [emoji38] but I love both pairs. Opinions? Which pair do you guys like more (I know they're super different). I can see myself using the black AWangs at work but the gold Choos are so gorgeous for a night out. Shoe dilemmas!




I personally would keep the AW!  I'm not really a fan of the Jimmy Choos ones. They look like shoes that I would use if i go to a prom!  &#128512;&#128527;


----------



## strawberry_pai

applecidered said:


> I agree that finding a good leather jacket in a style you like, that fits you, is tough for deal hunters! I'm a fan of the moto asym zip look and I always find that it is either too short, or sleeves too long, or something is off with the fit. Good luck to those hunting! I have one leather jacket and I'm done haha.



Up to this moment I still haven't bought any: ( I really want to invest on a good moto jacket! 

I mean I do have moto jackets but they are from F21 LOL. They are still in good shape but I feel like I should really invest on a really good brand! I think I will give RO a shot one day!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

strawberry_pai said:


> I personally would keep the AW!  I'm not really a fan of the Jimmy Choos ones. They look like shoes that I would use if i go to a prom!  [emoji3][emoji57]




That's exactly what my BF just said! Lol. I think I'm already convinced. Choos going back. These are size 5 if anyone is interested. Will return to an SF location.


----------



## strawberry_pai

elisainthecity said:


> That's exactly what my BF just said! Lol. I think I'm already convinced. Choos going back. These are size 5 if anyone is interested. Will return to an SF location.



Haha! There's just something sexy about those AW shoes and for the price you can't beat that!! Now I'm still praying for the NR gods to bless me with a Valentino Rockstuds!  &#128549;&#128552;&#128512;


----------



## PetiteFromSF

strawberry_pai said:


> Haha! There's just something sexy about those AW shoes and for the price you can't beat that!! Now I'm still praying for the NR gods to bless me with a Valentino Rockstuds!  [emoji26][emoji32][emoji3]





Lol me too! I was so tired of waiting (and hoping), that I ended up getting the BCBG dupes from DSW. At least I have the 'rock stud' style now (my coworkers actually thought they were Valentinos lol). I still check every now and then just in case since I still want Valentinos, but luck is very low in the SF Bay Area for them!


----------



## Michelle1x

elisainthecity said:


> Those Choo bags have been there forever!


Yes they have!  I keep waiting for a markdown to $200 or something.
I find pretty good bags at that location.  Nothing really high end, yet, but a good selection of Marc Jacobs, Chloe etc.  I have had NO LUCK with Colma lately on bags.


----------



## strawberry_pai

Today I found a bunch of assorted skinny  jeans priced from $25-30. The brands that I found was Hudson, Joe's, Paige, J brand  and AG. All the AG ones are priced for $25 and the rest of the brand that I mentioned were priced around $30.

I will warn you guys though that they are all skinny jeans but they are all assorted colors. There was no dark washed jeans. They were all bright colors. I was so close at purchasing an AG skinny  jeans today for $25 but I passed for now.  They were color pink! Ugh I will probably get them tomorrow maybe . Im too wishy washy lol o.o ?!

I found them at the assorted rack area section so if you guys are interested try to check that one out!


----------



## strawberry_pai

elisainthecity said:


> Lol me too! I was so tired of waiting (and hoping), that I ended up getting the BCBG dupes from DSW. At least I have the 'rock stud' style now (my coworkers actually thought they were Valentinos lol). I still check every now and then just in case since I still want Valentinos, but luck is very low in the SF Bay Area for them!



Yeah for some odd reason I don't see them a lot at the Cali area. Usually other states gets it more : ( I guess I can try my luck at eBay... but I'm still very hopeful that I will find a pair soon at NR! 

*crossing fingers here! &#128549;&#128512;*


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Michelle1x said:


> Yes they have!  I keep waiting for a markdown to $200 or something.
> 
> I find pretty good bags at that location.  Nothing really high end, yet, but a good selection of Marc Jacobs, Chloe etc.  I have had NO LUCK with Colma lately on bags.




My biggest Nordstrom Rack regret was not purchasing a $2K Burberry trench for $450 at Colma. [emoji22] It was gone an hour after.


----------



## Kealakai

yakusoku.af said:


> [emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]
> OMG!
> I've never seen Balenciaga here! Your friend is super lucky! I need to start going to NR the days you go! Lol Rockstuds and Balenciaga!


Lol...then we'd be fighting over the same stuff


----------



## yakusoku.af

Kealakai said:


> Lol...then we'd be fighting over the same stuff




Lol!!! Only if it's rockstuds!


----------



## Cthai

elisainthecity said:


> My biggest Nordstrom Rack regret was not purchasing a $2K Burberry trench for $450 at Colma. [emoji22] It was gone an hour after.




I know this feeling oh so well! I saw a Burberry coat a LONG time ago and it was in black my size for prefectly... But I didn't hold on to it, put it back and walked around than I was like heck it's Burberry and I want it ! Came back it was GONE! so now rule of thumb for me hold on to it ... Buy it ... Think about it... If all else you got 90 days to return lol ... Never again


----------



## applecidered

Cthai said:


> I know this feeling oh so well! I saw a Burberry coat a LONG time ago and it was in black my size for prefectly... But I didn't hold on to it, put it back and walked around than I was like heck it's Burberry and I want it ! Came back it was GONE! so now rule of thumb for me hold on to it ... Buy it ... Think about it... If all else you got 90 days to return lol ... Never again


This happened to me exactly with shoes! Thought no one would grab them and when I came back, they were gone...


----------



## bakeacookie

Cthai said:


> I know this feeling oh so well! I saw a Burberry coat a LONG time ago and it was in black my size for prefectly... But I didn't hold on to it, put it back and walked around than I was like heck it's Burberry and I want it ! Came back it was GONE! so now rule of thumb for me hold on to it ... Buy it ... Think about it... If all else you got 90 days to return lol ... Never again



This is how I approach the rack. So that's why sometimes I wonder if they will ban me for returning stuff. Lol. I keep a lot of it, but I do return big ticket items. 

Funny, I don't have Nordstrom Rack regrets. Maybe because I buy everything I like (if I've held on to it the entire time I'm there, I'll take it home to see if it works in my closet). 

Though, I've noticed that unless it's in clearance, a lot of the Burberry clothing prices have gone up.  I used to get coats for so cheap, now it's not so cheap and sometimes they're damaged.


----------



## louboutal

Found these SW nudist size 8! They're on hold under Ashley at the 9th st SF store


----------



## AnnaFreud

There's a Givenchy refurb bag at NR Glendale for ~$600 locked up with the Marc Jacobs. Looks like a small hobo style with a long strap. Sorry, not familiar with Givenchy unless it's the Antigona or Nightingale.


----------



## kema042290

AnnaFreud said:


> There's a Givenchy refurb bag at NR Glendale for ~$600 locked up with the Marc Jacobs. Looks like a small hobo style with a long strap. Sorry, not familiar with Givenchy unless it's the Antigona or Nightingale.




Ugh I want an Antigona but I don't need one. I'm gonna keep my coins.  I hope it's not an Antigona tho.


----------



## AnnaFreud

kema042290 said:


> Ugh I want an Antigona but I don't need one. I'm gonna keep my coins.  I hope it's not an Antigona tho.




It def wasn't an Antigona. I totally would've bought it for $600 if it was. [emoji51]


----------



## strawberry_pai

It sounds like it's the Givenchy Pandora that you guys are talking about!


----------



## hedgwin99

AnnaFreud said:


> It def wasn't an Antigona. I totally would've bought it for $600 if it was. [emoji51]







strawberry_pai said:


> It sounds like it's the Givenchy Pandora that you guys are talking about!




If this is pandora I think $600 is a bit pricy??


----------



## chizan8384

AnnaFreud said:


> There's a Givenchy refurb bag at NR Glendale for ~$600 locked up with the Marc Jacobs. Looks like a small hobo style with a long strap. Sorry, not familiar with Givenchy unless it's the Antigona or Nightingale.




Someone is already put the bag on hold


----------



## strawberry_pai

hedgwin99 said:


> If this is pandora I think $600 is a bit pricy??



I think it's an OK bag. I don't love it or hate it! My problem with the Pandora is the bag can be very droopy if you put so much stuff to it. It's too "square " for me BUT not saying it's a bad bag! I much prefer the Antigona style!


----------



## strawberry_pai

Today was a good trip for me! I have found a Phillip Lim short sleeve shirt for $30, Alexander McQueen sweater for $104, some Star Wars Vans for $30(my husband has been looking for this everywhere LOL!) 2 pair of Hudson jeans for $30 each, Elizabeth and James leather shorts for $30 and last but not least a pair of Gucci Espadrilles flats for $120!

I will post a pic soon! I'm burning under the Cali weather: (


----------



## louboutal

ag681 said:


> No it's not sad! It's a must lol! I went to 7 different Racks on my trip [emoji23]







strawberry_pai said:


> I don't blame you LOL. Let us know what have you bought though! If you have time definitely stop by at Japantown!







bakeacookie said:


> I do the same. [emoji85]




One rack down and two to go! 

I got really lucky and found two Oscar De La Renta gowns for $1000 each from $5000 and $6000, a Burberry shearling for $700 from $3000 and a D&G lace blouse for $100 from $1900!!! I asked them to ship it all to home for me so I'll share pics when I receive them. 

Thanks for the support on my NR addiction [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji12][emoji85]


----------



## meowmix318

strawberry_pai said:


> Today was a good trip for me! I have found a Phillip Lim short sleeve shirt for $30, Alexander McQueen sweater for $104, some Star Wars Vans for $30(my husband has been looking for this everywhere LOL!) 2 pair of Hudson jeans for $30 each, Elizabeth and James leather shorts for $30 and last but not least a pair of Gucci Espadrilles flats for $120!
> 
> I will post a pic soon! I'm burning under the Cali weather: (



Have you been to the vans outlet store in Orange? They have some real interesting styles of vans. A friend of mine got some yoda vans and darth vader.


----------



## meowmix318

louboutal said:


> One rack down and two to go!
> 
> I got really lucky and found two Oscar De La Renta gowns for $1000 each from $5000 and $6000, a Burberry shearling for $700 from $3000 and a D&G lace blouse for $100 from $1900!!! I asked them to ship it all to home for me so I'll share pics when I receive them.
> 
> Thanks for the support on my NR addiction [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji12][emoji85]



What a score! Which location is this?


----------



## AnnaFreud

strawberry_pai said:


> It sounds like it's the Givenchy Pandora that you guys are talking about!







hedgwin99 said:


> If this is pandora I think $600 is a bit pricy??







chizan8384 said:


> Someone is already put the bag on hold




Not the Pandora. Did some googling. It's the Obsedia Zani Small Hobo. Color looked like it was a blush. Here's a picture of the black one. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'm surprised they would put it on hold. I asked to put a refurb bag (the Burberry tote I shared about a few weeks ago) on hold at the cash wrap while I finished shopping and the SA was hesitant to let me. I had to tell her I would buy it in 20 minutes. sheesh


----------



## louboutal

meowmix318 said:


> What a score! Which location is this?




It was the 9th street San Francisco location.


----------



## meowmix318

louboutal said:


> It was the 9th street San Francisco location.



Darn, I am in so cal and haven't had any big scores around here.


----------



## hedgwin99

strawberry_pai said:


> Today was a good trip for me! I have found a Phillip Lim short sleeve shirt for $30, Alexander McQueen sweater for $104, some Star Wars Vans for $30(my husband has been looking for this everywhere LOL!) 2 pair of Hudson jeans for $30 each, Elizabeth and James leather shorts for $30 and last but not least a pair of Gucci Espadrilles flats for $120!
> 
> I will post a pic soon! I'm burning under the Cali weather: (







louboutal said:


> One rack down and two to go!
> 
> I got really lucky and found two Oscar De La Renta gowns for $1000 each from $5000 and $6000, a Burberry shearling for $700 from $3000 and a D&G lace blouse for $100 from $1900!!! I asked them to ship it all to home for me so I'll share pics when I receive them.
> 
> Thanks for the support on my NR addiction [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji12][emoji85]




Wow! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## kema042290

AnnaFreud said:


> Not the Pandora. Did some googling. It's the Obsedia Zani Small Hobo. Color looked like it was a blush. Here's a picture of the black one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098233
> 
> 
> I'm surprised they would put it on hold. I asked to put a refurb bag (the Burberry tote I shared about a few weeks ago) on hold at the cash wrap while I finished shopping and the SA was hesitant to let me. I had to tell her I would buy it in 20 minutes. sheesh



I actually would have liked it. Let me see if I can find it on ebay for dirt cheap ... 600 was way too much for it imo. 



louboutal said:


> It was the 9th street San Francisco location.



Can you do modelling pictures for the dresses?


----------



## krissa

louboutal said:


> One rack down and two to go!
> 
> I got really lucky and found two Oscar De La Renta gowns for $1000 each from $5000 and $6000, a Burberry shearling for $700 from $3000 and a D&G lace blouse for $100 from $1900!!! I asked them to ship it all to home for me so I'll share pics when I receive them.
> 
> Thanks for the support on my NR addiction [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji12][emoji85]



Nice! I can't wait to see.


----------



## IStuckACello

louboutal said:


> It was the 9th street San Francisco location.




I am dying to see the shearling you're talking about! Did they have more burberry shearling coats? Maybe I'll stop by tomorrow.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Ate dinner near NR so of course I had to stop by lol 
Honolulu NR 
Looks like they had a Chloe shipment. The pink/coral color bags were $799.99 and I think all of the others were $899.99 




They also had wallets in the jewelry case for $249.97. The little one in the back was $179.97? Can't remember.


----------



## meowmix318

yakusoku.af said:


> Ate dinner near NR so of course I had to stop by lol
> Honolulu NR
> Looks like they had a Chloe shipment. The pink/coral color bags were $799.99 and I think all of the others were $899.99
> View attachment 3098574
> 
> View attachment 3098575
> 
> They also had wallets in the jewelry case for $249.97. The little one in the back was $179.97? Can't remember.
> View attachment 3098578



I remember seeing a bag for about $800-ish on farfetch after the 30% clearance discount that looks like the white and brown bag. But came in pink.

Lucky to see chloe bags at your Nordstrom Rack. I haven't come across any at the locations near me.


----------



## KensingtonUK

$950.  First high end bag I have seen at this rack. Red tagged.  wish it was CTR


----------



## PetiteFromSF

KensingtonUK said:


> View attachment 3098774
> 
> $950.  First high end bag I have seen at this rack. Red tagged.  wish it was CTR



I looove this! I wish I could get it... but have to save up for an upcoming vacation.


----------



## applecidered

KensingtonUK said:


> View attachment 3098774
> 
> $950.  First high end bag I have seen at this rack. Red tagged.  wish it was CTR


Oooo I love this bag too!!


----------



## newport5236

Ferragamos at Framingham MA rack...size 9! 



Also these 9.5 jimmy Choos
They were both there when I left today.  Not my size.


----------



## glasskey

newport5236 said:


> View attachment 3098891
> View attachment 3098892
> 
> Ferragamos at Framingham MA rack...size 9!
> View attachment 3098893
> View attachment 3098894
> 
> Also these 9.5 jimmy Choos
> They were both there when I left today.  Not my size.



Omg look at the retail on those Ferragamos


----------



## PetiteFromSF

newport5236 said:


> View attachment 3098891
> View attachment 3098892
> 
> Ferragamos at Framingham MA rack...size 9!
> View attachment 3098893
> View attachment 3098894
> 
> Also these 9.5 jimmy Choos
> They were both there when I left today.  Not my size.



$499? Whaaat. lol.


----------



## Michelle1x

There's a lot of designer clothing at the SF Market store.  3 big racks of stuff incl the really hot names like Lanvin.  It seems like we are in the midst of the clean out after the last Nordstrom designer sale?

Here's the question.  EVERYTHING is blue tagged.  Some of the blue tag pricing is good, some not so good.  Will the stuff that doesn't sell get repriced as a red tag eventually?  Anybody know?

There is nothing on Market for bags, btw.  Only clothes.


----------



## louvigilante

strawberry_pai said:


> Today was a good trip for me! I have found a Phillip Lim short sleeve shirt for $30, Alexander McQueen sweater for $104, some Star Wars Vans for $30(my husband has been looking for this everywhere LOL!) 2 pair of Hudson jeans for $30 each, Elizabeth and James leather shorts for $30 and last but not least a pair of Gucci Espadrilles flats for $120!
> 
> I will post a pic soon! I'm burning under the Cali weather: (




Can you post the espadrilles and UPC? I ordered a pair but they sent the wrong size from the mainline store and sold out in my size there. Hoping to find a pair at the rack.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Michelle1x said:


> There's a lot of designer clothing at the SF Market store.  3 big racks of stuff incl the really hot names like Lanvin.  It seems like we are in the midst of the clean out after the last Nordstrom designer sale?
> 
> Here's the question.  EVERYTHING is blue tagged.  Some of the blue tag pricing is good, some not so good.  Will the stuff that doesn't sell get repriced as a red tag eventually?  Anybody know?
> 
> There is nothing on Market for bags, btw.  Only clothes.




They had a rack like this at Honolulu NR that I noticed during the last CTR. But everything was blue tagged and the sign said new arrivals. They didn't have Lanvin though. It was brands like Red Valentino, ALC, Alexander Wang, and Missoni. 
I would assume it will go to red tag eventually but there might be nothing good left by the time it does.


----------



## yakusoku.af

meowmix318 said:


> I remember seeing a bag for about $800-ish on farfetch after the 30% clearance discount that looks like the white and brown bag. But came in pink.
> 
> Lucky to see chloe bags at your Nordstrom Rack. I haven't come across any at the locations near me.




I see Chloe bags every few months here, a lot of See by Chloe too. I think it's because Nordstrom here has a Chloe section. I can't remember seeing any red tag Chloe bags though.


----------



## babycinnamon

Michelle1x said:


> There's a lot of designer clothing at the SF Market store.  3 big racks of stuff incl the really hot names like Lanvin.  It seems like we are in the midst of the clean out after the last Nordstrom designer sale?
> 
> Here's the question.  EVERYTHING is blue tagged.  Some of the blue tag pricing is good, some not so good.  Will the stuff that doesn't sell get repriced as a red tag eventually?  Anybody know?
> 
> There is nothing on Market for bags, btw.  Only clothes.




I got these Aquatalia boots at the last CTR that were blue tagged but eventually red tagged so I was able to get the addtl 25% off. I've also seen other clothing items that were originally blue tagged but they put the red clearance sticker on it after awhile.


----------



## bargainhunter95

Has anyone seen black Zella Live In leggings at their rack? Last year my rack had a lot of them after the anniversary sale and I bought one a size too big. I regretted it ever since.

Also, I saw a Valentino tote with braided handles for like $999 and a Chloe that kind of looked like a Paraty but not really. I don't know the exact name of them. They were at the Paramus rack.


----------



## Lushi

Fendi boot $265+ tax


Roger Vivier $300+tax


Prada $94+tax

Victory Saturday , happy happy


----------



## Lushi

those babies are going back, let me know if anybody is interested, I will put them on hold.


----------



## klynneann

louboutal said:


> One rack down and two to go!
> 
> I got really lucky and found two Oscar De La Renta gowns for $1000 each from $5000 and $6000, a Burberry shearling for $700 from $3000 and a D&G lace blouse for $100 from $1900!!! I asked them to ship it all to home for me so I'll share pics when I receive them.
> 
> Thanks for the support on my NR addiction [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji12][emoji85]



OMG, I would love to see those de la Renta gowns!!!  I hope you have somewhere to wear them.  



yakusoku.af said:


> Ate dinner near NR so of course I had to stop by lol
> Honolulu NR
> Looks like they had a Chloe shipment. The pink/coral color bags were $799.99 and I think all of the others were $899.99
> View attachment 3098574
> 
> View attachment 3098575
> 
> They also had wallets in the jewelry case for $249.97. The little one in the back was $179.97? Can't remember.
> View attachment 3098578



The NRs in my area always seem to have a bunch of Chloes and always these (Edie I think they're called?).  I think this particular bag was a big miss for Chloe so I always see them marked down.



KensingtonUK said:


> View attachment 3098774
> 
> $950.  First high end bag I have seen at this rack. Red tagged.  wish it was CTR



Wow!  I am so on ban island though...



newport5236 said:


> View attachment 3098891
> View attachment 3098892
> 
> Ferragamos at Framingham MA rack...size 9!
> View attachment 3098893
> View attachment 3098894
> 
> Also these 9.5 jimmy Choos
> They were both there when I left today.  Not my size.



Those Ferragamos are gorgeous!  Not my size and also there's no way I can wear heels that high.    Ah well.


----------



## klynneann

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3099244
> 
> Fendi boot $265+ tax
> View attachment 3099245
> 
> Roger Vivier $300+tax
> View attachment 3099246
> 
> Prada $94+tax
> 
> Victory Saturday , happy happy



Wow, serious scores!!!  Love those Fendi boots especially - congrats!!  Wow, I never see Fendi around me...


----------



## yakusoku.af

klynneann said:


> OMG, I would love to see those de la Renta gowns!!!  I hope you have somewhere to wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NRs in my area always seem to have a bunch of Chloes and always these (Edie I think they're called?).  I think this particular bag was a big miss for Chloe so I always see them marked down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  I am so on ban island though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Ferragamos are gorgeous!  Not my size and also there's no way I can wear heels that high.    Ah well.




Looked it up and they are called Alice. I see them at off Saks too but they are a few hundred dollars more expensive. I remember seeing a few of them at NR a at the beginning of the year too. 
Someone on this thread was looking for an Alice but I can't remember who but I told her I would post them if I ever saw them. Hopefully she sees these.


----------



## KathrynS

I found Dolce & Gabbana crystal-embellished fingerless gloves today for $258 down from $1725. I believe they were these: http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/sequin-and-crystal-embellished-gloves.html#.

Also had a Jimmy Choo Zora for $415.

PM for location.

Took home a pair of current-season Prada flats that I still can't figure out why were more than 60 percent off.


----------



## AnnaFreud

I see at least 4-5 of those Chloe Alice bags at the Glendale and Lakewood locations. No one seems that interested in them. Personally, I think they are unattractive especially the bicolor ones.


----------



## bakeacookie

I know they're pretty, but wow, that's really expensive for something that ended up at the rack.


----------



## Michelle1x

AnnaFreud said:


> I see at least 4-5 of those Chloe Alice bags at the Glendale and Lakewood locations. No one seems that interested in them. Personally, I think they are unattractive especially the bicolor ones.


I'm with you, and the large size Chloe alice is really too big for a handbag- it looks more like a duffel.


----------



## klynneann

yakusoku.af said:


> Looked it up and they are called Alice. I see them at off Saks too but they are a few hundred dollars more expensive. I remember seeing a few of them at NR a at the beginning of the year too.
> Someone on this thread was looking for an Alice but I can't remember who but I told her I would post them if I ever saw them. Hopefully she sees these.



Thank you, I didn't think Edie was right.  



AnnaFreud said:


> I see at least 4-5 of those Chloe Alice bags at the Glendale and Lakewood locations. No one seems that interested in them. Personally, I think they are unattractive especially the bicolor ones.



Yeah, I don't think they did very well.


----------



## NordyLover89

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3099247
> View attachment 3099248
> View attachment 3099249
> View attachment 3099250
> 
> those babies are going back, let me know if anybody is interested, I will put them on hold.


I love those gucci sandals! Are they still available? Could you put them on hold for me please!


----------



## IStuckACello

I got a pair of classic tall black uggs today for $140. Not a steal at all but considering I had my last pair for 7 years and the classics  never go on sale new I am happy.


----------



## Lushi

NordyLover89 said:


> I love those gucci sandals! Are they still available? Could you put them on hold for me please!




I will return them on Monday, to nordstrom rack in Pasadena, CA.


----------



## girlhasbags

yakusoku.af said:


> Ate dinner near NR so of course I had to stop by lol
> Honolulu NR
> Looks like they had a Chloe shipment. The pink/coral color bags were $799.99 and I think all of the others were $899.99
> View attachment 3098574
> 
> View attachment 3098575
> 
> They also had wallets in the jewelry case for $249.97. The little one in the back was $179.97? Can't remember.
> View attachment 3098578



They have those same Chloe bags at the NR in Topanga, Ca


----------



## girlhasbags

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3099244
> 
> Fendi boot $265+ tax
> View attachment 3099245
> 
> Roger Vivier $300+tax
> View attachment 3099246
> 
> Prada $94+tax
> 
> Victory Saturday , happy happy




What a haul! Those Fendi boots!!!&#128525;


----------



## girlhasbags

I brought these beauties today at Topanga. They came with the box, care instructions, extra caps, and I found one of the dust bags. They are so soft and beautiful. I could not leave them&#128525;


----------



## girlhasbags

#2 picture


----------



## girlhasbags

#3 picture


----------



## bussbuss

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3099247
> View attachment 3099248
> View attachment 3099249
> View attachment 3099250
> 
> those babies are going back, let me know if anybody is interested, I will put them on hold.



Wow amazing finds.....will u be returning d miumius i will love to get them n they r my size


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I will be returning this Saint Laurent Espadrille platform sandals $189.97 size 40


----------



## RTA

girlhasbags said:


> I brought these beauties today at Topanga. They came with the box, care instructions, extra caps, and I found one of the dust bags. They are so soft and beautiful. I could not leave them&#128525;



Those are lovely boots.  I wouldn't have been able to leave them either.


----------



## louboutal

I'm having issues trying to multi quote but for those of you that asked here

Here's the first Oscar De La Renta:



And the second:



And this is the Burberry shearling:

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/burbe...ouble-breasted-genuine-shearling-coat/3780991

If anyone is interested I can look up the SKUs


----------



## girlhasbags

RTA said:


> Those are lovely boots.  I wouldn't have been able to leave them either.


 
Thank you they are stunning in person. Shouldn't have spent the money but I know I would have been very upset and running back today hoping they would still be there. So I got them


----------



## Dallas_Girl

louboutal said:


> I'm having issues trying to multi quote but for those of you that asked here
> 
> Here's the first Oscar De La Renta:
> View attachment 3099659
> 
> 
> And the second:
> View attachment 3099660
> 
> 
> And this is the Burberry shearling:
> 
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/burbe...ouble-breasted-genuine-shearling-coat/3780991
> 
> If anyone is interested I can look up the SKUs




Love that Burberry jacket!!!!!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

girlhasbags said:


> #3 picture




Absolutely love these boots!


----------



## girlhasbags

elisainthecity said:


> Absolutely love these boots!




Thanks for saying that because I almost didn't get them. I do think it was the right decision. They were the only pair.. just happened to be in my size. What a find. Turns out the price wasn't bad either.


----------



## Lushi

bussbuss said:


> Wow amazing finds.....will u be returning d miumius i will love to get them n they r my size




What name do u want I to put them under?


----------



## bakeacookie

girlhasbags said:


> Thanks for saying that because I almost didn't get them. I do think it was the right decision. They were the only pair.. just happened to be in my size. What a find. Turns out the price wasn't bad either.



They were meant to be!!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

louboutal said:


> I'm having issues trying to multi quote but for those of you that asked here
> 
> Here's the first Oscar De La Renta:
> View attachment 3099659
> 
> 
> And the second:
> View attachment 3099660
> 
> 
> And this is the Burberry shearling:
> 
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/burbe...ouble-breasted-genuine-shearling-coat/3780991
> 
> If anyone is interested I can look up the SKUs




All three are beautiful, but I LOVE that blue dress!! [emoji7] great finds!


----------



## girlhasbags

bakeacookie said:


> They were meant to be!!




Really!!!!   The funny thing was they were way in the back. I had looked at that rack twice and did not see them. Then I found them, put them on, walked around and could not take them off. They do have a little scratch at the toe so I asked if they could take anything "off" they said no because they were already discounted. 


So then I thought ok I really need an excuse not to buy these but everyone kept saying what a great buy they were. For no reason at all I realized the dust bag was not in the box. When I asked the clerk told me they throw all the bags away (really does not make sense to me) but he said they end up all over the floor. He did double check the back to see if they might be in the storeroom . Well, while I was waiting for him to return, I went to a row at the front of the designer shoe area just happened to look down on the bottom rack and what do you think I see THE DUSTBAG!!! I could not believe it. 


It was then I thought fate is telling me to take these home with me and home we went! When I got home I realized the care card and extra caps were in the box (which is beautiful) as well. What an ordeal but worth it. What a story


----------



## daisygrl

girlhasbags said:


> Really!!!!   The funny thing was they were way in the back. I had looked at that rack twice and did not see them. Then I found them, put them on, walked around and could not take them off. They do have a little scratch at the toe so I asked if they could take anything "off" they said no because they were already discounted.
> 
> 
> So then I thought ok I really need an excuse not to buy these but everyone kept saying what a great buy they were. For no reason at all I realized the dust bag was not in the box. When I asked the clerk told me they throw all the bags away (really does not make sense to me) but he said they end up all over the floor. He did double check the back to see if they might be in the storeroom . Well, while I was waiting for him to return, I went to a row at the front of the designer shoe area just happened to look down on the bottom rack and what do you think I see THE DUSTBAG!!! I could not believe it.
> 
> 
> It was then I thought fate is telling me to take these home with me and home we went! When I got home I realized the care card and extra caps were in the box (which is beautiful) as well. What an ordeal but worth it. What a story




Congrats on your beautiful Burberry's! I love stories like this one that complete the purchase! I have a few as well. Especially with Burberry and Louboutins. As if my shoes had a special story to them


----------



## bakeacookie

girlhasbags said:


> Really!!!!   The funny thing was they were way in the back. I had looked at that rack twice and did not see them. Then I found them, put them on, walked around and could not take them off. They do have a little scratch at the toe so I asked if they could take anything "off" they said no because they were already discounted.
> 
> 
> So then I thought ok I really need an excuse not to buy these but everyone kept saying what a great buy they were. For no reason at all I realized the dust bag was not in the box. When I asked the clerk told me they throw all the bags away (really does not make sense to me) but he said they end up all over the floor. He did double check the back to see if they might be in the storeroom . Well, while I was waiting for him to return, I went to a row at the front of the designer shoe area just happened to look down on the bottom rack and what do you think I see THE DUSTBAG!!! I could not believe it.
> 
> 
> It was then I thought fate is telling me to take these home with me and home we went! When I got home I realized the care card and extra caps were in the box (which is beautiful) as well. What an ordeal but worth it. What a story



That is crazy for them to throw the dust bag!
I hate that they destroy some of the boxes too! So wasteful. Some of those boxes are gorgeous too (and allow us to find special things faster  )

It really was fate.  Enjoy your new, gorgeous boots!


----------



## girlhasbags

bakeacookie said:


> That is crazy for them to throw the dust bag!
> I hate that they destroy some of the boxes too! So wasteful. Some of those boxes are gorgeous too (and allow us to find special things faster  )
> 
> It really was fate.  Enjoy your new, gorgeous boots!


 


Thank you! Isn't that a waste. I told the clerk to tell the shoe manager they should come up with another solution especially for the high end shoes. You are right it was actually the box that caught my attention. When I am looking for treasures I have often found myself checking out the nicer boxes you don't know how many times I have found surprises.


----------



## emnsee

girlhasbags said:


> I brought these beauties today at Topanga. They came with the box, care instructions, extra caps, and I found one of the dust bags. They are so soft and beautiful. I could not leave them[emoji7]




Can you please share the sku for the boots?


----------



## girlhasbags

emnsee said:


> Can you please share the sku for the boots?




5045450970379 I think this is it. Let me know.


----------



## bussbuss

Lushi said:


> What name do u want I to put them under?



Buss.....pls thanks


----------



## emnsee

girlhasbags said:


> 5045450970379 I think this is it. Let me know.




Yes!! Thank you so much.


----------



## girlhasbags

emnsee said:


> Yes!! Thank you so much.



You're very welcome. Please let us know if you get them.


----------



## smalls

Every time I go to the rack, last call, or off fifth I check the sunglasses department in hopes of finding prada baroque sunnies.  I  bought a plain reddish brown pair previously at the rack that I love but always wanted to find a blingy pair.  I stopped by yesterday to nordstroms rack to return a few things and to my shock found my ultimate dream prada baroque sunglasses!  They were the only pair there and I checked the sku in the app and it's assorted so don't know if there are others out there for you lovely ladies but here are my new sunglasses!


----------



## hedgwin99

smalls said:


> Every time I go to the rack, last call, or off fifth I check the sunglasses department in hopes of finding prada baroque sunnies.  I  bought a plain reddish brown pair previously at the rack that I love but always wanted to find a blingy pair.  I stopped by yesterday to nordstroms rack to return a few things and to my shock found my ultimate dream prada baroque sunglasses!  They were the only pair there and I checked the sku in the app and it's assorted so don't know if there are others out there for you lovely ladies but here are my new sunglasses!




Amazing! Perfect for summer


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> Every time I go to the rack, last call, or off fifth I check the sunglasses department in hopes of finding prada baroque sunnies.  I  bought a plain reddish brown pair previously at the rack that I love but always wanted to find a blingy pair.  I stopped by yesterday to nordstroms rack to return a few things and to my shock found my ultimate dream prada baroque sunglasses!  They were the only pair there and I checked the sku in the app and it's assorted so don't know if there are others out there for you lovely ladies but here are my new sunglasses!



Here is a pic of the front.  I have been carrying a black and white purse recently so these are a great match.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

smalls said:


> Here is a pic of the front.  I have been carrying a black and white purse recently so these are a great match.




Love them! Been looking for round baroques. Great find.


----------



## applecidered

smalls said:


> Here is a pic of the front.  I have been carrying a black and white purse recently so these are a great match.


Very nice! May I ask how much you got them for?


----------



## smalls

hedgwin99 said:


> Amazing! Perfect for summer



Thanks so much!  I think so too.



elisainthecity said:


> Love them! Been looking for round baroques. Great find.



There was one pair of baroque sunglasses that had a black front and lime green arms and no crystals.  I don't recall if they were round or rectangular though.  Let me know if you want the location.  



applecidered said:


> Very nice! May I ask how much you got them for?



Thanks so much!  They were $99.97 so the same price as the plain prada sunglasses.  I tried to find them online to check what the retail was out of curiosity and they are sold out everywhere but I think they retailed for $625 based on an old Bloomingdales link.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

smalls said:


> Thanks so much!  I think so too.
> 
> 
> 
> There was one pair of baroque sunglasses that had a black front and lime green arms and no crystals.  I don't recall if they were round or rectangular though.  Let me know if you want the location.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  They were $99.97 so the same price as the plain prada sunglasses.  I tried to find them online to check what the retail was out of curiosity and they are sold out everywhere but I think they retailed for $625 based on an old Bloomingdales link.



Thank you!  I actually got that exact pair a few weeks ago. Still hunting for black or brown. If I never find it, it's okay. I love the style so much (and would not mind to find a pair still) but my hair tends to snag on the sides.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Jealous of everyone's finds. I guess I'm not in there enough but they never have anything great at the one by me.


----------



## applecidered

smalls said:


> Thanks so much!  I think so too.
> 
> 
> 
> There was one pair of baroque sunglasses that had a black front and lime green arms and no crystals.  I don't recall if they were round or rectangular though.  Let me know if you want the location.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  They were $99.97 so the same price as the plain prada sunglasses.  I tried to find them online to check what the retail was out of curiosity and they are sold out everywhere but I think they retailed for $625 based on an old Bloomingdales link.


Awesome! Had I stuck around with contacts I would totally look at the sunglass section of stores - now I go to my optometrist and pay a whole lot for designer frames and lenses  But with vision insurance the out of pocket expense isn't that bad... I've been eying the prada baroque as my next pair of prescription shades


----------



## NicoleAngelina

applecidered said:


> Awesome! Had I stuck around with contacts I would totally look at the sunglass section of stores - now I go to my optometrist and pay a whole lot for designer frames and lenses  But with vision insurance the out of pocket expense isn't that bad... I've been eying the prada baroque as my next pair of prescription shades




I actually just ordered a pair of black baroques a few days ago and after the discount & my vision insurance, I'm paying $30 out of pocket! [emoji4]


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted at Honolulu NR 
Nina Ricci bag




Marni Tote 




Few RM for around $50




Found the $19.97 BCBG rack. Tried on the coat I saw on IG but I didn't think it was practical for Hawaii weather. I think it's an assorted SKU too. 




If anyone sees this BCBG skirt on the $19.97 rack can you let me know? They only had an XXS here and I need atleast an XS or S and it's an assorted SKU so I can't do a search and send. TIA!!!


----------



## klynneann

louboutal said:


> I'm having issues trying to multi quote but for those of you that asked here
> 
> Here's the first Oscar De La Renta:
> View attachment 3099659
> 
> 
> And the second:
> View attachment 3099660
> 
> 
> And this is the Burberry shearling:
> 
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/burbe...ouble-breasted-genuine-shearling-coat/3780991
> 
> If anyone is interested I can look up the SKUs



Gorgeous - congrats again!


----------



## mharri20

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted at Honolulu NR
> Marni Tote
> View attachment 3100502
> 
> View attachment 3100503



That Marni tote is such a gorgeous color!!! And a great price too.


----------



## NRjunkie19

scored these for $199 on the rack website. Ferragamo Magritta. Good deal?


----------



## bakeacookie

^ Good deals are only worth it if you'll wear them!

though, those are cool looking!


----------



## Michelle1x

SF Bay Area Choo silver metallic "large Boho" $519 red tag - count:

SF 9th st location: 3
San Leandro: 2
Colma: 1? (probably- not completely sure it was a Choo)
Westgate: 1

I wonder whats going to happen to these if they don't sell in the next CTR (which is only 2 weeks away.


----------



## Cthai

NRjunkie19 said:


> View attachment 3100736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scored these for $199 on the rack website. Ferragamo Magritta. Good deal?



Not a bad deal! If you wear them and love it! I'm not sure how comfortable these are but they are super cute !


----------



## Dahls

Found a pair of Gucci studded sandals in sz 40 for $189. Let me know if anyone wants the location


----------



## bussbuss

Dahls said:


> Found a pair of Gucci studded sandals in sz 40 for $189. Let me know if anyone wants the location



Can u pm me d location pls i would love to buy them


----------



## Dahls

DM sent


----------



## ag681

Kealakai said:


> Yup. Crazy, right? Never would I expect to find that brand here. Washington, maybe because of the designers that the regular Nordstrom store carries but not Hawaii.



Was it a refurb? What color was it??


----------



## applecidered

NRjunkie19 said:


> View attachment 3100736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scored these for $199 on the rack website. Ferragamo Magritta. Good deal?



I stopped wearing flip flops since they break so easily! I would think Ferragamo would have great quality and they could last. We shall see.


----------



## scgirl212

Found these Celine heels wedged in the back of a rack in the non designer shoe aisle in the wrong size. Someone was obviously hiding them!  

They were about $220 which I don't know if that's good or not for Celine heels. I never hear anything about shoes from Celine..its always all about the bags  

Nevertheless, I love them! They are such a vibrant orange!


----------



## pcil

Saw this for $99.97. DM for location.


----------



## katran26

Anyone know when the next markdown is for clearance items?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

pcil said:


> View attachment 3101101
> 
> 
> Saw this for $99.97. DM for location.




Saw those in the SF Bay Area too today!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

scgirl212 said:


> Found these Celine heels wedged in the back of a rack in the non designer shoe aisle in the wrong size. Someone was obviously hiding them!
> 
> 
> 
> They were about $220 which I don't know if that's good or not for Celine heels. I never hear anything about shoes from Celine..its always all about the bags
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, I love them! They are such a vibrant orange!




I hate when people hide shoes. I always put them back in the correct location. Lol.


----------



## pcil

elisainthecity said:


> Saw those in the SF Bay Area too today!




We prob see it in the same location! LOL


----------



## PetiteFromSF

pcil said:


> We prob see it in the same location! LOL




Lol very likely. I actually got that pair a few weeks ago. I didn't think I liked them but when testing them out I really liked how the green popped.


----------



## strawberry_pai

This was the Gucci Espadrille that I got last week!!! I much prefer this one because I'm too lazy to tie a shoe LOL!


----------



## strawberry_pai

louvigilante said:


> Can you post the espadrilles and UPC? I ordered a pair but they sent the wrong size from the mainline store and sold out in my size there. Hoping to find a pair at the rack.



Here's the code! 

8 88108 246939

Goodluck!


----------



## strawberry_pai

meowmix318 said:


> Have you been to the vans outlet store in Orange? They have some real interesting styles of vans. A friend of mine got some yoda vans and darth vader.



I never heard of Vans outlet store before but now I do! I barely go at Orange County because it's too far from my place but I hope when I have the time I can go check it out!!

Thank you!


----------



## hedgwin99

strawberry_pai said:


> Here's the code!
> 
> 8 88108 246939
> 
> Goodluck!




OMG nice score! Love espray for the summer!


----------



## cmm62

scgirl212 said:


> Found these Celine heels wedged in the back of a rack in the non designer shoe aisle in the wrong size. Someone was obviously hiding them!
> 
> 
> 
> They were about $220 which I don't know if that's good or not for Celine heels. I never hear anything about shoes from Celine..its always all about the bags
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, I love them! They are such a vibrant orange!




Love these! Great find


----------



## Kealakai

ag681 said:


> Was it a refurb? What color was it??


No, it wasn't refurbished. The bag looked black but the color said grey.  I'm still hoping she changes her mind about it, lol


----------



## krissa

scgirl212 said:


> Found these Celine heels wedged in the back of a rack in the non designer shoe aisle in the wrong size. Someone was obviously hiding them!
> 
> They were about $220 which I don't know if that's good or not for Celine heels. I never hear anything about shoes from Celine..its always all about the bags
> 
> Nevertheless, I love them! They are such a vibrant orange!


Those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## emnsee

Penny find:
VINCE L/S sweater in mulberry
Style v157881849

SKU 429585289325


----------



## buyingpig

Anyone know when the next CTR is going to be?


----------



## louboutal

buyingpig said:


> Anyone know when the next CTR is going to be?




Labor Day weekend


----------



## buyingpig

louboutal said:


> Labor Day weekend


Thank you! So starts around 09/04ish?


----------



## louboutal

Yup usually they start online the Thursday night around midnight and Friday in store


----------



## buyingpig

louboutal said:


> Yup usually they start online the Thursday night around midnight and Friday in store



Kk, thank you!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

what does CTR stand for?


----------



## pcil

tua said:


> what does CTR stand for?



Clear the Rack


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Anyone know when we can start buying for a PA for CTR?


----------



## Jthay

NicoleAngelina said:


> Anyone know when we can start buying for a PA for CTR?




7 days before according to my receipt. They honor PA within 7 days


----------



## buyingpig

My store got in a shipment of assorted Aquatalia booties for $89.99. I ended up buying these even though I really don't need another pair. They are very comfy!


----------



## AnnaFreud

buyingpig said:


> My store got in a shipment of assorted Aquatalia booties for $89.99. I ended up buying these even though I really don't need another pair. They are very comfy!




Those are cute!


----------



## krissa

After what felt like forever, I finally have some rag and bone harrows headed my way. I had to do a charge send so I'm nervous and excited they're in good condition.


----------



## Dahls

krissa said:


> After what felt like forever, I finally have some rag and bone harrows headed my way. I had to do a charge send so I'm nervous and excited they're in good condition.




That's great! Any chance you have the sku, I've been on the lookout for those too.


----------



## krissa

Dahls said:


> That's great! Any chance you have the sku, I've been on the lookout for those too.



This is for the 39.5, but you can find other upcs with this sku. They're mostly sold out (I only checked 38-39.5).  They're not black, they're charcoal grey.


----------



## Dahls

krissa said:


> This is for the 39.5, but you can find other upcs with this sku. They're mostly sold out (I only checked 38-39.5).  They're not black, they're charcoal grey.



Thank you &#128512;


----------



## deltalady

krissa said:


> This is for the 39.5, but you can find other upcs with this sku. They're mostly sold out (I only checked 38-39.5).  They're not black, they're charcoal grey.



How much did they end up being? My mom is looking for some. I'll send her this sku.


----------



## aga5

krissa said:


> This is for the 39.5, but you can find other upcs with this sku. They're mostly sold out (I only checked 38-39.5).  They're not black, they're charcoal grey.




I got those last fall at a nordstroms they are great shoes in love them they do run about a size small


----------



## lilac28

girlhasbags said:


> Thank you they are stunning in person. Shouldn't have spent the money but I know I would have been very upset and running back today hoping they would still be there. So I got them


 
The leather looks buttery soft from the pics. Great buy! That's something I'd do too, walk away and pat myself on the back for saving $ only to run back to purchase the item. lol


----------



## girlhasbags

lilac28 said:


> The leather looks buttery soft from the pics. Great buy! That's something I'd do too, walk away and pat myself on the back for saving $ only to run back to purchase the item. lol




They are I am very glad that I went ahead and got them. Especially after pricing them when I got home.


----------



## krissa

deltalady said:


> How much did they end up being? My mom is looking for some. I'll send her this sku.



I lucked out and got them for $105.    


aga5 said:


> I got those last fall at a nordstroms they are great shoes in love them they do run about a size small



I'm hoping they for perfectly. I can't remember the size of the last harrows I tried on. I think it was the 38 (I'm 8-8.5) and they were crazy tight.


----------



## glasskey

I think they will fit perfectly! I just bought a pair of refurb black harrows for $160 and they were a full size bigger than my usual boot size. Nice score!


----------



## Dahls

strawberry_pai said:


> RO jacket definitely run small. We get RO jacket once in a while but I've seen it happened 3 times in a year and usually the next day, it will be gone.
> 
> I'm still hoping to find the perfect leather jacket and trench one day! When it comes to clothes I tend to be picky as well: (



Where did you see the RO jackets?


----------



## kema042290

Are the Nordstrom Racks in Baltimore or nearby any good (I would be taking the bus while visiting?)


----------



## bargainhunter95

Saw these Monroe Charlotte Olympia's for $190 at the White Plains rack about an hour ago.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

saw this moschino bag at the NR near me. Too bad it's not CTR. It's $699 dm me for info if interested


----------



## thefinchster

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 3104198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this moschino bag at the NR near me. Too bad it's not CTR. It's $699 dm me for info if interested



&#128525;&#128525; still too much though


----------



## dingdong79

Which rack is the best in the DC and MD area?


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 3104198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this moschino bag at the NR near me. Too bad it's not CTR. It's $699 dm me for info if interested




Dm'd you


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

thefinchster said:


> &#128525;&#128525; still too much though




Yeah it was too much for me and I couldn't justify it, but if it was a bag I've been lusting for like balenciaga or Chanel, I would've bought it in a heart beat. I'm glad a tpf member was able to buy it.


----------



## aga5

also picked up a pair of Rag and Bone Devon bootie on clearance for $131


----------



## aga5

Actually just realized they are still full price at Neiman Marcus and the Rag and Bone website so excited


----------



## krissa

aga5 said:


> View attachment 3104234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also picked up a pair of Rag and Bone Devon bootie on clearance for $131



yay!! Great find. Esp since they're in black


----------



## jsmile

Anyone know when the next CTR is? Crossing the Canadian/US border soon and looking to invest in the American economy again.


----------



## krissa

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 3104198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this moschino bag at the NR near me. Too bad it's not CTR. It's $699 dm me for info if interested



I think shoppinggalnyc got this for under $200 at the rent the runway warehouse sale. That was a major deal.


----------



## thefinchster

krissa said:


> I think shoppinggalnyc got this for under $200 at the rent the runway warehouse sale. That was a major deal.



Where is this sale? !


----------



## tickedoffchick

So a little off-topic but a woman tried to sue Nordstrom Rack over pricing. She basically claimed that the "compare at" prices were not accurate and it amounted to fraud. The court ruled recently that she had no case and threw it out.  
http://masslawyersweekly.com/2015/08/18/class-action-suit-against-nordstrom-dismissed/
It's behind a paywall so here's the actual ruling:
https://docs.justia.com/cases/federal/district-courts/massachusetts/madce/1:2015cv10326/167428/31


----------



## IStuckACello

Oh god, people sue over anything in America.


----------



## Lushi

IStuckACello said:


> Oh god, people sue over anything in America.




Agree. 
get a life, find something to do, other then scamming big companies.


----------



## alexandram

thefinchster said:


> Where is this sale? !



It was in northern NJ several weeks ago


----------



## katran26

jsmile said:


> Anyone know when the next CTR is? Crossing the Canadian/US border soon and looking to invest in the American economy again.



I think it was said it'll be Labor Day weekend...


----------



## hedgwin99

These are in Paramus NJ Rack. Tons of Hunters TB and Uggs.


----------



## Jen123

Found a pretty good deal today on a Vince top with leather sleeves


----------



## Michelle1x

Jen123 said:


> Found a pretty good deal today on a Vince top with leather sleeves
> 
> View attachment 3105603
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105604


Yeah it seems like the mark down stuff in waves by brand (maybe shoppinggal can confirm this) and at this moment, VINCE seems like the best deals in the clearance section.  Its hard to get vince marked down to below $30 I find, but there are some lately- it must have happened recently.

Thats a nice one.  I'm loving the leather blocked pieces from everybody this season, esp Joie and Vince.


----------



## Jen123

Michelle1x said:


> Yeah it seems like the mark down stuff in waves by brand (maybe shoppinggal can confirm this) and at this moment, VINCE seems like the best deals in the clearance section.  Its hard to get vince marked down to below $30 I find, but there are some lately- it must have happened recently.
> 
> Thats a nice one.  I'm loving the leather blocked pieces from everybody this season, esp Joie and Vince.




Agreed Vince has been cheap lately! I got two silk blouses on Thursday for only $30 each that were marked worn and refurb!


----------



## Michelle1x

Jen123 said:


> Found a pretty good deal today on a Vince top with leather sleeves
> 
> View attachment 3105603
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105604



So I guess that plaintiff in the lawsuit would be *really* perplexed by the "compare at" price of $345 but the red tag "original" price of $355!  Yet more vast deception.


----------



## Jen123

Michelle1x said:


> So I guess that plaintiff in the lawsuit would be *really* perplexed by the "compare at" price of $345 but the red tag "original" price of $355!  Yet more vast deception.




Can't believe Nordstrom rack would do such a thing!


----------



## DaniLV

Hey! I am the rack right now and these are here for $189. They are regularly still $730 on Gucci. Please let me know if you want The location. Size 6.


----------



## hedgwin99

hunter rain boots for my cousin $29.97



Equipment Sleeveless $65... Debating if I should return and wait for clear the rack


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

hedgwin99 said:


> These are in Paramus NJ Rack. Tons of Hunters TB and Uggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105572
> View attachment 3105573
> View attachment 3105575
> View attachment 3105576



Please share the Sku/upc for the miu miu shoes. I'm having a difficult time make out the numbers in the pic. Thanks.


----------



## hedgwin99

thruhvnseyes said:


> please share the sku/upc for the miu miu shoes. I'm having a difficult time make out the numbers in the pic. Thanks.


----------



## sparksfly

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 3105719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunter rain boots for my cousin $29.97
> 
> View attachment 3105721
> 
> Equipment Sleeveless $65... Debating if I should return and wait for clear the rack




Could you post the sku for the rain boots?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Yep, I got mine for $166.05! It was at their warehouse sale in Secaucus, NJ last month. You can read more about it on my blog 









krissa said:


> I think shoppinggalnyc got this for under $200 at the rent the runway warehouse sale. That was a major deal.





thefinchster said:


> Where is this sale? !





alexandram said:


> It was in northern NJ several weeks ago




I've noticed that trend too. That's how I track penny stuff as well 



Michelle1x said:


> Yeah it seems like the mark down stuff in waves by brand (maybe shoppinggal can confirm this) and at this moment, VINCE seems like the best deals in the clearance section.  Its hard to get vince marked down to below $30 I find, but there are some lately- it must have happened recently.
> 
> Thats a nice one.  I'm loving the leather blocked pieces from everybody this season, esp Joie and Vince.


----------



## krissa

Jen123 said:


> Agreed Vince has been cheap lately! I got two silk blouses on Thursday for only $30 each that were marked worn and refurb!



If you can find them the perforated cashmere sweaters are $19.93! I'll try and post sku.


----------



## klynneann

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 3105719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunter rain boots for my cousin $29.97
> 
> View attachment 3105721
> 
> Equipment Sleeveless $65... Debating if I should return and wait for clear the rack



This is really pretty top.


----------



## Jen123

krissa said:


> If you can find them the perforated cashmere sweaters are $19.93! I'll try and post sku.




Wow that is an insane price!! I need to go again today and look around!


----------



## krissa

Here's the UPC. Tbh I found the sleeves a little itchy. It's 100% cashmere tho, so I'll prob keep them for the colder months.


----------



## hedgwin99

sparksfly said:


> Could you post the sku for the rain boots?






It's assorted so I'm not sure if you can search and send


----------



## hedgwin99

If anyone can give me any leads on sale chole wallet or Prada wallet at Rack .. I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Found these beauties at the downtown rack location. SKU is assorted. These are Badgley Mischka. $94.97 from $245. Had to get them because they reminded me of Carrie Bradshaw's Manolos.


----------



## meowmix318

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3107015
> 
> 
> Found these beauties at the downtown rack location. SKU is assorted. These are Badgley Mischka. $94.97 from $245. Had to get them because they reminded me of Carrie Bradshaw's Manolos.



Those are gorgeous! Glad you got them.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Scored this adorable BCBG capelet for just $19.97 (retail $248).


----------



## mharri20

Jen123 said:


> Found a pretty good deal today on a Vince top with leather sleeves
> 
> View attachment 3105603
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105604



This top is gorgeous! Love the little bit of leather detail, and that price was great.


----------



## tastangan

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3107015
> 
> 
> Found these beauties at the downtown rack location. SKU is assorted. These are Badgley Mischka. $94.97 from $245. Had to get them because they reminded me of Carrie Bradshaw's Manolos.



Love these!


----------



## D.Q.

Found these this weekend dreya espadrilles were $130 and the Tactic were $299


----------



## PetiteFromSF

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Scored this adorable BCBG capelet for just $19.97 (retail $248).



Love it!


----------



## mainguyen504

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3107015
> 
> 
> Found these beauties at the downtown rack location. SKU is assorted. These are Badgley Mischka. $94.97 from $245. Had to get them because they reminded me of Carrie Bradshaw's Manolos.



Those are beautiful &#128525;


----------



## glasskey

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3107015
> 
> 
> Found these beauties at the downtown rack location. SKU is assorted. These are Badgley Mischka. $94.97 from $245. Had to get them because they reminded me of Carrie Bradshaw's Manolos.


I feel like an infidel for saying it, but I think those are waaay prettier than Manolos, which always look vaguely old ladyish to me lol. love them and would have bought them in a heartbeat.


----------



## Michelle1x

I wonder why Valentino doesn't sue the Mario Valentino company?

I noticed some Mario Valentino bags taking up space in the designer bag rounder at one of the NRs recently.  I KNOW the people who buy those think they are getting a real Valentino.


----------



## krissa

Michelle1x said:


> I wonder why Valentino doesn't sue the Mario Valentino company?
> 
> I noticed some Mario Valentino bags taking up space in the designer bag rounder at one of the NRs recently.  I KNOW the people who buy those think they are getting a real Valentino.



I know. I've wondered this too. They're expensive too. I don't understand how people pay bc the quality doesn't seem that good.


----------



## yakusoku.af

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Scored this adorable BCBG capelet for just $19.97 (retail $248).




Did they have more? I've been checking the $19.99 BcBG rack every time I go and I've never seen this! And I know everything on that rack is an assorted SKU so there is no way to search and send.


----------



## krissa

I finally got my harrow boots and they don't fit. I'm so bummed, but I'm not ready to return them just yet lol. I'm thinking it has to be weight related. Last fall, I tried on a black pair(leather) of 38s and my entire foot fit it was just hella tight. These are 39s and nubuck? Idk if that's the diff


----------



## PetiteFromSF

glasskey said:


> I feel like an infidel for saying it, but I think those are waaay prettier than Manolos, which always look vaguely old ladyish to me lol. love them and would have bought them in a heartbeat.




Thank you [emoji4] I was so happy when I saw them. A friend of mine bought them in a different color and when I saw them in this color... I had to have them! 




mainguyen504 said:


> Those are beautiful [emoji7]




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Jen123

krissa said:


> I finally got my harrow boots and they don't fit. I'm so bummed, but I'm not ready to return them just yet lol. I'm thinking it has to be weight related. Last fall, I tried on a black pair(leather) of 38s and my entire foot fit it was just hella tight. These are 39s and nubuck? Idk if that's the diff




Are they too tight or too loose? Is it possible for feet to change with weight??


----------



## buyingpig

Jen123 said:


> Are they too tight or too loose? Is it possible for feet to change with weight??



The length of your feet won't change much with weight, but width can change.


----------



## glasskey

Jen123 said:


> Are they too tight or too loose? Is it possible for feet to change with weight??



Feet can get larger when you gain weight and smaller as you lose weight. Hence women's feet change with pregnancy. 

OP, sorry such a bummer it doesn't fit! Have your other shoes fit differently?


----------



## krissa

Jen123 said:


> Are they too tight or too loose? Is it possible for feet to change with weight??



I couldn't get them all the way on which is weird since they're a 9 and I previously fit into the 8. My shoe size did get smaller when I lost weight, so I'm thinking that may be part of it. I know they already run small, but after trying on a pair before, I never would've thought to have to go up to a 39.5.


----------



## buyingpig

krissa said:


> I couldn't get them all the way on which is weird since they're a 9 and I previously fit into the 8. My shoe size did get smaller when I lost weight, so I'm thinking that may be part of it. I know they already run small, but after trying on a pair before, I never would've thought to have to go up to a 39.5.



Is it off by a lot? I notice my harrows tend to become lose over time. You can also get a cobbler to stretch the shoe.


----------



## girlhasbags

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3107015
> 
> 
> Found these beauties at the downtown rack location. SKU is assorted. These are Badgley Mischka. $94.97 from $245. Had to get them because they reminded me of Carrie Bradshaw's Manolos.




Those are outstanding!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

I don't know if I'm getting pickier or pickings are slim, but I actually went through SCP, Mission Valley, and Lakewood all within a week and I haven't found anything to write home about. 

Though, there were metallic pewter looking Tod's loafers today in Mission Valley, 7-7.5. Dior flats in the houndstooth pink in the 7 regular clearance aisle. 

If anyone is into belts, check out clearance. I've spotted countless Burberry and St. John belts in the women's section at SCP and Mission Valley, Longchamp at Mission Valley. 

Sorry no pics, was browsing quickly as DBF only gave me 30 minutes to check the whole store.


----------



## yakusoku.af

bakeacookie said:


> I don't know if I'm getting pickier or pickings are slim, but I actually went through SCP, Mission Valley, and Lakewood all within a week and I haven't found anything to write home about.
> 
> Though, there were metallic pewter looking Tod's loafers today in Mission Valley, 7-7.5. Dior flats in the houndstooth pink in the 7 regular clearance aisle.
> 
> If anyone is into belts, check out clearance. I've spotted countless Burberry and St. John belts in the women's section at SCP and Mission Valley, Longchamp at Mission Valley.
> 
> Sorry no pics, was browsing quickly as DBF only gave me 30 minutes to check the whole store.




I feel the same. I went to Honolulu NR 3 times last week and didn't find anything worth posting.  And they still had Burberry belts on clearance too! Most of the same stuff I already posted like the Chloe bags.  Hopefully when I stop in this week, I see something good lol


----------



## mranda

krissa said:


> I couldn't get them all the way on which is weird since they're a 9 and I previously fit into the 8. My shoe size did get smaller when I lost weight, so I'm thinking that may be part of it. I know they already run small, but after trying on a pair before, I never would've thought to have to go up to a 39.5.



I personally think that the slate harrows run extra small. I bought them earlier this year in a half size up and they were super uncomfortable. The same size previously fit fine in the harrows from Anniversary 2 years ago.


----------



## Jen123

krissa said:


> I couldn't get them all the way on which is weird since they're a 9 and I previously fit into the 8. My shoe size did get smaller when I lost weight, so I'm thinking that may be part of it. I know they already run small, but after trying on a pair before, I never would've thought to have to go up to a 39.5.




It's possible that particular pair is off... I can imagine there's some sort of tolerance when manufacturing these and you might just have tried a much tighter 9 than normal. Maybe try them on with a thin sock at a different time in the day. I know my feet get really swollen after shopping from walking around


----------



## barbie_86

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3107015
> 
> 
> Found these beauties at the downtown rack location. SKU is assorted. These are Badgley Mischka. $94.97 from $245. Had to get them because they reminded me of Carrie Bradshaw's Manolos.



Oh wow, they are beautiful! Very jealous!


----------



## Michelle1x

bakeacookie said:


> I don't know if I'm getting pickier or pickings are slim, but I actually went through SCP, Mission Valley, and Lakewood all within a week and I haven't found anything to write home about.
> 
> Though, there were metallic pewter looking Tod's loafers today in Mission Valley, 7-7.5. Dior flats in the houndstooth pink in the 7 regular clearance aisle.
> 
> If anyone is into belts, check out clearance. I've spotted countless Burberry and St. John belts in the women's section at SCP and Mission Valley, Longchamp at Mission Valley.
> 
> Sorry no pics, was browsing quickly as DBF only gave me 30 minutes to check the whole store.



Right- the big boom period is May-July every year, when they dump the prior year merchandise.  Then in summer the designer bags are plentiful, we saw a lot of that here.

But now that is over, and I'm sure the mgmt at Nordstroms doesn't want to cannibalize their full line store with all these great finds at the Rack.

Still good stuff, just not as much.  I'm going to check some things out today though.


----------



## krissa

glasskey said:


> Feet can get larger when you gain weight and smaller as you lose weight. Hence women's feet change with pregnancy.
> 
> OP, sorry such a bummer it doesn't fit! Have your other shoes fit differently?



My other shoes don't fit differently. I think I just got paranoid since I gained weihjt and then was also  able to fit into 39.5s in my Rockstuds and pradas   Both are a little too big tho.  I also fit into 7.5 I'm revas tho so I could just have weird feet lol. 



buyingpig said:


> Is it off by a lot? I notice my harrows tend to become lose over time. You can also get a cobbler to stretch the shoe.





Jen123 said:


> It's possible that particular pair is off... I can imagine there's some sort of tolerance when manufacturing these and you might just have tried a much tighter 9 than normal. Maybe try them on with a thin sock at a different time in the day. I know my feet get really swollen after shopping from walking around



Thankfully, I tried them on again today and they fit. They weren't as tight as the black ones, so I'm guessing it was just feet swelling. I heard tbatc. An happen in the summer and I work on my feet all day. I did measure them up against some dolce vita 8.5 booties that are similar and they are def more narrow. I brought them to the cobbler anyway to have them stretched so I don't have to break them in.


----------



## krissa

Michelle1x said:


> Right- the big boom period is May-July every year, when they dump the prior year merchandise.  Then in summer the designer bags are plentiful, we saw a lot of that here.
> 
> But now that is over, and I'm sure the mgmt at Nordstroms doesn't want to cannibalize their full line store with all these great finds at the Rack.
> 
> Still good stuff, just not as much.  I'm going to check some things out today though.



Amazing how much you can learnin this thread. I didn't know that.


----------



## atomsH20

Michelle1x said:


> Right- the big boom period is May-July every year, when they dump the prior year merchandise.  Then in summer the designer bags are plentiful, we saw a lot of that here.
> 
> But now that is over, and I'm sure the mgmt at Nordstroms doesn't want to cannibalize their full line store with all these great finds at the Rack.
> 
> Still good stuff, just not as much.  I'm going to check some things out today though.


Thanks for the insight -- definitely lines up with my recent experience (now that I moved to an area that has a Rack nearby and finding a lot in June/July).  Just wondering if there any other boom periods?


----------



## IStuckACello

They're about to do inventory if they haven't alreDy so it will be slow leading up to it.


----------



## Jen123

krissa said:


> My other shoes don't fit differently. I think I just got paranoid since I gained weihjt and then was also  able to fit into 39.5s in my Rockstuds and pradas   Both are a little too big tho.  I also fit into 7.5 I'm revas tho so I could just have weird feet lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I tried them on again today and they fit. They weren't as tight as the black ones, so I'm guessing it was just feet swelling. I heard tbatc. An happen in the summer and I work on my feet all day. I did measure them up against some dolce vita 8.5 booties that are similar and they are def more narrow. I brought them to the cobbler anyway to have them stretched so I don't have to break them in.




Good to hear they are keepers! My feet are the same way, I can range from a 7 to an 8.5 depending on the day and designer and season.


----------



## deathcookie

atomsH20 said:


> Thanks for the insight -- definitely lines up with my recent experience (now that I moved to an area that has a Rack nearby and finding a lot in June/July).  Just wondering if there any other boom periods?


I tend to find little gems every month in the year.  When I look back at the months I found stuff, it's pretty random!


----------



## cmm62

IStuckACello said:


> They're about to do inventory if they haven't alreDy so it will be slow leading up to it.




Correct - my local Nordstrom did inventory yesterday.


----------



## aga5

krissa said:


> I finally got my harrow boots and they don't fit. I'm so bummed, but I'm not ready to return them just yet lol. I'm thinking it has to be weight related. Last fall, I tried on a black pair(leather) of 38s and my entire foot fit it was just hella tight. These are 39s and nubuck? Idk if that's the diff




I wear size 8.5 and had to get 39.5 in these, the sizes ran small


----------



## Lushi

Treasures of the day


----------



## PetiteFromSF

I found this in black at the Market a Street Rack for $129 today. 




I was thinking of saving this for my BF's birthday. MY BF prefers likes simple styles when it comes to clothing and accessories. Is this too much? Do you guys know how well Burberry wallets hold? I want to get him a good, quality wallet.


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi Ladies, I am looking for one of these Nordstrom Collection cashmere ponchos in any size except small- there were a bunch around here just a few weeks ago and now gone.  $59 last I saw.  If anybody sees any can you please msg me?  thx


----------



## girlhasbags

Has anyone been to the NR in Seattle is it a good place to find bargains? I may be visiting in a couple weeks.


----------



## glasskey

elisainthecity said:


> I found this in black at the Market a Street Rack for $129 today.
> 
> View attachment 3108831
> 
> 
> I was thinking of saving this for my BF's birthday. MY BF prefers likes simple styles when it comes to clothing and accessories. Is this too much? Do you guys know how well Burberry wallets hold? I want to get him a good, quality wallet.



My husband also likes really simple things that don't look branded. I think this is gorgeous and would frankly keep for myself, but if your bf likes simple things the way my husband does, he'll think this is too flashy :/ shopping for picky men is hard! Not trying to discourage you, I think it's a great wallet...I just know the pain (and disappointment) of trying to buy for a guy with specific tastes. Burberry wallets are nice tho, but for a picky guy I would get a plain, black wallet.


----------



## Jesskiddingyou

KensingtonUK said:


> View attachment 3098774
> 
> $950.  First high end bag I have seen at this rack. Red tagged.  wish it was CTR



Where was this Saint Laurent at?


----------



## Michelle1x

Was that St Laurent a classic leather duffle?  Because they just had a St Laurent sale on Gilt and the small duffle is $999, vs $950 for that one from the Rack- but for me as a Californian I come out ahead with Gilt because they don't charge CA tax.
http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/sain...aris-classic-small-leather-duffle?origin=sale


----------



## NicoleAngelina

elisainthecity said:


> I found this in black at the Market a Street Rack for $129 today.
> 
> View attachment 3108831
> 
> 
> I was thinking of saving this for my BF's birthday. MY BF prefers likes simple styles when it comes to clothing and accessories. Is this too much? Do you guys know how well Burberry wallets hold? I want to get him a good, quality wallet.




I was actually in the same position with my boyfriend a few weeks ago!! I found this Burberry wallet at the rack ($129 too!). 


He doesn't like anything flashy but he ended up loving it when I gave it to him a few days ago for our 5 year anniversary, but it was probably because he loves that color scheme! I can't tell you if they are durable necessarily but I can keep you posted if my boyfriend runs into any issue with his!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

NicoleAngelina said:


> I was actually in the same position with my boyfriend a few weeks ago!! I found this Burberry wallet at the rack ($129 too!).
> View attachment 3108900
> 
> He doesn't like anything flashy but he ended up loving it when I gave it to him a few days ago for our 5 year anniversary, but it was probably because he loves that color scheme! I can't tell you if they are durable necessarily but I can keep you posted if my boyfriend runs into any issue with his!!



Love the one you found!



glasskey said:


> My husband also likes really simple things that don't look branded. I think this is gorgeous and would frankly keep for myself, but if your bf likes simple things the way my husband does, he'll think this is too flashy :/ shopping for picky men is hard! Not trying to discourage you, I think it's a great wallet...I just know the pain (and disappointment) of trying to buy for a guy with specific tastes. Burberry wallets are nice tho, but for a picky guy I would get a plain, black wallet.



Thanks for the tip  I will probably consider keeping it if he doesn't want it. Lol. Or maybe buy two and let him choose which one he wants... haha


----------



## NicoleAngelina

elisainthecity said:


> Love the one you found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip  I will probably consider keeping it if he doesn't want it. Lol. Or maybe buy two and let him choose which one he wants... haha




Thanks!!
I actually love the one you found, especially cause my boyfriend can be a bit rough with his things so I worry that he will rip or stain the cloth, so it's nice that you found that leather embossed one!!

I actually also contemplated keeping the wallet if my boyfriend didn't want it when I bought it a few weeks back... The SA laughed when I told her but I don't think she thought I was being serious lol [emoji28]


----------



## Milky caramel

Lushi said:


> Treasures of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108832


Hey shoe twin lol. Got mine @ Barneys during d summer sale in black. I luv mine. How much did u get it for. Enjoy ur shoes.


----------



## glasskey

elisainthecity said:


> Love the one you found!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip  I will probably consider keeping it if he doesn't want it. Lol. Or maybe buy two and let him choose which one he wants... haha


absolutely give him a choice and save the receipts lol. great idea, since the Rack has a great return policy! But just to give you an idea of what I'm up against...when we got married, I bought my husband TWO Tag Heur watches to choose from, and he hated both of them. 

I have pretty much given up on buying him anything lol. Again, not to be a debbie downer about such a great wallet lol.


----------



## deathcookie

Found this Naeem Khan caftan  - what do you guys think, you like caftans? It's a different silhouette than what I am usually wearing...


----------



## AnnaFreud

deathcookie said:


> Found this Naeem Khan caftan  - what do you guys think, you like caftans? It's a different silhouette than what I am usually wearing...




This is pretty and looks like it would be flattering on different body types.


----------



## glasskey

deathcookie said:


> Found this Naeem Khan caftan  - what do you guys think, you like caftans? It's a different silhouette than what I am usually wearing...




Um its AMAZING. I would wear the hell out of it. Wear it forever and everywhere, I say.


----------



## Dahls

deathcookie said:


> Found this Naeem Khan caftan  - what do you guys think, you like caftans? It's a different silhouette than what I am usually wearing...



It's stunning!


----------



## deathcookie

thanks ladies for your input!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks!



elisainthecity said:


> Love it!



It was the only one - I always check too and I'd never seen it before. 



yakusoku.af said:


> Did they have more? I've been checking the $19.99 BcBG rack every time I go and I've never seen this! And I know everything on that rack is an assorted SKU so there is no way to search and send.


----------



## Dahls

louboutal said:


> No shearling.  They had burgundy and grey in the classic biker and black in that collarless version that someone got a worn and refinished version of a few pages back.



Have you been back there recently? I called the store to see if they had the jackets and they told me they hadn't seen RO in a really long time. Would love to track down a classic biker!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It was the only one - I always check too and I'd never seen it before.



I constantly check the BCBG racks too! I keep finding cute things in a 0 or XL!


----------



## Michelle1x

Has anybody seen any definitive news that CTR starts Sep 4?  I know we talked about it but is it for real? Tia!


----------



## krissa

michelle1x said:


> has anybody seen any definitive news that ctr starts sep 4?  I know we talked about it but is it for real? Tia!



9/3-9/7


----------



## gquinn

On FB it states 9/4-9/7. Hope this helps!



Michelle1x said:


> Has anybody seen any definitive news that CTR starts Sep 4?  I know we talked about it but is it for real? Tia!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

What is CTR?


----------



## babycinnamon

Dallas_Girl said:


> What is CTR?




Clear the rack...red tag clearance gets an addtl 25% off.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

babycinnamon said:


> Clear the rack...red tag clearance gets an addtl 25% off.




Thank you


----------



## yakusoku.af

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the only one - I always check too and I'd never seen it before.




Darn! It's so cute! I've been wanting a cape but not like it's practical for Hawaii weather lol I'm going to keep checking. Maybe I'll get lucky


----------



## NicoleAngelina

I've been a little bit back logged with posting due to being really busy with an internship, but these are the notable shoes that my mother & I found over the past 2 months. The first 3 shoes are my mothers and the second group of 2 shoes are mine! We both got a pair of the 4in YSL tributes however one is dark powder and the other is just powder. The YSL & rockstuds were $250 blue tagged (unfortunately they are worn & refurb sku's) and the ferragamos were $117 thanks to the last CTR!! Thanks for letting me share, here are the beauties!!:


----------



## PetiteFromSF

NicoleAngelina said:


> I've been a little bit back logged with posting due to being really busy with an internship, but these are the notable shoes that my mother & I found over the past 2 months. The first 3 shoes are my mothers and the second group of 2 shoes are mine! We both got a pair of the 4in YSL tributes however one is dark powder and the other is just powder. The YSL & rockstuds were $250 blue tagged (unfortunately they are worn & refurb sku's) and the ferragamos were $117 thanks to the last CTR!! Thanks for letting me share, here are the beauties!!:
> View attachment 3109784
> View attachment 3109785
> View attachment 3109786
> View attachment 3109787
> View attachment 3109788
> View attachment 3109789



Oh my goodness! So jealous! Loooove the rock studs!


----------



## Sparksw10

girlhasbags said:


> Has anyone been to the NR in Seattle is it a good place to find bargains? I may be visiting in a couple weeks.




Ive been to that one quite a few times and found some great stuff? Some designer, but mostly good deals and high end brands! I cant wait to go back again


----------



## meowmix318

NicoleAngelina said:


> I've been a little bit back logged with posting due to being really busy with an internship, but these are the notable shoes that my mother & I found over the past 2 months. The first 3 shoes are my mothers and the second group of 2 shoes are mine! We both got a pair of the 4in YSL tributes however one is dark powder and the other is just powder. The YSL & rockstuds were $250 blue tagged (unfortunately they are worn & refurb sku's) and the ferragamos were $117 thanks to the last CTR!! Thanks for letting me share, here are the beauties!!:
> View attachment 3109784
> View attachment 3109785
> View attachment 3109786
> View attachment 3109787
> View attachment 3109788
> View attachment 3109789



What good deals for you and your mom


----------



## Lushi

NicoleAngelina said:


> I've been a little bit back logged with posting due to being really busy with an internship, but these are the notable shoes that my mother & I found over the past 2 months. The first 3 shoes are my mothers and the second group of 2 shoes are mine! We both got a pair of the 4in YSL tributes however one is dark powder and the other is just powder. The YSL & rockstuds were $250 blue tagged (unfortunately they are worn & refurb sku's) and the ferragamos were $117 thanks to the last CTR!! Thanks for letting me share, here are the beauties!!:
> View attachment 3109784
> View attachment 3109785
> View attachment 3109786
> View attachment 3109787
> View attachment 3109788
> View attachment 3109789




Lucky you


----------



## girlhasbags

deathcookie said:


> Found this Naeem Khan caftan  - what do you guys think, you like caftans? It's a different silhouette than what I am usually wearing...


 
I love it too!!!!!


----------



## louboutal

deathcookie said:


> Found this Naeem Khan caftan  - what do you guys think, you like caftans? It's a different silhouette than what I am usually wearing...




I love Naeem Khan!!!! I don't like caftans in general but this is really pretty!!


----------



## pcil

NicoleAngelina said:


> I've been a little bit back logged with posting due to being really busy with an internship, but these are the notable shoes that my mother & I found over the past 2 months. The first 3 shoes are my mothers and the second group of 2 shoes are mine! We both got a pair of the 4in YSL tributes however one is dark powder and the other is just powder. The YSL & rockstuds were $250 blue tagged (unfortunately they are worn & refurb sku's) and the ferragamos were $117 thanks to the last CTR!! Thanks for letting me share, here are the beauties!!:
> View attachment 3109784
> View attachment 3109785
> View attachment 3109786
> View attachment 3109787
> View attachment 3109788
> View attachment 3109789



OMG! 2 tributes and a rockstuds?! Jealous!! Congrats on your finds!


----------



## krissa

NicoleAngelina said:


> I've been a little bit back logged with posting due to being really busy with an internship, but these are the notable shoes that my mother & I found over the past 2 months. The first 3 shoes are my mothers and the second group of 2 shoes are mine! We both got a pair of the 4in YSL tributes however one is dark powder and the other is just powder. The YSL & rockstuds were $250 blue tagged (unfortunately they are worn & refurb sku's) and the ferragamos were $117 thanks to the last CTR!! Thanks for letting me share, here are the beauties!!:
> View attachment 3109784
> View attachment 3109785
> View attachment 3109786
> View attachment 3109787
> View attachment 3109788
> View attachment 3109789



Nice!!


----------



## klynneann

NicoleAngelina said:


> I've been a little bit back logged with posting due to being really busy with an internship, but these are the notable shoes that my mother & I found over the past 2 months. The first 3 shoes are my mothers and the second group of 2 shoes are mine! We both got a pair of the 4in YSL tributes however one is dark powder and the other is just powder. The YSL & rockstuds were $250 blue tagged (unfortunately they are worn & refurb sku's) and the ferragamos were $117 thanks to the last CTR!! Thanks for letting me share, here are the beauties!!:
> View attachment 3109784
> View attachment 3109785
> View attachment 3109786
> View attachment 3109787
> View attachment 3109788
> View attachment 3109789



wow!  I am so jealous lol!!


----------



## charlottechow

NicoleAngelina said:


> I've been a little bit back logged with posting due to being really busy with an internship, but these are the notable shoes that my mother & I found over the past 2 months. The first 3 shoes are my mothers and the second group of 2 shoes are mine! We both got a pair of the 4in YSL tributes however one is dark powder and the other is just powder. The YSL & rockstuds were $250 blue tagged (unfortunately they are worn & refurb sku's) and the ferragamos were $117 thanks to the last CTR!! Thanks for letting me share, here are the beauties!!:
> View attachment 3109784
> View attachment 3109785
> View attachment 3109786
> View attachment 3109787
> View attachment 3109788
> View attachment 3109789



Soooo nice


----------



## NicoleAngelina

krissa said:


> Nice!!





klynneann said:


> wow!  I am so jealous lol!!





charlottechow said:


> Soooo nice





elisainthecity said:


> Oh my goodness! So jealous! Loooove the rock studs!





meowmix318 said:


> What good deals for you and your mom





Lushi said:


> Lucky you





pcil said:


> OMG! 2 tributes and a rockstuds?! Jealous!! Congrats on your finds!



Thanks everyone! We've both been wanting rockstuds & tributes for a while now, so we're super excited!  Now all I need is a pair of rockstuds for myself! haha.


----------



## lanan

I try to shop week earlier.. is somebody knows exactly day when CTR starts?  9/4 or 9/3 ? Thank  you very much!


----------



## deathcookie

Found this red tagged, gonna need to PA!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

lanan said:


> I try to shop week earlier.. is somebody knows exactly day when CTR starts?  9/4 or 9/3 ? Thank  you very much!




I just checked their fb page and it looks like the 4th!


----------



## lanan

NicoleAngelina said:


> I just checked their fb page and it looks like the 4th!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110454


Thanks a million!


----------



## sparksfly

deathcookie said:


> Found this red tagged, gonna need to PA!




What was the price and could I have a sku?


----------



## deathcookie

sparksfly said:


> what was the price and could i have a sku?


8059299082169
$249.97


----------



## Dahls

Saw a pair of Jimmy Choo gold slides this morning in size 38. They were red tagged for $129. Let me know if you want the location.


----------



## Shopmore

The Chicago Avenue store has quite a bit of designer shoes.  I saw some Prada, Jimmy Choo, and even this pair of Chanel sandals.  

I picked up a pair of Saint Laurent flats for $180.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Chloe booties $299, size 39



CL $249.99 size 39.5 dm me if you're interested. I have it on hold and I'll let you know where and the name.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 3111801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe booties $299, size 39
> 
> View attachment 3111806
> 
> CL $249.99 size 39.5 dm me if you're interested. I have it on hold and I'll let you know where and the name.




Oh man! CL sightings at the rack are rare. Wish they were a 5/5.5!


----------



## deltalady

deltalady said:


> I got these black leather Rag & Bone Harrows for $62.98! I stalked them because I knew people were over looking them due to the leather flap being detached. I'm pretty sure that is an easy fix for my cobbler.



UPDATE: I got my boots back from the cobbler and the leather tab was fixed with no problems!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

deltalady said:


> UPDATE: I got my boots back from the cobbler and the leather tab was fixed with no problems!




Yay congrats


----------



## klynneann

Saw these tonight at the Northgate Rack: IRO leather jacket and Givenchy bag.  Otherwise, there was nada!


----------



## gquinn

Found some great Vince basics, for about $9 each. These are the long sleeved, silk trim t-shirts. 

Lots of classic Burberry and Burberry Brit trenches and jackets at downtown Seattle. Unfortunately I didn't get any pics as I was in a rush.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 3111801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe booties $299, size 39
> 
> View attachment 3111806
> 
> CL $249.99 size 39.5 dm me if you're interested. I have it on hold and I'll let you know where and the name.




I messaged you!


----------



## sarasmom

How does it work with online purchases for CTR price adjustments? If I buy something online today can I get an adjustment next friday?


----------



## Michelle1x

sarasmom said:


> How does it work with online purchases for CTR price adjustments? If I buy something online today can I get an adjustment next friday?



My experience is you only get a PA for online sales if they still have the exact item on their site next friday.  You, you may want to get up early am on friday and get the PA then, you can do it in the chat window.  If you order it now and they sellout before CTR, you can still return it so nothing lost, just not as easy as the stores for PA.


----------



## Michelle1x

There are some barefoot dreams robes for $24.97 in the lingerie clearance section so if anybody needs a robe....
I believe they are all the heathered style in multiple colors


----------



## Lushi

Just left NR in Pasadena. One of my Sa(a gentleman) told me they have a big shipment coming in. Been here since 9:30 waiting. Finally after they open. Looked around Nothing new. Two of the girls works there has 2 CL and few pairs Valentinos in their hands, when I asked if they are for sale. They said that they are get them themselves. This is very unfair to the customers. When all we are able to find are leftovers from employees. Boo boo nordstromrack. I mean at least, NR should have some limitation on how much employees can get!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Lushi said:


> Just left NR in Pasadena. One of my Sa(a gentleman) told me they have a big shipment coming in. Been here since 9:30 waiting. Finally after they open. Looked around Nothing new. Two of the girls works there has 2 CL and few pairs Valentinos in their hands, when I asked if they are for sale. They said that they are get them themselves. This is very unfair to the customers. When all we are able to find are leftovers from employees. Boo boo nordstromrack. I mean at least, NR should have some limitation on how much employees can get!




Unfair! Why hype it up when the employees will buy it up.


----------



## sarasmom

Michelle1x said:


> My experience is you only get a PA for online sales if they still have the exact item on their site next friday.  You, you may want to get up early am on friday and get the PA then, you can do it in the chat window.  If you order it now and they sellout before CTR, you can still return it so nothing lost, just not as easy as the stores for PA.



Thank you!


----------



## Shinz

Lushi said:


> Just left NR in Pasadena. One of my Sa(a gentleman) told me they have a big shipment coming in. Been here since 9:30 waiting. Finally after they open. Looked around Nothing new. Two of the girls works there has 2 CL and few pairs Valentinos in their hands, when I asked if they are for sale. They said that they are get them themselves. This is very unfair to the customers. When all we are able to find are leftovers from employees. Boo boo nordstromrack. I mean at least, NR should have some limitation on how much employees can get!



Talk to the store manager. Per Nordstrom policy, they aren't supposed to do that. Well, that's what I was told when I worked for Nordstrom.


----------



## daisygrl

My freshly bought pair of Valentinos. $249, no red tag but I am still happy. Wasn't too crazy about the color at first, but now I am.


----------



## Lushi

Shinz said:


> Talk to the store manager. Per Nordstrom policy, they aren't supposed to do that. Well, that's what I was told when I worked for Nordstrom.




I never thought of it. But I was so not happy, just left the store straight.


----------



## glasskey

Lushi said:


> Just left NR in Pasadena. One of my Sa(a gentleman) told me they have a big shipment coming in. Been here since 9:30 waiting. Finally after they open. Looked around Nothing new. Two of the girls works there has 2 CL and few pairs Valentinos in their hands, when I asked if they are for sale. They said that they are get them themselves. This is very unfair to the customers. When all we are able to find are leftovers from employees. Boo boo nordstromrack. I mean at least, NR should have some limitation on how much employees can get!



I would be sooo annoyed too, but realistically...it's gonna happen? Like, the store manager can maybe give them a slap in the wrist or whatever, but what else can you do? I know that some people work there explicitly so they can get access to stuff. Other SAs hold stuff for their favorite customers. There is just not a lot we can do about it. I wouldn't waste too much time or energy being upset about it. The sad truth is the Rack is the most reliable place to get designer stuff at a good price, so we are going to keep on going back regardless, and they know it...


----------



## glasskey

daisygrl said:


> My freshly bought pair of Valentinos. $249, no red tag but I am still happy. Wasn't too crazy about the color at first, but now I am.
> View attachment 3112435




GIRL that color is stunning! Would totally pop with a white or yellow sundress. Work it!


----------



## Lushi

glasskey said:


> I would be sooo annoyed too, but realistically...it's gonna happen? Like, the store manager can maybe give them a slap in the wrist or whatever, but what else can you do? I know that some people work there explicitly so they can get access to stuff. Other SAs hold stuff for their favorite customers. There is just not a lot we can do about it. I wouldn't waste too much time or energy being upset about it. The sad truth is the Rack is the most reliable place to get designer stuff at a good price, so we are going to keep on going back regardless, and they know it...




Yeah, we all know it's happening. But having to experience myself, Is still kinda upsetting. I would not go for the extra miles just to get other people in trouble. Just sad because they never even put any of it on to the floor, and we never even had the chance to take a glance at any of those goodies.


----------



## krissa

I'm biased bc I work retail and it's def not ideal, so I can't be too mad at the employees(ones that buy a reasonable amount not shady hoarders/resellers). It's one minor perk with all the bs you have to deal with. I will say most of my finds have been on the floor. Don't think all the goodies get scooped up by employees. At least at my store that's not the case. I've found more designer stuff just on my way in and out than from stuff in the back. As cliche as it sounds I think a lot of it comes down to luck and timing.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

The employees might turn around and be selling them on eBay. I've seen that happen with all sort of sales.


----------



## daisygrl

glasskey said:


> GIRL that color is stunning! Would totally pop with a white or yellow sundress. Work it!




Thank you for the tips! Have just found out they still sell them at a regular Nordstrom for $895. Thought it was past season.


----------



## Lushi

krissa said:


> I'm biased bc I work retail and it's def not ideal, so I can't be too mad at the employees(ones that buy a reasonable amount not shady hoarders/resellers). It's one minor perk with all the bs you have to deal with. I will say most of my finds have been on the floor. Don't think all the goodies get scooped up by employees. At least at my store that's not the case. I've found more designer stuff just on my way in and out than from stuff in the back. As cliche as it sounds I think a lot of it comes down to luck and timing.




I have no problem with employees getting deals from their own store, I just thought there should be a limitation on amount. I was actually the few 1st ones there at open, I browsed around nothing new was put on to the floor, And they had 6pairs of CL and Valentinos stocked up in their arms. When I asked they said they are get "all" those for themselves. My guess is, they never even put them on to the floor. What will u do with 6 pair of shoes at once, resell off course.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Lushi said:


> I have no problem with employees getting deals from their own store, I just thought there should be a limitation on amount. I was actually the few 1st ones there at open, I browsed around nothing new was put on to the floor, And they had 6pairs of CL and Valentinos stocked up in their arms. When I asked they said they are get "all" those for themselves. My guess is, they never even put them on to the floor. What will u do with 6 pair of shoes at once, resell off course.




Yeah no way all 6 pairs were in their size. Definitely reselling those. Sorry you weren't able to get any.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Lushi said:


> Just left NR in Pasadena. One of my Sa(a gentleman) told me they have a big shipment coming in. Been here since 9:30 waiting. Finally after they open. Looked around Nothing new. Two of the girls works there has 2 CL and few pairs Valentinos in their hands, when I asked if they are for sale. They said that they are get them themselves. This is very unfair to the customers. When all we are able to find are leftovers from employees. Boo boo nordstromrack. I mean at least, NR should have some limitation on how much employees can get!




Do you know what style CL and Valentinos they had? NR Pasadena is the store that I go to most often. I was gonna go there this morning but went to West Covina instead. There wasn't anything new there either. I did  find the CL and Chloe boots that I posted about yesterday at the Pasadena store. Sadly it didn't fit me.


----------



## scgirl212

Another pair of designer shoes found in the wrong spot! These Manlolos (sz. 39) we're found in the size 6 aisle of regular shoes. $250 blue tag, worn and refinished but I couldn't see anything worn about them.

I was looking for something like this everywhere when I was getting married 5 years ago...they just didn't exist! I guess I'll have to settle on wearing them for our anniversary!


----------



## pcil

scgirl212 said:


> Another pair of designer shoes found in the wrong spot! These Manlolos (sz. 39) we're found in the size 6 aisle of regular shoes. $250 blue tag, worn and refinished but I couldn't see anything worn about them.
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for something like this everywhere when I was getting married 5 years ago...they just didn't exist! I guess I'll have to settle on wearing them for our anniversary!




Great find!!!!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

scgirl212 said:


> Another pair of designer shoes found in the wrong spot! These Manlolos (sz. 39) we're found in the size 6 aisle of regular shoes. $250 blue tag, worn and refinished but I couldn't see anything worn about them.
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for something like this everywhere when I was getting married 5 years ago...they just didn't exist! I guess I'll have to settle on wearing them for our anniversary!




So pretty and great find


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

daisygrl said:


> My freshly bought pair of Valentinos. $249, no red tag but I am still happy. Wasn't too crazy about the color at first, but now I am.
> View attachment 3112435


I love the color. So pretty.


----------



## chocolagirl

scgirl212 said:


> Another pair of designer shoes found in the wrong spot! These Manlolos (sz. 39) we're found in the size 6 aisle of regular shoes. $250 blue tag, worn and refinished but I couldn't see anything worn about them.
> 
> I was looking for something like this everywhere when I was getting married 5 years ago...they just didn't exist! I guess I'll have to settle on wearing them for our anniversary!


so pretty and what a find


----------



## gail13

Lushi said:


> Just left NR in Pasadena. One of my Sa(a gentleman) told me they have a big shipment coming in. Been here since 9:30 waiting. Finally after they open. Looked around Nothing new. Two of the girls works there has 2 CL and few pairs Valentinos in their hands, when I asked if they are for sale. They said that they are get them themselves. This is very unfair to the customers. When all we are able to find are leftovers from employees. Boo boo nordstromrack. I mean at least, NR should have some limitation on how much employees can get!



I don't think the girls should have been so obvious about keeping the shoes for themselves-it was not showing a good customer service attitude.  I have found Nordstrom to be very fair with these things, and I would drop them an email or call.

 I returned a pair of shoes a few months ago and the SA at the register told me they have been clearanced out to a penny from the price I had bought them at.  They were McQueen shoes and the guy that was returning my items loved them but told me he was not allowed to buy penny items as an employee.   So I repurchased them and gave them to him-he actually teared up. They were only a penny so it was easy to do.  But overall, I have found most of the employees to try to be helpful.  

Trying to befriend the employees there might go a long ways.


----------



## pecknnibble

scgirl212 said:


> Another pair of designer shoes found in the wrong spot! These Manlolos (sz. 39) we're found in the size 6 aisle of regular shoes. $250 blue tag, worn and refinished but I couldn't see anything worn about them.
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for something like this everywhere when I was getting married 5 years ago...they just didn't exist! I guess I'll have to settle on wearing them for our anniversary!




Omg the Carrie manolos! Great find!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## daisygrl

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I love the color. So pretty.




Thank you. Wasn't sure about the color but I am really into it now.


----------



## Dahls

LuxeDeb said:


> I messaged you!



Are you looking for 39.5 CL's? Just called a store that said they had 3 pairs. Let me know if u want to know where


----------



## PetiteFromSF

scgirl212 said:


> Another pair of designer shoes found in the wrong spot! These Manlolos (sz. 39) we're found in the size 6 aisle of regular shoes. $250 blue tag, worn and refinished but I couldn't see anything worn about them.
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for something like this everywhere when I was getting married 5 years ago...they just didn't exist! I guess I'll have to settle on wearing them for our anniversary!




Omg!!! Those are fabulous.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Dahls said:


> Are you looking for 39.5 CL's? Just called a store that said they had 3 pairs. Let me know if u want to know where




Oh man! Any size 5/5.5?


----------



## krissa

gail13 said:


> I don't think the girls should have been so obvious about keeping the shoes for themselves-it was not showing a good customer service attitude.  I have found Nordstrom to be very fair with these things, and I would drop them an email or call.
> 
> I returned a pair of shoes a few months ago and the SA at the register told me they have been clearanced out to a penny from the price I had bought them at.  They were McQueen shoes and the guy that was returning my items loved them but told me he was not allowed to buy penny items as an employee.   So I repurchased them and gave them to him-he actually teared up. They were only a penny so it was easy to do.  But overall, I have found most of the employees to try to be helpful.
> 
> Trying to befriend the employees there might go a long ways.



wow. That was really nice! Befriending is def a good idea.


----------



## Dahls

elisainthecity said:


> Oh man! Any size 5/5.5?



No, sorry &#128542; but if I come across any in my mad search for Rockstuds I'll let you know!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Dahls said:


> Are you looking for 39.5 CL's? Just called a store that said they had 3 pairs. Let me know if u want to know where




Yes, I messaged you again!!


----------



## Lushi

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Do you know what style CL and Valentinos they had? NR Pasadena is the store that I go to most often. I was gonna go there this morning but went to West Covina instead. There wasn't anything new there either. I did  find the CL and Chloe boots that I posted about yesterday at the Pasadena store. Sadly it didn't fit me.




No I didn't look, since they were holding them


----------



## mainguyen504

gail13 said:


> I don't think the girls should have been so obvious about keeping the shoes for themselves-it was not showing a good customer service attitude.  I have found Nordstrom to be very fair with these things, and I would drop them an email or call.
> 
> I returned a pair of shoes a few months ago and the SA at the register told me they have been clearanced out to a penny from the price I had bought them at.  They were McQueen shoes and the guy that was returning my items loved them but told me he was not allowed to buy penny items as an employee.   So I repurchased them and gave them to him-he actually teared up. They were only a penny so it was easy to do.  But overall, I have found most of the employees to try to be helpful.
> 
> Trying to befriend the employees there might go a long ways.



That's so nice! I hope the rack gods blessed you with awesome deals afterwards because you could have just repurchased them and kept them for yourself!!


----------



## Dahls

LuxeDeb said:


> Yes, I messaged you again!!



Messaged you back about and hour ago, just want to make sure you got it


----------



## AnnaFreud

gail13 said:


> I don't think the girls should have been so obvious about keeping the shoes for themselves-it was not showing a good customer service attitude.  I have found Nordstrom to be very fair with these things, and I would drop them an email or call.
> 
> 
> 
> I returned a pair of shoes a few months ago and the SA at the register told me they have been clearanced out to a penny from the price I had bought them at.  They were McQueen shoes and the guy that was returning my items loved them but told me he was not allowed to buy penny items as an employee.   So I repurchased them and gave them to him-he actually teared up. They were only a penny so it was easy to do.  But overall, I have found most of the employees to try to be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to befriend the employees there might go a long ways.




That was really nice of you. [emoji4]


----------



## LuxeDeb

Dahls said:


> Messaged you back about and hour ago, just want to make sure you got it




Just responded. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## deathcookie

gail13 said:


> I don't think the girls should have been so obvious about keeping the shoes for themselves-it was not showing a good customer service attitude.  I have found Nordstrom to be very fair with these things, and I would drop them an email or call.
> 
> I returned a pair of shoes a few months ago and the SA at the register told me they have been clearanced out to a penny from the price I had bought them at.  They were McQueen shoes and the guy that was returning my items loved them but told me he was not allowed to buy penny items as an employee.   So I repurchased them and gave them to him-he actually teared up. They were only a penny so it was easy to do.  But overall, I have found most of the employees to try to be helpful.
> 
> Trying to befriend the employees there might go a long ways.


you're such a sweetheart! good karma goes around...


----------



## marcj

gail13 said:


> I don't think the girls should have been so obvious about keeping the shoes for themselves-it was not showing a good customer service attitude.  I have found Nordstrom to be very fair with these things, and I would drop them an email or call.
> 
> 
> 
> I returned a pair of shoes a few months ago and the SA at the register told me they have been clearanced out to a penny from the price I had bought them at.  They were McQueen shoes and the guy that was returning my items loved them but told me he was not allowed to buy penny items as an employee.   So I repurchased them and gave them to him-he actually teared up. They were only a penny so it was easy to do.  But overall, I have found most of the employees to try to be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to befriend the employees there might go a long ways.




That is so nice of you !!  they are supposed to have a "rule" that they have to wait a day for the item to be on the floor before they can purchase it . I know that the employees buy all the good stuff at my store right when it hits the floor


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Dahls said:


> No, sorry [emoji20] but if I come across any in my mad search for Rockstuds I'll let you know!




Will do the same. I have never seen rock studs and I go at least 2-3x a week.


----------



## klynneann

scgirl212 said:


> Another pair of designer shoes found in the wrong spot! These Manlolos (sz. 39) we're found in the size 6 aisle of regular shoes. $250 blue tag, worn and refinished but I couldn't see anything worn about them.
> 
> I was looking for something like this everywhere when I was getting married 5 years ago...they just didn't exist! I guess I'll have to settle on wearing them for our anniversary!



Gorgeous!


----------



## klynneann

gail13 said:


> I don't think the girls should have been so obvious about keeping the shoes for themselves-it was not showing a good customer service attitude.  I have found Nordstrom to be very fair with these things, and I would drop them an email or call.
> 
> I returned a pair of shoes a few months ago and the SA at the register told me they have been clearanced out to a penny from the price I had bought them at.  They were McQueen shoes and the guy that was returning my items loved them but told me he was not allowed to buy penny items as an employee.   So I repurchased them and gave them to him-he actually teared up. They were only a penny so it was easy to do.  But overall, I have found most of the employees to try to be helpful.
> 
> Trying to befriend the employees there might go a long ways.



That was a really sweet thing for you to do!


----------



## klynneann

There's been talk on this thread about unscrupulous people engaging in tag switching and I totally believe that it occurs, but I want to share what happened yesterday. I was at NR and saw an Ann Taylor dress for sale. Thinking there's no way this belongs here I showed it to the manager who said he remembered that dress because the they really scrutinized it when it came in. But it turned out it was a legit Hautelook return. Apparently Hautelook does get other brand inventory like that from time to time (which I had never noticed). So I'm sure there's tag switching going on, but it may be less than we think.


----------



## sparksfly

LTM rack had these as of yesterday. 

Burberry:





Would have bought if they were not $400. They had tons of sizes so hoping one goes red tagged. 

Burberry:







Vince:







Sadly not my size. Was looking for some Toms when I spotted them.

Also had this Mackage leather jacket for around $200 red tagged. Would have purchased but it was a XXS.


----------



## Lushi

gail13 said:


> I don't think the girls should have been so obvious about keeping the shoes for themselves-it was not showing a good customer service attitude.  I have found Nordstrom to be very fair with these things, and I would drop them an email or call.
> 
> 
> 
> I returned a pair of shoes a few months ago and the SA at the register told me they have been clearanced out to a penny from the price I had bought them at.  They were McQueen shoes and the guy that was returning my items loved them but told me he was not allowed to buy penny items as an employee.   So I repurchased them and gave them to him-he actually teared up. They were only a penny so it was easy to do.  But overall, I have found most of the employees to try to be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to befriend the employees there might go a long ways.



You are so nice [emoji4]


----------



## gquinn

May I ask where or what LTM stands for? Love the Mackage


sparksfly said:


> LTM rack had these as of yesterday.
> 
> Burberry:
> View attachment 3113366
> 
> View attachment 3113367
> 
> 
> Would have bought if they were not $400. They had tons of sizes so hoping one goes red tagged.
> 
> Burberry:
> View attachment 3113377
> 
> View attachment 3113372
> 
> View attachment 3113374
> 
> 
> Vince:
> View attachment 3113378
> 
> View attachment 3113379
> 
> View attachment 3113381
> 
> 
> Sadly not my size. Was looking for some Toms when I spotted them.
> 
> Also had this Mackage leather jacket for around $200 red tagged. Would have purchased but it was a XXS.
> 
> View attachment 3113384


----------



## sparksfly

gquinn said:


> May I ask where or what LTM stands for? Love the Mackage




Liberty Tree Mall. It's a rack in a mall.


----------



## Michelle1x

Has anyone found any new designer handbags recently?
Personally I think they bring in all the new merch prior to CTR, so I am guessing we're done with the new bags.

Westgate has some Stella McCartney- not the shaggy deer with the chain.  They have a large black envelope leather for $437 red tagged and some of those monster face bags for various prices.  Sorry I don't know Stella McCartney.  My phone camera broke so I need to actually bring a camera to take pics and I always forget but I am going this week so PM me if anybody wants pics.


----------



## Michelle1x

It looks like the Rack site www.nordstromrack.com has their designer items on clearance (red tag), and some of the items are the same I've seen in the stores with blue tag.
So be sure the check the site for CTR.


----------



## gquinn

sparksfly said:


> Liberty Tree Mall. It's a rack in a mall.




Thank you!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Hi ladies, I have a question. If I am able to get to the Rack one day this week, can I price adjust any day next week if I'm within a week of purchase? I can't actually make the sale as I'll be out of town with no Rack nearby. Thanks!


----------



## sparksfly

Shoppinmel said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question. If I am able to get to the Rack one day this week, can I price adjust any day next week if I'm within a week of purchase? I can't actually make the sale as I'll be out of town with no Rack nearby. Thanks!




It has to be during the sale.


----------



## pecknnibble

Shoppinmel said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question. If I am able to get to the Rack one day this week, can I price adjust any day next week if I'm within a week of purchase? I can't actually make the sale as I'll be out of town with no Rack nearby. Thanks!




I think you have to PA while the sale is on, so only during the CTR days unfortunately. Correct me if I'm wrong ladies


----------



## Shoppinmel

sparksfly said:


> It has to be during the sale.





pecknnibble said:


> I think you have to PA while the sale is on, so only during the CTR days unfortunately. Correct me if I'm wrong ladies



OK thanks ladies. Hmm maybe I'll have time to run out in the morning on Friday and do a PA. I just checked and there's a Rack one hour from where I'll be, another option!


----------



## sparksfly

Someone's selling TB sandals they got at the rack for $140. The TB site currently has them for $120. Sometimes these resellers mark up in insane. I'm pretty sure she paid $70 for them too.


----------



## strawberry_pai

Omg I have been looking for these pair of shoes but can't justify at paying the full price! This is the Gucci braided Ursula and the Chloe Gala ankle flats! Sorry I don't have the pic but here's the stock photo!

The Gucci Ursula was $300 and the Chloe ankle flats was $75! And since this week will be CTR, I will be getting 25%! How awesome is that


----------



## strawberry_pai

Oops sorry forgot to post the other pic!


----------



## hedgwin99

strawberry_pai said:


> Oops sorry forgot to post the other pic!




I [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;this chole ankle flats!


----------



## mharri20

scgirl212 said:


> Another pair of designer shoes found in the wrong spot! These Manlolos (sz. 39) we're found in the size 6 aisle of regular shoes. $250 blue tag, worn and refinished but I couldn't see anything worn about them.
> 
> I was looking for something like this everywhere when I was getting married 5 years ago...they just didn't exist! I guess I'll have to settle on wearing them for our anniversary!



I love these shoes, what a score!! I need to check other sizes more often, but by the time I get to shoes, my husband is ready to go, lol. Enjoy them girl!



strawberry_pai said:


> Omg I have been looking for these pair of shoes but can't justify at paying the full price! This is the Gucci braided Ursula and the Chloe Gala ankle flats! Sorry I don't have the pic but here's the stock photo!
> 
> The Gucci Ursula was $300 and the Chloe ankle flats was $75! And since this week will be CTR, I will be getting 25%! How awesome is that



Both of those shoes are fabulous! The Gucci's are amazing with the braided detail


----------



## strawberry_pai

hedgwin99 said:


> I [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;this chole ankle flats!



Hehe thank u! I can't believe my eyes when I saw them for only $75! At that point, I knew that I need to get it ASAP! Let me know if you want the UPC code 






mharri20 said:


> I love these shoes, what a score!! I need to check other sizes more often, but by the time I get to shoes, my husband is ready to go, lol. Enjoy them girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Both of those shoes are fabulous! The Gucci's are amazing with the braided detail



Thank you so much! I wanted the patent one before but when I saw the braid details, I thought it stand out more!!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Spotted these Chloe boots at Pasadena NR. They have a pair in almost every size.


----------



## Pao9

strawberry_pai said:


> Omg I have been looking for these pair of shoes but can't justify at paying the full price! This is the Gucci braided Ursula and the Chloe Gala ankle flats! Sorry I don't have the pic but here's the stock photo!
> 
> The Gucci Ursula was $300 and the Chloe ankle flats was $75! And since this week will be CTR, I will be getting 25%! How awesome is that




Love the gucci!!!


----------



## glasskey

Thruhvnseyes, my quote function is not working for some reason, but you are so sweet for posting these Chloe boots! Thank you sooo much.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

glasskey said:


> Thruhvnseyes, my quote function is not working for some reason, but you are so sweet for posting these Chloe boots! Thank you sooo much.




Were you the one who asked me about the sku for the ankle boots I posted a few days ago? I don't remember who, but when I went back to the store I saw that it was still there so I have the sku now:


----------



## glasskey

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Were you the one who asked me about the sku for the ankle boots I posted a few days ago? I don't remember who, but when I went back to the store I saw that it was still there so I have the sku now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114705



yay my quoting is working again. It wasn't me, but I'm sure whoever did will appreciate it! Love when this board is helpful 

speaking of which--Missouri/Midwest peeps, tell me about the St. Louis Rack. yay/nay? Any designer sightings? Also, can someone tell me how people dress out there? I'm going out for a week for a professional conference (which means both professional clothes and after hour clothes), and I don't want to be too over or underdressed. 

For reference, I am from LA (people dress casually but well), lived in New York for 4+ years (people get pretty fancy, minus the tourists), and now temporarily reside in a smallish Midwestern city where I have basically only seen t-shirts and jeans, and where I'd feel pretty weird carrying a Chanel. I just wanna know what I should be packing. Thanks, ladies! xo


----------



## NRjunkie19

red pradas and burberry aviators! $99 and $89


----------



## feudingfaeries

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Were you the one who asked me about the sku for the ankle boots I posted a few days ago? I don't remember who, but when I went back to the store I saw that it was still there so I have the sku now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114705



It was me, thanks a bunch!


----------



## My3boyscde

I picked up this Burberry Brit Mollorie white eyelet dress the past weekend. After PA it will be $155. It's super cute and even has pockets and a great price but I think I may return it since I'm not in love with it. There were also a ton of black Burberry jeans red tagged (under $100 after PA) at this store as well


----------



## ladycee

Sorry if this is a dumb question but does anyone know at what percentage off original price does it become retagged? I just checked the app and seen that something I wanted went down from 75% off original and was wondering if I could do a price adjustment during CTR. Thanks


----------



## PetiteFromSF

My3boyscde said:


> I picked up this Burberry Brit Mollorie white eyelet dress the past weekend. After PA it will be $155. It's super cute and even has pockets and a great price but I think I may return it since I'm not in love with it. There were also a ton of black Burberry jeans red tagged (under $100 after PA) at this store as well



Very cute!


----------



## glasskey

ladycee said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question but does anyone know at what percentage off original price does it become retagged? I just checked the app and seen that something I wanted went down from 75% off original and was wondering if I could do a price adjustment during CTR. Thanks


I'm not sure I understand your question. Do you mean "retagged" or "red tagged"? Usually things get retagged when they hit a penny. If you mean red-tagged, if it's gone down at all from original Rack price (blue or white tag), it is now red-tagged. A markdown performed in-store is always red tag. 

Sometimes items enter a store red-tagged (transfer from full-line). Otherwise, items start out life in the Rack either as a blue tag (HauteLook return, altered/re-finished items) or with a white tag (made for Rack/outlet, direct from manufacturer).


----------



## glasskey

My3boyscde said:


> I picked up this Burberry Brit Mollorie white eyelet dress the past weekend. After PA it will be $155. It's super cute and even has pockets and a great price but I think I may return it since I'm not in love with it. There were also a ton of black Burberry jeans red tagged (under $100 after PA) at this store as well


If you don't love it, return it. This is one of the hardest lessons I have had to learn--it'll just take space in your closet and you will feel guilty every time you look at it and eventually, once the return period passes, you'll kick yourself because that's $150 you can't get back.

Think of it this way, too. $150 is a lot of money to spend on something you don't adore. For $150 or less, I have seen or purchased at a Rack, just off the top of my head: Choos, Dior shoes, a McQueen clutch, Ferragamos, Choo clutches, Valentino boots, Chloe boots, a Herve Leger dress, a Burberry bag...save your money for something you'll truly love and wear.  

On the other hand, I once spent $200 on a black Valentino sweater dress that I adore and wear at least once a week during the winter. Things are only a bargain relative to how much you wear it--the cost per wear concept. 

To be fair, I also suck at this...witness all the high heels I own but seldom wear. But...do as I say, not as I do,  haha.


----------



## My3boyscde

glasskey said:


> If you don't love it, return it. This is one of the hardest lessons I have had to learn--it'll just take space in your closet and you will feel guilty every time you look at it and eventually, once the return period passes, you'll kick yourself because that's $150 you can't get back.
> 
> Think of it this way, too. $150 is a lot of money to spend on something you don't adore. For $150 or less, I have seen or purchased at a Rack, just off the top of my head: Choos, Dior shoes, a McQueen clutch, Ferragamos, Choo clutches, Valentino boots, Chloe boots, a Herve Leger dress, a Burberry bag...save your money for something you'll truly love and wear.
> 
> On the other hand, I once spent $200 on a black Valentino sweater dress that I adore and wear at least once a week during the winter. Things are only a bargain relative to how much you wear it--the cost per wear concept.
> 
> To be fair, I also suck at this...witness all the high heels I own but seldom wear. But...do as I say, not as I do,  haha.



Haha.. I totally get what you're saying. I think I will return it. Thanks for the advice!&#128522;


----------



## Michelle1x

Apologies for the interruption but here's a Charlotte Olympia lace bootie for $299 on RLL, size 39... a pretty good price if anybody wants one of these
https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/87003/17093702/


----------



## deathcookie

does your NR keep sunglasses cases or do they tell you to "go ask another store"?  None of the SAs at my store can give me a straight answer. TIA!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

deathcookie said:


> does your NR keep sunglasses cases or do they tell you to "go ask another store"?  None of the SAs at my store can give me a straight answer. TIA!



Mine always gives me a sunglasses case. most of the time.. they rarely have the correct brand to go with the case though...

Did someone actually tell you to go to another store? That's not cool.


----------



## Michelle1x

deathcookie said:


> does your NR keep sunglasses cases or do they tell you to "go ask another store"?  None of the SAs at my store can give me a straight answer. TIA!


I have a similar problem with handbag dust bags.  4 out of 5 bags at NR don't have them.  I had one SA look into a bag I bought to see if there was one there, to REMOVE it.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Michelle1x said:


> I have a similar problem with handbag dust bags.  4 out of 5 bags at NR don't have them.  I had one SA look into a bag I bought to see if there was one there, to REMOVE it.



I wish they had a better process. I returned a pair of Choos a few months ago (with original box, no dustbag) and I saw it restocked a few days later in an Easy Spirit box. Shame. Wonder what happened to the actual box.


----------



## deathcookie

I bought 2 pairs of sunglasses in the last week and both times my NR told me they don't have any cases in stock and to go ask another store.  Which I thought was weird.  There must be so much trash if they are discarding shoeboxes, sunglasses cases, etc.  I understand they probably don't have room to store that kind of stuff but still - show me the dumpster behind my NR so I can go dumpster dive for that stuff. hahaha!


----------



## babycinnamon

deathcookie said:


> I bought 2 pairs of sunglasses in the last week and both times my NR told me they don't have any cases in stock and to go ask another store.  Which I thought was weird.  There must be so much trash if they are discarding shoeboxes, sunglasses cases, etc.  I understand they probably don't have room to store that kind of stuff but still - show me the dumpster behind my NR so I can go dumpster dive for that stuff. hahaha!




Yep..that has happened to me with Ray Ban ones. They said they don't have any Ray Ban cases and I can either check another store or keep checking back. They said it's because some people just take a case they like versus the correct case that goes with the sunglasses or, they just didn't get any cases in that went with the sunglasses. 

I've gone back twice and they still don't have any so I've just given up. 

Someone told me you can go to regular Nordstrom to get a case (even though you purchased the glasses from the rack) but I've never done that so I don't know if that actually works.


----------



## marcj

Happend to me also  I bought a pair of Tory sunglasses and went to the regular Nordstrom showed them my receipt and they gave me a case


----------



## babycinnamon

marcj said:


> Happend to me also  I bought a pair of Tory sunglasses and went to the regular Nordstrom showed them my receipt and they gave me a case




Oh wow that works? How recent was your receipt? I bought it back in June but haven't been able to get a case..


----------



## marcj

I guess it depends on the SA I bought them last week and got the case today


----------



## rea11yb0red

Hi All, I recently purchased a very similar bracelet to this one (the outer part of the star is black instead) and after CTR, it will be $38, retails $315. Is anyone familiar with the brand Freida Rothman?  How do you like it?  I don't know too much about the brand and just looking on the Nordstrom website it seems sort of like Alexis Bittar.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Slinkthag30 said:


> Jesus Christ is the SON of GOD & promises you eternal life if you simply believe HIM.
> 
> He promised to also heal your body.  (Just ask Him)




Okay....


----------



## meowmix318

rea11yb0red said:


> Hi All, I recently purchased a very similar bracelet to this one (the outer part of the star is black instead) and after CTR, it will be $38, retails $315. Is anyone familiar with the brand Freida Rothman?  How do you like it?  I don't know too much about the brand and just looking on the Nordstrom website it seems sort of like Alexis Bittar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116099



I don't know anything about this brand but this bracelet is pretty.


----------



## AnnaFreud

deathcookie said:


> does your NR keep sunglasses cases or do they tell you to "go ask another store"?  None of the SAs at my store can give me a straight answer. TIA!




Mine keeps them in the little storage compartment underneath the sunglasses display case. You're allowed to just pick a case, any case. Of course all the good ones are gone. Honestly I never use those huge cases that come with designer glasses anyway. If I can't find the correct case, I opt for the soft pouches from brands like Cole Haan. More practical. I was also told that they receive their glasses and cases separately. It's not like all the glasses come with their individual cases and the SA separate them before they hit the floor. Some of the nicer cases for highly sought after brands (eg, Tom Ford) are kept at the cash wrap.


----------



## knight

FOUND Burberry Belt gold buckle and reversible belt at Nordstrom Rack for $139.97 plus tax! Retails $375!

Does anyone know the name of the belt? I tried searching online and various websites that has the exact belt, sells FAKE versions of it! Did Nordstrom Rack unknowingly sell me a fake?!? 


ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED!


----------



## pecknnibble

elisainthecity said:


> I wish they had a better process. I returned a pair of Choos a few months ago (with original box, no dustbag) and I saw it restocked a few days later in an Easy Spirit box. Shame. Wonder what happened to the actual box.




Tbh I think other customers take them. Sadly, I've seen customers go around looking for 'nice' boxes and put their cheaper shoes in them. Some even take the ones with the dustbag that doesn't belong to their shoe! I'm not sure if the staff stops them at the register but I doubt it.


----------



## buyingpig

pecknnibble said:


> Tbh I think other customers take them. Sadly, I've seen customers go around looking for 'nice' boxes and put their cheaper shoes in them. Some even take the ones with the dustbag that doesn't belong to their shoe! I'm not sure if the staff stops them at the register but I doubt it.



To be honest, if I love the shoes and I am getting good deals on them. I don't mind not having boxes too much. 

I think it's a hassle for them to have to manage boxes.


----------



## pecknnibble

buyingpig said:


> To be honest, if I love the shoes and I am getting good deals on them. I don't mind not having boxes too much.
> 
> I think it's a hassle for them to have to manage boxes.




Yea same here. Shoe boxes take up too much space vs shoe shelves . I usually just buy the shoes without the box but then again in SoCal, I've yet to see a high end designer shoe in its original box!


----------



## buyingpig

pecknnibble said:


> Yea same here. Shoe boxes take up too much space vs shoe shelves . I usually just buy the shoes without the box but then again in SoCal, I've yet to see a high end designer shoe in its original box!



I bought sale shoes from full price Nordstrom 2 months ago. They didnt come with dust bags. I am thinking some of them probably didn't have packaging since full price store.


----------



## mharri20

marcj said:


> Happend to me also  I bought a pair of Tory sunglasses and went to the regular Nordstrom showed them my receipt and they gave me a case



I've done something like this before. I bought some Jimmy Choo sunglasses from the rack a long time ago, and of course no case. I went to the Jimmy Choo store in our mall and they gave me a new one, no questions asked!


----------



## Ajx

pecknnibble said:


> Tbh I think other customers take them. Sadly, I've seen customers go around looking for 'nice' boxes and put their cheaper shoes in them. Some even take the ones with the dustbag that doesn't belong to their shoe! I'm not sure if the staff stops them at the register but I doubt it.




The sale shoes at the NRs I've been too are never in their correct boxes. This past week I saw a few non-Vince boxes with non-Vince shoes with Vince shoe bags in them. It was weird. I purchased a pair of Rag and Bone boots, which funny enough were in a Vince box, and asked at the register if they had any Rag and Bone shoe bags. The SA said he thought they might save those in the back and was nice enough to go check for me. He returned with a new Rag and Bone shoe bag for me for which I thanked him profusely. So it seems that maybe for some brands they save them and others they just leave to wander about? I would think that they would save the Vince ones, but those were definitely on walkabout.


----------



## pecknnibble

Ajx said:


> The sale shoes at the NRs I've been too are never in their correct boxes. This past week I saw a few non-Vince boxes with non-Vince shoes with Vince shoe bags in them. It was weird. I purchased a pair of Rag and Bone boots, which funny enough were in a Vince box, and asked at the register if they had any Rag and Bone shoe bags. The SA said he thought they might save those in the back and was nice enough to go check for me. He returned with a new Rag and Bone shoe bag for me for which I thanked him profusely. So it seems that maybe for some brands they save them and others they just leave to wander about? I would think that they would save the Vince ones, but those were definitely on walkabout.




Oh how nice of him! Good to know


----------



## JNH14

Ajx said:


> The sale shoes at the NRs I've been too are never in their correct boxes. This past week I saw a few non-Vince boxes with non-Vince shoes with Vince shoe bags in them. It was weird. I purchased a pair of Rag and Bone boots, which funny enough were in a Vince box, and asked at the register if they had any Rag and Bone shoe bags. The SA said he thought they might save those in the back and was nice enough to go check for me. He returned with a new Rag and Bone shoe bag for me for which I thanked him profusely. So it seems that maybe for some brands they save them and others they just leave to wander about? I would think that they would save the Vince ones, but those were definitely on walkabout.


 

When I bought my Rag and Bone boots they came in the right box, but no shoe bags.  Didn't know they had them.  Even my Prada heels from Saks didn't come with any shoe bags.


----------



## Helloitsjackk

knight said:


> FOUND Burberry Belt gold buckle and reversible belt at Nordstrom Rack for $139.97 plus tax! Retails $375!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the name of the belt? I tried searching online and various websites that has the exact belt, sells FAKE versions of it! Did Nordstrom Rack unknowingly sell me a fake?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED!




Someone commented on a YouTube video of it and the said that they asked a Burberry employee and they said it was fake.


----------



## hongc2

It could possibly be a fake. I once found a MCM tote bag, worn and refinished tag, and upon closer examination, it just didn't seem right. The leather felt cheap, the bag was extremely light, hardwear was plastic like, and inside had a tear mark by the hardware. I gave to to a sales associate and told them it was a fake, and she took back to the stock room. I feel like people might return fakes at full line stores and then they somehow end up at Rack.


----------



## buyingpig

knight said:


> FOUND Burberry Belt gold buckle and reversible belt at Nordstrom Rack for $139.97 plus tax! Retails $375!
> 
> Does anyone know the name of the belt? I tried searching online and various websites that has the exact belt, sells FAKE versions of it! Did Nordstrom Rack unknowingly sell me a fake?!?
> 
> 
> ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED!



I would ask in the Burberry authentication thread. They probably know more there. Good luck!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Redondo Beach, Ca
Miu Miu's







Prada's


----------



## PetiteFromSF

HeartMyMJs said:


> Redondo Beach, Ca
> Miu Miu's
> View attachment 3116557
> 
> View attachment 3116559
> 
> View attachment 3116562
> 
> 
> Prada's
> View attachment 3116565
> 
> View attachment 3116569
> 
> View attachment 3116570



Those are two pairs I own!  I love both!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

elisainthecity said:


> Those are two pairs I own!  I love both!




Awesome!!!  They are both lovely!!!


----------



## ladycee

Yes I meant red tagged but I guess auto correct didn't like that and changed it lol. Ok thank you I seen it was twice as much in store when they first arrived a couple months back but now looks like it's half that price so I'm hoping its red tagged! Thank you for answering &#128522;

Sorry I can't quote for some reason &#128545;


----------



## knight

@Helloitsjackk, @hongc2, @buyingpig

THANK YOU. This is why I love purseforum, everyone is always so helpful!  

I saw the same exact video on YouTube, and now I am starting to worry. Everytime I buy an item from Nordstrom Rack, I can always pull up the exact item on Nordstrom website, and even if it's sold out, the item's page is still up but with this belt is to no avail. I know it's not Nordstrom's fault because their return policy is amazing but really really REALLY lenient, but still, I'm a bit sadden if it's fake!

I will ask the Burberry thread as well call Nordstrom Full Line Stores and see if someone can help identify this belt!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

knight said:


> @Helloitsjackk, @hongc2, @buyingpig
> 
> THANK YOU. This is why I love purseforum, everyone is always so helpful!
> 
> I saw the same exact video on YouTube, and now I am starting to worry. Everytime I buy an item from Nordstrom Rack, I can always pull up the exact item on Nordstrom website, and even if it's sold out, the item's page is still up but with this belt is to no avail. I know it's not Nordstrom's fault because their return policy is amazing but really really REALLY lenient, but still, I'm a bit sadden if it's fake!
> 
> I will ask the Burberry thread as well call Nordstrom Full Line Stores and see if someone can help identify this belt!



That's totally what I do as well. I always look up the item online before purchasing (or after if I'm in a rush).
I hope it's not a fake  It's a lovely buckle.


----------



## Pao9

deathcookie said:


> I bought 2 pairs of sunglasses in the last week and both times my NR told me they don't have any cases in stock and to go ask another store.  Which I thought was weird.  There must be so much trash if they are discarding shoeboxes, sunglasses cases, etc.  I understand they probably don't have room to store that kind of stuff but still - show me the dumpster behind my NR so I can go dumpster dive for that stuff. hahaha!




The same happened To me! They don't have any cases!


----------



## knight

@elisainthecity


I do the same thing too in stores! It's a really lovely buckle and the details in amazing on the buckle as well as the leather belt. The holes looks like it has never been use and now I can probably figure out why 

I called Nordstrom Men's furnishing and they don't recognize it, and I called Burberry customer service and sent them a picture and they said they have not made that style in awhile, so now I am even more worried. I hope an authenticator in purseforum can find me the name of it at least. I am so close to returning the belt!


----------



## babycinnamon

knight said:


> @elisainthecity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do the same thing too in stores! It's a really lovely buckle and the details in amazing on the buckle as well as the leather belt. The holes looks like it has never been use and now I can probably figure out why
> 
> 
> 
> I called Nordstrom Men's furnishing and they don't recognize it, and I called Burberry customer service and sent them a picture and they said they have not made that style in awhile, so now I am even more worried. I hope an authenticator in purseforum can find me the name of it at least. I am so close to returning the belt!




It's a nice looking belt but I think I'd return it if I were you. It's not a ton of money but I'd rather be safe and hold onto my money than be sorry if I found out later that it was a fake. 

If it is actually fake, it'll be awful for the next (unknowing) person that buys it if NR puts it back on the floor to be sold


----------



## IStuckACello

knight said:


> @elisainthecity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do the same thing too in stores! It's a really lovely buckle and the details in amazing on the buckle as well as the leather belt. The holes looks like it has never been use and now I can probably figure out why
> 
> 
> 
> I called Nordstrom Men's furnishing and they don't recognize it, and I called Burberry customer service and sent them a picture and they said they have not made that style in awhile, so now I am even more worried. I hope an authenticator in purseforum can find me the name of it at least. I am so close to returning the belt!




It's a refurb right? Even though Burberry hasn't made it in awhile, someone could have returned one years later to the full-line store then it got sent to the Rack. And as far as mens furnishings department goes, the store may have never received a similar one or the sales person too new to catch it...
But I agree if you're going to feel iffy about it forever then return it. I have one Tiffany ring I think is probably fake and just can't love it


----------



## buyingpig

I bought this Balenciaga crossbody/hobo for $460. Will be $345 after PA. It has a small pen mark on the front, but I fell in love with the color. So ended up buying it.


----------



## knight

@babycinnamon

If I can't get it authenticated by the end of the week, I will most definitely return it! I think I am bias because I just really love Burberry and this was like an amazing find but I refuse to own fakes! 

@IStuckACello


Yes, it's an altered or refurbish tag and it comes up assorted when the UPC code is refurbished! I always told to believe if an item has been return or it's been on the floor too long because everything has a "shelf life" they get sent to their Last Clearance Arizona store.  And what you said it totally true, everyone I asked in the Mens Furnishing Department store (I spoke to 5 people) said they only been there at most ONE year. Ridiculous! I didn't expect Gandalf, but I expected someone with knowledge or if Nordstrom had a picture index roledex or something on their computer!

And the Tiffany ring, that is such a tough call! You should get it appraise to know for sure! Don't torment yourself with that.


Finally, I'm not even mad that I was sold a fake, what I'm irked about is that I am *unable* to find any semblance of the belt/buckle online (I WENT THROUGH 22 PAGES OF GOOGLE AND COUNTING LOL). "_People forget, but the internet remember_s." It doesn't show up on Nordstrom, or Burberry website in Google's images and the only websites it shows up in is on fake websites that sells from China! And everyone I ask, says they don't recognize the belt. So the question is, where are the counterfeiter getting the inspiration for this belt and why does every counterfeiter on every website have the same exact style? If you're counterfeiting, you copy an already known existing item, but they are counterfeiting a counterfeit? Or do some counterfeiter have their own Creative Director? If they do, they are on the wrong side of the industry! Does this make sense? Have I fallen into the matrix or poke a hole in some weird fashion theory?!?


----------



## Michelle1x

I got a pair of Tom Ford purple whitney sunnies (in a McQueen box) for $129.35 red tag at the Persimmon place NR today.  They still have a pair of TF cat eye glasses there.

Not a great deal, but ok with the CTR discount.  I haven't had much luck seeing TF for under $100, has anybody here?

I'm thinking maybe I can visit the full line store and exchange the McQueen box for a TF box.

UPDATE: Everyone seems to love TF sunnies, me included but the ones I bought are not all that rare- they are the Whitney in purple.  Here are the same ones at Lastcall and overstock.
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...-Sunglasses/10237668/product.html?searchidx=3
http://www.lastcall.com/TOM-FORD-Wr...id%3D286055&eItemId=prod31550013&cmCat=search


----------



## Michelle1x

knight said:


> @babycinnamon
> 
> If I can't get it authenticated by the end of the week, I will most definitely return it! I think I am bias because I just really love Burberry and this was like an amazing find but I refuse to own fakes!
> 
> @IStuckACello
> 
> 
> Yes, it's an altered or refurbish tag and it comes up assorted when the UPC code is refurbished! I always told to believe if an item has been return or it's been on the floor too long because everything has a "shelf life" they get sent to their Last Clearance Arizona store.  And what you said it totally true, everyone I asked in the Mens Furnishing Department store (I spoke to 5 people) said they only been there at most ONE year. Ridiculous! I didn't expect Gandalf, but I expected someone with knowledge or if Nordstrom had a picture index roledex or something on their computer!
> 
> And the Tiffany ring, that is such a tough call! You should get it appraise to know for sure! Don't torment yourself with that.
> 
> 
> Finally, I'm not even mad that I was sold a fake, what I'm irked about is that I am *unable* to find any semblance of the belt/buckle online (I WENT THROUGH 22 PAGES OF GOOGLE AND COUNTING LOL). "_People forget, but the internet remember_s." It doesn't show up on Nordstrom, or Burberry website in Google's images and the only websites it shows up in is on fake websites that sells from China! And everyone I ask, says they don't recognize the belt. So the question is, where are the counterfeiter getting the inspiration for this belt and why does every counterfeiter on every website have the same exact style? If you're counterfeiting, you copy an already known existing item, but they are counterfeiting a counterfeit? Or do some counterfeiter have their own Creative Director? If they do, they are on the wrong side of the industry! Does this make sense? Have I fallen into the matrix or poke a hole in some weird fashion theory?!?


Hi- as frustrating as it seems - that old "the internet remembers" byline doesn't seem to work for goods and products.  I know, because I used to have a consulting job where I traveled constantly and needed a lot of work clothes from brands like Hugo Boss.  Then I "retired" from that job and wanted to sell some of those clothes on ebay.  These were things I purchased myself -mostly online- from 2006-2011 and I had an IMPOSSIBLE TIME finding stock photos or pictures of any kind to list this stuff on ebay.  For the retailers, it seems like their old stuff just disappears.


----------



## Michelle1x

buyingpig said:


> I bought this Balenciaga crossbody/hobo for $460. Will be $345 after PA. It has a small pen mark on the front, but I fell in love with the color. So ended up buying it.




Great deal, I'm still hoping to find some summer-color designer bags on the first day of CTR.   I doubt there will be any other Bals for that price going into the fall.


----------



## girlhasbags

I am sorry to ask this again but when is the next CTR?


----------



## NicoleAngelina

girlhasbags said:


> I am sorry to ask this again but when is the next CTR?



Friday!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Michelle1x said:


> Hi- as frustrating as it seems - that old "the internet remembers" byline doesn't seem to work for goods and products.  I know, because I used to have a consulting job where I traveled constantly and needed a lot of work clothes from brands like Hugo Boss.  Then I "retired" from that job and wanted to sell some of those clothes on ebay.  These were things I purchased myself -mostly online- from 2006-2011 and I had an IMPOSSIBLE TIME finding stock photos or pictures of any kind to list this stuff on ebay.  For the retailers, it seems like their old stuff just disappears.


 
Totally agree. I save stock photos of my items, because I have been in the situation before, 2 years later you cannont find any stok photos, lucky to find reseller photo on ebay or poshmark, ....


----------



## ilysukixD

PM for location!
I was debated to get the YSL bag but it don't like the snakeskin design.  Hope you ladies would take advantage of the CtR sale and purchase it!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Michelle1x said:


> I got a pair of Tom Ford purple whitney sunnies (in a McQueen box) for $129.35 red tag at the Persimmon place NR today.  They still have a pair of TF cat eye glasses there.
> 
> Not a great deal, but ok with the CTR discount.  I haven't had much luck seeing TF for under $100, has anybody here?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe I can visit the full line store and exchange the McQueen box for a TF box.
> 
> UPDATE: Everyone seems to love TF sunnies, me included but the ones I bought are not all that rare- they are the Whitney in purple.  Here are the same ones at Lastcall and overstock.
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...-Sunglasses/10237668/product.html?searchidx=3
> http://www.lastcall.com/TOM-FORD-Wr...id%3D286055&eItemId=prod31550013&cmCat=search




Do you remember which TF cat eye they had or how much they were?


----------



## Michelle1x

LuxeDeb said:


> Do you remember which TF cat eye they had or how much they were?



They were purple anastasias - just like this stock photo
Red tag $139 I believe.  They'll give you a case but there are no TF cases.  I opted to get the best case I could find there (McQueen) and try to replace it at the full line store.

But check the internet because there are TF sunnies on the web for close to these prices.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Michelle1x said:


> They were purple anastasias - just like this stock photo
> Red tag $139 I believe.  They'll give you a case but there are no TF cases.  I opted to get the best case I could find there (McQueen) and try to replace it at the full line store.
> 
> But check the internet because there are TF sunnies on the web for close to these prices.




Thanks. Yea that price is just ok for the Anastasias. Similar prices online. You got a great price on the ones you got, especially with a pa for CTR. I would have loved those! I have seen that style in Dallas Racks but they always sell out before they get a good markdown.


----------



## Michelle1x

LuxeDeb said:


> Thanks. Yea that price is just ok for the Anastasias. Similar prices online. You got a great price on the ones you got, especially with a pa for CTR. I would have loved those! I have seen that style in Dallas Racks but they always sell out before they get a good markdown.



I'm keeping them if I can get a TF case from Nordstrom but otherwise I'm going to return them.  I'll try to do that before Monday and let you know, if you want them.

The purple whitneys must be discontinuing and there are some around.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Finally got my Rockstuds!!!!! I've been waiting almost 2 years for these. Both were refurbs so no PA but I think I can deal 












Rockstud dreams can come true!


----------



## Dahls

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got my Rockstuds!!!!! I've been waiting almost 2 years for these. Both were refurbs so no PA but I think I can deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstud dreams can come true!




Awesome!!!!! Such great colors too! I think it gives all us Rockstud hunters some hope &#128515;


----------



## cmm62

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got my Rockstuds!!!!! I've been waiting almost 2 years for these. Both were refurbs so no PA but I think I can deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstud dreams can come true!




Love the all black - congrats!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got my Rockstuds!!!!! I've been waiting almost 2 years for these. Both were refurbs so no PA but I think I can deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstud dreams can come true!


 


Lucky you!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got my Rockstuds!!!!! I've been waiting almost 2 years for these. Both were refurbs so no PA but I think I can deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstud dreams can come true!




I looooove them! Wish I could find some here!


----------



## deathcookie

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got my Rockstuds!!!!! I've been waiting almost 2 years for these. Both were refurbs so no PA but I think I can deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstud dreams can come true!



Beautiful!  Congrats!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

HonuBags helped me get these a while back but they ended up being too big. I thought I could make them work because reviews said they ran small because I'm actually a 6.5. But they were an inch too big so I've decided to return them. They are at Honolulu NR now. Hopefully someone can snag them during CTR


----------



## yakusoku.af

Here is some of the stuff I spotted at Honolulu NR today
Jimmy Choo


Charlotte Olympia


Theory Suede skirt for 94%




Burberry jeans with the nova check fabric on the seam




Max Mara skirt


----------



## IStuckACello

yakusoku.af said:


> Here is some of the stuff I spotted at Honolulu NR today
> Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 3117514
> 
> Charlotte Olympia
> View attachment 3117515
> 
> Theory Suede skirt for 94%
> View attachment 3117517
> 
> View attachment 3117516
> 
> Burberry jeans with the nova check fabric on the seam
> View attachment 3117518
> 
> View attachment 3117519
> 
> Max Mara skirt
> View attachment 3117520
> 
> View attachment 3117521




Do you know what size the theory skirt is? Thanks for posting!


----------



## yakusoku.af

IStuckACello said:


> Do you know what size the theory skirt is? Thanks for posting!




It's a sz 2! Sorry I had another pic of the tag with the size showing but the nail polish on my thumb is really chipped and I didn't want to post that pic lol 
Seems like a great deal! But the weather in Hawaii isn't ideal for suede so I left without it


----------



## buyingpig

yakusoku.af said:


> It's a sz 2! Sorry I had another pic of the tag with the size showing but the nail polish on my thumb is really chipped and I didn't want to post that pic lol
> Seems like a great deal! But the weather in Hawaii isn't ideal for suede so I left without it



Lol, you are so honest


----------



## cuhlee

Saw these in sz 4.5 and sz 6 at Oxnard NR. Didn't buy either of them. Also saw these sz 7 red tagged 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sorry couldn't get better pics but had to rush.


----------



## yakusoku.af

buyingpig said:


> Lol, you are so honest




I saw my thumb in the original pic and I realized I need to re paint my nails lol


----------



## krissa

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got my Rockstuds!!!!! I've been waiting almost 2 years for these. Both were refurbs so no PA but I think I can deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstud dreams can come true!



Insane that you found two pairs!! Congrats


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks! It is crazy that I got two pairs after waiting for these for so long. I really had just given up hope and there they were...



Dahls said:


> Awesome!!!!! Such great colors too! I think it gives all us Rockstud hunters some hope &#128515;





cmm62 said:


> Love the all black - congrats!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Lucky you!!  Congrats!!!





yakusoku.af said:


> I looooove them! Wish I could find some here!





deathcookie said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!!





krissa said:


> Insane that you found two pairs!! Congrats


----------



## scgirl212

Beautiful red Chloe Drew bag, I'm pretty sure it's the small size, worn and refinish tag..$619! I left it there...PM me for location!


----------



## chizan8384

scgirl212 said:


> Beautiful red Chloe Drew bag, I'm pretty sure it's the small size, worn and refinish tag..$619! I left it there...PM me for location!
> 
> View attachment 3117599




I PM'ed you


----------



## ashlie

elisainthecity said:


> Oh man! CL sightings at the rack are rare. Wish they were a 5/5.5!




The nieman last call and saks off 5th in woodbury always has the small sizes in CLs!


----------



## irissix

scgirl212 said:


> Beautiful red Chloe Drew bag, I'm pretty sure it's the small size, worn and refinish tag..$619! I left it there...PM me for location!
> 
> View attachment 3117599




Love this forum - thanks to scgirl212, this is on her way to me! I've been eyeing it for such a long time but couldn't justify the original 1850$ retail price to myself. For a third of the price, I can make it mine without feeling guilty


----------



## cmm62

irissix said:


> Love this forum - thanks to scgirl212, this is on her way to me! I've been eyeing it for such a long time but couldn't justify the original 1850$ retail price to myself. For a third of the price, I can make it mine without feeling guilty




Lucky duck!! The red is so lovely. Post it when you get it! This forum is the best.


----------



## pinkfeet

I am so grossed out at the foot crude in those Valentinos, I can't believe they put them on the floor. 

Or is the lining peeling off??


----------



## authenticplease

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got my Rockstuds!!!!! I've been waiting almost 2 years for these. Both were refurbs so no PA but I think I can deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstud dreams can come true!



Congrats, Shoppinggalnyc!  Your wait really paid off

The metallic pair is new for fall/winter and still FP everywhere


----------



## cuhlee

pinkfeet said:


> I am so grossed out at the foot crude in those Valentinos, I can't believe they put them on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Or is the lining peeling off??




Lol agreed. The size 6 were clean. I didn't take a close look bc 4.5 is way  too small for me and was rushed but I think it was just dirt? Didn't seem to be peeling at all


----------



## Dahls

Great buy and beautiful color on the Chloe bag!!


----------



## pinky7129

These were my finds today!

And best news?

The AB were labeled as 38-39.
Two of them I paid 23, and the last?! 1 PENNY!!!!

It rang up as that and they honored it!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

No way! That's crazy that they are current season  Thanks for the info!



authenticplease said:


> Congrats, Shoppinggalnyc!  Your wait really paid off
> 
> The metallic pair is new for fall/winter and still FP everywhere



Yay! I'll have to check bracelets tomorrow 



pinky7129 said:


> These were my finds today!
> 
> And best news?
> 
> The AB were labeled as 38-39.
> Two of them I paid 23, and the last?! 1 PENNY!!!!
> 
> It rang up as that and they honored it!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

ashlie said:


> The nieman last call and saks off 5th in woodbury always has the small sizes in CLs!




Thank you!!!!!  Crossing my fingers.


----------



## applecidered

scgirl212 said:


> Beautiful red Chloe Drew bag, I'm pretty sure it's the small size, worn and refinish tag..$619! I left it there...PM me for location!
> 
> View attachment 3117599


Wow! Stunning bag!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I've been laying low and staying away from the rack and this forum cuz I bought a new car and am trying be good! Anywho I went to the rack today and they had some cute shoes. I didn't buy any of these.


----------



## sunnysideup8283




----------



## bakeacookie

Jimmy Choo is out in abundance! 

Do they make outlet shoes? Some of the prices are pretty high.


----------



## ashlie

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 3111801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe booties $299, size 39
> 
> View attachment 3111806
> 
> CL $249.99 size 39.5 dm me if you're interested. I have it on hold and I'll let you know where and the name.




Are the CLs still available? I've been dying for this pair and that is my size!!


----------



## ashlie

bakeacookie said:


> Jimmy Choo is out in abundance!
> 
> Do they make outlet shoes? Some of the prices are pretty high.




Jimmy choo does have an outlet. I'm not sure how much the prices vary though when compared to the rack.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Got this amazing Rag & Bone dress for about $95 (after CTR pricing). There was a small snag in the back and they agreed that they'd give me the CTR pricing early + an extra 5% off. 

Saw the below Ferragamos for $163 before CTR in blue. The barcode wouldn't scan on the app . Was super tempted to buy, but they weren't too comfy. 

Interesting note: The R&B dress says "store exclusive" on the label. I think this was made for NR/other discount stores because the only other place I saw it online was on TheOutnet. Conversely, it could have been only in R&B stores and then sold to NR/TheOutnet as overstock. Regardless, I love it!


----------



## Pao9

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got my Rockstuds!!!!! I've been waiting almost 2 years for these. Both were refurbs so no PA but I think I can deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstud dreams can come true!




Amazing! They are the heel height I look for! Do you have the code? Thanks!!!


----------



## leilani01

Metro Point:

Stuart Weitzman flats - Size 6 (located in the regular shoe racks)


----------



## klynneann

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got my Rockstuds!!!!! I've been waiting almost 2 years for these. Both were refurbs so no PA but I think I can deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstud dreams can come true!



I am so jealous! Those black ones! And in the height I want! Congrats!


----------



## gail13

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got my Rockstuds!!!!! I've been waiting almost 2 years for these. Both were refurbs so no PA but I think I can deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstud dreams can come true!



Such a great find!  I just bought a pair at full price with a GC that comes with purchase-I gave up a being able to find any.  I got that bronze and it's a great color.  Refurbished shoes won't be able to be scanned and located in the system.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I went to the outlet in Woodbury not too long ago and shared pics and prices on my blog. The prices seemed higher than Rack prices to me but most pieces looked like past season merchandise. I wouldn't be surprised if they had outlet exclusive merchandise but honestly I forgot to ask. I have been seeing a lot of generic looking Choo bags at the Rack but shoes I've seen look legit. 



bakeacookie said:


> Jimmy Choo is out in abundance!
> 
> Do they make outlet shoes? Some of the prices are pretty high.



Thanks guys! And Pao me too! They were worn and refurbished so I don't think you can track them. Gail I had just given up too and there they were...



Pao9 said:


> Amazing! They are the heel height I look for! Do you have the code? Thanks!!!





klynneann said:


> I am so jealous! Those black ones! And in the height I want! Congrats!





gail13 said:


> Such a great find!  I just bought a pair at full price with a GC that comes with purchase-I gave up a being able to find any.  I got that bronze and it's a great color.  Refurbished shoes won't be able to be scanned and located in the system.


----------



## pecknnibble

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got my Rockstuds!!!!! I've been waiting almost 2 years for these. Both were refurbs so no PA but I think I can deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstud dreams can come true!




Wow amazing find!!


----------



## krissa

I know it sounds cheesy, but sometimes I swear certain deals and the timing is just meant for you. Like when I found my Burberry hiding in plain sight when I had mentally decided to just bite the bullet on a quilted coat for $300 with a coupon.


----------



## rutabaga

The SA at the jimmy choo outlet here said they don't make for-outlet merchandise.

This thread always gets me excited but when I go to my NR it's always the same stuff as last time.


----------



## ashlie

i*bella said:


> The SA at the jimmy choo outlet here said they don't make for-outlet merchandise.
> 
> This thread always gets me excited but when I go to my NR it's always the same stuff as last time.



Haha, I started reading this thread and I felt the same way, super excited. However, I never find ANYTHING good. The only thing I have found on a deal was a NorthFace for $100 instead of $200. I actually found it last nigh!


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> I know it sounds cheesy, but sometimes I swear certain deals and the timing is just meant for you. Like when I found my Burberry hiding in plain sight when I had mentally decided to just bite the bullet on a quilted coat for $300 with a coupon.




Where can you use a coupon on the quilted jacket? Been lusting after one.


----------



## applecidered

Same with me and CTR... as someone who doesn't have much free time after work I just order stuff online and then return them if they don't fit well...  B&M usually picked through by 6, 7pm. I do occasionally see the same items over and over with no additional markdown.


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> Where can you use a coupon on the quilted jacket? Been lusting after one.



This was back when Bloomies was having their f&f and I was going to price match to Nordys.


----------



## mranda

i*bella said:


> The SA at the jimmy choo outlet here said they don't make for-outlet merchandise.
> 
> This thread always gets me excited but when I go to my NR it's always the same stuff as last time.



This is totally me! I'm always thinking I need to check out my rack when I read this thread. Then I go and there is never anything exciting!! It's been a LONG time since I found something at my racks.


----------



## deltalady

Square Prada Baroque sunglasses in latte are available. 1 pair for $99.97


----------



## sarasmom

mranda said:


> This is totally me! I'm always thinking I need to check out my rack when I read this thread. Then I go and there is never anything exciting!! It's been a LONG time since I found something at my racks.



I don't have time to go that often either but i was off work on tuesday and found a few things including a rebecca minkoff bag red tagged. Usually the red tags at my store are junk (at least by the time i can get there). I guess you have to go often and go early...if you have that kind of time. I was chit chatting with a SA that day and she told me that they get several personal shoppers and regular customers that come almost daily and first thing when they open.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

UPDATED: I think another TPF'er was able to get it. This is at perimeter but it's the small


----------



## pigrabbit

Colaluvstrvl said:


> This is at perimeter but it's the small



I called the store and they couldn't find it


----------



## yakusoku.af

Stopped by Honolulu NR again. Saw a few new things but I ended up not buying anything
Moschino bucket bag




Moschino iPhone 5 case $27.97 red tag


Moschino


Burberry rain boots


Tory Burch sz 4 if you have really small feet. I could fit my 6.5 feet but my heel hung over just a bit. 


Short Hunter rain boots 


Stuart Weitzman Nudist? The heel was really short maybe 1-2 inches? 


Dior Heels


----------



## yakusoku.af

More from Honolulu NR
Iro Jacket, must be an assorted tag because the regular price must be a lot more than $189.  It was on the sz M clearance rack




Found Michael Kors heels with a Net A Porter tag on them. The SKU on the bottom matched the style that came when I googled the style name. They were on sale for $74 red ticket. Wonder how they ended up at the rack though. Also saw other pairs of the same style with no NAP tag but same clearance price.


----------



## remy12

As of an hour ago these shoes were available at Topanga. Lots of designer clothes, but not on sale. There was also a Jimmy Choo silver glitter shoe in 8.5, but not on sale. Sorry about the bad pictures.


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> This was back when Bloomies was having their f&f and I was going to price match to Nordys.




Thanks! Would NR price match the f&f sale?

Saks f&f didn't include Burberry when I checked.


----------



## buyingpig

sparksfly said:


> Thanks! Would NR price match the f&f sale?
> 
> Saks f&f didn't include Burberry when I checked.



I believe most F&F will include Burberry Brit, but not London or Prorsum.


----------



## sparksfly

buyingpig said:


> I believe most F&F will include Burberry Brit, but not London or Prorsum.




Oh ok!

Just trying to figure out the best way to get one cheap.


----------



## daisygrl

Colaluvstrvl said:


> UPDATED: I think another TPF'er was able to get it. This is at perimeter but it's the small




My dream bag!!!!!! Gorgeous. Is it still there?


----------



## Michelle1x

I'm not having much luck at all this time around.
I bought this Love Moschino mini bag for $67 ($89 red tagged), but mine does not have the tassel so I will be returning it.

I was able to get some of their Aussie sunscreen for about $4.50 ($6 red tagged, regular $8) and some the youth as we know it night cream for about $32 ($45 red tagged).


----------



## elle woods

yakusoku.af said:


> Stopped by Honolulu NR again. Saw a few new things but I ended up not buying anything
> Moschino bucket bag
> View attachment 3118721
> 
> View attachment 3118722
> 
> Moschino iPhone 5 case $27.97 red tag
> View attachment 3118723
> 
> Moschino
> View attachment 3118725
> 
> Burberry rain boots
> View attachment 3118726
> 
> Tory Burch sz 4 if you have really small feet. I could fit my 6.5 feet but my heel hung over just a bit.
> View attachment 3118727
> 
> Short Hunter rain boots
> View attachment 3118728
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Nudist? The heel was really short maybe 1-2 inches?
> View attachment 3118729
> 
> Dior Heels
> View attachment 3118730




Do you know if it's possible to put the tb sandals on hold? My cousin lives in Honolulu so I want to beg her to get them for me but I don't think she can go in until Monday [emoji22]


----------



## applecidered

sarasmom said:


> I don't have time to go that often either but i was off work on tuesday and found a few things including a rebecca minkoff bag red tagged. Usually the red tags at my store are junk (at least by the time i can get there). I guess you have to go often and go early...if you have that kind of time. I was chit chatting with a SA that day and she told me that they get several personal shoppers and regular customers that come almost daily and first thing when they open.


Pretty sure that's how you get the good deals! You gotta be not working, and have spending money while not working, to nab those. Wish I can fall into that blessed category


----------



## yakusoku.af

elle woods said:


> Do you know if it's possible to put the tb sandals on hold? My cousin lives in Honolulu so I want to beg her to get them for me but I don't think she can go in until Monday [emoji22]




I think they only hold till the end of the day. I think it might be easier for you to call the store and do a phone order since they won't hold it for 3 days.  It's only $7.95 for shipping and that's cheaper than a USPS flat rate box if you were going to have your cousin ship it to you. 
If I see it I'll put it on hold but no guarantee it will be there till Monday since they will put it back when the hold expires.


----------



## elle woods

yakusoku.af said:


> I think they only hold till the end of the day. I think it might be easier for you to call the store and do a phone order since they won't hold it for 3 days.  It's only $7.95 for shipping and that's cheaper than a USPS flat rate box if you were going to have your cousin ship it to you.
> If I see it I'll put it on hold but no guarantee it will be there till Monday since they will put it back when the hold expires.




I sent you a pm [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ladycee

deltalady said:


> Square Prada Baroque sunglasses in latte are available. 1 pair for $99.97


 
Mind sharing the sku


----------



## ladycee

What rack is the has the best finds in San Diego or Chula Vista area? I will be in the area briefly and would love to know if any are worth visiting


----------



## strawberry_pai

This is probably the best deal I've had for sunglasses!  I got this Celine sunnies for only $70! (It was supposed to around 90 but I have a $20 note so I only payed $70!) .I have never seen a red tagged Celine sunnies before so I don't want to miss my chance


----------



## shopcity

First time posting...has anyone had issues getting a PA during CTR for 'designer' items specifically?  I've had PAs done in the past without any problems.  However, today when I visited the Lakewood Rack, the manager stated they do not price adjust on designer items (Rag and Bone, Theory, etc.)

I asked if this was a new policy, he stated this has been ongoing since they implemented the PA 7-day policy.  I showed him the back of the receipt which does not indicate designer items are excluded from CTR.  He didn't have much of an argument besides "store policy" due to it being unfair to take advantage of designer items prior to CTR actual dates.  I'd definitely would like to hear others experiences with PAs.


----------



## strawberry_pai

shopcity said:


> First time posting...has anyone had issues getting a PA during CTR for 'designer' items specifically?  I've had PAs done in the past without any problems.  However, today when I visited the Lakewood Rack, the manager stated they do not price adjust on designer items (Rag and Bone, Theory, etc.)
> 
> I asked if this was a new policy, he stated this has been ongoing since they implemented the PA 7-day policy.  I showed him the back of the receipt which does not indicate designer items are excluded from CTR.  He didn't have much of an argument besides "store policy" due to it being unfair to take advantage of designer items prior to CTR actual dates.  I'd definitely would like to hear others experiences with PAs.



I never had an issue regarding PA. I got a PA with my purchases (my purchase was within the 7day limit so there wasn't any issues). You can try to check out other NR near you and get a PA there. Some managers can be really strict so I think the only way you can get a PA is to go to other stores near you.

I'm sorry about your experience


----------



## yakusoku.af

ladycee said:


> What rack is the has the best finds in San Diego or Chula Vista area? I will be in the area briefly and would love to know if any are worth visiting




My friend that lives in Chula Vista always tells me Mission Valley is better than Plaza Bonita.


----------



## cmm62

shopcity said:


> First time posting...has anyone had issues getting a PA during CTR for 'designer' items specifically?  I've had PAs done in the past without any problems.  However, today when I visited the Lakewood Rack, the manager stated they do not price adjust on designer items (Rag and Bone, Theory, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> I asked if this was a new policy, he stated this has been ongoing since they implemented the PA 7-day policy.  I showed him the back of the receipt which does not indicate designer items are excluded from CTR.  He didn't have much of an argument besides "store policy" due to it being unfair to take advantage of designer items prior to CTR actual dates.  I'd definitely would like to hear others experiences with PAs.




That stinks. I've never had any problems though it's only been classiques entier and equipment items that I've had a PA on. I know they don't PA blue tags from the clearance rack but that's it. Never heard of this policy.


----------



## deltalady

ladycee said:


> Mind sharing the sku



Sunglasses have generic skus for the brand. Searching with the sku will only yield you results for any style Prada sunglasses.


----------



## Shopmore

shopcity said:


> First time posting...has anyone had issues getting a PA during CTR for 'designer' items specifically?  I've had PAs done in the past without any problems.  However, today when I visited the Lakewood Rack, the manager stated they do not price adjust on designer items (Rag and Bone, Theory, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> I asked if this was a new policy, he stated this has been ongoing since they implemented the PA 7-day policy.  I showed him the back of the receipt which does not indicate designer items are excluded from CTR.  He didn't have much of an argument besides "store policy" due to it being unfair to take advantage of designer items prior to CTR actual dates.  I'd definitely would like to hear others experiences with PAs.




I was able to get my pair of Saint Laurent flats adjusted yesterday with no issue.  There was a time earlier this summer when they had to check to see if a certain department's items could be allowed the PA.  My items were HL, Joie, and Vince and they were able to PA.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

shopcity said:


> First time posting...has anyone had issues getting a PA during CTR for 'designer' items specifically?  I've had PAs done in the past without any problems.  However, today when I visited the Lakewood Rack, the manager stated they do not price adjust on designer items (Rag and Bone, Theory, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> I asked if this was a new policy, he stated this has been ongoing since they implemented the PA 7-day policy.  I showed him the back of the receipt which does not indicate designer items are excluded from CTR.  He didn't have much of an argument besides "store policy" due to it being unfair to take advantage of designer items prior to CTR actual dates.  I'd definitely would like to hear others experiences with PAs.




I was able to get price adjustment on burberry items without any problem


----------



## bakeacookie

Wow. Good to know Lakewood is being weird about their PAs. I usually go to South Bay or Metro Pointe when I'm doing my PAs.


----------



## pcil

shopcity said:


> First time posting...has anyone had issues getting a PA during CTR for 'designer' items specifically?  I've had PAs done in the past without any problems.  However, today when I visited the Lakewood Rack, the manager stated they do not price adjust on designer items (Rag and Bone, Theory, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> I asked if this was a new policy, he stated this has been ongoing since they implemented the PA 7-day policy.  I showed him the back of the receipt which does not indicate designer items are excluded from CTR.  He didn't have much of an argument besides "store policy" due to it being unfair to take advantage of designer items prior to CTR actual dates.  I'd definitely would like to hear others experiences with PAs.




It happened to me one time, just go to another NR near you.


----------



## scgirl212

bakeacookie said:


> Wow. Good to know Lakewood is being weird about their PAs. I usually go to South Bay or Metro Pointe when I'm doing my PAs.





Last time I got a PA at MetroPointe for a pair of Dior shoes the lady said they don't do it for designer items, but she would do it as a "one time courtesy". I haven't tried a PA since though!


----------



## bakeacookie

scgirl212 said:


> Last time I got a PA at MetroPointe for a pair of Dior shoes the lady said they don't do it for designer items, but she would do it as a "one time courtesy". I haven't tried a PA since though!




Weird. It must differ from person to person, or they're being more stringent on PAs. Bummer.


----------



## My3boyscde

I just left these Burberry espadrilles behind


----------



## Lushi

paid $675 including tax for this beauty, good deal or not, I have to think this throughly.


----------



## vt2159

D&G purses


----------



## vt2159

Longchamp purses


----------



## vt2159

Prada shoes


----------



## ladycee

yakusoku.af said:


> My friend that lives in Chula Vista always tells me Mission Valley is better than Plaza Bonita.




Thank you!


----------



## ladycee

pcil said:


> It happened to me one time, just go to another NR near you.



Nice score


----------



## ladycee

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3119515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paid $675 including tax for this beauty, good deal or not, I have to think this throughly.



How much was original price? Looks like an everyday bag to me so it would be worth it. But if you're not going to use it everyday not sure if I'd splurge that much imo


----------



## vt2159

Ps


----------



## Jenphx

The Nordstrom Rack near me had very little red tagged handbags. What was there were mainly Fossil brand. I was really disappointed. I did, however, purchase a pair of Aquatalia "Sweetie" boots for $41 that were regularly $450. Seemed like a great deal. I probably should have gone yesterday but I totally forgot about the CTR sale.


----------



## Cthai

vt2159 said:


> Prada shoes
> View attachment 3119532
> 
> View attachment 3119533
> 
> View attachment 3119534
> 
> View attachment 3119535


Would love the Prada flat if it wasn't white lol I would get it dirty so fast!


----------



## ladycee

Scored these Burberry glasses for $35 aft ctr originally $330


----------



## Lushi

ladycee said:


> How much was original price? Looks like an everyday bag to me so it would be worth it. But if you're not going to use it everyday not sure if I'd splurge that much imo




It's for daily use, i started to use stuff in it. And surprisingly I love how the compartments


----------



## Jenphx

ladycee, Love your sunglasses. Great find.


----------



## ladycee

Lushi said:


> It's for daily use, i started to use stuff in it. And surprisingly I love how the compartments




Awesome glad you love it's a great looking bag


----------



## starshine182

I got these Chloe sunglasses for $29 after CTR. The store I bought them at didn't have any cases. I asked at the other Rack near me & they dug through their drawer to find me a Chloe case. That was really nice of them to do that. 











I also found this Longchamp Neo Fantaisie for $35.


----------



## applecidered

starshine182 said:


> I got these Chloe sunglasses for $29 after CTR. The store I bought them at didn't have any cases. I asked at the other Rack near me & they dug through their drawer to find me a Chloe case. That was really nice of them to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found this Longchamp Neo Fantaisie for $35.


Good price for Longchamp!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

shopcity said:


> First time posting...has anyone had issues getting a PA during CTR for 'designer' items specifically?  I've had PAs done in the past without any problems.  However, today when I visited the Lakewood Rack, the manager stated they do not price adjust on designer items (Rag and Bone, Theory, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> I asked if this was a new policy, he stated this has been ongoing since they implemented the PA 7-day policy.  I showed him the back of the receipt which does not indicate designer items are excluded from CTR.  He didn't have much of an argument besides "store policy" due to it being unfair to take advantage of designer items prior to CTR actual dates.  I'd definitely would like to hear others experiences with PAs.




No problem at all in SF Bay Area. In fact, the sales associates told me to come back during CTR for a PA.


----------



## Michelle1x

Got these Pradas for $48.75 after CTR at Westgate... they have a few left (with the gold/yellow jewels, I didn't see any other purple)...
also just FYI the athletic shoes are well priced this CTR... I got these asics for about $32

Also I found out today *somebody* got a Yellow bucket Balenciaga at San Leandro... who was it.. one of us?  Come on own up!!!


----------



## ladycee

Michelle1x said:


> Got these Pradas for $48.75 after CTR at Westgate... they have a few left (with the gold/yellow jewels, I didn't see any other purple)...
> also just FYI the athletic shoes are well priced this CTR... I got these asics for about $32
> 
> Also I found out today *somebody* got a Yellow bucket Balenciaga at San Leandro... who was it.. one of us?  Come on own up!!!





Omg I saw those with different jewels about a month back. Wonder if those are marked down too. Let me upload a pic


----------



## Michelle1x

ladycee said:


> Omg I saw those with different jewels about a month back. Wonder if those are marked down too. Let me upload a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119881
> View attachment 3119883



Yep, those are the ones I saw at Westgate. $65 now ($48.75 after CTR).
There are 2 of the bronze color left there (at least).  I didn't see any other purples.  Also no Prada cases but they do have Chloe cases which are very nice.

Where'd you take that picture, westgate?


----------



## ladycee

No Atlanta


----------



## meowmix318

ladycee said:


> View attachment 3119662
> 
> 
> Scored these Burberry glasses for $35 aft ctr originally $330



Excellent buy!


----------



## girlhasbags

shopcity said:


> First time posting...has anyone had issues getting a PA during CTR for 'designer' items specifically?  I've had PAs done in the past without any problems.  However, today when I visited the Lakewood Rack, the manager stated they do not price adjust on designer items (Rag and Bone, Theory, etc.)
> 
> I asked if this was a new policy, he stated this has been ongoing since they implemented the PA 7-day policy.  I showed him the back of the receipt which does not indicate designer items are excluded from CTR.  He didn't have much of an argument besides "store policy" due to it being unfair to take advantage of designer items prior to CTR actual dates.  I'd definitely would like to hear others experiences with PAs.




I asked a general PA question at the Beverly Connection Rack on Friday and was told they don't do PA's on shoes. Another time at the Canoga I asked for a reduction on a pair of shoes that had a scratch that could clearly be seen and was told they don't give reductions which was interesting because I got one at another store in another state. Their rules seem to not be consistent. I guess it depends on who you talk to.


----------



## Michelle1x

There's some Marc Jacobs stam bags and an Antonia on the nordstromrack site if anybody is interested in those.  $699 for the stam bags and $798 for the Antonia which is about half off.


----------



## smalls

Michelle1x said:


> Got these Pradas for $48.75 after CTR at Westgate... they have a few left (with the gold/yellow jewels, I didn't see any other purple)...
> also just FYI the athletic shoes are well priced this CTR... I got these asics for about $32
> 
> Also I found out today *somebody* got a Yellow bucket Balenciaga at San Leandro... who was it.. one of us?  Come on own up!!!



Thanks so much for the intel!  I just called and the sweetest SA checked and there was one pair left so I ordered it.  I saw these at my local store a few weeks back but and really liked them but they weren't on clearance.  I was back at my local store the other day and there were none left so they must have sold.


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

I found a Tory Burch nylon Ella mini tote for $48.00 regularly $175.00. It was altered and refinished.


----------



## ozmodiar

Someone posted on Instagram that this is the last CTR where they'll do the 25% off price match within 7 days for things bought before CTR starts. Anyone else hear about this change in policy from a store?


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone own a Kendra Scott necklace? I'm thinking of searching and sending for one. I think it's $20 with the 25% then $7 to ship.


----------



## chizan8384

My lucky day found in my sz


----------



## chizan8384

Also I found this Rag and Bone, PM if you guys interested.


----------



## applecidered

sparksfly said:


> Anyone own a Kendra Scott necklace? I'm thinking of searching and sending for one. I think it's $20 with the 25% then $7 to ship.


I guess it depends on the type, is it a simple one stone type?


----------



## ps.lovechloe

Hi all! I saw this gorgeous Burberry handbag at The Rack location today around 6 pm: http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-small-orchard-embossed-check-leather-satchel/3903628 .
It was $669 (blue tagged). The gold is a bit too shiny for my taste, but I still hope it'll get a good home! They are closed now. But if anyone here decides to buy, please write a comment for others to know. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## sparksfly

applecidered said:


> I guess it depends on the type, is it a simple one stone type?




It's the Rae necklace: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also the Alexandrea earrings: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Both $20.


----------



## sparksfly

ps.lovechloe said:


> Hi all! I saw this gorgeous Burberry handbag at The Rack location today around 6 pm: http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-small-orchard-embossed-check-leather-satchel/3903628 .
> It was $669 (blue tagged). The gold is a bit too shiny for my taste, but I still hope it'll get a good home! They are closed now. But if anyone here decides to buy, please write a comment for others to know. Thank you for letting me share!




If I had the money I'd totally buy it!  This is gorgeous.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

sparksfly said:


> If I had the money I'd totally buy it!  This is gorgeous.




I second that. It's stunning!!!


----------



## smalls

chizan8384 said:


> My lucky day found in my sz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120465



Congrats!  I have tried for the past few seasons to track these on sale in any color from nords, saks, nm but no luck.  Was the sku for this assorted?  If not do you mind posting the sku?


----------



## ilysukixD

NR At union square 
Not sure if it's still available, however no dustbag and few noticeable dents in the back.


----------



## Michelle1x

sparksfly said:


> If I had the money I'd totally buy it!  This is gorgeous.



You've piqued my interest, the link doesn't work... which burberry is it?


----------



## sparksfly

michelle1x said:


> you've piqued my interest, the link doesn't work... Which burberry is it?


----------



## Michelle1x

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 3120650



aha thanks... yes it is beautiful, but perhaps too formal for some people


----------



## ps.lovechloe

ps.lovechloe said:


> Hi all! I saw this gorgeous Burberry handbag at The Rack location today around 6 pm: http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-small-orchard-embossed-check-leather-satchel/3903628 .
> It was $669 (blue tagged). The gold is a bit too shiny for my taste, but I still hope it'll get a good home! They are closed now. But if anyone here decides to buy, please write a comment for others to know. Thank you for letting me share!



I just realized that I miswrote the location in my initial post. (So tired apparently, lol.) It was at The Quarry in case anybody was interested.


----------



## applecidered

ps.lovechloe said:


> Hi all! I saw this gorgeous Burberry handbag at The Rack location today around 6 pm: http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-small-orchard-embossed-check-leather-satchel/3903628 .
> It was $669 (blue tagged). The gold is a bit too shiny for my taste, but I still hope it'll get a good home! They are closed now. But if anyone here decides to buy, please write a comment for others to know. Thank you for letting me share!


Nice looking bag!! I would consider buying it, if it were made in England or Italy or something. I once bought a Burberry at Nordstrom only to return it since I couldn't find the made in label, and went on burberry.com's customer chat only to find out it was made in Romania. I couldn't stomach paying hundreds for a bag that wasn't made in Italy or France so I took it back


----------



## applecidered

sparksfly said:


> It's the Rae necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120541
> 
> 
> Also the Alexandrea earrings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120540
> 
> 
> Both $20.


I think the necklace is more versatile, imo, and would make a better gift. I also find the KS earrings to be too heavy for my lobes, but that's my personal preference.


----------



## chizan8384

smalls said:


> Congrats!  I have tried for the past few seasons to track these on sale in any color from nords, saks, nm but no luck.  Was the sku for this assorted?  If not do you mind posting the sku?





Yup . Assorted


----------



## rainneday

I picked up these Saucony shoes for $44.97 after the CTR discount. I don't have a good pic of the tag but I have (what I assume is) the SKU from my receipt: 

Description:
SP WM ACT :RIDE 7 (439012311437)

I wore them tonight and they are so comfortable!


----------



## girlhasbags

I got these Adidas for $26.00 after CTR. I also got these rag and bone leather slip on for $82.00. Not pictured a beautiful rag and bone pull over sweater and Marc by Marc cotton blouse were great deals too.


----------



## girlhasbags

Adidas


----------



## applecidered

Just stopped by my Rack to return an online item, it looks like a madhouse! But not any deals to be had on labor day.


----------



## bakeacookie

Found AGL flats (refurb) and a Burberry tote. Surprised to have found anything this late at clear the rack tbh. If anyone finds the bucket bag in this style, LMK! 








Also found a Burberry belt yesterday and a Longchamp cuir pouch.


----------



## lms910

I am an AVID rack shopper and have been on the lookout for my penny item for a long time now...TODAY WAS THE DAY! Got two pair of DV sandals at CTR. The first pair was marked $17.99 so came down to $13.49 (Adanna is the style) then they rang up the second pair (Senona in taupe) which were also marked $17.99 and they were a penny!!!!!! The salespeople thought I was nuts since I was so excited!! My mom was with me too which made it that much better since she knew I was on the penny hunt!! Here are the penny shoes on the website! https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1151052/dv-by-dolce-vita-senona-wedge-sandal?color=TAUPE+SUED


----------



## IStuckACello

bakeacookie said:


> Found AGL flats (refurb) and a Burberry tote. Surprised to have found anything this late at clear the rack tbh. If anyone finds the bucket bag in this style, LMK!
> 
> View attachment 3121250
> 
> View attachment 3121251
> 
> View attachment 3121253
> 
> 
> Also found a Burberry belt yesterday and a Longchamp cuir pouch.
> View attachment 3121256
> 
> View attachment 3121258




Love the pouch and belt!


----------



## LoLaChoo

I found some good deals- not great, but still happy to have found them.

Fisher project leather skirt - $65
Kate spade athletic shoes - $56
Free people sweater dress -  $22
Joes shorts - $22
Theory shorts -$33


----------



## LoLaChoo

Oops! Sorry- pictures aren't rotated and the last pair are Paige and not Joe's


----------



## bakeacookie

IStuckACello said:


> Love the pouch and belt!




Thanks! 



LoLaChoo said:


> I found some good deals- not great, but still happy to have found them.
> 
> Fisher project leather skirt - $65
> Kate spade athletic shoes - $56
> Free people sweater dress -  $22
> Joes shorts - $22
> Theory shorts -$33
> View attachment 3121340
> View attachment 3121341
> View attachment 3121342
> View attachment 3121343
> View attachment 3121344
> View attachment 3121346
> View attachment 3121347
> View attachment 3121348




Love the leather skirt!



ETA: if anyone sees the Liberty London suitcase, please share the UPC or let me know! I'd love one as a display piece.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

bakeacookie said:


> Found AGL flats (refurb) and a Burberry tote. Surprised to have found anything this late at clear the rack tbh. If anyone finds the bucket bag in this style, LMK!
> 
> View attachment 3121250
> 
> View attachment 3121251
> 
> View attachment 3121253
> 
> 
> Also found a Burberry belt yesterday and a Longchamp cuir pouch.
> View attachment 3121256
> 
> View attachment 3121258




Great find!!  Congrats!!


----------



## buyingpig

Hi everyone, I did some PA today. Haven't heard any rumors about them stopping PA. 

The SA had problem PA 2 purses with title stating "H Collection". Appearently, for all other items, PA options come up but not those bags I had. She had to do return and rebuy instead. She didn't say anything about designer exclusion.


----------



## Ajx

ozmodiar said:


> Someone posted on Instagram that this is the last CTR where they'll do the 25% off price match within 7 days for things bought before CTR starts. Anyone else hear about this change in policy from a store?




A sales associate told me today that they will only do a price adjustment within 7 days of the date of purchase. Okay, fine, that policy is on the back of the receipt. She then told me that they do not allow someone to return and immediately repurchase anymore; a returned item has to be on the floor for a week before you can repurchase it. I have a lot of questions about how they enforce this policy. If you return something, then try to buy it, say, 4 days later (for whatever reason), when they ring it up does a notification appear that you're "banned" from buying it for 3 more days? Couldn't they only keep track if you use the same credit card for these transactions? Has anyone been told about this new policy?


----------



## Calisto2

Hi all, I purchased a pair of grey leather Rag and Bone Harrow booties for about $150 after CTR, not the deal of the century but I've been looking for a pair for awhile.  Let me know if any of you would like the sku!


----------



## buyingpig

Ajx said:


> A sales associate told me today that they will only do a price adjustment within 7 days of the date of purchase. Okay, fine, that policy is on the back of the receipt. She then told me that they do not allow someone to return and immediately repurchase anymore; a returned item has to be on the floor for a week before you can repurchase it. I have a lot of questions about how they enforce this policy. If you return something, then try to buy it, say, 4 days later (for whatever reason), when they ring it up does a notification appear that you're "banned" from buying it for 3 more days? Couldn't they only keep track if you use the same credit card for these transactions? Has anyone been told about this new policy?



Never heard such strange policy. Returned a pair of shoes last week. Found them on the sales floor the next day at a reduced price. Bought them again. No way they can know to be honest.


----------



## cmm62

LoLaChoo said:


> I found some good deals- not great, but still happy to have found them.
> 
> Fisher project leather skirt - $65
> Kate spade athletic shoes - $56
> Free people sweater dress -  $22
> Joes shorts - $22
> Theory shorts -$33
> View attachment 3121340
> View attachment 3121341
> View attachment 3121342
> View attachment 3121343
> View attachment 3121344
> View attachment 3121346
> View attachment 3121347
> View attachment 3121348




Love the skirt and sweater!!


----------



## Cthai

LoLaChoo said:


> I found some good deals- not great, but still happy to have found them.
> 
> Fisher project leather skirt - $65
> Kate spade athletic shoes - $56
> Free people sweater dress -  $22
> Joes shorts - $22
> Theory shorts -$33
> View attachment 3121340
> View attachment 3121341
> View attachment 3121342
> View attachment 3121343
> View attachment 3121344
> View attachment 3121346
> View attachment 3121347
> View attachment 3121348



Oh I like th free people sweater dress! Can you share the UPC code, would love to see if they have one near me. Thank you so much !


----------



## LoLaChoo

cmm62 said:


> Love the skirt and sweater!!




Thanks!!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

My CTR find this weekend are these Prada Sport Espadrilles and Rag and Bone Kendall boots


----------



## applecidered

Ajx said:


> A sales associate told me today that they will only do a price adjustment within 7 days of the date of purchase. Okay, fine, that policy is on the back of the receipt. She then told me that they do not allow someone to return and immediately repurchase anymore; a returned item has to be on the floor for a week before you can repurchase it. I have a lot of questions about how they enforce this policy. If you return something, then try to buy it, say, 4 days later (for whatever reason), when they ring it up does a notification appear that you're "banned" from buying it for 3 more days? Couldn't they only keep track if you use the same credit card for these transactions? Has anyone been told about this new policy?


Doubtful they can enforce that, plus SAs switch around day to day and week to week so no way to keep track. I think they're saying that to avoid abusers of the return/rebuy policy. Dillard's used to be great at the return/rebuy years ago, then they stopped that. Customer service everywhere is going downhill... shockingly I still have a great time returning things at Macys believe it or not.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Got these flats in a half size too small and also in white cuz I wanted them so badly (they fit but a half size bigger would have been best) and they're not available anywhere else. Plus these skinny stiletto Rag & Bone jeans (that need hemming)! Love them both.


----------



## Michelle1x

Ajx said:


> A sales associate told me today that they will only do a price adjustment within 7 days of the date of purchase. Okay, fine, that policy is on the back of the receipt. She then told me that they do not allow someone to return and immediately repurchase anymore; a returned item has to be on the floor for a week before you can repurchase it. I have a lot of questions about how they enforce this policy. If you return something, then try to buy it, say, 4 days later (for whatever reason), when they ring it up does a notification appear that you're "banned" from buying it for 3 more days? Couldn't they only keep track if you use the same credit card for these transactions? Has anyone been told about this new policy?



That is the policy of some SF bay area racks.  The way they enforce it is by not putting the returns out on the floor immediately, they wait a few weeks.  They don't enforce whether or not you actually bought something before.


----------



## LoLaChoo

Cthai said:


> Oh I like th free people sweater dress! Can you share the UPC code, would love to see if they have one near me. Thank you so much !




Sorry! It has one of the 'altered or refurb' tags on it [emoji17] so I don't think that would be helpful.


----------



## bakeacookie

Is it me or are they getting even pushier about their card/debit card?


----------



## Shinz

Ajx said:


> A sales associate told me today that they will only do a price adjustment within 7 days of the date of purchase. Okay, fine, that policy is on the back of the receipt. She then told me that they do not allow someone to return and immediately repurchase anymore; a returned item has to be on the floor for a week before you can repurchase it. I have a lot of questions about how they enforce this policy. If you return something, then try to buy it, say, 4 days later (for whatever reason), when they ring it up does a notification appear that you're "banned" from buying it for 3 more days? Couldn't they only keep track if you use the same credit card for these transactions? Has anyone been told about this new policy?



In the past 8 years or so, the SoCal racks haven't let me do an immediate repurchase or even let someone in my party repurchase anything. I was always told that you can repurchase an item once it gets to the floor but they don't take it out for 24 hours. BUT if you do find it, you can buy it no matter when it was placed out there.

I also know that none of these rules are strictly enforced because I've seen them take stuff out to the floor right away and I've seen SAs let other folks repurchase on the spot. Majority of my returns end up being put on hold for the SAs themselves so I wouldn't have a chance to repurchase it either way


----------



## couturely

Madewell @ the Rack?!?


----------



## purseaholic90

couturely said:


> View attachment 3121605
> 
> 
> Madewell @ the Rack?!?




I've seen madewell items on Nordstrom's website online!


----------



## jorton

They sell madewell at my Nordstrom


----------



## Kimyful

Just recently found a pair of Louboutins worn and refinished at the Rack and wondered why the soles were painted black?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kimyful said:


> Just recently found a pair of Louboutins worn and refinished at the Rack and wondered why the soles were painted black?


 
Great find!  It's because it's been worn and they refinished it w/the black sole.  Most likely a return.  I hope it fits you!


----------



## daisygrl

Kimyful said:


> Just recently found a pair of Louboutins worn and refinished at the Rack and wondered why the soles were painted black?




Nice! How much were they, if I may ask?


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi Ladies, please PM me if you see any good St John items, I am planning to buy during the upcoming triple points Sept 16.  St John is mostly all blue tag so I didn't get anything in CTR.


----------



## Michelle1x

Kimyful said:


> Just recently found a pair of Louboutins worn and refinished at the Rack and wondered why the soles were painted black?



Great find and the heel is actually more functional than many CL heels.  Amazing but true.


----------



## katran26

Kimyful said:


> Just recently found a pair of Louboutins worn and refinished at the Rack and wondered why the soles were painted black?



They refurbished with a new sole - I actually get mine fixed but with a red vibram sole (so it's not black). It's a great idea if you have Louboutins and want to add a rubber sole for a better grip - and the red ones are great.


----------



## Helloitsjackk

Worn and refurb $35


----------



## krissa

Helloitsjackk said:


> Worn and refurb $35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122206



Great find! This bag fits a huge amount of stuff. I found one on clearance in a soft pink and I love it.


----------



## amstevens714

Helloitsjackk said:


> Worn and refurb $35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122206




I actually have this bag in medium from a trip to Paris and much prefer it to the brown straps. Enjoy!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Has anyone found the leather Longchamp totes at the Rack?


----------



## buyingpig

elisainthecity said:


> Has anyone found the leather Longchamp totes at the Rack?




I found a Longchamp 'Veau Foulonne' Leather Bag in navy last CTR. It was around $90.


----------



## buyingpig

elisainthecity said:


> Has anyone found the leather Longchamp totes at the Rack?



Also found a 'Small Roseau Box' Tote for $170. I returned this one. It felt somewhat clumsy.


----------



## IStuckACello

elisainthecity said:


> Has anyone found the leather Longchamp totes at the Rack?




Never seen any at the Bay Area racks


----------



## shopcity

I found these CL Nude Pigalles 85mm a few days before CTR.  First time finding such a high end designer shoe after all these years. http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/pigalle-2.html


Also, got a brand new pair of R&B Margot booties in stone for $78 after PA.  Sku is 886353069198.

And Theory Gabe 2 Blazer in Oatmeal for $33 (they price matched Hautelook) and matching Max Theory pants for $50.   

No word from other racks on limiting PAs in the future or any such no PA on "designer" items at any other rack.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

CTR was a bust for me outside of my Valentino bag sighting. Picked up two sweaters and this Eileen Fisher sweater rang up for a penny at the register.


----------



## ladycee

shopcity said:


> I found these CL Nude Pigalles 85mm a few days before CTR.  First time finding such a high end designer shoe after all these years. http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/pigalle-2.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, got a brand new pair of R&B Margot booties in stone for $78 after PA.  Sku is 886353069198.
> 
> 
> 
> And Theory Gabe 2 Blazer in Oatmeal for $33 (they price matched Hautelook) and matching Max Theory pants for $50.
> 
> 
> 
> No word from other racks on limiting PAs in the future or any such no PA on "designer" items at any other rack.




Congrats! Great find


----------



## PetiteFromSF

shopcity said:


> I found these CL Nude Pigalles 85mm a few days before CTR.  First time finding such a high end designer shoe after all these years. http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/pigalle-2.html
> 
> 
> Also, got a brand new pair of R&B Margot booties in stone for $78 after PA.  Sku is 886353069198.
> 
> And Theory Gabe 2 Blazer in Oatmeal for $33 (they price matched Hautelook) and matching Max Theory pants for $50.
> 
> No word from other racks on limiting PAs in the future or any such no PA on "designer" items at any other rack.



So jealous! Congrats!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

buyingpig said:


> I found a Longchamp 'Veau Foulonne' Leather Bag in navy last CTR. It was around $90.



That's exactly what I was hoping to find. Good to know it's in the ~$90 price range. I hope to find one someday... haha.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

IStuckACello said:


> Never seen any at the Bay Area racks



I feel like we don't get as many good things as SoCal  lol


----------



## bakeacookie

elisainthecity said:


> Has anyone found the leather Longchamp totes at the Rack?




I saw them once, in a not popular color for 20% off, not clearance. They went quick.


----------



## pcil

elisainthecity said:


> Has anyone found the leather Longchamp totes at the Rack?



I found this in yellow before, it was blue tagged and $170 if I remember correctly.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-lm-cuir-medium-leather-tote/3347621


----------



## yakusoku.af

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies, please PM me if you see any good St John items, I am planning to buy during the upcoming triple points Sept 16.  St John is mostly all blue tag so I didn't get anything in CTR.




Saw this at Honolulu NR on Sunday and forgot to post it. Not sure why it was refurb.


----------



## mharri20

shopcity said:


> I found these CL Nude Pigalles 85mm a few days before CTR.  First time finding such a high end designer shoe after all these years. http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/pigalle-2.html
> 
> 
> Also, got a brand new pair of R&B Margot booties in stone for $78 after PA.  Sku is 886353069198.
> 
> And Theory Gabe 2 Blazer in Oatmeal for $33 (they price matched Hautelook) and matching Max Theory pants for $50.
> 
> No word from other racks on limiting PAs in the future or any such no PA on "designer" items at any other rack.



What a great price on the Pigalles! Congrats! That is such a classic shoe.  



Colaluvstrvl said:


> CTR was a bust for me outside of my Valentino bag sighting. Picked up two sweaters and this Eileen Fisher sweater rang up for a penny at the register.



That sweater is gorgeous! Gotta love penny finds (I have yet to come by one but I rarely make it to the rack anymore) especially when they are stuff you could actually wear.


----------



## yellowjade

Hello! I just moved to the Bay Area from SoCal and am kinda sad that there aren't as many Racks here... Is the one in San Leandro any good??


----------



## Michelle1x

yellowjade said:


> Hello! I just moved to the Bay Area from SoCal and am kinda sad that there aren't as many Racks here... Is the one in San Leandro any good??



San Leandro, Colma and Westgate (south Bay) were the first Racks opened years ago and I find they get the best goods from the full line stores.  Not sure why that is.

The new stores are Fremont (Pacific Commons) and the SF stores- I also saw a sign for an opening in Emeryville.  Not as much good stuff there, for me.

But right now everyplace is pretty barren after the CTR and going into the fall.  Spring and Summer are when I get my major hauls.  We've had a flurry of handbags lately though.


----------



## yellowjade

Michelle1x said:


> San Leandro, Colma and Westgate (south Bay) were the first Racks opened years ago and I find they get the best goods from the full line stores.  Not sure why that is.
> 
> The new stores are Fremont (Pacific Commons) and the SF stores- I also saw a sign for an opening in Emeryville.  Not as much good stuff there, for me.
> 
> But right now everyplace is pretty barren after the CTR and going into the fall.  Spring and Summer are when I get my major hauls.  We've had a flurry of handbags lately though.


Thank you so much!! I'm super stoked for the Emeryville one!


----------



## IStuckACello

Market street SF rack
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 size 38


----------



## IStuckACello

^i put them back size 7.5 clearance


----------



## Michelle1x

Today I saw more $499 shoes- a Nicholas Kirkwood multicolor platform and some Choo heeled sandals with what looks like a peacock feather.  I didn't even bother to take pictures- they are in the sz 7.5 section of the 9th st SF (downtown SF) store.  Beautiful shoes but for $499 I'd go down the street.

Also 9th st SF has some kitten heel miu miu purple suede pumps for less than $200, size 39.5 - which is a true US 8.5 because I wear an 8 and these were too big.


----------



## Michelle1x

yakusoku.af said:


> Saw this at Honolulu NR on Sunday and forgot to post it. Not sure why it was refurb.
> View attachment 3122498
> 
> View attachment 3122499



Thanks!  I think the refurbs are all just returns on St John.  I've seen refurbs with the st john tags all attached, intact.

That one is my price point which is under $200, a definite maybe for me.


----------



## Michelle1x

For anyone here who has bought handbags lately... none of them seem to have the right dustbags (or any dustbag).  
Is there any source to locate brand name replacement dust bags?  Even if its a fake?
I know, I could just stick things in garbage bags in my closet (because anything keeps out dust) but I like the actual dustbag to locate the specific purse I want.


----------



## bakeacookie

Sometimes brands will give you a dust bag if you ask customer service. 

If not, I just use a white pillow case.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Michelle1x said:


> For anyone here who has bought handbags lately... none of them seem to have the right dustbags (or any dustbag).
> Is there any source to locate brand name replacement dust bags?  Even if its a fake?
> I know, I could just stick things in garbage bags in my closet (because anything keeps out dust) but I like the actual dustbag to locate the specific purse I want.




I think I've seen just the dustbags for designer bags on Tradesy. People even sell the shopping bags! When I've asked for a dustbag at NR, I've had one SA tell me to take it from another handbag out on the floor. I think this is what some people do and that's why they go missing from some bags. It's like the situation with cases for sunglasses. Also many of the refurb bags arrive without dustbags.


----------



## stephrocks

I got a chance to visit the Nordstrom Rack on Market Street in SF and they had these in the size 6 clearance area just now.


----------



## katlun

Helloitsjackk said:


> Worn and refurb $35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122206



Wow, great find, my friend's daughter wants that purse, she said it was too expensive at $180...I kept my mouth shut, thinking I've spent way more on a purse


----------



## yakusoku.af

Michelle1x said:


> For anyone here who has bought handbags lately... none of them seem to have the right dustbags (or any dustbag).
> Is there any source to locate brand name replacement dust bags?  Even if its a fake?
> I know, I could just stick things in garbage bags in my closet (because anything keeps out dust) but I like the actual dustbag to locate the specific purse I want.




eBay lets you sell dust bags now so you might be able to find one there. But some people are asking ridiculous prices for them


----------



## daisygrl

stephrocks said:


> I got a chance to visit the Nordstrom Rack on Market Street in SF and they had these in the size 6 clearance area just now.




Those Choos are gorgeous! Wish I needed them


----------



## PetiteFromSF

stephrocks said:


> I got a chance to visit the Nordstrom Rack on Market Street in SF and they had these in the size 6 clearance area just now.




Love all the Choos. May need to drop by market street this week


----------



## iwtbrlv

Nothing compared to what you ladies have found. But i'm still so happy. My rack rarely gets the highend ones.


----------



## gquinn

Those are great deals! Congrats! 



iwtbrlv said:


> Nothing compared to what you ladies have found. But i'm still so happy. My rack rarely gets the highend ones.


----------



## krissa

stephrocks said:


> I got a chance to visit the Nordstrom Rack on Market Street in SF and they had these in the size 6 clearance area just now.



The Guccis and Lanvin &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Btw those are store transfers and if you're ever on the fence grab them, lol.


----------



## aga5

got several pairs of Hudson skinniest coated and with different patterns not sure if the were mismarked but $29.99 original prices were $200+ for some of them


----------



## Michelle1x

krissa said:


> The Guccis and Lanvin &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Btw those are store transfers and if you're ever on the fence grab them, lol.



How can you tell they are store transfers?


----------



## ladycee

aga5 said:


> View attachment 3123976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got several pairs of Hudson skinniest coated and with different patterns not sure if the were mismarked but $29.99 original prices were $200+ for some of them




 Refurb tags?


----------



## AnnaFreud

aga5 said:


> View attachment 3123976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got several pairs of Hudson skinniest coated and with different patterns not sure if the were mismarked but $29.99 original prices were $200+ for some of them




They had these at my store mixed in with the "regular" priced designer jeans. I found a pair of Hudson and a pair of Paige both marked $29.99. Even the SA who was ringing me up questioned the tag.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted at Honolulu NR
Nothing really great today. Didn't see any new designer bags


----------



## krissa

Michelle1x said:


> How can you tell they are store transfers?



The 238 in the left hand corner and the red tag.


----------



## jorton

AnnaFreud said:


> They had these at my store mixed in with the "regular" priced designer jeans. I found a pair of Hudson and a pair of Paige both marked $29.99. Even the SA who was ringing me up questioned the tag.



I believe they are seconds or samples, but I'm not positive. I buy Paige at full price (or on sale at Nordstrom) and the quality of the NR ones is lower. Paige and other similar brands make lower quality denim that is made for NR. I always wear 29 and when I saw the samples I tried on 29 and couldn't even get them over my leg and they were labeled with the same style I always wear. So IMO it's not worth it but to each their own.


----------



## AnnaFreud

jorton said:


> I believe they are seconds or samples, but I'm not positive. I buy Paige at full price (or on sale at Nordstrom) and the quality of the NR ones is lower. Paige and other similar brands make lower quality denim that is made for NR. I always wear 29 and when I saw the samples I tried on 29 and couldn't even get them over my leg and they were labeled with the same style I always wear. So IMO it's not worth it but to each their own.




I agree with you regarding Paige jeans at NR. They are terrible. These were gray jeggings and I wanted a cheap pair. *shrug* I'm okay with the quality of the Hudsons I've been finding at NR. They seem to be about the same as the ones from full line store.


----------



## glasskey

jorton said:


> I believe they are seconds or samples, but I'm not positive. I buy Paige at full price (or on sale at Nordstrom) and the quality of the NR ones is lower. Paige and other similar brands make lower quality denim that is made for NR. I always wear 29 and when I saw the samples I tried on 29 and couldn't even get them over my leg and they were labeled with the same style I always wear. So IMO it's not worth it but to each their own.



Yup, that's why they have the assorted tags.

I don't give a crap about quality tbh when it comes to cheapish jeans...cut/fit is more important. I am ok paying $30 for lower quality jeans as long as there is a selection; I prefer paying more if it means I can find something that looks good, as opposed to the $5 denim that was floating around awhile back, which all fit me really weird even when I could find my size.


----------



## gquinn

Found some amazing deals today... 

Donna Karan Casual Luxe trench for $31.97, blue tagged and in perfect condition - Original price was $1295!!





Paige Paloma leather panel leggings for $29.97, Asst SKU - Original $299.





Also saw a Michael Kors Miranda clutch in Chambray, red tagged for $89, original $595. PM me for location if you're interested. Looked exactly like this...


----------



## emnsee

aga5 said:


> View attachment 3123976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got several pairs of Hudson skinniest coated and with different patterns not sure if the were mismarked but $29.99 original prices were $200+ for some of them




My rack has a full round rack of designer jeans (Hudson, Paige, 7, etc) for $29.99. There's a sign on it that says $29.99 too. None are the basic blue. They are colored, textured, or have unique designs on them.


----------



## ptqcangel08

gquinn said:


> Found some amazing deals today...
> 
> Donna Karan Casual Luxe trench for $31.97, blue tagged and in perfect condition - Original price was $1295!!
> View attachment 3124324
> 
> View attachment 3124323
> 
> 
> Paige Paloma leather panel leggings for $29.97, Asst SKU - Original $299.
> View attachment 3124332
> 
> View attachment 3124333
> 
> 
> Also saw a Michael Kors Miranda clutch in Chambray, red tagged for $89, original $595. PM me for location if you're interested. Looked exactly like this...
> 
> View attachment 3124331




I just charged send the Michael kors clutch!!! Thanks so much for your Intel!


----------



## gquinn

Congrats!! It's an amazing deal and its exotic!!



ptqcangel08 said:


> I just charged send the Michael kors clutch!!! Thanks so much for your Intel!


----------



## ps.lovechloe

ptqcangel08 said:


> I just charged send the Michael kors clutch!!! Thanks so much for your Intel!




So happy for you!! [emoji4]

It's always nice to see other tpf members getting an item that was posted and thanking the original poster!


----------



## kema042290

emnsee said:


> My rack has a full round rack of designer jeans (Hudson, Paige, 7, etc) for $29.99. There's a sign on it that says $29.99 too. None are the basic blue. They are colored, textured, or have unique designs on them.



Location and any Hudson in a size 24-25?


----------



## Sl0thbear

amstevens714 said:


> I actually have this bag in medium from a trip to Paris and much prefer it to the brown straps. Enjoy!!



Ditto. That's why i like the neo collection so much.. also because it's not quite as many people with them.


----------



## MrsRed

Love the color but I'm looking for red.
Anyone interested? Saint Laurent $669.97 no dust bag, altered or refinished


----------



## aga5

T
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is what the tags look like, the fits were great my usual size.  I got 10 pairs for my sisters and I


----------



## daisygrl

My CTR finds: Christian Dior nude pumps for $136 (- (25% off) and Tory Burch clutch for $48 (also before the discount).


----------



## glasskey

aga5 said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what the tags look like, the fits were great my usual size.  I got 10 pairs for my sisters and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124915



Awesome! These are not seconds or samples, it looks like. It looked like the tags on the cheap BCBG stuff that was coming in a few weeks ago. Great scores!!


----------



## aga5

glasskey said:


> Awesome! These are not seconds or samples, it looks like. It looked like the tags on the cheap BCBG stuff that was coming in a few weeks ago. Great scores!!




Yes thank you. That is what I thought, all the pairs fit great and I like the different patterns.  I am pretty particular about what I purchase at NR, usually I look only for designer and more contemporary brands like IRO, DVF, Haute Hippie etc


----------



## cuhlee

daisygrl said:


> My CTR finds: Christian Dior nude pumps for $136 (- (25% off) and Tory Burch clutch for $48 (also before the discount).




Wow love the Dior pumps! Great price too! Congrats!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Found this Chloe key pouch today for $139. Not the best deal but I love the bow detail and the soft leather. Already moved in. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I like that it has a card slot on the inside. I can put my ID and a credit card there for when I just need to run out for a quick errand.


----------



## AnnaFreud

aga5 said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what the tags look like, the fits were great my usual size.  I got 10 pairs for my sisters and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124915




Wow! You guys cleaned house. [emoji16] Were they all Hudsons? I only found one pair at my NR (dark green coated skinnies). There were a few Paige but they didn't feel as nice or fit as well.


----------



## Shygirl21

If anyone finds a CL size 4.5 or 5 any color. Please PM me, I am not lucky to live near a good NR.[emoji53]


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Wow everyone has had such awesome finds lately!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

AnnaFreud said:


> Found this Chloe key pouch today for $139. Not the best deal but I love the bow detail and the soft leather. Already moved in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125031
> View attachment 3125035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that it has a card slot on the inside. I can put my ID and a credit card there for when I just need to run out for a quick errand.



Love it!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

AnnaFreud said:


> Found this Chloe key pouch today for $139. Not the best deal but I love the bow detail and the soft leather. Already moved in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125031
> View attachment 3125035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that it has a card slot on the inside. I can put my ID and a credit card there for when I just need to run out for a quick errand.


 


Love it!!


----------



## aga5

AnnaFreud said:


> Wow! You guys cleaned house. [emoji16] Were they all Hudsons? I only found one pair at my NR (dark green coated skinnies). There were a few Paige but they didn't feel as nice or fit as well.




[emoji16] yes sorry, they were a great deal, all Hudson there was also a pair of Coated AGs in the bunch.  I am not th biggest fan of Paige at NR.  At that price I got all the colors I could find plus I always shop for my sisters too [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Prada Baroques at the downtown portland location, this was from last week when I was on vacation, hopefully someone can use the SKU though!


----------



## daisygrl

cuhlee said:


> Wow love the Dior pumps! Great price too! Congrats!




Thank you! And comfy too!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Hey there ladies! Well they had didly squat at my closest NR when I went for CTR. Major bummer but my wallet was happy.  

Question, we are finally getting one super close and I won't have to drive 30 minutes in either direction to NR anymore, yay! Do you think they'll bring in red tags right away or will I have to wait awhile to find good deals. Anyone been an opening?


----------



## ladycee

hannah.hewi. said:


> Prada Baroques at the downtown portland location, this was from last week when I was on vacation, hopefully someone can use the SKU though!




Thanks for posting I've been looking for the square frame! My husband was going to buy me these full price but I opted for Chanel espadrilles instead lol


----------



## AnnaFreud

ladycee said:


> Thanks for posting I've been looking for the square frame! My husband was going to buy me these full price but I opted for Chanel espadrilles instead lol




They have quite a few pairs of the square ones at NR Glendale.


----------



## AnnaFreud

elisainthecity said:


> Love it!







HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!!




Thanks! Let me know if anyone wants the SKU for it.


----------



## hannah.hewi.

ladycee said:


> Thanks for posting I've been looking for the square frame! My husband was going to buy me these full price but I opted for Chanel espadrilles instead lol



Can your husband talk to my husband...?  I would love chanel espadrilles!!!! No way my hubby would understand the need for them. ughhh


----------



## Kealakai

Bought these Tom Ford "Eugenia" sunglasses for $119.97


----------



## ladycee

AnnaFreud said:


> They have quite a few pairs of the square ones at NR Glendale.




Thanks! Black frame?


----------



## ladycee

hannah.hewi. said:


> Can your husband talk to my husband...?  I would love chanel espadrilles!!!! No way my hubby would understand the need for them. ughhh




Lmao! You got it girl. He didn't either but I taught him lol


----------



## Jen123

Pm for location. A wang boots for $180 size 38.5


----------



## Jen123

Pm for location size 8 nudist for $140


----------



## Jen123

Tabitha Simmons for $180 size 38 pm for location


----------



## Jen123

And Charlotte Olympia for $186 size 38.5


----------



## Jen123

I did well today I am so happy!!!

All worn and refurbished


----------



## AnnaFreud

ladycee said:


> Thanks! Black frame?




Gray with black arms.


----------



## bakeacookie

Jen123 said:


> I did well today I am so happy!!!
> 
> All worn and refurbished
> View attachment 3125622
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125623
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125624




We are twins on both AGLs! Great finds!


----------



## Jen123

bakeacookie said:


> We are twins on both AGLs! Great finds!




That is awesome!!! I have been waiting for some classic pairs to show up. It's been two years since I have found them at rack!


----------



## My3boyscde

hannah.hewi. said:


> Prada Baroques at the downtown portland location, this was from last week when I was on vacation, hopefully someone can use the SKU though!



I got these same Baroque during CTR. Same price but with the 25% off. I was surprised that my husband actually liked them instead of having a snark remark about them


----------



## ladycee

AnnaFreud said:


> Gray with black arms.




Thank you! I'll do search and send


----------



## smalls

Kealakai said:


> Bought these Tom Ford "Eugenia" sunglasses for $119.97



I love these!  Great find!


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

Kealakai said:


> Bought these Tom Ford "Eugenia" sunglasses for $119.97


Lovely!!! Can you provide a SKU?


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

Jen123 said:


> I did well today I am so happy!!!
> 
> All worn and refurbished
> View attachment 3125622
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125623
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125624


Can you provide a SKU for the tan nudists?


----------



## gail13

Shoppingwitmimi said:


> Can you provide a SKU for the tan nudists?



Worn and refurbished items do not have a trackable SKU because they are OOAK.


----------



## Kealakai

Shoppingwitmimi said:


> Lovely!!! Can you provide a SKU?


The UPC is 664689460120


----------



## Kealakai

smalls said:


> I love these!  Great find!


Thank you. I was excited to find Tom Ford at the Rack since I've never seen them there before. They even had a couple of aviator ones.


----------



## plumaplomb

gail13 said:


> Worn and refurbished items do not have a trackable SKU because they are OOAK.




What does ooak mean?


----------



## babycinnamon

plumaplomb said:


> What does ooak mean?




One of a kind


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anybody know how to remove that metallic pen marker that some Racks put on labels?
I looked at a coat today and it had the price and "May15" written on the label.  Whenever you took your coat off that would be tacky.  I think they use that marker because it is permanent.

I think they mostly write on internal tags, which is ok but this was on the back label tag.

Otoh, if it can be removed, ok


----------



## katlun

Michelle1x said:


> Does anybody know how to remove that metallic pen marker that some Racks put on labels?
> I looked at a coat today and it had the price and "May15" written on the label.  Whenever you took your coat off that would be tacky.  I think they use that marker because it is permanent.
> 
> I think they mostly write on internal tags, which is ok but this was on the back label tag.
> 
> Otoh, if it can be removed, ok



Try rubbing alcohol


----------



## Pao9

Jen123 said:


> Pm for location. A wang boots for $180 size 38.5
> 
> View attachment 3125573




Hi! Do you have the sku? I'm looking for a soze 39.5 or 40! Thanks!!


----------



## RackFanatic

It's been several months since I've had some significant shoe finds at NR but Friday that drought ended. Fendi espadrilles, Lanvin ballet flats and Tory Burch Reva ballet flats, all W&R. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






And, my sister found these Prada drivers for me, in the original box.


----------



## Jen123

Pao9 said:


> Hi! Do you have the sku? I'm looking for a soze 39.5 or 40! Thanks!!




Everything I found was worn and refurbished, sorry about that


----------



## hedgwin99

RackFanatic said:


> It's been several months since I've had some significant shoe finds at NR but Friday that drought ended. Fendi espadrilles, Lanvin ballet flats and Tory Burch Reva ballet flats, all W&R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126644
> View attachment 3126645
> View attachment 3126646
> View attachment 3126647
> 
> And, my sister found these Prada drivers for me, in the original box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126648




Love love the fendi espadrilles ... Sucks the SKU is worn n refurb


----------



## Jen123

RackFanatic said:


> It's been several months since I've had some significant shoe finds at NR but Friday that drought ended. Fendi espadrilles, Lanvin ballet flats and Tory Burch Reva ballet flats, all W&R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126644
> View attachment 3126645
> View attachment 3126646
> View attachment 3126647
> 
> And, my sister found these Prada drivers for me, in the original box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126648



wow you did well!


----------



## pcil

RackFanatic said:


> It's been several months since I've had some significant shoe finds at NR but Friday that drought ended. Fendi espadrilles, Lanvin ballet flats and Tory Burch Reva ballet flats, all W&R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126644
> View attachment 3126645
> View attachment 3126646
> View attachment 3126647
> 
> And, my sister found these Prada drivers for me, in the original box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126648




Nice finds!!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Saw these at Springfield town center around 11:30 am today


----------



## hedgwin99

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Saw these at Springfield town center around 11:30 am today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127003
> View attachment 3127004




Are those mirror reflector Ray Ban? Do you remember how much?


----------



## applecidered

RackFanatic said:


> It's been several months since I've had some significant shoe finds at NR but Friday that drought ended. Fendi espadrilles, Lanvin ballet flats and Tory Burch Reva ballet flats, all W&R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126644
> View attachment 3126645
> View attachment 3126646
> View attachment 3126647
> 
> And, my sister found these Prada drivers for me, in the original box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126648


Those Prada drivers are a good deal, wow!


----------



## ladycee

Some finds


----------



## ladycee

Burberry sneakers


----------



## ladycee




----------



## ladycee




----------



## ladycee

M
	

		
			
		

		
	



Marc Jacobs purse




And this one also


----------



## pinky7129

I found this yesterday. Still debating whether or not I want to keep it...


----------



## babycinnamon

pinky7129 said:


> I found this yesterday. Still debating whether or not I want to keep it...




It's not my style but if you love it, you should keep it!! 

My biggest problem while shopping at the rack is buying stuff that I don't really need or love because the price is so good. The deals get me every time!


----------



## pinky7129

babycinnamon said:


> It's not my style but if you love it, you should keep it!!
> 
> My biggest problem while shopping at the rack is buying stuff that I don't really need or love because the price is so good. The deals get me every time!




That's my problem too!
#rackproblems lol


----------



## applecidered

pinky7129 said:


> I found this yesterday. Still debating whether or not I want to keep it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127215


Hm I don't think I can deal with the contrasting colors (3x)? How good of a deal was it?


----------



## pinky7129

Is this a good deal?


----------



## mharri20

gquinn said:


> Found some amazing deals today...
> 
> Donna Karan Casual Luxe trench for $31.97, blue tagged and in perfect condition - Original price was $1295!!
> View attachment 3124324
> 
> View attachment 3124323
> 
> 
> Paige Paloma leather panel leggings for $29.97, Asst SKU - Original $299.
> View attachment 3124332
> 
> View attachment 3124333
> 
> 
> Also saw a Michael Kors Miranda clutch in Chambray, red tagged for $89, original $595. PM me for location if you're interested. Looked exactly like this...
> 
> View attachment 3124331



Man, that Donna Karan trench is amazing, and a STEAL!!! I used to have the Paige leggings and they are super comfortable. Great finds!



daisygrl said:


> My CTR finds: Christian Dior nude pumps for $136 (- (25% off) and Tory Burch clutch for $48 (also before the discount).



These Dior shoes are absolutely stunning...so classic! I just watched the movie Dior and I this weekend so I'm now in need of more Dior lol. 



Jen123 said:


> Pm for location size 8 nudist for $140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125577



Dang, I've wanted these forever, and they are my size!



Jen123 said:


> I did well today I am so happy!!!
> 
> All worn and refurbished
> View attachment 3125622
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125623
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125624



Amazing!!!!!


----------



## beautyfullday

I got a baby girl dress for $0.1


----------



## beautyfullday

Paige Paloma leather panel leggings for $29.97, Asst SKU - Original $299.
View attachment 3124332

View attachment 3124333






love this legging


----------



## afsweet

I visited NR in Philadelphia last weekend and they had some burberry coats (not trenches or quilted) for women. Visited my local NR this weekend, and they didn't have anything for women but did have some burberry pants and jeans for men and 1 quilted coat.


Bag section was not impressive- the highest end brand they had was MBMJ.


----------



## bargainhunter95

Like usual, my Rack had nothing special but they had shoe markdowns today. I got these Free People booties for $17 and these Rag & Bone slip ons I've been watching for $47.


----------



## bargainhunter95

.


----------



## sparksfly

bargainhunter95 said:


> Like usual, my Rack had nothing special but they had shoe markdowns today. I got these Free People booties for $17 and these Rag & Bone slip ons I've been watching for $47.




Could I have the sku for the free people?


----------



## AnnaFreud

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Saw these at Springfield town center around 11:30 am today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127003
> View attachment 3127004




Do you remember how much those raybans were? TIA!


----------



## AnnaFreud

For all of the frequent Lakewood NR shoppers...they are almost finished with the NR in Long Beach!! Sign says grand opening on October 1st. Drove by today and they were doing some work in the parking lot. Can't wait!! This one will be so much closer to me.


----------



## daisygrl

AnnaFreud said:


> For all of the frequent Lakewood NR shoppers...they are almost finished with the NR in Long Beach!! Sign says grand opening on October 1st. Drove by today and they were doing some work in the parking lot. Can't wait!! This one will be so much closer to me.




They will be opening one in Cerritos too. Late Oct.


----------



## AnnaFreud

daisygrl said:


> They will be opening one in Cerritos too. Late Oct.




Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## bargainhunter95

sparksfly said:


> Could I have the sku for the free people?



Sure! I have a feeling they were worn and refinished but you could try
SKU: 439014242708


----------



## cmm62

The dangers of stopping into NR [emoji85][emoji16]!! But once I saw them I couldn't say no - I love Manolos, the gold color, and they're so easy to walk in. They are also in perfect condition, not always the case for NR finds. 








And they're still online at Neimans for more, so I'm super happy [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> For all of the frequent Lakewood NR shoppers...they are almost finished with the NR in Long Beach!! Sign says grand opening on October 1st. Drove by today and they were doing some work in the parking lot. Can't wait!! This one will be so much closer to me.




Where in LB? Are you going to the grand opening?


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> They will be opening one in Cerritos too. Late Oct.




I read this too, but where? Lol I'm so lost on the store openings.


----------



## chizan8384

I saw choo's and d&g


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> Where in LB? Are you going to the grand opening?




Off PCH before 2nd. In the plaza with the AMC and Best Buys. It's the old Loehmann's! Probably won't go to the grand openings unless I can leave work early. I usually rush home to see my baby.


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> Off PCH before 2nd. In the plaza with the AMC and Best Buys. It's the old Loehmann's! Probably won't go to the grand openings unless I can leave work early. I usually rush home to see my baby.



Oooh! Dang that's a Thursday, I'll be at work too.


----------



## applecidered

pinky7129 said:


> View attachment 3127491
> 
> 
> Is this a good deal?


Hm... For me, no. But if you will wear it, then sure!


----------



## louvigilante

How do you get invited to the day before grand opening party?


----------



## sparksfly

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Saw these at Springfield town center around 11:30 am today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127003
> View attachment 3127004




Any idea if they still have these?


----------



## Bargainhunter93

Found: Christian Louboutin 100mm Argotik Size 7.5!!! [emoji7] 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 $229 from $775 [emoji322]


----------



## aga5

Bargainhunter93 said:


> Found: Christian Louboutin 100mm Argotik Size 7.5!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $229 from $775 [emoji322]




[emoji7][emoji7] I hope they are your size


----------



## sparksfly

Bargainhunter93 said:


> Found: Christian Louboutin 100mm Argotik Size 7.5!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $229 from $775 [emoji322]




Could I have the sku if they're not W&R?


----------



## ladycee

Bargainhunter93 said:


> Found: Christian Louboutin 100mm Argotik Size 7.5!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $229 from $775 [emoji322]




Great find


----------



## ps.lovechloe

Bargainhunter93 said:


> Found: Christian Louboutin 100mm Argotik Size 7.5!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $229 from $775 [emoji322]




Congratulations! They're beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## pcil

Bargainhunter93 said:


> Found: Christian Louboutin 100mm Argotik Size 7.5!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $229 from $775 [emoji322]



Nice find!


----------



## jorton

Ladies run to your NR. It looks like someone on here said they did show markdowns. I don't know if mine did it today( haven't been in a while so can't tell) but they are like giving shoes away. Jack Rodgers, via spiga, Steve Madden heels/sandals/wedges all $25-40. Tory burch heels for $55


----------



## sarasmom

jorton said:


> Ladies run to your NR. It looks like someone on here said they did show markdowns. I don't know if mine did it today( haven't been in a while so can't tell) but they are like giving shoes away. Jack Rodgers, via spiga, Steve Madden heels/sandals/wedges all $25-40. Tory burch heels for $55



I went to mine just by chance b/c I had a return to do. They did do shoe markdowns, but I didn't see anything quite as cheap as that at my store. Some TB's were marked to $70 but they have been at my store for over a year!!


----------



## scgirl212

The new rack in Reno surprised me! 

Bought the Philip Lim for 215.00 worn and refurb. [L

They also had this Valentino worn and refurb bag there for $490! I left it there.


----------



## sparksfly

beautyfullday said:


> Paige Paloma leather panel leggings for $29.97, Asst SKU - Original $299.
> View attachment 3124332
> 
> View attachment 3124333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this legging




Where did you find them in your store? I want to see if mine has them.


----------



## gquinn

They were mixed in on the regular Paige jeans rounders. I actually found another leather Paige pant in a different store also but I suspect they are samples as they don't have a size sewn in. 




sparksfly said:


> Where did you find them in your store? I want to see if mine has them.


----------



## Michelle1x

Somebody posted here once that they liked these Fekkai gift sets... they are now marked down to $9 but I only found one in my Rack.


----------



## sparksfly

gquinn said:


> They were mixed in on the regular Paige jeans rounders. I actually found another leather Paige pant in a different store also but I suspect they are samples as they don't have a size sewn in.




Thanks! The app says my store says they have some(lists them as samples) but I couldn't find any. 

Really want a pair!


----------



## daisygrl

scgirl212 said:


> The new rack in Reno surprised me!
> 
> Bought the Philip Lim for 215.00 worn and refurb. [L
> 
> They also had this Valentino worn and refurb bag there for $490! I left it there.
> 
> View attachment 3129341
> View attachment 3129343




Gorgeous Valentino! Wish I needed it!


----------



## sparksfly

Chloe:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 $198

Dolce and Gabanna:





They're velour pants with a silk waist band.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Saint Laurent flats for $159



Burberry Espadrilles for $149.97


----------



## sparksfly

$54. Can't decide if I got a good deal or not. I own the classic Jack Rodgers and I wear them all the time.


----------



## cuhlee

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 3129441
> View attachment 3129444
> 
> Saint Laurent flats for $159
> 
> View attachment 3129445
> 
> Burberry Espadrilles for $149.97




The Saint Laurent flats are amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Michelle1x

any news on the price adjust policy for CTR?
Because the next CTR is Oct 1, which means you would be able to buy next week (24th) and do a PA if they are still allowing that.


----------



## cmm62

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 3129441
> View attachment 3129444
> 
> Saint Laurent flats for $159
> 
> View attachment 3129445
> 
> Burberry Espadrilles for $149.97




Beautiful YSL flats! Congrats.


----------



## ladycee

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 3129441
> View attachment 3129444
> 
> Saint Laurent flats for $159
> 
> View attachment 3129445
> 
> Burberry Espadrilles for $149.97




Can I have the sku for the espadrilles? Or was it worn and refurb?


----------



## Ajx

Michelle1x said:


> any news on the price adjust policy for CTR?
> Because the next CTR is Oct 1, which means you would be able to buy next week (24th) and do a PA if they are still allowing that.




I was told they can only do a PA if something was purchased within 7 days.


----------



## sparksfly

You can buy the 24th because 7 days is October 1st


----------



## afsweet

Went to NR in Tyson's yesterday afternoon and spotted a few good deals on M Missoni shoes. Almost bought the zigzag flats but decided I didn't need them. A woman picked up the flip flops when she saw me take pics and put them back, not sure if she ended up buying them or not. I'm a 6.5 and the zigzags fit, but I don't know if they'd stretch out or not. Oddly though, the red flats below were definitely too big for me so probably a TTS 7.


Also spotted a couple pairs of SJP shoes (didn't know they'd be so expensive). Didn't see any high end clothes except a Versus Versace black dress (w/ gold studs on top) on clearance for $199. Think it was a size 2 and mixed in with normally priced clothes- I guess someone hid it there. There were some burberry watches, 1 men's burberry coat, and no bags higher end than MBMJ.


----------



## afsweet

Continued. Never saw Matt Bernson at NR before, and the price wasn't bad.


----------



## Bargainhunter93

sparksfly said:


> Could I have the sku if they're not W&R?




Unfortunately they are worn and refinish!


----------



## Pinkfashiondiar

Great finds! Love! If you ever change your mind about the mini pashli please let me know! Or if you ever see another! I've been patiently waiting for one to pop up nearby but no luck


----------



## newport5236

View attachment 312

Popped into newbury rack today and didn't buy anything.  They had lots of 79$ and clearance raybans.  At $43.97, this LC is a good price and it's still there.


----------



## hedgwin99

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 3129441
> View attachment 3129444
> 
> Saint Laurent flats for $159
> 
> View attachment 3129445
> 
> Burberry Espadrilles for $149.97




I would love the Burberry espadrilles as well... If you can share. Thank u


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

cuhlee said:


> The Saint Laurent flats are amazing! Congrats!




I didn't buy them. It's a size 40 and is still available at pasadena Hastings ranch NR


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

hedgwin99 said:


> I would love the Burberry espadrilles as well... If you can share. Thank u




I didn't buy the burberry espadrilles. They were a size 39 and still available at the pasadena Hastings ranch NR. Unfortunately, I didn't get the UPC/SKU for it. Every time i tried to scan with the app the app would shut down on my phone and some numbers on the sticker weren't legible. Sorry.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I didn't buy the burberry espadrilles. They were a size 39 and still available at the pasadena Hastings ranch NR. Unfortunately, I didn't get the UPC/SKU for it. Every time i tried to scan with the app the app would shut down on my phone and some numbers on the sticker weren't legible. Sorry.



ladycee said:


> Can I have the sku for the espadrilles? Or was it worn and refurb?


----------



## AAgurl789

jorton said:


> Ladies run to your NR. It looks like someone on here said they did show markdowns. I don't know if mine did it today( haven't been in a while so can't tell) but they are like giving shoes away. Jack Rodgers, via spiga, Steve Madden heels/sandals/wedges all $25-40. Tory burch heels for $55



I went back to my old habits of going to NR every week. I was there yesterday and yup it looks like there were new markdowns.


----------



## littlecutie

PM you




Pinkfashiondiar said:


> Great finds! Love! If you ever change your mind about the mini pashli please let me know! Or if you ever see another! I've been patiently waiting for one to pop up nearby but no luck


----------



## mharri20

stephc005 said:


> Continued. Never saw Matt Bernson at NR before, and the price wasn't bad.



Oh wow, I love those MB sandals. I'm not very familiar with the brand, but I probably would have snatched them up because of the rose gold hardware!


----------



## IStuckACello

Michelle1x said:


> Somebody posted here once that they liked these Fekkai gift sets... they are now marked down to $9 but I only found one in my Rack.




I think that might have been me, thank you! I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## sparksfly

If anyone finds the Paige leather leggings let me know! I want to search and send a pair.


----------



## Dahls

I'm on the lookout for a good leather jacket - if anyone sees a Rick Owens out there, or a Balenciaga (someone posted on Instagram that they found one!), could you please let me know! 

Thanks &#128512;


----------



## yakusoku.af

All spotted at Honolulu NR 
Nothing amazing though






Isabel Marant Etoile




Alexander Wang 91% off


----------



## ladycee

Cutest little Burberry jacket 6m


----------



## ladycee

marc Jacobs little Stam


----------



## purseaholic90

sarasmom said:


> I went to mine just by chance b/c I had a return to do. They did do shoe markdowns, but I didn't see anything quite as cheap as that at my store. Some TB's were marked to $70 but they have been at my store for over a year!!




Maybe my store didn't get the memo or it varies by store. No additional markdowns since CTR


----------



## LoLaChoo

Persimmon place - spotted this refurb'ed Balenciaga this evening. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 313069


----------



## francesmonique

Spotted some Valentino bags at the Pasadena rack this afternoon


----------



## gquinn

Great price for the Bal! If it wasn't metallic, I'd be all over it[emoji12]


----------



## francesmonique

Another one


----------



## kema042290

newport5236 said:


> View attachment 312
> 
> Popped into newbury rack today and didn't buy anything.  They had lots of 79$ and clearance raybans.  At $43.97, this LC is a good price and it's still there.



If you go today can you see if it's still there? Such a pretty bag. 

Is anyone from OKC here? How is the NR there?


----------



## hedgwin99

kema042290 said:


> If you go today can you see if it's still there? Such a pretty bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone from OKC here? How is the NR there?




I called the store yesterday.. The LC has been sold


----------



## glasskey

francesmonique said:


> Spotted some Valentino bags at the Pasadena rack this afternoon



Hi honey, these are Mario Valentino, not Valentino Garavani ('real' Valentino.) Something needs to be done so less people get confused, including the stores themselves.


----------



## krissa

glasskey said:


> Hi honey, these are Mario Valentino, not Valentino Garavani ('real' Valentino.) Something needs to be done so less people get confused, including the stores themselves.



Lol I hate these bags. I've had to correct so many people. Some think this is like Marc by Marc Jacobs vs Marc Jacobs.


----------



## ladycee

krissa said:


> Lol I hate these bags. I've had to correct so many people. Some think this is like Marc by Marc Jacobs vs Marc Jacobs.




Yes! And the Mario Valentino is so overpriced for crappy quality


----------



## vti3ai3ieg

LoLaChoo said:


> Persimmon place - spotted this refurb'ed Balenciaga this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130692
> View attachment 313069


----------



## francesmonique

glasskey said:


> Hi honey, these are Mario Valentino, not Valentino Garavani ('real' Valentino.) Something needs to be done so less people get confused, including the stores themselves.





My sister and I definitely thought something was off. The quality of the material was bad. These bags are way overpriced. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mharri20

I have a pair of Saint Laurent boots from earlier this year I got at NR, and I need an extra hole added to the strap so that I can buckle them better. Will NR alterations do this, or even regular Nordstrom? I have alterations budget to use up, so I may as well get it done. I was wondering if anyone had experience with getting holes added to shoes or belts, and if they could do it on the spot since I live far away.

Speaking of the boots....they are the YSL Jodhpur boots
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-jodhpur-bootie/3685188

I know a few people had found some at the rack because I saw pictures on Instagram. Does anyone here have them, or ever tried them on? I am a 7.5/8, and they are a 38.5, and fit fine length-wise. But they are SO tight in the ankles (I have normal/smaller ankles), and even harder to get on. I love the shape and I want to keep them, but I think I have to take a hair dryer to them and try to stretch the ankles out a bit...


----------



## glasskey

I feel like Mario Valentino as a company is definitely taking advantage, and everyone gets confused, including NR SAs--I see these bags priced for something like $700, and it makes me feel so bad for the people who don't know the difference. You just know there are people who are buying it because they think it's Valentino Garavani. 

(Part of me is kind of like, well, if you don't do your research, it's partially your fault, especially in this day of smartphones, but NR should try just a little harder.)

The Valentino diffusion line is Red Valentino, which is also often overpriced at the Rack--I remember seeing a tote that I am positive retailed for $350 going for $399. 



krissa said:


> Lol I hate these bags. I've had to correct so many people. Some think this is like Marc by Marc Jacobs vs Marc Jacobs.



ugh you're a good person



ladycee said:


> Yes! And the Mario Valentino is so overpriced for crappy quality



agreed!



francesmonique said:


> My sister and I definitely thought something was off. The quality of the material was bad. These bags are way overpriced. Thanks for the heads up!



of course!! when making high end purchases I always recommend googling just to double check. Fortunately, NR has a great return policy, so even if we make mistakes it's easy to take it back.


----------



## glasskey

mharri20 said:


> I have a pair of Saint Laurent boots from earlier this year I got at NR, and I need an extra hole added to the strap so that I can buckle them better. Will NR alterations do this, or even regular Nordstrom? I have alterations budget to use up, so I may as well get it done. I was wondering if anyone had experience with getting holes added to shoes or belts, and if they could do it on the spot since I live far away.
> 
> Speaking of the boots....they are the YSL Jodhpur boots
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-jodhpur-bootie/3685188
> 
> I know a few people had found some at the rack because I saw pictures on Instagram. Does anyone here have them, or ever tried them on? I am a 7.5/8, and they are a 38.5, and fit fine length-wise. But they are SO tight in the ankles (I have normal/smaller ankles), and even harder to get on. I love the shape and I want to keep them, but I think I have to take a hair dryer to them and try to stretch the ankles out a bit...


Babe, you gotta get yourself a leather punch! I have this one and I love it: http://www.amazon.com/Beltopro®-Belt-Puncher-Round-Holes/dp/B00CE5X50G

Best $17 you'll ever spend. Belts, shoes, leather cuffs/bracelets, bag straps--I've done it all. I just use a ruler and a pencil to mark where I want to punch, and then punch away. Never a mishap and I am the least crafty person I know. Save your alterations credits for actual alterations! (ETA sorry I can't answer your question, I actually have no idea if NR will do it.)


----------



## katran26

francesmonique said:


> Spotted some Valentino bags at the Pasadena rack this afternoon



That could be Mario Valentino...and not Valentino Garavani


----------



## katran26

btw, markdowns at NR today - something I was eyeing was reduced by $100


----------



## Michelle1x

krissa said:


> Lol I hate these bags. I've had to correct so many people. Some think this is like Marc by Marc Jacobs vs Marc Jacobs.



Right and the other problem with this is the "V" logo of Mario Valentino is similar to the circled V logo from the real Valentino.

Honestly I think there should be a lawsuit about this.  Its way over the line of copyright infringement.


----------



## Michelle1x

katran26 said:


> btw, markdowns at NR today - something I was eyeing was reduced by $100



In the clearance?  I thought the designer markdowns already happened (according to some here)


----------



## katran26

Michelle1x said:


> In the clearance?  I thought the designer markdowns already happened (according to some here)



I'm not sure if it was today or a couple days back, but something in particular I kept checking on was cheaper...and yes, in the clearance section.


----------



## AnnaFreud

francesmonique said:


> Spotted some Valentino bags at the Pasadena rack this afternoon




This looks more like Mario Valentino, not Valentino Garavani.


----------



## AnnaFreud

AnnaFreud said:


> This looks more like Mario Valentino, not Valentino Garavani.




Oops, nevermind. It's been pointed out already.


----------



## AnnaFreud

LoLaChoo said:


> Persimmon place - spotted this refurb'ed Balenciaga this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130692
> View attachment 313069


----------



## mharri20

glasskey said:


> Babe, you gotta get yourself a leather punch! I have this one and I love it: http://www.amazon.com/Beltopro®-Belt-Puncher-Round-Holes/dp/B00CE5X50G
> 
> Best $17 you'll ever spend. Belts, shoes, leather cuffs/bracelets, bag straps--I've done it all. I just use a ruler and a pencil to mark where I want to punch, and then punch away. Never a mishap and I am the least crafty person I know. Save your alterations credits for actual alterations! (ETA sorry I can't answer your question, I actually have no idea if NR will do it.)



BAM. Bought it. Will be here in two days. I guess I never thought of this, lol! Thanks so much for the recommendation! I will be punching holes in everything now...this is amazing.


----------



## Michelle1x

FYI the Rack tailors will also punch leather if you need it.
I had a sequin clutch repaired by the tailor once.  It involved removing sequins from one place and reattaching them elsewhere on the bag.


----------



## applecidered

Michelle1x said:


> Right and the other problem with this is the "V" logo of Mario Valentino is similar to the circled V logo from the real Valentino.
> 
> Honestly I think there should be a lawsuit about this.  Its way over the line of copyright infringement.



Seriously, even I was almost fooled once if it weren't for my phone searching. Plus online his bags are a compete rip off of the Gucci soho line it makes me ill.


----------



## glasskey

mharri20 said:


> BAM. Bought it. Will be here in two days. I guess I never thought of this, lol! Thanks so much for the recommendation! I will be punching holes in everything now...this is amazing.


yay! glad I was able to help.  I love Amazon Prime, no waiting too long for stuff you want lol.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Reseller snapped up that Balenciaga 
[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;


----------



## deltalady

yakusoku.af said:


> Reseller snapped up that Balenciaga
> [emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;
> View attachment 3131425



This is why I always have people PM me for location. Oh well.  

How has the Honolulu Rack been lately? I'm planning another vacation back to Waikiki soon.


----------



## vti3ai3ieg

yakusoku.af said:


> Reseller snapped up that Balenciaga
> [emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;
> View attachment 3131425




Aww I called and they said someone bought it. [emoji19]


----------



## AnnaFreud

yakusoku.af said:


> Reseller snapped up that Balenciaga
> [emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;
> View attachment 3131425




Boo!! And she probably got the intel off this thread too.


----------



## vesperholly

Ahh Nordstrom Rack finally opened in my city this month and I forgot to post my finds!!

Adorable leather black flats (wide width!) by 14th and Union for $50

Halogen linen tank top - said M but fits XL me - for $8! (sorry this is the only online pic I could find)

I'm a bit sad that the purses section is quite wee. Good amount of jewelry and the scarf/hat/gloves section is looking awesome and I can't wait to check it out when the weather gets colder.


----------



## glasskey

vti3ai3ieg said:


> Aww I called and they said someone bought it. [emoji19]





AnnaFreud said:


> Boo!! And she probably got the intel off this thread too.





deltalady said:


> This is why I always have people PM me for location. Oh well.
> 
> How has the Honolulu Rack been lately? I'm planning another vacation back to Waikiki soon.



I'm not defending the reseller--it really sucks that she is reselling something that someone actually wants for themselves--but I actually think that person just happens to frequent the same store. If it was a s&s she wouldn't have received it yet, and while she may have gotten the intel from this thread, OP posted it relatively late in the day and someone called pretty soon after searching for it, so my guess is she was already in the store or on her way to the store and saw it right after OP and took it. 

This is just an academic exercise, of course, but I just wanna make sure OP doesn't feel bad about posting the location  Thanks for sharing, OP.


----------



## yakusoku.af

glasskey said:


> I'm not defending the reseller--it really sucks that she is reselling something that someone actually wants for themselves--but I actually think that person just happens to frequent the same store. If it was a s&s she wouldn't have received it yet, and while she may have gotten the intel from this thread, OP posted it relatively late in the day and someone called pretty soon after searching for it, so my guess is she was already in the store or on her way to the store and saw it right after OP and took it.
> 
> This is just an academic exercise, of course, but I just wanna make sure OP doesn't feel bad about posting the location  Thanks for sharing, OP.




I was thinking that this must be one of the NR that she shops too because it wasn't enough time to do a Search and Send. 
Just sucks that someone from here wasn't able to get it before she did.


----------



## yakusoku.af

deltalady said:


> This is why I always have people PM me for location. Oh well.
> 
> How has the Honolulu Rack been lately? I'm planning another vacation back to Waikiki soon.




Not great lol
I keep missing the good finds! And I try to go in the mornings when they put out new stuff. Whenever I see a rack in Women's shoes I run over and check out all the boxes. I found a Prada box with Tory Burch shoes in them [emoji19][emoji19][emoji19] 
Best bet is to aim for right after a designer sale is over. Right now clearance racks are picked through and a lot of blue tickets. I haven't found anything good for CTR in a few months. 
Sometime next year they are supposed to open a NR in Waikiki! Wondering if that location is going to get more designer merchandise or if it's gonna be just more of the same made for rack stuff.


----------



## meowmix318

I'm currently on vacation in Denver and saw a few Ted Baker heals at the NR in Denver. Also saw two Marc Jacob Bags (not the mbmc) for 50% off. But didn't get it because thought it was not worth the price.


----------



## meowmix318

The Ted Baker heels were $100 from $400-ish. Unfortunately I cant do heels so I didn't get them


----------



## LoveMyMarc

LoLaChoo said:


> Persimmon place - spotted this refurb'ed Balenciaga this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130692
> View attachment 313069


----------



## aga5

I got a few cute dresses for great deals will post later, but NR woodfield had a few really cute kids Burberry rainboots for $69(I think from $150) wish I had little ones to get them for super cute


----------



## aga5

aga5 said:


> i got a few cute dresses for great deals will post later, but nr woodfield had a few really cute kids burberry rainboots for $69(i think from $150) wish i had little ones to get them for super cute


----------



## ladycee

aga5 said:


> View attachment 3131514




Do you remember what size?


----------



## sparksfly

aga5 said:


> I got a few cute dresses for great deals will post later, but NR woodfield had a few really cute kids Burberry rainboots for $69(I think from $150) wish I had little ones to get them for super cute




Any idea the sizes? I can fit into a very large kids.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

yakusoku.af said:


> Reseller snapped up that Balenciaga
> [emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;
> View attachment 3131425




Ugh the worst is that there is this lady on Instagram that shops at my rack and instagrams when she finds designer handbags there and the same reseller keeps contacting her and getting the info before I can even get there...


----------



## glasskey

LoveMyMarc said:


> Is there a way to order over the phone??


NR does search and send--read through the thread and you'll see tons of people order over the phone. 

Unfortunately, an instagram reseller bought this already.


----------



## aga5

ladycee said:


> Do you remember what size?




No sorry but little kids I imagine 3-maybe 6/7years old


----------



## bakeacookie

Burberry kids 35 seems to fit a 7/7.5 length wise, but your width and arch could prevent it from looking right. I've tried it out on a pair of Velcro shoes. Haha. Couldn't help myself they were super cute, but the straps weren't long enough to secure properly.


----------



## bakeacookie

yakusoku.af said:


> Reseller snapped up that Balenciaga
> [emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;
> View attachment 3131425




 When I saw it on Instagram, it didn't surprise me tbh. Whether or not they got intel from the thread, resellers are quick to get the cool stuff. It seems there there bright and early all the time, I feel like going after work is a waste of time.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

glasskey said:


> NR does search and send--read through the thread and you'll see tons of people order over the phone.
> 
> Unfortunately, an instagram reseller bought this already.



Ugh! Thanks though.


----------



## aga5

Got these three dresses 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
r
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 first is Marchesa Voyage on sale $59 from $625, second (blue) was $99 from $425 not sure about it yet and last was late spade $159 from 450


----------



## dorres

aga5 said:


> Got these three dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131574
> View attachment 3131575
> View attachment 3131576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first is Marchesa Voyage on sale $59 from $625, second (blue) was $99 from $425 not sure about it yet and last was late spade $159 from 450




I like the marchesa voyage dress. Can you pls PM me the sku?


----------



## glasskey

dorres said:


> I like the marchesa voyage dress. Can you pls PM me the sku?


agreed that Marchesa dress is so dreamy!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

glasskey said:


> I'm not defending the reseller--it really sucks that she is reselling something that someone actually wants for themselves--but I actually think that person just happens to frequent the same store. If it was a s&s she wouldn't have received it yet, and while she may have gotten the intel from this thread, OP posted it relatively late in the day and someone called pretty soon after searching for it, so my guess is she was already in the store or on her way to the store and saw it right after OP and took it.
> 
> This is just an academic exercise, of course, but I just wanna make sure OP doesn't feel bad about posting the location  Thanks for sharing, OP.




I hope OP doesn't feel bad. It was nice of her to share in the first place.


----------



## Dahls

aga5 said:


> Got these three dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131574
> View attachment 3131575
> View attachment 3131576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first is Marchesa Voyage on sale $59 from $625, second (blue) was $99 from $425 not sure about it yet and last was late spade $159 from 450




Great finds!! Would you mind giving me the sku for the Marchesa also?


----------



## Michelle1x

There is a chloe ethel at the 5th street SF location ("SF Downtown") for $509.

And a few rag and bone booties at Pacific commons.  One is 7.5 for $159 and another for about $200.  Which are the booties that you all like?

EDIT- oh I see we shouldn't post the location directly now.  Well this is just a chloe ethel so not one of the really hot bags.  If I see something really good I will not disclose the loc and do a "PM me", never really knew why people did that


----------



## strawberry_pai

That really makes me mad when I see these stupid resellers. The one who's selling the bag has the nerve to add me at Instagram today so I was like "nope I am blocking you!".

For now on, I will also dm the location now. I'm tired of these damn resellers lol


----------



## Leto

strawberry_pai said:


> That really makes me mad when I see these stupid resellers. The one who's selling the bag has the nerve to add me at Instagram today so I was like "nope I am blocking you!".
> 
> For now on, I will also dm the location now. I'm tired of these damn resellers lol




Just wondering. Even if you have people dm you, what prevents a reseller from doing so? They might still be able to get the Intel that way and we never know if the person was a reseller! (Unless we see the item pop up for sale right away but if it's search&send we still wouldn't know)


----------



## jorton

My location has been crap recently. The clothing is all picked over and the bags are all "made for rack". I swear half of my rack is hautelook stuff, and it's getting annoying because it's not even heavily discounted! This sounds selfish but I can't help but feel that since they keep opening so many new locations that the merchandise is starting to thin out...


----------



## deltalady

Leto said:


> Just wondering. Even if you have people dm you, what prevents a reseller from doing so? They might still be able to get the Intel that way and we never know if the person was a reseller! (Unless we see the item pop up for sale right away but if it's search&send we still wouldn't know)



When someone PM's me, I check to see if they've been contributing to this thread. I find that most resellers won't post intel or contribute here, so that's my way of weeding them out, so to speak.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Got some stuff yesterday from Nordstrom Northbrook. Kind of still undecided with these two but I'll most likely keep them. 

MARC BY MARC JACOBS 'Strawberry Thief' Fencing Army Top (originally $358, now $114.97)













L'AGENCE Palm Print Shirt (originally $235, now $47)












Also saw a very nice Burberry bootie ($399) but ended up not getting it at the last minute.


----------



## deltalady

ladybeaumont said:


> Got some stuff yesterday from Nordstrom Northbrook. Kind of still undecided with these two but I'll most likely keep them.
> 
> MARC BY MARC JACOBS 'Strawberry Thief' Fencing Army Top (originally $358, now $114.97)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'AGENCE Palm Print Shirt (originally $235, now $47)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also saw a very nice Burberry bootie ($399) but ended up not getting it at the last minute.



I love that MbMJ blouse. Beautiful!


----------



## bakeacookie

jorton said:


> My location has been crap recently. The clothing is all picked over and the bags are all "made for rack". I swear half of my rack is hautelook stuff, and it's getting annoying because it's not even heavily discounted! This sounds selfish but I can't help but feel that since they keep opening so many new locations that the merchandise is starting to thin out...



I think this too. 

There's going to be two more opening here, and the Lakewood rack doesn't even get that much in high end stuff. So the two close by to it (Cerritos and Long Beach) makes me wonder how spread out everything will be. 
I haven't found much at all unless I go to Metro Pointe, but the prices have gone up so I'm sometimes better off looking for a good sale at the boutique or department stores. 




deltalady said:


> When someone PM's me, I check to see if they've been contributing to this thread. I find that most resellers won't post intel or contribute here, so that's my way of weeding them out, so to speak.



+1
I also notice who posts here a lot too, whether intel or finds.


----------



## ladybeaumont

deltalady said:


> I love that MbMJ blouse. Beautiful!



Yes, it is! I was pleasantly surprised to see it there (it's still available at full priced at the Nordy's website). I seldom frequent this branch but with the stuff I found I'll make this now my go-to NR branch.


----------



## babycinnamon

jorton said:


> My location has been crap recently. The clothing is all picked over and the bags are all "made for rack". I swear half of my rack is hautelook stuff, and it's getting annoying because it's not even heavily discounted! This sounds selfish but I can't help but feel that since they keep opening so many new locations that the merchandise is starting to thin out...




+ 1 I see a ton of haute look stuff too. And I agree that more locations = harder to find the good stuff!


----------



## vesperholly

jorton said:


> My location has been crap recently. The clothing is all picked over and the bags are all "made for rack". I swear half of my rack is hautelook stuff, and it's getting annoying because it's not even heavily discounted! This sounds selfish but I can't help but feel that since they keep opening so many new locations that the merchandise is starting to thin out...



I wish they'd open more regular Nordstrom stores. The "best" department store in my city is a single Lord & Taylor. A Nordstrom here would be very successful. Buffalo is the second biggest city in the state, but since there is NYC, so many stores only open there and never consider the rest of the state. Took forever for us to get H&M, Trader Joe's, etc. My tiny college town in NE Ohio got a Chipotle 5 years before Buffalo! The closest US major metro to us is Pittsburgh and it's 4.5 hours away, so no one goes there to shop. If anything we go to Toronto!

Anyway, we just got a Rack, so that's something I guess??


----------



## lovemyrescues

Love all the finds. I have to get to my local Rack and check out the items.


----------



## pcil

Found this Prada flats, but it's a bit too small for me


----------



## babycinnamon

pcil said:


> Found this Prada flats, but it's a bit too small for me
> 
> View attachment 3131970
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131972




Those are super cute! Do you think maybe you can get them stretched a little so that they'll fit?


----------



## pecknnibble

Is this a good deal for $790? I think it's missing the tag and strap, but the leather is pretty soft and surprisingly not very scuffed.


----------



## hedgwin99

pecknnibble said:


> Is this a good deal for $790? I think it's missing the tag and strap, but the leather is pretty soft and surprisingly not very scuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132079




YSL for $790 I think it's a great deal!


----------



## pecknnibble

$200. PM for location if interested!


----------



## lms910

Pm me if you dont want it!! Would love the UPC.


----------



## lms910

Int in the YSL not Chloe***


----------



## AnnaFreud

pecknnibble said:


> Is this a good deal for $790? I think it's missing the tag and strap, but the leather is pretty soft and surprisingly not very scuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132079




I hope you got it!


----------



## LoLaChoo

Oh man! I left my phone behind over the last day and am just catching up to see my original post re: Bal bag being picked up by a reseller. Boo!! Sorry all and thanks everyone for being so nice about my mistake.


----------



## Precious Happy

vesperholly said:


> I wish they'd open more regular Nordstrom stores. The "best" department store in my city is a single Lord & Taylor. A Nordstrom here would be very successful. Buffalo is the second biggest city in the state, but since there is NYC, so many stores only open there and never consider the rest of the state. Took forever for us to get H&M, Trader Joe's, etc. My tiny college town in NE Ohio got a Chipotle 5 years before Buffalo! The closest US major metro to us is Pittsburgh and it's 4.5 hours away, so no one goes there to shop. If anything we go to Toronto!
> 
> Anyway, we just got a Rack, so that's something I guess??




I think it costs them a lot more to open a regular Nordstrom than a NR. Regular Nordstroms require more staffing, higher end finishes, and some of them have multiple restaurants in them as well.


----------



## Pao9

Lots if Tory Revas were dropped to $123 in several stores. Mostly small sizes like 5 and 6! Sorry didn't take the picture of the sku!


----------



## Pao9

pecknnibble said:


> Is this a good deal for $790? I think it's missing the tag and strap, but the leather is pretty soft and surprisingly not very scuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132079




That's a great price! Just be very careful. I once saw the same bag at a NR and it was $999. I inspected it and it was a horrible fake! Didn't even say saint Laurent. I complained to the SA and he said they had the bag authenticated at Saint Laurent store and that now they don't come with the logo inside. I said, my mom has the same bag! I know this bag pretty well! The y was plastic not even metal!!!!!!


----------



## Cthai

pecknnibble said:


> Is this a good deal for $790? I think it's missing the tag and strap, but the leather is pretty soft and surprisingly not very scuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132079



That's a great deal! I hope you got it!


----------



## pcil

babycinnamon said:


> Those are super cute! Do you think maybe you can get them stretched a little so that they'll fit?




Thought about it, but didn't want to risk it. Hopefully someone else can get this


----------



## pecknnibble

lms910 said:


> Pm me if you dont want it!! Would love the UPC.



Sorry it was altered & refinished, but I'll let you know if I end up changing my mind!



AnnaFreud said:


> I hope you got it!





Cthai said:


> That's a great deal! I hope you got it!



Thanks! I did get it. It's my first YSL item! 



Pao9 said:


> That's a great price! Just be very careful. I once saw the same bag at a NR and it was $999. I inspected it and it was a horrible fake! Didn't even say saint Laurent. I complained to the SA and he said they had the bag authenticated at Saint Laurent store and that now they don't come with the logo inside. I said, my mom has the same bag! I know this bag pretty well! The y was plastic not even metal!!!!!!



Oh wow..Thanks for the tip! I'll have to inspect it carefully. It definitely says Saint Laurent Paris inside though


----------



## pecknnibble

Also found this red-tagged for $65 if anyone's interested. I believe the next CTR isn't until October 1st though.


----------



## marcj

pecknnibble said:


> Is this a good deal for $790? I think it's missing the tag and strap, but the leather is pretty soft and surprisingly not very scuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132079




Love that bag hope you grabbed it  !! I got the same one on black last yr !!


----------



## Leto

bakeacookie said:


> I think this too.
> 
> 
> 
> There's going to be two more opening here, and the Lakewood rack doesn't even get that much in high end stuff. So the two close by to it (Cerritos and Long Beach) makes me wonder how spread out everything will be.
> 
> I haven't found much at all unless I go to Metro Pointe, but the prices have gone up so I'm sometimes better off looking for a good sale at the boutique or department stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> I also notice who posts here a lot too, whether intel or finds.




Man. I better step up my posting game! I only had one post worthy find - a pashli - and I posted it. That was in march through.


----------



## RackFanatic

deltalady said:


> When someone PM's me, I check to see if they've been contributing to this thread. I find that most resellers won't post intel or contribute here, so that's my way of weeding them out, so to speak.




LOVE THIS. I'm adopting your policy [emoji106]&#127997;[emoji106]&#127997;
#NoResellerZone


----------



## lms910

Picked up this Mar Y Sol baby in Houston Post Oak Rack today. Still retails for $52 on Nordstrom website! Will be perfect next spring. 

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/mar-y...ferralID=3807b083-5e49-11e5-9cda-005056941669


----------



## bakeacookie

Leto said:


> Man. I better step up my posting game! I only had one post worthy find - a pashli - and I posted it. That was in march through.




Same here! Lol.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I found these Tory Burch heels for $56.25


----------



## AnnaFreud

NR seem to be getting more Tom Ford sunglasses. Saw these at Glendale if anyone is interested. Tag is assorted. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also, anyone else's NR switch the security tags on their sunglasses? The new ones make it almost impossible to tell if a pair fits or not.


----------



## vti3ai3ieg

The NR in Burlington had some Tom Fords and Gucci sunglasses.


----------



## Aschu

Found Matte Red Hunter Boots for 89.97..the tall ones. They also had a few pairs of short ones. Went to Nordstrom after and saw them for $206 )


----------



## krissa

Worn and refinished ysl tomato red pumps &199.97 sz 40.  I can't take a pic, but super high pointy toe. Pm me for hold.


----------



## meowmix318

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I found these Tory Burch heels for $56.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132255
> View attachment 3132256



Very cute! Did you end up getting them?


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

meowmix318 said:


> Very cute! Did you end up getting them?




Thanks. Yes I got them.


----------



## ladycee

If everyone has seen prada baroque sunglasses with a black square frame please let me know [emoji4]


----------



## gquinn

Shoot - my quoting didn't work. I saw the rose coloured strass crystal Tory Burch pumps in a 7.5. If anyone wants them, PM for location.


----------



## Kc812

Gaithersburg rack

**the pictures make the upc look blurry but it's clear on my phone so if anyone needs one let me know


----------



## PetiteFromSF

ladycee said:


> If everyone has seen prada baroque sunglasses with a black square frame please let me know [emoji4]




I've seen only gray ones lately. I really want round ones but never find them.


----------



## NANI1972

deltalady said:


> When someone PM's me, I check to see if they've been contributing to this thread. I find that most resellers won't post intel or contribute here, so that's my way of weeding them out, so to speak.




Not everyone is close to a nordstrom rack, I'm not for example so I rarely contribute as far as finds go bc I rarely get to go to NR.


----------



## aga5

dorres said:


> I like the marchesa voyage dress. Can you pls PM me the sku?







glasskey said:


> agreed that Marchesa dress is so dreamy!!







Dahls said:


> Great finds!! Would you mind giving me the sku for the Marchesa also?






	

		
			
		

		
	
 it also rang up as $59. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 good luck


----------



## gquinn

No more PMs please - they are sold. 

Saw these Tory Burch belts for around $64. I didn't check the sizes though. Lighting was bad but one was red with gold hardware and the other is black with brass hardware. PM me for location and an associate could probably tell you the sizes.


----------



## littlecutie

PM you 



gquinn said:


> Saw these Tory Burch belts for around $64. I didn't check the sizes though. Lighting was bad but it red with gold hardware and the other is black with brass hardware. PM me for location and an associate could probably tell you the sizes.
> 
> View attachment 3132583


----------



## ladycee

elisainthecity said:


> I've seen only gray ones lately. I really want round ones but never find them.




I know someone posted the sku and said my store had 20 but it was 20 of another style pair of pradas I was so disappointed lol


----------



## deltalady

NANI1972 said:


> Not everyone is close to a nordstrom rack, I'm not for example so I rarely contribute as far as finds go bc I rarely get to go to NR.



I get it and I'm not saying my "system" is perfect, but it's something to try to make sure resellers aren't getting the good finds.


----------



## kema042290

Precious Happy said:


> I think it costs them a lot more to open a regular Nordstrom than a NR. Regular Nordstroms require more staffing, higher end finishes, and some of them have multiple restaurants in them as well.



I'm confused by her complaints. NYC doesn't even have a Nordstrom. 

We barely started getting NR.


----------



## applecidered

Pao9 said:


> That's a great price! Just be very careful. I once saw the same bag at a NR and it was $999. I inspected it and it was a horrible fake! Didn't even say saint Laurent. I complained to the SA and he said they had the bag authenticated at Saint Laurent store and that now they don't come with the logo inside. I said, my mom has the same bag! I know this bag pretty well! The y was plastic not even metal!!!!!!


Wow, lesson learned! I always knew NR is a haven for tag switchers.


----------



## krissa

kema042290 said:


> I'm confused by her complaints. NYC doesn't even have a Nordstrom.
> 
> We barely started getting NR.



NYC will finally have one next year. It should be interesting.


----------



## pcil

This is the most expensive dress I've ever tried on! Lanvin dress 90% off from $2690!!!!! It looks so flattering, but I didn't get it, trying to be good.


----------



## bargainhunter95

If you love Urban Decay, there may be some at your Rack. I got 4 eyeshadow potions ($10 each retail $20) and a palette ($20 retail $50) for my sis. I'm kind of mad though because I bought the potion for full price a few days ago at Sephora and just now they ended up at my rack. Bad timing for me!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

AnnaFreud said:


> NR seem to be getting more Tom Ford sunglasses. Saw these at Glendale if anyone is interested. Tag is assorted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132262
> View attachment 3132264
> 
> 
> Also, anyone else's NR switch the security tags on their sunglasses? The new ones make it almost impossible to tell if a pair fits or not.




Mine did! I feel like it's kinda pick your poison with either: have a security tag flopping on your face & scratch the glasses or the others which make it impossible to try them on. I bought a pair of Alexander McQueen sunglasses the other day that had those security tags and once I tried them on without the tag I went back the next day to return them because they looked horrible! As annoying as the old tags were I think I still prefer them, but overall I think they need to find a better way of doing it!


----------



## gquinn

Found some more great deals today...

DVF "Jewel" pleated dress for $89 from $598.




Love Moschino mixed print dress with embellished collar for $90 from $619?? (Mine is only black and white) I had no idea Love Moschino was so pricey but I'm happy I found this at a reasonable price




And the best find - Vince suede shorts for 0.01!!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

ladycee said:


> If everyone has seen prada baroque sunglasses with a black square frame please let me know [emoji4]



Hi! I actually had some non-NR intel for you guys that may help some of you find some baroques discounted! 

LensCrafters has the square baroques in black and a dark tortious and if you have vision insurance (and a prescription) & they have their 40% of frames deal then depending on your vision insurance you may be able to snag a pair cheap!
I was able to get a pair of black square baroques with my prescription, polarized & scratch resistant for $30 out of pocket in the end! I also noticed that if you have a vision insurance that they do not take but you can file yourself, they will give ~30-40% additional off both the lenses & the frames.


----------



## ladybeaumont

gquinn said:


> Found some more great deals today...
> 
> DVF "Jewel" pleated dress for $89 from $598.
> View attachment 3132722
> View attachment 3132723
> 
> 
> Love Moschino mixed print dress with embellished collar for $90 from $619?? (Mine is only black and white) I had no idea Love Moschino was so pricey but I'm happy I found this at a reasonable price
> View attachment 3132726
> View attachment 3132725
> 
> 
> And the best find - Vince suede shorts for 0.01!!
> View attachment 3132728



Congrats! That Moschino dress is to die for!!! WAAAANNNT!


----------



## Ms_SaleShopper

Picked up these Alexander Wang ankle boots for the Fall! 179 from 595.


----------



## Ms_SaleShopper

Sadly I left this Chloe beauty behind. Perhaps someone is interested. PM for location. It was still there when I left in the evening.


----------



## ladycee

pcil said:


> This is the most expensive dress I've ever tried on! Lanvin dress 90% off from $2690!!!!! It looks so flattering, but I didn't get it, trying to be good.
> 
> View attachment 3132682




90 % Wow that's a steal of a price.


----------



## cmm62

bargainhunter95 said:


> If you love Urban Decay, there may be some at your Rack. I got 4 eyeshadow potions ($10 each retail $20) and a palette ($20 retail $50) for my sis. I'm kind of mad though because I bought the potion for full price a few days ago at Sephora and just now they ended up at my rack. Bad timing for me!




Oh I love urban decay eye shadow. Hope I see some at mine, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jorton

gquinn said:


> Found some more great deals today...
> 
> DVF "Jewel" pleated dress for $89 from $598.
> View attachment 3132722
> View attachment 3132723
> 
> 
> Love Moschino mixed print dress with embellished collar for $90 from $619?? (Mine is only black and white) I had no idea Love Moschino was so pricey but I'm happy I found this at a reasonable price
> View attachment 3132726
> View attachment 3132725
> 
> 
> And the best find - Vince suede shorts for 0.01!!
> View attachment 3132728



Omg! I saw those vince shorts at mine and someone had switched the tag on them(blatantly put a sticker over the tag that wasn't the right one) and now I should go back and see if I can find them again! Were they marked a penny?


----------



## jorton

bargainhunter95 said:


> If you love Urban Decay, there may be some at your Rack. I got 4 eyeshadow potions ($10 each retail $20) and a palette ($20 retail $50) for my sis. I'm kind of mad though because I bought the potion for full price a few days ago at Sephora and just now they ended up at my rack. Bad timing for me!



Hi I work in cosmetics. You didn't necessarily get ripped off here. Urban decay came out with a new applicator which is why they sent the old ones to NR. The one you got from sephora SHOULD have like a wand applicator, and the old ones from NR should just be a squeeze tube with no applicator! If not I don't know why sephora is selling the old one at full price!


----------



## Shopmore

NicoleAngelina said:


> Hi! I actually had some non-NR intel for you guys that may help some of you find some baroques discounted!
> 
> LensCrafters has the square baroques in black and a dark tortious and if you have vision insurance (and a prescription) & they have their 40% of frames deal then depending on your vision insurance you may be able to snag a pair cheap!
> I was able to get a pair of black square baroques with my prescription, polarized & scratch resistant for $30 out of pocket in the end! I also noticed that if you have a vision insurance that they do not take but you can file yourself, they will give ~30-40% additional off both the lenses & the frames.



Hmmm.  Thanks for this info.  I might have to take a gander at my local lenscrafters.


----------



## bargainhunter95

cmm62 said:


> Oh I love urban decay eye shadow. Hope I see some at mine, thanks for sharing!



You're welcome! I hope you find some


----------



## bargainhunter95

jorton said:


> Hi I work in cosmetics. You didn't necessarily get ripped off here. Urban decay came out with a new applicator which is why they sent the old ones to NR. The one you got from sephora SHOULD have like a wand applicator, and the old ones from NR should just be a squeeze tube with no applicator! If not I don't know why sephora is selling the old one at full price!



Oh wow I didn't know that! I checked the one from NR and it doesn't have a wand. I didn't get to check the one from sephora since I mailed it already but I'm sure it has the wand because the packaging looked different. Thanks for info!


----------



## Pao9

bargainhunter95 said:


> If you love Urban Decay, there may be some at your Rack. I got 4 eyeshadow potions ($10 each retail $20) and a palette ($20 retail $50) for my sis. I'm kind of mad though because I bought the potion for full price a few days ago at Sephora and just now they ended up at my rack. Bad timing for me!




Wow! I've never seen those at my racks, only the liquid eyeliners. Did those just arrive? I thought the smokey eye palette was new release. That's crazy! What's the price?


----------



## Pao9

bargainhunter95 said:


> If you love Urban Decay, there may be some at your Rack. I got 4 eyeshadow potions ($10 each retail $20) and a palette ($20 retail $50) for my sis. I'm kind of mad though because I bought the potion for full price a few days ago at Sephora and just now they ended up at my rack. Bad timing for me!




Sorry, I'm kind of stupid just saw the price! Lol!


----------



## Pao9

Ms_SaleShopper said:


> Picked up these Alexander Wang ankle boots for the Fall! 179 from 595.




Wow those are my fave!! Are they comfy? I'm looking for the gaby. It's the same but with a little bit of a heel!


----------



## Leto

Ok ladies. This is almost ironic. Yesterday I was all like "I hardly find anything post worthy except for the pashli I posted back in March". So I decided to go to the rack this morning right after they open. Man, glad I did:


----------



## meowmix318

Leto said:


> Ok ladies. This is almost ironic. Yesterday I was all like "I hardly find anything post worthy except for the pashli I posted back in March". So I decided to go to the rack this morning right after they open. Man, glad I did:
> 
> View attachment 3132959



Wow great price


----------



## ladycee

Leto said:


> Ok ladies. This is almost ironic. Yesterday I was all like "I hardly find anything post worthy except for the pashli I posted back in March". So I decided to go to the rack this morning right after they open. Man, glad I did:
> 
> View attachment 3132959




Omg did you buy? If not please pm me the location


----------



## Leto

Another find. Aren't these hot? Won't buy


----------



## Leto

ladycee said:


> Omg did you buy? If not please pm me the location




Sorry, will buy!


----------



## ladycee

Leto said:


> Sorry, will buy!




I don't blame you congrats! That's a steal


----------



## Leto

Thanks, ladycee!

Here is another find I won't get


----------



## meowmix318

Leto said:


> Another find. Aren't these hot? Won't buy
> View attachment 3132974
> 
> View attachment 3132975



Totally hot! Wished those were in my size. I never seem to find these real high end brands at the NR locations I go to.


----------



## kema042290

krissa said:


> NYC will finally have one next year. It should be interesting.



Great ... when I leave to go to a place that probably doesn't even have one. FML


----------



## Helloitsjackk

Sz 36... Would've bought if 30 :/


----------



## deltalady

Spotted these today


----------



## bakeacookie

Leto said:


> Ok ladies. This is almost ironic. Yesterday I was all like "I hardly find anything post worthy except for the pashli I posted back in March". So I decided to go to the rack this morning right after they open. Man, glad I did:
> 
> View attachment 3132959





You found another! Hurray! Great find!


----------



## krissa

Pao9 said:


> Wow! I've never seen those at my racks, only the liquid eyeliners. Did those just arrive? I thought the smokey eye palette was new release. That's crazy! What's the price?



My store just got them Thursday. They got the ammo and smoked palettes as well. I just tried the super saturated lip color crayon and it's awesome. They only had three colors tho.


----------



## pecknnibble

Leto said:


> Ok ladies. This is almost ironic. Yesterday I was all like "I hardly find anything post worthy except for the pashli I posted back in March". So I decided to go to the rack this morning right after they open. Man, glad I did:
> 
> View attachment 3132959




Wow nice find!


----------



## Ms_SaleShopper

Pao9 said:


> Wow those are my fave!! Are they comfy? I'm looking for the gaby. It's the same but with a little bit of a heel!



When I tried them on in storee they were very comfortable. I instantly fell in love with them!


----------



## sparksfly

.


----------



## sparksfly

Pao9 said:


> Wow! I've never seen those at my racks, only the liquid eyeliners. Did those just arrive? I thought the smokey eye palette was new release. That's crazy! What's the price?




The new ones naked smokey. This is smoked which is different. Still pretty though!


----------



## ladybeaumont

Pao9 said:


> I thought the smokey eye palette was new release. That's crazy! What's the price?



I got the 'Smoked' palette ($20, originally $49) too at my NR thinking the same thing and it's different. Less colors and older version. The new release is called 'Naked Smoky'.

ETA: Oops I didn't notice the previous reply. What sparksfly said.


----------



## juicyhermes

.


----------



## shpahlc

ladybeaumont said:


> I got the 'Smoked' palette ($20, originally $49) too at my NR thinking the same thing and it's different. Less colors and older version. The new release is called 'Naked Smoky'.
> 
> ETA: Oops I didn't notice the previous reply. What sparksfly said.



Does anyone mind posting the SKU for these?  Would like to find them at my local rack (or doing a charge send).  Thanks!


----------



## vesperholly

kema042290 said:


> I'm confused by her complaints. NYC doesn't even have a Nordstrom.
> 
> We barely started getting NR.



You're kidding - doesn't NYC usually have at least one of everything (except, famously, Target)? Nordstrom is a major upscale department store, I'm shocked there isn't one in the city. I really had no idea.


----------



## hedgwin99

At NR Rack Bergen


----------



## hedgwin99

Tons of designer sales at Bergen Rack. Lots of St Johns n these what I grabbed to tried on


----------



## gquinn

That Gucci is pretty! 



hedgwin99 said:


> Tons of designer sales at Bergen Rack. Lots of St Johns n these what I grabbed to tried on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133253
> View attachment 3133254
> View attachment 3133256
> View attachment 3133257
> View attachment 3133258
> View attachment 3133259
> View attachment 3133260


----------



## lettuceshop

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I found these Tory Burch heels for $56.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132255
> View attachment 3132256




Love these!


----------



## gquinn

Thanks! I wasn't sure about it at first but I love the embellishment. 


ladybeaumont said:


> Congrats! That Moschino dress is to die for!!! WAAAANNNT!




Actually I was looking for the hunter green pair which I bought a few weeks for my sister and then I found this color. This color is still around $96 from $400ish but the tag has the hunter green code on it. No, they were not marked a penny but it looks like someone peeled off the sticker. 


jorton said:


> Omg! I saw those vince shorts at mine and someone had switched the tag on them(blatantly put a sticker over the tag that wasn't the right one) and now I should go back and see if I can find them again! Were they marked a penny?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Leto said:


> Ok ladies. This is almost ironic. Yesterday I was all like "I hardly find anything post worthy except for the pashli I posted back in March". So I decided to go to the rack this morning right after they open. Man, glad I did:
> 
> View attachment 3132959




Love!!!! Congrats!


----------



## carolly88

Found these Rag and Bone Harrows in Slate at my rack for $269. Not the biggest deal but I'll take it for a pair of boots I've been searching for (especially during triple points!) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Let me know if anyone wants the SKU!


----------



## bargainhunter95

Pao9 said:


> Wow! I've never seen those at my racks, only the liquid eyeliners. Did those just arrive? I thought the smokey eye palette was new release. That's crazy! What's the price?



Sorry for the late reply, looks like everyone already answered for me!  but the new one is called Smokey, oh how I wish it was that one instead


----------



## bargainhunter95

shpahlc said:


> Does anyone mind posting the SKU for these?  Would like to find them at my local rack (or doing a charge send).  Thanks!



Here you go: 439019311799


----------



## jorton

gquinn said:


> Thanks! I wasn't sure about it at first but I love the embellishment.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was looking for the hunter green pair which I bought a few weeks for my sister and then I found this color. This color is still around $96 from $400ish but the tag has the hunter green code on it. No, they were not marked a penny but it looks like someone peeled off the sticker.



Damn, I went back to mine to find them after seeing your post but they were gone :/


----------



## gquinn

jorton said:


> Damn, I went back to mine to find them after seeing your post but they were gone :/




What size are you looking for? I think I might know of a store that still has the beige color in medium for $96. Not a penny but still over 75% off.


----------



## jorton

gquinn said:


> What size are you looking for? I think I might know of a store that still has the beige color in medium for $96. Not a penny but still over 75% off.



Nah that's okay thanks. I wanted them for a penny haha


----------



## krissa

carolly88 said:


> Found these Rag and Bone Harrows in Slate at my rack for $269. Not the biggest deal but I'll take it for a pair of boots I've been searching for (especially during triple points!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Let me know if anyone wants the SKU!



Were they worn and refinished? I got the same boots for a lot less last month.


----------



## carolly88

krissa said:


> Were they worn and refinished? I got the same boots for a lot less last month.




No they were brand new with box and dustbag. How much were yours if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## krissa

carolly88 said:


> No they were brand new with box and dustbag. How much were yours if you don't mind me asking?



Mine were $105 red tag. This was a few weeks before ctr so I couldn't get an adjustment.


----------



## Giosach

Leto said:


> Ok ladies. This is almost ironic. Yesterday I was all like "I hardly find anything post worthy except for the pashli I posted back in March". So I decided to go to the rack this morning right after they open. Man, glad I did:
> 
> View attachment 3132959


Love the bag...there is nothing at the store I went last night.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Will there be a CTR Sale in October?


----------



## Michelle1x

There is a solid green longchamp 100% leather bag (the le pilage?) for around $150 at Oakridge Rack.  Not sure if thats a good price or not, but the green is really green.

my phone camera is broken but I will start bringing a regular camera shopping pretty soon

edit- I'm looking for St John under $200 if anybody sees any


----------



## pecknnibble

Purseonic Woman said:


> Will there be a CTR Sale in October?




I was told October 1st


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Really?!  Did you hear that from a Rack associate?  I hope so....


----------



## Michelle1x

Purseonic Woman said:


> Really?!  Did you hear that from a Rack associate?  I hope so....



Its on their FB page so is confirmed.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

pecknnibble said:


> I was told October 1st





Michelle1x said:


> Its on their FB page so is confirmed.



Oh, happiness!!  Thank you!!


----------



## Michelle1x

Question for thread, does anybody know what happens to hautelook items returned to Rack?  I ask because today I saw 2 "altered and refurished" items for $199.97, the SA said they were hautelook returns- I remembered those, both were priced much more than $199.97 on hautelook... does NR just take every high end Hautelook return and reprice it at $199.97 altered and refinished?


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Michelle1x said:


> Question for thread, does anybody know what happens to hautelook items returned to Rack?  I ask because today I saw 2 "altered and refurished" items for $199.97, the SA said they were hautelook returns- I remembered those, both were priced much more than $199.97 on hautelook... does NR just take every high end Hautelook return and reprice it at $199.97 altered and refinished?


I don't think so, but not really sure.  I bought some Haute Look returned Frye boots a few months ago and they were less than $199.  I think it depends on the item and the time frame.  Perhaps others with more information will answer this.


----------



## shopcity

Found 2 pairs of R&B boots and got both for <$200.  They're the Andover (886353069952) and Devon boot (886353063820).  I'm on the fence about keeping them because it's rarely cold in So-cal and I have a few boots already that don't get enough use.


----------



## kblucero

Was hoping to find some UD make up but instead I got this for $169.97


----------



## rutabaga

I'm pretty sure that reseller hangs out around the Livermore Premium Outlets (renamed San Francisco Premium Outlets). There's a Jimmy Choo and Tory Burch outlet there and I've seen those black and white Manolos at the NM last call or the Bloomingdales outlet.


----------



## klynneann

gquinn said:


> Found some more great deals today...
> 
> DVF "Jewel" pleated dress for $89 from $598.
> View attachment 3132722
> View attachment 3132723
> 
> 
> Love Moschino mixed print dress with embellished collar for $90 from $619?? (Mine is only black and white) I had no idea Love Moschino was so pricey but I'm happy I found this at a reasonable price
> View attachment 3132726
> View attachment 3132725
> 
> 
> And the best find - Vince suede shorts for 0.01!!
> View attachment 3132728



Love that DVF!


----------



## klynneann

Leto said:


> Ok ladies. This is almost ironic. Yesterday I was all like "I hardly find anything post worthy except for the pashli I posted back in March". So I decided to go to the rack this morning right after they open. Man, glad I did:
> 
> View attachment 3132959



Congrats- great price!



Leto said:


> Another find. Aren't these hot? Won't buy
> View attachment 3132974
> 
> View attachment 3132975



Wow, love!


----------



## Jesskiddingyou

Michelle1x said:


> Question for thread, does anybody know what happens to hautelook items returned to Rack?  I ask because today I saw 2 "altered and refurished" items for $199.97, the SA said they were hautelook returns- I remembered those, both were priced much more than $199.97 on hautelook... does NR just take every high end Hautelook return and reprice it at $199.97 altered and refinished?



As far as I know (I work at a Rack), Hautelook returns are re-ticketed at what the original buyer purchased them for and thats how it is initially priced. It usually takes them awhile for them to get red tagged. If it's altered and refurbished they are sometimes damaged items from Nordstrom full line that are altered and then sold at the Rack discounted or other damaged items from the Rack itself.


----------



## gquinn

For Paige jeans fans, definitely check the racks as I've found nice, dark washes of Verdugo Ankle and Hoxton skinny jeans tagged as samples for $29.97. They don't appear to be inferior quality either. I ended up buying 3 pairs in their "Transcend" fabric. 



Also found a pair of Paige "Scheyla" silk joggers for $29, originally $229.




I bought this DVF silk "Zoe" dress for $79, originally $378 but I'm going to return it. It's a size 0 - If anyone is interested in it, PM me for store location.


----------



## acm1134

Found these Ugg boots


----------



## acm1134

And also these Tory slip-ons


----------



## meowmix318

acm1134 said:


> Found these Ugg boots



Great find


----------



## ladybeaumont

shpahlc said:


> Does anyone mind posting the SKU for these?  Would like to find them at my local rack (or doing a charge send).  Thanks!



Here you go:


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

acm1134 said:


> And also these Tory slip-ons



Those Tory slip ons are TO DIE FOR! 

I feel like I need to go to a Rack store and look in person. Shopping the app, I seem to miss out on these treasures.

Then again, I'm trying very, very hard to stay away from any new purchases until after Thanksgiving!


----------



## carolly88

I found these Proenza skirts at my rack for $39.93 each (from $785!). They're super cute and a great material for fall/winter. Sku pictured below


----------



## meowmix318

carolly88 said:


> I found these Proenza skirts at my rack for $39.93 each (from $785!). They're super cute and a great material for fall/winter. Sku pictured below
> View attachment 3134070
> View attachment 3134071
> View attachment 3134072



Those look so cute. Love that type of material for clothes


----------



## aga5

carolly88 said:


> I found these Proenza skirts at my rack for $39.93 each (from $785!). They're super cute and a great material for fall/winter. Sku pictured below
> View attachment 3134070
> View attachment 3134071
> View attachment 3134072




Super cute can't beat the price


----------



## IStuckACello

carolly88 said:


> I found these Proenza skirts at my rack for $39.93 each (from $785!). They're super cute and a great material for fall/winter. Sku pictured below
> View attachment 3134070
> View attachment 3134071
> View attachment 3134072




Love those! Please lmk if you run into a size 10 in any color. I need some new skirts for work!


----------



## vti3ai3ieg

The Rack on Newbury has a few St. John belt. $59.97- $79.97


----------



## bakeacookie

^ saw a couple of those belts at Metro Pointe, but not sure on price.


----------



## krissa

FYI if you have hautelook check your emails. There's a $10 off $100 coupon that can be used in store and online.


----------



## jorton

So although my rack has been pretty bad lately I decided to spend a good few hours there really sifting through stuff. Tons of markdowns on shoes and clothing.

They had a lot of bottoms on deep discount. I saw Paige, 7FAMK, and joes for $20-30. Sadly I didn't see anything that fit that well or that I had to have. DVF and Kate spade skirts for $60 

I saw Tory burch orange canvas flats for $33 but the bow tie was ripped in half. They also had tons of Cole haan slip ons for $40-50. Lots of via spiga and dolce vita. 

Vince shorts and skirts for $40-50


One of my purchases. Steve Madden shoes. $25.99. I know Steve Madden is not considered high end but I love his shoes and to find a cute and quality pair of boots for this price is amazing! Especially since it's coming up to fall season... So happy with them!












Rag and bone shorts. Didn't purchase. Why do they fit so weird? They are so cute, but I am normally a size 29 and these were a 28 and still had a huge gap around the waist... Really sad.











Vince shorts, also didn't buy but cute.   I'm being cheap so maybe they will still be there during CTR


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Wow - I remember when those first came in. Did they have the matching jackets on sale too?



meowmix318 said:


> Those look so cute. Love that type of material for clothes


----------



## vti3ai3ieg

There's also two Burberry jackets Sz 6 as well on Newbury.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

krissa said:


> FYI if you have hautelook check your emails. There's a $10 off $100 coupon that can be used in store and online.




Do you know what the subject of the email is?


----------



## carolly88

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Wow - I remember when those first came in. Did they have the matching jackets on sale too?




Yeah I've been watching them since then too! No matching jackets but I love the skirts by themselves


----------



## Leto

Available, dm for location


----------



## hongc2

Found these Kendra Scott necklaces for $30!


----------



## gquinn

Wow! Great deal!



carolly88 said:


> I found these Proenza skirts at my rack for $39.93 each (from $785!). They're super cute and a great material for fall/winter. Sku pictured below
> View attachment 3134070
> View attachment 3134071
> View attachment 3134072


----------



## krissa

NicoleAngelina said:


> Do you know what the subject of the email is?



I don't sorry.


----------



## Michelle1x

my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.


----------



## gquinn

Michelle1x said:


> my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.




Congrats! That's an AMAZING score!!


----------



## pecknnibble

Michelle1x said:


> my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.




Beautiful bag and great price!!! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji7]


----------



## bakeacookie

Michelle1x said:


> my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.




Congratulations!


----------



## vti3ai3ieg

Michelle1x said:


> my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.




Congrats that's a great find!


----------



## hedgwin99

Michelle1x said:


> my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.




Wow!!!! Amazing!! Must be score of the year[emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## IStuckACello

Michelle1x said:


> my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.




Yay! Finally! Not in the hands of evil Instagram resellers! Congrats!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Michelle1x said:


> my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.



ahhh so jealous


----------



## babycinnamon

Michelle1x said:


> my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.




Wow!! Amazing!!


----------



## breebree

Michelle1x said:


> my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.




What a great score!! Lovely


----------



## katlun

Michelle1x said:


> my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.



You won, 

never, ever find anything at my Rack

Maybe I don't hunt as well as others...


----------



## applecidered

Michelle1x said:


> my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.


Jealous! And black too!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Michelle1x said:


> my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.




Congrats!!


----------



## emnsee

Michelle1x said:


> Question for thread, does anybody know what happens to hautelook items returned to Rack?  I ask because today I saw 2 "altered and refurished" items for $199.97, the SA said they were hautelook returns- I remembered those, both were priced much more than $199.97 on hautelook... does NR just take every high end Hautelook return and reprice it at $199.97 altered and refinished?




I've returned a number of items I ordered from Hautelook because they don't fit. They tag it with the price I bought it at. They print out the tag right as I'm returning it too. None of my items have ever been worn though -- I didn't even know you could wear Hautelook items then return to NR.


----------



## Kealakai

Michelle1x said:


> my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.


That's an awesome find. Congrats!


----------



## applecidered

emnsee said:


> I've returned a number of items I ordered from Hautelook because they don't fit. They tag it with the price I bought it at. They print out the tag right as I'm returning it too. None of my items have ever been worn though -- I didn't even know you could wear Hautelook items then return to NR.


Same, they put a label on them and write the price you paid for it, I think even after the CTR discount it still reflects the same discount.


----------



## stacestall

Michelle1x said:


> my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.




Yay!!!! I just know you're gonna LOVE it!!!!!!!


----------



## emnsee

applecidered said:


> Same, they put a label on them and write the price you paid for it, I think even after the CTR discount it still reflects the same discount.




Mine used to handwrite the price now they put the blank blue tag in the printer at the register and print it right there and slap it on the tag. It's ready to go back into the floor so quickly.


----------



## madgrl786

For all of the Houston rack shoppers, I finally made my way to the Baybrook (Bay Area Blvd) location and was pleasantly surprised. 

Sorry for not taking pics, but they had plenty of Tom Ford sunglasses ($200 or less), Miu Miu sunglasses (Less than $40), those classic kate spade metal bow sandals in various sizes ($45). And one large beige Burberry (solid colored, patented leather) bag with a worn and refurb tag. Around $450 from like $1400.I even saw a few pairs of gorgeous Sophia Websters. 

http://images.footnotesonline.com/f.../images/jumbos/Kate_Spade_Trophy_Black_lg.jpg 

I had bought the Kate Spade flats I linked above for $90 two months ago, worn and refurb from another location; at this location I found the same ones, new with box for $40! I'm going to find out if I can return my first pair. 

Long story short, they definitely have a few gems at that NR.


----------



## Michelle1x

applecidered said:


> Jealous! And black too!



no not black, navy blue
but still, a neutral, not like the metallic the other day


----------



## ag681

Michelle1x said:


> my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.



Lucky!!! Congrats!!


----------



## amrx87

there's a nordstrom rack opening pretty close to me in october!!! i cant wait!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Congrats. When I found my Balenciaga Velo at the Rack over a year ago I danced all over the store. I think I hugged a few people too LOL. 



Michelle1x said:


> my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.


----------



## bussbuss

Michelle1x said:


> my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.



Amazing find ....i cant wait to find one myself hopefully soon


----------



## mharri20

Pao9 said:


> That's a great price! Just be very careful. I once saw the same bag at a NR and it was $999. I inspected it and it was a horrible fake! Didn't even say saint Laurent. I complained to the SA and he said they had the bag authenticated at Saint Laurent store and that now they don't come with the logo inside. I said, my mom has the same bag! I know this bag pretty well! The y was plastic not even metal!!!!!!



I feel like they don't care sometimes, which is really sad. Someone probably bought that bag!



gquinn said:


> Found some more great deals today...
> 
> DVF "Jewel" pleated dress for $89 from $598.
> View attachment 3132722
> View attachment 3132723
> 
> 
> Love Moschino mixed print dress with embellished collar for $90 from $619?? (Mine is only black and white) I had no idea Love Moschino was so pricey but I'm happy I found this at a reasonable price
> View attachment 3132726
> View attachment 3132725
> 
> 
> And the best find - Vince suede shorts for 0.01!!
> View attachment 3132728



Gah! These shorts are amazing! Congrats on your penny find! 



Ms_SaleShopper said:


> Picked up these Alexander Wang ankle boots for the Fall! 179 from 595.



I've been wanting these boots for years. What a find! 



Leto said:


> Ok ladies. This is almost ironic. Yesterday I was all like "I hardly find anything post worthy except for the pashli I posted back in March". So I decided to go to the rack this morning right after they open. Man, glad I did:
> 
> View attachment 3132959



Congrats! That's an AMAZING price!!!


----------



## mharri20

carolly88 said:


> I found these Proenza skirts at my rack for $39.93 each (from $785!). They're super cute and a great material for fall/winter. Sku pictured below
> View attachment 3134070
> View attachment 3134071
> View attachment 3134072



Wowzers! These skirts are really stunning...and great price!


----------



## Ms_SaleShopper

Michelle1x said:


> my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.



Amazing find!  Congrats!!


----------



## bakeacookie

mharri20 said:


> I feel like they don't care sometimes, which is really sad. Someone probably bought that bag!



Some SAs don't care. Though I did notice they are checking designer brand returns, as I returned a Burberry mens belt and they checked it on another ipad. Hoping they've got some data base on there so they can make sure the item matches the tags. 

But I've seen some tags that did not match, like Ted Baker  tags on a top that was not Ted Baker. 

And I typically request authentication here pertaining big brands, just for peace of mind. Some people can be truly unscrupulous.


----------



## mharri20

bakeacookie said:


> Some SAs don't care. Though I did notice they are checking designer brand returns, as I returned a Burberry mens belt and they checked it on another ipad. Hoping they've got some data base on there so they can make sure the item matches the tags.
> 
> But I've seen some tags that did not match, like Ted Baker  tags on a top that was not Ted Baker.
> 
> And I typically request authentication here pertaining big brands, just for peace of mind. Some people can be truly unscrupulous.



I'm glad they are finally starting to check returns! It's really bad how many tag switches I see between NR and TJmaxx. I also get items authenticated, and for clothing I look up the RN# on the care tag to see if it matches as well as look the item up online.


----------



## bakeacookie

mharri20 said:


> I'm glad they are finally starting to check returns! It's really bad how many tag switches I see between NR and TJmaxx. I also get items authenticated, and for clothing I look up the RN# on the care tag to see if it matches as well as look the item up online.



Yeah, Didn't someone else post a fake Burberry belt here not too long ago? 

It's sad we have to be this vigilant, but I think it's unfortunately part of shopping at discount retailers until they manage to have a product data base at the registers.


----------



## Michelle1x

I got a tag switch at the last clear the rack.  It was an Alexander McQueen, the tag in the skirt was McQ and it rang up as his "slashed skirt" which looked NOTHING like item I bought.  The one I bought looked pretty junky and I was doubting it was McQ even when  I bought it, but it was cheap and CTR and I was in a hurry.  Then I looked more closely and it looked like somebody actually sewed the McQ tag into some other skirt, and the Nordstrom tag was for a different McQ skirt entirely.

When I took it to return it, I explained it to the SA and she put it in a plastic bag with a yellow label- didn't seem like it was going back on the floor.  I think they are being more diligent about that.


----------



## yellowjade

Got these Helmut Lang leather leggings for $184!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

. 

These coated denim from Hudson are on Hautelook right now for $89. They are in store for $29!


----------



## aatang

madgrl786 said:


> For all of the Houston rack shoppers, I finally made my way to the Baybrook (Bay Area Blvd) location and was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Sorry for not taking pics, but they had plenty of Tom Ford sunglasses ($200 or less), Miu Miu sunglasses (Less than $40), those classic kate spade metal bow sandals in various sizes ($45). And one large beige Burberry (solid colored, patented leather) bag with a worn and refurb tag. Around $450 from like $1400.I even saw a few pairs of gorgeous Sophia Websters.
> 
> http://images.footnotesonline.com/f.../images/jumbos/Kate_Spade_Trophy_Black_lg.jpg
> 
> I had bought the Kate Spade flats I linked above for $90 two months ago, worn and refurb from another location; at this location I found the same ones, new with box for $40! I'm going to find out if I can return my first pair.
> 
> Long story short, they definitely have a few gems at that NR.


Thanks for the intel, I'm going to check it out over the weekend!!!!


----------



## bagnshoe

Michelle1x said:


> my best NR score ever.  EVER.  Of course I bought it... but if anybody wants to know where its from, msg me.



 I'm drooling in envy. You're so lucky.Lovely color and leather at an incredible price too .


----------



## IStuckACello

yellowjade said:


> View attachment 3135185
> View attachment 3135186
> 
> View attachment 3135187
> 
> 
> Got these Helmut Lang leather leggings for $184!!




Thanks for the info! I was able to charge send (hopefully they go through) two pairs for my best friend to try as her birthday gift and...one for myself lol . In the meanwhile I also found a medium white villainous helmut Lang sweatshirt for her too. My cc hurts...


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Found Urban decay ammo palette with primer for $15. I also found urban decay primer for $10. There's also a lot of black, wool Burberry London coats at  Colma for ~$650 from $1300. I couldn't find a size 0-2


----------



## aga5

IStuckACello said:


> Thanks for the info! I was able to charge send (hopefully they go through) two pairs for my best friend to try as her birthday gift and...one for myself lol . In the meanwhile I also found a medium white villainous helmut Lang sweatshirt for her too. My cc hurts...




Which of the codes did you use if you'd don't mind sharing because neither one comes up valid for me


----------



## jorton

So CTR is on October 1st, so the 7 day window is coming up. Do you count October 1st as a day? So would this Friday be the first day we can purchase if we price adjust on the 1st?


----------



## IStuckACello

aga5 said:


> Which of the codes did you use if you'd don't mind sharing because neither one comes up valid for me




Try this for the leather pants then adjust size in the app: 883389230400


----------



## lms910

Was trolling the shoe dept and a saleslady said they had some new designer arrivals in the back. Found this gem! Could not pass up $32 Longchamp in a neutral!


----------



## mharri20

yellowjade said:


> View attachment 3135185
> View attachment 3135186
> 
> View attachment 3135187
> 
> 
> Got these Helmut Lang leather leggings for $184!!



These are amazing! I have the same pair in 2 colors and they are extremely comfortable and easy to wear. You will get tons of use out of them!


----------



## meowmix318

lms910 said:


> Was trolling the shoe dept and a saleslady said they had some new designer arrivals in the back. Found this gem! Could not pass up $32 Longchamp in a neutral!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135983



What a steal!


----------



## IStuckACello

mharri20 said:


> These are amazing! I have the same pair in 2 colors and they are extremely comfortable and easy to wear. You will get tons of use out of them!




Did they stretch out a lot for you? They're a little tight for me  and I've seen so many pairs of HL leather pants torn at the crotch at Rack stores that I'm worried I should be sizing up (which would be too baggy in some places)


----------



## mharri20

IStuckACello said:


> Did they stretch out a lot for you? They're a little tight for me  and I've seen so many pairs of HL leather pants torn at the crotch at Rack stores that I'm worried I should be sizing up (which would be too baggy in some places)



They stretched a tad bit. Mine are 2 different sizes (also didn't buy mine retail), and the bigger size is a bit better, but the main difference I notice is in the waist and not the leg area. With mine, the legs are almost the same for both sizes. I think as long as they feel comfortable when you sit down, you'll be good! I think they look better when they fit tighter, personally


----------



## gquinn

lms910 said:


> Was trolling the shoe dept and a saleslady said they had some new designer arrivals in the back. Found this gem! Could not pass up $32 Longchamp in a neutral!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135983




Awesome deal!


----------



## IStuckACello

mharri20 said:


> They stretched a tad bit. Mine are 2 different sizes (also didn't buy mine retail), and the bigger size is a bit better, but the main difference I notice is in the waist and not the leg area. With mine, the legs are almost the same for both sizes. I think as long as they feel comfortable when you sit down, you'll be good! I think they look better when they fit tighter, personally




Thanks! I think so too..but would be soooo embarrassing if they split at the er front


----------



## gquinn

I'm trying to take advantage of the recent markdowns so I've been visiting the rack every few days. I'm happy to report its been paying off

Found another penny item - These Tory Burch  Kendrick drivers! 



Also bought this Anna Sui dress for $23 and an Akris Punto sweater for $74. The sweater is a size 16 but looks great as an oversized sweater on me. 





Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## meowmix318

gquinn said:


> I'm trying to take advantage of the recent markdowns so I've been visiting the rack every few days. I'm happy to report its been paying off
> 
> Found another penny item - These Tory Burch  Kendrick drivers!
> View attachment 3136084
> 
> 
> Also bought this Anna Sui dress for $23 and an Akris Punto sweater for $74. The sweater is a size 16 but looks great as an oversized sweater on me.
> View attachment 3136085
> View attachment 3136086
> View attachment 3136087
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Excellent finds!


----------



## hedgwin99

lms910 said:


> Was trolling the shoe dept and a saleslady said they had some new designer arrivals in the back. Found this gem! Could not pass up $32 Longchamp in a neutral!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135983




Wow!! Great find


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

My Rack has a bunch of BCBG dresses for $19.


----------



## lms910

O M G. Best rack find ever! Yesterday was my  $32 longhamp and today.... Are you ready...?


----------



## lms910

ysl tributes!!!!


----------



## pcil

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3136704
> View attachment 3136705
> View attachment 3136706
> 
> 
> ysl tributes!!!!




Nice find!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3136704
> View attachment 3136705
> View attachment 3136706
> 
> 
> ysl tributes!!!!



Those are pretty! Great finds!


----------



## afsweet

went to NR in Potomac Mills on Saturday and bought these Gucci sneakers in orange for $199 (https://www.google.com/search?q=gucci+leather+high+top+sneakers&biw=2021&bih=945&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAmoVChMIsbTnv86NyAIVBM2ACh0_GQcQ&dpr=0.95#tbm=isch&q=gucci+leather+california+sneaker&imgrc=7tgi5s2rqN6oSM%3A)


also picked up a pair of j brand jeggings on clearance for only $35- couldn't believe they were so cheap and noticed on the tag that they were altered. when I tried them on though they were still long enough for me. SA said it happens all the time- people get alterations done but never pick up the item. they then sell them again!


----------



## bakeacookie

^ I've found altered clothing that fit me so well! Love it when it works out because it's so cheap. haha.


----------



## jorton

Wow love the YSL and the long champ- you are so lucky! They had blue mini long champs at mine but they were still $80! 

Speaking of alterations, does anyone know if you can alter the waistband of shorts and if so, does it usually turn out well? Never altered shorts before but thinking of purchasing a pair at my NR but waiting for clear the rack! They are too big and I'm trying to justify getting them altered


----------



## bakeacookie

^ Wouldn't it be like altering the waistband of trousers? 


I hardly find Longchamps in colors I like. 

I want a leather Longchamp tote.


----------



## deathcookie

jorton said:


> Wow love the YSL and the long champ- you are so lucky! They had blue mini long champs at mine but they were still $80!
> 
> Speaking of alterations, does anyone know if you can alter the waistband of shorts and if so, does it usually turn out well? Never altered shorts before but thinking of purchasing a pair at my NR but waiting for clear the rack! They are too big and I'm trying to justify getting them altered


I personally alter the waistband of my shorts all the time.  Usually I need to let out the waist (cuz I'm not slimming down lol) so I make sure there are darts in the back that will allow me to alter them properly.  It depends on whether you are making the waistband bigger or smaller. Smaller is always easier because you can cut away fabric but make sure it's only 1-1.5" otherwise too many sizes down will negatively affect the shape of the garment.  You would need to slim down the legs, etc. and it may look funky.


----------



## rutabaga

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3136704
> View attachment 3136705
> View attachment 3136706
> 
> 
> ysl tributes!!!!



Lucky! I saw a blue pair at Pacific Commons, also worn & refurb, size 39.5.


----------



## IStuckACello

First penny find today! It was a $20.97 white theory blazer. The tag looked old and I thought the cashier said "the tag says pants" but the manager told her to give it to me, and I was told the blazer was only a penny! Was not expecting that at my Racks here, they're usually very very on top of it.


----------



## meowmix318

Last week while I was on Vacation in Denver, I got this Marc Jacobs bag for $369 (down from $1200 something). This was at the NR in Lone Tree. I'm so thrilled to finally find something at a great price that is high end. Also my 1st Marc Jacobs (I have the MBMJ bags though)


----------



## rutabaga

If anyone is looking for Valentino dresses, spotted some nice ones in size 6/8 today. Also saw some St. John on clearance, PM for location.


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi y'all, I don't mean to hog this thread but I've got a lot to post today.  I'm going to break it up.
First these handbags, green leather le pliage(? I think), and Chloe clutch.  The green longchamp is there now, but I bought the Chloe clutch but will be returning it tomorrow.  No dustbag for the Chloe.

PM for location on all my posts, I visited multiple racks today.


----------



## Michelle1x

This one is a heartbreaker.  Valentino rose tote- appears to be slightly different than the ROSEBUD version because the flowers are more open?  Retail price $2595.

I bought this, but chances are I will be returning it because it is damaged and will be costly to fix.  The lower left rose is torn up.  The cobbler I have says he will need to remove the flower, but whats that going to look like?  I still might take it to Nordstrom to their referred cobbler to see if there is anything that can be done.  The problem is this is still an $800 bag which is too much for something damaged.  I thought it would be an easy fix which is why I bought it.  Also, the leather is really soft so this probably won't wear all that well.  And there is no shoulder strap.  If anybody wants the loc to where I will likely return to, msg me (I'm still trying to decide what to do with this)


----------



## ngocphan91

Michelle1x said:


> Hi y'all, I don't mean to hog this thread but I've got a lot to post today.  I'm going to break it up.
> 
> First these handbags, green leather le pliage(? I think), and Chloe clutch.  The green longchamp is there now, but I bought the Chloe clutch but will be returning it tomorrow.  No dustbag for the Chloe.
> 
> 
> 
> PM for location on all my posts, I visited multiple racks today.




Amazing finds!!! Congrats [emoji1]


----------



## Vaperez88

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3136704
> View attachment 3136705
> View attachment 3136706
> 
> 
> ysl tributes!!!!



Did you purchase this?? They are my size &#128546;


----------



## Michelle1x

Couple of Prada sandals and red tag too!
PM me for location


----------



## Michelle1x

Rag and Bone booties, and Frye booties.  Somebody was asking about Frye once, I don't know if this is a good price or not.


----------



## Michelle1x

Miu Miu and Blahnik


----------



## Michelle1x

Dior but I think you can see from the picture they look refurbished.  Not completely worn but shop worn.  Anyway, Dior.


----------



## lms910

Vaperez88 said:


> Did you purchase this?? They are my size [emoji22]




I did. Will let you know if I chance my mind. They are actually a 36.5.


----------



## Michelle1x

These are LAMB heels so not a premier designer but a really good price.  They have a few of these in different sizes.


----------



## Michelle1x

Continuing to see ridiculous prices on CHOOS!  Nice shoes, but according to the tag these retail for $2K?  REALLY?  So $499 is 75% off?  $499 Choos are becoming commonplace here.


----------



## hedgwin99

Michelle1x said:


> Continuing to see ridiculous prices on CHOOS!  Nice shoes, but according to the tag these retail for $2K?  REALLY?  So $499 is 75% off?  $499 Choos are becoming commonplace here.




Wow and wow!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Michelle1x said:


> This one is a heartbreaker.  Valentino rose tote- appears to be slightly different than the ROSEBUD version because the flowers are more open?  Retail price $2595.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this, but chances are I will be returning it because it is damaged and will be costly to fix.  The lower left rose is torn up.  The cobbler I have says he will need to remove the flower, but whats that going to look like?  I still might take it to Nordstrom to their referred cobbler to see if there is anything that can be done.  The problem is this is still an $800 bag which is too much for something damaged.  I thought it would be an easy fix which is why I bought it.  Also, the leather is really soft so this probably won't wear all that well.  And there is no shoulder strap.  If anybody wants the loc to where I will likely return to, msg me (I'm still trying to decide what to do with this)




Bummer. It kind of sounds like more trouble than it's worth, especially at that price. It would look weird without that bottom flower. 



Michelle1x said:


> Hi y'all, I don't mean to hog this thread but I've got a lot to post today.  I'm going to break it up.
> 
> First these handbags, green leather le pliage(? I think), and Chloe clutch.  The green longchamp is there now, but I bought the Chloe clutch but will be returning it tomorrow.  No dustbag for the Chloe.
> 
> 
> 
> PM for location on all my posts, I visited multiple racks today.




Wow! I'd love that leather Le pliage, but not sure if green would be a color I could pull off.


----------



## glasskey

bakeacookie said:


> Bummer. It kind of sounds like more trouble than it's worth, especially at that price. It would look weird without that bottom flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I'd love that leather Le pliage, but not sure if green would be a color I could pull off.


green is a surprisingly versatile color! I bought a McQueen mini Legend in green from TJM a few months ago and I ended up using it ALL summer with almost every outfit, and provided an amazing pop of color (I especially liked it with anything yellow, pale aqua, or navy, or with a tee of almost any color and shorts.) 

(not pushing you at all, you know you best, but just wanted to throw in my 2 cents...also I realize a leather le pliage is on the larger side and would be a major pop of color. still, green is awesome and you'd be surprised by how much it goes with!!)


----------



## bakeacookie

glasskey said:


> green is a surprisingly versatile color! I bought a McQueen mini Legend in green from TJM a few months ago and I ended up using it ALL summer with almost every outfit, and provided an amazing pop of color (I especially liked it with anything yellow, pale aqua, or navy, or with a tee of almost any color and shorts.)
> 
> (not pushing you at all, you know you best, but just wanted to throw in my 2 cents...also I realize a leather le pliage is on the larger side and would be a major pop of color. still, green is awesome and you'd be surprised by how much it goes with!!)




Hm. All my bags are pretty neutral. Maybe I just need the right green. Thanks for the handbag food for thought!


----------



## Michelle1x

glasskey said:


> green is a surprisingly versatile color! I bought a McQueen mini Legend in green from TJM a few months ago and I ended up using it ALL summer with almost every outfit, and provided an amazing pop of color (I especially liked it with anything yellow, pale aqua, or navy, or with a tee of almost any color and shorts.)
> 
> (not pushing you at all, you know you best, but just wanted to throw in my 2 cents...also I realize a leather le pliage is on the larger side and would be a major pop of color. still, green is awesome and you'd be surprised by how much it goes with!!)



Sounds like that Longchamp is gone anyway.

But yeah, the fact that it is green is the only reason it sat around for a few days.


----------



## glasskey

bakeacookie said:


> Hm. All my bags are pretty neutral. Maybe I just need the right green. Thanks for the handbag food for thought!


Oh totally. I generally prefer neutral handbags because they go with everything. Unfortunately, bargain shopping means occasionally you make compromises on color to get the bag you want, yanno? Also after 5 black bags or whatever you don't really need another one  

Anyway, bargain hunting forced me to experiment with bags of different colors and it's been fun! I also follow a lot of fashion bloggers for inspiration haha--I want a red bag next for example because I love the way Kristina Bazan wears her red Rockstud camera bag.


----------



## krissa

Michelle1x said:


> Dior but I think you can see from the picture they look refurbished.  Not completely worn but shop worn.  Anyway, Dior.



These are store transfers. I remember seeing tons of them at union square end of July.


----------



## Kealakai

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3136704
> View attachment 3136705
> View attachment 3136706
> 
> 
> ysl tributes!!!!


Sweet!


----------



## Vaperez88

lms910 said:


> I did. Will let you know if I chance my mind. They are actually a 36.5.



Ok thank you!!!


----------



## jorton

So I signed up for a debit card when I was making a purchase at NR last week. I spent over $100, I think I spent like $105. So I am supposed to get a $20 note. I asked what happens if I return something. The girl said just ask for cash back and I will still get the reward. Well I'm an idiot and I returned something and wasent thinking clearly and I put the return back onto the card. So now the total I spent is under $100. Do you ladies think I will still get my note &#128555; so upset because the main reason I signed up was for the note! Ugh


----------



## mharri20

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3136704
> View attachment 3136705
> View attachment 3136706
> 
> 
> ysl tributes!!!!



AH! Amazing find!! That color is so gorgeous and classic too. You'll get so much wear out of them! They are pretty comfy too.



IStuckACello said:


> First penny find today! It was a $20.97 white theory blazer. The tag looked old and I thought the cashier said "the tag says pants" but the manager told her to give it to me, and I was told the blazer was only a penny! Was not expecting that at my Racks here, they're usually very very on top of it.



Congrats on your penny find! Theory blazers are so amazing, but I can never find them at a good price. Glad the manager gave it to you!


----------



## mharri20

Michelle1x said:


> Continuing to see ridiculous prices on CHOOS!  Nice shoes, but according to the tag these retail for $2K?  REALLY?  So $499 is 75% off?  $499 Choos are becoming commonplace here.



Wow...that just seems like an insane price for NR. I wish they had the old shoe prices. It seems like they just keep going up!


----------



## krissa

jorton said:


> So I signed up for a debit card when I was making a purchase at NR last week. I spent over $100, I think I spent like $105. So I am supposed to get a $20 note. I asked what happens if I return something. The girl said just ask for cash back and I will still get the reward. Well I'm an idiot and I returned something and wasent thinking clearly and I put the return back onto the card. So now the total I spent is under $100. Do you ladies think I will still get my note &#128555; so upset because the main reason I signed up was for the note! Ugh



You should still get the note. How far after openin did you do the return?


----------



## marksuzy

jorton said:


> So I signed up for a debit card when I was making a purchase at NR last week. I spent over $100, I think I spent like $105. So I am supposed to get a $20 note. I asked what happens if I return something. The girl said just ask for cash back and I will still get the reward. Well I'm an idiot and I returned something and wasent thinking clearly and I put the return back onto the card. So now the total I spent is under $100. Do you ladies think I will still get my note &#128555; so upset because the main reason I signed up was for the note! Ugh


You may not  get the $20 note, depending on when you did the return and when the closing date of your statement is. I have a Nordstrom VISA and the notes are issued based on the net number of points on the closing date of the statement. You can always make your next purchase on your debit card, which should qualify you for your first $20 note.


----------



## attyxthomas

Michelle1x said:


> Rag and Bone booties, and Frye booties.  Somebody was asking about Frye once, I don't know if this is a good price or not.




Those frye are an amazing price!!!!! What a find!!!


----------



## plumaplomb

Wow rag and bone booties are now common to find at the rack it seems!  I bought the newbury but returned because it was a little too high and distressed for me.  

Is the longchamp gone?


----------



## jorton

marksuzy said:


> You may not  get the $20 note, depending on when you did the return and when the closing date of your statement is. I have a Nordstrom VISA and the notes are issued based on the net number of points on the closing date of the statement. You can always make your next purchase on your debit card, which should qualify you for your first $20 note.






krissa said:


> You should still get the note. How far after openin did you do the return?



I returned it a few days after. I still haven't seen the charge show up on my debit card or received mail about the card though and this was over a week ago. I'm probably going to buy some stuff tomorrow so hopefully that will make up for my return, fingers crossed. Thanks for the the replies.


----------



## jorton

Sorry to keep asking this but can we start buying tomorrow for CTR price adjustments?


----------



## buyingpig

jorton said:


> Sorry to keep asking this but can we start buying tomorrow for CTR price adjustments?



You can start today. October 1st is ctr.


----------



## buyingpig

jorton said:


> I returned it a few days after. I still haven't seen the charge show up on my debit card or received mail about the card though and this was over a week ago. I'm probably going to buy some stuff tomorrow so hopefully that will make up for my return, fingers crossed. Thanks for the the replies.



You should still get it.


----------



## jorton

buyingpig said:


> You can start today. October 1st is ctr.



Oh okay. I thought it was within 7 days? Wouldn't the 1st be the 8th day? I'm not saying you're wrong, I'm just confused how it works?


----------



## pecknnibble

jorton said:


> Oh okay. I thought it was within 7 days? Wouldn't the 1st be the 8th day? I'm not saying you're wrong, I'm just confused how it works?




Hmmm I've never tried a PA but I would think tomorrow to be on the safer side, especially if they're being strict about it or if it's a designer item.


----------



## daisygrl

Here are my finds of the day. Jimmy Choo Biker Bag $509 (red tag so I will try PA next week), originally $1,495. It came with a dust bag and authenticity card, which is a plus. And Missoni Dog flats for $69 down from $350.


----------



## babycinnamon

daisygrl said:


> Here are my finds of the day. Jimmy Choo Biker Bag $509 (red tag so I will try PA next week), originally $1,495. It came with a dust bag and authenticity card, which is a plus. And Missoni Dog flats for $69 down from $350.




Those dog flats are too cute!!!


----------



## buyingpig

jorton said:


> Oh okay. I thought it was within 7 days? Wouldn't the 1st be the 8th day? I'm not saying you're wrong, I'm just confused how it works?



1st is next thursday. Which is a week from today.


----------



## pecknnibble

buyingpig said:


> 1st is next thursday. Which is a week from today.




Oh I didn't realize! Totally thought it started on Friday. Thanks!


----------



## pcil

daisygrl said:


> Here are my finds of the day. Jimmy Choo Biker Bag $509 (red tag so I will try PA next week), originally $1,495. It came with a dust bag and authenticity card, which is a plus. And Missoni Dog flats for $69 down from $350.



I've been looking for that dog flats, but haven't found one in my size! It's so cute!


----------



## hedgwin99

daisygrl said:


> Here are my finds of the day. Jimmy Choo Biker Bag $509 (red tag so I will try PA next week), originally $1,495. It came with a dust bag and authenticity card, which is a plus. And Missoni Dog flats for $69 down from $350.




Nice find! Love the missoni flats!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Returned a size 2 black burberry brit trench to rack in Dallas this afternoon. It was $599. It was just way too small for me.


----------



## pecknnibble

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Returned a size 2 black burberry brit trench to rack in Dallas this afternoon. It was $599. It was just way too small for me.




Do you have a picture or style?


----------



## daisygrl

hedgwin99 said:


> Nice find! Love the missoni flats!







babycinnamon said:


> Those dog flats are too cute!!!




Thank you! Love the color too!


----------



## daisygrl

pcil said:


> I've been looking for that dog flats, but haven't found one in my size! It's so cute!
> 
> Thank you! I am including the tag if you want to trace them.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

pecknnibble said:


> Do you have a picture or style?


 
The sticker was over all the Burberry tag, so I could not find the style. It's a black cotton satin finish, with black check lining, it looked more like the slim and shorter version. Retial was $1300 according to the lable. Very elegant. I wish I could make it work.


----------



## jorton

In that case, going to NR today! Thanks


----------



## buyingpig

jorton said:


> In that case, going to NR today! Thanks



Great! Good luck!


----------



## buyingpig

pecknnibble said:


> Oh I didn't realize! Totally thought it started on Friday. Thanks!



I know, I thought it was weird too. Oh well, guess they already confirmed for 10/01.


----------



## KensingtonUK

daisygrl said:


> Here are my finds of the day. Jimmy Choo Biker Bag $509 (red tag so I will try PA next week), originally $1,495. It came with a dust bag and authenticity card, which is a plus. And Missoni Dog flats for $69 down from $350.




Congrats!  Is the Jimmy choo purse an assorted sku??


----------



## Michelle1x

plumaplomb said:


> Wow rag and bone booties are now common to find at the rack it seems!  I bought the newbury but returned because it was a little too high and distressed for me.
> 
> Is the longchamp gone?



Yes longchamp is gone


----------



## gquinn

Saw these nude Stuart Weitzman pump in 7 narrow for  $64, blue tag. Pm if you want location.


----------



## jorton

So I went today looking specially for red tags. Handbags and shoes were a complete miss. I did not see a single red tag clearance or refurbished bag or wallet at my store! Seems strange... Although it's a less busy location so maybe that's why. 

Here's a few of my finds, nothing too crazy or designer but still nice.

Madewell dress... Was $148, gonna be $34 after price adjustment!








Leith sweater was $64, gonna be $14 after price adjustment. Pretty happy because it's hard to find sweaters at the rack right now(it's all tanks and summer dresses) and these are still selling for $64 at Nordstrom.







Also got a few hanky panky thongs ranging from $5-10.

They had a Sam Edelman black faux fur vest- two in size large, it looks like they said "anniversary" on the tag ... They were red tag $19.97!!! From $100+! Wish they had my size.

If anyone wants upc let me know- sorry no upc or pic for the vest but if you recognize you can call and order.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

jorton said:


> In that case, going to NR today! Thanks


can you ask them and confirm us. 10/1 is 8th day from today.


----------



## Precious Happy

daisygrl said:


> Here are my finds of the day. Jimmy Choo Biker Bag $509 (red tag so I will try PA next week), originally $1,495. It came with a dust bag and authenticity card, which is a plus. And Missoni Dog flats for $69 down from $350.



Omg I totally want these Missoni flats! Great finds!


----------



## buyingpig

sweetgirlblog said:


> can you ask them and confirm us. 10/1 is 8th day from today.



You can count noon today to noon tomorrow as one day. You can also count today as one day, and tomorrow as 2nd day.

Noon today to noon next thursday (oct. 1st) will be 7 days. If you count each day out, both Thursday as full days, you will get 8 days.

In the past, when CTR started on Friday, we've always been able to PA items bought previous Friday. I dont see how this need to be different just because this time it falls on Thursday


----------



## applecidered

Saw a refurb MBMJ black hobo (blue tagged) at my local NR for around $135. Pretty good deal if you're in the market, but I left it there since I'm not the biggest MBMJ fan. PM for location.


----------



## gquinn

I'm elated! I just found this beautiful VALENTINO for $199 from a whopping $4490!! I couldn't find anything wrong except for a tiny makeup smudge. 

Not sure when I'll ever wear it but for 96% off, I'm keeping it


----------



## Maybi

daisygrl said:


> Here are my finds of the day. Jimmy Choo Biker Bag $509 (red tag so I will try PA next week), originally $1,495. It came with a dust bag and authenticity card, which is a plus. And Missoni Dog flats for $69 down from $350.


Cute shoes


----------



## buyingpig

gquinn said:


> I'm elated! I just found this beautiful VALENTINO for $199 from a whopping $4490!! I couldn't find anything wrong except for a tiny makeup smudge.
> 
> Not sure when I'll ever wear it but for 96% off, I'm keeping it
> 
> View attachment 3138116
> View attachment 3138117



Wow nice find! Love the dress.


----------



## LuxeDeb

gquinn said:


> I'm elated! I just found this beautiful VALENTINO for $199 from a whopping $4490!! I couldn't find anything wrong except for a tiny makeup smudge.
> 
> Not sure when I'll ever wear it but for 96% off, I'm keeping it
> 
> View attachment 3138116
> View attachment 3138117




Wow, that is gorgeous! What a steal!


----------



## meowmix318

buyingpig said:


> You can count noon today to noon tomorrow as one day. You can also count today as one day, and tomorrow as 2nd day.
> 
> Noon today to noon next thursday (oct. 1st) will be 7 days. If you count each day out, both Thursday as full days, you will get 8 days.
> 
> In the past, when CTR started on Friday, we've always been able to PA items bought previous Friday. I dont see how this need to be different just because this time it falls on Thursday


For price adjustments, do you have to bring the items or just the receipt? I have never shopped 1 week before the CTR sale. Also do you have to have the price adjustment at the same store you purchased the items at?


----------



## buyingpig

meowmix318 said:


> For price adjustments, do you have to bring the items or just the receipt? I have never shopped 1 week before the CTR sale. Also do you have to have the price adjustment at the same store you purchased the items at?



You nees to bring item, with tags still attached and receipt. It doesn't have to be the same store. Can be any store.

However, some stores are more strict about PA than others. Some stores refuse to do it. If you never done it before, I recommend calling stores around you and inquire about their policy before bring everything in.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

buyingpig said:


> You can count noon today to noon tomorrow as one day. You can also count today as one day, and tomorrow as 2nd day.
> 
> Noon today to noon next thursday (oct. 1st) will be 7 days. If you count each day out, both Thursday as full days, you will get 8 days.
> 
> In the past, when CTR started on Friday, we've always been able to PA items bought previous Friday. I dont see how this need to be different just because this time it falls on Thursday


thanks, it is now clear to me.


----------



## meowmix318

buyingpig said:


> You nees to bring item, with tags still attached and receipt. It doesn't have to be the same store. Can be any store.
> 
> However, some stores are more strict about PA than others. Some stores refuse to do it. If you never done it before, I recommend calling stores around you and inquire about their policy before bring everything in.




Thank you for the tip. Will call tomorrow and then decide if I will shop at one or not tomorrow night.


----------



## strawberry_pai

sweetgirlblog said:


> can you ask them and confirm us. 10/1 is 8th day from today.



It does start from October 1. I don't know what's the big confusion about this. October 1 is on Thursday. Whats so hard to understand about that?


----------



## pcil

daisygrl said:


> pcil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for that dog flats, but haven't found one in my size! It's so cute!
> 
> Thank you! I am including the tag if you want to trace them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## NicoleAngelina

strawberry_pai said:


> It does start from October 1. I don't know what's the big confusion about this. October 1 is on Thursday. Whats so hard to understand about that?




The confusion was not whether CTR started 10/1... but rather for PA purposes if someone bought something today, would it be considered 8 or 7 days depending if they count today and the day of CTR as two separate days or not. If you count today to 10/1 there are technically 8 days if they counted today as a day. However from one Thursday to another Thursday is a week, which is 7 days. That is why there was uncertainty...


----------



## twboi

Hi Ladies!!! 

Patient is a virtue and I found today something I've been eyeing for a long time. Moshchino Barbie collection Iphone case! But after bring it home, I'm having doubt if it's a knockoff or the real deal. I read some of your reviews saying Nordstrom Rack have been found to sell fakes so please help out please cuz I really want to keep it but only if its the real deal. Dont support knockoffs!!!


----------



## IStuckACello

twboi said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> Patient is a virtue and I found today something I've been eyeing for a long time. Moshchino Barbie collection Iphone case! But after bring it home, I'm having doubt if it's a knockoff or the real deal. I read some of your reviews saying Nordstrom Rack have been found to sell fakes so please help out please cuz I really want to keep it but only if its the real deal. Dont support knockoffs!!!




I would assume that's real...


----------



## buyingpig

twboi said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> Patient is a virtue and I found today something I've been eyeing for a long time. Moshchino Barbie collection Iphone case! But after bring it home, I'm having doubt if it's a knockoff or the real deal. I read some of your reviews saying Nordstrom Rack have been found to sell fakes so please help out please cuz I really want to keep it but only if its the real deal. Dont support knockoffs!!!



I think overall fakes are rare at NR. It's OK to assume the items are genuine unless you have reason to doubt otherwise. From the label on the packaging, it was an online return.

Maybe go in full price store and check out other similar cases, see if everything's consistent?

I have a few Moschino items, personally feel they are not that well made. It could just be the real thing that's not feeling expensive.


----------



## buyingpig

Hi guys, found Aquatalia "sweetie" booties yesterday for $75 red tagged. Will be less than $60 after PA. They were part of Anniversary sale last year. I bought a pair for around $110 at NR last Nov. They were super comfy and warm all winter. So decided to pick up another pair


----------



## ladycee

buyingpig said:


> Hi guys, found Aquatalia "sweetie" booties yesterday for $75 red tagged. Will be less than $60 after PA. They were part of Anniversary sale last year. I bought a pair for around $110 at NR last Nov. They were super comfy and warm all winter. So decided to pick up another pair




I've seen these at my rack but ofcourse it wasn't my size [emoji35]


----------



## cmm62

gquinn said:


> I'm elated! I just found this beautiful VALENTINO for $199 from a whopping $4490!! I couldn't find anything wrong except for a tiny makeup smudge.
> 
> Not sure when I'll ever wear it but for 96% off, I'm keeping it
> 
> View attachment 3138116
> View attachment 3138117




[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]so freaking jealous!!! Wear it everywhere lol. Dinners, weddings, the gym [emoji12] awesome awesome find


----------



## afsweet

pcil said:


> I've been looking for that dog flats, but haven't found one in my size! It's so cute!


 
a few weeks ago, I saw them in red at Tyson's NR. See post #6630 for the tag in case it differs.


----------



## klynneann

daisygrl said:


> Here are my finds of the day. Jimmy Choo Biker Bag $509 (red tag so I will try PA next week), originally $1,495. It came with a dust bag and authenticity card, which is a plus. And Missoni Dog flats for $69 down from $350.



Two great buys.  The shoes are so cute! Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

gquinn said:


> I'm elated! I just found this beautiful VALENTINO for $199 from a whopping $4490!! I couldn't find anything wrong except for a tiny makeup smudge.
> 
> Not sure when I'll ever wear it but for 96% off, I'm keeping it
> 
> View attachment 3138116
> View attachment 3138117



Wow! Really wow!!


----------



## klynneann

buyingpig said:


> Hi guys, found Aquatalia "sweetie" booties yesterday for $75 red tagged. Will be less than $60 after PA. They were part of Anniversary sale last year. I bought a pair for around $110 at NR last Nov. They were super comfy and warm all winter. So decided to pick up another pair



Oh that's such a great buy! Aquatalias are so expensive. ..


----------



## twboi

IStuckACello said:


> I would assume that's real...





buyingpig said:


> I think overall fakes are rare at NR. It's OK to assume the items are genuine unless you have reason to doubt otherwise. From the label on the packaging, it was an online return.
> 
> Maybe go in full price store and check out other similar cases, see if everything's consistent?
> 
> I have a few Moschino items, personally feel they are not that well made. It could just be the real thing that's not feeling expensive.



thank you for the feedback... i love it more now..so excited


----------



## mainguyen504

buyingpig said:


> Hi guys, found Aquatalia "sweetie" booties yesterday for $75 red tagged. Will be less than $60 after PA. They were part of Anniversary sale last year. I bought a pair for around $110 at NR last Nov. They were super comfy and warm all winter. So decided to pick up another pair



I have never been able to find Aquatalia red tagged, or in my size, congrats!! These are super cute!!!


----------



## gquinn

buyingpig said:


> Wow nice find! Love the dress.







LuxeDeb said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous! What a steal!







cmm62 said:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]so freaking jealous!!! Wear it everywhere lol. Dinners, weddings, the gym [emoji12] awesome awesome find







klynneann said:


> Wow! Really wow!!




Thank you ladies! I still can't believe it [emoji15]


----------



## krissa

buyingpig said:


> Hi guys, found Aquatalia "sweetie" booties yesterday for $75 red tagged. Will be less than $60 after PA. They were part of Anniversary sale last year. I bought a pair for around $110 at NR last Nov. They were super comfy and warm all winter. So decided to pick up another pair



UPC please. Or wer they assorted??


----------



## sacko

gquinn said:


> I'm elated! I just found this beautiful VALENTINO for $199 from a whopping $4490!! I couldn't find anything wrong except for a tiny makeup smudge.
> 
> Not sure when I'll ever wear it but for 96% off, I'm keeping it
> 
> View attachment 3138116
> View attachment 3138117



OMG Best find ever!!!!!!!


----------



## buyingpig

krissa said:


> UPC please. Or wer they assorted??



Here is a picture of the tag. Somehow on the email receipt it says aquatalia "rae", size 9.5. So it might be tagged wrong. Either way, good luck.


----------



## meowmix318

I called a nearby Nordstrom Rack location and told me purchasing items from today will be price adjusted during the CTR sale. Yesterday is not counted.


----------



## meowmix318

Hmm, I actually spoke to another NR location and was told of you purchased an item yesterday then it should be price adjusted  for the CTR sale :/   so I guess it depends on what store you have purchased from for any one who started buying red tag items yesterday


----------



## buyingpig

meowmix318 said:


> Hmm, I actually spoke to another NR location and was told of you purchased an item yesterday then it should be price adjusted  for the CTR sale :/   so I guess it depends on what store you have purchased from for any one who started buying red tag items yesterday



I think it depends on which employee you talk to. A lot of people still think CTR is next Friday instead of next Thursday. Once people realize it's Thursday this time around, there should be no issue PAing item purchased yesterday.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at the same rack I always go to lol
I think today was Moschino day




These bags are in the jewelry case, I did not get any prices but I could see the heart shaped Moschino in the back was red tagged. The gold one is Kenzo. 


Lots of Miu Miu sunglasses


Chloe $950 white tag


----------



## meowmix318

buyingpig said:


> I think it depends on which employee you talk to. A lot of people still think CTR is next Friday instead of next Thursday. Once people realize it's Thursday this time around, there should be no issue PAing item purchased yesterday.



Thank you for clarifying. I'm planning on going to a NR later this evening


----------



## Lushi

I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!


----------



## gquinn

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3139105
> View attachment 3139106
> View attachment 3139107
> 
> I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!




Omg!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## littlecutie

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3139105
> View attachment 3139106
> View attachment 3139107
> 
> I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!




Awesome!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## buyingpig

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3139105
> View attachment 3139106
> View attachment 3139107
> 
> I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!



Nice, congrats!


----------



## buyingpig

Found this Marc by Marc Jacobs dress today for ~54, will be ~40 after PA.


----------



## vt2159

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3139105
> View attachment 3139106
> View attachment 3139107
> 
> I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!


Wha??? So freaking awesome!! Congrats on your amazing finds!!


----------



## pecknnibble

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3139105
> View attachment 3139106
> View attachment 3139107
> 
> I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!




Wow!! Love the rockstuds and CL!


----------



## Lushi

here Are the tag, good luck ladies


----------



## jorton

Chanel and Charlotte Olympia at my rack! Not my kind of style but if anyone likes them... Message me for location
-EDIT- location has already been given for the Chanel, I will repost if they don't end up buying.


Sorry for the blurry upc, my phone has focusing issues. 

Also would appreciate if anyone sees any cheap/refurb MBMJ or longchamp at their rack


----------



## hedgwin99

jorton said:


> Chanel and Charlotte Olympia at my rack! Not my kind of style but if anyone likes them... Message me for location. Sorry for the blurry upc, my phone has a focusing issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Also would appreciate if anyone sees any cheap/refurb MBMJ or longchamp at their rack




Man wish chanel was my size!!!![emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3139105
> View attachment 3139106
> View attachment 3139107
> 
> I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!




Woohoo! 



jorton said:


> Chanel and Charlotte Olympia at my rack! Not my kind of style but if anyone likes them... Message me for location. Sorry for the blurry upc, my phone has a focusing issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Also would appreciate if anyone sees any cheap/refurb MBMJ or longchamp at their rack




Whoooaaaa! Great finds! 

Hope a tpf-er gets those Chanels!


----------



## pecknnibble

jorton said:


> Chanel and Charlotte Olympia at my rack! Not my kind of style but if anyone likes them... Message me for location. Sorry for the blurry upc, my phone has a focusing issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Also would appreciate if anyone sees any cheap/refurb MBMJ or longchamp at their rack




Omg Chanel!!! Sadly not my size [emoji17]


----------



## Pao9

gquinn said:


> I'm elated! I just found this beautiful VALENTINO for $199 from a whopping $4490!! I couldn't find anything wrong except for a tiny makeup smudge.
> 
> Not sure when I'll ever wear it but for 96% off, I'm keeping it
> 
> View attachment 3138116
> View attachment 3138117



This dress is pretty fabulous! Amazing price! 



Lushi said:


> View attachment 3139105
> View attachment 3139106
> View attachment 3139107
> 
> I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!




Wow wow wow! I'm patiently waiting for my rockstud!  love it! What location was that?



jorton said:


> Chanel and Charlotte Olympia at my rack! Not my kind of style but if anyone likes them... Message me for location
> 
> -EDIT- location has already been given for the Chanel, I will repost if they don't end up buying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry upc, my phone has focusing issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Also would appreciate if anyone sees any cheap/refurb MBMJ or longchamp at their rack




Amazing find! My mom found chanel at the rack the other day! So jelly! Lol!!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

The Rack was good to me today! 
It's an Urban Diamond Michele Watch. Originally $2,995 down to $600 after a PA.
It has 187 diamonds and 1.11 ct of diamonds with a pink mother of pearl face!!



The picture from the Nordstrom website:


----------



## meowmix318

Currently at the NR in Pasadena


----------



## remy12

Chloe handbags, Longchamp handbags, Jimmy Choos Shoes, Burberry bots at Topanga in Canoga Park.


----------



## remy12

More


----------



## remy12

Last one


----------



## NRjunkie19

Today's finds 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 blazer Lafayette New york $59, Ted Baker Sandals $54 and Via Spiga $81. All red tagged so I will be going back for PAs!


----------



## bakeacookie

NRjunkie19 said:


> Today's finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139299
> View attachment 3139300
> View attachment 3139301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blazer Lafayette New york $59, Ted Baker Sandals $54 and Via Spiga $81. All red tagged so I will be going back for PAs!




Love that jacket! Perfect for fall!


----------



## meowmix318

NRjunkie19 said:


> Today's finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139299
> View attachment 3139300
> View attachment 3139301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blazer Lafayette New york $59, Ted Baker Sandals $54 and Via Spiga $81. All red tagged so I will be going back for PAs!



Love the color of your new blazer


----------



## LuxeDeb

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3139105
> View attachment 3139106
> View attachment 3139107
> 
> I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!




OMG....Rockstuds and Loubs in one visit?!!! I would die. The holy grail of shoes. Congrats, you are one lucky gal


----------



## Lushi

LuxeDeb said:


> OMG....Rockstuds and Loubs in one visit?!!! I would die. The holy grail of shoes. Congrats, you are one lucky gal




Yeah, I literally went to shoe paradise today. Lol


----------



## ladycee

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3139105
> View attachment 3139106
> View attachment 3139107
> 
> I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!




Wow!!!


----------



## pcil

stephc005 said:


> a few weeks ago, I saw them in red at Tyson's NR. See post #6630 for the tag in case it differs.



Thank you!!


----------



## pcil

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3139105
> View attachment 3139106
> View attachment 3139107
> 
> I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!



Nice finds!!! My size too!! You totally scored!


----------



## remy12

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3139105
> View attachment 3139106
> View attachment 3139107
> 
> I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!



Awesome finds. Congrats.


----------



## Jen123

All size 7. In order $52, $109, $140. Pm for location


----------



## letteshop

Jen123 said:


> All size 7. In order $52, $109, $140. Pm for location
> 
> View attachment 3139518
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139519
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139520




Sent you a pm


----------



## pcil

Spotted this Mackage sz M for 75% off red tagged $157.5!!


----------



## meowmix318

Vlad said:


> Discuss!



Love the way this looks.


----------



## klynneann

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3139105
> View attachment 3139106
> View attachment 3139107
> 
> I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!



OMG!!  I want a pair of Rockstuds so much!  Just one little pair... sigh.


----------



## mainguyen504

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3139105
> View attachment 3139106
> View attachment 3139107
> 
> I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!



Wow&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## klynneann

NicoleAngelina said:


> The Rack was good to me today!
> It's an Urban Diamond Michele Watch. Originally $2,995 down to $600 after a PA.
> It has 187 diamonds and 1.11 ct of diamonds with a pink mother of pearl face!!
> View attachment 3139206
> 
> 
> The picture from the Nordstrom website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139271



Wow, this is gorgeous - great discount too!!



NRjunkie19 said:


> Today's finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139299
> View attachment 3139300
> View attachment 3139301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blazer Lafayette New york $59, Ted Baker Sandals $54 and Via Spiga $81. All red tagged so I will be going back for PAs!



Great price on that blazer!  It's really pretty, perfect for the season.


----------



## klynneann

pcil said:


> Spotted this Mackage sz M for 75% off red tagged $157.5!!
> 
> View attachment 3139543



Wow, that's an incredible price, and then another 25% off?!


----------



## mainguyen504

One of the few times I go to a NR, my phone is dead! Sorry that I couldn't  get a picture, but I   Spotted a pair white aviator style Tom Ford for $119 red tagged at the one in Webster Tx.


----------



## bargainhunter95

pcil said:


> Spotted this Mackage sz M for 75% off red tagged $157.5!!
> 
> View attachment 3139543



Omg that's an amazing price and in my size! I've been waiting for the Mackage coats to go down in price but all of them at my rack are like $300


----------



## jorton

Yeah same, all the mackage coats at mine at $399, not even red tagged and they have been sitting there for weeks.


----------



## meowmix318

pcil said:


> Spotted this Mackage sz M for 75% off red tagged $157.5!!
> 
> View attachment 3139543



Love the jacket


----------



## NicoleAngelina

klynneann said:


> Wow, this is gorgeous - great discount too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great price on that blazer!  It's really pretty, perfect for the season.



Thank you!!


----------



## hedgwin99

Spotted at Bergen NR Rack


----------



## hedgwin99

Few more! I didn't buy any pair I posted here... Sadly all too big and I was unable to do a search n send for Gucci


----------



## hedgwin99

Here are rest


----------



## letteshop

Wasn't able to take any pics because my phone died, but I spotted these last night at Metro Point (all red tagged).

Gucci 39.5 $299.97



Chloe 38.5 & 39 $299.97



Miu Miu 38 & 38.5 $189.97


----------



## sacko

Saw these at the Nordstrom rack in Ontario Mills. It is return and refurbished but they look new and the bottoms are new. UPC # 439013578624 they were $87 and size 40!!!!!! and still on the Saint Laurent website for $800. Didnt buy it so someone get it!!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

sacko said:


> Saw these at the Nordstrom rack in Ontario Mills. It is return and refurbished but they look new and the bottoms are new. UPC # 439013578624 they were $87 and size 40!!!!!! and still on the Saint Laurent website for $800. Didnt buy it so someone get it!!




Thank you! I got them!


----------



## dactful

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3139105
> View attachment 3139106
> View attachment 3139107
> 
> I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!




Wow!!! Amazing finds


----------



## krissa

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Thank you! I got them!


Holy crap that is a great deal!!


----------



## afsweet

When you ladies look through shoes, do you look only through your size section or everywhere so you can do a search and send?

I only look through my size because my rack is sooo messy, I can't stand it! Seems like the designer finds are always in bigger sizes though!


----------



## hedgwin99

stephc005 said:


> When you ladies look through shoes, do you look only through your size section or everywhere so you can do a search and send?
> 
> 
> 
> I only look through my size because my rack is sooo messy, I can't stand it! Seems like the designer finds are always in bigger sizes though!




You have to look thru every size! No choice because people hide things in the wrong size n sometimes there are mis lable so your best bet is look thru everything 

Yes if you have bigger shoe sizes or very tiny feet like 5 or 6 you have better luck ... My personal opinion[emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

hedgwin99 said:


> You have to look thru every size! No choice because people hide things in the wrong size n sometimes there are mis lable so your best bet is look thru everything
> 
> Yes if you have bigger shoe sizes or very tiny feet like 5 or 6 you have better luck ... My personal opinion[emoji4]




+1 on all this. I find things hidden everywhere. It's a part of shopping at the rack lol.


----------



## smalls

NicoleAngelina said:


> The Rack was good to me today!
> It's an Urban Diamond Michele Watch. Originally $2,995 down to $600 after a PA.
> It has 187 diamonds and 1.11 ct of diamonds with a pink mother of pearl face!!
> View attachment 3139206
> 
> 
> The picture from the Nordstrom website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139271



Congrats!  This is so pretty!  Do you know if it has an assorted sku?


----------



## Michelle1x

I bought a burberry "slouchy Ellison" suede color=cigar messenger bag today for $699 red tag - but will likely return it because it is so heavy.  msg me if interested I will tell you where I am returning it


----------



## kblucero

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3139105
> View attachment 3139106
> View attachment 3139107
> 
> I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!




Nice...how much were the valentino and loub?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

stephc005 said:


> When you ladies look through shoes, do you look only through your size section or everywhere so you can do a search and send?
> 
> 
> 
> I only look through my size because my rack is sooo messy, I can't stand it! Seems like the designer finds are always in bigger sizes though!




Good question! I have two NRs by me and I never find anything. Then again I only look at my size because of the messiness! 

This thread makes me want to go now!

Can someone explain the PAs and red tag prices I'm seeing?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

hedgwin99 said:


> You have to look thru every size! No choice because people hide things in the wrong size n sometimes there are mis lable so your best bet is look thru everything
> 
> Yes if you have bigger shoe sizes or very tiny feet like 5 or 6 you have better luck ... My personal opinion[emoji4]







bakeacookie said:


> +1 on all this. I find things hidden everywhere. It's a part of shopping at the rack lol.




Thanks ladies!


----------



## pcil

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3139105
> View attachment 3139106
> View attachment 3139107
> 
> I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!





klynneann said:


> Wow, that's an incredible price, and then another 25% off?!



Yepp! Another 25% on top of that! It's been there for a while too.


----------



## pcil

sacko said:


> Saw these at the Nordstrom rack in Ontario Mills. It is return and refurbished but they look new and the bottoms are new. UPC # 439013578624 they were $87 and size 40!!!!!! and still on the Saint Laurent website for $800. Didnt buy it so someone get it!!



That's an awesome deal!!


----------



## LoLaChoo

Good deal but I'm passing on these--let me know if you want to know the loc


----------



## lvlouis

NicoleAngelina said:


> The Rack was good to me today!
> It's an Urban Diamond Michele Watch. Originally $2,995 down to $600 after a PA.
> It has 187 diamonds and 1.11 ct of diamonds with a pink mother of pearl face!!
> View attachment 3139206
> 
> 
> The picture from the Nordstrom website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139271




Amazing find!! It's beautiful!! Enjoy!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Multitude of men's Burberry ties at Metro Pointe, and they have a men's automatic Burberry watch for 637$ in the watch case as of right now. Red tagged watch, white tagged ties.

ETA:

Lime green LP cuir for 195$ red tagged also there with camel and ultra marine short handle Nylon Le pliage.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy cr@p so sad I missed those! 



sacko said:


> Saw these at the Nordstrom rack in Ontario Mills. It is return and refurbished but they look new and the bottoms are new. UPC # 439013578624 they were $87 and size 40!!!!!! and still on the Saint Laurent website for $800. Didnt buy it so someone get it!!



That's amazing! Crazy deal!



NicoleAngelina said:


> The Rack was good to me today!
> It's an Urban Diamond Michele Watch. Originally $2,995 down to $600 after a PA.
> It has 187 diamonds and 1.11 ct of diamonds with a pink mother of pearl face!!
> View attachment 3139206
> 
> 
> The picture from the Nordstrom website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139271



OMG - Loubs and Rockstuds on the same day??!! You need to go buy a lotto ticket pronto!



Lushi said:


> View attachment 3139105
> View attachment 3139106
> View attachment 3139107
> 
> I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!


----------



## klynneann

pcil said:


> Yepp! Another 25% on top of that! It's been there for a while too.



Wow, that's crazy.  $157 is a great price to begin with, I'm surprised it hadn't been snapped up already.  Mackage is expensive!


----------



## Michelle1x

stephc005 said:


> When you ladies look through shoes, do you look only through your size section or everywhere so you can do a search and send?
> 
> I only look through my size because my rack is sooo messy, I can't stand it! Seems like the designer finds are always in bigger sizes though!



Plus I find that the REALLY good designers (that we all want here) - aren't in the Designer section!

My designer section is full of Tory Burch and Kate Spade.  I like both of those and you can get good deals on them there.  But you'd think that all the Choos and Pradas we post here would be there but nooooo... only occasionally I find a top tier designer in the designer section.  They are mostly in the "clearance" section of the regular shoes.


----------



## krisvoys

What NR did you find the valentinos and louboutins at?! Amazing finds!


----------



## krisvoys

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3139105
> View attachment 3139106
> View attachment 3139107
> 
> I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!


What NR did you find the valentinos and louboutins at?! Amazing finds!


----------



## lms910

Michelle1x said:


> Plus I find that the REALLY good designers (that we all want here) - aren't in the Designer section!
> 
> 
> 
> My designer section is full of Tory Burch and Kate Spade.  I like both of those and you can get good deals on them there.  But you'd think that all the Choos and Pradas we post here would be there but nooooo... only occasionally I find a top tier designer in the designer section.  They are mostly in the "clearance" section of the regular shoes.




Agreed! My Tributes werent even in clearance, just the regular ole shoe section size 6!


----------



## krisvoys

if anyone happens to see the valentino rockstud heels in a 42 at their local NR please pm me!! Been looking for them forever an the Boise NR never gets good designer shoes! Thanks!!


----------



## krissa

The designer shoe clearance goodies are always in the clearance section not designer.


----------



## pinky7129

Found these and in love!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Valentino. $69!


----------



## krisvoys

Love those!! Such a great deal


----------



## Lushi

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Holy cr@p so sad I missed those!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's amazing! Crazy deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG - Loubs and Rockstuds on the same day??!! You need to go buy a lotto ticket pronto!




Lol, I really should have huh ! I haven't been able to get any thing decent for a very very long time until I found these.


----------



## sacko

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Thank you! I got them!



 OMG good to hear!! they are such an amazing deal.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I know the feeling. All of a sudden I feel like things are starting to pop up again. I waited for years for Rockstuds and poof - all of a sudden two in my size showed up the other day. 



Lushi said:


> Lol, I really should have huh ! I haven't been able to get any thing decent for a very very long time until I found these.


----------



## krisvoys

I saw valentino espadrilles at my local rack a couple days ago. Will check when I go back today if they still have them. I believe they were an 8.5. Brown leather


----------



## hedgwin99

krisvoys said:


> I saw valentino espadrilles at my local rack a couple days ago. Will check when I go back today if they still have them. I believe they were an 8.5. Brown leather




Wow how much ??? Is it red tag?? If it's your size you should totally go for it!


----------



## deltalady

Someone in this thread was looking for a pair of these. These are at Off 5th though. PM if you were looking for them. $119.99


----------



## krisvoys

I believe they were 250. And I don't think they were red tagged. They actually aren't my size but was gonna let you all know I'm case anyone was looking for them!


----------



## Planet Bananas

OMG you've all gotten me so excited I am going to mine today. I have 2 gift cards so I will make them WORK!! &#128512;


----------



## lms910

The rack was so good this week that I went again today and found this Chloe Everston! It was red tagged for $719 so should be around $540 after PA. Was debating whether or not she's a keeper. I do love red....


----------



## ladycee

deltalady said:


> Someone in this thread was looking for a pair of these. These are at Off 5th though. PM if you were looking for them. $119.99




I was but the square frame. Thank you


----------



## ladycee

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3140847
> View attachment 3140848
> View attachment 3140849
> View attachment 3140850
> 
> 
> The rack was so good this week that I went again today and found this Chloe Everston! It was red tagged for $719 so should be around $540 after PA. Was debating whether or not she's a keeper. I do love red....




[emoji7]


----------



## lms910

Also saw some cute TF sunnies red tagged for $103. They were roundish tortoise with white sides. PM me for location .


----------



## applecidered

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3140847
> View attachment 3140848
> View attachment 3140849
> View attachment 3140850
> 
> 
> The rack was so good this week that I went again today and found this Chloe Everston! It was red tagged for $719 so should be around $540 after PA. Was debating whether or not she's a keeper. I do love red....


Definite keep


----------



## Michelle1x

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3140847
> View attachment 3140848
> View attachment 3140849
> View attachment 3140850
> 
> 
> The rack was so good this week that I went again today and found this Chloe Everston! It was red tagged for $719 so should be around $540 after PA. Was debating whether or not she's a keeper. I do love red....



A bag like that in the $500s is a keeper for sure


----------



## Giosach

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3140847
> View attachment 3140848
> View attachment 3140849
> View attachment 3140850
> 
> 
> The rack was so good this week that I went again today and found this Chloe Everston! It was red tagged for $719 so should be around $540 after PA. Was debating whether or not she's a keeper. I do love red....


You should keep it.  It is a nice bag!!


----------



## NRjunkie19

Tory Heels $109 and Brooks Brothers Mens Sweater $39.98 plus PA on 1st!


----------



## peacelovesequin

I decided to go to the Rack tonight and and scored a penny deal! 

SJP Rachel Pump. Retail price: $355.00. The leather is amazing! 

Stock photos of the pumps here: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sjp-rachel-pump-women/3783353


----------



## meowmix318

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3140847
> View attachment 3140848
> View attachment 3140849
> View attachment 3140850
> 
> 
> The rack was so good this week that I went again today and found this Chloe Everston! It was red tagged for $719 so should be around $540 after PA. Was debating whether or not she's a keeper. I do love red....



Wow! That's 75% off. If nothing is wrong with it, you should keep it


----------



## meowmix318

peacelovesequin said:


> I decided to go to the Rack tonight and and scored a penny deal!
> 
> SJP Rachel Pump. Retail price: $355.00. The leather is amazing!
> 
> Stock photos of the pumps here: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sjp-rachel-pump-women/3783353



Yay for you


----------



## peacelovesequin

If anyone interested in a pair of Coach Angelina Safari boots (Size 11, Price: $79.60). PM for location.


----------



## sparksfly

lms910 said:


> Also saw some cute TF sunnies red tagged for $103. They were roundish tortoise with white sides. PM me for location .




Any idea the style name? I've been wanting a pair.

Either of these?


----------



## krisvoys

I also found a penny deal today!!!!

They no longer had the valentino espadrilles though


----------



## krisvoys

And I found stuart weitzman heels for 40!! Great day at the rack for me. Im trying to post pictures but I cant figure out how to do it. 

The penny find was a rebecca minkoff wallet with studs and shoulder strap!!


----------



## sparksfly

krisvoys said:


> And I found stuart weitzman heels for 40!! Great day at the rack for me. Im trying to post pictures but I cant figure out how to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> The penny find was a rebecca minkoff wallet with studs and shoulder strap!!




I'd love the sku for the Stuart Weizman shoes.


----------



## krisvoys

they also had gold peep toe kate spade (worn and refinished) size 8. Ill post the rest of the info when my phone is working again.


----------



## krisvoys

439003685134. They are nude pointy toe pumps with a gold heel


----------



## krisvoys

can someone tell me how to upload pictures?


----------



## lms910

sparksfly said:


> Any idea the style name? I've been wanting a pair.
> 
> Either of these?
> 
> View attachment 3140949
> 
> View attachment 3140950




The first one!!!!!!


----------



## ladycee

krisvoys said:


> can someone tell me how to upload pictures?




Are you using the app?


----------



## lms910

krisvoys said:


> can someone tell me how to upload pictures?




You need the app[emoji4]


----------



## krisvoys

https://www.shopbop.com/wallet-chain-studs-rebecca-minkoff/vp/v=1/845524441943713.htm

This is the purse I got for a penny!! (but in black)

My phone isnt working so I cant download the app at the moment


----------



## meowmix318

krisvoys said:


> https://www.shopbop.com/wallet-chain-studs-rebecca-minkoff/vp/v=1/845524441943713.htm
> 
> This is the purse I got for a penny!! (but in black)
> 
> My phone isnt working so I cant download the app at the moment



How exciting


----------



## Michelle1x

krisvoys said:


> can someone tell me how to upload pictures?


You mean here on PF?
When you post, click "go advanced" below.
Under "additional options" (below the text entry box) is manage attachments.  You can upload pictures there.  They need to be pretty small, 2MB or so, if you try to upload a bunch of 5MB on one post, you get a rather cryptic error that doesn't say your photos are too large.  So cut them down beforehand.


----------



## applecidered

NRjunkie19 said:


> View attachment 3140884
> View attachment 3140885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Heels $109 and Brooks Brothers Mens Sweater $39.98 plus PA on 1st!


I'm surprised there is a Brooks Bros item at NR...


----------



## krisvoys

These are the stuart weitzman shoes i got for $40


----------



## krisvoys

Michelle1x said:


> You mean here on PF?
> When you post, click "go advanced" below.
> Under "additional options" (below the text entry box) is manage attachments.  You can upload pictures there.  They need to be pretty small, 2MB or so, if you try to upload a bunch of 5MB on one post, you get a rather cryptic error that doesn't say your photos are too large.  So cut them down beforehand.


Thanks so much for your help, i am not very tech saavy!


----------



## krisvoys

Rebecca Minkoff purse for a penny!!


----------



## Michelle1x

applecidered said:


> I'm surprised there is a Brooks Bros item at NR...



They have BB on hautelook from time to time so it probably came from there


----------



## IStuckACello

krisvoys said:


> These are the stuart weitzman shoes i got for $40




Nice I think I just saw those for over $100 recently!


----------



## remy12

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3140847
> View attachment 3140848
> View attachment 3140849
> View attachment 3140850
> 
> 
> The rack was so good this week that I went again today and found this Chloe Everston! It was red tagged for $719 so should be around $540 after PA. Was debating whether or not she's a keeper. I do love red....



Beautiful bag and the color is great. Congrats.


----------



## remy12

peacelovesequin said:


> I decided to go to the Rack tonight and and scored a penny deal!
> 
> SJP Rachel Pump. Retail price: $355.00. The leather is amazing!
> 
> Stock photos of the pumps here: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sjp-rachel-pump-women/3783353



Congrats............


----------



## remy12

krisvoys said:


> And I found stuart weitzman heels for 40!! Great day at the rack for me. Im trying to post pictures but I cant figure out how to do it.
> 
> The penny find was a rebecca minkoff wallet with studs and shoulder strap!!



Congrats. Love  the penny finds.


----------



## remy12

krisvoys said:


> https://www.shopbop.com/wallet-chain-studs-rebecca-minkoff/vp/v=1/845524441943713.htm
> 
> This is the purse I got for a penny!! (but in black)
> 
> My phone isnt working so I cant download the app at the moment



Very cute.


----------



## mharri20

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3139105
> View attachment 3139106
> View attachment 3139107
> 
> I scored big today! Only Prada was red tag, all others are blue tag, but still amazing right!



Gah! Amazing finds!!! Congrats on an epic score!



NicoleAngelina said:


> The Rack was good to me today!
> It's an Urban Diamond Michele Watch. Originally $2,995 down to $600 after a PA.
> It has 187 diamonds and 1.11 ct of diamonds with a pink mother of pearl face!!
> View attachment 3139206
> 
> 
> The picture from the Nordstrom website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139271



This watch is stunning. Great price! 



pcil said:


> Spotted this Mackage sz M for 75% off red tagged $157.5!!
> 
> View attachment 3139543



I love the leather details in this jacket. That's a great price too!


----------



## mharri20

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Thank you! I got them!



Congrats on the YSL shoes! Great price!



lms910 said:


> View attachment 3140847
> View attachment 3140848
> View attachment 3140849
> View attachment 3140850
> 
> 
> The rack was so good this week that I went again today and found this Chloe Everston! It was red tagged for $719 so should be around $540 after PA. Was debating whether or not she's a keeper. I do love red....



KEEP! This color is gorgeous 



krisvoys said:


> Rebecca Minkoff purse for a penny!!



Congrats on your penny find! That's such a cute bag!


----------



## ladycee

krisvoys said:


> Rebecca Minkoff purse for a penny!!




Love it


----------



## krisvoys

what does PA mean?


----------



## NANI1972

krisvoys said:


> what does PA mean?




Price adjustment


----------



## yakusoku.af

ladycee said:


> I was but the square frame. Thank you




Just spotted these at NR 
PM if you want the location


----------



## meowmix318

Seeing quite a few red tagged Michael Kors bags and Marc by Marc Jacobs and Marc Jacob handbags at the NR in upland


----------



## ladycee

yakusoku.af said:


> Just spotted these at NR
> PM if you want the location
> View attachment 3141648
> 
> View attachment 3141649




Ahhh thank you will pm now


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at the same NR I always go to




Burberry belts






Ferragamo




Marant


----------



## yakusoku.af

More








Revas but only tiny sizes left


----------



## yakusoku.af

More


----------



## yakusoku.af

More




Celine sunglasses 




Vince vest


----------



## amrx87

i have the opportunity to go to a grand opening of a NR. id have to take a personal day. do you guys think it would be worth it?


----------



## meowmix318

amrx87 said:


> i have the opportunity to go to a grand opening of a NR. id have to take a personal day. do you guys think it would be worth it?



Yes!


----------



## daisygrl

I am about to go to a private shopping party (by invitation only) few days before the grand NR opening. Any tips what to expect? Is it worth it?


----------



## anasa

Just bought these Bottega Veneta aviators at the Colma NR. Will PA on the 1st. [emoji4]


----------



## peacelovesequin

amrx87 said:


> i have the opportunity to go to a grand opening of a NR. id have to take a personal day. do you guys think it would be worth it?




Yes. Definitely go!


----------



## sparksfly

Got this Marc Jacobs bag for $115:




Not sure if I'm gonna keep. Will be $80 after the price adjustment. I love it so much but I didn't need to spend the money. What are your thoughts?

Milly:


----------



## NicoleAngelina

lvlouis said:


> Amazing find!! It's beautiful!! Enjoy!!





shoppinggalnyc said:


> Holy cr@p so sad I missed those!
> 
> 
> 
> That's amazing! Crazy deal!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG - Loubs and Rockstuds on the same day??!! You need to go buy a lotto ticket pronto!





mharri20 said:


> Gah! Amazing finds!!! Congrats on an epic score!
> 
> 
> 
> This watch is stunning. Great price!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the leather details in this jacket. That's a great price too!





smalls said:


> Congrats!  This is so pretty!  Do you know if it has an assorted sku?



Thanks ladies! I've been wanting a Michele watch for years now because my mother always wears hers so i was thrilled when I saw this!!

The SKU is 099945495514 but it keeps telling me that this is an "Invaild UPC or UPC not found" when i put it into the app.


----------



## vesperholly

daisygrl said:


> I am about to go to a private shopping party (by invitation only) few days before the grand NR opening. Any tips what to expect? Is it worth it?



I went to the "private" opening before my NR opened earlier this month. Plenty of people there - waited in line to get in but it was quick. They were handing out champagne and a few hors d'oeuvres, and we got reusable shopping bags on leaving. The store was pretty crowded but my group found a few good deals. None of us tried on any clothes because the dressing room line was ridiculous. The best was to have one person wait in the checkout line, then swap in and out to shop. But the checkout line moved pretty fast, too. If you don't like shopping with crowds or waiting a lot, skip it. Otherwise, have fun!


----------



## krissa

Picked this up, but will be returning it tomorrow. It's worn & refinished and $789 blue tag. I believe it's medium Valentino Rockstud. PM for location and/or hold info.


----------



## gquinn

krissa said:


> Picked this up, but will be returning it tomorrow. It's worn & refinished and $789 blue tag. I believe it's medium Valentino Rockstud. PM for location and/or hold info.




Oh wow!! Somebody scoop it up!! If I didn't just buy a tote, I'd get it[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## daisygrl

vesperholly said:


> I went to the "private" opening before my NR opened earlier this month. Plenty of people there - waited in line to get in but it was quick. They were handing out champagne and a few hors d'oeuvres, and we got reusable shopping bags on leaving. The store was pretty crowded but my group found a few good deals. None of us tried on any clothes because the dressing room line was ridiculous. The best was to have one person wait in the checkout line, then swap in and out to shop. But the checkout line moved pretty fast, too. If you don't like shopping with crowds or waiting a lot, skip it. Otherwise, have fun!




Thank you for the update! I imagined it a bit less crowded  and more designer-y  but I will go anyway just out of curiosity.  I, now at least, will be less disappointed.


----------



## pecknnibble

krissa said:


> Picked this up, but will be returning it tomorrow. It's worn & refinished and $789 blue tag. I believe it's medium Valentino Rockstud. PM for location and/or hold info.




PM'd you!


----------



## krisvoys

yakusoku.af said:


> More
> View attachment 3141731
> 
> View attachment 3141732
> 
> Celine sunglasses
> View attachment 3141734
> 
> View attachment 3141737
> 
> Vince vest
> View attachment 3141738
> 
> View attachment 3141739
> 
> View attachment 3141740
> 
> View attachment 3141741



Wow thanks so much for posting all of this, there are some great pieces at ur NR


----------



## pecknnibble

Stopped by the southbay rack and found some Via Spigas on sale. I know it's not a high end designer, but pretty good deal especially with CTR. I didn't buy them so they should still be there. 





They also had a brown version in size 8-9 (not sure) but it was about $37 red tagged also.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Oh and I forgot these. 
I just returned them earlier today. They turned out to be higher than I would like. 
Pm me if you want the location


----------



## Michelle1x

krissa said:


> Picked this up, but will be returning it tomorrow. It's worn & refinished and $789 blue tag. I believe it's medium Valentino Rockstud. PM for location and/or hold info.



I wonder if Valentino is refreshing their line?
There has been A LOT more Valentino at the racks lately than usual.

I do notice the logo now says Valentino Garavani more prominently than before, I wonder if they are concerned with all the Valentino ripoffs?


----------



## Kealakai

yakusoku.af said:


> More
> View attachment 3141731
> 
> View attachment 3141732
> 
> Celine sunglasses
> View attachment 3141734
> 
> View attachment 3141737
> 
> Vince vest
> View attachment 3141738
> 
> View attachment 3141739
> 
> View attachment 3141740
> 
> View attachment 3141741


Wow. I'll have to check it out tomorrow. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yakusoku.af

krisvoys said:


> Wow thanks so much for posting all of this, there are some great pieces at ur NR




Your welcome! I don't know what people are looking for so I post a little of everything lol whatever seems like a good deal


----------



## yakusoku.af

Kealakai said:


> Wow. I'll have to check it out tomorrow. Thanks for sharing!




Hopefully I can make it back on Thursday! See if anything else came in during the week!


----------



## peacelovesequin

What day is CTR? TIA!


----------



## Jinsun

I will be in Charlotte, nc at the end of the week. Anyone can tell me if their NR is worth checking out?  Tia


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone have the bar code come up as a different bag on the app?

The Milly bag I posted last night comes up as this bag:



Which upon googling is an actual Milly bag.


----------



## ngocphan91

sparksfly said:


> Anyone have the bar code come up as a different bag on the app?
> 
> The Milly bag I posted last night comes up as this bag:
> View attachment 3142506
> 
> 
> Which upon googling is an actual Milly bag.




I think they put the wrong tag on sometimes. I bought a pair of men sneaker ytd and came up as women shoes on the receipt...


----------



## sparksfly

ngocphan91 said:


> I think they put the wrong tag on sometimes. I bought a pair of men sneaker ytd and came up as women shoes on the receipt...




That makes sense. Although I'm curious if the bag is supposed to be cheaper than the price because that bags huge and the one I posted is small.

The price is $57 which is really good for the big Milly, since big Milly is like $300+ Small Milly bags are only like $150 retail.


----------



## Cardinal

Hi everyone! I haven't posted or even lurked on TPF in years but have only recently discovered the amazingness that is Nordstrom Rack and stumbled across this thread while trying to Google tips on how best to shop there and to get the lingo down.  I'll post a few of my favorite finds when I get a chance later, but wanted to share some intel as my first contribution to the thread: Proenza Schouler PS Z Windowpane Plaid Crossbody for $645 after CTR in 2 days (original retail $2450)! I'm happy to share the location, but it looks like the etiquette here is to do it through PM, so please feel free to PM me.


----------



## ngocphan91

sparksfly said:


> That makes sense. Although I'm curious if the bag is supposed to be cheaper than the price because that bags huge and the one I posted is small.
> 
> The price is $57 which is really good for the big Milly, since big Milly is like $300+ Small Milly bags are only like $150 retail.




I was wondering the same thing about the shoes I bought, maybe it should be cheaper haha


----------



## krisvoys

What are the dates of the next ctr?!


----------



## ngocphan91

krisvoys said:


> What are the dates of the next ctr?!




It stars Oct 1st


----------



## krisvoys

I asked the workers at my local rack the other day and they all said they weren't sure when the next one would be. Are all the stores participating?


----------



## ladycee

Found these tom ford sunnies 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Looks like the same pair but different price. One comes up in the app as a totally different pair


----------



## Michelle1x

ladycee said:


> View attachment 3142640
> View attachment 3142641
> 
> Found these tom ford sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142642
> View attachment 3142644
> 
> 
> Looks like the same pair but different price. One comes up in the app as a totally different pair



This happens to me all the time at NR.  The tag has the correct brand name but a different specific item, sometimes completely different.

I bought a Joie silk blouse for $19.90 the other day.  The tag and receipt said Joie Henley on the app.  The tag doesn't contain the actual blouse name.  Upon googling it is actually a Joie Amya blouse.

I think some of these are returns, they don't have stock tags available from the current season and the tag gods at NR assign something close.  Since we are looking for the very best deals here, usually from clearance, I would guess we see this maybe 25% of the time.


----------



## jorton

krisvoys said:


> I asked the workers at my local rack the other day and they all said they weren't sure when the next one would be. Are all the stores participating?



Yes, check the NR Facebook. Maybe the staff really don't know but they are probably lying about it


----------



## Swedishmermaid

If I buy something on clearance on the website can I bring it in store during clear the rack and get a price adjustment if it is withing 7 days from my online purchase?


----------



## pcil

Cheap AGL!!


----------



## IStuckACello

If anyone happens to see the cheap $29.97 Joes in burnt orange in size 30 at their rack please lmk! It's asst upc so I can't search


----------



## rutabaga

spotted this redtagged Mackage leather jacket, size L marked down to $240ish:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mackage-besa-leather-moto-jacket/3721982

Sorry, no pics - PM me for location!


----------



## mranda

pcil said:


> Cheap AGL!!
> View attachment 3142886
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142887



Pretty! Not usually an AGL fan, but I like these!


----------



## sparksfly

What are your thoughts on this bag?

I bought it because I knew it would get bought if I waited to decide. 

It's $114 or $85 with the PA. 




I love it a lot, but my mom was like "it's kinda a lot for a bag you can only wear seasonal" She doesn't think the color is a good year round color. 

I considered it a nude pink when I bought it.


----------



## meowmix318

sparksfly said:


> What are your thoughts on this bag?
> 
> I bought it because I knew it would get bought if I waited to decide.
> 
> It's $114 or $85 with the PA.
> 
> View attachment 3143021
> 
> 
> I love it a lot, but my mom was like "it's kinda a lot for a bag you can only wear seasonal" She doesn't think the color is a good year round color.
> 
> I considered it a nude pink when I bought it.



I think it depends on you on how you view this color. I rotate all my bags and so I wear my different colored bags all year round. I think its a nice small bag that is great as a casual but also can be cute with a dressed up look.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

sparksfly said:


> What are your thoughts on this bag?
> 
> I bought it because I knew it would get bought if I waited to decide.
> 
> It's $114 or $85 with the PA.
> 
> View attachment 3143021
> 
> 
> I love it a lot, but my mom was like "it's kinda a lot for a bag you can only wear seasonal" She doesn't think the color is a good year round color.
> 
> I considered it a nude pink when I bought it.



imo I think its a great bag! I think it could be used year round, especially since it pretty much is a nude pink and has the gold hardware! The pink makes it great for the spring & summer, but the gold hardware imo makes it great for the fall and the winter.


----------



## NordstromRack

Is $65 for a pair of AGL black ballet flats a good deal?


----------



## jorton

sparksfly said:


> What are your thoughts on this bag?
> 
> I bought it because I knew it would get bought if I waited to decide.
> 
> It's $114 or $85 with the PA.
> 
> View attachment 3143021
> 
> 
> I love it a lot, but my mom was like "it's kinda a lot for a bag you can only wear seasonal" She doesn't think the color is a good year round color.
> 
> I considered it a nude pink when I bought it.



I think it's really cute! They had this at my NR but it was more purple/ aubergine colored. They also had the tote version of it in your color. I want one but can't justify the price!


----------



## Michelle1x

sparksfly said:


> What are your thoughts on this bag?
> 
> I bought it because I knew it would get bought if I waited to decide.
> 
> It's $114 or $85 with the PA.
> 
> View attachment 3143021
> 
> 
> I love it a lot, but my mom was like "it's kinda a lot for a bag you can only wear seasonal" She doesn't think the color is a good year round color.
> 
> I considered it a nude pink when I bought it.



Funny that is what I consider THE year round color (along with a beigy-white that some Marc Jacobs bags come in).  But I live in California.

I LOVE that bag, its so cute.  And thats a great price for it.


----------



## sparksfly

jorton said:


> I think it's really cute! They had this at my NR but it was more purple/ aubergine colored. They also had the tote version of it in your color. I want one but can't justify the price!




Yeah I didn't need to spend the money but I couldn't leave it there.


----------



## bakeacookie

NordstromRack said:


> Is $65 for a pair of AGL black ballet flats a good deal?




Yes!


----------



## tickedoffchick

NordstromRack said:


> Is $65 for a pair of AGL black ballet flats a good deal?


It's a great deal!


----------



## krisvoys

saw these today at my rack if anyone is interested


----------



## krisvoys

Bcbgmaxazria


----------



## krisvoys

missoni


----------



## louvigilante

Went to the pre opening tonight and scored some equipment tops (sweater and silk shirt) for $15 each, rag & bone jeans for $25 and a couple of other cute things. It was packed but line moved quick. So happy to have one closer now!


----------



## daisygrl

louvigilante said:


> Went to the pre opening tonight and scored some equipment tops (sweater and silk shirt) for $15 each, rag & bone jeans for $25 and a couple of other cute things. It was packed but line moved quick. So happy to have one closer now!




Me too. (Perhaps we were at the same one). The staff was so nice! Got a Hinge leather hooded jacked for $35, Sam Edelman leopard sneakers for $30, AND they PAd my Jimmy Choo bag from a week ago - which saved me $140.


----------



## meowmix318

Saw these at the NR in west covina


----------



## meowmix318

Also saw some Marc Jacob bags red tagged (mbmj and Marc Jacob)


----------



## louvigilante

daisygrl said:


> Me too. (Perhaps we were at the same one). The staff was so nice! Got a Hinge leather hooded jacked for $35, Sam Edelman leopard sneakers for $30, AND they PAd my Jimmy Choo bag from a week ago - which saved me $140.




Oh nice! They were indeed. Did you see one of the managers (?) who was helping direct traffic to the register and her killer rock studs? Oh drool!!!!!


----------



## daisygrl

louvigilante said:


> Oh nice! They were indeed. Did you see one of the managers (?) who was helping direct traffic to the register and her killer rock studs? Oh drool!!!!!




Oh yes! The bling from those Valentino's was undeniable. I wouldn't mind a pair  Perhaps, this NR will help me get them.


----------



## remy12

NordstromRack said:


> Is $65 for a pair of AGL black ballet flats a good deal?



Yes, a very good deal.


----------



## louvigilante

daisygrl said:


> Oh yes! The bling from those Valentino's was undeniable. I wouldn't mind a pair  Perhaps, this NR will help me get them.




Fingers crossed for both of us!!!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

My second penny find: Saint Laurent Sunglasses


----------



## daisygrl

louvigilante said:


> fingers crossed for both of us!!!




+1


----------



## mharri20

sparksfly said:


> What are your thoughts on this bag?
> 
> I bought it because I knew it would get bought if I waited to decide.
> 
> It's $114 or $85 with the PA.
> 
> View attachment 3143021
> 
> 
> I love it a lot, but my mom was like "it's kinda a lot for a bag you can only wear seasonal" She doesn't think the color is a good year round color.
> 
> I considered it a nude pink when I bought it.



This bag is adorable! I love the structured aspect of it. I think it is actually a great color for a year-round bag - you can wear it with so many things!


----------



## Helloitsjackk




----------



## Cardinal

Here are some of my favorite NR finds--hope the SKUs come in handy for anyone who might be interested:

Lanvin Embellished Bow Tank Top
http://www.lyst.com/clothing/lanvin-embellished-bow-tank-top-black/




T by Alexander Wang Silk Twill Track Shorts
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/t-by-alexander-wang-silk-twill-track-shorts/3687978




T by Alexander Wang Racerback Jersey Tank
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/t-by-alexander-wang-racerback-jersey-tank/4035692




Helmut Lang Buttonfront Racerback Top
http://www.lyst.com/clothing/helmut-helmut-lang-buttonfront-racerback-top-harrow/




Helmut Lang Draped Crossover Back Tank
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/helmut-lang-resid-print-draped-crossover-back-tank/3782613




Helmut Lang Scoop Neck Tee (rang up as $13.50) 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/helmut-helmut-lang-kinetic-scoop-neck-tee/3560611


----------



## LuxeDeb

Thruhvnseyes said:


> My second penny find: Saint Laurent Sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143325
> View attachment 3143326
> View attachment 3143327



Those are so fun and funky! Most penny items I see posted are crap, but these are really cute. I am just amazed when something designer goes that low.



Cardinal said:


> Here are some of my favorite NR finds--hope the SKUs come in handy for anyone who might be interested:
> 
> Lanvin Embellished Bow Tank Top
> http://www.lyst.com/clothing/lanvin-embellished-bow-tank-top-black/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T by Alexander Wang Silk Twill Track Shorts
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/t-by-alexander-wang-silk-twill-track-shorts/3687978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T by Alexander Wang Racerback Jersey Tank
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/t-by-alexander-wang-racerback-jersey-tank/4035692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Buttonfront Racerback Top
> http://www.lyst.com/clothing/helmut-helmut-lang-buttonfront-racerback-top-harrow/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Draped Crossover Back Tank
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/helmut-lang-resid-print-draped-crossover-back-tank/3782613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Scoop Neck Tee (rang up as $13.50)
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/helmut-helmut-lang-kinetic-scoop-neck-tee/3560611




Ohhh love that Lanvin top! Lucky girl! Thank you for posting the skus. None left by me, but hopefully someone will get lucky.


----------



## krisvoys

Forgot to post yesterday, TB Lucia lace espadrilles was at my rack, gorgeous shoe, size 8.5. UPC 888736176714. $69.97 and if you call tomorrow you will also get the ctr discount!


----------



## krisvoys

These are what they look like...

http://m.bonanza.com/listings/tory-...=&goog_pla=1&gclid=CKO2uIa1n8gCFYhbfgodp3YGhg


----------



## krisvoys

here are the actual pics of the shoes


----------



## JNH14

krisvoys said:


> here are the actual pics of the shoes


 
Which Rack were these at?


----------



## krisvoys

boise, id


----------



## lms910

Unfortunately I will be taking back the Chloe Everston and the YSL sandals. I dont love the Chloe and the sandals are a bit too tall for me. PM me if interested in either! The sandals are size 36.5.


----------



## Cthai

When to NR today and there was nothing but found this dress. I didn't buy it , was a little too big on me but very cute


----------



## Cthai

Back of the dress


----------



## lms910

lms910 said:


> Unfortunately I will be taking back the Chloe Everston and the YSL sandals. I dont love the Chloe and the sandals are a bit too tall for me. PM me if interested in either! The sandals are size 36.5.




I think the sandals are now gone. The girl behind me was about to purchase. Ive alo sent several responses as to where they are. I will keep my eyes peeled for more goodies though!


----------



## Michelle1x

Today I got a Narciso Rodriguez cropped cardigan for $34.97 and some Michele watchbands for $11.25 and $15 after CTR.

Honestly I think the Narciso was mistagged.  It had one of those blue Nordstrom clearance tags with a generic "SP Modern Knit Drape Front" description on the receipt.  There were no Narciso tags, just the nordstrom clearance.  Maybe a return but still, these retail for around $800.

For anybody that has a Michele watch the watchbands are on deep discount.  They retail for $100 which is ridiculous so if you think you might want a Michele watch, stock up on the watchbands now.


----------



## AnnaFreud

lms910 said:


> Unfortunately I will be taking back the Chloe Everston and the YSL sandals. I dont love the Chloe and the sandals are a bit too tall for me. PM me if interested in either! The sandals are size 36.5.




PMed you about the Chloe!


----------



## lms910

AnnaFreud said:


> PMed you about the Chloe!




Your inbox is full! The girl in line may have snagged the Chloe too but you can call. Let me know when your inbox is cleared!


----------



## AnnaFreud

lms910 said:


> Your inbox is full! The girl in line may have snagged the Chloe too but you can call. Let me know when your inbox is cleared!




Cleared. Sorry


----------



## kellytheshopper

Finally a NR opened near me today!!! I love seeing all the finds, hopefully I have some of my own to post later [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## TinksDelite

A NR just opened today about 1.5 miles from my house.  Dangerous! But I have no desire to go today (my husband thinks I'm crazy for not wanting to).. but I don't like crowds when I bargain shop!  Hoping to finally share as well.


----------



## glasskey

TinksDelite said:


> A NR just opened today about 1.5 miles from my house.  Dangerous! But I have no desire to go today (my husband thinks I'm crazy for not wanting to).. but I don't like crowds when I bargain shop!  Hoping to finally share as well.


lol are you in SoCal? I went to the one in TO today and it was HORRIBLE. 0/10 would not do again lol. I think it'll be much better when the crowds die down. I did finally find the Urban Decay Smoked palette as a birthday gift for a friend, so I stalked a green shirt until I found one who had a mobile. Then I fled before someone ran me over with their cart.


----------



## TinksDelite

glasskey said:


> lol are you in SoCal? I went to the one in TO today and it was HORRIBLE. 0/10 would not do again lol. I think it'll be much better when the crowds die down. I did finally find the Urban Decay Smoked palette as a birthday gift for a friend, so I stalked a green shirt until I found one who had a mobile. Then I fled before someone ran me over with their cart.



Nope.. Delaware; and since we have tax free shopping and are centrally located we get NJ, PA & MD shoppers, even tour buses from NY etc..... I'm letting it die down & restock before I venture over!


----------



## louvigilante

glasskey said:


> lol are you in SoCal? I went to the one in TO today and it was HORRIBLE. 0/10 would not do again lol. I think it'll be much better when the crowds die down. I did finally find the Urban Decay Smoked palette as a birthday gift for a friend, so I stalked a green shirt until I found one who had a mobile. Then I fled before someone ran me over with their cart.




It was much better Tuesday night. I want to go back but will wait until the crowds disperse. I saw the photo of the line this morning. Yikes!


----------



## NANI1972

Michelle1x said:


> Today I got a Narciso Rodriguez cropped cardigan for $34.97 and some Michele watchbands for $11.25 and $15 after CTR.
> 
> Honestly I think the Narciso was mistagged.  It had one of those blue Nordstrom clearance tags with a generic "SP Modern Knit Drape Front" description on the receipt.  There were no Narciso tags, just the nordstrom clearance.  Maybe a return but still, these retail for around $800.
> 
> For anybody that has a Michele watch the watchbands are on deep discount.  They retail for $100 which is ridiculous so if you think you might want a Michele watch, stock up on the watchbands now.




Would you mind posting the sku for the Michelle straps if they are the 18mm? Thanks


----------



## jorton

NANI1972 said:


> Would you mind posting the sku for the Michelle straps if they are the 18mm? Thanks



I just saw some at mine that were red tagged $20. I don't know the size but they had about 4 or 5, pm if you want location!


----------



## jorton

Went to my rack today, nothing too exciting to be honest, I was surprised how it wasent very busy! By the way they had no problem price adjusting something I bought last Thursday (a week ago) so if you got something then make sure you price adjust it today!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I actually found a few things before CTR worth sharing 

This Vertigo peacoat was just $7.49.







And I got lucky with a few pairs of penny shoes - these $695 Stuart Weitzman suede boots and Vince Camuto sandals are my favorites.


----------



## buyingpig

jorton said:


> Went to my rack today, nothing too exciting to be honest, I was surprised how it wasent very busy! By the way they had no problem price adjusting something I bought last Thursday (a week ago) so if you got something then make sure you price adjust it today!



Also didnt have problem PAing. I PAed a pair of Pradas. No mention of designer exclusions.


----------



## buyingpig

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I actually found a few things before CTR worth sharing
> 
> This Vertigo peacoat was just $7.49.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got lucky with a few pairs of penny shoes - these $695 Stuart Weitzman suede boots and Vince Camuto sandals are my favorites.



Love the penny finds!


----------



## meowmix318

buyingpig said:


> Also didnt have problem PAing. I PAed a pair of Pradas. No mention of designer exclusions.



Same here. I got an adjustment for my Marc Jacobs bag w/o hassle.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Found these $795 Rag & Bone heels for $119.25 - 25%. They had originally come in 
blue tagged for $299!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

If anyone see's any 20mm michele bands please let me know!!


----------



## glasskey

louvigilante said:


> It was much better Tuesday night. I want to go back but will wait until the crowds disperse. I saw the photo of the line this morning. Yikes!



Hi neighbor! Sadly I was not in town Tuesday ( did you find anything awesome? At least I didn't have to wait in line, I got there at 10 and booked it by 10.20. Mostly was scared of all those rabid shoppers lol.


----------



## starshine182

Saint Laurent. PM me for location


----------



## yakusoku.af

Nothing spectacular today
Same location 






T Alexander Wang dress 90% off


----------



## LnA

I just put these square Prada Baroques on hold. $99.97. PM for location and name.


----------



## marcj

I got Tory flip flops for $36 plus 25% off


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

NicoleAngelina said:


> If anyone see's any 20mm michele bands please let me know!!




I saw a cracked silver 20mm Michelle band at NR Hastings ranch ca


----------



## marcj

These are them


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I saw a cracked silver 20mm Michelle band at NR Hastings ranch ca



Thanks!! by any chance, do you remember how much it was?


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

NicoleAngelina said:


> Thanks!! by any chance, do you remember how much it was?




It was red tagged $49. The tag was really old so I don't know if it is reduced further.


----------



## aga5

CTR was disappointing [emoji17] no finds today. Bi retuned some items so it was a good day for my wallet


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Thruhvnseyes said:


> It was red tagged $49. The tag was really old so I don't know if it is reduced further.



Just ordered it! Ended up being $28 after CTR!!


----------



## meowmix318

LuxeDeb said:


> Found these $795 Rag & Bone heels for $119.25 - 25%. They had originally come in
> blue tagged for $299!
> 
> View attachment 3145018
> 
> View attachment 3145019
> 
> View attachment 3145020



Very cute


----------



## louvigilante

glasskey said:


> Hi neighbor! Sadly I was not in town Tuesday ( did you find anything awesome? At least I didn't have to wait in line, I got there at 10 and booked it by 10.20. Mostly was scared of all those rabid shoppers lol.




I found some equipment tops for $15, rag & bone jeans for 25, and some Tory burch slip on shoes for 40. I got there at 6 so figured all the really good stuff was gone. I was wondering if they were going to restock throughout this weekend.


----------



## smalls

NANI1972 said:


> Would you mind posting the sku for the Michelle straps if they are the 18mm? Thanks





NicoleAngelina said:


> If anyone see's any 20mm michele bands please let me know!!



For those looking for Michele watch bands if you end up striking out at Nordstroms Rack they carry deeply discounted bands at the watch station international outlets.  I bought several bands for between $18-27 that retailed from $100-$120.  They don't have classic colors like plain black leather, etc more like metallics and colorful bands but they have very good deals.


----------



## meowmix318

Saw these at the West Covina location. Thought there Tory Burch shoes looked kind of Interesting but didn't buy them. These are a size 9.5 I think


----------



## ladycee

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I actually found a few things before CTR worth sharing
> 
> This Vertigo peacoat was just $7.49.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got lucky with a few pairs of penny shoes - these $695 Stuart Weitzman suede boots and Vince Camuto sandals are my favorites.




Love them all


----------



## Cardinal

Just wanted to share a few more finds... Wishing everyone luck at CTR!

Anyi Lu Lolita Sandal
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/anyi-lu-lolita-sandal/3605910





Stuart Weitzman Squeeze Flat
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/stuart-weitzman-squeeze-flat/3497053





The Fisher Project by Eileen Fisher Ballet Neck Sweater
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-fisher-the-fisher-project-tarnished-ballet-neck-layering-sweater/3767151





Rag & Bone Basha Top
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rag-bone-basha-leather-shoulder-top/3713464





Tory Burch Brea Jacket
http://www.lyst.com/clothing/tory-burch-brea-jacket-khaki/


----------



## Michelle1x

louvigilante said:


> I found some equipment tops for $15, rag & bone jeans for 25, and some Tory burch slip on shoes for 40. I got there at 6 so figured all the really good stuff was gone. I was wondering if they were going to restock throughout this weekend.



My racks don't fully restock during CTR but they put out special items and designer deals (which are the finds we all want) every day of CTR.

I also have discovered that the best items (Valentino handbags and the like) are put out on the weekends so as to avoid the resellers.


----------



## Michelle1x

Cardinal said:


> Just wanted to share a few more finds... Wishing everyone luck at CTR!
> 
> Anyi Lu Lolita Sandal
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/anyi-lu-lolita-sandal/3605910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Squeeze Flat
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/stuart-weitzman-squeeze-flat/3497053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fisher Project by Eileen Fisher Ballet Neck Sweater
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-fisher-the-fisher-project-tarnished-ballet-neck-layering-sweater/3767151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag & Bone Basha Top
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rag-bone-basha-leather-shoulder-top/3713464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Brea Jacket
> http://www.lyst.com/clothing/tory-burch-brea-jacket-khaki/



Awesome deal on those Anyi Lu's!  One of my favorite shoe brands.


----------



## AnnaFreud

I went to the opening of the NR at Marina Pacifica after work last night. It was crowded! Being a new store, I didn't expect there to be any clearance items but there were actually quite a bit including a lot of FL transfers in the clothing clearance rack. I only found one thing though, a Trouvé draped moto jacket for $18.


----------



## bakeacookie

^ I was tempted to go yesterday, but knew it would be crowded.


----------



## natalia0128

I got this French connection for $9.67
What do you think?


----------



## pecknnibble

natalia0128 said:


> I got this French connection for $9.67
> 
> What do you think?




I love it! Great price


----------



## pecknnibble

Popped in briefly this morning and didn't see much at the rack. 

D&G tote




Tom Ford sunnies




Michele bands



PM for location


----------



## marcj

Thanks for posting are any of the bands 18 or 20"


----------



## pecknnibble

marcj said:


> Thanks for posting are any of the bands 18 or 20"




Sorry I didn't check


----------



## applecidered

Bought a few items online for the hubs. Been getting lazy about hauling myself to a physical B&M when recently I've been getting a lot of misses than hits.


----------



## Ajx

Stuart Weitzman taupe pumps. $47.99 before the CTR discount. Didn't try them on in the store and noticed at home they're actually a 6W rather than 6M as it says on the tag. They're going back tomorrow so PM for location if interested!!


----------



## sweetgirlblog

Just got back. Saw lots of ferragamo, jimmy choo, burberry all 85% off. Wii post real image.

http://www.mycolorfashion.com/wp-co...lvatore-Ferragamo-soft-calfskin-sandals-1.jpg

http://www.mycolorfashion.com/wp-co...tore-Ferragamo-tobacco-calfskin-sandals-1.jpg

http://www.mycolorfashion.com/wp-co...vatore-Ferragamo-black-calfskin-sandals-1.jpg


----------



## LuxeDeb

I found a few more things today. Most notable are these $395 Alexander McQueen gold cat eye sunglasses. Red tagged $99 - 25% CTR!


----------



## jorton

Found a Ben Sherman polo for my best friend's little boy. It was $9 but rang up as a penny so I'm happy! 

also saw a Charlotte Tilbury lipstick red tagged for $6. Imagine my disappointment when it was used, and looked like it had been tried on 20 times ;(


----------



## bakeacookie

Found the Halogen cape I've been eyeing since the Anniversary sale for $37


----------



## natalia0128

bakeacookie said:


> Found the Halogen cape I've been eyeing since the Anniversary sale for $37



Is this one.


----------



## bakeacookie

^Yup! That's the one. It was red tagged 49.97.

If anyone sees Church's shoes (I saw them once), please share the UPC!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Found this Chloe Sam bowling bag in red today at Marina Pacifica for $398 (retail $995). I'm kinda iffy about it. I like the crossbody strap and I've been wanting a red bag but I don't know. What do you guys think? Keep or return? There was actually a whole table of Chloe bags that weren't there yesterday. Most were ~$700. They were also handing out coupons for $5 off a $50 purchase when you walk out.


----------



## jax818

AnnaFreud said:


> Found this Chloe Sam bowling bag in red today at Marina Pacifica for $398 (retail $995). I'm kinda iffy about it. I like the crossbody strap and I've been wanting a red bag but I don't know. What do you guys think? Keep or return? There was actually a whole table of Chloe bags that weren't there yesterday. Most were ~$700. They were also handing out coupons for $5 off a $50 purchase when you walk out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146101




How's that store?  I was so excited when I saw them opening at that location.  I live really close by.


----------



## cmm62

LuxeDeb said:


> I found a few more things today. Most notable are these $395 Alexander McQueen gold cat eye sunglasses. Red tagged $99 - 25% CTR!
> 
> View attachment 3145929
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145930




Nice!!!


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> ^Yup! That's the one. It was red tagged 49.97.
> 
> If anyone sees Church's shoes (I saw them once), please share the UPC!



Great find. Can you share the upc?


----------



## stacestall

natalia0128 said:


> I got this French connection for $9.67
> 
> What do you think?




That's so pretty!


----------



## bakeacookie

meowmix318 said:


> great find. Can you share the upc?




439010231591


----------



## natalia0128

bakeacookie said:


> ^Yup! That's the one. It was red tagged 49.97.
> 
> If anyone sees Church's shoes (I saw them once), please share the UPC!



What color did you get ? They had beige and grey during the sale last time


----------



## bakeacookie

natalia0128 said:


> What color did you get ? They had beige and grey during the sale last time



I got the grey.


----------



## AnnaFreud

jax818 said:


> How's that store?  I was so excited when I saw them opening at that location.  I live really close by.


Hi neighbor! It's okay. About the same size or maybe a little smaller than Lakewood. Parking is a little hard to find right now.


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> 439010231591



Thank you


----------



## remy12

AnnaFreud said:


> Found this Chloe Sam bowling bag in red today at Marina Pacifica for $398 (retail $995). I'm kinda iffy about it. I like the crossbody strap and I've been wanting a red bag but I don't know. What do you guys think? Keep or return? There was actually a whole table of Chloe bags that weren't there yesterday. Most were ~$700. They were also handing out coupons for $5 off a $50 purchase when you walk out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146101



I like it. I vote to keep it.


----------



## Michelle1x

pecknnibble said:


> Popped in briefly this morning and didn't see much at the rack.
> 
> D&G tote
> View attachment 3145732
> View attachment 3145734
> 
> 
> Tom Ford sunnies
> View attachment 3145736
> View attachment 3145737
> 
> 
> Michele bands
> View attachment 3145738
> 
> 
> PM for location



I bought a total of 8 Michele bands and I was going to post a pic but it is basically all of those.  the best priced ones are $20 so $15 after CTR.  These are the pastel purple, purple, blue pacific (shiny blue) and black jelly.  Then a bright white for $29 so $22 after CTR, and finally a metallic multi and an ocean wave were tagged $45 but rang up as $35 so $26.25 after CTR.

So for 8 bands, about $150 total


----------



## Michelle1x

marcj said:


> Thanks for posting are any of the bands 18 or 20"



mostly all 18" everywhere


----------



## Michelle1x

bakeacookie said:


> Found the Halogen cape I've been eyeing since the Anniversary sale for $37



So this was an anniversary sale item that showed up?

I'm waiting for the anniv sale items to come to Rack- I want that Max Mara shawl and the St John.


----------



## bakeacookie

Michelle1x said:


> So this was an anniversary sale item that showed up?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the anniv sale items to come to Rack- I want that Max Mara shawl and the St John.




Yup! Hope you find the items you're looking for! 
I'm waiting on the Burberry coat.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

DM if interested in this Jimmy Choo


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Burberry. Size 8.5


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone seen those Paige leather leggings that are tagged at like $30? Been looking for a pair. None at my store.  

Thoughts on these shoes?

I bought them two weeks ago so not available for CTR. $55:




I have a pair of classic Jack Rogers I wear all the time. I bought these to decide about later.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

These are at Buckhead


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Jimmy Choo icons


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Aquatalia over the knee boot


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Vince leather leggings


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Colaluvstrvl said:


> These are at Buckhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146592




How much is the YSL?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

NicoleAngelina said:


> How much is the YSL?


I didn't check and I just walked back and it appears that someone bought it.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

nicoleangelina said:


> how much is the ysl?


$619


----------



## ladycee

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Vince leather leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146643




Are these at Buckhead too?


----------



## applecidered

Colaluvstrvl said:


> $619


Dang if I had the YSL at my rack I would've snatched it too!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

ladycee said:


> Are these at Buckhead too?


Yes. On the clearance. They were by the size 31/32


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

applecidered said:


> Dang if I had the YSL at my rack I would've snatched it too!


They just got it in this morning.


----------



## NANI1972

Michelle1x said:


> I bought a total of 8 Michele bands and I was going to post a pic but it is basically all of those.  the best priced ones are $20 so $15 after CTR.  These are the pastel purple, purple, blue pacific (shiny blue) and black jelly.  Then a bright white for $29 so $22 after CTR, and finally a metallic multi and an ocean wave were tagged $45 but rang up as $35 so $26.25 after CTR.
> 
> 
> 
> So for 8 bands, about $150 total




Hi, where did you see all the Michele watch straps?


----------



## acm1134

Found these Tory Burch Chandler sandals during CTR. Original box and dust bag ! Retail $250 and after tax they came to be $60.46. Love me some TB (:


----------



## jorton

A few of my finds today. 


Burberry belt- didn't buy but here's a sku if interested











Missoni wool scarf - assorted sku. $13 after CTR. Not sure if I will keep, may give as a gift, it's not my favorite thing. What do you guys think?


----------



## ladycee

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Yes. On the clearance. They were by the size 31/32




Thanks !!!!


----------



## IStuckACello

jorton said:


> A few of my finds today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry belt- didn't buy but here's a sku if interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni wool scarf - assorted sku. $13 after CTR. Not sure if I will keep, may give as a gift, it's not my favorite thing. What do you guys think?




Ohh I like the scarf! If you don't keep it would be a great gift...or please lmk if you return it


----------



## IStuckACello

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Vince leather leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146643




Did you buy these? Do you have the upc


----------



## ladycee

jorton said:


> A few of my finds today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry belt- didn't buy but here's a sku if interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni wool scarf - assorted sku. $13 after CTR. Not sure if I will keep, may give as a gift, it's not my favorite thing. What do you guys think?




I like the scarf looks nice and warm


----------



## vt2159

jorton said:


> A few of my finds today.
> 
> 
> Burberry belt- didn't buy but here's a sku if interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni wool scarf - assorted sku. $13 after CTR. Not sure if I will keep, may give as a gift, it's not my favorite thing. What do you guys think?


The scarf is a great deal!  It is not my favorite of Missoni scarves since I love a more prominent zigzag pattern, though the colors are nice.  If you do decide it is not really you, then it'll be a great gift.  There's so many cute scarves, especially for colder seasons that I always end up with too many.  So, my opinion on scarves is that if I do not really love it, I will hardly wear it and it'll sit in my closest taking up space.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

IStuckACello said:


> Did you buy these? Do you have the upc


I did not buy them but I didn't take a good picture of the sku. Sorry


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted at the same place as usual




Kids Burberry accessories






SKU for ear muffs 


SKU for kids belt


SKU for glove and beanie set


Watch bands, sorry I don't know sizes


----------



## ladycee

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted at the same place as usual
> View attachment 3146936
> 
> View attachment 3146937
> 
> Kids Burberry accessories
> View attachment 3146938
> 
> View attachment 3146939
> 
> View attachment 3146940
> 
> SKU for ear muffs
> View attachment 3146941
> 
> SKU for kids belt
> View attachment 3146942
> 
> SKU for glove and beanie set
> View attachment 3146944
> 
> Watch bands, sorry I don't know sizes
> View attachment 3146945




Omg little Stam red tagged? Mine only hit half off with a white tag.


----------



## yakusoku.af

More stuff in the Jewelry case
Sorry I was on my way out and did not get prices for these


----------



## Michelle1x

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I didn't check and I just walked back and it appears that someone bought it.



What was that YSL, a clutch?


----------



## yakusoku.af

ladycee said:


> Omg little Stam red tagged? Mine only hit half off with a white tag.




Yup! I didn't see these on the clearance rack on Thursday either!


----------



## babycinnamon

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted at the same place as usual
> View attachment 3146936
> 
> View attachment 3146937
> 
> Kids Burberry accessories
> View attachment 3146938
> 
> View attachment 3146939
> 
> View attachment 3146940
> 
> SKU for ear muffs
> View attachment 3146941
> 
> SKU for kids belt
> View attachment 3146942
> 
> SKU for glove and beanie set
> View attachment 3146944
> 
> Watch bands, sorry I don't know sizes
> View attachment 3146945




Off topic but I love your nails!


----------



## yakusoku.af

babycinnamon said:


> Off topic but I love your nails!




Thank you! I just put on these nail stickers yesterday day because I was too lazy to paint my nails lol


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Michelle1x said:


> What was that YSL, a clutch?




There appeared to be a chain inside. Not sure if it was long enough for a cross body.


----------



## vt2159

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted at the same place as usual
> View attachment 3146936
> 
> View attachment 3146937
> 
> Kids Burberry accessories
> View attachment 3146938
> 
> View attachment 3146939
> 
> View attachment 3146940
> 
> SKU for ear muffs
> View attachment 3146941
> 
> SKU for kids belt
> View attachment 3146942
> 
> SKU for glove and beanie set
> View attachment 3146944
> 
> Watch bands, sorry I don't know sizes
> View attachment 3146945


Oooo, the kid umbrellas are cute! I wonder how big they are?


----------



## yakusoku.af

vt2159 said:


> Oooo, the kid umbrellas are cute! I wonder how big they are?




They were pretty short. Maybe a foot an a half tall?


----------



## vt2159

yakusoku.af said:


> They were pretty short. Maybe a foot an a half tall?


Aww, darn, hehe


----------



## NRjunkie19

Is clear the rack up until tomorrow? Oct 4? TIA


----------



## Cthai

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted at the same place as usual
> View attachment 3146936
> 
> View attachment 3146937
> 
> Kids Burberry accessories
> View attachment 3146938
> 
> View attachment 3146939
> 
> View attachment 3146940
> 
> SKU for ear muffs
> View attachment 3146941
> 
> SKU for kids belt
> View attachment 3146942
> 
> SKU for glove and beanie set
> View attachment 3146944
> 
> Watch bands, sorry I don't know sizes
> View attachment 3146945



Omg I want that little Stam bag!!! Any know if this bag is heavy? I had the regular Stam before but sold it because it was too heavy


----------



## applecidered

Those Burberry ear muffs are so adorable! But are those for kids?


----------



## ladycee

Cthai said:


> Omg I want that little Stam bag!!! Any know if this bag is heavy? I had the regular Stam before but sold it because it was too heavy




It's really small the leather seems to be thick not sure how heavy it will be when you add stuff in it


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone seen Tom fords on clearance? I know of the tortoise and white ones but I'm looking for a different style.


----------



## ladycee

sparksfly said:


> Anyone seen Tom fords on clearance? I know of the tortoise and white ones but I'm looking for a different style.




Sunglasses? I posted a couple days ago I found the same exact pair two different prices red tagged.


----------



## sparksfly

ladycee said:


> Sunglasses? I posted a couple days ago I found the same exact pair two different prices red tagged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147274
> View attachment 3147275
> View attachment 3147276
> View attachment 3147277




Thanks! My sister wants a pair. The tortoise and white are cheaper so she'll probably go with that.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Cthai said:


> Omg I want that little Stam bag!!! Any know if this bag is heavy? I had the regular Stam before but sold it because it was too heavy




Sorry but the 2 stams I posted sold earlier today to 2 tpf members that I gave the store info too. But maybe you can still search and send with the upc I posted


----------



## yakusoku.af

applecidered said:


> Those Burberry ear muffs are so adorable! But are those for kids?




Yeah, those are kids ear muffs. Doesn't look like it would fit an adult. I should have tried it on lol


----------



## Michelle1x

NANI1972 said:


> Hi, where did you see all the Michele watch straps?



San Leandro Rack.  But I have seen more watchbands at the San Francisco market store and some others.  They aren't too hard to find.  These prices are really good though.


----------



## AnnaFreud

sparksfly said:


> Anyone seen Tom fords on clearance? I know of the tortoise and white ones but I'm looking for a different style.




There were a couple of TF aviators online for $89.


----------



## akane619

N


----------



## meowmix318

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted at the same place as usual
> View attachment 3146936
> 
> View attachment 3146937
> 
> Kids Burberry accessories
> View attachment 3146938
> 
> View attachment 3146939
> 
> View attachment 3146940
> 
> SKU for ear muffs
> View attachment 3146941
> 
> SKU for kids belt
> View attachment 3146942
> 
> SKU for glove and beanie set
> View attachment 3146944
> 
> Watch bands, sorry I don't know sizes
> View attachment 3146945



Love your nails


----------



## Cthai

yakusoku.af said:


> Sorry but the 2 stams I posted sold earlier today to 2 tpf members that I gave the store info too. But maybe you can still search and send with the upc I posted




Thanks for the information ! I try the search and send, they are all out. I think that's a good thing lol I don't really need another bag! Or shoes .. lol glad it went to other members thou!


----------



## jorton

Do they do heavy markdowns again after CTR? If I buy something today and it gets marked down again in the next week(if I check by me scanning it on the app) can I price adjust ? I was thinking of buying a red tag expensive Mackage coat but in thinking it could be marked down again after CTR cause it's been sitting there a while...


----------



## sparksfly

AnnaFreud said:


> There were a couple of TF aviators online for $89.




The rack website? I couldn't find them.


----------



## sparksfly




----------



## AnnaFreud

sparksfly said:


> The rack website? I couldn't find them.




Yes, on the website. I usually search using Hautelook app though.


----------



## mranda

jorton said:


> Do they do heavy markdowns again after CTR? If I buy something today and it gets marked down again in the next week(if I check by me scanning it on the app) can I price adjust ? I was thinking of buying a red tag expensive Mackage coat but in thinking it could be marked down again after CTR cause it's been sitting there a while...



I'd buy it now and see if it gets marked down again within the 7 days for a PA. They don't mark down everything that is red tagged every time, so there's a good chance that the coat could stay the same price even after the markdowns.


----------



## Michelle1x

can someone with the app do me a huge favor and tell me the price that comes up on this SKU:
4 39013 56805 2

thanks!


----------



## sparksfly

michelle1x said:


> can someone with the app do me a huge favor and tell me the price that comes up on this sku:
> 4 39013 56805 2
> 
> thanks!




$1,624


----------



## sparksfly

AnnaFreud said:


> Yes, on the website. I usually search using Hautelook app though.




That's exactly what I did and I couldn't find them. Even did a low to high filter. I'll try again.  Thx!


----------



## Michelle1x

sparksfly said:


> $1,624



awesome thx!


----------



## sparksfly

Michelle1x said:


> awesome thx!




No problem. 

Anyone had a price adjust after 7 days?

I forgot my receipt and the guy gave me the PA anyways. Granted I had two other PA's before that. It was like 14 days since I purchased them.


----------



## Shinz

Spotted: Alexander McQueen sunglasses for $50 before the 25% discount. They're gray and white, large rectangular. Sorry, I didn't take a pic. Original price $350. PM for location.


----------



## ladybeaumont

I noticed something similar to this (or maybe it's the same?) during the Nordys Anniversary Sale but I didn't pay too much attention it but when I saw it at NR, I tried it on and it looked great! Very happy with it! 

Hinge Hooded Leather Jacket
Originally $328, Now $129.97 (CTR $97.28)


----------



## AnnaFreud

ladybeaumont said:


> I noticed something similar to this (or maybe it's the same?) during the Nordys Anniversary Sale but I didn't pay too much attention it but when I saw it at NR, I tried it on and it looked great! Very happy with it!
> 
> Hinge Hooded Leather Jacket
> Originally $328, Now $129.97 (CTR $97.28)




This is also available online.


----------



## AnnaFreud

sparksfly said:


> That's exactly what I did and I couldn't find them. Even did a low to high filter. I'll try again.  Thx!




Might be sold out by now. I bought mine early Friday morning. It was these:


----------



## bagnshoe

bought this rebecca minkoff Mac yesterday. Red tagged $118. After CTR $97. Is this a good deal? What do you think? Return or keep ?


----------



## katlun

bagnshoe said:


> View attachment 3148152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought this rebecca minkoff Mac yesterday. Red tagged $118. After CTR $97. Is this a good deal? What do you think? Return or keep ?



Yes, that is a full sized Mac not mini, they retail for $295

But the question is do you like it?


----------



## bagnshoe

katlun said:


> Yes, that is a full sized Mac not mini, they retail for $295
> 
> 
> 
> But the question is do you like it?




Yes it is a full size Mac daddy bombe. It came without a duster. I believe this style has been discontinued . I'm on the fence about whether or not it should be returned . I like it but not in love with lol. Keep or return ? What u think?


----------



## katlun

bagnshoe said:


> Yes it is a full size Mac daddy bombe. It came without a duster. I believe this style has been discontinued . I'm on the fence about whether or not it should be returned . I like it but not in love with lol. Keep or return ? What u think?



Mac daddy retailed for more than $295

The price doesn't matter if you don't love it

And yes, Rebecca  Minkoff doesn't make them any more

I ask myself do I love it or the great price?


----------



## bagnshoe

katlun said:


> Mac daddy retailed for more than $295
> 
> 
> 
> The price doesn't matter if you don't love it
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, Rebecca  Minkoff doesn't make them any more
> 
> 
> 
> I ask myself do I love it or the great price?




Thanks for your advice . Will keep it since I can use it as an everyday bag )


----------



## jorton

bagnshoe said:


> View attachment 3148152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought this rebecca minkoff Mac yesterday. Red tagged $118. After CTR $97. Is this a good deal? What do you think? Return or keep ?



I saw these at mine too. Cute bag and I wanted one but couldn't justify the price.. It's nice though


----------



## bagnshoe

jorton said:


> I saw these at mine too. Cute bag and I wanted one but couldn't justify the price.. It's nice though




Yea I don't think I'd get this bag if it was at a retail price .


----------



## krisvoys

My rack didn't have any great deals for the sale. But I did talk to the SA and she said after the sale they keep doing markdowns on all the clearance until they are .01 then they send them to last chance in AZ. There are a few things I'll keep an eye on to see if they go down past what the ctr sale would've made them!


----------



## meowmix318

krisvoys said:


> My rack didn't have any great deals for the sale. But I did talk to the SA and she said after the sale they keep doing markdowns on all the clearance until they are .01 then they send them to last chance in AZ. There are a few things I'll keep an eye on to see if they go down past what the ctr sale would've made them!



Great Intel. Thanks for sharing


----------



## applecidered

Saw the leather hooded jacket too online on NR, but thought it weird it didn't have a pic of the woman wearing it from behind - would've liked to know how the hood looked! Then again I like moto asym leather jackets so I knew the great price wouldn't have swayed me. But it is still a good price for a leather jacket!

On the RM bag, if you like but not love then maybe you can think of it as a gift or return? $100 can still go a ways towards a bag you really enjoy.


----------



## mharri20

acm1134 said:


> Found these Tory Burch Chandler sandals during CTR. Original box and dust bag ! Retail $250 and after tax they came to be $60.46. Love me some TB (:



Ah love these sandals!!! Great price!



jorton said:


> A few of my finds today.
> 
> 
> Burberry belt- didn't buy but here's a sku if interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni wool scarf - assorted sku. $13 after CTR. Not sure if I will keep, may give as a gift, it's not my favorite thing. What do you guys think?



I say keep the scarf! That is a crazy price for one...but it would also make a really good gift if you decided you didn't like it.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Will be returning these items. Let me know if you're interested and I can tell you where and when. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Tom Ford Aviators $89 
	

		
			
		

		
	


Prada Baroque $99


----------



## yakusoku.af

Stopped by the usual place to do a return and spotted these 
Longchamp




Chloe


McQueen!!! It was $679.97 refurb blue tag


----------



## buyingpig

yakusoku.af said:


> Stopped by the usual place to do a return and spotted these
> Longchamp
> View attachment 3149177
> 
> View attachment 3149179
> 
> Chloe
> View attachment 3149180
> 
> McQueen!!! It was $679.97 refurb blue tag
> View attachment 3149184



Ty for continued sharing! Your rack gets so much goodies! I'd grab the Longchamp but been buying too much recently. Hopefully someobe else can grab it!


----------



## bakeacookie

buyingpig said:


> Ty for continued sharing! Your rack gets so much goodies! I'd grab the Longchamp but been buying too much recently. Hopefully someobe else can grab it!



+1!

I read on the anniversary thread that items are being moved to the rack. Hope everyone gets what they were looking for!


----------



## ariamoux

Hi, first time poster long time lurker, I've recently been sucked in by the treasures Nordstrom rack has, they seem to be extremely hard to find in the places I shop but I did see a Marc Jacobs bag today, half off 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's the 'Sandy' style, I have the upc if interested


----------



## Tarhls

ariamoux said:


> Hi, first time poster long time lurker, I've recently been sucked in by the treasures Nordstrom rack has, they seem to be extremely hard to find in the places I shop but I did see a Marc Jacobs bag today, half off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149263
> 
> 
> It's the 'Sandy' style, I have the upc if interested




Love the color!


----------



## vt2159

ariamoux said:


> Hi, first time poster long time lurker, I've recently been sucked in by the treasures Nordstrom rack has, they seem to be extremely hard to find in the places I shop but I did see a Marc Jacobs bag today, half off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149263
> 
> 
> It's the 'Sandy' style, I have the upc if interested


Love this pop of color and this style bag!


----------



## ariamoux

vt2159 said:


> Love this pop of color and this style bag!




It was only $299 too!


----------



## yakusoku.af

buyingpig said:


> Ty for continued sharing! Your rack gets so much goodies! I'd grab the Longchamp but been buying too much recently. Hopefully someobe else can grab it!




YW! I don't always find something I want to buy but I know it could be a deal for someone else! 
I spotted the McQueen on my way out! I haven't seen a McQueen clutch since last year! But the price was a little high for me. I should be saving for my trip next month lol


----------



## yakusoku.af

bakeacookie said:


> +1!
> 
> 
> 
> I read on the anniversary thread that items are being moved to the rack. Hope everyone gets what they were looking for!




I was looking for the Zella leggings from the sale but they haven't popped up yet! Hopefully by next CTR whenever that might be lol


----------



## buyingpig

yakusoku.af said:


> YW! I don't always find something I want to buy but I know it could be a deal for someone else!
> I spotted the McQueen on my way out! I haven't seen a McQueen clutch since last year! But the price was a little high for me. I should be saving for my trip next month lol



I'd love a mcqueen clutch as well. However I cannot put up with python. They just seem to fragile and always piling to me. Hopefully someone else can get it


----------



## yakusoku.af

buyingpig said:


> I'd love a mcqueen clutch as well. However I cannot put up with python. They just seem to fragile and always piling to me. Hopefully someone else can get it




I agree. Exotic skin isn't my thing. If it was leather, I would have thought twice before leaving it there lol


----------



## buyingpig

yakusoku.af said:


> I agree. Exotic skin isn't my thing. If it was leather, I would have thought twice before leaving it there lol



Probably cheaper if it was leather Anyways, hope you eventually find one you love


----------



## Michelle1x

I saw a McQueen Demanta (the little silk fold over clutches) at SF Market once.
It was before I posted here.  They retail for about $600 and it was about $200 at the Rack.

But those look too much like makeup bags to me, not like real handbags.


----------



## tastangan

bagnshoe said:


> View attachment 3148152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought this rebecca minkoff Mac yesterday. Red tagged $118. After CTR $97. Is this a good deal? What do you think? Return or keep ?



It's a regular size MAC Bombe. not a MAC Daddy. Those are bigger.

I got one of these during CTR too. I think it makes a nice everyday bag too and the pebbled leather is nice. I'm only debating it because I have a lot of MACs as it is.


----------



## bakeacookie

Anyone got the invite for Best Plaza's opening?


----------



## Precious Happy

Posted this in the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale 2015 thread and thought I should post it here. 

I got this at Nordstrom Rack and I swear it looks and feels like my Barefoot Dreams Cardigans. I wonder if it's made by the same manufacturer? 

I got the all black one but they have this cream ombré one and a dark gray ombré one that are also cute!


----------



## Precious Happy

Here are the dark gray ombré and black ones.


----------



## Precious Happy

Black one


----------



## Michelle1x

There is a Nordstrom Rack 10 points day scheduled for November 21.
Thats 15% off everything so a pretty good deal- but if it coincided with a CTR... wow!


----------



## meowmix318

Michelle1x said:


> There is a Nordstrom Rack 10 points day scheduled for November 21.
> Thats 15% off everything so a pretty good deal- but if it coincided with a CTR... wow!



Would that be 10 points per $1 spent? Wow!


----------



## Michelle1x

meowmix318 said:


> Would that be 10 points per $1 spent? Wow!



Yeah so 10% off.  I wasn't thinking when I said 15% off above.  It is 10% back in notes.
But if it coincides with a CTR or any kind of CTR price adjustment period, wowza

otherwise still good- 10% off, not as good as CTR


----------



## AnnaFreud

Michelle1x said:


> There is a Nordstrom Rack 10 points day scheduled for November 21.
> 
> Thats 15% off everything so a pretty good deal- but if it coincided with a CTR... wow!




Thanks for the heads up!! I've been eying a Bony Levy bracelet, only available in certain full line stores.


----------



## alexandram

AnnaFreud said:


> Will be returning these items. Let me know if you're interested and I can tell you where and when.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Ford Aviators $89
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148998
> Prada Baroque $99



Thanks for holding the Pradas at the store for me. They are on their way to Puerto Rico!


----------



## Michelle1x

AnnaFreud said:


> Thanks for the heads up!! I've been eying a Bony Levy bracelet, only available in certain full line stores.



This 10 point day is Rack only (apparently).  
But there is a different 10 points day in December for the full line stores.

I had to call Nordstromcard for another purpose and the rep told me that today, but I got the impression he was just reading something so as it gets closer we can get more details.


----------



## jorton

Saw this MK watch at my rack today for $45. It's a bit weird. I have tiny wrists and it barely fit me. And the face is huge. I love the colors and I wanted to love it but I couldn't. But if you are interested PM for location.

http://m.realwatches.com/#/product/michael-kors-ladies-double-wrap-vachetta-chronograph-watch-mk2225


----------



## applecidered

jorton said:


> Saw this MK watch at my rack today for $45. It's a bit weird. I have tiny wrists and it barely fit me. And the face is huge. I love the colors and I wanted to love it but I couldn't. But if you are interested PM for location.
> 
> http://m.realwatches.com/#/product/michael-kors-ladies-double-wrap-vachetta-chronograph-watch-mk2225


The specs do seem large for my wrist too! I can't pull it off either.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Precious Happy said:


> Posted this in the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale 2015 thread and thought I should post it here.
> 
> I got this at Nordstrom Rack and I swear it looks and feels like my Barefoot Dreams Cardigans. I wonder if it's made by the same manufacturer?
> 
> I got the all black one but they have this cream ombré one and a dark gray ombré one that are also cute!



Ooh, I love that!  I want to order it....how is the sizing?


----------



## Kealakai

jorton said:


> Saw this MK watch at my rack today for $45. It's a bit weird. I have tiny wrists and it barely fit me. And the face is huge. I love the colors and I wanted to love it but I couldn't. But if you are interested PM for location.
> 
> http://m.realwatches.com/#/product/michael-kors-ladies-double-wrap-vachetta-chronograph-watch-mk2225



I bought that same watch a while back but returned it for same reason! It's really cute and the color is great but like you said, the fit was weird and I have slim wrists too.


----------



## jorton

Kealakai said:


> I bought that same watch a while back but returned it for same reason! It's really cute and the color is great but like you said, the fit was weird and I have slim wrists too.





applecidered said:


> The specs do seem large for my wrist too! I can't pull it off either.



Yeah no wonder it got marked down so much! If it already doesn't fit majority of people with small wrists then it's probably not gonna fit anyone! It's a shame though because I thought I had found a bargain!


----------



## Fj092406

I've had my eyes on those Chloe flats for a while. Hoping they go down soon! 





yakusoku.af said:


> Stopped by the usual place to do a return and spotted these
> Longchamp
> View attachment 3149177
> 
> View attachment 3149179
> 
> Chloe
> View attachment 3149180
> 
> McQueen!!! It was $679.97 refurb blue tag
> View attachment 3149184


----------



## Precious Happy

LoveMyMarc said:


> Ooh, I love that!  I want to order it....how is the sizing?




I got the small size and it feels exactly the same as my Barefoot Dreams cardigans in small/medium. It drapes and falls the same way as well. I seriously think it is made by the same company but branded differently. I'm not complaining, I love it! &#128077;&#127996;&#128515;


----------



## klynneann

Michelle1x said:


> This 10 point day is Rack only (apparently).
> But there is a different 10 points day in December for the full line stores.
> 
> I had to call Nordstromcard for another purpose and the rep told me that today, but I got the impression he was just reading something so as it gets closer we can get more details.



Sunday October 18 is a10 points day for Level 4 rewards members. The day of the holiday party in December is also usually a 10 points day.


----------



## AnnaFreud

alexandram said:


> Thanks for holding the Pradas at the store for me. They are on their way to Puerto Rico!




You're welcome! Glad it worked out.


----------



## Cthai

No dust bag , PM for location


----------



## Cthai

Tag said 7 but the shoes show 7 .5


----------



## daisygrl

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3150667
> View attachment 3150668
> 
> 
> 
> Tag said 7 but the shoes show 7 .5




European 37 1/2 is size 7 in US so sizing on the tag of these shoes is correct.


----------



## ariamoux

Saw this jacket today, not a huge discount but still cute


----------



## dorres

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3150647
> 
> 
> No dust bag , PM for location




Sent you a PM.


----------



## Cthai

Wish these fits me!!


----------



## Cthai

daisygrl said:


> European 37 1/2 is size 7 in US so sizing on the tag of these shoes is correct.




Ah ok, I brought Prada shoes and Salvatore shoes from rack before but they always tag the size as what it was show so wasn't sure thanks!


----------



## Cthai

Love this poncho! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 best part got it for $15!


----------



## Precious Happy

Cthai said:


> Love this poncho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best part got it for $15!



That is some ninja shopping skills right there! Congrats!


----------



## Michelle1x

klynneann said:


> Sunday October 18 is a10 points day for Level 4 rewards members. The day of the holiday party in December is also usually a 10 points day.



For those 10 point days for level 4's- they don't let you float them do they?  
You have to buy what you want on that very day, I mean.  Not a personal points 10 pt day?

I'm not a level 4, they really have nice perks at that level.


----------



## klynneann

Michelle1x said:


> For those 10 point days for level 4's- they don't let you float them do they?
> You have to buy what you want on that very day, I mean.  Not a personal points 10 pt day?
> 
> I'm not a level 4, they really have nice perks at that level.



I think that's correct, it's not like the personal triple points days that you can choose.


----------



## Cthai

Precious Happy said:


> That is some ninja shopping skills right there! Congrats!




Hahaha I think it's one of the mistag cus it's blue tag but I was pretty excited! Also brought 2 pairs of Joe jeans one was $20 and one is $10!


----------



## Michelle1x

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3150647
> 
> 
> No dust bag , PM for location



wow- nice- we see so few of these, this looks like the standard medium tote too.  The one people want.

Hopefully a reseller didn't get it.


----------



## Cthai

Michelle1x said:


> wow- nice- we see so few of these, this looks like the standard medium tote too.  The one people want.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully a reseller didn't get it.




Same. I gave it to the Tpf that DM me... I hope they got it. I would had brought it, if it wasn't white.


----------



## krisvoys

Why did I look at this so late! What a gorgeous bag! I've been dying to get one of those for a decent price! Thanks for sharing and keep sharing these great finds!


----------



## Sunnycalif

Michelle1x said:


> For those 10 point days for level 4's- they don't let you float them do they?
> 
> You have to buy what you want on that very day, I mean.  Not a personal points 10 pt day?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a level 4, they really have nice perks at that level.




For the past couple of years I was able to purchase Nordie gift cards n get 10 points during the event. Those gift cards last me quite some time through out the year. Hopefully they don't exclude the gift cards this year.


----------



## krisvoys

Is it worth it to get the Nordstrom card? I always decline but now I'm thinking I should!


----------



## Michelle1x

I'm looking for a really bling Michele watch if anybody has any intel


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Michelle1x said:


> I'm looking for a really bling Michele watch if anybody has any intel




If your near a fossil outlet you should check there. Not all fossil outlets have them but if you're near one that does they have fantastic prices and usually around a holiday they do buy 1 get 1 50% off. My co worker got a gorgeous cloette for less than $1000 head and metal band.


----------



## ladycee

Sunnycalif said:


> For the past couple of years I was able to purchase Nordie gift cards n get 10 points during the event. Those gift cards last me quite some time through out the year. Hopefully they don't exclude the gift cards this year.




Great tip


----------



## Michelle1x

sunnysideup8283 said:


> If your near a fossil outlet you should check there. Not all fossil outlets have them but if you're near one that does they have fantastic prices and usually around a holiday they do buy 1 get 1 50% off. My co worker got a gorgeous cloette for less than $1000 head and metal band.



Thanks for the great tip!  So the fossil outlets are likely to have Michele for even less than Rack then?

I find a lot of those outlet malls to be a bust, in general.  I've got 3 fossil outlet stores sort of nearby, worth a drive to get an incredible bargain!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Michelle1x said:


> Thanks for the great tip!  So the fossil outlets are likely to have Michele for even less than Rack then?
> 
> 
> 
> I find a lot of those outlet malls to be a bust, in general.  I've got 3 fossil outlet stores sort of nearby, worth a drive to get an incredible bargain!




Yeah they have great deals...fossil makes Michele watches. 

Call aheadI live in northern VA and we have a few fossil outlets but the only store with them is in Leesburg about 45 minutes from me.


----------



## marcj

I have also seen Michele's at the fossil outlet for great prices (cheaper than the rack ) they sometimes get refurbished ones that are even cheaper


----------



## mharri20

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Yeah they have great deals...fossil makes Michele watches.
> 
> Call aheadI live in northern VA and we have a few fossil outlets but the only store with them is in Leesburg about 45 minutes from me.



Wow I had no idea that Fossil made Michele watches...I'll have to check the outlet next time I'm by one. Great tip!


----------



## klynneann

Sunnycalif said:


> For the past couple of years I was able to purchase Nordie gift cards n get 10 points during the event. Those gift cards last me quite some time through out the year. Hopefully they don't exclude the gift cards this year.



Oh wow, I didn't know you could get gift cards!  I'll check that out, thanks!



krisvoys said:


> Is it worth it to get the Nordstrom card? I always decline but now I'm thinking I should!



I think it is, if you're good with paying off the balance on your cards.  Or you could get a debit card instead of a credit card if you want - it's the same benefits.  If you're really good at paying attention to things and planning your purchases, you could really rack up points on those bonus point days.  Even if you budget to purchase just one expensive thing a year, if you time it right you could end up with a bunch of Notes.


----------



## ariamoux

Just saw these dm me for location if you want them. They are brand new no refinished soles.


----------



## Cthai

If anyone see a Burberry toggle coat size 6/8 please let me know. I been searching for a decent price on this coat for years, and I always miss out


----------



## Sunnycalif

klynneann said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know you could get gift cards!  I'll check that out, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is, if you're good with paying off the balance on your cards.  Or you could get a debit card instead of a credit card if you want - it's the same benefits.  If you're really good at paying attention to things and planning your purchases, you could really rack up points on those bonus point days.  Even if you budget to purchase just one expensive thing a year, if you time it right you could end up with a bunch of Notes.




You are welcome!


----------



## tonton24

I just pm'd you thanks


----------



## Dahls

ariamoux said:


> View attachment 3151420
> View attachment 3151421
> 
> Just saw these dm me for location if you want them. They are brand new no refinished soles.



Yes please!


----------



## ariamoux

Hi everyone, Someone already bought the tributes like right after I posted but I'll totally keep my eye open in case I find another pair


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Do you guys know if the "Just off the Truck" part of the Nordstrom Rack App is accurate? It says my rack got 3 burberry handbags but when i called they said no... so i'm not sure if they are lying to me because i know that the SA's buy handbags all the time, if they aren't looking in the right spot or if the app isn't accurate.... Anyone else have any experience with this?


----------



## bexiu16

frankrod said:


> View attachment 3151690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three from the Rack!


Love the AW Rocco! Wish we have fabulous finds at my store. Amazing finds!


----------



## buyingpig

NicoleAngelina said:


> Do you guys know if the "Just off the Truck" part of the Nordstrom Rack App is accurate? It says my rack got 3 burberry handbags but when i called they said no... so i'm not sure if they are lying to me because i know that the SA's buy handbags all the time, if they aren't looking in the right spot or if the app isn't accurate.... Anyone else have any experience with this?



The SA at my store told me that most good stuff gets bought up by a clique of SAs. 

The employees at accessories counter know what's in the shipment before it arrives. Items would already have "sold" tag on them by the time they are off the truck.

The SA I talked to was really bitter. She doesn't work in accesories, so she never gets the best deals.

She told me the floor manager warned the accessories counter to not do it. Appearently those people worked there for 14 years, will likely continue the practice.

I will just continue to hope things slipping through the cracks...lol...


----------



## mranda

NicoleAngelina said:


> Do you guys know if the "Just off the Truck" part of the Nordstrom Rack App is accurate? It says my rack got 3 burberry handbags but when i called they said no... so i'm not sure if they are lying to me because i know that the SA's buy handbags all the time, if they aren't looking in the right spot or if the app isn't accurate.... Anyone else have any experience with this?



I've called before about the Just off the Truck stuff. I was told that what you see is for the shipment coming in that night, so it wouldn't be out yet. Not sure if that is accurate, but maybe try calling tomorrow morning.


----------



## yakusoku.af

frankrod said:


> View attachment 3151690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three from the Rack!




Love these! 
Was the MCM a refurb?


----------



## Lushi

frankrod said:


> View attachment 3151690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three from the Rack!


amazing!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at the usual place 
I noticed a lot of blue tags around the store. This NR doesn't usually get a lot of refurbs but there were a bunch when I looked in shoes. But nothing designer that I saw. 
See by Chloe


Red Valentino bags








I think these are both Valentino? I could see the green bag had a price tag of 499 but couldn't see the price for the pink bag


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

frankrod said:


> View attachment 3151690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three from the Rack!




Great finds!!


----------



## jorton

NicoleAngelina said:


> Do you guys know if the "Just off the Truck" part of the Nordstrom Rack App is accurate? It says my rack got 3 burberry handbags but when i called they said no... so i'm not sure if they are lying to me because i know that the SA's buy handbags all the time, if they aren't looking in the right spot or if the app isn't accurate.... Anyone else have any experience with this?



I've been having doubts that it's accurate. For instance mine always says things like "Rebecca minkoff watches" and "skinny girl"(I thought this was a vodka? I've never seen it at NR) Anyway I've never ever seen a Rebecca minkoff watch at my rack or in fact I have never seen one at all.


----------



## bussbuss

Has any one found prada wallets and can share the upc code please


----------



## Giosach

frankrod said:


> View attachment 3151690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three from the Rack!


I love the mcm one.  Can you share the upc?  Thank you.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I scored a Temptu airbrush machine for $7!  They retail for over $200.  I wasn't sure how much it was worth but I figured I'd snag it and think later.  It was an assorted tag.


----------



## stacestall

frankrod said:


> View attachment 3151690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three from the Rack!




That Rocco is gorgeous!!!! Congrats on your finds!!!


----------



## macinev

.  I found this for only $500!!!!!! Burberry originally $1,200


----------



## NicoleAngelina

gottaluvmybags said:


> I scored a Temptu airbrush machine for $7!  They retail for over $200.  I wasn't sure how much it was worth but I figured I'd snag it and think later.  It was an assorted tag.




That's amazing!! Are the pods really expensive?


----------



## krissa

NicoleAngelina said:


> Do you guys know if the "Just off the Truck" part of the Nordstrom Rack App is accurate? It says my rack got 3 burberry handbags but when i called they said no... so i'm not sure if they are lying to me because i know that the SA's buy handbags all the time, if they aren't looking in the right spot or if the app isn't accurate.... Anyone else have any experience with this?



Idk how reliable that is bc my app never shows me any stores in ny (where I live and work) and only jersey. Also, it could be 'on the truck' but it may not have been unpacked by the overnight team. It could also be on hold like you're thinking. I'd keep calling back or go in. Sometimes I don't find out we have things until a customer buys it. I've been looking for a shirt all week a customer purchSed and no one on the women's team knows what I'm referring to lol.


----------



## vt2159

macinev said:


> View attachment 3151959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I found this for only $500!!!!!! Burberry originally $1,200


Love Burberry, and this one's gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

macinev said:


> View attachment 3151959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I found this for only $500!!!!!! Burberry originally $1,200




LOVE!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## krissa

jorton said:


> I've been having doubts that it's accurate. For instance mine always says things like "Rebecca minkoff watches" and "skinny girl"(I thought this was a vodka? I've never seen it at NR) Anyway I've never ever seen a Rebecca minkoff watch at my rack or in fact I have never seen one at all.



SkinnyGirl also has a line of shape wear like spanx.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

krissa said:


> Idk how reliable that is bc my app never shows me any stores in ny (where I live and work) and only jersey. Also, it could be 'on the truck' but it may not have been unpacked by the overnight team. It could also be on hold like you're thinking. I'd keep calling back or go in. Sometimes I don't find out we have things until a customer buys it. I've been looking for a shirt all week a customer purchSed and no one on the women's team knows what I'm referring to lol.







jorton said:


> I've been having doubts that it's accurate. For instance mine always says things like "Rebecca minkoff watches" and "skinny girl"(I thought this was a vodka? I've never seen it at NR) Anyway I've never ever seen a Rebecca minkoff watch at my rack or in fact I have never seen one at all.







mranda said:


> I've called before about the Just off the Truck stuff. I was told that what you see is for the shipment coming in that night, so it wouldn't be out yet. Not sure if that is accurate, but maybe try calling tomorrow morning.







buyingpig said:


> The SA at my store told me that most good stuff gets bought up by a clique of SAs.
> 
> The employees at accessories counter know what's in the shipment before it arrives. Items would already have "sold" tag on them by the time they are off the truck.
> 
> The SA I talked to was really bitter. She doesn't work in accesories, so she never gets the best deals.
> 
> She told me the floor manager warned the accessories counter to not do it. Appearently those people worked there for 14 years, will likely continue the practice.
> 
> I will just continue to hope things slipping through the cracks...lol...




I'm gonna stop by tomorrow and see if anything is there... Hoping that maybe it just didn't get unpacked or got placed somewhere they weren't supposed to be! I saw some longchamp bags thrown next to Jessica Simpson bags in a shelf a few days ago but we're practically marked at full price... Been waiting for my first NR purse find for a while now so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

NicoleAngelina said:


> That's amazing!! Are the pods really expensive?




$45 for foundation.... Wonder how long it lasts!


----------



## meowmix318

macinev said:


> View attachment 3151959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I found this for only $500!!!!!! Burberry originally $1,200



Excellent deal. Totally love. Can you please share the upc?


----------



## bagnshoe

macinev said:


> View attachment 3151959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I found this for only $500!!!!!! Burberry originally $1,200




Congrats. It's a great deal and gorgeous bag. May I ask what location you got this bag at?


----------



## NicoleAngelina

gottaluvmybags said:


> $45 for foundation.... Wonder how long it lasts!




Hmm well I would think that an airbrush would waste less than using a brush or a sponge so it may be worth it! Definitely worth a try for getting the airbrush for $7!


----------



## ladycee

gottaluvmybags said:


> I scored a Temptu airbrush machine for $7!  They retail for over $200.  I wasn't sure how much it was worth but I figured I'd snag it and think later.  It was an assorted tag.




Damn that's a steal any others?


----------



## LuxeDeb

gottaluvmybags said:


> I scored a Temptu airbrush machine for $7!  They retail for over $200.  I wasn't sure how much it was worth but I figured I'd snag it and think later.  It was an assorted tag.




Congrats! Good call. That was a steal & someone else would have bought it within hours!


----------



## hansenkimcnet

macinev said:


> View attachment 3151959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I found this for only $500!!!!!! Burberry originally $1,200


 


This is such a great find, congratulations!


----------



## macinev

bagnshoe said:


> Congrats. It's a great deal and gorgeous bag. May I ask what location you got this bag at?




West Covina, CA Nordstroms Rack Hun


----------



## macinev

meowmix318 said:


> Excellent deal. Totally love. Can you please share the upc?




See above picture Hun! ^


----------



## macinev

It was actually over $1,300 reg price. I just walked in at a good time when they were putting it out.


----------



## Dahls

Just spotted a pair of Chloe studded mules in the original box and with the dust bags - size 6.5. Took pics, but can't seem to upload them.....DM if you want the location


----------



## bakeacookie

The Just off the Truck says there's been a bunch of women's Burberry tops arriving in So. Cal. 
Has anyone gotten that? I'm wondering if it's the anniversary sale tees.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

ladycee said:


> Damn that's a steal any others?




I didn't see any others... It was all alone on a table


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> The Just off the Truck says there's been a bunch of women's Burberry tops arriving in So. Cal.
> Has anyone gotten that? I'm wondering if it's the anniversary sale tees.




I have seen bunch of Burberry shirts. Prices were not that appealing $179 from $325 or so. The traditional colors, however, were gone within minutes.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Great finds! 



gottaluvmybags said:


> I scored a Temptu airbrush machine for $7!  They retail for over $200.  I wasn't sure how much it was worth but I figured I'd snag it and think later.  It was an assorted tag.





macinev said:


> View attachment 3151959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I found this for only $500!!!!!! Burberry originally $1,200





frankrod said:


> View attachment 3151690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three from the Rack!


----------



## jorton

Anyone else's NR app acting up? Trying to scan tags and it says "504 unable to reach Nordstrom"


----------



## louvigilante

bakeacookie said:


> The Just off the Truck says there's been a bunch of women's Burberry tops arriving in So. Cal.
> Has anyone gotten that? I'm wondering if it's the anniversary sale tees.




Ours has the button down white ones we have a bunch of them. Also saw about 8-10 quilted Mens coats too in navy blue. Forgot to snap photos but if anyone is interested I can go back.


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> I have seen bunch of Burberry shirts. Prices were not that appealing $179 from $325 or so. The traditional colors, however, were gone within minutes.



Yeah, that's not really appealing as a price. 



jorton said:


> Anyone else's NR app acting up? Trying to scan tags and it says "504 unable to reach Nordstrom"



Mine is doing that too. 



louvigilante said:


> Ours has the button down white ones we have a bunch of them. Also saw about 8-10 quilted Mens coats too in navy blue. Forgot to snap photos but if anyone is interested I can go back.



Dang. Doesn't sound like the anniversary stuff at all.


----------



## meowmix318

macinev said:


> West Covina, CA Nordstroms Rack Hun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152379



Such a good find. I haven't had much luck at that location on my previous visits.


----------



## ariamoux

I went for a quick trip today to see if I could find any more shoes that were worth posting but I did notice so many sales associates pulling items off the racks and shelves during the day, in bulk. I wonder if they are going red tag?


----------



## Leto




----------



## Leto




----------



## ariamoux

Leto said:


> View attachment 3152757




Wow they are beautiful! Do you mind sharing the store?


----------



## Leto

ariamoux said:


> Wow they are beautiful! Do you mind sharing the store?




DM'd you!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Hi, just quickly wondering if anyone can tell me if the Chicago NR are any good? Heading there soon. There seems to be three within the downtown core. Any must see's or misses? Thanks in advance


----------



## krisvoys

My camera isn't working but just saw a Valentino rockstud camo bag. Was altered or refinished for 789! DM me for store info if interested!


----------



## littlecutie

Pm you 



krisvoys said:


> My camera isn't working but just saw a Valentino rockstud camo bag. Was altered or refinished for 789! DM me for store info if interested!


----------



## krissa

Sz 40 pink ysl tributes can't remember the price, but under $249 blue tag. Pm me for hold jnfo.


----------



## mranda

hannah.hewi. said:


> Hi, just quickly wondering if anyone can tell me if the Chicago NR are any good? Heading there soon. There seems to be three within the downtown core. Any must see's or misses? Thanks in advance



From my experience, the State St location is the best.


----------



## IStuckACello

Sigh I'm seeing these Nikes on Instagram -anyone else see them at their racks???i haven't seen them at my store yet :/


----------



## Shopmore

hannah.hewi. said:


> Hi, just quickly wondering if anyone can tell me if the Chicago NR are any good? Heading there soon. There seems to be three within the downtown core. Any must see's or misses? Thanks in advance



I've gotten lucky at the Chicago Avenue location.  I've seen many premiere designer shoes (Prada,Miu Miu, YSL, even a Chanel) and they have a decent selection of designer clothing too.


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi thread - I bought a pair of these today.  They are Valentino bow platforms.
Are these still in style?  Seems like this design might be a little passe, I am trying to determine if I want to keep them.  $249 red tag, size 40.


----------



## Jesskiddingyou

IStuckACello said:


> Sigh I'm seeing these Nikes on Instagram -anyone else see them at their racks???i haven't seen them at my store yet :/
> View attachment 3153645




I sold a pair at my Rack but this was 2 weeks ago


----------



## daisygrl

Michelle1x said:


> Hi thread - I bought a pair of these today.  They are Valentino bow platforms.
> 
> Are these still in style?  Seems like this design might be a little passe, I am trying to determine if I want to keep them.  $249 red tag, size 40.




I got these in blue and I love them. I don't think they are out of style. But then, I love most shoes with a bow.


----------



## Kealakai

I like these. I have this style in blue and I have the black d'orsay. I don't wear them that often, but I always get compliments when I do.
You have 90 days to think about it so maybe see if it works with your wardrobe, especially if you're having second thoughts.


----------



## applecidered

Michelle1x said:


> Hi thread - I bought a pair of these today.  They are Valentino bow platforms.
> Are these still in style?  Seems like this design might be a little passe, I am trying to determine if I want to keep them.  $249 red tag, size 40.


Very cute! I would love to find a pair myself, but maybe the pink might be a bit bright for me personally. If you think you would wear them, then totally keep them.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

krissa said:


> Sz 40 pink ysl tributes can't remember the price, but under $249 blue tag. Pm me for hold jnfo.




I got it! Thank you so much!


----------



## Michelle1x

OK you guys have convinced me, I'll keep the valentinos at least for now.

BTW - Rue la la had this rockstud clutch for $649 this morning, which is the same price Rack sells it for.  So sometimes you can get deals on these flash sites that rival the rack.
https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/88345/17913908/


----------



## pcil

IStuckACello said:


> Sigh I'm seeing these Nikes on Instagram -anyone else see them at their racks???i haven't seen them at my store yet :/
> View attachment 3153645



I got some last night. This is the upc.


----------



## Michelle1x

Next CTR announced on Facebook!
11/6-11/11 - odd because it goes on for 6 days (fri-weds).  Weds 11/11 is Veterans day I think.


----------



## jorton

Michelle1x said:


> Next CTR announced on Facebook!
> 11/6-11/11 - odd because it goes on for 6 days (fri-weds).  Weds 11/11 is Veterans day I think.




Yay! 
Last time I went all 4 days in a row. Guess I gotta prepare for this one haha


----------



## IStuckACello

pcil said:


> I got some last night. This is the upc.
> 
> View attachment 3154401




Omg thank you soooo much! I rolled out of bed and went to the rack nearby where the shoes manager helped me find it in the back !


----------



## bagnshoe

macinev said:


> West Covina, CA Nordstroms Rack Hun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152379




Thanks macinev. You're so lucky  . I don't think NR has it anymore.


----------



## Michelle1x

jorton said:


> Yay!
> Last time I went all 4 days in a row. Guess I gotta prepare for this one haha



I think next week should be another markdown.  There is still a bunch of leftover designer stuff floating around.  I wonder if they are going to switch some blue tags for red tags, that would be awesome... then just a few weeks wait for the CTR.


----------



## krissa

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I got it! Thank you so much!



Yay!! They are gorgeous. Enjoy


----------



## ariamoux

pcil said:


> I got some last night. This is the upc.
> 
> View attachment 3154401



thanks for sharing! I managed to find a pair at my local store thanks to your help!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

krissa said:


> Yay!! They are gorgeous. Enjoy




What shade of pink are they? Just curious. Pink is my fav color and I love all shades of pink. They are a steal for $199.97! Thanks again!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Veda "Max" Jacket: $131.98 from $1045


----------



## krissa

Thruhvnseyes said:


> What shade of pink are they? Just curious. Pink is my fav color and I love all shades of pink. They are a steal for $199.97! Thanks again!




Hot pink! If only they were a size smaller.


----------



## Dahls

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Veda "Max" Jacket: $131.98 from $1045



Gorgeous!!


----------



## pcil

ariamoux said:


> thanks for sharing! I managed to find a pair at my local store thanks to your help!





IStuckACello said:


> Omg thank you soooo much! I rolled out of bed and went to the rack nearby where the shoes manager helped me find it in the back !



Yay!


----------



## Nicki828

Michelle1x said:


> Hi thread - I bought a pair of these today.  They are Valentino bow platforms.
> Are these still in style?  Seems like this design might be a little passe, I am trying to determine if I want to keep them.  $249 red tag, size 40.



I have these in black and love them. One of the few pairs of heels that I own that are actually comfortable to wear.


----------



## LoLaChoo

Was hoping I would get lucky with the Nikes posted here but I didnt find any. Instead, found these Miu Miu sunglasses for a great deal. There were other Miu Miu's for the same price but I didn't have my phone. Here's the pair I got--




I also saw some red McQueen  ones for a really good deal, but passed. They were multi-colored on the arms, red plastic frames for $40


----------



## AnnaFreud

Was someone looking for St. John? Black cardigan at Lakewood.


----------



## AnnaFreud

There's also a Burberry hobo style bag with black leather trim at the same location. It was $579 blue tag. Saw it while I was checking out so no pictures.

Edit: I think it was this one.


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> There's also a Burberry hobo style bag with black leather trim at the same location. It was $579 blue tag. Saw it while I was checking out so no pictures.
> 
> Edit: I think it was this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154779




Dang! At Lakewood? I always miss the good bags lol. I guess it's good for my wallet lol.


----------



## Superbaby

Has anyone has any luck getting the Valentino Scarab bag? I am hunting for one


----------



## jorton

Michelle1x said:


> I think next week should be another markdown.  There is still a bunch of leftover designer stuff floating around.  I wonder if they are going to switch some blue tags for red tags, that would be awesome... then just a few weeks wait for the CTR.



Good to know. Yeah there's tons of designer (and normal!) stuff at mine that is way overpriced and has been sitting there for ages so I'm hoping for a good markdown!


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> Dang! At Lakewood? I always miss the good bags lol. I guess it's good for my wallet lol.




Might still be there tomorrow. I left an hour before closing.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Stopped by today, nothing amazing. I was also looking for those Nikes lol the app showed 1 left in sz 6 and they couldn't find it. I looked through all the rows thinking someone hid it but no luck. Spotted these


----------



## krisvoys

Where is everyone finding the cheap jeans? Every rack I have been to doesn't have any designer jeans on the clearance rack. It's all skirts, shorts and dress pants! Are they somewhere I'm not looking or maybe they are all just gone


----------



## jorton

krisvoys said:


> Where is everyone finding the cheap jeans? Every rack I have been to doesn't have any designer jeans on the clearance rack. It's all skirts, shorts and dress pants! Are they somewhere I'm not looking or maybe they are all just gone



I think it probably depends on your location, I think some stores get a bigger drop of merchandise, especially the busier ones.


----------



## glasskey

krisvoys said:


> Where is everyone finding the cheap jeans? Every rack I have been to doesn't have any designer jeans on the clearance rack. It's all skirts, shorts and dress pants! Are they somewhere I'm not looking or maybe they are all just gone



The assorted cheap jeans are not on clearance racks, they are mixed in the regular racks.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

yakusoku.af said:


> Stopped by today, nothing amazing. I was also looking for those Nikes lol the app showed 1 left in sz 6 and they couldn't find it. I looked through all the rows thinking someone hid it but no luck. Spotted these
> View attachment 3154901



Ugh! I love these, but $360?! Thats crazy....


----------



## yakusoku.af

NicoleAngelina said:


> Ugh! I love these, but $360?! Thats crazy....




I know! I thought it was a little high too. Most of the time I see Ferragamos they are around $200


----------



## southernusagirl

My Nordstrom Rack had some pretty things yesterday. The Chloe was lovely. The Kate Moss for Longchamp seemed very stiff. I had to check the label to see if it was real leather. The Tory Burch bags were around $200 as was the nylon Longchamp.  I only took home the Pradas.


----------



## glasskey

southernusagirl said:


> View attachment 3155111
> View attachment 3155112
> View attachment 3155113
> View attachment 3155114
> View attachment 3155115
> 
> My Nordstrom Rack had some pretty things yesterday. The Chloe was lovely. The Kate Moss for Longchamp seemed very stiff. I had to check the label to see if it was real leather. The Tory Burch bags were around $200 as was the nylon Longchamp.  I only took home the Pradas.



Thanks for the pics! I have those Pradas in white. FYI, if they seem a bit stiff at first, don't worry-- I found they had a break-in period.


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> Might still be there tomorrow. I left an hour before closing.



I'll be good and hold out for the Cerritos event. 



yakusoku.af said:


> Stopped by today, nothing amazing. I was also looking for those Nikes lol the app showed 1 left in sz 6 and they couldn't find it. I looked through all the rows thinking someone hid it but no luck. Spotted these
> View attachment 3154901



Whoa. That's how much they cost if you use promotions/sales at the department stores. I get Ferragamo Vara and Varinas for less than that at Bloomingdales when they do their powerpoints and whatnot. Or when they're on sale.


----------



## mranda

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Veda "Max" Jacket: $131.98 from $1045



Beautiful! I've been hoping to run across a leather jacket!


----------



## lms910

The Everston I returned is back. Pm me for store.


----------



## lms910

Also had a ton of Chlor Alice bags in assorted colors. $719


----------



## lms910

Buying these!


----------



## Cthai

yakusoku.af said:


> Stopped by today, nothing amazing. I was also looking for those Nikes lol the app showed 1 left in sz 6 and they couldn't find it. I looked through all the rows thinking someone hid it but no luck. Spotted these
> View attachment 3154901




Love Salvatore shoes!


----------



## ariamoux

lms910 said:


> Buying these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155247
> View attachment 3155248




Wow, that's a great deal!!


----------



## NRjunkie19

Marc by MJ $75.97


----------



## krisvoys

Thanks so much for the info! I found some cheap hudsons today but unfortunately didn't fit!


----------



## krissa

Spotted this great Valentino top at city center rack $149.97 blue tag sz 42! I wish I could justify purchasing.


----------



## ladycee

NRjunkie19 said:


> View attachment 3155577
> View attachment 3155578
> View attachment 3155580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc by MJ $75.97




Love this


----------



## ladycee

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3155246
> 
> 
> The Everston I returned is back. Pm me for store.




[emoji7] how much?


----------



## stephsworld

gottaluvmybags said:


> I scored a Temptu airbrush machine for $7!  They retail for over $200.  I wasn't sure how much it was worth but I figured I'd snag it and think later.  It was an assorted tag.



how lucky! what an awesome deal you scored. i've been thinking about buying one of those.. wish i was able to score that. lol


----------



## Michelle1x

yakusoku.af said:


> Stopped by today, nothing amazing. I was also looking for those Nikes lol the app showed 1 left in sz 6 and they couldn't find it. I looked through all the rows thinking someone hid it but no luck. Spotted these
> View attachment 3154901



Gilt has a bunch of Ferrangamos for around $325 today (with their 30% discount on top of the sale prices).  For us Californians that is a much better deal than Rack because we don't pay tax with Gilt.  So some of these Rack shoe prices are not competitive.

The Choos are the worst though.  My rack has a bunch of Choo shoes and handbags that have sat around FOREVER.


----------



## pecknnibble

Not the best deals but PM for location if you're interested!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Burberry gray coat 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Jimmy Choo clutch (lots of scratches on this)


----------



## dorres

AnnaFreud said:


> Burberry gray coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156388
> View attachment 3156389
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo clutch (lots of scratches on this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156390
> View attachment 3156391




What size is the burberry coat? TIA!


----------



## deathcookie

Found some good deals on Vince today:
$20 for cropped flare leggings
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/738231/vince-cropped-flare-legging

$30 for cap sleeve silk blouse
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/797796/vince-cap-sleeve-silk-blouse?color=PERIWINKLE


----------



## AnnaFreud

dorres said:


> What size is the burberry coat? TIA!




It was an 8.


----------



## Michelle1x

AnnaFreud said:


> Burberry gray coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156388
> View attachment 3156389
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo clutch (lots of scratches on this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156390
> View attachment 3156391



Question for thread, that picture for the Choo clutch is similar to many I have seen.  Price ends in .97 but the tag is a nondescript white tag.

Aren't the .97 prices actually supposed to be red tags?

There are a lot of watches in my Rack with .97 white tag prices.  IF those are actually red tags for CTR, I'm interested.
thanks


----------



## strawberry_pai

AnnaFreud said:


> Burberry gray coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156388
> View attachment 3156389
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo clutch (lots of scratches on this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156390
> View attachment 3156391



Omg I tried those coats and I was so close to buying it but the were so darn itchy!! I tried it with a long sleeves on as well and I can still feel them itching me : ( 

Maybe this is the reason why the price is low&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## bakeacookie

strawberry_pai said:


> Omg I tried those coats and I was so close to buying it but the were so darn itchy!! I tried it with a long sleeves on as well and I can still feel them itching me : (
> 
> Maybe this is the reason why the price is low[emoji24][emoji24]




+1! 

They're in abundance at one of the racks I went to. That means they aren't popular at all. 

are these made for the rack? I've never seen them at Nordstrom.


----------



## dorres

AnnaFreud said:


> It was an 8.




Thanks!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Michelle1x said:


> Question for thread, that picture for the Choo clutch is similar to many I have seen.  Price ends in .97 but the tag is a nondescript white tag.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't the .97 prices actually supposed to be red tags?
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of watches in my Rack with .97 white tag prices.  IF those are actually red tags for CTR, I'm interested.
> 
> thanks




Once upon a time, those items were all red tagged. Now they get a blue tag so that they would not quality for CTR. Sad...


----------



## AnnaFreud

strawberry_pai said:


> Omg I tried those coats and I was so close to buying it but the were so darn itchy!! I tried it with a long sleeves on as well and I can still feel them itching me : (
> 
> Maybe this is the reason why the price is low[emoji24][emoji24]




I didn't try them on. I have way too many coats and it was >90 degrees here today. But thanks for the heads up!


----------



## AnnaFreud

dorres said:


> Thanks!




Sure!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Spotted this Carven dress for $49.97 at NR Hastings Ranch (size 42)!


----------



## gail13

bakeacookie said:


> +1!
> 
> They're in abundance at one of the racks I went to. That means they aren't popular at all.
> 
> are these made for the rack? I've never seen them at Nordstrom.



I have to agree-the fabric quality seemed really poor.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Bought these Vince sneakers for $33.75


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Wow - that's crazy. Congrats 



Thruhvnseyes said:


> Bought these Vince sneakers for $33.75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156720
> View attachment 3156721


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

pcil said:


> I got some last night. This is the upc.
> 
> View attachment 3154401


Thank you for posting this UPC! I was able to get a pair shipped to me!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Spotted this Carven dress for $49.97 at NR Hastings Ranch (size 42)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156699




Love this!  If anyone spots the UPC pls share


----------



## k5ml3k

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Bought these Vince sneakers for $33.75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156720
> View attachment 3156721




Love those! Congrats!!


----------



## letteshop

Spotted:
Sophia Webster slipons size 37




Burberry Davington Sneakers.  They have sizes 36.5, 37, 37.5


----------



## ariamoux

letteshop said:


> Spotted:
> Sophia Webster slipons size 37
> View attachment 3157183
> View attachment 3157184
> 
> 
> Burberry Davington Sneakers.  They have sizes 36.5, 37, 37.5
> View attachment 3157186
> View attachment 3157187




I hate how little they are discounting the burberrys now! Good finds though thanks for sharing [emoji4]


----------



## pcil

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Thank you for posting this UPC! I was able to get a pair shipped to me!



Yay I'm so glad!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

letteshop said:


> Spotted:
> Sophia Webster slipons size 37
> View attachment 3157183
> View attachment 3157184
> 
> 
> Burberry Davington Sneakers.  They have sizes 36.5, 37, 37.5
> View attachment 3157186
> View attachment 3157187




I got the white slip ons online for $44 and they're comfy and so cute!


----------



## letteshop

Also spotted these:

Nicholas Kirkwood




Isabel Marant




Derek Lam


----------



## bargainhunter95

Has anyone noticed extra markdowns at their Rack? I got an email about new markdowns online, so I'm debating on going tomorrow morning.


----------



## bargainhunter95

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Bought these Vince sneakers for $33.75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156720
> View attachment 3156721



Such a good find! Vince sneakers are so comfortable


----------



## deathcookie

bargainhunter95 said:


> Has anyone noticed extra markdowns at their Rack? I got an email about new markdowns online, so I'm debating on going tomorrow morning.


yup saw them marking down on Tuesday.


----------



## scgirl212

Has anyone been told that the transfers from the regular stores get sent back? 
I just had a manager tell me this after I asked about a pair of the Nike fly knits from the anniversary sale. That doesn't seem right?


----------



## bargainhunter95

deathcookie said:


> yup saw them marking down on Tuesday.



Thanks!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Nothing spectacular today 


Burberry 




Didn't find the fly knit Nikes that still say they are available in a sz 6 here 
But I did find these air max for $69.97 assorted SKU


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

gottaluvmybags said:


> Love this!  If anyone spots the UPC pls share




It was assorted


----------



## Precious Happy

yakusoku.af said:


> Nothing spectacular today
> View attachment 3157502
> 
> Burberry
> View attachment 3157503
> 
> View attachment 3157504
> 
> Didn't find the fly knit Nikes that still say they are available in a sz 6 here
> But I did find these air max for $69.97 assorted SKU
> View attachment 3157506



Oooohhh purdy!!! Great find!


----------



## ilovejae

Looks awesome!


----------



## jorton

If anyone was wondering if they did markdowns after CTR, it looks like they did. I'm not sure when because I haven't been in a week and a half. But I went today. Saw a free people top I almost bought during CTR that was 11.97. Now it's 5.00. And saw another shirt that was 49.97 now 29.97. So if you were after something maybe now is the time to go look!


----------



## baghagg

What does CTR stand for? 

Also, does anyone know if Nordstrom Rack does mark downs on opening day/week?


----------



## babycinnamon

baghagg said:


> What does CTR stand for?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if Nordstrom Rack does mark downs on opening day/week?




CTR = Clear The Rack (event that they have at NR where red tag clearance is additional 25% off).


----------



## baghagg

babycinnamon said:


> CTR = Clear The Rack (event that they have at NR where red tag clearance is additional 25% off).



Thanks babyc


----------



## Jesskiddingyou

Black Friday sale is 30% off red AND blue tags so you guys know!


----------



## jorton

Jesskiddingyou said:


> Black Friday sale is 30% off red AND blue tags so you guys know!




Wow! I would love to go but it sounds like a terrible idea. Maybe I will try to get there really early. Hmm. I wonder if it's a good idea to buy before hand and price adjust, I bet if you got there right when it opened there would be nobody in the checkout... 

Anyone ever price adjusted on a Black Friday sale?


----------



## Michelle1x

Jesskiddingyou said:


> Black Friday sale is 30% off red AND blue tags so you guys know!



Thats awesome!  Lots of the jewelry and watches are blue tag.

The saturday before BF is the 10 points day too, which amts to 10% off.  But if you do a PA they usually return and rebuy so it wipes out the 10 points.  

The best thing would be to buy something on teh 10 points day, then do a PA on black friday as just a credit to your acct but I don't think they do that.


----------



## jorton

A few finds today

My rack had a ton of Kendra Scott bracelets, necklaces, and rings. Everything was $19.97.
I got this Elisa necklace. Not the greatest deal at $19.97 but they are still going for $50 at Nordstrom and I love this blue color it's called "periwinkle"

Sku if anyone wants it:







Saw a pair of J brand jeans for $5. It was a bleached wash. They didn't have my size and there weren't any more (saw only one pair) and it's assorted so you won't be able to tell what style. But here is the sku of you wanna see if there's any near you. They are probably hard to find though.







Hugo Boss wool suit pants . $19.97


----------



## Michelle1x

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Spotted this Carven dress for $49.97 at NR Hastings Ranch (size 42)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156699



Someone should grab that Carven dress, I saw the same one at SF Market street for about $150.  The one at the Hastings Ranch is a unique steal.


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi can someone with the app please email me the prices on these 2 skus,
0  99945  49987 1
4  39013  58805  2

TIA!


----------



## ngocphan91

Michelle1x said:


> Hi can someone with the app please email me the prices on these 2 skus,
> 0  99945  49987 1
> 4  39013  58805  2
> 
> TIA!




It said invalid upc


----------



## LuxeDeb

Jesskiddingyou said:


> Black Friday sale is 30% off red AND blue tags so you guys know!




Ohhhh......that is exciting news! My stores have some great blue tag items!


----------



## Michelle1x

ngocphan91 said:


> It said invalid upc



ah well, thanks!


----------



## IStuckACello

Ravenswood Rack supposedly has 3 pairs of the emerald fly knits in an 8, and 2 pairs in 7 according to the app.


----------



## gquinn

jorton said:


> Wow! I would love to go but it sounds like a terrible idea. Maybe I will try to get there really early. Hmm. I wonder if it's a good idea to buy before hand and price adjust, I bet if you got there right when it opened there would be nobody in the checkout...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever price adjusted on a Black Friday sale?




I did PAs of around $2k last year on Black Friday. Well worth it BUT from what I recall not all stores were doing it, especially for "designer" items. Make sure you go to a store that has never hassled you for a PA.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Big thank you to whomever advised Fossil outlet for  Burberry watches. 50% off lowest price, total $730 for both.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Yeah, I don't recall adjustments on blue tags last black Friday 



gquinn said:


> I did PAs of around $2k last year on Black Friday. Well worth it BUT from what I recall not all stores were doing it, especially for "designer" items. Make sure you go to a store that has never hassled you for a PA.


----------



## Michelle1x

gquinn said:


> I did PAs of around $2k last year on Black Friday. Well worth it BUT from what I recall not all stores were doing it, especially for "designer" items. Make sure you go to a store that has never hassled you for a PA.



Just curious what you bought for $7-$8K at Rack?  At the full line store its easy to spend $8K but at Rack, you'd walk out with half the store?


----------



## smshopper

Spotted this morning. McQueen bag does not have the dust at. Pm for location.


----------



## mharri20

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Veda "Max" Jacket: $131.98 from $1045



Wow I love this jacket! That's a great price for it too. Veda is one of me favorite brands for leather! 



Thruhvnseyes said:


> Bought these Vince sneakers for $33.75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156720
> View attachment 3156721



Wow that's the lowest I've ever seen those! Awesome! 



Jesskiddingyou said:


> Black Friday sale is 30% off red AND blue tags so you guys know!



Woohoo! Thanks for sharing! I wonder what the hours will be.


----------



## gquinn

Michelle1x said:


> Just curious what you bought for $7-$8K at Rack?  At the full line store its easy to spend $8K but at Rack, you'd walk out with half the store?




Ooops! That sounds misleading - What I meant was I bought about $2k worth of merchandise and had it all price adjusted. I ended up getting approx. $600 back. I don't remember exactly what I bought but some of it included a Proenza Schouler, lots of Burberry, Herve Leger...


----------



## ladycee

I'm on the hunt for a pair of black rockstuds (I think we all are lol) in a size 39 if anyone finds a pair please let me know


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted these today 
Location already given out


----------



## amstevens714

PrincessDarbe said:


> Big thank you to whomever advised Fossil outlet for  Burberry watches. 50% off lowest price, total $730 for both.




Thank you for posting this! You reminded me that someone said also make Michele watches. I just picked up three straps for about $60! I also purchased a housecheck Burberry watch for $200.

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you for posting this! You reminded me that someone said also make Michele watches. I just picked up three straps for about $60! I also purchased a housecheck Burberry watch for $200.
> 
> Thanks to everyone!




Awesome!  I always tell people to check fossil outlet since they make so many designer brands they've really got a great selections.  I got a Michele strap for $20 there.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Here is the other stuff I spotted today








Longchamp


----------



## ilovejae

awesome find&#65281; the color of that mcq bag is so cute


----------



## yakusoku.af

Burberry belts


----------



## yakusoku.af

Cont


Not sure how much the wallet is, it was in the jewelry case


----------



## amstevens714

Delete


----------



## AnnaFreud

yakusoku.af said:


> Cont
> View attachment 3160518
> 
> Not sure how much the wallet is, it was in the jewelry case
> View attachment 3160519




I love your gold nails!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Valentino dress in size 6 at NR Lakewood.


----------



## gail13

Gucci knit dress and sweater, $3300 for abt $700. No others in system. Love this pink color!


----------



## jorton

A few of my finds today-

McQueen sunglasses, $39. Purchased. Opinions? They look good on but seem too oversized and kinda flimsy, gonna think about them! I think I like them...







Tory- $219. PM for location


----------



## gquinn

gail13 said:


> View attachment 3160582
> View attachment 3160583
> 
> 
> Gucci knit dress and sweater, $3300 for abt $700. No others in system. Love this pink color!




Gorgeous!! Congrats on this find!


----------



## ariamoux

Has anyone ever seen a pashli messenger at their racks? I've seen a lot of pashli's lately...


----------



## bakeacookie

I totally want a Pashli. I never find them though


----------



## Michelle1x

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Awesome!  I always tell people to check fossil outlet since they make so many designer brands they've really got a great selections.  I got a Michele strap for $20 there.


Do they have Michele at the actual Fossil outlet where you guys are?
Here (Nor Cal) - the Fossil outlets don't have Michele but there is another store called WatchStation - which is a subsidiary of Fossil I believe- that has Michele.

I looked after somebody mentioned the Fossil outlet and they do indeed have blowout deals on Michele watches (some are 25% of retail) but none of the really beautiful ones I wanted.  I am going to keep looking though, and I expect a blowout Black friday deal from them too.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Michelle1x said:


> Do they have Michele at the actual Fossil outlet where you guys are?
> 
> Here (Nor Cal) - the Fossil outlets don't have Michele but there is another store called WatchStation - which is a subsidiary of Fossil I believe- that has Michele.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked after somebody mentioned the Fossil outlet and they do indeed have blowout deals on Michele watches (some are 25% of retail) but none of the really beautiful ones I wanted.  I am going to keep looking though, and I expect a blowout Black friday deal from them too.




Of the 3 fossil outlets near me in northern va only 1 carries Michele.  The one that does have them usually has a pretty good selection.


----------



## ilovejae

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3160576
> View attachment 3160577
> 
> 
> Valentino dress in size 6 at NR Lakewood.




i love this one&#65281;


----------



## ilovejae

ariamoux said:


> Has anyone ever seen a pashli messenger at their racks? I've seen a lot of pashli's lately...




never seen in it at my local rack


----------



## AnnaFreud

ariamoux said:


> Has anyone ever seen a pashli messenger at their racks? I've seen a lot of pashli's lately...




Will you let me know the next time you see a pashli?? TIA!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

ilovejae said:


> i love this one&#65281;




It's still there if you want it!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted these today
> Location already given out
> View attachment 3160467
> 
> View attachment 3160468




Aw man!!! I've been looking for these  haha. If they don't get it, please let me know!


----------



## yakusoku.af

elisainthecity said:


> Aw man!!! I've been looking for these  haha. If they don't get it, please let me know!




Sorry, she said she was able to get them over the phone earlier today. I will post them if I find another pair


----------



## ilovejae

AnnaFreud said:


> It's still there if you want it!



Thank u so much but it's over my budget [emoji31]


----------



## yakusoku.af

AnnaFreud said:


> I love your gold nails!




Thank you!


----------



## krissa

jorton said:


> A few of my finds today-
> 
> McQueen sunglasses, $39. Purchased. Opinions? They look good on but seem too oversized and kinda flimsy, gonna think about them! I think I like them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory- $219. PM for location



I have these and I like them for the price. I only wish the lense was darker.


----------



## bella601

gail13 said:


> View attachment 3160582
> View attachment 3160583
> 
> 
> Gucci knit dress and sweater, $3300 for abt $700. No others in system. Love this pink color!




Very pretty!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

gail13 said:


> View attachment 3160582
> View attachment 3160583
> 
> 
> Gucci knit dress and sweater, $3300 for abt $700. No others in system. Love this pink color!




Gorgeous, so jealous you got this!


----------



## gail13

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Gorgeous, so jealous you got this!



I almost left it behind as it was priced higher - the dress is marked as XL, and the sweater is a med.  But when I scanned the tag w my handy phone app, it showed a price alot less!  Also , the fit of the dress is odd.  I am usually a sz 8 but this fits-prob because it is knit.  I always try everything on!


----------



## natalia0128

gail13 said:


> I almost left it behind as it was priced higher - the dress is marked as XL, and the sweater is a med.  But when I scanned the tag w my handy phone app, it showed a price alot less!  Also , the fit of the dress is odd.  I am usually a sz 8 but this fits-prob because it is knit.  I always try everything on!



One question, can you use the Nordstrom rack app to price check?


----------



## gail13

natalia0128 said:


> One question, can you use the Nordstrom rack app to price check?



Yes, enable the scan feature


----------



## ilovejae

natalia0128 said:


> One question, can you use the Nordstrom rack app to price check?




of course! [emoji1]


----------



## ladycee

A couple of sizes with these 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Burberry boots the seem really warm. My store had a few sizes


----------



## ladycee




----------



## natalia0128

gail13 said:


> Yes, enable the scan feature


Nice,  
That is new to me
 How do you the app. I just download the app to my iPad. It does not support on android phone I think. 
 When I open the ap, I don't see the part to scan
. Thanks


----------



## jorton

Shoe markdowns today!


----------



## Michelle1x

Sorry to be so clueless about tech but for those of you that have android phones, you are also buying ipads to use the Rack app?  How does that work, is the ipad also a phone that you can add to your plan, or are you using the ipad with wifi only?  If just wifi then it is useless to take to the store and scan for the price.
If I can make a cheap ipad work like the iphone app for rack I will buy one but I don't see how to do that


----------



## jorton

Michelle1x said:


> Sorry to be so clueless about tech but for those of you that have android phones, you are also buying ipads to use the Rack app?  How does that work, is the ipad also a phone that you can add to your plan, or are you using the ipad with wifi only?  If just wifi then it is useless to take to the store and scan for the price.
> If I can make a cheap ipad work like the iphone app for rack I will buy one but I don't see how to do that



You could use an old iPhone or iPod touch. An iPad might be kinda big to carry around the store!

Edit: and yes if it's an older device you can just connect it to wifi and it should work. But it will need to have an updated iOS system for the app to work well, I think.


----------



## gail13

natalia0128 said:


> Nice,
> That is new to me
> How do you the app. I just download the app to my iPad. It does not support on android phone I think.
> When I open the ap, I don't see the part to scan
> . Thanks



You need to find the search and send feature within the app. That will allow you to scan it and will tell you the price.


----------



## natalia0128

gail13 said:


> You need to find the search and send feature within the app. That will allow you to scan it and will tell you the price.


so i have to install another the app to scan the barcode ?
i am so lost


----------



## baghagg

natalia0128 said:


> so i have to install another the app to scan the barcode ?
> i am so lost



+1, and all this just to find the price?   May be easier just to ask the SA to scan for pricing. ..


----------



## gail13

natalia0128 said:


> so i have to install another the app to scan the barcode ?
> i am so lost


No, install the app and it should walk you thru the other features.  It is all within the same app. I have an iphone so I don't know about android.


----------



## juicyhermes

You need the rack stores app


----------



## tnguyen87

My very first pair of TBs for $59.97!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Picked up a refurb Pashli at the Rack - I had $120 in notes so it was around $160 OOP! Wearing it with my $220 Chip Foster jeans that were less than $20 (also NR) and my $305 LK Bennet sample sale heels that were just $20


----------



## ilovejae

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Picked up a refurb Pashli at the Rack - I had $120 in notes so it was around $160 OOP! Wearing it with my $220 Chip Foster jeans that were less than $20 (also NR) and my $305 LK Bennet sample sale heels that were just $20




awesome finds&#65281;and I really like ur pump!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Picked up a refurb Pashli at the Rack - I had $120 in notes so it was around $160 OOP! Wearing it with my $220 Chip Foster jeans that were less than $20 (also NR) and my $305 LK Bennet sample sale heels that were just $20




Very Nice!


----------



## AnnaFreud

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Picked up a refurb Pashli at the Rack - I had $120 in notes so it was around $160 OOP! Wearing it with my $220 Chip Foster jeans that were less than $20 (also NR) and my $305 LK Bennet sample sale heels that were just $20




I love everything about this picture!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Bought this Tibi skirt for $110, reduced from $595.


----------



## lms910

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Picked up a refurb Pashli at the Rack - I had $120 in notes so it was around $160 OOP! Wearing it with my $220 Chip Foster jeans that were less than $20 (also NR) and my $305 LK Bennet sample sale heels that were just $20




Let us know if you see any more Pashlis! Never seen any at mine


----------



## Leto

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Picked up a refurb Pashli at the Rack - I had $120 in notes so it was around $160 OOP! Wearing it with my $220 Chip Foster jeans that were less than $20 (also NR) and my $305 LK Bennet sample sale heels that were just $20




Bag twins! I found the same one just a few weeks back!


----------



## ariamoux

Saw these tonight, they're cute but a little over priced.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Spotted at Beverly Connection
	

		
			
		

		
	









Didn't buy - should still be there


----------



## mharri20

gail13 said:


> View attachment 3160582
> View attachment 3160583
> 
> 
> Gucci knit dress and sweater, $3300 for abt $700. No others in system. Love this pink color!



This is such a pretty dress! I think the color is gorgeous, as well as the texture of the knit,


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks guys! It's been a while since I've seen any Pashlis and this one is the perfect size and the perfect color. I don't need another black bag but I like that it's more structured than my Balanciaga - and the price was right 



ilovejae said:


> awesome finds&#65281;and I really like ur pump!





WhitleyGilbert said:


> Very Nice!





AnnaFreud said:


> I love everything about this picture!





lms910 said:


> Let us know if you see any more Pashlis! Never seen any at mine





Leto said:


> Bag twins! I found the same one just a few weeks back!


----------



## Michelle1x

sorry to rehash this again but there is an Emeryville rack opening on Thursday - 8am.
What is the verdict on whether these are worthwhile to attend?  There are some gift card giveaways apparently.


----------



## krisvoys

Does anyone else have an issue with the app affecting your camera? I have an iPhone 5 and whenever I have the app on my phone my camera goes crazy and turns purple then turns my phone off and usually I have to restore it. It's done that twice now when I have the app on my phone and after the last restore I didn't download the app and now my camera works perfectly again. Just wondering if anyone else is experiencing this same issue!


----------



## natalia0128

juicyhermes said:


> You need the rack stores app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161464



Thank you so much 
I have been using the nordstrom rack app


----------



## juicyhermes

natalia0128 said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> I have been using the nordstrom rack app




No problem...it is confusing how they have two apps


----------



## natalia0128

juicyhermes said:


> No problem...it is confusing how they have two apps



I have so much fun with this app. I got all my Nordstrom stuff with  tags still  and scanned  them.  I did not know they give me the options color and size. I found out one of my dress, the price is lower than what I paid and still available at my local Nordstrom rack


----------



## louvigilante

Michelle1x said:


> sorry to rehash this again but there is an Emeryville rack opening on Thursday - 8am.
> What is the verdict on whether these are worthwhile to attend?  There are some gift card giveaways apparently.




Ours was beyond crowded and heard it wasn't worth the wait. If you can go to the private event (which they never checked names at ours but I got there 2 hours after it started) I would go to that.


----------



## stephsworld

Michelle1x said:


> sorry to rehash this again but there is an Emeryville rack opening on Thursday - 8am.
> What is the verdict on whether these are worthwhile to attend?  There are some gift card giveaways apparently.



i'm not about the grand openings, but i wasn't aware that nordstrom rack was opening in emeryville. thanks for the info! exciting to know there's another location in the bay


----------



## PetiteFromSF

stephsworld said:


> i'm not about the grand openings, but i wasn't aware that nordstrom rack was opening in emeryville. thanks for the info! exciting to know there's another location in the bay



Emeryville??? More Racks to go to! Lol.


----------



## RTA

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Picked up a refurb Pashli at the Rack - I had $120 in notes so it was around $160 OOP! Wearing it with my $220 Chip Foster jeans that were less than $20 (also NR) and my $305 LK Bennet sample sale heels that were just $20



Such a score!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I scored a pair of frame cut off shorts for $35!!!  And a pair of distressed Current/Elliott jeans I've been looking for in black for $50.  

On another note - does anyone know what brand this is?  Is it T Alexander Wang? The zipper is marked YKK


----------



## Michelle1x

YSL Tributes... PM me for location
They look a little beat up though, maybe just need to be cleaned.


----------



## krisvoys

Saw these today...


----------



## hongc2

gottaluvmybags said:


> I scored a pair of frame cut off shorts for $35!!!  And a pair of distressed Current/Elliott jeans I've been looking for in black for $50.
> 
> On another note - does anyone know what brand this is?  Is it T Alexander Wang? The zipper is marked YKK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162353



They are Tractr Jeans!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

hongc2 said:


> They are Tractr Jeans!




Thanks so much !  They're going back....


----------



## bargainhunter95

I don't know what's going on, but I've been finding Birkenstocks left and right these past 2 weeks. I bought 5 in total so far. Also, I heard shoe markdowns happened so I went yesterday and found these. I thought a 39.5 in Gucci was 8.5 but turns out they mean 9.5  I'll find them a good home hopefully


----------



## authenticplease

Saw these today....PM me for location.


----------



## krisvoys

I heard there were shoe markdowns as well but when I went to my local store all the shoes were the same price they had been. Did all the stores do markdowns?


----------



## Pao9

krisvoys said:


> I heard there were shoe markdowns as well but when I went to my local store all the shoes were the same price they had been. Did all the stores do markdowns?




Same here!  No change in price!


----------



## pcil

krisvoys said:


> I heard there were shoe markdowns as well but when I went to my local store all the shoes were the same price they had been. Did all the stores do markdowns?



In my area, I noticed the shoes price markdowns in the 2 stores I went to. Usually their markdown is nationwide.


----------



## bargainhunter95

krisvoys said:


> I heard there were shoe markdowns as well but when I went to my local store all the shoes were the same price they had been. Did all the stores do markdowns?



Maybe they just didn't put the new tags on yet because markdowns are done at all stores at the same time..I think correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Ajx

gottaluvmybags said:


> I scored a pair of frame cut off shorts for $35!!!  And a pair of distressed Current/Elliott jeans I've been looking for in black for $50.
> 
> On another note - does anyone know what brand this is?  Is it T Alexander Wang? The zipper is marked YKK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162353




Might be Trina Turk


----------



## Michelle1x

Ajx said:


> Might be Trina Turk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163050


I also thought it was Trina Turk


----------



## krisvoys

bargainhunter95 said:


> Maybe they just didn't put the new tags on yet because markdowns are done at all stores at the same time..I think correct me if I'm wrong



Thanks for all the info, I might have to go back and check that out! Been eyeing a couple of pairs hoping they go down a little more!


----------



## jorton

Yeah try scanning things. I went to my two local NRs and there were tons of markdowns. Tons of TB wedges and sandals for $50-75. A lot of Cole haan, via spiga, bcbg, vince camuto, ect for really cheap. Good to stock up if you need summer shoes. I didn't find much because all the shoes were sandals and really high heels.


----------



## jorton

Sku for anyone looking for cheap jeans. Hudson jeans, white, straight style, cropped/ankle with cuffs

There's some cheap denim out right now. Lady in front of me found white Joes jeans for $15. I also purchased Paige skinny jeans with gold glitter on the sides, sold for $200+ at Nordstrom, paid $19


----------



## glasskey

bargainhunter95 said:


> I don't know what's going on, but I've been finding Birkenstocks left and right these past 2 weeks. I bought 5 in total so far. Also, I heard shoe markdowns happened so I went yesterday and found these. I thought a 39.5 in Gucci was 8.5 but turns out they mean 9.5  I'll find them a good home hopefully


damn that's great prices on Birkenstocks! My mom has some kind of foot problem and needs to switch to more ergonomic shoes, so I've been trying to find some for her, unfortunately she's picky about color or I'd ask you for the SKU. I ended up giving in and buying her two pairs from the NR website, paid $50 a pair (twitch.) At least they were colors she likes--one in pink and one with yellow flowers. Not the best deal, but I did the best I could.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

They had shoe markdowns at my favorite store - I saw tons of shoes cheaper and I got a bunch for a penny too 



krisvoys said:


> I heard there were shoe markdowns as well but when I went to my local store all the shoes were the same price they had been. Did all the stores do markdowns?





Pao9 said:


> Same here!  No change in price!





pcil said:


> In my area, I noticed the shoes price markdowns in the 2 stores I went to. Usually their markdown is nationwide.





bargainhunter95 said:


> Maybe they just didn't put the new tags on yet because markdowns are done at all stores at the same time..I think correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## bargainhunter95

krisvoys said:


> Thanks for all the info, I might have to go back and check that out! Been eyeing a couple of pairs hoping they go down a little more!



You're welcome! If you can, just scan stuff with the app. You'll get to find the cheap goodies before anyone else even knows!


----------



## bargainhunter95

glasskey said:


> damn that's great prices on Birkenstocks! My mom has some kind of foot problem and needs to switch to more ergonomic shoes, so I've been trying to find some for her, unfortunately she's picky about color or I'd ask you for the SKU. I ended up giving in and buying her two pairs from the NR website, paid $50 a pair (twitch.) At least they were colors she likes--one in pink and one with yellow flowers. Not the best deal, but I did the best I could.



I think that's still a really good price, believe it or not!  most of the Birks I found were $60, probably because they are the more expensive kinds (soft footbed, leather straps)


----------



## bargainhunter95

shoppinggalnyc said:


> They had shoe markdowns at my favorite store - I saw tons of shoes cheaper and I got a bunch for a penny too



You're so lucky! My store has gotten so good at pulling penny items, but hey what can ya do haha. And I can't wait to see what you got! I read your blog often


----------



## bakeacookie

Went to the event for the pre-opening at Cerritos! 

Found a pair of cute Varinas!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

bakeacookie said:


> Went to the event for the pre-opening at Cerritos!
> 
> Found a pair of cute Varinas!
> View attachment 3163581




Those are very cute! Congrats on the great find! I would love to get the UPC/sku. Thanks.


----------



## louvigilante

bakeacookie said:


> Went to the event for the pre-opening at Cerritos!
> 
> Found a pair of cute Varinas!
> View attachment 3163581




Oh so pretty!!!


----------



## krisvoys

Can someone with the app tell me the price of this heel? 888450722532. Thanks so much!


----------



## Le0pard

krisvoys said:


> can someone with the app tell me the price of this heel? 888450722532. Thanks so much!


$69.97


----------



## krisvoys

Le0pard said:


> $69.97



Darn it, doesn't look like they went down any! Thanks for checking!


----------



## twboi

which app do you guys use to scan? i have the nordstrom rack app and the nordstrom app..


----------



## bakeacookie

twboi said:


> which app do you guys use to scan? i have the nordstrom rack app and the nordstrom app..




Rack stores is for the app. Apple only.


----------



## twboi

bakeacookie said:


> Rack stores is for the app. Apple only.




thank you !!!


----------



## twboi

hi ladies,

i am going to be in colorado around denver for a week. which nordstrom rack in the area is the best to hit up?! thank you for your input!!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Mine has to but they are always sections that they forget about LOL 



bargainhunter95 said:


> You're so lucky! My store has gotten so good at pulling penny items, but hey what can ya do haha. And I can't wait to see what you got! I read your blog often


----------



## Kapster

bakeacookie said:


> Went to the event for the pre-opening at Cerritos!
> 
> Found a pair of cute Varinas!
> View attachment 3163581



I LOVE those! Great find


----------



## diamondigrl1

My Penny find in Scottsdale a couple weeks ago!


----------



## diamondigrl1

My Prada Swarovski crystal from Arrowhead.


----------



## hedgwin99

diamondigrl1 said:


> My Penny find in Scottsdale a couple weeks ago!




This is a great find!!![emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## krisvoys

twboi said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i am going to be in colorado around denver for a week. which nordstrom rack in the area is the best to hit up?! thank you for your input!!!



I've been to both the cherry creek and the park meadows, I think both are good. In the past I've prob gotten some better things at the cherry creek one! But I don't think u could go wrong w either!


----------



## diamondigrl1

Thank you for posting this find they sent it over night it's totally Gourg![emoji122]&#55356;&#57342;[emoji16]


----------



## diamondigrl1

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Spotted this Carven dress for $49.97 at NR Hastings Ranch (size 42)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156699


 


Thank you for posting this I love it!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

spotted these Manolos size 39 was marked down to about $187


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted at the usual place today 
Women's Gucci sneakers 




Ferragamo




McQueen pants 




Ferragamo watches, I didn't no check the prices


----------



## bussbuss

My rack is full of gems tonite.....i didnt take any on a shopping ban so dm me for location if interested


----------



## letteshop

Spotted: Miu Miu Studded Thong Sandal 37 $189.97


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I normally only dig in the clearance racks but yesterday I dug around the designer racks and found treasures...

Current/Elliott denim shirt - original tags for $35 (assorted)

Helmut Lang hoodie 

Equipment white eyelet shirt $9.99

And cheap jeans


----------



## mranda

gottaluvmybags said:


> I normally only dig in the clearance racks but yesterday I dug around the designer racks and found treasures...
> 
> Current/Elliott denim shirt - original tags for $35 (assorted)
> 
> Helmut Lang hoodie
> 
> Equipment white eyelet shirt $9.99
> 
> And cheap jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164542


I'd love to see a pic of the HL hoodie!


----------



## karcar

Got a new diaper bag yesterday!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bakeacookie said:


> Went to the event for the pre-opening at Cerritos!
> 
> Found a pair of cute Varinas!
> View attachment 3163581




Love the color! Perfect for fall/holidays


----------



## amstevens714

karcar said:


> View attachment 3164610
> 
> 
> Got a new diaper bag yesterday!




For a penny? That's great!


----------



## karcar

amstevens714 said:


> For a penny? That's great!




Yup! I got lucky when I was checking out. The manager even said today was my lucky day.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

karcar said:


> View attachment 3164610
> 
> 
> Got a new diaper bag yesterday!




Wow, did you get that online for a penny?!


----------



## mharri20

letteshop said:


> Spotted: Miu Miu Studded Thong Sandal 37 $189.97
> View attachment 3164487
> View attachment 3164488



These are gorgeous! I love the color. They remind me of the studded balenciaga shoes. It's good they aren't a size 8....



gottaluvmybags said:


> I normally only dig in the clearance racks but yesterday I dug around the designer racks and found treasures...
> 
> Current/Elliott denim shirt - original tags for $35 (assorted)
> 
> Helmut Lang hoodie
> 
> Equipment white eyelet shirt $9.99
> 
> And cheap jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164542



Ah you need to post pictures!! I need to start digging in the normal racks. I only look at clearance too...but I feel people hide stuff in other racks. Usually, DH is with me and he gets sick of being there, so I never have time, haha!!


----------



## baghagg

Just left my local Nordstrom Rack grand opening. ..  unfortunately,  nothing high-end as described in this thread.   Tory Burch, Michael Kors and Coach was the biggest and the best they offered.   Does anyone know what the deal is with NR?  Are there tiers or levels for their stores, or do all the NR get the same items eventually? ??


----------



## karcar

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Wow, did you get that online for a penny?!




No, in store. Just took a screen shot of the bag and my emailed receipt.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

baghagg said:


> Just left my local Nordstrom Rack grand opening. ..  unfortunately,  nothing high-end as described in this thread.   Tory Burch, Michael Kors and Coach was the biggest and the best they offered.   Does anyone know what the deal is with NR?  Are there tiers or levels for their stores, or do all the NR get the same items eventually? ??




I went to grand opening a few months back and it was the same. No real high end designers. I'm not sure how it works...in my area I think we're overloading on racks. We have 3 full prices nordstroms and I think 7 racks. 3 of them are actually walking distance from a full line nordy. I feel like the one closest to me which is also the oldest still gets really good designer stuff. I tend to like each store for different things. One store will have a great sunnies selection and another for shoes. I'm on a bit of a rack break these last few weeks. I'll be going to visit my mom in Hawaii in November so I'm hoping to score some great things then.


----------



## louboutal

Nordstromrack.com just posted a ton of Nordstrom transfers! (Click on clearance and the first few pages are all Nordstrom products.)


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I found this jacket for $39 still full price at Nordies $98 for those looking for a moto jacket that won't break the bank.


----------



## jorton

Finally found a le pliage large shopper. Not the best color! My search continues for a darker color! Purchased. $35. Coral/ salmon color.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

They do have levels - there are less than 10 stores that get the better/higher end merchandise. That's not to say you can't find the designer stuff in the other stores too.

I went to the VIP preview for the new Rack in Wayne, NJ on Tuesday night and I actually wrote a tutorial on how to shop an opening for my blog. I found a couple odds and ends for myself but they most definitely did not have the good designer stuff that we all look for at that location. 






I wore my refurb Noir Rockstuds that I recently found at the Rack with my new Elizabeth and James sample sale dress ($50).




baghagg said:


> Just left my local Nordstrom Rack grand opening. ..  unfortunately,  nothing high-end as described in this thread.   Tory Burch, Michael Kors and Coach was the biggest and the best they offered.   Does anyone know what the deal is with NR?  Are there tiers or levels for their stores, or do all the NR get the same items eventually? ??


----------



## diamondigrl1

Found this Gourg Balenciaga Jacket last night retail $750.00 down  to $74.97 & fits perfectly![emoji16]  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 two YFB items for $9.90 and 2 Paige shorts for the Summer $5.00.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
t


----------



## ashlie

baghagg said:


> Just left my local Nordstrom Rack grand opening. ..  unfortunately,  nothing high-end as described in this thread.   Tory Burch, Michael Kors and Coach was the biggest and the best they offered.   Does anyone know what the deal is with NR?  Are there tiers or levels for their stores, or do all the NR get the same items eventually? ??




I was wondering the same exact thing! My NR has nothing. I mean nothing. It's so upsetting. I see all of these women finding Val's and CL's and all I can find in mine NR is coach! They don't even have long champ!! Ugh. So upsetting. I just waste my time. Please someone let me know!


----------



## glasskey

shoppinggalnyc said:


> They do have levels - there are less than 10 stores that get the better/higher end merchandise. That's not to say you can't find the designer stuff in the other stores too.
> 
> I went to the VIP preview for the new Rack in Wayne, NJ on Tuesday night and I actually wrote a tutorial on how to shop an opening for my blog. I found a couple odds and ends for myself but they most definitely did not have the good designer stuff that we all look for at that location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore my refurb Noir Rockstuds that I recently found at the Rack with my new Elizabeth and James sample sale dress ($50).



I wonder which 10 stores! Do you remember? My guesses would be NYC, NJ, Houston, LA, San Diego, Miami, Chicago...maybe Dallas? Honolulu? Phoenix? Possibly Atlanta? 

Outside of Chicago I don't think any of the Midwest stores are, I've been to almost all of them from St. Louis north to the Twin Cities and there's a few nice things but not in the same quantities as NYC/LA/San Diego.


----------



## pecknnibble

Both $99.97


----------



## bussbuss

pecknnibble said:


> View attachment 3165232
> 
> Both $99.97



I would love d one at d bottom...can u pm me d store pls


----------



## rainneday

glasskey said:


> I wonder which 10 stores! Do you remember? My guesses would be NYC, NJ, Houston, LA, San Diego, Miami, Chicago...maybe Dallas? Honolulu? Phoenix? Possibly Atlanta?
> Outside of Chicago I don't think any of the Midwest stores are, I've been to almost all of them from St. Louis north to the Twin Cities and there's a few nice things but not in the same quantities as NYC/LA/San Diego.



Maybe SF area, we have a few and a couple of them are decent. A new one is opening in the East Bay today, we'll see what they offer...


----------



## pecknnibble

I


----------



## ariamoux

jorton said:


> Finally found a le pliage large shopper. Not the best color! My search continues for a darker color! Purchased. $35. Coral/ salmon color.




Omg great find!  I'm still trying to find one [emoji24]


----------



## Jen123

Found this gem. Pm me for location. $1000


----------



## letteshop

I'll be going to D.C. in a few weeks and hoped someone can tell me which location would be the best one to go to.  Thanks!


----------



## bargainhunter95

diamondigrl1 said:


> Found this Gourg Balenciaga Jacket last night retail $750.00 down  to $74.97 & fits perfectly![emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two YFB items for $9.90 and 2 Paige shorts for the Summer $5.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165186
> View attachment 3165187
> View attachment 3165189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165190
> View attachment 3165191



What great deals! I especially love the YFB romper; I have one in electric blue and it's so comfy.


----------



## elnr316

letteshop said:


> I'll be going to D.C. in a few weeks and hoped someone can tell me which location would be the best one to go to.  Thanks!



I think Downtown DC gets the most designer transfers, especially in clothing. Friendship Heights and Pentagon City are larger and worth visiting too. I think they're better for shoes and accessories, but I've found good stuff at all the stores.


----------



## kizu

I used to find great designer items at the Colma and San Francisco SOMA locations in California, not so much nowadays.  I'm finding more items made specifically for the Rack and less items from the actual Nordstrom stores.  I've also been to a few in LA (Burbank and Topanga) but hardly ever find anything.  A bit disappointing.


----------



## karcar

kizu said:


> I used to find great designer items at the Colma and San Francisco SOMA locations in California, not so much nowadays.  I'm finding more items made specifically for the Rack and less items from the actual Nordstrom stores.  I've also been to a few in LA (Burbank and Topanga) but hardly ever find anything.  A bit disappointing.




Ditto! San Leandro use to be great 3 or so years ago. Now I don't find much like everyone says. I would always find something to buy but now I don't even go since I usually strike out.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Actually the ones in NJ are not top level. I know NYC is top tier. I have a list somewhere that was given to me - I'll have to look for it. 



glasskey said:


> I wonder which 10 stores! Do you remember? My guesses would be NYC, NJ, Houston, LA, San Diego, Miami, Chicago...maybe Dallas? Honolulu? Phoenix? Possibly Atlanta?
> 
> Outside of Chicago I don't think any of the Midwest stores are, I've been to almost all of them from St. Louis north to the Twin Cities and there's a few nice things but not in the same quantities as NYC/LA/San Diego.


----------



## lvlouis

jorton said:


> Finally found a le pliage large shopper. Not the best color! My search continues for a darker color! Purchased. $35. Coral/ salmon color.




Which rack? Did they have more? Is this large or medium? Thanks


----------



## letteshop

elnr316 said:


> I think Downtown DC gets the most designer transfers, especially in clothing. Friendship Heights and Pentagon City are larger and worth visiting too. I think they're better for shoes and accessories, but I've found good stuff at all the stores.




Thank you!!  I'll be closer to the one in downtown so I'll go to that one for sure.  If I have time, I'll check out the others.


----------



## jorton

lvlouis said:


> Which rack? Did they have more? Is this large or medium? Thanks



Large and no it was refurbished


----------



## baghagg

shoppinggalnyc said:


> They do have levels - there are less than 10 stores that get the better/higher end merchandise. That's not to say you can't find the designer stuff in the other stores too.
> 
> I went to the VIP preview for the new Rack in Wayne, NJ on Tuesday night and I actually wrote a tutorial on how to shop an opening for my blog. I found a couple odds and ends for myself but they most definitely did not have the good designer stuff that we all look for at that location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore my refurb Noir Rockstuds that I recently found at the Rack with my new Elizabeth and James sample sale dress ($50).



Shoppinggalnyc where can I read your blog?


----------



## baghagg

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Actually the ones in NJ are not top level. I know NYC is top tier. I have a list somewhere that was given to me - I'll have to look for it.



That's where I was today. ..  central NJ.  I would love to see this list,  thank you.


----------



## Michelle1x

Well I think the whole retail landscape is changing and Nordies is in front of it as always.  Probably due to fast fashion.  They are de-emphasizing their full line stores and trying to achieve all growth from Rack.  Probably not a decision they prefer to make.  I heard that for the first time, this years anniversary sale was a bust.  With fewer full line stores and more Racks, there are going to be less finds.

But I've also noticed the made for rack items are becoming more deal-like too.  Like Eileen Fisher, there is a $250 skirt available white tag at rack right now for $64.  Thats unheard of, not a made for Rack item as it is available elsewhere, just a blowout price, not on Clearance either.

Today I bought a pair of Donald J Pliner platform sandals for $32.  No box so when I got home I found an old DJP box to put them in which had the pricetag on it from Nordies from 20 years ago and a new pair of DJP's then was more than now.


----------



## megan4

baghagg said:


> Shoppinggalnyc where can I read your blog?




You can find her here!  http://www.lehoarder.com/?


----------



## Michelle1x

baghagg said:


> That's where I was today. ..  central NJ.  I would love to see this list,  thank you.



I was told that in the SF bay area (where we have 10 Racks; SF Market, SF 9th st, San Leandro, Danville (persimmon place), Fremont (Pacific Commons), Westgate, Oakridge, Palo Alto (Ravenswood), Colma and a new one in Emeryville) - out of those, only TWO are denoted as designer stores: SF Market and SF 9th st.

Both SF stores always have a designer clothing rack or set of rounders with blue tag designer items - apart from the clearance section so thats how you can tell they are designated designer stores.  

You can still find designer items (mostly in the clearance section) of the other racks but it is more of a rare find, mixed in with other clothes.  Especially for shoes it is much easier to find designer shoes at the designated designer Racks.


----------



## rainneday

I ventured over to the Emeryville (East Bay) opening. I didn't notice any very high end designer items, the shoes were so-so, the kids clearance was priced very well, the selection of clearance lingerie and pajama type clothes was very small. They had a large selection of non-clearance merchandise, but the clearance sections were nothing fabulous. They seemed to have a lot of cosmetic items near the check-out. I ended up buying only a pair of pants for one of my kids.


----------



## baghagg

megan4 said:


> You can find her here!  http://www.lehoarder.com/?



Thank you megan4.  It was a good read.


----------



## baghagg

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Actually the ones in NJ are not top level. I know NYC is top tier. I have a list somewhere that was given to me - I'll have to look for it.



I just finished reading your blog, so very much 'en pointe'  (pun intended lol) as well as interesting, thank you.  Ps. Loved the matching red Rockstuds.


----------



## Michelle1x

rainneday said:


> I ventured over to the Emeryville (East Bay) opening. I didn't notice any very high end designer items, the shoes were so-so, the kids clearance was priced very well, the selection of clearance lingerie and pajama type clothes was very small. They had a large selection of non-clearance merchandise, but the clearance sections were nothing fabulous. They seemed to have a lot of cosmetic items near the check-out. I ended up buying only a pair of pants for one of my kids.



Where exactly is that Emeryville Rack?  I drive by those Powell st shops on my way to work, there is no rack there.  I can't figure out where that Rack is located.


----------



## rainneday

Michelle1x said:


> Where exactly is that Emeryville Rack?  I drive by those Powell st shops on my way to work, there is no rack there.  I can't figure out where that Rack is located.



It isn't by the Marshalls, rather it is over in the area by Home Depot, Sports Authority, and Ulta (Not sure if Ulta is new, too). The center is called East Bay Bridge, I figured they would put it in the Powell St. shops too, but they didn't. HTH!


----------



## emnsee

Michelle1x said:


> I was told that in the SF bay area (where we have 10 Racks; SF Market, SF 9th st, San Leandro, Danville (persimmon place), Fremont (Pacific Commons), Westgate, Oakridge, Palo Alto (Ravenswood), Colma and a new one in Emeryville) - out of those, only TWO are denoted as designer stores: SF Market and SF 9th st.
> 
> 
> 
> Both SF stores always have a designer clothing rack or set of rounders with blue tag designer items - apart from the clearance section so thats how you can tell they are designated designer stores.
> 
> 
> 
> You can still find designer items (mostly in the clearance section) of the other racks but it is more of a rare find, mixed in with other clothes.  Especially for shoes it is much easier to find designer shoes at the designated designer Racks.




Doesn't the EPA store have the same? There's several designer rounders and a separate section for designer clearance items too. Does that make them a designated designer store too?


----------



## Dahls

Jen123 said:


> Found this gem. Pm me for location. $1000
> 
> View attachment 3165387
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165388



Stunning!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Found the list that was shared with me back in Feb. so it's possible there are more now.

14 - Bellevue, WA

16 - Seattle, WA

229 - Northbrook, IL

274 - Chicago, IL

338 - Costa Mesa, CA

358 - Woodland Hills, CA

431 - San Leandro, CA

473 - San Fran, CA

515 - Manhattan

624  Woodbridge, VA

and thanks baghagg  



glasskey said:


> I wonder which 10 stores! Do you remember? My guesses would be NYC, NJ, Houston, LA, San Diego, Miami, Chicago...maybe Dallas? Honolulu? Phoenix? Possibly Atlanta?
> 
> Outside of Chicago I don't think any of the Midwest stores are, I've been to almost all of them from St. Louis north to the Twin Cities and there's a few nice things but not in the same quantities as NYC/LA/San Diego.





megan4 said:


> You can find her here!  http://www.lehoarder.com/?





baghagg said:


> I just finished reading your blog, so very much 'en pointe'  (pun intended lol) as well as interesting, thank you.  Ps. Loved the matching red Rockstuds.





Dahls said:


> Stunning!


----------



## bakeacookie

Costa Mesa's Metro Pointe really does have a ton of designer, but it's such a mess in that area so you gotta dig and somehow beat the resellers.


----------



## Michelle1x

emnsee said:


> Doesn't the EPA store have the same? There's several designer rounders and a separate section for designer clearance items too. Does that make them a designated designer store too?



No not the same... the designer racks in the SF stores are not Tory Burch and Eileen Fisher, they are actual premium designers Pucci, Proenza, high end Michael Kors and Donna Karan etc.  There is a blue sign that say "designer deals" in those stores.  I think the thing in Palo Alto is just a convenience the store manager set up.

As an example there are about 70 St John items on the SF designer racks right now, a special rounder just with St John.  You might find one or two St John items at any time in Palo Alto.  Not sure what causes individual piecemeal items to go to the other stores though.


----------



## Michelle1x

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Found the list that was shared with me back in Feb. so it's possible there are more now.
> 
> 14 - Bellevue, WA
> 
> 16 - Seattle, WA
> 
> 229 - Northbrook, IL
> 
> 274 - Chicago, IL
> 
> 338 - Costa Mesa, CA
> 
> 358 - Woodland Hills, CA
> 
> 431 - San Leandro, CA
> 
> 473 - San Fran, CA
> 
> 515 - Manhattan
> 
> 624  Woodbridge, VA
> 
> and thanks baghagg



I think that list is old.  San Leandro isn't designer anymore, and there are 2 SF locations so there is no "SF" anymore.  I think the 2nd SF location snagged the San Leandro designer designation.


----------



## ariamoux

Michelle1x said:


> I think that list is old.  San Leandro isn't designer anymore, and there are 2 SF locations so there is no "SF" anymore.  I think the 2nd SF location snagged the San Leandro designer designation.




I agree, Woodbridge is imo the worst store for designer right now, Tory burch galore.


----------



## krisvoys

Does anyone remember the dates of the next ctr sale? Was it 11/6-11/11?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Like I said this was from February. I'm gonna see if I can get an updated list 



Michelle1x said:


> I think that list is old.  San Leandro isn't designer anymore, and there are 2 SF locations so there is no "SF" anymore.  I think the 2nd SF location snagged the San Leandro designer designation.


----------



## hillaryhath

I've had a lot of great Rebecca Minkoff finds for 250 or less... my favorites are my MABs in red and mint, they're included in this pic:





 But this is the real star of the show, for a neat 250.00 a year ago:








(the pink and gray MAB in the background was also from Rack but I returned it)

And this RM sunglasses case for 30 bucks!




Also, my favorite readers are DvF and were purchased at Rack for 17.00.  All my black and white theory tees were 50 each as opposed to 150 and I bought a bunch of Burberry tees in three colors for 50 each with the intent to wear them all, but then I ended up selling two of them for 65.00 on Poshmark.

i was also buying up all their kate spade searpoort watches for 80.00 (i know i got the name wrong) and selling them on ebay for 200 last spring lol.

and oh!  how can i forget these?  i bought them a little over a month ago.  stuart weitzman, originally 600.00, purchased for 82.00:


----------



## krisvoys

Sorry to keep going back to the app but i am only able to check things that are at my store. If it's not there, it doesn't show me a price and it just says the item isn't available. It doesn't give me an option to look for it at other stores! Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Nordstrom cardholder please check your statements and bank accounts.  I was just told there were issues with Nordstrom cards company wide Sunday and NO-ONE mentioned it.  I was checking out on a mobile, swiped my card and all then the device turned off. I was taken to a register and they brought people up to check if my transaction went through and they said NO - actually they didn't even make eye contact with me and apologize for the inconvenience.  I had to run out to get my daughter and came back for my things.  Once again an SA called to make sure my transaction didn't go through and they rang me up again.  I was charged twice - and not $20 or $30 it was $750.  It wrecked havoc on my account as I only add funds for pending payments plus $200... My daycare tuition bounced 3 times.  

I called and disputed and mentioned the NSF fees but it will still take about a week to see my money back.  I called the store to let them know and the manager non-chalantly told me it was a corporate issue and they began reversing credits on the 20th.  

Peeved!


----------



## shopcity

Went to Lakewood rack during lunch. Seems like they've added several designer shoes. Saw a size 6 Dior stilettos in the pink and blue houndstooth. 

In the designer shoe section there were agls, 1 pair of CLs platform strappy sandals and some jimmy choos. Didn't get a chance to take photos but there's about 6 pairs in total between sizes 7-8 that I saw.


----------



## gquinn

shopcity said:


> Went to Lakewood rack during lunch. Seems like they've added several designer shoes. Saw a size 6 Dior stilettos in the pink and blue houndstooth.
> 
> 
> 
> In the designer shoe section there were agls, 1 pair of CLs platform strappy sandals and some jimmy choos. Didn't get a chance to take photos but there's about 6 pairs in total between sizes 7-8 that I saw.




Thank you for the Intel!! Just a note.... I called and was told they do not charge send these items as they are worn and refinished and are considered "treasures" for in store customers. I insisted I had done this before with no problems and the manager still said he couldn't. I was very polite but persistent and was placed on hold for 5 mins and he finally agreed to do it. I ended up getting a pair of CL sandals. 

Is this a new policy??


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> Costa Mesa's Metro Pointe really does have a ton of designer, but it's such a mess in that area so you gotta dig and somehow beat the resellers.




I agree, that store gets a lot of traffic so even though they might have more designer stuff...there is way more competition. My best finds there were 2 le pliage totes for $36 each.


----------



## AnnaFreud

gquinn said:


> Thank you for the Intel!! Just a note.... I called and was told they do not charge send these items as they are worn and refinished and are considered "treasures" for in store customers. I insisted I had done this before with no problems and the manager still said he couldn't. I was very polite but persistent and was placed on hold for 5 mins and he finally agreed to do it. I ended up getting a pair of CL sandals.
> 
> Is this a new policy??




Not a new policy but some stores enforce it while others do not. I've charge send several refurb bags with no problems. I'm glad you were able to get your CLs!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Found this mini mac for $60. Color is apricot. PM for location.


----------



## gquinn

AnnaFreud said:


> Not a new policy but some stores enforce it while others do not. I've charge send several refurb bags with no problems. I'm glad you were able to get your CLs!




Exactly. I've done the same for bags. 

Lol I don't know what the CL looks like but they are black, strappy and my size so crossing my fingers they are keepers.


----------



## letteshop

gquinn said:


> Thank you for the Intel!! Just a note.... I called and was told they do not charge send these items as they are worn and refinished and are considered "treasures" for in store customers. I insisted I had done this before with no problems and the manager still said he couldn't. I was very polite but persistent and was placed on hold for 5 mins and he finally agreed to do it. I ended up getting a pair of CL sandals.
> 
> Is this a new policy??




Yes, I think they are trying to make it a policy.  

I've been told the same thing that W&R can not be charge sent but because the item is not in perfect condition and not because they are treasures for in store customers, at least that has been my experience.

I also spoke with a manager about having done it before as well and was able to buy a W&R finished bag.  I first asked what condition it was in and was told it looked brand new with a few minor scratches, so I purchased it.  When I received it, the back side of the bag had a huge white mark (about the size of a quarter)...it looked like someone tried to remove a stain or something and the leather was damaged.  I took it to a local store to return it and they gave me a hard time.  They said W&R items are not supposed to be shipped because of the same reason why I was returning the bag.  The items are imperfect and that's why they are being sold at the Rack for less. I told them that I understood that but I had asked what the condition was before purchasing and it was never disclosed that it had a huge mark or else I wouldn't have purchased it.  They of course honored the return but I think they are starting to get really strict on these items.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl




----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Vince leather joggers


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Missoni handbag Tempe Marketplace


----------



## <3juicy

Stuart weitzman nudist size 6
PM for location


----------



## ariamoux

spotted these today, Potomac mills va, 38.5 refurbs, not in the best condition


----------



## ilovejae

ariamoux said:


> View attachment 3166638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spotted these today, Potomac mills va, 38.5 refurbs, not in the best condition




this is super comfortable. Unfortunately not my size


----------



## ariamoux

ilovejae said:


> this is super comfortable. Unfortunately not my size




I know I'm madly searching for a pair of 37s lol


----------



## pecknnibble

ariamoux said:


> View attachment 3166638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spotted these today, Potomac mills va, 38.5 refurbs, not in the best condition




Omg Chloe flats are my ultimate faves! Too bad they're not my size either. Good find though!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl




----------



## ariamoux

pecknnibble said:


> Omg Chloe flats are my ultimate faves! Too bad they're not my size either. Good find though!




Yeah hopefully someone can grab them from here, and maybe good karma will help me find a pair too lol


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Found this Jason Wu messenger bag for $459. I love the look of it in person. Also found a Chloe Marcie hobo for the same price W&R. All at Tempe Marketplace. Didn't buy the Vince leather jogger or the Missoni bag.


----------



## ariamoux

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3166650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this Jason Wu messenger bag for $459. I love the look of it in person. Also found a Chloe Marcie hobo for the same price W&R. All at Tempe Marketplace. Didn't buy the Vince leather jogger or the Missoni bag.




Ooooh share a pic of the Chloe! Really great finds


----------



## gottaluvmybags

ariamoux said:


> View attachment 3166638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spotted these today, Potomac mills va, 38.5 refurbs, not in the best condition




I love these!  I'm also hunting for a pair ... I had found a pair for $230 at Nordies but one was a display and was beat up while the other one was smaller.  I would've kept them but I was in a spending diet


----------



## LnA

gottaluvmybags said:


> Nordstrom cardholder please check your statements and bank accounts.  I was just told there were issues with Nordstrom cards company wide Sunday and NO-ONE mentioned it.  I was checking out on a mobile, swiped my card and all then the device turned off. I was taken to a register and they brought people up to check if my transaction went through and they said NO - actually they didn't even make eye contact with me and apologize for the inconvenience.  I had to run out to get my daughter and came back for my things.  Once again an SA called to make sure my transaction didn't go through and they rang me up again.  I was charged twice - and not $20 or $30 it was $750.  It wrecked havoc on my account as I only add funds for pending payments plus $200... My daycare tuition bounced 3 times.
> 
> I called and disputed and mentioned the NSF fees but it will still take about a week to see my money back.  I called the store to let them know and the manager non-chalantly told me it was a corporate issue and they began reversing credits on the 20th.
> 
> Peeved!




So glad you wrote this. DEFINITELY keep a close eye on your account. I had the exact same experience at my rack. I was checking out on a mobile and while swiping my card the iPhone device died. The manager went through their list of purchases and confirmed the swipe didn't go through so they had to rescan everything and I paid again. Well a week later I found out that the first transaction did go through and they charged me $666 twice! The rack was closed but I called the number on the back of my Nordstrom card and they said they would handle it first thing in the morning. It took a few days to hit my account but they refunded me that next day. Funny thing is, given my total amount I made a comment when checking out that the purchase was bad luck! So glad the refund was settled immediately although I was short that amount for over a week.


----------



## ariamoux

gottaluvmybags said:


> I love these!  I'm also hunting for a pair ... I had found a pair for $230 at Nordies but one was a display and was beat up while the other one was smaller.  I would've kept them but I was in a spending diet




These were $1-something. Fingers crossed for us [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Michelle1x

Got a few shoes at NR today.  First Ferrangamo for $159, actually a reasonable price for these.  Seems like they are transfers from the full line store.  Then Eileen Fisher sport sandals for $84 and finally Donald J Pliner for $32.


----------



## Michelle1x

DJPs


----------



## krissa

Michelle1x said:


> Got a few shoes at NR today.  First Ferrangamo for $159, actually a reasonable price for these.  Seems like they are transfers from the full line store.  Then Eileen Fisher sport sandals for $84 and finally Donald J Pliner for $32.



Great deal on the ferragamos. Can you share the UPC? Thx!


----------



## Michelle1x

krissa said:


> Great deal on the ferragamos. Can you share the UPC? Thx!



sure upc is
8 017582890587

but there is a "238" on the left which, according to some knowledgeable posters here, means full line store transfer and those tend to be one-offs.


----------



## krissa

Michelle1x said:


> sure upc is
> 
> 8 017582890587
> 
> 
> 
> but there is a "238" on the left which, according to some knowledgeable posters here, means full line store transfer and those tend to be one-offs.




Thx! I know it's a long shot, but I'll still check .


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

ariamoux said:


> Ooooh share a pic of the Chloe! Really great finds




Here you go. It's the crossbody and it was actually $449. I think the color is nut.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Pic of the Jason Wu


----------



## ethanbn819

Does anyone have the upc for the Halogen Twill cape?  I'm trying to track one down. Tia.


----------



## pecknnibble

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Here you go. It's the crossbody and it was actually $449. I think the color is nut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166834




Nice finds!! Definitely a keeper


----------



## mokummeisje

Michelle1x said:


> No not the same... the designer racks in the SF stores are not Tory Burch and Eileen Fisher, they are actual premium designers Pucci, Proenza, high end Michael Kors and Donna Karan etc.  There is a blue sign that say "designer deals" in those stores.  I think the thing in Palo Alto is just a convenience the store manager set up.
> 
> As an example there are about 70 St John items on the SF designer racks right now, a special rounder just with St John.  You might find one or two St John items at any time in Palo Alto.  Not sure what causes individual piecemeal items to go to the other stores though.




What is the  location of the designer Rack in SF. I went to the new one (next to the big mall, sorry not from SF) a few months back and I was not impressed. There was no designer area : (


----------



## krisvoys

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Here you go. It's the crossbody and it was actually $449. I think the color is nut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166834



Love the Chloe! I've been looking for one. And such a great neutral color, congrats!!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

From Ontario Mills. Usually never find anything there.


----------



## Michelle1x

mokummeisje said:


> What is the  location of the designer Rack in SF. I went to the new one (next to the big mall, sorry not from SF) a few months back and I was not impressed. There was no designer area : (



Its upstairs next to the sunglasses.  I know, its very hit and miss.  As someone once said on this thread, the designer sales in the full line stores are June and January, so the Rack designer section fills up in July and Feb.  Then as things get bought, it just sort of whittles down to not much.  Maybe thats when you visited.

The designer stores have signs that clearly say "Designer Deals".  What they have in Palo Alto says "Premium Deals".

I'm talking about clothes only though.  Shoes another thing entirely.  I'm not convinced the "designer stores" get drastically better shoes.


----------



## glasskey

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Found the list that was shared with me back in Feb. so it's possible there are more now.
> 
> 14 - Bellevue, WA
> 
> 16 - Seattle, WA
> 
> 229 - Northbrook, IL
> 
> 274 - Chicago, IL
> 
> 338 - Costa Mesa, CA
> 
> 358 - Woodland Hills, CA
> 
> 431 - San Leandro, CA
> 
> 473 - San Fran, CA
> 
> 515 - Manhattan
> 
> 624  Woodbridge, VA
> 
> and thanks baghagg



Thanks, girl. This list makes sense to me cuz Nordstrom is a west coast company. Only 3 of these are not in WA or CA. Woodland Hills is an old one...I remember going there with my mom as a 3rd grader. I still pop in when I am visiting my parents and it's got treasures if you dig, but is crowded and a bit dirty. Not like NYC, which is good and so shiny.


----------



## carolly88

Jimmy choos size 36 for $172 - awesome pattern!! PM for locations


----------



## PetiteFromSF

carolly88 said:


> Jimmy choos size 36 for $172 - awesome pattern!! PM for locations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167197




So cute! Wish they were a 5.


----------



## Esquared72

Here's my big find from today. Coral AGLs...marked down from $298 to $109.  Still even had the dust bag in the box. Even better? I had $120 in Nordstrom notes, so it's almost like getting them for free! 
View attachment 3167564


----------



## carolly88

elisainthecity said:


> So cute! Wish they were a 5.




Me too &#128546;


----------



## RTA

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Here you go. It's the crossbody and it was actually $449. I think the color is nut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166834



Oh goodness!  That is quite a find! It's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## krisvoys

found these today...


----------



## krisvoys

stuart weitzman heels-$118.75 sz9.5
DVF- 129.97 sz9.5
Vince- 139.97 sz8


----------



## krisvoys

And this Joie jacket came home with me today for 19.90!!


----------



## ptqcangel08

krisvoys said:


> And this Joie jacket came home with me today for 19.90!!




That's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Michelle1x

Remember PAs for the next CTR start on friday


----------



## greenoiloil

krisvoys said:


> And this Joie jacket came home with me today for 19.90!!




nice price&#65281;


----------



## Shopmore

abirkinboy said:


> View attachment 3167737
> 
> Found these Valentino Rockrunners not to long ago with a pair of Chanel espadrilles and Saint Laurent loafers all under $300!




Love the Valentino's!  That is something I hope to find one day.


----------



## kema042290

I got a pair Ferragamo sneakers for 70 bucks on clearance. I wish Clear the Rack was next week so I can get 25 percent off. 

I hate that my city have one Nordstrom Rack... I miss NYC, but I never found such good deals on shoes. I saw a pair of Blondo boots for 40 bucks during the last Clear the Rack. 

The bag and jewelry selection is awful here tho. I go to NR for bags and jewelry vs shoes.


----------



## kema042290

eehlers said:


> Here's my big find from today. Coral AGLs...marked down from $298 to $109.  Still even had the dust bag in the box. Even better? I had $120 in Nordstrom notes, so it's almost like getting them for free!
> View attachment 3167564



I saw a pair of AGL in Black that I may pick up next Monday if they are still there. I go out of town when PA starts so I hope they are there when I come back. 

One thing I love about this city is a lot of people don't know big brand names. Michel Kors is big here, so I can get great deals on stuff because it's not Tory Burch or something super well known.


----------



## meowmix318

krisvoys said:


> And this Joie jacket came home with me today for 19.90!!



Love it


----------



## ShopaholicBunny

My chic black and white finds:
Kate Spade Gabe flats
Tory Burch Tana block heel [emoji175]


----------



## letteshop

abirkinboy said:


> View attachment 3167737
> 
> Found these Valentino Rockrunners not to long ago with a pair of Chanel espadrilles and Saint Laurent loafers all under $300!




You found Chanel espadrilles at the Rack?  Can you post a pic please?


----------



## AnnaFreud

eehlers said:


> Here's my big find from today. Coral AGLs...marked down from $298 to $109.  Still even had the dust bag in the box. Even better? I had $120 in Nordstrom notes, so it's almost like getting them for free!
> View attachment 3167564




I got the exact same ones a few months ago. Shoe twins!


----------



## pecknnibble

abirkinboy said:


> View attachment 3167818
> 
> I found this pair from resort 2015 not to long ago and a friend just bought a pair of black leather classic espadrilles today!




Wow you're so lucky! I've yet to see Chanel at my local racks.


----------



## gail13

abirkinboy said:


> View attachment 3167818
> 
> I found this pair from resort 2015 not to long ago and a friend just bought a pair of black leather classic espadrilles today!



Which Rack did you find these at?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

abirkinboy said:


> View attachment 3167737
> 
> Found these Valentino Rockrunners not to long ago with a pair of Chanel espadrilles and Saint Laurent loafers all under $300!




Nice Finds!! And your friend is lucky as well!


----------



## Esquared72

AnnaFreud said:


> I got the exact same ones a few months ago. Shoe twins!




Nice! I'm loving the fun pop of color.


----------



## Mimmy

abirkinboy said:


> View attachment 3167737
> 
> Found these Valentino Rockrunners not to long ago with a pair of Chanel espadrilles and Saint Laurent loafers all under $300!




Oh, I really like these! Beautiful photo too. Valentino, Chanel and Saint Laurent for less than 300; wow!


----------



## ladycee

abirkinboy said:


> View attachment 3167818
> 
> I found this pair from resort 2015 not to long ago and a friend just bought a pair of black leather classic espadrilles today!




Wow that hurts my heart I just bought the leather black espadrilles from Saks full price ofcourse


----------



## letteshop

abirkinboy said:


> View attachment 3167818
> 
> I found this pair from resort 2015 not to long ago and a friend just bought a pair of black leather classic espadrilles today!




Those are beautiful!!!  Thanks for sharing...lucky girl!!!


----------



## amrx87

went to the rack in eatontown, nj. was able to get a pair of black suede ugg loafers for my husband for $50, but didnt see anything else even halfway worthwhile!


----------



## Lushi

abirkinboy said:


> View attachment 3167818
> 
> I found this pair from resort 2015 not to long ago and a friend just bought a pair of black leather classic espadrilles today!




So jealous


----------



## hannah.hewi.

abirkinboy said:


> View attachment 3167818
> 
> I found this pair from resort 2015 not to long ago and a friend just bought a pair of black leather classic espadrilles today!



holy cow, I think I would pass out if I found those!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

abirkinboy said:


> View attachment 3167818
> 
> I found this pair from resort 2015 not to long ago and a friend just bought a pair of black leather classic espadrilles today!




Oh myyyyy [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jorton

Today picked up a St. John top for $9.97 and Lucy yoga shorts for $6.90


----------



## baghagg

amrx87 said:


> went to the rack in eatontown, nj. was able to get a pair of black suede ugg loafers for my husband for $50, but didnt see anything else even halfway worthwhile!



Went there opening day. ..  big disappointment


----------



## ariamoux

abirkinboy said:


> View attachment 3167818
> 
> I found this pair from resort 2015 not to long ago and a friend just bought a pair of black leather classic espadrilles today!




LOVEEEE, now that's a true treasure!


----------



## twboi

krisvoys said:


> I've been to both the cherry creek and the park meadows, I think both are good. In the past I've prob gotten some better things at the cherry creek one! But I don't think u could go wrong w either!


Thank you do much for your input ! I had so much fun shopping at both locations.


----------



## amrx87

baghagg said:


> Went there opening day. ..  big disappointment



forreal!! and i was so excited to go!


----------



## docswifey

With notes, I paid $56 for this bootie!


----------



## mharri20

PrincessDarbe said:


> From Ontario Mills. Usually never find anything there.



I have been looking for these shoes forever! Great score!



ShopaholicBunny said:


> View attachment 3167778
> 
> 
> My chic black and white finds:
> Kate Spade Gabe flats
> Tory Burch Tana block heel [emoji175]



These TB heels are soooo cute!!!!



abirkinboy said:


> View attachment 3167818
> 
> I found this pair from resort 2015 not to long ago and a friend just bought a pair of black leather classic espadrilles today!



DYING!!!!!


----------



## MrsRed

I've been looking for Valentino sunglasses and finally found this cutie&#9825;




$69.97

I also saw Valentino studded espadrilles in black sandals and Burberry short boots in light brown, sorry no photos


----------



## Dahls

MrsRed said:


> I've been looking for Valentino sunglasses and finally found this cutie&#9825;
> 
> View attachment 3169338
> 
> 
> $69.97
> 
> I also saw Valentino studded espadrilles in black sandals and Burberry short boots in light brown, sorry no photos



Sent u a DM

Also - super cute glasses!!


----------



## borabora1

Was so lucky, found Saint Laurent sac the jour and Chanel jacket!


----------



## borabora1

Here's the Chanel jacket...


----------



## borabora1

More of the jacket..


----------



## borabora1

Buttons..


----------



## qentin

borabora1 said:


> Was so lucky, found Saint Laurent sac the jour and Chanel jacket!




OMG, you are so lucky...it is beautiful!!


----------



## borabora1

Still can't believe the price and its in perfect condition!


----------



## couturely

borabora1 said:


> Was so lucky, found Saint Laurent sac the jour and Chanel jacket!




Wow! Amazing finds!


----------



## AnnaFreud

borabora1 said:


> Was so lucky, found Saint Laurent sac the jour and Chanel jacket!




Congrats!! You hit the NR jackpot today!!


----------



## littlecutie

borabora1 said:


> Was so lucky, found Saint Laurent sac the jour and Chanel jacket!




Congrats!!! Awesome find!!!


----------



## Dahls

borabora1 said:


> Was so lucky, found Saint Laurent sac the jour and Chanel jacket!



Amazing finds!!!!


----------



## pecknnibble

borabora1 said:


> Was so lucky, found Saint Laurent sac the jour and Chanel jacket!




Wow both great finds! How much was the Chanel if you don't mind me asking? It's beautiful and totally wearable!


----------



## borabora1

$199! Original price $5250.


----------



## greenoiloil

borabora1 said:


> $199! Original price $5250.




That's awesome!


----------



## dingdong79

borabora1 said:


> Was so lucky, found Saint Laurent sac the jour and Chanel jacket!




Best score of all time for awesome prices! The jacket alone beats any anything ever posted for that type of markdown.


----------



## hedgwin99

borabora1 said:


> Still can't believe the price and its in perfect condition!




Omg amazing!!


----------



## cassisberry

borabora1 said:


> Here's the Chanel jacket...


what a great find!  enjoy!


----------



## magdalinka

borabora1 said:


> Still can't believe the price and its in perfect condition!


WOW! Let me pick my jay back up.. Deal of a lifetime. Congrats!


----------



## ladycee

borabora1 said:


> Was so lucky, found Saint Laurent sac the jour and Chanel jacket!




Wow that bag is beautiful and congrats on the Chanel


----------



## meowmix318

borabora1 said:


> Was so lucky, found Saint Laurent sac the jour and Chanel jacket!



Wow what a find!


----------



## pepperdiva

borabora1 said:


> Still can't believe the price and its in perfect condition!




Congrats! At whar rack you find these gorgeous pieces and did you just chance upon them?


----------



## vivelebag

borabora1 said:


> Still can't believe the price and its in perfect condition!




Wow!!!! Congrats on your amazing score!


----------



## pcil

borabora1 said:


> Was so lucky, found Saint Laurent sac the jour and Chanel jacket!




Awesome finds!!!!!


----------



## aatang

borabora1 said:


> Here's the Chanel jacket...


Best find ever!!!!! Congrats!!! Wow wow wow!!!!


----------



## amstevens714

borabora1 said:


> Still can't believe the price and its in perfect condition!




What?!?!!?! Insane!


----------



## applecidered

Wow, those are both great finds!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy Cr@p!!!! AMAZING! What location had those gems????



borabora1 said:


> Was so lucky, found Saint Laurent sac the jour and Chanel jacket!


----------



## krisvoys

borabora1 said:


> $199! Original price $5250.



I am just going to echo everyone elses sentiments!! WOW, congratulations! BEST. FIND. EVER!!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

borabora1 said:


> Was so lucky, found Saint Laurent sac the jour and Chanel jacket!




OMG [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] I've been keeping my fingers crossed for a sac de jour (esp. In black!!), beautiful!! And that Chanel jacket is to die for, especially for $199!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## gquinn

borabora1 said:


> Was so lucky, found Saint Laurent sac the jour and Chanel jacket!




Those are INCREDIBLE finds! Congratulations and enjoy!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

borabora1 said:


> Was so lucky, found Saint Laurent sac the jour and Chanel jacket!




OMG best finds ever!! Congrats!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

I went to NR today and found black Aquatalia booties for $49. Is this a good deal?


----------



## glasskey

borabora1 said:


> still can't believe the price and its in perfect condition!




i die.


----------



## lulublue717

Anybody wants this bag? I am going to return it tomorrow but whoever DM me first I will hold under your name when I return. It is retail $3300 and now $1139.97 + tax


----------



## Lushi

borabora1 said:


> Was so lucky, found Saint Laurent sac the jour and Chanel jacket!




Wow wow! I would never thought u can find this bag in rack! And in that price, so jealous


----------



## Pao9

borabora1 said:


> Was so lucky, found Saint Laurent sac the jour and Chanel jacket!







borabora1 said:


> Here's the Chanel jacket...




The most incredible finds ever!!!! Can't believe the price on that jacket!


----------



## borabora1

Naples in Florida


----------



## borabora1

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Holy Cr@p!!!! AMAZING! What location had those gems????



Naples in Florida


----------



## mharri20

borabora1 said:


> Still can't believe the price and its in perfect condition!



HOLY MOLEY!! Fantastic finds! I think it's safe to say that the jacket is going to be one of the best finds on this thread.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Amazing! Seriously the best NR find EVER!



mharri20 said:


> HOLY MOLEY!! Fantastic finds! I think it's safe to say that the jacket is going to be one of the best finds on this thread.





borabora1 said:


> Naples in Florida


----------



## bonheuriz

Great finds! Congrats!!


----------



## bonheuriz

bonheuriz said:


> Great finds! Congrats!!


Does anyone know when is next CTR? Got a pair of SW Pearlize sandals with red label $99. Hope I can match 25% when CTR


----------



## louboutal

borabora1 said:


> Still can't believe the price and its in perfect condition!




Omg I have never been more jealous of a NR find in my life! A huge congrats!!!! It's stunning!


----------



## klynneann

elisainthecity said:


> I went to NR today and found black Aquatalia booties for $49. Is this a good deal?



That's a great deal.


----------



## klynneann

borabora1 said:


> was so lucky, found saint laurent sac the jour and chanel jacket!



omg!  Wow wow wow! !


----------



## krissa

bonheuriz said:


> Does anyone know when is next CTR? Got a pair of SW Pearlize sandals with red label $99. Hope I can match 25% when CTR
> View attachment 3169903



Around Veterans Day weekend. Those are adorbz.


----------



## RackFanatic

borabora1 said:


> Naples in Florida




You have clearly found favor with the shopping gods [emoji106]&#127997; Between that NR in Naples and the outlets at Estero, you are in off-price designer shopping nirvana!


----------



## Jesskiddingyou

bonheuriz said:


> Does anyone know when is next CTR? Got a pair of SW Pearlize sandals with red label $99. Hope I can match 25% when CTR
> View attachment 3169903




Nov 6-11. 5 days this time!


----------



## katlun

borabora1 said:


> Naples in Florida



Makes me want to drive the 2 1/2 hours to Naples to just check out that Rack

Love the purse and the jacket is an unreal find

Go play powerball


----------



## Michelle1x

Where did you find the Chanel inside the rack?  I see it was altered and refurbished, was it in the clearance section, or that new blue tag area (new from online or something like that)?

I used to only look in clearance but they are mixing things up a bit.


----------



## RTA

borabora1 said:


> Was so lucky, found Saint Laurent sac the jour and Chanel jacket!



Amazing finds!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

borabora1 said:


> Still can't believe the price and its in perfect condition!


 
WOWZA!!!! That must be the deal of the century! Congrats!


----------



## deathcookie

borabora1 said:


> Was so lucky, found Saint Laurent sac the jour and Chanel jacket!


Umm CONGRATS and like everyone said you must play the lottery now!


----------



## justonemore

bonheuriz said:


> Does anyone know when is next CTR? Got a pair of SW Pearlize sandals with red label $99. Hope I can match 25% when CTR
> View attachment 3169903




I think it was posted that it starts on 11/6?


----------



## justonemore

Jesskiddingyou said:


> Nov 6-11. 5 days this time!




Yes, thanks Jess!


----------



## deltalady

Picked up these Jimmy Choo's for the company holiday party.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

borabora1 said:


> Naples in Florida



I gotta know....was Chanel hanging on a designer section rack or tucked in with regular merchandise?


----------



## bonheuriz

Jesskiddingyou said:


> Nov 6-11. 5 days this time!




Thanks! Unfortunately I bought them on Oct 23 which will miss the 7 day PA window


----------



## baghagg

borabora1 said:


> Naples in Florida



Florida was not on the list of the high-end NRs, so maybe there's hope for us all lol


----------



## gquinn

baghagg said:


> Florida was not on the list of the high-end NRs, so maybe there's hope for us all lol




Definitely! You just have to do a little extra digging in the racks. I have found many luxury designer items at stores that don't normally carry them.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Anyone interested in these Pradas? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Also saw the brown ones with the green arms.


----------



## JennieC917

gquinn said:


> Definitely! You just have to do a little extra digging in the racks. I have found many luxury designer items at stores that don't normally carry them.



Is there a list of stores that carry them somewhere?


----------



## gquinn

JennieC917 said:


> Is there a list of stores that carry them somewhere?




I believe Shoppinggalnyc was looking into the updated list of stores. In my own experience, I've always found the best deals (on clothing) at the stores that aren't designer because they're mixed in and/or most people don't notice them. Now this isn't true for designer shoes though - I've found almost all my designer shoe treasures at a designer designated rack. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## RackFanatic

Just picked up these Miu Miu shades for 79.97. They're currently on the Nordy website at full price, $415.


----------



## gomi

Hi. May I ask where I can purchase these?  Which rack?


----------



## amrx87

AnnaFreud said:


> Anyone interested in these Pradas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171168
> View attachment 3171169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also saw the brown ones with the green arms.



YES! I need a new pair of designer non-prescription shades, and that color combo is TDF! Which location were there at?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at the usual place 
Chloe bags 










Weitzman nudist


Moschino


----------



## AnnaFreud

amrx87 said:


> YES! I need a new pair of designer non-prescription shades, and that color combo is TDF! Which location were there at?




DM you.


----------



## AnnaFreud

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today at the usual place
> Chloe bags
> View attachment 3171306
> 
> View attachment 3171307
> 
> View attachment 3171308
> 
> View attachment 3171309
> 
> View attachment 3171310
> 
> Weitzman nudist
> View attachment 3171311
> 
> Moschino
> View attachment 3171312
> 
> View attachment 3171313




No one seems to be buying these Alice bags. The 2-3 NRs that I frequent always have at least 4 of them.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Tons of Burberry Brit found today.


----------



## yakusoku.af

AnnaFreud said:


> No one seems to be buying these Alice bags. The 2-3 NRs that I frequent always have at least 4 of them.




Same here. They have 2 in the larger size in a coral color here and they have been here for months with no markdown.


----------



## AnnaFreud

AnnaFreud said:


> Anyone interested in these Pradas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171168
> View attachment 3171169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also saw the brown ones with the green arms.




No more DMs please! Location info has been given out to the first 3 tpfers.


----------



## Michelle1x

AnnaFreud said:


> No one seems to be buying these Alice bags. The 2-3 NRs that I frequent always have at least 4 of them.



I went to a Neiman Marcus last call today and they had a new shipment from Neimans with a large McQueen padlock bag for around $1100 (from 1845, I think).

Looked like the same size as the Chloe, I'd much rather have the McQueen even for a couple hundred more.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

AnnaFreud said:


> No more DMs please! Location info has been given out to the first 3 tpfers.




[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] I always miss it when someone finds round baroques. Seems like they're popping up here and there.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Spotted this Mary Katrantzhou dress for $139.90. Size 8. Dm me if u want the UPC/sku and location


----------



## klynneann

AnnaFreud said:


> No one seems to be buying these Alice bags. The 2-3 NRs that I frequent always have at least 4 of them.





yakusoku.af said:


> Same here. They have 2 in the larger size in a coral color here and they have been here for months with no markdown.



I think the Alice bags were a big miss for Chloe.  Oh well, you can't win them all.


----------



## mharri20

RackFanatic said:


> Just picked up these Miu Miu shades for 79.97. They're currently on the Nordy website at full price, $415.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171236
> View attachment 3171237
> View attachment 3171238



These sunglasses are so cool!


----------



## Fj092406

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today at the usual place
> Chloe bags
> View attachment 3171306
> 
> View attachment 3171307
> 
> View attachment 3171308
> 
> View attachment 3171309
> 
> View attachment 3171310
> 
> Weitzman nudist
> View attachment 3171311
> 
> Moschino
> View attachment 3171312
> 
> View attachment 3171313



Love the moschino!! Did you purchase? If not would you mind to DM me the location. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Spotted this Mary Katrantzhou dress for $139.90. Size 8. Dm me if u want the UPC/sku and location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171643




I already gave the info to someone last night. She will call the store to purchase it this morning. I will share the UPC afterwards.


----------



## bonheuriz

AnnaFreud said:


> Tons of Burberry Brit found today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171318
> View attachment 3171319
> View attachment 3171320
> View attachment 3171321
> View attachment 3171322
> View attachment 3171323



saw exactly the same bbr shirts and coats in Rack this morning. Suspect if we are in the same city


----------



## jorton

Has anyone adjusted the price after seeing the item get marked down on the app?

I purchased a longchamp altered/ refinished a week ago. I just scanned my app and the price is $20.98(I paid $34.97) I think because the tag says JJ(June July). I feel weird going in and telling them I noticed it got marked down, what do you guys think?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

jorton said:


> Has anyone adjusted the price after seeing the item get marked down on the app?
> 
> I purchased a longchamp altered/ refinished a week ago. I just scanned my app and the price is $20.98(I paid $34.97) I think because the tag says JJ(June July). I feel weird going in and telling them I noticed it got marked down, what do you guys think?



The worst that can happen is that they say no


----------



## yakusoku.af

Fj092406 said:


> Love the moschino!! Did you purchase? If not would you mind to DM me the location. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




I didn't buy them, they weren't my size. Just DMed you


----------



## letteshop

Spotted:

Opening Ceremony Jacquard Dress size 4 $139.97


----------



## krisvoys

jorton said:


> Has anyone adjusted the price after seeing the item get marked down on the app?
> 
> I purchased a longchamp altered/ refinished a week ago. I just scanned my app and the price is $20.98(I paid $34.97) I think because the tag says JJ(June July). I feel weird going in and telling them I noticed it got marked down, what do you guys think?



I just did that with the joie jacket I posted a few days ago. I originally purchased it for 42, saw on the app it was down to 19.90 and I went in and asked if I could return and rebuy because I saw it had gone down in price and she said sure thing and rang me up and i was out the door with some extra money in my pocket!


----------



## IStuckACello

jorton said:


> Has anyone adjusted the price after seeing the item get marked down on the app?
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a longchamp altered/ refinished a week ago. I just scanned my app and the price is $20.98(I paid $34.97) I think because the tag says JJ(June July). I feel weird going in and telling them I noticed it got marked down, what do you guys think?




I think receipts say 1 week price adjustment. Don't feel weird, why not get extra money back


----------



## ilovejae

A
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. dvf size 4 $140&#12290;dm for location


----------



## krisvoys

jorton said:


> Has anyone adjusted the price after seeing the item get marked down on the app?
> 
> I purchased a longchamp altered/ refinished a week ago. I just scanned my app and the price is $20.98(I paid $34.97) I think because the tag says JJ(June July). I feel weird going in and telling them I noticed it got marked down, what do you guys think?



I should also add that I had originally purchased the jacket during the last ctr sale and I just rebought it for the cheaper price last Saturday. (Just found my receipt, bought it on the 3rd, got adjusted on the 24th) maybe the lady that did it for me was just super nice or didn't know the rules! Anyways, good luck if u try it!


----------



## krissa

jorton said:


> Has anyone adjusted the price after seeing the item get marked down on the app?
> 
> I purchased a longchamp altered/ refinished a week ago. I just scanned my app and the price is $20.98(I paid $34.97) I think because the tag says JJ(June July). I feel weird going in and telling them I noticed it got marked down, what do you guys think?



They just did markdowns today. I would try. Worst thing they can do is say no.


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

Love this dress! I have it in a coral, I think.


----------



## peacelovesequin

jorton said:


> Has anyone adjusted the price after seeing the item get marked down on the app?
> 
> I purchased a longchamp altered/ refinished a week ago. I just scanned my app and the price is $20.98(I paid $34.97) I think because the tag says JJ(June July). I feel weird going in and telling them I noticed it got marked down, what do you guys think?



I have. I brought the original receipt and showed them the price on the app (which they honored). Go for it!


----------



## Michelle1x

I got a rockstud mini crossbody today for $489.97 in black.  Pics to follow.


----------



## jorton

krisvoys said:


> I should also add that I had originally purchased the jacket during the last ctr sale and I just rebought it for the cheaper price last Saturday. (Just found my receipt, bought it on the 3rd, got adjusted on the 24th) maybe the lady that did it for me was just super nice or didn't know the rules! Anyways, good luck if u try it!





krissa said:


> They just did markdowns today. I would try. Worst thing they can do is say no.





peacelovesequin said:


> I have. I brought the original receipt and showed them the price on the app (which they honored). Go for it!






Thanks everyone. I guess sometimes I just feel awkward that I stalk the app. But the staff are always nice so idk why I'm worried. 

Sadly I was busy today and didn't have time to go. It's exactly a week since I bought it so maybe I will try tomorrow, which would be over the 7 days- but we shall see. How funny would it be if I got it price adjusted and then somehow got it price adjusted again for CTR.... Haha. Sounds a bit of a longshot but hey, a girl can dream of having a Longchamp for $15, right? &#128518;

And krisvoys, I'm surprised they honored that adjustment! You must have got lucky!

By the way, start buying for CTR tomorrow! I've noticed tons of people do PA now so I'm definitely going to start early to try to get the good stuff, especially that there were markdowns!


----------



## Michelle1x

jorton said:


> Thanks everyone. I guess sometimes I just feel awkward that I stalk the app. But the staff are always nice so idk why I'm worried.
> 
> Sadly I was busy today and didn't have time to go. It's exactly a week since I bought it so maybe I will try tomorrow, which would be over the 7 days- but we shall see. How funny would it be if I got it price adjusted and then somehow got it price adjusted again for CTR.... Haha. Sounds a bit of a longshot but hey, a girl can dream of having a Longchamp for $15, right? &#128518;
> 
> And krisvoys, I'm surprised they honored that adjustment! You must have got lucky!
> 
> By the way, start buying for CTR tomorrow! I've noticed tons of people do PA now so I'm definitely going to start early to try to get the good stuff, especially that there were markdowns!



But the altered/refinished are not red tag so you wouldn't get a CTR discount on top of it, right?


----------



## jorton

Michelle1x said:


> But the altered/refinished are not red tag so you wouldn't get a CTR discount on top of it, right?



the altered/ refinished I purchased is showing an even cheaper price on the app, which means it got marked down and should be red tagged I'm pretty sure. I always see red tags on altered refinished stuff once it gets marked down. 

If you see altered refinished from July and earlier it might be marked down! Scan everything!


----------



## jorton

I doubt I could do two price adjustments though. Now that would be extreme couponing ha


----------



## lms910

Bought this one for myself...$120 red tag so will be $90 with PA next week 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also saw the same bag in sunshine yellow $122 red tag 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Anddd McQueen clutch! It had scuffs tho  $669 blue tag I think
	

		
			
		

		
	





DM me for location!


----------



## Graciielu

Hi- I'm not quite familiar with msging in the forum but can you give me the location for the yellow bag longchamp? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lms910

Graciielu said:


> Hi- I'm not quite familiar with msging in the forum but can you give me the location for the yellow bag longchamp? Thanks in advance!




I already responded to three DMs. I think ti may be gone now!


----------



## lms910

camel Longchamp sku!


----------



## rutabaga

^damn! lucky lady, enjoy!


----------



## pcil

Michelle1x said:


> I got a rockstud mini crossbody today for $489.97 in black.  Pics to follow.



can't wait for pic! and if you decide to return, pls lmk


----------



## pcil

lms910 said:


> Bought this one for myself...$120 red tag so will be $90 with PA next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172788
> 
> 
> Also saw the same bag in sunshine yellow $122 red tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172789
> 
> 
> Anddd McQueen clutch! It had scuffs tho  $669 blue tag I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172791
> View attachment 3172792
> 
> 
> DM me for location!



Nice!! Do you have upc for the yellow?


----------



## lms910

lms910 said:


> Bought this one for myself...$120 red tag so will be $90 with PA next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172788
> 
> 
> Also saw the same bag in sunshine yellow $122 red tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172789
> 
> 
> Anddd McQueen clutch! It had scuffs tho  $669 blue tag I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172791
> View attachment 3172792
> 
> 
> DM me for location!




Sorry tpfers but the yellow is gone!


----------



## smshopper

Returning this Jimmy Choo bag. Pm me if you want the location.


----------



## jorton

Thanks for everyone's advice. So I thought I'd try my luck with the coral Longchamp. I went in to return a few things and I asked a younger girl to price adjust. She said "yeah sure!" And didn't even look at the dates(I was on the 8th day). I love NR!!! I have a longchamp le pliage now for just $20! So happy!


Someone here was looking for St John. Saw this today, pm for location. Also saw these D&G heels if anyone is interested. Never really see D&G at mine.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

jorton said:


> Thanks for everyone's advice. So I thought I'd try my luck with the coral Longchamp. I went in to return a few things and I asked a younger girl to price adjust. She said "yeah sure!" And didn't even look at the dates(I was on the 8th day). I love NR!!! I have a longchamp le pliage now for just $20! So happy!
> 
> 
> Someone here was looking for St John. Saw this today, pm for location. Also saw these D&G heels if anyone is interested. Never really see D&G at mine.



Awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted this today
Dm me if you want the location


----------



## meowmix318

Purchased a Burberry Brit 'Warrington' Slim Double Breasted Peacoat today and will be $225 (before tax) with the price adjustment


----------



## meowmix318

Spotted this Givenchy bag on my Nordstrom Rack visit this afternoon


----------



## meowmix318

Not that these are a deal or anything but seeing these made me laugh  and thought I would share here


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

^ Well, they mad me laugh too. So, thanks.


----------



## Michelle1x

Rockstud and Minkoff bag purchased yesterday


----------



## hedgwin99

Michelle1x said:


> Rockstud and Minkoff bag purchased yesterday




Can I hire you to find another Rockstud bag for me!!! You have amazing luck!! Congrats [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Michelle1x

hedgwin99 said:


> Can I hire you to find another Rockstud bag for me!!! You have amazing luck!! Congrats [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;



I have a theory that it is my location.  These are all from SF bay area racks, close proximity to the SF flagship store.

I have good luck with handbags but not so much clothes or shoes.


----------



## hedgwin99

Michelle1x said:


> I have a theory that it is my location.  These are all from SF bay area racks, close proximity to the SF flagship store.
> 
> 
> 
> I have good luck with handbags but not so much clothes or shoes.




I'm a bag gal!! Help me please!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## meowmix318

WhitleyGilbert said:


> ^ Well, they mad me laugh too. So, thanks.




Glad that someone else found them to be funny too


----------



## Cardinal

Spotted today! Dolce & Gabbana Black Flower Strappy Sandal, retail $1095, after CTR $225. PM if you want the location--


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Michelle1x said:


> I have a theory that it is my location.  These are all from SF bay area racks, close proximity to the SF flagship store.
> 
> I have good luck with handbags but not so much clothes or shoes.



I found my Large Classic Monogram YSL handbag in black in the SF Bay Area a few months ago.

As for clothes, no amazing deals. The best items I found in the SF Bay Area was a Red Valentino dress from $625 to $39.90 and a Burberry London trench (missing belt) for $500.


----------



## Mimmy

meowmix318 said:


> Not that these are a deal or anything but seeing these made me laugh  and thought I would share here




Thanks for the post; they made me smile! [emoji1]


----------



## smshopper

Spotted and held under my name. Pm me if you want them.


----------



## pcil

Michelle1x said:


> Rockstud and Minkoff bag purchased yesterday




Love!!! Congrats!


----------



## meowmix318

Mimmy said:


> Thanks for the post; they made me smile! [emoji1]




Glad to brighten your day for the moment


----------



## Juliex3

meowmix318 said:


> Spotted this Givenchy bag on my Nordstrom Rack visit this afternoon



Very interested in getting this bag! What Rack was this?


----------



## krisvoys

saw these today...
Vince moto leggings


----------



## krisvoys

Vince leather jacket


----------



## krisvoys

Delman (block kitten heels)


----------



## krisvoys

Sorry...the vince jacket is 409.97 (310 after ctr) and the delmans were 119.40 (90 after ctr)


----------



## Giosach

Michelle1x said:


> Rockstud and Minkoff bag purchased yesterday


The black one is pretty!!! I do not see anything like this at my close by store...nice find.


----------



## meowmix318

Juliex3 said:


> Very interested in getting this bag! What Rack was this?




West Covina


----------



## ariamoux

You guysssss.... OMG.


----------



## Michelle1x

jorton said:


> Thanks for everyone's advice. So I thought I'd try my luck with the coral Longchamp. I went in to return a few things and I asked a younger girl to price adjust. She said "yeah sure!" And didn't even look at the dates(I was on the 8th day). I love NR!!! I have a longchamp le pliage now for just $20! So happy!
> 
> 
> Someone here was looking for St John. Saw this today, pm for location. Also saw these D&G heels if anyone is interested. Never really see D&G at mine.



I'm the one who likes St John but I am bought out for this CTR.... UNLESS somebody sees this item- I have a matching dress and I would splurge for the topper.


----------



## gquinn

ariamoux said:


> View attachment 3173524
> View attachment 3173526
> 
> 
> You guysssss.... OMG.




Holy smokes!!! Did you buy them? May I know size and location please?


----------



## krisvoys

ahhhhhhhhhhh!!! congratulations! Those are amazing!


----------



## pecknnibble

ariamoux said:


> View attachment 3173524
> View attachment 3173526
> 
> 
> You guysssss.... OMG.




Wow amazing find!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

ariamoux said:


> View attachment 3173524
> View attachment 3173526
> 
> 
> You guysssss.... OMG.




OMG!! [emoji7] If they're your size then congrats!!! If by any chance they are not and they're size 8-9, PLEASE LMK!!


----------



## Michelle1x

ariamoux said:


> View attachment 3173524
> View attachment 3173526
> 
> 
> You guysssss.... OMG.


How much for those Chanels?  Red tag or blue tag?  TIA!


----------



## letteshop

ariamoux said:


> View attachment 3173524
> View attachment 3173526
> 
> 
> You guysssss.... OMG.




OMG...you guys are so lucky with your Chanel finds!!!  Great find!!


----------



## dingdong79

All these Chanel sightings [emoji93]


----------



## leesibeth

jorton said:


> Thanks for everyone's advice. So I thought I'd try my luck with the coral Longchamp. I went in to return a few things and I asked a younger girl to price adjust. She said "yeah sure!" And didn't even look at the dates(I was on the 8th day). I love NR!!! I have a longchamp le pliage now for just $20! So happy!
> 
> 
> Someone here was looking for St John. Saw this today, pm for location. Also saw these D&G heels if anyone is interested. Never really see D&G at mine.



Omg!  At what store did you find those Dolce & Gabbanas? I missed them when Nordies had them on sale and I've been kicking myself since!!


----------



## gquinn

Michelle1x said:


> Rockstud and Minkoff bag purchased yesterday




Congrats on your goodies!


----------



## gquinn

No more PMs please! Gave location to several TPFers. 

Saw these Valentino rockstud bracelets/cuffs for $159.97 each. They seem to have a couple of them in gold hardware and Noir (ruthenium). PM me for store location.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Is anyone interested in this?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Spotted these


----------



## smiley13tree

elisainthecity said:


> I found my Large Classic Monogram YSL handbag in black in the SF Bay Area a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> As for clothes, no amazing deals. The best items I found in the SF Bay Area was a Red Valentino dress from $625 to $39.90 and a Burberry London trench (missing belt) for $500.




Which racks in particular do you have luck with?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Are these really the original price for these Choos? [emoji102]


----------



## ilovejae

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Are these really the original price for these Choos? [emoji102]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174001




might be runway shoes


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

These are at Buckhead on the Marc by Marc Jacobs rack. There is a tiny scratch at the top


----------



## Colaluvstrvl




----------



## Colaluvstrvl




----------



## Kealakai

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Are these really the original price for these Choos? [emoji102]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174001


I seen these at my store once and I think it is the correct retail because of the Swarovski crystals lining the heel.


----------



## gquinn

How many of you ladies were able to grab a Valentino Rocketed cuff/bracelet? I had an overwhelming number of PMs and am hoping most were able to get one. 

Let us know please.


----------



## greenoiloil

Michelle1x said:


> Rockstud and Minkoff bag purchased yesterday




Great find!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Found this today for $124.97. Now that I'm home and inspecting it, it looks to be mistagged. Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Also found this Kate Spade for $67.20


----------



## gquinn

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Found this today for $124.97. Now that I'm home and inspecting it, it looks to be mistagged. Does anyone know the name of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174196




I don't know the style but that sounds like a steal for a Marc Jacobs! If you don't keep it, Iet us know


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

gquinn said:


> I don't know the style but that sounds like a steal for a Marc Jacobs! If you don't keep it, Iet us know




Looks like it's the Antonia but it's missing the long strap


----------



## bakeacookie

Wrong thread


----------



## Michelle1x

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Found this today for $124.97. Now that I'm home and inspecting it, it looks to be mistagged. Does anyone know the name of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174196



Marc Jacobs Antonia and that is an INCREDIBLE deal.

Edit: NVM I see somebody already answered.

But anyway, the Antonia is one of these iconic bags that Rack sells routinely as a blue tag.  The list is around $1250 and the blue tag price is around $750 (depending on size).  If you are lucky you can find one as a red tag for around $450-$599 making a CTR price of $300-$450.  You got it for a giveaway.

They had a green one at the SF rack for red tag $437 recently, I considered it but I bought the rockstud so couldn't do it.  After CTR it would have been $327 which  I thought was a great deal also.


----------



## jorton

Yes the price of that Marc Jacobs is insane! I've seen MBMJ for more than that! Keep it! 

And the amethyst longchamp that's $89 I've seen at mine. Love the color but not the price so much!


----------



## JNH14

Lot's of AGL shoes-none worn and refurbished at the Alpharetta Rack...originally $330 marked to $159 or less-with the extra 25% will be cheaper.  Saw blue, tan, and grey flats with the snake pattern on the toes.  Pedro Garcia sandals in size 8 that were $445 for $159.  They were all size thirty eights and a few were size 10 or 38.5.


I got the AGL wedge in pewter for $104 and will go back for a price adjustment next week. Also, got Tori wedges for $121.


----------



## Michelle1x

jorton said:


> Yes the price of that Marc Jacobs is insane! I've seen MBMJ for more than that! Keep it!
> 
> And the amethyst longchamp that's $89 I've seen at mine. Love the color but not the price so much!



Right- Rack has procured a whole bunch of different size Le Pilages, showing up at all the stores now... the nylon are priced in the $80s and the leather around $300 iirc.  So no blowout deals on these although if you want one, this is anniversary sale pricing so not bad.

The good news is with a larger inventory of these, some will be returns etc and show up at cheap red tag prices.


----------



## lvlouis

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Is anyone interested in this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173946




I'm interested. Which rack had these?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

lvlouis said:


> I'm interested. Which rack had these?




Someone else inboxed me and I gave them the location. Not sure if they were able to get it.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Michelle1x said:


> Marc Jacobs Antonia and that is an INCREDIBLE deal.
> 
> Edit: NVM I see somebody already answered.
> 
> But anyway, the Antonia is one of these iconic bags that Rack sells routinely as a blue tag.  The list is around $1250 and the blue tag price is around $750 (depending on size).  If you are lucky you can find one as a red tag for around $450-$599 making a CTR price of $300-$450.  You got it for a giveaway.
> 
> They had a green one at the SF rack for red tag $437 recently, I considered it but I bought the rockstud so couldn't do it.  After CTR it would have been $327 which  I thought was a great deal also.




Thanks for all the info!! It was red tagged so I should be able to get the price adjustment which would be incredible!


----------



## newport5236

Michelle1x said:


> Right- Rack has procured a whole bunch of different size Le Pilages, showing up at all the stores now... the nylon are priced in the $80s and the leather around $300 iirc.  So no blowout deals on these although if you want one, this is anniversary sale pricing so not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is with a larger inventory of these, some will be returns etc and show up at cheap red tag prices.




Yes! I have been noticing this also.  I saw a red cuir a while ago at one of the racks for less than 200 (refinished).  My phone was dead so I wasn't able to share it here.  You can definitely find good deals on these bags now, but it also probably depends which rack you go to.  Some of them have hardly any good finds.  Also be sure to inspect the bags carefully for discoloration, scuffs, etc.


----------



## jorton

Michelle1x said:


> Right- Rack has procured a whole bunch of different size Le Pilages, showing up at all the stores now... the nylon are priced in the $80s and the leather around $300 iirc.  So no blowout deals on these although if you want one, this is anniversary sale pricing so not bad.
> 
> The good news is with a larger inventory of these, some will be returns etc and show up at cheap red tag prices.



Yeah I figured it was from the anniversary sale due to the price tag... I like it but I agree we just have to hope for more longchamp refurbs!

And yeah I saw some le pliage a few months ago in a cobalt blue, nice color but even the small ones were $90


----------



## krissa

Ysl purse $749 maroon. Sorry for the sucky pic. Blue tag. Pm for info. 







Idk why my pic isn't working. I think it's this purse tho. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Saint-L...code=40-102064489-2&ecid=NMCIGoogleProductAds


----------



## ariamoux

krisvoys said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh!!! congratulations! Those are amazing!



Thank you!!! 



pecknnibble said:


> Wow amazing find!



Thanks 



NicoleAngelina said:


> OMG!! [emoji7] If they're your size then congrats!!! If by any chance they are not and they're size 8-9, PLEASE LMK!!



I know!! they were my size so I snatched them up!! Thank you 



Michelle1x said:


> How much for those Chanels?  Red tag or blue tag?  TIA!



I'll DM you! 


letteshop said:


> OMG...you guys are so lucky with your Chanel finds!!!  Great find!!



Thank you 


dingdong79 said:


> All these Chanel sightings [emoji93]



I know its a magical season!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

krissa said:


> Ysl purse $749 maroon. Sorry for the sucky pic. Blue tag. Pm for info.




I can't see the pic.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

krissa said:


> Ysl purse $749 maroon. Sorry for the sucky pic. Blue tag. Pm for info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk why my pic isn't working. I think it's this purse tho.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Saint-L...code=40-102064489-2&ecid=NMCIGoogleProductAds




Id love the location but your PM box is full


----------



## krissa

Purse was just purchased.


----------



## Lushi

krissa said:


> Ysl purse $749 maroon. Sorry for the sucky pic. Blue tag. Pm for info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk why my pic isn't working. I think it's this purse tho.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Saint-L...code=40-102064489-2&ecid=NMCIGoogleProductAds




Please dm location ! Thank you


----------



## krissa

Lushi said:


> Please dm location ! Thank you




Bag was purchased. Sorry.


----------



## Lushi

krissa said:


> Bag was purchased. Sorry.




Aww. So sad. But thank you


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

krissa said:


> Purse was just purchased.




Glad someone was able to give it a good home!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3174044




Is this still available? :/


----------



## JNH14

lvlouis said:


> I'm interested. Which rack had these?


 


The Northpoint Rack also had these in Alpharetta, GA...purple Longchamp LePliage bags


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

elisainthecity said:


> Is this still available? :/




It was at the store when I left yesterday


----------



## TinksDelite

Hey all.. I'm a total newbie.  The first Rack near me opened a couple of weeks ago. I've gotten a couple of things (not huge deals) AG Jeans, DVF wrap dresses, Tory Burch pumps; but on Friday I scored a .01 item by total accident!!

Nanette Lepore Romper $148.00







It was marked for around $31.xx and I almost didn't get it because it had a small hole and they wouldn't give me any extra off (again newbie here), but they took it back to alterations & fixed it in a jiffy.  What a surprise when the cashier told me it had rung up for a penny!


----------



## meowmix318

TinksDelite said:


> Hey all.. I'm a total newbie.  The first Rack near me opened a couple of weeks ago. I've gotten a couple of things (not huge deals) AG Jeans, DVF wrap dresses, Tory Burch pumps; but on Friday I scored a .01 item by total accident!!
> 
> Nanette Lepore Romper $148.00
> 
> images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/0/optimized/8506260_fpx.tif?wid=1200&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=sharp2&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg
> 
> It was marked for around $31.xx and I almost didn't get it because it had a small hole and they wouldn't give me any extra off (again newbie here), but they took it back to alterations & fixed it in a jiffy.  What a surprise when the cashier told me it had rung up for a penny!



Welcome to the nordstrom rack world and congrats on the score!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

I seriously need to put myself on a Rack timeout. Found this today. Still debating


----------



## ngocphan91

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I seriously need to put myself on a Rack timeout. Found this today. Still debating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174880




[emoji79] no brainer girl. Get it! [emoji23][emoji106]


----------



## krisvoys

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I seriously need to put myself on a Rack timeout. Found this today. Still debating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174880



Such a gorgeous color!! I too vote to keep it!


----------



## ladycee

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I seriously need to put myself on a Rack timeout. Found this today. Still debating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174880




Love! We are in the same city I don't get so lucky lol


----------



## pecknnibble

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I seriously need to put myself on a Rack timeout. Found this today. Still debating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174880




Buy it now and consider later?

Although I, too, have found that I've been buying way too much 'great deal' stuff from rack that I normally wouldn't buy otherwise. [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## babycinnamon

pecknnibble said:


> Buy it now and consider later?
> 
> Although I, too, have found that I've been buying way too much 'great deal' stuff from rack that I normally wouldn't buy otherwise. [emoji28][emoji28]




+1 to everything ! Sometimes you have to ask yourself if you REALLY love it or if you're just getting it cuz it's a great deal &#129300; 

But really though..given the 90 day return policy, I'd buy now and think about it later! It probably won't be there later if you leave it behind!


----------



## Michelle1x

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I seriously need to put myself on a Rack timeout. Found this today. Still debating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174880



Is that the McQueen medium padlock bag?  Great deal if it is that one.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Michelle1x said:


> Is that the McQueen medium padlock bag?  Great deal if it is that one.




It's the croc embossed leather duffel


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

ladycee said:


> Love! We are in the same city I don't get so lucky lol




I have been getting lucky early. I started taking an early workout class on the weekend and stop by after since it's close by. Now if only the rockstud shoe gods would grace me with a pair lol


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

pecknnibble said:


> Buy it now and consider later?
> 
> Although I, too, have found that I've been buying way too much 'great deal' stuff from rack that I normally wouldn't buy otherwise. [emoji28][emoji28]




Yes I bought it. It's a beautiful bag and I figure I saved so much yesterday with the steal I got on the Marc Jacobs [emoji16]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Michelle1x said:


> Marc Jacobs Antonia and that is an INCREDIBLE deal.
> 
> Edit: NVM I see somebody already answered.
> 
> But anyway, the Antonia is one of these iconic bags that Rack sells routinely as a blue tag.  The list is around $1250 and the blue tag price is around $750 (depending on size).  If you are lucky you can find one as a red tag for around $450-$599 making a CTR price of $300-$450.  You got it for a giveaway.
> 
> They had a green one at the SF rack for red tag $437 recently, I considered it but I bought the rockstud so couldn't do it.  After CTR it would have been $327 which  I thought was a great deal also.




Saw a rosewood one today at the same Rack for $749!


----------



## Michelle1x

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I have been getting lucky early. I started taking an early workout class on the weekend and stop by after since it's close by. Now if only the rockstud shoe gods would grace me with a pair lol



Thats my same trick, go early right when it opens.  I think thats the secret, seriously.


----------



## krisvoys

Michelle1x said:


> Thats my same trick, go early right when it opens.  I think thats the secret, seriously.



Do you tend to find better stuff on the weekends or it doesn't really matter?


----------



## JNH14

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I seriously need to put myself on a Rack timeout. Found this today. Still debating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174880


 


Unfortunately, I got on such a bag kick when I joined this forum 9 years ago-that now I have way too many...and many of them I can't sell from Mui Mui to Prada.  I got the bug because everything was such a great deal and I was just keeping up with all the other purse lovers...
Now I wish I had some of that money I spent back!  JMHO!~


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

KILLER red tag section at NR Union Square. I saw Roberto Cavalli, Akris, Proenza Schouler, Lanvin, Tadashi Shoji, Rag & Bone and more. 

This Tadashi Shoji dress was STUNNING, but too big (size 10): 
http://www.tadashishoji.com/anv1903m-wh-pl-passementerie-seashell-drop-waist-dress

I bought the following (all red tag, so will PA during CTR): 

Black Proenza dress $127.50.

Grey Joie Dress: 51.91

White Rebecca Taylor Dress: $52.50

White Red Valentino Tote (they had another in stock that was somewhat scuffed up): 122.25

PM me if you want any tag #'s.


----------



## pecknnibble

elisainthecity said:


> [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] I always miss it when someone finds round baroques. Seems like they're popping up here and there.




Would you want these? PM me for location!


----------



## krissa

Black valentino rockstud tote back for $789. Too busy to reply to dms, but it's at city center under Angie.


----------



## lms910

krissa said:


> Black valentino rockstud tote back for $789. Too busy to reply to dms, but it's at city center under Angie.




Just got it under my name! They are calling me back for shipping


----------



## lms910

krissa said:


> Black valentino rockstud tote back for $789. Too busy to reply to dms, but it's at city center under Angie.




THANK YOU! She's coming my way!!! I have been on a Valentino hunt since all of y'alls reveals!!! Can't wait to do a reveal!!


----------



## ladycee

lms910 said:


> THANK YOU! She's coming my way!!! I have been on a Valentino hunt since all of y'alls reveals!!! Can't wait to do a reveal!!




Congrats


----------



## ariamoux

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I seriously need to put myself on a Rack timeout. Found this today. Still debating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174880




That is a BEAUTIFUL bag!!! Congrats on a great find


----------



## pecknnibble

I rarely find anything good on Sundays but lucked out today and found a pair of Chloe Gala wedges.





Also, saw these in case anyone's interested. 





Miu Miu red tagged for $134.96 before PA



More baroques. I purchased the brown one on the bottom FYI.


----------



## babycinnamon

lms910 said:


> THANK YOU! She's coming my way!!! I have been on a Valentino hunt since all of y'alls reveals!!! Can't wait to do a reveal!!




Awesome!! It's so great that people can all share intel here and get some amazing deals. Can't wait to see pics once you get it!!


----------



## Fj092406

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I seriously need to put myself on a Rack timeout. Found this today. Still debating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174880



I'm obsessed with McQueen but every time I find a bag at the rack it is $1000+. This is such a great deal. &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Michelle1x

can someone with the app please check the prices on these for me- it was one of those UPCs that was hard to read but was one of these #'s.... TIA!
0 88877 49620 2
-or-
0 00077 49620 2

thanks!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

pecknnibble said:


> Would you want these? PM me for location!
> 
> View attachment 3175167



Yes please! Where is this?


----------



## bubblevita

Michelle1x said:


> can someone with the app please check the prices on these for me- it was one of those UPCs that was hard to read but was one of these #'s.... TIA!
> 0 88877 49620 2
> -or-
> 0 00077 49620 2
> 
> thanks!!



neither of them came up. I also tried different combinations of 0s and 8s but they were all invalid.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Michelle1x said:


> can someone with the app please check the prices on these for me- it was one of those UPCs that was hard to read but was one of these #'s.... TIA!
> 0 88877 49620 2
> -or-
> 0 00077 49620 2
> 
> thanks!!



both of these say "Invalid UPC or UPC not found" for me.

ETA: oops looks like someone else also answered this right before me.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

There were a bunch of Chloe Alice satchels at the Market Street Rack today.


----------



## peacelovesequin

I saw these Jimmy Choo 'Demi' sneakers. PM for location/UPC. 

Also found a pair of Timberland boots for a penny!


----------



## LuxAddicted

Got this yesterday. It was pretty scratched up but after some intensive leather conditioning at home, it looks much better. Too bad not eligible for CTR. Sending it off to my gf tomorrow


----------



## pecknnibble

LuxAddicted said:


> Got this yesterday. It was pretty scratched up but after some intensive leather conditioning at home, it looks much better. Too bad not eligible for CTR. Sending it off to my gf tomorrow




They're beautiful! How sweet of you [emoji4]


----------



## PetiteFromSF

LuxAddicted said:


> Got this yesterday. It was pretty scratched up but after some intensive leather conditioning at home, it looks much better. Too bad not eligible for CTR. Sending it off to my gf tomorrow



Gorgeous! Congrats on your find!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Here are somethings I picked up recently: 
AGLs will be $28.50 after PA!! They're literally brand new with box & dust bag! (They appear to have a general UPC, but if you'd like a stab at trying to finding a pair PM me for the UPC since this is a resellers dream haha)

The next is a DVF lace romper from $498 to $55 after PA

Next is a orange Giorgio Armani Blazer from $1,995 to $199, would've liked it more if it was black but I know I can make the orange work  (found this about a month & a half ago)

Burberry belts from $20-25 after PA!

M by Missoni Scarf & Belt for $25 each. (Found these about a month ago)


----------



## PetiteFromSF

NicoleAngelina said:


> Here are somethings I picked up recently:
> AGLs will be $28.50 after PA!! They're literally brand new with box & dust bag! (They appear to have a general UPC, but if you'd like a stab at trying to finding a pair PM me for the UPC since this is a resellers dream haha)
> 
> The next is a DVF lace romper from $498 to $55 after PA
> 
> Next is a orange Giorgio Armani Blazer from $1,995 to $199, would've liked it more if it was black but I know I can make the orange work  (found this about a month & a half ago)
> 
> Burberry belts from $20-25 after PA!
> 
> M by Missoni Scarf & Belt for $25 each. (Found these about a month ago)
> 
> View attachment 3175436
> View attachment 3175437
> View attachment 3175440
> View attachment 3175442
> 
> View attachment 3175463
> 
> View attachment 3175468
> View attachment 3175469



Omg! Major win on the Burberry belts and Missoni scarves! If you don't use them, they would be fabulous Christmas presents. 

The romper is super cute and I like the color of the orange - it's the perfect shade.

Great finds!


----------



## Michelle1x

thanks all for checking that UPC for me!  I'm not surprised it didn't come up.

That is an item that I actually bought once and returned to a store.  It has been sitting there for a few mos.  I wondered if it had gone down or gone to a penny.  I know that when I bought jewelry before, and tried to return it much later, the UPC was gone.  Maybe the same thing happened which makes me wonder what would happen if somebody tried to buy it.  The tag still says $159.


----------



## Michelle1x

NicoleAngelina said:


> Here are somethings I picked up recently:
> AGLs will be $28.50 after PA!! They're literally brand new with box & dust bag! (They appear to have a general UPC, but if you'd like a stab at trying to finding a pair PM me for the UPC since this is a resellers dream haha)
> 
> The next is a DVF lace romper from $498 to $55 after PA
> 
> Next is a orange Giorgio Armani Blazer from $1,995 to $199, would've liked it more if it was black but I know I can make the orange work  (found this about a month & a half ago)
> 
> Burberry belts from $20-25 after PA!
> 
> M by Missoni Scarf & Belt for $25 each. (Found these about a month ago)
> 
> View attachment 3175436
> View attachment 3175437
> View attachment 3175440
> View attachment 3175442
> 
> View attachment 3175463
> 
> View attachment 3175468
> View attachment 3175469



Incredible deal on those AGLs!


----------



## jorton

Michelle1x said:


> thanks all for checking that UPC for me!  I'm not surprised it didn't come up.
> 
> That is an item that I actually bought once and returned to a store.  It has been sitting there for a few mos.  I wondered if it had gone down or gone to a penny.  I know that when I bought jewelry before, and tried to return it much later, the UPC was gone.  Maybe the same thing happened which makes me wonder what would happen if somebody tried to buy it.  The tag still says $159.



No harm in asking at the register! When the app can't find things I always just ask them if they can scan it and see if it got marked down again &#128513;

Sadly even if it doesn't come up in the app it's usually not a penny. I've tried lol


----------



## nova_girl

A few pages back someone posted about being double charged at the register, and today that happened to me. I bought a pair of shoes and the SA scanned the bottom of each shoe so it was as if I bought two pairs. I didn't notice until I got home and it made me realize that I need to do a better job of checking the total at the register and making sure everything is scanned properly. Once I got home I called the store and the SA took down my receipt number and said the manager would call me back. I got the call about an hour later and the manager apologized and said she would credit one of the charges to my card. About 10 seconds after we hung up I got an email receipt of the return and I'll check my online account in a few days to make sure the return went through.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

elisainthecity said:


> Omg! Major win on the Burberry belts and Missoni scarves! If you don't use them, they would be fabulous Christmas presents.
> 
> The romper is super cute and I like the color of the orange - it's the perfect shade.
> 
> Great finds!



Thanks! It was definitely a delicate waiting game on those burberry belts!! 
And I turn 21 in a few weeks so i'm thinking the romper will be great for that 



Michelle1x said:


> Incredible deal on those AGLs!



Thank you!! These had been sitting at my rack for months now, so im glad i finally got them haha.


----------



## Glittermob

Is anyone looking for a longchamp cuir? My store has a worn and refinished dark tan one for 167 ish. It does have a small stain on it. PM if you want the store location.


----------



## Glittermob

Im new and I cant figure out how to post a pic of the purse but if you google le pliage cure without long strap the nordstrom page should pop up. Its a Nordstrom exclusive product.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

NicoleAngelina said:


> Here are somethings I picked up recently:
> AGLs will be $28.50 after PA!! They're literally brand new with box & dust bag! (They appear to have a general UPC, but if you'd like a stab at trying to finding a pair PM me for the UPC since this is a resellers dream haha)
> 
> The next is a DVF lace romper from $498 to $55 after PA
> 
> Next is a orange Giorgio Armani Blazer from $1,995 to $199, would've liked it more if it was black but I know I can make the orange work  (found this about a month & a half ago)
> 
> Burberry belts from $20-25 after PA!
> 
> M by Missoni Scarf & Belt for $25 each. (Found these about a month ago)
> 
> View attachment 3175436
> View attachment 3175437
> View attachment 3175440
> View attachment 3175442
> 
> View attachment 3175463
> 
> View attachment 3175468
> View attachment 3175469




Great deals! I've been looking for Burberry belts but haven't come across them yet.


----------



## ptqcangel08

My finds are usually not as good as the ladies here, but I'm excited about these earrings I found for $29.25 after PA.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Also- forgot to post this from last CTR:
Balenciaga Sweatshirt from $615 to $65!


----------



## ilovejae

NicoleAngelina said:


> Also- forgot to post this from last CTR:
> Balenciaga Sweatshirt from $615 to $65!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175584




wow congratulations


----------



## IStuckACello

Glittermob said:


> Is anyone looking for a longchamp cuir? My store has a worn and refinished dark tan one for 167 ish. It does have a small stain on it. PM if you want the store location.




I tried pm-ing you but didn't work. If you haven't given it out yet I would like it-please message me! Thanks!


----------



## bexiu16

I've been trying to dm you for location of the longchamp cuir. I'd love to know the location if it is still available. Thanks so much! @glittermob


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted these today 
Miu Miu


----------



## pecknnibble

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted these today
> Miu Miu
> View attachment 3175619




Love them!


----------



## meowmix318

NicoleAngelina said:


> Here are somethings I picked up recently:
> AGLs will be $28.50 after PA!! They're literally brand new with box & dust bag! (They appear to have a general UPC, but if you'd like a stab at trying to finding a pair PM me for the UPC since this is a resellers dream haha)
> 
> The next is a DVF lace romper from $498 to $55 after PA
> 
> Next is a orange Giorgio Armani Blazer from $1,995 to $199, would've liked it more if it was black but I know I can make the orange work  (found this about a month & a half ago)
> 
> Burberry belts from $20-25 after PA!
> 
> M by Missoni Scarf & Belt for $25 each. (Found these about a month ago)
> 
> View attachment 3175436
> View attachment 3175437
> View attachment 3175440
> View attachment 3175442
> 
> View attachment 3175463
> 
> View attachment 3175468
> View attachment 3175469



Love all your finds


----------



## Glittermob

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted these today
> Miu Miu
> View attachment 3175619


Love those!


----------



## ladycee

elisainthecity said:


> There were a bunch of Chloe Alice satchels at the Market Street Rack today.




How much?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

ladycee said:


> How much?




I believe they were ~$900. There were also two medium Baylee bags. Didn't check the price though.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

nova_girl said:


> A few pages back someone posted about being double charged at the register, and today that happened to me. I bought a pair of shoes and the SA scanned the bottom of each shoe so it was as if I bought two pairs. I didn't notice until I got home and it made me realize that I need to do a better job of checking the total at the register and making sure everything is scanned properly. Once I got home I called the store and the SA took down my receipt number and said the manager would call me back. I got the call about an hour later and the manager apologized and said she would credit one of the charges to my card. About 10 seconds after we hung up I got an email receipt of the return and I'll check my online account in a few days to make sure the return went through.


That happened to me once! The SA double charged a pair of jeans and did not charge a pair of AGLs (that were 104 plus tax). Yes, I did go back to have the receipt adjusted and I had the hardest time making her understand what I wanted. The jeans were about 12.00 BTW.


----------



## Fj092406

NicoleAngelina said:


> Also- forgot to post this from last CTR:
> Balenciaga Sweatshirt from $615 to $65!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175584



Looks so cozy!


----------



## nova_girl

BeautyAddict58 said:


> That happened to me once! The SA double charged a pair of jeans and did not charge a pair of AGLs (that were 104 plus tax). Yes, I did go back to have the receipt adjusted and I had the hardest time making her understand what I wanted. The jeans were about 12.00 BTW.



I'm sorry it happened to you too! I'm definitely going to be more aware when I check out now, but I'm glad that the Rack resolved the issue quickly.


----------



## Michelle1x

BeautyAddict58 said:


> That happened to me once! The SA double charged a pair of jeans and did not charge a pair of AGLs (that were 104 plus tax). Yes, I did go back to have the receipt adjusted and I had the hardest time making her understand what I wanted. The jeans were about 12.00 BTW.



For that rockstud I just bought (altered and refinished tag)- the tag on the purse said $469.97 but it rung up as $489.97.  I just took it back for the $20 PA yesterday.  It was another thing I just barely noticed because the 8 and the 6 looks so similar on the receipt.


----------



## NANI1972

Spotted these free people booties size $$129.97, p.m. me for location.


----------



## spankiefrankie

Found these, size 8.5


----------



## spankiefrankie

For the rock studs above


----------



## ladycee

spankiefrankie said:


> Found these, size 8.5




Flats?


----------



## NicoleAngelina

spankiefrankie said:


> Found these, size 8.5




I love these [emoji7][emoji7] & they're my size! But still so expensive [emoji22]


----------



## pecknnibble

spankiefrankie said:


> For the rock studs above




Wow nice find! 

Although sometimes I'd rather find a worn and refinished pair at half that price (~$200-250) since they're usually in pretty good quality too. Anyone else feel this way too? [emoji28]


----------



## PetiteFromSF

pecknnibble said:


> Wow nice find!
> 
> Although sometimes I'd rather find a worn and refinished pair at half that price (~$200-250) since they're usually in pretty good quality too. Anyone else feel this way too? [emoji28]



Wow! That's pretty expensive. Still cheaper than retail, but I agree with pecknnibble... I'd prefer the $200-250 range. lol.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

elisainthecity said:


> Wow! That's pretty expensive. Still cheaper than retail, but I agree with pecknnibble... I'd prefer the $200-250 range. lol.





I agree! Either way they will look the same after a few wears anyways! Lol.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Fj092406 said:


> Looks so cozy!



It is! It's a size bigger than I would typically go (size medium) but that just makes it extra cozy haha.



meowmix318 said:


> Love all your finds



Thank you!! 



ilovejae said:


> wow congratulations



Thank you! 



Colaluvstrvl said:


> Great deals! I've been looking for Burberry belts but haven't come across them yet.




Thanks! Feel free to PM me for the UPCs!!

I have quite a few PMs that I need to get to still so for those of you who PMed me for UPCs please hold tight for now, I haven't just ignored you!


----------



## Fj092406

peacelovesequin said:


> I saw these Jimmy Choo 'Demi' sneakers. PM for location/UPC.
> 
> Also found a pair of Timberland boots for a penny!



I LOVE these! Wish they were a little smaller


----------



## Fj092406

spankiefrankie said:


> Found these, size 8.5



OMG so beautiful and my size &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557; Great find!


----------



## Michelle1x

spankiefrankie said:


> For the rock studs above



My size also but I'm a little overextended.... at least until black friday!


----------



## Michelle1x

question for thread, does the app need to be connected to a cell service to work?
I can buy a cheap wifi ipad but my current service is android only (I get it through work anyway)


----------



## bakeacookie

^i think you just need Internet. NR has wifi in their stores don't they? Or you can tether your iPad to your phone.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

nova_girl said:


> I'm sorry it happened to you too! I'm definitely going to be more aware when I check out now, but I'm glad that the Rack resolved the issue quickly.


Yes, but just to be clear, they erred in my favor! Had I just taken my package and left, I would have underpaid by about $80.00.

Now I'm off to find my halo!


----------



## Michelle1x

bakeacookie said:


> ^i think you just need Internet. NR has wifi in their stores don't they? Or you can tether your iPad to your phone.



thanks!


----------



## karylicious

Is there a Time of the year where the deals are awsome?


----------



## bakeacookie

^I think it's just whether you're lucky tbh and hit the rack when the designer and refurbs hit the floor.

Though isn't Black Friday CTR a higher %off on clearance? So then maybe?


----------



## hongc2

I think Black Friday is 30% off red tag clearance! Or at least that's what it was last year.


----------



## nova_girl

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Yes, but just to be clear, they erred in my favor! Had I just taken my package and left, I would have underpaid by about $80.00.
> 
> Now I'm off to find my halo!



Oh I see, I misread your post!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

bakeacookie said:


> ^I think it's just whether you're lucky tbh and hit the rack when the designer and refurbs hit the floor.
> 
> Though isn't Black Friday CTR a higher %off on clearance? So then maybe?







hongc2 said:


> I think Black Friday is 30% off red tag clearance! Or at least that's what it was last year.




I talked to an SA yesterday and it's 30% off blue & red tags!


----------



## pecknnibble

Wow if it's off blue tags too that'd be amazing!


----------



## bakeacookie

Yay! Finally. 

Did blue tags start in 2015? I didn't remember them last year, or they weren't as prevalent.


----------



## meowmix318

NicoleAngelina said:


> I talked to an SA yesterday and it's 30% off blue & red tags!




How exciting! Im sure it will be so crazy but for 30% off red and blue tags, I would be willing to do it (well buy before hand and come back for a price adjustment)


----------



## peacelovesequin

bakeacookie said:


> Yay! Finally.
> 
> Did blue tags start in 2015? I didn't remember them last year, or they weren't as prevalent.




I believe so.


----------



## peacelovesequin

karylicious said:


> Is there a Time of the year where the deals are awsome?




Honestly, it's year round for me. My location has good inventory/markdown schedules. 

CTR just sweetens the deal!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I don't have an iphone but my ipad has paid for itself a million times over  Yes, you can use their wifi for the app.



Michelle1x said:


> question for thread, does the app need to be connected to a cell service to work?
> I can buy a cheap wifi ipad but my current service is android only (I get it through work anyway)


----------



## jorton

My finds today

Vince Camuto bell sleeve dress, $0.01 &#128513;&#128076;






Milly jumpsuit, retails $595, now $39(plus pa)
What do you all think? I'm not sure how i feel about it, the pattern is kind of funky but I'm trying to step out of my comfort zone a bit...


----------



## Michelle1x

I just got the notification that Nov 21 is a 10 point event for all cardholders (rack and hautelook)


----------



## peacelovesequin

jorton said:


> My finds today
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Camuto bell sleeve dress, $0.01 [emoji16][emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milly jumpsuit, retails $595, now $39(plus pa)
> 
> What do you all think? I'm not sure how i feel about it, the pattern is kind of funky but I'm trying to step out of my comfort zone a bit...




That jumpsuit is amazing. Congrats on the penny find (high five).


----------



## gquinn

Found these worn and refurbished Rag & Bone booties for $99.97, blue tag, size 39. I put them on hold until the end of the evening. 

PM me if you want them.


----------



## gquinn

jorton said:


> My finds today
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Camuto bell sleeve dress, $0.01 [emoji16][emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milly jumpsuit, retails $595, now $39(plus pa)
> 
> What do you all think? I'm not sure how i feel about it, the pattern is kind of funky but I'm trying to step out of my comfort zone a bit...




Love, love, love the jumpsuit! Would you mind sharing the sku please?


----------



## jorton

gquinn said:


> Love, love, love the jumpsuit! Would you mind sharing the sku please?



I didn't purchase and I forgot to save the upc. I may go back for it tomorrow, if so I will post it here


----------



## aatang

jorton said:


> My finds today
> 
> Vince Camuto bell sleeve dress, $0.01 &#128513;&#128076;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milly jumpsuit, retails $595, now $39(plus pa)
> What do you all think? I'm not sure how i feel about it, the pattern is kind of funky but I'm trying to step out of my comfort zone a bit...


Love the jumpsuit!!! Plus you can't beat the price!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Found this St. John Collection Leather Hip Belt with Pyramid Buckle today from $195 to $19.90. I'm thinking about giving it to my aunt for Christmas.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

jorton said:


> My finds today
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Camuto bell sleeve dress, $0.01 [emoji16][emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milly jumpsuit, retails $595, now $39(plus pa)
> 
> What do you all think? I'm not sure how i feel about it, the pattern is kind of funky but I'm trying to step out of my comfort zone a bit...




Love them both. The jumpsuit is super cute! Very Sex And the City.


----------



## amstevens714

NicoleAngelina said:


> Here are somethings I picked up recently:
> AGLs will be $28.50 after PA!! They're literally brand new with box & dust bag! (They appear to have a general UPC, but if you'd like a stab at trying to finding a pair PM me for the UPC since this is a resellers dream haha)
> 
> The next is a DVF lace romper from $498 to $55 after PA
> 
> Next is a orange Giorgio Armani Blazer from $1,995 to $199, would've liked it more if it was black but I know I can make the orange work  (found this about a month & a half ago)
> 
> Burberry belts from $20-25 after PA!
> 
> M by Missoni Scarf & Belt for $25 each. (Found these about a month ago)
> 
> View attachment 3175436
> View attachment 3175437
> View attachment 3175440
> View attachment 3175442
> 
> View attachment 3175463
> 
> View attachment 3175468
> View attachment 3175469




Ohhhh great finds!!! I love those shoes! Any chance I can snag the pc code for the middle Burberry belt?


----------



## tastangan

BeautyAddict58 said:


> That happened to me once! The SA double charged a pair of jeans and did not charge a pair of AGLs (that were 104 plus tax). Yes, I did go back to have the receipt adjusted and I had the hardest time making her understand what I wanted. The jeans were about 12.00 BTW.




Happened to me recently too. I was double charged for a skirt. I only realized when I brought my stuff back for CTR price adjustment. It took a while to figure out why the count of the items I brought back did not match the number of items on the receipt.


----------



## Glittermob

Does anyone know if nordstrom rack still does price adjustments within a seven day window of the clear the rack? My local rack said that they will not allow that anymore.


----------



## Lushi

jorton said:


> My finds today
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Camuto bell sleeve dress, $0.01 [emoji16][emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milly jumpsuit, retails $595, now $39(plus pa)
> 
> What do you all think? I'm not sure how i feel about it, the pattern is kind of funky but I'm trying to step out of my comfort zone a bit...




I love the jumpsuit


----------



## Lushi

Glittermob said:


> Does anyone know if nordstrom rack still does price adjustments within a seven day window of the clear the rack? My local rack said that they will not allow that anymore.




They should, I have not heard anything like that ever. But I'm just grateful with so many amazing finds with low prices they provide already.


----------



## meowmix318

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Love them both. The jumpsuit is super cute! Very Sex And the City.



It reminded me of Sex & the City too


----------



## meowmix318

Lushi said:


> They should, I have not heard anything like that ever. But I'm just grateful with so many amazing finds with low prices they provide already.



The Nordstrom Rack near me is still price adjusting w/in 7 days. I overheard an employee tell a customer that she could buy the red tag items and come back during the CTR sale and get the price adjustment.


----------



## Peichern Tan

This is what I founded[emoji7][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Peichern Tan

Found this today[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## krissa

Glittermob said:


> Does anyone know if nordstrom rack still does price adjustments within a seven day window of the clear the rack? My local rack said that they will not allow that anymore.



I would check your receipt. I think they all have to have the same policy. If it's in the seven days and the sa won't budge ask to speak with the store mgr.


----------



## Cthai

Peichern Tan said:


> Found this today[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176546



Super cute! Looks very cozy!


----------



## mharri20

spankiefrankie said:


> For the rock studs above



These shoes are gorgeous, but dang the price is so high! 



jorton said:


> My finds today
> 
> Vince Camuto bell sleeve dress, $0.01 &#128513;&#128076;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milly jumpsuit, retails $595, now $39(plus pa)
> What do you all think? I'm not sure how i feel about it, the pattern is kind of funky but I'm trying to step out of my comfort zone a bit...



Nice penny find! That jumpsuit is so gorgeous!!! Keep it!!


----------



## krissa

For those that were able to snag the Proenza Schouler Tweed skirts, how does the sizing run? I was able to snag one that was returned and I'm thinking of giving it to a friend for Xmas. TIA.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Saw tons of Longchamp Le Pliage bags plus SLGs (coin purse, cosmetic case) at the Marina Pacifica location. Regular white tag.


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> Saw tons of Longchamp Le Pliage bags plus SLGs (coin purse, cosmetic case) at the Marina Pacifica location. Regular white tag.



What colors?


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> What colors?




I remember camel and purple for both bags and SLGs. Didn't look too closely when I saw that they weren't red tagged. Haha


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> I remember camel and purple for both bags and SLGs. Didn't look too closely when I saw that they weren't red tagged. Haha



Haha, and their white tagged prices aren't any better than the sales at the boutique/department stores. But if the right colors were out, I wouldn't mind paying the white tag price. 

Thanks for the intel!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Returning these today. PM for location.


----------



## Thandie

Can anyone tell me when the next CTR sale starts?


----------



## ariamoux

Thandie said:


> Can anyone tell me when the next CTR sale starts?




This Friday


----------



## rainneday

I found this cardigan by Catherine Malandrino just last night at closing, I did not buy it but stuck it in a specific place. If you would like to know the store location please PM me. It is missing the detachable collar, but it is still a great deal for someone who wears an XS. Especially with the upcoming CTR discount. 

My son found these Versace sunglasses for $20, they were marked as $250 for original price.


----------



## rainneday

Glittermob said:


> Does anyone know if nordstrom rack still does price adjustments within a seven day window of the clear the rack? My local rack said that they will not allow that anymore.



My local stores do, I live in CA. I asked last night.


----------



## lms910

blinged out baroques. Will put on hold. Msg me for details!



Also this bag


----------



## vivelebag

Brief trip to Union Sq NYC store today- spotted a couple of Bulgari serpenti sunglasses for $110 that I loved but had small scratches on the lenses. Also Valentino  crystal camo kitten heel RS size 38.5 and 39 for $650 blue tagged. Having a twinge of regret about the shoes but the truth is I hardly wear the beige ones I already have.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Does anyone shop at the Cleveland area Racks? In the area and wondering if it's worth a visit?


----------



## ariamoux

vivelebag said:


> Brief trip to Union Sq NYC store today- spotted a couple of Bulgari serpenti sunglasses for $110 that I loved but had small scratches on the lenses. Also Valentino  crystal camo kitten heel RS size 38.5 and 39 for $650 blue tagged. Having a twinge of regret about the shoes but the truth is I hardly wear the beige ones I already have.




Ugh I want the camo ones so bad but I'm spoiled and want them for less haha


----------



## Jen123

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Does anyone shop at the Cleveland area Racks? In the area and wondering if it's worth a visit?




Definitely not as good as the Atl racks but you never know what you might find!


----------



## jun3machina

has anyone seen any phillip lim bags or zac posen?


----------



## Glittermob

I bought these today for 650. I'm wondering if they are worth it.&#128513;


----------



## twboi

how does the price adjustment work within the 7 days? today I just bought 3 items red tagged.. it would be great if it would be 25% off! thank you for feedback


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Glittermob said:


> I bought these today for 650. I'm wondering if they are worth it.&#128513;




They are so gorgeous! Very unique. What is the original price?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

jun3machina said:


> has anyone seen any phillip lim bags or zac posen?



A couple people here in the forum found some Phillip Lim bags at awesome prices. I can't recall if I've ever seen Zac Posen handbags.


----------



## eltamd

Glittermob said:


> I bought these today for 650. I'm wondering if they are worth it.&#128513;



Congrats  it's beautiful 
I'm also looking for one but still no luck


----------



## ladycee

jun3machina said:


> has anyone seen any phillip lim bags or zac posen?




I always see Zac Posen bags at tjmaxx may want to try there


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Those are amazing. A little steep for me but if they are on your wishlist...



Glittermob said:


> I bought these today for 650. I'm wondering if they are worth it.&#128513;



Just bring your items in this weekend for CTR with tags attached and your receipt and they will adjust for you. 



twboi said:


> how does the price adjustment work within the 7 days? today I just bought 3 items red tagged.. it would be great if it would be 25% off! thank you for feedback



I just got a bunch of Versace sunnies too - don't forget to adjust them to $15 this weekend!



rainneday said:


> I found this cardigan by Catherine Malandrino just last night at closing, I did not buy it but stuck it in a specific place. If you would like to know the store location please PM me. It is missing the detachable collar, but it is still a great deal for someone who wears an XS. Especially with the upcoming CTR discount.
> 
> My son found these Versace sunglasses for $20, they were marked as $250 for original price.



Phillip Lim for sure (I just got my Pashli at the Rack) but not a lot of Zac Posen. I've seen Zac at Century21 and TJ Maxx. 



jun3machina said:


> has anyone seen any phillip lim bags or zac posen?





ladycee said:


> I always see Zac Posen bags at tjmaxx may want to try there


----------



## ariamoux

Glittermob said:


> I bought these today for 650. I'm wondering if they are worth it.[emoji16]




Ugh they are gorg. Any shoe that beautiful is worth every penny!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## marcj

Glittermob said:


> I bought these today for 650. I'm wondering if they are worth it.&#128513;




Stunning !!! I love them !! If they are red tagged you can bring them back for ctr .


----------



## Glittermob

It's close to 2000 retail price. I will check when I get home later tonight.


----------



## ladycee

Glittermob said:


> I bought these today for 650. I'm wondering if they are worth it.[emoji16]




Love them


----------



## Shopmore

I saw these last night at the Chicago Ave store.   They are the Valentino rockstud kitten heel and flat.


----------



## meowmix318

Shopmore said:


> I saw these last night at the Chicago Ave store.   They are the Valentino rockstud kitten heel and flat.



Love


----------



## krisvoys

Shopmore said:


> I saw these last night at the Chicago Ave store.   They are the Valentino rockstud kitten heel and flat.



Gorgeous! Why can't I have tiny feet. Thanks for sharing


----------



## tastangan

I found this M Missoni dress yesterday for $132. Is it a good price for NR?

https://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/product/M-Missoni/Wool-blend-mini-dress/610372

It's red tagged so I should have been able to price adjust, but unfortunately, I accidentally pulled out the tag trying it on yesterday. Do you think I can still price adjust?


----------



## ngocphan91

tastangan said:


> I found this M Missoni dress yesterday for $132. Is it a good price for NR?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/product/M-Missoni/Wool-blend-mini-dress/610372
> 
> 
> 
> It's red tagged so I should have been able to price adjust, but unfortunately, I accidentally pulled out the tag trying it on yesterday. Do you think I can still price adjust?




CTR starts this Friday so you can price adjust for sure I think it's a pretty good price if you love the dress [emoji5]&#65039; Congrats!


----------



## abl13

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Does anyone shop at the Cleveland area Racks? In the area and wondering if it's worth a visit?


 
They are OK but def not as good as other big cities like Chicago. I have found rag and bone jeans for $40 and seen Prada, Choo and Burberry shoes. There's never anything good in the bags though.


----------



## bonheuriz

Someone was asking about Phillip Lim and Zac posen bags. I saw phillip lim in NR once and there are some Zac Posen in Century 21 right now.


----------



## Michelle1x

tastangan said:


> I found this M Missoni dress yesterday for $132. Is it a good price for NR?
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/product/M-Missoni/Wool-blend-mini-dress/610372
> 
> It's red tagged so I should have been able to price adjust, but unfortunately, I accidentally pulled out the tag trying it on yesterday. Do you think I can still price adjust?



It is easy to price adjust anything if you have a Nordstrom card.  They pull up the receipt on their register and can see the picture right there.  If you don't have a Nordie card they will probably still do it but might need approval from a mgr.


----------



## pcil

jun3machina said:


> has anyone seen any phillip lim bags or zac posen?




I found mini pashli before and just saw zax posen yesterday. Not sure what the style name though, I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Michelle1x

Glittermob said:


> I bought these today for 650. I'm wondering if they are worth it.&#128513;



Everyone loves RS's here including me.  

But I really think we will get better prices in Feb/March timeframe.  I'm starting to notice the pricing patterns at Rack (probably the same for every retailer).  These expensive blue tags they are bringing in now are here mostly for the holidays.  The red tags are getting whittled away unless there is something going on in the full line like the recent designer clearance or some of the Anniversary sale leftovers moving to Rack.

I have seen very few Eileen Fisher staples in the clearance section lately and the clearance racks used to be full of that stuff.

Those are beautiful shoes if you want them now but if you can wait you might get a better price.


----------



## jun3machina

Those Valentino's Are TDF and I'm not even a shoe girl.

Could anyone keep an eye out for a pashli or pashli mini bag for me?? I want one sooo bad!


----------



## ladycee

jun3machina said:


> Those Valentino's Are TDF and I'm not even a shoe girl.
> 
> Could anyone keep an eye out for a pashli or pashli mini bag for me?? I want one sooo bad!




I second that! Lol


----------



## PetiteFromSF

tastangan said:


> I found this M Missoni dress yesterday for $132. Is it a good price for NR?
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/product/M-Missoni/Wool-blend-mini-dress/610372
> 
> It's red tagged so I should have been able to price adjust, but unfortunately, I accidentally pulled out the tag trying it on yesterday. Do you think I can still price adjust?



Love the dress!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Shopmore said:


> I saw these last night at the Chicago Ave store.   They are the Valentino rockstud kitten heel and flat.



Holy crap.  Rock studs in my size!  
If only the holidays weren't coming up - would've totally splurged on that.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

elisainthecity said:


> A couple people here in the forum found some Phillip Lim bags at awesome prices. I can't recall if I've ever seen Zac Posen handbags.




I've seen a ton of Zac Posen at saksoff5th -!i even saw Hermes!


----------



## leesibeth

Glittermob said:


> I bought these today for 650. I'm wondering if they are worth it.&#128513;


 
Wow, those are stunning!!  I hope you used your triple points!


----------



## Shopmore

elisainthecity said:


> Holy crap.  Rock studs in my size!
> 
> If only the holidays weren't coming up - would've totally splurged on that.




I think had they been $300 or so I would've gotten the flat.


----------



## tastangan

ngocphan91 said:


> CTR starts this Friday so you can price adjust for sure I think it's a pretty good price if you love the dress [emoji5]&#65039; Congrats!





Michelle1x said:


> It is easy to price adjust anything if you have a Nordstrom card.  They pull up the receipt on their register and can see the picture right there.  If you don't have a Nordie card they will probably still do it but might need approval from a mgr.





elisainthecity said:


> Love the dress!



Thanks! I'm pretty excited as it's my first M Missoni dress. I'm kinda happy that it has the Missoni look without being chevron. And I love the colors.

I don't have a Nordies card but I hope the PA will be easy since I would have bought it just a few days before CTR starts.


----------



## jorton

The blue tags may be expensive but I'm noticing more that people are not willing to pay that price. It's mostly haute look returns and at my rack most of them end up half the price in the clearance section with red tags. For instance just saw a haute look return MBMJ that was blue tagged $249 now red tagged $149. People are just not willing to pay the prices... Hautelook can still be really expensive. I've also seen a lot of altered/ refurbished get red tagged.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Bought these Vans the other day.


----------



## rutabaga

jorton said:


> The blue tags may be expensive but I'm noticing more that people are not willing to pay that price. It's mostly haute look returns and at my rack most of them end up half the price in the clearance section with red tags. For instance just saw a haute look return MBMJ that was blue tagged $249 now red tagged $149. People are just not willing to pay the prices... Hautelook can still be really expensive. I've also seen a lot of altered/ refurbished get red tagged.



I hit up a NR about 1x/week and I notice that most items linger on the rack for weeks, sometimes months, probably for that reason.  The super high end stuff moves quickly (Valentino, Ferragamo, Moncler) but I've seen Theory/Equipment/KS/DVF stuff move from blue tag to red tag and just sit on the clearance rack.


----------



## twboi

Just bring your items in this weekend for CTR with tags attached and your receipt and they will adjust for you. 

Thank You! never tried that before so might be intimidating. But worth the money I'll be saving.


----------



## lms910

Saw a bunch of OPI and essie polishes for $2.78ish. Will wait til friday to purchase since there were tons. Purples and reds and glitter.


----------



## pcil

lms910 said:


> Saw a bunch of OPI and essie polishes for $2.78ish. Will wait til friday to purchase since there were tons. Purples and reds and glitter.



You can buy now and do PA on Friday


----------



## bagnshoe

Glittermob said:


> I bought these today for 650. I'm wondering if they are worth it.[emoji16]




Pretty . Totally worth it. Is it brand new or worn/refinished?


----------



## deltalady

Glittermob said:


> I bought these today for 650. I'm wondering if they are worth it.&#128513;



I'm going to play devil's advocate and say that $650 for strassed flats aren't worth it, unless you see them as a shoe you'll get lots of use from. 

Either way, they're very nice shoes!!


----------



## bonheuriz

I would like to suggest everyone paying special attention to the receipt. I was charged twice on the same item about a week ago, and yesterday I noticed it by accident. I went back to the store and the store manager adjusted the total. However, today when I was looking at my credit card activities, I suddenly realized the refund is not showing! It's been 1 and a half day and I would expect the refund at least appearing as pending transactions. I have to go back to the store again this evening! Next time I would triple check NR purchases!


----------



## Thandie

ariamoux said:


> This Friday



Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

bonheuriz said:


> I would like to suggest everyone paying special attention to the receipt. I was charged twice on the same item about a week ago, and yesterday I noticed it by accident. I went back to the store and the store manager adjusted the total. However, today when I was looking at my credit card activities, I suddenly realized the refund is not showing! It's been 1 and a half day and I would expect the refund at least appearing as pending transactions. I have to go back to the store again this evening! Next time I would triple check NR purchases!



Man, a lot of people are complaining about being incorrectly charged. Everyone do check your receipts, and do check you've been charged correctly!


----------



## tastangan

bonheuriz said:


> I would like to suggest everyone paying special attention to the receipt. I was charged twice on the same item about a week ago, and yesterday I noticed it by accident. I went back to the store and the store manager adjusted the total. However, today when I was looking at my credit card activities, I suddenly realized the refund is not showing! It's been 1 and a half day and I would expect the refund at least appearing as pending transactions. I have to go back to the store again this evening! Next time I would triple check NR purchases!



Refunds typically don't show up in pending transactions. It takes about 3 days or so before it appears in my credit card so it may be too early to stress about it.


----------



## IStuckACello

bonheuriz said:


> I would like to suggest everyone paying special attention to the receipt. I was charged twice on the same item about a week ago, and yesterday I noticed it by accident. I went back to the store and the store manager adjusted the total. However, today when I was looking at my credit card activities, I suddenly realized the refund is not showing! It's been 1 and a half day and I would expect the refund at least appearing as pending transactions. I have to go back to the store again this evening! Next time I would triple check NR purchases!




If it's a Nordstrom credit card you can call and ask them if it's pending. Sometimes it doesn't show for a couple of days.


----------



## bonheuriz

tastangan said:


> Refunds typically don't show up in pending transactions. It takes about 3 days or so before it appears in my credit card so it may be too early to stress about it.


that's good to know. thanks!


----------



## bonheuriz

IStuckACello said:


> If it's a Nordstrom credit card you can call and ask them if it's pending. Sometimes it doesn't show for a couple of days.


it's not nordstrom credit card. I will wait for a couple of days to see. Thank you!


----------



## vivelebag

bakeacookie said:


> Man, a lot of people are complaining about being incorrectly charged. Everyone do check your receipts, and do check you've been charged correctly!




I wonder if it's because of different bar codes/stickers being scanned from one tag. Hmm...


----------



## bakeacookie

vivelebag said:


> I wonder if it's because of different bar codes/stickers being scanned from one tag. Hmm...



That is a possibility because especially in shoes, the shoes could be tagged differently. I've had an issue where one shoe had one tag and price and another had a different tag and price. There's also when they don't cover the other barcode and they scan the other one.


----------



## krissa

I finally got my Chloe! Best day ever. I found a chloe marcie crossbody red tag. No pm's plz. It was the only one. I already checked every other color lol.





http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/chloe-marcie-small-leather-crossbody-bag/3512333


----------



## ariamoux

krissa said:


> I finally got my Chloe! Best day ever. I found a chloe marcie crossbody red tag. No pm's plz. It was the only one. I already checked every other color lol.




POST PICS!!! congrats on your find!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today. Didn't buy any of these 
Kenzo totes 






Longchamp suitcases $200 white tag 
Looks like carry on size 


Longchamp totes 




Tiny Longchamp


Leather totes all around $300, I think the beige one was $350 all white tickets


----------



## yakusoku.af

Cont
MBMJ mouse flats


Missoni Converse 


Moschino platforms


MBMJ jacket, fur is removable, great deal 




Mackage coat 




Burberry Brit


----------



## yakusoku.af

Cont 
DVf jacket, tag said anniversary sale 




Isabel Marant Etoile 90% off 




Vince leather pants


----------



## IStuckACello

Omg love the longchamp leather tote colors! Good price but not as good as $120 as someone posted pages back. Wished I wasn't broke sigh.


----------



## ngocphan91

yakusoku.af said:


> Cont
> MBMJ mouse flats
> View attachment 3177787
> 
> Missoni Converse
> View attachment 3177788
> 
> Moschino platforms
> View attachment 3177789
> 
> MBMJ jacket, fur is removable, great deal
> View attachment 3177790
> 
> View attachment 3177791
> 
> Mackage coat
> View attachment 3177792
> 
> View attachment 3177793
> 
> Burberry Brit
> View attachment 3177794
> 
> View attachment 3177795




omg would you mind dm me the location? I would love to get the converse if you dont [emoji24] Thank youu


----------



## ilovejae

yakusoku.af said:


> Cont
> MBMJ mouse flats
> View attachment 3177787
> 
> Missoni Converse
> View attachment 3177788
> 
> Moschino platforms
> View attachment 3177789
> 
> MBMJ jacket, fur is removable, great deal
> View attachment 3177790
> 
> View attachment 3177791
> 
> Mackage coat
> View attachment 3177792
> 
> View attachment 3177793
> 
> Burberry Brit
> View attachment 3177794
> 
> View attachment 3177795




great finds&#65281;&#65281;thanks for posting


----------



## pcil

Found some great deals on clothings. 
Alrxander Wang $89



DVF $59



Marchesa $107


----------



## bakeacookie

Oh man, I hope the purple or navy cuir comes to a rack near by me, I'd love one of those.


----------



## peacelovesequin

I just called the Rack with the MARC BY MARC JACOBS Space Jacket. The one with the fur is sold. However, they do have a damaged one (without the fur) available.


----------



## leesibeth

All these awesome finds has me chomping at the bit to get to my Rack NOW!


----------



## ilovejae

peacelovesequin said:


> I just called the Rack with the MARC BY MARC JACOBS Space Jacket. The one with the fur is sold. However, they do have a damaged one (without the fur) available.




I called too lol. Only the one without fur is available


----------



## peacelovesequin

IStuckACello said:


> Omg love the longchamp leather tote colors! Good price but not as good as $120 as someone posted pages back. Wished I wasn't broke sigh.



The tan LPC I got for $120 - is in the picture she share. I would call and double check the price!


----------



## IStuckACello

peacelovesequin said:


> The tan LPC I got for $120 - is in the picture she share. I would call and double check the price!




Was yours a transfer though??


----------



## peacelovesequin

IStuckACello said:


> Was yours a transfer though??



I called different Racks and found it. So I wouldn't know if it was a transfer or not.


----------



## ptqcangel08

peacelovesequin said:


> I called different Racks and found it. So I wouldn't know if it was a transfer or not.




I was also able to get the tan leather long champ for $120 (thanks peacelocesequin for your Intel). I did have to call 6-7 racks to locate it though, but totally worth it!!!


----------



## Michelle1x

ngocphan91 said:


> omg would you mind dm me the location? I would love to get the converse if you dont [emoji24] Thank youu



They've got a bunch of those Missoni converse at the Pacific Commons rack


----------



## IStuckACello

ptqcangel08 said:


> I was also able to get the tan leather long champ for $120 (thanks peacelocesequin for your Intel). I did have to call 6-7 racks to locate it though, but totally worth it!!!




Nice! Jealous! If you happen to have the list of racks you haven't tried would you mind pming me?


----------



## ptqcangel08

IStuckACello said:


> Nice! Jealous! If you happen to have the list of racks you haven't tried would you mind pming me?




I pm'd u. Good luck!


----------



## LnA

Looks like there was a shipment of Prada sunglasses today. Saw several of the round baroques and 1 square, at least 3 of the yellow round ones alone sprinkled throughout that section. But no all black for me. Was on limited time so couldn't put any on hold for TPFers this time. Also a proenza bag, some Burberry crossbody bags and a lot of stuff in beauty like Clarisonic Mia 2s and Lorac and Stila palettes. I didn't buy anything. PM for location.


----------



## kiwiaz

I called several times to locate the item and make phone purchase at rack stores. However, there are a couple of times that the order was fulfilled but not shipped to me and none of the store associates know where the package went. Has any one met this problem? Am I missing anything when I placed the order?


----------



## ngocphan91

Michelle1x said:


> They've got a bunch of those Missoni converse at the Pacific Commons rack




thank you. I will call the store shortly [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## buyingpig

kiwiaz said:


> I called several times to locate the item and make phone purchase at rack stores. However, there are a couple of times that the order was fulfilled but not shipped to me and none of the store associates know where the package went. Has any one met this problem? Am I missing anything when I placed the order?



Ask for the shipping manager. They should be able to get you a tracking.


----------



## kiwiaz

buyingpig said:


> Ask for the shipping manager. They should be able to get you a tracking.



Thanks! I will try that next time.


----------



## Michelle1x

buyingpig said:


> Ask for the shipping manager. They should be able to get you a tracking.



YES.  The procedure at Rack seems to be to charge you for the item, take it to the back and ship it.  But once for me I paid for the item and never received tracking.  I called for tracking and there was nothing on my order, which means they didn't ship it.  And yet I was charged!

I think the process needs to be re-thunk a little but I know they don't really like phone charge send orders so I just keep watch about what I was charged.


----------



## kiwiaz

Michelle1x said:


> YES.  The procedure at Rack seems to be to charge you for the item, take it to the back and ship it.  But once for me I paid for the item and never received tracking.  I called for tracking and there was nothing on my order, which means they didn't ship it.  And yet I was charged!
> 
> I think the process needs to be re-thunk a little but I know they don't really like phone charge send orders so I just keep watch about what I was charged.




this is exactly what happened to me! My card was charged and nothing shipped. It happened several times. They ended up giving me a refund. But the item I want to buy was already out of stock! very frustrated on that!


----------



## diamondigrl1

Just got the Marc by Marc Jacobs jacket with fur Thank you for posting![emoji16][emoji108]&#127997;[emoji122]&#127998;


----------



## bussbuss

I found a black ysl tribute today at my rack for $264 it says worm and refurb but it was brand spanking new......i bought it but not so sure ill keep it......thing is i really am not a shoe person  ..... i spend a $$$$ on bags but i wear d same pair of shoe the entire summer n same d entire winter i never remember to change my shoes but i keep finding amazing shoe deals at my rack and no good bags of recent.....  ......i also saw a blue balenciaga hightop sneakers didnt buy it pm me if u want f location. ....pics of tribute coming soon


----------



## ladycee

LnA said:


> Looks like there was a shipment of Prada sunglasses today. Saw several of the round baroques and 1 square, at least 3 of the yellow round ones alone sprinkled throughout that section. But no all black for me. Was on limited time so couldn't put any on hold for TPFers this time. Also a proenza bag, some Burberry crossbody bags and a lot of stuff in beauty like Clarisonic Mia 2s and Lorac and Stila palettes. I didn't buy anything. PM for location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177983
> View attachment 3177984
> View attachment 3177985




Pm'd you


----------



## lms910

ptqcangel08 said:


> I was also able to get the tan leather long champ for $120 (thanks peacelocesequin for your Intel). I did have to call 6-7 racks to locate it though, but totally worth it!!!




I was the tan leather tote finder  she is waiting for her PA on Fri!


----------



## ptqcangel08

lms910 said:


> I was the tan leather tote finder  she is waiting for her PA on Fri!




Yeah I think I asked u for upc too and tried to do a charge send but they cancelled my order.  Sorry I didn't give u a proper thank you.


----------



## lms910

ptqcangel08 said:


> Yeah I think I asked u for upc too and tried to do a charge send but they cancelled my order.  Sorry I didn't give u a proper thank you.




No worries!! Ill keep my eyes peeled for another.


----------



## peacelovesequin

lms910 said:


> I was the tan leather tote finder  she is waiting for her PA on Fri!



Thanks for sharing (originally). 
#MVP


----------



## IStuckACello

I love tpf- you guys are great  I couldn't remember which screen name it was with the original tan bag lol but knew it was last Friday!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

diamondigrl1 said:


> Just got the Marc by Marc Jacobs jacket with fur Thank you for posting![emoji16][emoji108]&#127997;[emoji122]&#127998;




Yeah!!! Lucky [emoji6]


----------



## dorres

bussbuss said:


> I found a black ysl tribute today at my rack for $264 it says worm and refurb but it was brand spanking new......i bought it but not so sure ill keep it......thing is i really am not a shoe person  ..... i spend a $$$$ on bags but i wear d same pair of shoe the entire summer n same d entire winter i never remember to change my shoes but i keep finding amazing shoe deals at my rack and no good bags of recent.....  ......i also saw a blue balenciaga hightop sneakers didnt buy it pm me if u want f location. ....pics of tribute coming soon




What size is the ysl? If they are 37.5 or 38, pls let me know if you change your mind.


----------



## bussbuss

dorres said:


> what size is the ysl? If they are 37.5 or 38, pls let me know if you change your mind.



40.5


----------



## dorres

bussbuss said:


> 40.5




Ok. Keep it. I love ysl tribute.


----------



## jorton

Holy crap that mbmj $700 jacket for $40 plus pa! Wow!

Check your jewelry stands... Lots of cheap jewelry. I got house of Harlow earrings that will be $4 after pa. Also a givenchy bracelet that will be $7. Also got DVF aviator sunglasses with a beautiful case that will come out to ~$25 
A girl on Instagram posted a sku of red tagged MK sunglasses for $9.97. I found them at mine but they were weird. Yellow aviators and not that cute. They also had big studded pink plastic ones. Good gift I guess if you have someone who might like them.


Sku for the milly jumpsuit I posted the other day, will be ~$30 after pa! 888246386467


----------



## authenticplease

Glittermob said:


> I bought these today for 650. I'm wondering if they are worth it.&#128513;





elisainthecity said:


> They are so gorgeous! Very unique. What is the original price?



These were from 2013. I was drooling over the lower heel ones at the time, they were $1895. I would imagine these would be about the same price. Nice find!!


----------



## ilovejae

Got two Wolford tights.  $9.3 each. Here's upc


----------



## meowmix318

yakusoku.af said:


> Cont
> MBMJ mouse flats
> View attachment 3177787
> 
> Missoni Converse
> View attachment 3177788
> 
> Moschino platforms
> View attachment 3177789
> 
> MBMJ jacket, fur is removable, great deal
> View attachment 3177790
> 
> View attachment 3177791
> 
> Mackage coat
> View attachment 3177792
> 
> View attachment 3177793
> 
> Burberry Brit
> View attachment 3177794
> 
> View attachment 3177795




Those shoes are so cute


----------



## aatang

bussbuss said:


> 40.5


Are they patent or matte leather? Please let me know if you return them. Thanks!!


----------



## justonemore

Not a red tag, but I'm so excited to find these Stella McCartney Sunglasses   always loved these on Gwen.


----------



## IStuckACello

justonemore said:


> Not a red tag, but I'm so excited to find these Stella McCartney Sunglasses   always loved these on Gwen.




Cute! Congrats! Great price too.


----------



## yakusoku.af

I'm glad atleast one of you guys could get the MBMJ jacket! It was such a great deal! I passed in it because it's too hot here. 
I will post if the Longchamp bags get marked down. But I think Longchamp usually sells quickly here.


----------



## rainneday

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I just got a bunch of Versace sunnies too - don't forget to adjust them to $15 this weekend!



Thank you, shoppinggalnyc, I definitely plan to!


----------



## bussbuss

Ysl pics attached they are matte black size 40.5


----------



## tiby321

bussbuss said:


> Ysl pics attached they are matte black size 40.5




Please let me know if you return them, thanks!!!!


----------



## Kapster

Everyone has been finding great stuff at NR lately. I just picked up these cute Derek Lam sunglasses (style name = Brody) for... $15! 

I won't post the SKU because it's "assorted" and I think they were mislabeled. But, keep your eyes peeled.

Pic is from Polyvore, for reference.


----------



## bargainhunter95

krissa said:


> I finally got my Chloe! Best day ever. I found a chloe marcie crossbody red tag. No pm's plz. It was the only one. I already checked every other color lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/chloe-marcie-small-leather-crossbody-bag/3512333



Omg congrats! Let us see it!  how much was it red tagged for?


----------



## krissa

bargainhunter95 said:


> Omg congrats! Let us see it!  how much was it red tagged for?



I don't know why my Photobucket is being lame and my pics won't show up..grrr. It was $394.97

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chloe-marcie-small-leather-crossbody-bag/3512333


----------



## Michelle1x

krissa said:


> I don't know why my Photobucket is being lame and my pics won't show up..grrr. It was $394.97
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chloe-marcie-small-leather-crossbody-bag/3512333



So after CTR you are getting that Chloe for less than $300.... great find


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

krissa said:


> I don't know why my Photobucket is being lame and my pics won't show up..grrr. It was $394.97
> 
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chloe-marcie-small-leather-crossbody-bag/3512333




Wow! What a good deal!


----------



## Lushi

When is the ctr?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Lushi said:


> When is the ctr?




Tomorrow


----------



## AnnaFreud

krissa said:


> I finally got my Chloe! Best day ever. I found a chloe marcie crossbody red tag. No pm's plz. It was the only one. I already checked every other color lol.
> 
> Never mind. Found my answer up thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/chloe-marcie-small-leather-crossbody-bag/3512333




So lucky! What was the price??


----------



## AnnaFreud

Not a NR find but basically funded in part by my NR purchases this year. Used $200 in notes and paid ~$300 for this Chanel card holder.


----------



## krissa

annafreud said:


> so lucky! What was the price??




$394.97


----------



## krissa

AnnaFreud said:


> Not a NR find but basically funded in part by my NR purchases this year. Used $200 in notes and paid ~$300 for this Chanel card holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178913




[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## leesibeth

AnnaFreud said:


> Not a NR find but basically funded in part by my NR purchases this year. Used $200 in notes and paid ~$300 for this Chanel card holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178913


 


Wow!! it's beautiful!!  Congrats!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Beverly connection


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

bussbuss said:


> Ysl pics attached they are matte black size 40.5




Very nice!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

AnnaFreud said:


> Not a NR find but basically funded in part by my NR purchases this year. Used $200 in notes and paid ~$300 for this Chanel card holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178913




Shopping pays off [emoji23] It's beautiful


----------



## gottaluvmybags

beverly connection


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

gottaluvmybags said:


> View attachment 3179149
> View attachment 3179150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beverly connection




So unique!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

leesibeth said:


> Wow!! it's beautiful!!  Congrats!!







Colaluvstrvl said:


> Shopping pays off [emoji23] It's beautiful




Thanks! I'm so excited about it. Already moved in. [emoji77]


----------



## lilysiolan

Hi! My first post, hope help everyone, finds some shoes today in Nordstrom rack union square!&#128516;


----------



## gquinn

Found lots of goodies for PA but this is one of the best deals - Marc Jacobs "Metropolitan" satchel. Retails $1795 but It will be $201 after PA and over 88% off!! It still has all the protective plastic on it with care card and dustbag! 





Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## lilysiolan

More shoes!


----------



## lilysiolan

More shoes!3


----------



## lilysiolan

Shoes 4


----------



## leesibeth

I finally found 2 amazing deals tonight.  A pair of Miu Miu and Gucci sandles.  I was having poopy diaper because it had been forever since I found anything worthy.  Doing the happy dance.


----------



## meowmix318

gquinn said:


> Found lots of goodies for PA but this is one of the best deals - Marc Jacobs "Metropolitan" satchel. Retails $1795 but It will be $201 after PA and over 88% off!! It still has all the protective plastic on it with care card and dustbag!
> 
> View attachment 3179294
> View attachment 3179295
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



 I bought this bag at the last ctr sale. It was also red tagged. I really like this bag but just a few downsides to it to me includes it being so heavy on my shoulder when it is some what filled. Also annoyed with the claps. But hope you enjoy your new bag


----------



## leesibeth

Here's the Miu Miu.  (For some reason I can only upload one at a time)


----------



## gquinn

meowmix318 said:


> I bought this bag at the last ctr sale. It was also red tagged. I really like this bag but just a few downsides to it to me includes it being so heavy on my shoulder when it is some what filled. Also annoyed with the claps. But hope you enjoy your new bag



May I know how much yours was? Good to know about the weight and the clasp. I was actually playing around with it and it is not very easy to get in and out of. I'm more of a Chanel gal so I might gift this to one of my sisters as the price it too good to pass up!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Didn't know Prada was made in Vietnam


----------



## meowmix318

gquinn said:


> May I know how much yours was? Good to know about the weight and the clasp. I was actually playing around with it and it is not very easy to get in and out of. I'm more of a Chanel gal so I might gift this to one of my sisters as the price it too good to pass up!



I paid a bit more than you but $336.56 after the price adjustment. But before taxes. A lot of times the items I buy from one CTR sale will be even cheaper at the next one if the item is still there. I bought this on Oct 1 in Pasadena


----------



## peacelovesequin

Are you guys ready? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Happy hunting!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Jumping in on the Marc Jacobs bandwagon, I found this small Antonia which I'll be having adjusted today. With my $100 in notes it's gonna be around $25!!!


----------



## emnsee

PrincessDarbe said:


> Didn't know Prada was made in Vietnam




Red label Prada isn't made in Italy. It's the cheaper, more casual end of Prada.


----------



## jorton

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Jumping in on the Marc Jacobs bandwagon, I found this small Antonia which I'll be having adjusted today. With my $100 in notes it's gonna be around $25!!!



Wow so what was the price on it if you dont mind me asking? I love this color! Beautiful bag.


----------



## kiwiaz

gquinn said:


> Found lots of goodies for PA but this is one of the best deals - Marc Jacobs "Metropolitan" satchel. Retails $1795 but It will be $201 after PA and over 88% off!! It still has all the protective plastic on it with care card and dustbag!
> 
> View attachment 3179294
> View attachment 3179295
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Love this bag! may I have the upc number? It is hard to read in the photo. Thanks!


----------



## Cthai

FINALLY!! Found Pashli mini satchel !! With CTR it was $206.98!


----------



## authenticplease

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3179625
> 
> 
> FINALLY!! Found Pashli mini satchel !! With CTR it was $206.98!



  so incredibly fun, I adore the color!!  And the price is incredible


----------



## lms910

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3179625
> 
> 
> FINALLY!! Found Pashli mini satchel !! With CTR it was $206.98!




Congrats! Could you share the UPC?


----------



## ptqcangel08

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3179625
> 
> 
> FINALLY!! Found Pashli mini satchel !! With CTR it was $206.98!




Beautiful color!!! Congrats!


----------



## Cthai

here u go the upc for the bag


----------



## ladycee

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3179625
> 
> 
> FINALLY!! Found Pashli mini satchel !! With CTR it was $206.98!




Beautiful


----------



## Fj092406

cthai said:


> View attachment 3179625
> 
> 
> finally!! Found pashli mini satchel !! With ctr it was $206.98!



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## babycinnamon

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3179625
> 
> 
> FINALLY!! Found Pashli mini satchel !! With CTR it was $206.98!




YAY!! Love it...!!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Here are the UPCs for a few good deals

AG Farrah bell bottoms - $14.98  439014183650

All saints oversized shirt $17
847592021170

Vince mint sweater $19.93
439006758705

Majestic short sleeve cotton dress $20.92. 439013094339

Grey leather rag & bone Newbury $157

886353085099

IRO leather sleeves bomber $149. 439010336876

Rebecca Taylor dress $48 884092750841


----------



## gottaluvmybags

This is the IRO jacket the description is incorrect in the UPC info it is called Jett


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks - it was red tagged around $160.



jorton said:


> Wow so what was the price on it if you dont mind me asking? I love this color! Beautiful bag.




Love it! Great buy 



Cthai said:


> View attachment 3179625
> 
> 
> FINALLY!! Found Pashli mini satchel !! With CTR it was $206.98!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3179625
> 
> 
> FINALLY!! Found Pashli mini satchel !! With CTR it was $206.98!




Love it!! Great find


----------



## CoffeePrincess

Apologies if this was asked before, but does NR do price adjustments for clearance items purchased online? TIA!


----------



## gquinn

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Jumping in on the Marc Jacobs bandwagon, I found this small Antonia which I'll be having adjusted today. With my $100 in notes it's gonna be around $25!!!




Would you mind sharing the upc please? Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## pecknnibble

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3179625
> 
> 
> FINALLY!! Found Pashli mini satchel !! With CTR it was $206.98!




Yayy! Great find!


----------



## gquinn

kiwiaz said:


> Love this bag! may I have the upc number? It is hard to read in the photo. Thanks!




Here you go.... 429857651669


----------



## pecknnibble

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Jumping in on the Marc Jacobs bandwagon, I found this small Antonia which I'll be having adjusted today. With my $100 in notes it's gonna be around $25!!!




Nice find! I saw this exact bag/color today at rack and it was still blue tagged for $3XX!


----------



## pecknnibble

Nothing too exciting at my rack today but finally found Nike flyknits in my size! $37.48 after CTR [emoji4]




I previously purchased a size 5.5 that are a bit tight and will be going back in a few days. Let me know if anyone wants the location.


----------



## Cthai

also found this Joie 'Marist' High Top Sneaker for $30.94 after ctr. they are super comfortable.  UPC code in case someone is interested. 808895415585


----------



## gquinn

meowmix318 said:


> I paid a bit more than you but $336.56 after the price adjustment. But before taxes. A lot of times the items I buy from one CTR sale will be even cheaper at the next one if the item is still there. I bought this on Oct 1 in Pasadena




That's still a great deal! The one I found didn't even have clearance stickers on it. This is probably why it wasn't scooped up already.


----------



## Cthai

gquinn said:


> Found lots of goodies for PA but this is one of the best deals - Marc Jacobs "Metropolitan" satchel. Retails $1795 but It will be $201 after PA and over 88% off!! It still has all the protective plastic on it with care card and dustbag!
> 
> View attachment 3179294
> View attachment 3179295
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



I saw this bag and it was still 4 something. You got a great deal there! I didn't buy, even with CTR it still be over $300


----------



## Bargainhunter93

Jimmy Choo Victory Pump !! $86.25 with 25% off!!! [emoji151][emoji7]


----------



## Cthai

Bargainhunter93 said:


> View attachment 3179867
> View attachment 3179868
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Victory Pump !! $86.25 with 25% off!!! [emoji151][emoji7]



WOW! Congrats! That's such a great price


----------



## ladycee

Bargainhunter93 said:


> View attachment 3179867
> View attachment 3179868
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Victory Pump !! $86.25 with 25% off!!! [emoji151][emoji7]




Wow! Not a teeny size either congrats


----------



## meowmix318

Nothing good at the location in West Covina. Felt like it was already picked through. Thank goodness I started shopping last Friday (got my price adjustment on a Burberry Jacket and only ended up paying 25% of the retail price)


----------



## IStuckACello

Bargainhunter93 said:


> View attachment 3179867
> View attachment 3179868
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Victory Pump !! $86.25 with 25% off!!! [emoji151][emoji7]




Nice, so classic! I love Jimmy Choos-so comfy!


----------



## leesibeth

Bargainhunter93 said:


> View attachment 3179867
> View attachment 3179868
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Victory Pump !! $86.25 with 25% off!!! [emoji151][emoji7]


 
No way!  AND you got the box too.  Major score!!


----------



## lms910

todays find  cant decide if i want it! Msg me if interested


----------



## dingdong79

Bargainhunter93 said:


> View attachment 3179867
> View attachment 3179868
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Victory Pump !! $86.25 with 25% off!!! [emoji151][emoji7]


great score. perfect condition and with box.


----------



## lms910

got this for the hubby for xmas! $67 with PA from $179!


----------



## lms910

They had a cream and a purple and blue as well. Will scan UPC if anyone interested.


----------



## sparksfly

lms910 said:


> They had a cream and a purple and blue as well. Will scan UPC if anyone interested.




I'd love the upc if possible.


----------



## ptqcangel08

lms910 said:


> They had a cream and a purple and blue as well. Will scan UPC if anyone interested.




I would the upc as well. Thanks


----------



## lms910

North Face!


----------



## Cardinal

Two CTR finds that made me happy today!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/helmut-lang-mere-silk-tank/3924811




http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-naples-woven-shorts/3994097


----------



## Michelle1x

meowmix318 said:


> Nothing good at the location in West Covina. Felt like it was already picked through. Thank goodness I started shopping last Friday (got my price adjustment on a Burberry Jacket and only ended up paying 25% of the retail price)



Yeah same here in Norcal.  I found nothing here.

I did get a Nadri Double ring pendant necklace, original $88 (I think, hard to tell sometimes) for $13.20, and a Heidi Klum bra for $11.25 and that was it, otherwise just price adjusting.


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone seen the Burberry pea coat from the anniversary sale?


----------



## srslyjk

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Jumping in on the Marc Jacobs bandwagon, I found this small Antonia which I'll be having adjusted today. With my $100 in notes it's gonna be around $25!!!



What a beautiful bag and color!  Good score!


----------



## Cthai

Hi! Have anyone ever seen this bag at the rack? And if so do you remember what's the price range ? I'm looking for this style and hoping one day to get it !


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Not red tagged but cute


----------



## buyingpig

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3180039
> 
> 
> Hi! Have anyone ever seen this bag at the rack? And if so do you remember what's the price range ? I'm looking for this style and hoping one day to get it !



I bought a medium sized marcie satchel in Indian Summer (a bit more orange than the one in the picture) April last year. It was $699.99 red tagged, I bought it during CTR, so ended up being $525. It was in perfect condition with authentication cards and dust bag. I love it.


----------



## Michelle1x

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Not red tagged but cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180041


what brand bag is that?


----------



## sparksfly

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone seen the Burberry pea coat from the anniversary sale?




I'm also in search of Burberry jackets! Would love to get it 25% off.


----------



## Cthai

buyingpig said:


> I bought a medium sized marcie satchel in Indian Summer (a bit more orange than the one in the picture) April last year. It was $699.99 red tagged, I bought it during CTR, so ended up being $525. It was in perfect condition with authentication cards and dust bag. I love it.




Wow! That's a great price! Ok I have hope lol maybe one day. If you happen to see another one please let me know.


----------



## lms910

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3180039
> 
> 
> Hi! Have anyone ever seen this bag at the rack? And if so do you remember what's the price range ? I'm looking for this style and hoping one day to get it !




I think shoppinggal got one once! I saw the crossbody once but it was faded and yucky looking. I want to say $600 range.


----------



## intrigue

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone seen the Burberry pea coat from the anniversary sale?




I'm not sure if this is the coat you're referring to. It was $299 and red tagged so came to about $225. 
The SKU is 5045458236484
Good luck!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Michelle1x said:


> what brand bag is that?




Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## bakeacookie

intrigue said:


> I'm not sure if this is the coat you're referring to. It was $299 and red tagged so came to about $225.
> The SKU is 5045458236484
> Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 3180067
> 
> View attachment 3180068




Thank you! This is a different one but also one I'm looking for.


----------



## pinktailcat

Bargainhunter93 said:


> View attachment 3179867
> View attachment 3179868
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Victory Pump !! $86.25 with 25% off!!! [emoji151][emoji7]




Oh god that is an indeed miracle price!! Congrats!!


----------



## krissa

intrigue said:


> I'm not sure if this is the coat you're referring to. It was $299 and red tagged so came to about $225.
> The SKU is 5045458236484
> Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 3180067
> 
> View attachment 3180068



I love this coat. It runs super small tho.


----------



## buyingpig

Cthai said:


> Wow! That's a great price! Ok I have hope lol maybe one day. If you happen to see another one please let me know.



Sure, I will definitely let you know. My store's accesories manager saves the best deal for her "clients". So I rarely get anything decent nowadays


----------



## twboi

may the shopping god be with me and grant me a Pashil!!! 

or if anyone have one who is willing to part with it... please and THANK YOU!!!!
its for my mom's birthday present


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Vince cap sleeve blouse 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Halogen cape




The Vince blouse came out to $22.45 and the halogen cape came out to $37.48 after CTR


----------



## krissa

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3180039
> 
> 
> Hi! Have anyone ever seen this bag at the rack? And if so do you remember what's the price range ? I'm looking for this style and hoping one day to get it !



I'm looking for this one too. Last time I saw one it was 698 or so. It's a total long shot to find one.


----------



## krissa

CoffeePrincess said:


> Apologies if this was asked before, but does NR do price adjustments for clearance items purchased online? TIA!



In store no, but if you do a live chat they should be able to adjust it.


----------



## twboi

Burberry Dress in size 10. Pm me for location


----------



## Graciielu

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3179654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here u go the upc for the bag




Congrats! Which rack did you get it from?!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3180039
> 
> 
> Hi! Have anyone ever seen this bag at the rack? And if so do you remember what's the price range ? I'm looking for this style and hoping one day to get it !




Is it this one? I just saw this a few weeks ago.


----------



## gquinn

Some of my CTR haul with PAs:



Prada sandals for $112








Vince silk top for $22, retail $265








Theory Lousine blazer for $22, retail $435








Alice + Olivia Tiffany ponte dress for $18, retail $264








DVF wrap dress for $41, retail $365


----------



## gquinn

Stumbled on some penny items also - clearly I spend too much time at the Rack!

Delman Elda flat, retail $298
I [emoji173]&#65039; Ugg Kisses short boot, retail $118.95
Wild Pearl strapless rompers, retail $24.97 each


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

Bargainhunter93 said:


> View attachment 3179867
> View attachment 3179868
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Victory Pump !! $86.25 with 25% off!!! [emoji151][emoji7]




Wow! Great find!


----------



## purseaholic90

scored a Black Halo Velvet Jackie O Dress! it was originally $390 and I got it for.. $23 from CTR!!!
https://www.shopbop.com/velvet-jackie-dress-black-halo/vp/v=1/845524441959912.htm


----------



## meowmix318

krissa said:


> I love this coat. It runs super small tho.




I purchased this jacket but thought it was true to size for me.


----------



## Cthai

yakusoku.af said:


> Is it this one? I just saw this a few weeks ago.
> View attachment 3180265
> 
> View attachment 3180267



Yes! I was hoping it was around the 500/600 range. I know that's still a decent price, just not the right price for my wallet. Lol

Thank you for sharing !


----------



## Cthai

Graciielu said:


> Congrats! Which rack did you get it from?!



VA Tyson.


----------



## sparksfly

gquinn said:


> Some of my CTR haul with PAs:
> 
> 
> 
> Prada sandals for $112
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince silk top for $22, retail $265
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory Lousine blazer for $22, retail $435
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice + Olivia Tiffany ponte dress for $18, retail $264
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF wrap dress for $41, retail $365




Could I have the sku for the theory blazer and the DVF wrap?


----------



## Milky caramel

gquinn said:


> Some of my CTR haul with PAs:
> 
> 
> 
> Prada sandals for $112
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince silk top for $22, retail $265
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory Lousine blazer for $22, retail $435
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice + Olivia Tiffany ponte dress for $18, retail $264
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF wrap dress for $41, retail $365


Pls can I have d sku for the theory blazer. TIA.


----------



## Pao9

Bargainhunter93 said:


> View attachment 3179867
> View attachment 3179868
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Victory Pump !! $86.25 with 25% off!!! [emoji151][emoji7]




What an incredible price! Crazy deal!



gquinn said:


> Some of my CTR haul with PAs:
> 
> 
> 
> Prada sandals for $112
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince silk top for $22, retail $265
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory Lousine blazer for $22, retail $435
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice + Olivia Tiffany ponte dress for $18, retail $264
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF wrap dress for $41, retail $365




Such cute sandals!


----------



## My3boyscde

Herve Leger size XS. $569 before 25% off original price is $1790. I have it on hold til the end of the day. DM for location!


----------



## yellowjade

got this Sam Edelman Petty in slate grey for $37.48!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sam-ede...yid=0&fashionColor=Putty+Suede&resultback=820


----------



## meowmix318

My3boyscde said:


> Herve Leger size XS. $569 before 25% off original price is $1790. I have it on hold til the end of the day. DM for location!



What a gorgeous dress


----------



## sparksfly

yellowjade said:


> got this Sam Edelman Petty in slate grey for $37.48!
> 
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sam-ede...yid=0&fashionColor=Putty+Suede&resultback=820




Could I have the sku please?


----------



## yellowjade

sparksfly said:


> could i have the sku please?


----------



## jorton

Is it possible someone can check a few upc for me? My iphone is out for service and I'm desperate!

Thanks! 

Mbmj wallet - 887710401965

nadri necklace- 439009834543


----------



## IStuckACello

jorton said:


> Is it possible someone can check a few upc for me? My iphone is out for service and I'm desperate!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Mbmj wallet - 887710401965
> 
> 
> 
> nadri necklace- 439009834543




What do ou want checked? The first one is $109.97 and out of stock in my area (SF) and second I can't see the price, but it's out of stock here too and asst upc


----------



## jorton

IStuckACello said:


> What do ou want checked? The first one is $109.97 and out of stock in my area (SF) and second I can't see the price, but it's out of stock here too and asst upc



Ok great, I was wondering if they got marked dow n again. Thanks!


----------



## leesibeth

My3boyscde said:


> Herve Leger size XS. $569 before 25% off original price is $1790. I have it on hold til the end of the day. DM for location!



Wow, the dress is stunning!,  wish it was a small.


----------



## sparksfly

yellowjade said:


> View attachment 3180720




Does it come up invalid for you? My mom wants a pair of these so trying to see if my store has them.


----------



## yellowjade

sparksfly said:


> Does it come up invalid for you? My mom wants a pair of these so trying to see if my store has them.



It did come up invalid. Dunno what that means.... Maybe one of the employees can help you?


----------



## jorton

Could someone also check prices for:


Green waterproof sam jacket - 846968027488

Madewell scarf- 889415025446

Thanks!


----------



## ptqcangel08

jorton said:


> Could someone also check prices for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green waterproof sam jacket - 846968027488
> 
> 
> 
> Madewell scarf- 889415025446
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




The jacket is sold out in my area and I can't see the price, but the scarf is $19.97.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Cthai said:


> Yes! I was hoping it was around the 500/600 range. I know that's still a decent price, just not the right price for my wallet. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing !




It's been awhile since I've see a Chloe with a red tag at my rack. They've all been white tag around $800-900. And the Alice totes have been sitting here for months and no markdown. 
I think best chance for a red tag would be after the designer clearance when they do fls transfers.


----------



## Sartorial1

I've been lurking for a while and admittedly not up-to-date on lingo....What is "ctr"?


----------



## bakeacookie

Sartorial1 said:


> I've been lurking for a while and admittedly not up-to-date on lingo....What is "ctr"?




Clear the rack, 25% off red tagged items.


----------



## Sartorial1

bakeacookie said:


> Clear the rack, 25% off red tagged items.




Thank you!


----------



## lms910

Someone please get these! Im a size 6 and they were too tight! Frye booties red tagged $44.90 so will be $32ish!!! Size 5.5. Houston- Sugarland Town Center
	

		
			
		

		
	





I also got some VC signature over the knee boots $595 down to $67! Will post when I get home.


----------



## sparksfly

lms910 said:


> Someone please get these! Im a size 6 and they were too tight! Frye booties red tagged $44.90 so will be $32ish!!! Size 5.5. Houston- Sugarland Town Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180893
> View attachment 3180894
> 
> 
> I also got some VC signature over the knee boots $595 down to $67! Will post when I get home.



Try taking them to a cobbler to get stretched. I did it with mine. I'm a 7 so sadly too small for me. 

Did you see if any other stores had those? Would love to search and send them.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
Burberry bags $700-$1200


Chloe wallet


Burberry Brit




Celine clear sunglasses




Sparkly Miu Miu sunglasses




Michelle watch bands


----------



## yakusoku.af

And my find for the day! 
Moschino biker wristlet! 
I walked around the store for 20 mins before I decided I wanted it lol


----------



## lms910

sparksfly said:


> Try taking them to a cobbler to get stretched. I did it with mine. I'm a 7 so sadly too small for me.
> 
> Did you see if any other stores had those? Would love to search and send them.




I did a search and send for a 6 and no luck


----------



## aprilludgate

some finds today


----------



## gquinn

aprilludgate said:


> View attachment 3180980
> View attachment 3180982
> View attachment 3180983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some finds today




May I have the SKU for the Valentino please! Congrats on your find!!!


----------



## smiley13tree

Found these at Oakridge NR. I picked up the Stuart Weitzman nudist sandals!


----------



## ptqcangel08

aprilludgate said:


> View attachment 3180980
> View attachment 3180982
> View attachment 3180983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some finds today




Love the valentinos! Congrats


----------



## littlecutie

PM you . 



smiley13tree said:


> View attachment 3180981
> View attachment 3180985
> View attachment 3180986
> View attachment 3180987
> 
> 
> Found these at Oakridge NR. I picked up the Stuart Weitzman nudist sandals!


----------



## buyingpig

aprilludgate said:


> View attachment 3180980
> View attachment 3180982
> View attachment 3180983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some finds today



Hi, did you purchase the Valentino? If you didn't, can you share location? Size and price? If you did, can you share UPC. 

TIA!


----------



## aprilludgate

I didn't buy any of them not my size, they were both worn and refurb less than 200. At Fairlakes va. Sorry I don't have the upc


----------



## aprilludgate

The agls are less than 130


----------



## aprilludgate

buyingpig said:


> Hi, did you purchase the Valentino? If you didn't, can you share location? Size and price? If you did, can you share UPC.
> 
> TIA!




They were 38 1/2 $249


----------



## gquinn

aprilludgate said:


> They were 38 1/2 $249




Do you know what section 

Thanks!!


----------



## Cthai

lms910 said:


> Someone please get these! Im a size 6 and they were too tight! Frye booties red tagged $44.90 so will be $32ish!!! Size 5.5. Houston- Sugarland Town Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180893
> View attachment 3180894
> 
> 
> I also got some VC signature over the knee boots $595 down to $67! Will post when I get home.




Omg!! That's my size for the Frye boots ! Do you know if it's still there??? 

Going to call and see if they can find it for ke


----------



## gquinn

aprilludgate said:


> They were 38 1/2 $249




I called and they couldn't find them Thank you for providing your Intel in any event!


----------



## aprilludgate

gquinn said:


> Do you know what section
> 
> Thanks!!




They were sitting on a cart that said online arrivals near the designer section. Out in the open. Sorry it's my first time using purse forum so I have  no idea how it works [emoji28]


----------



## lms910

Cthai said:


> Omg!! That's my size for the Frye boots ! Do you know if it's still there???
> 
> 
> 
> Going to call and see if they can find it for ke




They are probably still there!! I left a few hours ago.


----------



## buyingpig

aprilludgate said:


> They were sitting on a cart that said online arrivals near the designer section. Out in the open. Sorry it's my first time using purse forum so I have  no idea how it works [emoji28]



I called with the new information. They still cannot find them. Oh well, better luck next time 

Thank you so much for sharing anyways!


----------



## meowmix318

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Burberry bags $700-$1200
> View attachment 3180955
> 
> Chloe wallet
> View attachment 3180956
> 
> Burberry Brit
> View attachment 3180958
> 
> View attachment 3180960
> 
> Celine clear sunglasses
> View attachment 3180961
> 
> View attachment 3180962
> 
> Sparkly Miu Miu sunglasses
> View attachment 3180963
> 
> View attachment 3180964
> 
> Michelle watch bands
> View attachment 3180965




Too bad the Burberry jacket isn't red tagged


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

yakusoku.af said:


> And my find for the day!
> Moschino biker wristlet!
> I walked around the store for 20 mins before I decided I wanted it lol
> View attachment 3180967




Really cute!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

yakusoku.af said:


> And my find for the day!
> Moschino biker wristlet!
> I walked around the store for 20 mins before I decided I wanted it lol
> View attachment 3180967




How much was it?


----------



## cwxx

nothing much at my location:


----------



## yakusoku.af

Colaluvstrvl said:


> How much was it?




$353 before tax
It has a few scratches but for 75% off its ok lol


----------



## Michelle1x

another price check

4 3902 48462 9

TIA!


----------



## Michelle1x

I scored these today, they are Choo Aza pumps, with Kitten Heel.  I don't know if the sku is a universal sku for Aza pumps though, because there are many colors of Aza and most are just solid color leather.


----------



## Michelle1x

There is a Leger metallic bandage TOP altered and refinished $199, size XS - looks like this one but only the top - PM me for location.

Sorry for no pic but with a ton of people around, taking pictures is so conspicuous

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-l...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=5095


----------



## Cthai

lms910 said:


> They are probably still there!! I left a few hours ago.



Hi! Do you happen to know where it might be ?? I called and they said they couldn't find it in the 5 or 6 section.


----------



## afsweet

Great deal for anyone looking for the missoni converse shoes. FYI, the shoes are actually a 6.5 but fit quite large (guess that's normal for converse?). This was the only pair I saw at NR Philadelphia.


----------



## cwxx

Michelle1x said:


> another price check
> 
> 4 3902 48462 9
> 
> TIA!



Invalid UPC/UPC not found


----------



## Michelle1x

cwxx said:


> Invalid UPC/UPC not found



thanks.... 
so Rack experts what does it mean with the UPC is invalid like this?
This is a blue tag jacket (with an EXTREMELY EXPENSIVE PRICE) that has sat around for a while.  If I take it to the register will they just ring up the price listed on the tag?

TIA!


----------



## lms910

Cthai said:


> Hi! Do you happen to know where it might be ?? I called and they said they couldn't find it in the 5 or 6 section.




They were put back in size 6 and they are definitely still there because I checked my Search and Send and they still pop up. Market at Town Center.


----------



## afsweet

went to 2 NR's today. at KOP, i bought a mackage coat (http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...KJZaQ&LSoid=274414&LSlinkid=10&LScreativeid=1) for less than $400 and this XS kenzo tee which was in the women's section (https://www.lyst.co.uk/clothing/kenzo-navy-eiffel-tower-cotton-tshirt/) for $45. i'll probably return the tee. 

there was also a pair of black patent, pointy toe Jimmy Choo pumps in size 10. didn't ask for price, but they were sitting by the shoe desk (where you ask for your matching shoe). there were some other shoes there, so i assume they're higher end brands too. 

at NR Philadelphia, i scored these burberry booties (http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...to-booties-eunice-asymmetrical-zip?ID=1071019) for about $340. the booties were available in a 7.5 too. there was another pair of burberry ankle boots that had a more moto feel with buckles, and a pair of knee high boots in a deep burgundy. 

red tags, i spotted but didn't buy (olive green david lerner leggings for a little less than $50, j brand jeans for $80, burberry women black blazers).


----------



## bakeacookie

Struck out today. I think it's the first CTR in a while where I went out empty handed.


----------



## Glittermob

Me too... All of my clearance racks were practically empty


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

These Chloe flats came out to about $120


----------



## krissa

Thruhvnseyes said:


> These Chloe flats came out to about $120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181237
> View attachment 3181238



 Awesome find!


----------



## lilac28

yakusoku.af said:


> And my find for the day!
> Moschino biker wristlet!
> I walked around the store for 20 mins before I decided I wanted it lol
> View attachment 3180967


 
20 mins? what took you so long? Lol. Love it, great buy! BTW, you always have the best spy pics. I must go to this NR when I ever get to Hawaii.


----------



## pecknnibble

Thruhvnseyes said:


> These Chloe flats came out to about $120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181237
> View attachment 3181238




Omg great find!! Most comfortable flats ever! [emoji7]


----------



## jorton

Michelle1x said:


> thanks....
> so Rack experts what does it mean with the UPC is invwont
> This is a blue tag jacket (with an EXTREMELY EXPENSIVE PRICE) that has sat around for a while.  If I take it to the register will they just ring up the price listed on the tag?
> 
> TIA!



 It just means the item is probably old, not in the system anymore, thats what I assume. It doesnt mean its a penny though. It's best to ask staff. I always ask them to scan it because I want to know if its been marked down.


Edit- even if it doesn't scan for you as a customer it will still scan for staff. And no it wont necessarily be the price on the tag, if it has been marked down in the system it will come up when scanned


----------



## Pejw

Does Nordstrom Rack ship items if they are found in the locator? Today when I was at the store their staff did not offer this option even though it showed some stores still have what I was looking for.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Pejw said:


> Does Nordstrom Rack ship items if they are found in the locator? Today when I was at the store their staff did not offer this option even though it showed some stores still have what I was looking for.




Yes they do. You can do a charge send. Shipping is $7.95


----------



## yakusoku.af

lilac28 said:


> 20 mins? what took you so long? Lol. Love it, great buy! BTW, you always have the best spy pics. I must go to this NR when I ever get to Hawaii.




I'm going to Tokyo on Wednesday so I was thinking I'm gonna do a lot of shopping there. 
I take pics of a lot because you never know what someone else might be looking for. Plus I go right in the morning so it's usually not busy.


----------



## peacelovesequin

gquinn said:


> Stumbled on some penny items also - clearly I spend too much time at the Rack!
> 
> Delman Elda flat, retail $298
> I [emoji173]&#65039; Ugg Kisses short boot, retail $118.95
> Wild Pearl strapless rompers, retail $24.97 each
> 
> View attachment 3180283




I found the rompers at my location also. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rikilove10

DVF embossed lizard clutch for $89!


----------



## Rikilove10

Rikilove10 said:


> DVF embossed lizard clutch for $89!



Pic of the back.


----------



## jorton

A few of my finds over the past week. Mostly cheap accessories!
my store had bins out of scarves, sunglasses, and hundreds of pieces of jewelry, so I dug around for a half hour and probably looked like a scavenger lol. The rest of the store(shoes, clothes, bags) was pretty picked over.

Nothing too exciting, but if anyone wants upc's let me know!

Madewell scarf- love this mustard color for fall. was $55, paid $14.98







DVF Aviators- were $128, paid $23.44






Wildfox Sunglasses- were $179(on shopbop) paid $8.99
these are a little bit fun/silly but I may just use them as backups or ones for outdoor activities

House of Harlow earrings- were $14.97, paid $4.27

Givency bracelet- was $58, paid $6.52

Nadri Necklace- was $99, paid $0.01


----------



## meowmix318

jorton said:


> A few of my finds over the past week. Mostly cheap accessories!
> my store had bins out of scarves, sunglasses, and hundreds of pieces of jewelry, so I dug around for a half hour and probably looked like a scavenger lol. The rest of the store(shoes, clothes, bags) was pretty picked over.
> 
> Nothing too exciting, but if anyone wants upc's let me know!
> 
> Madewell scarf- love this mustard color for fall. was $55, paid $14.98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF Aviators- were $128, paid $23.44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildfox Sunglasses- were $179(on shopbop) paid $8.99
> these are a little bit fun/silly but I may just use them as backups or ones for outdoor activities
> 
> House of Harlow earrings- were $14.97, paid $4.27
> 
> Givency bracelet- was $58, paid $6.52
> 
> Nadri Necklace- was $99, paid $0.01



Great finds


----------



## My3boyscde

Spotted these at Willow Grove!


----------



## My3boyscde

Sorry, the white slip ons were Vince


----------



## newport5236

Manolo blahnik, 250 now, will be under 200 after CTR discount.  Size 39.5.  PM me for location and I can hold them for first person who responds if I haven't left.  They're my size, but I have nowhere to wear them to.

The underside has some (minor) signs of wear


----------



## vivelebag

How do you know something is a penny? Do you scan the bar code to check? Is there any other indication? I tried using the app last time I was there but the camera function didn't work.


----------



## bakeacookie

You typically have to scan the tags. 

Check your privacy settings for your camera, after an update the allow access to camera was turned off, you have to turn it back on again.


----------



## peacelovesequin

vivelebag said:


> How do you know something is a penny? Do you scan the bar code to check? Is there any other indication? I tried using the app last time I was there but the camera function didn't work.




Scan the tags. 
I also check the dates on some of the tags.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Has anyone been to the Nordstrom Rack in Vegas? I went there today for the first time today and did not see any major designer brands for shoes. It was mostly Jessica Simpson, some Michael Kors and small brands. I was hoping to find some Prada's, Jimmy Choo's and Manolo's.


----------



## IStuckACello

Pejw said:


> Does Nordstrom Rack ship items if they are found in the locator? Today when I was at the store their staff did not offer this option even though it showed some stores still have what I was looking for.




Not always-only if they have enough of the item will the system allow them to do that. If it's just 1 at 1 store then it will not. You're better off calling and asking to speak with the department manager at that point.


----------



## LnA

Spotted this black YSL at my usual location this afternoon. I was surprised, I've never seen anything other than the occasional non-PS1 proenza there. PM for location details. On that note they still had the proenza as well as the yellow round and purple square Prada baroques I posted a few days ago. Didn't see the Burberry messenger/crossbody anymore but got a lot of PMs last time so hopefully a TPFer got it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Also, the long beach rack had a lot of purple longchamp le pliage bags in multiple sizes last night.

UPDATE: The YSL has sold. No more PMs please.


----------



## acm1134

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3176942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blinged out baroques. Will put on hold. Msg me for details!
> View attachment 3176945
> 
> 
> Also this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176944


do you happen to have the UPC for that bag ? Hard to read from the picture


----------



## natalia0128

peacelovesequin said:


> Scan the tags.
> I also check the dates on some of the tags.


I used the app call rack stores, but every time I scanned or typed the number in. It only showed if the item is available in my story only. It did not show the price 
. Do I need to do any thing with the app


----------



## ladybeaumont

Just visited the Northbrook location and I didn't find any good deals with the designer stuff but I got some items that I was eyeing during the Nordstrom Anniv sale for an even cheaper price so all in all, I'm pretty happy.




gottaluvmybags said:


> Vince mint sweater $19.93
> 439006758705



Hi! Do you have a picture of this one?


----------



## greenoiloil

Ladies, what kind of app did u use for price check and stock inquiry? I have the nr app but seems like not able to scan barcode...


----------



## bakeacookie

Rack Stores.


----------



## bargainhunter95

I went to two racks this weekend and it was so empty! Makes me wonder if they are saving stock for Black Friday. And I thought it would be fun to share my find of these funky high waisted American apparel jeans. The tag says it's been in circulation since 1997!


----------



## MissL

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Has anyone been to the Nordstrom Rack in Vegas? I went there today for the first time today and did not see any major designer brands for shoes. It was mostly Jessica Simpson, some Michael Kors and small brands. I was hoping to find some Prada's, Jimmy Choo's and Manolo's.



I've been to the Stephanie Street one and it exceeded my expectations. There weren't any designer shoes but I found the clothes and bags/accessories to be really good. I saw Herve Leger, Marc Jacobs, Longchamp Le Pliage, an Alexander Wang bag (not a Rocco unfortunately) and even a Phillip Lim Mini Pashli (which I bought ).


----------



## lms910

acm1134 said:


> do you happen to have the UPC for that bag ? Hard to read from the picture




It was refurb! And i was there yesterday and think its gone...


----------



## bonheuriz

My local NR is not on the designer NR list. We have some designer shoes, most are Tory Burch, Stuart Weitzman, some Burberrys and refurbished Miumiu/Jimmy choo occasionally, and the clothing and handbag sections are not exciting at all. I talked to a staff the other day and according to her, there is a great number of designer shoes staying in the inventory storage. They cannot display those onto shelf because of limited room... I don't know if this is true or not, but it made me so eager to see their inventory. Did anyone get the opportunity to see NR inventory storage? I heard they have so much good stuff hiding there! I also mentioned we want to see more designer handbags, she asked about the brands and was going to tell the manager. I don't think that will make any change though.


----------



## intricateee

Hello ladies,


Anyone know when the next CTR will be? Planning to make a trip to the US from Canada sometime this month to do some Christmas shopping! 


Thanks!!


----------



## Michelle1x

intricateee said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> 
> Anyone know when the next CTR will be? Planning to make a trip to the US from Canada sometime this month to do some Christmas shopping!
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Black friday is better than a CTR- 30% off everything!  I'll bet thats it for a while though.


----------



## lms910

Got the Rockstud Tote today and will be returning. It is an old style...doesnt have the clasp at the top. Will be taking it back to Post Oak in Houston in the next couple hours. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 $789 refurb


----------



## sonkie23

intricateee said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> 
> Anyone know when the next CTR will be? Planning to make a trip to the US from Canada sometime this month to do some Christmas shopping!
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


 


The next actual CTR is not until 12/26.  The Black Friday event comes in between.


----------



## pepperdiva

For clear the rack price adjustments, am I able to request a price adjustment from merchandise purchased within 7 days on nordstromrack.com or does that only apply to purchases in store?


----------



## krissa

pepperdiva said:


> For clear the rack price adjustments, am I able to request a price adjustment from merchandise purchased within 7 days on nordstromrack.com or does that only apply to purchases in store?



You have to call or live chat them.


----------



## Cthai

Not a red tag but a decent price for this jacket... Not sure about keeping but I figure I have 90days to think about it


----------



## littlecutie

lms910 said:


> Got the Rockstud Tote today and will be returning. It is an old style...doesnt have the clasp at the top. Will be taking it back to Post Oak in Houston in the next couple hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $789 refurb




PM you


----------



## Vu1994

what does ctr mean? sorry im new here


----------



## peacelovesequin

Vu1994 said:


> what does ctr mean? sorry im new here




It means Clear The Rack. No need to be sorry. We're here to help!


----------



## twboi

Vu1994 said:


> what does ctr mean? sorry im new here


CTR = clear the rack, where all red tagged merchandise is extra 25% off. 

hope this helps!


----------



## Glittermob

saw this on Instagram!! Omg.... So beautiful... She's probably going to ask an arm and a leg for it.   Rack find


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Glittermob said:


> View attachment 3182694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this on Instagram!! Omg.... So beautiful... She's probably going to ask an arm and a leg for it.   Rack find



Gorgeous! Is she a reseller? If so, it's a shame that such a beautiful bag is in her hands. I'm sure many people here would love to have it.

Seems like there have been a lot of goodies popping up at NR. I've been avoiding shopping unless it's for xmas presents but I may drop by again this week.


----------



## intricateee

Michelle1x said:


> Black friday is better than a CTR- 30% off everything!  I'll bet thats it for a while though.


 
Awesome! Thanks for the info


----------



## Glittermob

elisainthecity said:


> Gorgeous! Is she a reseller? If so, it's a shame that such a beautiful bag is in her hands. I'm sure many people here would love to have it.
> 
> Seems like there have been a lot of goodies popping up at NR. I've been avoiding shopping unless it's for xmas presents but I may drop by again this week.




I'm not sure... I asked how much and she said the price she paid 800 but somebody else snagged it up first.


----------



## Michelle1x

Glittermob said:


> View attachment 3182694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this on Instagram!! Omg.... So beautiful... She's probably going to ask an arm and a leg for it.   Rack find



Any way to know which Rack she got it from?


----------



## drspock7

The most amazing deal of the century..... So I see this DVF wrap dresses. Not usually my style but I try it anyway. It shows a little too much cleavage but I'm used to her dresses being hit or miss. Anyway I try it and don't want to risk the wrong size for for $74.... (Which I already know is a fab price)...so I put it back. 

Stand in line too long and change my mind. Head back and it's not there. Ask the attendant and they didn't put it away yet but it's in the back. She gets it and I go to check out.

Get to the register and the guy says, wow you found a DVF for under $100. He then says you're not going to believe this.... It's ringing up at $29.99 and that's before the 25% off. The dress comes up to $22......wait there's more

I have a Nordstrom note for $20 so this wrap dress just cost me $3 tax included..... And all I need to do is wear a camisole under it that I already have at home!

#nordiesscore
#cleartheracks
#dvfwrapdress


----------



## sparksfly

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3182777
> 
> 
> The most amazing deal of the century..... So I see this DVF wrap dresses. Not usually my style but I try it anyway. It shows a little too much cleavage but I'm used to her dresses being hit or miss. Anyway I try it and don't want to risk the wrong size for for $74.... (Which I already know is a fab price)...so I put it back.
> 
> Stand in line too long and change my mind. Head back and it's not there. Ask the attendant and they didn't put it away yet but it's in the back. She gets it and I go to check out.
> 
> Get to the register and the guy says, wow you found a DVF for under $100. He then says you're not going to believe this.... It's ringing up at $29.99 and that's before the 25% off. The dress comes up to $22......wait there's more
> 
> I have a Nordstrom note for $20 so this wrap dress just cost me $3 tax included..... And all I need to do is wear a camisole under it that I already have at home!
> 
> #nordiesscore
> #cleartheracks
> #dvfwrapdress




Could I have the sku? Would love to search and send.


----------



## amajoh

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3182777
> 
> 
> The most amazing deal of the century..... So I see this DVF wrap dresses. Not usually my style but I try it anyway. It shows a little too much cleavage but I'm used to her dresses being hit or miss. Anyway I try it and don't want to risk the wrong size for for $74.... (Which I already know is a fab price)...so I put it back.
> 
> Stand in line too long and change my mind. Head back and it's not there. Ask the attendant and they didn't put it away yet but it's in the back. She gets it and I go to check out.
> 
> Get to the register and the guy says, wow you found a DVF for under $100. He then says you're not going to believe this.... It's ringing up at $29.99 and that's before the 25% off. The dress comes up to $22......wait there's more
> 
> I have a Nordstrom note for $20 so this wrap dress just cost me $3 tax included..... And all I need to do is wear a camisole under it that I already have at home!
> 
> #nordiesscore
> #cleartheracks
> #dvfwrapdress




Amazing find. It looks gorgeous on you, too!


----------



## ptqcangel08

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3182777
> 
> 
> The most amazing deal of the century..... So I see this DVF wrap dresses. Not usually my style but I try it anyway. It shows a little too much cleavage but I'm used to her dresses being hit or miss. Anyway I try it and don't want to risk the wrong size for for $74.... (Which I already know is a fab price)...so I put it back.
> 
> Stand in line too long and change my mind. Head back and it's not there. Ask the attendant and they didn't put it away yet but it's in the back. She gets it and I go to check out.
> 
> Get to the register and the guy says, wow you found a DVF for under $100. He then says you're not going to believe this.... It's ringing up at $29.99 and that's before the 25% off. The dress comes up to $22......wait there's more
> 
> I have a Nordstrom note for $20 so this wrap dress just cost me $3 tax included..... And all I need to do is wear a camisole under it that I already have at home!
> 
> #nordiesscore
> #cleartheracks
> #dvfwrapdress




Looks great on u.


----------



## bakeacookie

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3182777
> 
> 
> The most amazing deal of the century..... So I see this DVF wrap dresses. Not usually my style but I try it anyway. It shows a little too much cleavage but I'm used to her dresses being hit or miss. Anyway I try it and don't want to risk the wrong size for for $74.... (Which I already know is a fab price)...so I put it back.
> 
> Stand in line too long and change my mind. Head back and it's not there. Ask the attendant and they didn't put it away yet but it's in the back. She gets it and I go to check out.
> 
> Get to the register and the guy says, wow you found a DVF for under $100. He then says you're not going to believe this.... It's ringing up at $29.99 and that's before the 25% off. The dress comes up to $22......wait there's more
> 
> I have a Nordstrom note for $20 so this wrap dress just cost me $3 tax included..... And all I need to do is wear a camisole under it that I already have at home!
> 
> #nordiesscore
> #cleartheracks
> #dvfwrapdress



Great find! It looks great on you!


----------



## amajoh

Speaking of Black Friday at NR, what do they do? I've never been on Black Friday before. Is it worth going?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Found this cute Michele watch 50% off at the Rack on Saturday $447.50




UPC 429571463166


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

MissL said:


> I've been to the Stephanie Street one and it exceeded my expectations. There weren't any designer shoes but I found the clothes and bags/accessories to be really good. I saw Herve Leger, Marc Jacobs, Longchamp Le Pliage, an Alexander Wang bag (not a Rocco unfortunately) and even a Phillip Lim Mini Pashli (which I bought ).




Thank you. I will probably head over there this week. Its very far away though from where I live. Hopefully they will have the Pashli available.


----------



## LuxeDeb

This is my big CTR score this time....Burberry purple transparent flower sandals for $59.99 after CTR discount! Originally $895 

I also scored some Kendra Scott Elle earrings, Hanky Panky thongs & Fred skull Halloween items.







http://www.lyst.com/shoes/burberry-transparent-flower-deerskin-sandals-pale-lilac/


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> This is my big CTR score this time....Burberry purple transparent flower sandals for $59.99 after CTR discount! Originally $895
> 
> I also scored some Kendra Scott Elle earrings, Hanky Panky thongs & Fred skull Halloween items.
> 
> View attachment 3182830
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182831
> 
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/shoes/burberry-transparent-flower-deerskin-sandals-pale-lilac/




I have seen these at my store in early summer and they are stunning IRL!  Nice find


----------



## ilovejae

thank u so much for the tpfer who posted long champ bag! Just got mine today!! Awesome deal!


----------



## ladybeaumont

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3182675
> View attachment 3182676
> 
> 
> Not a red tag but a decent price for this jacket... Not sure about keeping but I figure I have 90days to think about it



It's gorgeous!


----------



## meowmix318

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3182777
> 
> 
> The most amazing deal of the century..... So I see this DVF wrap dresses. Not usually my style but I try it anyway. It shows a little too much cleavage but I'm used to her dresses being hit or miss. Anyway I try it and don't want to risk the wrong size for for $74.... (Which I already know is a fab price)...so I put it back.
> 
> Stand in line too long and change my mind. Head back and it's not there. Ask the attendant and they didn't put it away yet but it's in the back. She gets it and I go to check out.
> 
> Get to the register and the guy says, wow you found a DVF for under $100. He then says you're not going to believe this.... It's ringing up at $29.99 and that's before the 25% off. The dress comes up to $22......wait there's more
> 
> I have a Nordstrom note for $20 so this wrap dress just cost me $3 tax included..... And all I need to do is wear a camisole under it that I already have at home!
> 
> #nordiesscore
> #cleartheracks
> #dvfwrapdress



Dress looks amazing on you  glad you got it at such a steal!!


----------



## Pejw

IStuckACello said:


> Not always-only if they have enough of the item will the system allow them to do that. If it's just 1 at 1 store then it will not. You're better off calling and asking to speak with the department manager at that point.


Thank you. That explains why they did not offer to order it for me.


----------



## aejones8

Yesterday at the Mall of America Rack there was a Burberry black leather jacket size 12 for $799.  

I also found these black Valentino sandals that I am keeping.  They were new, not worn and refinished, and $149 not red tagged.  Says the original price was $1085, but must be an old style can't find them anywhere online. 

They also had two Chloe Baylee bags, a maroon/tan, and a tan/grey both brand new with tags for $979.


----------



## bargainhunter95

amajoh said:


> Speaking of Black Friday at NR, what do they do? I've never been on Black Friday before. Is it worth going?



I woke up at 6am for it last year. I suggest going if you are willing to wake up early and bear the crowds. The CTR is 30% instead of 25%. I remember finding a lot of goodies because the discounts were really good.


----------



## ptqcangel08

Has anyone tried to do a PA without the tag? I just received the long champ Le pilage (from TFPer Intel) but it doesn't have the tag even though I know it was red tagged.


----------



## nisey286

Hello fellow fashionistas! I read the forum every so often and love seeing all the amazing deals you find. My 1st post is dedicated to some of my CTR deals that I found today: 

Cynthia Vincent gladiator sandals $89.98



Nike lunar $31.87



Miu Miu heels $224.98



Alice + Olivia dress $58.44



Citizens of Humanity Jeans $43.65



Joe's shorts $7.49



7 for All Mankind pants $35.98



Giorgio Armani pants $84.37



Alexander Wang skirt $71.25


----------



## peacelovesequin

ptqcangel08 said:


> Has anyone tried to do a PA without the tag? I just received the long champ Le pilage (from TFPer Intel) but it doesn't have the tag even though I know it was red tagged.




I got the PA. Mine came with a white tag only. When she scanned it, it showed as red-tagged.

You can also bring the receipt that came with the bag.


----------



## ptqcangel08

peacelovesequin said:


> I got the PA. Mine came with a white tag only. When she scanned it, it showed as red-tagged.




Thanks for the response. I guess I'll just have to stop by the store and ask. I couldn't find the tag at all. I wonder if scanning the receipt will show if it's red tag or not.


----------



## gquinn

I couldn't believe my eyes today when the first items I picked up were a penny! I had spent a total of 8 mins in the store and had stumbled on 4 pairs of shoes for a penny each! Some of these are going to make great  Xmas gifts[emoji41]

SJP "Carrie" pumps, retail $355
Ugg Australia Bailey Bow boot, retail $205
I Heart Ugg Kisses tall boot, $149
Steve Madden Erosion flats, $70


----------



## gquinn

Milky caramel said:


> Pls can I have d sku for the theory blazer. TIA.







sparksfly said:


> Could I have the sku for the theory blazer and the DVF wrap?




Sorry for the delayed reply... 

Theory Blazer 887717346634
DVF Dress 886115909298

Hope you find them!


----------



## peacelovesequin

nisey286 said:


> Hello fellow fashionistas! I read the forum every so often and love seeing all the amazing deals you find. My 1st post is dedicated to some of my CTR deals that I found today:
> 
> Cynthia Vincent gladiator sandals $89.98
> View attachment 3183038
> 
> 
> Nike lunar $31.87
> View attachment 3183039
> 
> 
> Miu Miu heels $224.98
> View attachment 3183040
> 
> 
> Alice + Olivia dress $58.44
> View attachment 3183041
> 
> 
> Citizens of Humanity Jeans $43.65
> View attachment 3183042
> 
> 
> Joe's shorts $7.49
> View attachment 3183043
> 
> 
> 7 for All Mankind pants $35.98
> View attachment 3183044
> 
> 
> Giorgio Armani pants $84.37
> View attachment 3183046
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang skirt $71.25
> View attachment 3183047




Great finds! (High five)


----------



## peacelovesequin

gquinn said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes today when the first items I picked up were a penny! I had spent a total of 8 mins in the store and had stumbled on 4 pairs of shoes for a penny each! Some of these are going to make great  Xmas gifts[emoji41]
> 
> SJP "Carrie" pumps, retail $355
> Ugg Australia Bailey Bow boot, retail $205
> I Heart Ugg Kisses tall boot, $149
> Steve Madden Erosion flats, $70




I PM'ed you!


----------



## Milky caramel

gquinn said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply...
> 
> Theory Blazer 887717346634
> DVF Dress 886115909298
> 
> Hope you find them!


Thanks


----------



## cmm62

nisey286 said:


> Hello fellow fashionistas! I read the forum every so often and love seeing all the amazing deals you find. My 1st post is dedicated to some of my CTR deals that I found today:
> 
> Cynthia Vincent gladiator sandals $89.98
> View attachment 3183038
> 
> 
> Nike lunar $31.87
> View attachment 3183039
> 
> 
> Miu Miu heels $224.98
> View attachment 3183040
> 
> 
> Alice + Olivia dress $58.44
> View attachment 3183041
> 
> 
> Citizens of Humanity Jeans $43.65
> View attachment 3183042
> 
> 
> Joe's shorts $7.49
> View attachment 3183043
> 
> 
> 7 for All Mankind pants $35.98
> View attachment 3183044
> 
> 
> Giorgio Armani pants $84.37
> View attachment 3183046
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang skirt $71.25
> View attachment 3183047




Love the skirt and heels! All great finds.


----------



## diamondigrl1

My deal of the day Found this Emilio Pucci dress regular price $2700.00 for only $74.97 happy![emoji156][emoji156][emoji156]


----------



## Fj092406

diamondigrl1 said:


> View attachment 3183492
> 
> My deal of the day Found this Emilio Pucci dress regular price $2700.00 for only $74.97 happy![emoji156][emoji156][emoji156]



Looks great on you!


----------



## Fj092406

elisainthecity said:


> Gorgeous! Is she a reseller? If so, it's a shame that such a beautiful bag is in her hands. I'm sure many people here would love to have it.
> 
> Seems like there have been a lot of goodies popping up at NR. I've been avoiding shopping unless it's for xmas presents but I may drop by again this week.



She was actually going to return it so someone can buy. It was $800. I had DM her about it but I didnt like it enough to pay $800


----------



## mharri20

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Found this cute Michele watch 50% off at the Rack on Saturday $447.50
> 
> View attachment 3182810
> 
> 
> UPC 429571463166



Love that Michele! 



drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3182777
> 
> 
> The most amazing deal of the century..... So I see this DVF wrap dresses. Not usually my style but I try it anyway. It shows a little too much cleavage but I'm used to her dresses being hit or miss. Anyway I try it and don't want to risk the wrong size for for $74.... (Which I already know is a fab price)...so I put it back.
> 
> Stand in line too long and change my mind. Head back and it's not there. Ask the attendant and they didn't put it away yet but it's in the back. She gets it and I go to check out.
> 
> Get to the register and the guy says, wow you found a DVF for under $100. He then says you're not going to believe this.... It's ringing up at $29.99 and that's before the 25% off. The dress comes up to $22......wait there's more
> 
> I have a Nordstrom note for $20 so this wrap dress just cost me $3 tax included..... And all I need to do is wear a camisole under it that I already have at home!
> 
> #nordiesscore
> #cleartheracks
> #dvfwrapdress



That's such a great score, and it looks so good on you!



gquinn said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes today when the first items I picked up were a penny! I had spent a total of 8 mins in the store and had stumbled on 4 pairs of shoes for a penny each! Some of these are going to make great  Xmas gifts[emoji41]
> 
> SJP "Carrie" pumps, retail $355
> Ugg Australia Bailey Bow boot, retail $205
> I Heart Ugg Kisses tall boot, $149
> Steve Madden Erosion flats, $70



Wow!!! I can't believe they were all a penny!!! That's amazing!!!


----------



## meowmix318

gquinn said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes today when the first items I picked up were a penny! I had spent a total of 8 mins in the store and had stumbled on 4 pairs of shoes for a penny each! Some of these are going to make great  Xmas gifts[emoji41]
> 
> SJP "Carrie" pumps, retail $355
> Ugg Australia Bailey Bow boot, retail $205
> I Heart Ugg Kisses tall boot, $149
> Steve Madden Erosion flats, $70



Wow!


----------



## Michelle1x

Anybody know when Rack opens on Black Friday?


----------



## vivelebag

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3182777
> 
> 
> The most amazing deal of the century..... So I see this DVF wrap dresses. Not usually my style but I try it anyway. It shows a little too much cleavage but I'm used to her dresses being hit or miss. Anyway I try it and don't want to risk the wrong size for for $74.... (Which I already know is a fab price)...so I put it back.
> 
> Stand in line too long and change my mind. Head back and it's not there. Ask the attendant and they didn't put it away yet but it's in the back. She gets it and I go to check out.
> 
> Get to the register and the guy says, wow you found a DVF for under $100. He then says you're not going to believe this.... It's ringing up at $29.99 and that's before the 25% off. The dress comes up to $22......wait there's more
> 
> I have a Nordstrom note for $20 so this wrap dress just cost me $3 tax included..... And all I need to do is wear a camisole under it that I already have at home!
> 
> #nordiesscore
> #cleartheracks
> #dvfwrapdress




Score! It looks fabulous on you!


----------



## LuxeDeb

nisey286 said:


> Hello fellow fashionistas! I read the forum every so often and love seeing all the amazing deals you find. My 1st post is dedicated to some of my CTR deals that I found today:
> 
> Cynthia Vincent gladiator sandals $89.98
> View attachment 3183038
> 
> 
> Nike lunar $31.87
> View attachment 3183039
> 
> 
> Miu Miu heels $224.98
> View attachment 3183040
> 
> 
> Alice + Olivia dress $58.44
> View attachment 3183041
> 
> 
> Citizens of Humanity Jeans $43.65
> View attachment 3183042
> 
> 
> Joe's shorts $7.49
> View attachment 3183043
> 
> 
> 7 for All Mankind pants $35.98
> View attachment 3183044
> 
> 
> Giorgio Armani pants $84.37
> View attachment 3183046
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang skirt $71.25
> View attachment 3183047



Great stuff! Especially love the MiuMiu heels and AW skirt!



diamondigrl1 said:


> View attachment 3183492
> 
> My deal of the day Found this Emilio Pucci dress regular price $2700.00 for only $74.97 happy![emoji156][emoji156][emoji156]



Gorgeous dress! Love the color!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

diamondigrl1 said:


> View attachment 3183492
> 
> My deal of the day Found this Emilio Pucci dress regular price $2700.00 for only $74.97 happy![emoji156][emoji156][emoji156]



That's a GREAT colour on you!


----------



## diamondigrl1

Thank you Ladies I'm so happy I didn't put it back!


----------



## diamondigrl1

Fj092406 said:


> Looks great on you!


 


LuxeDeb said:


> Great stuff! Especially love the MiuMiu heels and AW skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dress! Love the color!


 


hannah.hewi. said:


> That's a GREAT colour on you!


 


Thank you Ladies


----------



## RTA

diamondigrl1 said:


> View attachment 3183492
> 
> My deal of the day Found this Emilio Pucci dress regular price $2700.00 for only $74.97 happy![emoji156][emoji156][emoji156]



Such a pretty color and it fits well, too!  Super find!


----------



## louvigilante

Pm for location.  $369


----------



## carolly88

Got 2 pairs of the Zella live in leggings for $11 each! 

UPC 429460254851


----------



## amstevens714

gquinn said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes today when the first items I picked up were a penny! I had spent a total of 8 mins in the store and had stumbled on 4 pairs of shoes for a penny each! Some of these are going to make great  Xmas gifts[emoji41]
> 
> SJP "Carrie" pumps, retail $355
> Ugg Australia Bailey Bow boot, retail $205
> I Heart Ugg Kisses tall boot, $149
> Steve Madden Erosion flats, $70




Holy cow! Congrats!


----------



## babycinnamon

gquinn said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes today when the first items I picked up were a penny! I had spent a total of 8 mins in the store and had stumbled on 4 pairs of shoes for a penny each! Some of these are going to make great  Xmas gifts[emoji41]
> 
> SJP "Carrie" pumps, retail $355
> Ugg Australia Bailey Bow boot, retail $205
> I Heart Ugg Kisses tall boot, $149
> Steve Madden Erosion flats, $70




Insane!! Those are all so cute


----------



## pecknnibble

carolly88 said:


> Got 2 pairs of the Zella live in leggings for $11 each!
> 
> UPC 429460254851




Wow! Too bad there's none available around me. Darn and to think I bought some during the anniversary sale haha. Great deal!


----------



## amstevens714

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Found this cute Michele watch 50% off at the Rack on Saturday $447.50
> 
> View attachment 3182810
> 
> 
> UPC 429571463166




Congrats - I just got this watch as well from last call. Enjoy buying bands!


----------



## afsweet

First time I ever saw jimmy choo at my local NR. Not my size or style though. UPC in the next post.


----------



## afsweet

good for anyone looking for a dressy shoe.


----------



## afsweet

Classic black TB Revas with silver hardware. Not a bad deal with the CTR 25% off.


----------



## afsweet

aprilludgate- here's the UPC for the kenzo shirt. i wasn't able to send an attachment via PM.


----------



## jorton

Nice penny finds! 

Tory burch slip ons for $28 after CTR!


----------



## hedgwin99

jorton said:


> Nice penny finds!
> 
> 
> 
> Tory burch slip ons for $28 after CTR!




Could you please share the UPC?? I would love a pair


----------



## aprilludgate

stephc005 said:


> aprilludgate- here's the UPC for the kenzo shirt. i wasn't able to send an attachment via PM.




Thanks so much [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## couturely

MCM boots, red tagged. Didn't purchase, PM for location.


----------



## jun3machina

louvigilante said:


> Pm for location.  $369
> 
> View attachment 3183932



Nm


----------



## jorton

hedgwin99 said:


> Could you please share the UPC?? I would love a pair



Yep!


----------



## krissa

Not even a fan of nike, but I scored a great pair of sneakers for $12! Here's the UPC. My photobucket is being lame so I can't share pics :/






http://m.nike.com/us/en_us/pd/dual-fusion-run-3-running-shoe/pid-1485167/pgid-10280912

Description:

Nike 'Dual Fusion 3' Running Shoe (Women)

WOMENS ACT:WMNS NIKE DUAL FUSION RUN (883153808606)



Qty: 1



Color: Anthracite/ Hyper Pink



Size: 8 M


----------



## Coco1224

I was able to grab this pair of UGGS Beryl riding boots on the clearance section.. Paid $33 for them.. I was a happy camper


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

Coco1224 said:


> View attachment 3184235
> 
> 
> I was able to grab this pair of UGGS Beryl riding boots on the clearance section.. Paid $33 for them.. I was a happy camper




Score! What a deal!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Are you guys ready for Valentino? Lol
Kitten heels in 6 and 8




Flats 5.5, 6.5, 7.5 




Gladiator flats only one 




Sneakers only one 




Heels only one


----------



## yakusoku.af

And sunglasses! 




Also saw these Lanvin wedges 





Almost didn't stop by tonight! I don't think I've ever seems this much Valentino here. Especially rockstuds! I didn't buy any of them, too pricey for me and I'm going to Tokyo tomorrow. Gonna go shopping up there.


----------



## meowmix318

yakusoku.af said:


> Are you guys ready for Valentino? Lol
> Kitten heels in 6 and 8
> View attachment 3184265
> 
> View attachment 3184266
> 
> Flats 5.5, 6.5, 7.5
> View attachment 3184268
> 
> View attachment 3184269
> 
> Gladiator flats only one
> View attachment 3184270
> 
> View attachment 3184272
> 
> Sneakers only one
> View attachment 3184273
> 
> View attachment 3184274
> 
> Heels only one
> View attachment 3184275
> 
> View attachment 3184277




Excellent shoes but sadly my feet are way too big to fit into these. What location is this at? I haven't seen any rockstuds but saw another Valentino pumps with a bow at the Costa Mesa location on Sunday in size 9.5


----------



## AnnaFreud

yakusoku.af said:


> Are you guys ready for Valentino? Lol
> Kitten heels in 6 and 8
> View attachment 3184265
> 
> View attachment 3184266
> 
> Flats 5.5, 6.5, 7.5
> View attachment 3184268
> 
> View attachment 3184269
> 
> Gladiator flats only one
> View attachment 3184270
> 
> View attachment 3184272
> 
> Sneakers only one
> View attachment 3184273
> 
> View attachment 3184274
> 
> Heels only one
> View attachment 3184275
> 
> View attachment 3184277




Wow! I've never heard of anyone finding that many pairs of rock studs in one location! But you're right, $650??? Too rich for my blood!


----------



## bussbuss

Coco1224 said:


> View attachment 3184235
> 
> 
> I was able to grab this pair of UGGS Beryl riding boots on the clearance section.. Paid $33 for them.. I was a happy camper



Can i hv d upc pls


----------



## ochie

yakusoku.af said:


> Are you guys ready for Valentino? Lol
> Kitten heels in 6 and 8
> View attachment 3184265
> 
> View attachment 3184266
> 
> Flats 5.5, 6.5, 7.5
> View attachment 3184268
> 
> View attachment 3184269
> 
> Gladiator flats only one
> View attachment 3184270
> 
> View attachment 3184272
> 
> Sneakers only one
> View attachment 3184273
> 
> View attachment 3184274
> 
> Heels only one
> View attachment 3184275
> 
> View attachment 3184277




Pm me the location please


----------



## yakusoku.af

meowmix318 said:


> Excellent shoes but sadly my feet are way too big to fit into these. What location is this at? I haven't seen any rockstuds but saw another Valentino pumps with a bow at the Costa Mesa location on Sunday in size 9.5




DM me if you want the location
I haven't seen rockstuds here since they relocated. I saw maybe 2 pairs about a year apart when they were at the old location but that was maybe 3 or 4 years ago


----------



## yakusoku.af

ochie said:


> Pm me the location please




Just replied to your pm


----------



## yakusoku.af

AnnaFreud said:


> Wow! I've never heard of anyone finding that many pairs of rock studs in one location! But you're right, $650??? Too rich for my blood!




I know they are more because of the crystals but that a lot for NR. I was just talking to my bf about how there used to be nothing more than $300 at the rack.  But now I see shoes over $300 like Ferragamos and Choos all the time


----------



## ladycee

yakusoku.af said:


> I know they are more because of the crystals but that a lot for NR. I was just talking to my bf about how there used to be nothing more than $300 at the rack.  But now I see shoes over $300 like Ferragamos and Choos all the time




Yes! The prices seem to be going up. I bought a pair of Giuseppe's for $90 a few years back. What I would do for those prices again


----------



## peacelovesequin

yakusoku.af said:


> Are you guys ready for Valentino? Lol
> Kitten heels in 6 and 8
> View attachment 3184265
> 
> View attachment 3184266
> 
> Flats 5.5, 6.5, 7.5
> View attachment 3184268
> 
> View attachment 3184269
> 
> Gladiator flats only one
> View attachment 3184270
> 
> View attachment 3184272
> 
> Sneakers only one
> View attachment 3184273
> 
> View attachment 3184274
> 
> Heels only one
> View attachment 3184275
> 
> View attachment 3184277




Thanks for sharing. Once upon a time, you could get a pair of these for $149 - $200. They caught on, lmao. 

Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## yakusoku.af

ladycee said:


> Yes! The prices seem to be going up. I bought a pair of Giuseppe's for $90 a few years back. What I would do for those prices again




I remember when refurbs were $150 or less! Those were the days lol


----------



## yakusoku.af

peacelovesequin said:


> Thanks for sharing. Once upon a time, you could get a pair of these for $149 - $200. They caught on, lmao.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip!




Thank you! 
I know some people are still finding rockstuds for $250 refurbs. But I guess I'm not that lucky lol if someone told me I would find 5 pairs of rockstuds at the rack on the same night and not buy 1 pair I would have told them they were crazy lol 
Even the gladiator sandals weren't the price I would have liked, also too small lol but if it was cheaper I might have tried to squeeze my 6.5 foot into a sz 5 lol


----------



## hedgwin99

jorton said:


> Yep!




Thank you[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Cthai

Coco1224 said:


> View attachment 3184235
> 
> 
> I was able to grab this pair of UGGS Beryl riding boots on the clearance section.. Paid $33 for them.. I was a happy camper



Awesome! Can you share the UPC code? Would love to pick up a pair for this winter!


----------



## cmm62

My only find this CTR but with a note I got it for almost nothing! Better than buying it at the anniversary sale for sure.


----------



## sparksfly

Coco1224 said:


> View attachment 3184235
> 
> 
> I was able to grab this pair of UGGS Beryl riding boots on the clearance section.. Paid $33 for them.. I was a happy camper




Could I have the UPC? Would love to locate a pair.


----------



## bakeacookie

Found a pair of kids slip on converse for $9 after CTR for a Christmas gift! 

And a Kate Spade top for $26 after CTR. 



I have to find another pair of converse then I'd be done with Christmas shopping!


----------



## kema042290

I forgot CTR was going on ... I didn't find nothing. Actually I found a pair of sneakers that I loved that was a tad too small but it's not worth it to me to have them shipped to me if available. 

I saw a pair of AGL refub for 90 before the discount but I know I wasn't going to wear it anytime soon.
I also saw a pair of random Burberry sneakers on clearance in pink (leather) that I didn't buy. I think it was under 200.


----------



## Coco1224

bussbuss said:


> Can i hv d upc pls






Here you go


----------



## Coco1224

Cthai said:


> Awesome! Can you share the UPC code? Would love to pick up a pair for this winter!







sparksfly said:


> Could I have the UPC? Would love to locate a pair.




Just posted it... Hope you guys could all grab a pair! They're super comfy!!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Coco1224 said:


> View attachment 3184507
> 
> Here you go




Thank you!


----------



## diamondigrl1

Found this Valentino handbag for $495.00 PM for details if interested!


----------



## klynneann

cmm62 said:


> My only find this CTR but with a note I got it for almost nothing! Better than buying it at the anniversary sale for sure.
> 
> View attachment 3184424
> 
> View attachment 3184426





bakeacookie said:


> Found a pair of kids slip on converse for $9 after CTR for a Christmas gift!
> 
> And a Kate Spade top for $26 after CTR.
> View attachment 3184436
> 
> 
> I have to find another pair of converse then I'd be done with Christmas shopping!



These are two really pretty pieces at great prices - congrats to you both!!


----------



## cwxx

diamondigrl1 said:


> Found this Valentino handbag for $495.00 PM for details if interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184547



Not throwing any shade on the bag but just in case someone thinks this is Valentino Garavani (i.e. rockstuds, etc), it's not - it's Valentino by Mario Valentino, a completely different Italian designer. You can find similar bags to this on sale at saksofffifth.com for less than $400.


----------



## diamondigrl1

cwxx said:


> Not throwing any shade on the bag but just in case someone thinks this is Valentino Garavani (i.e. rockstuds, etc), it's not - it's Valentino by Mario Valentino, a completely different Italian designer. You can find similar bags to this on sale at saksofffifth.com for less than $400.




No shade taken most of us here are handbag experts [emoji6] so I would think whoever sees this might know that. Here's some additional info to be more specific for those who don't know.


----------



## bakeacookie

klynneann said:


> These are two really pretty pieces at great prices - congrats to you both!!




Thanks!



diamondigrl1 said:


> No shade taken most of us here are handbag experts [emoji6] so I would think whoever sees this might know that. Here's some additional info to be more specific for those who don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184574




Yeah, people outside TPF don't know. I've seen people think it's Valentino Garavani, and with those prices, this brand thinks it's equal too. The quality doesn't seem that great and the styles are a hodgepodge of "in" styles. Can't believe that stock photo kept the dent in the front panel.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, people outside TPF don't know. I've seen people think it's Valentino Garavani, and with those prices, this brand thinks it's equal too. The quality doesn't seem that great and the styles are a hodgepodge of "in" styles. Can't believe that stock photo kept the dent in the front panel.




I remember about a month ago I called my NR to ask if they had any new high end bags and the lady on the phone says they had gotten Valentino. I asked her if it was Valentino Garavani or Mario Valentino since they are different and she got all confident and was like "oh this is the real Valentino, like rockstud Valentino, this is the real deal." and so I asked for a description and knew it was Mario Valentino from her explanation when she mentioned there was a gold metal plate that said Valentino. And of course when I get there a few days later, it's a Mario Valentino! I can only imagine what that SA was telling customers.


----------



## diamondigrl1

NicoleAngelina said:


> I remember about a month ago I called my NR to ask if they had any new high end bags and the lady on the phone says they had gotten Valentino. I asked her if it was Valentino Garavani or Mario Valentino since they are different and she got all confident and was like "oh this is the real Valentino, like rockstud Valentino, this is the real deal." and so I asked for a description and knew it was Mario Valentino from her explanation when she mentioned there was a gold metal plate that said Valentino. And of course when I get there a few days later, it's a Mario Valentino! I can only imagine what that SA was telling customers.




It can be a little misleading for sure Marc by Marc Jacobs is upfront and other designers allow customers to know the difference Valentino is being a little sneaky!


----------



## diamondigrl1

I found a Escada blouse last night $725.00 and $89.00 regular price 25% it was only $67.42.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 also found this Robert Rodriguez dress a little unsure about it $50.98 with discount retail $575.00 Hmmm!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 and a Equipment Blouse for $22.48.


----------



## meowmix318

diamondigrl1 said:


> I found a Escada blouse last night $725.00 and $89.00 regular price 25% it was only $67.42.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also found this Robert Rodriguez dress a little unsure about it $50.98 with discount retail $575.00 Hmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184671
> View attachment 3184673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Equipment Blouse for $22.48.



The dress looks great on you


----------



## PetiteFromSF

There's a large Chloe Alice bag at the Colma rack for about ~969 (forgot to check the tag) and brown Valentino 'rock stud' sunnies for $69


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

diamondigrl1 said:


> I found a Escada blouse last night $725.00 and $89.00 regular price 25% it was only $67.42.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also found this Robert Rodriguez dress a little unsure about it $50.98 with discount retail $575.00 Hmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184671
> View attachment 3184673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Equipment Blouse for $22.48.




You are totally working that dress. It looks good.


----------



## aatang

diamondigrl1 said:


> I found a Escada blouse last night $725.00 and $89.00 regular price 25% it was only $67.42.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also found this Robert Rodriguez dress a little unsure about it $50.98 with discount retail $575.00 Hmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184671
> View attachment 3184673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Equipment Blouse for $22.48.


 The dress looks good on you!!


----------



## leesibeth

I can't for the life of figure out how to post a picture with this phone 

Anways I found an xl mid length  Gucci orange dress for 300. Originally 1200. Red taged. The rack number  is 888108240036 ?  Sorry the tag is a bit faded. I'M me if your interested


----------



## diamondigrl1

LuxeDeb said:


> This is my big CTR score this time....Burberry purple transparent flower sandals for $59.99 after CTR discount! Originally $895
> 
> I also scored some Kendra Scott Elle earrings, Hanky Panky thongs & Fred skull Halloween items.
> 
> View attachment 3182830
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182831
> 
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/shoes/burberry-transparent-flower-deerskin-sandals-pale-lilac/




I love these soo Fab!


----------



## diamondigrl1

meowmix318 said:


> The dress looks great on you





Colaluvstrvl said:


> You are totally working that dress. It looks good.





aatang said:


> The dress looks good on you!!



Thank you Ladies, I was joking about the fact with a SA about how I'd look when I tried it on but it was not so bad.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Oh my god...
Look what I found today... Brand new with box for $150!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dorres

NicoleAngelina said:


> Oh my god...
> Look what I found today... Brand new with box for $150!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3184916
> View attachment 3184917




Wow! Anymore left? Pls share sku and store. Congrats! Love it!


----------



## babycinnamon

NicoleAngelina said:


> Oh my god...
> Look what I found today... Brand new with box for $150!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3184916
> View attachment 3184917




Wow!!! Great find! They will be perfect for next summer!


----------



## leesibeth

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-Orange-Stretch-Viscose-Knit-Dress/prod176100560/p.prod. 


Ok, since I can post a picture. I have this dress on hold I'd someone is interested  it's red tagged at 300. Message for location. They close at 9 pst.


----------



## tastangan

diamondigrl1 said:


> It can be a little misleading for sure Marc by Marc Jacobs is upfront and other designers allow customers to know the difference Valentino is being a little sneaky!




The two Valentinos discussed here are different brands. It's not a matter of a high end designer having a lower priced line


----------



## diamondigrl1

tastangan said:


> The two Valentinos discussed here are different brands. It's not a matter of a high end designer having a lower priced line



Really Thanks for that info!


----------



## meowmix318

NicoleAngelina said:


> Oh my god...
> Look what I found today... Brand new with box for $150!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3184916
> View attachment 3184917




No way! Please share the tag number


----------



## glasskey

diamondigrl1 said:


> Really Thanks for that info!


yep! Valentino's diffusion brand is Red Valentino.


----------



## tiby321

NicoleAngelina said:


> Oh my god...
> Look what I found today... Brand new with box for $150!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3184916
> View attachment 3184917




Wow! Please share the upc! Thanks


----------



## cwxx

glasskey said:


> yep! Valentino's diffusion brand is Red Valentino.



Yea...something about Mario Valentino's branding just rubs me the wrong way, it seems purposefully constructed to take advantage of people not knowing/who don't take a closer look. I can't tell if SAs at stores like Nordstrom Rack or Off Fifth really don't know when they prominently display/advertise these bags as a big Premium Designer: Valentino or something if else is going on...

A little sad since it seems Mario Valentino did quality and interesting work in leather, esp shoes: 
http://www.nytimes.com/1991/02/01/o...signer-64-known-for-his-leather-fashions.html


----------



## peacelovesequin

If anyone is interested in an Alexander McQueen Leaf Crepe Dress (Navy). DM me for UPC. It's on sale for $99 dollars (Original price was $2XXX.00)


----------



## LuxeDeb

peacelovesequin said:


> If anyone is interested in an Alexander McQueen Leaf Crepe Dress (Navy). DM me for UPC. It's on sale for $99 dollars (Original price was $2XXX.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184991
> View attachment 3184993




I DMed you!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Penny find today


----------



## ochie

NicoleAngelina said:


> Oh my god...
> Look what I found today... Brand new with box for $150!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3184916
> View attachment 3184917



wow!! congrats! please post the upc please.


----------



## AAgurl789

Burberry brit coat for $490 and tory burch purse for $176. PM for details.


----------



## twboi

i am loving this ctr sale this time cuz i was able to find some treasure! ps. haven't found a valentino yet!! (dream come true)

found a mcqueen sunglasses 



rebecca minkoff large mac



a really cute marc by marc jacobs necklace



 a Burberry shirt 



and finally a not a red tagged but still amazing 
Ballys black sneakers


----------



## peacelovesequin

LuxeDeb said:


> I DMed you!




I just responded!


----------



## cmm62

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3185020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny find today




I love the quality of SW, and for a penny?! What an awesome find. The shoes are so fun and cute, great for spring and summer.


----------



## pinkfeet

cwxx said:


> Yea...something about Mario Valentino's branding just rubs me the wrong way, it seems purposefully constructed to take advantage of people not knowing/who don't take a closer look. I can't tell if SAs at stores like Nordstrom Rack or Off Fifth really don't know when they prominently display/advertise these bags as a big Premium Designer: Valentino or something if else is going on...
> 
> A little sad since it seems Mario Valentino did quality and interesting work in leather, esp shoes:
> http://www.nytimes.com/1991/02/01/o...signer-64-known-for-his-leather-fashions.html




They don't know. And it's an outlet store where they are not trained on every designer. Now if they worked at Nordstrom in the handbag dept ... Well that's different. 

They have a high turnover rate and a lot of them are just not educated on every item. Everyone knows Burberry for example. And Ugg etc. I think you have to just know what you are buying. I doubt anyone working there buys or shops at the designer boutiques either.


----------



## diamondigrl1

peacelovesequin said:


> If anyone is interested in an Alexander McQueen Leaf Crepe Dress (Navy). DM me for UPC. It's on sale for $99 dollars (Original price was $2XXX.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184991
> View attachment 3184993


  So fab I bet it's a beauty in person!


----------



## sparksfly

AAgurl789 said:


> Burberry brit coat for $490 and tory burch purse for $176. PM for details.




It says I can't PM you as you chose not to get PMs. Could I have the UPC and size for the Burberry?


----------



## tnguye78

peacelovesequin said:


> If anyone is interested in an Alexander McQueen Leaf Crepe Dress (Navy). DM me for UPC. It's on sale for $99 dollars (Original price was $2XXX.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184991
> View attachment 3184993



hey, is this still avail? If so, what size is this? thanks!


----------



## LuxeDeb

tnguye78 said:


> hey, is this still avail? If so, what size is this? thanks!




She bought it herself. She thought there were more at other stores. They're gone, I had a SA do a company wide check.


----------



## peacelovesequin

peacelovesequin said:


> If anyone is interested in an Alexander McQueen Leaf Crepe Dress (Navy). DM me for UPC. It's on sale for $99 dollars (Original price was $2XXX.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184991
> View attachment 3184993





Good morning everyone!

According to other members, the dress is sold out company wide. Here's the UPC if you want to double check: 828832952874. If I didn't response to your DM, I apologize (I got so many).


----------



## krissa

cwxx said:


> Yea...something about Mario Valentino's branding just rubs me the wrong way, it seems purposefully constructed to take advantage of people not knowing/who don't take a closer look. I can't tell if SAs at stores like Nordstrom Rack or Off Fifth really don't know when they prominently display/advertise these bags as a big Premium Designer: Valentino or something if else is going on...
> 
> A little sad since it seems Mario Valentino did quality and interesting work in leather, esp shoes:
> http://www.nytimes.com/1991/02/01/o...signer-64-known-for-his-leather-fashions.html



I don't believe it's intentional. I don't know about off fifth, but at my location they group all the high priced bags ($400+) together.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

downtown Portland


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

This Rack is very messy [emoji17]


----------



## ilovejae

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3185901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> downtown Portland




how much is this longchamp&#65311; thanks


----------



## Michelle1x

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3185955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Rack is very messy [emoji17]



pretty good price on that Michael Kors I think - hard to see what it is, a clutch?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Michelle1x said:


> pretty good price on that Michael Kors I think - hard to see what it is, a clutch?




It has a removable strap


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

ilovejae said:


> how much is this longchamp&#65311; thanks


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

longchamp


----------



## aatang

LuxeDeb said:


> This is my big CTR score this time....Burberry purple transparent flower sandals for $59.99 after CTR discount! Originally $895
> 
> I also scored some Kendra Scott Elle earrings, Hanky Panky thongs & Fred skull Halloween items.
> 
> View attachment 3182830
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182831
> 
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/shoes/burberry-transparent-flower-deerskin-sandals-pale-lilac/


Thanks for the Intel, I found those Burberry sandals for $79 today... Too bad it was after ctr &#128531;&#128531;&#128531;


----------



## ilovejae

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3186024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longchamp




Thank u for posting!


----------



## authenticplease

NicoleAngelina said:


> Oh my god...
> Look what I found today... Brand new with box for $150!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3184916
> View attachment 3184917



Nice find!  Just the box makes my heart beat faster:Heat:


----------



## baghagg

pinkfeet said:


> They don't know. And it's an outlet store where they are not trained on every designer. Now if they worked at Nordstrom in the handbag dept ... Well that's different.
> 
> They have a high turnover rate and a lot of them are just not educated on every item. Everyone knows Burberry for example. And Ugg etc. I think you have to just know what you are buying. I doubt anyone working there buys or shops at the designer boutiques either.



+1, well said


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

This was my first time at the downtown Portland rack and I found the shoe department very disorganized. It made me not want to shop &#9785;&#65039;. They did have a few Vince leather pants but they were still $399. I should have gone to check out the Clackamas location instead.


----------



## cwxx

krissa said:


> I don't believe it's intentional. I don't know about off fifth, but at my location they group all the high priced bags ($400+) together.



Yea probably not, I wasn't really questioning SAs themselves, I don't know what it's like now but way back when I worked retail in high school sales people didn't have much authority on the floor - i.e you just put stuff where they told you too. Don't know how much leeway management in individual stores have in a big chain like NR but I have a hard time believing management/the company doesn't know there is a difference - the two designers are undoubtedly identified quite distinctly in the system. But who knows, sure consumers should take responsibility for their purchases, but it just leaves a bad taste in my mouth, similar to the ubiquitous made for rack/outlet clothing that isn't clearly marked.

edit: which is another reason why this thread is great! seeing other people's finds and sharing info is a big help, I'd probably not go to the rack otherwise


----------



## gail13

cwxx said:


> Yea...something about Mario Valentino's branding just rubs me the wrong way, it seems purposefully constructed to take advantage of people not knowing/who don't take a closer look. I can't tell if SAs at stores like Nordstrom Rack or Off Fifth really don't know when they prominently display/advertise these bags as a big Premium Designer: Valentino or something if else is going on...
> 
> A little sad since it seems Mario Valentino did quality and interesting work in leather, esp shoes:
> http://www.nytimes.com/1991/02/01/o...signer-64-known-for-his-leather-fashions.html



I agree; it shows up online quite a bit too and I can see how some consumers are thinking it's the same as Valentino-the stores don't try too hard to make the differentiation obvious.


----------



## IStuckACello

I


Colaluvstrvl said:


> It has a removable strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186002



ts cute did you buy??


----------



## hannah.hewi.

diamondigrl1 said:


> I found a Escada blouse last night $725.00 and $89.00 regular price 25% it was only $67.42.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also found this Robert Rodriguez dress a little unsure about it $50.98 with discount retail $575.00 Hmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184671
> View attachment 3184673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Equipment Blouse for $22.48.



That equipment blouse!


----------



## juicyincouture

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3186024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longchamp



If only it were five years earlier...
I purchased that same bag at the actual LC store in NYC for the full price  

lol


----------



## diamondigrl1

juicyincouture said:


> If only it were five years earlier...
> I purchased that same bag at the actual LC store in NYC for the full price
> 
> lol



I've seen this bag & I have to ask, I see a lot of people talking about the longchamp what are they used for and why is this bag so loved?


----------



## peacelovesequin

diamondigrl1 said:


> I've seen this bag & I have to ask, I see a lot of people talking about the longchamp what are they used for and why is this bag so loved?




The le pliage is the ultimate multi-purpose bag. I had the same bag for nearly five years. I've used it for events, shopping, school (bookbag), etc. It's also easy to clean and comes in vibrant colors! The limited editions are amazing also! #LongchampLove


----------



## MahoganyQT

peacelovesequin said:


> The le pliage is the ultimate multi-purpose bag. I had the same bag for nearly five years. I've used it for events, shopping, school (bookbag), etc. It's also easy to clean and comes in vibrant colors! The limited editions are amazing also! #LongchampLove




Not to mention light weight and they hold a ton of stuff...Great throw around bag.


----------



## IStuckACello

diamondigrl1 said:


> I've seen this bag & I have to ask, I see a lot of people talking about the longchamp what are they used for and why is this bag so loved?




Lol I used to think the same thing. Until I got one! They also fold up so you can take it when you travel as a just in case bag. I got my mom the expandable one and she loves it. I don't think the nylon le pliages are the cutest thing to look at , but my long handle large is so comfortable and light weight, fits everything! My only gripe is the corners wear.


----------



## LuxeDeb

diamondigrl1 said:


> I've seen this bag & I have to ask, I see a lot of people talking about the longchamp what are they used for and why is this bag so loved?



It's a great travel bag. It's a chic French zippered tote bag that folds up, so you can pack it in your suitcase. The larger duffle also folds up and makes a great emergency suitcase, so you can shop and have something to bring your purchases home in. 
But then you see gals trying to use the totes as handbags....big no no. It's a really casual tote bag. Perfect for travel, shopping and books. They make handbags now in leather though. Not really my style, but at least they're actual handbags for the women that are die hard Longchamp fans.


----------



## Glittermob

Does anyone want to purchase this Chloe for less than 700. Pm for location

Update: no more pms please, it's sold.


----------



## mpepe32

Glittermob said:


> Does anyone want to purchase this Chloe for less than 700. Pm for location


 pm'd you tia


----------



## Michelle1x

diamondigrl1 said:


> I've seen this bag & I have to ask, I see a lot of people talking about the longchamp what are they used for and why is this bag so loved?



I'm going to echo everybody else here.  Its the lightweight that does it for me.

Heavyweight bags are a pet peeve of mine.  I'm willing to tolerate a heavy bag if it is a nice designer bag but otherwise forget it!  By the time you put your stuff in there, phone and whatnot you are carrying around 20 lbs.


----------



## Michelle1x

cwxx said:


> Yea...something about Mario Valentino's branding just rubs me the wrong way, it seems purposefully constructed to take advantage of people not knowing/who don't take a closer look. I can't tell if SAs at stores like Nordstrom Rack or Off Fifth really don't know when they prominently display/advertise these bags as a big Premium Designer: Valentino or something if else is going on...
> 
> A little sad since it seems Mario Valentino did quality and interesting work in leather, esp shoes:
> http://www.nytimes.com/1991/02/01/o...signer-64-known-for-his-leather-fashions.html


Yeah not to beat this dead horse but as a Valentino Garavani connoisseur myself, I wonder why the real Valentino doesn't sue the Mario Valentino line for branding infringement.  The real Valentino uses a V with a 3/4 circle... and of all the logos in the world, Mario Valentino chooses a V with a circle?  Well my goodness thats quite a coincidence, especially since it looks like Mario Valentino used to have a quite different logo when he was designing shoes.

From what I have read, the fashion industry is controlled by a few dominant people like Anna Wintour who can literally push designers out of business if they want, I don't know why the industry doesn't gang up on Mario Valentino- he is sold in the same high end stores as REAL Valentino.

The good news is most Mario Valentino bags I have seen are just plain ugly and overpriced and I wonder if he would even last as a designer if not for the Valentino confusion.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Glittermob said:


> Does anyone want to purchase this Chloe for less than 700. Pm for location
> 
> Update: no more pms please, it's sold.




Great find! Lucky that someone here was able to get it.


----------



## buyingpig

Michelle1x said:


> Yeah not to beat this dead horse but as a Valentino Garavani connoisseur myself, I wonder why the real Valentino doesn't sue the Mario Valentino line for branding infringement.  The real Valentino uses a V with a 3/4 circle... and of all the logos in the world, Mario Valentino chooses a V with a circle?  Well my goodness thats quite a coincidence, especially since it looks like Mario Valentino used to have a quite different logo when he was designing shoes.
> 
> From what I have read, the fashion industry is controlled by a few dominant people like Anna Wintour who can literally push designers out of business if they want, I don't know why the industry doesn't gang up on Mario Valentino- he is sold in the same high end stores as REAL Valentino.
> 
> The good news is most Mario Valentino bags I have seen are just plain ugly and overpriced and I wonder if he would even last as a designer if not for the Valentino confusion.



These bags are super expensive for the quality. I don't know why! Stores get a lot of them, I personally never seen them purchased.

They really should be in the sub $100 range.


----------



## bakeacookie

buyingpig said:


> These bags are super expensive for the quality. I don't know why! Stores get a lot of them, I personally never seen them purchased.
> 
> They really should be in the sub $100 range.




I've seen some people on Instagram saying its Valentino, not sure if they're saying is Valentino Garavani though. But some people have bought it.


----------



## Cthai

Glittermob said:


> Does anyone want to purchase this Chloe for less than 700. Pm for location
> 
> Update: no more pms please, it's sold.



Wow! Why didn't I see this earlier !!! Super jealous lol


----------



## nova_girl

Longchamp Le Pliage medium in purple at the Springfield, Va store for $79.99, 4 were there as of a few minutes ago. They also had the matching pouch and coin purse.


----------



## peacelovesequin

nova_girl said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage medium in purple at the Springfield, Va store for $79.99, 4 were there as of a few minutes ago. They also had the matching pouch and coin purse.




Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nova_girl

peacelovesequin said:


> Thanks for sharing!




No problem! I prefer the large size but purple is my favorite color so I had to get it. I just bought my mom a medium Le Pliage from the Bloomies F&F sale so I bought the purple pouch too in case she wants it. If not, it's mine!


----------



## olalahia

NicoleAngelina said:


> Oh my god...
> Look what I found today... Brand new with box for $150!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3184916
> View attachment 3184917


These are gorgeous!!!!:urock:


----------



## olalahia

gquinn said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes today when the first items I picked up were a penny! I had spent a total of 8 mins in the store and had stumbled on 4 pairs of shoes for a penny each! Some of these are going to make great  Xmas gifts[emoji41]
> 
> SJP "Carrie" pumps, retail $355
> Ugg Australia Bailey Bow boot, retail $205
> I Heart Ugg Kisses tall boot, $149
> Steve Madden Erosion flats, $70


Woo~~~Your lucky day!!
Never seen any 1 cent stuff in my rack.


----------



## GA Peach

amstevens714 said:


> Congrats - I just got this watch as well from last call. Enjoy buying bands!


I got the same watch today!   It came on a bracelet so I was looking to check the size and found this thread.  I looked on eBay for straps but ended up ordering a black one from the Michele website for 40% off.  I see another expensive hobby coming on as I'm eyeing my next Michele watch already.


----------



## ag681

Spotted!! Gucci


----------



## ag681

One more pic of the Gucci! Says 7.5 but shoe is 38.


----------



## baghagg

ag681 said:


> Spotted!! Gucci



Which NR?


----------



## ag681

baghagg said:


> Which NR?



Pm'd you!


----------



## ladycee

ag681 said:


> Spotted!! Gucci




Pm'd you


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Those are gorgeous!



ag681 said:


> Spotted!! Gucci





ag681 said:


> One more pic of the Gucci! Says 7.5 but shoe is 38.


----------



## ag681

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Those are gorgeous!



They are but way too tall for me &#128557;


----------



## Asia8592

Hello I have always checked out this forum to see what's happening in The Rack and I decided I would like to be apart of this community because I also share a deep love for the Rack. I haven't found anything lately but I'd like to share some of my past finds, thanks ladies for taking the time to keep updates for us fashion gals and good luck in your search! 





I have an impressive shoe collection thanks to Nordstrom Rack


----------



## aprilludgate

Asia8592 said:


> Hello I have always checked out this forum to see what's happening in The Rack and I decided I would like to be apart of this community because I also share a deep love for the Rack. I haven't found anything lately but I'd like to share some of my past finds, thanks ladies for taking the time to keep updates for us fashion gals and good luck in your search!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an impressive shoe collection thanks to Nordstrom Rack




Welcome!!! Great finds, your stores must be amazing!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Asia8592

Thanks @aprilludgate


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Asia8592 said:


> Hello I have always checked out this forum to see what's happening in The Rack and I decided I would like to be apart of this community because I also share a deep love for the Rack. I haven't found anything lately but I'd like to share some of my past finds, thanks ladies for taking the time to keep updates for us fashion gals and good luck in your search!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an impressive shoe collection thanks to Nordstrom Rack




Wow! So many Chanel finds [emoji7]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Asia8592 said:


> Hello I have always checked out this forum to see what's happening in The Rack and I decided I would like to be apart of this community because I also share a deep love for the Rack. I haven't found anything lately but I'd like to share some of my past finds, thanks ladies for taking the time to keep updates for us fashion gals and good luck in your search!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an impressive shoe collection thanks to Nordstrom Rack



Welcome to TPF! 
Thanks for sharing. This NR is amazing!


----------



## Asia8592

Yes, that was this year. I didn't take pics of all of the Giuseppe, Louboutin and Margiela I've found. Those are all great brands but Chanel is always super exciting!


----------



## hedgwin99

Asia8592 said:


> Hello I have always checked out this forum to see what's happening in The Rack and I decided I would like to be apart of this community because I also share a deep love for the Rack. I haven't found anything lately but I'd like to share some of my past finds, thanks ladies for taking the time to keep updates for us fashion gals and good luck in your search!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an impressive shoe collection thanks to Nordstrom Rack




Wow [emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## aprilludgate

Asia8592 said:


> Yes, that was this year. I didn't take pics of all of the Giuseppe, Louboutin and Margiela I've found. Those are all great brands but Chanel is always super exciting!




Omg I need to move to where you live [emoji7]


----------



## Asia8592

hedgwin99 said:


> Wow [emoji122]&#127995;




Lol I'm in DC, our racks are getting much better


----------



## hedgwin99

Asia8592 said:


> Lol I'm in DC, our racks are getting much better




Did u grab these first thing in the morning!!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## ladycee

Asia8592 said:


> Hello I have always checked out this forum to see what's happening in The Rack and I decided I would like to be apart of this community because I also share a deep love for the Rack. I haven't found anything lately but I'd like to share some of my past finds, thanks ladies for taking the time to keep updates for us fashion gals and good luck in your search!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an impressive shoe collection thanks to Nordstrom Rack




You had me at Chanel [emoji7] lol... I paid full retail for my espadrilles and now that I see they are popping up for a 1/3 of the price I could kick myself lol


----------



## diamondigrl1

buyingpig said:


> These bags are super expensive for the quality. I don't know why! Stores get a lot of them, I personally never seen them purchased.
> 
> They really should be in the sub $100 range.





bakeacookie said:


> I've seen some people on Instagram saying its Valentino, not sure if they're saying is Valentino Garavani though. But some people have bought it.



Oh no Lmbo!


----------



## juicyincouture

diamondigrl1 said:


> I've seen this bag & I have to ask, I see a lot of people talking about the longchamp what are they used for and why is this bag so loved?



I used it for school at the time lol. It carried all my books and handled the rain very well


----------



## Asia8592

hedgwin99 said:


> Did u grab these first thing in the morning!!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]




I kinda have it down to a science if u will. For my area, the rack puts items out around my lunch time so I sit and wait. I think they say shipments come in between 12-2PM and they put them out after processing, normally around 2:30-4 and on a good day you'll find all sorts of things. I've never been lucky with handbags I always pay retail for bags unfortunately, but shoes are my thing!


----------



## hedgwin99

Asia8592 said:


> I kinda have it down to a science if u will. For my area, the rack puts items out around my lunch time so I sit and wait. I think they say shipments come in between 12-2PM and they put them out after processing, normally around 2:30-4 and on a good day you'll find all sorts of things. I've never been lucky with handbags I always pay retail for bags unfortunately, but shoes are my thing!




Omg[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] teach me the art of finding chanel shoes master !!!!! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## diamondigrl1

peacelovesequin said:


> The le pliage is the ultimate multi-purpose bag. I had the same bag for nearly five years. I've used it for events, shopping, school (bookbag), etc. It's also easy to clean and comes in vibrant colors! The limited editions are amazing also! #LongchampLove





MahoganyQT said:


> Not to mention light weight and they hold a ton of stuff...Great throw around bag.





IStuckACello said:


> Lol I used to think the same thing. Until I got one! They also fold up so you can take it when you travel as a just in case bag. I got my mom the expandable one and she loves it. I don't think the nylon le pliages are the cutest thing to look at , but my long handle large is so comfortable and light weight, fits everything! My only gripe is the corners wear.





LuxeDeb said:


> It's a great travel bag. It's a chic French zippered tote bag that folds up, so you can pack it in your suitcase. The larger duffle also folds up and makes a great emergency suitcase, so you can shop and have something to bring your purchases home in.
> But then you see gals trying to use the totes as handbags....big no no. It's a really casual tote bag. Perfect for travel, shopping and books. They make handbags now in leather though. Not really my style, but at least they're actual handbags for the women that are die hard Longchamp fans.





Michelle1x said:


> I'm going to echo everybody else here.  Its the lightweight that does it for me.
> 
> Heavyweight bags are a pet peeve of mine.  I'm willing to tolerate a heavy bag if it is a nice designer bag but otherwise forget it!  By the time you put your stuff in there, phone and whatnot you are carrying around 20 lbs.



Thanks ladies for all the clarification, I've been wanting to know more about this bag Forever Love that the PF ladies can get me up to date.


----------



## aatang

Asia8592 said:


> Hello I have always checked out this forum to see what's happening in The Rack and I decided I would like to be apart of this community because I also share a deep love for the Rack. I haven't found anything lately but I'd like to share some of my past finds, thanks ladies for taking the time to keep updates for us fashion gals and good luck in your search!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an impressive shoe collection thanks to Nordstrom Rack


Amazing finds!!!! I want those espadrilles!!!!


----------



## Asia8592

ladycee said:


> You had me at Chanel [emoji7] lol... I paid full retail for my espadrilles and now that I see they are popping up for a 1/3 of the price I could kick myself lol




Lol, aww don't feel bad. They're amazing shoes, if I could afford retail I totally would!


----------



## Asia8592

aatang said:


> Amazing finds!!!! I want those espadrilles!!!!




Lol thanks, I wish I would've posted them here after I purchased because I ended up selling them because they were too big for me


----------



## sparksfly

Asia8592 said:


> Hello I have always checked out this forum to see what's happening in The Rack and I decided I would like to be apart of this community because I also share a deep love for the Rack. I haven't found anything lately but I'd like to share some of my past finds, thanks ladies for taking the time to keep updates for us fashion gals and good luck in your search!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an impressive shoe collection thanks to Nordstrom Rack




How much were the boots?


----------



## Cthai

Asia8592 said:


> Lol I'm in DC, our racks are getting much better




Wow! Amazing finds! Which rack do you go too?? Lol I might have to make a trip to DC!


----------



## Asia8592

sparksfly said:


> How much were the boots?




299.97[emoji119]&#127998;[emoji122]&#127998;


----------



## Asia8592

Cthai said:


> Wow! Amazing finds! Which rack do you go too?? Lol I might have to make a trip to DC!




I'll let you know, please send a message


----------



## glamourous1098

Asia8592 said:


> I'll let you know, please send a message



Can you PM me about the DC racks too?  I'm in the area and feel like I never find anything!


----------



## Asia8592

glamourous1098 said:


> Can you PM me about the DC racks too?  I'm in the area and feel like I never find anything!




Done![emoji56]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Asia8592 said:


> I'll let you know, please send a message




Can you DM me as well? I've been to the one on L but didn't find anything.


----------



## cmm62

Asia8592 said:


> Hello I have always checked out this forum to see what's happening in The Rack and I decided I would like to be apart of this community because I also share a deep love for the Rack. I haven't found anything lately but I'd like to share some of my past finds, thanks ladies for taking the time to keep updates for us fashion gals and good luck in your search!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an impressive shoe collection thanks to Nordstrom Rack




Those boots are everything. Amazing finds!


----------



## bagnshoe

Asia8592 said:


> Hello I have always checked out this forum to see what's happening in The Rack and I decided I would like to be apart of this community because I also share a deep love for the Rack. I haven't found anything lately but I'd like to share some of my past finds, thanks ladies for taking the time to keep updates for us fashion gals and good luck in your search!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an impressive shoe collection thanks to Nordstrom Rack




Wow impressive finds with the chanel espadrille . I'm so jealous  my racks are so disappointing . I never ever find any high end designers bags or shoes . May I ask which location is this at??


----------



## louboutal

Here are a few pieces I thought someone may be interested in. Pm me for location. 

Givenchy jeans: 




HL dress:





Alaia skirt:


	

		
			
		

		
	
 (the picture doesn't do it justice)


----------



## Leto

I have a question for you all. Has anyone ever gotten a price adjustment if the item dropped to a penny? I kind of have a hunch about this worn and refinished pair of Tory Miller flats. Price was $69.97 but in the app it just flashes. Here is the upc: 439019996828. It would be great if someone could look it up and tell if it's a penny or if I'm crazy [emoji57]


----------



## emnsee

Leto said:


> I have a question for you all. Has anyone ever gotten a price adjustment if the item dropped to a penny? I kind of have a hunch about this worn and refinished pair of Tory Miller flats. Price was $69.97 but in the app it just flashes. Here is the upc: 439019996828. It would be great if someone could look it up and tell if it's a penny or if I'm crazy [emoji57]




My app says $69.97 - worn and refinished.


----------



## Michelle1x

Leto said:


> I have a question for you all. Has anyone ever gotten a price adjustment if the item dropped to a penny? I kind of have a hunch about this worn and refinished pair of Tory Miller flats. Price was $69.97 but in the app it just flashes. Here is the upc: 439019996828. It would be great if someone could look it up and tell if it's a penny or if I'm crazy [emoji57]



Yeah I got a PA for .01 at the last CTR.  If it is within the 7 day window they just give you the item for .01, same as buying a penny item.


----------



## jorton

Leto said:


> I have a question for you all. Has anyone ever gotten a price adjustment if the item dropped to a penny? I kind of have a hunch about this worn and refinished pair of Tory Miller flats. Price was $69.97 but in the app it just flashes. Here is the upc: 439019996828. It would be great if someone could look it up and tell if it's a penny or if I'm crazy [emoji57]



I don't think it's a penny. It flashed for me too but usually you can see and number behind it... Considering it means October/November 15 then I doubt it... Sorry! (Merchandise is too new to be marked down)


----------



## IStuckACello

Slightly off topic- I received  a very reasonably priced Junya Watanabe faux fur cape originally from the Rack from a very sweet Instagram seller today. The cape is so freaking bizarre and retailed for over $2k (...I don't know why either) but I can't wait to wear it. I never see such weird (awesome) stuff at the Racks here:


----------



## meowmix318

IStuckACello said:


> Slightly off topic- I received  a very reasonably priced Junya Watanabe faux fur cape originally from the Rack from a very sweet Instagram seller today. The cape is so freaking bizarre and retailed for over $2k (...I don't know why either) but I can't wait to wear it. I never see such weird (awesome) stuff at the Racks here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188088
> View attachment 3188089




Looks like a very warm fur cape/ jacket. It would be too warm for me in south California.


----------



## bussbuss

Asia8592 said:


> Hello I have always checked out this forum to see what's happening in The Rack and I decided I would like to be apart of this community because I also share a deep love for the Rack. I haven't found anything lately but I'd like to share some of my past finds, thanks ladies for taking the time to keep updates for us fashion gals and good luck in your search!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an impressive shoe collection thanks to Nordstrom Rack



Wow amazing finds...........thanks for sharing......the racks in va also get a good amount of noce shoes but never seen channel tho and yes also lacking in the hand bag dept.......if am in the city ill mos def include visits to the racks......if u r still sharing location ill appreciate a pm too.....

Thanks


----------



## marcj

Asia8592 said:


> Hello I have always checked out this forum to see what's happening in The Rack and I decided I would like to be apart of this community because I also share a deep love for the Rack. I haven't found anything lately but I'd like to share some of my past finds, thanks ladies for taking the time to keep updates for us fashion gals and good luck in your search!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an impressive shoe collection thanks to Nordstrom Rack




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
AMAZING finds!!!!!!! Your rack must have amazing stuff ! I have one pair of Chanel ballet flats at my store .


----------



## Leto

emnsee said:


> My app says $69.97 - worn and refinished.







Michelle1x said:


> Yeah I got a PA for .01 at the last CTR.  If it is within the 7 day window they just give you the item for .01, same as buying a penny item.







jorton said:


> I don't think it's a penny. It flashed for me too but usually you can see and number behind it... Considering it means October/November 15 then I doubt it... Sorry! (Merchandise is too new to be marked down)




Thank you, ladies! Good to know that ON15 means October/November 2015! Bummer, but still a good price for TB Millers? I just never spent that much money on flip flops. [emoji85]


----------



## Leto

Asia8592, such great finds! [emoji79]
I'm also on the DC area! [emoji57]


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Too bad 


ag681 said:


> They are but way too tall for me &#128557;



Holy cow - that's a lot of Chanel. I have never once seen a pair of Chanel shoes in any of the Rack I shop. Amazing. Can you DM me locations - my brother is in that area and I plan on checking things out next time I visit LOL. 



Asia8592 said:


> Hello I have always checked out this forum to see what's happening in The Rack and I decided I would like to be apart of this community because I also share a deep love for the Rack. I haven't found anything lately but I'd like to share some of my past finds, thanks ladies for taking the time to keep updates for us fashion gals and good luck in your search!
> 
> I have an impressive shoe collection thanks to Nordstrom Rack



So smart - I study my Racks too - each one is different LOL. 



Asia8592 said:


> I kinda have it down to a science if u will. For my area, the rack puts items out around my lunch time so I sit and wait. I think they say shipments come in between 12-2PM and they put them out after processing, normally around 2:30-4 and on a good day you'll find all sorts of things. I've never been lucky with handbags I always pay retail for bags unfortunately, but shoes are my thing!



Lucky girl - my stores would have laughed if I asked for a PA for any penny things. 



Michelle1x said:


> Yeah I got a PA for .01 at the last CTR.  If it is within the 7 day window they just give you the item for .01, same as buying a penny item.


----------



## amstevens714

Leto said:


> Thank you, ladies! Good to know that ON15 means October/November 2015! Bummer, but still a good price for TB Millers? I just never spent that much money on flip flops. [emoji85]
> View attachment 3188276




Love them!


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

IStuckACello said:


> Slightly off topic- I received  a very reasonably priced Junya Watanabe faux fur cape originally from the Rack from a very sweet Instagram seller today. The cape is so freaking bizarre and retailed for over $2k (...I don't know why either) but I can't wait to wear it. I never see such weird (awesome) stuff at the Racks here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188088
> View attachment 3188089



GOODONESS   I love the cape so much! So gorgeous and I'm sure you will look great in it... if you don't mind me asking, how much was it?


----------



## IStuckACello

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> GOODONESS   I love the cape so much! So gorgeous and I'm sure you will look great in it... if you don't mind me asking, how much was it?




Aw thanks! I look like a big cat in it lol and it gets cold in SF so perfect for me. The seller asked for $150 shipped, the rack price on the app says it's now $99.90. I don't know if there's any more in stock but here's the UPC: 0439004816889


----------



## sparksfly

Quick question. How long is the return period? 

Bought a bag beginning of September(had it PA for CTR the 10th) It's now gone down from $114 to $49. I called my store because the app had the lower price and they'll search and send me the bag from another store. 

Before I return the bag I have, I wanna make sure the bag ships/they have it since there's only one.


----------



## meowmix318

sparksfly said:


> Quick question. How long is the return period?
> 
> Bought a bag beginning of September(had it PA for CTR the 10th) It's now gone down from $114 to $49. I called my store because the app had the lower price and they'll search and send me the bag from another store.
> 
> Before I return the bag I have, I wanna make sure the bag ships/they have it since there's only one.



Its 90 days. The return policy is conveniently printed on the back of your receipt


----------



## sparksfly

meowmix318 said:


> Its 90 days. The return policy is conveniently printed on the back of your receipt




Thanks. It's definitely 5 days past the return period. 

Has anyone returned after 90 days?


----------



## abl13

Good stuff at my rack today- I did not purchase.


----------



## jorton

sparksfly said:


> Thanks. It's definitely 5 days past the return period.
> 
> Has anyone returned after 90 days?



I would go in asap. No guarantees but it seems like every store leaves it up to their discretion. I've had SA's that didn't even look at my receipt during a return and I've also had some that were very strict. I was in the store the other day and the girl in line in front of me returned uggs from a year ago and got store credit!! So it's worth a try. 

If they don't let you try another store. Just be friendly and apologize.


----------



## sparksfly

jorton said:


> I would go in asap. No guarantees but it seems like every store leaves it up to their discretion. I've had SA's that didn't even look at my receipt during a return and I've also had some that were very strict. I was in the store the other day and the girl in line in front of me returned uggs from a year ago and got store credit!! So it's worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> If they don't let you try another store. Just be friendly and apologize.




I might just keep the bag. 

There's one left in the company so if I return that bag and the store can't find the other bag I won't have the bag. Plus at that price someone else would snap my bag I returned, up at my store. 

Also don't wanna order it, pay $7 and get the bag/not be able to return my other one.


----------



## abl13

More...


----------



## Cthai

A


----------



## leisurekitty

Found these last week!


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone see leather leggings/pants for under $100?

My sister would like a pair for Christmas. I like the Vince ones but I only ever see them for over $300.


----------



## abl13

Only picked up two things but I was surprised by the amount of Vince tips on clearance at my rack. Also saw the Burberry jacket everyone's been posting.

MBMJ bracelet for $35. Still full price everywhere for $88. Also picked up some Urban Decay primer for $6. I just ordered for $20 from Sephora so I'll be returning it when it arrives.


----------



## sparksfly

abl13 said:


> Only picked up two things but I was surprised by the amount of Vince tips on clearance at my rack. Also saw the Burberry jacket everyone's been posting.
> 
> MBMJ bracelet for $35. Still full price everywhere for $88. Also picked up some Urban Decay primer for $6. I just ordered for $20 from Sephora so I'll be returning it when it arrives.
> 
> View attachment 3188854




The red/orange-y Burberry? What was the price?

I wonder if any will last for the 30% off on Black Friday. Would make it an amazing deal.


----------



## abl13

sparksfly said:


> The red/orange-y Burberry? What was the price?
> 
> I wonder if any will last for the 30% off on Black Friday. Would make it an amazing deal.




It was the one from post 8309 in this thread, gray pea coat. It was the same price - $345.


----------



## Michelle1x

sparksfly said:


> Anyone see leather leggings/pants for under $100?
> 
> My sister would like a pair for Christmas. I like the Vince ones but I only ever see them for over $300.



I have the same dilemma.  There are some nice ones by Joie that are a little cheaper than Vince.  I think I'm going to have to buy some on ebay.  Also Trina Turk makes nice leather skirts.

A few mos ago there were a small number of cheap J brand leggings that some found here.  But all the J brand I saw were $250.


----------



## sparksfly

Michelle1x said:


> I have the same dilemma.  There are some nice ones by Joie that are a little cheaper than Vince.  I think I'm going to have to buy some on ebay.  Also Trina Turk makes nice leather skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> A few mos ago there were a small number of cheap J brand leggings that some found here.  But all the J brand I saw were $250.




Yeah I heard about those on here but couldn't locate them. I think the sku was assorted. 

I've been looking for a pair too. I kinda like the look of the leather front with legging back. 

I don't mind buying gently worn but I'd feel bad buying her worn ones for Xmas.


----------



## IStuckACello

sparksfly said:


> Yeah I heard about those on here but couldn't locate them. I think the sku was assorted.
> 
> I've been looking for a pair too. I kinda like the look of the leather front with legging back.
> 
> I don't mind buying gently worn but I'd feel bad buying her worn ones for Xmas.




I got my best friend Helmut Lang ones that people posted here, they're down to $138 now clearance. Here's the UPC for a size 883389230400

She absolutely loves them, and bought another pair for herself lol.


----------



## bakeacookie

How do you all go about gifting rack items? Cuz if it doesn't work the tags need to be on the item for them to return with the gift receipt.


----------



## sparksfly

IStuckACello said:


> I got my best friend Helmut Lang ones that people posted here, they're down to $138 now clearance. Here's the UPC for a size 883389230400
> 
> She absolutely loves them, and bought another pair for herself lol.




Thanks! They're red tagged right?

Might wait until the 30% BF sale. How do they fit?


----------



## krissa

bakeacookie said:


> How do you all go about gifting rack items? Cuz if it doesn't work the tags need to be on the item for them to return with the gift receipt.




Cut off the price, but not the scannable UPC.


----------



## bakeacookie

krissa said:


> Cut off the price, but not the scannable UPC.




Thanks. I'll try to do that for what I can.


----------



## IStuckACello

sparksfly said:


> Thanks! They're red tagged right?
> 
> Might wait until the 30% BF sale. How do they fit?




Yup red tagged! I would say they fit tts, she has a pair in 6 and 8, and the 8 is bigger in waist for her but it's kind of hard to tell otherwise how much of a fit difference there is.


----------



## sparksfly

IStuckACello said:


> Yup red tagged! I would say they fit tts, she has a pair in 6 and 8, and the 8 is bigger in waist for her but it's kind of hard to tell otherwise how much of a fit difference there is.




Thanks! They're more than I wanted to spend but I just might have to buy them. They seem like a good price. 

Do you know if they were recently marked down? Trying to figure out if they'll be marked down again before Black Friday.


----------



## IStuckACello

sparksfly said:


> Thanks! They're more than I wanted to spend but I just might have to buy them. They seem like a good price.
> 
> Do you know if they were recently marked down? Trying to figure out if they'll be marked down again before Black Friday.




Yes they must have been marked down after oct's ctr Bc they were around $180 then


----------



## twboi

how do you get your nordstrom rack app to show you the price of an item?


----------



## rainneday

twboi said:


> how do you get your nordstrom rack app to show you the price of an item?



There are two apps, Nordstrom Rack and Nordstrom Rack Stores. The "Stores" one is the one that you want for checking bar codes and scanning. Use the three bars at the top left of the screen to open "Search & Send", then type in the numbers or scan using your camera. Good luck! It took me some poking around to figure it out.


----------



## sparksfly

IStuckACello said:


> Yes they must have been marked down after oct's ctr Bc they were around $180 then




Thanks! I saved them to the app. I can only hope they'll go down in price haha.


----------



## olalahia

I got the urban decay primer too. It's really good!!


----------



## olalahia

rainneday said:


> There are two apps, Nordstrom Rack and Nordstrom Rack Stores. The "Stores" one is the one that you want for checking bar codes and scanning. Use the three bars at the top left of the screen to open "Search & Send", then type in the numbers or scan using your camera. Good luck! It took me some poking around to figure it out.




Thank you so much!! I was wondering why i could not find any scanner in the store!! This is really helpful!!


----------



## gquinn

Has anybody seen Mackage or Soia & Kyo wool coats in Xxs. Alternatively, does anybody have a UPC they can post? I've seen many in my racks but have never bought it and now I'm looking for one as a gift. Preferably under $300.

Any help would be appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## louboutal

gquinn said:


> Has anybody seen Mackage or Soia & Kyo wool coats in Xxs. Alternatively, does anybody have a UPC they can post? I've seen many in my racks but have never bought it and now I'm looking for one as a gift. Preferably under $300.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!



There's a ton of Mackage on sale at nordstromrack.com! 
https://www.nordstromrack.com/events/103477


----------



## twboi

rainneday said:


> There are two apps, Nordstrom Rack and Nordstrom Rack Stores. The "Stores" one is the one that you want for checking bar codes and scanning. Use the three bars at the top left of the screen to open "Search & Send", then type in the numbers or scan using your camera. Good luck! It took me some poking around to figure it out.



Thank You for this information !! It is very helpful, now I can proudly use the app!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

elisainthecity said:


> Found this St. John Collection Leather Hip Belt with Pyramid Buckle today from $195 to $19.90. I'm thinking about giving it to my aunt for Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 3176461
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176429



Will probably return this today! Is anyone interested in it? Found a better gift for my aunt.


----------



## van_carrie

elisainthecity said:


> Will probably return this today! Is anyone interested in it? Found a better gift for my aunt.



I am! Are you in SF area?


----------



## sparksfly

Also looking for a barefoot dreams bathrobe. My mom wants one for Xmas. Anyone seen any at the rack? 

They're currently $90 at Nordstrom.


----------



## rainneday

twboi said:


> Thank You for this information !! It is very helpful, now I can proudly use the app!





olalahia said:


> Thank you so much!! I was wondering why i could not find any scanner in the store!! This is really helpful!!



You are very welcome! Have fun!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

van_carrie said:


> I am! Are you in SF area?



Yes I am! I'm in SF actually.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

sparksfly said:


> Also looking for a barefoot dreams bathrobe. My mom wants one for Xmas. Anyone seen any at the rack?
> 
> They're currently $90 at Nordstrom.



There are some on NordstromRack.com for $55
https://www.nordstromrack.com/brands/Barefoot Dreams


----------



## gquinn

louboutal said:


> There's a ton of Mackage on sale at nordstromrack.com!
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/events/103477




Thanks for the info. Unfortunately there aren't any wool coats in XXS left. The hunt continues...


----------



## Michelle1x

Seems like they had a price reduction today.


----------



## Michelle1x

Can I get a price on this from someone with the app?  TIA!
8 42706 84502 5
-or-
8 42786 84502 5

The 5th number is probably a 0 but could be an 8


----------



## sparksfly

Michelle1x said:


> Can I get a price on this from someone with the app?  TIA!
> 8 42706 84502 5
> -or-
> 8 42786 84502 5
> 
> The 5th number is probably a 0 but could be an 8




It says invalid


----------



## Michelle1x

sparksfly said:


> It says invalid



thanks- yeah all these old ones of mine are coming up like that.


----------



## sparksfly

Michelle1x said:


> thanks- yeah all these old ones of mine are coming up like that.




What did they do markdowns on?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Not a NR find - actually a FL store find in the sale section 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3189911




I tried looking up more sizes but no luck...


----------



## katier

Spotted a pair of Valentino blush t-strap pumps in patent nude in size 42 at the Austin Gateway rack today. They are on the back wall closest to the restroom in the size 11 section.  Worn and Refurb for $249. Sorry no pic!


----------



## Michelle1x

sparksfly said:


> What did they do markdowns on?



I *noticed* markdowns on the designer section in the stores I visit.  So this St John dress from anniversary sale was around $400 blue tag and today it is $323 red tag.  Not sure if the markdowns were today but they are usually monday.  I didn't notice markdowns on clearance.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/st-john...-1526-E511-80F7-0050569419E4&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## vesperholly

sparksfly said:


> Thanks. It's definitely 5 days past the return period.
> 
> Has anyone returned after 90 days?



If you bought it Sept. 1, 30 days is Oct. 1 and 60 days is Nov. 1 and 90 days is Dec. 1. Since it's Nov. 16 today, you should be well in the 90-day period ... right??? 

As far as returning things that don't "follow the rules", I've found that simply giving the item and the receipt to the cashier and not saying a word works the best (other than polite typical conversation). Often times, they just process the return, no questions asked. And if they question it, play dumb - apologetic and nice dumb. It usually goes over better than "I know I broke the rules but can you break them too?"


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Thank you pecknnibble! After delayed shipping issues, I finally received my Prada baroque sunnies from the Rack in Glendale. I am so happy & absolutely love them!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

There were a couple of Burberry umbrellas ranging from $129-$169 at the SF Market Street Rack  They should still be there! I'd say the $169 was nicer (it was a brown/bronze color). Unfortunately I did not take photos.


----------



## pecknnibble

elisainthecity said:


> Thank you pecknnibble! After delayed shipping issues, I finally received my Prada baroque sunnies from the Rack in Glendale. I am so happy & absolutely love them!
> 
> View attachment 3190064




Yay!! I'm glad you like them! [emoji41]


----------



## cuhlee

For those of you looking for rockstuds in sz 8 (sadly too big for me), I saw these the other day and forgot to post (sorry!) but checked the app and it says they're still available. Price is $649.99. Pm for location and upc.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Yep - womens had a markdown - lots of designer pieces had their prices cut in half.



Michelle1x said:


> Seems like they had a price reduction today.


----------



## jorton

At the full line store there is an extra discount on clearance items! I don't know if it's in store but I just noticed it online, I imagine items will go fast!

Edit: wanted to mention it's only though tomorrow, and it seems like it's only certain items, but most of the clearance items on my wish list are an extra percentage off.


----------



## sparksfly

vesperholly said:


> If you bought it Sept. 1, 30 days is Oct. 1 and 60 days is Nov. 1 and 90 days is Dec. 1. Since it's Nov. 16 today, you should be well in the 90-day period ... right???
> 
> 
> 
> As far as returning things that don't "follow the rules", I've found that simply giving the item and the receipt to the cashier and not saying a word works the best (other than polite typical conversation). Often times, they just process the return, no questions asked. And if they question it, play dumb - apologetic and nice dumb. It usually goes over better than "I know I broke the rules but can you break them too?"




Thanks! I realized that yesterday. Will call on my lunch break.

I don't know if I wait until Friday to buy it though. Then it'd be $35 with the 30% off on BF which is a steal. But then I run the risk of it getting bought. I doubt I'll be able to get a PA for something I bought a few days before. 

Although last CTR he adjusted something that was like a week past the 7 day adjustment period. I also had other items though.


----------



## cmm62

Quick question for this Saturday - there's an item online my store doesn't carry, so let's say I spend 50 online and 100 in store, will I get a ten point day (since that's spending 150 collectively), or does it all need to be in one location? TIA!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

vesperholly said:


> If you bought it Sept. 1, 30 days is Oct. 1 and 60 days is Nov. 1 and 90 days is Dec. 1. Since it's Nov. 16 today, you should be well in the 90-day period ... right???
> 
> 
> 
> As far as returning things that don't "follow the rules", I've found that simply giving the item and the receipt to the cashier and not saying a word works the best (other than polite typical conversation). Often times, they just process the return, no questions asked. And if they question it, play dumb - apologetic and nice dumb. It usually goes over better than "I know I broke the rules but can you break them too?"




Those are so cute!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

jorton said:


> At the full line store there is an extra discount on clearance items! I don't know if it's in store but I just noticed it online, I imagine items will go fast!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: wanted to mention it's only though tomorrow, and it seems like it's only certain items, but most of the clearance items on my wish list are an extra percentage off.




Thanks for the heads up. I ordered something a couple of days ago and the price is lower now. I just got a price adjustment.


----------



## jorton

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I ordered something a couple of days ago and the price is lower now. I just got a price adjustment.



No problem.

Did anyone go to the store today and happen to notice if it's in store as well?


----------



## Cthai

jorton said:


> No problem.
> 
> Did anyone go to the store today and happen to notice if it's in store as well?



It's online only


----------



## sparksfly

Is Saturday an extra points day?


----------



## cmm62

sparksfly said:


> Is Saturday an extra points day?




Ten points per dollar if you spend $150 or more

https://m.nordstromrsvp.com/rackholidaypointsshare2


----------



## aprilludgate

cmm62 said:


> Ten points per dollar if you spend $150 or more
> 
> https://m.nordstromrsvp.com/rackholidaypointsshare2




Do you have to be tier 2?


----------



## cmm62

aprilludgate said:


> Do you have to be tier 2?




None of the promotions I have seen mention that you have to be tier 2, just the amount you have to spend. So I think tier 1 can also have ten points too [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## krissa

cmm62 said:


> Quick question for this Saturday - there's an item online my store doesn't carry, so let's say I spend 50 online and 100 in store, will I get a ten point day (since that's spending 150 collectively), or does it all need to be in one location? TIA!



Is this nordstromrack.com? I think the 10 day holiday party is only for rack not all of nordstrom.


----------



## cmm62

krissa said:


> Is this nordstromrack.com? I think the 10 day holiday party is only for rack not all of nordstrom.




Yes only for the rack, as the link states. You can shop in store or online at the rack though, not just online.


----------



## couturely




----------



## couturely

Didn't purchase any of the above. Great deals if anybody is interested! (:


----------



## daisygrl

couturely said:


> Didn't purchase any of the above. Great deals if anybody is interested! (:




Just PMd you about the HL dress. Thanks!


----------



## pecknnibble

couturely said:


> Didn't purchase any of the above. Great deals if anybody is interested! (:




PM'd you!


----------



## gquinn

couturely said:


> View attachment 3191094
> View attachment 3191096
> View attachment 3191097
> View attachment 3191098
> View attachment 3191099
> View attachment 3191100
> View attachment 3191101




Can you please pm me for the mackage? Something is wrong with my app!!

Please and thanks!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Did anyone else buy Oliver Peoples sunnies during CTR?  I got 2 pair for about $36 each


----------



## xoxo seashell

gottaluvmybags said:


> Did anyone else buy Oliver Peoples sunnies during CTR?  I got 2 pair for about $36 each


I saw some, but didn't get the Oliver Peoples (kicking myself now) but did pick up a pair of Tom Ford for that price....


----------



## couturely

daisygrl said:


> Just PMd you about the HL dress. Thanks!







pecknnibble said:


> PM'd you!







gquinn said:


> Can you please pm me for the mackage? Something is wrong with my app!!
> 
> Please and thanks!!




Hi! Just responded to your messages. Good luck!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

xoxo seashell said:


> I saw some, but didn't get the Oliver Peoples (kicking myself now) but did pick up a pair of Tom Ford for that price....




Well now no need for self kicking with that kind of deal!


----------



## twboi

elisainthecity said:


> There were a couple of Burberry umbrellas ranging from $129-$169 at the SF Market Street Rack  They should still be there! I'd say the $169 was nicer (it was a brown/bronze color). Unfortunately I did not take photos.



i went and didnt see them... but thank you for the heads up!!!


----------



## twboi

for the 10point day sale, do you guys know if i can return an item and re buy it for the 10 points? 

thank you


----------



## jorton

Just wanted to confirm that Black Friday at NR is 30% off red and blue tags. I figured everyone knew but I saw a few conflicting posts here.

Anyone know what time NR typically opens on Black Friday?


----------



## tastangan

jorton said:


> Just wanted to confirm that Black Friday at NR is 30% off red and blue tags. I figured everyone knew but I saw a few conflicting posts here.
> 
> Anyone know what time NR typically opens on Black Friday?



Is there any discount for non clearance items?


----------



## kristin4476

How do the points work? I shop at nordstrom rack a lot but never signed up


----------



## krisvoys

jorton said:


> Just wanted to confirm that Black Friday at NR is 30% off red and blue tags. I figured everyone knew but I saw a few conflicting posts here.
> 
> Anyone know what time NR typically opens on Black Friday?



I believe I heard they will open at 8am! Not sure if that's the same for all of them though


----------



## kristin4476

couturely said:


> Hi! Just responded to your messages. Good luck!


just PM'd you!


----------



## Peichern Tan

Are there any red cashmere scarfs at the rack??


----------



## jorton

tastangan said:


> Is there any discount for non clearance items?



Don't think so. I overheard staff saying to a customer blue and red only. I doubt they are going to give any discount on regular tags.


----------



## jorton

kristin4476 said:


> How do the points work? I shop at nordstrom rack a lot but never signed up



You have to get a Nordstrom credit or debit card. If you open it and spend $100 that day you get a $20 certificate in the mail. Everytime you spend money at any Nordstrom/rack and online you get points


----------



## AnnaFreud

twboi said:


> for the 10point day sale, do you guys know if i can return an item and re buy it for the 10 points?
> 
> thank you




I want to know this too! Also, will they do PA on Black Friday if the item was purchased the week prior (like during other CTR events)??


----------



## krissa

AnnaFreud said:


> I want to know this too! Also, will they do PA on Black Friday if the item was purchased the week prior (like during other CTR events)??



I believe yes for both.


----------



## sparksfly

xoxo seashell said:


> I saw some, but didn't get the Oliver Peoples (kicking myself now) but did pick up a pair of Tom Ford for that price....




Which Tom Fords did you get/could I have the sku? I wanna search and send for an Xmas present.


----------



## MG_Louts

While waiting for the delivery of my 76% off Mackage light down coat ($119), I search for higher discount online. s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/e5/d4/f9/e5d4f9e81440bcb9a22802e7abc64128.jpg I saw a Mackage lightweight down coat for men is only $19.50 (original $390) ! I can't believe my eyes! https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1227581/mackage-doby-lightweight-down-jacket


----------



## krissa

MG_Louts said:


> While waiting for the delivery of my 76% off Mackage light down coat ($119), I search for higher discount online. s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/e5/d4/f9/e5d4f9e81440bcb9a22802e7abc64128.jpg I saw a Mackage lightweight down coat for men is only $19.50 (original $390) ! I can't believe my eyes! https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1227581/mackage-doby-lightweight-down-jacket



Crazy! It just sold out.


----------



## cwxx

I'm sure this has been answered before but I couldn't find the exact post using search: does the CTR 7 day PA policy include the day of purchase? i.e. earliest day for PA for Black Friday would be this Fri or Sat? TIA!


----------



## viba424

Herve Lever $236, medium. PM for location


----------



## krissa

cwxx said:


> I'm sure this has been answered before but I couldn't find the exact post using search: does the CTR 7 day PA policy include the day of purchase? i.e. earliest day for PA for Black Friday would be this Fri or Sat? TIA!




I think as long as you purchase Friday you're fine.


----------



## jan1124

Am I crazy, or did the additional sale on certain clearance items say limited time - "through November 18"?  Today's the 18th... and though yesterday's prices reflected the additional reduction... nothing shows today.


----------



## olalahia

MG_Louts said:


> While waiting for the delivery of my 76% off Mackage light down coat ($119), I search for higher discount online. s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/e5/d4/f9/e5d4f9e81440bcb9a22802e7abc64128.jpg I saw a Mackage lightweight down coat for men is only $19.50 (original $390) ! I can't believe my eyes! https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1227581/mackage-doby-lightweight-down-jacket




Sold out already. Too bad, i just missed it! It was a nice deal though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abitzberger

I just got this amazing brand new Tory burch tote for $85! It has the worn and refurbished tag (sorry not a specific tag) but all of the hardware is still wrapped and its in pristine condition! I never luck out like this at my rack!


----------



## Michelle1x

twboi said:


> for the 10point day sale, do you guys know if i can return an item and re buy it for the 10 points?
> 
> thank you



I was told you could on Monday at SF rack.


----------



## Michelle1x

jorton said:


> Don't think so. I overheard staff saying to a customer blue and red only. I doubt they are going to give any discount on regular tags.



For a moment I was confused as to what was a "regular tag".

Am I right in assuming that this michele watch is a "regular tag"- there is no color blue or red.  So this won't be the additional 30, then?


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi Ladies I am in the mood for this Anniversary max mara cape.
I thought they were sold out nationwide but according to the nice people on the Anniversary sale thread, there are a few of these floating around.

Can someone with the Rack stores app take a look for me and tell me which stores have it and price?  Near SF bay area preferably.  thanks!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/4015923...e=1&siteId=oGj7akNVsTg-J8Nwf7q3hXRLMb5r9tovmg

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...sary-sale-2015-a-909407-200.html#post29460784


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

abitzberger said:


> I just got this amazing brand new Tory burch tote for $85! It has the worn and refurbished tag (sorry not a specific tag) but all of the hardware is still wrapped and its in pristine condition! I never luck out like this at my rack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191813




Sometimes you get lucky. Enjoy!


----------



## twboi

krissa said:


> I believe yes for both.



thank you for the heads up!!



Michelle1x said:


> I was told you could on Monday at SF rack.


thank you for the tip!


----------



## AnnaFreud

found this exact wrap coat from BCBGeneration for $100ish. Really warm and comfy but does it look like a bathrobe?? Here's another picture of it in gray but without the leather panel on the sleeves.


----------



## krissa

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3191911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this exact wrap coat from BCBGeneration for $100ish. Really warm and comfy but does it look like a bathrobe?? Here's another picture of it in gray but without the leather panel on the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191913



I've seen this one. I like it. It doesn't look like a bathrobe to me.


----------



## smiley13tree

jan1124 said:


> Am I crazy, or did the additional sale on certain clearance items say limited time - "through November 18"?  Today's the 18th... and though yesterday's prices reflected the additional reduction... nothing shows today.




No you're not crazy! I noticed that too on a coat I was eyeing and wanted to consider purchasing it today. Guess I'll save the $200. >.<


----------



## cwxx

krissa said:


> I think as long as you purchase Friday you're fine.



Thanks very much! Will post any good finds if they're still available Friday


----------



## Shinz

Swarovski crystal embellished Gucci strappy sandals ("Mallory") spotted in size 7.5, worn and refurbished. $229 from $850. Should still be in location but not too sure. PM for location and where I left them. 

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/gucci...e=1&siteId=TnL5HPStwNw-soJiTxheVmWWSU0l_BP4jw


----------



## lvlouis

abitzberger said:


> I just got this amazing brand new Tory burch tote for $85! It has the worn and refurbished tag (sorry not a specific tag) but all of the hardware is still wrapped and its in pristine condition! I never luck out like this at my rack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191813




Amazing!!! Enjoy


----------



## jorton

Michelle1x said:


> For a moment I was confused as to what was a "regular tag".
> 
> Am I right in assuming that this michele watch is a "regular tag"- there is no color blue or red.  So this won't be the additional 30, then?


You are correct, no sadly it would not be 30% off.


----------



## jorton

jan1124 said:


> Am I crazy, or did the additional sale on certain clearance items say limited time - "through November 18"?  Today's the 18th... and though yesterday's prices reflected the additional reduction... nothing shows today.



I thought that too, but it did say "until 11/18" so I * think * it meant that it was done at the end of the day 11/17. They always use shady wording!


----------



## jan1124

jorton said:


> I thought that too, but it did say "until 11/18" so I * think * it meant that it was done at the end of the day 11/17. They always use shady wording!



Thanks so much.... I almost called them.  Then, as the day went on, and so many things in my cart were no longer available.... I figured, oh well, guess I really don't need them.  Something else will always come along


----------



## PetiteFromSF

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3191911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this exact wrap coat from BCBGeneration for $100ish. Really warm and comfy but does it look like a bathrobe?? Here's another picture of it in gray but without the leather panel on the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191913



It does not look like a robe. It's actually very cute!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Hey ladies, sorry if this question has been answered already, but can I buy items from the rack on the wednesday or thursday before black friday and then get a price adjustment on the friday? TIA!


----------



## ladycee

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3191911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this exact wrap coat from BCBGeneration for $100ish. Really warm and comfy but does it look like a bathrobe?? Here's another picture of it in gray but without the leather panel on the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191913




Love the black one. And it doesn't look like a bathrobe


----------



## louboutal

smiley13tree said:


> No you're not crazy! I noticed that too on a coat I was eyeing and wanted to consider purchasing it today. Guess I'll save the $200. >.<




You saw this at Nordstrom or NR?


----------



## Derigueur

Hey I'm heading over to Waikiki are the racks there worth checking out, thanks x


----------



## yakusoku.af

Derigueur said:


> Hey I'm heading over to Waikiki are the racks there worth checking out, thanks x




There is only one rack in Honolulu at Ward Centers about 10-15 min drive from Waikiki.  They are supposed to open one in Waikiki in 2016. 
It's a hit or miss but your best bet is to go during the weekdays in the mornings. It's not busy and that's when I usually find better stuff.


----------



## klynneann

jan1124 said:


> Am I crazy, or did the additional sale on certain clearance items say limited time - "through November 18"?  Today's the 18th... and though yesterday's prices reflected the additional reduction... nothing shows today.



Nope, I noticed it too.


----------



## klynneann

Michelle1x said:


> For a moment I was confused as to what was a "regular tag".
> 
> Am I right in assuming that this michele watch is a "regular tag"- there is no color blue or red.  So this won't be the additional 30, then?



Correct, this is a "regular tag."


----------



## mharri20

FYI - I see some gals on here using shopstyle affiliate links which I believe isn't allowed (someone correct me if I'm wrong). They won't get money if you buy anything, but they are getting some every time you click the link!


----------



## AnnaFreud

krissa said:


> I've seen this one. I like it. It doesn't look like a bathrobe to me.







elisainthecity said:


> It does not look like a robe. It's actually very cute!







ladycee said:


> Love the black one. And it doesn't look like a bathrobe




Thanks for chiming in, ladies!


----------



## AnnaFreud

mharri20 said:


> FYI - I see some gals on here using shopstyle affiliate links which I believe isn't allowed (someone correct me if I'm wrong). They won't get money if you buy anything, but they are getting some every time you click the link!




Not cool!


----------



## babycinnamon

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3191911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this exact wrap coat from BCBGeneration for $100ish. Really warm and comfy but does it look like a bathrobe?? Here's another picture of it in gray but without the leather panel on the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191913




I don't think it looks like a bathrobe..I think it's cute! I vote to keep it!


----------



## krisvoys

I know this sounds extremely desperate and I am ok with that, haha, if someone on here got the valentinos in a size 42 that were posted a few days ago and if they for some reason don't end up working for you, can you please please please let me know! Thank you!


----------



## peacelovesequin

krisvoys said:


> I know this sounds extremely desperate and I am ok with that, haha, if someone on here got the valentinos in a size 42 that were posted a few days ago and if they for some reason don't end up working for you, can you please please please let me know! Thank you!




I called for those too. Ha ha!


----------



## Derigueur

yakusoku.af said:


> There is only one rack in Honolulu at Ward Centers about 10-15 min drive from Waikiki.  They are supposed to open one in Waikiki in 2016.
> It's a hit or miss but your best bet is to go during the weekdays in the mornings. It's not busy and that's when I usually find better stuff.




Awesome I guess I'll check it out not to worried either way. I'm from New Zealand so just buying in stores makes things at least 50 percent cheaper lol thanks x


----------



## applecidered

Found this small Longchamp cuir for $120. Though not during CTR (this was a couples days ago when I decided to hit the Rack after work on a whim) thought it was still a good deal. Planning to gift to my mom. Only issue is that it's been a bit worn, one of the leather panels show some wear (not totally smooth) and one of the corners has a bit of wear (not terribly noticeable). I'm sure this was a return to Nordstrom and went to Rack. Did a search and send on my ipad and nothing came up (was wondering if I can get a newer looking one!) Hope this helps someone.


----------



## krissa

I found a hanky panky thong for $1.49


----------



## bakeacookie

applecidered said:


> Found this small Longchamp cuir for $120. Though not during CTR (this was a couples days ago when I decided to hit the Rack after work on a whim) thought it was still a good deal. Planning to gift to my mom. Only issue is that it's been a bit worn, one of the leather panels show some wear (not totally smooth) and one of the corners has a bit of wear (not terribly noticeable). I'm sure this was a return to Nordstrom and went to Rack. Did a search and send on my ipad and nothing came up (was wondering if I can get a newer looking one!) Hope this helps someone.




Nothing came up for me at my end! Hope you're able to find a newer one before the holidays.


----------



## applecidered

bakeacookie said:


> Nothing came up for me at my end! Hope you're able to find a newer one before the holidays.


Not holding my breath  Sometimes a trade off needs to be made for a deal!


----------



## peacelovesequin

applecidered said:


> Found this small Longchamp cuir for $120. Though not during CTR (this was a couples days ago when I decided to hit the Rack after work on a whim) thought it was still a good deal. Planning to gift to my mom. Only issue is that it's been a bit worn, one of the leather panels show some wear (not totally smooth) and one of the corners has a bit of wear (not terribly noticeable). I'm sure this was a return to Nordstrom and went to Rack. Did a search and send on my ipad and nothing came up (was wondering if I can get a newer looking one!) Hope this helps someone.




PM me!


----------



## rutabaga

applecidered said:


> Found this small Longchamp cuir for $120. Though not during CTR (this was a couples days ago when I decided to hit the Rack after work on a whim) thought it was still a good deal. Planning to gift to my mom. Only issue is that it's been a bit worn, one of the leather panels show some wear (not totally smooth) and one of the corners has a bit of wear (not terribly noticeable). I'm sure this was a return to Nordstrom and went to Rack. Did a search and send on my ipad and nothing came up (was wondering if I can get a newer looking one!) Hope this helps someone.



I wouldn't be mad at all with this find! It's one of the best cuir colors, IMO. I like it so much more than the current camel brown leather.


----------



## meowmix318

applecidered said:


> Found this small Longchamp cuir for $120. Though not during CTR (this was a couples days ago when I decided to hit the Rack after work on a whim) thought it was still a good deal. Planning to gift to my mom. Only issue is that it's been a bit worn, one of the leather panels show some wear (not totally smooth) and one of the corners has a bit of wear (not terribly noticeable). I'm sure this was a return to Nordstrom and went to Rack. Did a search and send on my ipad and nothing came up (was wondering if I can get a newer looking one!) Hope this helps someone.




Looks like the one from the anniversary sale. I purchased one in this exact color and love it (love it so much that I also for one in red)


----------



## Cthai

applecidered said:


> Found this small Longchamp cuir for $120. Though not during CTR (this was a couples days ago when I decided to hit the Rack after work on a whim) thought it was still a good deal. Planning to gift to my mom. Only issue is that it's been a bit worn, one of the leather panels show some wear (not totally smooth) and one of the corners has a bit of wear (not terribly noticeable). I'm sure this was a return to Nordstrom and went to Rack. Did a search and send on my ipad and nothing came up (was wondering if I can get a newer looking one!) Hope this helps someone.



I saw the same during the last CTR but it wasn't $120 it was closer to $300 and it wasn't red tag so that's a great deal


----------



## applecidered

ibella> I think it's more of a sand color, still great and neutral!
meow> Red would've been a lovely color to get too! But I can't be picky at this price point 
cthai> I think the sticker in the bag (stuck on the Longchamp folded card) said something like $220, so it was an even further price reduction from that!


----------



## pecknnibble

applecidered said:


> Found this small Longchamp cuir for $120. Though not during CTR (this was a couples days ago when I decided to hit the Rack after work on a whim) thought it was still a good deal. Planning to gift to my mom. Only issue is that it's been a bit worn, one of the leather panels show some wear (not totally smooth) and one of the corners has a bit of wear (not terribly noticeable). I'm sure this was a return to Nordstrom and went to Rack. Did a search and send on my ipad and nothing came up (was wondering if I can get a newer looking one!) Hope this helps someone.




I think that's a great price and your mom will love it! Definitely a neutral color [emoji4]


----------



## applecidered

pecknnibble said:


> I think that's a great price and your mom will love it! Definitely a neutral color [emoji4]


Thanks! I hope she won't notice the distressed-ness of some areas too much. Last night I applied apple leather conditioner to see if that will help.


----------



## bakeacookie

Left two men's refurbished Ferragamo belts size 34 for $129. PM for location, though you all probably could guess where I am lol


Also w&r Prada flats size 39 left them in the 8.5 clearance, they were $139











Silver Jimmy Choo bag was 597$ red tagged. Locked up so bad pic. 



Dries van Norton trousers. So pretty. Sad they're not my size but it's a great deal. 


If anyone finds red tagged Converse in 7/7.5 in women's or kids size 5/5.5/6, please PM me! I need one more for a Christmas gift! [emoji4]


ETA:
Forgot to share my finds! 
Both were w&r, so no UPC.


----------



## kellytheshopper

My first Rack purchase! These gorgeous Badgley Mischka shoes...I believe they are in the style Gene? Obsessed with them...super comfy too! $245....got them for $95!!![emoji7]


----------



## aejones8

Found these amazing nude refurb CL's today for $249! So glad the bottom was refinished red!  Never get these in at my rack, found one pair years ago for $79 when the refurbs were super cheap.  

I also found these Sam Edelman high tops for a penny during CTR.  

And today when I was checking out a blue tag $17 tank top rang up a penny!


----------



## bakeacookie

aejones8 said:


> Found these amazing nude refurb CL's today for $249! So glad the bottom was refinished red!  Never get these in at my rack, found one pair years ago for $79 when the refurbs were super cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> I also found these Sam Edelman high tops for a penny during CTR.
> 
> 
> 
> And today when I was checking out a blue tag $17 tank top rang up a penny!




Great find in the CL!


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> Left two men's refurbished Ferragamo belts size 34 for $129. PM for location, though you all probably could guess where I am lol
> 
> 
> Also w&r Prada flats size 39 left them in the 8.5 clearance, they were $139
> 
> View attachment 3192846
> 
> View attachment 3192847
> 
> View attachment 3192848
> 
> View attachment 3192849
> 
> View attachment 3192850
> 
> Silver Jimmy Choo bag was 597$ red tagged. Locked up so bad pic.
> 
> View attachment 3192851
> 
> Dries van Norton trousers. So pretty. Sad they're not my size but it's a great deal.
> 
> 
> If anyone finds red tagged Converse in 7/7.5 in women's or kids size 5/5.5/6, please PM me! I need one more for a Christmas gift! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> ETA:
> Forgot to share my finds!
> Both were w&r, so no UPC.
> View attachment 3192898
> 
> View attachment 3192899




I was at the same location today too . Got Rag&Bone jacket for $51. Otherwise, nothing much. Btw, that Jimmy Choo bag has been there for at least two weeks now. :/


----------



## PetiteFromSF

aejones8 said:


> Found these amazing nude refurb CL's today for $249! So glad the bottom was refinished red!  Never get these in at my rack, found one pair years ago for $79 when the refurbs were super cheap.
> 
> I also found these Sam Edelman high tops for a penny during CTR.
> 
> And today when I was checking out a blue tag $17 tank top rang up a penny!



Woohoo! Congrats on the CL


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> I was at the same location today too . Got Rag&Bone jacket for $51. Otherwise, nothing much. Btw, that Jimmy Choo bag has been there for at least two weeks now. :/




I'm surprised no one bought it during the last CTR. 

I am surprised someone bought a wicker SF Fiamina (sp?) bag that cost more than the Choo. 

There really isn't much at this rack, but the newer ones don't have much premiere designer or refurbs. :/


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> I'm surprised no one bought it during the last CTR.
> 
> I am surprised someone bought a wicker SF Fiamina (sp?) bag that cost more than the Choo.
> 
> There really isn't much at this rack, but the newer ones don't have much premiere designer or refurbs. :/




Agreed! I was anxiously waiting for the two new ones to open but so far they are quite a disappointment. Sometimes I found a good premium deal on clothing at this L. location but only once I found a nice pair of designer shoes (Valentino's) in my size. As far as Choo bag, it is not the most popular one because of the color chipping and a quick wear/tear (or so I understand).


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> Agreed! I was anxiously waiting for the two new ones to open but so far they are quite a disappointment. Sometimes I found a good premium deal on clothing at this L. location but only once I found a nice pair of designer shoes (Valentino's) in my size. As far as Choo bag, it is not the most popular one because of the color chipping and a quick wear/tear (or so I understand).




Ah. Good to know on the Choo bag. 

It's so random at this location, but at least there's a chance. The new ones mostly have for the rack products still.


----------



## pecknnibble

Found my first penny find today! The tag said $79.98 so imagine my surprise when it rang up $0.01! I believe it's the Vince Moto Boucle jacket from Spring 2015. 





Also found this W&R Proenza dress for $129.98 [emoji4]






And, I asked about Black Friday and the SA said they'll be doing PA's! (Possibly YMMV though)


----------



## bakeacookie

pecknnibble said:


> Found my first penny find today! The tag said $79.98 so imagine my surprise when it rang up $0.01! I believe it's the Vince Moto Boucle jacket from Spring 2015.
> 
> View attachment 3192924
> View attachment 3192925
> 
> 
> Also found this W&R Proenza dress for $129.98 [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3192927
> View attachment 3192936
> View attachment 3192928
> 
> 
> And, I asked about Black Friday and the SA said they'll be doing PA's! (Possibly YMMV though)




OMG that jacket is a great find!
Yay for PAs!


----------



## pecknnibble

aejones8 said:


> Found these amazing nude refurb CL's today for $249! So glad the bottom was refinished red!  Never get these in at my rack, found one pair years ago for $79 when the refurbs were super cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> I also found these Sam Edelman high tops for a penny during CTR.
> 
> 
> 
> And today when I was checking out a blue tag $17 tank top rang up a penny!




Nice find on the CL! I wonder why sometimes they refinish them in black. It looks so much better red [emoji4]


----------



## Michelle1x

Anybody know which rack is "northeast corridor", must not be the real name of that particilar rack.
tia


----------



## bagshoemisses

pecknnibble said:


> Nice find on the CL! I wonder why sometimes they refinish them in black. It looks so much better red [emoji4]




Agreed. The red looks so much better.


----------



## Allurex112

kellytheshopper said:


> My first Rack purchase! These gorgeous Badgley Mischka shoes...I believe they are in the style Gene? Obsessed with them...super comfy too! $245....got them for $95!!![emoji7]
> View attachment 3192852
> View attachment 3192853
> 
> View attachment 3192854
> View attachment 3192855
> View attachment 3192856



They look hot!! Congrats on the steal!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

pecknnibble said:


> Found my first penny find today! The tag said $79.98 so imagine my surprise when it rang up $0.01! I believe it's the Vince Moto Boucle jacket from Spring 2015.
> 
> View attachment 3192924
> View attachment 3192925
> 
> 
> Also found this W&R Proenza dress for $129.98 [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3192927
> View attachment 3192936
> View attachment 3192928
> 
> 
> And, I asked about Black Friday and the SA said they'll be doing PA's! (Possibly YMMV though)




Nice Scores!!


----------



## authenticplease

aejones8 said:


> Found these amazing nude refurb CL's today for $249! So glad the bottom was refinished red!  Never get these in at my rack, found one pair years ago for $79 when the refurbs were super cheap.
> 
> I also found these Sam Edelman high tops for a penny during CTR.
> 
> And today when I was checking out a blue tag $17 tank top rang up a penny!



Both shoes are really nice finds.....SE sneakers for a penny?  Yes, please!!

I love that your CL pumps have refinished soles in red  it makes me sad when I see that black sole on the beautiful red........


----------



## cmm62

pecknnibble said:


> Found my first penny find today! The tag said $79.98 so imagine my surprise when it rang up $0.01! I believe it's the Vince Moto Boucle jacket from Spring 2015.
> 
> View attachment 3192924
> View attachment 3192925
> 
> 
> Also found this W&R Proenza dress for $129.98 [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3192927
> View attachment 3192936
> View attachment 3192928
> 
> 
> And, I asked about Black Friday and the SA said they'll be doing PA's! (Possibly YMMV though)




Wow!!! Both awesome finds for amazing prices.


----------



## krisvoys

pecknnibble said:


> Found my first penny find today! The tag said $79.98 so imagine my surprise when it rang up $0.01! I believe it's the Vince Moto Boucle jacket from Spring 2015.
> 
> View attachment 3192924
> View attachment 3192925
> 
> 
> Also found this W&R Proenza dress for $129.98 [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3192927
> View attachment 3192936
> View attachment 3192928
> 
> 
> And, I asked about Black Friday and the SA said they'll be doing PA's! (Possibly YMMV though)



Great day for you! Amazing finds! Love that Vince jacket


----------



## peacelovesequin

My penny find today. Halston heritage dress!  The color is even prettier in person!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Great deals guys! Just wanted to point out on the clothing tags - where it says assorted July - anything July or earlier was a penny and some August things were pretty cheap. Just sayin 

So jealous of the Loubs - lucky! 



aejones8 said:


> Found these amazing nude refurb CL's today for $249! So glad the bottom was refinished red!  Never get these in at my rack, found one pair years ago for $79 when the refurbs were super cheap.
> 
> I also found these Sam Edelman high tops for a penny during CTR.
> 
> And today when I was checking out a blue tag $17 tank top rang up a penny!





pecknnibble said:


> Found my first penny find today! The tag said $79.98 so imagine my surprise when it rang up $0.01! I believe it's the Vince Moto Boucle jacket from Spring 2015.
> 
> View attachment 3192924
> View attachment 3192925
> 
> 
> Also found this W&R Proenza dress for $129.98 [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3192927
> View attachment 3192936
> View attachment 3192928
> 
> 
> And, I asked about Black Friday and the SA said they'll be doing PA's! (Possibly YMMV though)





peacelovesequin said:


> My penny find today. Halston heritage dress!  The color is even prettier in person!
> 
> View attachment 3193016


----------



## kellytheshopper

Allurex112 said:


> They look hot!! Congrats on the steal!




Thank you!! Can't wait to wear them everywhere!


----------



## kellytheshopper

aejones8 said:


> Found these amazing nude refurb CL's today for $249! So glad the bottom was refinished red!  Never get these in at my rack, found one pair years ago for $79 when the refurbs were super cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> I also found these Sam Edelman high tops for a penny during CTR.
> 
> 
> 
> And today when I was checking out a blue tag $17 tank top rang up a penny!




Wowwwwwww [emoji7] so jealous, congrats!!! Enjoy them!!


----------



## krissa

In hoping this week brings some goodies for clear the rack. If anyone sees a Chloe Marcie Satchel that they're not interested in I would really appreciate it! I will owe you tremendously! I'll also be on the lookout for any good stuff too and put them on hold and share the name.


----------



## applecidered

Wow great penny finds! It's practically free hehe


----------



## kema042290

If anyone sees a Longchamp Cuir let me know! 

I brought some skechers for 25 bucks ... I'm gonna get my PA and look next week. My store has the most random high end shoes. Burberry seems to be really popular here. I keep seeing them, but not one Burberry bag. #sigh


----------



## twboi

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Great deals guys! Just wanted to point out on the clothing tags - where it says assorted July - anything July or earlier was a penny and some August things were pretty cheap. Just sayin



what does an assorted tag look like?! be on the look out for these 


If you guys spot any Pashil and doesnt need one under $500 please let me know! 
*please and thank you !!!!!!!!*

i never find them in the bay area... ps its for someone special.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

just scroll back and look at the one she posted of the penny Vince jacket 




twboi said:


> what does an assorted tag look like?! be on the look out for these
> 
> 
> If you guys spot any Pashil and doesnt need one under $500 please let me know!
> *please and thank you !!!!!!!!*
> 
> i never find them in the bay area... ps its for someone special.


----------



## Shopmore

Do you think there's any chance to get a price adjustment on a red tagged item bought yesterday for Black Friday - reason being they're closed on Thursday?


----------



## peacelovesequin

kema042290 said:


> If anyone sees a Longchamp Cuir let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> I brought some skechers for 25 bucks ... I'm gonna get my PA and look next week. My store has the most random high end shoes. Burberry seems to be really popular here. I keep seeing them, but not one Burberry bag. #sigh




Here is the UPC for the navy Cuir:  671194213134 & tan Cuir: 671194225786.

Happy hunting!


----------



## sparksfly

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Great deals guys! Just wanted to point out on the clothing tags - where it says assorted July - anything July or earlier was a penny and some August things were pretty cheap. Just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> So jealous of the Loubs - lucky!




Does the tag on the item specifically say it? I know I've seen it on the app before.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Yes - like I said - look at the tag! It says JUL for July. And yes the app will say it to but it's printed on the tag.



sparksfly said:


> Does the tag on the item specifically say it? I know I've seen it on the app before.


----------



## sparksfly

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Yes - like I said - look at the tag! It says JUL for July. And yes the app will say it to but it's printed on the tag.




Thanks! I never knew that. The items are usually red tagged right?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Sometimes they are blue 



sparksfly said:


> Thanks! I never knew that. The items are usually red tagged right?


----------



## dingdong79

Are rack online clearance items eligible for PA on Black Friday?


----------



## bonheuriz

Shopmore said:


> Do you think there's any chance to get a price adjustment on a red tagged item bought yesterday for Black Friday - reason being they're closed on Thursday?



i think it depends on different cashiers. I put some items on hold yesterday and will pay for them today


----------



## bonheuriz

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Great deals guys! Just wanted to point out on the clothing tags - where it says assorted July - anything July or earlier was a penny and some August things were pretty cheap. Just sayin
> 
> So jealous of the Loubs - lucky!


I am sorry I still don't quite get it. So on the tag of the vince jacket it says JUL15-19997 ASST, which means anything July or earlier was a penny.  Then how do I tell this item is July or August? Thank you!


----------



## bonheuriz

or JUL15-19997 ASST means this jacket was assorted in July? then how do I know it's July which starts to become penny item not Aug or Sep? sorry i am confused.


----------



## peacelovesequin

bonheuriz said:


> or JUL15-19997 ASST means this jacket was assorted in July? then how do I know it's July which starts to become penny item not Aug or Sep? sorry i am confused.




The older the item, the more likely it is marked down (70% or more). 

Anything prior to AUG15, has been marked down significantly.


----------



## bonheuriz

peacelovesequin said:


> The older the item, the more likely it is marked down (70% or more).
> 
> Anything prior to AUG15, has been marked down significantly.




I see. Thank you for explaining this! Is it always marked down significantly after about 3 months?


----------



## RackFanatic

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Great deals guys! Just wanted to point out on the clothing tags - where it says assorted July - anything July or earlier was a penny and some August things were pretty cheap. Just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> So jealous of the Loubs - lucky!




Omg this is like a gold mine of information, thank you!  Running to my local NR now!!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

bonheuriz said:


> I see. Thank you for explaining this! Is it always marked down significantly after about 3 months?




Depends on the store & the availability of an item . For example, there are some items in my NR that have been there for months and the price is still the same.


----------



## bonheuriz

peacelovesequin said:


> Depends on the store & the availability of an item . For example, there are some items in my NR that have been there for months and the price is still the same.



one last question sometimes it doesn't show 0.01 on the tag, but if i scan it using the app, will it give me the real price (0.01)? or only the cashier's system shows 0.01?


----------



## bonheuriz

RackFanatic said:


> Omg this is like a gold mine of information, thank you!  Running to my local NR now!!!



haha that's where i'm heading to in 5 min!


----------



## smiley13tree

Spotted these lanvin wedges at NR in Oakridge mall. Sz 36.5


----------



## diamondigrl1

krisvoys said:


> I know this sounds extremely desperate and I am ok with that, haha, if someone on here got the valentinos in a size 42 that were posted a few days ago and if they for some reason don't end up working for you, can you please please please let me know! Thank you!


 


peacelovesequin said:


> I called for those too. Ha ha!


 


Really, I never seen those were they Rockstuds?


----------



## olalahia

smiley13tree said:


> View attachment 3193534
> 
> 
> Spotted these lanvin wedges at NR in Oakridge mall. Sz 36.5




Such a steal!! Too bad not my size. The tag seems miss labeled, compare at '$239'? [emoji23]


----------



## buyingpig

olalahia said:


> Such a steal!! Too bad not my size. The tag seems miss labeled, compare at '$239'? [emoji23]



Was probably w&r at $239ish. That's the compared at price when they mark down w&r items.


----------



## pecknnibble

Found a few red-tagged goodies and none are W&R! PM for location. I'll be around for another 15-30 minutes so I can also hold under your name if you want. 

Saint Laurent ballet flats (size 37.5)




D&G espadrilles (size 37)




Burberry sandals (size 9.5)




Celine d'orsay pumps (which I'm purchasing but posting UPC in case anyone's interested)


----------



## pecknnibble




----------



## peacelovesequin

pecknnibble said:


> View attachment 3193592
> 
> View attachment 3193594
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193597
> View attachment 3193600
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193603
> View attachment 3193604




Amazing finds!


----------



## olalahia

buyingpig said:


> Was probably w&r at $239ish. That's the compared at price when they mark down w&r items.




Probably


----------



## olalahia

pecknnibble said:


> View attachment 3193592
> 
> View attachment 3193594
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193597
> View attachment 3193600
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193603
> View attachment 3193604




Could you pm the location? Thank you [emoji11]


----------



## sparksfly

If I search and send today any idea if it'll arrive before Friday to price adjust? I don't wanna wait until Black Friday for fear it'll sell.


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> If I search and send today any idea if it'll arrive before Friday to price adjust? I don't wanna wait until Black Friday for fear it'll sell.




If you do it today you may not receive it by Friday due to the holiday. You could order it and ask the rep to text/email you the tag to show it's blue or red tag. Then bring your e receipt and the pic for the adjustment.


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> If you do it today you may not receive it by Friday due to the holiday. You could order it and ask the rep to text/email you the tag to show it's blue or red tag. Then bring your e receipt and the pic for the adjustment.




I'll just call right away on Black Friday haha. That's alot of effort.

Anyone find the app is inaccurate? It said a store near me had 2 of an item but they couldn't find them. I might call closer to 9 and tomorrow in hopes I get someone else.


----------



## buyingpig

krissa said:


> If you do it today you may not receive it by Friday due to the holiday. You could order it and ask the rep to text/email you the tag to show it's blue or red tag. Then bring your e receipt and the pic for the adjustment.



This might not work at certain locations. My store strictly requires you to bring item in with tag attached. Only do this if you have a lenient store.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

sparksfly said:


> If I search and send today any idea if it'll arrive before Friday to price adjust? I don't wanna wait until Black Friday for fear it'll sell.




I did a search and send within 7 days of clear the rack and the item arrived after clear the rack. I brought the item to the store when I received it and didn't have any problems. I just told them that it arrived after clear the rack so I couldn't get a price adjustment then and they gave it to me.


----------



## JNH14

My store makes you bring the item and receipts here in ATL to get a price adjustment on the CTR days...


----------



## Michelle1x

sparksfly said:


> I'll just call right away on Black Friday haha. That's alot of effort.
> 
> Anyone find the app is inaccurate? It said a store near me had 2 of an item but they couldn't find them. I might call closer to 9 and tomorrow in hopes I get someone else.



I NEVER have luck with search and send with only qty 1 and 2 at a few locations.
I'm trying to do a S&S right now on that Anniversary Sale Max Mara wrap.  The app lists a few stores all with qty 1.  I called a few and nobody has it.  Tomorrow I am going to do the S&S from the store (waiting for the 10 pt event) but I have almost no hope that I will actually get this wrap.

When the qty's get down to single digits the app is notoriously unreliable on inventory.


----------



## Kc812

Never seen balenciaga at my rack. Let me know if interested I'll be here a little longer and can place on hold


----------



## Michelle1x

pecknnibble said:


> View attachment 3193592
> 
> View attachment 3193594
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193597
> View attachment 3193600
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193603
> View attachment 3193604


That black St John dress is this one from the anniv sale.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/st-john...e=1&siteId=TnL5HPStwNw-lFhoPrIAaY4zQgfl80QDHA

$226 after black friday PA, I'm probably going to pick one up tomorrow (but have to return if I actually find the Max Mara wrap)


----------



## Michelle1x

Kc812 said:


> View attachment 3193873
> 
> View attachment 3193875
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen balenciaga at my rack. Let me know if interested I'll be here a little longer and can place on hold



OMG and what a price! WOW!


----------



## jorton

Has anyone seen any Shinola watches at their racks? If so pics would be greatly appreciated. There's none at mine apparently because I'm too close to their store but I was told there could be some around the country.


----------



## jorton

Michelle1x said:


> I NEVER have luck with search and send with only qty 1 and 2 at a few locations.
> I'm trying to do a S&S right now on that Anniversary Sale Max Mara wrap.  The app lists a few stores all with qty 1.  I called a few and nobody has it.  Tomorrow I am going to do the S&S from the store (waiting for the 10 pt event) but I have almost no hope that I will actually get this wrap.
> 
> When the qty's get down to single digits the app is notoriously unreliable on inventory.



Did you go to the store and ask an associate to search for you? They should be able to bring up the stores that have them and give you their numbers...


----------



## bakeacookie

I've seen them in So Cal racks, if I go to one I'll let you know.


----------



## Kc812

jorton said:


> Has anyone seen any Shinola watches at their racks? If so pics would be greatly appreciated. There's none at mine apparently because I'm too close to their store but I was told there could be some around the country.




Just saw some at mine.


----------



## dorres

Kc812 said:


> View attachment 3193873
> 
> View attachment 3193875
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen balenciaga at my rack. Let me know if interested I'll be here a little longer and can place on hold




Which store is this?


----------



## jorton

bakeacookie said:


> I've seen them in So Cal racks, if I go to one I'll let you know.



Thanks!!


----------



## Kc812

dorres said:


> Which store is this?




Pm'd you


----------



## kema042290

peacelovesequin said:


> Here is the UPC for the navy Cuir:  671194213134 & tan Cuir: 671194225786.
> 
> Happy hunting!



Thanks. I just need them to get the app for the Android ... it's so annoying.


----------



## sabbam

Hello all!
Sorry so confused. Will blue tags be price adjustable during CTR now or did i just misunderstand? 
Thanks!


----------



## meowmix318

sabbam said:


> Hello all!
> Sorry so confused. Will blue tags be price adjustable during CTR now or did i just misunderstand?
> Thanks!




Only for Black Friday through Monday but normally during the clear the rack sale only red tags gets the additional discount


----------



## yakusoku.af

jorton said:


> Has anyone seen any Shinola watches at their racks? If so pics would be greatly appreciated. There's none at mine apparently because I'm too close to their store but I was told there could be some around the country.




They usually have a few at my rack. I'll take pictures next time I go.


----------



## rm_petite

Sharing my best purchased ever in Nordstrom Rack!


----------



## pecknnibble

meowmix318 said:


> Only for Black Friday through Monday but normally during the clear the rack sale only red tags gets the additional discount




Oh wow! Is the 30% off Black Friday through Monday? I thought it was only on Friday. Good to know thanks!


----------



## olalahia

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3194038
> View attachment 3194039
> 
> 
> Sharing my best purchased ever in Nordstrom Rack!




These are great!!! Congrats!


----------



## meowmix318

pecknnibble said:


> Oh wow! Is the 30% off Black Friday through Monday? I thought it was only on Friday. Good to know thanks!


Yes, it is 30% off blue and red tags Friday through Monday.


----------



## Lushi

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3194038
> View attachment 3194039
> 
> 
> Sharing my best purchased ever in Nordstrom Rack!




You have tiny feet.... Congrats, great price


----------



## krisvoys

meowmix318 said:


> Yes, it is 30% off blue and red tags Friday through Monday.



Oh wow! I also only thought it was Friday. Great to know!


----------



## meowmix318

krisvoys said:


> Oh wow! I also only thought it was Friday. Great to know!



I was pretty happy to hear that it would go all the way through the Monday when the sales associate ringing me up told me this tidbit of info a few weeks ago. My mom and I plan to do a major shopping trip this Sunday (then get the price adjustment the following weekend)


----------



## Leto

$150 available


----------



## Leto

Leto said:


> View attachment 3194343
> 
> $150 available




Size 39.5


----------



## Leto

M missoni in 8.5 for $78.97


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

For anyone who's a 14


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

at the Paramus Rack


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

At Paramus Rack
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
i


----------



## Colaluvstrvl




----------



## pecknnibble

Has anyone tried returning and rebuying today for the extra 10 points? I don't want to abuse the system but was wondering if they'd be ok with just one item since it was on the pricier side. [emoji28]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Got this today. If I price adjust Friday do I lose the 10 points?


----------



## Lzamare

Jimmy Choo 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
size 39 refurbs  @southbay


----------



## dingdong79

pecknnibble said:


> Has anyone tried returning and rebuying today for the extra 10 points? I don't want to abuse the system but was wondering if they'd be ok with just one item since it was on the pricier side. [emoji28]




I didn't try but was told by my rack store you can't return and repurchase a prior transaction for the pts.


----------



## dorcast

pecknnibble said:


> Has anyone tried returning and rebuying today for the extra 10 points? I don't want to abuse the system but was wondering if they'd be ok with just one item since it was on the pricier side. [emoji28]



I did it this morning, and they were really nice about it.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Picked this up today. Basic black tube top. Will be good for layering and is super comfy. Here's the UPC in case anyone wants.

Bay Area people - Colma was a miss today. Super disorganized, too! I went this morning and it looked like a wreck (maybe from the day prior).


----------



## cmm62

Didn't find anything today but this has been at my location for a few weeks. Could buy then PA next weekend. PM me for location. It's in perfect condition.


----------



## Michelle1x

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3194554
> 
> 
> Picked this up today. Basic black tube top. Will be good for layering and is super comfy. Here's the UPC in case anyone wants.
> 
> Bay Area people - Colma was a miss today. Super disorganized, too! I went this morning and it looked like a wreck (maybe from the day prior).



LOL- I actually went to Colma yesterday and saw that exact same tube top!
I was going to buy it just because it is Valentino but really, I can't wear anything like that no matter how cheap it is, and the line yesterday was too long.  Glad you got it though!

Yeah the racks aren't happening for me lately.

I may very well go back to my gameplan of buying nothing other than gift, pruning what I have by selling a few items on ebay, and waiting until March '16 to load up again.

I haven't seen an impressive designer handbag in quite a while- anywhere.


----------



## Michelle1x

cmm62 said:


> Didn't find anything today but this has been at my location for a few weeks. Could buy then PA next weekend. PM me for location. It's in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 3194561
> 
> View attachment 3194562



I can't say enough about these D&G totes, I have a similar one and it is the most versatile bag I own.  Its just a simple tote but you can use it for all kinds of things.  And its lightweight.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Michelle1x said:


> LOL- I actually went to Colma yesterday and saw that exact same tube top!
> 
> I was going to buy it just because it is Valentino but really, I can't wear anything like that no matter how cheap it is, and the line yesterday was too long.  Glad you got it though!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the racks aren't happening for me lately.
> 
> 
> 
> I may very well go back to my gameplan of buying nothing other than gift, pruning what I have by selling a few items on ebay, and waiting until March '16 to load up again.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen an impressive designer handbag in quite a while- anywhere.




Haha. I had to double check to see if I was misreading the label. Today, all the sale racks were all over the place. No separation of sizes, despite the signs. I get things get misplaced, but there was more variety in sizes in the small section than actual small sizes. lol. 

As for the top, I would never wear it by itself (not a tube top person), but I'm totally wearing it under low-cut sweaters/tops (esp @ work). I'm excited. I love finding basics because in the end - I get the most out of the cost-per-wear. 

I'm totally with you on waiting til next year though. That's when I got some of my best finds last year [emoji4]


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Michelle1x said:


> I can't say enough about these D&G totes, I have a similar one and it is the most versatile bag I own.  Its just a simple tote but you can use it for all kinds of things.  And its lightweight.




I've been using a Longchamp bag as my gym bag during the week (I don't want to carry a gym bag every day to work lol). Would it be able to carry all my gym clothes and work laptop?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3194426
> View attachment 3194427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this today. If I price adjust Friday do I lose the 10 points?




I believe so, but with the points accumulated, you would only get a $20 note back, whereas if you got the 30% discount it would be about $67 off.


----------



## amstevens714

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3194426
> View attachment 3194427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this today. If I price adjust Friday do I lose the 10 points?




You shouldn't - I believe it will still be over 150 dollars so you should still get the 10:1 points for the amount left - I assume 

Either way- the price adjustment will be a lot more than the $20 note you would be eligible for - so it's worth it

What a find!!


----------



## kema042290

If I get an ipod for NR which one should I get? TIA


----------



## Michelle1x

elisainthecity said:


> I've been using a Longchamp bag as my gym bag during the week (I don't want to carry a gym bag every day to work lol). Would it be able to carry all my gym clothes and work laptop?



It definitely fits a laptop and some leggings and t-shirts but not the shoes in the same bag.

edit- if you're using a LPL for gym bag, this D&G is bigger than that.


----------



## emnsee

pecknnibble said:


> Has anyone tried returning and rebuying today for the extra 10 points? I don't want to abuse the system but was wondering if they'd be ok with just one item since it was on the pricier side. [emoji28]




My rack doesn't allow this. I've never been successful each time I've tried.  I wish all the stores were consistent.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3194038
> View attachment 3194039
> 
> 
> Sharing my best purchased ever in Nordstrom Rack!




Gorgeous! Such a great price too.


----------



## natalia0128

I found it on instagram


----------



## bakeacookie

Does that include refurb blue tag? 

I bought refurb stuff on Thursday that I'll see if they'll PA (but if they won't at least I tried).


----------



## yellowjade

Can you buy a gift card for $150 and still get the 10 points?


----------



## buyingpig

bakeacookie said:


> Does that include refurb blue tag?
> 
> I bought refurb stuff on Thursday that I'll see if they'll PA (but if they won't at least I tried).



Not sure... I do see worn & refurb tagged items when I flip through online arrival racks.


----------



## bakeacookie

buyingpig said:


> Not sure... I do see worn & refurb tagged items when I flip through online arrival racks.




Yeah, but they're not what is considered "online arrivals" or whatever they call that rack. I see w&r mostly there but also scattered about.


----------



## buyingpig

bakeacookie said:


> Yeah, but they're not what is considered "online arrivals" or whatever they call that rack. I see w&r mostly there but also scattered about.



Oh well, gonna try. Hope it works out.


----------



## buyingpig

Does this mean designer items with blue tags are also not included?


----------



## pecknnibble

dingdong79 said:


> I didn't try but was told by my rack store you can't return and repurchase a prior transaction for the pts.





dorcast said:


> I did it this morning, and they were really nice about it.





emnsee said:


> My rack doesn't allow this. I've never been successful each time I've tried.  I wish all the stores were consistent.



I feel like the newer racks, and hence newer employees, are really strict and usually don't allow it. I went to my usual rack and they let me return and rebuy. The SA was really nice and was unsure if she could, but she tried it and it worked. Unfortunately, I forgot I had to return it completely first before rebuying it, so I ended up doing an exchange and didn't need to swipe my CC (so I don't think I got points on it LOL). Foolish me!


----------



## pecknnibble

bakeacookie said:


> Does that include refurb blue tag?
> 
> I bought refurb stuff on Thursday that I'll see if they'll PA (but if they won't at least I tried).





buyingpig said:


> Does this mean designer items with blue tags are also not included?



I think all blue tags count, regardless if it's designer/refurb or not. If not, I'm sure if you're nice about it and tell them it's blue, some SA's will just let it slide.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

elisainthecity said:


> I believe so, but with the points accumulated, you would only get a $20 note back, whereas if you got the 30% discount it would be about $67 off.




Yes definitely worth it to get the 30% off. Thanks.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

amstevens714 said:


> You shouldn't - I believe it will still be over 150 dollars so you should still get the 10:1 points for the amount left - I assume
> 
> Either way- the price adjustment will be a lot more than the $20 note you would be eligible for - so it's worth it
> 
> What a find!!




Thanks! This was my first time at the Bergen Rack and it was just sitting there.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Scored this DVF gem for $39. Retails for $500+. Can't wait for the PA! [emoji119]


----------



## AnnaFreud

peacelovesequin said:


> Scored this DVF gem for $39. Retails for $500+. Can't wait for the PA! [emoji119]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194796




So pretty! Is it refurb?


----------



## peacelovesequin

AnnaFreud said:


> So pretty! Is it refurb?




No - regular red tag!


----------



## gquinn

I've been finding quite a few Marc Jacobs that don't have clearance stickers on them but are ringing up as drastically reduced. Just bought a black Polly and a chestnut Mini that will be $136 and $94 after PA. These are going to make amazing gifts!


----------



## gquinn

peacelovesequin said:


> Scored this DVF gem for $39. Retails for $500+. Can't wait for the PA! [emoji119]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194796




Pretty! Can you please post the SKU?

Thx!!


----------



## Cthai

gquinn said:


> I've been finding quite a few Marc Jacobs that don't have clearance stickers on them but are ringing up as drastically reduced. Just bought a black Polly and a chestnut Mini that will be $136 and $94 after PA. These are going to make amazing gifts!
> 
> View attachment 3194805
> View attachment 3194806
> View attachment 3194807




Love the mini! Great score for that price !


----------



## pecknnibble

gquinn said:


> I've been finding quite a few Marc Jacobs that don't have clearance stickers on them but are ringing up as drastically reduced. Just bought a black Polly and a chestnut Mini that will be $136 and $94 after PA. These are going to make amazing gifts!
> 
> View attachment 3194805
> View attachment 3194806
> View attachment 3194807




Cute! Btw, can you PA white tags?


----------



## jorton

gquinn said:


> I've been finding quite a few Marc Jacobs that don't have clearance stickers on them but are ringing up as drastically reduced. Just bought a black Polly and a chestnut Mini that will be $136 and $94 after PA. These are going to make amazing gifts!
> 
> View attachment 3194805
> View attachment 3194806
> View attachment 3194807



Amazing! I might just have to go looking at mine!


----------



## jorton

Can anyone see if they have this Kendra Scott necklace at their rack? It's really cheap and I really want one! 
0842177023396
Thanks

Also sorry to ask about Shinola again but if anyone can take any pics or sees any red tags/blue tags please let me know. Its a long shot cause I think they are mostly white tags but I would love to get one.


----------



## meowmix318

gquinn said:


> I've been finding quite a few Marc Jacobs that don't have clearance stickers on them but are ringing up as drastically reduced. Just bought a black Polly and a chestnut Mini that will be $136 and $94 after PA. These are going to make amazing gifts!
> 
> View attachment 3194805
> View attachment 3194806
> View attachment 3194807




They must have forgotten to put on the red tags because I have seen those bags at my local Nordstrom Rack location red tagged


----------



## olalahia

peacelovesequin said:


> Scored this DVF gem for $39. Retails for $500+. Can't wait for the PA! [emoji119]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194796




Omg! This is amazing!!


----------



## gquinn

Cthai said:


> Love the mini! Great score for that price !



Thanks!!



pecknnibble said:


> Cute! Btw, can you PA white tags?



These items are supposed to be red tag clearance but were somehow missed. 



jorton said:


> Amazing! I might just have to go looking at mine!



Thanks! Definitely check your local store as they work out to be about 90% off retail



meowmix318 said:


> They must have forgotten to put on the red tags because I have seen those bags at my local Nordstrom Rack location red tagged



Yep, this is exactly it. May I ask, were there a lot at your store and what colors??


----------



## meowmix318

gquinn said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> These items are supposed to be red tag clearance but were somehow missed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Definitely check your local store as they work out to be about 90% off retail
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, this is exactly it. May I ask, were there a lot at your store and what colors??



This was in the past, maybe two ctr sales ago and haven't really seen them since. But have seen them at the West Covina location and Pasadena location and also the Upland location. Haven't seen any since.


----------



## gquinn

meowmix318 said:


> This was in the past, maybe two ctr sales ago and haven't really seen them since. But have seen them at the West Covina location and Pasadena location and also the Upland location. Haven't seen any since.




Ah, I see. I thought you had seen them very recently.


----------



## Lani86

I have one blue tag item which is just a blue tag and does not say W&R and another blue tag item that says W&R. Any of you ladies know if I will be able to get both of them adjust on Friday or just the one? When I checked with a SA today she said that blue and red tags will be 30% off and we will be able to price adjust on both, there was no specification on whether the blue tags had to come from the "new online arrival" section or not..


----------



## cmm62

gquinn said:


> I've been finding quite a few Marc Jacobs that don't have clearance stickers on them but are ringing up as drastically reduced. Just bought a black Polly and a chestnut Mini that will be $136 and $94 after PA. These are going to make amazing gifts!
> 
> View attachment 3194805
> View attachment 3194806
> View attachment 3194807




So jealous!! I have loved that chestnut mini for a long time. Will have to see if any other stores have them.


----------



## nonamestill

Can a PA for Black Friday be done over the phone?  The Rack closest to me is 4 hours away.  Thanks!


----------



## sparksfly

jorton said:


> Can anyone see if they have this Kendra Scott necklace at their rack? It's really cheap and I really want one!
> 
> 0842177023396
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Also sorry to ask about Shinola again but if anyone can take any pics or sees any red tags/blue tags please let me know. Its a long shot cause I think they are mostly white tags but I would love to get one.




Mine didn't have it. How much was it?


----------



## sparksfly

My app stills says a rack close to me has those leather leggings. I've called two days in a row and they cannot find them. I wonder if they're hidden in the store? Or the system didn't update that they'd been bought?

Anyone find the app flashes the price quickly  if the items not in stock, but if a store near you has the item the price shows?

Mine will flash and go blank so it's hard to tell the price. But stay if my store has the item.


----------



## jorton

sparksfly said:


> My app stills says a rack close to me has those leather leggings. I've called two days in a row and they cannot find them. I wonder if they're hidden in the store? Or the system didn't update that they'd been bought?
> 
> Anyone find the app flashes the price quickly  if the items not in stock, but if a store near you has the item the price shows?
> 
> Mine will flash and go blank so it's hard to tell the price. But stay if my store has the item.



Stuff gets stolen all the time too. I worked in retail and sometimes it said we have stuff that we didn't.


----------



## jorton

sparksfly said:


> Mine didn't have it. How much was it?



Bummer. I saw it on Instagram if you search the hashtags for NR. It was $10!!! Plus PA! I want one so bad!


----------



## sparksfly

jorton said:


> Bummer. I saw it on Instagram if you search the hashtags for NR. It was $10!!! Plus PA! I want one so bad!




Wow I want one now too. Would be like $7 with the PA. But it wouldn't come in time for a PA sadly.

Which necklace is it?


----------



## jorton

sparksfly said:


> Wow I want one now too. Would be like $7 with the PA. But it wouldn't come in time for a PA sadly.
> 
> Which necklace is it?



Kendra Scott Elise oval pendant


----------



## sparksfly

jorton said:


> Kendra Scott Elise oval pendant




Thanks. I tried googling but couldn't find it haha. Kept coming up with the Elisa necklace.


----------



## leilani01

pecknnibble said:


> I feel like the newer racks, and hence newer employees, are really strict and usually don't allow it. I went to my usual rack and they let me return and rebuy. The SA was really nice and was unsure if she could, but she tried it and it worked. Unfortunately, I forgot I had to return it completely first before rebuying it, so I ended up doing an exchange and didn't need to swipe my CC (so I don't think I got points on it LOL). Foolish me!


I agree about the different policies between newer and older racks.  I bought some shoes on Friday at an "older" rack and they said I could return and rebuy on Sat for the 10 pt. event.  The SA was very friendly and I didn't have any problems.  

A newer rack, much closer to where I live, would do a return and rebuy on a case by case basis.

I wish all the racks would allow this, especially if someone made a purchase the day before or within a few days of an event, etc.

pecknnible - Sorry you missed those extra points.


----------



## jorton

sparksfly said:


> Thanks. I tried googling but couldn't find it haha. Kept coming up with the Elisa necklace.



https://instagram.com/p/-VPzHLxctV/


----------



## ann_iowa

Hi, I tried to search the web and look through my email but couldn't find any answer. Are they having a sale for Black Friday? I picked up a Vince leather jacket in Friday and still undecided. It would help seal the deal if I can PA. Thanks!


----------



## twboi

ann_iowa said:


> Hi, I tried to search the web and look through my email but couldn't find any answer. Are they having a sale for Black Friday? I picked up a Vince leather jacket in Friday and still undecided. It would help seal the deal if I can PA. Thanks!



30% off all red and blue tagged items !


----------



## dorres

Are the worn and refurbish items included on the extra 30%?


----------



## ann_iowa

Yay! I am keeping it for sure now&#65281;


----------



## jorton

I went to NR today and looks like they had tons of markdowns. Scan everything! I found two or three big ticket items that when scanned were half the price on the tag. There were tons of $4-8 shirts. I didn't buy much because they were all BP brands but they had some shirts and basics that would have been $4 after the PA. I also saw an orange rebecca minkoff studded affair that would have been $35ish after the PA! Do not wait until Black Friday. Go now! And the sale is all weekend long so you can PA on a less busy day. 

My purchase- Tory burch bag. Sadly did not have the strap but a staff member said Tory might be able to give me one. Will be $120 after the PA. I love this color. Never had a TB bag so I'm excited. 

Vince jacket. Couldn't believe the price on this, it said $245 but it came out to be $79, and then after a PA; even less! Didn't buy because sadly I have the biggest shoulders ever and although it was my size it was just wayy too tight in the arms. I swear I can never wear leather jackets ;(


----------



## sparksfly

jorton said:


> I went to NR today and looks like they had tons of markdowns. Scan everything! I found two or three big ticket items that when scanned were half the price on the tag. There were tons of $4-8 shirts. I didn't buy much because they were all BP brands but they had some shirts and basics that would have been $4 after the PA. I also saw an orange rebecca minkoff studded affair that would have been $35ish after the PA! Do not wait until Black Friday. Go now! And the sale is all weekend long so you can PA on a less busy day.
> 
> 
> 
> My purchase- Tory burch bag. Sadly did not have the strap but a staff member said Tory might be able to give me one. Will be $120 after the PA. I love this color. Never had a TB bag so I'm excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Vince jacket. Couldn't believe the price on this, it said $245 but it came out to be $79, and then after a PA; even less! Didn't buy because sadly I have the biggest shoulders ever and although it was my size it was just wayy too tight in the arms. I swear I can never wear leather jackets ;(




That Vince is gorgeous. I'm in need of a leather motorcycle jacket. I'm looking for black though!


----------



## jorton

sparksfly said:


> That Vince is gorgeous. I'm in need of a leather motorcycle jacket. I'm looking for black though!



Yeah it was beautiful! But it had a lot of pilling on the collar too. I'm so sad it didn't work out though.


----------



## krisvoys

jorton said:


> I went to NR today and looks like they had tons of markdowns. Scan everything! I found two or three big ticket items that when scanned were half the price on the tag. There were tons of $4-8 shirts. I didn't buy much because they were all BP brands but they had some shirts and basics that would have been $4 after the PA. I also saw an orange rebecca minkoff studded affair that would have been $35ish after the PA! Do not wait until Black Friday. Go now! And the sale is all weekend long so you can PA on a less busy day.
> 
> My purchase- Tory burch bag. Sadly did not have the strap but a staff member said Tory might be able to give me one. Will be $120 after the PA. I love this color. Never had a TB bag so I'm excited.
> 
> Vince jacket. Couldn't believe the price on this, it said $245 but it came out to be $79, and then after a PA; even less! Didn't buy because sadly I have the biggest shoulders ever and although it was my size it was just wayy too tight in the arms. I swear I can never wear leather jackets ;(



Love the color of that bag!! And that jacket is gorgeous, I actually like the navy color!


----------



## bagnshoe

sparksfly said:


> That Vince is gorgeous. I'm in need of a leather motorcycle jacket. I'm looking for black though!




Hi can you please let me know the location of the store you found for the Vince jacket? I want to get one. Thanks!


----------



## bagnshoe

jorton said:


> I went to NR today and looks like they had tons of markdowns. Scan everything! I found two or three big ticket items that when scanned were half the price on the tag. There were tons of $4-8 shirts. I didn't buy much because they were all BP brands but they had some shirts and basics that would have been $4 after the PA. I also saw an orange rebecca minkoff studded affair that would have been $35ish after the PA! Do not wait until Black Friday. Go now! And the sale is all weekend long so you can PA on a less busy day.
> 
> 
> 
> My purchase- Tory burch bag. Sadly did not have the strap but a staff member said Tory might be able to give me one. Will be $120 after the PA. I love this color. Never had a TB bag so I'm excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Vince jacket. Couldn't believe the price on this, it said $245 but it came out to be $79, and then after a PA; even less! Didn't buy because sadly I have the biggest shoulders ever and although it was my size it was just wayy too tight in the arms. I swear I can never wear leather jackets ;(




Hi , can you let me know the store that found this leather Vince jacket? Thanks !


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Sorry if this has been asked before but...if you purchase something BEFORE the BF sale, will they adjust the price on Black Friday?


----------



## Jen123

jorton said:


> I went to NR today and looks like they had tons of markdowns. Scan everything! I found two or three big ticket items that when scanned were half the price on the tag. There were tons of $4-8 shirts. I didn't buy much because they were all BP brands but they had some shirts and basics that would have been $4 after the PA. I also saw an orange rebecca minkoff studded affair that would have been $35ish after the PA! Do not wait until Black Friday. Go now! And the sale is all weekend long so you can PA on a less busy day.
> 
> 
> 
> My purchase- Tory burch bag. Sadly did not have the strap but a staff member said Tory might be able to give me one. Will be $120 after the PA. I love this color. Never had a TB bag so I'm excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Vince jacket. Couldn't believe the price on this, it said $245 but it came out to be $79, and then after a PA; even less! Didn't buy because sadly I have the biggest shoulders ever and although it was my size it was just wayy too tight in the arms. I swear I can never wear leather jackets ;(




I just bought that Vince jacket for $150 at tj maxx a week ago and thought that was a killer price but $80, wow!!


----------



## applecidered

sparksfly said:


> That Vince is gorgeous. I'm in need of a leather motorcycle jacket. I'm looking for black though!


I saw some nice looking Michael by Michael Kors genuine leather black moto asym zip jackets at my NR (in black). Not clearance, but $200 which I think is reasonable for an all leather jacket.


----------



## jorton

Sorry I have given the Vince jacket location out. Peacelovesquinn can you pm me your inbox is full.


----------



## jorton

LoveMyMarc said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but...if you purchase something BEFORE the BF sale, will they adjust the price on Black Friday?



Yes the sale is Friday through Sunday . Your purchase must be within a week.


----------



## sparksfly

applecidered said:


> I saw some nice looking Michael by Michael Kors genuine leather black moto asym zip jackets at my NR (in black). Not clearance, but $200 which I think is reasonable for an all leather jacket.




Thanks! I bought my bomber style for $30 and my sister got that same jacket for $60. So I'm hoping to pay under $130 haha.


----------



## rutabaga

Hot damn that's a good price on the Vince! Been lazy and haven't had the energy to stalk NR's like I usually do so I'm living vicariously through everyone's finds!


----------



## JennieC917

What time do the Racks open on BF?


----------



## peacelovesequin

JennieC917 said:


> What time do the Racks open on BF?




8 AM I believe!


----------



## louboutal

peacelovesequin said:


> 8 AM I believe!




Yes 8 am!


----------



## peacelovesequin

gquinn said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply...
> 
> Theory Blazer 887717346634
> *DVF Dress 886115909298*
> 
> Hope you find them!




Btw, this dress is ringing up a penny now! 
Just saw the posting on IG and remembered that someone posted this UPC.


----------



## twboi

Omg!!! I hate to be traveling during this time! Sems like I'm missing out on great deals!! No racks around me  nearest one in an hour and a half away


----------



## pecknnibble

leilani01 said:


> I agree about the different policies between newer and older racks.  I bought some shoes on Friday at an "older" rack and they said I could return and rebuy on Sat for the 10 pt. event.  The SA was very friendly and I didn't have any problems.
> 
> A newer rack, much closer to where I live, would do a return and rebuy on a case by case basis.
> 
> I wish all the racks would allow this, especially if someone made a purchase the day before or within a few days of an event, etc.
> 
> pecknnible - Sorry you missed those extra points.




Yes, I totally agree. Consistency is key. I was just at another NR where I found a pair of heels tagged for $109 but were $29 on the website. I was paying for them and told the SA I wanted to price adjust to the NR.com price and she said ok. But then by chance they rang up 0.01. At first she was shocked and was going to change the price to $29 to match the online price, which I thought was wrong since it's now 0.01, but I really wanted them so I was willing to pay $29 (especially since I can get the PA later). In the end though they wouldn't sell them to me. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## bakeacookie

So I got this watch, and it's 50% off but it doesn't have a red tag. How can I tell if it's a red tag, because it kinda looks like it should be. 

Anyway, Metro Point had lots of great shoe deals in the clearance area, didn't take a look at the clothing. Lots of Burberry London skinny ties that have the knight at the bottom for $99. Men's had more designer items but were white tag or turquoise blue tag (the blue tags are different shades lol). 

They had lots of Shinola watches at the glass counter, but no spy pics because the SA working the counter was kinda snappy. 

I bought a Burberry watch ($247), a pair of black Burberry flats($177.50), and a pair of Missioni converse as a gift ($32.50). (Though if anyone finds even cheaper converse at 5.5/5 I'd appreciate the leads!)





Watch tag



Flats tag

Neither available in my area anymore. Good luck ladies!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bakeacookie said:


> So I got this watch, and it's 50% off but it doesn't have a red tag. How can I tell if it's a red tag, because it kinda looks like it should be.
> 
> Anyway, Metro Point had lots of great shoe deals in the clearance area, didn't take a look at the clothing. Lots of Burberry London skinny ties that have the knight at the bottom for $99. Men's had more designer items but were white tag or turquoise blue tag (the blue tags are different shades lol).
> 
> They had lots of Shinola watches at the glass counter, but no spy pics because the SA working the counter was kinda snappy.
> 
> I bought a Burberry watch, a pair of black Burberry flats, and a pair of Missioni converse as a gift. (Though if anyone finds even cheaper converse at 5.5/5 I'd appreciate the leads!)
> View attachment 3195802
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195803
> 
> Watch tag
> 
> View attachment 3195804
> 
> Flats tag
> 
> Neither available in my area anymore. Good luck ladies!




If you're a 5/5.5, you can are wear kids size Converse. I once got some for $19.


----------



## bakeacookie

elisainthecity said:


> If you're a 5/5.5, you can are wear kids size Converse. I once got some for $19.




That's the kids size I'm looking for [emoji4] it's equivalent to a 7/7.5 in adults. Converse sizing is very roomy too. 

Kids toms, Uggs, and converse are so cheap! Haha I try to convince my friends when they shop full price for toms and converse to try kids and they don't believe me. 

My friend is a size 5 women's and wears a 3 in kids. She's scored a couple Burberry flats that way.


----------



## starshine182

jorton said:


> I went to NR today and looks like they had tons of markdowns. Scan everything! I found two or three big ticket items that when scanned were half the price on the tag. There were tons of $4-8 shirts. I didn't buy much because they were all BP brands but they had some shirts and basics that would have been $4 after the PA. I also saw an orange rebecca minkoff studded affair that would have been $35ish after the PA! Do not wait until Black Friday. Go now! And the sale is all weekend long so you can PA on a less busy day.
> 
> My purchase- Tory burch bag. Sadly did not have the strap but a staff member said Tory might be able to give me one. Will be $120 after the PA. I love this color. Never had a TB bag so I'm excited.
> 
> Vince jacket. Couldn't believe the price on this, it said $245 but it came out to be $79, and then after a PA; even less! Didn't buy because sadly I have the biggest shoulders ever and although it was my size it was just wayy too tight in the arms. I swear I can never wear leather jackets ;(




What color was the RM studded affair? Did you by chance get the item #? I've been hoping to find one but the NR by me hasn't gotten any. TIA


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> So I got this watch, and it's 50% off but it doesn't have a red tag. How can I tell if it's a red tag, because it kinda looks like it should be.
> 
> Anyway, Metro Point had lots of great shoe deals in the clearance area, didn't take a look at the clothing. Lots of Burberry London skinny ties that have the knight at the bottom for $99. Men's had more designer items but were white tag or turquoise blue tag (the blue tags are different shades lol).
> 
> They had lots of Shinola watches at the glass counter, but no spy pics because the SA working the counter was kinda snappy.
> 
> I bought a Burberry watch ($247), a pair of black Burberry flats($177.50), and a pair of Missioni converse as a gift ($32.50). (Though if anyone finds even cheaper converse at 5.5/5 I'd appreciate the leads!)
> View attachment 3195802
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195803
> 
> Watch tag
> 
> View attachment 3195804
> 
> Flats tag
> 
> Neither available in my area anymore. Good luck ladies!




Thanks for letting us know! I am planning on going there soon! Wanted to go last Friday. Probably should have. Shoes are my thing.


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> Thanks for letting us know! I am planning on going there soon! Wanted to go last Friday. Probably should have. Shoes are my thing.




Go soon! Browsed like all sizes so I can't remember what was where, but I saw Dior wedges, Manalo heels, lots of TB in smaller sized clearance. There were more! In designers were Ferragamo heels in pale peachy pink for $329 I think. Lots of Ferragamo sandals, some riding boots too. I spent a good amount of time in shoes. [emoji7][emoji151]


----------



## bagnshoe

bakeacookie said:


> So I got this watch, and it's 50% off but it doesn't have a red tag. How can I tell if it's a red tag, because it kinda looks like it should be.
> 
> Anyway, Metro Point had lots of great shoe deals in the clearance area, didn't take a look at the clothing. Lots of Burberry London skinny ties that have the knight at the bottom for $99. Men's had more designer items but were white tag or turquoise blue tag (the blue tags are different shades lol).
> 
> They had lots of Shinola watches at the glass counter, but no spy pics because the SA working the counter was kinda snappy.
> 
> I bought a Burberry watch ($247), a pair of black Burberry flats($177.50), and a pair of Missioni converse as a gift ($32.50). (Though if anyone finds even cheaper converse at 5.5/5 I'd appreciate the leads!)
> View attachment 3195802
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195803
> 
> Watch tag
> 
> View attachment 3195804
> 
> Flats tag
> 
> Neither available in my area anymore. Good luck ladies!




Love your burberry flats. Can you let me know how does it work with the shipment? Does the items have to be in that store in order for you to buy and have NR shipped it or can you just provide and order that item based on the provided UPC to your local NR store?


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> Go soon! Browsed like all sizes so I can't remember what was where, but I saw Dior wedges, Manalo heels, lots of TB in smaller sized clearance. There were more! In designers were Ferragamo heels in pale peachy pink for $329 I think. Lots of Ferragamo sandals, some riding boots too. I spent a good amount of time in shoes. [emoji7][emoji151]




Thanks! You shouldn't have mentioned Dior... Now I need Dior wedges  But will definitely go before BF because I noticed that during CTR, the good stuff is gone. No great deals.


----------



## bakeacookie

bagnshoe said:


> Love your burberry flats. Can you let me know how does it work with the shipment? Does the items have to be in that store in order for you to buy and have NR shipped it or can you just provide and order that item based on the provided UPC to your local NR store?




If you locate any in a store near you with search and send, you can call that store directly to see if they can locate the item to ship to you. 

If no stores in your area have it, you have to ask an SA to do a wider search (not sure if they check region/nation wide) to see if it can be shipped to you. 

Good luck! Hope you get a pair! 



daisygrl said:


> Thanks! You shouldn't have mentioned Dior... Now I need Dior wedges  But will definitely go before BF because I noticed that during CTR, the good stuff is gone. No great deals.




Yeah, that's what everyone was doing in the thread so DBF and I went out searching for gifts so we could PA on BF. 

Oh SCP had a couple Burberry men's belts for $99-199. Not red tagged. So if anyone is looking for a gift, they were on the larger end. Women's Burberry belts were priced all over the place.


----------



## buyingpig

pecknnibble said:


> Yes, I totally agree. Consistency is key. I was just at another NR where I found a pair of heels tagged for $109 but were $29 on the website. I was paying for them and told the SA I wanted to price adjust to the NR.com price and she said ok. But then by chance they rang up 0.01. At first she was shocked and was going to change the price to $29 to match the online price, which I thought was wrong since it's now 0.01, but I really wanted them so I was willing to pay $29 (especially since I can get the PA later). In the end though they wouldn't sell them to me. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



Sorry this happened to you. So far I been ok with pennt items. I hope this doesn't change soon.


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> So I got this watch, and it's 50% off but it doesn't have a red tag. How can I tell if it's a red tag, because it kinda looks like it should be.
> 
> Anyway, Metro Point had lots of great shoe deals in the clearance area, didn't take a look at the clothing. Lots of Burberry London skinny ties that have the knight at the bottom for $99. Men's had more designer items but were white tag or turquoise blue tag (the blue tags are different shades lol).
> 
> They had lots of Shinola watches at the glass counter, but no spy pics because the SA working the counter was kinda snappy.
> 
> I bought a Burberry watch ($247), a pair of black Burberry flats($177.50), and a pair of Missioni converse as a gift ($32.50). (Though if anyone finds even cheaper converse at 5.5/5 I'd appreciate the leads!)
> View attachment 3195802
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195803
> 
> Watch tag
> 
> View attachment 3195804
> 
> Flats tag
> 
> Neither available in my area anymore. Good luck ladies!



Metro point is my favorite location. I was actually just there this evening with my mom. Too bad we live to far to come more often (I'm closer to the NR location in West Covina and Pasadena


----------



## twboi

gquinn said:


> I've been finding quite a few Marc Jacobs that don't have clearance stickers on them but are ringing up as drastically reduced. Just bought a black Polly and a chestnut Mini that will be $136 and $94 after PA. These are going to make amazing gifts!
> 
> View attachment 3194805
> View attachment 3194806
> View attachment 3194807



If anybody finds these two bags at their racks and don't need them, red tagged, can you please private message me or hold it in your store and I can do a charge and send? Thanks so much! ! 

Not anywhere near racks stores cuz of thanksgiving


----------



## Pejw

I just bought a sweater at NR today but then found out it's cheaper online. If I go to the store to ask for price match tmrw will that forfeit my chance to PA on Friday? Thx!


----------



## bagnshoe

bakeacookie said:


> If you locate any in a store near you with search and send, you can call that store directly to see if they can locate the item to ship to you.
> 
> If no stores in your area have it, you have to ask an SA to do a wider search (not sure if they check region/nation wide) to see if it can be shipped to you.
> 
> Good luck! Hope you get a pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what everyone was doing in the thread so DBF and I went out searching for gifts so we could PA on BF.
> 
> Oh SCP had a couple Burberry men's belts for $99-199. Not red tagged. So if anyone is looking for a gift, they were on the larger end. Women's Burberry belts were priced all over the place.




Thanks bakeacookie. How do you do a search and send on the NR app? Can you show me where these are located at? TIA


----------



## bakeacookie

bagnshoe said:


> Thanks bakeacookie. How do you do a search and send on the NR app? Can you show me where these are located at? TIA




You can only search the UPC on the app, you still need to contact a store to search and send. 

On the Rack Stores app (Apple only) there's a "search and send" option in the menu. You can check your local racks this way to see if it's in store. For a broader search, you have to ask the SA to check the UPC. 

------

We need like a FAQ post regarding the app and search and send, and have it as the first post here as a reference because it comes up a lot. I think it would be helpful.


*Search and Send*

Nordstrom Rack Stores App (Apple only as of date) : https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nordstrom-rack-stores/id725640980?mt=8

Once downloaded, set up your account and location.
To receive notifications of "Just off the Truck" set your preferences in terms of style and brand. 

For "Search & Send" click the menu and select the search & send option. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3196106&stc=1&d=1448290090

Here you can search UPCs by entering the numbers on the tag or scanning the tag. 
You can also check availability by size and color (though more often, each type of item has a different UPC now). 
This will give you info on locations near you if the item is available. 
For a broader search, call or ask an SA to do a search for you.
If an item is available at a store near by, give them a call or drop by to locate the item.
If you want them to ship to you and you are in store, click "Generate a Shipping Tag" and ask an SA to charge you and complete the process. Shipping is $7.95.  
You can check prices via the Search & Send to see if the item has been marked down on the system. 

You can click the heart to keep track of an item under "My Finds" 

Anything else to add/correct/edit? 
This is all based on my experience. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## bagnshoe

bakeacookie said:


> You can only search the UPC on the app, you still need to contact a store to search and send.
> 
> 
> 
> On the Rack Stores app (Apple only) there's a "search and send" option in the menu. You can check your local racks this way to see if it's in store. For a broader search, you have to ask the SA to check the UPC.
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> 
> 
> We need like a FAQ post regarding the app and search and send, and have it as the first post here as a reference because it comes up a lot. I think it would be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Search and Send*
> 
> 
> 
> Nordstrom Rack Stores App (Apple only as of date) : https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nordstrom-rack-stores/id725640980?mt=8
> 
> 
> 
> Once downloaded, set up your account and location.
> 
> To receive notifications of "Just off the Truck" set your preferences in terms of style and brand.
> 
> 
> 
> For "Search & Send" click the menu and select the search & send option.
> 
> 
> Here you can search UPCs by entering the numbers on the tag or scanning the tag.
> 
> You can also check availability by size and color (though more often, each type of item has a different UPC now).
> 
> This will give you info on locations near you if the item is available.
> 
> For a broader search, call or ask an SA to do a search for you.
> 
> If an item is available at a store near by, give them a call or drop by to locate the item.
> 
> If you want them to ship to you and you are in store, click "Generate a Shipping Tag" and ask an SA to charge you and complete the process. Shipping is $7.95.
> 
> You can check prices via the Search & Send to see if the item has been marked down on the system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can click the heart to keep track of an item under "My Finds"
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else to add/correct/edit?
> 
> This is all based on my experience.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Thanks a lot bakeacookie for your help


----------



## bakeacookie

bagnshoe said:


> Thanks a lot bakeacookie for your help



You're welcome!  
Do share any finds or leads you come across too!


----------



## jorton

starshine182 said:


> What color was the RM studded affair? Did you by chance get the item #? I've been hoping to find one but the NR by me hasn't gotten any. TIA




It was orange. 

439006626257


----------



## sunnysideup8283

sparksfly said:


> My app stills says a rack close to me has those leather leggings. I've called two days in a row and they cannot find them. I wonder if they're hidden in the store? Or the system didn't update that they'd been bought?
> 
> Anyone find the app flashes the price quickly  if the items not in stock, but if a store near you has the item the price shows?
> 
> Mine will flash and go blank so it's hard to tell the price. But stay if my store has the item.




I saw leather Vince leggings on the clearance rack at the Honolulu rack. I saw at least 2 pairs on Friday night. I don't remember the sizes I think small and the prices was red tagged $300 something.


----------



## bagnshoe

bakeacookie said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Do share any finds or leads you come across too!




I sure will


----------



## twboi

Is ther 30% for Black Friday only in store ? Or online too ?!


----------



## louboutal

twboi said:


> Is ther 30% for Black Friday only in store ? Or online too ?!




Online too!


----------



## deathcookie

I never thought I would happen on Chanel but then I did - SS2015 silk trousers! With the Black Friday PA they're gonna be 98% off!


----------



## sparksfly

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I saw leather Vince leggings on the clearance rack at the Honolulu rack. I saw at least 2 pairs on Friday night. I don't remember the sizes I think small and the prices was red tagged $300 something.




Thanks! I was hoping to pay like under $120. The helmut Lang ones were $130 which isn't too bad.


----------



## bakeacookie

deathcookie said:


> I never thought I would happen on Chanel but then I did - SS2015 silk trousers! With the Black Friday PA they're gonna be 98% off!



Awesome find!


----------



## olalahia

deathcookie said:


> I never thought I would happen on Chanel but then I did - SS2015 silk trousers! With the Black Friday PA they're gonna be 98% off!




Cool!!!


----------



## diamondigrl1

Quick question I want to ask has anyone heard of this I found a pair of Burberry heels with a defect Priced at $79.97 but before they were shipped they dropped to 1 penny, Sales manager removed 30% off for black Friday but that was it have you ladies ever heard of this? He said he would need to get approval from the store manager before shipping because usually they would be sent to Last Chance.


----------



## mharri20

deathcookie said:


> I never thought I would happen on Chanel but then I did - SS2015 silk trousers! With the Black Friday PA they're gonna be 98% off!



Ah wow! That's amazing!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

deathcookie said:


> I never thought I would happen on Chanel but then I did - SS2015 silk trousers! With the Black Friday PA they're gonna be 98% off!



Amazing find!


----------



## krissa

diamondigrl1 said:


> Quick question I want to ask has anyone heard of this I found a pair of Burberry heels with a defect Priced at $79.97 but before they were shipped they dropped to 1 penny, Sales manager removed 30% off for black Friday but that was it have you ladies ever heard of this? He said he would need to get approval from the store manager before shipping because usually they would be sent to Last Chance.



That's a good deal. At the end of the day they could've cancelled the order. That happened to me I had skmething on hold and overnight it went to a penny so I couldn't purchase it. Keep us posted on what happens.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Anyone want these Oliver Peoples sunglasses? They are red tagged for $58 before PA. LMK


----------



## leilani01

pecknnibble said:


> Yes, I totally agree. Consistency is key. I was just at another NR where I found a pair of heels tagged for $109 but were $29 on the website. I was paying for them and told the SA I wanted to price adjust to the NR.com price and she said ok. But then by chance they rang up 0.01. At first she was shocked and was going to change the price to $29 to match the online price, which I thought was wrong since it's now 0.01, but I really wanted them so I was willing to pay $29 (especially since I can get the PA later). In the end though they wouldn't sell them to me. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



Oh no!  I'm hoping you nab some good shopping karma soon to make up for missing out on the extra points and the $0.01 find.


----------



## twboi

louboutal said:


> Online too!



Thank you!! Makes me feel a lot better knowing online too.


 Does it start also 8 am on Black Friday for online


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Returned a pair of brownish Prada Barroques - they were square $99.97 at culver city NR - not red tagged


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Culver city rack


----------



## remy12

deathcookie said:


> I never thought I would happen on Chanel but then I did - SS2015 silk trousers! With the Black Friday PA they're gonna be 98% off!



gorgeous and amazing find.


----------



## gquinn

peacelovesequin said:


> Btw, this dress is ringing up a penny now!
> 
> Just saw the posting on IG and remembered that someone posted this UPC.




Thanks for the heads up but mine is scanning as $29.90 now. 

On another note, I did find a DVF Abigail wrap maxi for a $0.01. I'll be posting a bunch of my finds soon as I have them in giant pile of NR bags wating to be sorted out


----------



## Lani86

Has anyone ever tried to price adjust something they purchased online on nordstromrack.com? If so , how to go about it?


----------



## pepperdiva

Lani86 said:


> Has anyone ever tried to price adjust something they purchased online on nordstromrack.com? If so , how to go about it?




I asked about this recently and successfully did it. Just live chat with someone on their website. So easy!


----------



## mharri20

gottaluvmybags said:


> View attachment 3196894
> View attachment 3196895
> 
> 
> Culver city rack



Oooo! Leather?! What brand?

EDIT: I see a J on the button, so I'm guessing J brand! These must be from the Hautelook sale - they had tons of J brand leather in the $200-300 price range. Amazing deal, especially with the extra 30% off!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

mharri20 said:


> Oooo! Leather?! What brand?
> 
> EDIT: I see a J on the button, so I'm guessing J brand! These must be from the Hautelook sale - they had tons of J brand leather in the $200-300 price range. Amazing deal, especially with the extra 30% off!




Super sleuth!  Yes it is J Brand - for some itty bitty... I'm trying to find the perfect shirt to wear with my leather skirt and pants...


----------



## PetiteFromSF

gottaluvmybags said:


> Super sleuth!  Yes it is J Brand - for some itty bitty... I'm trying to find the perfect shirt to wear with my leather skirt and pants...



Love J Brand!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

available at Buckhead in the size 8-10 rack


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Minkoff available at Buckhead


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone gotten confirmation on whether w&r is going to be 30% off for BF with other blue and red tags?


----------



## krissa

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone gotten confirmation on whether w&r is going to be 30% off for BF with other blue and red tags?



I believe it's part of clearance. That's how it was before the switch this year.  It's considered clearance.


----------



## bakeacookie

krissa said:


> I believe it's part of clearance. That's how it was before the switch this year.  It's considered clearance.




Sweet. I have a few things to PA this weekend.


----------



## aprilludgate

Does anyone know if the 30% is Friday only?


----------



## jorton

No the 30% off is all weekend.

So glad I shopped my normal location early. It's so picked over, and I know on Black Friday it's gonna be insane. All that's left are tank tops, sandals, and shorts (it's snowing here now...)

I'm going to go to a less popular location at 8am on Friday, hopefully they have better stuff


----------



## katier

aprilludgate said:


> Does anyone know if the 30% is Friday only?


It is Friday, Saturday and Sunday!


----------



## Cthai

Brought this Burberry jacket today for $240... Wish it was blue/ red tag for an additional 30% off! But it's not still I think it was a good deal... Not sure if I'm keeping it thou but I do have 90 days to think about it


----------



## dorres

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3197660
> 
> 
> Brought this Burberry jacket today for $240... Wish it was blue/ red tag for an additional 30% off! But it's not still I think it was a good deal... Not sure if I'm keeping it thou but I do have 90 days to think about it




I have that jacket that I bought at NM. That's a great price. You should keep. I love mine.


----------



## sparksfly

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3197660
> 
> 
> Brought this Burberry jacket today for $240... Wish it was blue/ red tag for an additional 30% off! But it's not still I think it was a good deal... Not sure if I'm keeping it thou but I do have 90 days to think about it




Could I have the sku? Been searching for this jacket.


----------



## Cthai

katier said:


> It is Friday, Saturday and Sunday!



So I'm not sure if this is true but the SA told me that they are also price adjusting till Monday!!! I pulled out my phone and look at the calendar and ask her are you sure??? Lol I had this crazy look on my face cus the sign said 30% off 11/27-11/29 and Monday is the 30 and she goes yes we are doing adjustment till Monday... I need someone to confirm this lol


----------



## Cthai

sparksfly said:


> Could I have the sku? Been searching for this jacket.




Sure!


----------



## krissa

They extended it until monday


----------



## olalahia

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3197660
> 
> 
> Brought this Burberry jacket today for $240... Wish it was blue/ red tag for an additional 30% off! But it's not still I think it was a good deal... Not sure if I'm keeping it thou but I do have 90 days to think about it




This is nice. Should keep! Though i prefer black one...


----------



## yakusoku.af

bakeacookie said:


> So I got this watch, and it's 50% off but it doesn't have a red tag. How can I tell if it's a red tag, because it kinda looks like it should be.
> 
> Anyway, Metro Point had lots of great shoe deals in the clearance area, didn't take a look at the clothing. Lots of Burberry London skinny ties that have the knight at the bottom for $99. Men's had more designer items but were white tag or turquoise blue tag (the blue tags are different shades lol).
> 
> They had lots of Shinola watches at the glass counter, but no spy pics because the SA working the counter was kinda snappy.
> 
> I bought a Burberry watch ($247), a pair of black Burberry flats($177.50), and a pair of Missioni converse as a gift ($32.50). (Though if anyone finds even cheaper converse at 5.5/5 I'd appreciate the leads!)
> View attachment 3195802
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195803
> 
> Watch tag
> 
> View attachment 3195804
> 
> Flats tag
> 
> Neither available in my area anymore. Good luck ladies!




Spotted these converse tonight
Women's sizes 
I think I saw a 6.5 too maybe you can search and send for a 7?


----------



## yakusoku.af

jorton said:


> Has anyone seen any Shinola watches at their racks? If so pics would be greatly appreciated. There's none at mine apparently because I'm too close to their store but I was told there could be some around the country.




Here are the Shinola watches I saw today. Sorry I didn't have time to get prices or UPC numbers. DM me if you want the location. 




Styles in the back looked different but couldn't really take a good picture of them


----------



## yakusoku.af

Stopped by tonight and didn't find anything for PA but I didn't really have time to check out the clearance clothes, mainly shoes and bags. 
But I did spot some Valentino bracelets, I think they were all $159.99 white tag. DM me if you want the location.


----------



## bakeacookie

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted these converse tonight
> Women's sizes
> I think I saw a 6.5 too maybe you can search and send for a 7?
> View attachment 3197882
> 
> View attachment 3197884


Thank you! I'll search for these!
I found one near by, I'll drop by that rack!



yakusoku.af said:


> Here are the Shinola watches I saw today. Sorry I didn't have time to get prices or UPC numbers. DM me if you want the location.
> View attachment 3197886
> 
> View attachment 3197887
> 
> Styles in the back looked different but couldn't really take a good picture of them
> View attachment 3197888



The Shinola I saw were $449 white tag. 

Hope this helps whoever was looking for them!


----------



## klynneann

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3197660
> 
> 
> Brought this Burberry jacket today for $240... Wish it was blue/ red tag for an additional 30% off! But it's not still I think it was a good deal... Not sure if I'm keeping it thou but I do have 90 days to think about it



That's a great color!


----------



## applecidered

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3197660
> 
> 
> Brought this Burberry jacket today for $240... Wish it was blue/ red tag for an additional 30% off! But it's not still I think it was a good deal... Not sure if I'm keeping it thou but I do have 90 days to think about it


I really like it!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

So the SA here says the 30% is only on Friday and it's 25% the rest of the weekend.


----------



## louboutal

twboi said:


> Thank you!! Makes me feel a lot better knowing online too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it start also 8 am on Black Friday for online




No it starts at midnight tonight.


----------



## sonkie23

I've been watching these Dior flats for ages and they were finally marked down again.  My size!  Will be $106 after PA.


----------



## krissa

sonkie23 said:


> I've been watching these Dior flats for ages and they were finally marked down again.  My size!  Will be $106 after PA.




Yay! I love these. I remember trying on these and the pumps at union square. Too cute.


----------



## Shinz

Colaluvstrvl said:


> So the SA here says the 30% is only on Friday and it's 25% the rest of the weekend.




Really? The SA's at my local stores have been saying it's all Friday - Monday. Does anyone have confirmation via Facebook or signs?


----------



## twboi

Does the website automatically changes the price to,reflect 30% at midnight or does it do it after you check out? Thanks I'm advance !


----------



## bakeacookie

Someone posted the flier here, thought it was 30% for Friday- Sunday


----------



## krissa

twboi said:


> Does the website automatically changes the price to,reflect 30% at midnight or does it do it after you check out? Thanks I'm advance !




Prices will automatically change on the website at midnight pst.


----------



## gquinn

Shinz said:


> Really? The SA's at my local stores have been saying it's all Friday - Monday. Does anyone have confirmation via Facebook or signs?




I also believe it's extended to Monday also


----------



## vivelebag

For PA do we have to bring the items back to the store or is the receipt alone ok? TIA!


----------



## krissa

bakeacookie said:


> Someone posted the flier here, thought it was 30% for Friday- Sunday




I think they added Monday last minute and fliers had to already have been posted.


----------



## bakeacookie

PA needs items with you.


----------



## krissa

vivelebag said:


> For PA do we have to bring the items back to the store or is the receipt alone ok? TIA!




Bring everything just to be on the safe side.


----------



## MrsRed

Found Valentino bag
With PA, I guess it's pretty good deal!


----------



## bakeacookie

krissa said:


> I think they added Monday last minute and fliers had to already have been posted.




Sweet!! So Friday - Monday


----------



## krissa

MrsRed said:


> View attachment 3198127
> 
> 
> Found Valentino bag
> With PA, I guess it's pretty good deal!




Nice!!


----------



## vivelebag

bakeacookie said:


> PA needs items with you.







krissa said:


> Bring everything just to be on the safe side.




Thanks!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

gquinn said:


> I also believe it's extended to Monday also
> 
> View attachment 3198128




I wonder why the SA at the Buckhead store indicated 25% after Friday. They really need to be educated.


----------



## AAgurl789

Dvf dresses at the cherry hill location


----------



## sonkie23

Also found these today.  Not my size or my style but figured I'd let people know that Celine shoes are available.  They were a 37 or 37.5.  Don't remember.  Price was $230ish, red tagged.  Not W&R.


----------



## AAgurl789

At cherry hill. Still available.


----------



## jorton

I doubt there would be anything worth buying left after Friday, unless they get a shipment. At least I know my store will have a line wrapped around the whole place, and unless they are restocking, there's only like three rows of clearance clothing.

Edit - thanks for posting Shinola, I wish they were red/ blue tagged &#128553;


----------



## LnA

Saw black Vince coated leather jeans and black JBrand leather leggings today + returned a pair of red Celine sunnies to the Culver City rack red tagged $73. No idea how much the leather pants were but I think they were sizes 24 and 26, both red tagged.


----------



## gquinn

jorton said:


> I doubt there would be anything worth buying left after Friday, unless they get a shipment. At least I know my store will have a line wrapped around the whole place, and unless they are restocking, there's only like three rows of clearance clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - thanks for posting Shinola, I wish they were red/ blue tagged [emoji30]




Last year my rack was holding designer refurb shoes in the back to restock each day of the sale. I overheard an employee telling  a reseller that had an entire cart!

This store normally doesn't get designer items on a regular basis too.


----------



## climbgirl

I was told today at the Alpharetta location to bring all items with receipt for PA and it has been extended to Monday.  Nothing much left unless they are planning to put more stuff out.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

gquinn said:


> Last year my rack was holding designer refurb shoes in the back to restock each day of the sale. I overheard an employee telling  a reseller that had an entire cart!
> 
> This store normally doesn't get designer items on a regular basis too.



I wonder if that's the case for this weekend. I'm probably going to skip the Rack on Friday because... well some people get very crazy on Black Friday. lol


----------



## remy12

Ferragamo's at Topanga Rack. Not red tag. A few Chole Baylee bags and Marc Jacobs. Also not red tagged.Nothing else too exciting.The SA said they are bring in a new shipment tonight for Friday.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Sergio Rossi $97.95 red tag. Size 41 at Dallas Park Lane. Left them in size 10 section


----------



## LuxeDeb

Charlotte Olympia $248.74 red tag. Size 40 at Dallas Park Lane. Left in size 10 section.


----------



## bargainhunter95

Bought these today for $150. Will be around $100-ish after adjustment but I'm still debating if I should keep em. :/


----------



## bakeacookie

bargainhunter95 said:


> Bought these today for $150. Will be around $100-ish after adjustment but I'm still debating if I should keep em. :/




Those are pretty! 

Do you see yourself wearing them a lot? If so, keep! Take your time, you still have 90days to decide too


----------



## krissa

bargainhunter95 said:


> Bought these today for $150. Will be around $100-ish after adjustment but I'm still debating if I should keep em. :/



These are super cute! What size? If you bring  them back pls lmk thx.


----------



## pecknnibble

bargainhunter95 said:


> Bought these today for $150. Will be around $100-ish after adjustment but I'm still debating if I should keep em. :/




I love those flats! They're so comfortable and you should definitely keep them! But if you do return them and they happen to be 36-36.5, please let me know! [emoji4]


----------



## meowmix318

LuxeDeb said:


> Sergio Rossi $97.95 red tag. Size 41 at Dallas Park Lane. Left them in size 10 section
> 
> View attachment 3198457
> 
> View attachment 3198461




Beautiful


----------



## ladycee

bargainhunter95 said:


> Bought these today for $150. Will be around $100-ish after adjustment but I'm still debating if I should keep em. :/




Love these! Mind sharing the sku?


----------



## bagshoemisses

Found these Valentino sunglasses today for $69.  Will be about $48 after PA. Not sure if it's a great deal or not but I thought they were nice.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I just returned these prada booties size 37. It was red tagged $187.46. W&R


----------



## viba424

What do you think of this Michael Kors collection cashmere for $140? I need another sweater like I need a hole in the head, but the cashmere feels amazing.


----------



## AnnaFreud

viba424 said:


> What do you think of this Michael Kors collection cashmere for $140? I need another sweater like I need a hole in the head, but the cashmere feels amazing.




It's cute and in a versatile color.


----------



## viba424

You don't have to go to the same rack location to PA do you? Im thinking not; I know the one nearest me will be bonkers so I'm thinking I may try another location. And yes, bring the items in. I was burned on that once.


----------



## Michelle1x

AAgurl789 said:


> Dvf dresses at the cherry hill location



I think thats the anniversary sale DVF wrap dress.  Right around now, is when the anniv sale items that are left get marked way down.  Unfortunately the St John leather trimmed jacket I wanted is back on the full line site at regular price.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

bargainhunter95 said:


> Bought these today for $150. Will be around $100-ish after adjustment but I'm still debating if I should keep em. :/



Obsessed with their flats. Can you share the SKU? What size?


----------



## bargainhunter95

bakeacookie said:


> Those are pretty!
> 
> Do you see yourself wearing them a lot? If so, keep! Take your time, you still have 90days to decide too



I think I would wear them often bc they are a neutral color. You're right though, I have a lot of time to think


----------



## bargainhunter95

krissa said:


> These are super cute! What size? If you bring  them back pls lmk thx.



Thanks! They are a size 8.5/39 but I have wide feet so they fit perfectly. I'll let you know if I change my mind


----------



## bargainhunter95

pecknnibble said:


> I love those flats! They're so comfortable and you should definitely keep them! But if you do return them and they happen to be 36-36.5, please let me know! [emoji4]



They are sooo comfortable and the leather is so soft. I'm leaning towards keeping them. They're a size 8.5 sorry


----------



## bargainhunter95

ladycee said:


> Love these! Mind sharing the sku?



Unfortunately they are worn and refinished


----------



## bargainhunter95

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Obsessed with their flats. Can you share the SKU? What size?



They're a size 8.5 and unfortunately it's worn and refinished


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

All prices before the PA. All red/blue tags. Will be going back on Sunday! PM me if you'd like any SKUs. 

See by Chloe Erin Tote $131.25:



Mackage Coat $221.98:



Paige Ali Shirt $34.97:



Equipment Anais Blazer $96.91: 



Current Elliott Perfect Shirt $26.70:



Equipment Blouse $44.91:



Equipment Blouse $45.60:



See by Chloe Pants (no idea how I'm going to style these LOL) $38.99:



I also bought another white cotton striped Equipment blouse for $29.97. Can't find a photo of it it online.


----------



## Pejw

Can I have the Equipment floral blouse SKU please? Thank you


----------



## twboi

louboutal said:


> No it starts at midnight tonight.





krissa said:


> Prices will automatically change on the website at midnight pst.



Thank you ladies for the help! I was able to get a few things ... But gonna try to visit the store to find more "treasures" on friday when i gret back home. wish me luck !!!


----------



## hedgwin99

bargainhunter95 said:


> They're a size 8.5 and unfortunately it's worn and refinished




You made the right choice! Chole flats r comfy! It's nice color too


----------



## lilac28

Keep the MK cardigan, it's super cute!


----------



## lilac28

jorton said:


> I went to NR today and looks like they had tons of markdowns. Scan everything! I found two or three big ticket items that when scanned were half the price on the tag. There were tons of $4-8 shirts. I didn't buy much because they were all BP brands but they had some shirts and basics that would have been $4 after the PA. I also saw an orange rebecca minkoff studded affair that would have been $35ish after the PA! Do not wait until Black Friday. Go now! And the sale is all weekend long so you can PA on a less busy day.
> 
> My purchase- Tory burch bag. Sadly did not have the strap but a staff member said Tory might be able to give me one. Will be $120 after the PA. I love this color. Never had a TB bag so I'm excited.
> 
> Vince jacket. Couldn't believe the price on this, it said $245 but it came out to be $79, and then after a PA; even less! Didn't buy because sadly I have the biggest shoulders ever and although it was my size it was just wayy too tight in the arms. I swear I can never wear leather jackets ;(



Love the TB bag, great find!


----------



## Mimmy

bagshoemisses said:


> Found these Valentino sunglasses today for $69.  Will be about $48 after PA. Not sure if it's a great deal or not but I thought they were nice.
> View attachment 3198579




I think they're nice too! I have a bit of a sunglass addiction, so I would definitely have gotten them! [emoji41]


----------



## krisvoys

Happy thanksgiving everyone! Happy hunting tomorrow!! Can't wait to see all of your great finds!


----------



## cmm62

viba424 said:


> You don't have to go to the same rack location to PA do you? Im thinking not; I know the one nearest me will be bonkers so I'm thinking I may try another location. And yes, bring the items in. I was burned on that once.




You don't have to go back to the same one- Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## louboutal

Found a ton of stuff on NR.com last night but I had to share this one especially! Not my usually designer  shopping find but it was too good a deal to pass up and I've been wanting a small coffee machine to keep in my office at work lol.  




I also found a creme colored Gucci blazer in store that I'm going to get price adjusted this weekend. Here's sku if anyone is interested 888108269532

Happy thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Happy Thanksgiving style hunters! 
Happy hunting this weekend.


----------



## bagnshoe

Does anyone know how the just off the truck items work?


----------



## greenoiloil

Can we have an extra 30% off on the blue tag clearance items during black friday sale?


----------



## louvigilante

greenoiloil said:


> Can we have an extra 30% off on the blue tag clearance items during black friday sale?




Yes


----------



## buyingpig

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Going to share a penny find from last week 

A pair of LK Bennett heels.


----------



## buyingpig

SKU if anyone want to check.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Amazing! And it had the box?! My stores never have the box LOL. 



buyingpig said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Going to share a penny find from last week
> 
> A pair of LK Bennett heels.


----------



## buyingpig

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Amazing! And it had the box?! My stores never have the box LOL.



I was happy to get them for $69 then PA. Somehow they rang up as a penny. Never seen them before, so I don't think they been around for long. Not sure how they became a penny.


----------



## authenticplease

buyingpig said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Going to share a penny find from last week
> 
> A pair of LK Bennett heels.




Congrats on a super find!  I really like these.


----------



## bagshoemisses

Mimmy said:


> I think they're nice too! I have a bit of a sunglass addiction, so I would definitely have gotten them! [emoji41]




Thank you Mimmy


----------



## bagshoemisses

buyingpig said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Going to share a penny find from last week
> 
> A pair of LK Bennett heels.




Those are really cute. Happy Thanksgiving to you!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

does anyone know if tags like this would be an additional % off as a PA? These were valentino 'salon' shoes and i see on the website that designer merchandise is excluded? I live an hour and a half away from the rack... hoping someone will pick up the phone as i'd hate to make the trip for no reason


----------



## sparksfly

What time are stores open?


----------



## gquinn

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> View attachment 3199169
> 
> 
> does anyone know if tags like this would be an additional % off as a PA? These were valentino 'salon' shoes and i see on the website that designer merchandise is excluded? I live an hour and a half away from the rack... hoping someone will pick up the phone as i'd hate to make the trip for no reason


That's a "regular" price item that's not included in PAs.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Let's go!


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone know if I can call and search and send an item? Wasn't sure since its Black Friday.


----------



## daisygrl

sparksfly said:


> Anyone know if I can call and search and send an item? Wasn't sure since its Black Friday.




Won't hurt to try but they will be too busy. They might not even bother and just tell you they don't have it.


----------



## aprilludgate

Lets hope the Chanel gods bless us this black friday


----------



## sparksfly

daisygrl said:


> Won't hurt to try but they will be too busy. They might not even bother and just tell you they don't have it.




I called like 4 stores and no one had the item. They all kept me on hold for like 5 minutes so I assume they went to find it.


----------



## aprilludgate

I did manage to find this bag W&R for around $268 after PA today!!


----------



## bakeacookie

aprilludgate said:


> I did manage to find this bag W&R for around $268 after PA today!!



Great find!


----------



## pecknnibble

For those that went to NR today, was it really crowded? I need to go sometime today to PA some stuff but don't want to go when it's too packed. TIA!


----------



## pecknnibble

aprilludgate said:


> I did manage to find this bag W&R for around $268 after PA today!!




Cute and great price!


----------



## pecknnibble

I'll be returning these two pairs of baroque sunglasses today. PM for location. Both are $99.97 white-tagged. 




Please note that the brown ones have a small scratch on the front (on the frame, not lens) and is also VERY wide. They wouldn't stay on my face so the screws may need to be adjusted. The tortoise ones I loved but hubby didn't like them. [emoji24]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Found these St. John's belt $9.99 and $49.99 before PA


----------



## ptqcangel08

Vince leather jacket for $350, retails $1300. Still deciding if I should get it.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Delete


----------



## mharri20

Ok guys, had my best ever NR day! We are in Kansas visiting family so we went to the one in KC at 8 when it opened (and there was literally one other shopper there...it was empty)! First I got a couple pair of jeans price adjusted, so it ended up being $25 for the rag & bone jeans, and $17 for the Hudsons. No hassle, they just did it. 




My second great item was an Equipment cotton shirt dress. It was marked at $19 which was super cheap, but rang up as a penny! My first one ever! My husband actually found it in the men's section. 




Ok lastly, I found some shoes I've been searching for forever....brand new Louboutins! They have an assorted sku but they aren't even refurbished. They were the only pair of designer shoes in the store and they happened to be my size. With the Black Friday sale, they came out to $160!! I just about died. I haven't ever even seen Louboutin at NR before.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

mharri20 said:


> Ok guys, had my best ever NR day! We are in Kansas visiting family so we went to the one in KC at 8 when it opened (and there was literally one other shopper there...it was empty)! First I got a couple pair of jeans price adjusted, so it ended up being $25 for the rag & bone jeans, and $17 for the Hudsons. No hassle, they just did it.
> 
> View attachment 3199452
> 
> 
> My second great item was an Equipment cotton shirt dress. It was marked at $19 which was super cheap, but rang up as a penny! My first one ever! My husband actually found it in the men's section.
> 
> View attachment 3199453
> 
> 
> Ok lastly, I found some shoes I've been searching for forever....brand new Louboutins! They have an assorted sku but they aren't even refurbished. They were the only pair of designer shoes in the store and they happened to be my size. With the Black Friday sale, they came out to $160!! I just about died. I haven't ever even seen Louboutin at NR before.
> 
> View attachment 3199456




Oohh, Congrats!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

mharri20 said:


> Ok guys, had my best ever NR day! We are in Kansas visiting family so we went to the one in KC at 8 when it opened (and there was literally one other shopper there...it was empty)! First I got a couple pair of jeans price adjusted, so it ended up being $25 for the rag & bone jeans, and $17 for the Hudsons. No hassle, they just did it.
> 
> View attachment 3199452
> 
> 
> My second great item was an Equipment cotton shirt dress. It was marked at $19 which was super cheap, but rang up as a penny! My first one ever! My husband actually found it in the men's section.
> 
> View attachment 3199453
> 
> 
> Ok lastly, I found some shoes I've been searching for forever....brand new Louboutins! They have an assorted sku but they aren't even refurbished. They were the only pair of designer shoes in the store and they happened to be my size. With the Black Friday sale, they came out to $160!! I just about died. I haven't ever even seen Louboutin at NR before.
> 
> View attachment 3199456



Omg! Major score with the Loubies!


----------



## cmm62

mharri20 said:


> Ok guys, had my best ever NR day! We are in Kansas visiting family so we went to the one in KC at 8 when it opened (and there was literally one other shopper there...it was empty)! First I got a couple pair of jeans price adjusted, so it ended up being $25 for the rag & bone jeans, and $17 for the Hudsons. No hassle, they just did it.
> 
> View attachment 3199452
> 
> 
> My second great item was an Equipment cotton shirt dress. It was marked at $19 which was super cheap, but rang up as a penny! My first one ever! My husband actually found it in the men's section.
> 
> View attachment 3199453
> 
> 
> Ok lastly, I found some shoes I've been searching for forever....brand new Louboutins! They have an assorted sku but they aren't even refurbished. They were the only pair of designer shoes in the store and they happened to be my size. With the Black Friday sale, they came out to $160!! I just about died. I haven't ever even seen Louboutin at NR before.
> 
> View attachment 3199456




That. Is. Awesome.


----------



## bakeacookie

mharri20 said:


> Ok guys, had my best ever NR day! We are in Kansas visiting family so we went to the one in KC at 8 when it opened (and there was literally one other shopper there...it was empty)! First I got a couple pair of jeans price adjusted, so it ended up being $25 for the rag & bone jeans, and $17 for the Hudsons. No hassle, they just did it.
> 
> View attachment 3199452
> 
> 
> My second great item was an Equipment cotton shirt dress. It was marked at $19 which was super cheap, but rang up as a penny! My first one ever! My husband actually found it in the men's section.
> 
> View attachment 3199453
> 
> 
> Ok lastly, I found some shoes I've been searching for forever....brand new Louboutins! They have an assorted sku but they aren't even refurbished. They were the only pair of designer shoes in the store and they happened to be my size. With the Black Friday sale, they came out to $160!! I just about died. I haven't ever even seen Louboutin at NR before.
> 
> View attachment 3199456




Congrats on your finds!


Is everyone getting their PA without hassle? I'm going later today, hope it's not crazy.


----------



## ptqcangel08

mharri20 said:


> Ok guys, had my best ever NR day! We are in Kansas visiting family so we went to the one in KC at 8 when it opened (and there was literally one other shopper there...it was empty)! First I got a couple pair of jeans price adjusted, so it ended up being $25 for the rag & bone jeans, and $17 for the Hudsons. No hassle, they just did it.
> 
> View attachment 3199452
> 
> 
> My second great item was an Equipment cotton shirt dress. It was marked at $19 which was super cheap, but rang up as a penny! My first one ever! My husband actually found it in the men's section.
> 
> View attachment 3199453
> 
> 
> Ok lastly, I found some shoes I've been searching for forever....brand new Louboutins! They have an assorted sku but they aren't even refurbished. They were the only pair of designer shoes in the store and they happened to be my size. With the Black Friday sale, they came out to $160!! I just about died. I haven't ever even seen Louboutin at NR before.
> 
> View attachment 3199456




Amazing! What a great find on a classic pair of louboutins!! Congrats!


----------



## mharri20

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Oohh, Congrats!!







elisainthecity said:


> Omg! Major score with the Loubies!







cmm62 said:


> That. Is. Awesome.







bakeacookie said:


> Congrats on your finds!
> 
> 
> Is everyone getting their PA without hassle? I'm going later today, hope it's not crazy.







ptqcangel08 said:


> Amazing! What a great find on a classic pair of louboutins!! Congrats!




Thanks so much everyone! I am so excited. Aaaaaalmost didn't wake up this morning because it was cold and supposed to be icy, but I'm glad I got my butt outta bed! 

I was surprised and happy to have no hassle at all with the PA and penny item. I've heard too many people having problems that it made me nervous!


----------



## sonkie23

Went to price adjust the Dior flats I bought the other day.  Was surprised that the store was relatively quiet since it is usually a madhouse.  Briefly looked through the racks and found these beautiful Rag and Bone The Hyde Beaded Leather Pants.  They were marked down from $1,485 to $775 but the tag looked strange to me.  I scanned the tag and the pants came up as $39.90 and were $27.93 after the 30% discount.  They're really too big but I'll make them work!


----------



## bakeacookie

Anyone having trouble PA designer items? Lakewood wouldn't PA anything designer.


----------



## ladycee

mharri20 said:


> Ok guys, had my best ever NR day! We are in Kansas visiting family so we went to the one in KC at 8 when it opened (and there was literally one other shopper there...it was empty)! First I got a couple pair of jeans price adjusted, so it ended up being $25 for the rag & bone jeans, and $17 for the Hudsons. No hassle, they just did it.
> 
> View attachment 3199452
> 
> 
> My second great item was an Equipment cotton shirt dress. It was marked at $19 which was super cheap, but rang up as a penny! My first one ever! My husband actually found it in the men's section.
> 
> View attachment 3199453
> 
> 
> Ok lastly, I found some shoes I've been searching for forever....brand new Louboutins! They have an assorted sku but they aren't even refurbished. They were the only pair of designer shoes in the store and they happened to be my size. With the Black Friday sale, they came out to $160!! I just about died. I haven't ever even seen Louboutin at NR before.
> 
> View attachment 3199456




Congrats!!!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Ahhhh Loubs! So jealous! Congrats!!!



mharri20 said:


> Ok guys, had my best ever NR day! We are in Kansas visiting family so we went to the one in KC at 8 when it opened (and there was literally one other shopper there...it was empty)! First I got a couple pair of jeans price adjusted, so it ended up being $25 for the rag & bone jeans, and $17 for the Hudsons. No hassle, they just did it.
> 
> View attachment 3199452
> 
> 
> My second great item was an Equipment cotton shirt dress. It was marked at $19 which was super cheap, but rang up as a penny! My first one ever! My husband actually found it in the men's section.
> 
> View attachment 3199453
> 
> 
> Ok lastly, I found some shoes I've been searching for forever....brand new Louboutins! They have an assorted sku but they aren't even refurbished. They were the only pair of designer shoes in the store and they happened to be my size. With the Black Friday sale, they came out to $160!! I just about died. I haven't ever even seen Louboutin at NR before.
> 
> View attachment 3199456


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

OMG that's a crazy deal too!!!



sonkie23 said:


> Went to price adjust the Dior flats I bought the other day.  Was surprised that the story was relatively quiet since it is usually a madhouse.  Briefly looked through the racks and found these beautiful Rag and Bone The Hyde Beaded Leather Pants.  They were marked down from $1,485 to $775 but the tag looked strange to me.  I scanned the tag and the pants came up as $39.90 and were $27.93 after the 30% discount.  They're really too big but I'll make them work!


----------



## mharri20

sonkie23 said:


> Went to price adjust the Dior flats I bought the other day.  Was surprised that the store was relatively quiet since it is usually a madhouse.  Briefly looked through the racks and found these beautiful Rag and Bone The Hyde Beaded Leather Pants.  They were marked down from $1,485 to $775 but the tag looked strange to me.  I scanned the tag and the pants came up as $39.90 and were $27.93 after the 30% discount.  They're really too big but I'll make them work!




Wow that's such a crazy price! I should scan things more. I've never had something. Scan for less than the tag. Today I didn't even bother scanning bc I was lazy and my husband didn't want to be there forever haha. 



ladycee said:


> Congrats!!!!







shoppinggalnyc said:


> Ahhhh Loubs! So jealous! Congrats!!!




Thanks so much!!


----------



## sparksfly

sonkie23 said:


> Went to price adjust the Dior flats I bought the other day.  Was surprised that the store was relatively quiet since it is usually a madhouse.  Briefly looked through the racks and found these beautiful Rag and Bone The Hyde Beaded Leather Pants.  They were marked down from $1,485 to $775 but the tag looked strange to me.  I scanned the tag and the pants came up as $39.90 and were $27.93 after the 30% discount.  They're really too big but I'll make them work!




Any idea if there's more in the company? Would love to search and send.


----------



## sonkie23

sparksfly said:


> Any idea if there's more in the company? Would love to search and send.



No idea.  Sorry.  I definitely didn't see any others where I was.


----------



## pecknnibble

bakeacookie said:


> Anyone having trouble PA designer items? Lakewood wouldn't PA anything designer.




Oh no! Yea I find Lakewood and Cerritos very strict with PA's. Was your designer item red-tagged? I went to Southbay in Redondo Beach and they PA'd my Celine and Proenza (both red-tagged) no questions asked. They were really nice about it and I had 13 items to PA!


----------



## bakeacookie

pecknnibble said:


> Oh no! Yea I find Lakewood and Cerritos very strict with PA's. Was your designer item red-tagged? I went to Southbay in Redondo Beach and they PA'd my Celine and Proenza (both red-tagged) no questions asked. They were really nice about it and I had 13 items to PA!




Blue tag. I guess they aren't doing a PA on blue tag designer, even though it is tagged like everything in the online finds.


----------



## pecknnibble

bakeacookie said:


> Blue tag. I guess they aren't doing a PA on blue tag designer, even though it is tagged like everything in the online finds.




I feel like they should at Redondo. If you have a lot of items, it's worth a try. Or try giving them a call. 30% is a big difference! Good luck [emoji4]


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> Anyone having trouble PA designer items? Lakewood wouldn't PA anything designer.




Really? They did mine this morning! Dior pumps, Elizabeth and James blouse, Alice & Olivia blouse, and Rag &Bone jeans jacket. No issues. I even found one penny item and they were ok with it.


----------



## pecknnibble

For anyone interested in the Chloe Alice bags, they're finally red-tagged at the southbay rack for about $642. I believe they were the smaller size (the larger ones were still white-tagged). They also had a red-tagged cream colored bag with tan handles that looked kind of like the Alice bag. (Not sure the style).  Unfortunately, I was in a rush and didn't get a chance to take pictures.


----------



## deathcookie

mharri20 said:


> Ok guys, had my best ever NR day! We are in Kansas visiting family so we went to the one in KC at 8 when it opened (and there was literally one other shopper there...it was empty)! First I got a couple pair of jeans price adjusted, so it ended up being $25 for the rag & bone jeans, and $17 for the Hudsons. No hassle, they just did it.
> 
> View attachment 3199452
> 
> 
> My second great item was an Equipment cotton shirt dress. It was marked at $19 which was super cheap, but rang up as a penny! My first one ever! My husband actually found it in the men's section.
> 
> View attachment 3199453
> 
> 
> Ok lastly, I found some shoes I've been searching for forever....brand new Louboutins! They have an assorted sku but they aren't even refurbished. They were the only pair of designer shoes in the store and they happened to be my size. With the Black Friday sale, they came out to $160!! I just about died. I haven't ever even seen Louboutin at NR before.
> 
> View attachment 3199456


Congrats on your Black Friday score!  It's always such an adrenaline rush to find the very thing you've been lusting after for a huge discount!!


----------



## deathcookie

bakeacookie said:


> Anyone having trouble PA designer items? Lakewood wouldn't PA anything designer.


I didn't have any problems but they were strict on the 7 days for sure.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

bakeacookie said:


> Congrats on your finds!
> 
> 
> Is everyone getting their PA without hassle? I'm going later today, hope it's not crazy.




Just went and got my PA with no issues. Lines were long but moved quickly.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Hit the Rack this morning with a buddy who found me these marked down $895 black patent leather refurb YSL tribute heels for just $131.23 after the 30% discount!!!


----------



## pecknnibble

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Hit the Rack this morning with a buddy who found me these marked down $895 black patent leather refurb YSL tribute heels for just $131.23 after the 30% discount!!!




Amazing find!


----------



## pecknnibble

mharri20 said:


> Ok guys, had my best ever NR day! We are in Kansas visiting family so we went to the one in KC at 8 when it opened (and there was literally one other shopper there...it was empty)! First I got a couple pair of jeans price adjusted, so it ended up being $25 for the rag & bone jeans, and $17 for the Hudsons. No hassle, they just did it.
> 
> View attachment 3199452
> 
> 
> My second great item was an Equipment cotton shirt dress. It was marked at $19 which was super cheap, but rang up as a penny! My first one ever! My husband actually found it in the men's section.
> 
> View attachment 3199453
> 
> 
> Ok lastly, I found some shoes I've been searching for forever....brand new Louboutins! They have an assorted sku but they aren't even refurbished. They were the only pair of designer shoes in the store and they happened to be my size. With the Black Friday sale, they came out to $160!! I just about died. I haven't ever even seen Louboutin at NR before.
> 
> View attachment 3199456




Wow great find on the loubs! And such a wearable style [emoji4]


----------



## twboi

My flight got delayed so I couldn't go when it opened ! Hope the shopping gods are with me ... Going now !!! Anything good from the market sf store &#65311;


----------



## yakusoku.af

Wasn't busy this morning when I went. Found some random stuff but I only bought a tee. 
Moschino




Charlotte Olympia




Msgm heels 




Agl




A steal for Isabel Marant Etoile


----------



## yakusoku.af

More
Proenza 




Armani 




St. John




Alc




Armani


----------



## bakeacookie

pecknnibble said:


> I feel like they should at Redondo. If you have a lot of items, it's worth a try. Or try giving them a call. 30% is a big difference! Good luck [emoji4]




Yeah. I only have a Burberry top. I guess that's why. It's obvious brand but it's blue tagged. 



daisygrl said:


> Really? They did mine this morning! Dior pumps, Elizabeth and James blouse, Alice & Olivia blouse, and Rag &Bone jeans jacket. No issues. I even found one penny item and they were ok with it.




Yeah they would not do it. I guess it wasn't allowing her to and the manager next to her said it was already a good deal they couldn't adjust it. 

Oh well.


----------



## yakusoku.af

More 
Isabel Marant Etoile




Dries 




Boss




Opening Ceremony 




Vince leather pants


----------



## yakusoku.af

Rag and Bone leggings, only the front is leather and the back is fabric 




Valentino sunglasses 




Akris 




Rag and Bone


----------



## natalia0128

I found this Burberry jacket


----------



## natalia0128

$2k Red tag


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> Yeah. I only have a Burberry top. I guess that's why. It's obvious brand but it's blue tagged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they would not do it. I guess it wasn't allowing her to and the manager next to her said it was already a good deal they couldn't adjust it.
> 
> Oh well.




If it is worth to you, I would suggest Cerritos or LB NR. They are more likely to adjust. They adjusted my Jimmy Choo leather biker bag with no problems whatsoever. What brand are you trying to adjust, if I may ask?


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> If it is worth to you, I would suggest Cerritos or LB NR. They are more likely to adjust. They adjusted my Jimmy Choo leather biker bag with no problems whatsoever. What brand are you trying to adjust, if I may ask?




Trying to adjust a Burberry top, it was assorted but blue tag.

I got a PA on other stuff so I'm okay.


----------



## buyingpig

I didn't have much luck today. BF however found a Burberry Heritage Kensington trench in his size for $490. He's been wanting it for a while, but never found it on sale. It was brand new with tag and extra buttons. That made him very happy


----------



## bakeacookie

buyingpig said:


> I didn't have much luck today. BF however found a Burberry Heritage Kensington trench in his size for $490. He's been wanting it for a while, but never found it on sale. It was brand new with tag and extra buttons. That made him very happy




If it's not assorted, could you share the UPCplease?


----------



## buyingpig

bakeacookie said:


> If it's not assorted, could you share the UPCplease?



It was an assorted tag. Sorry


----------



## ladybeaumont

Nothing earth shattering but I'm quite happy with the deals I scored:

Joie - $62.94







DVF - $78.34






Vince - $115.44






And my favorite purchase!

Current/Elliott - $8.33






Got a NYDJ flare jeans for $15.40 as well.


----------



## chocolagirl

buyingpig said:


> I didn't have much luck today. BF however found a Burberry Heritage Kensington trench in his size for $490. He's been wanting it for a while, but never found it on sale. It was brand new with tag and extra buttons. That made him very happy


wow nice find!


----------



## bagnshoe

Just got back from shopping at my Racks. Nothing too exciting . I bought a Northface jacket red tagged for $55. Not sure if I should keep it. What do guys think?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

bagnshoe said:


> Just got back from shopping at my Racks. Nothing too exciting . I bought a Northface jacket red tagged for $55. Not sure if I should keep it. What do guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199645




not sure if this is your first northface but they really last. i have one thats 6 years old that looks amazing. I say keep!


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnshoe said:


> Just got back from shopping at my Racks. Nothing too exciting . I bought a Northface jacket red tagged for $55. Not sure if I should keep it. What do guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199645




I have this and it's very warm. I like them!


----------



## sonkie23

While still reeling from today's Rag and Bone Hyde leather pants for $27, I just found this Veda Max Two Tone leather jacket for a penny.  Tag was marked $329.97 (assorted) but scanned for a penny.  I must have good Rack karma right now.  Geez.


----------



## mharri20

sonkie23 said:


> While still reeling from today's Rag and Bone Hyde leather pants for $27, I just found this Veda Max Two Tone leather jacket for a penny.  Tag was marked $329.97 (assorted) but scanned for a penny.  I must have good Rack karma right now.  Geez.




This is the mother of all penny finds! You scored big time!! Veda leather jackets are absolutely amazing. Definitely amazing rack karma!!!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Hit the Rack this morning with a buddy who found me these marked down $895 black patent leather refurb YSL tribute heels for just $131.23 after the 30% discount!!!




So jealous. I love these shoes


----------



## peacelovesequin

I got all of my PA's today (high five). 

My penny finds today: DVF Jacket and Vince Camuto flats. 



Also found this gem. L.A.M.B. Buckle Detail Dress for $12! It's still $139.97 on the NR site.


----------



## bagnshoe

sonkie23 said:


> While still reeling from today's Rag and Bone Hyde leather pants for $27, I just found this Veda Max Two Tone leather jacket for a penny.  Tag was marked $329.97 (assorted) but scanned for a penny.  I must have good Rack karma right now.  Geez.




Wow that's so great. Congrats. I can't never seem to stumble upon any penny finds at my racks.


----------



## bakeacookie

peacelovesequin said:


> I got all of my PA's today (high five).
> 
> My penny finds today: DVF Jacket and Vince Camuto flats.
> View attachment 3199733
> 
> 
> Also found this gem. L.A.M.B. Buckle Detail Dress for $12! It's still $139.97 on the NR site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199735




That dress is cute!


----------



## bagnshoe

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> not sure if this is your first northface but they really last. i have one thats 6 years old that looks amazing. I say keep!




Yes it's actually my very first piece . How'd you know ? I guess I will keep it to wear for the cold winter.


----------



## bagnshoe

IStuckACello said:


> I have this and it's very warm. I like them!




I guess I will keep to warm me up for the cold winter


----------



## smiley13tree

Deleted


----------



## ladybeaumont

sonkie23 said:


> While still reeling from today's Rag and Bone Hyde leather pants for $27, I just found this Veda Max Two Tone leather jacket for a penny.  Tag was marked $329.97 (assorted) but scanned for a penny.  I must have good Rack karma right now.  Geez.



OMG congrats! What an amazing deal!


----------



## jorton

My finds for today! 

Thankfully the store I decided to go to was not busy at all, it just seemed like a normal day. I went early from 8-10. Went to a location a bit further that I knew would be quiet.

Nothing too special but I got 5 items and a necklace for about $100

Rebecca Taylor jacket was my best find, still going on Nordstrom.com for $425. This has been sitting at my rack for a while but the original price(altered/refinished) was $100+. Paid $35.


Leith sweater, it says anniversary sale on tag. Paid $20
Reebok bra, $12
Topshop crochet top $12
Rebecca Taylor jacket, $35
Gorjana bar necklace $15
Zella capris, $12











Vince jacket $199, didn't buy, pm for location, don't know if it would still be there.











Regular Nordstrom find... Paid $80 for this. Always wanted a mini mac.


----------



## JennieC917

I might go check out the Whote Plains Rack tomorrow. Got sick so I couldn't go yesterday. Is it worth it? I am new to this!

PS - awesome finds ladies!


----------



## piosavsfan

Got a Sejour t-shirt for a penny for my mom. My first penny find! I didn't know it was a penny until I was checking out so it was a surprise. I'm glad they let me keep it.


----------



## jorton

Is anyone else's app acting up a lot? My phone is new so it's not my phone. The app is very slow and half the time it has an error code that says "unable to reach Nordstrom"


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

jorton said:


> Is anyone else's app acting up a lot? My phone is new so it's not my phone. The app is very slow and half the time it has an error code that says "unable to reach Nordstrom"




has been working fine for me!


----------



## cmm62

JennieC917 said:


> I might go check out the Whote Plains Rack tomorrow. Got sick so I couldn't go yesterday. Is it worth it? I am new to this!
> 
> 
> 
> PS - awesome finds ladies!




That's my rack too! I go there frequently because it's near target (yay errands) and while I find it hit and miss, I feel they are strong in clothing deals, ok on shoes (found manolos once!) and almost never have good purses. I haven't gone this weekend because I'm out of town but if you go, good luck!


----------



## peacelovesequin

jorton said:


> Is anyone else's app acting up a lot? My phone is new so it's not my phone. The app is very slow and half the time it has an error code that says "unable to reach Nordstrom"




I got the same message last night. I turned off my wifi and it connected with the cellular data.


----------



## PrincessD

I found an urban Decay in the Nordstrom rack in Chicago last week for just under $10 last week! It's a good deal since you can't find it for under $24 cad where I live!


----------



## twboi

jorton said:


> Is anyone else's app acting up a lot? My phone is new so it's not my phone. The app is very slow and half the time it has an error code that says "unable to reach Nordstrom"



Mine closes automatically when I want to generate a tag ! Anyone having same problem ?


----------



## k5ml3k

We're in Honolulu for a couple more days then off to Maui. Anyone have a recommendation as to which location would be worth visiting? Thank you!!


----------



## AAgurl789

Manolo at the cherry hill location. May still be there, good luck.


----------



## Kealakai

k5ml3k said:


> We're in Honolulu for a couple more days then off to Maui. Anyone have a recommendation as to which location would be worth visiting? Thank you!!



There's only one location in the islands but I did see someone score a pair of rockstuds yesterday.


----------



## ladybeaumont

peacelovesequin said:


> I got all of my PA's today (high five).
> 
> My penny finds today: DVF Jacket and Vince Camuto flats.
> View attachment 3199733



Congrats! I got the same DVF yesterday but it's $70ish with the 30%! So jealous!


----------



## louboutal

Size 37 Saint Laurent. They're not letting me put them on hold but pm me and I'll tell you where they are.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Kealakai said:


> There's only one location in the islands but I did see someone score a pair of rockstuds yesterday.




What??? I went yesterday morning and didn't see any!!! I keep missing them lol


----------



## yakusoku.af

Stopped by again. Didn't really seem like they put out more stuff. They were working on a cart of Women's shoes but all of the boxes were vans or bcbg. 
Isabel Marant 


Nike fly knit red tag




Jimmy Choo scarves 




IRO jacket


----------



## JennieC917

cmm62 said:


> That's my rack too! I go there frequently because it's near target (yay errands) and while I find it dhit and miss, I feel they are strong in clothing deals, ok on shoes (found manolos once!) and almost never have good purses. I haven't gone this weekend because I'm out of town but if you go, good luck!


Thanks! If I go and find anything, I will let you know.


----------



## Kealakai

yakusoku.af said:


> What??? I went yesterday morning and didn't see any!!! I keep missing them lol



I asked one of the salespeople after I seen it and was told that it was a customer return and a size 8. It would've been too big for you or me anyway.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Kealakai said:


> I asked one of the salespeople after I seen it and was told that it was a customer return and a size 8. It would've been too big for you or me anyway.




That makes me feel a little better that it wasn't my size lol the only ones I've seen in my size were the Crystal camo ones and they were more than I wanted to spend on rockstuds.


----------



## krissa

While you're shopping, if you're a Joie fan check out the regular priced section. My store has gotten a bunch of assorted items. I got a cute hooded jacket (too lazy to take a pic) and there were a few tops for $29.97. A friend was shopping and found me a St. Johns top red tagged for $52! I can't figure out how to research it, but the orig price says $500.


----------



## pepperdiva

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Hit the Rack this morning with a buddy who found me these marked down $895 black patent leather refurb YSL tribute heels for just $131.23 after the 30% discount!!!




Amazing! Just curious- which rack did you find these at?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

OMG - I saw one of those not too long ago! Lucky you!!!



sonkie23 said:


> While still reeling from today's Rag and Bone Hyde leather pants for $27, I just found this Veda Max Two Tone leather jacket for a penny.  Tag was marked $329.97 (assorted) but scanned for a penny.  I must have good Rack karma right now.  Geez.



Thank you! I had no idea I would love Tributes so much!



pecknnibble said:


> Amazing find!





californiaCRUSH said:


> So jealous. I love these shoes


----------



## mharri20

krissa said:


> While you're shopping, if you're a Joie fan check out the regular priced section. My store has gotten a bunch of assorted items. I got a cute hooded jacket (too lazy to take a pic) and there were a few tops for $29.97. A friend was shopping and found me a St. Johns top red tagged for $52! I can't figure out how to research it, but the orig price says $500.




I saw the same thing with Joie!! Basically everything that they got in was $29.97.


----------



## smalls

Nike free size 10.5 $49.97 before extra 30 percent off.  Pm for location.


----------



## natalia0128

I found this one at my rack 
55$ after 30% off.
 Do you think it look good for age between 20 to 26


----------



## natalia0128

By the way, what Is different between Kenneth Cole reaction and New York? Thank you


----------



## PetiteFromSF

natalia0128 said:


> I found this one at my rack
> 
> 55$ after 30% off.
> 
> Do you think it look good for age between 20 to 26




It could be styled


----------



## Derigueur

My finds today equipment jackets, Racheal Zoe jacket and equipment shirt along with some items for my daughter and mum bill for 9 items came to 280 said I save 1100 was happy with that here's my items the equip jacket 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
a little big but hey for the price...


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

natalia0128 said:


> I found this one at my rack
> 
> 55$ after 30% off.
> 
> Do you think it look good for age between 20 to 26




It looks a bit 'mature' looking buttoned." -- but i think it may be more age appropriate unbuttoned with a cute scarf or something!


----------



## sacko

yakusoku.af said:


> Wasn't busy this morning when I went. Found some random stuff but I only bought a tee.
> Moschino
> View attachment 3199527
> 
> View attachment 3199528
> 
> Charlotte Olympia
> View attachment 3199529
> 
> View attachment 3199530
> 
> Msgm heels
> View attachment 3199531
> 
> View attachment 3199532
> 
> Agl
> View attachment 3199533
> 
> View attachment 3199534
> 
> A steal for Isabel Marant Etoile
> View attachment 3199535
> 
> View attachment 3199536



WOW amazing finds!!! i was wonderinf if you can give me the location if you didnt buy the isabel marant jacket, thanks!


----------



## gquinn

I've been super busy the last few weeks but  I managed to get some AMAZING deals. To start, I found 9 penny items in less than 2 weeks!!! 

Please note I'm not a pro penny hunter but I do know the stock at my local NR very well as I go very often. Other than that, I look for items that have multiple clearance stickers on them. 

Also, before you PM me for a SKU, I find there is no point as all the items will show as sold-out, even though there may be stock in your local store. Every single item I found showed as out of stock. The only pair that was tagged a penny is the toddler sneakers. 

So here we go.... (Not in any particular order)

Steve Madden Odyssey boots
Steve Madden Skippur boots
Nine West Myrtle boots
Ugg Collection Concherra Weave boots
Sketchers light up sneakers
Louise et Cie Navaria boots
Enzo Angiolini Easayin boots
Salvatore Ferragamo velvet wedge sandals
BP Holgate boots


----------



## gquinn

Now for some designer finds...

Chloe mini Bridget for $314




Christian Louboutin Zoulou for $175, w&r



Chloe Lauren flats for $105, w&r



Herve Leger Delfine for $156




Haute Hippie silk shirts for $7



Stuart Weitzman Legacy flat for $19, mistag



Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## gquinn

Saw these Isabel Marant Dicker boots in olive, red tag for $199 in size 39. Pm for location.


----------



## ladycee

gquinn said:


> I've been super busy the last few weeks but  I managed to get some AMAZING deals. To start, I found 9 penny items in less than 2 weeks!!!
> 
> Please note I'm not a pro penny hunter but I do know the stock at my local NR very well as I go very often. Other than that, I look for items that have multiple clearance stickers on them.
> 
> Also, before you PM me for a SKU, I find there is no point as all the items will show as sold-out, even though there may be stock in your local store. Every single item I found showed as out of stock. The only pair that was tagged a penny is the toddler sneakers.
> 
> So here we go.... (Not in any particular order)
> 
> Steve Madden Odyssey boots
> Steve Madden Skippur boots
> Nine West Myrtle boots
> Ugg Collection Concherra Weave boots
> Sketchers light up sneakers
> Louise et Cie Navaria boots
> Enzo Angiolini Easayin boots
> Salvatore Ferragamo velvet wedge sandals
> BP Holgate boots
> View attachment 3200553
> View attachment 3200555
> View attachment 3200556
> View attachment 3200557
> View attachment 3200558
> View attachment 3200559
> View attachment 3200560




Love those wedge boots! You really scored


----------



## meowmix318

gquinn said:


> Now for some designer finds...
> 
> Chloe mini Bridget for $314
> View attachment 3200565
> View attachment 3200566
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Zoulou for $175, w&r
> View attachment 3200567
> 
> 
> Chloe Lauren flats for $105, w&r
> View attachment 3200568
> 
> 
> Herve Leger Delfine for $156
> View attachment 3200569
> View attachment 3200570
> 
> 
> Haute Hippie silk shirts for $7
> View attachment 3200571
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Legacy flat for $19, mistag
> View attachment 3200572
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Excellent deals! Thank you for sharing your finds


----------



## PetiteFromSF

gquinn said:


> Now for some designer finds...
> 
> Chloe mini Bridget for $314
> View attachment 3200565
> View attachment 3200566
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Zoulou for $175, w&r
> View attachment 3200567
> 
> 
> Chloe Lauren flats for $105, w&r
> View attachment 3200568
> 
> 
> Herve Leger Delfine for $156
> View attachment 3200569
> View attachment 3200570
> 
> 
> Haute Hippie silk shirts for $7
> View attachment 3200571
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Legacy flat for $19, mistag
> View attachment 3200572
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




You had a major score this haul!! Congrats  love everything! You have fab taste


----------



## gquinn

ladycee said:


> Love those wedge boots! You really scored



Thanks! Those are going to be an Xmas gift for one of my sisters



meowmix318 said:


> Excellent deals! Thank you for sharing your finds




Thank you! I try to share my designer deals as much as possible as I love seeing the treasures all the other ladies find. This thread gives me hope in finding things I never knew could be found at the rack! Still waiting for the day I find Valentino Rockstuds...


----------



## yakusoku.af

sacko said:


> WOW amazing finds!!! i was wonderinf if you can give me the location if you didnt buy the isabel marant jacket, thanks!




Sorry another member messaged me yesterday for the location and she said she was able to get it. Maybe you can use the UPC number for a search and send?


----------



## peacelovesequin

gquinn said:


> I've been super busy the last few weeks but  I managed to get some AMAZING deals. To start, I found 9 penny items in less than 2 weeks!!!
> 
> Please note I'm not a pro penny hunter but I do know the stock at my local NR very well as I go very often. Other than that, I look for items that have multiple clearance stickers on them.
> 
> Also, before you PM me for a SKU, I find there is no point as all the items will show as sold-out, even though there may be stock in your local store. Every single item I found showed as out of stock. The only pair that was tagged a penny is the toddler sneakers.
> 
> So here we go.... (Not in any particular order)
> 
> Steve Madden Odyssey boots
> Steve Madden Skippur boots
> Nine West Myrtle boots
> Ugg Collection Concherra Weave boots
> Sketchers light up sneakers
> Louise et Cie Navaria boots
> Enzo Angiolini Easayin boots
> Salvatore Ferragamo velvet wedge sandals
> BP Holgate boots
> View attachment 3200553
> View attachment 3200555
> View attachment 3200556
> View attachment 3200557
> View attachment 3200558
> View attachment 3200559
> View attachment 3200560




Great finds gquinn!  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## aprilludgate

gquinn said:


> I've been super busy the last few weeks but  I managed to get some AMAZING deals. To start, I found 9 penny items in less than 2 weeks!!!
> 
> Please note I'm not a pro penny hunter but I do know the stock at my local NR very well as I go very often. Other than that, I look for items that have multiple clearance stickers on them.
> 
> Also, before you PM me for a SKU, I find there is no point as all the items will show as sold-out, even though there may be stock in your local store. Every single item I found showed as out of stock. The only pair that was tagged a penny is the toddler sneakers.
> 
> So here we go.... (Not in any particular order)
> 
> Steve Madden Odyssey boots
> Steve Madden Skippur boots
> Nine West Myrtle boots
> Ugg Collection Concherra Weave boots
> Sketchers light up sneakers
> Louise et Cie Navaria boots
> Enzo Angiolini Easayin boots
> Salvatore Ferragamo velvet wedge sandals
> BP Holgate boots
> View attachment 3200553
> View attachment 3200555
> View attachment 3200556
> View attachment 3200557
> View attachment 3200558
> View attachment 3200559
> View attachment 3200560




Woooowwww great finds [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## mpepe32

aprilludgate said:


> I did manage to find this bag W&R for around $268 after PA today!!


That's amazing!  Which rack did you find the Chloe at?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Burberry scarfs not red tagged


----------



## Colaluvstrvl




----------



## LuxeDeb

gquinn said:


> Now for some designer finds...
> 
> Chloe mini Bridget for $314
> View attachment 3200565
> View attachment 3200566
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Zoulou for $175, w&r
> View attachment 3200567
> 
> 
> Chloe Lauren flats for $105, w&r
> View attachment 3200568
> 
> 
> Herve Leger Delfine for $156
> View attachment 3200569
> View attachment 3200570
> 
> 
> Haute Hippie silk shirts for $7
> View attachment 3200571
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Legacy flat for $19, mistag
> View attachment 3200572
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Wow, you scored! That Herve Leger is insanely cute & who could pass up Loubs and the Chloe mini for those prices!


----------



## Lani86

Does anyone know if the 30% will still apply in stores tomorrow as well? Or just online?


----------



## louvigilante

Found a few things but haven't had a chance to post: 
RM Perry satchel for 82$


RM mini quilted affair $42


Burberry little crush $152



Prices after discount.


----------



## TinksDelite

Gucci wedges $133


----------



## marcj

gquinn said:


> Now for some designer finds...
> 
> Chloe mini Bridget for $314
> View attachment 3200565
> View attachment 3200566
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Zoulou for $175, w&r
> View attachment 3200567
> 
> 
> Chloe Lauren flats for $105, w&r
> View attachment 3200568
> 
> 
> Herve Leger Delfine for $156
> View attachment 3200569
> View attachment 3200570
> 
> 
> Haute Hippie silk shirts for $7
> View attachment 3200571
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Legacy flat for $19, mistag
> View attachment 3200572
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Awesome finds !! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## aprilludgate

mpepe32 said:


> That's amazing!  Which rack did you find the Chloe at?




I found it in downtown San Fran pre sale. Just got it price adjusted for the Black Friday sale.


----------



## lovemelon

tons of shinola watches for the pfer who was looking for them


----------



## lovemelon

thrse found at Dulles rack and they are all red tagged, didn't buy


----------



## aprilludgate

hey guys. I know this forum is to just post finds that we purchased or are available for purchase at the store but I'm honestly conflicted. I'll delete this post if it's against rules but I have no idea if I should get this clutch or not and I really trust all your opinions. It's gonna come out to around 280 after the extra 30..what do you think?


----------



## LuxeDeb

aprilludgate said:


> View attachment 3200967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys. I know this forum is to just post finds that we purchased or are available for purchase at the store but I'm honestly conflicted. I'll delete this post if it's against rules but I have no idea if I should get this clutch or not and I really trust all your opinions. It's gonna come out to around 280 after the extra 30..what do you think?




Totally! It's gorgeous! Although unless you have it on hold it's probably already gone at this price.


----------



## krisvoys

lovemelon said:


> View attachment 3200961
> View attachment 3200962
> View attachment 3200965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thrse found at Dulles rack and they are all red tagged, didn't buy



Do you remember the size and price of the Stuart weitzmans?!


----------



## krisvoys

krisvoys said:


> Do you remember the size and price of the Stuart weitzmans?!



Nm just noticed the size, too small for me!


----------



## lovemelon

krisvoys said:


> Do you remember the size and price of the Stuart weitzmans?!




Was size 7.5 and was $75 after the extra 30%


----------



## sparksfly

louvigilante said:


> Found a few things but haven't had a chance to post:
> RM Perry satchel for 82$
> View attachment 3200857
> 
> RM mini quilted affair $42
> View attachment 3200862
> 
> Burberry little crush $152
> View attachment 3200863
> 
> 
> Prices after discount.




Is the Burberry assorted? Could I have the sku if not.


----------



## peacelovesequin

lovemelon said:


> View attachment 3200961
> View attachment 3200962
> View attachment 3200965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thrse found at Dulles rack and they are all red tagged, didn't buy




If anyone needs the UPC or another location for the J Brand Jacket DM me.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Do you have to go to the store to do PAs? Can you do it via phone/CS? I'm having trouble at the branch I frequent. They said they won't do adjustments on penny finds since those are "incorrect" tags.  Granted the UPCs are different but it's the exact same item down to the description...


----------



## louvigilante

sparksfly said:


> Is the Burberry assorted? Could I have the sku if not.




I'm sorry, it was a W&R.


----------



## lovemelon

Can someone tell me how to know if an item will ring up for a penny??


----------



## jorton

Ted baker watch. I really like this and it's a nice watch for the price. It was blue tagged $99 but I was ecstatic when it came up in the app as $59 and with 30% off it was $40&#128556;


----------



## yakusoku.af

Stopped by again lol I needed to do an online return 
Via Spiga sneakers 




Small RM bag tag was hard to take a picture of because it was just a a sticker in the pocket $58




AGL


7 for all mankind leather jacket, they had a L and XL 




$20 Joes


----------



## yakusoku.af

More 
St. John 




Isabel Marant Etoile




Valentino bracelets are still there


----------



## yakusoku.af

If anyone else sees Isabel Marant Dicker boots can you DM me? I think the ones from earlier sold because they couldn't find it when I called to check. 
TiA!!!


----------



## krisvoys

That St. John jacket/sweater is gorgeous!!


----------



## natalia0128

Diane Von furstenberg
$111.91 before 30%


----------



## natalia0128

M missoni


----------



## oliviay

jealous to not have nordstrom rack where i live in canada... we are only just about to get saks off fifth but from what i can tell that store is not as good.


----------



## natalia0128

206.25 before 30%


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy cow - that's a great haul!!!



gquinn said:


> Now for some designer finds...
> 
> Chloe mini Bridget for $314
> View attachment 3200565
> View attachment 3200566
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Zoulou for $175, w&r
> View attachment 3200567
> 
> 
> Chloe Lauren flats for $105, w&r
> View attachment 3200568
> 
> 
> Herve Leger Delfine for $156
> View attachment 3200569
> View attachment 3200570
> 
> 
> Haute Hippie silk shirts for $7
> View attachment 3200571
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Legacy flat for $19, mistag
> View attachment 3200572
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!





gquinn said:


> I've been super busy the last few weeks but  I managed to get some AMAZING deals. To start, I found 9 penny items in less than 2 weeks!!!
> 
> Please note I'm not a pro penny hunter but I do know the stock at my local NR very well as I go very often. Other than that, I look for items that have multiple clearance stickers on them.
> 
> Also, before you PM me for a SKU, I find there is no point as all the items will show as sold-out, even though there may be stock in your local store. Every single item I found showed as out of stock. The only pair that was tagged a penny is the toddler sneakers.
> 
> So here we go.... (Not in any particular order)
> 
> Steve Madden Odyssey boots
> Steve Madden Skippur boots
> Nine West Myrtle boots
> Ugg Collection Concherra Weave boots
> Sketchers light up sneakers
> Louise et Cie Navaria boots
> Enzo Angiolini Easayin boots
> Salvatore Ferragamo velvet wedge sandals
> BP Holgate boots
> View attachment 3200553
> View attachment 3200555
> View attachment 3200556
> View attachment 3200557
> View attachment 3200558
> View attachment 3200559
> View attachment 3200560


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Also wanted to share that Nordstrom Rack regrammed my picture on Insta!!!

Scored these lace-up Topshop refurb flats for just $11.88 after discounts. The SA and I burst out laughing when he rang them up because they were so cheap.


----------



## pecknnibble

[No more PMs please!]

Found this Valentino bag but will be returning it tomorrow in case anyone's interested. It's blue tag so you should still be able to get the 30% off. I'm not sure what style it is though. 





Also, I don't own any other Valentino bags but the glazing on the edges aren't straight. Not sure if this is normal for Valentino or not but just thought I'd bring it up.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I scored a Rick Owens jacket for $400+ but it's too small ... I'm going to ask my tailor too see if she can make the arms bigger in the fabric part... I tried finding others and no luck.

I also scored the black/white Veda jacket - not for a penny but about $60

Some frame jeans for $26, Vince leather leggings for $200 and T by Alexander Wang tees for about $17 and an IRO clay tee for $35

I never check the designer section but there was a lot of good stuff - great designers but nothing I really had to have


----------



## Litsa

Got this Rachel Roy draped leather jacket for $90 after the extra 30% off.

hautelookcdn.com/products/27050/large/4330834.jpg?interpolation=lanczos-none&output-quality=90


----------



## nova_girl

shoppinggalnyc said:


> *Also wanted to share that Nordstrom Rack regrammed my picture on Insta!!!*
> 
> Scored these lace-up Topshop refurb flats for just $11.88 after discounts. The SA and I burst out laughing when he rang them up because they were so cheap.



I saw that, congrats!


----------



## Cardinal

Spotted a Valentino Gryphon Fringe Leather Clutch for $669.97 red-tagged (so $468.98 after the additional 30% off thru Monday), originally $1895. PM for location!


----------



## bunnyr

natalia0128 said:


> I found this one at my rack
> 
> 55$ after 30% off.
> 
> Do you think it look good for age between 20 to 26




From the pic that pattern made my eye uncomfortable and it looks kinda frumpy on the model


----------



## LuxeDeb

Cardinal said:


> Spotted a Valentino Gryphon Fringe Leather Clutch for $669.97 red-tagged (so $468.98 after the additional 30% off thru Monday), originally $1895. PM for location!




I pmed you!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Cardinal said:


> Spotted a Valentino Gryphon Fringe Leather Clutch for $669.97 red-tagged (so $468.98 after the additional 30% off thru Monday), originally $1895. PM for location!




Is this the beetle bag or the gryphon bag? I cannot quite tell from the side pic.


----------



## pecknnibble

LuxeDeb said:


> Is this the beetle bag or the gryphon bag? I cannot quite tell from the side pic.




Looks like the scarab one to me.


----------



## aprilludgate

LuxeDeb said:


> Totally! It's gorgeous! Although unless you have it on hold it's probably already gone at this price.




Thanks so much for your push! I'm so glad I got it. Totally in love


----------



## Cardinal

LuxeDeb said:


> Is this the beetle bag or the gryphon bag? I cannot quite tell from the side pic.




Oops, yes, it might be the scarab! I didn't look closely at it.


----------



## Dahls

gottaluvmybags said:


> I scored a Rick Owens jacket for $400+ but it's too small ... I'm going to ask my tailor too see if she can make the arms bigger in the fabric part... I tried finding others and no luck.
> 
> I also scored the black/white Veda jacket - not for a penny but about $60
> 
> Some frame jeans for $26, Vince leather leggings for $200 and T by Alexander Wang tees for about $17 and an IRO clay tee for $35
> 
> I never check the designer section but there was a lot of good stuff - great designers but nothing I really had to have



Any chance you could give me the sku for the Rick Owens, I've been on the hunt for ages with no luck...


----------



## Michelle1x

jorton said:


> Ted baker watch. I really like this and it's a nice watch for the price. It was blue tagged $99 but I was ecstatic when it came up in the app as $59 and with 30% off it was $40&#128556;



Thats actually a beautiful Ted Baker watch.  That watch looks *MUCH* more expensive than it is, even before the discounts.

Thats the secret of Nordstrom, to me.  Nordstrom buyers find high quality merchandise which approximates the current designer trends for much less $$.  Neimans never did that.


----------



## meowmix318

Tomorrow is the last day of the 30% off special and I have been at the 3 locations nearest to me a few times during this weekend and during the 7 day price adjustment week. Does anyone think there may be new items added that is worth me going to one location (or 2) tomorrow?


----------



## sacko

yakusoku.af said:


> Sorry another member messaged me yesterday for the location and she said she was able to get it. Maybe you can use the UPC number for a search and send?



Ohh ok Thanks! yeah i will try the UPC.


----------



## bastardino6

Stumbled upon this thread,  I love it!  I found this lambskin and shearling Salvatore Ferragamo jacket at the last extra 25% off clearance event.  About $750 from $4200, I could not pass it up. 

Happy hunting, everyone!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

meowmix318 said:


> Tomorrow is the last day of the 30% off special and I have been at the 3 locations nearest to me a few times during this weekend and during the 7 day price adjustment week. Does anyone think there may be new items added that is worth me going to one location (or 2) tomorrow?



Never hurts to look 

I was shocked to still find some awesome deals post-holiday shopping craziness.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

meowmix318 said:


> Tomorrow is the last day of the 30% off special and I have been at the 3 locations nearest to me a few times during this weekend and during the 7 day price adjustment week. Does anyone think there may be new items added that is worth me going to one location (or 2) tomorrow?



I think we frequent the same NRs. Did you find anything good? I didn't really find anything I liked or see anything new. I went twice: Friday morning and Sunday morning.


----------



## meowmix318

elisainthecity said:


> Never hurts to look
> 
> I was shocked to still find some awesome deals post-holiday shopping craziness.



Thank you. I think I may just check out one of the locations.


----------



## meowmix318

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I think we frequent the same NRs. Did you find anything good? I didn't really find anything I liked or see anything new. I went twice: Friday morning and Sunday morning.



I frequent the Pasadena, West Covina and occasionally the Upland location (although I love the one in Costa Mesa the most). I did get a Burberry skirt but shown as none in stock on the app. Found some cute dresses (Hugo Boss and Ted Baker) but weren't in my size. But did end up getting 2 dresses but nothing really good like what I have been seeing in this thread (and other than my luck with the Burberry skirt that I paid at about 10% of the retail after price adjustment)


----------



## remy12

gquinn said:


> Now for some designer finds...
> 
> Chloe mini Bridget for $314
> View attachment 3200565
> View attachment 3200566
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Zoulou for $175, w&r
> View attachment 3200567
> 
> 
> Chloe Lauren flats for $105, w&r
> View attachment 3200568
> 
> 
> Herve Leger Delfine for $156
> View attachment 3200569
> View attachment 3200570
> 
> 
> Haute Hippie silk shirts for $7
> View attachment 3200571
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Legacy flat for $19, mistag
> View attachment 3200572
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Amazing finds. Congrats.


----------



## gquinn

Thank you all!! 



elisainthecity said:


> You had a major score this haul!! Congrats  love everything! You have fab taste







peacelovesequin said:


> Great finds gquinn!  Thanks for sharing with us!







aprilludgate said:


> Woooowwww great finds [emoji16][emoji16]







LuxeDeb said:


> Wow, you scored! That Herve Leger is insanely cute & who could pass up Loubs and the Chloe mini for those prices!







marcj said:


> Awesome finds !! [emoji7][emoji7]







shoppinggalnyc said:


> Holy cow - that's a great haul!!!







remy12 said:


> Amazing finds. Congrats.


----------



## mharri20

gquinn said:


> Now for some designer finds...
> 
> Chloe mini Bridget for $314
> View attachment 3200565
> View attachment 3200566
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Zoulou for $175, w&r
> View attachment 3200567
> 
> 
> Chloe Lauren flats for $105, w&r
> View attachment 3200568
> 
> 
> Herve Leger Delfine for $156
> View attachment 3200569
> View attachment 3200570
> 
> 
> Haute Hippie silk shirts for $7
> View attachment 3200571
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Legacy flat for $19, mistag
> View attachment 3200572
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Between these amazing designer finds and all of the penny scores, you had an AMAZING haul! Those louboutins are to die for (although I think I may roll my ankle if I tried to wear them haha)!



gottaluvmybags said:


> I scored a Rick Owens jacket for $400+ but it's too small ... I'm going to ask my tailor too see if she can make the arms bigger in the fabric part... I tried finding others and no luck.
> 
> I also scored the black/white Veda jacket - not for a penny but about $60
> 
> Some frame jeans for $26, Vince leather leggings for $200 and T by Alexander Wang tees for about $17 and an IRO clay tee for $35
> 
> I never check the designer section but there was a lot of good stuff - great designers but nothing I really had to have



That's a great price for RO! You should share a picture when you get the chance  Hope the tailor can fix it for you so it fits! That Veda is still amazing for $60. I have the longer sleeve version of the IRO tee that I got on Poshmark...you'll love yours!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Also wanted to share that Nordstrom Rack regrammed my picture on Insta!!!
> 
> Scored these lace-up Topshop refurb flats for just $11.88 after discounts. The SA and I burst out laughing when he rang them up because they were so cheap.



Woohoo! I saw that they regrammed you and showed my husband like "oh I know her!!" haha.



bastardino6 said:


> Stumbled upon this thread,  I love it!  I found this lambskin and shearling Salvatore Ferragamo jacket at the last extra 25% off clearance event.  About $750 from $4200, I could not pass it up.
> 
> Happy hunting, everyone!



That jacket is absolutely amazing! What a great find. My husband found a John Varvatos shearling and leather jacket at the rack this weekend, but it was still $1500 and he didn't need it THAT bad lol. It hurt him inside to let that one go...


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks guys - I'm such a Rack girl that I can't believe it took them this long to find something of mine to regram. I used to think they ignored me because I share penny finds on Insta LOL. 



mharri20 said:


> Woohoo! I saw that they regrammed you and showed my husband like "oh I know her!!" haha.





nova_girl said:


> I saw that, congrats!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

meowmix318 said:


> I frequent the Pasadena, West Covina and occasionally the Upland location (although I love the one in Costa Mesa the most). I did get a Burberry skirt but shown as none in stock on the app. Found some cute dresses (Hugo Boss and Ted Baker) but weren't in my size. But did end up getting 2 dresses but nothing really good like what I have been seeing in this thread (and other than my luck with the Burberry skirt that I paid at about 10% of the retail after price adjustment)




I live closest to the Pasadena and West Covina ones, but work near the Glendale location. I love going to the Costa Mesa location because I always find designer shoes whenever I go, but I don't go often since it's an hour away without traffic.


----------



## bakeacookie

Costa Mesa does have awesome shoes. Haha.


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> Costa Mesa does have awesome shoes. Haha.



Do you live near that location?


----------



## meowmix318

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I live closest to the Pasadena and West Covina ones, but work near the Glendale location. I love going to the Costa Mesa location because I always find designer shoes whenever I go, but I don't go often since it's an hour away without traffic.



I am not a fan of the Glendale location. Never see anything that I like and I haven't seen any of the high end brands. But I do like the Burbank location. But just a bit far for me.


----------



## bakeacookie

meowmix318 said:


> Do you live near that location?



30 minutes away with decent traffic. 45+ if the 405 is packed. 

I actually used to go a couple times a month, almost every weekend if DBF is up to shopping with me.  Found the best shoe finds there, for men, women, and children!

There's good clothing finds too, if you're willing to dig. I find the best handbags are always gone quick, so I don't look much there.


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> 30 minutes away with decent traffic. 45+ if the 405 is packed.
> 
> I actually used to go a couple times a month, almost every weekend if DBF is up to shopping with me.  Found the best shoe finds there, for men, women, and children!
> 
> There's good clothing finds too, if you're willing to dig. I find the best handbags are always gone quick, so I don't look much there.



Wow that's pretty dedicated. I just go once in a while when I'm in Orange County. I live in San Gabriel Valley. My mom and I love the South Coast Plaza and always stop by when we are there.


----------



## bakeacookie

meowmix318 said:


> Wow that's pretty dedicated. I just go once in a while when I'm in Orange County. I live in San Gabriel Valley. My mom and I love the South Coast Plaza and always stop by when we are there.




That's why I went so often, I was always at SCP, so I figured we might as well drop by Metro Pointe. 

I have friends in the area, so I'm always in the area.


----------



## v24

Are the worn and refinished tags eligible for the 30% discount also? I took 2 pairs of Zella leggings to the cash register, and they said the discount only applied to the small online blue tags.


----------



## bakeacookie

I got a no on w&r, but some people were able to get them.


----------



## buyingpig

v24 said:


> Are the worn and refinished tags eligible for the 30% discount also? I took 2 pairs of Zella leggings to the cash register, and they said the discount only applied to the small online blue tags.



All my stores took 30% off W&R tags. You can try to speak to a manager, explain you found many W&R items on the "online arrival" rack... if that's how your store organize them. 

Although, at the end of the day, it's still up to the store whether they apply that discount or not.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bakeacookie said:


> I got a no on w&r, but some people were able to get them.



I was able to on Saturday. Perhaps it depends on the associate/store?


----------



## bakeacookie

elisainthecity said:


> I was able to on Saturday. Perhaps it depends on the associate/store?




Yeah. It was Lakewood that didn't want to do designer or w&r so it is store dependent.


----------



## v24

Thanks! I wish their policy was more consistent across stores. It was only $10-12 for the leggings, so I am not extremely bummed out by it. The items were also hanging in the "online arrival" rack, which was filled with other w&r items.


----------



## aprilludgate

So apparently Nordstrom card holders (level two and above) get a 10 points day today!


----------



## AnnaFreud

aprilludgate said:


> So apparently Nordstrom card holders (level two and above) get a 10 points day today!




Only online though. Got my email this morning.


----------



## aprilludgate

AnnaFreud said:


> Only online though. Got my email this morning.




Thanks for clarifying!! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## peacelovesequin

v24 said:


> Are the worn and refinished tags eligible for the 30% discount also? I took 2 pairs of Zella leggings to the cash register, and they said the discount only applied to the small online blue tags.



Yes. I brought a pair of W&R heels and they applied the 30% discount.


----------



## pecknnibble

Has anyone had problems returning a high end designer bag? I tried to return one today (the Valentino bag) and they told me I had to go back to the original store of purchase. That makes me nervous in case they think it's fake or something!


----------



## IStuckACello

pecknnibble said:


> Has anyone had problems returning a high end designer bag? I tried to return one today (the Valentino bag) and they told me I had to go back to the original store of purchase. That makes me nervous in case they think it's fake or something!




That's weird-who said that? A manager? As far as I know the original store takes a hit. I've heard a long time ago as an employee they would ask employees using the discount to return at the original full line stores so the other store wouldn't take a return hit. Maybe they've changed it back. Why did they tell you that??? They can always look up the original transaction via camera to see its the same bag...


----------



## olalahia

pecknnibble said:


> Has anyone had problems returning a high end designer bag? I tried to return one today (the Valentino bag) and they told me I had to go back to the original store of purchase. That makes me nervous in case they think it's fake or something!




I tried to return a Marc jacob bag. But they told me that i can't return it, because the bag was damaged! The tiny scratch was already on when i bought the bag!!!


----------



## buyingpig

olalahia said:


> I tried to return a Marc jacob bag. But they told me that i can't return it, because the bag was damaged! The tiny scratch was already on when i bought the bag!!!



Wow.. I never had problem return anything at my rack. The only time it happened was when I got a pair of mismatched shoes (0.5 size off). When I went back the next day to return, they made me go to the original store of purchase.


----------



## pecknnibble

IStuckACello said:


> That's weird-who said that? A manager? As far as I know the original store takes a hit. I've heard a long time ago as an employee they would ask employees using the discount to return at the original full line stores so the other store wouldn't take a return hit. Maybe they've changed it back. Why did they tell you that??? They can always look up the original transaction via camera to see its the same bag...






olalahia said:


> I tried to return a Marc jacob bag. But they told me that i can't return it, because the bag was damaged! The tiny scratch was already on when i bought the bag!!!




Yea it's so weird. She just said they didn't have what they needed to verify it. That made me really suspicious so now I'm on my way to the original store to return it! What a pain!


----------



## bakeacookie

I return designer things to whatever rack I happen to be by and haven't gotten any issues about that.


----------



## pecknnibble

bakeacookie said:


> I return designer things to whatever rack I happen to be by and haven't gotten any issues about that.




Yea I think it was just that particular location, which I never go to but just happened to be by. I went back to the original store and they didn't have to verify anything and they were super nice about it. It was just like any other return. I think some stores are just more strict than others (like how some locations won't discount designers). Wish there was some consistency but glad it's all done with! [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

If we learned anything this week it's that the Rack is very inconsistent.


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> If we learned anything this week it's that the Rack is very inconsistent.




Agreed be happy that I haven't had bad experiences yet.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi all - I haven't had a chance to read the thread but I wanted to mention the RO jacket and IRO Clay shirt are both assorted skus - sorry!  Here is the Veda 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3202053


----------



## meowmix318

pecknnibble said:


> Has anyone had problems returning a high end designer bag? I tried to return one today (the Valentino bag) and they told me I had to go back to the original store of purchase. That makes me nervous in case they think it's fake or something!




Never had a problem. I returned a Marc Jacob bag (not Marc by Marc Jacob) that I got in Denver while vacationing and returned it at a store in So Cal two months later. 

I am sorry that you had problems. What location is this by the way?


----------



## hongc2

bakeacookie said:


> If we learned anything this week it's that the Rack is very inconsistent.



Agreed! I have multiple racks in my area and sometimes I feel like the store managers or SAs make up random policies.


----------



## NANI1972

I returned two pairs of high end shoes today and was told I might have to take them back to a regular nordies, the SA asked a manager for the ok to take them back. WTH? I bought them from NR so it makes no sense that I shouldn't be a able to return them there.


----------



## krissa

pecknnibble said:


> Has anyone had problems returning a high end designer bag? I tried to return one today (the Valentino bag) and they told me I had to go back to the original store of purchase. That makes me nervous in case they think it's fake or something!



was it purchased at the rack? they sometimes do that if it was purchased at the full line store.


----------



## krissa

I found this great dress for $54 before discounts today after ordering about 10 of them online for a wedding this weekend. 

http://www.dillards.com/p/adrianna-papell-geometric-halter-blouson-gown/504905788

This was the Joie I got Saturday for $30 (not part of CTR)

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1214142/joie-kinza-jacket

Btw working Clear the Rack and all the Thanksgiving, Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales, I am officially shopped out, lol. I never thought that was possible.


----------



## pecknnibble

meowmix318 said:


> Never had a problem. I returned a Marc Jacob bag (not Marc by Marc Jacob) that I got in Denver while vacationing and returned it at a store in So Cal two months later.
> 
> I am sorry that you had problems. What location is this by the way?




The rack at Orange, CA



krissa said:


> was it purchased at the rack? they sometimes do that if it was purchased at the full line store.




No, they were purchased from rack. I ended up returning at the original store and the lady said sometimes if the price tag doesn't scan a picture (i.e. assorted or haute look return), they can't confirm it's the exact item so they might ask you to go to the original rack store. If that were the case, they should just make tags more unique and take a picture. It's so easy with technology these days.


----------



## pecknnibble

NANI1972 said:


> I returned two pairs of high end shoes today and was told I might have to take them back to a regular nordies, the SA asked a manager for the ok to take them back. WTH? I bought them from NR so it makes no sense that I shouldn't be a able to return them there.




Wow that really doesn't make sense. Why would you need to take them to Nordstrom if they're from NR?! What brand/price if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## meowmix318

pecknnibble said:


> The rack at Orange, CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they were purchased from rack. I ended up returning at the original store and the lady said sometimes if the price tag doesn't scan a picture (i.e. assorted or haute look return), they can't confirm its the exact item so they might ask you to go to the original rack store. If that were the case, they should just make tags more unique and take a picture. It's so easy with technology these days.



That's odd, actually The Rack at Orange was where I ended up returning that Marc Jacobs bag that I got in Denver while I was on vacation back in September (bought it during their triple points week). Ended up deciding that I didn't want it and returned it. The employee who helped me was surprised that I wanted to return a designer brand, lol, and said I got a good deal on it. She was really nice and took care of my transaction without any problem.


----------



## ladybeaumont

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi all - I haven't had a chance to read the thread but I wanted to mention the RO jacket and IRO Clay shirt are both assorted skus - sorry!  Here is the Veda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202053



Thanks! Darn there's one my size but I guess there's no additional 30% if ordered tomorrow?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

ladybeaumont said:


> Thanks! Darn there's one my size but I guess there's no additional 30% if ordered tomorrow?




What size?  If you call in California you can still get it it's worth a shot...


----------



## ladybeaumont

gottaluvmybags said:


> What size?  If you call in California you can still get it it's worth a shot...



The Petite or Small. There's one in here but it should be closed by now.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

ladybeaumont said:


> The Petite or Small. There's one in Chicago but it should be closed by now.




Ask them to put the order in maybe?


----------



## pecknnibble

meowmix318 said:


> That's odd, actually The Rack at Orange was where I ended up returning that Marc Jacobs bag that I got in Denver while I was on vacation back in September (bought it during their triple points week). Ended up deciding that I didn't want it and returned it. The employee who helped me was surprised that I wanted to return a designer brand, lol, and said I got a good deal on it. She was really nice and took care of my transaction without any problem.




Wow maybe I just got unlucky. It was a guy SA who helped me out but the manager, who was a female, was really rude and unfriendly. Maybe the Black Friday weekend just wore them out.


----------



## Shinz

pecknnibble said:


> Wow maybe I just got unlucky. It was a guy SA who helped me out but the manager, who was a female, was really rude and unfriendly. Maybe the Black Friday weekend just wore them out.




There's a female manager at Orange who is an absolutely horrible person, and so incredibly rude. I've had multiple encounters of poor customer service from her, so I think you may have met her too.

The last time they had the $199 Marc Jacobs bags, I bought one at another store and my sister wanted one too, so we found out Orange had one and drove out there. The price was marked higher but rang at $199. The SA was going to sell it to me but this lady stepped in and said they couldn't sell Marc Jacobs that cheap. I explained how I had bought it at another store at that price. I showed them the receipt with the same item number but she still refused to sell us the bag. I asked for a manager and she told me she was the manager on duty. She was so rude and did not apologize at all. She took the bag to the back and the item later showed up as not being available in Orange. Who knows, maybe she bought it herself.


----------



## hongc2

Shinz said:


> There's a female manager at Orange who is an absolutely horrible person, and so incredibly rude. I've had multiple encounters of poor customer service from her, so I think you may have met her too.
> 
> The last time they had the $199 Marc Jacobs bags, I bought one at another store and my sister wanted one too, so we found out Orange had one and drove out there. The price was marked higher but rang at $199. The SA was going to sell it to me but this lady stepped in and said they couldn't sell Marc Jacobs that cheap. I explained how I had bought it at another store at that price. I showed them the receipt with the same item number but she still refused to sell us the bag. I asked for a manager and she told me she was the manager on duty. She was so rude and did not apologize at all. She took the bag to the back and the item later showed up as not being available in Orange. Who knows, maybe she bought it herself.



wow! that's so rude! they shouldn't have done that. if the bag rang up like that, they should honor and sell. so unfortunate that she was the manager too.


----------



## pecknnibble

Shinz said:


> There's a female manager at Orange who is an absolutely horrible person, and so incredibly rude. I've had multiple encounters of poor customer service from her, so I think you may have met her too.
> 
> The last time they had the $199 Marc Jacobs bags, I bought one at another store and my sister wanted one too, so we found out Orange had one and drove out there. The price was marked higher but rang at $199. The SA was going to sell it to me but this lady stepped in and said they couldn't sell Marc Jacobs that cheap. I explained how I had bought it at another store at that price. I showed them the receipt with the same item number but she still refused to sell us the bag. I asked for a manager and she told me she was the manager on duty. She was so rude and did not apologize at all. She took the bag to the back and the item later showed up as not being available in Orange. Who knows, maybe she bought it herself.



Lol! I have a feeling that was her. It wasn't even that she said told me to go back to the original store that bothered me, but just the way she said it. Also, I originally chose the wrong receipt on my email and she kind of tossed my phone on the table and was like "this is the wrong receipt". Even my husband thought she had a horrible demeanor. 

I'm sorry you lost out on that MJ bag. If it rang up $199, they definitely should have sold it to you. In that instance, I think you can complain to corporate or higher up. For penny items, I know it can be hit or miss (IMO, it's somewhat understandable if they "can't" sell them - I just wish they'd pull them off the floor), but they should definitely have sold you that MJ bag. Anyway, I'll definitely be avoiding that NR. 

Sorry to flood this forum with all this nonsense. Hope everyone had good finds from the weekend!


----------



## IStuckACello

I got the orangey red suede j brand posted , final price $104 after adjustments and a rust McGinn blazer for $21. I was eyeing the j brand but didn't want to pay full price for a color I couldn't match with everything . Now if I can find the rust colored Chloe scalloped flats I'll be a happy girl...


----------



## gottaluvmybags

They had these leather pants - no red tags  [
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]3202234[/ATTACH]


----------



## PetiteFromSF

pecknnibble said:


> Lol! I have a feeling that was her. It wasn't even that she said told me to go back to the original store that bothered me, but just the way she said it. Also, I originally chose the wrong receipt on my email and she kind of tossed my phone on the table and was like "this is the wrong receipt". Even my husband thought she had a horrible demeanor.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you lost out on that MJ bag. If it rang up $199, they definitely should have sold it to you. In that instance, I think you can complain to corporate or higher up. For penny items, I know it can be hit or miss (IMO, it's somewhat understandable if they "can't" sell them - I just wish they'd pull them off the floor), but they should definitely have sold you that MJ bag. Anyway, I'll definitely be avoiding that NR.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to flood this forum with all this nonsense. Hope everyone had good finds from the weekend!




Hope you all put in complaints about her. I'm sure there are numerous poor encounters (not limited to the forum) and the story can only be backed up with more stores. No one should be treated so poorly, especially when buying something!


----------



## meowmix318

I'm sorry to hear how this one manager is picking on fellow tpf members  please complain to Nordstrom about this. She needs to be retrained and probably demoted to a position she would be better suited for


----------



## pinky7129

How do you know if something went down in price and the 30% applies? I got a Chloe key thing that was 139 but rang up as 97, but I wanted to make sure I didn't miss out on the 30%...


----------



## morejunkny

pinky7129 said:


> How do you know if something went down in price and the 30% applies? I got a Chloe key thing that was 139 but rang up as 97, but I wanted to make sure I didn't miss out on the 30%...




30 percent off 139 makes the item 97.30.


----------



## pinky7129

morejunkny said:


> 30 percent off 139 makes the item 97.30.




So there's no way they just marked down the price and then that would be an additional 30%?


----------



## emnsee

gottaluvmybags said:


> They had these leather pants - no red tags  [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3202234[/ATTACH]




Are these the black Vince ones? I got them for $161 during the extra 30 off sale.

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/958157/vince-embossed-leather-pants


----------



## pinky7129

pinky7129 said:


> So there's no way they just marked down the price and then that would be an additional 30%?




My recept doesn't show the extra 30%


----------



## candy2100

The 30% off has to be subtracted by the cashier- I had that happen to me once and I turned around and went back to the cashier to adjust it.  They do it after they ring everything up.


----------



## kema042290

Has anyone been to the rack in Tulsa... The one near me is meh.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

emnsee said:


> Are these the black Vince ones? I got them for $161 during the extra 30 off sale.
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/958157/vince-embossed-leather-pants




Yep!  Those are it!  Crazy how much stuff is not tagged correctly!


----------



## AnnaFreud

pinky7129 said:


> How do you know if something went down in price and the 30% applies? I got a Chloe key thing that was 139 but rang up as 97, but I wanted to make sure I didn't miss out on the 30%...




I saw that Chloe key cles at my NR. It was red tagged for $97 so you should've gotten 30% off of that price.


----------



## hongc2

anyone here familiar with the racks in San Antonio, Tx? I am visiting and was wondering if it was any good? Thanks


----------



## deathcookie

found this cute Saint Laurent dress today - too bad I missed 30% by a day!!


----------



## bonheuriz

If I go to Rack store, can they help me locate an ASST SKU? Thanks!


----------



## jorton

bonheuriz said:


> If I go to Rack store, can they help me locate an ASST SKU? Thanks!



Probably not. Assorted skus could be anything. It would be tons of different brands or items but that have the same price.


----------



## bonheuriz

jorton said:


> Probably not. Assorted skus could be anything. It would be tons of different brands or items but that have the same price.



When I looked it up using App, I can see the item name and different size options. Will that information help?


----------



## LuxeDeb

deathcookie said:


> found this cute Saint Laurent dress today - too bad I missed 30% by a day!!



That is soooo cute! Awww on missing the 30%. I know that can make a difference. Did you buy it anyway? How much was it?


----------



## babycinnamon

kema042290 said:


> Has anyone been to the rack in Tulsa... The one near me is meh.




 Lots of Michael Kors bags, no high-end designer shoes (they have brands like Tory burch, Cole Haan, etc.).

There's also quite a bit of Hautelook returns in the clearance section so that's pretty disappointing. There's no full line Nordstrom in Oklahoma so I think that's why there's not so good full line transfer items?  

There's a pretty large section of plus-sized merchandise if you're looking for that stuff. 

Also..I feel like things take forever to be marked down. For example, there was a pair of Ugg boots that were red tagged clearance and it stayed at the same price for a long time. Also, I've seen Tory burch Reva flats with the scrunched heel red tag forever too. They're always there..never marked any lower.

I wouldn't recommend a special trip out just to check out the rack but if you're in the area you might check it out? I heard from a male SA that they get in Burberry stuff sometimes but he said the staff usually buys that stuff before it hits the floor. He was bummed because he doesn't work the shift that opens the boxes and sees everything firsthand. 

What rack is the one near you that is meh? OKC?


----------



## babycinnamon

bonheuriz said:


> If I go to Rack store, can they help me locate an ASST SKU? Thanks!







jorton said:


> Probably not. Assorted skus could be anything. It would be tons of different brands or items but that have the same price.




+1. Assorted SKUs cannot be searched. Sucks because lots of amazing items are assorted!


----------



## bonheuriz

babycinnamon said:


> +1. Assorted SKUs cannot be searched. Sucks because lots of amazing items are assorted!



that's too bad , but thank you ladies for answering me


----------



## kema042290

babycinnamon said:


> Lots of Michael Kors bags, no high-end designer shoes (they have brands like Tory burch, Cole Haan, etc.).
> 
> There's also quite a bit of Hautelook returns in the clearance section so that's pretty disappointing. There's no full line Nordstrom in Oklahoma so I think that's why there's not so good full line transfer items?
> 
> There's a pretty large section of plus-sized merchandise if you're looking for that stuff.
> 
> Also..I feel like things take forever to be marked down. For example, there was a pair of Ugg boots that were red tagged clearance and it stayed at the same price for a long time. Also, I've seen Tory burch Reva flats with the scrunched heel red tag forever too. They're always there..never marked any lower.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a special trip out just to check out the rack but if you're in the area you might check it out? I heard from a male SA that they get in Burberry stuff sometimes but he said the staff usually buys that stuff before it hits the floor. He was bummed because he doesn't work the shift that opens the boxes and sees everything firsthand.
> 
> What rack is the one near you that is meh? OKC?



I'm in okc now. I'm a new Yorker tho and our nr are pretty good. 

In okc I've gotten way better deals at TJ maxx and Marshalls. I brought some j brand jeans from one for 15 bucks.  

The shoes are the real deal in okc. I have gotten and seen designer shoes cheap in okc. I'm a bag person and have yet to find a good deal on a bag. 

Burberry seems to be really big here too but they never have anything cute.  I have been the the Houston galleria one a few times and I hate that one.


----------



## deathcookie

LuxeDeb said:


> That is soooo cute! Awww on missing the 30%. I know that can make a difference. Did you buy it anyway? How much was it?


I got it but it's still expensive for my blood ($450, was $3000).  Will debate but it fit me like a glove....


----------



## LuxeDeb

deathcookie said:


> I got it but it's still expensive for my blood ($450, was $3000).  Will debate but it fit me like a glove....



Eeeee! Now missing the 30% does hurt. It's still pretty fabulous though and that is 85% off! Saint Laurent love


----------



## Lushi

W&R, $230 plus tax. I missed the 30% off, but I don't think it would be there yesterday anyways. Love studs


----------



## pecknnibble

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3202800
> 
> W&R, $230 plus tax. I missed the 30% off, but I don't think it would be there yesterday anyways. Love studs




Nice find and great price anyway [emoji4] I have the same color in the kitten heels and love them!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3202800
> 
> W&R, $230 plus tax. I missed the 30% off, but I don't think it would be there yesterday anyways. Love studs




That's such a great deal. Looks great!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3202800
> 
> W&R, $230 plus tax. I missed the 30% off, but I don't think it would be there yesterday anyways. Love studs



Congrats! Love them


----------



## amstevens714

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3202800
> 
> W&R, $230 plus tax. I missed the 30% off, but I don't think it would be there yesterday anyways. Love studs




Wow - gorgeous!


----------



## aejones8

Found these Kate Spade wedges for a penny today! Thought they were a steal at $38. But can't go wrong with a penny. Almost makes up for not finding anything over the 30% off sale the last few days.


----------



## vivelebag

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3202800
> 
> W&R, $230 plus tax. I missed the 30% off, but I don't think it would be there yesterday anyways. Love studs




Wow!!


----------



## vivelebag

aejones8 said:


> Found these Kate Spade wedges for a penny today! Thought they were a steal at $38. But can't go wrong with a penny. Almost makes up for not finding anything over the 30% off sale the last few days.




Cute!


----------



## olalahia

deathcookie said:


> I got it but it's still expensive for my blood ($450, was $3000).  Will debate but it fit me like a glove....




So cute!! Keep it!


----------



## amstevens714

aejones8 said:


> Found these Kate Spade wedges for a penny today! Thought they were a steal at $38. But can't go wrong with a penny. Almost makes up for not finding anything over the 30% off sale the last few days.




Cute and they look comfy!


----------



## Michelle1x

IStuckACello said:


> I got the orangey red suede j brand posted , final price $104 after adjustments and a rust McGinn blazer for $21. I was eyeing the j brand but didn't want to pay full price for a color I couldn't match with everything . Now if I can find the rust colored Chloe scalloped flats I'll be a happy girl...



Can you explain the rust McGinn blazer?  I like McGinn.  I haven't seen much around lately.


----------



## peacelovelo11

Hello. New to this forum. I'm located in southern cali and have gone to 2 different racks regularly and haven't found any high end designer bags or shoes. Do you know which locations get the best items?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Lucky! 



Lushi said:


> View attachment 3202800
> 
> W&R, $230 plus tax. I missed the 30% off, but I don't think it would be there yesterday anyways. Love studs


----------



## dee96789

All of you savvy shoppers have inspired me! I hit up then rack 3 times during the holiday CTR one to get a price adjust that I learned about here. Then I shopped!!! My three favorite items... 1.  Burberry harlesdale down coat...$995 retail, $280 after CTR discount. 2.  Ted Baker Leather Jacket with faux Pony detail (cow leather) $775 retail, $271. 3.  See by Chloe black Andrea bag $530 retail, $148 CTR.


----------



## Pejw

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3202800
> 
> W&R, $230 plus tax. I missed the 30% off, but I don't think it would be there yesterday anyways. Love studs



Can you please post SKU? I'm desperately trying to find one. Thank you!


----------



## meowmix318

peacelovelo11 said:


> Hello. New to this forum. I'm located in southern cali and have gone to 2 different racks regularly and haven't found any high end designer bags or shoes. Do you know which locations get the best items?




Try the location at Metro Pointe in Costa Mesa


----------



## meowmix318

dee96789 said:


> All of you savvy shoppers have inspired me! I hit up then rack 3 times during the holiday CTR one to get a price adjust that I learned about here. Then I shopped!!! My three favorite items... 1.  Burberry harlesdale down coat...$995 retail, $280 after CTR discount. 2.  Ted Baker Leather Jacket with faux Pony detail (cow leather) $775 retail, $271. 3.  See by Chloe black Andrea bag $530 retail, $148 CTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202900
> View attachment 3202901
> View attachment 3202902




Excellent finds!


----------



## IStuckACello

Michelle1x said:


> Can you explain the rust McGinn blazer?  I like McGinn.  I haven't seen much around lately.




Sure it looks like this, was a haute look item:


----------



## mharri20

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3202800
> 
> W&R, $230 plus tax. I missed the 30% off, but I don't think it would be there yesterday anyways. Love studs



Those are adorable! I have them in black and get a lot of wear out of them. Amazing price!!



aejones8 said:


> Found these Kate Spade wedges for a penny today! Thought they were a steal at $38. But can't go wrong with a penny. Almost makes up for not finding anything over the 30% off sale the last few days.



Gotta love Kate Spade for a penny!


----------



## deathcookie

peacelovelo11 said:


> Hello. New to this forum. I'm located in southern cali and have gone to 2 different racks regularly and haven't found any high end designer bags or shoes. Do you know which locations get the best items?


I think you can find gems in all locations, it's just the biggest ones like Metro Pointe and Woodland Hills get more inventory with designer goods so there is a higher likelihood. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Michelle1x

IStuckACello said:


> Sure it looks like this, was a haute look item:
> View attachment 3202980
> View attachment 3202981



Thx- I'll look around for it.

For whoever was asking about designer bags- I find the best selection of designer bags at Rack is after the Nordstrom designer finale sales which occur in January and July.  Thats in the real Nordstrom so Rack gets whatever didn't sell - then.  So thats around Feb and August.

I haven't seen any really exciting high end designer bags in any racks I frequent for over a month.  This year I bought a Bal and a Rockstud so there are plenty of designer items in my racks, just not this time of year.


----------



## aprilludgate

Anyone know anything about the scratch off?


----------



## Lushi

Pejw said:


> Can you please post SKU? I'm desperately trying to find one. Thank you!




Oops, I didn't save the label, it's all torned cause I start to wear them right after I paid. but I have this email receipt, I think this is the sku, good luck.


----------



## AnnaFreud

aprilludgate said:


> Anyone know anything about the scratch off?




I got one on Tuesday! It was $5 off $50 on your next purchase valid until 12/14/15. Not that exciting.


----------



## olalahia

AnnaFreud said:


> I got one on Tuesday! It was $5 off $50 on your next purchase valid until 12/14/15. Not that exciting.




They got the scratch off again! Got to visit my rack soon


----------



## krissa

Michelle1x said:


> Thx- I'll look around for it.
> 
> 
> 
> For whoever was asking about designer bags- I find the best selection of designer bags at Rack is after the Nordstrom designer finale sales which occur in January and July.  Thats in the real Nordstrom so Rack gets whatever didn't sell - then.  So thats around Feb and August.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any really exciting high end designer bags in any racks I frequent for over a month.  This year I bought a Bal and a Rockstud so there are plenty of designer items in my racks, just not this time of year.




I think you're right. I remember seeing so many goodies in February. I got a Stella Falabella and a friend snagged a Chloe Marcie hobo. Fingers crossed it happens again.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted this today 





And my big find! It's red tag $509. The accessories associate said it just came in today. Only 2 days after the sale ended lol I bought it anyways.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Michelle1x said:


> Thx- I'll look around for it.
> 
> 
> 
> For whoever was asking about designer bags- I find the best selection of designer bags at Rack is after the Nordstrom designer finale sales which occur in January and July.  Thats in the real Nordstrom so Rack gets whatever didn't sell - then.  So thats around Feb and August.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any really exciting high end designer bags in any racks I frequent for over a month.  This year I bought a Bal and a Rockstud so there are plenty of designer items in my racks, just not this time of year.




They had some designer bags on sale at my Nordstrom when I walked through today. Mostly Moschino though. Maybe they will end up at the rack in January.


----------



## Michelle1x

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted this today
> View attachment 3203499
> 
> View attachment 3203500
> 
> 
> And my big find! It's red tag $509. The accessories associate said it just came in today. Only 2 days after the sale ended lol I bought it anyways.
> View attachment 3203501



what size is that PS1, small med or large?  Doesn't look like the large.... small or medium?


----------



## littlecutie

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted this today
> View attachment 3203499
> 
> View attachment 3203500
> 
> 
> And my big find! It's red tag $509. The accessories associate said it just came in today. Only 2 days after the sale ended lol I bought it anyways.
> View attachment 3203501




Omggg great find !!! Congrats!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Michelle1x said:


> what size is that PS1, small med or large?  Doesn't look like the large.... small or medium?




It's a tiny. The strap is a lot shorter than my ps1 pouch. But good thing I'm short so it doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## yakusoku.af

littlecutie said:


> Omggg great find !!! Congrats!!!




Thank you! 
I haven't seen a Proenza bag here in a long time!


----------



## deathcookie

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted this today
> View attachment 3203499
> 
> View attachment 3203500
> 
> 
> And my big find! It's red tag $509. The accessories associate said it just came in today. Only 2 days after the sale ended lol I bought it anyways.
> View attachment 3203501


great find! Love the PS1 - congrats


----------



## yakusoku.af

deathcookie said:


> great find! Love the PS1 - congrats




Thank you!


----------



## Michelle1x

yakusoku.af said:


> It's a tiny. The strap is a lot shorter than my ps1 pouch. But good thing I'm short so it doesn't bother me too much.



Great- I like the smaller PS1's.  The large reminds me of those large Chloe's, too big for a handbag for my tastes.


----------



## ag681

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted this today
> View attachment 3203499
> 
> View attachment 3203500
> 
> 
> And my big find! It's red tag $509. The accessories associate said it just came in today. Only 2 days after the sale ended lol I bought it anyways.
> View attachment 3203501



LUCKY!! The day I don't go &#128584;


----------



## yakusoku.af

Michelle1x said:


> Great- I like the smaller PS1's.  The large reminds me of those large Chloe's, too big for a handbag for my tastes.




Me too! I had a Ps1 medium and it made me feel like I was going back to school. This is the perfect size for everyday for me.


----------



## yakusoku.af

ag681 said:


> LUCKY!! The day I don't go [emoji85]




I say the same thing whenever someone finds rockstuds here lol always the day I don't go


----------



## gquinn

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted this today
> View attachment 3203499
> 
> View attachment 3203500
> 
> 
> And my big find! It's red tag $509. The accessories associate said it just came in today. Only 2 days after the sale ended lol I bought it anyways.
> View attachment 3203501




Congrats! I bought the same one in black last year! It's super durable and easy care


----------



## gquinn

Spotted Stuart Weitzman nudist in a glittery fabric in size 5.5 for $110, blue tag. Pm me for store location.


----------



## ag681

yakusoku.af said:


> I say the same thing whenever someone finds rockstuds here lol always the day I don't go



I still keep an eye out for your size but haven't seen any &#128533;


----------



## yakusoku.af

ag681 said:


> I still keep an eye out for your size but haven't seen any [emoji53]




Thank you! 
The only ones I've seen were the crystal ones! They had the same rockstud sandals I posted a few weeks ago but they were a size 5. I think it's the same ones, maybe a reseller bought them and couldn't sell them so they returned it.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

yakusoku.af said:


> Thank you!
> The only ones I've seen were the crystal ones! They had the same rockstud sandals I posted a few weeks ago but they were a size 5. I think it's the same ones, maybe a reseller bought them and couldn't sell them so they returned it.




Were they the $600+ one?


----------



## yakusoku.af

elisainthecity said:


> Were they the $600+ one?




They were the gladiator sandal ones for around $350 white tag.  I posted them at the same time as the crystal ones.


----------



## twboi

Hey Ladies,

Can you guys help me decide if this is a keep or return? I got it during the black friday sale and came out to $145. I'm on the fence about them... so I need help! Thank you


----------



## gquinn

twboi said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Can you guys help me decide if this is a keep or return? I got it during the black friday sale and came out to $145. I'm on the fence about them... so I need help! Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3204669




Is this yellow? If so, I've seen a bunch of these at my rack and they aren't selling. If it was a smaller size, I think it would be more wearable. If you think you can get a lot of use out of it, keep. If not, return.


----------



## Cthai

Hey ladies, quick question do you know if the Nordstrom rack app scan works with the regular Nordstrom? I was at the regular Nordstrom today and scan an item just to see how much it was (PS1 clutch) and it came up to be around $200-ish but when the SA scan it came up around $500 the clutch was on sale I didn't buy it. But was curious why it scans on the app at a much lower price with the regular Nordstrom ticket


----------



## afsweet

Xs women's Burberry jacket. Very light material though so I passed.


----------



## afsweet

For anyone interested


----------



## dorres

stephc005 said:


> For anyone interested




Still available?


----------



## pcil

Cthai said:


> Hey ladies, quick question do you know if the Nordstrom rack app scan works with the regular Nordstrom? I was at the regular Nordstrom today and scan an item just to see how much it was (PS1 clutch) and it came up to be around $200-ish but when the SA scan it came up around $500 the clutch was on sale I didn't buy it. But was curious why it scans on the app at a much lower price with the regular Nordstrom ticket




I asked Nordstrom SA before and they said the app is only for Rack price. That means when the clutch is sent to NR, it would be at that $200ish price.


----------



## MrsCamilla

stephc005 said:


> Xs women's Burberry jacket. Very light material though so I passed.




I just purchased the jacket over the phone!! Thanks so much for posting, stephc005!  

I've been wanting a Burberry jacket for the longest time.  [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;


----------



## pecknnibble

pcil said:


> I asked Nordstrom SA before and they said the app is only for Rack price. That means when the clutch is sent to NR, it would be at that $200ish price.




Darn! That's an awesome price!! I just bought a ps1 clutch off the ps website and it was on sale for $450. Hopefully I'll find one at the rack sometime x)


----------



## bakeacookie

I exchanged a watch today, and it has a metal strap that needs to be sized. Will Nordstrom do the sizing? Do I need to bring the Nordstrom Rack receipt?


----------



## marcj

bakeacookie said:


> I exchanged a watch today, and it has a metal strap that needs to be sized. Will Nordstrom do the sizing? Do I need to bring the Nordstrom Rack receipt?




They should be able to do it for free for you ... I bought a Michele at the rack and brought it to the regular Nordstrom to get links taken out.


----------



## bakeacookie

marcj said:


> They should be able to do it for free for you ... I bought a Michele at the rack and brought it to the regular Nordstrom to get links taken out.




Thanks! I'll drop by this weekend!


----------



## pecknnibble

Does anyone know if the alterations for the Nordstrom card are by calendar year? I'm debating if I should use my alterations before the end of the year. Thanks in advance!


----------



## morejunkny

pecknnibble said:


> Does anyone know if the alterations for the Nordstrom card are by calendar year? I'm debating if I should use my alterations before the end of the year. Thanks in advance!




I believe that they are.


----------



## afsweet

MrsCamilla said:


> I just purchased the jacket over the phone!! Thanks so much for posting, stephc005!
> 
> I've been wanting a Burberry jacket for the longest time.  [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;


 
Awesome! Glad you got it. I rarely ever see Burberry jackets make it to clearance, especially in small sizes. Even the men's jackets sell out before markdowns! I wonder if when Burberry consolidates into 1 line if we'll see a big influx of merchandise at NR and outlets...


----------



## Fashionista365

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted this today
> View attachment 3203499
> 
> View attachment 3203500
> 
> 
> And my big find! It's red tag $509. The accessories associate said it just came in today. Only 2 days after the sale ended lol I bought it anyways.
> View attachment 3203501


beautiful bag


----------



## RackFanatic

Wanted to share this unicorn penny find with my fellow TPF'ers......Vince Overton booties in black. I nearly fainted at the register when they rang up to a penny.  lol


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> I exchanged a watch today, and it has a metal strap that needs to be sized. Will Nordstrom do the sizing? Do I need to bring the Nordstrom Rack receipt?




I just brought it in to the jewelry section of the closest full line store and they did it for me. No receipt necessary. Just tell them you got it at NR. Which watch did you get?


----------



## AnnaFreud

RackFanatic said:


> Wanted to share this unicorn penny find with my fellow TPF'ers......Vince Overton booties in black. I nearly fainted at the register when they rang up to a penny.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205294
> View attachment 3205296
> View attachment 3205297
> View attachment 3205298




Wow!! What an unbelievable deal for a nice black pair of leather boots. Congrats!


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> I just brought it in to the jewelry section of the closest full line store and they did it for me. No receipt necessary. Just tell them you got it at NR. Which watch did you get?






I got this for half off. [emoji4]


----------



## pepperdiva

RackFanatic said:


> Wanted to share this unicorn penny find with my fellow TPF'ers......Vince Overton booties in black. I nearly fainted at the register when they rang up to a penny.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205294
> View attachment 3205296
> View attachment 3205297
> View attachment 3205298




I love that you got change for a nickel!!


----------



## deathcookie

RackFanatic said:


> Wanted to share this unicorn penny find with my fellow TPF'ers......Vince Overton booties in black. I nearly fainted at the register when they rang up to a penny.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205294
> View attachment 3205296
> View attachment 3205297
> View attachment 3205298


Score!  Congrats! Wonder how many pennies they have in their till....


----------



## olalahia

RackFanatic said:


> Wanted to share this unicorn penny find with my fellow TPF'ers......Vince Overton booties in black. I nearly fainted at the register when they rang up to a penny.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205294
> View attachment 3205296
> View attachment 3205297
> View attachment 3205298




Congrats! Really like these cute boots!!


----------



## pecknnibble

pepperdiva said:


> I love that you got change for a nickel!!




+1!!! I was thinking the same thing! They should've just given it to you. (Or had those free pennies lying around lol)

Congrats on the find!!


----------



## vivelebag

MrsCamilla said:


> I just purchased the jacket over the phone!! Thanks so much for posting, stephc005!
> 
> I've been wanting a Burberry jacket for the longest time.  [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;




Congrats, it's a very cute jacket!


----------



## RackFanatic

AnnaFreud said:


> Wow!! What an unbelievable deal for a nice black pair of leather boots. Congrats!







pepperdiva said:


> I love that you got change for a nickel!!







deathcookie said:


> Score!  Congrats! Wonder how many pennies they have in their till....







olalahia said:


> Congrats! Really like these cute boots!!







pecknnibble said:


> +1!!! I was thinking the same thing! They should've just given it to you. (Or had those free pennies lying around lol)
> 
> Congrats on the find!!




Thanks all!  I thought the nickel thing was hilarious, too!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Fashionista365 said:


> beautiful bag




Thank you!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted these today 
I think these are returns because they are the same sizes I saw earlier this month. 




Saw sz 6 and 6.5 





Saw this on my way out. I did not get a chance to have someone open the case so I could check the price. 
McQueen clutch


----------



## Robertchase

Cant stop shopping! I got a ton of finds from Nordstrom including around the world wallets, clutches and wraps! Cant wait to hand out the gifts


----------



## krissa

pecknnibble said:


> Does anyone know if the alterations for the Nordstrom card are by calendar year? I'm debating if I should use my alterations before the end of the year. Thanks in advance!


Yes they expire 12/31 you'll get $100 or whatever your allowance is 1/1//16.


----------



## krissa

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-rockstud-pump-women/3139048

Worn and refinished 39.5 pm me for info.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

krissa said:


> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-rockstud-pump-women/3139048
> 
> 
> 
> Worn and refinished 39.5 pm me for info.




Just pm'd you if they are still available


----------



## aejones8

krissa said:


> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-rockstud-pump-women/3139048
> 
> Worn and refinished 39.5 pm me for info.




Hi won't let me PM you, can you PM me please!


----------



## pecknnibble

krissa said:


> Yes they expire 12/31 you'll get $100 or whatever your allowance is 1/1//16.




Thanks!



krissa said:


> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-rockstud-pump-women/3139048
> 
> 
> 
> Worn and refinished 39.5 pm me for info.




Nice find Krissa! I love when TPFers help each other out. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## LuxeDeb

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted these today
> I think these are returns because they are the same sizes I saw earlier this month.
> View attachment 3205558
> 
> View attachment 3205559
> 
> Saw sz 6 and 6.5
> View attachment 3205560
> 
> View attachment 3205562
> 
> 
> Saw this on my way out. I did not get a chance to have someone open the case so I could check the price.
> McQueen clutch
> View attachment 3205563






I got the McQueen clutch! Thanks!! It was about $400. It sounds like it might have a stone missing though. I figured I would give it a try. I will post pics when I get it.


----------



## yakusoku.af

LuxeDeb said:


> I got the McQueen clutch! Thanks!! It was about $400. It sounds like it might have a stone missing though. I figured I would give it a try. I will post pics when I get it.




Congrats! 
Glad another member was able to get it! $400 seems like a good price. The last one I saw was over $600 I think. Replacing a stone should be an easy fix.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

I will be returning a pair of YSL tribute sandals (size 5.5) in black tomorrow. It's $ 249.97. PM me for location.


----------



## vesperholly

So excited! Today I snagged a pair of black Ugg earmuffs for $40. Super soft, warm and solid black so they look really nice. I'd been eyeing them on Zappos for ages, where they are still $65. I needed new ones because my old ones were super ratty and itchy. The problem is, we're having such a mild winter that I've barely needed gloves so far, let alone earmuffs! 

Also randomly picked up a hazelnut candle (impossible scent to find) in a tin that has a good scent throw for only $7 - definitely going back for more of those.


----------



## gquinn

I decided to check out the last day of the Black Friday sale and came out with some great goodies.... Again.

Navy suede Prada "Comma" boots for $139, retail $890, asst SKU

E360 Easy Spirit "Lorcie" boots for $9, retail $139, mistag

Vera Wang Lavender Label "Lillian"(?) flats for a penny, asst SKU

3.1 Philip Lim "Devon" for a penny, retail $350 (SKU pictured below)


----------



## baddiebabe

Coming out of lurkdom to post lol. So, I don't go to NR very often, but seeing these $0.01 finds has my interest piqued. Question though: Is it a random thing for the items to ring up for a penny or do they have some sort of label that tells you? 

Thanks! Love seeing what everyone gets.


----------



## amstevens714

pepperdiva said:


> I love that you got change for a nickel!!




I have this watch and I LOVE it. Wear it all the time 

Enjoy!


----------



## mharri20

RackFanatic said:


> Wanted to share this unicorn penny find with my fellow TPF'ers......Vince Overton booties in black. I nearly fainted at the register when they rang up to a penny.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205294
> View attachment 3205296
> View attachment 3205297
> View attachment 3205298




What an incredible find. Those boots are amazing! I love Vince shoes but they are usually still to pricey for me...a penny is awesome!



gquinn said:


> I decided to check out the last day of the Black Friday sale and came out with some great goodies.... Again.
> 
> Navy suede Prada "Comma" boots for $139, retail $890, asst SKU
> 
> E360 Easy Spirit "Lorcie" boots for $9, retail $139, mistag
> 
> Vera Wang Lavender Label "Lillian"(?) flats for a penny, asst SKU
> 
> 3.1 Philip Lim "Devon" for a penny, retail $350 (SKU pictured below)
> View attachment 3205932
> 
> View attachment 3205933




Those are fabulous finds! The Phillip Lim flats are gorgeous


----------



## Milky caramel

krissa said:


> Yes they expire 12/31 you'll get $100 or whatever your allowance is 1/1//16.


If u don't use your alterations, do you receive the $100 in your email or they ship it out to u. Cos I've only altered my clothes once and that was in 2011. Never received any allowance though I shop at both d rack and d actual nordstroms. TIA


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Spotted these at Atlanta Buckhead


----------



## Michelle1x

Looks like the next CTR is december 26 for a week again
it would be great if they would include blue tags again... wishful thinking?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

There were quite a few Tory, MK and RM refurbs at my Rack this morning. Picked up these as Christmas gifts.


----------



## irissix

Milky caramel said:


> If u don't use your alterations, do you receive the $100 in your email or they ship it out to u. Cos I've only altered my clothes once and that was in 2011. Never received any allowance though I shop at both d rack and d actual nordstroms. TIA




It's not an allowance in that sense. It's that you are permitted up to 100$ in alterations through Nordstrom; if you don't use it, you don't receive the difference.


----------



## Leto

Found a pair of Giorgio Armani pants in size 44. $19.94, that's 99% off! PM for location


----------



## PetiteFromSF

No more PMs please. Gave out the location to 4 people. Unfortunately the store I'm returning to does not allow holds anymore  I hear this varies by store...

YSL Tribute Sandals have been returned.  Good luck ladies!


----------



## glasskey

irissix said:


> It's not an allowance in that sense. It's that you are permitted up to 100$ in alterations through Nordstrom; if you don't use it, you don't receive the difference.


yeah this. OP meant that the allowance for next year (so let's say you're level 2 and have $200 in free alterations each year) becomes available for you to use on 1/1.


----------



## vt2159

Bought these Burberry rain boots today.


----------



## vt2159

Also got these cute Kate Spade slippers.  I wasn't going to get them, but decided to try them on for fun...then felt how cozy and soft they were [emoji23]

I went in to return items and came out with four pairs of shoes! [emoji43]


----------



## MrsCamilla

Tampa Rack has these Jimmy Choo size 36. I'd say they run big since they fit me and I'm usually 36.5.


----------



## meowmix318

vt2159 said:


> Bought these Burberry rain boots today.
> View attachment 3206477
> 
> View attachment 3206478
> 
> View attachment 3206479
> 
> View attachment 3206480



Super cute


----------



## baghagg

meowmix318 said:


> Super cute



+1, these are adorable!


----------



## ylime

Stopped by the NR at Westgate in San Jose, CA and they had two Rockstar totes for $1,149. Not the best deal, but are 50% off of retail. One is a dark gray (pictured), and the other is a green camo pattern (I think there's two of the camo). Both were still there at closing time today.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

ylime said:


> Stopped by the NR at Westgate in San Jose, CA and they had two Rockstar totes for $1,149. Not the best deal, but are 50% off of retail. One is a dark gray (pictured), and the other is a green camo pattern (I think there's two of the camo). Both were still there at closing time today.
> 
> View attachment 3206695




Saw the same one at the Market Street Rack


----------



## daisygrl

ylime said:


> Stopped by the NR at Westgate in San Jose, CA and they had two Rockstar totes for $1,149. Not the best deal, but are 50% off of retail. One is a dark gray (pictured), and the other is a green camo pattern (I think there's two of the camo). Both were still there at closing time today.
> 
> View attachment 3206695




My dream bag but this one is a bit overpriced for NR.


----------



## buyingpig

Anyone feel like they are upping the prices on red tagged designer bags? My rack got some anniversary sale Chloe totes and a Burberry tote today. They were all only around 30 to 40% off... the prices are really getting kinda sad.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

buyingpig said:


> Anyone feel like they are upping the prices on red tagged designer bags? My rack got some anniversary sale Chloe totes and a Burberry tote today. They were all only around 30 to 40% off... the prices are really getting kinda sad.




Yeah. As might as well buy the items during end of season sales at the department stores and boutiques.


----------



## buyingpig

elisainthecity said:


> Yeah. As might as well buy the items during end of season sales at the department stores and boutiques.



Hope it's just temporary. Maybe it's only for the holiday season!


----------



## Sunnycalif

buyingpig said:


> Anyone feel like they are upping the prices on red tagged designer bags? My rack got some anniversary sale Chloe totes and a Burberry tote today. They were all only around 30 to 40% off... the prices are really getting kinda sad.




Are those the white tagged ones? I saw some Valentino bags at my local rack at half off as well and they were white tagged. The white tags are sp, special purchases, directly from the vendors not from full line transfer. The full line transfer ones are at least 65% off, red tagged.


----------



## buyingpig

Sunnycalif said:


> Are those the white tagged ones? I saw some Valentino bags at my local rack at half off as well and they were white tagged. The white tags are sp, special purchases, directly from the vendors not from full line transfer. The full line transfer ones are at least 65% off, red tagged.



Red tagged, transfers from full line. The Chloe totes were from Nordstrom Anniversary sale. Seems like they are changing % off on red tagged designer bags.


----------



## Sunnycalif

buyingpig said:


> Red tagged, transfers from full line. The Chloe totes were from Nordstrom Anniversary sale. Seems like they are changing % off on red tagged designer bags.




Omg! How sad!!! Hopefully it's just this Particular batch! I won't buy any designer bag at the rack for more than 65% off... The winter/summer sales at the Dept stores offer better discount than the 30-40% off... Sign...


----------



## PetiteFromSF

buyingpig said:


> Hope it's just temporary. Maybe it's only for the holiday season!




Crossing my fingers [emoji4]


----------



## NatalieChore

I saw the Chloe Marcie totes at the rack today for about $1,150 that I believe you guys are talking about.


----------



## Milky caramel

irissix said:


> It's not an allowance in that sense. It's that you are permitted up to 100$ in alterations through Nordstrom; if you don't use it, you don't receive the difference.


Ok thanks


----------



## diamondigrl1

My Sister found these Alexander Wangs at the rack last night so  gorgeous and they had aNother pair that were dark emerald green PM me for the location they were a size 8.[emoji7] she paid $268.00 because they were red tag the other pair were $328 white tag.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

diamondigrl1 said:


> My Sister found these Alexander Wangs at the rack last night so  gorgeous and they had aNother pair that were dark emerald green PM me for the location they were a size 8.[emoji7] she paid $268.00 because they were red tag the other pair were $328 white tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206996




Those are sexy.


----------



## Leto

I think they just did show mark downs on shoes. I was there yesterday and noticed some regular priced shoes had a little red x on the price tag but they still scanned in the app as full price. So I watched them in the app and today they are all cheaper!


----------



## Michelle1x

ylime said:


> Stopped by the NR at Westgate in San Jose, CA and they had two Rockstar totes for $1,149. Not the best deal, but are 50% off of retail. One is a dark gray (pictured), and the other is a green camo pattern (I think there's two of the camo). Both were still there at closing time today.
> 
> View attachment 3206695



Was it a blue tag, or a white tag?

This is where it would be good to know if the next CTR includes blue tags or not.  Assuming the next CTR is 25%off, if these were blue tag - CTR would take these to $861 which is typical for a W&R designer bag.  They would sell for that.  The next CTR is only 2 weeks away.


----------



## Michelle1x

I'm looking for this michele watch if anybody sees one.  I know there have been sightings at Rack and they just had them on hautelook so there are a few out there but not many.  thx


----------



## LuxeDeb

diamondigrl1 said:


> My Sister found these Alexander Wangs at the rack last night so  gorgeous and they had aNother pair that were dark emerald green PM me for the location they were a size 8.[emoji7] she paid $268.00 because they were red tag the other pair were $328 white tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206996



OMG those are sooo gorgeous! Too small for me & still a little more than I want to pay, but those are super fab


----------



## diamondigrl1

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Those are sexy.





LuxeDeb said:


> OMG those are sooo gorgeous! Too small for me & still a little more than I want to pay, but those are super fab




Ikr toally Gourg, I can't seem to find anything in a size 10 but I continue to see 5.5,6.5 I can't believe how small they are my daughter  wears a 5.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Found these two at my Rack. I wanted the Choos but they're not my size.


----------



## gquinn

ladybeaumont said:


> Found these two at my Rack. I wanted the Choos but they're not my size.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207327
> View attachment 3207328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207331
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207329
> View attachment 3207330




Love the Choos! Someone should snag them as they are actually only $157!!


----------



## lms910

Got a super cute Maje skirt $315 for $39.97! Will post when I get home although it may be an assorted tag


----------



## ladybeaumont

Are these Valentino sunnies worth it for $69.75?


----------



## lms910

ladybeaumont said:


> View attachment 3207380
> 
> 
> Are these Valentino sunnies worth it for $69.75?




No..i see those every other week there...


----------



## ladybeaumont

lms910 said:


> No..i see those every other week there...



I figured... I wasn't too high on it anyway. Thanks!


----------



## cmm62

I just stopped in for a little holiday shopping - got this gift set for my sis. The 3.3 oz Burberry Brit eau de parfum retails for $98 so I'm happy. If you or someone on your list likes Burberry Brit it's a good buy!






I also saw this lovely DVF wrap dress - thought it was a good price. Not my size (it's a 6) so feel free to PM for location.


----------



## lms910

my new maje skirt![emoji12] 87% off!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Been looking for a Burberry belt on clearance. Found this one for $28 but rang up for a penny. SA said she needed to verify with the department and they gave her the OK to sell it to me.


----------



## hedgwin99

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3207557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking for a Burberry belt on clearance. Found this one for $28 but rang up for a penny. SA said she needed to verify with the department and they gave her the OK to sell it to me.




Nice find [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## lulublue717

Hey guys I'm going to ca this week is beverly center rack worth to go? Or SCP rack is better? TIA


----------



## baglover2013

Gosh, so jealous. The closest store to me is the Mall of America and its always picked over!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Found this Kate Spade cuff for $37. Originally $148. Not the biggest deal but I really love how it looks


----------



## meowmix318

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3207669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this Kate Spade cuff for $37. Originally $148. Not the biggest deal but I really love how it looks



Looks great on you


----------



## meowmix318

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3207557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking for a Burberry belt on clearance. Found this one for $28 but rang up for a penny. SA said she needed to verify with the department and they gave her the OK to sell it to me.



Excellent find!!


----------



## meowmix318

lulublue717 said:


> Hey guys I'm going to ca this week is beverly center rack worth to go? Or SCP rack is better? TIA



I haven't been to the one at the Beverly Center but the one at Metro Pointe (right across from South Coast Plaza) is definitely worth visiting. It's one of my favorite locations.


----------



## Lani86

Does anyone have the UPC for the white tagged rockstud bags that have been popping up?


----------



## dee96789

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3207557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking for a Burberry belt on clearance. Found this one for $28 but rang up for a penny. SA said she needed to verify with the department and they gave her the OK to sell it to me.




I'm super jealous m! Congratulations on your awesome penny find!


----------



## mharri20

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3207557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking for a Burberry belt on clearance. Found this one for $28 but rang up for a penny. SA said she needed to verify with the department and they gave her the OK to sell it to me.




Congrats on your penny find! That's amazing


----------



## Fashionista365

RackFanatic said:


> Wanted to share this unicorn penny find with my fellow TPF'ers......Vince Overton booties in black. I nearly fainted at the register when they rang up to a penny.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205294
> View attachment 3205296
> View attachment 3205297
> View attachment 3205298


Winning


----------



## diamondigrl1

So I found these best penny find for me Burberry heels retail $895.00[emoji108]&#127997;[emoji122]&#127998;[emoji51]


----------



## bakeacookie

Look at all these great penny finds! Congrats, everyone!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

diamondigrl1 said:


> View attachment 3207934
> View attachment 3207935
> 
> So I found these best penny find for me Burberry heels retail $895.00[emoji108]&#127997;[emoji122]&#127998;[emoji51]




Yay! Congrats on the penny find! Which NR did you find them at (if you don't mind giving the location)?


----------



## LuxeDeb

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3207669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this Kate Spade cuff for $37. Originally $148. Not the biggest deal but I really love how it looks



Wow, that is gorgeous! A definite statement piece!


----------



## Cthai

Love these but they were too big on me


----------



## Michelle1x

I just got an email about new shoe markdowns... anybody see any evidence of that in stores?
I was planning on staying away until the 26th to avoid the crowds.


----------



## gquinn

Michelle1x said:


> I just got an email about new shoe markdowns... anybody see any evidence of that in stores?
> I was planning on staying away until the 26th to avoid the crowds.




I saw markdowns in progress yesterday.


----------



## jorton

I saw a lot of markdowns since Black Friday. I would say go, mine isn't that crowded right now, just go during the day.

Zella shorts, $14.97 each. I saw these at the full line store only two weeks ago... So glad I got them discounted. There was TONS of Zella at my rack, and not the NR Zella, the Zella from full line. Running jackets, capris, shorts, flip flops, you name it.

Zella capris, altered tag, $12

Marc Jacobs Lola perfume... $12!

Kendra Scott coral studs, $12.50


----------



## krissa

Large chloe Baylee excellent condition with dust ag at city center rack. $679 blue tag. Altered and refinished. On hold under kris.


----------



## bargainhunter95

jorton said:


> I saw a lot of markdowns since Black Friday. I would say go, mine isn't that crowded right now, just go during the day.
> 
> Zella shorts, $14.97 each. I saw these at the full line store only two weeks ago... So glad I got them discounted. There was TONS of Zella at my rack, and not the NR Zella, the Zella from full line. Running jackets, capris, shorts, flip flops, you name it.
> 
> Zella capris, altered tag, $12
> 
> Marc Jacobs Lola perfume... $12!
> 
> Kendra Scott coral studs, $12.50



Love the Zella finds! I find myself wearing my Zella more than my lululemon stuff


----------



## gquinn

gquinn said:


> I saw markdowns in progress yesterday.




It's a good idea to scan your recent purchases in the last 7 days to see if you may be eligible for a price adjustment. 

I just checked some of my Marc Jacobs purses and they actually went to a penny. I'm not going to try to get an adjustment though.


----------



## leisurekitty

From Valentino to Lanvin...my November shoe finds at the Rack. Put a fork in me, I'm done!!
P.S. The Kate Spade's were a penny. [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;


----------



## gquinn

leisurekitty said:


> View attachment 3208376
> 
> From Valentino to Lanvin...my November shoe finds at the Rack. Put a fork in me, I'm done!!
> P.S. The Kate Spade's were a penny. [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;




Amazing haul!!!


----------



## buyingpig

leisurekitty said:


> View attachment 3208376
> 
> From Valentino to Lanvin...my November shoe finds at the Rack. Put a fork in me, I'm done!!
> P.S. The Kate Spade's were a penny. [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;



Love them all !You have great taste in shoes!

Is it possible for you to share the SKU of the pink Valentino bow pumps and the black ferragamo pumps. Thank you!


----------



## RackFanatic

leisurekitty said:


> View attachment 3208376
> 
> From Valentino to Lanvin...my November shoe finds at the Rack. Put a fork in me, I'm done!!
> P.S. The Kate Spade's were a penny. [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;




This is like a little slice of shoe heaven [emoji30] Congrats!


----------



## hedgwin99

leisurekitty said:


> View attachment 3208376
> 
> From Valentino to Lanvin...my November shoe finds at the Rack. Put a fork in me, I'm done!!
> P.S. The Kate Spade's were a penny. [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;




Wow I think you should keep on going![emoji119]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Lushi

Hasting ranch


----------



## leisurekitty

The tag for the pink Valentinos. The Ferragamos were refurbs so there is only an assorted sku. Good luck!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

diamondigrl1 said:


> View attachment 3207934
> View attachment 3207935
> 
> So I found these best penny find for me Burberry heels retail $895.00[emoji108]&#127997;[emoji122]&#127998;[emoji51]




So much better than my penny belt! Congrats


----------



## bagnshoe

leisurekitty said:


> View attachment 3208376
> 
> From Valentino to Lanvin...my November shoe finds at the Rack. Put a fork in me, I'm done!!
> P.S. The Kate Spade's were a penny. [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;




&#65039;&#65039;love your NR haul . All of them are beautiful


----------



## lbg4unme

Wow. Do you have the phone number? What color was the Baylee? 
Thanks


----------



## LadyCupid

leisurekitty said:


> View attachment 3208376
> 
> From Valentino to Lanvin...my November shoe finds at the Rack. Put a fork in me, I'm done!!
> P.S. The Kate Spade's were a penny. [emoji119]&#55356;&#57341;[emoji119]&#55356;&#57341;


Your nordstrom rack is amazing. I don't ever find anything nice from my nordstrom rack. 

Is  there anything left in 36 or 36.5 by any chance for valentino rockstud  or even the bigger sizes in the 39 through 41? I would like to call the store to  purchase if there is anything else left. 

Thanks.


----------



## lbg4unme

krissa said:


> Large chloe Baylee excellent condition with dust ag at city center rack. $679 blue tag. Altered and refinished. On hold under kris.



Hi Krissa. Where is city center rack? Thanks!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Available at Chandler Fashion center


----------



## buyingpig

leisurekitty said:


> View attachment 3208403
> 
> The tag for the pink Valentinos. The Ferragamos were refurbs so there is only an assorted sku. Good luck!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## buyingpig

This might not be NR related. Bloomingdales is having sale on top of their sale longchamp right now. I checked this morning, most long handles were gone, but short handles, back pack, and travel totes were still around. They are 30% off with the possibility of another 40% off. Which makes the final price about 60% off. They are the seasonal colors. Check your email from the mystery money coupons!

Nordstrom.com is also doing 40% off on some seasonal color.


----------



## krissa

lbg4unme said:


> Hi Krissa. Where is city center rack? Thanks!




White plains ny, but it was already purchased.


----------



## Kaoli

Guys could you please share how are you able to find so amazing things for a penny? Is there anything that helps you predict? Or is just luck? I never got anything for a penny


----------



## ladybeaumont

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3208394
> View attachment 3208395
> View attachment 3208396
> 
> Hasting ranch



This is gorgeous. 

Dumb question.... Are W&R UPCs coded differently? I tried this UPC and it looks like there are a few in my area but in the sizes drop down it says NONE.


----------



## marcj

W and R have an assorted upc which means that all sizes and brands can share that same upc  ( like the upc for a sz 7 Valentino will be the same for a sz 9 Prada )


----------



## Lushi

ladybeaumont said:


> This is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb question.... Are W&R UPCs coded differently? I tried this UPC and it looks like there are a few in my area but in the sizes drop down it says NONE.




Unfortunately, I don't know much about the codes.


----------



## remy12

leisurekitty said:


> View attachment 3208376
> 
> From Valentino to Lanvin...my November shoe finds at the Rack. Put a fork in me, I'm done!!
> P.S. The Kate Spade's were a penny. [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;



Great haul. Love your finds.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I got those too but mine are missing a flower. But for a penny I'll suck it up 



diamondigrl1 said:


> View attachment 3207934
> View attachment 3207935
> 
> So I found these best penny find for me Burberry heels retail $895.00[emoji108]&#127997;[emoji122]&#127998;[emoji51]


----------



## mharri20

leisurekitty said:


> View attachment 3208376
> 
> From Valentino to Lanvin...my November shoe finds at the Rack. Put a fork in me, I'm done!!
> P.S. The Kate Spade's were a penny. [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;



You seriously scored!!


----------



## diamondigrl1

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I got those too but mine are missing a flower. But for a penny I'll suck it up


 


Ikr Lol mine has one half of it's flower missing but it's  barely noticeable so I'm still happy, When did you find yours? *Shoe Twins*


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Last week or the week before - I don't recall LOL. I actually found a bunch of older Burberry heels for a penny that trip. 



diamondigrl1 said:


> Ikr Lol mine has one half of it's flower missing but it's  barely noticeable so I'm still happy, When did you find yours? *Shoe Twins*


----------



## diamondigrl1

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I got those too but mine are missing a flower. But for a penny I'll suck it up


 


shoppinggalnyc said:


> Last week or the week before - I don't recall LOL. I actually found a bunch of older Burberry heels for a penny that trip.


 


Thank is so great you must have an awesome NR, I find it hard to find anything in my size 41


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I always find it easier to score penny shoes in larger sizes or tiny sizes - nothing in the middle. 



diamondigrl1 said:


> Thank is so great you must have an awesome NR, I find it hard to find anything in my size 41


----------



## PetiteFromSF

leisurekitty said:


> View attachment 3208376
> 
> From Valentino to Lanvin...my November shoe finds at the Rack. Put a fork in me, I'm done!!
> P.S. The Kate Spade's were a penny. [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;




Love all your wonderful finds


----------



## PetiteFromSF

lbg4unme said:


> Wow. Do you have the phone number? What color was the Baylee?
> 
> Thanks




I saw a brown Baylee and a yellow Baylee at the Colma Rack recently


----------



## remy12

Saw these at Topanga. They also had a brownish Baylee.


----------



## vivi__

Kaoli said:


> Guys could you please share how are you able to find so amazing things for a penny? Is there anything that helps you predict? Or is just luck? I never got anything for a penny


Look for items that have multiple markdowns on them. I think it's just luck, but it also depends on how busy the store is. If the store is really busy, product turnover is high, so that means that there's less chance that an item will sit on the clearance rack. I haven't found a penny item yet, but I will be so happy the day that I do.


----------



## aatang

leisurekitty said:


> View attachment 3208376
> 
> From Valentino to Lanvin...my November shoe finds at the Rack. Put a fork in me, I'm done!!
> P.S. The Kate Spade's were a penny. [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;


Amazing  finds!!!!!  Love all your shoes!!!


----------



## acm1134

bagnshoe said:


> Just got back from shopping at my Racks. Nothing too exciting . I bought a Northface jacket red tagged for $55. Not sure if I should keep it. What do guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199645


do you have the upc for this jacket ?


----------



## vivi__

Found a pair of Gucci Ursala pointed toe pumps in size 6 at the Fort Collins rack. I think it was $150 W&R, but I can't remember and didn't take a picture because I was bummed that it was just slightly too big for me 

polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=121168327


----------



## twboi

jorton said:


> I saw a lot of markdowns since Black Friday. I would say go, mine isn't that crowded right now, just go during the day.
> 
> Zella shorts, $14.97 each. I saw these at the full line store only two weeks ago... So glad I got them discounted. There was TONS of Zella at my rack, and not the NR Zella, the Zella from full line. Running jackets, capris, shorts, flip flops, you name it.
> 
> Zella capris, altered tag, $12
> 
> Marc Jacobs Lola perfume... $12!
> 
> Kendra Scott coral studs, $12.50



where did you find the lola on clearance? I never seen my rack have fragrance on sale.. perfect for holiday season as gifts! !


----------



## Giosach

I am not sure if this is a right place to post this...I bought a longchamp Le pliage cuir last month.  I used only 2 or 3 times since I bought this and just found out that the bag has stain on it.  It probably was from my jean.  Do you know how to clean this or can I return this to the rack?  I did not expect this and was so disappointed.  Any thoughts?


----------



## gquinn

Giosach said:


> I am not sure if this is a right place to post this...I bought a longchamp Le pliage cuir last month.  I used only 2 or 3 times since I bought this and just found out that the bag has stain on it.  It probably was from my jean.  Do you know how to clean this or can I return this to the rack?  I did not expect this and was so disappointed.  Any thoughts?




For cleaning, you may want to get it professionally done. Or you can try some Cadillac or Meltonian cleaners which I  personally use on my Chanel's. Try a very small inconspicuous area first if you go the DIY route. 

In my opinion, color transfer is a reality when you wear dark colors with light colored bags. You have to be careful, especially with jeans. I don't think you can return it as its not a product defect. I also don't think it fair to return to the store as this is seen as wear and tear. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## bakeacookie

gquinn said:


> For cleaning, you may want to get it professionally done. Or you can try some Cadillac or Meltonian cleaners which I  personally use on my Chanel's. Try a very small inconspicuous area first if you go the DIY route.
> 
> In my opinion, color transfer is a reality when you wear dark colors with light colored bags. You have to be careful, especially with jeans. I don't think you can return it as its not a product defect. I also don't think it fair to return to the store as this is seen as wear and tear.
> 
> Hope this helps.



+1.

Cadillac works well on removing light color transfer (light as in not set in for long) on my Hermes Evelyne, it should work on the LC Cuir.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted more Crystal rockstuds today


----------



## yakusoku.af

Cont
This one has green straps, I haven't sent this color before. 




Black straps, same ones as last week sz 6


----------



## bussbuss

yakusoku.af said:


> Cont
> This one has green straps, I haven't sent this color before.
> View attachment 3210071
> 
> View attachment 3210073
> 
> Black straps, same ones as last week sz 6
> View attachment 3210075



They are beautiful but these prices though. ....


----------



## jorton

twboi said:


> where did you find the lola on clearance? I never seen my rack have fragrance on sale.. perfect for holiday season as gifts! !



It was just sitting in the normal perfumes. I've seen some red tagged ones there in the past.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted more Crystal rockstuds today
> View attachment 3210068
> 
> View attachment 3210069



Gorg! Wish they weren't so expensive (expensive for Rack prices that is)


----------



## Michelle1x

I got word today that the next CTR (dec 26) will be red tag AND blue tag again.


----------



## bagnshoe

acm1134 said:


> do you have the upc for this jacket ?






	

		
			
		

		
	
 here isthe code .hope u can get it. I love mine . It's very warm .


----------



## mharri20

Michelle1x said:


> I got word today that the next CTR (dec 26) will be red tag AND blue tag again.



Wow, red AND blue tags again?! I will totally have to make the trip! Thanks for the info  

A friend was shopping at a rack in OH, and she sent me pictures of a pair of Louboutins that she found, and they were my size! She took them up to the counter and I called and purchased them. I'm so excited! They are "worn & refinished" priced at $229, and the bottoms are painted black, but I plan to get red rubber soles put on to cover that up. I will share pictures when I get them!!!


----------



## Giosach

gquinn said:


> For cleaning, you may want to get it professionally done. Or you can try some Cadillac or Meltonian cleaners which I  personally use on my Chanel's. Try a very small inconspicuous area first if you go the DIY route.
> 
> In my opinion, color transfer is a reality when you wear dark colors with light colored bags. You have to be careful, especially with jeans. I don't think you can return it as its not a product defect. I also don't think it fair to return to the store as this is seen as wear and tear.
> 
> Hope this helps.


thanks for your comment.  Very helpful!!


----------



## meowmix318

Has anyone been to the Nordstrom Rack in Henderson or Salt lake city? I will be traveling in both places next week thru the end of December and just want to know if they are any good. Thank you


----------



## twboi

i was wondering, sometimes when you find these amazing shoes (valentino, jimmy choo) and they don't come with original box, does it bother you or Do you just put store them in whatever box it came with? 

or can you go to original store and ask for a shoe box?


----------



## peacelovesequin

twboi said:


> i was wondering, sometimes when you find these amazing shoes (valentino, jimmy choo) and they don't come with original box, does it bother you or Do you just put store them in whatever box it came with?
> 
> or can you go to original store and ask for a shoe box?




In the past I've asked the store manager for the original box and they tracked it down at other stores.


----------



## mharri20

twboi said:


> i was wondering, sometimes when you find these amazing shoes (valentino, jimmy choo) and they don't come with original box, does it bother you or Do you just put store them in whatever box it came with?
> 
> or can you go to original store and ask for a shoe box?




I don't store my shoes in their original boxes, so it doesn't bother me at all. I think part of the reason is because I shop NR and secondhand so much, that I never get boxes with my shoes. I also didn't used to have a big enough closet to store the boxes up until last year. I  have never thought to ask for a box from the store!


----------



## Michelle1x

Bergdorf Goodman sale has Rockstuds for the same price as Rack now.  Plus its an incircle event.

I think this was a tough holiday for some of the high end retailers.  I went to Rack yesterday and didn't see much.  I plan to go to the CTR on Dec 26th but mostly I plan to wait until Feb or so for any big purchases.
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Vale...nts%3D605&eItemId=prod109840001&cmCat=product


----------



## daisygrl

mharri20 said:


> I don't store my shoes in their original boxes, so it doesn't bother me at all. I think part of the reason is because I shop NR and secondhand so much, that I never get boxes with my shoes. I also didn't used to have a big enough closet to store the boxes up until last year. I  have never thought to ask for a box from the store!




Same here! I an happy to find the brands I desire and absence of a box doesn't bother me at all (as long as I get 75% + off)  I do, however, need to have original dust bags for my shoes which are easy to get!


----------



## meowmix318

daisygrl said:


> Same here! I an happy to find the brands I desire and absence of a box doesn't bother me at all (as long as I get 75% + off)  I do, however, need to have original dust bags for my shoes which are easy to get!



Sometimes when the store doesn't have the original dust bag they can give one that is of another brand. Happened to me for a handbag I bought


----------



## glasskey

If anyone sees a blue bridesmaid-type dress, could you DM me or batsignal me here? I occasionally see Jenny Yoo/Donna Morgan/ML Monique Lhuillier dresses for under $100, but have yet to find the exact thing I need.

Basically, I need a long/full length dress, in any shade of blue except royal blue, size 0 or 2, unembellished. I prefer strapless but am open to one shoulder and halter dresses. Prefer lighter blues but could take  navy/darker blues. 

I would appreciate it so, so much if anyone happened to see a dress like that and could let me know!


----------



## louvigilante

glasskey said:


> If anyone sees a blue bridesmaid-type dress, could you DM me or batsignal me here? I occasionally see Jenny Yoo/Donna Morgan/ML Monique Lhuillier dresses for under $100, but have yet to find the exact thing I need.
> 
> Basically, I need a long/full length dress, in any shade of blue except royal blue, size 0 or 2, unembellished. I prefer strapless but am open to one shoulder and halter dresses. Prefer lighter blues but could take  navy/darker blues.
> 
> I would appreciate it so, so much if anyone happened to see a dress like that and could let me know!




Have you check the rack online site? I've seen some there.


----------



## twboi

daisygrl said:


> Same here! I an happy to find the brands I desire and absence of a box doesn't bother me at all (as long as I get 75% + off)  I do, however, need to have original dust bags for my shoes which are easy to get!



how do you get original dust bags? I tried going into the retail stores, but they wouldn't give it. please help! thank you


----------



## My3boyscde

1st time ever seeing Valentino and even in my size! Passed on them though. PM foe location


----------



## PrincessDarbe

twboi said:


> how do you get original dust bags? I tried going into the retail stores, but they wouldn't give it. please help! thank you



Tell me how please! My rack stores say they were told to throw them out.


----------



## ParisPizza

Hi everyone! Long time lurker here, occasional poster. I was at the Chicago Ave rack tonight and walked out with a Valentino Rockstud VaVaVoom tote for $400 with dustbag  (org: 2600 according the app). They got a handful of Valentino bags that the saleswoman told me came from Hautelook (not as returns, as actual sends). They also had two Chloe Alice bags for $695.


----------



## vt2159

ParisPizza said:


> Hi everyone! Long time lurker here, occasional poster. I was at the Chicago Ave rack tonight and walked out with a Valentino Rockstud VaVaVoom tote for $400 with dustbag  (org: 2600 according the app). They got a handful of Valentino bags that the saleswoman told me came from Hautelook (not as returns, as actual sends). They also had two Chloe Alice bags for $695.


Sent you a pm. Thanks!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

ParisPizza said:


> Hi everyone! Long time lurker here, occasional poster. I was at the Chicago Ave rack tonight and walked out with a Valentino Rockstud VaVaVoom tote for $400 with dustbag  (org: 2600 according the app). They got a handful of Valentino bags that the saleswoman told me came from Hautelook (not as returns, as actual sends). They also had two Chloe Alice bags for $695.




Congrats. Can't wait to see a pic.


----------



## twboi

the nordstrom rack near my house also got a huge shipments of valentino. But the prices aren't as good as chicago Ave rack.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I've been looking but I just have not seen any in store. Jenny Yoo had a sample sale this week but I have not been in the City  



glasskey said:


> If anyone sees a blue bridesmaid-type dress, could you DM me or batsignal me here? I occasionally see Jenny Yoo/Donna Morgan/ML Monique Lhuillier dresses for under $100, but have yet to find the exact thing I need.
> 
> Basically, I need a long/full length dress, in any shade of blue except royal blue, size 0 or 2, unembellished. I prefer strapless but am open to one shoulder and halter dresses. Prefer lighter blues but could take  navy/darker blues.
> 
> I would appreciate it so, so much if anyone happened to see a dress like that and could let me know!


----------



## dorres

ParisPizza said:


> Hi everyone! Long time lurker here, occasional poster. I was at the Chicago Ave rack tonight and walked out with a Valentino Rockstud VaVaVoom tote for $400 with dustbag  (org: 2600 according the app). They got a handful of Valentino bags that the saleswoman told me came from Hautelook (not as returns, as actual sends). They also had two Chloe Alice bags for $695.




I called the store and was told they have no valentino at all and have not received anything at all. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mharri20

twboi said:


> how do you get original dust bags? I tried going into the retail stores, but they wouldn't give it. please help! thank you



If you have no luck asking the rack or retail stores (maybe try asking Nordstrom?), I tend t go through Ebay or Poshmark (or similar selling sites) and get dust bags. People sell boxes and dust bags, so you can get extras. Some sell them for cheaper than others, but if you really want a dust bag it can be worth it.


----------



## glasskey

@shoppinggal, Thank you so much bb  and I should have asked M to go to that sale, but the bride didn't respond to my email in time. Womp womp. Hoping they hold one in March like they did last year!

@kind previous poster who suggested online, I will keep an eye!

Sorry my stupid multiquote is not working


----------



## ParisPizza

dorres said:


> I called the store and was told they have no valentino at all and have not received anything at all. [emoji23][emoji23]



Weird! I was there right before closing and there were still two others. Maybe they realized what a gold mine they had on their hands?


----------



## Michelle1x

I think this is turning out to be a really horrible Christmas for retail and we will see some great sales after January for those of us buying for ourselves.
These high prices for Choos and Valentino are probably transfers from the full line that were intended for holiday sales, they transferred them early.


----------



## daisygrl

twboi said:


> how do you get original dust bags? I tried going into the retail stores, but they wouldn't give it. please help! thank you




I either ask for them in NR or buy them on Tradesy or Ebay. It is well worth it for me to spend $10-$18 on a dust bag for $1,000 shoes to be "safe".


----------



## sparksfly

glasskey said:


> @shoppinggal, Thank you so much bb  and I should have asked M to go to that sale, but the bride didn't respond to my email in time. Womp womp. Hoping they hold one in March like they did last year!
> 
> 
> 
> @kind previous poster who suggested online, I will keep an eye!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my stupid multiquote is not working




They have some on NR. 

http://nordstromrack.com/shop/produ...r=NAVY&sid=972549@cm_sp=share-_-app-_-message


----------



## Sunnycalif

My3boyscde said:


> 1st time ever seeing Valentino and even in my size! Passed on them though. PM foe location




Thx time for the Intel, I got the flip flop!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## deathcookie

Michelle1x said:


> I think this is turning out to be a really horrible Christmas for retail and we will see some great sales after January for those of us buying for ourselves.
> These high prices for Choos and Valentino are probably transfers from the full line that were intended for holiday sales, they transferred them early.


yeah, Nordstrom reported a bad quarter and they really didn't have an explanation for the lagging sales.  People are buying less stuff and enjoying more experiences?


----------



## bakeacookie

Plus, remember the whole anniversary sale, not many things were that great in quality and people were mad that they became even cheaper a month after the sale (massive returns). Plus their sale prices haven't been that great. I think many people here are even passing on some items because even the Rack price isn't that good.

Really hope that means even better prices in January.


----------



## kellytheshopper

Lots of Valentino! At rockaway, NJ location


----------



## vt2159

kellytheshopper said:


> View attachment 3211738
> 
> 
> Lots of Valentino! At rockaway, NJ location


WOW, so crazy!  Do you remember what the prices are on these?


----------



## Michelle1x

kellytheshopper said:


> View attachment 3211738
> 
> 
> Lots of Valentino! At rockaway, NJ location



Wow, before I get excited, the last time I saw a RS camo tote at the rack it was $1699- which, admittedly is half off but way over what I would spend for a bag,

I'll bet these aren't W&R, probably white tag.


----------



## kellytheshopper

vt2159 said:


> WOW, so crazy!  Do you remember what the prices are on these?







Michelle1x said:


> Wow, before I get excited, the last time I saw a RS camo tote at the rack it was $1699- which, admittedly is half off but way over what I would spend for a bag,
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet these aren't W&R, probably white tag.




Yes, they ranged from $799- over $1200. Which I agree I wouldn't spend! I personally do not care for Valentino. I liked the one little camo bag but it was $799... About $600 over my budget for the evening lol.


----------



## vesperholly

Giosach said:


> I am not sure if this is a right place to post this...I bought a longchamp Le pliage cuir last month.  I used only 2 or 3 times since I bought this and just found out that the bag has stain on it.  It probably was from my jean.  Do you know how to clean this or can I return this to the rack?  I did not expect this and was so disappointed.  Any thoughts?



I used a Magic Eraser on the exact same (actually worse) jeans stain on a white pebbled leather Coach bag and it came off perfectly. Never tried it on a light colored bag, so if you do, maybe be very cautious until you know it won't take color with it.


----------



## vt2159

kellytheshopper said:


> Yes, they ranged from $799- over $1200. Which I agree I wouldn't spend! I personally do not care for Valentino. I liked the one little camo bag but it was $799... About $600 over my budget for the evening lol.


Another wow...a little more than I want to spend, too!  Though I am sure I would be stunned and maybe even purchase for the heck of it if I were able to run into a full rack of Valentinos at the Rack.


----------



## applecidered

bakeacookie said:


> Plus, remember the whole anniversary sale, not many things were that great in quality and people were mad that they became even cheaper a month after the sale (massive returns). Plus their sale prices haven't been that great. I think many people here are even passing on some items because even the Rack price isn't that good.
> 
> Really hope that means even better prices in January.


I hope so too! I have been doing very little shopping this holiday season - my appetite for overpriced goods and lack of sales is zero. Nordstrom's regular sales are at most 40% usually... I like waiting for way more off than that!


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> Plus, remember the whole anniversary sale, not many things were that great in quality and people were mad that they became even cheaper a month after the sale (massive returns). Plus their sale prices haven't been that great. I think many people here are even passing on some items because even the Rack price isn't that good.
> 
> Really hope that means even better prices in January.




I have noticed the same thing! Price increase in NR. Today I found mini Valentino camo rockstuds bag for $899 down from (supposedly) $1,600. For a trendy bag (camo+studs) that will be out most likely next yea, it is way too much. Cute bag but, by no means classic, that one could wear with anything. PS: Metro Pointe had cute (but nothing special) Burberry heels for $499. Down from $800. Ridiculous.


----------



## remy12

Michelle1x said:


> I think this is turning out to be a really horrible Christmas for retail and we will see some great sales after January for those of us buying for ourselves.
> These high prices for Choos and Valentino are probably transfers from the full line that were intended for holiday sales, they transferred them early.



I think you're right. Retails sales are not looking good.


----------



## candy2100

Michelle1x said:


> Wow, before I get excited, the last time I saw a RS camo tote at the rack it was $1699- which, admittedly is half off but way over what I would spend for a bag,
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet these aren't W&R, probably white tag.




What does white tag signify?


----------



## Michelle1x

candy2100 said:


> What does white tag signify?



Just no discounts at the next clear the rack which is dec 26.  If any of these are still hanging around next weekend, you can buy and get a price adjustment.

But these will probably sell right off, is my guess.  Even at the $1699 price.  Too steep for me though, and I love Valentino.


----------



## Michelle1x

daisygrl said:


> I have noticed the same thing! Price increase in NR. Today I found mini Valentino camo rockstuds bag for $899 down from (supposedly) $1,600. For a trendy bag (camo+studs) that will be out most likely next yea, it is way too much. Cute bag but, by no means classic, that one could wear with anything. PS: Metro Pointe had cute (but nothing special) Burberry heels for $499. Down from $800. Ridiculous.



You know, I disagree with you a little about the rockstud trendyness.

I am starting to think Rockstuds are this decades "chanel flap bags", iconic bags that are going to become collector pieces depending on how Valentino manages the brand.  They really signify this era more than any other bag and are collectible even now.


----------



## meowmix318

Michelle1x said:


> You know, I disagree with you a little about the rockstud trendyness.
> 
> I am starting to think Rockstuds are this decades "chanel flap bags", iconic bags that are going to become collector pieces depending on how Valentino manages the brand.  They really signify this era more than any other bag and are collectible even now.



I never thought of the rockstuds that way, other than being trendy right now. I just recently purchased 2 pairs of kitten heels and one bag (during their sale, not at NR). I just love the look of the rockstud style. But never have been lucky to score any at a good price at any NR locations.


----------



## daisygrl

Michelle1x said:


> You know, I disagree with you a little about the rockstud trendyness.
> 
> I am starting to think Rockstuds are this decades "chanel flap bags", iconic bags that are going to become collector pieces depending on how Valentino manages the brand.  They really signify this era more than any other bag and are collectible even now.



I personally love Valentino, only like Rockstuds (shoes or bags) but I do believe that the studs will be out soon. JMO. To each his own. (aka, Herve Leger tight bandage dresses, Valentino bow bags... etc.) Beautiful and creative trend but by no means classic.


----------



## Lushi

daisygrl said:


> I personally love Valentino, only like Rockstuds (shoes or bags) but I do believe that the studs will be out soon. JMO. To each his own. (aka, Herve Leger tight bandage dresses, Valentino bow bags... etc.) Beautiful and creative trend but by no means classic.




Rack has been getting more rockstud items in, however the price is not as good anymore.. .


----------



## sarasmom

Found these the other day $31 kate spade flats. Surprised they came in the original box also.


----------



## twboi

daisygrl said:


> I either ask for them in NR or buy them on Tradesy or Ebay. It is well worth it for me to spend $10-$18 on a dust bag for $1,000 shoes to be "safe".





mharri20 said:


> If you have no luck asking the rack or retail  stores (maybe try asking Nordstrom?), I tend t go through Ebay or  Poshmark (or similar selling sites) and get dust bags. People sell boxes  and dust bags, so you can get extras. Some sell them for cheaper than  others, but if you really want a dust bag it can be worth it.



thank you so much for the tips!! going to go look now!!!

btw. i managed to find a pair of vince shoes for under $40!!! they are the most comfortable shoes!!!!!



and also bought this valentino rockstud pouch for $250. kinda steep for small pouches .. so ladies, should i keep or use that for other purchases!?


----------



## pecknnibble

twboi said:


> thank you so much for the tips!! going to go look now!!!
> 
> btw. i managed to find a pair of vince shoes for under $40!!! they are the most comfortable shoes!!!!!
> View attachment 3212372
> 
> 
> and also bought this valentino rockstud pouch for $250. kinda steep for small pouches .. so ladies, should i keep or use that for other purchases!?
> 
> View attachment 3212380




Nice finds! I think the Valentino pouch is worth it if you use it as a clutch, but maybe not so much if you just use it as a cosmetic pouch/etc in your bag. Not sure how small it is though.


----------



## DDev

Hi, New to posting but a long time lurker . Not sure if this is the right place- but DSW is having a Gucci shoe event (most shoes $149, final sale)- online and in select stores. Good deal, right?


----------



## vt2159

twboi said:


> thank you so much for the tips!! going to go look now!!!
> 
> btw. i managed to find a pair of vince shoes for under $40!!! they are the most comfortable shoes!!!!!
> View attachment 3212372
> 
> 
> and also bought this valentino rockstud pouch for $250. kinda steep for small pouches .. so ladies, should i keep or use that for other purchases!?
> 
> View attachment 3212380


I agree, if you can use it as a clutch, then I think it is worth it.  I love clutches for when I go out at night, so I have quite a few.  I tend to like unique clutches, so Kate Spade is right up my alley for those kinds of clutches.  So gosh knows I have spent around the same price (or more!) as your Valentino...definitely a steal in my eyes


----------



## chocolagirl

sarasmom said:


> Found these the other day $31 kate spade flats. Surprised they came in the original box also.


so cute!


----------



## bagnshoe

DDev said:


> Hi, New to posting but a long time lurker . Not sure if this is the right place- but DSW is having a Gucci shoe event (most shoes $149, final sale)- online and in select stores. Good deal, right?




Thanks for Intel. Just bought a tan pair flat .can't wait for them to arrive .


----------



## vti3ai3ieg

DDev said:


> Hi, New to posting but a long time lurker . Not sure if this is the right place- but DSW is having a Gucci shoe event (most shoes $149, final sale)- online and in select stores. Good deal, right?




Thanks for the reminder. I actually had a $10 code as so well so it was a pretty good deal.


----------



## bagnshoe

vti3ai3ieg said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I actually had a $10 code as so well so it was a pretty good deal.




Nice. What color did you end up buying ?


----------



## vti3ai3ieg

bagnshoe said:


> Nice. What color did you end up buying ?




I bought a pair of black pumps. 
http://m.dsw.com/shop/product/332757


----------



## Michelle1x

twboi said:


> thank you so much for the tips!! going to go look now!!!
> 
> btw. i managed to find a pair of vince shoes for under $40!!! they are the most comfortable shoes!!!!!
> View attachment 3212372
> 
> 
> and also bought this valentino rockstud pouch for $250. kinda steep for small pouches .. so ladies, should i keep or use that for other purchases!?
> 
> View attachment 3212380



Thats the camo I like with the light blue accent.


----------



## Michelle1x

So I scored this funky find today and I'm trying to decide if its giftable or just too junky.
This is a leather faux wrap (I think) short skirt by "Allen B" which seems to be a knock off line of ABS by Allen Schwartz which is itself a knock off line.  Price was $17.98 and it came to NR as $29.97 according to the tag and the silver writing on the inside tag.  I think the $29.97 is more like a price for an ABS faux-leather skirt.

The construction is **horrible** (see seams in pics) but the quality of the leather is actually quite high!

Has anybody seen this before?


----------



## rutabaga

My mom told me sales at Nordstrom went down 33% this year, I tried googling but couldn't find a source so I can't confirm (she read it in a non-English newspaper). I wouldn't be surprised though because like others have said, the anniversary offerings were lackluster and they're expanding NR stores like crazy. Why even bother shopping the retail stores when sometimes the rack has the current season's merch?


----------



## bakeacookie

The rack even had versions or returns of the anniversary sale/current merch at rack prices! I remember some people mad that the robes and zella were being spotted at the rack. 

Tbh, I would never buy certain brands full price because the Rack, and other outlets, have items so much cheaper. Brands like Jimmy Choo, Kates Spade, Rebecca Minkoff , Zella, are often at the rack that it's kinda pointless for me to buy full price. It's not difficult to shop savvy, and with so many new Racks opening, I'm sure Nordies is noticing where their customer base is going now.


ETA: Has anyone seen the Liberty London suitcase in a Rack recently? If anyone can share the UPC, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

DDev said:


> Hi, New to posting but a long time lurker . Not sure if this is the right place- but DSW is having a Gucci shoe event (most shoes $149, final sale)- online and in select stores. Good deal, right?




Thanks! Ended up going to the store and getting the ballet flats. Plus I had a $20 off coupon.


----------



## bagnshoe

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Thanks! Ended up going to the store and getting the ballet flats. Plus I had a $20 off coupon.




What store did u go? I called my local store and they didn't have them so had to order online. What color ballet flats did u get?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

bagnshoe said:


> What store did u go? I called my local store and they didn't have them so had to order online. What color ballet flats did u get?




I'm in Atlanta so I went to the Buckhead store. They had 3 racks of shoes plus some boxes stacked. I got the black flats. Wanted to try the riding boots but the only one they had in stock were the booties.


----------



## bagnshoe

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I'm in Atlanta so I went to the Buckhead store. They had 3 racks of shoes plus some boxes stacked. I got the black flats. Wanted to try the riding boots but the only one they had in stock were the booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213268




Cute. They didn't sell this ballet online.


----------



## Graciielu

They do have these ballet flats online- I ordered a pair and they have many sizes available!


----------



## bagnshoe

Graciielu said:


> They do have these ballet flats online- I ordered a pair and they have many sizes available!




Thanks ! I just saw these available online. Tempted to get another one in blue but I just bought a pair of peep toe flat yesterday.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Our DSW store in Las Vegas do not have any Gucci's here. I am really tempted to purchase the riding boots but I am worried that if the size does not fit or if it doesn't look good, I cannot return it since it's final sale.


----------



## mharri20

My finds from this weekend and last weekend. I also got a $20 Joie sweater with lace on the bottom that is already wrapped for my MIL!

rag & bone distressed shorts for $24



J brand sweater for $50. More than I would usually spend, but it's really soft. 



Managed to find another penny score yesterday too! These Michael stars sweatpants are sooo soft and were marked down to $13. I was surprised to see they rang up at $0.01! I don't think the SA had ever seen a penny find before...she whispered to another employee with a very confused look ok her face before she put them in the bag.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I'm in Atlanta so I went to the Buckhead store. They had 3 racks of shoes plus some boxes stacked. I got the black flats. Wanted to try the riding boots but the only one they had in stock were the booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213268




How are the sizing for these flats? Are they narrow?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Thruhvnseyes said:


> How are the sizing for these flats? Are they narrow?




I normal wear between a 9 and 10. Got these in the 40 but would have been fine with a 39.5. They are not narrow. I have fat feet and they are fine.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Yay! Those are the best penny finds! More fun when you don't expect it 



mharri20 said:


> My finds from this weekend and last weekend. I also got a $20 Joie sweater with lace on the bottom that is already wrapped for my MIL!
> 
> rag & bone distressed shorts for $24
> View attachment 3213557
> 
> 
> J brand sweater for $50. More than I would usually spend, but it's really soft.
> View attachment 3213559
> 
> 
> Managed to find another penny score yesterday too! These Michael stars sweatpants are sooo soft and were marked down to $13. I was surprised to see they rang up at $0.01! I don't think the SA had ever seen a penny find before...she whispered to another employee with a very confused look ok her face before she put them in the bag.
> View attachment 3213562


----------



## pinkfeet

Michelle1x said:


> You know, I disagree with you a little about the rockstud trendyness.
> 
> I am starting to think Rockstuds are this decades "chanel flap bags", iconic bags that are going to become collector pieces depending on how Valentino manages the brand.  They really signify this era more than any other bag and are collectible even now.



I am the opposite. I think the rock studs all look dated now, and will never be iconic, ever. 

I don't see them being collector pieces at all.


----------



## Leto

pinkfeet said:


> I am the opposite. I think the rock studs all look dated now, and will never be iconic, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see them being collector pieces at all.




I agree. I don't understand the hype in the first place.


----------



## peacelovelo11

What are they marked down to?


----------



## peacelovelo11

Hey ladies. New to the forum. I'm a regular rack shopper. How do I locate penny finds? Also, what is this price adjustment everyone keeps talking about  thank you!


----------



## daisygrl

leto said:


> i agree. I don't understand the hype in the first place.




+1


----------



## AnnaFreud

pinkfeet said:


> I am the opposite. I think the rock studs all look dated now, and will never be iconic, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see them being collector pieces at all.




Agreed.


----------



## Michelle1x

Has anyone noticed a delay in their nordstrom notes lately?  I have a lot of points just sitting there but no NN available.  Seems like its been that way for a few weeks.  I was hoping to get those before Christmas but now I wonder if its a retail tactic to delay until the 26th.

Probably ok for me though since I intend to do the CTR after Christmas.


----------



## twboi

Michelle1x said:


> Has anyone noticed a delay in their nordstrom notes lately?  I have a lot of points just sitting there but no NN available.  Seems like its been that way for a few weeks.  I was hoping to get those before Christmas but now I wonder if its a retail tactic to delay until the 26th.
> 
> Probably ok for me though since I intend to do the CTR after Christmas.



I noticed it too and customer service told me it will be available after the card cycle ends. Not sure if this helps.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

twboi said:


> I noticed it too and customer service told me it will be available after the card cycle ends. Not sure if this helps.




Perhaps it's due to returns post Christmas?


----------



## glasskey

I know many of us here are cardholders and prefer the points, but if you're looking to gift, Amazon currently has $100 Nordstrom gift cards bundled with $20 Amazon gift cards for $100. It's not a huge savings, but every little bit helps 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...747931260[a|B01992FV0I[au|5856732741879800112


----------



## jorton

glasskey said:


> I know many of us here are cardholders and prefer the points, but if you're looking to gift, Amazon currently has $100 Nordstrom gift cards bundled with $20 Amazon gift cards for $100. It's not a huge savings, but every little bit helps
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...747931260[a|B01992FV0I[au|5856732741879800112



That's actually a really good deal.... I may have to buy one. I've never purchased an Amazon gift card though, how can we trust it? 

Also is this deal today only?


----------



## glasskey

jorton said:


> That's actually a really good deal.... I may have to buy one. I've never purchased an Amazon gift card though, how can we trust it?
> 
> Also is this deal today only?


I'm not sure what you mean by "how can we trust it?" Amazon is pretty reliable? I've never had any issues with them. Also unclear if this deal is today only, sorry.


----------



## krissa

Michelle1x said:


> Has anyone noticed a delay in their nordstrom notes lately?  I have a lot of points just sitting there but no NN available.  Seems like its been that way for a few weeks.  I was hoping to get those before Christmas but now I wonder if its a retail tactic to delay until the 26th.
> 
> Probably ok for me though since I intend to do the CTR after Christmas.



yeah, they don't become available until after your billing cycle ends and your statement is created. then a week or so after that it should become available. If you have a nordstrom.com account, you'll see them pop up sometimes before you receive the coupon in the mail.


----------



## sweetkiss

glasskey said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "how can we trust it?" Amazon is pretty reliable? I've never had any issues with them. Also unclear if this deal is today only, sorry.



Says deal Ends at 11:50 PM so I'm guessing its only for today


----------



## jorton

Wow there's tons of coats that just went on clearance at mine. Sweater dresses too. We are having an incredibly mild winter in the Midwest and I think stores are suffering


----------



## louboutal

a bunch of herve dresses just popped up on nordstromrack.com if anyone is looking for holiday party dresses: https://www.nordstromrack.com/brands/Herve Leger


----------



## IStuckACello

glasskey said:


> I know many of us here are cardholders and prefer the points, but if you're looking to gift, Amazon currently has $100 Nordstrom gift cards bundled with $20 Amazon gift cards for $100. It's not a huge savings, but every little bit helps
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...747931260[a|B01992FV0I[au|5856732741879800112




I'm confused, when I clicked on it it said $120....


----------



## glasskey

IStuckACello said:


> I'm confused, when I clicked on it it said $120....


oh bummer they must have sold out earlier than expected! It wasn't like the deal of the century, but I needed gifts to give to clients, so it was nice to be able to get a little extra something back.


----------



## pepperdiva

IStuckACello said:


> I'm confused, when I clicked on it it said $120....




I suspect the offer is no longer available because it reflected lower price earlier.


----------



## IStuckACello

Oh booooo those are like the two places I shop the most lol


----------



## a510g

First time poster but long time lurker

Got this band of outsiders leather jacket for ~150, wanted to wait for next week for ctr but wasn't sure it was going to make it 




Also my first penny shoe find! Stuart weitzman wedges that lehoarder posted a few days ago


----------



## Dahls

a510g said:


> First time poster but long time lurker
> 
> Got this band of outsiders leather jacket for ~150, wanted to wait for next week for ctr but wasn't sure it was going to make it
> 
> View attachment 3214265
> 
> 
> Also my first penny shoe find! Stuart weitzman wedges that lehoarder posted a few days ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214263



Nice penny find and that jacket is beautiful!


----------



## IStuckACello

Anyone know if upcoming ctr is 25% or 35%???


----------



## jorton

Wondering this too^ it might be 30%? 

Can we starting buying on Friday for a PA? Since Xmas doesn't count as a day?


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I'm in Atlanta so I went to the Buckhead store. They had 3 racks of shoes plus some boxes stacked. I got the black flats. Wanted to try the riding boots but the only one they had in stock were the booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213268




The booties that you are talking about, is that the one with the studs on the heel? What do you think about them? Do they look nice in person?


----------



## gquinn

Found some Freshly Picked Moccasins and Robeez for $9 a pair! I'm especially excited about the Freshly Picked ones as I'd never buy them at full price


----------



## rainneday

gquinn said:


> Found some Freshly Picked Moccasins and Robeez for $9 a pair! I'm especially excited about the Freshly Picked ones as I'd never buy them at full price
> View attachment 3214499



Oh goodness, these are adorable! Great finds!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> The booties that you are talking about, is that the one with the studs on the heel? What do you think about them? Do they look nice in person?




I didn't like them. The suede felt cheap to me. Here's a pic.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

gquinn said:


> Found some Freshly Picked Moccasins and Robeez for $9 a pair! I'm especially excited about the Freshly Picked ones as I'd never buy them at full price
> View attachment 3214499




So cute!


----------



## Cthai

a510g said:


> First time poster but long time lurker
> 
> Got this band of outsiders leather jacket for ~150, wanted to wait for next week for ctr but wasn't sure it was going to make it
> 
> View attachment 3214265
> 
> 
> Also my first penny shoe find! Stuart weitzman wedges that lehoarder posted a few days ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214263




Omg love the jacket


----------



## jorton

Just went to a different rack. Can't believe how many coats were on clearance. Half the store seemed like it was clearance. All the gifts and Xmas stuff was clearance. There was only a small area of clothing that wasn't clearance! I got a dkny puffy jacket for $95. If you go this weekend you can price adjust. Most of the altered oct/ nov tags were marked down again too.


----------



## deals711

I am new to this Nordstrom rack, great finds for everyone. I started going to Union Square NYC rack but it seems too crowded and on my 3 trips, didn't find any penny deals. Which is the best rack in NYC and long island area. Thanks


----------



## Michelle1x

Glad you guys are finding stuff.... my racks look a little picked over at this point.  I'm not seeing anything new.


----------



## Lushi

Got those Seychelles leather boots for $30 dollars. Is this a good deal, never hear of the brand


----------



## katran26

Michelle1x said:


> Glad you guys are finding stuff.... my racks look a little picked over at this point.  I'm not seeing anything new.



Same here; the Boston rack doesn't have a lot in the clearance area...


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I didn't like them. The suede felt cheap to me. Here's a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214566




Thank you for the picture. I was so close to ordering them since they had a good promotion going on. It was originally $249 and they were doing the $40 off.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3214790
> 
> Got those Seychelles leather boots for $30 dollars. Is this a good deal, never hear of the brand




They're cute. If you're going to wear them then it's a good deal. They're priced more than $100 at Nordstrom


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

gquinn said:


> Found some Freshly Picked Moccasins and Robeez for $9 a pair! I'm especially excited about the Freshly Picked ones as I'd never buy them at full price
> View attachment 3214499




Please share the sku for the freshly picked. Thanks.


----------



## Fashionista365

a510g said:


> First time poster but long time lurker
> 
> Got this band of outsiders leather jacket for ~150, wanted to wait for next week for ctr but wasn't sure it was going to make it
> 
> View attachment 3214265
> 
> 
> Also my first penny shoe find! Stuart weitzman wedges that lehoarder posted a few days ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214263


That's a cute jacket. Nice find


----------



## gquinn

rainneday said:


> Oh goodness, these are adorable! Great finds!







Colaluvstrvl said:


> So cute!







Thruhvnseyes said:


> Please share the sku for the freshly picked. Thanks.




Thank you! 

SKU below... Both pairs had the same sticker.


----------



## Lushi

Thruhvnseyes said:


> They're cute. If you're going to wear them then it's a good deal. They're priced more than $100 at Nordstrom




Wow, thanks. I guess I will keep them. Lol


----------



## krissa

http://www.burlingtoncoatfactory.co...uffer-w-Faux-Fur-110072659.aspx?h=58396,58475

I got this jacket for $50. It's been a mild winter so far, but a great deal for when it gets cold. 

Tons of markdowns going on at the rack if you have any more shopping to do.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I had to go out of town and found some nice surprises.  Refurb Saint Laurent Janis platform pumps $229,  Vince "Nina" silver flats for $55.  They had Nadri necklaces and bracelets for $13!  I wish I had bought more since I have to exchange my sisters present - just found out she's pregnant.

I had scored a pair of Paige jeans for $20 that I think are maternity - so I was returning... May just giver those and track down a barefoot dreams cardi


----------



## yakusoku.af

Nothing amazing today but I did see a Burberry leather jacket and cropped vest 








Saw this on the clearance table. Just had to laugh because they put the studs above the pocket.


----------



## mharri20

I got my shoes today that my friend found for me and I had shipped! They fit like a glove. I'm obsessed!!! I don't wear a lot of color, so I love that they are patterned but still neutral. Now I need to stop shopping lol...


----------



## Mimmy

mharri20 said:


> I got my shoes today that my friend found for me and I had shipped! They fit like a glove. I'm obsessed!!! I don't wear a lot of color, so I love that they are patterned but still neutral. Now I need to stop shopping lol...
> 
> View attachment 3215844
> 
> View attachment 3215845
> 
> View attachment 3215847




What beautiful shoes, mharri, and an amazing price too!


----------



## cafe1414

P


----------



## yakusoku.af

I also saw this Jimmy Choo Rob Pruitt scarf in the jewlery case. It was $49.97 i think. I wasnt able to get a pic on my way out


----------



## aprilludgate

mharri20 said:


> I got my shoes today that my friend found for me and I had shipped! They fit like a glove. I'm obsessed!!! I don't wear a lot of color, so I love that they are patterned but still neutral. Now I need to stop shopping lol...
> 
> View attachment 3215844
> 
> View attachment 3215845
> 
> View attachment 3215847




Wow they are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## ashlie

mharri20 said:


> I got my shoes today that my friend found for me and I had shipped! They fit like a glove. I'm obsessed!!! I don't wear a lot of color, so I love that they are patterned but still neutral. Now I need to stop shopping lol...
> 
> View attachment 3215844
> 
> View attachment 3215845
> 
> View attachment 3215847




What store was this at?! They are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## stacestall

mharri20 said:


> I got my shoes today that my friend found for me and I had shipped! They fit like a glove. I'm obsessed!!! I don't wear a lot of color, so I love that they are patterned but still neutral. Now I need to stop shopping lol...
> 
> View attachment 3215844
> 
> View attachment 3215845
> 
> View attachment 3215847



OMG!!!! Those are gorgeous!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

These were available in Mission Valley


----------



## krissa

mharri20 said:


> I got my shoes today that my friend found for me and I had shipped! They fit like a glove. I'm obsessed!!! I don't wear a lot of color, so I love that they are patterned but still neutral. Now I need to stop shopping lol...
> 
> View attachment 3215844
> 
> View attachment 3215845
> 
> View attachment 3215847



These are awesome.


----------



## Pao9

mharri20 said:


> I got my shoes today that my friend found for me and I had shipped! They fit like a glove. I'm obsessed!!! I don't wear a lot of color, so I love that they are patterned but still neutral. Now I need to stop shopping lol...
> 
> View attachment 3215844
> 
> View attachment 3215845
> 
> View attachment 3215847




Omg amazing! I probably can't walk on those but they are wonderful!!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Pao9 said:


> Omg amazing! I probably can't walk on those but they are wonderful!!!




Hey Pao!!! Hope you're well [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## gottaluvmybags

mharri20 said:


> I got my shoes today that my friend found for me and I had shipped! They fit like a glove. I'm obsessed!!! I don't wear a lot of color, so I love that they are patterned but still neutral. Now I need to stop shopping lol...
> 
> View attachment 3215844
> 
> View attachment 3215845
> 
> View attachment 3215847




Makes me wish I had helpful friends . Nice score!


----------



## lea_uy

After watching a movie with a friend, we decided to drop by nordstrom rack hoping to find some good deals. Well, we got lucky! We found a balenciaga and valentino bags.


----------



## Mimmy

lea_uy said:


> After watching a movie with a friend, we decided to drop by nordstrom rack hoping to find some good deals. Well, we got lucky! We found a balenciaga and valentino bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216249
> View attachment 3216250
> View attachment 3216251
> View attachment 3216252




Wow, you did get lucky! Great finds!


----------



## mharri20

Thanks so much everyone! 



aprilludgate said:


> Wow they are gorgeous! Congrats!





ashlie said:


> What store was this at?! They are absolutely beautiful!!



It was a store in Ohio!



stacestall said:


> OMG!!!! Those are gorgeous!!!!! Congrats!!!!





krissa said:


> These are awesome.





Pao9 said:


> Omg amazing! I probably can't walk on those but they are wonderful!!!



These are much easier to walk in than the So Kate ones I got on Black Friday! Those are killer, but these are much better haha.



gottaluvmybags said:


> Makes me wish I had helpful friends . Nice score!



Haha, it definitely helps! She was so sweet and had sent me pictures of the shoes...I told her to run back and get them immediately!


----------



## bussbuss

lea_uy said:


> After watching a movie with a friend, we decided to drop by nordstrom rack hoping to find some good deals. Well, we got lucky! We found a balenciaga and valentino bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216249
> View attachment 3216250
> View attachment 3216251
> View attachment 3216252



Omg amazing finds.....love the bal.....let me know if u do not keep it please


----------



## louboutal

Wasn't someone looking for a bridesmaid dress? Nordstom.com has a ton that they just marked down to 60% off.


----------



## louboutal

Also classic uggs are 20% off on Nordstrom.com in case anyone is interested [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## mpepe32

Happy Holidays Everyone!  I purchased a chloe small Georgia bag that came from the rack.  It was pretty scratched up but I ended up using a leather conditioner that did a pretty good job!


----------



## bagnshoe

mpepe32 said:


> Happy Holidays Everyone!  I purchased a chloe small Georgia bag that came from the rack.  It was pretty scratched up but I ended up using a leather conditioner that did a pretty good job!




Wow pretty. What name is the leayher conditioner that you used?


----------



## mpepe32

bagnshoe said:


> Wow pretty. What name is the leayher conditioner that you used?


 
I'm at work right now, I will check when I get home.  Its not a recognizable brand I don't think.  I bought it at winners (the Canadian version of tjmaxx) and use it on my leather couches at home.  I will let you know the name tonight.  It didn't get rid of all the scratches but a lot of them just disappeared!  I was pretty impressed.  Also I was more daring because the bag is black and wasn't worried about color changes.  My leather couches are dark as well.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

lea_uy said:


> After watching a movie with a friend, we decided to drop by nordstrom rack hoping to find some good deals. Well, we got lucky! We found a balenciaga and valentino bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216249
> View attachment 3216250
> View attachment 3216251
> View attachment 3216252




Wow, great price. I saw some at my local Nr but it was from $18xx to $10xx. Yours was a really great deal.


----------



## Michelle1x

lea_uy said:


> After watching a movie with a friend, we decided to drop by nordstrom rack hoping to find some good deals. Well, we got lucky! We found a balenciaga and valentino bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216249
> View attachment 3216250
> View attachment 3216251
> View attachment 3216252



Great finds, and GREAT prices again!

I've been seeing too many bags at 50% off retail which puts them around $1-$1.5K - you can get those deals at the regular Nordstrom.


----------



## bagnshoe

lea_uy said:


> After watching a movie with a friend, we decided to drop by nordstrom rack hoping to find some good deals. Well, we got lucky! We found a balenciaga and valentino bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216249
> View attachment 3216250
> View attachment 3216251
> View attachment 3216252




Congrats . Good deals on balenciaga . Is that a city or a velo?


----------



## bagnshoe

mpepe32 said:


> I'm at work right now, I will check when I get home.  Its not a recognizable brand I don't think.  I bought it at winners (the Canadian version of tjmaxx) and use it on my leather couches at home.  I will let you know the name tonight.  It didn't get rid of all the scratches but a lot of them just disappeared!  I was pretty impressed.  Also I was more daring because the bag is black and wasn't worried about color changes.  My leather couches are dark as well.




Thanks mpege32.


----------



## mharri20

lea_uy said:


> After watching a movie with a friend, we decided to drop by nordstrom rack hoping to find some good deals. Well, we got lucky! We found a balenciaga and valentino bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216249
> View attachment 3216250
> View attachment 3216251
> View attachment 3216252



That Bal bag is amazing! The color is perfect! You guys definitely got lucky!



mpepe32 said:


> Happy Holidays Everyone!  I purchased a chloe small Georgia bag that came from the rack.  It was pretty scratched up but I ended up using a leather conditioner that did a pretty good job!



This bag is so classy. I love the small Chloe bags they have now. It looks brand new too!


----------



## Michelle1x

Those Alice Chloe bags that were sitting around everywhere are finally getting red tagged at $645. I've seen these at a lot of Racks and didn't bother to post.  On saturday starts a PA period for the next CTR so if anybody wants one of those for $483 now is the time.


----------



## Pao9

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hey Pao!!! Hope you're well [emoji173]&#65039;




Hi Tammy! Im good! How about you!?!?!? Back to Florida! Also i night be interested in The upc of those maternity pants you found!


----------



## tastangan

lea_uy said:


> After watching a movie with a friend, we decided to drop by nordstrom rack hoping to find some good deals. Well, we got lucky! We found a balenciaga and valentino bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216249
> View attachment 3216250
> View attachment 3216251
> View attachment 3216252



Wow! You got lucky on the Bal. That looks like a Maxi Twiggy, my favorite style. Let me know too, if you decide not to keep


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Pao9 said:


> Hi Tammy! Im good! How about you!?!?!? Back to Florida! Also i night be interested in The upc of those maternity pants you found!




[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]text me if you still have my number - I hope it is what I'm thinking!!  I'm glad you're back in FL - we need to catch up!


----------



## aejones8

Super excited!  Found a Saint Laurent 6 Hour Studded Crossbody Duffel at the Rack tonight!  Haven't found a bag in forever, it was $789 from $2790.


----------



## atomicballerina

lea_uy said:


> After watching a movie with a friend, we decided to drop by nordstrom rack hoping to find some good deals. Well, we got lucky! We found a balenciaga and valentino bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216249
> View attachment 3216250
> View attachment 3216251
> View attachment 3216252




Where did you find this balenciaga and is this a common find?? That is super discounted and quite frankly unbelievable! Congrats!


----------



## lea_uy

atomicballerina said:


> Where did you find this balenciaga and is this a common find?? That is super discounted and quite frankly unbelievable! Congrats!




Hi! This was found at Nordstrom Rack Oxnard. My first time to see a Balenciaga (at NR) that's why my friend and i freaked out esp at that price hehehehe


----------



## Michelle1x

aejones8 said:


> Super excited!  Found a Saint Laurent 6 Hour Studded Crossbody Duffel at the Rack tonight!  Haven't found a bag in forever, it was $789 from $2790.



Beautiful bag!  OK I'm convinced to start looking again.  Maybe the designer goods are starting to trickle to the racks.

Was it a worn and refinished tag?

Did we determine whether those are eligible for the blue tag CTR discounts?


----------



## mpepe32

bagnshoe said:


> Wow pretty. What name is the leather conditioner that you used?


Its called leather CPR.  Its a cleaner and conditioner.  I had no idea when I first bought it that it was meant for handbags as well as furniture but it helped mine.  Again I don't think I would have been so eager to try it if it wasn't a dark colored bag.


----------



## mpepe32

aejones8 said:


> Super excited!  Found a Saint Laurent 6 Hour Studded Crossbody Duffel at the Rack tonight!  Haven't found a bag in forever, it was $789 from $2790.


Congratulations!  That's a beautiful bag!


----------



## aejones8

Michelle1x said:


> Beautiful bag!  OK I'm convinced to start looking again.  Maybe the designer goods are starting to trickle to the racks.
> 
> Was it a worn and refinished tag?
> 
> Did we determine whether those are eligible for the blue tag CTR discounts?


It was worn and refinished, blue tag.  

Not sure if it's eligible for the price adjust.  My rack stores, I am in Minnesota and we have three stores they will not price adjust for CTR.  The last time they did it was three times ago, and now all three have a strict policy and won't do it.


----------



## bagnshoe

mpepe32 said:


> Its called leather CPR.  Its a cleaner and conditioner.  I had no idea when I first bought it that it was meant for handbags as well as furniture but it helped mine.  Again I don't think I would have been so eager to try it if it wasn't a dark colored bag.




Thanks for the info. I have a glycine Balenciaga. Not sure if it will work


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Ahhh you and all your new Loubs! 



mharri20 said:


> I got my shoes today that my friend found for me and I had shipped! They fit like a glove. I'm obsessed!!! I don't wear a lot of color, so I love that they are patterned but still neutral. Now I need to stop shopping lol...
> 
> View attachment 3215844
> 
> View attachment 3215845
> 
> View attachment 3215847



I was just thinking I needed a grey Bal - lucky find!



lea_uy said:


> After watching a movie with a friend, we decided to drop by nordstrom rack hoping to find some good deals. Well, we got lucky! We found a balenciaga and valentino bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216249
> View attachment 3216250
> View attachment 3216251
> View attachment 3216252



Yes, Victoria was! I'll let her know 



louboutal said:


> Wasn't someone looking for a bridesmaid dress? Nordstom.com has a ton that they just marked down to 60% off.



Gorgeous - great job!



mpepe32 said:


> Happy Holidays Everyone!  I purchased a chloe small Georgia bag that came from the rack.  It was pretty scratched up but I ended up using a leather conditioner that did a pretty good job!



They did for black friday but unless they changed their policy AGAIN, it's red tickets only for CTR. 



Michelle1x said:


> Beautiful bag!  OK I'm convinced to start looking again.  Maybe the designer goods are starting to trickle to the racks.
> 
> Was it a worn and refinished tag?
> 
> Did we determine whether those are eligible for the blue tag CTR discounts?


----------



## Michelle1x

shoppinggalnyc said:


> They did for black friday but unless they changed their policy AGAIN, it's red tickets only for CTR.



An SA told me they might do blue tags again.  But that was 2 weeks ago and she didn't know for sure.


----------



## MrsRed

Lots of Valentino,  but not the best price


----------



## gottaluvmybags

MrsRed said:


> View attachment 3217317
> View attachment 3217318
> 
> 
> Lots of Valentino,  but not the best price




$1600!!!  They are so darn expensive - I got my hopes up when the SA said they had Valentino until I saw the prices


----------



## mharri20

aejones8 said:


> Super excited!  Found a Saint Laurent 6 Hour Studded Crossbody Duffel at the Rack tonight!  Haven't found a bag in forever, it was $789 from $2790.




Ah wow, that is such an amazing bag!!!! I'm drooling right now...


----------



## aejones8

mharri20 said:


> Ah wow, that is such an amazing bag!!!! I'm drooling right now...



Thanks! I'm obsessed I am already using it today. Normally I don't use my stuff right away but I couldn't help myself haha.


----------



## louvigilante

Delete


----------



## louvigilante

lea_uy said:


> Hi! This was found at Nordstrom Rack Oxnard. My first time to see a Balenciaga (at NR) that's why my friend and i freaked out esp at that price hehehehe





No way!!! I never found anything this cool there. Granted I never go that often that one anymore.

Also, congrats!!!


----------



## mpepe32

MrsRed said:


> View attachment 3217317
> View attachment 3217318
> 
> 
> Lots of Valentino,  but not the best price


 
which location was this at if you don't mind sharing


----------



## greenoiloil

Can we have PA next friday for today's purchase?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I asked in the store today and half the people said yes and the other half said no LOL. The manager wasn't in so I couldn't ask her. 



Michelle1x said:


> An SA told me they might do blue tags again.  But that was 2 weeks ago and she didn't know for sure.


----------



## bobo2002

Hi Ladies,

I just brought a Valentino crossbody for $899  but now i am not certain if i should keep it or now. I feel like the camo-trend is going to be out of style next year cus is only good for one season?  Does anyone know what season is it from? should i keep it or not?Please give me some suggestion.

For some reason I can't attach a picture of the actual bag, so I just attached a generic one below. The one that I brought is sky blue with army green color.


----------



## Perfect in Pink

I found this cute Tory Burch cardigan today, altered/refinished but looks totally fine. Only paid $41!


----------



## natalia0128

I found this Marc Jacob classic q lil ukita for $64.20. There was two at my store , I found one $64 and the other one is $117. What do you think? Can I get some feedback?
Thank you


----------



## mesmerize

greenoiloil said:


> Can we have PA next friday for today's purchase?



The shoe manager said that the will do price adjustments for red and blue tags on Saturday (the day after Christmas) for purchases made today. I snagged a pair of gucci flip flops that are still on the gucci website for $395.00 for $129.97. I will be getting a price adjustment but it's only 25% and not 30% like last time.


----------



## natalia0128

When is the next clear the rack?


----------



## daisygrl

bobo2002 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> I just brought a Valentino crossbody for $899  but now i am not certain if i should keep it or now. I feel like the camo-trend is going to be out of style next year cus is only good for one season?  Does anyone know what season is it from? should i keep it or not?Please give me some suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I can't attach a picture of the actual bag, so I just attached a generic one below. The one that I brought is sky blue with army green color.




Sorry, to me, this already looks outdated. Not worth the money, imo. Unless, it is black.


----------



## bobo2002

daisygrl said:


> Sorry, to me, this already looks outdated. Not worth the money, imo. Unless, it is black.


thanks for your advice!


----------



## natalia0128

Here is the picture from my phone


----------



## natalia0128

The price tag is tempting me if I can get PA after Christmas it would be cheaper. 
Someone in here told me they hand out the $15 coupon right with purchase how come they did not give to me


----------



## peacelovesequin

natalia0128 said:


> Here is the picture from my phone



It's a beautiful bag. It's versatile and that color is perfect for spring/summer. You should get it!


----------



## pecknnibble

bobo2002 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> I just brought a Valentino crossbody for $899  but now i am not certain if i should keep it or now. I feel like the camo-trend is going to be out of style next year cus is only good for one season?  Does anyone know what season is it from? should i keep it or not?Please give me some suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I can't attach a picture of the actual bag, so I just attached a generic one below. The one that I brought is sky blue with army green color.




I think it's definitely more trendy/seasonal. If you like it, you should definitely keep it. But if you're unsure, I'd say return and wait for the price to go down? There have been a lot of Valentino bags popping up at rack and I think a few will still be there when they're marked down. Personally I think that bag is nice but not worth $899 unless you LOVE it.


----------



## pecknnibble

natalia0128 said:


> Here is the picture from my phone




Personally, I'm not a huge fan of patent, especially in a bright color, but that's an amazing price for that bag!


----------



## bobo2002

pecknnibble said:


> I think it's definitely more trendy/seasonal. If you like it, you should definitely keep it. But if you're unsure, I'd say return and wait for the price to go down? There have been a lot of Valentino bags popping up at rack and I think a few will still be there when they're marked down. Personally I think that bag is nice but not worth $899 unless you LOVE it.


After consideration, I went back to NR and return it. If it is full leather, I would keep it. I am kind of scare the leather would chip off. I am wondering if any ladies in here seen a same style but a full leather in NR recently?


----------



## Lushi

natalia0128 said:


> I found this Marc Jacob classic q lil ukita for $64.20. There was two at my store , I found one $64 and the other one is $117. What do you think? Can I get some feedback?
> 
> Thank you




Great deal, I would totally keep it


----------



## baghagg

Valentino at NR, NJ. PM for location details


----------



## ashlie

baghagg said:


> Valentino at NR, NJ. PM for location details




How much were they going for?


----------



## bagnshoe

natalia0128 said:


> I found this Marc Jacob classic q lil ukita for $64.20. There was two at my store , I found one $64 and the other one is $117. What do you think? Can I get some feedback?
> 
> Thank you




That's a good price at $64. I have one and love it as it's very roomy . Just a small &#65039;con is that there is no zipper just a flap close with a magnetic but i still like it though


----------



## baghagg

ashlie said:


> How much were they going for?



$800.00 - $1,500.00 depending on model


----------



## Michelle1x

baghagg said:


> Valentino at NR, NJ. PM for location details



I'm a Valentino fan but these seem like an end of season buy that Nordstrom did and the prices are TOO HIGH.  They are selling the medium totes for around $1600 and the mini crossbodies and clutches for $899.  Basically half off.  I bought a black mini crossbody last year altered and refinished for $440.  I'd be all over these at those prices.

I think these are white tag and not blue tag right?  So no markdowns at CTR.  If there are markdowns at CTR that is different.


----------



## baghagg

Michelle1x said:


> I'm a Valentino fan but these seem like an end of season buy that Nordstrom did and the prices are TOO HIGH.  They are selling the medium totes for around $1600 and the mini crossbodies and clutches for $899.  Basically half off.  I bought a black mini crossbody last year altered and refinished for $440.  I'd be all over these at those prices.
> 
> I think these are white tag and not blue tag right?  So no markdowns at CTR.  If there are markdowns at CTR that is different.



Not sure about white/blue tag,  sorry. .  I will say they are in very good shape,  I inspected them.


----------



## Lodpah

I picked up a pair of Current Elliott Ankle Skinny Leather pants for $209 marked down from $980 in excellent condition. Also a J Brand Petra Studded Jeans which retails for $854 down to $77, also in excellent condition.


----------



## kema042290

Anyone seen any of the Longchamp cuir on clearance.... I really need to get an iPad.


----------



## Michelle1x

I'm seeing those J Brand orangey leather jackets everywhere for $149 red tag so if anybody can use an orange leather jacket, these will be about $100 after CTR.


----------



## peacelovesequin

kema042290 said:


> Anyone seen any of the Longchamp cuir on clearance.... I really need to get an iPad.




Here's the UPC for the Longchamp Cuir: 671194225779 (Paprika) & 671194225786 (Tan). Happy hunting!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michelle1x said:


> I'm seeing those J Brand orangey leather jackets everywhere for $149 red tag so if anybody can use an orange leather jacket, these will be about $100 after CTR.




I got one during the BF sale. Total statement jacket!


----------



## Lauren0404

Blue Chloe Drew here at Milwaukee Nordstrom Rack. Also a navy and black Chloe Alice here for $750 red tag.


----------



## lms910

Just found this baby worn and refurbished $299!
http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/vince...Bprb-kbpWrGfE3v0_IQJCIxmSJ_nYfUMazBoCH6Tw_wcB


----------



## vt2159

My first altered and refinished finds and purchases!  Got these two Burberry bags a few days ago.  I already packed them and forgot to take photos, but these are the stock photos for these bags.  I believe they were between 61-68% off.  Quality looks as new.  They did not have dust bags, but the cashier helped me find other dust bags (non-Burberry) to put them in, and she recommended I ask at Nordstrom.  I asked a nice sale associate at the regular store, and she grabbed two Burberry dust bags from the back. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## natalia0128

vt2159 said:


> My first worn and refinished finds and purchases!  Got these two Burberry bags a few days ago.  I already packed them and forgot to take photos, but these are the stock photos for these bags.  I believe they were between 61-68% off.  Quality looks as new.  They did not have dust bags, but the cashier helped me find other dust bags (non-Burberry) to put them in, and she recommended I ask at Nordstrom.  I asked a nice sale associate at the regular store, and she grabbed two Burberry dust bags from the back.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



So pretty 
 Is there any color?


----------



## Jen123

Lauren0404 said:


> View attachment 3218169
> View attachment 3218170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Chloe Drew here at Milwaukee Nordstrom Rack. Also a navy and black Chloe Alice here for $750 red tag.




Did you buy it?!


----------



## vt2159

natalia0128 said:


> So pretty
> Is there any color?


There were no other Burberry bags.  The only other refinished bags they had were a Herschel backpack and a MBMJ bag.  The handbag sale rep. said I had good time as they just put them out.  I had to search for her to unlock the bags, and were so afraid they would be claimed by the time I got back.  When other shoppers saw them, they asked if there were any others in the back and was told no.


----------



## vt2159

I know there have been lots of discussion about Valentino rockstud bags latetly.  I picked this tote up when it went on sale at Nordstrom for 30% off from $1895.  Now the tote is 60% off ($758 + tax), so I think I can try to get a price adjustment at the store.  I had it shipped to my parents, so I have yet to see it and really assess whether I like it.

Thoughts on the bag and whether I should keep?


----------



## Lauren0404

Jen123 said:


> Did you buy it?!




No it was a mini and had a blue tag so I wasn't sure about price adjustment, but then I went back to look at it once more and it was gone [emoji21]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

vt2159 said:


> My first altered and refinished finds and purchases!  Got these two Burberry bags a few days ago.  I already packed them and forgot to take photos, but these are the stock photos for these bags.  I believe they were between 61-68% off.  Quality looks as new.  They did not have dust bags, but the cashier helped me find other dust bags (non-Burberry) to put them in, and she recommended I ask at Nordstrom.  I asked a nice sale associate at the regular store, and she grabbed two Burberry dust bags from the back. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Congratulations. Sometimes you are just in the right place at the right time!


----------



## coconutsboston

vt2159 said:


> My first altered and refinished finds and purchases!  Got these two Burberry bags a few days ago.  I already packed them and forgot to take photos, but these are the stock photos for these bags.  I believe they were between 61-68% off.  Quality looks as new.  They did not have dust bags, but the cashier helped me find other dust bags (non-Burberry) to put them in, and she recommended I ask at Nordstrom.  I asked a nice sale associate at the regular store, and she grabbed two Burberry dust bags from the back. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Nice find!


----------



## krissa

I finally snagged a pair of hunter boots on sale for under $60! It only took an entire year, lol. I'm so glad latest clear the rack includes blue tag so I can get them even lower. I got the tall adjustable gloss black ones $54.97 and the short grey gloss $49.97. They're both nqc, but they look brand new to me.


----------



## lms910

My NR said the CTR this week will not include blue tags


----------



## meowmix318

lms910 said:


> My NR said the CTR this week will not include blue tags



The Nordstrom Rack in Salt Lake City (I'm on vacation) told me yesterday it will include red and blue tags, 25% off starting after Xmas


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I should do that - I have so many designer bags from the Rack that need dustbags! Love your finds 



vt2159 said:


> My first altered and refinished finds and purchases!  Got these two Burberry bags a few days ago.  I already packed them and forgot to take photos, but these are the stock photos for these bags.  I believe they were between 61-68% off.  Quality looks as new.  They did not have dust bags, but the cashier helped me find other dust bags (non-Burberry) to put them in, and she recommended I ask at Nordstrom.  I asked a nice sale associate at the regular store, and she grabbed two Burberry dust bags from the back. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## peacelovesequin

Today's penny find. 
Vince Colorblock Sleeveless Blouse (attached stock photo). Retails for $245.00. Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## mharri20

meowmix318 said:


> The Nordstrom Rack in Salt Lake City (I'm on vacation) told me yesterday it will include red and blue tags, 25% off starting after Xmas




I asked the store manager at mine today and he also said it would include blue tags and be 25% off. I bought a few things I plan to get price adjusted next weekend, so I hope I don't have trouble because I haven't done it at this location before. 



peacelovesequin said:


> Today's penny find.
> Vince Colorblock Sleeveless Blouse (attached stock photo). Retails for $245.00. Keep your eyes peeled!




Amazing find! My mom found a penny score today too. She was so excited!


----------



## Michelle1x

What do y'all think of Doma leather jackets.  I bought 2 today, both will be about $200 after PA.  The retail on these is about $700 each.

I can't get used to the "washed leather" look on Doma.  Its real leather but almost looks fake to me.  I prefer the sleek leather from the J Brand or Mackage jackets. Doma is almost as costly as Mackage.

Here is a stock photo of one, below.
I need these for gifts so will keep them.  They are blue tag with all the label tags on so good for gifts, I'm happy I found them.


----------



## vt2159

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Congratulations. Sometimes you are just in the right place at the right time!





coconutsboston said:


> Nice find!





shoppinggalnyc said:


> I should do that - I have so many  designer bags from the Rack that need dustbags! Love your finds



Thanks, all! Still so ecstatic about my finds! Hoping for some more finds in the near future http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## louvigilante

Michelle1x said:


> What do y'all think of Doma leather jackets.  I bought 2 today, both will be about $200 after PA.  The retail on these is about $700 each.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get used to the "washed leather" look on Doma.  Its real leather but almost looks fake to me.  I prefer the sleek leather from the J Brand or Mackage jackets. Doma is almost as costly as Mackage.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a stock photo of one, below.
> 
> I need these for gifts so will keep them.  They are blue tag with all the label tags on so good for gifts, I'm happy I found them.




I LOVE LOVE LOVE mine. It's my most used jacket. I have a 2 mackage jackets as well but the DOMA feels broken in so comfy.


----------



## gail13

vt2159 said:


> I know there have been lots of discussion about Valentino rockstud bags latetly.  I picked this tote up when it went on sale at Nordstrom for 30% off from $1895.  Now the tote is 60% off ($758 + tax), so I think I can try to get a price adjustment at the store.  I had it shipped to my parents, so I have yet to see it and really assess whether I like it.
> 
> Thoughts on the bag and whether I should keep?



Nordies has changed their policy and no longer adjust pricing on designer items-even if it's a one day pricing drop.  I guess too many greedy shoppers spoiled it.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Stopped by today and spotted a few handbag finds 
Longchamp now red tag




Kenzo 




Alexander Wang


----------



## vt2159

gail13 said:


> Nordies has changed their policy and no longer adjust pricing on designer items-even if it's a one day pricing drop.  I guess too many greedy shoppers spoiled it.


I did not know that was a policy, though I was lucky to find an SA who did it with no issues.


----------



## gail13

vt2159 said:


> I did not know that was a policy, though I was lucky to find an SA who did it with no issues.



Me also but am told they are cracking down. They now have signs posted in store.


----------



## bakeacookie

gail13 said:


> Me also but am told they are cracking down. They now have signs posted in store.




Oh wow. That wouldn't surprise me anymore, we all buy to PA during CTR. 

But if they do "no designer PA" they better establish a list of designers that can't be PA. But doubt they will and it'll be at the decision of the SA/SM of the store you're at.


----------



## mharri20

bakeacookie said:


> Oh wow. That wouldn't surprise me anymore, we all buy to PA during CTR.
> 
> But if they do "no designer PA" they better establish a list of designers that can't be PA. But doubt they will and it'll be at the decision of the SA/SM of the store you're at.



I agree with this statement. If they decide not to do PA's on designer, it needs to be clear which ones they are talking about, or I don't think it would be fair considering it would be up to the SA's discretion.


----------



## Giosach

What do you think about Marc Jacobs, the Mini 1984 MINI Leather Handbag. I saw it last weekend and it was listed on the red tag as $348 from $995.  Do you think it is a good price?  

shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-jacobs-1984-mini-top-handle-satchel/3540644

Not sure how to upload a picture from Nordtrom's website.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

They keep playing games with their policies. It's starting to piss me off. I'm level 4 so I get unlimited alterations. When I was level 1, 2 and 3 and had to pay out of pocket for alterations they had no problem taking my money when I brought them outside pieces to tailor for them. Now all of a sudden they don't want to take anything from outside stores. 

Then they tried to tell me the alterations all had to be for me - really? So my husband can't have a suit tailored that I paid for from the Rack? I had a fit and now the manager told me it's anything purchased from the Rack with my card.

Is it just my Rack or is it company-wide? Can anyone else still bring non Nordstrom merch to the Nordstrom tailors? Maybe I need to just find another location to bring my alterations to.


----------



## Fashionista365

And i just bought a few bags that i was planning to price adjust during CTR &#128584;


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Giosach said:


> What do you think about Marc Jacobs, the Mini 1984 MINI Leather Handbag. I saw it last weekend and it was listed on the red tag as $348 from $995.  Do you think it is a good price?
> 
> shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-jacobs-1984-mini-top-handle-satchel/3540644
> 
> Not sure how to upload a picture from Nordtrom's website.




I got the regular size in black for around $150 last CTR. It was red tagged $228 I believe.


----------



## Giosach

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I got the regular size in black for around $150 last CTR. It was red tagged $228 I believe.


You got a deal!!! do you happen to have the SKU.  Seems to me that this MJ mini bag is still high then.


----------



## peacelovesequin

yakusoku.af said:


> Stopped by today and spotted a few handbag finds
> Longchamp now red tag
> View attachment 3219366
> 
> View attachment 3219367
> 
> Kenzo
> View attachment 3219368
> 
> View attachment 3219369
> 
> Alexander Wang
> View attachment 3219370
> 
> View attachment 3219371




Thanks for sharing!


----------



## peacelovesequin

mharri20 said:


> I agree with this statement. If they decide not to do PA's on designer, it needs to be clear which ones they are talking about, or I don't think it would be fair considering it would be up to the SA's discretion.




I agree. They need to update the policy to reflect this information.


----------



## mharri20

shoppinggalnyc said:


> They keep playing games with their policies. It's starting to piss me off. I'm level 4 so I get unlimited alterations. When I was level 1, 2 and 3 and had to pay out of pocket for alterations they had no problem taking my money when I brought them outside pieces to tailor for them. Now all of a sudden they don't want to take anything from outside stores.
> 
> Then they tried to tell me the alterations all had to be for me - really? So my husband can't have a suit tailored that I paid for from the Rack? I had a fit and now the manager told me it's anything purchased from the Rack with my card.
> 
> Is it just my Rack or is it company-wide? Can anyone else still bring non Nordstrom merch to the Nordstrom tailors? Maybe I need to just find another location to bring my alterations to.



This makes me mad too! I think it varies by location. I took in 2 items recently to Nordstrom that I purchased at NR, and they asked me no questions whatsoever. The items had no tags (I tore them off before getting them altered), so I could have gotten them anywhere. At my old location they would ask where I got them, and I would just say NR even if it wasn't true, because they cared more about where items were purchased. That was even when I was a level 4 (no longer spend that much...mortgage comes first lol).

I can't believe they told you that the items had to be for yourself though...that's definitely NOT cool. My husband buys plenty at the rack and he has had items altered too with no fuss. Do they expect that each person needs to have their own Nordstrom card?! How dumb. 

I miss the old alterations policy, where they would charge your card, and then refund you. Now, they just give you a note with the alterations amount :/


----------



## pecknnibble

I saw on the Nordstrom website that they don't do PAs on sale designer items anymore but does that apply to Nordstrom Rack as well?


----------



## intrigue

shoppinggalnyc said:


> They keep playing games with their policies. It's starting to piss me off. I'm level 4 so I get unlimited alterations. When I was level 1, 2 and 3 and had to pay out of pocket for alterations they had no problem taking my money when I brought them outside pieces to tailor for them. Now all of a sudden they don't want to take anything from outside stores.
> 
> Then they tried to tell me the alterations all had to be for me - really? So my husband can't have a suit tailored that I paid for from the Rack? I had a fit and now the manager told me it's anything purchased from the Rack with my card.
> 
> Is it just my Rack or is it company-wide? Can anyone else still bring non Nordstrom merch to the Nordstrom tailors? Maybe I need to just find another location to bring my alterations to.




I was told that outside items are charged at 2x the normal rate.


----------



## intrigue

Does anybody happen to have the SKU for this Chloe tote?
TIA!


----------



## sarasmom

Fashionista365 said:


> And i just bought a few bags that i was planning to price adjust during CTR &#128584;



I think this policy being discussed is for the full price store, not nordstrom rack. I bought a burberry coat this morning, red tagged and the SA said to bring it back on the 26th for PA.


----------



## Michelle1x

louvigilante said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE mine. It's my most used jacket. I have a 2 mackage jackets as well but the DOMA feels broken in so comfy.



GREAT!  Thank you.  I want to make sure the recipient is excited to get these.


----------



## sherrywang227

yakusoku.af said:


> Stopped by today and spotted a few handbag finds
> Longchamp now red tag
> View attachment 3219366
> 
> View attachment 3219367
> 
> Kenzo
> View attachment 3219368
> 
> View attachment 3219369
> 
> Alexander Wang
> View attachment 3219370
> 
> View attachment 3219371




Is the alexander wang bag still available? :O Which location is it? I've been looking for one for months!


----------



## meowmix318

sarasmom said:


> I think this policy being discussed is for the full price store, not nordstrom rack. I bought a burberry coat this morning, red tagged and the SA said to bring it back on the 26th for PA.



Can you please provide the skull number  and a photo of your coat? Thank you


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Giosach said:


> You got a deal!!! do you happen to have the SKU.  Seems to me that this MJ mini bag is still high then.




Sku is 429857651607


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Giosach said:


> You got a deal!!! do you happen to have the SKU.  Seems to me that this MJ mini bag is still high then.




I think sometimes you just get lucky. I found the same bag in a different color after and it was still over $700.


----------



## lms910

lms910 said:


> Just found this baby worn and refurbished $299!
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/vince...Bprb-kbpWrGfE3v0_IQJCIxmSJ_nYfUMazBoCH6Tw_wcB




I just found the same jacket in BLACK at my NR for $299 today! Pays to go every day!!!!! I will be returning the saddle one. It is size XS if anyone is interested PM me!


----------



## Giosach

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Sku is 429857651607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219600


Thanks.  I'll wait for further price reduction then....


----------



## VernisCerise

This Burberry Brit dress is available at NR Orlando. It has a red tag. It doesn't fit me due to pregnancy GL


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

At level 4 it's unlimited and it comes right off your bill (no notes). I may just try another location or call Nordstrom and ask what the deal is.

Yes they charged 2x the rate for outside stuff but it's free for me so it didn't matter. 




mharri20 said:


> This makes me mad too! I think it varies by location. I took in 2 items recently to Nordstrom that I purchased at NR, and they asked me no questions whatsoever. The items had no tags (I tore them off before getting them altered), so I could have gotten them anywhere. At my old location they would ask where I got them, and I would just say NR even if it wasn't true, because they cared more about where items were purchased. That was even when I was a level 4 (no longer spend that much...mortgage comes first lol).
> 
> I can't believe they told you that the items had to be for yourself though...that's definitely NOT cool. My husband buys plenty at the rack and he has had items altered too with no fuss. Do they expect that each person needs to have their own Nordstrom card?! How dumb.
> 
> I miss the old alterations policy, where they would charge your card, and then refund you. Now, they just give you a note with the alterations amount :/





intrigue said:


> I was told that outside items are charged at 2x the normal rate.


----------



## buyingpig

shoppinggalnyc said:


> At level 4 it's unlimited and it comes right off your bill (no notes). I may just try another location or call Nordstrom and ask what the deal is.
> 
> Yes they charged 2x the rate for outside stuff but it's free for me so it didn't matter.



That's weird. My Nordstroms tell me all alterations gets refunded as notes. Doesn't matter what level I am... I just became a level 4.


----------



## vt2159

buyingpig said:


> That's weird. My Nordstroms tell me all alterations gets refunded as notes. Doesn't matter what level I am... I just became a level 4.





shoppinggalnyc said:


> At level 4 it's unlimited and it comes right off your bill (no notes). I may just try another location or call Nordstrom and ask what the deal is.
> 
> Yes they charged 2x the rate for outside stuff but it's free for me so it didn't matter.



I do not think the SAs really know sometimes. I have been told that even though I know for a fact the alterations costs get taken off in my bill as a level 4. I did get notes when I was a level 3 a couple of years ago.

I got such a hassle bringing in Gucci and D&G dresses that I did not buy at Nordstrom. They finally did allow the alterations after calling someone and discussing it.  I do not mind their charging more since I get free alterations. Though granted, I only got alterations at that one location, so maybe I, too, should try a different location.  I have only gotten alterations at the main store and never at the Rack even though some of my items are Rack items


----------



## buyingpig

vt2159 said:


> I do not think the SAs really know sometimes. I have been told that even though I know for a fact the alterations costs get taken off in my bill as a level 4. I did get notes when I was a level 3 a couple of years ago.
> 
> I got such a hassle bringing in Gucci and D&G dresses that I did not buy at Nordstrom. They finally did allow the alterations after calling someone and discussing it.  I do not mind their charging more since I get free alterations. Though granted, I only got alterations at that one location, so maybe I, too, should try a different location.  I have only gotten alterations at the main store and never at the Rack even though some of my items are Rack items



Gets taken off in your bill? So it gets taken off at point of sale? Or your monthly bill on credit card? 

How does it work if I have debit card?


----------



## yakusoku.af

sherrywang227 said:


> Is the alexander wang bag still available? :O Which location is it? I've been looking for one for months!




Tried to PM you. Send me a PM if you want the location. It's probably still there.


----------



## vt2159

buyingpig said:


> Gets taken off in your bill? So it gets taken off at point of sale? Or your monthly bill on credit card?
> 
> How does it work if I have debit card?


It gets taken off in my monthly statement.  I always check to make sure.  I have the store card, so I am not sure about the debit card.


----------



## Lushi

yakusoku.af said:


> Stopped by today and spotted a few handbag finds
> Longchamp now red tag
> View attachment 3219366
> 
> View attachment 3219367
> 
> Kenzo
> View attachment 3219368
> 
> View attachment 3219369
> 
> Alexander Wang
> View attachment 3219370
> 
> View attachment 3219371




Where is this?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Wow - I can't believe they have so many different policies for alterations.  I stopped getting alterations at NR because I didn't like the results and the tailor.

I go to a full line and get rewards on my alterations from the mall.  I get rang up for my alterations but I never see it come out of my bank account.  

The first time I went in with 20+ pieces (as soon as I hit level 4). They were asking a ton of questions but now my tailors are awesome.  We add fabric, and get creative with some pieces and I trust them and like them.

I have never been told no it that the items must be from the full line or any other non-sense.


----------



## LnA

So timely that the alterations policy came up on this thread bc I spent an hour on the phone with CS trying to get this clarified a few days ago. I got my issue resolved but now I know to go armed with tags, receipt and only Nordstrom/NR merch. The previous policy allowed non-Nordstrom merchandise to be tailored but at 2x the price. If you are a level 1-3 cardmember you would still get the amount back in notes (and no charge at all for level 4). Well, apparently most stores will still take non-Nordstrom merchandise but it's completely out of pocket (and still x2). You won't be getting a note for it. Also, items from NR not recognized by Nordstrom will not be altered unless you have the tags and receipt. I'm guessing that their alterations benefit must have been abused quite a bit over the years, but a heads up on the reimbursement policy change would have been nice.


----------



## buyingpig

Anyone know how level 4 alteration works for debit card? We were told we'd get notes back when asked in store. Now I have no clue if this is true. Anyone know?


----------



## sherrywang227

yakusoku.af said:


> Tried to PM you. Send me a PM if you want the location. It's probably still there.


Pmed you!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

buyingpig said:


> Anyone know how level 4 alteration works for debit card? We were told we'd get notes back when asked in store. Now I have no clue if this is true. Anyone know?




I normally get rang up, get a receipt but do not see it deducted from my bank account.


----------



## lshpak

This is what I fund today. Still not sure if it a keeper.


----------



## dingdong79

lshpak said:


> This is what I fund today. Still not sure if it a keeper.




If you return can you share the location..thanks


----------



## Wilsom04

lshpak said:


> This is what I fund today. Still not sure if it a keeper.


Nice!


----------



## sarasmom

meowmix318 said:


> Can you please provide the skull number  and a photo of your coat? Thank you



I can't seem to upload a picture, but here is a link to the coat online:


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-brit-cornsdale-channel-quilt-down-jacket-with-hood/3753596

The red tag says 045456 583641. It was $299.


----------



## AnnaFreud

lshpak said:


> This is what I fund today. Still not sure if it a keeper.




Is that Chloe? I love that red!


----------



## dingdong79

AnnaFreud said:


> Is that Chloe? I love that red!




The bag is Ferragamo [emoji76]


----------



## krissa

AnnaFreud said:


> Is that Chloe? I love that red!


 yes! 

I'm usually not a red fan, but this is gorgeous!!

Any chloe fans know the style?


----------



## lshpak

krissa said:


> yes!
> 
> I'm usually not a red fan, but this is gorgeous!!
> 
> Any chloe fans know the style?



The bag is Ferragamo. I also not a red fan but this one is really nice. I am hoping for blue tags to be included in after Christmas sale.


----------



## krissa

lshpak said:


> The bag is Ferragamo. I also not a red fan but this one is really nice. I am hoping for blue tags to be included in after Christmas sale.



Wow! There's a chloe one like that with similar zippers. Or maybe someone lied to me lol. Anyways blue tags are part of after Xmas sale!


----------



## Michelle1x

krissa said:


> Wow! There's a chloe one like that with similar zippers. Or maybe someone lied to me lol. Anyways blue tags are part of after Xmas sale!



I don't think the altered and refinished tags are considered blue tags though.


----------



## vivelebag

lshpak said:


> This is what I fund today. Still not sure if it a keeper.




Gorgeous red. If you don't keep it I'm sure it can find a happy home with another PF'er!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

At level 4 they charge you and then you get a credit on your bill in the same credit card cycle. With debit they would probably charge you and then you'd get a refund. Any other level they charge you and then issue you notes for that amount up to the 100/200/300 yearly allotment. 



buyingpig said:


> Gets taken off in your bill? So it gets taken off at point of sale? Or your monthly bill on credit card?
> 
> How does it work if I have debit card?


----------



## mharri20

Michelle1x said:


> I don't think the altered and refinished tags are considered blue tags though.




Id love to know if they are going to be considered in the sale. Has anyone asked? I always find them on the clearance racks so I would think they would count....but who knows.


----------



## lms910

My find today 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3220356



Will be $18 after PA!


----------



## sherrywang227

lms910 said:


> My find today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220356
> View attachment 3220414
> 
> 
> Will be $18 after PA!


Is this w&r or can this be searched with SKU? :O What an amazing find!!


----------



## lms910

sherrywang227 said:


> Is this w&r or can this be searched with SKU? :O What an amazing find!!




Will post the sku when I get home this evening!!!


----------



## buyingpig

shoppinggalnyc said:


> At level 4 they charge you and then you get a credit on your bill in the same credit card cycle. With debit they would probably charge you and then you'd get a refund. Any other level they charge you and then issue you notes for that amount up to the 100/200/300 yearly allotment.



Just checked my transaction history. So far as soon as alteration gets charged. I get refunded "alteration rewards" of the same amount.


----------



## kema042290

How do you search for bags on the nr app?


----------



## vt2159

Saw these this morning - Chloe bags, not sure on style though. PM for location.


----------



## vt2159

Finall saw Valentino bags in NR, but they were still expensive.


----------



## vt2159

Purchased these two pairs of shoes. Already a great deal, and for the first time, I'll be PA-ing items this coming CTR!! 

Nike 39.97 from 100



Paul Green 73.35 from 485



And I couldn't say no to this cute little bag. Love the color and shape - Kate Spade 174.97. Found it cheaper on the KS website, so I'll ask to see if they price match.


----------



## peacelovesequin

kema042290 said:


> How do you search for bags on the nr app?




Make sure your using the "Nordstrom Rack Stores" app. 

If you have the UPC number, you use the search & send feature. You can also call your local NR, provide them with the UPC and they can track down the item in other stores. Hope this helps!


----------



## natalia0128

vt2159 said:


> Purchased these two pairs of shoes. Already a great deal, and for the first time, I'll be PA-ing items this coming CTR!!
> 
> Nike 39.97
> View attachment 3220584
> 
> 
> Paul Green 73.35
> View attachment 3220593
> 
> 
> And I couldn't say no to this cute little bag. Love the color and shape - Kate Spade 174.97. Found it cheaper on the KS website, so I'll ask to see if they price match.
> 
> View attachment 3220597



Does Nordstrom do price match ? 
 If you do, can you let me know? Thanks


----------



## peacelovesequin

natalia0128 said:


> Does Nordstrom do price match ?
> If you do, can you let me know? Thanks




_*Nordstrom's price matching policy: *_
_At Nordstrom we are committed to offering you the best possible prices. We will be glad to meet our competitor's pricing if you ever find an item that we offer, in the same color and size, available from a similar retailer. Please call 1.888.282.6060 to place your order._


*Nordstrom Rack's price matching policy:*
_We are unable to match prices from auction sites and outlet stores or their websites, or other retailers' discount promotions, shipping offers and gift card offers._

Hope this helps!


----------



## vt2159

natalia0128 said:


> Does Nordstrom do price match ?
> If you do, can you let me know? Thanks





peacelovesequin said:


> _*Nordstrom's price matching policy: *_
> _At Nordstrom we are committed to offering you the best possible  prices. We will be glad to meet our competitor's pricing if you ever  find an item that we offer, in the same color and size, available from a  similar retailer. Please call 1.888.282.6060 to place your order._
> 
> 
> *Nordstrom Rack's price matching policy:*
> _We are unable to match prices from auction sites and outlet stores or  their websites, or other retailers' discount promotions, shipping  offers and gift card offers._
> 
> Hope this helps!



Aww, that is a shame NR does not price match.  The KS website has their promo for 25% off sale items; that is why it is cheaper.  I will think on the bag and see if I want to purchase from KS then.


----------



## applecidered

Apologies if this has been answered before, but when does the after Xmas CTR end? 12/26 Saturday through 12/27 Sunday? I hope it lasts until Monday since that's when I'll probably be able to stop by...


----------



## krissa

applecidered said:


> Apologies if this has been answered before, but when does the after Xmas CTR end? 12/26 Saturday through 12/27 Sunday? I hope it lasts until Monday since that's when I'll probably be able to stop by...



Goes thru 1/3/16.


----------



## bakeacookie

Ooh that's a whole week!


----------



## jorton

Found an urban decay naked flushed at my rack for $10.97, last one. I even told myself "I bet it's broken" but it was in plastic wrap. Sure enough I went home and opened it and its shattered to pieces &#128547;


----------



## pcil

vt2159 said:


> Aww, that is a shame NR does not price match.  The KS website has their promo for 25% off sale items; that is why it is cheaper.  I will think on the bag and see if I want to purchase from KS then.




NR price matched. They just wont pricematched ebay or other discount/outlet prices. You shouldn't have problem pm-ing ks website. Just show your cart with the final price.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted tonight
The only Valentino bag there lol I was hoping to see rockstud ones even though they are out of my price range. Does anyone know if this is the actual regular price for this bag? $2775 seems high for a Valentino leather tote. Seems more like a Celine price lol




Chloe bag red tag 





Edit
Nvm the Valentino original price is right. Found a similar one on their website. I didn't think it would be that expensive lol


----------



## krisvoys

Wow. That Valentino is gorgeous!! I love that dark green color. Wish I didn't just spend all of my money on Christmas gifts! Seems like a pretty good price after ctr!


----------



## lms910

The Nikes I posted earlier!


----------



## applecidered

krissa said:


> Goes thru 1/3/16.



Thanks! Wow that's long.


----------



## madgrl786

jorton said:


> Found an urban decay naked flushed at my rack for $10.97, last one. I even told myself "I bet it's broken" but it was in plastic wrap. Sure enough I went home and opened it and its shattered to pieces &#128547;



I'm sorry to hear that  I think that there was one shade of flushed that was notorious for shattering easily. People who purchased it full priced were really angry about it, so Sephora and other retailers had put that type of flushed on sale to get rid of the product.


----------



## lms910

lms910 said:


> The Nikes I posted earlier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220879
> View attachment 3220880




Try 885176810598


----------



## sarasmom

Found this today, will be $45 after PA. Perfect for work.


----------



## sarasmom

This is the burberry jacket i found on monday. $299, will be $225 after PA.


----------



## sweetkiss

For search & send does it only search nearby racks or every rack?


----------



## diamondigrl1

Brought #7 of the Lanvin Perfumes today $35.70 it smells divine and last for hours.[emoji818]&#65039;[emoji103]&#127997;[emoji6]


----------



## mesmerize

Score!!!!  Today is my lucky day. Found a pair of Valentino rock studies (bluish color with ivory straps) for $249.97 blue tag. Will be $175.00 with price adjustment.


----------



## Lodpah

mesmerize said:


> Score!!!!  Today is my lucky day. Found a pair of Valentino rock studies (bluish color with ivory straps) for $249.97 blue tag. Will be $175.00 with price adjustment.



That's great! I saw tons of them at Off Fifth but got a Milly Embossed Croc Gold Satchel instead at Bsrneys.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

mesmerize said:


> Score!!!!  Today is my lucky day. Found a pair of Valentino rock studies (bluish color with ivory straps) for $249.97 blue tag. Will be $175.00 with price adjustment.




Christmas came early for you!! Congratulations.


----------



## mesmerize

Lodpah said:


> That's great! I saw tons of them at Off Fifth but got a Milly Embossed Croc Gold Satchel instead at Bsrneys.


How much were they at off fifth?  What colors did they have?  Which off fifth locations?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Mark your calendars!


----------



## peacelovesequin

mesmerize said:


> Score!!!!  Today is my lucky day. Found a pair of Valentino rock studies (bluish color with ivory straps) for $249.97 blue tag. Will be $175.00 with price adjustment.




Congrats on the find!


----------



## bankygirl

sarasmom said:


> This is the burberry jacket i found on monday. $299, will be $225 after PA.


----------



## krissa

sweetkiss said:


> For search & send does it only search nearby racks or every rack?



Searches for all stores that have any stock showing.


----------



## dichka

krissa said:


> Searches for all stores that have any stock showing.




Anytime I've ever done it I usually get nothing am I doing something wrong?


----------



## lea_uy

Ho ho ho Chloe marcie at the Rack! Yey!


----------



## bakeacookie

peacelovesequin said:


> Mark your calendars!
> 
> View attachment 3221210



Yay!!!



lea_uy said:


> View attachment 3221239
> 
> Ho ho ho Chloe marcie at the Rack! Yey!




Cute!!


----------



## gquinn

lea_uy said:


> View attachment 3221239
> 
> Ho ho ho Chloe marcie at the Rack! Yey!




Did u buy it? It's pretty!


----------



## littlecutie

lea_uy said:


> View attachment 3221239
> 
> Ho ho ho Chloe marcie at the Rack! Yey!




Congrats !!! Jealous !!!


----------



## gquinn

mesmerize said:


> Score!!!!  Today is my lucky day. Found a pair of Valentino rock studies (bluish color with ivory straps) for $249.97 blue tag. Will be $175.00 with price adjustment.




Congrats! Would love to see a pic!


----------



## bagnshoe

sarasmom said:


> This is the burberry jacket i found on monday. $299, will be $225 after PA.




Pretty . What size are you? I'm looking to get a burberry coat as well


----------



## gquinn

Did some last minute shopping and stumbled on these penny finds[emoji4][emoji2]

Stuart Weitzman Slingo flats, retail $395 and Ferragamo Bellamy sandals, retail $825


----------



## vt2159

lea_uy said:


> View attachment 3221239
> 
> Ho ho ho Chloe marcie at the Rack! Yey!


Wow, that is gorgeous! Congrats! I definitely would snatch it up if I ever saw one!


----------



## tiby321

Ladies, do you guys happen to have upc for philosophy skin care set that is on clearance? It is a three piece set, has a 2oz moisturizer, eye cream and another piece.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

lea_uy said:


> View attachment 3221239
> 
> Ho ho ho Chloe marcie at the Rack! Yey!




Score!! Good price!


----------



## vt2159

sarasmom said:


> This is the burberry jacket i found on monday. $299, will be $225 after PA.


Wow, love!! I need to shop the clothing racks more.  Congrats on your find!!


----------



## krissa

lea_uy said:


> View attachment 3221239
> 
> Ho ho ho Chloe marcie at the Rack! Yey!



Gorgeous color! If you didn't snatch it please share location lol.


----------



## krissa

gquinn said:


> Did some last minute shopping and stumbled on these penny finds[emoji4][emoji2]
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Slingo flats, retail $395 and Ferragamo Bellamy sandals, retail $825
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221240



Whoa! That's amazing!!


----------



## krissa

dichka said:


> Anytime I've ever done it I usually get nothing am I doing something wrong?



If this is the app on your phone it only checks locally. If you place the order at your store it will send out request to all stores showing stock to fulfill order. Hth


----------



## Fashionista365

lea_uy said:


> View attachment 3221239
> 
> Ho ho ho Chloe marcie at the Rack! Yey!


omg amazing


----------



## lea_uy

krissa said:


> Gorgeous color! If you didn't snatch it please share location lol.




Yep, my friend bought it, since she saw it first [emoji4]


----------



## lea_uy

gquinn said:


> Did u buy it? It's pretty!




My friend did. She saw it first [emoji4]


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I found a Chloe medium Drew refurb today in black - I keep finding black bags LOL. If the rain ever stops I'll take pics. 

But here are a few recent finds - and they are all sold out (people have checked)

BCBG Max Azria trench for $19.97 from $448!







I actually won this candle on Instagram - I took a pic with these penny Nicholas Kirkwood heels  






Somehow I came home with two left feet LOL. When I'm penny hunting I just throw 'em in the cart without really looking. 






Personally I think open toe boots are stupid - these Vince Camutos even made my toes bleed. But for a penny...


----------



## lea_uy

Stuart Weitzman boots for a Pennyyyyyyy! When the SA scanned, the scanner can't read the barcode so she went to the back to have it relabelled, well, it turned out that it was almost free! Just a penny for a pair of Stuart Weitzman boots! [emoji7][emoji33]


----------



## mesmerize

gquinn said:


> Congrats! Would love to see a pic!


Not quite sure how to upload a pic.  How do I do that?


----------



## meowmix318

Gucci flats, size 9 found at a NR in Utah (I'm on vacation). Did not purchase these but posting here in case someone is interested


----------



## peacelovesequin

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I found a Chloe medium Drew refurb today in black - I keep finding black bags LOL. If the rain ever stops I'll take pics.
> 
> But here are a few recent finds - and they are all sold out (people have checked)
> 
> BCBG Max Azria trench for $19.97 from $448!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually won this candle on Instagram - I took a pic with these penny Nicholas Kirkwood heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I came home with two left feet LOL. When I'm penny hunting I just throw 'em in the cart without really looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think open toe boots are stupid - these Vince Camutos even made my toes bleed. But for a penny...



I found the same BCBG trench! :okay:


----------



## anitalilac

We are heading to San Diego during Christmas week, can anybody share their favorite NR? Thanks


----------



## nikksterxx

lea_uy said:


> View attachment 3221322
> View attachment 3221323
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman boots for a Pennyyyyyyy! When the SA scanned, the scanner can't read the barcode so she went to the back to have it relabelled, well, it turned out that it was almost free! Just a penny for a pair of Stuart Weitzman boots! [emoji7][emoji33]




Omg that's insane!


----------



## sweetkiss

krissa said:


> If this is the app on your phone it only checks locally. If you place the order at your store it will send out request to all stores showing stock to fulfill order. Hth



are we able to set the distance for local stores? or does anybody know what the range of distance for local stores would be at? to place an order at our local store, would we need to ask a sales associate or is there some way to do that? 

sorry for all the questions, but this is all super new info to me!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I found a Chloe medium Drew refurb today in black - I keep finding black bags LOL. If the rain ever stops I'll take pics.




Girllllll,
are you keeping it?  If not..... I'm your girl


----------



## baglover2013

sarasmom said:


> This is the burberry jacket i found on monday. $299, will be $225 after PA.



Omg, score!!!! I want one so bad


----------



## mesmerize

peacelovesequin said:


> I found the same BCBG trench! :okay:


Can someone give me the sky for the bcc get trench?


----------



## mesmerize

peacelovesequin said:


> I found the same BCBG trench! :okay:


Can I get the upc number?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Yay! That's the best! 



lea_uy said:


> View attachment 3221322
> View attachment 3221323
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman boots for a Pennyyyyyyy! When the SA scanned, the scanner can't read the barcode so she went to the back to have it relabelled, well, it turned out that it was almost free! Just a penny for a pair of Stuart Weitzman boots! [emoji7][emoji33]



So cute, right?



peacelovesequin said:


> I found the same BCBG trench! :okay:



I think I need to keep this one LOL. Unless a Chloe Hudson pops up...



hannah.hewi. said:


> Girllllll,
> are you keeping it?  If not..... I'm your girl



I posted the SKU on my Instagram but someone said they tracked it and it's sold out. 



mesmerize said:


> Can I get the upc number?


----------



## peacelovesequin

mesmerize said:


> Can I get the upc number?



UPC is 439014643925 
Color: Vapor. 
Check for other sizes and get it altered. Happy hunting!


----------



## cmm62

gquinn said:


> Did some last minute shopping and stumbled on these penny finds[emoji4][emoji2]
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Slingo flats, retail $395 and Ferragamo Bellamy sandals, retail $825
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221240




Love those red ferragamos [emoji7]


----------



## LuxeDeb

sweetkiss said:


> are we able to set the distance for local stores? or does anybody know what the range of distance for local stores would be at? to place an order at our local store, would we need to ask a sales associate or is there some way to do that?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for all the questions, but this is all super new info to me!




I'm not sure you can pick the distance but you can add whichever stores you want. I have a few stores in other states on my list to check.


----------



## afsweet

These were at the NR near the Beverly Center as of Tuesday night. Valentino top:


----------



## afsweet

Upc attached


----------



## afsweet

Herve leger bolero on clearance. Not sure why I can't upload the picture of the item from my phone but you should be able to look it up online from the item name.


----------



## tiby321

meowmix318 said:


> Gucci flats, size 9 found at a NR in Utah (I'm on vacation). Did not purchase these but posting here in case someone is interested




Can I get the location please? TIA!


----------



## pinkfeet

556 is hautelook dept number. FYI.


----------



## krissa

Please don't ask specifics bc I don't know, but there's another promo going on this weekend (I'm not sure if it's for the entirety of ctr). Dresses will be 50% (instead of 25%). You may see signage in your store. I just saw this in my store as I was leaving. I don't know all the details, but I'm starting a new job so I will have to take a peak at dresses this wknd, lol. Happy holidays!


----------



## meowmix318

tiby321 said:


> Can I get the location please? TIA!



Station park


----------



## yakusoku.af

anitalilac said:


> We are heading to San Diego during Christmas week, can anybody share their favorite NR? Thanks




My friend lives in San Diego and she likes Mission Valley better than Plaza Bonita. Mission Valley gets more designer stuff.


----------



## bakeacookie

Mission Valley had a lot of designer!


----------



## meowmix318

Saw a pair of red high heels, Gucci at the NR in summerlin, unfortunately did not get a photo or the sku number. It was blue tag for $249.99.

Size 40


----------



## leisurekitty

sarasmom said:


> This is the burberry jacket i found on monday. $299, will be $225 after PA.


Will you please PM me the sku for the coat.
Thanks!!!


----------



## bargainhunter95

krissa said:


> Please don't ask specifics bc I don't know, but there's another promo going on this weekend (I'm not sure if it's for the entirety of ctr). Dresses will be 50% (instead of 25%). You may see signage in your store. I just saw this in my store as I was leaving. I don't know all the details, but I'm starting a new job so I will have to take a peak at dresses this wknd, lol. Happy holidays!



You mean 50% off the red tag?! This will be a dangerous CTR lol


----------



## sarasmom

leisurekitty said:


> Will you please PM me the sku for the coat.
> Thanks!!!



A lot of people have pm'd me about the coat, they have checked the sku and its sold out company wide. Sorry.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
$9 Michele rubber watch band


Crystal Rockstuds sz 7


----------



## Lani86

krissa said:


> Please don't ask specifics bc I don't know, but there's another promo going on this weekend (I'm not sure if it's for the entirety of ctr). Dresses will be 50% (instead of 25%). You may see signage in your store. I just saw this in my store as I was leaving. I don't know all the details, but I'm starting a new job so I will have to take a peak at dresses this wknd, lol. Happy holidays!



Wonder if this is company wide, has anyone else seen any signage in their store? Have not had the chance to visit my store yet. Hoping this is company wide!


----------



## krissa

bargainhunter95 said:


> You mean 50% off the red tag?! This will be a dangerous CTR lol



I'm not 100% sure, but I will update more tomorrow when i find out.


----------



## bargainhunter95

krissa said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I will update more tomorrow when i find out.



I'll see you there


----------



## vt2159

Lani86 said:


> Wonder if this is company wide, has anyone else seen any signage in their store? Have not had the chance to visit my store yet. Hoping this is company wide!





krissa said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I will update more tomorrow when i find out.



I love buying and wearing dresses!  This would be amazing if it was company wide.  I was hoping online would also reflect this deal, but it looks like CTR dresses are only 25% additional.


----------



## louboutal

Looks like CTR started online already!


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi Ladies, there is a gift card promo on the Nordstrom site which lasts until midnight tonight only.  If you buy $250 in gift cards, you get a $40 promo card free, or $150 in gift cards you get $20 promo card.  The promo card is only good for Jan and is delivered on Dec 29 so can't be used for the CTR.
https://shop.giftcard.nordstrom.com/?siteId=lw9MynSeamY-bZ3AniulE2Mwu8KSQyFJuQ


----------



## anitalilac

yakusoku.af said:


> My friend lives in San Diego and she likes Mission Valley better than Plaza Bonita. Mission Valley gets more designer stuff.





bakeacookie said:


> Mission Valley had a lot of designer!



Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## intrigue

In stores


----------



## krissa

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3222860
> 
> In stores



Thx for sharing!!


----------



## wlee917

Curious to know whether the Rack will do price adjustment as I saw a couple of members here mentioned "with price adjustment" or do they mean with the 25% off?  I bought a dress on 12/23 and now that dress will be 50% off and I wonder can I get a refund on the diff?  Many thanks!


----------



## krissa

wlee917 said:


> Curious to know whether the Rack will do price adjustment as I saw a couple of members here mentioned "with price adjustment" or do they mean with the 25% off?  I bought a dress on 12/23 and now that dress will be 50% off and I wonder can I get a refund on the diff?  Many thanks!



I would assume so, it's part of the same sale.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

This pair worked out to be about $128 after 25% off.


----------



## LRG

I'm so happy that blue tags were also 25% off! I found a Theory coat that was $485 that came to $135 after the CTR discount. I was also shocked to find a pair of Stuart Weitzman black 5050 boots blue tagged in my size for $225 after the CTR discount!


----------



## hellokimmiee

First post here! So happy I checked out the sale. Firstly, if you're looking for designer dresses don't just look in the designer section, they have some mixed into the 50% off racks. 

I got this Marc Jacobs sweater dress originally $1100 for $82.50.






I about died when I found this Proenza Schouler dress. $2450 to $180. So sleek! 






I also found an Andrew Marc dress for a penny! Not my size but think I can find someone to gift it too. $129 originally. 






Then I got a Kensie tub bra for .08 cents. It was .10 and the SA actually gave me the 25% off on it. [emoji28]






I'm also holding this Marni clutch $389 before discount. 





I'm hoping to go to another rack and look some more.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Nothing amazing today. The Charlotte Olympia clutch is still here


----------



## a510g

I found these fendi's today, they were just $60 after the 25% off. Just need to practice walking in them, they are super tall!


----------



## ladybeaumont

Got this Prada pair for $225 after the 25% off. Still undecided but I'm leaning towards keeping it.


----------



## Allurex112

sarasmom said:


> This is the burberry jacket i found on monday. $299, will be $225 after PA.



What an amazing find!
May I ask which location you found the jacket?


----------



## pepperdiva

Omg all these incredible finds!


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anybody know how long the 50% off dresses will last?  The entire CTR Is a week but I wonder if the dress event will last that long.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Michelle1x said:


> Does anybody know how long the 50% off dresses will last?  The entire CTR Is a week but I wonder if the dress event will last that long.




I asked today. They said it will be for the entire CTR event.


----------



## AnnaFreud

The 50% dress event is so crazy! I bought 8 dresses including Proenza Schouler ($37), Helmut Lang ($33), DvF ($44), St John Collection ($125), Joie ($33), Nanette Lapore ($20), BCBG ($21), and Trina Turk ($17). This was just looking in the sections for my size. Pictures to come!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

a510g said:


> I found these fendi's today, they were just $60 after the 25% off. Just need to practice walking in them, they are super tall!
> 
> View attachment 3223178
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223179
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223180




Those are super cute and a great price! I've wanted them in black.


----------



## dee96789

Hey my Nordstrom rack wasn't doing 50% off of dresses... But I got two really good deals!  

Aquatalia pumps $0.01!  Whee my surprise penny find and first one!





Then my Joie cotton Atout coat w/leather trim trench...$33.65 after CTR. Just saw it was originally $488 wow!






Got a few more things too, like a Michele black jellybean chronograph watch for $150.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. 
Valentino medium leather tote. Red tagged at $1249.97 (Still high IMO). 
PM for location if interested!


----------



## bakeacookie

Didn't score any must have dresses (so bummed) but did get AG jeans for $44, Converse for another gift for $17, and several top as gifts for $9.


----------



## AnnaFreud

AnnaFreud said:


> The 50% dress event is so crazy! I bought 8 dresses including Proenza Schouler ($37), Helmut Lang ($33), DvF ($44), St John Collection ($125), Joie ($33), Nanette Lapore ($20), BCBG ($21), and Trina Turk ($17). This was just looking in the sections for my size. Pictures to come!






	

		
			
		

		
	
 St John. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 DvF


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Joie


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Helmut Lang


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Proenza 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Nanette Lepore 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 BCBG 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Trina Turk


----------



## krissa

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3223351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DvF
> View attachment 3223354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joie
> View attachment 3223355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang
> View attachment 3223356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza
> View attachment 3223357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanette Lepore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCBG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trina Turk



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; you got so much great stuff!


----------



## Pao9

a510g said:


> I found these fendi's today, they were just $60 after the 25% off. Just need to practice walking in them, they are super tall!
> 
> View attachment 3223178
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223179
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223180




What an amazing deal! These shoes are crazy and Classic!



AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3223351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DvF
> View attachment 3223354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joie
> View attachment 3223355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang
> View attachment 3223356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza
> View attachment 3223357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanette Lepore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCBG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trina Turk




Love the Helmut and Proenza! Can't believe those prices!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3223351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DvF
> View attachment 3223354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joie
> View attachment 3223355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang
> View attachment 3223356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza
> View attachment 3223357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanette Lepore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCBG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trina Turk




Love the DVF! Great finds!


----------



## AnnaFreud

krissa said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you got so much great stuff!







Pao9 said:


> What an amazing deal! These shoes are crazy and Classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Helmut and Proenza! Can't believe those prices!!!!







bakeacookie said:


> Love the DVF! Great finds!




Thanks! Not exactly sure where I would wear all of these dresses but I couldn't pass them up for these prices. [emoji18]


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Went to the rack around 7pm today and found a Herve Leger lucee dress in perfect condition  for $142 after the 50% off! I was shocked it was still there but snapped it up right away. Can't wait to wear it!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

OMG thanks for the heads up! I wish I knew earlier. So many great deals last night!



intrigue said:


> View attachment 3222860
> 
> In stores





krissa said:


> Please don't ask specifics bc I don't know, but there's another promo going on this weekend (I'm not sure if it's for the entirety of ctr). Dresses will be 50% (instead of 25%). You may see signage in your store. I just saw this in my store as I was leaving. I don't know all the details, but I'm starting a new job so I will have to take a peak at dresses this wknd, lol. Happy holidays!


----------



## Lauren0404

They definitely did not have those signs up about 50% off dresses at my rack [emoji17]


----------



## carolswin

No 50% in my Rack either. Although, now I'm tempted to go back and check again! Curious, is anyone here in Dallas? I find good deals and I'm happy with my store but I never see some of the things you all post and I've never had a penny find. Wondering if it's just me or if my store doesn't get that kind of stock and are really good at catching those pennies!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I know the University Commons Rack in Boca has the 50% off dresses. I don't wear dresses so I never looked.
They also have/had lots of AGLs and some Aquatalia but I didn't buy any of those either.


----------



## atomsH20

carolswin said:


> No 50% in my Rack either. Although, now I'm tempted to go back and check again! Curious, is anyone here in Dallas? I find good deals and I'm happy with my store but I never see some of the things you all post and I've never had a penny find. Wondering if it's just me or if my store doesn't get that kind of stock and are really good at catching those pennies!



I am from PA but visiting my in laws in Fort Worth and was at the Rack at Arlington yesterday where they did have 50% off the dresses. Ended up getting a pair of sandals bc nothing caught my eye in the dresses. 

Also curious which rack is good here in DFW -- does one have better stock?


----------



## meowmix318

The rack in Henderson had 50% off dresses (I'm currently on vacation)


----------



## applecidered

carolswin said:


> No 50% in my Rack either. Although, now I'm tempted to go back and check again! Curious, is anyone here in Dallas? I find good deals and I'm happy with my store but I never see some of the things you all post and I've never had a penny find. Wondering if it's just me or if my store doesn't get that kind of stock and are really good at catching those pennies!



Yesterday while at Northpark (was a complete zoo btw!) I stopped by the rack at park lane. They have 50% off dresses. I usually have my best finds there but so far no penny items. I also think that rack is the best in DFW. Which do you go to?


----------



## sparksfly

Is it only 50% off dresses? Or 25% off on top of that?


----------



## meowmix318

sparksfly said:


> Is it only 50% off dresses? Or 25% off on top of that?



50% off red and blue tagged dresses


----------



## sarasmom

Allurex112 said:


> What an amazing find!
> May I ask which location you found the jacket?



Paramus NJ. Looks like you are from the area as well


----------



## Allurex112

sarasmom said:


> Paramus NJ. Looks like you are from the area as well



Thank you! I doubt they have any left but I'm gonna ask anyway!


----------



## mharri20

atomsH20 said:


> I am from PA but visiting my in laws in Fort Worth and was at the Rack at Arlington yesterday where they did have 50% off the dresses. Ended up getting a pair of sandals bc nothing caught my eye in the dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> Also curious which rack is good here in DFW -- does one have better stock?




I usually go to the Arlington location because it's the closest to me (still an hour away though...ugh), but I think Southlake gets better stuff, although it gets picked over. I rarely go to Dallas since it's almost 2 hours from me, so I don't know about those locations. 

I was just at the Southlake rack and didn't really find much. I got a white signature style Equipment top for $31 which I'm happy about since I can't ever find the classics for good prices in white. It was previously altered which is perfect since it fits me better now. 



I had found a cute Alice & Olivia romper in the dresses that I was going to buy, but the person at the register told me that rompers and jumpsuits didn't count for 50% off, and it must have been misplaced. That made me a bit upset because the rompers and jumpsuits are ALWAYS in with the dresses. Has anyone else tried to buy one at 50% off yet?


----------



## pecknnibble

mharri20 said:


> I had found a cute Alice & Olivia romper in the dresses that I was going to buy, but the person at the register told me that rompers and jumpsuits didn't count for 50% off, and it must have been misplaced. That made me a bit upset because the rompers and jumpsuits are ALWAYS in with the dresses. Has anyone else tried to buy one at 50% off yet?




I haven't tried buying one but they're always in the dress section at my local stores too!


----------



## cymby

Found some cute tall flat ferragamo boots for 185 not bad.  And quite a few bcbg dresses for $6


----------



## hellokimmiee

Got another dress, 3.1 Phillip Lim for $32 not sure if I'm keeping though.


----------



## Cardinal

mharri20 said:


> I had found a cute Alice & Olivia romper in the dresses that I was going to buy, but the person at the register told me that rompers and jumpsuits didn't count for 50% off, and it must have been misplaced. That made me a bit upset because the rompers and jumpsuits are ALWAYS in with the dresses. Has anyone else tried to buy one at 50% off yet?




I did! I got this Parker Sutton Silk Romper in Black yesterday for $15.74, which included the extra 50% off (originally $286):

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/parker-sutton-silk-romper/3938574


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

Found a pair of YSL tribute sandals (mid heel) in cognac snake print for $249.99 that came to $187.00 after price adjustment. Will upload a photo once I figure out how to do it.


----------



## mharri20

pecknnibble said:


> I haven't tried buying one but they're always in the dress section at my local stores too!




Yea, same here! It made no sense to me...



Cardinal said:


> I did! I got this Parker Sutton Silk Romper in Black yesterday for $15.74, which included the extra 50% off (originally $286):
> 
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/parker-sutton-silk-romper/3938574




That's an amazing price, I love that! 

But ugh, that makes me really mad...I wish NR would get their stuff straight and stop being so different company-wide with their policies!


----------



## Michelle1x

mharri20 said:


> I had found a cute Alice & Olivia romper in the dresses that I was going to buy, but the person at the register told me that rompers and jumpsuits didn't count for 50% off, and it must have been misplaced. That made me a bit upset because the rompers and jumpsuits are ALWAYS in with the dresses. Has anyone else tried to buy one at 50% off yet?



They had this DVF romper in with the dresses at San Leandro and I almost bought it at 50% off, but found a different DVF dress instead.

So they are 50% off here.


----------



## sparksfly

How long is this going on for?


----------



## bargainhunter95

I didn't find much clothes except a bunch of Zella's, my favorite workout brand. But I did find all these shoes for a magical price, except the Dolce Vita's for $9. Hopefully I have better luck tomorrow at another Rack!


----------



## cymby

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/salva...im-leather-boot-women/3674343?origin=category

Link to the red tagged ferragamo boots


----------



## LnA

The metro pointe rack had a black oversized rockstud zip clutch and a beige/yellow print proenza pouchette $400ish last night at closing. Also a JBrand black leather bomber jacket and a Mackage black chevron leather jacket in the $300 range. All red tagged. Don't remember exact prices so please no PMs. Didn't buy anything. 
Bev Cxn had a ps1 medium for $600 on clearance in grey ghw (color and size I've been wanting) but I saw it after someone had already put it on hold to buy. [emoji24] Also saw some Michele watch straps on clearance. Didn't see the price but there were various shades of pink and a few others.


----------



## chloefinds

bargainhunter95 said:


> I didn't find much clothes except a bunch of Zella's, my favorite workout brand. But I did find all these shoes for a magical price, except the Dolce Vita's for $9. Hopefully I have better luck tomorrow at another Rack!



Congrats!! i went to three racks, but no luck for me  amazing finds


----------



## vt2159

Love this CTR!  Even though the store was really crazy today, I was able to score some great dresses.  Seven dresses (Kate Spade, Trina Turk, Eliza J, Adrianna Papell, Vince Camuto, DVF), one pair of W&R Biala booties, and a pair of Nike frees for a total of 373.73!


----------



## k5ml3k

Anybody know when the CTR ends?


----------



## peacelovesequin

k5ml3k said:


> Anybody know when the CTR ends?



January 3, 2016


----------



## lms910

Only one find today 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 current elliott skinny mini denim skirt for $22! Almost 90% off!


----------



## k5ml3k

peacelovesequin said:


> January 3, 2016




Oh wow, thank you! Does this include the additions 50% off of dresses?


----------



## carolswin

applecidered said:


> Yesterday while at Northpark (was a complete zoo btw!) I stopped by the rack at park lane. They have 50% off dresses. I usually have my best finds there but so far no penny items. I also think that rack is the best in DFW. Which do you go to?



Southlake. I was there first thing Saturday and I could swear the dressed weren't 50% off. Didn't get out today because of the weather. I may have to go back by there tomorrow. I'm really proud of the things I find there, I just don't seem to see the Prada, Jimmy Choo, Valentino, etc. But it could be me. I walked out with six pair of shoes yesterday so clearly I'm not suffering from an unsatisfying Rack!


----------



## Alcat34

I was browsing the rack today when I stumbled upon this beauty. Part of CTR, and I ended up scoring a Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch for around $89. I love the color and it's so soft!


----------



## cmm62

This would be quite the deal for one of you ladies! Not my size but my eyes kind of fell out of my head anyways haha. Stella McCartney, in perfect condition except it would need to be dry cleaned as the train has been on the floor. A size 44 (Italy). It's true navy blue, and 50% off the red tag. Quite the steal if you need a formal dress. My pictures can't quite capture the dress, hard to photograph a long dress. But sleeveless and a small slit under the bust and in the back. Was still there when store closed. PM for location.


----------



## sarasmom

Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 3224208
> 
> I was browsing the rack today when I stumbled upon this beauty. Part of CTR, and I ended up scoring a Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch for around $89. I love the color and it's so soft!



Nice find!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Loving everyone's find! 

Clear those Racks! [emoji133][emoji322][emoji164]


----------



## peacelovesequin

k5ml3k said:


> Oh wow, thank you! Does this include the additions 50% off of dresses?



According to one of the NR SA's, yes!


----------



## k5ml3k

peacelovesequin said:


> According to one of the NR SA's, yes!




Awesome, thank you!!


----------



## mahlo13

hello ladies, and gents!

I'm new to the forum & to nordstrom rack's clear the rack sale. Does the sale only include clearance "red tag" items. I'm asking since on this forum, I see some people mentioning "blue tag" items. 

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Found some dresses for myself and my mother (a couple of basic but cute Kate Spade and DvF dresses ranging from $18-35). 

This dress sale is amazing, but very dangerous. Haha. 

Here were my best finds: 



Burberry Brit 'Lizzie' Bubble Hem Dress in white
Original: $650
Paid: $100



Herve Leger 'lucee' dress 
Original: $1,140
Paid: $142


----------



## meowmix318

elisainthecity said:


> Found some dresses for myself and my mother (a couple of basic but cute Kate Spade and DvF dresses ranging from $18-35).
> 
> This dress sale is amazing, but very dangerous. Haha.
> 
> Here were my best finds:
> 
> View attachment 3224368
> 
> Burberry Brit 'Lizzie' Bubble Hem Dress in white
> Original: $650
> Paid: $100
> 
> View attachment 3224369
> 
> Herve Leger 'lucee' dress
> Original: $1,140
> Paid: $142



Beautiful finds. Can you please provide the sku number?


----------



## NatalieChore

Chloe shopper totes in light brown, blush, and black for $1,137 with extra 25% off! I snagged up a black one! Rack at metro pointe in Costa Mesa, CA.


----------



## NatalieChore




----------



## PetiteFromSF

meowmix318 said:


> Beautiful finds. Can you please provide the sku number?



Thanks! Here you go:

Burberry Brit: 439007389885
Herve Leger: 612000301799


----------



## PetiteFromSF

NatalieChore said:


> View attachment 3224416
> 
> View attachment 3224417



Love the blush tote! I remember people were complaining about these totes during the anniversary sale. Looks like it made it to the Rack but for a far better price during CTR!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

mharri20 said:


> I usually go to the Arlington location because it's the closest to me (still an hour away though...ugh), but I think Southlake gets better stuff, although it gets picked over. I rarely go to Dallas since it's almost 2 hours from me, so I don't know about those locations.
> 
> I was just at the Southlake rack and didn't really find much. I got a white signature style Equipment top for $31 which I'm happy about since I can't ever find the classics for good prices in white. It was previously altered which is perfect since it fits me better now.
> View attachment 3223897
> 
> 
> I had found a cute Alice & Olivia romper in the dresses that I was going to buy, but the person at the register told me that rompers and jumpsuits didn't count for 50% off, and it must have been misplaced. That made me a bit upset because the rompers and jumpsuits are ALWAYS in with the dresses. Has anyone else tried to buy one at 50% off yet?




I bought a jumpsuit today and it was 50% off. I asked the SA just to make sure and she said it qualified.


----------



## diamondigrl1

So ladies need your style opinion keep or return this $4300.00 Givenchy Dress marked to $325.00.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji143]&#127997;


----------



## stacestall

hellokimmiee said:


> Got another dress, 3.1 Phillip Lim for $32 not sure if I'm keeping though.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223958




Too cute! I picked it up for roughly $80 earlier this year and I love it! So comfy and unique, definitely a keeper [emoji6]


----------



## peacelovesequin

hellokimmiee said:


> Got another dress, 3.1 Phillip Lim for $32 not sure if I'm keeping though.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223958






stacestall said:


> Too cute! I picked it up for roughly $80 earlier this year and I love it! So comfy and unique, definitely a keeper [emoji6]





I tracked one down. So excited! Thanks again hellokimmiee! 

Does it run big stacestall?


----------



## peacelovesequin

diamondigrl1 said:


> So ladies need your style opinion keep or return this $4300.00 Givenchy Dress marked to $325.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji143]&#127997;





It's very unique. Keep it. I love the cut-out shoulders and the bell sleeves.


----------



## Giosach

hellokimmiee said:


> Got another dress, 3.1 Phillip Lim for $32 not sure if I'm keeping though.
> 
> View attachment 3223958


I love the dress.  You should keep it!  Can please you share SKU?


----------



## sarasmom

mahlo13 said:


> hello ladies, and gents!
> 
> I'm new to the forum & to nordstrom rack's clear the rack sale. Does the sale only include clearance "red tag" items. I'm asking since on this forum, I see some people mentioning "blue tag" items.
> 
> Thanks in advanced!



Welcome to the forum! Usually CTR only includes red clearance items, but this time it also includes the blue ones. And as mentioned the dresses are 50% off blue and red this time.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Giosach said:


> I love the dress.  You should keep it!  Can please you share SKU?




I PM'ed you


----------



## meowmix318

diamondigrl1 said:


> So ladies need your style opinion keep or return this $4300.00 Givenchy Dress marked to $325.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji143]&#127997;



What an incredible piece, truly  beautiful


----------



## mharri20

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I bought a jumpsuit today and it was 50% off. I asked the SA just to make sure and she said it qualified.



UGH! Thanks for the info. The stores need to get it right! Maybe I will call the Southlake location today and tell them that they need to get their policy straight for the employees.


----------



## diamondigrl1

Found this Valentino dress as well $104.00 retail $1980.00 could find any info online I guess it's from a few seasons ago. Keep or No?


----------



## Dahls

diamondigrl1 said:


> Found this Valentino dress as well $104.00 retail $1980.00 could find any info online I guess it's from a few seasons ago. Keep or No?



The dress is cute, and looks like something you can get a lot of wear out of! 

Also - what is that leather jacket I spy in the background???


----------



## diamondigrl1

Dahls said:


> The dress is cute, and looks like something you can get a lot of wear out of!
> 
> 
> 
> Also - what is that leather jacket I spy in the background???




Thanks I thought so too it goes great with my Valentino Rockstuds heels they even 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 have the same exact colors, It's Burberry Prorsum my fav jacket I wish I had one in every color![emoji51]


----------



## Giosach

peacelovesequin said:


> I PM'ed you


Thank you.  They are all gone.....


----------



## kema042290

Anyone have a new upc for the Longchamp cuir thanks


----------



## peacelovesequin

kema042290 said:


> Anyone have a new upc for the Longchamp cuir thanks




I posted the UPC's for the Tan & Paprika Cuir's a couple pages back.


----------



## kema042290

peacelovesequin said:


> I posted the UPC's for the Tan & Paprika Cuir's a couple pages back.



I had someone at nr look them up for me and there are none available. I was hoping maybe there is more than the two upcfor it. Thank you again. I didn't say it the first time which was rude.


----------



## peacelovesequin

kema042290 said:


> I had someone at nr look them up for me and there are none available. I was hoping maybe there is more than the two upcfor it. Thank you again. I didn't say it the first time which was rude.




No worries. 
FYI: You can LC (live chat) with NR/Nordstrom and they will provide you with UPC's. 
Here's the UPC for Navy: 671194213134 (just in case)


----------



## peacelovesequin

FYI: Next time you call NR, make sure the SA is searching with the "similar UPC" option. 

It will give the SA the option to search other colors/sizes. Most of the UPC's shared on here are for a specific size and/or color. 

Search every size, and if you have Nordstrom Rewards, remember to use your alterations!


----------



## carolswin

Do alterations dollars expire at the end of the year? I wanted some jeans hemmed but the tailor at my Rack is off on Monday and Tuesday. The SA suggested I go to the store to get them altered before the end of the year. Trying to decide if it's worth a special trip of if it will still be available in January.


----------



## carolswin

carolswin said:


> Southlake. I was there first thing Saturday and I could swear the dressed weren't 50% off. Didn't get out today because of the weather. I may have to go back by there tomorrow. I'm really proud of the things I find there, I just don't seem to see the Prada, Jimmy Choo, Valentino, etc. But it could be me. I walked out with six pair of shoes yesterday so clearly I'm not suffering from an unsatisfying Rack!



My daughter informed me the dresses were 50%  when we were there Saturday. I guess I wasn't caffeinated enough at the time. Now I'm wondering what all I missed....


----------



## AnnaFreud

carolswin said:


> Do alterations dollars expire at the end of the year? I wanted some jeans hemmed but the tailor at my Rack is off on Monday and Tuesday. The SA suggested I go to the store to get them altered before the end of the year. Trying to decide if it's worth a special trip of if it will still be available in January.




I don't think alteration credit carried over. It's use it or lose it.


----------



## krissa

Alterations are use it or lose it, but you'll get a fresh &100 or whatever your allotment is January 1st.


----------



## kema042290

Thanks girl. I'm gonna go back.


----------



## dee96789

Someone was looking for Longchamp leather le cuir... These 2 leather ones are at 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
are at BelMar,CO store.


----------



## hellokimmiee

More dresses!

Marni Abito Stampa Floral dress $1460 to $109.50



Armani Collezioni Wrap Front dress $1445 to $74.95



Yigal Azrouel Waffle Knit Rib Combo Dress $890 to $ 59.99



May return:

Burberry Brit 'Joely' Back Cutout Roll Sleeve Sheath $450 to $77.95



Alexander Wang Intarsia Oversize Dress $675 to $53.95



Valentino 1800 to $104.99 Assorted SKU





I really wanted to keep this one because of the price but i just noticed one sleeve is missing a leather tie. Don't know if my tailor will be able to fix. What do you guys think?

Also have a question about this PS dress. 



Couldn't find the exact dress but this is pretty close.



Does this tag mean it was made for the rack? 



It didn't have the original tag like another Proenza dress I bought. Receipt says it was originally $1950 to $164.95. I know I probably shouldn't care either way but it doesn't feel like as much of a deal if its a made for rack dress. 

Thanks!


----------



## louboutal

hellokimmiee said:


> More dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> Marni Abito Stampa Floral dress $1460 to $109.50
> 
> View attachment 3224853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armani Collezioni Wrap Front dress $1445 to $74.95
> 
> View attachment 3224869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yigal Azrouel Waffle Knit Rib Combo Dress $890 to $ 59.99
> 
> View attachment 3224884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May return:
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Brit 'Joely' Back Cutout Roll Sleeve Sheath $450 to $77.95
> 
> View attachment 3224850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang Intarsia Oversize Dress $675 to $53.95
> 
> View attachment 3224858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino 1800 to $104.99 Assorted SKU
> 
> View attachment 3224888
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to keep this one because of the price but i just noticed one sleeve is missing a leather tie. Don't know if my tailor will be able to fix. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> Also have a question about this PS dress.
> 
> View attachment 3224911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find the exact dress but this is pretty close.
> 
> View attachment 3224909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this tag mean it was made for the rack?
> 
> View attachment 3224910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't have the original tag like another Proenza dress I bought. Receipt says it was originally $1950 to $164.95. I know I probably shouldn't care either way but it doesn't feel like as much of a deal if its a made for rack dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I love that PS dress. I don't think it this made for rack. I think they sold it at their own boutiques and just sold off the excess in inventory to rack. 

In comparison to some brands like z for Zella are specifically made to sell at rack.


----------



## meowmix318

elisainthecity said:


> Thanks! Here you go:
> 
> Burberry Brit: 439007389885
> Herve Leger: 612000301799



Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## carolswin

krissa said:


> Alterations are use it or lose it, but you'll get a fresh &100 or whatever your allotment is January 1st.



Thanks! This is what I was wondering. Won't I get more in January? There's not a period where we have no alterations dollars right?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today and did not buy these 
Missoni Dress




Lanvin 




Burberry Brit




Theory leather dress




Chloe bag


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

So cute! 



Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 3224208
> 
> I was browsing the rack today when I stumbled upon this beauty. Part of CTR, and I ended up scoring a Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch for around $89. I love the color and it's so soft!



Amazing!



cmm62 said:


> This would be quite the deal for one of you ladies! Not my size but my eyes kind of fell out of my head anyways haha. Stella McCartney, in perfect condition except it would need to be dry cleaned as the train has been on the floor. A size 44 (Italy). It's true navy blue, and 50% off the red tag. Quite the steal if you need a formal dress. My pictures can't quite capture the dress, hard to photograph a long dress. But sleeveless and a small slit under the bust and in the back. Was still there when store closed. PM for location.
> 
> View attachment 3224218
> 
> View attachment 3224219
> 
> View attachment 3224220



Great haul!



elisainthecity said:


> Found some dresses for myself and my mother (a couple of basic but cute Kate Spade and DvF dresses ranging from $18-35).
> 
> This dress sale is amazing, but very dangerous. Haha.
> 
> Here were my best finds:
> 
> View attachment 3224368
> 
> Burberry Brit 'Lizzie' Bubble Hem Dress in white
> Original: $650
> Paid: $100
> 
> View attachment 3224369
> 
> Herve Leger 'lucee' dress
> Original: $1,140
> Paid: $142





NatalieChore said:


> View attachment 3224416
> 
> View attachment 3224417



It's not my style but that's a killer deal!



diamondigrl1 said:


> So ladies need your style opinion keep or return this $4300.00 Givenchy Dress marked to $325.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji143]&#127997;



Yep, they expire. Use it now 



carolswin said:


> Do alterations dollars expire at the end of the year? I wanted some jeans hemmed but the tailor at my Rack is off on Monday and Tuesday. The SA suggested I go to the store to get them altered before the end of the year. Trying to decide if it's worth a special trip of if it will still be available in January.


----------



## TinksDelite

I picked up about 4 DVF dresses yesterday from $15-$60 and some other odds & ends.  I decided to stop by again and found this Monique Lhuillier bridal dress for $7.xx


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

carolswin said:


> No 50% in my Rack either. Although, now I'm tempted to go back and check again! Curious, is anyone here in Dallas? I find good deals and I'm happy with my store but I never see some of the things you all post and I've never had a penny find. Wondering if it's just me or if my store doesn't get that kind of stock and are really good at catching those pennies!




They had the 50% off at Gallery on the Parkway on Saturday and Preston Shepherd.


----------



## hellokimmiee

louboutal said:


> I love that PS dress. I don't think it this made for rack. I think they sold it at their own boutiques and just sold off the excess in inventory to rack.
> 
> In comparison to some brands like z for Zella are specifically made to sell at rack.




Thanks for the info! I've decided to keep it.


----------



## chloefinds

A week ago, I asked a manager when the next markdown would be for women's markdowns and she told me it would be January 15. Today I called the store and asked, and they told me the last week of January! I was so confused, so I called again  and they told me the markdown just occurred before CTR and won't happen for a long time. I'm so confused...is anyone else getting any info about the next markdowns?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Had to share - I totally cracked up when I saw a SA walking around with stickers on his shirt clearly explaining what was on sale and what wasn't.


----------



## pinkfeet

chloefinds said:


> A week ago, I asked a manager when the next markdown would be for women's markdowns and she told me it would be January 15. Today I called the store and asked, and they told me the last week of January! I was so confused, so I called again  and they told me the markdown just occurred before CTR and won't happen for a long time. I'm so confused...is anyone else getting any info about the next markdowns?



Rack marks down once a month so Dec has already been done. The next mark down for womens clothing will be after ctr. And it will be in Jan and again in Feb, etc etc. 

I don't know exact dates but all Racks mark down once each month, each dept has its own day / week they are not done all at once. FYI.


----------



## k5ml3k

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Had to share - I totally cracked up when I saw a SA walking around with stickers on his shirt clearly explaining what was on sale and what wasn't.




+1 love it!


----------



## diamondigrl1

Found this last item tonight $100.00 & still selling on Nordstrom for $995.00 I love this one!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today and did not buy these
> Missoni Dress
> View attachment 3224942
> 
> View attachment 3224943
> 
> Lanvin
> View attachment 3224944
> 
> View attachment 3224945
> 
> Burberry Brit
> View attachment 3224946
> 
> View attachment 3224947
> 
> Theory leather dress
> View attachment 3224948
> 
> View attachment 3224950
> 
> Chloe bag
> View attachment 3224951
> 
> View attachment 3224952




I own those same Burberry jeans, bought them at $112 a few months ago at NR and of the 5 at my rack, they all sold within the first few weeks of being there! super comfy!!


----------



## chloefinds

pinkfeet said:


> Rack marks down once a month so Dec has already been done. The next mark down for womens clothing will be after ctr. And it will be in Jan and again in Feb, etc etc.
> 
> I don't know exact dates but all Racks mark down once each month, each dept has its own day / week they are not done all at once. FYI.



Yeah that's what I thought too! I guess the SA's are a bit confused as well haha


----------



## PetiteFromSF

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Had to share - I totally cracked up when I saw a SA walking around with stickers on his shirt clearly explaining what was on sale and what wasn't.




Love it! Lol


----------



## AnnaFreud

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Had to share - I totally cracked up when I saw a SA walking around with stickers on his shirt clearly explaining what was on sale and what wasn't.




This is too good!


----------



## tiby321

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today and did not buy these
> Missoni Dress
> View attachment 3224942
> 
> View attachment 3224943
> 
> Lanvin
> View attachment 3224944
> 
> View attachment 3224945
> 
> Burberry Brit
> View attachment 3224946
> 
> View attachment 3224947
> 
> Theory leather dress
> View attachment 3224948
> 
> View attachment 3224950
> 
> Chloe bag
> View attachment 3224951
> 
> View attachment 3224952




Can you please share the location? Thank you!!!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

tiby321 said:


> Can you please share the location? Thank you!!!!!




PMed you


----------



## mharri20

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Had to share - I totally cracked up when I saw a SA walking around with stickers on his shirt clearly explaining what was on sale and what wasn't.




This is hilarious!!!!! I needed this shirt when I was walking around with my mom...she asked me on every single tag!


----------



## lovebeibei

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Had to share - I totally cracked up when I saw a SA walking around with stickers on his shirt clearly explaining what was on sale and what wasn't.



lol love this!


----------



## dance0728

Got this DVF Sorrel Knit Combo Shirt Dress that is still on the DVF website on sale for $199.20 for around $75 with the extra 50% off dress at Nordstrom rack. Thoughts?dvf.com/dvf-sorrel-knit-combo-shirt-dress/D914301U15.html


----------



## jorton

Although my rack had tons of clearance dresses I didn't see a lot I had to have, even with the 50% off.

Though I told myself I have to stop buying black clothes, I couldn't pass up this adorable flattering Kate spade dress for only $30! It had an altered tag and was marked down again plus 50% off. It's a miracle it was actually my size!

Still on Nordstrom for $180.













Good luck everyone! Hope you all find something good!


----------



## hellokimmiee

M Missoni dress for $28


----------



## jorton

Last find for the day. 

Tory burch perforated wedges for $45


----------



## peacelovesequin

I was thinking, would it be possible to have a separate thread for sharing UPC numbers? (If it's not against the rules) 

Thoughts?


----------



## natalia0128

peacelovesequin said:


> I was thinking, would it be possible to have a separate thread for sharing UPC numbers? (If it's not against the rules)
> 
> Thoughts?



great idea


----------



## lms910

natalia0128 said:


> great idea




Agree!!!! This is my most loved thread in all of purseforum so I think a second iteration would be great!


----------



## CNNLOV

Asia8592 said:


> I kinda have it down to a science if u will. For my area, the rack puts items out around my lunch time so I sit and wait. I think they say shipments come in between 12-2PM and they put them out after processing, normally around 2:30-4 and on a good day you'll find all sorts of things. I've never been lucky with handbags I always pay retail for bags unfortunately, but shoes are my thing!


Hello Asia, 

Please PM location. I'm in the Washington, DC area as well.


----------



## bargainhunter95

I'm so happy that I got a soia & kyo jacket for $63. It was marked w&r for $140 and rang up $83! I also got a north face vest for $30, a proenza schouler skirt for $7, and two equipment cotton shirts (one long sleeve and one sleeveless) for $16 each.


----------



## Alcat34

This is for the Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch I found. Someone wanted this and I couldn't figure out another way to attach it! Hope this helps!


----------



## vesperholly

jorton said:


> Last find for the day.
> 
> Tory burch perforated wedges for $45



Gorgeous!



jorton said:


> Although my rack had tons of clearance dresses I didn't see a lot I had to have, even with the 50% off.
> 
> Though I told myself I have to stop buying black clothes, I couldn't pass up this adorable flattering Kate spade dress for only $30! It had an altered tag and was marked down again plus 50% off. It's a miracle it was actually my size!
> 
> Still on Nordstrom for $180.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone! Hope you all find something good!



It's such a versatile dress though, and how could you beat that price?!


----------



## sasa4

Rebecca Minkoff Seva Sandals. Black ones are $98 on website.


Vince. Marett Platform Leather Sandal in woodsmoke. Still $189 on nr.com


----------



## ladybeaumont

I got a Marc Jacobs dress priced at $120 and I just realized that they only took 25% off. I'm wondering if it's because the description said it's a tunic? It looked like a dress to me!


----------



## bonheuriz

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Had to share - I totally cracked up when I saw a SA walking around with stickers on his shirt clearly explaining what was on sale and what wasn't.



what's the difference between left and right blue tags? they look the same to me


----------



## meowmix318

ladybeaumont said:


> I got a Marc Jacobs dress priced at $120 and I just realized that they only took 25% off. I'm wondering if it's because the description said it's a tunic? It looked like a dress to me!



Could have been a mistake. The store associate has to manually enter the discount. Try to go back and see if they can fix the error.  If I had not mentioned how happy I was that the dresses were 50% off, the sales associate  who was helping me would have forgotten  (which is what she told me)


----------



## PetiteFromSF

ladybeaumont said:


> I got a Marc Jacobs dress priced at $120 and I just realized that they only took 25% off. I'm wondering if it's because the description said it's a tunic? It looked like a dress to me!



Same thing happened to me yesterday while the NR associate was ringing me up. Once she told me the total, I knew something was up. I asked her about the price and she realized she only gave 25% off vs. 50% (since I only purchased dresses). She  fixed it right then and there, though.

Be sure to double check your receipts!


----------



## natalia0128

ladybeaumont said:


> I got a Marc Jacobs dress priced at $120 and I just realized that they only took 25% off. I'm wondering if it's because the description said it's a tunic? It looked like a dress to me!



You should go back and ask them 50% off. It happened to me last Saturday, cashier only took 25%. I had to go back and asked another sale associate change it for me. He returned all my dresses and let me rebuy it with 50% off


----------



## ladybeaumont

meowmix318 said:


> Could have been a mistake. The store associate has to manually enter the discount. Try to go back and see if they can fix the error.  If I had not mentioned how happy I was that the dresses were 50% off, the sales associate  who was helping me would have forgotten  (which is what she told me)







elisainthecity said:


> Same thing happened to me yesterday while the NR associate was ringing me up. Once she told me the total, I knew something was up. I asked her about the price and she realized she only gave 25% off vs. 50% (since I only purchased dresses). She  fixed it right then and there, though.
> 
> Be sure to double check your receipts!







natalia0128 said:


> You should go back and ask them 50% off. It happened to me last Saturday, cashier only took 25%. I had to go back and asked another sale associate change it for me. He returned all my dresses and let me rebuy it with 50% off




I'm definitely going back to have it adjusted. There's no way it's not a dress so it's just a mistake on his part. 


Not really the best deals but here are my other CTR finds:

Barbour Batallion Jacket ($168 from $499)



IRO embellished leather jacket ($247 from $1,408)



I'm only thinking of keeping one but I can't decide. The IRO jacket is a much better deal but I'm wondering if it's too trendy and will only work as a night time type of jacket. Thoughts?


----------



## bakeacookie

Bought a Bailey 44 tulle skirt, w&r for $27, originally $174.


----------



## Giosach

ladybeaumont said:


> I'm definitely going back to have it adjusted. There's no way it's not a dress so it's just a mistake on his part.
> 
> 
> Not really the best deals but here are my other CTR finds:
> 
> Barbour Batallion Jacket ($168 from $499)
> View attachment 3225993
> 
> 
> IRO embellished leather jacket ($247 from $1,408)
> View attachment 3225994
> 
> 
> I'm only thinking of keeping one but I can't decide. The IRO jacket is a much better deal but I'm wondering if it's too trendy and will only work as a night time type of jacket. Thoughts?


I like the Barbour jacket.


----------



## hannah.hewi.

bakeacookie said:


> Bought a Bailey 44 tulle skirt, w&r for $27, originally $174.
> 
> View attachment 3226003



Nice score! I bought one of these at full price for the myriad of Christmas parties this season!


----------



## shopgirlLV

ladybeaumont said:


> I'm definitely going back to have it adjusted. There's no way it's not a dress so it's just a mistake on his part.
> 
> 
> Not really the best deals but here are my other CTR finds:
> 
> Barbour Batallion Jacket ($168 from $499)
> View attachment 3225993
> 
> 
> IRO embellished leather jacket ($247 from $1,408)
> View attachment 3225994
> 
> 
> I'm only thinking of keeping one but I can't decide. The IRO jacket is a much better deal but I'm wondering if it's too trendy and will only work as a night time type of jacket. Thoughts?




Love the Barbour!


----------



## princess101804

are the dresses already 50% off on the website or is there a code?


----------



## bakeacookie

ladybeaumont said:


> I'm definitely going back to have it adjusted. There's no way it's not a dress so it's just a mistake on his part.
> 
> 
> Not really the best deals but here are my other CTR finds:
> 
> Barbour Batallion Jacket ($168 from $499)
> View attachment 3225993
> 
> 
> IRO embellished leather jacket ($247 from $1,408)
> View attachment 3225994
> 
> 
> I'm only thinking of keeping one but I can't decide. The IRO jacket is a much better deal but I'm wondering if it's too trendy and will only work as a night time type of jacket. Thoughts?




Barbour! 
Unless you have a lot of outfits than can go with the IRO, then both .



hannah.hewi. said:


> Nice score! I bought one of these at full price for the myriad of Christmas parties this season!




Thanks! Got it for New Years's!


----------



## natalia0128

ladybeaumont said:


> I'm definitely going back to have it adjusted. There's no way it's not a dress so it's just a mistake on his part.
> 
> 
> Not really the best deals but here are my other CTR finds:
> 
> Barbour Batallion Jacket ($168 from $499)
> View attachment 3225993
> 
> 
> IRO embellished leather jacket ($247 from $1,408)
> View attachment 3225994
> 
> 
> I'm only thinking of keeping one but I can't decide. The IRO jacket is a much better deal but I'm wondering if it's too trendy and will only work as a night time type of jacket. Thoughts?



The second one(IRO), you call wear it all season.


----------



## pecknnibble

shopgirllv said:


> love the barbour!




+1


----------



## peacelovelo11

Hey ladies!! Do any of you have a skew to a pair of tory burch miller sandals? I've called 6 different stores and half of the associates don't know what kind I'm referring to. Thank you@


----------



## CNNLOV

Hello Glamorous, 


I was wondering if you could pass on the NR location of the Chanel finds. I have tried to reach out to the original poster, but I believe she is currently inactive. 


Thanks


----------



## krissa

princess101804 said:


> are the dresses already 50% off on the website or is there a code?



It's in store only.


----------



## dee96789

Alright... This CTR is dangerous... I'm now on a ban. I went to return some shirts for the hubby that didn't fit and came home with these...

Jimmy Choo's $142! 



Prada blue patent wedges also $142.



Both labeled w&r but I can't see any refurbishing on the shoes or soles.

Also is it just me or do they label the shoe sizes wrong? I always thought a 36.5 was a size 6 and a 37.5 was a 7... They have them labeled as a 5.5 and 6.5.  Fortunately the Choo's ran big and the Pradas ran small.

Also got two dresses at 50%... It was weird 2  different rack stores had the signs and the third one (the first one went to) did not and today still did not.


----------



## dee96789

princess101804 said:


> are the dresses already 50% off on the website or is there a code?




The 50% is unfortunately in store only, and not even at all stores it seems.


----------



## dee96789

bonheuriz said:


> what's the difference between left and right blue tags? they look the same to me




Left is baby blueish, right is greenish blue. Just a slight difference to the hue which causes all the confusion.


----------



## meowmix318

I just wanted to share my purchase tonight. 

Valentino boots cost me only $202.48 after the 25% discount


----------



## vivelebag

dee96789 said:


> Left is baby blueish, right is greenish blue. Just a slight difference to the hue which causes all the confusion.




I agree, this makes me question my color vision!


----------



## mranda

hellokimmiee said:


> M Missoni dress for $28
> 
> View attachment 3225651



Love this one! Do you have the sku? Thanks!


----------



## hellokimmiee

mranda said:


> Love this one! Do you have the sku? Thanks!




PMed you


----------



## PetiteFromSF

ladybeaumont said:


> I'm definitely going back to have it adjusted. There's no way it's not a dress so it's just a mistake on his part.
> 
> 
> Not really the best deals but here are my other CTR finds:
> 
> Barbour Batallion Jacket ($168 from $499)
> View attachment 3225993
> 
> 
> IRO embellished leather jacket ($247 from $1,408)
> View attachment 3225994
> 
> 
> I'm only thinking of keeping one but I can't decide. The IRO jacket is a much better deal but I'm wondering if it's too trendy and will only work as a night time type of jacket. Thoughts?




I like the IRO jacket!


----------



## diamondigrl1

peacelovesequin said:


> I was thinking, would it be possible to have a separate thread for sharing UPC numbers? (If it's not against the rules)
> 
> Thoughts?



Love that Idea)))


----------



## PetiteFromSF

dee96789 said:


> Alright... This CTR is dangerous... I'm now on a ban. I went to return some shirts for the hubby that didn't fit and came home with these...
> 
> Jimmy Choo's $142!
> View attachment 3226052
> 
> 
> Prada blue patent wedges also $142.
> View attachment 3226053
> 
> 
> Both labeled w&r but I can't see any refurbishing on the shoes or soles.
> 
> Also is it just me or do they label the shoe sizes wrong? I always thought a 36.5 was a size 6 and a 37.5 was a 7... They have them labeled as a 5.5 and 6.5.  Fortunately the Choo's ran big and the Pradas ran small.
> 
> Also got two dresses at 50%... It was weird 2  different rack stores had the signs and the third one (the first one went to) did not and today still did not.




OMG if you find the Choos in a 5, please let me know. I have the exact same pair, but ruined them. I would love to replace them.


----------



## vesperholly

I like the Barbour jacket! Just bc the IRO jacket was discounted more doesn't make it a better deal if you wear it half as much


----------



## Lodpah

mesmerize said:


> How much were they at off fifth?  What colors did they have?  Which off fifth locations?


I'm  so sorry for the late responses. I got it for $94 after the discounts. They had tons of Milly. They had the gold one.  Sorry I meant Barney's Warehouse in Waipahu, Hawaii.  That store has the best stuff. It's small and understated but they have really marked down stuff. I was eyeing Alaia booties for my daughter.  They were marked down to $259 (after the outlet sale and 60% off). Tons of Marc Jacobs and ultra high end designers, Narcisco? Nancy Gonzalez, stuff like that.  

I went back there on Sunday and got the most gorgeous De Leux (I know, I know) rayon hand bag in black. I feel it's a much better quality than the Prada bag for $29.00.


----------



## Lodpah

meowmix318 said:


> I just wanted to share my purchase tonight.
> 
> Valentino boots cost me only $202.48 after the 25% discount


That's really gorgeous. I would have snapped that up.


----------



## Lodpah

mranda said:


> Love this one! Do you have the sku? Thanks!


I was at the rack today in Honolulu. I got five dresses and I saw this same dress there.


----------



## meowmix318

Lodpah said:


> That's really gorgeous. I would have snapped that up.



Thank  you, I was surprised  to find them and just knew they were Valentino when I saw the design on the shelf below.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

meowmix318 said:


> I just wanted to share my purchase tonight.
> 
> Valentino boots cost me only $202.48 after the 25% discount




Love these!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

A male associate only gave me 25% off the dress below. When I pointed that out to him, he fixed the problem by taking an additional 25% off. This is not the equivalent of 50% off! Be sure to check your receipt before leaving the store! Anyway, this DvF was only $67. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 it's so flattering! I also picked up a couple of Michele leather watch bands for $22 and $29.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks guys - it really was genius. And yeah one is more greenish - that's the one that's not on sale. 



AnnaFreud said:


> This is too good!





mharri20 said:


> This is hilarious!!!!! I needed this shirt when I was walking around with my mom...she asked me on every single tag!





lovebeibei said:


> lol love this!





bonheuriz said:


> what's the difference between left and right blue tags? they look the same to me





ladybeaumont said:


> I got a Marc Jacobs dress priced at $120 and I just realized that they only took 25% off. I'm wondering if it's because the description said it's a tunic? It looked like a dress to me!



In-store only. Totally worth the trip 



princess101804 said:


> are the dresses already 50% off on the website or is there a code?


----------



## jcozy

Awesome finds!


----------



## Luv n bags

Got these two jackets.  Both under $300 each!


----------



## Luv n bags

The brown jacket is lamb leather and is selling at Bloomies for $598!


----------



## ashlie

meowmix318 said:


> I just wanted to share my purchase tonight.
> 
> Valentino boots cost me only $202.48 after the 25% discount




Omg! Where!! Did they have anymore?!


----------



## TinksDelite

ladybeaumont said:


> Barbour Batallion Jacket ($168 from $499)
> View attachment 3225993



I ordered this one sight unseen online, they only had one size but I'm afraid it will be too small.  Can I ask, was it TTS or did it run small??

Thanks!


----------



## meowmix318

ashlie said:


> Omg! Where!! Did they have anymore?!



Sorry they only had 1. I got these at the Upland location.


----------



## ashlie

meowmix318 said:


> Sorry they only had 1. I got these at the Upland location.




Well they are fabulous!!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## meowmix318

ashlie said:


> Well they are fabulous!!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



Thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## mranda

Lodpah said:


> I was at the rack today in Honolulu. I got five dresses and I saw this same dress there.



Do you happen to remember the size? The sku is assorted, so no luck searching.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Thanks everyone for your advice on which one to get. I will now definitely keep the Barbour one and then depending on whether I find something else or not (when I pick up my alterations), I might keep the IRO one as well. 



TinksDelite said:


> I ordered this one sight unseen online, they only had one size but I'm afraid it will be too small.  Can I ask, was it TTS or did it run small??
> 
> Thanks!



It's on the smaller side. Be careful too because the tag has the UK sizing. For example, the tag says 10 (with no mention that it's the UK size) but there was a handwritten note that it's a US 6. I'm usually a US 0 or 2 but I prefer my jackets bigger so this one still looked good on me.


----------



## ladybeaumont

dee96789 said:


> Alright... This CTR is dangerous... I'm now on a ban. I went to return some shirts for the hubby that didn't fit and came home with these...
> 
> Jimmy Choo's $142!
> View attachment 3226052
> 
> 
> Prada blue patent wedges also $142.
> View attachment 3226053
> 
> 
> Both labeled w&r but I can't see any refurbishing on the shoes or soles.
> 
> Also is it just me or do they label the shoe sizes wrong? I always thought a 36.5 was a size 6 and a 37.5 was a 7... They have them labeled as a 5.5 and 6.5.  Fortunately the Choo's ran big and the Pradas ran small.
> 
> Also got two dresses at 50%... It was weird 2  different rack stores had the signs and the third one (the first one went to) did not and today still did not.





meowmix318 said:


> I just wanted to share my purchase tonight.
> 
> Valentino boots cost me only $202.48 after the 25% discount





AnnaFreud said:


> A male associate only gave me 25% off the dress below. When I pointed that out to him, he fixed the problem by taking an additional 25% off. This is not the equivalent of 50% off! Be sure to check your receipt before leaving the store! Anyway, this DvF was only $67.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's so flattering! I also picked up a couple of Michele leather watch bands for $22 and $29.





tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3226364
> View attachment 3226365
> 
> 
> Got these two jackets.  Both under $300 each!



Awesome finds!  I want the Choos and the brown leather jacket!


----------



## Luv n bags

Joie leather jacket $134.98! Regularly $9xx.  Sku #439019898832
Ted Baker leather jacket $254.98..regularly $9xx! Sku 439030203882


----------



## Lodpah

It was a 6 I believe. I looked at it and thought it was gorgeous.


----------



## twoblues

Burgundy Alaia tote. 999.97 red tagged. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
PM for location.


----------



## TinksDelite

ladybeaumont said:


> It's on the smaller side. Be careful too because the tag has the UK sizing. For example, the tag says 10 (with no mention that it's the UK size) but there was a handwritten note that it's a US 6. I'm usually a US 0 or 2 but I prefer my jackets bigger so this one still looked good on me.



I was afraid of that but with free shipping & in store returns I figured it was worth a shot.  Maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Pm me for location
Burberry tote 




TB Reva 


They had other Revas on sale but they were all sz 5


----------



## Cthai

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3226364
> View attachment 3226365
> 
> 
> Got these two jackets.  Both under $300 each!




Love the black one! Can you share the UPC code ? Would love to pick up one thanks!


----------



## Luv n bags

I can provide that tonight when I get home!


----------



## Giosach

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Pm me for location
> Burberry tote
> View attachment 3226629
> 
> View attachment 3226630
> 
> TB Reva
> View attachment 3226631
> 
> They had other Revas on sale but they were all sz 5


Do you remember how much was the black bag next to Burberry one?  Thanks


----------



## yakusoku.af

Giosach said:


> Do you remember how much was the black bag next to Burberry one?  Thanks




Sorry I didn't check. I think it was Marc Jacobs. If it's there the next time I go, I'll check the price.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Akris Punto dress $1390 to $99




Refinished tag. Missing the belt but still really cute.

Another M Missoni dress for 29.95. Sold out on Rack.com!


----------



## SEWDimples

AnnaFreud said:


> A male associate only gave me 25% off the dress below. When I pointed that out to him, he fixed the problem by taking an additional 25% off. This is not the equivalent of 50% off! Be sure to check your receipt before leaving the store! Anyway, this DvF was only $67.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's so flattering! I also picked up a couple of Michele leather watch bands for $22 and $29.



Congrats! I purchased a similar DVF dress with a different color and pattern. This dress sale was awesome. I had the same issue at check-out, but my SA noticed his mistake and cleared out all the dresses and manually deducted the 50% off discount. What a great sale! I may go back tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## AnnaFreud

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I purchased a similar DVF dress with a different color and pattern. This dress sale was awesome. I had the same issue at check-out, but my SA noticed his mistake and cleared out all the dresses and manually deducted the 50% off discount. What a great sale! I may go back tomorrow or Saturday.




I've been to 4 NRs and have picked up at least one DvF dress at each. This one is one of my favorites! Does yours have any snags in it?


----------



## bakeacookie

I got an Adriana Papell dress for $15. Perfect for summer!




This type of sale is fun!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Lots of scores so far! Here are a few of my faves 

My Chloe Drew - came out to a little over $500 after PA - it's a refurb.







$525 Halston Heritage two-tone sequin wrap dress for $90.






Kendra Scott Elle earrings for $11.25 each-






$100 Nike sneakers for my son for $11.25


----------



## cmm62

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Lots of scores so far! Here are a few of my faves
> 
> 
> 
> My Chloe Drew - came out to a little over $500 after PA - it's a refurb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $525 Halston Heritage two-tone sequin wrap dress for $90.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kendra Scott Elle earrings for $11.25 each-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100 Nike sneakers for my son for $11.25




That dress!! I wanted it so badly last year - ca you share the sku or PM me? Love the Chloe bag too!


----------



## schadenfreude

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Lots of scores so far! Here are a few of my faves
> 
> My Chloe Drew - came out to a little over $500 after PA - it's a refurb.



That Chloe! What a find - congrats. My local NRs never have good stuff like this.


----------



## Kaoli

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Lots of scores so far! Here are a few of my faves
> 
> 
> 
> My Chloe Drew - came out to a little over $500 after PA - it's a refurb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $525 Halston Heritage two-tone sequin wrap dress for $90.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kendra Scott Elle earrings for $11.25 each-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100 Nike sneakers for my son for $11.25




Wow the Chloe bag is Gorgeous!! Can You Please Share the location? Did they have Any more? Thanks!


----------



## SEWDimples

AnnaFreud said:


> I've been to 4 NRs and have picked up at least one DvF dress at each. This one is one of my favorites! Does yours have any snags in it?



Great news! There is only 1 NR in my area. 

It is a beautiful dress. I love DVF dresses, but can only afford them on sale. 

No, I did not notice any snags, but I will inspect it closely.


----------



## vt2159

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Lots of scores so far! Here are a few of my faves
> 
> My Chloe Drew - came out to a little over $500 after PA - it's a refurb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $525 Halston Heritage two-tone sequin wrap dress for $90.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kendra Scott Elle earrings for $11.25 each-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100 Nike sneakers for my son for $11.25


Man, if I found half the things you find, I would be broke!!  But oh so happy, haha.  Congrats on your major scores!


----------



## AnnaFreud

SEWDimples said:


> Great news! There is only 1 NR in my area.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful dress. I love DVF dresses, but can only afford them on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I did not notice any snags, but I will inspect it closely.




Can you post a pic of the one you have? I want to track down some more. [emoji12]


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks guys  There was only one Drew (it was a refurb) - if there were more I probably would have snapped them up too LOL. As for the dress the tag was missing so they made me up an assorted SKU tag so I don't know if it would help. I'll check the number for you in the morning. 



cmm62 said:


> That dress!! I wanted it so badly last year - ca you share the sku or PM me? Love the Chloe bag too!





schadenfreude said:


> That Chloe! What a find - congrats. My local NRs never have good stuff like this.





Kaoli said:


> Wow the Chloe bag is Gorgeous!! Can You Please Share the location? Did they have Any more? Thanks!





vt2159 said:


> Man, if I found half the things you find, I would be broke!!  But oh so happy, haha.  Congrats on your major scores!


----------



## meowmix318

Jimmy Choo kitten heels spotted today, $146.25 after discount (before tax). I did not purchase them but saw 2 at the West Covina location.


----------



## SEWDimples

AnnaFreud said:


> Can you post a pic of the one you have? I want to track down some more. [emoji12]



Here's a picture of the dress and tag. Hope you find it.


----------



## Luv n bags

cthai said:


> love the black one! Can you share the upc code ? Would love to pick up one thanks!


----------



## diamondigrl1

So went to Last chance this week crazy to see NR had better deals in  dresses with the  CTR crazy how much that place has gone down.[emoji19]Best deal I found was a Jean Paul Gaultier Dress $20.00 retail $540.00.


----------



## peacelovesequin

peacelovesequin said:


> I was thinking, would it be possible to have a separate thread for sharing UPC numbers? (If it's not against the rules)
> 
> Thoughts?





natalia0128 said:


> great idea





lms910 said:


> Agree!!!! This is my most loved thread in all of purseforum so I think a second iteration would be great!





diamondigrl1 said:


> Love that Idea)))



We should start it soon!


----------



## TinksDelite

SEWDimples said:


> Here's a picture of the dress and tag. Hope you find it.



My NR had at least one or two of these dresses, don't remember sizes - this style is not flattering on me so I passed right on by.


----------



## meowmix318

diamondigrl1 said:


> So went to Last chance this week crazy to see NR had better deals in  dresses with the  CTR crazy how much that place has gone down.[emoji19]Best deal I found was a Jean Paul Gaultier Dress $20.00 retail $540.00.



Looks great on you


----------



## diamondigrl1

meowmix318 said:


> Looks great on you




Aww Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## intrigue

Valentino reversible canvas camo tote
$799.97 (not eligible for CTR discount)
PM for location
I believe retail price is $1,745


----------



## ladybeaumont

Didn't get it but this Valentino was at my NR.


----------



## coconutsboston

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Lots of scores so far! Here are a few of my faves
> 
> My Chloe Drew - came out to a little over $500 after PA - it's a refurb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $525 Halston Heritage two-tone sequin wrap dress for $90.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kendra Scott Elle earrings for $11.25 each-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100 Nike sneakers for my son for $11.25


Fantastic scores!


----------



## jorton

Everyone at my rack was hovering around dresses so I decided to pass for today and went to the jewelery instead. 

Not the greatest deal ever but I've rarely seen Burberry or higher end watches with blue or red tags. This one had a hautelook tag and I ended up paying $157 for it after discounts. Love the classic look and it retails $495. I've never seen Burberry watches on hautelook but I guess they sell everything now...


----------



## bakeacookie

jorton said:


> Everyone at my rack was hovering around dresses so I decided to pass for today and went to the jewelery instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the greatest deal ever but I've rarely seen Burberry or higher end watches with blue or red tags. This one had a hautelook tag and I ended up paying $157 for it after discounts. Love the classic look and it retails $495. I've never seen Burberry watches on hautelook but I guess they sell everything now...




I have this watch and love it!!


----------



## Bambieee

There were four racks of Alex and Ani on sale at my local Rack but it was literally the same bracelet in two diff colors; the monopoly cat charm bangle. Got one for $14


----------



## jorton

bakeacookie said:


> I have this watch and love it!!




It's beautiful! I have to size it. I have small wrists anyway it I'm surprised about how small the band already is, I only need 1 link out and normally I need about 5 lol. Where did you get yours? It looks look Nordstrom sold them too at one point...


----------



## ptqcangel08

Ending the year on a great note.  My finds for today: 

Herve Leger dress for $145.50




Veda two tone leather jacket for $59.20




Joie dress for $17.99


----------



## bakeacookie

jorton said:


> It's beautiful! I have to size it. I have small wrists anyway it I'm surprised about how small the band already is, I only need 1 link out and normally I need about 5 lol. Where did you get yours? It looks look Nordstrom sold them too at one point...




I got mine at Nordstrom Rack! It had a white tag. 
Got it sized the next day at Nordstrom.

Yours is a much better price though! I paid $247 for mine, but I had been searching for a silver Burberry watch at the rack for months. It's always gold/rose gold and it doesn't look good on me.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
Burberry




Minkoff jacket




Barbour


----------



## yakusoku.af

giosach said:


> do you remember how much was the black bag next to burberry one?  Thanks


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

yakusoku.af said:


> View attachment 3227737
> 
> View attachment 3227740




They have this bag in chestnut color at the Buckhead Rack for $523 red tag so it will be under $400 for CTR. It was there this morning.


----------



## AnnaFreud

SEWDimples said:


> Here's a picture of the dress and tag. Hope you find it.




Thanks! I saw this print too but the one I found in my size had a huge rip in it. Wear yours in good health!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Marni Cady Top $1000 to $75 



Proenza Schouler Sleeveless Shirt Dress $990 to $86.99. Sold out on rack.com.



Gucci Silk Cady Multi-stitch Dress $2900 to $217.50. Not the best deal but I fell in love.


----------



## katlun

Bambieee said:


> There were four racks of Alex and Ani on sale at my local Rack but it was literally the same bracelet in two diff colors; the monopoly cat charm bangle. Got one for $14



I want that one, it was on sale for $17 on Alex and Ani site and I missed it, got the dog one instead, now I have a reason to go to the Rack tomorrow


----------



## cmm62

hellokimmiee said:


> Marni Cady Top $1000 to $75
> View attachment 3227788
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Sleeveless Shirt Dress $990 to $86.99. Sold out on rack.com.
> View attachment 3227789
> 
> 
> Gucci Silk Cady Multi-stitch Dress $2900 to $217.50. Not the best deal but I fell in love.
> 
> View attachment 3227790
> 
> View attachment 3227791




A stunning Gucci dress for 92.5% off?! I'd say it's an amazing deal [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## SEWDimples

AnnaFreud said:


> Can you post a pic of the one you have? I want to track down some more. [emoji12]





AnnaFreud said:


> Thanks! I saw this print too but the one I found in my size had a huge rip in it. Wear yours in good health!



You are welcome.

Yes, it was in pretty good shape.  I saw a small snag in the photo I took and another one on the shoulder. For the price I paid I can live with it.


----------



## Giosach

yakusoku.af said:


> View attachment 3227737
> 
> View attachment 3227740


Thanks for checking.  I saw this mini bag at the rack for $348.  Someone here mentioned that she got it for only ~$130 a few months ago.  I was hoping that was a case but it seems the bag is high to me.  Thanks again


----------



## vt2159

AnnaFreud said:


> Thanks! I saw this print too but the one I found in my size had a huge rip in it. Wear yours in good health!


Did you buy any DVF wrap dresses?  I bought a couple this sale but have never owned one.  Are they low cut?  I am trying to decide whether they look right on me.


----------



## AnnaFreud

vt2159 said:


> Did you buy any DVF wrap dresses?  I bought a couple this sale but have never owned one.  Are they low cut?  I am trying to decide whether they look right on me.




I got one and yes, it does look low cut on me. I think they are on most women especially if you're busty. I'll probably wear a thin camisole underneath mine if I wear it to work or throw a cardigan over it. Which one did you get?


----------



## Bambieee

katlun said:


> I want that one, it was on sale for $17 on Alex and Ani site and I missed it, got the dog one instead, now I have a reason to go to the Rack tomorrow



Oh yeah I totally forgot that there were a few dog ones but not much....but I am a cat person so I opted for the kitty...the pup version is pretty cute too though.


----------



## stacestall

peacelovesequin said:


> I tracked one down. So excited! Thanks again hellokimmiee!
> 
> Does it run big stacestall?


It didn't seem to run big to me, I got an 8 because it was the only size, i'm usually between a 4 and 6, but I liked the 8 because it looks like a real shift dress on me considering the fabric type. I have an hourglass shape so often times the dress either fits my bust and waist, but not the hips or vice versa, but the 8 fit nicely where you can tell I have a womanly shape but it's not too "showing" and work appropriate and it fits nice with the structure of the fabric. Sorry if that doesn't make any sense, but basically, yes I would say it runs true to size if you want it to fit to your frame.


----------



## vt2159

AnnaFreud said:


> I got one and yes, it does look low cut on me. I think they are on most women especially if you're busty. I'll probably wear a thin camisole underneath mine if I wear it to work or throw a cardigan over it. Which one did you get?


I saw that green/blue/white one from the photo, but they one I found had a big snag, too.  I think I picked up one non wrap dress and two-three wrapped dresses.  The two from today: bright pink background with blue details and the other is a leaves pattern with a dark background that had chiffon on the shoulder and fabric for the rest.  I might have bought one more the other day, but I cannot remember...I bought a total of 23 dresses just today!!!  I need to reexamine my stash and retry everything, haha.  So many dresses 

Let me know if you want me to take any photos of my DVF dresses.  I know there were a few others not my size at my store, especially the pink one.


----------



## shoebuyer37

Scored these three items during CTR [emoji3]
Tory Burch flats $92


Trina Turk sundress $22


Burberry Coat $228


----------



## AnnaFreud

vt2159 said:


> I saw that green/blue/white one from the photo, but they one I found had a big snag, too.  I think I picked up one non wrap dress and two-three wrapped dresses.  The two from today: bright pink background with blue details and the other is a leaves pattern with a dark background that had chiffon on the shoulder and fabric for the rest.  I might have bought one more the other day, but I cannot remember...I bought a total of 23 dresses just today!!!  I need to reexamine my stash and retry everything, haha.  So many dresses
> 
> Let me know if you want me to take any photos of my DVF dresses.  I know there were a few others not my size at my store, especially the pink one.




Wow, 23! LOL! I went a little crazy too. I went through everything again and will probably return 25% of it bringing my total to 10. 

Yes, please post pictures of your wrap dresses. Would love to see your haul.


----------



## stacestall

SEWDimples said:


> Here's a picture of the dress and tag. Hope you find it.


There were a BUNCH of these dresses in various sizes in the Nordstrom Rack in Durham, NC if anyone is looking.


----------



## amstevens714

jorton said:


> Everyone at my rack was hovering around dresses so I decided to pass for today and went to the jewelery instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the greatest deal ever but I've rarely seen Burberry or higher end watches with blue or red tags. This one had a hautelook tag and I ended up paying $157 for it after discounts. Love the classic look and it retails $495. I've never seen Burberry watches on hautelook but I guess they sell everything now...




I have this watch and love the grey... It was a great deal!!! I paid a lot more lol


----------



## stacestall

SEWDimples said:


> Here's a picture of the dress and tag. Hope you find it.





AnnaFreud said:


> Can you post a pic of the one you have? I want to track down some more. [emoji12]




There were a BUNCH of these dresses in various sizes in the Nordstrom Rack in Durham, NC if anyone is looking.


----------



## stacestall

vt2159 said:


> I saw that green/blue/white one from the photo, but they one I found had a big snag, too.  I think I picked up one non wrap dress and two-three wrapped dresses.  The two from today: bright pink background with blue details and the other is a leaves pattern with a dark background that had chiffon on the shoulder and fabric for the rest.  I might have bought one more the other day, but I cannot remember...I bought a total of 23 dresses just today!!!  I need to reexamine my stash and retry everything, haha.  So many dresses
> 
> Let me know if you want me to take any photos of my DVF dresses.  I know there were a few others not my size at my store, especially the pink one.


I did the same thing! It was complete chaos in my store the two days I went and of course I was rushing and just bought $1500 of mostly dresses, 3 refurb shoes, and 4 shirts lol and now I have to sift through everything and take some stuff back


----------



## peacelovesequin

stacestall said:


> It didn't seem to run big to me, I got an 8 because it was the only size, i'm usually between a 4 and 6, but I liked the 8 because it looks like a real shift dress on me considering the fabric type. I have an hourglass shape so often times the dress either fits my bust and waist, but not the hips or vice versa, but the 8 fit nicely where you can tell I have a womanly shape but it's not too "showing" and work appropriate and it fits nice with the structure of the fabric. Sorry if that doesn't make any sense, but basically, yes I would say it runs true to size if you want it to fit to your frame.



Thanks so much. I ordered a size up (since it was the only size available). For the price, I'll make it work (Tim Gunn voice).


----------



## leilani01

Saw these Ferragamos at Metro Pointe in size 5 or 5 1/2, 6 and 7 yesterday.  Unfortunately, I had problems posting pictures earlier.  Hope the shoes are still there, if anyone is interested.


----------



## AnnaFreud

stacestall said:


> There were a BUNCH of these dresses in various sizes in the Nordstrom Rack in Durham, NC if anyone is looking.




Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bakeacookie

Metro Pointe had crazy lines everywhere! Haha. And everything was everywhere! 

Came home with 4 dresses and a Liberty London bracelet, one dress needs to go back. This is a great sale to find dresses to flatter you for any event! (I just wish there was a DVF wrap dress for busty girls! )

Kate Spade $80



Betsy Johnson $12



Eliza J $30



Liberty London $11




Spotted a red leather Burberry bag, but not sure if it was on hold. 
Chloe totes also at Metro Pointe, saw aLongchamp nylon crossbody. 
Burberry iPad SLGs,$299 in various colors strewn in men's and in glass case. Lots of Burberry and Shinola watches. 

Clothes were nuts, spotted lots of things but no pictures.


----------



## natalia0128

shoebuyer37 said:


> Scored these three items during CTR [emoji3]
> Tory Burch flats $92
> View attachment 3227901
> 
> Trina Turk sundress $22
> View attachment 3227902
> 
> Burberry Coat $228
> View attachment 3227903



I love Burberry coat, Can you share UPC or location ?


----------



## hellokimmiee

Happy New Year everyone!

Here's a pic of the $6 BCBG dress I'm wearing tonight and my Judith Lieber. [emoji4]




Hope you all find amazing deals this new year!


----------



## stacestall

hellokimmiee said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> Here's a pic of the $6 BCBG dress I'm wearing tonight and my Judith Lieber. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3228056
> 
> 
> Hope you all find amazing deals this new year!




Fabulous!!!


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> Metro Pointe had crazy lines everywhere! Haha. And everything was everywhere!
> 
> Came home with 4 dresses and a Liberty London bracelet, one dress needs to go back. This is a great sale to find dresses to flatter you for any event! (I just wish there was a DVF wrap dress for busty girls! )
> 
> Kate Spade $80
> View attachment 3228041
> 
> 
> Betsy Johnson $12
> View attachment 3228042
> 
> 
> Eliza J $30
> View attachment 3228043
> 
> 
> Liberty London $11
> View attachment 3228044
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted a red leather Burberry bag, but not sure if it was on hold.
> Chloe totes also at Metro Pointe, saw aLongchamp nylon crossbody.
> Burberry iPad SLGs,$299 in various colors strewn in men's and in glass case. Lots of Burberry and Shinola watches.
> 
> Clothes were nuts, spotted lots of things but no pictures.



Sounds exciting  will be going on Saturday


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> Here's a pic of the $6 BCBG dress I'm wearing tonight and my Judith Lieber. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3228056
> 
> 
> Hope you all find amazing deals this new year!



You look perfect for the new year!


----------



## hellokimmiee

stacestall said:


> Fabulous!!!






meowmix318 said:


> You look perfect for the new year!




Thanks! It was a last minute find but it was perfect.


----------



## mharri20

diamondigrl1 said:


> So went to Last chance this week crazy to see NR had better deals in  dresses with the  CTR crazy how much that place has gone down.[emoji19]Best deal I found was a Jean Paul Gaultier Dress $20.00 retail $540.00.




This dress looks great on you! I used to shop at LC a few years ago and still have friends that go and tell me what they find. Their prices are getting terrible...they are just as much as the rack and you can't return anything! 



ptqcangel08 said:


> Ending the year on a great note.  My finds for today:
> 
> Herve Leger dress for $145.50
> 
> View attachment 3227702
> 
> 
> Veda two tone leather jacket for $59.20
> 
> View attachment 3227705
> 
> 
> Joie dress for $17.99
> View attachment 3227710




Ah what amazing prices on the HL dress and VEDA jacket!!!


----------



## Perfect in Pink

Found this beautiful purple DVF wrap dress today! It was an altered/refinished tag but I can't see signs of anything. It's such a rich purple in person, I love it! I'm kind of chesty though and will need a camisole for it to be work appropriate but the length is perfect (which is amazing since I am 5'10). 

Total price: $41.99!







I also got two Adidas workout tanks for $2.97 each and an Adidas workout top for $7 for DH too. I saw the pretty green DVF mentioned earlier here too but sadly it was too short on me.


----------



## shoebuyer37

natalia0128 said:


> I love Burberry coat, Can you share UPC or location ?




Sure! Here you go! Found in Columbia, SC they only had this one, but good luck!


----------



## shoebuyer37

Sorry that was blurry for the Burberry, #5045458236453


----------



## bagshoemisses

shoebuyer37 said:


> Sure! Here you go! Found in Columbia, SC they only had this one, but good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228233




Hi shoebuyer37, how is the Rack in Columbia, SC? Is it worth the trip?


----------



## shoebuyer37

bagshoemisses said:


> Hi shoebuyer37, how is the Rack in Columbia, SC? Is it worth the trip?




I was there on Wednesday and it was very picked over by then (at least for me) I can't believe I managed to find what I did. It's worth a try though! They still had a decent amount of clothes, no bags really, and a good selection of shoes.
I live outside of Charlotte and I always have better luck at Columba and Greenville than I do Charlotte with higher end items.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

shoebuyer37 said:


> Scored these three items during CTR [emoji3]
> Tory Burch flats $92
> View attachment 3227901
> 
> Trina Turk sundress $22
> View attachment 3227902
> 
> Burberry Coat $228
> View attachment 3227903




Love the Burberry


----------



## vt2159

AnnaFreud said:


> Wow, 23! LOL! I went a little crazy too. I went through everything again and will probably return 25% of it bringing my total to 10.
> 
> Yes, please post pictures of your wrap dresses. Would love to see your haul.



I apologize for the messiness in the photo. Here are the two wrap dresses I purchased:


----------



## AnnaFreud

vt2159 said:


> I apologize for the messiness in the photo. Here are the two wrap dresses I purchased:
> 
> View attachment 3228574




Oh I love those prints! Congrats! DvF wrap dresses are so flattering.


----------



## bakeacookie

Spotted Burberry bag
Not sure of price, in glass case.


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> Spotted Burberry bag
> Not sure of price, in glass case.
> View attachment 3228582




Where was it? I am planning on going to Metro tomorrow. Is it worth it or is it all sold out?


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> Where was it? I am planning on going to Metro tomorrow. Is it worth it or is it all sold out?




I think they add new stuff every day. 

This bag is from Lakewood.


Lakewood rack added more refurb shoes and added a refurb shoe bins for men's!


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> I think they add new stuff every day.
> 
> This bag is from Lakewood.
> 
> 
> Lakewood rack added more refurb shoes and added a refurb shoe bins for men's!




Thank you! Now I have to make decision where to go Lakewood vs. Metro.  I could use some shoes.


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> Thank you! Now I have to make decision where to go Lakewood vs. Metro.  I could use some shoes.




Both! XD I've gone to Cerritos, Lakewood, Long Beach, and Metro Pointe this week. Planning to go to Edinger with a friend this weekend. [emoji4]


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> Both! XD I've gone to Cerritos, Lakewood, Long Beach, and Metro Pointe this week. Planning to go to Edinger with a friend this weekend. [emoji4]




You are not wasting a time . I kind of gave up after first days of a sale thinking it was all gone and that they would not be adding any red tag items but I guess I was wrong. Btw, Lakewood would not price adjust anything (to them) designer. Not even a Vince tunic + manager there is kind of on a rude side.


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> You are not wasting a time . I kind of gave up after first days of a sale thinking it was all gone and that they would not be adding any red tag items but I guess I was wrong. Btw, Lakewood would not price adjust anything (to them) designer. Not even a Vince tunic + manager there is kind of on a rude side.




This time they did price adjust a blue designer item for me. Last time they wouldn't price adjust a blue tag Burberry top or designer belts.  

I would've stopped sooner but mom wanted to go. Can't say no to mom! 

So far I've found quite a few things. Can't wait to share!


----------



## Lauren0404

All three for $200. I'm happy. &#128578;


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> This time they did price adjust a blue designer item for me. Last time they wouldn't price adjust a blue tag Burberry top or designer belts.
> 
> I would've stopped sooner but mom wanted to go. Can't say no to mom!
> 
> So far I've found quite a few things. Can't wait to share!




Me too! As soon as I find some time to take pics. Would love to see your finds especially since we are in the same area-curious what others near by found!


----------



## bagshoemisses

shoebuyer37 said:


> I was there on Wednesday and it was very picked over by then (at least for me) I can't believe I managed to find what I did. It's worth a try though! They still had a decent amount of clothes, no bags really, and a good selection of shoes.
> I live outside of Charlotte and I always have better luck at Columba and Greenville than I do Charlotte with higher end items.




Thank you. I thought there was only a rack in Charlotte, forgetting that South Carolina is right next door. I may take the trip in the future but that's a little bit of a drive for me because I'm in downtown.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Lauren0404 said:


> View attachment 3228675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three for $200. I'm happy. &#128578;



Beautiful finds!


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> Me too! As soon as I find some time to take pics. Would love to see your finds especially since we are in the same area-curious what others near by found!




Here's my finds today

Burberry button up
Ferragamo men's shoes (refurb)
AGL flats (refurb) - not sure if keeping
Burberry tie (assorted)
Phone charger
Not pictured- undies lol.


----------



## pinktailcat

bakeacookie said:


> Here's my finds today
> 
> Burberry button up
> Ferragamo men's shoes (refurb)
> AGL flats (refurb) - not sure if keeping
> Burberry tie (assorted)
> Phone charger
> Not pictured- undies lol.
> View attachment 3228725




I really wanted this but I am 36 for Prada but this one was 36.5....blue tag was also extra 25 off...
	

		
			
		

		
	




And some other great finds but I did not buy


----------



## bakeacookie

pinktailcat said:


> I really wanted this but I am 36 for Prada but this one was 36.5....blue tag was also extra 25 off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228729
> View attachment 3228730
> 
> And some other great finds but I did not buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228731
> View attachment 3228732
> 
> View attachment 3228733
> View attachment 3228735
> View attachment 3228736
> View attachment 3228737




Those pradas are gorgeous! 

I wish I can find Lanvin in my size too. So comfy! 

Great finds!


----------



## sparksfly

bakeacookie said:


> Here's my finds today
> 
> Burberry button up
> Ferragamo men's shoes (refurb)
> AGL flats (refurb) - not sure if keeping
> Burberry tie (assorted)
> Phone charger
> Not pictured- undies lol.
> View attachment 3228725




How much was the Burberry shirt/could I have the sku?


----------



## bakeacookie

sparksfly said:


> How much was the Burberry shirt/could I have the sku?




$89 
5045458113716

Good luck!


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> Here's my finds today
> 
> Burberry button up
> Ferragamo men's shoes (refurb)
> AGL flats (refurb) - not sure if keeping
> Burberry tie (assorted)
> Phone charger
> Not pictured- undies lol.
> View attachment 3228725




Love the tie! Can't believe Lakewood had Burberry anything! Here are just a few of mine. Tory Burch bag ($155)-no NR would do PA on it-was brand new, with all the tags and hardware protection- good for work where I feel safer using cheaper brand bags. Vince tunic $26, and Marc Jacobs dress $22.


----------



## amstevens714

daisygrl said:


> Love the tie! Can't believe Lakewood had Burberry anything! Here are just a few of mine. Tory Burch bag ($155)-no NR would do PA on it-was brand new, with all the tags and hardware protection- good for work where I feel safer using cheaper brand bags. Vince tunic $26, and Marc Jacobs dress $22.




Awesome finds!


----------



## daisygrl

amstevens714 said:


> Awesome finds!




Thank you! I am content with my haul.


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> Love the tie! Can't believe Lakewood had Burberry anything! Here are just a few of mine. Tory Burch bag ($155)-no NR would do PA on it-was brand new, with all the tags and hardware protection- good for work where I feel safer using cheaper brand bags. Vince tunic $26, and Marc Jacobs dress $22.





Great finds!!

I've actually found a few Burberry things at Lakewood. Completely random and usually one off, but I've found a Burberry 3/4 sleeve check cuffs tee, belts, men's polos (enough to fill DBF's wardrobe), men's tees, men's cashmere sweater (I kept this), ties, several bags (spotted, never bought the ones in Lakewood). I've seen dresses, kids stuff, heavy coats. 

There's always more at Metro Pointe though, but for a quick NR fix, Lakewood is my favorite. 

Though after his CTR, I'm banned from shopping. [emoji85]


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Chloe from Oakbrook. Had a few of them.


----------



## vivi__

Wish my local NR had more designer stuff. The good NR is about 60 miles away from me  I still found some pretty good things despite my local NR being picked over.

Toms $12



Vince silk dress $20 - still debating whether I should keep this or not. It was cheap, but I don't know if it's very flattering or not on me.



BB Dakota dress $9


----------



## Giosach

daisygrl said:


> Love the tie! Can't believe Lakewood had Burberry anything! Here are just a few of mine. Tory Burch bag ($155)-no NR would do PA on it-was brand new, with all the tags and hardware protection- good for work where I feel safer using cheaper brand bags. Vince tunic $26, and Marc Jacobs dress $22.


I love the mbmj dress.  I wanted to get the dress last year at Bloomingdales but they did not have my size.  Can you share the sku please?


----------



## Giosach

I finally found a penny item (when the cashier scanned) but she refused to sell it to me.  do anyone have any issues buying a penny item?


----------



## daisygrl

Giosach said:


> I love the mbmj dress.  I wanted to get the dress last year at Bloomingdales but they did not have my size.  Can you share the sku please?




Sure, here you go: (looks like it was Nordstrom return.


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> Great finds!!
> 
> I've actually found a few Burberry things at Lakewood. Completely random and usually one off, but I've found a Burberry 3/4 sleeve check cuffs tee, belts, men's polos (enough to fill DBF's wardrobe), men's tees, men's cashmere sweater (I kept this), ties, several bags (spotted, never bought the ones in Lakewood). I've seen dresses, kids stuff, heavy coats.
> 
> There's always more at Metro Pointe though, but for a quick NR fix, Lakewood is my favorite.
> 
> Though after his CTR, I'm banned from shopping. [emoji85]




Seeing you finds, I might try Lakewood. Feeling determined!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> Seeing you finds, I might try Lakewood. Feeling determined!  Thanks for sharing!




Maybe you'll get lucky and find things in your size! [emoji4] it's hard sometimes since I'm a larger size but probably good for my wallet lol. Good luck!


----------



## Giosach

daisygrl said:


> Sure, here you go: (looks like it was Nordstrom return.


Thank you


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> Both! XD I've gone to Cerritos, Lakewood, Long Beach, and Metro Pointe this week. Planning to go to Edinger with a friend this weekend. [emoji4]




We must live in the same area. I've hit 3 out of the 4 you mentioned plus South Bay. How's the Cerritos one? Haven't been yet.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Giosach said:


> I finally found a penny item (when the cashier scanned) but she refused to sell it to me.  do anyone have any issues buying a penny item?



Did you talk to the store manager? They should have honored it.


----------



## AnnaFreud

daisygrl said:


> You are not wasting a time . I kind of gave up after first days of a sale thinking it was all gone and that they would not be adding any red tag items but I guess I was wrong. Btw, Lakewood would not price adjust anything (to them) designer. Not even a Vince tunic + manager there is kind of on a rude side.




Was it the short blonde girl? She's b!tchy. The tall, cute Latino guy is way nicer and usually really lenient.


----------



## daisygrl

AnnaFreud said:


> Was it the short blonde girl? She's b!tchy. The tall, cute Latino guy is way nicer and usually really lenient.




Actually, it was that guy you mentioned. Very stern and abrupt. I tried to be really nice (since it was a PA request  but he would just brush me off saying "We don't adjust designers. Vince, Burch are designers" and put these items back into the bag without even an eye contact. It was not what he said but how abruptly he said it was my concern. I left and took items to LB and they had no problem adjusting Vince. A friend of mine had a similar experience.


----------



## baghagg

hellokimmiee said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> Here's a pic of the $6 BCBG dress I'm wearing tonight and my Judith Lieber. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3228056
> 
> 
> Hope you all find amazing deals this new year!



Looks like it was made for you!   Beautiful!


----------



## AnnaFreud

daisygrl said:


> Actually, it was that guy you mentioned. Very stern and abrupt. I tried to be really nice (since it was a PA request  but he would just brush me off saying "We don't adjust designers. Vince, Burch are designers" and put these items back into the bag without even an eye contact. It was not what he said but how abruptly he said it was my concern. I left and took items to LB and they had no problem adjusting Vince. A friend of mine had a similar experience.




Yikes, sorry to hear that.


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> Maybe you'll get lucky and find things in your size! [emoji4] it's hard sometimes since I'm a larger size but probably good for my wallet lol. Good luck!




Thank you! Likewise. Don't forget to share.


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> We must live in the same area. I've hit 3 out of the 4 you mentioned plus South Bay. How's the Cerritos one? Haven't been yet.




I think we do lol. But Cerritos ok. Tbh, unless you're already in the area, not worth going to. I like the restaurants in the area, or if I'm going to Nordies, I'll go. 

But not enough clearance or designer items to be a separate trip. Hardly any good bags, the best is Marc Jacobs, I've seen a Kenzo tote once. Clothing is really hit or miss, all the Burberry things I've found are returns from Nordies. Men's is terrible. Jewelry is tiny, the glass case of good watches is literally a shelf. The other cases are Kate Spade. 

Plus there's tons of open space, so children running around like mad. It's gotten irritating. 

Hoping it gets better, otherwise I'll stick to Lakewood and Metro Pointe. 

Have you gone to South Bay this CTR? 



daisygrl said:


> Thank you! Likewise. Don't forget to share.




Will share what I find!  but hopefully I'll have more restraint next rack I go to. Haha.


----------



## cmm62

daisygrl said:


> Love the tie! Can't believe Lakewood had Burberry anything! Here are just a few of mine. Tory Burch bag ($155)-no NR would do PA on it-was brand new, with all the tags and hardware protection- good for work where I feel safer using cheaper brand bags. Vince tunic $26, and Marc Jacobs dress $22.




Love the bag - the tassel is so cute!


----------



## sisira

congrats on the finds everyone! 
im in the dallas area now - what are the better racks to hit up?
is there a point of even going this late in the game??


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> I think we do lol. But Cerritos ok. Tbh, unless you're already in the area, not worth going to. I like the restaurants in the area, or if I'm going to Nordies, I'll go.
> 
> But not enough clearance or designer items to be a separate trip. Hardly any good bags, the best is Marc Jacobs, I've seen a Kenzo tote once. Clothing is really hit or miss, all the Burberry things I've found are returns from Nordies. Men's is terrible. Jewelry is tiny, the glass case of good watches is literally a shelf. The other cases are Kate Spade.
> 
> Plus there's tons of open space, so children running around like mad. It's gotten irritating.
> 
> Hoping it gets better, otherwise I'll stick to Lakewood and Metro Pointe.
> 
> Have you gone to South Bay this CTR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will share what I find!  but hopefully I'll have more restraint next rack I go to. Haha.




Thanks for that detailed review! Maybe I'll just stick to Lakewood then. I went to South Bay during the middle of the week. The dress selections was not as big as Lakewood but I managed to find 3 dresses including Joie, DvF, and Trina by Trina Turk and 2 Michele watch bands. Store was pretty organized and SAs were helpful. My husband got hit on by a very forward customer but that was the only weird thing.


----------



## bakeacookie

sisira said:


> congrats on the finds everyone!
> 
> im in the dallas area now - what are the better racks to hit up?
> 
> is there a point of even going this late in the game??




If it's not out of the way, I'd say go. I've been finding some things every day I've gone. 



AnnaFreud said:


> Thanks for that detailed review! Maybe I'll just stick to Lakewood then. I went to South Bay during the middle of the week. The dress selections was not as big as Lakewood but I managed to find 3 dresses including Joie, DvF, and Trina by Trina Turk and 2 Michele watch bands. Store was pretty organized and SAs were helpful. My husband got hit on by a very forward customer but that was the only weird thing.




Yeah. I'm sticking to Lakewood. I find South Bay pretty good too, but I don't think I'll be able to go. That store is the nearest store lol. 

And haha, there's some odd customers in any rack it seems!


----------



## JNH14

daisygrl said:


> Actually, it was that guy you mentioned. Very stern and abrupt. I tried to be really nice (since it was a PA request  but he would just brush me off saying "We don't adjust designers. Vince, Burch are designers" and put these items back into the bag without even an eye contact. It was not what he said but how abruptly he said it was my concern. I left and took items to LB and they had no problem adjusting Vince. A friend of mine had a similar experience.


 
Sounds to me like we ought to write the Rack in droves and tell them that their policies on PA's should be alike in every store across the board.  Either they do PA's or they don't!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Good morning everyone. I started a new NR thread for UPC sharing only! 
Feel free to contribute: http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/nordstrom-rack-upc-thread-930431.html#post29636443


----------



## daisygrl

Will share what I find!  but hopefully I'll have more restraint next rack I go to. Haha.[/QUOTE]
Just to challenge your restraint, you might want to try Orange NR as well - not always designers, but when they do have designers, they are many times 85% or more of. 



cmm62 said:


> Love the bag - the tassel is so cute!


 Thank you! Great size too.


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> Will share what I find!  but hopefully I'll have more restraint next rack I go to. Haha.



Just to challenge your restraint, you might want to try NR in Orange - not always designers, but when they do have designers, they are many times 85% or more of.


----------



## bakeacookie

JNH14 said:


> Sounds to me like we ought to write the Rack in droves and tell them that their policies on PA's should be alike in every store across the board.  Either they do PA's or they don't!



+1!!!!

Anyone know where we could write to? We need a consistent policy, their signs say red tags AND blue tags too, with no indication that designers, whatever they may be, are excluded. 

And if PAs on red and blue are included, yes or no. It shouldn't be up to a random SA to decide. 

They just need to let us know what is included or not, and be consistent. 



peacelovesequin said:


> Good morning everyone. I started a new NR thread for UPC sharing only!
> Feel free to contribute: http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/nordstrom-rack-upc-thread-930431.html#post29636443



This is great! I wish it would be a members only one though, like how money talks and relationships are, gotta be a part of tpf to see. 



daisygrl said:


> Just to challenge your restraint, you might want to try NR in Orange - not always designers, but when they do have designers, they are many times 85% or more of.



That's the one with the outlets right? The Saks Off 5th there has good shoes when they get a new shipment (Louboutins, etc Lol). Tempting.


----------



## daisygrl

JNH14 said:


> Sounds to me like we ought to write the Rack in droves and tell them that their policies on PA's should be alike in every store across the board.  Either they do PA's or they don't!




I could have argued that the whole CTR is about 25% off red tags (no restrictions mentioned anywhere, e.g.: asterisk explaining that designer items are excluded (name each designer excluded) but I shop there way too often to throw a fit. I just calmly took my items knowing they will get adjusted elsewhere. But, I agree, something should be done to clarify the sales. Consistency nationwide, preferably.


----------



## mharri20

vivi__ said:


> Wish my local NR had more designer stuff. The good NR is about 60 miles away from me  I still found some pretty good things despite my local NR being picked over.
> 
> Toms $12
> View attachment 3228772
> 
> 
> Vince silk dress $20 - still debating whether I should keep this or not. It was cheap, but I don't know if it's very flattering or not on me.
> View attachment 3228771
> 
> 
> BB Dakota dress $9
> View attachment 3228770




I have the Vince dress in a couple patterns and I love it!! They are so easy to wear with cute sandals during the summer. I say keep!


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> I could have argued that the whole CTR is about 25% off red tags (no restrictions mentioned anywhere, e.g.: asterisk explaining that designer items are excluded (name each designer excluded) but I shop there way too often to throw a fit. I just calmly took my items knowing they will get adjusted elsewhere. But, I agree, something should be done to clarify the sales. Consistency nationwide, preferably.



Lol, that's why I didn't pester them more on the Black Friday CTR for the designer price adjustments, I shop there way too often. The men's department SAs recognize me. So embarrassing sometimes.


----------



## diamondigrl1

Found these Givenchy Sunnies for $19.97 brought down to $14.98 after the CLR I thought it was too good to be true even got a Karl Lagerfeld case![emoji122]&#127998;[emoji41]


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> That's the one with the outlets right? The Saks Off 5th there has good shoes when they get a new shipment (Louboutins, etc Lol). Tempting.




Yes, that's the one! Oh no, I had no clue that Off 5th has Loubies. Dangerous! Is it on a regular basis? So far I only saw (and bought) them in NR.


----------



## bakeacookie

diamondigrl1 said:


> Found these Givenchy Sunnies for $19.97 brought down to $14.98 after the CLR I thought it was too good to be true even got a Karl Lagerfeld case![emoji122]&#127998;[emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229260
> View attachment 3229261



Lookin good!



daisygrl said:


> Yes, that's the one! Oh no, I had no clue that Off 5th has Loubies. Dangerous! Is it on a regular basis? So far I only saw (and bought) them in NR.



I've gone twice a year, and I guess I go when they have Loubies. Larger or smaller sizes though, my size sells out. One day, I'll find one. haha. 

According to the NR app, did anyone get that yellow Longchamp cuir in Orange? I deleted the UPC from my app to avoid temptation. haha. Share pics!!

If anyone has a UPC for the burgundy/wine colored Longchamp cuir, please share!


----------



## Jen123

Found this in a size 4 for $1200 down from $3000. Pm for location


----------



## diamondigrl1

bakeacookie said:


> Lookin good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gone twice a year, and I guess I go when they have Loubies. Larger or smaller sizes though, my size sells out. One day, I'll find one. haha.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the NR app, did anyone get that yellow Longchamp cuir in Orange? I deleted the UPC from my app to avoid temptation. haha. Share pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has a UPC for the burgundy/wine colored Longchamp cuir, please share!




Thank you Doll [emoji4]


----------



## natalia0128

I found the nudist at my rack after 25% is $104 what do think ?
 I got the black one, pay in full price. I never use them so I don't know how comfortable the nudist are.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
Refurb Longchamp 
It looks like it had dirt marks 




Chloe




Burberry tote is back 




Chloe




Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## yakusoku.af

Continued
Valentino




Isabel Marant Etoile 


Cheap Toms


----------



## vivi__

natalia0128 said:


> I found the nudist at my rack after 25% is $104 what do think ?
> I got the black one, pay in full price. I never use them so I don't know how comfortable the nudist are.



I love my Nudist heels. They're not the most comfortable because your feet are basically held by 2 thin straps, but I love them for a short night out. Do you happen to have the UPC?


----------



## natalia0128

vivi__ said:


> I love my Nudist heels. They're not the most comfortable because your feet are basically held by 2 thin straps, but I love them for a short night out. Do you happen to have the UPC?



They are Assorted UPC though. I have the black one but I never worn them.


----------



## pepperdiva

How is the location in Huntington, Long Island (right next to Walt Whitman mall)?
I usually go to union square or Bergen mall but will be that one tomorrow and wondering if worth the trip!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. W&R. Size 37.5. $80.00 before discount. Some discoloration. PM for location.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

diamondigrl1 said:


> Found these Givenchy Sunnies for $19.97 brought down to $14.98 after the CLR I thought it was too good to be true even got a Karl Lagerfeld case![emoji122]&#127998;[emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229260
> View attachment 3229261



Love these!!!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted. W&R. Size 37.5. $80.00 before discount. Some discoloration. PM for location.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229605
> View attachment 3229606




I can't view the picture. I'm not sure if I'm the only one who can't view it.


----------



## vesperholly

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I can't view the picture. I'm not sure if I'm the only one who can't view it.



I can. Hot pink suede Manolo Blahnik d'orsay heels with a laser star/snowflake style cutout on the front.


----------



## vivi__

natalia0128 said:


> They are Assorted UPC though. I have the black one but I never worn them.



Darn. I bought my pair at NR and it had a normal UPC, but I don't have the sticker anymore. Was hoping to pick up another pair during CTR. Thanks though.


----------



## meowmix318

Christian Dior shoes $170 red tagged. Didn't buy them but spotted these beauties at Metro Point today. Actually saw quite a few Burberry heels and flats (350-450 ish blue tagged I think). No photos of them sorry.


----------



## meowmix318

So happy to score this beautiful pair of Charlotte Olympia (my 1st pair)


----------



## sacko

Returned this Proenza Schouler shirt to nordstrom rack today. If anyone wants it PM for location. it is such a beautiful neoprene jersey shirt. It is a size large but looks good oversized. $78.97 without CTR. So about $60 after CTR.


----------



## pigrabbit

Saw these at Beverly Connections


----------



## diamondigrl1

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Love these!!!



Why Thanks


----------



## ochie

natalia0128 said:


> I found the nudist at my rack after 25% is $104 what do think ?
> 
> I got the black one, pay in full price. I never use them so I don't know how comfortable the nudist are.




What size are those?


----------



## natalia0128

ochie said:


> what size are those?



8m


----------



## applecidered

Got this Donna Morgan silk dress for $14. It was an assorted SKU tag which read $28.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

natalia0128 said:


> I found the nudist at my rack after 25% is $104 what do think ?
> 
> I got the black one, pay in full price. I never use them so I don't know how comfortable the nudist are.




$104 is a good deal but not if you're not going to wear them. Sometimes I get really caught up in a great deal but then I remind myself I really don't need or really won't use it so I put it back for someone else.


----------



## alexandram

natalia0128 said:


> I found the nudist at my rack after 25% is $104 what do think ?
> I got the black one, pay in full price. I never use them so I don't know how comfortable the nudist are.



I find them quite comfortable


----------



## natalia0128

sunnysideup8283 said:


> $104 is a good deal but not if you're not going to wear them. Sometimes I get really caught up in a great deal but then I remind myself I really don't need or really won't use it so I put it back for someone else.



I do love them, when I got the black one ( pay in full price) I was thinking to get them in every color. Since I had not tried the nudist, I don't how how comfy they are. The one I have in platinum color.


----------



## natalia0128

alexandram said:


> I find them quite comfortable



Great, I will wear them often more


----------



## bagshoemisses

diamondigrl1 said:


> Found these Givenchy Sunnies for $19.97 brought down to $14.98 after the CLR I thought it was too good to be true even got a Karl Lagerfeld case![emoji122]&#127998;[emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229260
> View attachment 3229261




Looking good! You have some of the best post. Great deal on the sunnies.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Saw these Charlotte Olympia flats. They are really cute but not my size. Didn't get them


----------



## katlun

[/ATTACH]I found a DVF wrap dress for $30 after discount - not sure if I love the price more than the dress


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

katlun said:


> [/ATTACH]I found a DVF wrap dress for $30 after discount - not sure if I love the price more than the dress




I would like to get the UPC for this dress. Thank you.


----------



## katlun

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I would like to get the UPC for this dress. Thank you.



Here it is


----------



## peacelovesequin

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I would like to get the UPC for this dress. Thank you.



I posted the UPC for another size in the UPC thread!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Ahh wish they were my size!!! 



Thruhvnseyes said:


> Saw these Charlotte Olympia flats. They are really cute but not my size. Didn't get them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230405
> View attachment 3230406


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Jimmy Choo no CTR discount




Bunch of Tods bags all 899.97 no CTR discount 


Isabel Marant Etoile




Dolce and Gabbana $79.97 no CTR discount 




Linda Farrow


----------



## abl13

got this cute Tory dress for $55 today. Not the best deal but it was so cute on that it was worth it.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I found a few goodies during CTR, alas no dresses.



Jimmy Choo $995 Chelan pumps, $149.25 after CTR









View attachment 3230875






Alexander McQueen $1545 double skull clutch $289 after CTR

The clasp is a little loose, but I might be able to live with it for this price. It's also missing 2 crystals, but I think they can be easily replaced. What do you all think?














Kendra Scott $130 Cassie bracelet, $19.50 after CTR

Smashbox $22 Limitless Longwear lipgloss $2.48 after CTR (it's amazing how each location is different, only one in 4 locations had these & they had 50+)


----------



## diamondigrl1

bagshoemisses said:


> Looking good! You have some of the best post. Great deal on the sunnies.




Oh Thank you, I've been trying to find a few goodies![emoji122]&#127998;[emoji3]


----------



## vt2159

Picked up these three items tonight:

kate spade new york 'stamped dots' fit & flare dress 716453797564, $79.98



kate spade CYBER CHEETAH SWEATER DRESS 439008432139, $40.96



Marc Jacobs WILD UNIVERSAL ALL IN ONE 429568344294, $282.19


----------



## bakeacookie

vt2159 said:


> Picked up these three items tonight:
> 
> kate spade new york 'stamped dots' fit & flare dress 716453797564, $79.98
> View attachment 3230914
> 
> 
> kate spade CYBER CHEETAH SWEATER DRESS 439008432139, $40.96
> View attachment 3230913
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs WILD UNIVERSAL ALL IN ONE 429568344294, $282.19
> View attachment 3230915




Twins on the KS dots dress!


----------



## vt2159

bakeacookie said:


> Twins on the KS dots dress!


Woohoo! I have not tried it on yet (store was too crazy), but I was eyeing it online.  I hestiated to buy it online because it did not have the same great 50% off dresses deal.  Good thing I waited!


----------



## bakeacookie

vt2159 said:


> Woohoo! I have not tried it on yet (store was too crazy), but I was eyeing it online.  I hestiated to buy it online because it did not have the same great 50% off dresses deal.  Good thing I waited!




It's so comfy and it has pockets!!



My last CTR find (and I'm super banned now)
ZAC Zac Posen Bolero for around $65. Assorted tag.


----------



## vt2159

I also picked up these items a few days ago. Do not have any info. on me for them and too lazy to find my receipts/find the items in my packed bag.

Halston Heritage



Rachel Zoe



Vince - altered and refinished



Helmut Lang


----------



## vt2159

bakeacookie said:


> It's so comfy and it has pockets!!
> 
> View attachment 3230938
> 
> My last CTR find (and I'm super banned now)
> ZAC Zac Posen Bolero for around $65. Assorted tag.


Ooo, should be a keeper then! I am a sucker for pockets on dresses. It would be a good work dress.


----------



## meowmix318

LuxeDeb said:


> I found a few goodies during CTR, alas no dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo $995 Chelan pumps, $149.25 after CTR
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230873
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230874
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230875
> 
> View attachment 3230898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen $1545 double skull clutch $289 after CTR
> 
> The clasp is a little loose, but I might be able to live with it for this price. It's also missing 2 crystals, but I think they can be easily replaced. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230889
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230890
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kendra Scott $130 Cassie bracelet, $19.50 after CTR
> 
> Smashbox $22 Limitless Longwear lipgloss $2.48 after CTR (it's amazing how each location is different, only one in 4 locations had these & they had 50+)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230877



Love all of your finds!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

katlun said:


> [/ATTACH]I found a DVF wrap dress for $30 after discount - not sure if I love the price more than the dress




Love both the dress and the price!


----------



## sparksfly

Is the 50% off dresses over?


----------



## TinksDelite

sparksfly said:


> Is the 50% off dresses over?


 
CTR including the extra 50% on dresses ended yesterday.


----------



## natalia0128

Does anyone have burberry quited jacket? Please share


----------



## hannah.hewi.

LuxeDeb said:


> I found a few goodies during CTR, alas no dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo $995 Chelan pumps, $149.25 after CTR
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230873
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230874
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230875
> 
> View attachment 3230898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen $1545 double skull clutch $289 after CTR
> 
> The clasp is a little loose, but I might be able to live with it for this price. It's also missing 2 crystals, but I think they can be easily replaced. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230889
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230890
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kendra Scott $130 Cassie bracelet, $19.50 after CTR
> 
> Smashbox $22 Limitless Longwear lipgloss $2.48 after CTR (it's amazing how each location is different, only one in 4 locations had these & they had 50+)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230877



I think the McQueen is a great bargain. I love that style, and yep I bet two rhinestones would be really easy to replace. Also love that you got the smash box lipgloss for such a steal! Ive had a really hard time finding good makeup deals lately. A few years ago I would get so many goodies!


----------



## sarasmom

Tons of markdowns in my store today. 2nd cuts on clearance racks. It looks like a lot are cheaper than CTR discount. I didn't see any markdowns in shoes yet.


----------



## hellokimmiee

sarasmom said:


> Tons of markdowns in my store today. 2nd cuts on clearance racks. It looks like a lot are cheaper than CTR discount. I didn't see any markdowns in shoes yet.




Thanks for the heads up! I just checked the app for things I saved and I noticed all the clothing is discounted but not the purses or shoes. Most of the dresses I saved though are still higher than half off. Best discounts seem to be on clothing that was 25% off during CTR.


----------



## bakeacookie

Would they PA items that dropped lower than the CTR price?


----------



## peacelovesequin

bakeacookie said:


> Would they PA items that dropped lower than the CTR price?




Yes. I just PA'ed some things tonight!


----------



## bakeacookie

peacelovesequin said:


> Yes. I just PA'ed some things tonight!



Awesome! I'll scan my items and see which need a PA. Thanks!

(will report back if my local rack gives me crap about it)


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> Awesome! I'll scan my items and see which need a PA. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> (will report back if my local rack gives me crap about it)




Please do! Good luck! I am going to Metro tomorrow to try my luck (rain or no rain  because, apparently, I haven't spent enough money yet.


----------



## peacelovesequin

bakeacookie said:


> Awesome! I'll scan my items and see which need a PA. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> (will report back if my local rack gives me crap about it)




Good luck! [emoji38][emoji119][emoji92]


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> Please do! Good luck! I am going to Metro tomorrow to try my luck (rain or no rain  because, apparently, I haven't spent enough money yet.



ooh! if you see anything good, do share! (because I, too, haven't spent enough lol)


----------



## AnnaFreud

Was there yesterday while they were doing markdowns on women's clothes. The last CTR must have done its job because the store was very picked over.


----------



## daisygrl

Big Thank You to the PTF member - yakusoku.af - for posting a pic of this bag (twice) where I was able to have it shipped (after I had missed out on it the first time). It has just arrived and I am pleased - better than expected, good for work (not brand-flashy). It even came with its dust bag. It came to be $670 after CTR. PS: bag is red, not fuchsia as it might appear.


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> ooh! if you see anything good, do share! (because I, too, haven't spent enough lol)



Will do! Feeling determined.


----------



## meowmix318

For the Intel regarding price dropping from the CTR sale, would we be able to still get a price adjustment with 25% off? So for example if the red tagged item is $5 cheaper now will I still get that 25% price adjustment on the new lower price? Or is this new price drop even cheaper than the 25% CTR sale? Thank you for the clarification in advance


----------



## yakusoku.af

daisygrl said:


> Big Thank You to the PTF member - yakusoku.af - for posting a pic of this bag (twice) where I was able to have it shipped (after I had missed out on it the first time). It has just arrived and I am pleased - better than expected, good for work (not brand-flashy). It even came with its dust bag. It came to be $670 after CTR. PS: bag is red, not fuchsia as it might appear.




[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995; congrats! I'm glad you were able to get it! 
Another member said she was able to order it but it popped back up a few days later!


----------



## krisvoys

ive had a sweater in my app for a while, and I keep checking it to see if it goes down in price and when I checked today, it had gone back up in price to it's previous sticker price. Has this ever happened for anyone else?


----------



## krissa

daisygrl said:


> Big Thank You to the PTF member - yakusoku.af - for posting a pic of this bag (twice) where I was able to have it shipped (after I had missed out on it the first time). It has just arrived and I am pleased - better than expected, good for work (not brand-flashy). It even came with its dust bag. It came to be $670 after CTR. PS: bag is red, not fuchsia as it might appear.



Did this come from the city center store? I was tempted by that one. It's so spacious.


----------



## krissa

krisvoys said:


> ive had a sweater in my app for a while, and I keep checking it to see if it goes down in price and when I checked today, it had gone back up in price to it's previous sticker price. Has this ever happened for anyone else?



I don't think it's common, but that sometimes happens. I don't know the reasons behind it though.


----------



## daisygrl

krissa said:


> Did this come from the city center store? I was tempted by that one. It's so spacious.



It came from Ward Village Shops. It is spacious indeed - and looks brand new - which surprised me!


----------



## daisygrl

yakusoku.af said:


> [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995; congrats! I'm glad you were able to get it!
> Another member said she was able to order it but it popped back up a few days later!



I am glad it was back. I called immediately and, you guys, have really nice customer service over there! A pleasure to work with the SA - she located it and charged right away - three days later, I had it! They also did PA - no questions asked. Here, in SoCal, they would give you a hard time (being it a designer item) or they would refuse to do it. Very happy! Thanks again.


----------



## jchen815

manolos found for $87! Size 36.5. Too big for me sadly [emoji22]


----------



## Hellokitty168

jchen815 said:


> View attachment 3233643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manolos found for $87! Size 36.5. Too big for me sadly [emoji22]




Omg &#128525; Which location? My mom would love those!


----------



## hellokimmiee

meowmix318 said:


> For the Intel regarding price dropping from the CTR sale, would we be able to still get a price adjustment with 25% off? So for example if the red tagged item is $5 cheaper now will I still get that 25% price adjustment on the new lower price? Or is this new price drop even cheaper than the 25% CTR sale? Thank you for the clarification in advance




I'm not sure about the PA since I only bought dresses during CTR and decided to wait on everything else. 

To answer your second question though, just going by the things I've saved in the app, items that were priced lower (dropped to $200 before CTR) have more than 25% discount while higher priced items ( $500 & up) are about 25%.


----------



## Shinz

krisvoys said:


> ive had a sweater in my app for a while, and I keep checking it to see if it goes down in price and when I checked today, it had gone back up in price to it's previous sticker price. Has this ever happened for anyone else?




I found a Vince sweater during CTR with a red tag that said $129 and the regular tag underneath it with a printed price of $98. I showed an SA and we found that the barcodes matches and he told me that sometimes high value items get marked up, especially if they hit 60% off at Nordstrom. He was great and honored the cheaper price with 25% off, but it's unfortunate that the prices really can't be blindly trusted at the rack.


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> I'm not sure about the PA since I only bought dresses during CTR and decided to wait on everything else.
> 
> To answer your second question though, just going by the things I've saved in the app, items that were priced lower (dropped to $200 before CTR) have more than 25% discount while higher priced items ( $500 & up) are about 25%.


Thank you for answering my question, I greatly appreciate it. Unfortunately none of my items I purchased were lower in price.


----------



## yakusoku.af

daisygrl said:


> I am glad it was back. I called immediately and, you guys, have really nice customer service over there! A pleasure to work with the SA - she located it and charged right away - three days later, I had it! They also did PA - no questions asked. Here, in SoCal, they would give you a hard time (being it a designer item) or they would refuse to do it. Very happy! Thanks again.




The SAs in accessories are usually pretty friendly when I stop by! But I do think some of them wonder why I'm taking pictures lol


----------



## meowmix318

yakusoku.af said:


> The SAs in accessories are usually pretty friendly when I stop by! But I do think some of them wonder why I'm taking pictures lol




They just may think you are taking photos for Yelp.com perhaps or for your blog or just because.


----------



## cmm62

daisygrl said:


> Big Thank You to the PTF member - yakusoku.af - for posting a pic of this bag (twice) where I was able to have it shipped (after I had missed out on it the first time). It has just arrived and I am pleased - better than expected, good for work (not brand-flashy). It even came with its dust bag. It came to be $670 after CTR. PS: bag is red, not fuchsia as it might appear.




I love this bag, congrats!


----------



## bakeacookie

If anyone sees a black Burberry trench and is willing to share location/UPC, please share! I'm looking for one.


----------



## Graciielu

jchen815 said:


> View attachment 3233643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manolos found for $87! Size 36.5. Too big for me sadly [emoji22]




Ah can I have the location or the sku number if you have it? It's my size


----------



## daisygrl

cmm62 said:


> I love this bag, congrats!




Thank you! Wanted a leather tote for a long time!


----------



## ozmodiar

Would they price match something that now scans at $.01?


----------



## lms910

ozmodiar said:


> Would they price match something that now scans at $.01?




Dont think so...theres been a lot of chatter about this previously. You can always try!


----------



## ozmodiar

lms910 said:


> Dont think so...theres been a lot of chatter about this previously. You can always try!




Yeah, I didn't think so either. I'll ask anyway since I have another item on the receipt that can be price matched but I won't expect anything.


----------



## IStuckACello

Anyone still looking for those fly knits? Looks like they went down in price...


----------



## natalia0128

IStuckACello said:


> Anyone still looking for those fly knits? Looks like they went down in price...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234209
> View attachment 3234211



Available location: does it show near location only  ? Or I can track another store


----------



## IStuckACello

natalia0128 said:


> Available location: does it show near location only  ? Or I can track another store




If you have the app you can type in the UPC and see if the stores near you have it. This only tracks regionally where you are. I just posted it in case someone wants to call that store and ask them to search for it


----------



## daisygrl

Metro impressed me today! Lots of designers (Proenza, Vince, Burberry, MJ, Chloe) for reasonable prices except this little one: Valentino Camo (not even all leather just patches) for $1,599. Uff...


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> Metro impressed me today! Lots of designers (Proenza, Vince, Burberry, MJ, Chloe) for reasonable prices except this little one: Valentino Camo (not even all leather just patches) for $1,599. Uff...



Whoa. That's crazy expensive for just leather patches. but it is pretty popular right now, isn't it? 

Any Longchamp totes?


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> Whoa. That's crazy expensive for just leather patches. but it is pretty popular right now, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Any Longchamp totes?




I believe Camo has been out for a while now. Even SAs were shocked at the price. The original price was inflated. As far as Longchamp, none in Metro but I frequently see them in LB NR-in leather (orange/yellowish) or nylon in burgundy, green....or even in Lakewood if you go early. Will check tomorrow.


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> I believe Camo has been out for a while now. Even SAs were shocked at the price. The original price was inflated. As far as Longchamp, none in Metro but I frequently see them in LB NR-in leather (orange/yellowish) or nylon in burgundy, green....or even in Lakewood if you go early. Will check tomorrow.



If you see one in burgundy or green (or anything dark), could you put it on hold for me? I'd much appreciate it! 

I'd love to go in early, but I start work at 5:45 in the morning. I try to take off as soon as I'm done but that never happens.


----------



## vt2159

daisygrl said:


> Metro impressed me today! Lots of designers (Proenza, Vince, Burberry, MJ, Chloe) for reasonable prices except this little one: Valentino Camo (not even all leather just patches) for $1,599. Uff...


Oooo, did you get photos of any of the other bags? I would be interested to see what Burberry bags they have.


----------



## jchen815

Graciielu said:


> Ah can I have the location or the sku number if you have it? It's my size




Sorry don't have the sku but it was at the Ontario mills NR. Good luck!


----------



## peacelovesequin

ozmodiar said:


> Would they price match something that now scans at $.01?



I've had luck with this in the past. YMMV. It doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## jchen815

n





Hellokitty168 said:


> Omg [emoji7] Which location? My mom would love those!




Ontario mills


----------



## AnnaFreud

daisygrl said:


> Metro impressed me today! Lots of designers (Proenza, Vince, Burberry, MJ, Chloe) for reasonable prices except this little one: Valentino Camo (not even all leather just patches) for $1,599. Uff...




Which Proenza bag was it? Thanks!


----------



## daisygrl

vt2159 said:


> Oooo, did you get photos of any of the other bags? I would be interested to see what Burberry bags they have.




They only had one: black Gladstone, as pictured. $609 from $1,595. With dustbag. They also had MJ for $200 from $1,400 but was gone shortly after.


----------



## daisygrl

AnnaFreud said:


> Which Proenza bag was it? Thanks!




This one! $709, worn corners.


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> If you see one in burgundy or green (or anything dark), could you put it on hold for me? I'd much appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to go in early, but I start work at 5:45 in the morning. I try to take off as soon as I'm done but that never happens.




Most "good deal" bags are gone almost immediately. At least in SoCal. Will keep an eye for Longchamp.


----------



## AnnaFreud

daisygrl said:


> This one! $709, worn corners.




Thank you for the picture!


----------



## RTA

daisygrl said:


> Big Thank You to the PTF member - yakusoku.af - for posting a pic of this bag (twice) where I was able to have it shipped (after I had missed out on it the first time). It has just arrived and I am pleased - better than expected, good for work (not brand-flashy). It even came with its dust bag. It came to be $670 after CTR. PS: bag is red, not fuchsia as it might appear.



What a lovely bag!


----------



## Michelle1x

daisygrl said:


> Metro impressed me today! Lots of designers (Proenza, Vince, Burberry, MJ, Chloe) for reasonable prices except this little one: Valentino Camo (not even all leather just patches) for $1,599. Uff...



Thats the Valentino camo I like, with the light blue patches, but the prices are not good AT ALL for these this time around at Rack.


----------



## natalia0128

I saw on Instagram. A lot people found Valentino rockstud at Nordstrom rack. If Everyone has found one. Please share here


----------



## pigrabbit

daisygrl said:


> They only had one: black Gladstone, as pictured. $609 from $1,595. With dustbag. They also had MJ for $200 from $1,400 but was gone shortly after.




I called but the lady said there's no Burberry bag in the store


----------



## daisygrl

pigrabbit said:


> I called but the lady said there's no Burberry bag in the store




I am sorry. I went right when they open. They go fast in CA. By the time I was leaving the store, some of the bags (non-Burberry) were gone already (MJ, Valentino clutch). You might want to ask a PTF member to keep an eye for one. I got mine through a wonderful member from Hawaii.


----------



## pigrabbit

daisygrl said:


> I am sorry. I went right when they open. They go fast in CA. By the time I was leaving the store, some of the bags (non-Burberry) were gone already (MJ, Valentino clutch). You might want to ask a PTF member to keep an eye for one. I got mine through a wonderful member from Hawaii.




Thanks. That's why I love TPF. Everyone is so helpful. Congrats on getting that bag


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> Most "good deal" bags are gone almost immediately. At least in SoCal. Will keep an eye for Longchamp.




Thanks! 

And Lakewood did my PA, and I got $22 back from my ZAC Zac Posen jacket. [emoji4]

The dresses I bought were still cheaper with the 50% CTR, w&r was from December so no mark downs on my stuff.


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And Lakewood did my PA, and I got $22 back from my ZAC Zac Posen jacket. [emoji4]
> 
> The dresses I bought were still cheaper with the 50% CTR, w&r was from December so no mark downs on my stuff.




Yay! Good job. I will head up there tomorrow before work.


----------



## Seng

daisygrl said:


> Metro impressed me today! Lots of designers (Proenza, Vince, Burberry, MJ, Chloe) for reasonable prices except this little one: Valentino Camo (not even all leather just patches) for $1,599. Uff...




Can you tell me which Chloe bags you saw? I can see the blush Marcie satchel peeking through. Any Marcie cross body?? Thanks!


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> Yay! Good job. I will head up there tomorrow before work.




The only thing they mentioned was the 7 day window. As long as it's within 7 days they'll let you return and rebuy


----------



## daisygrl

Seng said:


> Can you tell me which Chloe bags you saw? I can see the blush Marcie satchel peeking through. Any Marcie cross body?? Thanks!




Oh, they had bunch of the blush ones (shoulder ones) but that's it. I haven't paid attention to those as they have been there for a month. Black and blue ones are gone. No cross-body.


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> The only thing they mentioned was the 7 day window. As long as it's within 7 days they'll let you return and rebuy




They wouldn't let me do so during CTR (Vince blouse). Apparently, it was "too" designer. You were lucky.


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> They wouldn't have let me do so during CTR (Vince blouse). Apparently, it was "too" designer. You were lucky.




Yeah. Black Friday CTR they wouldn't let me. I should've tried at another rack that time.


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> Yeah. Black Friday CTR they wouldn't let me. I should've tried at another rack that time.




Thats what I did! Next time you might want to do so if the difference of the item is greater than gas money to the farther NR.


----------



## bagshoemisses

I was pretty excited about the things I found during CTR. I didn't hit the sale till late and in the evening and still found some good stuff. Most exciting finds 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
DVF wrap dress for $56 and YSL Tribute's for $186. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw them sitting on the rack.


----------



## natalia0128

bagshoemisses said:


> I was pretty excited about the things I found during CTR. I didn't hit the sale till late and in the evening and still found some good stuff. Most exciting finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234569
> View attachment 3234571
> View attachment 3234572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF wrap dress for $56 and YSL Tribute's for $186. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw them sitting on the rack.



I love the YSL . I have been dreaming about. Could you share the upc if it is not assorted


----------



## bagshoemisses

natalia0128 said:


> I love the YSL . I have been dreaming about. Could you share the upc if it is not assorted




Sure. I believe they are worn and refinished, here is the UPC 439019997009.


----------



## tastangan

bagshoemisses said:


> I was pretty excited about the things I found during CTR. I didn't hit the sale till late and in the evening and still found some good stuff. Most exciting finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234569
> View attachment 3234571
> View attachment 3234572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF wrap dress for $56 and YSL Tribute's for $186. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw them sitting on the rack.



I found the same DVF dress a few weeks ago. It was still over $100 then. I had to return it since it didn't fit me well


----------



## bagshoemisses

tastangan said:


> I found the same DVF dress a few weeks ago. It was still over $100 then. I had to return it since it didn't fit me well




I almost did not get the dress. However the SA talked me into it. I'm going to get a lot of use out of it but I can see how it may not fit some women well if they have a large chest etc.


----------



## sweetkiss

daisygrl said:


> Metro impressed me today! Lots of designers (Proenza, Vince, Burberry, MJ, Chloe) for reasonable prices except this little one: Valentino Camo (not even all leather just patches) for $1,599. Uff...



oh wow such a great selection! theres never anything designer at my rack -_-" do you happen to remember how much the chloe marcie's were?


----------



## hellokimmiee

Found some things yesterday:

Etro Plaid Print Cotten Topper Coat $239 from $2550





Armani Full Skirt Knit Dress $79 from $1095 



Donna Karan Grosgrain Floral Belted Tunic $79 from $1595



Donna Karan Textured Stretch Slim Pants $79 from $895


----------



## daisygrl

sweetkiss said:


> oh wow such a great selection! theres never anything designer at my rack -_-" do you happen to remember how much the chloe marcie's were?




I believe they were around $1,190 red tagged. But these Chloe bags were there during CTR so it would have been even less. They had bunch of them.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Just checked the app, purse prices have dropped! Shoes still the same.


----------



## rutabaga

bagshoemisses said:


> I was pretty excited about the things I found during CTR. I didn't hit the sale till late and in the evening and still found some good stuff. Most exciting finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234569
> View attachment 3234571



I bought the same DVF dress for around that price but returned it the next day. Wanted to love it (100% silk!) but the pattern was too busy and made me look fat


----------



## Kaoli

jchen815 said:


> View attachment 3233643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manolos found for $87! Size 36.5. Too big for me sadly [emoji22]




Gorgeous [emoji76] did they had any more?


----------



## remy12

Saw these at Topanga today.


----------



## Cthai

daisygrl said:


> I believe they were around $1,190 red tagged. But these Chloe bags were there during CTR so it would have been even less. They had bunch of them.




I call metro point and they said they can't find any Chloe bag [emoji22]


----------



## daisygrl

Cthai said:


> I call metro point and they said they can't find any Chloe bag [emoji22]




That's odd. They have been there for few weeks-at least 6 of them. They might have not known what Chloe was. I would call again and ask someone else. They were light beige or light peach in color by the window.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Saw this Prada pair:


----------



## Lushi

Hi ladies, anybody has any idea when is the next ctr? Tia


----------



## gquinn

Lushi said:


> Hi ladies, anybody has any idea when is the next ctr? Tia




I saw on FB it's from 2/12-2/15

Hth


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

bagshoemisses said:


> I was pretty excited about the things I found during CTR. I didn't hit the sale till late and in the evening and still found some good stuff. Most exciting finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234569
> View attachment 3234571
> View attachment 3234572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF wrap dress for $56 and YSL Tribute's for $186. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw them sitting on the rack.


What size are the YSL?  Can you confirm that they are worn and refinished?


----------



## hellokimmiee

Got this beautiful Mark Cross Grace Bag for $276








It's altered and refinished but the outside is perfect! There is a minor scuff on the inside but I'll live. It's missing the strap though which is a bummer but still worth it.


----------



## Michelle1x

hellokimmiee said:


> Got this beautiful Mark Cross Grace Bag for $276
> 
> View attachment 3235557
> 
> View attachment 3235558
> 
> View attachment 3235559
> 
> 
> It's altered and refinished but the outside is perfect! There is a minor scuff on the inside but I'll live. It's missing the strap though which is a bummer but still worth it.



Beautiful bag, and the price is right!


----------



## bagshoemisses

Shoppingwitmimi said:


> What size are the YSL?  Can you confirm that they are worn and refinished?




They are a 39.5 but they run small. I posted the UPC a few post back.


----------



## krissa

Cthai said:


> I call metro point and they said they can't find any Chloe bag [emoji22]



I would call back and talk to someone else. This happened to me once. Sometimes the person doesn't know what to look for.


----------



## sweetkiss

daisygrl said:


> I believe they were around $1,190 red tagged. But these Chloe bags were there during CTR so it would have been even less. They had bunch of them.



Ah! So sad I missed them on CTR T______T but thanks for the pics/info! My rack never gets anything good so I'm so jealous of people who get such nice deals!


----------



## Jen123

$639 worn and refurb. Pm for location


----------



## hellokimmiee

Got a Chloe Baylee Mini for $233 from $1555






It has a minor scuff but I figure it would've happened eventually. I wanted the Crimson color but they had sold out, thankfully a SA went to hell and back to find one for me, she could only find one rack countrywide that had it! 




I love how rich the colors are! Debating if I should keep both now since I feel like the black & gray one will show wear. What do u guys think?


----------



## ngocphan91

So Gorgeous!!! For that price I would keep them both  I love the red more but the gray is interesting too. I dont think my opinion is helpful at all haha. If you happen to return one of them, please let me know ...would love to purchase .


----------



## gquinn

hellokimmiee said:


> Got a Chloe Baylee Mini for $233 from $1555
> 
> View attachment 3236118
> 
> View attachment 3236119
> 
> 
> It has a minor scuff but I figure it would've happened eventually. I wanted the Crimson color but they had sold out, thankfully a SA went to hell and back to find one for me, she could only find one rack countrywide that had it!
> 
> View attachment 3236122
> 
> 
> I love how rich the colors are! Debating if I should keep both now since I feel like the black & gray one will show wear. What do u guys think?




Love all!! If you decide not to keep one, please let us know

Could you kindly share the UPC too?


----------



## hellokimmiee

gquinn said:


> Love all!! If you decide not to keep one, please let us know
> 
> Could you kindly share the UPC too?







That's the upc for the gray one. The upc for the Crimson color is 439012115738. 

I called a bunch of racks and they said they have 0 Chloe bags even though they showed up on the system but you never know. I believe there's a pink & sand color one too so try changing the colors in the app and see if they pop up.


----------



## gquinn

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 3236166
> 
> 
> That's the upc for the gray one. The upc for the Crimson color is 439012115738.
> 
> I called a bunch of racks and they said they have 0 Chloe bags even though they showed up on the system but you never know. I believe there's a pink & sand color one too so try changing the colors in the app and see if they pop up.




Thanks!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

ngocphan91 said:


> So Gorgeous!!! For that price I would keep them both  I love the red more but the gray is interesting too. I dont think my opinion is helpful at all haha. If you happen to return one of them, please let me know ...would love to purchase .




Ha I know, I want to keep them both but I went way too crazy this sale lol something has to go back. I'll let u know if I decide to return.


----------



## ngocphan91

hellokimmiee said:


> Ha I know, I want to keep them both but I went way too crazy this sale lol something has to go back. I'll let u know if I decide to return.




I hear you. The sale season is so dangerous for our CC [emoji23][emoji85] But it's also nice to have time considering than let those deals pass away [emoji177][emoji6]


----------



## pecknnibble

hellokimmiee said:


> Got a Chloe Baylee Mini for $233 from $1555
> 
> View attachment 3236118
> 
> View attachment 3236119
> 
> 
> It has a minor scuff but I figure it would've happened eventually. I wanted the Crimson color but they had sold out, thankfully a SA went to hell and back to find one for me, she could only find one rack countrywide that had it!
> 
> View attachment 3236122
> 
> 
> I love how rich the colors are! Debating if I should keep both now since I feel like the black & gray one will show wear. What do u guys think?




If you have to choose one, definitely the Crimson one. The other is nice too but I'm sure you have black or grey bags in a different style. That burgundy is such a rich color [emoji7]


----------



## yakusoku.af

Been to the rack like 3 times this week and haven't seen anything good! 
Saw some deep markdowns on clothes though
Elizabeth & James 94% off 




Josie Suede skirt  70% off 




Isabel Marant Etoile 91% off


----------



## vt2159

I saw this Burberry coat this morning.  I did not realize I did not get any info. (size or UPC) until I got home.  I had scanned it on my phone app, but I guess I scanned a bunch of items afterward and the UPC is no longer there for the coat.  It was red tagged and costs about $670.  If anyone wants to try their luck at calling the store to locate it, pm me.  I can tell you which rack in the store it was located on.


----------



## pigrabbit

Has anyone seen these Brooks running shoes at their Racks or on sale somewhere? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## AnnaFreud

Please let me know if you see any Hunter short boots. Thanks!


----------



## Michelle1x

Not to be greedy but I wonder if the next CTR might have 50% off coats and jackets?  That president/MLK holiday is when Last Call always blows out their coats.


----------



## marcj

pigrabbit said:


> Has anyone seen these Brooks running shoes at their Racks or on sale somewhere? Any help would be appreciated
> View attachment 3236288
> View attachment 3236290




Check on Nordstromrack.com they randomly put them up . I purchased the glycerine and adrenaline in store  and I am almost positive I have seen the ghosts in store as well.


----------



## cymby

Saw a rainbow of Chloe Marcie totes and the crystal Valentino rockstud flats and this tiny Valentino rockstud crossbody that would fit nothing in it.


----------



## lms910

cymby said:


> Saw a rainbow of Chloe Marcie totes and the crystal Valentino rockstud flats and this tiny Valentino rockstud crossbody that would fit nothing in it.




Were the totes marked down any further than $1100?


----------



## cymby

Nope red tagged but still high


----------



## natalia0128

The next clear the rack will be February 12th to 15th


----------



## paulski

I found my first pair of LOUBS..i wish I found the pumps though...but I'm very excited

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAYTOBJxGIR/?taken-by=misspaulski

I also found Hunter boots.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAYaKjhRGFV/?taken-by=misspaulski


----------



## PetiteFromSF

paulski said:


> I found my first pair of LOUBS..i wish I found the pumps though...but I'm very excited
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAYTOBJxGIR/?taken-by=misspaulski
> 
> I also found Hunter boots.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAYaKjhRGFV/?taken-by=misspaulski



That's great! With box and dust bag too! Congrats


----------



## pigrabbit

marcj said:


> Check on Nordstromrack.com they randomly put them up . I purchased the glycerine and adrenaline in store  and I am almost positive I have seen the ghosts in store as well.




Thank you! You make me feel more optimistic to look for them at my Rack. Do you remember how much were they in store? I checked the NR website, the adrenaline gst 15 and ghost 7 are around $70.


----------



## bargainhunter95

Shoe markdowns happened today at my rack. Unfortunately, they took away all the penny shoes haha but I did find these AGL flats for $38!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

bargainhunter95 said:


> Shoe markdowns happened today at my rack. Unfortunately, they took away all the penny shoes haha but I did find these AGL flats for $38!!




Those are really cute!


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone used the Nordstrom Rack Live Chat to help them locate an item?


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone used the Nordstrom Rack Live Chat to help them locate an item?




No but I would like to share these with you since you looked for Longchamp and asked me to let you know if I find some. Found these today. let me know if you or anyone interested wants me to put them on hold. PM for location.


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> No but I would like to share these with you since you looked for Longchamp and asked me to let you know if I find some. Found these today. let me know if you or anyone interested wants me to put them on hold. PM for location.



Thank you! That blue one is beautiful! If I don't hunt down the coat I need for a trip, I'll PM you about the bag as a possible consolation prize.


----------



## daisygrl

Beside good deals on Longchamps, I found Valentino Rockstuds bags (been here for weeks)  as well as Uggs Silva boots for $44.


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you! That blue one is beautiful! If I don't hunt down the coat I need for a trip, I'll PM you about the bag as a possible consolation prize.




No problem. The blue one has one worn corner (see pic) but might come out with a leather cleaner. This 85% discount, I suppose.


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> No problem. The blue one has one worn corner (see pic) but might come out with a leather cleaner. This 85% discount, I suppose.



It's embossed leather, right? I could tackle that on. 

Do you have the UPC for the uggs?


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone used the Nordstrom Rack Live Chat to help them locate an item?




I have. the person that I chatted with told me that they only deal with items online.


----------



## bakeacookie

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I have. the person that I chatted with told me that they only deal with items online.



Bummer. I tried to locate this coat, but  no one seems to find it.


----------



## paula3boys

daisygrl said:


> Beside good deals on Longchamps, I found Valentino Rockstuds bags (been here for weeks)  as well as Uggs Silva boots for $44.




Can I get info on Uggs? I'd love to find those


----------



## tastangan

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone used the Nordstrom Rack Live Chat to help them locate an item?



I don't think they can. I tried to ask them to locate an item that is available online but out of stock in my size, and they could only give me the UPC number. And if any of the online items gets returned in store, they will just be retagged with another UPC number that corresponds with the price. One time, I returned two leather jackets that I bought online, same brand and price but different styles. Both got retagged with the same UPC.

Please report back if you find out differently.


----------



## bakeacookie

tastangan said:


> I don't think they can. I tried to ask them to locate an item that is available online but out of stock in my size, and they could only give me the UPC number. And if any of the online items gets returned in store, they will just be retagged with another UPC number that corresponds with the price. One time, I returned two leather jackets that I bought online, same brand and price but different styles. Both got retagged with the same UPC.
> 
> 
> 
> Please report back if you find out differently.




No they cannot, unfortunately.


----------



## Michelle1x

daisygrl said:


> Beside good deals on Longchamps, I found Valentino Rockstuds bags (been here for weeks)  as well as Uggs Silva boots for $44.



They seem to have gotten a deal on last season's rockstuds, and those are the camos I like with the blue.  But the prices are way too high - not even half off, which you can get at the Valentino boutiques.

But if they ever get red tagged, I'm very interested.

I bought a little crossbody last year for $420 W&R, in black which is a more desirable color.  So I paid half of the prices they are asking for these camo's.


----------



## olalahia

bargainhunter95 said:


> Shoe markdowns happened today at my rack. Unfortunately, they took away all the penny shoes haha but I did find these AGL flats for $38!!




Cute!!!


----------



## vivelebag

bargainhunter95 said:


> Shoe markdowns happened today at my rack. Unfortunately, they took away all the penny shoes haha but I did find these AGL flats for $38!!




Adorable!


----------



## daisygrl

Michelle1x said:


> They seem to have gotten a deal on last season's rockstuds, and those are the camos I like with the blue.  But the prices are way too high - not even half off, which you can get at the Valentino boutiques.
> 
> 
> 
> But if they ever get red tagged, I'm very interested.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a little crossbody last year for $420 W&R, in black which is a more desirable color.  So I paid half of the prices they are asking for these camo's.




I hear you. You have gotten a great deal on a Valentino in such a classic color! I wouldn't have resisted either. Probably even willing to pay more.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Michelle1x said:


> They seem to have gotten a deal on last season's rockstuds, and those are the camos I like with the blue.  But the prices are way too high - not even half off, which you can get at the Valentino boutiques.
> 
> 
> 
> But if they ever get red tagged, I'm very interested.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a little crossbody last year for $420 W&R, in black which is a more desirable color.  So I paid half of the prices they are asking for these camo's.




Which location is this? I feel like no stores by me have anything!!!


----------



## Michelle1x

daisygrl said:


> No but I would like to share these with you since you looked for Longchamp and asked me to let you know if I find some. Found these today. let me know if you or anyone interested wants me to put them on hold. PM for location.



Now you're talkin.  Phenomenal price on the purple Longchamp.


----------



## Michelle1x

Sweetyqbk said:


> Which location is this? I feel like no stores by me have anything!!!



Daisygrl (above) posted that pic of a lot of Camo rockstuds at one of the socal locations- I can already tell you what the prices are- $899 for the clutch and the mini crossbody, and $1699 for the totes.  All white tag.  With CA tax it takes the clutch (which I like) to $1K.  Too much for me.

In Norcal where I am, I have seen these same camo rockstuds at the SF Market location, San Leandro and Palo Alto.  So they are a lot of places at the same price.

IF they red tagged them, they'd go immedately.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Just spotted Gucci jewelry on the Hautelook/Nordstrom rack app


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> It's embossed leather, right? I could tackle that on.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the UPC for the uggs?




Yes, it is. Don't have UPC, sorry. Was in a rush


----------



## cwxx

yakusoku.af said:


> Just spotted Gucci jewelry on the Hautelook/Nordstrom rack app
> View attachment 3238702
> 
> View attachment 3238703
> 
> View attachment 3238704
> 
> View attachment 3238705



For anyone interested, I've been seeing a lot of this same jewelry at my local TjMaxx - much of it has made it down to yellow tag clearance prices.


----------



## AnnaFreud

cwxx said:


> For anyone interested, I've been seeing a lot of this same jewelry at my local TjMaxx - much of it has made it down to yellow tag clearance prices.




Thanks for the info!


----------



## AnnaFreud

saw this LC Le Pliage bag today for $86 (medium size with short handle). Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## AnnaFreud

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3239441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this LC Le Pliage bag today for $86 (medium size with short handle). Let me know if anyone is interested.




Also saw tons of the canvas Le Pliage bags with floral print in yellow and blue. Sorry, no pictures.


----------



## peacelovesequin

daisygrl said:


> No but I would like to share these with you since you looked for Longchamp and asked me to let you know if I find some. Found these today. let me know if you or anyone interested wants me to put them on hold. PM for location.



Thanks for sharing. I tracked one down!


----------



## peacelovesequin

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3239441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this LC Le Pliage bag today for $86 (medium size with short handle). Let me know if anyone is interested.



That's a limited edition, such a good price. I hope someone grabs it! Thanks for sharing AnnaFreud!


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3239441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this LC Le Pliage bag today for $86 (medium size with short handle). Let me know if anyone is interested.




Are there any more?  Could you PM me the location or UPC? Thanks!


----------



## peacelovesequin

AnnaFreud said:


> Also saw tons of the canvas Le Pliage bags with floral print in yellow and blue. Sorry, no pictures.



Was it the Longchamp Orchideal?


----------



## AnnaFreud

peacelovesequin said:


> Was it the Longchamp Orchideal?




Yes, I believe it was!


----------



## bakeacookie

Do Balenciaga flats stretch?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Has anyone ever seen Prada bags at the Rack? I want to get a new Prada tote sometime this year, but will hold off if it has been spotted at the Rack before.


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> Are there any more?  Could you PM me the location or UPC? Thanks!




PM you!


----------



## AnnaFreud

I posted tinge UPC for the LC bag in the other thread. Happy hunting.


----------



## tastangan

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3239441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this LC Le Pliage bag today for $86 (medium size with short handle). Let me know if anyone is interested.



I can't believe that the store has it since its not sold in USA. Can you pm me too. I wished I had seen this earlier


----------



## AnnaFreud

elisainthecity said:


> Has anyone ever seen Prada bags at the Rack? I want to get a new Prada tote sometime this year, but will hold off if it has been spotted at the Rack before.




Saw a large rockstud tote today in a oxblood color. I think it was $1600+.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

AnnaFreud said:


> I posted tinge UPC for the LC bag in the other thread. Happy hunting.



Omg! Thanks for sharing. I was looking for a gift for my mother (she's been hinting she wants a Longchamp bag). Just got one in the SF Bay Area!


----------



## letteshop

AnnaFreud said:


> Saw a large rockstud tote today in a oxblood color. I think it was $1600+.




Can you pm me location please?  Thanks!


----------



## IStuckACello

elisainthecity said:


> Omg! Thanks for sharing. I was looking for a gift for my mother (she's been hinting she wants a Longchamp bag). Just got one in the SF Bay Area!




Were there longchamps in SF bay? Which store ?


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I bought this Zac Posen jacket for $44.99. It was an assorted tag.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

IStuckACello said:


> Were there longchamps in SF bay? Which store ?



Ravenswood!  I believe there is one more (small).


----------



## IStuckACello

elisainthecity said:


> Ravenswood!




Bah I loveeee that rack. When we used to live in mountain view that's where I'd go weekly. What did they have? Maybe I'll call them and have them ship it to us...no time these days to go


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I bought this Zac Posen jacket for $44.99. It was an assorted tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239655



Cute!


----------



## paula3boys

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3239441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this LC Le Pliage bag today for $86 (medium size with short handle). Let me know if anyone is interested.




Can I get store info please?


----------



## AnnaFreud

paula3boys said:


> Can I get store info please?




Location info has been given out.


----------



## paula3boys

AnnaFreud said:


> Location info has been given out.




Sorry, I must have missed it then


----------



## gquinn

Made a quick stop by the rack to check out markdowns and walked away with some deals!

Free People "Aurora" espadrilles, retail $168, paid a 0.01

Lanvin Bow & Pearl ballet flat, retail $725, paid $229, w&r in perfect condition

Loeffler Randall "Reina" sandals, retail $295, paid 0.01

Valentino micro stud suede sandals, paid $249, asst SKU

Sam Edelman "Cindi" embellished flats, retail $150, paid 0.01

Hoping to get some time to go again before they pull any leftover penny items[emoji41]


----------



## bakeacookie

They were pulling penny shoes at Lakewood. 



170$ w&r


----------



## tastangan

elisainthecity said:


> Omg! Thanks for sharing. I was looking for a gift for my mother (she's been hinting she wants a Longchamp bag). Just got one in the SF Bay Area!



Do you know if they have another one? Can you pm me the location if they do?


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> They were pulling penny shoes at Lakewood.
> 
> View attachment 3239676
> 
> 170$ w&r




Very cute! How could you tell they were pulling penny shoes? Have never seen penny anything in Lakewood.


----------



## befrank

Any recommendations on the best Rack locations in Phoenix?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted these tonight. They had been in the jewelry case for the longest time. 
All Valentino 




Stained on the front 









Also spotted MCM hats in the men's department. They were $179.99 but I couldn't see the SKU.


----------



## yakusoku.af

befrank said:


> Any recommendations on the best Rack locations in Phoenix?




If you are in Phoenix you should check out Last Chance! It's where all the penny items go after NR. They don't sell them for a penny but I've heard you can get some good deals.


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> Very cute! How could you tell they were pulling penny shoes? Have never seen penny anything in Lakewood.




They were scanning and pulling items off the shelf. They already did my size and we're doing the smaller ones when I was checking it out. A lady tried to get something from the cart and the guy said no, these were going to the store in Phoenix.


----------



## sparksfly

Do you guys like these boots? I love them but I'm not sure about the price. I wish they were cheaper. 










They were $80.


----------



## bakeacookie

sparksfly said:


> Do you guys like these boots? I love them but I'm not sure about the price. I wish they were cheaper.
> 
> View attachment 3239913
> 
> View attachment 3239914
> 
> View attachment 3239915
> 
> View attachment 3239916
> 
> 
> They were $80.



Those are awesome.


----------



## jorton

I'm so sad that I saw a pair of shoes I really wanted go to a penny in the app and then went to the store and searched high and low and they were gone ;(

Oh well. There's tons of cheap shoes though right now and if you are lucky there's probably a penny pair or two floating around!


----------



## befrank

yakusoku.af said:


> If you are in Phoenix you should check out Last Chance! It's where all the penny items go after NR. They don't sell them for a penny but I've heard you can get some good deals.




Yes, we are definitely going there! It's s madhouse but I love it.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

befrank said:


> Any recommendations on the best Rack locations in Phoenix?




I found my Chloe at the Scottsdale Promenade location so I'm partial to that one. If you go to Last Chance then there's also a Rack close by on Camelback.


----------



## bakeacookie

befrank said:


> Yes, we are definitely going there! It's s madhouse but I love it.



Share your experience and finds when you get back!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

bargainhunter95 said:


> Shoe markdowns happened today at my rack. Unfortunately, they took away all the penny shoes haha but I did find these AGL flats for $38!!




Can you share a pic of the UPC for this? Thanks


----------



## tastangan

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3239441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this LC Le Pliage bag today for $86 (medium size with short handle). Let me know if anyone is interested.



Thanks for sharing! I found it. The store also had the same bag in grape, so if you call a store, ask if they have something similar. 

Please post if you find one with long handle!


----------



## bakeacookie

tastangan said:


> Thanks for sharing! I found it. The store also had the same bag in grape, so if you call a store, ask if they have something similar.
> 
> Please post if you find one with long handle!



Which store has it in grape?


----------



## tastangan

bakeacookie said:


> Which store has it in grape?



I bought it too. There is only one. But the store still has another taupe


----------



## bakeacookie

tastangan said:


> I bought it too. There is only one. But the store still has another taupe



Which store though?


----------



## tastangan

bakeacookie said:


> Which store though?



Will pm you


----------



## AnnaFreud

Saw tons of Ugg boots get marked to red tag or second cut red tag. Picked these up for $40. Not sure if I should keep them. Thoughts?


----------



## JNH14

AnnaFreud said:


> Saw tons of Ugg boots get marked to red tag or second cut red tag. Picked these up for $40. Not sure if I should keep them. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240023


 
If you like them that's all that counts!  Personally, they are not my style.


----------



## AnnaFreud

JNH14 said:


> If you like them that's all that counts!  Personally, they are not my style.




Yeah I'm not crazy about the snakeskin buckle but they were really comfy and warm!


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> Yeah I'm not crazy about the snakeskin buckle but they were really comfy and warm!




Comfy and warm is worth $40. Could the buckle be changed? If you can live with buckle that's fine too. Great deal.


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> I posted tinge UPC for the LC bag in the other thread. Happy hunting.



Thank you, AnnaFreud, for the UPC of the LC bag. 



tastangan said:


> Will pm you


Thanks, tastagan for PM-ing me the locations! 

Just got the receipt for mine. Crossing a bag off the wishlist!


----------



## peacelovesequin

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you, AnnaFreud, for the UPC of the LC bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, tastagan for PM-ing me the locations!
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the receipt for mine. Crossing a bag off the wishlist!




I'm happy you guys got them! #LongchampLove


----------



## bakeacookie

peacelovesequin said:


> I'm happy you guys got them! #LongchampLove



Me too! I can't wait to do a reveal at the Longchamp subforum.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

sparksfly said:


> Do you guys like these boots? I love them but I'm not sure about the price. I wish they were cheaper.
> 
> View attachment 3239913
> 
> View attachment 3239914
> 
> View attachment 3239915
> 
> View attachment 3239916
> 
> 
> They were $80.



Love them!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

tastangan said:


> Do you know if they have another one? Can you pm me the location if they do?



It's in Ravenswood. There's a small one available as of last night.


----------



## applecidered

elisainthecity said:


> Has anyone ever seen Prada bags at the Rack? I want to get a new Prada tote sometime this year, but will hold off if it has been spotted at the Rack before.


Personally I have never seen one Prada bag at NR, but I have seen them at Off Fifth, albeit, still a bit pricey for my taste. Prada would have a twice a year sale normally 40% off MSRP, though last month I have seen bags go for 50% off.


----------



## Michelle1x

gquinn said:


> Made a quick stop by the rack to check out markdowns and walked away with some deals!
> 
> Free People "Aurora" espadrilles, retail $168, paid a 0.01
> 
> Lanvin Bow & Pearl ballet flat, retail $725, paid $229, w&r in perfect condition
> 
> Loeffler Randall "Reina" sandals, retail $295, paid 0.01
> 
> Valentino micro stud suede sandals, paid $249, asst SKU
> 
> Sam Edelman "Cindi" embellished flats, retail $150, paid 0.01
> 
> Hoping to get some time to go again before they pull any leftover penny items[emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3239664




I've seen a few of those Loeffer Randall shoes around....


----------



## PetiteFromSF

applecidered said:


> Personally I have never seen one Prada bag at NR, but I have seen them at Off Fifth, albeit, still a bit pricey for my taste. Prada would have a twice a year sale normally 40% off MSRP, though last month I have seen bags go for 50% off.



Thanks


----------



## gquinn

Michelle1x said:


> I've seen a few of those Loeffer Randall shoes around....




They are really cute on! If you can still find them for a penny, grab them!


----------



## Michelle1x

befrank said:


> Yes, we are definitely going there! It's s madhouse but I love it.



Anybody who goes to last chance... plz report back, and if possible take some pictures?  I'm really curious about the place.

I can tell when something makes it to last chance because it shows up in multiples on ebay.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Michelle1x said:


> Anybody who goes to last chance... plz report back, and if possible take some pictures?  I'm really curious about the place.
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell when something makes it to last chance because it shows up in multiples on ebay.




I'm curious too. It's unlikely I'll ever go there sometime soon but I'd like to know what people rave about.


----------



## babycinnamon

Michelle1x said:


> Anybody who goes to last chance... plz report back, and if possible take some pictures?  I'm really curious about the place.
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell when something makes it to last chance because it shows up in multiples on ebay.







elisainthecity said:


> I'm curious too. It's unlikely I'll ever go there sometime soon but I'd like to know what people rave about.




There's a thread in the shopping forum but it hasn't been updated since October 2015. Here's the link if you guys want to check it out - http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/last-chance-phoenix-802488.html

I've never been there but have heard that while it used to be really good before, it has gone way downhill.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Michelle1x said:


> Anybody who goes to last chance... plz report back, and if possible take some pictures?  I'm really curious about the place.
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell when something makes it to last chance because it shows up in multiples on ebay.




I spotted this on eBay a while ago. Im assuming LC is for Last Chance and 149.99 is the price. Its a men's jacket that they are trying to sell for $450 lol and the seller is located in Phoenix


----------



## PetiteFromSF

yakusoku.af said:


> I spotted this on eBay a while ago. Im assuming LC is for Last Chance and 149.99 is the price. Its a men's jacket that they are trying to sell for $450 lol and the seller is located in Phoenix
> View attachment 3240325



Ah, so they mark it all up before putting it on the floor.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

babycinnamon said:


> There's a thread in the shopping forum but it hasn't been updated since October 2015. Here's the link if you guys want to check it out - http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/last-chance-phoenix-802488.html
> 
> I've never been there but have heard that while it used to be really good before, it has gone way downhill.



Thanks! Will check it out!


----------



## sonkie23

Michelle1x said:


> Anybody who goes to last chance... plz report back, and if possible take some pictures?  I'm really curious about the place.
> 
> I can tell when something makes it to last chance because it shows up in multiples on ebay.


I was in Phoenix last year and went to Last Chance.  It was like a slightly-better Goodwill experience.  And it was funny to see things that I had bought for a penny selling for $49.99 and more there. I would not go out of my way to go there again unless I had lots of time to kill and felt like digging in a really no frills environment.


----------



## yakusoku.af

elisainthecity said:


> Ah, so they mark it all up before putting it on the floor.




Maybe so no one switches tags?


----------



## jorton

Looks like not only did they do markdowns but they also got new shipments. I got a Calson tee for $7.97, a Vince Camuto tee for $8, asics gel kayano 21 for $59, and slippers for $9.97. All from the full line store and had original Nordstrom tags. Saw hundreds of new styles that were not there during CTR. Some of the stuff is cheaper than a thrift store prices! Saw sandals and heels for $8-20. Too bad the next CTR isn't for about a month, hopefully some of the stuff I wanted will still be there.


----------



## bakeacookie

Yeah, the racks I've gone to have had a surge in inventory. Typically out of range of a CTR lol, so no price adjustments.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Jimmy Choo
Size: 40
Price: $299
PM for location (assorted UPC)


----------



## Shinz

Michelle1x said:


> Anybody who goes to last chance... plz report back, and if possible take some pictures?  I'm really curious about the place.
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell when something makes it to last chance because it shows up in multiples on ebay.




I go to last chance frequently and it's not living up to the hype anymore. Prices are based on brand and not the condition of the item and people there are crazy. Stuff sells for way more expensive than CTR prices and it's final sale. Nearly everything is damaged or used. The resellers in the area are super intense (my sister's friend is one of them, ugh) and even they are backing away from LC for the rack now. No need to have any FOMO, but do check it out if you're in Phoenix, if only for the experience! Just don't keep your hopes up!


----------



## befrank

Shinz said:


> I go to last chance frequently and it's not living up to the hype anymore. Prices are based on brand and not the condition of the item and people there are crazy. Stuff sells for way more expensive than CTR prices and it's final sale. Nearly everything is damaged or used. The resellers in the area are super intense (my sister's friend is one of them, ugh) and even they are backing away from LC for the rack now. No need to have any FOMO, but do check it out if you're in Phoenix, if only for the experience! Just don't keep your hopes up!




I'm going to go in while I'm there next week. I found a number of items when I was there a few years back. My fave find was a large Chloe Heloise bag that was still in excellent condition with the original tags. I also got Gucci loafers for hubby. 

I will stop by a few of the Racks too.


----------



## lvlouis

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3239441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this LC Le Pliage bag today for $86 (medium size with short handle). Let me know if anyone is interested.




Can you post the tag? I'd like find one. Thanks


----------



## AnnaFreud

Here's the tag for that limited edition LC bag. Please no more PMs. Thanks.


----------



## tastangan

elisainthecity said:


> It's in Ravenswood. There's a small one available as of last night.



Thanks! I found one this morning. They also had a similar bag in grape which I got too


----------



## Michelle1x

sonkie23 said:


> I was in Phoenix last year and went to Last Chance.  It was like a slightly-better Goodwill experience.  And it was funny to see things that I had bought for a penny selling for $49.99 and more there. I would not go out of my way to go there again unless I had lots of time to kill and felt like digging in a really no frills environment.



This is kind of what I expected to hear about Last Chance.  There have been too many Rack grand openings, and the full line stores are being scaled back, so what is left for Last Chance?  Of course a few years ago- different story.

I'll bet there is an element of knowing the store too.  Like for the Rack, most of the people I know that go to Rack once or twice think it isn't worth it and never go back.  You really need to follow the Rack and read about it to get the deals.  Probably the same for LC.


----------



## silk7

sparksfly said:


> Do you guys like these boots? I love them but I'm not sure about the price. I wish they were cheaper.
> 
> View attachment 3239913
> 
> View attachment 3239914
> 
> View attachment 3239915
> 
> View attachment 3239916
> 
> 
> They were $80.




If you will wear them enough I say keep them...they are gorgeous!


----------



## Michelle1x

Shinz said:


> I go to last chance frequently and it's not living up to the hype anymore. Prices are based on brand and not the condition of the item and people there are crazy. Stuff sells for way more expensive than CTR prices and it's final sale. Nearly everything is damaged or used. The resellers in the area are super intense (my sister's friend is one of them, ugh) and even they are backing away from LC for the rack now. No need to have any FOMO, but do check it out if you're in Phoenix, if only for the experience! Just don't keep your hopes up!


Since you know somebody who is a reseller from Last Chance/Rack, what is their objective in buying to resell?  Do they actually make a living doing that, or is it more like they buy most of the stuff for themselves and prune through it later and sell the stuff they don't want?

I saw this woman buy 3 pair of leather leggings last year at a CTR event, I know she is a reseller.  I then looked on ebay and those same leggings were selling for about $75 more than she bought them.  But then you have to pay the ebay fees of 12% plus your cost to acquire the inventory.  I don't think the numbers work trying to buy at rack and sell on ebay, personally.


----------



## bargainhunter95

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Can you share a pic of the UPC for this? Thanks



I'm sorry, I threw out the tag already


----------



## gquinn

Equipment "Sloane" sweater, retail $288, paid 0.01



Vince silk shorts for 0.01



Rich & Skinny "Hampton" shorts for $7



Veronica Beard cropped jacquard top, retail $495, paid $29 (on the fence about this top)


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Michelle1x said:


> Since you know somebody who is a reseller from Last Chance/Rack, what is their objective in buying to resell?  Do they actually make a living doing that, or is it more like they buy most of the stuff for themselves and prune through it later and sell the stuff they don't want?
> 
> I saw this woman buy 3 pair of leather leggings last year at a CTR event, I know she is a reseller.  I then looked on ebay and those same leggings were selling for about $75 more than she bought them.  But then you have to pay the ebay fees of 12% plus your cost to acquire the inventory.  I don't think the numbers work trying to buy at rack and sell on ebay, personally.


But if it does not sell within 3 months she can return for a full refund and be out of nothing.
There a quite a few pairs of shoes from Last Chance selling on Ebay - they all have those holes on the bottom.


----------



## applecidered

It's not free to list on ebay, so I agree with the other poster regarding making a living off selling NR items. The only way I can think of that makes sense is for the items to sell for hundreds (luxury).


----------



## PetiteFromSF

applecidered said:


> It's not free to list on ebay, so I agree with the other poster regarding making a living off selling NR items. The only way I can think of that makes sense is for the items to sell for hundreds (luxury).




There are a good amount of resellers on IG who ask for payment directly via PayPal. Out of curiosity, I once asked how much a pair of shoes were and she was asking for $700 (at the same time, I saw people in this forum finding similar pairs for $200-$250).


----------



## PetiteFromSF

gquinn said:


> Equipment "Sloane" sweater, retail $288, paid 0.01
> View attachment 3240673
> 
> 
> Vince silk shorts for 0.01
> View attachment 3240674
> 
> 
> Rich & Skinny "Hampton" shorts for $7
> View attachment 3240675
> 
> 
> Veronica Beard cropped jacquard top, retail $495, paid $29 (on the fence about this top)
> View attachment 3240676




Great finds! I actually really like the sweater.


----------



## Kelly7adria

How do you use the app to find penny items? Are the penny shoes just sitting in the racks with the other clearance shoes? Went to my rack the other day. Discounts weren't very high, even in clearance.


----------



## bakeacookie

elisainthecity said:


> There are a good amount of resellers on IG who ask for payment directly via PayPal. Out of curiosity, I once asked how much a pair of shoes were and she was asking for $700 (at the same time, I saw people in this forum finding similar pairs for $200-$250).




This. I feel most people are finding fee-less places to sell, IG is a big one. Their markups can be pretty big, for popular items.


----------



## Michelle1x

The problem with selling luxury items on ebay or IG is availability of inventory.  Of course if you could find a $700 W&R Bal every day, you could sell that on ebay and IG and make money.  Other stuff just isn't saleable, really.

I think there's probably a sweet spot where if you find a $29 item at Rack, maybe a Rag and Bone or Theory- depending on what it is you can sell it on ebay for maybe $90.  That would net $47 total if you could sell it (it is getting harder to sell stuff online).  Thats a hard way to make $50 and probably takes more time than just getting a job at the Rack.


----------



## nikksterxx

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3239441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this LC Le Pliage bag today for $86 (medium size with short handle). Let me know if anyone is interested.




Where did you find these!?


----------



## BeautyAddict58

applecidered said:


> It's not free to list on ebay, so I agree with the other poster regarding making a living off selling NR items. The only way I can think of that makes sense is for the items to sell for hundreds (luxury).


There are sellers who only list during free listing specials.
But I also agree, I don't think you could make a living off NR items only. But I would think most sellers who sell full time source their inventory from multiple sources.


----------



## ilove2shop247

yakusoku.af said:


> I spotted this on eBay a while ago. Im assuming LC is for Last Chance and 149.99 is the price. Its a men's jacket that they are trying to sell for $450 lol and the seller is located in Phoenix
> View attachment 3240325


I made a trip to last chance in November, the rules they have are crazy.  They close off entire sections when restocking and don't let you hover to watch.  They limit how many of 1 item you can buy to try to discourage resellers.  Worn items can be super worn here


----------



## ChicagoShopper

I kept reading about the great deals so I decided to go to The Rack and see for myself. I found a Theory silk blouse for $14.93, regular $195 and a DVF Judette cotton wrap dress for $39.90, regular $398.00. I'll try the DVF on tonight hopefully it's cute.


----------



## bakeacookie

ilove2shop247 said:


> I made a trip to last chance in November, the rules they have are crazy.  They close off entire sections when restocking and don't let you hover to watch.  They limit how many of 1 item you can buy to try to discourage resellers.  Worn items can be super worn here



I read somewhere (blog/instagram) that you can't take pictures anymore? Like while in the store? That true? 

Still curious. I think if I'm in the area I'll drop by just to see it. Lol.


----------



## carebear12

Could someone explain to me what an assorted SKU means?

Also, when you're shopping, do you know that something will be 0.01 or do you have to ring it up at the register to find out?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today. Nothing really exciting though. 
Rag and Bone leggings 
Only the front is leather, the back is fabric 






Marc by Marc Jacobs 




L Agence 




Dvf 
It's hot pink, looks red in the picture


----------



## gquinn

elisainthecity said:


> Great finds! I actually really like the sweater.




Thank you! It's 2 sizes too big but I can wear it oversized with skinny jeans[emoji41]


----------



## gquinn

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today. Nothing really exciting though.
> Rag and Bone leggings
> Only the front is leather, the back is fabric
> View attachment 3241112
> 
> View attachment 3241113
> 
> View attachment 3241114
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs
> View attachment 3241115
> 
> View attachment 3241116
> 
> L Agence
> View attachment 3241117
> 
> View attachment 3241118
> 
> Dvf
> It's hot pink, looks red in the picture
> View attachment 3241119
> 
> View attachment 3241120




Omg I want those leather leggings but they're not my size[emoji17]


----------



## yakusoku.af

gquinn said:


> Omg I want those leather leggings but they're not my size[emoji17]




Maybe you can use the SKU to do a search and send!


----------



## peacelovesequin

gquinn said:


> Omg I want those leather leggings but they're not my size[emoji17]



I posted the UPC for the leggings in a larger size in the UPC thread!


----------



## peacelovesequin

carebear12 said:


> Could someone explain to me what an assorted SKU means?
> 
> Also, when you're shopping, do you know that something will be 0.01 or do you have to ring it up at the register to find out?



*Assorted SKU* = All sizes and brands share the same UPC number. It's not searchable. Example: Pair of W&R Valentino's and a DVF dress can share the same UPC (See photo). Most of the time - older returns, refurbished items fall into the assorted UPC category.


----------



## gquinn

peacelovesequin said:


> I posted the UPC for the leggings in a larger size in the UPC thread!







yakusoku.af said:


> Maybe you can use the SKU to do a search and send!




I already checked and nothing in my region. I'll have to go to the store and ask them to check nationwide. Thank you in any event.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Found this Burberry Brit coat $328 from $1095 size 14. I've already checked and it's sold out store wide. PM me for location.


----------



## lvlouis

Love this!! It's the travel tote!


----------



## hedgwin99

lvlouis said:


> Love this!! It's the travel tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241476
> 
> View attachment 3241477




You are so lucky! I can't find it [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## IStuckACello

lvlouis said:


> Love this!! It's the travel tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241476
> 
> View attachment 3241477




Wow love that more than the taupe! If anyone sees another one please put on hold  if not me then I'm sure plenty of people would love this le bag!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

lvlouis said:


> Love this!! It's the travel tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241476
> 
> View attachment 3241477



I love the color


----------



## meowmix318

Saw this Elieen Fisher sweater for only 10% of the retail value tonight. Didn't purchase it but figured I would share with whoever may be interested


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Saw this Chloe bag from about $3k to $450. 



There was also this gorgeous Burberry jacket but it was $1K 

Both at the Market Street Rack.


----------



## gquinn

Spotted these items at Southcenter:

Isabel Marant boots size 36 





Rag & Bone boots, both size 39







Stuart Weitzman boots, size 8.5
	

		
			
		

		
	






Vince boots, size 37 & 36.5


----------



## tastangan

lvlouis said:


> Love this!! It's the travel tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241476
> 
> View attachment 3241477



Great find!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

I got this Nanette Lepore three ring coat today for $170.91 from $798. Absolutely love the look and feel. More than I was expecting to spend ... but it was something I loved right when I saw it!


----------



## meowmix318

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3241638
> View attachment 3241639
> View attachment 3241644
> 
> 
> I got this Nanette Lepore three ring coat today for $170.91 from $798. Absolutely love the look and feel. More than I was expecting to spend ... but it was something I loved right when I saw it!



Beautiful and good thing you got it because it may not be there on another future visit.


----------



## gquinn

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3241638
> View attachment 3241639
> View attachment 3241644
> 
> 
> I got this Nanette Lepore three ring coat today for $170.91 from $798. Absolutely love the look and feel. More than I was expecting to spend ... but it was something I loved right when I saw it!




I bought this also but I returned it as I have 3 similar coats. It's cut very well and is flattering on.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

bakeacookie said:


> I read somewhere (blog/instagram) that you can't take pictures anymore? Like while in the store? That true?
> 
> 
> 
> Still curious. I think if I'm in the area I'll drop by just to see it. Lol.




They don't allow pictures at all! My boyfriend took a picture from the front of the store by the entrance of just the general craziness and they yelled at him and made him delete it. I thought that was pretty silly considering there are millions of pictures similar to the one he took on Google...


----------



## bakeacookie

NicoleAngelina said:


> They don't allow pictures at all! My boyfriend took a picture from the front of the store by the entrance of just the general craziness and they yelled at him and made him delete it. I thought that was pretty silly considering there are millions of pictures similar to the one he took on Google...



That's crazy! 

I'm assuming the usual nice/nice-ish customer service doesn't exist.



lvlouis said:


> Love this!! It's the travel tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241476
> 
> View attachment 3241477


This is sooo gorgeous but it's gotta be huge!


----------



## Kitts

So I admit I'm no expert in this brand but thought I would post in case this helps anyone. This location had two of the China totes that were posted earlier. PM for location.


----------



## mharri20

babycinnamon said:


> There's a thread in the shopping forum but it hasn't been updated since October 2015. Here's the link if you guys want to check it out - http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/last-chance-phoenix-802488.html
> 
> I've never been there but have heard that while it used to be really good before, it has gone way downhill.







elisainthecity said:


> I'm curious too. It's unlikely I'll ever go there sometime soon but I'd like to know what people rave about.







Michelle1x said:


> Anybody who goes to last chance... plz report back, and if possible take some pictures?  I'm really curious about the place.
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell when something makes it to last chance because it shows up in multiples on ebay.







Shinz said:


> I go to last chance frequently and it's not living up to the hype anymore. Prices are based on brand and not the condition of the item and people there are crazy. Stuff sells for way more expensive than CTR prices and it's final sale. Nearly everything is damaged or used. The resellers in the area are super intense (my sister's friend is one of them, ugh) and even they are backing away from LC for the rack now. No need to have any FOMO, but do check it out if you're in Phoenix, if only for the experience! Just don't keep your hopes up!





Agree with everything that's been said about LC! It used to be a great place to shop. I lived in AZ for a while and shopped there and got great stuff. They have gotten really greedy with their pricing now. You can find better deals at the rack, AND they are returnable! It's worth it to go there once if you're in the area, but be sure to check every item very thoroughly as almost all of it will have a slight issue. I get that they raised prices because of resellers, but there are much better ways of stopping them (like kicking them out as they used to). I heard that LC hasn't made their quota in months because their prices have gone up so much. 

In terms of pictures, you can take them of yourself or of a piece of clothing (my friend does this a lot when she is there and gets my opinion), but you're not supposed to take pictures of the store. 

The Phoenix area has a lot of great racks though so I would definitely check those out if you're there!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Kitts said:


> So I admit I'm no expert in this brand but thought I would post in case this helps anyone. This location had two of the China totes that were posted earlier. PM for location.
> 
> View attachment 3241878
> View attachment 3241879




[emoji7]I PM'ed you! #LongchampLove


----------



## tastangan

Kitts said:


> So I admit I'm no expert in this brand but thought I would post in case this helps anyone. This location had two of the China totes that were posted earlier. PM for location.
> 
> View attachment 3241878
> View attachment 3241879



Which color and size do they have for the Great Wall bag?


----------



## Kitts

tastangan said:


> Which color and size do they have for the Great Wall bag?




It was this one, borrowing pic since I don't know how to link to a specific post from my phone. I believe it's the medium taupe.


----------



## tastangan

Kitts said:


> It was this one, borrowing pic since I don't know how to link to a specific post from my phone. I believe it's the medium taupe.
> 
> View attachment 3241971



I got that! Thanks for sharing! Do you remember the price of the bag with horses? Is it suede?


----------



## Kitts

tastangan said:


> I got that! Thanks for sharing! Do you remember the price of the bag with horses? Is it suede?




So sorry I don't know the price because the bottom of the tag was missing. Here's a pic of it. 

I believe it is suede. It was gorgeous, IMO.


----------



## peacelovesequin

tastangan said:


> I got that! Thanks for sharing! Do you remember the price of the bag with horses? Is it suede?







Here's the price and style/color.


----------



## tastangan

peacelovesequin said:


> View attachment 3241978
> 
> 
> Here's the price and style/color.



Thanks!


----------



## applecidered

I also saw a similar amount of Longchamp bags at my NR. However, some of the leather ones are unpopular styles and seem to be made for outlet? I honestly have never seen some styles before.


----------



## peacelovesequin

applecidered said:


> I also saw a similar amount of Longchamp bags at my NR. However, some of the leather ones are unpopular styles and seem to be made for outlet? I honestly have never seen some styles before.



Some of these are older styles from 2011+. 
Example: Kate Moss x Longchamp, limited editions, retired colors/styles.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Kitts said:


> So I admit I'm no expert in this brand but thought I would post in case this helps anyone. This location had two of the China totes that were posted earlier. PM for location.
> 
> View attachment 3241878
> View attachment 3241879



I spy:

- LM Cuir Large Tote
- Darshan Flowers Tote 
- Le Pliage Hobo 
- Le Pliage Pony
- Rodeo (I'm 70% sure)


----------



## bakeacookie

Only if those flowers were blue.  I'm not a pink girl.


----------



## applecidered

I saw this wool scarf for $9.90 (originally, believe it or not, $168)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/lafayette-148-new-york-andromeda-wool-scarf/4027290


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> Only if those flowers were blue.  I'm not a pink girl.




They have the blue ones at Glendale.


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> They have the blue ones at Glendale.



I called and they said they couldn't find it. -_- Hoping to either drop by or i'll call again.


----------



## lms910

Ok who's ready for Valentino bag?!


----------



## lms910

Red tag for $849 I believe. I was in a rush so didnt inspect it fully but it looked good to me. I have it on hold - PM if interested

And I found...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Lanvin Mini Sugar for $479!!! Couldn't pass this one up so she's mine 

Also got a Rag&Bone cotton v neck for $12. 

Husband and I goong to the movies and were an hour early so popped into the Rack a little further than my usual one. Great stop!

BTW isnt my surgery shoe cute? HA


----------



## Lauren0404

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3243114
> View attachment 3243115
> 
> 
> Red tag for $849 I believe. I was in a rush so didnt inspect it fully but it looked good to me. I have it on hold - PM if interested
> 
> And I found...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243118
> 
> 
> Lanvin Mini Sugar for $479!!! Couldn't pass this one up so she's mine
> 
> Also got a Rag&Bone cotton v neck for $12.
> 
> Husband and I goong to the movies and were an hour early so popped into the Rack a little further than my usual one. Great stop!
> 
> BTW isnt my surgery shoe cute? HA




OMG THE MINI SUGAR! [emoji7] what a steal! Congrats!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3243114
> View attachment 3243115
> 
> 
> Red tag for $849 I believe. I was in a rush so didnt inspect it fully but it looked good to me. I have it on hold - PM if interested
> 
> And I found...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243118
> 
> 
> Lanvin Mini Sugar for $479!!! Couldn't pass this one up so she's mine
> 
> Also got a Rag&Bone cotton v neck for $12.
> 
> Husband and I goong to the movies and were an hour early so popped into the Rack a little further than my usual one. Great stop!
> 
> BTW isnt my surgery shoe cute? HA




Do you know how much that orange purse with the flowers in the right hand corner of your pictures was?


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Kitts said:


> It was this one, borrowing pic since I don't know how to link to a specific post from my phone. I believe it's the medium taupe.
> 
> View attachment 3241971


There are a few of these bags at the Palm Beach Outlets NR Store. Just in case someone is still looking.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3243114
> View attachment 3243115
> 
> 
> Red tag for $849 I believe. I was in a rush so didnt inspect it fully but it looked good to me. I have it on hold - PM if interested
> 
> And I found...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243118
> 
> 
> Lanvin Mini Sugar for $479!!! Couldn't pass this one up so she's mine
> 
> Also got a Rag&Bone cotton v neck for $12.
> 
> Husband and I goong to the movies and were an hour early so popped into the Rack a little further than my usual one. Great stop!
> 
> BTW isnt my surgery shoe cute? HA




Loooooooove the Lanvin!


----------



## lms910

NicoleAngelina said:


> Do you know how much that orange purse with the flowers in the right hand corner of your pictures was?




I think it was 946!


----------



## vt2159

Spotted these today. PM for location.

Chloe 979.97



Vince navy jacket - small 389.97



Theory leather jacket - medium 449.97



Burberry crossbody 499.97


----------



## vt2159

I purchased these fun Kate Spade bags - I love unique KS bags 



I am undecided about this Chloe bag since it is a tad smaller than what I am used to carrying.  Color is gorgeous.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## buyingpig

vt2159 said:


> I purchased these fun Kate Spade bags - I love unique KS bags
> View attachment 3243318
> 
> 
> I am undecided about this Chloe bag since it is a tad smaller than what I am used to carrying.  Color is gorgeous.
> View attachment 3243319
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



twins on the Kate Spade lemon!

If you decide to return the Chloe, please let me know!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today. PM me for location 
I was surprised to see $500 Burberry wedges. Price seems high for NR 




Celine sunglasses 






Celine sunglasses 






Gucci Jewelry in the jewelry case. I didn't get prices for these


----------



## Sophie-Rose

vt2159 said:


> I am undecided about this Chloe bag since it is a tad smaller than what I am used to carrying.  Color is gorgeous.
> View attachment 3243319
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




I love the Chloe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vt2159

buyingpig said:


> twins on the Kate Spade lemon!
> 
> If you decide to return the Chloe, please let me know!


I wish all the KS fun bags would make it to the Rack.  I would definitely snatch up most (if not all) of them!

I will let you know about the Chloe bag if I decide against it.



Sophie-Rose said:


> I love the Chloe!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you! It is my first Chloe bag. Do you two happen to know what this style is called?


----------



## lms910

vt2159 said:


> I wish all the KS fun bags would make it to the Rack.  I would definitely snatch up most (if not all) of them!
> 
> I will let you know about the Chloe bag if I decide against it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It is my first Chloe bag. Do you two happen to know what this style is called?




Its a mini baylee!! Someone else posted a few pages back that it was super cheap now at the rack- $233 maybe?


----------



## vt2159

lms910 said:


> Its a mini baylee!! Someone else posted a few pages back that it was super cheap now at the rack- $233 maybe?


Thank you for the name! And yes, I got it for that price


----------



## gquinn

vt2159 said:


> Thank you for the name! And yes, I got it for that price




So lucky! I've been looking for the same bag. Please do let us know if you return


----------



## gquinn

I know this has been asked before but has anyone been successful with getting a PA on an item that has been marked down to a penny?


----------



## AnnaFreud

Spotted Gucci flats for $112. Size 36 (5.5) but fits like a 6.5! So sad. Wanted to buy them for myself. PM for location. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 also saw the red Burberry bag that someone posted about earlier.


----------



## buyingpig

gquinn said:


> I know this has been asked before but has anyone been successful with getting a PA on an item that has been marked down to a penny?



I have, but it was within 7 days of original purchase, and I ran into a very nice SA.


----------



## peacelovesequin

gquinn said:


> I know this has been asked before but has anyone been successful with getting a PA on an item that has been marked down to a penny?




I have - many times. Especially on items that  pennied out mid-transit (search and send).


----------



## buyingpig

vt2159 said:


> I wish all the KS fun bags would make it to the Rack.  I would definitely snatch up most (if not all) of them!
> 
> I will let you know about the Chloe bag if I decide against it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It is my first Chloe bag. Do you two happen to know what this style is called?



I sometimes get KS fun bag at the KS outlet for a good price. They will also remake some of the fun bags for outlet at times.


----------



## vt2159

buyingpig said:


> I sometimes get KS fun bag at the KS outlet for a good price. They will also remake some of the fun bags for outlet at times.


I do not have an outlet close by me, or I am sure I would go too often. There is one close by my parents, so I usually got a few times when I am visiting them.  I would be all for purchasing the remakes made for outlet.


----------



## buyingpig

vt2159 said:


> I do not have an outlet close by me, or I am sure I would go too often. There is one close by my parents, so I usually got a few times when I am visiting them.  I would be all for purchasing the remakes made for outlet.



I always end up spending money at the KS outlet. I am trying to stay away nowadays. Last time I was there, they had the outlet remakes of lemon coin purse and coconut coin purse for less than $30 each. Took a lot for me to not buy.

NR seems to get a lot of KS products, I get super happy when some of the clothes get really discounted.


----------



## gquinn

buyingpig said:


> I have, but it was within 7 days of original purchase, and I ran into a very nice SA.







peacelovesequin said:


> I have - many times. Especially on items that  pennied out mid-transit (search and send).




Great! I'm going to try


----------



## tiby321

vt2159 said:


> I purchased these fun Kate Spade bags - I love unique KS bags
> View attachment 3243318
> 
> 
> I am undecided about this Chloe bag since it is a tad smaller than what I am used to carrying.  Color is gorgeous.
> View attachment 3243319
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




They are so cute. Can you please share the upc and price for the fun bags? Tia


----------



## hellokimmiee

vt2159 said:


> I purchased these fun Kate Spade bags - I love unique KS bags
> View attachment 3243318
> 
> 
> I am undecided about this Chloe bag since it is a tad smaller than what I am used to carrying.  Color is gorgeous.
> View attachment 3243319
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Ahh I'm still waiting for my mini Baylee in the mail. Is this red or the Crimson color? Either way, I love!


----------



## Kelly7adria

Do all Racks get the same merchandise? Or do some locations get better items? I've never run into any good brands (Burberry, Chloe, etc) at my location


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Snagged this Marc Jacobs Collection bag for $239 from $1600. It's super cute, but don't personally want to spend the money on it, so offered it up to my mom, who will be taking it off my hands.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

vt2159 said:


> Thank you for the name! And yes, I got it for that price



Can you post/PM me the barcode #? Would love to get one


----------



## ilysukixD

vt2159 said:


> I purchased these fun Kate Spade bags - I love unique KS bags
> View attachment 3243318
> 
> 
> I am undecided about this Chloe bag since it is a tad smaller than what I am used to carrying.  Color is gorgeous.
> View attachment 3243319
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




The chole bag is gorgeous, I would keep it if I were you!! Do you know if they still have this in stock? My NR doesn't have any designer brands and it's such a bummer.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Kelly7adria said:


> Do all Racks get the same merchandise? Or do some locations get better items? I've never run into any good brands (Burberry, Chloe, etc) at my location




To be honest, some Racks are better than others. 

Thank God for charge-sends!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Snagged this Marc Jacobs Collection bag for $239 from $1600. It's super cute, but don't personally want to spend the money on it, so offered it up to my mom, who will be taking it off my hands.




The stripes on this are so fun!


----------



## vt2159

buyingpig said:


> twins on the Kate Spade lemon!
> 
> If you decide to return the Chloe, please let me know!





gquinn said:


> So lucky! I've been looking for the same bag. Please do let us know if you return





NYYankeeGrl said:


> Can you post/PM me the barcode #? Would love to get one





ilysukixD said:


> The chole bag is gorgeous, I would keep it if I  were you!! Do you know if they still have this in stock? My NR doesn't  have any designer brands and it's such a bummer.



Good luck with your searches! The one I purchased was the only one left at that location.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

AnnaFreud said:


> Spotted Gucci flats for $112. Size 36 (5.5) but fits like a 6.5! So sad. Wanted to buy them for myself. PM for location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243392
> View attachment 3243393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also saw the red Burberry bag that someone posted about earlier.


Just sent you a pm. Trying to find location


----------



## Giosach

No success for me.  I was rejected by 2 SAs and was told that i can return the item and they will send back to warehouse.  They are not allowed to sell a penny item.


----------



## meowmix318

Spotted this at the Brea location this afternoon


----------



## bargainhunter95

In case anyone is interested. 
I didn't know there is a Rebecca Minkoff collection. Look at that retail price!


----------



## Michelle1x

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Snagged this Marc Jacobs Collection bag for $239 from $1600. It's super cute, but don't personally want to spend the money on it, so offered it up to my mom, who will be taking it off my hands.


Outstanding price for that Antonia.

We talk about the really high end designer bags here, but the Antonia is a bag for every day, its a real favorite of mine.  And hard to get for under $300.


----------



## applecidered

I did see a Nordstrom cashmere/silk blend tissue scarf (MSRP $98) marked down to a penny on the sticker, but when it scanned it came up as $15. I pushed back on the penny price twice and the SA couldn't give it to me for the sticker price, since it rang up higher. I still bought it anyway since the lowest I've seen those scarves go are $40 (and if lucky to find a color I like in CTR, then $30).

Very YMMV sort of thing I'm sure.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Snagged this Marc Jacobs Collection bag for $239 from $1600. It's super cute, but don't personally want to spend the money on it, so offered it up to my mom, who will be taking it off my hands.




Beautiful bag! I would like to get the UPC for this bag. Thanks.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

thruhvnseyes said:


> beautiful bag! I would like to get the upc for this bag. Thanks.


----------



## lms910

For anyone that liked the Lanvin, I will be returning it today. It stinks like mothballs!! And the condition is pretty banged up.  I tried some leather cleaner and airing it out last night and no such luck on either front...





Interior has some spots too. 

Let me know if you are interested and I can hold it for you!


----------



## peacelovesequin

lms910 said:


> For anyone that liked the Lanvin, I will be returning it today. It stinks like mothballs!! And the condition is pretty banged up.  I tried some leather cleaner and airing it out last night and no such luck on either front...
> 
> View attachment 3243956
> View attachment 3243958
> 
> 
> Interior has some spots too.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested and I can hold it for you!



It's such a beautiful bag though. Did you try dryer sheets or Febreze?


----------



## bakeacookie

lms910 said:


> For anyone that liked the Lanvin, I will be returning it today. It stinks like mothballs!! And the condition is pretty banged up.  I tried some leather cleaner and airing it out last night and no such luck on either front...
> 
> View attachment 3243956
> View attachment 3243958
> 
> 
> Interior has some spots too.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested and I can hold it for you!




Ugh. That sounds like someone kept it and tried to sell it and returned it at the end of 90 days. 

Bummer that it didn't work out for you!


----------



## bakeacookie

Yesterday at Beverly Center, spotted the yellow and pink petal totes. Some other Longchamp bags were there, but nothin memorable. They had a pink mini Moschino draw string bag for $447ish. 

Clothing and shoes were just okay, no finds stood out, prices weren't that low yet. Lots of anniversary sale AGLs in different sizes. 

Barbour women's tops were seen, some Belfast men's jackets but in a larger size 50, waxed canvas and leather. 

It was so chaotic there! Lol. My first time to Beverly Connection, it's so hectic like metro pointe but smaller.


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> Yesterday at Beverly Center, spotted the yellow and pink petal totes. Some other Longchamp bags were there, but nothin memorable. They had a pink mini Moschino draw string bag for $447ish.
> 
> Clothing and shoes were just okay, no finds stood out, prices weren't that low yet. Lots of anniversary sale AGLs in different sizes.
> 
> Barbour women's tops were seen, some Belfast men's jackets but in a larger size 50, waxed canvas and leather.
> 
> It was so chaotic there! Lol. My first time to Beverly Connection, it's so hectic like metro pointe but smaller.



I've never been to this location but always have wanted to. Does it carry good stuff like Metro Pointe even though it's smaller?


----------



## bakeacookie

meowmix318 said:


> I've never been to this location but always have wanted to. Does it carry good stuff like Metro Pointe even though it's smaller?



I think they do but it most likely goes fast. They have a dedicated designer area, like metro pointe, albeit smaller. Same with shoes, area for designer shoes. I did go later in the afternoon, so not sure if I had gone when it was picked over or not. 

Spotted several Ferragamos, but not the style with the bow that I was looking for. So they do get coveted brands for sure.


----------



## peacelovesequin

bakeacookie said:


> Yesterday at Beverly Center, spotted the yellow and pink petal totes. Some other Longchamp bags were there, but nothin memorable. They had a pink mini Moschino draw string bag for $447ish.
> 
> Clothing and shoes were just okay, no finds stood out, prices weren't that low yet. Lots of anniversary sale AGLs in different sizes.
> 
> Barbour women's tops were seen, some Belfast men's jackets but in a larger size 50, waxed canvas and leather.
> 
> It was so chaotic there! Lol. My first time to Beverly Connection, it's so hectic like metro pointe but smaller.



Any limited LC editions or leather bags?


----------



## bakeacookie

peacelovesequin said:


> Any limited LC editions or leather bags?



Just the petal tote in pink petals and yellow. The only leather bag that stands out is the imprinted gold tote, it's the pattern of the lining of the horse quilted like lining but embossed on the leather. There were green suede bags too, and a velvety circle pattern clutch. They were all together on a shelf.


----------



## peacelovesequin

bakeacookie said:


> Just the petal tote in pink petals and yellow. The only leather bag that stands out is the imprinted gold tote, it's the pattern of the lining of the horse quilted like lining but embossed on the leather. There were green suede bags too, and a velvety circle pattern clutch. They were all together on a shelf.



Thanks for the intel bakeacookie!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Mackage Leather Zip Folding Corners Tote: http://******/1ZtWjyv (LINK) 
On sale for $249.97.


----------



## vt2159

Even thought this is a Rack thread, I thought I would share my Nordstrom find. I got this large pashli bag at Nordstrom for 389.98 + tax, so it is 60% off the originally price $975.  It is a great price, and I do love the pashli style.  

What do you all think?

It is a little big for my everyday use, so I may end up returning it tomorrow.  If you are interested, pm me and I can try to put it on hold for you to call and get them to ship to you.


----------



## lms910

vt2159 said:


> Even thought this is a Rack thread, I thought I would share my Nordstrom find. I got this large pashli bag at Nordstrom for 389.98 + tax, so it is 60% off the originally price $975.  It is a great price, and I do love the pashli style.
> 
> What do you all think?
> View attachment 3244183




Love it! I think this was the anniversary sale one.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

vt2159 said:


> Even thought this is a Rack thread, I thought I would share my Nordstrom find. I got this large pashli bag at Nordstrom for 389.98 + tax, so it is 60% off the originally price $975.  It is a great price, and I do love the pashli style.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> It is a little big for my everyday use, so I may end up returning it tomorrow.  If you are interested, pm me and I can try to put it on hold for you to call and get them to ship to you.
> 
> View attachment 3244183




Absolutely love this!!


----------



## Michelle1x

bargainhunter95 said:


> In case anyone is interested.
> I didn't know there is a Rebecca Minkoff collection. Look at that retail price!



Yeah there is a Rebecca Minkoff store near me and they feature the whole "Rebecca Minkoff Collection".  Prior to the big recession RM was a high end brand, but changed their focus to midrange in the recession.

The only designer I can think of who successfully sells high and midrange bags is Marc Jacobs.  

She has a few like this with fur, and if you get caught carrying one of those around here, Peta is on your tail.


----------



## luckyblackdress

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today. PM me for location
> Celine sunglasses
> View attachment 3243329
> 
> View attachment 3243330
> 
> View attachment 3243331


omg! I love the large Celine sunglasses, they remind me of a (small) version of the Mcqueen visors that came out a couple of years ago.  I assume they're in HI.  I'll have to check out my local store before I try a charge/send.  For about 8 years now, I've stuck by aviators - I'm not sure if I'm ready to see myself in something different again, yet.


----------



## yakusoku.af

luckyblackdress said:


> omg! I love the large Celine sunglasses, they remind me of a (small) version of the Mcqueen visors that came out a couple of years ago.  I assume they're in HI.  I'll have to check out my local store before I try a charge/send.  For about 8 years now, I've stuck by aviators - I'm not sure if I'm ready to see myself in something different again, yet.




They also had a blue lens version that I didn't take a picture of. They were too dramatic for me, hopefully they have one at your store so you can try them on. I didn't even think they were Celine when I picked them up. 

On a side note, if anyone sees Dior So Real sunglasses in any color can you let me know? I know another member found them awhile back but it was an assorted SKU.


----------



## sparksfly

SA confirmed next CTR in February will include blue tags.

Burberry sweater:






Burberry Trench: 





It's super lightweight so I didn't think it was worth the price. 

Prada booties:







Dior:


----------



## sparksfly

Burberry men's wool sweater:





Bought this Tahari leather jacket for $35:



I'm not sure if I'll keep the leather jacket. What do you guys think of the color?


----------



## JNH14

sparksfly said:


> Burberry men's wool sweater:
> View attachment 3244469
> 
> View attachment 3244470
> 
> 
> Bought this Tahari leather jacket for $35:
> View attachment 3244472
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll keep the leather jacket. What do you guys think of the color?




I love it-you can wear it with anything as a neutral! Peach looks great with navy, brown, grey, cream, white, etc.


----------



## buyingpig

sparksfly said:


> SA confirmed next CTR in February will include blue tags.
> 
> Burberry sweater:
> 
> View attachment 3244448
> 
> View attachment 3244449
> 
> 
> Burberry Trench:
> 
> View attachment 3244454
> 
> View attachment 3244455
> 
> It's super lightweight so I didn't think it was worth the price.
> 
> Prada booties:
> View attachment 3244459
> 
> View attachment 3244461
> 
> View attachment 3244462
> 
> 
> Dior:
> View attachment 3244463
> 
> View attachment 3244464



Thank you for sharing. Sent you a message.


----------



## peacelovesequin

sparksfly said:


> Burberry men's wool sweater:
> View attachment 3244469
> 
> View attachment 3244470
> 
> 
> Bought this Tahari leather jacket for $35:
> View attachment 3244472
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll keep the leather jacket. What do you guys think of the color?



Thanks for sharing your finds! 
The color is beautiful. The leather looks so soft!


----------



## bakeacookie

sparksfly said:


> Burberry men's wool sweater:
> View attachment 3244469
> 
> View attachment 3244470
> 
> 
> Bought this Tahari leather jacket for $35:
> View attachment 3244472
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll keep the leather jacket. What do you guys think of the color?



The leather jacket is so soft looking and the color is a good color! It would go with many things. 

The Burberry jacket is only that expensive because it's Burberry London.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

vt2159 said:


> Even thought this is a Rack thread, I thought I would share my Nordstrom find. I got this large pashli bag at Nordstrom for 389.98 + tax, so it is 60% off the originally price $975.  It is a great price, and I do love the pashli style.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> It is a little big for my everyday use, so I may end up returning it tomorrow.  If you are interested, pm me and I can try to put it on hold for you to call and get them to ship to you.
> 
> View attachment 3244183




That's a great price. It was a Anniversary bag and I got it as a work bag because it fits my laptop.


----------



## sparksfly

bakeacookie said:


> The leather jacket is so soft looking and the color is a good color! It would go with many things.
> 
> 
> 
> The Burberry jacket is only that expensive because it's Burberry London.




It's this jacket/color:





Yeah that's what I figured. Didn't feel like the classic trenches though.


----------



## vt2159

sparksfly said:


> It's this jacket/color:
> View attachment 3244501
> 
> View attachment 3244503
> 
> 
> Yeah that's what I figured. Didn't feel like the classic trenches though.


Very cool jacket, especially the back, and I love the color.


----------



## applecidered

sparksfly said:


> Burberry men's wool sweater:
> View attachment 3244469
> 
> View attachment 3244470
> 
> 
> Bought this Tahari leather jacket for $35:
> View attachment 3244472
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll keep the leather jacket. What do you guys think of the color?


I'd keep the leather jacket for $35 (assuming it's real leather). But I would consider sewing the back flap closed, seems a bit trendy for it to be open.


----------



## bakeacookie

sparksfly said:


> It's this jacket/color:
> View attachment 3244501
> 
> View attachment 3244503
> 
> 
> Yeah that's what I figured. Didn't feel like the classic trenches though.



That's cute! Is it real leather? If it is, it's a great deal!


----------



## sparksfly

bakeacookie said:


> That's cute! Is it real leather? If it is, it's a great deal!




Yeah the tag said its real leather. For that price I couldn't leave it.


----------



## bakeacookie

sparksfly said:


> Yeah the tag said its real leather. For that price I couldn't leave it.



Definitely worth it! I love the color and the cut makes it unique. Great find!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

sparksfly said:


> SA confirmed next CTR in February will include blue tags.
> 
> Burberry sweater:
> 
> View attachment 3244448
> 
> View attachment 3244449
> 
> 
> Burberry Trench:
> 
> View attachment 3244454
> 
> View attachment 3244455
> 
> It's super lightweight so I didn't think it was worth the price.
> 
> Prada booties:
> View attachment 3244459
> 
> View attachment 3244461
> 
> View attachment 3244462
> 
> 
> Dior:
> View attachment 3244463
> 
> View attachment 3244464




Dying to find them as well. Love the sunglasses but for nearly $600? No way! Haha.


----------



## seton

peacelovesequin said:


> Any limited LC editions or leather bags?



I just noticed ur siggie. Check the Wayne NJ NR for Gatsby bags.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Picked up these Akris tops for about $30 each:






Akris Punto Karla Trouser for $40. Still sold at Saks:




Red Valentino dress for $29 from $795



Herve Leger Novia Dress $186 from $1240


----------



## vesperholly

bakeacookie said:


> Just the petal tote in pink petals and yellow. The only leather bag that stands out is the imprinted gold tote, it's the pattern of the lining of the horse quilted like lining but embossed on the leather. There were green suede bags too, and a velvety circle pattern clutch. They were all together on a shelf.



The Darshan canvas totes (all flowers) or the one with three petals and "Longchamp"? Darshan is pretty old!


----------



## bakeacookie

vesperholly said:


> The Darshan canvas totes (all flowers) or the one with three petals and "Longchamp"? Darshan is pretty old!




All petals. Yellow and pink at Beverly Center, small and medium/large tote. Even an open top tote. This is old! It was when I started getting into Longchamp. Wonder where these all came from. 

Hoping to find blue petals, UPC would be helpful, as I'm not sure if I can make it to reported locations.  

Has anyone spotted any other LE Longchamp, besides various colors of Great Wall of China and the petals/Darshan?


----------



## IStuckACello

Great Wall bag.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

I just returned a Great Wall LC bag to Colma this evening. It was a bit smaller than I wanted.


----------



## meowmix318

sparksfly said:


> SA confirmed next CTR in February will include blue tags.
> 
> Burberry sweater:
> 
> View attachment 3244448
> 
> View attachment 3244449
> 
> 
> Burberry Trench:
> 
> View attachment 3244454
> 
> View attachment 3244455
> 
> It's super lightweight so I didn't think it was worth the price.
> 
> Prada booties:
> View attachment 3244459
> 
> View attachment 3244461
> 
> View attachment 3244462
> 
> 
> Dior:
> View attachment 3244463
> 
> View attachment 3244464



Excellent Intel regarding blue tags included in the next ctr sale


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> Picked up these Akris tops for about $30 each:
> 
> View attachment 3244676
> 
> View attachment 3244677
> 
> 
> Akris Punto Karla Trouser for $40. Still sold at Saks:
> 
> View attachment 3244691
> 
> 
> Red Valentino dress for $29 from $795
> View attachment 3244692
> 
> 
> Herve Leger Novia Dress $186 from $1240
> View attachment 3244694



Do you have the skull for the Herve Leger dress?


----------



## IStuckACello

elisainthecity said:


> I just returned a Great Wall LC bag to Colma this evening. It was a bit smaller than I wanted.




Lol so that was you! I was wondering how Colma managed to get one...


----------



## PetiteFromSF

IStuckACello said:


> Lol so that was you! I was wondering how Colma managed to get one...



Lol yes. I PM'ed someone here in the same area, but I guess it was never claimed. I asked the store manager if they ever got any LC bags, and she said they got bags a month ago but not recently.


----------



## julemakeup

hellokimmiee said:


> Red Valentino dress for $29 from $795
> View attachment 3244692



Love this dress and what an awesome price!!  Do you mind taking a picture of the tag? I'd love to find find as well [emoji4] TIA!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

seton said:


> I just noticed ur siggie. Check the Wayne NJ NR for Gatsby bags.




Yes! Thank you so much. Do you remember what colors they had?!


----------



## sparksfly

meowmix318 said:


> Excellent Intel regarding blue tags included in the next ctr sale




Some women was debating on buying a necklace so the sales associate was like "if you wait until February and it's still here the clear the rack is 25% off red and blue tags" I was actually surprised it was blue tags.


----------



## bakeacookie

Maybe this is a thing now? Red and blue tags, otherwise blue tags sit until they become red tags. 

Though that other turquoise-y blue needs to look more green than blue so people don't get confused.


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> Maybe this is a thing now? Red and blue tags, otherwise blue tags sit until they become red tags.
> 
> Though that other turquoise-y blue needs to look more green than blue so people don't get confused.



I agree with needing to changethe othrr colored tag.  And perhaps you are right about why they added blue tags to the ctr sale.


----------



## hellokimmiee

meowmix318 said:


> do you have the skull for the herve leger dress?




612000378159



julemakeup said:


> love this dress and what an awesome price!!  Do you mind taking a picture of the tag? I'd love to find find as well [emoji4] tia!!




8051274138601


----------



## seton

peacelovesequin said:


> Yes! Thank you so much. Do you remember what colors they had?!



there were 2 there. one was green?


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> 612000378159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8051274138601



Thank you very much


----------



## vt2159

Saw these this morning. Not sure if there are any Lilly Pulitzer fans out there, and saw a fun Kate Spade clutch.


----------



## vt2159

I found these two Burberry Brit pieces today during a trip that was supposed to be only returns 




http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## vesperholly

bakeacookie said:


> All petals. Yellow and pink at Beverly Center, small and medium/large tote. Even an open top tote. This is old! It was when I started getting into Longchamp. Wonder where these all came from.
> 
> Hoping to find blue petals, UPC would be helpful, as I'm not sure if I can make it to reported locations.
> 
> Has anyone spotted any other LE Longchamp, besides various colors of Great Wall of China and the petals/Darshan?



Oh wow! I got a pink long-handled small LP at Off Fifth like 3 years ago! Haven't seen it since, though I did run into a tote at TJMaxx once. It's such a pretty bag but I wish it was nylon, not canvas. I didn't know they made it in blue.


----------



## sparksfly

vt2159 said:


> I found these two Burberry Brit pieces today during a trip that was supposed to be only returns
> View attachment 3245473
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245474
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Could I have the sku for the Burberry jacket?


----------



## buyingpig

vt2159 said:


> I found these two Burberry Brit pieces today during a trip that was supposed to be only returns
> View attachment 3245473
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245474
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



lol.. happens to me all the time. Leaving NR empty handed is actually a win for me.


----------



## Michelle1x

I struck out today but I did notice inventory tags around.  They must be taking inventory soon, which usually means no new stock until that is over.


----------



## bakeacookie

buyingpig said:


> lol.. happens to me all the time. Leaving NR empty handed is actually a win for me.



 [emoji23] +1



Michelle1x said:


> I struck out today but I did notice inventory tags around.  They must be taking inventory soon, which usually means no new stock until that is over.




The website indicates inventory is on the 19th for racks in So Cal. They'll be closing early tomorrow.


----------



## bakeacookie

vesperholly said:


> Oh wow! I got a pink long-handled small LP at Off Fifth like 3 years ago! Haven't seen it since, though I did run into a tote at TJMaxx once. It's such a pretty bag but I wish it was nylon, not canvas. I didn't know they made it in blue.




I believe there is a blue one, it's like blueish green and I stupidly passed on it years ago when it was on sale at my local rack. Someone's seen it recently but when I called they said they couldn't find it. 

I miss the days where I didn't have to race so many people for refurbished or brand stuff.


----------



## hellokimmiee

vt2159 said:


> I found these two Burberry Brit pieces today during a trip that was supposed to be only returns
> View attachment 3245473
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245474
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Awesome finds!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Hello everyone. Just posted some UPC's for Longchamp bags in the UPC thread. 

*Styles*: LE Great Wall (Travel Size), Balzane Paille and  Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie Bag.

*Spotted*: LM Cuir in gold. Kate Moss x LC.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michelle1x said:


> I struck out today but I did notice inventory tags around.  They must be taking inventory soon, which usually means no new stock until that is over.



Inventory is tomorrow. 

My store had the following sign: "_Nordstrom Rack will close early at 6pm on January 19 due to: Inventory._"


----------



## peacelovesequin

bakeacookie said:


> All petals. Yellow and pink at Beverly Center, small and medium/large tote. Even an open top tote. This is old! It was when I started getting into Longchamp. Wonder where these all came from.
> 
> Hoping to find blue petals, UPC would be helpful, as I'm not sure if I can make it to reported locations.
> 
> Has anyone spotted any other LE Longchamp, besides various colors of Great Wall of China and the petals/Darshan?



My NR never gets LC and had a major shipment in tonight. I was overjoyed. Most of the styles were from older seasons though.


----------



## bakeacookie

peacelovesequin said:


> My NR never gets LC and had a major shipment in tonight. I was overjoyed. Most of the styles were from older seasons though.




The Neo Fantasie you posted is gorgeous! I have it in black. 

The LC at my rack gets picked quickly. If these showed up, they'd be gone by the end of the day. 

But yay! Don't know where these LC are coming from but I'm happy! I love these special ones !


----------



## lvlouis

peacelovesequin said:


> Hello everyone. Just posted some UPC's for Longchamp bags in the UPC thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Styles*: LE Great Wall (Travel Size), Balzane Paille and  Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spotted*: LM Cuir in gold. Kate Moss x LC.




What is the upc thread?


----------



## applecidered

I decided to price adjust the Nordstrom cashmere/silk scarf that should've been a penny, and the guy took it 

Here's the UPC for those interested. Good luck!

Off topic, I love to play "guess the price" with my husband, and he did a double take on the tag.


----------



## peacelovesequin

lvlouis said:


> What is the upc thread?




Nordstrom Rack UPC Thread http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/nordstrom-rack-upc-thread-930431.html

It's a thread to share NR UPC's.


----------



## peacelovesequin

applecidered said:


> I decided to price adjust the Nordstrom cashmere/silk scarf that should've been a penny, and the guy took it
> 
> Here's the UPC for those interested. Good luck!
> 
> Off topic, I love to play "guess the price" with my husband, and he did a double take on the tag.




I'm happy they honored the price! #PennyPrize


----------



## peacelovesequin

bakeacookie said:


> The Neo Fantasie you posted is gorgeous! I have it in black.
> 
> The LC at my rack gets picked quickly. If these showed up, they'd be gone by the end of the day.
> 
> But yay! Don't know where these LC are coming from but I'm happy! I love these special ones !




I had to do a double take when I saw the LC wall. I was in shock! 

I left it (Neo Fantasie) behind. Now I'm having second thoughts, ha ha.

I agree. I wonder if these were in a warehouse and they needed to get rid of them.


----------



## chloefinds

peacelovesequin said:


> Inventory is tomorrow.
> 
> My store had the following sign: "_Nordstrom Rack will close early at 6pm on January 19 due to: Inventory._"



Does that mean that the stores are getting a bunch of new inventory? or marking down


----------



## IStuckACello

chloefinds said:


> Does that mean that the stores are getting a bunch of new inventory? or marking down




No, not at all. They're taking count of what they have to update their systems. They should have stopped getting new shipments in for days leading up to it.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I got these a while ago. It was a lucky day for me


----------



## anabanana745

applecidered said:


> I decided to price adjust the Nordstrom cashmere/silk scarf that should've been a penny, and the guy took it
> 
> Here's the UPC for those interested. Good luck!
> 
> Off topic, I love to play "guess the price" with my husband, and he did a double take on the tag.




How does the whole penny sale thing work? I always thought the penny stuff had another price on the tag and it just rings up as a penny at random. Is that not the case? And if it is, how would you go about identifying those items?


----------



## mharri20

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I got these a while ago. It was a lucky day for me



Those are amazing! You definitely had a lucky day! I'm loving the Louboutins I spy in the background


----------



## meowmix318

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I got these a while ago. It was a lucky day for me



Wow congrats!


----------



## mrs.hu

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I got these a while ago. It was a lucky day for me




Wow that is amazing!!! What a great price!! Fabulous find. Congrats!


----------



## applecidered

anabanana745 said:


> How does the whole penny sale thing work? I always thought the penny stuff had another price on the tag and it just rings up as a penny at random. Is that not the case? And if it is, how would you go about identifying those items?


I think it's totally random.


----------



## peacelovesequin

anabanana745 said:


> How does the whole penny sale thing work? I always thought the penny stuff had another price on the tag and it just rings up as a penny at random. Is that not the case? And if it is, how would you go about identifying those items?






applecidered said:


> I think it's totally random.



I agree applecidered!


----------



## Fgl11

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I got these a while ago. It was a lucky day for me




Love them! Which location had these??


----------



## peacelovesequin

Fgl11 said:


> Love them! Which location had these??




The UPC she shared is searchable. I would call around and see if any stores have them! 

Also, make sure the SA is searching with the "similar UPC" option. It will give the SA the option to search other colors/sizes.


----------



## nikksterxx

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I got these a while ago. It was a lucky day for me




Omg congrats! So jealous! I see Louboutins in the back too! What location is this?


----------



## nikksterxx

peacelovesequin said:


> The UPC she shared is searchable. I would call around and see if any stores have them!
> 
> Also, make sure the SA is searching with the "similar UPC" option. It will give the SA the option to search other colors/sizes.




Can you search the UPC codes online to see where they have them?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I got these a while ago. It was a lucky day for me




So jealous! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

peacelovesequin said:


> The UPC she shared is searchable. I would call around and see if any stores have them!
> 
> Also, make sure the SA is searching with the "similar UPC" option. It will give the SA the option to search other colors/sizes.



No luck for 5/5.5 around the SF Bay Area :rain:
Extremely lucky to find the box as well!


----------



## Fgl11

peacelovesequin said:


> The UPC she shared is searchable. I would call around and see if any stores have them!
> 
> Also, make sure the SA is searching with the "similar UPC" option. It will give the SA the option to search other colors/sizes.




Ok - thanks!!


----------



## itsmree

chloefinds said:


> Does that mean that the stores are getting a bunch of new inventory? or marking down


i spoke to one of the employees last week and she said we should all see more merchandise in the coming weeks. she said that since inventory was close, the stores were not getting lots of merchandise in.


----------



## Michelle1x

itsmree said:


> i spoke to one of the employees last week and she said we should all see more merchandise in the coming weeks. she said that since inventory was close, the stores were not getting lots of merchandise in.



Makes sense because I totally struck out yesterday, which is unusual for me.  It looked like what was there, had been there for weeks.

Starting around President's day is when the really great stuff shows up and Easter is when you can get all kinds of things for $5.  That is the pattern, IIRC.


----------



## jessl

Just picked up this Burberry scarf, price was marked $190 but it rang up at $71 




Also had a question for you all... I was reading back through some old posts and saw a bunch about PAs during CTR. Can someone explain how that works, do they have a PA policy within a certain time window of your purchase or do they just adjust if they still have that item in stock? TIA!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Does anyone know how NR deals with damages? I got a small extra discount on a dress with some pulls on it before at the Union Square location in NYC. I had a similar situation at the Chicago State Street store and they were hellbent that they never additionally markdown for damages.


----------



## bakeacookie

It's also a varied response. I've gotten an offer for 10% off, to "well, it is already discounted designer merchandise" and no offers. 

I have to love an item to ask for a discount on damages, or know how to fix it.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I got the Valentinos in the San Leandro Rack in the bay area.


----------



## afsweet

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Does anyone know how NR deals with damages? I got a small extra discount on a dress with some pulls on it before at the Union Square location in NYC. I had a similar situation at the Chicago State Street store and they were hellbent that they never additionally markdown for damages.


 
I bought a pair of burberry boots that looked a bit worn, but they insisted that it was just the style and wouldn't discount it, so I didn't fight them over it. I also saw a man ask for a discount on a pair of cufflinks because something was broken or missing, and the employee refused. I always think it's best to ask (other discount stores like Marshalls will do 10% off), but don't be surprised if NR says no.


----------



## peacelovesequin

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Does anyone know how NR deals with damages? I got a small extra discount on a dress with some pulls on it before at the Union Square location in NYC. I had a similar situation at the Chicago State Street store and they were hellbent that they never additionally markdown for damages.




The most I've gotten is 15% or free shipping (Charge-send)


----------



## TinksDelite

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Does anyone know how NR deals with damages? I got a small extra discount on a dress with some pulls on it before at the Union Square location in NYC. I had a similar situation at the Chicago State Street store and they were hellbent that they never additionally markdown for damages.


 
I got the "its already discounted" but they did take it back to alterations for a quick fix.. ended up ringing as .01 so I won all around!


----------



## krissa

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Does anyone know how NR deals with damages? I got a small extra discount on a dress with some pulls on it before at the Union Square location in NYC. I had a similar situation at the Chicago State Street store and they were hellbent that they never additionally markdown for damages.



Ymmv.


----------



## applecidered

I was told the most an SA can do is 10% without aa king the store manager. I was offered a free charge send as well. IMO that's not much of a discount for something with a hole in it or an obvious mark.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Some recent penny finds


----------



## gquinn

gquinn said:


> I know this has been asked before but has anyone been successful with getting a PA on an item that has been marked down to a penny?




Update: I was able to get a price adjustment! The SA asked the manager and she asked if it was within 7 days (which it was) and just said it's my lucky day.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Some recent penny finds



Dayum. Which NR do you go to?


----------



## ag681

Got these Vince slides for a penny and it was a total surprised


----------



## ag681

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I got the Valentinos in the San Leandro Rack in the bay area.



So LUCKY!! I was just there on vacation and stopped by that store! Found some good deals!!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

One of my fave things to do is to go to NR in different cities, since the ones in NYC generally suck and anything good gets snapped up ASAP. The MJ bag earlier I got at the NR on State Street in Chicago; all the below are from the one on Mag Mile. Mag Mile location is better for clothes; State Street for shoes/bags. 

Current Elliott top $17.70




Joie Skirt $9.93




Chantelle Bra $31.97. Bought this in navy - it was only half off, but I own the same bra already in red and love it!




T Alexander Wang Pants $29.90




T Alexander Wang Tee $16.50


----------



## gquinn

My price adjusted penny finds... 

Love Moschino dress, retails approx $650 (I actually bought this dress several months ago and then returned it, only to find it again but for a penny!) Also found these Aquatalia "Whistler" sandals for a penny. I thought they looked a bit mature but then I tried them on and they are crazy comfy and cute on. Also, the quilting reminds me of Chanel[emoji7]



Before I left the store I did some quick rummaging and found this Free People romper for a penny too[emoji41]


----------



## gquinn

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Some recent penny finds



Wow! It's so rare to find items that actually are tagged a penny! Good eye!



ag681 said:


> Got these Vince slides for a penny and it was a total surprised




Nice! Those look super comfy too.


----------



## gquinn

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I got these a while ago. It was a lucky day for me




Incredible! I love seeing all the rockstud finds at the Rack. Gives me hope that I will find a pair one day also. Enjoy those beauties!


----------



## gquinn

Even though stores are doing inventory, my store was putting out brand new direct transfers. I scooped up these TB Derby boots ($159) and Gabby flats ($84), red tags.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

The penny finds I found recently were not tagged a penny. I actually found a pair of shoes yesterday and the associate rang them up about five times (came up at a penny each time) and then called the manager to report that she was selling a penny item. That never happened before.


----------



## Cthai

Valentino l'amour red dress

Will be returning this today .. It's a size8 which was a little lose on me, and also the collar doesn't have the lace with white it's just all red. Let me know if anyone is interested


----------



## vesperholly

bakeacookie said:


> I believe there is a blue one, it's like blueish green and I stupidly passed on it years ago when it was on sale at my local rack. Someone's seen it recently but when I called they said they couldn't find it.
> 
> I miss the days where I didn't have to race so many people for refurbished or brand stuff.



Are you sure you're not thinking of the blue/green from their Orchideal line? I believe this was LE the year before Darshan. They pop up on ebay every now and then.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Congrats on the penny finds everyone! [emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## tiby321

gquinn said:


> Even though stores are doing inventory, my store was putting out brand new direct transfers. I scooped up these TB Derby boots ($159) and Gabby flats ($84), red tags.
> 
> View attachment 3246789




Love the boots, can you please post the upc? Thank you.


----------



## Amycoco

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3247074
> View attachment 3247075
> 
> 
> Valentino l'amour red dress
> 
> Will be returning this today .. It's a size8 which was a little lose on me, and also the collar doesn't have the lace with white it's just all red. Let me know if anyone is interested




I just DM you. Thanks


----------



## itsmree

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3247074
> View attachment 3247075
> 
> 
> Valentino l'amour red dress
> 
> Will be returning this today .. It's a size8 which was a little lose on me, and also the collar doesn't have the lace with white it's just all red. Let me know if anyone is interested


would love to know the store!!


----------



## JNH14

Am going to Oahu and Maui-would whomever lives there please bounce back with the best NR's to visit while there, please?


----------



## itsmree

(hope this is okay to post) i found this Marc Jacobs 1984 Satchel for 224 (retail 1400) last month, i wanted to love it, I really did, but i just don't and i dont want to keep it, just to keep it. It is a little too structured for my more casual style. I will be returning it to my local RACK today


----------



## Amycoco

itsmree said:


> (hope this is okay to post) i found this Marc Jacobs 1984 Satchel for 224 (retail 1400) last month, i wanted to love it, I really did, but i just don't and i dont want to keep it, just to keep it. It is a little too structured for my more casual style. I will be returning it to my local RACK today




Which rack? Can u DM me please. Thanks


----------



## bakeacookie

vesperholly said:


> Are you sure you're not thinking of the blue/green from their Orchideal line? I believe this was LE the year before Darshan. They pop up on ebay every now and then.




That's the one I'm thinking about. Lol. Thought someone posted here that there's a blue one out there of the pink petals bag but maybe they meant this one.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

itsmree said:


> (hope this is okay to post) i found this Marc Jacobs 1984 Satchel for 224 (retail 1400) last month, i wanted to love it, I really did, but i just don't and i dont want to keep it, just to keep it. It is a little too structured for my more casual style. I will be returning it to my local RACK today




Another Tpf'er was interested in this bag last month but I don't recall who it was. She found the smaller version for a lot more and was waiting.


----------



## yakusoku.af

JNH14 said:


> Am going to Oahu and Maui-would whomever lives there please bounce back with the best NR's to visit while there, please?




There is currently only 1 NR on Oahu at Ward Centers. They are building another one but it's not set to open for a few more months.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Nothing exciting today 
Spotted a few Burberry bracelets in the jewelry case. The ones with the price tags I could see were $199.97


----------



## itsmree

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Another Tpf'er was interested in this bag last month but I don't recall who it was. She found the smaller version for a lot more and was waiting.


A tpf'er called and was able to snag it. It went to a good home


----------



## Giosach

It was me.  I bought a smaller one a few weeks ago for $249.


----------



## Giosach

itsmree said:


> (hope this is okay to post) i found this Marc Jacobs 1984 Satchel for 224 (retail 1400) last month, i wanted to love it, I really did, but i just don't and i dont want to keep it, just to keep it. It is a little too structured for my more casual style. I will be returning it to my local RACK today



I bought this smaller one for $249...


----------



## peacelovesequin

kema042290 said:


> Anyone have a new upc for the Longchamp cuir thanks



*UPDATE! *
Another member just posted the UPC's for Red and Bilberry in the UPC thread!


----------



## itsmree

Giosach said:


> I bought this smaller one for $249...


i think i would like the smaller a million times better, this one was just too big and structured for me


----------



## JNH14

yakusoku.af said:


> There is currently only 1 NR on Oahu at Ward Centers. They are building another one but it's not set to open for a few more months.




Thanks for the info!  I'm assuming no Rack on Maui then...


----------



## LuxeDeb

I just scored my first penny items! I'm so excited I can hardly stand it. I'll post pics tonight. It's the same M Missoni coin purse shoppinggalny got & a pretty pair of SJP heels!


----------



## gquinn

LuxeDeb said:


> I just scored my first penny items! I'm so excited I can hardly stand it. I'll post pics tonight. It's the same M Missoni coin purse shoppinggalny got & a pretty pair of SJP heels!




Congrats! Oooh can't wait to see!


----------



## gquinn

tiby321 said:


> Love the boots, can you please post the upc? Thank you.




Done! I posted in the UPC thread.


----------



## yakusoku.af

JNH14 said:


> Thanks for the info!  I'm assuming no Rack on Maui then...




Yup no rack on Maui!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Giosach said:


> It was me.  I bought a smaller one a few weeks ago for $249.




Nice! I'm glad you were able to get it for a good price.


----------



## kema042290

peacelovesequin said:


> *UPDATE! *
> Another member just posted the UPC's for Red and Bilberry in the UPC thread!



Thank you for thinking of me. I haven't been on pf lately. I'm gonna go to nr to see if they can look them up for me.


----------



## Giosach

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Nice! I'm glad you were able to get it for a good price.



Thanks.  I like the bag a lot.


----------



## peacelovesequin

kema042290 said:


> Thank you for thinking of me. I haven't been on pf lately. I'm gonna go to nr to see if they can look them up for me.




No problem. I hope you can track one down!


----------



## befrank

Sharing my Rack finds while on vacation in Scottsdale.
Joie Kayahna Romper, Orig $368, Rack $19.95 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ted Baker London Pitton Skort, Orig $325, Rack $48.75


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are my penny items! Only one was tagged a penny, the other I remember seeing posted as a penny & I double checked it on the Rack app.


----------



## peacelovesequin

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my penny items! Only one was tagged a penny, the other I remember seeing posted as a penny & I double checked it on the Rack app.
> 
> View attachment 3247727
> 
> View attachment 3247728
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247730
> 
> View attachment 3247732




Those heels are so cute! SJP always has the cutest colorways/styles.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love that Moschino dress!



gquinn said:


> My price adjusted penny finds...
> 
> Love Moschino dress, retails approx $650 (I actually bought this dress several months ago and then returned it, only to find it again but for a penny!) Also found these Aquatalia "Whistler" sandals for a penny. I thought they looked a bit mature but then I tried them on and they are crazy comfy and cute on. Also, the quilting reminds me of Chanel[emoji7]
> View attachment 3246786
> 
> 
> Before I left the store I did some quick rummaging and found this Free People romper for a penny too[emoji41]
> View attachment 3246787



Thanks!



gquinn said:


> Wow! It's so rare to find items that actually are tagged a penny! Good eye!
> 
> Nice! Those look super comfy too.



Congrats! :kiss:


LuxeDeb said:


> I just scored my first penny items! I'm so excited I can hardly stand it. I'll post pics tonight. It's the same M Missoni coin purse shoppinggalny got & a pretty pair of SJP heels!





LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my penny items! Only one was tagged a penny, the other I remember seeing posted as a penny & I double checked it on the Rack app.
> 
> View attachment 3247727
> 
> View attachment 3247728
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247730
> 
> View attachment 3247732


----------



## pecknnibble

Balenciaga transparent aviators $175






YSL ballet flats size 37.5 (mistagged for 6.5. These have been here forever and finally marked down! Too bad they're not my size bc the leather is super soft)





PM for location


----------



## bakeacookie

Love those Balenciaga sunnies, because I'm partial to anything with a B on them.


----------



## dorres

pecknnibble said:


> Balenciaga transparent aviators $175
> 
> View attachment 3248317
> View attachment 3248318
> View attachment 3248319
> 
> 
> YSL ballet flats size 37.5 (mistagged for 6.5. These have been here forever and finally marked down! Too bad they're not my size bc the leather is super soft)
> 
> View attachment 3248321
> View attachment 3248323
> 
> 
> PM for location




Sent you a Pm on ysl flats.


----------



## seton

I hope that *peacelovesequin* was able to get one of the longchamp gatsbys. I noticed that one of the 2 is now gone. Pic of the one left.

Other than the gatsby, there is one red Cosmo bag ($400) and one green patent Legende ($250) left.


----------



## itsmree

seton said:


> I hope that *peacelovesequin* was able to get one of the longchamp gatsbys. I noticed that one of the 2 is now gone. Pic of the one left.
> 
> Other than the gatsby, there is one red Cosmo bag ($400) and one green patent Legende ($250) left.


do you have a photo of the green one?


----------



## seton

itsmree said:


> do you have a photo of the green one?



Yes


----------



## peacelovesequin

seton said:


> I hope that *peacelovesequin* was able to get one of the longchamp gatsbys. I noticed that one of the 2 is now gone. Pic of the one left.
> 
> Other than the gatsby, there is one red Cosmo bag ($400) and one green patent Legende ($250) left.




I did seton, thank you so much (hugs and kisses). I'm in Gatsby heaven. I hope some more colors are floating around (especially for the price).


----------



## lms910

Anyone looking for a LBD!! Scored this one today.


----------



## Fgl11

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3249360
> View attachment 3249361
> 
> 
> Anyone looking for a LBD!! Scored this one today.




That's really pretty!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Oscar De La Renta Twist Front Top $19 from $990



Burberry Red Bridle Passport Holder $65


----------



## pecknnibble

Balenciaga strappy heels size 41
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also saw this Alexander Wang sneaker crossbody (~$330)



PM for location


----------



## vt2159

*UPDATE: It has been claimed and bought.  No more pm's please.*

Spotted: Chloe mini baylee. Pm for location.  It was still there when I left an hour ago.  The tag did not have a clearance sticker on it, so tag still says $750, and that is probably why it has not been bought yet.  Should be about $233.


----------



## vt2159

I saw that the Rack stores are carrying tons of these Eliza J dresses (so made for rack).  The price is about $55, and I saw this dress pop up online this morning for $16.80.  It has been sold out for a while; I remember wanting the white version originally and the blue just popped up this morning.   I had to talk to a store manager, but I got them to match the price with my screen shot of the dress up on the Rack online app!  I took the screen shot when there were still sizes available, so the manager said it was okay this one time because my screen shot had the time on top (policy is that the item still has to be available online).   I like Eliza J dresses because they make for great work dresses.

Here is the link to the dress in case anyone wants to see if their store will price match: https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...-sleeveless-floral-fit-flare-dress?color=NAVY


----------



## vt2159

I saw these rag & bone liam boots (size 7) this morning.  I planned on buying them, but then decided against it at the last moment, so I forgot about taking a photo of the UPC (darn!).  However, if anyone is interested, pm me for location.  I believe they were about $270.


----------



## krissa

vt2159 said:


> I saw that the Rack stores are carrying tons of these Eliza J dresses (so made for rack).  The price is about $55, and I saw this dress pop up online this morning for $16.80.  It has been sold out for a while; I remember wanting the white version originally and the blue just popped up this morning.   I had to talk to a store manager, but I got them to match the price with my screen shot of the dress up on the Rack online app!  I took the screen shot when there were still sizes available, so the manager said it was okay this one time because my screen shot had the time on top (policy is that the item still has to be available online).   I like Eliza J dresses because they make for great work dresses.
> 
> Here is the link to the dress in case anyone wants to see if their store will price match: https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...-sleeveless-floral-fit-flare-dress?color=NAVY
> 
> View attachment 3250589



Super cute! I discovered Eliza j during the dress sale and I love it. It doesn't necessarily mean it's made for the rack. It could just be overstock from nordstrom. The one I got during clear the rack was sold at bloomies and full line.


----------



## LoLaChoo

Does anyone know if the stores with price match with Nordstromrack.com? Found some cute shoes for my kiddo, but they are $10 cheaper online (and sold out). TIA!!


----------



## pecknnibble

LoLaChoo said:


> Does anyone know if the stores with price match with Nordstromrack.com? Found some cute shoes for my kiddo, but they are $10 cheaper online (and sold out). TIA!!




Yes they will. Just show them the price on NR.com


----------



## LoLaChoo

pecknnibble said:


> Yes they will. Just show them the price on NR.com




Thank you!! That makes me so excited!


----------



## baglover2013

vt2159 said:


> I saw that the Rack stores are carrying tons of these Eliza J dresses (so made for rack).  The price is about $55, and I saw this dress pop up online this morning for $16.80.  It has been sold out for a while; I remember wanting the white version originally and the blue just popped up this morning.   I had to talk to a store manager, but I got them to match the price with my screen shot of the dress up on the Rack online app!  I took the screen shot when there were still sizes available, so the manager said it was okay this one time because my screen shot had the time on top (policy is that the item still has to be available online).   I like Eliza J dresses because they make for great work dresses.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250589



OMG, I love her dresses. I have a bunch of her dresses in my closet. Anyone know how I can find a size 4 of this dress? My rack is such a pain and a mess to find anything decent.


----------



## vt2159

baglover2013 said:


> OMG, I love her dresses. I have a bunch of her dresses in my closet. Anyone know how I can find a size 4 of this dress? My rack is such a pain and a mess to find anything decent.


Here is the UPC for the dress: 688883599417

My local store still has two size 4, so pm me if you need a location for a search and send.

I have tons of Eliza J dresses as well.  It is my go-to work dress brand the last few years.  I am a big fan of floral dresses.


----------



## daisygrl

Found these two and posting them since they seem to be popular on PTF: Chloe and Valentino. Pm for location if interested. I got myself this cute Furstenberg skirt for $62. Cute cut and style.


----------



## krissa

daisygrl said:


> Found these two and posting them since they seem to be popular on PTF: Chloe and Valentino. Pm for location if interested. I got myself this cute Furstenberg skirt for $62. Cute cut and style.



I pm'ed you! I've been waiting for this purse forever. Never thought I'd see one at the rack. Did you put them on hold??


----------



## vt2159

Spotted these Longchamp bags this morning.  I am not sure which styles are popular, but I thought I would post in case anyone was interested.  Pm for location.


----------



## LoLaChoo

vt2159 said:


> Spotted these Longchamp bags this morning.  I am not sure which styles are popular, but I thought I would post in case anyone was interested.  Pm for location.
> 
> View attachment 3251389
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251390
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251391
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251392
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251394
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251395




Just pm'ed you! TIA!!


----------



## vt2159

LoLaChoo said:


> Just pm'ed you! TIA!!


Your inbox is full and I cannot pm you back!


----------



## LoLaChoo

vt2159 said:


> Your inbox is full and I cannot pm you back!




Yikes! Just cleaned it out. Thanks again!


----------



## peacelovesequin

ISO: Longchamp Gatsby in these colors. Please PM me if you see one!


----------



## smalls

I found these Tom Ford sunnies on sale today for $99.97.  I will post the pic also in the UPC thread.


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> I found these Tom Ford sunnies on sale today for $99.97.  I will post the pic also in the UPC thread.



Here is a pic of the front


----------



## smalls

I also found this little movado bold for $135.


----------



## LoLaChoo

Found these awesome Alice and Olivia pumps. If the heel wasn't as tall, they would have been mine! Let me know if interested.


----------



## gquinn

Spent $0.05 at NR today! I was nervous about buying just penny items as I usually buy other higher priced items at the same time but the SA was nice.  She did say that they should have been pulled off the floor though. All items were assorted UPCs from online returns. 

Rebecca Taylor leather trim dress, retail $495




Debbie Shuchat dress, retail $195




Donna Morgan dress, retail $189



Hudson "Nico" jeans, $189; Vince ponte leggings, retail $189


----------



## meowmix318

LoLaChoo said:


> Found these awesome Alice and Olivia pumps. If the heel wasn't as tall, they would have been mine! Let me know if interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251652
> View attachment 3251653



Cute shoes


----------



## meowmix318

gquinn said:


> Spent $0.05 at NR today! I was nervous about buying just penny items as I usually buy other higher priced items at the same time but the SA was nice.  She did say that they should have been pulled off the floor though. All items were assorted UPCs from online returns.
> 
> Rebecca Taylor leather trim dress, retail $495
> View attachment 3251705
> View attachment 3251706
> 
> 
> Debbie Shuchat dress, retail $195
> View attachment 3251707
> View attachment 3251708
> 
> 
> Donna Morgan dress, retail $189
> View attachment 3251709
> 
> 
> Hudson "Nico" jeans, $189; Vince ponte leggings, retail $189
> View attachment 3251710



Wow what a score for $0.05!


----------



## gquinn

meowmix318 said:


> Wow what a score for $0.05!




Thank you! It was surprising how many I found in that shopping trip[emoji41]


----------



## Sunnygurl86

daisygrl said:


> Found these two and posting them since they seem to be popular on PTF: Chloe and Valentino. Pm for location if interested. I got myself this cute Furstenberg skirt for $62. Cute cut and style


Can you tell me where you found the Valentino


----------



## Sunnygurl86

Love! Where is your store? Can you give the UPC


----------



## Sunnygurl86

Do you have s IPC?


----------



## daisygrl

Sunnygurl86 said:


> Can you tell me where you found the Valentino




I believe both bags were purchased by PTF members.


----------



## Michelle1x

daisygrl said:


> I believe both bags were purchased by PTF members.



From your picture, it looked like there were quite a few Valentinos behind the Chloe.  Those studded green straps I mean.

Or, those could have been those annoying Steve Madden's that always trick me from a distance!

NR got a good size shipment of camo Valentinos (at not great prices) but I think they are all sold out now.


----------



## daisygrl

Michelle1x said:


> From your picture, it looked like there were quite a few Valentinos behind the Chloe.  Those studded green straps I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Or, those could have been those annoying Steve Madden's that always trick me from a distance!
> 
> 
> 
> NR got a good size shipment of camo Valentinos (at not great prices) but I think they are all sold out now.




Oh, yes. Those camo were indeed Valentino's. They have been there for months. $899 starting price. Thought you were referring to the white one.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Michelle1x said:


> From your picture, it looked like there were quite a few Valentinos behind the Chloe.  Those studded green straps I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Or, those could have been those annoying Steve Madden's that always trick me from a distance!
> 
> 
> 
> NR got a good size shipment of camo Valentinos (at not great prices) but I think they are all sold out now.




Ugh, I know what you mean about the Steve Maddens. Michael Kors now has something pretty similar too.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

elisainthecity said:


> Ugh, I know what you mean about the Steve Maddens. Michael Kors now has something pretty similar too.



Michael Kors makes a lot of things that seem inspired by higher end designers.  But MK stuff I've had has always been good quality.  It seems so foreign though to have a well-respected designer gaining inspiration from other brands.  It's always the high end trendy stuff too whether bags, shoes, jewelry.  Also, the people I know who love MK and buy a lot from his lines, that's as high end as they purchase, so they don't even realize his inspirations seem to come from other designers.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

lilmountaingirl said:


> Michael Kors makes a lot of things that seem inspired by higher end designers.  But MK stuff I've had has always been good quality.  It seems so foreign though to have a well-respected designer gaining inspiration from other brands.  It's always the high end trendy stuff too whether bags, shoes, jewelry.  Also, the people I know who love MK and buy a lot from his lines, that's as high end as they purchase, so they don't even realize his inspirations seem to come from other designers.




I was just agreeing with the previous poster that inspired bags trick us from afar thinking we spotted the sought out Valentino Garavani at NR. There is nothing offensive/wrong with Steve Madden or Michael Kors. I've owned both brands in the past, especially for more trendy items.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

elisainthecity said:


> I was just agreeing with the previous poster that inspired bags trick us from afar thinking we spotted the sought out Valentino Garavani at NR. There is nothing offensive/wrong with Steve Madden or Michael Kors. I've owned both brands in the past, especially for more trendy items.



I know and I was agreeing with you!  I just wanted to elaborate on how "inspired" Kors products can be and that it just seems foreign (weird is a better term) to me that a respected designer is doing that.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

lilmountaingirl said:


> I know and I was agreeing with you!  I just wanted to elaborate on how "inspired" Kors products can be and that it just seems foreign (weird is a better term) to me that a respected designer is doing that.




No worries! My apologies, I read that wrong. 

I totally agree though. It's also interesting how MK picks up tends as fast as other fast fashion brands! Haha.


----------



## ferragamolove

Newbie (who loves Nordstrom Rack!) here--what a great forum!!

I don't know if this is the appropriate place to ask this question, but does anyone know if the Nordstrom credit/debit card you get when you apply at Nordstrom Rack is the exact same kind you would get if you applied at the "regular" Nordstrom?  Are the benefits the same?  And are there any differences in benefits between getting a debit vs. credit card?  I tried asking the salesperson who was ringing me up at NR today, and she thought that the Nordstrom and Nordstrom Rack cards are the same but that the credit card might give more benefits (including alterations amounts) than the debit card, but she didn't sound sure of her answers!


----------



## lms910

ferragamolove said:


> Newbie (who loves Nordstrom Rack!) here--what a great forum!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is the appropriate place to ask this question, but does anyone know if the Nordstrom credit/debit card you get when you apply at Nordstrom Rack is the exact same kind you would get if you applied at the "regular" Nordstrom?  Are the benefits the same?  And are there any differences in benefits between getting a debit vs. credit card?  I tried asking the salesperson who was ringing me up at NR today, and she thought that the Nordstrom and Nordstrom Rack cards are the same but that the credit card might give more benefits (including alterations amounts) than the debit card, but she didn't sound sure of her answers!




I used to have credit but switched to debit as it limits me more.  I think the benefits are the same as you still get points and have alterations on both. Im a Level 2 debit and have $200 in alterations. Also it is the same card across the Rack and regular store! HTH!


----------



## peacelovesequin

ferragamolove said:


> Newbie (who loves Nordstrom Rack!) here--what a great forum!!
> 
> I don't know if this is the appropriate place to ask this question, but does anyone know if the Nordstrom credit/debit card you get when you apply at Nordstrom Rack is the exact same kind you would get if you applied at the "regular" Nordstrom?  Are the benefits the same?  And are there any differences in benefits between getting a debit vs. credit card?  I tried asking the salesperson who was ringing me up at NR today, and she thought that the Nordstrom and Nordstrom Rack cards are the same but that the credit card might give more benefits (including alterations amounts) than the debit card, but she didn't sound sure of her answers!



The Nordstrom credit or debit card can be used at Nordstrom and Nordstrom Rack stores and online at Nordstrom.com, nordstromrack.com and HauteLook. 

Here's more details about the *benefits*: http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/rewards-benefits?origin=leftnav

*FAQ:* http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/rewards-questions?origin=leftnav

Hope this helps ferragamolove!


----------



## krissa

ferragamolove said:


> Newbie (who loves Nordstrom Rack!) here--what a great forum!!
> 
> I don't know if this is the appropriate place to ask this question, but does anyone know if the Nordstrom credit/debit card you get when you apply at Nordstrom Rack is the exact same kind you would get if you applied at the "regular" Nordstrom?  Are the benefits the same?  And are there any differences in benefits between getting a debit vs. credit card?  I tried asking the salesperson who was ringing me up at NR today, and she thought that the Nordstrom and Nordstrom Rack cards are the same but that the credit card might give more benefits (including alterations amounts) than the debit card, but she didn't sound sure of her answers!



Cards are exactly the same in terms of benefits. Different levels based on spending would be the only difference. (Employee).


----------



## peacelovesequin

krissa said:


> Cards are exactly the same in terms of benefits. Different levels based on spending would be the only difference. (Employee).



I'm trying to PM you. 
Can you clean your messages?


----------



## krissa

peacelovesequin said:


> I'm trying to PM you.
> Can you clean your messages?



Clean!


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi Ladies, if anybody sees any John Hardy or Lagos jewelry - esp bracelets that look like this, let me know TIA


----------



## ferragamolove

lms910 said:


> I used to have credit but switched to debit as it limits me more.  I think the benefits are the same as you still get points and have alterations on both. Im a Level 2 debit and have $200 in alterations. Also it is the same card across the Rack and regular store! HTH!



Sorry, I don't know how to reply to multiple quotes at the same time, but thank you so much, lms910, peacelovesequin, and krissa for your replies, I really appreciate it!!  Sounds like the info the salesperson gave me about the credit card having more benefits than the debit card is incorrect.

One more question about the cards:  are there "optimal" times to apply for one, like special promos?  My local NR has a promo right now where you can earn a $20 note for spending $100, a $30 note for spending $150, a $40 note for spending $200, or a $50 note for spending $250 on the day you're approved.  Do they run any promos that might be better than this (either at Nordstrom or NR), or is this as good as it might get?


----------



## buyingpig

ferragamolove said:


> Sorry, I don't know how to reply to multiple quotes at the same time, but thank you so much, lms910, peacelovesequin, and krissa for your replies, I really appreciate it!!  Sounds like the info the salesperson gave me about the credit card having more benefits than the debit card is incorrect.
> 
> One more question about the cards:  are there "optimal" times to apply for one, like special promos?  My local NR has a promo right now where you can earn a $20 note for spending $100, a $30 note for spending $150, a $40 note for spending $200, or a $50 note for spending $250 on the day you're approved.  Do they run any promos that might be better than this (either at Nordstrom or NR), or is this as good as it might get?



When I opened my account, I got the promo that gave $200 note if you spent 1000 on the first day. I then made that day my triple points day, it was a lot of notes.


----------



## krissa

ferragamolove said:


> Sorry, I don't know how to reply to multiple quotes at the same time, but thank you so much, lms910, peacelovesequin, and krissa for your replies, I really appreciate it!!  Sounds like the info the salesperson gave me about the credit card having more benefits than the debit card is incorrect.
> 
> One more question about the cards:  are there "optimal" times to apply for one, like special promos?  My local NR has a promo right now where you can earn a $20 note for spending $100, a $30 note for spending $150, a $40 note for spending $200, or a $50 note for spending $250 on the day you're approved.  Do they run any promos that might be better than this (either at Nordstrom or NR), or is this as good as it might get?



I think this is a decent deal if you're already going to spend x amount of money. This is a slower quarter in retail so I don't see too many incentives. Btw this is purely speculation as a customer. I do recommend the debit card though if your primary mode of purchase is debit. I had the debit before I worked there just to get the $20 reward.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies, if anybody sees any John Hardy or Lagos jewelry - esp bracelets that look like this, let me know TIA



I saw a similar one recently.  PM'd you.


----------



## ferragamolove

buyingpig said:


> When I opened my account, I got the promo that gave $200 note if you spent 1000 on the first day. I then made that day my triple points day, it was a lot of notes.



Thanks for the replies, buyingpig and krissa!  Wow, buyingpig, that promo you got sounds awesome (and dangerous...I could see myself trying to buy more to hit the $1000 threshold, haha).  Guess I should go ahead and try to get a card under this current promo!

Thanks again to everyone who replied, I really appreciate it!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Pm me for location
Tons of Longchamp














SKU for smaller one


SKU for larger one


----------



## yakusoku.af

Continued
Largest size I've seen in these at this location




Celine 




Barbour


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Not from NR but my SA has this for $298. Size 7. Final sale. I think the original price is $895.

Please pm for SA info. Serious buyer only.


----------



## tastangan

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3254236
> 
> 
> Not from NR but my SA has this for $298. Size 7. Final sale. I think the original price is $895.
> 
> Please pm for SA info. Serious buyer only.




Do the Longchamps all have short handles?


----------



## AnnaFreud

this was $225, I think. No picture of the sku. Sorry. It's at Marina Pacifica if anyone is interested. Also I picked up this MbMJ bucket bag for $155


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3254369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was $225, I think. No picture of the sku. Sorry. It's at Marina Pacifica if anyone is interested. Also I picked up this MbMJ bucket bag for $155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254371




That is one crazy LC. 

Awesome bucket bag!


----------



## pinkfeet

Has anyone seen any Longchamps with the cat / kitty face on it? I think its just whiskers and a nose --  I don't recall exactly but if you saw you'd know it was a cat. 

If anyone has any leads lmk. I am looking for one like that and one with long handles that is leather. ( dark colors - red, black, etc) 

thanks!


----------



## peacelovesequin

pinkfeet said:


> Has anyone seen any Longchamps with the cat / kitty face on it? I think its just whiskers and a nose --  I don't recall exactly but if you saw you'd know it was a cat.
> 
> If anyone has any leads lmk. I am looking for one like that and one with long handles that is leather. ( dark colors - red, black, etc)
> 
> thanks!




Is it the Le Pliage Miaou?


----------



## pinkfeet

Yes thats the one!


----------



## peacelovesequin

pinkfeet said:


> Yes thats the one!



I PM'd you!


----------



## abl13

pinkfeet said:


> Yes thats the one!


 
I doubt you'll find this at the rack - it's been really hard to find at full price.


----------



## Michelle1x

lilmountaingirl said:


> I saw a similar one recently.  PM'd you.



Thanks!!  I called that store and they did, indeed have a lagos bracelet similar to that picture but it sold.

Still, this intel is what makes posting on this thread worthwhile!  The fact that I could post an obscure item like that (J Hardy or Lagos silver twisted bracelet) - which NR doesn't ordinarily get- and somebody actually sees one and tells me about it- helps out all of us.

I'm still looking if anybody sees one of those bracelets!


----------



## Michelle1x

Not a NR find- but Vince is having an additional 25% off sale items- some pretty good deals there.

I went to a few NRs yesterday and totally struck out.  An SA told me that the full line Nordstrom stores are having their inventory soon (or just had it) and that was restricting new shipments but there should be new stuff coming now.


----------



## Michelle1x

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3254369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was $225, I think. No picture of the sku. Sorry. It's at Marina Pacifica if anyone is interested. Also I picked up this MbMJ bucket bag for $155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254371



They have one of those green and orange Longchamps in the smallest size at SF Market, also.  Sorry no sku but I'll take a pic next time- its been there a while.


----------



## seton

Michelle1x said:


> They have one of those green and orange Longchamps in the smallest size at SF Market, also.  Sorry no sku but I'll take a pic next time- its been there a while.




it's also in at least 2 NRs around me. they can't get rid of them!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michelle1x said:


> They have one of those green and orange Longchamps in the smallest size at SF Market, also.  Sorry no sku but I'll take a pic next time- its been there a while.







seton said:


> it's also in at least 2 NRs around me. they can't get rid of them!




It's an interesting color-way. Just needs to be cheaper, ha ha.


----------



## pecknnibble

Proenza schouler small fringe lunch bag in white. 





PM for location.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Has anyone else seen this update on the rack stores app? 




I have the other app but I don't see a search and send option? I wonder if they're trying to deter people from price checking.


----------



## greenoiloil

I saw this message yesterday. Thinking of the same thing...



hellokimmiee said:


> Has anyone else seen this update on the rack stores app?
> 
> View attachment 3255153
> 
> 
> I have the other app but I don't see a search and send option? I wonder if they're trying to deter people from price checking.


----------



## tastangan

hellokimmiee said:


> Has anyone else seen this update on the rack stores app?
> 
> View attachment 3255153
> 
> 
> I have the other app but I don't see a search and send option? I wonder if they're trying to deter people from price checking.




That would be a bummer if the search and send option us removed.


----------



## hellokimmiee

tastangan said:


> That would be a bummer if the search and send option us removed.




I think we'll still be able to use search and send but an SA at the store would probably have to do it for us.


----------



## tastangan

hellokimmiee said:


> I think we'll still be able to use search and send but an SA at the store would probably have to do it for us.



True. I guess the main thing for is if I lose the price checking function or the ability to check if my local stores has the item I am looking using UPC


----------



## hellokimmiee

greenoiloil said:


> I saw this message yesterday. Thinking of the same thing...




Yeah I think it's a combo of people using the app to find penny items and maybe not enough people using it? I've spoken to so many of their SA who don't even know the app exists. 

It's disappointing either way. It's so easy to find an item I like, check up on it using the app, and snag it or call in & get it when it's a good deal. I don't want to have to visit a rack every day to check on prices.


----------



## hellokimmiee

tastangan said:


> True. I guess the main thing for is if I lose the price checking function or the ability to check if my local stores has the item I am looking using UPC




Yes! That's what I'm worried about. The SAs don't usually change the prices right away, depending on the store I visit it usually takes them a day or two, which works to my advantage since I'm constantly checking the app for price drops on my saved items. 

I would miss the local search too, it's just way more efficient than having to call or go in store.


----------



## barkANDbite

Saw these today at the Galleria Dallas location

Jimmy Choo rings up at $311 






UPC 





Marc Jacobs


----------



## barkANDbite

Meant to post more. Both Jimmy Choo and Marc Jacobs were still there an hour ago.
I also saw a ton of Longchamp, not familiar with the brand but I see it's quite popular on this forum. I don't know if all everyone is interested is their totes but they had other bags, too.

All Longchamp





















They also had these in the purple floral prints, orchids or whatever it is that was discussed not too long ago here

This Chloe bag was onlly 22% of retail, not sure if it's worth it to anyone


----------



## barkANDbite

I bought this mint Ted Baker clutch, it rang up $42


----------



## lms910

Chloe Akris and Burberry spotted today. I think all were around $700.


----------



## authenticplease

I saw these today at my NR. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sku was assorted so they aren't searchable. Sadly this pair was a 41 and too big for me. If anyone sees a 39-40, I would greatly appreciate a PM

Thanks[emoji2]


----------



## authenticplease

yakusoku.af said:


> Continued
> Largest size I've seen in these at this location
> View attachment 3254228
> 
> View attachment 3254230
> 
> Celine
> View attachment 3254231
> 
> View attachment 3254233
> 
> Barbour
> View attachment 3254234
> 
> View attachment 3254235




I love the red Celine sunnies!  I have been searching for red for a while and finally found a pair today. These are Dolce & Gabanna mosaic. (Stock photo). I'll post the sku later if anyone is interested. 

Sadly the gorgeous case was no where to be found.


----------



## dds262

I have those same D and G glasses with the mosaic in brown tortoise and LOVE them - sadly I paid a lot more than you I am certain.....but they are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Kelly7adria

How do you use the app to find penny items???


----------



## peacelovesequin

hellokimmiee said:


> Has anyone else seen this update on the rack stores app?
> 
> View attachment 3255153
> 
> 
> I have the other app but I don't see a search and send option? I wonder if they're trying to deter people from price checking.





tastangan said:


> That would be a bummer if the search and send option us removed.





greenoiloil said:


> I saw this message yesterday. Thinking of the same thing...



I just saved all of my finds (UPC's). I really hope they don't remove this option! (fingers crossed).


----------



## bakeacookie

I hope they don't go away with the search and send/UPC scanning, but they probably do want people to stop scanning everything for penny finds. It's probably making a dent in profits.


----------



## yakusoku.af

authenticplease said:


> I love the red Celine sunnies!  I have been searching for red for a while and finally found a pair today. These are Dolce & Gabanna mosaic. (Stock photo). I'll post the sku later if anyone is interested.
> 
> Sadly the gorgeous case was no where to be found.
> 
> View attachment 3255274




I saw those at my NR too!


----------



## Michelle1x

bakeacookie said:


> I hope they don't go away with the search and send/UPC scanning, but they probably do want people to stop scanning everything for penny finds. It's probably making a dent in profits.



I think they are really trying to de-emphasize the penny finds too.  It used to be, the marketing for Rack almost encouraged finding the penny finds as a treasure hunt exercise.  Lately, they won't even let you purchase penny finds if you find one.  They seem to be more aggressive moving them off the floor too.  Sadly I think Penny finds might be fading away, app or no app.


----------



## jessl

A few items I picked up today: 

Vince embossed leather pants, $99 down from $1175

Valentino sunnies $36

And finally this Mackage leather jacket i've been eyeing for weeks, marked $319 rang up at $190


----------



## marksuzy

pinkfeet said:


> Has anyone seen any Longchamps with the cat / kitty face on it? I think its just whiskers and a nose --  I don't recall exactly but if you saw you'd know it was a cat.
> 
> If anyone has any leads lmk. I am looking for one like that and one with long handles that is leather. ( dark colors - red, black, etc)
> 
> thanks!




Rue La La had red and navy. I just checked and they are sold out, but you can get on the wait list.


----------



## pinkfeet

marksuzy said:


> Rue La La had red and navy. I just checked and they are sold out, but you can get on the wait list.
> 
> View attachment 3255633



Thank you I will look into that!


----------



## sleepykris

barkANDbite said:


> Meant to post more. Both Jimmy Choo and Marc Jacobs were still there an hour ago.
> I also saw a ton of Longchamp, not familiar with the brand but I see it's quite popular on this forum. I don't know if all everyone is interested is their totes but they had other bags, too.
> 
> All Longchamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also had these in the purple floral prints, orchids or whatever it is that was discussed not too long ago here
> 
> This Chloe bag was onlly 22% of retail, not sure if it's worth it to anyone


Hi, can you tell me which location? Thank you!


----------



## barkANDbite

sleepykris said:


> Hi, can you tell me which location? Thank you!


Dallas, TX - Gallery on the Parkway shop


----------



## daisygrl

I have recently purchased this Rag & Bone Cropped Boyfriend jacket for $60 from $275. What do you, guys, think of it? I am unsure of the oversized fit and lack of hem.


----------



## AnnaFreud

daisygrl said:


> I have recently purchased this Rag & Bone Cropped Boyfriend jacket for $60 from $275. What do you, guys, think of it? I am unsure of the oversized fit and lack of hem.




I'm okay with the oversized (boyfriend?) fit but not the fraying bottom. Might look dated in a year.


----------



## daisygrl

AnnaFreud said:


> I'm okay with the oversized (boyfriend?) fit but not the fraying bottom. Might look dated in a year.




Thanks! That was exactly what I thought. I just sometimes can't keep up with the fashion. I liked the frayed bottom but then wasn't sure.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 












Stuart Weitzman 




Gucci $119.97


----------



## sleepykris

barkANDbite said:


> Dallas, TX - Gallery on the Parkway shop




Thank you!  Too far from me but I will drop by some CA stores to see.


----------



## Michelle1x

I got a definitive answer today that charge sends - even in stores - are going away due to Customer Satisfaction issues.  So thats it.


----------



## bakeacookie

Michelle1x said:


> I got a definitive answer today that charge sends - even in stores - are going away due to Customer Satisfaction issues.  So thats it.




Oh that's a definite bummer!! I wouldn't have gotten my LP bag without a charge send!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Michelle1x said:


> I got a definitive answer today that charge sends - even in stores - are going away due to Customer Satisfaction issues.  So thats it.




Really?! That's a bummer.


----------



## a510g

Does anyone know when the next clear the rack will be? I know it's in February but wasn't sure what the exact dates are. Thanks!!


----------



## tastangan

Michelle1x said:


> I got a definitive answer today that charge sends - even in stores - are going away due to Customer Satisfaction issues.  So thats it.




I thought Customers would be more Satisfied to be able to get what they want. Did they want to save the stores done hassle or was it from complaints from local customers.




bakeacookie said:


> Oh that's a definite bummer!! I wouldn't have gotten my LP bag without a charge send!




You and me both. I haven't done a lot of charge sends but have gotten a few nice items including the LP. With all the Longchamps that have been showing up in other stores, I have yet to see one (in a while) in my store.


----------



## Michelle1x

elisainthecity said:


> Really?! That's a bummer.



Well we all know how NR is on policies, different stores say different things sometimes- but today I was thinking about a charge send on a jacket for another size.  The women's manager said she would look but in the future, no more charge sends.  This was at the store, not me using the app at home (which definitely seems to be removed from new app).

It would be good to get confirmation, but this was a pretty good source in my store.

I sort of half expected it.


----------



## Michelle1x

tastangan said:


> I thought Customers would be more Satisfied to be able to get what they want. Did they want to save the stores done hassle or was it from complaints from local customers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both. I haven't done a lot of charge sends but have gotten a few nice items including the LP. With all the Longchamps that have been showing up in other stores, I have yet to see one (in a while) in my store.



Maybe they will go back to the old way of calling the other store and having them ship it- without paying up front on the app?  I suspect that is where the issues are, people paying for things that rarely show up.  Of course they don't *really* charge you early on, but it seems like you are paying for something that you don't always get with a CS.


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi Ladies - which is the better brand for leather biker jacket - Kate Spade Saturday, or Michael by Michael Kors?  I bought both today with the intention of returning one.  I want to give the better one as a gift and can't determine which is nicer.

Michael Kors is the first one with a faux shearling collar, and Kate Spade is second.  thanks


----------



## buyingpig

Michelle1x said:


> I got a definitive answer today that charge sends - even in stores - are going away due to Customer Satisfaction issues.  So thats it.



what about calling a store for what they have, and have them send the item? Is that going away as well?


----------



## paula3boys

I haven't found any of the good stuff posted here at mine! I did find this cute RM pouch for half off but debating it


----------



## bakeacookie

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies - which is the better brand for leather biker jacket - Kate Spade Saturday, or Michael by Michael Kors?  I bought both today with the intention of returning one.  I want to give the better one as a gift and can't determine which is nicer.
> 
> Michael Kors is the first one with a faux shearling collar, and Kate Spade is second.  thanks




Is the shearling collar removable? If so, the MK. If not, the KS. Does one leather feel better than the other? 

I'm always iffy on the quality of KS Saturday. Cute stuff though. 



paula3boys said:


> I haven't found any of the good stuff posted here at mine! I did find this cute RM pouch for half off but debating it
> View attachment 3256842




Only keep if you'll use it! Cute color though.


----------



## Giosach

I like the Burberry bag.  Can you let me know the location or sku (if you have it)?  Thanks


----------



## Giosach

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3255241
> View attachment 3255242
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Akris and Burberry spotted today. I think all were around $700.




I like the Burberry bag.  Can you let me know the location or sku if you have it?  Thanks


----------



## greenoiloil

When will they remove charge sends?



Michelle1x said:


> I got a definitive answer today that charge sends - even in stores - are going away due to Customer Satisfaction issues.  So thats it.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Michelle1x said:


> Maybe they will go back to the old way of calling the other store and having them ship it- without paying up front on the app?  I suspect that is where the issues are, people paying for things that rarely show up.  Of course they don't *really* charge you early on, but it seems like you are paying for something that you don't always get with a CS.



I believe this will be the case.  This is how a search and send was processed for me a few weeks ago.  The SA called the stores that had inventory to find it and then she had me call the store that had the item to place my order directly.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Michelle1x said:


> Maybe they will go back to the old way of calling the other store and having them ship it- without paying up front on the app?  I suspect that is where the issues are, people paying for things that rarely show up.  Of course they don't *really* charge you early on, but it seems like you are paying for something that you don't always get with a CS.




I see what you mean. It can feel really disappointing to feel like you found it and "pay" for it only for it to never arrive.


----------



## AnnaFreud

lilmountaingirl said:


> I believe this will be the case.  This is how a search and send was processed for me a few weeks ago.  The SA called the stores that had inventory to find it and then she had me call the store that had the item to place my order directly.




This makes more sense. The customer will actually know the item is available and pay with the store that's actually sending it. Otherwise CS are like sending a request into outer space.


----------



## sparksfly

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies - which is the better brand for leather biker jacket - Kate Spade Saturday, or Michael by Michael Kors?  I bought both today with the intention of returning one.  I want to give the better one as a gift and can't determine which is nicer.
> 
> Michael Kors is the first one with a faux shearling collar, and Kate Spade is second.  thanks




I love the KS. How much was it?


----------



## Michelle1x

sparksfly said:


> I love the KS. How much was it?



KS was $188 and MK was $149.  
The KS had a blue tag, MK had an altered and refinished (also blue tag).

I'm also going to look next friday to see if any of these are available for the CTR discounts, if that were the case these would both be slightly more than $100 and I'd keep both.

The MK is on the nordstrom website right now for $284.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...oto-jacket-with-faux-shearling-collar/4102165


----------



## Rocket_girl

bakeacookie said:


> Oh that's a definite bummer!! I wouldn't have gotten my LP bag without a charge send!



They could be going away because of chip credit cards. SA in Bloomingdales told me that with the chips, charge-sends would stop because the card *has* to be physically there and the chip must be read to process a charge. This in the context of how upset their customers were going to be, and how hard it might be for them to understand. 

Not sure *what* this means for online transactions- but that's what she described to me in the store.

FWIW!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Since - IMHO - this would mean no online shopping at all with chip cards, I don't think this information is correct.


----------



## Michelle1x

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Since - IMHO - this would mean no online shopping at all with chip cards, I don't think this information is correct.



Yeah if the card has to be physically there to do any kind of transaction, then phoning a store and asking for the inventory to be sent (without the app) - wouldn't work either.


----------



## authenticplease

dds262 said:


> I have those same D and G glasses with the mosaic in brown tortoise and LOVE them - sadly I paid a lot more than you I am certain.....but they are GORGEOUS!!!!



The tortoise sounds like a gorgeous combo!  I quickly put them in my buggy when I saw them. I have a couple of past season Dolce glasses that I hunted down and paid more for......I wish. I could find all of my sunnies at NR!


----------



## tickedoffchick

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies - which is the better brand for leather biker jacket - Kate Spade Saturday, or Michael by Michael Kors?  I bought both today with the intention of returning one.  I want to give the better one as a gift and can't determine which is nicer.
> 
> Michael Kors is the first one with a faux shearling collar, and Kate Spade is second.  thanks


I like the Kate Spade Saturday one a little more - the shearling on the MK isn't doing it for me. That being said, both are diffusion lines that have recently been discontinued. My sense is that they're probably both around the same quality-wise. Choose the one you like the most. (They could even have been made in the same factory -- a lot of designers license their outerwear to be made by one of a comparatively small group of outerwear manufacturers).


----------



## peacelovesequin

I just got a THEIA gown for a *penny*! 
Ultimate PF! 
It retails for over 1000+ and had an assorted SKU. 
Will post pictures later!


----------



## peacelovesequin

a510g said:


> Does anyone know when the next clear the rack will be? I know it's in February but wasn't sure what the exact dates are. Thanks!!



The next CTR is February 12-15th.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Rocket_girl said:


> They could be going away because of chip credit cards. SA in Bloomingdales told me that with the chips, charge-sends would stop because the card *has* to be physically there and the chip must be read to process a charge. This in the context of how upset their customers were going to be, and how hard it might be for them to understand.
> 
> Not sure *what* this means for online transactions- but that's what she described to me in the store.
> 
> FWIW!



I assume this is a Bloomingdale's issue only.  It's probably the equipment they process the payments on or just a store policy.


----------



## mandabear

Lots of both the pink and yellow Darshan print Longchamp short handled Le Pliage totes at the East Palo Alto location.


----------



## sleepykris

mandabear said:


> Lots of both the pink and yellow Darshan print Longchamp short handled Le Pliage totes at the East Palo Alto location.




Thank you!!


----------



## lms910

Got a few goodies today!

Romeo and Juliet lace romper





Vera Wang gown





I have a black tie wedding in Italy this summer and this is PERFECTION for it

And the best for last! DVF Zarita dress!!!! It rang up $119.97 but they had to honor the tag so it was $19.90!!!!!





Too bad I got married last year bc this would be perf for a bridal event!


----------



## JennieC917

Michelle1x said:


> Yeah if the card has to be physically there to do any kind of transaction, then phoning a store and asking for the inventory to be sent (without the app) - wouldn't work either.



Really? I've used my Nordies chip card online and over the phone to order delivery. I have never had a problem.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Size 37.5 manolo bb pointed toe. I have it on hold dm me for info. $189.87


----------



## Michelle1x

JennieC917 said:


> Really? I've used my Nordies chip card online and over the phone to order delivery. I have never had a problem.



read back a few posts- I was commenting on what somebody else said


----------



## krissa

lms910 said:


> Got a few goodies today!
> 
> Romeo and Juliet lace romper
> 
> View attachment 3257743
> View attachment 3257744
> 
> 
> Vera Wang gown
> 
> View attachment 3257753
> View attachment 3257755
> 
> 
> I have a black tie wedding in Italy this summer and this is PERFECTION for it
> 
> And the best for last! DVF Zarita dress!!!! It rang up $119.97 but they had to honor the tag so it was $19.90!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3257756
> View attachment 3257758
> 
> 
> Too bad I got married last year bc this would be perf for a bridal event!



Great finds! I have this dress in pink. I have to see if mine went down.


----------



## bakeacookie

Pink and yellow darshan at Beverly Center last night.
They had some Proenza Schouler bags, one in a red, orange, one fringe, one with a pattern. 
Refurb Michael Kors black hobo (the expensive one) too. 
no prices or tag, I was quickly browsing.


----------



## natalia0128

Does anyone want Stuart Weitzman'Nudist' Sandal  in platinum size 8M? 
I tried it it yesterday and it kept sliding away, so I decided to give up? PM me , whenever I return I will let you know. It about $100 after additional discount 25% off


----------



## natalia0128

For reference


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Spotted these at the Nordstrom Rack near Tyson's Corner. 






I didn't have a chance to check out the one at Potomac Mills. Has anyone seen any Longchamp bags or accessories at that location?

Thanks!


----------



## Lushi

Got this bag 389+ tax, total paid $430, good deal or not? Originally $850, I do think is a good size bag for me


----------



## ozmodiar

lilmountaingirl said:


> I assume this is a Bloomingdale's issue only.  It's probably the equipment they process the payments on or just a store policy.




Anthropologie also stopped doing charge sends over the phone and it looks like Nordstrom is following suit. There's some new rule that merchants who don't use the chip terminals are liable for any fraudulent charges so the ability to call stores to order things is disappearing everywhere.


----------



## ozmodiar

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3258052
> 
> Got this bag 389+ tax, total paid $430, good deal or not? Originally $850, I do think is a good size bag for me




Gorgeous bag! It's a good deal if you like it and use it!


----------



## lvlouis

paula3boys said:


> I haven't found any of the good stuff posted here at mine! I did find this cute RM pouch for half off but debating it
> View attachment 3256842




Can you post the tag?


----------



## buyingpig

ozmodiar said:


> Anthropologie also stopped doing charge sends over the phone and it looks like Nordstrom is following suit. There's some new rule that merchants who don't use the chip terminals are liable for any fraudulent charges so the ability to call stores to order things is disappearing everywhere.



well, the nordstrom cards don't actually have chips...


----------



## yakusoku.af

buyingpig said:


> well, the nordstrom cards don't actually have chips...




My Nordstrom Visa does. They sent me a new one with a chip around May last year.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3258052
> 
> Got this bag 389+ tax, total paid $430, good deal or not? Originally $850, I do think is a good size bag for me



I love it! It looks like it has bat wings on it! I think it's a good enough deal if the size works for you. I hope it comes with a long strap, so you can wear it cross body.


----------



## Michelle1x

buyingpig said:


> well, the nordstrom cards don't actually have chips...



my Nordstrom card is chipped.

Last year I did a charge send that never showed up.  There was something wrong with the order because I never got a tracking number (I'm certain they sold it after they did the charge send for me).

Anyway when I called back on it, they put me in touch with loss provention and I was *immediately* credited my $300 back on my card, no questions asked.  I wonder if there was some sort of law because an unscrupulous buyer could always claim they never received something.


----------



## Michelle1x

CTR is coming up... I wonder if we'll get anything for 50% off?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michelle1x said:


> CTR is coming up... I wonder if we'll get anything for 50% off?




Hopefully coats! (thumbs up)


----------



## bakeacookie

peacelovesequin said:


> Hopefully coats! (thumbs up)




+1 but selections seem slim in so cal


----------



## Jen123

One of my best deals! My first penny find!!


----------



## sleepykris

bakeacookie said:


> Pink and yellow darshan at Beverly Center last night.
> They had some Proenza Schouler bags, one in a red, orange, one fringe, one with a pattern.
> Refurb Michael Kors black hobo (the expensive one) too.
> no prices or tag, I was quickly browsing.




Did you happen to see any longhandled darshans?  I might swing by today


----------



## bakeacookie

sleepykris said:


> Did you happen to see any longhandled darshans?  I might swing by today




Can't recall if I did I only remember the size of the bag. Sorry!


----------



## sleepykris

bakeacookie said:


> Can't recall if I did I only remember the size of the bag. Sorry!




Np, thank you


----------



## madgrl786

My store received an insane amount of super designer transfers from the main line. Someone picked these up for me, so I don't have the UPC to post. Sorry! But I suggest you all call or swing by, if you want some super scores. My NR had boxes and boxes of Todd's, Prada, Charlotte Olympia, Jimmy Choo, YSL, etc. Jimmy Choo "Chiara" and "Laurita" in gold too. Red tagged with boxes $250-300. Good luck!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Jen123 said:


> One of my best deals! My first penny find!!
> 
> View attachment 3258721
> 
> View attachment 3258722



Congrats!


----------



## meowmix318

madgrl786 said:


> My store received an insane amount of super designer transfers from the main line. Someone picked these up for me, so I don't have the UPC to post. Sorry! But I suggest you all call or swing by, if you want some super scores. My NR had boxes and boxes of Todd's, Prada, Charlotte Olympia, Jimmy Choo, YSL, etc. Jimmy Choo "Chiara" and "Laurita" in gold too. Red tagged with boxes $250-300. Good luck!



Beautiful shoes. What store was this from? I visited ine of my local NR stores on Friday and found nothing like this


----------



## Michelle1x

Its slim pickins around here too (Norcal)- but Feb and March is when all the fall stuff gets transferred so any day now we should have some great finds.
I think its possible coats could get marked down additional this CTR, because all the other retailers mark then down now.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

bakeacookie said:


> +1 but selections seem slim in so cal



And SoFL!


----------



## krissa

End of January and July is when the red tagged clearance transfers hit the racks.


----------



## peacelovesequin

sleepykris said:


> Did you happen to see any longhandled darshans?  I might swing by today



How about this?
If you're interested, PM ME.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Scored this DVF for $20 dollars! (assorted UPC)


----------



## gquinn

peacelovesequin said:


> Scored this DVF for $20 dollars! (assorted UPC)




So pretty!


----------



## Jen123

peacelovesequin said:


> Congrats!




Thank you!!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Jen123 said:


> One of my best deals! My first penny find!!
> 
> View attachment 3258721
> 
> View attachment 3258722




You scored! That is tagged wrong, because Miu Mius retail WAY over $139!


----------



## elyseindc

peacelovesequin said:


> Scored this DVF for $20 dollars! (assorted UPC)


Can you send along the UPC code? I LOVE that dress! Thx!


----------



## stacestall

peacelovesequin said:


> Scored this DVF for $20 dollars! (assorted UPC)



GORGEOUS!!!! Great find!!!


----------



## stacestall

Michelle1x said:


> my Nordstrom card is chipped.
> 
> Last year I did a charge send that never showed up.  There was something wrong with the order because I never got a tracking number (I'm certain they sold it after they did the charge send for me).
> 
> Anyway when I called back on it, they put me in touch with loss provention and I was *immediately* credited my $300 back on my card, no questions asked.  I wonder if there was some sort of law because an unscrupulous buyer could always claim they never received something.





yakusoku.af said:


> My Nordstrom Visa does. They sent me a new one with a chip around May last year.





buyingpig said:


> well, the nordstrom cards don't actually have chips...





ozmodiar said:


> Anthropologie also stopped doing charge sends over the phone and it looks like Nordstrom is following suit. There's some new rule that merchants who don't use the chip terminals are liable for any fraudulent charges so the ability to call stores to order things is disappearing everywhere.




It's so interesting that you all mentioned this because I noticed at certain stores now I've been asked for my ID if I swipe my card, but not if I insert the chip so this whole epidemic makes sense now. I recently chatted with an SA at Banana Republic and she was saying that stores are being diligent about asking for ID now because if there is a case a fraud, the stores will have to pay and accept the financial loss instead of how it has been in the past wherein the responsibility would fall upon the banks or the credit card company.


----------



## buyingpig

talked with an SA today about S&S. She said they are stopping it because store are getting too many requests to pull items, and a lot of stores end up not looking for them. Customers end up being really unhappy when they don't get anything. They can still look up to see which store has the inventory, you can still call the store and place order over the phone and get it shipped.


----------



## Pejw

When is the next CTR event? Thanks


----------



## peacelovesequin

Pejw said:


> When is the next CTR event? Thanks




The next CTR is February 12-15th.


----------



## peacelovesequin

stacestall said:


> GORGEOUS!!!! Great find!!!





gquinn said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!  




elyseindc said:


> Can you send along the UPC code? I LOVE that dress! Thx!



The UPC is assorted. Sorry! :cry:


----------



## sleepykris

peacelovesequin said:


> How about this?
> 
> If you're interested, PM ME.
> 
> View attachment 3258856




Aw thanks so much but I needed something I can wear over the shoulders.  Lovely find.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

BlackGrayRed said:


> Spotted these at the Nordstrom Rack near Tyson's Corner.
> 
> View attachment 3258032
> View attachment 3258034
> View attachment 3258035
> 
> 
> I didn't have a chance to check out the one at Potomac Mills. Has anyone seen any Longchamp bags or accessories at that location?
> 
> Thanks!



How much was the carousel bag?


----------



## peacelovesequin

NYYankeeGrl said:


> How much was the carousel bag?




This was posted a couple weeks ago. Happy hunting!  The app shows $249! 




Kitts said:


> So sorry I don't know the price because the bottom of the tag was missing. Here's a pic of it.
> 
> I believe it is suede. It was gorgeous, IMO.
> 
> View attachment 3241974


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

peacelovesequin said:


> This was posted a couple weeks ago. Happy hunting!



Thanks! The app says $250...a bit more than I want to spend. 

I know there are so many Longchamp lovers here... their prices in France are SO much cheaper, in case anyone is planning a trip there. My mom is a big fan and makes it a point to splurge on Longchamp when she travels to France since it's like half the price.


----------



## Pejw

peacelovesequin said:


> The next CTR is February 12-15th.



Thank you!


----------



## Joyjoy7

nyyankeegrl said:


> thanks! The app says $250...a bit more than i want to spend.
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are so many longchamp lovers here... Their prices in france are so much cheaper, in case anyone is planning a trip there. My mom is a big fan and makes it a point to splurge on longchamp when she travels to france since it's like half the price.




+1


----------



## PetiteFromSF

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Thanks! The app says $250...a bit more than I want to spend.
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are so many Longchamp lovers here... their prices in France are SO much cheaper, in case anyone is planning a trip there. My mom is a big fan and makes it a point to splurge on Longchamp when she travels to France since it's like half the price.




Wow, I didn't know that!


----------



## pecknnibble

Struck out today but these are still available at NR in Redondo Beach, CA

RED Valentino dress (love the details but unfortunately too pink for me!)




Alexander Wang bodycon dress (it also has a blue stripe down the side)




Kate Spade dress




Sophia Webster heels (not familiar with this brand but they're quite interesting!)


----------



## peacelovesequin

pecknnibble said:


> Struck out today but these are still available at NR in Redondo Beach, CA
> 
> RED Valentino dress (love the details but unfortunately too pink for me!)
> View attachment 3259786
> View attachment 3259787
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang bodycon dress (it also has a blue stripe down the side)
> View attachment 3259788
> View attachment 3259789
> 
> 
> Kate Spade dress
> View attachment 3259790
> View attachment 3259791
> 
> 
> Sophia Webster heels (not familiar with this brand but they're quite interesting!)
> View attachment 3259794
> View attachment 3259795
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259792
> View attachment 3259793



Great finds pecknnibble!


----------



## Tiffyhalim

hellokimmiee said:


> Oscar De La Renta Twist Front Top $19 from $990
> View attachment 3249391
> 
> 
> Can you share the link or ups? Really interested! Thanks [emoji8]


----------



## newport5236

I saw so many of these dresses two weeks ago at the 9th street rack in SF, same price.  Tried one on and they are beyond skin tight.  I normally wear a size 6-8 and I could barely take the medium size off!  

Alexander Wang bodycon dress (it also has a blue stripe down the side)
View attachment 3259788
View attachment 3259789


----------



## lms910

Popped in my rack today and saw a whole table of designer shoes! Prada, Dior and limited Choo. Nothing I really likes but the prices were good and red tagged $169 for some...also spotted some new arrivals on the red tag rack for designer items. This was at Post Oak Houston if anyone is interested.


----------



## jorton

I think they did more clothing markdowns. I was just in there the other day and didn't see stuff this cheap, now some of it was marked down to half the price. If you really dig and you need some summer clothes I found tons of Leith(Nordstrom juniors brand), chelsea28, and altered refinished tags for $1.49-5. The altered refinished tags from October November were mostly marked down. I wonder if they are trying to get rid of stuff before CTR.

I paid approx $16 for all this!

leith tube top for summer $1.49
Madewell white basic tee $3
CeCe floral blouse $8
Leith coral dress $3







Saw tons more tops under $8 but I had to be honest with myself and leave some behind!


----------



## Michelle1x

Has anyone heard any word on policy for price adjusting designer items?  Friday is the first day of the PA window for the next CTR.  It would be great if we could PA everything.

And I'm still hoping for 50% off something in the next CTR!


----------



## vesperholly

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Thanks! The app says $250...a bit more than I want to spend.
> 
> I know there are so many Longchamp lovers here... their prices in France are SO much cheaper, in case anyone is planning a trip there. My mom is a big fan and makes it a point to splurge on Longchamp when she travels to France since it's like half the price.



Man, is it really? I walked around the Galeries Lafayette in Paris in 2014 and remember seeing Longchamp, but I didn't pay attention to buying anything as I figured it would be $$$ (or ). On the LC French site, small LPs are 70 = $76! Dang it!!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

vesperholly said:


> Man, is it really? I walked around the Galeries Lafayette in Paris in 2014 and remember seeing Longchamp, but I didn't pay attention to buying anything as I figured it would be $$$ (or ). On the LC French site, small LPs are 70 = $76! Dang it!!



Yep. I'm not sure if it is exactly half, but my mom always brags to me that she buys stuff at their flagship shops and then comes home and sees it for double the price. I think it more applies to their leather goods than their nylon. When I went in Cannes over the summer the prices definitely seemed a lot cheaper, but I'm not super familiar with the brand. You can probably look up all the price on their French site: http://fr.longchamp.com/ 

When I go to France I always clear out Sandro and Maje, which is DEFINITELY at least 50% cheaper there than here. So frustrating!!!!


----------



## daisygrl

Got this BCBG dress for $4.90 and Citizens jeans for $19.90. They had bunch of designer jeans deeply discounted: Joes, Hudson, and Rag&Bone from $14.90.


----------



## mharri20

Jen123 said:


> One of my best deals! My first penny find!!
> 
> View attachment 3258721
> 
> View attachment 3258722



Congrats on your first penny find! Those must have been tagged wrong...awesome!!!



peacelovesequin said:


> Scored this DVF for $20 dollars! (assorted UPC)



This dress is gorgeous!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Yay for markdowns. I've been super lucky with PF's lately. [emoji119]


----------



## daisygrl

Burberry boots for $299. Size 6.5 With box and dustbag. PM if interested.


----------



## chloefinds

Great finds! I love those burberry


----------



## Cthai

Tons of mark down on clothes, saw a few of the BCBG dress that was mark down for $4.90 (sorry didn't take any pictures) I did pick up 2 Burberry dress pants for $30for work there  was like 10 of them there.


----------



## louvigilante

Found this cute DVF dress 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Have to tailor it but I have free tailoring credit so I'm excited.


----------



## krissa

louvigilante said:


> Found this cute DVF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260773
> 
> View attachment 3260783
> 
> 
> Have to tailor it but I have free tailoring credit so I'm excited.



Super cute and you can't beat the price. 

You guys have me wanting to shop, I've been doing so well too.


----------



## Aharing

Does anyone know if there is a list of the best Nordstrom rack locations? I'm taking a trip and figured I'd try and stop at any good ones I pass on my way


----------



## dingdong79

Cthai said:


> Tons of mark down on clothes, saw a few of the BCBG dress that was mark down for $4.90 (sorry didn't take any pictures) I did pick up 2 Burberry dress pants for $30for work there  was like 10 of them there.
> View attachment 3260604
> View attachment 3260605


thanks for sharing this amazing deal. i just scored 3 via search and send. can't wait to get it PA adjusted too.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Aharing said:


> Does anyone know if there is a list of the best Nordstrom rack locations? I'm taking a trip and figured I'd try and stop at any good ones I pass on my way




Are you visiting the East or West coast?


----------



## mranda

I stopped in today to hunt down those cheap jeans.... I didn't find anything for me, but here's the sku for black skinny J Brand.


----------



## mranda

Here is he sku for black Hudson jeans. If anyone spots the rag & bone mentioned before that are also marked low, I'd love the sku!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Not sure if they keep getting Crystal rockstuds or if people are returning them lol




Red Valentino


----------



## yakusoku.af

Oh and I also spotted this when I stopped by. For a moment I thought the red boxes were Valentino! But nope, they were all Charles Jourdan [emoji80] 
The other boxes were Badgley Mishka


----------



## ladybeaumont

Apologies if it's been brought up already, but did you guys see the update from the NR Stores app that it will be replaced by the regular NR app? Does that mean we won't have the Search and Send feature anymore?


----------



## mranda

ladybeaumont said:


> Apologies if it's been brought up already, but did you guys see the update from the NR Stores app that it will be replaced by the regular NR app? Does that mean we won't have the Search and Send feature anymore?



Wow they are actually replacing it? Did the update say when it was going to happen? That's so disappointing. I use the app all the time! I'll have to transfer my saved sku list out of there before they replace it.


----------



## ladybeaumont

mranda said:


> Wow they are actually replacing it? Did the update say when it was going to happen? That's so disappointing. I use the app all the time! I'll have to transfer my saved sku list out of there before they replace it.



No mention on when it's happening. 

This is what it said:



> *An Update About Our Nordstrom Rack Stores App*
> 
> Our Nordstrom Rack Stores app is being replaced by the shoppable Norstrom Rack app. It's a good thing! Now you can shop anytime and anywhere you like. If you don't already have it, just download the Nordstrom Rack app now.


----------



## candy2100

Maybe it will eliminate the step of "show this to an associate to order?"


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Found this DVF scarf


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

$29.90


----------



## Aharing

The East coast


----------



## letteshop

Anyone here from Cincinnati, OH?  I'll be there this weekend and was wondering if the Rack there is worth making a trip?  Thanks!


----------



## gquinn

Found these Derek Lam pumps for a penny!



Birkenstocks for $26.97



Bcbg Maxazria "Josanna" for $4.90


----------



## MahoganyQT

louvigilante said:


> Found this cute DVF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260773
> 
> View attachment 3260783
> 
> 
> Have to tailor it but I have free tailoring credit so I'm excited.




Gorgeous dress.


----------



## krissa

gquinn said:


> Found these Derek Lam pumps for a penny!
> ]



&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Great find.


----------



## elyseindc

letteshop said:


> Anyone here from Cincinnati, OH?  I'll be there this weekend and was wondering if the Rack there is worth making a trip?  Thanks!


I'm originally from Cincy, and the Rack in Rookwood generally has pretty good stuff. It's absolutely worth a quick trip!


----------



## letteshop

elyseindc said:


> I'm originally from Cincy, and the Rack in Rookwood generally has pretty good stuff. It's absolutely worth a quick trip!




Thanks...hopefully I'll get lucky


----------



## abl13

Whenever I look up something on search & send, NOTHING is ever available, it always says sold out. Is it because I'm near crappy racks or what?


----------



## RackFanatic

gquinn said:


> Found these Derek Lam pumps for a penny!
> View attachment 3261873
> 
> 
> Birkenstocks for $26.97
> View attachment 3261874
> 
> 
> Bcbg Maxazria "Josanna" for $4.90
> View attachment 3261879




Great finds and love the penny find!


----------



## RackFanatic

Found these Pedro Garcia's in orig box w/dustbag for a penny, orig $525!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

RackFanatic said:


> Found these Pedro Garcia's in orig box w/dustbag for a penny, orig $525!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262164
> View attachment 3262168
> View attachment 3262172
> View attachment 3262173




Wow, congrats on your find!


----------



## mranda

abl13 said:


> Whenever I look up something on search & send, NOTHING is ever available, it always says sold out. Is it because I'm near crappy racks or what?



Probably. Try calling your store with the sku and they can search every rack for it.


----------



## LuxeDeb

gquinn said:


> Found these Derek Lam pumps for a penny!
> View attachment 3261873
> 
> 
> Birkenstocks for $26.97
> View attachment 3261874
> 
> 
> Bcbg Maxazria "Josanna" for $4.90
> View attachment 3261879



Those Derek Lam are super cute & the penny find blows my mind! The BCBG dress is pretty cute, too!



RackFanatic said:


> Found these Pedro Garcia's in orig box w/dustbag for a penny, orig $525!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262164
> View attachment 3262168
> View attachment 3262172
> View attachment 3262173



Amazing! Penny find AND in box with dustbag....congrats!


----------



## itsmree

Question for all of you RACK pros. I have been lucky with two random penny finds at the RACK, but do some of you look for them? On the app, does an item actually come up .01 for penny items ?


----------



## itsmree

abl13 said:


> Whenever I look up something on search & send, NOTHING is ever available, it always says sold out. Is it because I'm near crappy racks or what?


me too!!! do you live in so cal?


----------



## RackFanatic

LuxeDeb said:


> Those Derek Lam are super cute & the penny find blows my mind! The BCBG dress is pretty cute, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing! Penny find AND in box with dustbag....congrats!







Thruhvnseyes said:


> Wow, congrats on your find!




TY![emoji4]



itsmree said:


> Question for all of you RACK pros. I have been lucky with two random penny finds at the RACK, but do some of you look for them? On the app, does an item actually come up .01 for penny items ?




The two penny finds I've stumbled upon have always been a happy accident - it rings up at the register. I've heard of others who use the app to search for penny items. Personally, I've never actually seen anything scan to a penny in the app when I check.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Amazing! With the box and marked a penny???!!



RackFanatic said:


> Found these Pedro Garcia's in orig box w/dustbag for a penny, orig $525!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262164
> View attachment 3262168
> View attachment 3262172
> View attachment 3262173



That would drive me nuts LOL/



yakusoku.af said:


> Oh and I also spotted this when I stopped by. For a moment I thought the red boxes were Valentino! But nope, they were all Charles Jourdan [emoji80]
> The other boxes were Badgley Mishka
> View attachment 3261466



Got those too 



gquinn said:


> Found these Derek Lam pumps for a penny!
> View attachment 3261873
> 
> 
> Birkenstocks for $26.97
> View attachment 3261874
> 
> 
> Bcbg Maxazria "Josanna" for $4.90
> View attachment 3261879


----------



## jorton

abl13 said:


> Whenever I look up something on search & send, NOTHING is ever available, it always says sold out. Is it because I'm near crappy racks or what?



It's most likely just not available. NR gets thousands of items from full line, and they are distributed among the stores. Most stuff from full line are old returns, or stuff that went to sale and didn't sell. If someone returns a shirt that is two years old, and it gets sent to NR, it's probably one of the only ones left in the company. So to be honest the probability of your rack having something that someone else saw at their rack is not very high, if that makes sense. And the probability is probably even lower if you are looking for a certain size. If a full line store sends out say, 10 skirts, mostly size xs and medium, then they will probably go to one place, and there probably isn't many of them across the company. I sometimes look at Nordstrom rack like a thrift store. If you find something you like in your size, great, but if you need another size, well you are probably out of luck. (Especially now that they don't allow you to order from other stores anymore)


----------



## daisygrl

Found these Valentino boots for $249. I am content with my Valentino collection now. W&R but besides the bottom, in perfect condition.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

RackFanatic said:


> TY![emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two penny finds I've stumbled upon have always been a happy accident - it rings up at the register. I've heard of others who use the app to search for penny items. Personally, I've never actually seen anything scan to a penny in the app when I check.




I have used the app to scan items that were not marked a penny come out to be $0.01 when scanned. I bought a Marc Jacobs bag that was marked $500+ and when I scanned it with the app it scanned for a penny. I instantly asked the lady to unlock the bag so that I could purchase it.


----------



## mranda

jorton said:


> It's most likely just not available. NR gets thousands of items from full line, and they are distributed among the stores. Most stuff from full line are old returns, or stuff that went to sale and didn't sell. If someone returns a shirt that is two years old, and it gets sent to NR, it's probably one of the only ones left in the company. So to be honest the probability of your rack having something that someone else saw at their rack is not very high, if that makes sense. And the probability is probably even lower if you are looking for a certain size. If a full line store sends out say, 10 skirts, mostly size xs and medium, then they will probably go to one place, and there probably isn't many of them across the company. I sometimes look at Nordstrom rack like a thrift store. If you find something you like in your size, great, but if you need another size, well you are probably out of luck. (Especially now that they don't allow you to order from other stores anymore)



Wait...... Did I miss something?! You can't order from another NR anymore??? When did this happen??


----------



## RackFanatic

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Amazing! With the box and marked a penny???!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would drive me nuts LOL/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got those too




Haha, I know!!!  When I found them, they were actually missing the price tag. I asked them to search the price at the register and the SA said, "Well, apparently it's still Christmas for you!" They had to print a tag for purpose of their inventory and potential return, but I clearly won't be returning [emoji38]


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

daisygrl said:


> Found these Valentino boots for $249. I am content with my Valentino collection now. W&R but besides the bottom, in perfect condition.




Too bad it's not my size. I am a size 7.


----------



## mranda

daisygrl said:


> Found these Valentino boots for $249. I am content with my Valentino collection now. W&R but besides the bottom, in perfect condition.



Amazing!!! Great find!


----------



## RackFanatic

daisygrl said:


> Found these Valentino boots for $249. I am content with my Valentino collection now. W&R but besides the bottom, in perfect condition.




Love these, congrats![emoji4]


----------



## itsmree

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I have used the app to scan items that were not marked a penny come out to be $0.01 when scanned. I bought a Marc Jacobs bag that was marked $500+ and when I scanned it with the app it scanned for a penny. I instantly asked the lady to unlock the bag so that I could purchase it.


hmmm. i am going to try and do some random scans this afternoon LOL.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

daisygrl said:


> Found these Valentino boots for $249. I am content with my Valentino collection now. W&R but besides the bottom, in perfect condition.



Yay! Congrats on your awesome find. It's always exciting when someone spots Valentino!


----------



## meowmix318

daisygrl said:


> Found these Valentino boots for $249. I am content with my Valentino collection now. W&R but besides the bottom, in perfect condition.



Great find! I found Valentine boots during the past clear the rack sale for the same price (but a little cheaper after the additional 25% off.discount)


----------



## yakusoku.af

Just tried to call a NR in NY to do a phone order and I was quickly denied a phone order. A wonderful member had messaged me about an item I was looking for but the girl I spoke with wouldn't even confirm if they had the item when I told her I wanted to do a phone order. 
Pretty disappointed.


----------



## buyingpig

yakusoku.af said:


> Just tried to call a NR in NY to do a phone order and I was quickly denied a phone order. A wonderful member had messaged me about an item I was looking for but the girl I spoke with wouldn't even confirm if they had the item when I told her I wanted to do a phone order.
> Pretty disappointed.



aw, i was told phone orders are ok??? just not S&S... WTF!


----------



## hellokimmiee

yakusoku.af said:


> Just tried to call a NR in NY to do a phone order and I was quickly denied a phone order. A wonderful member had messaged me about an item I was looking for but the girl I spoke with wouldn't even confirm if they had the item when I told her I wanted to do a phone order.
> Pretty disappointed.




Ugh I guess search and send is officially over?


----------



## hellokimmiee

I tried to do a search and send yesterday and the SA told me they couldn't order it for me if they did find it. I would have to call the store myself and see if they'd even let me buy it. He didn't think they would but he wasn't certain. The item ended up being sold out so it was a moot point but his uncertainty had me thinking it could be gone for good. Now I feel like sending the rack 100 emails to complain about this and the app.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Tiffyhalim said:


> hellokimmiee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar De La Renta Twist Front Top $19 from $990
> View attachment 3249391
> 
> 
> Can you share the link or ups? Really interested! Thanks [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked and the item was mistagged /: it's showing up as an Alexander Wang shirt.
Click to expand...


----------



## pecknnibble

daisygrl said:


> Found these Valentino boots for $249. I am content with my Valentino collection now. W&R but besides the bottom, in perfect condition.




Wow I love those!! Great find!


----------



## yakusoku.af

buyingpig said:


> aw, i was told phone orders are ok??? just not S&S... WTF!




That's what I thought too! Now it's going to be just like TJ Maxx, no phone orders and if it's not at your location your SOL. Boooo


----------



## yakusoku.af

hellokimmiee said:


> I tried to do a search and send yesterday and the SA told me they couldn't order it for me if they did find it. I would have to call the store myself and see if they'd even let me buy it. He didn't think they would but he wasn't certain. The item ended up being sold out so it was a moot point but his uncertainty had me thinking it could be gone for good. Now I feel like sending the rack 100 emails to complain about this and the app.




I'm going to write an email to complain. Nordstrom usually has amazing customer service. This is a real let down for me. Especially since all racks get different things. And all of the lovely members here help each other find items they are looking for. That's over since no one can order things from another location.


----------



## buyingpig

yakusoku.af said:


> I'm going to write an email to complain. Nordstrom usually has amazing customer service. This is a real let down for me. Especially since all racks get different things. And all of the lovely members here help each other find items they are looking for. That's over since no one can order things from another location.



I will too. Hopefully they can come up with another system if not this one.


----------



## mranda

Ordering from another store used to be a huge selling point and focus of NR. They always had that loop playing over the speakers "find something you love, but need another size? Ask an employee..." I want to hear an official confirmation that they are no longer allowing phone orders. I asked NR online chat, but of course they didn't know.


----------



## daisygrl

pecknnibble said:


> Wow I love those!! Great find!





RackFanatic said:


> Love these, congrats![emoji4]





mranda said:


> Amazing!!! Great find!



Thank you, guys. I was super excited to find them for this price. Even W&R status did not bother me.


----------



## daisygrl

elisainthecity said:


> Yay! Congrats on your awesome find. It's always exciting when someone spots Valentino!



Thank you! I almost though they were one of those cheap knock offs like Steve Madden but the leather seemed too good so I bent down to check (just in case.) Glad I did!


----------



## mharri20

gquinn said:


> Found these Derek Lam pumps for a penny!
> View attachment 3261873



This is an amazing penny find!



daisygrl said:


> Found these Valentino boots for $249. I am content with my Valentino collection now. W&R but besides the bottom, in perfect condition.



Gosh  those are amazing!!! Congrats! Now I want some in my size lol....


----------



## Aharing

Is anyone in here from the East coast and has found a good Nordstrom rack location? I'm gonna be going on a road trip and traveling through Connecticut, New York, New Jersey, and Pennsylvania and would love to stop at a good Nordstrom rack location- mine at home isn't very good when it comes to the inventory they recieve.


----------



## hellokimmiee

So I just stopped by a store and asked an SA point blank and she said they're "trailing off" on it & it's at their discretion. Basically if you call and they're not busy and the person on the phone is nice enough, they'll do it. She said they're going to stop advertising completely and will no longer offer it to people who don't ask. I'm thinking every store is going to have a different take on this.


----------



## bakeacookie

again with more things at stores' discretion? They need to be consistent.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Aharing said:


> Is anyone in here from the East coast and has found a good Nordstrom rack location? I'm gonna be going on a road trip and traveling through Connecticut, New York, New Jersey, and Pennsylvania and would love to stop at a good Nordstrom rack location- mine at home isn't very good when it comes to the inventory they recieve.



Union Square (NY)
Gateway Center (NY)
Bergen Town Center (NJ) 
Willow Grove Park (PA)


----------



## buyingpig

Hi everyone, I am gonna be visiting Bay Area next week. Was hoping to do some shopping while there I was wondering if I should avoid any rack for price adjustment? Like if any of them have designer limitations?

Thank you!


----------



## Michelle1x

RackFanatic said:


> Found these Pedro Garcia's in orig box w/dustbag for a penny, orig $525!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262164
> View attachment 3262168
> View attachment 3262172
> View attachment 3262173



I love it when the price tag actually says $.01  LOL


----------



## Michelle1x

buyingpig said:


> Hi everyone, I am gonna be visiting Bay Area next week. Was hoping to do some shopping while there I was wondering if I should avoid any rack for price adjustment? Like if any of them have designer limitations?
> 
> Thank you!



They're all really nice to me and I've done PAs everywhere.  I buy a lot of St John which is considered a designer item and price adjusted in most racks here.

I think the best racks are the 2 SF locations and Palo Alto (Ravenswood) if you like the high end goods btw.


----------



## Michelle1x

yakusoku.af said:


> That's what I thought too! Now it's going to be just like TJ Maxx, no phone orders and if it's not at your location your SOL. Boooo



Well, to be fair, last year I tried to call the New Jersey store looking for St John (there is a store in NJ that gets a lot of St John)- and they denied allowing me to order sight unseen over the phone, then.  I explained I had done it before and they didn't really have an explanation.  I assumed it was because the phone order system was messed up (I bought something once that never showed up, etc).

So, some stores have denied phone orders for a while.  May not apply to the whole network.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Michelle1x said:


> Well, to be fair, last year I tried to call the New Jersey store looking for St John (there is a store in NJ that gets a lot of St John)- and they denied allowing me to order sight unseen over the phone, then.  I explained I had done it before and they didn't really have an explanation.  I assumed it was because the phone order system was messed up (I bought something once that never showed up, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> So, some stores have denied phone orders for a while.  May not apply to the whole network.




That's really in consistent. I ordered a few things from different stores last year, all phone orders and they never denied me. One store said they couldn't find it but the member that told me about the shoes luckily found it a few days later and put it on hold for me. 
The girl I spoke to today mentioned because it was a higher price point, I would have to come to the store and purchase it even after she said no phone orders. But she didn't even say if they had the item I was looking for or how much it was.  She didn't sound like she would look for it unless I wanted to put it on hold to buy at the store. 
I would have called the NJ store later and tried to speak to another associate, maybe you would have had better luck.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Union square gets a lot of designer but it goes fast. But I wouldn't recommend bringing a car into the City over there plus parking would be expensive because it would be nearly impossible to park on the street over there. 

I like Bergen but they get more bridge than designer. 

Not sure about Gateway - and traffic could be a nightmare getting in and out of Brooklyn. 

Never been to a Rack in PA. Curious about that one. 



peacelovesequin said:


> Union Square (NY)
> Gateway Center (NY)
> Bergen Town Center (NJ)
> Willow Grove Park (PA)


----------



## buyingpig

Michelle1x said:


> They're all really nice to me and I've done PAs everywhere.  I buy a lot of St John which is considered a designer item and price adjusted in most racks here.
> 
> I think the best racks are the 2 SF locations and Palo Alto (Ravenswood) if you like the high end goods btw.



ty! hopefully I find something good while there


----------



## seton

Bergen Town Center is in shopping mall with Saks Off Fifth, C21, bloomies outlet, etc. Youre bound to find something in all those stores.


----------



## Tiffyhalim

Michelle1x said:


> Well, to be fair, last year I tried to call the New Jersey store looking for St John (there is a store in NJ that gets a lot of St John)- and they denied allowing me to order sight unseen over the phone, then.  I explained I had done it before and they didn't really have an explanation.  I assumed it was because the phone order system was messed up (I bought something once that never showed up, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> So, some stores have denied phone orders for a while.  May not apply to the whole network.




So we used to be able to order it in app and send it to us or track it via app and ask other store to send it to us? Sorry newbie here [emoji28]


----------



## sparksfly

Tiffyhalim said:


> So we used to be able to order it in app and send it to us or track it via app and ask other store to send it to us? Sorry newbie here [emoji28]




You could put the sku/upc in on the app and see which stores near us had them in stock. Then you could show a sales associate and they'd put in a request and the store that had it would ship it for $7. 

Or they can search nationwide on their mobiles and do the same thing.


----------



## Tiffyhalim

sparksfly said:


> You could put the sku/upc in on the app and see which stores near us had them in stock. Then you could show a sales associate and they'd put in a request and the store that had it would ship it for $7.
> 
> Or they can search nationwide on their mobiles and do the same thing.




But now u cant do that anymore?


----------



## hellokimmiee

Tiffyhalim said:


> So we used to be able to order it in app and send it to us or track it via app and ask other store to send it to us? Sorry newbie here [emoji28]




Yes exactly


----------



## Lodpah

Hi sorry for being ignorant but you pay only a penny for the item? If so that's amazing! How does it work?


----------



## Michelle1x

Tiffyhalim said:


> So we used to be able to order it in app and send it to us or track it via app and ask other store to send it to us? Sorry newbie here [emoji28]



Yes- but what I was trying to do was just blindly call the store (Bergen)- and ask to buy a St John jacket which I knew they had.  The app would not have been useful for those items because they are one-off full line transfers with "assorted" skus.  But I knew what I wanted and could describe it and get it sent, I thought.  Bergen wouldn't do it- they said no ordering over the phone.  They wanted me to go to my local store and order it through the app but I am in San Francisco.


----------



## Michelle1x

yakusoku.af said:


> That's really in consistent. I ordered a few things from different stores last year, all phone orders and they never denied me. One store said they couldn't find it but the member that told me about the shoes luckily found it a few days later and put it on hold for me.
> The girl I spoke to today mentioned because it was a higher price point, I would have to come to the store and purchase it even after she said no phone orders. But she didn't even say if they had the item I was looking for or how much it was.  She didn't sound like she would look for it unless I wanted to put it on hold to buy at the store.
> I would have called the NJ store later and tried to speak to another associate, maybe you would have had better luck.



Yeah I also think I could have pressed it, because I'm not sure if it was just a busy SA who didn't want to do the legwork while I was on the phone.  I think that is part of the issue with phone orders.

But there are 2 times/year when designer stuff gets sent to Rack - Now and summer - and I have got to get a handle on all this spending.  You think WOW!  $90 for a $2K dress!  But if you buy 8 things...


----------



## Aharing

peacelovesequin said:


> Union Square (NY)
> Gateway Center (NY)
> Bergen Town Center (NJ)
> Willow Grove Park (PA)



Thank you!!


----------



## Aharing

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Union square gets a lot of designer but it goes fast. But I wouldn't recommend bringing a car into the City over there plus parking would be expensive because it would be nearly impossible to park on the street over there.
> 
> I like Bergen but they get more bridge than designer.
> 
> Not sure about Gateway - and traffic could be a nightmare getting in and out of Brooklyn.
> 
> Never been to a Rack in PA. Curious about that one.



That's true parking would be a pain and traffic is always an issue in the city. I'll have to check out the one in PA. Thanks for your input, it was really helpful!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Found these Isabel marant booties at West Covina Nordstrom Rack. Didn't buy


----------



## Tiffyhalim

Anyone know how is the nordstrom rack in sf? Is it good? Or just mediocre? I live far from sf and i dont want to waste my time to go there since sf has a lot of traffic [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] and parking is hella expensive


----------



## ferragamolove

Michelle1x said:


> They're all really nice to me and I've done PAs everywhere.  I buy a lot of St John which is considered a designer item and price adjusted in most racks here.
> 
> I think the best racks are the 2 SF locations and Palo Alto (Ravenswood) if you like the high end goods btw.



Were you able to price adjust at the Ravenswood location?  I've asked on a couple of different occasions (a couple days before CTR started) whether they would be able to do PAs on items I was purchasing once CTR started, and both times I was told no.  I wasn't asking about designer items, just "regular" items, and they said they don't do PAs at all.


----------



## meowmix318

ferragamolove said:


> Were you able to price adjust at the Ravenswood location?  I've asked on a couple of different occasions (a couple days before CTR started) whether they would be able to do PAs on items I was purchasing once CTR started, and both times I was told no.  I wasn't asking about designer items, just "regular" items, and they said they don't do PAs at all.



That isn't right. It states 7 day price adjustment on the sales receipt


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Tiffyhalim said:


> Anyone know how is the nordstrom rack in sf? Is it good? Or just mediocre? I live far from sf and i dont want to waste my time to go there since sf has a lot of traffic [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] and parking is hella expensive




Both SF locations are great IMO.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

meowmix318 said:


> That isn't right. It states 7 day price adjustment on the sales receipt




Agreed! I was able to do this in other SF Bay Area locations.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Actually the Saks, NM and Bloomies isn't that good. Century is great when they are having a sale. 



seton said:


> Bergen Town Center is in shopping mall with Saks Off Fifth, C21, bloomies outlet, etc. Youre bound to find something in all those stores.



NP!



Aharing said:


> That's true parking would be a pain and traffic is always an issue in the city. I'll have to check out the one in PA. Thanks for your input, it was really helpful!



DM me - I can look for it and put it on hold with a friendly associate there (based on who is in) who should be about to help you. I saw them doing search and sends last week and had not heard anything had changed. Weird. 



Michelle1x said:


> Yes- but what I was trying to do was just blindly call the store (Bergen)- and ask to buy a St John jacket which I knew they had.  The app would not have been useful for those items because they are one-off full line transfers with "assorted" skus.  But I knew what I wanted and could describe it and get it sent, I thought.  Bergen wouldn't do it- they said no ordering over the phone.  They wanted me to go to my local store and order it through the app but I am in San Francisco.


----------



## madgrl786

Hey guys so is it 7 days within CTR time or before? I think I end up going like within 8 days of CTR starting, but people usually PA it for me. So would today "technically" be the day to go for my CTR shopping or tomorrow?


----------



## meowmix318

madgrl786 said:


> Hey guys so is it 7 days within CTR time or before? I think I end up going like within 8 days of CTR starting, but people usually PA it for me. So would today "technically" be the day to go for my CTR shopping or tomorrow?



Yes today you can start the ctr shopping and get it adjusted on Friday


----------



## Kelly7adria

Does anyone know what the sale will be on CTR? Discount percentage and what items?


----------



## madgrl786

meowmix318 said:


> Yes today you can start the ctr shopping and get it adjusted on Friday



Thank you! 

I thought it was 25% on red and blue tags again, but I could be wrong. My stores have never told me that I couldn't buy a designer item that was red or blue tagged (if blue tags were included in CTR). I'm sorry that happens to some of you out there.


----------



## Mininana

Does anyone know if you get PA when you buy online? Thanks!


----------



## Kelly7adria

Are purses and shoes included? Or just clothing?


----------



## madgrl786

Kelly7adria said:


> Are purses and shoes included? Or just clothing?



Yes they are included.


----------



## pinktailcat

madgrl786 said:


> Yes they are included.



Here are some I saw Nordstromrack in FL....

I am admiring everyone scoring such a super great deals!


----------



## bakeacookie

pinktailcat said:


> Here are some I saw Nordstromrack in FL....
> 
> I am admiring everyone scoring such a super great deals!



Omg I want that tote, and it's such a great price!!

Great finds!


----------



## sheilaR

Tiffyhalim said:


> Anyone know how is the nordstrom rack in sf? Is it good? Or just mediocre? I live far from sf and i dont want to waste my time to go there since sf has a lot of traffic [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] and parking is hella
> 
> Both are good. Try to go on a weekday as they get more new stuff before weekend comes. I usually score great items midweek. [emoji4]


----------



## ferragamolove

elisainthecity said:


> Agreed! I was able to do this in other SF Bay Area locations.



So odd...I asked two different salespeople at Ravenswood on two different days, and they both said no price adjustments for CTR.  I should try again...maybe third time is the charm!


----------



## daisygrl

ferragamolove said:


> So odd...I asked two different salespeople at Ravenswood on two different days, and they both said no price adjustments for CTR.  I should try again...maybe third time is the charm!




Try to show them back of the receipt from NR-return policy including PA should be stated on it.


----------



## stephsworld

Tiffyhalim said:


> Anyone know how is the nordstrom rack in sf? Is it good? Or just mediocre? I live far from sf and i dont want to waste my time to go there since sf has a lot of traffic [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] and parking is hella expensive



the downtown 9th street location has a parking lot that's free for a few hours.


----------



## peacelovesequin

ferragamolove said:


> So odd...I asked two different salespeople at Ravenswood on two different days, and they both said no price adjustments for CTR.  I should try again...maybe third time is the charm!







daisygrl said:


> Try to show them back of the receipt from NR-return policy including PA should be stated on it.




Here's the fine print from my digital receipt:


----------



## tiyawna

Can someone recommend any NR stores in DC, MD or VA? I've never came across any of the great deals you all post... and I'm a lil (okay a lot) jealous [emoji4]


----------



## My3boyscde

Aharing said:


> Is anyone in here from the East coast and has found a good Nordstrom rack location? I'm gonna be going on a road trip and traveling through Connecticut, New York, New Jersey, and Pennsylvania and would love to stop at a good Nordstrom rack location- mine at home isn't very good when it comes to the inventory they recieve.



In the Philadelphia area, there's a NR in Center City Philly. There's also one in Cherry Hill, NJ which is 15 minutes outside of Philly. I've only been to the Center City one once and usually go to Cherry Hill. I have never seen high end bags there and high end shoes and clothing is few and far between there. I'm not sure if it's because I don't go often enough or don't have enough time to really dig around because there is a full line store down the street from there.

I've actually found some great refurbished items at Willow Grove but that's at least a 30 minute drive west of the 95 and/or NJ turnpike corridor


----------



## wis3ly

My3boyscde said:


> In the Philadelphia area, there's a NR in Center City Philly. There's also one in Cherry Hill, NJ which is 15 minutes outside of Philly. I've only been to the Center City one once and usually go to Cherry Hill. I have never seen high end bags there and high end shoes and clothing is few and far between there. I'm not sure if it's because I don't go often enough or don't have enough time to really dig around because there is a full line store down the street from there.
> 
> I've actually found some great refurbished items at Willow Grove but that's at least a 30 minute drive west of the 95 and/or NJ turnpike corridor



the Cherry Hill one is about 15 min from my parents' house and I always make an effort to go when I'm  home. Designers bags I've seen are Marc Jacobs and Rebecca Minkoff, nothing higher than that. I did get a pair of Hunters (in a Nordstrom exclusive color) for around $80 shortly after it opened. Shoes I've seen Tory Burch, Kate Spade, Stuart Weitzman and maybe an occasional Jimmy Choo, but again, nothing in classic styles.


----------



## climbgirl

Today at the Rack in Alpharetta, GA I bought some red tag boots and even the SA told me to bring my receipt and shoes back next week for PA.  I didn't even have to ask.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Found these Isabel marant booties at West Covina Nordstrom Rack. Didn't buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262807
> View attachment 3262808




Thank you for posting this! 
I was able to call and do a phone order! Maybe it is a store by store basis. The SA that helped me didn't even hesitate when I told her I wanted to do a phone order. She was very helpful. No issues ordering it with my Nordstrom card either.


----------



## sleepykris

I went to the Brea, CA location.  No Longchamps and very little selection of anything else.


----------



## tastangan

pinktailcat said:


> Here are some I saw Nordstromrack in FL....
> 
> I am admiring everyone scoring such a super great deals!



Thanks for posting the longchamp. I got it!  Is it the large size? I forgot to double check the size. 

It is coming from FL so maybe it's the same one?


----------



## wis3ly

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 3257787
> 
> Size 37.5 manolo bb pointed toe. I have it on hold dm me for info. $189.87




I pm-ed you. Are these still available?


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

wis3ly said:


> I pm-ed you. Are these still available?




Sorry it's no longer available but I did see gray patent leather prada heels. It was w&r though but in good condition 37.5


----------



## BlackGrayRed

NYYankeeGrl said:


> How much was the carousel bag?




I think it was $250. Something like that. Store was closing soon when I was there. And I didn't have time to take pictures of the tags. Really unique-looking bag.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

BlackGrayRed said:


> I think it was $250. Something like that. Store was closing soon when I was there. And I didn't have time to take pictures of the tags. Really unique-looking bag.




By the way, all three bags were Made in France. [emoji2]


----------



## gquinn

Saw this Roberto Cavalli dress at Southcenter. It's a size 38 and on the online arrivals rounder.


----------



## pinktailcat

tastangan said:


> Thanks for posting the longchamp. I got it!  Is it the large size? I forgot to double check the size.
> 
> It is coming from FL so maybe it's the same one?



Congrats! It was not large, most likely small. 
There were different prints for different prices, but only this one had the best price, so could be from the store I was at today 

I saw other nice leather longchamp purse too like around $300....but my pics are a bit mixed up now....


----------



## pinktailcat

sleepykris said:


> I went to the Brea, CA location.  No Longchamps and very little selection of anything else.




More things I saw yesterday in FL.


----------



## ferragamolove

daisygrl said:


> Try to show them back of the receipt from NR-return policy including PA should be stated on it.



Thanks, I'll try it!  Fingers crossed...I was going to try getting a PA at another location but would love to avoid the extra 30-minute drive!


----------



## meowmix318

Spotted at the Pasadena location


----------



## meowmix318

Spotted at West Covina this afternoon. Size 7.5 for $649.99. Did not get a photo of the tag.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Purchased this Valentino bag today $200 assorted before CTR, regular price $2995.

Looks good from afar



but it's got some definite wear









I haven't taken it to a professional but anyone have experience bringing a bag like this back too life? Not sure if it's worth keeping since white is probably the worst color in terms of bag maintenance. Thoughts?


----------



## paula3boys

I just found this Rebecca Minkoff mini Avery tote in Quartz (great light pink that I've been hoping to find) at my Nordstrom Rack tonight for half off plus 20%! 
I added the bow charm from H&M


----------



## pecknnibble

hellokimmiee said:


> Purchased this Valentino bag today $200 assorted before CTR, regular price $2995.
> 
> Looks good from afar
> View attachment 3263933
> 
> 
> but it's got some definite wear
> View attachment 3263937
> 
> View attachment 3263939
> 
> View attachment 3263940
> 
> View attachment 3263941
> 
> 
> I haven't taken it to a professional but anyone have experience bringing a bag like this back too life? Not sure if it's worth keeping since white is probably the worst color in terms of bag maintenance. Thoughts?




Wow I'm surprised they're still selling a bag in that condition! [emoji53] But for that price I guess it's worth taking it to a bag spa or at least asking if there's anything that can be done about it.


----------



## hellokimmiee

pecknnibble said:


> Wow I'm surprised they're still selling a bag in that condition! [emoji53] But for that price I guess it's worth taking it to a bag spa or at least asking if there's anything that can be done about it.




Yeah I guess they were trying to see if it would sell during CTR. It's so hard to walk away from it because of the price but if that sort of damage was done just hanging in the store I can't imagine what I'll do it it in daily life.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

hellokimmiee said:


> Purchased this Valentino bag today $200 assorted before CTR, regular price $2995.
> 
> Looks good from afar
> View attachment 3263933
> 
> 
> but it's got some definite wear
> View attachment 3263937
> 
> View attachment 3263939
> 
> View attachment 3263940
> 
> View attachment 3263941
> 
> 
> I haven't taken it to a professional but anyone have experience bringing a bag like this back too life? Not sure if it's worth keeping since white is probably the worst color in terms of bag maintenance. Thoughts?



Definitely take it to a leather specialist. In NYC most people go to The Leather Spa. You can actually mail to them: http://leatherspa.com/pages/handbag-repair

They're not cheap, but neither is that bag


----------



## gquinn

hellokimmiee said:


> Purchased this Valentino bag today $200 assorted before CTR, regular price $2995.
> 
> Looks good from afar
> View attachment 3263933
> 
> 
> but it's got some definite wear
> View attachment 3263937
> 
> View attachment 3263939
> 
> View attachment 3263940
> 
> View attachment 3263941
> 
> 
> I haven't taken it to a professional but anyone have experience bringing a bag like this back too life? Not sure if it's worth keeping since white is probably the worst color in terms of bag maintenance. Thoughts?




Eeek! I own several white and light colored bags and they don't look used and abused like that one. 

It does appear to be a great price considering the retail value. If you love it, keep it - BUT a professional cleaning will probably cost more than what you paid.

Good luck in your decision and let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## hellokimmiee

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Definitely take it to a leather specialist. In NYC most people go to The Leather Spa. You can actually mail to them: http://leatherspa.com/pages/handbag-repair
> 
> 
> 
> They're not cheap, but neither is that bag




Thanks! I think I will try this.


----------



## Michelle1x

Some fairly awesome Bal sandals at off 5th for $238 fyi
http://www.saksoff5th.com/studded-l...age&prefv1=Balenciaga&designerName=Balenciaga


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> Thanks! I think I will try this.



And please keep everyone posted with the after  photos


----------



## peacelovesequin

Just an FYI 

*Event: *Clear the Rack (CTR) 
*Date:* February 12-15th
*Where*: Both in-store and online at NordstromRack.com 
*What: *Take an additional 25% off ALL clearance (this includes clothing, accessories, shoes, etc.) 
*Tag(s):* Red (NOTE: Recently baby blue tags have been included).

I wish we could pin this post, ha ha!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

longchamp at Buckhead


----------



## Mininana

peacelovesequin said:


> Just an FYI
> 
> 
> 
> *Event: *Clear the Rack (CTR)
> 
> *Date:* February 12-15th
> 
> *Where*: Both in-store and online at NordstromRack.com
> 
> *What: *Take an additional 25% off ALL clearance (this includes clothing, accessories, shoes, etc.)
> 
> *Tag(s):* Red (NOTE: Recently baby blue tags have been included).
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we could pin this post, ha ha!




Thank you! So if I buy something online today I can get the PA right?


----------



## daisygrl

Got these Choos for $249 (blue tag), so around $187 after PA, brand new, not refurbished. Unsure if I keep them as last thing I need are another black shoes. If someone sees these in light color (beige preferably), in size 37, PLEASE, let me know. Wanted these forever.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Found Theory trench for $107


----------



## applecidered

Is it just me, or does anyone think those large amounts of Longchamps at NR are made for outlet or something similar? I think the tags look suspect. But anyway, it's a better value than original price, I just find it odd that I'm seeing so many even at my local NR.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3264440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found Theory trench for $107




Hi please share the UPC. I have been looking  for this coat. Thanks.


----------



## applecidered

hellokimmiee said:


> Purchased this Valentino bag today $200 assorted before CTR, regular price $2995.
> 
> Looks good from afar
> View attachment 3263933
> 
> 
> but it's got some definite wear
> View attachment 3263937
> 
> View attachment 3263939
> 
> View attachment 3263940
> 
> View attachment 3263941
> 
> 
> I haven't taken it to a professional but anyone have experience bringing a bag like this back too life? Not sure if it's worth keeping since white is probably the worst color in terms of bag maintenance. Thoughts?


Definitely looks worn... multiple times. If you're not completely happy with it, then I would return it (or try to consign)? Maybe you might be able to get a small profit by doing that.


----------



## pigrabbit

Spotted 2 LC bags in Hydrangea. $90 white tag. PM me for location


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Hi please share the UPC. I have been looking  for this coat. Thanks.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here you go. Good luck


----------



## seton

applecidered said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone think those large amounts of Longchamps at NR are made for outlet or something similar? I think the tags look suspect. But anyway, it's a better value than original price, I just find it odd that I'm seeing so many even at my local NR.




LC does not do MFF.





pigrabbit said:


> Spotted 2 LC bags in Hydrangea. $90 white tag. PM me for location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264491



There were 4 of these at my local NR too.


----------



## Michelle1x

hellokimmiee said:


> Purchased this Valentino bag today $200 assorted before CTR, regular price $2995.
> 
> Looks good from afar
> View attachment 3263933
> 
> 
> but it's got some definite wear
> View attachment 3263937
> 
> View attachment 3263939
> 
> View attachment 3263940
> 
> View attachment 3263941
> 
> 
> I haven't taken it to a professional but anyone have experience bringing a bag like this back too life? Not sure if it's worth keeping since white is probably the worst color in terms of bag maintenance. Thoughts?



During the recession I would shop for bags at thrift and consignment stores so I became a mini-expert in reinstating worn bags 

The first thing you want to do, before you spend another cent on it, is try to clean it yourself with a leather cleaner.  It has to be a product designed for leather cleaning, not an all purpose cleaner.  I have had the best luck with Weiman Leather wipes (sold at Target for under $5) - and some people like Coach leather cleaner which you can order for $10 with free shipping here
http://www.coach.com/coach-leather-..._color=MTI&src=googleshopping&cid=S_GPLA65604

If you use the leather wipes, get a toothpick or Q-tip and wrap the leather wipe around there and try to clean all the detailing on the bag that way.  It will take 45 mins or so- but you'd be *amazed* at the results from just a cleaning on a fine leather bag.  Many times the leather is just fine but dirty.  Your Valentino definitely looks dirty but with that soft leather it could be too worn to salvage, too.  BUt you don't know until you clean it.  Then if it still looks ratty, no problem with Nordstrom to return it and they will send ti to last chance. 

I definitely would try to make a go of it for $150 but not try to put too much more into it.


----------



## krisvoys

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/steve-madden-raela-pump/4127460

Found these Steve Madden shoes today for 42.97, will be about 33 after PA! Thought I'd share the upc in case anyone wanted to look them up, I think they are super cute!

715924051075


----------



## peacelovesequin

applecidered said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone think those large amounts of Longchamps at NR are made for outlet or something similar? I think the tags look suspect. But anyway, it's a better value than original price, I just find it odd that I'm seeing so many even at my local NR.




Some of these styles/color-ways are from seasons ago (earliest I've seen is 2012) or discontinued. I'm assuming that Nordstrom (or NR) had a LARGE LC deadstock and is trying to get rid of it (thumbs up). 




seton said:


> LC does not do MFF.




+1


----------



## shopcity

At Pasadena rack Valentino rockstud flats in black and Ysl tribute Pantent leather. Both are size 6-6.5 in the designer section and $250ish. W&r they looked pretty beat up and worn, but with CTR could be a steal.


----------



## applecidered

Re: Longchamp. Ah interesting, I wouldn't have thought stores would keep inventory around for years.


----------



## pecknnibble

shopcity said:


> At Pasadena rack Valentino rockstud flats in black and Ysl tribute Pantent leather. Both are size 6-6.5 in the designer section and $250ish. W&r they looked pretty beat up and worn, but with CTR could be a steal.




Called and both are gone [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## tastangan

peacelovesequin said:


> Some of these styles/color-ways are from seasons ago (earliest I've seen is 2012) or discontinued. I'm assuming that Nordstrom (or NR) had a LARGE LC deadstock and is trying to get rid of it (thumbs up).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1



I'm more curious about the Great Wall Longchamp bags. Since they are a Beijing exclusive, I'm surprise's that there's actually any available here


----------



## jerzio

Saw this milly dress for $29 red tag:. The condition wasn't the greatest


----------



## tastangan

pinktailcat said:


> Congrats! It was not large, most likely small.
> There were different prints for different prices, but only this one had the best price, so could be from the store I was at today
> 
> I saw other nice leather longchamp purse too like around $300....but my pics are a bit mixed up now....



I guess it must be a medium then. That size would probably work better for me since it's still a white bag to me. And hopefully I can get a PA for it

I haven't seen many Longchamp at my NR in a long time.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Got this MJ Collection red tagged for $270. I think it's mistagged because it's saying the original price is $449 (net-a-porter has it at $895 originally). Regardless the SKU is 04039019076490. Will be a great price once CTR starts


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

P.S. the Rack app is saying that it is being replaced by the other Rack online app, which doesn't have Search & Send (as far as I can see). I guess this is the official end of Search and Send?


----------



## pigrabbit

seton said:


> LC does not do MFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were 4 of these at my local NR too.




You're right. Other stores nearby have it too.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Saw this today red tagged for $549 if anyone is interested.


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone seen any leather leggings recently? I tried to track down the helmut Lang ones a few months ago but wasn't successful.


----------



## Leto

NYYankeeGrl said:


> P.S. the Rack app is saying that it is being replaced by the other Rack online app, which doesn't have Search & Send (as far as I can see). I guess this is the official end of Search and Send?




They stopped search and send Feb 1st. I just wonder how long the app will work. I just like to use it to check on prices.


----------



## vti3ai3ieg

I was leaving NR but saw this and had to get it. Burberry Medium Banner Worn and refurbished for $469.97.


----------



## Lani86

Does anyone have any experience with price adjusting on the website for CTR? Was trying to get an answer from their online support and they could not give me a direct answer.


----------



## rocknroll666

Found these today red tagged at the rack in my size! I've had a very dry Christmas and Januarybat the racks. They had a lot of other stuff that had to be mainline transfers. http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?PRODUCT<>p...tiveid=400087554601&productCode=0400087554601m.saks.com/pd.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446852861&site_refer=AFF001&mid=13816&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-mN.KNBeYy48126Au2wPkSw&LSoid=413707&LSlinkid=15&LScreativeid=400087554601&productCode=0400087554601


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Lani86 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with price adjusting on the website for CTR? Was trying to get an answer from their online support and they could not give me a direct answer.



Not exactly the same, but I was able to get a price adjustment for an item that I purchased online whose price had significantly dropped by calling them up.


----------



## Michelle1x

Lani86 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with price adjusting on the website for CTR? Was trying to get an answer from their online support and they could not give me a direct answer.


yeah- they will price adjust in chat but only if the same item is available on the site on Friday when CTR starts.  So website PAs are more restrictive than PAs in the store.


----------



## pecknnibble

Saw a TON of designer shoes at Metro Pointe rack - jimmy choo, prada, balenciaga, manolos, ballys, etc. Here are a few still available. 

Givenchy (I think these might have been a size 6 bc it fit me)





Saint Laurent





Balenciaga




Also just a note, most of the designers that seem like transfers from Nordstrom (i.e. Bal, Prada, YSL) are red-tagged! Whereas most of the Burberry, Gucci, jimmy choo, manolos are regular turquoise tags.


----------



## elyseindc

Just got back from the Rack on State Street in Chicago. Lots and lots of designer items with red tags (valentino, balenciaga, prada, chloe, etc). Found this and thought one of you may be interested in it. Cheers!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Picked this Rebecca Minkoff bag up today. It was in the clearance bin. It's in perfect condition...love it!


----------



## daisygrl

pecknnibble said:


> Saw a TON of designer shoes at Metro Pointe rack - jimmy choo, prada, balenciaga, manolos, ballys, etc. Here are a few still available.
> 
> Givenchy (I think these might have been a size 6 bc it fit me)
> View attachment 3264814
> View attachment 3264815
> View attachment 3264816
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent
> View attachment 3264818
> View attachment 3264819
> View attachment 3264820
> 
> 
> Balenciaga
> View attachment 3264821
> View attachment 3264822
> 
> 
> Also just a note, most of the designers that seem like transfers from Nordstrom (i.e. Bal, Prada, YSL) are red-tagged! Whereas most of the Burberry, Gucci, jimmy choo, manolos are regular turquoise tags.




Thanks for the heads up! I was going to go there tomorrow. Really tempted but managed to get brand new classic Choos - blue tagged elsewhere. But still might go.


----------



## pinktailcat

elyseindc said:


> Just got back from the Rack on State Street in Chicago. Lots and lots of designer items with red tags (valentino, balenciaga, prada, chloe, etc). Found this and thought one of you may be interested in it. Cheers!



That is gorgeous. I want it if it will be another 25% off


----------



## kema042290

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Union square gets a lot of designer but it goes fast. But I wouldn't recommend bringing a car into the City over there plus parking would be expensive because it would be nearly impossible to park on the street over there.
> 
> I like Bergen but they get more bridge than designer.
> 
> Not sure about Gateway - and traffic could be a nightmare getting in and out of Brooklyn.
> 
> Never been to a Rack in PA. Curious about that one.



Gateway doesn't get much designer. They had a random Burberry trench when I went during the last CTR. I think they are good for non-designer shoes because you have a good chance of getting shoes for 20 dollars or less if you can wait. It's probably one of those worst locations.They probably should have put that one in Queen Center Mall because it doesn't get that much traffic on a daily like other locations.


----------



## IStuckACello

Emeryville 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 still here-$79.97 I think


----------



## Sartorial1

LoveMyMarc said:


> Picked this Rebecca Minkoff bag up today. It was in the clearance bin. It's in perfect condition...love it!
> 
> View attachment 3264905
> 
> View attachment 3264906



That's really cute. Had to take a second look to realize it was not a Bal!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Sartorial1 said:


> That's really cute. Had to take a second look to realize it was not a Bal!



I think it's a little Bal inspired, honestly, lol.


----------



## jessl

sparksfly said:


> Anyone seen any leather leggings recently? I tried to track down the helmut Lang ones a few months ago but wasn't successful.


I got a pair of Vince embossed leather pants a couple weeks ago, $99 down from $1175. Here is the UPC if you want to check it out.


----------



## lvlouis

gquinn said:


> Found these Derek Lam pumps for a penny!
> View attachment 3261873
> 
> 
> Birkenstocks for $26.97
> View attachment 3261874
> 
> 
> Bcbg Maxazria "Josanna" for $4.90
> View attachment 3261879




Can share the tag for the Birkenstock


----------



## aga5

I had some luck today, got a M Missoni dress for $59 I will try to get price adjusted in Friday (the pic really does not capture how nice the pattern is) , Alex Chung for AG denim skirt red tag $69, and Parker dress for $19.


----------



## gquinn

Saw this Prada dress at Factoria...


----------



## Tiffyhalim

aga5 said:


> I had some luck today, got a M Missoni dress for $59 I will try to get price adjusted in Friday (the pic really does not capture how nice the pattern is) , Alex Chung for AG denim skirt red tag $69, and Parker dress for $19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265771
> View attachment 3265772




Love the white one [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Tiffyhalim

When is the ctr start? [emoji16]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Tiffyhalim said:


> When is the ctr start? [emoji16]





peacelovesequin said:


> Just an FYI
> 
> *Event: *Clear the Rack (CTR)
> *Date:* February 12-15th
> *Where*: Both in-store and online at NordstromRack.com
> *What: *Take an additional 25% off ALL clearance (this includes clothing, accessories, shoes, etc.)
> *Tag(s):* Red (NOTE: Recently baby blue tags have been included).



Hope this helps!


----------



## meowmix318

Tiffyhalim said:


> When is the ctr start? [emoji16]



Clear the rack sale starts this Friday (2/12)


----------



## peacelovesequin

aga5 said:


> I had some luck today, got a M Missoni dress for $59 I will try to get price adjusted in Friday (the pic really does not capture how nice the pattern is) , Alex Chung for AG denim skirt red tag $69, and Parker dress for $19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265771
> View attachment 3265772



Great finds, especially the Parker dress!


----------



## Michelle1x

With the announcements of the CTR 25% off on FB and billboards, I guess we won't be getting anything for 50% off this time?
That dress sale last time was crazy


----------



## pecknnibble

For CTR, is it confirmed it's 25% off for blue tags as well?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
They had a rack of Moschino bags 










Valentino




Giuseppe Zanotti


Dior


----------



## yakusoku.af

Cont 
MCM All Women's sizes












Lanvin




Miu Miu


----------



## kathydep

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> They had a rack of Moschino bags
> View attachment 3265847
> 
> View attachment 3265849
> 
> View attachment 3265850
> 
> View attachment 3265851
> 
> View attachment 3265852
> 
> Valentino
> View attachment 3265853
> 
> View attachment 3265854
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti
> View attachment 3265860
> 
> Dior
> View attachment 3265862
> 
> View attachment 3265863



I love thag clutch! Which store is this from?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Cont 
Moschino




Manolo




Dior




Prada 




Missoni dress





They also had a rack of new designer arrivals from Nordstrom. Some Isabel Marant, prices were still $150 and up.


----------



## yakusoku.af

kathydep said:


> I love thag clutch! Which store is this from?




Honolulu NR 
There was only one!


----------



## meowmix318

Spotted at the Upland Location


----------



## meowmix318

Rebecca Minkoff boots, 439010917440 & Alexander McQueen clutch (crocodile)


----------



## meowmix318

Jimmy Choo Heels (please excuse my poor camera shots, have no talent in taking photos)


----------



## hellokimmiee

meowmix318 said:


> Jimmy Choo Heels (please excuse my poor camera shots, have no talent in taking photos)




So gorgeous!


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> So gorgeous!



Thank you. Its higher than what I'm used to but its so pretty and sparkly.


----------



## aga5

peacelovesequin said:


> Great finds, especially the Parker dress!




They still had a lot of the Parker dresses to ship, I ordered up a size and having it sent
UPC: 888585100106


----------



## morejunkny

peacelovesequin said:


> Hope this helps!




Does any tag with red on it count, or does it have to be that additional red clearance sticker? 

Thanks for the Intel!


----------



## scgirl212

Picked up these Manolos for $117 red tagged. I'll try to get them price adjusted...last time I tried to get designer price adjusted I was told no. Fingers crossed! It would make them less than $100!


----------



## gquinn

lvlouis said:


> Can share the tag for the Birkenstock




Sorry for the delayed reply.  Here you go. Btw I believe they are the narrow width.


----------



## paula3boys

Michelle1x said:


> yeah- they will price adjust in chat but only if the same item is available on the site on Friday when CTR starts.  So website PAs are more restrictive than PAs in the store.




So does the exact item have to be in stock at store trying to get PA at?


----------



## paula3boys

pecknnibble said:


> For CTR, is it confirmed it's 25% off for blue tags as well?




Someone said light blue tags back on post 10905 I think


----------



## peacelovesequin

morejunkny said:


> Does any tag with red on it count, or does it have to be that additional red clearance sticker?
> 
> Thanks for the Intel!





Any red tag qualifies (clothing, shoes, home, accessories, etc.) 




pecknnibble said:


> For CTR, is it confirmed it's 25% off for blue tags as well?




I have not seen anything in regards to blue tags yet.


----------



## peacelovesequin

aga5 said:


> They still had a lot of the Parker dresses to ship, I ordered up a size and having it sent
> UPC: 888585100106




Thank you! [emoji7]


----------



## Michelle1x

paula3boys said:


> So does the exact item have to be in stock at store trying to get PA at?


no that is the difference


----------



## Bagisa

Do price adjustments have to fall in a 7 or 14 day window?


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

IStuckACello said:


> Emeryville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265007
> View attachment 3265012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still here-$79.97 I think


Thanks!  Heading to Emeryville today.  Any other Longchamp bag sitings??


----------



## bakeacookie

Bagisa said:


> Do price adjustments have to fall in a 7 or 14 day window?



7 days. They are strict on that.


----------



## bakeacookie

Anyone have any codes for AG jeans?


----------



## IStuckACello

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Thanks!  Heading to Emeryville today.  Any other Longchamp bag sitings??




Nope, and the bag was there Saturday at closing, don't know if it's still around...good price if you can get it adjusted again too.


----------



## itsmree

hi ladies
Today I asked and a sales associate confirmed that it would be red AND blue!   I also confirmed with another SA at the register that I can most def bring items back on friday to have them PA!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

itsmree said:


> hi ladies
> Today I asked and a sales associate confirmed that it would be red AND blue!   I also confirmed with another SA at the register that I can most def bring items back on friday to have them PA!!!



which rack said yes to PA? I keep getting the SAs who won't do blue tag. ullhair:


----------



## itsmree

bakeacookie said:


> which rack said yes to PA? I keep getting the SAs who won't do blue tag. ullhair:


mountain grove in redlands, ca

however - one sales associate said yes to blue and red tags for ctr and another said yes, i can come back for PA - i did NOT clarify PA on a specific color ...


----------



## bakeacookie

itsmree said:


> mountain grove in redlands, ca
> 
> however - one sales associate said yes to blue and red tags for ctr and another said yes, i can come back for PA - i did NOT clarify PA on a specific color ...



Thanks! Hopefully the stores will do blue tag!


----------



## kathydep

bakeacookie said:


> 7 days. They are strict on that.



So, how does PA work, is it 7 days counting the day you bought it or start counting the day after you bought it?


----------



## meowmix318

kathydep said:


> So, how does PA work, is it 7 days counting the day you bought it or start counting the day after you bought it?



If you buy something on the 1st, you have until the 8th to price adjust


----------



## gail13

I was told def no PA by a few different SA's-not even one day.


----------



## mranda

How is that possible when it says right on the receipt that they do price adjustments within 7 days? I would totally argue that. It says nothing about exclusions. On a side note, there was a rack of Elizabeth & James for $29.97 at my rack yesterday.


----------



## deathcookie

I feel like the PA policy is up to the store manager to enforce or deny. Some stores are more than happy to tell you about PA policy a week before CTR starts and some don't want to PA for whatever reason.  Really frustrating!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

mranda said:


> How is that possible when it says right on the receipt that they do price adjustments within 7 days? I would totally argue that. It says nothing about exclusions. On a side note, there was a rack of Elizabeth & James for $29.97 at my rack yesterday.




Do you have photos?


----------



## pecknnibble

When I was at metro pointe, the SA asked me if I wanted to make it my triple points day but I told her I was coming back for PAs this week and she just said ok. She didn't seem too happy about it either [emoji53]


----------



## meowmix318

pecknnibble said:


> When I was at metro pointe, the SA asked me if I wanted to make it my triple points day but I told her I was coming back for PAs this week and she just said ok. She didn't seem too happy about it either [emoji53]



Lol why would she be unhappy? I plan on making a complaint to the corporate office about the inconsistent policies among stores (but luckily I have not had problems with price adjustments yet and hope not to this Friday)


----------



## scgirl212

pecknnibble said:


> When I was at metro pointe, the SA asked me if I wanted to make it my triple points day but I told her I was coming back for PAs this week and she just said ok. She didn't seem too happy about it either [emoji53]


Metro pointe has been the only rack I've ever had a problem with PAs. Two separate times and two different SAs refused to do PA on designer items.


----------



## mranda

peacelovesequin said:


> Do you have photos?



No, sorry. They had white crinkle blazers, denim, tank tops, a few long sleeved tops. I was unimpressed with the quality. I haven't really looked at Elizabeth and James for a few years, but it used to be much better quality. Better designs, construction, and fabrics. Some of the items were Textile by Elizabeth and James, so maybe that is why.


----------



## daisygrl

scgirl212 said:


> Metro pointe has been the only rack I've ever had a problem with PAs. Two separate times and two different SAs refused to do PA on designer items.




Agreed. They get grumpy when you do PA on regular, non-designer items. I don't even bother with designer items at this location.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I got 2 pairs of AGLs, both mismatch sizes - 36.5 right and 37 left (for some reason, they fit great though) for $66 each before PA. Also a pair for 1 cent.
And a Rebecca Minkoff vest for DD for $29.99 before PA.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Both $299 each before PA. NR Union Square has some amazing designer finds right now:

Jimmy Choo Daisy



Fendi Diana Ranger


----------



## pecknnibble

scgirl212 said:


> Metro pointe has been the only rack I've ever had a problem with PAs. Two separate times and two different SAs refused to do PA on designer items.






daisygrl said:


> Agreed. They get grumpy when you do PA on regular, non-designer items. I don't even bother with designer items at this location.




Wow, they don't allow PAs on designer items? That sucks since they have the largest designer inventory in the LA/OC area! No wonder she sounded unhappy. I'd at least have appreciated if she told me that they don't. Some people on this forum have also said Lakewood won't PA designers as well.

Btw, they'll at least give you 25% off on designer items if you buy them during CTR right??


----------



## daisygrl

pecknnibble said:


> Wow, they don't allow PAs on designer items? That sucks since they have the largest designer inventory in the LA/OC area! No wonder she sounded unhappy. I'd at least have appreciated if she told me that they don't. Some people on this forum have also said Lakewood won't PA designers as well.



True. Lakewood wouldn't PA Vince shirt - which I don't necessarily consider as high-end brand or my Tory Burch bag. Oh well. I would love to PA my Jimmy Choos heels this time but am not having my hopes up.


----------



## JNH14

daisygrl said:


> True. Lakewood wouldn't PA Vince shirt - which I don't necessarily consider as high-end brand or my Tory Burch bag. Oh well. I would love to PA my Jimmy Choos heels this time but am not having my hopes up.


 
I say bring in your receipt and show them the back of it-under those written Nordstrom rules-they have to price adjust. They made the rules-they must abide by them! I wouldn't hesitate to make a manager come up to the register and make a stink about it!


----------



## daisygrl

JNH14 said:


> I say bring in your receipt and show them the back of it-under those written Nordstrom rules-they have to price adjust. They made the rules-they must abide by them! I wouldn't hesitate to make a manager come up to the register and make a stink about it!




Actually, it was a manager who refused to PA. I didn't want to make a fuss about it since I shop there quite often so I went to another NR and they PAd without problems.  But with my Choos I will be firm and show them a receipt (it would save me $65 or so.)


----------



## JNH14

daisygrl said:


> Actually, it was a manager who refused to PA. I didn't want to make a fuss about it since I shop there quite often so I went to another NR and they PAd without problems.  But with my Choos I will be firm and show them a receipt (it would save me $65 or so.)


 


I would write a letter to corporate and give her name, even if I shopped there, this changing rules in different stores is not legal.  Their policy is right on the receipt...if they don't want to do it-then their policy should be rewritten.  You can't apply the rule to some of the people and not others!  Would be an interesting law suit...


----------



## jorton

Wow I can't believe the NR's that are not doing PA's. I live in the Midwest and have never had a problem and I've done Burberry, Gucci, Tory. The sales associates even encourage it. It seems strange to me that some stores won't do it. I have a bad feeling that they are going to cut back on PA's in some way like they have cut out in store ordering.


----------



## daisygrl

JNH14 said:


> I would write a letter to corporate and give her name, even if I shopped there, this changing rules in different stores is not legal.  Their policy is right on the receipt...if they don't want to do it-then their policy should be rewritten.  You can't apply the rule to some of the people and not others!  Would be an interesting law suit...




I agree. I will be firm this time as it is a lot more money than it was for the shirt. Will keep you posted, especially those in area. Should be interesting.


----------



## vivelebag

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it back for PA but I was still happy to find these at Union Square NYC. They even came with box and dust bag.


----------



## meowmix318

I have had the location in West Covina to price adjust all of my items without any hesitation. I assume that the location in Pasadena would also be easy to do a price adjustment too.


----------



## krissa

vivelebag said:


> View attachment 3267892
> View attachment 3267894
> View attachment 3267895
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I won't be able to make it back for PA but I was still happy to find these at Union Square NYC. They even came with box and dust bag.



Nice!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Can't recall if we've established this already but I just asked an SA and blue tags will be included this CTR. 

Anyone have luck getting something price adjusted that should've been red tagged but wasn't? I just bought another two Valentino purses one was red tagged another wasn't, both assorted skus and the same price. The one that wasn't red tagged was priced around $499 but rang up $200. It did have some blue on the tag but not the blue sticker. Is this the same thing?

Here is a quick pic:


----------



## gquinn

vivelebag said:


> View attachment 3267892
> View attachment 3267894
> View attachment 3267895
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I won't be able to make it back for PA but I was still happy to find these at Union Square NYC. They even came with box and dust bag.




If you have a friend or family member, maybe you can ask them if they are going anyway??


----------



## gquinn

hellokimmiee said:


> Can't recall if we've established this already but I just asked an SA and blue tags will be included this CTR.
> 
> Anyone have luck getting something price adjusted that should've been red tagged but wasn't? I just bought another two Valentino purses one was red tagged another wasn't, both assorted skus and the same price. The one that wasn't red tagged was priced around $499 but rang up $200. It did have some blue on the tag but not the blue sticker. Is this the same thing?
> 
> Here is a quick pic:
> View attachment 3267963




I do it all the time. Just ask nicely and they are usually more than willing.


----------



## Michelle1x

The have 3 balenciaga bags at the SF 9th street location.  
NOW DON'T GET EXCITED... these are about $1050 and are the "Le Dix" style I think - look like this,


----------



## peacelovesequin

FYI: *BLUE* AND *RED* tags are included for CTR (2/12-2/15)

Shop now and get PA's.


----------



## Michelle1x

hellokimmiee said:


> Can't recall if we've established this already but I just asked an SA and blue tags will be included this CTR.
> 
> Anyone have luck getting something price adjusted that should've been red tagged but wasn't? I just bought another two Valentino purses one was red tagged another wasn't, both assorted skus and the same price. The one that wasn't red tagged was priced around $499 but rang up $200. It did have some blue on the tag but not the blue sticker. Is this the same thing?
> 
> Here is a quick pic:
> View attachment 3267963



Yeah those will both come up as red tag in their system.  The fact that it fell to $200 means it is a red tag.   Happens to jewelry all the time, you will be looking at a white tag or blue tag and then they scan it and it is much less and red tag but they never actually physically change the tag.


----------



## bagshoemisses

I was told today dresses will be 50% off during CTR.


----------



## intrigue

I saw that a lot of people were inquiring on Longchamps so I'm sharing these. I believe it is the large tote size:


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

vivelebag said:


> View attachment 3267892
> View attachment 3267894
> View attachment 3267895
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I won't be able to make it back for PA but I was still happy to find these at Union Square NYC. They even came with box and dust bag.




Ha! I tried that exact pair on  too small!


----------



## vt2159

bagshoemisses said:


> I was told today dresses will be 50% off during CTR.


oh no, if that is true, I am going to be in trouble!  I love buying and wearing dresses...and the last CTR I bought like 20 dresses!!


----------



## Michelle1x

vt2159 said:


> oh no, if that is true, I am going to be in trouble!  I love buying and wearing dresses...and the last CTR I bought like 20 dresses!!



There's not as much inventory of dresses as last time though.  Last time there were racks and racks of dresses out here.  Lots of old stuff like 2 seasons old DVF dresses for $59 which then became $30 in the CTR... those are all gone now


----------



## vt2159

Michelle1x said:


> There's not as much inventory of dresses as last time though.  Last time there were racks and racks of dresses out here.  Lots of old stuff like 2 seasons old DVF dresses for $59 which then became $30 in the CTR... those are all gone now


My stores still have plenty of dresses.  I bought nine of them just this past weekend that I'll PA.  I wear a dress almost everyday to work, so I am sure I'll find a lot of options to add to my wardrobe again.

On a different note, I forgot to mention that when I made online returns at the store last weekend, they said they are now sending them all back to the warehouse to be resold rather than re-tagging and selling them in store.  Anyone else notice that at their stores?


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> Can't recall if we've established this already but I just asked an SA and blue tags will be included this CTR.
> 
> Anyone have luck getting something price adjusted that should've been red tagged but wasn't? I just bought another two Valentino purses one was red tagged another wasn't, both assorted skus and the same price. The one that wasn't red tagged was priced around $499 but rang up $200. It did have some blue on the tag but not the blue sticker. Is this the same thing?
> 
> Here is a quick pic:
> View attachment 3267963



You are finding some great Valentino finds at the rack near you


----------



## meowmix318

peacelovesequin said:


> FYI: *BLUE* AND *RED* tags are included for CTR (2/12-2/15)
> 
> Shop now and get PA's.



Yay I will be saving even more money on my most recent purchase. Thank you for the confirmation.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Michelle1x said:


> Yeah those will both come up as red tag in their system.  The fact that it fell to $200 means it is a red tag.   Happens to jewelry all the time, you will be looking at a white tag or blue tag and then they scan it and it is much less and red tag but they never actually physically change the tag.




Awesome!


----------



## hellokimmiee

vt2159 said:


> oh no, if that is true, I am going to be in trouble!  I love buying and wearing dresses...and the last CTR I bought like 20 dresses!!




Same here! Now I'm thinking I need to go back to the rack tomorrow [emoji28]


----------



## Gr2406

Just got some great deals at the rack! I feel like it's a hit or miss at times! They also told me I can get a price adjustment feb12-15 25% additional off on red and blue tags


----------



## babycinnamon

Gr2406 said:


> Just got some great deals at the rack! I feel like it's a hit or miss at times! They also told me I can get a price adjustment feb12-15 25% additional off on red and blue tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268082
> View attachment 3268083
> View attachment 3268084
> View attachment 3268085




I like that Burberry card holder-great price, too! 
The color is perfect for spring/summer!!


----------



## mandabear

intrigue said:


> I saw that a lot of people were inquiring on Longchamps so I'm sharing these. I believe it is the large tote size:
> View attachment 3267998
> 
> View attachment 3267999



Cool! The Sarah Morris collaboration. NR sure is getting a bunch of limited edition Longchamps from previous seasons.


----------



## meowmix318

Gr2406 said:


> Just got some great deals at the rack! I feel like it's a hit or miss at times! They also told me I can get a price adjustment feb12-15 25% additional off on red and blue tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268082
> View attachment 3268083
> View attachment 3268084
> View attachment 3268085



Can you take a closer photo of thr Burberry tag? I would to have one, if I can find one. Thank you


----------



## paula3boys

So if PA is within 7 days, can't we just return and repurchase in store if after 7 days?


----------



## yakusoku.af

paula3boys said:


> So if PA is within 7 days, can't we just return and repurchase in store if after 7 days?




They don't let you immediately repurchase something. Some stores say they put out returns the next day. So there is a chance you won't get to rebuy it if someone else buys it first.


----------



## bagshoemisses

vt2159 said:


> oh no, if that is true, I am going to be in trouble!  I love buying and wearing dresses...and the last CTR I bought like 20 dresses!!




I hope it's true too. I didn't see anything I wanted last night, but at 50% off I may be more inclined to purchase. [emoji2]


----------



## morejunkny

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Ha! I tried that exact pair on  too small!




And too big for me! They were meant for vivelebag!


----------



## aejones8

All of the stores in my state will not do PA anymore. They started this like 3 CTR's ago. They stand firm on it and it, and it doesn't matter if it's designer or not-no PA.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

intrigue said:


> I saw that a lot of people were inquiring on Longchamps so I'm sharing these. I believe it is the large tote size:
> View attachment 3267998
> 
> View attachment 3267999




Other colors?
Which location?

Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

peacelovesequin said:


> FYI: *BLUE* AND *RED* tags are included for CTR (2/12-2/15)
> 
> Shop now and get PA's.



http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29814626&postcount=11014
Sarah Morris!!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

aejones8 said:


> All of the stores in my state will not do PA anymore. They started this like 3 CTR's ago. They stand firm on it and it, and it doesn't matter if it's designer or not-no PA.



I would show them the back of the receipt, which clearly states that they honor price adjustment requests within 7 days of purchase, provided products and receipt are in hand and original tags are attached. 
This is the Nordstrom Rack price adjustment policy. They can take it up with corporate if they wish, but if this is printed on your receipt then that is how they must proceed. No ifs or buts.

Now if this statement is not printed on the back of your receipt, then that is something else again.


----------



## itsmree

someone please score this jacket  - red is not one of my colors, but this coat is gorgeous!
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...en-julienne-wool-blend-coat?color=COSMIC+CRI#

[ETA - someone grabbed it, hope it was one of you PF ladies!!]


----------



## hellokimmiee

Sigh, I think the app is starting to shut down. Everything I have saved on my app is showing up as unavailable, same thing with the items I last searched. I left a rack store yesterday literally 2 minutes before closing, there's no way someone could've bought the same 10 items I searched in that amount of time. The store hasn't opened yet today so there's really no way someone could've purchased it. Unless, their employees bought up everything. Also, a top that showed up unavailable on my app was still in the store. 

This blows. I feel like I'm going to go crazy now debating wether to buy something or not cause I won't be able to readily check the app.


----------



## Michelle1x

itsmree said:


> someone please score this jacket  - red is not one of my colors, but this coat is gorgeous!
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...en-julienne-wool-blend-coat?color=COSMIC+CRI#
> 
> [ETA - someone grabbed it, hope it was one of you PF ladies!!]



wow- really nice coat for $60


----------



## Michelle1x

aejones8 said:


> All of the stores in my state will not do PA anymore. They started this like 3 CTR's ago. They stand firm on it and it, and it doesn't matter if it's designer or not-no PA.



Which state?


----------



## Leto

hellokimmiee said:


> Sigh, I think the app is starting to shut down. Everything I have saved on my app is showing up as unavailable, same thing with the items I last searched. I left a rack store yesterday literally 2 minutes before closing, there's no way someone could've bought the same 10 items I searched in that amount of time. The store hasn't opened yet today so there's really no way someone could've purchased it. Unless, their employees bought up everything. Also, a top that showed up unavailable on my app was still in the store.
> 
> This blows. I feel like I'm going to go crazy now debating wether to buy something or not cause I won't be able to readily check the app.




Oh no. This is really annoying. What the stores need now is a scanner that customers can use to double check the prices. Just like at Target. I usually ask an employee but this will be annoying to do -and I'm sure they will get annoyed as well. I usually scan a ton of stuff.


----------



## JNH14

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I would show them the back of the receipt, which clearly states that they honor price adjustment requests within 7 days of purchase, provided products and receipt are in hand and original tags are attached.
> This is the Nordstrom Rack price adjustment policy. They can take it up with corporate if they wish, but if this is printed on your receipt then that is how they must proceed. No ifs or buts.
> 
> Now if this statement is not printed on the back of your receipt, then that is something else again.


 
+1...I said the same thing several posts ago.  If it says it on the back of the receipt-they *legally* have to adjust the price!


----------



## gquinn

hellokimmiee said:


> Sigh, I think the app is starting to shut down. Everything I have saved on my app is showing up as unavailable, same thing with the items I last searched. I left a rack store yesterday literally 2 minutes before closing, there's no way someone could've bought the same 10 items I searched in that amount of time. The store hasn't opened yet today so there's really no way someone could've purchased it. Unless, their employees bought up everything. Also, a top that showed up unavailable on my app was still in the store.
> 
> This blows. I feel like I'm going to go crazy now debating wether to buy something or not cause I won't be able to readily check the app.




I'm not experiencing any of the messages or issues of they app being discontinued. I wonder if it's because I don't sign in?? Maybe sign out and you can still use the scanning and save finds. Knock on wood that my app stays active!


----------



## itsmree

Michelle1x said:


> wow- really nice coat for $60


there is a size 10 now available! 
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...en-julienne-wool-blend-coat?color=COSMIC+CRI#


----------



## itsmree

Michelle1x said:


> wow- really nice coat for $60


after PA, it will only be $45!


----------



## Michelle1x

itsmree said:


> after PA, it will only be $45!



I don't think they will PA these because ti will be sold out on friday - right?


----------



## Michelle1x

Michelle1x said:


> I don't think they will PA these because ti will be sold out on friday - right?


LOL there is another size 8!!


----------



## Michelle1x

itsmree said:


> there is a size 10 now available!
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...en-julienne-wool-blend-coat?color=COSMIC+CRI#



Ladies if anybody wants a red coat, this is an incredible deal brought to us by itsmree - 
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1495015

They have a 6 right now, they keep putting them out and they sell right away.  I bought a larger one for me.

Here is same coat from Neiman Marcus for $477!  Down from $795 retail.  It looks like the same coat.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Zac-Zac...code=41-147971836-2&ecid=NMCIGoogleProductAds

Debate as to whether this will be PA-able.  If they all ow PAs this will be only $45!


----------



## itsmree

Michelle1x said:


> I don't think they will PA these because ti will be sold out on friday - right?


hmm. maybe you are right. TBH, i have never done a PA during CTR.


----------



## krissa

Michelle1x said:


> Ladies if anybody wants a red coat, this is an incredible deal brought to us by itsmree -
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1495015
> 
> They have a 6 right now, they keep putting them out and they sell right away.  I bought a larger one for me.
> 
> Here is same coat from Neiman Marcus for $477!  Down from $795 retail.  It looks like the same coat.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Zac-Zac...code=41-147971836-2&ecid=NMCIGoogleProductAds
> 
> Debate as to whether this will be PA-able.  If they all ow PAs this will be only $45!



It won't be pa if there are none left in stock. Assuming you're doing adjustment via nordstromrack.com app.


----------



## Michelle1x

NYDJ Ombre jeans, $18 after PA, they have lots of sizes so will probably still be there on friday for the PA
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...i-stretch-skinny-jeans?color=FADED+OMBRE+WASH


----------



## sweetgirlblog

I asked two stores dresses are not 50% off


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Last time not all stores had 50% off on dresses. Also, they may not find out until the last moment - at least that's what they said when I asked last Saturday.


----------



## Michelle1x

I was thinking that if they had a special deal it would be on coats.  Probably not 50% off but maybe 35% or something?  Because in my store, the coats have been moved to a separate area where the bras used to be and there are about 8 rounders of coats, this is 3x the amt they usually have.  Plus presidents day weekend is always big sales for coats.  They will have to do something to move all those coats, most of which are priced $200 and above.


----------



## itsmree

sweetgirlblog said:


> I asked two stores dresses are not 50% off


I asked today as well and was told the same.


----------



## itsmree

krissa said:


> It won't be pa if there are none left in stock. Assuming you're doing adjustment via nordstromrack.com app.


I just asked a sa at my rack and she said as long as you bring in receipt and item, it can be pa. She said they do not do an inventory check?


----------



## wis3ly

itsmree said:


> I just asked a sa at my rack and she said as long as you bring in receipt and item, it can be pa. She said they do not do an inventory check?



You have to bring the item as well? :weird:


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
Honolulu


----------



## yakusoku.af

All size 11


----------



## yakusoku.af

Cont
Stella McCartney 






Giuseppe Zanotti 




MCM 


Lanvin 




Burberry


----------



## krissa

itsmree said:


> I just asked a sa at my rack and she said as long as you bring in receipt and item, it can be pa. She said they do not do an inventory check?



I thought you were referring to nordstromrack.com pa's.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Cont





Someone was looking for AG SKU 





Also my app still works for price checks and I'm signed in. I can still see my favorites that are in stock too. 
And I bought Paige jeans for $30 and the cashier mentioned I can bring them back for a PA this weekend.


----------



## itsmree

krissa said:


> I thought you were referring to nordstromrack.com pa's.


i was  i asked if i bought something online (which i did, but not that coat), if it can be PA'd and she said, yes, seven days with invoice and item.


----------



## itsmree

hellokimmiee said:


> Sigh, I think the app is starting to shut down. Everything I have saved on my app is showing up as unavailable, same thing with the items I last searched. I left a rack store yesterday literally 2 minutes before closing, there's no way someone could've bought the same 10 items I searched in that amount of time. The store hasn't opened yet today so there's really no way someone could've purchased it. Unless, their employees bought up everything. Also, a top that showed up unavailable on my app was still in the store.
> 
> This blows. I feel like I'm going to go crazy now debating wether to buy something or not cause I won't be able to readily check the app.


did you do a software update? it told me to do a software update and i did "remind me later" and the app worked for me today (i am not signed in tho)


----------



## bakeacookie

yakusoku.af said:


> Cont
> View attachment 3269090
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269091
> 
> Someone was looking for AG SKU
> View attachment 3269093
> 
> View attachment 3269094
> 
> 
> Also my app still works for price checks and I'm signed in. I can still see my favorites that are in stock too.
> And I bought Paige jeans for $30 and the cashier mentioned I can bring them back for a PA this weekend.


Thanks! I'll look for them later today!


----------



## itsmree

wis3ly said:


> You have to bring the item as well? :weird:


i have actually never done a PA, but i asked and the clerk double checked with the employee  next to her and he said "yes, item and receipt"


----------



## krissa

itsmree said:


> i was  i asked if i bought something online (which i did, but not that coat), if it can be PA'd and she said, yes, seven days with invoice and item.



I haven't worked in a bit so who knows what the new policy is.


----------



## itsmree

krissa said:


> I haven't worked in a bit so who knows what the new policy is.


there is a policy? Like one that each associate and store follows?

jk


----------



## pigrabbit

I spotted this Longchamp bag with red tag. Orig. $950, will be $250 after PA


----------



## hellokimmiee

Leto said:


> Oh no. This is really annoying. What the stores need now is a scanner that customers can use to double check the prices. Just like at Target. I usually ask an employee but this will be annoying to do -and I'm sure they will get annoyed as well. I usually scan a ton of stuff.




Hmm that'd be a pretty cool idea although I could see massive lines and the penny finders really abusing this


----------



## hellokimmiee

gquinn said:


> I'm not experiencing any of the messages or issues of they app being discontinued. I wonder if it's because I don't sign in?? Maybe sign out and you can still use the scanning and save finds. Knock on wood that my app stays active!




What's really weird is I wrote an email to Nordstrom rack customer service telling them not to get rid of the app yada yada and an hour later I can't get the app to work [emoji19] coincidence idk? I tried signing out like you said and at first nothing happened but a few hours later everything is back. Thanks for the help and I think I'll stay signed off for now


----------



## hellokimmiee

itsmree said:


> I asked today as well and was told the same.




Ditto. I asked two different stores, each said no and that nothing would be 50% off. Apparently, it was just a holiday thing.


----------



## hellokimmiee

itsmree said:


> did you do a software update? it told me to do a software update and i did "remind me later" and the app worked for me today (i am not signed in tho)




No, and I will definitely avoid it now. I think it has something to do with me being signed in because it started working again after I logged off.


----------



## bakeacookie

hellokimmiee said:


> Hmm that'd be a pretty cool idea although I could see massive lines and the penny finders really abusing this




So true! I imagine a single shopper with a huge pile of things in a cart and just camping by the scanner to find penny items. 

I think the scanner to say price at the very least should be kept. Fine, don't do search and send. Just let us know where an item is locally. I'm find with that. I've only search and sent two things ever. I just like using the app to find out prices, or keeping track of items that eventually hit clearance or a mark down.


----------



## missjesf

yakusoku.af said:


> Burberry
> View attachment 3269088
> 
> View attachment 3269089



Hey guys! I hope someone in this forum can answer this question:

My mom purchased this same exact Burberry coat (in a size 10) 2-3 weeks ago at Nordstrom. We paid the written price (as you can see on the tag of the picture). I was wondering if Nordstrom would be willing to price match to the Nordstrom Rack price?? If not, will the Rack price show up in the Nordstrom system instead so that I can return/repurchase at that price??


----------



## paula3boys

missjesf said:


> Hey guys! I hope someone in this forum can answer this question:
> 
> 
> 
> My mom purchased this same exact Burberry coat (in a size 10) 2-3 weeks ago at Nordstrom. We paid the written price (as you can see on the tag of the picture). I was wondering if Nordstrom would be willing to price match to the Nordstrom Rack price?? If not, will the Rack price show up in the Nordstrom system instead so that I can return/repurchase at that price??




Nordstrom price matches NR if item currently in stock and same item, size, and color


----------



## gquinn

missjesf said:


> Hey guys! I hope someone in this forum can answer this question:
> 
> 
> 
> My mom purchased this same exact Burberry coat (in a size 10) 2-3 weeks ago at Nordstrom. We paid the written price (as you can see on the tag of the picture). I was wondering if Nordstrom would be willing to price match to the Nordstrom Rack price?? If not, will the Rack price show up in the Nordstrom system instead so that I can return/repurchase at that price??




Nordstrom doesn't match Rack prices. If I were you, I'd do a search for the same size at the rack, order it over the phone and then you can even have it price adjusted. 

Good luck!


----------



## gquinn

paula3boys said:


> Nordstrom price matches NR if item currently in stock and same item, size, and color




Really?? Have you done this before or recently? Omg, I can only imagine all the things I could've price matched!


----------



## missjesf

paula3boys said:


> Nordstrom price matches NR if item currently in stock and same item, size, and color





gquinn said:


> Nordstrom doesn't match Rack prices. If I were you, I'd do a search for the same size at the rack, order it over the phone and then you can even have it price adjusted.
> 
> Good luck!





gquinn said:


> Really?? Have you done this before or recently? Omg, I can only imagine all the things I could've price matched!



Thank you for the replies!! I knew I could get some answers here  Well then, I won't be expecting a price match but I will give it a try if I plan on heading to Nordstrom any time soon.


----------



## aejones8

Sorry not sure how to reply to multiple posts...

1) my receipt still says the 7 days price adjustment- and even when I brought that up they say it's not fair to shop the sale a week before it starts. I'm a lawyer and understand the legality of the statement on the receipt, but the managers refuse to budge on the policy. I shop often/know the SA's/managers and don't wanna cause a stink for nothing, since none of them have authority to do anything. 

2) I'm in Minnesota.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

pigrabbit said:


> I spotted this Longchamp bag with red tag. Orig. $950, will be $250 after PA
> View attachment 3269308
> View attachment 3269310




Which location, please?

What is the barcode?  Having trouble reading it. 

Made in France?

Thank you!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

aejones8 said:


> Sorry not sure how to reply to multiple posts...
> 
> 1) my receipt still says the 7 days price adjustment- and even when I brought that up they say it's not fair to shop the sale a week before it starts. I'm a lawyer and understand the legality of the statement on the receipt, but the managers refuse to budge on the policy. I shop often/know the SA's/managers and don't wanna cause a stink for nothing, since none of them have authority to do anything.
> 
> 2) I'm in Minnesota.



You may want to contact their corporate office for a start.
If that does not work, then perhaps your state consumer protection agency and/or BBB? That might get some attention. 
The policy is the one printed on the receipt not something arbitrarily made up by managers regardless whether they think it is fair or not (they can take that up with corporate themselves if they wish).


----------



## JNH14

aejones8 said:


> Sorry not sure how to reply to multiple posts...
> 
> 1) my receipt still says the 7 days price adjustment- and even when I brought that up they say it's not fair to shop the sale a week before it starts. I'm a lawyer and understand the legality of the statement on the receipt, but the managers refuse to budge on the policy. I shop often/know the SA's/managers and don't wanna cause a stink for nothing, since none of them have authority to do anything.
> 
> 2) I'm in Minnesota.




Personally, I would push the issue-especially if it's any amount of money over $25.  You are a lawyer and you know the law.  If the receipt has their policy on it and they refuse to honor it-then they are culpable and must honor it.


----------



## peacelovesequin

bakeacookie said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29814626&postcount=11014
> 
> Sarah Morris!!




Thank you so much. Going to try and track one down!


----------



## peacelovesequin

meowmix318 said:


> Yay I will be saving even more money on my most recent purchase. Thank you for the confirmation.




No problem. Can't wait for tomorrow! #ClearTheRack


----------



## peacelovesequin

gquinn said:


> Nordstrom doesn't match Rack prices. If I were you, I'd do a search for the same size at the rack, order it over the phone and then you can even have it price adjusted.
> 
> Good luck!




Agreed! I've tired to PM and was shot down numerous times.


----------



## paula3boys

gquinn said:


> Really?? Have you done this before or recently? Omg, I can only imagine all the things I could've price matched!



It doesn't come up often because most the time the items aren't at both places, but yes they do price match. They price match major retailers so why wouldn't they match NR? I do know for sure though


----------



## paula3boys

missjesf said:


> Thank you for the replies!! I knew I could get some answers here  Well then, I won't be expecting a price match but I will give it a try if I plan on heading to Nordstrom any time soon.



If you purchased online or by calling the toll free number, you can call or email for a price match/price adjustment. If you purchased in store, it has to be in the store. I have been able to call the store to get it done once, but you may have to visit the store as that is usually the policy. Online/toll free can't do it for store purchases though.


----------



## Bagisa

wis3ly said:


> You have to bring the item as well? :weird:




That's what my store requires too.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Found:

All prices pre CTR discount

St. John Colorblock dress $79 from $1295



Marc Jacobs Cashmere blend sweater $59 from $825





Chloe Terry Satchel $299 from $1995



& Finally picked up the Marni clutch I was eyeing last CTR. $275 from $1300



Quick story:
This is why I'll miss the app! Someone had purchased the clutch a few days before the 7 day adjustment period then returned it. There was only one in my area so I knew it was the same bag. I checked the app religiously and called right at opening last Friday to put it on hold. When I went later in the day, as I was checking out, the lady next to me was like, "Omg. Where did you get that bag, I just tore up the clearance section helping a lady look for it." 

I felt a little bad but also kind of exhilarated that I was able to get it before someone else [emoji57]


----------



## pecknnibble

hellokimmiee said:


> Found:
> 
> All prices pre CTR discount
> 
> St. John Colorblock dress $79 from $1295
> View attachment 3270020
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Cashmere blend sweater $59 from $825
> View attachment 3270017
> 
> View attachment 3270018
> 
> 
> Chloe Terry Satchel $299 from $1995
> View attachment 3270019
> 
> 
> & Finally picked up the Marni clutch I was eyeing last CTR. $275 from $1300
> View attachment 3270027
> 
> 
> Quick story:
> This is why I'll miss the app! Someone had purchased the clutch a few days before the 7 day adjustment period then returned it. There was only one in my area so I knew it was the same bag. I checked the app religiously and called right at opening last Friday to put it on hold. When I went later in the day, as I was checking out, the lady next to me was like, "Omg. Where did you get that bag, I just tore up the clearance section helping a lady look for it."
> 
> I felt a little bad but also kind of exhilarated that I was able to get it before someone else [emoji57]




Wow lucky you! Maybe she was the one that returned it and was hoping to rebuy it for the PA. Nice finds


----------



## pigrabbit

BlackGrayRed said:


> Which location, please?
> 
> What is the barcode?  Having trouble reading it.
> 
> Made in France?
> 
> Thank you!



The UPC is 671194235020. I didn't check the interior tag, sorry.


----------



## yakusoku.af

missjesf said:


> Thank you for the replies!! I knew I could get some answers here  Well then, I won't be expecting a price match but I will give it a try if I plan on heading to Nordstrom any time soon.




I just saw a sz 10 today! It was hiding on a regular price rack. Maybe you can show this pic when you go to Nordstrom to prove the price? 
Good luck!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu
Chloe




Valentino 








Converse X Missoni also saw sz 7 


Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## gquinn

.


----------



## krissa

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu
> Chloe
> View attachment 3270186
> 
> View attachment 3270187
> 
> Valentino
> View attachment 3270188
> 
> View attachment 3270193
> 
> View attachment 3270194
> 
> View attachment 3270199
> 
> Converse X Missoni also saw sz 7
> View attachment 3270200
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff
> View attachment 3270201



Got the Chloe. Thx for sharing!  Do you know what size the valentinos are?


----------



## yakusoku.af

krissa said:


> Got the Chloe. Thx for sharing!  Do you know what size the valentinos are?




Congrats on getting the Chloe! 
The sizes are listed on the price tags for the Valentinos. The sz 10 was sz 40 and the sz 10.5 was a 40.5


----------



## Kelly7adria

Finally got something worth posting. Nabbed this Longchamp leather bag for $105. I can take it back tomorrow and get PA for 25% off. Anyone know what these retailed for?


----------



## tastangan

missjesf said:


> Hey guys! I hope someone in this forum can answer this question:
> 
> My mom purchased this same exact Burberry coat (in a size 10) 2-3 weeks ago at Nordstrom. We paid the written price (as you can see on the tag of the picture). I was wondering if Nordstrom would be willing to price match to the Nordstrom Rack price?? If not, will the Rack price show up in the Nordstrom system instead so that I can return/repurchase at that price??



Nordstrom will price match NordstromRack.com as long as the same item, size and color is in stock. They seem to be pretty strict on this. Nordstrom however also has a 14 day (I think) price adjustment period but depending on your luck, they may give you some flexibility on this.


----------



## vt2159

I have never had any luck price matching the Rack with Nordstrom.  I've tried numerous times, even showing them the Rack app with the price and such.  I've talked to department managers and regular sales associate.  One even asked the security whether it was allowed and they said no.


----------



## daisygrl

Good luck, ladies, on tomorrow's PA. Some NRs are ok wit PA, some are not. A little consistency wouldn't hurt. I have some designers to PA and feel uneasy to do so but we will see.


----------



## krissa

vt2159 said:


> I have never had any luck price matching the Rack with Nordstrom.  I've tried numerous times, even showing them the Rack app with the price and such.  I've talked to department managers and regular sales associate.  One even asked the security whether it was allowed and they said no.



I'm surprised that's working for anyone. If it's at the rack it should be all out of the full line. Nordstromrack isn't even a 'like' store since its the discount store. I know when I do pm's to other stores it has to be Macy's or a similar dept store, not off saks or the like. I would think this is very ymmv.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

pigrabbit said:


> The UPC is 671194235020. I didn't check the interior tag, sorry.




Thank you!


----------



## missjesf

yakusoku.af said:


> I just saw a sz 10 today! It was hiding on a regular price rack. Maybe you can show this pic when you go to Nordstrom to prove the price?
> Good luck!
> View attachment 3270184



Wow! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## missjesf

tastangan said:


> Nordstrom will price match NordstromRack.com as long as the same item, size and color is in stock. They seem to be pretty strict on this. Nordstrom however also has a 14 day (I think) price adjustment period but depending on your luck, they may give you some flexibility on this.





vt2159 said:


> I have never had any luck price matching the Rack with Nordstrom.  I've tried numerous times, even showing them the Rack app with the price and such.  I've talked to department managers and regular sales associate.  One even asked the security whether it was allowed and they said no.





krissa said:


> I'm surprised that's working for anyone. If it's at the rack it should be all out of the full line. Nordstromrack isn't even a 'like' store since its the discount store. I know when I do pm's to other stores it has to be Macy's or a similar dept store, not off saks or the like. I would think this is very ymmv.




I only asked because one time I bought a Kooples leather jacket for ~$450, but I found it at the Rack for $299. So I returned my Nordstrom one and the SA asked me why so I simply said I found it for less. And when she rang my stuff to return, the system read the barcode with the $299 so she said "yeah, this one is $299 now", so i figured if it's going to do that anyways, might as well price adjust than letting me repurchase, if that makes sense!

Anyways, I bought two pairs of shoes today from the SPACE collection at the Rack. I didn't even have to ask but the SA told me to bring it back tomorrow for PA! Hope you guys can find a good location to do your PAs


----------



## My3boyscde

missjesf said:


> I only asked because one time I bought a Kooples leather jacket for ~$450, but I found it at the Rack for $299. So I returned my Nordstrom one and the SA asked me why so I simply said I found it for less. And when she rang my stuff to return, the system read the barcode with the $299 so she said "yeah, this one is $299 now", so i figured if it's going to do that anyways, might as well price adjust than letting me repurchase, if that makes sense!
> 
> Anyways, I bought two pairs of shoes today from the SPACE collection at the Rack. I didn't even have to ask but the SA told me to bring it back tomorrow for PA! Hope you guys can find a good location to do your PAs



The same thing happened to me yesterday. The SA told me to come back this weekend for a price adjustment. This was in Pennsylvania.  I can't believe some stores won't PA even though it's company policy. Happy shopping, gals!


----------



## letsgo

I scored a pair of black lambskin Chanel thongs today (--I was absolutely shocked because I had heard Chanel removed all their merchandise from "discount" stores) and wasn't even aware of CTR until I just came across this thread!! Luckily I've yet to remove the price tag--definitely going back to attempt a PA tomorrow!!


----------



## Bagisa

letsgo said:


> I scored a pair of black lambskin Chanel thongs today (--I was absolutely shocked because I had heard Chanel removed all their merchandise from "discount" stores) and wasn't even aware of CTR until I just came across this thread!! Luckily I've yet to remove the price tag--definitely going back to attempt a PA tomorrow!!




Didn't happen unless there's a pic!!!


----------



## gail13

My3boyscde said:


> The same thing happened to me yesterday. The SA told me to come back this weekend for a price adjustment. This was in Pennsylvania.  I can't believe some stores won't PA even though it's company policy. Happy shopping, gals!



Nordstrom now has a policy posted in their depts saying designer merchandise will not get PA; they must have changed their policy.


----------



## meowmix318

gail13 said:


> Nordstrom now has a policy posted in their depts saying designer merchandise will not get PA; they must have changed their policy.



What store was this and is it Nordstrom Rack or Nordstrom? I habe plans to price adjust several designer items tomorrow after I get off work.


----------



## gail13

meowmix318 said:


> What store was this and is it Nordstrom Rack or Nordstrom? I habe plans to price adjust several designer items tomorrow after I get off work.



It's both.  I have spoken to  Nordstrom mgrs about it, inquiring about some designer shoes that got marked down 2 days after I bought them.  I spoke to the Rack mgr the other day about the upcoming CTR sale and they won't do it.   This is limited to designer items and not regular merchandise.  Topanga Canyon Nordstrom has signs in the designer shoe and other designer depts.

I guess it makes sense.  The designer merch that is already marked down at main stores or at the Rack is a good deal and moves quickly.  They are trying to move merchandise at the CTR sales.


----------



## meowmix318

gail13 said:


> It's both.  I have spoken to  Nordstrom mgrs about it, inquiring about some designer shoes that got marked down 2 days after I bought them.  I spoke to the Rack mgr the other day about the upcoming CTR sale and they won't do it.   This is limited to designer items and not regular merchandise.  Topanga Canyon Nordstrom has signs in the designer shoe and other designer depts.
> 
> I guess it makes sense.  The designer merch that is already marked down at main stores or at the Rack is a good deal and moves quickly.  They are trying to move merchandise at the CTR sales.



This is sad news  so maybe I won't get a price adjustment? I will try anyway


----------



## gquinn

meowmix318 said:


> This is sad news  so maybe I won't get a price adjustment? I will try anyway




Each store differs with their policies so definitely try anyway.


----------



## georgie31

krissa said:


> Got the Chloe. Thx for sharing!  Do you know what size the valentinos are?




Lol, I totally called them after I saw this post and they said they'd just sold it! [emoji4] Congrats! Did you notice if they still had any of the large Chloe tote bags?


----------



## My3boyscde

georgie31 said:


> Lol, I totally called them after I saw this post and they said they'd just sold it! [emoji4] Congrats! Did you notice if they still had any of the large Chloe tote bags?



I saw a bunch of Chloe totes at the Mercer Mall NR this past Sunday.  Are these the ones you're looking for?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Happy CTR (Clear The Rack)


----------



## wis3ly

gail13 said:


> It's both.  I have spoken to  Nordstrom mgrs about it, inquiring about some designer shoes that got marked down 2 days after I bought them.  I spoke to the Rack mgr the other day about the upcoming CTR sale and they won't do it.   This is limited to designer items and not regular merchandise.  Topanga Canyon Nordstrom has signs in the designer shoe and other designer depts.
> 
> I guess it makes sense.  The designer merch that is already marked down at main stores or at the Rack is a good deal and moves quickly.  They are trying to move merchandise at the CTR sales.



What is considered designer, aside from the high end I mean. I have Muubaa leather jackets that I need to adjust. What about North Face, Nike..etc?


----------



## bakeacookie

If anyone is successful in designer PA in So Cal, please share location! I'll try Lakewood and see, but they were so random in their decision to PA or not.


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> If anyone is successful in designer PA in So Cal, please share location! I'll try Lakewood and see, but they were so random in their decision to PA or not.




Lakewood sucks when it comes to PA. I will try my luck at two locations and will do the update. Good luck to all.


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> Lakewood sucks when it comes to PA. I will try my luck at two locations and will do the update. Good luck to all.




They do but it's a convenient location to try lol


----------



## jessl

Anyone know if they will do a PA on these striped tags? I know it was on the clearance rack, but i'm not sure the significance of these vs the regular style clearance tags... if any. Thanks!


----------



## meowmix318

gquinn said:


> Each store differs with their policies so definitely try anyway.



Thank you, I will try and see if one location will do it for me then. If not, then will try another (have 2 other places in mind for that)


----------



## itsmree

jessl said:


> Anyone know if they will do a PA on these striped tags? I know it was on the clearance rack, but i'm not sure the significance of these vs the regular style clearance tags... if any. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271020



those are "blue tags" merchandise received straight from nordstrom or hautelook. they are not always included in CTR, but they are in this one. you can always try the PA - good luck!


----------



## jessl

itsmree said:


> those are "blue tags" merchandise received straight from nordstrom or hautelook. they are not always included in CTR, but they are in this one. you can always try the PA - good luck!




Ah gotcha, thanks for your speedy response! I have a few other things to adjust so fingers crossed it all works out!


----------



## lulublue717

Dress is 25% off not 50% like some said I guess vary by locations?


----------



## applecidered

lulublue717 said:


> Dress is 25% off not 50% like some said I guess vary by locations?


Darn, was going to check it out after work if it was 50% off. Now rethinking haha.


----------



## bargainhunter95

So excited to show this Burberry jacket for my mom that I found for $170 after the 25%! She's been wanting one for so long. It's also worn & refinished.


----------



## vivelebag

Bagisa said:


> Didn't happen unless there's a pic!!!




Lol yes please show us!


----------



## krissa

bargainhunter95 said:


> So excited to show this Burberry jacket for my mom that I found for $170 after the 25%! She's been wanting one for so long. It's also worn & refinished.



Yay


----------



## jessl

bargainhunter95 said:


> So excited to show this Burberry jacket for my mom that I found for $170 after the 25%! She's been wanting one for so long. It's also worn & refinished.


omg great find! congrats!


----------



## vivelebag

bargainhunter95 said:


> So excited to show this Burberry jacket for my mom that I found for $170 after the 25%! She's been wanting one for so long. It's also worn & refinished.




Wow, my mom would love this too!  Great find.


----------



## gail13

wis3ly said:


> What is considered designer, aside from the high end I mean. I have Muubaa leather jackets that I need to adjust. What about North Face, Nike..etc?



It may be referring to Premier designer but that's a good question.  I also think some employees may price adjust due to lack of knowledge....


----------



## Bagisa

Just got a PA on a pair of Valentinos. Also, found out that blue tagged shoes are excluded from CTR. Oh well.


----------



## kathydep

Bagisa said:


> Just got a PA on a pair of Valentinos. Also, found out that blue tagged shoes are excluded from CTR. Oh well.



I thought blue tags are included? I have a pair of rockstuds that i wanna PA


----------



## olalahia

Just a reminder, do double check the equipment shirt before you buy it. Mine has snags on every button at the front. Definitely a return.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Here are the stuff I saw:

Gucci (strap is almost broken so I didn't get it)






Fendi Bootie
Was eyeing this during the Nordstrom Anniv Sale so I want it but I noticed some scratches. What do you guys think? Is it worth it?




 Part with scratch:




Prada






Miu Miu (got this!)


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'd get the Fendi boots, the scratches can be buffed by a good cobbler!  nice find


----------



## georgie31

My3boyscde said:


> I saw a bunch of Chloe totes at the Mercer Mall NR this past Sunday.  Are these the ones you're looking for?




Yup those are the ones! I'll call and see if they still have 'em here.  Thanks!

ETA: They have all 3 colors (Honolulu), they've got one in hold for me that I'm going to pick up at lunchtime! Yay for CTR!!! [emoji322]


----------



## daisygrl

Bagisa said:


> Just got a PA on a pair of Valentinos. Also, found out that blue tagged shoes are excluded from CTR. Oh well.




Well, they did PAd my blue tag Jimmy Choos


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> They do but it's a convenient location to try lol




They PAd my Choos (now $187) as well as Parker dress (now $22 from $297.) Yay! They are, however, rather strict about the date. 7 days counts from last Saturday not Friday.


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> They PAd my Choos (now $187) as well as Parker dress (now $22 from $297.) Yay! They are, however, rather strict about the date. 7 days counts from last Saturday not Friday.




Awesome. I bought stuff on Tuesday so they should PA!


----------



## pecknnibble

Bagisa said:


> Just got a PA on a pair of Valentinos. Also, found out that blue tagged shoes are excluded from CTR. Oh well.




Blue tags are included!


----------



## daisygrl

They PAd my Choos (now $187) as well as Parker dress now $22 from $297. Shoes were blue tags. They are strict about dates. 7 days count from last Saturday not Friday.


----------



## pecknnibble

daisygrl said:


> They PAd my Choos (now $187) as well as Parker dress now $22 from $297. Shoes were blue tags. They are strict about dates. 7 days count from last Saturday not Friday.




They let me PA from Friday. But I don't think the SA actually looked at the dates at all. [emoji16]


----------



## daisygrl

pecknnibble said:


> They let me PA from Friday. But I don't think the SA actually looked at the dates at all. [emoji16]



You are lucky. Mine appeared to have the 2/6 memorized - I brought a receipt that said 2/5 and she immediately rejected it.


----------



## dorres

daisygrl said:


> They PAd my Choos (now $187) as well as Parker dress now $22 from $297. Shoes were blue tags. They are strict about dates. 7 days count from last Saturday not Friday.




Love the dress! [emoji7]


----------



## hellokimmiee

pecknnibble said:


> They let me PA from Friday. But I don't think the SA actually looked at the dates at all. [emoji16]




Me too but I had a ton of stuff. I think she stopped looking towards the end.


----------



## Mininana

CTR online is such a disappointment. It's the same price as it was last week even with the discount


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

ladybeaumont said:


> Here are the stuff I saw:
> 
> Gucci (strap is almost broken so I didn't get it)
> View attachment 3271282
> 
> View attachment 3271285
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi Bootie
> Was eyeing this during the Nordstrom Anniv Sale so I want it but I noticed some scratches. What do you guys think? Is it worth it?
> View attachment 3271288
> 
> View attachment 3271289
> 
> Part with scratch:
> View attachment 3271290
> 
> 
> 
> Prada
> View attachment 3271291
> 
> View attachment 3271292
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu (got this!)
> View attachment 3271293
> 
> View attachment 3271294




Which store is this at? I'm interested in the prada shoes. 

Thank you


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
Honolulu 
Giuseppe Zanotti 








Moschino




Stuart Weitzman



They let me PA my Isabel Marant Etoile boots I ordered over the phone last Friday. They actually rung up a penny but the cashier called a manager and she said they can't sell it for a penny but they could price adjust the $99 price.


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> If anyone is successful in designer PA in So Cal, please share location! I'll try Lakewood and see, but they were so random in their decision to PA or not.



I was able to do a price adjustment on all 5 of my items at the Pasadena location w/o any problems. And most of my items were designer (Alexander McQueen and Jimmy Choo)


----------



## louvigilante

Last week picked up a small Vince crossbody. Got it price adjusted came out to 42. 




Here is the sku: 822508559251


----------



## ladybeaumont

DC-Cutie said:


> I'd get the Fendi boots, the scratches can be buffed by a good cobbler!  nice find



Thanks! I will get it then! I hope it's still there. 



Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Which store is this at? I'm interested in the prada shoes.
> 
> Thank you



Northbrook, IL 

Does anyone here have Pedro Garcia shoes? There's one that I kind of liked out I've never had any so I'm not sure if they're comfortable or durable.


----------



## meowmix318

kathydep said:


> I thought blue tags are included? I have a pair of rockstuds that i wanna PA











Bagisa said:


> Just got a PA on a pair of Valentinos. Also, found out that blue tagged shoes are excluded from CTR. Oh well.



Blue tags are included. I got 2 pairs of Jimmy Choo heels price adjusted and they are blue tagged


----------



## wis3ly

Just got items price adjusted at the Union Square NYC location. Cashier didn't even look at the tags.


----------



## wis3ly

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu
> Giuseppe Zanotti
> View attachment 3271398
> 
> View attachment 3271399
> 
> View attachment 3271400
> 
> View attachment 3271401
> 
> Moschino
> View attachment 3271402
> 
> View attachment 3271403
> 
> Stuart Weitzman
> View attachment 3271404
> 
> 
> They let me PA my Isabel Marant Etoile boots I ordered over the phone last Friday. They actually rung up a penny but the cashier called a manager and she said they can't sell it for a penny but they could price adjust the $99 price.




What size is the SW?


----------



## yakusoku.af

wis3ly said:


> What size is the SW?




Sz 8


----------



## letsgo

I was able to price adjust designer items (Chanel) at West Covina NR! The cashier was so kind and sweet about it.


----------



## letsgo

bakeacookie said:


> If anyone is successful in designer PA in So Cal, please share location! I'll try Lakewood and see, but they were so random in their decision to PA or not.



Meant to quote this in the post above, whoops! Try West Covina if it's not too far for you


----------



## letteshop

letsgo said:


> I was able to price adjust designer items (Chanel) at West Covina NR! The cashier was so kind and sweet about it.




Would love to see a pic of them . Is this the location that you found them?


----------



## vt2159

bargainhunter95 said:


> So excited to show this Burberry jacket for my mom that I found for $170 after the 25%! She's been wanting one for so long. It's also worn & refinished.


Wow, that jacket is amazing!!


----------



## pecknnibble

This has been my best CTR ever! I usually find one or two things I like but I managed to grab 6 pairs of shoes and got them all price adjusted (except the Valentinos which I found today so no PA needed). And most of them were red-tagged, NOT worn & refinished, and they were cheaper than the usual W&R prices! With the extra 25% off, I saved almost $350 on these shoes!


----------



## bakeacookie

letsgo said:


> Meant to quote this in the post above, whoops! Try West Covina if it's not too far for you




Thanks! I'll be out and about this weekend so looks like some racks are being nice!


----------



## pecknnibble

daisygrl said:


> You are lucky. Mine appeared to have the 2/6 memorized - I brought a receipt that said 2/5 and she immediately rejected it.




If you're in the LA area, try Redondo beach. The SAs there are super nice and so many people were doing PAs today. I'm sure you can get your items from 2/5 adjusted. 

P.S. Love the Parker dress!


----------



## bakeacookie

pecknnibble said:


> If you're in the LA area, try Redondo beach. The SAs there are super nice and so many people were doing PAs today. I'm sure you can get your items from 2/5 adjusted.
> 
> P.S. Love the Parker dress!




Thanks! I like that store the most!


----------



## pecknnibble

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks! I like that store the most!




Same here! They're a bit more disorganized than others but they're always super friendly and helpful. [emoji4]


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

letsgo said:


> I was able to price adjust designer items (Chanel) at West Covina NR! The cashier was so kind and sweet about it.




Did you find the Chanel at West Covina? What Chanel item did you get?


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

pecknnibble said:


> This has been my best CTR ever! I usually find one or two things I like but I managed to grab 6 pairs of shoes and got them all price adjusted (except the Valentinos which I found today so no PA needed). And most of them were red-tagged, NOT worn & refinished, and they were cheaper than the usual W&R prices! With the extra 25% off, I saved almost $350 on these shoes!
> View attachment 3271466




Omg! Amazing haul! Which NR did you go to?


----------



## Tiffyhalim




----------



## Cheesydee

Downtown seattle


----------



## Cthai

Bagisa said:


> Just got a PA on a pair of Valentinos. Also, found out that blue tagged shoes are excluded from CTR. Oh well.




I brought "blue tag" shoes today and it was 25% off. Not sure if it made any different but it was kids shoes


----------



## sparksfly

Is it an extra 50% off dresses?


----------



## yakusoku.af

sparksfly said:


> Is it an extra 50% off dresses?




Dresses were only 25% off at Honolulu NR


----------



## lms910

sparksfly said:


> Is it an extra 50% off dresses?




Only 25 off in Houston


----------



## itsmree

bakeacookie said:


> If anyone is successful in designer PA in So Cal, please share location! I'll try Lakewood and see, but they were so random in their decision to PA or not.



the girls in redlands are amazing. we are a distance from you, but if its a big adjustment, it may be worth it.


----------



## remy12

Got these today:
Mother jeans - $34
Ferragamo sandals - $124
Bobeau blouse $6

Burberry Men's cashmere sweater price adjusted $65


----------



## krissa

pecknnibble said:


> This has been my best CTR ever! I usually find one or two things I like but I managed to grab 6 pairs of shoes and got them all price adjusted (except the Valentinos which I found today so no PA needed). And most of them were red-tagged, NOT worn & refinished, and they were cheaper than the usual W&R prices! With the extra 25% off, I saved almost $350 on these shoes!
> View attachment 3271466



Lucky you! Talk about jackpot.


----------



## LoLaChoo

pecknnibble said:


> This has been my best CTR ever! I usually find one or two things I like but I managed to grab 6 pairs of shoes and got them all price adjusted (except the Valentinos which I found today so no PA needed). And most of them were red-tagged, NOT worn & refinished, and they were cheaper than the usual W&R prices! With the extra 25% off, I saved almost $350 on these shoes!
> View attachment 3271466




I'm drooling over the ones on the right with the tulle! So cute!!


----------



## pecknnibble

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Omg! Amazing haul! Which NR did you go to?


Metro pointe!



krissa said:


> Lucky you! Talk about jackpot.





LoLaChoo said:


> I'm drooling over the ones on the right with the tulle! So cute!!



Thanks! Those were my favorite too


----------



## sparksfly

pecknnibble said:


> This has been my best CTR ever! I usually find one or two things I like but I managed to grab 6 pairs of shoes and got them all price adjusted (except the Valentinos which I found today so no PA needed). And most of them were red-tagged, NOT worn & refinished, and they were cheaper than the usual W&R prices! With the extra 25% off, I saved almost $350 on these shoes!
> View attachment 3271466




Could I have the sku for the CL?


----------



## wis3ly

pecknnibble said:


> This has been my best CTR ever! I usually find one or two things I like but I managed to grab 6 pairs of shoes and got them all price adjusted (except the Valentinos which I found today so no PA needed). And most of them were red-tagged, NOT worn & refinished, and they were cheaper than the usual W&R prices! With the extra 25% off, I saved almost $350 on these shoes!
> View attachment 3271466




Ahh could you post the UPC for the Jimmy Choo tulle ones?


----------



## Michelle1x

louvigilante said:


> Last week picked up a small Vince crossbody. Got it price adjusted came out to 42.
> 
> View attachment 3271413
> 
> 
> Here is the sku: 822508559251



Thats an INCREDIBLE deal on that Vince signature crossbody if it is the one I am thinking of.   I think you got the baby version which retails for $225 and is still available at the full line stores.  I have seen the medium at Rack for around $200 ($150 after PA).  I believe it is considered to be a designer handbag.  Nice shape and color too.


----------



## meowmix318

pecknnibble said:


> This has been my best CTR ever! I usually find one or two things I like but I managed to grab 6 pairs of shoes and got them all price adjusted (except the Valentinos which I found today so no PA needed). And most of them were red-tagged, NOT worn & refinished, and they were cheaper than the usual W&R prices! With the extra 25% off, I saved almost $350 on these shoes!
> View attachment 3271466


What a haul! Love all the shoes.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

pecknnibble said:


> This has been my best CTR ever! I usually find one or two things I like but I managed to grab 6 pairs of shoes and got them all price adjusted (except the Valentinos which I found today so no PA needed). And most of them were red-tagged, NOT worn & refinished, and they were cheaper than the usual W&R prices! With the extra 25% off, I saved almost $350 on these shoes!
> View attachment 3271466




How much were the Valentinos? Please share the upc


----------



## bagshoemisses

pecknnibble said:


> This has been my best CTR ever! I usually find one or two things I like but I managed to grab 6 pairs of shoes and got them all price adjusted (except the Valentinos which I found today so no PA needed). And most of them were red-tagged, NOT worn & refinished, and they were cheaper than the usual W&R prices! With the extra 25% off, I saved almost $350 on these shoes!
> View attachment 3271466




Great haul!


----------



## bagshoemisses

sparksfly said:


> Is it an extra 50% off dresses?




No 50% off dresses. I'm assuming the SA that told me that while checking out is new and must have thought it was the same as last CTR. 

Today I only bought Hudson jeans ranging in price from $11.23-$22.


----------



## authenticplease

Really nice but I'm surprised that you found the lovelatch there  Great finds!


----------



## letsgo

Not sure if I"m allowed to do this, but I put a pair of Manolos at the West Covina NR under 'Millie" if any of you are interested! They are size 36 - keep in mind Manolos run 1/2 a size smaller. Sadly they are half a size too small for me.... They are a great steal at $112 (after 25% off)!! Originally 695 -> 199 -> markdown to 149 + 25% off. 
Hope TPF allows this or please remove my post if not, sorry!!!

Please post here if you decide to get it so the store doesn't receive multiple inquiries!


----------



## morejunkny

wis3ly said:


> Just got items price adjusted at the Union Square NYC location. Cashier didn't even look at the tags.




Me too, they were very nice about it. I purchased my boots last Friday.


----------



## Bagisa

Cthai said:


> I brought "blue tag" shoes today and it was 25% off. Not sure if it made any different but it was kids shoes




So apparently I'm color blind! I went to another rack this afternoon and after asking an SA about blue tags, I realized that the tags I was looking at were actually teal. Newbie problems.


----------



## missjesf

Does anyone else feel stressed out when getting PAs?! Or just me?!? I feel like I have to pray every time before I get it done lol! It's such a hassle bringing stuff back and forth, especially when you have a handful of shoes. Anyways, had a successful PA day today!


----------



## pecknnibble

pecknnibble said:


> This has been my best CTR ever! I usually find one or two things I like but I managed to grab 6 pairs of shoes and got them all price adjusted (except the Valentinos which I found today so no PA needed). And most of them were red-tagged, NOT worn & refinished, and they were cheaper than the usual W&R prices! With the extra 25% off, I saved almost $350 on these shoes!
> View attachment 3271466



Here are the UPCs:



Sorry the Valentinos were assorted:



Good luck all! [emoji4]


----------



## louvigilante

Michelle1x said:


> Thats an INCREDIBLE deal on that Vince signature crossbody if it is the one I am thinking of.   I think you got the baby version which retails for $225 and is still available at the full line stores.  I have seen the medium at Rack for around $200 ($150 after PA).  I believe it is considered to be a designer handbag.  Nice shape and color too.




Thanks. It was the small. Perfect condition though no dust bag but it's ok, it fit perfectly in a TB shoe bag. You might be able to search for it. I put it in mine and it wasn't an assorted tag. Perhaps the taupe isn't at the mainline stores now? Either way, it's a great grab and go bag.


----------



## ladybeaumont

pecknnibble said:


> This has been my best CTR ever! I usually find one or two things I like but I managed to grab 6 pairs of shoes and got them all price adjusted (except the Valentinos which I found today so no PA needed). And most of them were red-tagged, NOT worn & refinished, and they were cheaper than the usual W&R prices! With the extra 25% off, I saved almost $350 on these shoes!
> View attachment 3271466



Wow amazing haul! Congrats! 




letsgo said:


> Not sure if I"m allowed to do this, but I put a pair of Manolos at the West Covina NR under 'Millie" if any of you are interested! They are size 36 - keep in mind Manolos run 1/2 a size smaller. Sadly they are half a size too small for me.... They are a great steal at $112 (after 25% off)!! Originally 695 -> 199 -> markdown to 149 + 25% off.
> Hope TPF allows this or please remove my post if not, sorry!!!
> 
> Please post here if you decide to get it so the store doesn't receive multiple inquiries!



So pretty! I wish my store has it at my size.


----------



## remy12

bakeacookie said:


> If anyone is successful in designer PA in So Cal, please share location! I'll try Lakewood and see, but they were so random in their decision to PA or not.



I had a Burberry sweater PA today at Topanga.


----------



## joschi

pecknnibble said:


> This has been my best CTR ever! I usually find one or two things I like but I managed to grab 6 pairs of shoes and got them all price adjusted (except the Valentinos which I found today so no PA needed). And most of them were red-tagged, NOT worn & refinished, and they were cheaper than the usual W&R prices! With the extra 25% off, I saved almost $350 on these shoes!
> View attachment 3271466




Oh wow I love your finds!!! Those Jimmy Choos are tdf!


----------



## gquinn

missjesf said:


> does anyone else feel stressed out when getting pas?! Or just me?!? I feel like i have to pray every time before i get it done lol! It's such a hassle bringing stuff back and forth, especially when you have a handful of shoes. Anyways, had a successful pa day today!




+1!!


----------



## Lauren0404

I see people are still sharing UPCs - are we still able to search and send? I've tried numerous UPC's and they all say unavailable on the app. Are they truly unavailable or is the app no good anymore?

Also, got this Rebecca Taylor cardigan from the Anniversary Sale for $75 - so glad I didn't buy it full price at Nordie's


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Lauren0404 said:


> I see people are still sharing UPCs - are we still able to search and send? I've tried numerous UPC's and they all say unavailable on the app. Are they truly unavailable or is the app no good anymore?
> 
> Also, got this Rebecca Taylor cardigan from the Anniversary Sale for $75 - so glad I didn't buy it full price at Nordie's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272054




I think they are really unavailable in your area because the items that I actually scanned in store are showing as available in a few stores in my area.


----------



## ashlie

pecknnibble said:


> This has been my best CTR ever! I usually find one or two things I like but I managed to grab 6 pairs of shoes and got them all price adjusted (except the Valentinos which I found today so no PA needed). And most of them were red-tagged, NOT worn & refinished, and they were cheaper than the usual W&R prices! With the extra 25% off, I saved almost $350 on these shoes!
> View attachment 3271466




Which store do you go to? I can never find anything at mine. I think they just strictly don't sell designer goods. [emoji24]


----------



## dingdong79

Wonder how long we can keep using the old app to search for items.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Lauren0404 said:


> I see people are still sharing UPCs - are we still able to search and send? I've tried numerous UPC's and they all say unavailable on the app. Are they truly unavailable or is the app no good anymore?
> 
> Also, got this Rebecca Taylor cardigan from the Anniversary Sale for $75 - so glad I didn't buy it full price at Nordie's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272054




I had this same problem about two days ago. Another tpfer suggested I sign out, close the app and sign back in. I did so and about an hour later everything I had saved came back. 

My situation was with items I knew were in store though. If you're searching based on the UPCs here, a lot will show up unavailable because each store gets different items.


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anybody know how they do points for PA adjusted items?

If you buy something, do those points get revoked when/if you return it?  (for a PA)
If you do a PA which is a rebuy, does the return $$ (which is higher than the purchase amt)- net you a negative balance for points?

Just curious, if points are based strictly on what you purchase THAT DAY, and returns don't count- then the first day of a CTR would be a big win.  But if it is net purchases, where the return is accounted for, then no.


----------



## madgrl786

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexander-mcqueen-skull-chiffon-scarf/3188681

Got this McQueen skull scarf for $45. It had been there for a while so I had them check up on it and they retagged it from an assorted  tag of $99, to $60, then 25% off. Not sure if I can pull it off, but I knew I'd regret leaving it behind!


----------



## LuxeDeb

madgrl786 said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexander-mcqueen-skull-chiffon-scarf/3188681
> 
> Got this McQueen skull scarf for $45. It had been there for a while so I had them check up on it and they retagged it from an assorted  tag of $99, to $60, then 25% off. Not sure if I can pull it off, but I knew I'd regret leaving it behind!




Wow, that is a fantastic find! Most stores would have sold that scarf immediately at $99!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Great finds everyone. I'm so happy everyone is getting their PA's (happy dance).


----------



## cmm62

daisygrl said:


> They PAd my Choos (now $187) as well as Parker dress now $22 from $297. Shoes were blue tags. They are strict about dates. 7 days count from last Saturday not Friday.




So awesome! Congrats!

I'll share my finds but here's what I saw that I didn't get. PM for location. 

This Tory clutch - it's more of a light pink than the photo conveys. 






And this ALC skirt. It's in beyond perfect condition, I would have bought it in a heartbeat but I'm six months pregnant and won't be able to tell the fit until this summer, so more for y'all [emoji5]&#65039; I hope one of you scores it! The lines on the skirt are navy blue and white. Stunning.


----------



## cmm62

pecknnibble said:


> This has been my best CTR ever! I usually find one or two things I like but I managed to grab 6 pairs of shoes and got them all price adjusted (except the Valentinos which I found today so no PA needed). And most of them were red-tagged, NOT worn & refinished, and they were cheaper than the usual W&R prices! With the extra 25% off, I saved almost $350 on these shoes!
> View attachment 3271466




Those valentinos are awesome - congrats!


----------



## madgrl786

LuxeDeb said:


> Wow, that is a fantastic find! Most stores would have sold that scarf immediately at $99!



Thanks!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Size small $499 before discount. Let me know if interested


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Available


----------



## Tiffyhalim

madgrl786 said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexander-mcqueen-skull-chiffon-scarf/3188681
> 
> Got this McQueen skull scarf for $45. It had been there for a while so I had them check up on it and they retagged it from an assorted  tag of $99, to $60, then 25% off. Not sure if I can pull it off, but I knew I'd regret leaving it behind!




What a lucky find!!!!! I bought that at neiman marcus sale few months ago and it was still 180 dollars


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Current Elliott $41.23, matching an identical top I bought a few weeks back



Alice & Olivia $41.06



Super interesting Phillip Lim top $55.69



L'Angence $55.69



Helmut Lang Reversible Leather Jacket $112.44



Probably my best find, Mary Katrantzao $179.97 - one size too small for me, so my mom is taking it. The bottom is actually a pale mint, which doesn't comes across in photos. Not on clearance. Current season!


----------



## a510g

Got these patent black manolo flats for $150 after ctr. A little more than I wanted to spend but my black work flats just broke so the timing was right!




Also found these aquatalita sandals for a penny!


----------



## cmm62

Here's what I ended up getting. I love the urban decay flushed series, was so happy to score this. Highly recommend. My store only had two others but they had been taken out of their boxes, hate when people do that. 






These Tory sandals, love the blue. Came out to $56






And finally this coat - thank you NR for letting me indulge my love for Vince! First time I've bought something altered or refinished but it seems great to me. Vince shearling coat, from $1,475 to $225


----------



## missjesf

cmm62 said:


> Here's what I ended up getting. I love the urban decay flushed series, was so happy to score this. Highly recommend. My store only had two others but they had been taken out of their boxes, hate when people do that.
> 
> View attachment 3272422
> 
> View attachment 3272423
> 
> 
> These Tory sandals, love the blue. Came out to $56
> 
> View attachment 3272424
> 
> View attachment 3272425
> 
> 
> And finally this coat - thank you NR for letting me indulge my love for Vince! First time I've bought something altered or refinished but it seems great to me. Vince shearling coat, from $1,475 to $225
> 
> View attachment 3272429
> 
> View attachment 3272430



Omg, I love that Vince; you're so lucky!! I saw a ton of those but they were all blue-tagged for $599!!


----------



## lms910

Picked up some Jimmy Choos for $225 from $950.
Got the black and gold which are perfection!

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/jimmy-choo-livvi-leather-ankle-strap-sandal-women/3984392

They had another pair in sz 36 when I left!


----------



## Tiffyhalim

a510g said:


> Got these patent black manolo flats for $150 after ctr. A little more than I wanted to spend but my black work flats just broke so the timing was right!
> 
> View attachment 3272389
> 
> 
> Also found these aquatalita sandals for a penny!
> 
> View attachment 3272390
> View attachment 3272391




Can you pls share the upc? Do they have size 37?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu 
Isabel Marant








Guiseppe Zanotti


----------



## LnA

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Alice & Olivia $41.06
> View attachment 3272374
> 
> Love this dress! Can you post the UPC?


----------



## jessamine3

Long-time thread lurker, first-time poster! Had some luck with the CTR sale yesterday... 


 Kate Spade New York Lentica Stilettos Size 10 (MSRP $350, paid $39.37)

 Coach Bleecker Pinnacle Clutch (MSRP $398, paid $137.50)


----------



## ladybeaumont

Does anyone know if you can have CS apply your notes after the purchase? I left my notes at my other bag so I wasn't able to use them.


----------



## sparksfly

Got these rag and bone for $104:






http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pro...0USA&catargetid=120156070000641260&cadevice=m

Not sure if I'll keep them. They are more straight than skinny and I was hoping for skinny.


----------



## sparksfly

Also saw this Versace leather jacket:


----------



## vt2159

My store is now sending back to the warehouse any online returns.  Anyone else notice that at their store?


----------



## mranda

ladybeaumont said:


> Does anyone know if you can have CS apply your notes after the purchase? I left my notes at my other bag so I wasn't able to use them.



Next time ask them to look your notes up for you! They can call and apply your notes if you don't have them with you.


----------



## hedgwin99

vt2159 said:


> My store is now sending back to the warehouse any online returns.  Anyone else notice that at their store?




I just made an online return in NJ Rack.. The cashier called for the sales working in the floor to pickup the return n put on the floor for sale again


----------



## hedgwin99

Nothing designer but these are my scores le sport sac bags.. All on clearance

$14.23 cosmetic bag
$$22.48 for the small black cross body with cute fish and flamingos 
$$14.62 for the bigger bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Oliver People sunglass $18.73


----------



## vt2159

hedgwin99 said:


> I just made an online return in NJ Rack.. The  cashier called for the sales working in the floor to pickup the return n  put on the floor for sale again



Good to know!  I wonder why my store is sending all of them back instead of selling them.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Alice & Olivia $41.06
> View attachment 3272374
> 
> Love this dress! Can you post the UPC?



888819114244

Good luck! The back is really pretty too.


----------



## bakeacookie

Edinger did my price adjustment! 

And I bought more things [emoji85]


----------



## vt2159

Purchased this Chloe balyee medium today for $230.62and a Lilly Pulitzer tote that would be perfect for the beach.





I found quite a few clearance items, though mainly dresses and nothing designer except for the Chloe bag, this Burberry Brit Coated Stretch Crop Skinny Jeans for $46.87, and Vince leather panel dress for $52.45.





I also picked up these sunglasses (2 Prada and 2 Ray-ban) not on clearance.









I bought 32 items and my total came out to $1,719.75.  Receipt says I saved $7,035.11...Whoa http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

No big scores for me but found this for $220. Thought it was different


----------



## ladybeaumont

I went back this morning to grab the Fendi booties and I ended up getting this jacket as well. The original was $1,100 and I got it for $125. Been looking for a leather jacket of this color and with the great price, I'm a happy camper!







mranda said:


> Next time ask them to look your notes up for you! They can call and apply your notes if you don't have them with you.



I tried that but the cashier said that I had no notes. It was very weird! I called CS when I got home and was able to confirm that I still have all my notes.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

ladybeaumont said:


> I went back this morning to grab the Fendi booties and I ended up getting this jacket as well. The original was $1,100 and I got it for $125. Been looking for a leather jacket of this color and with the great price, I'm a happy camper!
> 
> View attachment 3272791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that but the cashier said that I had no notes. It was very weird! I called CS when I got home and was able to confirm that I still have all my notes.




I like it! Was looking for one as well but didn't find any.


----------



## cmm62

jessamine3 said:


> Long-time thread lurker, first-time poster! Had some luck with the CTR sale yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Kate Spade New York Lentica Stilettos Size 10 (MSRP $350, paid $39.37)
> 
> 
> 
>  Coach Bleecker Pinnacle Clutch (MSRP $398, paid $137.50)




Love that clutch - and welcome to the thread [emoji5]&#65039;




missjesf said:


> Omg, I love that Vince; you're so lucky!! I saw a ton of those but they were all blue-tagged for $599!!




Thank you! [emoji169]I felt very lucky for sure!


----------



## pecknnibble

ladybeaumont said:


> I went back this morning to grab the Fendi booties and I ended up getting this jacket as well. The original was $1,100 and I got it for $125. Been looking for a leather jacket of this color and with the great price, I'm a happy camper!
> 
> View attachment 3272791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that but the cashier said that I had no notes. It was very weird! I called CS when I got home and was able to confirm that I still have all my notes.




I love the jacket! Do you mind sharing the UPC? I've been looking for a leather jacket but all the ones I've seen are faux. TIA!


----------



## ladybeaumont

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I like it! Was looking for one as well but didn't find any.







pecknnibble said:


> I love the jacket! Do you mind sharing the UPC? I've been looking for a leather jacket but all the ones I've seen are faux. TIA!




Thanks! 

Here's the tag:




Good luck!


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> Edinger did my price adjustment!
> 
> And I bought more things [emoji85]




Oh good! I wanted to go there today but I never find anything good there (designer.) How was it?


----------



## a510g

Tiffyhalim said:


> Can you pls share the upc? Do they have size 37?




Yup sure here's a picture of the tag. I got them at union square and didn't see any others around but you never know!


----------



## Michelle1x

ladybeaumont said:


> I went back this morning to grab the Fendi booties and I ended up getting this jacket as well. The original was $1,100 and I got it for $125. Been looking for a leather jacket of this color and with the great price, I'm a happy camper!
> 
> View attachment 3272791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that but the cashier said that I had no notes. It was very weird! I called CS when I got home and was able to confirm that I still have all my notes.



who is the designer for that jacket?


----------



## dee96789

I love CTR's! I think it's spoils me when there are great things! Here are two of mine today! Rag and Bone rain boots! Still $225 at Nordstroms online (assorted tag) $56.23.  And Worn and Refurbished Jimmy Choo youth style metallic moto boots (no refurbishing might have been a floor model) $995 regular, $187.48. Whee!


----------



## ladybeaumont

Michelle1x said:


> who is the designer for that jacket?



Pam & Gela

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/pam-gela-quilted-leather-moto-jacket/4068476


----------



## BlackApple

Found these cute cognac riding boots which was a major score as I have larger calves and these were made for that. I paid $49 for them as they were blue tag.


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> Oh good! I wanted to go there today but I never find anything good there (designer.) How was it?




I get randomly lucky at this one lol. 



The Ted Baker and AG jeans were the items I PA'ed. 
The Burberry and Ferragamo loafers were w&r but look new, which I found at Edinger. [emoji4]


----------



## Calisto2

vt2159 said:


> Purchased this Chloe balyee medium today for $230.62and a Lilly Pulitzer tote that would be perfect for the beach.
> View attachment 3272729
> 
> View attachment 3272761
> 
> 
> I found quite a few clearance items, though mainly dresses and nothing designer except for the Chloe bag, this Burberry Brit Coated Stretch Crop Skinny Jeans for $46.87, and Vince leather panel dress for $52.45.
> View attachment 3272747
> 
> View attachment 3272776
> 
> 
> I also picked up these sunglasses (2 Prada and 2 Ray-ban) not on clearance.
> View attachment 3272748
> 
> View attachment 3272749
> 
> View attachment 3272750
> 
> View attachment 3272751
> 
> 
> I bought 32 items and my total came out to $1,719.75.  Receipt says I saved $7,035.11...Whoa http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Would you mind sharing the UPC for the Chloe baylee...I returned one a month ago and regret it!


----------



## drspock7

Another one of my fabulous steals. This DVF dress was $40 with the clear the rack sale it came to $30 and I had a $20 Nordies note..... Another $10 Diane Von Furstenburg Classic. I've gotten quite the collection this way.


----------



## cmm62

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3273015
> 
> 
> Another one of my fabulous steals. This DVF dress was $40 with the clear the rack sale it came to $30 and I had a $20 Nordies note..... Another $10 Diane Von Furstenburg Classic. I've gotten quite the collection this way.




That dress looks great on you - and that price [emoji119]&#127995;


----------



## Kelly7adria

How do you do a search and send? Do you call your local store and give them the code?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Amazing! Looks like it was made for you 



drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3273015
> 
> 
> Another one of my fabulous steals. This DVF dress was $40 with the clear the rack sale it came to $30 and I had a $20 Nordies note..... Another $10 Diane Von Furstenburg Classic. I've gotten quite the collection this way.


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> I get randomly lucky at this one lol.
> 
> View attachment 3272918
> 
> The Ted Baker and AG jeans were the items I PA'ed.
> The Burberry and Ferragamo loafers were w&r but look new, which I found at Edinger. [emoji4]



Cute stuff! I rarely go there but perhaps... one needs to get lucky.


----------



## louvigilante

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3273015
> 
> 
> Another one of my fabulous steals. This DVF dress was $40 with the clear the rack sale it came to $30 and I had a $20 Nordies note..... Another $10 Diane Von Furstenburg Classic. I've gotten quite the collection this way.




Wow! You look great in that dress. That color way looks amazing on you. Congrats!



bakeacookie said:


> I get randomly lucky at this one lol.
> 
> View attachment 3272918
> 
> The Ted Baker and AG jeans were the items I PA'ed.
> The Burberry and Ferragamo loafers were w&r but look new, which I found at Edinger. [emoji4]




Great finds!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> Cute stuff! I rarely go there but perhaps... one needs to get lucky.



It's the same with Redondo, Metro Pointe, and Edinger. I get lucky some CTRs, there's been some I don't. I think last CTR I struck out at Edinger and Metro Pointe, but scored at Cerritos and Lakewood. lol. 

Hope you get CTR lucky! 



louvigilante said:


> Wow! You look great in that dress. That color way looks amazing on you. Congrats!
> 
> Great finds!!!



Thanks!

:hnsnsn: I need to ban myself from NR.


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> It's the same with Redondo, Metro Pointe, and Edinger. I get lucky some CTRs, there's been some I don't. I think last CTR I struck out at Edinger and Metro Pointe, but scored at Cerritos and Lakewood. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get CTR lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, I don't find too many designer items in Edinger in general. I haven't been there in months (and I am in NRs at least 2-3x a week.) Will give it a try after CTR. Good luck with your CTR-and don't forget to share.


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> It's the same with Redondo, Metro Pointe, and Edinger. I get lucky some CTRs, there's been some I don't. I think last CTR I struck out at Edinger and Metro Pointe, but scored at Cerritos and Lakewood. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get CTR lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> :hnsnsn: I need to ban myself from NR.[/
> 
> See, I don't find too many designer items in Edinger in general. I haven't been there in months (and I am in NRs at least 2-3x a week.) Will give it a try after CTR. Good luck with your CTR-and don't forget to share.


----------



## itsmree

bakeacookie said:


> I need to ban myself from NR.



i sometimes think this too, especially since so many employees know me by name LOL. to defend myself though, there is one about a block from my work and i get off work with an hour to spend until i have to pick up my daughter from school... go home and clean or go to the rack? rack wins every time LOL.


----------



## Michelle1x

itsmree said:


> i sometimes think this too, especially since so many employees know me by name LOL. to defend myself though, there is one about a block from my work and i get off work with an hour to spend until i have to pick up my daughter from school... go home and clean or go to the rack? rack wins every time LOL.



LOL- right, and I'm addicted to the songs they play now too, which seem like curated songs from new artists.....

theres a clear the rack playlist on spotify - I'm trying to figure out who does the "cry cry baby" song... LOL

https://play.spotify.com/user/nords...e&utm_source=open.spotify.com&utm_medium=open


----------



## Michelle1x

I've struck out with sunglasses.  The sunglass buying season at Rack is actually the opposite of what you would think.  Last summer I got sunglasses for nothing - some Tom fords for $33, Miu Miu for $20 etc- but I gave all of those for Christmas and was looking for some red tag this CTR, and nothing.

I guess the strategy for sunglasses is to hit up the rack in the June timeframe, and buy about 10 pairs.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Bought 7 pairs of shoes for about $200. Top row from left...Ugg boots $38, Franco Sarto flats $16, Sam Edelman flats $16, Coach flats $48. Bottom row from left...Calvin Klein wedges $33, Sam Edelman flats $38, Coach flats $41.


----------



## ilove2shop247

AnnaFreud said:


> Bought 7 pairs of shoes for about $200. Top row from left...Ugg boots $38, Franco Sarto flats $16, Sam Edelman flats $16, Coach flats $48. Bottom row from left...Calvin Klein wedges $33, Sam Edelman flats $38, Coach flats $41.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273987



wow thats quite haul


----------



## louvigilante

Found this great Tory Burch Tote. After CTR discount it was 131. I had a gift card and the perfect size for me. Total win for me!


----------



## LnA

NYYankeeGrl said:


> 888819114244
> 
> Good luck! The back is really pretty too.




Couldn't find one but thanks for the UPC!


----------



## meowmix318

Tons of designer shoes (including Burberry, Prada, Toms, Miu Miu, Charlotte Olympia, Manolos, Jimmy Choo) spotted at Metro Pointe today (and yes a lot of them were red and blue tagged)


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

louvigilante said:


> Found this great Tory Burch Tote. After CTR discount it was 131. I had a gift card and the perfect size for me. Total win for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274129


That's gorgeous. Would you mind sharing the UPC?


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

I found a pair of Stuart weitzman nudist song in black patent leather for $139 but after CTR they were less than $100.00.


----------



## louvigilante

Shoppingwitmimi said:


> That's gorgeous. Would you mind sharing the UPC?




888736130440. Good luck!!


----------



## itsmree

Michelle1x said:


> LOL- right, and I'm addicted to the songs they play now too, which seem like curated songs from new artists.....
> 
> theres a clear the rack playlist on spotify - I'm trying to figure out who does the "cry cry baby" song... LOL
> 
> https://play.spotify.com/user/nords...e&utm_source=open.spotify.com&utm_medium=open


a playlist? how did you find that? i love spoitfy!


----------



## krissa

Michelle1x said:


> LOL- right, and I'm addicted to the songs they play now too, which seem like curated songs from new artists.....
> 
> theres a clear the rack playlist on spotify - I'm trying to figure out who does the "cry cry baby" song... LOL
> 
> https://play.spotify.com/user/nords...e&utm_source=open.spotify.com&utm_medium=open



FYI the song is by cee lo green. I couldn't think of it yesterday when I saw this post lol.


----------



## jorton

Michelle1x said:


> LOL- right, and I'm addicted to the songs they play now too, which seem like curated songs from new artists.....
> 
> theres a clear the rack playlist on spotify - I'm trying to figure out who does the "cry cry baby" song... LOL
> 
> https://play.spotify.com/user/nords...e&utm_source=open.spotify.com&utm_medium=open



Lol... I like that song too. Its cee lo green


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

louvigilante said:


> 888736130440. Good luck!!


Thanks. Sold out company wide. If you run across another one please let me know.


----------



## dorres

meowmix318 said:


> Tons of designer shoes (including Burberry, Prada, Toms, Miu Miu, Charlotte Olympia, Manolos, Jimmy Choo) spotted at Metro Pointe today (and yes a lot of them were red and blue tagged)




I am looking for Charlotte Olympia kitty flats in size 37.5 or 38. Pls let me know if you come across. There's nothing here in the SF  Bay Area.


----------



## attyxthomas

Found my deal of a lifetime (at least I think) today. A pair of Celine clearance for 89.97 and $67.xx after CTR.  I've been wanting these forever!


----------



## AnnaFreud

attyxthomas said:


> Found my deal of a lifetime (at least I think) today. A pair of Celine clearance for 89.97 and $67.xx after CTR.  I've been wanting these forever!
> View attachment 3274565
> 
> View attachment 3274566




Wow good deal! You even got the pouch!


----------



## lms910

Spotted two louboutin mini charity bags today at Post Oak in Houston


----------



## sparksfly

I cannot find clearance sunnies at my rack. Does anyone else's racks not have them?

What do you guys think about these Rag and Bone lamb leather pants?

I can't decide. I paid $105 for them but they're boyfriend style. I was really hoping for leggings or jegging style so I could wear them with everything. Like I have some booties I couldn't wear with these because they're looser around the ankle. 

I do like them though. 






https://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/pro...-leather-mid-rise-slim-boyfriend-jeans/646348


----------



## ilovemykiddos

The Bay Area stores do not have any designer shoes at all! I never find anything good at any of them!


----------



## bella601

attyxthomas said:


> Found my deal of a lifetime (at least I think) today. A pair of Celine clearance for 89.97 and $67.xx after CTR.  I've been wanting these forever!
> View attachment 3274565
> 
> View attachment 3274566




Wow!! Enjoy


----------



## bella601

louvigilante said:


> Found this great Tory Burch Tote. After CTR discount it was 131. I had a gift card and the perfect size for me. Total win for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274129




Pretty! Congrats


----------



## bella601

AnnaFreud said:


> Bought 7 pairs of shoes for about $200. Top row from left...Ugg boots $38, Franco Sarto flats $16, Sam Edelman flats $16, Coach flats $48. Bottom row from left...Calvin Klein wedges $33, Sam Edelman flats $38, Coach flats $41.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273987




Awesome deal


----------



## gquinn

lms910 said:


> Spotted two louboutin mini charity bags today at Post Oak in Houston




Do you remember which ones and the prices please?


----------



## Tiffyhalim

ilovemykiddos said:


> The Bay Area stores do not have any designer shoes at all! I never find anything good at any of them!




I found Jimmy Choo in size 38,5 yesterday in concord [emoji51] i didnt get it since it was not my size. I think usually the designer shoes size either too big or too small


----------



## Michelle1x

sparksfly said:


> I cannot find clearance sunnies at my rack. Does anyone else's racks not have them?



ZERO clearance sunnies at SF bay area racks, and tons of people looking at whatever was there.

Lots of inventory, even designer - but no clearance and most prices around $100. and up.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love when you find exactly what you want on sale! 



attyxthomas said:


> Found my deal of a lifetime (at least I think) today. A pair of Celine clearance for 89.97 and $67.xx after CTR.  I've been wanting these forever!
> View attachment 3274565
> 
> View attachment 3274566


----------



## meowmix318

dorres said:


> I am looking for Charlotte Olympia kitty flats in size 37.5 or 38. Pls let me know if you come across. There's nothing here in the SF  Bay Area.



I haven't seen those at the Rack but at last call a few months back. They were denim blue and ~$299 before tax.


----------



## lms910

gquinn said:


> Do you remember which ones and the prices please?




They were both very spikey. One was black and the other was blue. They were around $500 plus 25% off.


----------



## olalahia

attyxthomas said:


> Found my deal of a lifetime (at least I think) today. A pair of Celine clearance for 89.97 and $67.xx after CTR.  I've been wanting these forever!
> View attachment 3274565
> 
> View attachment 3274566




Good deal! Congrats!


----------



## vivi__

Picked up these Aquatalia Sherry boots for $142.50 with the CTR discount. I'm still on the fence about these. Anybody else have these or any Aquatalia boots? How have they held up?


----------



## viba424

vivi__ said:


> Picked up these Aquatalia Sherry boots for $142.50 with the CTR discount. I'm still on the fence about these. Anybody else have these or any Aquatalia boots? How have they held up?



Keep! I have two pair and wear them constantly in treacherous conditions (except the worst of rain) and they look good and are suitable for work too. I believe they are most all made in Romania and Italy.


----------



## MR1005

Michelle watch that I wanted terriblyz


----------



## dorres

Anyone else seen a Michele watch on red or blue tag?


----------



## gquinn

lms910 said:


> They were both very spikey. One was black and the other was blue. They were around $500 plus 25% off.




Thanks. Both sold already by the time I called.


----------



## attyxthomas

MR1005 said:


> Michelle watch that I wanted terriblyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274834
> View attachment 3274835




Beautiful!


----------



## ShopaholicBunny

Badgley Mischka "Kiara" in gorgeous purple satin. $71 after CTR discount. I love it! [emoji7]


----------



## viba424

My finds this week. Tell me do you like the fox shoes? DH said they are weird, really? I thought they would look cool with all black this spring. Scored three penny items

Paul Andrew boots, AGL wedges, Jimmy Choo hobo, Kate Spade shoes. Valentino skirt, Burberry pants and Kate Spade top and Theory white button down as well, not pictured.


----------



## bargainhunter95

vivi__ said:


> Picked up these Aquatalia Sherry boots for $142.50 with the CTR discount. I'm still on the fence about these. Anybody else have these or any Aquatalia boots? How have they held up?



Keep em! I have similar ones and they're very durable. I can tell they'll last me a long time.


----------



## bargainhunter95

I found these Valentino boots size 37.5 at the white plains rack for $250. I didn't get them though.


----------



## ashlie

bargainhunter95 said:


> I found these Valentino boots size 37.5 at the white plains rack for $250. I didn't get them though.




Omg! They started carrying designers? I talked to management a few months back and at that point they hadn't gotten and Valentino in. So excited!! &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## bargainhunter95

ashlie said:


> Omg! They started carrying designers? I talked to management a few months back and at that point they hadn't gotten and Valentino in. So excited!! &#129303;&#129303;



They've always carried designers! It's all about timing. But you'd find more luck at Paramus or union square. Valentino is very rare to see.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Isabel Marant $41.23



Isabel Marant Faux Leather $63.73 - Not sure if I'm keeping. They don't taper at the bottom, like in the pic, so not sure how to style with shoes. 



Versace Collection $367.48 - It was on the women's racks, despite apparently being a men's jacket. Not sure if I'm going to keep - the fit is a big awkward.


----------



## bakeacookie

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Isabel Marant $41.23
> View attachment 3274997
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Faux Leather $63.73 - Not sure if I'm keeping. They don't taper at the bottom, like in the pic, so not sure how to style with shoes.
> View attachment 3274996
> 
> 
> Versace Collection $367.48 - It was on the women's racks, despite apparently being a men's jacket. Not sure if I'm going to keep - the fit is a big awkward.
> View attachment 3274995



Couldn't you tailor the IM trousers so they taper?


----------



## mharri20

bargainhunter95 said:


> I found these Valentino boots size 37.5 at the white plains rack for $250. I didn't get them though.




Someone PLEASE buy these!! I own them and they are amazing boots (got mine at the last chance store before prices got crazy like they are now). I never get so many compliments on boots!


----------



## cmm62

viba424 said:


> My finds this week. Tell me do you like the fox shoes? DH said they are weird, really? I thought they would look cool with all black this spring. Scored three penny items
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Andrew boots, AGL wedges, Jimmy Choo hobo, Kate Spade shoes. Valentino skirt, Burberry pants and Kate Spade top and Theory white button down as well, not pictured.




I'm with you on the idea for the fox flats - think it would look cool/quirky/fun. Keep em [emoji5]&#65039;congrats on the penny finds!


----------



## paula3boys

vivi__ said:


> Picked up these Aquatalia Sherry boots for $142.50 with the CTR discount. I'm still on the fence about these. Anybody else have these or any Aquatalia boots? How have they held up?




I thought those were Sweetie boots? Do you have upc please?


----------



## bargainhunter95

I also found YSL heels (w&r $135 w/ 25%), two lace up flats (I've been waiting very patiently for some to show up!), and one Tory burch.


----------



## vivi__

paula3boys said:


> I thought those were Sweetie boots? Do you have upc please?


My NR had the Sweetie, but it was not on clearance. I believe it was $240. Sweetie and Sherry look very similar. I thought they were the same until I looked more closely at them. I don't have the UPC for Sweetie, but I will post the UPC for Sherry in the UPC thread.




viba424 said:


> Keep! I have two pair and wear them constantly in treacherous conditions (except the worst of rain) and they look good and are suitable for work too. I believe they are most all made in Romania and Italy.





bargainhunter95 said:


> Keep em! I have similar ones and they're very durable. I can tell they'll last me a long time.


Okay, you two have convinced me. I'm keeping them! It's a pretty good deal for Aquatalia from the prices I'm seeing online.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

bakeacookie said:


> Couldn't you tailor the IM trousers so they taper?



Yeah, I was debating that. I just wore them around the house for an hour and the 
fit just isn't right (beyond the non-tapered pants). I'm going to see if my mom wants them...


----------



## Michelle1x

So, if y'all remember, I was one who ordered this Zac posen coat last week for $60.
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1495015

It arrives tomorrow, so I will take some pics and post here.

But I wanted to mention 2 things- 
first, I was successful getting a PA to $45  - even though they didn't have the stock online at the time.  When I contacted the CS chat to get the PA, the rep didn't even comment about the coat not being in stock in my size then.  There was one available in another size only.  

The other thing is the original price for this coat is listed as $495 but on other sites like NM it shows as original price $795.  So the Rack site original prices are sometimes discounted, I never noticed that before.


----------



## Tiffyhalim

bargainhunter95 said:


> They've always carried designers! It's all about timing. But you'd find more luck at Paramus or union square. Valentino is very rare to see.




Union square san francisco?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

tiffyhalim said:


> union square san francisco?




nyc


----------



## meowmix318

viba424 said:


> My finds this week. Tell me do you like the fox shoes? DH said they are weird, really? I thought they would look cool with all black this spring. Scored three penny items
> 
> Paul Andrew boots, AGL wedges, Jimmy Choo hobo, Kate Spade shoes. Valentino skirt, Burberry pants and Kate Spade top and Theory white button down as well, not pictured.


Love the fox shoes!


----------



## itsmree

Michelle1x said:


> So, if y'all remember, I was one who ordered this Zac posen coat last week for $60.
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1495015
> 
> It arrives tomorrow, so I will take some pics and post here.
> 
> But I wanted to mention 2 things-
> first, I was successful getting a PA to $45  - even though they didn't have the stock online at the time.  When I contacted the CS chat to get the PA, the rep didn't even comment about the coat not being in stock in my size then.  There was one available in another size only.
> 
> The other thing is the original price for this coat is listed as $495 but on other sites like NM it shows as original price $795.  So the Rack site original prices are sometimes discounted, I never noticed that before.


so happy got that coat and for $45 AWESOME!!!

p.s. i think sometimes the original price on the rack site is the original RACK price. not original Nordstrom price


----------



## bargainhunter95

Tiffyhalim said:


> Union square san francisco?



Union square in Manhattan


----------



## friday13bride

sparksfly said:


> I cannot find clearance sunnies at my rack. Does anyone else's racks not have them?
> 
> What do you guys think about these Rag and Bone lamb leather pants?
> 
> I can't decide. I paid $105 for them but they're boyfriend style. I was really hoping for leggings or jegging style so I could wear them with everything. Like I have some booties I couldn't wear with these because they're looser around the ankle.
> 
> I do like them though.
> 
> View attachment 3274635
> 
> View attachment 3274636
> 
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/pro...-leather-mid-rise-slim-boyfriend-jeans/646348




They look like leather "mom jeans" to me. But if you think you can rock em then get em!


----------



## deathcookie

I read today you can return Nordstrom full line goods to NR!  Wow they are really blurring the lines between both stores...


----------



## louvigilante

deathcookie said:


> I read today you can return Nordstrom full line goods to NR!  Wow they are really blurring the lines between both stores...




Really? Oh wow!!!


----------



## hongc2

deathcookie said:


> I read today you can return Nordstrom full line goods to NR!  Wow they are really blurring the lines between both stores...


Really!?! where did you read this? Thats crazy! I wonder if Rack will sell the item or if they will ship it back to full line.


----------



## deathcookie

http://www.buzzfeed.com/sapna/you-c...oods-to-nordstrom-rack-and-vice-ve#.yrYAp0G0V

http://uk.businessinsider.com/you-can-return-nordstrom-rack-to-nordstrom-2016-2?r=US&IR=T


----------



## lulublue717

hongc2 said:


> Really!?! where did you read this? Thats crazy! I wonder if Rack will sell the item or if they will ship it back to full line.



They just take returns but they send it back to nordstrom.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

deathcookie said:


> I read today you can return Nordstrom full line goods to NR!  Wow they are really blurring the lines between both stores...




I did that a few weeks ago with no issue. I had things to return to both stores and went to the Rack first and the SA was super nice and said I could return everything there.


----------



## hongc2

deathcookie said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/sapna/you-c...oods-to-nordstrom-rack-and-vice-ve#.yrYAp0G0V
> 
> http://uk.businessinsider.com/you-can-return-nordstrom-rack-to-nordstrom-2016-2?r=US&IR=T


Good reads! Thank you!


----------



## itsmree

deathcookie said:


> I read today you can return Nordstrom full line goods to NR!  Wow they are really blurring the lines between both stores...


thanks so much for posting this. our closest N is an hour away!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

deathcookie said:


> I read today you can return Nordstrom full line goods to NR!  Wow they are really blurring the lines between both stores...




I have been returning full line Nordstrom stuff to Nordstrom Rack for years. I thought that it was a known thing. I have never returned Nordstrom Rack stuff to Nordstrom though, although I have returned stuff I ordered from nordstromrack.com to Nordstrom.


----------



## candy2100

I was told they couldn't take my full-line item at the rack, but that was a few years ago and I haven't tried since.  It's like the PA inconsistency I guess!


----------



## viba424

louvigilante said:


> Really? Oh wow!!!


They have done this forever at my local NR. As long as its under $100.


----------



## Cthai

viba424 said:


> They have done this forever at my local NR. As long as its under $100.




I think this is also depending on stores, I just return a pair of BOSE headphone that was $280 and a pair of boots that was $175 (both brought from full line Nordstrom) and I was told as long it was under $500 it was ok


----------



## vivelebag

viba424 said:


> My finds this week. Tell me do you like the fox shoes? DH said they are weird, really? I thought they would look cool with all black this spring. Scored three penny items
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Andrew boots, AGL wedges, Jimmy Choo hobo, Kate Spade shoes. Valentino skirt, Burberry pants and Kate Spade top and Theory white button down as well, not pictured.




Nice haul! I'm all about cute animal designs (would love to score CO kitty flats at the rack!) but something about the eyes here is a little creepy. Maybe post a mod pic so we can have a better idea.


----------



## Michelle1x

viba424 said:


> My finds this week. Tell me do you like the fox shoes? DH said they are weird, really? I thought they would look cool with all black this spring. Scored three penny items
> 
> Paul Andrew boots, AGL wedges, Jimmy Choo hobo, Kate Spade shoes. Valentino skirt, Burberry pants and Kate Spade top and Theory white button down as well, not pictured.



How much for that Choo hobo?  I assume it was red/blue tag?


----------



## krisvoys

Has anyone ever seen the Stuart weitzman highland boot at the rack?


----------



## sparksfly

Got this Kate Spade skirt for $45. Not sure if I'll keep it though.


----------



## hongc2

I was on Hautelook and saw that they have a  J.crew Factory event tomorrow. Does anyone else think thats weird?


----------



## babycinnamon

Does anyone know what "HL Women's" is on the NR receipt? Does that mean it was Hautelook merchandise?

I bought a For Love & Lemons dress and a pair of Joe's jean shorts (blue tag clearance) and the category on my receipt for both items is "HL Women's"

Anyone recall if For Love & Lemons was sold during a Hautelook event?


----------



## wis3ly

babycinnamon said:


> Does anyone know what "HL Women's" is on the NR receipt? Does that mean it was Hautelook merchandise?
> 
> I bought a For Love & Lemons dress and a pair of Joe's jean shorts (blue tag clearance) and the category on my receipt for both items is "HL Women's"
> 
> Anyone recall if For Love & Lemons was sold during a Hautelook event?



I know For Love & Lemons was sold on Gilt, so wouldn't be surprised if it was available on Hautelook.


----------



## gquinn

babycinnamon said:


> Does anyone know what "HL Women's" is on the NR receipt? Does that mean it was Hautelook merchandise?
> 
> I bought a For Love & Lemons dress and a pair of Joe's jean shorts (blue tag clearance) and the category on my receipt for both items is "HL Women's"
> 
> Anyone recall if For Love & Lemons was sold during a Hautelook event?




I bought a For Love & Lemons dress with the same description. Would love to see a pic of which one you scored!


----------



## JNH14

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I have been returning full line Nordstrom stuff to Nordstrom Rack for years. I thought that it was a known thing. I have never returned Nordstrom Rack stuff to Nordstrom though, although I have returned stuff I ordered from nordstromrack.com to Nordstrom.




I have returned Rack shoes to the regular Nordstrom with no problems...


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu


----------



## babycinnamon

gquinn said:


> I bought a For Love & Lemons dress with the same description. Would love to see a pic of which one you scored!




It's white lace/crochet mini dress with a deep V plunge. I'm not sure what style it is? I tried searching online with the RN#/Style# that is on the interior tag of the dress but came up with other items? The For Love & Lemons hang tag is attached to the sewn-on garment tag but there's no info on the FL&L hang tag. 

I'll try and take a pic if I have time when I get home tonight! 

What does yours look like??


----------



## Leto

hongc2 said:


> I was on Hautelook and saw that they have a  J.crew Factory event tomorrow. Does anyone else think thats weird?




It is weird. But since Nordstrom sells Madewell stuff, which is a sister company of Jcrew, it wouldn't be too far off to do that. At least there is a connection.


----------



## missjesf

babycinnamon said:


> Does anyone know what "HL Women's" is on the NR receipt? Does that mean it was Hautelook merchandise?
> 
> I bought a For Love & Lemons dress and a pair of Joe's jean shorts (blue tag clearance) and the category on my receipt for both items is "HL Women's"
> 
> Anyone recall if For Love & Lemons was sold during a Hautelook event?



Can "HL" mean Hoisery/Lingerie? I see the brand in the lingerie department! But totally just a guess, I could be wrong!!


----------



## lauren85

hongc2 said:


> Really!?! where did you read this? Thats crazy! I wonder if Rack will sell the item or if they will ship it back to full line.


They will sell it! I scored a Marc Jacobs bag that a lady in front of me in line returned a few months back. I asked when I was checking out how much it would be if I purchased it since it came from Nordstrom originally and it was 60% off of the original purchase price.


----------



## krissa

lauren85 said:


> They will sell it! I scored a Marc Jacobs bag that a lady in front of me in line returned a few months back. I asked when I was checking out how much it would be if I purchased it since it came from Nordstrom originally and it was 60% off of the original purchase price.




You got extremely lucky bc those items aren't supposed to be sold, they're supposed to be sent back.


----------



## babycinnamon

missjesf said:


> Can "HL" mean Hoisery/Lingerie? I see the brand in the lingerie department! But totally just a guess, I could be wrong!!




Ah..good guess!! But the Joe's jeans white denim shorts were also marked the same. I checked my receipt and this is what it says specifically:

"HL Womens: Womens RTR 5997 (the other item is 6997) FEB16" 

Both were blue tag clearance.


----------



## vivelebag

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu
> View attachment 3276809




Ah so pretty and perfect for Hawaii!


----------



## amstevens714

sparksfly said:


> I cannot find clearance sunnies at my rack. Does anyone else's racks not have them?
> 
> What do you guys think about these Rag and Bone lamb leather pants?
> 
> I can't decide. I paid $105 for them but they're boyfriend style. I was really hoping for leggings or jegging style so I could wear them with everything. Like I have some booties I couldn't wear with these because they're looser around the ankle.
> 
> I do like them though.
> 
> View attachment 3274635
> 
> View attachment 3274636
> 
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/pro...-leather-mid-rise-slim-boyfriend-jeans/646348




I actually love that they are boyfriend style!


----------



## amstevens714

louvigilante said:


> Found this great Tory Burch Tote. After CTR discount it was 131. I had a gift card and the perfect size for me. Total win for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274129




Lovely!!


----------



## jorton

Yes HL means hautelook. So if it has that tag then it's from hautelook. Most hautelook tags are always baby blue but then can get marked down from there


----------



## babycinnamon

jorton said:


> Yes HL means hautelook. So if it has that tag then it's from hautelook. Most hautelook tags are always baby blue but then can get marked down from there




Ah so this for sure means Hautelook? This is what my receipt says - "HL Womens: Womens RTR 5997 (the other item is 6997) FEB16" 

One is a for love & lemons dress and the other is for joes jeans shorts. 

I've seen Hautelook items in store and they have a hot pink (iirc?) sticker on the tag of the clothing item that says "Hautelook" in bold letters. The items I bought didn't have those stickers.


----------



## gquinn

babycinnamon said:


> It's white lace/crochet mini dress with a deep V plunge. I'm not sure what style it is? I tried searching online with the RN#/Style# that is on the interior tag of the dress but came up with other items? The For Love & Lemons hang tag is attached to the sewn-on garment tag but there's no info on the FL&L hang tag.
> 
> I'll try and take a pic if I have time when I get home tonight!
> 
> What does yours look like??




I bought the Vienna dress just like this one. 

Definitely would love to see which one you bought though


----------



## babycinnamon

gquinn said:


> I bought the Vienna dress just like this one.
> 
> Definitely would love to see which one you bought though
> 
> View attachment 3277270



Ok so not able to take a pic today (sorry!) but it looks exactly like the Sienna mini dress (https://m.shopbop.com/sienna-mini-dress-love-lemons/vp/v=1/1546669241.htm) but white and the lace pattern is different? That's why I'm unsure what style the dress I bought is?? I know it's a mini dress but that's all &#129300;&#129300; 

Also..since it looks like it might be from Hautelook, I might actually return it.


----------



## sparksfly

babycinnamon said:


> Ok so not able to take a pic today (sorry!) but it looks exactly like the Sienna mini dress (https://m.shopbop.com/sienna-mini-dress-love-lemons/vp/v=1/1546669241.htm) but white and the lace pattern is different? That's why I'm unsure what style the dress I bought is?? I know it's a mini dress but that's all &#129300;&#129300;
> 
> Also..since it looks like it might be from Hautelook, I might actually return it.




That's so cute! If you don't keep it could you let me know? What size/how much was it?


----------



## gquinn

babycinnamon said:


> Ok so not able to take a pic today (sorry!) but it looks exactly like the Sienna mini dress (https://m.shopbop.com/sienna-mini-dress-love-lemons/vp/v=1/1546669241.htm) but white and the lace pattern is different? That's why I'm unsure what style the dress I bought is?? I know it's a mini dress but that's all &#129300;&#129300;
> 
> Also..since it looks like it might be from Hautelook, I might actually return it.




It's pretty! May I know size and price also??


----------



## jorton

babycinnamon said:


> Ah so this for sure means Hautelook? This is what my receipt says - "HL Womens: Womens RTR 5997 (the other item is 6997) FEB16"
> 
> One is a for love & lemons dress and the other is for joes jeans shorts.
> 
> I've seen Hautelook items in store and they have a hot pink (iirc?) sticker on the tag of the clothing item that says "Hautelook" in bold letters. The items I bought didn't have those stickers.




Yes, it means hautelook. the numbers mean the price they started at so $59.97 and $69.97.

Yes sometimes they also have a hot pink sticker but I think this is how they are initially tagged before they get a barcode .

I'm not sure what RTR means, I've always wondered. Maybe return to rack? Idk... Just a guess.


But they are definitely from Hautelook or possibly a vendor, or maybe samples or something. But they are usually not from Nordstrom if that's what you're wondering.

*Most* stuff that's actually from full line Nordstrom has details to look for- red tag, markdowns written in pen, or altered or refinished tag.


----------



## babycinnamon

sparksfly said:


> That's so cute! If you don't keep it could you let me know? What size/how much was it?







gquinn said:


> It's pretty! May I know size and price also??




It's size XS and iirc it was $69.97 less 25% off so $52.48!


----------



## babycinnamon

jorton said:


> Yes, it means hautelook. the numbers mean the price they started at so $59.97 and $69.97.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sometimes they also have a hot pink sticker but I think this is how they are initially tagged before they get a barcode .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what RTR means, I've always wondered. Maybe return to rack? Idk... Just a guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they are definitely from Hautelook or possibly a vendor, or maybe samples or something. But they are usually not from Nordstrom if that's what you're wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> *Most* stuff that's actually from full line Nordstrom has details to look for- red tag, markdowns written in pen, or altered or refinished tag.




Thanks so much for a detailed response!! Very much appreciated! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## vivelebag

gquinn said:


> I bought the Vienna dress just like this one.
> 
> Definitely would love to see which one you bought though
> 
> View attachment 3277270




Omg that is one sexy dress! My DH would love it. Never heard of this label before.


----------



## krisvoys

gquinn said:


> I bought the Vienna dress just like this one.
> 
> Definitely would love to see which one you bought though
> 
> View attachment 3277270



Is it possible to share the upc for this gorgeous dress? Id love to see if any others have been returned to the rack! Thanks!


----------



## stephrocks

gquinn said:


> I bought the Vienna dress just like this one.
> 
> Definitely would love to see which one you bought though
> 
> View attachment 3277270



This dress is beautiful! I'd love to track one down. How much did you end up paying for it at NR?


----------



## viba424

vivelebag said:


> Nice haul! I'm all about cute animal designs (would love to score CO kitty flats at the rack!) but something about the eyes here is a little creepy. Maybe post a mod pic so we can have a better idea.



Yes it is  little noticeable isnt it.


----------



## mpepe32

question for you ladies...I ordered something from the Henderson, NV store directly and its being shipped to Ontario Canada, does anyone know how long it will take to be delivered?  tia


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I saw that skirt but it was soooo short. It is cute. 



sparksfly said:


> Got this Kate Spade skirt for $45. Not sure if I'll keep it though.
> 
> View attachment 3276531



I have but only a pair of two and never in my size LOL. 



krisvoys said:


> Has anyone ever seen the Stuart weitzman highland boot at the rack?


----------



## itsmree

sparksfly said:


> Got this Kate Spade skirt for $45. Not sure if I'll keep it though.
> 
> View attachment 3276531


I LOVE THAT
size?


----------



## RackFanatic

My only find from CTR last weekend.


----------



## gquinn

vivelebag said:


> Omg that is one sexy dress! My DH would love it. Never heard of this label before.







krisvoys said:


> Is it possible to share the upc for this gorgeous dress? Id love to see if any others have been returned to the rack! Thanks!







stephrocks said:


> This dress is beautiful! I'd love to track one down. How much did you end up paying for it at NR?




Thank you! It's the For Love and Lemons Vienna dress that appears to be a Hautelook return so the tag was assorted. It was $129 plus 25% off. I think the dress was around $400 retail??


----------



## sparksfly

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I saw that skirt but it was soooo short. It is cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have but only a pair of two and never in my size LOL.




Yeah I'm only 5'2" and its decently short on me. Not too bad though. 

I thought it was cute but my mom didn't think so. I'm just trying to figure out where I'd wear it.


----------



## wis3ly

Union Square NYC. First time seeing Canada goose at the rack, I think this is the hold rack behind the registers


----------



## krissa

wis3ly said:


> Union Square NYC. First time seeing Canada goose at the rack, I think this is the hold rack behind the registers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3277998




They never make it to floor, lol. They're always snatched up quick.


----------



## gquinn

wis3ly said:


> Union Square NYC. First time seeing Canada goose at the rack, I think this is the hold rack behind the registers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3277998




I've only seen it for kids. I wonder what the price point is for those that you saw.


----------



## Bagisa

I found these worn and refurb Choos today. Can someone school me on the extent of wear on something like this? Looks like a new sole was added. Everything else looks fine. 

I'm not sure if $200 plus tax is worth it for "used" shoes. Convince me to keep them, lol!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

krissa said:


> They never make it to floor, lol. They're always snatched up quick.



That's NOT for sale --- that's their new lost and found area LOL. It's nuts... anyone can just claim that jacket.


----------



## krissa

Bagisa said:


> I found these worn and refurb Choos today. Can someone school me on the extent of wear on something like this? Looks like a new sole was added. Everything else looks fine.
> 
> I'm not sure if $200 plus tax is worth it for "used" shoes. Convince me to keep them, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278282




These are gorgeous. Keep them. I have tons of altered and refinished and most of it is small cosmetic stuff. My Rockstuds are pristine. Only my Tory riding boots incould tell there was a tiny bit of paint missing at the bottom, but worth it for 300$ savings.


----------



## krissa

NYYankeeGrl said:


> That's NOT for sale --- that's their new lost and found area LOL. It's nuts... anyone can just claim that jacket.




That is crazy! They should def not be advertising lost and found.


----------



## tiyawna

RackFanatic said:


> My only find from CTR last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3277792
> View attachment 3277795




Love those. Great find and price!


----------



## daisygrl

Bagisa said:


> I found these worn and refurb Choos today. Can someone school me on the extent of wear on something like this? Looks like a new sole was added. Everything else looks fine.
> 
> I'm not sure if $200 plus tax is worth it for "used" shoes. Convince me to keep them, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278282




I don't believe they have extend wear on them. They might have had a shelf wear and, thus, NR repainted the soles (sole was repainted not added.) Inside looks clean. I got brand new classic Choo's (Lang) with box and dust bag for $189 (it was during CTR) so originally they were $245. So whether they are worth, it is relative. If you wear them, you might want to keep them.


----------



## SEWDimples

I purchased this Elizabeth and James Cynnie Sling bag from Nordstrom Rack during the CTR sale for $112.

I love black and white color combo.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love! I saw a blue tie-dye one in Neimans last year that I was drooling over. 



SEWDimples said:


> I purchased this Elizabeth and James Cynnie Sling bag from Nordstrom Rack during the CTR sale for $112.
> 
> I love black and white color combo.


----------



## Bagisa

krissa said:


> These are gorgeous. Keep them. I have tons of altered and refinished and most of it is small cosmetic stuff. My Rockstuds are pristine. Only my Tory riding boots incould tell there was a tiny bit of paint missing at the bottom, but worth it for 300$ savings.




Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Bagisa

daisygrl said:


> I don't believe they have extend wear on them. They might have had a shelf wear and, thus, NR repainted the soles (sole was repainted not added.) Inside looks clean. I got brand new classic Choo's (Lang) with box and dust bag for $189 (it was during CTR) so originally they were $245. So whether they are worth, it is relative. If you wear them, you might want to keep them.




Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## wis3ly

NYYankeeGrl said:


> That's NOT for sale --- that's their new lost and found area LOL. It's nuts... anyone can just claim that jacket.



No the white "sign/divider" on the rack says hold, so everything to the right of it (including the Canada Goose jacket)


----------



## sparksfly

I wonder how much a Canada goose jacket goes for at the rack.


----------



## jorton

Yeah I was gonna say? How would someone lose their jacket or many other clothes at the rack?!

Anyone know when after CTR do they do more markdowns? I want to shop but I can't justify it considering I probably could have gotten the stuff cheaper a week ago!


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> I wonder how much a Canada goose jacket goes for at the rack.




Last one I saw was $150. I'm not sure if that was before or after discount. It was ankle length too. Or about that long lol.


----------



## lovebeibei

About $200 after ctr!


----------



## rutabaga

keep the grey suede Choos! I would've zipsoled them anyways, so the fact that they're W&R doesn't bother me.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

wis3ly said:


> No the white "sign/divider" on the rack says hold, so everything to the right of it (including the Canada Goose jacket)



Weird. I was there last week and saw that rack and there being a lost and found sign right by it. 

I thought they don't hold things for more than 24 hours too.


----------



## MrsRed

Happy Friday!
Couple weeks ago, my closest Rack had tons of designers shoes and I found this but I'm debating myself if I should keep this because I've wanted low-cut one[emoji16]


----------



## peacelovesequin

wis3ly said:


> Union Square NYC. First time seeing Canada goose at the rack, I think this is the hold rack behind the registers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3277998





krissa said:


> They never make it to floor, lol. They're always snatched up quick.





gquinn said:


> I've only seen it for kids. I wonder what the price point is for those that you saw.





sparksfly said:


> I wonder how much a Canada goose jacket goes for at the rack.



I just saw a Canada Goose jacket for $199. It was in the men's department (assorted UPC).


----------



## peacelovesequin

lovebeibei said:


> View attachment 3278742
> 
> 
> About $200 after ctr!



Beautiful! 




MrsRed said:


> Happy Friday!
> Couple weeks ago, my closest Rack had tons of designers shoes and I found this but I'm debating myself if I should keep this because I've wanted low-cut one[emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278976



Happy Friday. You should keep them, totally unique!


----------



## gquinn

peacelovesequin said:


> I just saw a Canada Goose jacket for $199. It was in the men's department (assorted UPC).




What size, color and length if you remember?


----------



## peacelovesequin

gquinn said:


> What size, color and length if you remember?



PM'ed you!


----------



## Michelle1x

jorton said:


> Yeah I was gonna say? How would someone lose their jacket or many other clothes at the rack?!
> 
> Anyone know when after CTR do they do more markdowns? I want to shop but I can't justify it considering I probably could have gotten the stuff cheaper a week ago!



I went yesterday thinking the thursday after CTR was usually markdowns and .... nothing.  Not much inventory and no further markdowns.


----------



## Tiffyhalim

MrsRed said:


> Happy Friday!
> Couple weeks ago, my closest Rack had tons of designers shoes and I found this but I'm debating myself if I should keep this because I've wanted low-cut one[emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278976




A keep!!!!


----------



## Vu1994

peacelovesequin said:


> I just saw a Canada Goose jacket for $199. It was in the men's department (assorted UPC).



can you also pm me the the size, type, and location also? thanks!


----------



## kathydep

MrsRed said:


> Happy Friday!
> Couple weeks ago, my closest Rack had tons of designers shoes and I found this but I'm debating myself if I should keep this because I've wanted low-cut one[emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278976



Omg i love those!!!! What size?


----------



## NicoleAngelina

MrsRed said:


> Happy Friday!
> Couple weeks ago, my closest Rack had tons of designers shoes and I found this but I'm debating myself if I should keep this because I've wanted low-cut one[emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278976




Omg I'm obsessed with these!! Keep them if you can see yourself wearing them enough that it's worth it to you!


----------



## MrsRed

kathydep said:


> Omg i love those!!!! What size?




It's 38 and tag says 7.5!


----------



## a510g

There was a suede raspberry medium ps1 at union square ~an hour ago. Don't know if anyone is interested but I believe it was $609!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Saint Laurant $229 available at Perimeter. It's a 40


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

saw these as well


----------



## vt2159

I left the house later than usual today, and boy, was I bummed when I got to the Rack.  I came right as another lady grabbed this from the rack and bought it I asked the SA about it afterward, and she said that the bag came on the truck last night and it was a refurb bag.


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

vt2159 said:


> I left the house later than usual today, and boy, was I bummed when I got to the Rack.  I came right as another lady grabbed this from the rack and bought it I asked the SA about it afterward, and she said that the bag came on the truck last night and it was a refurb bag.
> 
> View attachment 3280120
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Which rack did you go to?


----------



## rocknroll666

I love these! If you don't mind sharing the sky, I'd love to find a pair. Keep them for sure


----------



## kathydep

MrsRed said:


> It's 38 and tag says 7.5!



Sent u a pm.


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone have a sales associate forget to take off the sensor? I bought a kate spade skirt that the sales associate forgot to take the sensor off it.


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> Anyone have a sales associate forget to take off the sensor? I bought a kate spade skirt that the sales associate forgot to take the sensor off it.



The alarm should've went off. Maybe you didn't hear it? You can always take it back or try to remove it wih a rubber band.


----------



## buyingpig

sparksfly said:


> Anyone have a sales associate forget to take off the sensor? I bought a kate spade skirt that the sales associate forgot to take the sensor off it.



you can take it back with receipt, they will remove it for you. Happened to me twice before. Now I always make sure door alarm doesn't go off before I leave the store.


----------



## JNH14

krissa said:


> The alarm should've went off. Maybe you didn't hear it? You can always take it back or try to remove it wih a rubber band.


 


I've never known you could remove it with a rubber band!  How does that work?  I've gotten home from many stores where the security tag didn't go off and then I have to drive back and have the tag removed which is a PITA!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Augh that drives me nuts! Fingers crossed for something better to come your way 



vt2159 said:


> I left the house later than usual today, and boy, was I bummed when I got to the Rack.  I came right as another lady grabbed this from the rack and bought it I asked the SA about it afterward, and she said that the bag came on the truck last night and it was a refurb bag.
> 
> View attachment 3280120
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I haven't been racking for awhile because I've been on a tight budget but I went today and found these cute neon slip ons they were only $18 so I got them...I think they'll be super fun for spring summer plus they were very comfy. I've never heard of the brand J/Slides.


----------



## Lauren0404

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I haven't been racking for awhile because I've been on a tight budget but I went today and found these cute neon slip ons they were only $18 so I got them...I think they'll be super fun for spring summer plus they were very comfy. I've never heard of the brand J/Slides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281497


----------



## Lauren0404

And I don't know why it wouldn't let me quote. Weird.


----------



## jessl

Just sharing a couple shoes I came across today, but didn't purchase if anyone is interested. It seemed like there were a lot of new direct transfer items in all of the departments too. 
Jimmy Choo & Manolo:


----------



## silliex

Which NR are you at? 



jessl said:


> Just sharing a couple shoes I came across today, but didn't purchase if anyone is interested. It seemed like there were a lot of new direct transfer items in all of the departments too.
> Jimmy Choo & Manolo:
> View attachment 3281985
> View attachment 3281986
> View attachment 3281987
> View attachment 3281988


----------



## jessl

silliex said:


> Which NR are you at?




This was at Wayne Town Center in NJ... Generally I don't have much luck with finding anything good so I was surprised to see these. I was super bummed that the Choos were too big  I wanted to spend more time searching the racks but I had to get back to work haha


----------



## ladycee

peacelovesequin said:


> I just saw a Canada Goose jacket for $199. It was in the men's department (assorted UPC).




Wow which rack was that?


----------



## skyqueen

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I haven't been racking for awhile because I've been on a tight budget but I went today and found these cute neon slip ons they were only $18 so I got them...I think they'll be super fun for spring summer plus they were very comfy. I've never heard of the brand J/Slides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281497


----------



## marcj

Got these for my sister they were refurbs and came out to $129 after clear the rack


----------



## Rikilove10

I can't believe that I found shoes for both of my wedding dresses (one ceremony and one reception dress) on clearance at Nordstrom Rack. This is the first pair I bought, for my reception dress. Only $79!


----------



## Rikilove10

This is the 2nd pair I purchased. This pair I found at the store instead of online. Only $75! The rosettes on the shoes match the detailing on my ceremony dress perfectly. I'm thrilled!!


----------



## paula3boys

Rikilove10 said:


> I can't believe that I found shoes for both of my wedding dresses (one ceremony and one reception dress) on clearance at Nordstrom Rack. This is the first pair I bought, for my reception dress. Only $79!







Rikilove10 said:


> This is the 2nd pair I purchased. This pair I found at the store instead of online. Only $75! The rosettes on the shoes match the detailing on my ceremony dress perfectly. I'm thrilled!!




Gorgeous finds! Great deals


----------



## wis3ly

marcj said:


> Got these for my sister they were refurbs and came out to $129 after clear the rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282430



ohh lucky I've been ISO for a while now!


----------



## coconutsboston

Rikilove10 said:


> This is the 2nd pair I purchased. This pair I found at the store instead of online. Only $75! The rosettes on the shoes match the detailing on my ceremony dress perfectly. I'm thrilled!!


Congrats on your find and your wedding!


----------



## meowmix318

Rikilove10 said:


> I can't believe that I found shoes for both of my wedding dresses (one ceremony and one reception dress) on clearance at Nordstrom Rack. This is the first pair I bought, for my reception dress. Only $79!



Gorgeous finds in both shoes! Will be so perfect on such a joyous and happy day


----------



## pecknnibble

Not sure if this is a good deal but PM for location.


----------



## gquinn

Spotted this ostrich Balenciaga bucket bag, originally $6k. Looks to be in excellent condition with dustbag. PM for store.


----------



## mranda

Spotted a few things today. PM me for location. YSL Tributes refurbs for $249.97. Size 9.5.


----------



## mranda

Jimmy Choo refurbs in 9.5 for $199.97. I think these are the champagne glitter. PM for location.


----------



## mranda

Sorry for the bad pic... Also these McQueen high tops with calf hair for $159.97 in 7.


----------



## natalia0128

does this happen to everyone shopped at Nordstrom rack?
that nordstrom employee hid the stuffs you were looking for 3- 4 hours in store  and waited till the end of the day to purchase it?


----------



## krissa

natalia0128 said:


> does this happen to everyone shopped at Nordstrom rack?
> that nordstrom employee hid the stuffs you were looking for 3- 4 hours in store  and waited till the end of the day to purchase it?




Is this something you put on hold?


----------



## gquinn

natalia0128 said:


> does this happen to everyone shopped at Nordstrom rack?
> that nordstrom employee hid the stuffs you were looking for 3- 4 hours in store  and waited till the end of the day to purchase it?




I've never witnessed it but I returned something once and the cashier put it on hold immediately to buy herself.


----------



## gquinn

gquinn said:


> I've never witnessed it but I returned something once and the cashier put it on hold immediately to buy herself.




I've also seen employees come out from the stock room with luxury designer items to purchase right away also. These things clearly never made it to the floor.


----------



## Leto

natalia0128 said:


> does this happen to everyone shopped at Nordstrom rack?
> that nordstrom employee hid the stuffs you were looking for 3- 4 hours in store  and waited till the end of the day to purchase it?




Did she know you were looking for the specific items she purchased? I would have complained to the store manager if this was deliberate. 

I had a very nice experience at a Rack I don't usually frequent. I was just browsing the non-designer shoe section and an employee stopped by with a cart full of designer transfers and asked me if I wanted to take a look. I got first picks which was awesome. Unfortunately none of them were my style or my size.


----------



## krissa

gquinn said:


> I've also seen employees come out from the stock room with luxury designer items to purchase right away also. These things clearly never made it to the floor.




This is just an advantage of being an employee.


----------



## bakeacookie

gquinn said:


> I've never witnessed it but I returned something once and the cashier put it on hold immediately to buy herself.



A cashier at Lakewood always ends up doing my returns and I think we're the same shoe size cuz I know those shoes never go back on the floor. lol. She puts them not in the return to stock bins, but aside on the register.

Basically, if you see something good, get it and decide. If you put on hold or put it back, you never know who will take it.


----------



## tiby321

mranda said:


> Spotted a few things today. PM me for location. YSL Tributes refurbs for $249.97. Size 9.5.




Sent you a pm!


----------



## gquinn

krissa said:


> This is just an advantage of being an employee.




Definite perk but are they allowed to buy it right away or do they have to wait until their break?


----------



## krissa

gquinn said:


> Definite perk but are they allowed to buy it right away or do they have to wait until their break?




You can only shop on your break, so I'm assuming they put it on hold if they were working and then purchased on their break.


----------



## natalia0128

Leto said:


> Did she know you were looking for the specific items she purchased? I would have complained to the store manager if this was deliberate.
> 
> I had a very nice experience at a Rack I don't usually frequent. I was just browsing the non-designer shoe section and an employee stopped by with a cart full of designer transfers and asked me if I wanted to take a look. I got first picks which was awesome. Unfortunately none of them were my style or my size.



Yes, I gave her the UPC number and described what it look like. At first I met a young nordstrom employee with the scanner so I gave her UPC number etc.... when she typed the number in, It showed that item was available in the store. She also  asked me whole bunch questions such as where did I get the UPC number at, how do I know this available in this store and I was like does it really matter ?  

For a while She told me to wait for her to ask another employee. I saw her went back to fitting room and talked with the another girl about 10 minutes. 
a new girl asked me the same thing like gave her the UPC number and how I got this UPC number etc....Plus, She did not help me look for that item at all. She only pointed out where the item exactly should be.
I don't know but During 2-3 hours searching  for that item, that employee kept following me until i left.


----------



## olalahia

natalia0128 said:


> does this happen to everyone shopped at Nordstrom rack?
> that nordstrom employee hid the stuffs you were looking for 3- 4 hours in store  and waited till the end of the day to purchase it?




I thought the employees are not allowed to purchase the items...


----------



## bakeacookie

natalia0128 said:


> Yes, I gave her the UPC number and described what it look like. At first I met a young nordstrom employee with the scanner so I gave her UPC number etc.... when she typed the number in, It showed that item was available in the store. She also  asked me whole bunch questions such as where did I get the UPC number at, how do I know this available in this store and I was like does it really matter ?
> 
> 
> 
> For a while She told me to wait for her to ask another employee. I saw her went back to fitting room and talked with the another girl about 10 minutes.
> 
> a new girl asked me the same thing like gave her the UPC number and how I got this UPC number etc....Plus, She did not help me look for that item at all. She only pointed out where the item exactly should be.
> 
> I don't know but During 2-3 hours searching  for that item, that employee kept following me until i left.




Wow. What was it?


----------



## natalia0128

bakeacookie said:


> Wow. What was it?



It was a brand named Jacket (super good deal).. You will surprise when I tell you exactly the item look like 

if i can find the item on that day which Clear the rack day. It will take off another 25% off. 

I forgot to mention.... when I asked her If she could look on the back for me. it might be back there. She denied to go back and pointed out that everything will be at the floor.
I also asked her if she could look another stores  and shipped it for me. Without checking on the iPhone scanner, she told me none of any stores had it.


----------



## IStuckACello

A lot of times the inventory isn't accurate for lots of reasons. I used to work at the rack, if it showed that the store had one there's no guarantees anyone could find it or if it for sure even made it in the store. Item could be:  mistagged (that is easy to do-things are mistagged Bc the manufacturers don't make it easy often for you to figure out what the item is when the tag falls off), stolen (super common, if you want it, chances are a thief does too), thrown in the wrong area (no doubt by careless customers or employees who don't care who's looking for it), hidden, in a customer cart, on hold by another customer or employee, in a box to be processed, waiting to be charge sent. Etc. most of the stores allow their employees to place items on hold for themselves to buy when they're on break. It is a perk and believe me, for the stuff they have to deal with working there, I think it's deservedz


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

mranda said:


> Spotted a few things today. PM me for location. YSL Tributes refurbs for $249.97. Size 9.5.



What color are they?  What is the location and upc?


----------



## krissa

IStuckACello said:


> A lot of times the inventory isn't accurate for lots of reasons. I used to work at the rack, if it showed that the store had one there's no guarantees anyone could find it or if it for sure even made it in the store. Item could be:  mistagged (that is easy to do-things are mistagged Bc the manufacturers don't make it easy often for you to figure out what the item is when the tag falls off), stolen (super common, if you want it, chances are a thief does too), thrown in the wrong area (no doubt by careless customers or employees who don't care who's looking for it), hidden, in a customer cart, on hold by another customer or employee, in a box to be processed, waiting to be charge sent. Etc. most of the stores allow their employees to place items on hold for themselves to buy when they're on break. It is a perk and believe me, for the stuff they have to deal with working there, I think it's deservedz




All. Of. This.


----------



## natalia0128

krissa said:


> All. Of. This.


I agree with you guys that Nordstrom employees are allowed to purchase/shop during their break or the end of their shift. In order for employee to purchase these items, they must still at the floor (must be fair and square for employees and customers) Not HIDDEN or put on hold for yourself.


----------



## natalia0128

krissa said:


> All. Of. This.





IStuckACello said:


> A lot of times the inventory isn't accurate for lots of reasons. I used to work at the rack, if it showed that the store had one there's no guarantees anyone could find it or if it for sure even made it in the store. Item could be:  mistagged (that is easy to do-things are mistagged Bc the manufacturers don't make it easy often for you to figure out what the item is when the tag falls off), stolen (super common, if you want it, chances are a thief does too), thrown in the wrong area (no doubt by careless customers or employees who don't care who's looking for it), hidden, in a customer cart, on hold by another customer or employee, in a box to be processed, waiting to be charge sent. Etc. most of the stores allow their employees to place items on hold for themselves to buy when they're on break. It is a perk and believe me, for the stuff they have to deal with working there, I think it's deservedz



I agree with you guys that Nordstrom employees are allowed to purchase/shop during their break or the end of their shift. In order for employee to purchase these items, they must still at the floor (must be fair and square for employees and customers) Not HIDDEN or put on hold for yourself.


----------



## krissa

natalia0128 said:


> I agree with you guys that Nordstrom employees are allowed to purchase/shop during their break or the end of their shift. In order for employee to purchase these items, they must still at the floor (must be fair and square for employees and customers) Not HIDDEN or put on hold for yourself.



So customers can hold but employees can't?

Btw I agree hiding is BS.


----------



## IStuckACello

Shrug some store managers do say their employees must wait and some join in with the rest of them in grabbing stuff. I'm not surprised seeing all these instagrammers pick up beautiful stuff-the prices are going up too high and you can only buy so much great stuff before you go into debt. So I doubt all the employees are snatching things up at every store. Employees can hold but they cannot steal a customer's hold. I never saw anyone do that or follow customers around to prevent them from buying things. There's way too much stuff to do at the Rack than that.


----------



## IStuckACello

Also. Sometimes customers hide things too. Not just employees. Loss prevention goes through the stock room looking for stashes to prevent stuff like this and theft.


----------



## ashlie

A lot of employees go through shipments before they are put out as well. Therefore, less designer items or item we would be looking for, actually show up to the floor. I have a friend who worked at Saks off 5th for a while and I asked her about getting designer shoes. She told me that they frequently get them....frequently....but that the employees that work there go through ALL of them and then take or hold which ever ones they want. That's why I can never find them in that specific saks! I assume it's similar in the rack and last call.


----------



## bakeacookie

I think the crappiest part of it all is when people hide things in different sizes and you get excited thinking you found something but it's not your size at all. 

I think first dibs for the staff is inevitable and a perk to working there. If it's for them, great! If they're hoarding to resell, then that's bad, as it's against policy isn't it? But since NR doesn't seem to enforce those policies, we just have to enjoy the finds we do see and not worry about the finds we don't know of.

ETA: Totally struck out in Lakewood yesterday. There's a white chloe bag that's been there forever, along with a MK studded clutch in the jewelry case. There's also a mens burberry wallet in the jewelry case, and a Jimmy choo shawl/scarf thing. Lots of Burberry and Michelle watches in Lakewood, not red tagged though. Good refurbs for staples like jeans and trousers for women in the 6-8 size.


----------



## itsmree

bakeacookie said:


> I think the crappiest part of it all is when people hide things in different sizes and you get excited thinking you found something but it's not your size at all.
> 
> I think first dibs for the staff is inevitable and a perk to working there. If it's for them, great! If they're hoarding to resell, then that's bad, as it's against policy isn't it? But since NR doesn't seem to enforce those policies, we just have to enjoy the finds we do see and not worry about the finds we don't know of.
> 
> ETA: Totally struck out in Lakewood yesterday. There's a white chloe bag that's been there forever, along with a MK studded clutch in the jewelry case. There's also a mens burberry wallet in the jewelry case, and a Jimmy choo shawl/scarf thing. Lots of Burberry and Michelle watches in Lakewood, not red tagged though. Good refurbs for staples like jeans and trousers for women in the 6-8 size.


some day i want to make it out to those nice RACKS. we get zero high designers here in Redlands and Riverside


----------



## meowmix318

itsmree said:


> some day i want to make it out to those nice RACKS. we get zero high designers here in Redlands and Riverside



Sometimes I find good stuff at the Upland location. I also find great stuff at West Covina and Pasadena as well if you on coming out this way


----------



## bakeacookie

itsmree said:


> some day i want to make it out to those nice RACKS. we get zero high designers here in Redlands and Riverside



Sometimes it's the non designer places that will have the major score. Lol. 

You're lucky when you're lucky, ya know? 

Otherwise, Metro Pointe is a for sure designer haven. Bit pricey and chaotic, but they certainly have the biggest designer brand space.


----------



## Michelle1x

I know it must be frustrating for those you you that don't live near a rack that is one of the designated designer racks.

But best deals *BY FAR* are the clearance designer items that show up at any random rack.  I think these are primarily returns to the full line stores that get moved to rack.  They tend to tag those as altered and refinished and sell them for under $200.  Remember that person that got that Chanel jacket last year at a non-designer rack (in Florida somewhere?).

The designer racks are great but when the items first transfer over they are the same price or close to the full line sale prices. 

They have one of these Gucci coats at a designer rack around here but it is $1000.


----------



## sparksfly

An employee told me that an item has to be on the floor for 2 days before they can purchase the item.


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> An employee told me that an item has to be on the floor for 2 days before they can purchase the item.




Unless that's new (2016), I have never heard that rule.


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> Unless that's new (2016), I have never heard that rule.




It might. I was with my aunt who said that he must get the best stuff and he said that he doesn't because of that rule. Also that a pair of embellished louboutins came in and it sat for 2 days on the floor until an employee purchased them.


----------



## ParisPizza

Has anyone ever spotted a Givenchy bag at the Rack? I have my eye on a medium Shark Bag, but curious to see if I might ever find a shot of finding it at the Rack.


----------



## krissa

ParisPizza said:


> Has anyone ever spotted a Givenchy bag at the Rack? I have my eye on a medium Shark Bag, but curious to see if I might ever find a shot of finding it at the Rack.




I've never seen one, but I feel like someone posted one in here? If not, I may have seen it on ig.


----------



## RackFanatic

ParisPizza said:


> Has anyone ever spotted a Givenchy bag at the Rack? I have my eye on a medium Shark Bag, but curious to see if I might ever find a shot of finding it at the Rack.




I have....although they were not one of the more sought after styles like the Antigona. But I've seen shoppers post on IG popular Givenchy bags they scored, so it's certainly very possible to stumble upon one. When you do, make sure you also buy a Powerball ticket that day too [emoji6]


----------



## yakusoku.af

ParisPizza said:


> Has anyone ever spotted a Givenchy bag at the Rack? I have my eye on a medium Shark Bag, but curious to see if I might ever find a shot of finding it at the Rack.




I haven't seen any at my NR but I've seen Givenchy at TJ Maxx next door.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu 
Jimmy Choo 




Balenciaga sz 38 sneakers 


Vince 




Burberry




Valentino sunglasses $69.97


----------



## yakusoku.af

Oh and I did a nordstromrack.com return today and as I was leaving the cashier was putting paper in the cash register to print blue tickets for the items I returned. I don't think they ship out online returns, probably because it's too expensive to ship them back from Hawaii.


----------



## wis3ly

I've returned many Nordstromrack.com items to the Union Square location in NYC and each time a blue price sticker was printed out.


----------



## madgrl786

ParisPizza said:


> Has anyone ever spotted a Givenchy bag at the Rack? I have my eye on a medium Shark Bag, but curious to see if I might ever find a shot of finding it at the Rack.



I found a Givenchy Nightingale at the rack sometime before they implemented blue tags. It was around $300ish (worn and refurb but perfect) and then 25% off. One of my best finds! I haven't seen any Givenchy bags since then.  Wishing you luck though!


----------



## barkANDbite

Missoni dress at Gallery at Parkway location in Dallas, TX
It's still available, only because I don't have any curves to pull this off :sigh:


----------



## Michelle1x

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu
> Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 3283793
> 
> View attachment 3283794
> 
> Balenciaga sz 38 sneakers
> View attachment 3283797
> 
> Vince
> View attachment 3283800
> 
> View attachment 3283801
> 
> Burberry
> View attachment 3283803
> 
> View attachment 3283806
> 
> Valentino sunglasses $69.97
> View attachment 3283807




I can't see the label too well- is that a Burberry Prorsum jacket?


----------



## pecknnibble

Michelle1x said:


> I can't see the label too well- is that a Burberry Prorsum jacket?




Says Burberry children I believe.


----------



## Swedishmermaid

Michelle1x said:


> I can't see the label too well- is that a Burberry Prorsum jacket?


Looks like "Burberry Children"


whoops..you beat me to it


----------



## yakusoku.af

Michelle1x said:


> I can't see the label too well- is that a Burberry Prorsum jacket?




Yeah looks like Burberry Children lol the tag says 12Y 
It was on the women's rack of outerwear


----------



## lms910

Spotted a Valentino My rockstud at the rack today. It was black and white stripe around $1200 red tag. The condition wasnt great though. I snagged this for a new work/laptop bag! MZ Wallace Large Roxy for $99.97!


----------



## louvigilante

yakusoku.af said:


> Oh and I did a nordstromrack.com return today and as I was leaving the cashier was putting paper in the cash register to print blue tickets for the items I returned. I don't think they ship out online returns, probably because it's too expensive to ship them back from Hawaii.







wis3ly said:


> I've returned many Nordstromrack.com items to the Union Square location in NYC and each time a blue price sticker was printed out.




Last return I did I asked and they said they put it on the floor. My rack is only a few hours away from one of the warehouses too.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

Today visited NR, but no markdown after CTR till now.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

ParisPizza said:


> Has anyone ever spotted a Givenchy bag at the Rack? I have my eye on a medium Shark Bag, but curious to see if I might ever find a shot of finding it at the Rack.




They have on tjmaxx website. Check it out.


----------



## tickedoffchick

lms910 said:


> Spotted a Valentino My rockstud at the rack today. It was black and white stripe around $1200 red tag. The condition wasnt great though. I snagged this for a new work/laptop bag! MZ Wallace Large Roxy for $99.97!
> 
> View attachment 3283977


That's actually the Belle and it goes for $385 normal price. Also, it's a black one and they never put black on sale so you got an amazing deal!


----------



## Michelle1x

yakusoku.af said:


> Yeah looks like Burberry Children lol the tag says 12Y
> It was on the women's rack of outerwear



Thanks all, yes I see it is Burberry Children now.

Question for thread- for Burberry Prorsum items, does the label say Burberry with Prorsum below?  Or do Burberry Prorsum items also say Burberry and London below?

I ask because I don't think I have ever seen a Burberry Prorsum label.  I don't know Burberry too well, though.


----------



## bakeacookie

Michelle1x said:


> Thanks all, yes I see it is Burberry Children now.
> 
> Question for thread- for Burberry Prorsum items, does the label say Burberry with Prorsum below?  Or do Burberry Prorsum items also say Burberry and London below?
> 
> I ask because I don't think I have ever seen a Burberry Prorsum label.  I don't know Burberry too well, though.



If I recall right, I think it does say Prorsum under Burberry, for clothing. 
I have found a Prorsum scarf at the rack and it did on the tag at least. Same for Prorsum bags, it's on the paper tag for sure, I just don't recall the inner tag but it should say Prorsum on there too.


----------



## ashlie

Michelle1x said:


> Thanks all, yes I see it is Burberry Children now.
> 
> 
> 
> Question for thread- for Burberry Prorsum items, does the label say Burberry with Prorsum below?  Or do Burberry Prorsum items also say Burberry and London below?
> 
> 
> 
> I ask because I don't think I have ever seen a Burberry Prorsum label.  I don't know Burberry too well, though.




Prorsum tags are black instead of the classic brown. They are usually also a silk like texture. On shirts they will also be black. On jackets they are quite large squares and say Burberry prorsum.

I can post a pic of my tags if you want.


----------



## mranda

Picked up these Burberry Clemence rain boots for $129.97. Still full price at $350 most everywhere.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today


----------



## lms910

tickedoffchick said:


> That's actually the Belle and it goes for $385 normal price. Also, it's a black one and they never put black on sale so you got an amazing deal!




Awesome! Thanks


----------



## Michelle1x

thanks for the info on the Prorsum tags all- I looked up some tags with google so now I know.
Gotta keep up with tags to be a NR shopper.


----------



## yakusoku.af

ParisPizza said:


> Has anyone ever spotted a Givenchy bag at the Rack? I have my eye on a medium Shark Bag, but curious to see if I might ever find a shot of finding it at the Rack.




Someone just spotted on for $930 
Not sure which rack


----------



## bakeacookie

It's so not fair that I always find the best things for DBF. 

Found a Burberry Kensington Trench for $300, w&r. Lucky him. I never find one for women.


----------



## sparksfly

mranda said:


> Picked up these Burberry Clemence rain boots for $129.97. Still full price at $350 most everywhere.




Could I have the sku if it's not assorted?


----------



## gquinn

Eeeek! I think it has finally happened.... My app no longer works It was fine early this evening but now I keep getting error messages. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## greenoiloil

gquinn said:


> Eeeek! I think it has finally happened.... My app no longer works It was fine early this evening but now I keep getting error messages. Is this happening to anyone else?




same here


----------



## buyingpig

gquinn said:


> Eeeek! I think it has finally happened.... My app no longer works It was fine early this evening but now I keep getting error messages. Is this happening to anyone else?



not working for me  Hope it will start working again ...


----------



## ladycee

Spotted these Michele watches


----------



## hellokimmiee

gquinn said:


> Eeeek! I think it has finally happened.... My app no longer works It was fine early this evening but now I keep getting error messages. Is this happening to anyone else?




Yep, mine is down too &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## peacelovesequin

buyingpig said:


> not working for me  Hope it will start working again ...







greenoiloil said:


> same here







gquinn said:


> Eeeek! I think it has finally happened.... My app no longer works It was fine early this evening but now I keep getting error messages. Is this happening to anyone else?






hellokimmiee said:


> Yep, mine is down too &#9785;&#65039;




+1
It won't even let me log in!


----------



## Leto

I actually wrote an email to rack customer service. Maybe if we all write them they might add the option into the new app?  Here is what I wrote:
Hello,

I am sad to see the Rack App go. I understand that search and send was not working well as a business strategy but I loved to use it to just scan the prices and save certain items in the app. 

I hope you will consider adding the price scanning option in the new app. I don't know how many times I have found items that were marked down but the tag did not reflect the new price yet. My best example was a $500 jacket that was marked for $128, but it's actual price was $28! I passed the jacket up a few times until I decided to scan it and was thrilled to buy it at the lower one.

I know I will have the option to ask a team member to double-check prices but that seems to be a hassle because I usually liked to scan a lot of things as I browse the store. 

I hope you will be able to forward this email to the app developing team.

Sincerely,
- a Nordstrom Rack shopping addict -


----------



## Shopmore

Or perhaps they can add those price checker things like Target.

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bakeacookie

^I think we didn't like that idea because the penny hunters would hog it the whole time. Unless they add one in every department then it could work. Saks Off Fifth has one in the shoe department. Whether it works or not is a different story.


----------



## Shopmore

Oh yeah, I didn't think about that.  I could see it being abused too.

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## natalia0128

mranda said:


> Picked up these Burberry Clemence rain boots for $129.97. Still full price at $350 most everywhere.



Do you have upc number ?


----------



## chloefinds

Shopmore said:


> Oh yeah, I didn't think about that.  I could see it being abused too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


Is there any possibility they'll reopen the app?


----------



## jorton

Yes the app stopped working for me too. How disappointing! 

But...
My sister found me this today! 
Completely over the moon.
$35 Altered / refinished large neo tote in black- a useful color!
And it's brand new! Still can't believe this find!
I have been wanting a neo forever and almost bought one last year in France at the airport! So glad I resisted!!!

&#128556;&#128556;&#128556;


----------



## bakeacookie

Lucky! No Longchamp finds for me in awhile, and I kinda need one. lol.


----------



## Michelle1x

jorton said:


> Yes the app stopped working for me too. How disappointing!
> 
> But...
> My sister found me this today!
> Completely over the moon.
> $35 Altered / refinished large neo tote in black- a useful color!
> And it's brand new! Still can't believe this find!
> I have been wanting a neo forever and almost bought one last year in France at the airport! So glad I resisted!!!
> 
> tremendous deal
> &#128556;&#128556;&#128556;


----------



## bagnshoe

jorton said:


> Yes the app stopped working for me too. How disappointing!
> 
> 
> 
> But...
> 
> My sister found me this today!
> 
> Completely over the moon.
> 
> $35 Altered / refinished large neo tote in black- a useful color!
> 
> And it's brand new! Still can't believe this find!
> 
> I have been wanting a neo forever and almost bought one last year in France at the airport! So glad I resisted!!!
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]




Nice find. Longchamp is one of the lightest bags out there


----------



## LKKay

jorton said:


> Yes the app stopped working for me too. How disappointing!
> 
> But...
> My sister found me this today!
> Completely over the moon.
> $35 Altered / refinished large neo tote in black- a useful color!
> And it's brand new! Still can't believe this find!
> I have been wanting a neo forever and almost bought one last year in France at the airport! So glad I resisted!!!
> 
> &#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876;



What a great find!


----------



## peacelovesequin

jorton said:


> Yes the app stopped working for me too. How disappointing!
> 
> 
> 
> But...
> 
> My sister found me this today!
> 
> Completely over the moon.
> 
> $35 Altered / refinished large neo tote in black- a useful color!
> 
> And it's brand new! Still can't believe this find!
> 
> I have been wanting a neo forever and almost bought one last year in France at the airport! So glad I resisted!!!
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]




Congrats! Such a beauty.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

yakusoku.af said:


> Someone just spotted on for $930
> Not sure which rack
> View attachment 3284763




That price is amazing.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

yakusoku.af said:


> Someone just spotted on for $930
> Not sure which rack
> View attachment 3284763




I purchased a Pandora box at nm last call and tonight picked up a antigona at tjmaxx. I also saw a red nightingale at the tjmaxx and its still there if you want to know which store. Pm me.


----------



## hitt

jorton said:


> Yes the app stopped working for me too. How disappointing!
> 
> But...
> My sister found me this today!
> Completely over the moon.
> $35 Altered / refinished large neo tote in black- a useful color!
> And it's brand new! Still can't believe this find!
> I have been wanting a neo forever and almost bought one last year in France at the airport! So glad I resisted!!!
> 
> &#128556;&#128556;&#128556;


That is an insane price! Totally jealous. Thanks for sharing. I need to keep my eyes open for a possibility of Longchamp Neos popping up in NR!


----------



## natalia0128

Shopmore said:


> Or perhaps they can add those price checker things like Target.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app



I agreed those price checker with more options to locate the item by yourself. 
The staffs were not helpful with my order over the phone. Most of them refused to look for items


----------



## meowmix318

Leto said:


> I actually wrote an email to rack customer service. Maybe if we all write them they might add the option into the new app?  Here is what I wrote:
> Hello,
> 
> I am sad to see the Rack App go. I understand that search and send was not working well as a business strategy but I loved to use it to just scan the prices and save certain items in the app.
> 
> I hope you will consider adding the price scanning option in the new app. I don't know how many times I have found items that were marked down but the tag did not reflect the new price yet. My best example was a $500 jacket that was marked for $128, but it's actual price was $28! I passed the jacket up a few times until I decided to scan it and was thrilled to buy it at the lower one.
> 
> I know I will have the option to ask a team member to double-check prices but that seems to be a hassle because I usually liked to scan a lot of things as I browse the store.
> 
> I hope you will be able to forward this email to the app developing team.
> 
> Sincerely,
> - a Nordstrom Rack shopping addict -



Nice email.


----------



## gquinn

Looks like NR is really getting a handle of things now.... Besides the app no longer working, I've noticed new worn and refinished tags that are completely white - meaning no additional discounts for clear the racks. I've attached what it looks like...


----------



## Michelle1x

gquinn said:


> Looks like NR is really getting a handle of things now.... Besides the app no longer working, I've noticed new worn and refinished tags that are completely white - meaning no additional discounts for clear the racks. I've attached what it looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286221



Nordstrom had a bad quarter last quarter which was the important quarter for the year (Holiday season).  They noticed the issues early on and we got some great deals because of it.  

But I suspect things are going to tighten up this year.  The analysts are going to expect more tighter inventory control, etc.

I got a Bal city bag last year for $579 at Rack (75% off- A&R tag)- they could have sold that for more- almost every A&R high end handbag could be sold for more....


----------



## jorton

Yeah the longchamp I got the other day was a white tag altered refinished. I don't blame them though because during CTR they were giving a generous discount because the stuff is already heavily reduced.


----------



## Leto

Balenciaga available. $369.97

I love how soft the leather is but it's just too tiny for me. 

Pm for location


----------



## Shopmore

Is there a crossbody strap?

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Leto

Shopmore said:


> Is there a crossbody strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app




No crossbody strap


----------



## hellokimmiee

Leto said:


> Balenciaga available. $369.97
> 
> I love how soft the leather is but it's just too tiny for me.
> 
> Pm for location
> View attachment 3286638
> 
> View attachment 3286639
> 
> View attachment 3286640




PM'd you


----------



## DMSA

On hold at NR until closing today: Size 39 Jimmy Choo Hart 95 black grainy ankle boots. Heel is patent leather with some minor scuffs. Box is a little beat up. Price $299 (70% off original $995). PM for location.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Leto said:


> Balenciaga available. $369.97
> 
> I love how soft the leather is but it's just too tiny for me.
> 
> Pm for location
> View attachment 3286638
> 
> View attachment 3286639
> 
> View attachment 3286640




Thanks! I was able to get it and have it shipped! The associate did say that they don't normally ship items but her manager approved it so it was okay. I guess the shipping option really is up to the store.


----------



## hellokimmiee

gquinn said:


> Looks like NR is really getting a handle of things now.... Besides the app no longer working, I've noticed new worn and refinished tags that are completely white - meaning no additional discounts for clear the racks. I've attached what it looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286221




Are you sure there's no discount? Did you get confirmation from an SA? Lol I just don't want to believe this is true. 

I get that they had a bad quarter but I don't think raising prices or getting rid of discounts is the answer. If anything, that is going to turn more people away or items will sit longer until they reach the same price they would've with the discount. 

The market is flooded with items. There are so many places you can buy designer stuff for cheap and only a few brands/pieces that actually hold their value.

I've become good friends with the owner of a local consignment store I frequent and he also mentioned this was their worst winter in years. 

If you read some of the recent business articles on this topic, they mention that the "ultra rich" aren't buying designer goods like they used too because everyone has everything at this point and it's no longer considered by them as a way to stand out or a future investment because resale prices have plummeted. 

I can see them wanting to hold on to some w&r that are still in season but a ton of the stuff I see at my rack is from 2-3 seasons ago. They should be included. The items that are in high demand will sell during a non CTR period either way.


----------



## Michelle1x

Leto said:


> Balenciaga available. $369.97
> 
> I love how soft the leather is but it's just too tiny for me.
> 
> Pm for location
> View attachment 3286638
> 
> View attachment 3286639
> 
> View attachment 3286640


Interesting Bal... its not a City Mini, which has a different strap.
http://www.balenciaga.com/us/classic-mini-city-handbag_cod45248161se.html


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Tons of Longchamp Le Pilage at Colma in various sizes (small, med, large) in navy and burgundy. Ranges from $59-$89.


----------



## cleocatra

Bought these today! Happy me!!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Michelle1x said:


> Interesting Bal... its not a City Mini, which has a different strap.
> http://www.balenciaga.com/us/classic-mini-city-handbag_cod45248161se.html




It's a Mini Papier 
I saw one at TJ Maxx last year but the price was no where near as good as this. I think it was around $1000


----------



## Leto

hellokimmiee said:


> Thanks! I was able to get it and have it shipped! The associate did say that they don't normally ship items but her manager approved it so it was okay. I guess the shipping option really is up to the store.




Yay! I'm so glad you got it!


----------



## Michelle1x

yakusoku.af said:


> It's a Mini Papier
> I saw one at TJ Maxx last year but the price was no where near as good as this. I think it was around $1000
> View attachment 3286844



aha- thanks
I always forget about the Papier, but it has almost as many admirers as the City moto bags


----------



## pinkfeet

hellokimmiee said:


> Are you sure there's no discount? Did you get confirmation from an SA? Lol I just don't want to believe this is true.
> 
> I get that they had a bad quarter but I don't think raising prices or getting rid of discounts is the answer. If anything, that is going to turn more people away or items will sit longer until they reach the same price they would've with the discount.
> 
> The market is flooded with items. There are so many places you can buy designer stuff for cheap and only a few brands/pieces that actually hold their value.
> 
> I've become good friends with the owner of a local consignment store I frequent and he also mentioned this was their worst winter in years.
> 
> If you read some of the recent business articles on this topic, they mention that the "ultra rich" aren't buying designer goods like they used too because everyone has everything at this point and it's no longer considered by them as a way to stand out or a future investment because resale prices have plummeted.
> 
> I can see them wanting to hold on to some w&r that are still in season but a ton of the stuff I see at my rack is from 2-3 seasons ago. They should be included. The items that are in high demand will sell during a non CTR period either way.



I think what  you might see from certain brands /retailers is LESS discounting. 

We have gotten conditioned to deep discounts and now expect it. All retailers are losing money -- they can't keep going on like this. So no, they won't keep doing these large discounts because they can't stay in business. 

Eventually they will stop doing so many sales or discounts, keeping things longer at regular price to stay on the floor longer before marking down. 

I am referring to the regular items from Nordstrom.. not sure about their made for outlet stuff. But both Nordstrom and the Rack can't stay in business by discounting or having all these sales all the time. 

Gap, Banana anyone? Tjmaxx has higher prices than the Rack and I believe they are doing very well -- unless the last quarter they did badly which I didn't investigate.


----------



## pinkfeet

bakeacookie said:


> ^I think we didn't like that idea because the penny hunters would hog it the whole time. Unless they add one in every department then it could work. Saks Off Fifth has one in the shoe department. Whether it works or not is a different story.



Well to avoid the "penny hunters" would be to have the Rack be more diligent on their markdowns. SO many are missed--  they need to get on it, keep track and get it all done before the store opens or it goes into effect. 

I can't tell you how many times in all stores that markdowns are missed and its been several markdowns that were missed not just one!


----------



## sparksfly

Got these Joes for a penny. They sadly were a size too big. I went to buy them for my sister(marked at $17 which is still a great deal) and they rang up a penny. 

She tried to change the price back to $17 but I noticed and called her out. She said she had to check with the manager of the women's department but eventually gave them to me for that price because the line was growing and the manager didn't show.


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi Thread, I bought this clutch recently ($139.97) and am trying to decide whether to keep it.
It is very unique, but not a brand name - the brand is "Luxmob".
I see a few of these on ebay and am wondering whether to keep it.  Has anyone ever heard of these?  TIA


----------



## meowmix318

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Thread, I bought this clutch recently ($139.97) and am trying to decide whether to keep it.
> It is very unique, but not a brand name - the brand is "Luxmob".
> I see a few of these on ebay and am wondering whether to keep it.  Has anyone ever heard of these?  TIA



I haven't heard of the brand but it's incredibly gorgeous. You should keep it if you like it


----------



## cmm62

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Thread, I bought this clutch recently ($139.97) and am trying to decide whether to keep it.
> It is very unique, but not a brand name - the brand is "Luxmob".
> I see a few of these on ebay and am wondering whether to keep it.  Has anyone ever heard of these?  TIA




Haven't heard of the brand but it's stunning and unique. Sometimes it's nice to have something less well known.


----------



## Leto

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Thread, I bought this clutch recently ($139.97) and am trying to decide whether to keep it.
> It is very unique, but not a brand name - the brand is "Luxmob".
> I see a few of these on ebay and am wondering whether to keep it.  Has anyone ever heard of these?  TIA




I also have not heard about it. It's so pretty! Keep it but only if you love it and have use for it!


----------



## hellokimmiee

pinkfeet said:


> I think what  you might see from certain brands /retailers is LESS discounting.
> 
> 
> 
> We have gotten conditioned to deep discounts and now expect it. All retailers are losing money -- they can't keep going on like this. So no, they won't keep doing these large discounts because they can't stay in business.
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually they will stop doing so many sales or discounts, keeping things longer at regular price to stay on the floor longer before marking down.
> 
> 
> 
> I am referring to the regular items from Nordstrom.. not sure about their made for outlet stuff. But both Nordstrom and the Rack can't stay in business by discounting or having all these sales all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Gap, Banana anyone? Tjmaxx has higher prices than the Rack and I believe they are doing very well -- unless the last quarter they did badly which I didn't investigate.




I think you're right but as you stated retailers are losing money. They're losing money because people are shopping less and paying less for things overall. 

I see how the obvious response to this situation would be to stifle their discounts but I just don't know if it'll work out the way they want it too.

For the most part, if things sold at Nordstrom they wouldn't end up at the Rack, and if they sold once they arrived they wouldn't end up further discounted. They're reaching these low prices because people aren't pulling the trigger until it becomes such a great deal that it is impossible to pass up.

I also don't see the point of Nordstrom having another store selling "discount items" if there's barely any discount. 

It's true that TJ Maxx prices start off higher but their selection of purses seems to be a little better and mostly in season. TJ Maxx also has yellow tag sales and the yellow tag prices keep dropping until they are sold. I have gotten my best deals on designer clothing at TJ Maxx and picked up designer purses for cheaper if not the same prices as the Rack. 

There's been a ctr every month this year, combine that with the monthly price drops, and yeah things become very economical and companies take a loss. Like I said before, they have so much inventory coming in they probably have to do this. It's called "Clear the Rack" after all,  and therein lies the predicament. 

Lol I almost do want them to slow down so my credit cards have a chance to recover but I don't want them to start on a path where discounts are reduced to once or twice a year either. 

I literally just discovered the rack this past December so I guess I'm just bummed I discovered it at a time where all these changes are happening.


----------



## pinkfeet

Actually 80% of the Rack merchandise is made for the Rack so its not really that much that is coming from the mainline store. 

And starting last year, they have been keeping the clearance items longer at their main line store before transferring them to the Rack ( meaning they don't mark down quite as fast to the rack price and then transfer). 

I guess we can just wait and see what happens with retailers ....


----------



## Michelle1x

I'm not going to bother looking this up, but I think the Rack part of the Nordstrom business is doing just fine.  It is the full line stores and the capex investments they are making in technology which are killing them in the short term.

So today people don't want to shop high end anymore, they wan Rack and TJM.  But that isn't always true, in the last decade it was the high end stores that did the best, with Nordstrom being the very best, and the discount retailers suffered.

You have to invest in technology if you want to be a category leader and not an also ran.  So overall it looks to me like Nordstrom has the best strategy in retail, despite a few bad qtrs here and there.

But a few things stand out to me about Rack- 1. that 50% off dress sale was an indication of too much inventory - way too much.  2. I think they could get more $$ for ^SOME* W&R handbags and zella items etc.  But that is an isolated case- some of these loss leaders draw people to the stores.


----------



## gail13

I knew the "professional penny hunters" would ruin it for the rest of us.  I'm talking about the people who hoarded, resold items, took advantage of Nordstrom making a mistake so they could profit-the ones who scanned everything in sight, hoping to find an error.  We can all thank them.  Nordstrom got smart and now we all will pay. 

The scan feature was fantastic, the penny items were a fun find.  Now that the scan feature is gone, if an item rings up a penny, the cashier most likely will rekey the price and the customer will never know.    Given that Nordstrom has the best return policy and they bend over backwards for customer service, it's probably fair.  I'm sure Nordstrom saw the scan feature as a way for some customers to cheat their system.  It's not likely they will install anything like that again.

Thanks Penny Hunters.


----------



## kema042290

madgrl786 said:


> I found a Givenchy Nightingale at the rack sometime before they implemented blue tags. It was around $300ish (worn and refurb but perfect) and then 25% off. One of my best finds! I haven't seen any Givenchy bags since then.  Wishing you luck though!



Lucky...

I just found my Longchamp Cuir ... So excited. I got it for 145 plus taxes.  I legit wanted this bag for so long and it's finally mine. It has one little pen mark on it. 

It was blue tagged. 

They also had 

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/06/6f/89/066f894ec8e17d6749eeee6c8628a87b.jpg I legit have no idea how to post a pic to this day. 
for 435. The strap is super long tho. I was so confused. I'm pretty petite ... it was damn near as my height 

This was blue tagged too. It was W&R. 

When is the next clearance sale? The shoe department has some good deals.


----------



## kema042290

krissa said:


> This is just an advantage of being an employee.



I considered going to get a part-time job to work weekends Friday-Sunday but I travel for work and it's sometimes for long periods of time, so I doubt they would even consider me. 

I need to befriend someone at the store.


----------



## kema042290

Rikilove10 said:


> This is the 2nd pair I purchased. This pair I found at the store instead of online. Only $75! The rosettes on the shoes match the detailing on my ceremony dress perfectly. I'm thrilled!!



Cute. Congrats on finding the ONE!  The shoes are gorg as well.


----------



## gquinn

gail13 said:


> I knew the "professional penny hunters" would ruin it for the rest of us.  I'm talking about the people who hoarded, resold items, took advantage of Nordstrom making a mistake so they could profit-the ones who scanned everything in sight, hoping to find an error.  We can all thank them.  Nordstrom got smart and now we all will pay.
> 
> The scan feature was fantastic, the penny items were a fun find.  Now that the scan feature is gone, if an item rings up a penny, the cashier most likely will rekey the price and the customer will never know.    Given that Nordstrom has the best return policy and they bend over backwards for customer service, it's probably fair.  I'm sure Nordstrom saw the scan feature as a way for some customers to cheat their system.  It's not likely they will install anything like that again.
> 
> Thanks Penny Hunters.



I'm not 100% convinced it was the pro penny hunters but I do agree it has something to do with the penny finds.

I loved the scan feature and am pretty sad it's gone but NR is still my favorite store and I know I will still find amazing deals on designer items there, penny or not. With  respect to items ringing up a penny, just be diligent in watching the keypad at the cashiers. I always watch what price it comes up before the cashier has a chance to change it. I've also stopped doing the mobile check-out as they are the ones that almost always change it without telling you.


----------



## paula3boys

Michelle1x said:


> I'm not going to bother looking this up, but I think the Rack part of the Nordstrom business is doing just fine.  It is the full line stores and the capex investments they are making in technology which are killing them in the short term.
> 
> So today people don't want to shop high end anymore, they wan Rack and TJM.  But that isn't always true, in the last decade it was the high end stores that did the best, with Nordstrom being the very best, and the discount retailers suffered.
> 
> You have to invest in technology if you want to be a category leader and not an also ran.  So overall it looks to me like Nordstrom has the best strategy in retail, despite a few bad qtrs here and there.
> 
> But a few things stand out to me about Rack- 1. that 50% off dress sale was an indication of too much inventory - way too much.  2. I think they could get more $$ for ^SOME* W&R handbags and zella items etc.  But that is an isolated case- some of these loss leaders draw people to the stores.




I had read it was vice versa. Rack didn't profit but full line had a great quarter which broke last year's record


----------



## Rikilove10

Just found this cute Longchamp 3D small tote. I'm still on the fence as to whether I should purchase it or not. It's a lot smaller than the bags I normally gravitate towards, so I don't know how much use I will get out of it. I really like the design, though. Especially for the $215 price!  Not sure what to do. I only have 37 minutes to decide before the store closes. Pressure! Ha.


----------



## louvigilante

Rikilove10 said:


> Just found this cute Longchamp 3D small tote. I'm still on the fence as to whether I should purchase it or not. It's a lot smaller than the bags I normally gravitate towards, so I don't know how much use I will get out of it. I really like the design, though. Especially for the $215 price!  Not sure what to do. I only have 37 minutes to decide before the store closes. Pressure! Ha.




When in doubt... Buy, think about it and then return if needed.


----------



## kema042290

Rikilove10 said:


> Just found this cute Longchamp 3D small tote. I'm still on the fence as to whether I should purchase it or not. It's a lot smaller than the bags I normally gravitate towards, so I don't know how much use I will get out of it. I really like the design, though. Especially for the $215 price!  Not sure what to do. I only have 37 minutes to decide before the store closes. Pressure! Ha.



I carry my life in my bag so it wouldn't work for me. Plus, I don't like leather bags that are totes.


----------



## Rikilove10

louvigilante said:


> When in doubt... Buy, think about it and then return if needed.



True! Thanks!


----------



## Rikilove10

kema042290 said:


> I carry my life in my bag so it wouldn't work for me. Plus, I don't like leather bags that are totes.



I ended up getting it; I may take it back if I don't use it in the next 30 days.  It was just too beautiful to pass up!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Rikilove10 said:


> Just found this cute Longchamp 3D small tote. I'm still on the fence as to whether I should purchase it or not. It's a lot smaller than the bags I normally gravitate towards, so I don't know how much use I will get out of it. I really like the design, though. Especially for the $215 price!  Not sure what to do. I only have 37 minutes to decide before the store closes. Pressure! Ha.




For the price, she's a keeper! The leather looks so soft.


----------



## madgrl786

kema042290 said:


> Lucky...
> 
> I just found my Longchamp Cuir ... So excited. I got it for 145 plus taxes.  I legit wanted this bag for so long and it's finally mine. It has one little pen mark on it.
> 
> It was blue tagged.
> 
> They also had
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/06/6f/89/066f894ec8e17d6749eeee6c8628a87b.jpg I legit have no idea how to post a pic to this day.
> for 435. The strap is super long tho. I was so confused. I'm pretty petite ... it was damn near as my height
> 
> This was blue tagged too. It was W&R.
> 
> When is the next clearance sale? The shoe department has some good deals.




That Longchamp was a steal! Congrats!


----------



## goldfish19

kema042290 said:


> Lucky...
> 
> I just found my Longchamp Cuir ... So excited. I got it for 145 plus taxes.  I legit wanted this bag for so long and it's finally mine. It has one little pen mark on it.
> 
> It was blue tagged.
> 
> They also had
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/06/6f/89/066f894ec8e17d6749eeee6c8628a87b.jpg I legit have no idea how to post a pic to this day.
> for 435. The strap is super long tho. I was so confused. I'm pretty petite ... it was damn near as my height
> 
> This was blue tagged too. It was W&R.
> 
> When is the next clearance sale? The shoe department has some good deals.




What color (cuir) did find?


----------



## bagnshoe

kema042290 said:


> Lucky...
> 
> I just found my Longchamp Cuir ... So excited. I got it for 145 plus taxes.  I legit wanted this bag for so long and it's finally mine. It has one little pen mark on it.
> 
> It was blue tagged.
> 
> They also had
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/06/6f/89/066f894ec8e17d6749eeee6c8628a87b.jpg I legit have no idea how to post a pic to this day.
> for 435. The strap is super long tho. I was so confused. I'm pretty petite ... it was damn near as my height
> 
> This was blue tagged too. It was W&R.
> 
> When is the next clearance sale? The shoe department has some good deals.




Is the $435 bag still available ? Thanks


----------



## greenoiloil

Got this DVF new Julian two wrap dress yesterday. Mark down from 398 to 38. Size 4.


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

greenoiloil said:


> Got this DVF new Julian two wrap dress yesterday. Mark down from 398 to 38. Size 4.
> 
> View attachment 3288484


Do you mind providing me with the SKU?


----------



## krissa

*Attn Cardholders* I just noticed the next Triple Points Days are during CTR.

March 22 - 26
Triple Points
Nordstrom, Nordstrom.com, Nordstrom Rack, nordstromrack.com & HauteLook

March 22 - 26
Clear the Rack
Nordstrom Rack, nordstromrack.com


----------



## IStuckACello

Got this Philip Lim jacket for $59 . Not 100% sure I'll be keeping it but couldn't leave it


----------



## missjesf

Sharing one of my favorite finds from today's visit: this $1495 Vince shearling vest for only $80 :happy dance:


----------



## IStuckACello

missjesf said:


> Sharing one of my favorite finds from today's visit: this $1495 Vince shearling vest for only $80 :happy dance:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289156
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289157
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289158




Nice!


----------



## Shinz

Has anyone had issues with missing items on returns? I returned a pair of sunglasses on Sunday but last night I noticed the item was not on the return receipt. I called the store and the manager was not helpful at all, stating that the item "wasn't in the return bins" (no duh, it had been over 24 hours) and she "could not find it in the store" (she never asked for the item number or description, she just knew they were sunglasses). I definitely don't have them and I know I took them to return! What should I do?


----------



## krissa

Shinz said:


> Has anyone had issues with missing items on returns? I returned a pair of sunglasses on Sunday but last night I noticed the item was not on the return receipt. I called the store and the manager was not helpful at all, stating that the item "wasn't in the return bins" (no duh, it had been over 24 hours) and she "could not find it in the store" (she never asked for the item number or description, she just knew they were sunglasses). I definitely don't have them and I know I took them to return! What should I do?




Call back and speak with the person that did the return or speak with cust svc mgr.


----------



## Michelle1x

A reseller from Scottsale AZ got a Bal metallic edge at Rack, W&R- what luck!  My guess is this cost her $637.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-METAL-EDGE-CITY-BAG-RETAIL-2125-00-/182036821581?

Is Scottsdale where last chance is?


----------



## IStuckACello

Shinz said:


> Has anyone had issues with missing items on returns? I returned a pair of sunglasses on Sunday but last night I noticed the item was not on the return receipt. I called the store and the manager was not helpful at all, stating that the item "wasn't in the return bins" (no duh, it had been over 24 hours) and she "could not find it in the store" (she never asked for the item number or description, she just knew they were sunglasses). I definitely don't have them and I know I took them to return! What should I do?




Did you speak with the store manager? If you did the return at the register tell them you want them to look at the video of the transaction. That's some crappy customer service you got there.


----------



## Michelle1x

Shinz said:


> Has anyone had issues with missing items on returns? I returned a pair of sunglasses on Sunday but last night I noticed the item was not on the return receipt. I called the store and the manager was not helpful at all, stating that the item "wasn't in the return bins" (no duh, it had been over 24 hours) and she "could not find it in the store" (she never asked for the item number or description, she just knew they were sunglasses). I definitely don't have them and I know I took them to return! What should I do?



Not with returns- because I hardly ever return anything- but with buying stuff, all the time.

I have had multiple receipts where I paid for something and it wasn't in the bag.  I just call back and explain things and usually they can find the item still there at the checkout station.  Once, a dress I bought was put back on the floor.  They can find the dress and scan it and see you paid for it.

The mgrs are really nice when this happens, just call and explain.

Theres a lot of stuff going in and out there.  Now I am more careful- I check all my receipts against my items myself before leaving.


----------



## mharri20

missjesf said:


> Sharing one of my favorite finds from today's visit: this $1495 Vince shearling vest for only $80 :happy dance:
> 
> View attachment 3289156
> 
> View attachment 3289157
> 
> View attachment 3289158



Oh man, this is a seriously amazing find! I'm obsessed with this vest!


----------



## greenoiloil

Shoppingwitmimi said:


> Do you mind providing me with the SKU?




Unfortunately, it's an asst baby blue tag. Altered or refurbished one.


----------



## hellokimmiee

missjesf said:


> Sharing one of my favorite finds from today's visit: this $1495 Vince shearling vest for only $80 :happy dance:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289156
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289157
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289158




Amazing deal!


----------



## buyingpig

Shinz said:


> Has anyone had issues with missing items on returns? I returned a pair of sunglasses on Sunday but last night I noticed the item was not on the return receipt. I called the store and the manager was not helpful at all, stating that the item "wasn't in the return bins" (no duh, it had been over 24 hours) and she "could not find it in the store" (she never asked for the item number or description, she just knew they were sunglasses). I definitely don't have them and I know I took them to return! What should I do?



You can ask them to check security camera footage. They can confirm item was returned, and you weren't refunded. This way, they can do a separate transaction to refund you.

One time, I bought multiples of an item, it was rang up one too many times, I didn't realize until I got home. So I called, they went throught the security camera, then issued me a refund by getting my information over the phone.

It would help if you have the time you were at the register. This will help them locate when you're there.


----------



## hongc2

Michelle1x said:


> A reseller from Scottsale AZ got a Bal metallic edge at Rack, W&R- what luck!  My guess is this cost her $637.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-METAL-EDGE-CITY-BAG-RETAIL-2125-00-/182036821581?
> 
> Is Scottsdale where last chance is?



OMG talk about price mark up.... ridiculous


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Michelle1x said:


> A reseller from Scottsale AZ got a Bal metallic edge at Rack, W&R- what luck!  My guess is this cost her $637.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-METAL-EDGE-CITY-BAG-RETAIL-2125-00-/182036821581?
> 
> Is Scottsdale where last chance is?




I think Last Chance is in PHX and I don't remember seeing W&R tags on the bags there. The price was marked inside the bag. There is a Rack at the Scottsdale promenade. That's where I found my Chloe Marcie.


----------



## pecknnibble

Does anyone know if NR still sends tracking info with charge sends? I ordered something via phone but it's been 2 days and I've only received the receipt, no tracking number.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

IStuckACello said:


> Got this Philip Lim jacket for $59 . Not 100% sure I'll be keeping it but couldn't leave it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289131




Love it. In what size?


----------



## hellokimmiee

pecknnibble said:


> Does anyone know if NR still sends tracking info with charge sends? I ordered something via phone but it's been 2 days and I've only received the receipt, no tracking number.




I don't think so. I've been getting e mail receipts for the last three charge sends I've done, but I don't think I've ever gotten a tracking number. 

For the Balenciaga charge send I just did Saturday, I never received a tracking number but I know UPS is delivering tomorrow because I'm signed up for UPS alerts. 

The alert program is called UPS My Choice and it's totally free. I would sign up using whatever email you give when you check out at Nordstrom Rack. Any time someone ships something with that associated email UPS will notify you. It's pretty awesome, but you will get multiple shipping emails sometimes as this comes separately from UPS and not from whoever you ordered from.

Also, I've noticed some racks take for ever to ship stuff to you. I once waited almost 2 weeks for an item and it was only shipped after I called to complain.


----------



## IStuckACello

Sweetyqbk said:


> Love it. In what size?




4, but I would say depending on shoulders and waist it can also fit 6-8 depending on fit. Do you want me to let you know if I decide to return?


----------



## pecknnibble

hellokimmiee said:


> I don't think so. I've been getting e mail receipts for the last three charge sends I've done, but I don't think I've ever gotten a tracking number.
> 
> For the Balenciaga charge send I just did Saturday, I never received a tracking number but I know UPS is delivering tomorrow because I'm signed up for UPS alerts.
> 
> The alert program is called UPS My Choice and it's totally free. I would sign up using whatever email you give when you check out at Nordstrom Rack. Any time someone ships something with that associated email UPS will notify you. It's pretty awesome, but you will get multiple shipping emails sometimes as this comes separately from UPS and not from whoever you ordered from.
> 
> Also, I've noticed some racks take for ever to ship stuff to you. I once waited almost 2 weeks for an item and it was only shipped after I called to complain.



Thanks for the heads up! I'll try to sign up for the UPS My Choice. I know in the past, I've received a tracking number for charge sends but I guess it depends on the store. I just really hope they send the package and it doesn't get lost or resold!


----------



## peacelovesequin

pecknnibble said:


> Does anyone know if NR still sends tracking info with charge sends? I ordered something via phone but it's been 2 days and I've only received the receipt, no tracking number.




Recently - no. Most of the time, I have to call and speak to a manager to get my tracking information.


----------



## peacelovesequin

hellokimmiee said:


> I don't think so. I've been getting e mail receipts for the last three charge sends I've done, but I don't think I've ever gotten a tracking number.
> 
> For the Balenciaga charge send I just did Saturday, I never received a tracking number but I know UPS is delivering tomorrow because I'm signed up for UPS alerts.
> 
> The alert program is called UPS My Choice and it's totally free. I would sign up using whatever email you give when you check out at Nordstrom Rack. Any time someone ships something with that associated email UPS will notify you. It's pretty awesome, but you will get multiple shipping emails sometimes as this comes separately from UPS and not from whoever you ordered from.
> 
> Also, I've noticed some racks take for ever to ship stuff to you. I once waited almost 2 weeks for an item and it was only shipped after I called to complain.




Thanks for sharing the information about UPS My Choice!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I think Last Chance is in PHX and I don't remember seeing W&R tags on the bags there. The price was marked inside the bag. There is a Rack at the Scottsdale promenade. That's where I found my Chloe Marcie.



+1
I make day trips up there a few times a year and they always remove the rack tags. (They've left stickers a few times but always cross them out) and then write the price inside the bag in sharpie, and I don't see her saying there's any writing inside the bag. But there are like 3-4 racks in Phoenix and most of them carry really awesome stuff!
Either way, she is DEFINITELY making a substantial margin on it, seeing how much it's listed! Kinda wish I would've found it... Haha


----------



## Michelle1x

NicoleAngelina said:


> +1
> I make day trips up there a few times a year and they always remove the rack tags. (They've left stickers a few times but always cross them out) and then write the price inside the bag in sharpie, and I don't see her saying there's any writing inside the bag. But there are like 3-4 racks in Phoenix and most of them carry really awesome stuff!
> Either way, she is DEFINITELY making a substantial margin on it, seeing how much it's listed! Kinda wish I would've found it... Haha




uhh... yeah
I am on the hunt for one of those Balenciaga metallic edge city's.  Of course everybody here would love to find a W&R Bal, but I am willing to spend more like $1K for a Bal ME.  The leather on the ME's is "chevre grainee" which is a grained goatskin- much, much nicer than the other Bals imho.  Retail on those is $2125.

Her color is a bit strange- haven't seen that color.


----------



## lms910

Couple things spotted. Loghamp was $145 but no long strap.


----------



## krissa

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3290356
> View attachment 3290358
> View attachment 3290359
> 
> 
> Couple things spotted. Loghamp was $145 but no long strap.




Is that a blue Stella?


----------



## lms910

krissa said:


> Is that a blue Stella?




Yes! No tags or dustbag


----------



## hellokimmiee

Spotted new markdowns on clothing. Mostly stuff that's been in 2-3 clear the racks but some good deals to be had.


----------



## lms910

hellokimmiee said:


> Spotted new markdowns on clothing. Mostly stuff that's been in 2-3 clear the racks but some good deals to be had.




Same here on new markdowns!


----------



## JNH14

I was really annoyed today when I went to the Rack to return something that I was given as a gift.  I said that I'd just like the money back instead of returning it to the original credit card my mom used to buy it.  They offered me a Rack gift card or to return it to the original card.  I asked them what had happened to their Nordstrom customer service?  I had a receipt and they wouldn't give me cash back-in 30 years of shopping at Nordstrom I have NEVER had this happen to me.  I was ticked off and told the manager so.  This may limit my desire to shop at Nordstrom again.  I was shocked! They have always given me cash back when I had the receipt...all of retail is going to hell in a hand basket.  Macys has added new policies too, which are on another thread...which are NOT favorable to us as consumers!


----------



## JNH14

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/no-one-talking-major-reason-020100609.html


Interesting article about people not shopping in stores...


----------



## buyingpig

JNH14 said:


> I was really annoyed today when I went to the Rack to return something that I was given as a gift.  I said that I'd just like the money back instead of returning it to the original credit card my mom used to buy it.  They offered me a Rack gift card or to return it to the original card.  I asked them what had happened to their Nordstrom customer service?  I had a receipt and they wouldn't give me cash back-in 30 years of shopping at Nordstrom I have NEVER had this happen to me.  I was ticked off and told the manager so.  This may limit my desire to shop at Nordstrom again.  I was shocked! They have always given me cash back when I had the receipt...all of retail is going to hell in a hand basket.  Macys has added new policies too, which are on another thread...which are NOT favorable to us as consumers!



what changed in macy's return policy? can you direct me to the thread?

Do you have ability to try the return at a different store? I have 2 stores next to me, they have very different policies in regards to this. Call before you go.


----------



## JNH14

buyingpig said:


> what changed in macy's return policy? can you direct me to the thread?
> 
> Do you have ability to try the return at a different store? I have 2 stores next to me, they have very different policies in regards to this. Call before you go.


 

See, that's what annoys me most is that all of the Racks have different policies-why is that?  They should ALL be on the same page regarding price adjustments etc. and the return to a customer's satisfaction.  I am going to write a letter to Nordstrom.  We've been shareholders of their stock since we lived in Seattle in 1983-we're thinking of selling it soon.


http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/macys-935673.html
Here you go-I responded to this thread as well.  Maybe I shouldn't have gotten off my "happy" pills when I retired!


----------



## babycinnamon

JNH14 said:


> See, that's what annoys me most is that all of the Racks have different policies-why is that?  They should ALL be on the same page regarding price adjustments etc. and the return to a customer's satisfaction.  I am going to write a letter to Nordstrom.  We've been shareholders of their stock since we lived in Seattle in 1983-we're thinking of selling it soon.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/macys-935673.html
> Here you go-I responded to this thread as well.  Maybe I shouldn't have gotten off my "happy" pills when I retired!




Thanks for the Macy's link. Going to go read up on it as I do shop at Macy's from time to time! 

Anyway, this happened to me at TJ Maxx just the other week. I had a return with a receipt but I forgot the Amex that I paid with at home. I asked if I could just have cash instead and the cashier refused. I could only get store credit. At that point I did not want to go all the way back home to get the card so I sucked it up and took the store credit. How stupid, right? I should have asked to speak to a manager. The way I see it is, money is money (regardless of how you paid-card or cash) especially if you have a receipt and it's within the return period. 

Ok sorry, back to topic!


----------



## buyingpig

JNH14 said:


> See, that's what annoys me most is that all of the Racks have different policies-why is that?  They should ALL be on the same page regarding price adjustments etc. and the return to a customer's satisfaction.  I am going to write a letter to Nordstrom.  We've been shareholders of their stock since we lived in Seattle in 1983-we're thinking of selling it soon.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/macys-935673.html
> Here you go-I responded to this thread as well.  Maybe I shouldn't have gotten off my "happy" pills when I retired!



ty! I hope everything worked out for you!


----------



## marksuzy

I debated whether I should buy this super soft and comfy top in two colors, navy and gray. I decided to go ahead and when I checked out, they rang up at $.01. Cashier explained they should have been pulled for Last Chance, but because they hadn't, she would sell them to me. There were several more out on the floor, so she let me buy a third one in black. SKUs are different but they are the same shirt, different color.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Michelle1x said:


> uhh... yeah
> 
> I am on the hunt for one of those Balenciaga metallic edge city's.  Of course everybody here would love to find a W&R Bal, but I am willing to spend more like $1K for a Bal ME.  The leather on the ME's is "chevre grainee" which is a grained goatskin- much, much nicer than the other Bals imho.  Retail on those is $2125.
> 
> 
> 
> Her color is a bit strange- haven't seen that color.




I noticed the leather on those was different but I wasn't exactly sure what was different!! Nice to know! 

I know if you go to the Balenciaga forum they have a color reference library and you could look under the blue thread to find the name & year if you wanted to! I did that with my bal wallet I bought not too long ago!


----------



## scgirl212

Metropointe had a few Bally women's shoes in the designer section marked 49.97. Never seen Bally in women's shoes! Assorted sku unfortunately....


----------



## bella601

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> View attachment 3289775
> 
> View attachment 3289776




Great finds


----------



## bella601

missjesf said:


> Sharing one of my favorite finds from today's visit: this $1495 Vince shearling vest for only $80 :happy dance:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289156
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289157
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289158




Good deal


----------



## bella601

mranda said:


> Picked up these Burberry Clemence rain boots for $129.97. Still full price at $350 most everywhere.




What a steal!!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Today I got studded Prada sunglasses, not anything crazy.


----------



## Shinz

buyingpig said:


> You can ask them to check security camera footage. They can confirm item was returned, and you weren't refunded. This way, they can do a separate transaction to refund you.
> 
> One time, I bought multiples of an item, it was rang up one too many times, I didn't realize until I got home. So I called, they went throught the security camera, then issued me a refund by getting my information over the phone.
> 
> It would help if you have the time you were at the register. This will help them locate when you're there.




Thank you to all who replied to me! Sorry, I don't know how to quote multiple people...

Unfortunately the manager was not helpful and refused to do anything more than talk to the sales associate so I just lost $100 and that rack lost a customer forever. It makes me sad to see Nordstrom's name lose credibility but they are choosing to be unkind more and more often now.


----------



## gail13

lvchanelboy said:


> Today I got studded Prada sunglasses, not anything crazy. I thought I'd share some of the craziest things I've seen as a rack employee though...
> 
> I've seen Christian Louboutin heels and espadrilles, Prada heels, Dolce and Gabanna, Gucci heels, Jimmy Choo, Ferragamo mens and women's shoes, and my favorite I've seen are Valentino Rockstud heels for $250 and Chanel boots for $300. Bags I've seen tons of Burberry, Chloe, Jimmy Choo, Ferragamo, Valentino, Givenchy, Christian Louboutin, and more but my FAVORITE was a Balenciaga City Bag brand new for $600. Clothes I've seen just about every designer you can think of. You would be shocked at some of the stuff we get in, but alot of it never makes it out to the floor. You can also find VERY high end jewelry occasionally too.
> 
> I also saw some comments from people being angry over the different return policy at the rack. They may share the Nordstrom name but they are not the same store. From everyone I've dealt with I usually make an exception and take the item back if they are nice. If you get an attitude or are angry then any chance you would've had is usually gone unless a manager gives in. Kindness goes a long way!!! Also regarding the app we were not told anything about it except that it was going away about a month ago.



So are employees given first chance to buy all the goods-I'm not complaining, just curious what the policies are.  It seems that the supply of designer items coming in from the main stores has been shrinking.  I used to find many more designer shoes but now it's all Coach and Tory Burch which appears to be bought just for the Rack.


----------



## tickedoffchick

lvchanelboy said:


> Today I got studded Prada sunglasses, not anything crazy. I thought I'd share some of the craziest things I've seen as a rack employee though...
> 
> I've seen Christian Louboutin heels and espadrilles, Prada heels, Dolce and Gabanna, Gucci heels, Jimmy Choo, Ferragamo mens and women's shoes, and my favorite I've seen are Valentino Rockstud heels for $250 and Chanel boots for $300. Bags I've seen tons of Burberry, Chloe, Jimmy Choo, Ferragamo, Valentino, Givenchy, Christian Louboutin, and more but my FAVORITE was a Balenciaga City Bag brand new for $600. Clothes I've seen just about every designer you can think of. You would be shocked at some of the stuff we get in, but alot of it never makes it out to the floor. You can also find VERY high end jewelry occasionally too.
> 
> I also saw some comments from people being angry over the different return policy at the rack. They may share the Nordstrom name but they are not the same store. From everyone I've dealt with I usually make an exception and take the item back if they are nice. If you get an attitude or are angry then any chance you would've had is usually gone unless a manager gives in. Kindness goes a long way!!! Also regarding the app we were not told anything about it except that it was going away about a month ago.


But why on earth would you want to torture the rest of us with the fact that employees are (unfairly IMHO) scooping up the best stuff before it hits the floor? Isn't this against company policy?


----------



## tickedoffchick

babycinnamon said:


> Thanks for the Macy's link. Going to go read up on it as I do shop at Macy's from time to time!
> 
> Anyway, this happened to me at TJ Maxx just the other week. I had a return with a receipt but I forgot the Amex that I paid with at home. I asked if I could just have cash instead and the cashier refused. I could only get store credit. At that point I did not want to go all the way back home to get the card so I sucked it up and took the store credit. How stupid, right? I should have asked to speak to a manager. The way I see it is, money is money (regardless of how you paid-card or cash) especially if you have a receipt and it's within the return period.
> 
> Ok sorry, back to topic!


The stores pay a transaction fee to the credit card company for each CC transaction. So to refund you in cash would mean they don't come out even -- they lose money, because they refund the full amount you (or your mom or whoever bought the item) paid with the card, but they can't recoup the transaction fee from Amex or Visa.... hope that clears it up.


----------



## lvchanelboy

gail13 said:


> So are employees given first chance to buy all the goods-I'm not complaining, just curious what the policies are.  It seems that the supply of designer items coming in from the main stores has been shrinking.  I used to find many more designer shoes but now it's all Coach and Tory Burch which appears to be bought just for the Rack.


When we get items they are all put out, but us working there we see everything first. There isn't any policies against employees buying items. Lately from what I've heard alot of racks haven't been getting a ton of high end items. Those worn and refinished items the racks get show up randomly, we don't get a list of what those items are and we never know until they show up.


----------



## lvchanelboy

tickedoffchick said:


> But why on earth would you want to torture the rest of us with the fact that employees are (unfairly IMHO) scooping up the best stuff before it hits the floor? Isn't this against company policy?


Not EVERYTHING good is purchased by employees, but that's just the way it goes. Alot of people work there for the discount and the stuff.


----------



## buyingpig

Shinz said:


> Thank you to all who replied to me! Sorry, I don't know how to quote multiple people...
> 
> Unfortunately the manager was not helpful and refused to do anything more than talk to the sales associate so I just lost $100 and that rack lost a customer forever. It makes me sad to see Nordstrom's name lose credibility but they are choosing to be unkind more and more often now.



You should really call again to ask them to check security tape. If they refuse, you should contact Nordstrom customer service via online chat. If you are a nordstrom card holder, call the number at the back your card, it will get someone faster.
You can eventually get in touch with regional manager  who will be sure to sort it out for you.
They really should refund you that money. It might take a little bit of your time. For $100, it might be worth the time.


----------



## IStuckACello

Shinz said:


> Thank you to all who replied to me! Sorry, I don't know how to quote multiple people...
> 
> Unfortunately the manager was not helpful and refused to do anything more than talk to the sales associate so I just lost $100 and that rack lost a customer forever. It makes me sad to see Nordstrom's name lose credibility but they are choosing to be unkind more and more often now.




I agree speaking with the regional manager may help. That's ridiculous! I would understand if they actually reviewed the tape and refused you but not just talking to a random sales associate. $100 is not a lot to the rack in surprised they didn't do more for you.


----------



## krissa

I wouldn't get discouraged by "employees get all the good stuff" bc there are tons of things customers bring to my attention we didn't even know they had. I worked there ft and missed out on tons and even barely pt now and it all comes down to luck/timing. Not all stores get the same amount of designer stuff too.

I've only seen Loubs twice and they both were on the floor being purchased by customers. When I found Rockstuds those were also on the floor in the Valentino box!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Holy crap, just heard from 2 different SA's that price adjustments are gone. No more seven day window. For anything. What is happening!

Edit: I talked with someone at another store who said they're only doing pa for CTR now. Still lame but better. Going to check with more stores near me. 

Are nr franchises or something? These different policies are making me delirious [emoji29]


----------



## buyingpig

hellokimmiee said:


> Holy crap, just heard from 2 different SA's that price adjustments are gone. No more seven day window. For anything. What is happening!
> 
> Edit: I talked with someone at another store who said they're only doing pa for CTR now. Still lame but better. Going to check with more stores near me.
> 
> Are nr franchises or something? These different policies are making me delirious [emoji29]



hi, which store is it that they said PA is gone? If you don't mind sharing.


----------



## pecknnibble

hellokimmiee said:


> Holy crap, just heard from 2 different SA's that price adjustments are gone. No more seven day window. For anything. What is happening!
> 
> Edit: I talked with someone at another store who said they're only doing pa for CTR now. Still lame but better. Going to check with more stores near me.
> 
> Are nr franchises or something? These different policies are making me delirious [emoji29]




Oh no! That would be horrible. I can see why they got rid of it, especially with the app gone and we can no longer check if prices decrease, but I really hope it stays for CTR! That's the most important of all [emoji21]


----------



## JNH14

They are not franchises-they are owned by Nordstrom which trades as JWN on the Stock Market...


----------



## hellokimmiee

buyingpig said:


> hi, which store is it that they said PA is gone? If you don't mind sharing.




Downtown Chicago, Shops at State and Washington. The one near Michigan Ave says they'll still do it but only for CTR.


----------



## buyingpig

hellokimmiee said:


> Downtown Chicago, Shops at State and Washington. The one near Michigan Ave says they'll still do it but only for CTR.



oh wow, this is good to know. Please update if you find out more!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
Tom Ford $199.97





Didn't look like they got in any designer handbags this week.


----------



## lms910

Good day in Houston! Picked up this for $55. Says w&r but has all tags and appears to be perfect!


----------



## mranda

Found this Vince leather scuba jacket for $179.98. Retail is $995. What do you guys think? It's a great price and I've been looking for a leather jacket for a while. Just not sure on the color. I don't wear much brown and I would wear this with black boots.

http://www.saksoff5th.com/leather-scuba-jacket/0400088663877.html


----------



## mranda

Also spotted this bag for $1090. It said Balenciaga inside, but I'm not at all familiar with the style. Also that's a Proenza underneath for $449.


----------



## pecknnibble

mranda said:


> Found this Vince leather scuba jacket for $179.98. Retail is $995. What do you guys think? It's a great price and I've been looking for a leather jacket for a while. Just not sure on the color. I don't wear much brown and I would wear this with black boots.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksoff5th.com/leather-scuba-jacket/0400088663877.html




I love it! I think it'll go well with lots of outfits. &#128578;

Edit: I'm an idiot. Just saw the SKU [emoji28]


----------



## hellokimmiee

mranda said:


> Found this Vince leather scuba jacket for $179.98. Retail is $995. What do you guys think? It's a great price and I've been looking for a leather jacket for a while. Just not sure on the color. I don't wear much brown and I would wear this with black boots.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksoff5th.com/leather-scuba-jacket/0400088663877.html




[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## lms910

mranda said:


> Found this Vince leather scuba jacket for $179.98. Retail is $995. What do you guys think? It's a great price and I've been looking for a leather jacket for a while. Just not sure on the color. I don't wear much brown and I would wear this with black boots.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksoff5th.com/leather-scuba-jacket/0400088663877.html




Lol I totally bought that and returned when I found the same one in black ($225 during CTR) . Im a black lover so if you won't wear it, don't convince yourself you will!


----------



## letteshop

mranda said:


> Found this Vince leather scuba jacket for $179.98. Retail is $995. What do you guys think? It's a great price and I've been looking for a leather jacket for a while. Just not sure on the color. I don't wear much brown and I would wear this with black boots.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksoff5th.com/leather-scuba-jacket/0400088663877.html




Please let me know if you decide to return.  I would love a brown Vince leather jacket.  Thanks!


----------



## kema042290

bagnshoe said:


> Is the $435 bag still available ? Thanks



Nope



goldfish19 said:


> What color (cuir) did find?



Tan ... I wanted the yellow but I would get more wear out of this one.



madgrl786 said:


> That Longchamp was a steal! Congrats!



Thank you 



Rikilove10 said:


> I ended up getting it; I may take it back if I don't use it in the next 30 days.  It was just too beautiful to pass up!



Good luck. I do the same thing.


----------



## jorton

Mbmj smartphone wristlet, I believe it's from the anniversary sale. I've actually been eyeing this forever but I couldn't pay the $79 for it, I knew it would be marked down. 

Surprise; I went in today (tons of markdowns since CTR) and it was $37 &#128556;&#128588;&#127995;
It was the last one and It looked possibly used once or returned and had a stain on it that I managed to get out with leather conditioner! 

So happy!

They also had a small cross body in the same color from the anniversary sale for $95 and a bunch of Rebecca minkoff and MBMJ from hautelook.


----------



## lotus_elise

marksuzy said:


> I debated whether I should buy this super soft and comfy top in two colors, navy and gray. I decided to go ahead and when I checked out, they rang up at $.01. Cashier explained they should have been pulled for Last Chance, but because they hadn't, she would sell them to me. There were several more out on the floor, so she let me buy a third one in black. SKUs are different but they are the same shirt, different color.
> 
> View attachment 3290589
> View attachment 3290590
> View attachment 3290591
> View attachment 3290593
> View attachment 3290594




Love those shirts- and I love hearing about penny finds! The Rack near me is so picked over I doubt there will ever be a penny item, so I have to get my thrills vicariously.


----------



## AAgurl789

mranda said:


> Found this Vince leather scuba jacket for $179.98. Retail is $995. What do you guys think? It's a great price and I've been looking for a leather jacket for a while. Just not sure on the color. I don't wear much brown and I would wear this with black boots.
> 
> http://www.saksoff5th.com/leather-scuba-jacket/0400088663877.html



When in doubt, return it. Maybe you'll find a black jacket that you REALLY love for the same price.


----------



## Michelle1x

lotus_elise said:


> Love those shirts- and I love hearing about penny finds! The Rack near me is so picked over I doubt there will ever be a penny item, so I have to get my thrills vicariously.



I think they forward loaded this holiday season starting with that CTR on black friday, because early indications were that Christmas was going to be weak.

Last year, starting about now was a tremendous bonanza of cheap fall/winter merch, but I haven't seen too much lately- there are some price reductions but it is on the same old stuff.

We have an easter CTR (this month) and then another one on Memorial day in May.  The month in-between (april) is usually when they put out all the $5 dresses and winter items and literally give stuff away $5 NYDJ cord jeans, $5 Meghan LA holiday dresses, stuff like that.  Not the high end designer but really good cheap stuff coming.


----------



## Michelle1x

How's this for missing the train.  A friend just sent me her old Iphone 5 because I needed one to use for the NR app (I have an android).  I was going to use it with wifi only.

But now its all for naught, right?  Even the price checker doesn't work anymore, right?  I'll tell her to keep her phone or sell it on ebay.


----------



## Michelle1x

mranda said:


> Also spotted this bag for $1090. It said Balenciaga inside, but I'm not at all familiar with the style. Also that's a Proenza underneath for $449.



Thats the Balenciaga "Le Dix".  There are a few of those around at multiple Racks, red tag, and they've been sitting there for a while.  I suggest if anybody wants one, wait until CTR.

The designer most people equate with Balenciaga is Nicolas Ghesquierres - he created the Moto bags and moto jackets and redefined the brand in the early 2000's when he was only 25 years old.  Then he left and (for a time) was replaced with Alexander Wang- who, despite being a brilliant designer, is known for structure bags etc which don't gel with the Bal image at all.  The Le Dix was one of his bags.  There are a few Wang creations on the Bal website- nice bags just not what one expects from Bal.


----------



## rutabaga

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3291607
> View attachment 3291609
> 
> 
> Good day in Houston! Picked up this for $55. Says w&r but has all tags and appears to be perfect!



Great find! Enjoy!


----------



## deathcookie

Michelle1x said:


> I think they forward loaded this holiday season starting with that CTR on black friday, because early indications were that Christmas was going to be weak.
> 
> Last year, starting about now was a tremendous bonanza of cheap fall/winter merch, but I haven't seen too much lately- there are some price reductions but it is on the same old stuff.
> 
> We have an easter CTR (this month) and then another one on Memorial day in May.  The month in-between (april) is usually when they put out all the $5 dresses and winter items and literally give stuff away $5 NYDJ cord jeans, $5 Meghan LA holiday dresses, stuff like that.  Not the high end designer but really good cheap stuff coming.


agree with you, I found a lot of patagonia winter stuff last year in Feb and didn't see anything this year for winter clothing.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Just found this baby for $362.50 plus tax 






Yesterday was a good day for me too! Found this $650 Burberry Prorsum belt for a penny 






& this Jimmy Cho bag for $118 w&r


----------



## MR1005

hellokimmiee said:


> Just found this baby for $362.50 plus tax
> 
> View attachment 3292371
> 
> View attachment 3292372
> 
> 
> Yesterday was a good day for me too! Found this $650 Burberry Prorsum belt for a penny
> 
> View attachment 3292373
> 
> View attachment 3292374
> 
> 
> & this Jimmy Cho bag for $118 w&r
> View attachment 3292387




Wow! Great finds!


----------



## Leto

hellokimmiee said:


> Just found this baby for $362.50 plus tax
> 
> View attachment 3292371
> 
> View attachment 3292372
> 
> 
> Yesterday was a good day for me too! Found this $650 Burberry Prorsum belt for a penny
> 
> View attachment 3292373
> 
> View attachment 3292374
> 
> 
> & this Jimmy Cho bag for $118 w&r
> View attachment 3292387




Lucky you! PS is a great price and color!


----------



## krissa

hellokimmiee said:


> Just found this baby for $362.50 plus tax
> 
> View attachment 3292371
> 
> View attachment 3292372
> 
> 
> Yesterday was a good day for me too! Found this $650 Burberry Prorsum belt for a penny
> 
> View attachment 3292373
> 
> View attachment 3292374
> 
> 
> & this Jimmy Cho bag for $118 w&r
> View attachment 3292387




Holy crap! Nice scores!


----------



## pecknnibble

hellokimmiee said:


> Just found this baby for $362.50 plus tax
> 
> View attachment 3292371
> 
> View attachment 3292372
> 
> 
> Yesterday was a good day for me too! Found this $650 Burberry Prorsum belt for a penny
> 
> View attachment 3292373
> 
> View attachment 3292374
> 
> 
> & this Jimmy Cho bag for $118 w&r
> View attachment 3292387




Congrats on the finds! Love the PS [emoji4]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

hellokimmiee said:


> Just found this baby for $362.50 plus tax
> 
> View attachment 3292371
> 
> View attachment 3292372
> 
> 
> Yesterday was a good day for me too! Found this $650 Burberry Prorsum belt for a penny
> 
> View attachment 3292373
> 
> View attachment 3292374
> 
> 
> & this Jimmy Cho bag for $118 w&r
> View attachment 3292387




Nice finds!!


----------



## Kitts

Marc Jacobs taupe satchel with crossbody strap for $89.50!

Had it on hold for a friend but she changed her mind. PM for location if interested.  It was beautiful and the leather was amazing!


----------



## Tiffyhalim

Just bought a top through charge and sends. Got the email confirmation, will they email me again once its ship? This is the first time i buy something by phone[emoji24] i have heard that some people didnt get their things through ordering by phone [emoji24][emoji24][emoji22] i am worried


----------



## strawberry_pai

Tiffyhalim said:


> Just bought a top through charge and sends. Got the email confirmation, will they email me again once its ship? This is the first time i buy something by phone[emoji24] i have heard that some people didnt get their things through ordering by phone [emoji24][emoji24][emoji22] i am worried




They will usually send you an email. For my other experience, they didn't send me any email so I have to call the store and ask them about the status of my item. It usually takes about a week for a charge send to arrive. *at least for my own experience anyways *


----------



## Tiffyhalim

strawberry_pai said:


> They will usually send you an email. For my other experience, they didn't send me any email so I have to call the store and ask them about the status of my item. It usually takes about a week for a charge send to arrive. *at least for my own experience anyways *




So you usually receive the tracking email within a week after you order? [emoji16]


----------



## strawberry_pai

Tiffyhalim said:


> So you usually receive the tracking email within a week after you order? [emoji16]



It takes at least 1-3 for the tracking email. For my experience, it took me 2 days to get a tracking email.


----------



## pecknnibble

Tiffyhalim said:


> Just bought a top through charge and sends. Got the email confirmation, will they email me again once its ship? This is the first time i buy something by phone[emoji24] i have heard that some people didnt get their things through ordering by phone [emoji24][emoji24][emoji22] i am worried




Same here. I ordered on Monday morning and received an email receipt right away but nothing since. I've called twice and both times they said it's been 'fulfilled' but no tracking number assigned to it. And just today the SA said there's no pending items to be shipped out. I hope they just forgot to assign a tracking number to it vs losing the item/reselling it on the floor. [emoji21]

Was yours a charge send or did you call to make sure they had the item in hand?


----------



## strawberry_pai

pecknnibble said:


> Same here. I ordered on Monday morning and received an email receipt right away but nothing since. I've called twice and both times they said it's been 'fulfilled' but no tracking number assigned to it. And just today the SA said there's no pending items to be shipped out. I hope they just forgot to assign a tracking number to it vs losing the item/reselling it on the floor. [emoji21]
> 
> Was yours a charge send or did you call to make sure they had the item in hand?




My suggestion is to call the manager and tell them about the status of your item. 

When I did a charge send at theTexas store, they gave me an email but they didn't give me no tracking email after so I have to call the manager and told them about my situation. I did receive my item one week after I did the charge send regardless.

My other experience with charge send was at the Hawaii store. They gave me an email and also a tracking email at the same time.

So it really depends on the store sometimes.


----------



## strawberry_pai

If anyone are interested at  sneakers, I found a bunch today for $30 each!  I got Adidas Stan Smith, Adidas Superstar, Adidas Extaball high top sneakers,  Nike Roshe and Reebok high top!   I will take a pic soon since my room is a mess with all the shoes I just bought !


----------



## pecknnibble

strawberry_pai said:


> My suggestion is to call the manager and tell them about the status of your item.
> 
> When I did a charge send at theTexas store, they gave me an email but they didn't give me no tracking email after so I have to call the manager and told them about my situation. I did receive my item one week after I did the charge send regardless.
> 
> My other experience with charge send was at the Hawaii store. They gave me an email and also a tracking email at the same time.
> 
> So it really depends on the store sometimes.




Yea, the manager wasn't in today so I'm going to call back tomorrow. Did you ever get a tracking number for the Texas charge send or did the item just show up?


----------



## strawberry_pai

pecknnibble said:


> Yea, the manager wasn't in today so I'm going to call back tomorrow. Did you ever get a tracking number for the Texas charge send or did the item just show up?


No, I did not receive any tracking at my experience at Texas. My item just showed up in front of my door.


----------



## lms910

strawberry_pai said:


> If anyone are interested at  sneakers, I found a bunch today for $30 each!  I got Adidas Stan Smith, Adidas Superstar, Adidas Extaball high top sneakers,  Nike Roshe and Reebok high top!   I will take a pic soon since my room is a mess with all the shoes I just bought !




Love sneakers! Pics soon! Which rack?


----------



## Lani86

Does anyone know when the next CTR starts?


----------



## Tiffyhalim

pecknnibble said:


> Same here. I ordered on Monday morning and received an email receipt right away but nothing since. I've called twice and both times they said it's been 'fulfilled' but no tracking number assigned to it. And just today the SA said there's no pending items to be shipped out. I hope they just forgot to assign a tracking number to it vs losing the item/reselling it on the floor. [emoji21]
> 
> Was yours a charge send or did you call to make sure they had the item in hand?




Yeah an SA helped me to call to another store and wait until they find the top that I want. After that they charge me, i am hoping that they got my address correctly and ship it soon [emoji23]
Wow. Thats scary.. Can you ask them to refund your money back?


----------



## strawberry_pai

lms910 said:


> Love sneakers! Pics soon! Which rack?



I dont have the actual pics right now but here is the stock photos! All were $30 each!


----------



## strawberry_pai

The links arent working so I will take the pics individually then!


----------



## strawberry_pai

Tiffyhalim said:


> Yeah an SA helped me to call to another store and wait until they find the top that I want. After that they charge me, i am hoping that they got my address correctly and ship it soon [emoji23]
> Wow. Thats scary.. Can you ask them to refund your money back?



Yeah I was pretty scared that I wont get my item because my purchase was around $500 but I did eventually got my item. Try to wait for at least a week and see what happens. I am pretty sure you can still get a refund.


----------



## pecknnibble

Tiffyhalim said:


> Yeah an SA helped me to call to another store and wait until they find the top that I want. After that they charge me, i am hoping that they got my address correctly and ship it soon [emoji23]
> Wow. Thats scary.. Can you ask them to refund your money back?






strawberry_pai said:


> Yeah I was pretty scared that I wont get my item because my purchase was around $500 but I did eventually got my item. Try to wait for at least a week and see what happens. I am pretty sure you can still get a refund.




Even though I don't have a tracking number, I'm hopeful I'll get my item! *fingers-crossed*


----------



## jorton

So are some stores doing orders now? My local store was reluctant to do a computer search for an item in another store saying they don't do phone orders anymore- even if the customer calls themselves.

Now some people on here are saying they are ordering things..


----------



## bargainhunter95

strawberry_pai said:


> If anyone are interested at  sneakers, I found a bunch today for $30 each!  I got Adidas Stan Smith, Adidas Superstar, Adidas Extaball high top sneakers,  Nike Roshe and Reebok high top!   I will take a pic soon since my room is a mess with all the shoes I just bought !



Ohhhhh I've been stalking my rack recently just to find a pair of either Stan smiths or superstars because I can't justify the $80! Please share pics asap!


----------



## strawberry_pai

bargainhunter95 said:


> Ohhhhh I've been stalking my rack recently just to find a pair of either Stan smiths or superstars because I can't justify the $80! Please share pics asap!


----------



## strawberry_pai

Sorry for the double post but here are the stock photos for the sneakers. PM me if you guys want the UPC


----------



## strawberry_pai

Here are the $30 Nikes that I found as well!


----------



## lettuceshop

strawberry_pai said:


> Sorry for the double post but here are the stock photos for the sneakers. PM me if you guys want the UPC




Love these! I'm going in to Rack this morning.


----------



## krisvoys

Does anyone know what happens if you purchase something using notes and then return the item? Do you get the notes back or do you lose them? Thanks!


----------



## bussbuss

lettuceshop said:


> Love these! I'm going in to Rack this morning.


Can u pm me the upc for this one thanks

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lms910

krisvoys said:


> Does anyone know what happens if you purchase something using notes and then return the item? Do you get the notes back or do you lose them? Thanks!




You get credited back in the other form of payment. I always feel bad bc I am indecisive and return things paid for in notes and then get a credit on my Nordstrom card.


----------



## bagshoemisses

Picked these Stuart Weitzman boots up last night for $99.97


----------



## Leto

krisvoys said:


> Does anyone know what happens if you purchase something using notes and then return the item? Do you get the notes back or do you lose them? Thanks!




I have the Nordstrom debit card. So the note amount went straight back into my bank account as if I paid cash.


----------



## pecknnibble

pecknnibble said:


> Even though I don't have a tracking number, I'm hopeful I'll get my item! *fingers-crossed*




Good news! Talked to a manager and was able to get a tracking number. My package should arrive Monday at the latest. Whew!!


----------



## pecknnibble

krisvoys said:


> Does anyone know what happens if you purchase something using notes and then return the item? Do you get the notes back or do you lose them? Thanks!




From my experience, it goes back to your card so you'll just get a credit. (kinda like if you return something you bought with a giftcard)


----------



## lms910

Size 37.5 $299 red tag if anyone interested!

Picking up this for myself. Just got the high gloss leggings and happy to find the matching jacket!


----------



## Rikilove10

kema042290 said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Tan ... I wanted the yellow but I would get more wear out of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. I do the same thing.



Ha, I have worn this bad boy almost every day this week. Love it. So surprised, considering how small the bag is, but, it holds the key things I need. Glad I got it!


----------



## olalahia

bagshoemisses said:


> Picked these Stuart Weitzman boots up last night for $99.97
> View attachment 3293214
> View attachment 3293218




Congrats! Nice deal!


----------



## irissix

strawberry_pai said:


> Here are the $30 Nikes that I found as well!




Hi, do you have the upc for these? I've been trying to track down pairs for my mum and me. Thanks so much!


----------



## a510g

Is this a good deal? It's a givenchy bag but not one of the more popular styles. I need a black bag for work but this one seems like it might be too edgy


----------



## krissa

a510g said:


> Is this a good deal? It's a givenchy bag but not one of the more popular styles. I need a black bag for work but this one seems like it might be too edgy
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293611
> View attachment 3293612




If it's not your style I say pass Bc thsy isn't a cheap price.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu 






Alexander Wang 




Lanvin 


They also had a rack of $39 AG jeans


----------



## pecknnibble

a510g said:


> Is this a good deal? It's a givenchy bag but not one of the more popular styles. I need a black bag for work but this one seems like it might be too edgy
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293611
> View attachment 3293612




I think it can be an ok work bag depending on what field you're in. It's structured but the studs add a bit of edge/style. 




If you're not sure, you can always return it. But if you don't get it now, I'm sure it'll be snatched quick!


----------



## vt2159

Boo, I was late again to the store!  I waited in my car until the people waiting by the door were let inside.  Then as I was shopping around, I spot a girl who had TWO pairs of Louboutins (they were black patent and one flats and one heels) in her cart, along with a pair of gorgeous Givenchy nude studded patent leather flats.  They look to be W&R since the Louboutin bottoms were painted black and the labels look to be blue.  Man oh man, I followed her around for a bit trying to gauge her shoe size (looks like she would be my size) and see if she would put any back but nope. *sigh* thwarted again from great finds :rain: They were the first Louboutin and Givenchy shoes I have seen in person at the Rack.


----------



## LRG

Stopped by my local Nordstrom Rack today. The Nordstrom a rack by me never really gets designer items, but I needed skinny black casual pants so I was happy to find these Rag & Bone leggings for a little under $42 and these Joe's Jeans for a little under $30.


----------



## vt2159

I picked up these sunglasses and still trying to decide whether I really need them since I have been on a sunglasses buying kick for the last month and already picked up a few new pairs already. But, I do like them since they are unique.

Alexander McQueen Brown Laser Cut Lattice Metal Sunglasses



Prada Round Acetate Brow-Bar Sunglasses


----------



## louvigilante

PM for location


----------



## Dahls

strawberry_pai said:


> If anyone are interested at  sneakers, I found a bunch today for $30 each!  I got Adidas Stan Smith, Adidas Superstar, Adidas Extaball high top sneakers,  Nike Roshe and Reebok high top!   I will take a pic soon since my room is a mess with all the shoes I just bought !




Nice!! Would you mind sharing the sku for the Stan Smith's?


----------



## jessl

hellokimmiee said:


> Just found this baby for $362.50 plus tax
> 
> View attachment 3292371
> 
> View attachment 3292372
> 
> 
> Yesterday was a good day for me too! Found this $650 Burberry Prorsum belt for a penny
> 
> View attachment 3292373
> 
> View attachment 3292374
> 
> 
> & this Jimmy Cho bag for $118 w&r
> View attachment 3292387


awesome finds, congrats!


----------



## lms910

This is totally off topic but no one I know (including DH next to me) would understand except you guys. Im out at a gala and there is a girl here with a Mario Valentino bag. It just reminds me of the ones at the rack that never sell!!!! I have a feeling she thinks its Valentino.


----------



## krissa

lms910 said:


> This is totally off topic but no one I know (including DH next to me) would understand except you guys. Im out at a gala and there is a girl here with a Mario Valentino bag. It just reminds me of the ones at the rack that never sell!!!! I have a feeling she thinks its Valentino.




I saw someone with one too, and it makes me sad for them. It wasn't even a good one like the faux Celine.


----------



## mugenprincess

hellokimmiee said:


> Just found this baby for $362.50 plus tax
> 
> View attachment 3292371
> 
> View attachment 3292372
> 
> 
> Yesterday was a good day for me too! Found this $650 Burberry Prorsum belt for a penny
> 
> View attachment 3292373
> 
> View attachment 3292374
> 
> 
> & this Jimmy Cho bag for $118 w&r
> View attachment 3292387


Wow!! Wish I could find deals like this!

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## louvigilante

lms910 said:


> This is totally off topic but no one I know (including DH next to me) would understand except you guys. Im out at a gala and there is a girl here with a Mario Valentino bag. It just reminds me of the ones at the rack that never sell!!!! I have a feeling she thinks its Valentino.




Lol! Funny, been in a similar situation. I saw a woman wearing one and considering I've seen her with other high in brands my guess she thought it was too.


----------



## Michelle1x

I have noticed that in my Rack stores, the Mario Valentino rack is a mere fraction of what it used to be.  I even think some racks have discontinued Mario Valentino because I don't remember seeing *ANY* of those in a while, whereas in 2014 there were whole rounders of them.

I know its unbelieveable but I do think that some buyers somewhere were confused when they brought Mario Valentino to Rack.


----------



## lms910

So DH has been listening to yalls comments and my rants in the car ride home and he says "Mario Valentino" is a genius if people are dumb enough to think its Val...LOL so true.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

I stopped by Macy's the other day.  They carry Mario Valentino bags.


----------



## Leto

Guys, I've bought the Kate spade ring today and was curious to see what it was selling for before the sale sticker was put on. The price written on it is $5 lower than the sales sticker. Should I go back and ask for a adjustment?


----------



## meowmix318

Leto said:


> Guys, I've bought the Kate spade ring today and was curious to see what it was selling for before the sale sticker was put on. The price written on it is $5 lower than the sales sticker. Should I go back and ask for a adjustment?
> View attachment 3293927



Yes you should


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

IMO if it's not on your wishlist just pass and let someone else get the deal. It's beautiful but I like my designer bags under $500 from the rack unless it's iconic and one of my must-haves. There will always be another bag...



a510g said:


> Is this a good deal? It's a givenchy bag but not one of the more popular styles. I need a black bag for work but this one seems like it might be too edgy
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293611
> View attachment 3293612



Ugh that would drive me nuts!!!



vt2159 said:


> Boo, I was late again to the store!  I waited in my car until the people waiting by the door were let inside.  Then as I was shopping around, I spot a girl who had TWO pairs of Louboutins (they were black patent and one flats and one heels) in her cart, along with a pair of gorgeous Givenchy nude studded patent leather flats.  They look to be W&R since the Louboutin bottoms were painted black and the labels look to be blue.  Man oh man, I followed her around for a bit trying to gauge her shoe size (looks like she would be my size) and see if she would put any back but nope. *sigh* thwarted again from great finds :rain: They were the first Louboutin and Givenchy shoes I have seen in person at the Rack.



Those are amazing deals!!!!



hellokimmiee said:


> Just found this baby for $362.50 plus tax
> 
> View attachment 3292371
> 
> View attachment 3292372
> 
> 
> Yesterday was a good day for me too! Found this $650 Burberry Prorsum belt for a penny
> 
> View attachment 3292373
> 
> View attachment 3292374
> 
> 
> & this Jimmy Cho bag for $118 w&r
> View attachment 3292387


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. Longchamp! 



	

		
			
		

		
	
:


----------



## kema042290

Rikilove10 said:


> Ha, I have worn this bad boy almost every day this week. Love it. So surprised, considering how small the bag is, but, it holds the key things I need. Glad I got it!



Good. I didn't realize it had a strap too. That makes anything more wearable.


----------



## strawberry_pai

Sorry for the late reply everybody. Here are the UPC codes! Good luck


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Found at Orange.


----------



## hedgwin99

PrincessDarbe said:


> Found at Orange.




Nice find![emoji119]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;


----------



## tiyawna

Found this Michele deco xl watch for $497. Great price considering I paid $1000 for the smaller version at Nordstrom years ago


----------



## princess101804

what does everyone generally do if you buy a dress and it's missing a belt at the rack?


----------



## sparksfly




----------



## ylime

princess101804 said:


> what does everyone generally do if you buy a dress and it's missing a belt at the rack?




If it's clearance, I usually just find one from my closet that I can match. But I also ask them to find one that can match - they usually have a box of miscellaneous accessories lying around (usually fallen off of other dresses etc).


----------



## goldfish19

kema042290 said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Tan ... I wanted the yellow but I would get more wear out of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. I do the same thing.



I have the tan and it's so easy to match! I have the yellow too--- but I agree-- the tan gets used more often.


----------



## gquinn

Spotted this Alexander McQueen Python De Manta today. It was red tag, $699. Pm for location


----------



## CNNLOV

Can someone explain how to use the UPC code. Am I to input the UPC code to the search within the app? When I search using the UPC code there are no results. Also I've read here that there have been changes to the app maybe this is the problem.


----------



## krissa

CNNLOV said:


> Can someone explain how to use the UPC code. Am I to input the UPC code to the search within the app? When I search using the UPC code there are no results. Also I've read here that there have been changes to the app maybe this is the problem.




App is dead.


----------



## CNNLOV

krissa said:


> App is dead.


 
Thanks krissa!! Is there any other way to use the UPC code to search for items? Maybe via the website?


----------



## krissa

CNNLOV said:


> Thanks krissa!! Is there any other way to use the UPC code to search for items? Maybe via the website?




No. You'd have to ask I store.


----------



## CNNLOV

krissa said:


> No. You'd have to ask I store.


 
Thank you


----------



## Rikilove10

kema042290 said:


> Cute. Congrats on finding the ONE!  The shoes are gorg as well.



Thank you so much! I am beyond excited. For the deal and the wedding!


----------



## greenoiloil

princess101804 said:


> what does everyone generally do if you buy a dress and it's missing a belt at the rack?




Usually that's why it is in the rack with blue tag. I used to find a longchamp bag with shoulder strap missing markdown to almost 80%off.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Lani86 said:


> Does anyone know when the next CTR starts?



The next CTR (Clear the Rack) is March 22 - 26!


----------



## pecknnibble

Size 9. PM for location.


----------



## Calisto2

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 3294725
> 
> View attachment 3294726
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294727
> 
> View attachment 3294728
> 
> View attachment 3294729


Is the J Brand still available?  Would you mind sharing the location?  It's a great price!


----------



## TinksDelite

Hey ladies. Im in the Phoenix area for work and have a free afternoon today. Which of the Racks would you recommend I hit up? Or are they all equal? 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lulublue717

TinksDelite said:


> Hey ladies. Im in the Phoenix area for work and have a free afternoon today. Which of the Racks would you recommend I hit up? Or are they all equal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app



I know Scottsdale carries high end designer but it could be hit or miss


----------



## elyseindc

TinksDelite said:


> Hey ladies. Im in the Phoenix area for work and have a free afternoon today. Which of the Racks would you recommend I hit up? Or are they all equal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


If you have the ability to get over to Last Chance, I would highly recommend it (but be prepared to dig). http://shop.nordstrom.com/st/last-chance-clearance-store


----------



## TinksDelite

lulublue717 said:


> I know Scottsdale carries high end designer but it could be hit or miss


Thanks I was thinking of hitting up Last Chance and the Rack near it then swinging back around to the Scottsdale Rack! 


elyseindc said:


> If you have the ability to get over to Last Chance, I would highly recommend it (but be prepared to dig). http://shop.nordstrom.com/st/last-chance-clearance-store




Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## krissa

TinksDelite said:


> Thanks I was thinking of hitting up Last Chance and the Rack near it then swinging back around to the Scottsdale Rack!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app




Please report back if you brave Last Chance. The thought of that place gives me anxiety, lol. It would def be a must if/when I head to az though.


----------



## TinksDelite

krissa said:


> Please report back if you brave Last Chance. The thought of that place gives me anxiety, lol. It would def be a must if/when I head to az though.


Will do. I figure if I can make it through a Goodwill Outlet unscathed; Last Chance should be a breeze!

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Michelle1x

If someone goes to Last Chance can you get some pictures?  I heard they don't allow pictures in the store but maybe just of the outside looking in the windows.  I am curious about the place.


----------



## lulublue717

My friend lives in AZ she went there and she hated that store...coz nothing is good in that store..all missing something dirty shoes look so worn ...and she told me funky smell in that store..


----------



## meowmix318

lulublue717 said:


> My friend lives in AZ she went there and he hate that store...coz nothing is good in that store..all missing something dirty shoes look so worn ...and she told me funky smell in that store..



Eww...


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

lulublue717 said:


> My friend lives in AZ she went there and she hated that store...coz nothing is good in that store..all missing something dirty shoes look so worn ...and she told me funky smell in that store..




I went twice and hated it. The second time was just to confirm that I hated it after the first time lol. Don't see how anyone finds treasures there.


----------



## Michelle1x

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I went twice and hated it. The second time was just to confirm that I hated it after the first time lol. Don't see how anyone finds treasures there.



Could it be that you have to wait in line for the moment it opens?  Its really that way in many racks around here, too.  They put things out in the morning and if you want something desirable you better be there in the first 1/2 hour, and even then there are these ladies that run in and might grab it away from you


----------



## TinksDelite

Ok Last Chance too crowded lots of damaged goods.. resellers galore and RUDE customers. Went to the Scottsdale Rack and scored Lagos pieces and Marc Jacobs Mouse flats that Ive wanted FOREVER!

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Michelle1x said:


> Could it be that you have to wait in line for the moment it opens?  Its really that way in many racks around here, too.  They put things out in the morning and if you want something desirable you better be there in the first 1/2 hour, and even then there are these ladies that run in and might grab it away from you




Waited in line in the morning the second time. Left empty handed.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Not a Rack find but found these at the regular Nordies for $329 and wanted to share. I think it was a sale return.


----------



## mugenprincess

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3296644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Rack find but found these at the regular Nordies for $329 and wanted to share. I think it was a sale return.


Oooh.  Can u share the upc for those? I like em! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi ladies,
Just got these at $299 marked down from 1k. They are the fendi Anne pointed toe booties.http://g.nordstromimage.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Large/15/_10465875.jpg

Are they worth that much? Any thoughts?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just got these at $299 marked down from 1k. They are the fendi Anne pointed toe booties.http://g.nordstromimage.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Large/15/_10465875.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Are they worth that much? Any thoughts?




i saw a very similar pair last month at century 21 for $190 [emoji51] fendi as well.  a little steep imo unless you love them!!


----------



## gloryosity

I've went to Last Chance in Phoenix last fall. It was fun to visit but the deals weren't as good as I expected. I've found better deals on refurbs at regular stores. Most of the designer bags were in bad shape (I'd say 80% were heavily damaged) and the prices were similar to eBay for used items. I was planning to buy designer pieces but found the cheap stuff was a better deal. I got a Nordstrom collection cashmere blend sweater for $19 and Isola heels for $15. I considered buying a Marc Jacobs Stam bag, but it was pretty heavily used and I think the price was still over $250. My friend got a Fleurette wool coat for about $150 and they found men's Cole Haan dress shoes for $19ish. Hope this gives a better perspective on what the prices are like!


----------



## bagnshoe

I bought a Marc's Jacobs old natasha in faded aluminum for $189 tax not included yet from the Racks. Is it a good price ? On the fence about whether or not to keep or return.


----------



## Mad Mac

Here are some pics I took from one of my last trips.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

mugenprincess said:


> Oooh.  Can u share the upc for those? I like em!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




I'm not home right now but hopefully a screenshot of the receipt helps.


----------



## mugenprincess

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I'm not home right now but hopefully a screenshot of the receipt helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296809


Thank you


----------



## Michelle1x

Mad Mac said:


> View attachment 3296784
> View attachment 3296785
> View attachment 3296786
> View attachment 3296787
> 
> 
> Here are some pics I took from one of my last trips.



hmm.  does kind of look like a zoo.
Otoh thats a nice Gucci bag there.


----------



## Mad Mac

It's fun if you have low expectations, and a lot of time, because sometimes you find amazing stuff.  I found a perfect Alexander Wang for $130 a month ago.  I also found a perfect pair of Timberlands for my daughter for $22.  They are constantly restocking the merchandise, and the staff is strict.   They do not allow any returns.  What amazes me more about Last Chance, is not that some of the bags are in terrible condition but more that Nordstrom actually took them back.   Some people really do take advantage of the Nordstrom return policy.


----------



## CNNLOV

Hello Ladies,


I am on the hunt for high end designer shoes. I have quite a few Racks within a 25-30 mile radius. I was wondering if anyone could suggest the best stores for shoes in the Washington, DC area. My expectations aren't high, however most of the Racks I frequent only have Tory Burch and Cole Haan. I know the luxury brands are a luck of the draw.... just trying to improve my chances. Thanks!!


----------



## Shinz

I used to go to Last Chance frequently but I've stopped going as much when they increased their prices. Last weekend, all the keds were 34.97 at last chance. The same keds were 34.97 at the rack before they got red-tagged, and then they were even cheaper, and at rack they're brand new shoes! LC has raised prices significantly. Once in a while they'll have some great deals sneak through, like aquatalia wedges for $30 or Cole Haan flats for $25, but lately it's been pretty difficult to snag those deals before the resellers get there. A broken Marc By Marc Jacobs bracelet can be around $25. It's worth a trip if you want to experience it, but don't expect anything amazing.

And a while back, a few of you had asked me about resellers and how they operate but I got busy with school and forgot to follow up. Sorry about that! A friend of my sister's is a Nordstrom rack and last chance reseller. She was a student then and still is a student, so she didn't have an income and reselling was her "job". Her husband does work but I don't know much about him other than he helps her find merchandise in LC and rack. She marks everything up significantly, and tried to sell stuff to my sister, who thankfully knew better. This girl got help from folks who work at Rack and LC. There was a guy at LC who worked there who would tip her off when good stuff came in and she would be there first thing in the morning and snatch them up. She had similar snitches at the racks in AZ as well. Most of her contacts at rack would tip her off and she's call in to have the merchandise put on hold for her, after which she'd buy it. Her business has slowed down because of school becoming more intense but also because rack and LC have raised their prices so significantly. 

I don't know if this is how every reseller does their dirty work, but I find it interesting how much effort she put into this stuff.


----------



## Vu1994

Mad Mac said:


> View attachment 3296784
> View attachment 3296785
> View attachment 3296786
> View attachment 3296787
> 
> 
> Here are some pics I took from one of my last trips.


It's literally a hit or miss. I am from minnesota and every single time i go to arizona i have to visit last chance EVERY SINGLE DAY. I love deals and love finding diamonds in the rough. Yes the prices have significantly gone up and people are rude but I love the thrill of finding deals. Last time I was there (in june) I snagged a men's burberry brit trench jacket in black (original $995) in the women's section for 150$ brand new. It was missing the belt so I ordered a new one from burberry for 50! I also got a burberry brit plaid dress shirt in the original plaid and in pink for $60 each compared to $300 brand spanking new. Also found a brand new Burberry wool scarf for 60$ with the tags still attached! I just hate the fact that they write the $60 price in permanent marker on the tag. Note this was bought within the 4 days i was there. My relatives are always shocked in my shopping abilities and they always complain going to the store but I love it!


----------



## kiwiaz

can anyone still use the rack stores app to scan the tags? Mine stopped working and kept telling me there is a problem reaching Nordstrom.com.


----------



## gail13

I'm headed back there in a few weeks for the madness.  My friend picked up a pair of shoes and only tried one on.  It turns out the other shoe was a different size.  No returns.....

I agree there are better bargains at the Rack main stores but once in a while a few good items will surface.  There are alot of resellers with connections going in the back room.


----------



## peacelovesequin

kiwiaz said:


> can anyone still use the rack stores app to scan the tags? Mine stopped working and kept telling me there is a problem reaching Nordstrom.com.




The app no longer works.


----------



## aga5

So excited new Nordstrom Rack opening just 15 minutes from my home &#129303; this can be dangerous &#128579;


----------



## Milky caramel

aga5 said:


> So excited new Nordstrom Rack opening just 15 minutes from my home &#129303; this can be dangerous &#128579;


lol ! Can be really dangerous.


----------



## ParisPizza

This is my dream bag! Any chance that it's still there?


----------



## ParisPizza

a510g said:


> Is this a good deal? It's a givenchy bag but not one of the more popular styles. I need a black bag for work but this one seems like it might be too edgy
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293611
> View attachment 3293612



This is my dream bag! Any chance it's still there?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted tonight 
Honolulu 
All Jimmy Choo


----------



## ladycee

Tons of long champ


----------



## ladycee

That was just a few


----------



## daisygrl

Finally found flattering rain boots- by Valentino. $89. Very comfy too. Still sold in Nordstrom for $295.


----------



## CNNLOV

ladycee said:


> View attachment 3299128
> View attachment 3299130
> View attachment 3299131
> View attachment 3299132
> View attachment 3299133
> 
> 
> Tons of long champ


 
Lady Cee...can you DM me the location.


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

daisygrl said:


> Finally found flattering rain boots- by Valentino. $89. Very comfy too. Still sold in Nordstrom for $295.


Can I get the UPC number?  Hopefully they are not worn and refinished.


----------



## itsmree

hey *so cal girls*, i am driving up to Anaheim tomorrow (dentist, yuck), BUT i thought i can stop by the closest rack (the rack @ Orange?) is it worth a special trip?


----------



## natalia0128

daisygrl said:


> Finally found flattering rain boots- by Valentino. $89. Very comfy too. Still sold in Nordstrom for $295.



Can i aslo set the upc too? Please


----------



## daisygrl

Shoppingwitmimi said:


> Can I get the UPC number?  Hopefully they are not worn and refinished.







natalia0128 said:


> Can i aslo set the upc too? Please




Sorry, they are W&R but appear brand new.


----------



## daisygrl

itsmree said:


> hey *so cal girls*, i am driving up to Anaheim tomorrow (dentist, yuck), BUT i thought i can stop by the closest rack (the rack @ Orange?) is it worth a special trip?




It could be. It is matter of luck.


----------



## Michelle1x

itsmree said:


> hey *so cal girls*, i am driving up to Anaheim tomorrow (dentist, yuck), BUT i thought i can stop by the closest rack (the rack @ Orange?) is it worth a special trip?



I think if you want to make a special trip for any Rack, you should try to get there first thing in the morning.


----------



## meowmix318

daisygrl said:


> Finally found flattering rain boots- by Valentino. $89. Very comfy too. Still sold in Nordstrom for $295.



Love these


----------



## meowmix318

itsmree said:


> hey *so cal girls*, i am driving up to Anaheim tomorrow (dentist, yuck), BUT i thought i can stop by the closest rack (the rack @ Orange?) is it worth a special trip?



That location is okay but if you have time, I would recommend the costa mesa location


----------



## itsmree

meowmix318 said:


> That location is okay but if you have time, I would recommend the costa mesa location


thanks i wouldn't have time, google maps says it is 30 minutes away   def a trip for another day


----------



## itsmree

Michelle1x said:


> I think if you want to make a special trip for any Rack, you should try to get there first thing in the morning.


yes, i plan on trying to get there at 10


----------



## itsmree

daisygrl said:


> It could be. It is matter of luck.


like all racks, but ours here in the western IE never have anything really good


----------



## meowmix318

itsmree said:


> like all racks, but ours here in the western IE never have anything really good



I usually find good things at the upland location


----------



## sabbam

Saw a lot of proenza (2 bucket bags and a tote) and some balenciaga bags. The proenza looked like the second bag but with fur. I think it was about $750, red tagged from like $2100 The Balenciaga looked like first one attached. Red tagged from $3xxx to $1000
Dm for location


----------



## itsmree

meowmix318 said:


> I usually find good things at the upland location


maybe i will hit there on the way home.
thanks i am usually at the redlands (mountain grove), riverside or ontario.


----------



## meowmix318

itsmree said:


> maybe i will hit there on the way home.
> thanks i am usually at the redlands (mountain grove), riverside or ontario.



For some reason I never liked the Ontario location. But If you are ever in San Gabriel Valley, check out the Pasadena location


----------



## chpvtt

If anyone is in the Webster, TX area, the Nordstrom Rack on Bay Area has an altered/refinished Burberry scarf for $160. There's a barely noticeable tear but it seems like a good price.


----------



## lms910

chpvtt said:


> If anyone is in the Webster, TX area, the Nordstrom Rack on Bay Area has an altered/refinished Burberry scarf for $160. There's a barely noticeable tear but it seems like a good price.




How is this rack in general? I live inside the loop so never made it down there but heading to Galveston in a coulple weeks and wanted to stop there.


----------



## chpvtt

imho, it sucks. i haven't come across anything that other TPFers find at their rack. The designer shoe selection mostly contains Coach and Tory Burch, but you'll get a few Stuart Weizman and Ferragamos there once in awhile. 

I was surprised the Burberry scarf was there because I haven't seen anything worth purchasing the past few times I've been there. I dont't think you would be missing anything if you end up not dropping by.


----------



## Michelle1x

I haven't seen any blowout deals on anything lately.
Surprising because from what I remember from last year, this is when the really good deals start.  Maybe its a little early.


----------



## gquinn

Saw these pretty Miu Miu and Jimmy Choo at Southcenter. Both are size 36 I believe.


----------



## luvpandas8

Lots of kate spade at cerritos location


----------



## applecidered

I was told that the next CTR starts next Thursday. I stopped by Friday night to return a couple items and picked up some clearance items to PA. Nothing remarkable but did find a pair of Allen Edmonds for the husband red tagged at $150 so $112.50 after PA.

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...derby-extra-wide-width-available?color=BLACK#

Also found a Nordstrom red cashmere muffler for $30 so $22.50 after PA. I think those run for $98.


----------



## Michelle1x

applecidered said:


> I was told that the next CTR starts next Thursday. I stopped by Friday night to return a couple items and picked up some clearance items to PA. Nothing remarkable but did find a pair of Allen Edmonds for the husband red tagged at $150 so $112.50 after PA.
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...derby-extra-wide-width-available?color=BLACK#
> 
> Also found a Nordstrom red cashmere muffler for $30 so $22.50 after PA. I think those run for $98.



Really?  The Nordstrom visa site says CTR starts 3/23, so no PAs yet
maybe they moved it up?


----------



## gquinn

Michelle1x said:


> Really?  The Nordstrom visa site says CTR starts 3/23, so no PAs yet
> 
> maybe they moved it up?




Could someone kindly confirm this? It said 3/22 last time I checked a week ago


----------



## deathcookie

gquinn said:


> Could someone kindly confirm this? It said 3/22 last time I checked a week ago


my nordstrom visa page says 3/23 too.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

ask on their facebook page.


----------



## Leto

gquinn said:


> Could someone kindly confirm this? It said 3/22 last time I checked a week ago




3/22-3/26 triple points, clear the rack 3/23-3/26


----------



## Leto

Leto said:


> 3/22-3/26 triple points, clear the rack 3/23-3/26




Also, I heard they will be closed on Easter Sunday


----------



## kathydep

applecidered said:


> I was told that the next CTR starts next Thursday. I stopped by Friday night to return a couple items and picked up some clearance items to PA. Nothing remarkable but did find a pair of Allen Edmonds for the husband red tagged at $150 so $112.50 after PA.
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...derby-extra-wide-width-available?color=BLACK#
> 
> Also found a Nordstrom red cashmere muffler for $30 so $22.50 after PA. I think those run for $98.



Does your Rack allow you to PA more than 7 days?


----------



## Cthai

I was told clear the rack start on the 22nd


----------



## Leto

cthai said:


> i was told clear the rack start on the 22nd


----------



## JNH14

I asked yesterday at the Perimeter Rack in Atlanta and the SA confirmed that they are no longer going to do price adjustments due to so many buyers coming in ahead of the sale and buying the best things early...so watch your purchases if you're hoping to do PA's!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

JNH14 said:


> I asked yesterday at the Perimeter Rack in Atlanta and the SA confirmed that they are no longer going to do price adjustments due to so many buyers coming in ahead of the sale and buying the best things early...so watch your purchases if you're hoping to do PA's!




I never go to Perimeter for PA. They didn't want to do a PA for me last year. Even the manager said it was against policy and when I pointed to the policy on the receipt he claimed he would make an exception. Never had an issue at Buckhead. In fact the SA's there have told me to come back and get a PA.


----------



## kathydep

Leto said:


> View attachment 3301108



None in April?! &#128542;


----------



## Pao9

Hi ladies, I know the app no longer works, do any of you know if there is a replacement? I feel so sad without it!!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Pao9 said:


> Hi ladies, I know the app no longer works, do any of you know if there is a replacement? I feel so sad without it!!!




According to the rumor mill, stores may be getting price checkers (similar to Target, Walmart).


----------



## Leto

peacelovesequin said:


> According to the rumor mill, stores may be getting price checkers (similar to Target, Walmart).




I would take that! I would prefer an app to price check with my phone again but this works too.


----------



## CNNLOV

Hello Ladies, 


Just wanted to post some of my finds this weekend at my local Rack. 


Sigerson Morrison Gisa bootie (Red Tag 149.96)
Jimmy Choo Priory Wedge (Red Tag 137.50) 


I was in the store pretty late on Sunday so they should still be available. Both are 7.5. Too bad not my size.


----------



## applecidered

Weird, maybe that particular SA got her days wrong. Oh well I guess I'll do some returning...


----------



## sparksfly




----------



## potomacng

Hi Ladies,
Which Rack in the Bay Area has the best goodies?  I've been to the one on Auto Mall Pkwy but they only have mostly Tory Burch shoes and not much else.
TIA.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

potomacng said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Which Rack in the Bay Area has the best goodies?  I've been to the one on Auto Mall Pkwy but they only have mostly Tory Burch shoes and not much else.
> TIA.


redwood city


----------



## mharri20

Shinz said:


> I used to go to Last Chance frequently but I've stopped going as much when they increased their prices. Last weekend, all the keds were 34.97 at last chance. The same keds were 34.97 at the rack before they got red-tagged, and then they were even cheaper, and at rack they're brand new shoes! LC has raised prices significantly. Once in a while they'll have some great deals sneak through, like aquatalia wedges for $30 or Cole Haan flats for $25, but lately it's been pretty difficult to snag those deals before the resellers get there. A broken Marc By Marc Jacobs bracelet can be around $25. It's worth a trip if you want to experience it, but don't expect anything amazing.
> 
> And a while back, a few of you had asked me about resellers and how they operate but I got busy with school and forgot to follow up. Sorry about that! A friend of my sister's is a Nordstrom rack and last chance reseller. She was a student then and still is a student, so she didn't have an income and reselling was her "job". Her husband does work but I don't know much about him other than he helps her find merchandise in LC and rack. She marks everything up significantly, and tried to sell stuff to my sister, who thankfully knew better. This girl got help from folks who work at Rack and LC. There was a guy at LC who worked there who would tip her off when good stuff came in and she would be there first thing in the morning and snatch them up. She had similar snitches at the racks in AZ as well. Most of her contacts at rack would tip her off and she's call in to have the merchandise put on hold for her, after which she'd buy it. Her business has slowed down because of school becoming more intense but also because rack and LC have raised their prices so significantly.
> 
> I don't know if this is how every reseller does their dirty work, but I find it interesting how much effort she put into this stuff.



I used to shop at LC a lot as well (I would probably recognize you haha), but now it's hardly worth it. I moved away a couple years ago, and now when I go back to visit friends, it's just a completely different place. I used to get Equipment tops for $6, Vince for $15, leather pants for $15-$50....crazy good deals, although you had to hunt for them and spend a lot of time there. Now, it's like the only thing anyone can afford is Tophop. The prices are on par with the rack, and for worn-out clothes that you can't return. The only things semi-worth buying are handbags and shoes if you can find them in good condition, but the resellers are INSANE about that now since it's the only thing they can profit on.

You're right though, a lot of the resellers get inside information. It drove me nuts while I was there. I saw a gal once go straight to shoes and pick up 5 pairs of Louboutins from the back of the bottom shelf where someone had hid them for her. 

I still go when I get the chance, but I go in with very low expectations. It's sad how it has changed!


----------



## stephsworld

sweetgirlblog said:


> redwood city



there's a nordstrom rack in redwood city? i had no idea about this.


----------



## Michelle1x

stephsworld said:


> there's a nordstrom rack in redwood city? i had no idea about this.



she probably means East Palo Alto (aka Ravenswood)- which is a pretty good Rack.
I think the SF locations are a little better though esp for handbags.  I never have found *any* great handbags in Palo Alto- has anyone else?


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Yeah I agree the Palo Alto rack is the best! The one is Hayward is pretty disorganized, I never find anything good there. The ones in s.f are both good too. Rack in Dublin isn't very good as they don't get any high end designer bags or shoes at all. Fremont one is the same as dublin.


----------



## pcil

Michelle1x said:


> she probably means East Palo Alto (aka Ravenswood)- which is a pretty good Rack.
> I think the SF locations are a little better though esp for handbags.  I never have found *any* great handbags in Palo Alto- has anyone else?



I found PS1 bags from there, but that's about it. I saw some Chloe and Valentino bags, but not W/R so it's only about 30-40% retail.


----------



## potomacng

ilovemykiddos said:


> Yeah I agree the Palo Alto rack is the best! The one is Hayward is pretty disorganized, I never find anything good there. The ones in s.f are both good too. Rack in Dublin isn't very good as they don't get any high end designer bags or shoes at all. Fremont one is the same as dublin.



you mean Rack in Coma as for the ones in SF?
I live near Hayward and stopped going there for several years now, I agreed that one and the one in Saratoga are very disorganized.


----------



## Michelle1x

Westgate - which is pretty far South Bay - is a bit of a hidden gem.  It was one of the orignal racks and you can find some good things there.


----------



## gquinn

Ok so ever since it was confirmed that Nordstrom price matches NR, I tried it today and I ended up getting these gorgeous Sophia Webster Delphine sandals for only $199!!

Please note they are very strict on the item being the same size and color though. 

Photo from Instagram:


----------



## sweetgirlblog

ilovemykiddos said:


> Yeah I agree the Palo Alto rack is the best! The one is Hayward is pretty disorganized, I never find anything good there. The ones in s.f are both good too. Rack in Dublin isn't very good as they don't get any high end designer bags or shoes at all. Fremont one is the same as dublin.


yes, my mistake. It will be east palo alto.


----------



## pinkfeet

Leto said:


> Also, I heard they will be closed on Easter Sunday



Just about everything is closed Easter. Starbucks is open, some restaurants and gas stations.


----------



## olalahia

gquinn said:


> Ok so ever since it was confirmed that Nordstrom price matches NR, I tried it today and I ended up getting these gorgeous Sophia Webster Delphine sandals for only $199!!
> 
> Please note they are very strict on the item being the same size and color though.
> 
> Photo from Instagram:
> 
> View attachment 3302041




Love them!!


----------



## krissa

gquinn said:


> Ok so ever since it was confirmed that Nordstrom price matches NR, I tried it today and I ended up getting these gorgeous Sophia Webster Delphine sandals for only $199!!
> 
> Please note they are very strict on the item being the same size and color though.
> 
> Photo from Instagram:
> 
> View attachment 3302041




How does that work? Is it in store?


----------



## gquinn

olalahia said:


> Love them!!



Thanks!



krissa said:


> How does that work? Is it in store?



I called the number for price matching on Nordstrom.com and gave them the item number from their website and then I gave them the Rack SKU to cross reference. 

I think it would be just as easy in store if they had the item in stock. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## vt2159

gquinn said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I called the number for price matching on Nordstrom.com and gave them the item number from their website and then I gave them the Rack SKU to cross reference.
> 
> I think it would be just as easy in store if they had the item in stock.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Wow, how awesome!  I tried to price match a couple of jackets I found in a Nordstrom store using the Rack app, but the department manager says they do not price match to the Rack.  Maybe I will try the online route next time if I do see something and have the Rack item in hand!


----------



## tastangan

I will be in San Francisco later this week. Is there any Rack worth going to in the city area? I'm not into shoes (though I don't mind looking) but am hoping to find deals on bags and clothes.


----------



## magdalana

I found a pair of Frye's in my size at my rack for $56 bucks. Best score ever there!


----------



## kema042290

gquinn said:


> Ok so ever since it was confirmed that Nordstrom price matches NR, I tried it today and I ended up getting these gorgeous Sophia Webster Delphine sandals for only $199!!
> 
> Please note they are very strict on the item being the same size and color though.
> 
> Photo from Instagram:
> 
> View attachment 3302041



Call me terrible, but if I see something I want in a size I don't fit or color I don't want. I usually buy it in the color/size that doesn't fit and then exchange it for what I really want. I usually do it with items on Amazon that aren't in my size tho.

Any good NR in San Antonino?


----------



## Mininana

kema042290 said:


> Call me terrible, but if I see something I want in a size I don't fit or color I don't want. I usually buy it in the color/size that doesn't fit and then exchange it for what I really want. I usually do it with items on Amazon that aren't in my size tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Any good NR in San Antonino?




Could you explain this a bit further? Thanks!!


----------



## gquinn

kema042290 said:


> Call me terrible, but if I see something I want in a size I don't fit or color I don't want. I usually buy it in the color/size that doesn't fit and then exchange it for what I really want. I usually do it with items on Amazon that aren't in my size tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Any good NR in San Antonino?




You do this at Nordstrom or Nordstrom Rack?


----------



## kema042290

Mininana said:


> Could you explain this a bit further? Thanks!!



I just pricematch in the size available if they don't have it in my size. When it comes I either fill out the back to exchange or chat online to rebuy at the price I paid in the correct size/color (if I'm returning in a NR). I've never lived near a Nordstrom, so I'm guessing you probably could exchange in store if the store stocked the item. 

It's pretty easy.


----------



## kema042290

gquinn said:


> You do this at Nordstrom or Nordstrom Rack?



I do it at Nordstrom. I've never tried to price-match NR prices I don't really look at other sizes. I usually just price match Amazon, Net-a-porter,etc prices.


----------



## gquinn

kema042290 said:


> I do it at Nordstrom. I've never tried to price-match NR prices I don't really look at other sizes. I usually just price match Amazon, Net-a-porter,etc prices.




Ah I see. For me, this is a big deal to price match specifically with NR because that is where you could usually find the best prices for Chanel (shoes), Louboutin, Valentino, etc. IF you can find it.


----------



## bagnshoe

Bought this marc Jacobs natasha . Not sure whether or not to keep or return. $206 tax included . Good deal?


----------



## gquinn

bagnshoe said:


> Bought this marc Jacobs natasha . Not sure whether or not to keep or return. $206 tax included . Good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303062




That seems a bit pricey in NR terms BUT if you will get a lot of use out of it and if you've always wanted it, then it's a keeper. 

It's definitely a great color though!


----------



## bagnshoe

gquinn said:


> That seems a bit pricey in NR terms BUT if you will get a lot of use out of it and if you've always wanted it, then it's a keeper.
> 
> It's definitely a great color though!




Oh really? How much is it normally at NR? This is last one that I saw at NR. I do love the crossbody option though but not too sure about the price so that's why I'm still deciding [emoji16]


----------



## gquinn

bagnshoe said:


> Oh really? How much is it normally at NR? This is last one that I saw at NR. I do love the crossbody option though but not too sure about the price so that's why I'm still deciding [emoji16]




I've seen that style among others that were red-tagged and well under $200. Also, to put it in perspective, I've bought Marc Jacobs (not Marc by Marc Jacobs) and Chloe bags in the last year and those ranged from $89-$180. I even just bought a Saint Laurent tote which was about $240.

Again, if you can get daily use out of it, it may well be worth it. 

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

I found a pair of Barbour rain boots for $23.80 today. I can't wait to wear them.


----------



## bagnshoe

gquinn said:


> I've seen that style among others that were red-tagged and well under $200. Also, to put it in perspective, I've bought Marc Jacobs (not Marc by Marc Jacobs) and Chloe bags in the last year and those ranged from $89-$180. I even just bought a Saint Laurent tote which was about $240.
> 
> Again, if you can get daily use out of it, it may well be worth it.
> 
> Good luck on your decision.




Thanks! Maybe it's not such a good deal if you saw style red tagged and well under $200. I still have 90 days to think it over lol .


----------



## Michelle1x

bagnshoe said:


> Bought this marc Jacobs natasha . Not sure whether or not to keep or return. $206 tax included . Good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303062



See if you can find another one or rebuy tomorrow because starting tomorrow you can price adjust 25% off (assuming it is red or blue tag).


----------



## bagnshoe

Michelle1x said:


> See if you can find another one or rebuy tomorrow because starting tomorrow you can price adjust 25% off (assuming it is red or blue tag).




It's assorted tag though . You think it will qualify for 7 days PA?


----------



## Michelle1x

bagnshoe said:


> It's assorted tag though . You think it will qualify for 7 days PA?



it will if there is even a tiny amt of blue or red on the tag.  Like if the assorted tag has a blue bar at the bottom, it will qualify for PA.  But if it is all white- then no.

You'll have to figure out a way to return and rebuy starting tomorrow if you want a PA- they usually will let you return and rebuy to put it on another card, something like that.  But you can't just go to the register and say you want to be eligible for a CTR PA, and need to rebuy for that purpose- they won't let you do that.

I'm a fan of the MbMJ bucket bags like that.  They are simple and hold A TON.  They are deceptively large bags.


----------



## bagnshoe

Michelle1x said:


> it will if there is even a tiny amt of blue or red on the tag.  Like if the assorted tag has a blue bar at the bottom, it will qualify for PA.  But if it is all white- then no.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to figure out a way to return and rebuy starting tomorrow if you want a PA- they usually will let you return and rebuy to put it on another card, something like that.  But you can't just go to the register and say you want to be eligible for a CTR PA, and need to rebuy for that purpose- they won't let you do that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fan of the MbMJ bucket bags like that.  They are simple and hold A TON.  They are deceptively large bags.




Thanks for letting me know. Mine has the blue bar to the side . Does that qualify for PA. If so , hopefully they will allow me to return and rebuy as this is my first time doing so.


----------



## wis3ly

kema042290 said:


> I just pricematch in the size available if they don't have it in my size. When it comes I either fill out the back to exchange or chat online to rebuy at the price I paid in the correct size/color (if I'm returning in a NR). I've never lived near a Nordstrom, so I'm guessing you probably could exchange in store if the store stocked the item.
> 
> It's pretty easy.



Very surprised you are able to do this. I tried with a pair of Hunter boots a while back and they would not honor the matched price if I exchanged to another color. Tried both online chat and in store.


----------



## tickedoffchick

bagnshoe said:


> Bought this marc Jacobs natasha . Not sure whether or not to keep or return. $206 tax included . Good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303062


Regular price for that style is $388 I believe. It's the older style of the Natasha (the newer ones have different hardware). It's a great daily driver of a bag, and if it's in good condition, I'd say keep it. You never know when you'll come across another one.


----------



## RackFanatic

Found this Clarisonic Pedi set yesterday for $49.97. It retailed for over $200 and still on Net-A-Porter at full price. The set also came with a bonus three Essie nail shades which alone would've retailed for $24. I've wanted this for a long time but never wanted to spend the $$$ so I'm excited to try it out. I attached a copy of my e-receipt with the sku for those interested in searching.


----------



## krissa

RackFanatic said:


> Found this Clarisonic Pedi set yesterday for $49.97. It retailed for over $200 and still on Net-A-Porter at full price. The set also came with a bonus three Essie nail shades which alone would've retailed for $24. I've wanted this for a long time but never wanted to spend the $$$ so I'm excited to try it out. I attached a copy of my e-receipt with the sku for those interested in searching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303361
> View attachment 3303362




Dangerous. So tempting.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Found this ps1 tiny fringe over the weekend while visiting FL. Had my sister purchase it for me today and will have her price adjust because it'll come out cheaper even with shipping ( IL taxes are brutal). It'll end up being around $400 total. Would you guys consider that a good deal? I paid less for the ps1 satchel at the rack so I'm debating. It's really cute though, I love tiny bags!


----------



## hellokimmiee

RackFanatic said:


> Found this Clarisonic Pedi set yesterday for $49.97. It retailed for over $200 and still on Net-A-Porter at full price. The set also came with a bonus three Essie nail shades which alone would've retailed for $24. I've wanted this for a long time but never wanted to spend the $$$ so I'm excited to try it out. I attached a copy of my e-receipt with the sku for those interested in searching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303361
> View attachment 3303362




Amazing deal! If I wasn't so lazy I'd jump on this [emoji23]


----------



## tastangan

bagnshoe said:


> Bought this marc Jacobs natasha . Not sure whether or not to keep or return. $206 tax included . Good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303062



I would say keep it if you like it and it's in good condition. The MbMJ line has been discontinued so you may not find another one like this down the road. I thought I have seen a Natasha at my Rack before for more.

But if you decide to return, let me know.


----------



## tastangan

tastangan said:


> I will be in San Francisco later this week. Is there any Rack worth going to in the city area? I'm not into shoes (though I don't mind looking) but am hoping to find deals on bags and clothes.



Anyone?


----------



## gquinn

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 3303515
> 
> View attachment 3303516
> 
> 
> Found this ps1 tiny fringe over the weekend while visiting FL. Had my sister purchase it for me today and will have her price adjust because it'll come out cheaper even with shipping ( IL taxes are brutal). It'll end up being around $400 total. Would you guys consider that a good deal? I paid less for the ps1 satchel at the rack so I'm debating. It's really cute though, I love tiny bags!




I love this! I have a black without the fringe that was a bit less but I still think yours is worth it. If you decide not to keep, please let me know


----------



## pecknnibble

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 3303515
> 
> View attachment 3303516
> 
> 
> Found this ps1 tiny fringe over the weekend while visiting FL. Had my sister purchase it for me today and will have her price adjust because it'll come out cheaper even with shipping ( IL taxes are brutal). It'll end up being around $400 total. Would you guys consider that a good deal? I paid less for the ps1 satchel at the rack so I'm debating. It's really cute though, I love tiny bags!




I like it! I just picked up one as well (except it's W&R and pricier). It's casual and can be an everyday bag. I prefer the PS1 but can never find one! How did you find it for cheaper than this pouch? [emoji13] 

Also, do you mind PMing me the SKU? Maybe I can find a non-W&R one. Thanks!


----------



## yakusoku.af

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 3303515
> 
> View attachment 3303516
> 
> 
> Found this ps1 tiny fringe over the weekend while visiting FL. Had my sister purchase it for me today and will have her price adjust because it'll come out cheaper even with shipping ( IL taxes are brutal). It'll end up being around $400 total. Would you guys consider that a good deal? I paid less for the ps1 satchel at the rack so I'm debating. It's really cute though, I love tiny bags!




I found my blue PS1 Tiny 3 days after a CTR ended lol it was $499.99 red tag. I would have loved to get the extra 25% off but I thought $500 was still a good deal and I kept it. Plus they didn't have any in stock when I tried to do a search and send during the next CTR.


----------



## hellokimmiee

gquinn said:


> I love this! I have a black without the fringe that was a bit less but I still think yours is worth it. If you decide not to keep, please let me know




Thank you, will do.



pecknnibble said:


> I like it! I just picked up one as well (except it's W&R and pricier). It's casual and can be an everyday bag. I prefer the PS1 but can never find one! How did you find it for cheaper than this pouch? [emoji13]
> 
> Also, do you mind PMing me the SKU? Maybe I can find a non-W&R one. Thanks!




PMed you. 

I've been finding really good deals lately but I practically live at the Rack. It's all about being at the right place at the right time. I think the PS1 was a return or a transfer because it was red tagged twice but I had never seen it before at the particular rack I purchased it at. 

I'm still waiting to find some rock studs or Chanel at the Rack. A girl can dream.



yakusoku.af said:


> I found my blue PS1 Tiny 3 days after a CTR ended lol it was $499.99 red tag. I would have loved to get the extra 25% off but I thought $500 was still a good deal and I kept it. Plus they didn't have any in stock when I tried to do a search and send during the next CTR.




Oh, that would kill me! It must've been a good deal though if it didn't make it to the next CTR. I'm sure it's a lovely bag [emoji4]


----------



## paula3boys

bagnshoe said:


> Bought this marc Jacobs natasha . Not sure whether or not to keep or return. $206 tax included . Good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303062




It's still a deal. Go off if you will use it often and if it's in your price range. I have the newer style and got it on sale at $192 and change after tax when Nordstrom discounted it a good amount at the end of this color's season. I haven't seen these at my NR so went for it as I loved the color and style


----------



## deathcookie

Found an AMQ leopard print demanta clutch for $124.  With PA will be under $100...


----------



## pcil

tastangan said:


> Anyone?



Both racks in the city have a lot of branded clothings(herve, st john, balenciaga, versace, etc). Some has red/blue tags and some white tags.


----------



## pecknnibble

CL Spiked Electropump size 35 - $299 (red-tagged)


----------



## pecknnibble

PS courier crossbody red. Great condition. Missing dustbag but has authenticity card.


----------



## pcil

pecknnibble said:


> PS courier crossbody red. Great condition. Missing dustbag but has authenticity card.
> 
> View attachment 3303704
> View attachment 3303705



LOVE this!


----------



## tastangan

pcil said:


> Both racks in the city have a lot of branded clothings(herve, st john, balenciaga, versace, etc). Some has red/blue tags and some white tags.



Thanks. How's the selection of bags?


----------



## Mia0102

I got this one from NR at around $80.


----------



## krissa

pecknnibble said:


> CL Spiked Electropump size 35 - $299 (red-tagged)
> View attachment 3303650
> View attachment 3303652




What store? Or did you buy?


----------



## Mia0102

bagnshoe said:


> Bought this marc Jacobs natasha . Not sure whether or not to keep or return. $206 tax included . Good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303062




I got the same bag from NR at Round $80.


----------



## Mininana

kema042290 said:


> I just pricematch in the size available if they don't have it in my size. When it comes I either fill out the back to exchange or chat online to rebuy at the price I paid in the correct size/color (if I'm returning in a NR). I've never lived near a Nordstrom, so I'm guessing you probably could exchange in store if the store stocked the item.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty easy.




Thank you!!!!


----------



## bagnshoe

tastangan said:


> I would say keep it if you like it and it's in good condition. The MbMJ line has been discontinued so you may not find another one like this down the road. I thought I have seen a Natasha at my Rack before for more.
> 
> 
> 
> But if you decide to return, let me know.



 Thanks for your input.Yea I have 90 days to think it over 



paula3boys said:


> It's still a deal. Go off if you will use it often and if it's in your price range. I have the newer style and got it on sale at $192 and change after tax when Nordstrom discounted it a good amount at the end of this color's season. I haven't seen these at my NR so went for it as I loved the color and style



Thanks for your advise. How'd you like it so far? Do you use it a lot?



Mia0102 said:


> I got the same bag from NR at Round $80.



Oh really ? When and where was that ? Such a good deal than mine since I'm paying $206 tax included 



tickedoffchick said:


> Regular price for that style is $388 I believe. It's the older style of the Natasha (the newer ones have different hardware). It's a great daily driver of a bag, and if it's in good condition, I'd say keep it. You never know when you'll come across another one.




Yea you got a valid point there . This style don't really come up that often at NR so that's why I grabbed it before thinking since there is still 90 days return window


----------



## bagnshoe

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 3303515
> 
> View attachment 3303516
> 
> 
> Found this ps1 tiny fringe over the weekend while visiting FL. Had my sister purchase it for me today and will have her price adjust because it'll come out cheaper even with shipping ( IL taxes are brutal). It'll end up being around $400 total. Would you guys consider that a good deal? I paid less for the ps1 satchel at the rack so I'm debating. It's really cute though, I love tiny bags!




This looks cute as a crossbody . Love the color and it's such a good deal . My NR never has nothing like this just tory burch , Michael kors and kate spade. If this PS bag was in my rack, I would have snagged it up in a heartbeat [emoji1]


----------



## meowmix318

pecknnibble said:


> CL Spiked Electropump size 35 - $299 (red-tagged)
> View attachment 3303650
> View attachment 3303652




Wow what a great deal!


----------



## Michelle1x

Today I got a Marc Jacobs Vera crossbody for $198 (so about $150 after PA).  Retail $798.

I'm seeing a few Marc Jacobs bags for slightly over $200- maybe they are refreshing the inventory.  But I have to say, some of his more recent styles don't do too much for me.  Trying to decide whether to keep the Vera.


----------



## Michelle1x

tastangan said:


> Thanks. How's the selection of bags?



OK so I would say this isn't a *great* time to find super bargains in the SF bay area racks.  They loaded up the designer racks in the last month or so after the designer cleanout at the mainline store.  But most of the designer items in the racks are still pretty expensive.  You have to wait another month to see the really deep markdowns on many items.

For example there are som Gucci and Valentino sweaters for $899 red tag at the SF racks now.  After PA these are a few hundred less than you can get at the regular store during sale.  Also there is a Gucci coat for $999.  A lot of the St John jackets that I like are $599.  But if you wait another month, lots of those get marked down to $300 and at the next CTR those items are around $150.  Of course everything is way picked over by then.


----------



## Michelle1x

I saw some of those clairsonic pedi boxes that were mentioned above for $49.  Pretty good deal, unfortunately not red tagged though.  But they are available in a few racks in bay area


----------



## pecknnibble

krissa said:


> What store? Or did you buy?



Sorry, I already gave out the location. And no, they were way too small for me. I wish I had smaller feet. Seems like I always find designer shoes that are too small or too big!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu








Gucci Jewelry, the price tags I could see were around $160-$180


----------



## leesibeth

My finds today.  Usually my Rack has a terrible selection of high end stuff.  The Pucci is going back.  . I'm too short for it.  It's size 38 if someone wants me to hold it for them DM me if interested.
Found Valentino Red sailor jeans for 29.90
The PS dress  rang up for under 40.  Hot dang!!


----------



## leesibeth

The PS dress


----------



## paula3boys

bagnshoe said:


> Thanks for your advise. How'd you like it so far? Do you use it a lot?




I do like it a lot. It is comfortable to wear and the leather is so nice. I got it in the red canyon color. I like how it has the zipper in the flap or you have the main compartment. I put my wallet in the zipped section for a little more security and put my wristlets and phone in the snapped section to get to quickly. I wore it a lot this Fall/Winter. I am going to probably break out other colors for Spring, so won't wear it as much


----------



## pecknnibble

leesibeth said:


> The PS dress




Wow great finds! Love the PS!


----------



## Dahls

leesibeth said:


> My finds today.  Usually my Rack has a terrible selection of high end stuff.  The Pucci is going back.  . I'm too short for it.  It's size 38 if someone wants me to hold it for them DM me if interested.
> Found Valentino Red sailor jeans for 29.90
> The PS dress  rang up for under 40.  Hot dang!!



Love these dresses! How much is the Pucci?


----------



## leesibeth

Dahls said:


> Love these dresses! How much is the Pucci?



It's red tagged at 296.25.


----------



## tastangan

Michelle1x said:


> OK so I would say this isn't a *great* time to find super bargains in the SF bay area racks.  They loaded up the designer racks in the last month or so after the designer cleanout at the mainline store.  But most of the designer items in the racks are still pretty expensive.  You have to wait another month to see the really deep markdowns on many items.
> 
> For example there are som Gucci and Valentino sweaters for $899 red tag at the SF racks now.  After PA these are a few hundred less than you can get at the regular store during sale.  Also there is a Gucci coat for $999.  A lot of the St John jackets that I like are $599.  But if you wait another month, lots of those get marked down to $300 and at the next CTR those items are around $150.  Of course everything is way picked over by then.



Thanks! I'll check it out anyway if I have the time


----------



## Tiffyhalim

I bought a top 2 weeks ago and just found out that there would be CTR next week. I know I cant get a price adjustment, but how about if I return and buy it in the same time? Will i get the 25 off?


----------



## Tiffyhalim

I havent wear it so i still have the tags and receipt on


----------



## pecknnibble

Tiffyhalim said:


> I bought a top 2 weeks ago and just found out that there would be CTR next week. I know I cant get a price adjustment, but how about if I return and buy it in the same time? Will i get the 25 off?




They don't usually allow that. The item has to go back on the floor before you can repurchase, and in that case, someone else may snatch it up before you.  If you don't care about it too much, you can risk it but otherwise I'd just keep it. I bought a purse a couple weeks ago and with CTR, I'd save more than $100 but I don't want to risk someone else buying it so I'm just gonna keep it.


----------



## Leto

pecknnibble said:


> They don't usually allow that. The item has to go back on the floor before you can repurchase, and in that case, someone else may snatch it up before you.  If you don't care about it too much, you can risk it but otherwise I'd just keep it. I bought a purse a couple weeks ago and with CTR, I'd save more than $100 but I don't want to risk someone else buying it so I'm just gonna keep it.




The only other reason they would let you repurchase is if you put it in a different card. You can at least ask, it won't hurt!


----------



## Leto

Ladies, did you see any colored worn and refinished tags? Or maybe they have a red sales sticker added to it? I wonder as I have seen only the white w/r tags. I just bought a Burberry bag and while it was already a great deal at 70% off I wouldn't mind getting another 25% off. [emoji57]


----------



## lulublue717

Looks like they are changing to all white tags for nqc meaning no additional 25% unless they mark it down and put red tag on. I am so sick of nordstrom how they change policies. .ect..


----------



## deathcookie

In the last week almost all the W&R tags I saw were white. I found one that was an original white tag and then had a red clearance sticker on it.


----------



## Leto

deathcookie said:


> In the last week almost all the W&R tags I saw were white. I found one that was an original white tag and then had a red clearance sticker on it.




I wonder if I should bring my bag in and ask if there should be a red sticker on there.... I mean how would I know? I wonder if some bags come in with the red sticker on top of it or if the store adds it? I've seen tags before where they just added a red sticker to it but the price didn't change, it only made it eligible for clear the rack.


----------



## ylime

Leto said:


> The only other reason they would let you repurchase is if you put it in a different card. You can at least ask, it won't hurt!




My store will only allow me to repurchase on another card if it's within 7 days of the purchase.


----------



## bagnshoe

Do you know if PA needs to be done on CTR or can it be done before? I bought a red tagged item today and hoping to get PA for 25% off discount. Heard CTR start on 3/23?


----------



## krissa

bagnshoe said:


> Do you know if PA needs to be done on CTR or can it be done before? I bought a red tagged item today and hoping to get PA for 25% off discount. Heard CTR start on 3/23?




Adjustments can be done earlier than Wednesday. I think that's the 23rd.


----------



## bagnshoe

krissa said:


> Adjustments can be done earlier than Wednesday. I think that's the 23rd.




Thanks. Do they price adjust if I bring it tomorrow since I just bought it today?


----------



## krissa

bagnshoe said:


> Thanks. Do they price adjust if I bring it tomorrow since I just bought it today?




Sorry, I meant to say can't be fine before Wednesday. Damn iPhone.


----------



## bagnshoe

krissa said:


> Sorry, I meant to say can't be fine before Wednesday. Damn iPhone.




Oh I c. It has to be done on the day of CTR. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## a510g

Got this Marc Jacobs Venetia for 260 (including tax today). It was red tagged for ~480 but I thought I recalled someone posting on here that it was less, though scrolling back I can no longer find the post. The strange thing is that I asked an SA to scan it using her mobile, it came up as 230, but when I went to the register to check out the original red tagged price of 480 came up when they scanned the tag. Luckily they honored the lower price!! Has this ever happened to anyone else? 

I'm hoping to get it price adjusted next week, but not sure if I will run into more scanning problems...


----------



## intrigue

Has anybody been able to confirm if blue tags will be included for CTR?


----------



## hellokimmiee

intrigue said:


> Has anybody been able to confirm if blue tags will be included for CTR?




My SA today said blue tags would be included


----------



## intrigue

hellokimmiee said:


> My SA today said blue tags would be included




Thanks!


----------



## Leto

a510g said:


> Got this Marc Jacobs Venetia for 260 (including tax today). It was red tagged for ~480 but I thought I recalled someone posting on here that it was less, though scrolling back I can no longer find the post. The strange thing is that I asked an SA to scan it using her mobile, it came up as 230, but when I went to the register to check out the original red tagged price of 480 came up when they scanned the tag. Luckily they honored the lower price!! Has this ever happened to anyone else?
> 
> I'm hoping to get it price adjusted next week, but not sure if I will run into more scanning problems...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305628
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305634
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305629




This happened with a pair of boots. I also asked an associate to scan it and it came out at a lowered price than with the register. But they also honored the lower price. You might think that the mobile and the register use the same system so I'm surprised this is even possible.


----------



## silk7

a510g said:


> Got this Marc Jacobs Venetia for 260 (including tax today). It was red tagged for ~480 but I thought I recalled someone posting on here that it was less, though scrolling back I can no longer find the post. The strange thing is that I asked an SA to scan it using her mobile, it came up as 230, but when I went to the register to check out the original red tagged price of 480 came up when they scanned the tag. Luckily they honored the lower price!! Has this ever happened to anyone else?
> 
> I'm hoping to get it price adjusted next week, but not sure if I will run into more scanning problems...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305628
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305634
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305629




Because you purchased it as a clearance price it would count for CTR PA. I would definitely go and ask for it. Just because the bag wasn't ticketed correctly doesn't mean they shouldn't honor the additional discount! Worth a try


----------



## kema042290

RackFanatic said:


> Found this Clarisonic Pedi set yesterday for $49.97. It retailed for over $200 and still on Net-A-Porter at full price. The set also came with a bonus three Essie nail shades which alone would've retailed for $24. I've wanted this for a long time but never wanted to spend the $$$ so I'm excited to try it out. I attached a copy of my e-receipt with the sku for those interested in searching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303361
> View attachment 3303362



Do you have a review? My feet are kinda rough and it honestly doesn't look like it can do much ....


----------



## kema042290

gquinn said:


> Ah I see. For me, this is a big deal to price match specifically with NR because that is where you could usually find the best prices for Chanel (shoes), Louboutin, Valentino, etc. IF you can find it.



But how can you really price match NR prices without buying the shoe from NR ... what do they do call the store. Plus, Nordstrom probably isn't going to match W/R shoes which a lot of them fall into besides Valentino.


----------



## gquinn

kema042290 said:


> But how can you really price match NR prices without buying the shoe from NR ... what do they do call the store. Plus, Nordstrom probably isn't going to match W/R shoes which a lot of them fall into besides Valentino.




As previously mentioned, I did buy the shoes from NR and they cross referenced the SKU even though it was an Asst tag. If I do find a W&R pair, I will try to get a price match but so far all the Chanel shoes I have found are brand new and some of the Louboutin are new also. (I should mention that it is rare to find current season items that both Rack and Nordstrom have in stock at the same time but it is possible.)

Again, this is why it is a big deal that Nordstrom price matches NR specifically.


----------



## vt2159

I picked up a pair of Ray-Ban Clubmaster sunglasses and these Balenciaga sunglasses for 174.97.  Someone must have hidden them since they put it on top of the turnstiles away from most people's line of vision.  I only spotted them from far away.




Then I also picked up the Chloe Marcie tote for 1,136.97 red tag.  So hopefully I will get to PA during CTR.  I was there at opening, and the bag was not there.  So they must have placed this bag out during the opening hour.


----------



## virginiaalamode

I scored this gorgeous Jason Wu dress in a size 4 yesterday, It was worn & refurbished, but had then been red tagged for $119. It's still currently on the Nordstrom website for $1,895.


----------



## krissa

virginiaalamode said:


> I scored this gorgeous Jason Wu dress in a size 4 yesterday, It was worn & refurbished, but had then been red tagged for $119. It's still currently on the Nordstrom website for $1,895.




That dress looks gorgeous.


----------



## intrigue

YSL Muse






All Saints Tote


----------



## pinkfeet

God I used to want a Muse back in the day but now it looks so dated! lol.


----------



## hellokimmiee

krissa said:


> That dress looks gorgeous.




Love this


----------



## AnnaFreud

intrigue said:


> YSL Muse
> View attachment 3306613
> 
> View attachment 3306614
> 
> 
> 
> All Saints Tote
> View attachment 3306615




Wow, a Muse?! Those have been discontinued for awhile now.


----------



## louvigilante

AnnaFreud said:


> Wow, a Muse?! Those have been discontinued for awhile now.




My guess it was a return at the full line store?


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi everyone,
I'm happy to report that I've finally scored a pair of jimmy choo pumps for $150!!!!!After CTR price they will be $112.50&#128540; Plus tax. 
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/92/45/c9/9245c90af74ab409214b701c5b426889.jpg


----------



## sparksfly

vt2159 said:


> I picked up a pair of Ray-Ban Clubmaster sunglasses and these Balenciaga sunglasses for 174.97.  Someone must have hidden them since they put it on top of the turnstiles away from most people's line of vision.  I only spotted them from far away.
> 
> View attachment 3306506
> 
> 
> Then I also picked up the Chloe Marcie tote for 1,136.97 red tag.  So hopefully I will get to PA during CTR.  I was there at opening, and the bag was not there.  So they must have placed this bag out during the opening hour.
> 
> View attachment 3306507




How much were the club masters? My moms been wanting a pair so I'd  love to locate a pair.


----------



## intrigue

AnnaFreud said:


> Wow, a Muse?! Those have been discontinued for awhile now.




I was surprised to see it!


----------



## vt2159

sparksfly said:


> How much were the club masters? My moms been wanting a pair so I'd  love to locate a pair.


They are 79.97.  I have found two (returned one and it was bought by the manager on duty) recently within the past month, so you should look whenever you are there.  It is an ASST SKU with all the other Ray-Bans.


----------



## JNH14

intrigue said:


> I was surprised to see it!


 


Did you buy it-if not-which store location?


----------



## cmm62

virginiaalamode said:


> I scored this gorgeous Jason Wu dress in a size 4 yesterday, It was worn & refurbished, but had then been red tagged for $119. It's still currently on the Nordstrom website for $1,895.




That's stunning - congrats!


----------



## vt2159

I purchased this Marc Jacobs Antonia for red tag 437.50.  It is a bigger bag than I usually carry, but seems like a cool shape.  Thoughts from anyone who has one of these?


----------



## mharri20

virginiaalamode said:


> I scored this gorgeous Jason Wu dress in a size 4 yesterday, It was worn & refurbished, but had then been red tagged for $119. It's still currently on the Nordstrom website for $1,895.



This dress is GORGEOUS! Very timeless piece too.


----------



## hellokimmiee

So excited to find these Prada boots for $300 before CTR. They're beyond adorable and are fur lined


----------



## louvigilante

vt2159 said:


> I purchased this Marc Jacobs Antonia for red tag 437.50.  It is a bigger bag than I usually carry, but seems like a cool shape.  Thoughts from anyone who has one of these?
> 
> View attachment 3307324




I have the little Antonia (actually pulled it out today) and love this bag. Seriously one of my favorites!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

hellokimmiee said:


> So excited to find these Prada boots for $300 before CTR. They're beyond adorable and are fur lined
> 
> View attachment 3307821
> 
> View attachment 3307823




Love these. Look like my size too. How do I find them in a different store with a sku?


----------



## Tiffyhalim

hellokimmiee said:


> So excited to find these Prada boots for $300 before CTR. They're beyond adorable and are fur lined
> 
> View attachment 3307821
> 
> View attachment 3307823




What size are you? Can i have the ups? Thank you [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## hellokimmiee

Sweetyqbk said:


> Love these. Look like my size too. How do I find them in a different store with a sku?




Just ask someone with a mobile to look up the sku or call your store and ask someone in the women's shoe department. It's 8055009480423. GL!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Tiffyhalim said:


> What size are you? Can i have the ups? Thank you [emoji8][emoji8]




They're a 37.5 tagged as 7. I'm usually a 7.5 and it's a perfect fit with no socks. Sku is 8055009480423


----------



## hellokimmiee

Omg you guys, I'm having a lucky day. Visited another store and was about to leave empty handed when I decided to look through one more aisle. Found these beauties on the top shelf of the clearance section! 





Also $300 before CTR.


----------



## Cthai

I was told by two different SA (2 different store) today that this will be last CTR that they will do PA on.


----------



## daisygrl

Found these AGL for $62 after PA. My first pair of this brand. A little more mature look than what I am used to but will try them for the price.


----------



## Michelle1x

Cthai said:


> I was told by two different SA (2 different store) today that this will be last CTR that they will do PA on.



!!

which location told you this?  Sometimes different stores have different policies.

This will really, really affect me.  I always shop before hand.


----------



## leisurekitty

leesibeth said:


> My finds today.  Usually my Rack has a terrible selection of high end stuff.  The Pucci is going back.  . I'm too short for it.  It's size 38 if someone wants me to hold it for them DM me if interested.
> Found Valentino Red sailor jeans for 29.90
> The PS dress  rang up for under 40.  Hot dang!!



Great Dress!! Do you know if its still available?


----------



## hellokimmiee

Michelle1x said:


> !!
> 
> 
> 
> which location told you this?  Sometimes different stores have different policies.
> 
> 
> 
> This will really, really affect me.  I always shop before hand.




Me too. Hoping this isn't the standard. I just don't get why they have the seven day policy if they won't honor it during CTR. That's pretty much the best time to use it.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

hellokimmiee said:


> Just ask someone with a mobile to look up the sku or call your store and ask someone in the women's shoe department. It's 8055009480423. GL!




Thanks love!


----------



## louvigilante

daisygrl said:


> Found these AGL for $62 after PA. My first pair of this brand. A little more mature look than what I am used to but will try them for the price.




I have them on right now! They are super comfortable. Enjoy them.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I have the small one that I got a little while back at the Rack for about $125 - less 100 notes  I brag that it's my $25 MJ LOL.

I actually did a whole blog post about the bag if you want to see more pics: http://www.lehoarder.com/2016/02/day-8-nyfw-adrienne-landau-fur-pom-poms.html









vt2159 said:


> I purchased this Marc Jacobs Antonia for red tag 437.50.  It is a bigger bag than I usually carry, but seems like a cool shape.  Thoughts from anyone who has one of these?
> 
> View attachment 3307324


----------



## tiyawna

hellokimmiee said:


> So excited to find these Prada boots for $300 before CTR. They're beyond adorable and are fur lined
> 
> View attachment 3307821
> 
> View attachment 3307823




Sooooo cute!


----------



## tiyawna

Found these items at my local NR. They were still there 30 mins ago


----------



## wis3ly

tiyawna said:


> Found these items at my local NR. They were still there 30 mins ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308169
> View attachment 3308170
> View attachment 3308171



Ah can you PM me the location? Does the Bal have a shoulder strap?


----------



## Tiffyhalim

I wanna do return a top that i bought through search and send because it was too little bit big for me and i just found the right size in the my local store. Is the shipping fee refundable? I talked to the store manager today and he said that it is not refundable [emoji26][emoji26][emoji22]


----------



## CNNLOV

Found these beauties. Too bad they weren't my size.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Tiffyhalim said:


> I wanna do return a top that i bought through search and send because it was too little bit big for me and i just found the right size in the my local store. Is the shipping fee refundable? I talked to the store manager today and he said that it is not refundable [emoji26][emoji26][emoji22]




I've returned a few search and send items. Never got the shipping fee back.


----------



## wis3ly

tiyawna said:


> Found these items at my local NR. They were still there 30 mins ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308169
> View attachment 3308170
> View attachment 3308171



Can any Bal expert chime in if this is a City or First bag? Looks like First to me but the retail price is throwing me off?

Thanks!


----------



## Michelle1x

wis3ly said:


> Can any Bal expert chime in if this is a City or First bag? Looks like First to me but the retail price is throwing me off?
> 
> Thanks!



I think its a Town.  Not a City.


----------



## Michelle1x

tiyawna said:


> Found these items at my local NR. They were still there 30 mins ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308169
> View attachment 3308170
> View attachment 3308171


PMd you although I am sure that bal is gone


----------



## olalahia

hellokimmiee said:


> So excited to find these Prada boots for $300 before CTR. They're beyond adorable and are fur lined
> 
> View attachment 3307821
> 
> View attachment 3307823




Oh my, they're so adorable!!!


----------



## wis3ly

Michelle1x said:


> PMd you although I am sure that bal is gone



Michelle I can PM you the location. I think I will pass - note it is missing the tassel on zipper. It does have shoulder strap (I called).


----------



## pcil

wis3ly said:


> Michelle I can PM you the location. I think I will pass - note it is missing the tassel on zipper. It does have shoulder strap (I called).



I'm interested in Michelle passed on it. Thanks!


----------



## hellokimmiee

CNNLOV said:


> Found these beauties. Too bad they weren't my size.




Wishing these were a 38. I love over the knee boots .


----------



## Michelle1x

I called about the Bal and gave them my name, but they said somebody else reserved it.  So I am hoping they call me back but we'll see. At any rate the bag is reserved by someone, now- either the existing buyer, me or the next person in line so thats about it for that bag.  thanks to all who posted on it


----------



## Cthai

Michelle1x said:


> !!
> 
> 
> 
> which location told you this?  Sometimes different stores have different policies.
> 
> 
> 
> This will really, really affect me.  I always shop before hand.




I was told two different stores

1) Gaithersburg MD
2) Chevy chase DC

A little sad but what can we do...


----------



## Michelle1x

Cthai said:


> I was told two different stores
> 
> 1) Gaithersburg MD
> 2) Chevy chase DC
> 
> A little sad but what can we do...



Oh bummer, that sounds legit.

Honestly with all the confusion around PAs, I was wondering how long they would last.  Rats.  This is going to affect my NR shopping for sure.


----------



## pinkfeet

I am kinda glad if they no longer do PA's.. too many people were clearing out stock pre buying TONS then doing a PA later .. I say first come first serve. Maybe now better stock will be available if its a now or never purchase. Its not full line, its the outlet.


----------



## hellokimmiee

So I can't confirm this since the racks are all closed around me but just read someone's Instagram post that said they were told by a SA that blue tags are gone, they're being phased out and replaced by the white tags we are seeing. So that's why all w&r tags are now white. 

This sucks but at least that still means there will be red tags. The majority of the stuff I buy is red tagged anyway so I'm just happy they've left us with something. 

My only thing is aren't the blue tags a recent thing? I think I read somewhere that they started two years ago? 

Either way, Nordstrom Rack needs to stop changing its policies at a whim. They should at least make an effort to communicate all these changes to their customers instead of having us finding out through SAs.


----------



## hellokimmiee

pinkfeet said:


> I am kinda glad if they no longer do PA's.. too many people were clearing out stock pre buying TONS then doing a PA later .. I say first come first serve. Maybe now better stock will be available if its a now or never purchase. Its not full line, its the outlet.




Pre buying is essentially, "first come, first serve." NR is always going to favor the people who go early and frequent a store. Yes, they buy up all the deals but that's because they got there first. 

I see where you're coming from but unless you can be there the first day of CTR at 10 a.m. when they open, I don't think you'll find the "better" inventory you're looking for. I'm sure resellers and diehards will be and will end up buying the best deals anyways.

The really great deals that come in the days before CTR will be bought up by people who'd rather have it and don't want to risk leaving it during CTR. 

I actually think the price adjustment period is an advantage because it gives you more opportunity to find stuff. New things come in everyday and with a PA you have 7 days before to look through a store (or stores) to find things. If you make it so that you can only get 25% by going the day of the CTR event, anyone who can't be there early will miss out. This CTR begins on a Wednesday, I'm sure the people who "clear out the stores" would somehow manage to make it there Wednesday morning if that's what they had to do.

I'm lucky enough to work freelance so I've been able to go to CTRs that begin on a weekday and be there by opening hours. There's always people outside waiting with me. I'll usually look around for an hour and then go to another store. By this time, the other store is already packed and I'm sure I've missed some deals. 

I can't imagine what it'll be like if CTR shopping is relegated to a few days. I'd definitely have to start strategizing on what stores to visit.


----------



## DesignerFever

hellokimmiee said:


> Pre buying is essentially, "first come, first serve." NR is always going to favor the people who go early and frequent a store. Yes, they buy up all the deals but that's because they got there first.
> 
> I see where you're coming from but unless you can be there the first day of CTR at 10 a.m. when they open, I don't think you'll find the "better" inventory you're looking for. I'm sure resellers and diehards will be and will end up buying the best deals anyways.
> 
> The really great deals that come in the days before CTR will be bought up by people who'd rather have it and don't want to risk leaving it during CTR.
> 
> I actually think the price adjustment period is an advantage because it gives you more opportunity to find stuff. New things come in everyday and with a PA you have 7 days before to look through a store (or stores) to find things. If you make it so that you can only get 25% by going the day of the CTR event, anyone who can't be there early will miss out. This CTR begins on a Wednesday, I'm sure the people who "clear out the stores" would somehow manage to make it there Wednesday morning if that's what they had to do.
> 
> I'm lucky enough to work freelance so I've been able to go to CTRs that begin on a weekday and be there by opening hours. There's always people outside waiting with me. I'll usually look around for an hour and then go to another store. By this time, the other store is already packed and I'm sure I've missed some deals.
> 
> I can't imagine what it'll be like if CTR shopping is relegated to a few days. I'd definitely have to start strategizing on what stores to visit.




Agreed! Early shopping is smart shopping. I hate the CTR crowds, and going in to PA and leave only made me love NR more. Plus it just gave me more money to buy other stuff lol


----------



## deathcookie

I think all this is happening due to the changing retail landscape.  Expect more changes to come and with absolutely no warning or announcement. We may or may not like it but we'll have to adapt.  I just filled out a survey about what I think about the Nordstrom Rewards program and I actually commented about other stuff not related to rewards hahaha...


----------



## jchen815

Found these at the Ontario mills rack

Tods purple loafers 37







Burberry rain boots 37





Ugh. I never find anything in my size. Lucky 37/7!


----------



## pecknnibble

PM for location (Burberry SOLD)


----------



## pinkfeet

Yes that's true. I don't shop on the weekends either I just can't handle the rude crowds unless it's certain stores.., but outlets ? No way. 

I just buy it when I see it ctr or no. Pa or no. I just don't have time to keep constantly going back to the store all the time. Online I can check easily. 


Is the regular store keeping pa? I'm more concerned about that. I shop more online


----------



## JNH14

hellokimmiee said:


> So I can't confirm this since the racks are all closed around me but just read someone's Instagram post that said they were told by a SA that blue tags are gone, they're being phased out and replaced by the white tags we are seeing. So that's why all w&r tags are now white.
> 
> This sucks but at least that still means there will be red tags. The majority of the stuff I buy is red tagged anyway so I'm just happy they've left us with something.
> 
> My only thing is aren't the blue tags a recent thing? I think I read somewhere that they started two years ago?
> 
> Either way, Nordstrom Rack needs to stop changing its policies at a whim. They should at least make an effort to communicate all these changes to their customers instead of having us finding out through SAs.


 
I was told the same thing in the Atlanta Racks yesterday.  Now, only the Northpoint Rack will do PA's.  Buckhead and Perimeter will not.  I THINK IT'S TIME PEOPLE START TO CALL THE RACK HEADQUARTERS AND DEMAND THAT THEY STICK WITH THE POLICY PRINTED ON THEIR RECEIPTS! THIS COULD BE A CLASS ACTION SUIT!


----------



## Leto

JNH14 said:


> I was told the same thing in the Atlanta Racks yesterday.  Now, only the Northpoint Rack will do PA's.  Buckhead and Perimeter will not.  I THINK IT'S TIME PEOPLE START TO CALL THE RACK HEADQUARTERS AND DEMAND THAT THEY STICK WITH THE POLICY PRINTED ON THEIR RECEIPTS! THIS COULD BE A CLASS ACTION SUIT!




I agree, if they don't want to do PAs they have to state that on the receipt. But who knows, maybe that will happen after CTR...
I'm curious to see if my racks will no longer do PAs.


----------



## JNH14

This is the headquarters' phone number in Seattle.  Please call and complain-nothing changes unless we consumers speak up!  They cannot have a printed policy on their receipt that they REFUSE to follow.
1-206-628-2111
I have called-please join me!


----------



## pecknnibble

Also saw these if anyone's interested. (SOLD - no more PMs please)







I held the Stella McCartney - not sure if purple is for me but it's redtagged so I'm still debating.

Also, I somehow missed a balenciaga city when I was looking around and an hour later saw someone hold it! Hoping she doesn't buy it so I can buy it [emoji13]

I did pick up a large drew satchel (white tagged). It's huge on me but I've been wanting the smaller drew for a while so I'm hoping it'll work for me. I was told even though it's altered and refinished, they won't price adjust bc it's white tagged [emoji20]


----------



## krissa

pecknnibble said:


> Also saw these if anyone's interested.
> 
> View attachment 3309004
> 
> View attachment 3309005
> View attachment 3309006
> 
> 
> I held the Stella McCartney - not sure if purple is for me but it's redtagged so I'm still debating.
> 
> Also, I somehow missed a balenciaga city when I was looking around and an hour later saw someone hold it! Hoping she doesn't buy it so I can buy it [emoji13]
> 
> I did pick up a large drew satchel (white tagged). It's huge on me but I've been wanting the smaller drew for a while so I'm hoping it'll work for me. I was told even though it's altered and refinished, they won't price adjust bc it's white tagged [emoji20]




That drew is huge! Nice find! I love my Stella, thankfully I found it in black. Take it home and mull it  over lol.


----------



## hellokimmiee

JNH14 said:


> This is the headquarters' phone number in Seattle.  Please call and complain-nothing changes unless we consumers speak up!  They cannot have a printed policy on their receipt that they REFUSE to follow.
> 1-206-628-2111
> I have called-please join me!




I plan on calling. I've already left them like 3 different emails and have had 0 response back. There's only one store in IL refusing to price adjust now but I'm not waiting for other stores to jump on the bandwagon. 

I'm willing to let the app go, even the blue tags but the PA policy is where I draw the line. They're literally getting rid of everything that makes NR special little by little.

In a few months, who knows, they may announce the end of CTR altogether or limit the frequency/lower the discount. 

I just can't understand how they think making all these changes will result in more revenue. Money has to be a factor because these changes are not consumer friendly.


----------



## kiwiaz

pecknnibble said:


> Also saw these if anyone's interested.
> 
> View attachment 3309004
> 
> View attachment 3309005
> View attachment 3309006
> 
> 
> I held the Stella McCartney - not sure if purple is for me but it's redtagged so I'm still debating.
> 
> Also, I somehow missed a balenciaga city when I was looking around and an hour later saw someone hold it! Hoping she doesn't buy it so I can buy it [emoji13]
> 
> I did pick up a large drew satchel (white tagged). It's huge on me but I've been wanting the smaller drew for a while so I'm hoping it'll work for me. I was told even though it's altered and refinished, they won't price adjust bc it's white tagged [emoji20]



pmd you. although not sure if they are still available.


----------



## buyingpig

Hi everyone, i just ordered the pandora wrislet over the phone. Anyone know if there's a way I can get PA on it? I won't have the item in hand by end of CTR I suppose.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## elevenxten

pecknnibble said:


> Also saw these if anyone's interested.
> 
> View attachment 3309004
> 
> View attachment 3309005
> View attachment 3309006
> 
> 
> I held the Stella McCartney - not sure if purple is for me but it's redtagged so I'm still debating.
> 
> Also, I somehow missed a balenciaga city when I was looking around and an hour later saw someone hold it! Hoping she doesn't buy it so I can buy it [emoji13]
> 
> I did pick up a large drew satchel (white tagged). It's huge on me but I've been wanting the smaller drew for a while so I'm hoping it'll work for me. I was told even though it's altered and refinished, they won't price adjust bc it's white tagged [emoji20]


I want the givenchy wristlet


----------



## kiwiaz

buyingpig said:


> Hi everyone, i just ordered the pandora wrislet over the phone. Anyone know if there's a way I can get PA on it? I won't have the item in hand by end of CTR I suppose.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using PurseForum mobile app



love this one too. Can you share the UPC number?


----------



## krissa

buyingpig said:


> Hi everyone, i just ordered the pandora wrislet over the phone. Anyone know if there's a way I can get PA on it? I won't have the item in hand by end of CTR I suppose.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using PurseForum mobile app




If you got an email receipt they should be able to price adjust when you receive it. Or you can bring in your receipt during ctr and try and speak with accessories mgr to see if they can firm it's red/blue tag.


----------



## buyingpig

hi, everyone, I havent gotten a receipt yet. I don't have the UPC as of right now. Will post when I do. Thank you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## elevenxten

buyingpig said:


> hi, everyone, I havent gotten a receipt yet. I don't have the UPC as of right now. Will post when I do. Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you!!


----------



## wis3ly

pecknnibble said:


> Also saw these if anyone's interested. (SOLD - no more PMs please)
> 
> View attachment 3309004
> 
> View attachment 3309005
> View attachment 3309006
> 
> 
> I held the Stella McCartney - not sure if purple is for me but it's redtagged so I'm still debating.
> 
> Also, I somehow missed a balenciaga city when I was looking around and an hour later saw someone hold it! Hoping she doesn't buy it so I can buy it [emoji13]
> 
> I did pick up a large drew satchel (white tagged). It's huge on me but I've been wanting the smaller drew for a while so I'm hoping it'll work for me. I was told even though it's altered and refinished, they won't price adjust bc it's white tagged [emoji20]



Uber jealous of your Rack....


----------



## elevenxten

pecknnibble said:


> Also saw these if anyone's interested. (SOLD - no more PMs please)
> 
> View attachment 3309004
> 
> View attachment 3309005
> View attachment 3309006
> 
> 
> I held the Stella McCartney - not sure if purple is for me but it's redtagged so I'm still debating.
> 
> Also, I somehow missed a balenciaga city when I was looking around and an hour later saw someone hold it! Hoping she doesn't buy it so I can buy it [emoji13]
> 
> I did pick up a large drew satchel (white tagged). It's huge on me but I've been wanting the smaller drew for a while so I'm hoping it'll work for me. I was told even though it's altered and refinished, they won't price adjust bc it's white tagged [emoji20]


Hi, may i know which nr this is from, im interested in the stella and also wanted to see if you could give me the upc for the givenchy to see if they could find another one at another store. Thank you for your help!!!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

buyingpig said:


> Hi everyone, i just ordered the pandora wrislet over the phone. Anyone know if there's a way I can get PA on it? I won't have the item in hand by end of CTR I suppose.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using PurseForum mobile app




I ordered something over the phone but not sure I'll get it in time either. I already have a receipt for mine so I plan on trying tomorrow. I think depending on the SA you get the answer will be different. 

The only reason I see this as maybe not being possible is because I've never seen them type in a barcode. I assume they have the possibility but I've never experienced them doing it.


----------



## wis3ly

pecknnibble said:


> Also saw these if anyone's interested. (SOLD - no more PMs please)
> 
> View attachment 3309004
> 
> View attachment 3309005
> View attachment 3309006
> 
> 
> I held the Stella McCartney - not sure if purple is for me but it's redtagged so I'm still debating.
> 
> Also, I somehow missed a balenciaga city when I was looking around and an hour later saw someone hold it! Hoping she doesn't buy it so I can buy it [emoji13]
> 
> I did pick up a large drew satchel (white tagged). It's huge on me but I've been wanting the smaller drew for a while so I'm hoping it'll work for me. I was told even though it's altered and refinished, they won't price adjust bc it's white tagged [emoji20]



Does the Drew have assorted UPC?


----------



## buyingpig

hi everyone, I have the email now. The UPC for the Pandora is 3594650418850

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## buyingpig

hellokimmiee said:


> I ordered something over the phone but not sure I'll get it in time either. I already have a receipt for mine so I plan on trying tomorrow. I think depending on the SA you get the answer will be different.
> 
> The only reason I see this as maybe not being possible is because I've never seen them type in a barcode. I assume they have the possibility but I've never experienced them doing it.


The store I bought the Pandora from just told me they cannot do PA for me, I'd have to go to my local store for it. Their manager said it's processed on a case to case basis. Let me know how yours go!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## viba424

Found this St John collection leopard dress for $89. I think this is the first animal print anything I have ever purchased.


----------



## hellokimmiee

viba424 said:


> Found this St John collection leopard dress for $89. I think this is the first animal print anything I have ever purchased.




I bought that dress in the last CTR for $79 (before price adjustment) Wonder if it's the same UPC or if they raised price ?


----------



## hellokimmiee

State street rack in Chicago has apparently been doing CTR all week. They said they started early because of Easter Sunday.


----------



## hellokimmiee

hellokimmiee said:


> State street rack in Chicago has apparently been doing CTR all week. They said they started early because of Easter Sunday.




Chicago ave rack started clear the rack already too.


----------



## hellokimmiee

buyingpig said:


> The store I bought the Pandora from just told me they cannot do PA for me, I'd have to go to my local store for it. Their manager said it's processed on a case to case basis. Let me know how yours go!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using PurseForum mobile app




Just asked a SA in downtown Chicago if they could price adjust now or do it after ctr and honor the price, she had to talk to her manager but eventually said they could do it either way. 

I decided to wait and plan on going to a nr in the 'burbs cause taxes are way lower.


----------



## Michelle1x

pecknnibble said:


> Also saw these if anyone's interested. (SOLD - no more PMs please)
> 
> View attachment 3309004
> 
> View attachment 3309005
> View attachment 3309006
> 
> 
> I held the Stella McCartney - not sure if purple is for me but it's redtagged so I'm still debating.
> 
> Also, I somehow missed a balenciaga city when I was looking around and an hour later saw someone hold it! Hoping she doesn't buy it so I can buy it [emoji13]
> 
> I did pick up a large drew satchel (white tagged). It's huge on me but I've been wanting the smaller drew for a while so I'm hoping it'll work for me. I was told even though it's altered and refinished, they won't price adjust bc it's white tagged [emoji20]



The Drew is such a hot bag right now, awesome you were able to find it at Rack.


----------



## vt2159

pecknnibble said:


> Also saw these if anyone's interested. (SOLD - no more PMs please)
> 
> View attachment 3309004
> 
> View attachment 3309005
> View attachment 3309006
> 
> 
> I held the Stella McCartney - not sure if purple is for me but it's redtagged so I'm still debating.
> 
> Also, I somehow missed a balenciaga city when I was looking around and an hour later saw someone hold it! Hoping she doesn't buy it so I can buy it [emoji13]
> 
> I did pick up a large drew satchel (white tagged). It's huge on me but I've been wanting the smaller drew for a while so I'm hoping it'll work for me. I was told even though it's altered and refinished, they won't price adjust bc it's white tagged [emoji20]


OMG, if I had your kind of luck, I would be broke, as I would have gotten the Chloes, Burberry, Givenchy, Valentino, ...


----------



## Michelle1x

I got these dolce and gabbana sunglasses for $59.97 red tag so $44.97 after tomorrow


----------



## Tiffyhalim

Hi guys i just got my first penny find, Joe'jeans high rise flare in size 29 [emoji322].. Too bad its too big for me.. If any of you live in sf bay area want it, I can give it to you.. [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## deals711

Hi, does anyone know when the markdowns happen - before the CTR or after the CTR.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Before and after - they had some markdowns recently but I find the markdown after CTR brings everything to the price it was at CTR with the extra 25% LOL. 



deals711 said:


> Hi, does anyone know when the markdowns happen - before the CTR or after the CTR.


----------



## buyingpig

hellokimmiee said:


> Just asked a SA in downtown Chicago if they could price adjust now or do it after ctr and honor the price, she had to talk to her manager but eventually said they could do it either way.
> 
> I decided to wait and plan on going to a nr in the 'burbs cause taxes are way lower.


looks like all racks around chicago started CTR today! I asked 2 stores for 25% off items I bought earlier today, they all said to bring items in when I have them in hand, they will honor the 25% even it's after CTR. So I guess I will wait till items to arrive for PA.



hellokimmiee said:


> Chicago ave rack started clear the rack already too.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Leto

buyingpig said:


> looks like all racks around chicago started CTR today! I asked 2 stores for 25% off items I bought earlier today, they all said to bring items in when I have them in hand, they will honor the 25% even it's after CTR. So I guess I will wait till items to arrive for PA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using PurseForum mobile app




Isn't it weird  some stores started CTR early? I mean, there is an official date for a reason. It looks like stores can do what ever they want. At my rack I was told CTR is "early" because they are closed on Easter. That's why thy start on a Wednesday instead of a Thursday through Sunday or Friday through Monday. So it surprises me that some do it earlier and it's not stated on their website that some states (or even some store) have their own CTR dates. That's very confusing for the customer.


----------



## deals711

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Before and after - they had some markdowns recently but I find the markdown after CTR brings everything to the price it was at CTR with the extra 25% LOL.



Thanks Shoppingalnyc. You have a very impressive blog.


----------



## CNNLOV

hellokimmiee said:


> Wishing these were a 38. I love over the knee boots .


 
They were awesome. If I see anything great in a 38, I'll report back lol


----------



## CNNLOV

Cthai said:


> I was told two different stores
> 
> 1) Gaithersburg MD
> 2) Chevy chase DC
> 
> A little sad but what can we do...


 
Interesting. I was at the Gaithersburg store not too long ago and the sales associate that I was talking to made no mention of that. I asked her because I read about a few people getting this response from their local Rack. She told me that she hadn't heard anything like that and she has been working at that store for three years. 


I just wish that there wasn't so much confusion and mixed messages surrounding this topic.


----------



## bagshoemisses

Tiffyhalim said:


> Hi guys i just got my first penny find, Joe'jeans high rise flare in size 29 [emoji322].. Too bad its too big for me.. If any of you live in sf bay area want it, I can give it to you.. [emoji51][emoji51]




Congrats, if only I was in the Bay Area.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I was told no more PAs starting from next CTR(?). The sales associates apparently had a meeting and were told to inform all customers as they were checking out. Apparently the return policy is going to change too.


----------



## hellokimmiee

CNNLOV said:


> They were awesome. If I see anything great in a 38, I'll report back lol




Aw thanks!


----------



## hellokimmiee

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I was told no more PAs starting from next CTR(?). The sales associates apparently had a meeting and were told to inform all customers as they were checking out. Apparently the return policy is going to change too.




Where are u located?


----------



## BeautyAddict58

hellokimmiee said:


> Where are u located?


South Florida. This was at the Boca Raton Rack.


----------



## Leto

BeautyAddict58 said:


> South Florida. This was at the Boca Raton Rack.




I had no issues when I got my price adjustment done at the DC L street location. Nobody mentioned anything. I will do another adjustment at a VA rack later this week.


----------



## hellokimmiee

BeautyAddict58 said:


> South Florida. This was at the Boca Raton Rack.




Oh man, I forgot to ask yesterday in Chicago but it seems to be happening in a few places now. Have u checked with the other racks in your area? Someone mentioned previously that only one place in their state would still do it. Maybe they're only discontinuing it in problem areas? Idk, let us know if you find out anything else about this new return policy.


----------



## Cthai

CNNLOV said:


> Interesting. I was at the Gaithersburg store not too long ago and the sales associate that I was talking to made no mention of that. I asked her because I read about a few people getting this response from their local Rack. She told me that she hadn't heard anything like that and she has been working at that store for three years.
> 
> 
> I just wish that there wasn't so much confusion and mixed messages surrounding this topic.




It's a lot of mixed messages going around, I brought s few items and had ask when is the next CTR that's when he told me this will be the last time they doing PA for CTR. Whatever is find I just wish we all know the "real" answer lol


----------



## BeautyAddict58

hellokimmiee said:


> Oh man, I forgot to ask yesterday in Chicago but it seems to be happening in a few places now. Have u checked with the other racks in your area? Someone mentioned previously that only one place in their state would still do it. Maybe they're only discontinuing it in problem areas? Idk, let us know if you find out anything else about this new return policy.


They made it sound like this was a corporate thing. 
I told them that until they had a policy of 7 days PA printed on the back of their receipt, that is what they had to follow. They said those would be re-printed (not sure if they made that up on the spot or not).
I never had an issue with PA before, in fact, any store I went to around here, they specifically told you to bring your clearance items back for a PA if you shopped within 7 days of a CTR, so I think we can expect a corporate country-wide change, unfortunately.


----------



## pecknnibble

Anyone have luck PAing white altered and refinished tags?


----------



## Cxchloexc

Just came back from adjusting the extra 25% of CTR. There was a line who did the same thing. I bought the items 3 days ago and just want to say I'm very satisfied with their service.


----------



## Leto

pecknnibble said:


> Anyone have luck PAing white altered and refinished tags?




I didn't even attempt...the sale says clearly red and blue tag items.


----------



## hedgwin99

Tiffyhalim said:


> Hi guys i just got my first penny find, Joe'jeans high rise flare in size 29 [emoji322].. Too bad its too big for me.. If any of you live in sf bay area want it, I can give it to you.. [emoji51][emoji51]




Amazing find! Congrats! Wish I'm in SF area [emoji4]


----------



## Cardinal

FYI, I was just told by the manager at the Fashion Valley (San Diego) NR that not only will this be the last CTR for which they will honor PA, but also that PA will soon be eliminated entirely (it has already been getting harder to PA outside of CTR anyway--with the Rack app no longer working, you can't automatically tell if prices have dropped).


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Are dresses 25% or like xmas time 50% off?


----------



## Leto

Cardinal said:


> FYI, I was just told by the manager at the Fashion Valley (San Diego) NR that not only will this be the last CTR for which they will honor PA, but also that PA will soon be eliminated entirely (it has already been getting harder to PA outside of CTR anyway--with the Rack app no longer working, you can't automatically tell if prices have dropped).




That makes sense. You wouldn't know if a price has changed unless you see the same item marked down.


----------



## gquinn

Leto said:


> I didn't even attempt...the sale says clearly red and blue tag items.




Me too.


----------



## gquinn

ameelvsbags said:


> are dresses 25% or like xmas time 50% off?




25%


----------



## sweetgirlblog

ameelvsbags said:


> are dresses 25% or like xmas time 50% off?


25%


----------



## meowmix318

Cardinal said:


> FYI, I was just told by the manager at the Fashion Valley (San Diego) NR that not only will this be the last CTR for which they will honor PA, but also that PA will soon be eliminated entirely (it has already been getting harder to PA outside of CTR anyway--with the Rack app no longer working, you can't automatically tell if prices have dropped).



Makes me not want to shop at NR anymore. In fact I decided not to shop this CTR sale since price adjustments have been such an issue


----------



## chpvtt

Not sure if this is a good price or not but thought i'd post anyways. This is at the Rack in Webster, TX


----------



## ladybeaumont

What do you guys think of this jacket? It's $262 red tagged.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Valentino




Jimmy Choo




Alexander Wang 





I also noticed all of the designer shoes I was looking at had white tickets like the AW, maybe so it won't be confusing for customers during CTR? 
I didn't buy anything. Nothing great. Might check back over the weekend.


----------



## intrigue

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I was told no more PAs starting from next CTR(?). The sales associates apparently had a meeting and were told to inform all customers as they were checking out. Apparently the return policy is going to change too.



SA confirmed the same when I checked out today.


----------



## Michelle1x

I did a pretty large PA today and actually asked about future CTR PAs and both Racks that I visited knew nothing about any changes to the PA policy- for CTR or any time.

What an informational black hole this is!

I also overheard one store manager talking to some staff and they said they were surprised they weren't getting more merchandise.  I seem to remember more merchandise last year at this time of year.  Every year they open more Rack stores so that depletes some.


----------



## tiyawna

Balenciaga size 40


----------



## ladybeaumont

Just left a suburb NR and this CTR was not so successful for me (but good for my wallet LOL). 

I didn't get the Philip Lim jacket above because it was too big on me. 

The shoe section is a mess. None of the shoes are in their proper boxes. There were boxes of Choos and Blahniks that are my size but the shoes inside were Cole Haan and Kate Spades. I got tempted by a Dolce and Gabbana pump but it was a bit big for me. Saw some great Pradas and Choos in the bigger size section (40s) area. 

I wanted to get some dresses but most of the ones I liked were white tagged. I ended up with just a white tagged (so no discount) W&R Carven dress and just some cheap (less than $20) summer dresses for running errands and such.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Asked the Chicago Oakbrook rack today about PA and they said they don't have an official date but they were told pa's are being phased out. She said it's because it drags on the sale for too many days. So I think we can get away with it on one more CTR but that may be it.


----------



## Tiffyhalim

Just got back from nr to get pa, the sa didnt say anything, i didnt get any trouble or hearing  any changing policy. I guess it depends on the location?


----------



## sweetgirlblog

anyone got pa on items purchased on 16th? I refused and told that pa from 17th only


----------



## missjesf

The SA also told me PAs will not be honored in future CTRs. He said he's not sure if it'll be in effect next CTR. He did tell me to ask the next time when I shop near the CTR time to make sure.


----------



## Michelle1x

sweetgirlblog said:


> anyone got pa on items purchased on 16th? I refused and told that pa from 17th only



mine were all from the 16th


----------



## Leto

sweetgirlblog said:


> anyone got pa on items purchased on 16th? I refused and told that pa from 17th only




My stuff was from the 16th as well and I had no issues


----------



## reichan

Price adjusted today from 16th as well w/ no issues.  No mention of last PA here either.


----------



## pinkfeet

What is the new return policy changing to?


----------



## tinado81




----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Fun story: I went to a fancy lingerie store today to get fitted for a bra. My shoulders have been hurting lately and I assume it's because my bra size changed. The store is having a sale tomorrow and the woman told me to come back and she'll put the Chantelle bra I was going to buy on hold...

After I left i decided to peek into the nearby NR to see if they even carry my new absurd bra size (30H). While looking through the racks I see three of the EXACT Chantelle bra in my size, less than a third of the price (after CTR discount). I scooped all three up. I feel bad for not giving the woman at the bra store a sale, but it's a no-brainer.


----------



## meowmix318

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Fun story: I went to a fancy lingerie store today to get fitted for a bra. My shoulders have been hurting lately and I assume it's because my bra size changed. The store is having a sale tomorrow and the woman told me to come back and she'll put the Chantelle bra I was going to buy on hold...
> 
> After I left i decided to peek into the nearby NR to see if they even carry my new absurd bra size (30H). While looking through the racks I see three of the EXACT Chantelle bra in my size, less than a third of the price (after CTR discount). I scooped all three up. I feel bad for not giving the woman at the bra store a sale, but it's a no-brainer.


Congrats on the deal!


----------



## AnnaFreud

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Fun story: I went to a fancy lingerie store today to get fitted for a bra. My shoulders have been hurting lately and I assume it's because my bra size changed. The store is having a sale tomorrow and the woman told me to come back and she'll put the Chantelle bra I was going to buy on hold...
> 
> 
> 
> After I left i decided to peek into the nearby NR to see if they even carry my new absurd bra size (30H). While looking through the racks I see three of the EXACT Chantelle bra in my size, less than a third of the price (after CTR discount). I scooped all three up. I feel bad for not giving the woman at the bra store a sale, but it's a no-brainer.




I love Chantelle bras! I also wear a weird size, 34F. I've only been able to find it in this brand.


----------



## tinado81

Kitts said:


> Marc Jacobs taupe satchel with crossbody strap for $89.50!
> 
> Had it on hold for a friend but she changed her mind. PM for location if interested.  It was beautiful and the leather was amazing!
> 
> View attachment 3292611




Thank you so much for posting this! My store had the same bag with no clearance tag, but I remembered your post and had it scanned. It was on sale for $89.50 and then I got 25% off for ctr. Love the bag! Thank you again!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Just to chime in on the PA discussion- I did it for the last CTR and the manager told me she would do it that time but not in the future. She said it was changing company wide. I'm in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area. We have 3 NRs and I was told the same at a second location. I also walked out with just one thing today- a winter coat for $70ish (retail $410). It was slim pickings, and lots of white tags.


----------



## Michelle1x

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Just to chime in on the PA discussion- I did it for the last CTR and the manager told me she would do it that time but not in the future. She said it was changing company wide. I'm in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area. We have 3 NRs and I was told the same at a second location. I also walked out with just one thing today- a winter coat for $70ish (retail $410). It was slim pickings, and lots of white tags.


To me the inventory is the big story here.  There really wasn't much at my Racks for this CTR.  Last year, the Easter CTR was the start of the big bonanza.  I remember getting Free People sweater coats for $5, lots of dresses like Robert Rodriguez for $29, etc.  I found nothing like that today.

The designer stuff is different, it is on its own schedule and always pretty sparse.  But the regular Nordstrom stuff started showing up last year right about now and it was all marked down considerably.

I think they must have front loaded everything with the 50% off dresses and the CTR on black friday and there isn't as much for us now.


----------



## anthrosphere

Nothing good at my local Nordstrom Rack in Sacramento and Roseville for CTR today. Disappointing. The handbags were mostly junk and the shoes weren't so great. The clothes were meh. I did pick up some Rebecca Minkoff jewelry (collar necklace and hand chain) for $28 and change. 

Other than that, it's not that great. I was looking for some cute sandals with a 3 1/2" stacked heel that looked similar to the full-price $275 Rebecca Minkoff sandal but had no luck. I did find a pair of cute Kate Spade fringe flat sandals but it was too big for me. Bummer.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

You're not alone...there was pretty much nothing at my clear the rack in the bay area either. I don't know what's happening. I don't understand where all the good designer deals are going. Are they already picked over? I mean I cannot go to the rack everyday and I'm sure people stalk the rack like crazy but I cannot. But this also means that the deals are not there since all the regulars must get the good stuff.


----------



## kathydep

tiyawna said:


> Balenciaga size 40
> View attachment 3309921
> View attachment 3309922
> View attachment 3309923



Can you give me the location please? I'll pm you, thanks.


----------



## Leto

I just remembered the first time I learned about price adjusting for CTR. It was two years ago, I had bought a pair of boots right before CTR but I didn't know CTR was about to happen. During CTR I mentioned to the sales associate that I'm sad I didn't know or I would have waited to buy the boots a couple of days prior. I was ally wearing the boots so she suggested to look for the same pair so she can scan it or find the the at home. I was able to find the tag in the trash (I didn't have to dig [emoji6]). When I came back for the price adjustment the next day, same associate told me that they had a meeting and that corporate wouldn't let them do adjustments anymore but since she told me to bring the tag back she will make an exception. That was 2 years ago!!! And I didn't have issues after that. I didn't know about this thread back then. I learned so much [emoji57]


----------



## viba424

Tanya Taylor skirt, $70 ish


----------



## krissa

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Fun story: I went to a fancy lingerie store today to get fitted for a bra. My shoulders have been hurting lately and I assume it's because my bra size changed. The store is having a sale tomorrow and the woman told me to come back and she'll put the Chantelle bra I was going to buy on hold...
> 
> 
> 
> After I left i decided to peek into the nearby NR to see if they even carry my new absurd bra size (30H). While looking through the racks I see three of the EXACT Chantelle bra in my size, less than a third of the price (after CTR discount). I scooped all three up. I feel bad for not giving the woman at the bra store a sale, but it's a no-brainer.




I love getting the fancy, pricey bras on sale esp during clear the rack.


----------



## CNNLOV

tiyawna said:


> Balenciaga size 40
> View attachment 3309921
> View attachment 3309922
> View attachment 3309923


 
Hey Tiyawna....did you purchase these?


----------



## aga5

Favorite find this CtR 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Dolce and Gabanna skirt


----------



## deathcookie

aga5 said:


> Favorite find this CtR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce and Gabanna skirt


love the pattern!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

AnnaFreud said:


> I love Chantelle bras! I also wear a weird size, 34F. I've only been able to find it in this brand.



There's a bunch of brands that would work on you like Fantasie, Freya, Panache etc. I've always gravitated towards Chantelle though. 

The woman at the fancy shop though told me that British brands are sized different. I'm 30H in US brands but 30FF in British brands. SIGH. There's some conversion charts online.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

viba424 said:


> Tanya Taylor skirt, $70 ish



Love her stuff. I'm obsessed with this biker jacket from her collection she showed last fashion week: 

http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2016-ready-to-wear/tanya-taylor/slideshow/collection#16


----------



## babycinnamon

aga5 said:


> Favorite find this CtR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce and Gabanna skirt




Gorgeous!! The print is so pretty


----------



## tiyawna

CNNLOV said:


> Hey Tiyawna....did you purchase these?




I didn't purchase them but I shared the info with another member yesterday.


----------



## tiyawna

aga5 said:


> Favorite find this CtR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce and Gabanna skirt




Love this [emoji7]!


----------



## natalia0128

i got these rag and bone sneaker $100.00 stuart heels for $75 what do you think about the price ?


----------



## viba424

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Love her stuff. I'm obsessed with this biker jacket from her collection she showed last fashion week:
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2016-ready-to-wear/tanya-taylor/slideshow/collection#16


Very cool!!

Sent from my 710C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## kaseyface

I bought LK Bennett Estela Wedges and plain Aldo flats on sale last week hoping to do a PA. I haven't tried yet, but for the $20 total I'd be saving and after reading all of these comments, I doubt I'll even try. They were good prices to begin with ($89 down from $345 and $12 down from $60)

However - I did see something a few weeks back that I've been meaning to post about that irked me. I saw a lady with a Burberry bag in her shopping cart and an SA bringing out a tote bin from the back full of other designer bags. They definitely seemed to know each other, as the SA found a Marc Jacobs crossbody she yelled to the woman and asked her if she wanted it. My guess is the Burberry never even made it to the floor and this is a Rack that has designer bags very rarely on the floor. Now I see why...


----------



## meowmix318

aga5 said:


> Favorite find this CtR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce and Gabanna skirt



Very pretty


----------



## tinado81

kaseyface said:


> I bought LK Bennett Estela Wedges and plain Aldo flats on sale last week hoping to do a PA. I haven't tried yet, but for the $20 total I'd be saving and after reading all of these comments, I doubt I'll even try. They were good prices to begin with ($89 down from $345 and $12 down from $60)
> 
> However - I did see something a few weeks back that I've been meaning to post about that irked me. I saw a lady with a Burberry bag in her shopping cart and an SA bringing out a tote bin from the back full of other designer bags. They definitely seemed to know each other, as the SA found a Marc Jacobs crossbody she yelled to the woman and asked her if she wanted it. My guess is the Burberry never even made it to the floor and this is a Rack that has designer bags very rarely on the floor. Now I see why...




I just did a price adjustment yesterday with no issues. The Sales rep didn't ask any questions. He just did it.


----------



## lms910

Was pretty excited about this since she is my favorite blogger and I saw these at Splendid yesterday for full price! Was about $22 with CTR.


----------



## tickedoffchick

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Fun story: I went to a fancy lingerie store today to get fitted for a bra. My shoulders have been hurting lately and I assume it's because my bra size changed. The store is having a sale tomorrow and the woman told me to come back and she'll put the Chantelle bra I was going to buy on hold...
> 
> After I left i decided to peek into the nearby NR to see if they even carry my new absurd bra size (30H). While looking through the racks I see three of the EXACT Chantelle bra in my size, less than a third of the price (after CTR discount). I scooped all three up. I feel bad for not giving the woman at the bra store a sale, but it's a no-brainer.


If I were you I'd go back and get one from the fancy shop just so you'll be able to go back there in the future. You'll need more than three bras anyway and you won't always find your size at the Rack.


----------



## Kbryer

Long time lurker, first post. Found these, they said w&r but looked in perfect condition. Loved them but unfortunately too large for me so left them for another lucky person.


----------



## aga5

Kbryer said:


> Long time lurker, first post. Found these, they said w&r but looked in perfect condition. Loved them but unfortunately too large for me so left them for another lucky person.




Gorgeous, luck find for someone


----------



## CNNLOV

I see a lot of post about Lanvin flats....well I spotted a pair today, but I' m still on the fence. I know they're significantly reduced.....are they really worth the money.  Also, they're a 1/2 size larger than my normal size, but they felt comfortable when I tried them on. 

They'll be around 120 after discount


----------



## bagnshoe

My find for today . Love these booties [emoji1]


----------



## hellokimmiee

Kbryer said:


> Long time lurker, first post. Found these, they said w&r but looked in perfect condition. Loved them but unfortunately too large for me so left them for another lucky person.




Love these


----------



## Michelle1x

tickedoffchick said:


> If I were you I'd go back and get one from the fancy shop just so you'll be able to go back there in the future. You'll need more than three bras anyway and you won't always find your size at the Rack.



Yeah I'm a big small business supporter.  Rack and even Nordstrom is nice and all but there is nothing like the service you get from an independent shop.


----------



## wis3ly

Kbryer said:


> Long time lurker, first post. Found these, they said w&r but looked in perfect condition. Loved them but unfortunately too large for me so left them for another lucky person.




Ahh these are my size! Will PM you for location!


----------



## wis3ly

Kbryer said:


> Long time lurker, first post. Found these, they said w&r but looked in perfect condition. Loved them but unfortunately too large for me so left them for another lucky person.




Wait I can't PM you. Can you PM me? Thanks!


----------



## pinktailcat

CNNLOV said:


> I see a lot of post about Lanvin flats....well I spotted a pair today, but I' m still on the fence. I know they're significantly reduced.....are they really worth the money.  Also, they're a 1/2 size larger than my normal size, but they felt comfortable when I tried them on.
> 
> 
> 
> They'll be around 120 after discount




$120 is great price for lanvin! They run smaller so usually people go half size up at least. 

Having said this I stopped buying things just because they are good deal. You could buy something else that sparks joy for $120 (^^)


----------



## louboutal

Kbryer said:


> Long time lurker, first post. Found these, they said w&r but looked in perfect condition. Loved them but unfortunately too large for me so left them for another lucky person.




Omg! Any chance you could PM me which store you found these at? I love these!!!!!


----------



## littlemarvin87

aga5 said:


> Favorite find this CtR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce and Gabanna skirt



That was such a great find, congrats


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I'm in California for work and went to the rack in Thousand Oaks and these are my finds everything was red tagged except for the alex and ani bangle. 

I haven't been racking for months so I'm happy with my finds. 

I think everything was priced well with the discount...

Tory Burch slip ons $50.62
New Balance $24.73
Movado $172.48
Tory Burch bracelet $37.48
Alexis Bittar neo bangle $37.48
Alexis Bittar pave bangle $36.75
Marc by Marc Jacobs watch $20.23


----------



## meowmix318

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I'm in California for work and went to the rack in Thousand Oaks and these are my finds everything was red tagged except for the alex and ani bangle.
> 
> I haven't been racking for months so I'm happy with my finds.
> 
> I think everything was priced well with the discount...
> 
> Tory Burch slip ons $50.62
> New Balance $24.73
> Movado $172.48
> Tory Burch bracelet $37.48
> Alexis Bittar neo bangle $37.48
> Alexis Bittar pave bangle $36.75
> Marc by Marc Jacobs watch $20.23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310906
> View attachment 3310907



Great finds. I esp love the Marc Jacobs watch


----------



## Dahls

aga5 said:


> Favorite find this CtR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce and Gabanna skirt



Stunning!


----------



## LnA

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3310623
> 
> 
> Was pretty excited about this since she is my favorite blogger and I saw these at Splendid yesterday for full price! Was about $22 with CTR.




Wow, surprised it's already popping up at the rack!


----------



## Miss Curly

Price adjusted with no problem at Tempe Marketplace in Arizona. Also asked the SA if she knew anything about the policy changing and she said she was not aware of any changes. She asked another SA and they said the same thing.


----------



## CNNLOV

.


----------



## CNNLOV

pinktailcat said:


> $120 is great price for lanvin! They run smaller so usually people go half size up at least.
> 
> Having said this I stopped buying things just because they are good deal. You could buy something else that sparks joy for $120 (^^)


 
Thanks for your input. I definitely agree with you. I loved the sparkle, but they weren't an absolute must. Maybe if I find a pair in black.


----------



## applecidered

Seems like total hit or miss this time around, I think I'll pass on this CTR. Happy hunting to you gals!


----------



## bagshoemisses

wis3ly said:


> Ahh these are my size! Will PM you for location!




I love those. I would have bought those if at my Rack.


----------



## JNH14

I spoke with a manager after calling the Seattle home office to complain about some stores doing PA's and how some stores started Clear the Rack early-expressing that they have no consistency amongst the stores. I also said that they were losing business due to their changing policies. Beginning June 1st there are NO more price adjustments at all and the receipt will be changed to reflect that. Also, no blue tags for CTR sales.


----------



## meowmix318

JNH14 said:


> I spoke with a manager after calling the Seattle home office to complain about some stores doing PA's and how some stores started Clear the Rack early-expressing that they have no consistency amongst the stores. I also said that they were losing business due to their changing policies. Beginning June 1st there are NO more price adjustments at all and the receipt will be changed to reflect that. Also, no blue tags for CTR sales.



Thank you for the update. That sure is a shame.


----------



## hellokimmiee

JNH14 said:


> I spoke with a manager after calling the Seattle home office to complain about some stores doing PA's and how some stores started Clear the Rack early-expressing that they have no consistency amongst the stores. I also said that they were losing business due to their changing policies. Beginning June 1st there are NO more price adjustments at all and the receipt will be changed to reflect that. Also, no blue tags for CTR sales.




So upsetting to hear. I hope sales go down and they realize this is a mistake.


----------



## Shinz

hellokimmiee said:


> So upsetting to hear. I hope sales go down and they realize this is a mistake.




They just started the blue tags qualifying for CTR. Why are they stopping it? So silly.

And what does it matter if people get 25% by purchasing it a few days earlier? Most people don't PA and of the few who do, most will end up just not making the purchase. I went into 4 stores because I knew I could get a PA and bought a lot more than I usually would. I don't even bother going on during CTR because it's so crowded and all the stores are super congested and messy. I'm sure a lot of people shop similarly to me.


----------



## mvalrie

I was able to get PA on my purchases at the Chevy Chase store (DC) ...no mention of the policy change but then they are not really a talkative bunch there...lol!


----------



## jessamine3

Colma Rack was a bust yesterday&#8212;more picked-over than I've ever seen it (possibly due to the triple point day/CTR overlap?) and had zero clearance purses out on display (whaaaaaaat?!). That said, I couldn't leave these groovy/slightly unfashionable Skechers behind.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

jessamine3 said:


> Colma Rack was a bust yesterdaymore picked-over than I've ever seen it (possibly due to the triple point day/CTR overlap?) and had zero clearance purses out on display (whaaaaaaat?!). That said, I couldn't leave these groovy/slightly unfashionable Skechers behind.



I went yesterday to (to get something altered). It was CHAOTIC. I forgot it was CTR/triple points. I thought I could get in/out easy... NOPE. Spent an hour just trying to get alteration measurements and paying.


----------



## Tiffyhalim

Got this cardigan for 16 dollar (tax included) but it was lil bit too big for me. Keep it or not? [emoji24]


----------



## Michelle1x

jessamine3 said:


> Colma Rack was a bust yesterdaymore picked-over than I've ever seen it (possibly due to the triple point day/CTR overlap?) and had zero clearance purses out on display (whaaaaaaat?!). That said, I couldn't leave these groovy/slightly unfashionable Skechers behind.



Are those the sketchers with the memory foam sole?


----------



## Michelle1x

JNH14 said:


> I spoke with a manager after calling the Seattle home office to complain about some stores doing PA's and how some stores started Clear the Rack early-expressing that they have no consistency amongst the stores. I also said that they were losing business due to their changing policies. Beginning June 1st there are NO more price adjustments at all and the receipt will be changed to reflect that. Also, no blue tags for CTR sales.



Too bad... but it really depends on how they treat the CTRs going forward, too.
This CTR seems like it really is mostly leftover stuff.  Nothing new.  If thats what CTRs are going to be in the future, they are going to be much less exciting anyway.  The time to go will be between CTRs when they get the new stuff.


----------



## jessamine3

Michelle1x said:


> Are those the sketchers with the memory foam sole?


They are!


----------



## jessamine3

elisainthecity said:


> I went yesterday to (to get something altered). It was CHAOTIC. I forgot it was CTR/triple points. I thought I could get in/out easy... NOPE. Spent an hour just trying to get alteration measurements and paying.



Yikes! (Guess I got luckyI was there around 1:30 - 2:00!)


----------



## MR1005

Scored the UD Smoked Pallette for $20


----------



## cwxx

My NR location seriously never gets anything good - but while getting a PA for a shirt I bought at in NY while traveling, I found these - not dirt cheap but by far the best deals I've found at that location:


----------



## bagshoemisses

Rack finds today: 

Vince handbag $58.48 

Marc by Marc Jacobs jewelry $5.85 and $17.85

Penny finds

Dress and Earrings $0.03

Nothing really exciting or that I needed. I did see a black Chloe bag for a lil over $1,100 before the 25% off.


----------



## Michelle1x

bagshoemisses said:


> Rack finds today:
> 
> Vince handbag $58.48
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs jewelry $5.85 and $17.85
> 
> Penny finds
> 
> Dress and Earrings $0.03
> 
> Nothing really exciting or that I needed. I did see a black Chloe bag for a lil over $1,100 before the 25% off.
> 
> View attachment 3311608
> View attachment 3311609
> View attachment 3311610
> View attachment 3311611



INCREDIBLE deal on that Vince!!

How are you finding the penny finds now, didn't you all used to use the app?  Are they priced at $.01?  I once found one that was but I don't think thats the norm.


----------



## bagshoemisses

Great to know about the Vince it's my first item by this designer. 

The penny stuff was random. Someone in front of me checking out bought a pair of the same earrings so I knew they were a penny and went and grabbed 2. There were still some left. They didn't seem to care that they were still on the floor to purchase. Nobody ran to accessories to remove them. The dress just happen to rang up a penny when I was checking out. The app no longer works. I believe some shoppers were able to locate them that way.


----------



## MrsRed

Finally I found the dress I've been looking for a while and I would love to share my score at here.

Alexander wang dress, found $40!!
I believe original price is $600ish, yay.




Happy shopping[emoji7]


----------



## Tiffyhalim

MrsRed said:


> Finally I found the dress I've been looking for a while and I would love to share my score at here.
> 
> Alexander wang dress, found $40!!
> I believe original price is $600ish, yay.
> 
> View attachment 3311691
> 
> 
> Happy shopping[emoji7]




Wow what a nice find!!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

Anyone see REDValentino dress at rack please pm me!


----------



## chuech

hedgwin99 said:


> Anyone see REDValentino dress at rack please pm me!



I never saw it in rack but have seen some pieces in nm last call a few times.


----------



## bagshoemisses

MrsRed said:


> Finally I found the dress I've been looking for a while and I would love to share my score at here.
> 
> Alexander wang dress, found $40!!
> I believe original price is $600ish, yay.
> 
> View attachment 3311691
> 
> 
> Happy shopping[emoji7]




The back of the dress is nice. It's always great when you find something you have been looking for for a long time at a great price. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hedgwin99

chuech said:


> I never saw it in rack but have seen some pieces in nm last call a few times.




Thank you! Need to check out there !!


----------



## vesperholly

jessamine3 said:


> That said, I couldn't leave these groovy/slightly unfashionable Skechers behind.



I like! I must be slightly unfashionable


----------



## bakeacookie

Found a grey Minkoff mini affair in grey  for a perfect birthday gift for a friend. Came out to $51.


----------



## peacelovesequin

I got this Rebecca Minkoff jacket for $40 (originally $398.00).


----------



## cuhlee

hedgwin99 said:


> Anyone see REDValentino dress at rack please pm me!




I've seen a lot of REDValentino dresses at Off Saks too. Good luck!


----------



## Sunnycalif

I got the same news from my local rack that they won't be doing anymore pa starting next ctr, just wanna share! This was from the sf Bay Area rack


----------



## buyingpig

cwxx said:


> My NR location seriously never gets anything good - but while getting a PA for a shirt I bought at in NY while traveling, I found these - not dirt cheap but by far the best deals I've found at that location:


Love the equipment shirt. I would have bought it for that price if it's available locally 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## yakusoku.af

Reseller snapped that Bal posted earlier. Must be the NR they shop because I don't think it would have shipped this quick


----------



## peacelovesequin

JNH14 said:


> I spoke with a manager after calling the Seattle home office to complain about some stores doing PA's and how some stores started Clear the Rack early-expressing that they have no consistency amongst the stores. I also said that they were losing business due to their changing policies. Beginning June 1st there are NO more price adjustments at all and the receipt will be changed to reflect that. *Also, no blue tags for CTR sales.*




I noticed that my store changed the *blue* tags to white tags (meaning no additional discounts for CTR).


----------



## peacelovesequin

Kbryer said:


> Long time lurker, first post. Found these, they said w&r but looked in perfect condition. Loved them but unfortunately too large for me so left them for another lucky person.



Welcome to TPF! 
Those are beautiful.


----------



## ohricochet

So envious of all your finds! Is it possible to get such good deals online? Wish I lived in the US


----------



## peacelovesequin

ohricochet said:


> So envious of all your finds! Is it possible to get such good deals online? Wish I lived in the US



Nordstrom has international shipping (depending on your country) and good sales (up to 75% off). 

*Sale link:* http://******/1RllLpC


----------



## kathydep

yakusoku.af said:


> Reseller snapped that Bal posted earlier. Must be the NR they shop because I don't think it would have shipped this quick
> View attachment 3311907



Aww i hope she doesnt sell. I would have loved that bal so much and used it everyday &#128542;


----------



## Tiffyhalim

Sunnycalif said:


> I got the same news from my local rack that they won't be doing anymore pa starting next ctr, just wanna share! This was from the sf Bay Area rack




Where in bay area?


----------



## Michelle1x

yakusoku.af said:


> Reseller snapped that Bal posted earlier. Must be the NR they shop because I don't think it would have shipped this quick
> View attachment 3311907



How much does she want for the Bal?
NR was selling it for $629, so figure close to $700 with tax.  Its a new bag but no dustbag and someone here mentioned some tassels were missing.  So a few defects.  And it isn't a city, it is a town.

You can get those for slightly over $1K on ebay pretty easily, sometimes less.


----------



## Sunnycalif

Tiffyhalim said:


> Where in bay area?




San Leandro rack


----------



## MrsRed

bagshoemisses said:


> The back of the dress is nice. It's always great when you find something you have been looking for for a long time at a great price. Thanks for sharing.




Thanks for sweet comments. I know that's why I can't stop going there whenever I have time.


----------



## MrsRed

Tiffyhalim said:


> Wow what a nice find!!!!




Thanks!!


----------



## cwxx

buyingpig said:


> Love the equipment shirt. I would have bought it for that price if it's available locally
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks buyingpig! I like the color and it's a good fit too, which is hard for me with button downs. Someone in a different thread mentioned their Equipment silk shirt not washing well - you know where the feel of the silk changes. Has anyone had problems when washing their Equipment shirts?


----------



## buyingpig

cwxx said:


> Thanks buyingpig! I like the color and it's a good fit too, which is hard for me with button downs. Someone in a different thread mentioned their Equipment silk shirt not washing well - you know where the feel of the silk changes. Has anyone had problems when washing their Equipment shirts?


I was wondering about this too. I haven't washed any Equipment yet. The tags say dry clean only, but I normally handwash 100% silk and cashmere with Eucalan wash. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ohricochet

peacelovesequin said:


> Nordstrom has international shipping (depending on your country) and good sales (up to 75% off).
> 
> 
> 
> *Sale link:* http://******/1RllLpC




Oooh will check that out, thanks!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Michelle1x said:


> How much does she want for the Bal?
> 
> NR was selling it for $629, so figure close to $700 with tax.  Its a new bag but no dustbag and someone here mentioned some tassels were missing.  So a few defects.  And it isn't a city, it is a town.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get those for slightly over $1K on ebay pretty easily, sometimes less.




She didn't give a price but all of her pics are stuff she finds and her profile says she accepts PayPal.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at NR Honolulu


----------



## peacelovesequin

Has anyone seen Golden Goose sneakers? (in larger sizes)


----------



## LoLaChoo

Spotted a Chloe hudson(?)-- it looked like this pic for shy of $700. Sad part was part of the suede looked dirty....otherwise it would have come home with me


----------



## vt2159

LoLaChoo said:


> Spotted a Chloe hudson(?)-- it looked like this pic for shy of $700. Sad part was part of the suede looked dirty....otherwise it would have come home with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312562


What a gorgeous bag!  I was looking at it at Nordstrom yesterday. Too bad the suede was dirty.


----------



## luvpandas8

Found this today for $120 with the addtl 25% off!


----------



## kathydep

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today at NR Honolulu
> View attachment 3312478
> 
> View attachment 3312479
> 
> View attachment 3312481
> 
> View attachment 3312482



I have to go to Waikiki soon!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

kathydep said:


> I have to go to Waikiki soon!!!




Nordstrom Rack Waikiki is supposed to open sometime this year. It's going to be interesting to see if the new location gets better stuff.


----------



## krissa

Good thing I ignored the voice in my head that kept saying "stop looking for shoes you don't need". I finally found some Chloe scalloped heels!! All found on the floor. No employee advantage. This was around 6pm during my dinner break so idk how they weren't scooped up on a busy Saturday. 

Chloe's and valentinos were worn and refinished. I'll post sku for Tory sandals.


Description:
Tory Burch 'T Logo' Leather Sandal (Women)
PROGRESSIV:T LOGO 65MM SANDAL (888736433541)


----------



## Jen123

krissa said:


> Good thing I ignored the voice in my head that kept saying "stop looking for shoes you don't need". I finally found some Chloe scalloped heels!! All found on the floor. No employee advantage. This was around 6pm during my dinner break so idk how they weren't scooped up on a busy Saturday.
> 
> Chloe's and valentinos were worn and refinished. I'll post sku for Tory sandals.
> 
> 
> Description:
> Tory Burch 'T Logo' Leather Sandal (Women)
> PROGRESSIV:T LOGO 65MM SANDAL (888736433541)




Great finds! I found the t logo shoes about a year ago and they are my most comfortable heel!


----------



## viba424

cwxx said:


> Thanks buyingpig! I like the color and it's a good fit too, which is hard for me with button downs. Someone in a different thread mentioned their Equipment silk shirt not washing well - you know where the feel of the silk changes. Has anyone had problems when washing their Equipment shirts?



Ive always dry cleaned them and mine look and feel good as new


----------



## viba424

krissa said:


> Good thing I ignored the voice in my head that kept saying "stop looking for shoes you don't need". I finally found some Chloe scalloped heels!! All found on the floor. No employee advantage. This was around 6pm during my dinner break so idk how they weren't scooped up on a busy Saturday.
> 
> Chloe's and valentinos were worn and refinished. I'll post sku for Tory sandals.
> 
> 
> Description:
> Tory Burch 'T Logo' Leather Sandal (Women)
> PROGRESSIV:T LOGO 65MM SANDAL (888736433541)



Great shoes!


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> Good thing I ignored the voice in my head that kept saying "stop looking for shoes you don't need". I finally found some Chloe scalloped heels!! All found on the floor. No employee advantage. This was around 6pm during my dinner break so idk how they weren't scooped up on a busy Saturday.
> 
> Chloe's and valentinos were worn and refinished. I'll post sku for Tory sandals.
> 
> 
> Description:
> Tory Burch 'T Logo' Leather Sandal (Women)
> PROGRESSIV:T LOGO 65MM SANDAL (888736433541)




How much were the Tory sandals?


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> How much were the Tory sandals?



My receipt shows $64 after 25%, I think they were 80ish to start.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Worst CTR ever. So sad.


----------



## Michelle1x

Did anybody see ANY W&R designer bags anywhere, even if they weren't interesting?
I didn't see any- I am wondering if the designer shipments were halted until the CTR was over.


----------



## krissa

Michelle1x said:


> Did anybody see ANY W&R designer bags anywhere, even if they weren't interesting?
> I didn't see any- I am wondering if the designer shipments were halted until the CTR was over.





I think you're right. The only bags I saw were the clearance transfer Chloe tote and a Burberry, but both went quickly.


----------



## lms910

Michelle1x said:


> Did anybody see ANY W&R designer bags anywhere, even if they weren't interesting?
> I didn't see any- I am wondering if the designer shipments were halted until the CTR was over.




I havent seen any good bags in a month or so and my rack has good designer stuff.


----------



## lms910

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Worst CTR ever. So sad.




Agreed! I did find some alo leggings for $26 (the kendall and gig ones!) but that was about it.


----------



## Leto

Michelle1x said:


> Did anybody see ANY W&R designer bags anywhere, even if they weren't interesting?
> I didn't see any- I am wondering if the designer shipments were halted until the CTR was over.




I did but they had the white tag so you couldn't get adjustment anyways


----------



## bakeacookie

If anyone sees a Fuschia Large Le Pliage in So Cal, please let me know!


----------



## meowmix318

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Worst CTR ever. So sad.



Glad to hear it wasn't worth going to NR this time around (I decided to take a break since I have been spending so much lately)


----------



## hydrosol

I found la perla bra for about $75 (after 25% off )is that good? This is the first time I saw la perla at local NR.


----------



## daisygrl

hydrosol said:


> I found la perla bra for about $75 (after 25% off )is that good? This is the first time I saw la perla at local NR.




It depends. Original price can go from $125 to $500+


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Yep - good time to skip...



meowmix318 said:


> Glad to hear it wasn't worth going to NR this time around (I decided to take a break since I have been spending so much lately)



I just had a few things adjusted but nothing special or new 



lms910 said:


> Agreed! I did find some alo leggings for $26 (the kendall and gig ones!) but that was about it.



None at my store and you can't adjust the new W&R anyway. I've been doing better with transfers when they actually show up.



Michelle1x said:


> Did anybody see ANY W&R designer bags anywhere, even if they weren't interesting?
> I didn't see any- I am wondering if the designer shipments were halted until the CTR was over.


----------



## madgrl786

I was told by my rack that they were going to be getting high-end shoes shortly after CTR.


----------



## peacelovesequin

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Worst CTR ever. So sad.




Totally agree. Most of the sale stuff at my store has been there for months. They new need inventory! 





Michelle1x said:


> Did anybody see ANY W&R designer bags anywhere, even if they weren't interesting?
> I didn't see any- I am wondering if the designer shipments were halted until the CTR was over.




I did. White-tagged though (not eligible for CTR).


----------



## katran26

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Worst CTR ever. So sad.



Ugh! I totally agree. Boston was atrocious. Nothing good.


----------



## afsweet

went to NR at King of Prussia, PA on Saturday. Terrible inventory, especially for clearance. 


They did have the short handle Longchamp floral Le Pliage bag and a lot of the coin purses in solid colors. Also saw plenty of MBMJ bags.


----------



## KabiOsi

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Worst CTR ever. So sad.


The glory days of NR is long gone. I haven't found anything worth buying in that store in years. I find better deals online directly from the brands... IMO


----------



## mvalrie

I made one last run to the Potomac Mills store and ended up with a Burberry London Wadefield Trench for $168 and the Mackage Monique rain coat for $60...those were my best finds...I also got some Joie silk tanks for $16 and some Wildfox beach cover-ups for $8


----------



## glamourous1098

katran26 said:


> Ugh! I totally agree. Boston was atrocious. Nothing good.



The only thing I bought at Clear the Rack was a pair of non-clearance jeans.  Such a disaster.


----------



## CNNLOV

I can go along with the consensus here. CTR was pretty lame this go round. The inventory that I saw during CTR had not changed much since previous Rack visits. High end designer items were scanty and most had the W&R white tags (which I think may be the new thing from here on out). I did score a pair of VINCE mules that I love for under 60 bucks after PA.


----------



## RackFanatic

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Worst CTR ever. So sad.







CNNLOV said:


> I can go along with the consensus here. CTR was pretty lame this go round. The inventory that I saw during CTR had not changed much since previous Rack visits. High end designer items were scanty and most had the W&R white tags (which I think may be the new thing from here on out). I did score a pair of VINCE mules that I love for under 60 bucks after PA.




Agreed, CTR was such a bust this time. I almost skipped it but changed my mind at literally the 11th hour on Sat because, FOMO. I only found a Joie suede skirt for $67 (reg $598) and a pair of Rag & Bone skinny jeans for $49. Other than that, it was quite awful.


----------



## Michelle1x

maybe a lot of us regulars skipped the CTR, but we were the only ones that skipped it based on what I saw at the Racks in the SF bay area.  It was a zoo out here, really crowded, the merchandise was all over.


----------



## louboutal

lms910 said:


> Agreed! I did find some alo leggings for $26 (the kendall and gig ones!) but that was about it.




Oooh! Can you share the sku? I want [emoji7][emoji16]


----------



## bakeacookie

Michelle1x said:


> maybe a lot of us regulars skipped the CTR, but we were the only ones that skipped it based on what I saw at the Racks in the SF bay area.  It was a zoo out here, really crowded, the merchandise was all over.



+1
I dropped by briefly to pick up specific items but it was a zoo in Cerritos and Metro Pointe. 

Then again, Metro Pointe is always a mess and always crowded.


----------



## sparksfly

mvalrie said:


> I made one last run to the Potomac Mills store and ended up with a Burberry London Wadefield Trench for $168 and the Mackage Monique rain coat for $60...those were my best finds...I also got some Joie silk tanks for $16 and some Wildfox beach cover-ups for $8




Could you PM me the sku for the Burberry? Thanks!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

In Denver for the week and decided to stop by the Rack after work. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 The Moschino were $129 W&R. The Prada and Choo boots were $249 W&R.  The Fryes were $88.50 red tag and the SW were $134.96 red tagged. Does anyone know the name of these SW?


----------



## ylime

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Does anyone know the name of these SW?




I believe those are the Reserve?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

ylime said:


> I believe those are the Reserve?




Thank you.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

I left these there. $249 I believe W&R. The Rack at Park Meadows


----------



## lms910

Upc for the alo glossy leggings!


----------



## Sparksw10

Kbryer said:


> Long time lurker, first post. Found these, they said w&r but looked in perfect condition. Loved them but unfortunately too large for me so left them for another lucky person.




Where were these?? Id love to purchase them!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

7 pm Saturday night find






Sent from my SPH-L710 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pinkfeet

anyone know when the next markdowns are in womens? this sunday  or next?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

PrincessDarbe said:


> 7 pm Saturday night find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using PurseForum mobile app


 

What a find!!! I don't like white shoes/sandals, but these are beautiful!


----------



## magz61

RackFanatic said:


> Agreed, CTR was such a bust this time. I almost skipped it but changed my mind at literally the 11th hour on Sat because, FOMO. I only found a Joie suede skirt for $67 (reg $598) and a pair of Rag & Bone skinny jeans for $49. Other than that, it was quite awful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313810


I also saw that Joie skirt and was on the fence about it, but now I'm wishing I'd picked it up. Would you be willing to PM/share the UPC? I've not had great luck calling for a search and send lately but I may give it a shot anyway. Thanks so much for your help-- sorry that it sounds like you also had a disappointing CTR... I suppose that we're all at least in the same boat.


----------



## pecknnibble

bakeacookie said:


> If anyone sees a Fuschia Large Le Pliage in So Cal, please let me know!




Hydrangea color at Redondo.


----------



## Michelle1x

If the past is any indication of future results, we *should be* getting lots of winter stuff in now at very cheap prices.  After Easter last year this is what happened.


----------



## bakeacookie

pecknnibble said:


> Hydrangea color at Redondo.
> 
> View attachment 3314521



Ooh! I'll ask DBF to go check it out for me! Thanks!


----------



## deathcookie

Michelle1x said:


> If the past is any indication of future results, we *should be* getting lots of winter stuff in now at very cheap prices.  After Easter last year this is what happened.


Gosh I hope so! I need some new winter jackets!


----------



## Michelle1x

deathcookie said:


> Gosh I hope so! I need some new winter jackets!



I'm less optimistic as I once was.  I think I posted earlier I heard some store managers discussing how light the inventory was this year.  I think they've opened a lot of Racks, and they scaled back the inventory in the full line stores when they discovered demand was light last year.  But, we can hope.

If anybody starts seeing $5 jeans or $5 dresses like last year please post.


----------



## bakeacookie

Did they officially stop phone orders? I don't wanna call and find out they won't do it.


----------



## pecknnibble

Available:

Chloe scalloped heels size 38.5 (navy W&R) and 39 (black)





(If anyone sees the Chloe heels or flats in size 36-36.5, please let me know!)

Valentino pump size 40 (beautiful grayish blue color but not my size)





Saint Laurent size 36.5 (with some scuffs)


Red tagged $299


----------



## ladybeaumont

If anyone spots a PS1 that they don't want, please let me know. Been on a lookout lately but haven't been lucky yet.


----------



## mvalrie

sparksfly said:


> Could you PM me the sku for the Burberry? Thanks!


Done...check your PM


----------



## Michelle1x

There isn't another CTR until Memorial day at the end of May so red tags/blue tags don't matter.

And it sounds like that Memorial day CTR will be the final one for PAs, sadly.


----------



## pecknnibble

CL Beloved pumps size 39.5. It's W&R and has some scuffs on the heels but beautiful cutouts. Would be perfect for a wedding! 





PM for location


----------



## RackFanatic

magz61 said:


> I also saw that Joie skirt and was on the fence about it, but now I'm wishing I'd picked it up. Would you be willing to PM/share the UPC? I've not had great luck calling for a search and send lately but I may give it a shot anyway. Thanks so much for your help-- sorry that it sounds like you also had a disappointing CTR... I suppose that we're all at least in the same boat.




Here you go, hope your search is successful &#128578;


----------



## peacelovesequin

bakeacookie said:


> Did they officially stop phone orders? I don't wanna call and find out they won't do it.




Depends on the store. I placed an order two weeks ago. The first store said no, the second store said yes. YMMV.


----------



## meowmix318

pecknnibble said:


> CL Beloved pumps size 39.5. It's W&R and has some scuffs on the heels but beautiful cutouts. Would be perfect for a wedding!
> 
> View attachment 3314655
> View attachment 3314656




So beautiful and agreed that I would be fantastic for someone's wedding


----------



## Michelle1x

pecknnibble said:


> CL Beloved pumps size 39.5. It's W&R and has some scuffs on the heels but beautiful cutouts. Would be perfect for a wedding!
> 
> View attachment 3314655
> View attachment 3314656



At least they only resoled the bottom of the foot so the heel part still shows the red.


----------



## nova_girl

ladybeaumont said:


> If anyone spots a PS1 that they don't want, please let me know. Been on a lookout lately but haven't been lucky yet.



The PS website often has them on sale. The prices are probably not as good as what you'll find at the Rack but if you're looking for one at a discount I'd try there.


----------



## mkmccormick1105

pecknnibble said:


> Hydrangea color at Redondo.
> 
> View attachment 3314521


Holy longchamp - how much are they going for?


----------



## pecknnibble

mkmccormick1105 said:


> Holy longchamp - how much are they going for?




I think $89? The usual white tag price.


----------



## pcil

pecknnibble said:


> CL Beloved pumps size 39.5. It's W&R and has some scuffs on the heels but beautiful cutouts. Would be perfect for a wedding!
> 
> View attachment 3314655
> View attachment 3314656
> 
> 
> PM for location



So pretty! I wish this is my size!


----------



## dingdong79

pecknnibble said:


> Hydrangea color at Redondo.
> 
> View attachment 3314521




So you recall how much the bags are?

Thanks


----------



## olalahia

pecknnibble said:


> I think $89? The usual white tag price.




I saw them in medium size for 79.


----------



## Kelly7adria

Spotted these today at the North Austin location. I think someone was looking for some Red Valentinos. Size 37, $300. Also spotted several different styles of Longchamp heels in the $200-$250 price range.


----------



## ladybeaumont

nova_girl said:


> The PS website often has them on sale. The prices are probably not as good as what you'll find at the Rack but if you're looking for one at a discount I'd try there.



Thanks! I will check the PS site as well.


----------



## potomacng

ladybeaumont said:


> Thanks! I will check the PS site as well.


I'm sorry but what's PS stand for?
Thanks


----------



## krissa

potomacng said:


> I'm sorry but what's PS stand for?
> Thanks





Proenza Schouler


----------



## deals711

Lovely finds, I almost spotted on a penny find on Saturday for a dress but the mobile checker didn't give it to me. This happened at the rack in Manhasset. Came out sad. 

When is the next markdown?


----------



## Leto

deals711 said:


> Lovely finds, I almost spotted on a penny find on Saturday for a dress but the mobile checker didn't give it to me. This happened at the rack in Manhasset. Came out sad.
> 
> When is the next markdown?




I have a friend who works at the rack and she told me they have to sell it for a penny if a customer finds one. Apparently it's a company policy. She told me to demand to speak to a manager. I once found a pair of heels marked $200 from retail at close to $1000.  The rack close to my work would not honor the price so I left them there. After that incident I learned about that policy. Some racks don't want to follow through because it was their mistake not to pull the item in the first place. I wonder if the store gets dinged if they sell too many penny items.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at Honolulu NR 
Lanvin


----------



## couturely

[emoji7] $6XX Available. PM for location.


----------



## bazooka

Sorry for asking a noob question but what does CTR mean? Also what does it mean when item has red or blue tag?


----------



## Michelle1x

Interesting Chloe, sorry for the fuzzy tag pic, this is $8xx so still expensive


----------



## Michelle1x

bazooka said:


> Sorry for asking a noob question but what does CTR mean? Also what does it mean when item has red or blue tag?



Clear the Rack, where they take an additional 25% off red and blue tags, but not white tags.  The next one is memorial day though, so 6 weeks away.


----------



## AnnaFreud

couturely said:


> View attachment 3315964
> 
> 
> [emoji7] $6XX Available. PM for location.




PMed you!


----------



## couturely

AnnaFreud said:


> PMed you!




Sorry, I don't think it's available anymore. It was on hold but someone said the SA placed it back on the floor after 2 hours.


----------



## vt2159

I finally found a pair of W&R Valentino shoes!! Too bad they were not my size But at least they will find a good home with one of my friends.





http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Iridescent

Hi. If someone could post some Longchamp tags that I can use to inquire about Longchamp stock. I'd love to get a floral Longchamp. Would it be possible for them to ship it to Canada? Thank you.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Found a penny belt today [emoji51]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Iridescent said:


> Hi. If someone could post some Longchamp tags that I can use to inquire about Longchamp stock. I'd love to get a floral Longchamp. Would it be possible for them to ship it to Canada? Thank you.




Someone posted the UPC's in the NR UPC thread (http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/nordstrom-rack-upc-thread-930431.html). 

According to NR.com, they ship to Canada. More information here: https://www.nordstromrack.com/ship-return-policy. But I'm not sure if they ship charge-sends internationally.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Found a penny belt today [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316787




Congrats on the find! [emoji119]


----------



## Iridescent

Thank you. I'll call them and ask. I was in NYC (my first time) and visited NR but they had no Longchamp. I did buy the NYC limited edition Longchamp from Macy's. 

Edit .I didn't know there was a separate thread for UPCs.  Thank you again. ....


----------



## krissa

My store did accessories markdowns today. I didn't do any handbags, but there was tons of clearance lingerie. I like to stock up on hanky panky's and the good stuff when it's marked down.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Found this Marc Jacobs bag red tagged for $190 at Beverly Con.


----------



## Kbryer

wis3ly said:


> Ahh these are my size! Will PM you for location!


I can't PM, I guess since I have not posted enough. These are at the Kansas City area rack and were still there when I went last night (3/31). They are in the size 6 section of the regular shoe area, bottom shelf. Good luck!


----------



## wis3ly

Kbryer said:


> I can't PM, I guess since I have not posted enough. These are at the Kansas City area rack and were still there when I went last night (3/31). They are in the size 6 section of the regular shoe area, bottom shelf. Good luck!



I just got these thank you so muchh!!


----------



## twoblues

If anyone sees Lanvin flats (size 37), I would appreciate a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Michelle1x

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/long...champ-le-pliage-miaou-medium-tote?origin=sale


----------



## HMBlove

AnnaFreud said:


> Found this Marc Jacobs bag red tagged for $190 at Beverly Con.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316936




Thanks for posting this! My rack had one in navy tagged at $318.00 so I went hoping it would ring up lower and it rang up at $159!


----------



## xtraordinary

Hello! Long time lurker here. Thought I'd share that I found these Sophia Webster Jourdan heels for $105 but will probably returning them.


----------



## olalahia

AnnaFreud said:


> Found this Marc Jacobs bag red tagged for $190 at Beverly Con.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316936




Great deal! I paid $600 for mine....


----------



## AnnaFreud

HMBlove said:


> Thanks for posting this! My rack had one in navy tagged at $318.00 so I went hoping it would ring up lower and it rang up at $159!




Congrats! Post a pic when you can. Was yours the small single? There was a brown small one for $159 at mine.


----------



## HMBlove

AnnaFreud said:


> Congrats! Post a pic when you can. Was yours the small single? There was a brown small one for $159 at mine.







Here we go! Sorry for the horrible work carpet backdrop.


----------



## wis3ly

AnnaFreud said:


> Found this Marc Jacobs bag red tagged for $190 at Beverly Con.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316936



Ann can you PM me the UPC? Love this color!


----------



## AnnaFreud

HMBlove said:


> View attachment 3317488
> 
> 
> Here we go! Sorry for the horrible work carpet backdrop.




I love this color!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

xtraordinary said:


> Hello! Long time lurker here. Thought I'd share that I found these Sophia Webster Jourdan heels for $105 but will probably returning them.
> View attachment 3317436




What size are these?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

if anyone is interested, these are available.


----------



## dingdong79

The same person that bought the Bal bag and is reselling posted on IG finding two pair of Chanel sandals at NR!


----------



## xtraordinary

Colaluvstrvl said:


> What size are these?


Size 40 and narrow


----------



## Michelle1x

dingdong79 said:


> The same person that bought the Bal bag and is reselling posted on IG finding two pair of Chanel sandals at NR!



these people must have friends working at rack


----------



## dingdong79

Michelle1x said:


> these people must have friends working at rack




I need to encourage my friends to work at Rack bc it's not possible to befriend any of the SAs at my store.


----------



## vivelebag

AnnaFreud said:


> Found this Marc Jacobs bag red tagged for $190 at Beverly Con.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316936




Nice find! The hammered GHW is so striking and goes well with the green.


----------



## Tiffyhalim

dingdong79 said:


> The same person that bought the Bal bag and is reselling posted on IG finding two pair of Chanel sandals at NR!




I am wondering how can she find that... Does she has a friend who is working on the floor?


----------



## olalahia

Tiffyhalim said:


> I am wondering how can she find that... Does she has a friend who is working on the floor?




Definitely!


----------



## krissa

dingdong79 said:


> I need to encourage my friends to work at Rack bc it's not possible to befriend any of the SAs at my store.





Even that's not a guarantee to get the good stuff, lol. It couldn't hurt though.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Available


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michelle1x said:


> these people must have friends working at rack






Tiffyhalim said:


> I am wondering how can she find that... Does she has a friend who is working on the floor?





Most of the time, this stuff never hits the floor. Some SA's/managers have customers who they contact to purchase these items.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Also available


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

So cute but so high.


----------



## sparksfly

One of the IGs I follow posted that she got a pair of Chanel sunnies for $20 this past winter. She had to have used Nordstrom notes or something.


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> One of the IGs I follow posted that she got a pair of Chanel sunnies for $20 this past winter. She had to have used Nordstrom notes or something.





She's also an employee. Depending on the style they could be an old return as well.


----------



## krissa

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3318277
> View attachment 3318278
> View attachment 3318279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute but so high.





I miss the blue nqc tags, but this will save me so much $ lol.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

krissa said:


> I miss the blue nqc tags, but this will save me so much $ lol.




I know! Definitely makes me think before purchasing lol


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Thanks to Anna for posting that this was now $190. It was red tagged at $380 but I asked the SA to scan it. She insisted that it was recently marked down to that price but she reluctantly scanned it and it was $190 [emoji51]


----------



## JNH14

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3318409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Anna for posting that this was now $190. It was red tagged at $380 but I asked the SA to scan it. She insisted that it was recently marked down to that price but she reluctantly scanned it and it was $190 [emoji51]


 

 Was this at Buckhead or Perimeter? Did you buy the BUrberry bag or is it still there?


----------



## Michelle1x

krissa said:


> I miss the blue nqc tags, but this will save me so much $ lol.



whats an nqc tag


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3318409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Anna for posting that this was now $190. It was red tagged at $380 but I asked the SA to scan it. She insisted that it was recently marked down to that price but she reluctantly scanned it and it was $190 [emoji51]




Neither. I'm in Denver and the Burberry bag was still at the store when I left.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3318228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available


Where?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## krissa

Michelle1x said:


> whats an nqc tag





The ones that say altered and refinished


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michelle1x said:


> whats an nqc tag




Nordstrom Quality Center (NQC) a.k.a W&R (Worn and Refub) 


Here's an example!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

For those interested in the Burberry bag, here is a better picture. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
it  was still at the store 2 hour ago. Good luck.


----------



## olalahia

Spotted SW demiswoon in 7 for 199. Pm for the location.  Sorry, no pics.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3318409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Anna for posting that this was now $190. It was red tagged at $380 but I asked the SA to scan it. She insisted that it was recently marked down to that price but she reluctantly scanned it and it was $190 [emoji51]




Yay, you got one too!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Here is the upc for anyone interested in the Marc Jacobs bag


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

My last Rack of the day [emoji23][emoji23]. These are available


----------



## aprilludgate

Has anyone ever seen goyard at the rack?


----------



## meowmix318

aprilludgate said:


> Has anyone ever seen goyard at the rack?



I personally have not seen that brand at NR


----------



## yakusoku.af

aprilludgate said:


> Has anyone ever seen goyard at the rack?




I've never seen one either. But I remember someone posted a Goyard find in the Tj Maxx thread awhile back. It was a St Louis tote but I don't remember the price.


----------



## Seng

Can anyone recommend a NR in Atlanta? I will be there for a conference and notice a lot of you mention Perimeter and Buckhead. Is one better for designer bags and shoes? Thanks!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Seng said:


> Can anyone recommend a NR in Atlanta? I will be there for a conference and notice a lot of you mention Perimeter and Buckhead. Is one better for designer bags and shoes? Thanks!




I've found good things at both but I like Buckhead better.


----------



## JNH14

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I've found good things at both but I like Buckhead better.




If you can go-go first thing on a Tuesday morning as soon as they open...they restock new things there. Northpoint is occasionally good, found a Burberry bag marked down to $597, but it was already saved for someone.


----------



## aprilludgate

yakusoku.af said:


> I've never seen one either. But I remember someone posted a Goyard find in the Tj Maxx thread awhile back. It was a St Louis tote but I don't remember the price.







meowmix318 said:


> I personally have not seen that brand at NR




Thanks so much!


----------



## gail13

meowmix318 said:


> I personally have not seen that brand at NR



Nordstrom does not sell this brand so I wouldn't expect to ever see it-NM in Beverly Hills sells it, I wonder if it would ever make it to Last Call, although I would be shocked.  I have seen a few preloved on Fashionphile though.


----------



## JNH14

aprilludgate said:


> Thanks so much!




Don't know where you're located, but Goyard is also sold in Boston at NM.


----------



## sabbam

I have seen goyard at last call. But it was still pricey. They didnt have the St Louis totes it was mostly $6,000 bags for about $2,500.


----------



## vt2159

What are people's thoughts on the Charles Jourdan brand?  I first saw the brand at the Rack and NM Last Call, but I do not know much about their quality and such.


----------



## vt2159

Pm for location


----------



## gquinn

vt2159 said:


> Pm for location
> View attachment 3319600
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319601
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319602




I love CL but that is not very pretty or sexy IMO! Can't imagine how that would look being worn on someone.


----------



## Michelle1x

Ladies I am happy to announce that after the markdowns taken today, the Rack fall cleanout bonanza appears to be starting.  Late, and not as big as last year but it is starting.

Today I saw lots of $10-$15 items.  Donna Morgan dresses for $15, Nordstrom brands hinge, stem etc for $10.  And inventory *appears* to be opening up, finally.  The good brands are not this cheap, of course.  And the jeans aren't cheap yet.  I will go and get some pictures this week- I was in a hurry today.  They did markdowns on clearance today.


----------



## Michelle1x

gquinn said:


> I love CL but that is not very pretty or sexy IMO! Can't imagine how that would look being worn on someone.



It looks like a lot of Choos I see that sort of miss the mark.


----------



## vt2159

gquinn said:


> I love CL but that is not very pretty or sexy IMO! Can't imagine how that would look being worn on someone.


It was quite big, and the straps had way too huge chains.  I tried to search online to get some intel on the bag, but I could not locate it.


----------



## Michelle1x

vt2159 said:


> It was quite big, and the straps had way too huge chains.  I tried to search online to get some intel on the bag, but I could not locate it.



I have a bag with a chain strap- it is the BE&D bowery bag.  The advantage of the chain is that when the bag is sitting on a table etc, the chain loops over and looks kind of chic.  But to carry a bag with a chain is a real pain.  It doesn't sit on your shoulder, and it is heavy.  There are lots of bags that have chains instead of straps like the MJ stam bag and I always consider them to be a liability.  Although they are attractive.


----------



## vt2159

Michelle1x said:


> I have a bag with a chain strap- it is the BE&D bowery bag.  The advantage of the chain is that when the bag is sitting on a table etc, the chain loops over and looks kind of chic.  But to carry a bag with a chain is a real pain.  It doesn't sit on your shoulder, and it is heavy.  There are lots of bags that have chains instead of straps like the MJ stam bag and I always consider them to be a liability.  Although they are attractive.


I like chain straps on bags, though for some reason these in person look pretty big.  I have a few MJ and Gucci bags with the chain straps that I like, but I agree, they sit funny on the shoulder.  And I tend to get chain marks on my shoulders after a few hours.


----------



## jessl

One of my finds from today: W&R Manolos for $179 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Definitely my best find so far. I don't usually go to my rack on the weekend since it tends to be crowded/picked over but I guess this was a lucky day


----------



## AnnaFreud

gquinn said:


> I love CL but that is not very pretty or sexy IMO! Can't imagine how that would look being worn on someone.




Seriously, I thought that was Betsey Johnson.


----------



## Seng

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I've found good things at both but I like Buckhead better.







JNH14 said:


> If you can go-go first thing on a Tuesday morning as soon as they open...they restock new things there. Northpoint is occasionally good, found a Burberry bag marked down to $597, but it was already saved for someone.




Thanks so much! I'll give Buckhead a shot! Hopefully I continue my lucky streak of finding good stuff at NR while traveling


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Forgot to post these spotted Saturday night


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Lots of women's designer markdowns - picked up a few pieces for next to nothing  Spent $171.99 and saved over $4600 LOL.







I also put together this look the other day for less than $100 (retail $1800+) - the shirt ($3.50), Prada sunnies and Vince Camuto boots (both a penny) were all from the Rack. Everything else was a sample sale score 






For some reason it won't let me link the pics from my blog anymore so I have to photobucket everything. So annoying.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## GoStanford

Speaking of Rack, I got an email that in April the Nordstrom card gives back 10 points for every $100 spent.  That's 10x points!  I read the fine print but didn't see a maximum.  Anybody know?  The email said spend $200 and get a $20 note, but in store, an SA said 10% back and I forgot to ask her about a maximum.


----------



## pepperdiva

GoStanford said:


> Speaking of Rack, I got an email that in April the Nordstrom card gives back 10 points for every $100 spent.  That's 10x points!  I read the fine print but didn't see a maximum.  Anybody know?  The email said spend $200 and get a $20 note, but in store, an SA said 10% back and I forgot to ask her about a maximum.




If you have more info, please share. Typically this only happens with cyber Monday etc! Did the email also include Nordstrom full line store?


----------



## magdalinka

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Lots of women's designer markdowns - picked up a few pieces for next to nothing  Spent $171.99 and saved over $4600 LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also put together this look the other day for less than $100 (retail $1800+) - the shirt ($3.50), Prada sunnies and Vince Camuto boots (both a penny) were all from the Rack. Everything else was a sample sale score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason it won't let me link the pics from my blog anymore so I have to photobucket everything. So annoying.


You look fabulous as usual! You might need to delete attachments from your profile page to be able to post pics again.


----------



## GoStanford

pepperdiva said:


> If you have more info, please share. Typically this only happens with cyber Monday etc! Did the email also include Nordstrom full line store?


Yes, it mentioned Nordstrom and Nordstrom Rack.  It may be because I have to activate a new card - maybe a promotion for new cardholders?  It said if you active and use in April for spending $200, you get a $20 Nordstrom note.  I re-read it and don't see a clearly stated maximum, but I'll ask next time I'm in a store.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thank you  I looked and I don't have any attachments on my profile page so that's not the issue. 



magdalinka said:


> You look fabulous as usual! You might need to delete attachments from your profile page to be able to post pics again.


----------



## magdalinka

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Thank you  I looked and I don't have any attachments on my profile page so that's not the issue.


Didi you look under control panel? I was having the same issue and that's what fixed it.


----------



## vivelebag

GoStanford said:


> Yes, it mentioned Nordstrom and Nordstrom Rack.  It may be because I have to activate a new card - maybe a promotion for new cardholders?  It said if you active and use in April for spending $200, you get a $20 Nordstrom note.  I re-read it and don't see a clearly stated maximum, but I'll ask next time I'm in a store.




Hmm well my interpretation of what you wrote is that it's good for just a $20 note for meeting a minimum $200 spend. If it was $20 for EVERY $200 I would expect that kind of wording.


----------



## vivelebag

I spent quite a while yesterday going through the Paramus NR and left empty-handed. But Bloomies outlet next door is doing 25% off everything for F&F plus triple points so I split my time there too (found a nice coat).


----------



## itsmree

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Lots of women's designer markdowns - picked up a few pieces for next to nothing  Spent $171.99 and saved over $4600 LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also put together this look the other day for less than $100 (retail $1800+) - the shirt ($3.50), Prada sunnies and Vince Camuto boots (both a penny) were all from the Rack. Everything else was a sample sale score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason it won't let me link the pics from my blog anymore so I have to photobucket everything. So annoying.


you look gorgeous - great scores!


----------



## elevenxten

Anyone interested in this?


----------



## elevenxten

Oops to forgot to say they are at Market st., s.f., and it comes with the original box


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

vivelebag said:


> I spent quite a while yesterday going through the Paramus NR and left empty-handed. But Bloomies outlet next door is doing 25% off everything for F&F plus triple points so I split my time there too (found a nice coat).



Yeah I took everything good LOL. But seriously, they didn't have much but I got a few really good deals. I never find anything in Bloomies - I'll have to check it out. 



itsmree said:


> you look gorgeous - great scores!



Thanks!



magdalinka said:


> Didi you look under control panel? I was having the same issue and that's what fixed it.



"You have no attachments." I've never attached anything - only used external links.


----------



## Michelle1x

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Yeah I took everything good LOL. But seriously, they didn't have much but I got a few really good deals. I never find anything in Bloomies - I'll have to check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Rack is increasing their prices as a systemic management decision, or is this just a slow time for inventory?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I'm not sure if they are increasing their prices but markdowns aren't as good across the board. Remember when they used to mark stuff down to $1 or $5 and clear it out. I miss those days. You can still find a few cheap pieces floating around but it's not the same. 



Michelle1x said:


> shoppinggalnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I took everything good LOL. But seriously, they didn't have much but I got a few really good deals. I never find anything in Bloomies - I'll have to check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Rack is increasing their prices as a systemic management decision, or is this just a slow time for inventory?
Click to expand...


----------



## deathcookie

yeah I remember the "good old days" of 35% off clearance, $5 & $10 shoes, etc.  I just saw a boat load of M.i.h jeans at my rack - they must have not sold at all!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu Rack


----------



## yakusoku.af

Cont
Hudson $17.98




Madewell 


Prada


----------



## goldfish19

yakusoku.af said:


> Cont
> Hudson $17.98
> View attachment 3322345
> 
> View attachment 3322346
> 
> Madewell
> View attachment 3322347
> 
> Prada
> View attachment 3322348




How much were the prada sunnies?  I will PM you for the UPC


----------



## marcj

So weird I was in the rack yesterday and they were selling 2 different J Crew tops since when do they sell J crew?


----------



## krissa

marcj said:


> So weird I was in the rack yesterday and they were selling 2 different J Crew tops since when do they sell J crew?





Hautelook returns.


----------



## natalia0128

Jimmy Choo
I don't know if anyone need it


----------



## natalia0128

more jimmy choo
The jimmy choo Black pointed toe. 
those are brand new with box and dust bag


----------



## meowmix318

Does anyone onow if I can return my items for a gift card instead of a refund on my nordstrom card? When I made this purchase, I made it my triple points day and do not want to loose out on the points. Unfortunately when I bought a pair of Jimmy Choo heels, I did not notice this hairline crack on the heel itself the time of purchase (lesson learned).


----------



## IStuckACello

meowmix318 said:


> Does anyone onow if I can return my items for a gift card instead of a refund on my nordstrom card? When I made this purchase, I made it my triple points day and do not want to loose out on the points. Unfortunately when I bought a pair of Jimmy Choo heels, I did not notice this hairline crack on the heel itself the time of purchase (lesson learned).




You should be able to get it in any tender. I usually return to whichever credit card has the largest balance


----------



## meowmix318

IStuckACello said:


> You should be able to get it in any tender. I usually return to whichever credit card has the largest balance



Thank you, I will be sure to return my purchase during a non busy week day


----------



## natalia0128

natalia0128 said:


> more jimmy choo
> The jimmy choo Black pointed toe.
> those are brand new with box and dust bag



Forgot to mention the bacl heels said saize 8 on sticker but the print on the shoes 8.5


----------



## intrigue

I was browsing the winter accessories and was curious because the w&r price tag ($150) caught my eye. There was a Burberry Prorsum label stitched in with a mismatched thread color. 

I am surprised this item was accepted as a return.


----------



## kema042290

I found some chanel slipon sneakers for 230... New in box. They are meh to me. If they were anything else I would be kinda excited but not really into designer sneakers. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## GG12345

kema042290 said:


> I found some chanel slipon sneakers for 230... New in box. They are meh to me. If they were anything else I would be kinda excited but not really into designer sneakers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


what size were the shoes? Since/If you didn't buy them, can you pm me location? also pictures? lol sorry for so many requests!


----------



## kema042290

GG12345 said:


> what size were the shoes? Since/If you didn't buy them, can you pm me location? also pictures? lol sorry for so many requests!


I did buy them. They were a 38.

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## GG12345

kema042290 said:


> I did buy them. They were a 38.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


oh, i misinterpreted since you said they were meh  enjoy the shoes!! but if you decide to return them, let me know pls  38 is my shoe size. if you have free time, would you please post some pictures? TIA


----------



## hellokimmiee

kema042290 said:


> I found some chanel slipon sneakers for 230... New in box. They are meh to me. If they were anything else I would be kinda excited but not really into designer sneakers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app




PM'd you


----------



## Michelle1x

meowmix318 said:


> Does anyone onow if I can return my items for a gift card instead of a refund on my nordstrom card? When I made this purchase, I made it my triple points day and do not want to loose out on the points. Unfortunately when I bought a pair of Jimmy Choo heels, I did not notice this hairline crack on the heel itself the time of purchase (lesson learned).



I'm not completely sure that returning deducts the same number of points as the sale?

In other words if you buy something on a triple points day, but return on a single points day- do the triple points get deducted on the return?  I am not sure- it would be great to get confirmation...


----------



## Michelle1x

intrigue said:


> I was browsing the winter accessories and was curious because the w&r price tag ($150) caught my eye. There was a Burberry Prorsum label stitched in with a mismatched thread color.
> 
> I am surprised this item was accepted as a return.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323242
> 
> View attachment 3323243
> 
> View attachment 3323244
> 
> View attachment 3323245



Incredible.


----------



## Michelle1x

I bought this Vince leather trim drape front coat today for $238, regular price $795.
Is this a good price?  I'm thinking I overpaid and may return it and wait for the next CTR.


----------



## lms910

Michelle1x said:


> I bought this Vince leather trim drape front coat today for $238, regular price $795.
> 
> Is this a good price?  I'm thinking I overpaid and may return it and wait for the next CTR.




Its really pretty but I wouldnt pay that much for a coat in April...i also live in Houston so we dont get much wear out of them any time!


----------



## Michelle1x

lms910 said:


> Its really pretty but I wouldnt pay that much for a coat in April...i also live in Houston so we dont get much wear out of them any time!



Yeah I agree- its too early for coats.  We will get better prices around June.

If anybody needs a long gown, I  bought this Donna Karan "the icons" slinky jersey gown for $49, regular price $2995.  I will be returning tomorrow.  I think its a large size.  The problem is I found some rips on the seams which could be repaired but I don't want to hassle with it.  PM me if you are interested.  Personally I don't think this is worth anywhere near $2995.


----------



## kema042290

GG12345 said:


> oh, i misinterpreted since you said they were meh  enjoy the shoes!! but if you decide to return them, let me know pls  38 is my shoe size. if you have free time, would you please post some pictures? TIA



They really are meh. Nothing interesting and it's not worth the price to me. My friend is a Chanel lover, so she probably will love them. I'm actually shocked by how "cheap" they retail for. Only 700 which seems on the low side for Chanel. 

To the person who asked the number is 3572635819526. It was a red tagged item without a second tag under so it was on clearance when it came in maybe? I found it with the regular clearance because it seems that NR puts all the clearance together even if some is designer. 

If y'all need more pictures or whatever I want to see actual pictures of the shoes I'll send them when I get back home. Phone died and have a flight tomorrow. 

If I do return them I would be returning in NYC (brought from San Antonino, so I'm not sure how that's going to work since none of the customer service people are really as nice as some them of the states I visit).


----------



## gail13

Michelle1x said:


> I bought this Vince leather trim drape front coat today for $238, regular price $795.
> Is this a good price?  I'm thinking I overpaid and may return it and wait for the next CTR.



I think that is a really good price.  I nearly bought this coat when it was 30% or on my 10 point day or something; it is gorgeous.  But I knew I wouldn't get enough wear out of it here.  

We tend to get spoiled wanting even lower prices.  But this is a stylish coat at a great bargain if you can use it.


----------



## gail13

meowmix318 said:


> Does anyone onow if I can return my items for a gift card instead of a refund on my nordstrom card? When I made this purchase, I made it my triple points day and do not want to loose out on the points. Unfortunately when I bought a pair of Jimmy Choo heels, I did not notice this hairline crack on the heel itself the time of purchase (lesson learned).



I was told by a few dept mgrs that you can make a return on that purchase and the points will transfer to the new item.


----------



## meowmix318

gail13 said:


> I was told by a few dept mgrs that you can make a return on that purchase and the points will transfer to the new item.



Im actually trying to spend a little less on clothings and bags for a while since I've done so much damage since the end of last year (I also purchased my 1st Hermes bag too, which will set me back for a while) I actually did not bother to go to NR during the last CTR sale to avoid spending. And from the posts during that time, it didn't seem like I missed out on much. 

I will just take the store credit when I return for now and just save it to use with all of my nordstrom notes I've earned (maybe wait til the Anniversary sale to buy another pair of ankle boots like I did the last one). But thank you the help.


----------



## meowmix318

Michelle1x said:


> I'm not completely sure that returning deducts the same number of points as the sale?
> 
> In other words if you buy something on a triple points day, but return on a single points day- do the triple points get deducted on the return?  I am not sure- it would be great to get confirmation...



I've returned an item I bought on a triple points day before.  My balance of points ended up being in the negative.  Eventually it got back to zero and in the positive numbers after I started purchasing a lot of stuff... I had gone from level 1 to a level 3 card holder (only have the store card not the credit card) in less than 5 months... now I am trying to control my spending a bit, esp2 now since I feel like I havs already bought up most of the things I have wanged or have needed.


----------



## yakusoku.af

goldfish19 said:


> How much were the prada sunnies?  I will PM you for the UPC




I think they were $99.97 someone ripped off the price. I didn't take a pic of the UPC because I think Prada sunglasses are all under the same number so you won't be able to search for them.


----------



## ashlie

intrigue said:


> I was browsing the winter accessories and was curious because the w&r price tag ($150) caught my eye. There was a Burberry Prorsum label stitched in with a mismatched thread color.
> 
> I am surprised this item was accepted as a return.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323242
> 
> View attachment 3323243
> 
> View attachment 3323244
> 
> View attachment 3323245




I worked for them for quite sometime, and most of the tags are supposed to be cut off. That's why they will only have four stitches one in each corner. That one does look odd though, I totally agree.


----------



## bazooka

Michelle1x said:


> Clear the Rack, where they take an additional 25% off red and blue tags, but not white tags.  The next one is memorial day though, so 6 weeks away.



Thanks!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

meowmix318 said:


> Does anyone onow if I can return my items for a gift card instead of a refund on my nordstrom card? When I made this purchase, I made it my triple points day and do not want to loose out on the points. Unfortunately when I bought a pair of Jimmy Choo heels, I did not notice this hairline crack on the heel itself the time of purchase (lesson learned).



I asked about this once and was told no. You will be returning them so how ever you get the money back you will lose your points. Although, each store is different so it doesn't hurt to ask...


----------



## krissa

meowmix318 said:


> I've returned an item I bought on a triple points day before.  My balance of points ended up being in the negative.  Eventually it got back to zero and in the positive numbers after I started purchasing a lot of stuff... I had gone from level 1 to a level 3 card holder (only have the store card not the credit card) in less than 5 months... now I am trying to control my spending a bit, esp2 now since I feel like I havs already bought up most of the things I have wanged or have needed.





Last time I checked you can. I haven't worked in a while so who knows. I would just let the associate know up front. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## louboutal

kema042290 said:


> They really are meh. Nothing interesting and it's not worth the price to me. My friend is a Chanel lover, so she probably will love them. I'm actually shocked by how "cheap" they retail for. Only 700 which seems on the low side for Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> To the person who asked the number is 3572635819526. It was a red tagged item without a second tag under so it was on clearance when it came in maybe? I found it with the regular clearance because it seems that NR puts all the clearance together even if some is designer.
> 
> 
> 
> If y'all need more pictures or whatever I want to see actual pictures of the shoes I'll send them when I get back home. Phone died and have a flight tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> If I do return them I would be returning in NYC (brought from San Antonino, so I'm not sure how that's going to work since none of the customer service people are really as nice as some them of the states I visit).




Omg I've been thinking about buying this pair full price! [emoji23][emoji23]They're so cute!!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## meowmix318

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I asked about this once and was told no. You will be returning them so how ever you get the money back you will lose your points. Although, each store is different so it doesn't hurt to ask...





krissa said:


> Last time I checked you can. I haven't worked in a while so who knows. I would just let the associate know up front. Never hurts to ask.



I actually called the location (Pasadena) I purchased my items from (I want to return 2 items) and was told that I can choose to receive my refund on a gift card if I wanted.


----------



## kema042290

Marc Jacob mouse flats 95 bucks

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

found two Burberry scarfs today. $139 for the tan W&R and $159 for the blue which was red ticketed [emoji23]


----------



## kema042290

Parker dress 90 percent off only 20 bucks. 






Gorg color... This boxy Helmut Lang dress is tragic... But it's 40 bucks from 520 buck

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## wis3ly

kema042290 said:


> Marc Jacob mouse flats 95 bucks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app




I own a pair and the studs are more spiked than round. Also the label is different. I question the authenticity? 


On another note if anyone spots any rockstud heels in size 37 or 37.5, please PM me! Saw quite a few ppl snag them on Instagram.


----------



## vt2159

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3323977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found two Burberry scarfs today. $139 for the tan W&R and $159 for the blue which was red ticketed [emoji23]


Congrats on your scarves score!  Those would have made my day!  Do you know if the blue had a specific UPC?


----------



## kema042290

wis3ly said:


> I own a pair and the studs are more spiked than round. Also the label is different. I question the authenticity?
> 
> 
> On another note if anyone spots any rockstud heels in size 37 or 37.5, please PM me! Saw quite a few ppl snag them on Instagram.


Really it came in what looks like an original Marc Jacobs box






Thanks for any information you can give me. I'm picking them up for my gf and I would hate for her to have fakes. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## buyingpig

kema042290 said:


> Really it came in what looks like an original Marc Jacobs box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any information you can give me. I'm picking them up for my gf and I would hate for her to have fakes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


I think they are just different versions from different seasons.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## louboutal

kema042290 said:


> Really it came in what looks like an original Marc Jacobs box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any information you can give me. I'm picking them up for my gf and I would hate for her to have fakes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app




They're not fake they're just two different styles


----------



## kema042290

louboutal said:


> They're not fake they're just two different styles


Thank you both. I was freaking because I sent her pictures beforehand and didn't want to disappoint her. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hydrosol

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3323977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found two Burberry scarfs today. $139 for the tan W&R and $159 for the blue which was red ticketed [emoji23]



pm you


----------



## TinksDelite

kema042290 said:


> Really it came in what looks like an original Marc Jacobs box
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any information you can give me. I'm picking them up for my gf and I would hate for her to have fakes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app



I bought the same one in Phoenix a few weeks back. They are exactly the same as yours, and not fake


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

vt2159 said:


> Congrats on your scarves score!  Those would have made my day!  Do you know if the blue had a specific UPC?






	

		
			
		

		
	
 it's 5045458294309. Attached a pic in case I messed up the numbers


----------



## vt2159

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3324115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's 5045458294309. Attached a pic in case I messed up the numbers


Thank you!


----------



## cinderella0087

T Alexander Wang black dress, $9.90 at Northgate, Seattle


----------



## peacelovesequin

cinderella0087 said:


> T Alexander Wang black dress, $9.90 at Northgate, Seattle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324897
> View attachment 3324899



I PM'ed you.


----------



## pecknnibble

cinderella0087 said:


> T Alexander Wang black dress, $9.90 at Northgate, Seattle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324897
> View attachment 3324899




Those have been around for quite a while and just an FYI for anyone interested, they run VERY small and are bodycon dresses.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Anyone interested in this Vince jacket size m? It's $149 a&r although tag says $249. Has original $945 price tag. It's goat leather/suede


----------



## louboutal

hellokimmiee said:


> Anyone interested in this Vince jacket size m? It's $149 a&r although tag says $249. Has original $945 price tag. It's goat leather/suede
> 
> View attachment 3325019




I am!! Just pm'ed you! Thanks so much for posting [emoji7]


----------



## ashlie

cinderella0087 said:


> T Alexander Wang black dress, $9.90 at Northgate, Seattle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324897
> View attachment 3324899




Omg! These dresses and tanks are the softest!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Found this beautiful Gypsy05 dress for a penny! Retails for $210. UPC is assorted.


----------



## Jhaxhiu

Omg! Are they still available? I get married in set and these are perfect!


----------



## Cinnamon718

Can someone explain this whole finding stuff for a penny thing? Is there a thread about it? Do you just take it up to the cash and hope for the best or do you know by reading the tag somehow? Thanks.


----------



## meowmix318

TOBagGirl said:


> Can someone explain this whole finding stuff for a penny thing? Is there a thread about it? Do you just take it up to the cash and hope for the best or do you know by reading the tag somehow? Thanks.




Sometimes items are marked $0.00 and other times you find out at the register because the sales tag may not have been updated yet


----------



## Coco1224

Just randomly walked in and saw this.. Snatched it right away.. The sales associate said the bag just came in too


----------



## elevenxten

Coco1224 said:


> View attachment 3325748
> View attachment 3325749
> 
> 
> Just randomly walked in and saw this.. Snatched it right away.. The sales associate said the bag just came in too


Congrats...thats such an awesome bag!!!


----------



## meowmix318

Coco1224 said:


> View attachment 3325748
> View attachment 3325749
> 
> 
> Just randomly walked in and saw this.. Snatched it right away.. The sales associate said the bag just came in too




Great price  is that the medium or large size?


----------



## natalia0128

I just have a questions, how often Nordstrom get a new shipment? What day and time  is good day to shop at NR? Thanks


----------



## Tiffyhalim

O


----------



## peacelovesequin

natalia0128 said:


> I just have a questions, how often Nordstrom get a new shipment? What day and time  is good day to shop at NR? Thanks




Depends on your location. Most stores get shipments daily.


----------



## Coco1224

meowmix318 said:


> Great price  is that the medium or large size?




It was a medium


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Coco1224 said:


> View attachment 3325748
> View attachment 3325749
> 
> 
> Just randomly walked in and saw this.. Snatched it right away.. The sales associate said the bag just came in too




Wow that's an insane deal. Which store?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Coco1224 said:


> View attachment 3325748
> View attachment 3325749
> 
> 
> Just randomly walked in and saw this.. Snatched it right away.. The sales associate said the bag just came in too




Congratulations [emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;


----------



## vt2159

Coco1224 said:


> View attachment 3325748
> View attachment 3325749
> 
> 
> Just randomly walked in and saw this.. Snatched it right away.. The sales associate said the bag just came in too





meowmix318 said:


> Great price  is that the medium or large size?



Wow, congrats on your find!  I love when it happens that way.  Based on the original price, it looks like the medium.


----------



## Coco1224

Thank you all... I was so happy with my find  I actually got it for my sister... I am way to small to pull this bag off.. Perfect timing since it is national siblings day [emoji4]


----------



## hellokimmiee

Coco1224 said:


> View attachment 3325748
> View attachment 3325749
> 
> 
> Just randomly walked in and saw this.. Snatched it right away.. The sales associate said the bag just came in too



Amazing deal!


----------



## meowmix318

Coco1224 said:


> It was a medium




I have a medium and I think it is on the bigger side but I really like it. Hope your sister enjoys her new bag


----------



## Michelle1x

Did it come with a dustbag, strap or any associated tags?
Or are these new W&R tagged bags just the bag with no extras?


----------



## Coco1224

Michelle1x said:


> Did it come with a dustbag, strap or any associated tags?
> Or are these new W&R tagged bags just the bag with no extras?




It did not come with a dust bag but it has the shoulder strap with it.


----------



## lvlouis

Coco1224 said:


> View attachment 3325748
> View attachment 3325749
> 
> 
> Just randomly walked in and saw this.. Snatched it right away.. The sales associate said the bag just came in too




Wow amazing find!! Enjoy!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Found these super cute Rebecca Minkoff stickers at the Rack for about $10 after CTR - the Pashli was also from the Rack


----------



## pinkfeet

Generally unless its  holiday or special trucks they get deliveries everyday but Sunday and Monday. When stuff is put out is :

Outlet made stuff is almost always put on the floor asap, transfers -- usually go out on the floor asap but could end up in back for a few days or as they can get it out. But they usually want everything on the floor asap to sell it.


----------



## aprilludgate

Current finds. Not really having a good rack moment


----------



## jessl

Coco1224 said:


> View attachment 3325748
> View attachment 3325749
> 
> 
> Just randomly walked in and saw this.. Snatched it right away.. The sales associate said the bag just came in too


OMG so jealous! Amazing find!!


----------



## kathydep

kema042290 said:


> They really are meh. Nothing interesting and it's not worth the price to me. My friend is a Chanel lover, so she probably will love them. I'm actually shocked by how "cheap" they retail for. Only 700 which seems on the low side for Chanel.
> 
> To the person who asked the number is 3572635819526. It was a red tagged item without a second tag under so it was on clearance when it came in maybe? I found it with the regular clearance because it seems that NR puts all the clearance together even if some is designer.
> 
> If y'all need more pictures or whatever I want to see actual pictures of the shoes I'll send them when I get back home. Phone died and have a flight tomorrow.
> 
> If I do return them I would be returning in NYC (brought from San Antonino, so I'm not sure how that's going to work since none of the customer service people are really as nice as some them of the states I visit).



Pm'd u


----------



## mpepe32

My luck Burberry find ink blue banner bag with Thomas bear . Refurbished but I can't find a scratch on it. 419 plus tax


----------



## bagshoemisses

mpepe32 said:


> My luck Burberry find with Thomas bear . Refurbished but I can't find a scratch on it. 419 plus tax




Great deal, enjoy!


----------



## mpepe32

bagshoemisses said:


> Great deal, enjoy!


Thanks bagshoemisses!


----------



## wis3ly

mpepe32 said:


> My luck Burberry find with Thomas bear . Refurbished but I can't find a scratch on it. 419 plus tax



The bag comes with the bear? that's adorable!


----------



## mpepe32

wis3ly said:


> The bag comes with the bear? that's adorable!


I bought the bear separately a while ago . He did not come with the bag


----------



## vt2159

mpepe32 said:


> I bought the bear separately a while ago . He did not come with the bag


OMG, I was going to freak that you also got the bear with the bag!  I love them!  Congrats on your find!


----------



## meowmix318

mpepe32 said:


> My luck Burberry find ink blue banner bag with Thomas bear . Refurbished but I can't find a scratch on it. 419 plus tax



Beautiful bag


----------



## meowmix318

IStuckACello said:


> You should be able to get it in any tender. I usually return to whichever credit card has the largest balance



I returned my 2 items today and got itmon a goft card without any problem.  I told the sales associate that I boight the items on one of my triple points day and she understood and told me that was smart of me  

I willprobably just combine the gift card with my Nordtrom notes and wait for the anniversary sale in July and see if anything catches my eye (I am actually looking for another pair of Munro boots and haven't seen too many I like at NR)


----------



## Leto

meowmix318 said:


> I returned my 2 items today and got itmon a goft card without any problem.  I told the sales associate that I boight the items on one of my triple points day and she understood and told me that was smart of me
> 
> I willprobably just combine the gift card with my Nordtrom notes and wait for the anniversary sale in July and see if anything catches my eye (I am actually looking for another pair of Munro boots and haven't seen too many I like at NR)




Returning to any tender will go away. I talked to a sales associate friend and people have been abusing it.  People who used stolen credit cards and try to return for cash were an issue but also people who would buy thousand dollars on Nordstrom cards and return do bank account so they can keep the points and get notes. I was shocked to hear that. Normal shoppers like us get screwed again because bad people abuse the policy!


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks VT and meow mix! I really can't believe I found it. I live in Canada and cross the border and go to a rack like only once per month. So to find a treasure especially after a weekend on a Monday morning is like winning the lottery for me


----------



## meowmix318

mpepe32 said:


> Thanks VT and meow mix! I really can't believe I found it. I live in Canada and cross the border and go to a rack like only once per month. So to find a treasure especially after a weekend on a Monday morning is like winning the lottery for me


----------



## meowmix318

Leto said:


> Returning to any tender will go away. I talked to a sales associate friend and people have been abusing it.  People who used stolen credit cards and try to return for cash were an issue but also people who would buy thousand dollars on Nordstrom cards and return do bank account so they can keep the points and get notes. I was shocked to hear that. Normal shoppers like us get screwed again because bad people abuse the policy!




That is really unfortunate. But I'm not surprised because the system is built to have other abuse it  

But I m surprised to read people are being so bold as to steal credit cards. Some people can just be so bad.


----------



## IStuckACello

They've always known people were returning for points....I don't see why they have to take it away now.


----------



## meowmix318

IStuckACello said:


> They've always known people were returning for points....I don't see why they have to take it away now.




I never knew people were. This was actually my 1st time returning my item for a gift card. And this is my 2nd return I have ever made. The first time I returned an item that I bought on a triple point day. Then I eventually saw a negative point balance. So figured I would see if I can have a gift card to avoid that this time. But I promise I wasn't trying to abuse the system


----------



## bakeacookie

There were decent markdowns in Beverely connection, but everything cheap seemed to be damaged, some severely. They should just send those to last chance already.


----------



## RackFanatic

Leto said:


> Returning to any tender will go away. I talked to a sales associate friend and people have been abusing it.  People who used stolen credit cards and try to return for cash were an issue but also people who would buy thousand dollars on Nordstrom cards and return do bank account so they can keep the points and get notes. I was shocked to hear that. Normal shoppers like us get screwed again because bad people abuse the policy!




This is also another reason why they are discontinuing the price adjustment policy.  A manager confirmed to me that this is happening beginning in May.


----------



## Michelle1x

RackFanatic said:


> This is also another reason why they are discontinuing the price adjustment policy.  A manager confirmed to me that this is happening beginning in May.



Do we know if PAs will still be allowed for the next CTR?
The next CTR is memorial day - May 27.  If allowed, I guess this will be the last CTR when I can buy one week in advance.  But they haven't had too much I'm interested in lately, anyway.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Michelle1x said:


> Do we know if PAs will still be allowed for the next CTR?
> 
> The next CTR is memorial day - May 27.  If allowed, I guess this will be the last CTR when I can buy one week in advance.  But they haven't had too much I'm interested in lately, anyway.




I think this will depend on when they start announcing the policy. If they make it a point to tell customers starting May 1st, then probably not. 

If they don't say anything and u show up for price adjustment, they'll probably honor it especially if u only have a few things. I plan on not asking so I can plead ignorance.


----------



## JNH14

hellokimmiee said:


> I think this will depend on when they start announcing the policy. If they make it a point to tell customers starting May 1st, then probably not.
> 
> If they don't say anything and u show up for price adjustment, they'll probably honor it especially if u only have a few things. I plan on not asking so I can plead ignorance.


 


I asked today at the Rack in Johns Creek, GA and they said no more price adjustments at all.  He also told me when you return an item from now on you will only be able to return it the way that you bought it-no receipt it goes on a gift card. I believe this will be effective the first of June.


----------



## Shinz

JNH14 said:


> I asked today at the Rack in Johns Creek, GA and they said no more price adjustments at all.  He also told me when you return an item from now on you will only be able to return it the way that you bought it-no receipt it goes on a gift card. I believe this will be effective the first of June.





So gift receipt means a gift card? Will this  be for Nordstrom too, or just the rack?


----------



## bagshoemisses

Stopped in the Rack after work and picked up a Le Sportsac makeup bag. I'm a sucker for makeup bags I have too many already. 

Another Vince bag. I bought a teal one a couple weeks ago but I like this one much better, love the texture for $60.97. So I will most likely be returning the other one. 

Lastly a Burberry belt for hubby for $139. 97.


----------



## krissa

Shinz said:


> So gift receipt means a gift card? Will this  be for Nordstrom too, or just the rack?





Gift cards can be used both places and online (I believe hautelook too, but don't quote me on that).


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> I think this will depend on when they start announcing the policy. If they make it a point to tell customers starting May 1st, then probably not.
> 
> If they don't say anything and u show up for price adjustment, they'll probably honor it especially if u only have a few things. I plan on not asking so I can plead ignorance.




Lol it is easier to ask for forgiveness than permission. Hopefully they will price adjust for you.


----------



## van_carrie

Has anyone spotted Mukluks in NR? I've seen a couple of pairs online but not in my size (7-8). I'm especially interested in Gatherers. PM me please!


----------



## Michelle1x

meowmix318 said:


> Lol it is easier to ask for forgiveness than permission. Hopefully they will price adjust for you.



Yeah but the only thing up for debate is this next NR.  After that, it seems permanent that no more PAs are allowed.  Thats going to put a crimp in my style for sure.


----------



## bagnshoe

bagshoemisses said:


> Stopped in the Rack after work and picked up a Le Sportsac makeup bag. I'm a sucker for makeup bags I have too many already.
> 
> Another Vince bag. I bought a teal one a couple weeks ago but I like this one much better, love the texture for $60.97. So I will most likely be returning the other one.
> 
> Lastly a Burberry belt for hubby for $139. 97.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327594
> View attachment 3327595
> View attachment 3327596




Nice find on the burberry belt. At saks fifth outlet it retails for $169.99 so good find [emoji106]


----------



## strawberry_pai

Just to remind everyone that they did a second markdown on clearance shoes today! I got a pair of Nike pink Shox for $25, MGSM glitter sandals for $69 and Gucci Eivissa Espadrille for $69 as well  I'm a bit busy at the moment but here are the stock photos! Anyone interested for the SKU, pls PM me![emoji5]


----------



## strawberry_pai

**sorry about the double post of the pics!

Sent from my SM-N920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Good deal! I paid a lot more for the Gucci.


----------



## natalia0128

bagshoemisses said:


> Stopped in the Rack after work and picked up a Le Sportsac makeup bag. I'm a sucker for makeup bags I have too many already.
> 
> Another Vince bag. I bought a teal one a couple weeks ago but I like this one much better, love the texture for $60.97. So I will most likely be returning the other one.
> 
> Lastly a Burberry belt for hubby for $139. 97.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327594
> View attachment 3327595
> View attachment 3327596


Pretty make up bag. I could not believe the vince bag . It is still full price at NM.... Nice finds


----------



## dichka

When do they do markdowns after CTR usually? Is t better to wait for those ore is CTR the best bet for good stuff? The racks by me are always so hit or miss


----------



## bagshoemisses

bagnshoe said:


> Nice find on the burberry belt. At saks fifth outlet it retails for $169.99 so good find [emoji106]







natalia0128 said:


> Pretty make up bag. I could not believe the vince bag . It is still full price at NM.... Nice finds




Good to know bagnshoe. 

Thank you Natalia and for letting me know it's full price at NM cause I immediately checked and it was. Love it when I find great deals.


----------



## ashlie

bagshoemisses said:


> Stopped in the Rack after work and picked up a Le Sportsac makeup bag. I'm a sucker for makeup bags I have too many already.
> 
> Another Vince bag. I bought a teal one a couple weeks ago but I like this one much better, love the texture for $60.97. So I will most likely be returning the other one.
> 
> Lastly a Burberry belt for hubby for $139. 97.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327594
> View attachment 3327595
> View attachment 3327596




Check Woodbury commons outlet. That belt was $39 or $49 dollars a month ago or so.


----------



## bagshoemisses

ashlie said:


> Check Woodbury commons outlet. That belt was $39 or $49 dollars a month ago or so.




If only I lived in NYC I'd do that. Gotta get it where I can get it.


----------



## Dahls

Has anyone seen any Sophia Webster heels at their stores?


----------



## bakeacookie

Dahls said:


> Has anyone seen any Sophia Webster heels at their stores?




Last weekend at Beverly Connection, saw the Coca Cola heels.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at Honolulu NR








There are a few of these Chloe bags and they have been here for a few months


----------



## yakusoku.af

Cont


----------



## wis3ly

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today at Honolulu NR
> View attachment 3328284
> 
> View attachment 3328285
> 
> View attachment 3328286
> 
> View attachment 3328287
> 
> There are a few of these Chloe bags and they have been here for a few months
> View attachment 3328292
> 
> View attachment 3328293
> 
> View attachment 3328294
> 
> View attachment 3328295
> 
> View attachment 3328296
> 
> View attachment 3328297




Omg the Burberry leather jacket is divineeee!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today at Honolulu NR
> View attachment 3328284
> 
> View attachment 3328285
> 
> View attachment 3328286
> 
> View attachment 3328287
> 
> There are a few of these Chloe bags and they have been here for a few months
> View attachment 3328292
> 
> View attachment 3328293
> 
> View attachment 3328294
> 
> View attachment 3328295
> 
> View attachment 3328296
> 
> View attachment 3328297




I wonder if the Marc Jacobs is reduced to $190 in the system.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I wonder if the Marc Jacobs is reduced to $190 in the system.




It probably is!


----------



## ememtiny

Had a exciting day at the rack! My rack in Austin doesn't really get exciting stuff all the time. Miss my Houston rack. However, the Austin location had some awesome shoes!



Burberry



Choos






Burberry







Wang



Wang

I have some pics of tags and stuff. Let me know!!!


----------



## Kelly7adria

Hey!! I'm in Austin too &#55357;&#56832;. Was this the north or south location?


----------



## ememtiny

Kelly7adria said:


> Hey!! I'm in Austin too &#55357;&#56832;. Was this the north or south location?




This was at the north Austin location!!!


----------



## lms910

ememtiny said:


> Had a exciting day at the rack! My rack in Austin doesn't really get exciting stuff all the time. Miss my Houston rack. However, the Austin location had some awesome shoes!
> 
> View attachment 3329246
> 
> Burberry
> 
> View attachment 3329247
> 
> Choos
> 
> View attachment 3329248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329249
> 
> Burberry
> 
> View attachment 3329250
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329251
> View attachment 3329256
> 
> Wang
> 
> View attachment 3329263
> 
> Wang
> 
> I have some pics of tags and stuff. Let me know!!!




The Houston Post Oak location has those same shoes. Been there for a while too. You arent missing much in the last couple mos


----------



## Kelly7adria

Picked up this bad boy today. Retail price of $1500. Red tagged at $470. I had a salesperson scan it to see if it had been reduced. It scanned at $320. I was happy with that, but at the register it scanned at $281.00


----------



## hellokimmiee

Kelly7adria said:


> Picked up this bad boy today. Retail price of $1500. Red tagged at $470. I had a salesperson scan it to see if it had been reduced. It scanned at $320. I was happy with that, but at the register it scanned at $281.00




Very edgy. What brand?


----------



## ladycee

Scored these for 172


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

ladycee said:


> Scored these for 172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330078
> View attachment 3330079




There seem to be a lot of these popping up on Instagram


----------



## ashlie

ladycee said:


> Scored these for 172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330078
> View attachment 3330079




Which store did you find these at?! They are beautiful!!


----------



## ladycee

ashlie said:


> Which store did you find these at?! They are beautiful!!




North point


----------



## meowmix318

ladycee said:


> Scored these for 172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330078
> View attachment 3330079



Great find!


----------



## Kelly7adria

hellokimmiee said:


> Very edgy. What brand?



Marc Jacobs


----------



## hellokimmiee

Kelly7adria said:


> Marc Jacobs




Nice! It's a pretty good deal 



ladycee said:


> Scored these for 172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330078
> View attachment 3330079




So jealous [emoji7]



Colaluvstrvl said:


> There seem to be a lot of these popping up on Instagram




I've noticed that too but I've yet to get lucky [emoji29]


----------



## pinktailcat

ladycee said:


> Scored these for 172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330078
> View attachment 3330079



Wow GREAT FIND!! I wish I could find my size....36.....
(If you found one please PM me....)


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

hellokimmiee said:


> Nice! It's a pretty good deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So jealous [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that too but I've yet to get lucky [emoji29]




Me too. But our day will come [emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;


----------



## Michelle1x

One of these chloes is available for $667....
I don't know the exact name of the bag, isn't this an older design?

PM me for location if interested


----------



## hellokimmiee

Michelle1x said:


> One of these chloes is available for $667....
> 
> I don't know the exact name of the bag, isn't this an older design?
> 
> 
> 
> PM me for location if interested




It's a Chloe paraty. I'm not sure how old it is but it's still fairly popular. Black one is on Nordstrom.com for $1990 now


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michelle1x said:


> One of these chloes is available for $667....
> 
> I don't know the exact name of the bag, isn't this an older design?
> 
> 
> 
> PM me for location if interested




PM'ed you!


----------



## kema042290

Michelle1x said:


> One of these chloes is available for $667....
> I don't know the exact name of the bag, isn't this an older design?
> 
> PM me for location if interested



Is it still available?


----------



## Michelle1x

I told numerous people about the Chloe so I am sure it is gone now, no more msgs please!  thx


----------



## ladycee

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Me too. But our day will come [emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;




Find mind in Alpharetta which I'm shocked about... Hope one pops up for you


----------



## sylphi

Purchased these Jimmy Choo pumps for $200 during a break from work (excuse my messy desk).


----------



## Tiffyhalim

Have any of u guys find valentino rockstud in sf bay area? It is def my long time dream shoes [emoji7]


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at Honolulu NR
A bunch of Longchamp mini pouches $29.99 larger pouch $39.99 Tote $99.99


Gucci bracelet


----------



## vivelebag

ladycee said:


> Scored these for 172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330078
> View attachment 3330079




Nice!


----------



## vivelebag

sylphi said:


> Purchased these Jimmy Choo pumps for $200 during a break from work (excuse my messy desk).




So pretty!


----------



## bakeacookie

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today at Honolulu NR
> A bunch of Longchamp mini pouches $29.99 larger pouch $39.99 Tote $99.99
> View attachment 3330847
> 
> Gucci bracelet
> View attachment 3330848




Omg! If that's lagoon I hope it shows up here.


----------



## bakeacookie

South Bay had the pink Longchamp totes and orchideal. I picked up the long handle, there were a lot of short handle totes. 

Leather bags, but none I remembered.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

ladycee said:


> Find mind in Alpharetta which I'm shocked about... Hope one pops up for you




Thank you and congrats on your find!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted Valentino and very funky Prada sunglasses.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

sorry im not a frequent Nr shopper... when is the next clear the rack?


----------



## Michelle1x

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> sorry im not a frequent Nr shopper... when is the next clear the rack?



May 27-30 (Memorial day) is next CTR

Triple points is May 4-8, so thats in 3 weekends.


----------



## lms910

Anyone been to the king of prussia rack?


----------



## babycinnamon

Found this Ted Baker dress over the weekend! I think it was $80 red tag? Here's a link for it on Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Ted-Baker-Womens-Floral-Short-Sleeve/dp/B013RGTVQC


----------



## vornado

I saw a givenchy velvet pandora today, about $900, but I didn't buy it.


----------



## hellokimmiee

vornado said:


> I saw a givenchy velvet pandora today, about $900, but I didn't buy it.




Pictures?


----------



## Kat2210

Michelle1x said:


> Yeah I agree- its too early for coats.  We will get better prices around June.
> 
> If anybody needs a long gown, I  bought this Donna Karan "the icons" slinky jersey gown for $49, regular price $2995.  I will be returning tomorrow.  I think its a large size.  The problem is I found some rips on the seams which could be repaired but I don't want to hassle with it.  PM me if you are interested.  Personally I don't think this is worth anywhere near $2995.


What location did you take this too? I want! Thanks in advance!


----------



## ememtiny

Went back to the rack today. So I could take my time and look around. If you have small foot, I'm so jealous!










Rag and bone
$170 [emoji50][emoji50]


----------



## ememtiny

A few more fun things


----------



## PetiteFromSF

I went to the Rack for the first time in weeks (maybe months). I saw a J Crew dress there. Didn't know J Crew sold to NR.


----------



## yakusoku.af

elisainthecity said:


> I went to the Rack for the first time in weeks (maybe months). I saw a J Crew dress there. Didn't know J Crew sold to NR.
> 
> View attachment 3332908
> View attachment 3332909




They had J Crew on Hautelook awhile back. Must be a online return.


----------



## Qteepiec

Marc Jacobs XL in cherry blossom $210
PS1 $469


----------



## hellokimmiee

Qteepiec said:


> View attachment 3333008
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs XL in cherry blossom $210
> PS1 $469




PM'd you


----------



## bakeacookie

Besides orchideal and darshan, anymore limited edition Longchamp sightings? 
It's become an obsession.


----------



## vornado

hellokimmiee said:


> Pictures?






	

		
			
		

		
	
this one


----------



## peacelovesequin

bakeacookie said:


> Besides orchideal and darshan, anymore limited edition Longchamp sightings?
> It's become an obsession.




Same here!


----------



## vornado

RackFanatic said:


> This is also another reason why they are discontinuing the price adjustment policy.  A manager confirmed to me that this is happening beginning in May.




!!do you mean no PA after April?


----------



## RackFanatic

vornado said:


> !!do you mean no PA after April?




Yup. I'm not sure when the official end date is but I was told beginning in May. They'll probably need time to remove the current PA policy from the register receipts.


----------



## JNH14

vornado said:


> !!do you mean no PA after April?




Exactly, and you may only return an item to the card you bought it with. If you paid cash-you get cash, paid with gift card-receive a gift card, credit card-only returned to that credit card.  No more Mr. Nice Guy with Nordstrom.  They are laying off 400 people in their corporate offices due to a decline in sales.  This policy won't help them either...they said consumers are not wanting to pay full price anymore-even their wealthy clients.  In the news yesterday.


----------



## RackFanatic

JNH14 said:


> Exactly, and you may only return an item to the card you bought it with. If you paid cash-you get cash, paid with gift card-receive a gift card, credit card-only returned to that credit card.  No more Mr. Nice Guy with Nordstrom.  They are laying off 400 people in their corporate offices due to a decline in sales.  This policy won't help them either...they said consumers are not wanting to pay full price anymore-even their wealthy clients.  In the news yesterday.




What a shame that people will be losing jobs. I wonder if corporate was too ambitious/greedy in aggressively expanding their Rack stores &#129300;


----------



## Michelle1x

There's definitely less merchandise in the Racks I frequent vs last year and the markdowns aren't as good either.  So its already starting a little.  Last year starting Easter there was tons of stuff available at the Racks for $5.  This year the only remnant of that I saw is some Free People for $11.40, but its not *every* Free People like last year.  And then the white A&R tags.

I just hope they do one last PA for the next CTR.  That would mean we could buy starting 5/20 to PA in the CTR.  Its going to be much harder for me to get anything in the CTRs if I can't shop ahead- I will buy less, for sure.


----------



## bakeacookie

RackFanatic said:


> What a shame that people will be losing jobs. I wonder if corporate was too ambitious/greedy in aggressively expanding their Rack stores &#129300;



I think they were a bit to aggressive in the Rack expansion. 
There's less finds, less deals. I find myself going from twice a week to once a month, because inventory is lower than ever before. 
They increased the prices of everything, slowed down markdowns. It's not the same shopping experience anymore. 



Michelle1x said:


> There's definitely less merchandise in the Racks I frequent vs last year and the markdowns aren't as good either.  So its already starting a little.  Last year starting Easter there was tons of stuff available at the Racks for $5.  This year the only remnant of that I saw is some Free People for $11.40, but its not *every* Free People like last year.  And then the white A&R tags.
> 
> I just hope they do one last PA for the next CTR.  That would mean we could buy starting 5/20 to PA in the CTR.  Its going to be much harder for me to get anything in the CTRs if I can't shop ahead- I will buy less, for sure.



I hope it's a company wide policy change, regardless of what it is. It would be unfair to most people if one store says yes and another no. 

I'm already buying less. And a lot of stuff is remaining on shelves for heck of a long time, stuff that would've flown out the door just a couple years ago.


----------



## meowmix318

Michelle1x said:


> There's definitely less merchandise in the Racks I frequent vs last year and the markdowns aren't as good either.  So its already starting a little.  Last year starting Easter there was tons of stuff available at the Racks for $5.  This year the only remnant of that I saw is some Free People for $11.40, but its not *every* Free People like last year.  And then the white A&R tags.
> 
> I just hope they do one last PA for the next CTR.  That would mean we could buy starting 5/20 to PA in the CTR.  Its going to be much harder for me to get anything in the CTRs if I can't shop ahead- I will buy less, for sure.



I'm buying much less now. Didn't even shop the last clear the rack sale and don't have plans to do so this time in May either.


----------



## RackFanatic

bakeacookie said:


> I think they were a bit to aggressive in the Rack expansion.
> 
> There's less finds, less deals. I find myself going from twice a week to once a month, because inventory is lower than ever before.
> 
> They increased the prices of everything, slowed down markdowns. It's not the same shopping experience anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a company wide policy change, regardless of what it is. It would be unfair to most people if one store says yes and another no.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already buying less. And a lot of stuff is remaining on shelves for heck of a long time, stuff that would've flown out the door just a couple years ago.




THIS. ^^^ I agree 100%. My trips have also been less frequent. 

Attaching below one of many articles about the Nordy layoffs. 
http://www.businessinsider.com/nordstrom-is-cutting-hundreds-of-jobs-2016-4


----------



## hellokimmiee

RackFanatic said:


> THIS. ^^^ I agree 100%. My trips have also been less frequent.
> 
> Attaching below one of many articles about the Nordy layoffs.
> http://www.businessinsider.com/nordstrom-is-cutting-hundreds-of-jobs-2016-4




Good article. 

I've been saying this for so long now. People aren't paying for stuff the way they used too. Combine that with them getting rid of all their perks and they're going to lose even more business. 

They need to stop opening new stores and focus on keeping the customers they already have happy.


----------



## Michelle1x

Kat2210 said:


> What location did you take this too? I want! Thanks in advance!



They said they were sending it to Last Chance!  So I guess that works if you are in Phoenix.

It looked like somebody who was too big for it bought it and probably wore it for a time (or at least tried it on).  With all our discussions about Last Chance, when I watched them package it up and put it in the Last Chance bag I realized what people were saying about damaged goods for sale at LC.


----------



## Michelle1x

hellokimmiee said:


> Good article.
> 
> I've been saying this for so long now. People aren't paying for stuff the way they used too. Combine that with them getting rid of all their perks and they're going to lose even more business.
> 
> They need to stop opening new stores and focus on keeping the customers they already have happy.



Yeah- its hard to fault Nordstrom though, because retail in general is struggling.  Lots of high end retailers haven't posted a profit in years and make most of their operating cash flow from their finance side.  Neimans occasionally posts a small profit but thats it.  Nordstrom was always extremely profitable in the past, so they were just a better run company.

I think the real problem all these US retailers are having is the erosion of the middle class and the problems with the jobs climate.  Wages haven't risen in more than a decade.


----------



## bagshoemisses

I've been wanting to chime in on all the changes NR has made in the last few months. I'm fairly new to the rack shopping world and I never even had access to the inventory some of you have had living in larger markets. 

I was in DC metro for 8 years, but didn't start goin to the rack until 2014. Then I moved to the Southeast and I only have 1 rack in my area and it does not receive a large inventory of designer items. 

The rack app was great because you were able to check to see if the price of an item was marked down further. That's what I liked most about it. Occasionally I ran across the penny item, but it was never raining penny items. The most penny items I found was because other members posting the items or from the ladies from IG. Now I ask the SA to scan anything I want to buy. Without the app my purchases are definitely more deliberate. 

Are there still great buys at the rack, yes. Some things we all will still buy without CTR or PAs if it hits our store. Of course some things I'm not willing to spend above a certain amount on, again it's all a personal choice of what you are willing to pay for something. Eventually it will get marked down, but the chances of it being there when you return are slim to none. 

Personally I don't think PA's should go away. If something is cheaper in seven days you should be able to receive an adjustment, that's just great business. 

I will continue to go to the rack, but it's not as fun anymore. My store needs to mark down its inventory from early 2015 and get some new stuff.  50 percent off dresses sure was fun. [emoji4]


----------



## vornado

RackFanatic said:


> Yup. I'm not sure when the official end date is but I was told beginning in May. They'll probably need time to remove the current PA policy from the register receipts.




Oh....ToT


----------



## vornado

JNH14 said:


> Exactly, and you may only return an item to the card you bought it with. If you paid cash-you get cash, paid with gift card-receive a gift card, credit card-only returned to that credit card.  No more Mr. Nice Guy with Nordstrom.  They are laying off 400 people in their corporate offices due to a decline in sales.  This policy won't help them either...they said consumers are not wanting to pay full price anymore-even their wealthy clients.  In the news yesterday.




After reading your post , i knew that i can return an item to a different  card! Lol


----------



## buyingpig

vornado said:


> After reading your post , i knew that i can return an item to a different  card! Lol


I always heard I could, but never did it. One time, my mom bought me a pair of shoes, gave me the original receipt. I decided on not keeping 2 weeks later. I took it back to one store, asked if I can get it returned on to a gift card. I was told no, it had to go back onto original form of payment.

I tried it at a different store, they did it for me, no questions asked... that was my only experience with it. Otherwise, I've always returned things back onto original form of payment.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## meowmix318

buyingpig said:


> I always heard I could, but never did it. One time, my mom bought me a pair of shoes, gave me the original receipt. I decided on not keeping 2 weeks later. I took it back to one store, asked if I can get it returned on to a gift card. I was told no, it had to go back onto original form of payment.
> 
> I tried it at a different store, they did it for me, no questions asked... that was my only experience with it. Otherwise, I've always returned things back onto original form of payment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using PurseForum mobile app



Last week I was able to receive a refund on a gift card instead of my credit card.


----------



## JNH14

meowmix318 said:


> Last week I was able to receive a refund on a gift card instead of my credit card.


 


I was told all of these changes take effect on *June 1st. Their new receipts will reflect this new policy...*


----------



## BeautyAddict58

bakeacookie said:


> I think they were a bit to aggressive in the Rack expansion.
> There's less finds, less deals. I find myself going from twice a week to once a month, because inventory is lower than ever before.
> They increased the prices of everything, slowed down markdowns. It's not the same shopping experience anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a company wide policy change, regardless of what it is. It would be unfair to most people if one store says yes and another no.
> 
> I'm already buying less. And a lot of stuff is remaining on shelves for heck of a long time, stuff that would've flown out the door just a couple years ago.


Agree. A few weeks ago (I think before the CTR) I returned a skirt that was damaged - had pulls and ink marks, which I pointed out when returning. On Friday I went to the same store and the skirt was right there in the clearance section and it had not even been marked down again.


----------



## bakeacookie

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Agree. A few weeks ago (I think before the CTR) I returned a skirt that was damaged - had pulls and ink marks, which I pointed out when returning. On Friday I went to the same store and the skirt was right there in the clearance section and it had not even been marked down again.



Omg! There are sooo many damaged items! You really gotta check too. Things that would've been at a good price are damaged.


----------



## buyingpig

bakeacookie said:


> Omg! There are sooo many damaged items! You really gotta check too. Things that would've been at a good price are damaged.


I totally agree with this. Bought a rag &bone sweater a while ago for what I thought was a good price, didn't realize there was a patched up hole on the side until after return period expired and I already threw away the tag... 

Now I checked every seam thoroughly.

Also bought a Tracy Reese tagged dress, later realized it was Betsy Johnson after I threw out the tag and worn it once.  Since the dress was cute and a good fit, I didn't stress over it.

Sigh, now I triple check everything.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bankygirl

bagshoemisses said:


> I've been wanting to chime in on all the changes NR has made in the last few months. I'm fairly new to the rack shopping world and I never even had access to the inventory some of you have had living in larger markets.
> 
> I was in DC metro for 8 years, but didn't start goin to the rack until 2014. Then I moved to the Southeast and I only have 1 rack in my area and it does not receive a large inventory of designer items.
> 
> The rack app was great because you were able to check to see if the price of an item was marked down further. That's what I liked most about it. Occasionally I ran across the penny item, but it was never raining penny items. The most penny items I found was because other members posting the items or from the ladies from IG. Now I ask the SA to scan anything I want to buy. Without the app my purchases are definitely more deliberate.
> 
> Are there still great buys at the rack, yes. Some things we all will still buy without CTR or PAs if it hits our store. Of course some things I'm not willing to spend above a certain amount on, again it's all a personal choice of what you are willing to pay for something. Eventually it will get marked down, but the chances of it being there when you return are slim to none.
> 
> Personally I don't think PA's should go away. If something is cheaper in seven days you should be able to receive an adjustment, that's just great business.
> 
> I will continue to go to the rack, but it's not as fun anymore. My store needs to mark down its inventory from early 2015 and get some new stuff.  50 percent off dresses sure was fun. [emoji4]




Totally agree with this. I also liked to check if any store around me had inventory in other sizes so I could better decide my shopping itinerary, now I don't even bother trying to find stuff because I see that SAs are busy and I don't want to bother them. In the rare case I ask an SA if something is available in a different size, they warn me that they can't order it, rather they have to call the store and the whole process takes 30-45 minutes (presumably to discourage me from asking them to do the work, but I can't blame them, they have so much on their plate). Another issue I have been having is that my closest store makes mistakes when they tag items (as in the blue tags don't match the sku on the red tags so I know it's not tag switching) so it's always a mystery how much the item will be when you go to check out since the clothing manager watches the checkout like a hawk and retags everything at her discretionary prices which are sometimes lower but usually higher. My purchases and my visit frequency has gone way down, and I largely blame it in the rapid expansion (and hiring so much staff that does not receive proper training) and them getting rid of the app.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Qteepiec said:


> View attachment 3333008
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs XL in cherry blossom $210
> PS1 $469




Jealous of the PS1! Great find.


----------



## jorton

I heard something else that will probably shock people- hautelook going to white tags. This shocks me because I already think hautelook stuff is extremely overpriced and junky and I never buy it unless it's CTR or marked down with a red tag. Now it looks like white tags won't be included in any CTR.... Which is a lot of their inventory. I'm just so sick of the hautelook stuff.


----------



## Michelle1x

jorton said:


> I heard something else that will probably shock people- hautelook going to white tags. This shocks me because I already think hautelook stuff is extremely overpriced and junky and I never buy it unless it's CTR or marked down with a red tag. Now it looks like white tags won't be included in any CTR.... Which is a lot of their inventory. I'm just so sick of the hautelook stuff.



I'm thinking these June 1 changes are probably just a part of an overhaul of Rack's operating model and us deal hunters aren't going to like it because we skim the cream off of what they are selling and they don't want to support that.

It wouldn't surprise me if CTRs are curtailed, either.

The NM last call's around here don't have anywhere near the deals or movement of merchandise.  It seems like there are hardly any inventory turns at all at Last Call, and there is almost no staff in the stores.  This compared to Rack which turns merchandise every day with lots of staff on hand.  Hopefully Rack doesn't change into Last Call.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Christian Dior flats for under $100


----------



## Leto

hellokimmiee said:


> Christian Dior flats for under $100
> 
> View attachment 3333617
> 
> View attachment 3333618




Did you buy those? Great deal and my size [emoji6]


----------



## hellokimmiee

Leto said:


> Did you buy those? Great deal and my size [emoji6]




Nope not my size /: tried to search and send and no luck. They're at Lincoln Park rack in IL. Ask for Alexis in shoes, she put them back for me. Store closes in 45 minutes, it was slow so they should still be there.


----------



## Leto

hellokimmiee said:


> Nope not my size /: tried to search and send and no luck. They're at Lincoln Park rack in IL. Ask for Alexis in shoes, she put them back for me. Store closes in 45 minutes, it was slow so they should still be there.




I'm out of the country unfortunately [emoji17]


----------



## wis3ly

hellokimmiee said:


> Christian Dior flats for under $100
> 
> View attachment 3333617
> 
> View attachment 3333618




Super cute!


----------



## Dahls

bakeacookie said:


> Last weekend at Beverly Connection, saw the Coca Cola heels.



Thanks!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
Honolulu NR




Children's snood scarf







Found a pair of Adidas Pharell shoes in the men's section but the tag had 2 prices on it. I didn't buy them. But do you think they wouldn't honor the $39.97?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu NR
> View attachment 3334404
> 
> View attachment 3334405
> 
> Children's snood scarf
> View attachment 3334406
> 
> View attachment 3334407
> 
> View attachment 3334408
> 
> 
> Found a pair of Adidas Pharell shoes in the men's section but the tag had 2 prices on it. I didn't buy them. But do you think they wouldn't honor the $39.97?
> View attachment 3334409
> 
> View attachment 3334410




Someone on Instagram posted that they bought those Adidas for $30 last CTR so I think the $39 price is the correct one. This is where the app came in handy [emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## vornado

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu NR
> View attachment 3334404
> 
> View attachment 3334405
> 
> Children's snood scarf
> View attachment 3334406
> 
> View attachment 3334407
> 
> View attachment 3334408
> 
> 
> Found a pair of Adidas Pharell shoes in the men's section but the tag had 2 prices on it. I didn't buy them. But do you think they wouldn't honor the $39.97?
> View attachment 3334409
> 
> View attachment 3334410




Great deal for LC!


----------



## strawberry_pai

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu NR
> View attachment 3334404
> 
> View attachment 3334405
> 
> Children's snood scarf
> View attachment 3334406
> 
> View attachment 3334407
> 
> View attachment 3334408
> 
> 
> Found a pair of Adidas Pharell shoes in the men's section but the tag had 2 prices on it. I didn't buy them. But do you think they wouldn't honor the $39.97?
> View attachment 3334409
> 
> View attachment 3334410


PM'ED you about the sneakers![emoji5] 

Sent from my SM-N920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## daisygrl

Found this Jimmy Choo Riley croc embossed large tote for $509. Still on Nordstrom web site for $1,675. Just what I needed! Nice find after a long dry spell. My bag looks bigger than the one in the pic though.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

$350!

Never seen YSL at NR. They also had a bunch of Jimmy Choo clutches 350-450.


----------



## sparksfly

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu NR
> View attachment 3334404
> 
> View attachment 3334405
> 
> Children's snood scarf
> View attachment 3334406
> 
> View attachment 3334407
> 
> View attachment 3334408
> 
> 
> Found a pair of Adidas Pharell shoes in the men's section but the tag had 2 prices on it. I didn't buy them. But do you think they wouldn't honor the $39.97?
> View attachment 3334409
> 
> View attachment 3334410




How much was the Burberry?


----------



## meowmix318

NYYankeeGrl said:


> View attachment 3335273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $350!
> 
> Never seen YSL at NR. They also had a bunch of Jimmy Choo clutches 350-450.



Great buy


----------



## yakusoku.af

sparksfly said:


> How much was the Burberry?




Sorry forgot to post the tag
$109.97


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

NYYankeeGrl said:


> View attachment 3335273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $350!
> 
> Never seen YSL at NR. They also had a bunch of Jimmy Choo clutches 350-450.




Lucky!! Does that have a strap?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

daisygrl said:


> Found this Jimmy Choo Riley croc embossed large tote for $509. Still on Nordstrom web site for $1,675. Just what I needed! Nice find after a long dry spell. My bag looks bigger than the one in the pic though.




Such a great bag. Would be perfect for work. Congratulations


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Lucky!! Does that have a strap?



Unfortunately, no. I also wish it was their metal logo, but I honestly can't complain for the price .


----------



## itsmree

daisygrl said:


> Found this Jimmy Choo Riley croc embossed large tote for $509. Still on Nordstrom web site for $1,675. Just what I needed! Nice find after a long dry spell. My bag looks bigger than the one in the pic though.


so jealous!!!!!


----------



## vornado

NYYankeeGrl said:


> View attachment 3335273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $350!
> 
> Never seen YSL at NR. They also had a bunch of Jimmy Choo clutches 350-450.




So jealous.


----------



## daisygrl

itsmree said:


> so jealous!!!!!


Thank you!



Colaluvstrvl said:


> Such a great bag. Would be perfect for work. Congratulations


That is exactly what I thought! Almost like a brief case which I use often.


----------



## Vu1994

A penny find! Burberry Ipad case!


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> My luck Burberry find ink blue banner bag with Thomas bear . Refurbished but I can't find a scratch on it. 419 plus tax



Wow what a beautiful bag and you got it for an amazing price! Which NR do u go to? The closest one to Toronto that I can think of is in Michigan


----------



## lilac28

Vu1994 said:


> A penny find! Burberry Ipad case!



Total score!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Vu1994 said:


> A penny find! Burberry Ipad case!




Awesome find! Pm'd you


----------



## bagshoemisses

NYYankeeGrl said:


> View attachment 3335273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $350!
> 
> Never seen YSL at NR. They also had a bunch of Jimmy Choo clutches 350-450.




Great price, enjoy.


----------



## bagshoemisses

Vu1994 said:


> A penny find! Burberry Ipad case!




Great find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> Wow what a beautiful bag and you got it for an amazing price! Which NR do u go to? The closest one to Toronto that I can think of is in Michigan


I go to the one in amherst ny. But it never has any good bags or shoes.  I just think this was a fluke!


----------



## wis3ly

NYYankeeGrl said:


> View attachment 3335273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $350!
> 
> Never seen YSL at NR. They also had a bunch of Jimmy Choo clutches 350-450.




I'm so glad you got it instead of the slue of NR resellers on Instagram who are based in the northern NJ/NYC area and clean out everything.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

wis3ly said:


> I'm so glad you got it instead of the slue of NR resellers on Instagram who are based in the northern NJ/NYC area and clean out everything.



Thanks. The SA, unprompted, was impressed with the find. He told me there's a guy that goes in there like every day and clears out the place of all the good designer stuff. Gross. Totally a fluke find.


----------



## Leto

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Thanks. The SA, unprompted, was impressed with the find. He told me there's a guy that goes in there like every day and clears out the place of all the good designer stuff. Gross. Totally a fluke find.




Glad you found this one. I'm sure you will put it to good use. [emoji119]


----------



## elle woods

lilac28 said:


> Wow what a beautiful bag and you got it for an amazing price! Which NR do u go to? The closest one to Toronto that I can think of is in Michigan




They actually have one in buffalo, opened last fall. I have yet to go though


----------



## stephrocks

I was surprised to see Caudalie products at NR today.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Found this today but sadly outside of my budget [emoji17]


----------



## daydreamergab

NYYankeeGrl said:


> View attachment 3335273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $350!
> 
> Never seen YSL at NR. They also had a bunch of Jimmy Choo clutches 350-450.




I'm in NY too, do you mind sharing which NR this was and if there are any more


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

daydreamergab said:


> I'm in NY too, do you mind sharing which NR this was and if there are any more



Union Square. It was the only one.


----------



## AnnaFreud

stephrocks said:


> I was surprised to see Caudalie products at NR today.




I love Caudalie! Do you remember what kind of products you saw and their price points?


----------



## vornado

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3336024
> View attachment 3336025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this today but sadly outside of my budget [emoji17]




Saw a pai of PS espadrilles today, but not my size.


----------



## luvpandas8

Nordies rack in Brea


----------



## stephrocks

AnnaFreud said:


> I love Caudalie! Do you remember what kind of products you saw and their price points?



They had the 100ml Makeup Remover cleansing water for $4.97
-40ml Vinoperfect Day Perfecting Fluid SPF 15 for $14.97 
-40ml Vinoperfect Day Perfecting Cream SPF 15 for $18.97
-40ml Vinoperfect Day Perfecting Fluid for $14.97
-40ml Vinexpert Radiance Day Fluid SPF 15 for $19.97
-40ml Vinexpert Radiance Day Cream SPF 15 $19.97


----------



## geekim

NYYankeeGrl said:


> View attachment 3335273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $350!
> 
> Never seen YSL at NR. They also had a bunch of Jimmy Choo clutches 350-450.



Nice find! &#128525; Totally jelly


----------



## Tiffyhalim

stephrocks said:


> They had the 100ml Makeup Remover cleansing water for $4.97
> -40ml Vinoperfect Day Perfecting Fluid SPF 15 for $14.97
> -40ml Vinoperfect Day Perfecting Cream SPF 15 for $18.97
> -40ml Vinoperfect Day Perfecting Fluid for $14.97
> -40ml Vinexpert Radiance Day Fluid SPF 15 for $19.97
> -40ml Vinexpert Radiance Day Cream SPF 15 $19.97




What Nr is this?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu NR














Gold Gucci ring with diamonds not sure what size tag was blue ticket $499.97


----------



## krissa

That's an amazing deal for the scalloped flats!


----------



## AnnaFreud

stephrocks said:


> They had the 100ml Makeup Remover cleansing water for $4.97
> -40ml Vinoperfect Day Perfecting Fluid SPF 15 for $14.97
> -40ml Vinoperfect Day Perfecting Cream SPF 15 for $18.97
> -40ml Vinoperfect Day Perfecting Fluid for $14.97
> -40ml Vinexpert Radiance Day Fluid SPF 15 for $19.97
> -40ml Vinexpert Radiance Day Cream SPF 15 $19.97




Thank you for the detailed info! You're so helpful.


----------



## stephrocks

Tiffyhalim said:


> What Nr is this?



This was at the San Francisco Market Street store. 







AnnaFreud said:


> Thank you for the detailed info! You're so helpful.



You're welcome!


----------



## aejones8

So I've been going through a rack dry spell, but lately I've had some incredible luck. Got the small rockstud nappa clutch, w&r $459. The tan flats and heels were $229 and $249, the black ones were clearance for $187!! And the CL pigalle plato's for $229. 

All the rockstuds are a bit too big but I've legit been searching for them forever so I'll make them work


----------



## krissa

Omg talk about jackpot!! I'm obsessed with the flats now. Gahh. That color is beautiful.


----------



## vt2159

aejones8 said:


> So I've been going through a rack dry spell, but lately I've had some incredible luck. Got the small rockstud nappa clutch, w&r $459. The tan flats and heels were $229 and $249, the black ones were clearance for $187!! And the CL pigalle plato's for $229.
> 
> All the rockstuds are a bit too big but I've legit been searching for them forever so I'll make them work


WOW, I am beyond jealous!! Congrats on all your amazing finds!!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Hi. Please forgive this post relating to Bloomingdale's Outlet. I just thought you guys might be able to answer my question. Always been so helpful. 

Longchamp Cuir had a tag with MSRP price. Sales associate told me it was the outlet price.  Isn't that supposed to be the regular price?  Whenever I've been to this same outlet (and I've bought a Longchamp item before), items always had two prices. The regular and the outlet price. 

I wasn't going to pay the MSRP price. Might as well just order direct from Longchamp or go to regular Bloomingdale's. 

Am I missing something?  Thank you!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

aejones8 said:


> So I've been going through a rack dry spell, but lately I've had some incredible luck. Got the small rockstud nappa clutch, w&r $459. The tan flats and heels were $229 and $249, the black ones were clearance for $187!! And the CL pigalle plato's for $229.
> 
> 
> 
> All the rockstuds are a bit too big but I've legit been searching for them forever so I'll make them work




Oh my god! Amazing [emoji7] you hit the jackpot!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

aejones8 said:


> So I've been going through a rack dry spell, but lately I've had some incredible luck. Got the small rockstud nappa clutch, w&r $459. The tan flats and heels were $229 and $249, the black ones were clearance for $187!! And the CL pigalle plato's for $229.
> 
> 
> 
> All the rockstuds are a bit too big but I've legit been searching for them forever so I'll make them work




Wow! Everything about this photo is amazing!


----------



## ashlie

aejones8 said:


> So I've been going through a rack dry spell, but lately I've had some incredible luck. Got the small rockstud nappa clutch, w&r $459. The tan flats and heels were $229 and $249, the black ones were clearance for $187!! And the CL pigalle plato's for $229.
> 
> 
> 
> All the rockstuds are a bit too big but I've legit been searching for them forever so I'll make them work




What NR do you go to?!?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

aejones8 said:


> So I've been going through a rack dry spell, but lately I've had some incredible luck. Got the small rockstud nappa clutch, w&r $459. The tan flats and heels were $229 and $249, the black ones were clearance for $187!! And the CL pigalle plato's for $229.
> 
> 
> 
> All the rockstuds are a bit too big but I've legit been searching for them forever so I'll make them work




Omg I've been searching for flats!! This is insane u were able to get all of this at those prices [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## aejones8

ashlie said:


> What NR do you go to?!?


I'm in Minnesota. Normally I don't find things like this. I've never found anything rockstud before.


----------



## ashlie

aejones8 said:


> I'm in Minnesota. Normally I don't find things like this. I've never found anything rockstud before.




That's still amazing. I'm so happy for you!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## aejones8

ashlie said:


> That's still amazing. I'm so happy for you!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


Thank you, I'm legit still so shocked and obsessed!! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## krissa

See, the employees don't always get all the good stuff


----------



## KCeboKing

aejones8 said:


> I'm in Minnesota. Normally I don't find things like this. I've never found anything rockstud before.




Which NR? I'm in MN, too! I need to check it out more!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

aejones8 said:


> So I've been going through a rack dry spell, but lately I've had some incredible luck. Got the small rockstud nappa clutch, w&r $459. The tan flats and heels were $229 and $249, the black ones were clearance for $187!! And the CL pigalle plato's for $229.
> 
> 
> 
> All the rockstuds are a bit too big but I've legit been searching for them forever so I'll make them work




Shoe heaven!! Congratulations.


----------



## vornado

aejones8 said:


> So I've been going through a rack dry spell, but lately I've had some incredible luck. Got the small rockstud nappa clutch, w&r $459. The tan flats and heels were $229 and $249, the black ones were clearance for $187!! And the CL pigalle plato's for $229.
> 
> 
> 
> All the rockstuds are a bit too big but I've legit been searching for them forever so I'll make them work




Wow, jealous, never see Valentino at our local nr.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu NR
> View attachment 3336983
> 
> View attachment 3336984
> 
> View attachment 3336985
> 
> View attachment 3336986
> 
> View attachment 3336987
> 
> View attachment 3336988
> 
> View attachment 3336989
> 
> Gold Gucci ring with diamonds not sure what size tag was blue ticket $499.97
> View attachment 3336990


I got the same Chloe flat during the after Christmas CTR last year. Exact same price too, before the discount, worked out to be around $120 with the discount. Mine are size 37.


----------



## mainguyen504

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu NR
> View attachment 3336983
> 
> View attachment 3336984
> 
> View attachment 3336985
> 
> View attachment 3336986
> 
> View attachment 3336987
> 
> View attachment 3336988
> 
> View attachment 3336989
> 
> Gold Gucci ring with diamonds not sure what size tag was blue ticket $499.97
> View attachment 3336990


Omg those Chloe &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; may I ask what color are they? Thanks for posting !


----------



## yakusoku.af

mainguyen504 said:


> Omg those Chloe [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] may I ask what color are they? Thanks for posting !




They look like brown to me. Another member already Pmed me about them and she was able to order them so these are no longer available.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That's an insane haul! Congrats!!!



aejones8 said:


> So I've been going through a rack dry spell, but lately I've had some incredible luck. Got the small rockstud nappa clutch, w&r $459. The tan flats and heels were $229 and $249, the black ones were clearance for $187!! And the CL pigalle plato's for $229.
> 
> All the rockstuds are a bit too big but I've legit been searching for them forever so I'll make them work


----------



## geekim

aejones8 said:


> So I've been going through a rack dry spell, but lately I've had some incredible luck. Got the small rockstud nappa clutch, w&r $459. The tan flats and heels were $229 and $249, the black ones were clearance for $187!! And the CL pigalle plato's for $229.
> 
> All the rockstuds are a bit too big but I've legit been searching for them forever so I'll make them work



Wow! Jackpot of finds!


----------



## ladycee

aejones8 said:


> So I've been going through a rack dry spell, but lately I've had some incredible luck. Got the small rockstud nappa clutch, w&r $459. The tan flats and heels were $229 and $249, the black ones were clearance for $187!! And the CL pigalle plato's for $229.
> 
> 
> 
> All the rockstuds are a bit too big but I've legit been searching for them forever so I'll make them work




Jackpot!!!


----------



## mainguyen504

yakusoku.af said:


> They look like brown to me. Another member already Pmed me about them and she was able to order them so these are no longer available.



Aww thank you for posting though!


----------



## vesperholly

Does NR still do charge/send from other stores? I thought I remembered some discussion on this ending, but I haven't been keeping up with PF lately. Thanks!


----------



## kema042290

vesperholly said:


> Does NR still do charge/send from other stores? I thought I remembered some discussion on this ending, but I haven't been keeping up with PF lately. Thanks!



I think it depends on the store. In NYC or California, a search and send is like winning the lottery probably, but a smaller city or less busy rack I can see it. I don't think the NR in Hawaii was busy when I was there, but it was a while ago plus those taxes are high as heck.


----------



## mharri20

aejones8 said:


> So I've been going through a rack dry spell, but lately I've had some incredible luck. Got the small rockstud nappa clutch, w&r $459. The tan flats and heels were $229 and $249, the black ones were clearance for $187!! And the CL pigalle plato's for $229.
> 
> All the rockstuds are a bit too big but I've legit been searching for them forever so I'll make them work



GAH!!! What an amazing haul!! I haven't been to a rack in over a month and I'm dying to go...I want finds like these lol! Congrats!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

kema042290 said:


> I think it depends on the store. In NYC or California, a search and send is like winning the lottery probably, but a smaller city or less busy rack I can see it. I don't think the NR in Hawaii was busy when I was there, but it was a while ago plus those taxes are high as heck.




Honolulu NR is busy on the weekends, I usually go on weekday mornings and it's pretty empty. They have been allowing charge sends here as a few other members have ordered stuff I posted. 
Tax in Honolulu is 4.712%, not as high as California.


----------



## hellokimmiee

yakusoku.af said:


> Honolulu NR is busy on the weekends, I usually go on weekday mornings and it's pretty empty. They have been allowing charge sends here as a few other members have ordered stuff I posted.
> Tax in Honolulu is 4.712%, not as high as California.




Omg you guys are so lucky tax in IL is 10% [emoji22]


----------



## Michelle1x

hellokimmiee said:


> Omg you guys are so lucky tax in IL is 10% [emoji22]



Yeah tax in CA is close to 10% in many cities... mine is 9%.

Ebay is much more competitive now with these high tax rates.  No tax on ebay, *for now*.


----------



## LuxeDeb

yakusoku.af said:


> Honolulu NR is busy on the weekends, I usually go on weekday mornings and it's pretty empty. They have been allowing charge sends here as a few other members have ordered stuff I posted.
> Tax in Honolulu is 4.712%, not as high as California.




What???? I have done charge sends a few times from HI and I thought the tax was closer to 10%! I wonder if they used my local tax instead


----------



## LuxeDeb

aejones8 said:


> So I've been going through a rack dry spell, but lately I've had some incredible luck. Got the small rockstud nappa clutch, w&r $459. The tan flats and heels were $229 and $249, the black ones were clearance for $187!! And the CL pigalle plato's for $229.
> 
> 
> 
> All the rockstuds are a bit too big but I've legit been searching for them forever so I'll make them work




Yowza! I wish I could make it there when they open in the morning....I keep dreaming that there are deals like this at mine but they go to the first person in the door!


----------



## buyingpig

LuxeDeb said:


> What???? I have done charge sends a few times from HI and I thought the tax was closer to 10%! I wonder if they used my local tax instead


When doing charge send, they still charge you your state tax rate.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Not familiar with the brand but I've seen the IG resellers post these 
Ivy Kirzhner


----------



## intrigue

Louboutin Sneakers size 6.5 $249 
PM for location. 

Also these pumps; size 6, not sure of price.


----------



## buyingpig

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3339209
> 
> Louboutin Sneakers size 6.5 $249
> PM for location.
> 
> Also these pumps; size 6, not sure of price.
> View attachment 3339210


Pm'ed you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## littlecutie

Pm'ed you


intrigue said:


> View attachment 3339209
> 
> Louboutin Sneakers size 6.5 $249
> PM for location.
> 
> Also these pumps; size 6, not sure of price.
> View attachment 3339210


----------



## intrigue

littlecutie said:


> Pm'ed you




Sorry everybody, I shared the info and both pairs have been sold!


----------



## lms910

Penny find today!!!! Some new work heels-BCBG. I dont like to wear my fancy shoes to work as I am out and about visiting clients (in commercial and industrial buildings)!


----------



## vornado

LuxeDeb said:


> What???? I have done charge sends a few times from HI and I thought the tax was closer to 10%! I wonder if they used my local tax instead




I ordered something from HI NR , and they charged my local tax....


----------



## Bambieee

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Not familiar with the brand but I've seen the IG resellers post these
> Ivy Kirzhner
> View attachment 3338830
> 
> View attachment 3338831



Those are beautiful!


----------



## krissa

vornado said:


> I ordered something from HI NR , and they charged my local tax....



They charge the tax of where it's shipped to.


----------



## ladycee

Spotted these


----------



## yakusoku.af

Celine sunglasses at Honolulu NR


----------



## sweetkiss

At a grand opening day. It was my size too haha but man was it crowded and the lines were too long so I didn't buy anything


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

sweetkiss said:


> View attachment 3341616
> View attachment 3341617
> 
> 
> At a grand opening day. It was my size too haha but man was it crowded and the lines were too long so I didn't buy anything



You can always go up to any employee on the floor and ask them to check you out via their iPhones. I never wait in line at NR!


----------



## Michelle1x

I finally found some $5 jeans (last year there were tons of $5 pants in April/May)- these are NYDJ Barbara Bootcut corduroy.  I'll post the sku tomorrow.  Maybe we can get some other brands soon?


----------



## meowmix318

sweetkiss said:


> View attachment 3341616
> View attachment 3341617
> 
> 
> At a grand opening day. It was my size too haha but man was it crowded and the lines were too long so I didn't buy anything



I have seen that particular style at one of the NR near me and I could have sworn that I have seen that priced cheaper.


----------



## Luv n bags

I scored big! I was willing to pay full price for these shoes...instead, I found them right before the store closed!


----------



## hellokimmiee

tigertrixie said:


> I scored big! I was willing to pay full price for these shoes...instead, I found them right before the store closed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341837
> View attachment 3341839




Lucky you! They're beautiful!


----------



## lms910

Houston Post Oak 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Longchamp was $349 and CL was $509 red tag


----------



## lms910

Wish these were a tad bigger bc JC are my fave. They are Avas.


----------



## vornado

vince Blair not my size, if you like it, pm me for location. And I saw a red proenza schouler  espadrilles size 8-9 about$180-190, Giuseppe zanotti 36 pumps. $299


----------



## hellokimmiee

lms910 said:


> Houston Post Oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342340
> View attachment 3342341
> 
> 
> Longchamp was $349 and CL was $509 red tag




Pming you


----------



## Ou_louise

Hello, everyone!  I'm super new to this haha but I love all of your fab finds  I used to work for Nordstrom Rack and some of the stuff we used to get would make me drool!!!


----------



## Cxchloexc

Found these today. And I purchased the Tory burch and Prado pump. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I really want the ivy kirzhner, it looks so pretty in person, but it is way too small for me.


----------



## lilac28

Cxchloexc said:


> Found these today. And I purchased the Tory burch and Prado pump.
> View attachment 3342648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want the ivy kirzhner, it looks so pretty in person, but it is way too small for me.
> View attachment 3342641
> View attachment 3342643
> View attachment 3342644
> View attachment 3342646
> View attachment 3342647



The TBs r really pretty!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Cxchloexc said:


> Found these today. And I purchased the Tory burch and Prado pump.
> View attachment 3342648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want the ivy kirzhner, it looks so pretty in person, but it is way too small for me.
> View attachment 3342641
> View attachment 3342643
> View attachment 3342644
> View attachment 3342646
> View attachment 3342647



I love the Proenza


----------



## Cxchloexc

lilac28 said:


> The TBs r really pretty!




Thank you. I got so many compliments even b4 I checked it out.[emoji1]


----------



## Cxchloexc

KayuuKathey said:


> I love the Proenza




It is so cool but it's heavy too. Though the price is very tempting.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Cxchloexc said:


> Found these today. And I purchased the Tory burch and Prado pump.
> View attachment 3342648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want the ivy kirzhner, it looks so pretty in person, but it is way too small for me.
> View attachment 3342641
> View attachment 3342643
> View attachment 3342644
> View attachment 3342646
> View attachment 3342647




Love! I got those Prada shoes for my mom last year at the Rack too and she LOVES them bc they're so comfy.


----------



## Cxchloexc

elisainthecity said:


> Love! I got those Prada shoes for my mom last year at the Rack too and she LOVES them bc they're so comfy.




Can't agree more. They ARE surprisingly comfy. I usually don't like black pumps. this pair is my first black pump ever. Definitely no regrets and no return[emoji1]


----------



## Ou_louise

Here are a few of my many past finds  It always amazes me whenever I find designer stuff at the rack and I'm only paying a fraction of the retail price, especially because somewhere in this world somebody (possibly) paid full price for these.  #NeverPayRetail haha!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Ou_louise said:


> Here are a few of my many past finds  It always amazes me whenever I find designer stuff at the rack and I'm only paying a fraction of the retail price, especially because somewhere in this world somebody (possibly) paid full price for these.  #NeverPayRetail haha!




Wow!! Congrats


----------



## Mad Mac

I had a feeling I was going to find something amazing when I walked into the Rack yesterday but didn't think it would be this bag that's on my bag list!  I was so excited  let's just say, Mother's Day came one week early for me this year [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hellokimmiee

Just saw this at the Lincoln Park rack store.






No price adjustments, no more holding items starting May 1st.

Haven't seen it at the downtown stores but I'm sure it's a matter of time.


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> Just saw this at the Lincoln Park rack store.
> 
> View attachment 3343109
> 
> View attachment 3343110
> 
> 
> No price adjustments, no more holding items starting May 1st.
> 
> Haven't seen it at the downtown stores but I'm sure it's a matter of time.



It's official


----------



## krissa

Mad Mac said:


> I had a feeling I was going to find something amazing when I walked into the Rack yesterday but didn't think it would be this bag that's on my bag list!  I was so excited  let's just say, Mother's Day came one week early for me this year [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3343086





Congrats! This is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## vt2159

Mad Mac said:


> I had a feeling I was going to find something amazing when I walked into the Rack yesterday but didn't think it would be this bag that's on my bag list!  I was so excited  let's just say, Mother's Day came one week early for me this year [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3343086


Wow, what a gorgeous bag!  Congrats!!


----------



## vt2159

Ou_louise said:


> Here are a few of my many past finds  It always amazes me whenever I find designer stuff at the rack and I'm only paying a fraction of the retail price, especially because somewhere in this world somebody (possibly) paid full price for these.  #NeverPayRetail haha!


You are so lucky!!  Give me some of that luck  Congrats on all your amazing shoe finds!


----------



## missjesf

Had one of the worst experiences at the Rack today. I found a jacket and asked an employee to check if it was further marked down and he said it was, but when I went to check out the system was ringing up the pre-markdown price. So I go back to the guy and he said it was marked down but this time the manager was next to him. She saw what the system was showing on the scanner and said the marked down price isn't in effect until two days later, therefore the markdown price can't be honored. I'm not frustrated or annoyed that the price can't be honoredI'm more frustrated that they took away the scanning feature on the Rack app. You're forced to either find out during check out or through an employee by asking, but they're not necessarily accurate either.


----------



## Michelle1x

This no PA policy is really going to curtail my CTR shopping


----------



## itsmree

Mad Mac said:


> I had a feeling I was going to find something amazing when I walked into the Rack yesterday but didn't think it would be this bag that's on my bag list!  I was so excited  let's just say, Mother's Day came one week early for me this year [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3343086


that is gorgeous. i am SO JEALOUS - a crossbody chloe has been on my wishlist for a year


----------



## Mad Mac

itsmree said:


> that is gorgeous. i am SO JEALOUS - a crossbody chloe has been on my wishlist for a year




Thank you!  I'm super excited that I found it.  I'm sure you will find one soon


----------



## Mad Mac

vt2159 said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous bag!  Congrats!!




Thank you


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Ou_louise said:


> Here are a few of my many past finds  It always amazes me whenever I find designer stuff at the rack and I'm only paying a fraction of the retail price, especially because somewhere in this world somebody (possibly) paid full price for these.  #NeverPayRetail haha!




Omg amazing! In LOVE with your CL boots.


----------



## mvalrie

Just scored a pair of $850 Michael Kors riding boots for a penny. I love a penny find but this one might be the best ever for me...the sales rep's jaw dropped when she saw the tag!!!


----------



## ChanelLV0

Resellers are so annoying ! In glad they are fighting back against resellers


----------



## Michelle1x

mvalrie said:


> Just scored a pair of $850 Michael Kors riding boots for a penny. I love a penny find but this one might be the best ever for me...the sales rep's jaw dropped when she saw the tag!!!



If those really retailed for $850 then that has to be the best penny find ever!
Most penny finds are the standard stuff they sell, not the designer or even the bridge designers.  Congrats


----------



## peacelovesequin

hellokimmiee said:


> Just saw this at the Lincoln Park rack store.
> 
> View attachment 3343109
> 
> View attachment 3343110
> 
> 
> No price adjustments, no more holding items starting May 1st.
> 
> Haven't seen it at the downtown stores but I'm sure it's a matter of time.



It's finally here! Duh duh duh duh. 
I'm a little disappointed about hold policy though.


----------



## peacelovesequin

mvalrie said:


> Just scored a pair of $850 Michael Kors riding boots for a penny. I love a penny find but this one might be the best ever for me...the sales rep's jaw dropped when she saw the tag!!!




Congrats your penny find!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michelle1x said:


> If those really retailed for $850 then that has to be the best penny find ever!
> Most penny finds are the standard stuff they sell, not the designer or even the bridge designers.  Congrats



I've been lucky with high-end designer stuff (penny wise).


----------



## peacelovesequin

Ou_louise said:


> Here are a few of my many past finds  It always amazes me whenever I find designer stuff at the rack and I'm only paying a fraction of the retail price, especially because somewhere in this world somebody (possibly) paid full price for these.  #NeverPayRetail haha!




Go Ou_louise. Beautiful finds. I love those CL boots!


----------



## peacelovesequin

lms910 said:


> Houston Post Oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342340
> View attachment 3342341
> 
> 
> Longchamp was $349 and CL was $509 red tag




That is a very interesting LC. The price needs to come down. Do you remember if it was red-tagged lms910?


----------



## Michelle1x

ChanelLV0 said:


> Resellers are so annoying ! In glad they are fighting back against resellers



I'm all for fighting the full time resellers- as long as it doesn't mean higher prices for stuff I buy (which is what I'm afraid of)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michelle1x said:


> I'm all for fighting the full time resellers- as long as it doesn't mean higher prices for stuff I buy (which is what I'm afraid of)



I agree. I noticed that W&R prices have gone up & high-end designer stuff is white tagged (not eligible for additional discounts).


----------



## Michelle1x

peacelovesequin said:


> I agree. I noticed that W&R prices have gone up & high-end designer stuff is white tagged (not eligible for additional discounts).



I've been totally striking out with coats vs last year, too.
Last year there were Vince wool (not leather) coats for $100 and Mackage for $200.  Nothing like that this year, at all.

There is a slim chance that they were holding back on inventory until the May 1 changes went into effect.  I'll hold out judgement in hopes of that, but otherwise, it seems like the gravy train is pretty much over (for the stuff and prices I like to buy, anyway).


----------



## yakusoku.af

Is anyone else having problems uploading pics? 
I'm trying to upload some of the things I saw today and it says my attachment is over by 700-800kb when that's pretty much the whole size of the picture


----------



## RackFanatic

hellokimmiee said:


> Just saw this at the Lincoln Park rack store.
> 
> View attachment 3343109
> 
> View attachment 3343110
> 
> 
> No price adjustments, no more holding items starting May 1st.
> 
> Haven't seen it at the downtown stores but I'm sure it's a matter of time.




Wow. Well, there we have it.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Spotted today at the Naples, FL Rack. Forgot to take a full item photo - these are black patent pointed toe flats. I did not buy them.


----------



## joanah

Ou_louise said:


> Hello, everyone!  I'm super new to this haha but I love all of your fab finds  I used to work for Nordstrom Rack and some of the stuff we used to get would make me drool!!!


Wow so lucky! Do you mind telling us which location?


----------



## natalia0128

hellokimmiee said:


> Just saw this at the Lincoln Park rack store.
> 
> View attachment 3343109
> 
> View attachment 3343110
> 
> 
> No price adjustments, no more holding items starting May 1st.
> 
> Haven't seen it at the downtown stores but I'm sure it's a matter of time.



No more price adjustment, byt they offer price match


----------



## mvalrie

I searched online and it looks like they really were priced at $850 at some point. https://www.lyst.com/shoes/michael-kors-blanche-runway-riding-boot-blackwhite/ - they're gorgeous - giving them to my God daughter as an 18th bday gift


----------



## mvalrie

I managed to find a perforated leather Mackage for $99...there were a few wool/leather mix at the downtown DC location a week or so ago...I think they were roughly $250


----------



## Sweetyqbk

mvalrie said:


> I managed to find a perforated leather Mackage for $99...there were a few wool/leather mix at the downtown DC location a week or so ago...I think they were roughly $250




Yesterday at a local tjmaxx (not runway) I found a rag and bone blazer for $100 and mackage all leather jacket for $100 clearance (before they were selling for $250). Too bad wasn't my size but I did get it for my friend


----------



## Ou_louise

Thank you, everyone! (:


----------



## Ou_louise

joanah said:


> Wow so lucky! Do you mind telling us which location?



I worked in the one in NJ (:


----------



## gquinn

I haven't been shopping at the Rack as much but I just wanted to share some recent finds

After years of looking I finally found an Alexander McQueen scarf for $99, W&R. 



Also, before the last CTR I found a scarf with all the labels removed but with a signature pattern that I recognized instantly. It was a Burberry with a W&R tag which I ended up getting for $13!!! (I had it authenticated and it is indeed authentic.)


----------



## IStuckACello

gquinn said:


> I haven't been shopping at the Rack as much but I just wanted to share some recent finds
> 
> After years of looking I finally found an Alexander McQueen scarf for $99, W&R.
> View attachment 3343889
> 
> 
> Also, before the last CTR I found a scarf with all the labels removed but with a signature pattern that I recognized instantly. It was a Burberry with a W&R tag which I ended up getting for $13!!! (I had it authenticated and it is indeed authentic.)
> View attachment 3343890




Love!!!!!!


----------



## ptqcangel08

Got this Marc by Marc Jacob wool jacket for $60 from $758.  Haven't decided if I wanna keep it. It's a bit big on me.


----------



## Ou_louise

The change in policy is due to people abusing it unfortunately /:  when I used to work we would always have a 'goal' to make the month.  Resellers take advantage of our return policy.  For example: Whenever we'd get a shipment of Michele watches (or any other designer) there would be this one guy that would come and buy them up.  He'd sell in his shop overseas (for way more). I guess the positive side of this was that accessories would have an increase in sales. But then, towards the end of his return period, he would return EVERYTHING that didn't sell out. And it could be anywhere from $1000+ worth of merch /:  It would put us negative for the month (which can cause issues if we aren't making the day and having an increase) I really don't know why my store continued to let him do this. It's not fair to other customers.  I don't really mind if people buy to resell a few things here and there but to buy out EVERYTHING and then just return the "scraps" isn't fair to someone else.


----------



## Ou_louise

missjesf said:


> Had one of the worst experiences at the Rack today. I found a jacket and asked an employee to check if it was further marked down and he said it was, but when I went to check out the system was ringing up the pre-markdown price. So I go back to the guy and he said it was marked down but this time the manager was next to him. She saw what the system was showing on the scanner and said the marked down price isn't in effect until two days later, therefore the markdown price can't be honored. I'm not frustrated or annoyed that the price can't be honoredI'm more frustrated that they took away the scanning feature on the Rack app. You're forced to either find out during check out or through an employee by asking, but they're not necessarily accurate either.



Oh wow I'm sorry about your experience. Unless they somehow changed the policy during the time period from when I left, they HAVE to honor the priced item.  Regardless if it was "pre marked" and not in effect until two days. I think my store manager said its against the law if we try to sell it for any amount more than what's on the tag. But don't quote me on that haha. One thing I always wished we had in my time that I worked was a freaking customer price scanner.  Sometimes the line would be so long because people would be making their decisions at the register because they want to know the 'final price'. But Nordstrom probably has their reasons *rolls eyes*


----------



## LuxeDeb

gquinn said:


> I haven't been shopping at the Rack as much but I just wanted to share some recent finds
> 
> After years of looking I finally found an Alexander McQueen scarf for $99, W&R.
> View attachment 3343889
> 
> 
> Also, before the last CTR I found a scarf with all the labels removed but with a signature pattern that I recognized instantly. It was a Burberry with a W&R tag which I ended up getting for $13!!! (I had it authenticated and it is indeed authentic.)
> View attachment 3343890




Wow, double score! Both fantastic!!


----------



## pinkfeet

Ou_louise said:


> Oh wow I'm sorry about your experience. Unless they somehow changed the policy during the time period from when I left, they HAVE to honor the priced item.  Regardless if it was "pre marked" and not in effect until two days. I think my store manager said its against the law if we try to sell it for any amount more than what's on the tag. But don't quote me on that haha. One thing I always wished we had in my time that I worked was a freaking customer price scanner.  Sometimes the line would be so long because people would be making their decisions at the register because they want to know the 'final price'. But Nordstrom probably has their reasons *rolls eyes*



If its marked yes, but she had it scanned on their markdown gun ( ??) , which they could of post dated to their markdown day and it would show up the next mark down but they don't have to honor that price since the item wasn't "marked " yet. 

I hope they are serious about the reseller thing, it happens in the regular stores too.. some certain people buying up all the limited edition items and selling them in other countries or Ebay.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

ptqcangel08 said:


> Got this Marc by Marc Jacob wool jacket for $60 from $758.  Haven't decided if I wanna keep it. It's a bit big on me.
> 
> View attachment 3344400




I like it. What size is it?


----------



## ptqcangel08

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I like it. What size is it?




It's a size 6.


----------



## Ou_louise

pinkfeet said:


> If its marked yes, but she had it scanned on their markdown gun ( ??) , which they could of post dated to their markdown day and it would show up the next mark down but they don't have to honor that price since the item wasn't "marked " yet.
> 
> I hope they are serious about the reseller thing, it happens in the regular stores too.. some certain people buying up all the limited edition items and selling them in other countries or Ebay.



OH okay I get it. I misread and thought it was checked with one of the regular mobile scanners


----------



## Dawn

I need to check out my NR to look for one of the Marc Jacobs Baroque singles! I have one in XL and love it so another (at prices posted here) would be amazing!


----------



## Rr229

Do you mind posting a picture of the Chloe price tag please? Thanks.


----------



## Rr229

Do you mind posting pics of the rockstud price tags please?  Thanks.


----------



## vivi__

Ou_louise said:


> Oh wow I'm sorry about your experience. Unless they somehow changed the policy during the time period from when I left, they HAVE to honor the priced item.  Regardless if it was "pre marked" and not in effect until two days. I think my store manager said its against the law if we try to sell it for any amount more than what's on the tag. But don't quote me on that haha. One thing I always wished we had in my time that I worked was a freaking customer price scanner.  Sometimes the line would be so long because people would be making their decisions at the register because they want to know the 'final price'. But Nordstrom probably has their reasons *rolls eyes*


It is against the law. Weights and measures laws indicate that the price scanned must match the price on the tag.


----------



## sparksfly

Has anyone seen cheap leather jackets yet? I've been wanting a moto style one. 

I don't wanna spend a lot because I've previously paid like $40 for leather jackets at the rack.


----------



## Tiffyhalim

found this mackage coat for 179. Pm for location [emoji8]


----------



## Tiffyhalim

S
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 found this jimmy choo too


----------



## Leto

missjesf said:


> Had one of the worst experiences at the Rack today. I found a jacket and asked an employee to check if it was further marked down and he said it was, but when I went to check out the system was ringing up the pre-markdown price. So I go back to the guy and he said it was marked down but this time the manager was next to him. She saw what the system was showing on the scanner and said the marked down price isn't in effect until two days later, therefore the markdown price can't be honored. I'm not frustrated or annoyed that the price can't be honoredI'm more frustrated that they took away the scanning feature on the Rack app. You're forced to either find out during check out or through an employee by asking, but they're not necessarily accurate either.




You should be able to get it price adjusted then. The policy has not changed on my receipt yet so you should definitely try it at your store!


----------



## Andrea777

ptqcangel08 said:


> Got this Marc by Marc Jacob wool jacket for $60 from $758.  Haven't decided if I wanna keep it. It's a bit big on me.
> 
> View attachment 3344400




Love it


----------



## Michelle1x

Ou_louise said:


> The change in policy is due to people abusing it unfortunately /:  when I used to work we would always have a 'goal' to make the month.  Resellers take advantage of our return policy.  For example: Whenever we'd get a shipment of Michele watches (or any other designer) there would be this one guy that would come and buy them up.  He'd sell in his shop overseas (for way more). I guess the positive side of this was that accessories would have an increase in sales. But then, towards the end of his return period, he would return EVERYTHING that didn't sell out. And it could be anywhere from $1000+ worth of merch /:  It would put us negative for the month (which can cause issues if we aren't making the day and having an increase) I really don't know why my store continued to let him do this. It's not fair to other customers.  I don't really mind if people buy to resell a few things here and there but to buy out EVERYTHING and then just return the "scraps" isn't fair to someone else.



Yes I have seen this also.  There is this woman who is literally in my NR store *every* time I am there.  That means she is there every day.  One day I was behind her in line and she returned 50 items.  The SA was looking at the dates on her receipts because she was very close to the 90 day cutoff... which meant she bought all of this to resell and was returning the unsold items.

This is unfortunate but what is the alternative for either Nordstrom or us?  They can raise their prices so resellers won't be interested, which means we get less deals and Nordstrom also gets less sales.


----------



## Michelle1x

The California stores that I frequent don't have the "no SA" policy sign out- and the receipts still say SAs are allowed.  I didn't ask the SAs though.

It would be *great* if PAs were allowed for just this one more CTR.


----------



## Ou_louise

Michelle1x said:


> Yes I have seen this also.  There is this woman who is literally in my NR store *every* time I am there.  That means she is there every day.  One day I was behind her in line and she returned 50 items.  The SA was looking at the dates on her receipts because she was very close to the 90 day cutoff... which meant she bought all of this to resell and was returning the unsold items.
> 
> This is unfortunate but what is the alternative for either Nordstrom or us?  They can raise their prices so resellers won't be interested, which means we get less deals and Nordstrom also gets less sales.



It's really not fair (to the customers).  there are plenty of people that used to come in and return thousands in one day!  I did encounter a woman who would purchase cart fulls of merch. and then return it a week later.  I'm not sure if she was a reseller or not because she would return every single item she bought.  Usually we keep 'tabs' on people who have suspicious transactions.

I really hope they don't increase prices /: but from the looks of it though they slowly are.  I would say Nordstrom Rack should start to really enforce their rules about resellers.  The guy I mentioned, in my previous post about the Michele watches, he would go to a different Nordstrom Rack and try to buy bulk merch. but they refused him service.  Which baffles me why my store couldn't do the same.  I mean, we did have signs stating we had the right to refuse service to those we believe purchasing to resell.  But the hard part is deciding who is the reseller  Last thing you want is to "wrongfully accuse" someone.


----------



## Ou_louise

From my experience working, not all stores are going to have the same "new" policy.  The company chooses "guinea pig" stores to enforce any new policy to give it a trial run.  Judging on how well, or bad, a policy results are they'll either scrap it or apply it to the rest of the stores.  Not sure if this is the case for this policy, since I no longer work for them.  If, by the next CTR, those guinea pig stores do well they may possibly consider making it permanent.  So if you encounter two stores with different policies it could be one of them is a "guinea pig" store.


----------



## kema042290

Michelle1x said:


> The California stores that I frequent don't have the "no SA" policy sign out- and the receipts still say SAs are allowed.  I didn't ask the SAs though.
> 
> It would be *great* if PAs were allowed for just this one more CTR.



What is SA?


----------



## kema042290

Ou_louise said:


> It's really not fair (to the customers).  there are plenty of people that used to come in and return thousands in one day!  I did encounter a woman who would purchase cart fulls of merch. and then return it a week later.  I'm not sure if she was a reseller or not because she would return every single item she bought.  Usually we keep 'tabs' on people who have suspicious transactions.
> 
> I really hope they don't increase prices /: but from the looks of it though they slowly are.  I would say Nordstrom Rack should start to really enforce their rules about resellers.  The guy I mentioned, in my previous post about the Michele watches, he would go to a different Nordstrom Rack and try to buy bulk merch. but they refused him service.  Which baffles me why my store couldn't do the same.  I mean, we did have signs stating we had the right to refuse service to those we believe purchasing to resell.  But the hard part is deciding who is the reseller  Last thing you want is to "wrongfully accuse" someone.



I'm a serial returner. I never wait that late in the game to return tho. Usually a week or so later. I buy online a lot and when I do buy in store I rarely use dressing rooms. I feel like everything looks nice in a dressing room mirror. Maybe it's the lights but I don't trust it. I want to see it in my unflattering mirrors.


----------



## itsmree

kema042290 said:


> I'm a serial returner. I never wait that late in the game to return tho. Usually a week or so later. I buy online a lot and when I do buy in store I rarely use dressing rooms. I feel like everything looks nice in a dressing room mirror. Maybe it's the lights but I don't trust it. I want to see it in my unflattering mirrors.


i shop a lot too and i would say i return about 25% of what i buy. i buy for my kids too and sometimes they dont like it, so i return, but most items i return because i change my mind. sometimes a deal is too hard to pass up and i rather get it and return they have "rack regret."


----------



## wis3ly

kema042290 said:


> I'm a serial returner. I never wait that late in the game to return tho. Usually a week or so later. I buy online a lot and when I do buy in store I rarely use dressing rooms. I feel like everything looks nice in a dressing room mirror. Maybe it's the lights but I don't trust it. I want to see it in my unflattering mirrors.



There's also a difference btw returning clothes (which are harder to resell due to size limitations) than returning jewelry or handbags that's more "one size fits all"


----------



## Michelle1x

kema042290 said:


> What is SA?



Sales associate

I was saying I went a California rack over the weekend- I did not see those signs that were posted here earlier that listed the return policy and no price adjustments.  Then I bought something and the receipt still said 7 day price adjustments.

I did not ask any of the salespeople behind the counter, though.


----------



## kema042290

Michelle1x said:


> Sales associate
> 
> I was saying I went a California rack over the weekend- I did not see those signs that were posted here earlier that listed the return policy and no price adjustments.  Then I bought something and the receipt still said 7 day price adjustments.
> 
> I did not ask any of the salespeople behind the counter, though.


Oooh I was a Lil confused because you said no sa. Mine in okc had a sign, but I didn't really look at it yet. I'll look when I come back or at one in TX. 

I think they are rolling it out on the west coast and south first vs the east coast because it will be a fight to get it to stick on the east coast. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bakeacookie

So which stores have a confirmed sign/notice of the new policies?


----------



## Michelle1x

kema042290 said:


> Oooh I was a Lil confused because you said no sa. Mine in okc had a sign, but I didn't really look at it yet. I'll look when I come back or at one in TX.
> 
> I think they are rolling it out on the west coast and south first vs the east coast because it will be a fight to get it to stick on the east coast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app



Really?  Why would it be hard to get it to stick on the east coast?
Us West Coasters can be pretty nasty too!


----------



## ptqcangel08

bakeacookie said:


> So which stores have a confirmed sign/notice of the new policies?




I saw the sign with the new policies yesterday at Gaithersburg, MD rack.


----------



## kema042290

Michelle1x said:


> Really?  Why would it be hard to get it to stick on the east coast?
> Us West Coasters can be pretty nasty too!  [emoji14]


I'm sure yall can't outdo some of the customers I've dealt with on the east coast. That was my first and last retail job and it kept me in school. FYI don't buy some as-is items from bed bath and beyond. People are gross and if it's not 75 percent off and something you can clean like dishes don't do it to yourself.

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## itsmree

Hey ladies. The SA told me markdowns happened today. I just scored this Free People coat for $11 (reg $398)!

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1521228/free-people-poplin-blanker-coat


----------



## peacelovesequin

itsmree said:


> Hey ladies. The SA told me markdowns happened today. I just scored this Free People coat for $11 (reg $398)!
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1521228/free-people-poplin-blanker-coat



Do you the UPC?


----------



## itsmree

peacelovesequin said:


> Do you the UPC?



sure!


----------



## itsmree

bakeacookie said:


> So which stores have a confirmed sign/notice of the new policies?


i was at the Redlands store and they confirmed no PA - had sign behind registers.


----------



## hellokimmiee

I went to another store today that had no sign and tried to price adjust something I purchased yesterday & they also told me no more PAs or holding, which I was told includes employees too. 

Apparently, they're trying to be more in line with other discount retailers who don't offer the same perks. I guess we can't expect the same level of service when getting deep discounts.

They ended up letting me PA because I kept complaining that the back of my receipt said I could but they said it would be the last time. 

I went to a downtown store today too and I overheard them talking about how they can no longer hold things so I'm assuming PAs are also gone there too. So it seems like all IL stores adopted this new policy.


----------



## vt2159

I was waiting at the register for the system to come back online yesterday to do online returns (which did not happen so I had to haul my returns home and come back another day.  Anyway, I was shock to see the cashier next to me talk to the cashier helping me about a Burberry scarf she saw and put on hold.  I asked if she would mind my looking at it, and she showed it to me - the signature Burberry color, wool material, and the price was $130!! WOW.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Found some great deals today:

Helmut Lang Jacket $49 from $1390



Red Valentino $200 from $1300



Donna Karan 2 piece $39 each from $1k each 



Veda Jacket $70 from $890 (a&r)



Ashish skirt $39 from $1300



Haider Ackerman Sweater $39 from $2k



Roberto Cavalli dress $150 from $1200



Phillip Lim dress $59 from $750. May return.



There were some other awesome deals I passed up but I'm trying to leave room for CTR later this month.


----------



## Calisto2

hellokimmiee said:


> Found some great deals today:
> 
> Helmut Lang Jacket $49 from $1390
> View attachment 3345817
> 
> 
> Red Valentino $200 from $1300
> View attachment 3345816
> 
> 
> Donna Karan 2 piece $39 each from $1k each
> View attachment 3345814
> 
> 
> Veda Jacket $70 from $890 (a&r)
> View attachment 3345813
> 
> 
> Ashish skirt $39 from $1300
> View attachment 3345812
> 
> 
> Haider Ackerman Sweater $39 from $2k
> View attachment 3345811
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $150 from $1200
> View attachment 3345809
> 
> 
> Phillip Lim dress $59 from $750. May return.
> View attachment 3345810
> 
> 
> There were some other awesome deals I passed up but I'm trying to leave room for CTR later this month.


Would you mind sharing the UPC for the Ashish skirt?  I love that brand!  Thanks.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Calisto2 said:


> Would you mind sharing the UPC for the Ashish skirt?  I love that brand!  Thanks.




Sure, it's 439010028092


----------



## joschi

hellokimmiee said:


> Found some great deals today:
> 
> Helmut Lang Jacket $49 from $1390
> View attachment 3345817
> 
> 
> Red Valentino $200 from $1300
> View attachment 3345816
> 
> 
> Donna Karan 2 piece $39 each from $1k each
> View attachment 3345814
> 
> 
> Veda Jacket $70 from $890 (a&r)
> View attachment 3345813
> 
> 
> Ashish skirt $39 from $1300
> View attachment 3345812
> 
> 
> Haider Ackerman Sweater $39 from $2k
> View attachment 3345811
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $150 from $1200
> View attachment 3345809
> 
> 
> Phillip Lim dress $59 from $750. May return.
> View attachment 3345810
> 
> 
> There were some other awesome deals I passed up but I'm trying to leave room for CTR later this month.




Omg!!! Great scores, would wear all of your finds!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## krisvoys

hellokimmiee said:


> Found some great deals today:
> 
> Helmut Lang Jacket $49 from $1390
> View attachment 3345817
> 
> 
> Red Valentino $200 from $1300
> View attachment 3345816
> 
> 
> Donna Karan 2 piece $39 each from $1k each
> View attachment 3345814
> 
> 
> Veda Jacket $70 from $890 (a&r)
> View attachment 3345813
> 
> 
> Ashish skirt $39 from $1300
> View attachment 3345812
> 
> 
> Haider Ackerman Sweater $39 from $2k
> View attachment 3345811
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $150 from $1200
> View attachment 3345809
> 
> 
> Phillip Lim dress $59 from $750. May return.
> View attachment 3345810
> 
> 
> There were some other awesome deals I passed up but I'm trying to leave room for CTR later this month.



Great scores! Would u mind sharing the upc for the helmut Lang jacket? Thanks!


----------



## vornado

hellokimmiee said:


> Found some great deals today:
> 
> Helmut Lang Jacket $49 from $1390
> View attachment 3345817
> 
> 
> Red Valentino $200 from $1300
> View attachment 3345816
> 
> 
> Donna Karan 2 piece $39 each from $1k each
> View attachment 3345814
> 
> 
> Veda Jacket $70 from $890 (a&r)
> View attachment 3345813
> 
> 
> Ashish skirt $39 from $1300
> View attachment 3345812
> 
> 
> Haider Ackerman Sweater $39 from $2k
> View attachment 3345811
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $150 from $1200
> View attachment 3345809
> 
> 
> Phillip Lim dress $59 from $750. May return.
> View attachment 3345810
> 
> 
> There were some other awesome deals I passed up but I'm trying to leave room for CTR later this month.




Jealous! Love all of them!


----------



## ptqcangel08

hellokimmiee said:


> Found some great deals today:
> 
> Helmut Lang Jacket $49 from $1390
> View attachment 3345817
> 
> 
> Red Valentino $200 from $1300
> View attachment 3345816
> 
> 
> Donna Karan 2 piece $39 each from $1k each
> View attachment 3345814
> 
> 
> Veda Jacket $70 from $890 (a&r)
> View attachment 3345813
> 
> 
> Ashish skirt $39 from $1300
> View attachment 3345812
> 
> 
> Haider Ackerman Sweater $39 from $2k
> View attachment 3345811
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $150 from $1200
> View attachment 3345809
> 
> 
> Phillip Lim dress $59 from $750. May return.
> View attachment 3345810
> 
> 
> There were some other awesome deals I passed up but I'm trying to leave room for CTR later this month.




Awesome finds!!! Would u please share the upc fir the helmut Lang and red Valentino jackets? TIA!!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

joschi said:


> Omg!!! Great scores, would wear all of your finds!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thanks! I went a little over budget but I just couldn't resist those prices! 



krisvoys said:


> Great scores! Would u mind sharing the upc for the helmut Lang jacket? Thanks!




UPC for HL is 439012745102




ptqcangel08 said:


> Awesome finds!!! Would u please share the upc fir the helmut Lang and red Valentino jackets? TIA!!!




UPC for Red Valentino is 8051274650721


----------



## ladybeaumont

hellokimmiee said:


> Found some great deals today:
> 
> Helmut Lang Jacket $49 from $1390
> View attachment 3345817
> 
> 
> Red Valentino $200 from $1300
> View attachment 3345816
> 
> 
> Donna Karan 2 piece $39 each from $1k each
> View attachment 3345814
> 
> 
> Veda Jacket $70 from $890 (a&r)
> View attachment 3345813
> 
> 
> Ashish skirt $39 from $1300
> View attachment 3345812
> 
> 
> Haider Ackerman Sweater $39 from $2k
> View attachment 3345811
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $150 from $1200
> View attachment 3345809
> 
> 
> Phillip Lim dress $59 from $750. May return.
> View attachment 3345810
> 
> 
> There were some other awesome deals I passed up but I'm trying to leave room for CTR later this month.



Wow! GREAT stuff!  Were these all from State St and Michigan Ave? It's been a while since I went there. I've been going to the suburbs instead.


----------



## mvalrie

kema042290 said:


> I'm a serial returner. I never wait that late in the game to return tho. Usually a week or so later. I buy online a lot and when I do buy in store I rarely use dressing rooms. I feel like everything looks nice in a dressing room mirror. Maybe it's the lights but I don't trust it. I want to see it in my unflattering mirrors.


same here..i hate trying on clothes so I buy and try it on at home with the shoes, jewelry etc...if it doesn't  work i return it,  but i keep enough to make me a Level 3 shopper...lol!


----------



## mvalrie

hellokimmiee said:


> Found some great deals today:
> 
> Helmut Lang Jacket $49 from $1390
> View attachment 3345817
> 
> 
> Red Valentino $200 from $1300
> View attachment 3345816
> 
> 
> Donna Karan 2 piece $39 each from $1k each
> View attachment 3345814
> 
> 
> Veda Jacket $70 from $890 (a&r)
> View attachment 3345813
> 
> 
> Ashish skirt $39 from $1300
> View attachment 3345812
> 
> 
> Haider Ackerman Sweater $39 from $2k
> View attachment 3345811
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $150 from $1200
> View attachment 3345809
> 
> 
> Phillip Lim dress $59 from $750. May return.
> View attachment 3345810
> 
> 
> There were some other awesome deals I passed up but I'm trying to leave room for CTR later this month.


Can you provide the UPC for the Donna Karan skirt? I have the top already


----------



## hellokimmiee

mvalrie said:


> Can you provide the UPC for the Donna Karan skirt? I have the top already




It's 888489117354. Good Luck!


----------



## hellokimmiee

ladybeaumont said:


> Wow! GREAT stuff!  Were these all from State St and Michigan Ave? It's been a while since I went there. I've been going to the suburbs instead.




LOL they're all from different stores. I didn't work until late yesterday so I spent the day shopping. Northbrook, Skokie, Michigan Ave, & Lincoln Park. I skipped State street because clothes selection is always lacking there. I was thinking about going to Oakbrook but things go quicker there than any other rack so I passed. I left so many good deals behind though it was really hard to choose.


----------



## vornado

hellokimmiee said:


> LOL they're all from different stores. I didn't work until late yesterday so I spent the day shopping. Northbrook, Skokie, Michigan Ave, & Lincoln Park. I skipped State street because clothes selection is always lacking there. I was thinking about going to Oakbrook but things go quicker there than any other rack so I passed. I left so many good deals behind though it was really hard to choose.




Wow, you are in Chicago! I will be in Chicago tomorrow. So which NR will you recommend


----------



## hellokimmiee

vornado said:


> Wow, you are in Chicago! I will be in Chicago tomorrow. So which NR will you recommend




It depends on what you're looking for. I don't think any of them have it all. I like Michigan Ave best for clothes. State street best for purses and shoes. I work downtown so I frequent those stores the most. My office building is parallel to the state street rack so I literally go every time I'm at my office.  Stuff goes within minutes though so a lot of it is timing.


----------



## intrigue

Size 9 $250
I'm not sure what the style is called but PM for location.


----------



## bankygirl

.


----------



## kema042290

mvalrie said:


> same here..i hate trying on clothes so I buy and try it on at home with the shoes, jewelry etc...if it doesn't  work i return it,  but i keep enough to make me a Level 3 shopper...lol!


I need to get a nordstrom card ....I stay buying something. I was denied once and I have great credit.

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## vornado

hellokimmiee said:


> It depends on what you're looking for. I don't think any of them have it all. I like Michigan Ave best for clothes. State street best for purses and shoes. I work downtown so I frequent those stores the most. My office building is parallel to the state street rack so I literally go every time I'm at my office.  Stuff goes within minutes though so a lot of it is timing.




Thank you so much hellokimmiee, very helpful!  One of our office is very close to NR but no good stuff like yours [emoji23]thanks again !


----------



## joanah

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3346167
> 
> Size 9 $250
> I'm not sure what the style is called but PM for location.


Hi I'm new to this, how can i Pm you?


----------



## intrigue

joanah said:


> Hi I'm new to this, how can i Pm you?



Sorry, these sold!


----------



## joanah

intrigue said:


> Sorry, these sold!


ok, thank you for the reply!


----------



## Michelle1x

joanah said:


> ok, thank you for the reply!



To send a private message, click on the user name to the left of the post - in this case "intrigue" - and there is an option to send a private message.

If you receive a private message you will get an alert in your email or when you access PF.


----------



## peacelovesequin

itsmree said:


> sure!




Thank you. I tracked one down! (Hugs)


----------



## itsmree

peacelovesequin said:


> Thank you. I tracked one down! (Hugs)


awesome!!


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> It depends on what you're looking for. I don't think any of them have it all. I like Michigan Ave best for clothes. State street best for purses and shoes. I work downtown so I frequent those stores the most. My office building is parallel to the state street rack so I literally go every time I'm at my office.  Stuff goes within minutes though so a lot of it is timing.



I will be arriving in Chicago on Thursday morning 5:30 am) and my husband won't let me go shopping at NR  esp w/ it being triple points Wk too   he basically told me they because we have one at home I can't go (and also doesn't want to bring back too much on our way back home to California)


----------



## IStuckACello

Edit: gave out location to two people
Got this J brand suede jacket for a penny today!!! There was a large and a small, the large had a penny tag so I asked the cashier to check the small for me. He was super nice and was about to sell me both but I don't need two. Store is in Bay Area, PM me if you're local and want to know which store as I doubt anyone would be willing to ship it. Not sure if they were planning to pull it, but the cashier didn't seem like he cared it was being sold so cheap.


----------



## a510g

hellokimmiee said:


> Found some great deals today:
> 
> Helmut Lang Jacket $49 from $1390
> View attachment 3345817
> 
> 
> Red Valentino $200 from $1300
> View attachment 3345816
> 
> 
> Donna Karan 2 piece $39 each from $1k each
> View attachment 3345814
> 
> 
> Veda Jacket $70 from $890 (a&r)
> View attachment 3345813
> 
> 
> Ashish skirt $39 from $1300
> View attachment 3345812
> 
> 
> Haider Ackerman Sweater $39 from $2k
> View attachment 3345811
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $150 from $1200
> View attachment 3345809
> 
> 
> Phillip Lim dress $59 from $750. May return.
> View attachment 3345810
> 
> 
> There were some other awesome deals I passed up but I'm trying to leave room for CTR later this month.




Great finds and thanks for much for posting - I remembered seeing that helmut leather jacket at my local rack and was able to run out and get it


----------



## strawberry_pai

hellokimmiee said:


> Found some great deals today:
> 
> Helmut Lang Jacket $49 from $1390
> View attachment 3345817
> 
> 
> Red Valentino $200 from $1300
> View attachment 3345816
> 
> 
> Donna Karan 2 piece $39 each from $1k each
> View attachment 3345814
> 
> 
> Veda Jacket $70 from $890 (a&r)
> View attachment 3345813
> 
> 
> Ashish skirt $39 from $1300
> View attachment 3345812
> 
> 
> Haider Ackerman Sweater $39 from $2k
> View attachment 3345811
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $150 from $1200
> View attachment 3345809
> 
> 
> Phillip Lim dress $59 from $750. May return.
> View attachment 3345810
> 
> 
> There were some other awesome deals I passed up but I'm trying to leave room for CTR later this month.


Can I please get the UPC for the Ackerman! Thx!


----------



## hellokimmiee

meowmix318 said:


> I will be arriving in Chicago on Thursday morning 5:30 am) and my husband won't let me go shopping at NR  esp w/ it being triple points Wk too   he basically told me they because we have one at home I can't go (and also doesn't want to bring back too much on our way back home to California)




Aww, I'd somehow find a way to go. My boyfriend gave me this same speech a month ago when I was down in Florida and I was like pshhh bye. 

Lol there's a really popular restaurant next to the rack on state street, maybe eat there and be like, oh look a rack lets just pop in really quick. I think you can afford to get one new outfit, you can wear it back so it won't take up any room [emoji28]


----------



## hellokimmiee

IStuckACello said:


> Edit: gave out location to two people
> Got this J brand suede jacket for a penny today!!! There was a large and a small, the large had a penny tag so I asked the cashier to check the small for me. He was super nice and was about to sell me both but I don't need two. Store is in Bay Area, PM me if you're local and want to know which store as I doubt anyone would be willing to ship it. Not sure if they were planning to pull it, but the cashier didn't seem like he cared it was being sold so cheap.
> 
> View attachment 3346464




Love this color & for a penny what a steal! 



a510g said:


> Great finds and thanks for much for posting - I remembered seeing that helmut leather jacket at my local rack and was able to run out and get it




So happy I could help (: 



strawberry_pai said:


> Can I please get the UPC for the Ackerman! Thx!




UPC is 439010118847


----------



## bagshoemisses

peacelovesequin said:


> Thank you. I tracked one down! (Hugs)




I saw two at my store. I didn't get it because I thought it would be too massive on my small frame, but it's a great price though.


----------



## bagshoemisses

Picked up some jeans today. 2 pairs of Hudson and 1 7 for all man kind. Priced between $19.98 and $54.98. 

Please let me know if it's a good deal? I wanted to wait for CTR but they probably wouldn't be there in 3 weeks. 

I think I grabbed the Melrose and Market hoodie because it was $10.


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> Aww, I'd somehow find a way to go. My boyfriend gave me this same speech a month ago when I was down in Florida and I was like pshhh bye.
> 
> Lol there's a really popular restaurant next to the rack on state street, maybe eat there and be like, oh look a rack lets just pop in really quick. I think you can afford to get one new outfit, you can wear it back so it won't take up any room [emoji28]


That is a good idea actually, lol. What is the name of the restaurant?


----------



## hellokimmiee

meowmix318 said:


> That is a good idea actually, lol. What is the name of the restaurant?




It's called Atwood.


----------



## stacestall

I just went to the rack in Durham, NC today and they put up the new PA and no holds sign there too  I just wish with all these changes they would get price scanners for the customers to use like they have in other stores. While I enjoy getting to the register and finding out somethings cheaper, it makes me regret the items that I might have put back in the dressing room or while I was looking around because then I think, hmmmm they could have been cheaper too.


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> It's called Atwood.



Thank you


----------



## joanah

Michelle1x said:


> To send a private message, click on the user name to the left of the post - in this case "intrigue" - and there is an option to send a private message.
> 
> If you receive a private message you will get an alert in your email or when you access PF.


Thank you!


----------



## GG12345

I pm'ed you editreferring to j brand post) idk why it didn't quote. Sorry.


----------



## Shinz

Tip: if you made purchases on different cards and then are returning said purchases, return them in separate transactions. I was returning items valued at approximately $300 with about $40 of that on a Nordstrom card (the rest was on my Amex) and Nordstrom rack required me to return everything onto the Nordstrom card because of their new rules. It wasn't worth the effort to make the SA re-scan all the items so I just took the loss.


----------



## Mininana

Shinz said:


> Tip: if you made purchases on different cards and then are returning said purchases, return them in separate transactions. I was returning items valued at approximately $300 with about $40 of that on a Nordstrom card (the rest was on my Amex) and Nordstrom rack required me to return everything onto the Nordstrom card because of their new rules. It wasn't worth the effort to make the SA re-scan all the items so I just took the loss.




Why would that incur a loss?


----------



## cmm62

Not a ton of finds, but did get this free people dress as well as a silk equipment dress ($50, orig $200) and a Vince silk/cashmere scarf for my MIL for Mother's Day ($50, orig $155) but those were both assorted. Hoping we get some good markdowns ahead of the CTR later this month.


----------



## IStuckACello

Whoa I haven't seen those blue tags lately...


----------



## IStuckACello

IStuckACello said:


> Edit: gave out location to two people
> Got this J brand suede jacket for a penny today!!! There was a large and a small, the large had a penny tag so I asked the cashier to check the small for me. He was super nice and was about to sell me both but I don't need two. Store is in Bay Area, PM me if you're local and want to know which store as I doubt anyone would be willing to ship it. Not sure if they were planning to pull it, but the cashier didn't seem like he cared it was being sold so cheap.
> 
> View attachment 3346464




Update: jacket not available, has been pulled from the floor according to a tpf member


----------



## cmm62

IStuckACello said:


> Whoa I haven't seen those blue tags lately...




I know! They were all over my store too. I was in there Saturday and there were no tags like this so it happened sometime this week.


----------



## RackFanatic

Markdowns are def happening right now. Last night I scooped up a Theory top (orig $295)& these Current/Elliott distressed leather patch jeans (orig$278) for a song:
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
The prices took away the sting of the new policies. Lol.


----------



## RackFanatic

hellokimmiee said:


> Found some great deals today:
> 
> Helmut Lang Jacket $49 from $1390
> View attachment 3345817
> 
> 
> Red Valentino $200 from $1300
> View attachment 3345816
> 
> 
> Donna Karan 2 piece $39 each from $1k each
> View attachment 3345814
> 
> 
> Veda Jacket $70 from $890 (a&r)
> View attachment 3345813
> 
> 
> Ashish skirt $39 from $1300
> View attachment 3345812
> 
> 
> Haider Ackerman Sweater $39 from $2k
> View attachment 3345811
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $150 from $1200
> View attachment 3345809
> 
> 
> Phillip Lim dress $59 from $750. May return.
> View attachment 3345810
> 
> 
> There were some other awesome deals I passed up but I'm trying to leave room for CTR later this month.




Amazing scores[emoji844]


----------



## IStuckACello

RackFanatic said:


> Markdowns are def happening right now. Last night I scooped up a Theory top (orig $295)& these Current/Elliott distressed leather patch jeans (orig$278) for a song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347816
> View attachment 3347817
> View attachment 3347818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prices took away the sting of the new policies. Lol.



Oh I like those Current Elliot jeans!!! I would not have taken a second look but the leather patch looks awesome, I love unique details like that. I'm going to keep an eye out now for those. I've been itching to stop back by and see if they finished the markdowns. Looked incomplete the other day. 

I've been really discouraged at the Racks lately, but after my score this week and some of the deep discounts (great prices on some DVF dresses but sadly weren't my size), I'm feeling a bit perked up. Too bad I still never ever see great designer bags or shoes anymore :/


----------



## RackFanatic

IStuckACello said:


> Oh I like those Current Elliot jeans!!! I would not have taken a second look but the leather patch looks awesome, I love unique details like that. I'm going to keep an eye out now for those. I've been itching to stop back by and see if they finished the markdowns. Looked incomplete the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been really discouraged at the Racks lately, but after my score this week and some of the deep discounts (great prices on some DVF dresses but sadly weren't my size), I'm feeling a bit perked up. Too bad I still never ever see great designer bags or shoes anymore :/




Thanks! Tbh, I almost passed on the jeans too until I took a closer look and saw that the patches were leather. It's such a unique distressing that I couldn't pass it up for the price.


----------



## sparksfly

hellokimmiee said:


> Found some great deals today:
> 
> Helmut Lang Jacket $49 from $1390
> View attachment 3345817
> 
> 
> Red Valentino $200 from $1300
> View attachment 3345816
> 
> 
> Donna Karan 2 piece $39 each from $1k each
> View attachment 3345814
> 
> 
> Veda Jacket $70 from $890 (a&r)
> View attachment 3345813
> 
> 
> Ashish skirt $39 from $1300
> View attachment 3345812
> 
> 
> Haider Ackerman Sweater $39 from $2k
> View attachment 3345811
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $150 from $1200
> View attachment 3345809
> 
> 
> Phillip Lim dress $59 from $750. May return.
> View attachment 3345810
> 
> 
> There were some other awesome deals I passed up but I'm trying to leave room for CTR later this month.




Was the helmut Lang leather?


----------



## dhfwu

RackFanatic said:


> Markdowns are def happening right now. Last night I scooped up a Theory top (orig $295)& these Current/Elliott distressed leather patch jeans (orig$278) for a song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347816
> View attachment 3347817
> View attachment 3347818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prices took away the sting of the new policies. Lol.


Thanks for the heads up! I went online and scored a few Vince tops at great prices. Congrats on your finds!


----------



## RackFanatic

dhfwu said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I went online and scored a few Vince tops at great prices. Congrats on your finds!




NP, it's my pleasure to help a fellow TPF'er! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## SEWDimples

hellokimmiee said:


> Found some great deals today:
> 
> Helmut Lang Jacket $49 from $1390
> View attachment 3345817
> 
> 
> Red Valentino $200 from $1300
> View attachment 3345816
> 
> 
> Donna Karan 2 piece $39 each from $1k each
> View attachment 3345814
> 
> 
> Veda Jacket $70 from $890 (a&r)
> View attachment 3345813
> 
> 
> Ashish skirt $39 from $1300
> View attachment 3345812
> 
> 
> Haider Ackerman Sweater $39 from $2k
> View attachment 3345811
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $150 from $1200
> View attachment 3345809
> 
> 
> Phillip Lim dress $59 from $750. May return.
> View attachment 3345810
> 
> 
> There were some other awesome deals I passed up but I'm trying to leave room for CTR later this month.



Congrats! Awesome Deals. I love the Helmut Lang jacket and Donna Karan 2 piece.


----------



## hellokimmiee

sparksfly said:


> Was the helmut Lang leather?




Yes


----------



## vornado

Bought a Stella McCartney sweater today, $985->$130, agl flat $46, big cities' NR really have good stuff! Saw its of prada, jimmy choo shoes,but I didn't see any louboutins or valentinos! I will check another NR and last call tomorrow, wish me good luck![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Gr2406

Found this beauty today ... Always wanted a longchamp leather tote [emoji7]


----------



## olalahia

Gr2406 said:


> View attachment 3348507
> View attachment 3348508
> View attachment 3348509
> 
> 
> Found this beauty today ... Always wanted a longchamp leather tote [emoji7]




Love it!!! Congrats!


----------



## mcpro

Found great deal yesterday


----------



## itsmree

mcpro said:


> Found great deal yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3348763
> View attachment 3348764
> View attachment 3348766
> View attachment 3348767


omg - super congrats


----------



## mcpro

Thank you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mcpro said:


> Found great deal yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3348763
> View attachment 3348764
> View attachment 3348766
> View attachment 3348767


 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

mcpro said:


> Found great deal yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3348763
> View attachment 3348764
> View attachment 3348766
> View attachment 3348767



I love these


----------



## Sweetyqbk

mcpro said:


> Found great deal yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3348763
> View attachment 3348764
> View attachment 3348766
> View attachment 3348767




That's amazing. They don't look worn at all!


----------



## mcpro

Sweetyqbk said:


> That's amazing. They don't look worn at all!



even the leather part still brand new no signs of wear. and studs are shiny no scuff or scratches.. thank you


----------



## Michelle1x

Apparently there is a new last chance going in to Chicago.  I heard some of the SAs at my Rack talking about it, and I see it was mentioned on the last chance thread here.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Michelle1x said:


> Apparently there is a new last chance going in to Chicago.  I heard some of the SAs at my Rack talking about it, and I see it was mentioned on the last chance thread here.




I know somewhere on the Nordstrom website there is a post about a new rack opening in Rosemont where all the other outlets are. It's opening this summer. I wonder if that's it? Did they mention location? I'm so excited!


----------



## Shopmore

hellokimmiee said:


> I know somewhere on the Nordstrom website there is a post about a new rack opening in Rosemont where all the other outlets are. It's opening this summer. I wonder if that's it? Did they mention location? I'm so excited!




It is going to be at the Fashion outlets right above the Saks off Fifth.  I'm pretty excited too!


----------



## monksmom

mcpro said:


> Found great deal yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3348763
> View attachment 3348764
> View attachment 3348766
> View attachment 3348767



Great score, the Valentino's espadrilles are super cute!:


----------



## meowmix318

Spotted at Northbrook location. Saw plenty of Charlotte Olympia heels.


----------



## chizan8384

meowmix318 said:


> Spotted at Northbrook location. Saw plenty of Charlotte Olympia heels.




Any sz 6.5 for charlotte olympia ? TIA


----------



## meowmix318

chizan8384 said:


> Any sz 6.5 for charlotte olympia ? TIA



I'm sorry but I only looked through the 9.5-10 size


----------



## Luv n bags

Found these beautiful Jimmy Choos for $149.  I believe the regular price was $795 or there abouts.


----------



## My3boyscde

tigertrixie said:


> Found these beautiful Jimmy Choos for $149.  I believe the regular price was $795 or there abouts.
> View attachment 3351088
> View attachment 3351090



Gorgeous and great find! You have tiny feet! &#128522;


----------



## Michelle1x

hellokimmiee said:


> I know somewhere on the Nordstrom website there is a post about a new rack opening in Rosemont where all the other outlets are. It's opening this summer. I wonder if that's it? Did they mention location? I'm so excited!



I sometimes read the last chance thread here - because I've always wanted to go there.

But based on what I see, it is actually easier to find a gem in the regular Nordstrom rack at this point.

I bought an Eileen Fisher lycra tee shirt a while back for $8 (which is a steal for those).  When I got home I could tell from the underarms that it had been washed and worn at least a few times, despite having a tag attached.  I returned it, and explained to the Rack SA that it had been worn.  I thought they'd send it to LC, but they put it back out on the floor!

Another time I bought a Donna Karan gown (posted here) for $49- it was ripped and torn all over in the seams.  Someone about 2 sizes too large for it had bought it, wore it multiple times, and returned it.  I bought it without trying it on and noticed and returned.  In that case they sent it to LC.

These weren't great deals.   You can get worn clothes at Thredup or Buffalo Exchange.  I think the good stuff gets sold at the Rack.

I'd still love to see some pictures when it opens!  Probably a zoo at least the first few weeks.


----------



## bagshoemisses

A lil off topic so I apologize in advance. I tried on a pair of Vince leather espadrilles at the rack and they were very comfortable. Can one of you lovely ladies tell me if the Chanel espadrilles are just as comfortable if not more? TIA


----------



## mharri20

Michelle1x said:


> I sometimes read the last chance thread here - because I've always wanted to go there.
> 
> But based on what I see, it is actually easier to find a gem in the regular Nordstrom rack at this point.
> 
> I bought an Eileen Fisher lycra tee shirt a while back for $8 (which is a steal for those).  When I got home I could tell from the underarms that it had been washed and worn at least a few times, despite having a tag attached.  I returned it, and explained to the Rack SA that it had been worn.  I thought they'd send it to LC, but they put it back out on the floor!
> 
> Another time I bought a Donna Karan gown (posted here) for $49- it was ripped and torn all over in the seams.  Someone about 2 sizes too large for it had bought it, wore it multiple times, and returned it.  I bought it without trying it on and noticed and returned.  In that case they sent it to LC.
> 
> These weren't great deals.   You can get worn clothes at Thredup or Buffalo Exchange.  I think the good stuff gets sold at the Rack.
> 
> I'd still love to see some pictures when it opens!  Probably a zoo at least the first few weeks.



Is that Chicago location going to be another Last Chance? It only talks about it being another Nordstrom Rack...


----------



## meowmix318

Spotted at the Sheffield location in Chicago today


----------



## Michelle1x

mharri20 said:


> Is that Chicago location going to be another Last Chance? It only talks about it being another Nordstrom Rack...



Supposedly the second Last Chance location... somewhere in Chicago- not sure if it is the specific location you are referring to though....


----------



## mharri20

Michelle1x said:


> Supposedly the second Last Chance location... somewhere in Chicago- not sure if it is the specific location you are referring to though....



Yea, I've heard it's going to be somewhere in Chicago too. I found it weird that you can view where all of teh NR stores are opening on the website, but it doesn't say anything about a LC opening. I am going to be in Chicago in July and want to go shopping if one is open lol!


----------



## pinkfeet

Last chance will open in Illinois in October. It will be in the suburbs not the city.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

OMG another one?! I wish they'd bring one to the East Coast...



pinkfeet said:


> Last chance will open in Illinois in October. It will be in the suburbs not the city.


----------



## pinkfeet

shoppinggalnyc said:


> OMG another one?! I wish they'd bring one to the East Coast...



Not a Rack but Last Chance, there is only one currently in AZ. This will be the second one the company has when it opens.


----------



## chizan8384

Spotted Nicholas Kirkwood sz 37.5 








Alexander Mcqueen sz 7.5C





Pm me for location


----------



## hellokimmiee

pinkfeet said:


> Last chance will open in Illinois in October. It will be in the suburbs not the city.




Omg! Yes yes yes!


----------



## kklump26

neverandever said:


> In addition to the $7 Paul Green sandals, I found a penny bracelet at my other Rack.
> 
> View attachment 2817904
> 
> 
> Also these, still at the store (Baldwin Commons):
> 
> View attachment 2817905
> 
> View attachment 2817906
> 
> 
> The manager freaked me out...she came up to me and asked "Can I help you find something?" When I gave her a confused look she was like "You were in here yesterday...thanks for shopping with us!" Think the cashier told her about my four penny items yesterday


love those shoes!!!!


----------



## ozmodiar

pinkfeet said:


> Last chance will open in Illinois in October. It will be in the suburbs not the city.



I looked at the Nordstrom site and there are two Racks scheduled to open in October in Illinois, the one in Rosemont and then one in Algonquin. Last Chance must be one of these two?


----------



## Pao9

mharri20 said:


> Yea, I've heard it's going to be somewhere in Chicago too. I found it weird that you can view where all of teh NR stores are opening on the website, but it doesn't say anything about a LC opening. I am going to be in Chicago in July and want to go shopping if one is open lol!




Mharri have you been back to Phoenix? I heard the store is horrible now! When I was in Phoenix 2 years ago they told me about the Chicago store! I wonder why it's taking so long!!!!


----------



## mharri20

Pao9 said:


> Mharri have you been back to Phoenix? I heard the store is horrible now! When I was in Phoenix 2 years ago they told me about the Chicago store! I wonder why it's taking so long!!!!



I went back at the beginning of last year, and it was already getting more expensive, but now it's even worse. Unless they miss mark an item, most of the clothing is more expensive than the rack is now, and it's damaged and final sale of course. The only thing anyone buys there anymore is shoes and bags, so all of the resellers get there first and it's a complete madhouse. Most of them have inside info already, so they know where the high end items are. IMO, it's not worth a separate trip anymore like it used to be, but I will stop by next time I'm in PHX.

I've been hearing about the Chicago thing for years as well, which is why I was curious if anyone knew where it was going to be at.


----------



## Pao9

mharri20 said:


> I went back at the beginning of last year, and it was already getting more expensive, but now it's even worse. Unless they miss mark an item, most of the clothing is more expensive than the rack is now, and it's damaged and final sale of course. The only thing anyone buys there anymore is shoes and bags, so all of the resellers get there first and it's a complete madhouse. Most of them have inside info already, so they know where the high end items are. IMO, it's not worth a separate trip anymore like it used to be, but I will stop by next time I'm in PHX.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been hearing about the Chicago thing for years as well, which is why I was curious if anyone knew where it was going to be at.




That's horrible! Last time I was there I saw a gang of resellers working together. Like 15 people! Don't know how they make enough money to distribute it amongst each other! They didn't have carts either. I guess they all get the one item they need and go to the cashier. They hand around all day. I know cause I would leave an go to lunch and then come back. It's crazy! What hurts is that the merchandise is not bad when it comes out but it's destroyed by the people there and the way they have the store set up! I loved my shopping trips! Even got my wedding dress there! So sad......


----------



## mharri20

Pao9 said:


> That's horrible! Last time I was there I saw a gang of resellers working together. Like 15 people! Don't know how they make enough money to distribute it amongst each other! They didn't have carts either. I guess they all get the one item they need and go to the cashier. They hand around all day. I know cause I would leave an go to lunch and then come back. It's crazy! What hurts is that the merchandise is not bad when it comes out but it's destroyed by the people there and the way they have the store set up! I loved my shopping trips! Even got my wedding dress there! So sad......



Yes, they tend to do that and it drives me nuts! They have always done that though, but now it's more obvious and they have to shop more to make up the margin loss from before since the prices are higher. Very sad indeed. It used to be a great place for deals even if items had imperfections, but now it's better to shop at the Rack!


----------



## mvalrie

I managed to score some decent deals at the Rack...
Found another penny score - TopShop Unique metallic dress 
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/92/9d/f4/929df424faab5dc0e6fe29d12706ba78.jpg

Also got this Love Moschino for $60 
https://cdnd.lystit.com/200/250/tr/...-graphic-trim-product-3-705360896-normal.jpeg

a couple silk Vince tops for $29.99 each 

Missoni silk top - $59 
Rebecca Minkoff coat - $49 
https://cdna.lystit.com/photos/d9ff...at-product-1-24282053-0-472674302-normal.jpeg 

and a few other miscellaneous pieces


----------



## yakusoku.af

Finally figured out why I couldn't post attachments. Apparently I was at my limit and I had to delete a bunch of old ones. 
Spotted at Honolulu NR today


----------



## Michelle1x

yakusoku.af said:


> Finally figured out why I couldn't post attachments. Apparently I was at my limit and I had to delete a bunch of old ones.
> Spotted at Honolulu NR today
> View attachment 3352978
> 
> View attachment 3352979
> 
> View attachment 3352980
> 
> View attachment 3352981
> 
> View attachment 3352982
> 
> View attachment 3352983
> 
> View attachment 3352984




Love those Vans!!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Available at Perimeter


----------



## meowmix318

yakusoku.af said:


> Finally figured out why I couldn't post attachments. Apparently I was at my limit and I had to delete a bunch of old ones.
> Spotted at Honolulu NR today
> View attachment 3352978
> 
> View attachment 3352979
> 
> View attachment 3352980
> 
> View attachment 3352981
> 
> View attachment 3352982
> 
> View attachment 3352983
> 
> View attachment 3352984



I had no idea Vans had an Alice in wonderland shoe


----------



## krisvoys

yakusoku.af said:


> Finally figured out why I couldn't post attachments. Apparently I was at my limit and I had to delete a bunch of old ones.
> Spotted at Honolulu NR today
> View attachment 3352978
> 
> View attachment 3352979
> 
> View attachment 3352980
> 
> View attachment 3352981
> 
> View attachment 3352982
> 
> View attachment 3352983
> 
> View attachment 3352984



I have been dying to get my daughter a pair of those Alice in wonderland vans! If anyone happens to see them in a toddler size please post!!


----------



## bankygirl

Saw a Rockstud tote in a beige color (sorry, no pics because my phone was acting up) with original tags for $1600 and some change. Expensive, but I figured I'd post in case anyone is looking for one.
Looked like this one https://a.1stdibscdn.com/archivesE/upload/v_204/02_15/dsc_5787/DSC_5787_l.jpeg but a bit lighter and more yellowish. Or maybe it looked like this one, https://cdnb.lystit.com/photos/e559...te-product-1-18580644-1-235984861-normal.jpeg I can't remember! I'll take pics if I find it next time I go, but if you're interested, pm me for location.


----------



## buyingpig

bankygirl said:


> Saw a Rockstud tote in a beige color (sorry, no pics because my phone was acting up) with original tags for $1600 and some change. Expensive, but I figured I'd post in case anyone is looking for one.
> Looked like this one https://a.1stdibscdn.com/archivesE/upload/v_204/02_15/dsc_5787/DSC_5787_l.jpeg but a bit lighter and more yellowish. Or maybe it looked like this one, https://cdnb.lystit.com/photos/e559...te-product-1-18580644-1-235984861-normal.jpeg I can't remember! I'll take pics if I find it next time I go, but if you're interested, pm me for location.


Pmed you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lzamare

yakusoku.af said:


> Finally figured out why I couldn't post attachments. Apparently I was at my limit and I had to delete a bunch of old ones.
> Spotted at Honolulu NR today
> View attachment 3352978
> 
> View attachment 3352979
> 
> View attachment 3352980
> 
> View attachment 3352981
> 
> View attachment 3352982
> 
> View attachment 3352983
> 
> View attachment 3352984




They have an entire wall full at Beverly Connection


----------



## vt2159

Lzamare said:


> They have an entire wall full at Beverly Connection


What does the Beverly Connection have an entire wall full of?  I am hoping you say Disney Vans


----------



## Pao9

mvalrie said:


> I managed to score some decent deals at the Rack...
> Found another penny score - TopShop Unique metallic dress
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/92/9d/f4/929df424faab5dc0e6fe29d12706ba78.jpg
> 
> Also got this Love Moschino for $60
> https://cdnd.lystit.com/200/250/tr/...-graphic-trim-product-3-705360896-normal.jpeg
> 
> a couple silk Vince tops for $29.99 each
> 
> Missoni silk top - $59
> Rebecca Minkoff coat - $49
> https://cdna.lystit.com/photos/d9ff...at-product-1-24282053-0-472674302-normal.jpeg
> 
> and a few other miscellaneous pieces




Love that coat!!!! How chic!


----------



## bakeacookie

Found this Ted Baker skirt for $50, orig $295ish


----------



## buyingpig

bakeacookie said:


> Found this Ted Baker skirt for $50, orig $295ish
> View attachment 3353583


Cute! I love picking up Ted Baker pieces at NR.


----------



## mranda

ozmodiar said:


> I looked at the Nordstrom site and there are two Racks scheduled to open in October in Illinois, the one in Rosemont and then one in Algonquin. Last Chance must be one of these two?



Fingers crossed for Rosemont... It's only about 30 mins from me!


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> Found this Ted Baker skirt for $50, orig $295ish
> View attachment 3353583



Beautiful. I love Ted Baker clothing (but some of their stuff does make me wonder)


----------



## hellokimmiee

mranda said:


> Fingers crossed for Rosemont... It's only about 30 mins from me!




I'm going back and forth on locale. Rosemont isn't far from me either but there are so many resellers who shop there though it'd probably be better off in Algonquin.


----------



## buyingpig

hellokimmiee said:


> I'm going back and forth on locale. Rosemont isn't far from me either but there are so many resellers who shop there though it'd probably be better off in Algonquin.


Lol! If there's a last chance anywhere, there will be resellers swarming the location from miles away regardless. I don't think the Last Chance will be in Rosemont though. Rosemont is more of a "high end" tourist spot nowadays, lol.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

bakeacookie said:


> Found this Ted Baker skirt for $50, orig $295ish
> View attachment 3353583




Cute skirt!


----------



## hellokimmiee

buyingpig said:


> Lol! If there's a last chance anywhere, there will be resellers swarming the location from miles away regardless. I don't think the Last Chance will be in Rosemont though. Rosemont is more of a "high end" tourist spot nowadays, lol.




You're definitely right but at least if it's in Algonquin some resellers will have to choose between going to Rosemont or going to Algonquin Commons as their first stop of the day. Last time I checked, Algonquin has 0 high end stores. Rosemont has plenty and they can have amazing sales. If it's in Rosemont, it would just make things way too easy for these people.


----------



## buyingpig

Anyone living in the St Louis area can recommend a good rack to go to? Visiting this weekend, wonder if it's worth it to hit th racks there!


----------



## buyingpig

hellokimmiee said:


> You're definitely right but at least if it's in Algonquin some resellers will have to choose between going to Rosemont or going to Algonquin Commons as their first stop of the day. Last time I checked, Algonquin has 0 high end stores. Rosemont has plenty and they can have amazing sales. If it's in Rosemont, it would just make things way too easy for these people.


I've never been to Algonquin, but I will definite make some visit if they build a Last Chance there [emoji14]


----------



## Vu1994

Am I the only guy on this forum? lol but I found a pair of ferragamo in my size for my graduation ceremony! And valentino studs for 250!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Vu1994 said:


> Am I the only guy on this forum? lol but I found a pair of ferragamo in my size for my graduation ceremony! And valentino studs for 250!




Dming you


----------



## joanah

Vu1994 said:


> Am I the only guy on this forum? lol but I found a pair of ferragamo in my size for my graduation ceremony! And valentino studs for 250!


Those rock studs are my dream shoes!


----------



## lms910

Valentino Burberry and McQueen. Valentino was red tag 1139..cant remember the other two!


----------



## JNH14

Vu1994 said:


> Am I the only guy on this forum? lol but I found a pair of ferragamo in my size for my graduation ceremony! And valentino studs for 250!




What size were the women's pair of Rockstuds?


----------



## vornado

found the SW pumps 38.5 for $120, 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Pm for location if interested


----------



## Michelle1x

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3354412
> View attachment 3354413
> View attachment 3354415
> 
> 
> Valentino Burberry and McQueen. Valentino was red tag 1139..cant remember the other two!



That Valentino would be good if you could PA for CTR, which starts next Friday if the stores still allow it.  My receipts in the SF bay area still include a 7 day price adjustment text and I haven't seen any of those signs about no PA.  

Rack bags are definitely more expensive than they used to be.


----------



## aga5

Found my uncicorn.  Have been searching forever for Valentinos and here they were for $259


----------



## joanah

aga5 said:


> Found my uncicorn.  Have been searching forever for Valentinos and here they were for $259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354531


Wow they are go gorgeous! I hope i can find a pair like those soon


----------



## bagshoemisses

aga5 said:


> Found my uncicorn.  Have been searching forever for Valentinos and here they were for $259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354531




Enjoy! Can I ask what size they are?


----------



## aga5

joanah said:


> Wow they are go gorgeous! I hope i can find a pair like those soon




They are size 40, i wear size 39/39.5 but for this price I will decibels make them work [emoji6][emoji16][emoji23]


----------



## aga5

joanah said:


> Wow they are go gorgeous! I hope i can find a pair like those soon




Best of luck, I have been hunting for over a year[emoji16]


----------



## babycinnamon

aga5 said:


> Found my uncicorn.  Have been searching forever for Valentinos and here they were for $259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354531




Amazing!! You are SO lucky!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

aga5 said:


> Found my uncicorn.  Have been searching forever for Valentinos and here they were for $259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354531




Super Jealous it's my size.. Enjoy [emoji51]


----------



## shoplavalle

Vu1994 said:


> Am I the only guy on this forum? lol but I found a pair of ferragamo in my size for my graduation ceremony! And valentino studs for 250!



May i ask what size are these?? Are they still available?


----------



## itsmree

aga5 said:


> They are size 40, i wear size 39/39.5 but for this price I will decibels make them work [emoji6][emoji16][emoji23]


omg - that is my size. surely there is another unicorn out there somewhere


----------



## aga5

itsmree said:


> omg - that is my size. surely there is another unicorn out there somewhere




&#129412;. Best of luck


----------



## krissa

Dying at all the Rockstuds in here! Gorgeous. Those flats are everything. [emoji7]


----------



## intrigue

PM for location.
I believe it's the Medium. Shoulder strap included. No dustbag.


----------



## Jen123

I have been wanting black rag and bone booties for a while and behold I found 2 today for $160 and $120!! I am thrilled!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jen123 said:


> I have been wanting black rag and bone booties for a while and behold I found 2 today for $160 and $120!! I am thrilled!
> 
> View attachment 3355329




Great find!!


----------



## Jen123

HeartMyMJs said:


> Great find!!




Thank you! I went to return stuff and of course found them when I was least expecting it


----------



## cmm62

Medium PS1. Tweed and calf leather, in perfect condition and has dust bag. Red tagged to $381.25. I'll be here for about another hour. PM for location. Please excuse the massive baby bump in the modeling shot [emoji85]


----------



## hellokimmiee

cmm62 said:


> Medium PS1. Tweed and calf leather, in perfect condition and has dust bag. Red tagged to $381.25. I'll be here for about another hour. PM for location. Please excuse the massive baby bump in the modeling shot [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3355501
> 
> View attachment 3355502




Pm'd u


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu NR 











I love frenchies and I spotted these in Kids shoes! I wish they had bigger sizes lol


----------



## meowmix318

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu NR
> View attachment 3355533
> 
> View attachment 3355534
> 
> View attachment 3355536
> 
> View attachment 3355537
> 
> View attachment 3355538
> 
> 
> I love frenchies and I spotted these in Kids shoes! I wish they had bigger sizes lol
> View attachment 3355539
> 
> View attachment 3355540



Those shoes r cute


----------



## mharri20

aga5 said:


> They are size 40, i wear size 39/39.5 but for this price I will decibels make them work [emoji6][emoji16][emoji23]



I have these and mine were a bit big as well (when we want bargains, we make them work right?!) - add a gel heel pad in the back (not a fabric-covered one) and they will work great! Congrats on the score!


----------



## daisygrl

Saw this. Thought someone might be interested.


----------



## smalls

I've seen a lot of great deals on dvf dresses posted before but have never found any myself.  Today I was in luck.  I found this black dress that retailed for $598 for about $68.99 and the print dress that retailed for $398 for about $58.


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> I've seen a lot of great deals on dvf dresses posted before but have never found any myself.  Today I was in luck.  I found this black dress that retailed for $598 for about $68.99 and the print dress that retailed for $398 for about $58.



Here is the print dress.


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> I've seen a lot of great deals on dvf dresses posted before but have never found any myself.  Today I was in luck.  I found this black dress that retailed for $598 for about $68.99 and the print dress that retailed for $398 for about $58.



I also saw this in a size 10 for $77.92 but it's not my size.


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone noticed an increase in damaged products still on the racks? 

I went to 3 different racks and found great prices, only to see severe damage on the items. Beading torn out of a dress, but tagged $50. A $5 NYDJ top only to see the collar ripped from the body of the blouse. $10 jeans but the zipper broken and crotch ripped, or the button missing. 

Bags with broken strap or missing parts, lace ripped from undergarments, clearly worn sole shoes. 

Most of the damaged goods were found at Metro Point, which was an absolute mess, clothing on floors, bins of tangled clearance stuff.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone noticed an increase in damaged products still on the racks?
> 
> I went to 3 different racks and found great prices, only to see severe damage on the items. Beading torn out of a dress, but tagged $50. A $5 NYDJ top only to see the collar ripped from the body of the blouse. $10 jeans but the zipper broken and crotch ripped, or the button missing.
> 
> Bags with broken strap or missing parts, lace ripped from undergarments, clearly worn sole shoes.
> 
> Most of the damaged goods were found at Metro Point, which was an absolute mess, clothing on floors, bins of tangled clearance stuff.


Paige jeans that have wrinkly strips of broken spandex (which probably does not happen just because they were tried on) still tagged almost $50. They seem to be taking longer to mark things down and/or not mark them down at all.


----------



## Jen123

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone noticed an increase in damaged products still on the racks?
> 
> I went to 3 different racks and found great prices, only to see severe damage on the items. Beading torn out of a dress, but tagged $50. A $5 NYDJ top only to see the collar ripped from the body of the blouse. $10 jeans but the zipper broken and crotch ripped, or the button missing.
> 
> Bags with broken strap or missing parts, lace ripped from undergarments, clearly worn sole shoes.
> 
> Most of the damaged goods were found at Metro Point, which was an absolute mess, clothing on floors, bins of tangled clearance stuff.




Yes and it reminds me of tj maxx [emoji29]


----------



## Belen.E

Found an Amethyst large Longchamp LePliage for $90 today! Not the deal of the century but I was going to pay FP for one soon so a sale is always nice!


----------



## valval92

does anyone know a good nordstorm rack location in San Deigo and Los Angeles ? 
I'm looking for any CL heels or Valentino


----------



## KayuuKathey

So sad, i cant find any proenza at my local. pure marc jacobs, rebecca mink, dooney, and liebskind


----------



## itsmree

valval92 said:


> does anyone know a good nordstorm rack location in San Deigo and Los Angeles ?
> I'm looking for any CL heels or Valentino


mee too, but good luck - those are far and few in between. and when they do arrive, the staff or resellers snatch them up.


----------



## pinkfeet

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Paige jeans that have wrinkly strips of broken spandex (which probably does not happen just because they were tried on) still tagged almost $50. They seem to be taking longer to mark things down and/or not mark them down at all.



The outlet version of my Paiges do this all the time. I only buy jeans that are full line transfers -- the denim is inferior imho to get a small discount. Id rather have ones that last, look good. I'll  pay more and have less quantity. 

I try to get them at the Rack when they come in or just get the ones I want on first or even second mark down at the regular store.


----------



## AnnaFreud

pinkfeet said:


> The outlet version of my Paiges do this all the time. I only buy jeans that are full line transfers -- the denim is inferior imho to get a small discount. Id rather have ones that last, look good. I'll  pay more and have less quantity.
> 
> 
> 
> I try to get them at the Rack when they come in or just get the ones I want on first or even second mark down at the regular store.




You're so right about the outlet Paige. I hate the wrinkling when the spandex breaks.


----------



## chizan8384

Best deal ever !!


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone seen kids Burberry at their rack? My cousins are both pregnant and I'd love to get them something for their baby shower.


----------



## AnnaFreud

sparksfly said:


> Anyone seen kids Burberry at their rack? My cousins are both pregnant and I'd love to get them something for their baby shower.




Saw a pair of tennis shoes at Marina Pacifica yesterday.


----------



## sparksfly

AnnaFreud said:


> Saw a pair of tennis shoes at Marina Pacifica yesterday.




Thanks! Were they infant sized? I was hoping for something along those lines. How much were they?

I remember awhile back everyone got those Burberry infant booties.


----------



## ochie

Jen123 said:


> I have been wanting black rag and bone booties for a while and behold I found 2 today for $160 and $120!! I am thrilled!
> 
> View attachment 3355329




Congrats!! I've been looking for black rag and bones too! Can I get the upc please.


----------



## sparksfly

AnnaFreud said:


> Saw a pair of tennis shoes at Marina Pacifica yesterday.




Thanks! Were they infant sized? I was hoping for something along those lines. How much were they?

I remember awhile back everyone got those Burberry infant booties.


----------



## yakusoku.af

sparksfly said:


> Anyone seen kids Burberry at their rack? My cousins are both pregnant and I'd love to get them something for their baby shower.




They usually have something at Honolulu NR. I'll check when I go on Wednesday. They had an infant bib and hat set for awhile, not sure if it's still there. And I saw some Burberry kids clothes a few weeks ago.


----------



## krissa

WP city center get is in sometimes but it goes fast. I would be careful though, I got my friend Burberry and her baby is really big. I don't even think he will fit into it and it's too late to return lol. He's 7 weeks and like 13lbs already.


----------



## afsweet

sparksfly said:


> Anyone seen kids Burberry at their rack? My cousins are both pregnant and I'd love to get them something for their baby shower.


 
never seen burberry for kids at NR but I've seen a lot of awesome items at Neiman Marcus Last Call- sets of baby items as well as clothes and shoes for toddlers and older kids.


----------



## sparksfly

stephc005 said:


> never seen burberry for kids at NR but I've seen a lot of awesome items at Neiman Marcus Last Call- sets of baby items as well as clothes and shoes for toddlers and older kids.




Thanks! Any idea the prices?


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> WP city center get is in sometimes but it goes fast. I would be careful though, I got my friend Burberry and her baby is really big. I don't even think he will fit into it and it's too late to return lol. He's 7 weeks and like 13lbs already.




Thanks! I was thinking more like 3-6 month size not newborn. 

I'd have to make sure I was able to get two Burberry items because they're doing a joint shower and I can't get it for one and not the other.


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> Thanks! I was thinking more like 3-6 month size not newborn.
> 
> I'd have to make sure I was able to get two Burberry items because they're doing a joint shower and I can't get it for one and not the other.





I brought 6 months and it doesn't look like that's going to work.


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> I brought 6 months and it doesn't look like that's going to work.




Hm guess it runs small. I'll look for 6-12 months then. Thanks!


----------



## afsweet

sparksfly said:


> Thanks! Any idea the prices?


 
no, sorry. I just remember they had a lot of cute items and a surprisingly good selection. I bought a gift set for my nephew.


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> Hm guess it runs small. I'll look for 6-12 months then. Thanks!



Lol. I don't think it runs large per se, you just can't anticipate how big a baby may get.


----------



## hellokimmiee

So I just found some Prada shoes for a penny at the Oakbrook store and they are refusing to sell it to me. I spoke with everyone possible at this point except corporate and the answer was no. It just so happens that an SA I was friendly with just got promoted to this store and he told me he really wanted to help me but apparently they just got an email last week saying they're policy changed & not to sell any more penny items no matter what.


----------



## krissa

hellokimmiee said:


> So I just found some Prada shoes for a penny at the Oakbrook store and they are refusing to sell it to me. I spoke with everyone possible at this point except corporate and the answer was no. It just so happens that an SA I was friendly with just got promoted to this store and he told me he really wanted to help me but apparently they just got an email last week saying they're policy changed & not to sell any more penny items no matter what.





Were they marked a penny or they rang up that price? Either way they should have honored it, but I'm not sure of any new policies.


----------



## bagshoemisses

hellokimmiee said:


> So I just found some Prada shoes for a penny at the Oakbrook store and they are refusing to sell it to me. I spoke with everyone possible at this point except corporate and the answer was no. It just so happens that an SA I was friendly with just got promoted to this store and he told me he really wanted to help me but apparently they just got an email last week saying they're policy changed & not to sell any more penny items no matter what.




I hope you were able to purchase them. If they are on the floor they have to sell them to you. Period!


----------



## hellokimmiee

krissa said:


> Were they marked a penny or they rang up that price? Either way they should have honored it, but I'm not sure of any new policies.




They weren't marked, they rang up a penny. I know it's a last minute return because I've seen it before on my shopping travels. At first they told me it was the wrong tag but someone wrote with a marker the department number and price on the bottom of the shoe and it matches -_- I showed them this and a photo I had taken in feb of the same shoe at the same price ( it's how I remember what I'm interested in ) & they still said no. 

They kept saying the policy just changed and they can't honor the penny finds anymore.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That's BS - I just got several bags of penny shoes yesterday. 



hellokimmiee said:


> So I just found some Prada shoes for a penny at the Oakbrook store and they are refusing to sell it to me. I spoke with everyone possible at this point except corporate and the answer was no. It just so happens that an SA I was friendly with just got promoted to this store and he told me he really wanted to help me but apparently they just got an email last week saying they're policy changed & not to sell any more penny items no matter what.


----------



## hellokimmiee

bagshoemisses said:


> I hope you were able to purchase them. If they are on the floor they have to sell them to you. Period!




No [emoji35] I called corporate but they won't pick up [emoji29] if it's a new policy whatever but I think they're full of it.


----------



## hellokimmiee

shoppinggalnyc said:


> That's BS - I just got several bags of penny shoes yesterday.




Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## Bagisa

sparksfly said:


> Hm guess it runs small. I'll look for 6-12 months then. Thanks!




Yes, Burberry baby runs an entire size smaller in my experience.


----------



## sparksfly

krissa said:


> Lol. I don't think it runs large per se, you just can't anticipate how big a baby may get.




That is true. But either way if I buy 6-12 it will get worn at some point.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Well I won't be visiting the oakbrook location any time soon. I made such a scene there &#128580; lol but I really wanted those penny shoes. One of the SA's tried to snatch the shoes away from me and I was like excuse me these are staying with me until we get this issue resolved. She rolled her eyes at me and scoffed. I really wish I got her name so I could complain about her.

The whole situation was awful. They accused me of tag switching and tried to put a new tag on the item but I wouldn't let them. They must of thought I was crazy but I just knew they were full of it.

I had left a message with the corporate district manager and now an hour later she finally spoke to the store manager and they're honoring it. 

The manager tried to say they were accommodating me because I have purchased penny items from them before but this was the last time. 

Sure, whatever. I called another store in IL as well to see if they had heard of this email. Of course not. Penny policy is the same. 

I think Oakbrook people just aren't doing their job and are letting too many penny items slip through the cracks so the store is refusing to sell them to cover their asses. 

Lol when I finally got the shoes I felt like flicking every who gave me an attitude off and being like hah but I didn't &#128579;

& now after all this drama here are my $800 Prada shoes I got for a penny


----------



## Michelle1x

Sorry for the quality of these photos, I was running out the door and not even looking at the picture.  At any rate, these are 2 burberry bags- the brown one is a drawstring top for $469.97 - I believe it is the "medium crush" you can look it up, and the red one is $499.


----------



## Michelle1x

Here are some various shoes.  The rag and bone is a sort of distressed gunmetal, so not the typical R&B black booties I have seen.  The Lanvin is a gold metallic.

edit- I am using these "picture collages" because PF only allows 4 pictures per post.  Each group of 4 pics is for that shoe.  If I only took 3 pics for that shoe then it duplicates one of the pictures.


----------



## Michelle1x

Prada boots (purple), prada grey pumps and Manolos.  The Manolos are a size 40 and Nordstrom has them marked at 9.5 but my experience is these run *really small* plus they are a sandal so I would say these are an 8 or 8.5.


----------



## Michelle1x

Burberry Leopard print pumps (very high skinny heel), and Aexander Wang woven pumps.  These are white tag whereas most of the others are red tag.  Blue tags seem to be gone from my racks.


----------



## Michelle1x

Frye lace up boots and aquatalia.


----------



## bankygirl

Saw a Balenciaga dress, size 40 at around $68 down from $1600. It's marked $240 but I had it price checked. I don't know how to post pics but this is it https://cdnb.lystit.com/photos/1ac1...e-dress-white-product-0-961151907-normal.jpeg
PM me for location.


----------



## viba424

Found some Jimmy Choo black patent flats in my size for $189


----------



## Michelle1x

Burberry bags are taken, thanks all!


----------



## krissa

Michelle1x said:


> Prada boots (purple), prada grey pumps and Manolos.  The Manolos are a size 40 and Nordstrom has them marked at 9.5 but my experience is these run *really small* plus they are a sandal so I would say these are an 8 or 8.5.





I have these Pradas and I love them! They're a size too big, so I need to get insoles, lol.


----------



## Birkinbaby06

Hi ! I've been browsing this blog for awhile now reading everybody's cool finds . And I've decided I would post my cool little find today since I've been looking for the Rockstud Valentinos for the longest in my size and well here are those beauties I found today !


----------



## ashlie

Birkinbaby06 said:


> Hi ! I've been browsing this blog for awhile now reading everybody's cool finds . And I've decided I would post my cool little find today since I've been looking for the Rockstud Valentinos for the longest in my size and well here are those beauties I found today !




Those are beautiful!! I can never find anything good. So jealous!!  Enjoy them


----------



## Birkinbaby06

Thanks so much ! I've been looking all over the place for them


----------



## natalia0128

Birkinbaby06 said:


> Hi ! I've been browsing this blog for awhile now reading everybody's cool finds . And I've decided I would post my cool little find today since I've been looking for the Rockstud Valentinos for the longest in my size and well here are those beauties I found today !



Wow, still full price in the website 
 Can i ask how much did you get it for? I saw someone mentioned online they have 40-50% of on Valentino rockstud. Thanks


----------



## vornado

hellokimmiee said:


> Well I won't be visiting the oakbrook location any time soon. I made such a scene there &#128580; lol but I really wanted those penny shoes. One of the SA's tried to snatch the shoes away from me and I was like excuse me these are staying with me until we get this issue resolved. She rolled her eyes at me and scoffed. I really wish I got her name so I could complain about her.
> 
> The whole situation was awful. They accused me of tag switching and tried to put a new tag on the item but I wouldn't let them. They must of thought I was crazy but I just knew they were full of it.
> 
> I had left a message with the corporate district manager and now an hour later she finally spoke to the store manager and they're honoring it.
> 
> The manager tried to say they were accommodating me because I have purchased penny items from them before but this was the last time.
> 
> Sure, whatever. I called another store in IL as well to see if they had heard of this email. Of course not. Penny policy is the same.
> 
> I think Oakbrook people just aren't doing their job and are letting too many penny items slip through the cracks so the store is refusing to sell them to cover their asses.
> 
> Lol when I finally got the shoes I felt like flicking every who gave me an attitude off and being like hah but I didn't &#128579;
> 
> & now after all this drama here are my $800 Prada shoes I got for a penny
> 
> View attachment 3358188



jealous~!!!!!!
please give me one awful chance!!!


----------



## Shinz

hellokimmiee said:


> Well I won't be visiting the oakbrook location any time soon. I made such a scene there &#128580; lol but I really wanted those penny shoes. One of the SA's tried to snatch the shoes away from me and I was like excuse me these are staying with me until we get this issue resolved. She rolled her eyes at me and scoffed. I really wish I got her name so I could complain about her.
> 
> The whole situation was awful. They accused me of tag switching and tried to put a new tag on the item but I wouldn't let them. They must of thought I was crazy but I just knew they were full of it.
> 
> I had left a message with the corporate district manager and now an hour later she finally spoke to the store manager and they're honoring it.
> 
> The manager tried to say they were accommodating me because I have purchased penny items from them before but this was the last time.
> 
> Sure, whatever. I called another store in IL as well to see if they had heard of this email. Of course not. Penny policy is the same.
> 
> I think Oakbrook people just aren't doing their job and are letting too many penny items slip through the cracks so the store is refusing to sell them to cover their asses.
> 
> Lol when I finally got the shoes I felt like flicking every who gave me an attitude off and being like hah but I didn't &#128579;
> 
> & now after all this drama here are my $800 Prada shoes I got for a penny
> 
> View attachment 3358188




That's terrible! I haven't heard of that new policy and just got a pair of spanx for a penny. Hope it's not true!


----------



## aga5

I bought a top couple weeks ago that rang up for a penny the SA smiled and told me congrats you got a penny deal.


----------



## Lauren0404

Birkinbaby06 said:


> Hi ! I've been browsing this blog for awhile now reading everybody's cool finds . And I've decided I would post my cool little find today since I've been looking for the Rockstud Valentinos for the longest in my size and well here are those beauties I found today !




WOW!!! How much? What size? Love those! Congrats!


----------



## wis3ly

Birkinbaby06 said:


> Hi ! I've been browsing this blog for awhile now reading everybody's cool finds . And I've decided I would post my cool little find today since I've been looking for the Rockstud Valentinos for the longest in my size and well here are those beauties I found today !



OMG those are insanely gorgeous! This is the first time I've seen rockstuds at the Rack with the newer pop of turquoise design. Hoping I'll get lucky some day!


----------



## lanan

Good morning everybody, is somebody tell me when is next Clear The Rack ? Thank you very much!


----------



## Milky caramel

hellokimmiee said:


> Well I won't be visiting the oakbrook location any time soon. I made such a scene there &#128580; lol but I really wanted those penny shoes. One of the SA's tried to snatch the shoes away from me and I was like excuse me these are staying with me until we get this issue resolved. She rolled her eyes at me and scoffed. I really wish I got her name so I could complain about her.
> 
> The whole situation was awful. They accused me of tag switching and tried to put a new tag on the item but I wouldn't let them. They must of thought I was crazy but I just knew they were full of it.
> 
> I had left a message with the corporate district manager and now an hour later she finally spoke to the store manager and they're honoring it.
> 
> The manager tried to say they were accommodating me because I have purchased penny items from them before but this was the last time.
> 
> Sure, whatever. I called another store in IL as well to see if they had heard of this email. Of course not. Penny policy is the same.
> 
> I think Oakbrook people just aren't doing their job and are letting too many penny items slip through the cracks so the store is refusing to sell them to cover their asses.
> 
> Lol when I finally got the shoes I felt like flicking every who gave me an attitude off and being like hah but I didn't &#128579;
> 
> & now after all this drama here are my $800 Prada shoes I got for a penny
> 
> View attachment 3358188


Lol! What a show. Congrats


----------



## Michelle1x

lanan said:


> Good morning everybody, is somebody tell me when is next Clear The Rack ? Thank you very much!



May 27-30 (Memorial day)

And consistent with the theme on this thread, nobody really knows whether Price Adjustments a week in advance (which would be this friday) are allowed or not.  The receipts in my area still have the 7 day return policy on them, and we don't have any of those signs that some of the other racks do.


----------



## lanan

Michelle1x said:


> May 27-30 (Memorial day)
> 
> And consistent with the theme on this thread, nobody really knows whether Price Adjustments a week in advance (which would be this friday) are allowed or not.  The receipts in my area still have the 7 day return policy on them, and we don't have any of those signs that some of the other racks do.


Thanks a Lot !!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Birkinbaby06 said:


> Hi ! I've been browsing this blog for awhile now reading everybody's cool finds . And I've decided I would post my cool little find today since I've been looking for the Rockstud Valentinos for the longest in my size and well here are those beauties I found today !




Would you be so kind as to share the sku number?


----------



## Leto

Michelle1x said:


> May 27-30 (Memorial day)
> 
> 
> 
> And consistent with the theme on this thread, nobody really knows whether Price Adjustments a week in advance (which would be this friday) are allowed or not.  The receipts in my area still have the 7 day return policy on them, and we don't have any of those signs that some of the other racks do.




My rack is doing price adjustments one last time for this clear the rack. New policy of no price adjustments is going into effect June 1st at my rack


----------



## hellokimmiee

Leto said:


> My rack is doing price adjustments one last time for this clear the rack. New policy of no price adjustments is going into effect June 1st at my rack




You are so lucky. What area are you in?


----------



## pinkfeet

hellokimmiee said:


> Well I won't be visiting the oakbrook location any time soon. I made such a scene there &#128580; lol but I really wanted those penny shoes. One of the SA's tried to snatch the shoes away from me and I was like excuse me these are staying with me until we get this issue resolved. She rolled her eyes at me and scoffed. I really wish I got her name so I could complain about her.
> 
> The whole situation was awful. They accused me of tag switching and tried to put a new tag on the item but I wouldn't let them. They must of thought I was crazy but I just knew they were full of it.
> 
> I had left a message with the corporate district manager and now an hour later she finally spoke to the store manager and they're honoring it.
> 
> The manager tried to say they were accommodating me because I have purchased penny items from them before but this was the last time.
> 
> Sure, whatever. I called another store in IL as well to see if they had heard of this email. Of course not. Penny policy is the same.
> 
> I think Oakbrook people just aren't doing their job and are letting too many penny items slip through the cracks so the store is refusing to sell them to cover their asses.
> 
> Lol when I finally got the shoes I felt like flicking every who gave me an attitude off and being like hah but I didn't &#128579;
> 
> & now after all this drama here are my $800 Prada shoes I got for a penny
> 
> View attachment 3358188




What did your receipt read as description ? The sku? To say you switched tags when it's for that shoe is pretty sleezy but sometimes tag switchers have one person switching and another buying or they were being watched and didn't feel comfortable buying their switches


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Congrats  -those are amazing!!!



Birkinbaby06 said:


> Hi ! I've been browsing this blog for awhile now reading everybody's cool finds . And I've decided I would post my cool little find today since I've been looking for the Rockstud Valentinos for the longest in my size and well here are those beauties I found today !



Congrats on your new shoes! Glad you got them after all that hassle. 



hellokimmiee said:


> Well I won't be visiting the oakbrook location any time soon. I made such a scene there &#128580; lol but I really wanted those penny shoes. One of the SA's tried to snatch the shoes away from me and I was like excuse me these are staying with me until we get this issue resolved. She rolled her eyes at me and scoffed. I really wish I got her name so I could complain about her.
> 
> The whole situation was awful. They accused me of tag switching and tried to put a new tag on the item but I wouldn't let them. They must of thought I was crazy but I just knew they were full of it.
> 
> I had left a message with the corporate district manager and now an hour later she finally spoke to the store manager and they're honoring it.
> 
> The manager tried to say they were accommodating me because I have purchased penny items from them before but this was the last time.
> 
> Sure, whatever. I called another store in IL as well to see if they had heard of this email. Of course not. Penny policy is the same.
> 
> I think Oakbrook people just aren't doing their job and are letting too many penny items slip through the cracks so the store is refusing to sell them to cover their asses.
> 
> Lol when I finally got the shoes I felt like flicking every who gave me an attitude off and being like hah but I didn't &#128579;
> 
> & now after all this drama here are my $800 Prada shoes I got for a penny
> 
> View attachment 3358188



And that's how they should all react. I don't get why these SA's take it so personally when you find stuff for a penny. My fave penny story was in NYC when I found a Vince leather dress for a penny. I pulled out a quarter to pay for it and she sad congrats and pushed back my quarter and told me people leave change all the time so it was covered. 



aga5 said:


> I bought a top couple weeks ago that rang up for a penny the SA smiled and told me congrats you got a penny deal.


----------



## Michelle1x

I don't think any regular NR buyer should be treated as if they were cheating to get a penny item.
But, to be fair I have noticed some strange things at my NRs lately.  There is this cartel of people speaking (what sounds like) Russian who come at the early morning opening.  There are men and women and from the looks of them, they are not buying for themselves.  They scour the entire store and call each other on the phone to alert them of finds.

This kind of mass buyer activity is damaging to all of us, they take away all the finds and ruin the business model for Nordstrom.  The problem is your run of the mill SA there can't tell the difference between people looking for super bargains (us) vs those people trying to make an entire business out of fleecing the cream off of NR.


----------



## yakusoku.af

sparksfly said:


> Anyone seen kids Burberry at their rack? My cousins are both pregnant and I'd love to get them something for their baby shower.




I think all of the Burberry Kids sold out here. This is all I spotted today other than kids earmuffs and a beanie 




I know this is way too big but maybe someone else is looking for a size 4


----------



## yakusoku.af

Also spotted these 
NR Honolulu 




This is a steal but leather jackets arent practical for me in Hawaii 












Prada


----------



## bakeacookie

Lol why do they have leather jackets for sale in Hawaii. That's why they can get marked down so much! [emoji23]


----------



## mainguyen504

yakusoku.af said:


> Also spotted these
> NR Honolulu
> View attachment 3359044
> 
> View attachment 3359045
> 
> This is a steal but leather jackets arent practical for me in Hawaii
> View attachment 3359046
> 
> View attachment 3359047
> 
> View attachment 3359048
> 
> View attachment 3359049
> 
> View attachment 3359050
> 
> View attachment 3359051
> 
> Prada
> View attachment 3359052



Omg the deals &#128576;&#128576;&#128576; I wish that black one was a XS or small


----------



## Queen_Beann

Hunter boots for 70.00!!


----------



## sparksfly

yakusoku.af said:


> I think all of the Burberry Kids sold out here. This is all I spotted today other than kids earmuffs and a beanie
> View attachment 3359035
> 
> View attachment 3359037
> 
> I know this is way too big but maybe someone else is looking for a size 4
> View attachment 3359038
> 
> View attachment 3359039




Thanks! The jumpsuit is adorable but a bit more expensive than I want haha.


----------



## yakusoku.af

sparksfly said:


> Thanks! The jumpsuit is adorable but a bit more expensive than I want haha.




It came with a beanie and gloves too. I think it will prob still be there for CTR lol


----------



## yakusoku.af

bakeacookie said:


> Lol why do they have leather jackets for sale in Hawaii. That's why they can get marked down so much! [emoji23]




A lot of tourists from Asia buy the warmer stuff. I almost bought it but my Vince leather jacket is still sitting in my closet lol I haven't worn it in at least a year


----------



## couturely

Spotted. PM for location. Missing removable strap.


----------



## JNH14

I asked about PA's today at the Alpharetta Rack in GA...they said they are doing them until June 1st. So they will price adjust through the next Clear the Rack starting on the 27th.


----------



## Purse lover 1

I love this thread I am realativley new to the rack (mentally kicking myself ) how does clear the rack work if for those getting price adjustments how do those work are only the things with the red stickers getting the price adjustment thanks in advance !


----------



## Birkinbaby06

Hi ! They're a size 8 but the Nordstrom Rack tag marked said a size 7.5 so I tried them on and they fit perfectly ! They were NQC priced at $249.97


----------



## Birkinbaby06

Sure ! The SKU for the pair of Valentinos I purchased is 439038388017 . Hope that helps you out just a little


----------



## natalia0128

Birkinbaby06 said:


> Hi ! They're a size 8 but the Nordstrom Rack tag marked said a size 7.5 so I tried them on and they fit perfectly ! They were NQC priced at $249.97


What is NQC price? 
If you don't mind I ask


----------



## Lani86

natalia0128 said:


> What is NQC price?
> If you don't mind I ask



Stands for Nordstrom Quality Control if i'm not mistaken.
Another term used for worn & refurbished basically.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Shinz said:


> That's terrible! I haven't heard of that new policy and just got a pair of spanx for a penny. Hope it's not true!




I don't think it is. I spoke to another rack and they said they honor penny finds. 



Milky caramel said:


> Lol! What a show. Congrats




Thanks! definitely think I earned these shoes after all the hassle. 



pinkfeet said:


> What did your receipt read as description ? The sku? To say you switched tags when it's for that shoe is pretty sleezy but sometimes tag switchers have one person switching and another buying or they were being watched and didn't feel comfortable buying their switches




It was a worn and refinished tag but they said it wasn't showing up as a Prada shoe. I had originally seen the shoe two months prior and took a pic so I'd remember to look for it whenever prices dropped. Of course by the time I went back it had sold, so when I saw the shoes again red tagged I grabbed them. I showed them the pic as proof and the date stamp so they'd know that that's the tag it's always had but they kept making up excuses. The shoe even had the same department number and original tag price written on the bottom. I mean even if someone switched the tags before I saw it and took the picture, I doubt they'd write on the bottom of the shoe & then just leave it there. I'm pretty sure it was a last minute return that they put straight out on the shelf without checking the price before hand.

Lol When it rang up as a penny, I noticed immediately but I guess my cashier didn't think I did and she tried to cover the screen so I wouldn't see the price while she adjusted it, I mean that's just shady. 

I want to give them the benefit of the doubt but considering they told me they are no longer selling penny finds I think they would've said anything to not sell them to me.


----------



## hellokimmiee

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Congrats  -those are amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new shoes! Glad you got them after all that hassle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's how they should all react. I don't get why these SA's take it so personally when you find stuff for a penny. My fave penny story was in NYC when I found a Vince leather dress for a penny. I pulled out a quarter to pay for it and she sad congrats and pushed back my quarter and told me people leave change all the time so it was covered.




Lol I don't get it either. I'm guessing they just hate seeing all their customers get good deals 




Michelle1x said:


> I don't think any regular NR buyer should be treated as if they were cheating to get a penny item.
> But, to be fair I have noticed some strange things at my NRs lately.  There is this cartel of people speaking (what sounds like) Russian who come at the early morning opening.  There are men and women and from the looks of them, they are not buying for themselves.  They scour the entire store and call each other on the phone to alert them of finds.
> 
> This kind of mass buyer activity is damaging to all of us, they take away all the finds and ruin the business model for Nordstrom.  The problem is your run of the mill SA there can't tell the difference between people looking for super bargains (us) vs those people trying to make an entire business out of fleecing the cream off of NR.




Ugh I'm so glad I've never seen this at the racks here.  I'm sure resellers are the cause of all these policy changes. It's a shame because I think they hurt us more than the resellers.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Ahhhh so I just called the Rack in Skokie and asked if they'd be price adjusting for clear the rack. They also said it was the last time. THANK GOD lol


----------



## Shopmore

hellokimmiee said:


> Ahhhh so I just called the Rack in Skokie and asked if they'd be price adjusting for clear the rack. They also said it was the last time. THANK GOD lol



Does the Skokie store have that new sign about their policies by the entrance?  I'm just wondering if all the stores will do this PA one last time or only those stores that don't have those signs.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Shopmore said:


> Does the Skokie store have that new sign about their policies by the entrance?  I'm just wondering if all the stores will do this PA one last time or only those stores that don't have those signs.




No, I didn't see a sign. I went there about two weeks ago to price adjust some things when clothing prices dropped and that's when they told me no more price adjustments & no holds. The manager approved it "one last time" and he made a comment about how outside of clear the rack no more pa's but he left before I could really ask and I didn't want to be annoying. It sounded like I got the manager on the phone when I asked too. 

I'm guessing the places that don't have signs will still do it one last time.


----------



## Michelle1x

Purse lover 1 said:


> I love this thread I am realativley new to the rack (mentally kicking myself ) how does clear the rack work if for those getting price adjustments how do those work are only the things with the red stickers getting the price adjustment thanks in advance !




Assuming you are in an area where the Racks are still doing price adjustments until June 1 (some have already stopped)- you purchase whatever you want, starting tomorrow.  Then go back on 5/27 for an additional 25% off price adjustment for the clear the rack.

Basically, PAs in front of clear the rack are a way to hunt for deals early ahead of the crowds.

My experience is they put new stuff out for the actual CTR though.


----------



## bastardino6

hellokimmiee said:


> Lol I don't get it either. I'm guessing they just hate seeing all their customers get good deals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I'm so glad I've never seen this at the racks here.  I'm sure resellers are the cause of all these policy changes. It's a shame because I think they hurt us more than the resellers.


Wow, that computer screen blocking and adjusting price by the cashier is super shady. I must watch the screen more carefully now! Definitely report this to corporate and maybe even the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## 28thofmay

My best find for $250! And they fit perfect.  I usually go in hoping to find purses, and I didn't think I would see a pair of Rockstuds reach the floor, let alone in my size. I must have come out at a perfect time because they were stocking the shelves with W&R shoes plain brown boxes.   Good thing I decided to skip on the Toms warehouse sale or else I wouldn't have found these


----------



## daisygrl

Got these for my Mom and I: Burberry crossbody: $199, Burberry wallet: $189, and lastly Marc Jacobs Truffle: $156. All came with tags and dust bags. Not too sure about Jacobs since it has been discontinued for a while-a bit outdated.


----------



## letteshop

daisygrl said:


> Got these for my Mom and I: Burberry crossbody: $199, Burberry wallet: $189, and lastly Marc Jacobs Truffle: $156. All came with tags and dust bags. Not too sure about Jacobs since it has been discontinued for a while-a bit outdated.




Great finds.  Would you mind posting the UPC for the Burberry crossbody please?  Would like to try and track one down.  Thanks!


----------



## Michelle1x

Forgot to mention a recent markdown to $315 for all Marc Jacobs Venetia bags.  These are the bags that look a little like a doctor bag.  My rack has them in orange teal and black.  There are *tons* of them around.  With a CTR PA, these are $236 - I believe the regular price is around $900.

An SA said that Marc Jacobs is retooling his line and consolidating the MBMJ and Marc Jacobs lines,so some of these are discontinued and being marked down.


----------



## krissa

daisygrl said:


> Got these for my Mom and I: Burberry crossbody: $199, Burberry wallet: $189, and lastly Marc Jacobs Truffle: $156. All came with tags and dust bags. Not too sure about Jacobs since it has been discontinued for a while-a bit outdated.





I love the wallet.


----------



## Luv n bags

28thofmay said:


> My best find for $250! And they fit perfect.  I usually go in hoping to find purses, and I didn't think I would see a pair of Rockstuds reach the floor, let alone in my size. I must have come out at a perfect time because they were stocking the shelves with W&R shoes plain brown boxes.   Good thing I decided to skip on the Toms warehouse sale or else I wouldn't have found these




Omg!!! Where? They are gorgeous!


----------



## 28thofmay

@tigertrixie Cherry Creek location


----------



## hellokimmiee

Spotted these Dolce & Gabbana's just now size 40 $209 from $1395. Would be $150 after price adjustment if anyone's interested.


----------



## allove

Sorry if this has been discussed already but I tried to use my Nordstrom rack stores app to scan barcodes and the app is no logger supported by Nordstrom and it's not in the App Store anymore. Did they make a new one or just discontinue it completely?


----------



## bakeacookie

Lakewood has the no PA on previous purchases.


----------



## JennieC917

daisygrl said:


> Got these for my Mom and I: Burberry crossbody: $199, Burberry wallet: $189, and lastly Marc Jacobs Truffle: $156. All came with tags and dust bags. Not too sure about Jacobs since it has been discontinued for a while-a bit outdated.



Awesome find on the MJ! I have this clutch in gray and love it. A great staple to have on hand.


----------



## daisygrl

JennieC917 said:


> Awesome find on the MJ! I have this clutch in gray and love it. A great staple to have on hand.




Thank you! Don't you feel it might be a little outdated? It has been discontinued a while back. I find the clutch rather classy and comfortable and look for an excuse to keep it.


----------



## hellokimmiee

allove said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed already but I tried to use my Nordstrom rack stores app to scan barcodes and the app is no logger supported by Nordstrom and it's not in the App Store anymore. Did they make a new one or just discontinue it completely?




It's been discontinued for a few months now.


----------



## krisvoys

28thofmay said:


> My best find for $250! And they fit perfect.  I usually go in hoping to find purses, and I didn't think I would see a pair of Rockstuds reach the floor, let alone in my size. I must have come out at a perfect time because they were stocking the shelves with W&R shoes plain brown boxes.   Good thing I decided to skip on the Toms warehouse sale or else I wouldn't have found these



What size are these? And cherry creek as in Denver?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

28thofmay said:


> My best find for $250! And they fit perfect.  I usually go in hoping to find purses, and I didn't think I would see a pair of Rockstuds reach the floor, let alone in my size. I must have come out at a perfect time because they were stocking the shelves with W&R shoes plain brown boxes.   Good thing I decided to skip on the Toms warehouse sale or else I wouldn't have found these




Congrats. Good color


----------



## 28thofmay

krisvoys said:


> What size are these? And cherry creek as in Denver?



Size 36 and yes in Denver


----------



## krisvoys

28thofmay said:


> Size 36 and yes in Denver



Congrats! Def worth missing out on the toms sale today! I'm in Denver for the week so I'll have to make it over to the rack and see if I can find some goodies!


----------



## allove

hellokimmiee said:


> It's been discontinued for a few months now.




Thank you, I am sad! It was so useful


----------



## tickedoffchick

daisygrl said:


> Thank you! Don't you feel it might be a little outdated? It has been discontinued a while back. I find the clutch rather classy and comfortable and look for an excuse to keep it.


Great deals! My vote is keep the MJ -- it's the sort of basic design that transcends the specific designer and season. If it had a unique shape I'd say return it, but this is a standard quilted clutch with minimal hardware, and it just says "Marc Jacobs," not the discontinued "by Marc Jacobs" line, so only really obsessive MJ fans would know it was discontinued (and not all that long ago, actually).


----------



## sparksfly

yakusoku.af said:


> Also spotted these
> NR Honolulu
> View attachment 3359044
> 
> View attachment 3359045
> 
> This is a steal but leather jackets arent practical for me in Hawaii
> View attachment 3359046
> 
> View attachment 3359047
> 
> View attachment 3359048
> 
> View attachment 3359049
> 
> View attachment 3359050
> 
> View attachment 3359051
> 
> Prada
> View attachment 3359052




The black helmut Lang is gorgeous. I wish it was red tagged so it'd be an extra 25% off.


----------



## daisygrl

tickedoffchick said:


> Great deals! My vote is keep the MJ -- it's the sort of basic design that transcends the specific designer and season. If it had a unique shape I'd say return it, but this is a standard quilted clutch with minimal hardware, and it just says "Marc Jacobs," not the discontinued "by Marc Jacobs" line, so only really obsessive MJ fans would know it was discontinued (and not all that long ago, actually).



Thank you for your input! That is what I thought as well. Oh well... I guess, I just have to keep it then.


----------



## sparksfly

Is Marc discontinuing his MBMJ line?


----------



## yakusoku.af

sparksfly said:


> The black helmut Lang is gorgeous. I wish it was red tagged so it'd be an extra 25% off.




There was a red ticket under the white ticket. Not sure what the price on that one was. Maybe it's supposed to be red ticket?


----------



## JNH14

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rag-bone-harrow-leather-boot/3505281?origin=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=CAMEL%20SUEDE#select-gallery-thumbnail-0


Got these today for $119 and they are still full price ($495) at Nordstrom...they are the Rag and Bone Harrows in this color.  I will take them back next Friday and get them price adjusted so they will be about $85!!!!


----------



## buyingpig

JNH14 said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rag-bon...ncolor=CAMEL SUEDE#select-gallery-thumbnail-0
> 
> 
> Got these today for $119 and they are still full price ($495) at Nordstrom...they are the Rag and Bone Harrows in this color.  I will take them back next Friday and get them price adjusted so they will be about $85!!!!


Congrats! Saw the same boots at my store in my size. Except they were $250 white tagged T_T. I was even considering it.


----------



## pecknnibble

buyingpig said:


> Congrats! Saw the same boots at my store in my size. Except they were $250 white tagged T_T. I was even considering it.




Same! I ended up buying them for $200 but they're half a size too small. I'm trying to stretch them out [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## JNH14

buyingpig said:


> Congrats! Saw the same boots at my store in my size. Except they were $250 white tagged T_T. I was even considering it.




I was happy!  I have a black pair of a different style and I paid $140 for them a year ago-I love their boots and how they wear and last for a long time!


----------



## tickedoffchick

sparksfly said:


> Is Marc discontinuing his MBMJ line?


Yes - and stores are having some deals on the MbMJ stuff - I saw a ton of black Classic Q recently at the Rack in Danvers, MA. It will be one line with a range of price points, like Michael Kors.


----------



## itsmree

pecknnibble said:


> Same! I ended up buying them for $200 but they're half a size too small. I'm trying to stretch them out [emoji24][emoji24]


fill a freezer baggie with water. then put inside the boots and put in freezer. when the water freezes, it expands the boot. then the next day pull ice out (sometimes you need to wait till it melts a little.


----------



## krissa

pecknnibble said:


> Same! I ended up buying them for $200 but they're half a size too small. I'm trying to stretch them out [emoji24][emoji24]





These run incredibly small.


----------



## sparksfly

tickedoffchick said:


> Yes - and stores are having some deals on the MbMJ stuff - I saw a ton of black Classic Q recently at the Rack in Danvers, MA. It will be one line with a range of price points, like Michael Kors.




That's the rack I frequent! How much were they?


----------



## sparksfly

yakusoku.af said:


> There was a red ticket under the white ticket. Not sure what the price on that one was. Maybe it's supposed to be red ticket?




I wonder. I was thinking maybe they put the white on recently so it wouldn't be considered for the 25% off. It's already an amazing deal and would only be $110 after the 25% off.


----------



## tickedoffchick

sparksfly said:


> That's the rack I frequent! How much were they?


The Francesca was in the high-twos I want to say $279, that range but don't quote me; I didn't check the others because they were all on those wires and I didn't feel like untangling the bags. This was about three weeks ago so they might be red tagged? Haven't been there in a few weeks. They were on the glass tower display near the registers (they moved the handbags over to the front middle area where the checkout line forms in case you haven't been there lately). Hope that's of some help!


----------



## Kelly7adria

OMG!! I just had the BEST day at The Rack!! My store is always kinda meh. Then I walk in and see an employee bring out a cart full of worn and refinished bags. And then see her friend scurry up to her, grab about 20 bags and sling them over her arm while she walks around deciding what the put back. Such a bummer!!!!!!!! So I go to the shoes and spot them.....Valentino Rockstuds. Low heels, in a blush color. W&R, $250. Gorgeous!! Then the W&R shoe rack comes out. Gorgeous chestnut Uggs for $70 and Tory Burch sandals for $45. I scour the clearance for stuff to PA for CTR and find a $300 pair of Uggs for $50, pre PA. BUT.......they ended up being the mystical magical penny item!!! The sales guy looked confused until I asked if they were a penny item. Annnnnnnddd he told me I was super cute, which never happens. This might be the BEST DAY EVER!!


----------



## Kelly7adria

My penny find Uggs


----------



## buyingpig

pecknnibble said:


> Same! I ended up buying them for $200 but they're half a size too small. I'm trying to stretch them out [emoji24][emoji24]


If you bought the suede version, they do stretch out as you wear the.


----------



## kklump26

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Share your amazing Rack finds here!
> 
> If you're selling something - DON'T SAY IT.  We do not allow any  buying or selling here to protect you; do not do it, you will be banned.
> If you buy something and aren't sure if you'll keep it, keep that to yourself or you may return it and let everyone know which store it's been returned to.
> You may NOT PM or tell people you will list an item for sale somewhere {**eBay**, Bonz, etc. . .}
> 
> Following these rules WILL keep the drama out of the thread because  then no one can complain that someone is baiting for a sale, or that  they hate it when people buy an item cheap and then flip it, etc. . .
> 
> 
> *Previous thread here.


I scored these Eileen Fisher suede ankle booties for $78 





First pair of heel-ish shoes I can make it all day in


----------



## lvlouis

Kelly7adria said:


> OMG!! I just had the BEST day at The Rack!! My store is always kinda meh. Then I walk in and see an employee bring out a cart full of worn and refinished bags. And then see her friend scurry up to her, grab about 20 bags and sling them over her arm while she walks around deciding what the put back. Such a bummer!!!!!!!! So I go to the shoes and spot them.....Valentino Rockstuds. Low heels, in a blush color. W&R, $250. Gorgeous!! Then the W&R shoe rack comes out. Gorgeous chestnut Uggs for $70 and Tory Burch sandals for $45. I scour the clearance for stuff to PA for CTR and find a $300 pair of Uggs for $50, pre PA. BUT.......they ended up being the mystical magical penny item!!! The sales guy looked confused until I asked if they were a penny item. Annnnnnnddd he told me I was super cute, which never happens. This might be the BEST DAY EVER!!




Congrats. Love the shoes!! Can you please post pic of Tory burch?


----------



## Kelly7adria

W&R Uggs and Tory Burch sandals


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

Kelly7adria said:


> OMG!! I just had the BEST day at The Rack!! My store is always kinda meh. Then I walk in and see an employee bring out a cart full of worn and refinished bags. And then see her friend scurry up to her, grab about 20 bags and sling them over her arm while she walks around deciding what the put back. Such a bummer!!!!!!!! So I go to the shoes and spot them.....Valentino Rockstuds. Low heels, in a blush color. W&R, $250. Gorgeous!! Then the W&R shoe rack comes out. Gorgeous chestnut Uggs for $70 and Tory Burch sandals for $45. I scour the clearance for stuff to PA for CTR and find a $300 pair of Uggs for $50, pre PA. BUT.......they ended up being the mystical magical penny item!!! The sales guy looked confused until I asked if they were a penny item. Annnnnnnddd he told me I was super cute, which never happens. This might be the BEST DAY EVER!!


Very cute. Are the a little big for you?


----------



## Kelly7adria

Shoppingwitmimi said:


> Very cute. Are the a little big for you?


Maybe a little loose. The length is good, the straps feel a little big...like I need to gain some weight in my feet. Lol


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Kelly7adria said:


> OMG!! I just had the BEST day at The Rack!! My store is always kinda meh. Then I walk in and see an employee bring out a cart full of worn and refinished bags. And then see her friend scurry up to her, grab about 20 bags and sling them over her arm while she walks around deciding what the put back. Such a bummer!!!!!!!! So I go to the shoes and spot them.....Valentino Rockstuds. Low heels, in a blush color. W&R, $250. Gorgeous!! Then the W&R shoe rack comes out. Gorgeous chestnut Uggs for $70 and Tory Burch sandals for $45. I scour the clearance for stuff to PA for CTR and find a $300 pair of Uggs for $50, pre PA. BUT.......they ended up being the mystical magical penny item!!! The sales guy looked confused until I asked if they were a penny item. Annnnnnnddd he told me I was super cute, which never happens. This might be the BEST DAY EVER!!




Congrats!! Seems like the rockstud gods are sending us some shoes [emoji23]


----------



## JennieC917

daisygrl said:


> Thank you! Don't you feel it might be a little outdated? It has been discontinued a while back. I find the clutch rather classy and comfortable and look for an excuse to keep it.



I think of it as a classic. It's not so flashy that it will look as dated quickly. And I don't think it was so popular that it is time stamped, if you know what I mean? I think in 5 years you could pick that up as the perfect clutch to complement a look and i would still be lovely.

But that's just me!

PS - When MJ first discontinued the quilted leather, I saw that he was releasing some bags with stitching to mimic it but so quilts. Not aure if that is still available, but I personally didn't like that as much as the quilts, which I think are more classic.


----------



## vornado

JNH14 said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rag-bon...ncolor=CAMEL SUEDE#select-gallery-thumbnail-0
> 
> 
> Got these today for $119 and they are still full price ($495) at Nordstrom...they are the Rag and Bone Harrows in this color.  I will take them back next Friday and get them price adjusted so they will be about $85!!!!




Wow congrats! I got them for $170+


----------



## vornado

Kelly7adria said:


> OMG!! I just had the BEST day at The Rack!! My store is always kinda meh. Then I walk in and see an employee bring out a cart full of worn and refinished bags. And then see her friend scurry up to her, grab about 20 bags and sling them over her arm while she walks around deciding what the put back. Such a bummer!!!!!!!! So I go to the shoes and spot them.....Valentino Rockstuds. Low heels, in a blush color. W&R, $250. Gorgeous!! Then the W&R shoe rack comes out. Gorgeous chestnut Uggs for $70 and Tory Burch sandals for $45. I scour the clearance for stuff to PA for CTR and find a $300 pair of Uggs for $50, pre PA. BUT.......they ended up being the mystical magical penny item!!! The sales guy looked confused until I asked if they were a penny item. Annnnnnnddd he told me I was super cute, which never happens. This might be the BEST DAY EVER!!




Jealous, never saw rockstuds in our NR!


----------



## daisygrl

JennieC917 said:


> I think of it as a classic. It's not so flashy that it will look as dated quickly. And I don't think it was so popular that it is time stamped, if you know what I mean? I think in 5 years you could pick that up as the perfect clutch to complement a look and i would still be lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> But that's just me!
> 
> 
> 
> PS - When MJ first discontinued the quilted leather, I saw that he was releasing some bags with stitching to mimic it but so quilts. Not aure if that is still available, but I personally didn't like that as much as the quilts, which I think are more classic.




Thank you for your input. I really enjoy the elegance of the clutch and was shocked when he decided to discontinue something so popular. Oh well...


----------



## Jen123

Found these TB at rack today for only $40


----------



## Luv n bags

Found this luscious jacket.  Buttery soft! Regularly $1400 for $399


----------



## IStuckACello

Kelly7adria said:


> OMG!! I just had the BEST day at The Rack!! My store is always kinda meh. Then I walk in and see an employee bring out a cart full of worn and refinished bags. And then see her friend scurry up to her, grab about 20 bags and sling them over her arm while she walks around deciding what the put back. Such a bummer!!!!!!!! So I go to the shoes and spot them.....Valentino Rockstuds. Low heels, in a blush color. W&R, $250. Gorgeous!! Then the W&R shoe rack comes out. Gorgeous chestnut Uggs for $70 and Tory Burch sandals for $45. I scour the clearance for stuff to PA for CTR and find a $300 pair of Uggs for $50, pre PA. BUT.......they ended up being the mystical magical penny item!!! The sales guy looked confused until I asked if they were a penny item. Annnnnnnddd he told me I was super cute, which never happens. This might be the BEST DAY EVER!!




Congrats! was he cute too?


----------



## olalahia

Kelly7adria said:


> OMG!! I just had the BEST day at The Rack!! My store is always kinda meh. Then I walk in and see an employee bring out a cart full of worn and refinished bags. And then see her friend scurry up to her, grab about 20 bags and sling them over her arm while she walks around deciding what the put back. Such a bummer!!!!!!!! So I go to the shoes and spot them.....Valentino Rockstuds. Low heels, in a blush color. W&R, $250. Gorgeous!! Then the W&R shoe rack comes out. Gorgeous chestnut Uggs for $70 and Tory Burch sandals for $45. I scour the clearance for stuff to PA for CTR and find a $300 pair of Uggs for $50, pre PA. BUT.......they ended up being the mystical magical penny item!!! The sales guy looked confused until I asked if they were a penny item. Annnnnnnddd he told me I was super cute, which never happens. This might be the BEST DAY EVER!!




Congrats!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
NR Honolulu 
Jimmy Choo clutches


----------



## yakusoku.af

Cont 




Vince





Also both Helmut Lang leather jackets I posted on Wednesday were gone today


----------



## Kelly7adria

IStuckACello said:


> Congrats! was he cute too?


He was adorable! Questionably heterosexual, but adorable &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## olalahia

Has anyone have problem receiving the email receipt before? The assistant helped me check out with the mobile device and tole me my receipt would be sent through my email. Yes, she asked me to confirm my email address. I never have any problem before with my nordstrom card purchase. But it's been couple hours, i haven't seen my receipt yet...... Not in my spam either. 

I was searching in my inbox, and found 'we do not offer price adjustments' in an e-receipt from May. 7.


----------



## meowmix318

olalahia said:


> Has anyone have problem receiving the email receipt before? The assistant helped me check out with the mobile device and tole me my receipt would be sent through my email. Yes, she asked me to confirm my email address. I never have any problem before with my nordstrom card purchase. But it's been couple hours, i haven't seen my receipt yet...... Not in my spam either.
> 
> I was searching in my inbox, and found 'we do not offer price adjustments' in an e-receipt from May. 7.



I always receive my email receipt before I leave the store.


----------



## Michelle1x

olalahia said:


> Has anyone have problem receiving the email receipt before? The assistant helped me check out with the mobile device and tole me my receipt would be sent through my email. Yes, she asked me to confirm my email address. I never have any problem before with my nordstrom card purchase. But it's been couple hours, i haven't seen my receipt yet...... Not in my spam either.
> 
> I was searching in my inbox, and found 'we do not offer price adjustments' in an e-receipt from May. 7.




There is one store I frequent where it can take a day to get the email receipt.  All the others are instantaneous.

I looked and see the "no price adjustments" policy on my e-receipts too, but fortunately my paper receipts still say 7 day PA- for this one last PA on memorial day.

One of my e-receipts yesterday said I was a level 1 cardholder.  The other said I was level 3 (I am a level 3)- so they have some technical glitches in the e-receipts.


----------



## olalahia

meowmix318 said:


> I always receive my email receipt before I leave the store.




They were really fast. Literally it took one second to receive the email. I probably will visit again and ask for a paper receipt, incase my mon doesn't like the top i got her. Thanks!


----------



## olalahia

Michelle1x said:


> There is one store I frequent where it can take a day to get the email receipt.  All the others are instantaneous.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked and see the "no price adjustments" policy on my e-receipts too, but fortunately my paper receipts still say 7 day PA- for this one last PA on memorial day.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my e-receipts yesterday said I was a level 1 cardholder.  The other said I was level 3 (I am a level 3)- so they have some technical glitches in the e-receipts.




Thank you for your input! I probably will visit and ask for a paper receipt later today, in case the future return of my mon's top... [emoji4]


----------



## meowmix318

olalahia said:


> They were really fast. Literally it took one second to receive the email. I probably will visit again and ask for a paper receipt, incase my mon doesn't like the top i got her. Thanks!




I always request both email and paper version


----------



## pinkfeet

Michelle1x said:


> I don't think any regular NR buyer should be treated as if they were cheating to get a penny item.
> But, to be fair I have noticed some strange things at my NRs lately.  There is this cartel of people speaking (what sounds like) Russian who come at the early morning opening.  There are men and women and from the looks of them, they are not buying for themselves.  They scour the entire store and call each other on the phone to alert them of finds.
> 
> This kind of mass buyer activity is damaging to all of us, they take away all the finds and ruin the business model for Nordstrom.  The problem is your run of the mill SA there can't tell the difference between people looking for super bargains (us) vs those people trying to make an entire business out of fleecing the cream off of NR.



A few months ago I was at this Oakbrook rack and there was a band of gypsy's going through all the clearance racks and not even looking at the item but just the ticket. 

I finally figured out they were looking for the Nordstrom return sticker the regular store puts on the item as the "receipt". They had 6 carts filled with stuff and they obviously were planning on going to the regular store to get cash. 

This was before Nordstrom changed their return policy to non cash for anything without a receipt. I am so SICK of these scammers ruining a good store and forcing them to change their policies just because people want to steal. 

It really pisses me off. To top it off they were RUDE to me while I was actually looking through the dresses trying to find stuff for myself that I wanted to buy .. they said I was in their way. About 8 of them were in the dress area for clearance alone. 

Jerks.


----------



## sajero2

Michelle1x said:


> I don't think any regular NR buyer should be treated as if they were cheating to get a penny item.
> But, to be fair I have noticed some strange things at my NRs lately.  There is this cartel of people speaking (what sounds like) Russian who come at the early morning opening.  There are men and women and from the looks of them, they are not buying for themselves.  They scour the entire store and call each other on the phone to alert them of finds.
> 
> This kind of mass buyer activity is damaging to all of us, they take away all the finds and ruin the business model for Nordstrom.  The problem is your run of the mill SA there can't tell the difference between people looking for super bargains (us) vs those people trying to make an entire business out of fleecing the cream off of NR.


Every time I'm at the Rack, I see men shopping alone taking dozens of pictures of various handbags. I always wonder what the heck they're doing? I see it every single time.


----------



## krissa

sajero2 said:


> Every time I'm at the Rack, I see men shopping alone taking dozens of pictures of various handbags. I always wonder what the heck they're doing? I see it every single time.



A lot of times people shop and take pics to consult with family members if they're getting a gift. Men especially since they don't exactly know what a lady would like.


----------



## Kelly7adria

So I'm curious. What does the Rack consider a "worn and refinished" shoe? The W&R Tory Burch sandals I just bought still have the teeny tiny packing styrofoam in the bows and I see absolutely no signs of wear


----------



## sajero2

krissa said:


> A lot of times people shop and take pics to consult with family members if they're getting a gift. Men especially since they don't exactly know what a lady would like.



It never seems like that's what it is. They literally take pictures of tons and tons of bags, just walking down the row. And because it's every time I'm there, it seems like some re-selling thing. It just seems shady. 

I see it at Saks Off Fifth all the time too.


----------



## pinkfeet

sajero2 said:


> Every time I'm at the Rack, I see men shopping alone taking dozens of pictures of various handbags. I always wonder what the heck they're doing? I see it every single time.



Resellers. They do this in shoes too and other stuff. Its not the conduct of men gift shopping -- believe me i have seen that a lot too and no, theres are resellers.


----------



## bargainhunter95

I walk into my NR and my shoe senses were tingling. So I ran there and lo and behold there was a hugeeee rack of W&R shoes, which never happens at my rack! I was so overwhelmed with all the Valentino, Louboutins, YSL, etc. I just walked out with these though. There was also a small Givenchy bow cut bag.


----------



## hellokimmiee

bargainhunter95 said:


> I walk into my NR and my shoe senses were tingling. So I ran there and lo and behold there was a hugeeee rack of W&R shoes, which never happens at my rack! I was so overwhelmed with all the Valentino, Louboutins, YSL, etc. I just walked out with these though. There was also a small Givenchy bow cut bag.




Lucky you!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

bargainhunter95 said:


> I walk into my NR and my shoe senses were tingling. So I ran there and lo and behold there was a hugeeee rack of W&R shoes, which never happens at my rack! I was so overwhelmed with all the Valentino, Louboutins, YSL, etc. I just walked out with these though. There was also a small Givenchy bow cut bag.




Nice!! Do you mind saying which state you are in?


----------



## krissa

bargainhunter95 said:


> I walk into my NR and my shoe senses were tingling. So I ran there and lo and behold there was a hugeeee rack of W&R shoes, which never happens at my rack! I was so overwhelmed with all the Valentino, Louboutins, YSL, etc. I just walked out with these though. There was also a small Givenchy bow cut bag.



I love the ysl's!


----------



## vt2159

I picked up these two items red-tagged: See by Chloe bag for $158 and Valentino belt for $190.  I hope to be able to PA next weekend!


----------



## intrigue

I wasn't lucky at my rack today but did see the oddest Minkoff NQC ticket





Best part is the original tag was inside the purse.


----------



## bakeacookie

intrigue said:


> I wasn't lucky at my rack today but did see the oddest Minkoff NQC ticket
> View attachment 3362088
> 
> View attachment 3362089
> 
> 
> Best part is the original tag was inside the purse.
> View attachment 3362091




Someone must have swapped tags.


----------



## AnnaFreud

pinkfeet said:


> A few months ago I was at this Oakbrook rack and there was a band of gypsy's going through all the clearance racks and not even looking at the item but just the ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> I finally figured out they were looking for the Nordstrom return sticker the regular store puts on the item as the "receipt". They had 6 carts filled with stuff and they obviously were planning on going to the regular store to get cash.
> 
> 
> 
> This was before Nordstrom changed their return policy to non cash for anything without a receipt. I am so SICK of these scammers ruining a good store and forcing them to change their policies just because people want to steal.
> 
> 
> 
> It really pisses me off. To top it off they were RUDE to me while I was actually looking through the dresses trying to find stuff for myself that I wanted to buy .. they said I was in their way. About 8 of them were in the dress area for clearance alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Jerks.




I don't know if that would work. If they take it to full line and tried to return those items, the computer would register the item as already been returned.


----------



## Pao9

bargainhunter95 said:


> I walk into my NR and my shoe senses were tingling. So I ran there and lo and behold there was a hugeeee rack of W&R shoes, which never happens at my rack! I was so overwhelmed with all the Valentino, Louboutins, YSL, etc. I just walked out with these though. There was also a small Givenchy bow cut bag.




Omg taupe ysl!!! In Love! What Store was this?


----------



## olalahia

Michelle1x said:


> There is one store I frequent where it can take a day to get the email receipt.  All the others are instantaneous.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked and see the "no price adjustments" policy on my e-receipts too, but fortunately my paper receipts still say 7 day PA- for this one last PA on memorial day.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my e-receipts yesterday said I was a level 1 cardholder.  The other said I was level 3 (I am a level 3)- so they have some technical glitches in the e-receipts.




I finally got my paper receipt. But it does has 'no PA' at the back....


----------



## Leto

olalahia said:


> I finally got my paper receipt. But it does has 'no PA' at the back....




I usually get the email receipt right away too. But for yesterday's purchase it arrived right after midnight.


----------



## buyingpig

bakeacookie said:


> Someone must have swapped tags.


Might be a mistake by rack employee tbh.


----------



## pinkfeet

AnnaFreud said:


> I don't know if that would work. If they take it to full line and tried to return those items, the computer would register the item as already been returned.




My friend works at Nordstrom. This has been a scam for a long time. 

The sticker wasn't registering already returned for a long time, however that computer error has been fixed. NOW it does like it did in the past before the error. 

So yes,  they were doing that to return. They got mad at the rack when they started cutting off the gift stickers and caused an uproar. 

They obviously knew someone working at the full line who had that info.


----------



## sajero2

I'm so jealous of those of you who are finding Rockstuds at your Racks!! If anyone in MN sees some, please, please let me know!! I would kill for a pair at $250!


----------



## Michelle1x

There is a pair of these Lanvin strappy sandals- except the color is black/gold- in size 39.5 at Oakridge rack.  No box, in the 8.5 shoe section, for $222 red tag.

Also if anybody finds Thierry Mugler sunglasses they are marked down to $12.93, various styles.  Usually the rimless ones is what he makes.


----------



## pinky7129

Got a wonderful large le pliage in azure today at the buffalo nr!


----------



## bargainhunter95

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Nice!! Do you mind saying which state you are in?





hellokimmiee said:


> Lucky you!





krissa said:


> I love the ysl's!





Pao9 said:


> Omg taupe ysl!!! In Love! What Store was this?



Thanks everyone! I got em at the White Plains rack, but this was a very rare occurrence. Pretty crazy how much stuff they got in.


----------



## Rr229

Kelly7adria said:


> So I'm curious. What does the Rack consider a "worn and refinished" shoe? The W&R Tory Burch sandals I just bought still have the teeny tiny packing styrofoam in the bows and I see absolutely no signs of wear


What is the valentino rockstud sku for the shoes you just purchased?  Thanks.


----------



## elle woods

Hi! Are there any good Racks in the Philadelphia area? Will be there next month to visit a bunch of kiddy places (sesame place, crayola factory etc) and wanted to hit up a Rack since I'm from Canada. Thanks!


----------



## Kelly7adria

Rr229 said:


> What is the valentino rockstud sku for the shoes you just purchased?  Thanks.


They were Worn & Refinished


----------



## peacelovesequin

Does anyone have the UPC for the white Stan Smith adidas? 
TIA!


----------



## bankygirl

-


----------



## itsmree

scored these for $20 yesterday.

first these super cute kenneth cole "bella" gold ballet flats for $10.35










then, my best deal of the day, these uggs for $9.39


----------



## lms910

elle woods said:


> Hi! Are there any good Racks in the Philadelphia area? Will be there next month to visit a bunch of kiddy places (sesame place, crayola factory etc) and wanted to hit up a Rack since I'm from Canada. Thanks!




Wondering the same thing ad I will be near King of Prussia this weekend. I think ive seen some tpfers with good luck at this location.


----------



## lotus_elise

itsmree said:


> scored these for $20 yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> first these super cute kenneth cole "bella" gold ballet flats for $10.35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then, my best deal of the day, these uggs for $9.39





Nice scores! My local thrift store prices old dirty Uggs higher than that. And won't it be nice to pull those out when fall rolls around?


----------



## maldita918

krissa said:


> A lot of times people shop and take pics to consult with family members if they're getting a gift. Men especially since they don't exactly know what a lady would like.



this!  my husband would do this all the time looking for gifts, we send boxes to our family and relatives twice a year to our home country as gifts/souvenirs


----------



## deathcookie

just some anecdotal info, but my NR had the signs about the new pricing policy out about a week ago (now taken over by the rewards program change), and the SA (without prompting) told me to come back and PA this weekend.


----------



## My3boyscde

elle woods said:


> Hi! Are there any good Racks in the Philadelphia area? Will be there next month to visit a bunch of kiddy places (sesame place, crayola factory etc) and wanted to hit up a Rack since I'm from Canada. Thanks!



What area are you staying in? (I live 5 minutes from Sesame Place!) There is a NR at Willow Grove Park Mall, pretty decent mall, has a Bloomingdales, 20 minutes west of Sesame. King of Prussia, which is a HUGE shopping mecca for the Philadelphia area, has one about 40 minutes west of Sesame and then there is one in Mercer Mall in New Jersey about 20 minutes east of Sesame. I cant say that i see a lot of high end designers at those stores but i also don't go very often as I should. Have fun!


----------



## bagshoemisses

Found these for $27.98. Marc by Marc Jacobs Studded Mouse Flats.  They're a little big. If someone has a smaller size please inbox me. 

And on the back of my receipt it says, we do not do price adjustments. [emoji23][emoji57][emoji35]


----------



## MahoganyQT

bagshoemisses said:


> Found these for $27.98. Marc by Marc Jacobs Studded Mouse Flats.  They're a little big. If someone has a smaller size please inbox me.
> 
> And on the back of my receipt it says, we do not do price adjustments. [emoji23][emoji57][emoji35]
> View attachment 3364597




So cute!!


----------



## Miss Curly

Does CTR start tomorrow?


----------



## Kealakai

Miss Curly said:


> Does CTR start tomorrow?



Friday, 5/27 - Monday 5/30


----------



## Michelle1x

fyi I just posted another thread that Nordstrom is dropping Michael Kors handbags.  So we will probably see some really good deals on these soon.

They have a whole rack of MK handbags at every rack I've ever been to and I never see much in variety there.  But I did love that MK "Tonne" handbag they had at the Anniversary sale a few years ago, so MK has had some winners.


----------



## meowmix318

Michelle1x said:


> fyi I just posted another thread that Nordstrom is dropping Michael Kors handbags.  So we will probably see some really good deals on these soon.
> 
> They have a whole rack of MK handbags at every rack I've ever been to and I never see much in variety there.  But I did love that MK "Tonne" handbag they had at the Anniversary sale a few years ago, so MK has had some winners.



Just found an article about that. http://www.marketwatch.com/story/nordstrom-stores-are-scrapping-michael-kors-handbags-2016-05-24


----------



## hongc2

meowmix318 said:


> Just found an article about that. http://www.marketwatch.com/story/nordstrom-stores-are-scrapping-michael-kors-handbags-2016-05-24



Thanks for posting! enjoyed the read


----------



## meowmix318

hongc2 said:


> Thanks for posting! enjoyed the read



Thank you, figured others would want to read more about it


----------



## strawberry_pai

meowmix318 said:


> Just found an article about that. http://www.marketwatch.com/story/nordstrom-stores-are-scrapping-michael-kors-handbags-2016-05-24


Thanks for the post! I'm actually happy about this. I can't stand Michael Kors (sorry, just my personal opinion >_<) But we still have Kate Spades and Coach though!


----------



## bagshoemisses

Thanks for posting Michelle. I'll have to read it. I hope I can find an iPhone MK cross body for a great price.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
NR Honolulu
They had 6 of these Chloe bags












Also spotted Tory Burch beauty $14.97-24.97
Lipsticks, blush/bronzer, face brush, lip/cheek tint, and eye shadow palettes


----------



## manzodb

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> NR Honolulu
> They had 6 of these Chloe bags
> View attachment 3365398
> 
> View attachment 3365399
> 
> View attachment 3365400
> 
> View attachment 3365401
> 
> View attachment 3365402
> 
> View attachment 3365403
> 
> Also spotted Tory Burch beauty $14.97-24.97
> Lipsticks, blush/bronzer, face brush, lip/cheek tint, and eye shadow palettes
> View attachment 3365404


My NR had a lot of Tory Burch sandals and Espadrilles. I found these last night:






I rarely find nice shoes in my size (7.5) , but I might need to return them because they are a little tight.


----------



## Michelle1x

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> NR Honolulu
> They had 6 of these Chloe bags
> View attachment 3365398
> 
> View attachment 3365399
> 
> View attachment 3365400
> 
> View attachment 3365401
> 
> View attachment 3365402
> 
> View attachment 3365403
> 
> Also spotted Tory Burch beauty $14.97-24.97
> Lipsticks, blush/bronzer, face brush, lip/cheek tint, and eye shadow palettes
> View attachment 3365404




So those chloe bags would be $568 which is a really good price for those.


----------



## buyingpig

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> NR Honolulu
> They had 6 of these Chloe bags
> View attachment 3365398
> 
> View attachment 3365399
> 
> View attachment 3365400
> 
> View attachment 3365401
> 
> View attachment 3365402
> 
> View attachment 3365403
> 
> Also spotted Tory Burch beauty $14.97-24.97
> Lipsticks, blush/bronzer, face brush, lip/cheek tint, and eye shadow palettes
> View attachment 3365404


Love the dior pumps. Bought them in black during Feb ctr.


----------



## pigrabbit

Found some Longchamp bags while in Vegas


----------



## elle woods

My3boyscde said:


> What area are you staying in? (I live 5 minutes from Sesame Place!) There is a NR at Willow Grove Park Mall, pretty decent mall, has a Bloomingdales, 20 minutes west of Sesame. King of Prussia, which is a HUGE shopping mecca for the Philadelphia area, has one about 40 minutes west of Sesame and then there is one in Mercer Mall in New Jersey about 20 minutes east of Sesame. I cant say that i see a lot of high end designers at those stores but i also don't go very often as I should. Have fun!


Haven't booked anything yet but deciding between Plymouth meeting or Willow Grove areas. They are both ok going to Sesame or DT Philly (for the Please Touch museum). We could move hotels to Easton (Crayola) for a night since it is heading back north and will be on our way back.  Since both are more west, it's probably better for me to hit the rack by Willow Grove and/or King of Prussia then right?

Also, sorry this if slightly off topic (still shopping related , any factory outlets you recommend?  I saw a few but none seem to have any high end designers.  Or maybe I should just hit all the racks instead of outlets


----------



## sunnysideup8283

meowmix318 said:


> Just found an article about that. http://www.marketwatch.com/story/nordstrom-stores-are-scrapping-michael-kors-handbags-2016-05-24




Good read! It's not surprising they are definitely over saturated. I have 1 MK bag and I've had it for 4 or so years it's actually one of my favorite bags...it's a color block black and neon yellow Selma. I like it and while I see lots of selmas I've never seen anyone with the same color combo. 

I've really backed off buying handbags. I used to buy several a year but now I maybe get 1 expensive bag a year and then I probably get a new less expensive bag each season.


----------



## marywhale

Spotted today, size 41.5. Resoled. PM me for store location if you are interested


----------



## tw3nty2

manzodb said:


> My NR had a lot of Tory Burch sandals and Espadrilles. I found these last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely find nice shoes in my size (7.5) , but I might need to return them because they are a little tight.




how much did you get this?


----------



## applecidered

meowmix318 said:


> Just found an article about that. http://www.marketwatch.com/story/nordstrom-stores-are-scrapping-michael-kors-handbags-2016-05-24


Very interesting read. I'm not the least bit surprised.


----------



## natalia0128

Did anyone get this in mail?


----------



## Shopmore

natalia0128 said:


> Did anyone get this in mail?


Ooh.  I haven't, but I hope I get one.


----------



## ladybeaumont

natalia0128 said:


> Did anyone get this in mail?



I did!


----------



## manzodb

tw3nty2 said:


> how much did you get this?


these were 129.00


----------



## olalahia

natalia0128 said:


> Did anyone get this in mail?




Not yet. Hope soon


----------



## louvigilante

natalia0128 said:


> Did anyone get this in mail?




It coincides with the June CTR. Nice!


----------



## tintinay

Does anybody shop at nordstromrack.com? There are so many good deals right now but when you click the product, they are all sold out. It is so frustrating, I wish I didn't see how cheap the price were if I won't even get a chance to purchase it.

Does anyone know when they do those mark downs?


----------



## buyingpig

tintinay said:


> Does anybody shop at nordstromrack.com? There are so many good deals right now but when you click the product, they are all sold out. It is so frustrating, I wish I didn't see how cheap the price were if I won't even get a chance to purchase it.
> 
> Does anyone know when they do those mark downs?


Something' wrong with the site I think. I tried to shop on their site, as soon as I go into their product page, it redirects me back to home page. This has bern going on for me since yesterday. Oh well.


----------



## VernisCerise

Has anyone seen these Tory Burch espadrilles in 8.5 in their rack. They're from past season, I can't find anywhere. TIA


----------



## yinyin1288

Are the rockstuds and other red tag designers usually in the designers section or are they mixed in with the non-designer clearance racks? Thanks!


----------



## intrigue

yinyin1288 said:


> Are the rockstuds and other red tag designers usually in the designers section or are they mixed in with the non-designer clearance racks? Thanks!



I think it depends on the location; I've seen it both ways.


----------



## yinyin1288

intrigue said:


> I think it depends on the location; I've seen it both ways.



Thanks. It does seem to go both ways.


----------



## tickedoffchick

yinyin1288 said:


> Are the rockstuds and other red tag designers usually in the designers section or are they mixed in with the non-designer clearance racks? Thanks!


It pays to check both -- and check in all the size sections too because sometimes people want to "hide" them until they can decide or find funds to buy or whatever. (I also find a lot of mistakes where EU sizes are mislabeled or mis-shelved).


----------



## befrank

VernisCerise said:


> Has anyone seen these Tory Burch espadrilles in 8.5 in their rack. They're from past season, I can't find anywhere. TIA
> View attachment 3366227




Yoox has them. Additional 15% off.


----------



## krissa

tickedoffchick said:


> It pays to check both -- and check in all the size sections too because sometimes people want to "hide" them until they can decide or find funds to buy or whatever. (I also find a lot of mistakes where EU sizes are mislabeled or mis-shelved).





Also check men's and other sizes.


----------



## yinyin1288

tickedoffchick said:


> It pays to check both -- and check in all the size sections too because sometimes people want to "hide" them until they can decide or find funds to buy or whatever. (I also find a lot of mistakes where EU sizes are mislabeled or mis-shelved).



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## buyingpig

VernisCerise said:


> Has anyone seen these Tory Burch espadrilles in 8.5 in their rack. They're from past season, I can't find anywhere. TIA
> View attachment 3366227


I only saw 7.5 and 11 at my rack. Here's the UPC. Maybe you can search and send for a pair.


----------



## leilani01

natalia0128 said:


> Did anyone get this in mail?



I just got off the phone with Nordstrom Credit / Customer Service dept. and the representative told me it applies to all Nordstrom card levels.

Hope that's true.


----------



## allove

Randomly stopped by my local rack and found a 0.013 ct single round cut diamond pendant 14k white gold necklace for $99... Even better when I was paying it came up as on clearance for $59.... Even better it was mislabeled and is actually 0.13 carats !


----------



## itsmree

allove said:


> Randomly stopped by my local rack and found a 0.013 ct single round cut diamond pendant 14k white gold necklace for $99... Even better when I was paying it came up as on clearance for $59.... Even better it was mislabeled and is actually 0.13 carats !


picture please


----------



## allove

itsmree said:


> picture please







I feel so lucky  I've been wanting a simple small diamond necklace too! Just perfect.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Crazy deal! Score 



allove said:


> View attachment 3366451
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky  I've been wanting a simple small diamond necklace too! Just perfect.


----------



## couturely

FYI- Be careful when checking out with their mobile device. The SA was ringing up my boots and made up an excuse that the item needs to be reticketed because the barcode wasn't scanning & the numbers weren't legible. I offered to read the barcode numbers but she refused. She called another SA from the shoes department to reticket the item but decided it was okay for me to purchase the penny item.

Without further ado, my .01 Pour la Victoire boots. (Red- Old tag, white- new tag)


----------



## VernisCerise

befrank said:


> Yoox has them. Additional 15% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366300




Thank you!!



buyingpig said:


> I only saw 7.5 and 11 at my rack. Here's the UPC. Maybe you can search and send for a pair.




Thanks for upc, I saw them the other day in the rack and forgot to snap a photo [emoji4]


----------



## Michelle1x

I saw a few Canada Goose parkas today.  Was somebody looking for those?  Nordstrom sells them, now.  Really they are too heavy for Northern CA where I am.


----------



## gquinn

Michelle1x said:


> I saw a few Canada Goose parkas today.  Was somebody looking for those?  Nordstrom sells them, now.  Really they are too heavy for Northern CA where I am.




Just PM'd you


----------



## shiba_inu

I was able to do some shopping at NR before CTR. A few SAs told me they are doing Price Adjustments this one last time. At one store, they said they aren't any longer. I'll believe the ones who said there's still one last PA. 

My question is how do I do a PA?  Do I just bring in the receipt?  Also, do I need to do the PA while the sale is running or is it anytime within the 7 days from when I made the original purchase, even if that means it's after the sale. For instance, I made some purchases on Thursday, May 26. Wondering if I can still price adjust after the sale for those?

TIA!  I'm very confused about the NR price adjustment process.


----------



## bagnshoe

shiba_inu said:


> I was able to do some shopping at NR before CTR. A few SAs told me they are doing Price Adjustments this one last time. At one store, they said they aren't any longer. I'll believe the ones who said there's still one last PA.
> 
> My question is how do I do a PA?  Do I just bring in the receipt?  Also, do I need to do the PA while the sale is running or is it anytime within the 7 days from when I made the original purchase, even if that means it's after the sale. For instance, I made some purchases on Thursday, May 26. Wondering if I can still price adjust after the sale for those?
> 
> TIA!  I'm very confused about the NR price adjustment process.




Hi,
To do PA, you need to bring in the items that you wanted to do PA along with the original receipts . I believe that the SA will ring the items as a return and do the PA afterwards if I remember correctly. As long as the item is purchased within the 7 days PA window then you should be okay ie if CTR starts 5-27 then purchases made on 5-20 till 5-30 will qualify for the PA. Just make sure that all tags are attached and unused along with the original receipts and you should be able to do PA. HTH


----------



## shiba_inu

bagnshoe said:


> Hi,
> To do PA, you need to bring in the items that you wanted to do PA along with the original receipts . I believe that the SA will ring the items as a return and do the PA afterwards if I remember correctly. As long as the item is purchased within the 7 days PA window then you should be okay ie if CTR starts 5-27 then purchases made on 5-20 till 5-30 will qualify for the PA. Just make sure that all tags are attached and unused along with the original receipts and you should be able to do PA. HTH




Thank you!


----------



## peacelovesequin

CTR starts today!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Found these cute Oliver Peoples sunglasses for $32!


----------



## pepperdiva

at Nordstrom.com! Just the blue color is marked down but so beautiful!


----------



## BlackApple

really hope those frye boots I put back the other day are still there now that the clear the rack promotion is going on.


----------



## Michelle1x

I've told lots of people where the canada goose was so no more PMs please


----------



## AnnaFreud

Marc by Marc Jacobs mouse flats marked down online. I got these plus a pair of the studded ones. Both about $80


----------



## MahoganyQT

AnnaFreud said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs mouse flats marked down online. I got these plus a pair of the studded ones. Both about $80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366806



 Thanks for posting! I want a pair! Is anyone familiar with the sizing on these? The reviews seem to be all over the place. I'm typically a US 8 but wear a European 39.


----------



## abl13

AnnaFreud said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs mouse flats marked down online. I got these plus a pair of the studded ones. Both about $80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366806


 
Oh my gosh, thank you! $78 is a really good deal for these, the cheapest I have ever found them has been around $95.


----------



## abl13

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks for posting! I want a pair! Is anyone familiar with the sizing on these? The reviews seem to be all over the place. I'm typically a US 8 but wear a European 39.


 
I am a US 9 and I wear 39 in these. Nordstrom Rack has a true fit feature on the website that will calculate your size in these based on a pair of shoes you already own. I would try that.


----------



## buyingpig

AnnaFreud said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs mouse flats marked down online. I got these plus a pair of the studded ones. Both about $80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366806


Thank you for posting this! Bought 2 pairs... man, bought way too many shoes recently. This combined with ferragamo sale at bloomies! I really need to edit things down and return some!


----------



## MahoganyQT

abl13 said:


> I am a US 9 and I wear 39 in these. Nordstrom Rack has a true fit feature on the website that will calculate your size in these based on a pair of shoes you already own. I would try that.




Thanks!


----------



## applecidered

Poked around the NR.com, not seeing much I truly liked online. Hopefully will find better luck in store this weekend!


----------



## allove

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Crazy deal! Score




I just called my rack and they said I can come back and get my price adjusted for the additional 25% ! It just keeps getting better [emoji4]


----------



## itsmree

allove said:


> View attachment 3366451
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky  I've been wanting a simple small diamond necklace too! Just perfect.


it is gorgeous! congrats!!


----------



## natalia0128

I got this DVF dress for 31.00$ what do you think?
Still full price online


----------



## natalia0128

By the way, I bought a tumi carry on luggage for 222$ after 25% off. Do you think it is a deal?


----------



## meowmix318

natalia0128 said:


> I got this DVF dress for 31.00$ what do you think?
> Still full price online



Great score and beautiful  dress


----------



## krissa

natalia0128 said:


> I got this DVF dress for 31.00$ what do you think?
> Still full price online





I have this dress, too! I didn't get to for $31, though lol. I love it. It looks awesome in navy. I got it in red.


----------



## Lauren0404

I've got a dolce miss Sicily (missing the strap), a Chloe dree tote and some other unidentifiable Chloe all white altered and refurbished tags [emoji22] DM for location


----------



## natalia0128

What do you think for $50 . Look like new


----------



## MahoganyQT

natalia0128 said:


> I got this DVF dress for 31.00$ what do you think?
> Still full price online




Nice. Can't go wrong with DVF!!!


----------



## qwertyword

Got the Zac Posen Eartha satchel in pewter for $130 (retail $495 marked down to $175 red tag extra 25% off) yay! The cashier was very complimentary of the find when she rang it up


----------



## Shinz

allove said:


> I just called my rack and they said I can come back and get my price adjusted for the additional 25% ! It just keeps getting better [emoji4]




Which store is this?? 

I was told we get PA's until June 1 but I haven't tried yet, hope they let me!


----------



## sparksfly

Michelle1x said:


> I've told lots of people where the canada goose was so no more PMs please




How much were they? Just wondering incase I ever come across one.


----------



## bankygirl

OMG! Gorgeous!  I would keep but if you decide to return, let me know! I would love to find one for $31! 


natalia0128 said:


> I got this DVF dress for 31.00$ what do you think?
> Still full price online


----------



## natalia0128

Any good racks in Houston area that you would recommend?


----------



## lms910

natalia0128 said:


> Any good racks in Houston area that you would recommend?




POST OAK!! I go at least twice a week. Have found valentino and ysl bags and shoes .


----------



## leilani01

Saw these Burberry bracelets this morning at the Metro Point location.  They're in the glass case close to the doors.  I also spotted a few pieces of Gucci jewelry.


----------



## Michelle1x

sparksfly said:


> How much were they? Just wondering incase I ever come across one.



$250 W&R white tag, with a regular price of $900.


----------



## yakusoku.af

VernisCerise said:


> Has anyone seen these Tory Burch espadrilles in 8.5 in their rack. They're from past season, I can't find anywhere. TIA
> View attachment 3366227




They had them in red in 8.5 at Honolulu NR


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu NR 



Bunch of Longchamp 
I did not check prices or take pics of UPC 


Tory Burch beauty
$27.97 eye shadow palette


$39.97 lipstick set


----------



## Pippi_27

-2$ [emoji23]


	

		
			
		

		
	
-5$ [emoji16]


	

		
			
		

		
	
-20$[emoji14]


	

		
			
		

		
	
-7$[emoji8]


	

		
			
		

		
	
-70$[emoji857] orig price 1500$ I  guess 


	

		
			
		

		
	
-42$[emoji847] 


	

		
			
		

		
	
-11$[emoji7]


	

		
			
		

		
	
-not red tag 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
-249+ 25% off. 
have fun shopping everyone!!!


----------



## VernisCerise

yakusoku.af said:


> They had them in red in 8.5 at Honolulu NR
> View attachment 3367130




Thank you, I got a pair from yoox!


----------



## Atahack23

natalia0128 said:


> I got this DVF dress for 31.00$ what do you think?
> Still full price online




I love this dress! And what a great price!


----------



## Atahack23

Pippi_27 said:


> View attachment 3367139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -2$ [emoji23]
> View attachment 3367140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -5$ [emoji16]
> View attachment 3367142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -20$[emoji14]
> View attachment 3367143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -7$[emoji8]
> View attachment 3367147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -70$[emoji857] orig price 1500$ I  guess
> View attachment 3367148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -42$[emoji847]
> View attachment 3367149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -11$[emoji7]
> View attachment 3367150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -not red tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -249+ 25% off.
> have fun shopping everyone!!!




You got some great deals! [emoji1376]


----------



## Hydrakonos

My first ever Clear The Rack steal: a Diptyque Candle Set for $15, original price $90 still in stores!


----------



## IStuckACello

Has anyone seen those Tory birch Fitbit bracelets at the rack?


----------



## lifeinmylitas

Got a pair of size 37 black rag & bone Newbury booties for $119, +25% clear the rack deal = $90ish bucks!! I was about to splurge on the harrow booties but I can't justify it anymore! Successful trip for me


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

VERY frustrated not being able to use the app. I saw the below Rag & Bone coat red tagged. It's been in the store a while for the same price ($375). On a whim I asked a SA to price check it.... with CTR pricing it rung up $74. 




I also bought this Zadig & Voltaire dress for $15: 




I picked up these two Jimmy Choo clutches for my mother ($329 each, not red/blue tagged):


----------



## yinyin1288

Anyone know how good the Cincinnati rack is?


----------



## Michelle1x

natalia0128 said:


> I got this DVF dress for 31.00$ what do you think?
> Still full price online


That is the the Zarita, a famous dress.  Very hard to get on sale.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I found these AGL sneakers for about $58 after CTR


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Some great deals on Ancient Greek Sandals online. I love their sandals - I have three pairs! 

https://www.nordstromrack.com/brands/Ancient Greek Sandals


----------



## viba424

I am convinced my NR hid all the designer racks before the sale. There were none to be found. Whats up with that? 

I still managed to find some great items, including a pair of Joes for $34 that fit like a dream.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. Not red/blue tagged.


----------



## intrigue

PM for location. They are white tags so no additional discount.


----------



## abl13

Best rack find ever.


----------



## buyingpig

Anyone really hate we cannot use the old rack app anymore? Wanted to get this pair of shoes for BF. They been around for about 9 months now, and no red tag. Same shoes from same brand that came in around same time all got red tagged. Asked the employee to scan them for me. She insisted they weren't marked down.... I had to argue with her until she finally scanned them.


----------



## JumpyTigerQ

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice. Can't go wrong with DVF!!!




Love it!


----------



## JumpyTigerQ

abl13 said:


> Best rack find ever.
> 
> View attachment 3367814
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367815




Wow, nice, so jelly! Lol


----------



## cmm62

buyingpig said:


> Anyone really hate we cannot use the old rack app anymore? Wanted to get this pair of shoes for BF. They been around for about 9 months now, and no red tag. Same shoes from same brand that came in around same time all got red tagged. Asked the employee to scan them for me. She insisted they weren't marked down.... I had to argue with her until she finally scanned them.




Yes! I wish they would add a scanner o the regular app. Sucks that it's gone.


----------



## krissa

Spotted some Stuart weitzman nudist sandals black patent in size 39 at city center Racj. Nqc. Left on racks didn't have time take pic. I believe they were under $125.


----------



## Lauren0404

buyingpig said:


> Anyone really hate we cannot use the old rack app anymore? Wanted to get this pair of shoes for BF. They been around for about 9 months now, and no red tag. Same shoes from same brand that came in around same time all got red tagged. Asked the employee to scan them for me. She insisted they weren't marked down.... I had to argue with her until she finally scanned them.




Yes! I bought a Rails shirt yesterday reg price $148 marked down to $40 and then made it to the check out to find out it was $8! Imagine all the poor souls who passed it up thinking it was $40...


----------



## peacelovesequin

buyingpig said:


> Anyone really hate we cannot use the old rack app anymore? Wanted to get this pair of shoes for BF. They been around for about 9 months now, and no red tag. Same shoes from same brand that came in around same time all got red tagged. Asked the employee to scan them for me. She insisted they weren't marked down.... I had to argue with her until she finally scanned them.



I do. It's super annoying asking SA's to scan stuff.


----------



## hellokimmiee

buyingpig said:


> Anyone really hate we cannot use the old rack app anymore? Wanted to get this pair of shoes for BF. They been around for about 9 months now, and no red tag. Same shoes from same brand that came in around same time all got red tagged. Asked the employee to scan them for me. She insisted they weren't marked down.... I had to argue with her until she finally scanned them.




Yes! I actually asked two different SA's to scan a dress to see if it had been marked down further. They both insisted that it had "just been marked down" and the red tag was the price. Got to the register and it ended up being a penny & to think I almost left it. Miss the app so much.


----------



## shiba_inu

buyingpig said:


> Anyone really hate we cannot use the old rack app anymore? Wanted to get this pair of shoes for BF. They been around for about 9 months now, and no red tag. Same shoes from same brand that came in around same time all got red tagged. Asked the employee to scan them for me. She insisted they weren't marked down.... I had to argue with her until she finally scanned them.




Yes!!!  I ask nicely and some are cool and do it willingly, no questions asked. Others will say no, it's not marked down. Pretty sure they know I will ask again.  Then it becomes a tennis match. We have to spend more time discussing whether to scan or not. It takes only a few seconds to scan. Why waste each other's time and breath debating about it?  And guess what?  Sometimes, it actually does ring up with a LOWER price. 

I would like it if Nordstrom Rack would install price scanners in their store. Since they won't give us the app back. The same type they have at Target and other stores. It saves us, as customers, the aggravation of having to work up the strength and courage to ask the SAs to scan our stuff. The SAs are busy and we should not have to wait in line or flag them down just to check a price. Total opposite experience than at Nordstrom.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at Honolulu NR 
They had 10 of them 





Nothing else great. I think this CTR is a bust for me


----------



## bankygirl

Yes! I hate bothering SAs to price check stuff, or find sizes. They should put price scanners or add that feature to the new app, with inventory info. They have lost so much business from me with these changes!



shiba_inu said:


> Yes!!!  I ask nicely and some are cool and do it willingly, no questions asked. Others will say no, it's not marked down. Pretty sure they know I will ask again.  Then it becomes a tennis match. We have to spend more time discussing whether to scan or not. It takes only a few seconds to scan. Why waste each other's time and breath debating about it?  And guess what?  Sometimes, it actually does ring up with a LOWER price.
> 
> I would like it if Nordstrom Rack would install price scanners in their store. Since they won't give us the app back. The same type they have at Target and other stores. It saves us, as customers, the aggravation of having to work up the strength and courage to ask the SAs to scan our stuff. The SAs are busy and we should not have to wait in line or flag them down just to check a price. Total opposite experience than at Nordstrom.


----------



## natalia0128

Should i keep this tumi carry on luggage for 200$?


----------



## natalia0128

Btw, i went to the post oak rack in houston. They still offer pa in 7 days


----------



## Lzamare

The oNly thing I found was Stuart Weitzman Playtime for $179 with an additional 25%


----------



## louboutal

natalia0128 said:


> Should i keep this tumi carry on luggage for 200$?




Was it red tagged? What was the original price?  If you decide not to could you let me know? It looks like a great deal!


----------



## joysyoggi

Pippi_27 said:


> View attachment 3367139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -2$ [emoji23]
> View attachment 3367140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -5$ [emoji16]
> View attachment 3367142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -20$[emoji14]
> View attachment 3367143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -7$[emoji8]
> View attachment 3367147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -70$[emoji857] orig price 1500$ I  guess
> View attachment 3367148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -42$[emoji847]
> View attachment 3367149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -11$[emoji7]
> View attachment 3367150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -not red tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -249+ 25% off.
> have fun shopping everyone!!!



The dresses are really cute! Would you mind to post the UPC code?


----------



## natalia0128

louboutal said:


> Was it red tagged? What was the original price?  If you decide not to could you let me know? It looks like a great deal!



The original tag 495  or 595$, Not red tag, it is Assorted pre pack UPC tag.


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone seen Ray-ban club masters at their rack? My mom wants a pair for her birthday. Groupon has them for $115 but I'm wondering if the racks cheaper.


----------



## krissa

I got a small Natasha for $159.97 red tag (before disc) is that a good price? It was a hl return, so I'm not sure how low the discounted price was. I had a migraine so I just brought it to think about at home.


----------



## cuhlee

sparksfly said:


> Anyone seen Ray-ban club masters at their rack? My mom wants a pair for her birthday. Groupon has them for $115 but I'm wondering if the racks cheaper.




I haven't looked recently but saw some at the downtown SF rack about a month ago. I think they were $79.99. Good luck!!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

sparksfly said:


> Anyone seen Ray-ban club masters at their rack? My mom wants a pair for her birthday. Groupon has them for $115 but I'm wondering if the racks cheaper.




They're on Jet.com for $89.95


----------



## sparksfly

elisainthecity said:


> They're on Jet.com for $89.95




Thanks! Any idea if they're authentic? I've never used that site before. I just bought them off groupon but I may cancel it.


----------



## girlhasbags

I got lucky at this clear the rack there was designer stuff all over.

I got a pair of Kate Spade - Grey wool and leather wedge booties. They were tagged $119. rung up $41.00

I got a pair of grey Ugg suede wedge boots - tagged $84.00 rung up $63

A pair of in box Isabel Marant snow - calf skin boot $720.00 retail marked $224. got them for $177.


----------



## vornado

hellokimmiee said:


> Yes! I actually asked two different SA's to scan a dress to see if it had been marked down further. They both insisted that it had "just been marked down" and the red tag was the price. Got to the register and it ended up being a penny & to think I almost left it. Miss the app so much.




But how do you know the dress might have been marked down further?


----------



## hellokimmiee

vornado said:


> But how do you know the dress might have been marked down further?




This was maybe a month and a half ago but it was an assorted tag from November that had only been red tagged once. I assume anything assorted from February & before has had a few price drops by now.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Anyone interested in these Burberry scarfs? 199.00 plus extra 25% off


----------



## vornado

hellokimmiee said:


> This was maybe a month and a half ago but it was an assorted tag from November that had only been red tagged once. I assume anything assorted from February & before has had a few price drops by now.




Wow, that's very smart! Thanks.


----------



## Michelle1x

I'm not familiar with this brand "Jessica Wilde" but this coat keeps going in and out of stock on the website:
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...-coat-with-genuine-fox-rabbit-fur?color=KHAKI

This brand is from the main line store


----------



## vornado

Anybody know Malone souliers? I saw a pair of shoes for $190 with extra 25%off, they are my size, should i get them?


----------



## ladycee

Michelle1x said:


> I saw a few Canada Goose parkas today.  Was somebody looking for those?  Nordstrom sells them, now.  Really they are too heavy for Northern CA where I am.




Just curious on how much they were since you gave out location already


----------



## meowmix318

Vlad said:


> I concur, a scan would help tremendously!



I am not familiar with this brand but these shoes are really cute. Love the color


----------



## Michelle1x

ladycee said:


> Just curious on how much they were since you gave out location already



$249 with a W&R white tag. I think it was the Kensington or Trillium, $900 retail.

Nordstrom sells these now so we should be seeing more at the rack, I would think.


----------



## madgrl786

vornado said:


> Anybody know Malone souliers? I saw a pair of shoes for $190 with extra 25%off, they are my size, should i get them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369269



I've never heard of the brand, but those are pretty special. I vote, keep them!


----------



## afsweet

My local NR never gets high end shoes. I was shocked to see so many Jimmy Choos!


----------



## afsweet

continued


----------



## afsweet

also saw some mbmj mouse flats


----------



## afsweet

I didn't see the mbmj flats in other sizes, but a lot of the jimmy choos were available in various sizes.


----------



## hellokimmiee

A little late but here are my CTR finds:

Phillip Lim Fringe vest $89 from $750



Red Valentino Organza dress $123 from $1095



Proenza Schouler Print dress $140 from $1250



Proenza Schouler Tweed Skirt $68 from $795



MSMG print dress $104 from $935



YSL Leopard Bianca Heels $150 from $995



Everything was PA, had to go big for the last time! 

Also got really lucky and found these a day before CTR:




So happy as I've been literally going to a Rack everyday trying to find a pair [emoji4] Now I just need to find some tributes!


----------



## allove

hellokimmiee said:


> Also got really lucky and found these a day before CTR:
> 
> View attachment 3370003
> 
> 
> So happy as I've been literally going to a Rack everyday trying to find a pair [emoji4] Now I just need to find some tributes!




Congrats!!! I would die if I found a pair in my size at a rack [emoji7]


----------



## krissa

hellokimmiee said:


> A little late but here are my CTR finds:
> 
> Phillip Lim Fringe vest $89 from $750
> View attachment 3369996
> 
> 
> Red Valentino Organza dress $123 from $1095
> View attachment 3369997
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Print dress $140 from $1250
> View attachment 3369998
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Tweed Skirt $68 from $795
> View attachment 3369999
> 
> 
> MSMG print dress $104 from $935
> View attachment 3370000
> 
> 
> YSL Leopard Bianca Heels $150 from $995
> View attachment 3370001
> 
> 
> Everything was PA, had to go big for the last time!
> 
> Also got really lucky and found these a day before CTR:
> 
> View attachment 3370003
> 
> 
> So happy as I've been literally going to a Rack everyday trying to find a pair [emoji4] Now I just need to find some tributes!





Yay!!


----------



## katran26

hellokimmiee said:


> A little late but here are my CTR finds:
> 
> Phillip Lim Fringe vest $89 from $750
> View attachment 3369996
> 
> 
> Red Valentino Organza dress $123 from $1095
> View attachment 3369997
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Print dress $140 from $1250
> View attachment 3369998
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Tweed Skirt $68 from $795
> View attachment 3369999
> 
> 
> MSMG print dress $104 from $935
> View attachment 3370000
> 
> 
> YSL Leopard Bianca Heels $150 from $995
> View attachment 3370001
> 
> 
> Everything was PA, had to go big for the last time!
> 
> Also got really lucky and found these a day before CTR:
> 
> View attachment 3370003
> 
> 
> So happy as I've been literally going to a Rack everyday trying to find a pair [emoji4] Now I just need to find some tributes!



wow! amazing finds


----------



## vornado

hellokimmiee said:


> A little late but here are my CTR finds:
> 
> Phillip Lim Fringe vest $89 from $750
> View attachment 3369996
> 
> 
> Red Valentino Organza dress $123 from $1095
> View attachment 3369997
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Print dress $140 from $1250
> View attachment 3369998
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Tweed Skirt $68 from $795
> View attachment 3369999
> 
> 
> MSMG print dress $104 from $935
> View attachment 3370000
> 
> 
> YSL Leopard Bianca Heels $150 from $995
> View attachment 3370001
> 
> 
> Everything was PA, had to go big for the last time!
> 
> Also got really lucky and found these a day before CTR:
> 
> View attachment 3370003
> 
> 
> So happy as I've been literally going to a Rack everyday trying to find a pair [emoji4] Now I just need to find some tributes!




Wow, the Mesg is so pretty!


----------



## vornado

stephc005 said:


> continued




I like the last pairs!so pretty!


----------



## natalia0128

hellokimmiee said:


> A little late but here are my CTR finds:
> 
> Phillip Lim Fringe vest $89 from $750
> View attachment 3369996
> 
> 
> Red Valentino Organza dress $123 from $1095
> View attachment 3369997
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Print dress $140 from $1250
> View attachment 3369998
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Tweed Skirt $68 from $795
> View attachment 3369999
> 
> 
> MSMG print dress $104 from $935
> View attachment 3370000
> 
> 
> YSL Leopard Bianca Heels $150 from $995
> View attachment 3370001
> 
> 
> Everything was PA, had to go big for the last time!
> 
> Also got really lucky and found these a day before CTR:
> 
> View attachment 3370003
> 
> 
> So happy as I've been literally going to a Rack everyday trying to find a pair [emoji4] Now I just need to find some tributes!


Wow nice finds [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## LuxeDeb

Nice finds! You really scored on the YSLs and the Rockstuds....gorgeous!




hellokimmiee said:


> A little late but here are my CTR finds:
> 
> Phillip Lim Fringe vest $89 from $750
> 
> Red Valentino Organza dress $123 from $1095
> 
> Proenza Schouler Print dress $140 from $1250
> 
> Proenza Schouler Tweed Skirt $68 from $795
> 
> MSMG print dress $104 from $935
> 
> YSL Leopard Bianca Heels $150 from $995
> 
> Everything was PA, had to go big for the last time!
> 
> Also got really lucky and found these a day before CTR:
> 
> So happy as I've been literally going to a Rack everyday trying to find a pair [emoji4] Now I just need to find some tributes!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Thank you all for the compliments! Now I'm back to not spending a dime until the next sale comes around [emoji13]

Also, just saw someone posted an update about the Chicago location in the Last Chance thread. Nordstrom just added it to their openings page. It'll open Oct. 20 at the Yorktown Center in Lombard, IL. Can't wait but bummed about the location, traveling anywhere W of Chicago is a nightmare in terms of traffic.


----------



## Michelle1x

hellokimmiee said:


> Thank you all for the compliments! Now I'm back to not spending a dime until the next sale comes around [emoji13]
> 
> .


 
Well you are in luck because it looks like the next CTR is only in 2 weeks!

June 16-19.  Honestly I think they need to restock some inventory- this CTR was pretty slim pickins from what I could see.  Seems like another one would be too soon.


----------



## remy12

hellokimmiee said:


> A little late but here are my CTR finds:
> 
> Phillip Lim Fringe vest $89 from $750
> View attachment 3369996
> 
> 
> Red Valentino Organza dress $123 from $1095
> View attachment 3369997
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Print dress $140 from $1250
> View attachment 3369998
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Tweed Skirt $68 from $795
> View attachment 3369999
> 
> 
> MSMG print dress $104 from $935
> View attachment 3370000
> 
> 
> YSL Leopard Bianca Heels $150 from $995
> View attachment 3370001
> 
> 
> Everything was PA, had to go big for the last time!
> 
> Also got really lucky and found these a day before CTR:
> 
> View attachment 3370003
> 
> 
> So happy as I've been literally going to a Rack everyday trying to find a pair [emoji4] Now I just need to find some tributes!



Great finds.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Whoa that's way too soon! There's nothing to buy at my Rack so fingers crossed for a few transfer shipments!!!



Michelle1x said:


> Well you are in luck because it looks like the next CTR is only in 2 weeks!
> 
> June 16-19.  Honestly I think they need to restock some inventory- this CTR was pretty slim pickins from what I could see.  Seems like another one would be too soon.


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> A little late but here are my CTR finds:
> 
> Phillip Lim Fringe vest $89 from $750
> View attachment 3369996
> 
> 
> Red Valentino Organza dress $123 from $1095
> View attachment 3369997
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Print dress $140 from $1250
> View attachment 3369998
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Tweed Skirt $68 from $795
> View attachment 3369999
> 
> 
> MSMG print dress $104 from $935
> View attachment 3370000
> 
> 
> YSL Leopard Bianca Heels $150 from $995
> View attachment 3370001
> 
> 
> Everything was PA, had to go big for the last time!
> 
> Also got really lucky and found these a day before CTR:
> 
> View attachment 3370003
> 
> 
> So happy as I've been literally going to a Rack everyday trying to find a pair [emoji4] Now I just need to find some tributes!



You did great! I didn't shop at NR this ctr sale.


----------



## mkmccormick1105

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu NR
> View attachment 3367131
> View attachment 3367132
> 
> Bunch of Longchamp
> I did not check prices or take pics of UPC
> View attachment 3367133
> 
> Tory Burch beauty
> $27.97 eye shadow palette
> View attachment 3367134
> 
> $39.97 lipstick set
> View attachment 3367135
> 
> View attachment 3367136


Omg - you always have so much Longchamp - we literally have none - do you know if they will ship to me?


----------



## sunshinesash

nordrack haul from indianapolis! 

-western style belt, 12.97 

-rose salve, 5.50 & mario badescu facial spray, 5

-free people dress, [clearance] 17.60 

-sam edelman gigi, 40

-havianas, 10


----------



## mharri20

hellokimmiee said:


> A little late but here are my CTR finds:
> 
> Phillip Lim Fringe vest $89 from $750
> View attachment 3369996
> 
> 
> Red Valentino Organza dress $123 from $1095
> View attachment 3369997
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Print dress $140 from $1250
> View attachment 3369998
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Tweed Skirt $68 from $795
> View attachment 3369999
> 
> 
> MSMG print dress $104 from $935
> View attachment 3370000
> 
> 
> YSL Leopard Bianca Heels $150 from $995
> View attachment 3370001
> 
> 
> Everything was PA, had to go big for the last time!
> 
> Also got really lucky and found these a day before CTR:
> 
> View attachment 3370003
> 
> 
> So happy as I've been literally going to a Rack everyday trying to find a pair [emoji4] Now I just need to find some tributes!



You scored BIG TIME! I love all of those finds (obviously the rockstuds are TDF), but I'm espeically swooning over the Phillip Lim. It's gorgeous!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Honolulu NR!!! 
Runnnn! Lol
I haven't seen Loubis in years at the Rack!!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

mharri20 said:


> You scored BIG TIME! I love all of those finds (obviously the rockstuds are TDF), but I'm espeically swooning over the Phillip Lim. It's gorgeous!




Thanks [emoji847] it's perfect for Chicago's half warm half breezy weather 



yakusoku.af said:


> Honolulu NR!!!
> Runnnn! Lol
> I haven't seen Loubis in years at the Rack!!!
> View attachment 3370804
> 
> View attachment 3370805




If only I had tiny feet lol


----------



## mharri20

yakusoku.af said:


> Honolulu NR!!!
> Runnnn! Lol
> I haven't seen Loubis in years at the Rack!!!
> View attachment 3370804
> 
> View attachment 3370805



WOW and they are brand new! Hope a TPFer snags these. I'm with Kimmie above...if only I had smaller feet! These actually look easy to walk in.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Saw these givenchy jelly flats for $99 in size 40 & 41 at state street rack


----------



## yakusoku.af

mharri20 said:


> WOW and they are brand new! Hope a TPFer snags these. I'm with Kimmie above...if only I had smaller feet! These actually look easy to walk in.




I'm a 6.5 and I tried to squeeze my foot in there. Not happening lololololololo


----------



## yakusoku.af

hellokimmiee said:


> Thanks [emoji847] it's perfect for Chicago's half warm half breezy weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only I had tiny feet lol




Meeeee Tooo! 
I almost walked by them too. I was like wait isn't that a red sole!


----------



## yakusoku.af

mkmccormick1105 said:


> Omg - you always have so much Longchamp - we literally have none - do you know if they will ship to me?




Pretty sure they still ship but there was only 1 purple tote left when I went today. They sell pretty fast


----------



## yakusoku.af

Also spotted at NR Honolulu 
Last Longchamp tote 








Valentino


----------



## ladycee

Spotted these


----------



## TravelBug

Got these Badgley Mischka during CTR for $52.87 down from $235.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Price drops today! 

Spotted: 

MBMJ size 0 $29 from $498





Tamara Melon $59 from $695





Theory suede pants $89 from$995


----------



## hellokimmiee

DVF $47.99 from $398


----------



## hellokimmiee

More DVF:










Sorry for the multiple posts just posting things as I see them!


----------



## pinkfeet

Which rack are all these dresses at  ?


----------



## hellokimmiee

pinkfeet said:


> Which rack are all these dresses at  ?




Lincoln Park


----------



## pinkfeet

Thank you!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

So a IG personal shopper had someone pick up the Louboutins I spotted yesterday. Wish a member would have been able to order it.


----------



## bakeacookie

Booo.


----------



## smalls

yakusoku.af said:


> So a IG personal shopper had someone pick up the Louboutins I spotted yesterday. Wish a member would have been able to order it.
> View attachment 3371928



They were my size but I saw the post late last night and when I called the sa on the phone was unable to locate it so it was already sold.  Bummer.  The Sa on the phone seemed super nice though.


----------



## natalia0128

hellokimmiee said:


> Saw these givenchy jelly flats for $99 in size 40 & 41 at state street rack
> 
> View attachment 3370878


I got the one similar in blue. I did not what brand was it. I am about to return after browsing around i thought mine would be the same, but not the brand call (dizzy)


----------



## yakusoku.af

smalls said:


> They were my size but I saw the post late last night and when I called the sa on the phone was unable to locate it so it was already sold.  Bummer.  The Sa on the phone seemed super nice though.




Awww!!! I figured even if I put them on hold a reseller could message me anyways and ask for the hold info. 
I'm guessing a few resellers checks this thread.  The shoes were hard to spot.  It wasn't even in a Louboutin box. I almost walked by it.


----------



## kema042290

hellokimmiee said:


> More DVF:
> View attachment 3371577
> 
> View attachment 3371578
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371579
> 
> View attachment 3371580
> 
> 
> Sorry for the multiple posts just posting things as I see them!



Did you see any in a 0? TIA


----------



## vornado

Spotted brand new Jimmy choo aza 38 in patent navy for $190, only saw the left one in the box, and the sa couldnt find out the right one when I Eason the store. Maybe they have found it out today. Pm me for location


----------



## bakeacookie

yakusoku.af said:


> Awww!!! I figured even if I put them on hold a reseller could message me anyways and ask for the hold info.
> I'm guessing a few resellers checks this thread.  The shoes were hard to spot.  It wasn't even in a Louboutin box. I almost walked by it.




Some people on tpf are resellers, and yes, this thread is available without being a member so they can check this thread.


----------



## hellokimmiee

kema042290 said:


> Did you see any in a 0? TIA




I don't think so. There may have been one zero but not for under $100.


----------



## hellokimmiee

A few things I got for myself yesterday:

ALC Flare dress for $29 from $695



Public School shirt dress $19 from $495



Valentino Organza Top $29 from $750



It's got a small rip near the sleeve hopefully a tailor can fix it or it's going back.

Also found this $3,000 Gucci dress for $29. Some rude person stole the crystal necklace that made it a halter so I will have to find a substitute. I probably should be thanking them cause it just looked like a plain black dress from a distance.



Jessie J wore it in 2014.


----------



## Jhaxhiu

Gorgeous! Was the Gucci marked 29?


----------



## pinkfeet

Great finds. I love all your dresss. I went to Woodfield so far and found nada. I'm debating on hitting up other stores but it's so nice out I think I'll enjoy it instead of hunting. I'm tempted though ..  Lol


----------



## krissa

hellokimmiee said:


> A few things I got for myself yesterday:
> 
> ALC Flare dress for $29 from $695
> View attachment 3372307
> 
> 
> Public School shirt dress $19 from $495
> View attachment 3372317
> 
> 
> Valentino Organza Top $29 from $750
> View attachment 3372318
> 
> 
> It's got a small rip near the sleeve hopefully a tailor can fix it or it's going back.
> 
> Also found this $3,000 Gucci dress for $29. Some rude person stole the crystal necklace that made it a halter so I will have to find a substitute. I probably should be thanking them cause it just looked like a plain black dress from a distance.
> View attachment 3372325
> 
> 
> Jessie J wore it in 2014.
> View attachment 3372320





Love love love this.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

hellokimmiee said:


> A few things I got for myself yesterday:
> 
> ALC Flare dress for $29 from $695
> View attachment 3372307
> 
> 
> Public School shirt dress $19 from $495
> View attachment 3372317
> 
> 
> Valentino Organza Top $29 from $750
> View attachment 3372318
> 
> 
> It's got a small rip near the sleeve hopefully a tailor can fix it or it's going back.
> 
> Also found this $3,000 Gucci dress for $29. Some rude person stole the crystal necklace that made it a halter so I will have to find a substitute. I probably should be thanking them cause it just looked like a plain black dress from a distance.
> View attachment 3372325
> 
> 
> Jessie J wore it in 2014.
> View attachment 3372320




Love the Gucci dress. I'm sure you can find another necklace to substitute.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Jhaxhiu said:


> Gorgeous! Was the Gucci marked 29?




Yep! 



pinkfeet said:


> Great finds. I love all your dresss. I went to Woodfield so far and found nada. I'm debating on hitting up other stores but it's so nice out I think I'll enjoy it instead of hunting. I'm tempted though ..  Lol




Lol it is really nice out! I wouldn't sweat it, I went to a few other stores & yeah nothing. Debated going to Schaumberg but now I'm glad I skipped it. Pretty much everything I found was from the Lincoln Park rack which I think was a fluke cause I never find stuff marked down there. I seriously think I've just been really lucky finding other people's returns or something because I've never seen any of these dresses and all of a sudden they're only $29.


----------



## olalahia

hellokimmiee said:


> A few things I got for myself yesterday:
> 
> ALC Flare dress for $29 from $695
> View attachment 3372307
> 
> 
> Public School shirt dress $19 from $495
> View attachment 3372317
> 
> 
> Valentino Organza Top $29 from $750
> View attachment 3372318
> 
> 
> It's got a small rip near the sleeve hopefully a tailor can fix it or it's going back.
> 
> Also found this $3,000 Gucci dress for $29. Some rude person stole the crystal necklace that made it a halter so I will have to find a substitute. I probably should be thanking them cause it just looked like a plain black dress from a distance.
> View attachment 3372325
> 
> 
> Jessie J wore it in 2014.
> View attachment 3372320




Omg! Love that Valentino top!!!


----------



## sweetgirlblog

Have anybody ever returned anything after 90 days passed?


----------



## vornado

hellokimmiee said:


> A few things I got for myself yesterday:
> 
> ALC Flare dress for $29 from $695
> View attachment 3372307
> 
> 
> Public School shirt dress $19 from $495
> View attachment 3372317
> 
> 
> Valentino Organza Top $29 from $750
> View attachment 3372318
> 
> 
> It's got a small rip near the sleeve hopefully a tailor can fix it or it's going back.
> 
> Also found this $3,000 Gucci dress for $29. Some rude person stole the crystal necklace that made it a halter so I will have to find a substitute. I probably should be thanking them cause it just looked like a plain black dress from a distance.
> View attachment 3372325
> 
> 
> Jessie J wore it in 2014.
> View attachment 3372320




Jealous! So pretty!


----------



## mugenprincess

hellokimmiee said:


> A few things I got for myself yesterday:
> 
> ALC Flare dress for $29 from $695
> View attachment 3372307
> 
> 
> Public School shirt dress $19 from $495
> View attachment 3372317
> 
> 
> Valentino Organza Top $29 from $750
> View attachment 3372318
> 
> 
> It's got a small rip near the sleeve hopefully a tailor can fix it or it's going back.
> 
> Also found this $3,000 Gucci dress for $29. Some rude person stole the crystal necklace that made it a halter so I will have to find a substitute. I probably should be thanking them cause it just looked like a plain black dress from a distance.
> View attachment 3372325
> 
> 
> Jessie J wore it in 2014.
> View attachment 3372320



Amazing finds, especially the gucci!


----------



## Pao9

hellokimmiee said:


> A few things I got for myself yesterday:
> 
> ALC Flare dress for $29 from $695
> View attachment 3372307
> 
> 
> Public School shirt dress $19 from $495
> View attachment 3372317
> 
> 
> Valentino Organza Top $29 from $750
> View attachment 3372318
> 
> 
> It's got a small rip near the sleeve hopefully a tailor can fix it or it's going back.
> 
> Also found this $3,000 Gucci dress for $29. Some rude person stole the crystal necklace that made it a halter so I will have to find a substitute. I probably should be thanking them cause it just looked like a plain black dress from a distance.
> View attachment 3372325
> 
> 
> Jessie J wore it in 2014.
> View attachment 3372320




Incredible finds! The Valentino is so cute!


----------



## sparksfly

hellokimmiee said:


> Price drops today!
> 
> Spotted:
> 
> MBMJ size 0 $29 from $498
> View attachment 3371552
> 
> View attachment 3371554
> 
> 
> Tamara Melon $59 from $695
> View attachment 3371553
> 
> View attachment 3371555
> 
> 
> Theory suede pants $89 from$995
> View attachment 3371556
> 
> View attachment 3371557




Love that Marc Jacobs. Is it cropped? Also what store? I'd love to search and send it.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Pao9 said:


> Incredible finds! The Valentino is so cute!






mugenprincess said:


> Amazing finds, especially the gucci!






vornado said:


> Jealous! So pretty!






olalahia said:


> Omg! Love that Valentino top!!!




Thanks ya'll [emoji5]



sparksfly said:


> Love that Marc Jacobs. Is it cropped? Also what store? I'd love to search and send it.




It's either cropped or obscenely tiny lol it was at the Lincoln Park store.


----------



## sparksfly

hellokimmiee said:


> Thanks ya'll [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's either cropped or obscenely tiny lol it was at the Lincoln Park store.




Thanks! I'm wondering if I could squeeze into it. I'm normally a 2. I'd hate to pay for shipping and then have it not fit.


----------



## hellokimmiee

sparksfly said:


> Thanks! I'm wondering if I could squeeze into it. I'm normally a 2. I'd hate to pay for shipping and then have it not fit.




It may fit in the body but I think it'd be a squeeze in the underarm area.


----------



## HMBlove

I decided to stop in Rack today because I heard about the price cuts and work was stressful. Came across these and was excited about them and when they rang up they were $187 plus tax! Can't wait to wear them for some wedding festivities this year. 

(Sorry for the multiple pictures. I'm new at this)


----------



## IStuckACello

Found these Vince textured leather pants for an asst$79.xx. Wasn't 100% sure they were leather since the inside tag was messed up, but then I confirmed online! Been looking for a pair of black leather pants that fit at a good price 

Also found a Free People slip for $5.99. I don't know what happened at my local Rack, most of the designer stuff is gone! Last year they sent it to the other Rack nearby (in the land of no parking) which irks me, especially since some of the prices after markdown can be so good.


----------



## Michelle1x

Today I accidentally bought a tag switched item.  I thought it was a pair of Vince leather pants, size 4- for my daughter.  Price was $79, an incredible price for Vince leather pants.  There was no Vince tag, it had a white tag with the $79 red tag attached (as if they were a return- which they probably were).  And these had a wide leg which we prefer.

When I got home I noticed the vince label looked attached by hand and there were some nicks around the label area where another tag might have been attached there.    Then inside the lining, I see this stamped marking "Rosleen" - which is another leather company apparently.


----------



## meowmix318

Michelle1x said:


> Today I accidentally bought a tag switched item.  I thought it was a pair of Vince leather pants, size 4- for my daughter.  Price was $79, an incredible price for Vince leather pants.  There was no Vince tag, it had a white tag with the $79 red tag attached (as if they were a return- which they probably were).  And these had a wide leg which we prefer.
> 
> When I got home I noticed the vince label looked attached by hand and there were some nicks around the label area where another tag might have been attached there.    Then inside the lining, I see this stamped marking "Rosleen" - which is another leather company apparently.



Oh how horrible  some people....


----------



## bagshoemisses

Michelle1x said:


> Today I accidentally bought a tag switched item.  I thought it was a pair of Vince leather pants, size 4- for my daughter.  Price was $79, an incredible price for Vince leather pants.  There was no Vince tag, it had a white tag with the $79 red tag attached (as if they were a return- which they probably were).  And these had a wide leg which we prefer.
> 
> When I got home I noticed the vince label looked attached by hand and there were some nicks around the label area where another tag might have been attached there.    Then inside the lining, I see this stamped marking "Rosleen" - which is another leather company apparently.




That is terrible. You really have to check every thing I see.


----------



## RackFanatic

Made a quick trip to my local Rack yesterday to check out the post-CTR markdowns. Ended up bringing home a pair of Jimmy Choo Alina pointy toe flats for $189, and the Clarisonic Opal serum applicator for $49.97 (still regular price on Clarisonic.com.) Not quite sure why Clarisonic products have been so heavily discounted lately, but happy to benefit [emoji18]


----------



## Michelle1x

these are the pants.  If you look at the label closely you can see the 2 pinpoints where the other label was removed.  And that "Rosleen" marking is on the inside lining.

So- people think this was a scam where they bought a pair of expensive Vince leather pants and returned these?  The weird thing is, these don't look that cheap either.  But they aren't Vince, for sure.  They might be mens pants?


----------



## mugenprincess

RackFanatic said:


> Made a quick trip to my local Rack yesterday to check out the post-CTR markdowns. Ended up bringing home a pair of Jimmy Choo Alina pointy toe flats for $189, and the Clarisonic Opal serum applicator for $49.97 (still regular price on Clarisonic.com.) Not quite sure why Clarisonic products have been so heavily discounted lately, but happy to benefit [emoji18]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373330
> View attachment 3373331
> View attachment 3373332
> View attachment 3373333




Wow! The choos look perfect !


----------



## Pao9

I went into rack today to see the clothing selection which should be marked down but everything was super expensive! Maybe not all racks do markdowns at the same time???[emoji19]


----------



## meowmix318

Pao9 said:


> I went into rack today to see the clothing selection which should be marked down but everything was super expensive! Maybe not all racks do markdowns at the same time???[emoji19]



It could possibly be the tags may not be updated as well


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Yeah that's probably the case (that they didn't update the tags). The good news is that there are probably penny items hiding in plain sight 



Pao9 said:


> I went into rack today to see the clothing selection which should be marked down but everything was super expensive! Maybe not all racks do markdowns at the same time???[emoji19]





meowmix318 said:


> It could possibly be the tags may not be updated as well


----------



## bakeacookie

Scored DVF capris that fit as trousers for $20 

Found kids Toms (pink/red glitter) for $9.90. Perfect gifts to send to my cousins! 

DBF found a multitude of Burberry button ups in black and navy. No pics cuz he took those home [emoji28] 
He got me a black check w&r shirt to wear as a shirt dress. &#10084;&#65039; 

The Nordies half yearly sale has Burberry men's on sale but not as good as w&r prices, but pretty decent for ties and button ups as well.


----------



## sparksfly

bakeacookie said:


> Scored DVF capris that fit as trousers for $20
> 
> Found kids Toms (pink/red glitter) for $9.90. Perfect gifts to send to my cousins!
> 
> DBF found a multitude of Burberry button ups in black and navy. No pics cuz he took those home [emoji28]
> He got me a black check w&r shirt to wear as a shirt dress. &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> The Nordies half yearly sale has Burberry men's on sale but not as good as w&r prices, but pretty decent for ties and button ups as well.




We're all his W&R? Been looking for men's Burberry.


----------



## bakeacookie

sparksfly said:


> We're all his W&R? Been looking for men's Burberry.




No, his weren't. If he takes a pic of the tag I'll share.


----------



## sparksfly

bakeacookie said:


> No, his weren't. If he takes a pic of the tag I'll share.




Ok thanks! Do you recall the prices?


----------



## bakeacookie

sparksfly said:


> Ok thanks! Do you recall the prices?




$150 I think. 

It's the Henry style, I remember that. Believe it's more slim than the traditional one called Cambridge.


----------



## kema042290

hellokimmiee said:


> I don't think so. There may have been one zero but not for under $100.



I never see anything see anything from dvf for under 100 in really small sizes. Sigh ... thank you


----------



## greenoiloil

Is the markdowns for store wide or specific department only? I'm wondering when will they have markdowns for shoes this month.


----------



## greenoiloil

Without the app, I've no idea when the markdown happens. I miss the app lol


----------



## marksuzy

I never thought I would find a pair, but today I found these beautiful Harlequin Rockstuds-Worn & Refinished.


----------



## ashlie

marksuzy said:


> I never thought I would find a pair, but today I found these beautiful Harlequin Rockstuds-Worn & Refinished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375060
> View attachment 3375061
> View attachment 3375062




Omg you are so lucky!! Were there anymore?!


----------



## marksuzy

They were the only pair I saw (and have ever seen)!


----------



## hellokimmiee

marksuzy said:


> I never thought I would find a pair, but today I found these beautiful Harlequin Rockstuds-Worn & Refinished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375060
> View attachment 3375061
> View attachment 3375062




Gorgeous! Perfect for summer


----------



## Michelle1x

marksuzy said:


> I never thought I would find a pair, but today I found these beautiful Harlequin Rockstuds-Worn & Refinished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375060
> View attachment 3375061
> View attachment 3375062



Those are really exceptional ones, too.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

No rockstuds for me today but I did pick up these two Marc Jacobs for $99.25 each.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

marksuzy said:


> I never thought I would find a pair, but today I found these beautiful Harlequin Rockstuds-Worn & Refinished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375060
> View attachment 3375061
> View attachment 3375062




Congratulations. I saw a similar pair on Nordstrom.com for 40% off but it was still too pricey [emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## amstevens714

Colaluvstrvl said:


> No rockstuds for me today but I did pick up these two Marc Jacobs for $99.25 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375115
> View attachment 3375116




Wow - that's a few dollars off retail lol [emoji6]


----------



## amstevens714

marksuzy said:


> I never thought I would find a pair, but today I found these beautiful Harlequin Rockstuds-Worn & Refinished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375060
> View attachment 3375061
> View attachment 3375062




Beautiful shoes - congrats!


----------



## LuxeDeb

marksuzy said:


> I never thought I would find a pair, but today I found these beautiful Harlequin Rockstuds-Worn & Refinished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375060
> View attachment 3375061
> View attachment 3375062




Wow, those are gorgeous! They are really special ones!



Colaluvstrvl said:


> No rockstuds for me today but I did pick up these two Marc Jacobs for $99.25 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375115
> View attachment 3375116




Very nice! Beautiful color!


----------



## kateincali

If anyone has the UPC for an orange Marc Jacobs Venetia, a PM would be much appreciated [emoji177]


----------



## kateincali

Colaluvstrvl said:


> No rockstuds for me today but I did pick up these two Marc Jacobs for $99.25 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375115
> View attachment 3375116




Gorgeous! I almost purchased one yesterday but it was just too beat up


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

amstevens714 said:


> Wow - that's a few dollars off retail lol [emoji6]




I know. They had one locked up. I was prepared to get it as a birthday gift for my sister and then I found the second one thrown down in the clearance bin. Both had the strap but only one had a dust bag. They had MBMJ bags there for a lot more.


----------



## Dahls

marksuzy said:


> I never thought I would find a pair, but today I found these beautiful Harlequin Rockstuds-Worn & Refinished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375060
> View attachment 3375061
> View attachment 3375062



Congrats! Beautiful!


----------



## meowmix318

marksuzy said:


> I never thought I would find a pair, but today I found these beautiful Harlequin Rockstuds-Worn & Refinished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375060
> View attachment 3375061
> View attachment 3375062



Love the color


----------



## bagshoemisses

Yesterday my store had 2 of those Marc Jacobs bags in black in excellent condition for $99. (Same as the one posted above) PM if you want store name and exact location where to locate in store.


----------



## mharri20

marksuzy said:


> I never thought I would find a pair, but today I found these beautiful Harlequin Rockstuds-Worn & Refinished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375060
> View attachment 3375061
> View attachment 3375062



Congrats! These are a great find! They will be perfect for summer.


----------



## intrigue

Sorry, this is off topic but the Honolulu store shipped a Chloe Tote to me and the package has been lost ---- has anybody experienced this issue with NR? I was told by their online customer service that I have to call the store directly to try and get assistance in filing a claim but was wondering if anybody might have suggestions.


----------



## katran26

Boston NR has been cleaned out...went the other day and there was literally nothing (designer) left


----------



## Michelle1x

intrigue said:


> Sorry, this is off topic but the Honolulu store shipped a Chloe Tote to me and the package has been lost ---- has anybody experienced this issue with NR? I was told by their online customer service that I have to call the store directly to try and get assistance in filing a claim but was wondering if anybody might have suggestions.



Yeah- I had something lost that was being sent to me from an east coast store (I am west coast).  NR has a customer satisfaction manager (or something like that)- they will connect you with.  They just look up the tracking number and work with the shipper, if they can't find it, they refund your money.

In my case they never shipped it out, so there was no tracking number.  They refunded me immediately.  Their policy is to charge you, then send it, so sometimes you get charged and nothing is sent.


----------



## sparksfly

Michelle1x said:


> Did any one of us get this coat?
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...ed-fox-fur-trim-hooded-short-coat?color=BLACK




Wow that's such a good deal. I never see good deals on NR.com. It makes me wonder how many they have in stock. Like if it's one haha


----------



## starshine182

Michelle1x said:


> Did any one of us get this coat?
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...ed-fox-fur-trim-hooded-short-coat?color=BLACK



FYI this is sold out. Also, it's a shopstyle link which I think should be disclosed when posted. Don't know how others feel but I prefer to know & made the decision that I'm giving you $$$ for my random purchases that have no affiliation with you. 

Off to clear my cache......


----------



## mharri20

starshine182 said:


> FYI this is sold out. Also, it's a shopstyle link which I think should be disclosed when posted. Don't know how others feel but I prefer to know & made the decision that I'm giving you $$$ for my random purchases that have no affiliation with you.
> 
> Off to clear my cache......



Ugh. People aren't supposed to post affiliate links in the forums (it's against the rules if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## babycinnamon

starshine182 said:


> FYI this is sold out. Also, it's a shopstyle link which I think should be disclosed when posted. Don't know how others feel but I prefer to know & made the decision that I'm giving you $$$ for my random purchases that have no affiliation with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Off to clear my cache......







mharri20 said:


> Ugh. People aren't supposed to post affiliate links in the forums (it's against the rules if I'm not mistaken).




Someone should flag the posts so it can be removed by the mods. 

No, they aren't allowed. I think it was last year(?) Nordstrom anniversary sale thread someone was posting their rstyle links and TPF members were clicking unknowingly. I reported those. Soooo aggravating!!


----------



## mharri20

babycinnamon said:


> Someone should flag the posts so it can be removed by the mods.
> 
> No, they aren't allowed. I think it was last year(?) Nordstrom anniversary sale thread someone was posting their rstyle links and TPF members were clicking unknowingly. I reported those. Soooo aggravating!!



I thought I remembered that from last year! I'm already stalking the sale thread for 2016 waiting for updates even though I have no funds for it lol...


----------



## babycinnamon

mharri20 said:


> I thought I remembered that from last year! I'm already stalking the sale thread for 2016 waiting for updates even though I have no funds for it lol...




I try so hard not to buy because I find myself buying only because it's "on sale" and a "good deal." I really need to be better about buying things I actually like and would wear over and over because there are so many things I wear once and never again [emoji20]. Oh the cycle..Lol!


----------



## intrigue

Michelle1x said:


> Yeah- I had something lost that was being sent to me from an east coast store (I am west coast).  NR has a customer satisfaction manager (or something like that)- they will connect you with.  They just look up the tracking number and work with the shipper, if they can't find it, they refund your money.
> 
> 
> 
> In my case they never shipped it out, so there was no tracking number.  They refunded me immediately.  Their policy is to charge you, then send it, so sometimes you get charged and nothing is sent.




Thank you!


----------



## Michelle1x

starshine182 said:


> FYI this is sold out. Also, it's a shopstyle link which I think should be disclosed when posted. Don't know how others feel but I prefer to know & made the decision that I'm giving you $$$ for my random purchases that have no affiliation with you.
> 
> Off to clear my cache......



Sorry- I have no idea what you are talking about?


----------



## krissa

sparksfly said:


> Wow that's such a good deal. I never see good deals on NR.com. It makes me wonder how many they have in stock. Like if it's one haha





This usually happens when there's only one. You have to be extremely lucky to be there at the right time.


----------



## Dawn

Colaluvstrvl said:


> No rockstuds for me today but I did pick up these two Marc Jacobs for $99.25 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375115
> View attachment 3375116



That is an insane deal!!! So jealous!


----------



## itsmree

good morning pf ladies! on monday, i will be in NY (aack, so excited). my husband has the first few days planned, but we are winging in towards the end of the week. staying near battery park. we have NEVER been to NY, and have our big "must see list." but this girl needs a must shop list   so, which NR are near where I will be? and any other little shops that are a must see?  THANKS


----------



## daisygrl

Found them!!!! I have never thought this would ever happen! Rockstuds with box and dust bag. Yay!  Price is meeeh at $299 (new not w&r) but I got them and will think about them at home.


----------



## smiley13tree

itsmree said:


> good morning pf ladies! on monday, i will be in NY (aack, so excited). my husband has the first few days planned, but we are winging in towards the end of the week. staying near battery park. we have NEVER been to NY, and have our big "must see list." but this girl needs a must shop list   so, which NR are near where I will be? and any other little shops that are a must see?  THANKS




Unfortunately there's only one NR in Union Square... But I love shopping in soho and the many sample sales that go on throughout the week! For example, Tory burch was this week! And I think there's on for J crew, theory, and madewell later in June.


----------



## marksuzy

marksuzy said:


> I never thought I would find a pair, but today I found these beautiful Harlequin Rockstuds-Worn & Refinished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375060
> View attachment 3375061
> View attachment 3375062




I am going to return these as they are a smidge too small I really need a size 41. If you wear a size 40 and are interested, please post here and then PM me and I will coordinate my return with you so you can buy them at the store to have them sent. Please no resellers-post/respond  if you wear size 9-9.5 and will wear these beauties!


----------



## daisygrl

marksuzy said:


> I am going to return these as they are a smidge too small I really need a size 41. If you wear a size 40 and are interested, please post here and then PM me and I will coordinate my return with you so you can buy them at the store to have them sent. Please no resellers-post/respond  if you wear size 9-9.5 and will wear these beauties!




Oh, you're so thoughtful! But I wear size 37 (6.5 US.)These are 38, speck too big, thus I am thinking about them. I was too excited at the store so all the red flags went off the window.


----------



## ashlie

marksuzy said:


> I am going to return these as they are a smidge too small I really need a size 41. If you wear a size 40 and are interested, please post here and then PM me and I will coordinate my return with you so you can buy them at the store to have them sent. Please no resellers-post/respond  if you wear size 9-9.5 and will wear these beauties!




I pm'd you. I am very interested. Thank you!


----------



## hellokimmiee

daisygrl said:


> Oh, you're so thoughtful! But I wear size 37 (6.5 US.)These are 38, speck too big, thus I am thinking about them. I was too excited at the store so all the red flags went off the window.




If you return please let me know!


----------



## marksuzy

ashlie said:


> I pm'd you. I am very interested. Thank you!




Responded to your PM


----------



## bankygirl

daisygrl said:


> Found them!!!! I have never thought this would ever happen! Rockstuds with box and dust bag. Yay!  Price is meeeh at $299 (new not w&r) but I got them and will think about them at home.


PM'd you!


----------



## itsmree

marksuzy said:


> I am going to return these as they are a smidge too small I really need a size 41. If you wear a size 40 and are interested, please post here and then PM me and I will coordinate my return with you so you can buy them at the store to have them sent. Please no resellers-post/respond  if you wear size 9-9.5 and will wear these beauties!


me!


----------



## bagshoemisses

I need a 39 so I can't purchase. Very happy for whom ever gets them.


----------



## itsmree

smiley13tree said:


> Unfortunately there's only one NR in Union Square... But I love shopping in soho and the many sample sales that go on throughout the week! For example, Tory burch was this week! And I think there's on for J crew, theory, and madewell later in June.


love those designers! how do you get more info on sample sales?


----------



## ashlie

itsmree said:


> love those designers! how do you get more info on sample sales?




You can go online and there are a bunch of sites that will list designers, dates, location and what types of items will be there. They sometimes even doing pricing. The city is full of sample sales 24/7 haha you'll have fun!


----------



## itsmree

ashlie said:


> You can go online and there are a bunch of sites that will list designers, dates, location and what types of items will be there. They sometimes even doing pricing. The city is full of sample sales 24/7 haha you'll have fun!


i found the insider guide site, thanks! totally bummed tho, we are there the 13-19th and all those start the 20th


----------



## pecknnibble

daisygrl said:


> Found them!!!! I have never thought this would ever happen! Rockstuds with box and dust bag. Yay!  Price is meeeh at $299 (new not w&r) but I got them and will think about them at home.




Omg I love this color!! And $299 for a new one is a GREAT price. The W&R are usually $250 so I think you got an amazing deal!! Too bad I'm the same size as you (6-6.5) and need a 37 in rockstuds too. [emoji13] But if I were you, I'd highly consider using an insert bc these are super hard to come by at the rack, let alone brand new with box AND dustbag!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi
I wear 40. Can you please pm me???? Thank you!!!!


----------



## mugenprincess

daisygrl said:


> Found them!!!! I have never thought this would ever happen! Rockstuds with box and dust bag. Yay!  Price is meeeh at $299 (new not w&r) but I got them and will think about them at home.



woww!! lucky you! =D


----------



## daisygrl

pecknnibble said:


> Omg I love this color!! And $299 for a new one is a GREAT price. The W&R are usually $250 so I think you got an amazing deal!! Too bad I'm the same size as you (6-6.5) and need a 37 in rockstuds too. [emoji13] But if I were you, I'd highly consider using an insert bc these are super hard to come by at the rack, let alone brand new with box AND dustbag!



Thank you! They are not too big length wise but the straps are loose indeed (and can't make another hole to tighten them due to studs.) But they are comfortable. It is NR after all, so can't be too picky


----------



## yakusoku.af

Ladies if you are looking for a mini Rockie I saw some today at Off Saks Fifth Ave for $299.99


----------



## morejunkny

itsmree said:


> love those designers! how do you get more info on sample sales?




Racked.com always has a good listing of sample sales. Have a nice visit!


----------



## katlovespie

Dawn said:


> That is an insane deal!!! So jealous!




Wow!!! What a score!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Cutest bag ever!



yakusoku.af said:


> Ladies if you are looking for a mini Rockie I saw some today at Off Saks Fifth Ave for $299.99
> View attachment 3376547



I like Racked NY but they do miss a sale or two - also check Lazarshopping,mizhattan and samplesally.



morejunkny said:


> Racked.com always has a good listing of sample sales. Have a nice visit!



Monday is Alice and Olivia! Go to Gilt City and buy a preview ticket so you can get in early! If you're sample sized the deals are crazy - last year I scored a $1800 dress for $129, they have sample furs, leather jackets, coats, gowns for about $100. They also have stock sizing but for more $. A.V. Max is one of my favorite cheap jewelry sales, also opening Monday - if you go to my blog you can read past sample sale reports for both of those.  



itsmree said:


> good morning pf ladies! on monday, i will be in NY (aack, so excited). my husband has the first few days planned, but we are winging in towards the end of the week. staying near battery park. we have NEVER been to NY, and have our big "must see list." but this girl needs a must shop list   so, which NR are near where I will be? and any other little shops that are a must see?  THANKS





itsmree said:


> love those designers! how do you get more info on sample sales?


----------



## itsmree

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Cutest bag ever!
> 
> 
> 
> I like Racked NY but they do miss a sale or two - also check Lazarshopping,mizhattan and samplesally.
> 
> 
> 
> Monday is Alice and Olivia! Go to Gilt City and buy a preview ticket so you can get in early! If you're sample sized the deals are crazy - last year I scored a $1800 dress for $129, they have sample furs, leather jackets, coats, gowns for about $100. They also have stock sizing but for more $. A.V. Max is one of my favorite cheap jewelry sales, also opening Monday - if you go to my blog you can read past sample sale reports for both of those.


Ok, I am new to this sample sale stuff so I googled sample size and it said '0' so if that's true, I'm def not a sample size  are all the clothes (majority) at a sample sale actually that size? Forgive me I'm just an inlander from southern ca, no sample sales in riverside county


----------



## smiley13tree

itsmree said:


> Ok, I am new to this sample sale stuff so I googled sample size and it said '0' so if that's true, I'm def not a sample size  are all the clothes (majority) at a sample sale actually that size? Forgive me I'm just an inlander from southern ca, no sample sales in riverside county




No they usually have all sizes but the "true" samples will be sizes ~0-4. Those are items that might not even have labels, don't have lining (may not have even gone into production). I would definitely check out the websites the ladies mentioned above to see what past sales have offered!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

marksuzy said:


> I am going to return these as they are a smidge too small I really need a size 41. If you wear a size 40 and are interested, please post here and then PM me and I will coordinate my return with you so you can buy them at the store to have them sent. Please no resellers-post/respond  if you wear size 9-9.5 and will wear these beauties!




Bummer, the one day that I was super busy at work [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## bagnshoe

daisygrl said:


> Found them!!!! I have never thought this would ever happen! Rockstuds with box and dust bag. Yay!  Price is meeeh at $299 (new not w&r) but I got them and will think about them at home.




That's such an awesome deal  for a new RS. What size are you  and what location did you get?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

daisygrl said:


> Found them!!!! I have never thought this would ever happen! Rockstuds with box and dust bag. Yay!  Price is meeeh at $299 (new not w&r) but I got them and will think about them at home.




Great color. Congratulations


----------



## daisygrl

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Great color. Congratulations





bagnshoe said:


> That's such an awesome deal  for a new RS. What size are you  and what location did you get?



Thanks, guys! I have been looking for Rockstuds for a very long time.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Very few samples are zeros because they are made for 6-foot models who are more like 2-6. I often purchase samples and I'm nowhere near a zero. But it does depend on the brand - when I write a sample sale report I always share how the samples run. For example Tracy Reese was all size 4 but more like a 2/4 so I couldn't really fit. Teri Jon was 4/6 so I was able to squeeze into a few. Right now I'm a solid 6 and I can fit into some samples but they did fit better when I was a 4. Rebecca Taylor's samples are mostly size 2 but I can still fit into her flowy styles. That being said most sales don't just have samples - they have stock sizing too, which is often 0-12 and sometimes larger. 



itsmree said:


> Ok, I am new to this sample sale stuff so I googled sample size and it said '0' so if that's true, I'm def not a sample size  are all the clothes (majority) at a sample sale actually that size? Forgive me I'm just an inlander from southern ca, no sample sales in riverside county


----------



## katran26

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Very few samples are zeros because they are made for 6-foot models who are more like 2-6. I often purchase samples and I'm nowhere near a zero. But it does depend on the brand - when I write a sample sale report I always share how the samples run. For example Tracy Reese was all size 4 but more like a 2/4 so I couldn't really fit. Teri Jon was 4/6 so I was able to squeeze into a few. Right now I'm a solid 6 and I can fit into some samples but they did fit better when I was a 4. Rebecca Taylor's samples are mostly size 2 but I can still fit into her flowy styles. That being said most sales don't just have samples - they have stock sizing too, which is often 0-12 and sometimes larger.



THIS! I hate when everyone assumes sample sizes are "0" - it's just not possible if you're over a certain height. I find sample sizes to definitely be more like a 4 or a 6, and have purchased sample sizes and I'm also a 6.


----------



## attyxthomas

yakusoku.af said:


> Ladies if you are looking for a mini Rockie I saw some today at Off Saks Fifth Ave for $299.99
> View attachment 3376547




Omgggggggg!!! Thank you thank you thank you! Sending my sister over now!!!


----------



## Michelle1x

I think rack may have had another markdown.  But stuff is really, really picked over at this point.

Next thursday is another CTR!


----------



## elevenxten




----------



## Colaluvstrvl

My rockstud quest continues but I found these today [emoji51]. The SW were $48


----------



## natalia0128

Colaluvstrvl said:


> My rockstud quest continues but I found these today [emoji51]. The SW were $48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377670



Omg, you found manolo in rack. Is it  good deal?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

natalia0128 said:


> Omg, you found manolo in rack. Is it  good deal?




They were $249 W&R[emoji51]


----------



## Lauren0404

Colaluvstrvl said:


> My rockstud quest continues but I found these today [emoji51]. The SW were $48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377670




OMG THE CARRIE BRADSHAW SHOE! Bravo!!


----------



## Atahack23

I spotted these today at the Dulles rack and thought one of you might be interested. Size 36.5 for $250 with original box and dust bag. They're in the size 6 section.


----------



## abl13

Found some good deals on scarves today in downtown Chicago. 




And got 2 Tory burch: 





No more St. John left but there were multiples of both tory's.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Rebecca Minkoff Avery crossbody bag $55.40. Retails for $175.00


----------



## bargainhunter95

Oh my gosh I bought these Valentino boots for a STEAL! I found these for $299 a while back and found em today for $88. They retail for $1400.


----------



## WhatNordstrom

bargainhunter95 said:


> Oh my gosh I bought these Valentino boots for a STEAL! I found these for $299 a while back and found em today for $88. They retail for $1400.


What a great find!  Which rack?  Thanks


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

daisygrl said:


> Thanks, guys! I have been looking for Rockstuds for a very long time.


I'm interested. Can you PM me?  I don't know how to do it.


----------



## Jhaxhiu

Those manolos are gorgeous!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Lauren0404 said:


> OMG THE CARRIE BRADSHAW SHOE! Bravo!!




Yes!!! Now I just need to find my Mr. Big [emoji23][emoji23]



Jhaxhiu said:


> Those manolos are gorgeous!




They are. Are love them.


----------



## hellokimmiee

bargainhunter95 said:


> Oh my gosh I bought these Valentino boots for a STEAL! I found these for $299 a while back and found em today for $88. They retail for $1400.




Omg jealous! What size are they?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu NR


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

It didn't take long for these to end up with the Instagram resellers.


----------



## kateincali

Colaluvstrvl said:


> It didn't take long for these to end up with the Instagram resellers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379157
> View attachment 3379158



I so want the orange one [emoji22] but for $99 lol 

They're all over eBay and Posh. I don't care at all about reselling, I just wish I could find one at NR


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

faith_ann said:


> I so want the orange one [emoji22] but for $99 lol
> 
> They're all over eBay and Posh. I don't care at all about reselling, I just wish I could find one at NR




I'll let you know if I come across it. I'm sure one will pop up for you.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Thanks to Marywhale for posting these YSL Tributes. Just got them in the mail and love them. I was worried that the 41 would be too big since I'm normally a 40 but I think they are fine.


----------



## kateincali

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I'll let you know if I come across it. I'm sure one will pop up for you.




That's sweet of you, thank you!


----------



## kateincali

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Thanks to Marywhale for posting these YSL Tributes. Just got them in the mail and love them. I was worried that the 41 would be too big since I'm normally a 40 but I think they are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379288
> View attachment 3379289




Gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Luv n bags

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Thanks to Marywhale for posting these YSL Tributes. Just got them in the mail and love them. I was worried that the 41 would be too big since I'm normally a 40 but I think they are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379288
> View attachment 3379289




Beautiful!


----------



## bagshoemisses

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Thanks to Marywhale for posting these YSL Tributes. Just got them in the mail and love them. I was worried that the 41 would be too big since I'm normally a 40 but I think they are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379288
> View attachment 3379289




Enjoy. They are beautiful!


----------



## kema042290

How are the racks in Louisiana. I'm in Mississippi for a few months and I think those are the closest ones to me. If there are any other ones nearby that I can check out let me know.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

bargainhunter95 said:


> Oh my gosh I bought these Valentino boots for a STEAL! I found these for $299 a while back and found em today for $88. They retail for $1400.


Hi
Could you please post the Sku for these? I'm looking for my daughters size! Tia!


----------



## bussbuss

Colaluvstrvl said:


> It didn't take long for these to end up with the Instagram resellers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379157
> View attachment 3379158


If any one finds d teal colored one let me know pls

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mharri20

bargainhunter95 said:


> Oh my gosh I bought these Valentino boots for a STEAL! I found these for $299 a while back and found em today for $88. They retail for $1400.



I have these boots are they are AMAZING! Congrats on a great find! That's about what I paid for mine as well a couple years ago. I can't believe you found them! 



Colaluvstrvl said:


> My rockstud quest continues but I found these today [emoji51]. The SW were $48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377670



LOVE both of these shoes!!! The MBs are dreamy


----------



## Michelle1x

Is anybody familiar with this brand Spiewak for down coats and parkas?
They have a few styles of these at NR online, and after CTR about $100 from $650
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...ur-trim-w-aviation-n3-b-parka?color=BERET+RED


----------



## Cthai




----------



## Cthai

And these for me!!! Can't wait to wear them for an upcoming wedding


----------



## elevenxten

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3380374
> 
> 
> 
> And these for me!!! Can't wait to wear them for an upcoming wedding


Both beautiful finds!!!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3380375
> 
> 
> 
> And these for me!!! Can't wait to wear them for an upcoming wedding


 
Nice finds!


----------



## allove

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3380375
> 
> 
> 
> And these for me!!! Can't wait to wear them for an upcoming wedding




Wow great find! They're beautiful, I wish I was a size 5! I come across really great finds but they're almost always a size 5


----------



## bakeacookie

8.5 $249 w&r

PM for location, will only give to 2 people.


----------



## MissMarion

Jimmy Choo peep toe pumps for $62.98! [emoji7]


----------



## nikksterxx

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3380375
> 
> 
> 
> And these for me!!! Can't wait to wear them for an upcoming wedding




Congrats on the beauties! I wish I was lucky enough to find such great shoes!


----------



## qcherry

Has anyone had any luck with penny finds for the past 6 months?


----------



## Michelle1x

qcherry said:


> Has anyone had any luck with penny finds for the past 6 months?



yeah I got a beat up equipment blouse.
It was marked .01, though.  Very strange, standing there alone on a rack as if the staff put it there for somebody to find.  I don't think thats what happened but it seemed like that.

I also saw a Kobi Halperin dress, also marked .01 that somebody had in their cart in line.


----------



## IStuckACello

qcherry said:


> Has anyone had any luck with penny finds for the past 6 months?




I found that Orange J Brand leather jacket. They pulled the other size I brought to the register immediately it seems after letting me purchase mine (I didn't need two). Somewhere here people stated they were told corporate says no more penny sales.


----------



## qcherry

IStuckACello said:


> I found that Orange J Brand leather jacket. They pulled the other size I brought to the register immediately it seems after letting me purchase mine (I didn't need two). Somewhere here people stated they were told corporate says no more penny sales.



No more penny sales? Oooh no wonder!


----------



## labellavita27

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3380374


----------



## mvalrie

qcherry said:


> Has anyone had any luck with penny finds for the past 6 months?


I found a pair of New Marc Jacobs Black and White Riding Boots (reg $885) and a TopShop Runway Dress $380 - both at the same Rack in DC.


----------



## k5ml3k

MissMarion said:


> Jimmy Choo peep toe pumps for $62.98! [emoji7]




Do yo have a pic by any chance?! I've been searching for Jimmy Choos for my wedding and have had no luck [emoji24]


----------



## bakeacookie

louboutal said:


> Was it red tagged? What was the original price?  If you decide not to could you let me know? It looks like a great deal!




Tried to PM you box is full.


----------



## louboutal

bakeacookie said:


> Tried to PM you box is full.




Just cleared it out. Sorry about that!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

louboutal said:


> Just cleared it out. Sorry about that!!!




Hope you get them [emoji4]


----------



## mugenprincess

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3380374


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3380375
> 
> 
> 
> And these for me!!! Can't wait to wear them for an upcoming wedding




Yeah!! We are shoe twins!


----------



## Luv n bags

Wow, nice finds! With the YSL and Valentinos.  I wish I were that lucky!


----------



## Cthai

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Yeah!! We are shoe twins!




Yes!!! But I'm super jealous of your blue one! Lol I wish I can find it in blue ... I actually went to Nordstrom today and almost brought the blue one...


----------



## Cthai

labellavita27 said:


> Omg I was looking at those and that's an awesome deal! What Nordstrom rack? I never find anything at the ones I go to.




This is actually the first time I saw/found rockstud!! I was waiting for my BBF at willow grove and I just randomly check out the shoes and saw them! I hop to one day find another rockstud in my size lol


----------



## Cthai

allove said:


> Wow great find! They're beautiful, I wish I was a size 5! I come across really great finds but they're almost always a size 5




Really!! I never find anything in my size, this is the first time saw something in my size and it for! Depending on shoes I can go from a 5 to a 6 ... I know a whole size different but some shoes I can't even squeeze into a 5 .. I love Salvatore flats and I'm a true 6 in them. But I always find 5 or 7! I hope to one day find rockstud in a 5 1/2 lol


----------



## ochie

allove said:


> Wow great find! They're beautiful, I wish I was a size 5! I come across really great finds but they're almost always a size 5




HAve you seen sz 35 Manolo Hangisi? I'm size 35 can I get the store info please.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3380375
> 
> 
> 
> And these for me!!! Can't wait to wear them for an upcoming wedding




Omg! Two major finds! Love them both.


----------



## 28thofmay

Found these Burberry rain boots on clearance for $35!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I've been finding plenty. I hunted for almost a year before I discovered the app so I developed an eye. If you know the merch just look for older stuff  That said, I do miss the ease of the app. 



qcherry said:


> Has anyone had any luck with penny finds for the past 6 months?



Love the red - you're a good friend 


Cthai said:


> View attachment 3380374


----------



## Leto

28thofmay said:


> Found these Burberry rain boots on clearance for $35!




Pm'd you! Hope you will share the sku!


----------



## Cthai

28thofmay said:


> Found these Burberry rain boots on clearance for $35!




Wow amazing!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

28thofmay said:


> Found these Burberry rain boots on clearance for $35!




Wow!!!! Great find!


----------



## yellowjade

Has anyone purchased a gift card on their 10 point day promo?


----------



## Cheesydee

Marc by marc jacobs for $19.90


----------



## elevenxten

Wow beautiful find!!! Love the look of the rainboots


----------



## wis3ly

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3380374



Omg these are my size! Let me know if you return/decide to part. Been looking for rockstuds but never see


----------



## bagnshoe

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3380375
> 
> 
> 
> And these for me!!! Can't wait to wear them for an upcoming wedding



So gorg. Great to wear for any weddings . You're so lucky. Wish it was it my size


----------



## elevenxten

I been seeing some of you like this type of shoes so found some for you if you want to see if its still available or know that there are such colors....

Glad that TPF is back up! Here were my finds from 2 days ago


----------



## elevenxten

One more from Tory Burch...


----------



## coconutsboston

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I've been finding plenty. I hunted for almost a year before I discovered the app so I developed an eye. If you know the merch just look for older stuff  That said, I do miss the ease of the app.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the red - you're a good friend


There's an app? Care to PM me what it is/entails?


----------



## coconutsboston

I scored a pair of Jimmy Choo Romy flats on my last jaunt!


----------



## abl13

coconutsboston said:


> There's an app? Care to PM me what it is/entails?


The app doesn't work anymore.


----------



## ashlie

abl13 said:


> The app doesn't work anymore.



I'm on the app right now...


----------



## abl13

ashlie said:


> I'm on the app right now...


It doesn't work the way it used to where you could scan an item in store and get a price and locate it at other stores. Now you can just use it to shop online. Not as useful.


----------



## mahlo13

Got this Burberry watch today. It's my first time finding something "top brand" at my nordstrom rack, so I'm extremely happy. There was also a Burberry Belmont backpack that I saw today, I passed on that though.


----------



## elevenxten

mahlo13 said:


> Got this Burberry watch today. It's my first time finding something "top brand" at my nordstrom rack, so I'm extremely happy. There was also a Burberry Belmont backpack that I saw today, I passed on that though.


How much was the watch?


----------



## mahlo13

elevenxten said:


> How much was the watch?


On clearance as well so $300.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Just spotted these size 39 high heel tributes. $249 w&r white tag. Not resoled but have a black smudge.


----------



## msjw

Couldn't believe it when I found this!


----------



## elevenxten

mahlo13 said:


> On clearance as well so $300.


Oh nice...congrats, beautiful watch!


----------



## ashlie

abl13 said:


> It doesn't work the way it used to where you could scan an item in store and get a price and locate it at other stores. Now you can just use it to shop online. Not as useful.



Omg! I totally misunderstood that. I thought you mean the actual TPF app. Cause I've been having problems with it all day. I'm so sorry [emoji85]


----------



## ashlie

msjw said:


> Couldn't believe it when I found this!



That's an amazing price!!!


----------



## mahlo13

elevenxten said:


> Oh nice...congrats, beautiful watch!


Thank you


----------



## 28thofmay

@Leto, I bought these while I was in Hawaii and I had them sent to my house. I forgot to take a picture, but hopefully they get here soon and I will post!


----------



## kema042290

Is it me or is it weird that clear the rack started today? Usually it starts on Friday except for holidays.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at NR Honolulu 
There was an orange one yesterday but it sold 




Also saw Burberry refurb


----------



## yakusoku.af

And T by Alexander Wang leather joggers


----------



## LuxeDeb

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today at NR Honolulu
> There was an orange one yesterday but it sold
> View attachment 3382341
> 
> View attachment 3382343
> 
> Also saw Burberry refurb
> View attachment 3382344
> 
> View attachment 3382345



Thank you!! I got one! The resellers here snatched up all the ones in Dallas when they got marked down a few weeks ago. I had given up on getting one. Thanks to you I even got the color I wanted


----------



## sparksfly

Are there any other colors of the MJ bag?


----------



## yakusoku.af

LuxeDeb said:


> Thank you!! I got one! The resellers here snatched up all the ones in Dallas when they got marked down a few weeks ago. I had given up on getting one. Thanks to you I even got the color I wanted



Your welcome! 
They must have had more in the back because yesterday there were 2 of this color yesterday and today there were 4 lol 
They weren't on a clearance rack yesterday so I think no one noticed.


----------



## yakusoku.af

sparksfly said:


> Are there any other colors of the MJ bag?



They had orange yesterday but TPF was down and I couldn't post. Here is the SKU if you want to see if any other store has it


----------



## mvalrie

LuxeDeb said:


> Thank you!! I got one! The resellers here snatched up all the ones in Dallas when they got marked down a few weeks ago. I had given up on getting one. Thanks to you I even got the color I wanted





yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today at NR Honolulu
> There was an orange one yesterday but it sold
> View attachment 3382341
> 
> View attachment 3382343
> 
> Also saw Burberry refurb
> View attachment 3382344
> 
> View attachment 3382345


Thanks so much...I managed to get one...they still have two left


----------



## lms910

Houston Post Oak had two pair of Prada baroque sunglasses this evening. The black pair had the bigger lenses and brown were smaller. Didnt get pics but you can call


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted


----------



## sparksfly

yakusoku.af said:


> They had orange yesterday but TPF was down and I couldn't post. Here is the SKU if you want to see if any other store has it
> View attachment 3382457
> 
> View attachment 3382458



Thanks! I actually like the teal better. Still not sure if I'll buy it. 

Anyone seen any Burberry kids? Still on the hunt for shower gifts.


----------



## sparksfly

The app actually has some decent things. If you search by best value it shows mostly designer things.


----------



## Leto

28thofmay said:


> @Leto, I bought these while I was in Hawaii and I had them sent to my house. I forgot to take a picture, but hopefully they get here soon and I will post!



Thank you! It will be very much appreciated [emoji4]


----------



## mugenprincess

28thofmay said:


> Found these Burberry rain boots on clearance for $35!



Wow!! Lucky you! Congrats!


----------



## bagnutt

Ran into my local rack after work today to check out CTR. Only had time to look at shoes and bags.

Picked up a Loeffler Randall Lock clutch for $52 and an Aimee Kestenberg Jillian crossbody for $60.  I think the LR envelope clutch had the wrong tag on the inside pocket of the purse, I looked at the receipt when I got home and for that item it says COSM/ACC like it's a cosmetic bag??


----------



## bagnutt

I picked up a few pairs of shoes also.

Carolinna Espinosa slingback pumps $64 (not familiar with this brand, but the shoes are really well made and a classic style)
Chloe Beckie pumps (purple) $144 - not sure if I will keep these, they are a tad big
DVF Montana sandals $23


----------



## bagnutt

These shoes were not my size, but I always check the larger size section - sometimes the shoes get misplaced.

Balenciaga cutout sandal


----------



## bagnutt

Longchamp wedge sandal


----------



## bagnutt

CTR shoes...

Stuart Weitzman Nouveau floral snakeskin pump $93


----------



## bagnutt

More CLR shoes

Miu Miu suede bow-embellished sandals $89


----------



## katran26

Hey guys - stupid question, but is CLR happening now?


----------



## Milky caramel

katran26 said:


> Hey guys - stupid question, but is CLR happening now?


Yes!


----------



## JumpyTigerQ

Bought this michael kors bronzing gel cream for $16, was also considering a tory burch eye palette for 25, but couldn't find much reviews online, still deciding.


----------



## katran26

Milky caramel said:


> Yes!



Yay thank you!!!


----------



## Kitty157

I love seeing everyone's posts!!! I don't have a Nordstrom Rack in Toronto and I miss going there (I used to live in the states). The best I can do is enjoy all ur finds and lust!!


----------



## sparksfly

28thofmay said:


> Found these Burberry rain boots on clearance for $35!



Could you post the upc? I'd love to try and locate a pair.


----------



## sparksfly

I love how resellers have no shame. They totally post photos of their items with clear Nordstrom rack tags and the price blurred off.


----------



## ashlie

sparksfly said:


> I love how resellers have no shame. They totally post photos of their items with clear Nordstrom rack tags and the price blurred off.



Where are these resellers? I would love to stalk their ig accounts lol


----------



## dee96789

Oh my $40 after CTR...


----------



## peacelovesequin

dee96789 said:


> Oh my $40 after CTR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383196
> View attachment 3383197



I PM'ed you!


----------



## LuxeDeb

dee96789 said:


> Oh my $40 after CTR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383196
> View attachment 3383197


Congrats! I love that design! Can you post a better pic of the sku? I doubt there is another out there, but I would love one if there is


----------



## dee96789

I've pm'd back all the people about the Miaou tote. There wasn't another I've seen in bel mar co. Good luck all!


----------



## Cthai

dee96789 said:


> Oh my $40 after CTR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383196
> View attachment 3383197



Oh nice! I saw this at the main store awhile back and almost brought it... Wish I can find it at the rack for $40


----------



## k5ml3k

Saw these at the Rack in Chicago on State St


----------



## bakeacookie

sparksfly said:


> I love how resellers have no shame. They totally post photos of their items with clear Nordstrom rack tags and the price blurred off.



Cuz if it don't sell in 90 days they'll return it. They can't take the tags off. Haha.


----------



## BlackApple

LuxeDeb said:


> Thank you!! I got one! The resellers here snatched up all the ones in Dallas when they got marked down a few weeks ago. I had given up on getting one. Thanks to you I even got the color I wanted


Which rack were these at? I live in Dallas too. I never saw any at the one on the parkway nor in plano.


----------



## MahoganyQT

28thofmay said:


> Found these Burberry rain boots on clearance for $35!



Nice find!!


----------



## sparksfly

ashlie said:


> Where are these resellers? I would love to stalk their ig accounts lol



Just use the tag Nordstrom rack. 

They posted a front photo of these saying for sale for $290 then this one after:


----------



## bankygirl

k5ml3k said:


> Saw these at the Rack in Chicago on State St


Please tell me that's not a security tag perforating the leather at the heel *cringe* 
I wish they found another way of protecting merchandise, even the pressure alarms leave marks on leather shoes and often the pins of these alarms are too thick for delicate materials such as silk on clothing and it is somewhat arbitrary what items have them. But it is the rack, so I guess we can't be that picky.


----------



## bankygirl

sparksfly said:


> Just use the tag Nordstrom rack.
> 
> They posted a front photo of these saying for sale for $290 then this one after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383405


That's amazing, especially because we can see the original price (crossed out on the left) and the percentage of discount so if so inclined, one could work out the math. Some people don't mind paying a markup, but I'd rather share here when I see something great so I can pass the savings along to another PF NR shopper. Call me naive but karma > $$.


----------



## sparksfly

bankygirl said:


> That's amazing, especially because we can see the original price (crossed out on the left) and the percentage of discount so if so inclined, one could work out the math. Some people don't mind paying a markup, but I'd rather share here when I see something great so I can pass the savings along to another PF NR shopper. Call me naive but karma > $$.



Yeah, the only issue is a few resellers check this thread and then buy items posted. 

I always hope a PF member buys it instead of a reseller when I post things.


----------



## hitt

dee96789 said:


> Oh my $40 after CTR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383196
> View attachment 3383197


WHAT! THAT IS A STEAL! LOVE IT!


----------



## ashlie

sparksfly said:


> Just use the tag Nordstrom rack.
> 
> They posted a front photo of these saying for sale for $290 then this one after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383405





bankygirl said:


> That's amazing, especially because we can see the original price (crossed out on the left) and the percentage of discount so if so inclined, one could work out the math. Some people don't mind paying a markup, but I'd rather share here when I see something great so I can pass the savings along to another PF NR shopper. Call me naive but karma > $$.



Omg! I started stalking. No wonder why we can never find anything [emoji24] 

Also, why not just take off the price tag all together?...


----------



## bakeacookie

ashlie said:


> Omg! I started stalking. No wonder why we can never find anything [emoji24]
> 
> Also, why not just take off the price tag all together?...



They don't take off the price tag because if no one buys it from them, they return it to the rack before the 90days are up.


----------



## bakeacookie

My CTR finds were boxes of Kate Spade thank you cards for 11 each. 

And a Ted Baker dress for $75 after discount. Ted baker is my absolute favorite for dresses now [emoji7]


----------



## olalahia

bakeacookie said:


> My CTR finds were boxes of Kate Spade thank you cards for 11 each.
> 
> And a Ted Baker dress for $75 after discount. Ted baker is my absolute favorite for dresses now [emoji7]
> View attachment 3383594



Omg! I got exact the same one for $200. Congrats!


----------



## bakeacookie

olalahia said:


> Omg! I got exact the same one for $200. Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## mugenprincess

bakeacookie said:


> My CTR finds were boxes of Kate Spade thank you cards for 11 each.
> 
> And a Ted Baker dress for $75 after discount. Ted baker is my absolute favorite for dresses now [emoji7]
> View attachment 3383594



Wow! That's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## dee96789

hitt said:


> WHAT! THAT IS A STEAL! LOVE IT!



Thank you! It just made my Friday and made me just smile!


----------



## Michelle1x

I got one of these Laura Mercier petite souffle sets for $29.97.  There was some Laura Mercier at my store, white tag though.
Still a good price for something I've wanted that I never found on sale.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/laura-mercier-la-petite-souffles-body-creme-collection/4148371


----------



## bakeacookie

mugenprincess said:


> Wow! That's gorgeous! Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## babycinnamon

bakeacookie said:


> My CTR finds were boxes of Kate Spade thank you cards for 11 each.
> 
> And a Ted Baker dress for $75 after discount. Ted baker is my absolute favorite for dresses now [emoji7]
> View attachment 3383594



Super cute dress!! I love Ted Baker too! [emoji173]️


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted @ CTR
Giuseppe Zanotti Sharon plaform - $187.50
these pumps are super blingy in person and currently selling on the GZ website for $556


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted @ CTR 
Ancient Greek Sandals - Clio  $52.50
two different colors at the Rack, multiple pairs of size 38, most came with boxes and dust bags
also spotted the Maria sandal in natural, but these were priced at $95 I think?  $71 after discount - still selling on AGS website for $250


----------



## ModXer

I've always admired the finds I've seen on this thread. So happy to post something here myself at last!

CTR @ Chicago Ave Rack in Chicago: Longchamp Legende Verni Hobo. Originally $540. With the 25% off the clearance price, it was $101.25.


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted @ CTR          
Aquatalia wedge sandals  $111.50


----------



## bagnutt

Did more damage yesterday!
My rack has had these Longchamp totes for several months. I saw one left yesterday, but it wasn't in the clearance section. I thought surely this has to be on clearance by now. It was! $60 Darshan Abstract tote - didn't take a photo of mine because it's full right now


----------



## bagnutt

The damage continues....
MbMJ Bianca flats in Ink  $79
I saw a patent black pair in a smaller size. SA mentioned they had color 'natural' in the system as well, but none at my Rack and not in my size.


----------



## LnA

hellokimmiee said:


> Just spotted these size 39 high heel tributes. $249 w&r white tag. Not resoled but have a black smudge.



Ahhhh assuming they're gone now?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I looking for the large Longchamp lePliage tots/shoulder bag in Purple.  I know it's not on clearance so if anyone see it can you let me know or if you have the UPC post it as well.  Thanks


----------



## bagnutt

My final and BEST find! 
Prada Leather Square-toe 55mm ankle boots, Nero  $65
SA scanned the tag to see if others were available, but she said it had a general sku because it was an online order return.
I snapped them right up!


----------



## bakeacookie

CaribeanQueen said:


> I looking for the large Longchamp lePliage tots/shoulder bag in Purple.  I know it's not on clearance so if anyone see it can you let me know or if you have the UPC post it as well.  Thanks



Yesterday Metro Pointe had one.


----------



## bakeacookie

babycinnamon said:


> Super cute dress!! I love Ted Baker too! [emoji173]️



Thanks! Ted Baker makes such cute dresses and skirts!


----------



## bagnutt

dee96789 said:


> Oh my $40 after CTR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383196
> View attachment 3383197


Love this!! Amazing find


----------



## hellokimmiee

bagnutt said:


> My final and BEST find!
> Prada Leather Square-toe 55mm ankle boots, Nero  $65
> SA scanned the tag to see if others were available, but she said it had a general sku because it was an online order return.
> I snapped them right up!
> 
> View attachment 3384158
> View attachment 3384159



Wow, that's an amazing deal! 



LnA said:


> Ahhhh assuming they're gone now?



I think so. I went again yesterday and didn't see them.


----------



## mugenprincess

bagnutt said:


> My final and BEST find!
> Prada Leather Square-toe 55mm ankle boots, Nero  $65
> SA scanned the tag to see if others were available, but she said it had a general sku because it was an online order return.
> I snapped them right up!
> 
> View attachment 3384158
> View attachment 3384159



Wow! Amazing! Congrats


----------



## sparksfly

Longchamp




Frye




7FAMK




Mochino




Brian Atwood


----------



## katran26

Found a gorgeous Rag & Bone jumpsuit yesterday at Boston NR, tried it on- fit nicely, price would've been $75, I look closer, a huuuge hole in the front ☹️ devastated!!


----------



## bagnutt

hellokimmiee said:


> Wow, that's an amazing deal!


----------



## bagnutt

hellokimmiee said:


> Wow, that's an amazing deal!



Yeah, couldn't believe it! Love your posts by the way - you always find the most amazing deals!


----------



## bagnutt

mugenprincess said:


> Wow! Amazing! Congrats



Thank you!!


----------



## leisurekitty

bagnutt said:


> More CLR shoes
> 
> Miu Miu suede bow-embellished sandals $89
> View attachment 3382677
> View attachment 3382678
> View attachment 3382679


Which Rack did you find these shoes?


----------



## Mimmy

Although I like a lot of my Rack finds, they do not usually compare to what is posted on this thread. 

This time I think that I have a worthy CTR find. 









Charlotte Olympia sticker flats for $60. [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️
I plan to wear them on a trip to Vegas next month. 




Mine don't have the complete sticker package, but for the price, I'm not going to complain.


----------



## IStuckACello

katran26 said:


> Found a gorgeous Rag & Bone jumpsuit yesterday at Boston NR, tried it on- fit nicely, price would've been $75, I look closer, a huuuge hole in the front ☹️ devastated!!



Did you ask if their alterations department would fix it for you for free? They used to do that when I worked there.


----------



## kema042290

Mimmy said:


> Although I like a lot of my Rack finds, they do not usually compare to what is posted on this thread.
> 
> This time I think that I have a worthy CTR find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Olympia sticker flats for $60. [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️
> I plan to wear them on a trip to Vegas next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine don't have the complete sticker package, but for the price, I'm not going to complain.



I am jealous. Even those Chanel sneakers I found wasn't as good as this. Crap you are lucky.


----------



## sparksfly

What do you guys think of this frye bag? 






http://www.thefryecompany.com/layla-concho-crossbody/d/42252C9717?CategoryId=401

I paid $70 but I'm not sure how I feel.


----------



## mugenprincess

Mimmy said:


> Although I like a lot of my Rack finds, they do not usually compare to what is posted on this thread.
> 
> This time I think that I have a worthy CTR find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Olympia sticker flats for $60. [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️
> I plan to wear them on a trip to Vegas next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine don't have the complete sticker package, but for the price, I'm not going to complain.



Congrats ! These are so cute !


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

sparksfly said:


> What do you guys think of this frye bag?
> 
> View attachment 3384464
> 
> View attachment 3384465
> 
> 
> http://www.thefryecompany.com/layla-concho-crossbody/d/42252C9717?CategoryId=401
> 
> I paid $70 but I'm not sure how I feel.



I like it. The leather looks really durable.


----------



## elle woods

I've been stalking this page forever drooling at everyone's bargains but finally found my first penny item today and snatched a couple other deals!



TB Reva black patent, came out to $41 after ctr





W&R - $62 after ctr 



Tagged at $20 before ctr but scanned at a penny!

Been smiling randomly all day and exclaiming my joy every hour or so to whoever was near me (sometimes my one year old who would smile back because I was so happy lol)


----------



## amstevens714

elle woods said:


> I've been stalking this page forever drooling at everyone's bargains but finally found my first penny item today and snatched a couple other deals!
> 
> View attachment 3384519
> 
> TB Reva black patent, came out to $41 after ctr
> 
> View attachment 3384520
> 
> View attachment 3384521
> 
> W&R - $62 after ctr
> 
> View attachment 3384522
> 
> Tagged at $20 before ctr but scanned at a penny!
> 
> Been smiling randomly all day and exclaiming my joy every hour or so to whoever was near me (sometimes my one year old who would smile back because I was so happy lol)



Congrats! The shoes are a great steal, and obviously the jeans are amazing!!!

Love your Bloomsbury? Too


----------



## vivelebag

Mimmy said:


> Although I like a lot of my Rack finds, they do not usually compare to what is posted on this thread.
> 
> This time I think that I have a worthy CTR find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Olympia sticker flats for $60. [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️
> I plan to wear them on a trip to Vegas next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine don't have the complete sticker package, but for the price, I'm not going to complain.



They will be perfect for Vegas!!! [emoji814]️[emoji812]️[emoji813]️[emoji815]️


----------



## hellokimmiee

bagnutt said:


> Yeah, couldn't believe it! Love your posts by the way - you always find the most amazing deals!



Thank you [emoji846] you're doing pretty well yourself! 



Mimmy said:


> Although I like a lot of my Rack finds, they do not usually compare to what is posted on this thread.
> 
> This time I think that I have a worthy CTR find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Olympia sticker flats for $60. [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️
> I plan to wear them on a trip to Vegas next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine don't have the complete sticker package, but for the price, I'm not going to complain.



These are adorable! 



elle woods said:


> I've been stalking this page forever drooling at everyone's bargains but finally found my first penny item today and snatched a couple other deals!
> 
> View attachment 3384519
> 
> TB Reva black patent, came out to $41 after ctr
> 
> View attachment 3384520
> 
> View attachment 3384521
> 
> W&R - $62 after ctr
> 
> View attachment 3384522
> 
> Tagged at $20 before ctr but scanned at a penny!
> 
> Been smiling randomly all day and exclaiming my joy every hour or so to whoever was near me (sometimes my one year old who would smile back because I was so happy lol)



Great finds!


----------



## mugenprincess

elle woods said:


> I've been stalking this page forever drooling at everyone's bargains but finally found my first penny item today and snatched a couple other deals!
> 
> View attachment 3384519
> 
> TB Reva black patent, came out to $41 after ctr
> 
> View attachment 3384520
> 
> View attachment 3384521
> 
> W&R - $62 after ctr
> 
> View attachment 3384522
> 
> Tagged at $20 before ctr but scanned at a penny!
> 
> Been smiling randomly all day and exclaiming my joy every hour or so to whoever was near me (sometimes my one year old who would smile back because I was so happy lol)



Wow!! Great finds! Congrats!


----------



## mahlo13

Found these today at my rack. Jimmy Choo & Valentino heels. Price was amazing! But alas they did not fit me. Both were too small


----------



## BlackApple

Found some cute  black vachetta leather Michael Kors boots that came out to $25 after the discount. Retail price on them was $250.


----------



## meowmix318

Mimmy said:


> Although I like a lot of my Rack finds, they do not usually compare to what is posted on this thread.
> 
> This time I think that I have a worthy CTR find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Olympia sticker flats for $60. [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️
> I plan to wear them on a trip to Vegas next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine don't have the complete sticker package, but for the price, I'm not going to complain.


Cute shoes, perfect for a Vegas weekend 

Sent from my HTC One mini using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mugenprincess

mahlo13 said:


> Found these today at my rack. Jimmy Choo & Valentino heels. Price was amazing! But alas they did not fit me. Both were too small



Wow! What great finds! Sad they didn't fit you


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I never find any designer shoes in my local rack.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Amazing finds everyone! I found a few things too - will share when I finish snapping pics  

Love the Miu Miu!!!


bagnutt said:


> More CLR shoes
> 
> Miu Miu suede bow-embellished sandals $89
> View attachment 3382677
> View attachment 3382678
> View attachment 3382679



That dress is so pretty!


bakeacookie said:


> My CTR finds were boxes of Kate Spade thank you cards for 11 each.
> 
> And a Ted Baker dress for $75 after discount. Ted baker is my absolute favorite for dresses now [emoji7]
> View attachment 3383594



Prada for $65 is insane! 


bagnutt said:


> My final and BEST find!
> Prada Leather Square-toe 55mm ankle boots, Nero  $65
> SA scanned the tag to see if others were available, but she said it had a general sku because it was an online order return.
> I snapped them right up!
> 
> View attachment 3384158
> View attachment 3384159



Drooling over these Charlotte Olympia flats!!!!!!


Mimmy said:


> Although I like a lot of my Rack finds, they do not usually compare to what is posted on this thread.
> 
> This time I think that I have a worthy CTR find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Olympia sticker flats for $60. [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️
> I plan to wear them on a trip to Vegas next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine don't have the complete sticker package, but for the price, I'm not going to complain.



Congrats on your penny!


elle woods said:


> I've been stalking this page forever drooling at everyone's bargains but finally found my first penny item today and snatched a couple other deals!
> 
> View attachment 3384519
> 
> TB Reva black patent, came out to $41 after ctr
> 
> View attachment 3384520
> 
> View attachment 3384521
> 
> W&R - $62 after ctr
> 
> View attachment 3384522
> 
> Tagged at $20 before ctr but scanned at a penny!
> 
> Been smiling randomly all day and exclaiming my joy every hour or so to whoever was near me (sometimes my one year old who would smile back because I was so happy lol)




View attachment 3384520

View attachment 3384521

W&R - $62 after ctr

View attachment 3384522

Tagged at $20 before ctr but scanned at a penny!

Been smiling randomly all day and exclaiming my joy every hour or so to whoever was near me (sometimes my one year old who would smile back because I was so happy lol)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mimmy

Thank you for the Charlotte Olympia love [emoji173]️[emoji456][emoji7] @kema042290 @mugenprincess @vivelebag @hellokimmiee @meowmix @shoppinggalnyc I am now thinking about going back to the Rack today! [emoji23]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Congrats on everyone's finds!


----------



## Luv n bags

There were a pair of these Sandals at The Westgate NR in Sunnyvale,Ca.  Size 35.  Very small 35.  On clearance for $44! Red tag!


----------



## applecidered

sparksfly said:


> What do you guys think of this frye bag?
> 
> View attachment 3384464
> 
> View attachment 3384465
> 
> 
> http://www.thefryecompany.com/layla-concho-crossbody/d/42252C9717?CategoryId=401
> 
> I paid $70 but I'm not sure how I feel.



If you think you will use it, then keep it. Frye boots and products are personally not my style, but it's really what you like and enjoy!


----------



## katran26

IStuckACello said:


> Did you ask if their alterations department would fix it for you for free? They used to do that when I worked there.



Oh no I didn't; if it were something small I could've fixed it- I have a sewing machine- but this was pretty noticeable


----------



## Superbaby

Got Alexis Bittar cuff for $70.


----------



## Superbaby

La Perla Bra for $216. Original tag was $648.


----------



## dee96789

Found out why the longchamp miaou was a good price... Looks like it had previously been used and returned. Blue pen mark inside of bag. For $40 should I still keep it?


----------



## dee96789

the marks....


----------



## bakeacookie

dee96789 said:


> Found out why the longchamp miaou was a good price... Looks like it had previously been used and returned. Blue pen mark inside of bag. For $40 should I still keep it?



If it bothers you, yes. But tbh, that wouldn't bother me since its inside and for $40.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> I never find any designer shoes in my local rack.


Same here! None at my local store, ever!


----------



## AnnaFreud

dee96789 said:


> Found out why the longchamp miaou was a good price... Looks like it had previously been used and returned. Blue pen mark inside of bag. For $40 should I still keep it?



I would keep it since the mark is on the inside. Also $40!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

dee96789 said:


> Found out why the longchamp miaou was a good price... Looks like it had previously been used and returned. Blue pen mark inside of bag. For $40 should I still keep it?



For $40, yes, totally keep it. The pen mark is inside, so only you will know. Besides, now you don't have to worry about being the first one to get pen marks or some kind of stain inside!


----------



## Michelle1x

dee96789 said:


> View attachment 3385368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the marks....


There is this product called Mosenbocker Lift off that removes ink from fabrics.  Its a chemical so the green cleaners don't like to use it anymore, but in this case you might want to try it.  Just let it dry out afterwards because it smells bad, it really works though.


----------



## remy12

mahlo13 said:


> Found these today at my rack. Jimmy Choo & Valentino heels. Price was amazing! But alas they did not fit me. Both were too small


Great finds. Sad when they don't fit.


----------



## remy12

dee96789 said:


> Found out why the longchamp miaou was a good price... Looks like it had previously been used and returned. Blue pen mark inside of bag. For $40 should I still keep it?


For $40, sure I'd keep it.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

dee96789 said:


> Found out why the longchamp miaou was a good price... Looks like it had previously been used and returned. Blue pen mark inside of bag. For $40 should I still keep it?



If you like the style and will use it, keep it! $40 is a great price!!

But.... If it's not your style, and you won't use it then definitely return it!!!


----------



## allove

dee96789 said:


> Found out why the longchamp miaou was a good price... Looks like it had previously been used and returned. Blue pen mark inside of bag. For $40 should I still keep it?



White interior lining in the longchamp bags are always hard to keep clean anyway, I use a purse organizer in every bag. Once it's in, you won't even see the marks anymore  $40 is a great deal.


----------



## Mimmy

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3385350
> 
> 
> Got Alexis Bittar cuff for $70.





Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3385351
> 
> La Perla Bra for $216. Original tag was $648.



Beautiful finds, Superbaby! I like just looking at them!


----------



## Mimmy

dee96789 said:


> Found out why the longchamp miaou was a good price... Looks like it had previously been used and returned. Blue pen mark inside of bag. For $40 should I still keep it?



Like others have said, if it really bothers you return it. I thought about buying this tote at the regular price though, so I would keep it!


----------



## Miss BB

If anyone sees any LONGCHAMP in RALEIGH, NORTH CAROLINA, PLEASE let me know !!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Miss BB said:


> If anyone sees any LONGCHAMP in RALEIGH, NORTH CAROLINA, PLEASE let me know !!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!



Anything in particular? (Style-wise)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3385350
> 
> 
> Got Alexis Bittar cuff for $70.



It's beautiful!


----------



## goldfish19

peacelovesequin said:


> Anything in particular? (Style-wise)



I'd love to score anything from the le pliage cuir line  clutch, le pliage, key chain. everything! Lol


----------



## Miss BB

peacelovesequin said:


> Anything in particular? (Style-wise)


ANY LE PLIAGE OR THE COSMETIC BAGS !


----------



## Miss BB

Miss BB said:


> ANY LE PLIAGE OR THE COSMETIC BAGS ![/
> 
> 
> peacelovesequin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything in particular? (Style-wise)
> 
> 
> 
> ACTUALLY ANYTHING LONGCHAMP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## hautestuffx

Has anyone come across any Givenchy Pandora Mini bags?


----------



## potomacng

I've been stalking this page and this is the closest that I can find compare to all other designers beauties. 
Via Spiga flat, $42.18 after the discount.


----------



## bagnutt

Miss BB said:


> ANY LE PLIAGE OR THE COSMETIC BAGS !



I saw a couple of these popcorn print canvas bags at the San Leandro, CA rack yesterday.  I didn't take a photo of the upc, but they are white tagged at $149.97.  Don't know if that is such a good deal?  I never saw these when they were released and have no idea what the full retail was.  The color of the leather is really pretty though (coral).


----------



## bagnutt

hautestuffx said:


> Has anyone come across any Givenchy Pandora Mini bags?



I've never come across Givenchy at the rack... would love to though!


----------



## bagnutt

allove said:


> White interior lining in the longchamp bags are always hard to keep clean anyway, I use a purse organizer in every bag. Once it's in, you won't even see the marks anymore  $40 is a great deal.



Agreed! I bought a Samorga purse organizer for my LV Neverfull, and it also fits perfectly in the large Le Pliage.


----------



## babycinnamon

Anyone know if they take returns past 90 days?! I'm awful and misplaced something I bought back in February so at this point I'm over the time limit [emoji20]

We were in the middle of moving and it got lost in the scuffle [emoji53]


----------



## dee96789

bagnutt said:


> Agreed! I bought a Samorga purse organizer for my LV Neverfull, and it also fits perfectly in the large Le Pliage.



Thank you all for your replies! I think I'm going to keep it, I was more annoyed than anything since it wasn't labeled worn and refinished or anything.


----------



## meowmix318

babycinnamon said:


> Anyone know if they take returns past 90 days?! I'm awful and misplaced something I bought back in February so at this point I'm over the time limit [emoji20]
> 
> We were in the middle of moving and it got lost in the scuffle [emoji53]



If you purchased with a Nordstrom card, they can look up past purchases in case you misplaced the receipt. And it is up to the store manager whether he/ she will take back your purchase after the 90 day policy.


----------



## hellokimmiee

babycinnamon said:


> Anyone know if they take returns past 90 days?! I'm awful and misplaced something I bought back in February so at this point I'm over the time limit [emoji20]
> 
> We were in the middle of moving and it got lost in the scuffle [emoji53]



I don't think they would if you bring it up. I've returned things past 90 days before usually by a day or two but I've had the receipt and just got lucky that the person didn't check.


----------



## seton

bagnutt said:


> I saw a couple of these popcorn print canvas bags at the San Leandro, CA rack yesterday.  I didn't take a photo of the upc, but they are white tagged at $149.97.  Don't know if that is such a good deal?  I never saw these when they were released and have no idea what the full retail was.  The color of the leather is really pretty though (coral).
> 
> View attachment 3385877



I have this exact one. I paid $110 for it from bloomies so not the gretest. Retail was either 240-280..


----------



## IStuckACello

Anyone know if there are new markdowns? Or maybe it's too soon from last markdowns?


----------



## babycinnamon

meowmix318 said:


> If you purchased with a Nordstrom card, they can look up past purchases in case you misplaced the receipt. And it is up to the store manager whether he/ she will take back your purchase after the 90 day policy.





hellokimmiee said:


> I don't think they would if you bring it up. I've returned things past 90 days before usually by a day or two but I've had the receipt and just got lucky that the person didn't check.



Thanks for the responses guys! I did have my receipt so I just took it to the cashier and didn't say anything about it being past 90 days. The SA just asked the typical "is there anything wrong with it?" and didn't even look at the date on the receipt. 

She did push their new Nordstrom Rewards program (not the CC) and mentioned something about getting a $10 coupon for signing up. I told her I already signed up when the program first launched but I didn't get a $10 coupon?


----------



## bakeacookie

babycinnamon said:


> Thanks for the responses guys! I did have my receipt so I just took it to the cashier and didn't say anything about it being past 90 days. The SA just asked the typical "is there anything wrong with it?" and didn't even look at the date on the receipt.
> 
> She did push their new Nordstrom Rewards program (not the CC) and mentioned something about getting a $10 coupon for signing up. I told her I already signed up when the program first launched but I didn't get a $10 coupon?



I didn't either. Dang.


----------



## hellokimmiee

bakeacookie said:


> I didn't either. Dang.





babycinnamon said:


> Thanks for the responses guys! I did have my receipt so I just took it to the cashier and didn't say anything about it being past 90 days. The SA just asked the typical "is there anything wrong with it?" and didn't even look at the date on the receipt.
> 
> She did push their new Nordstrom Rewards program (not the CC) and mentioned something about getting a $10 coupon for signing up. I told her I already signed up when the program first launched but I didn't get a $10 coupon?



I haven't gotten mine either. I asked an SA about it last week and he gave me a slip with info on it, it says they're sending them out in July but I can't remember what day.


----------



## bakeacookie

I signed up too soon I guess? I signed up when the program started. I don't think there was a coupon mentioned on the signage for me.


----------



## babycinnamon

bakeacookie said:


> I signed up too soon I guess? I signed up when the program started. I don't think there was a coupon mentioned on the signage for me.



+1

Bummer for us, I guess [emoji24]


----------



## bakeacookie

babycinnamon said:


> +1
> 
> Bummer for us, I guess [emoji24]



Seriously. Boo. It'll take forever to get rewards on this too haha. But I never want to sign up for their card or debit card. Lol so this is my only way to earn points.


----------



## hellokimmiee

babycinnamon said:


> +1
> 
> Bummer for us, I guess [emoji24]





bakeacookie said:


> Seriously. Boo. It'll take forever to get rewards on this too haha. But I never want to sign up for their card or debit card. Lol so this is my only way to earn points.



I couldn't find the paper but I just checked online. You should still receive a note, I signed up the same day they started it. I just checked my email and I did get a $20 note from the program but I don't think it's from signing up as it seems they're going to give it out just a few days before the anniversary sale.


----------



## babycinnamon

bakeacookie said:


> Seriously. Boo. It'll take forever to get rewards on this too haha. But I never want to sign up for their card or debit card. Lol so this is my only way to earn points.



Me too!! Signing up always sounds tempting but I don't want another credit card and I don't like the idea of their debit card either  (also why I don't have a Target red card).

You're right though - it'll take forever for us to get to a reward but it's better than nothing! [emoji23]


----------



## babycinnamon

hellokimmiee said:


> I couldn't find the paper but I just checked online. You should still receive a note, I signed up the same day they started it. I just checked my email and I did get a $20 note from the program but I don't think it's from signing up as it seems they're going to give it out just a few days before the anniversary sale.
> 
> View attachment 3386286



Hmm maybe we do have hope? I got an email a few weeks ago about getting $10 for joining "now" but I thought the "now" meant when they started the promo (around June 5-6?) and I signed up when it started back in mid-May iirc? Shrugs..we'll see what happens but I'm not holding my breath lol 

How did you get a $20 note from the program right off the bat? Lucky!


----------



## 28thofmay

Here's the Burberry boots


----------



## Leto

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3386298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Burberry boots



Thank you. Is the tag worn and refinished? I wonder if they can search it.


----------



## Michelle1x

hellokimmiee said:


> I haven't gotten mine either. I asked an SA about it last week and he gave me a slip with info on it, it says they're sending them out in July but I can't remember what day.



the $10 is for the full line store only, I was told.


----------



## 28thofmay

Leto said:


> Thank you. Is the tag worn and refinished? I wonder if they can search it.


It originally was, but then I wonder if they can since it's a red clearance sticker?


----------



## sparksfly

Scored these this CTR:
7 For All Mankind:





Vince kids:






View attachment 3386374


Kate Spade kids:







I'm trying to find a Kate Spade shirt to go with the leggings. I oringally wanted Burberry kids but I figured that would be too hard to find at the rack. 

The kids stuff is for my cousin who's expecting.


----------



## hellokimmiee

babycinnamon said:


> Hmm maybe we do have hope? I got an email a few weeks ago about getting $10 for joining "now" but I thought the "now" meant when they started the promo (around June 5-6?) and I signed up when it started back in mid-May iirc? Shrugs..we'll see what happens but I'm not holding my breath lol
> 
> How did you get a $20 note from the program right off the bat? Lucky!



Lol I have no idea! I don't think I've spent that much and 9 times out of 10 I forget to give them my number for the points. I'm thinking maybe there was a triple points day or maybe I did get the $10 and they just sent it early? It came in handy for clear the rack so I'm not complaining!

I signed up May 23 after seeing it on their Instagram page. Keeping my fingers crossed we all get a $10 note in July!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Michelle1x said:


> the $10 is for the full line store only, I was told.



I was given a paper flier by my SA but I think I tossed it. I remember reading it and it did say the $10 certificate could be used at the rack. I guess come July we will find out for sure.


----------



## Miss BB

Ted Baker Shopper


----------



## Lani86

Wonder if the stuff that did not sell this CTR (a lot of boots at my store) will get another mark down soon.. 
Isn't there usually mark downs relatively fast after CTR?


----------



## bagnutt

Did some recon at the rack in downtown SF during my lunch hour today. 
More Longchamp for the person that was looking for Le Pliage (white tag). Several of LC leather bags had clearance tags (didn't take pics).
Still had quite a few clearance Choos, Burberry, Alexander Wang, etc.
Cosmetics was getting restocked - lots of Mario Boadescu (drying lotion and rose spray), Bobbi Brown, travel size GlamGlow... and when did rack start stocking Joe Fresh? They had JF travel containers, makeup remover and q-tips of all things!!


----------



## bagnutt

Leather LC Quadri


----------



## bagnutt

Choos


----------



## krissa

hellokimmiee said:


> I was given a paper flier by my SA but I think I tossed it. I remember reading it and it did say the $10 certificate could be used at the rack. I guess come July we will find out for sure.



Coupon is supposed to be used for the Anniversary Sale which doesn't happen at the rack.


----------



## bagnutt

Burberry & Ferragamo


----------



## bagnutt

Any Pierre Hardy fans here?


----------



## bagnutt

Lani86 said:


> Wonder if the stuff that did not sell this CTR (a lot of boots at my store) will get another mark down soon..
> Isn't there usually mark downs relatively fast after CTR?



I did not see any new markdowns today, but it looks like there is additional stock of clearance items that weren't there for CLR last weekend.


----------



## Miss BB

bagnutt said:


> Choos
> 
> View attachment 3387041
> View attachment 3387042
> View attachment 3387043
> View attachment 3387044


soooooooo jealous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fabulous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss BB

bagnutt said:


> Did some recon at the rack in downtown SF during my lunch hour today.
> More Longchamp for the person that was looking for Le Pliage (white tag). Several of LC leather bags had clearance tags (didn't take pics).
> Still had quite a few clearance Choos, Burberry, Alexander Wang, etc.
> Cosmetics was getting restocked - lots of Mario Boadescu (drying lotion and rose spray), Bobbi Brown, travel size GlamGlow... and when did rack start stocking Joe Fresh? They had JF travel containers, makeup remover and q-tips of all things!!
> 
> View attachment 3387031
> View attachment 3387032
> View attachment 3387033
> View attachment 3387034


oooooooooo wish i lived there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagnutt

By the way, did not purchase anything today - strictly browsing.


----------



## mugenprincess

Miss BB said:


> View attachment 3386540
> 
> Ted Baker Shopper


It's so stinkin cute!


----------



## SwirlyGirly

I found Valentino D'Orsay Nude Peeptoe Bow Pumps AND Sophia Webster Suede Flamingo Booties in my local Nordstrom Rack in the past 2 weeks!


----------



## bagnutt

SwirlyGirly said:


> I found Valentino D'Orsay Nude Peeptoe Bow Pumps AND Sophia Webster Suede Flamingo Booties in my local Nordstrom Rack in the past 2 weeks!



Please post a pic of the booties - they sound interesting!


----------



## greenoiloil

Wondering if there's any Facebook group for Nordstrom rack finds?


----------



## SwirlyGirly

bagnutt said:


> Please post a pic of the booties - they sound interesting!


----------



## peacelovesequin

SwirlyGirly said:


> View attachment 3387665
> View attachment 3387666



Great find SwirlyGirly!


----------



## mugenprincess

SwirlyGirly said:


> View attachment 3387665
> View attachment 3387666


These are gorgeous!


----------



## bagnutt

SwirlyGirly said:


> View attachment 3387665
> View attachment 3387666


So unique! Congrats on your find


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anybody know if they've had any post-CTR markdowns yet?


----------



## intrigue

Valentino small rockstud clutch.


----------



## bagnutt

Michelle1x said:


> Does anybody know if they've had any post-CTR markdowns yet?



The associate I spoke to yesterday said the next markdowns would be the week after the 4th of July holiday.


----------



## bakeacookie

Is there CTR for July 4th?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

intrigue said:


> Valentino small rockstud clutch.
> 
> View attachment 3387912
> 
> View attachment 3387913



Very nice! Enjoy


----------



## Leto

Michelle1x said:


> Does anybody know if they've had any post-CTR markdowns yet?



I just bought a pair of hunter boots marked down to $41. I asked if they did shoe mark downs as I couldn't believe someone didn't buy them for this price and he said they just did markdowns in women's shoes!


----------



## bagnutt

bakeacookie said:


> Is there CTR for July 4th?



No, it will be at the end of July.


----------



## mugenprincess

intrigue said:


> Valentino small rockstud clutch.
> 
> View attachment 3387912
> 
> View attachment 3387913


So jealous! congrats!


----------



## bagnutt

Leto said:


> I just bought a pair of hunter boots marked down to $41. I asked if they did shoe mark downs as I couldn't believe someone didn't buy them for this price and he said they just did markdowns in women's shoes!



I thought they were doing markdowns in shoes as well because they were pulling tons of shoes off the shelves. When I asked if they were starting markdowns, he said no they were just rotating stock and that markdowns would be the first week of July. I need to check out a different rack!!


----------



## krissa

bagnutt said:


> No, it will be at the end of July.



Btw July is also when the designer clearance shoes hit the rack. I'd check mid to end of month.


----------



## allove

intrigue said:


> Valentino small rockstud clutch.
> 
> View attachment 3387912
> 
> View attachment 3387913



[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bagnutt

krissa said:


> Btw July is also when the designer clearance shoes hit the rack. I'd check mid to end of month.



I know and I can't wait!! I'm actually selling some items on eBay so that I can refresh my closet [emoji151][emoji152][emoji156][emoji164][emoji150][emoji175][emoji177]


----------



## ochie

intrigue said:


> Valentino small rockstud clutch.
> 
> View attachment 3387912
> 
> View attachment 3387913



Wow congrats! Black Valentino! Classic color


----------



## cmm62

intrigue said:


> Valentino small rockstud clutch.
> 
> View attachment 3387912
> 
> View attachment 3387913



Wow! Awesome condition and great color, congrats!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at Honolulu NR




Balenciaga


----------



## peacelovesequin

No new markdowns at my locations. 
Spotted tons of new LC though. 

Bag 1 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Bag 2 





Bag 3 






Bag 4 





Collection


----------



## peacelovesequin

Also spotted:


----------



## natalia0128

intrigue said:


> Valentino small rockstud clutch.
> 
> View attachment 3387912
> 
> View attachment 3387913


Wow [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Luv n bags

intrigue said:


> Valentino small rockstud clutch.
> 
> View attachment 3387912
> 
> View attachment 3387913



Wow! Nice purchase!


----------



## natalia0128

YSL Size 6, finally I saw designer shoes in store and few prada. Jimmy choo, Gucci


----------



## natalia0128

*SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE  in size 6 black*


----------



## chizan8384

natalia0128 said:


> *SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE  in size 6 black*



Hi, did you get this? I'm interested.


----------



## natalia0128

chizan8384 said:


> Hi, did you get this? I'm interested.


I did not get it. Because it is not my size . I posted it here so if anyone isinterested,  but one of member asked for it. I gave her all information needed.


----------



## ochie

natalia0128 said:


> YSL Size 6, finally I saw designer shoes in store and few prada. Jimmy choo, Gucci



I want them


----------



## itsmree

i know this is not the thrift shop forum, but i know how all you ladies love designer shoes and i found some nice ones at a so cal goodwill. none fit me just right, but if you are in so cal and want to know where they were at, shoot me a message. there was also one pair of cl, nude t strap.  they were mostly size 38-40. i dont know specific on each - the ysl i have on in one photo were a 40 and the gucci i have on in another were 40.5 i think


----------



## natalia0128

Another YSL


----------



## natalia0128

Jimmy choo


----------



## ochie

natalia0128 said:


> Another YSL


[emoji7]


----------



## natalia0128

I forgot this one ysl,or prada


----------



## chizan8384

natalia0128 said:


> Another YSL



I'm interested. Could you PM me. I can't send u pm for some reason.


----------



## natalia0128

Prada


----------



## natalia0128

Finally Valentino


----------



## shpahlc

natalia0128 said:


> Finally Valentino



What rack are you finding these at?


----------



## bagnutt

itsmree said:


> i know this is not the thrift shop forum, but i know how all you ladies love designer shoes and i found some nice ones at a so cal goodwill. none fit me just right, but if you are in so cal and want to know where they were at, shoot me a message. there was also one pair of cl, nude t strap.  they were mostly size 38-40. i dont know specific on each - the ysl i have on in one photo were a 40 and the gucci i have on in another were 40.5 i think



I like those YSL lace-ups!


----------



## bagnutt

natalia0128 said:


> Finally Valentino



It seems like the prices for refurbs are getting higher...


----------



## bakeacookie

bagnutt said:


> It seems like the prices for refurbs are getting higher...



Gone are the days of $99-199.


----------



## newport5236

peacelovesequin said:


> No new markdowns at my locations.
> Spotted tons of new LC though.
> 
> Bag 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388232
> 
> View attachment 3388233
> 
> 
> Bag 2
> View attachment 3388236
> 
> View attachment 3388237
> 
> 
> Bag 3
> View attachment 3388238
> 
> View attachment 3388239
> 
> 
> 
> Bag 4
> View attachment 3388240
> 
> View attachment 3388241
> 
> 
> Collection
> View attachment 3388242



I saw a small pink petal LC  (not sure the exact pattern name, but it was the smallest size) red tagged for 40 dollars at middlesex NR in MA...they also had a slightly larger yellow petal one for about 50.  I wonder if they will mark down more of this style!  I had to resist purchasing it, as I think I was more in love with the price than the bag itself 
EDIT:  I think it may have been a slightly different flower pattern, but it was a similar color


----------



## pecknnibble

Gucci sz 35



Saint Laurent sz 36.5 (really high)


----------



## itsmree

bagnutt said:


> I like those YSL lace-ups!


i know - damn my flintstone feet!


----------



## peacelovesequin

The next CTR (Clear the Rack) is July 28 - 31. Save the date!


----------



## bagshoemisses

peacelovesequin said:


> The next CTR (Clear the Rack) is July 28 - 31. Save the date!



That seems so far away for another CTR. I need my extra 25% off fix. Lol


----------



## Leto

bagshoemisses said:


> That seems so far away for another CTR. I need my extra 25% off fix. Lol



Haha, I think it's good that it's so far away. Good for our wallets and good for the stores to receive more merchandise. I didn't find much last CTR. A Madewell blanket scarf for $8, a North Face Osito jacket for $22 and a assorted bcbg max azria dress for $7.50. 
If anyone is interested in finding another NF jacket, here is the upc: 439011071301


----------



## mkmccormick1105

mugenprincess said:


> So jealous! congrats!


I found this yesterday too!!! Ive never found anything good!


----------



## bagshoemisses

Leto said:


> Haha, I think it's good that it's so far away. Good for our wallets and good for the stores to receive more merchandise. I didn't find much last CTR. A Madewell blanket scarf for $8, a North Face Osito jacket for $22 and a assorted bcbg max azria dress for $7.50.
> If anyone is interested in finding another NF jacket, here is the upc: 439011071301



I think you're right Leto. My wallet does need a break. I really need to be on a shopping ban.


----------



## bakeacookie

Lots of w&r staple shoes in Lakewood. No premium designers that I could see.


----------



## cinderella0087

w&r Miu Miu at Northgate in Seattle. I'm no longer in the store so please don't PM to hold them [emoji6]


----------



## Mae2

Are there good stuff in the new york Nordstrom Rack?


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

VernisCerise said:


> Has anyone seen these Tory Burch espadrilles in 8.5 in their rack. They're from past season, I can't find anywhere. TIA
> View attachment 3366227


There was one yesterday at the NR in Virginia Beach. I think they were 8.5 or 9. Call them!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Mae2 said:


> Are there good stuff in the new york Nordstrom Rack?



IMO, Union Square is much better than Fulton Street. More premium designer stuff & W/R.


----------



## hedgwin99

peacelovesequin said:


> IMO, Union Square is much better than Fulton Street. More premium designer stuff & W/R.



I tried few times but can't never find any designer w&r deals in union square [emoji29]


----------



## ag681

I was having a bad day today until I stumbled on this beauty  Finally found my Michele watch!!  Best part it was on clearance for $261.58 without tax


----------



## AnnaFreud

ag681 said:


> I was having a bad day today until I stumbled on this beauty  Finally found my Michele watch!!  Best part it was on clearance for $261.58 without tax



Jealous! That's a great price. How big is the face?


----------



## ag681

AnnaFreud said:


> Jealous! That's a great price. How big is the face?



It's 36mm!


----------



## ladycee

Hello I am visiting the west palm area can anyone recommend a good rack with designer finds


----------



## mugenprincess

ag681 said:


> I was having a bad day today until I stumbled on this beauty  Finally found my Michele watch!!  Best part it was on clearance for $261.58 without tax



Nice score!


----------



## ag681

mugenprincess said:


> Nice score!



Thanks!!!


----------



## elevenxten

ag681 said:


> I was having a bad day today until I stumbled on this beauty [emoji813] Finally found my Michele watch!!  Best part it was on clearance for $261.58 without tax [emoji3]


Beautiful find, congrats!


----------



## bakeacookie

Mom found me a pair of kids uggs that fit me for $40. W&R



I'm usually against uggs but these were really cute.


----------



## kema042290

I saw a pair of Rag & Bone boots for 159. It wasn't the ones everyone like. I'll upload later today.


----------



## ag681

elevenxten said:


> Beautiful find, congrats!


Thank you ☺️


----------



## yakusoku.af

sparksfly said:


> I'm trying to find a Kate Spade shirt to go with the leggings. I oringally wanted Burberry kids but I figured that would be too hard to find at the rack.
> 
> The kids stuff is for my cousin who's expecting.



Spotted this today at Honolulu NR
Didn't see any other Burberry Kids
Saw sizes up to 4T


----------



## sparksfly

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted this today at Honolulu NR
> Didn't see any other Burberry Kids
> Saw sizes up to 4T
> View attachment 3392254
> 
> View attachment 3392258



Thanks! That's so cute! 

What was the price? The second photo wouldn't load.


----------



## yakusoku.af

sparksfly said:


> Thanks! That's so cute!
> 
> What was the price? The second photo wouldn't load.



$84.97
Not the best deal 
Only 37% off reg price $135


----------



## 28thofmay

My cousin just got these W&R for a penny!


----------



## natalia0128

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3392861
> 
> My cousin just got these W&R for a penny!


Woow ,[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Cthai

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3392861
> 
> My cousin just got these W&R for a penny!



Get out of town!! Lol I think I would faint if I found rockstud for a penny lol


----------



## 28thofmay

Cthai said:


> Get out of town!! Lol I think I would faint if I found rockstud for a penny lol


Yeah she and her friend almost did when the cashier told her how much it was!


----------



## bagnshoe

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3392861
> 
> My cousin just got these W&R for a penny!



Seriously ??? For a penny.... Your friend hit the jackpot [emoji106]


----------



## mugenprincess

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3392861
> 
> My cousin just got these W&R for a penny!


!!! what! So lucky!


----------



## Mimmy

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3392861
> 
> My cousin just got these W&R for a penny!



Amazing find! Can't help but feel a bit jelly! [emoji6]


----------



## ptqcangel08

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3392861
> 
> My cousin just got these W&R for a penny!



OMG!!!! Congrats to her!


----------



## hellokimmiee

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3392861
> 
> My cousin just got these W&R for a penny!



So lucky!


----------



## ashlie

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3392861
> 
> My cousin just got these W&R for a penny!



Holy crap!!! That's amazing!!!


----------



## Michelle1x

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3392861
> 
> My cousin just got these W&R for a penny!



OMG, that has to be the best penny score ever.  And probably ONLY possible because they were W&R.
Congrats!!!!!


----------



## bagnutt

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3392861
> 
> My cousin just got these W&R for a penny!


Are you sure it wasn't the "14th & Union" replicas that the rack sells? I see those all the time in the designer shoes area...

Unbelievable that nobody would snag genuine Valentinos before they got down to a penny!


----------



## daisygrl

bagnutt said:


> Are you sure it wasn't the "14th & Union" replicas that the rack sells? I see those all the time in the designer shoes area...
> 
> Unbelievable that nobody would snag genuine Valentinos before they got down to a penny!



Honestly, I would love to see the proof (pic of the shoes and tags) before congratulating. I am curious like that. [emoji41]


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy cow that's amazing! So jelly!!!!!!!!



28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3392861
> 
> My cousin just got these W&R for a penny!


----------



## bagnutt

daisygrl said:


> Honestly, I would love to see the proof (pic of the shoes and tags) before congratulating. I am curious like that. [emoji41]



Me too. To quote another member, "it didn't happen unless you post the actual pic" [emoji16]


----------



## 28thofmay

Here's the shoes! I would've uploaded this earlier but it said the file was too big.


----------



## Michelle1x

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3393308
> View attachment 3393322
> 
> Here's the shoes! I would've uploaded this earlier but it said the file was too big.


The real thing!!!  Not "4th and Union" or Steve Madden!


----------



## madisontaylor

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3393308
> View attachment 3393322
> 
> Here's the shoes! I would've uploaded this earlier but it said the file was too big.



I was just at this Nordstrom Rack a few weeks ago and found nothing. I am so jealous and happy for her!!! Such a good find! What size are they?


----------



## 28thofmay

bagnutt said:


> Are you sure it wasn't the "14th & Union" replicas that the rack sells? I see those all the time in the designer shoes area...
> 
> Unbelievable that nobody would snag genuine Valentinos before they got down to a penny!


My cousin said that the cashier told her that those shoes have been here for 5 months, which I thought was hard to believe because I would've seen them


----------



## 28thofmay

madisontaylor said:


> I was just at this Nordstrom Rack a few weeks ago and found nothing. I am so jealous and happy for her!!! Such a good find! What size are they?


They're a 37


----------



## llykidis

28thofmay said:


> They're a 37



Wow!!  Congrats on an amazing find.


----------



## bagnutt

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3393308
> View attachment 3393322
> 
> Here's the shoes! I would've uploaded this earlier but it said the file was too big.



WOW congrats!!! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji106]


----------



## bagshoemisses

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3393308
> View attachment 3393322
> 
> Here's the shoes! I would've uploaded this earlier but it said the file was too big.



Congrats. Enjoy your shoes!


----------



## Michelle1x

28thofmay said:


> My cousin said that the cashier told her that those shoes have been here for 5 months, which I thought was hard to believe because I would've seen them



I think they keep things in the back room.  They probably held on to those too long, and missed some markdowns.


----------



## bagnutt

FIRST PENNY FIND!!!
(these ain't no Rockstuds, but I will take it) [emoji4]





Longchamp Balzane ankle boots!


----------



## baddiebabe

Has anyone seen a Rebecca Minkoff Mini M.A.C. in black in stores recently (or ever)? All I've seen are the regular M.A.C's in crazy color combos.


----------



## ag681

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3393308
> View attachment 3393322
> 
> Here's the shoes! I would've uploaded this earlier but it said the file was too big.


Omg that's amazing!!!!


----------



## Milky caramel

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3392861
> 
> My cousin just got these W&R for a penny!


----------



## Luv n bags

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3393308
> View attachment 3393322
> 
> Here's the shoes! I would've uploaded this earlier but it said the file was too big.



Amazing find! Congrats!


----------



## peacelovesequin

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3393308
> View attachment 3393322
> 
> Here's the shoes! I would've uploaded this earlier but it said the file was too big.








bagnutt said:


> FIRST PENNY FIND!!!
> (these ain't no Rockstuds, but I will take it) [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3393377
> View attachment 3393378
> 
> 
> Longchamp Balzane ankle boots!



Congrats on the finds ladies. Gotta [emoji173]️ unicorns!


----------



## peacelovesequin

baddiebabe said:


> Has anyone seen a Rebecca Minkoff Mini M.A.C. in black in stores recently (or ever)? All I've seen are the regular M.A.C's in crazy color combos.



I have. Next time I go, I'll take a photo!


----------



## IStuckACello

There was a medium short handle pink/white floral longchamp le pliage at Emeryville for about $56 red tag. They had the long handle too but not sure if that was on sale. No pics sorry, but it's the one w the pink flowers we've all seen posted here. grabbed a pair of Kate Spade socks that turned out to be a penny, cashier was super sweet about it.


----------



## atomsH20

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3393308
> View attachment 3393322
> 
> Here's the shoes! I would've uploaded this earlier but it said the file was too big.


Wow that's amazing! I just saw the same Rockstuds (color/heel height) at my rack in a 37.5 for 249 -- if anyone is interested, PM me and I"ll tell you which rack.


----------



## lms910

Just spotted these size 35 at Houston Post Oak


----------



## hellokimmiee

atomsH20 said:


> Wow that's amazing! I just saw the same Rockstuds (color/heel height) at my rack in a 37.5 for 249 -- if anyone is interested, PM me and I"ll tell you which rack.



PM'd u


----------



## xtraordinary

Bought these yesterday but they're too big for me and going back. If you want them, PM me and I'll let you know when and where I return them
Size 39


----------



## Cthai

Need advice... Brought these AGL chain flat for $67, not sure if they are worth keeping. Do I see myself wearing them? Yes. Do I have other shoes with the same color scheme ? Yes . Lol

I brought them but can't decide if I should keep them or not!!!


----------



## babycinnamon

I





Cthai said:


> Need advice... Brought these AGL chain flat for $67, not sure if they are worth keeping. Do I see myself wearing them? Yes. Do I have other shoes with the same color scheme ? Yes . Lol
> 
> I brought them but can't decide if I should keep them or not!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394258


 
Ok so I am a recent AGL-convert. I found these: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 at the rack several months ago. 

I've never owned a pair of AGL but have read on the forums here in various threads that they are super comfy and whatnot. Anyway, the leather was SO soft and the price was good (not as good as yours though!) so I thought I'd take a chance.  I AM SO GLAD I DID! 

AGL's are so comfy and I would buy another (even at regular price!) in a heartbeat! 

It seems as if the shoes you're questioning checks all of your boxes so I think you should keep them! $67 is a great price, too!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

lms910 said:


> Just spotted these size 35 at Houston Post Oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394197



My friend just picked these up for me!  Thank you for posting!


----------



## olalahia

Cthai said:


> Need advice... Brought these AGL chain flat for $67, not sure if they are worth keeping. Do I see myself wearing them? Yes. Do I have other shoes with the same color scheme ? Yes . Lol
> 
> I brought them but can't decide if I should keep them or not!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394258



Love this color. Definitely a keep! Congrats!


----------



## Kelly7adria

How is the Houston Katy Frwy / Bunker Hill location? We're driving through this weekend and thought I might stop and check?


----------



## deltalady

Kelly7adria said:


> How is the Houston Katy Frwy / Bunker Hill location? We're driving through this weekend and thought I might stop and check?


I've never found anything other than basic designers there (Coach, Tory Burch). Although one time I found a Proenza PS1.


----------



## Kelly7adria

deltalady said:


> I've never found anything other than basic designers there (Coach, Tory Burch). Although one time I found a Proenza PS1.


Thanks! I think we might make a detour and check out the Post Oak location instead


----------



## stephan142

Kelly7adria said:


> How is the Houston Katy Frwy / Bunker Hill location? We're driving through this weekend and thought I might stop and check?


I agree, I have never seen anything more than coach and tory burch in that location. Does anyone know if the location in baybrook has a good collection of designers? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lms910

Kelly7adria said:


> How is the Houston Katy Frwy / Bunker Hill location? We're driving through this weekend and thought I might stop and check?



Ok I am a frequent shopper of all Houston Racks. Post Oak is by FAR the best although has been super spotty lately. After that Bunker Hill is second! Ive seen Lanvin and Valentino bags at Bunker Hill and designer clothes. Baybrook stinks. Super tiny and no designer stuff.


----------



## lms910

lilmountaingirl said:


> My friend just picked these up for me!  Thank you for posting!



YAY!!! Glad someone scooped em up.


----------



## dee96789

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3393308
> View attachment 3393322
> 
> Here's the shoes! I would've uploaded this earlier but it said the file was too big.



Okay, best penny find like ever! Congrats to your cousin!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

28thofmay said:


> My cousin said that the cashier told her that those shoes have been here for 5 months, which I thought was hard to believe because I would've seen them



It must have been really well hidden!


----------



## allove

Found some goodies today during a random trip to the rack




View attachment 3394517









Didn't get these, PM me for location details. Says 5.5 but is a size 6, refinished soles painted black and scratches on the leather.


----------



## Pao9

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3392861
> 
> My cousin just got these W&R for a penny!



 No Freakin way!!!!! Too lucky!!


----------



## mugenprincess

allove said:


> Found some goodies today during a random trip to the rack
> 
> View attachment 3394498
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394517
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394500
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394501
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get these, PM me for location details. Says 5.5 but is a size 6, refinished soles painted black and scratches on the leather.
> 
> View attachment 3394503
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394506



Nice! I especially love the wraparound espys!


----------



## italiabri

I don't go to the Rack often, popped in with my BFF and found this Rails dress for one heck of a steal!


----------



## krissa

Today must've been a lucky shoe day.  My store had in nqcs but no rs sightings. I did get a pair of Tory Burch Minnie flats which I almost didn't purchase, but they fit nice once I tried them on. I tend to "buy and think later" came home to research them and come to find out they're the improved version someone was telling me about. I also snagged some much needed booties for $37 Cole Haan (asstd sku).


----------



## Michelle1x

Not sure if Erno Lazslo skincare is still popular but they have these gift sets at 50% off now....


----------



## gquinn

atomsH20 said:


> Wow that's amazing! I just saw the same Rockstuds (color/heel height) at my rack in a 37.5 for 249 -- if anyone is interested, PM me and I"ll tell you which rack.



Omg. I can't believe I just saw this!! I'm guessing they're long gone?? Who's the lucky gal?


----------



## vivelebag

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3393308
> View attachment 3393322
> 
> Here's the shoes! I would've uploaded this earlier but it said the file was too big.



Truly awesome!!!! Best find ever!


----------



## pecknnibble

Returned this Valentino coral pattern dress in size L (may fit M in my opinion). It was red-tagged for $239.90 but I got it in March so it may be cheaper now. PM if interested.


----------



## deltalady

stephan142 said:


> I agree, I have never seen anything more than coach and tory burch in that location. Does anyone know if the location in baybrook has a good collection of designers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


I have never been to Baybrook but I frequent Willowbrook. I've had some good luck there with shoes and sunglasses. I always find DVF marked down there as well.


----------



## krisvoys

Just messaged you!


----------



## krisvoys

pecknnibble said:


> Returned this Valentino coral pattern dress in size L (may fit M in my opinion). It was red-tagged for $239.90 but I got it in March so it may be cheaper now. PM if interested.
> 
> View attachment 3396102



Just messaged you! Sorry trying to figure out how to post


----------



## yakusoku.af

My friend spotted this bag at Carmel Mountain NR in CA


----------



## ochie

yakusoku.af said:


> My friend spotted this bag at Carmel Mountain NR in CA
> View attachment 3396357
> 
> View attachment 3396359



Wow designer bags in Carmel mountain I never seen designer bags there.


----------



## mugenprincess

ochie said:


> Wow designer bags in Carmel mountain I never seen designer bags there.



Me either ! Wow!


----------



## natalia0128

I got this lamb leather jacket from Cole haan for $74 . Should i keep it?


----------



## natalia0128

Sorry post back view. Here is front view


----------



## hb925

Cthai said:


> Need advice... Brought these AGL chain flat for $67, not sure if they are worth keeping. Do I see myself wearing them? Yes. Do I have other shoes with the same color scheme ? Yes . Lol
> 
> I brought them but can't decide if I should keep them or not!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394258



Def a keep! They're a great find.


----------



## amstevens714

ag681 said:


> I was having a bad day today until I stumbled on this beauty  Finally found my Michele watch!!  Best part it was on clearance for $261.58 without tax



Awesome find! Congrats!


----------



## bakeacookie

Found a couple of things to bring to the office

First this Burberry look alike shawl, perfect for not quite cold enough for a sweater but still kinda cold. $22



Burberry men's belt for $50



And this cape for $29.99, for when it will get cold.


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> Found a couple of things to bring to the office
> 
> First this Burberry look alike shawl, perfect for not quite cold enough for a sweater but still kinda cold. $22
> View attachment 3396500
> 
> 
> Burberry men's belt for $50
> View attachment 3396501
> 
> 
> And this cape for $29.99, for when it will get cold.
> View attachment 3396502



That Burberry look-alike would have fooled me! Nice item! Did they have more? Will need to check the scarf section tomorrow.


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> Found a couple of things to bring to the office
> 
> First this Burberry look alike shawl, perfect for not quite cold enough for a sweater but still kinda cold. $22
> View attachment 3396500
> 
> 
> Burberry men's belt for $50
> View attachment 3396501
> 
> 
> And this cape for $29.99, for when it will get cold.
> View attachment 3396502


Love the cape


----------



## bakeacookie

daisygrl said:


> That Burberry look-alike would have fooled me! Nice item! Did they have more? Will need to check the scarf section tomorrow.



I didn't see anymore. It's an assorted tag too. :/
There's like no tags or markings on it, I can't even google the brand. 




There were some stripe kate spade ones, similar weight, and one silk square for $30-35. Those were tempting too. 



meowmix318 said:


> Love the cape



Thanks! I'm so happy to finally have found a cape that flatters me.


----------



## daisygrl

bakeacookie said:


> I didn't see anymore. It's an assorted tag too. :/
> There's like no tags or markings on it, I can't even google the brand.
> 
> View attachment 3396507
> 
> 
> There were some stripe kate spade ones, similar weight, and one silk square for $30-35. Those were tempting too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm so happy to finally have found a cape that flatters me.



Thank you. Will check it out tomorrow. Haven't been in NR since yesterday


----------



## ag681

amstevens714 said:


> Awesome find! Congrats!


Thanks ☺️


----------



## yakusoku.af

ochie said:


> Wow designer bags in Carmel mountain I never seen designer bags there.



Yeah I don't remember her mentioning anything good from Carmel before. She randomly finds stuff at Mission Valley


----------



## yakusoku.af

mugenprincess said:


> Me either ! Wow!



I told her to check for rockstuds too lol but she didn't see any


----------



## VernisCerise

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> There was one yesterday at the NR in Virginia Beach. I think they were 8.5 or 9. Call them!


Just saw your message, thank you! Hopefully they still have them, I returned the ones I got from yoox.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Just saw these Saint laurent's


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I feel so left out of this thread.    it's one of my faves on the forum but I never have anything to contribute because my local Racks stink!!!


----------



## pecknnibble

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Just saw these Saint laurent's
> 
> View attachment 3397127
> View attachment 3397131
> View attachment 3397133



I saw these on the Nordstrom.com sale section for 70% off so about the same price! Seems like the prices at rack are definitely not as good anymore. The W&R prices are about 70% off too.


----------



## bagnshoe

lilmountaingirl said:


> I feel so left out of this thread.    it's one of my faves on the forum but I never have anything to contribute because my local Racks stink!!!



I hear you. Mine only have TB , MK, KS and Coach. No high end designers


----------



## sparksfly

pecknnibble said:


> I saw these on the Nordstrom.com sale section for 70% off so about the same price! Seems like the prices at rack are definitely not as good anymore. The W&R prices are about 70% off too.



Are they still there? I love them!


----------



## luv2bling

pecknnibble said:


> I saw these on the Nordstrom.com sale section for 70% off so about the same price! Seems like the prices at rack are definitely not as good anymore. The W&R prices are about 70% off too.


@pecknnibble - what is W&R?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

pecknnibble said:


> I saw these on the Nordstrom.com sale section for 70% off so about the same price! Seems like the prices at rack are definitely not as good anymore. The W&R prices are about 70% off too.


----------



## krissa

luv2bling said:


> @pecknnibble - what is W&R?



Nope. That tag means they're direct from Nordstrom clearance. I would pounce on any of those.


----------



## luv2bling

krissa said:


> Nope. That tag means they're direct from Nordstrom clearance. I would pounce on any of those.


@krissa - thanks!


----------



## pecknnibble

sparksfly said:


> Are they still there? I love them!



I think I saw them 1-2 days ago, but there were only one or two sizes. You have to check frequently and they sell out fast.


----------



## pecknnibble

luv2bling said:


> @pecknnibble - what is W&R?



Worn and refinished shoes. Usually they'll have painted soles bc they've been worn and returned to Nordstrom. 

Example:



I was just trying to make a point that if you check the Nordstrom.com sale, you can sometimes find the same prices you would at rack, but they're new in box and you get Nordstrom's awesome customer service/return policy. [emoji16]

Sometimes Rack will have some W&R shoes that don't look refinished at all though! So they're pretty much new but at a cheaper price. [emoji4]


----------



## mugenprincess

sunnysideup8283 said:


> View attachment 3397185



Wow! So cheap.


----------



## leisurekitty

intrigue said:


> Valentino small rockstud clutch.
> 
> View attachment 3387912
> 
> View attachment 3387913


Which Rack?


----------



## leisurekitty

pecknnibble said:


> Returned this Valentino coral pattern dress in size L (may fit M in my opinion). It was red-tagged for $239.90 but I got it in March so it may be cheaper now. PM if interested.
> 
> View attachment 3396102



Which Rack, please. I am interested. Thanks!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

If anyone is up, Nordstrom has a pair of Miu Miu smoking slippers for $224.99: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/miu-miu-jewel-heel-smoking-slipper-women/4197130?origin=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=CANYON SUEDE

Update: There are many pop-back items this morning, up to 70% off.

*Examples: *
Jimmy Choo 'Abel' Pump: $178.49
Prada Pointy Toe Espadrille Flat (Women): $148.49
Jimmy Choo 'Vernie' Lace-Up Sandal (Women): $224.99
Valentino 'Love Latch' Strappy Grommet Pump (Women): $298.49 (Wish these were my size)


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

sunnysideup8283 said:


> View attachment 3397185


Where did you find these?


----------



## abl13

A couple super cheap finds:

Lucky brand leather booties:





Dolce Vita suede booties:


----------



## abl13

Also found these [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]






Now I'm ready for fall!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

abl13 said:


> Also found these [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3397948
> 
> View attachment 3397949
> 
> 
> Now I'm ready for fall!


.

Omg I LOVE these!!!  Jelly.


----------



## bakeacookie

Lots of dresses on markdowns, spotted HL dress for less than $300. Too bad not my size. 



Ted Baker wrap dress $73



Longchamp Legende Satchel $173



Kate Spade tee $15 w&r



Melrose and Market oxfords, regular tag at $49.97. Going to keep an eye for these to get marked down. But it's been hard for me to find a style and cut that's flattering to me and isn't patent leather


----------



## bargainhunter95

Found these yesterday. Brand new transfer from Nordstrom for $47. I never understood why so many people had roshe's until now. They're so comfy!


----------



## bickyi

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3392861
> 
> My cousin just got these W&R for a penny!



Omg! Congrats! So jealous! How is that even possible?? Lol, still in disbelief.


----------



## bickyi

bagnutt said:


> FIRST PENNY FIND!!!
> (these ain't no Rockstuds, but I will take it) [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3393377
> View attachment 3393378
> 
> 
> Longchamp Balzane ankle boots!



Congrats to you too! I want to go treasure hunting now! Do the penny items actually say they are a penny on the tag or do they just ring up that way at the register?


----------



## cmm62

bargainhunter95 said:


> View attachment 3398723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found these yesterday. Brand new transfer from Nordstrom for $47. I never understood why so many people had roshe's until now. They're so comfy!



Yeah I love my roshes - great find and pattern!


----------



## cheermom09

I don't know anything about these shorts, and the original price seems too high... I bought them because I like them and they were only $25. They're very comfortable!


----------



## lvlouis

bargainhunter95 said:


> View attachment 3398723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found these yesterday. Brand new transfer from Nordstrom for $47. I never understood why so many people had roshe's until now. They're so comfy!



Great find! Can you show the tag?


----------



## peacelovesequin

bickyi said:


> Congrats to you too! I want to go treasure hunting now! Do the penny items actually say they are a penny on the tag or do they just ring up that way at the register?



Depends on the store.


----------



## tinyyogini

cheermom09 said:


> View attachment 3398946
> View attachment 3398947
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about these shorts, and the original price seems too high... I bought them because I like them and they were only $25. They're very comfortable!



That original price is accurate!  Sundry is a great brand for summer and definitely on the expensive end of the spectrum. Enjoy [emoji295]️


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Shoppingwitmimi said:


> Where did you find these?



Potomac mills


----------



## cheermom09

tinyyogini said:


> That original price is accurate!  Sundry is a great brand for summer and definitely on the expensive end of the spectrum. Enjoy [emoji295]️



Yay!! I got a deal!! Good to know! Thank you![emoji846]


----------



## Michelle1x

Did someone mention when the next markdown will be occurring?  I went to rack yesterday and there was nothing there, and prices hadn't changed for a while.  Seems like another price reduction should be soon.  Inventory is really light in my area though.  And coats are getting very picked over.


----------



## mainguyen504

This was at post oak Houston for $129 size 35yesterday!
And for the person who was looking for baby Burberry sets, they had like 4-5 there. Either $79 or $89, I didn't get to see what was included but I did see a cap. It was in a glass case by the men's section.


----------



## bakeacookie

Oh! Topanga had a bunch of Burberry kids! Baby sets in the white boxes and clothes on a circular rack!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted.


----------



## Leto

mainguyen504 said:


> This was at post oak Houston for $129 size 35yesterday!
> And for the person who was looking for baby Burberry sets, they had like 4-5 there. Either $79 or $89, I didn't get to see what was included but I did see a cap. It was in a glass case by the men's section.



Did you by any chance get a picture of the upc?


----------



## mainguyen504

Leto said:


> Did you by any chance get a picture of the upc?



No, sorry. I just got excited and didn't even think of it.


----------



## bargainhunter95

Thanks  and yes here's the tag


----------



## bargainhunter95

lvlouis said:


> Great find! Can you show the tag?


----------



## Milky caramel

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400105
> View attachment 3400107


Which rack is this @ pls.

Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## leilani01

YSL black Tributes, size 6.  Tag is worn and refurbished.  $249.

Shoes are in one of the bottom rows in the size 6 section


----------



## leilani01

Update.  A tPF member was able to get the black YSL Tributes.


----------



## Sunnycalif

leilani01 said:


> Update.  A tPF member was able to get them.



Thanks a million, Leilani!


----------



## bagnutt

bickyi said:


> Congrats to you too! I want to go treasure hunting now! Do the penny items actually say they are a penny on the tag or do they just ring up that way at the register?


Thanks! In my case, there was an associate in women's shoes and I asked her to scan the tag to see if any stores had smaller sizes (the tag read $89). When she scanned it, it came up as a penny. I could tell that these booties had been around awhile - they had several markdown stickers on them. The shoes are too big for me, but they will fit my sister and I just couldn't put a penny item back on the shelf! The gal at the register didn't even bat an eye when she rang them up. She did pull the price tags off though and told me that I couldn't return them 

I have never seen an item in the store that was actually marked a penny....


----------



## peacelovesequin

Milky caramel said:


> Which rack is this @ pls.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app



I gave the location to another PF'er. But use that UPC and do a S&S.


----------



## Nhuanh9

Have you ever seen that super sale? I bought a $148 dress for 1 cent without any defects


----------



## peacelovesequin

Nhuanh9 said:


> Have you ever seen that super sale? I bought a $148 dress for 1 cent without any defects



Congrats on the find!


----------



## Cthai

Love those super sale!


----------



## atomsH20

Nhuanh9 said:


> Have you ever seen that super sale? I bought a $148 dress for 1 cent without any defects


Congrats on the penny find!  I had 2 penny finds recently -- first was a pair of Frame "Le High Flare" in the Sutherland wash (with an altered tag but no sign of alterations)  which are still showing up as full price on Nordstrom http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/frame-l...arch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=SUTHERLAND and a pair of infant new balance sneakers for my son http://www.6pm.com/new-balance-kids...05445&ef_id=VlTCaQAAAGtEk-Du:20160706134615:s 

After a ho hum year so far, I've been having a good run lately at the Rack the last 3 weeks finding some good basics:

Vince. laser cut top in black for $50 (during the last CTR)  https://www.perfectlybasics.com/vince-laser-cut-top-off-white-0107010225412115.aspx
Vince. silk crepe button up shirt in acai for $20 http://www.saksoff5th.com/main/Prod..._id=0400086752234&CA_6C15C=120133820001721163
Black Halo mini dress for $32 https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1550278/black-halo-beau-mini-dress
Soft Joie plaid shirt for $28 http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/soft-joie-anabella-adirondack-plaid-shirt/3841933


----------



## lilmountaingirl

atomsH20 said:


> Congrats on the penny find!  I had 2 penny finds recently -- first was a pair of Frame "Le High Flare" in the Sutherland wash (with an altered tag but no sign of alterations)  which are still showing up as full price on Nordstrom http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/frame-l...arch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=SUTHERLAND and a pair of infant new balance sneakers for my son http://www.6pm.com/new-balance-kids...05445&ef_id=VlTCaQAAAGtEk-Du:20160706134615:s
> 
> After a ho hum year so far, I've been having a good run lately at the Rack the last 3 weeks finding some good basics:
> 
> Vince. laser cut top in black for $50 (during the last CTR)  https://www.perfectlybasics.com/vince-laser-cut-top-off-white-0107010225412115.aspx
> Vince. silk crepe button up shirt in acai for $20 http://www.saksoff5th.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524441896483&site_refer=CSE_POLYVORE&prod_id=0400086752234&CA_6C15C=120133820001721163
> Black Halo mini dress for $32 https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1550278/black-halo-beau-mini-dress
> Soft Joie plaid shirt for $28 http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/soft-joie-anabella-adirondack-plaid-shirt/3841933



Wow, great finds!  I'm so jealous, I never find anything like these deals.  When we get Vince, Joie, etc it's always $60, $70, and up.  And the jeans, same.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Nhuanh9 said:


> Have you ever seen that super sale? I bought a $148 dress for 1 cent without any defects


Congrats on your first penny find! I see you're new - scroll back and read about all out penny finds  Love when they mark it a penny - that's rare.


----------



## seton

I saw some Sarah Morris Longchamp at the Union Sq NR.


----------



## Nhuanh9

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Congrats on your first penny find! I see you're new - scroll back and read about all out penny finds  Love when they mark it a penny - that's rare.


Thank you so much! Good luck with your shopping


----------



## elevenxten

Chloe marcie large


----------



## ashlie

elevenxten said:


> Chloe marcie large



Pm'd you! [emoji7]


----------



## amstevens714

elevenxten said:


> Chloe marcie large



Wow - who ever gets this is so lucky!!


----------



## elevenxten

Sorry no more pm, it is gone from the store already!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Have you all been having any luck with calling the stores directly for charge sends, or are they pretty much no longer doing them?  TIA.


----------



## LuxeDeb

elevenxten said:


> Chloe marcie large



Wow, what a score!


----------



## deathcookie

I just recently did a charge/send and it worked very well.  They event sent me tracking information.  The item arrived approximately one week after I placed the call/order. HTH!


----------



## Michelle1x

CTR July 28-31, in 3 weeks


----------



## Michelle1x

FYI Shinola watches on Hautelook tomorrow.  Which means some will probably be showing up at Rack.


----------



## barkANDbite

Had to leave these beauties behind at the Dallas Park Lane location. Even though they were my size, they felt snug


----------



## pinkfeet

Michelle1x said:


> FYI Shinola watches on Hautelook tomorrow.  Which means some will probably be showing up at Rack.



Really ? That's interesting. I wonder if they will be actual sold in store or special purchase watches. 

I love Shinola.


----------



## seton

Union Square NYC NR


----------



## tinycaleb

Has anyone seen an Alexander Wang bag in Nordstrom Rack? And if so, is it still possible to do a charge send?


----------



## kema042290

Michelle1x said:


> CTR July 28-31, in 3 weeks


Can't wait even tho I'm not close to the best NR.


----------



## Michelle1x

pinkfeet said:


> Really ? That's interesting. I wonder if they will be actual sold in store or special purchase watches.
> 
> I love Shinola.



Wow those shinola watches went like hotcakes on hautelook.  I just logged in to look and all the womens are gone.
I have seen these 2 models (or something similar) at Racks near me, for the same prices as Hautelook (white tag).  So no blowout deals on Shinola at Racks here.


----------



## IStuckACello

Saw this Rebecca Minkoff fur/leather vest at San Leandro today for $69.97 (mixed in with regular items). I think there were 2 small and 2 medium.


----------



## Superbaby

My best score ever! $250 and it's my size [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Forex

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3403984
> 
> 
> My best score ever! $250 and it's my size [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


What!!! Youre so lucky, congrats [emoji7] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ashlie

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3403984
> 
> 
> My best score ever! $250 and it's my size [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



That's amazing!!! Good job!! [emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## bakeacookie

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3403984
> 
> 
> My best score ever! $250 and it's my size [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Congrats!


----------



## mugenprincess

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3403984
> 
> 
> My best score ever! $250 and it's my size [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Wow! Nice !


----------



## yakusoku.af

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3403984
> 
> 
> My best score ever! $250 and it's my size [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



So lucky!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

tinycaleb said:


> Has anyone seen an Alexander Wang bag in Nordstrom Rack? And if so, is it still possible to do a charge send?



I did last year. I bought a Rockie and they had a white Rocco but it sold pretty quick. I think charge sends depend on the store. I know for sure the Honolulu store does charge sends, my friend in San Diego ordered one of the Marc Jacobs bags last CTR from here.


----------



## Superbaby

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## aatang

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3403984
> 
> 
> My best score ever! $250 and it's my size [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Congrats!!!! Great score!!!!


----------



## Superbaby




----------



## Superbaby




----------



## Superbaby




----------



## Superbaby




----------



## Superbaby




----------



## tastangan

Will be in Orlando in a couple of weeks time. Is the Rack there worth going to?


----------



## Mimmy

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3404104
> View attachment 3404105
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Wow, excellent score, Superbaby!


----------



## Cthai

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3404117



Ahhh!! I PM you been looking for these


----------



## smalls

I saw these rag & bone booties last night in the plano, tx location.  They were stickered as a size 6.5 but I think they said 37 on the bottom and they were in the size 4.5 section.  The sku is assorted since I asked for them to look up my size but they couldn't.  They had some scuffs but if they were my size I would have snatched them up for that price.  Hope someone from here can get them.


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> I saw these rag & bone booties last night in the plano, tx location.  They were stickered as a size 6.5 but I think they said 37 on the bottom and they were in the size 4.5 section.  The sku is assorted since I asked for them to look up my size but they couldn't.  They had some scuffs but if they were my size I would have snatched them up for that price.  Hope someone from here can get them.


Here is the sku


----------



## intrigue

Lots of designer on a table at Sarasota Rack. 

Sizes vary


----------



## bagnshoe

intrigue said:


> Lots of designer on a table at Sarasota Rack.
> 
> Sizes vary
> View attachment 3404432
> 
> View attachment 3404433
> 
> View attachment 3404434
> 
> View attachment 3404435



Is this location at NorCal? Thanks!


----------



## ylime

bagnshoe said:


> Is this location at NorCal? Thanks!



Not the OP, but I believe Sarasota is in Florida.


----------



## intrigue

bagnshoe said:


> Is this location at NorCal? Thanks!



Sarasota, FL


----------



## bagnshoe

ylime said:


> Not the OP, but I believe Sarasota is in Florida.





intrigue said:


> Sarasota, FL



Ok I see. Thanks guys!!


----------



## tinycaleb

yakusoku.af said:


> I did last year. I bought a Rockie and they had a white Rocco but it sold pretty quick. I think charge sends depend on the store. I know for sure the Honolulu store does charge sends, my friend in San Diego ordered one of the Marc Jacobs bags last CTR from here.



That's great! Sorry for asking, but what is a CTR? New to this terminology.


----------



## bagnshoe

tinycaleb said:


> That's great! Sorry for asking, but what is a CTR? New to this terminology.



CTR stands for clear the rack


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
Honolulu NR
Prada Refurb



Saw this at the the regular FLS Nordstrom Honolulu
$270


----------



## kellytheshopper

Spotted tonight at Rockaway, NJ location. Jimmy Choo W&R!!


----------



## mharri20

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3403984
> 
> 
> My best score ever! $250 and it's my size [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



These are a fabulous find! Congrats!!


----------



## attyxthomas

tastangan said:


> Will be in Orlando in a couple of weeks time. Is the Rack there worth going to?



It's not bad. You've just gotta rake through a lot.


----------



## valval92

found them today $93


----------



## remy12

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu NR
> Prada Refurb
> View attachment 3404649
> 
> 
> Saw this at the the regular FLS Nordstrom Honolulu
> $270
> View attachment 3404651


Could you give me the brand and the sku of the handbag.
Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu NR
> Prada Refurb
> View attachment 3404649
> 
> 
> Saw this at the the regular FLS Nordstrom Honolulu
> $270
> View attachment 3404651



Hi! I sent you a private message


----------



## yakusoku.af

remy12 said:


> Could you give me the brand and the sku of the handbag.
> Thank you



It's Longchamp and I didn't take a pic of the tag so I don't have the SKU


----------



## Kelly7adria

Someone posted that designer shoes from Nordstrom get transferred to the Rack in early July. Anyone know anything?


----------



## remy12

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu NR
> Prada Refurb
> View attachment 3404649
> 
> 
> Saw this at the the regular FLS Nordstrom Honolulu
> $270
> View attachment 3404651





yakusoku.af said:


> It's Longchamp and I didn't take a pic of the tag so I don't have the SKU


Thank you


----------



## rastagirl7

peacelovesequin said:


> Has anyone seen Golden Goose sneakers? (in larger sizes)


Yup! Just found a pair of hi-tops in a size 39 for $199.97! They're currently listed on Barneys for $655. No box or dustbag, but at that price who cares! I will say I got some odd looks for buying some ragged out trainers LOL


----------



## valval92

Kelly7adria said:


> Someone posted that designer shoes from Nordstrom get transferred to the Rack in early July. Anyone know anything?


Its already sold out in Nordstrom rack


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

rastagirl7 said:


> Yup! Just found a pair of hi-tops in a size 39 for $199.97! They're currently listed on Barneys for $655. No box or dustbag, but at that price who cares! I will say I got some odd looks for buying some ragged out trainers LOL



Are golden goose sneakers very comfortable?


----------



## TinksDelite

My first Proenza. Not even sure which one but I knew to snap it up!


----------



## valval92

Found jimmy choo Abel for $189 very Nice and Classic


----------



## valval92

Does any one knows how other people know when items arrives to nordstorm rack like date and time and which location ?
please PM me thank you


----------



## Leto

valval92 said:


> Does any one knows how other people know when items arrives to nordstorm rack like date and time and which location ?
> please PM me thank you



All I know is that they get shipments Monday through Friday. The times they put out new merchandise depends. One of the racks gets their shipments in the morning so they told me they put stuff out right before lunch time. Another rack gets them in the evening so they might put it out then or the next morning. And they never know what's in the box until they open it. They always tell me to come back and check often.


----------



## nova_girl

TinksDelite said:


> My first Proenza. Not even sure which one but I knew to snap it up!



It looks like a PS1 Pouch. Congrats!


----------



## krissa

Kelly7adria said:


> Someone posted that designer shoes from Nordstrom get transferred to the Rack in early July. Anyone know anything?



Call your local store and ask if they've received in any designer shoes. Or just drop in. The designer focused stores should def be getting them in. I saw someone on ig post a lot of designer shoes. I know Union Square Nyc is one of them. Good luck!


----------



## krissa

valval92 said:


> Its already sold out in Nordstrom rack


You mean the website? It shouldn't be sold out in stores.


----------



## valval92

krissa said:


> You mean the website? It shouldn't be sold out in stores.


I think they start selling them this week and resellers already bought everything, I went to nordstorm rack next day and everything was already sold ut


----------



## Kelly7adria

krissa said:


> Call your local store and ask if they've received in any designer shoes. Or just drop in. The designer focused stores should def be getting them in. I saw someone on ig post a lot of designer shoes. I know Union Square Nyc is one of them. Good luck!


Thanks! My store occasionally gets designer stuff. I plan on stopping by tomorrow


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at NR Honolulu


----------



## tw3nty2

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3404955
> View attachment 3404955
> 
> found them today $93



nice find!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Picked up a pair of Tory Burch Revas black patent flats for $56. Looks like it was the 3rd red tag sticker. I need another pair of flats like a hole in the head.


----------



## krissa

valval92 said:


> I think they start selling them this week and resellers already bought everything, I went to nordstorm rack next day and everything was already sold ut



Not all stores get the designer clearance, it's mostly the designer focused stores. Unless you know a reseller shops your store you can always try back or try another location. I would also check online, too. I saw a handful of things pop up there. I know we had some returns last year from Hautelook that included ysl tributes.


----------



## chicNclassy

What stores in Southern California are the ones that are designer focused? I was at the Costa Mesa one a few days ago but I didn't spot one high end designer brand! I was so disappointed.


----------



## meowmix318

chicNclassy said:


> What stores in Southern California are the ones that are designer focused? I was at the Costa Mesa one a few days ago but I didn't spot one high end designer brand! I was so disappointed.


I am surprised you didn't see any designer brands at Metro Point  (Costa Mesa). They have an area dedicated to designer brands.... you can ask a sales associate the next time you are there.


----------



## chicNclassy

meowmix318 said:


> I am surprised you didn't see any designer brands at Metro Point  (Costa Mesa). They have an area dedicated to designer brands.... you can ask a sales associate the next time you are there.



Yeah I saw like 3 racks where there were signs saying designer brands but it was very disappointing, did not spot not even one high end brand. I walked over to off fifth and they had a much better designer brand selection. But this rack location is usually good would you say? I don't go over to the OC often but maybe I will give it another try another time.


----------



## bakeacookie

chicNclassy said:


> Yeah I saw like 3 racks where there were signs saying designer brands but it was very disappointing, did not spot not even one high end brand. I walked over to off fifth and they had a much better designer brand selection. But this rack location is usually good would you say? I don't go over to the OC often but maybe I will give it another try another time.



What brands were you looking for?


----------



## chicNclassy

bakeacookie said:


> What brands were you looking for?



YSL, Valentino, Prada, etc etc lol. I saw a lot of people have been finding valentino rockstud varieties and was hoping to find a pair but no luck.


----------



## bakeacookie

chicNclassy said:


> YSL, Valentino, Prada, etc etc lol. I saw a lot of people have been finding valentino rockstud varieties and was hoping to find a pair but no luck.



Rock studs are luck of the draw, they aren't just sitting there in mass quantities. 

I've seen YSL, Valentino, and Prada at Metro Pointe. The shoes is a giant mess, but they do have those brands from time to time. It just depends on what comes in. 

I score more in clothing, jewelry, and accessories for metro pointe. I find my shoes and handbags elsewhere.


----------



## krissa

chicNclassy said:


> Yeah I saw like 3 racks where there were signs saying designer brands but it was very disappointing, did not spot not even one high end brand. I walked over to off fifth and they had a much better designer brand selection. But this rack location is usually good would you say? I don't go over to the OC often but maybe I will give it another try another time.



The good stuff is never in the actual designer section. You have to shop the clearance by size to find your gems. You can sometimes find stuff there, but first look in clearance shoes. Also, all stores may not get their shipments and/or put it on the floor at the same time. I would go in and/or call. Also, with this batch of designer clearance it's highly unlikely there will be rockstuds. Those usually come as nqc.


----------



## pinkfeet

They all get shipments in the evening. They have 2 shifts for unpacking the truck, one in the evening and another in the early am. At my friends store only 2 people worked the night shift but a whole team works the early am shift so it really depends who is working and how fast they unload it. 

Outlet merch is always put out first and is a priority as they have to move the floor around to fit it in. They do have a sort of idea what is coming ( a few days beforehand)-- designer or worn and refurbs etc and the amount of items/quantity but the people working on the floor have no idea as the managers rarely tell just normal sales people about the logs. Managers don't see the manifest until a few days prior.. so unless you have a connection with someone seeing the manifest they have no idea what is coming. 

I knew one reseller in my area had a sister who worked for Nordstrom where they ship all the refurbs and would tell her what store and what day they "should be" arriving and thats how she knew to be at certain stores on those days and she took EVERYTHING. I would encounter her all the time at my local racks and it really pissed me off she took everything. Her cart would be PILED up. 

Most stores don't "hold" designer or transfers for CTR -- they want it sold before CTR so I am not sure where that info ever came from... they get in transfers all the time so they put it out when they get it but again, outlet merch is a priority to get it out on the floor. If there is no room for all the merch even transfers then yes they are stored in the stockroom and put out as they need to fill in racks .. so they might put something out that has been in the stockroom for awhile but they don't pick stuff.. if they do they want the most expensive stuff out first to get it sold. Putting out 20, $4 t-shirts is useless if they have 2 items for 150 each.


----------



## bakeacookie

pinkfeet said:


> They all get shipments in the evening. They have 2 shifts for unpacking the truck, one in the evening and another in the early am. At my friends store only 2 people worked the night shift but a whole team works the early am shift so it really depends who is working and how fast they unload it.
> 
> Outlet merch is always put out first and is a priority as they have to move the floor around to fit it in. They do have a sort of idea what is coming ( a few days beforehand)-- designer or worn and refurbs etc and the amount of items/quantity but the people working on the floor have no idea as the managers rarely tell just normal sales people about the logs. Managers don't see the manifest until a few days prior.. so unless you have a connection with someone seeing the manifest they have no idea what is coming.
> 
> I knew one reseller in my area had a sister who worked for Nordstrom where they ship all the refurbs and would tell her what store and what day they "should be" arriving and thats how she knew to be at certain stores on those days and she took EVERYTHING. I would encounter her all the time at my local racks and it really pissed me off she took everything. Her cart would be PILED up.
> 
> Most stores don't "hold" designer or transfers for CTR -- they want it sold before CTR so I am not sure where that info ever came from... they get in transfers all the time so they put it out when they get it but again, outlet merch is a priority to get it out on the floor. If there is no room for all the merch even transfers then yes they are stored in the stockroom and put out as they need to fill in racks .. so they might put something out that has been in the stockroom for awhile but they don't pick stuff.. if they do they want the most expensive stuff out first to get it sold. Putting out 20, $4 t-shirts is useless if they have 2 items for 150 each.



Thank you for the insight!


----------



## Michelle1x

There is a last call and Off 5th near my Rack and they typically have more designer handbags- the problem is they are only 30% off regular price- vs when you find a bag at Rack, it is 70% off.  The last call has a McQueen De Manta and a YSL right now that have been sitting there- if those were at Rack they would be gone the *minute* they were put out.


----------



## bakeacookie

30% off is like department store sale prices. Might as well wait for the sale there.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Size 42 comes with box and dust bag. At the Skokie rack in IL. Don't have UPC.


----------



## krissa

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 3406293
> 
> 
> Size 42 comes with box and dust bag. At the Skokie rack in IL. Don't have UPC.


Are these on hold? I just tried calling. I know someone that size that has been looking forever.


----------



## peacelovesequin

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 3406293
> 
> 
> Size 42 comes with box and dust bag. At the Skokie rack in IL. Don't have UPC.



I PM'ed you. I just called the store.


----------



## wis3ly

so sad not my size


----------



## peacelovesequin

Popback on Nordstrom: 
Charlotte Olympia Kitty Flat
Size: 39.5
Price: $297.49

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/charlot...ory-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK SATIN


----------



## peacelovesequin

Also spotted a unicorn online.


----------



## sparksfly

peacelovesequin said:


> Also spotted a unicorn online.



Did you just see it? I can't find it.


----------



## peacelovesequin

sparksfly said:


> Did you just see it? I can't find it.



Yeah, I added it to my cart and it was gone. We have to be quick!


----------



## sparksfly

peacelovesequin said:


> Yeah, I added it to my cart and it was gone. We have to be quick!



Hopefully you were able to purchase it!


----------



## peacelovesequin

sparksfly said:


> Hopefully you were able to purchase it!



Someone beat me to it. I was shocked to see one online!


----------



## chicNclassy

bakeacookie said:


> Rock studs are luck of the draw, they aren't just sitting there in mass quantities.
> 
> I've seen YSL, Valentino, and Prada at Metro Pointe. The shoes is a giant mess, but they do have those brands from time to time. It just depends on what comes in.
> 
> I score more in clothing, jewelry, and accessories for metro pointe. I find my shoes and handbags elsewhere.



Thanks, Hopefully I will have better luck next time I'm in the area! 



krissa said:


> The good stuff is never in the actual designer section. You have to shop the clearance by size to find your gems. You can sometimes find stuff there, but first look in clearance shoes. Also, all stores may not get their shipments and/or put it on the floor at the same time. I would go in and/or call. Also, with this batch of designer clearance it's highly unlikely there will be rockstuds. Those usually come as nqc.



Thanks for this advice, I will definitely keep this info in mind the next time I give it a try. What is nqc?


----------



## chicNclassy

pinkfeet said:


> They all get shipments in the evening. They have 2 shifts for unpacking the truck, one in the evening and another in the early am. At my friends store only 2 people worked the night shift but a whole team works the early am shift so it really depends who is working and how fast they unload it.
> 
> Outlet merch is always put out first and is a priority as they have to move the floor around to fit it in. They do have a sort of idea what is coming ( a few days beforehand)-- designer or worn and refurbs etc and the amount of items/quantity but the people working on the floor have no idea as the managers rarely tell just normal sales people about the logs. Managers don't see the manifest until a few days prior.. so unless you have a connection with someone seeing the manifest they have no idea what is coming.
> 
> I knew one reseller in my area had a sister who worked for Nordstrom where they ship all the refurbs and would tell her what store and what day they "should be" arriving and thats how she knew to be at certain stores on those days and she took EVERYTHING. I would encounter her all the time at my local racks and it really pissed me off she took everything. Her cart would be PILED up.
> 
> Most stores don't "hold" designer or transfers for CTR -- they want it sold before CTR so I am not sure where that info ever came from... they get in transfers all the time so they put it out when they get it but again, outlet merch is a priority to get it out on the floor. If there is no room for all the merch even transfers then yes they are stored in the stockroom and put out as they need to fill in racks .. so they might put something out that has been in the stockroom for awhile but they don't pick stuff.. if they do they want the most expensive stuff out first to get it sold. Putting out 20, $4 t-shirts is useless if they have 2 items for 150 each.



I follow a few rack resellers on Instagram and I always assumed they HAD to have someone on the inside telling them intel because they always find the hardest shoes to find! Lol must be nice but how annoying that they take everything :/


----------



## peacelovesequin

chicNclassy said:


> I follow a few rack resellers on Instagram and I always assumed they HAD to have someone on the inside telling them intel because they always find the hardest shoes to find! Lol must be nice but how annoying that they take everything :/



Some of them (IG resellers) are willing to share the UPC/location if you ask. 

Also contact your store manager. Depending on the store/manager, they will inform you when high-end designer stuff comes in.


----------



## Michelle1x

peacelovesequin said:


> Also spotted a unicorn online.



Is that the Rack site, or regular Nordstrom?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michelle1x said:


> Is that the Rack site, or regular Nordstrom?



That was the regular Nordstrom website.


----------



## bagnutt

Are these fugly? I kind of like them.


----------



## glitterhunt

Does anyone have any advice with shopping the Chicago racks? I will be there in a few weeks.


----------



## Lauren0404

bagnutt said:


> Are these fugly? I kind of like them.
> 
> View attachment 3406810
> View attachment 3406811



I like them!


----------



## RhiannonMR

bagnutt said:


> Are these fugly? I kind of like them.
> 
> View attachment 3406810
> View attachment 3406811



They look like they'd be comfortable to wear. They are definitely unique in that you won't see them everywhere and on everyone like some styles. Whoever wears them better have confidence because those shoes scream "I am FIERCE!"


----------



## ballerinakgurl

What are the names of some Rack resellers on IG?

I was in my local Rack today and scored a leather/chain Longchamp bag on clearance for $125. Got me excited to check out other NR. I hadn't seen any higher end designer bags before beyond Tory Burch.


----------



## bagnutt

Nicholas Kirkwood $89 / 37.5 / purple


----------



## hellokimmiee

bagnutt said:


> Nicholas Kirkwood $89 / 37.5 / purple
> 
> View attachment 3406826



PM'd you.


----------



## bagnutt

ZERO designer shoe transfers at my local rack. 
I noticed a number of items ringing up for less than tagged (red tags).
Looks like there will be a TON of boots for the next clear the rack.


----------



## bagnutt

RhiannonMR said:


> They look like they'd be comfortable to wear. They are definitely unique in that you won't see them everywhere and on everyone like some styles. Whoever wears them better have confidence because those shoes scream "I am FIERCE!"



Perhaps they will go on clearance [emoji5]


----------



## bagnutt

Lauren0404 said:


> I like them!



Left them behind... But will check again for lower price!


----------



## pcil

Saw some shinola watches and there were a couple of burberry watches on clearance too!


----------



## dollfie1022

tastangan said:


> Will be in Orlando in a couple of weeks time. Is the Rack there worth going to?


YES! I have seen great stuff in that rack!


----------



## intrigue

bagnutt said:


> ZERO designer shoe transfers at my local rack.
> I noticed a number of items ringing up for less than tagged (red tags).
> Looks like there will be a TON of boots for the next clear the rack.



Not sure if all locations do markdowns at the same time but my local rack just did markdowns in the women's shoe dept Sunday and Monday (yesterday).


----------



## Michelle1x

pcil said:


> View attachment 3406871
> 
> 
> Saw some shinola watches and there were a couple of burberry watches on clearance too!



For the shinola watches, the white tags are the same price they had on Hautelook.  But if you can get a red tag at CTR, its a good deal.


----------



## bargainhunter95

intrigue said:


> Not sure if all locations do markdowns at the same time but my local rack just did markdowns in the women's shoe dept Sunday and Monday (yesterday).


 
I got an email about the shoe markdowns. I believe all merch get marked down at the same time but it depends on the rack when they actually tag them.


----------



## Michelle1x

Nice Vince silk tank for $29 from the site....
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1755785/vince-silk-hi-lo-tank?color=CERISE


----------



## Leto

bargainhunter95 said:


> I got an email about the shoe markdowns. I believe all merch get marked down at the same time but it depends on the rack when they actually tag them.



You got an email about markdowns? I never got one of those before


----------



## wis3ly

hellokimmiee said:


> PM'd you.



I hate that we are the same shoe size [emoji81]


----------



## lvchanelboy

Went to the Rack right when they opened the other day and left with 2 AMAZINGGGG bags, Valentino Rockstud shoulder bag for $789 from $2700 and a Stella McCartney Falabella Foldover tote for $389 from $1200.


----------



## lbg4unme

Just found these 36.5 but not my size. PM me if you want the location


----------



## jessl

lvchanelboy said:


> Went to the Rack right when they opened the other day and left with 2 AMAZINGGGG bags, Valentino Rockstud shoulder bag for $789 from $2700 and a Stella McCartney Falabella Foldover tote for $389 from $1200.
> View attachment 3407433
> View attachment 3407435


Amazing finds, congrats!!


----------



## natalia0128

lvchanelboy said:


> Went to the Rack right when they opened the other day and left with 2 AMAZINGGGG bags, Valentino Rockstud shoulder bag for $789 from $2700 and a Stella McCartney Falabella Foldover tote for $389 from $1200.
> View attachment 3407433
> View attachment 3407435


Nice


----------



## Sunnycalif

lbg4unme said:


> Just found these 36.5 but not my size. PM me if you want the location
> View attachment 3407439
> View attachment 3407440



Thanks ibg4unme! I got the flats!!! Woohoo!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jessl

Hi all, just wanted to share my find from today... i've been hunting for one of these forever and I know someone recently asked about Givenchy at the rack so I present my mini Antigona in black! Clearance-tagged $619 from $1750


----------



## cmm62

lvchanelboy said:


> Went to the Rack right when they opened the other day and left with 2 AMAZINGGGG bags, Valentino Rockstud shoulder bag for $789 from $2700 and a Stella McCartney Falabella Foldover tote for $389 from $1200.
> View attachment 3407433
> View attachment 3407435



So jealous of that Valentino - congrats!


----------



## peacelovesequin

jessl said:


> Hi all, just wanted to share my find from today... i've been hunting for one of these forever and I know someone recently asked about Givenchy at the rack so I present my mini Antigona in black! Clearance-tagged $619 from $1750
> 
> View attachment 3407475
> View attachment 3407479



[emoji7] It's so cute. Perfect size!


----------



## hellokimmiee

jessl said:


> Hi all, just wanted to share my find from today... i've been hunting for one of these forever and I know someone recently asked about Givenchy at the rack so I present my mini Antigona in black! Clearance-tagged $619 from $1750
> 
> View attachment 3407475
> View attachment 3407479



PM'd you


----------



## hellokimmiee

lvchanelboy said:


> Went to the Rack right when they opened the other day and left with 2 AMAZINGGGG bags, Valentino Rockstud shoulder bag for $789 from $2700 and a Stella McCartney Falabella Foldover tote for $389 from $1200.
> View attachment 3407433
> View attachment 3407435



Two great finds!


----------



## joanah

jessl said:


> Hi all, just wanted to share my find from today... i've been hunting for one of these forever and I know someone recently asked about Givenchy at the rack so I present my mini Antigona in black! Clearance-tagged $619 from $1750
> 
> View attachment 3407475
> View attachment 3407479


Omg I would die if I found that, congrats!


----------



## joanah

Union square location has a pair of louboutins in a 34 if anyone is interested.


----------



## jessl

peacelovesequin said:


> [emoji7] It's so cute. Perfect size!


Thanks, i'm obsessed! I was always a fan of the regular size but I think the mini suits my shortness


----------



## chicNclassy

lvchanelboy said:


> Went to the Rack right when they opened the other day and left with 2 AMAZINGGGG bags, Valentino Rockstud shoulder bag for $789 from $2700 and a Stella McCartney Falabella Foldover tote for $389 from $1200.
> View attachment 3407433
> View attachment 3407435





jessl said:


> Hi all, just wanted to share my find from today... i've been hunting for one of these forever and I know someone recently asked about Givenchy at the rack so I present my mini Antigona in black! Clearance-tagged $619 from $1750
> 
> View attachment 3407475
> View attachment 3407479



WOW!! Amazing finds, congrats!!


----------



## Yogathlete

jessl said:


> Hi all, just wanted to share my find from today... i've been hunting for one of these forever and I know someone recently asked about Givenchy at the rack so I present my mini Antigona in black! Clearance-tagged $619 from $1750
> 
> View attachment 3407475
> View attachment 3407479


What location did you find that at! Amazing find!


----------



## jessl

Yogathlete said:


> What location did you find that at! Amazing find!


This was at Wayne Town Center in NJ... some good things pop up there once in a while, but it certainly isn't as designer-heavy as some stores seem to be.


----------



## mugenprincess

jessl said:


> Hi all, just wanted to share my find from today... i've been hunting for one of these forever and I know someone recently asked about Givenchy at the rack so I present my mini Antigona in black! Clearance-tagged $619 from $1750
> 
> View attachment 3407475
> View attachment 3407479


eeek! So lucky, congrats!


----------



## smiley13tree

Union square NR. Tods were only $149 what a steal! Choos were $189 and Manolo was $249.


----------



## kramer125

I can't believe it and they're my size!!! $249.99

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## babishishabi

Envy you guys!I live in a small city and no high-end brand in NR. The best brands are coach and Tory


----------



## babishishabi

kramer125 said:


> I can't believe it and they're my size!!! $249.99
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


omg such a good price!!!Love the color


----------



## margaritaxmix

smiley13tree said:


> View attachment 3407655
> 
> 
> Union square NR. Tods were only $149 what a steal! Choos were $189 and Manolo was $249.


OMG such good deals! What size were these?!


----------



## Kelly7adria

smiley13tree said:


> View attachment 3407655
> 
> 
> Union square NR. Tods were only $149 what a steal! Choos were $189 and Manolo was $249.


LOVE those Tods!! Pic of UPC?


----------



## bagnutt

joanah said:


> Union square location has a pair of louboutins in a 34 if anyone is interested.


TINY!! Those would have fit me in the 5th or 6th grade... if I saw a pair of Loubs at the rack, I would still try to jam my foot in them, regardless of the size!


----------



## dingdong79

joanah said:


> Union square location has a pair of louboutins in a 34 if anyone is interested.



Is this NYC or SF location?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Remember that you can search and send items! (non-assorted UPC).


----------



## ballerinakgurl

kramer125 said:


> I can't believe it and they're my size!!! $249.99
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


Can I have a photo of the UPC?


----------



## joanah

dingdong79 said:


> Is this NYC or SF location?



NYC


----------



## smiley13tree

margaritaxmix said:


> OMG such good deals! What size were these?!





Kelly7adria said:


> LOVE those Tods!! Pic of UPC?



Sorry wasn't able to grab the UPC. They were sizes 36.5, 37.5 (Jimmy Choo), and 38 (Tods)


----------



## kramer125

Rock Stud UPC for those interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bargainhunter95

Leto said:


> You got an email about markdowns? I never got one of those before


Yep! Are you signed up for nordstrom rack emails?


----------



## ashlie

Ladies, did any of you get the $10 promo they said they would send-before CTR-if you signed up for emails/made and account?


----------



## Leto

bargainhunter95 said:


> Yep! Are you signed up for nordstrom rack emails?



I thought I was but maybe just Nordstrom. I will sign up again! Thanks!


----------



## anabanana745

kellytheshopper said:


> Spotted tonight at Rockaway, NJ location. Jimmy Choo W&R!!
> 
> View attachment 3404796
> 
> View attachment 3404797
> 
> View attachment 3404798
> 
> View attachment 3404799



Were there any more??? I've been on a desperate search for those for like a year lol


----------



## valval92

Hello ladies i just found a Chloe Georgia chain crossbody bag W&R PM for location $297


----------



## ballerinakgurl

valval92 said:


> Hello ladies i just found a Chloe Georgia chain crossbody bag W&R PM for location $297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408010


PMed you.


----------



## red1123

peacelovesequin said:


> Remember that you can search and send items! (non-assorted UPC).


Hi!  I'm new to this thread and have read hundreds of posts trying to figure out how to do a search and send, lol.  I gather the app no longer works, so how do you do this now?  Do you have to ask a NR associate to search for the item for you?   Can that associate order the item for you or do you need to call the store where it is located?


----------



## wis3ly

jessl said:


> This was at Wayne Town Center in NJ... some good things pop up there once in a while, but it certainly isn't as designer-heavy as some stores seem to be.


Actually that location has a lot of designers. I know for sure b/c this reseller on Instagram shops there A LOT. She never discloses the location when ppl ask. I did some stalking once and finally figured it out. When I replied to her post someone asking where, she immediately deleted the comment and blocked me LOLOLOL


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I'm so jelly of everyone's designer finds.  I need to move to a city that has a designer rack.  Lol.


----------



## deltalady

wis3ly said:


> Actually that location has a lot of designers. I know for sure b/c this reseller on Instagram shops there A LOT. She never discloses the location when ppl ask. I did some stalking once and finally figured it out. When I replied to her post someone asking where, she immediately deleted the comment and blocked me LOLOLOL


Wow! Those IG resellers are something else!


----------



## peacelovesequin

red1123 said:


> Hi!  I'm new to this thread and have read hundreds of posts trying to figure out how to do a search and send, lol.  I gather the app no longer works, so how do you do this now?  Do you have to ask a NR associate to search for the item for you?   Can that associate order the item for you or do you need to call the store where it is located?




Good morning red1123 and welcome to the thread! (waves). 

1.) By phone: If someone posts an item on TPF or IG (non-assorted UPC), you can call any store in the country and provide them with that UPC. If you need a different size/color - let them know it's a "similar" UPC.  They will perform a search and give you a list of stores that have that particular item in stock. 

2.) In-store: Provide the SA with the UPC. Using the mobile device or computer they will see if the item is stock. If it is, you can place an order. Provide them with your CC/mailing information and the order will be placed.


----------



## Blessed0819

jessl said:


> Hi all, just wanted to share my find from today... i've been hunting for one of these forever and I know someone recently asked about Givenchy at the rack so I present my mini Antigona in black! Clearance-tagged $619 from $1750
> 
> View attachment 3407475
> View attachment 3407479



Omg so jealous[emoji6] Congrats! Just curious are there better days to go than others? Like are you more likely to find a amazing deal like this on weekends or weekdays etc? TIA


----------



## Luv n bags

lvchanelboy said:


> Went to the Rack right when they opened the other day and left with 2 AMAZINGGGG bags, Valentino Rockstud shoulder bag for $789 from $2700 and a Stella McCartney Falabella Foldover tote for $389 from $1200.
> View attachment 3407433
> View attachment 3407435



Nice finds! I paid $1k more for a Valentino bag just like that.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Blessed0819 said:


> Omg so jealous[emoji6] Congrats! Just curious are there better days to go than others? Like are you more likely to find a amazing deal like this on weekends or weekdays etc? TIA



IMO, it depends. Most stores get new shipments daily. I normally go first thing in the morning. The calm before the storm of shoppers, ha!


----------



## mugenprincess

wis3ly said:


> Actually that location has a lot of designers. I know for sure b/c this reseller on Instagram shops there A LOT. She never discloses the location when ppl ask. I did some stalking once and finally figured it out. When I replied to her post someone asking where, she immediately deleted the comment and blocked me LOLOLOL


What's the IG name of this reseller? I'm curious to know what she finds lol


----------



## Yogathlete

peacelovesequin said:


> IMO, it depends. Most stores get new shipments daily. I normally go first thing in the morning. The calm before the storm of shoppers, ha!


I've worked at Nordstrom many years ago and through the grape vine of SAs... They told me a lot of the stock/SAs that work at the Rack see the good designer items coming in and they end up buying it themselves before they hit the shelves. Obviously some are still left hence this thread, but I've been told a lot of the W&R Louboutin, Jimmy Choo, etc are purchased by employees first hand!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Yogathlete said:


> I've worked at Nordstrom many years ago and through the grape vine of SAs... They told me a lot of the stock/SAs that work at the Rack see the good designer items coming in and they end up buying it themselves before they hit the shelves. Obviously some are still left hence this thread, but I've been told a lot of the W&R Louboutin, Jimmy Choo, etc are purchased by employees first hand!





I've seen it firsthand but it also depends on your store/manager.

Make friends with your SA's - especially if you're a frequent shopper.


----------



## jessl

wis3ly said:


> Actually that location has a lot of designers. I know for sure b/c this reseller on Instagram shops there A LOT. She never discloses the location when ppl ask. I did some stalking once and finally figured it out. When I replied to her post someone asking where, she immediately deleted the comment and blocked me LOLOLOL



OMG that figures! The resellers are ridiculous... I guess the only time I find anything there is on her off days lol. I would like to scope out her account too if you don't mind sending me a PM. 
I was chatting with the cashier after my purchase since there happened to be no line behind me and she said that the good stuff always gets snapped up really quickly, even among the SAs... she specifically mentioned that they're always claiming the Burberry. It's about 10-15 mins from my office so I try to pop in there on my lunch break once a week so sometimes I catch them unloading the new items, but the good things are certainly few and far between


----------



## jessl

Blessed0819 said:


> Omg so jealous[emoji6] Congrats! Just curious are there better days to go than others? Like are you more likely to find a amazing deal like this on weekends or weekdays etc? TIA


It seems to be really hit or miss... I try to go during the week just because the store is less crowded and I feel more relaxed to look through all of the departments haha but i've had a couple good finds on the weekend too. They get new stock every day so it really just depends on how long the items are sitting on the shelves before you get there. You should try to pop in at different times and get a feel for what the store is like and when they unpack their shipments, or even just ask a SA... some are very forthcoming with info. I usually go just after lunch and have found them unloading new stock then.


----------



## Kelly7adria

Talked to a SA at my Rack today. She said designer transfer shoes haven't come in yet, but they were working on the clothes. I hadn't even thought about clothing. When they put them out on the floor, do they go on the clearance racks or just the regular racks?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Kelly7adria said:


> Talked to a SA at my Rack today. She said designer transfer shoes haven't come in yet, but they were working on the clothes. I hadn't even thought about clothing. When they put them out on the floor, do they go on the clearance racks or just the regular racks?



Depends on the tag. 

White - Regular 
Red - Clearance 
Blue - Clearance/Regular (YMMV)

Some stores have a high-end designer section (which would also include a clearance rack).


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Scored this medium Givenchy nightingale today, first thing this morning at my local Rack. I'm so excited to finally have found an everyday black bag!


----------



## peacelovesequin

ballerinakgurl said:


> Scored this medium Givenchy nightingale today, first thing at my local Rack. I'm so excited to finally have found an everyday black bag!



Congrats on the find!


----------



## viba424

Does anyone recall generally how much Burberry French wallets are at the rack when available? I believe I have seen them there on occasion but never looked at the price. I'm referring to the pebbles all leather ones.

Sent from my 710C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mendiola30

Yogathlete said:


> I've worked at Nordstrom many years ago and through the grape vine of SAs... They told me a lot of the stock/SAs that work at the Rack see the good designer items coming in and they end up buying it themselves before they hit the shelves. Obviously some are still left hence this thread, but I've been told a lot of the W&R Louboutin, Jimmy Choo, etc are purchased by employees first hand!



Stores should have a monthly limit for their employees when it comes to top brands. I know it's a perk but I also know one or two employees that just resell the items so it's not like the are using them


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu NR
Balenciaga


----------



## yakusoku.af

Oh and these
Some men's Burberry belts, some were $74.97 red tag, I couldn't see the Skus or all of the prices.  They are in the men's display case on the 1st floor NR Honolulu


----------



## IStuckACello

mendiola30 said:


> Stores should have a monthly limit for their employees when it comes to top brands. I know it's a perk but I also know one or two employees that just resell the items so it's not like the are using them



When I worked there, if the employees were selling merch purchased with their discounts that was a fireable thing. 

In other news, snagged a pair of Valentino Red pants that rung up for $9.xx at the register!


----------



## yakusoku.af

IStuckACello said:


> When I worked there, if the employees were selling merch purchased with their discounts that was a fireable thing.
> 
> In other news, snagged a pair of Valentino Red pants that rung up for $9.xx at the register!



I second that. In every retail store I've worked at you aren't allowed to resell stuff you buy with your discount or share your discount with people.  And I've worked everywhere from Gap to Nordstrom to Prada and Jcrew. Those employees should know better.


----------



## ashlie

yakusoku.af said:


> I second that. In every retail store I've worked at you aren't allowed to resell stuff you buy with your discount or share your discount with people.  And I've worked everywhere from Gap to Nordstrom to Prada and Jcrew. Those employees should know better.



People don't care until they get caught. Then they try and play the "I didn't know" card. [emoji849]


----------



## IStuckACello

Some of those IG sellers look like they're taking pics from the back areas of the store...


----------



## buyingpig

ashlie said:


> People don't care until they get caught. Then they try and play the "I didn't know" card. [emoji849]


I don't work in retail. How would someone possibly get caught though? It's not like Nordstrom can trace IG/eBay listings to an individual.


----------



## ashlie

buyingpig said:


> I don't work in retail. How would someone possibly get caught though? It's not like Nordstrom can trace IG/eBay listings to an individual.



I'm not going to reveal where I worked (a luxury retailer) but I know that they would actually go online and stalk sellers. They knew who were "resellers" and who were workers selling product they bought. Once you work in a luxury retailer, you understand that there are x quantity of y item and it is very easy to track once they item in put out on say eBay or posh or any other site similar. I can go online and pick out who works for the company depending on what there selling. It's quite creepy and I feel bad for people who actually buy stuff from them!!


----------



## Michelle1x

Don't forget tonight is anniv sale early access... who knows they could have a purple squirrel like a diesigner bag or two....


----------



## Leto

buyingpig said:


> I don't work in retail. How would someone possibly get caught though? It's not like Nordstrom can trace IG/eBay listings to an individual.



I have a friend who worked security. She told me they have their ways of knowing who does what and she was able to track employees down. One particular case was a lady who was working a cosmetics desk and every month the employees get free items to test out themselves. One lady would sell her free items (these were not samples). They found her eBay account and collected evidence. Not sure if they fired her or gave her a warning...


----------



## buyingpig

ashlie said:


> I'm not going to reveal where I worked (a luxury retailer) but I know that they would actually go online and stalk sellers. They knew who were "resellers" and who were workers selling product they bought. Once you work in a luxury retailer, you understand that there are x quantity of y item and it is very easy to track once they item in put out on say eBay or posh or any other site similar. I can go online and pick out who works for the company depending on what there selling. It's quite creepy and I feel bad for people who actually buy stuff from them!!


Ty ladies for sharing. I been hoping for some poetic justice. Hopefully some of them will eventually get caught!


Leto said:


> I have a friend who worked security. She told me they have their ways of knowing who does what and she was able to track employees down. One particular case was a lady who was working a cosmetics desk and every month the employees get free items to test out themselves. One lady would sell her free items (these were not samples). They found her eBay account and collected evidence. Not sure if they fired her or gave her a warning...


----------



## IStuckACello

Yep there's definitely a way...and some employees/managers willingly snitch on others, which sometimes leads to a start of investigations


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Does any one know the accounts of the resellers on IG? I'm curious to check out their finds.


----------



## marcj

If you hashtag nordstromrack a lot of them come up


----------



## bagnutt

Michelle1x said:


> Don't forget tonight is anniv sale early access... who knows they could have a purple squirrel like a diesigner bag or two....



I just left Nordstrom and they have LC le pliage cuir which I think are quite desirable on this thread. Almost $200 off. Didn't see any premier designer bags.


----------



## pixiejenna

Michelle1x said:


> Don't forget tonight is anniv sale early access... who knows they could have a purple squirrel like a diesigner bag or two....


Check out the Nordie anniversary sale thread. There are a few bags that look tempting a AW hobo in a gorgeous burgundy around  $500-600. Another hobo my Marc Jacob's for about $250-300 again in a beautiful burgundy looks like it might have a metallic twinge to it. The typical Longchamp bags. Some MCM bags as well. There are more but those looked like the best of the bunch and most likely to sell out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chicNclassy

IStuckACello said:


> Some of those IG sellers look like they're taking pics from the back areas of the store...



Yup I noticed that too. Today I even saw someone posting pics of items in the Nordstrom computer system saying they are "coming soon" for purchase.


----------



## Miss BB

KATE SPADE
keep or return ?
found it Monday.......... 159.00


----------



## mugenprincess

Miss BB said:


> View attachment 3409298
> View attachment 3409299
> 
> KATE SPADE
> keep or return ?
> found it Monday.......... 159.00


It's a gorgeous color! I would keep it if it fits your lifestyle. Price isn't bad either.


----------



## Michelle1x

They have Dior So Real sunglasses in the anniv sale- FWIW


----------



## phungwin

How much do these IG resellers mark up what they find? Never found anything at my Nordstrom Rack, so I had no idea some cities had such great deals!


----------



## bagshoemisses

phungwin said:


> How much do these IG resellers mark up what they find? Never found anything at my Nordstrom Rack, so I had no idea some cities had such great deals!



I know there is a mark up, just don't know how much. They are very secretive about the price you always have to send a direct message.


----------



## bagshoemisses

Also another IG lady found several Valentino shoes in the box in excellent condition, not refurbished. 

I feel terrible for the shoppers in Cali because it seems like there are a ton of resellers and competition out west.


----------



## Michelle1x

phungwin said:


> How much do these IG resellers mark up what they find? Never found anything at my Nordstrom Rack, so I had no idea some cities had such great deals!



There is one I have seen who buys at NR for 70% off, and sells on ebay or IG for 50% off.
So if its a $2.4K balenciaga metal edge bag (which I saw once)- she bought at about $720 (+ tax 5-10% so around $800) and is trying to sell for about $1200.  Most Rack altered and refurbished tags don't have the dustbag, sometimes there is no strap and some shop wear- so 50% off is about what most bags are worth.

I have my doubts as to whether you can actually make a living doing designer resale on ebay and IG anymore- I think most of these people are kind of like us here- they buy things because they want them and try to sell what they can, in order to fund more buying.


----------



## IStuckACello

I think some of the Loubs can get marked up double ugh. There's one seller who is very reasonable, I bought one thing off her and think her prices were fair. But I haven't messaged a whole lot of people to inquire.


----------



## IStuckACello

chicNclassy said:


> Yup I noticed that too. Today I even saw someone posting pics of items in the Nordstrom computer system saying they are "coming soon" for purchase.



Oh I didn't see that. I'm sure corporate would love to know about that.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Some resellers are reasonable. Depending on the brand, they will charge what they paid (RT/BT) & will only add the shipping cost.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michelle1x said:


> They have Dior So Real sunglasses in the anniv sale- FWIW



Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## peacelovesequin

FYI: Designer sale shoes are popping up again: http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/c/sale-designer-shoes?origin=leftnav


----------



## marcjacobsgirl7

Found these Prada suede mid-calf boots at my NR for $80. They were originally W&R at $249.99 and were marked down.


----------



## hellokimmiee

marcjacobsgirl7 said:


> Found these Prada suede mid-calf boots at my NR for $80. They were originally W&R at $249.99 and were marked down.



PM'd u


----------



## kema042290

I made an IG just now to look up what y'all were talking about because I don't post pictures of myself online like that, but I'm confused at this seller ... designersaddict, why not put the prices of everything if you are going to put the prices of some things. I'm tempted by the Burberry bags, but I refuse to buy one from a reseller. The prices aren't bad tho.


----------



## kema042290

peacelovesequin said:


> Some resellers are reasonable. Depending on the brand, they will charge what they paid (RT/BT) & will only add the shipping cost.



I actually found one that I wouldn't mind buying something from. Her prices are really good, but I've never bought anything off IG. Sounds kinda dangerous. Do they sent the receipt in case you want to return for a store credit or at least the tags?


----------



## Michelle1x

The reason the resellers like IG, is because ebay charges about 11.5% to sell anything.  Thats over $100 for most designer bags, and ebay doesn't offer much in the way of protection for either buyer or seller.  A lot of resellers just decided to go it alone.
If I was going to buy from a reseller, I'd buy from one of these nordstrom rack people.  They leave the W&R tags on the items so you know what you are getting (for the most part).


----------



## peacelovesequin

kema042290 said:


> I actually found one that I wouldn't mind buying something from. Her prices are really good, but I've never bought anything off IG. Sounds kinda dangerous. Do they sent the receipt in case you want to return for a store credit or at least the tags?



If they are reputable, they will send you an invoice via PayPal (Goods & Services). You can always ask for proof of purchase before sending them any money (picture of the receipt, tags, etc). 

DO NOT SEND FUNDS VIA FAMILY & FRIENDS. PayPal will not cover you if anything goes wrong.


----------



## seton

wis3ly said:


> Actually that location has a lot of designers. I know for sure b/c this reseller on Instagram shops there A LOT. She never discloses the location when ppl ask. I did some stalking once and finally figured it out. When I replied to her post someone asking where, she immediately deleted the comment and blocked me LOLOLOL



Well she must clean out the place all the time bc I've been there a few times. I have a family member who lives close by. It's a fairly new NR too and the only premier designer bag I ever saw there was an ugly Loewe which was still $1500. LOL.


----------



## valval92

Hello ladies which Nordstrom rack is the best in Southern California? the ones in San Diego is terrible


----------



## ballerinakgurl

I've purchased many things on IG through PayPal. But no big ticket items, mostly children's clothes and shoes. I never have had a problem. As peacelovesequin said, always get an invoice for goods and services.


----------



## valval92

OMG a IG reseller found some Chanel shoes in Nordstrom Rack!!


----------



## Superbaby

I just bought a louboutin from the IG reseller and send money via friends family [emoji24]

I hope it goes well


----------



## meowmix318

valval92 said:


> Hello ladies which Nordstrom rack is the best in Southern California? the ones in San Diego is terrible


I really like the one in Costa Mesa.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Yes - always do goods and services with strangers to protect yourself. Recently some gals got scammed on Insta and so many of them made the mistake of paying with friends and family. Oy.


ballerinakgurl said:


> I've purchased many things on IG through PayPal. But no big ticket items, mostly children's clothes and shoes. I never have had a problem. As peacelovesequin said, always get an invoice for goods and services.



Ooh can you share here?


seton said:


> Well she must clean out the place all the time bc I've been there a few times. I have a family member who lives close by. It's a fairly new NR too and the only premier designer bag I ever saw there was an ugly Loewe which was still $1500. LOL.



Amazing! What a score!!!


marcjacobsgirl7 said:


> Found these Prada suede mid-calf boots at my NR for $80. They were originally W&R at $249.99 and were marked down.


----------



## bagshoemisses

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Yes - always do goods and services with strangers to protect yourself. Recently some gals got scammed on Insta and so many of them made the mistake of paying with friends and family. Oy.
> 
> 
> Ooh can you share here?
> 
> 
> Amazing! What a score!!!



I'd like to hear more for my protection. You can pm me if you like. Thanks.


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagshoemisses said:


> I'd like to hear more for my protection. You can pm me if you like. Thanks.



More information about PP protection: https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/paypal-safety-and-security


----------



## ballerinakgurl

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Yes - always do goods and services with strangers to protect yourself. Recently some gals got scammed on Insta and so many of them made the mistake of paying with friends and family. Oy.
> 
> 
> Ooh can you share here?



My two favourite children item resellers on IG are @modernminiresale and @the_minis_closet. But there are lots of great mommas selling.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

I just stopped into my local Winners (in Canada) and saw this Lonchamp Le Pliage Cuir in light blue for $179.99 CDN. If someone is interested I can go back and grab it. Just PM me.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Valentino Size 40 $248


----------



## ballerinakgurl

hellokimmiee said:


> Valentino Size 40 $248
> View attachment 3410434



PMed you ☺️


----------



## mpepe32

ballerinakgurl said:


> I just stopped into my local Winners (in Canada) and saw this Lonchamp Le Pliage Cuir in light blue for $179.99 CDN. If someone is interested I can go back and grab it. Just PM me.


pm'd you


----------



## kema042290

valval92 said:


> OMG a IG reseller found some Chanel shoes in Nordstrom Rack!!


Are those the ugly tan ones? 
Sometimes I think they are lying about what they find at NR because one person was selling Fendi and such.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Burberry $255


----------



## buyingpig

hellokimmiee said:


> Burberry $255
> View attachment 3410792


Pm'ed you!


----------



## peacelovesequin

kema042290 said:


> Are those the ugly tan ones?
> Sometimes I think they are lying about what they find at NR because one person was selling Fendi and such.






These? 

There are some NR locations that really get Chanel (other high-end designers). Last summer there were tons of Chanel shoes popping up (not my size - ugh). Just depends on your store.


----------



## joanah

peacelovesequin said:


> View attachment 3410801
> 
> 
> These?
> 
> There are some NR locations that really get Chanel (other high-end designers). Last summer there were tons of Chanel shoes popping up (not my size - ugh). Just depends on your store.


Do you know which location typically gets in Chanel. My store never gets them either.


----------



## Mimmy

Rag&Bone Harrow's. Looks like they originally had a W&R tag, but the soles and straps look fine, a lot of sticker glue on the soles, but I can deal with it. 

I think that someone probably kept these quite awhile before returning them. These are black, waxed suede, not a current leather. 




I've been fairly lucky with shoes lately. Last month I posted the Charlotte Olympia flats that I got for a steal! [emoji173]️


----------



## buyingpig

Mimmy said:


> Rag&Bone Harrow's. Looks like they originally had a W&R tag, but the soles and straps look fine, a lot of sticker glue on the soles, but I can deal with it.
> 
> I think that someone probably kept these quite awhile before returning them. These are black, waxed suede, not a current leather.
> View attachment 3410866
> 
> View attachment 3410867
> 
> I've been fairly lucky with shoes lately. Last month I posted the Charlotte Olympia flats that I got for a steal! [emoji173]️


Wow, lucky! Great price on harrows. I love them!


----------



## Mimmy

buyingpig said:


> Wow, lucky! Great price on harrows. I love them!



Thanks, buyingpig! I really like to wear/buy boots, even though I live in Florida! [emoji28]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Someone asked for the UPC for MAC a couple pages ago. Here it is.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at Honolulu NR 





Burberry Baby





Not familiar with Boucheron but it's 85% off





They had lime crime make up



lots of Karen Walker sunglasses
I think they were all $89.97 I did not take pics of the Sku


----------



## koko100

Has anyone seen Tory burch makeup at their local NR store? Please let me know where! Tia!!!


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, buyingpig! I really like to wear/buy boots, even though I live in Florida! [emoji28]



Woah Mimmy great deal!!! I found my harrows in May for $160, so you got super lucky!


----------



## Jen123

My rack had ysl tributes for $299 today and I passed them up and now I regret it [emoji24] ... If they were $200 I wouldn't have blinked but $300 seems so expensive!!


----------



## chicNclassy

Jen123 said:


> My rack had ysl tributes for $299 today and I passed them up and now I regret it [emoji24] ... If they were $200 I wouldn't have blinked but $300 seems so expensive!!



The cheapest I have gotten tributes is from the outlet for $400 so $300 is really good! Go back and get them lol


----------



## yakusoku.af

koko100 said:


> Has anyone seen Tory burch makeup at their local NR store? Please let me know where! Tia!!!



They had some at Honolulu NR today 
I didn't take a pic but I did buy the pink one that benefits breast cancer for $14.97


----------



## daisygrl

yakusoku.af said:


> They had some at Honolulu NR today
> I didn't take a pic but I did buy the pink one that benefits breast cancer for $14.97
> View attachment 3411011



I got that one too! Gorgeous color. Lighter than expected but love it as daily make up essential.


----------



## elle woods

koko100 said:


> Has anyone seen Tory burch makeup at their local NR store? Please let me know where! Tia!!!



I saw a bunch at the Buffalo Rack. That was a couple of weeks ago but they had lots


----------



## elle woods

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today at Honolulu NR
> View attachment 3410981
> 
> View attachment 3410982
> 
> 
> Burberry Baby
> View attachment 3410983
> 
> View attachment 3410984
> 
> 
> Not familiar with Boucheron but it's 85% off
> View attachment 3410985
> 
> View attachment 3410986
> 
> 
> They had lime crime make up
> View attachment 3410987
> 
> 
> lots of Karen Walker sunglasses
> I think they were all $89.97 I did not take pics of the Sku
> View attachment 3410988



Did they have other sizes for the Burberry kids shirt? I love that but my son is just 1-2 sizes up


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted today:

*Kate Spade New York clutch (Style: Pardon my french; Typewriter keys)
Price: $87.00*








*Missoni Dress 
Price: $189.97 *








*Nicholas Kirkwood Navy Leather Beya Loafers*
*Price: $129 (W&R) 





*


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted

Edie Parker $450 red tag


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted

Love Moschino $165 white tag
comes with scarf


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted 

Opening Ceremony Charly loafers
$120 red tag

View attachment 3411102


View attachment 3411103


----------



## Michelle1x

joanah said:


> Do you know which location typically gets in Chanel. My store never gets them either.



I think it is the Seattle store and the Racks that are nearest the Nordstrom FL Chanel boutiques.


----------



## ochie

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today at Honolulu NR
> View attachment 3410981
> 
> View attachment 3410982
> 
> 
> Burberry Baby
> View attachment 3410983
> 
> View attachment 3410984
> 
> 
> Not familiar with Boucheron but it's 85% off
> View attachment 3410985
> 
> View attachment 3410986
> 
> 
> They had lime crime make up
> View attachment 3410987
> 
> 
> lots of Karen Walker sunglasses
> I think they were all $89.97 I did not take pics of the Sku
> View attachment 3410988



Thanks for posting I've been looking for that Karen walker, which Nordstrome rack in Hawaii?


----------



## yakusoku.af

elle woods said:


> Did they have other sizes for the Burberry kids shirt? I love that but my son is just 1-2 sizes up



I don't remember seeing anything bigger but I wasn't looking very hard. Maybe your store can try to locate one with the SKU


----------



## yakusoku.af

ochie said:


> Thanks for posting I've been looking for that Karen walker, which Nordstrome rack in Hawaii?



There is only 1 Nordstrom Rack in Hawaii right now. At Ward Centers. 
The new Waikiki one opens in September.


----------



## Mimmy

Jen123 said:


> Woah Mimmy great deal!!! I found my harrows in May for $160, so you got super lucky!



Thanks, Jen! Do you know that I actually thought, I think that this is worthy of being a "Jen deal"! [emoji23]


----------



## Jen123

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Jen! Do you know that I actually thought, I think that this is worthy of being a "Jen deal"! [emoji23]



Hahaha that is too funny!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

joanah said:


> Do you know which location typically gets in Chanel. My store never gets them either.




The regular Nordstrom stores that carry Chanel are in Portland, Seattle, Bloomington (Mall of America), Topanga, San Diego & Nashville. 

So the NR's around these area may get full-line transfers.


----------



## bagshoemisses

peacelovesequin said:


> More information about PP protection: https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/paypal-safety-and-security



I'm very familiar with PayPal. I wanted to hear more about the scam story that was mentioned above.


----------



## kema042290

peacelovesequin said:


> View attachment 3410801
> 
> 
> These?
> 
> There are some NR locations that really get Chanel (other high-end designers). Last summer there were tons of Chanel shoes popping up (not my size - ugh). Just depends on your store.



Yea those ugly shoes. I did find some Chanel sneakers a few months ago, so I'm sure some stores get more high-end designers but I still think some of them get stuff from other places other than NR.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Has anyone seen Moschino (handbags) lately?


----------



## Leto

peacelovesequin said:


> Has anyone seen Moschino (handbags) lately?



Someone on Instagram posted a picture of a bunch of Moschino bags on sale at Bloomingdales. It said they were all an additional 40% off


----------



## ballerinakgurl

peacelovesequin said:


> Has anyone seen Moschino (handbags) lately?


I saw this bag at my local Rack on Wednesday. It was red tag, don't remember the exact price, but around $185.


----------



## MrsRed1

peacelovesequin said:


> Has anyone seen Moschino (handbags) lately?



I saw some both Moschino and Love Moschino handbags at My local store couple days ago as well


----------



## ochie

yakusoku.af said:


> There is only 1 Nordstrom Rack in Hawaii right now. At Ward Centers.
> The new Waikiki one opens in September.



Ok thank you! I will call today. Thanks!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

MrsRed1 said:


> I saw some both Moschino and Love Moschino handbags at My local store couple days ago as well



Were there any of the power puff girls bag there?


----------



## MrsRed1

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Were there any of the power puff girls bag there?



No as far as I remember.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

I bought this Burberry girl's coat a couple of weeks ago, but I think I am going to return it. It is a size 14 and could fit a petite woman, I am 5'10" and think it is a tad too short. I'm sad to let it go, but I can't hoard it until my daughter is that size - in 10 years. But it was red tag $189.00. Any one interested? It's leather and shearling. Gorgeous.


----------



## buyingpig

ballerinakgurl said:


> I bought this Burberry girl's coat a couple of weeks ago, but I think I am going to return it. It is a size 14 and could fit a petite woman, I am 5'10" and think it is a tad too short. I'm sad to let it go, but I can't hoard it until my daughter is that size - in 10 years. But it was red tag $189.00. Any one interested? It's leather and shearling. Gorgeous.


I tried on the same jacket in my NR. I am 5'4" and 115 lbs. While I fit in it no problem, it's not very flattering. The chest area is tight, while there isn't much of a waist line. I know it's leather/shearling... and this is a great deal. I still don't want to buy items that I don't love wearing. Just my opinion.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

buyingpig said:


> I tried on the same jacket in my NR. I am 5'4" and 115 lbs. While I fit in it no problem, it's not very flattering. The chest area is tight, while there isn't much of a waist line. I know it's leather/shearling... and this is a great deal. I still don't want to buy items that I don't love wearing. Just my opinion.



Well I'm not loving it for me, certainly. I agree it was tight in the chest, but I am nursing and a 33DD, and I thought it could be overlooked. Definitely will return next week.


----------



## ashlie

ballerinakgurl said:


> I bought this Burberry girl's coat a couple of weeks ago, but I think I am going to return it. It is a size 14 and could fit a petite woman, I am 5'10" and think it is a tad too short. I'm sad to let it go, but I can't hoard it until my daughter is that size - in 10 years. But it was red tag $189.00. Any one interested? It's leather and shearling. Gorgeous.



These jackets fit like that on everyone pretty much. That's the cut. Very odd. I never understood it! Very cute though!! That price is amazing though!!!


----------



## valval92

I went to the NR in Costa Mesa right when the opened and I saw how they gave the good designer shoes to the I think is reseller [emoji34] it's so unfair to us, I drove all the way from San Diego


----------



## IStuckACello

valval92 said:


> I went to the NR in Costa Mesa right when the opened and I saw how they gave the good designer shoes to the I think is reseller [emoji34] it's so unfair to us, I drove all the way from San Diego



You can call and complain to the store manager that you feel they were hooking up certain customers and you drove far away to the store specifically. Some managers don't encourage this behavior.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Celine sunnies:





No case though... They said I can call other branches to check if they have a case.


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anybody like Cynthia Rowley bags?  These are showing up red tag at multiple racks for $65-$70, which means they will be around $50 on Thursday for CTR.
There is one on nordstromrack.com for $57 red tag also.
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...ini-drawstring-studded-crossbody?color=BLACK#

Also I am looking for a Longchamp wallet (or any SLG) that is red tag- if anybody sees one.  I saw a white one but somebody bought it.  Nordstrom might be clearing out the spring colors on those.  I am hard on wallets so don't want to pay much.  TIA!


----------



## Superbaby

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted today:
> 
> *Kate Spade New York clutch (Style: Pardon my french; Typewriter keys)
> Price: $87.00*
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411031
> View attachment 3411032
> View attachment 3411033
> 
> 
> 
> *Missoni Dress
> Price: $189.97 *
> 
> View attachment 3411035
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411034
> 
> 
> 
> *Nicholas Kirkwood Navy Leather Beya Loafers*
> *Price: $129 (W&R)
> 
> View attachment 3411039
> 
> View attachment 3411040
> 
> *



I want the Kate spade. I pm you


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

ladybeaumont said:


> Celine sunnies:
> 
> View attachment 3411680
> View attachment 3411681
> 
> 
> No case though... They said I can call other branches to check if they have a case.



I've asked at the regular Nordstrom for cases when the rack doesn't have it.


----------



## bagnutt

Michelle1x said:


> Does anybody like Cynthia Rowley bags?  These are showing up red tag at multiple racks for $65-$70, which means they will be around $50 on Thursday for CTR.
> There is one on nordstromrack.com for $57 red tag also.
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...ini-drawstring-studded-crossbody?color=BLACK#
> 
> Also I am looking for a Longchamp wallet (or any SLG) that is red tag- if anybody sees one.  I saw a white one but somebody bought it.  Nordstrom might be clearing out the spring colors on those.  I am hard on wallets so don't want to pay much.  TIA!



West gate San Jose had about 6 Longchamp SLG yesterday - several wallets and a little photo/brag book. Not clearance priced though.


----------



## peacelovesequin

FYI: The Kate Spade is gone. No more PM's please.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Were there any of the power puff girls bag there?



They had these today at the regular Nordstrom at Ala Moana center 
Bubbles was marked $357.98 and Blossom was $397.98 not sure why there was a price difference.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

yakusoku.af said:


> They had these today at the regular Nordstrom at Ala Moana center
> Bubbles was marked $357.98 and Blossom was $397.98 not sure why there was a price difference.
> View attachment 3411741
> 
> View attachment 3411742



Thank you!


----------



## Michelle1x

bagnutt said:


> West gate San Jose had about 6 Longchamp SLG yesterday - several wallets and a little photo/brag book. Not clearance priced though.


Great thanks!  I plan to go down that way for CTR anyway.


----------



## peacelovesequin

MrsRed1 said:


> I saw some both Moschino and Love Moschino handbags at My local store couple days ago as well





ballerinakgurl said:


> I saw this bag at my local Rack on Wednesday. It was red tag, don't remember the exact price, but around $185.



Thanks!


----------



## kema042290

yakusoku.af said:


> They had these today at the regular Nordstrom at Ala Moana center
> Bubbles was marked $357.98 and Blossom was $397.98 not sure why there was a price difference.
> View attachment 3411741
> 
> View attachment 3411742


leader is more expensive then the sidekicks. LOL. Buttercup gotta be like $200 ... is she anyone's favorite?


----------



## yakusoku.af

koko100 said:


> Has anyone seen Tory burch makeup at their local NR store? Please let me know where! Tia!!!



Here is the pic from today
I was in a hurry and didn't have time to check prices though


----------



## yakusoku.af

kema042290 said:


> leader is more expensive then the sidekicks. LOL. Buttercup gotta be like $200 ... is she anyone's favorite?



They've been here for a while. I keep checking to see if they are gonna transfer these to the rack. They have a table of random clearance designer bags and hopefully they will be red ticket at the rack if they get transferred.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

yakusoku.af said:


> They've been here for a while. I keep checking to see if they are gonna transfer these to the rack. They have a table of random clearance designer bags and hopefully they will be red ticket at the rack if they get transferred.



Yes, at the Rack for $200 would be perfect [emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## Qteepiec

koko100 said:


> Has anyone seen Tory burch makeup at their local NR store? Please let me know where! Tia!!!



I went to Concord, Ca and saw Tory Burch makeup. I'm not sure what kind but I did see some


----------



## Qteepiec

Ladies! Where is the Best NR for designer goods in the Bay Area? I've gotten an Alexander Wang Rocco for $300 at San Leandro. Marc Jacobs and Proenza Schuler at Emeryville. My go to store is the one in Concord but not too many designer stuff. Still looking for Valentino shoes like so many of you guys!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

I'm heading to the Cleveland, OH area next weekend (just in time for the RNC, which will make the city busy I'm sure) to visit my dad. Have any of you guys had good success at the Racks in the area?


----------



## kema042290

yakusoku.af said:


> They've been here for a while. I keep checking to see if they are gonna transfer these to the rack. They have a table of random clearance designer bags and hopefully they will be red ticket at the rack if they get transferred.



Can you let me know if you see Bubbles or Blossom at NR on clearance of course lol?


----------



## yakusoku.af

kema042290 said:


> Can you let me know if you see Bubbles or Blossom at NR on clearance of course lol?



I'll post it if I see them. They should go directly to the Rack because it's 5 mins away and I doubt they would ship them from Hawaii to another state just to end up on clearance at another rack.


----------



## bagnutt

yakusoku.af said:


> Here is the pic from today
> I was in a hurry and didn't have time to check prices though
> View attachment 3411920



I saw all the same TB makeup as well as a set of three lipsticks and the single lipstick that donates to breast cancer charity. This store keeps them in a locked jewelry case which is smart. A lot of the nice makeup gets ruined from shoppers opening the packaging and color swatching everything. One of my discount shopping pet peeves.


----------



## Cthai

Is CTR this weekend or next weekend anyone remember ? Thank you


----------



## Jen123

ballerinakgurl said:


> I'm heading to the Cleveland, OH area next weekend (just in time for the RNC, which will make the city busy I'm sure) to visit my dad. Have any of you guys had good success at the Racks in the area?



Yes I have found great stuff there!


----------



## bargainhunter95

Cthai said:


> Is CTR this weekend or next weekend anyone remember ? Thank you


I believe it starts next week on the 28th.


----------



## peacelovesequin

bargainhunter95 said:


> I believe it starts next week on the 28th.



It is! (The 28th)


----------



## ballerinakgurl

I was reading last night that all WR items are considered clearance and are included in CTR? Can anyone shed some light on this? Also, what kind of success have you guys had at getting a price adjustment to include the CTR extra 25%?


----------



## Leto

ballerinakgurl said:


> I was reading last night that all WR items are considered clearance and are included in CTR? Can anyone shed some light on this? Also, what kind of success have you guys had at getting a price adjustment to include the CTR extra 25%?



No more price adjustments! They changed their policy and stick to it too. Not all WR are clearance. It depend on the color of the sticker and lately many WR come with a white sticker. You might still find older ones that are blue or some that had an additional reduction with a red sticker.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Leto said:


> No more price adjustments! They changed their policy and stick to it too. Not all WR are clearance. It depend on the color of the sticker and lately many WR come with a white sticker. You might still find older ones that are blue or some that had an additional reduction with a red sticker.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## mvalrie

Jen123 said:


> Yes I have found great stuff there!


I've had some luck at the Legacy Village location but it is def hit or miss...maybe someone has intel on the Crocker Park location.


----------



## Frugalfinds

I got a Mackage coat (even though it is 100 degrees here) for $138!

They also had multiple pairs of AGL flats for less than they are selling during the Anniversary Sale (pairs for $129, $99, and $69).  I almost bought some, but I'm trying to buy less stuff.


----------



## olalahia

Frugalfinds said:


> I got a Mackage coat (even though it is 100 degrees here) for $138!
> 
> They also had multiple pairs of AGL flats for less than they are selling during the Anniversary Sale (pairs for $129, $99, and $69).  I almost bought some, but I'm trying to buy less stuff.



Congrats! I love Mackage coat!


----------



## dichka

When is the next CTR?


----------



## bakeacookie

July 28, someone had posted it earlier.  [emoji4]


----------



## margaritaxmix

bargainhunter95 said:


> I believe it starts next week on the 28th.





peacelovesequin said:


> It is! (The 28th)





dichka said:


> When is the next CTR?



Per above, the 28th!


----------



## Frugalfinds

olalahia said:


> Congrats! I love Mackage coat!



Thanks!  This is my first one, but I know of the brand and for the price it was just too difficult to pass up!


----------



## 28thofmay

Size 36.5


----------



## ballerinakgurl

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3413422
> View attachment 3413424
> 
> Size 36.5


Great price! I bought a pair in that colour at TJ maxx for $239, marked down twice from $499.


----------



## k5ml3k

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3413422
> View attachment 3413424
> 
> Size 36.5



Which location? Thanks!


----------



## scgirl212

Feeling like it's Christmas in July! I almost fell over when I saw the red sole. Even being in SoCal I don't think I've ever seen a pair of Louboutins at the racks I frequent (I suspect they don't hit the floor around here). Anyway I'm thrilled!


----------



## valval92

scgirl212 said:


> Feeling like it's Christmas in July! I almost fell over when I saw the red sole. Even being in SoCal I don't think I've ever seen a pair of Louboutins at the racks I frequent (I suspect they don't hit the floor around here). Anyway I'm thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413546


OMG congrats!! where in socal?


----------



## 28thofmay

k5ml3k said:


> Which location? Thanks!


Park Meadows


----------



## Superbaby

I almost fell over too when I saw Loubs in my rack!


----------



## scgirl212

valval92 said:


> OMG congrats!! where in socal?



The block at Orange! They rarely have premium designers, which is why I was surprised!


----------



## vanfall

ballerinakgurl said:


> I just stopped into my local Winners (in Canada) and saw this Lonchamp Le Pliage Cuir in light blue for $179.99 CDN. If someone is interested I can go back and grab it. Just PM me.



hi is that a small or medium?


----------



## peacelovesequin

scgirl212 said:


> Feeling like it's Christmas in July! I almost fell over when I saw the red sole. Even being in SoCal I don't think I've ever seen a pair of Louboutins at the racks I frequent (I suspect they don't hit the floor around here). Anyway I'm thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413546



Congrats on the find!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

vanfall said:


> hi is that a small or medium?


It was the smaller one.


----------



## nashpoo




----------



## hellokimmiee

Just got an email with the $10 certificate for signing up for Nordstrom Rewards. Fine print says it works at the Rack. Expires in August so it can be used during CTR.


----------



## babycinnamon

hellokimmiee said:


> Just got an email for the $10 certificate for signing up for Nordstrom Rewards. Fine print says it works at the rack. Expires in August so it can be used during CTR.



Aw! I still haven't gotten one yet. I did sign up for the program once it started (before they started advertising that $10 promo) so maybe I'm just SOL


----------



## bakeacookie

babycinnamon said:


> Aw! I still haven't gotten one yet. I did sign up for the program once it started (before they started advertising that $10 promo) so maybe I'm just SOL



It's ok. Me too lol. Early birds don't get the worm some times.


----------



## hellokimmiee

bakeacookie said:


> It's ok. Me too lol. Early birds don't get the worm some times.



I signed up for it on the first day way before the promo too. Did you give your email when you signed up? If you did, check your spam folder. If not, see if u can check next time you are in store.


----------



## bakeacookie

hellokimmiee said:


> I signed up for it on the first day way before the promo too. Did you give your email when you signed up? If you did, check your spam folder. If not, see if u can check next time you are in store.



I think I did. I'll go check.

Checked. Didn't see it. I'll wait. Lol.


----------



## babycinnamon

bakeacookie said:


> I think I did. I'll go check.
> 
> Checked. Didn't see it. I'll wait. Lol.



+1! Guess it's a waiting game for us!


----------



## ashlie

I waited a few weeks before signing up and received mine today.


----------



## natalia0128

bakeacookie said:


> It's ok. Me too lol. Early birds don't get the worm some times.


I aslo signed before theypronounced  $10. If not contact customer service.


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted 
Clearance makeup
LGeller eyeshadow palette - sandy lagoon $8.70
Lorac alter ego mini lip gloss set $13.50
Lorac alter ego dream girl eyeshadow palette $8.40
Lorac alter ego free spirit eyeshadow palette $6.63


----------



## bagnutt

DESIGNER SHOE TRANSFERS!!!
Manolos, Bal, Chloe, Dior, Prada... all clearance priced [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji177][emoji178][emoji169]


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> DESIGNER SHOE TRANSFERS!!!
> Manolos, Bal, Chloe, Dior, Prada... all clearance priced [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji177][emoji178][emoji169]



Do you have photos or sizes? (especially larger ones)


----------



## bagnutt

Dior


----------



## bagnutt

Givenchy & Gucci


----------



## bagnutt

If you wear small or large, you will find something cool

Marni & Bal


----------



## bagnutt

Miu Miu


----------



## bagnutt

D&G


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

bagnutt said:


> D&G
> 
> View attachment 3414545
> 
> View attachment 3414546
> 
> View attachment 3414547



Love the pumps. Too bad they are not my size.


----------



## IStuckACello

I love cats...but even I don't think I could rock those Miu Miu boots...


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> Miu Miu
> 
> View attachment 3414542



I remember when the sparrow print was the rage a couple of years ago.

Thanks for sharing your finds bagnutt! (high five)


----------



## leisurekitty

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3404114
> View attachment 3404115


Which Rack did you find these shoes?


----------



## bagnutt

leisurekitty said:


> Which Rack did you find these shoes?



Message me for info please.


----------



## bagnutt

No more messages about the Givenchy slip-ons please.  I'm sure those will be sold today.


----------



## bagnutt

More eye candy for everyone. 
Message me for location & sizing info if you are interested in phone order with store.


----------



## bagnutt

Prada


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent


----------



## bagnutt

Lanvin


----------



## bagnutt

Dior, Prada, Marni (left to right)


----------



## bagnutt

Charlotte Olympia


----------



## bagnutt

Jimmy Choo


----------



## yakusoku.af

FLS shoe transfers came in today 
Sorry I did not look at every box or check every price. Most were sz 39 or 40


----------



## yakusoku.af

Cont
Valentino


----------



## bagnutt

yakusoku.af said:


> FLS shoe transfers came in today
> Sorry I did not look at every box or check every price. Most were sz 39 or 40
> View attachment 3415315
> 
> View attachment 3415317
> 
> View attachment 3415318
> 
> View attachment 3415319
> 
> View attachment 3415320
> 
> View attachment 3415321
> 
> View attachment 3415322
> 
> View attachment 3415323
> 
> View attachment 3415324



Everyone needs to check their local Racks!! Would love to see photos of what turns up in other stores 
I noticed that they marked down a lot of the older stock that was in the "designer" section to make room for the full line transfers. When I was in store yesterday, there was a bunch of Burberry that they moved over to the regular clearance section and is now priced around $150.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Ugh! I was at my rack today and no new designer shoes. Some nice finds!


----------



## ashlie

yakusoku.af said:


> FLS shoe transfers came in today
> Sorry I did not look at every box or check every price. Most were sz 39 or 40
> View attachment 3415315
> 
> View attachment 3415317
> 
> View attachment 3415318
> 
> View attachment 3415319
> 
> View attachment 3415320
> 
> View attachment 3415321
> 
> View attachment 3415322
> 
> View attachment 3415323
> 
> View attachment 3415324



What rack is this?!


----------



## Luv n bags

Got these for this price


----------



## Nhuanh9

I hope to see these shoes in size 5


----------



## Luv n bags

Nhuanh9 said:


> I hope to see these shoes in size 5



There are no size 5 in the company.  I checked...I wear a size 5, but 5 1/2 seems to fit pretty well.  These are marked size 5 on the tag, but the size is actually 35 1/2 and they feel comfy.


----------



## yakusoku.af

ashlie said:


> What rack is this?!



Honolulu NR


----------



## babycinnamon

yakusoku.af said:


> Cont
> Valentino
> View attachment 3415325
> 
> View attachment 3415326
> 
> View attachment 3415327
> 
> View attachment 3415328
> 
> View attachment 3415330
> 
> View attachment 3415329



Sick finds!!!

Did you pick up anything for yourself?!!?


----------



## yakusoku.af

babycinnamon said:


> Sick finds!!!
> 
> Did you pick up anything for yourself?!!?



Nope nothing I really wanted. I'm finding that NR doesn't have the stuff I want for the prices I want. I found some steals this past sale season from Opening Ceremony, Matches Fashion, Luisa Via Roma and Ssense. I still go to NR once a week but it's been awhile since I found a good deal.


----------



## ashlie

yakusoku.af said:


> Honolulu NR



Thank you for sharing all of those finds!!km sorry you haven't been finding anything at the rack though [emoji22] to be honest, I've only gotten one "good" deal there


----------



## buyingpig

I went to my local store today. They did have some Jimmy choos, but pretty over priced. I talked with the SA who was putting out shoes. She told me they got lots of Chanels, Valentino and LOUIS VUITTON shoes (I am not sure if she was just bragging, I find it hard to believe NR gets LV...she also said NR gets LV bags). She said managers get the first pick, and that's why I never see any of it on the floor. Anyways... is there any truth to what she's saying? I cannot understand why she'd be lying, but I also have a hard time believing NR gets LVs.


----------



## MrsRed1

I wish it was my size[emoji23]


----------



## hellokimmiee

buyingpig said:


> I went to my local store today. They did have some Jimmy choos, but pretty over priced. I talked with the SA who was putting out shoes. She told me they got lots of Chanels, Valentino and LOUIS VUITTON shoes (I am not sure if she was just bragging, I find it hard to believe NR gets LV...she also said NR gets LV bags). She said managers get the first pick, and that's why I never see any of it on the floor. Anyways... is there any truth to what she's saying? I cannot understand why she'd be lying, but I also have a hard time believing NR gets LVs.



I had an SA tell me the same thing once. You're in Chicago right? I wonder if it was the same SA.


----------



## bakeacookie

I saw one LV bag but I think it was a HL return or something. Seattle rack. It was weird.


----------



## peacelovesequin

MrsRed1 said:


> View attachment 3416334
> 
> View attachment 3416335
> 
> 
> I wish it was my size[emoji23]



Did you do a search and send for your size?


----------



## babycinnamon

yakusoku.af said:


> Nope nothing I really wanted. I'm finding that NR doesn't have the stuff I want for the prices I want. I found some steals this past sale season from Opening Ceremony, Matches Fashion, Luisa Via Roma and Ssense. I still go to NR once a week but it's been awhile since I found a good deal.



Honestly, I haven't really found anything WOW at my local rack either. Even the last few CTR had super low amount of crappy clearance inventory. 

There's supposed to be a CTR next week but my store still has the same old junk! Lol!


----------



## bakeacookie

babycinnamon said:


> Honestly, I haven't really found anything WOW at my local rack either. Even the last few CTR had super low amount of crappy clearance inventory.
> 
> There's supposed to be a CTR next week but my store still has the same old junk! Lol!



+1


----------



## valval92

Ladies  go to Neimans Marcus today they have crazy sale u can find Chanel shoes and Valentino for $300 and plus 20% extra they got the shipment today hurry [emoji7]


----------



## valval92

It's the same price as you can find in Nordstrom rack


----------



## natalia0128

valval92 said:


> Ladies  go to Neimans Marcus today they have crazy sale u can find Chanel shoes and Valentino for $300 and plus 20% extra they got the shipment today hurry [emoji7]


Regular NM or the last call


----------



## valval92

Regular Neiman Marcus


----------



## deathcookie

Thought today was going to be a bust, but I found this PS belted tweed dress for  97% off. And the belt was still attached!


----------



## cmm62

deathcookie said:


> Thought today was going to be a bust, but I found this PS belted tweed dress for  97% off. And the belt was still attached!
> View attachment 3416448
> View attachment 3416449



That's awesome congrats!


----------



## smiley13tree

Saw this at Union Square NR for around $750.

Lots of pairs of designer shoes too.


----------



## chicNclassy

valval92 said:


> Ladies  go to Neimans Marcus today they have crazy sale u can find Chanel shoes and Valentino for $300 and plus 20% extra they got the shipment today hurry [emoji7]



What's the extra 20% for?


----------



## Shoppinmel

Help ladies! I'm at Nordstrom Rack right now. Do they still do price adjustments for CTR? One lady I asked said no!


----------



## valval92

It's 20% extra on sale on designer shoes


----------



## yakusoku.af

Shoppinmel said:


> Help ladies! I'm at Nordstrom Rack right now. Do they still do price adjustments for CTR? One lady I asked said no!



Price Adjustments ended June 1st I think


----------



## Shoppinmel

yakusoku.af said:


> Price Adjustments ended June 1st I think



Ack that sucks!


----------



## carolly88

I saw this bag at my Rack - originally $358 marked down to $53.70!! PM me for location [emoji1]


----------



## buyingpig

hellokimmiee said:


> I had an SA tell me the same thing once. You're in Chicago right? I wonder if it was the same SA.



I Pm'ed you!


----------



## Ou_louise

Hi I'm sorry if this isn't a rack find but I didn't know where else to post this.  Saw these Valentino flats at Tj Maxx for $250. Size 35 but missing a few studs.  Left these at the store


----------



## Forex

valval92 said:


> Regular Neiman Marcus


Which NM? Thanks


----------



## kema042290

smiley13tree said:


> Saw this at Union Square NR for around $750.
> 
> Lots of pairs of designer shoes too.
> 
> View attachment 3416540



Way too expensive for that bag. I wish I was home. I miss Nordstrom Rack. Sigh.


----------



## hellokimmiee

deathcookie said:


> Thought today was going to be a bust, but I found this PS belted tweed dress for  97% off. And the belt was still attached!
> View attachment 3416448
> View attachment 3416449



Congrats! I purchased this dress and it's super posh but you got it at a way better price. Kudos!


----------



## Sookie888

greenoiloil said:


> Wondering if there's any Facebook group for Nordstrom rack finds?



Yay would like to know as well!!! Hoping there's one!


----------



## Sookie888

Ou_louise said:


> Hi I'm sorry if this isn't a rack find but I didn't know where else to post this.  Saw these Valentino flats at Tj Maxx for $250. Size 35 but missing a few studs.  Left these at the store



Oh no! Missing studs is a no no for me


----------



## ashlie

Sookie888 said:


> Oh no! Missing studs is a no no for me



Usually for me as well but that color is beautiful!! Maybe she can pick some up on eBay?


----------



## peacelovesequin

valval92 said:


> It's 20% extra on sale on designer shoes



Thanks for sharing. The selection online is pretty good, they even had some Valentino styles. I'll visit my store tomorrow!


----------



## Michelle1x

Sookie888 said:


> Oh no! Missing studs is a no no for me



If you live near a Valentino boutique you can take them there and they will repair the missing studs for free.  It takes a few weeks though- they send them out somewhere.
Sometimes they return them in a nice box or dustbag too- but I didn't get one last time.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michelle1x said:


> If you live near a Valentino boutique you can take them there and they will repair the missing studs for free.  It takes a few weeks though- they send them out somewhere.
> Sometimes they return them in a nice box or dustbag too- but I didn't get one last time.



Thanks for the intel, never knew this!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I'm super behind on sharing - I'm still getting used to this new format. With CTR around the bend I wanted to share a few scores from the last one 

This $965 Elizabeth and James Iris oversized Mongolian lamb fur collared coat was just under $60 after discount. Crazy!







My $925 Pologeorgis rabbit and goat fur vest came out to under $39!






And my Alice & Olivia $698 Tina metallic ballgown skirt came out to less than $40 - that's cheaper than sample sale pricing!






Also - I'm on the hunt for a navy gown in sizes 6/8 at the Rack - please LMK if you see anything!


----------



## Ou_louise

Sookie888 said:


> Oh no! Missing studs is a no no for me


Haha same for me! I was contemplating on getting these but decided against.


----------



## Ou_louise

Michelle1x said:


> If you live near a Valentino boutique you can take them there and they will repair the missing studs for free.  It takes a few weeks though- they send them out somewhere.
> Sometimes they return them in a nice box or dustbag too- but I didn't get one last time.


Oh wow thanks for this! I will keep this in mind next time I come across missing studs.  But I figured since these weren't my size or any of my friends to pass on them


----------



## x3ashley23x3

Burberry wedges for $140 on the clearance rack, not W&R, brand new in the original Burberry box!


----------



## Jen123

Saw a ton of urban decay lipstick for $10 today.


----------



## bakeacookie

Yay!!! I got my 10$ certificate!


----------



## babycinnamon

bakeacookie said:


> Yay!!! I got my 10$ certificate!



I hurried to check and I GOT MINE TOO!! 
Yay!!!! 

Every time I read someone else got theirs, I would check and each time I'd be disappointed. Not this time!!! [emoji13]


----------



## bakeacookie

Can we use these certs at the rack? Should I print mine? Or can they get all the info from our phone numbers?


----------



## cinderella0087

Just logged into the app and there's a TON of designer clearance added. I just went to clearance and left it sorted as 'newest first' at the top. Jason Wu, Prabal Gurung, Pucci, Alexander McQueen, Fendi, Moschino, Herve Leger, etc!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Tons of new transfers at the state street store...saw someone walking around with a pair of Rockstuds in my size lol so depressing....tons of Prada, Dior, Miu Miu, etc.


----------



## lvchanelboy

My rack finds this week, brand new Jimmy Choo Rhea tote and a Valentino Rockstud Tote. View media item 125View media item 124


----------



## lms910

lvchanelboy said:


> My rack finds this week, brand new Jimmy Choo Rhea tote and a Valentino Rockstud Tote. View media item 125View media item 124



Cant see the pics!!!


----------



## vt2159

lvchanelboy said:


> My rack finds this week, brand new Jimmy Choo Rhea tote and a Valentino Rockstud Tote. View media item 125View media item 124



That's the Valentino tote I bought during the designer clearance at the regular store!  I am curious how much you got it for if you do not mind sharing.


----------



## Leto

buyingpig said:


> I went to my local store today. They did have some Jimmy choos, but pretty over priced. I talked with the SA who was putting out shoes. She told me they got lots of Chanels, Valentino and LOUIS VUITTON shoes (I am not sure if she was just bragging, I find it hard to believe NR gets LV...she also said NR gets LV bags). She said managers get the first pick, and that's why I never see any of it on the floor. Anyways... is there any truth to what she's saying? I cannot understand why she'd be lying, but I also have a hard time believing NR gets LVs.



Maybe she meant Loubutines? I had a sales associate tell me the same thing and I was like, did you mean CL? She said she mixes those up all the time.


----------



## lvchanelboy

Leto said:


> Maybe she meant Loubutines? I had a sales associate tell me the same thing and I was like, did you mean CL? She said she mixes those up all the time.


She was def mistaken, Louis Vuitton never gets sent to the rack. If it doesn't sell or is damaged it goes back to LV and eventually gets sold during the LVMH employee only sale.


----------



## lvchanelboy

vt2159 said:


> That's the Valentino tote I bought during the designer clearance at the regular store!  I am curious how much you got it for if you do not mind sharing.


It was clearance priced for $669.97. The associate told me it was just returned so I am assuming whoever returned it bought it at the full line Nordstrom and the rack kept it since it was already on sale.


----------



## potomacng

x3ashley23x3 said:


> Burberry wedges for $140 on the clearance rack, not W&R, brand new in the original Burberry box!
> View attachment 3417267


can you tell which Rack?
Thanks


----------



## itsmree

hellokimmiee said:


> Tons of new transfers at the state street store...saw someone walking around with a pair of Rockstuds in my size lol so depressing....tons of Prada, Dior, Miu Miu, etc.


so so jealous - my little inland so cal rack has zero - i even asked my favorite employees and they said only the bigger stores get them in so cal   if anyone is near the chino stores, let me know if they got any?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted today


St. John's at such a good price. I managed to track one down in my size!


----------



## Michelle1x

Ou_louise said:


> Oh wow thanks for this! I will keep this in mind next time I come across missing studs.  But I figured since these weren't my size or any of my friends to pass on them



Yeah, for me, if I find a bag with missing studs, it is an **immediate buy**.  Because those tend to be marked down and people don't know you can get them repaired so easily and for free!  But, you need to be near a Valentino boutique- a lot of people aren't.  And of course, you never know when they will cut back on that benefit and start charging.  But even if they charge, so many people walk away from Rockstuds with missing studs, it is still worth it.


----------



## Michelle1x

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted today
> 
> 
> St. John's at such a good price. I managed to track one down in my size!
> 
> View attachment 3417651
> View attachment 3417652
> View attachment 3417653



That is really beautiful.  I might try to find one also.  thanks


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I found these designer shoes. I didn't buy.  Gucci size 39.5. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
mislabeled as size 39 YSL size 41.5
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Sophia Webster size 39


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

lvchanelboy said:


> My rack finds this week, brand new Jimmy Choo Rhea tote and a Valentino Rockstud Tote. View media item 125View media item 124



Can you repost the pic? Thanks


----------



## lvchanelboy

Reposting these bags since the pics seemed to not work before, my Valentino Rockstud tote and a Jimmy Choo Rhea tote.


----------



## vt2159

lvchanelboy said:


> It was clearance priced for $669.97. The associate told me it was just returned so I am assuming whoever returned it bought it at the full line Nordstrom and the rack kept it since it was already on sale.



Thanks for getting back to me.  At least it was not much less than I purchased


----------



## lvchanelboy

No problem, if you bought it within 7 days ago you can get it price adjusted at full line store, it looks like it's currently the same price at full line and at the rack.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I got these AGL Oxford sneakers for $45.48


----------



## Michelle1x

cinderella0087 said:


> Just logged into the app and there's a TON of designer clearance added. I just went to clearance and left it sorted as 'newest first' at the top. Jason Wu, Prabal Gurung, Pucci, Alexander McQueen, Fendi, Moschino, Herve Leger, etc!



Tons of designer just transferred to SF bay area stores- but nothing at really great prices yet.  I saw a lot for $400 and up.  I need a few markdowns to get really excited.


----------



## meowmix318

Has anyone been to the locations in West Covina & Pasadena lately? I have not been shopping at NR in a while and was wondering if these locations have any nice designer goodies lately (like any new shipment like some of these other racks people are posting about)


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

meowmix318 said:


> Has anyone been to the locations in West Covina & Pasadena lately? I have not been shopping at NR in a while and was wondering if these locations have any nice designer goodies lately (like any new shipment like some of these other racks people are posting about)



The shoes that I posted about earlier were from Pasadena. There were a few designer shoes but very limited. I didn't see any Valentinos or CLs. No designer bags either.


----------



## meowmix318

Thruhvnseyes said:


> The shoes that I posted about earlier were from Pasadena. There were a few designer shoes but very limited. I didn't see any Valentinos or CLs. No designer bags either.


Thank you. I had a feeling Pasadena would be low. People tend to go there often to get all the designer things early, like often and right when they open (at least that is what one employee told me in the past)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted this morning. 

Cupcakes and Cashmere Ingrid jacket.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

meowmix318 said:


> Thank you. I had a feeling Pasadena would be low. People tend to go there often to get all the designer things early, like often and right when they open (at least that is what one employee told me in the past)



There's a reseller that goes there. She sells stuff on mercari. I figured out that, that's one of the places she goes to because I returned designer sandals that I bought for approx $45 there and saw the same sandals in her closet listed for 3x more.


----------



## meowmix318

Thruhvnseyes said:


> There's a reseller that goes there. She sells stuff on mercari. I figured out that, that's one of the places she goes to because I returned designer sandals that I bought for approx $45 there and saw the same sandals in her closet listed for 3x more.


Disappointing that people take all the spoils for themselves to sell.


----------



## Luv n bags

I found this Doma lambskin leather jacket.  Tag was marked $399.  I kept putting it back on the rack since I purchased so many leather and suede jackets recently.  I got back to my car and decided to buy it and try it on at home.
When j got to the register, the SA said it was on sale! For $191.00.  Needless to say, I am keeping it!


----------



## valval92




----------



## valval92

My husband bought a Salvatore F belt for $84 W&R


----------



## peacelovesequin

tigertrixie said:


> When j got to the register, the SA said it was on sale! For $191.00.  Needless to say, I am keeping it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418469



This is why we need price checkers again!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu NR


----------



## kema042290

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu NR
> View attachment 3418555



Did you see any Charlotte Olympia in 7, 7.5 or 8?


----------



## yakusoku.af

kema042290 said:


> Did you see any Charlotte Olympia in 7, 7.5 or 8?



Not kitty flats. They had these but I don't remember what size. I think they are $250


----------



## lms910

yakusoku.af said:


> Not kitty flats. They had these but I don't remember what size. I think they are $250
> View attachment 3418618



Ive seen those at mine too. They are not selling so will prob be around for CTR.


----------



## kema042290

yakusoku.af said:


> Not kitty flats. They had these but I don't remember what size. I think they are $250
> View attachment 3418618



Dang it. I love them, but I love being able to walk more. I'm just learning how to walk in heels (I feel so late to the game). Thanks for getting back to me soon.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Ahhh that would drive me nuts!


hellokimmiee said:


> Tons of new transfers at the state street store...saw someone walking around with a pair of Rockstuds in my size lol so depressing....tons of Prada, Dior, Miu Miu, etc.



Love the Gucci and Sophias!


Thruhvnseyes said:


> I found these designer shoes. I didn't buy.  Gucci size 39.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417689
> View attachment 3417699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mislabeled as size 39 YSL size 41.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417700
> View attachment 3417701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophia Webster size 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417702
> View attachment 3417703




Yay! Score!!


tigertrixie said:


> I found this Doma lambskin leather jacket.  Tag was marked $399.  I kept putting it back on the rack since I purchased so many leather and suede jackets recently.  I got back to my car and decided to buy it and try it on at home.
> When j got to the register, the SA said it was on sale! For $191.00.  Needless to say, I am keeping it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418469


----------



## Mimmy

I bought this Theory linen, maxi skirt as a nice alternative to shorts in the heat. [emoji295]️




Mine is ivory, not blue.


----------



## mugenprincess

Mimmy said:


> I bought this Theory linen, maxi skirt as a nice alternative to shorts in the heat. [emoji295]️
> View attachment 3419425
> 
> View attachment 3419426
> 
> Mine is ivory, not blue.
> View attachment 3419427



Wow!! Nice find !


----------



## sonkie23

Posting this as a PSA as this was not a Nordstrom Rack find but still worth sharing in case anyone wants to hunt.  The Rack has been meh for me lately.

I randomly found a Moncler Teulie black jacket today in Burlington.  $59.99.  Tags and all.  A bit of a shock.  I didn't see any others in the store where I was but if you have a Burlington near you, you never know what might be lurking.


----------



## babycinnamon

sonkie23 said:


> Posting this as a PSA as this was not a Nordstrom Rack find but still worth sharing in case anyone wants to hunt.  The Rack has been meh for me lately.
> 
> I randomly found a Moncler Teulie black jacket today in Burlington.  $59.99.  Tags and all.  A bit of a shock.  I didn't see any others in the store where I was but if you have a Burlington near you, you never know what might be lurking.
> 
> View attachment 3419661
> View attachment 3419663



Wow! That's insane!


----------



## Mimmy

mugenprincess said:


> Wow!! Nice find !



Thanks, mugenprincess!


----------



## Mimmy

sonkie23 said:


> Posting this as a PSA as this was not a Nordstrom Rack find but still worth sharing in case anyone wants to hunt.  The Rack has been meh for me lately.
> 
> I randomly found a Moncler Teulie black jacket today in Burlington.  $59.99.  Tags and all.  A bit of a shock.  I didn't see any others in the store where I was but if you have a Burlington near you, you never know what might be lurking.
> 
> View attachment 3419661
> View attachment 3419663



Amazing find! I don't have much opportunity to wear coats, but this makes me want to go check out the Burlington near me.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

sonkie23 said:


> Posting this as a PSA as this was not a Nordstrom Rack find but still worth sharing in case anyone wants to hunt.  The Rack has been meh for me lately.
> 
> I randomly found a Moncler Teulie black jacket today in Burlington.  $59.99.  Tags and all.  A bit of a shock.  I didn't see any others in the store where I was but if you have a Burlington near you, you never know what might be lurking.
> 
> View attachment 3419661
> View attachment 3419663


Wow! Incredible. Great find. What area/state was this?


----------



## Forex

Mimmy said:


> I bought this Theory linen, maxi skirt as a nice alternative to shorts in the heat. [emoji295]️
> View attachment 3419425
> 
> View attachment 3419426
> 
> Mine is ivory, not blue.
> View attachment 3419427


Wow nice find. Love the skirt


----------



## Forex

tigertrixie said:


> I found this Doma lambskin leather jacket.  Tag was marked $399.  I kept putting it back on the rack since I purchased so many leather and suede jackets recently.  I got back to my car and decided to buy it and try it on at home.
> When j got to the register, the SA said it was on sale! For $191.00.  Needless to say, I am keeping it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418469


Very nice jacket, im super jelly


----------



## bakeacookie

Was hoping to find a designer phone case but no luck.
Did see this.
I think it's McQueen.


----------



## Luv n bags

Forex said:


> Very nice jacket, im super jelly


----------



## Mimmy

Forex said:


> Wow nice find. Love the skirt


Thanks, Forex!


tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3419943


This jacket looks perfect on you, tigertrixie!


----------



## afsweet

Stopped by NR yesterday morning hoping to find some designer shoes, but no luck. They had a lot of stuart Weitzman heels, tons of Coach and TB, some MBMJ (but not mouse flats), and 1 pair of burgundry Burberry flats in a 35 for 50% off retail. No good bags except some Rebecca Minkoff and 1 Longchamp hobo.


----------



## mugenprincess

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3419943


wow,  I love it. It looks great on you!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

sonkie23 said:


> Posting this as a PSA as this was not a Nordstrom Rack find but still worth sharing in case anyone wants to hunt.  The Rack has been meh for me lately.
> 
> I randomly found a Moncler Teulie black jacket today in Burlington.  $59.99.  Tags and all.  A bit of a shock.  I didn't see any others in the store where I was but if you have a Burlington near you, you never know what might be lurking.
> 
> View attachment 3419661
> View attachment 3419663


That is a great buy!

I agree, sometimes Burlington is worth checking out. I once found a pair of Alice + Olivia leather panel pants for 9.99. The original price was $599, if I remember correctly.
But not all Burlington stores get the good stuff - we have several stores around but one had a bunch of Paige jeans on clearance for $14.99, whereas the other two in the same general area only had Lee and Calvin Klein.


----------



## IStuckACello

At emeryville, in 6.5 clearance


----------



## buyingpig

I want to thank whoever that posted about NM sale. I ended up with 2 pairs of loubs at around $300 a pair.  They were actually my size, comes brand new with box, dust bags and replacement heels.

Hoping the pics show up!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

buyingpig said:


> I want to thank whoever that posted about NM sale. I ended up with 2 pairs of loubs at around $300 a pair.  They were actually my size, comes brand new with box, dust bags and replacement heels.
> 
> Hoping the pics show up!



[emoji7][emoji7] Congratulations. I went on Saturday but didn't find any. What size are these?


----------



## natalia0128

buyingpig said:


> I want to thank whoever that posted about NM sale. I ended up with 2 pairs of loubs at around $300 a pair.  They were actually my size, comes brand new with box, dust bags and replacement heels.
> 
> Hoping the pics show up!


Love it, what is the nude call? (Style) i want a nude heels for my shoes collection. Thanks


----------



## hellokimmiee

buyingpig said:


> I want to thank whoever that posted about NM sale. I ended up with 2 pairs of loubs at around $300 a pair.  They were actually my size, comes brand new with box, dust bags and replacement heels.
> 
> Hoping the pics show up!



Omg that sale was amazing! I bought way too many shoes [emoji85] So much better then scouring the rack and hoping to find something. Love what you picked out! I got some wawy heels too, I'm in love with them.


----------



## buyingpig

Colaluvstrvl said:


> [emoji7][emoji7] Congratulations. I went on Saturday but didn't find any. What size are these?


Ty! They were both 37. The Dora Cora was a surprise. They were actually somewhat comfortable for being loubs.


----------



## buyingpig

natalia0128 said:


> Love it, what is the nude call? (Style) i want a nude heels for my shoes collection. Thanks


They are called wawy, but they are actually more pink than nude! The color is called dolly... sorry about my kitchen light!


----------



## buyingpig

hellokimmiee said:


> Omg that sale was amazing! I bought way too many shoes [emoji85] So much better then scouring the rack and hoping to find something. Love what you picked out! I got some wawy heels too, I'm in love with them.


Did I run into you! Some girl was trying on Wawy right next to me! She was the same size as me. I passed a pair of Chanel over the knee boots to her. It was a really good sale. I had to stop myself from going overboard. They add up fast with the 10.25% tax!

I really want a pair of Valentino Love Me Love me not sandals, but they couldn't find one of the ankle strap [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## hellokimmiee

buyingpig said:


> Did I run into you! Some girl was trying on Wawy right next to me! She was the same size as me. I passed a pair of Chanel over the knee boots to her. It was a really good sale. I had to stop myself from going overboard. They add up fast with the 10.25% tax!
> 
> I really want a pair of Valentino Love Me Love me not sandals, but they couldn't find one of the ankle strap [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]



Wasn't me but it would've been epic if I saw you! I was there at 8 am Friday for the pre sale. I was actually late to work because of it & ended up running to my car like a mad woman [emoji28] I bought some Chanel shoes too but I didn't see over the knees boots! What size were they? 

Lol I totally went overboard, may have to ban myself from this CTR. I bought 7 pairs of shoes and ended up returning a pair of Chanel's that I wasn't in love with. 

Yeah, I didn't see that particular Valentino shoe and I was there before anything was really touched, not including Chanel, maybe they will pop up at the rack? If I ever spot a pair, I'll let u know.


----------



## natalia0128

Do you think this week will be final sale at NM? Like additional 20% on top on sale price


----------



## buyingpig

hellokimmiee said:


> Wasn't me but it would've been epic if I saw you! I was there at 8 am Friday for the pre sale. I was actually late to work because of it & ended up running to my car like a mad woman [emoji28] I bought some Chanel shoes too but I didn't see over the knees boots! What size were they?
> 
> Lol I totally went overboard, may have to ban myself from this CTR. I bought 7 pairs of shoes and ended up returning a pair of Chanel's that I wasn't in love with.
> 
> Yeah, I didn't see that particular Valentino shoe and I was there before anything was really touched, not including Chanel, maybe they will pop up at the rack? If I ever spot a pair, I'll let u know.


The OTK boots were 37.5. They were buttery soft, but I didn't like the cap toe on the front. They were 60% off, and still around $1100. I just cannot spend that much money on something I don't love.

I went Friday, then Sunday. They got some new shoes on Sunday.  The Valentinos were one of those. SA told me they got a shipment from the Beverley Hills that morning. 

Chanels are not transfers from other stores. 

They had so much Roger Vivier, there were red boxes everywhere!

I really need to stop buying shoes... lol...


----------



## hellokimmiee

natalia0128 said:


> Do you think this week will be final sale at NM? Like additional 20% on top on sale price



That's exactly what the sale is, it ends tomorrow.


----------



## hellokimmiee

buyingpig said:


> The OTK boots were 37.5. They were buttery soft, but I didn't like the cap toe on the front. They were 60% off, and still around $1100. I just cannot spend that much money on something I don't love.
> 
> I went Friday, then Sunday. They got some new shoes on Sunday.  The Valentinos were one of those. SA told me they got a shipment from the Beverley Hills that morning.
> 
> Chanels are not transfers from other stores.
> 
> They had so much Roger Vivier, there were red boxes everywhere!
> 
> I really need to stop buying shoes... lol...



No way, I'm a 37.5 [emoji45] I def wouldn't have bought them at that price but it would've been nice to try them on. I wonder if they were returns because I would've noticed them. I went Friday and Saturday, thought about going Sunday but I didn't think they'd have anything new, now I'm kicking myself. Lol not like I need anymore shoes but the Chanel prices were crazy. The ones I bought were 70% off, pretty much nordstrom rack prices.

I'm right there with you! I think I've officially hit my shoe quota for the year, at least in Chanel & Louboutins. I could make an exception for one more pair of Rockstuds [emoji854]


----------



## natalia0128

hellokimmiee said:


> That's exactly what the sale is, it ends tomorrow.


Thank you. I need to write the sale time down for future shopping reference.   This year is my first time shop at NM for sale season. I don't have much experience.  Well well, let see the winter sale like.


----------



## mugenprincess

hellokimmiee said:


> No way, I'm a 37.5 [emoji45] I def wouldn't have bought them at that price but it would've been nice to try them on. I wonder if they were returns because I would've noticed them. I went Friday and Saturday, thought about going Sunday but I didn't think they'd have anything new, now I'm kicking myself. Lol not like I need anymore shoes but the Chanel prices were crazy. The ones I bought were 70% off, pretty much nordstrom rack prices.
> 
> I'm right there with you! I think I've officially hit my shoe quota for the year, at least in Chanel & Louboutins. I could make an exception for one more pair of Rockstuds [emoji854]



Show us what you got please [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hellokimmiee

mugenprincess said:


> Show us what you got please [emoji7][emoji7]



I'll post photos tomorrow morning


----------



## buyingpig

hellokimmiee said:


> I'll post photos tomorrow morning


Wow, 70% off is amazing! I'd love to see the pictures!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

OMG I heard about the sale but decided to skip - love those hearts!!!



buyingpig said:


> I want to thank whoever that posted about NM sale. I ended up with 2 pairs of loubs at around $300 a pair.  They were actually my size, comes brand new with box, dust bags and replacement heels.
> 
> Hoping the pics show up!


----------



## peacelovesequin

CTR starts this week!


----------



## hellokimmiee

mugenprincess said:


> Show us what you got please [emoji7][emoji7]





buyingpig said:


> Wow, 70% off is amazing! I'd love to see the pictures!



My NM sale finds:





Really happy I was able to find three pair of Chanel's at 70% off.


----------



## Kelly7adria

Gahhhhh!! I just remembered we have a NM in town! Need to hurry over today and see what's left


----------



## bagshoemisses

hellokimmiee said:


> My NM sale finds:
> View attachment 3421117
> 
> View attachment 3421118
> 
> 
> Really happy I was able to find three pair of Chanel's at 70% off.



Love your post. You always find great items at such good prices.


----------



## hellokimmiee

bagshoemisses said:


> Love your post. You always find great items at such good prices.



Thank you! Really got lucky that a tpfer posted here about it. I saw the prices for first cut and passed and didn't realize they did second cuts until it was posted here. I'm marking my calendar for next year now so I don't forget.


----------



## peacelovesequin

hellokimmiee said:


> My NM sale finds:
> View attachment 3421117
> 
> View attachment 3421118
> 
> 
> Really happy I was able to find three pair of Chanel's at 70% off.



Amazing finds hellokimmiee! 
When I went, there was nothing good in my size! :/


----------



## Michelle1x

hellokimmiee said:


> That's exactly what the sale is, it ends tomorrow.



Hi, so were these prices 70% off and then 20% off on top of THAT?  Or 50% off and an additional 20?
How much is the retail on those Chanels you purchased?  I'm not too familiar with Chanel shoe pricing.

I know for the designer items specifically, better deals can be had than Rack now- esp since they don't do red tag on most A&R designer bags anymore.


----------



## hellokimmiee

peacelovesequin said:


> Amazing finds hellokimmiee!
> When I went, there was nothing good in my size! :/



Bummer /: Did you try calling other stores?


----------



## buyingpig

hellokimmiee said:


> My NM sale finds:
> View attachment 3421117
> 
> View attachment 3421118
> 
> 
> Really happy I was able to find three pair of Chanel's at 70% off.


So lucky!  They were all in your size too! I didn't get there early enough[emoji22] I wish I got the Wawy in black too! Congrats!

I cannot imagine what your shoe closet must be like! So beautiful!


----------



## peacelovesequin

hellokimmiee said:


> Bummer /: Did you try calling other stores?



Wait, NM does charge-sends?


----------



## hellokimmiee

peacelovesequin said:


> Wait, NM does charge-sends?



Yeah, they do phone orders. If you get a nice SA on the phone they'll text u photos too.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Michelle1x said:


> Hi, so were these prices 70% off and then 20% off on top of THAT?  Or 50% off and an additional 20?
> How much is the retail on those Chanels you purchased?  I'm not too familiar with Chanel shoe pricing.
> 
> I know for the designer items specifically, better deals can be had than Rack now- esp since they don't do red tag on most A&R designer bags anymore.



Chanel shoes were 70% off no additional discount and not final sale. The first retailed at $1225 and was the most expensive at $367 the sandal was originally $800 and came out to $240. Saks and Barneys are also doing a sale on Chanel right now but it's only 60% off. 

All other shoes were on second cut than an additional 20% off and final sale. I think it worked out to be 60% off original price. Loubs were $397 and with discount ended up being $317. Very comparable to rack $299 price.

Saw YSL and Rockstuds but they were way more than what they'd cost at the Rack so I passed. 

I heard there were some really good deals on bags but I went straight to shoes and when I came back it was pretty picked over.


----------



## hellokimmiee

buyingpig said:


> So lucky!  They were all in your size too! I didn't get there early enough[emoji22] I wish I got the Wawy in black too! Congrats!
> 
> I cannot imagine what your shoe closet must be like! So beautiful!



Thank you! I swear the stars aligned for this one. I somehow got myself on the 8 am private shopping list and ran to shoes once the doors opened. A lot of the Chanel stuff hadn't been put out though and was tucked away for regulars. Thankfully they were all smaller or bigger sizes.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Anyone ever see any aquazzura at nm sale or Nordstrom rack?  I want the belgravia or christy.


----------



## buyingpig

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Anyone ever see any aquazzura at nm sale or Nordstrom rack?  I want the belgravia or christy.


When I was at NM, the selection of aquazzaura was very small. There were are few pairs littered across sizes. I see aquazzaura at off fifth often. Prices/styles vary. Hope that helps


----------



## bakeacookie

What happens to my note if I return the item?


----------



## buyingpig

bakeacookie said:


> What happens to my note if I return the item?


In the past, all the notes would go back to my debit card as money. After they changed the system recently, they been putting them on a gift card for me.


----------



## peacelovesequin

buyingpig said:


> In the past, all the notes would go back to my debit card as money. After they changed the system recently, they been putting them on a gift card for me.



+1 
Either return to CC/DC or get a GC. The SA should ask your preference.


----------



## bakeacookie

Okay. So I'll get a GC for $10 and the rest on my CC?


----------



## smiley13tree

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Anyone ever see any aquazzura at nm sale or Nordstrom rack?  I want the belgravia or christy.



I just purchased a pair of Aquazurra Sexy Thing from NM on sale two weeks ago.


----------



## lvchanelboy

Burberry small banner bag for $419.97!


----------



## natalia0128

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3421636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry small banner bag for $419.97!


Love it, the color is so pretty


----------



## viba424

Picked up these Nicholas Kirkwood for $169. DH thinks they are just too silver, and combined with the gold heel he says they remind him of genie shoes. 

I know if I had the choice I would get black, but I like these too.What do you think?


----------



## vt2159

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3421636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry small banner bag for $419.97!



I do myself love a Burberry find at the Rack!  I always have a soft spot for them because they were my first ever designer handbag (and now I have quite a collection!).  I love this style and the color is so so gorgeous!  Congrats!!


----------



## Michelle1x

hellokimmiee said:


> Chanel shoes were 70% off no additional discount and not final sale. The first retailed at $1225 and was the most expensive at $367 the sandal was originally $800 and came out to $240. Saks and Barneys are also doing a sale on Chanel right now but it's only 60% off.
> 
> All other shoes were on second cut than an additional 20% off and final sale. I think it worked out to be 60% off original price. Loubs were $397 and with discount ended up being $317. Very comparable to rack $299 price.
> 
> Saw YSL and Rockstuds but they were way more than what they'd cost at the Rack so I passed.
> 
> I heard there were some really good deals on bags but I went straight to shoes and when I came back it was pretty picked over.



Thanks for the info!!  Wow thats a great deal on Chanel shoes.  Love the CLs, I can't wear those though.

I live in a big city so near Neimans and Saks- but one thing I like about Rack (that most people don't mention) -is the ease to get in and out of the strip malls they are located in.  For me to get to Neiman I need to make a special trip and probably pay for parking.  Or, another one is in a huge mall where I have to park underground.  With rack I just pop in and out, much easier.


----------



## mpepe32

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3421636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry small banner bag for $419.97!


Lovely color   I found the same bag a few months ago at my rack in ink blue.  Congrats!


----------



## Vaperez88

Ou_louise said:


> Hi I'm sorry if this isn't a rack find but I didn't know where else to post this.  Saw these Valentino flats at Tj Maxx for $250. Size 35 but missing a few studs.  Left these at the store


Hi! Were can I get them? What TJ? Thanks!!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Once again seeing those lv and chanels, my local blows. Congrats on those amazing finds!


----------



## Nhuanh9

I found some designer shoes at NR Oakridge, CA but they are not my size. BBR runs bigger than other brands. Even I wear size 5, this BBR pumps seem to be size 6.

Prada, sz 7.5, new $199.97
BBR, white wedge, sz 5.5, WR, $159.97
Saint Laurent, sz 35.5, new, $299.97 (will add extra 25% off on the 28th if it is still available)
BBR, pumps, sz 5 (it runs bigger like sz 6), WR, $179.97


----------



## bagnutt

Nhuanh9 said:


> I found some designer shoes at NR Oakridge, CA but they are not my size. BBR runs bigger than other brands. Even I wear size 5, this BBR pumps seem to be size 6.
> 
> Prada, sz 7.5, new $199.97
> BBR, white wedge, sz 5.5, WR, $159.97
> Saint Laurent, sz 35.5, new, $299.97 (will add extra 25% off on the 28th if it is still available)
> BBR, pumps, sz 5 (it runs bigger like sz 6), WR, $179.97
> 
> View attachment 3422041



Those Saint Laurent are hot!


----------



## sarasmom

natalia0128 said:


> I aslo signed before theypronounced  $10. If not contact customer service.



I signed up about 2 weeks before they announced and I received the $10. I really thought I wasn't gonna get it though.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Hopefully we all will score big during CTR (Clear the Rack). 

What is everyone ISO?


----------



## joanah

peacelovesequin said:


> Hopefully we all will score big during CTR (Clear the Rack).
> 
> What is everyone ISO?


A Chloe bag Haha


----------



## amrx87

So the clear the rack starts tomorrow?! this is going to be my first one, so excited! any tips for a newbie?


----------



## peacelovesequin

amrx87 said:


> So the clear the rack starts tomorrow?! this is going to be my first one, so excited! any tips for a newbie?



Yay. Congrats! 

CTR = 25% off blue and red tags

General information: 
- Sometimes prices are even lower than the ticketed price, have a SA scan things
- If an item is OOS at your store, do a search and send 
- Assorted UPC's (normally W&R) are not searchable


----------



## pepperdiva

Loads of designer shoes at union square Manhattan today! Prada, jimmy choo, Charlotte Olympia


----------



## ChicagoShopper

peacelovesequin said:


> Yay. Congrats!
> 
> CTR = 25% off blue and red tags
> 
> General information:
> - Sometimes prices are even lower than the ticketed price, have a SA scan things
> - If an item is OOS at your store, do a search and send
> - Assorted UPC's (normally W&R) are not searchable


Does that include jewelry? Will the web site reflect 25% off as well?

Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## peacelovesequin

ChicagoShopper said:


> Does that include jewelry? Will the web site reflect 25% off as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app



Yes to both questions!


----------



## bagnutt

amrx87 said:


> So the clear the rack starts tomorrow?! this is going to be my first one, so excited! any tips for a newbie?


Get there as early as you can for best selection! 
Also, if I'm on the fence about an item, I just throw it in my cart and then edit down before I go to the register.  You have 90 days for returns, so even if you do buy something you don't love, you can take it back.
Finally, I check all the shoes (not just my size). It seems like the sizes are often times misplaced (or shoppers move them purposely). That's how I found my $65 Prada boots.
Happy hunting!


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> Finally, I check all the shoes (not just my size). It seems like the sizes are often times misplaced (or shoppers move them purposely). That's how I found my $65 Prada boots.
> Happy hunting!



Yes, I totally agree. I've found designer shoes in the kids shoe section (someone def. tried to hide those, ha ha). 

Depending on your store, check the go-back racks (stuff from the fitting rooms that people didn't want).


----------



## amrx87

peacelovesequin said:


> Yay. Congrats!
> 
> CTR = 25% off blue and red tags
> 
> General information:
> - Sometimes prices are even lower than the ticketed price, have a SA scan things
> - If an item is OOS at your store, do a search and send
> - Assorted UPC's (normally W&R) are not searchable





bagnutt said:


> Get there as early as you can for best selection!
> Also, if I'm on the fence about an item, I just throw it in my cart and then edit down before I go to the register.  You have 90 days for returns, so even if you do buy something you don't love, you can take it back.
> Finally, I check all the shoes (not just my size). It seems like the sizes are often times misplaced (or shoppers move them purposely). That's how I found my $65 Prada boots.
> Happy hunting!



THANKS GIRLS!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

pepperdiva said:


> Loads of designer shoes at union square Manhattan today! Prada, jimmy choo, Charlotte Olympia


Going tonight to return some stuff! Hopefully it isn't cleared out by then. I'll report back if I see anything spectacular...


----------



## mpepe32

Hi found this tory burch bag at my local rack on Monday, what do you ladies think?  I'm kind of on the fence about it. I don't own any other tb bags.  I'm in need of opinions  its the mini saddle patchwork bag


----------



## lms910

mpepe32 said:


> Hi found this tory burch bag at my local rack on Monday, what do you ladies think?  I'm kind of on the fence about it. I don't own any other tb bags.  I'm in need of opinions  its the mini saddle patchwork bag



It it was super cheap, like $100, i'd keep it, but to me isn't worth more than that.


----------



## peacelovesequin

lms910 said:


> It it was super cheap, like $100, i'd keep it, but to me isn't worth more than that.



It's super cute. I agree. My store has the same bag for 3XX.00. I love TB but not that much! Hopefully you got it for a bargain.


----------



## lms910

viba424 said:


> Picked up these Nicholas Kirkwood for $169. DH thinks they are just too silver, and combined with the gold heel he says they remind him of genie shoes.
> 
> I know if I had the choice I would get black, but I like these too.What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 3421729
> View attachment 3421730



I like them but I will warn you about these shoes. They are so cute and comfy BUT I had the black ones and they got pretty beat up quickly. The toe scuffed very easily and they stretched out A LOT like slide off your feet a lot.


----------



## mpepe32

I paid about $390 for it so not sure.  Its regular $695.  It has multiple layer of leather and suede.  I would worry about it getting dirty too.  Its small too so I don't know whether to keep it.


----------



## margaritaxmix

mpepe32 said:


> Hi found this tory burch bag at my local rack on Monday, what do you ladies think?  I'm kind of on the fence about it. I don't own any other tb bags.  I'm in need of opinions  its the mini saddle patchwork bag


It's a unique bag, but for ~$400 I would definitely return. Seems like a trend item to me and that, in addition to your concerns on the size and potential to get dirty, there's no way I would spend that much money for it.


----------



## mpepe32

thanks everyone   I needed that push.  I bought it with a credit I had but I think I'd rather use it towards something else, perhaps a watch or something or just hold onto the credit till I see something else.  Thanks again!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu NR


35.5 and 36


36.5 and 40




Fendi 




Burberry Brit


----------



## yakusoku.af

On a side note I went to Neiman Marcus Ala Mosna today and nothing was extra 20% off. I kind of remember that last year they didn't do it the same time as rest of the stores too. 
They did have these rockstuds in sz 39 for $530 no extra percent off.


----------



## ashlie

mpepe32 said:


> Hi found this tory burch bag at my local rack on Monday, what do you ladies think?  I'm kind of on the fence about it. I don't own any other tb bags.  I'm in need of opinions  its the mini saddle patchwork bag



I'm really not a fan of Tb however this bag is really flipping cute!! It reminds me of a Chloe. They design on the bag itself is what attracts me to it. I would keep it.

Edit: Just saw it was $400 I don't know. I think it's a personal decision then. How much use are you going to get out of the bag? If you'll use it a lot then go with it!


----------



## natalia0128

yakusoku.af said:


> On a side note I went to Neiman Marcus Ala Mosna today and nothing was extra 20% off. I kind of remember that last year they didn't do it the same time as rest of the stores too.
> They did have these rockstuds in sz 39 for $530 no extra percent off.
> View attachment 3422765


Someine told me yesterday was the final day for additional 20% off


----------



## yakusoku.af

natalia0128 said:


> Someine told me yesterday was the final day for additional 20% off



Lol
I guess I just missed it. Oh well didn't see I liked in my size anyways.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

mpepe32 said:


> I paid about $390 for it so not sure.  Its regular $695.  It has multiple layer of leather and suede.  I would worry about it getting dirty too.  Its small too so I don't know whether to keep it.



Ultimately it's your decision what it's worth. I love the design but wouldn't pay that much for Tory let alone a bag that's small and not for everyday use. 

It's definitely a cute bag but idk thing it's $400 cute.


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks, you all have made me realize its a lot of money for a bag I will probably only occasionally use.  It's going back!  Thanks for the help


----------



## MNchan

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3393308
> View attachment 3393322
> 
> Here's the shoes! I would've uploaded this earlier but it said the file was too big.


Love that you posted proof with the receipt!


----------



## vt2159

delete...wrong thread


----------



## bagnutt

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu NR
> View attachment 3422749
> 
> 35.5 and 36
> View attachment 3422750
> 
> 36.5 and 40
> View attachment 3422751
> 
> View attachment 3422752
> 
> Fendi
> View attachment 3422753
> 
> View attachment 3422754
> 
> Burberry Brit
> View attachment 3422755
> 
> View attachment 3422757


I really like those red flats - my store never seems to get Moschino.


----------



## Michelle1x

Has anybody seen any really cheap Michele watchbands anywhere? 
Last year I got a few in the summer for around $20 during CTR.  This year I have a new 20mm watch (the XL size) and only one band for it, a metallic and I would like more- but coming up dry in the racks I frequent on bands


----------



## Michelle1x

On another note- taking to some SAs and other people here- seems like the Anniversary sale is going much better this year than last.  Last year I didn't buy much in anniversary - remember they had that same Chloe Ethel bag for the 3rd year in row or something - but this year I bought a lot more.  As Nordstrom business improves and they control inventory better - we probably aren't going to see the same level of deals at Rack, as last year.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

mpepe32 said:


> Hi found this tory burch bag at my local rack on Monday, what do you ladies think?  I'm kind of on the fence about it. I don't own any other tb bags.  I'm in need of opinions  its the mini saddle patchwork bag



I saw this bag on clearance at TJ Maxx a little while back. It was ~$200.00. I also saw several of this bag at my local Rack. I'd wait on this bag.


----------



## yakusoku.af

bagnutt said:


> I really like those red flats - my store never seems to get Moschino.



They just started carrying Moschino at the regular Nordstrom a year ago. So I've been seeing it a lot now. But the sale Moschino bags haven't been transferred to the rack yet. Maybe they are waiting for after CTR


----------



## peacelovesequin

yakusoku.af said:


> They just started carrying Moschino at the regular Nordstrom a year ago. So I've been seeing it a lot now. But the sale Moschino bags haven't been transferred to the rack yet. Maybe they are waiting for after CTR



I want to score a bag. Keep us updated!


----------



## Luv n bags

I posted in the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale thread.  If anyone is interested in the BlankNYC suede jacket (not the moto style), it will be an additional 25% off of $59.97.  Nordys is selling the jacket for $148.  I posted some pics on the other thread.


----------



## Luv n bags

I also saw these Yve Saint Laurent ankle strap sandals for $299.  Regularly $895 - size 35.5


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michelle1x said:


> On another note- taking to some SAs and other people here- seems like the Anniversary sale is going much better this year than last.  Last year I didn't buy much in anniversary - remember they had that same Chloe Ethel bag for the 3rd year in row or something - but this year I bought a lot more.  As Nordstrom business improves and they control inventory better - we probably aren't going to see the same level of deals at Rack, as last year.



I have to admit, they had a much better selection this year!


----------



## yakusoku.af

peacelovesequin said:


> I want to score a bag. Keep us updated!



I'll post them when I see them!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Happy CTR! Happy hunting everyone.


----------



## bagnutt

tigertrixie said:


> I posted in the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale thread.  If anyone is interested in the BlankNYC suede jacket (not the moto style), it will be an additional 25% off of $59.97.  Nordys is selling the jacket for $148.  I posted some pics on the other thread.


This is no longer a clearance item... they are keeping the price at $59.97. Kind of shady NR, it's almost like switching from red to white tag!!


----------



## sabrunka

bagnutt said:


> This is no longer a clearance item... they are keeping the price at $59.97. Kind of shady NR, it's almost like switching from red to white tag!!



Right? I was looking at it thinking "wow this is my size, score!" but nope, not included.


----------



## Luv n bags

bagnutt said:


> This is no longer a clearance item... they are keeping the price at $59.97. Kind of shady NR, it's almost like switching from red to white tag!!



At the brick and mortar store, the jacket I saw had the clearance tag on it - and it was marked $59.97.  The SA told me it will be an additional 25% off today.

Maybe that's their way of getting you into the store.  Sigh.

Btw, they would not let me buy it and get it price adjusted and they would not let me hold it.  I was told they no longer price adjust items.


----------



## peacelovesequin

If anyone sees high end designer heels in 42-43, PM ME!  Heading to my store soon!


----------



## joanah

Can anyone pm me if they find any designer shoes in a 38 or 38 1/2, or if they spot any high end designer bags like Chloe. I'm dying for one. Thanks in advance!! Happy hunting!


----------



## lms910

peacelovesequin said:


> If anyone sees high end designer heels in 42-43, PM ME!  Heading to my store soon!


Love browsing for others..I'll be in this afternoon!


----------



## peacelovesequin

joanah said:


> Can anyone pm me if they find any designer shoes in a 38 or 38 1/2, or if they spot any high end designer bags like Chloe. I'm dying for one. Thanks in advance!! Happy hunting!



Got you! 




lms910 said:


> Love browsing for others..I'll be in this afternoon!



I feel the same way. If I can't luck out, someone else will. I'm happy when things I share go to a TPF'er!


----------



## Leto

joanah said:


> Can anyone pm me if they find any designer shoes in a 38 or 38 1/2, or if they spot any high end designer bags like Chloe. I'm dying for one. Thanks in advance!! Happy hunting!



Who wouldn't love to find a Chloe [emoji106]


----------



## Leto

I stopped at the rack close to work and there was nothing interesting. I got a clearance Burberry belt for $50. Hope to have better luck at my local rack but I won't be able to go until Saturday


----------



## Yogathlete

viba424 said:


> Picked up these Nicholas Kirkwood for $169. DH thinks they are just too silver, and combined with the gold heel he says they remind him of genie shoes.
> 
> I know if I had the choice I would get black, but I like these too.What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 3421729
> View attachment 3421730


KEEP! I love my Nicholas Kirkwood Beya flats!!!


----------



## Yogathlete

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Anyone ever see any aquazzura at nm sale or Nordstrom rack?  I want the belgravia or christy.


Nordstrom doesn't carry Aquazzura so I don't think they would show up at NR


----------



## sparksfly

If anyone sees any 37 designer could you let me know?

Also any designer infant? Last CTR I got Kate spade and Vince kids.


----------



## bargainhunter95

What do you guys think of this bag? It's see by Chloe unfortunately not original Chloe but it's pretty cute. It was $120 but I'm being indecisive, whether or not to return it. :/


----------



## bagnutt

bargainhunter95 said:


> View attachment 3423376
> View attachment 3423378
> View attachment 3423376
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of this bag? It's see by Chloe unfortunately not original Chloe but it's pretty cute. It was $120 but I'm being indecisive, whether or not to return it. :/



I like it. What is the color? It looks purple/grey/blue. Is the strap adjustable? That's a good price.


----------



## bargainhunter95

bagnutt said:


> I like it. What is the color? It looks purple/grey/blue. Is the strap adjustable? That's a good price.



Thanks! I think it's like a purple-gray color. And yes, the strap is adjustable. It's a nice boho style.


----------



## bagnutt

My rack opened early today.
Spotted a few things...
Delman Angie sandals for $20?! White tag price, not clearance. Size 9


----------



## bagnutt

Classic patent Choos / navy / 39.5 / $142.50


----------



## bagnutt

Todd white moccasins / 39.5 / $150


----------



## bagnutt

Marni calf hair jeweled sandals / 40.5 / $150


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent / 40.5 / $225


----------



## bagnutt

First Loub sighting at a Rack (sneakers, unfortunately)


----------



## hellokimmiee

bagnutt said:


> First Loub sighting at a Rack (sneakers, unfortunately)
> 
> View attachment 3423450



PM'd u


----------



## bagnutt

Balenciaga gladiator with rivets / Aubergine /38.5 / with box / $187


----------



## bagnutt

Loeffler Randall kitten heel ankle strap sandal / 8 / $105


----------



## bagnutt

Stuart Weitzman Equine Croc boot / 5 / $64


----------



## ballerinakgurl

bagnutt said:


> Balenciaga gladiator with rivets / Aubergine /38.5 / with box / $187
> 
> View attachment 3423525


Pm'd you!


----------



## bagnutt

Alexander Wang Sandrah studded suede sandal / 37 / $143 / with box


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> Alexander Wang Sandrah studded suede sandal / 37 / $143 / with box
> 
> View attachment 3423544


I decided to buy these - they run big so fit me and are so unique!! [emoji7]


----------



## bagnutt

Blahnik Carolynne Gala pump / orange suede / 38.5 / $150
These look super sexy on


----------



## kema042290

Leto said:


> I stopped at the rack close to work and there was nothing interesting. I got a clearance Burberry belt for $50. Hope to have better luck at my local rack but I won't be able to go until Saturday



I won't be able to go til Friday afternoon. I saw a designer jacket that is currently sold out in the Nordstrom Anniversary sale that I wanted. I hope it's there, but if it's not no biggie. I also wanted to buy some tory b shoes. Hope they are there.


----------



## bagnutt

DYING that these are not my size!!!
Anybody want?? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Loub Verita / taupe suede / these are small / no resellers please / will offer up info to those that they fit - message  me with your size / no box / transfer from a full line Nordies / new, excellent condition / not W&R / $225


----------



## hellokimmiee

bagnutt said:


> DYING that these are not my size!!!
> Anybody want?? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Loub Verita / taupe suede / these are small / no resellers please / will offer up info to those that they fit - message  me with your size / no box / transfer from a full line Nordies / new, excellent condition / not W&R / $225
> 
> View attachment 3423626
> 
> View attachment 3423627
> 
> View attachment 3423628



Pm you!


----------



## sparksfly

bagnutt said:


> DYING that these are not my size!!!
> Anybody want?? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Loub Verita / taupe suede / these are small / no resellers please / will offer up info to those that they fit - message  me with your size / no box / transfer from a full line Nordies / new, excellent condition / not W&R / $225
> 
> View attachment 3423626
> 
> View attachment 3423627
> 
> View attachment 3423628



PM'd you!


----------



## Luv n bags

bagnutt said:


> DYING that these are not my size!!!
> Anybody want?? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Loub Verita / taupe suede / these are small / no resellers please / will offer up info to those that they fit - message  me with your size / no box / transfer from a full line Nordies / new, excellent condition / not W&R / $225
> 
> View attachment 3423626
> 
> View attachment 3423627
> 
> View attachment 3423628



Pm'd you.


----------



## Luv n bags

bagnutt said:


> DYING that these are not my size!!!
> Anybody want?? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Loub Verita / taupe suede / these are small / no resellers please / will offer up info to those that they fit - message  me with your size / no box / transfer from a full line Nordies / new, excellent condition / not W&R / $225
> 
> View attachment 3423626
> 
> View attachment 3423627
> 
> View attachment 3423628



'


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> DYING that these are not my size!!!
> Anybody want?? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Loub Verita / taupe suede / these are small / no resellers please / will offer up info to those that they fit - message  me with your size / no box / transfer from a full line Nordies / new, excellent condition / not W&R / $225
> 
> View attachment 3423626
> 
> View attachment 3423627
> 
> View attachment 3423628



Good idea!


----------



## LuxeDeb

bagnutt said:


> DYING that these are not my size!!!
> Anybody want?? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Loub Verita / taupe suede / these are small / no resellers please / will offer up info to those that they fit - message  me with your size / no box / transfer from a full line Nordies / new, excellent condition / not W&R / $225
> 
> ]



I PMed you! I wanna play the Louboutin Lotto!


----------



## peacelovesequin

hellokimmiee said:


> Pm you!





sparksfly said:


> PM'd you!





tigertrixie said:


> Pm'd you.





LuxeDeb said:


> I PMed you! I wanna play the Louboutin Lotto!



I hope one of you get them! [emoji7]


----------



## mendiola30

Does anyone know whether they keep stocking up the stores daily?  I wonder if it's worth hitting the local store on Saturday or will "all" of the good stuff be gone already.


----------



## peacelovesequin

mendiola30 said:


> Does anyone know whether they keep stocking up the stores daily?  I wonder if it's worth hitting the local store on Saturday or will "all" of the good stuff be gone already.



New shipments for most stores are daily (YMMV). You can also call your stores manager & ask if they have anything.

If you're going Saturday, go first thing!


----------



## viba424

Veronica Beard blazer $180. My first. Seems versatile!


----------



## Mimmy

viba424 said:


> Veronica Beard blazer $180. My first. Seems versatile!
> 
> View attachment 3423714



Looks great, viba! I think you'll get a lot of wear out of this one


----------



## bagnutt

Rack had lots of nice jewelry as part of CTR.

Spotted:
Bony Levy bracelet, 10 points of diamonds, 18k gold - $168 after CTR.


----------



## bagnutt

Does anyone shop HauteLook and remember them doing a sale Italian made knock-off Mansur Gavriel? I saw a "raw" mini backpack and was like wth? MG at the Rack?? It was identical with the exception of not having an interior zippered pocket, but came with a pouch. I knew it was too good to be true when I saw it was CTR price for $95. I asked the associate to scan it to see if any manufacturers name came up and she said no, that it was a HauteLook return. I was going to take a pic to share, but I put it down and this lady snatched it away probably thinking it was MG!


----------



## Mimmy

Had to pick up a dress from alterations, at my local Rack. Glad my trip had a purpose, because I didn't really see anything to get excited about; a lot of the same stuff I've seen on previous visits. 

Did pick up a few pairs of earrings for stocking stuffers; the Chan Luu ones were probably the best deal. Not super deals, but I think they will be good stocking stuffers. [emoji319]

At first the SA didn't give me the 25% off on the blue tag, but I called him on it. He said that I was right; but he was just confused because they are no longer going to have blue tags. Just white and red. He said once the blue tagged items are sold, there won't be any more. [emoji853]


----------



## bagnutt

Mimmy said:


> Had to pick up a dress from alterations, at my local Rack. Glad my trip had a purpose, because I didn't really see anything to get excited about; a lot of the same stuff I've seen on previous visits.
> 
> Did pick up a few pairs of earrings for stocking stuffers; the Chan Luu ones were probably the best deal. Not super deals, but I think they will be good stocking stuffers. [emoji319]
> 
> At first the SA didn't give me the 25% off on the blue tag, but I called him on it. He said that I was right; but he was just confused because they are no longer going to have blue tags. Just white and red. He said once the blue tagged items are sold, there won't be any more. [emoji853]
> View attachment 3423745
> 
> View attachment 3423746



Interesting. I got some new Intel as well. I was looking at a dress that had a previous red tag but then a newer white tag with a lower price. I asked the manager of it was eligible for CTR and she said yes, you can tell because the price ends in "0" as opposed to .97 - when items go to clearance, the price typically ends in .20 or .80


----------



## peacelovesequin

Alright, it's someone's lucky day. 

These are way too small. No resellers. PM for location. Currently in my cart.


----------



## bagnutt

Ooh la la!!! It's raining shoes - love it! [emoji178]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

peacelovesequin said:


> Alright, it's someone's lucky day.
> 
> These are way too small. No resellers. PM for location. Currently in my cart.
> 
> View attachment 3423760
> 
> View attachment 3423761



My size. Just pm'd you.


----------



## lms910

Barely any designer items at Post Oak Houston store. Did get a few Lush tops for work for $8!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Nothing new since yesterday 
Spotted today 
Honolulu NR


----------



## newport5236

7 FAM!  too small for me, but these will fit my sister! About 8 dollars after the discount...


----------



## lvchanelboy

I returned these this morning and forgot to post them if anyone is interested, they are 38.5 unworn but not in the correct box and $189.97 red tag so you'll get that CTR discount!! PM me and ill send the store info.


----------



## lms910

lvchanelboy said:


> I returned these this morning and forgot to post them if anyone is interested, they are 38.5 unworn but not in the correct box and $189.97 red tag so you'll get that CTR discount!! PM me and ill send the store info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423800



So cute!! Not my size


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

peacelovesequin said:


> Alright, it's someone's lucky day.
> 
> These are way too small. No resellers. PM for location. Currently in my cart.
> 
> View attachment 3423760
> 
> View attachment 3423761





peacelovesequin said:


> Alright, it's someone's lucky day.
> 
> These are way too small. No resellers. PM for location. Currently in my cart.
> 
> View attachment 3423760
> 
> View attachment 3423761


Just PM'd you .


----------



## Luv n bags

Mimmy said:


> Had to pick up a dress from alterations, at my local Rack. Glad my trip had a purpose, because I didn't really see anything to get excited about; a lot of the same stuff I've seen on previous visits.
> 
> Did pick up a few pairs of earrings for stocking stuffers; the Chan Luu ones were probably the best deal. Not super deals, but I think they will be good stocking stuffers. [emoji319]
> 
> At first the SA didn't give me the 25% off on the blue tag, but I called him on it. He said that I was right; but he was just confused because they are no longer going to have blue tags. Just white and red. He said once the blue tagged items are sold, there won't be any more. [emoji853]
> View attachment 3423745
> 
> View attachment 3423746



Cute earrings.  I got the Lauren pair in dark blue.


----------



## elle woods

bagnutt said:


> DYING that these are not my size!!!
> Anybody want?? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Loub Verita / taupe suede / these are small / no resellers please / will offer up info to those that they fit - message  me with your size / no box / transfer from a full line Nordies / new, excellent condition / not W&R / $225
> 
> View attachment 3423626
> 
> View attachment 3423627
> 
> View attachment 3423628



Pm'd you!


----------



## marcj

peacelovesequin said:


> Alright, it's someone's lucky day.
> 
> These are way too small. No resellers. PM for location. Currently in my cart.
> 
> View attachment 3423760
> 
> View attachment 3423761



Amazing find !!! Got those same ones at the rack a couple months ago and I love them !!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

peacelovesequin said:


> Alright, it's someone's lucky day.
> 
> These are way too small. No resellers. PM for location. Currently in my cart.
> 
> View attachment 3423760
> 
> View attachment 3423761



Gone. No more PM's please!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted 

Jimmy Choo 






MJ Mouse flats (not red tagged)


----------



## LoLaChoo




----------



## LoLaChoo




----------



## Vaperez88

newport5236 said:


> View attachment 3423785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 FAM!  too small for me, but these will fit my sister! About 8 dollars after the discount...


Hi! Can I get the UPC please? Thanks!!


----------



## dressaddict

I found a Vince draped leather jacket at the Rack today in a beautiful red/burgundy color. It was really pricey at 409.97. I came back home and also found  it at their website and it is priced at 307 there. However, it is sold out. Would the store honor the website price? It's a really gorgeous piece and initial price was 995.

I also found a pair of Marc by Marc Jacobs mouse flats in a navy blue snakeskin with black trim. It was too cute but I am not looking for flats. It was a size 7, I wear 7 and they were a little roomy. The store was Westgate in San Jose. Sorry,  I didn't take a pic. It was priced at 149.97.


----------



## dee96789

I had totally meant to post this before the CTR. I didn't think it would make it till then to get the 25% off. Yigal Azrouel suede/leather jacket in slate.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Check out that retail price of $1990 with a red tag of $98.99, with my $20 note it was a steal at $80!


----------



## aga5

Got a few things for my husband (north face jacket for $30) missoni dress for myself red tag, as well as a Burberry vest Not On clearance for $249-still debating


----------



## IStuckACello

dressaddict said:


> I found a Vince draped leather jacket at the Rack today in a beautiful red/burgundy color. It was really pricey at 409.97. I came back home and also found  it at their website and it is priced at 307 there. However, it is sold out. Would the store honor the website price? It's a really gorgeous piece and initial price was 995.
> 
> I also found a pair of Marc by Marc Jacobs mouse flats in a navy blue snakeskin with black trim. It was too cute but I am not looking for flats. It was a size 7, I wear 7 and they were a little roomy. The store was Westgate in San Jose. Sorry,  I didn't take a pic. It was priced at 149.97.



Hmmm I'm not sure if they will because I had a sales associate scan a pair of Rebecca Minkoff flipflops that also were more expensive in store and they were as marked. However, if you're talking about the paper Vince draped jacket in burgundy color that has been circulating from a few months back, I could have sworn I saw them go down to a little under $300 a couple months ago? Did you have them scan it??? I love Westgate! We used to live in Mountain View sigh. I sure miss Westgate and Palo Alto racks


----------



## jessl

Found 2 pairs of these Prada booties at my Rack tonight, same size with box and dust bag. Didn't purchase if anyone is interested.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Wow they had some good stuff at the Rack I went to tonight! I got a few good things and left some good things behind. Here they are for anyone who wants them. I'm not a pro at this so maybe these aren't even that great.

These were all at the Oxnard CA store. It might still be open, not sure.

This one I KNOW is an amazing steal and I can't believe I left it behind. I just don't know when I'd wear it. I believe the tag said its polyester.

Lanvin dress size 38.








Lamb blazer thing. It was kinda funky on with those two plaid pockets hanging down, but I guess that's just the look. I'm so sorry I didn't get a pic of the size. It's a small or xs.








Haute hippie open back dress XS








Rag and Bone dress. I thought this fit a little weird in the top.








Valentino bags. They had another like the orange one that was small and oval. Didn't note the price.


----------



## Michelle1x

bagnutt said:


> Does anyone shop HauteLook and remember them doing a sale Italian made knock-off Mansur Gavriel? I saw a "raw" mini backpack and was like wth? MG at the Rack?? It was identical with the exception of not having an interior zippered pocket, but came with a pouch. I knew it was too good to be true when I saw it was CTR price for $95. I asked the associate to scan it to see if any manufacturers name came up and she said no, that it was a HauteLook return. I was going to take a pic to share, but I put it down and this lady snatched it away probably thinking it was MG!



LOL- about a month ago I actually BOUGHT one of those MG knockoffs.  There was no tag anywhere on the bag- I have seen MG a few times and this looked identical seriously- and some of the obvious quality issues you see in knockoff bags weren't there.  But then I took it home and looked up the web and the telltale signs of a *real* MG were not there.   IT totally fooled me.
The giveaway was there were *no tags* or branding anywhere on the bag.  ANYWHERE.  I wonder if that was deliberate on the part of the mfg.


----------



## meowmix318

Shoppinmel said:


> Wow they had some good stuff at the Rack I went to tonight! I got a few good things and left some good things behind. Here they are for anyone who wants them. I'm not a pro at this so maybe these aren't even that great.
> 
> These were all at the Oxnard CA store. It might still be open, not sure.
> 
> This one I KNOW is an amazing steal and I can't believe I left it behind. I just don't know when I'd wear it. I believe the tag said its polyester.
> 
> Lanvin dress size 38.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamb blazer thing. It was kinda funky on with those two plaid pockets hanging down, but I guess that's just the look. I'm so sorry I didn't get a pic of the size. It's a small or xs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haute hippie open back dress XS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag and Bone dress. I thought this fit a little weird in the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino bags. They had another like the orange one that was small and oval. Didn't note the price.



Unfortunately this is not Valentino Garavani but a designer with the same name. So this is why those Valentino bags are priced cheap (they are also poor quality in my opinion). But looks like the other stuff you saw today were great deals. 

I didn't see as much during my afternoon visit today


----------



## Sookie888

meowmix318 said:


> Unfortunately this is not Valentino Garavani but a designer with the same name. So this is why those Valentino bags are priced cheap (they are also poor quality in my opinion). But looks like the other stuff you saw today were great deals.
> 
> I didn't see as much during my afternoon visit today



How can I get that lamb jacket. Its pretty!


----------



## meowmix318

Sookie888 said:


> How can I get that lamb jacket. Its pretty!



You quoted the wrong person. I'm not the one who posted the photos. It is the person I quoted.


----------



## Shoppinmel

meowmix318 said:


> Unfortunately this is not Valentino Garavani but a designer with the same name. So this is why those Valentino bags are priced cheap (they are also poor quality in my opinion). But looks like the other stuff you saw today were great deals.
> 
> I didn't see as much during my afternoon visit today



Ooh that's shady. I don't really know Valentino, I just saw the name as I was walking past so I snapped the pics for you all. That's just not right that they can use the same name.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Sookie888 said:


> How can I get that lamb jacket. Its pretty!



I'm sorry I don't know, lol. Maybe one of the pros can tell you. I just know that people post deals on here so I wanted to make sure you all knew what was there. Maybe call the Oxnard CA store tomorrow morning and give them the SKU?? I put it in the Small clearance shirt section. The one closest to the XS's.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Shoppinmel said:


> I'm sorry I don't know, lol. Maybe one of the pros can tell you. I just know that people post deals on here so I wanted to make sure you all knew what was there. Maybe call the Oxnard CA store tomorrow morning and give them the SKU?? I put it in the Small clearance top/shirt section. The one closest to the XS's.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

valval92 said:


> I went to the NR in Costa Mesa right when the opened and I saw how they gave the good designer shoes to the I think is reseller [emoji34] it's so unfair to us, I drove all the way from San Diego



I actually luck out when I go to SD.  Found Gucci and Vince at refurb prices today...


----------



## Mimmy

Shoppinmel said:


> Wow they had some good stuff at the Rack I went to tonight! I got a few good things and left some good things behind. Here they are for anyone who wants them. I'm not a pro at this so maybe these aren't even that great.
> 
> These were all at the Oxnard CA store. It might still be open, not sure.
> 
> This one I KNOW is an amazing steal and I can't believe I left it behind. I just don't know when I'd wear it. I believe the tag said its polyester.
> 
> Lanvin dress size 38.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamb blazer thing. It was kinda funky on with those two plaid pockets hanging down, but I guess that's just the look. I'm so sorry I didn't get a pic of the size. It's a small or xs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haute hippie open back dress XS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag and Bone dress. I thought this fit a little weird in the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino bags. They had another like the orange one that was small and oval. Didn't note the price.



Great clothing finds, Shoppinmel! I can't believe you left the Lanvin dress behind either; great willpower since you said that you don't know where you would wear it. Not a great deal if it sits in your closet. I am learning this too. 

As someone has already posted, the bags are Mario Valentino. They also show up a lot at the Saks outlets.


----------



## newport5236

Vaperez88 said:


> Hi! Can I get the UPC please? Thanks!!



It was altered/refinished and I didn't see any others  but I did see they marked down the refinished clothing even more than usual at the rack I went to.


----------



## jessl

Shoppinmel said:


> Ooh that's shady. I don't really know Valentino, I just saw the name as I was walking past so I snapped the pics for you all. That's just not right that they can use the same name.





Mimmy said:


> Great clothing finds, Shoppinmel! I can't believe you left the Lanvin dress behind either; great willpower since you said that you don't know where you would wear it. Not a great deal if it sits in your closet. I am learning this too.
> 
> As someone has already posted, the bags are Mario Valentino. They also show up a lot at the Saks outlets.



That Mario Valentino really irks me... so many of the bags are such deliberate imitations of popular styles, like the Celine luggage tote for example, that I always feel like they're trying to dupe people who don't know better into buying them


----------



## bagnutt

My sister is at her Rack and sent me some photos.

Valentino flip flops / W&R / white tag $199 / size 37


----------



## Leto

jessl said:


> That Mario Valentino really irks me... so many of the bags are such deliberate imitations of popular styles, like the Celine luggage tote for example, that I always feel like they're trying to dupe people who don't know better into buying them



I like to chat with the lady who works security at my local store and she told me she was eyeing a Valentino. I knew at that we had both Valentinos is store that evening. She showed the Mario Valentino to me and it was hanging right next to a Garavani one. I told her that Mario Valentino isn't the real Valentino she is thinking of. But she didn't believe me and said she looked it up and he is the real deal. I felt so bad for her. She told me the Valentino Garavani looks like a knockoff since the name was just printed in gold while the Mario Valentino uses a gold plaque and is so much nicer. To each their own I guess. I don't think she understood what's happening or maybe didn't care.


----------



## bagnutt

They have a table of Uggs, all part of CTR. Various styles and sizes $35 to $65.


----------



## joanah

bagnutt said:


> My sister is at her Rack and sent me some photos.
> 
> Valentino flip flops / W&R / white tag $199 / size 37
> 
> View attachment 3424502
> 
> View attachment 3424503
> 
> View attachment 3424504


Any rockstuds heels?


----------



## valval92

belstaff purse


----------



## Cthai




----------



## Cthai




----------



## natalia0128

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3424529
> View attachment 3424530
> View attachment 3424531
> View attachment 3424532
> View attachment 3424534
> View attachment 3424535
> View attachment 3424536
> View attachment 3424537


Omg, please share location for the prada heels


----------



## bussbuss

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3424529
> View attachment 3424530
> View attachment 3424531
> View attachment 3424532
> View attachment 3424534
> View attachment 3424535
> View attachment 3424536
> View attachment 3424537


Pmd you 

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bankygirl

Would you mind PMing me the location of those gold size 39 valentino heels?


Cthai said:


> View attachment 3424529
> View attachment 3424530
> View attachment 3424531
> View attachment 3424532
> View attachment 3424534
> View attachment 3424535
> View attachment 3424536
> View attachment 3424537


----------



## lbg4unme

Found this Fleurette coat size 8 and not buying it. PM for store info


----------



## lbg4unme

And this Prada size 38


----------



## jessl

Leto said:


> I like to chat with the lady who works security at my local store and she told me she was eyeing a Valentino. I knew at that we had both Valentinos is store that evening. She showed the Mario Valentino to me and it was hanging right next to a Garavani one. I told her that Mario Valentino isn't the real Valentino she is thinking of. But she didn't believe me and said she looked it up and he is the real deal. I felt so bad for her. She told me the Valentino Garavani looks like a knockoff since the name was just printed in gold while the Mario Valentino uses a gold plaque and is so much nicer. To each their own I guess. I don't think she understood what's happening or maybe didn't care.


Wow what a shame, at least you tried to steer her in the right direction! I guess as long as she's happy with the bag that's all that matters... I have to assume this is how a lot of his bags get sold unfortunately.


----------



## mranda

Spotted this Herve Leger dress in size S for $250 red ticketed. PM for location.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

mranda said:


> View attachment 3424660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted this Herve Leger dress in size S for $250 red ticketed. PM for location.


Pm'd you


----------



## mranda

It looks like the Herve Leger dress is gone, so no more PMs please!


----------



## natalia0128

did anyone find any designer bags at your racks.? Not red or blue tag are fine 
ysl or burberry etc


----------



## krisvoys

Just went to my rack and was told they sold a pair of nude rockstuds in my size this morning and got them in yesterday. I am kicking myself for not going yesterday! Such a bummer


----------



## valval92

Omg what size where they?


----------



## lvchanelboy

My friend spotted these W&R Loub's today, but too small for her. If you pm your size I can give you the store info!


----------



## ThisVNchick

I usually never find anything but was able to walk out with this long black blazer from the Michael Kors Collection. Retailed $1500, price marked was $90 plus additional 25% off for being red tagged.


----------



## littlecutie

lvchanelboy said:


> My friend spotted these W&R Loub's today, but too small for her. If you pm your size I can give you the store info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424805



PM'd you


----------



## hellokimmiee

lvchanelboy said:


> My friend spotted these W&R Loub's today, but too small for her. If you pm your size I can give you the store info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424805



Omg you're killing me PM'd you.


----------



## gquinn

I love this shoe size lotto for these rare finds! It helps get them to deserving TPFers rather than resellers[emoji106]


----------



## bagnutt

natalia0128 said:


> did anyone find any designer bags at your racks.? Not red or blue tag are fine
> ysl or burberry etc



I have never really seen any high end designer bags at my Rack ever. I did see a few resellers yesterday - I think a lot of them get there right when the store opens to get all the best merchandise. This one lady was buying multiples of everything and one of the items was this really ugly belt. She saw me giving her the side eye and she says - you would be surprised what people buy online. LOL! Her cart was overflowing with Vince, Tory Burch and designer jeans.


----------



## intrigue

I believe Prada flats were $229? And size 36. Thought I took a pic. 

I did not buy either of these, PM for location!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3424851
> 
> View attachment 3424852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424853
> 
> I believe Prada flats were $229? And size 36. Thought I took a pic.
> 
> I did not buy either of these, PM for location!


Pm'd you!


----------



## Pippi_27

Choos-size 8 290$
Manolo-size7 1/2 179$
Not a red tag[emoji52]  location lakewood mall


----------



## lvchanelboy

Loub update: they have sold! No more pm's please. 

Went to a rack near me and found Celine sunglasses on clearance for $65! Also found these shoes if anyone is interested, Purple Brian Atwood Pumps in box, Saint Laurent Heels in box, and Burberry booties.


----------



## lvchanelboy




----------



## peacelovesequin

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3424936
> View attachment 3424935



Can you PM me the UPC for the glasses (if not assorted). TIA!


----------



## pecknnibble

lvchanelboy said:


> Loub update: they have sold! No more pm's please.
> 
> Went to a rack near me and found Celine sunglasses on clearance for $65! Also found these shoes if anyone is interested, Purple Brian Atwood Pumps in box, Saint Laurent Heels in box, and Burberry booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424917
> View attachment 3424934





peacelovesequin said:


> Can you PM me the UPC for the glasses (if not assorted). TIA!



Can you PM the UPC for the glasses as well? Thanks!!


----------



## lms910

My rack has NO good designer items and it normally does. Literally [emoji24][emoji24]!!! All i have found are cheap shoes for my MOM lol. Some Sam Edelman flats for $15, Report flats $4, Calvin Klein low heels for $10. Lucky mama.


----------



## shiba_inu

Enjoying seeing everyone's CTR finds or sightings here! 

 I went by a local NR yesterday and within 30 minutes, I saw several women with full shopping carts. Guess I should have checked out the clearance handbags section right away. I saw plenty of clearance in shoes, but only a few pairs which I could or would wear. Last few CTR I ended up returning most of it, so I'm trying to be good and avoid temptation.


----------



## hellokimmiee




----------



## kramer125

Picked up these worn and refinished Choos for $140
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## peacelovesequin

Kate Spade


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

lvchanelboy said:


> My friend spotted these W&R Loub's today, but too small for her. If you pm your size I can give you the store info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424805


Pm'd you


----------



## Jen123

Elizabeth and James suede for $30 down from $650! I think it was mismarked because it wasn't on clearance or anything!


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

bagnutt said:


> They have a table of Uggs, all part of CTR. Various styles and sizes $35 to $65.
> 
> View attachment 3424515


What location?


----------



## kema042290

viba424 said:


> Veronica Beard blazer $180. My first. Seems versatile!
> 
> View attachment 3423714



Which rack did you find this at?


----------



## applecidered

Stopped by mine after work today, didn't see anything worthwhile at all at my location... Plus it wasn't even that crowded which was strange.


----------



## valval92

A question for anyone who has found Valentino rockstud heels, how do you find them? Does anyone call you from the store and tell you they got shipment or do you just stop by? I'm dying to get the rockstud LOL


----------



## Leto

valval92 said:


> A question for anyone who has found Valentino rockstud heels, how do you find them? Does anyone call you from the store and tell you they got shipment or do you just stop by? I'm dying to get the rockstud LOL



For me it was just luck. Coming I when they just received a shipment and are putting them out. I haven't found the ones I want though. Still waiting for some flats.


----------



## Kelly7adria

valval92 said:


> A question for anyone who has found Valentino rockstud heels, how do you find them? Does anyone call you from the store and tell you they got shipment or do you just stop by? I'm dying to get the rockstud LOL


I was just lucky enough to go into the store at the right time. A reseller was in the purses, getting a tub of new merchandise from an employee (Shamel!!!!!!). If I was a minute or two later, they would have been gone


----------



## valval92

Do you guys go to NR right when they open? I will go tomorrow right when they open?


----------



## ThisVNchick

UPC code for the black MK coat/long blazer per request.


----------



## natalia0128

valval92 said:


> Do you guys go to NR right when they open? I will go tomorrow right when they open?


 I went right they open once especially The first day of CTR.  ( It usually Friday get good stuffs I think ) I bought TUMI luggage and DFV dresss in good deal.  And I don't know why they change to Thursday is the first day CTR.


----------



## natalia0128

valval92 said:


> A question for anyone who has found Valentino rockstud heels, how do you find them? Does anyone call you from the store and tell you they got shipment or do you just stop by? I'm dying to get the rockstud LOL


All you need it LUCK....or Make friend with Nordstrom rack employees LOL LOL, seriously, i went to the rack last couple week. I saw a NR  employe put on hold a designer bag for her " friend". When I asked her can i take a look at the bag. She did not let me touch it and she put the bag to safety place.


----------



## sneezz

Hi all,
I just moved to Orange County. Which rack has the best selection? TIA!


----------



## LexielLoveee

Score !!!


----------



## Leto

natalia0128 said:


> All you need it LUCK....or Make friend with Nordstrom rack employees LOL LOL, seriously, i went to the rack last couple week. I saw a NR  employe put on hold a designer bag for her " friend". When I asked her can i take a look at the bag. She did not let me touch it and she put the bag to safety place.



Wow, they are not allowed to put anything on hold anymore. You should have pointed it out and asked for an manager. I'm pretty sure this practice still happens right when merchandise comes in and they just "wait" to put it out. But doing this right in front of a customer was just rude and against policy. She should have given you the bag. I'm so sorry this happened to you


----------



## kema042290

natalia0128 said:


> I went right they open once especially The first day of CTR.  ( It usually Friday get good stuffs I think ) I bought TUMI luggage and DFV dresss in good deal.  And I don't know why they change to Thursday is the first day CTR.


That really annoyed me. I loved fridays because I could take an extra long break or take some leave.


----------



## peacelovesequin

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 3425317
> View attachment 3425318
> 
> 
> 
> Score !!!



Major score. Beautiful!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 3425317
> View attachment 3425318
> 
> 
> 
> Score !!!


Congratulations! The pants are beautiful!


----------



## Luv n bags

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 3425317
> View attachment 3425318
> 
> 
> 
> Score !!!



Great deal!!


----------



## meowmix318

sneezz said:


> Hi all,
> I just moved to Orange County. Which rack has the best selection? TIA!



The one in Costa Mesa


----------



## mvalrie

Found a pair of Chanel sandals sz 40 $249 RT - PM for info


----------



## Ajx

Found these Manolos and a cute pair of Ted Bakers.


----------



## Ajx

Also these Aquatalias. Not familiar with the pricing in these normally so not sure whether they're a good deal


----------



## Kelly7adria

valval92 said:


> Do you guys go to NR right when they open? I will go tomorrow right when they open?


I think it just depends. I've gone first thing in the morning and found nothing. Found my Rockstuds in the middle of the afternoon


----------



## Ajx

Oh, PM me if you're interested - I'm not buying any of them!


----------



## vanfall

never find anything designer at NR[emoji17][emoji17]Settled with this small longchamp neo (70 bucks) and Furla (100 bucks) bag this time.


----------



## bagnutt

mvalrie said:


> Found a pair of Chanel sandals sz 40 $249 RT - PM for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425519


Those are pretty! Is it a wedge heel?

Just saw the photo of the heel. [emoji16]


----------



## pecknnibble

mvalrie said:


> Found a pair of Chanel sandals sz 40 $249 RT - PM for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425519



Wow those were part of the chanel sale this season. I'm surprised it's at the rack already!


----------



## Luv n bags

Ajx said:


> Also these Aquatalias. Not familiar with the pricing in these normally so not sure whether they're a good deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425532
> View attachment 3425533



Great deal on Aquatalia booties.  This is a fantastic brand!


----------



## kramer125

valval92 said:


> A question for anyone who has found Valentino rockstud heels, how do you find them? Does anyone call you from the store and tell you they got shipment or do you just stop by? I'm dying to get the rockstud LOL



Total luck in my case.  I went by at 7 pm on a Tuesday and they were in a plain brown box in the designer section.


----------



## kema042290

Check out your local Dillards if you are in a nice location. I managed to find good deals on bags and wallets. I got some Marc Jacob and Coach wallets for 75 percent off or better.


----------



## peacelovesequin

mvalrie said:


> Found a pair of Chanel sandals sz 40 $249 RT - PM for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425519



Was it an assorted UPC? If not, PM ME!


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted:

Vera Wang puffer / large / $91
Fleurette wool peacoat / 12 / $78


----------



## cmm62

I found these AGL, size 37.5. Red tagged 109.97. Perfect condition. PM for location. 





Also what do we think of these - 99.97. Not red tagged. Thoughts? Too kitschy?


----------



## pecknnibble

Chloe perforated scallop flats 36.5 but run a tad loose in my opinion. White tagged worn and refinished but I don't see any signs of wear. PM for location.


----------



## peacelovesequin

So many good finds! (High fives for everyone).


----------



## peacelovesequin

cmm62 said:


> Also what do we think of these - 99.97. Not red tagged. Thoughts? Too kitschy?
> 
> View attachment 3425749
> 
> View attachment 3425750



IMO, the style is nice but the color-way is awful. They need to be cheaper!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

cmm62 said:


> Also what do we think of these - 99.97. Not red tagged. Thoughts? Too kitschy?
> 
> View attachment 3425749
> 
> View attachment 3425750



I love them but I'm really into "out there" sunglasses.


----------



## cmm62

lilmountaingirl said:


> I love them but I'm really into "out there" sunglasses.





peacelovesequin said:


> IMO, the style is nice but the color-way is awful. They need to be cheaper!



I agree - think they need to be cheaper! But I too love things that are a little out there and they were in perfect condition - I inly have one pair of sunglasses, also Prada, and look amazing after four years of wear. I'll have to keep my eye on these!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Delete (the jacket is assorted).


----------



## Luv n bags

The only designer shoes I saw in the small section


----------



## joanah

tigertrixie said:


> The only designer shoes I saw in the small section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425897
> View attachment 3425898
> View attachment 3425899
> View attachment 3425900
> View attachment 3425901


They look great on you!!!


----------



## Mimmy

cmm62 said:


> I found these AGL, size 37.5. Red tagged 109.97. Perfect condition. PM for location.
> View attachment 3425745
> 
> View attachment 3425746
> 
> 
> Also what do we think of these - 99.97. Not red tagged. Thoughts? Too kitschy?
> 
> View attachment 3425749
> 
> View attachment 3425750


Great shoes!

The Prada sunglasses are nice imo, but I honestly have seen this style more than once at the Racks in my area. I don't think they are that hard to find, so I would wait to see if they go down in price.


----------



## itsmree

mvalrie said:


> Found a pair of Chanel sandals sz 40 $249 RT - PM for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425519


those are very cool. 

p.s. - have the same SE ballet flats, most comfortable shoes!!


----------



## Pao9

peacelovesequin said:


> Alright, it's someone's lucky day.
> 
> These are way too small. No resellers. PM for location. Currently in my cart.
> 
> View attachment 3423760
> 
> View attachment 3423761



I always see these posts too late! Lol!!! They are my size! Still hoping to find these one day!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Let me know if anyone is interested in this. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





The bag is Loewe


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Spotted


----------



## ashlie

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Let me know if anyone is interested in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426032
> View attachment 3426033
> View attachment 3426034
> 
> The bag is Loewe



Ugh. I feel like I can never find Herve in an XS.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at Honolulu NR




Didn't see much else. No new designer handbags.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Rag and Bone $235 red tagged


----------



## Miramar168

Spotted at San Diego Mission Valley!
Loved the purple Oscar dress but would look much better on a better-endowed individual [emoji5]


----------



## meowmix318

ashlie said:


> Ugh. I feel like I can never find Herve in an XS.



I was really lucky to find a few Herve Leger pieces 50-60% off on Nordstrom website a month ago and also on Neiman Marcus website too


----------



## ashlie

meowmix318 said:


> I was really lucky to find a few Herve Leger pieces 50-60% off on Nordstrom website a month ago and also on Neiman Marcus website too



I'm definitely going to look!! Thank you


----------



## meowmix318

ashlie said:


> I'm definitely going to look!! Thank you



No problem. Love helping fellow TPF members


----------



## sparksfly

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Let me know if anyone is interested in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426032
> View attachment 3426033
> View attachment 3426034
> 
> The bag is Loewe



Any idea if it rang up less than that?


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> The only designer shoes I saw in the small section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425897
> View attachment 3425898
> View attachment 3425899
> View attachment 3425900
> View attachment 3425901



I forgot to mention, I did not purchase these.  They also came with a box.


----------



## Sunnycalif

meowmix318 said:


> I was really lucky to find a few Herve Leger pieces 50-60% off on Nordstrom website a month ago and also on Neiman Marcus website too



BG website had some Herve dresses at 75% off on the first day the website hit 75% off, there were some in size Medium and some in large, very limited sizes. I wasn't able to find any in my size, which is good for my wallet. I was able to find a few at 75% off in the past couple years.


----------



## meowmix318

Sunnycalif said:


> BG website had some Herve dresses at 75% off on the first day the website hit 75% off, there were some in size Medium and some in large, very limited sizes. I wasn't able to find any in my size, which is good for my wallet. I was able to find a few at 75% off in the past couple years.



I wasn't as lucky and only saw 30-50% off on BG website when I looked. But will have to jump on it earlier next time. Thank you for the tip


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Tried to stick to only getting items I love this CTR so walked away with only these sunnies for a little over $50.


----------



## natalia0128

Can i ask quick question? Does Nordstrom rack carry jcrew? I saw a lot of jeans there.


----------



## sneezz

meowmix318 said:


> The one in Costa Mesa


Thanks! I just passed by there today on the way to the Container Store but didn't go in cuz hubby was with me.


----------



## krissa

natalia0128 said:


> Can i ask quick question? Does Nordstrom rack carry jcrew? I saw a lot of jeans there.


 
Prob Hautelook returns


----------



## meowmix318

sneezz said:


> Thanks! I just passed by there today on the way to the Container Store but didn't go in cuz hubby was with me.



There is free wifi, lol. It helps to keep my husband occupied while I shop (thank goodness for that). 

There is also an Off 5th in the same plaza. And make sure to shop across the street at the South Coast Plaza (1 of my favorite malls). It's so pretty there during Christmas time


----------



## sneezz

meowmix318 said:


> There is free wifi, lol. It helps to keep my husband occupied while I shop (thank goodness for that).
> 
> There is also an Off 5th in the same plaza. And make sure to shop across the street at the South Coast Plaza (1 of my favorite malls). It's so pretty there during Christmas time



Haha that will surely help!
Oh I saw the Off 5th too. And omg yes I've already ventured to SCP (I bought some Anniversary Sale items last night)! ❤️ Thanks! Apologies to the mods for spamming this thread.


----------



## valval92

Does anyone know the reseller in Costa Mesa? Does she have Instagram or eBay store? I drive all the way from SD to Costa Mesa right when then open and she usually grab everything that is good,  it's so unfair to us this is my third time seeing her with rockstud and Louboutins [emoji31]


----------



## daisygrl

valval92 said:


> Does anyone know the reseller in Costa Mesa? Does she have Instagram or eBay store? I drive all the way from SD to Costa Mesa right when then open and she usually grab everything that is good,  it's so unfair to us this is my third time seeing her with rockstud and Louboutins [emoji31]



You are not alone who is mad! I used to find cool stuff at this location. now it is just a joke. She/he must be new as i was able to find Valentino's up until recently. I really don't understand how it is possible to get away with this selection of who buys what (aka resellers) but is is done.


----------



## Luv n bags

I go to a Rack that carries designer stuff.  I often see women with cartloads full of clothes and shoes.  And, if you get too close to their carts, they will bark "that's my cart".  I often want to make a snarky remark, but I don't.  To each their own.


----------



## intrigue

size 40, black patent with red tag!
PM for location.


----------



## valval92

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3426610
> 
> View attachment 3426612
> 
> View attachment 3426613
> 
> size 40, black patent with red tag!
> PM for location.


PMd you


----------



## valval92

daisygrl said:


> You are not alone who is mad! I used to find cool stuff at this location. now it is just a joke. She/he must be new as i was able to find Valentino's up until recently. I really don't understand how it is possible to get away with this selection of who buys what (aka resellers) but is is done.


The SA told me that they had two pairs of valentino rockstuds yesterday.. and BAM they were gone.. and after few minutes i see her with the rockstuds and so much more in her cart, i got close the her and started to hide them right away.. I want to call the manager in the shoe deparment and say that its unfair to us, because i saw how the employees where talking to her and they let this happened..


----------



## valval92

tigertrixie said:


> I go to a Rack that carries designer stuff.  I often see women with cartloads full of clothes and shoes.  And, if you get too close to their carts, they will bark "that's my cart".  I often want to make a snarky remark, but I don't.  To each their own.


LOL right away when i got close to the reseller she started to hide stuff


----------



## ThisVNchick

So call me naive but are the rack employees getting some sort of kick-back for savings the good stuff for certain buyers...like say, 10% commission?


----------



## valval92

ThisVNchick said:


> So call me naive but are the rack employees getting some sort of kick-back for savings the good stuff for certain buyers...like say, 10% commission?


i mean I think they get at least tip.. the rockstuds i saw in the reseller's hand were selling for $800 plus on ebay, so I dont think it will hurt her shady business if she tip them $10


----------



## ThisVNchick

valval92 said:


> i mean I think they get at least tip.. the rockstuds i saw in the reseller's hand were selling for $800 plus on ebay, so I dont think it will hurt her shady business if she tip them $10


LOL If I was allowing someone to make about $500 in profit, I'd probably want more than just $10!


----------



## daisygrl

valval92 said:


> The SA told me that they had two pairs of valentino rockstuds yesterday.. and BAM they were gone.. and after few minutes i see her with the rockstuds and so much more in her cart, i got close the her and started to hide them right away.. I want to call the manager in the shoe deparment and say that its unfair to us, because i saw how the employees where talking to her and they let this happened..



I would have talked to the manager. I frequent at this location and last thing I would want to do is throwing a fit but this just makes me mad! I only found one pair of Rockstuds but I can only imagine how many more they have had. Not to mention Loubies. Last few months have been the worst.


----------



## Luv n bags

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3426610
> 
> View attachment 3426612
> 
> View attachment 3426613
> 
> size 40, black patent with red tag!
> PM for location.



Nice find!


----------



## pinkfeet

Def complain. The employees are helping her business. Maybe they are friends or something. But it's not fair that resellers get first dibs. 

I would also complain on social media.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Someone asked about this brand earlier. Spotted. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## kramer125

Jimmy Choo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Lanvin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













PS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ThisVNchick

Jimmy Choo 37.5 red tagged


----------



## ThisVNchick

Derek Lam Petite Sweater


----------



## kramer125

No more PMs please about the PS1.

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## natalia0128

bagnutt said:


> My sister is at her Rack and sent me some photos.
> 
> Valentino flip flops / W&R / white tag $199 / size 37
> 
> View attachment 3424502
> 
> View attachment 3424503
> 
> View attachment 3424504


The other day, I saw one reseller on Instagram sell thus exactly pair for 250$


lvchanelboy said:


> Loub update: they have sold! No more pm's please.
> 
> Went to a rack near me and found Celine sunglasses on clearance for $65! Also found these shoes if anyone is interested, Purple Brian Atwood Pumps in box, Saint Laurent Heels in box, and Burberry booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424917
> View attachment 3424934


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted! PM your size if interested. Both W&R not red or blue tag.


----------



## CarolinaShopper

valval92 said:


> The SA told me that they had two pairs of valentino rockstuds yesterday.. and BAM they were gone.. and after few minutes i see her with the rockstuds and so much more in her cart, i got close the her and started to hide them right away.. I want to call the manager in the shoe deparment and say that its unfair to us, because i saw how the employees where talking to her and they let this happened..



I was at south coast yesterday and saw her  too- with a man who I guess is her husband maybe. Designer shoes in all different sizes in her cart and she didn't try on anything. She was talking to an employee and I thought he was putting out shoes because she had so many in the cart. She def was like those are mine as I approached. I got there 15 minutes after opening. It was a little fascinating actually. I have heard of but not actually seen someone before. Haha


----------



## chicNclassy

Wow all this talk of the resellers is making me so mad and I'm not even a rack shopper! I've been there like twice but I love seeing all the goodies you all find there! Isn't it frowned upon at many other retailers to be a reseller? Most stores if they find out they ask the reseller to not shop there anymore. NR really should do something about this because it is not fair to all of the shoppers if only a select few get all the good stuff because they have an in with an employee. Have any of you been to Last Chance in AZ? They have strict rules of only X amount of shoes per shopping trip. I wonder if NR did this if it would help with this issue? I'm sure the resellers would probably bring their whole family to do separate transactions lmao but at least it would make things a little difficult for them?


----------



## natalia0128

CarolinaShopper said:


> I was at south coast yesterday and saw her  too- with a man who I guess is her husband maybe. Designer shoes in all different sizes in her cart and she didn't try on anything. She was talking to an employee and I thought he was putting out shoes because she had so many in the cart. She def was like those are mine as I approached. I got there 15 minutes after opening. It was a little fascinating actually. I have heard of but not actually seen someone before. Haha


Next time if you see her and her SA. Try to find what his or her is name then report to manager


----------



## shiba_inu

It should be in the best interest of Nordstrom Rack to ban or at least restrict resellers from shopping at their stores. Not only does it discourage other consumers, but the return rates must be high. When resellers have 90 days to return what they can't sell, then they go back to return those items. I thought returning too many items and too often was tracked. That is, out of the ordinary volumes, which is probably common with resellers. 


The Nordstrom policies should apply to Nordstrom Rack, too. 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/pricing-policy

Our merchandise is offered for sale by Nordstrom for your personal enjoyment and not for resale. Therefore, we reserve the right to limit quantities and refuse to sell to any person whom we believe may be purchasing for resale.


----------



## vornado

ThisVNchick said:


> Derek Lam Petite Sweater
> View attachment 3426826
> View attachment 3426827



Saw this one in TJ, $39.


----------



## bagnutt

natalia0128 said:


> Next time if you see her and her SA. Try to find what his or her is name then report to manager



Or, take a photo of them together and all the stuff in her cart and show it to the store manager.  [emoji5]


----------



## bagnutt

natalia0128 said:


> The other day, I saw one reseller on Instagram sell thus exactly pair for 250$



You saw the Rockstud flip flops that I had posted on IG? Or just a pair of the same color?


----------



## ballerinakgurl

W


bagnutt said:


> Or, take a photo of them together and all the stuff in her cart and show it to the store manager.  [emoji5]


I think it would be possibly a good idea to contact customer service online? I find it hard to believe that a manager wouldn't know what was going on.


----------



## meowmix318

Didn't see anything worth getting at the Pasadena location.


----------



## natalia0128

Leto said:


> Wow, they are not allowed to put anything on hold anymore. You should have pointed it out and asked for an manager. I'm pretty sure this practice still happens right when merchandise comes in and they just "wait" to put it out. But doing this right in front of a customer was just rude and against policy. She should have given you the bag. I'm so sorry this happened to you


I saw the SA brought the bag from the back. That was a reason I never saw that bag display on handbag designer section.
I never found or bought any designer handbag or shoes at my rack ever. I pretty much found jeans at my racks   ( hudson, 7 jeans and Joe's only)


----------



## viba424

Resellers make me so mad. Parasites.


----------



## bagnutt

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3426918
> View attachment 3426917
> View attachment 3426916
> View attachment 3426915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted! PM your size if interested. Both W&R not red or blue tag.



Those suede Prada sandals were red tagged at the Rack when I spotted them last week. They also had pink.


----------



## LuxeDeb

bagnutt said:


> Those suede Prada sandals were red tagged at the Rack when I spotted them last week. They also had pink.



Ahhhh I saw a pair of the pink ones! Do you remember how much they were red tagged for? Does CTR end today? I would probably go back for them tomorrow if CTR was still going on.


----------



## bagnutt

LuxeDeb said:


> Ahhhh I saw a pair of the pink ones! Do you remember how much they were red tagged for? Does CTR end today? I would probably go back for them tomorrow if CTR was still going on.



PMd you


----------



## AnnaFreud

My only find this CTR was a pair of TB Revas in black patent for $42. Saw tons of Karen Walker sunglasses at Marina Pacifica for $89.


----------



## natalia0128

bagnutt said:


> You saw the Rockstud flip flops that I had posted on IG? Or just a pair of the same color?


I don't know..... But i saw exactly style and size (7) of this rockstud  flip flops on IG. For $250


----------



## Michelle1x

tigertrixie said:


> I go to a Rack that carries designer stuff.  I often see women with cartloads full of clothes and shoes.  And, if you get too close to their carts, they will bark "that's my cart".  I often want to make a snarky remark, but I don't.  To each their own.



This whole conversation is interesting to me because I don't think resellers could make *any* profit on 99% of what I see at my Racks (some of which do carry designer).  The rare Rockstud or designer bag, yes but those don't happen every day.  All the designer racks where I go are full of things for $300+ - like those Leger dresses at $400, a great deal fo-  an individual but not for a reseller- people want things for 70% off on ebay which is the same Racks sells for.


----------



## gquinn

Michelle1x said:


> This whole conversation is interesting to me because I don't think resellers could make *any* profit on 99% of what I see at my Racks (some of which do carry designer).  The rare Rockstud or designer bag, yes but those don't happen every day.  All the designer racks where I go are full of things for $300+ - like those Leger dresses at $400, a great deal fo-  an individual but not for a reseller- people want things for 70% off on ebay which is the same Racks sells for.



I definitely believe you can make money from rack items, if you can get the stuff that is in high demand. (I.e designer shoes and purses.) Designer clothing isn't what most resellers are after unless it's deeply discounted.

I used to see the same reseller all the time when I visited different racks near me, and I was only going twice a week. It really irked me because I would see her with carts full of Louboutins, Chanel, Dior, etc. in different shoe sizes. Like another TPFer said, they won't let you near or see their  stuff when you ask. I believe this lady always asked staff to hold stuff for her or notify her when designer stuff arrived. (I tried this also and was told just check in every Tuesday to Saturday.)

I started to check resale sites to see if she was selling near me or on eBay and nope. I suspect she has a storefront or is shipping merchandise elsewhere to be sold. 

Either way, I don't think it's really fair for regular shoppers but I do think the more often you go, the much higher chances of scoring a rare designer unicorn.


----------



## bagshoemisses

gquinn said:


> I definitely believe you can make money from rack items, if you can get the stuff that is in high demand. (I.e designer shoes and purses.) Designer clothing isn't what most resellers are after unless it's deeply discounted.
> 
> I used to see the same reseller all the time when I visited different racks near me, and I was only going twice a week. It really irked me because I would see her with carts full of Louboutins, Chanel, Dior, etc. in different shoe sizes. Like another TPFer said, they won't let you near or see their  stuff when you ask. I believe this lady always asked staff to hold stuff for her or notify her when designer stuff arrived. (I tried this also and was told just check in every Tuesday to Saturday.)
> 
> I started to check resale sites to see if she was selling near me or on eBay and nope. I suspect she has a storefront or is shipping merchandise elsewhere to be sold.
> 
> Either way, I don't think it's really fair for regular shoppers but I do think the more often you go, the much higher chances of scoring a rare designer unicorn.



She probably sells on Instagram that's why you are not able to track her.


----------



## mvalrie

i was at the Potomac Mills store and had a women blatantly tell me that she was a reseller...she said I come here several times a week and but things for resale on eBay. I was shocked that she offered the information...so I don't think its a big deal to NR.


----------



## natalia0128

bagshoemisses said:


> She probably sells on Instagram that's why you are not able to track her.


Plus IG does not charge you 10% of your total sale value


----------



## krisvoys

Will there still be an influx of designer shoes coming in to the rack or is that pretty much over now?


----------



## peacelovesequin

FYI: The next CTR is Labor Day weekend (September 2 - 5).


----------



## bagshoemisses

My CTR haul from the weekend:

Alexander Wang pants $9.90

St. John Ponte pants with sheer panel $26

Joe's black snake skin jeans $00.1

Hugo Boss slacks $27

J Brand black coated jeans $17.99

Vince black ankle slacks 17.99

Missoni blue cardigan $9.90

Missoni black and white skirt 
$39.90[

ATTACH=full]3427737[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	




DVF grey Capreeana Mini dress $32


----------



## Love Of My Life

ThisVNchick said:


> So call me naive but are the rack employees getting some sort of kick-back for savings the good stuff for certain buyers...like say, 10% commission?



Don't know about kick-backs, but many resellers are quite generous with tips/holiday gifts, when that phone call comes in about
merchandise & markdowns at not only at NR, but other stores as well..


----------



## ThisVNchick

hotshot said:


> Don't know about kick-backs, but many resellers are quite generous with tips/holiday gifts, when that phone call comes in about
> merchandise & markdowns at not only at NR, but other stores as well..



Sorry, should have been more specific. By kick-back I meant from the resellers themselves. 

I figured that these employees probably know how much certain items can be flipped for and probably ask for about 10% of the total profit value. That's what I meant in my initial post. 

Someone said maybe the resellers tip them $10. I thought that was basically nothing. I mean my gfs and I probably tip our bartender more than that when we go out for a girls' night.


----------



## Leto

I like the idea of snapping a picture of resellers in action, especially if a SA is helping them bring stuff from the back. Send it to corporate along with the SA name.


----------



## Leto

Guys, on a completely unrelated note. After CTR wasn't too successful this time, I went to my Burlington and found a Chloe Baylee. You guys should check yours out!!! Apparently this is like finding a unicorn. The manager unlocked it for me and said this is the first time ever that they got anything designer in.


----------



## Luv n bags

bagshoemisses said:


> My CTR haul from the weekend:
> 
> Alexander Wang pants $9.90
> 
> St. John Ponte pants with sheer panel $26
> 
> Joe's black snake skin jeans $00.1
> 
> Hugo Boss slacks $27
> 
> J Brand black coated jeans $17.99
> 
> Vince black ankle slacks 17.99
> 
> Missoni blue cardigan $9.90
> 
> Missoni black and white skirt
> $39.90[
> 
> ATTACH=full]3427737[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427738
> 
> 
> DVF grey Capreeana Mini dress $32



Wow! Great finds! I paid a lot more than a penny for the Joes snake print jeans! And the J jeans...congrats!


----------



## hellokimmiee

CTR finds:

Jason Wu cropped jacket $180 from $2995
View attachment 3427875


Roberto Cavalli dress $41 from $895
View attachment 3427882


Oscar de La Renta $149 from $2395
View attachment 3427876


Missoni Abstract Print Blouse $65 from $1095
View attachment 3427877


Proenza Schouler dress $149 from $1850
View attachment 3427878


Truth & Pride Shearling Vest $75 from $995
View attachment 3427879


Also, thanks to the person who posted the Lanvin dress! Couldn't resist at that price, I'll wear it to the grocery store if I have to! Only $44 from $2k
View attachment 3427880


Edit: ugh pictures are showing up messed up on my app have been trying to fix it but doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Double post


----------



## deathcookie

nice CTR haul everyone!!


----------



## Mimmy

bagshoemisses said:


> My CTR haul from the weekend:
> 
> Alexander Wang pants $9.90
> 
> St. John Ponte pants with sheer panel $26
> 
> Joe's black snake skin jeans $00.1
> 
> Hugo Boss slacks $27
> 
> J Brand black coated jeans $17.99
> 
> Vince black ankle slacks 17.99
> 
> Missoni blue cardigan $9.90
> 
> Missoni black and white skirt
> $39.90[
> 
> ATTACH=full]3427737[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427738
> 
> 
> DVF grey Capreeana Mini dress $32



Amazing haul, bagshoesmisses!


----------



## Mimmy

hellokimmiee said:


> CTR finds:
> 
> Jason Wu Cropped Jacket $180 from $2995
> View attachment 3427776
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $41 from $895
> View attachment 3427783
> 
> 
> Oscar De La Renta dress $149 from $2395
> View attachment 3427787
> 
> 
> Missoni Abstract Print Blouse $65 from $1095
> View attachment 3427785
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler dress $149 from $1850
> View attachment 3427788
> 
> 
> Truth & Pride Genuine Shearling Vest $75 from $995
> View attachment 3427794
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to the person who posted the Lanvin dress! Couldn't resist it at that price, I'll wear it to the grocery store if I have too! Only $44 from $2k
> View attachment 3427786



Great and gorgeous finds, hellokimmiee!


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> FYI: The next CTR is Labor Day weekend (September 2 - 5).



Already planning for the next one? [emoji6]

Wonder if the holiday will make it better or worse in terms of crowds.

This last clear the rack seemed quiet to me. When I was in store on Thursday there were only four other shoppers...


----------



## bagnutt

bagshoemisses said:


> My CTR haul from the weekend:
> 
> Alexander Wang pants $9.90
> 
> St. John Ponte pants with sheer panel $26
> 
> Joe's black snake skin jeans $00.1
> 
> Hugo Boss slacks $27
> 
> J Brand black coated jeans $17.99
> 
> Vince black ankle slacks 17.99
> 
> Missoni blue cardigan $9.90
> 
> Missoni black and white skirt
> $39.90[
> 
> ATTACH=full]3427737[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427738
> 
> 
> DVF grey Capreeana Mini dress $32



Awesome haul and congrats on the penny find!


----------



## bagnutt

hellokimmiee said:


> CTR finds:
> 
> Jason Wu cropped jacket $180 from $2995
> View attachment 3427875
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $41 from $895
> View attachment 3427882
> 
> 
> Oscar de La Renta $149 from $2395
> View attachment 3427876
> 
> 
> Missoni Abstract Print Blouse $65 from $1095
> View attachment 3427877
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler dress $149 from $1850
> View attachment 3427878
> 
> 
> Truth & Pride Shearling Vest $75 from $995
> View attachment 3427879
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to the person who posted the Lanvin dress! Couldn't resist at that price, I'll wear it to the grocery store if I have to! Only $44 from $2k
> View attachment 3427880
> 
> 
> Edit: ugh pictures are showing up messed up on my app have been trying to fix it but doesn't seem to be working.



Amazing finds as always!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Leto said:


> Guys, on a completely unrelated note. After CTR wasn't too successful this time, I went to my Burlington and found a Chloe Baylee. You guys should check yours out!!! Apparently this is like finding a unicorn. The manager unlocked it for me and said this is the first time ever that they got anything designer in.


How much was the bag!? Was it priced well? Definitely sounds like a unicorn.


----------



## Cthai

bagshoemisses said:


> My CTR haul from the weekend:
> 
> Alexander Wang pants $9.90
> 
> St. John Ponte pants with sheer panel $26
> 
> Joe's black snake skin jeans $00.1
> 
> Hugo Boss slacks $27
> 
> J Brand black coated jeans $17.99
> 
> Vince black ankle slacks 17.99
> 
> Missoni blue cardigan $9.90
> 
> Missoni black and white skirt
> $39.90[
> 
> ATTACH=full]3427737[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427738
> 
> 
> DVF grey Capreeana Mini dress $32



Love the mini dress!  Wish I can find one too


----------



## Leto

ballerinakgurl said:


> How much was the bag!? Was it priced well? Definitely sounds like a unicorn.



T was marked down twice and the final price was $359! I was pretty much in heaven - still am when I look at it. My research showed it retailed for $1990 [emoji33]


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Leto said:


> T was marked down twice and the final price was $359! I was pretty much in heaven - still am when I look at it. My research showed it retailed for $1990 [emoji33]


Wow stellar price!


----------



## ThisVNchick

I recently moved to the DMV area. Does anyone have any recommendations on which Rack is better? This past weekend I dragged DH to 4 different Rack. I think my favorite is Gaithersburg and Fairfax. Tyson's Corner is closest to me but I can never find anything good there besides $20 designer jeans (every time)! The store in Woodbridge/Potomac Mills was OK as well but not many designer items (at least when I was there).


----------



## Leto

ThisVNchick said:


> I recently moved to the DMV area. Does anyone have any recommendations on which Rack is better? This past weekend I dragged DH to 4 different Rack. I think my favorite is Gaithersburg and Fairfax. Tyson's Corner is closest to me but I can never find anything good there besides $20 designer jeans (every time)! The store in Woodbridge/Potomac Mills was OK as well but not many designer items (at least when I was there).



I'm in the DMV area and I have seen good stuff at all of them! It really depends on when hey get a good shipment in. But I really only check the shoes and bags, and I have usually more luck with shoes


----------



## ThisVNchick

Leto said:


> I'm in the DMV area and I have seen good stuff at all of them! It really depends on when hey get a good shipment in. But I really only check the shoes and bags, and I have usually more luck with shoes



That's good to know. I guess I don't go enough to know. I don't really have a lot of time off so it's quite a treat when I can actually go to a store and shop instead of on the computer or on my phone. 

Man, I need to befriend some Rack employees! LOL


----------



## carolly88

hellokimmiee said:


> CTR finds:
> 
> Jason Wu cropped jacket $180 from $2995
> View attachment 3427875
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $41 from $895
> View attachment 3427882
> 
> 
> Oscar de La Renta $149 from $2395
> View attachment 3427876
> 
> 
> Missoni Abstract Print Blouse $65 from $1095
> View attachment 3427877
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler dress $149 from $1850
> View attachment 3427878
> 
> 
> Truth & Pride Shearling Vest $75 from $995
> View attachment 3427879
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to the person who posted the Lanvin dress! Couldn't resist at that price, I'll wear it to the grocery store if I have to! Only $44 from $2k
> View attachment 3427880
> 
> 
> Edit: ugh pictures are showing up messed up on my app have been trying to fix it but doesn't seem to be working.



LOVE this jacket!!


----------



## mugenprincess

hellokimmiee said:


> CTR finds:
> 
> Jason Wu cropped jacket $180 from $2995
> View attachment 3427875
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $41 from $895
> View attachment 3427882
> 
> 
> Oscar de La Renta $149 from $2395
> View attachment 3427876
> 
> 
> Missoni Abstract Print Blouse $65 from $1095
> View attachment 3427877
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler dress $149 from $1850
> View attachment 3427878
> 
> 
> Truth & Pride Shearling Vest $75 from $995
> View attachment 3427879
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to the person who posted the Lanvin dress! Couldn't resist at that price, I'll wear it to the grocery store if I have to! Only $44 from $2k
> View attachment 3427880
> 
> 
> Edit: ugh pictures are showing up messed up on my app have been trying to fix it but doesn't seem to be working.



Wow!! Great haul !


----------



## peacelovesequin

Great finds everyone!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Cherrasaki

I recently stopped into the Mount Pleasant Nordstrom Rack (right outside of Charleston) and as soon as I walked in I noticed a Givenchy 'small pepe pandora' bag in black hanging on the rack. I had actually been looking to buy one in the charcoal color at either Nordstrom's or Neiman's so I could not believe my luck finding one there. It was marked down from $1695 to $549.00.  The bag does have some wear and tear and just a few small blemishes on it (and that's why it was marked down) but because the leather is already crinkled you can't really tell unless you are examining it up close. But for 500 bucks I really don't mind!


----------



## Luv n bags

hellokimmiee said:


> CTR finds:
> 
> Jason Wu cropped jacket $180 from $2995
> View attachment 3427875
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $41 from $895
> View attachment 3427882
> 
> 
> Oscar de La Renta $149 from $2395
> View attachment 3427876
> 
> 
> Missoni Abstract Print Blouse $65 from $1095
> View attachment 3427877
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler dress $149 from $1850
> View attachment 3427878
> 
> 
> Truth & Pride Shearling Vest $75 from $995
> View attachment 3427879
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to the person who posted the Lanvin dress! Couldn't resist at that price, I'll wear it to the grocery store if I have to! Only $44 from $2k
> View attachment 3427880
> 
> 
> Edit: ugh pictures are showing up messed up on my app have been trying to fix it but doesn't seem to be working.



What brand is the burgundy dress? That is cute!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

ThisVNchick said:


> I recently moved to the DMV area. Does anyone have any recommendations on which Rack is better? This past weekend I dragged DH to 4 different Rack. I think my favorite is Gaithersburg and Fairfax. Tyson's Corner is closest to me but I can never find anything good there besides $20 designer jeans (every time)! The store in Woodbridge/Potomac Mills was OK as well but not many designer items (at least when I was there).



I usually find the best stuff in Woodbridge. I've been shopping this location since I was in high school...a very long time! I think since it's the oldest location it gets some good stuff. My least favorite is Springfield. The highest end designer they seem to carry is Tory Burch. Although the I would say they are good for sunglasses. When they first opened they had a very good selection of miu miu frames. 

I actually think all the locations minus Springfield have potential for great stuff. I found a Saint Laurent cabas chyc bag at Potomac Mills and I remember a very long time ago someone found a Celine luggage tote at Dulles.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

My boyfriend found this Michael Kors puffer jacket for a penny!! Couldn't find the exact model online, tag says original retail was $250!


----------



## linger_20

i haven't been shopping at NR coz we've moved a million miles away (a 1 hr drive for me) and these LK bennett wedge rung up a penny. it was red tagged $69. I wasn't even paying attention when she was ringing up my item when the cashier said "ma'am, this rung up for a penny and you are gonna get them for that."  Getting it for a penny was well worth the hour drive lol


----------



## katlovespie

lvchanelboy said:


> Loub update: they have sold! No more pm's please.
> 
> Went to a rack near me and found Celine sunglasses on clearance for $65! Also found these shoes if anyone is interested, Purple Brian Atwood Pumps in box, Saint Laurent Heels in box, and Burberry booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424917
> View attachment 3424934



Love those sunnies!!! They retail for $380! Amazing score! Can you please PM the UPC code?


----------



## meowmix318

NicoleAngelina said:


> My boyfriend found this Michael Kors puffer jacket for a penny!! Couldn't find the exact model online, tag says original retail was $250!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428235
> View attachment 3428236



Wow what a find.


----------



## Lauren0404

Cherrasaki said:


> I recently stopped into the Mount Pleasant Nordstrom Rack (right outside of Charleston) and as soon as I walked in I noticed a Givenchy 'small pepe pandora' bag in black hanging on the rack. I had actually been looking to buy one in the charcoal color at either Nordstrom's or Neiman's so I could not believe my luck finding one there. It was marked down from $1695 to $549.00.  The bag does have some wear and tear and just a few small blemishes on it (and that's why it was marked down) but because the leather is already crinkled you can't really tell unless you are examining it up close. But for 500 bucks I really don't mind!



OMG! You are so lucky! Congrats!


----------



## Luv n bags

NicoleAngelina said:


> My boyfriend found this Michael Kors puffer jacket for a penny!! Couldn't find the exact model online, tag says original retail was $250!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428235
> View attachment 3428236



Lucky find!


----------



## Luv n bags

linger_20 said:


> View attachment 3428240
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428242
> 
> 
> i haven't been shopping at NR coz we've moved a million miles away (a 1 hr drive for me) and these LK bennett wedge rung up a penny. it was red tagged $69. I wasn't even paying attention when she was ringing up my item when the cashier said "ma'am, this rung up for a penny and you are gonna get them for that."  Getting it for a penny was well worth the hour drive lol



What a nice surprise!


----------



## bagshoemisses

Cthai said:


> Love the mini dress!  Wish I can find one too



Thank you. I'm going to get a lot of wear out of it.


----------



## bagshoemisses

bagnutt said:


> Awesome haul and congrats on the penny find!



Thank you


----------



## bagshoemisses

tigertrixie said:


> Wow! Great finds! I paid a lot more than a penny for the Joes snake print jeans! And the J jeans...congrats!



Thank you tigertrixie. I was pretty excited when they rang up as a penny.


----------



## Leto

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I usually find the best stuff in Woodbridge. I've been shopping this location since I was in high school...a very long time! I think since it's the oldest location it gets some good stuff. My least favorite is Springfield. The highest end designer they seem to carry is Tory Burch. Although the I would say they are good for sunglasses. When they first opened they had a very good selection of miu miu frames.
> 
> I actually think all the locations minus Springfield have potential for great stuff. I found a Saint Laurent cabas chyc bag at Potomac Mills and I remember a very long time ago someone found a Celine luggage tote at Dulles.



A Celine luggage? That's amazing! Was it W&R and 70% off?


----------



## mvalrie

This CTR was hot or miss for me...I ended up with a Plaid Theory Cafe Coat (Retail $790 or so) for $49, Mackage Coat - Bryan Parka (Retail $790) for $81, Uggs Dulwich $28, DVF Dancing Explosion for $42 and a top of Alexi and Ani Celestial Wheel bracelets at $7.50 each.  I wanted a nice bag for myself but I managed to get most of my Xmas shopping done...so, I can't complain


----------



## ballerinakgurl

mvalrie said:


> This CTR was hot or miss for me...I ended up with a Plaid Theory Cafe Coat (Retail $790 or so) for $49, Mackage Coat - Bryan Parka (Retail $790) for $81, Uggs Dulwich $28, DVF Dancing Explosion for $42 and a top of Alexi and Ani Celestial Wheel bracelets at $7.50 each.  I wanted a nice bag for myself but I managed to get most of my Xmas shopping done...so, I can't complain


Could you PM me the UPC for the Mackage coat? Would be great for my brother!


----------



## bussbuss

Leto said:


> A Celine luggage? That's amazing! Was it W&R and 70% off?


That celine luggage was a million years ago.......the sterling rack is such a bust now.....either the resellers r in thr or nothing good gets there any more.....potomac mills is definitely the best rack in d dmv

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ThisVNchick

bussbuss said:


> That celine luggage was a million years ago.......the sterling rack is such a bust now.....either the resellers r in thr or nothing good gets there any more.....potomac mills is definitely the best rack in d dmv
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


Good to know! I actually also went to the Dulles one as well this weekend and did not find anything good there. 

One of these CTRs, I'll try to get to Potomac Mills as the store opens and see if luck deals me a better hand. The only issue with leaving super early in the morning is the ridiculous traffic on 95S.


----------



## ashlie

bussbuss said:


> That celine luggage was a million years ago.......the sterling rack is such a bust now.....either the resellers r in thr or nothing good gets there any more.....potomac mills is definitely the best rack in d dmv
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app



Tjmaxx used to have Céline's often as well. Usually in odd colors such as a bright orange or yellow


----------



## lvchanelboy

I saw lots of Valentino this morning and one pair of Lowe espadrilles.


----------



## lvchanelboy

Loewe*, hate my autocorrect lol


----------



## ashlie

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3428810
> View attachment 3428809
> View attachment 3428808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw lots of Valentino this morning and one pair of Lowe espadrilles.



Pm'd you


----------



## IStuckACello

Anyone know when they're doing markdowns?


----------



## dollfie1022

lvchanelboy said:


> Loewe*, hate my autocorrect lol


PM'd you!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Also Nordstrom.com has some designer bags popping back up on clearance. Chloe, 3.1 Phillip Lim, some Proenza, one McQueen and one Stella bag.


----------



## peacelovesequin

lvchanelboy said:


> Also Nordstrom.com has some designer bags popping back up on clearance. Chloe, 3.1 Phillip Lim, some Proenza, one McQueen and one Stella bag.



Also designer shoes! 

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/c/sale-designer-shoes?origin=leftnav


----------



## mvalrie

ballerinakgurl said:


> Could you PM me the UPC for the Mackage coat? Would be great for my brother!


Sure, i'll send later today


----------



## leisurekitty

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3424851
> 
> View attachment 3424852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424853
> 
> I believe Prada flats were $229? And size 36. Thought I took a pic.
> 
> I did not buy either of these, PM for location!





intrigue said:


> View attachment 3424851
> 
> View attachment 3424852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424853
> 
> I believe Prada flats were $229? And size 36. Thought I took a pic.
> 
> I did not buy either of these, PM for location!


Can you PM ME WITH THE LOCATION OF THE Gucci loafers. Thanks!!


----------



## Luv n bags

I was just at Nordys. Everything I bought was red tagged.  I was told the sale is over and no additional discounts were given to me.  Was the sale only for the weekend?


----------



## Luv n bags

Also, found a lot of Kendra Scott jewelry.  Still full price at the mainline store.


----------



## ylime

tigertrixie said:


> I was just at Nordys. Everything I bought was red tagged.  I was told the sale is over and no additional discounts were given to me.  Was the sale only for the weekend?



It was 7/28-7/31. The next one will be in September, so just make sure you make your purchases within that window to be eligible for the additional discount.


----------



## meowmix318

tigertrixie said:


> I was just at Nordys. Everything I bought was red tagged.  I was told the sale is over and no additional discounts were given to me.  Was the sale only for the weekend?



The clear the rack sale was only Thur-Sun. The next one is Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Luv n bags

Thanks for the replies.  I think my credit card is stretched to the limits now...no more shopping!
Although I did order this online.  I like the clean lines, the color and the brand.  I especially like the rose gold hardware!
Hoping this will fit so I can return some of the other 100 things I purchased from Nordys.  I kid, but I think it is pretty close to that number!


----------



## Luv n bags

Forgot the pic


----------



## leisurekitty

I just found these Valentinos. I'm on the fence. Thoughts?


----------



## Shopmore

leisurekitty said:


> View attachment 3429100
> View attachment 3429101
> View attachment 3429102
> 
> 
> I just found these Valentinos. I'm on the fence. Thoughts?


They're cute, but don't buy them if you don't love them.  Or buy them and think about it, and return if you change your mind.  Sorry, I'm no help.


----------



## Luv n bags

Shopmore said:


> They're cute, but don't buy them if you don't love them.  Or buy them and think about it, and return if you change your mind.  Sorry, I'm no help.



I agree.  Buy first, think later.  They can always be returned.


----------



## valval92

I think they are nice and classic I would say go for it [emoji2]


----------



## leisurekitty

Saint Laurent rain boots. I passed on them but PM me if interested.


----------



## IStuckACello

tigertrixie said:


> Forgot the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429070



Oh yeah I saw that in the store, loved the hardware


----------



## Cherrasaki

Lauren0404 said:


> OMG! You are so lucky! Congrats!



Thank you! I guess obsessing over that particular bag resulted in some good fortune after all. Lol


----------



## lvchanelboy

Does anyone like the multicolored Valentino Camo Rockstud clutch? PM me I know a store that just got one.


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

leisurekitty said:


> View attachment 3429112
> View attachment 3429113
> 
> Saint Laurent rain boots. I passed on them but PM me if interested.


Pm'd you.


----------



## natalia0128

leisurekitty said:


> View attachment 3429112
> View attachment 3429113
> 
> Saint Laurent rain boots. I passed on them but PM me if interested.


Does NM still have it for 208$


----------



## natalia0128

Here at NM... picture did not show up


----------



## natalia0128

Not much size left, 
Someone told me it run super small.. you need to go up 2 sizes. I normally wear size 8 all  boots, this one I need to go up to 10. I hope it helps


----------



## bagnutt

leisurekitty said:


> View attachment 3429100
> View attachment 3429101
> View attachment 3429102
> 
> 
> I just found these Valentinos. I'm on the fence. Thoughts?



I think black lace pumps are classic and will never go out of style. Personally, I love the pair you found and would purchase in a heartbeat! [emoji7]


----------



## LuxeDeb

natalia0128 said:


> Here at NM... picture did not show up



Those adorable Saint Laurent rain boots.....
For anyone trying to do a charge send, they run SUPER small. I almost bought them during NM Last Call when they were $208 + an extra 20% off. I had to go up 2 full sizes & even then it was still a struggle to get them on & off. It's not the foot part of calf part; the ankle portion seems too small to easily get your foot in. They're soo cute though.


----------



## susy246

Found these beautiful Ivanka ***** leopard pumps for  P E N N Y!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Luv n bags

Found all these goodies at my local rack.  Some of these are still full price at the mainline stores.


----------



## pcil

tigertrixie said:


> Found all these goodies at my local rack.  Some of these are still full price at the mainline stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429431



Do you mind sharing the UPC for the purple earrings? Thanks!


----------



## sparksfly

Found these one teaspoon jeans for $35. I can't decide if they're worth it. 

I just found them on NR.com for $59


----------



## Luv n bags

pcil said:


> Do you mind sharing the UPC for the purple earrings? Thanks!


----------



## mpepe32

Found this beige small Ferragamo abbey and a longchamp wallet at my local rack. The bag can be worn as a shoulder or crossbody.


----------



## nova_girl

Leto said:


> A Celine luggage? That's amazing! Was it W&R and 70% off?


I was the one who found the Celine mini luggage [emoji3]. It was before they did the W&R but I remember it was $825.60.


----------



## ClassicFab

leisurekitty said:


> View attachment 3429100
> View attachment 3429101
> View attachment 3429102
> 
> 
> I just found these Valentinos. I'm on the fence. Thoughts?



Super cute; I say buy them! You can always think it over and return if they don't work for you


----------



## ballerinakgurl

mpepe32 said:


> Found this beige small Ferragamo abbey and a longchamp wallet at my local rack. The bag can be worn as a shoulder or crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429691


Love the Ferragamo. What a nice colour!


----------



## Leto

nova_girl said:


> I was the one who found the Celine mini luggage [emoji3]. It was before they did the W&R but I remember it was $825.60.



Lucky you! Awesome price [emoji4]


----------



## bussbuss

nova_girl said:


> I was the one who found the Celine mini luggage [emoji3]. It was before they did the W&R but I remember it was $825.60.


Do you still go to the dulles rack? Have u had any luck with bags recently because it seems like nothing good ever shows up there anymore

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cthai

mpepe32 said:


> Found this beige small Ferragamo abbey and a longchamp wallet at my local rack. The bag can be worn as a shoulder or crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429691



Love the ferragamo bag.  Great color and easy to wear. I wish I see bags deals at my rack lol it's normally shoes.  Not complaining cus I have some nice shoes thank you to the rack. [emoji23]


----------



## aga5

Saw these two bags ant Schaumburg location 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Loeffler Randall and Longchamp


----------



## Cthai

Hi!  If anyone see this coat at the rack please let me know!  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Size 4 or 6 any color is fine - I been looking for this coat for over a year now and not having any luck....  At th point where I'm about to go it wasn't meant to be


----------



## mpepe32

Cthai said:


> Love the ferragamo bag.  Great color and easy to wear. I wish I see bags deals at my rack lol it's normally shoes.  Not complaining cus I have some nice shoes thank you to the rack. [emoji23]


Thanks ballerinakgurl and cthai  

 I unfortunately have never seen any good shoes   I live in Canada and this is the closest and only rack I can go to. Its located in Amherst, NY.  It is over an hour away so I don't see a fraction of what they probably get.  I've been lucky to score a Burberry banner bag as well a few months ago.


----------



## leisurekitty

bussbuss said:


> Do you still go to the dulles rack? Have u had any luck with bags recently because it seems like nothing good ever shows up there anymore
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app



I live in the area too but I only have luck finding designer goods in Tyson's, Potomac and LStreet. I do find cheap DVF at Dulles though.


----------



## vornado

Saw some Burberry coats today,left to right size 4($700),10($700),12($680),6($800),12($680), pm for location


----------



## Cthai

vornado said:


> Saw some Burberry coats today,left to right size 4($700),10($700),12($680),6($800),12($680), pm for location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429994



PM you


----------



## peacelovesequin

aga5 said:


> Saw these two bags ant Schaumburg location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loeffler Randall and Longchamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429949



PM'ed you!


----------



## Leto

leisurekitty said:


> I live in the area too but I only have luck finding designer goods in Tyson's, Potomac and LStreet. I do find cheap DVF at Dulles though.



Wow, with all these ladies living in the same area, we should have a DMV meetup! That would be aiming fun!


----------



## dollfie1022

Cthai said:


> Hi!  If anyone see this coat at the rack please let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429970
> 
> 
> Size 4 or 6 any color is fine - I been looking for this coat for over a year now and not having any luck....  At th point where I'm about to go it wasn't meant to be


I think I saw a white one in my rack. Size 6 I believe.


----------



## dollfie1022

vornado said:


> Saw some Burberry coats today,left to right size 4($700),10($700),12($680),6($800),12($680), pm for location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429994


is any of then the classic trench? I see a lot of wool jackets in rack, but all I want is a classic trench


----------



## lvchanelboy

I gave out info to a few people so it has prob sold. No more PM's please 





lvchanelboy said:


> Does anyone like the multicolored Valentino Camo Rockstud clutch? PM me I know a store that just got one.


----------



## lvchanelboy

My rack find of the day, W&R Valentino Rockstud Clutch for $509.97 from $1695


----------



## mugenprincess

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3430299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rack find of the day, W&R Valentino Rockstud Clutch for $509.97 from $1695


nice!!!


----------



## ashlie

Cthai said:


> Hi!  If anyone see this coat at the rack please let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429970
> 
> 
> Size 4 or 6 any color is fine - I been looking for this coat for over a year now and not having any luck....  At th point where I'm about to go it wasn't meant to be



Outlet in Woodbury should be getting this coat in. I would call the end of this month and keep checking. They usually get it in every fall but in limited quantity.


----------



## ashlie

dollfie1022 said:


> is any of then the classic trench? I see a lot of wool jackets in rack, but all I want is a classic trench



Please share if you find a heritage trench at the rack!!! [emoji882][emoji882][emoji1374][emoji1374] I love mine but I agree, I would not spend 2k on it haha


----------



## mendiola30

Quickly stopped by my NR and purchased a cute pair of Ugg fuschia shoes for $.01 (tagged at $63.20 clearance).


----------



## peacelovesequin

mendiola30 said:


> Quickly stopped by my NR and purchased a cute pair of Ugg fuschia shoes for $.01 (tagged at $63.20 clearance).



Congrats on the unicorn!


----------



## bagnutt

This Rack seems to have received more FLS shoe transfers. Didn't see these during clear the rack.

Spotted all these, didn't buy.


----------



## bagnutt

Marni


----------



## bagnutt

Gucci sneakers with box


----------



## bagnutt

For peacelovesequin


----------



## bagnutt

Givenchy sneakers



View attachment 3430484


----------



## bagnutt

Lanvin


----------



## bagnutt

Lots of Prada


----------



## bagnutt

Jimmy Choo with box


----------



## bagnutt

Alaia


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent with box


----------



## bagnutt

Givenchy with box


----------



## bagnutt

Robert Clegerie with box


----------



## bagnutt

Prada


----------



## bagnutt

Celine


----------



## bagnutt

I was hoping these Burberry booties would ring up a penny - they had so many red stickers, but no! [emoji22]


----------



## bagnutt

Jimmy Choo boots with box


----------



## Cthai

ashlie said:


> Outlet in Woodbury should be getting this coat in. I would call the end of this month and keep checking. They usually get it in every fall but in limited quantity.


great! thank you - I will put it in my calendar to call them end of this month.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

bagnutt said:


> Jimmy Choo boots with box
> 
> View attachment 3430510
> 
> View attachment 3430511


Hi bagnutt,
Which rack are all these at?


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> This Rack seems to have received more FLS shoe transfers. Didn't see these during clear the rack.
> 
> Spotted all these, didn't buy.



So many amazing finds bagnutt! Thanks for sharing! [emoji7]


----------



## aga5

.


----------



## Itsupgrayedd

I found these last night but forgot to share when I got home. I didn't buy them.


----------



## Itsupgrayedd




----------



## BlackApple

Found a pair of DVF gold leather heels for $10.00. Original price was $298.00. The sales associate was being a bit weird as if she didn't want to sell them to me for that price.


----------



## leisurekitty

A few designer finds. PM me for info.


----------



## leisurekitty




----------



## leisurekitty

A few more finds


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Wow so many designer shoes and penny items popping up! Congrats guys!


----------



## lms910

Proenza and YSL. Both $660ish. PM me for details!


----------



## kramer125

Givenchy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lms910

My new Stella that was $245!!!!!!!


----------



## lms910

I also had $20 note so it was $225


----------



## ballerinakgurl

lms910 said:


> My new Stella that was $245!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431425


Great buy!


----------



## lms910

When I was checking out, the SA told me there are people who call every Wed-Sun asking for designer bags. Thats cheating (and probably resellers)!! Part of the fun is just finding them!!


----------



## lizroz

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3431396
> 
> View attachment 3431400
> 
> 
> Proenza and YSL. Both $660ish. PM me for details!


Hi, im pretty new here and not sure how to pm. im interested in the ysl. can you pm me which location has it. thanks


----------



## lms910

lizroz said:


> Hi, im pretty new here and not sure how to pm. im interested in the ysl. can you pm me which location has it. thanks



Done!


----------



## Luv n bags

Some fashion jewelry I picked up today.  Prices are so inexpensive compared to the main store!


----------



## wis3ly

Great finds everyone! Still on the hunt for rockstuds just like everyone else lol


----------



## valval92

Valentino rockstuds in color white pm for location tell me your size because I won't say the sizes because of resellers


----------



## lvchanelboy

valval92 said:


> Valentino rockstuds in color white pm for location tell me your size because I won't say the sizes because of resellers


PM'd you!


----------



## gquinn

valval92 said:


> Valentino rockstuds in color white pm for location tell me your size because I won't say the sizes because of resellers



PM'd you also

Again, I love this lotto idea!


----------



## bankygirl

valval92 said:


> Valentino rockstuds in color white pm for location tell me your size because I won't say the sizes because of resellers


Pm'd you too! I love the shoe lotto!


----------



## peacelovesequin

valval92 said:


> Valentino rockstuds in color white pm for location tell me your size because I won't say the sizes because of resellers



PM'ed you!


----------



## Kelly7adria

valval92 said:


> Valentino rockstuds in color white pm for location tell me your size because I won't say the sizes because of resellers


PM'ed you


----------



## wis3ly

valval92 said:


> Valentino rockstuds in color white pm for location tell me your size because I won't say the sizes because of resellers


PM'ed ya! Btw does anyone know how the sizing runs for Rockstuds?


----------



## valval92

Please no more PM


----------



## remy12

Got this email from Nordstrom Rack with a designer section added. Anybody else see this?
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shops...d=1090795&mid=3659&aid=35314&cid=Rack_F_Final


----------



## carolly88

Beautiful Jimmy choos size 35 with box and not resoled. PM for location!


----------



## valval92

jimmy choo silver bag W&R pm for location


----------



## peacelovesequin

remy12 said:


> Got this email from Nordstrom Rack with a designer section added. Anybody else see this?
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shops...d=1090795&mid=3659&aid=35314&cid=Rack_F_Final



This is awesome, finally everything (designer) in one place!


----------



## ylime

wis3ly said:


> PM'ed ya! Btw does anyone know how the sizing runs for Rockstuds?



I got it 1/2 size up from my European sizing due to the narrow toebox.


----------



## Luv n bags

First Louboutins I ever found at NR!


----------



## lvchanelboy

tigertrixie said:


> First Louboutins I ever found at NR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432302
> View attachment 3432303
> View attachment 3432304


Those loubs are gorgeous!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted, Burberry crossbody. Pretty sure it's from the men's line. New red tagged for $499.97 orig $1295. PM for location.


----------



## peacelovesequin

tigertrixie said:


> First Louboutins I ever found at NR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432302
> View attachment 3432303
> View attachment 3432304



Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees! I love the style and the color!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Also saw these Tod's new red tag $149 from $445. PM your size for location!


----------



## nova_girl

Leto said:


> Lucky you! Awesome price [emoji4]



Thank you! That's been one of my best buys.



bussbuss said:


> Do you still go to the dulles rack? Have u had any luck with bags recently because it seems like nothing good ever shows up there anymore
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app



Yes, I still go there, especially now that I moved and live closer to it. The bag selection has definitely been lacking.


----------



## mharri20

tigertrixie said:


> First Louboutins I ever found at NR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432302
> View attachment 3432303
> View attachment 3432304



Omg these are amazing!!! Color looks great on you


----------



## Michelle1x

Is Versace a sought after designer brand again?  I have seen a few Versace handbags at Rack and never posted them.


tigertrixie said:


> First Louboutins I ever found at NR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432302
> View attachment 3432303
> View attachment 3432304



Yeah those a beautful AND wearable!  Some loubs are not
Great find


----------



## joanah

tigertrixie said:


> First Louboutins I ever found at NR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432302
> View attachment 3432303
> View attachment 3432304


Love!!!


----------



## joanah

valval92 said:


> Valentino rockstuds in color white pm for location tell me your size because I won't say the sizes because of resellers


How did I miss this


----------



## Luv n bags

lvchanelboy said:


> Those loubs are gorgeous!





peacelovesequin said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees! I love the style and the color!





mharri20 said:


> Omg these are amazing!!! Color looks great on you





Michelle1x said:


> Is Versace a sought after designer brand again?  I have seen a few Versace handbags at Rack and never posted them.
> 
> 
> Yeah those a beautful AND wearable!  Some loubs are not
> Great find





joanah said:


> Love!!!



Thanks everyone! When I tried them on in the store, everyone around me was saying how beautiful and unique these are.
I normally wear a 35, and these are half a size larger.  I don't know if I will be able to walk in these!


----------



## ashlie

So irritating. Much of these finds have been showing up on the resellers Instagram pages. I didn't catch on until all the shoes posted showed up with the corresponding sizes!


----------



## lms910

ashlie said:


> So irritating. Much of these finds have been showing up on the resellers Instagram pages. I didn't catch on until all the shoes posted showed up with the corresponding sizes!


So tof has been infiltrated by resellers??


----------



## ashlie

I think resellers have always been on here. That's why the lotto thing that the girls have been doing is kind of good.


----------



## ashlie

ashlie said:


> I think resellers have always been on here. That's why the lotto thing that the girls have been doing is kind of good.





lms910 said:


> So tof has been infiltrated by resellers??



Sorry forgot to quote you


----------



## bagnutt

tigertrixie said:


> First Louboutins I ever found at NR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432302
> View attachment 3432303
> View attachment 3432304



Did you buy these?


----------



## Michelle1x

lms910 said:


> So tof has been infiltrated by resellers??



TOTALLY.  I remember posting about a few Burberry bags and I got about 40 PMs from people who *never* post here.  Thats is why we ask to PM for location, because before, people would just post "spotted this Bal at location X", and it would be gone- immediately.

My problem is I do sell stuff on ebay, although I am not a formal reseller.  I sell stuff when I get tired of it or my family (who are overseas) don't want it.  If it weren't for ebay, I would buy much less at Rack and elsewhere.  But the people who try to make a living at it, amaze me.


----------



## Michelle1x

If anybody is looking for a Bal biker jacket or leather pants, or St Laurent various- AMUZE is having a blowout sale, additional 35% off with code RTW35.  A bal biker jacket is $500 (not the best design) - size 40 and the leather pants size 40 are $325.  Then some St Laurent.  Pretty good deals.


----------



## valval92

You guys should look at lookatyou on eBay oh god I think she works with SA because she gets all her shoes in almost every single size, call me reseller stalker LOL


----------



## ashlie

Michelle1x said:


> TOTALLY.  I remember posting about a few Burberry bags and I got about 40 PMs from people who *never* post here.  Thats is why we ask to PM for location, because before, people would just post "spotted this Bal at location X", and it would be gone- immediately.
> 
> My problem is I do sell stuff on ebay, although I am not a formal reseller.  I sell stuff when I get tired of it or my family (who are overseas) don't want it.  If it weren't for ebay, I would buy much less at Rack and elsewhere.  But the people who try to make a living at it, amaze me.



This is different. I'm sure your active on the forum and you obviously don't abuse the kindness of the women on here who actively try to help others find something that they want at a great price! It's just not fair that some people hog everything


----------



## ashlie

valval92 said:


> You guys should look at lookatyou on eBay oh god I think she works with SA because she gets all her shoes in almost every single size, call me reseller stalker LOL



Lol on my way to stalkville...

Wait nothing in coming up on her "items for sale" and it says she has 0 feedback [emoji85]


----------



## valval92

I will PM you LOL


----------



## tinycaleb

I just got home from work, but today when I was at the Rack during my lunch I spotted a few Rag & Bone bags (the Aston satchels in red suede and black & a few different crossbones -- all around $400-$500), along with a Marc Jacobs bag that retailed for $1500+. PM me for details (hope that they're still there!)

PS. I didn't get pictures, sorry!


----------



## joanah

Has anyone ever found any men's or women's moncler jackets? Whenever my rack gets them in they never make it to the floor because the employees buy them!!


----------



## Luv n bags

bagnutt said:


> Did you buy these?



I did.  But, if I can't make them work, I will return them.  I will let you guys know.  No resellers! Only people who will enjoy them!!


----------



## deltalady

The resellers is why I stopped being active in this thread. I found that no matter how often and early I got to my Rack, the good stuff was always gone. 

I do have joy in knowing that I found the Chanel espadrilles in 2014 at my Rack before a reseller could get their hands on them and sell them for some outrageous price.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Not a NR find, but Last Call has these: Valentino PVC-Trim Lace Bow 100mm Pump for $350.00


----------



## ilovemykiddos

wis3ly said:


> Great finds everyone! Still on the hunt for rockstuds just like everyone else lol


Join the club! I think it's exciting that the ladies are now doing this lottery thing. I HATE resellers!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

tigertrixie said:


> First Louboutins I ever found at NR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432302
> View attachment 3432303
> View attachment 3432304


They look beautiful on you! Congratulations


----------



## peacelovesequin

I've been making a list of TPF'ers who messaged me their sizes!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

peacelovesequin said:


> I've been making a list of TPF'ers who messaged me their sizes!


That is so sweet of you to go out of your way to help us! I wish I could return the favor but my current local rack has no high end designers! Jessica Simpson is about as high end as I have seen here unfortunately and Michael kors for bags. It's kind of depressing


----------



## peacelovesequin

ilovemykiddos said:


> That is so sweet of you to go out of your way to help us! I wish I could return the favor but my current local rack has no high end designers! Jessica Simpson is about as high end as I have seen here unfortunately and Michael kors for bags. It's kind of depressing



We all love a good deal. We should help each other. Plus, most of the good stuff is never in my size!


----------



## ashlie

peacelovesequin said:


> I've been making a list of TPF'ers who messaged me their sizes!



Aww!! That's so sweet!! I wish I could find like 20 pair of rockstuds and then share them with you guys [emoji24] 
I also wish I could post finds but my rack sucks. So annoying. It's supposed to be a designer rack but they only have Kate spade or coach. I haven't seen any good designers.


----------



## mpepe32

I have to say that I really enjoy this thread   I live in Canada so I can't make it to a rack in the states all the time (and for some reason the last couple of times I have tried to do a charge send it wouldn't work with a Canadian credit card) but its still exciting for me to see all these goodies that pop up.  The members here are amazing and collecting bags and shoes such a fun but expensive hobby for me


----------



## joanah

deltalady said:


> The resellers is why I stopped being active in this thread. I found that no matter how often and early I got to my Rack, the good stuff was always gone.
> 
> I do have joy in knowing that I found the Chanel espadrilles in 2014 at my Rack before a reseller could get their hands on them and sell them for some outrageous price.


Wow that's an amazing find! I've always wanted a pair, hopefully I can be as lucky as you one day!


----------



## bankygirl

peacelovesequin said:


> I've been making a list of TPF'ers who messaged me their sizes!


You are so sweet for doing this. I always look in the 10-11-12 section now when I go because of you lol. Hoping there is a pair of size 42 rocksruds making its way to you peacelovesequin!


----------



## ilovejae

peacelovesequin said:


> Not a NR find, but Last Call has these: Valentino PVC-Trim Lace Bow 100mm Pump for $350.00



wow this is beautiful. I've been looking for Valentino lace pump for a long time but no luck


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> I've been making a list of TPF'ers who messaged me their sizes!


Awesome! Just messaged you.


----------



## peacelovesequin

bankygirl said:


> You are so sweet for doing this. I always look in the 10-11-12 section now when I go because of you lol. Hoping there is a pair of size 42 rocksruds making its way to you peacelovesequin!



Aw thanks! (fingers crossed) 



ilovejae said:


> wow this is beautiful. I've been looking for Valentino lace pump for a long time but no luck



I hope these are your size then! 
If not, also spotted these (non NR finds):
Givenchy Ranelle Lace & Leather Screw-Heel Pump: $345.00
Valentino Lace Bow Peep-Toe Platform Pump: $591.00 
VALENTINO GARAVANI Pump: $450.00
VALENTINO GARAVANI Pump: $259.00


----------



## ilovejae

That's so sweet of u. Unfortunately I have tiny feet which is size 5. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## ilovejae

peacelovesequin said:


> Aw thanks! (fingers crossed)
> 
> 
> 
> I hope these are your size then!
> If not, also spotted these (non NR finds):
> Givenchy Ranelle Lace & Leather Screw-Heel Pump: $345.00
> Valentino Lace Bow Peep-Toe Platform Pump: $591.00
> VALENTINO GARAVANI Pump: $450.00
> VALENTINO GARAVANI Pump: $259.00


That's so sweet of u. Unfortunately I have tiny feet which is size 5. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## ballerinakgurl

mpepe32 said:


> I have to say that I really enjoy this thread   I live in Canada so I can't make it to a rack in the states all the time (and for some reason the last couple of times I have tried to do a charge send it wouldn't work with a Canadian credit card) but its still exciting for me to see all these goodies that pop up.  The members here are amazing and collecting bags and shoes such a fun but expensive hobby for me


I live in Canada and have done a couple charge and sends successfully now, thanks to some great shoe finds from the tpf. I used my Nordstrom card and had them shipped to my aunts house in the US.


----------



## valval92

jimmy choo boots size 10 $127 Pm for location


----------



## ilovejae

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3432915
> View attachment 3432916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimmy choo boots size 10 $127 Pm for location



Awesome find!


----------



## mpepe32

ballerinakgurl said:


> I live in Canada and have done a couple charge and sends successfully now, thanks to some great shoe finds from the tpf. I used my Nordstrom card and had them shipped to my aunts house in the US.


thanks for the tip.  I think I'm going to get a Nordstrom card


----------



## valval92

YSL W&R size 11 $249 pm for location


----------



## bella601

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3404104
> View attachment 3404105
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Awesome deal


----------



## bella601

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3432981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL W&R size 11 $249 pm for location



Whoa! Great deal


----------



## bella601

tigertrixie said:


> First Louboutins I ever found at NR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432302
> View attachment 3432303
> View attachment 3432304



Very pretty!


----------



## valval92

LADIES I GOT JOIE HEELS FOR ONE PENNY


----------



## lms910

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3432991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LADIES I GOT JOIE HEELS FOR ONE PENNY



Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## lucky520

peacelovesequin said:


> I've been making a list of TPF'ers who messaged me their sizes!



So professional! Great idea[emoji6]


----------



## ballerinakgurl

mpepe32 said:


> thanks for the tip.  I think I'm going to get a Nordstrom card


It's definitely worth it for the Nordy notes. Plus they just announced two new Rack stores, one in Toronto and one in Edmonton to open, depending where you are located.


----------



## joanah

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3432991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LADIES I GOT JOIE HEELS FOR ONE PENNY


Love love love!!!!!


----------



## ncch

does anyone know how much the philosophy bubble bath / shampoos are at nordstrom rack?  they seem to always have them.  thanks!


----------



## lilac28

Congrats mpepe32 on the great finds! Even with the CAD being so low, you still did very well. How is this Rack location in general- do they have a good selection of designer clothes and shoes like Stuart Weitzman or MBMJ? I know it'd be a lot like going to a Winners on a good or bad selection day, but wanted to know if it's worth the 2h drive.


----------



## vt2159

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3432991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LADIES I GOT JOIE HEELS FOR ONE PENNY



Love!  Gorgeous style and what a steal!!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

tigertrixie said:


> First Louboutins I ever found at NR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432302
> View attachment 3432303
> View attachment 3432304



I love these [emoji7] congrats!!


----------



## smiley13tree

Both colors in several sizes. PM for location. $199 Ferragamo loafers.


----------



## madisontaylor

First Louboutin sighting at the rack. Had to leave them behind because I could never walk in them! Pm for location


----------



## hellokimmiee

madisontaylor said:


> First Louboutin sighting at the rack. Had to leave them behind because I could never walk in them! Pm for location
> 
> View attachment 3433134
> View attachment 3433136



PM'd you


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

madisontaylor said:


> First Louboutin sighting at the rack. Had to leave them behind because I could never walk in them! Pm for location
> 
> View attachment 3433134
> View attachment 3433136



Cute!! Too bad not my size.


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> Congrats mpepe32 on the great finds! Even with the CAD being so low, you still did very well. How is this Rack location in general- do they have a good selection of designer clothes and shoes like Stuart Weitzman or MBMJ? I know it'd be a lot like going to a Winners on a good or bad selection day, but wanted to know if it's worth the 2h drive.


thanks  next time i go, i will spend more time looking in the clothes.  i usually spend all my time in shoes and bags   i did see a display of joe's jeans and have found vince clothing, a pair of shoes and even a vince bag.  what size do you wear?  im a popular size 7-7.5 so ive never seen sw or mbmj  but that doesnt mean its not there.  i just cant go all the time and dont look in all the sizes.  i would definitely make the trip.  im sure you could score something good.  ive even seen burberry and michele watches there.  its nice to see other brands i dont typically see at winners or even the tjmaxx in that area!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Pm your size for location, Valentino rockstud flats, miu miu high tops, and Jimmy Choo heels.


----------



## gquinn

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3433182
> View attachment 3433181
> View attachment 3433179
> View attachment 3433178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pm your size for location, Valentino rockstud flats, miu miu high tops, and Jimmy Choo heels.


Pm'd you.... Crossing my fingers


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today


----------



## valval92

PMd you.. crossing my fingers and toes lol


----------



## gquinn

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3433182
> View attachment 3433181
> View attachment 3433179
> View attachment 3433178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pm your size for location, Valentino rockstud flats, miu miu high tops, and Jimmy Choo heels.



The Valentino flats have sold but not to me


----------



## lvchanelboy

They might have, I dove to grab them before someone just to get the picture , but she was long gone when I put them back so I don't know if they're still available.


----------



## amrx87

sparksfly said:


> Found these one teaspoon jeans for $35. I can't decide if they're worth it.
> 
> I just found them on NR.com for $59
> 
> View attachment 3429507



Sooo cute!


----------



## amrx87

lms910 said:


> My new Stella that was $245!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431425



AWESOME FIND!!!! Where were u shopping?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted today: 

Jimmy Choo. Size 37. Price: $269




Burberry Pink Trench. Size: 10. Price: 599.97 (Red-tagged)


----------



## joanah

lvchanelboy said:


> They might have, I dove to grab them before someone just to get the picture , but she was long gone when I put them back so I don't know if they're still available.


 So gorgeous!


----------



## Michelle1x

A few notable finds today, PM me for location[


----------



## Michelle1x

continued finds today


----------



## lvchanelboy

Valentino and Miu Miu have sold!


lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3433182
> View attachment 3433181
> View attachment 3433179
> View attachment 3433178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pm your size for location, Valentino rockstud flats, miu miu high tops, and Jimmy Choo heels.


----------



## bella601

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3432991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LADIES I GOT JOIE HEELS FOR ONE PENNY



Wow what a deal


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michelle1x said:


> continued finds today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433342
> View attachment 3433343
> View attachment 3433344
> View attachment 3433345
> View attachment 3433346
> View attachment 3433347
> View attachment 3433348



I love the pink Fendi's! OMG! [emoji7]


----------



## Michelle1x

peacelovesequin said:


> I love the pink Fendi's! OMG! [emoji7]



There were a  lot of great designer shoes today- but I'm trying to be careful with the prices.  Rack isn't as cheap as it used to be.  You can get shoes for the same price in the Nordstrom final designer clearance, and then they have the box and dust bags.  Its hit or miss everywhere at 60-70% off, but not everything you buy at Rack is a bargain anymore.


----------



## elle woods

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3433182
> View attachment 3433181
> View attachment 3433179
> View attachment 3433178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pm your size for location, Valentino rockstud flats, miu miu high tops, and Jimmy Choo heels.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] pm'd you


----------



## pinky7129

Found a Burberry newmont coat for 499!


----------



## applecidered

Michelle1x said:


> There were a  lot of great designer shoes today- but I'm trying to be careful with the prices.  Rack isn't as cheap as it used to be.  You can get shoes for the same price in the Nordstrom final designer clearance, and then they have the box and dust bags.  Its hit or miss everywhere at 60-70% off, but not everything you buy at Rack is a bargain anymore.



I kind of feel the same way sometimes too. The merch at NR can be so abused and beat up that I would have to do some level of treating or something to get it back into reasonable shape.


----------



## mharri20

joanah said:


> Has anyone ever found any men's or women's moncler jackets? Whenever my rack gets them in they never make it to the floor because the employees buy them!!



I was at the southlake (TX) location last weekend and there was a green puffy moncler women's jacket. Size S or M and around $500. Second time I've seen one at the rack (first was when I found mine a few years back for $60).


----------



## catiscrafty

Stopped in to see if I could find anything that qualified for the TX sales tax holiday weekend, but I struck out. I DID, however, snag a pair of Tory Burch Elyse booties for 70% off ($127.50 from $425)! They're a bit scuffed on the bottoms, but I'm alright with it.


----------



## Luv n bags

Found a pair of Prada sandals.  Very cute and comfy!
	

		
			
		

		
	






And a pair of Joe's Jeans
	

		
			
		

		
	





The last two pairs of shoes I found at The Rack has swiggly lines.  Very interesting!


----------



## vornado

Michelle1x said:


> continued finds today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433342
> View attachment 3433343
> View attachment 3433344
> View attachment 3433345
> View attachment 3433346
> View attachment 3433347
> View attachment 3433348



The pink fendi s are so cute!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michelle1x said:


> There were a  lot of great designer shoes today- but I'm trying to be careful with the prices.  Rack isn't as cheap as it used to be.  You can get shoes for the same price in the Nordstrom final designer clearance, and then they have the box and dust bags.  Its hit or miss everywhere at 60-70% off, but not everything you buy at Rack is a bargain anymore.



I noticed that also. Especially with the FL transfers. Saks, NM, BG had some good sales recently (nearly 75-80% off).

At least the W&R prices haven't increased dramatically!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

peacelovesequin said:


> I noticed that also. Especially with the FL transfers. Saks, NM, BG had some good sales recently (nearly 75-80% off).
> 
> At least the W&R prices haven't increased dramatically!





tigertrixie said:


> Found a pair of Prada sandals.  Very cute and comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433393
> View attachment 3433394
> View attachment 3433395
> View attachment 3433396
> 
> And a pair of Joe's Jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433397
> View attachment 3433398
> 
> 
> The last two pairs of shoes I found at The Rack has swiggly lines.  Very interesting!


you look very nice!


----------



## Luv n bags

ilovemykiddos said:


> you look very nice!



Thank you! The last two designer shoes I purchased were not W&R.  In fact, the Pradas had the box and dustbag...all for the low price of $249!


----------



## Luv n bags

Here is the upc code


----------



## Cthai

tigertrixie said:


> Here is the upc code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433643



I love the blue color!  And we wear the same size!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Cthai said:


> I love the blue color!  And we wear the same size!


Everything looks pretty on small feet!


----------



## Michelle1x

peacelovesequin said:


> I noticed that also. Especially with the FL transfers. Saks, NM, BG had some good sales recently (nearly 75-80% off).
> 
> At least the W&R prices haven't increased dramatically!



The W&R are about the same but they are all white tag so not eligible for CTR.  Of course the really good ones get scooped up right away so never made it to CTR but some did.

The problem with Rack now, is- it is infiltrated with resellers.  Resellers don't really hit the full line sales as much.  An 80% off sale at Neimans is better than Rack and you will find more.
But anyway, right now there are lots of good shoes at Rack, at decent (not great) prices.  If any of those are still there on Fri 2nd (Labor day CTR)- then they'd be a good deal.


----------



## Luv n bags

ilovemykiddos said:


> Everything looks pretty on small feet!



Lol!


----------



## msohm

Jimmy choo tagged size 34 but it's 34.5 (runs large imo 35-35.5 probably). $180 with some white marks and light scuffs.


----------



## msohm

Gucci wedge size 35 $200.


----------



## msohm

Prada w&r boot size 34.5 tagged 34. $230.


----------



## msohm

Gucci size 34.5 tagged 34 $230 w&r.


----------



## msohm

Longchamp wedge size 37 $180.


----------



## Luv n bags

ihalhaiha said:


> View attachment 3433819
> 
> 
> Jimmy choo tagged size 34 but it's 34.5 (runs large imo 35-35.5 probably). $180 with some white marks and light scuffs.



Love the small sizes.  Yes, Jimmy Choo's do run  big.


----------



## IStuckACello

Hmm all my Jimmy Choos ran small for me-I have to go up half size consistently.


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted, PM size for location. Black Jimmy Choo, Silver Jimmy Choo, Black jeweled Gisueppe Zanotti, Tods, Lanvin flat. All W&R except the Tods


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Don't forget to use your $10 Rewards today. I didn't make it in store so just used it online.


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> thanks  next time i go, i will spend more time looking in the clothes.  i usually spend all my time in shoes and bags   i did see a display of joe's jeans and have found vince clothing, a pair of shoes and even a vince bag.  what size do you wear?  im a popular size 7-7.5 so ive never seen sw or mbmj  but that doesnt mean its not there.  i just cant go all the time and dont look in all the sizes.  i would definitely make the trip.  im sure you could score something good.  ive even seen burberry and michele watches there.  its nice to see other brands i dont typically see at winners or even the tjmaxx in that area!



Ok you've inspired me to make the trip in the fall   I will be sure to post if I find anything as good as you did.


----------



## pigrabbit

Found some designer shoes. PM me for location


----------



## pigrabbit

Also find this iridescent mouse flats. I'm still debating to get them or not lol


----------



## kramer125

Great finds!

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## peacelovesequin

pigrabbit said:


> Also find this iridescent mouse flats. I'm still debating to get them or not lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434534



I've never seen them in that color. Too cute!


----------



## pigrabbit

peacelovesequin said:


> I've never seen them in that color. Too cute!



Thanks! They caught my eyes right away. They're actually the first MJ mouse flats I spotted in NR


----------



## a510g

I got these current/elliot maroon leather leggings for an absolute steal yesterday - they are a size too small but for that price I'll make it work!! Saw a lot of current/Elliot stuff with that assorted $29.97 tag - I believe they may be samples - including leather shorts, jeans, shirts, sweaters, etc so may be worth a look!


----------



## gquinn

a510g said:


> I got these current/elliot maroon leather leggings for an absolute steal yesterday - they are a size too small but for that price I'll make it work!! Saw a lot of current/Elliot stuff with that assorted $29.97 tag - I believe they may be samples - including leather shorts, jeans, shirts, sweaters, etc so may be worth a look!
> 
> View attachment 3434754
> View attachment 3434757



Those are awesome! Thanks for posting- I'm going to check my local stores now


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted these Saint Laurent denim heels and Sophia Webster flamingo heels. Both red tag new in box, PM size for location.


----------



## lilac28

pigrabbit said:


> Also find this iridescent mouse flats. I'm still debating to get them or not lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434534


These are too gorgeous, you HAVE to go back to get them. LOL.  And if you do, please let us know if the mouse flats run true to size.


----------



## bagnutt

Alexander McQueen with box


----------



## ilovejae

spotted this McQueen clutch. -about $668. pm for location


----------



## bagnutt

All size 42

Charlotte Olympia
Prada
Jimmy Choo
Manolo
Gucci


----------



## bagnutt

funky Eugenia Kim


----------



## bagnutt

cheap Weitzman


----------



## bagnutt

Gucci with box


----------



## bagnutt

Acne Studios


----------



## bagnutt

Bony Levy
Not sure about pricing (not clearance though)


----------



## bagnutt

Charlotte Olympia 
$445 red tag


----------



## sunnysideup8283

joanah said:


> Has anyone ever found any men's or women's moncler jackets? Whenever my rack gets them in they never make it to the floor because the employees buy them!!



Within the last month I saw someone post about finding a woman's jacket. I wasn't familiar with the brand so I googled it and was shocked by the original price compared to what they paid.


----------



## Luv n bags

Question? I have been buying a lot of stuff at NR lately.  All are red tagged, but I am not receiving anything additional off.  I thought there was a percentage off on red tag or clearance items.  Is this how it is supposed to be? I am unclear when an additional % off starts and stops for red tagged items.  Thanks!


----------



## mainguyen504

Hey there! The additional 25% off red tags usually occurs during the "clear the rack" (CTR) weekends. HTH 



tigertrixie said:


> Question? I have been buying a lot of stuff at NR lately.  All are red tagged, but I am not receiving anything additional off.  I thought there was a percentage off on red tag or clearance items.  Is this how it is supposed to be? I am unclear when an additional % off starts and stops for red tagged items.  Thanks!


----------



## Luv n bags

mainguyen504 said:


> Hey there! The additional 25% off red tags usually occurs during the "clear the rack" (CTR) weekends. HTH



Ohhhh....yes, it does help! Thank you!


----------



## peacelovesequin

tigertrixie said:


> Ohhhh....yes, it does help! Thank you!



I wish it was always 25% off year-round! (Red/blue tags)


----------



## lms910

Today 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Message me for more info.


----------



## lms910

More
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 red tag $249 sz 38
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3435419
View attachment 3435420
View attachment 3435421
View attachment 3435422
View attachment 3435424


----------



## ballerinakgurl

lms910 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435413
> View attachment 3435414
> View attachment 3435416
> 
> 
> Message me for more info.


Chloe's are!  Wish they were my size.


----------



## lms910

ballerinakgurl said:


> Chloe's are!  Wish they were my size.



They had a few sizes of these! I think 5/6 ish.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Does anyone ever see flats? Jimmy choo or louboutin or fendi?


----------



## ylime

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Does anyone ever see flats? Jimmy choo or louboutin or fendi?



I've seen Choo flats at different Rack locations.


----------



## gquinn

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Does anyone ever see flats? Jimmy choo or louboutin or fendi?



I've seen all at the rack before. This time of year is when you will spot them as the designer sales have ended.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Does anyone ever see flats? Jimmy choo or louboutin or fendi?


I bought some basic black Jimmy Choo not too long ago. They were red tag and brand new.


----------



## bagnutt

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Does anyone ever see flats? Jimmy choo or louboutin or fendi?


I've been seeing a lot of Choo flats. I typically only post shoes that have not already been spotted by the other forum members in other Racks. I have noticed that a lot of the Jimmy Choos arrive to the Rack and are white tagged (not clearance tagged). Certain styles are over priced, in my opinion.


----------



## itsmree

lms910 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435413
> View attachment 3435414
> View attachment 3435416
> 
> 
> Message me for more info.


those black mouse flats are everything


----------



## lvchanelboy

Picked up this W&R navy Burberry medium Banner bag today!


----------



## vevina

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3435560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this W&R navy Burberry medium Banner bag today!



Congrates. My friend got one from Nordie two months ago. 60%off.


----------



## Leto

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3435560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this W&R navy Burberry medium Banner bag today!



Amazing find!!! Wish I could find one!


----------



## natalia0128

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3435560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this W&R navy Burberry medium Banner bag today!


Nice find...congrats.  i am dying to get Burberry bag (banner).
 last time I saw the NR employee hid this bag for" her friend" in nude color in this size too. I was not able to touch the bag so I dont know how much it cost....


----------



## mpepe32

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3435560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this W&R navy Burberry medium Banner bag today!


Congrats!  I was able to get a small navy one from the rack a couple of months ago and I was over the moon! I couldn't believe the retail price of it.  Enjoy it!


----------



## bagnutt

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3435560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this W&R navy Burberry medium Banner bag today!


Beautiful bag!


----------



## lvchanelboy

natalia0128 said:


> Nice find...congrats.  i am dying to get Burberry bag (banner).
> last time I saw the NR employee hid this bag for" her friend" in nude color in this size too. I was not able to touch the bag so I dont know how much it cost....


It was $469 and it did have a few marks but I was able to clean it up. I always check on Tuesday & Wednesday since that's when they usually get the W&R stuff.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Ths


lvchanelboy said:


> It was $469 and it did have a few marks but I was able to clean it up. I always check on Tuesday & Wednesday since that's when they usually get the W&R stuff.


Thats a great deal! Congratulations!!!


----------



## pinky7129

Anyone know when the next 25% sale is?


----------



## glitterHips

pinky7129 said:


> Anyone know when the next 25% sale is?



September 2-5.


----------



## bagnutt

glitterHips said:


> September 2-5.



Definitely starts on Friday this time and not Thursday?


----------



## greenoiloil

Anyone knows when they will do markdowns this month?


----------



## serendipity07

greenoiloil said:


> Anyone knows when they will do markdowns this month?



I believe markdowns happened over the weekend for this month.


----------



## glitterHips

bagnutt said:


> Definitely starts on Friday this time and not Thursday?



I logged into my Nordstroms credit card account and that is what date shows under Events.

View attachment 3436409


----------



## bagnutt

glitterHips said:


> I logged into my Nordstroms credit card account and that is what date shows under Events.
> 
> View attachment 3436409


thank you!


----------



## Dmurphy1

What finds !!! Can't wait for NR to open in Allentown, supposed to open August 26.  HURRY UP !!!


----------



## mendiola30

glitterHips said:


> I logged into my Nordstroms credit card account and that is what date shows under Events.
> 
> View attachment 3436409



I can't seem to view the attachment - does it clarify the sale start date?


----------



## honey52

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Does anyone ever see flats? Jimmy choo or louboutin or fendi?



I've seen Choo flats. There was once that I went and I found 3 in different sizes. Alina style. I purchased a nude pair but I found 2 black pairs in different sizes and some pumps. It was very odd, first time I found Choos and I saw a batch of 5-6. They were priced all at 189. No Loubs and no Fendis. This was about 2-3 months ago. 

Ladies when you find your high end stuffs, are they usually in the designer row or the normal rows? (The choos were all in the designer rows in unmarked white boxes)


----------



## meowmix318

honey52 said:


> I've seen Choo flats. There was once that I went and I found 3 in different sizes. Alina style. I purchased a nude pair but I found 2 black pairs in different sizes and some pumps. It was very odd, first time I found Choos and I saw a batch of 5-6. They were priced all at 189. No Loubs and no Fendis. This was about 2-3 months ago.
> 
> Ladies when you find your high end stuffs, are they usually in the designer row or the normal rows? (The choos were all in the designer rows in unmarked white boxes)



Normal the normal rows. Only sometimes I find the good stuff in the designer section. But I always check both.


----------



## gquinn

honey52 said:


> I've seen Choo flats. There was once that I went and I found 3 in different sizes. Alina style. I purchased a nude pair but I found 2 black pairs in different sizes and some pumps. It was very odd, first time I found Choos and I saw a batch of 5-6. They were priced all at 189. No Loubs and no Fendis. This was about 2-3 months ago.
> 
> Ladies when you find your high end stuffs, are they usually in the designer row or the normal rows? (The choos were all in the designer rows in unmarked white boxes)



Designer shoes can be found in the regular and designer sections. Keep in mind a lot are misplaced or hidden by other shoppers in different size sections. I always just check out all the aisles if I have time. HTH


----------



## AestHetiC

lvchanelboy said:


> It was $469 and it did have a few marks but I was able to clean it up. I always check on Tuesday & Wednesday since that's when they usually get the W&R stuff.


I'm searching for this bag for my mom. Would you mind PMing me the sku?

TIA!


----------



## glitterHips

mendiola30 said:


> I can't seem to view the attachment - does it clarify the sale start date?



Yes it does... Trying to upload again.


----------



## bagnutt

Helmet Lang goat & leather coat
$99 (from $2995)


----------



## bagnutt

Barbour coat
$134.98


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> Barbour coat
> $134.98
> 
> View attachment 3436917
> 
> View attachment 3436918



PM'ed you!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

bagnutt said:


> Helmet Lang goat & leather coat
> $99 (from $2995)
> 
> View attachment 3436910
> 
> View attachment 3436911


Pm'd you


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> Helmet Lang goat & leather coat
> $99 (from $2995)
> 
> View attachment 3436910
> 
> View attachment 3436911



I am buying this coat guys, it is amazing [emoji7]

I think it was a return, but here's the UPC if anyone is interested. 439008927741


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> I am buying this coat guys, it is amazing [emoji7]
> 
> I think it was a return, but here's the UPC if anyone is interested. 439008927741



Congrats! I was keeping an eye out for the longest time and it never got marked down, when it finally disappeared. Was this in the Bay Area? I always looked for it to check the price every time I went to a Rack lol. It made its way back and forth a couple stores here.


----------



## bagnutt

IStuckACello said:


> Congrats! I was keeping an eye out for the longest time and it never got marked down, when it finally disappeared. Was this in the Bay Area? I always looked for it to check the price every time I went to a Rack lol. It made its way back and forth a couple stores here.


Sisterhood of the Traveling Goat Coat?!


----------



## Luv n bags

I picked up this jacket yesterday.  I love the color!


----------



## leisurekitty

Is anyone familiar with the Kate Moss for Longchamp collection? I just noticed a handbag at my rack.


----------



## peacelovesequin

leisurekitty said:


> Is anyone familiar with the Kate Moss for Longchamp collection? I just noticed a handbag at my rack.



Yes! What style is it?


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> I am buying this coat guys, it is amazing [emoji7]
> 
> I think it was a return, but here's the UPC if anyone is interested. 439008927741



Such an epic find! [emoji119]


----------



## itsmree

IStuckACello said:


> Congrats! I was keeping an eye out for the longest time and it never got marked down, when it finally disappeared. Was this in the Bay Area? I always looked for it to check the price every time I went to a Rack lol. It made its way back and forth a couple stores here.


i just saw this online:
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...-fur-trim-wool-blend-coat?color=WINTER+WHITE#


----------



## glitterHips

I just scored these velvet Prada peep toes.


----------



## elevenxten




----------



## IStuckACello

itsmree said:


> i just saw this online:
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...-fur-trim-wool-blend-coat?color=WINTER+WHITE#



Hehe thanks! Im a sucker for fur/shearling..I liked the goat one because it was completely furry. Kinda reminds me of LiL Kim...not that I'm a fan haha. Maybe when this linked one goes down to $99...I'm surprised the goat one went so low! It kept saying $6xx for the longest time, I was losing hope lol but I'm glad someone here got it! I called a store today w the UPC and there's no more P or S left in the company...dunno about other sizes.


----------



## ThisVNchick

bagnutt said:


> Definitely starts on Friday this time and not Thursday?


You can tell when it starts by seeing if Monday is a holiday or not. If Monday is not a holiday = CTR starts on Thursday.  Monday is a holiday = CTR starts on Friday.


----------



## Mimmy

glitterHips said:


> I just scored these velvet Prada peep toes.
> 
> View attachment 3437635
> 
> View attachment 3437639
> 
> View attachment 3437640
> 
> View attachment 3437641



Stunning shoes, glitterHips! Great find!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted a Mackage coat. Size S. $137. PM for location or UPC.


----------



## ParisPizza

I might be late in the game on this, but has anyone noticed this at their racks? I didn't realize NR was receiving transfers from other full line stores as well. I spotted this in Chicago.


----------



## leisurekitty

peacelovesequin said:


> Yes! What style is it?





Not sure of the style but here's a photo.


----------



## lms910

my NR has these in black white turquoise and sea green. $34.97. Multiple pairs if anyone is interested.


----------



## elle woods

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted a Mackage coat. Size S. $137. PM for location or UPC.



Pm'd you


----------



## ilovemykiddos

ParisPizza said:


> I might be late in the game on this, but has anyone noticed this at their racks? I didn't realize NR was receiving transfers from other full line stores as well. I spotted this in Chicago.


Wow! I have never seen that before.


----------



## jessl

Saw this Chloe bag in my store today, $749 I believe... PM for location


----------



## LuxeDeb

Bizarre. I haven't seen that at The Rack yet, but a few months ago I bought some earrings at TJ Maxx that had a Nordstrom Rack tag on them!

Oops quote missing - this is in response to the Saks Fifth Avenue tag.


----------



## lvchanelboy

A couple weeks ago I saw a Vince shirt with a "Barneys exclusive" tag on it, and a long time ago a Neiman Marcus sweater at the rack. Thought it was bizarre.


----------



## Leto

Spotted these Prada heels


----------



## itsmree

ParisPizza said:


> I might be late in the game on this, but has anyone noticed this at their racks? I didn't realize NR was receiving transfers from other full line stores as well. I spotted this in Chicago.


what the heck? i bet that is an error - someone returned it to the wrong store and nordstrom just accepted the return?


----------



## IStuckACello

ParisPizza said:


> I might be late in the game on this, but has anyone noticed this at their racks? I didn't realize NR was receiving transfers from other full line stores as well. I spotted this in Chicago.



Does it have a full line tag or special purchase? When I worked there, I did see items for other stores from the manufacturer directly. I'm guessing they have overstock.


----------



## peacelovesequin

ParisPizza said:


> I might be late in the game on this, but has anyone noticed this at their racks? I didn't realize NR was receiving transfers from other full line stores as well. I spotted this in Chicago.



I've never seen that before! 



itsmree said:


> what the heck? i bet that is an error - someone returned it to the wrong store and nordstrom just accepted the return?



Given their lenient return policies, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Michelle1x

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3437989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my NR has these in black white turquoise and sea green. $34.97. Multiple pairs if anyone is interested.


I saw these KS earrings today also- but surprised at how heavy they were for pierced earrings.
Beautiful, but heavy.


----------



## vt2159

My first spotting of CL shoes and they're my size!! W&R [emoji7]

If someone happens to know the style of these, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## lms910

Um so cute!! And my size


----------



## peacelovesequin

vt2159 said:


> My first spotting of CL shoes and they're my size!! W&R [emoji7]
> 
> If someone happens to know the style of these, let me know. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3439867
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439868




Congrats on the find! 
Looks like "Youpiyou"


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Spotted if anyone is interested


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Also spotted


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Sophia Webster


----------



## Michelle1x

Penny find... this Nina strappy sandal.   My rack is now pulling *all* the tags off if you find a penny find, perhaps to stop people from looking for them at other stores?  So my shoes had no tags whatsoever when I left the store.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nina-fenix-platform-sandal-women/4008133

The retail on these is $79 and they are easy to find on the web for $20... I actually considered leaving them there but decided I could use them.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michelle1x said:


> Penny find... this Nina strappy sandal.   My rack is now pulling *all* the tags off if you find a penny find, perhaps to stop people from looking for them at other stores?  So my shoes had no tags whatsoever when I left the store.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nina-fenix-platform-sandal-women/4008133
> 
> The retail on these is $79 and they are easy to find on the web for $20... I actually considered leaving them there but decided I could use them.



Congrats on the find!
No tags usually means markdowns/retagging.


----------



## mendiola30

Michelle1x said:


> Penny find... this Nina strappy sandal.   My rack is now pulling *all* the tags off if you find a penny find, perhaps to stop people from looking for them at other stores?  So my shoes had no tags whatsoever when I left the store.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nina-fenix-platform-sandal-women/4008133
> The retail on these is $79 and they are easy to find on the web for $20... I actually considered leaving them there but decided I could use them.



Today I purchased a cute pair of Cole Haan Wedge Boots ( http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=123023008) which were marked down to 53.90 but they rang up for a penny (YAY!).  The cashier indicated that all penny shoes should be off the floor and she sent someone back to clearance and he began pulling a lot of shoes off the floor.


----------



## bakeacookie

Michelle1x said:


> Penny find... this Nina strappy sandal.   My rack is now pulling *all* the tags off if you find a penny find, perhaps to stop people from looking for them at other stores?  So my shoes had no tags whatsoever when I left the store.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nina-fenix-platform-sandal-women/4008133
> 
> The retail on these is $79 and they are easy to find on the web for $20... I actually considered leaving them there but decided I could use them.



Interesting strategy. They can still get UPC on the receipt. But it would prevent fraud returns.


----------



## Michelle1x

peacelovesequin said:


> Congrats on the find!
> No tags usually means markdowns/retagging.



This had a tag- it had a $.01 red tag right in plain sight, which they removed.
The SA mentioned that "they forgot to remove from the floor" after retagging.  So I guess their strategy is to retag everything and then circle back and pick up the $.01, which they missed in this case.
They reminded me that I couldn't return it!  LOL, ok


----------



## vt2159

Not a Nordstrim Rack find, but I thought of you ladies when I saw them. These are from Neiman's Last Call. The sign said transfers from the full line, and it currently has an extra 20% off. If you're interested, send me a pm of your size, and I'll give the store info. They said they do phone orders and ship.

Originally $1,495 and tagged $822



Originally $1,575 and tagged $787



Originally $675 and tagged $473


----------



## vt2159

vt2159 said:


> Not a Nordstrim Rack find, but I thought of you ladies when I saw them. These are from Neiman's Last Call. The sign said transfers from the full line, and it currently has an extra 20% off. If you're interested, send me a pm of your size, and I'll give the store info. They said they do phone orders and ship.
> 
> Originally $1,495 and tagged $822
> View attachment 3439980
> 
> 
> Originally $1,575 and tagged $787
> View attachment 3439984
> 
> 
> Originally $675 and tagged $473
> View attachment 3439986




Having trouble editing post. Also saw this one.

Originally $2,195 and tagged $1,099


----------



## sparksfly

Saw this on the app. Retail value is 10 grand. Wonder if it's wrong.


----------



## bakeacookie

If that's 10 grand....what were they thinking? Is it made of gold? Lolol

Hopefully they're just off a decimal point.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

sparksfly said:


> Saw this on the app. Retail value is 10 grand. Wonder if it's wrong.
> 
> View attachment 3440010
> 
> View attachment 3440011



If that's a 10 grand dress, why is the model wearing athletic shoes?? [emoji23] maybe I'm just not fashionable enough to understand [emoji6]


----------



## bakeacookie

NicoleAngelina said:


> If that's a 10 grand dress, why is the model wearing athletic shoes?? [emoji23] maybe I'm just not fashionable enough to understand [emoji6]



Spent it all on the dress [emoji23]


----------



## NicoleAngelina

bakeacookie said:


> Spent it all on the dress [emoji23]



AHAHAHAAHAHA [emoji23][emoji24][emoji38] it all makes so much sense now!!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

sparksfly said:


> Saw this on the app. Retail value is 10 grand. Wonder if it's wrong.
> 
> View attachment 3440010
> 
> View attachment 3440011


What are they thinking?????.


----------



## afsweet

Went to NR on Saturday afternoon and didn't spot anything great. I keep hoping one day I'll find Chanel or something lol. In bags, they had a lot of MBMJ and Rebecca Minkoff, and a Kate Moss for Longchamp satchel along with a couple other leather Longchamp bags.


----------



## nikki626

mendiola30 said:


> Today I purchased a cute pair of Cole Haan Wedge Boots ( http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=123023008) which were marked down to 53.90 but they rang up for a penny (YAY!).  The cashier indicated that all penny shoes should be off the floor and she sent someone back to clearance and he began pulling a lot of shoes off the floor.


That happened to me before.  It was on a wallet.  Cashier said, it happens and have a nice day.


----------



## bagnutt

Michelle1x said:


> Penny find... this Nina strappy sandal.   My rack is now pulling *all* the tags off if you find a penny find, perhaps to stop people from looking for them at other stores?  So my shoes had no tags whatsoever when I left the store.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nina-fenix-platform-sandal-women/4008133
> 
> The retail on these is $79 and they are easy to find on the web for $20... I actually considered leaving them there but decided I could use them.


Yup, when I found penny boots, the cashier ripped off the tags at the register and said "these are non-returnable". 
I always try to find someone with a remote scanner before I go to the register. I want to know in advance if something is marked down even further than what the tag reads!


----------



## bagnutt

vt2159 said:


> Not a Nordstrim Rack find, but I thought of you ladies when I saw them. These are from Neiman's Last Call. The sign said transfers from the full line, and it currently has an extra 20% off. If you're interested, send me a pm of your size, and I'll give the store info. They said they do phone orders and ship.
> 
> Originally $1,495 and tagged $822
> View attachment 3439980
> 
> 
> Originally $1,575 and tagged $787
> View attachment 3439984
> 
> 
> Originally $675 and tagged $473
> View attachment 3439986


Loving those snakeskin slingbacks!!  Too pricey for me though...


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> I always try to find someone with a remote scanner before I go to the register. I want to know in advance if something is marked down even further than what the tag reads!



We need price scanners! #BringBackTheApp [emoji336]


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> We need price scanners! #BringBackTheApp [emoji336]


AGREED!!


----------



## bankygirl

bagnutt said:


> AGREED!!





peacelovesequin said:


> We need price scanners! #BringBackTheApp [emoji336]





bagnutt said:


> AGREED!!


Absolutely! I'm going to write again to let them know we need price scanners. Most SAs refuse to price check things saying it is priced as marked but we all know that in 75% of the cases that is not true LOL


----------



## lvchanelboy

My find for today, navy Jimmy Choo Riley


----------



## LnA

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3440683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My find for today, navy Jimmy Choo Riley



Ooh love the deep navy!


----------



## LnA

Does anyone remember how quickly anniversary sale items trickled in to rack stores after the sale ended last year? A Nordstrom SA told me all of the makeup included in the sale will be pushed out because they can't sell it in stores once the sale ends.


----------



## mendiola30

Great find - what a gorgeous color.


----------



## Michelle1x

LnA said:


> Does anyone remember how quickly anniversary sale items trickled in to rack stores after the sale ended last year? A Nordstrom SA told me all of the makeup included in the sale will be pushed out because they can't sell it in stores once the sale ends.



hmm, well some of the makeup special purchases are still available on nordstrom.com at the anniversary sale price.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/c-o-bigelow-rose-salve-lip-balm-trio-16-50-value/4048750


----------



## itsmree

sparksfly said:


> Saw this on the app. Retail value is 10 grand. Wonder if it's wrong.
> 
> View attachment 3440010
> 
> View attachment 3440011


it is for reals.

although the shoes confuse me, it loooks like it can be a pretty dress. her stance and shoes totally throws it off. i looked it up and phelan is a new label by by former Alexander Wang designer Amanda Phelan:

http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2016-ready-to-wear/phelan 


dress looks better on this model:
http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2016-ready-to-wear/phelan/slideshow/collection#20


----------



## pigrabbit

Saw a Longchamp Honore bag in medium. I love the color but it's missing the strap [emoji30]


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone seen inexpensive leather motorcycle jackets at their rack?


----------



## peacelovesequin

pigrabbit said:


> Saw a Longchamp Honore bag in medium. I love the color but it's missing the strap [emoji30]
> View attachment 3440929
> 
> View attachment 3440930



OMG! It's so beautiful.


----------



## Kapster

Just wanted to share a couple of recent NR finds..."assorted" SKUs so not searchable 
-- Alexander Wang Koris with rose gold detail - $170, I scooped them up and carried them around the store like a baby. So excited!


-- Miu Miu glitter mary janes (photo below is from Lovika, just for reference) - $120, isn't that insane? Just need an occasion to wear them 


Chicago State St. location had a TON of worn and refinished stuff in the size 10/11 section this weekend... we're talking Burberry, Prada, Manolos, Choos... it was a lot of fun looking for buried treasure! I didn't check the other size sections but I'm guessing there are more goodies to be had.  Happy shopping!


----------



## Pao9

peacelovesequin said:


> We need price scanners! #BringBackTheApp [emoji336]



Yes!! I uses to Live The fact that It would show other sizes if you found a shoe you liked in the wrong size!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> AGREED!!





bankygirl said:


> Absolutely! I'm going to write again to let them know we need price scanners. Most SAs refuse to price check things saying it is priced as marked but we all know that in 75% of the cases that is not true LOL





Pao9 said:


> Yes!! I uses to Live The fact that It would show other sizes if you found a shoe you liked in the wrong size!!



Let's hope this changes in the near future! #BringBackTheApp


----------



## mvalrie

Found these at DC Rack...not my size but gorgeous Proenza


----------



## LuxeDeb

Kapster said:


> Just wanted to share a couple of recent NR finds..."assorted" SKUs so not searchable
> -- Alexander Wang Koris with rose gold detail - $170, I scooped them up and carried them around the store like a baby. So excited!
> View attachment 3441150
> 
> -- Miu Miu glitter mary janes (photo below is from Lovika, just for reference) - $120, isn't that insane? Just need an occasion to wear them
> View attachment 3441151
> 
> Chicago State St. location had a TON of worn and refinished stuff in the size 10/11 section this weekend... we're talking Burberry, Prada, Manolos, Choos... it was a lot of fun looking for buried treasure! I didn't check the other size sections but I'm guessing there are more goodies to be had.  Happy shopping!



I adore those Miu Miu glitter mary janes! The price is totally insane!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Nordstrom Rack Waikiki is almost here!!!
So now there will be 2 Rack locations in Hawaii!


----------



## MrsRed1

I found Miu miu at my local Rack $299
I hope this cuties will find a good home soon!



	

		
			
		

		
	
bo


----------



## yellowjade

Is Nordstrom rack super strict on the 90 day return policy?


----------



## bagnutt

yakusoku.af said:


> Nordstrom Rack Waikiki is almost here!!!
> So now there will be 2 Rack locations in Hawaii!
> View attachment 3441300


Please let us know how the private party is! (if you attend, that is)


----------



## LnA

yellowjade said:


> Is Nordstrom rack super strict on the 90 day return policy?



I've only done it a few times after 90 days with tags and receipt and had zero issues.


----------



## ilovejae

MrsRed1 said:


> I found Miu miu at my local Rack $299
> I hope this cuties will find a good home soon!
> 
> View attachment 3441302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bo
> View attachment 3441303



super cute！


----------



## natalia0128

yellowjade said:


> Is Nordstrom rack super strict on the 90 day return policy?


Not really.. depend on you meet nice SA. I did one return more then 90 days without problems


----------



## yellowjade

natalia0128 said:


> Not really.. depend on you meet nice SA. I did one return more then 90 days without problems


Awesome, thanks so much!! I'll go try it out.


----------



## Michelle1x

Spotted today - Chloe, Alexander Wang, Dolce and Gabbana mini.  PM me for location.


----------



## yakusoku.af

bagnutt said:


> Please let us know how the private party is! (if you attend, that is)



I am going! When the last NR moved to its new location, I found Louboutins at the card holders preview event.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I'm a bit behind on posting my CTR finds. Did anyone else get these awesome Erno Lazlo sets? The 2 big sets were red tagged $49.50 each (retail $175-275 for up to $465 worth of full size products). The set of 2 of the famous sea mud deep cleansing bars was red tagged $29.50 (retail $50 for $90 in product).




Also got these Valentino sandals red tagged $189
Marchesa neck collar red tagged $39
DVF lip earrings red tagged $14
Alexis Bittar bracelets red tagged $14 and $25


----------



## ozmodiar

LnA said:


> Does anyone remember how quickly anniversary sale items trickled in to rack stores after the sale ended last year? A Nordstrom SA told me all of the makeup included in the sale will be pushed out because they can't sell it in stores once the sale ends.


Some can take a while. Last year Nars had a couple of lip pencil sets that sold out online fairly quickly during the anniversary sale. I thought they were long gone but they showed up at the Rack around April or May this year.


----------



## ag681

yakusoku.af said:


> Nordstrom Rack Waikiki is almost here!!!
> So now there will be 2 Rack locations in Hawaii!
> View attachment 3441300


Aww I didn't get this  LMK how it is!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

ag681 said:


> Aww I didn't get this  LMK how it is!!



Are you a card holder? They sent it to my email I used for my nord card and email receipts


----------



## ag681

yakusoku.af said:


> Are you a card holder? They sent it to my email I used for my nord card and email receipts


I am! I tried looking to see if I put the email in the trash but nothing! Lol.


----------



## Kapster

LuxeDeb said:


> I'm a bit behind on posting my CTR finds. Did anyone else get these awesome Erno Lazlo sets? The 2 big sets were red tagged $49.50 each (retail $175-275 for up to $465 worth of full size products). The set of 2 of the famous sea mud deep cleansing bars was red tagged $29.50 (retail $50 for $90 in product).



Yes, I grabbed the Erno Lazlo soap set as well! Too good to pass up.


----------



## bagshoemisses

I just returned from my so cal vacation visiting family and our family reunion and I said I'd try to pop in a Rack or two while I was there. Let's just say I went to Metro Point and I never wish to return again. Nice store, just too much for me. 

There were groups of families shopping together blocking up the shoes aisle. You couldn't pass on either side. This was a Tuesday afternoon and still was packed!  I can't imagine how that place would look on a weekend. It was too many people in there for me to want to go back. I think I'm just use to shopping at my 1 little rack that doesn't bring all this attention. 

I did manage to talk to 2 SAs and they told me that people are lined up outside in the morning for the designer transfer stuff and come right in and buy it all up. The way they made it seem was, the people are always here and they have this relationship established. One guy even said we know they are resellers and what can we do.  He also mentioned prior to all the changes at NR they would come in a few days before CTR and buy up a ton of stuff and come back the start of the sale and return and re-purchase it and get all their money back. He alluded to that being one of the main reasons they do not do price adjustments anymore. 

However Metro Pointe does have a lot of nice stuff if you are willing to make the drive or potentially get into a fight in the shoe section. LOL. I wanted to come back in the morning to try and get first pickings, but I wasn't willing to deal with the resellers. It wasn't worth it to me. You begin to realize spending time with family is much important than fighting over designer deals. (My west coast rack shoppers have some nice designer stuff out there). I'd love to have found an amazing item just not at the expense of my sanity. If there is something I must have I'll just have to pay more for it somewhere else. 

I did buy a few things and I'll post it here a little later just still unpacking. 

Please PM me if you want to talk about the store in grave detail. I still got plenty to say. [emoji12]


----------



## toheavenx

Has anyone in the Washington DC region been able to score Rockstuds?? I've been on a hunt for so long at the Downtown NR location but have been unsuccessful.


----------



## leisurekitty

toheavenx said:


> Has anyone in the Washington DC region been able to score Rockstuds?? I've been on a hunt for so long at the Downtown NR location but have been unsuccessful.



I haven't been able to find any. I did score a pair several months ago but I purchased them from a NR in CA.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

toheavenx said:


> Has anyone in the Washington DC region been able to score Rockstuds?? I've been on a hunt for so long at the Downtown NR location but have been unsuccessful.



I've been wondering the same thing. The full line in Tysons carries them so I figured they'd show up around here but I haven't had any luck and I'm a loooooong time rack shopper.


----------



## leisurekitty

Leto said:


> Wow, with all these ladies living in the same area, we should have a DMV meetup! That would be aiming fun!



I meant to respond to this earlier. I would be interested in a DMV meetup.


----------



## tw3nty2

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. The full line in Tysons carries them so I figured they'd show up around here but I haven't had any luck and I'm a loooooong time rack shopper.



Im on the look out too but so far none


----------



## bexiu16

pigrabbit said:


> Saw a Longchamp Honore bag in medium. I love the color but it's missing the strap [emoji30]
> View attachment 3440929
> 
> View attachment 3440930


DM'd you.


----------



## louvigilante

Just returned these. --no more DMs please.

37.5 size


----------



## ilovejae

louvigilante said:


> View attachment 3442303
> 
> 
> Just returned these. DM for location.
> 
> 37.5 size



this looks gorgeous . Wish it was size 35


----------



## Luv n bags

louvigilante said:


> View attachment 3442303
> 
> 
> Just returned these. DM for location.
> 
> 37.5 size



These are gorgeous!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

louvigilante said:


> View attachment 3442303
> 
> 
> Just returned these. DM for location.
> 
> 37.5 size



PM'd you


----------



## gquinn

louvigilante said:


> View attachment 3442303
> 
> 
> Just returned these. DM for location.
> 
> 37.5 size



These are sooooo pretty but fit super small! Might fit someone who is a 6.5US


----------



## Leto

leisurekitty said:


> I meant to respond to this earlier. I would be interested in a DMV meetup.



Yay, I will dm you later!


----------



## louvigilante

louvigilante said:


> View attachment 3442303
> 
> 
> Just returned these. DM for location.
> 
> 37.5 size



No more DMs please, looks like someone might have snatched them up.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted these today
Honolulu NR



Haven't seen anything really good lately. The Moschino Powder Puff bags still haven't shown up here. Wondering if they are saving them for the Waikiki store opening at the end of the month.


----------



## JNH14

bagshoemisses said:


> I just returned from my so cal vacation visiting family and our family reunion and I said I'd try to pop in a Rack or two while I was there. Let's just say I went to Metro Point and I never wish to return again. Nice store, just too much for me.
> 
> There were groups of families shopping together blocking up the shoes aisle. You couldn't pass on either side. This was a Tuesday afternoon and still was packed!  I can't imagine how that place would look on a weekend. It was too many people in there for me to want to go back. I think I'm just use to shopping at my 1 little rack that doesn't bring all this attention.
> 
> I did manage to talk to 2 SAs and they told me that people are lined up outside in the morning for the designer transfer stuff and come right in and buy it all up. The way they made it seem was, the people are always here and they have this relationship established. One guy even said we know they are resellers and what can we do.  He also mentioned prior to all the changes at NR they would come in a few days before CTR and buy up a ton of stuff and come back the start of the sale and return and re-purchase it and get all their money back. He alluded to that being one of the main reasons they do not do price adjustments anymore.
> 
> However Metro Pointe does have a lot of nice stuff if you are willing to make the drive or potentially get into a fight in the shoe section. LOL. I wanted to come back in the morning to try and get first pickings, but I wasn't willing to deal with the resellers. It wasn't worth it to me. You begin to realize spending time with family is much important than fighting over designer deals. (My west coast rack shoppers have some nice designer stuff out there). I'd love to have found an amazing item just not at the expense of my sanity. If there is something I must have I'll just have to pay more for it somewhere else.
> 
> I did buy a few things and I'll post it here a little later just still unpacking.
> 
> Please PM me if you want to talk about the store in grave detail. I still got plenty to say. [emoji12]



No way I would have put up with them blocking aisles I would have gotten the manager to do something about it-they can't do that and prevent other shoppers from buying! [emoji35]


----------



## bagnutt

JNH14 said:


> No way I would have put up with them blocking aisles I would have gotten the manager to do something about it-they can't do that and prevent other shoppers from buying! [emoji35]


I stopped shopping at one particular Rack in my area for this very reason. People there always shop in packs of 3 - 6 and have no courtesy or regard for anyone else. They seem to be joined at the hip - if one person is looking at size 8 shoes, they are ALL looking at those shoes. Complaints to that store's manager were shrugged off. Finally I was like EFF IT. There are other Racks that have better merchandise and better customer service, why I am wasting my time here?


----------



## peacelovesequin

yakusoku.af said:


> Haven't seen anything really good lately. The *Moschino Powder Puff bags* still haven't shown up here. Wondering if they are saving them for the Waikiki store opening at the end of the month.



I hope they show up! (fingers crossed)


----------



## ilovemykiddos

bagnutt said:


> I stopped shopping at one particular Rack in my area for this very reason. People there always shop in packs of 3 - 6 and have no courtesy or regard for anyone else. They seem to be joined at the hip - if one person is looking at size 8 shoes, they are ALL looking at those shoes. Complaints to that store's manager were shrugged off. Finally I was like EFF IT. There are other Racks that have better merchandise and better customer service, why I am wasting my time here?


I HATE RESELLERS! It is disgusting the way they operate. Managers should be trained to deal with them and not shake hands with them! There are a lot of people who genuinely love a good deal and wish to purchase nice items that they might not be able to afford at full price. When I was a student on a tight budget, I used to love frequenting the rack stores because I was able to afford these luxuries. Now, I just wait for the designer sales at the retail stores and avoid the hassle.


----------



## yakusoku.af

peacelovesequin said:


> I hope they show up! (fingers crossed)



I check every time I go!!!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

ilovemykiddos said:


> I HATE RESELLERS! It is disgusting the way they operate. Managers should be trained to deal with them and not shake hands with them! There are a lot of people who genuinely love a good deal and wish to purchase nice items that they might not be able to afford at full price. When I was a student on a tight budget, I used to love frequenting the rack stores because I was able to afford these luxuries. Now, I just wait for the designer sales at the retail stores and avoid the hassle.



I recently heard about a website called ethicspoint.com that allows people to anonymously report issues that take place with employees at NR. It might be worth it for someone to file a report about these resellers if you guys have specific incidences.

I don't think it's fair of resellers to grab up all the good deals and the employees just allow it to happen or facilitate them to do it.


----------



## Michelle1x

ballerinakgurl said:


> I recently heard about a website called ethicspoint.com that allows people to anonymously report issues that take place with employees at NR. It might be worth it for someone to file a report about these resellers if you guys have specific incidences.
> 
> I don't think it's fair of resellers to grab up all the good deals and the employees just allow it to happen or facilitate them to do it.



The problem is that in my Rack, it is the employees who buy everything up.  There might be resellers too but employees are the reason I don't find anything good anymore (they got a new accessories mgr and poof, all the Valentino/Bal etc don't appear anymore).
Employees that assist resellers might be unethical, but if they buy it themselves it is perfectly fine.  The only thing employees shouldn't do is become resellers themselves but I doubt too many are doing that.


----------



## IStuckACello

I'm not surprised if employees buy some great deals, but with the price of everything going up, I doubt they snatch it all. When I worked there, the w&r were still $79.97 a pair for the most expensive designers, and there was always some things left. After awhile, it's simply too expensive to hoard all the deals given the relatively low wages employees receive in retail that aren't managers. Generally speaking that is...maybe it's different in So. cal but no one in SF bay could afford to put their entire paycheck back into Nordies unless they get free rent and food [emoji849]

I don't mind the resellers that buy extremely cheap and make a small profit-chances are I wouldn't find those things here anyways and it's still a good deal. The ones that piss me off are the ones who hoard all the designer shoes/bags and make like $200+ off them.

Lastly, with all the Racks that keep opening, it redistributes the merchandise. I definitely see way less of designer in the Bay Area these days and believe me I sadly visit a Rack or two at least once a week since my situation has me driving all over the Bay weekly. I have not seen a single highly coveted designer bag since last year ugh.


----------



## lulublue717

my location is rotten to bottom..moncler,valentino,louboutin...all high end transfer and nqc stuff store manager buys them all...not many employees even seen them on the floor coz receiving manager pull it out for her as soon as boxes are opened and put it in her office. I don't see any good stuff anymore..I am not talking about few pairs I heard from few employees she buys like a barrel worth..I think this is the worst location to shop ever since this store manager came..
and what the heck company letting them do that..they should be investigated and fired..I so wish she gets fired!

Sent from my SM-G925T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## IStuckACello

lulublue717 said:


> my location is rotten to bottom..moncler,valentino,louboutin...all high end transfer and nqc stuff store manager buys them all...not many employees even seen them on the floor coz receiving manager pull it out for her as soon as boxes are opened and put it in her office. I don't see any good stuff anymore..I am not talking about few pairs I heard from few employees she buys like a barrel worth..I think this is the worst location to shop ever since this store manager came..
> and what the heck company letting them do that..they should be investigated and fired..I so wish she gets fired!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using PurseForum mobile app



Wow talk about an abuse in power sheesh. I wonder if it's all actually her size.


----------



## bagshoemisses

bagshoemisses said:


> I just returned from my so cal vacation visiting family and our family reunion and I said I'd try to pop in a Rack or two while I was there. Let's just say I went to Metro Point and I never wish to return again. Nice store, just too much for me.
> 
> There were groups of families shopping together blocking up the shoes aisle. You couldn't pass on either side. This was a Tuesday afternoon and still was packed!  I can't imagine how that place would look on a weekend. It was too many people in there for me to want to go back. I think I'm just use to shopping at my 1 little rack that doesn't bring all this attention.
> 
> I did manage to talk to 2 SAs and they told me that people are lined up outside in the morning for the designer transfer stuff and come right in and buy it all up. The way they made it seem was, the people are always here and they have this relationship established. One guy even said we know they are resellers and what can we do.  He also mentioned prior to all the changes at NR they would come in a few days before CTR and buy up a ton of stuff and come back the start of the sale and return and re-purchase it and get all their money back. He alluded to that being one of the main reasons they do not do price adjustments anymore.
> 
> However Metro Pointe does have a lot of nice stuff if you are willing to make the drive or potentially get into a fight in the shoe section. LOL. I wanted to come back in the morning to try and get first pickings, but I wasn't willing to deal with the resellers. It wasn't worth it to me. You begin to realize spending time with family is much important than fighting over designer deals. (My west coast rack shoppers have some nice designer stuff out there). I'd love to have found an amazing item just not at the expense of my sanity. If there is something I must have I'll just have to pay more for it somewhere else.
> 
> I did buy a few things and I'll post it here a little later just still unpacking.
> 
> Please PM me if you want to talk about the store in grave detail. I still got plenty to say. [emoji12]



UPDATED with pictures from shopping trip at the Rack in Metro Pointe. 

Gucci sunnies $69
Sophia Webster's Laetita $130
Jimmy Choo floral wedges $148
Joe's cut off shorts $23
Stuart Weitzman Peep toe $38


----------



## lvchanelboy

I decided to return the blue Jimmy Choo Riley bag if anyone is interested, it was red tag $498. PM me for location


----------



## lvchanelboy

I got this today, Moschino Cadillac Backpack W&R but it's still brand new.


----------



## bagnutt

lvchanelboy said:


> I got this today, Moschino Cadillac Backpack W&R but it's still brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443358


You are the master at finding bags!!


----------



## bagnutt

Is anyone looking for anything in particular during the next Clear The Rack?  I will be hitting up a few stores on the 2nd. 
I am hunting for leather/suede leggings, please send me a message if you spot any under $200 during CTR


----------



## lvchanelboy

Burberry crossbody 40% off at full line just popped up http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberr...ry-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=SADDLE BROWN


----------



## lvchanelboy

bagnutt said:


> You are the master at finding bags!!


I don't know how I even found that today, I went so late I didn't think anything good would be there


----------



## LnA

Saw these designer goodies today at my rack about 6 hours ago if anyone's interested. Awesome prices. Didn't buy anything. DM for location.


----------



## Leto

bagnutt said:


> Is anyone looking for anything in particular during the next Clear The Rack?  I will be hitting up a few stores on the 2nd.
> I am hunting for leather/suede leggings, please send me a message if you spot any under $200 during CTR



I would love to find a Burberry Macken bag! I'll keep an eye out for leather leggings! What size do you need?


----------



## lvchanelboy

bagnutt said:


> Is anyone looking for anything in particular during the next Clear The Rack?  I will be hitting up a few stores on the 2nd.
> I am hunting for leather/suede leggings, please send me a message if you spot any under $200 during CTR


I saw a pair of brown suede Vince leggings today on clearance at the rack, cant remember the exact price or size but it was a medium or smaller forsure.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

lvchanelboy said:


> I got this today, Moschino Cadillac Backpack W&R but it's still brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443358



You have some of the best finds!


----------



## bagshoemisses

bagnutt said:


> Is anyone looking for anything in particular during the next Clear The Rack?  I will be hitting up a few stores on the 2nd.
> I am hunting for leather/suede leggings, please send me a message if you spot any under $200 during CTR



I'm looking for Sophia Webster shoes size 38 or 39. Please let me know if you see any. Thank you.


----------



## joanah

bagnutt said:


> Is anyone looking for anything in particular during the next Clear The Rack?  I will be hitting up a few stores on the 2nd.
> I am hunting for leather/suede leggings, please send me a message if you spot any under $200 during CTR


 What size are you looking for?


----------



## Michelle1x

IStuckACello said:


> I definitely see way less of designer in the Bay Area these days and believe me I sadly visit a Rack or two at least once a week since my situation has me driving all over the Bay weekly. I have not seen a single highly coveted designer bag since last year ugh.



Me either!  I got a Bal bag over a year ago (posted it here).  Nothing in the last year.  I have seen some expensive bags like Jimmy Choo and some others, but not the Rockstuds or Bals that I used to see.


----------



## IStuckACello

Michelle1x said:


> Me either!  I got a Bal bag over a year ago (posted it here).  Nothing in the last year.  I have seen some expensive bags like Jimmy Choo and some others, but not the Rockstuds or Bals that I used to see.



I never saw Rockstuds or Bals in the Bay Area !


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Michelle1x said:


> Me either!  I got a Bal bag over a year ago (posted it here).  Nothing in the last year.  I have seen some expensive bags like Jimmy Choo and some others, but not the Rockstuds or Bals that I used to see.



Omg I would die & go to heaven if I ever found a bal city bag... Preferably in black ahhhhh [emoji7]


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> You are the master at finding bags!!



I agree. That backpack is fire! [emoji91] Great find lvchanelboy!


----------



## tastangan

dollfie1022 said:


> YES! I have seen great stuff in that rack!



Thanks! I was looking for Kendra Scott and found a nice necklace there. Unfortunately I didn't have to time to check the other sections


----------



## kellytheshopper

Dior sunnies at Rockaway, NJ location


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Went to my local Rack today... Nothing too interesting. They are starting to get boots and coats in for winter.

They did have lots of Rag and Bone handbags.

I did see these though if anyone is interested.

Acne Studio Ester Sandal size 40 (quite wide imo) still in box for $175

And this shearling coat on clearance for around $175 down from $2200. Size medium


----------



## Luv n bags

I got this shirt for $7.98! What a deal!


----------



## bagnutt

joanah said:


> What size are you looking for?


RE: leather/suede leggings, Sm or Med is preferred, but I will try anything depending on price!!


----------



## IStuckACello

Interesting texture rag bone. Pm for location.


----------



## IStuckACello

Valentino Rockstuds sandals 36.5 little banged up on one, pm for location. Box and dust bag included.


----------



## peacelovesequin

ballerinakgurl said:


> Went to my local Rack today... Nothing too interesting. They are starting to get boots and coats in for winter.
> 
> They did have lots of Rag and Bone handbags.
> 
> I did see these though if anyone is interested.
> 
> Acne Studio Ester Sandal size 40 (quite wide imo) still in box for $175
> 
> And this shearling coat on clearance for around $175 down from $2200. Size medium



PM'ed you!


----------



## bagnutt

Cello, you used to work at Rack, correct?  Do they typically toss the dust bags that come with the full line shoe transfers?  Most of the designer shoes never seem to have any dust bags, but then I often see dust bags in the Tory Burch boxes.

My sister saw those same color Rockstud flip flops at her local Rack, but they were W&R white tagged at $179 in a plain box.  And really beat up looking!


----------



## honey_babee

glitterHips said:


> I just scored these velvet Prada peep toes.
> 
> View attachment 3437635
> 
> View attachment 3437639
> 
> View attachment 3437640
> 
> View attachment 3437641



they are so pretttttty


----------



## meowmix318

bagnutt said:


> Cello, you used to work at Rack, correct?  Do they typically toss the dust bags that come with the full line shoe transfers?  Most of the designer shoes never seem to have any dust bags, but then I often see dust bags in the Tory Burch boxes.
> 
> My sister saw those same color Rockstud flip flops at her local Rack, but they were W&R white tagged at $179 in a plain box.  And really beat up looking!



You can always ask for a dust bag but it may not be the same brand but they should give you one. I always get them from them with no problems.


----------



## MrsRed1

First time Louboutin found at my rack!!
Perfect condition with box, I hope real red sole lover will take this home[emoji28]



$229.97
NO MORE PMs please

Valentino $299.97

View attachment 3444154


I'm not sure why the photo wasn't show but it was Strappy Rockstud Ankle Wrap Pumps White


----------



## ballerinakgurl

MrsRed1 said:


> First time Louboutin found at my rack!!
> Perfect condition with box, I hope real red sole lover will take this home[emoji28]
> View attachment 3444146
> 
> 
> $229.97


Pm'd you


----------



## hellokimmiee

MrsRed1 said:


> First time Louboutin found at my rack!!
> Perfect condition with box, I hope real red sole lover will take this home[emoji28]
> View attachment 3444146
> 
> 
> $229.97
> 
> Valentino $299.97
> 
> View attachment 3444150



pMing you


----------



## bankygirl

bagnutt said:


> RE: leather/suede leggings, Sm or Med is preferred, but I will try anything depending on price!!


I'll keep an eye out for you! 



NicoleAngelina said:


> Omg I would die & go to heaven if I ever found a bal city bag... Preferably in black ahhhhh [emoji7]


OMG, +1 on the city bag. I would take anything but black so I'll keep an eye out for black bals for you. I'd love some rockstuds (flats or heels) in 38-38.5-39 and a city bag. Better chance of winning the lotto but a girl can dream!


----------



## bankygirl

I visited a rack today that also had lots of Rag&bone handbags, and lots of longchamp (some le pliage in the orange/blue/apple green colors, I think they have white handles??!!) Nothing red tag. Shoes and dresses were a snooze. Seems like they haven't gotten anything new in ages!

The only exciting thing was a PS1 but it was a neon yellow. I believe it was $605. PM me for location if interested. Sorry, can't upload pic atm but if I can I'll come back and add.


----------



## gquinn

MrsRed1 said:


> First time Louboutin found at my rack!!
> Perfect condition with box, I hope real red sole lover will take this home[emoji28]
> View attachment 3444146
> 
> 
> $229.97
> NO MORE PMs please
> 
> Valentino $299.97
> 
> View attachment 3444154
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why the photo wasn't show but it was Strappy Rockstud Ankle Wrap Pumps White



I'm waaaaay too late but do you mind telling me what size the CL and Valentinos were?


----------



## peacelovesequin

MrsRed1 said:


> First time Louboutin found at my rack!!
> Perfect condition with box, I hope real red sole lover will take this home[emoji28]
> View attachment 3444146
> 
> 
> $229.97
> NO MORE PMs please
> 
> Valentino $299.97
> 
> View attachment 3444154
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why the photo wasn't show but it was Strappy Rockstud Ankle Wrap Pumps White




Congrats to the people who got them!


----------



## lvchanelboy

I used to work at a rack months ago and I almost snatched a pink bal city bag but a manager got to it before I did , the only good thing about working there was seeing the stuff as it came in.


----------



## bagnutt

bankygirl said:


> I visited a rack today that also had lots of Rag&bone handbags, and lots of longchamp (some le pliage in the orange/blue/apple green colors, I think they have white handles??!!) Nothing red tag. Shoes and dresses were a snooze. Seems like they haven't gotten anything new in ages!
> 
> The only exciting thing was a PS1 but it was a neon yellow. I believe it was $605. PM me for location if interested. Sorry, can't upload pic atm but if I can I'll come back and add.


Many of the Racks in my area have had those Sarah Morris Longchamp bags for a while now.  Maybe they will get marked down for CTR.


----------



## bagnutt

MrsRed1 said:


> First time Louboutin found at my rack!!
> Perfect condition with box, I hope real red sole lover will take this home[emoji28]
> View attachment 3444146
> 
> 
> $229.97
> NO MORE PMs please
> 
> Valentino $299.97
> 
> View attachment 3444154
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why the photo wasn't show but it was Strappy Rockstud Ankle Wrap Pumps White



Pretty Loubs!


----------



## bagnutt

I was just poking around on the Nordstrom website and there are a lot of U.S. Rack stores opening in the next year (as compared to only a handful of full line Nordstrom stores). Will this make it a lot harder to find discounted designer merchandise?  I see they are opening a "Last Chance" in Illinois in October of this year. 
The Canadians are getting a few Racks next year 

2016 (Sept - Dec)  11 new NR
2017 - 9 new NR


----------



## mranda

Thanks for posting about this. I knew they were opening a Last Chance in Illinois, but I didn't know where. I just looked and I'm surprised they picked Yorktown. It's under 30 mins from my house, so I am very excited.


----------



## peacelovesequin

lvchanelboy said:


> I used to work at a rack months ago and I almost snatched a pink bal city bag but a manager got to it before I did , the only good thing about working there was seeing the stuff as it came in.



Any insider tips?


----------



## bagnutt

mranda said:


> Thanks for posting about this. I knew they were opening a Last Chance in Illinois, but I didn't know where. I just looked and I'm surprised they picked Yorktown. It's under 30 mins from my house, so I am very excited.



Please post a review if you visit [emoji4]


----------



## ashlie

TjMaxx find $1399 not sure if that's a good deal. Pm me for location!


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> Cello, you used to work at Rack, correct?  Do they typically toss the dust bags that come with the full line shoe transfers?  Most of the designer shoes never seem to have any dust bags, but then I often see dust bags in the Tory Burch boxes.
> 
> My sister saw those same color Rockstud flip flops at her local Rack, but they were W&R white tagged at $179 in a plain box.  And really beat up looking!



Yup worked there years ago, when the shoe department had only one shoe out!. From what I remembered it depended on the manager and store. Some would take them and just put them in a bin, some left them in. As you guys have probably noticed, customers are sooo fantastic at keeping the correct shoes to boxes [emoji849]it really hurts when the stock team discards or rips the lids off the good designer shoes. 

The prices on Valentino flip flops were way too high. Too bad, bc even though I live in flip flops I couldn't justify the price. I've seen Rockstuds at other stores where the studs were missing. So I'm not gonna spend that much. I was chatting w a asst shoe mgr I know from when I worked there and she was even like "in good conscience I can't tell you to buy those...even though you would help me make my day" lol. We agree the prices are much higher than reasonable now. 

If anyone sees those Miu Miu cat boots at a great price in size 37-38 somewhere, please lmk!


----------



## lvchanelboy

peacelovesequin said:


> Any insider tips?


Sorry this is all over the place but I was typing as I was thinking about my time there haha

At the store I worked at the main people hogging the good stuff was the MANAGERS. I can't count how many times I would come in and see piles of Gucci and Louboutin boxes on the row of manager's desks and they would send pictures to all of their friends, and then the leftovers would go to the employees who wanted them and then the rest out to the floor. My direct manager would take all of the bags and hide them and show me when I came in, and I would only get one IF she didn't buy them all. They also didn't care about resellers, one time this guy bought over $2000 in sunglasses and we knew he was a reseller but the managers didn't care because it made our sales for the day look good. The best days to check for the W&R items are Wednesday-Thursday, thats when we would usually get them. I did get to see alot of Chanel boots and shoes, Louboutins, and Valentino Rockstud heels but like I said they usually were snatched by a manager when they came in. As for bags I saw YSL, Bal, Chloe, Ferragamo, Jimmy Choo, Valentino, Lanvin, and one time I saw a Gucci leather monogram shoulder bag, and I've never heard of Gucci bags at any other racks. I am still looking for a YSL or Bal city bag at the rack and hopefully one day I'll find one. When I was there we literally would get Burberry bags every other week.


----------



## IStuckACello

Ha. We had managers who were investigated for hiding stuff. Looks super shady. Maybe things have changed, but any time someone is hiding something it doesn't look good...


----------



## bagnutt

lvchanelboy said:


> Sorry this is all over the place but I was typing as I was thinking about my time there haha
> 
> At the store I worked at the main people hogging the good stuff was the MANAGERS. I can't count how many times I would come in and see piles of Gucci and Louboutin boxes on the row of manager's desks and they would send pictures to all of their friends, and then the leftovers would go to the employees who wanted them and then the rest out to the floor. My direct manager would take all of the bags and hide them and show me when I came in, and I would only get one IF she didn't buy them all. They also didn't care about resellers, one time this guy bought over $2000 in sunglasses and we knew he was a reseller but the managers didn't care because it made our sales for the day look good. The best days to check for the W&R items are Wednesday-Thursday, thats when we would usually get them. I did get to see alot of Chanel boots and shoes, Louboutins, and Valentino Rockstud heels but like I said they usually were snatched by a manager when they came in. As for bags I saw YSL, Bal, Chloe, Ferragamo, Jimmy Choo, Valentino, Lanvin, and one time I saw a Gucci leather monogram shoulder bag, and I've never heard of Gucci bags at any other racks. I am still looking for a YSL or Bal city bag at the rack and hopefully one day I'll find one. When I was there we literally would get Burberry bags every other week.



Sounds like some of the managers might be doing a little reselling of their own!


----------



## lvchanelboy

IStuckACello said:


> Ha. We had managers who were investigated for hiding stuff. Looks super shady. Maybe things have changed, but any time someone is hiding something it doesn't look good...


My manager would hide stuff in the full line return bins and no one would ever look there because everything in it had to be sent back. Even our district manager would put stuff in her office. I've seen designer clothes, a burberry bag, chloe bag, and rockstud heels in there before.


----------



## peacelovesequin

lvchanelboy said:


> Sorry this is all over the place but I was typing as I was thinking about my time there haha
> 
> At the store I worked at the main people hogging the good stuff was the MANAGERS. I can't count how many times I would come in and see piles of Gucci and Louboutin boxes on the row of manager's desks and they would send pictures to all of their friends, and then the leftovers would go to the employees who wanted them and then the rest out to the floor. My direct manager would take all of the bags and hide them and show me when I came in, and I would only get one IF she didn't buy them all. They also didn't care about resellers, one time this guy bought over $2000 in sunglasses and we knew he was a reseller but the managers didn't care because it made our sales for the day look good. The best days to check for the W&R items are Wednesday-Thursday, thats when we would usually get them. I did get to see alot of Chanel boots and shoes, Louboutins, and Valentino Rockstud heels but like I said they usually were snatched by a manager when they came in. As for bags I saw YSL, Bal, Chloe, Ferragamo, Jimmy Choo, Valentino, Lanvin, and one time I saw a Gucci leather monogram shoulder bag, and I've never heard of Gucci bags at any other racks. I am still looking for a YSL or Bal city bag at the rack and hopefully one day I'll find one. When I was there we literally would get Burberry bags every other week.



Thanks for sharing your experience lvchanelboy. 

Why am I not surprised? It's no different from SA's at the full-line stores holding items for their "most valued" customers. 

At this point, complaints fall on deaf ears.


----------



## hellokimmiee

lvchanelboy said:


> My manager would hide stuff in the full line return bins and no one would ever look there because everything in it had to be sent back. Even our district manager would put stuff in her office. I've seen designer clothes, a burberry bag, chloe bag, and rockstud heels in there before.



Pretty much the same thing is happening in both downtown Chicago stores. I've been told this by a few SAs I interact with often. They're not happy about it either as they don't really get first dibs. I thought about complaining but one SA told me the district manager is in on it as well and I just decided to let it go. I've even heard stories of managers holding designer stuff that comes in and purchasing only during clear the rack or after price drops. It's crap but I found enough decent stuff that I didn't feel all that affected. I haven't found much lately though so I'm getting annoyed all over again.


----------



## bagnutt

Ran through after making a return and spotted a few things. No crazy deals, but these are items I haven't seen before. Didn't buy anything message me if interested.

Valentino Love Latch Pumps / Nude / 100mm heel
Transfer, not W&R


----------



## bagnutt

Alaia lace up sandals with zipper in back - spotted multiple sizes


----------



## bagnutt

Zanotti chain flip flops


----------



## bagnutt

Alexander McQueen


----------



## bagnutt

Rag and Bone Aston bucket bag


----------



## bagnutt

Longchamp zippy wallets



View attachment 3444398


----------



## Luv n bags

My finds for the day:
Kendra Scott earrings and necklaces.  A random ring and a pair of Via Spiga Sandals


----------



## Luv n bags

UPC code for the shoes:


----------



## bagnutt

Rag and Bone leather & shearling backpack


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Oh I also saw these adorable Ferragamo sandals for little girls. I resisted the urge to buy some for my toddler... They were $95


----------



## olalahia

lvchanelboy said:


> I used to work at a rack months ago and I almost snatched a pink bal city bag but a manager got to it before I did , the only good thing about working there was seeing the stuff as it came in.



The only good thing is to be a manager there


----------



## Ou_louise

lvchanelboy said:


> I used to work at a rack months ago and I almost snatched a pink bal city bag but a manager got to it before I did , the only good thing about working there was seeing the stuff as it came in.


same here! I used to love looking at all the stuff that would come in (: Before clocking in my shift I would always just browse around the stock room haha


----------



## lvchanelboy

I actually went through my camera roll and still have the pics of some of the best stuff I was too late to get , except for the YSL bag I was actually able to get that bag for my mom for almost nothing W&R but she wasn't crazy about the nude color. I got it before anyone else knew about it but when I returned it a manager ran with it to the back and I never saw it again. Also note how the nude loubs are zoomed in sitting on a managers desk that they sold to a "friend".


----------



## Luv n bags

lvchanelboy said:


> I actually went through my camera roll and still have the pics of some of the best stuff I was too late to get , except for the YSL bag I was actually able to get that bag for my mom for almost nothing W&R but she wasn't crazy about the nude color. I got it before anyone else knew about it but when I returned it a manager ran with it to the back and I never saw it again. Also note how the nude loubs are zoomed in sitting on a managers desk that they sold to a "friend".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444596
> View attachment 3444591
> View attachment 3444592
> View attachment 3444593
> View attachment 3444594



You find some really nice things at NR!


----------



## lvchanelboy

tigertrixie said:


> You find some really nice things at NR!


I wish I could've gotten that stuff if the managers didn't buy it all up. But hopefully one day they'll setup rules about employees hawking all the good inventory.


----------



## joanah

What a gorgeous ysl! Do you remember what that bag was going for at the rack? I'm dying to find one


lvchanelboy said:


> I wish I could've gotten that stuff if the managers didn't buy it all up. But hopefully one day they'll setup rules about employees hawking all the good inventory.


----------



## viba424

The best way to get back at the resellers is don't buy from them!


----------



## Ou_louise

lvchanelboy said:


> I wish I could've gotten that stuff if the managers didn't buy it all up. But hopefully one day they'll setup rules about employees hawking all the good inventory.


I knew of some stores that would require employees to leave merch. on the floor for at least 40 minutes before they could touch it. (Mainly for W&R items). Only after the 40 min were employees allowed to take from the pile.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online (non-NR)

VALENTINO Love Latch Heel: $298.00

http://www.shopzoeonline.com/designers/valentino/valentino-garavani-love-latch-heel.html


----------



## IStuckACello

Some of the managers being able to get stuff at the rack is bc they're there soooo early that they walk by and are able to see it. There are actually some really dedicated folks that work at the Rack, I would say it's a much more physically demanding job than the full-line. Of course, you make friends w the right people in stock and they can also hook fellow employees up. Unfortunately for those of us who don't work there, it is part of the perk but I'm surprised again by people who can actually afford the snatch it all up. When I worked there, you could not extend your discount to others or risk getting talked to or terminated. Sometimes I would find my best friend or mom great stuff, but it was always a gift or a hold until they could come in and try it on. I didn't have like a endless list of "friends" I would hold items for, and none of our employees did either. Maybe because none of the stores here are fortunate enough to get these items regularly.


----------



## IStuckACello

Ou_louise said:


> I knew of some stores that would require employees to leave merch. on the floor for at least 40 minutes before they could touch it. (Mainly for W&R items). Only after the 40 min were employees allowed to take from the pile.



I knew a manager who implemented that policy, along with no stacking whole bins of refurbs for a particular reseller. Even though she loved Loubs like the rest of us, she was smart enough and business savvy to see at least, that selling bins of item to one guy is NO way to actually build loyal customer following and discourages customers to come back when they never see things. Did not love her on a person to person level but admit she was a good manager.


----------



## valval92

Sometimes I do buy from resellers because they are still cheap comepare to price you pay in the store, even though I hate resellers LOL


----------



## lvchanelboy

joanah said:


> What a gorgeous ysl! Do you remember what that bag was going for at the rack? I'm dying to find one


I think I paid $600 something


----------



## Luv n bags

Burberry.  Pm for location


----------



## peacelovesequin

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3445018
> View attachment 3445019
> 
> Burberry.  Pm for location



My store had the same ones. Wish they were cheaper!


----------



## Luv n bags

peacelovesequin said:


> My store had the same ones. Wish they were cheaper!



I know! If they were $249 I would buy it.  But $499? They are cute, though


----------



## valval92

PM for location $1199


----------



## lvchanelboy

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3445154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM for location $1199


PM'd you!!!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Just returned this bag for my mom at a rack, pm for location if interested.


----------



## littlecutie

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3445174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just returned this bag for my mom at a rack, pm for location if interested.



PM'd you


----------



## gquinn

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3445174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just returned this bag for my mom at a rack, pm for location if interested.



Wow! I must say you find some great goodies!


----------



## Michelle1x

IStuckACello said:


> Some of the managers being able to get stuff at the rack is bc they're there soooo early that they walk by and are able to see it. There are actually some really dedicated folks that work at the Rack, I would say it's a much more physically demanding job than the full-line. Of course, you make friends w the right people in stock and they can also hook fellow employees up. Unfortunately for those of us who don't work there, it is part of the perk but I'm surprised again by people who can actually afford the snatch it all up. When I worked there, you could not extend your discount to others or risk getting talked to or terminated. Sometimes I would find my best friend or mom great stuff, but it was always a gift or a hold until they could come in and try it on. I didn't have like a endless list of "friends" I would hold items for, and none of our employees did either. Maybe because none of the stores here are fortunate enough to get these items regularly.



Yeah I have noticed tremendous employee turnover at the Racks I frequent.  Many of them are in a mall with a Starbucks or Peets, and you notice the baristas stay in their jobs but the Rack staff constantly turn over.  Store discounts are really the only perk available for retail, so its ok.


----------



## lvchanelboy

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3445174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just returned this bag for my mom at a rack, pm for location if interested.


I believe it has sold, thanks!


----------



## bagshoemisses

viba424 said:


> The best way to get back at the resellers is don't buy from them!



Say that!


----------



## bagshoemisses

valval92 said:


> Sometimes I do buy from resellers because they are still cheap comepare to price you pay in the store, even though I hate resellers LOL



Cracking up[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## lvchanelboy

I forgot to post these earlier but I spotted these new in box clearance Prada flip flops. Pm your size for location


----------



## Luv n bags

I found some really good deals today.  I am SO DONE shopping!
DVF dress regularly $498 for 96.92
Alexander Wang skirt, regularly $465 for $139
Paige Edgemont Jeans, regularly $229 for $89.






I am so done!!!


----------



## bankygirl

tigertrixie said:


> I found some really good deals today.  I am SO DONE shopping!
> DVF dress regularly $498 for 96.92
> Alexander Wang skirt, regularly $465 for $139
> Paige Edgemont Jeans, regularly $229 for $89.
> 
> View attachment 3445275
> View attachment 3445276
> View attachment 3445277
> 
> 
> I am so done!!!



Good work!


----------



## nikki626

toheavenx said:


> Has anyone in the Washington DC region been able to score Rockstuds?? I've been on a hunt for so long at the Downtown NR location but have been unsuccessful.


I go into that location all the time as I work a couple of blocks from the store. I have only seen a pair of Jimmy Choo's in there as far as really high end shoes.  They seem to have a lot of Tory Burch shoes.  I don't think that I have even seen Rockstuds in the Tyson's NR location.


----------



## nikki626

tigertrixie said:


> I found some really good deals today.  I am SO DONE shopping!
> DVF dress regularly $498 for 96.92
> Alexander Wang skirt, regularly $465 for $139
> Paige Edgemont Jeans, regularly $229 for $89.
> 
> View attachment 3445275
> View attachment 3445276
> View attachment 3445277
> 
> 
> I am so done!!!


The jeans look AMAZING on you!  We are all done, as we pay for things, then magically....the need for my cute things pulls us back in.....


----------



## Luv n bags

nikki626 said:


> The jeans look AMAZING on you!  We are all done, as we pay for things, then magically....the need for my cute things pulls us back in.....



Oh yes! "I am so done" meant yesterday.  Today is a new day...lol!


----------



## louis fanatic

Someone s looking for Sophia Webster


----------



## louis fanatic

Jimmy Choos actual color purple but some how appears blue in pic


----------



## louis fanatic

Last one. Too bad not my size but soooo comfy.


----------



## bagshoemisses

louis fanatic said:


> Someone s looking for Sophia Webster



Thank you for posting, that was me.


----------



## Shayelove

Had to share this find $299 not W&R


----------



## peacelovesequin

Shayelove said:


> Had to share this find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446753
> View attachment 3446754
> View attachment 3446755



Congrats! Amazing find (and price).


----------



## hellokimmiee

Shayelove said:


> Had to share this find $299 not W&R
> View attachment 3446755



Those are to die for and my size! Beautiful find!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Shayelove said:


> Had to share this find $299 not W&R
> View attachment 3446755



Not my size but I'm jealous. Congratulations


----------



## Luv n bags

Shayelove said:


> Had to share this find $299 not W&R
> View attachment 3446755



Great find!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Shayelove said:


> Had to share this find $299 not W&R
> View attachment 3446755


Beautiful! Which location were these hiding at?


----------



## Michelle1x

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3445154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM for location $1199



Italist is selling Bal cities for the same price so this is an example of Rack price-creep.  Still a good price if you want a bal in one of those colors.


----------



## Shayelove

ilovemykiddos said:


> Beautiful! Which location were these hiding at?


Orange county


----------



## remy12

Shayelove said:


> Had to share this find $299 not W&R
> View attachment 3446755


Gorgeous. Congrats


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted today. 


Jimmy Choo. 
Different sizes.


----------



## Cthai

Found this Medium Pashli I think it's the Med size ... Doesn't have the strap but I been looking at this forever ... Do anyone know if I can buy a replacement strap?


----------



## mharri20

Shayelove said:


> Had to share this find $299 not W&R
> View attachment 3446755


OMG these are stunning!!! What an amazing find


----------



## coconutsboston

Shayelove said:


> Had to share this find $299 not W&R
> View attachment 3446755


Excellent find!


----------



## valval92

Does anyone know if the NR i Las Vegas is good?


----------



## yakusoku.af

So I was on Nordstrom.com and I noticed some penny items! I placed an order for a few of them but I'm not sure if they are going to get canceled. 
It's a bunch of random stuff, mostly ties


----------



## smiley13tree

yakusoku.af said:


> So I was on Nordstrom.com and I noticed some penny items! I placed an order for a few of them but I'm not sure if they are going to get canceled.
> It's a bunch of random stuff, mostly ties
> View attachment 3447955



Wow that's amazing! I don't see them there anymore.


----------



## peacelovesequin

yakusoku.af said:


> So I was on Nordstrom.com and I noticed some penny items! I placed an order for a few of them but I'm not sure if they are going to get canceled.
> It's a bunch of random stuff, mostly ties
> View attachment 3447955



I noticed that a couple weeks ago with the Topshop items. 

My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## juicyhermes

Saint laurent 249 red tag 39




Prada flat
  39.5 229 red tag



Jimmy choo 
39.5 225 red tag
	

		
			
		

		
	




Pm for location


----------



## itsmree

Proenza tank for 92% off!
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...metrical-colorblock-tank?color=MARINE-+BLACK#


----------



## mendiola30

juicyhermes said:


> Saint laurent 249 red tag 39
> View attachment 3448203
> View attachment 3448205
> 
> 
> Prada flat
> 39.5 229 red tag
> View attachment 3448209
> 
> 
> Jimmy choo
> 39.5 225 red tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448267
> 
> 
> Pm for location



Great finds!


----------



## smiley13tree

itsmree said:


> Proenza tank for 92% off!
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...metrical-colorblock-tank?color=MARINE-+BLACK#



I can't believe that retailed for $750!!


----------



## twoblues

Balenciaga bag - 609.97. Bag is on the smaller side. PM for location.


----------



## lvchanelboy

twoblues said:


> Balenciaga bag - 609.97. Bag is on the smaller side. PM for location.


PM'd you!


----------



## lvchanelboy

valval92 said:


> Does anyone know if the NR i Las Vegas is good?


I know someone who lives in Vegas and they've gotten rockstud bags and Chloe bags there before


----------



## juicyhermes

mendiola30 said:


> Great finds!


Haha, I didnt buy them...they aren't my size so I wanted to post them on here for others 
I just reread my original post and saw that it could be clearer so I have written prices and sizes below.
Saint Laurent sz 39, price-249.97
Prada flats sz 39.5, price-229.97
Jimmy Choo sz 29.5, price-229
(pm for location, all are red tagged, prada flats looks like a nordstrom transfer)


----------



## yakusoku.af

peacelovesequin said:


> I noticed that a couple weeks ago with the Topshop items.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you!



They actually shipped out a few of the items! But more than half was canceled lol


----------



## yakusoku.af

smiley13tree said:


> Wow that's amazing! I don't see them there anymore.



It must have sold out, when I went to check a few mins later I only saw the ties left


----------



## yakusoku.af

This is everything they shipped for a penny! Everything else was canceled. But I found a few Christmas gifts lol


----------



## hellokimmiee

Interesting news from a SA today, NR is trying a pilot program in all Chicago stores. NR rewards members will get to shop CTR a day earlier than non members. Apparently, it's just for card rewards members and not people signed up with their newest reward program. If it works out, they will expand it to other areas.

Def not as good as PA but I'll take it.


----------



## bakeacookie

They're really wanting people to get that credit card/debit card.

Kinda sucks for those of us who don't want new credit cards or to link to a debit account. Oh well lol.


----------



## Fashionista365

I found these for a penny yesterday. I found the same style in a different color a while back so I had a hunch that it would be a penny.The lady was so nasty rolling her eyes and mumbling stuff while checking me out. She even tried to change the price smh


----------



## hellokimmiee

Size 40, 42 $319




Size 39 $319



PM for info


----------



## hellokimmiee

$789



$265


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today Honolulu NR


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

juicyhermes said:


> Saint laurent 249 red tag 39
> View attachment 3448203
> View attachment 3448205
> 
> 
> Prada flat
> 39.5 229 red tag
> View attachment 3448209
> 
> 
> Jimmy choo
> 39.5 225 red tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448267
> 
> 
> Pm for location


Pmd you


----------



## guyneedsabag

Is Nordstrom expensive?


----------



## bagnutt

hellokimmiee said:


> Interesting news from a SA today, NR is trying a pilot program in all Chicago stores. NR rewards members will get to shop CTR a day earlier than non members. Apparently, it's just for card rewards members and not people signed up with their newest reward program. If it works out, they will expand it to other areas.
> 
> Def not as good as PA but I'll take it.


Is this being offered for September CTR? Thanks for the info!


----------



## bankygirl

I can't remember who was looking for leather leggings. Can you please pm me for the location? They didn't let me put them on hold, but I left them in a specific place so they can find them when you call.


----------



## gquinn

I can't seem to upload pictures but I spotted a Valentino nylon lace print hobo that looked exact like this....

http://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-day-lace-large-nuage-bow-hobo-black-new-43052

It was w&r for $309. PM me for location. No resellers please. 

Also saw nude Tod's driving loafers and studded flat  sandals in size 5.


----------



## bagnutt

bankygirl said:


> View attachment 3448562
> View attachment 3448563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember who was looking for leather leggings. Can you please pm me for the location? They didn't let me put them on hold, but I left them in a specific place so they can find them when you call.


messaged you


----------



## LuxeDeb

hellokimmiee said:


> $789
> View attachment 3448459
> 
> 
> $265
> View attachment 3448460




You lucky girl! That McQueen is fabulous!


----------



## hellokimmiee

bagnutt said:


> Is this being offered for September CTR? Thanks for the info!



Yup! As far as I know only in Chicago stores.


----------



## ilove2shop247

bankygirl said:


> View attachment 3448562
> View attachment 3448563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember who was looking for leather leggings. Can you please pm me for the location? They didn't let me put them on hold, but I left them in a specific place so they can find them when you call.



Just PM'd you!


----------



## wendyts

I found CO kitty flat today and it's red tagged. Brand new direct transfer from full line [emoji56]
	

		
			
		

		
	




I was gonna get MBMJ mouse flat but this is way better 

Here's upc for ppl who trying to locate it. Good luck!


----------



## Michelle1x

hellokimmiee said:


> Interesting news from a SA today, NR is trying a pilot program in all Chicago stores. NR rewards members will get to shop CTR a day earlier than non members. Apparently, it's just for card rewards members and not people signed up with their newest reward program. If it works out, they will expand it to other areas.
> 
> Def not as good as PA but I'll take it.



THANKS for the intel!  I was bitterly disappointed last CTR.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That's amazing! Is there a good time to stalk the website? When do they upload new product? I used to stalk other stores at 6am but I don't know the Racks patterns...



yakusoku.af said:


> This is everything they shipped for a penny! Everything else was canceled. But I found a few Christmas gifts lol
> View attachment 3448363
> 
> View attachment 3448364
> 
> View attachment 3448365



Yes please! I really miss the PAs!



hellokimmiee said:


> Interesting news from a SA today, NR is trying a pilot program in all Chicago stores. NR rewards members will get to shop CTR a day earlier than non members. Apparently, it's just for card rewards members and not people signed up with their newest reward program. If it works out, they will expand it to other areas.
> 
> Def not as good as PA but I'll take it.


----------



## Forex

gquinn said:


> I can't seem to upload pictures but I spotted a Valentino nylon lace print hobo that looked exact like this....
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-day-lace-large-nuage-bow-hobo-black-new-43052
> 
> It was w&r for $309. PM me for location. No resellers please.
> 
> Also saw nude Tod's driving loafers and studded flat  sandals in size 5.


Is the stud glat sandal valentino or tod?  Thanks


----------



## vornado

bankygirl said:


> View attachment 3448562
> View attachment 3448563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember who was looking for leather leggings. Can you please pm me for the location? They didn't let me put them on hold, but I left them in a specific place so they can find them when you call.



Pm'd you


----------



## vornado

wendyts said:


> I found CO kitty flat today and it's red tagged. Brand new direct transfer from full line [emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448676
> 
> 
> I was gonna get MBMJ mouse flat but this is way better
> 
> Here's upc for ppl who trying to locate it. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448678



Pm'd you


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Spotted these today red tag for $299... Size 41. Came with box and cards. They were very roomy in my opinion. Pm for location. 


Also saw this Barbour coat that was red tag $99 size small but fit like xsmall. 


I saw a pair of rough looking CD pumps that were W&R for $249, white tag size 37.5.

Some Burberry plaid and rope wedges size 41 red tag 249.

Also a pair of clear jelly Rochas with box and dust bag for $299, 38.


----------



## cmm62

Saw these, 37.5. Perfect condition have all crystals. PM for location. $299. 






Also snagged these ferragamos for myself - original box too! 189.


----------



## buyingpig

cmm62 said:


> Saw these, 37.5. Perfect condition have all crystals. PM for location. $299.
> 
> View attachment 3449116
> 
> View attachment 3449117
> 
> 
> Also snagged these ferragamos for myself - original box too! 189.
> 
> View attachment 3449118


Congrats! Great price for varinas!


----------



## cmm62

buyingpig said:


> Congrats! Great price for varinas!



Thank you!! I had wanted to find a pair so long and was thrilled to find these - it's my bday today and I have a two month old so it was a nice surprise on a day where I'm doing a little less relaxing than usual [emoji6]and I had $100 gift certificate for my bday so it was super awesome to get them for ~$90. Sorry for the story but maternity leave can be a little lonely haha!


----------



## gquinn

Forex said:


> Is the stud glat sandal valentino or tod?  Thanks



They were Tod's.


----------



## buyingpig

cmm62 said:


> Thank you!! I had wanted to find a pair so long and was thrilled to find these - it's my bday today and I have a two month old so it was a nice surprise on a day where I'm doing a little less relaxing than usual [emoji6]and I had $100 gift certificate for my bday so it was super awesome to get them for ~$90. Sorry for the story but maternity leave can be a little lonely haha!


Hehe, I have yet to find a pair of NQC vara/varinas in my size at NR. I bought a few pairs for around $250 to $300 from bloomies sale, and I was so happy. I love these shoes, they are so wearable.


----------



## Cthai

cmm62 said:


> Saw these, 37.5. Perfect condition have all crystals. PM for location. $299.
> 
> View attachment 3449116
> 
> View attachment 3449117
> 
> 
> Also snagged these ferragamos for myself - original box too! 189.
> 
> View attachment 3449118



Love the Ferragamos shoes!!!


----------



## cocodiamonds

Love the ferragmos


----------



## hellokimmiee

Size 41 but wow major price increase $499 not red tagged, small heel. 





An SA I was friendly with said these aren't nqc or transfers so he's not sure where they came from. May explain the high price


----------



## bagnutt

Thank you to bankygirl for posting the Vince leather leggings 
If anyone else is interested in these, it is the "Skinny Crop" style and was available in two colors: Coastal Blue and Khaki Green. The Rack just had new markdowns in clothes yesterday, and these leggings pennied out!!! I called several locations today and it seems that most of the inventory has been pulled to get sent to Last Chance. But if you find a pair in one of your stores, GRAB THEM. I got them for $39.90 + shipping - they won't do phone orders for penny items, but sold them to me for the previous mark down price. 
Link to the product page on Nordies website:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/vince-skinny-crop-leather-leggings/3661430


----------



## IStuckACello

hellokimmiee said:


> Size 41 but wow major price increase $499 not red tagged, small heel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449175
> 
> 
> An SA I was friendly with said these aren't nqc or transfers so he's not sure where they came from. May explain the high price



Possibly direct from Valentino? When they're from the manufacturer the prices are typically much higher.


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> Thank you to bankygirl for posting the Vince leather leggings
> If anyone else is interested in these, it is the "Skinny Crop" style and was available in two colors: Coastal Blue and Khaki Green. The Rack just had new markdowns in clothes yesterday, and these leggings pennied out!!! I called several locations today and it seems that most of the inventory has been pulled to get sent to Last Chance. But if you find a pair in one of your stores, GRAB THEM. I got them for $39.90 + shipping - they won't do phone orders for penny items, but sold them to me for the previous mark down price.
> Link to the product page on Nordies website:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/vince-skinny-crop-leather-leggings/3661430



Nice congrats! Wow even at $39.90 that's a steal!


----------



## mendiola30

Ended up purchasing quite a few boots/shoes and four of them rang up for a penny (one was marked down to .01).  The sales clerk was not amused and immediately sent someone back to scan the shoes.


----------



## bagnutt

mendiola30 said:


> Ended up purchasing quite a few boots/shoes and four of them rang up for a penny (one was marked down to .01).  The sales clerk was not amused and immediately sent someone back to scan the shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449260


Awesome, congrats!

Today might be a good day to shop - seems like penny items are popping up in several departments...


----------



## natalia0128

Hey You guys,
This one is not from Nordstrom Rack but I wang to share with you guys What i found  at Outlet I found few good deals.. If you guy interested...
I found salvatore ferragamo Vara in red  for $166.00 Plus tax  (all big size 9 and up left ) this is the last one in my size. I even saw  Varina and carla too. You guy might check out outlet. 
Plus i found burberry wallet Elmore for 200$ plus tax.


----------



## yakusoku.af

shoppinggalnyc said:


> That's amazing! Is there a good time to stalk the website? When do they upload new product? I used to stalk other stores at 6am but I don't know the Racks patterns...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please! I really miss the PAs!



It was on the regular Nordstrom site and I just randomly stumbled on it while looking for new tank tops lol


----------



## buyingpig

natalia0128 said:


> Hey You guys,
> This one is not from Nordstrom Rack but I wang to share with you guys What i found  at Outlet I found few good deals.. If you guy interested...
> I found salvatore ferragamo Vara in red  for $166.00 Plus tax  (all big size 9 and up left ) this is the last one in my size. I even saw  Varina and carla too. You guy might check out outlet.
> Plus i found burberry wallet Elmore for 200$ plus tax.


So lucky! I am a size 7 ish in Ferragamo. It's generally really hard to find my size at sub $200 prices. I was super happy to get then at around 50% off from bloomies back in June. A lot of them even sell out in my size at MSRP[emoji22]


----------



## krissa

hellokimmiee said:


> Size 41 but wow major price increase $499 not red tagged, small heel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449175
> 
> 
> An SA I was friendly with said these aren't nqc or transfers so he's not sure where they came from. May explain the high price


Nice. What store was this?


----------



## hellokimmiee

krissa said:


> Nice. What store was this?



State Street rack. I stopped in during my lunch break and found them. Stopped by again after work and they were gone.


----------



## Kelly7adria

Rack in N. Austin had a couple different Rag and Bone leather backpacks today. I think they were around $300


----------



## natalia0128

Not rack find, if anyone interested i am happy to share  (for good deal hunters ) The have this one in  blush size 8 both vara and carla 166 for vara i dont remember carla 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  SA is happy to ship out


----------



## bankygirl

bagnutt said:


> Thank you to bankygirl for posting the Vince leather leggings
> If anyone else is interested in these, it is the "Skinny Crop" style and was available in two colors: Coastal Blue and Khaki Green. The Rack just had new markdowns in clothes yesterday, and these leggings pennied out!!! I called several locations today and it seems that most of the inventory has been pulled to get sent to Last Chance. But if you find a pair in one of your stores, GRAB THEM. I got them for $39.90 + shipping - they won't do phone orders for penny items, but sold them to me for the previous mark down price.
> Link to the product page on Nordies website:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/vince-skinny-crop-leather-leggings/3661430



Darn, had I known I would have bought them and sent them to you!


----------



## itsmree

omg - to be an XS size... i had been waiting for this to go down lower, bt now my size is gone 

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...e-applique-fit-flare-dress?color=BLACK-IVORY#


----------



## hellokimmiee

Valentino bow pumps size 40 

$299



$249


----------



## bagnutt

bankygirl said:


> Darn, had I known I would have bought them and sent them to you!



Still stoked to get them for under $40! [emoji7]


----------



## Yogathlete

hellokimmiee said:


> Valentino bow pumps size 40
> 
> $299
> View attachment 3450092
> 
> 
> $249
> View attachment 3450093


What store?


----------



## ilovejae

natalia0128 said:


> Not rack find, if anyone interested i am happy to share  (for good deal hunters ) The have this one in  blush size 8 both vara and carla 166 for vara i dont remember carla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SA is happy to ship out



do they have size 5?


----------



## Superbaby

hellokimmiee said:


> Valentino bow pumps size 40
> 
> $299
> View attachment 3450092
> 
> 
> $249
> View attachment 3450093



I pm you


----------



## hellokimmiee

Yogathlete said:


> What store?



Messaged u


----------



## Yogathlete

Superbaby said:


> I pm you


I got the beige ones (as a gift to my aunt, yay!) fyi, since I know you also inquired


----------



## Superbaby

Haha. I got the red one. It's funny I guess we called at the same time


----------



## Yogathlete

Superbaby said:


> Haha. I got the red one. It's funny I guess we called at the same time


Hahaha!! Hilarious, glad we weren't getting the same one


----------



## sparksfly

bagnutt said:


> Thank you to bankygirl for posting the Vince leather leggings
> If anyone else is interested in these, it is the "Skinny Crop" style and was available in two colors: Coastal Blue and Khaki Green. The Rack just had new markdowns in clothes yesterday, and these leggings pennied out!!! I called several locations today and it seems that most of the inventory has been pulled to get sent to Last Chance. But if you find a pair in one of your stores, GRAB THEM. I got them for $39.90 + shipping - they won't do phone orders for penny items, but sold them to me for the previous mark down price.
> Link to the product page on Nordies website:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/vince-skinny-crop-leather-leggings/3661430



If I call do you think they'd ship them at $39.90?


----------



## sparksfly

Someone on Instagram scored red tagged louboutins. I feel like that never happens! They were $187 instead of $284.


----------



## Leto

sparksfly said:


> Someone on Instagram scored red tagged louboutins. I feel like that never happens! They were $187 instead of $284.



I saw that too! So amazing. These were probably a return. They then got marked down before they went back on the floor


----------



## Pao9

hellokimmiee said:


> Valentino bow pumps size 40
> 
> $299
> View attachment 3450092
> 
> 
> $249
> View attachment 3450093



Wow! Your stores are the best!!!!


----------



## mranda

There is a pair of rag & bone Margot booties on Nordstrom Rack online in size 40 for $157.


----------



## bagnutt

sparksfly said:


> If I call do you think they'd ship them at $39.90?


It really depends on the store, I think. They might have been inclined to sell me the first pair because the item was still red tagged at $94.  I called about six locations because I was hoping to also get a pair in Khaki Green, but I struck out - nothing in any size of either color.  While looking for the Khaki color, I spoke to an SA in Minnesota over the phone and she said her store absolutely prohibits accepting phone orders for items that have pennied out.  It was worth a little time and effort to me though, because the leggings retailed at $1195.  I'm hoping I spot another pair during CTR.

bankygirl found a unicorn without even knowing it!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Yogathlete said:


> I got the beige ones (as a gift to my aunt, yay!) fyi, since I know you also inquired





Superbaby said:


> Haha. I got the red one. It's funny I guess we called at the same time



Congrats ladies!


----------



## valval92

Some of you might found this silly but I just LOVE how all of us help each other find stuff, MUCH LOVE


----------



## peacelovesequin

valval92 said:


> Some of you might found this silly but I just LOVE how all of us help each other find stuff, MUCH LOVE



I agree! #TeamPurseForum


----------



## Michelle1x

I know a lot of you like the YSL tributes.
Amuze is having a sale on YSL "tribtoo" - more of a basic platform pump - for $200.

Amuze is good for us in California - assuming you can find anything you want there- because there is no tax.


----------



## umichmm

hellokimmiee said:


> State Street rack. I stopped in during my lunch break and found them. Stopped by again after work and they were gone.



I was out during my lunch break and I got them  I found them without reading the posts yesterday so it felt like magic.  I've been waiting so long to stumble on a pair in my size!!! Even with the higher price I just - I felt they still needed to come home with me  yippee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hierophilic

ETA: they got sold [emoji20] maybe next time. 

At the Nordstrom Rack in Columbia, SC there was a black Chloe flap bag. I didn't get pictures, and I don't know the exact name.  It had a suede flap with a gold ring closure. Also a small pi


----------



## valval92

did you buy it? how much was it?


----------



## Hierophilic

valval92 said:


> did you buy it? how much was it?


I bought neither, they were both 419.94$. I couldn't justify either, as they were smaller bags, made of softer leather. The Chloe was a black suede flap with a smooth leather blacking and suede interior, the mcm (sorry about before, fun brainfog mistake) was a small white camera bag with a soft, mostly smooth leather that had a matte finish. 

I'm super hard on my bags (in the realm of... well, more or less falling over/into things/hitting my bags off of doors, door jambs, tables, even people sometimes) all the time because a wham-bam combo of ataxia, vertigo and lack of depth perception). I ended up going with _another _saffiano bag, a rebecca minkoff mini moto (siiigh I know) as it was more at my price point AND I wouldn't ruin it before I even got out of the store.


----------



## cinderella0087

Longchamp hemp/leather skirt, size 36?, 9.99!!








Equipment Blazer, size XS, $29.97






Rag & Bone pencil skirt, size 26, $29.98






All at the Factoria rack in Seattle/Bellevue. No PMs please - I'm no longer in the store and can't hold for anyone but they're likely in the go backs in the dressing room!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Did anyone go to the grand opening of the Novi Rack in Michigan? (Just opened on Friday) I wanted to go but was out of town.


----------



## sneezz

Has anyone been to the new Rack at the MarketPlace in Tustin yet?  Any good sightings?


----------



## bakeacookie

Didn't know they opened one there!


----------



## Luv n bags

I am returning these tomorrow.  Both different sizes.  No resellers! Please pm me with ur size.  If it is, I will pm you where I will be returning.  Hopefully, I can put a hold in ur name.

The YSL's are W&R, Jimmy Choo's are new w/o box.


----------



## Superbaby

Pm you


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> I am returning these tomorrow.  Both different sizes.  No resellers! Please pm me with ur size.  If it is, I will pm you where I will be returning.  Hopefully, I can put a hold in ur name.
> 
> The YSL's are W&R, Jimmy Choo's are new w/o box.



No more Pm's.  I have a winner!


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

tigertrixie said:


> I am returning these tomorrow.  Both different sizes.  No resellers! Please pm me with ur size.  If it is, I will pm you where I will be returning.  Hopefully, I can put a hold in ur name.
> 
> The YSL's are W&R, Jimmy Choo's are new w/o box.


Pmd for the tributes


----------



## bankygirl

Shoppingwitmimi said:


> Pmd for the tributes


I love the Rack shoe lotto!


----------



## peacelovesequin

bankygirl said:


> I love the Rack shoe lotto!



I agree. I'm glad they found a happy home!


----------



## wis3ly

buyingpig said:


> Hehe, I have yet to find a pair of NQC vara/varinas in my size at NR. I bought a few pairs for around $250 to $300 from bloomies sale, and I was so happy. I love these shoes, they are so wearable.


When does Bloombies have sales like that? I've been looking for a pair of Varinas for ages too!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Valentino sandals $73.75 size 5



Alaia size 36 $299


----------



## Michelle1x

Does CTR start on Thursday or Friday this time?  TIA


----------



## ThisVNchick

Michelle1x said:


> Does CTR start on Thursday or Friday this time?  TIA



It starts on Friday and will extend until Monday since Monday is a holiday.


----------



## cocodiamonds

.  Winner winnnerr


----------



## Superbaby

I hardly see any rockstuds in my size


----------



## gquinn

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3452849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Winner winnnerr



Wow. Those are really expensive for Rockstuds at the rack! Wish they were a better price point[emoji17]


----------



## cocodiamonds

I felt the same way I wonder if they're gonna start changing n upping the prices [emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## buyingpig

I follow the bloomies coupon thread. It's not nearly as active as this thread. I think they had even better deals on vara/varinas on the later mark downs. If you are in the bigger sizes category, you can wait for price to go down even lower. I didn't wait for that knowing my size would be gone by then. I think there are 2 big sales each year, dec/Jan and june/july. So if you just pay attention, deals do come up. I ended up with ocean blue varina, anemone vara and new bisque carla all in my size at a little more than 50% off. They later went to 60-70% off, but mostly in really big or small sizes.


wis3ly said:


> When does Bloombies have sales like that? I've been looking for a pair of Varinas for ages too!


----------



## ashlie

gquinn said:


> Wow. Those are really expensive for Rockstuds at the rack! Wish they were a better price point[emoji17]



Exactly what I was thinking! Why are the prices going up so much?!


----------



## cocodiamonds

I don't knowwww even Torys were 180 for a paid of flats n retail is 250 like that's nothing special


----------



## daisygrl

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3452849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Winner winnnerr



Nice find, however, these would most likely be cheaper when on sale at the regular priced department store (due to unusual color.) Not sure what's up with this huge price increase. I found these in caramel color couple of months ago for $299.


----------



## cocodiamonds

Oh good to kno do u girls wear true to size in the rock studs or up


----------



## daisygrl

cocodiamonds said:


> Oh good to kno do u girls wear true to size in the rock studs or up



Same or one size up for me. Depends on a style  (kitten heel vs. regular.)


----------



## Yogathlete

I found a pair of the rockstud flats at the full-line Nordstrom store during designer clearance for $295 (70% off, originally $995). So odd that the Rack would have these 'high' price points.

Valentino rockstuds across the board have always been TTS for me!


----------



## Mimmy

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3452849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Winner winnnerr



Congrats, cocodiamonds! They're gorgeous!


----------



## itsmree

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3452849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Winner winnnerr


i love that color and would totally pay that!


----------



## Michelle1x

ashlie said:


> Exactly what I was thinking! Why are the prices going up so much?!



Amuze has a different pair of blue rockstuds in most sizes for $565 today.  Thats almost the exact same price we would pay as Californians (with our 10% tax) - vs buying at Rack.


----------



## leisurekitty

To the TPFr looking for the lace up Chloe ballet flat in black size 38. I just found it again. PM me for info.


----------



## peacelovesequin

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3452849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Winner winnnerr





gquinn said:


> Wow. Those are really expensive for Rockstuds at the rack! Wish they were a better price point[emoji17]





cocodiamonds said:


> I felt the same way I wonder if they're gonna start changing n upping the prices [emoji30][emoji30]





ashlie said:


> Exactly what I was thinking! Why are the prices going up so much?!



I've noticed that FL transfers have been priced higher recently. I hope this isn't a trend! 
[emoji20]

That color is beautiful btw! [emoji7]


----------



## peacelovesequin

ThisVNchick said:


> It starts on Friday and will extend until Monday since Monday is a holiday.



Woo hoo! #CTR


----------



## leisurekitty

So... Giuseppe Zanotti Camel suede thigh high boots 80% off Thoughts?


----------



## valval92

PM'd you


----------



## leisurekitty

A few more finds. PM with sizes to get more info. 
Valentino nude Love Latch pump 


Miu Miu Pump 


Jimmy Choo Rain Boots


Jimmy Choo flats


Givenchy 


Gucci Loafers


Lanvin wedges 


Prada


----------



## leisurekitty

Valentino


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

leisurekitty said:


> A few more finds. PM with sizes to get more info.
> Valentino nude Love Latch pump
> View attachment 3453154
> 
> Miu Miu Pump
> View attachment 3453155
> 
> Jimmy Choo Rain Boots
> View attachment 3453158
> 
> Jimmy Choo flats
> View attachment 3453159
> 
> Givenchy
> View attachment 3453162
> 
> Gucci Loafers
> View attachment 3453160
> 
> Lanvin wedges
> View attachment 3453161
> 
> Prada
> View attachment 3453163


Pjs you for the rainboots


leisurekitty said:


> A few more finds. PM with sizes to get more info.
> Valentino nude Love Latch pump
> View attachment 3453154
> 
> Miu Miu Pump
> View attachment 3453155
> 
> Jimmy Choo Rain Boots
> View attachment 3453158
> 
> Jimmy Choo flats
> View attachment 3453159
> 
> Givenchy
> View attachment 3453162
> 
> Gucci Loafers
> View attachment 3453160
> 
> Lanvin wedges
> View attachment 3453161
> 
> Prada
> View attachment 3453163


pmd you.


----------



## leisurekitty

Prada 85% off





Tod's







Ferragamo


Prada


----------



## valval92

hello! Did you get my messeage? thanks


----------



## Luv n bags

leisurekitty said:


> A few more finds. PM with sizes to get more info.
> Valentino nude Love Latch pump
> View attachment 3453154
> 
> Miu Miu Pump
> View attachment 3453155
> 
> Jimmy Choo Rain Boots
> View attachment 3453158
> 
> Jimmy Choo flats
> View attachment 3453159
> 
> Givenchy
> View attachment 3453162
> 
> Gucci Loafers
> View attachment 3453160
> 
> Lanvin wedges
> View attachment 3453161
> 
> Prada
> View attachment 3453163



Pm'd you about Valentino's.  Fingers crossed they are my size!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

leisurekitty said:


> So... Giuseppe Zanotti Camel suede thigh high boots 80% off Thoughts?
> View attachment 3453121
> 
> View attachment 3453122



I like them. Would totally rock them if I didn't have such thick thighs [emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3452849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Winner winnnerr



Love the color.


----------



## leisurekitty

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I like them. Would totally rock them if I didn't have such thick thighs [emoji30][emoji30]



Hey!! I'm in the thick thigh club too [emoji119] however they actually fit great!! I think it's because the suede is so soft. I plan on wearing  them with skirts in the winter.


----------



## peacelovesequin

leisurekitty said:


> So... Giuseppe Zanotti Camel suede thigh high boots 80% off Thoughts?
> View attachment 3453121
> 
> View attachment 3453122



Those are so cute. Perfect for fall!


----------



## leisurekitty

Jimmy Choo wedges


----------



## hellokimmiee

While they're my size and I love that color I would personally pass on the Rockstuds. It's way too much $$ to drop at the Rack. I don't want to encourage them raising prices and you vote with your dollar. 

As others have said, you can find better deals elsewhere. I actually passed on a pair of Harlequin Rockstuds in my size during the Neiman marcus final sale. They were only $420 and I thought that was too much. 

I'm optimistic that this isn't a permanent thing. My fav SA said they're not transfers or nqc so I think cheaper Rockstuds are still out there.


----------



## bankygirl

peacelovesequin said:


> Those are so cute. Perfect for fall!


I agree! The color is TDF!


----------



## silliex

Hi everyone, I've been a long time admirer of this thread and am so thankful to all the contributions made. It's changed the way I shop!

I definitely tried for a few months going as often as I could go and as many different stores too but only really looking for SW, Choos, rock studs, and basic staple shoes but always walked out empty handed.

These are items I've purchased this summer. I was very pleased to have found Tory Burch suede sandals with the original box and dust bag for $120. And Tory Burch Miller sandals for 70% off at $60! I had been eyeing this Burberry watch for many years now and saw them a few times, once at $250 but I hesitated buying and regretted it. I finally found one again for the same price. Though it's not the white face I originally liked, the silver face is quite nice.










Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## bakeacookie

silliex said:


> Hi everyone, I've been a long time admirer of this thread and am so thankful to all the contributions made. It's changed the way I shop!
> 
> I definitely tried for a few months going as often as I could go and as many different stores too but only really looking for SW, Choos, rock studs, and basic staple shoes but always walked out empty handed.
> 
> These are items I've purchased this summer. I was very pleased to have found Tory Burch suede sandals with the original box and dust bag for $120. And Tory Burch Miller sandals for 70% off at $60! I had been eyeing this Burberry watch for many years now and saw them a few times, once at $250 but I hesitated buying and regretted it. I finally found one again for the same price. Though it's not the white face I originally liked, the silver face is quite nice.
> 
> View attachment 3453243
> View attachment 3453244
> View attachment 3453245
> View attachment 3453246
> View attachment 3453247
> View attachment 3453257
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Twins on the watch! [emoji4] it's so versatile!


----------



## mugenprincess

leisurekitty said:


> So... Giuseppe Zanotti Camel suede thigh high boots 80% off Thoughts?
> View attachment 3453121
> 
> View attachment 3453122



Omg loveeerr


----------



## bargainhunter95

Found these stuff in the past two weeks at my rack but they're all gone now. Tributes, Valentino, and a. McQueen!


----------



## itsmree

silliex said:


> Hi everyone, I've been a long time admirer of this thread and am so thankful to all the contributions made. It's changed the way I shop!
> .......
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


i adore those black tb!!


----------



## neoncoast

First post in this thread! I love the Rack and go fairly often.
I found & bought my absolute favorite style of jeans last night -- the AG Stilt Cigarette, in black. Originally $235 for $55, buried in the clearance section. I've never found a pair there so I was really excited!


----------



## peacelovesequin

neoncoast said:


> First post in this thread! I love the Rack and go fairly often.
> I found & bought my absolute favorite style of jeans last night -- the AG Stilt Cigarette, in black. Originally $235 for $55, buried in the clearance section. I've never found a pair there so I was really excited!



Great find and welcome to the thread!


----------



## buyingpig

Hi everyone, I want to thank Louvigilante for helping me find this pair of Loubs. After she returned the shoes, I called the store to buy them. The store located the shoes, but refused to sell them to me!!! They said the shoes were full line return and had to go back to full line. Louvigilante called them with order number to prove the shoes originally came from NR. She really went above and beyond to help me! I am very thankful. I got the shoes over the weekend and they fit very well. They even came with box and dust bags. I will be keeping them! Thank you ladies for your positive and helpful spirit!


----------



## twoblues

This is a few hours old but spotted 2 pairs Valentino black leather Rockstuds at a not-so-discounted price of $509. PM with your size (European size) and I'll give out location. The two pairs are different sizes.


----------



## Superbaby

Pm you


----------



## natalia0128

Sorry, this is out of topic. I remembered last time one of our members said they sent an email to Nordstrom rack customer service to set up the price scanner at rack. I was wondered what they really said about our suggestions for price scanner thing


----------



## Leto

natalia0128 said:


> Sorry, this is out of topic. I remembered last time one of our members said they sent an email to Nordstrom rack customer service to set up the price scanner at rack. I was wondered what they really said about our suggestions for price scanner thing



They never replied to me [emoji107] such a bummer!


----------



## bankygirl

Leto said:


> They never replied to me [emoji107] such a bummer!



Me either. They simply ignored my message. Maybe we should mass tweet them? The last 5 things I bought rang up lower at the register and to think I almost left a couple behind!


----------



## natalia0128

We all should complain on facebook. That way we know they read put message or not.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Just got home from the NR Waikiki preview event. The only good think is that they had CTR early. All red tags extra 25% off. I saw a pair of Prada Baroques for $49.98 red tag. Saw tons of Minnie Mouse uggs. No designer bags. One of the associates that knew me from the other location told me all of the store transfers came straight to Waikiki. But the employees had 2 days to shop prior to the opening. 
The store officially opens on Thursday.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Leto said:


> They never replied to me [emoji107] such a bummer!



Same. I wrote like 3 emails and nothing.


----------



## louvigilante

buyingpig said:


> Hi everyone, I want to thank Louvigilante for helping me find this pair of Loubs. After she returned the shoes, I called the store to buy them. The store located the shoes, but refused to sell them to me!!! They said the shoes were full line return and had to go back to full line. Louvigilante called them with order number to prove the shoes originally came from NR. She really went above and beyond to help me! I am very thankful. I got the shoes over the weekend and they fit very well. They even came with box and dust bags. I will be keeping them! Thank you ladies for your positive and helpful spirit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453764



So very happy it had a fairy tale ending! Wear them in good health!


----------



## marcj

yakusoku.af said:


> Just got home from the NR Waikiki preview event. The only good think is that they had CTR early. All red tags extra 25% off. I saw a pair of Prada Baroques for $49.98 red tag. Saw tons of Minnie Mouse uggs. No designer bags. One of the associates that knew me from the other location told me all of the store transfers came straight to Waikiki. But the employees had 2 days to shop prior to the opening.
> The store officially opens on Thursday.



What color where the baroques? Looking for another pair ... Mine got stolen


----------



## yakusoku.af

marcj said:


> What color where the baroques? Looking for another pair ... Mine got stolen



Black frame with clear marbleish arms


----------



## marcj

Thanks!!!


----------



## mssmelanie

Ugh! I never see anything at the philly NR!


----------



## honey_babee

buyingpig said:


> Hi everyone, I want to thank Louvigilante for helping me find this pair of Loubs. After she returned the shoes, I called the store to buy them. The store located the shoes, but refused to sell them to me!!! They said the shoes were full line return and had to go back to full line. Louvigilante called them with order number to prove the shoes originally came from NR. She really went above and beyond to help me! I am very thankful. I got the shoes over the weekend and they fit very well. They even came with box and dust bags. I will be keeping them! Thank you ladies for your positive and helpful spirit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453764



IN LOVEEEEEEE


----------



## scgirl212

My second pair in a month! Size 38 $299 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I'm very tempted by these Fendi sandals as well, also $299. They are deceptively high! 





Also saw lots of Manolos, Jimmy choo, some Chloe ghillie flats and some Prada.


----------



## gquinn

scgirl212 said:


> My second pair in a month! Size 38 $299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very tempted by these Fendi sandals as well, also $299. They are deceptively high!
> 
> View attachment 3454618
> 
> 
> 
> Also saw lots of Manolos, Jimmy choo, some Chloe ghillie flats and some Prada.



Omg! Love the CL! If you decide not to keep them, I'd gladly take them off your hands[emoji12]

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## bagnutt

What do you guys think about sending an email blast to the VP of User Experience & Optimization to request the old app back and/or ask them to add price scanners to the Rack stores? It seems like many of you have emailed customer service or contacted your local Rack representatives and not received a response.  Perhaps we can pick a date and everyone sends an email on the same day?   

It is probably against forum rules to post his email address and phone number, correct?

I found the VP's info on elliott.org and this note was included:
Note: Mr. Saltzman should be contacted if the customer experience issue is related to how Nordstrom’s technology features work (e.g. website, mobile shopping app, and store registers).


----------



## bankygirl

bagnutt said:


> What do you guys think about sending an email blast to the VP of User Experience & Optimization to request the old app back and/or ask them to add price scanners to the Rack stores? It seems like many of you have emailed customer service or contacted your local Rack representatives and not received a response.  Perhaps we can pick a date and everyone sends an email on the same day?
> 
> It is probably against forum rules to post his email address and phone number, correct?
> 
> I found the VP's info on elliott.org and this note was included:
> Note: Mr. Saltzman should be contacted if the customer experience issue is related to how Nordstrom’s technology features work (e.g. website, mobile shopping app, and store registers).



I think it's a terrific idea and I'm in!


----------



## bankygirl

scgirl212 said:


> My second pair in a month! Size 38 $299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very tempted by these Fendi sandals as well, also $299. They are deceptively high!
> 
> View attachment 3454618
> 
> 
> 
> Also saw lots of Manolos, Jimmy choo, some Chloe ghillie flats and some Prada.



These are gorgeous and my size! Send me some good Loub vibes


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Don't remember who said that their Rack was test running a Preview day for card holders for CTR, but I overheard an associate talking to a customer today that they also were doing the same thing as well, starting tomorrow. So maybe all the Racks are doing this now?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
NR Honolulu Ward 




The only Moschino bag I saw 
It's more like a Wallet on chain though


----------



## valval92

Jimmy Choo boots size 8 new with box $299.   PM for location


----------



## yakusoku.af

ballerinakgurl said:


> Don't remember who said that their Rack was test running a Preview day for card holders for CTR, but I overheard an associate talking to a customer today that they also were doing the same thing as well, starting tomorrow. So maybe all the Racks are doing this now?



I just called NR Ward to double check and they said it starts tomorrow for everyone.  Maybe just in Hawaii? They are prob decided to start it on Thursday because the new store opens on Thursday and they are gonna run the extra 25% off for the opening


----------



## daisygrl

Finally I found something worth sharing. I haven't bought much in NR for a long time (no good inventory around here) that I thought for a second that I was cured of shopping.  But no, here we go: Doma leather jacket: $89, Black Orchid jeans: $54, Marc Jacobs sweater $45. All red tags.


----------



## Leto

bankygirl said:


> I think it's a terrific idea and I'm in!



I'm in too!


----------



## buyingpig

bagnutt said:


> What do you guys think about sending an email blast to the VP of User Experience & Optimization to request the old app back and/or ask them to add price scanners to the Rack stores? It seems like many of you have emailed customer service or contacted your local Rack representatives and not received a response.  Perhaps we can pick a date and everyone sends an email on the same day?
> 
> It is probably against forum rules to post his email address and phone number, correct?
> 
> I found the VP's info on elliott.org and this note was included:
> Note: Mr. Saltzman should be contacted if the customer experience issue is related to how Nordstrom’s technology features work (e.g. website, mobile shopping app, and store registers).


I am in as well! Let's do this!


----------



## bagnutt

daisygrl said:


> Finally I found something worth sharing. I haven't bought much in NR for a long time (no good inventory around here) that I thought for a second that I was cured of shopping.  But no, here we go: Doma leather jacket: $89, Black Orchid jeans: $54, Marc Jacobs sweater $45. All red tags.


Great finds! Especially love the leather jacket


----------



## hellokimmiee

bagnutt said:


> What do you guys think about sending an email blast to the VP of User Experience & Optimization to request the old app back and/or ask them to add price scanners to the Rack stores? It seems like many of you have emailed customer service or contacted your local Rack representatives and not received a response.  Perhaps we can pick a date and everyone sends an email on the same day?
> 
> It is probably against forum rules to post his email address and phone number, correct?
> 
> I found the VP's info on elliott.org and this note was included:
> Note: Mr. Saltzman should be contacted if the customer experience issue is related to how Nordstrom’s technology features work (e.g. website, mobile shopping app, and store registers).



I'm in!


----------



## Kelly7adria

daisygrl said:


> Finally I found something worth sharing. I haven't bought much in NR for a long time (no good inventory around here) that I thought for a second that I was cured of shopping.  But no, here we go: Doma leather jacket: $89, Black Orchid jeans: $54, Marc Jacobs sweater $45. All red tags.


LOVE that jacket!! Awesome deal!!


----------



## intrigue

These size 7 Manolo Hangisi flats for $249.97---I did not purchase so they should still be available tomorrow AM first thing. PM for location.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

scgirl212 said:


> My second pair in a month! Size 38 $299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very tempted by these Fendi sandals as well, also $299. They are deceptively high!
> 
> View attachment 3454618
> 
> 
> 
> Also saw lots of Manolos, Jimmy choo, some Chloe ghillie flats and some Prada.


Wow!!! I bought those loubs at full price from Neiman Marcus!!!!!! Great find!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

bagnutt said:


> What do you guys think about sending an email blast to the VP of User Experience & Optimization to request the old app back and/or ask them to add price scanners to the Rack stores? It seems like many of you have emailed customer service or contacted your local Rack representatives and not received a response.  Perhaps we can pick a date and everyone sends an email on the same day?
> 
> It is probably against forum rules to post his email address and phone number, correct?
> 
> I found the VP's info on elliott.org and this note was included:
> Note: Mr. Saltzman should be contacted if the customer experience issue is related to how Nordstrom’s technology features work (e.g. website, mobile shopping app, and store registers).


Wonderful idea! I would love to do it.


----------



## joanah

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3455028
> 
> 
> These size 7 Manolo Hangisi flats for $249.97---I did not purchase so they should still be available tomorrow AM first thing. PM for location.


Wish they were 38 1/2


----------



## vornado

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3455028
> 
> 
> These size 7 Manolo Hangisi flats for $249.97---I did not purchase so they should still be available tomorrow AM first thing. PM for location.



Pm'd you


----------



## cocodiamonds

Love all these deals


----------



## bakeacookie

Helmut Lang revolve pants $25.99
Rebecca Minkoff stickers $3.25


----------



## bagnshoe

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3455028
> 
> 
> These size 7 Manolo Hangisi flats for $249.97---I did not purchase so they should still be available tomorrow AM first thing. PM for location.



Pmed you. Thx


----------



## krissa

Tons of Deborah Lippmann polishes on clearance for $1-3. A few butter London as well. I only saw glitter at my store, but these could be great gifts for polish lovers.


----------



## bakeacookie

Oh the HK polishes! I should look for those!


----------



## krissa

bakeacookie said:


> Oh the HK polishes! I should look for those!


Those I got from tj maxx for $3.99.


----------



## mainguyen504

daisygrl said:


> Finally I found something worth sharing. I haven't bought much in NR for a long time (no good inventory around here) that I thought for a second that I was cured of shopping.  But no, here we go: Doma leather jacket: $89, Black Orchid jeans: $54, Marc Jacobs sweater $45. All red tags.


OMG I'm in love with everything


----------



## bakeacookie

krissa said:


> Those I got from tj maxx for $3.99.



Oh! I should go there! Thanks!


----------



## Yogathlete

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3455028
> 
> 
> These size 7 Manolo Hangisi flats for $249.97---I did not purchase so they should still be available tomorrow AM first thing. PM for location.


Did anyone buy these?? If not, PM you.


----------



## intrigue

Yogathlete said:


> Did anyone buy these?? If not, PM you.



These have been purchased, sorry!


----------



## daisygrl

mainguyen504 said:


> OMG I'm in love with everything





Kelly7adria said:


> LOVE that jacket!! Awesome deal!!





bagnutt said:


> Great finds! Especially love the leather jacket



Thanks, guys! Can't wait to wear the jacket! Btw, I will be returning the Marc Jacobs sweater if anyone interested.


----------



## bea8480

Our Nordstrom Rack just opened last week so I wasn't expecting to find any great deals, but I did.  I got these Vince Camuto boots for $35.


----------



## natalia0128

Last time, I sent an email direct to one of Nordstrom Rack Customer service email conplain about my local Nordstrom rack store expereince. He emailed back within 24 hours. If you guys would like I can share his  email so we all can send him an email at the same time about price scanner.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Arizona, Iowa, & Michigan also doing CTR one day early for rewards members.


----------



## krisvoys

Spotted a leopard dolce and gabbana bucket bag! Sorry no pics and couldn't find the exact one online, 789 from almost 4,000. It had gold chains on the handles. Really nice bag! PM for details! There was also a small Burberry bag but I didn't look at the price or know the style


----------



## Minh2

Hi guys new to this thread! So amazing all of the great finds! Just wanted to share I saw these last night PM me if interested and I can let you know the location!  happy hunting at CTR this weekend! 
PS. If anyone sees Charlotte Olympia kitty flats in a 36 please let me know I've been hunting for them forever but it never shows up at my rack.


----------



## lvchanelboy

Minh2 said:


> Hi guys new to this thread! So amazing all of the great finds! Just wanted to share I saw these last night PM me if interested and I can let you know the location!  happy hunting at CTR this weekend!
> PS. If anyone sees Charlotte Olympia kitty flats in a 36 please let me know I've been hunting for them forever but it never shows up at my rack.


A reseller was just at that store the other day and bought a W&R bal city bag but left those behind I guess


----------



## Minh2

lvchanelboy said:


> A reseller was just at that store the other day and bought a W&R bal city bag but left those behind I guess


 I didn't know this location had much designer goods!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Minh2 said:


> I didn't know this location had much designer goods!


Yeah they posted it on instagram and I asked which store and they told me they bought it to resell, so annoying


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone seen any inexpensive leather jackets?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> NR Honolulu Ward
> View attachment 3454774
> 
> View attachment 3454775
> 
> The only Moschino bag I saw
> It's more like a Wallet on chain though
> View attachment 3454776
> 
> View attachment 3454777
> 
> View attachment 3454778
> 
> View attachment 3454779



I wonder what size the McQueen scarf is. In any event if you love McQueen scarves I have really good luck getting the silk ones on gilt for under $150. Trick is to wait until they have a coupon which seems quite frequently these days.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Looked for some good shoe deals today in Chicago but was unsuccessful.



daisygrl said:


> Finally I found something worth sharing. I haven't bought much in NR for a long time (no good inventory around here) that I thought for a second that I was cured of shopping.  But no, here we go: Doma leather jacket: $89, Black Orchid jeans: $54, Marc Jacobs sweater $45. All red tags.



Great finds! I saw a different Doma at the NR Chicago Ave store and it was $399!


----------



## peacelovesequin

lvchanelboy said:


> A reseller was just at that store the other day and bought a W&R bal city bag but left those behind I guess



I knew that bag looked familiar - I saw it on IG!


----------



## peacelovesequin

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> NR Honolulu Ward
> View attachment 3454774
> 
> View attachment 3454775
> 
> The only Moschino bag I saw
> It's more like a Wallet on chain though
> View attachment 3454776
> 
> View attachment 3454777
> 
> View attachment 3454778
> 
> View attachment 3454779




I wish it was bigger (Moschino)


----------



## Minh2

lvchanelboy said:


> Yeah they posted it on instagram and I asked which store and they told me they bought it to resell, so annoying


Oh I see that reseller now and damn she found a lot of good stuff I wonder if it's all from that store


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Hello! Going to Seattle in a few weeks. Does anyone have any insight on which Rack is better... Northfare or Westlake?


----------



## gquinn

elisainthecity said:


> Hello! Going to Seattle in a few weeks. Does anyone have any insight on which Rack is better... Northfare or Westlake?



Westlake and Factoria have lots of designer. Northgate is ok but doesn't have any designer really.


----------



## Yogathlete

elisainthecity said:


> Hello! Going to Seattle in a few weeks. Does anyone have any insight on which Rack is better... Northfare or Westlake?


I have found great designer finds whenever I am at the Westlake location. I actually found a pair of Louboutin brand new, black pointed toe pump, for $249. They had (have maybe?) a large designer clothing selection for women. It is also next to the flagship Nordstrom and Barneys and a bunch of other shopping so I like this location when I visit!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

lvchanelboy said:


> A reseller was just at that store the other day and bought a W&R bal city bag but left those behind I guess


I bought the Balenciaga from the reseller on IG. I figured I'd never find one at my Rack.


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted - not sure if any items will be available for CTR tomorrow, message for location if interested. None of my area stores are doing early access for cardholders.

Michele 18mm watch band


----------



## bagnutt

Proenza leather/snake/suede tote - tassel is missing


----------



## bagnutt

Rachel by Rachel Roy & LAMB coats both XS


----------



## 28thofmay

Has anyone seen Burberry scarves at their NR? I still regret passing up on this scarf for about $150 about a year ago


----------



## bakeacookie

I haven't seen one lately  they used to be a bit more frequent but who knows now with all the resellers.


----------



## bagnutt




----------



## peacelovesequin

Any shoes bagnutt? Thanks for sharing your finds.


----------



## Cthai

bagnutt said:


> Rachel by Rachel Roy & LAMB coats both XS
> 
> View attachment 3455881
> 
> View attachment 3455882
> 
> View attachment 3455883
> 
> View attachment 3455884



I want both of those costs!! But I don't need anymore coats [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] and I'm really really trying to hold out and hope that I can find the Burberry toggle coat!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

28thofmay said:


> Has anyone seen Burberry scarves at their NR? I still regret passing up on this scarf for about $150 about a year ago


I've seen some at a couple of Racks last week. But they were just solid camel colour.


----------



## bagnutt

Red Valentino with box  & dustbag


----------



## Cthai

28thofmay said:


> Has anyone seen Burberry scarves at their NR? I still regret passing up on this scarf for about $150 about a year ago



I actually saw one a few months back but it was the black(?) darker colors... I'll keep an eye out


----------



## bagnutt

Marc Jacobs boots


----------



## bagnutt

Jimmy Choo


----------



## bagnutt

Why are these $200??


----------



## valval92

valentino rockstuds shoes in size either 4-5 PM for location


----------



## itsmree

bagnutt said:


> Why are these $200??


those are nasty - ewe!

i just googled those and that IS what they look like NEW. what the what?


----------



## bagnutt

Jimmy Choo - these scanned at $142.50 / size 41.5


----------



## bagnutt

Marc Jacobs


----------



## leisurekitty

Jimmy Choo. $299.97. PM with sizes for details.


----------



## bagnutt

AGS


----------



## bagnutt

Jimmy Choo / with boxes


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent still here


----------



## bagnutt

Fendi 





View attachment 3455995

View attachment 3455996


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> Why are these $200??
> 
> View attachment 3455942
> 
> View attachment 3455944
> 
> View attachment 3455946



Golden Goose!
Basically high-end destroyed Converse.


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> Saint Laurent still here
> 
> View attachment 3455990
> 
> View attachment 3455991



I can't believe no one brought them. Such a cute color!


----------



## bagnutt

Bal


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent


----------



## bagnutt

There's a TON of Burberry rain boots here, different styles and sizes, all white tag $169 - $279 




Short boot tag



Mid boot tag



Tall boot tag


----------



## bagnutt

Lanvin


----------



## bagnutt

Derek Lam with box


----------



## mendiola30

bagnutt said:


> Derek Lam with box
> 
> View attachment 3456022
> 
> View attachment 3456023


Beautiful boots - great price!


----------



## bagnutt

Burberry size 38


----------



## itsmree

bagnutt said:


> Burberry size 38



those are fabulous, but wont fit my monster feet


----------



## bagnutt

Michele watch / rubber band


----------



## bagnutt

Burberry watch


----------



## bagnutt

Prada sunnies


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
NR Honolulu Ward 


MCM scarf 




Kenzo backpack 








Moschino
I think they run small because I'm a 6.5 and these were snug. If they were comfortable I would have gotten them 


Dior


----------



## lvchanelboy

I'm loving all of these finds today! I can't wait to go to the rack tomorrow morning and see what's out for CTR!


----------



## kema042290

@bagnutt where are you located ... you have so much good stuff


----------



## Kelly7adria

Spotted today. Never heard of the brand, but will be a good price tomorrow


----------



## Kelly7adria

Also found this awesome Top Shop leather skirt, size 4. PM for location


----------



## bagnutt

mendiola30 said:


> Beautiful boots - great price!



Yes, very good looking. Too small for me.


----------



## Kelly7adria

. It was red tagged around $25


----------



## Kelly7adria




----------



## glitterHips

I spotted a pair of kitten heel manolo's... Size 40 would fit an 8.5 or 8. Beige and delicate design.

I've tried uploading photos but I receive an error that it isn't a valid image. Any tips for getting a file to upload?


----------



## valval92

I just bought this Lanvin necklace


----------



## bagnutt

More scouting [emoji4]

Ferragamo with box


----------



## bagnutt

More scouting [emoji4]

Ferragamo with box

View attachment 3456162

View attachment 3456164


----------



## babycinnamon

valval92 said:


> I just bought this Lanvin necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456144
> View attachment 3456147



Love it!! Awesome deal!


----------



## peacelovesequin

valval92 said:


> I just bought this Lanvin necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456144
> View attachment 3456147



So nice! [emoji7][emoji173]️Great deal!


----------



## cocodiamonds

bagnutt said:


> Jimmy Choo / with boxes
> 
> View attachment 3455986
> 
> View attachment 3455987
> 
> View attachment 3455988
> 
> View attachment 3455989



I have those wedges from the anniversary sale they r sooooo comfy bought them for Vegas pool party


----------



## cocodiamonds




----------



## bagnutt

PENNY ITEM!! Anybody interested in these? 
Rachel Zoe Holly dorsay pumps

All leather/suede


----------



## bagnutt

Jimmy Choo Vita patent flats


----------



## mendiola30

Such great scouting and deals.  I had planned on getting to my NR first thing but now I have meetings    Hopefully there will be a few good things left at my NR since it's a smaller one.


----------



## yakusoku.af

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I wonder what size the McQueen scarf is. In any event if you love McQueen scarves I have really good luck getting the silk ones on gilt for under $150. Trick is to wait until they have a coupon which seems quite frequently these days.



The scarf was still there when I went today. I realized I couldn't even unfold it. Whoever sensored it thought it would be a good idea to sensor the edges together to make a loop. It prob has a hole in it now [emoji107][emoji107][emoji107]


----------



## yakusoku.af

peacelovesequin said:


> I wish it was bigger (Moschino)



That's all I found so far. I'll let you know if I find more.


----------



## Superbaby

bagnutt said:


> PENNY ITEM!! Anybody interested in these?
> Rachel Zoe Holly dorsay pumps
> 
> All leather/suede
> 
> View attachment 3456186



Yes I do!!! Size 8.5 or 9?? [emoji1317][emoji1317]


----------



## Kelly7adria

bagnutt said:


> PENNY ITEM!! Anybody interested in these?
> Rachel Zoe Holly dorsay pumps
> 
> All leather/suede
> 
> View attachment 3456186


I'm interested if 6 1/2 or 7


----------



## hellokimmiee

CTR finds from today:

Missoni V-Neck Jacquard Knit Dress $98 from $1610



McQ by Alexander McQueen Leather Peplum Dress $66 from $1120





Chloe sunglasses $22 from $296



Prada sunglasses $35 from $275


----------



## bagnutt

Escada poncho/vest


----------



## sparksfly

hellokimmiee said:


> CTR finds from today:
> 
> Missoni V-Neck Jacquard Knit Dress $98 from $1610
> View attachment 3456257
> 
> 
> McQ by Alexander McQueen Leather Peplum Dress $66 from $1120
> View attachment 3456254
> 
> View attachment 3456255
> 
> 
> Chloe sunglasses $22 from $296
> View attachment 3456253
> 
> 
> Prada sunglasses $35 from $275
> View attachment 3456256



Could you post the sku for the McQueen?


----------



## bagnutt

Alexander Wang jumpsuit


----------



## hellokimmiee

sparksfly said:


> Could you post the sku for the McQueen?



Here you go: 886463092796


----------



## bagnutt

Walter Baker leather & cotton jacket, medium but fits like a small


----------



## yakusoku.af

Charlotte Olympia heels on the Nordstrom Rack app


----------



## bagnutt

Alexander Wang leather coulottes (?)


----------



## bagnutt

Longchamp wallets











View attachment 3456295


----------



## bagnutt

Longchamp bag - don't know the style name but it is quite large, like a mini weekender


----------



## bankygirl

bagnutt said:


> Longchamp bag - don't know the style name but it is quite large, like a mini weekender
> 
> View attachment 3456286
> 
> View attachment 3456290


Great finds Bagnutt! Your rack is a goldmine!


----------



## bagnutt

bankygirl said:


> Great finds Bagnutt! Your rack is a goldmine!


Yeah, pretty amazing that I wasn't tempted by anything!


----------



## vornado

bagnutt said:


> Jimmy Choo Vita patent flats
> 
> View attachment 3456187
> 
> View attachment 3456188
> 
> View attachment 3456189



Wish they were 37!


----------



## letteshop

Derek Lam Lace-up Sandals $114...several sizes on the Rack app


----------



## LuxeDeb

valval92 said:


> I just bought this Lanvin necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456144
> View attachment 3456147



Gorgeous! What a fab score!


----------



## Superbaby

My McQueen clutch arrived today and I am in L[emoji173]️ve.  Thank you Hellokimmiee for the info [emoji173]️


----------



## mugenprincess

hellokimmiee said:


> CTR finds from today:
> 
> Missoni V-Neck Jacquard Knit Dress $98 from $1610
> View attachment 3456257
> 
> 
> McQ by Alexander McQueen Leather Peplum Dress $66 from $1120
> View attachment 3456254
> 
> View attachment 3456255
> 
> 
> Chloe sunglasses $22 from $296
> View attachment 3456253
> 
> 
> Prada sunglasses $35 from $275
> View attachment 3456256



You always find the best stuff! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pao9

valval92 said:


> I just bought this Lanvin necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456144
> View attachment 3456147


Wow it's beautiful and what an amazing price! 


bagnutt said:


> More scouting [emoji4]
> 
> Ferragamo with box
> 
> View attachment 3456162
> 
> View attachment 3456164


Your store is amazing! 



hellokimmiee said:


> CTR finds from today:
> 
> Missoni V-Neck Jacquard Knit Dress $98 from $1610
> View attachment 3456257
> 
> 
> McQ by Alexander McQueen Leather Peplum Dress $66 from $1120
> View attachment 3456254
> 
> View attachment 3456255
> 
> 
> Chloe sunglasses $22 from $296
> View attachment 3456253
> 
> 
> Prada sunglasses $35 from $275
> View attachment 3456256



The McQueen dress is to die for! What a deal!


----------



## kcf68

Pao9 said:


> Wow it's beautiful and what an amazing price!
> 
> Your store is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> The McQueen dress is to die for! What a deal!


Hi Ms. Pao9!


----------



## Yogathlete

bagnutt said:


> Why are these $200??
> 
> View attachment 3455942
> 
> View attachment 3455944
> 
> View attachment 3455946


This brand is very expensive! I've been looking for a pair of these.... Just not glitter haha


----------



## peacelovesequin

Happy CTR everyone!


----------



## Minh2

bagnutt said:


> PENNY ITEM!! Anybody interested in these?
> Rachel Zoe Holly dorsay pumps
> 
> All leather/suede
> 
> View attachment 3456186


Is there a size 6?


----------



## lvchanelboy

Ok so I didn't find too much, just some cosmetics and I got a little Tory Burch bag for $33. They had some Michelle watch bands, a Burberry bag $499, Jimmy Choo flats size 40 $129, and a Loeffler Randall backpack $64, all red tagged. PM for location


----------



## cocodiamonds

Love that Tory bag great zmas gifts


----------



## cocodiamonds

more Besuty then shore n clothes but perfume and Tory burch eye shadows for under 25.00 total


----------



## peacelovesequin

lvchanelboy said:


> Ok so I didn't find too much, just some cosmetics and I got a little Tory Burch bag for $33. They had some Michelle watch bands, a Burberry bag $499, Jimmy Choo flats size 40 $129, and a Loeffler Randall backpack $64, all red tagged. PM for location
> View attachment 3456602
> View attachment 3456605
> View attachment 3456606
> View attachment 3456608
> View attachment 3456607






cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3456610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more Besuty then shore n clothes but perfume and Tory burch eye shadows for under 25.00 total



Wonderful finds! (Thumbs up)


----------



## Purse lover 1

hellokimmiee said:


> CTR finds from today:
> 
> Missoni V-Neck Jacquard Knit Dress $98 from $1610
> View attachment 3456257
> 
> 
> McQ by Alexander McQueen Leather Peplum Dress $66 from $1120
> View attachment 3456254
> 
> View attachment 3456255
> 
> 
> Chloe sunglasses $22 from $296
> View attachment 3456253
> 
> 
> Prada sunglasses $35 from $275
> View attachment 3456256


 You are the queen of the rack


----------



## bagnutt

All the Russian resellers are waiting at Peets for the Rack to open - crazy there are so many! I am hitting up one more location today and will post if I find anything worth mentioning, but it looks like fierce competition this morning!! [emoji48]


----------



## krisvoys

Spotted Valentino rockstud flats in red, PM your size for location


----------



## krisvoys

Also found a large Phillip lim pashli that was on clearance that I purchased!! Came out to 187


----------



## hellokimmiee

Thanks for all the compliments everyone! Spotted this just now so maybe the purses will come to the rack soon.




It's $179 before red tag if anyone is interested.


----------



## joanah

krisvoys said:


> Spotted Valentino rockstud flats in red, PM your size for location


Pmed you!


----------



## natalia0128

Agl size 7.5


----------



## peacelovesequin

krisvoys said:


> Spotted Valentino rockstud flats in red, PM your size for location



PM'ed you!


----------



## natalia0128

109.97 red tag comes with box


----------



## peacelovesequin

hellokimmiee said:


> Thanks for all the compliments everyone! Spotted this just now so maybe the purses will come to the rack soon.
> 
> View attachment 3456689
> 
> 
> It's $179 before red tag if anyone is interested.




What size?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

valval92 said:


> I just bought this Lanvin necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456144
> View attachment 3456147



Love it!


----------



## natalia0128

Size 5.5


----------



## hellokimmiee

peacelovesequin said:


> What size?



It's a size 42 but someone is already calling for it.


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino with box, pm for location (not CTR)

Not sure if this is a decent deal?


----------



## deathcookie

anybody interested? Not red-tagged but 72% off MSRP.  PM with your size for location.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

I'm out of the country this CTR but love seeing all the finds!!


----------



## bagnutt

McQueen flats


----------



## Superbaby

I wish I have small feet! Most of the shoes are such small sizes! [emoji24]


----------



## Kelly7adria

Does The Rack normally remove red tags before CTR? I had to make a return today and took a 2nd look at the purse I had posted yesterday. Red tags had been removed and replaced with an all white tag


----------



## peacelovesequin

hellokimmiee said:


> It's a size 42 but someone is already calling for it.



Ah darn it! Glad it's going to a happy home!


----------



## bagnutt

CHLOE IS SOLD

Not sure about the Celine and Balenciaga

HURRY and message me if you want and these - they just put these out!!

Chloe / Celine / Bal


----------



## bagnutt

Jason Wu


----------



## littlecutie

bagnutt said:


> HURRY and message me if you want and these - they just put these out!!
> 
> Chloe / Celine / Bal
> 
> View attachment 3456739
> 
> View attachment 3456740
> 
> View attachment 3456741
> 
> View attachment 3456742
> 
> View attachment 3456743
> 
> View attachment 3456744



PM you


----------



## natalia0128




----------



## bagnutt

They also had a Proenza small red leather courier bag with the mixed metal chain (shoulder/cross body bag). It was around $350 red tagged. Couldn't take a pic, someone else was looking at it.


----------



## valval92

bagnutt said:


> They also had a Proenza small red leather courier bag with the mixed metal chain (shoulder/cross body bag). It was around $350 red tagged. Couldn't take a pic, someone else was looking at it.



Pmd you


----------



## ParisPizza

Kelly7adria said:


> Does The Rack normally remove red tags before CTR? I had to make a return today and took a 2nd look at the purse I had posted yesterday. Red tags had been removed and replaced with an all white tag



I'm not sure about switching tags, but earlier this year in Chicago there was a full removal of certain items during Clear the Rack. 

I had been scouting a Rebecca Minkoff bag earlier in the week leading up to CTR, and I wasn't too worried since they had a lot of them same style on clearance. When I got the first day of CTR they appeared to be all gone, but then I was able to dig one up from the bottom of the clearance bin. When I went to pay, the cashier said to one of the other associates something along the lines of "looks like we forgot to pull one."


----------



## valval92

Pm for location


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Interesting st.john shirt, PM for location.


----------



## krisvoys

krisvoys said:


> Spotted Valentino rockstud flats in red, PM your size for location


Studs are gone, no more PMs please!


----------



## leisurekitty

PM if interested


----------



## leisurekitty




----------



## bagnutt

These were waiting patiently for me to find them. So happy to get a wish list item during CTR! [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## NicoleAngelina

bagnutt said:


> These were waiting patiently for me to find them. So happy to get a wish list item during CTR! [emoji7][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3456911



Congrats!!! I found a pair exactly like these about a year ago at NR and they're still one of my favorite finds. Enjoy them!! [emoji4]


----------



## leisurekitty

bagnutt said:


> These were waiting patiently for me to find them. So happy to get a wish list item during CTR! [emoji7][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3456911



Great find!!


----------



## Superbaby

So jealous [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ congrats!


----------



## vornado

Ferragamo size 7 refinished sole white tag 190 ,jimmy choo 42 red tag and not refinished sole 250 pm for location


----------



## meowmix318

Gorgeous finds everyone. I'm going to San Diego this weekend. Are any of the Nordstrom Rack locations worth a visit? I'm a fan of top designer like everyone here


----------



## lms910

Cupcakes and cashmere faux leather $16!


----------



## leisurekitty

Prada. Thoughts?


----------



## DiorKiss

hellokimmiee said:


> McQ by Alexander McQueen Leather Peplum Dress $66 from $1120
> View attachment 3456254
> 
> View attachment 3456255



That dress! Wow. How I wish I lived in the US again... we don't get these kinds of deals in Europe!


----------



## ilovejae

leisurekitty said:


> View attachment 3456984
> 
> Prada. Thoughts?



cute！


----------



## LuxeDeb

I know where there is a Stella McCartney red Falabella bag with fringe if anyone is interested. It's so cute! I'm over my picture limit so I cannot take a pic. It's $649 redtag.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I scored a Christian Louboutin Sweet Charity mini bag $489 before red tag! I cannot take pics right now, but will post later.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi everyone,
Congrats on your awesome finds! I went to the rack today however there were no high end designers at the location at all. I'm so happy to see all your finds!!! Bagnutt congrats on finding the ysl sandals! They're gorgeous! Happy finds everyone!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Live shopping. PM for location.


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> Live shopping. PM for location.
> 
> View attachment 3457120
> View attachment 3457121


Can't wait to see what you find!


----------



## yakusoku.af

peacelovesequin said:


> Live shopping. PM for location.
> 
> View attachment 3457120
> View attachment 3457121


Check you pm


----------



## lvlouis

krissa said:


> Tons of Deborah Lippmann polishes on clearance for $1-3. A few butter London as well. I only saw glitter at my store, but these could be great gifts for polish lovers.



Great deals!!! Which location?


----------



## valval92

Gorg heels size 8 $249 red tag pm for location


----------



## My3boyscde

Spotted at Willow Grove in PA!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Alexander Wang. $299 (white tag). 
PM your size for location.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Vince Jacket from Anniversary Sale 
Size: XS 
Price: $349 (Red-tagged)


----------



## valval92

Celine Trenchcoat red tag $ 990 PM for location


----------



## designer bliss

natalia0128 said:


>


hello can you share the location? I love this beauty


----------



## cocodiamonds

Went to work with the new pink sugar perfume and couldn't get enough  complements went back got another one for 6.75 and another Tory burch palate good zmas gifts


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu Ward location 






I think all the ties were white tag 69.97


----------



## yakusoku.af

Cont


Proenza





Does anyone like Sophie Hulme? I saw a few of those bags but didn't take pictures. I can take pictures next time if anyone is interested.


----------



## krisvoys

Seems like the racks are getting some good designer things in for this sale! I'm excited to check again tomorrow!


----------



## valval92

I'm the only one who get scared taking pics on the items in nordstorm rack? I dont want the SA to think im a reseller lol so ? how do you guys feel about taking pics of the items?


----------



## toheavenx

So jealous of everyone's awesome finds!!

Does Racks restock daily during CTR?  I went to my regular Racks and was pretty disappointed in the shoe section.. was able to find only one pair to bring home!


----------



## bagnutt

valval92 said:


> I'm the only one who get scared taking pics on the items in nordstorm rack? I dont want the SA to think im a reseller lol so ? how do you guys feel about taking pics of the items?


I couldn't care less what they think. I would much rather have the items go to people that will use and appreciate them without huge markups. The resellers fill up their carts whereas I am just taking pics to send to friends.


----------



## bagnutt

toheavenx said:


> So jealous of everyone's awesome finds!!
> 
> Does Racks restock daily during CTR?  I went to my regular Racks and was pretty disappointed in the shoe section.. was able to find only one pair to bring home!


They were stocking shoes this morning when I was in store, but only white tag items.


----------



## valval92

I found some ALG shoes and posted them right here, when I was taking pics the SA looked at me like if I did something wrong


----------



## valval92

Does anyone like this kind of style? They were size 8 $199 red tag I think the brand is called Rosetta Getty


----------



## leilani01

*Manolo B d'orsay size 34.5.  PM for location.  Saw this pair of Manolos this morning. *


----------



## yakusoku.af

valval92 said:


> I'm the only one who get scared taking pics on the items in nordstorm rack? I dont want the SA to think im a reseller lol so ? how do you guys feel about taking pics of the items?



I just take the picture lol I don't make a big deal out of it and no one has ever told me to stop. And lots of people take pictures now not only resellers. 
Plus I'm too lazy to type out UPC numbers lol


----------



## meowmix318

valval92 said:


> I'm the only one who get scared taking pics on the items in nordstorm rack? I dont want the SA to think im a reseller lol so ? how do you guys feel about taking pics of the items?



I don't think people care. Especially with social media like Twitter and Instagram, etc for people to post photos, it is just the norm to see people doing it.


----------



## Pao9

bagnutt said:


> These were waiting patiently for me to find them. So happy to get a wish list item during CTR! [emoji7][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3456911



What a great find, the low heel tributes are my favorite shoes! I have 2, 1 of the taller size but I don't wear it as much as the low hell, gorgeous color! 

My rack sucked today! It used to be pretty good! I'm sure the SAs or manager are buying everything up! Eve. The girl in that was standing in line was mentioning it to her friend!


----------



## toheavenx

Gucci Peep Toe Booties - $240 after tax.  I was on the fence about these but thought I'd buy first since store was about to close.  Thoughts??


----------



## tinycaleb

toheavenx said:


> Gucci Peep Toe Booties - $240 after tax.  I was on the fence about these but thought I'd buy first since store was about to close.  Thoughts??


YES!!!


----------



## leisurekitty

toheavenx said:


> Gucci Peep Toe Booties - $240 after tax.  I was on the fence about these but thought I'd buy first since store was about to close.  Thoughts??



I like them a lot. I think they are "classic" and you should keep them for sure.


----------



## amstevens714

Gorgeous!


----------



## LuxeDeb

toheavenx said:


> Gucci Peep Toe Booties - $240 after tax.  I was on the fence about these but thought I'd buy first since store was about to close.  Thoughts??



Gorgeous, totally a keeper! Perfect for Fall and Winter!


----------



## Superbaby

Keep!


----------



## francesmonique

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu Ward location
> View attachment 3457164
> 
> View attachment 3457165
> 
> View attachment 3457166
> 
> I think all the ties were white tag 69.97
> View attachment 3457167
> 
> View attachment 3457168
> 
> View attachment 3457171
> 
> View attachment 3457169
> 
> View attachment 3457170




The Pashli backpack. I've been on the hunt for any Pashli at a rack for 2 years now and I've found nothing so far


----------



## yakusoku.af

francesmonique said:


> The Pashli backpack. I've been on the hunt for any Pashli at a rack for 2 years now and I've found nothing so far


This is the first Pashli I've seen here. It might still be there. I didn't buy any of these.


----------



## francesmonique

yakusoku.af said:


> This is the first Pashli I've seen here. It might still be there. I didn't buy any of these.



I'll have to call in the morning and see if it's still available.


----------



## yakusoku.af

francesmonique said:


> I'll have to call in the morning and see if it's still available.



It's Hawaii, they are open for another 2 hours 10pm Hawaii time.


----------



## silliex

itsmree said:


> i adore those black tb!!


I've seen it a few times around the SoCal stores at Hastings Village and West Co!


----------



## Mimmy

toheavenx said:


> Gucci Peep Toe Booties - $240 after tax.  I was on the fence about these but thought I'd buy first since store was about to close.  Thoughts??



These are gorgeous! I live in FL, so I could wear them most of the year. In cooler climates, they would be great for the summer to fall transition.


----------



## applecidered

Went to my local NR yesterday after work, saw a ton of Aquatalia suede booties for around $125 (post 25% off). I didn't get any but just a heads up.


----------



## bankygirl

If anybody sees a Pashli mini, or CO Kitty flats in size 38, would you be so kind to PM me?

I saw a red Balenciaga backpack for about $700 red tagged. Still there when I left late yesterday. Also that Moschino license plate backpack, same price. Didn't have my phone so didn't take pics, but pm for location!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here is the Christian Louboutin spiked Sweet Charity bag I scored yesterday! I love that the strap can change to a crossbody like Chanel flap bags. Do you all think this was a good deal?


----------



## ballerinakgurl

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is the Christian Louboutin spiked Sweet Charity bag I scored yesterday! I love that the strap can change to a crossbody like Chanel flap bags. Do you all think this was a good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457601
> 
> View attachment 3457603
> 
> View attachment 3457604


Love this bag!!! I think it's a good deal if you got the extra 25%!


----------



## valval92

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is the Christian Louboutin spiked Sweet Charity bag I scored yesterday! I love that the strap can change to a crossbody like Chanel flap bags. Do you all think this was a good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457601
> 
> View attachment 3457603
> 
> View attachment 3457604



Wow what a nice bag! Congrats!! [emoji7]


----------



## peacelovesequin

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is the Christian Louboutin spiked Sweet Charity bag I scored yesterday! I love that the strap can change to a crossbody like Chanel flap bags. Do you all think this was a good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457601
> 
> View attachment 3457603
> 
> View attachment 3457604



Beautiful color! [emoji7]


----------



## NicoleAngelina

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is the Christian Louboutin spiked Sweet Charity bag I scored yesterday! I love that the strap can change to a crossbody like Chanel flap bags. Do you all think this was a good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457601
> 
> View attachment 3457603
> 
> View attachment 3457604



I love the bag!! Beautiful color


----------



## LuxeDeb

ballerinakgurl said:


> Love this bag!!! I think it's a good deal if you got the extra 25%!




Thanks everyone! Yes, it was $367 after redtag. Now if I could just get my hands on some Louboutin heels to go with it! Size 39.5 if anyone sees any Louboutin heels


----------



## Superbaby

Your bag inspired me to want one too. Haha. Congrats!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Shopmore

bankygirl said:


> If anybody sees a Pashli mini, or CO Kitty flats in size 38, would you be so kind to PM me?
> 
> I saw a red Balenciaga backpack for about $700 red tagged. Still there when I left late yesterday. Also that Moschino license plate backpack, same price. Didn't have my phone so didn't take pics, but pm for location!


What material was the Balenciaga backpack?


----------



## bankygirl

Shopmore said:


> What material was the Balenciaga backpack?


It was leather


----------



## cocodiamonds

That bag omg I d die congrats !


----------



## krisvoys

Nothing good or new at my rack today


----------



## vornado

Saw two prada , red tag , 38.5 $250, one jimmy choo, red tag, 38, $230,
	

		
			
		

		
	





And another pair of jimmy choo size 38.5 or 39, platform sandals, $299, red tag, didn't get a chance to take picture of this pair. Pm for location.


----------



## itsmree

silliex said:


> I've seen it a few times around the SoCal stores at Hastings Village and West Co!


im in the I.E. so i go to riverside, redlands and ontario mills . .  . we never get the good stuff


----------



## eri0087

My rack had red tagged Chanel shoes this morning! I picked up a pair of gold sandals that were $299.97 before the 25% off.. I do love them but is it a good deal?  I'll post a pic of them when I get home. 

There was also a pair of the heels with the pearl on the heel, and a pair of black sandals (both Chanel). Also a pair of blue Saint Laurent platform heels. No pics as I was in a rush but PM me for size and location!


----------



## Michelle1x

meowmix318 said:


> I don't think people care. Especially with social media like Twitter and Instagram, etc for people to post photos, it is just the norm to see people doing it.



Yeah haven't you heard their PA system that announces "share your great finds on social media" - LOL, I know NR song playlists and announcements by heart.


----------



## hellokimmiee

eri0087 said:


> My rack had red tagged Chanel shoes this morning! I picked up a pair of gold sandals that were $299.97 before the 25% off.. I do love them but is it a good deal?  I'll post a pic of them when I get home.
> 
> There was also a pair of the heels with the pearl on the heel, and a pair of black sandals (both Chanel). Also a pair of blue Saint Laurent platform heels. No pics as I was in a rush but PM me for size and location!



PM'd you


----------



## Michelle1x

For those that are Michele watch fans, there is a Michele Deco II gold bracelet red tagged for $99 ($75 after CTR discount)- retail price $700.  This is the DECO II which won't fit the deco.  I can dig up the UPC if anyone is interested - I posted on the Michele thead and a few people there called around and couldn't find one but you never know.


----------



## eri0087

Here are the Chanel sandals I got. These were in multiple sizes! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
. They even came with the original box and dust bag!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Went to another rack and found a Burberry card holder! Also I saw a Burberry trench with leather sleeves size 4 and a brown Burberry scarf, both white tag. PM for location


----------



## gquinn

eri0087 said:


> Here are the Chanel sandals I got. These were in multiple sizes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457864
> View attachment 3457866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They even came with the original box and dust bag!



Those are adorable!!! Great score! Congrats!


----------



## lvchanelboy

lvchanelboy said:


> Went to another rack and found a Burberry card holder! Also I saw a Burberry trench with leather sleeves size 4 and a brown Burberry scarf, both white tag. PM for location
> View attachment 3457869
> View attachment 3457872
> View attachment 3457873


Forgot to post trench is $999 and scarf is $137


----------



## eri0087

gquinn said:


> Those are adorable!!! Great score! Congrats!



Aw thanks! My jaw definitely dropped when I realized there was Chanel at the rack


----------



## yakusoku.af

The Moschino Powder Puff bags are at Honolulu Ward NR


----------



## ThisVNchick

Jimmy Choo "Durum" boots in mocha at the rack if anyone wants to get ready for fall. 

Size 38, $299 red tagged


----------



## Superbaby

Why the different in prices?
How come the leader is cheaper ? Lol


----------



## vt2159

I spotted some Valentinos at the Rack! It was exciting, but did not purchase these ones since they were not my size.


----------



## valval92

eri0087 said:


> Here are the Chanel sandals I got. These were in multiple sizes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457864
> View attachment 3457866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They even came with the original box and dust bag!



Pmd you


----------



## valval92

vt2159 said:


> I spotted some Valentinos at the Rack! It was exciting, but did not purchase these ones since they were not my size.
> 
> View attachment 3457987
> 
> View attachment 3457989
> 
> View attachment 3457985
> 
> View attachment 3457986


 pmd you


----------



## Yogathlete

lvchanelboy said:


> Went to another rack and found a Burberry card holder! Also I saw a Burberry trench with leather sleeves size 4 and a brown Burberry scarf, both white tag. PM for location
> View attachment 3457869
> View attachment 3457872
> View attachment 3457873


Love that Burberry trench!! Is it prosum?? and my size ahhh!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Superbaby said:


> Why the different in prices?
> How come the leader is cheaper ? Lol



The only reason I can think of is that Bubbles has 2 tassels because of her pig tails and Blossom only has 1. The original prices have $100 difference. 
But I don't think the extra tassel should be $100 more lol


----------



## lvchanelboy

Yogathlete said:


> Love that Burberry trench!! Is it prosum?? and my size ahhh!!


I think it was, it was gorgeous! It was also hiding in the kids dept but I put it back in women's coats lol, someone else must've really liked it.


----------



## cmm62

eri0087 said:


> Here are the Chanel sandals I got. These were in multiple sizes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457864
> View attachment 3457866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They even came with the original box and dust bag!



Those are so awesome, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## wis3ly

vornado said:


> Ferragamo size 7 refinished sole white tag 190 ,jimmy choo 42 red tag and not refinished sole 250 pm for location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456920
> View attachment 3456921



Pm'ed you about the Ferragamos. Hoping still available!


----------



## carolly88

Got these awesome Sophia Webster wedges for a whopping....$13.50 [emoji1][emoji54][emoji54]


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

My friend got her first penny find (I'm yet to get one)! 

ALC: 






Below is what I scored, including a Red Valentino LBD (can't find pics) for $29 and a long-sleeve Comme des Garcons top for $75.

Stella McCartney $233: 





Smythe $142:





LNA $18:





Trina Trina Turk $25... this is weird. I thought it was Rebecca Taylor and realized when I got home it had a Rebecca Taylor and a Trina Trina Turk tag on the same dress (turns out it's the latter).


----------



## Mimmy

carolly88 said:


> Got these awesome Sophia Webster wedges for a whopping....$13.50 [emoji1][emoji54][emoji54]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458122



They are awesome, carolly!!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Btw if anyone is the market for a winter coat, my location (Union Square NYC) had a lot of great coats from Mackage, Speiwak and Burberry Brit. Mackage and Speiwak was $175-300 and Burberry was around $600. No red tags, but still good deals.


----------



## bagnutt

carolly88 said:


> Got these awesome Sophia Webster wedges for a whopping....$13.50 [emoji1][emoji54][emoji54]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458122


Great deal !


----------



## vevina

....


----------



## peacelovesequin

carolly88 said:


> Got these awesome Sophia Webster wedges for a whopping....$13.50 [emoji1][emoji54][emoji54]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458122



How cute!


----------



## twoblues

Do you think it's worth hitting NR tomorrow and Monday since they are non-shipment days? I always wonder how much stock they hold in the backroom to bring out later.


----------



## vornado

carolly88 said:


> Got these awesome Sophia Webster wedges for a whopping....$13.50 [emoji1][emoji54][emoji54]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458122



So cute!


----------



## itsmree

self removed


----------



## krisvoys

twoblues said:


> Do you think it's worth hitting NR tomorrow and Monday since they are non-shipment days? I always wonder how much stock they hold in the backroom to bring out later.



I'm curious about that too! I wasn't going to go but I never thought about them holding things to bring out! If anyone has any insight please share!


----------



## vt2159

I scored these awesome Valentino shoes today!! [emoji7]


----------



## peacelovesequin

I'm loving everyone's finds. Sadly, my Racks have nothing new (still the same inventory from months ago). 

@vt2159: Those Val's are gorgeous!


----------



## krisvoys

vt2159 said:


> I scored these awesome Valentino shoes today!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3458206



I love those! I've been seeing a lot of people finding those same heels at the rack, hope they pop up at mine!


----------



## peacelovesequin

krisvoys said:


> I love those! I've been seeing a lot of people finding those same heels at the rack, hope they pop up at mine!



The black ones are online here: https://www.stanleykorshak.com/prod...h Pump/18517?gclid=CPOOranO9M4CFYJahgodz4ADNg

Price: $348


----------



## bagnutt

vt2159 said:


> I scored these awesome Valentino shoes today!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3458206


Great color. I hope the love latch flats pop up at the Rack sometime soon.


----------



## valval92

size 8.6 PM for location red tag 299


----------



## meowmix318

Spotted plenty Longchamp bags (the leather bags , not the le pillage totes) at the mission valley location


----------



## dance0728

I went yes to the location in Sarasota UTC. I got 3 Natori bras for $50. One feathers and two hidden glamour.  Fun colors too! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pinkfeet

I have to disagree I don't think these booties are "classic". Open toe booties are not classic at all...they are cute but I feel overpriced  for what they are.


----------



## krisvoys

peacelovesequin said:


> The black ones are online here: https://www.stanleykorshak.com/products/Valentino-Black Patent Love Latch Pump/18517?gclid=CPOOranO9M4CFYJahgodz4ADNg
> 
> Price: $348



Thanks so much for sharing, they must be sold out now as I can only find the sandal and in a smaller size! Sounded like a pretty good price for them


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> The black ones are online here: https://www.stanleykorshak.com/products/Valentino-Black Patent Love Latch Pump/18517?gclid=CPOOranO9M4CFYJahgodz4ADNg
> 
> Price: $348


Thanks for posting that link. I may purchase some items in the future as they don't charge sales tax for shipping outside of Texas. Great way to save a little money!


----------



## natalia0128

I got this jacket for my mom 20$


----------



## gquinn

The app won't let me post pics but I spotted a small AlexAnder McQueen bucket bag with zippers on the side and removable strap, red tag for $509. Also spotted a Proenza Schouler by fringe tote in black and white, red tag $619. 

PM me if interested.


----------



## IStuckACello

stella, jimmy. Price in $600s pm for location


----------



## sparksfly

I'm thinking of heading there tomorrow. Will it be super picked over?

I saw on IG a bunch of girls got Chloe sunnies for $40. Anyone find those at their rack?


----------



## vornado

sparksfly said:


> I'm thinking of heading there tomorrow. Will it be super picked over?
> 
> I saw on IG a bunch of girls got Chloe sunnies for $40. Anyone find those at their rack?



The black one? I saw two pairs, what is your size.


----------



## sparksfly

vornado said:


> The black one? I saw two pairs, what is your size.



The sunglasses come in sizes?


----------



## joanah

Spotted a size 4 kids Burberry coat with fur trimming. Unable to upload picture, PM me for location.


----------



## vornado

sparksfly said:


> The sunglasses come in sizes?



Oh, sorry, I thought we are talks by about the sandals. Lol, sorry.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy cow! Looks like I shouldn't have sat out this CTR!!! Drooling over all the designer finds! And Sophia for less than $20???? Insane. 



carolly88 said:


> Got these awesome Sophia Webster wedges for a whopping....$13.50 [emoji1][emoji54][emoji54]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458122


----------



## cmm62

I wanted these Addison booties so much last fall but not for full price...never found them at a sale price that I liked either. So this was a major score for me, especially in the color that I wanted. The manager rung me up and also gave me the extra 25% off because she said with that price it's obviously clearance. So came down to $44 and with my note was $24 [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]truly awesome!


----------



## Mimmy

cmm62 said:


> I wanted these Addison booties so much last fall but not for full price...never found them at a sale price that I liked either. So this was a major score for me, especially in the color that I wanted. The manager rung me up and also gave me the extra 25% off because she said with that price it's obviously clearance. So came down to $44 and with my note was $24 [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]truly awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3459345
> 
> View attachment 3459346



Amazing score, cmm62! These are gorgeous!


----------



## valval92

View attachment 3459381

	

		
			
		

		
	
have anyone seen these booties in Nordstrom rack ? Plz
Let me know if anyone have seen them [emoji2]


----------



## sparksfly

Scored these Ray-bans for $22: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Can't decide if I like the yellow but $22 for Ray-bans are a steal.


----------



## sparksfly

Also saw these Prada for $99 with 25% off:


----------



## LuxeDeb

cmm62 said:


> I wanted these Addison booties so much last fall but not for full price...never found them at a sale price that I liked either. So this was a major score for me, especially in the color that I wanted. The manager rung me up and also gave me the extra 25% off because she said with that price it's obviously clearance. So came down to $44 and with my note was $24 [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]truly awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3459345
> 
> View attachment 3459346



Wow, you scored and your manager rocks!


----------



## krissa

twoblues said:


> Do you think it's worth hitting NR tomorrow and Monday since they are non-shipment days? I always wonder how much stock they hold in the backroom to bring out later.



Yes. My store was the worst with getting things out late on Sunday's. You never know.


----------



## cmm62

LuxeDeb said:


> Wow, you scored and your manager rocks!





Mimmy said:


> Amazing score, cmm62! These are gorgeous!



Thanks you guys!! And yes the manager was awesome, just offered to do it no problem. She's always quite friendly, which doesn't seem to always be the case with NR managers lol.


----------



## lms910

Msg me if interested


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted this Alexander Wang bag $349 red tag before discount. PM for location


----------



## Kim14nee14

deathcookie said:


> anybody interested? Not red-tagged but 72% off MSRP.  PM with your size for location.
> 
> View attachment 3456717


These are insanely beautiful. I wish I could find these at my local Racks!


----------



## valval92

Balenciaga purse in blue and white 1100 red tag PM for location


----------



## itsmree

this is why i am so leery of buying bags anywhere but the specific designer's store:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ85pDuAyJj/?taken-by=nordstromracker 
fakes at the rack?


----------



## ballerinakgurl

itsmree said:


> this is why i am so leery of buying bags anywhere but the specific designer's store:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ85pDuAyJj/?taken-by=nordstromracker
> fakes at the rack?


I saw that post yesterday... I think it is important to do a Google search if you decide to buy something, especially high end. The deals are definitely worth shop, despite the risk. The benefit definitively outweighs the risk.

I think it is just important to be an educated consumer.

When in doubt, just return the bag...


----------



## itsmree

ballerinakgurl said:


> I saw that post yesterday... I think it is important to do a Google search if you decide to buy something, especially high end. The deals are definitely worth shop, despite the risk. The benefit definitively outweighs the risk.
> 
> I think it is just important to be an educated consumer.
> 
> When in doubt, just return the bag...


oh i know, but there is no way i have time to google and become an expert... i will just stick to full price or designer outlets for bags - especially after that whole thing with that girl and returnning replicas to tjmaxx stores


----------



## sparksfly

Saw this McQueen dress for $400:


----------



## catiscrafty

I don't post much, but I was super excited to be moderately successful this CTR. 

Grabbed these Ferragamo Persy wedge sandals for $172 on Saturday. 



And found this St. John top today for $129!



I was worried the top wouldn't fit since I've gained weight, but I did a little happy dance in the fitting room when it did!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Wow.... Christopher Kane $97. Definitely one of my best NR finds!:







Kenzo $109






Vince $22:


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I picked up this Alexander McQueen scarf today. The associate that checked me out was an older man and he couldn't believe I was spending that much on a "Halloween scarf" he thought that the price was a mistake and checked if it was actually supposed to be lower. lol.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Also spotted this gorgeous McQueen backpack for $780 before CTR. PM for location:


----------



## nova_girl

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I picked up this Alexander McQueen scarf today. The associate that checked me out was an older man and he couldn't believe I was spending that much on a "Halloween scarf" he thought that the price was a mistake and checked if it was actually supposed to be lower. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459516
> View attachment 3459517



Lol at Halloween scarf!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

sparksfly said:


> Scored these Ray-bans for $22:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459399
> 
> 
> Can't decide if I like the yellow but $22 for Ray-bans are a steal.



You know if you don't love the lens color you can call and order another set of lenses from the manufacturer luxottica lenses are not nearly as expensive as you'd think. Maybe a brown gradient would look nice.


----------



## sparksfly

sunnysideup8283 said:


> You know if you don't love the lens color you can call and order another set of lenses from the manufacturer luxottica lenses are not nearly as expensive as you'd think. Maybe a brown gradient would look nice.


Do you know how much they are? I've called about polarized before. 

I didn't think of that but I may have to try that! I think brown would match the yellow frames.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

sparksfly said:


> Do you know how much they are? I've called about polarized before.
> 
> I didn't think of that but I may have to try that! I think brown would match the yellow frames.



No, I don't know the exact cost. I think they range $40 to $80 depending. I've never called for RayBan lenses but I used to work Sunglass Hut and I'd always tell the customers to call and they'd always say it wasn't bad. One time I called and got replacements lenses for a pair of Dolce and Gabbana's and they were only $12.


----------



## bagnutt

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I picked up this Alexander McQueen scarf today. The associate that checked me out was an older man and he couldn't believe I was spending that much on a "Halloween scarf" he thought that the price was a mistake and checked if it was actually supposed to be lower. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459516
> View attachment 3459517



LOL! "halloween scarf" classic [emoji15]


----------



## sparksfly

sunnysideup8283 said:


> No, I don't know the exact cost. I think they range $40 to $80 depending. I've never called for RayBan lenses but I used to work Sunglass Hut and I'd always tell the customers to call and they'd always say it wasn't bad. One time I called and got replacements lenses for a pair of Dolce and Gabbana's and they were only $12.



Thanks! I called about polarized before which are more expensive.


----------



## eri0087

Amazing Labor Day finds, everyone!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I picked up this Alexander McQueen scarf today. The associate that checked me out was an older man and he couldn't believe I was spending that much on a "Halloween scarf" he thought that the price was a mistake and checked if it was actually supposed to be lower. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459516
> View attachment 3459517



Too funny! Score for you!


----------



## natalia0128

sparksfly said:


> Thanks! I called about polarized before which are more expensive.


Polarized lens are $50 more I think...


----------



## Luv n bags

Size 39.  Pm for location $249 not W&R


----------



## Luv n bags

Forgot to attach pics!


----------



## Luv n bags

I got this cute romper for $14 regularly $78. The shoes are Stuart Weitzman.  I have been eyeing them for over a week! The top strap was missing, but I loved the look of the shoes so much.  I took some suede straps off a pair of my shoes, and used them for the top straps.  Shoes were $100.  I should have purchased them during the CTR sale.   Grrrr!


----------



## meowmix318

tigertrixie said:


> I got this cute romper for $14 regularly $78. The shoes are Stuart Weitzman.  I have been eyeing them for over a week! The top strap was missing, but I loved the look of the shoes so much.  I took some suede straps off a pair of my shoes, and used them for the top straps.  Shoes were $100.  I should have purchased them during the CTR sale.   Grrrr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460317
> View attachment 3460321


Love the outfit with the body necklace


----------



## valval92

Ladies show us your CTR finds[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bagnutt

tigertrixie said:


> I got this cute romper for $14 regularly $78. The shoes are Stuart Weitzman.  I have been eyeing them for over a week! The top strap was missing, but I loved the look of the shoes so much.  I took some suede straps off a pair of my shoes, and used them for the top straps.  Shoes were $100.  I should have purchased them during the CTR sale.   Grrrr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460317
> View attachment 3460321


Full line Nordstrom can probably get you replacement straps from SW. They stand behind products sold at the Rack also. I bought a pair of TB pumps that had rhinestone details and two of them fell out and were lost after only wearing the shoes once. Took them into Nordstrom and explained the problem. They got me some extra stones and repaired them at no charge. They actually offered me the option of return or repair.


----------



## Ou_louise

Wow I'm in love with all of your finds  I tried to refrain myself this CTR which was surprisingly successful lol.  I did purchase this makeup bag for around $3 (retail $13)! Perfect for traveling since its big enough to fit my beauty products (: I also will be returning to Nordstrom Rack during the holiday season this semester. Hopefully I can give everyone a heads up if anything fabulous comes in!


----------



## Luv n bags

bagnutt said:


> Full line Nordstrom can probably get you replacement straps from SW. They stand behind products sold at the Rack also. I bought a pair of TB pumps that had rhinestone details and two of them fell out and were lost after only wearing the shoes once. Took them into Nordstrom and explained the problem. They got me some extra stones and repaired them at no charge. They actually offered me the option of return or repair.



Oh really? That's great to know! I am going to Nordys today.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Minh2

Thanks to @krisvoys i was able to get this bag!! Not a CTR find (didn't get anything during CTR)  but glad I scored this thanks again!!!


----------



## krisvoys

Minh2 said:


> Thanks to @krisvoys i was able to get this bag!! Not a CTR find (didn't get anything during CTR)  but glad I scored this thanks again!!!



Yay! I'm happy to help out another TPFer!!


----------



## krisvoys

My ctr finds! Actually found the Chloe on Thursday (altered or refinished) and the pashli I found on Saturday for an additional 25% off! Can't believe I found a Chloe at my rack, I was so excited when the SA showed it to me!!


----------



## Yogathlete

krisvoys said:


> View attachment 3460814
> 
> My ctr finds! Actually found the Chloe on Thursday (altered or refinished) and the pashli I found on Saturday for an additional 25% off! Can't believe I found a Chloe at my rack, I was so excited when the SA showed it to me!!


WOW on the Chloe!! Lucky girl


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted, Valentino
both colors size 38.5


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted, Herve Leger


----------



## vornado

bagnutt said:


> Spotted, Valentino
> both colors size 38.5
> 
> View attachment 3460909
> View attachment 3460910
> 
> View attachment 3460911



Wow! Wish I were 38!


----------



## ladybeaumont

Dior:


----------



## ladybeaumont

Got this Saint Laurent booties for myself. They're red tagged at $299. Too bad I missed CTR!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
Honolulu NR Ward


----------



## bagnutt

krisvoys said:


> View attachment 3460814
> 
> My ctr finds! Actually found the Chloe on Thursday (altered or refinished) and the pashli I found on Saturday for an additional 25% off! Can't believe I found a Chloe at my rack, I was so excited when the SA showed it to me!!


Lovely finds.  Too bad price adjustments are a thing of the past!


----------



## natalia0128




----------



## krissa

krisvoys said:


> View attachment 3460814
> 
> My ctr finds! Actually found the Chloe on Thursday (altered or refinished) and the pashli I found on Saturday for an additional 25% off! Can't believe I found a Chloe at my rack, I was so excited when the SA showed it to me!!


Phenomenal finds!! We have matching Chloe's .


----------



## Superbaby

Love everyone's find


----------



## krisvoys

krissa said:


> Phenomenal finds!! We have matching Chloe's .



Yay! I was wondering if you found the cross body or the shoulder bag!


----------



## Superbaby

Returning Burberry crossbody. Pm me for location if anyone is interested


----------



## Superbaby

I didn't get it at CTR ... Price is $265.97


----------



## Minh2

Superbaby said:


> Returning Burberry crossbody. Pm me for location if anyone is interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461879


PM'ed you!!


----------



## krissa

@krisvoys is the best!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Superbaby said:


> Returning Burberry crossbody. Pm me for location if anyone is interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461879



Do you have the dimensions?


----------



## Ajx

Saw these tonight at my local NR:


----------



## Superbaby

Sorry my phone has been acting up. I returned the bag at NR at downtown summerlin in Las Vegas.
I also returned a Chloe Collins crossbody and a Kenzo bag. 
They still have it right now if you guys wanna call.


----------



## Superbaby

I am going on vacation and need to stop spending lol


----------



## Superbaby




----------



## yakusoku.af

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3462149
> View attachment 3462150



How much was the Kenzo tote?


----------



## Superbaby

$236 some change


----------



## Superbaby

Call them 
I just returned them


----------



## Minh2

Superbaby said:


> Call them
> I just returned them


Dang it someone beat me to it


----------



## hellokimmiee

Found what may be a return tag switch last night. Took this pic in August at the Chicago Ave store of this $2k Herve dress. It was red tagged for $639 with original tags.






I looked it up today though and while the tag says it was the "Suriya" the actual dress name is Suniya. Possible typo?

Anyway, I found it at another store last night and it was red tagged for $89 and the original tags were missing and so was the sewn in security tag. 

Not sure if someone got lazy on the return and tagged it with whatever, if someone ripped off the tag and they retagged it incorrectly,  or if it was done by a customer. I purchased it though cause I couldn't pass it up on the price. Plan on comparing it with my other HL dresses tonight. 

Also picked up this Phillip Lim dress $29 from $695.


----------



## Superbaby

Your rack has amazing stuff [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## IStuckACello

hellokimmiee said:


> Found what may be a return tag switch last night. Took this pic in August at the Chicago Ave store of this $2k Herve dress. It was red tagged for $639 with original tags.
> 
> View attachment 3462529
> 
> View attachment 3462531
> 
> 
> I looked it up today though and while the tag says it was the "Suriya" the actual dress name is Suniya. Possible typo?
> 
> Anyway, I found it at another store last night and it was red tagged for $89 and the original tags were missing and so was the sewn in security tag.
> 
> Not sure if someone got lazy on the return and tagged it with whatever, if someone ripped off the tag and they retagged it incorrectly,  or if it was done by a customer. I purchased it though cause I couldn't pass it up on the price. Plan on comparing it with my other HL dresses tonight.
> 
> Also picked up this Phillip Lim dress $29 from $695.
> View attachment 3462528



Hope it's fine! That would be an amazing price. Is the security tag in a different place? Often I do see the brand tags falling off of things since usually designers sew them on with like two threads. Report back with your comparisons, I'm curious!


----------



## bankygirl

hellokimmiee said:


> Found what may be a return tag switch last night. Took this pic in August at the Chicago Ave store of this $2k Herve dress. It was red tagged for $639 with original tags.
> 
> View attachment 3462529
> 
> View attachment 3462531
> 
> 
> I looked it up today though and while the tag says it was the "Suriya" the actual dress name is Suniya. Possible typo?
> 
> Anyway, I found it at another store last night and it was red tagged for $89 and the original tags were missing and so was the sewn in security tag.
> 
> Not sure if someone got lazy on the return and tagged it with whatever, if someone ripped off the tag and they retagged it incorrectly,  or if it was done by a customer. I purchased it though cause I couldn't pass it up on the price. Plan on comparing it with my other HL dresses tonight.
> 
> Also picked up this Phillip Lim dress $29 from $695.
> View attachment 3462528



That Philip Lim dress is amazing! I hope I can find it at my rack!


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted, Givenchy with box


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted, Moschino


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted, Opening Ceremony


----------



## Qteepiec

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu NR Ward
> View attachment 3461159
> 
> View attachment 3461160
> 
> View attachment 3461161
> 
> View attachment 3461162



Who is the designer of the floral bag??


----------



## llyan

Qteepiec said:


> Who is the designer of the floral bag??


Looks like a Proenza Schouler courier bag. Not sure which size.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Qteepiec said:


> Who is the designer of the floral bag??



Proenza 
I think it's this one


----------



## vornado

Thanks to @intrigue got my first hangisi from NR!


----------



## Yogathlete

vornado said:


> Thanks to @intrigue got my first hangisi from NR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463364


Lucky! I also PMed her about these but it looks like you beat me to it. Enjoy! So pretty!


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted, Burberry Brit down puffer


----------



## valval92




----------



## itsmree

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3463560
> View attachment 3463561
> View attachment 3463563
> View attachment 3463564
> View attachment 3463565
> View attachment 3463566
> View attachment 3463569
> View attachment 3463570


those miu miu!! do you know the style name?


----------



## itsmree

i think i found them. these?
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Miu-Miu...S__GooglePLA&gclid=CNrqqYzGhc8CFROSfgodPeMO-g


----------



## krisvoys

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3463560
> View attachment 3463561
> View attachment 3463563
> View attachment 3463564
> View attachment 3463565
> View attachment 3463566
> View attachment 3463569
> View attachment 3463570


Great shoes! Love the Valentino! U have inspired me Togo to my rack I hopes that they happened to get in some designer shoes today!!


----------



## Cthai

bagnutt said:


> Spotted, Burberry Brit down puffer
> 
> View attachment 3463536
> 
> View attachment 3463538
> 
> View attachment 3463539



Wish it was my size!! XS or S...


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu Ward 
All Valentino or Red Valentino 














I did not see any other sizes for these 

Lots of Gucci jewelry in the case


----------



## intrigue

vornado said:


> Thanks to @intrigue got my first hangisi from NR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463364



Yay!! I was sad they were not my size, they are so pretty!


----------



## peacelovesequin

vornado said:


> Thanks to @intrigue got my first hangisi from NR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463364



Congrats!


----------



## gbfont

LuxeDeb said:


> Bizarre. I haven't seen that at The Rack yet, but a few months ago I bought some earrings at TJ Maxx that had a Nordstrom Rack tag on them!
> 
> Oops quote missing - this is in response to the Saks Fifth Avenue tag.





eri0087 said:


> Here are the Chanel sandals I got. These were in multiple sizes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457864
> View attachment 3457866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They even came with the original box and dust bag!


where did you get your Chanel sandals? Can you tell me, please? Thanks!


----------



## gbfont

[


----------



## pcil

Burberry London


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Anyone else a little over the Rack? I feel like the glory days are gone. I even took a break from penny hunting...


----------



## tickedoffchick

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Anyone else a little over the Rack? I feel like the glory days are gone. I even took a break from penny hunting...


Sometimes -- but then I'll go and see some incredible deal and get sucked right back in! Though I do agree that there are fewer of those to go around and way more "compare at" Rack-only items.


----------



## peacelovesequin

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Anyone else a little over the Rack? I feel like the glory days are gone. I even took a break from penny hunting...






tickedoffchick said:


> Sometimes -- but then I'll go and see some incredible deal and get sucked right back in! Though I do agree that there are fewer of those to go around and way more "compare at" Rack-only items.



Recently yes. The inventory at my stores hasn't changed and markdowns are not as frequent as they used to be. I've also noticed an increase in prices (W&R, FL transfers, etc). 

Price scanners would make shopping so much easier. Trying to track down an SA and have them scan everything is such a hassle.  

I've been lucky with chargesends though, thanks to fellow TPF'ers! (Hugs)


----------



## bakeacookie

With resellers, price hikes, SAs who don't want to help find your size/color elsewhere since the App is gone, and more racks filled with for the rack items, it's not the same anymore. 

I've gotten a few good items here and there, but nothing spectacular like it used to be. When I started rack shopping, I filled my wardrobe with new goodies weekly. 

Good for my wallet at least.


----------



## meowmix318

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Anyone else a little over the Rack? I feel like the glory days are gone. I even took a break from penny hunting...


I've stopped shopping at the Rack when they stopped price adjusting 1 week before the CTR sale. When Nordstrom has their sales, I find items even cheaper than the Rack now with their white tag higher prices


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online (non-NR): 
Manolo Blahnik Tie-Dyed BB Pumps: $279
Select sizes available: http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/product/manolo-blahnik-tie-dyed-bb-pumps-504278236.html


----------



## pcil




----------



## marcj

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Anyone else a little over the Rack? I feel like the glory days are gone. I even took a break from penny hunting...



Me!! I used to go at least twice a week and I feel that all the employees take everything !!!!


----------



## lms910

Visiting San Antonio for work and snagged these! $38 from $355!


----------



## krisvoys

I bought a large pashli over ctr and was super excited about my purchase. While checking out the inside of a bag I stumbled upon someone's old reciept from when they bought it. I think it was an employee because the bag was sold for cheaper than the clearance price, about 20% off which I am assuming is what the employees get. Anyhow, I was kind of shocked to see the reciept dated back to early feb and the price has not gone down at all in 7 months!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Anyone else a little over the Rack? I feel like the glory days are gone. I even took a break from penny hunting...



I haven't been in weeks myself. I still like coming to check out everyone else's finds. But I just don't think the prices are that great anymore. I think in my area northern VA we have sooooo many racks in a close proximity that I don't think my usual locations have great stuff...I'm pretty sure we have 7 racks now within 40 minutes of my house. 

I used to go multiple times a week now I only go if I want to return something I ordered on sale from the full line store.


----------



## silliex

Today I hit the jackpot!!! I've made countless trips to the rack in hopes of finding Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots in black (my HG) and rockstuds but 90% of the time left empty handed. While I didn't find either of those today, I found the Stuart Weitzman Hilo at 70% off in Black under the Clearance section at the Hastings Village in Pasadena!!!

Originally priced at $800, these puppies were marked down to $250, they are actually about an inch taller in the shaft than the Lowland boots, and maybe about half an inch taller in the heel height. Also found the T3 Featherweight Hair dryer at 50% off. The cashier mentioned I still had a personal triple points day so she activated it for me in stores since my purchase would push me over the minimum to receive the $20 Nordstrom Note.
	

		
			
		

		
	







I then proceeded to Nordstrom to take advantage of my personal triple points day and found another classic beauty - Stuart Weitzman Next Wedge in Adobe Aniline for 40% off!! Originally $365, and now mine at $220 from Westfield Arcadia.



Feeling SOOOOO lucky for all my lovely finds today - thanks for letting me share!!!!!


----------



## meowmix318

silliex said:


> Today I hit the jackpot!!! I've made countless trips to the rack in hopes of finding Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots in black (my HG) and rockstuds but 90% of the time left empty handed. While I didn't find either of those today, I found the Stuart Weitzman Hilo at 70% off in Black under the Clearance section at the Hastings Village in Pasadena!!!
> 
> Originally priced at $800, these puppies were marked down to $250, they are actually about an inch taller in the shaft than the Lowland boots, and maybe about half an inch taller in the heel height. Also found the T3 Featherweight Hair dryer at 50% off. The cashier mentioned I still had a personal triple points day so she activated it for me in stores since my purchase would push me over the minimum to receive the $20 Nordstrom Note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464681
> View attachment 3464680
> 
> View attachment 3464685
> 
> 
> I then proceeded to Nordstrom to take advantage of my personal triple points day and found another classic beauty - Stuart Weitzman Next Wedge in Adobe Aniline for 40% off!! Originally $365, and now mine at $220 from Westfield Arcadia.
> View attachment 3464684
> 
> 
> Feeling SOOOOO lucky for all my lovely finds today - thanks for letting me share!!!!!



Great Finds. The Arcadia Nordstrom is my home store. Love that store.


----------



## Yogathlete

silliex said:


> Today I hit the jackpot!!! I've made countless trips to the rack in hopes of finding Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots in black (my HG) and rockstuds but 90% of the time left empty handed. While I didn't find either of those today, I found the Stuart Weitzman Hilo at 70% off in Black under the Clearance section at the Hastings Village in Pasadena!!!
> 
> Originally priced at $800, these puppies were marked down to $250, they are actually about an inch taller in the shaft than the Lowland boots, and maybe about half an inch taller in the heel height. Also found the T3 Featherweight Hair dryer at 50% off. The cashier mentioned I still had a personal triple points day so she activated it for me in stores since my purchase would push me over the minimum to receive the $20 Nordstrom Note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464681
> View attachment 3464680
> 
> View attachment 3464685
> 
> 
> I then proceeded to Nordstrom to take advantage of my personal triple points day and found another classic beauty - Stuart Weitzman Next Wedge in Adobe Aniline for 40% off!! Originally $365, and now mine at $220 from Westfield Arcadia.
> View attachment 3464684
> 
> 
> Feeling SOOOOO lucky for all my lovely finds today - thanks for letting me share!!!!!


That's an amazing price for those SW boots! I have the highland/lowland and I thought the full price was worth it, so I can only imagine how awesome it would feel to get them at that price. Enjoy!


----------



## jessl

francesmonique said:


> The Pashli backpack. I've been on the hunt for any Pashli at a rack for 2 years now and I've found nothing so far


Keep your eyes open, I found a Medium Pashli several years ago for around $320 at the Rack near me before I was a regular shopper... my first good Rack find haha


----------



## Michelle1x

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Anyone else a little over the Rack? I feel like the glory days are gone. I even took a break from penny hunting...



Yeah me too.  I'm not finding as much as I used to, for sure.  And the prices are higher.   I used to go in and hunt for anything under $30- for myself and family, not much at that pricepoint anymore.


----------



## remy12

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I haven't been in weeks myself. I still like coming to check out everyone else's finds. But I just don't think the prices are that great anymore. I think in my area northern VA we have sooooo many racks in a close proximity that I don't think my usual locations have great stuff...I'm pretty sure we have 7 racks now within 40 minutes of my house.
> 
> I used to go multiple times a week now I only go if I want to return something I ordered on sale from the full line store.


I kind of feel the same way too. I use to go more frequently, but I only go every few months now. I don't find the pricing great either, only around clearance time.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Shoes and accessories marked down today. Mostly Jimmy Choo's at my store around $150.


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted these few things earlier. PM for location. 
Stella McCartney Shirt size 38 W&R but still has orig tags $199 from $1270, Marc Jacobs bag red tag $136 from $395, Roberto Cavali dress size 44 W&R but still has orig tags $120 from $1360.


----------



## smalls

I am late in posting my clear the rack find.  I bought this Sara Lasry hand slide ring.  It was $1655 retail down to $397 after the clear the rack discount.  I looked it up online and it is 18k gold with blue and clear topaz.  It actually has 4 rings with a pearl in between the forth ring but my fingers are small and it just slides off so I am trying it in the pic wearing only 3 rings moving the pinky ring to ring finger, ring finger to middle, and middle to pointer and the 4th ring and pearl are under my hand.  If I keep it I would just remove the pearl and 4th ring.  Does it look cool or I am just blinded by a bargain?  Sometimes I get sale goggles.


----------



## itsmree

smalls said:


> I am late in posting my clear the rack find.  I bought this Sara Lasry hand slide ring.  It was $1655 retail down to $397 after the clear the rack discount.  I looked it up online and it is 18k gold with blue and clear topaz.  It actually has 4 rings with a pearl in between the forth ring but my fingers are small and it just slides off so I am trying it in the pic wearing only 3 rings moving the pinky ring to ring finger, ring finger to middle, and middle to pointer and the 4th ring and pearl are under my hand.  If I keep it I would just remove the pearl and 4th ring.  Does it look cool or I am just blinded by a bargain?  Sometimes I get sale goggles.


i think it is gorgeous. LV has a ring that is a similar style that i would love to have. i have never tried them on though.. can you freely move your fingers?
i am also blinded by sales. but am in a sort of in a forced program where i ask myself, "if this was not a DVF and was daniel rain, it fit the same and was originally priced $80, would i buy it or do i just love it because it is on clearance for 85% off)..


----------



## smalls

itsmree said:


> i think it is gorgeous. LV has a ring that is a similar style that i would love to have. i have never tried them on though.. can you freely move your fingers?
> i am also blinded by sales. but am in a sort of in a forced program where i ask myself, "if this was not a DVF and was daniel rain, it fit the same and was originally priced $80, would i buy it or do i just love it because it is on clearance for 85% off)..



Thanks so much.  I had never tried a style like this before.  It does allow you to move your fingers the way the jewels are attached to the rings.  I wouldn't wear it if I had to do an activity using my hands too much since the feeling of the jewels moving around may get irritating after a while.  Here is the pic from the nordstroms website of it.


----------



## pinkfeet

Its the regionals and managers that do. It never even makes out on the floor and regular employees don't even get to buy it its all for them. Its ridiculous. My friend recently transferred to another store and yep, the regionals have all the stores hold all the good bags and shoes from all the stores they visit. She has given up even hoping to score a designer bag because they take them all.

I mean really, how much stuff do they need for one person ? Unless they are also doing some shady selling on the side? i wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## afsweet

hellokimmiee said:


> Shoes and accessories marked down today. Mostly Jimmy Choo's at my store around $150.



where those white tagged shoes? a few weeks ago, my NR still had a few pairs of Jimmy Choo slingbacks after sitting there for a few months, but I refused to pay like $300. i wonder if these would be marked down.


----------



## kema042290

smalls said:


> I am late in posting my clear the rack find.  I bought this Sara Lasry hand slide ring.  It was $1655 retail down to $397 after the clear the rack discount.  I looked it up online and it is 18k gold with blue and clear topaz.  It actually has 4 rings with a pearl in between the forth ring but my fingers are small and it just slides off so I am trying it in the pic wearing only 3 rings moving the pinky ring to ring finger, ring finger to middle, and middle to pointer and the 4th ring and pearl are under my hand.  If I keep it I would just remove the pearl and 4th ring.  Does it look cool or I am just blinded by a bargain?  Sometimes I get sale goggles.



I don't like it personally. It depends on what you do for work. I would damage that at work and could only wear it on weekends. IDK maybe I'm boring but I prefer traditional rings and the band is too thin. I love your bracelets tho.


----------



## hellokimmiee

stephc005 said:


> where those white tagged shoes? a few weeks ago, my NR still had a few pairs of Jimmy Choo slingbacks after sitting there for a few months, but I refused to pay like $300. i wonder if these would be marked down.



I think only one or two. Most of them were red tagged to begin with. They do eventually red tag shoes that start off as white tags but I notice it takes much longer and they skip them on some monthly price drops.


----------



## afsweet

hellokimmiee said:


> I think only one or two. Most of them were red tagged to begin with. They do eventually red tag shoes that start off as white tags but I notice it takes much longer and they skip them on some monthly price drops.



Thanks! These particularly shoes don't seem to be moving, I guess because they're a smaller size and expensive (people around here would think it's crazy to even spend $100 on shoes). They're not very practical for me, but if they get marked down, I'd buy them!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu Ward


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted

Valentino. $699. Red tagged. PM for location.


----------



## Minh2

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted
> 
> Valentino. $699. Red tagged. PM for location.
> 
> View attachment 3466752
> View attachment 3466755
> View attachment 3466756


Pm you about bag


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted

Valentino. $699. Red tagged. PM for location. 

View attachment 3466752
View attachment 3466755
View attachment 3466756


----------



## peacelovesequin

Phillip Lim. $295. Red tagged.


----------



## Leto

peacelovesequin said:


> Phillip Lim. $295. Red tagged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466800
> View attachment 3466801



Sent you a message!


----------



## peacelovesequin

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted
> 
> Valentino. $699. Red tagged. PM for location.
> 
> View attachment 3466752
> View attachment 3466755
> View attachment 3466756





peacelovesequin said:


> Phillip Lim. $295. Red tagged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466800
> View attachment 3466801




*Both* bags have gone to happy homes. No more PM's please!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

peacelovesequin said:


> *Both* bags have gone to happy homes. No more PM's please!



Happy for the people who got those [emoji119].


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Does anyone know the seller on IG who was selling the two Chloe Drew bags? I saw them posted but I can't remember who it was! ☺️ The one bag was black and the other blue.


----------



## gquinn

ballerinakgurl said:


> Does anyone know the seller on IG who was selling the two Chloe Drew bags? I saw them posted but I can't remember who it was! [emoji5] The one bag was black and the other blue.



I believe it was "rackfinds". I saw it pop up today too.


----------



## Personify

pinkfeet said:


> Its the regionals and managers that do. It never even makes out on the floor and regular employees don't even get to buy it its all for them. Its ridiculous. My friend recently transferred to another store and yep, the regionals have all the stores hold all the good bags and shoes from all the stores they visit. She has given up even hoping to score a designer bag because they take them all.
> 
> I mean really, how much stuff do they need for one person ? Unless they are also doing some shady selling on the side? i wouldn't put it past them.


I was actually at the rack first thing in the morning and they had three carts full of mostly contemporary designer shoes, except one ugly Balenciaga sandals on top. One of the SA's that passed by ordered another to put it in the back and said especially the Balenciaga. I was shocked.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

gquinn said:


> I believe it was "rackfinds". I saw it pop up today too.


Haha I was so close! Thanks. I was 'racking' my brain to try and remember!


----------



## Ajx

Personify said:


> I was actually at the rack first thing in the morning and they had three carts full of mostly contemporary designer shoes, except one ugly Balenciaga sandals on top. One of the SA's that passed by ordered another to put it in the back and said especially the Balenciaga. I was shocked.



This really isn't against internal operating rules or anything like that? It just seems like this type of behavior would turn off a lot of shoppers and ultimately affect the bottom line when people just stop shopping there. I don't know, it just seems shady and leaves a very bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## purpleggplant

Ajx said:


> This really isn't against internal operating rules or anything like that? It just seems like this type of behavior would turn off a lot of shoppers and ultimately affect the bottom line when people just stop shopping there. I don't know, it just seems shady and leaves a very bad taste in my mouth.


I used to work in retail and a lot of managers would tell the employees at my store that we were not allowed to hold items for ourselves. If we wanted to buy something, we would have to wait until our break or when our shift was over (it would be a matter of luck if the stuff we wanted was still there). But that never stopped the managers from putting sale items on THEIR desk for them to buy. They were very shady and hypocrites.


----------



## Ajx

Do the corporate offices just not give a crap?


----------



## Yogathlete

To be fair, they probably don't care to be honest? People are still willing to buy at their stores and I have a few people I know who are employees of the full line stores and they said that the Rack initiatives are going off the roof. They are selling much more than they used to and they are a lot busier than ever before. I just doubt that they have the time to control employees from buying things at a store that's already primarily picked over items??? Agree that it is shady, but these aren't 'new items' they are passed down items from the full line so I doubt they have any concrete rules in place unfortunately.


----------



## pinkfeet

Ajx said:


> Do the corporate offices just not give a crap?



They probably have no idea it's going on. You'd have to talk to a director or some other vp to Complain about the regionals. Complaining to them about the store manager would do no good if they are all in on it.


----------



## cheermom09

Yogathlete said:


> To be fair, they probably don't care to be honest? People are still willing to buy at their stores and I have a few people I know who are employees of the full line stores and they said that the Rack initiatives are going off the roof. They are selling much more than they used to and they are a lot busier than ever before. I just doubt that they have the time to control employees from buying things at a store that's already primarily picked over items??? Agree that it is shady, but these aren't 'new items' they are passed down items from the full line so I doubt they have any concrete rules in place unfortunately.




I agree.... items are being sold, so why would they care who is buying them?

It's not good for the regular consumer, but they're corporate America...


----------



## LemonDrop

I have been able to shop at Nordstrom ONLINE tax free for years because there was no Nordstrom or Nordstrom Rack in my state. Everything tax free. Makeup. Sunglasses. Clothes. Bags. But now a Nordstrom Rack is opening in my state and so starting today I have to pay taxes. I'm trying to be excited. I dunno?! Would you rather be able to shop tax free at Nordstrom online or shop around Nordstrom Rack. I have looked over the last few pages of this thread and it seems like you all are not thrilled with NR.  I'm just bummed! It has been so nice shopping tax free with free shipping.


----------



## legal2shop

Saw the MJ shoes at NR in Naperville for only $70, same size 39 - before CTR. I didn't buy them, they may still be there!


----------



## itsmree

sharing in case you all missed them online!

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...on-faux-fur-trim-wedge-bootie?color=CHESTNUT#


----------



## deathcookie

LemonDrop said:


> I have been able to shop at Nordstrom ONLINE tax free for years because there was no Nordstrom or Nordstrom Rack in my state. Everything tax free. Makeup. Sunglasses. Clothes. Bags. But now a Nordstrom Rack is opening in my state and so starting today I have to pay taxes. I'm trying to be excited. I dunno?! Would you rather be able to shop tax free at Nordstrom online or shop around Nordstrom Rack. I have looked over the last few pages of this thread and it seems like you all are not thrilled with NR.  I'm just bummed! It has been so nice shopping tax free with free shipping.



I look at it as 6 or one half dozen the other.  It's the same in the long run. I pay crazy tax rates to shop in store and online, but I find way way better deals in store that make up for the gajillion dolllars given to the state in taxes.  So I would welcome having the nordstrom store even at the cost of paying for sales taxes.


----------



## deathcookie

Yogathlete said:


> To be fair, they probably don't care to be honest? People are still willing to buy at their stores and I have a few people I know who are employees of the full line stores and they said that the Rack initiatives are going off the roof. They are selling much more than they used to and they are a lot busier than ever before. I just doubt that they have the time to control employees from buying things at a store that's already primarily picked over items??? Agree that it is shady, but these aren't 'new items' they are passed down items from the full line so I doubt they have any concrete rules in place unfortunately.


Yeah, I think as long as SA and managers are keeping the items for their own personal use then it's fine. Corporate wouldn't care as long as they are making some kind of profit and not pissing off customers too much.  There needs to be some benefit to working retail! If they are blatantly breaking rules and reselling then it's a whole other ball game.  If there is some kickbacks going on between resellers and SA/managers then that is shady!


----------



## mendiola30

deathcookie said:


> Yeah, I think as long as SA and managers are keeping the items for their own personal use then it's fine. Corporate wouldn't care as long as they are making some kind of profit and not pissing off customers too much.  There needs to be some benefit to working retail! If they are blatantly breaking rules and reselling then it's a whole other ball game.  If there is some kickbacks going on between resellers and SA/managers then that is shady!



To be fair though there should be a limit so that it isn't the majority of the "good" stuff - still a perk but with some limits.  I would imagine that the better managers know this because at some point you may be losing regular customers.  Yea, the good stuff will be sold (purchased by employees) but the other sales will go down because people will stop visiting or buying less.  Personally, I'm visiting a lot less since there are rarely any good brands. I purchased Longchamp sandals not too long ago and the SA actually admitted that the manager must have missed them (LOL).


----------



## bakeacookie

I agree on that they should be able to choose things, but limit the amount of items per month, to keep the hidden gem search going for the rest of us.


----------



## BlackApple

I saw Burberry Brit wool coats at my local rack. Multiple sizes.


----------



## natalia0128

BlackApple said:


> I saw Burberry Brit wool coats at my local rack. Multiple sizes.


Does it come with navy too? I saw them on the back


----------



## BlackApple

I checked and no blue which is what I was looking for.


----------



## Leto

Question for the ladies who do charge sends. I did my first one the other day and noticed on my receipt that I just received that the shipping cost was apply like a purchase so I was taxed on the total of item+shipping. I've never seen this before, shouldn't the tax only be applied to the item and shipping added after? It's not a big deal in terms of money but I think this is just wrong!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Leto said:


> Question for the ladies who do charge sends. I did my first one the other day and noticed on my receipt that I just received that the shipping cost was apply like a purchase so I was taxed on the total of item+shipping. I've never seen this before, shouldn't the tax only be applied to the item and shipping added after? It's not a big deal in terms of money but I think this is just wrong!



It's normal. I just checked some of my previous charge-sends. I have no idea why they do this.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Leto said:


> Question for the ladies who do charge sends. I did my first one the other day and noticed on my receipt that I just received that the shipping cost was apply like a purchase so I was taxed on the total of item+shipping. I've never seen this before, shouldn't the tax only be applied to the item and shipping added after? It's not a big deal in terms of money but I think this is just wrong!


My receipts are done the same way. But I didn't think much of it anyways because in Canada we are always taxed for shipping.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Leto said:


> Question for the ladies who do charge sends. I did my first one the other day and noticed on my receipt that I just received that the shipping cost was apply like a purchase so I was taxed on the total of item+shipping. I've never seen this before, shouldn't the tax only be applied to the item and shipping added after? It's not a big deal in terms of money but I think this is just wrong!


It's not just the Rack that does this. It seems like all charge-sends that I do, doesn't matter what store, will do the same.


----------



## Leto

peacelovesequin said:


> It's normal. I just checked some of my previous charge-sends. I have no idea why they do this.





ballerinakgurl said:


> My receipts are done the same way. But I didn't think much of it anyways because in Canada we are always taxed for shipping.





ThisVNchick said:


> It's not just the Rack that does this. It seems like all charge-sends that I do, doesn't matter what store, will do the same.



Thank you all for your input!


----------



## Personify

Girls, get ready for some shoe shopping. I was told by SA that in two weeks they'll have designer shoes transfer from their full line stores. (Now that is unless the managers won't snatch the best stuff. Keep fingers crossed)


----------



## alansgail

pinkfeet said:


> Its the regionals and managers that do. It never even makes out on the floor and regular employees don't even get to buy it its all for them. Its ridiculous. My friend recently transferred to another store and yep, the regionals have all the stores hold all the good bags and shoes from all the stores they visit. She has given up even hoping to score a designer bag because they take them all.
> 
> I mean really, how much stuff do they need for one person ? Unless they are also doing some shady selling on the side? i wouldn't put it past them.



I'm curious to know what would constitute "shady selling on the side?" Does Nordstrom have a policy in place saying employees can't sell what they've purchased?


----------



## Michelle1x

Question for thread, when you return an item do they still wait to put it back on the floor?
Lately I have bought some things that were marked down shortly after I bought them.  I know there are no PAs anymore but I wonder if I could return it, wait a day and rebuy, will that work?  Yes I know they are trying to discourage that but it stings when you know you overpaid for something by only a few days.


----------



## gquinn

Michelle1x said:


> Question for thread, when you return an item do they still wait to put it back on the floor?
> Lately I have bought some things that were marked down shortly after I bought them.  I know there are no PAs anymore but I wonder if I could return it, wait a day and rebuy, will that work?  Yes I know they are trying to discourage that but it stings when you know you overpaid for something by only a few days.



All the stores I've been to put items back out within an hour.


----------



## Michelle1x

I bought this PS1 tiny perforated today for $549- not sure about it yet- color is "Fire Red".  Retail on these is $1595.


----------



## gquinn

Michelle1x said:


> I bought this PS1 tiny perforated today for $549- not sure about it yet- color is "Fire Red".  Retail on these is $1595.



That's adorable! I have a solid black and use it as my everyday bag. If you decide not to keep it, please let me know


----------



## hellokimmiee

Michelle1x said:


> Question for thread, when you return an item do they still wait to put it back on the floor?
> Lately I have bought some things that were marked down shortly after I bought them.  I know there are no PAs anymore but I wonder if I could return it, wait a day and rebuy, will that work?  Yes I know they are trying to discourage that but it stings when you know you overpaid for something by only a few days.



I've done this a couple of times and have mixed feelings about it. It's worked sometimes but if it's something you really love I wouldn't chance it. 

I did this with a Balenciaga bag and the cashier ended up putting it aside and buying it. It was a guy too so I thought I'd be okay. Another time I did this was with some altered and refinished items that I knew had dropped in price. When I went back, they had retagged all the dresses with higher prices than what I had originally paid. Needless to say, that was the last time I tried it. 

I still have repurchased things I've returned but now it's more by chance than me looking for it. Some stores put stuff out right away, some will get to it in a day, some in a few days. You never know so I assume if I return something it's gone for good because there's a good chance it will be.

If you're willing to let it go, try it. If not, don't chance it but in case you decide to do it any ways I'd suggest returning it is close to closing time and going the next day in the morning. It'll probably be there.


----------



## amstevens714

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I picked up this Alexander McQueen scarf today. The associate that checked me out was an older man and he couldn't believe I was spending that much on a "Halloween scarf" he thought that the price was a mistake and checked if it was actually supposed to be lower. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459516
> View attachment 3459517



Haha - that is hilarious  cute scarf !


----------



## vornado

Michelle1x said:


> Question for thread, when you return an item do they still wait to put it back on the floor?
> Lately I have bought some things that were marked down shortly after I bought them.  I know there are no PAs anymore but I wonder if I could return it, wait a day and rebuy, will that work?  Yes I know they are trying to discourage that but it stings when you know you overpaid for something by only a few days.



You can try to return it at the closing time, and buy it the next morning.


----------



## newbie7

I found this cute Charlotte flats, but it runs 1/2 size too big


----------



## Michelle1x

hellokimmiee said:


> I've done this a couple of times and have mixed feelings about it. It's worked sometimes but if it's something you really love I wouldn't chance it.
> 
> I did this with a Balenciaga bag and the cashier ended up putting it aside and buying it. It was a guy too so I thought I'd be okay. Another time I did this was with some altered and refinished items that I knew had dropped in price. When I went back, they had retagged all the dresses with higher prices than what I had originally paid. Needless to say, that was the last time I tried it.
> 
> I still have repurchased things I've returned but now it's more by chance than me looking for it. Some stores put stuff out right away, some will get to it in a day, some in a few days. You never know so I assume if I return something it's gone for good because there's a good chance it will be.
> 
> If you're willing to let it go, try it. If not, don't chance it but in case you decide to do it any ways I'd suggest returning it is close to closing time and going the next day in the morning. It'll probably be there.



Thanks, yeah thats what I am thinking too.  I think Rack's pricing is an enigma anyway.  I have seen them raise prices on some items over time also.


----------



## yakusoku.af

newbie7 said:


> I found this cute Charlotte flats, but it runs 1/2 size too big
> View attachment 3469522
> 
> View attachment 3469523



Ugh wish it was my size!


----------



## yakusoku.af

alansgail said:


> I'm curious to know what would constitute "shady selling on the side?" Does Nordstrom have a policy in place saying employees can't sell what they've purchased?



Im sure they do.  They had policy against sharing your discount when I worked at Nordstrom Shoes 10 years ago.  You can't use your discount to buy things and get money for it. Like you aren't supposed to share your discount with friends or family. Like if my friend wanted a bag and I bought it for her with my discount and she gave me the money for it, that's against policy. 
I think most companies have this policy against abusing your discount. Everywhere I worked for had that policy and I've worked every where from Nordstrom Shoes to Prada to Gap and J Crew. Back at my first job at Cold Stone creamery another kid got fired for letting his friends use his employee discount.


----------



## bagnutt

newbie7 said:


> I found this cute Charlotte flats, but it runs 1/2 size too big
> View attachment 3469522
> 
> View attachment 3469523


You have tiny feet! Love the shoes - I saw the KISS kitty flats at NR several months ago, but not my size


----------



## alansgail

yakusoku.af said:


> Im sure they do.  They had policy against sharing your discount when I worked at Nordstrom Shoes 10 years ago.  You can't use your discount to buy things and get money for it. Like you aren't supposed to share your discount with friends or family. Like if my friend wanted a bag and I bought it for her with my discount and she gave me the money for it, that's against policy.
> I think most companies have this policy against abusing your discount. Everywhere I worked for had that policy and I've worked every where from Nordstrom Shoes to Prada to Gap and J Crew. Back at my first job at Cold Stone creamery another kid got fired for letting his friends use his employee discount.



I worked for Nordstrom's for 6 years (full line store, not the Rack) and I wasn't referring to sharing one's employee discount. That's pretty much an industry standard no-no.
What someone else was referring to was the employees purchasing items from Nordstrom and then perhaps selling them.
As far as I know, that would not be a practice that Nordstrom would frown upon, much less be able to control.


----------



## Ou_louise

Saw these Alexander wang jeans at my store for $59. This was in the stock room.


----------



## yakusoku.af

alansgail said:


> I worked for Nordstrom's for 6 years (full line store, not the Rack) and I wasn't referring to sharing one's employee discount. That's pretty much an industry standard no-no.
> What someone else was referring to was the employees purchasing items from Nordstrom and then perhaps selling them.
> As far as I know, that would not be a practice that Nordstrom would frown upon, much less be able to control.



Isn't it similar? Using your discount to purchase something and then resell it? I doubt these employees are saying no I don't want to use my discount to buy this because I'm going to resell it. 
I was assuming if Nordstrom doesn't want you share your discount with family and friends which is something you aren't making a profit from, then the definitely wouldn't want you to use your discount to buy stuff and resell on eBay to make a profit.


----------



## yakusoku.af

I found a copy of their employee code of conduct online and it does state that merchandise purchased with their employee discount cannot be resold for profit


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

newbie7 said:


> I found this cute Charlotte flats, but it runs 1/2 size too big
> View attachment 3469522
> 
> View attachment 3469523



Ahh these are amazing! I find I always size down a half a size for Charlotte Olympia flats.


----------



## alansgail

yakusoku.af said:


> I found a copy of their employee code of conduct online and it does state that merchandise purchased with their employee discount cannot be resold for profit
> View attachment 3469747



Great, that answers that question then! Good to know.


----------



## stacestall

Michelle1x said:


> Question for thread, when you return an item do they still wait to put it back on the floor?
> Lately I have bought some things that were marked down shortly after I bought them.  I know there are no PAs anymore but I wonder if I could return it, wait a day and rebuy, will that work?  Yes I know they are trying to discourage that but it stings when you know you overpaid for something by only a few days.





hellokimmiee said:


> I've done this a couple of times and have mixed feelings about it. It's worked sometimes but if it's something you really love I wouldn't chance it.
> 
> I did this with a Balenciaga bag and the cashier ended up putting it aside and buying it. It was a guy too so I thought I'd be okay. Another time I did this was with some altered and refinished items that I knew had dropped in price. When I went back, they had retagged all the dresses with higher prices than what I had originally paid. Needless to say, that was the last time I tried it.
> 
> I still have repurchased things I've returned but now it's more by chance than me looking for it. Some stores put stuff out right away, some will get to it in a day, some in a few days. You never know so I assume if I return something it's gone for good because there's a good chance it will be.
> 
> If you're willing to let it go, try it. If not, don't chance it but in case you decide to do it any ways I'd suggest returning it is close to closing time and going the next day in the morning. It'll probably be there.



I whole heartedly agree with hellokimmiee, I used to risk it and drop the item off right before closing and rush there in the am to find it and sometimes I was lucky, other times not so much and the item would haunt me. There's still an orange nadia tarr dress that bothers me that I returned it to try to catch it during CTR and it was gone, or even waiting for an item to be marked down, i.e. an alexander wang fur sweater that I just knew no one else could have been interested in because it was sooo "out there", but atlas someone beat me to it. Now with all the "good stuff" being picked up off more, even in NC where we used to have plenty of random gems galore, I've started to just have the mindset wherein if I really like it, I'm just going to go ahead and get it because I have 90 days to make up my mind if I truly love it or not. And if I start having buyers remorse, I'll return it and try to catch it cheaper but if it's gone then I must have not really wanted it as much as I thought I did in the beginning. Also, trying to return for CTR, I've strongly given up on that because it seems like things just "magically" disappear and then "reappear" after the sale and that just burns me to the tenth degree and I would be livid to return something trying to catch the ctr sale only for it not to show up until days later. 

I didn't mean for this to be a long message but I whole heartedly feel the same as everyone else, it's so hard to have any hope of finding anything designer at the rack anymore because of resellers or people with "connections" with the SAs. Don't get me wrong, I understand it's a perk of the job; HOWEVER, I'm pretty sure people had their friends that they were telling about the goodies and what not last year, but why is it now that ALL of a SUDDEN theres NOTHING, not even the old looking Jimmy Choo purses or $20 refurbished items that aren't even name brand. I just feel like either resellers/employees have been starting to get greedy for a profit or maybe Nordstrom is feeling like they're not making as much money by doing the W & R items. I mean I'm sure than they've gotten complaints with 100 people calling about the same pair of shoes on instagram. Something has to have happened or something is going on because I just refuse to believe that it just so happens that regular people are buying more W&R items and they are all just disappearing like nothing happened.


----------



## ladybeaumont

When does the next CTR start? 21st?


----------



## Ou_louise

ladybeaumont said:


> When does the next CTR start? 21st?


Starts Oct 7-10!!


----------



## Ou_louise

ladybeaumont said:


> When does the next CTR start? 21st?


----------



## Ou_louise

Michelle1x said:


> Question for thread, when you return an item do they still wait to put it back on the floor?
> Lately I have bought some things that were marked down shortly after I bought them.  I know there are no PAs anymore but I wonder if I could return it, wait a day and rebuy, will that work?  Yes I know they are trying to discourage that but it stings when you know you overpaid for something by only a few days.


If you really wanted to try your luck to return and re purchase I would suggest doing it on a non busy day. I can't speak for other rack stores but for the one I work at, busy days (such as the weekends, CTR days, holidays, etc) there is just an overwhelming amount of merchandise that has to be constantly be put back on the floor, whether it is from returns, try ons, and just mess in general. I have seen the store so busy that sometimes the associates on the floor don't check for "go backs" at the registers. (Mind you, these items have to be floor ready before they can be put out). And by the end of the night there is just so much cleaning to be done from the floor to merchandise left in the fitting room sometimes returned items at the registers are wheeled to the back to be completed another day.  usually on a slow day, all departments are able to put back merchandise on the floor without having a buildup. But I can't promise you that the item will be guaranteed put back especially if it's a good deal and the associate helping you is interested. But from personal experience, I would say you may have a better chance on a slow day. 

Also maybe try returning it (if you paid by card) in the actual dept. Basically return shoes in shoes and bags in accessories. They are more likely to censor things and put it back in their dept vs. putting it in dept. bins in the fitting room. But again, be careful who you go to because that associate may be interested. Hope this helps!!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted Givenchy new in box with dustbad size 40. PM for location


----------



## lvchanelboy




----------



## ladybeaumont

Ou_louise said:


> View attachment 3470800



Thanks! Looks like I mixed up the Triple Pts day and CTR!


----------



## carolly88

Beautiful Jimmy choos (37) and fendi (37.5). PM for location


----------



## carolly88

Also ferragamo slides 38.5 ($202) and Gucci refinished (37.5, $250)
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 PM for location!


----------



## Michelle1x

OK so this weekend I got the PS1 tiny (still deciding on it)- so I don't want to sound like a whiner but today I went to 2 racks and it was the biggest disappointment yet.  Yes I realize this is Monday and they don't get new stuff on Monday, but it is more the general state of inventory I am referring to.  Both racks had about 5 aisle racks of clearance merchandise today - one aisle for S, M, L and then 2 aisles total for pants and skirts of all sizes.  There wasn't much there at all- this is literally about half of the clearance merch in those same stores last year.  Then they have moved the mid-range designer clearance to 2 rounders called "designer row"- which has a few real designers like Alexander Wang but mostly more midrange like Joie and Vince.  Two rounders total of these brands clearance is way little.
There is lots of white tag nice merch showing up in the store- esp some nice Vince, and the prices are *good* but they are not the great deals we like to get here.

I'm thinking that last year, Nordstrom was stuck with excess inventory and we had a real bonanza and this is more back to normal, too bad- I'm with Shopping Gal, sort of over the whole thing at this point and might troll the full line clearance.  That PS1 tiny was 66% off which is gettable at the end of season clearances.


----------



## emnsee

What days do racks get their shipments? The stuff at mine has been a bore!


----------



## applecidered

I have to agree with some of the posters regarding being "over" NR. Sometimes it's just not a fun shopping experience anymore. And I feel like things are generally pretty messy nowadays? It's tough to find any luxury shoes, especially since the shoe department is overrun with made for outlet Tory Burch or Coach. And those shoes aren't even a good deal (such as 40% off). The handbag section, too, is overrun with brands that are made for outlet too. I don't know, maybe I'm just getting more tired the older I get, but sometimes I feel like waiting for the designer's semi-annual sale is the way to go.


----------



## abl13

I am also "over" it! I live in the Cleveland area and we have 2 racks that seem to never get high end designer items. The clothes sections are too full of made for rack brands. The rack used to be a good place to get workout clothes -  now the Nike, North Face and UA are expensive and you can get them for significantly cheaper on sale at Macy's or from the brand itself on clearance. I've never seen a high end bag at either rack. I have scored a pair of Stuart Weitzman shoes and boots and those were good deals but I hardly ever see any "higher" level designer than that. It's honestly been impossible to get near my size in the shoe section anyway - people take their carts in there and are rude if you nicely ask to get by them. I don't think Tory Burch is very popular on this thread but I love TB shoes - but they are SO expensive at the rack! It is super easy to find TB flats and sandals for around $100 at Bloomingdales or TB.com and I've seen them priced closer to $150-$175 at the rack, same with MJ mouse flats. I've found them for $75 in the past and they have been $150 at the rack. You have to be well versed in shopping to get a good deal at the rack these days.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

abl13 said:


> I am also "over" it! I live in the Cleveland area and we have 2 racks that seem to never get high end designer items. The clothes sections are too full of made for rack brands. The rack used to be a good place to get workout clothes -  now the Nike, North Face and UA are expensive and you can get them for significantly cheaper on sale at Macy's or from the brand itself on clearance. I've never seen a high end bag at either rack. I have scored a pair of Stuart Weitzman shoes and boots and those were good deals but I hardly ever see any "higher" level designer than that. It's honestly been impossible to get near my size in the shoe section anyway - people take their carts in there and are rude if you nicely ask to get by them. I don't think Tory Burch is very popular on this thread but I love TB shoes - but they are SO expensive at the rack! It is super easy to find TB flats and sandals for around $100 at Bloomingdales or TB.com and I've seen them priced closer to $150-$175 at the rack, same with MJ mouse flats. I've found them for $75 in the past and they have been $150 at the rack. You have to be well versed in shopping to get a good deal at the rack these days.


I visit my dad every so often in Avon Lake and make special trips to each Rack when I go. During my last visit, I saw a PS clutch and a Loewe pouch at the Cleveland area Rack and Burberry wallet, lots of designer shoes (Dior, Givenchy, Burberry, Rocha, etc) at the Crocker Park location....

That being said it is probably very hit or miss, I always make sure I go though first thing in the morning!


----------



## abl13

ballerinakgurl said:


> I visit my dad every so often in Avon Lake and make special trips to each Rack when I go. During my last visit, I saw a PS clutch and a Loewe pouch at the Cleveland area Rack and Burberry wallet, lots of designer shoes (Dior, Givenchy, Burberry, Rocha, etc) at the Crocker Park location....
> 
> That being said it is probably very hit or miss, I always make sure I go though first thing in the morning!



I'm not able to go first thing in the morning and I also have a common shoe size so I think that plays into it. I am also comparing to the Chicago and NYC racks which have designer stuff even if you aren't able to go first thing.


----------



## ferragamolove

emnsee said:


> What days do racks get their shipments? The stuff at mine has been a bore!


The salespeople at my Rack said they get shipments Tuesday through Saturday (so not Sunday or Monday).


----------



## intrigue

Emilio Pucci Leather Pants
Size 6
$479.97
PM for location.


----------



## Kelly7adria

I have a question about the Triple Points days. I just got my card, so I'm Level 1. It looks like I only get 1 Triple Points day per year. If I only spend like $200 on my one day.....it's not enough to get a note....will those points carry over to the next year?


----------



## emnsee

Kelly7adria said:


> I have a question about the Triple Points days. I just got my card, so I'm Level 1. It looks like I only get 1 Triple Points day per year. If I only spend like $200 on my one day.....it's not enough to get a note....will those points carry over to the next year?



Do Rewards points expire? 
- Yes. Rewards points earned but not yet used to issue you a Nordstrom Note will expire three years from the last day of the year in which the points were earned, or when your account is closed.


----------



## lvchanelboy

Alexander McQueen W&R $609. PM for location


----------



## lvchanelboy

Miu Miu W&R 6.5 $159


----------



## vornado

lvchanelboy said:


> Miu Miu W&R 6.5 $159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472359



Pm'd you


----------



## lvchanelboy

Also spotted Burberry Briefcase $499 and Ferragamo cross body $380 I believe. Then as I was leaving I found this Stella McCartney iPhone case for only $60!! At least I found something lol


----------



## lvchanelboy

I believe these have sold! 





lvchanelboy said:


> Miu Miu W&R 6.5 $159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472359


----------



## RackFanatic

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3471920
> 
> 
> Emilio Pucci Leather Pants
> Size 6
> $479.97
> PM for location.





lvchanelboy said:


> Alexander McQueen W&R $609. PM for location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472338



Heheh, I think you both are in my favorite Rack. I recognize this merchandise [emoji6] Both are great buys.


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted, PM for location. Miu Miu 7.5 $179 & Zanotti 7 $249 W&R


----------



## lvchanelboy

Givenchy pouch $187


----------



## littlerain

Kelly7adria said:


> I have a question about the Triple Points days. I just got my card, so I'm Level 1. It looks like I only get 1 Triple Points day per year. If I only spend like $200 on my one day.....it's not enough to get a note....will those points carry over to the next year?



Points don't expire and the 1 triple point day you get for your level is just a day you can set whenever. The triple points events they have (like the one that started today) is separate from that day you get for being level 1. Hope that helps!


----------



## twoblues

Sorry if this has been asked before, but can you adjust for triple points (I know you can't get a price adjustment)?


----------



## marcj

Has anyone seen Prada Baroque sunglasses at the Rack? My pair got stolen


----------



## krisvoys

twoblues said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but can you adjust for triple points (I know you can't get a price adjustment)?



No, I tried yesterday on a purchase I placed online on Tuesday (full line) and I was told it has to be purchased on an "eligible" triple points day. She said the only thing I could do would be to repurchase the item on a triple points day and just return the original purchase.


----------



## Yogathlete

twoblues said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but can you adjust for triple points (I know you can't get a price adjustment)?


Yes, I've seen ONE before... Maybe a month ago? So it's possible it is out there.


----------



## lvchanelboy

I bought these 2 items W&R earlier!! Also spotted this men's Gucci belt $119 if anyone is interested, it was a larger size.


----------



## lms910

lvchanelboy said:


> I bought these 2 items W&R earlier!! Also spotted this men's Gucci belt $119 if anyone is interested, it was a larger size.
> View attachment 3473442
> View attachment 3473437
> View attachment 3473443



You find the best stuff. My rack doesnt have near this much. I go 2-3 times a week at different times and 9/10 times find no new designer items.


----------



## bagnutt

marcj said:


> Has anyone seen Prada Baroque sunglasses at the Rack? My pair got stolen


I saw a few pairs during the last clear the rack.


----------



## lvchanelboy

lms910 said:


> You find the best stuff. My rack doesnt have near this much. I go 2-3 times a week at different times and 9/10 times find no new designer items.


 The store I went to today an employee actually pointed the Phillip Lim bag out to me, and took my info and said they would send me pics of the bags when they get them! I was shocked at how nice this location was. I'll be sure to post any bags they send me.


----------



## Kelly7adria

lvchanelboy said:


> Alexander McQueen W&R $609. PM for location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472338


Just spotted this same bag at my Rack this a.m. PM for location


----------



## natalia0128

I am at the rack


----------



## natalia0128




----------



## natalia0128




----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted W&R 5.5g Gucci sneakers $169. PM for loc.


----------



## bankygirl

lvchanelboy said:


> The store I went to today an employee actually pointed the Phillip Lim bag out to me, and took my info and said they would send me pics of the bags when they get them! I was shocked at how nice this location was. I'll be sure to post any bags they send me.



If any Pashlis come would you be so kind to DM me? I'm on the hunt for one on a budget and my store does not do the picture thing


----------



## Vancang

Found this Alexander Wang in red!!! Got to grab it!!!


----------



## Vancang

lvchanelboy said:


> I bought these 2 items W&R earlier!! Also spotted this men's Gucci belt $119 if anyone is interested, it was a larger size.
> View attachment 3473442
> View attachment 3473437
> View attachment 3473443



May I ask how much was the pashli? It's lovely...congrats on your find!!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Vancang said:


> Found this Alexander Wang in red!!! Got to grab it!!!
> View attachment 3473715



That's a steal (and beautiful color).


----------



## Vancang

peacelovesequin said:


> That's a steal (and beautiful color).



Yes is a beautiful red!!! It was hidden in the bottom of the table I was looking,so I think it was meant to be[emoji847]


----------



## bexiu16

lvchanelboy said:


> Miu Miu W&R 6.5 $159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472359


DM you


----------



## lvchanelboy

Vancang said:


> May I ask how much was the pashli? It's lovely...congrats on your find!!!


It was $215


----------



## lvchanelboy

Also found this last night W&R MK Collection straw tote


----------



## bagnutt

Shoe transfers from August have been marked down. Slim pickings, but didn't buy any of the following. Message for location.


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> Shoe transfers from August have been marked down. Slim pickings, but didn't buy any of the following. Message for location.



I can't wait to see them!


----------



## bagnutt

Balenciaga


----------



## bagnutt

Loewe


----------



## bagnutt

Longchamp


----------



## bagnutt

Giuseppes


----------



## bagnutt

Marni with box


----------



## bagnutt

Ferragamo


----------



## bagnutt

Still LOVING these pink Fendi!!


----------



## bagnutt

These Bals are still here and almost $100 off the previous price


----------



## ilovejae

bagnutt said:


> Still LOVING these pink Fendi!!
> 
> View attachment 3474423
> 
> View attachment 3474424



like this one so much! But I have tiny feet [emoji25]


----------



## natalia0128

bagnutt said:


> Still LOVING these pink Fendi!!
> 
> View attachment 3474423
> 
> View attachment 3474424


Love it... wish it was my size


----------



## lvlouis

lvchanelboy said:


> Also found this last night W&R MK Collection straw tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474282



Can you please show the tag?? Great find!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted W&R Elizabeth & James. Pm for loc


----------



## lvchanelboy

lvchanelboy said:


> Spotted W&R Elizabeth & James. Pm for loc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474443


I believe it's was $156


----------



## lvchanelboy

lvlouis said:


> Can you please show the tag?? Great find!


 here it is


----------



## bagnutt

Gucci with box


----------



## bagnutt

Doma suede


----------



## bagnutt

I'm seeing a lot of Mackage coats white tagged $349-399. This one is $180 but it's pretty lightweight. Hope to see clearance prices soon.


----------



## bagnutt

Comme des Garçons zippy organizer


----------



## bagnutt

First ever Rockstud sighting at Rack!! Considered it, but won't buy - the leather is a little too soft and flimsy for me. Awesome neutral though. Message for location. Store open for 10 more minutes.


----------



## bagnutt

RS tote didn't last long [emoji41]


----------



## bagnutt

Got so distracted by the shiny Valentino studs I forgot to post a couple of items! [emoji7]

Cavalli scarf


----------



## bagnutt

Vivienne Westwood bag


----------



## nova_girl

Just bought another large Le Pliage from the Dulles, VA rack. They had this color in the large, medium and very small with short handle, plus the backpack. They also had yellow shoulder bags.


----------



## IStuckACello

Did anyone see the like, 10 pairs of loubs for sale on Instagram today [emoji849][emoji35]


----------



## stacestall

IStuckACello said:


> Did anyone see the like, 10 pairs of loubs for sale on Instagram today [emoji849][emoji35]


 yep smh, just terrible


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted Burberry rain boots multiple sizes, 2 pairs each in sizes 36, 37, 38, 39, and 3 pairs size 41. PM for loc.


----------



## madgrl786

That insta of the loubs killed me. I have seen perfect pairs before (not in my size) at locations when I travel and visit other racks (maybe 3 times ever?) but never at my local racks. I hear about one of my racks getting 10 pairs some months, all at once but I guess now I know why I've never been able to land myself a pair. They all go to one reseller or one lady with a lot of friends I guess. We just have to hope that one day, we'll all get lucky and get our perfect pair.


----------



## bagnutt

madgrl786 said:


> That insta of the loubs killed me. I have seen perfect pairs before (not in my size) at locations when I travel and visit other racks (maybe 3 times ever?) but never at my local racks. I hear about one of my racks getting 10 pairs some months, all at once but I guess now I know why I've never been able to land myself a pair. They all go to one reseller or one lady with a lot of friends I guess. We just have to hope that one day, we'll all get lucky and get our perfect pair.



I leave comments on the resellers insta posts and I encourage you all to do the same. We might get blocked, but shouldn't we be speaking up? For me the Rack is all about the hunt and I would not give the resellers my business no matter how much I wanted any particular shoe or bag or whatever. 

I am happy that my posts here on the forum have put some of the items into the hands of people that will wear them and appreciate them at the price NR was selling them for [emoji4]


----------



## madgrl786

That's not a bad idea, leaving comments on those types of posts. I'll have to start doing that. I agree on not buying from them. It's a bummer thinking that you'd have to pay an upcharge for something you could've found at the rack yourself.


----------



## Kelly7adria

Who is the reseller on Instagram with all of the Loubs?


----------



## bagnutt

madgrl786 said:


> That's not a bad idea, leaving comments on those types of posts. I'll have to start doing that. I agree on not buying from them. It's a bummer thinking that you'd have to pay an upcharge for something you could've found at the rack yourself.



I mean, cleaning out the entire store of all the Loubs? Perhaps SOME of these people are just trying to make a living (doubt it) but that is just shameful.


----------



## bagnutt

Kelly7adria said:


> Who is the reseller on Instagram with all of the Loubs?



I think it is against forum rules to post an ID, but just search #nordstromrack


----------



## vornado

bagnutt said:


> I think it is against forum rules to post an ID, but just search #nordstromrack



I think that ID is in TX, but don't know which city.


----------



## peacelovesequin

vornado said:


> I think that ID is in TX, but don't know which city.



Probably Dallas.


----------



## ladycee

Spotted these yesterday


----------



## BlackApple

peacelovesequin said:


> Probably Dallas.



I live in Dallas. I have never seen any of the stuff at the main 3 racks here in DFW area and I go weekly to all 3.


----------



## IStuckACello

There was a seller from Texas that was snapping up good stuff before. I can't remember which city though...


----------



## bagnutt

BlackApple said:


> I live in Dallas. I have never seen any of the stuff at the main 3 racks here in DFW area and I go weekly to all 3.



Her ebay account states her items ship from Dallas. You probably are not seeing any of the good stuff because she doesn't leave anything behind, LOL!

I'm sure that prolific buyers like her end up having to return some of their inventory right before the 90 days are up which means that it will probably get marked down for the next person.


----------



## LuxeDeb

BlackApple said:


> I live in Dallas. I have never seen any of the stuff at the main 3 racks here in DFW area and I go weekly to all 3.



I live in Dallas & there is at least one big reseller here. I think she has a connection and most of the stuff never makes it out to the floor. I only find things once in a great while. Not sure if they are her rejects or returns or I truly got them before her. I feel really lucky I scored a Louboutin Sweet Charity bag last CTR and I posted a Stella McCartney Falabella bag here while I was still in the store. I was glad another TPF member got it before a reseller did.


----------



## natalia0128

I saw her ebay account.. few items ship from Houston and North Carolina too


----------



## bagnutt

Today is the last day for triple points!  [emoji6]


----------



## meowmix318

bagnutt said:


> Today is the last day for triple points!  [emoji6]


A sales associate at Nordstrom told me this is the last triple point event of the year


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted a few items this morning, message for location.


----------



## bagnutt

Michele watch bands, priced $44.97 and $49.97


----------



## bagnutt

Roberto Coin bracelets, both $179.97


----------



## bagnutt

Gucci bracelet


----------



## bagnutt

MCM silk scarves


----------



## bagnutt

Burberry Brit coat, size 10 I think?


----------



## bagnutt

Alaia sandals on second markdown


----------



## bagnutt

Nicholas Kirkwood velvet platforms W&R


----------



## bagnutt

I bought these Chloe perforated Lauren flats, they were marked $189 but rang up $148 [emoji7]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

nova_girl said:


> Just bought another large Le Pliage from the Dulles, VA rack. They had this color in the large, medium and very small with short handle, plus the backpack. They also had yellow shoulder bags.



I picked up the same bag!  I believe it's the medium size. Potomac Mills. Yay!


----------



## Dahls

There is a reseller in Dallas, I was at the store the same day she returned a bunch of designer shoes that she wasn't able to sell. When I asked the SA about it, she said "there's a woman who comes and buys all the really nice shoes regardless of the size because she collects them"


----------



## LuxeDeb

Dahls said:


> There is a reseller in Dallas, I was at the store the same day she returned a bunch of designer shoes that she wasn't able to sell. When I asked the SA about it, she said "there's a woman who comes and buys all the really nice shoes regardless of the size because she collects them"



Collects them...too funny! What does she say when she returns them, they didn't fit in with her "collection?"


----------



## valval92

LuxeDeb said:


> Collects them...too funny! What does she say when she returns them, they didn't fit in with her "collection?"



lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## BlackApple

natalia0128 said:


> I saw her ebay account.. few items ship from Houston and North Carolina too


 Now the houston store I can believe. They had some amazing stuff at the post oak location. Dallas I just can't see it lol. I do believe that another poster mentioned she may have an inside connection.


----------



## BlackApple

LuxeDeb said:


> I live in Dallas & there is at least one big reseller here. I think she has a connection and most of the stuff never makes it out to the floor. I only find things once in a great while. Not sure if they are her rejects or returns or I truly got them before her. I feel really lucky I scored a Louboutin Sweet Charity bag last CTR and I posted a Stella McCartney Falabella bag here while I was still in the store. I was glad another TPF member got it before a reseller did.



I do believe you are right. The store on parkway in Dallas hardly has any good designer stuff. If anything I believe she is hitting up the one on the park lane. I always can manage to find something designer in that one when I go.


----------



## pepperdiva

bagnutt said:


> I bought these Chloe perforated Lauren flats, they were marked $189 but rang up $148 [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3476044



Gorgeous shoes! I have them and love them. Perfect for next spring!


----------



## Vancang

lvchanelboy said:


> It was $215



Wow what a steal!!!! Congrats on your purchase it's beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## newport5236

IStuckACello said:


> Did anyone see the like, 10 pairs of loubs for sale on Instagram today [emoji849][emoji35]


I found that post.  Can't believe anyone thinks reselling qualifies making an honest living.  Nordstrom even says that items are not for resale on their website!


----------



## pcil

bagnutt said:


> I bought these Chloe perforated Lauren flats, they were marked $189 but rang up $148 [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3476044



I have the same one! One of my fav flats!! Great price too!


----------



## IStuckACello

*Edit* I am so frustrated with this reselling ****. I'm sent off an email to all the Racks I think people are hitting up to the store managers (in this case, Houston and Dallas, funny I realized now I had worked with one of them a few times when I filled in at her store). I encourage you ladies to do the same. Sending screenshots too, and some of the comments on this forum because they need to see that super loyal customers are being left with nothing and it is absolutely ridiculous to me that many of us visit a store or several weekly yet resellers walk out with a cart full of Loubs? No no no. 

You can do a search of the Racks in question and it will bring up the store manager emails, see example. I've asked them to address it with their employees and corporate. I believe if more than a few of us email them, they'll see it's a problem.


----------



## bankygirl

IStuckACello said:


> *Edit* I am so frustrated with this reselling ****. I'm sent off an email to all the Racks I think people are hitting up to the store managers (in this case, Houston and Dallas, funny I realized now I had worked with one of them a few times when I filled in at her store). I encourage you ladies to do the same. Sending screenshots too, and some of the comments on this forum because they need to see that super loyal customers are being left with nothing and it is absolutely ridiculous to me that many of us visit a store or several weekly yet resellers walk out with a cart full of Loubs? No no no.
> 
> You can do a search of the Racks in question and it will bring up the store manager emails, see example. I've asked them to address it with their employees and corporate. I believe if more than a few of us email them, they'll see it's a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476433



We should also email corporate about price checkers! I emailed them twice and it has gone unanswered. Many things I have the SAs price check come up lower, so I think they're losing sales. I'm tired of asking associates for prices and would love to walk up to a scanner and do it myself.


----------



## bagnutt

IStuckACello said:


> *Edit* I am so frustrated with this reselling ****. I'm sent off an email to all the Racks I think people are hitting up to the store managers (in this case, Houston and Dallas, funny I realized now I had worked with one of them a few times when I filled in at her store). I encourage you ladies to do the same. Sending screenshots too, and some of the comments on this forum because they need to see that super loyal customers are being left with nothing and it is absolutely ridiculous to me that many of us visit a store or several weekly yet resellers walk out with a cart full of Loubs? No no no.
> 
> You can do a search of the Racks in question and it will bring up the store manager emails, see example. I've asked them to address it with their employees and corporate. I believe if more than a few of us email them, they'll see it's a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476433



I am 100% behind you Cello. Yesterday, I took screenshots of all 3 of the Loubs posts: the first one where she posted a photo of the shoes in her cart, second one where she posted that they were available for sale and third one where she X'd out the ones that sold.

Don't you think we should be including some of the "higher ups" and not just the store managers? Perhaps district or regional managers also? I have no idea how Nordstrom's hierarchy works.


----------



## bagnutt

bankygirl said:


> We should also email corporate about price checkers! I emailed them twice and it has gone unanswered. Many things I have the SAs price check come up lower, so I think they're losing sales. I'm tired of asking associates for prices and would love to walk up to a scanner and do it myself.



Absolutely! I have drafted an email regarding this, but haven't sent yet. 

If anyone wants the contact info for the VP of User Experience, please message me. I plan to also copy the VP of Marketing.

I would just like to add that I think the women in these forums are extremely smart and savvy and that we can have a lot of power as a group. I believe that one of the reasons that woman who was returning fake handbags to the discount stores (and selling fakes on eBay) was arrested is because the women here started a discourse about it which led to a little detective work. They connected her multiple ebay and purse forum accounts (yes, she was a member) and I don't know if that would have been possible without the Intel from various other members. 

I will get off my soapbox now! Have a great day everyone!! [emoji1]


----------



## IStuckACello

Yes, I think it should go beyond the store managers too though I'm not sure exactly which corporate manager to send it to that would make the most sense...

Price scanners would be great too sigh.


----------



## itsmree

i had an issue with an SA, who i thought had consulted with the store manager on the issue. So, i called the 800 rack number and was transferred and transferred, but then finally got the regional managers cell phone. so, that is another option, if some one you want to speak to someone.


----------



## IStuckACello

Yeah I don't think regionals are happy when they get a call on that cell phone....


----------



## bankygirl

IStuckACello said:


> Yeah I don't think regionals are happy when they get a call on that cell phone....


I once had repeated issues at one store, spoke to a regional manager on the phone for 45 minutes who told me she needed to check my "version of the story" with the manager I interacted with, and that "if my story is true" she can decide what to do. She promised to follow up. This was 6 months ago. Want to guess if she ever called me back? So I wouldn't put a lot of stock in regional managers, I'd go straight to the top. I haven't contacted corporate about it because I just gave up. Needless to say, my spending is way down, and I have seen this manager mistreat others on the regular.


----------



## bankygirl

bagnutt said:


> Absolutely! I have drafted an email regarding this, but haven't sent yet.
> 
> If anyone wants the contact info for the VP of User Experience, please message me. I plan to also copy the VP of Marketing.
> 
> I would just like to add that I think the women in these forums are extremely smart and savvy and that we can have a lot of power as a group. I believe that one of the reasons that woman who was returning fake handbags to the discount stores (and selling fakes on eBay) was arrested is because the women here started a discourse about it which led to a little detective work. They connected her multiple ebay and purse forum accounts (yes, she was a member) and I don't know if that would have been possible without the Intel from various other members.
> 
> I will get off my soapbox now! Have a great day everyone!! [emoji1]


PMing you now.


----------



## IStuckACello

bankygirl said:


> I once had repeated issues at one store, spoke to a regional manager on the phone for 45 minutes who told me she needed to check my "version of the story" with the manager I interacted with, and that "if my story is true" she can decide what to do. She promised to follow up. This was 6 months ago. Want to guess if she ever called me back? So I wouldn't put a lot of stock in regional managers, I'd go straight to the top. I haven't contacted corporate about it because I just gave up. Needless to say, my spending is way down, and I have seen this manager mistreat others on the regular.



Ugh. One thing I've learned is to take things up for sure when needed. All the regionals were at one point a manager and possibly are buddy buddy with the others below them. It's one thing to not believe the customer and investigate but it's another to state what the regional said to you. Doesn't sound very Nordstrom to me.


----------



## Michelle1x

Can someone please PM me this resellers ebay id?  Also does she also sell purses or just shoes?


----------



## bagnutt

Michelle1x said:


> Can someone please PM me this resellers ebay id?  Also does she also sell purses or just shoes?


She sells purses, shoes, clothes, everything.
Sending you a message now...


----------



## Michelle1x

Here's what I don't get about these resellers.  For this Proenza bag she shows the W&R price of $519, which is typical W&R pricing and 70% off.  But she says she is selling for $350, there must be some markup in that, so how much did she pay for this purse?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJqclHJgyXu/?taken-by=designersaddict


----------



## sammytheMUA

I wish I had luck at my local NR!


----------



## hedgwin99

Michelle1x said:


> Here's what I don't get about these resellers.  For this Proenza bag she shows the W&R price of $519, which is typical W&R pricing and 70% off.  But she says she is selling for $350, there must be some markup in that, so how much did she pay for this purse?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJqclHJgyXu/?taken-by=designersaddict



I don't think it's all from NR Rack this IG account buys. The yellow Philip Lim bag I remember Saks had on final sale around $258.


----------



## IStuckACello

Maybe it was super marked down? No response yet from any of the four managers I've emailed...will report back if someone responds.


----------



## intrigue

Michelle1x said:


> Here's what I don't get about these resellers.  For this Proenza bag she shows the W&R price of $519, which is typical W&R pricing and 70% off.  But she says she is selling for $350, there must be some markup in that, so how much did she pay for this purse?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJqclHJgyXu/?taken-by=designersaddict



That looks like an old W&R tags. I don't remember exactly when the transition took place but the new W&R tags are all white and don't have the blue coloring on them. 

Maybe this bag was red tagged and she bought it for even less (or during a CTR event) allowing her to sell for less than the original W&R price??


----------



## IStuckACello

Here's the response I got from one of the managers (with everyone cc'ed)

On behalf of the DFW and Houston area  Rack store managers, we thank you for bringing this to our attention.  We appreciate you taking the time to share this information with us.  We are concerned that this type of activity is happening in our stores. Please know that we take your concern seriously and will address this issue immediately with our respective teams.


Our position on resellers has not changed. We do not condone the reselling of our merchandise and we can deny sales per store manager’s discretion if a customer is a known reseller or has excessive suspicious purchases or returns.  We will continue to investigate this situation and escalate through proper channels.


Again, thank you for your feedback.  Please feel free to reach out to me if you have additional questions.


----------



## Michelle1x

hedgwin99 said:


> I don't think it's all from NR Rack this IG account buys. The yellow Philip Lim bag I remember Saks had on final sale around $258.



Yeah she has items from stores other than Rack.  This woman is obviously a shopaholic.  
On the pink valentino glamlock she says "not a rack find".  Also there is a like new (therefore, used) red Bal city and another Bal bucket type bag with Neiman tags- those are not from Rack.  And I don't think the Chanel flats are from Rack - she has a LOT of those.

She is selling the Chanel pink flats for $450 and the red YSL wallet (clutch?) for $450.  Those are good prices - not as good as a Rack CTR event but definitely better than Last Call, and even some of the new white tag Rack pricing.  I can see why people buy stuff from her, because as a Rack reseller you know things are authentic.  but what did she pay for these items I wonder.


----------



## krisvoys

Michelle1x said:


> Here's what I don't get about these resellers.  For this Proenza bag she shows the W&R price of $519, which is typical W&R pricing and 70% off.  But she says she is selling for $350, there must be some markup in that, so how much did she pay for this purse?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJqclHJgyXu/?taken-by=designersaddict



The amount of great items that lady gets is insane! There is no way she could get all of that without the help of a sales associate


----------



## hedgwin99

Michelle1x said:


> Yeah she has items from stores other than Rack.  This woman is obviously a shopaholic.
> On the pink valentino glamlock she says "not a rack find".  Also there is a like new (therefore, used) red Bal city and another Bal bucket type bag with Neiman tags- those are not from Rack.  And I don't think the Chanel flats are from Rack - she has a LOT of those.
> 
> She is selling the Chanel pink flats for $450 and the red YSL wallet (clutch?) for $450.  Those are good prices - not as good as a Rack CTR event but definitely better than Last Call, and even some of the new white tag Rack pricing.  I can see why people buy stuff from her, because as a Rack reseller you know things are authentic.  but what did she pay for these items I wonder.



NM had best sale last round. If you r lucky you can have Chanel ballet flats (pink/blue patent ones) for around $350 to $380 I believe (exclude sales tax). If the IG acct did buy from NM n resell above $400 she is making a good mark up on sale


----------



## valval92

The resellers makes my blood boil[emoji81]


----------



## lms910

krisvoys said:


> The amount of great items that lady gets is insane! There is no way she could get all of that without the help of a sales associate



What if she is an employee????? Of NR or Nordstrom?


----------



## bagnutt

lms910 said:


> What if she is an employee????? Of NR or Nordstrom?


If that is the case, I hope they fire her a$$ immediately!! I didn't have time to craft my letter at work today, but I will be doing it as soon as I get home!


----------



## Yogathlete

Michelle1x said:


> Yeah she has items from stores other than Rack.  This woman is obviously a shopaholic.
> On the pink valentino glamlock she says "not a rack find".  Also there is a like new (therefore, used) red Bal city and another Bal bucket type bag with Neiman tags- those are not from Rack.  And I don't think the Chanel flats are from Rack - she has a LOT of those.
> 
> She is selling the Chanel pink flats for $450 and the red YSL wallet (clutch?) for $450.  Those are good prices - not as good as a Rack CTR event but definitely better than Last Call, and even some of the new white tag Rack pricing.  I can see why people buy stuff from her, because as a Rack reseller you know things are authentic.  but what did she pay for these items I wonder.


The Chanel flats are definitely not from Nord or Nord rack. I'll first hand say that I purchased those pink Chanel flats at NM during their designer clearance sale (NOT Last Call) for $298. So she is marking them up (if this is also where she purchased them).


----------



## itsmree

this made me remember that i never posted my "issue." a couple of weeks ago, i went to return some jeans that we purchase for my daughter during our school shopping outing. My husband purchased on HIS credit card, but i had the receipt. So, when i went to return, i stated that i knew it was on my husband's cc and i did not have it with me, so i wanted it on a nordstrom gift card. the SA, said, "ok" then was all "wait, did you say this is not YOUR credit card?" i said "correct, it was my husbands card, but same account and i have the receipt?" she then went and spoke to someone and said "Sorry, i can not do the return unless you are the card holder/" umm, what? the receipt does not say that . . . i said, "well, i know you can not credit our CC, but a gift card for the credit is fine."  she said, "no you have to be the card holder."


hedgwin99 said:


> NM had best sale last round. If you r lucky you can have Chanel ballet flats (pink/blue patent ones) for around $350 to $380 I believe (exclude sales tax). If the IG acct did buy from NM n resell above $400 she is making a good mark up on sale


----------



## itsmree

lms910 said:


> What if she is an employee????? Of NR or Nordstrom?


this was my thought. with the additional employee discount on top of CTR she could still make a profit!


----------



## mainguyen504

itsmree said:


> this made me remember that i never posted my "issue." a couple of weeks ago, i went to return some jeans that we purchase for my daughter during our school shopping outing. My husband purchased on HIS credit card, but i had the receipt. So, when i went to return, i stated that i knew it was on my husband's cc and i did not have it with me, so i wanted it on a nordstrom gift card. the SA, said, "ok" then was all "wait, did you say this is not YOUR credit card?" i said "correct, it was my husbands card, but same account and i have the receipt?" she then went and spoke to someone and said "Sorry, i can not do the return unless you are the card holder/" umm, what? the receipt does not say that . . . i said, "well, i know you can not credit our CC, but a gift card for the credit is fine."  she said, "no you have to be the card holder."



That's so weird, cause they never asked me for my card whenever I returned something. It just automatically does it.


----------



## yakusoku.af

itsmree said:


> this made me remember that i never posted my "issue." a couple of weeks ago, i went to return some jeans that we purchase for my daughter during our school shopping outing. My husband purchased on HIS credit card, but i had the receipt. So, when i went to return, i stated that i knew it was on my husband's cc and i did not have it with me, so i wanted it on a nordstrom gift card. the SA, said, "ok" then was all "wait, did you say this is not YOUR credit card?" i said "correct, it was my husbands card, but same account and i have the receipt?" she then went and spoke to someone and said "Sorry, i can not do the return unless you are the card holder/" umm, what? the receipt does not say that . . . i said, "well, i know you can not credit our CC, but a gift card for the credit is fine."  she said, "no you have to be the card holder."



I've had my bf return stuff for me with the receipt. I told him not to say anything and it automatically went back to my card. I've also had him buy stuff for me on my card when it was CTR because I knew I couldn't go when the store opened. They didn't say anything that time either lol 
I think if you didn't tell them they wouldn't have known. And their system automatically returns it to the card used for the purchase.


----------



## itsmree

mainguyen504 said:


> That's so weird, cause they never asked me for my card whenever I returned something. It just automatically does it.


but i didn't want it to go back on the card, i wanted the gift card


----------



## itsmree

yakusoku.af said:


> I've had my bf return stuff for me with the receipt. I told him not to say anything and it automatically went back to my card. I've also had him buy stuff for me on my card when it was CTR because I knew I couldn't go when the store opened. They didn't say anything that time either lol
> I think if you didn't tell them they wouldn't have known. And their system automatically returns it to the card used for the purchase.


sorry - i think i didn't write it all correctly, i actually wanted a card, not credit back to his CC.
that is why i mentioned it wasn't my cc - regardless the receipt says you can put it on a gift card, so what she was saying is not the same as the receipt? if you buy someone a gift and they have a gift receipt, they can return for a gift card, so why can't the actual buyer?


----------



## bagnutt

itsmree said:


> sorry - i think i didn't write it all correctly, i actually wanted a card, not credit back to his CC.
> that is why i mentioned it wasn't my cc - regardless the receipt says you can put it on a gift card, so what she was saying is not the same as the receipt? if you buy someone a gift and they have a gift receipt, they can return for a gift card, so why can't the actual buyer?


They are getting stingy - I made a return last weekend and I originally paid with a debit card.  They would not give me cash back - WTH?  Associate insisted it get credited to my debit card.


----------



## Michelle1x

Has anybody ever seen these?   Doesn't look like they are from rack because there is no rack sticker.
These are awesome imho


----------



## bagnutt

Finally sent off my anti-reselling email to all the Dallas Metro / Houston area Rack store managers - guess I had a lot to say!   I also included the VP of Nordstrom Rack!

I will post here if/when I hear anything back.  Does everyone think it will be a canned response similar to the one that IStuckACello received??


----------



## barkANDbite

Size 40 at Dallas Galleria, new in original box. This is my first time posting from mobile site, hopefully you can see the photo  I just left the store 5min ago, it's still there


----------



## barkANDbite

Still available at Dallas Galleria store as of 5min ago


----------



## barkANDbite

Duplicate ooops


----------



## barkANDbite

Miu Miu at Dallas Galleria as of 5min ago


----------



## bagnutt

Got a voicemail from the District Manager... scheduling a phone call with him tomorrow to discuss the reselling issue in more detail. 

If any of you have direct in-store experiences with the resellers that you would like to message me about, I welcome all feedback.  Is it possible that some action might be taken?  Oh happy day !


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> Got a voicemail from the District Manager... scheduling a phone call with him tomorrow to discuss the reselling issue in more detail.
> 
> If any of you have direct in-store experiences with the resellers that you would like to message me about, I welcome all feedback.  Is it possible that some action might be taken?  Oh happy day !



High five! Woot. I wonder which division they're calling from? I'm curious what you wrote


----------



## In Young

Wow!!


----------



## ann_iowa

I shopped at the Dallas Rack last year and thought it was strange that a girl bought a whole cart full of the identical MK monogram tote. I am not into MK so I didn't think much of it at that time but I wonder now if she is a reseller


----------



## Kelly7adria

bagnutt said:


> Got a voicemail from the District Manager... scheduling a phone call with him tomorrow to discuss the reselling issue in more detail.
> 
> If any of you have direct in-store experiences with the resellers that you would like to message me about, I welcome all feedback.  Is it possible that some action might be taken?  Oh happy day !


Sending you a PM


----------



## bankygirl

bagnutt said:


> Got a voicemail from the District Manager... scheduling a phone call with him tomorrow to discuss the reselling issue in more detail.
> 
> If any of you have direct in-store experiences with the resellers that you would like to message me about, I welcome all feedback.  Is it possible that some action might be taken?  Oh happy day !



Wow, great work! I have tons of resellers in my area, and see them first thing in the morning. Most have associate connections, I wonder what kind of arrangement they have. I hope he/she is receptive. If so, maybe you can broach price scanners and stock checks as part of a negative shopping experience?


----------



## ozmodiar

bagnutt said:


> They are getting stingy - I made a return last weekend and I originally paid with a debit card.  They would not give me cash back - WTH?  Associate insisted it get credited to my debit card.


They are now only refunding to the original method of payment. There was some discussion here a few months ago when the policy changed.


----------



## IStuckACello

lol I took a screenshot of a AW rockie obviously taken inside a NR break room from the IG user, and sent it to a friend of mine who used to work with me. He recognized what it was immediately. She def has connections, I doubt she works there though because it would be far too suspicious. A former manager im friends with on fb now still calls me "miss designer" because I loved buying stuff. No way I could have walked out with a cartful in different sizes as an employee without raising questions.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3478168


----------



## BlackGrayRed

I hope this question is OK to ask here. 

I ordered a couple of things online. My first time ordering from online Rack. How long does it take to ship usually?

We might be going out of town, and I still haven't received any tracking information. The order was placed late last night. 

Thank you!


----------



## ThisVNchick

BlackGrayRed said:


> I hope this question is OK to ask here.
> 
> I ordered a couple of things online. My first time ordering from online Rack. How long does it take to ship usually?
> 
> We might be going out of town, and I still haven't received any tracking information. The order was placed late last night.
> 
> Thank you!


For me, it's been an average of 48 hours before I would get my shipping confirmation email.


----------



## applecidered

I mean, I get the reseller hate and all, but to me it's just business. (I'm not a reseller by any means - I work a full time job and more as it is!) It's like how people buy a bunch of concert tickets and sell on Stubhub later. That's just the way it works, supply and demand. This type of business (arbitrage) has been around since the beginning of time.

To me, as long as it's not stealing or breaking the law or selling fakes, I say good for them for making the right connections or figuring out how to do it effectively enough.


----------



## Michelle1x

applecidered said:


> I mean, I get the reseller hate and all, but to me it's just business. (I'm not a reseller by any means - I work a full time job and more as it is!) It's like how people buy a bunch of concert tickets and sell on Stubhub later. That's just the way it works, supply and demand. This type of business (arbitrage) has been around since the beginning of time.
> 
> To me, as long as it's not stealing or breaking the law or selling fakes, I say good for them for making the right connections or figuring out how to do it effectively enough.



Yeah- my problem is the only way I see to deal with resellers is for NR to raise prices - which they are doing.  Things like those $5 jeans from two summers ago are a boon to resellers.  Now there are no more $5 jeans.  Same with some of those off season Rebecca Minkoff bags- I used to see those for $39 at NR occasionally - then they'd pop up on ebay- now those are gone too.

Last call or Off 5th never had much of a problem with resellers- because their prices are too high.   Thats where NR is heading.


----------



## bagnutt

applecidered said:


> I mean, I get the reseller hate and all, but to me it's just business. (I'm not a reseller by any means - I work a full time job and more as it is!) It's like how people buy a bunch of concert tickets and sell on Stubhub later. That's just the way it works, supply and demand. This type of business (arbitrage) has been around since the beginning of time.
> 
> To me, as long as it's not stealing or breaking the law or selling fakes, I say good for them for making the right connections or figuring out how to do it effectively enough.


The difference with Nordstrom (and Rack) is that they have clearly defined guidelines that actually PROHIBITS purchasing for the purposes of resale (as stated in their pricing policy). They are claiming that policy as integral to their corporate culture and values. Similar guidelines are also included in their Employee Code of Conduct. 
I am not aware of any other discount retailer like Last Call, Saks Off 5th, Century 21, etc that have such language stated anywhere on their public corporate policy page. I could be wrong about that though.

Update regarding my call coming soon!


----------



## valval92

pm for location


----------



## ballerinakgurl

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3478928
> View attachment 3478929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm for location


Pm you!!


----------



## bagnutt

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3478928
> View attachment 3478929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm for location


I would totally wear those!


----------



## valval92

bagnutt said:


> I would totally wear those!



I wish they were my size [emoji28]


----------



## vornado

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3478928
> View attachment 3478929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm for location



Wish they were my size


----------



## natalia0128

Price scanner is a must. This Longchamp is 29.97$ when I went you check out it came out as $11... I almost left this good find  at the store... i dont know it is good price


----------



## BlackGrayRed

ThisVNchick said:


> For me, it's been an average of 48 hours before I would get my shipping confirmation email.



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## bagnutt

natalia0128 said:


> Price scanner is a must. This Longchamp is 29.97$ when I went you check out it came out as $11... I almost left this good find  at the store... i dont know it is good price



Thanks for posting, I picked up one too. Also marked $29 but rang up $11


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted many pairs of these Chloe jelly sandals in size 38, there's a blue color, orange and also brown ( Orange $27.99)


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted these today! $2! 



Wish these Giuseppe's were bigger 





Alice and Olivia bag


----------



## mugenprincess

bagnutt said:


> Thanks for posting, I picked up one too. Also marked $29 but rang up $11
> 
> View attachment 3479021



What a great deal!


----------



## natalia0128

bagnutt said:


> Thanks for posting, I picked up one too. Also marked $29 but rang up $11
> 
> View attachment 3479021


Yeah, first time ever in my life the price is lower than the price tag when i check out


----------



## natalia0128

bagnutt said:


> Spotted many pairs of these Chloe jelly sandals in size 38, there's a blue color, orange and also brown ( Orange $27.99)
> 
> View attachment 3479022
> 
> View attachment 3479023


I saw a lot of chloe jelly sandals at my rack too


----------



## bagnutt

.


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino with box


----------



## bagnutt

Givenchy


----------



## bagnutt

Chloe Baylee, message for location
Price seems kind of high though?


----------



## Forex

I'm going to washington dc this weekend and plan on going to NR there. Do you know if they have good stuff there ? Thanks


----------



## glitterHips

Forex said:


> I'm going to washington dc this weekend and plan on going to NR there. Do you know if they have good stuff there ? Thanks



I went to the one near Georgetown. There was a good selection of shoes. The store was not organized and it was crowded.

I'd suggest allocating time to really look through the racks. I didn't purchase anything.


----------



## kema042290

Damn they are my sign!



valval92 said:


> View attachment 3478928
> View attachment 3478929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm for location


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent rain boots


----------



## bagnutt

I know someone in here can rock these Jimmy Choo moon boots [emoji12]


----------



## bagnutt

Choo Vita flats


----------



## bankygirl

bagnutt said:


> Choo Vita flats
> 
> View attachment 3479153
> 
> View attachment 3479154


I wish those were my sizeeeeeeee!!!!!!! *love eyes*


----------



## Yogathlete

bagnutt said:


> I know someone in here can rock these Jimmy Choo moon boots [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3479151
> 
> View attachment 3479152


HAHA me... Were there any other sizes? THat one is one size too small


----------



## hb925

bagnutt said:


> Thanks for posting, I picked up one too. Also marked $29 but rang up $11
> 
> View attachment 3479021



So cute! What a good find, I've been wanting one of those. Can I ask which Rack you found it at?


----------



## honey_babee

I am going to be in san fran and la, any good racks for me to hit up? So jealous of all of your finds!!


----------



## Yogathlete

I have yet found any racks in LA that consistently have good items 


honey_babee said:


> I am going to be in san fran and la, any good racks for me to hit up? So jealous of all of your finds!!


----------



## honey_babee

Yogathlete said:


> I have yet found any racks in LA that consistently have good items


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. Burberry with dust bag. $499.


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted. Burberry with dust bag. $499.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479816
> View attachment 3479818



That reminds me, I spotted a Burberry wallet yesterday that I forgot to post.


----------



## bagnutt

honey_babee said:


> I am going to be in san fran and la, any good racks for me to hit up? So jealous of all of your finds!!


There are two designated "designer" Racks in SF:
Market Street - small and gets a lot of tourists due to location, but I have spotted a few gems
9th Street - lots of designer clothes, but I never see any high-end bags there. This location got a lot of full-line shoe transfers last August.


----------



## bagnutt

Yogathlete said:


> HAHA me... Were there any other sizes? THat one is one size too small


Only pair that I saw in the store.


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

bagnutt said:


> That reminds me, I spotted a Burberry wallet yesterday that I forgot to post.
> 
> View attachment 3479825
> 
> View attachment 3479826


Can you tell me what rack you found the wallet?  I would like to purchase.


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

bagnutt said:


> That reminds me, I spotted a Burberry wallet yesterday that I forgot to post.
> 
> View attachment 3479825
> 
> View attachment 3479826


Pm'd you


----------



## Ou_louise

Sharing my amazing finds Got these TOPSHOP booties for $6!!! Retail is $60


And THESE. Honestly I am so surprised that I was able to find these!! They have the box, dust bags, and even extra studs. I got them for $160 which is INSANE since refurbs usually come in at $249.99!!! And these aren't even refurbs!! I can't contain m excitement. I was coming in for my shift mid day and I saw them on the floor so I quickly snatched them haha! Best rack rind ever IMO!! Retail is about $1,400


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Ou_louise said:


> Sharing my amazing finds Got these TOPSHOP booties for $6!!! Retail is $60
> View attachment 3479973
> 
> And THESE. Honestly I am so surprised that I was able to find these!! They have the box, dust bags, and even extra studs. I got them for $160 which is INSANE since refurbs usually come in at $249.99!!! And these aren't even refurbs!! I can't contain m excitement. I was coming in for my shift mid day and I saw them on the floor so I quickly snatched them haha! Best rack rind ever IMO!! Retail is about $1,400
> View attachment 3479974



Love the Rockstuds [emoji7]. Congratulations. Such a good price. The booties are cute and edgy as well.


----------



## Michelle1x

Ou_louise said:


> Sharing my amazing finds Got these TOPSHOP booties for $6!!! Retail is $60
> View attachment 3479973
> 
> And THESE. Honestly I am so surprised that I was able to find these!! They have the box, dust bags, and even extra studs. I got them for $160 which is INSANE since refurbs usually come in at $249.99!!! And these aren't even refurbs!! I can't contain m excitement. I was coming in for my shift mid day and I saw them on the floor so I quickly snatched them haha! Best rack rind ever IMO!! Retail is about $1,400
> View attachment 3479974



Plus those are the new style of Rockstud I think (rolling rockstud?).  And with Rack prices going up on so many things, you got an amazing deal.


----------



## pcil

Ou_louise said:


> Sharing my amazing finds Got these TOPSHOP booties for $6!!! Retail is $60
> View attachment 3479973
> 
> And THESE. Honestly I am so surprised that I was able to find these!! They have the box, dust bags, and even extra studs. I got them for $160 which is INSANE since refurbs usually come in at $249.99!!! And these aren't even refurbs!! I can't contain m excitement. I was coming in for my shift mid day and I saw them on the floor so I quickly snatched them haha! Best rack rind ever IMO!! Retail is about $1,400
> View attachment 3479974


Great find! Nice neutral color too!!


----------



## Cthai

Have any one seen Stuart Weizmann 50/50 over the knee boots size 5.5/6 at the rack? Been looking for them. But I only seen 8/9 nothing smaller


----------



## hb925

Ou_louise said:


> Sharing my amazing finds Got these TOPSHOP booties for $6!!! Retail is $60
> View attachment 3479973
> 
> And THESE. Honestly I am so surprised that I was able to find these!! They have the box, dust bags, and even extra studs. I got them for $160 which is INSANE since refurbs usually come in at $249.99!!! And these aren't even refurbs!! I can't contain m excitement. I was coming in for my shift mid day and I saw them on the floor so I quickly snatched them haha! Best rack rind ever IMO!! Retail is about $1,400
> View attachment 3479974


 Wow, congrats on the find. They're gorgeous!


----------



## krisvoys

You guys!!! I just had the chance to get a Chloe drew, it was 589 w&r, I wasn't too sure if I wanted/needed another bag, put it down and it was literally gone when I turned my back. I talked to a SA and she said her manager grabbed it cuz her sister was coming in ten mins. (The SA had grabbed it from the back for me and I'm assuming her manager was not too happy as she was prob holding it back there, and as soon as I put it down the manager grabbed it to take it back to the back) Now I'm really kicking myself for not getting it!


----------



## hedgwin99

krisvoys said:


> You guys!!! I just had the chance to get a Chloe drew, it was 589 w&r, I wasn't too sure if I wanted/needed another bag, put it down and it was literally gone when I turned my back. I talked to a SA and she said her manager grabbed it cuz her sister was coming in ten mins. (The SA had grabbed it from the back for me and I'm assuming her manager was not too happy as she was prob holding it back there, and as soon as I put it down the manager grabbed it to take it back to the back) Now I'm really kicking myself for not getting it!



Oh man! That is a great deal for a chole drew!!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

krisvoys said:


> You guys!!! I just had the chance to get a Chloe drew, it was 589 w&r, I wasn't too sure if I wanted/needed another bag, put it down and it was literally gone when I turned my back. I talked to a SA and she said her manager grabbed it cuz her sister was coming in ten mins. (The SA had grabbed it from the back for me and I'm assuming her manager was not too happy as she was prob holding it back there, and as soon as I put it down the manager grabbed it to take it back to the back) Now I'm really kicking myself for not getting it!


No!!! That's crazy. Too bad. But not very nice of the manager/sales associate to do either.


----------



## mpepe32

ballerinakgurl said:


> No!!! That's crazy. Too bad. But not very nice of the manager/sales associate to do either.





ballerinakgurl said:


> No!!! That's crazy. Too bad. But not very nice of the manager/sales associate to do either.


OMG you should complain to a level above her.  I don't think that should be allowed.  Once the sales associate brought it back out, you as the customer should have gotten it.  This makes me so mad!  I'm sorry this happened


----------



## krisvoys

mpepe32 said:


> OMG you should complain to a level above her.  I don't think that should be allowed.  Once the sales associate brought it back out, you as the customer should have gotten it.  This makes me so mad!  I'm sorry this happened



Well that is where I went wrong, I put it down, cuz I wasn't quite sure about it and then the manager snatched it up to hold for the sister. This was just my first experience with managers putting things aside for themselves/friends/family. I think I wanted the bag more after knowing that just for the principle


----------



## krisvoys

Was more so venting my frustration with myself cuz I had the opportunity and I didn't get it!!


----------



## Yogathlete

krisvoys said:


> Was more so venting my frustration with myself cuz I had the opportunity and I didn't get it!!


Great price!!!! WOW! I'd be sad too if I let it out of my sight (if I were you). Sending lucky vibes your way to find another!


----------



## krisvoys

Thanks! I wish I would've consulted with you guys before I put it down, I thought that price was kind of high! I'm a novice here!


----------



## valval92

krisvoys said:


> You guys!!! I just had the chance to get a Chloe drew, it was 589 w&r, I wasn't too sure if I wanted/needed another bag, put it down and it was literally gone when I turned my back. I talked to a SA and she said her manager grabbed it cuz her sister was coming in ten mins. (The SA had grabbed it from the back for me and I'm assuming her manager was not too happy as she was prob holding it back there, and as soon as I put it down the manager grabbed it to take it back to the back) Now I'm really kicking myself for not getting it!



Her sister yeah right I don't believe their crap anymore I bet she gonna resale it I'm sorry lol I just get so frustrated when I read this kind of things [emoji19]


----------



## itsmree

krisvoys said:


> Thanks! I wish I would've consulted with you guys before I put it down, I thought that price was kind of high! I'm a novice here!



If I were you, I would have asked for it back. Even if you put it down. That is not right.


----------



## Cthai

krisvoys said:


> Was more so venting my frustration with myself cuz I had the opportunity and I didn't get it!!



Sorry this happen to you! The one rack I go to never let me "carry it around and see" if it's a designer bag.  I remember one time they had a Burberry bag and I ask to try it on, the SA told me I can try it on but I can't walk around with it and if I want to purchase it they will take it up to the register and I can pay it there on the spot. I thought it was kinda strange but ask if they can hold it for me while I shop and she goes yes, but if someone else mistake it and purchase it we are not liable for it... that was the end of me asking question I was just shock. So now my rule of thumb is if I see a bag I just purchase it and think about it later. No harm I have 90 days to think at home


----------



## krisvoys

Cthai said:


> Sorry this happen to you! The one rack I go to never let me "carry it around and see" if it's a designer bag.  I remember one time they had a Burberry bag and I ask to try it on, the SA told me I can try it on but I can't walk around with it and if I want to purchase it they will take it up to the register and I can pay it there on the spot. I thought it was kinda strange but ask if they can hold it for me while I shop and she goes yes, but if someone else mistake it and purchase it we are not liable for it... that was the end of me asking question I was just shock. So now my rule of thumb is if I see a bag I just purchase it and think about it later. No harm I have 90 days to think at home



Exactly, that's what I'm upset about, I should've just bought and then thought about it. But I also hate how all the racks are different w their policies, they had a couple other bags and another Chloe (faye, had to look it up) and asked if a friend could call and buy it and they said no, they don't do phone orders for designer bags as they want their local customers to have first grabs and the couple good things they've gotten that I have posted here, members have had a lot of difficulty with the SAs so I rarely post finds here knowing that you guys won't be able to get the item anyway.


----------



## itsmree

krisvoys said:


> they said no, they don't do phone orders for designer bags as* they want their local customers to have first grabs*


wait, what? they want their customers to have first grabs? you mean first grabs after the manager's sister?


----------



## Qteepiec

krisvoys said:


> You guys!!! I just had the chance to get a Chloe drew, it was 589 w&r, I wasn't too sure if I wanted/needed another bag, put it down and it was literally gone when I turned my back. I talked to a SA and she said her manager grabbed it cuz her sister was coming in ten mins. (The SA had grabbed it from the back for me and I'm assuming her manager was not too happy as she was prob holding it back there, and as soon as I put it down the manager grabbed it to take it back to the back) Now I'm really kicking myself for not getting it!



Sorry that sucks. Same thing happened to me at Barney's Outlet about 4 years ago. A customer changed her mind and asked to put back an Alexander Wang bag that was half off retail. I immediately told my sales associate to see it and this other sales rep hurled herself in front of us and told us it was on hold. That employee grabbed the bag in front of me to buy it herself. I found out from gossipy sales reps that the employee had it on hold for another week. I was pissed. The manager defended her employee and wouldn't help me til I called their corporate office in New York. They ended up tracking another bag from other stores that was the same price. 

Anyways, I posted the situation on a forum and people thought I was a brat for complaining about the situation. I get it, there's perks to working at a store and some of these associates aren't earning much on a part time hourly basis. 

There will be another one


----------



## Ekim7435

bagnutt said:


> There are two designated "designer" Racks in SF:
> Market Street - small and gets a lot of tourists due to location, but I have spotted a few gems
> 9th Street - lots of designer clothes, but I never see any high-end bags there. This location got a lot of full-line shoe transfers last August.




Really? I've NEVER seen anything from the Market Street Rack although I realize it is in a very high traffic area so I'm sure things get picked up quick. The one on 9th St do have great items here and there (I once found a black IRO Paris leather moto jacket for a steal unfortunately it was too big!) but I agree with you. I've never seen high end bags there. The highest end bag I've seen was probably a Marc Jacobs that was many seasons old.


----------



## lvchanelboy

PM for location, both W&R, Wang is $236 MCM is $198.


----------



## lvchanelboy

Also Wang has no strap


----------



## lvchanelboy

Also I decided to return the metallic  Blue Philip Lamb many Pashley with no strap that I posted a week ago. It was $215. PM for loc


----------



## lvchanelboy

Sorry using Siri, Phillip Lim Pashli


----------



## valval92

lvchanelboy said:


> Sorry using Siri, Phillip Lim Pashli



Pm'd you


----------



## Leto

peacelovesequin said:


> Phillip Lim. $295. Red tagged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466800
> View attachment 3466801



Returning this pashli backpack. I successfully made a charge send for my friend but it's too used for her to keep so I will return it. Please dm for location. I tried to upload pictures but get errors. It has excessive scratches on the clasp and a little dent. Price is $295.97. The leather is in good condition but has a few stains that will probably come out.


----------



## vornado

lvchanelboy said:


> PM for location, both W&R, Wang is $236 MCM is $198.
> View attachment 3481382
> View attachment 3481383



Pm'd you!


----------



## lvchanelboy

lvchanelboy said:


> PM for location, both W&R, Wang is $236 MCM is $198.
> View attachment 3481382
> View attachment 3481383


MCM has sold


----------



## peacelovesequin

lvchanelboy said:


> MCM has sold



PM you!


----------



## bagnutt

I hope somebody here picked up that Wang Rockie. 

I have been looking for that color combo in the Rocco version FOREVER at Rack! Gorgeous bag.


----------



## bagnutt

Regarding reselling.

So I don't know if my email and phone call will have any impact on the reselling issue at Rack (probably not), but I am glad that I provided my honest feedback and that someone responded in kind and listened to what I had to say. If anything, I hope that going forward, the purchasing power of "loubslady" will be more limited and makes for a better shopping experience for those that frequent the Racks in the Dallas metro area. If any forum members shop at those store locations and are seeing this kind of blatant purchasing for resale as was displayed on IG, the district manager wants to hear from you - you can PM me for his contact info (same goes for other areas in Texas). He reiterated that employees are not permitted to provide "insider tips" nor are they allowed to set stock aside for friends/family/resellers for purchase. If you see any of that shady business going on in TX, contact him. Photos are irrefutable proof (such as providing screenshots of what was posted on Instagram) and are encouraged.

Here are my takeaways from the conversation:

Nordstrom (and Rack) stands behind their policy regarding resellers (or so he says). They want the shopping experience to be fair for everyone, not just a select few. Having someone come in and clean out any one store's entire stock of a designer item is not acceptable.

All employees are accountable to adherence of the policy: stock room worker, sales associate, manager, etc.
While it's impossible to identify every single reseller, he says they train on the subject and will continue to do so. Apparently some of the stores actually have signs posted that state the policy against reselling, although I have never seen them in the stores that I frequent.
If I decide to provide feedback down the road, I will most definitely be contacting not only the store manager, but a higher up as well. A lot of you have commented that you never get any response when sending an email and that is unsatisfactory. I heard from this person within a few hours of sending my note - and I will definitely be figuring out who the district managers are in the area that I shop for future reference. As someone else said before, the business of arbitrage has been around forever, and that is most certainly true. However, if a retail store has a policy in place to regulate that kind of activity, they should absolutely do their best to enforce it.

Just my .02 cents, thanks for reading! 

And on a related note, I love sharing what I spot in the stores in case someone is looking for that item. I am happy to share the location of said item with other *contributing* members of the forum. If you message me and your history shows that your posts only consist of PMing people to find out where you can find an item for a charge-send, I probably will not respond. You might just be a reseller.


----------



## Michelle1x

Ekim7435 said:


> Really? I've NEVER seen anything from the Market Street Rack although I realize it is in a very high traffic area so I'm sure things get picked up quick. The one on 9th St do have great items here and there (I once found a black IRO Paris leather moto jacket for a steal unfortunately it was too big!) but I agree with you. I've never seen high end bags there. The highest end bag I've seen was probably a Marc Jacobs that was many seasons old.



The 9th st SF Rack used to be a ****BONANZA*** for designer bags and I got a Balenciaga city, a Rockstud mini, Lanvin printed sugar mini there.  I posted these here, on this thread.  This was 2015.  Here are the posts for the Bal and Val:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...read-first-post.887884/page-457#post-29198257
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...read-first-post.887884/page-527#post-29378340

I think either there is a new accessories mgr at that Rack who is hoarding the designer bags now, or there has been so much dilution with so many racks, that there aren't many good bags anymore.  And even if you do find one now, it is MUCH MORE EXPENSIVE.


----------



## Michelle1x

bagnutt said:


> And on a related note, I love sharing what I spot in the stores in case someone is looking for that item. I am happy to share the location of said item with other *contributing* members of the forum. If you message me and your history shows that your posts only consist of PMing people to find out where you can find an item for a charge-send, I probably will not respond. You might just be a reseller.



I was shocked about the number of PMs I got about a Burberry bag I posted here, once.  I must have gotten 30 PMs.  Most were not people I had ever seen or heard from here.


----------



## krisvoys

Michelle1x said:


> or there has been so much dilution with so many racks, that there aren't many good bags anymore.  And even if you do find one now, it is MUCH MORE EXPENSIVE.


I think there might be something to that, my rack used to never get any good items and this year I have seen/heard that they have gotten Valentino and jimmy choo shoes, and they have gotten some Chloe, Burberry, Valentino, dolce and gabbana bags. I was shocked to see these items there but obviously elated as I was able to snag the Chloe Marcie I've been wanting!


----------



## grispoivre

Cthai said:


> Have any one seen Stuart Weizmann 50/50 over the knee boots size 5.5/6 at the rack? Been looking for them. But I only seen 8/9 nothing smaller


I've seen them at Last Call in the Orange outlets. Not a huge discount though....I believe they were $525.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## IStuckACello

Michelle1x said:


> The 9th st SF Rack used to be a ****BONANZA*** for designer bags and I got a Balenciaga city, a Rockstud mini, Lanvin printed sugar mini there.  I posted these here, on this thread.  This was 2015.  Here are the posts for the Bal and Val:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...read-first-post.887884/page-457#post-29198257
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...read-first-post.887884/page-527#post-29378340
> 
> I think either there is a new accessories mgr at that Rack who is hoarding the designer bags now, or there has been so much dilution with so many racks, that there aren't many good bags anymore.  And even if you do find one now, it is MUCH MORE EXPENSIVE.



Heh yeah that used to be THE store in this area, and Westgate too. Sigh the good ol' days are gone I guess...
Another local store had the beautiful Stella McCartney bag I posted the other  week but it was way too expensive for me [emoji20] 

Lately my new go to places are Marshalls and Tj Maxx. Scored $40 Leather Hudson leggings on Thursday. I don't see too much Rack deals anymore, I missed my weekly trip this week  I'm much more motivated to go when I hear from you ladies they did markdowns.


----------



## bagnutt

Does anyone ever see Adidas Stan Smith in the women's or kid's section at Rack?


----------



## kema042290

bagnutt said:


> Does anyone ever see Adidas Stan Smith in the women's or kid's section at Rack?



I used to see them a lot especially last year and earlier this year. I guess since they became more popular people are buying them. They used to sit on the racks.


----------



## kema042290

IStuckACello said:


> Heh yeah that used to be THE store in this area, and Westgate too. Sigh the good ol' days are gone I guess...
> Another local store had the beautiful Stella McCartney bag I posted the other  week but it was way too expensive for me [emoji20]
> 
> Lately my new go to places are Marshalls and Tj Maxx. Scored $40 Leather Hudson leggings on Thursday. I don't see too much Rack deals anymore, I missed my weekly trip this week  I'm much more motivated to go when I hear from you ladies they did markdowns.



I'm moving back to NYC has some of the best TJ Maxx and I can't wait for that and getting my sample sale on.

When I found some Chanel sneakers that I gave to my friend I got a lot of PMs from people I never seen or talked on here. I guess since the price was so cheap and Chanel is rare in Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## glitterHips

Hi ladies. I'd love to post more of my finds but I usually receive error messages when I try to upload photos. I'm using the iPhone app and I've tried all file sizes. Any tips?


----------



## bagnutt

glitterHips said:


> Hi ladies. I'd love to post more of my finds but I usually receive error messages when I try to upload photos. I'm using the iPhone app and I've tried all file sizes. Any tips?



I always use the medium file size - haven't tried the others.


----------



## glitterHips

bagnutt said:


> I always use the medium file size - haven't tried the others.



I'll try on Friday. Ty!


----------



## bagnutt

These might be a good deal for someone if still around for CTR


----------



## bagnutt

IStuckACello said:


> Heh yeah that used to be THE store in this area, and Westgate too. Sigh the good ol' days are gone I guess...
> Another local store had the beautiful Stella McCartney bag I posted the other  week but it was way too expensive for me [emoji20]
> 
> Lately my new go to places are Marshalls and Tj Maxx. Scored $40 Leather Hudson leggings on Thursday. I don't see too much Rack deals anymore, I missed my weekly trip this week  I'm much more motivated to go when I hear from you ladies they did markdowns.



Was it the color cherry? I saw that too [emoji6]


----------



## Minh2

Saw these on Friday but didn't get a chance to post not sure if they are still there but pm me if interested for location!


----------



## IStuckACello

F





bagnutt said:


> Was it the color cherry? I saw that too [emoji6]


 
Funny! No it was mustard! I loved the color lol but knew i couldn't rock it forever...


----------



## Lelaina752

I've never seen any of this designer stuff at my Rack and it just opened not too long ago.  Do most Racks get high end designer items?

ETA: I was already annoyed with Nordy over the Anniversary sale.  Now reading the posts about managers and salespeople grabbing items, etc. just makes me wonder.  Especially with the comments that Rack isn't as good now as it was in previous years (totally bummed I didn't have one then).


----------



## Shopmore

bagnutt said:


> Does anyone ever see Adidas Stan Smith in the women's or kid's section at Rack?



I got lucky during the time of the final price adjustment clear the rack. It came out to $23 after discount.


----------



## lms910

Spotted today. PM me for details.


----------



## mpepe32

Minh2 said:


> Saw these on Friday but didn't get a chance to post not sure if they are still there but pm me if interested for location!


what brand is the first bag you posted??  it was like a bucket bag?  all very nice!


----------



## krisvoys

If anyone sees the Stuart weitzman nudist heel in an 11 please let me know if post it, I've been searching and haven't had any luck! Thanks!!

Also, does anyone know if the redondo beach rack is any good? I'll be in the area in a couple days!


----------



## a510g

Got this Chloe Hayley bag today at the rack - apparently they just got a bunch of nqc items in today. 

What do you guys think/is this a good price? Figured I'd just buy it and think it over...


----------



## hb925

For some reason my phone won't let me attach a photo, but I vaguely remember someone looking for Fleurette coats. Spotted a size 10 camel colored button down coat for $429.97 red tag , retails $1049. PM if interested

Edit: Burberry riding rain boots size 38, $179.97 white tag.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

a510g said:


> View attachment 3482416
> View attachment 3482417
> 
> 
> Got this Chloe Hayley bag today at the rack - apparently they just got a bunch of nqc items in today.
> 
> What do you guys think/is this a good price? Figured I'd just buy it and think it over...



I love this bag! [emoji7] as long as you see yourself using it, I'd say keep it!! (I'm also a sucker for the black leather ghw combo.)


----------



## Minh2

mpepe32 said:


> what brand is the first bag you posted??  it was like a bucket bag?  all very nice!


Marni


----------



## Michelle1x

Minh2 said:


> Saw these on Friday but didn't get a chance to post not sure if they are still there but pm me if interested for location!



would have been a good price for the PS1 pouch except that it is the nylon version.


----------



## hb925

Burberry heels, size 37. No dust bag or box


----------



## krisvoys

I'm surprised everyone is finding such good things on a Sunday! (The day they don't get shipments)


----------



## vivi__

Lelaina752 said:


> I've never seen any of this designer stuff at my Rack and it just opened not too long ago.  Do most Racks get high end designer items?
> 
> ETA: I was already annoyed with Nordy over the Anniversary sale.  Now reading the posts about managers and salespeople grabbing items, etc. just makes me wonder.  Especially with the comments that Rack isn't as good now as it was in previous years (totally bummed I didn't have one then).



I don't think all Racks get high end designer items. I think it really depends on the area that the store is located. My local Rack opened I think a year or 2 ago and they just started carrying high end designers, but the items are scarce and nothing like what's available at Racks like at Metro Pointe.


----------



## itsmree

vivi__ said:


> I don't think all Racks get high end designer items. I think it really depends on the area that the store is located. My local Rack opened I think a year or 2 ago and they just started carrying high end designers, but the items are scarce and nothing like what's available at Racks like at Metro Pointe.


Are you near the mv rack? I only ask because that is my closest one, that opened a year or two ago and metro point is the closest designer carrying rack near me


----------



## mpepe32

Minh2 said:


> Marni


thx  i was stumped.


----------



## lms910

krisvoys said:


> I'm surprised everyone is finding such good things on a Sunday! (The day they don't get shipments)



Ive had good luck on Sundays before! Im pretty sure my rack gets stuff in and leaves it in the back for a few days before putting it out..


----------



## joanah

Does anyone know when the next ctr is?


----------



## itsmree

joanah said:


> Does anyone know when the next ctr is?


starts friday!


----------



## vanfall

a510g said:


> View attachment 3482416
> View attachment 3482417
> 
> 
> Got this Chloe Hayley bag today at the rack - apparently they just got a bunch of nqc items in today.
> 
> What do you guys think/is this a good price? Figured I'd just buy it and think it over...



love love this!!!


----------



## hongc2

bagnutt said:


> Does anyone ever see Adidas Stan Smith in the women's or kid's section at Rack?


I've seen one before! It was like 2 years ago! It was a worn or refinished pair!


----------



## restricter

bagnutt said:


> I hope somebody here picked up that Wang Rockie.
> 
> I have been looking for that color combo in the Rocco version FOREVER at Rack! Gorgeous bag.



Check out your local TJ Maxx runway.  That's where I found a Rocco with RG hardware and it was $399, no dustbag.  Good luck!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Glad I decided to stop in today. Finally found the large (?) Pashli. Then when the associate was ringing me up she pulled out two Moschino scarves to tag so of course I grabbed one of them. She mentioned that they were online returns, probably hautelook. So happy with my purchase! Thanks for letting me share. (My husband thinks I went to Target to do a return.)
	

		
			
		

		
	




There was a larger scarf featuring Olive Oyl for $89 but I left that one behind. Pm for location if interested.


----------



## vivi__

itsmree said:


> Are you near the mv rack? I only ask because that is my closest one, that opened a year or two ago and metro point is the closest designer carrying rack near me



Oh, no. I used to live in CA so I would go to Metro Pointe whenever I was in the area, but I live in Colorado now.


----------



## bankygirl

AnnaFreud said:


> Glad I decided to stop in today. Finally found the large (?) Pashli. Then when the associate was ringing me up she pulled out two Moschino scarves to tag so of course I grabbed one of them. She mentioned that they were online returns, probably hautelook. So happy with my purchase! Thanks for letting me share. (My husband thinks I went to Target to do a return.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482541
> 
> 
> There was a larger scarf featuring Olive Oyl for $89 but I left that one behind. Pm for location if interested.


Love this bag! Congrats on the find! If anyone spots another pashli, any size, please let me know, I'm on the hunt for under $250


----------



## vornado

AnnaFreud said:


> Glad I decided to stop in today. Finally found the large (?) Pashli. Then when the associate was ringing me up she pulled out two Moschino scarves to tag so of course I grabbed one of them. She mentioned that they were online returns, probably hautelook. So happy with my purchase! Thanks for letting me share. (My husband thinks I went to Target to do a return.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482541
> 
> 
> There was a larger scarf featuring Olive Oyl for $89 but I left that one behind. Pm for location if interested.



Like the color! Congrats!


----------



## meowmix318

AnnaFreud said:


> Glad I decided to stop in today. Finally found the large (?) Pashli. Then when the associate was ringing me up she pulled out two Moschino scarves to tag so of course I grabbed one of them. She mentioned that they were online returns, probably hautelook. So happy with my purchase! Thanks for letting me share. (My husband thinks I went to Target to do a return.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482541
> 
> 
> There was a larger scarf featuring Olive Oyl for $89 but I left that one behind. Pm for location if interested.



lol return at target


----------



## Yogathlete

AnnaFreud said:


> Glad I decided to stop in today. Finally found the large (?) Pashli. Then when the associate was ringing me up she pulled out two Moschino scarves to tag so of course I grabbed one of them. She mentioned that they were online returns, probably hautelook. So happy with my purchase! Thanks for letting me share. (My husband thinks I went to Target to do a return.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482541
> 
> 
> There was a larger scarf featuring Olive Oyl for $89 but I left that one behind. Pm for location if interested.


Been wanting this size of the bag!! Lucky find!!!  What a great price.


----------



## Giosach

AnnaFreud said:


> Glad I decided to stop in today. Finally found the large (?) Pashli. Then when the associate was ringing me up she pulled out two Moschino scarves to tag so of course I grabbed one of them. She mentioned that they were online returns, probably hautelook. So happy with my purchase! Thanks for letting me share. (My husband thinks I went to Target to do a return.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482541
> 
> 
> There was a larger scarf featuring Olive Oyl for $89 but I left that one behind. Pm for location if interested.


I like the scarf.  It is pretty!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Hi!

Was hoping someone could confirm with me that online orders from Rack takes a long time. 

I ordered some items late on September 27. I didn't receive a shipping confirmation e-mail until October 1. My items are expected to be delivered on October 10. From Canada. 

Do items typically take that long to be processed and delivered when ordering from online Rack?

I usually shop at the brick-and-mortar Rack locations. This is my first online order. I'm a bit frustrated. 

Thanks for any insights.


----------



## pinky7129

[oQUOTE="BlackGrayRed, post: 30681509, member: 462573"]Hi!

Was hoping someone could confirm with me that online orders from Rack takes a long time. 

I ordered some items late on September 27. I didn't receive a shipping confirmation e-mail until October 1. My items are expected to be delivered on October 10. From Canada. 

Do items typically take that long to be processed and delivered when ordering from online Rack?

I usually shop at the brick-and-mortar Rack locations. This is my first online order. I'm a bit frustrated. 

Thanks for any insights.[/QUOTE]
took a long time for me as well.


----------



## obscurity7

BlackGrayRed said:


> Hi!
> 
> Was hoping someone could confirm with me that online orders from Rack takes a long time.
> 
> I ordered some items late on September 27. I didn't receive a shipping confirmation e-mail until October 1. My items are expected to be delivered on October 10. From Canada.
> 
> Do items typically take that long to be processed and delivered when ordering from online Rack?
> 
> I usually shop at the brick-and-mortar Rack locations. This is my first online order. I'm a bit frustrated.
> 
> Thanks for any insights.


I've ordered some things from Hautelook/Rack online and waited over a month for them to arrive.  Sometimes it would show in the tracking that the package never arrived at the sorting facility, and would get lost for 3 week or longer AFTER it supposedly shipped out.  

So... yeah... you pay in other ways.


----------



## cocodiamonds

Look what i founddd


----------



## peacelovesequin

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3482998
> View attachment 3482999
> 
> 
> 
> Look what i founddd



Those are beautiful. I hope you get them!


----------



## honey_babee

Minh2 said:


> Saw these on Friday but didn't get a chance to post not sure if they are still there but pm me if interested for location!


that red proenza though. I think I am in love. Do you know if they are willing to charge to send??? ahmagod


----------



## honey_babee

AnnaFreud said:


> Glad I decided to stop in today. Finally found the large (?) Pashli. Then when the associate was ringing me up she pulled out two Moschino scarves to tag so of course I grabbed one of them. She mentioned that they were online returns, probably hautelook. So happy with my purchase! Thanks for letting me share. (My husband thinks I went to Target to do a return.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482541
> 
> 
> There was a larger scarf featuring Olive Oyl for $89 but I left that one behind. Pm for location if interested.


That's such a nice color. I have the medium pashli and I find it to be a bit heavy, how is this one? I also regret paying retail now. lol


----------



## Minh2

honey_babee said:


> that red proenza though. I think I am in love. Do you know if they are willing to charge to send??? ahmagod


It's probably sold as I've gotten so many PMs!


----------



## kema042290

I didn't buy it so it may still be there. 


Minh2 said:


> It's probably sold as I've gotten so many PMs!


----------



## natalia0128

Does the card holder get early acess on CTR ?


----------



## bagnutt

natalia0128 said:


> Does the card holder get early acess on CTR ?


 
I called the customer service number and they said yes, but then I called a few stores near me and they all said no. I wish the information could be consistent and correct. Seems like maybe it is still limited to a few markets like it was for last CTR.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I was passing through my local rack on my way to JCrew and found these Tod's. I was just lamenting to coworker that I think I need a new fall wardrobe so I was beyond excited to find these. I love moccasins and I love fringe!!! These are my 1st pair of Tod's I think the price of $131 down from $525 was good. Definitely keeping because I love the style but are they a good buy?  I don't know when the next CTR are is but I figure they wouldn't sit around long.


----------



## Mimmy

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I was passing through my local rack on my way to JCrew and found these Tod's. I was just lamenting to coworker that I think I need a new fall wardrobe so I was beyond excited to find these. I love moccasins and I love fringe!!! These are my 1st pair of Tod's I think the price of $131 down from $525 was good. Definitely keeping because I love the style but are they a good buy?  I don't know when the next CTR are is but I figure they wouldn't sit around long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483329



Great find, sunnysideup! These are a great price for Tod's. Even better since you like the style and they are a great neutral color.


----------



## pigrabbit

First time seeing designer bags at my regular store [emoji7]
Not sure if this Proenza bag has a strap? 
	

		
			
		

		
	








The Lanvin looks worn, lots of scratch on the clasp


----------



## lms910

pigrabbit said:


> First time seeing designer bags at my regular store [emoji7]
> Not sure if this Proenza bag has a strap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483457
> 
> View attachment 3483458
> View attachment 3483459
> View attachment 3483460
> View attachment 3483461
> 
> The Lanvin looks worn, lots of scratch on the clasp



Pretty sure that Proenza has been floating around...i saw it at mine a month or so ago!


----------



## pigrabbit

lms910 said:


> Pretty sure that Proenza has been floating around...i saw it at mine a month or so ago!



Oh it could be the same bag lol. What a small world [emoji16]


----------



## sweetgirlblog

itsmree said:


> starts friday!


Which friday?


----------



## AnnaFreud

honey_babee said:


> That's such a nice color. I have the medium pashli and I find it to be a bit heavy, how is this one? I also regret paying retail now. lol



Based on the original retail price, I figured out that I found the medium, not large Pashli. I didn't realize how heavy it was until I loaded it up this morning for work. Also unless it's closed with with the clasp, everything kinda spills out because it's too heavy.


----------



## Michelle1x

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3482998
> View attachment 3482999
> 
> 
> 
> Look what i founddd



Those red valentinos remind me of the ruby slippers from wiz of oz


----------



## Michelle1x

itsmree said:


> starts friday!



I used to be so excited about every CTR in the era of price adjustments, I'd plan my whole week around it.
But now, I'm not sure if I will even go to this CTR.  I wonder if NRs sales are suffering at all lately.


----------



## Michelle1x

So our friend "designers addict" appears to have some new CLs from NR- because she says "refinished sole" and I think NR is the only one that does that.
But the interesting thing is she says the sole is refinished but still red.  That must be new?  They used to refinish everything in black.  Has anybody see any red refinished CLs?
https://www.instagram.com/designersaddict/


----------



## gquinn

Michelle1x said:


> So our friend "designers addict" appears to have some new CLs from NR- because she says "refinished sole" and I think NR is the only one that does that.
> But the interesting thing is she says the sole is refinished but still red.  That must be new?  They used to refinish everything in black.  Has anybody see any red refinished CLs?
> https://www.instagram.com/designersaddict/



A while back another TPFer found some refinished CL with red paint instead of the black or beige that I've seen at NR


----------



## valval92

Michelle1x said:


> So our friend "designers addict" appears to have some new CLs from NR- because she says "refinished sole" and I think NR is the only one that does that.
> But the interesting thing is she says the sole is refinished but still red.  That must be new?  They used to refinish everything in black.  Has anybody see any red refinished CLs?
> https://www.instagram.com/designersaddict/



How does she get them? The SA should banned her seriously? Btw I have seen Valentino W&R and the sole was not black they looked brand new


----------



## bagnutt

Michelle1x said:


> So our friend "designers addict" appears to have some new CLs from NR- because she says "refinished sole" and I think NR is the only one that does that.
> But the interesting thing is she says the sole is refinished but still red.  That must be new?  They used to refinish everything in black.  Has anybody see any red refinished CLs?
> https://www.instagram.com/designersaddict/


All of those except the suede Veritas were from her store clean out. She is just reposting them one by one because they haven't sold yet.


----------



## yakusoku.af

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3482998
> View attachment 3482999
> 
> 
> 
> Look what i founddd



Wow the only other rock studs I've seen for over $600 were the crystalled ones!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Michelle1x said:


> So our friend "designers addict" appears to have some new CLs from NR- because she says "refinished sole" and I think NR is the only one that does that.
> But the interesting thing is she says the sole is refinished but still red.  That must be new?  They used to refinish everything in black.  Has anybody see any red refinished CLs?
> https://www.instagram.com/designersaddict/



I've seen red on resellers pics. I think I even saw on that looked like it was a Vibram red sole.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

honey_babee said:


> That's such a nice color. I have the medium pashli and I find it to be a bit heavy, how is this one? I also regret paying retail now. lol





AnnaFreud said:


> Based on the original retail price, I figured out that I found the medium, not large Pashli. I didn't realize how heavy it was until I loaded it up this morning for work. Also unless it's closed with with the clasp, everything kinda spills out because it's too heavy.


I bought a medium Pashli from NR maybe 6 months ago. It was during CTR and I couldn't believe my luck. It was about $180 after the 25% off. I ended up selling it recently because it was so heavy and awkward to get in and out of. I agree that you have to latch it or it tips forward. It is a gorgeous looking bag, but the heaviness was the main reason I sold it.


----------



## honey_babee

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I bought a medium Pashli from NR maybe 6 months ago. It was during CTR and I couldn't believe my luck. It was about $180 after the 25% off. I ended up selling it recently because it was so heavy and awkward to get in and out of. I agree that you have to latch it or it tips forward. It is a gorgeous looking bag, but the heaviness was the main reason I sold it.


But $180? What a steal! I got mine in Canada for around $900. :'(


----------



## honey_babee

PikaboICU said:


> There are several photos missing for authentication.
> Back of the serial tag, proper angle of the front plate, rivet, good angle of the bale.
> 
> I do want you to note: The listing title is for a "TOWN" The seller posts in the listing the auction is for a "CITY" but that bag is a FIRST so there's a lot of inconsistencies there.





Michelle1x said:


> So our friend "designers addict" appears to have some new CLs from NR- because she says "refinished sole" and I think NR is the only one that does that.
> But the interesting thing is she says the sole is refinished but still red.  That must be new?  They used to refinish everything in black.  Has anybody see any red refinished CLs?
> https://www.instagram.com/designersaddict/





valval92 said:


> How does she get them? The SA should banned her seriously? Btw I have seen Valentino W&R and the sole was not black they looked brand new



Seriously, how does she find them? I would die if I ever find them in my size. Which by the way, if anyone spots anything cute in a 35,  please let me know!!!


----------



## itsmree

yakusoku.af said:


> Wow the only other rock studs I've seen for over $600 were the crystalled ones!


i believe those are the crystals


----------



## sweetgirlblog

When is the next CTR?


----------



## vevina

sweetgirlblog said:


> When is the next CTR?


10/6-10/9


----------



## bagnutt

I popped in during my break and got these Valentino Rockstud cateye sunnies. $69.97 white tag.

There are significant markdowns on designer clothes - spring and summer styles. $80 and under L'agence tops, $74 Elizabeth&James dresses, $39 Helmut Lang dresses, $49 Vince silk tops, $155 Roberto Cavalli dresses. Spotted a Katrantzou for $182. People are starting to move the red tag shoes all around in various size sections. Probably hiding them for CTR.


----------



## bagnutt

Miu Miu


----------



## cocodiamonds

Any one interested me pm so I can tell u the store


----------



## Yogathlete

Michelle1x said:


> So our friend "designers addict" appears to have some new CLs from NR- because she says "refinished sole" and I think NR is the only one that does that.
> But the interesting thing is she says the sole is refinished but still red.  That must be new?  They used to refinish everything in black.  Has anybody see any red refinished CLs?
> https://www.instagram.com/designersaddict/


The full line Nordstrom stores have connections with shoe cobblers that can basically put any color rubber sole on their shoes. This shoe could've been resoled red prior to the return.


----------



## cocodiamonds

Yes the store they all use is rago n brothers its in jersey it's honestly the best if any one need repairs


----------



## valval92

I just scored Givenchy leather pants for $99 [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## babycinnamon

valval92 said:


> I just scored Givenchy leather pants for $99 [emoji33][emoji33]



Wow!!!! That's amazing! Post pics whenever you can..I would love to see them!


----------



## bagnutt

Burberry pouch $199.97
Burberry bucket $349.97
Still available


----------



## ilovejae

valval92 said:


> I just scored Givenchy leather pants for $99 [emoji33][emoji33]



wow！congratulations


----------



## Michelle1x

Is this confirmed that the CTR starts thursday?  Because monday is columbus day and usually the CTRs include a holiday if it is on friday or monday.
Not sure if Columbus day counts as a holiday anymore


----------



## valval92

they look very similar to this style I could not believe they were $99


----------



## bagnutt

Burberry bonanza

Wallets $249 white tag


----------



## buyingpig

Michelle1x said:


> Is this confirmed that the CTR starts thursday?  Because monday is columbus day and usually the CTRs include a holiday if it is on friday or monday.
> Not sure if Columbus day counts as a holiday anymore


I just called 4 stores around me. 3 stores said CTR is from 7th to 10th. The card holder shopping 1 day early was just a one time event. Hence the earliest day to shop for CTR is 7th.

One store said CTR starts on the 6th... and I CAN shop one day early as as card holder. Hence the discount starts tomorrow.... totally confused now.


----------



## bagnutt

You can get a coat for $499 (red tag) or a teeny tiny cape (dickie???) for $447 (white tag)


----------



## bagnutt

Dress $374 red tag


----------



## bagnutt

Max Mara long trench $318 red tag


----------



## Cthai

bagnutt said:


> You can get a coat for $499 (red tag) or a teeny tiny cape (dickie???) for $447 (white tag)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484324
> 
> View attachment 3484326



Do you remember what size the Burberry toggle coat is?


----------



## Michelle1x

buyingpig said:


> I just called 4 stores around me. 3 stores said CTR is from 7th to 10th. The card holder shopping 1 day early was just a one time event. Hence the earliest day to shop for CTR is 7th.
> 
> One store said CTR starts on the 6th... and I CAN shop one day early as as card holder. Hence the discount starts tomorrow.... totally confused now.



Thank you for checking.   It probably doesn't hurt to do a little reconaissance on Thurs 6th anyway, but I believe all my stores start CTR on Friday.
I have low expectations this time around.... but who knows.


----------



## hedgwin99

bagnutt said:


> Miu Miu
> 
> View attachment 3484031
> 
> View attachment 3484032



[emoji173]️this miu miu. Too bad it's not my size


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

YSL tribute pump black size 91/2. Pm for location.


----------



## natalia0128

bagnutt said:


> You can get a coat for $499 (red tag) or a teeny tiny cape (dickie???) for $447 (white tag)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484324
> 
> View attachment 3484326


what is the size go navy Burberry??


----------



## bagnutt

SPOTTED
Gucci refurb sandals / $229 / 36
Gucci pumps / $167 / 40
Choo sandals / $202 / 39.5
Kirkwood refurb flats / $129 / 36.5


----------



## pinky7129

Ran into these!


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone seen inexpensive leather leggings? I've been on the hunt for awhile for a pair.


----------



## Belen.E

I found a pair of Burberry Rain boots in their original box tonight, $179 from $375! So many women stopped me to ask if I saw any other pairs. I love them but I'm not even 5'4" so they come up pretty high on me. I'm going to test them out at home tomorrow with a few potential outfits.


----------



## Yogathlete

bagnutt said:


> SPOTTED
> Gucci refurb sandals / $229 / 36
> Gucci pumps / $167 / 40
> Choo sandals / $202 / 39.5
> Kirkwood refurb flats / $129 / 36.5
> 
> View attachment 3484488
> 
> View attachment 3484489
> 
> View attachment 3484490
> 
> View attachment 3484491


AHH! WHat store was this? Will PM you...


----------



## Kelly7adria

pinky7129 said:


> View attachment 3484596
> 
> 
> Ran into these!


Love them! How much were they?


----------



## honey_babee

pinky7129 said:


> View attachment 3484596
> 
> 
> Ran into these!


So cute!
I can't wait to go to racks in SF and LA and go treasure hunting haha. We don't have them in Canada


----------



## pinky7129

Kelly7adria said:


> Love them! How much were they?



They were $155 I believe. I'm having trouble finding them online though...


----------



## scgirl212

Picked up these for $167. I see above they're around in red too! 

Not quite sold on the shape of these yet...thinking I may return them!


----------



## leisurekitty

scgirl212 said:


> View attachment 3485181
> 
> 
> Picked up these for $167. I see above they're around in red too!
> 
> Not quite sold on the shape of these yet...thinking I may return them!



I think it is a classic work and interview shoe. The round toe would appear to make them more comfortable.  I think you should keep them.


----------



## honey_babee

scgirl212 said:


> View attachment 3485181
> 
> 
> Picked up these for $167. I see above they're around in red too!
> 
> Not quite sold on the shape of these yet...thinking I may return them!


omg they are so cute! what size? can i buy them off of you if they are my size and if you don't want them!


----------



## scgirl212

honey_babee said:


> omg they are so cute! what size? can i buy them off of you if they are my size and if you don't want them!




They're a 38! I'm a true 8 and they fit perfectly!

I will let you know! [emoji4]


----------



## scgirl212

Also I returned these CL in a 38 literally just now in Costa Mesa if anyone wants them! Turns out white for me was more difficult with my wardrobe. 

They're $299


----------



## itsmree

not nr, but have you all seen these:
http://www.dsw.com/Luxury-Womens-by-Category-Gucci-Final-Sale/_/N-lzz0


----------



## itsmree

ok, clear the rack is in two days, are there any clearance items that you have seen and are hoping are still there?
i am hoping for these:
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1759832/via-spiga-surina-lace-up-flat?color=BLACK# 
they have them new for 99 in the store, regular tag, but there are also a few in the clearance section that were returns (also marked 99, which is dumb). so i am hoping to score them for 75!


----------



## randr21

scgirl212 said:


> View attachment 3485181
> 
> 
> Picked up these for $167. I see above they're around in red too!
> 
> Not quite sold on the shape of these yet...thinking I may return them!


The almond toe is ideal, in btwn pointy and round.  I have many pairs from Prada and would love one in Gucci. Both designers make the most comfy shoes imo.


----------



## serendipity07

vivienne westwood 
	

		
			
		

		
	




PM for location and SKU


----------



## lvchanelboy

This gorgeous bag showed up today thanks to bagnutt!!


----------



## serendipity07

fit closer to 39.5. back marked 40, not 40.5. PM for location


----------



## itsmree

lvchanelboy said:


> This gorgeous bag showed up today thanks to bagnutt!!
> View attachment 3485417


so jealous - that is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## ilovejae

scgirl212 said:


> Also I returned these CL in a 38 literally just now in Costa Mesa if anyone wants them! Turns out white for me was more difficult with my wardrobe.
> 
> They're $299



wish this were my size


----------



## letteshop

Quickly ran to my Rack to do a return before picking up my kids from school, so I don't have spy pics.  I did see this Burberry mini fringe suede bag...it was either $349.97 or $449.97.




There were also long wallets in teal and red $199.97 each.  PM for location if interested.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu Ward NR


----------



## meowmix318

itsmree said:


> not nr, but have you all seen these:
> http://www.dsw.com/Luxury-Womens-by-Category-Gucci-Final-Sale/_/N-lzz0


I bought a pair of heels from DSW last year, same was this it was final sale. Great buy


----------



## vornado

bought this Vince leather jacket for my mom but too large for her.  I will return it on Friday, pm me if interested, size large, red tag, about $95


----------



## marcj

Has anyone been to the new Kop rack ? My friend told me they had a pre opening party yesterday


----------



## Mimmy

Just when I thought I was over going to the Rack. 






Planned only to return a pair of Marc Fisher black, espadrille wedge sandals, purchased online that were uncomfortable. 

Of course I had to at least do a quick run through the store. Still full price on the Barney's website. [emoji7]


----------



## bagnutt

lvchanelboy said:


> This gorgeous bag showed up today thanks to bagnutt!!
> View attachment 3485417





Gorgeous!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Honolulu Ward NR
> View attachment 3485446



Would be great if it's still around for CTR


----------



## bagnutt

itsmree said:


> ok, clear the rack is in two days, are there any clearance items that you have seen and are hoping are still there?
> i am hoping for these:
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1759832/via-spiga-surina-lace-up-flat?color=BLACK#
> they have them new for 99 in the store, regular tag, but there are also a few in the clearance section that were returns (also marked 99, which is dumb). so i am hoping to score them for 75!


I am hoping to see these in my size. The pumps have been floating around at various Racks and I'm hoping the flats are not far behind. If anyone spots them in 38 or 38.5 please message me!


----------



## pixiejenna

Found a rear find at my nr they almost never have high end ite
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## itsmree

bagnutt said:


> I am hoping to see these in my size. The pumps have been floating around at various Racks and I'm hoping the flats are not far behind. If anyone spots them in 38 or 38.5 please message me!
> 
> View attachment 3485504


i am going to be at the metro point one over the weekend, i will look for you!!


----------



## bagnutt

I hope we get to see some Rockstud and Louboutin shoe lottery this weekend!


----------



## vanfall

vornado said:


> bought this Vince leather jacket for my mom but too large for her.  I will return it on Friday, pm me if interested, size large, red tag, about $95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485457



omg that jacket is everything!!!! wish it was a small :d. Anyone seen one plzzz let me know!!!


----------



## valval92

picked up these for $299 what do you guys think? its alexander wang


----------



## Dahls

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3485564
> 
> picked up these for $299 what do you guys think? its alexander wang


 Love these! Such a fun shoe!


----------



## hedgwin99

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3485564
> 
> picked up these for $299 what do you guys think? its alexander wang



Perfect for the upcoming holiday parties u will be attending [emoji106]


----------



## vornado

vanfall said:


> omg that jacket is everything!!!! wish it was a small :d. Anyone seen one plzzz let me know!!!



Let me know if you need the upc code


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted 
Valentino tribal motif sandals
$299 red tag / 35


----------



## LuxeDeb

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3485564
> 
> picked up these for $299 what do you guys think? its alexander wang



OMG sooo gorgeous! Love!


----------



## Cthai

bagnutt said:


> I am hoping to see these in my size. The pumps have been floating around at various Racks and I'm hoping the flats are not far behind. If anyone spots them in 38 or 38.5 please message me!
> 
> View attachment 3485504



Messaged you!


----------



## Rr229

If anyone sees rockstuds in a size 41 please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Yogathlete

vornado said:


> bought this Vince leather jacket for my mom but too large for her.  I will return it on Friday, pm me if interested, size large, red tag, about $95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485457


Wow!! Great price and beautiful jacket, wish it was my size


----------



## carolswin

I placed a online order on the 3rd. It's still waiting to ship. Sigh. I won't be doing that again. If I don't see it in store I guess I just won't get it


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> I hope we get to see some Rockstud and Louboutin shoe lottery this weekend!



Remember size 42, PM ME! [emoji119] I still have my shoe size list from last CTR. Let me know if you wanna be added!


----------



## Minh2

peacelovesequin said:


> Remember size 42, PM ME! [emoji119] I still have my shoe size list from last CTR. Let me know if you wanna be added!


If u can add me for size 6!! I'm still looking for Charlotte kitty flats but I've never seen them!!


----------



## maruko101

Found a pair of Jimmy Choo Kami sandals in tobacco for $169, size 36. But the condition is only okay so I didn't buy them. Also there are plenty of SW Mane boots in different sizes for $360-ish.


----------



## katran26

I spotted Valentino military pumps at Boston NR - on Newbury St. They were size 11 and $119 - I believe refurb. Similar to the ones in the pic below (may look a little different, I was unable to take a pic.)


----------



## krisvoys

If anyone sees the Stuart weitzman highland over the knee boot in an 11 please let me know!! And also, rockstuds in a 42 (after peacelovesequins!)

My friend said the Lakewood rack got in transfers today but only small sizes (5-7 1/2), don't know the styles though.


----------



## bagnutt

I wish all Racks would start CTR on the same day! Acting on a tip, I called an East Coast store about a spotted item and their phone message says, "Thank you for calling. Clear the Rack happening now until October 10th...."   No such phone message for any of my local stores:  "Have you seen all the great new fall styles? Well, now's the time to get in on the action...."


----------



## krisvoys

I just called the nyc store and they started today and my local rack said they don't start until tomorrow. Again, wish they would all just get on the same page


----------



## natalia0128

Where did you get  the info say the card holders get early access...can i take screenshot?  They told me not unless i can show them


----------



## bagnutt

natalia0128 said:


> Where did you get  the info say the card holders get early access...can i take screenshot?  They told me not unless i can show them


It wasn't even just for cardholders.  It is this location's outgoing message on the phone when you call and are waiting to dial an extension.  "_Clear the Rack is happening now until October 10th..._."  yada, yada, yada.


----------



## sparksfly

My local store said no ctr until Friday but when I went today it was ctr.


----------



## Rr229

peacelovesequin said:


> Remember size 42, PM ME! [emoji119] I still have my shoe size list from last CTR. Let me know if you wanna be added!


Please add me for rockstuds or chloe lauren flats or heels in size 41.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Rr229

Rr229 said:


> Please add me for rockstuds or chloe lauren flats or heels in size 41.  Thanks so much.


Does anyone have a rockstud sku for the kitten heels (not an assorted one)?  Thanks.


----------



## natalia0128

Leather pant or legging. I saw whole bunch burberry kid jacket at my rack with white tag price abour 200 and up


----------



## bagnutt

Dior
$299 red tag / 39.5
CTR discount tomorrow


----------



## bagnutt

Moncler
$139 red tag / 35
CTR tomorrow


----------



## vivi__

Found a lot of designer shoes (mostly Burberry) at my local rack today. I didn't think these were great prices though and they were all white tagged. I also saw those Burberry rain boots that other people posted in multiple sizes at my store, ranging from 5.5-9. Sorry for the blurry shoe pics. My iPhone 6 plus is having that rear camera issue and I haven't had the chance to get it fixed yet.

Burberry Worchester boots with original box Size 39 $399.97



Vince Aren Open Toe Bootie 7.5 $149.97



Stuart Weitzman Anna wedges 7.5 $199.97



Burberry boots in original box 36.5 $299.97



Burberry 37 $329.97



Alexander Wang Kenze Boot 6.5 $229.97 W&R -- LOVED THESE but I am on a no-buy for a while. These are still available on Nordstrom.com for full price at $725


----------



## ThisVNchick




----------



## BlackGrayRed

carolswin said:


> I placed a online order on the 3rd. It's still waiting to ship. Sigh. I won't be doing that again. If I don't see it in store I guess I just won't get it



I'm feeling frustrated, too. I posted a few days ago that I ordered online on September 27 (night). I didn't receive a shipping confirmation e-mail until day four. Then a couple of days later, it finally showed when my package would be arriving (September 10).  Thankfully, it changed to an earlier delivery date (September 7). Still that is a long time from ordering to delivery, in my opinion. And my items originated from Canada. 

Hang in there.


----------



## bagnutt

Herve Leger Eva dress 
$196 red tag / M
discount tomorrow


----------



## ilovejae

bagnutt said:


> Herve Leger Eva dress
> $196 red tag / M
> discount tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 3486333
> 
> View attachment 3486334
> 
> View attachment 3486335



Wish it was size S [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## bagnutt

Red Valentino cotton eyelet dress
$159 red tag / 6
Discount tomorrow


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Trying to determine how I feel about this. I like it and the quality seems good but it's nearing winter. The brand is frame and it's $94 plus tax.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Saw these Miu Miu but didn't buy them I think they're cute but looked awful on me


----------



## hedgwin99

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Trying to determine how I feel about this. I like it and the quality seems good but it's nearing winter. The brand is frame and it's $94 plus tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486355



It's white... So I feel u have to be carful when u wear it otherwise it will get dirty fast


----------



## sunnysideup8283

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Trying to determine how I feel about this. I like it and the quality seems good but it's nearing winter. The brand is frame and it's $94 plus tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486355



Problem solved I'd rather buy these shoes


----------



## bankygirl

krisvoys said:


> If anyone sees the Stuart weitzman highland over the knee boot in an 11 please let me know!! And also, rockstuds in a 42 (after peacelovesequins!)
> 
> My friend said the Lakewood rack got in transfers today but only small sizes (5-7 1/2), don't know the styles though.


krisvoys,
I feel I have seen some sw recently, so I'll check my stores for ya next time I go. I hope my rack gets transfers soon! Do they all get them at around the same time? Is there I way to find out when? I want to beat the resellers to it!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

hedgwin99 said:


> It's white... So I feel u have to be carful when u wear it otherwise it will get dirty fast



I found a pair of shoes I wanted more than it so I left it behind! As soon as I saw the shoes my mind was made up!


----------



## krisvoys

bankygirl said:


> krisvoys,
> I feel I have seen some sw recently, so I'll check my stores for ya next time I go. I hope my rack gets transfers soon! Do they all get them at around the same time? Is there I way to find out when? I want to beat the resellers to it!



I've been told transfers are just every few weeks and they never know when they are gonna get them, so basically just luck if you happen to go in that day!


----------



## itsmree

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Trying to determine how I feel about this. I like it and the quality seems good but it's nearing winter. The brand is frame and it's $94 plus tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486355


i like it - i am not sure where you are, but here in So Cal, i could wear it year round


----------



## sunnysideup8283

itsmree said:


> i like it - i am not sure where you are, but here in So Cal, i could wear it year round



That's what I liked about it but I'm in northern VA so cool fall will quickly become a long cold winter. I ended up leaving it behind in favor of a pair of shoes.  As soon as I saw the shoes it wasn't a question.


----------



## Kim14nee14

You ladies are so lucky that your Racks are such gold mines!

I'm on the east coast and I feel like the Capital Region Racks never ever have anything fun in my size 

Let me know if anyone runs into Loubie heels or Prada pumps in a 36.5!


----------



## marcj

Stopped by a rack opening today and won $100 gift card [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## JNH14

vornado said:


> bought this Vince leather jacket for my mom but too large for her.  I will return it on Friday, pm me if interested, size large, red tag, about $95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485457



Did you return this yet-I'd like it!


----------



## Kaoli

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Problem solved I'd rather buy these shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486418



Those are gorgeous!! Where did you find them? Which store?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Kaoli said:


> Those are gorgeous!! Where did you find them? Which store?



Potomac mills. I also saw them in a 9 and 9.5 they were in the regular aisles in the clearance. The look red in the pic but they're more orange not bright orange. Here's the upc


----------



## Kaoli

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Potomac mills. I also saw them in a 9 and 9.5 they were in the regular aisles in the clearance. The look red in the pic but they're more orange not bright orange. Here's the upc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486546



Thank you!! I live in NYC but I will be in two different racks tomorrow and on Saturday maybe they will have them! Enjoy your gorgeous find!


----------



## joanah

Has anyone seen any moncler jackets at their rack?


----------



## kema042290

What time does the rack sale start online?


----------



## Ou_louise

Spotted! Saint Laurent size 38.5 red tag $249.97 PM for location (:


----------



## Ou_louise

BTW lots of confusion with CTR today. Apparently some people got an email saying that CTR starts "now until October 10...". However that "NOW" was supposed to be for NEW stores. Apparently the "guy" who wrote the email forgot to mention that small detail so people were coming in and showing their phones stating that's what it says. So, of course we had to honor it  

crazy thing is they realized their error and the email changed from "now" to "tomorrow". Stores who were already honoring CTR started today while other stores did not. So hopefully that clears up any confusion with CTR. It was really supposed to start tomorrow (October 7) but because of that one mistake on our part it changed everything. Anyways happy shopping (: 

If anyone is looking for any sizes/brands I'll be sure to keep an eye out. (Mainly shoes if possible, since I try not to venture in the women's dept  )


----------



## Ou_louise

kema042290 said:


> What time does the rack sale start online?


I believe it starts 8AM PST


----------



## bagnutt

Ou_louise said:


> BTW lots of confusion with CTR today. Apparently some people got an email saying that CTR starts "now until October 10...". However that "NOW" was supposed to be for NEW stores. Apparently the "guy" who wrote the email forgot to mention that small detail so people were coming in and showing their phones stating that's what it says. So, of course we had to honor it
> 
> crazy thing is they realized their error and the email changed from "now" to "tomorrow". Stores who were already honoring CTR started today while other stores did not. So hopefully that clears up any confusion with CTR. It was really supposed to start tomorrow (October 7) but because of that one mistake on our part it changed everything. Anyways happy shopping (:
> 
> If anyone is looking for any sizes/brands I'll be sure to keep an eye out. (Mainly shoes if possible, since I try not to venture in the women's dept  )



Yes, VERY confusing!

If you spot any Valentino love latch flats in size 38 or 38.5 (any color), please message me [emoji2]


----------



## yakusoku.af

kema042290 said:


> What time does the rack sale start online?



12am PST 
I usually add stuff to my cart prior. It will stay in your cart for an hour or 2 can't remember.


----------



## Ou_louise

bagnutt said:


> Yes, VERY confusing!
> 
> If you spot any Valentino love latch flats in size 38 or 38.5 (any color), please message me [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3486599


Will keep an eye out


----------



## Minh2

Ou_louise said:


> BTW lots of confusion with CTR today. Apparently some people got an email saying that CTR starts "now until October 10...". However that "NOW" was supposed to be for NEW stores. Apparently the "guy" who wrote the email forgot to mention that small detail so people were coming in and showing their phones stating that's what it says. So, of course we had to honor it
> 
> crazy thing is they realized their error and the email changed from "now" to "tomorrow". Stores who were already honoring CTR started today while other stores did not. So hopefully that clears up any confusion with CTR. It was really supposed to start tomorrow (October 7) but because of that one mistake on our part it changed everything. Anyways happy shopping (:
> 
> If anyone is looking for any sizes/brands I'll be sure to keep an eye out. (Mainly shoes if possible, since I try not to venture in the women's dept  )


If u happen to see any of the Charlotte Olympia kitty flats or heels in 36 please let me know!


----------



## remy12

Ou_louise said:


> BTW lots of confusion with CTR today. Apparently some people got an email saying that CTR starts "now until October 10...". However that "NOW" was supposed to be for NEW stores. Apparently the "guy" who wrote the email forgot to mention that small detail so people were coming in and showing their phones stating that's what it says. So, of course we had to honor it
> 
> crazy thing is they realized their error and the email changed from "now" to "tomorrow". Stores who were already honoring CTR started today while other stores did not. So hopefully that clears up any confusion with CTR. It was really supposed to start tomorrow (October 7) but because of that one mistake on our part it changed everything. Anyways happy shopping (:
> 
> If anyone is looking for any sizes/brands I'll be sure to keep an eye out. (Mainly shoes if possible, since I try not to venture in the women's dept  )


Thank you. That's so sweet of you.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I have a quick question for all pro-NR shopper! 

DH and I were coming home from dinner and decided to drop by a NR store on the way home. He picked up a pair of jeans that was red-tagged at $44.20. When we went to check out, the jeans actually rang up as $26.40. I thought that since the jeans were red-tagged, that perhaps the jeans took a price decrease but the store didn't update the new price with a new tag. The guy who helped us check out didn't give us the additional 25% off for CTR. So here's the questions: should the jeans be further discount for CTR? I just figured since it was originally red-tagged that the CTR discount should also be honored along with new price.


----------



## Leto

Minh2 said:


> If u happen to see any of the Charlotte Olympia kitty flats or heels in 36 please let me know!



I would love to find a pair in 39!


----------



## Leto

ThisVNchick said:


> I have a quick question for all pro-NR shopper!
> 
> DH and I were coming home from dinner and decided to drop by a NR store on the way home. He picked up a pair of jeans that was red-tagged at $44.20. When we went to check out, the jeans actually rang up as $26.40. I thought that since the jeans were red-tagged, that perhaps the jeans took a price decrease but the store didn't update the new price with a new tag. The guy who helped us check out didn't give us the additional 25% off for CTR. So here's the questions: should the jeans be further discount for CTR? I just figured since it was originally red-tagged that the CTR discount should also be honored along with new price.



You are correct! You can get it price adjusted. This happened to me before, but in a slightly different way. It was red tagged for $9.xx but rang up for its original price $19.99. I had to discuss with him that he can't charge me more than the ticket price says. He eventually gave in but he didn't even give me the 25% I went back after CTR and got it adjusted. Just say the SA forgot to take off the discount.


----------



## lisaroberts

Rr229 said:


> Please add me for rockstuds or chloe lauren flats or heels in size 41.  Thanks so much.


Please add me for flat rockstuds in 38 or 38.5.  Thanks!


----------



## tintinay

I just ordered a bunch of stuff online but I'm pretty sure I'll have to return more than half of those. I needed to order two sizes of the jeans I wanted just to make sure I got the right fit. 

I always feel guilty when I have a bunch of returns from online because it can take forever especially when they retag the items then and there.

What's the most you guys have ever returned in one transaction?


----------



## carolswin

Yesterday was day 3 of "ready to ship in 1-3 days". I just checked it and it's been changed to 2-4 days.  I guess tomorrow it will be 3-5. I don't know whether to cancel it and call all over DFW to find these booties or not. I know there's bigger problems out there but in the shopping world "waiting to ship" is the most frustrating!


----------



## scubachick

tintinay said:


> I just ordered a bunch of stuff online but I'm pretty sure I'll have to return more than half of those. I needed to order two sizes of the jeans I wanted just to make sure I got the right fit.
> 
> I always feel guilty when I have a bunch of returns from online because it can take forever especially when they retag the items then and there.
> 
> What's the most you guys have ever returned in one transaction?


I have returned probably 20 items at once before. I had lost a lot of weight and needed to replenish my wardrobe and needed everything in 2 sizes. Honestly I would suck up the return shipping and send it back for return. I live close to a rack and I will never go in to return for more than 5 items. 5 items is the most they can do at one time so more than that will require separate transactions. When I went for my return I did not know this and the employees made me feel terrible, eye rolls talking under their breath and actively making fun of me to each other. I try to avoid now for this reason.


----------



## bakeacookie

scubachick said:


> I have returned probably 20 items at once before. I had lost a lot of weight and needed to replenish my wardrobe and needed everything in 2 sizes. Honestly I would suck up the return shipping and send it back for return. I live close to a rack and I will never go in to return for more than 5 items. 5 items is the most they can do at one time so more than that will require separate transactions. When I went for my return I did not know this and the employees made me feel terrible, eye rolls talking under their breath and actively making fun of me to each other. I try to avoid now for this reason.



Wow that's rude! They make it a point that you can shop online and return in store. 

That's not right at all. They can't be upset for doing what they advertise you can do. :/


----------



## scubachick

bakeacookie said:


> Wow that's rude! They make it a point that you can shop online and return in store.
> 
> That's not right at all. They can't be upset for doing what they advertise you can do. :/


I know, I have had issues before at this rack and my local Nordstrom too. I am just sick of taking my time to track down managers to complain about it. I am hooked on Nordstrom so I mainly stick to buying online and returning via mail for larger transactions.


----------



## Yogathlete

I see the clearance started online already, fyi!


----------



## Cthai

Pm me for location


----------



## Minh2

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3486833
> View attachment 3486834
> 
> 
> 
> Pm me for location


Wish this was my size


----------



## Shygirl21

Looking for a longchamp nylon tote, if anyone has leads for ones on red tags let me know!!!


----------



## pepperdiva

Some great clear the rack buys!


----------



## pepperdiva

Another one!


----------



## Cthai

Tory boot.. pretty good price with the 25% off I try it on and I'm a 5.5/6 and it fit. I didn't get it so pm me for location


----------



## Yogathlete

pepperdiva said:


> View attachment 3486858
> 
> 
> Another one!


How do your prices say 'extra 25% off!' ... when I'm on the website it says the sale price includes the discount...


----------



## tintinay

scubachick said:


> I have returned probably 20 items at once before. I had lost a lot of weight and needed to replenish my wardrobe and needed everything in 2 sizes. Honestly I would suck up the return shipping and send it back for return. I live close to a rack and I will never go in to return for more than 5 items. 5 items is the most they can do at one time so more than that will require separate transactions. When I went for my return I did not know this and the employees made me feel terrible, eye rolls talking under their breath and actively making fun of me to each other. I try to avoid now for this reason.


wow that sounds awful. yes, it takes forever for them to process those returns. I might try to split up my returns to different days or just go ahead and suck up the return shipping fee. I wish they also had free return shipping like nordstrom.


----------



## natalia0128




----------



## honey_babee

I can finally contribute!!!
Found these Jimmies size 36, $168. Gorgeous, but I think 4.5 inches of heels. I died walking around in them at the store to see if I should get them. Was there yesterday evening, might still be there. Downtown SF Rack


----------



## natalia0128

natalia0128 said:


>


The first one is valentino


----------



## Yogathlete

honey_babee said:


> I can finally contribute!!!
> Found these Jimmies size 36, $168. Gorgeous, but I think 4.5 inches of heels. I died walking around in them at the store to see if I should get them. Was there yesterday evening, might still be there. Downtown SF Rack


Love these! The style is Anouk and they're 120mm they're actually quite comfortable  Wish they were a 1/2 bigger and I would definitely buy them. Lucky!


----------



## bagnutt

natalia0128 said:


> The first one is valentino



Mario Valentino??


----------



## Atahack23

I was just at the Oak Brook, IL store and the Last Chance employees are training there today! If only my friends wedding was two weeks later [emoji30] I moved from the Chicago area about a year ago so I was really sad when I found out they were getting a last chance after I left.


----------



## bagnutt

Prada with box
$249 red tag / 39


----------



## bagnutt

cheap Tory
$67 red tag / 11


----------



## bagnutt

Loeffler Randall
$56 / 39


----------



## Pao9

bagnutt said:


> Yes, VERY confusing!
> 
> If you spot any Valentino love latch flats in size 38 or 38.5 (any color), please message me [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3486599



I think I saw this style in a neiman Marcus last call, have you checked those stores? I think the price was about $399, not sure though, it's been a while!


----------



## deltalady

Found these Wildfox 'Granny' sunglasses for $18 after additional percentage off


----------



## toheavenx

peacelovesequin said:


> Remember size 42, PM ME! [emoji119] I still have my shoe size list from last CTR. Let me know if you wanna be added!


If you can add me for size 39, would be great!


----------



## bagnutt

I would have bought this, but it is HUGE (and not adjustable).


----------



## natalia0128

Hey I found this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for 22.50$ for michele watch


----------



## bagnutt

Michele watch


----------



## vornado

I returned the jacket, and the price become 0.01！

We have very few good items, if you interested in this bbr boot, send me a message


----------



## valval92

I just went to NR in Costa Mesa and I was so disappointed almost all the designer shoes were white tag [emoji27]


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Not much at my NR, saw these cheapish Tory! PM for location if interested!


----------



## purseaholic90

bagnutt said:


> Does anyone ever see Adidas Stan Smith in the women's or kid's section at Rack?


I got one today for $27 W&R (no CTR)! I was surprised to see them. Maybe you'll get lucky too!


----------



## LuxeDeb

bagnutt said:


> I would have bought this, but it is HUGE (and not adjustable).
> 
> View attachment 3486997
> 
> View attachment 3486998



That is fabulous! I can tell from the pics it runs big. Darn!


----------



## krisvoys

I've been trying to call the Houston post oak rack all day and it's been a busy line. I wonder what's going on


----------



## pinky7129

They don't do PAs anymore


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are my CTR scores!


YSL Tribute sky blue sandals (They had another sky pair last week & I was so disappointed they didn't fit, so I was happy to find these). $225 after CTR






I hit the jackpot on sunglasses!

Ferragamo sunglasses $37.50 after CTR
Gucci sunglasses $30 after CTR
Dior sunglasses $45 after CTR
Prada sunglasses $37.50 after CTR




Alexis Bittar pendant necklace $60 after CTR


----------



## deltalady

krisvoys said:


> I've been trying to call the Houston post oak rack all day and it's been a busy line. I wonder what's going on



It's a high traffic store, probably super busy.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my CTR scores!
> 
> 
> YSL Tribute sky blue sandals (They had another sky pair last week & I was so disappointed they didn't fit, so I was happy to find these). $225 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3487130
> 
> View attachment 3487132
> 
> 
> I hit the jackpot on sunglasses!
> 
> Ferragamo sunglasses $37.50 after CTR
> Gucci sunglasses $30 after CTR
> Dior sunglasses $45 after CTR
> Prada sunglasses $37.50 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3487137
> 
> 
> Alexis Bittar pendant necklace $60 after CTR


omg those tributes are AH-MAZING!!!! such an awesome price & color! How are the higher heel version? I have the lower heel and love them!


----------



## hedgwin99

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my CTR scores!
> 
> 
> YSL Tribute sky blue sandals (They had another sky pair last week & I was so disappointed they didn't fit, so I was happy to find these). $225 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3487130
> 
> View attachment 3487132
> 
> 
> I hit the jackpot on sunglasses!
> 
> Ferragamo sunglasses $37.50 after CTR
> Gucci sunglasses $30 after CTR
> Dior sunglasses $45 after CTR
> Prada sunglasses $37.50 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3487137
> 
> 
> Alexis Bittar pendant necklace $60 after CTR



I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️your necklace and sunglasses


----------



## bagnutt

I didn't see much today. 

Got this Trina Turk leather top for $22.




And scored some Birkenstocks, my favorite house shoes [emoji14]
orange Madrids and snake print Arizonas for $21 each


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> I didn't see much today.
> 
> Got this Trina Turk leather top for $22.
> 
> View attachment 3487146
> 
> 
> And scored some Birkenstocks, my favorite house shoes [emoji14]
> orange Madrids and snake print Arizonas for $21 each
> 
> View attachment 3487150
> 
> View attachment 3487151



Love the top! I love buying leather and fur lol but then I dread thinking about how I need to get them cleaned...especially when they're not just jackets and worn skin to skin.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Elizabeth and James bucket bag (dustbag included). $229 white tag!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Tory Bruch. Size 7. $65 (RT)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Burberry Rain Boots. Sizes 39, 38 available. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





White tag!


----------



## lvchanelboy

My CTR find!! Not discounted but still a great deal!! Loved this line Givenchy did. Also the pashli I posted before is still here if anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## couturely

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3487247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CTR find!! Not discounted but still a great deal!! Loved this line Givenchy did. Also the pashli I posted before is still here if anyone is interested PM me.



Amazing find!


----------



## Qteepiec

My only designer find of the day Gucci Aviators $99.99 red tag plus I had a $20 note. So I paid about $54 for my new shades.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Most of the designer stuff was white-tagged tonight! [emoji20]


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted these items, PM for loc. 
Ferragamo 9.5 red tag $149
Burberry size 4 red tag $499
Vince leather jeans size 2 red tag $104


----------



## ashlie

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3487247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CTR find!! Not discounted but still a great deal!! Loved this line Givenchy did. Also the pashli I posted before is still here if anyone is interested PM me.



Omg. That's amazing. Let me know if you see another one!!


----------



## joanah

Spotted a jimmy choo silver cross body if anyone is interest. Sorry I am unable to post the picture on here for some strange reason.


----------



## natalia0128

Anyone one want  this 12mm about $22.. i am going to retun it soon


----------



## bexiu16

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3487247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CTR find!! Not discounted but still a great deal!! Loved this line Givenchy did. Also the pashli I posted before is still here if anyone is interested PM me.


I DM'ed you about the AW bag 3 days ago. Would you be able to PM me back with location please? Thanks so much!


----------



## olalahia

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my CTR scores!
> 
> 
> YSL Tribute sky blue sandals (They had another sky pair last week & I was so disappointed they didn't fit, so I was happy to find these). $225 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3487130
> 
> View attachment 3487132
> 
> 
> I hit the jackpot on sunglasses!
> 
> Ferragamo sunglasses $37.50 after CTR
> Gucci sunglasses $30 after CTR
> Dior sunglasses $45 after CTR
> Prada sunglasses $37.50 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3487137
> 
> 
> Alexis Bittar pendant necklace $60 after CTR



You always have the best deal!! Congrats!


----------



## LuxeDeb

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3487247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CTR find!! Not discounted but still a great deal!! Loved this line Givenchy did. Also the pashli I posted before is still here if anyone is interested PM me.



Fabulous! Great score. Even the white tag price is amazing!


----------



## LuxeDeb

NicoleAngelina said:


> omg those tributes are AH-MAZING!!!! such an awesome price & color! How are the higher heel version? I have the lower heel and love them!



Thanks! I think they're pretty comfy, but I have high arches. The design seems to make than more comfortable than a lot of heels.


----------



## kema042290

I got a pair of lucky brand flats for 9 bucks.
A blanknyc faux leather/sweater thingie for 18 bucks.
Bony Levy 14k gold heartbeat ring for 136 bucks. http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bony-le...g-limited-edition-nordstrom-exclusive/4029889 (not red tagged)

I got some other stuff mainly jewelry that I think I'm going to return. If anyone was looking for jewelry in the fine jewelry area that wasn't working (NYC: 14th street) ... the dummies figured out how to open it after almost 2 days.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Gucci



Prada




PM for location! They were there an hour before close, so I'd call tomorrow at open!


----------



## grispoivre

Sorry not sure why my images aren't showing up.....found a Chanel dress. Will post when I get back home.

Edit: here's the dress

View media item 798View media item 799View media item 800


----------



## hellokimmiee

grispoivre said:


> Sorry not sure why my images aren't showing up.....found a Chanel dress. Will post when I get back home.



PM'd you


----------



## gquinn

OMG! AMAZING!!! Congrats on finding a beautiful Chanel unicorn!!



grispoivre said:


> Sorry not sure why my images aren't showing up.....found a Chanel dress. Will post when I get back home.
> 
> Edit: here's the dress
> 
> View media item 798View media item 799View media item 800


----------



## LuxeDeb

grispoivre said:


> Sorry not sure why my images aren't showing up.....found a Chanel dress. Will post when I get back home.
> 
> Edit: here's the dress
> 
> View media item 798View media item 799View media item 800



How exciting! I cannot wait to see the pics. I and everyone here would love to be so lucky!


----------



## kema042290

I'm hoping I'll get lucky it the third rack in the city.  

I actually only need a pair of brown flats. Why is it so hard to find brown flats on sale?


----------



## peacelovesequin

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3487247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CTR find!! Not discounted but still a great deal!! Loved this line Givenchy did. Also the pashli I posted before is still here if anyone is interested PM me.



I'm so happy for you! 
I wish that Pashli was marked down more (considering the size).


----------



## peacelovesequin

grispoivre said:


> Sorry not sure why my images aren't showing up.....found a Chanel dress. Will post when I get back home.
> 
> Edit: here's the dress
> 
> View media item 798View media item 799View media item 800




Congrats grispoivre! #ChanelUnicorn


----------



## Yogathlete

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3487247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CTR find!! Not discounted but still a great deal!! Loved this line Givenchy did. Also the pashli I posted before is still here if anyone is interested PM me.


What size is the pashli? The large size (medium?)


----------



## rachelkitty

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my CTR scores!
> 
> 
> YSL Tribute sky blue sandals (They had another sky pair last week & I was so disappointed they didn't fit, so I was happy to find these). $225 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3487130
> 
> View attachment 3487132
> 
> 
> I hit the jackpot on sunglasses!
> 
> Ferragamo sunglasses $37.50 after CTR
> Gucci sunglasses $30 after CTR
> Dior sunglasses $45 after CTR
> Prada sunglasses $37.50 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3487137
> 
> 
> Alexis Bittar pendant necklace $60 after CTR



Nice find! Love them all. What is CTR? I'm not very familiar with the acronyms [emoji27]


----------



## LVgirl888

CTR means Clear The Rack


----------



## peacelovesequin

rachelkitty said:


> Nice find! Love them all. What is CTR? I'm not very familiar with the acronyms [emoji27]



CTR = Clear the Rack
Red/blue tags are an additional 25% off in-stores!
The sale is also available online (price as marked though)


----------



## sunnysideup8283

lvchanelboy said:


> View attachment 3487247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CTR find!! Not discounted but still a great deal!! Loved this line Givenchy did. Also the pashli I posted before is still here if anyone is interested PM me.



Love this!!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

My CTR find $29.25 Nike AirMax. Can't upload pics. Nothing much at the store I went to.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

grispoivre said:


> Sorry not sure why my images aren't showing up.....found a Chanel dress. Will post when I get back home.
> 
> Edit: here's the dress
> 
> View media item 798View media item 799View media item 800



Congratulations!! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## cph706

This was at Rack in Annapolis Maryland this morning, I think it was red tagged at $609

Btw only time I've ever seen something CL at this Rack. It's generally a huge disappointment.


----------



## natalia0128

Just a quick question... when you order via phone (search and send) do they usually send a tracking number after they sent?. I got the email receipt only


----------



## twoblues

natalia0128 said:


> Just a quick question... when you order via phone (search and send) do they usually send a tracking number after they sent?. I got the email receipt only



Sometimes - it's hit and miss. It's best to call the shipping department (or logistics) at the store to get the #.


----------



## peacelovesequin

natalia0128 said:


> Just a quick question... when you order via phone (search and send) do they usually send a tracking number after they sent?. I got the email receipt only



Depends on the store! If you don't get one after 2-3 days, follow up!


----------



## deltalady

I posted some Balenciaga, Alexander Wang and Phillip Lim finds on the Saks Off 5th thread


----------



## peacelovesequin

deltalady said:


> I posted some Balenciaga, Alexander Wang and Phillip Lim finds on the Saks Off 5th thread



PM'ed you!


----------



## natalia0128

bagnutt said:


> Mario Valentino??


Not Mario


----------



## newport5236

My only CTR find...hot pink Birkenstock Madrids!  They were like 21 dollars after the discount.  I almost paid full price for them over the summer so this find was a win for me


----------



## natalia0128

newport5236 said:


> View attachment 3488083
> 
> My only CTR find...hot pink Birkenstock Madrids!  They were like 21 dollars after the discount.  I almost paid full price for them over the summer so this find was a win for me


Love it... match with your nails color


----------



## kuriso

I found a pair of classic Prada pumps, Jimmy Choos and Ferragamo!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sizes 5.5 to 6!!!!


----------



## natalia0128

Ou_louise said:


> BTW lots of confusion with CTR today. Apparently some people got an email saying that CTR starts "now until October 10...". However that "NOW" was supposed to be for NEW stores. Apparently the "guy" who wrote the email forgot to mention that small detail so people were coming in and showing their phones stating that's what it says. So, of course we had to honor it [emoji14]
> 
> crazy thing is they realized their error and the email changed from "now" to "tomorrow". Stores who were already honoring CTR started today while other stores did not. So hopefully that clears up any confusion with CTR. It was really supposed to start tomorrow (October 7) but because of that one mistake on our part it changed everything. Anyways happy shopping (:
> 
> If anyone is looking for any sizes/brands I'll be sure to keep an eye out. (Mainly shoes if possible, since I try not to venture in the women's dept  )


Could you check for Dior heels size 7.5 ? Please


----------



## lvchanelboy

Got a tip on this bag today and rushed over! I love the blue Burberry!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

lvchanelboy said:


> Got a tip on this bag today and rushed over! I love the blue Burberry!
> View attachment 3488272



Love the color!


----------



## Kaoli

Expensive but so gorgeous!! Burberry


----------



## Mimmy

lvchanelboy said:


> Got a tip on this bag today and rushed over! I love the blue Burberry!
> View attachment 3488272



Whoa! The color on this is amazing! This is a phenomenal find, lvchanelboy! [emoji170]


----------



## glitterHips

App will not allow me to post photos. Size 39 silver ysl sandals for $229, red tagged. Strapped silver and not a very high heel.


----------



## kema042290

Kaoli said:


> Expensive but so gorgeous!! Burberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488282
> View attachment 3488280
> View attachment 3488281
> 
> View attachment 3488283


Exactly what I'm looking for. I just need a more affordable version lol.


----------



## IStuckACello

I love that Burberry shearling coat! Ugh Burberry Prorsum had this beautiful aviator shearling coat from I think 2010? I still lust over it and want to buy it, but everyone wants like $6000 for it.


----------



## hellokimmiee




----------



## hellokimmiee




----------



## cheetahprint

Tried to avoid the CTR sale just to save money but I popped in to one cause I was in the area and came out with this!
	

		
			
		

		
	







Not sure if I *totally* love it yet on my face but couldn't leave it behind...


----------



## Ou_louise

Here are my finds so far!
Shinola $170
Burberry Men's Polo $40
Marc Jacobs bag $39
North face mittens $4
SAM. Belted Coat $35


----------



## bakeacookie

I'm thinking to buy one of those Clairsonic mia? things they have at the Rack. If it doesn't work out for me, can I return it or am I stuck with it?


----------



## twoblues

bakeacookie said:


> I'm thinking to buy one of those Clairsonic mia? things they have at the Rack. If it doesn't work out for me, can I return it or am I stuck with it?



I think once you use it, you can't return it. That is what makes NR different from regular Nordstrom. That said, if it is defective, you can certainly ask for a refund or exchange.


----------



## bakeacookie

twoblues said:


> I think once you use it, you can't return it. That is what makes NR different from regular Nordstrom. That said, if it is defective, you can certainly ask for a refund or exchange.


Then I should spend the extra and buy at Nordstrom I guess. 

My worry is that it's not going to work for me. :/


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> Then I should spend the extra and buy at Nordstrom I guess.
> 
> My worry is that it's not going to work for me. :/



The Clarisonic is amazing. I've been using it since it came out and it has changed my skin. I use it daily and I'm on my second one. Word of warning, you might see more breakouts during the first week then your skin will start to clear up.


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> The Clarisonic is amazing. I've been using it since it came out and it has changed my skin. I use it daily and I'm on my second one. Word of warning, you might see more breakouts during the first week then your skin will start to clear up.


Thanks!


----------



## sparksfly

Ou_louise said:


> Here are my finds so far!
> Shinola $170
> Burberry Men's Polo $40
> Marc Jacobs bag $39
> North face mittens $4
> SAM. Belted Coat $35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489222
> View attachment 3489223
> View attachment 3489224



Could I have the sku for the Burberry men's polo?


----------



## IStuckACello

bakeacookie said:


> I'm thinking to buy one of those Clairsonic mia? things they have at the Rack. If it doesn't work out for me, can I return it or am I stuck with it?



I can't recall exactly, but I want to say the price difference wasn't that amazing. I think I ended up returning an unopened mia because upon further research it wasn't so good without sales and some samples and such online. If you haven't used it before and not sure if you'd keep it, do a search first so you're not stuck. Didn't someone here buy the foot scrub one that went on deep discount and just change the head with a face brush? Also be careful of ordering brush heads on Amazon, pretty sure some are fake. Had one that scratched up my skin!!!!!


----------



## remy12

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks!


I use the Clairsonic too and love it, but I only use it once a week because of my sensitive skin.


----------



## bakeacookie

IStuckACello said:


> I can't recall exactly, but I want to say the price difference wasn't that amazing. I think I ended up returning an unopened mia because upon further research it wasn't so good without sales and some samples and such online. If you haven't used it before and not sure if you'd keep it, do a search first so you're not stuck. Didn't someone here buy the foot scrub one that went on deep discount and just change the head with a face brush? Also be careful of ordering brush heads on Amazon, pretty sure some are fake. Had one that scratched up my skin!!!!!



Good to know!

Yeah I never saw the foot one, they go fast once discounted. 



remy12 said:


> I use the Clairsonic too and love it, but I only use it once a week because of my sensitive skin.



I'll have to figure out my frequency once I get it. 

I just didn't want to be stuck with it if it wasn't compatible with me. That's usually my fear in buying any skin care thing.


----------



## valval92

Do you guys think it's worth it to stop by NR today? Do they have shipment today?


----------



## lms910

valval92 said:


> Do you guys think it's worth it to stop by NR today? Do they have shipment today?



I know my rack hides stuff in the back sometimes so im on my way!


----------



## twoblues

lms910 said:


> I know my rack hides stuff in the back sometimes so im on my way!



And people make returns so you never know what might pop up.


----------



## lms910

HOLY RAG & BONE HEAVEN! all these are $39.97! Tons of size 24 (unless i buy them all!) PM me for deets. Ill be here 20 more minutes or so.


----------



## lms910

lms910 said:


> HOLY RAG & BONE HEAVEN! all these are $39.97! Tons of size 24 (unless i buy them all!) PM me for deets. Ill be here 20 more minutes or so.



Just FYI- the only sizes were 23-26. I got a pair of Tech Skinny in Desmond and a pair of Skinny in Phoenicia.


----------



## pecknnibble

NO MORE PMS PLEASE!

Finally found a pair of rockstuds but the color just isn't working against my skin tone. I'll be returning these today so if you have S/M feet, PM me your size in rockstuds (they tend to run 0.5-1 size small). Absolutely NO resellers please. 




PS. These are worn and refinished on the bottom and white-tagged $250. Also, there's no guarantee they'll go back on the floor (sometimes the SA keeps the item), but I'll try to message you as soon as I return them. Thanks!


----------



## chizan8384

pecknnibble said:


> Finally found a pair of rockstuds but the color just isn't working against my skin tone. I'll be returning these today so if you have S/M feet, PM me your size in rockstuds (they tend to run 0.5-1 size small). Absolutely NO resellers please.
> 
> View attachment 3489567
> 
> 
> PS. These are worn and refinished on the bottom. Also, there's no guarantee they'll go back on the floor (sometimes the SA keeps the item), but I'll try to message you as soon as I return them. Thanks!



PM'ed you


----------



## hellokimmiee

pecknnibble said:


> Finally found a pair of rockstuds but the color just isn't working against my skin tone. I'll be returning these today so if you have S/M feet, PM me your size in rockstuds (they tend to run 0.5-1 size small). Absolutely NO resellers please.
> 
> View attachment 3489567
> 
> 
> PS. These are worn and refinished on the bottom and white-tagged. Also, there's no guarantee they'll go back on the floor (sometimes the SA keeps the item), but I'll try to message you as soon as I return them. Thanks!



PM'd you


----------



## lms910

pecknnibble said:


> Finally found a pair of rockstuds but the color just isn't working against my skin tone. I'll be returning these today so if you have S/M feet, PM me your size in rockstuds (they tend to run 0.5-1 size small). Absolutely NO resellers please.
> 
> View attachment 3489567
> 
> 
> PS. These are worn and refinished on the bottom and white-tagged $250. Also, there's no guarantee they'll go back on the floor (sometimes the SA keeps the item), but I'll try to message you as soon as I return them. Thanks!



PMed you! I dont have any valentino and would love these!


----------



## Yogathlete

pecknnibble said:


> Finally found a pair of rockstuds but the color just isn't working against my skin tone. I'll be returning these today so if you have S/M feet, PM me your size in rockstuds (they tend to run 0.5-1 size small). Absolutely NO resellers please.
> 
> View attachment 3489567
> 
> 
> PS. These are worn and refinished on the bottom and white-tagged $250. Also, there's no guarantee they'll go back on the floor (sometimes the SA keeps the item), but I'll try to message you as soon as I return them. Thanks!


PMd u also!


----------



## itsmree

I didn't find much, but I got my black via spiga shoes wanted ($75 after ctr) and these Stuart weitzman for $112 after the ctr discount: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Yes I'm loving the lace ups right now!


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

pecknnibble said:


> NO MORE PMS PLEASE!
> 
> Finally found a pair of rockstuds but the color just isn't working against my skin tone. I'll be returning these today so if you have S/M feet, PM me your size in rockstuds (they tend to run 0.5-1 size small). Absolutely NO resellers please.
> 
> View attachment 3489567
> 
> 
> PS. These are worn and refinished on the bottom and white-tagged $250. Also, there's no guarantee they'll go back on the floor (sometimes the SA keeps the item), but I'll try to message you as soon as I return them. Thanks!


PM'd you


----------



## cocodiamonds

I wear a medium in Herve so not for me if anyone is interested pm me


----------



## cocodiamonds

picked these up for 166 and org is 450.00.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 22.00! Org 100!  Had nord notes paid 96.00 for all


----------



## lms910

lms910 said:


> HOLY RAG & BONE HEAVEN! all these are $39.97! Tons of size 24 (unless i buy them all!) PM me for deets. Ill be here 20 more minutes or so.



I never put a pic! Oops!!


----------



## valval92

View attachment 3489640


I scored this beautiful dress by D&G for $229


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted Prada Size 7. Pm for loc.


----------



## kema042290

bakeacookie said:


> Good to know!
> 
> Yeah I never saw the foot one, they go fast once discounted.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to figure out my frequency once I get it.
> 
> I just didn't want to be stuck with it if it wasn't compatible with me. That's usually my fear in buying any skin care thing.



Sub to clarisonics email list because they always have them 50-60 percent off retail and you can return within 90 days.


----------



## kema042290

lms910 said:


> HOLY RAG & BONE HEAVEN! all these are $39.97! Tons of size 24 (unless i buy them all!) PM me for deets. Ill be here 20 more minutes or so.


Hmmm can you pm me the deets or any pics of jeans?


----------



## natalia0128

Does Nordstrom rack accept return from Nordstrom full lines stores? I bought something at Nordstrom full lines store and and want to return it. The full lines stores like 2 hours drive


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

natalia0128 said:


> Does Nordstrom rack accept return from Nordstrom full lines stores? I bought something at Nordstrom full lines store and and want to return it. The full lines stores like 2 hours drive



Yes they do as long as you have the receipt.


----------



## LuxeDeb

kema042290 said:


> Sub to clarisonics email list because they always have them 50-60 percent off retail and you can return within 90 days.


Thanks for the heads up. Mine just died and I was going to wait until Black Friday or the next time Ulta ran a $25 off or 25% off sale. Maybe I can get a little better deal thru their website!


----------



## natalia0128

Does anyone familiar with this brand" Deimille"
 I got it for $27.00... all i could find at CTR  and few jeans hudson and JOes's, AG less than $15


----------



## mranda

I also spotted a ton of those $39.97 Rag & Bone jeans. There were green cargo skinnys, high rise skinny legging in a dark wash, the dre with frayed hems, a white elephant flare, and the skinny style in the front of the picture. No classic styles at Oakbrook. I didn't end up buying any (and I LOVE r&b jeans) because most of the styles were too baggy on me and the high rise skinny looked terrible from behind. I'm interested to know if anyone found any regular classic skinny jeans at their stores.


----------



## lms910

I found classic skinny! Here are mine that I bought.


----------



## Mimmy

My only CTR find this time, but I think it is a good one. 

Chloé sunglasses. Great SA found the proper case too! 




Rang up at $16.81. Even better than what I expected! [emoji3]


----------



## Ou_louise

valval92 said:


> Do you guys think it's worth it to stop by NR today? Do they have shipment today?





Thruhvnseyes said:


> Yes they do as long as you have the receipt.


I believe they don't take designer items.  I'd call ahead just to double check!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

itsmree said:


> I didn't find much, but I got my black via spiga shoes wanted ($75 after ctr) and these Stuart weitzman for $112 after the ctr discount:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489596
> 
> View attachment 3489600
> 
> 
> Yes I'm loving the lace ups right now!



I got the same SW's this weekend too but in pimento...a reddish orange color. 

I've been searching for a pair of lace ups that don't make my feet look like sausages and these are perfect!


----------



## itsmree

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I got the same SW's this weekend too but in pimento...a reddish orange color.
> 
> I've been searching for a pair of lace ups that don't make my feet look like sausages and these are perfect!


I would love a bright color too! And yes I have wide feet, but went up a size and they are actually comfortable!


----------



## itsmree

Mimmy said:


> My only CTR find this time, but I think it is a good one.
> 
> Chloé sunglasses. Great SA found the proper case too!
> View attachment 3490011
> 
> View attachment 3490012
> 
> Rang up at $16.81. Even better than what I expected! [emoji3]


Congrats. What a great score!


----------



## itsmree

I have be


natalia0128 said:


> Does anyone familiar with this brand" Deimille"
> I got it for $27.00... all i could find at CTR  and few jeans hudson and JOes's, AG less than $15


I haven't heard of that brand, but they look nice!


----------



## Ou_louise

natalia0128 said:


> Does Nordstrom rack accept return from Nordstrom full lines stores? I bought something at Nordstrom full lines store and and want to return it. The full lines stores like 2 hours drive


whoops accidentally replied to a different user lol but NR does accept Nordstrom merch but they do not take designer items.  But you should always call ahead and double check (:


----------



## sparksfly

Scored a pair of Tory Burch Miller sandals for $60. I had actually been looking online at a few pairs at $100 but never purchased. 

The only thing is I'm afraid the white will get so dirty quick. My sister owns a blush pair that look incredibly dirty after one summer. I need to figure out if I can apply something on to them minimize dirt.






Also saw these Burberry. Wished they were the classic color check though:


----------



## SnowWhite92

Found this $545 Trina Turk Coat stickered at $200, rang up at $101, then down to $81.25 for CLR! Just in time for the cold weather!
(Stock photo. Still de-linting mine).


----------



## Mimmy

itsmree said:


> Congrats. What a great score!



Thanks, itsmree! I was happy to find these!


----------



## babycinnamon

I found a pair of Jimmy Chip Veto 65 worn/refurbished and I did not realize until I got home that one of the studs are missing [emoji24]. They were $229 iirc, white tag. 

Do you guys think Nordstrom or Nordstrom Rack would do anything about this? Or maybe even Jimmy Choo? 

Sucks because they are super cute on and seem to be pretty comfortable? 

The stud is missing on the right shoe but on the inside so you can't really notice it - probably why I didn't notice it when trying it on in store. 

I love them but they are still pretty pricey to me to be broken like this. Ugh =\


----------



## daisygrl

babycinnamon said:


> I found a pair of Jimmy Chip Veto 65 worn/refurbished and I did not realize until I got home that one of the studs are missing [emoji24]. They were $229 iirc, white tag.
> 
> Do you guys think Nordstrom or Nordstrom Rack would do anything about this? Or maybe even Jimmy Choo?
> 
> Sucks because they are super cute on and seem to be pretty comfortable?
> 
> The stud is missing on the right shoe but on the inside so you can't really notice it - probably why I didn't notice it when trying it on in store.
> 
> I love them but they are still pretty pricey to me to be broken like this. Ugh =\
> 
> View attachment 3490368



I would contact both Nordstrom and Jimmy Choo and ask before returning. If they can't fix it, I would personally not keep them. As you said, too pricey and I would always know it is there.


----------



## scgirl212

A couple last minute CTR finds from yesterday. 

These cute Valentino sandals in a pretty blush pink color. Ended up being $182 after the discount! I've been calling them my "almost rockstud" sandals! Hah! 





Less exciting are these Vince slides that I couldn't resist because of the color! Ending up being around $70, not the best deal but I couldn't say no!


----------



## Yogathlete

babycinnamon said:


> I found a pair of Jimmy Chip Veto 65 worn/refurbished and I did not realize until I got home that one of the studs are missing [emoji24]. They were $229 iirc, white tag.
> 
> Do you guys think Nordstrom or Nordstrom Rack would do anything about this? Or maybe even Jimmy Choo?
> 
> Sucks because they are super cute on and seem to be pretty comfortable?
> 
> The stud is missing on the right shoe but on the inside so you can't really notice it - probably why I didn't notice it when trying it on in store.
> 
> I love them but they are still pretty pricey to me to be broken like this. Ugh =\
> 
> View attachment 3490368


If you go to a full line store in the shoe dept they can probably get a stud and fix it for you from the cobblers they work with. You won't know for sure until they send the shoe out, but it takes like a week, so if they weren't able to then you can just return it.


----------



## climbgirl

natalia0128 said:


> Does Nordstrom rack accept return from Nordstrom full lines stores? I bought something at Nordstrom full lines store and and want to return it. The full lines stores like 2 hours drive


I've returned Tory Burch purses that I bought at Nordstrom full line, no problem.


----------



## mranda

They were doing shoe markdowns today at Woodfield!


----------



## vivi__

natalia0128 said:


> Does Nordstrom rack accept return from Nordstrom full lines stores? I bought something at Nordstrom full lines store and and want to return it. The full lines stores like 2 hours drive



Also want to add that they don't follow Nordstrom's return policy of a no return period. Full-line returns will only be accepted within Nordstrom Rack's 90 day return period.


----------



## babycinnamon

daisygrl said:


> I would contact both Nordstrom and Jimmy Choo and ask before returning. If they can't fix it, I would personally not keep them. As you said, too pricey and I would always know it is there.





Yogathlete said:


> If you go to a full line store in the shoe dept they can probably get a stud and fix it for you from the cobblers they work with. You won't know for sure until they send the shoe out, but it takes like a week, so if they weren't able to then you can just return it.



Thanks guys for your responses.

It just sucks because there is no Jimmy Choo in my state and the closest full-line Nordstrom is 4 hours away. 

Might just return since it's no guarantee that it will get fixed by taking the 4 hour trek over there [emoji20]


----------



## bankygirl

babycinnamon said:


> Thanks guys for your responses.
> 
> It just sucks because there is no Jimmy Choo in my state and the closest full-line Nordstrom is 4 hours away.
> 
> Might just return since it's no guarantee that it will get fixed by taking the 4 hour trek over there [emoji20]



I would call Nordstrom before returning. They may have you mail it in to fix, and mail it back to you. I've never experienced the legendary excellent service people raved about (my cs experiences with Nordstrom have always been poor) but I've heard enough stories to hold out hope that it is real.


----------



## cocodiamonds

perfect vacation sandals !


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I spotted these Gucci Pumps size 40.5


----------



## SnowWhite92

babycinnamon said:


> I found a pair of Jimmy Chip Veto 65 worn/refurbished and I did not realize until I got home that one of the studs are missing [emoji24]. They were $229 iirc, white tag.
> 
> Do you guys think Nordstrom or Nordstrom Rack would do anything about this? Or maybe even Jimmy Choo?
> 
> Sucks because they are super cute on and seem to be pretty comfortable?
> 
> The stud is missing on the right shoe but on the inside so you can't really notice it - probably why I didn't notice it when trying it on in store.
> 
> I love them but they are still pretty pricey to me to be broken like this. Ugh =\
> 
> View attachment 3490368



I once bought a clearance Tory Burch bag. Unfortunately it too was refurbished, and when i wore it it turned out to actually be defective (the strap kept unbuckling and falling off the bag spontaneously). I had to argue with the store manager for half an hour before they allowed me to return it "as refurbished are sold as is." Finally, I won on the argument that defective merchandise does not fall under their online policy. 

So be warned, they may be massive pills if you try to bring it back to them. Or I could just be really unlucky. 
I would probably just try to get a quote from a cobbler. 
Good luck!


----------



## parisianescape

bagnutt said:


> Agreed! I bought a Samorga purse organizer for my LV Neverfull, and it also fits perfectly in the large Le Pliage.



Which one did you buy that fits inside both these bags? Thanks!


----------



## pinkfeet

You bought a refurbished bag online?


----------



## emnsee

natalia0128 said:


> Does Nordstrom rack accept return from Nordstrom full lines stores? I bought something at Nordstrom full lines store and and want to return it. The full lines stores like 2 hours drive


For the most part, yes. They don't accept full-line returns for high-end designer items though.


----------



## SnowWhite92

pinkfeet said:


> You bought a refurbished bag online?


I'm not sure if this was meant for me, but I meant I looked at their policy online. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Ou_louise

Hey guys~ looks like my NR (not sure about other Racks) is changing their mobile checkout.  They are making it into an Express Checkout so "around 5-ish items and no returns" as the sign said (Yup, they put signs around my store).  Even though it says around 5-ish I think just as long as you stay around that ball park, ex 7 or 8, it's fine.  I think it has its pros and cons; I know I always felt bad for people with two or three items waiting to get rung up after someone who has a cart full of stuff.  But we'll see how it works out on busy Saturdays.  I'm curious, what do you guys think?


----------



## lms910

PENNY DAY! So I popped into my rack at lunch today and they were doing shoe markdowns...found an entire BUCKET of penny shoes...now I know how this usually goes..they pull all the penny shoes, put them in a bucket and take them away.  Well, no one was manning the bucket so I grabbed every size 5.5-7 I could find (I'm a 6 and mom is a 7) and ran to the front.  The SA was SUPER RUDE and told me I couldn't buy them but I pleaded with him and he called the manager.  The manager came (and sees me up there all the time - he is moody tho so you never know with him) and he goes, ok let her have them!! NINE PAIRS OF SHOES FOR 9 CENTS!!! 3 are definite fits for me, 2 for mom and 3 may be gifts (slash try on at home and try to make them work).  They were various brands from Via Spiga, Eileen Fisher, JIMMY CHOO, Tory Burch, Donald Pligner.  I'll take a pic when I get home!  Happy day!


----------



## deltalady

lms910 said:


> PENNY DAY! So I popped into my rack at lunch today and they were doing shoe markdowns...found an entire BUCKET of penny shoes...now I know how this usually goes..they pull all the penny shoes, put them in a bucket and take them away.  Well, no one was manning the bucket so I grabbed every size 5.5-7 I could find (I'm a 6 and mom is a 7) and ran to the front.  The SA was SUPER RUDE and told me I couldn't buy them but I pleaded with him and he called the manager.  The manager came (and sees me up there all the time - he is moody tho so you never know with him) and he goes, ok let her have them!! NINE PAIRS OF SHOES FOR 9 CENTS!!! 3 are definite fits for me, 2 for mom and 3 may be gifts (slash try on at home and try to make them work).  They were various brands from Via Spiga, Eileen Fisher, JIMMY CHOO, Tory Burch, Donald Pligner.  I'll take a pic when I get home!  Happy day!



Congrats!! Penny finds are always exciting!


----------



## lms910

deltalady said:


> Congrats!! Penny finds are always exciting!


deltalady - aren't you in Houston as well?!  go to Post Oak Rack ASAP!!! I was there around 11:30...might be gone by now but who knows.


----------



## krisvoys

I would bet they they pulled that cart as soon as u checked out! That's so awesome the manager let you get all of them! Right place at the right time!


----------



## Kelly7adria

Found this Fendi, size 38. $500ish.  PM for location


----------



## Kelly7adria




----------



## bastardino6

lms910 said:


> PENNY DAY! So I popped into my rack at lunch today and they were doing shoe markdowns...found an entire BUCKET of penny shoes...now I know how this usually goes..they pull all the penny shoes, put them in a bucket and take them away.  Well, no one was manning the bucket so I grabbed every size 5.5-7 I could find (I'm a 6 and mom is a 7) and ran to the front.  The SA was SUPER RUDE and told me I couldn't buy them but I pleaded with him and he called the manager.  The manager came (and sees me up there all the time - he is moody tho so you never know with him) and he goes, ok let her have them!! NINE PAIRS OF SHOES FOR 9 CENTS!!! 3 are definite fits for me, 2 for mom and 3 may be gifts (slash try on at home and try to make them work).  They were various brands from Via Spiga, Eileen Fisher, JIMMY CHOO, Tory Burch, Donald Pligner.  I'll take a pic when I get home!  Happy day!


What does nordstrom do with the penny items after they take them to the back?


----------



## peacelovesequin

bastardino6 said:


> What does nordstrom do with the penny items after they take them to the back?



Send them to the Last Call store in AZ.


----------



## peacelovesequin

lms910 said:


> PENNY DAY! So I popped into my rack at lunch today and they were doing shoe markdowns...found an entire BUCKET of penny shoes...now I know how this usually goes..they pull all the penny shoes, put them in a bucket and take them away.  Well, no one was manning the bucket so I grabbed every size 5.5-7 I could find (I'm a 6 and mom is a 7) and ran to the front.  The SA was SUPER RUDE and told me I couldn't buy them but I pleaded with him and he called the manager.  The manager came (and sees me up there all the time - he is moody tho so you never know with him) and he goes, ok let her have them!! NINE PAIRS OF SHOES FOR 9 CENTS!!! 3 are definite fits for me, 2 for mom and 3 may be gifts (slash try on at home and try to make them work).  They were various brands from Via Spiga, Eileen Fisher, JIMMY CHOO, Tory Burch, Donald Pligner.  I'll take a pic when I get home!  Happy day!



Congrats darling. I'm so happy the manager honored them!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Ou_louise said:


> Hey guys~ looks like my NR (not sure about other Racks) is changing their mobile checkout.  They are making it into an Express Checkout so "around 5-ish items and no returns" as the sign said (Yup, they put signs around my store).  Even though it says around 5-ish I think just as long as you stay around that ball park, ex 7 or 8, it's fine.  I think it has its pros and cons; I know I always felt bad for people with two or three items waiting to get rung up after someone who has a cart full of stuff.  But we'll see how it works out on busy Saturdays.  I'm curious, what do you guys think?




I prefer mobile checkout, especially on weekends & when I'm in a rush.


----------



## andymey

lms910 said:


> PENNY DAY! So I popped into my rack at lunch today and they were doing shoe markdowns...found an entire BUCKET of penny shoes...now I know how this usually goes..they pull all the penny shoes, put them in a bucket and take them away.  Well, no one was manning the bucket so I grabbed every size 5.5-7 I could find (I'm a 6 and mom is a 7) and ran to the front.  The SA was SUPER RUDE and told me I couldn't buy them but I pleaded with him and he called the manager.  The manager came (and sees me up there all the time - he is moody tho so you never know with him) and he goes, ok let her have them!! NINE PAIRS OF SHOES FOR 9 CENTS!!! 3 are definite fits for me, 2 for mom and 3 may be gifts (slash try on at home and try to make them work).  They were various brands from Via Spiga, Eileen Fisher, JIMMY CHOO, Tory Burch, Donald Pligner.  I'll take a pic when I get home!  Happy day!



That's so exciting!! Congratulations! I found my first penny item a few days ago. Maggy London dress retails for $158 and ranged up to $0.01!!! I'm speechless!! I don't visit NR often and not sure what's the deal with the penny item. Anyone care to explain? Is it somekind of mislabeling or mistag item? 

Also found a charming Joie dress. Retails for close to $400 and after the 25% CTR discount, it comes to $20!!!


----------



## lms910

andymey said:


> That's so exciting!! Congratulations! I found my first penny item a few days ago. Maggy London dress retails for $158 and ranged up to $0.01!!! I'm speechless!! I don't visit NR often and not sure what's the deal with the penny item. Anyone care to explain? Is it somekind of mislabeling or mistag item?
> 
> Also found a charming Joie dress. Retails for close to $400 and after the 25% CTR discount, it comes to $20!!!



If an item sits at the Rack long enough it will eventually get marked down to a penny. Its the associates job to pull the penny items off the floor when this happens but it doesnt always happen hence why we get lucky here sometimes!!


----------



## andymey

lms910 said:


> If an item sits at the Rack long enough it will eventually get marked down to a penny. Its the associates job to pull the penny items off the floor when this happens but it doesnt always happen hence why we get lucky here sometimes!!



Thanks for explaining that! Is this penny item hard to find? Is it very rare or is it a common occurrence? How often do you find this deal? I stumble upon mine by accident and not sure if I can get that lucky again in the future lol.


----------



## lms910

andymey said:


> Thanks for explaining that! Is this penny item hard to find? Is it very rare or is it a common occurrence? How often do you find this deal? I stumble upon mine by accident and not sure if I can get that lucky again in the future lol.



Put it this way- Im at the Rack 2-3x per week and have been going that frequently for several years and have found penny items TWO TIMES before today. So yea very rare!! Also I know where look for them..items that have been sitting for a while or shoes laying around with no box wrapped in rubberbands!


----------



## andymey

lms910 said:


> Put it this way- Im at the Rack 2-3x per week and have been going that frequently for several years and have found penny items TWO TIMES before today. So yea very rare!! Also I know where look for them..items that have been sitting for a while or shoes laying around with no box wrapped in rubberbands!



That sounds really rare! Now I feel even luckier with my find! I'll call it my beginner's luck lol! Thanks for the tips! I'll try to look for them next time I visit the NR. I'm on the hunt for rock studded Valentino but never found one in my local NR  I saw lots of Tory Burch, Hunter boots, Vince, Rag & Boone, Jimmy Choo, but never a Valentino.


----------



## glitterHips

YSL Kate silver strappy metallic sandals are now marked down to $104.

Size 39. Sorry app is not permitting me to upload a photo.


----------



## lms910

My penny shoes!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The ones im wearing are those green suede Jimmy Choos that have been floating around. Def the best of the bunch! Just added up the retail price for all $2,750 for 9 cents!


----------



## andymey

lms910 said:


> My penny shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491608
> 
> 
> The ones im wearing are those green suede Jimmy Choos that have been floating around. Def the best of the bunch!



Jealous!!! What a great finds! The Jimmy Choos looks great on you! Perfect piece for the Autumn! Love the pink flat shoes as well. What's the brand?


----------



## JNH14

Got these Frye boots at CTR...originally $438 for $139 including tax!


----------



## andymey

JNH14 said:


> Got these Frye boots at CTR...originally $438 for $139 including tax!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491647
> View attachment 3491648



The leather looks so yummy!  Congrats! Perfect for the colder days ahead!


----------



## lms910

andymey said:


> Jealous!!! What a great finds! The Jimmy Choos looks great on you! Perfect piece for the Autumn! Love the pink flat shoes as well. What's the brand?



Those were actually for mom but they were too small for her and too big for me. Via Spiga!


----------



## adi98003

I purchased an altered/refurbished bag at Nordstrom Rack this past weekend, and it is missing a shoulder strap. It looks as if that is the only thing wrong with it.
Does anyone have experience with getting the missing piece from the manufacturer or Nordstrom?
This is a Saint Laurent Baby Sac de Jour. I was very surprised when I saw it! However, I don't know what to do about the missing strap. When I contacted SL, they told me I can go to one of their stores but I need proof of purchase, even if I "misplaced" the strap. Pretty sure they would ask for proof of purchase from their store, but am wondering how I would get to replace a strap if for instance I got the bag as a gift.

I never post on here, but I am always reading this thread   Love finding out about all of your finds!


----------



## bakeacookie

adi98003 said:


> I purchased an altered/refurbished bag at Nordstrom Rack this past weekend, and it is missing a shoulder strap. It looks as if that is the only thing wrong with it.
> Does anyone have experience with getting the missing piece from the manufacturer or Nordstrom?
> This is a Saint Laurent Baby Sac de Jour. I was very surprised when I saw it! However, I don't know what to do about the missing strap. When I contacted SL, they told me I can go to one of their stores but I need proof of purchase, even if I "misplaced" the strap. Pretty sure they would ask for proof of purchase from their store, but am wondering how I would get to replace a strap if for instance I got the bag as a gift.
> 
> I never post on here, but I am always reading this thread   Love finding out about all of your finds!



Ask Nordstrom what they can do, drop by a SL store and see what they say.  If all else fails, buy a strap elsewhere!


----------



## lms910

If anyone is interested in the black flower Tory Burch heels, heres the tag!!


----------



## lms910

Also the Jimmy Choos


----------



## meowmix318

Ou_louise said:


> Hey guys~ looks like my NR (not sure about other Racks) is changing their mobile checkout.  They are making it into an Express Checkout so "around 5-ish items and no returns" as the sign said (Yup, they put signs around my store).  Even though it says around 5-ish I think just as long as you stay around that ball park, ex 7 or 8, it's fine.  I think it has its pros and cons; I know I always felt bad for people with two or three items waiting to get rung up after someone who has a cart full of stuff.  But we'll see how it works out on busy Saturdays.  I'm curious, what do you guys think?


Do you know if we will be able to pay/ check out with an employee or will this replace that ?


----------



## meowmix318

lms910 said:


> PENNY DAY! So I popped into my rack at lunch today and they were doing shoe markdowns...found an entire BUCKET of penny shoes...now I know how this usually goes..they pull all the penny shoes, put them in a bucket and take them away.  Well, no one was manning the bucket so I grabbed every size 5.5-7 I could find (I'm a 6 and mom is a 7) and ran to the front.  The SA was SUPER RUDE and told me I couldn't buy them but I pleaded with him and he called the manager.  The manager came (and sees me up there all the time - he is moody tho so you never know with him) and he goes, ok let her have them!! NINE PAIRS OF SHOES FOR 9 CENTS!!! 3 are definite fits for me, 2 for mom and 3 may be gifts (slash try on at home and try to make them work).  They were various brands from Via Spiga, Eileen Fisher, JIMMY CHOO, Tory Burch, Donald Pligner.  I'll take a pic when I get home!  Happy day!


Wow!!


----------



## bagnutt

MCM sneakers - think these might be men's?


----------



## bagnutt

Givenchy marked down to $142 / 39.5


----------



## bagnutt

Prada marked down to $100 / 39


----------



## Ou_louise

meowmix318 said:


> Do you know if we will be able to pay/ check out with an employee or will this replace that ?


yes! it's still the same concept of checking out on the floor with employees with mobiles except they limited purchase amounts to around 5 items and they no longer take any returns on the floor.


----------



## Ou_louise

lms910 said:


> Also the Jimmy Choos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491733
> View attachment 3491734


omg an AMAZING steal!!!


----------



## Minh2

bagnutt said:


> Prada marked down to $100 / 39
> 
> View attachment 3491777


Wish these were my size! Did you find anything in 36?


----------



## kema042290

bagnutt said:


> Givenchy marked down to $142 / 39.5
> 
> View attachment 3491775


Those are gorg ... you always find the nicest shoes. XD


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Bought these pradas for $162.50. They're new and came with the box and dust bags!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3491809


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I accidentally posted a screenshot that I took of someone's pic and for some reason I can't delete my post or edit it out. Sorry.


----------



## bagnutt

Minh2 said:


> Wish these were my size! Did you find anything in 36?


No, the store was pretty much cleaned out of designer shoes after CTR.


----------



## andymey

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Bought these pradas for $162.50. They're new and came with the box and dust bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491809



It's so classic and timeless! Gorgeous! What's the original price if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bagnutt

Gucci
$199 red tag / 37


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent
mark down $104 / 40.5


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent 
$249 red tag / 36


----------



## bagnutt

Giuseppe
mark down $172 / 39.5


----------



## madgrl786

Sorry my pics aren't uploading but these, and other every pair of toms wedges that I saw were marked around $10 and so were certain pairs of regular toms that were lined with wool or something on the interior. I've seen them at multiple locations but they just hit this price. I also saw Michael Kors wedges, heels and sandals marked at $35.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Nordstrom Rack Chicago Avenue had 3 pairs of Valentino's all priced around $599. No photos, just intel.


----------



## bagnutt

Amazing deal on these Burberry boots from Fall 2015
$299 red tag
PM me your size if interested. As seen on Cara. I think the retail was $2300?


----------



## bagnutt

Tod's leather slip-on sneakers
mark down $74 / 36


----------



## bagnutt

Alaia
$229 red tag / 38
Photo does not capture the color, they are a dusty rose


----------



## honey_babee

Mimmy said:


> My only CTR find this time, but I think it is a good one.
> 
> Chloé sunglasses. Great SA found the proper case too!
> View attachment 3490011
> 
> View attachment 3490012
> 
> Rang up at $16.81. Even better than what I expected! [emoji3]


WOW thats amazing!



lms910 said:


> My penny shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491608
> 
> 
> The ones im wearing are those green suede Jimmy Choos that have been floating around. Def the best of the bunch! Just added up the retail price for all $2,750 for 9 cents!



OMG, I am greeeeeeen with envy and jealousy.


----------



## BlackApple

OMG I never get fortunate like this. I found a $0.01 item at my local rack. I almost left them behind as they were hiding on a bottom shelf in clearance. My Mephisto boots are so comfy. Original price was $398.


----------



## cocodiamonds

My first penny find on accident I got to register and boom 0.1 they r made for kids size ! I got them for my niece


----------



## Mimmy

cocodiamonds said:


> My first penny find on accident I got to register and boom 0.1 they r made for kids size ! I got them for my niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493752
> View attachment 3493753



Great find, cocodiamonds! Your niece is adorable!


----------



## bagnutt

cocodiamonds said:


> My first penny find on accident I got to register and boom 0.1 they r made for kids size ! I got them for my niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493752
> View attachment 3493753



She is rockin those shades! [emoji2]


----------



## bagnutt

My penny find from a few days ago [emoji5]


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted
Pucci zodiac crossbody / refurb
$619


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> My penny find from a few days ago [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3493886
> 
> View attachment 3493887



Congrats!


----------



## KayuuKathey

cocodiamonds said:


> My first penny find on accident I got to register and boom 0.1 they r made for kids size ! I got them for my niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493752
> View attachment 3493753


Lol so cute! WERK!


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> Congrats!



Check your messages!!


----------



## LnA

bagnutt said:


> Alaia
> $229 red tag / 38
> Photo does not capture the color, they are a dusty rose
> 
> View attachment 3492957



Did you buy these? I love this style!


----------



## bagnutt

LnA said:


> Did you buy these? I love this style!



Didn't buy, but they are gorgeous in person.


----------



## TinksDelite

Valentino W&R I almost squealed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## newport5236

TinksDelite said:


> Valentino W&R I almost squealed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app



That is a great color! Congratulations, lucky you!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Burberry. Size 12. $799 (RT, originally $1995)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Delete.


----------



## meowmix318

TinksDelite said:


> Valentino W&R I almost squealed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


Great price


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Refurbished only 35 %off [emoji30]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

The less desirable Valentino. Very pricey


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Valentino $69 each


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

$79 Ray Bans


----------



## mranda

The countdown is on! 5 days until Last Chance opens in Yorktown. Is anyone else going to be waiting in line on Thursday morning?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted at Honolulu NR
I couldn't see the prices and there was no associate around


----------



## mainguyen504

mranda said:


> The countdown is on! 5 days until Last Chance opens in Yorktown. Is anyone else going to be waiting in line on Thursday morning?


Omg I'm so excited for you guys near Chicago! I hope it's amazing and even better than Phoenix. Hopefully my sister and I can make a trip soon after it opens. I can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## ozmodiar

mranda said:


> The countdown is on! 5 days until Last Chance opens in Yorktown. Is anyone else going to be waiting in line on Thursday morning?


I want to go! Have you heard anything about opening events?


----------



## AnnaFreud

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3494168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The less desirable Valentino. Very pricey



That's gotta be a tag switch.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

AnnaFreud said:


> That's gotta be a tag switch.



Agreed. I didn't think there were any Valentino Milano bags that retailed that high.


----------



## SEWDimples

lms910 said:


> My penny shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491608
> 
> 
> The ones im wearing are those green suede Jimmy Choos that have been floating around. Def the best of the bunch! Just added up the retail price for all $2,750 for 9 cents!


Amazing! Congrats! Enjoy them all.


----------



## Ou_louise

Sharing my Second pair of rockstuds I scored yesterday. I feel like I've hit the jackpot!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Ou_louise said:


> Sharing my Second pair of rockstuds I scored yesterday. I feel like I've hit the jackpot!!



Congratulations. Lucky to find 2 in your size!


----------



## buyingpig

Ou_louise said:


> View attachment 3494667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing my Second pair of rockstuds I scored yesterday. I feel like I've hit the jackpot!!


Congrats! So beautiful. I have yet to find a pair!


----------



## peacelovesequin

It's seems that high-end designer transfers are hitting the Racks!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Ou_louise said:


> View attachment 3494667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing my Second pair of rockstuds I scored yesterday. I feel like I've hit the jackpot!!



Congrats, they are beautiful! W&R?


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted Loewe espadrilles size 39 $67. PM for location.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Has anyone seen any Phillip Lim handbags recently?


----------



## Ou_louise

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Congratulations. Lucky to find 2 in your size!


Thank you so much! I was super excited, they never come in as my size 


peacelovesequin said:


> Congrats, they are beautiful! W&R?


Thank you! I think these were transfers since they're red tagged with the retail price


----------



## Ou_louise

buyingpig said:


> Congrats! So beautiful. I have yet to find a pair!


Thank you so much! Don't lose hope! I thought i'd never find a pair in my size.  Sometimes they pop up when you're least expecting it


----------



## Superbaby

Downtown Summerlin NV Rack


----------



## lvchanelboy

Gucci duffle $659. PM for location.


----------



## nicole0612

Will NR do a charge send?


----------



## peacelovesequin

nicole0612 said:


> Will NR do a charge send?



Yes!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Via Spia boots $32


----------



## nicole0612

peacelovesequin said:


> Yes!



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## mranda

Several sizes of the rag & bone Margot bootie online for $179. 
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...got-fringe-cap-toe-bootie?color=ASPHALT SUEDE


----------



## yinyin1288

When is the next CTR? I went back 10+ pages and couldn't find an answer. Thanks!


----------



## mranda

yinyin1288 said:


> When is the next CTR? I went back 10+ pages and couldn't find an answer. Thanks!


November 9-13


----------



## megan n

Returning this today. If you would like it before I do, let me know. Don't even think about it if you're a reseller, get a job.


----------



## peacelovesequin

megan n said:


> Returning this today. If you would like it before I do, let me know. Don't even think about it if you're a reseller, get a job.



PM'ed you!


----------



## Yogathlete

megan n said:


> Returning this today. If you would like it before I do, let me know. Don't even think about it if you're a reseller, get a job.


Pmd also


----------



## LuxeDeb

megan n said:


> Returning this today. If you would like it before I do, let me know. Don't even think about it if you're a reseller, get a job.


Wish I had been a bit faster, because it sounds like you have some good takers already. You made someone very happy!


----------



## valval92

megan n said:


> Returning this today. If you would like it before I do, let me know. Don't even think about it if you're a reseller, get a job.



LOL " don't think about it if you're a reseller get a job" LOVE IT[emoji23]


----------



## peacelovesequin

megan n said:


> Returning this today. If you would like it before I do, let me know. Don't even think about it if you're a reseller, get a job.



I PM'ed you earlier, did someone beat me to it? [emoji3][emoji106][emoji92]


----------



## Ou_louise

yinyin1288 said:


> When is the next CTR? I went back 10+ pages and couldn't find an answer. Thanks!


----------



## lvchanelboy

If anyone ever sees an Antigona or a Marcie pleaseeee let me know!


----------



## RackFanatic

megan n said:


> Returning this today. If you would like it before I do, let me know. Don't even think about it if you're a reseller, get a job.



LOL [emoji23]


----------



## megan n

I believe someone purchased the box bag, if not I will message the next person.


----------



## Fashionista365

megan n said:


> I believe someone purchased the box bag, if not I will message the next person.


I hope not. I literally messaged you right away **Fingers crossed**


----------



## mpepe32

megan n said:


> Returning this today. If you would like it before I do, let me know. Don't even think about it if you're a reseller, get a job.


georgeous bag!!! congrats to the lucky tpfer!  im on a ban but its so hard when beauties like this get posted


----------



## peacelovesequin

High-end designer section on www.*nordstromrack*.com:
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shops...udeFlash=false&shops=36&query=&division=Women

There's some Fendi and Balenciaga sunglasses glasses for under $150.


----------



## itsmree

i just found this. i am on the fence, but i purchased it because i have had too many "rack regrets," so i buy now, think later. what do you guys think?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-mystery-leather-saddle-crossbody-bag/4388784


----------



## itsmree

p.s. there were tons of these in black (i saw size 26, 27 and 28)
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1673512?color=BLACK


----------



## mpepe32

itsmree said:


> i just found this. i am on the fence, but i purchased it because i have had too many "rack regrets," so i buy now, think later. what do you guys think?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-mystery-leather-saddle-crossbody-bag/4388784
> 
> View attachment 3495919


i like it! its similar to the balzane roots that i have but i am partial to crossbody bags   good luck with your decision!


----------



## buyingpig

Bought a pair of asics on nr.com last wednesday, just got this email from them. Honestly, their shipping speed has never been fast, but lately it's reall getting worse and worse. 

"We want to say that we're sorry. We experienced an issue that impacted the processing of your recent order, and affected shipping and delivery times. We have corrected this issue, and we're working to get your order to you as soon as we can. Once your package ships, we will send an email confirmation so that you can track its progress. 

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this has caused. We value your membership and are constantly working to improve your shopping experience. 

- The Nordstrom Rack | HauteLook Team "


----------



## yakusoku.af

buyingpig said:


> Bought a pair of asics on nr.com last wednesday, just got this email from them. Honestly, their shipping speed has never been fast, but lately it's reall getting worse and worse.
> 
> "We want to say that we're sorry. We experienced an issue that impacted the processing of your recent order, and affected shipping and delivery times. We have corrected this issue, and we're working to get your order to you as soon as we can. Once your package ships, we will send an email confirmation so that you can track its progress.
> 
> We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this has caused. We value your membership and are constantly working to improve your shopping experience.
> 
> - The Nordstrom Rack | HauteLook Team "



I ordered something on 10/6 during CTR that hasn't shipped yet! And something else says it was shipped like a week ago and the tracking number is through USPS and it says it's still not found. I don't think I've ever had to wait this long for NR orders.


----------



## Pao9

Ou_louise said:


> View attachment 3494667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing my Second pair of rockstuds I scored yesterday. I feel like I've hit the jackpot!!


 
Waaaaaa! When will I find mine??? It's gorgeous!


----------



## RackFanatic

You guys!!!  After what seemed like ages, I finally scored a designer refurb! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I actually bought this bag at full price 2 years ago but sadly had to return it because I thought the price was a bit high. Was soooo excited to score it for more than half off!!


----------



## lisaroberts

So gorgeous!  It was obviously meant to be in your collection.  Use it in good health.


----------



## honey_babee

RackFanatic said:


> You guys!!!  After what seemed like ages, I finally scored a designer refurb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496417
> View attachment 3496418
> 
> I actually bought this bag at full price 2 years ago but sadly had to return it because I thought the price was a bit high. Was soooo excited to score it for more than half off!!



I've always been confused about the designer refurb. I know why shoes would be refurbished, but how would bags be refurbed??? Also such a cute find!


----------



## RackFanatic

honey_babee said:


> I've always been confused about the designer refurb. I know why shoes would be refurbished, but how would bags be refurbed??? Also such a cute find!



Thanks! I'm unsure generally of NR's method of declaring refurbs, but in the case of this one, it was missing the original tags, dustbag and care cards. Otherwise it included everything else that I remembered it had. I think it may have been a return that the full line couldn't sell as new.


----------



## peacelovesequin

RackFanatic said:


> You guys!!!  After what seemed like ages, I finally scored a designer refurb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496417
> View attachment 3496418
> 
> I actually bought this bag at full price 2 years ago but sadly had to return it because I thought the price was a bit high. Was soooo excited to score it for more than half off!!



So beautiful, the red is stunning. I'm happy for you RackFanatic! [emoji7][emoji106][emoji92][emoji164]


----------



## RackFanatic

peacelovesequin said:


> So beautiful, the red is stunning. I'm happy for you RackFanatic! [emoji7][emoji106][emoji92][emoji164]





lisaroberts said:


> So gorgeous!  It was obviously meant to be in your collection.  Use it in good health.



Thank you both so much!! [emoji38]


----------



## Fashionista365

RackFanatic said:


> You guys!!!  After what seemed like ages, I finally scored a designer refurb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496417
> View attachment 3496418
> 
> I actually bought this bag at full price 2 years ago but sadly had to return it because I thought the price was a bit high. Was soooo excited to score it for more than half off!!


that's a thing of beauty..great find


----------



## hedonista

newbie7 said:


> I found this cute Charlotte flats, but it runs 1/2 size too big
> View attachment 3469522
> 
> View attachment 3469523


Those are ADORABLE! Which store is this? I'm a size 5-5.5, lol, crossing fingers!


----------



## Kitts

yakusoku.af said:


> I ordered something on 10/6 during CTR that hasn't shipped yet! And something else says it was shipped like a week ago and the tracking number is through USPS and it says it's still not found. I don't think I've ever had to wait this long for NR orders.



Agreed! I ordered on 10/8 and my package should finally get here tomorrow. I think Amazon Prime has made me very impatient! [emoji3]


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent
$199 second markdown / 39.5
Message for location


----------



## bagnutt

Men's Burberry belts
(2) red, (1) blue
$75 each red tag


----------



## bagnutt

Burberry cuff links
$69 white tag / all styles


----------



## jessl

peacelovesequin said:


> Has anyone seen any Phillip Lim handbags recently?


I saw the Soleil today in a tan color, W&R for less than $400- don't recall exactly... no dust bag and a few scratches on the interior but the outside looked fine if I remember correctly.


----------



## intrigue

I'm having trouble posting pictures but there is a refurbished Salvatore Ferragamo Small Sandrine Shoulder Bag available for $439.97. I believe the color is nutmeg. 

Hopefully this link works: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/4107017

PM for location.


----------



## mvalrie

bagnutt said:


> Burberry cuff links
> $69 white tag / all styles
> 
> View attachment 3497045


Hi,
What store were the cufflinks...would be a great xmas gift for the mister?


----------



## Ou_louise

YSL Gold Tribute pumps red tagged $299! PM me your size and if it is I'll give you the store (:


----------



## peacelovesequin

Ou_louise said:


> YSL Gold Tribute pumps red tagged $299! PM me your size and if it is I'll give you the store (:



Another shoe lottery! [emoji179][emoji151]


----------



## Ou_louise

Ou_louise said:


> YSL Gold Tribute pumps red tagged $299! PM me your size and if it is I'll give you the store (:


Looks like someone in store already grabbed them! Sorry ladies ): I tried to be quick and couldn't stay long so I was hoping one of you could!


----------



## pepperdiva

Ou_louise said:


> Looks like someone in store already grabbed them! Sorry ladies ): I tried to be quick and couldn't stay long so I was hoping one of you could!



Oh darn  what size were they anyway? Will feel better if not my size


----------



## Qteepiec

lvchanelboy said:


> If anyone ever sees an Antigona or a Marcie pleaseeee let me know!



Tj Maxx has a Marcie for sale $1440


----------



## natalia0128

How much for philip Lim at rack??? . The other days, I saw at saks off has 3.1 philip lim pashli mini for 349.00 brand new with tags dust bag and everything . The original price is 750.00$


----------



## Ou_louise

pepperdiva said:


> Oh darn  what size were they anyway? Will feel better if not my size


Haha I know the feeling! They were 37.5 (:


----------



## krisvoys

natalia0128 said:


> How much for philip Lim at rack??? . The other days, I saw at saks off has 3.1 philip lim pashli mini for 349.00 brand new with tags dust bag and everything . The original price is 750.00$



I got a large pashli during CTR for like 260-80, something like that!


----------



## ozmodiar

natalia0128 said:


> How much for philip Lim at rack??? . The other days, I saw at saks off has 3.1 philip lim pashli mini for 349.00 brand new with tags dust bag and everything . The original price is 750.00$



That's a decent price. A few months ago I got a mini Pashli at regular Nordstrom clearance for about $280 (60% off) so it would be even less at the Rack. The problem is actually finding one to buy there.


----------



## smshopper

Spotted


----------



## smshopper

Spotted. 

Pm for location.


----------



## Shopmore

I went to the last chance opening in the Chicagoland area and it was crazy. There were about 20 people or so in front of the line who came from Arizona. They were all resellers.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Just came back from last chance empty handed. Talk about crazy. Saw a lot of good deals, tons of Loubs heels & boots, couple of Rockstud flats and heels, Rockstud totes, Chloe Drew, Alex Wang Rocco, lots of Pashli's as well. I picked up like three Pashli's that were around $180 each but I put them back cause I didn't really love them and the line was about 2.5 hours long. 

Resellers pretty much got everything. There was an SA just going around talking to people in line and she said the first 25 people flew in from Phoenix and got there at 5 am. They al shopped in teams and grabbed the best deals. Very rude and aggressive shoppers.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Shopmore said:


> I went to the last chance opening in the Chicagoland area and it was crazy. There were about 20 people or so in front of the line who came from Arizona. They were all resellers.



YES so annoying, hope this will not be a common occurrence. I got there at 7:45 and there was already a pretty good line of what looked like 90% resellers. Sucks because Chicago doesn't have a ton of resellers but it may become a new problem.

Did you manage to find anything?


----------



## LuxeDeb

smshopper said:


> View attachment 3498367
> View attachment 3498368
> View attachment 3498369
> View attachment 3498370
> 
> 
> Spotted.
> 
> Pm for location.



That Givenchy is so gorgeous! Wish it was CTR, too high for me now.


----------



## afsweet

went to NR in Union Square, NYC, and that place had plenty of designer goods on a Tuesday afternoon. Spotted strappy valentino sandals, valentino lucite wedges, ferragamo shoes, frye boots, jimmy choo (some red tagged), stuart weitzman knee high suede boots (lots of these), an entire rack of women's burberry coats (including 1 of the classic black quilted jackets), men's burberry coats, burberry belts (including a style i had bought from a burberry outlet like 3 years ago lol), lots of proenza schouler clothes, etc. I will say that none of the discounts were that great except for red tags (especially when combined with a CTR). Some of the strappy valentino shoes looked kinda beat up because they were satin, and the women's burberry coats varied from about 30-50% off. 

didn't see any W&R items, and didn't really look at bags.


----------



## mpepe32

hellokimmiee said:


> Just came back from last chance empty handed. Talk about crazy. Saw a lot of good deals, tons of Loubs heels & boots, couple of Rockstud flats and heels, Rockstud totes, Chloe Drew, Alex Wang Rocco, lots of Pashli's as well. I picked up like three Pashli's that were around $180 each but I put them back cause I didn't really love them and the line was about 2.5 hours long.
> 
> Resellers pretty much got everything. There was an SA just going around talking to people in line and she said the first 25 people flew in from Phoenix and got there at 5 am. They al shopped in teams and grabbed the best deals. Very rude and aggressive shoppers.


This is so unfair to everyone else!  Very disheartening


----------



## joanah

Omg did you purchase the Chloe? 





hellokimmiee said:


> Just came back from last chance empty handed. Talk about crazy. Saw a lot of good deals, tons of Loubs heels & boots, couple of Rockstud flats and heels, Rockstud totes, Chloe Drew, Alex Wang Rocco, lots of Pashli's as well. I picked up like three Pashli's that were around $180 each but I put them back cause I didn't really love them and the line was about 2.5 hours long.
> 
> Resellers pretty much got everything. There was an SA just going around talking to people in line and she said the first 25 people flew in from Phoenix and got there at 5 am. They al shopped in teams and grabbed the best deals. Very rude and aggressive shoppers.


----------



## twoblues

mpepe32 said:


> This is so unfair to everyone else!  Very disheartening



Agreed. I guess today would have been a good day to go to Last Chance in Phoenix.[emoji56]


----------



## joanah

stephc005 said:


> went to NR in Union Square, NYC, and that place had plenty of designer goods on a Tuesday afternoon. Spotted strappy valentino sandals, valentino lucite wedges, ferragamo shoes, frye boots, jimmy choo (some red tagged), stuart weitzman knee high suede boots (lots of these), an entire rack of women's burberry coats (including 1 of the classic black quilted jackets), men's burberry coats, burberry belts (including a style i had bought from a burberry outlet like 3 years ago lol), lots of proenza schouler clothes, etc. I will say that none of the discounts were that great except for red tags (especially when combined with a CTR). Some of the strappy valentino shoes looked kinda beat up because they were satin, and the women's burberry coats varied from about 30-50% off.
> 
> didn't see any W&R items, and didn't really look at bags.


Were the Stuart W. boots over the knee? And what color were they? Thanks!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Did anyone notice the processing times go up on online orders? I ordered a new duffle bag on Monday for a trip in 2 weeks and it said ships 1-3 business days. I checked again today since it's been 4 business days and it now says 4-7 business days [emoji19]


----------



## afsweet

joanah said:


> Were the Stuart W. boots over the knee? And what color were they? Thanks!



nope, just knee high. they were a light grey suede.


----------



## pepperdiva

I didn't buy this but paused due to the low price. A full line transfer but definitely a well loved return  pm me if interested.


----------



## Shopmore

hellokimmiee said:


> YES so annoying, hope this will not be a common occurrence. I got there at 7:45 and there was already a pretty good line of what looked like 90% resellers. Sucks because Chicago doesn't have a ton of resellers but it may become a new problem.
> 
> Did you manage to find anything?



I didn't find any super great deals like the Moncler coats I heard were going for $200.  I just picked up a MBMJ backpack and crossbody bags for my daughters and a pair of Adidas sneakers.  Nothing special, but I had to leave with something after standing in line.  I will go back some other day and hopefully will get something good.  Did you pick anything up?


----------



## buyingpig

yakusoku.af said:


> Did anyone notice the processing times go up on online orders? I ordered a new duffle bag on Monday for a trip in 2 weeks and it said ships 1-3 business days. I checked again today since it's been 4 business days and it now says 4-7 business days [emoji19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498416


My order from last wednesday hasn't shipped yet [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## natalia0128

Jimmy choo wallet


----------



## natalia0128

SWEET boots


----------



## natalia0128

natalia0128 said:


> SWEET boots


Sw


----------



## IStuckACello

Found these Miu Miu glasses today, I'm intrigued by this missing frame look...is this odd looking to others?


----------



## mranda

Last chance was INSANE!!!! I had a feeling that a ton of people were resellers. No one needs 40 pairs of shoes and 20 bags. I also heard that a large group came from Europe and were also near the front of the line. I saw them with a ton of Louboutins. I was toward the back of the line, so by the time I made it in all of those were gone. I didn't even try the handbags by that point. I did get great deals on kids clothing & shoes. I got a few shirts and a couple pairs of Newbury boots. Lots of really worn shoes. People were buying them, though!!! I'll be heading back there in a couple weeks when the out of towners are gone!


----------



## IStuckACello

I think I would have an anxiety attack at a place like Last Chance. That's just way too overwhelming.


----------



## Shopmore

IStuckACello said:


> I think I would have an anxiety attack at a place like Last Chance. That's just way too overwhelming.



I definitely felt anxious the closer it got to the store opening.  There were so many vultures surrounding whenever they would replenish stock.  I even saw some lady snatch a pair of kids' Ugg boots right out of someone's hands.  People are serious and I can't even imagine this place once people catch wind of the great deals and closer to the holiday season.


----------



## meowmix318

Shopmore said:


> I definitely felt anxious the closer it got to the store opening.  There were so many vultures surrounding whenever they would replenish stock.  I even saw some lady snatch a pair of kids' Ugg boots right out of someone's hands.  People are serious and I can't even imagine this place once people catch wind of the great deals and closer to the holiday season.


Wow apparently manners just go out the window with people when sales are to be had (great example is Black Friday weekend)


----------



## hellokimmiee

Shopmore said:


> I didn't find any super great deals like the Moncler coats I heard were going for $200.  I just picked up a MBMJ backpack and crossbody bags for my daughters and a pair of Adidas sneakers.  Nothing special, but I had to leave with something after standing in line.  I will go back some other day and hopefully will get something good.  Did you pick anything up?



No I picked up a Pashli backpack and messenger bag as well as a large Rocco but I was just over it and put it all back. People were just too nuts and I didn't feel the savings was worth all the aggravation.



joanah said:


> Omg did you purchase the Chloe?



No a reseller got it. This one lady and her friends got every good bag. I saw her purchase the Drew, a Chloe paraty, Rockstud tote, Pashli, and she had way more that was just what was most visible. 



mranda said:


> Last chance was INSANE!!!! I had a feeling that a ton of people were resellers. No one needs 40 pairs of shoes and 20 bags. I also heard that a large group came from Europe and were also near the front of the line. I saw them with a ton of Louboutins. I was toward the back of the line, so by the time I made it in all of those were gone. I didn't even try the handbags by that point. I did get great deals on kids clothing & shoes. I got a few shirts and a couple pairs of Newbury boots. Lots of really worn shoes. People were buying them, though!!! I'll be heading back there in a couple weeks when the out of towners are gone!



I think I know the group your talking about, I think I was behind them in line and even I was too late because they had the divide and conquer strategy. They had like 4 pair of Loubs that I could see. Most definitely it was resellers and not local ones either. 

I also agree lots of worn shoes and I've gotten better deals at the rack during CTR. In general, I really don't think prices were that great unless you got something sought after like Loubs or Vals. I think I may try and go again Sunday or Monday but I'm not too optimistic.


----------



## mranda

hellokimmiee said:


> I think I know the group your talking about, I think I was behind them in line and even I was too late because they had the divide and conquer strategy. They had like 4 pair of Loubs that I could see. Most definitely it was resellers and not local ones either.
> 
> I also agree lots of worn shoes and I've gotten better deals at the rack during CTR. In general, I really don't think prices were that great unless you got something sought after like Loubs or Vals. I think I may try and go again Sunday or Monday but I'm not too optimistic.



Let us know how it is when you go again. I had a few pairs of Jimmy Choos in my hands, but decided against them. I didn't want to pay $75 for clearly worn shoes. It was also so frustrating that there were no carts or baskets. I actually waited in a line for a cart for 30 minutes, then just gave up! Some people got really creative!! I really hope the mass-buying resellers isn't as bad next time around.


----------



## mranda

Shopmore said:


> I definitely felt anxious the closer it got to the store opening.  There were so many vultures surrounding whenever they would replenish stock.  I even saw some lady snatch a pair of kids' Ugg boots right out of someone's hands.  People are serious and I can't even imagine this place once people catch wind of the great deals and closer to the holiday season.


That is nuts. The kids ugg boots were super cheap! $17!! But I can't imagine needing them so bad as to take them out of someone's hands!


----------



## natalia0128

hellokimmiee said:


> Just came back from last chance empty handed. Talk about crazy. Saw a lot of good deals, tons of Loubs heels & boots, couple of Rockstud flats and heels, Rockstud totes, Chloe Drew, Alex Wang Rocco, lots of Pashli's as well. I picked up like three Pashli's that were around $180 each but I put them back cause I didn't really love them and the line was about 2.5 hours long.
> 
> Resellers pretty much got everything. There was an SA just going around talking to people in line and she said the first 25 people flew in from Phoenix and got there at 5 am. They al shopped in teams and grabbed the best deals. Very rude and aggressive shoppers.


Are those similar to the one you saw at last chance


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted 
Honolulu NR Waikiki


----------



## PrincessDarbe

I thought Last Call had purchase limits? 

Thanks for all the info. Saves me a trip.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

This sounds like crazy Zappos Outlet tent sales years ago. Straight chaos!! They wold just throw a hundred boxes or so under a bunch of tents and let you have at it! Everything was 10 bucks, brand didn't matter, couture, UGGS, Bruno Magli-whatever. They stopped the tent sales when they sold to Amazon (?) I had an old lady reach over my shoulder and snatch a pair of UGGS from me after I tore the tape off with my keys and opened the huge box. I'm not one for violence and couldn't have cared less about the boots but it was how disrespectful she was reaching over me while I'm practically on the ground. She almost hit me in the face with them. I started shopping at Zappos when the original store was across the street and the size of a Dollar General. Its huge now. Sales make people act insane! Now the outlet is hit or miss and the weekends are the worst-out of towners. Mondays are the best days to go. It's called 6 pm now.


----------



## barkANDbite

At Dallas Galleria location, still available. If someone spots them in 39.5 please let me know? I thought they ran small and just now noticed they are not even my size when I was uploading the photo :dummy:


----------



## Shopmore

PrincessDarbe said:


> I thought Last Call had purchase limits?
> 
> Thanks for all the info. Saves me a trip.



There was a sales associate who was monitoring the line in the beginning who told us they knew resellers were up at the front and they would limit multiple ridiculous purchases like 10 pair of Ugg boots or something to give people a chance to buy things for themselves or for gifts, however i didn't see them enforcing it once those doors opened.


----------



## barkANDbite

Vince boots at Dallas Galleria location, still available


----------



## peacelovesequin

barkANDbite said:


> At Dallas Galleria location, still available. If someone spots them in 39.5 please let me know? I thought they ran small and just now noticed they are not even my size when I was uploading the photo :dummy:



Thanks for sharing! I hope someone gets them!


----------



## Fashionista365

barkANDbite said:


> At Dallas Galleria location, still available. If someone spots them in 39.5 please let me know? I thought they ran small and just now noticed they are not even my size when I was uploading the photo :dummy:


Hi, I messaged you about the pink flats


----------



## barkANDbite

The pink Miu Miu flats have now found a happy home, please no more PMs


----------



## IStuckACello

Pm for location


----------



## joanah

stephc005 said:


> nope, just knee high. they were a light grey suede.


Thanks for the reply, I wonder if they had any SW highland boots, I've been dying for a pair from nr


----------



## natalia0128

Quick questions on alternations service at rack.
If i use this service during triple points day, does it add extra points  on my reward. 
And does personal triple points Expire each year. I still have 2 personal triple points days on my account. If i dont use it by the end of this year. Does it count toward to next year? Thanks


----------



## ozmodiar

natalia0128 said:


> Are those similar to the one you saw at last chance



I saw people walking around with some of those.

I missed the opening and all the designer brouhaha, but got a few solid mid-priced deals:

Longchamp Neo large tote $40
Marc by Marc Jacobs Q Natasha $75
Frye tall boots $64
Nike Flyknits $35
Mackage coat $135 (retail $890)

Nikes are $35, Uggs are $60. Saw a couple of Prada sandals for $105. You definitely have to look over everything carefully for damage. There was an A.Wang Rockie for $170 but there was some light denim transfer on the back. It was snatched up as soon as I put it down, LOL.


----------



## jayohwhy

Found this ysl crossbody for $275 at the Huntington Beach rack. Had to snap it up!


----------



## NicoleAngelina

jayohwhy said:


> Found this ysl crossbody for $275 at the Huntington Beach rack. Had to snap it up!



Omg loooovvvvveee this!! Congrats!


----------



## bagnutt

Enjoyed the reviews about the new Last Chance store! I don't think I would brave it.
This article is a bit old, but it seems like things haven't changed much in regards to how the resellers operate. I found it to be entertaining. 
http://archive.azcentral.com/community/phoenix/articles/20101205Z06LIV11.html


----------



## cocodiamonds

bagnutt said:


> Enjoyed the reviews about the new Last Chance store! I don't think I would brave it.
> This article is a bit old, but it seems like things haven't changed much in regards to how the resellers operate. I found it to be entertaining.
> http://archive.azcentral.com/community/phoenix/articles/20101205Z06LIV11.html



 This was entertaining thank u for posting! My Victoria secret outlet is the same except the mangers and employee ENCOURAGE THE resellers by allowing them unlimited buying power and offering them boxes that were never out on display. Ofcourse same story they line up way before opening and trampling each other it's sick [emoji40].


----------



## babycinnamon

bagnutt said:


> Enjoyed the reviews about the new Last Chance store! I don't think I would brave it.
> This article is a bit old, but it seems like things haven't changed much in regards to how the resellers operate. I found it to be entertaining.
> http://archive.azcentral.com/community/phoenix/articles/20101205Z06LIV11.html



Great article!! ThAnks for sharing


----------



## bagnutt

natalia0128 said:


> Sw



Um, these boots are "marked down" to the original red tag price? LOL! [emoji15]


----------



## Yogathlete

joanah said:


> Thanks for the reply, I wonder if they had any SW highland boots, I've been dying for a pair from nr


I doubt you'll find that style unless they are W&R... They are full price at all department stores and their website and are a classic item... Shopbop recently did a 30% on their entire website which had those though. Which is huge savings for that boot!


----------



## intrigue

natalia0128 said:


> Quick questions on alternations service at rack.
> If i use this service during triple points day, does it add extra points  on my reward.
> And does personal triple points Expire each year. I still have 2 personal triple points days on my account. If i dont use it by the end of this year. Does it count toward to next year? Thanks



I'm not sure about the triple points and alterations but I do not believe that your personal triple point days carry over into the new calendar year.


----------



## Yogathlete

I think it's funny how NR's policies have become lax over the years. I remember around 7 years ago my mom would go into NR during the morning/afternoon on weekdays and try to purchase designer denim for me and my sisters. Us daughters were all in school at the time and so she would try to treat us with True Religion denim (when they were more popular and a staple item back then). The cashier would refuse to let her buy 3 pairs! Said that NR is trying to make sure that it is one per customer and that everyone has a chance. My mom would insist that she can't just buy 1 when she had 3 daughters... But I guess that was a different time...


----------



## lilac28

jayohwhy said:


> Found this ysl crossbody for $275 at the Huntington Beach rack. Had to snap it up!


What a great find, congrats!


----------



## CSamoylov

jayohwhy said:


> Found this ysl crossbody for $275 at the Huntington Beach rack. Had to snap it up!



What an awesome find! Congrats!


----------



## CSamoylov

Yogathlete said:


> I think it's funny how NR's policies have become lax over the years. I remember around 7 years ago my mom would go into NR during the morning/afternoon on weekdays and try to purchase designer denim for me and my sisters. Us daughters were all in school at the time and so she would try to treat us with True Religion denim (when they were more popular and a staple item back then). The cashier would refuse to let her buy 3 pairs! Said that NR is trying to make sure that it is one per customer and that everyone has a chance. My mom would insist that she can't just buy 1 when she had 3 daughters... But I guess that was a different time...


Yeah I feel like they can't give those away now. But, I feel their policies aren't lax when it comes to returns at NR. They insist on a receipt now and won't even do price matching with their own stores whether full line or online. I found a pair of Vince shoes I wanted at NR that were $75 at CTR and $135 online. I called to see if they could honor the $75 and they said no. So I had to hunt all over California to find them just to save some $$$.


----------



## twoblues

Spotted Alexander McQueen skull clutch. Roughly $659. PM for location.


----------



## IStuckACello

Can somebody let me know if they see lime crime matte glosses in pumpkin starting to hit the Racks? Hautelook has sold out of that color and I haven't been going to the Racks as much since I never seem to find anything anymore [emoji53]


----------



## Ou_louise

hellokimmiee said:


> Just came back from last chance empty handed. Talk about crazy. Saw a lot of good deals, tons of Loubs heels & boots, couple of Rockstud flats and heels, Rockstud totes, Chloe Drew, Alex Wang Rocco, lots of Pashli's as well. I picked up like three Pashli's that were around $180 each but I put them back cause I didn't really love them and the line was about 2.5 hours long.
> 
> Resellers pretty much got everything. There was an SA just going around talking to people in line and she said the first 25 people flew in from Phoenix and got there at 5 am. They al shopped in teams and grabbed the best deals. Very rude and aggressive shoppers.


Omg that is crazy. I love a good deal but I get anxiety/overwhelmed in crowded areas so I don't think I would last (temper wise haha) but that's not fair. They should've limited purchases especially if they knew they were reselling. I remember for one friends and family sale for this one company they said they would have people fly all the way from Europe . I guess if you have the money to why not.


----------



## bobo2002

Found a prada black bow flat sz 7 at pasadena. Still there when i am there.


----------



## bagnutt

bobo2002 said:


> Found a prada black bow flat sz 7 at pasadena. Still there when i am there.


 these. I am a sucker for shoes with bows!


----------



## valval92

I just found this beautiful Valentino dress for $539 org price $3700 pm for location


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I see that these Tory Burch Caroline's have started showing up at the rack. 

If anyone sees the camelia pink (nudish) color sz 8.5 please PM me. 

If not the right size please share the sky so I can search and send.


----------



## amstevens714

jayohwhy said:


> Found this ysl crossbody for $275 at the Huntington Beach rack. Had to snap it up!



Lucky!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Returning these Ferragamo's on Sunday, pm me for loc.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Burberry. Size 38.5. $349 (WT).


----------



## valval92

Have anyone seen any clothing from Celine? Please keep me in your mind if you see any[emoji5]


----------



## joanah

valval92 said:


> Have anyone seen any clothing from Celine? Please keep me in your mind if you see any[emoji5]


Hey I saw a few piece at my rack


----------



## valval92

joanah said:


> Hey I saw a few piece at my rack



Pm'd you


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu NR Ward location
















Kids Burberry jackets I only saw sz 4 and 6


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted (WT).


----------



## schadenfreude

bagnutt said:


> Enjoyed the reviews about the new Last Chance store! I don't think I would brave it.
> This article is a bit old, but it seems like things haven't changed much in regards to how the resellers operate. I found it to be entertaining.
> http://archive.azcentral.com/community/phoenix/articles/20101205Z06LIV11.html



It hasn't changed, except maybe the prices have gone up. Same crazy resellers I see literally every time I go (which is only a few times a year now), same people I've seen for the 20 years I've been going there. It's pandemonium. Although after a long stressful day at work, it's therapeutic to go to an elbows-out place like that. Everyone is a beast and it's expected. I went a couple weeks ago, came out with a linen Isabel Marant tee and silk Joie top for $9 each.

I can't believe they opened a 2nd Last Chance minutes from where I grew up!!! Now I have literally no reason to stay in Phoenix.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I picked these up the other day. Totally gonna have to save these for next summer. The price wasn't what I'd consider a deal but they're so cute and comfy that I was ok with pay $29 for them.


----------



## peacelovesequin

*Nordstrom Rack (#NordstromRack),* we need PRICE CHECKERS! 
I'm tired of chasing down SA's to scan something or be flat out denied ("That's the final price right there"). 
9/10 the price is actually cheaper than the sticker price on the item.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Spotted


----------



## bankygirl

peacelovesequin said:


> *Nordstrom Rack (#NordstromRack),* we need PRICE CHECKERS!
> I'm tired of chasing down SA's to scan something or be flat out denied ("That's the final price right there").
> 9/10 the price is actually cheaper than the sticker price on the item.



+1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elyseindc

Just wanted to provide another quick dispatch from the new Last Chance in Lombard. 

My mom and I got to Yorktown around 10:15, and there were already about 30 people in line. (The store opens at 11 on Sundays). The SAs kept things quite orderly and even pulled a few people out of line who they believed were resellers. This was a HUGE improvement over the experiences I have had at the Last Chance in Arizona. 

The store is well lit, and fairly well organized. The SAs were doing their best to keep the aisles clear of fallen merchandise, to allow customers to get around. I was also pretty impressed with the merchandise, but I'm still somewhat confused on how they price things! Some items seemed to be extremely overpriced, while others were comically low. 

Overall my mom and I did pretty well! 
I bought a brand new Kate Spade Broome Street leather jacket for $80 (originally $895) that was in perfect condition. My mom found a pair of Lanvin wedge heels that were $29 (originally $645). And then we both bought a few t-shirts and other small items (like a pair of Warby Parker sunglasses for $22). 

There were also a few other items that we left behind, but are worth mentioning. An Alexander Wang Diego bucket bag in excellent condition for $175. A beat up Burberry trench (that had clearly been well loved) for $284. Longchamp le pliage totes for $29 and Madewell Transport totes for $25. 

We spent a little over 3.5 hours in the store, and after this experience, I wouldn't hesitate to say that I'll be back again soon.


----------



## Shopmore

elyseindc said:


> Just wanted to provide another quick dispatch from the new Last Chance in Lombard.
> 
> My mom and I got to Yorktown around 10:15, and there were already about 30 people in line. (The store opens at 11 on Sundays). The SAs kept things quite orderly and even pulled a few people out of line who they believed were resellers. This was a HUGE improvement over the experiences I have had at the Last Chance in Arizona.
> 
> The store is well lit, and fairly well organized. The SAs were doing their best to keep the aisles clear of fallen merchandise, to allow customers to get around. I was also pretty impressed with the merchandise, but I'm still somewhat confused on how they price things! Some items seemed to be extremely overpriced, while others were comically low.
> 
> Overall my mom and I did pretty well!
> I bought a brand new Kate Spade Broome Street leather jacket for $80 (originally $895) that was in perfect condition. My mom found a pair of Lanvin wedge heels that were $29 (originally $645). And then we both bought a few t-shirts and other small items (like a pair of Warby Parker sunglasses for $22).
> 
> There were also a few other items that we left behind, but are worth mentioning. An Alexander Wang Diego bucket bag in excellent condition for $175. A beat up Burberry trench (that had clearly been well loved) for $284. Longchamp le pliage totes for $29 and Madewell Transport totes for $25.
> 
> We spent a little over 3.5 hours in the store, and after this experience, I wouldn't hesitate to say that I'll be back again soon.


I went back on Saturday and those same resellers were in line.  At one point in the store my husband overheard one of them bragging about how he already sold an item while on his phone.  I am glad to hear that the store is aware of their shenanigans and hope that it will give the rest of us a chance for the great deals.


----------



## mranda

Shopmore said:


> I went back on Saturday and those same resellers were in line.  At one point in the store my husband overheard one of them bragging about how he already sold an item while on his phone.  I am glad to hear that the store is aware of their shenanigans and hope that it will give the rest of us a chance for the great deals.


I went this morning. The line was much shorter than last week. Maybe 30 people and I did not notice the same resellers. I didn't see a ton of new stuff, but I got a Veda max leather jacket for $139. It had a tear on the shoulder, but I already took it in and it will only cost $25 to repair!! I consider that a win!


----------



## mharri20

elyseindc said:


> Just wanted to provide another quick dispatch from the new Last Chance in Lombard.
> 
> My mom and I got to Yorktown around 10:15, and there were already about 30 people in line. (The store opens at 11 on Sundays). The SAs kept things quite orderly and even pulled a few people out of line who they believed were resellers. This was a HUGE improvement over the experiences I have had at the Last Chance in Arizona.
> 
> The store is well lit, and fairly well organized. The SAs were doing their best to keep the aisles clear of fallen merchandise, to allow customers to get around. I was also pretty impressed with the merchandise, but I'm still somewhat confused on how they price things! Some items seemed to be extremely overpriced, while others were comically low.
> 
> Overall my mom and I did pretty well!
> I bought a brand new Kate Spade Broome Street leather jacket for $80 (originally $895) that was in perfect condition. My mom found a pair of Lanvin wedge heels that were $29 (originally $645). And then we both bought a few t-shirts and other small items (like a pair of Warby Parker sunglasses for $22).
> 
> There were also a few other items that we left behind, but are worth mentioning. An Alexander Wang Diego bucket bag in excellent condition for $175. A beat up Burberry trench (that had clearly been well loved) for $284. Longchamp le pliage totes for $29 and Madewell Transport totes for $25.
> 
> We spent a little over 3.5 hours in the store, and after this experience, I wouldn't hesitate to say that I'll be back again soon.



They pulled some resellers out of the line? Wow. That's a first.

I saw that Yorktown Instagram had a picture of the first people in line saying "wow they came all the way from Phoenix!" and of course those are some of the biggest resellers at the AZ location LOL. Would have loved to be in PHX last weekend since all the big resellers went to the opening. Darn! 

A long time ago they cared about resellers, and even kicked some out of the store. Then they stopped caring, and a couple years ago they pulled some aside and said they could only come once a week. They could easily stop them from coming for good, but they don't care. They just keep raising prices and items are getting more worn as they sit at the store :/ Will be interesting to see how the Chicago location ends up being after the Phoenix people leave!


----------



## hellokimmiee

mharri20 said:


> They pulled some resellers out of the line? Wow. That's a first.
> 
> I saw that Yorktown Instagram had a picture of the first people in line saying "wow they came all the way from Phoenix!" and of course those are some of the biggest resellers at the AZ location LOL. Would have loved to be in PHX last weekend since all the big resellers went to the opening. Darn!
> 
> A long time ago they cared about resellers, and even kicked some out of the store. Then they stopped caring, and a couple years ago they pulled some aside and said they could only come once a week. They could easily stop them from coming for good, but they don't care. They just keep raising prices and items are getting more worn as they sit at the store :/ Will be interesting to see how the Chicago location ends up being after the Phoenix people leave!



I stopped by this morning and the line to get in was much smaller and none of the resellers I saw on the first day were there. There were only 3 ladies in front of me and 2 had been propositioned by resellers on previous visits to work for them. They told them they'd pay them $10-$20 per item they find. 

I also found out the manager at the store used to work at the Phoenix location so she recognized the resellers right away. Apparently she went up to the ones she knows are from Phoenix and told them she'd give them two hours then she never wanted to see them in the store again. I also heard they were limiting obvious resellers at the register and putting some of their items back. I'm sure in all the chaos they missed some but it does sound like they're making an effort.


----------



## mranda

hellokimmiee said:


> I stopped by this morning and the line to get in was much smaller and none of the resellers I saw on the first day were there. There were only 3 ladies in front of me and 2 had been propositioned by resellers on previous visits to work for them. They told them they'd pay them $10-$20 per item they find.
> 
> I also found out the manager at the store used to work at the Phoenix location so she recognized the resellers right away. Apparently she went up to the ones she knows are from Phoenix and told them she'd give them two hours then she never wanted to see them in the store again. I also heard they were limiting obvious resellers at the register and putting some of their items back. I'm sure in all the chaos they missed some but it does sound like they're making an effort.


We were there at the same time!! Did you find anything?


----------



## Shopmore

mranda said:


> I went this morning. The line was much shorter than last week. Maybe 30 people and I did not notice the same resellers. I didn't see a ton of new stuff, but I got a Veda max leather jacket for $139. It had a tear on the shoulder, but I already took it in and it will only cost $25 to repair!! I consider that a win!


Glad to see the line becoming shorter this week.  Big score on the Veda!  I hadn't seen one of those there when I went. However my husband scored a Vince leather jacket this weekend for $75!


----------



## hellokimmiee

mranda said:


> We were there at the same time!! Did you find anything?



I'm still in the store sadly because I have nothing to do today and I can actually shop around leisurely unlike Thursday.

So far I have this Chloe Paraty for $380.






And Alexander McQueen De Manta Clutch for $$115



Both seem to be new but have construction imperfections. The Chloe is missing a buckle but I think I'm going to try and replace it . The McQueen just has the inner zipper pull unattached but they left it in the bag. 

I also found this Jason Wu dress for $30 from $995 but it's missing the belt. 



I saw a lot of nice high end dresses but they're way overpriced and are cheaper at the rack. Ex: Herve Leger dress for $298, Alexander McQueen dress for $284, Dries Van Noten dress for $175...I also saw a Silver Jimmy Choo purse I got for under $100 at the Rack for $330 here so def some overpricing going on.


----------



## elyseindc

hellokimmiee said:


> I'm still in the store sadly because I have nothing to do today and I can actually shop around leisurely unlike Thursday.
> 
> So far I have this Chloe Paraty for $380.
> View attachment 3501931
> 
> View attachment 3501932
> 
> 
> 
> And Alexander McQueen De Manta Clutch for $$115
> View attachment 3501937
> 
> 
> Both seem to be new but have construction imperfections. The Chloe is missing a buckle but I think I'm going to try and replace it . The McQueen just has the inner zipper pull unattached but they left it in the bag.
> 
> I also found this Jason Wu dress for $30 from $995 but it's missing the belt.
> View attachment 3501940
> 
> 
> I saw a lot of nice high end dresses but they're way overpriced and are cheaper at the rack. Ex: Herve Leger dress for $298, Alexander McQueen dress for $284, Dries Van Noten dress for $175...I also saw a Silver Jimmy Choo purse I got for under $100 at the Rack for $330 here so def some overpricing going on.


My mom had that Chloe Paraty in her cart yesterday! I actually own one (black python), and had to have the buckle replaced last year. You shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## hellokimmiee

elyseindc said:


> My mom had that Chloe Paraty in her cart yesterday! I actually own one (black python), and had to have the buckle replaced last year. You shouldn't have any issues.



No way! Guess I'm glad she put it back. Would you mind sharing how much it cost to fix? Would like to know what to expect


----------



## Shopmore

hellokimmiee said:


> I'm still in the store sadly because I have nothing to do today and I can actually shop around leisurely unlike Thursday.
> 
> So far I have this Chloe Paraty for $380.
> View attachment 3501931
> 
> View attachment 3501932
> 
> 
> 
> And Alexander McQueen De Manta Clutch for $$115
> View attachment 3501937
> 
> 
> Both seem to be new but have construction imperfections. The Chloe is missing a buckle but I think I'm going to try and replace it . The McQueen just has the inner zipper pull unattached but they left it in the bag.
> 
> I also found this Jason Wu dress for $30 from $995 but it's missing the belt.
> View attachment 3501940
> 
> 
> I saw a lot of nice high end dresses but they're way overpriced and are cheaper at the rack. Ex: Herve Leger dress for $298, Alexander McQueen dress for $284, Dries Van Noten dress for $175...I also saw a Silver Jimmy Choo purse I got for under $100 at the Rack for $330 here so def some overpricing going on.


I had that Chloe in my cart on Saturday too!  I called Chloe and they directed me to Rago Brothers leather repair in NJ who said it could cost maybe up to $75 with shipping.


----------



## mainguyen504

elyseindc said:


> My mom had that Chloe Paraty in her cart yesterday! I actually own one (black python), and had to have the buckle replaced last year. You shouldn't have any issues.


Is there garage parking at this shopping center or is it a parking lot? I would love to go this winter, but would have to lug around a coat in the store.


----------



## elyseindc

mainguyen504 said:


> Is there garage parking at this shopping center or is it a parking lot? I would love to go this winter, but would have to lug around a coat in the store.


There is parking, but it isn't covered. Luckily the Last Call entrance is inside the mall, so you could dash inside and leave your coat in the car.


----------



## honey_babee

hellokimmiee said:


> Just came back from last chance empty handed. Talk about crazy. Saw a lot of good deals, tons of Loubs heels & boots, couple of Rockstud flats and heels, Rockstud totes, Chloe Drew, Alex Wang Rocco, lots of Pashli's as well. I picked up like three Pashli's that were around $180 each but I put them back cause I didn't really love them and the line was about 2.5 hours long.
> 
> Resellers pretty much got everything. There was an SA just going around talking to people in line and she said the first 25 people flew in from Phoenix and got there at 5 am. They al shopped in teams and grabbed the best deals. Very rude and aggressive shoppers.





hellokimmiee said:


> YES so annoying, hope this will not be a common occurrence. I got there at 7:45 and there was already a pretty good line of what looked like 90% resellers. Sucks because Chicago doesn't have a ton of resellers but it may become a new problem.
> 
> Did you manage to find anything?



people flew in from phoenix? that's insane.


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted
Longchamp suitcases
$198 white tag
PM for location


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted 
J Choo Doreen biker boots w/ box
$299 red tag / 38.5


----------



## bakeacookie

bagnutt said:


> Spotted
> Longchamp suitcases
> $198 white tag
> PM for location
> 
> View attachment 3502314



These are awesome suitcases! I have one and it's sooo light.


----------



## valval92

Hello there! If anyone see any Celine clothes please PM me. Thank you[emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## bagnutt

Lots of Bony Levy jewelry spotted today. No diamond pieces, all 14k. Great Xmas gifts for sisters and friends [emoji4]


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> Spotted
> J Choo Doreen biker boots w/ box
> $299 red tag / 38.5
> 
> View attachment 3502316
> 
> View attachment 3502317



These are actually size 39.5 [emoji16]


----------



## bagnutt

bakeacookie said:


> These are awesome suitcases! I have one and it's sooo light.



Did you get yours at Rack? I almost pulled the trigger on one, but they are too big for carry-on and I hate to check bags when I travel.


----------



## bakeacookie

bagnutt said:


> Did you get yours at Rack? I almost pulled the trigger on one, but they are too big for carry-on and I hate to check bags when I travel.



Oh I have the carry on size. I did get mine at the rack.


----------



## mharri20

hellokimmiee said:


> I stopped by this morning and the line to get in was much smaller and none of the resellers I saw on the first day were there. There were only 3 ladies in front of me and 2 had been propositioned by resellers on previous visits to work for them. They told them they'd pay them $10-$20 per item they find.
> 
> I also found out the manager at the store used to work at the Phoenix location so she recognized the resellers right away. Apparently she went up to the ones she knows are from Phoenix and told them she'd give them two hours then she never wanted to see them in the store again. I also heard they were limiting obvious resellers at the register and putting some of their items back. I'm sure in all the chaos they missed some but it does sound like they're making an effort.



Yes I remember them saying the Phoenix manager was going to move to the Chicago location. Guess that easily explains why she recognized the resellers. Glad they are doing that! Sounds like they should implement that better at the PHX one lol.


----------



## valval92

I'm planing to drive from San Diego to Phoenix to visit last chance, does anyone think it's worth it? Will I find any good high end or will the reseller snatch everything?


----------



## mharri20

valval92 said:


> I'm planing to drive from San Diego to Phoenix to visit last chance, does anyone think it's worth it? Will I find any good high end or will the reseller snatch everything?


Depends on what you're expecting to find. There will always be lots of resellers there who get a majority of the best items (rocksuds, good bags, etc). I think it's worth checking out, but I feel like lots of people expect to come out with a few cheap Louboutins or great bags, and it's pretty rare. That being said, there are still some good deals to be found there if you're willing to spend lots of time and dig and accept you may have to fix things.


----------



## twoblues

mharri20 said:


> Depends on what you're expecting to find. There will always be lots of resellers there who get a majority of the best items (rocksuds, good bags, etc). I think it's worth checking out, but I feel like lots of people expect to come out with a few cheap Louboutins or great bags, and it's pretty rare. That being said, there are still some good deals to be found there if you're willing to spend lots of time and dig and accept you may have to fix things.



What gives the resellers the advantage in getting the best items? Is it because they work in groups, are more aggressive or know where to look?


----------



## Michelle1x

hellokimmiee said:


> I'm still in the store sadly because I have nothing to do today and I can actually shop around leisurely unlike Thursday.
> 
> And Alexander McQueen De Manta Clutch for $$115
> View attachment 3501937
> 
> 
> .



I have seen McQueen De Manta's at my racks for about the same price.


----------



## nicole0612

Michelle1x said:


> I have seen McQueen De Manta's at my racks for about the same price.



Have you ever seen Alexander McQueen or McQ clothing?


----------



## Michelle1x

honey_babee said:


> people flew in from phoenix? that's insane.



Its TOTALLY insane- I don't get the reseller thing, really.  By the time you pay the tax to buy the item, and pay to list it, these professional resellers are lucky to make $100.  I know, a lot of them get good stuff from rack, but rack doesn't give this stuff away.  I think its more of a game for these resellers.


----------



## Michelle1x

nicole0612 said:


> Have you ever seen Alexander McQueen or McQ clothing?



I've seen a few McQ clothing items, but mostly I have seen 2 Heroine bags and about 3 De Manta's over the years. I bought one small demanta for about $130 a few years ago.


----------



## Michelle1x

hellokimmiee said:


> I'm still in the store sadly because I have nothing to do today and I can actually shop around leisurely unlike Thursday.
> 
> So far I have this Chloe Paraty for $380.
> View attachment 3501931
> 
> View attachment 3501932
> 
> 
> .



Whats wrong with the Paraty?  It looks beautiful.  Love the color, although this is not my favorite bag because it is a little heavy.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Michelle1x said:


> I have seen McQueen De Manta's at my racks for about the same price.



I would love a McQueen De Manta for that price!! Never seen one at my Racks. I hope you or anyone else posts the next time they see one!


----------



## aga5

I went to a "private shopping" night at one of the new rack openings, it was a joke.   The whole whoopla about rsvping and brining a print out to the door, was worthless.   Intentionally or unintentionally it became a soft preopening, everyone was allowed in, the place was a zoo, and pretty much seemed like a glorified TjMaxx, with primarily made for the outlet merchandise.  Too bad, I was looking forward to having a local rack.  I will probably occasionally stop by to pick up basics they carry, but hardly doubt there will be any full line store transfer merchandise showing up here.


----------



## sparksfly

Saw this on the app:


----------



## natalia0128

sparksfly said:


> Saw this on the app:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503334


I saw that 3 days ago too aND still pop up on the app even it is sold out


----------



## sparksfly

natalia0128 said:


> I saw that 3 days ago too aND still pop up on the app even it is sold out



Was it in stock then? I love it!

I just wish they got rid of out of stock items faster.


----------



## natalia0128

sparksfly said:


> Was it in stock then? I love it!
> 
> I just wish they got rid of out of stock items faster.


It kept showing only 1 left last Thursday i checked. When i clicked to choose the size, none of any sizes were available


----------



## hellokimmiee

Michelle1x said:


> I have seen McQueen De Manta's at my racks for about the same price.



Yeah I've noticed the prices for items are similar to the lowest price an item gets too before becoming a penny but Last Chance has a lot more variety. 

I went again today and saw some Rockstuds for $150 and Louboutin boots for $150 but both were white and heavily stained. It's very hard to find shoes in good condition. 

Also, if anyone plans on going to the IL location watch out for the shoe manager, she is beyond rude. She yelled at me today in front of a crowd of customers and threatened to get me kicked out of the store because she said she's seen me everyday buying all the designer items and that it's not fair to other customers. I only ended up buying the McQueen and lingerie pieces in all my visits so I tried to tell her she was mistaken but she told me I had 15 min then I had to leave. It was crazy! I called corporate cause the store manager wasn't in and I'm waiting for a callback tomorrow.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Michelle1x said:


> Whats wrong with the Paraty?  It looks beautiful.  Love the color, although this is not my favorite bag because it is a little heavy.



If you look at the right loop at the end of the handle strap, you can see it's attached to a buckle which attaches the handle to the purse. The left end of the strap doesn't have that buckle so the front strap just hangs down unattached.


----------



## bagnutt

Jimmy Choo
$135 / 41


----------



## bagnutt

Not a Rack find, but I spotted Rockstud peep toe platforms at Off 5th. $269 / 38


----------



## Ou_louise

Got super lucky with this since I found it in Men's wallets!


----------



## Michelle1x

hellokimmiee said:


> Yeah I've noticed the prices for items are similar to the lowest price an item gets too before becoming a penny but Last Chance has a lot more variety.
> 
> I.



How big is the Last Chance?  I heard the Phoenix one is the same size as a regular rack.


----------



## nicole0612

sparksfly said:


> Saw this on the app:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503334



Wow, that is beautiful. Were you able to buy it before it sold out?

Edit: I saw your earlier response. Better luck next time!


----------



## nicole0612

Michelle1x said:


> I've seen a few McQ clothing items, but mostly I have seen 2 Heroine bags and about 3 De Manta's over the years. I bought one small demanta for about $130 a few years ago.



Nice find. I am always on the hunt for clothing by that brand but have never found it.


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> Yeah I've noticed the prices for items are similar to the lowest price an item gets too before becoming a penny but Last Chance has a lot more variety.
> 
> I went again today and saw some Rockstuds for $150 and Louboutin boots for $150 but both were white and heavily stained. It's very hard to find shoes in good condition.
> 
> Also, if anyone plans on going to the IL location watch out for the shoe manager, she is beyond rude. She yelled at me today in front of a crowd of customers and threatened to get me kicked out of the store because she said she's seen me everyday buying all the designer items and that it's not fair to other customers. I only ended up buying the McQueen and lingerie pieces in all my visits so I tried to tell her she was mistaken but she told me I had 15 min then I had to leave. It was crazy! I called corporate cause the store manager wasn't in and I'm waiting for a callback tomorrow.


Wow that is crazy. I hope the store manager does get in touch with you about this


----------



## remy12

hellokimmiee said:


> Yeah I've noticed the prices for items are similar to the lowest price an item gets too before becoming a penny but Last Chance has a lot more variety.
> 
> I went again today and saw some Rockstuds for $150 and Louboutin boots for $150 but both were white and heavily stained. It's very hard to find shoes in good condition.
> 
> Also, if anyone plans on going to the IL location watch out for the shoe manager, she is beyond rude. She yelled at me today in front of a crowd of customers and threatened to get me kicked out of the store because she said she's seen me everyday buying all the designer items and that it's not fair to other customers. I only ended up buying the McQueen and lingerie pieces in all my visits so I tried to tell her she was mistaken but she told me I had 15 min then I had to leave. It was crazy! I called corporate cause the store manager wasn't in and I'm waiting for a callback tomorrow.


That's awful. How incredibly rude. I'm sorry that happen to you. Tomorrow you can call the store and ask for the number to the divisional manager and the general manger. Calling both in addition to corporate will call attention to the problems at this store.


----------



## newport5236

Ou_louise said:


> View attachment 3503400
> View attachment 3503401
> 
> Got super lucky with this since I found it in Men's wallets!



Wow that's a great price! I got a similar wallet as a gift and love it [emoji1303]


----------



## Michelle1x

Here is the DeManta I got a few years ago for anyone interested.... it was during the CTR price adjustment glory days so this was about $130....


----------



## peacelovesequin

ISO: MCM bags. If found, please PM ME! [emoji3][emoji106][emoji92]


----------



## ballerinakgurl

peacelovesequin said:


> ISO: MCM bags. If found, please PM ME! [emoji3][emoji106][emoji92]


Not sure what your budget is, but Saks off 5th website had a lot of options....


----------



## bagnutt

For anyone shopping the next CTR, I heard from a Saks Off 5th SA that their next additional percentage off sale will start on Nov 11 for the Veteran's Day holiday.  They were marking down shoes when I was in store today - I am posting the designer items that I spotted in the NM Last Call / SO5 thread.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted at NR Honolulu Waikiki location
Longchamp 
Long strap included


----------



## BlackGrayRed

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted at NR Honolulu Waikiki location
> Longchamp
> Long strap included
> View attachment 3504244
> 
> View attachment 3504245



Nice find!  [emoji3]
Wish it were in a different color, like black or red.


----------



## krisvoys

bagnutt said:


> For anyone shopping the next CTR, I heard from a Saks Off 5th SA that their next additional percentage off sale will start on Nov 11 for the Veteran's Day holiday.  They were marking down shoes when I was in store today - I am posting the designer items that I spotted in the NM Last Call / SO5 thread.



Can you post that link, I can't seem to find it! Thanks!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

krisvoys said:


> Can you post that link, I can't seem to find it! Thanks!


http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...-fifth-bargains.620517/page-113#post-30751765


----------



## honey_babee

Michelle1x said:


> Its TOTALLY insane- I don't get the reseller thing, really.  By the time you pay the tax to buy the item, and pay to list it, these professional resellers are lucky to make $100.  I know, a lot of them get good stuff from rack, but rack doesn't give this stuff away.  I think its more of a game for these resellers.


Seriously right? For the amount of effort that they put in. I guess if they get insider help and buy like 10 pairs and each pair net them out $100.. then thats a easy $1000.


----------



## Yogathlete

honey_babee said:


> Seriously right? For the amount of effort that they put in. I guess if they get insider help and buy like 10 pairs and each pair net them out $100.. then thats a easy $1000.



But seriously! The amount of effort it takes to even sell my unwanted items is a PAIN. And that's just me trying to get rid of my items and emptying out my closet. Thinking about the amount of trips that these people go through, time to post things, transacting... Doesn't seem worth it honestly. But I guess if that's their 'full time' gig, then they find a way to deal with it. So strange


----------



## Ou_louise

Valentino sunglasses on HauteLook! (Not Mario Valentino btw haha) saw plenty of rock stud sunglasses for $69.97! Just giving you ladies (and gents) a heads up!


----------



## Ou_louise

newport5236 said:


> Wow that's a great price! I got a similar wallet as a gift and love it [emoji1303]


Thank so much! It's so simple, I love it. I usually have those rectangular wallets so it limits the bag size. With this I can pop it in anywhere haha


----------



## Michelle1x

Yogathlete said:


> But seriously! The amount of effort it takes to even sell my unwanted items is a PAIN. And that's just me trying to get rid of my items and emptying out my closet. Thinking about the amount of trips that these people go through, time to post things, transacting... Doesn't seem worth it honestly. But I guess if that's their 'full time' gig, then they find a way to deal with it. So strange



EXACTLY!  I think a lot of people here haven't tried to sell anything on ebay, at least not lately.  I buy stuff to send to my family overseas and for what they don't want, I try to sell, but I don't try to make money- just recoup my costs.   
The problem is, you pay your state tax on whatever you buy from Rack, and then the fees of whatever platform you sell on - for ebay this is 13%.  This means if you buy a pair of Loubs for $250 in a 10% tax state, you would need to sell them for $425 to make $100 on the transaction.  Just to break even you would need to sell for $310.
The resellers are using IG and Paypal F&F to save the 13% fees that ebay charges.  Some of them appear to be doing ok but I doubt they ever load up their "business" in financial software like Quicken, then they'd see they are actually losing money.
I think these people are actually the designer version of those "Hoarders" you see on reality TV.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Has anyone had anything ship out from Nordstromrack.com? I made an order in 10/17 and it still hasn't shipped. I called twice already and they keep telling me it will ship in a few days. I'm going on a trip on Tuesday and I ordered a duffle bag to take with me. I'm worried it's not going to make it in time!


----------



## IStuckACello

I started to just unload items off to the RealReal bc I can't deal with reselling my old stuff [emoji30]they take a lot but dealing directly w people on eBay is such a hassle. I can't imagine reselling stuff from the Rack at this point with the price hikes.


----------



## Michelle1x

IStuckACello said:


> I started to just unload items off to the RealReal bc I can't deal with reselling my old stuff [emoji30]they take a lot but dealing directly w people on eBay is such a hassle. I can't imagine reselling stuff from the Rack at this point with the price hikes.



When I looked at that McQueen bag I bought, I realized that most of the great deals I got at Rack were during CTR, and they were almost always PA'd.
Rack doesn't get much new stuff going into a CTR, it really is leffover that is there.  Without PAs it is almost impossible to get a desirable designer item at additional 25%.  I think rack resellers are going to start fading away.


----------



## valval92

Michelle1x said:


> When I looked at that McQueen bag I bought, I realized that most of the great deals I got at Rack were during CTR, and they were almost always PA'd.
> Rack doesn't get much new stuff going into a CTR, it really is leffover that is there.  Without PAs it is almost impossible to get a desirable designer item at additional 25%.  I think rack resellers are going to start fading away.



What's PA [emoji4]?


----------



## meowmix318

valval92 said:


> What's PA [emoji4]?


Price adjustments


----------



## BlackGrayRed

yakusoku.af said:


> Has anyone had anything ship out from Nordstromrack.com? I made an order in 10/17 and it still hasn't shipped. I called twice already and they keep telling me it will ship in a few days. I'm going on a trip on Tuesday and I ordered a duffle bag to take with me. I'm worried it's not going to make it in time!



Hi!

I did. I placed the order September 27. It took days to receive a confirmation e-mail about shipping. I think i finally received one on day four (when I was ordering, all my items showed that they would ship within 1-3 days...guess not). The estimated delivery date was October 10. Thankfully, that changed to October 7, which was, in fact, when  I received my package. 

And my items came from Canada. I'm in the US. 

Hang in there. 
You may want to call them to inquire.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

BlackGrayRed said:


> Hi!
> 
> I did. I placed the order September 27. It took days to receive a confirmation e-mail about shipping. I think i finally received one on day four (when I was ordering, all my items showed that they would ship within 1-3 days...guess not). The estimated delivery date was October 10. Thankfully, that changed to October 7, which was, in fact, when  I received my package.
> 
> And my items came from Canada. I'm in the US.
> 
> Hang in there.
> You may want to call them to inquire.



Aside from the misplaced and unintentional emoji (hahaha)...

I also placed my order during a promotional period. I think it was a CTR one. I figured that's why my order was delayed. But it seems as though it's just taking them a while, period.


----------



## yakusoku.af

BlackGrayRed said:


> Hi!
> 
> I did. I placed the order September 27. It took days to receive a confirmation e-mail about shipping. I think i finally received one on day four (when I was ordering, all my items showed that they would ship within 1-3 days...guess not). The estimated delivery date was October 10. Thankfully, that changed to October 7, which was, in fact, when  I received my package.
> 
> And my items came from Canada. I'm in the US.
> 
> Hang in there.
> You may want to call them to inquire.



I called again. Same excuses about the fulfillment center expansion and system upgrades. They don't have any expedited shipping options. Still can't tell me when it's going to ship. She did say that my package is ready to ship but they are trying to figure out what shipping carrier to use? Didn't make sense. I noticed they posted an apology on the Hautelook Facebook and there were a bunch of angry comments about not receiving any orders. 
I'm on day 10 of the newly updated 7-10 days to ship. I feel like they keep upping the days every time they miss the window. Tomorrow it will probably say 10-15 days. 
Now I get to spend the weekend looking for a new duffel bag for my trip locally since it's too late to order one from a different company and have it shipped. 
They should have stated the extended delivery times from the start not after the fact.  Then I wouldn't have ordered and found other options.


----------



## yakusoku.af

BlackGrayRed said:


> Aside from the misplaced and unintentional emoji (hahaha)...
> 
> I also placed my order during a promotional period. I think it was a CTR one. I figured that's why my order was delayed. But it seems as though it's just taking them a while, period.



I received most of my CTR order in their normal shipping times. But it took them 3 weeks to cancel an item that wasn't in stock. 
Apparently they are expanding their fulfillment center and doing system upgrades so orders are delayed more than usual.  They should have planned for the delay instead waiting to see what would happen


----------



## nicole0612

meowmix318 said:


> Price adjustments



And what is CTR? [emoji4]


----------



## -flawless-

nicole0612 said:


> And what is CTR? [emoji4]



I know this is not directed towards me but I thought I'd chime in. Hope you don't mind!

CTR = Clear the Rack
That's when Nordstrom has extra 25% off red-tagged items.


----------



## nicole0612

-flawless- said:


> I know this is not directed towards me but I thought I'd chime in. Hope you don't mind!
> 
> CTR = Clear the Rack
> That's when Nordstrom has extra 25% off red-tagged items.



Thank you! It was directed at anyone who knows so thanks!
So is CTR a special that the Rack runs sometimes?
Also, are red tags items that have been at the rack for a certain amount of time? How do they become red tags in the first place?
Again, anyone who knows is welcome to answer [emoji4]


----------



## potomacng

-flawless- said:


> I know this is not directed towards me but I thought I'd chime in. Hope you don't mind!
> 
> CTR = Clear the Rack
> That's when Nordstrom has extra 25% off red-tagged items.



Hi,
Do you know when is the next CTR?
Thanks.


----------



## AirJewels

yakusoku.af said:


> Has anyone had anything ship out from Nordstromrack.com? I made an order in 10/17 and it still hasn't shipped. I called twice already and they keep telling me it will ship in a few days. I'm going on a trip on Tuesday and I ordered a duffle bag to take with me. I'm worried it's not going to make it in time!



I also placed two orders on 10/17 and they still haven't shipped.  The only communication I have received from them is a vague email apologizing for the delay.  A phone call to them was useless.  The rep had no revelatory information and said she also had an order she was waiting for and was frustrated as well.  It's annoying that they don't seem to be doing anything to remedy the situation.  I would just cancel the order but I ordered several things - some of them I am over and some of them I still kinda want.


----------



## honey_babee

Yogathlete said:


> But seriously! The amount of effort it takes to even sell my unwanted items is a PAIN. And that's just me trying to get rid of my items and emptying out my closet. Thinking about the amount of trips that these people go through, time to post things, transacting... Doesn't seem worth it honestly. But I guess if that's their 'full time' gig, then they find a way to deal with it. So strange


I guess it would be a pretty fun job, just shop all day lol. I would love that. Although the selling part might annoy me a lot. haha


----------



## carolly88

Spotted - Phillip Lim bucket bag in brown W&R $329. PM for location 

https://www.31philliplim.com/shop/s...7DCQhYrah9KRktGLbPOnMsKQDkBUu4VGdKBoCt6nw_wcB


----------



## ChicagoShopper

I went by the new Last Call at Yorktown mall this morning. I arrived around 10:30 am, so no long lines or anything. In fact, it really wasn't too crowded. I didn't know what to expect-the first thing I saw were tons of bins. 

The purses were not exciting - Kate Spade, Ted Baker, a few torn Furla bags, not exciting. 

Bins of scarves, bins of bras.....cheap "penny" costume jewelry. It really felt like I was at the Salvation Army.

I moved over to the shoes. I suppose all of the good ones were gone. I tried on some uncomfortable Jimmy Choo ankle boots $179 and some ugly Prada sandals $99. No thanks.

I found quite a few pairs of AGL flats- I bought 1 pair for $44. There was another cute AGL wedge; but that was the problem, only 1 shoe. I loved a two tone AGL pumps; however, there was a tear on the heel, so I passed. I found a pair of Frye ballet flats $30, a pair of Cole Haan ballet Air Nike flats $24.97 and some Delman fur espadrilles for $20.97. I think i did pretty well. There were a lot of Uggs that seemed to be popular. I don't know if I could stand going that often. However it could be worthwhile.

Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jessamine3

Nabbed a green Tory Burch Erica hobo on Monday for $132.50 (originally $298.97 with an MSRP of $550)! I saw and fell in love with this bag at NR earlier this year (but couldn't justify dropping $300 for it at the time), so just imagine my surprise when I spotted it chilling with some Kate Spade bags many months later—and with a clearance sticker to boot!! It was labeled $192.50 and rang up at $132.50, which was a nice surprise in and of itself.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

spotted. Let me know if anyone is interested


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Gucci jewelry


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Lanvin scarf $153 and Rockstud wristlet


----------



## joanah

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3506717
> View attachment 3506718
> 
> Lanvin scarf $153 and Rockstud wristlet


How much was the wristlet?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

joanah said:


> How much was the wristlet?



I believe around $259


----------



## olalahia

Sorry, don't know how to post pic here. Personal 10 points day 11/25 - 12/24 for level 2-4.

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/c/personal-ten-points-day


----------



## lvchanelboy

Got this today W&R


----------



## Ajx

$180, size 37 Burberry rain boots
Sorry for the crappy pic


----------



## Ajx

36.5 rag and bone boots


----------



## LuxeDeb

lvchanelboy said:


> Got this today W&R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507537



Yowza! That's a beauty!


----------



## guoyuhan1220

I love my Maxmara coat from NR


----------



## cocodiamonds

I bought both! Ahh but millers for 65.00 not refurbished I feel like winner


----------



## peacelovesequin

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3508541
> View attachment 3508542
> View attachment 3508543
> View attachment 3508544
> 
> 
> I bought both! Ahh but millers for 65.00 not refurbished I feel like winner



Congrats. That color is beautiful!


----------



## itsmree

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3508541
> View attachment 3508542
> View attachment 3508543
> View attachment 3508544
> 
> 
> I bought both! Ahh but millers for 65.00 not refurbished I feel like winner


my gosh, that pink is AHHHHmazing


----------



## sparksfly

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3508541
> View attachment 3508542
> View attachment 3508543
> View attachment 3508544
> 
> 
> I bought both! Ahh but millers for 65.00 not refurbished I feel like winner



That's such a good price for millers! I paid $54 for those but refurbished. They look brand new though.


----------



## jorton

Can I bother anyone to take pics of shinola watches at their rack? It's been a pain calling around to different racks and each call taking 10mins and being on hold multiple times . Desperately need one for a gift. Gold color with any band(not the double wrap tho) and 41mm only if that makes sense! It's a medium size. Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## smalls

yakusoku.af said:


> Has anyone had anything ship out from Nordstromrack.com? I made an order in 10/17 and it still hasn't shipped. I called twice already and they keep telling me it will ship in a few days. I'm going on a trip on Tuesday and I ordered a duffle bag to take with me. I'm worried it's not going to make it in time!



I also placed an order on 10/17 and it hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## yakusoku.af

smalls said:


> I also placed an order on 10/17 and it hasn't shipped yet.



My order supposedly shipped on Friday but the tracking number hasn't updated since then. And the estimated delivery is by end of day Wednesday. But I leave for my trip Wednesday morning. So it's not going to make it. 
Some people were complaining on the Hautelook Facebook that they've been waiting 3 weeks for an order to ship. I think I'm done ordering online until they fix this. And maybe they shouldn't charge customers until they ship an ordered.  My card was charged right away and it took 11 days to ship.


----------



## restricter

jorton said:


> Can I bother anyone to take pics of shinola watches at their rack? It's been a pain calling around to different racks and each call taking 10mins and being on hold multiple times . Desperately need one for a gift. Gold color with any band(not the double wrap tho) and 41mm only if that makes sense! It's a medium size. Thanks to anyone who can help!



Not sure where you're located but Shinola has a couple of outlet stores.  They might do charge sends.  There's one in Florida at Sawgrass Mills, I think.  Google can definitely give you more detail.


----------



## Fikaccnut

yakusoku.af said:


> My order supposedly shipped on Friday but the tracking number hasn't updated since then. And the estimated delivery is by end of day Wednesday. But I leave for my trip Wednesday morning. So it's not going to make it.
> Some people were complaining on the Hautelook Facebook that they've been waiting 3 weeks for an order to ship. I think I'm done ordering online until they fix this. And maybe they shouldn't charge customers until they ship an ordered.  My card was charged right away and it took 11 days to ship.



You could have them hold the package at the UPS Customer Center if it's not too far from you and pick it up before you leave. They set it aside for pickup instead of putting it on the truck. My customer center opens at 8am and I've been able to get my packages before work on the scheduled day of delivery. You might need to be a UPS My Choice member, can't remember.


----------



## lvchanelboy

I can't seem to find the message from before but I thought someone was interested in the MK Collection straw tote I posted back in September, but if you still are interested PM me I found another.


----------



## cocodiamonds

.  Burlington sorry no topic thread if anyone wants store location pm me .. the sneakers mcm and Valentino 900.00


----------



## llyan

A few finds from the website:
Joie Verna Rabbit Fur Vest: $269.97, down from $898. Only XS left
Joie Andoni Rabbit Fur Vest:  $179.97, down from $798. Multiple sizes left.
Vince Suede Safari Shirt: $223.75, down from $895. Multiple sizes left.


----------



## sparksfly

Would have bought if shipping wasn't expensive.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Fikaccnut said:


> You could have them hold the package at the UPS Customer Center if it's not too far from you and pick it up before you leave. They set it aside for pickup instead of putting it on the truck. My customer center opens at 8am and I've been able to get my packages before work on the scheduled day of delivery. You might need to be a UPS My Choice member, can't remember.



I tried to see if I could do this but it only offered pick up at UPS stores, not the main warehouse. I was going to try and see if I could pick it up today but it hasn't even left California yet. The last scan was on 10/28 in CA, nothing since then.  My last NR order sat at UPS a full day because the scheduled delivery wasn't until the next day. I was hoping it would be like that this time but I guess not. And I need to be at the airport at 9am for our international flight and I just checked and the Customer Center opens at 8:30. At this point, I'm calling it a fail. I already bought a replacement but it was twice as much.


----------



## sparksfly

On the app:


----------



## bagnutt

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3509071
> View attachment 3509072
> View attachment 3509073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Burlington sorry no topic thread if anyone wants store location pm me .. the sneakers mcm and Valentino 900.00


I thought that was Rack for a minute and couldn't believe they had MCM in a glass case!!!


----------



## designer bliss

jorton said:


> Can I bother anyone to take pics of shinola watches at their rack? It's been a pain calling around to different racks and each call taking 10mins and being on hold multiple times . Desperately need one for a gift. Gold color with any band(not the double wrap tho) and 41mm only if that makes sense! It's a medium size. Thanks to anyone who can help!


haute look just had shinola


----------



## kema042290

I was about to buy a lot of crap off NR website, but their website is on some BS. If something is sold out instead of telling me X item is sold out, it gives me a line of code. As someone who has written code, what type of programmers is NR hiring that can't write simple code to tell you which item is sold out? Customer service wasn't helpful and I just didn't buy anything because I shouldn't have to sort thru all the items in my cart to find out what is out of stock. NR is gonna start losing money if they can't hire decent programmers. The code isn't even that hard ... I need a job like tho. It's clear NR is paying their programmers to do nothing.


----------



## mpepe32

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3509071
> View attachment 3509072
> View attachment 3509073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Burlington sorry no topic thread if anyone wants store location pm me .. the sneakers mcm and Valentino 900.00


Love it


----------



## cocodiamonds

Hope nobody gets upset wit this not being nord rack but no other thread I'm sure u ladies will be interested in these goods


----------



## cocodiamonds




----------



## cocodiamonds

the sweater org 500.!!


----------



## jorton

designer bliss said:


> haute look just had shinola



Yes I did see that but the item I needed sold out within minutes


----------



## sparksfly

cocodiamonds said:


> Hope nobody gets upset wit this not being nord rack but no other thread I'm sure u ladies will be interested in these goods



Just an FYI there is a thread for NM Last Call and Saks Off Fifth.


----------



## hb925

Jimmy Choo $229.97 W&R size 37. Pm for location.

View attachment 3509458


Stuart Weitzman $139.30 size 6.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

kema042290 said:


> I was about to buy a lot of crap off NR website, but their website is on some BS. If something is sold out instead of telling me X item is sold out, it gives me a line of code. As someone who has written code, what type of programmers is NR hiring that can't write simple code to tell you which item is sold out? Customer service wasn't helpful and I just didn't buy anything because I shouldn't have to sort thru all the items in my cart to find out what is out of stock. NR is gonna start losing money if they can't hire decent programmers. The code isn't even that hard ... I need a job like tho. It's clear NR is paying their programmers to do nothing.


They outsourced there tech thing to Indian outsource co. Infosys, I know that. Americans can not get those good jobs now.


----------



## Atahack23

I was hoping you all in the Boston and DC areas could keep your eyes out for me. I'd love the Washington Nationals pouch like this and the Red Sox one would be a perfect Christmas gift for my sister! I tried having the associate do a search and send but she said she didn't have options, just this one. Today I called Racks in each city but no one seemed very helpful. 

If anyone is a Blue Jay fan, the Lynwood rack had this, a few purses, and the backpack. 

Thank you!


----------



## smalls

yakusoku.af said:


> My order supposedly shipped on Friday but the tracking number hasn't updated since then. And the estimated delivery is by end of day Wednesday. But I leave for my trip Wednesday morning. So it's not going to make it.
> Some people were complaining on the Hautelook Facebook that they've been waiting 3 weeks for an order to ship. I think I'm done ordering online until they fix this. And maybe they shouldn't charge customers until they ship an ordered.  My card was charged right away and it took 11 days to ship.



The first part of my order from 10/17 finally shipped last night.  I agree about charging the card.  It's annoying that they charged me right away for something that only partially shipped 2 weeks later.


----------



## sajero2

Atahack23 said:


> View attachment 3509549
> 
> 
> I was hoping you all in the Boston and DC areas could keep your eyes out for me. I'd love the Washington Nationals pouch like this and the Red Sox one would be a perfect Christmas gift for my sister! I tried having the associate do a search and send but she said she didn't have options, just this one. Today I called Racks in each city but no one seemed very helpful.
> 
> If anyone is a Blue Jay fan, the Lynwood rack had this, a few purses, and the backpack.
> 
> Thank you!



Do you have a Herbergers in your area (or whatever the Bon-Ton store line is called where you live)? That's where I saw all of these local sports teams ones (I live in MN). They had them online still recently as well. And I saw them on Hautelook last weekend, I thought??


----------



## Leto

Atahack23 said:


> View attachment 3509549
> 
> 
> I was hoping you all in the Boston and DC areas could keep your eyes out for me. I'd love the Washington Nationals pouch like this and the Red Sox one would be a perfect Christmas gift for my sister! I tried having the associate do a search and send but she said she didn't have options, just this one. Today I called Racks in each city but no one seemed very helpful.
> 
> If anyone is a Blue Jay fan, the Lynwood rack had this, a few purses, and the backpack.
> 
> Thank you!



I saw the nationals pouch and even bucket bags at my location. Will dm you!


----------



## Ou_louise

I feel like I've really lucky with Valentino shoes this month.... so I couldnt believe it when I scored these! The tag reads $299 but they rung up for... $140! Surprisingly these were a return. These are going to be my sister's Christmas present haha.


----------



## cocodiamonds

That's amazing !! Nothing better then finding a great price and rings up even better !


----------



## Ou_louise

cocodiamonds said:


> That's amazing !! Nothing better then finding a great price and rings up even better !


Thanks so much! It really is! I was already willing to pay the price so you could only imagine my reaction when it was marked down further!


----------



## Ou_louise

Here is the UPC if anyone is interested (:


----------



## meowmix318

Ou_louise said:


> I feel like I've really lucky with Valentino shoes this month.... so I couldnt believe it when I scored these! The tag reads $299 but they rung up for... $140! Surprisingly these were a return. These are going to be my sister's Christmas present haha.
> View attachment 3510230


Good for you


----------



## Tck1961

cocodiamonds said:


> Hope nobody gets upset wit this not being nord rack but no other thread I'm sure u ladies will be interested in these goods


Where are these items?


----------



## cocodiamonds

Pm me


----------



## Atahack23

sajero2 said:


> Do you have a Herbergers in your area (or whatever the Bon-Ton store line is called where you live)? That's where I saw all of these local sports teams ones (I live in MN). They had them online still recently as well. And I saw them on Hautelook last weekend, I thought??



Thank you so much! I'll have to look that store up! It doesn't look like they're on Hautelook anymore. Sad I missed that!


----------



## highend

Finally got the shipping confirmation for my 10/22 order....hopefully these warehouse delays are a one time issue.


----------



## Luv n bags

Got these for $119!!


----------



## kema042290

sweetgirlblog said:


> They outsourced there tech thing to Indian outsource co. Infosys, I know that. Americans can not get those good jobs now.


Makes sense ... it was such bad code. I don't understand why a popular website would outsource ... it's stupid especially if they don't have a base in that country. A lot of the issues aren't being caught because they aren't looking at the website often enough. If they want to outsource there should be an American team and Indiana team. The American team could do testin and the Indiana team could do the coding.


----------



## twoblues

$255 red-tagged Alexander McQueen clutch. PM for location.


----------



## IStuckACello

Size 38, q little scruffed in back but otherwise good condition. Super comfy, I would say fits a 37.5 best.


----------



## IStuckACello

^^oops, they are Jimmy Choo. Pm me for location.


----------



## jchen815

Manolos 
	

		
			
		

		
	






$190. Sorry forgot to take a pic of the tag. Ontario mills NR


----------



## Mimmy

Hooray! There is an update for the Rack app. They have added a Scan & Shop feature. It says that you can scan something to find it in a different size or color if available, and order it directly using the app! I assume it will tell you the price too.   

Haven't had a chance to try it out yet, but if it works, it should be great! [emoji2]


----------



## twoblues

Thanks. Unless it's a different app, I think it only looks for the items online. Sorry, forgot to quote above.


----------



## natalia0128

Mimmy said:


> Hooray! There is an update for the Rack app. They have added a Scan & Shop feature. It says that you can scan something to find it in a different size or color if available, and order it directly using the app! I assume it will tell you the price too.
> 
> Haven't had a chance to try it out yet, but if it works, it should be great! [emoji2]


Is that new app ? I hope it also works with android phones too


----------



## Mimmy

twoblues said:


> Thanks. Unless it's a different app, I think it only looks for the items online. Sorry, forgot to quote above.



I guess I shouldn't have gotten too excited about it. [emoji53] I am hoping it at least works as a price scanner!


----------



## lvchanelboy

PM for loc
Chloe $699
Ferragamo $629


----------



## littlecutie

lvchanelboy said:


> PM for loc
> Chloe $699
> Ferragamo $629
> View attachment 3511818
> View attachment 3511815



PM you


----------



## mpepe32

lvchanelboy said:


> PM for loc
> Chloe $699
> Ferragamo $629
> View attachment 3511818
> View attachment 3511815


Amazing find!


----------



## Minh2

Mimmy said:


> I guess I shouldn't have gotten too excited about it. [emoji53] I am hoping it at least works as a price scanner!


I tried scanning an item I bought at the racks on the app and it just said cannot find it online. No price or any options to search in stores


----------



## arina_kitty

I got these at Last Chance in Chicago. Both are around $145. The Rockstuds were worn with 2 studs missing. The Manolos were in better shape. FYI this was the second pair I found in a week. I got the first pair also in blue for my friend and now this pair in my size ☺️


----------



## k5ml3k

arina_kitty said:


> I got these at Last Chance in Chicago. Both are around $145. The Rockstuds were worn with 2 studs missing. The Manolos were in better shape. FYI this was the second pair I found in a week. I got the first pair also in blue for my friend and now this pair in my size [emoji5]



Where is the last chance located? Is it in Yorktown mall in Lombard?


----------



## arina_kitty

Here are other items I have found. The Gucci was $99 in amazing not worn condition. Other designer shoes range from $89-$150. A good amount look like worn returns so it does feel like a thrift store.


----------



## arina_kitty

k5ml3k said:


> Where is the last chance located? Is it in Yorktown mall in Lombard?


Yes! It's easier if you go around the outside where the new wing is at, kinda next to H&M. They restock items every day, almost every other hour. So even if you go weekday after work you can find newly stocked items. My friend got her rockstuds this past Sunday evening. I found my during the 7th Cubs game because my husband was superstitious and everytime I went and buy something they win haha So I was forced to go there! Go Cubs!!!


----------



## nicole0612

arina_kitty said:


> I got these at Last Chance in Chicago. Both are around $145. The Rockstuds were worn with 2 studs missing. The Manolos were in better shape. FYI this was the second pair I found in a week. I got the first pair also in blue for my friend and now this pair in my size [emoji5]



Wow, great finds! I would love to find those blue Manolos.


----------



## nicole0612

arina_kitty said:


> Yes! It's easier if you go around the outside where the new wing is at, kinda next to H&M. They restock items every day, almost every other hour. So even if you go weekday after work you can find newly stocked items. My friend got her rockstuds this past Sunday evening. I found my during the 7th Cubs game because my husband was superstitious and everytime I went and buy something they win haha So I was forced to go there! Go Cubs!!!



This is hilarious!


----------



## Mimmy

arina_kitty said:


> I got these at Last Chance in Chicago. Both are around $145. The Rockstuds were worn with 2 studs missing. The Manolos were in better shape. FYI this was the second pair I found in a week. I got the first pair also in blue for my friend and now this pair in my size [emoji5]



Great finds, arina_kitty!


----------



## bagnutt

arina_kitty said:


> Here are other items I have found. The Gucci was $99 in amazing not worn condition. Other designer shoes range from $89-$150. A good amount look like worn returns so it does feel like a thrift store.



LOL! I have an Off5th near me that is totally like thrifting. The store is half empty and only carries the Hudson Bay companies rejects. It will be closing any day now. Never a designer item in sight, like EVER.


----------



## bagnutt

lvchanelboy said:


> PM for loc
> Chloe $699
> Ferragamo $629
> View attachment 3511818
> View attachment 3511815



Are you shopping in the Rack stock room now?? What is your secret?!  [emoji1]


----------



## bagnutt

arina_kitty said:


> Yes! It's easier if you go around the outside where the new wing is at, kinda next to H&M. They restock items every day, almost every other hour. So even if you go weekday after work you can find newly stocked items. My friend got her rockstuds this past Sunday evening. I found my during the 7th Cubs game because my husband was superstitious and everytime I went and buy something they win haha So I was forced to go there! Go Cubs!!!



Can shoppers take pics inside Last Chance?


----------



## nicole0612

bagnutt said:


> Are you shopping in the Rack stock room now?? What is your secret?!  [emoji1]



Haha I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Someone asked about Shinola watches, saw some at my store. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






PM for prices and UPC!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. Gucci glasses. $40. PM for location.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. Dolce and Gabbana dress. Size: 46. $305 (RT)


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

lvchanelboy said:


> PM for loc
> Chloe $699
> Ferragamo $629
> Did someone already purchase the Chloe?


----------



## lvchanelboy

bagnutt said:


> Are you shopping in the Rack stock room now?? What is your secret?!  [emoji1]


I was on vacation and a nice rack employee took my cell # and has been sending me pics of the bags she gets in like how lucky was that!


----------



## lvchanelboy

lvchanelboy said:


> PM for loc
> Chloe $699
> Ferragamo $629
> View attachment 3511818
> View attachment 3511815


Just replied to people about the bags, sorry about how late it was getting back. No more PM's for the Chloe please


----------



## nicole0612

lvchanelboy said:


> I was on vacation and a nice rack employee took my cell # and has been sending me pics of the bags she gets in like how lucky was that!



Wow, that's so nice!


----------



## bagnutt

Shinola slg's 
$36.25


----------



## bagnutt

Ferragamo
$86.25 / 11
PM for location


----------



## bagnutt

Prada slides
$78 / 37
PM for location


----------



## -flawless-

arina_kitty said:


> I got these at Last Chance in Chicago. Both are around $145. The Rockstuds were worn with 2 studs missing. The Manolos were in better shape. FYI this was the second pair I found in a week. I got the first pair also in blue for my friend and now this pair in my size [emoji5]





arina_kitty said:


> Here are other items I have found. The Gucci was $99 in amazing not worn condition. Other designer shoes range from $89-$150. A good amount look like worn returns so it does feel like a thrift store.





arina_kitty said:


> Yes! It's easier if you go around the outside where the new wing is at, kinda next to H&M. They restock items every day, almost every other hour. So even if you go weekday after work you can find newly stocked items. My friend got her rockstuds this past Sunday evening. I found my during the 7th Cubs game because my husband was superstitious and everytime I went and buy something they win haha So I was forced to go there! Go Cubs!!!



Awesome finds! And omg, that's so funny! You have the best husband.


----------



## Luv n bags

*


----------



## Cthai

bagnutt said:


> Ferragamo
> $86.25 / 11
> PM for location
> 
> View attachment 3512494
> 
> View attachment 3512495



wish it was my size!


----------



## bagnutt

Mimmy said:


> I guess I shouldn't have gotten too excited about it. [emoji53] I am hoping it at least works as a price scanner!



I updated the app when I was in store last night and tried the scanning feature - it does only look for the item online and doesn't list the price if the item isn't available on Nordstromrack.com


----------



## peacelovesequin

Cthai said:


> wish it was my size!



If it's not assorted (and bagnutt still has the UPC), try a search and send!


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> I updated the app when I was in store last night and tried the scanning feature - it does only look for the item online and doesn't list the price if the item isn't available on Nordstromrack.com




What is the point of that? Most of the in-store inventory isn't online (W&R, assorted items).  [emoji58]


----------



## Mimmy

bagnutt said:


> I updated the app when I was in store last night and tried the scanning feature - it does only look for the item online and doesn't list the price if the item isn't available on Nordstromrack.com



Thanks for the info, bagnutt. Kind of useless overall; what a disappointment. [emoji853]


----------



## pinky7129

You can scan on the Nordstrom rack app!!!


----------



## Chrissy131




----------



## jorton

peacelovesequin said:


> Someone asked about Shinola watches, saw some at my store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512220
> View attachment 3512221
> 
> 
> 
> PM for prices and UPC!



I did!
Those are not the colors I am looking for but thank you for posting!!


----------



## jorton

Does anyone know if last chance sells watches? 
I'm curious because I know Nordstrom damages out faulty or worn watches... and I always wondered what happened to them....

Would love to stop at last chance! Maybe next time I drive out to Chicago...


----------



## pinkfeet

I wish they would at least clean the toe jam out of the shoes. lol ugh. 

I went there last week and found nada. I guess I am super picky..there comes a point where no matter how cheap it is... I just can't with some of the stuff there like the shoes and bras. 

It was early in the am when I went there was several people with several cars filled with shoes -- I assume resellers and they just ruin it when they grab everything -- sit and call everyone they need to call to give the low down not the score. I really think they need to limit items here. Same people grab everything. 

I did see the regional walk out of there with a huge bag of designer bags but of course when I looked through the bins - there was just junk there. You really need an inside source to get the goods so I doubt i will be back unless I am in the area and need to kill time. I feel like I wasted 2 hours sifting through junk at a garage sale. 

They did have 35 % off dresses that day though, but slim pickings.


----------



## peacelovesequin

jorton said:


> I did!
> Those are not the colors I am looking for but thank you for posting!!



No problem! What colors are you looking for?


----------



## kema042290

This thread just sends notifications when it wants to cos I haven't gotten one in a week.


----------



## AnnaFreud

NR online received tons of MbMJ petal to the metal pieces. I was so sad I missed out on it when it first came out so I picked up the cross body in black. ~$240


----------



## sunnysideup8283

AnnaFreud said:


> NR online received tons of MbMJ petal to the metal pieces. I was so sad I missed out on it when it first came out so I picked up the cross body in black. ~$240



I wonder if these were made for outlets?  I was at saks off 5th about 2 or 3 weeks and noticed they had a whole wall of pttm bags. I thought about buying 1 but I didn't love the leather. In the past they'd show up here and there but never such a large volume especially when you consider how popular the pttm is/was.


----------



## Mimmy

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I wonder if these were made for outlets?  I was at saks off 5th about 2 or 3 weeks and noticed they had a whole wall of pttm bags. I thought about buying 1 but I didn't love the leather. In the past they'd show up here and there but never such a large volume especially when you consider how popular the pttm is/was.



I think they are made for outlets, sunnysideup. I bought a PTTM key case at my Rack a few weeks ago. There was only one. The price tag has the original price as "compare to" $98. Then all the bags, wallets and key cases showed up online. They are really cute though!


----------



## kema042290

Mimmy said:


> I think they are made for outlets, sunnysideup. I bought a PTTM key case at my Rack a few weeks ago. There was only one. The price tag has the original price as "compare to" $98. Then all the bags, wallets and key cases showed up online. They are really cute though!



They are ... Marc Jacobs just had a sample sale in NYC and he discontinuing his MBMJ line apparently.


----------



## AnnaFreud

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I wonder if these were made for outlets?  I was at saks off 5th about 2 or 3 weeks and noticed they had a whole wall of pttm bags. I thought about buying 1 but I didn't love the leather. In the past they'd show up here and there but never such a large volume especially when you consider how popular the pttm is/was.





Mimmy said:


> I think they are made for outlets, sunnysideup. I bought a PTTM key case at my Rack a few weeks ago. There was only one. The price tag has the original price as "compare to" $98. Then all the bags, wallets and key cases showed up online. They are really cute though!





kema042290 said:


> They are ... Marc Jacobs just had a sample sale in NYC and he discontinuing his MBMJ line apparently.



Prior to finding them on NR.com, I found the small cross body in the store. The leather and hardware seem fine, on par with MbMJ pieces I had in my collection that were purchased from full line store. I have since returned that one since I actually really wanted the larger cross body. Hope the leather is okay as well. I really love the little gold birdie!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted YSL Tributes w&r size 38.5. $249 PM for loc


----------



## lvchanelboy

Acne studios $114 size 40


----------



## lvchanelboy

Proenza size 4 $449 from $1750


----------



## sunnysideup8283

kema042290 said:


> They are ... Marc Jacobs just had a sample sale in NYC and he discontinuing his MBMJ line apparently.



I remember hearing he was folding the diffusion line and I'd forgotten. Makes sense why I'm seeing so much mbmj at the outlets.


----------



## bagnutt

lvchanelboy said:


> Spotted YSL Tributes w&r size 38.5. $249 PM for loc
> View attachment 3515546



Red tag / eligible for CTR??


----------



## Tiffyhalim

There anyone know when is the next ctr? [emoji3]


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

lvchanelboy said:


> Spotted YSL Tributes w&r size 38.5. $249 PM for loc
> View attachment 3515546


Old you


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

lvchanelboy said:


> Spotted YSL Tributes w&r size 38.5. $249 PM for loc
> View attachment 3515546


Pm'd you


----------



## bagnutt

Shoppingwitmimi said:


> Old you



Haha!! [emoji1][emoji16][emoji13]


----------



## bagnutt

I did some CTR scouting today - all available when I left the store, PM for location. 

RT = red tag / WT = white tag


----------



## bagnutt

Prada dorsay / gunmetal gray 
$199 RT / 40.5


----------



## bagnutt

These Chloe sandals have been in the store since early August

$129 RT / 36


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

bagnutt said:


> These Chloe sandals have been in the store since early August
> 
> $129 RT /
> I actually wanted these just because I'm Jamaican and I think the style is called Jamaica [emoji23]. Too bad not my size


----------



## bagnutt

Bal wrap bracelet
$75 WT


----------



## bagnutt

Jimmy Choo bubble wrap clutch/shoulder bag
$329 RT


----------



## bagnutt

Fendi
$105 RT / 40


----------



## bagnutt

PS Courier backpack
$609 RT


----------



## bagnutt

Bal flap bag got marked down
$817 RT


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> Jimmy Choo bubble wrap clutch/shoulder bag
> $329 RT
> 
> View attachment 3515999



I'm really intrigued by this lol


----------



## bagnutt

Jimmy Choo
$399 WT / 40


----------



## bagnutt

IStuckACello said:


> I'm really intrigued by this lol



Very cute in person!!


----------



## bagnutt

Prada 
$123 RT / 39


----------



## bagnutt

MbMJ Rue Cat flats
$140 WT / 38


----------



## cocodiamonds

Anyone else confused ? I told manager and they rolled there  eyes ..


----------



## bagnutt

cocodiamonds said:


> Anyone else confused ? I told manager and they rolled there  eyes ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516023
> View attachment 3516024



What's really crazy is it looks like a second markdown tag!
Tag switch/return perhaps...


----------



## bagnutt

Prada
$222 / 35.5


----------



## bagnutt

Gucci
$499 WT / 36, 36.5, 37.5, 40


----------



## bagnutt

Kate Spade taxi pumps
$209 RT / 36.5


----------



## bagnutt

Prada 
$147 RT / 41.5


----------



## bagnutt

cheap TB Miller
$74 RT / 10.5


----------



## bagnutt

Jimmy Choo
$249 WT / 39


----------



## LuxeDeb

bagnutt said:


> Jimmy Choo bubble wrap clutch/shoulder bag
> $329 RT
> 
> View attachment 3515999



I pmed you!


----------



## bagnutt

D&G mini Miss Sicily lizard embossed bag / refinished
$719 WT


----------



## bagnutt

Jimmy Choo Alex glitter pump
$119 RT / 40


----------



## bagnutt

Frye 
$160 RT / 7.5


----------



## bagnutt

Loeffler Randall
$67 RT / 7


----------



## bagnutt

TB zoey wedge
$109 RT / 9


----------



## bagnutt

AGL
$109 RT / 36


----------



## Michelle1x

bagnutt said:


> Bal flap bag got marked down
> $817 RT
> 
> View attachment 3516003



Thats one of the Alexander Wang Bal designs - I have seen those bags all around and I wondered how low they would have to go for someone to be interested.  Actually an interesting/sharp design but the problem is they don't fit in with the Bal image at all.
One problem with that bag is the chain strap.  Very uncomfortable imho and doesn't stay on.


----------



## hedonista

Wow, this thread is amazing. I had no idea NR carried these brands. Are all the luxury items in one area of the store, or do you have to hunt around everywhere for them? Is there a special day to stop by for markdowns? What's the difference between red and white tags? And what is CTR?

Sorry for all the questions, I'm new and learning!


----------



## amstevens714

AnnaFreud said:


> Prior to finding them on NR.com, I found the small cross body in the store. The leather and hardware seem fine, on par with MbMJ pieces I had in my collection that were purchased from full line store. I have since returned that one since I actually really wanted the larger cross body. Hope the leather is okay as well. I really love the little gold birdie!



I have pttm in rust and love it. It is the larger one and has great leather!


----------



## hb925

Tiffyhalim said:


> There anyone know when is the next ctr? [emoji3]


Today


----------



## bagnutt

No more PMs about the Bal bracelet or D&G bag please [emoji6]
Happy CTR everybody!


----------



## bagnutt

hedonista said:


> Wow, this thread is amazing. I had no idea NR carried these brands. Are all the luxury items in one area of the store, or do you have to hunt around everywhere for them? Is there a special day to stop by for markdowns? What's the difference between red and white tags? And what is CTR?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I'm new and learning!


CTR = Clear The Rack (extra 25% off red and blue "clearance" tags), it starts today and ends Sunday, you should stop by your local Rack to see what they have!  Please post your finds if you end up shopping 

Everyday, regular Nordstrom Rack prices are indicated with a _white tag_. These are not eligible for any further discounts.


----------



## Ajx

Lanvin dress $400 RT


----------



## hedonista

bagnutt said:


> CTR = Clear The Rack (extra 25% off red and blue "clearance" tags), it starts today and ends Sunday, you should stop by your local Rack to see what they have!  Please post your finds if you end up shopping
> 
> Everyday, regular Nordstrom Rack prices are indicated with a _white tag_. These are not eligible for any further discounts.



Thanks for the explanation! Is CTR every Wednesday to Sunday then? If not how do I know when it is each month?

I doubt I have time to go shopping this week, but if I do, I'll definitely post. This is such a fun and enabling thread, not good for my wallet, lol. I'm already a shopaholic.


----------



## babycinnamon

hedonista said:


> Thanks for the explanation! Is CTR every Wednesday to Sunday then? If not how do I know when it is each month?
> 
> I doubt I have time to go shopping this week, but if I do, I'll definitely post. This is such a fun and enabling thread, not good for my wallet, lol. I'm already a shopaholic.



It's not >>e v e r y<< Wednesday to Sunday every single week. There are different events throughout the year. Subscribe to their emails or even just this thread and you'll know when the next one is.

They usually have them when there are holiday/extended weekends though if that helps.


----------



## jessl

Stopped at my rack on my lunch break and had my first reseller encounter... a group of 3 ladies working together rifling through the dresses (which are 40% off btw!) Really irked me so I had to walk away and skip the dresses because I didn't want to listen to them exclaiming over their bargain finds lol.

Only ended up with 1 clearance item, a cozy white faux fur vest from Nordstrom Collection for $27 after discount. However I did walk away with my first Valentino item! Found these espadrilles hiding in the regular racks... not a super deal though so i'm on the fence about keeping them, I need to try them on at home first.


----------



## bagnutt

YOU GUYS!!!!

additional 40% off clearance dresses at my Rack! Digging in know but I only have 30 more minutes for lunch.... [emoji29]


----------



## babycinnamon

jessl said:


> Stopped at my rack on my lunch break and had my first reseller encounter... a group of 3 ladies working together rifling through the dresses (which are 40% off btw!) Really irked me so I had to walk away and skip the dresses because I didn't want to listen to them exclaiming over their bargain finds lol.
> 
> Only ended up with 1 clearance item, a cozy white faux fur vest from Nordstrom Collection for $27 after discount. However I did walk away with my first Valentino item! Found these espadrilles hiding in the regular racks... not a super deal though so i'm on the fence about keeping them, I need to try them on at home first.
> 
> View attachment 3516523
> View attachment 3516524
> View attachment 3516525



Cute vest! LOoks really soft 

The Valentino espadrilles are cute too. Even though you're on the fence, I'm glad you bought them to think about. That is definitely the way to go! Too many times I've passed on something only to go back and it's gone! [emoji24]


----------



## babycinnamon

bagnutt said:


> YOU GUYS!!!!
> 
> additional 40% off clearance dresses at my Rack! Digging in know but I only have 30 more minutes for lunch.... [emoji29]



Wow!! I wonder if the 40% off clearance dresses is happening at all Racks!? 

Hope you find something!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

jessl said:


> Stopped at my rack on my lunch break and had my first reseller encounter... a group of 3 ladies working together rifling through the dresses (which are 40% off btw!) Really irked me so I had to walk away and skip the dresses because I didn't want to listen to them exclaiming over their bargain finds lol.
> 
> Only ended up with 1 clearance item, a cozy white faux fur vest from Nordstrom Collection for $27 after discount. However I did walk away with my first Valentino item! Found these espadrilles hiding in the regular racks... not a super deal though so i'm on the fence about keeping them, I need to try them on at home first.
> 
> View attachment 3516523
> View attachment 3516524
> View attachment 3516525



I think the Valentino is nice! You should keep it


----------



## hedonista

babycinnamon said:


> It's not >>e v e r y<< Wednesday to Sunday every single week. There are different events throughout the year. Subscribe to their emails or even just this thread and you'll know when the next one is.
> 
> They usually have them when there are holiday/extended weekends though if that helps.



Got it, thank you!


----------



## hedonista

jessl said:


> Stopped at my rack on my lunch break and had my first reseller encounter... a group of 3 ladies working together rifling through the dresses (which are 40% off btw!) Really irked me so I had to walk away and skip the dresses because I didn't want to listen to them exclaiming over their bargain finds lol.
> 
> Only ended up with 1 clearance item, a cozy white faux fur vest from Nordstrom Collection for $27 after discount. However I did walk away with my first Valentino item! Found these espadrilles hiding in the regular racks... not a super deal though so i'm on the fence about keeping them, I need to try them on at home first.
> 
> View attachment 3516523
> View attachment 3516524
> View attachment 3516525



How did you know they were resellers?

I like the Valentinos too! Good job finding them!


----------



## bagnutt

babycinnamon said:


> Wow!! I wonder if the 40% off clearance dresses is happening at all Racks!?
> 
> Hope you find something!!!



Meh slim pickings! Not many designer dresses... lots of cheap, one season summer dresses. Left empty handed.


----------



## jessl

babycinnamon said:


> Cute vest! LOoks really soft
> 
> The Valentino espadrilles are cute too. Even though you're on the fence, I'm glad you bought them to think about. That is definitely the way to go! Too many times I've passed on something only to go back and it's gone! [emoji24]


Haha I know me too! I'm definitely more of the buy now, think later type these days.. good things go way too fast!



hedgwin99 said:


> I think the Valentino is nice! You should keep it


Thanks! Thinking I will keep them 



hedonista said:


> How did you know they were resellers?
> 
> I like the Valentinos too! Good job finding them!


Just a hunch I guess.. they all had carts piled with stuff and I was hearing comments like "OH this is just like that other one you sold!"... I could certainly be wrong but seems unlikely imo


----------



## Yogathlete

Lucky lucky on those Valentinos! Been wanting a pair of their espadrilles but unwilling to pay the full price for them.


jessl said:


> Haha I know me too! I'm definitely more of the buy now, think later type these days.. good things go way too fast!
> 
> 
> Thanks! Thinking I will keep them
> 
> 
> Just a hunch I guess.. they all had carts piled with stuff and I was hearing comments like "OH this is just like that other one you sold!"... I could certainly be wrong but seems unlikely imo


----------



## bakeacookie

The last dress sale I bought a bunch and only two were keepers. Just cuz they're on sale doesn't mean we have to buy them! Haha. 

Sitting this CTR out to be good.


----------



## Mimmy

jessl said:


> Stopped at my rack on my lunch break and had my first reseller encounter... a group of 3 ladies working together rifling through the dresses (which are 40% off btw!) Really irked me so I had to walk away and skip the dresses because I didn't want to listen to them exclaiming over their bargain finds lol.
> 
> Only ended up with 1 clearance item, a cozy white faux fur vest from Nordstrom Collection for $27 after discount. However I did walk away with my first Valentino item! Found these espadrilles hiding in the regular racks... not a super deal though so i'm on the fence about keeping them, I need to try them on at home first.
> 
> View attachment 3516523
> View attachment 3516524
> View attachment 3516525



Oh jessl, I love the Valentino espadrilles! I would be happy to find those in my size. Great find![emoji173]️


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone own balenciaga sunglasses? The website has them for $45 and I'm debating buying them.


----------



## deathcookie

40% off dresses at my NR.  They decided at the last minute this morning to go with 40% instead of 25% for dresses....


----------



## cocodiamonds

No designer today I ran on lunch break but I got his dress org 138 for 17.99 with the extra 40 percent perfect for vacation clothes


----------



## cocodiamonds




----------



## cocodiamonds

Also got this for 27.00 I goggled it there site says 380 which we all kno is joke maybe 100 retail? I fig I'll try it for that price tho


----------



## ThisVNchick

So I NEVER get lucky at NR but for some reason today I was able to grab lots of goodies 

Tory Burch Flats were $57 
Jason Wu Sunnies 0.01
Prada Sunnies $22
Coach Sunnies $7
Dior Sunnies (rang up $59.90) so I paid $48


----------



## ilovejae

ThisVNchick said:


> So I NEVER get lucky at NR but for some reason today I was able to grab lots of goodies
> 
> Tory Burch Flats were $57
> Jason Wu Sunnies 0.01
> Prada Sunnies $22
> Coach Sunnies $7
> Dior Sunnies (rang up $59.90) so I paid $48
> 
> View attachment 3516777
> 
> View attachment 3516778
> View attachment 3516780
> View attachment 3516783
> View attachment 3516784



could u share upc for that dior and prada？ thanks！


----------



## sweetgirlblog

I got only 25% off dress. It was Northgate mall,wa and lynnwood,wa.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi everyone,
Today I scored a Chloe small Faye leather bag for $352 plus tax!!!!currently retails for $1390 plus tax


----------



## hedonista

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone,
> Today I scored a Chloe small Faye leather bag for $352 plus tax!!!!currently retails for $1390 plus tax



Ooh, how exciting....Photos pls!


----------



## letteshop

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone,
> Today I scored a Chloe small Faye leather bag for $352 plus tax!!!!currently retails for $1390 plus tax



OMG...so lucky!!!  I've been wanting a Faye forever...awesome price!!!  Yes, please post pics


----------



## ilovemykiddos

hedonista said:


> Ooh, how exciting....Photos pls!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

I lov


letteshop said:


> OMG...so lucky!!!  I've been wanting a Faye forever...awesome price!!!  Yes, please post pics


i love this bag


----------



## Atahack23

sweetgirlblog said:


> I got only 25% off dress. It was Northgate mall,wa and lynnwood,wa.



Thanks for the heads up! I called Bellevue to check and they are participating in the 40% off red tag dresses. Im going to try and go tomorrow after work. Fingers crossed I find a few deals


----------



## NicoleAngelina

*drool* it's beautiful!! [emoji7]


----------



## Michelle1x

ThisVNchick said:


> So I NEVER get lucky at NR but for some reason today I was able to grab lots of goodies
> 
> Tory Burch Flats were $57
> Jason Wu Sunnies 0.01
> Prada Sunnies $22
> Coach Sunnies $7
> Dior Sunnies (rang up $59.90) so I paid $48
> 
> View attachment 3516777
> 
> View attachment 3516778
> View attachment 3516780
> View attachment 3516783
> View attachment 3516784



Are you sure those are Dior?  There are some clone so real's at rack


----------



## babycinnamon

I
Omg!!! This is amazing! So jealous of your super find!


----------



## bagnutt

sweetgirlblog said:


> I got only 25% off dress. It was Northgate mall,wa and lynnwood,wa.


The Rack I went to had special signs on all the dress racks. I think NR did a similar sale last year and people also commented that not all Racks were participating.


----------



## bagnutt

WOW. Gorgeous bag, fantastic price - congrats!!


----------



## hedonista

Super jealous! Gorgeous color! [emoji7]


----------



## ballerinakgurl

So gorgeous. Love the colour too. What a great find!!


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted this Michele watch
Don't know the style name
$726 RT


----------



## ThisVNchick

Michelle1x said:


> Are you sure those are Dior?  There are some clone so real's at rack


These are the Dior "reflected", they are not the so real. I have a pair in rose gold. They have a similar look to the so real.

ETA: It also says "Dior Reflected" on the inside arm.


----------



## glitterHips

The app is not allowing me to upload photos.

Valentino Size 40 Garavani D'Orsay nude bow pumps 

RT $250

Gorgeous! Not my size


----------



## ThisVNchick

Here is the close up shot of the UPC for the Dior glasses. Again these are the "reflected" similar but NOT the so real. 

The tag says $67.50 but they rang up $59.90 then an additional 25% off for CTR.


----------



## -flawless-

It's absolutely gorgeous! This is a popular colour too!!!


----------



## Yogathlete

glitterHips said:


> The app is not allowing me to upload photos.
> 
> Valentino Size 40 Garavani D'Orsay nude bow pumps
> 
> RT $250
> 
> Gorgeous! Not my size


I think these are the pair I returned haha! (was a gift for my aunt but they didn't work) are you in SoCal!?


----------



## bagnutt

Proenza moto jacket
$219 RT / size 6


----------



## meowmix318

spotted Brian Atwood heels, $99 white tag.


----------



## meowmix318

Dresses were also 40% off at the Pasadena location tonight


----------



## remy12

Gorgeous. I love this bag.


----------



## mharri20

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone,
> Today I scored a Chloe small Faye leather bag for $352 plus tax!!!!currently retails for $1390 plus tax


Best find ever!! I bought the medium size Faye in this color but payed full price  which I hardly ever do, but I love the bag. Congrats on the score!!!


----------



## glitterHips

Yogathlete said:


> I think these are the pair I returned haha! (was a gift for my aunt but they didn't work) are you in SoCal!?



No, east coast


----------



## peacelovesequin

Happy CTR everyone. Loving the finds so far!


----------



## krisvoys

Michele watches are on hautelook


----------



## valval92

Today I scored Longchamp wallet for $7.50 org $390 
Lol I couldn't believe my eyes when I found it , I will upload pic later [emoji16]


----------



## ashlie

valval92 said:


> Today I scored Longchamp wallet for $7.50 org $390
> Lol I couldn't believe my eyes when I found it , I will upload pic later [emoji16]



Omg that's amazing.


----------



## natalia0128

10 points day


----------



## deltalady

For Love & Lemons


----------



## jorton

My rack has extra 40% off clearance dresses. Not sure if anyone already posted, too lazy to check


----------



## LuxeDeb

I did pretty good this CTR! Here is my haul

Not pictured - I did a charge send on the adorable Jimmy Choo Bubblewrap clutch that bagnutt shared! Thanks again!


Valentino $895 Couture Bow Pumps (they're a half size big, but for this price they're getting insoles). $100.69 after CTR







Le Creuset $240 2.5 qt Oval Cocotte in Flame. $54 after CTR







Alexis Bittar $325 Frog Necklace. $36.56 after CTR
Alexis Bittar $325 Crystal Dangle Earrings. $60.94 after CTR







Philosophy Mixed Berry Shower Gel. $6.75 after CTR
Michael Kors Extreme Blue After Shave (for hubby). $6.75 after CTR
Smash box Be Legendary Lip Lacquer (I got this in pink last CTR and it's pretty good). $1.50 after CTR
Urban Decay Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color (I bought some when they first came out and they are awesome!!). $3 ea after CTR





Roberto Cavalli $460 Hassaleh Sunglasses (snakes have crystals on them). $26.17 after CTR
10kt Gold Swirl Earrings. $59.98 after CTR
Alexis Bittar $140 Lucite and Crystal Pendant necklace. $27.72 after CTR


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here is another pic of the Alexis Bittar frog necklace. I love it!


----------



## hedgwin99

LuxeDeb said:


> I did pretty good this CTR! Here is my haul
> 
> Not pictured - I did a charge send on the adorable Jimmy Choo Bubblewrap clutch that bagnutt shared! Thanks again!
> 
> 
> Valentino $895 Couture Bow Pumps (they're a half size big, but for this price they're getting insoles). $100.69 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3517418
> 
> View attachment 3517419
> 
> 
> 
> Le Creuset $240 2.5 qt Oval Cocotte in Flame. $54 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3517423
> 
> View attachment 3517424
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis Bittar $325 Frog Necklace. $36.56 after CTR
> Alexis Bittar $325 Crystal Dangle Earrings. $60.94 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3517425
> 
> View attachment 3517426
> 
> 
> 
> Philosophy Mixed Berry Shower Gel. $6.75 after CTR
> Michael Kors Extreme Blue After Shave (for hubby). $6.75 after CTR
> Smash box Be Legendary Lip Lacquer (I got this in pink last CTR and it's pretty good). $1.50 after CTR
> Urban Decay Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color (I bought some when they first came out and they are awesome!!). $3 ea after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3517434
> 
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli $460 Hassaleh Sunglasses (snakes have crystals on them). $26.17 after CTR
> 10kt Gold Swirl Earrings. $59.98 after CTR
> Alexis Bittar $140 Lucite and Crystal Pendant necklace. $27.72 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3517435



Wow!!!!! Amazing[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

LuxeDeb said:


> I did pretty good this CTR! Here is my haul
> 
> Not pictured - I did a charge send on the adorable Jimmy Choo Bubblewrap clutch that bagnutt shared! Thanks again!
> 
> 
> Valentino $895 Couture Bow Pumps (they're a half size big, but for this price they're getting insoles). $100.69 after CTR



Great finds and the Valentino's are my size so send them over [emoji23]


----------



## bagnutt

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is another pic of the Alexis Bittar frog necklace. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 3517455



I saw this frog bracelet on my scouting trip last Tuesday. Didn't realize it was AB. I thought it was interesting and it was definitely red tagged but there weren't any sales associates around to open the case so I didn't take a pic or check the price. But that necklace is beautiful!


----------



## deltalady

Also saw the Stuart Weizman all black leather highland boots for $250 W&R tag but looked brand new to me. Size 9.5. Sorry no pics. I tried to try them on but they have no zipper so they weren't going over my calves.


----------



## valval92

Here's the Longchamp wallet I scored for $7,50 org $390


----------



## LuxeDeb

Thanks!
You found the matching cuff! I pmed you 



bagnutt said:


> I saw this frog bracelet on my scouting trip last Tuesday. Didn't realize it was AB. I thought it was interesting and it was definitely red tagged but there weren't any sales associates around to open the case so I didn't take a pic or check the price. But that necklace is beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 3517475


----------



## itsmree

valval92 said:


> Here's the Longchamp wallet I scored for $7,50 org $390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517557
> View attachment 3517561


SHUT UP! that is such a great score! congrats


----------



## jorton

That longhcamp wallet is awesome! 

Anyone else having a terrible time at the rack in terms of purses and wallets? I never see refurbs anymore and all the purses now are made for rack or returns from hautelook And lots of anniversary torys and kate spades.

And no clearance wallets at mine! Crazy, was hoping to score something cute and cheap!


----------



## Fashionista365

valval92 said:


> Here's the Longchamp wallet I scored for $7,50 org $390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517557
> View attachment 3517561


Now that's an amazing find


----------



## Michelle1x

ThisVNchick said:


> These are the Dior "reflected", they are not the so real. I have a pair in rose gold. They have a similar look to the so real.
> 
> ETA: It also says "Dior Reflected" on the inside arm.



well thats awesome then because they look close enough to so real- and a great price


----------



## bexiu16

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is another pic of the Alexis Bittar frog necklace. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 3517455


Love everything! Would you mind sharing the Le Creuset $240 2.5 qt Oval Cocotte in Flame? Would love to score this as it seems I am not finding anything good at my good ole lame NR. 

If anyone find SW 5050 or Highlands boots in a sz 36-37,  would you mind let me know? I will forever owe you! I've been searching for a pair for the last 3 years at my NR with no luck  
Thanks in advance!


----------



## gquinn

I spotted a W&R but in almost perfect condition leather gold metallic Burberry tote for $509, white tag, retail $1595. It's embossed plaid leather. Unfortunately I haven't been able to post pics for months now and I couldn't find a pic online. If you're interested PM me.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Red Valentino Leather Pants. Size 38. Price: $259 (RT, originally $1295)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Truth and Pride leather jacket. Size: Small. Price: 104 (RT)


----------



## itsmree

i didn't find much, but i did get some Céline sunglasses (style 41043/S in dark havana). they were orig marked $465 and were red tagged for $49, so i was pleasantly surprised when they rang up just $25 and 25% off that, so final price was $18!


----------



## RackFanatic

Lanvin




	

		
			
		

		
	
Jimmy Choo



Prada

Pm me with your size if interested - if it matches, I'll give you the location.

No resellers need apply[emoji135]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Rebecca Minkoff Fringe Bag. 
Price: 68.75 (RT)


----------



## Chrissy131

View attachment 3517762


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted Bal bags. Pm for loc


----------



## lvchanelboy




----------



## lvchanelboy




----------



## sparksfly

Scored this Burberry jacket for $380. I'm not sure if it's worth it though. Thoughts?


----------



## lvchanelboy

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 3517781
> 
> 
> Scored this Burberry jacket for $380. I'm not sure if it's worth it though. Thoughts?


It's cute & a good price!


----------



## Chrissy131




----------



## bussbuss

Can any one advice me on how alterations work.....i have 100 dollers in alterations to use up before the year ends.....now if i take my stuff in will i need to pay upfront and be reimbursed in notes or will theu just apply the credits

Thanks


----------



## hedonista

valval92 said:


> Here's the Longchamp wallet I scored for $7,50 org $390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517557
> View attachment 3517561



Wowowow! This thread makes me super jealous.


----------



## Fashionista365

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 3517781
> 
> 
> Scored this Burberry jacket for $380. I'm not sure if it's worth it though. Thoughts?


That color is perfect for this season. If the fit is perfect, then I think that is a good enough deal to keep it


----------



## hedonista

LuxeDeb said:


> I did pretty good this CTR! Here is my haul
> 
> Not pictured - I did a charge send on the adorable Jimmy Choo Bubblewrap clutch that bagnutt shared! Thanks again!
> 
> 
> Valentino $895 Couture Bow Pumps (they're a half size big, but for this price they're getting insoles). $100.69 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3517418
> 
> View attachment 3517419
> 
> 
> 
> Le Creuset $240 2.5 qt Oval Cocotte in Flame. $54 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3517423
> 
> View attachment 3517424
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis Bittar $325 Frog Necklace. $36.56 after CTR
> Alexis Bittar $325 Crystal Dangle Earrings. $60.94 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3517425
> 
> View attachment 3517426
> 
> 
> 
> Philosophy Mixed Berry Shower Gel. $6.75 after CTR
> Michael Kors Extreme Blue After Shave (for hubby). $6.75 after CTR
> Smash box Be Legendary Lip Lacquer (I got this in pink last CTR and it's pretty good). $1.50 after CTR
> Urban Decay Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color (I bought some when they first came out and they are awesome!!). $3 ea after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3517434
> 
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli $460 Hassaleh Sunglasses (snakes have crystals on them). $26.17 after CTR
> 10kt Gold Swirl Earrings. $59.98 after CTR
> Alexis Bittar $140 Lucite and Crystal Pendant necklace. $27.72 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3517435



Impressive haul! How does a "charge send" work?


----------



## ashlie

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 3517781
> 
> 
> Scored this Burberry jacket for $380. I'm not sure if it's worth it though. Thoughts?



It's a decent price. I would check the outlets as well. They always have this type of jacket. It's really cute though!!


----------



## bagnutt

Chrissy131 said:


> View attachment 3517801
> View attachment 3517802
> View attachment 3517805
> View attachment 3517806
> View attachment 3517807
> View attachment 3517808



I'm surprised those Prada flats are still priced at $229. Those showed up in my local store back in early August.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Major find of the night! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Herve Leger for less than $200 (with the additional 40% off)


----------



## sparksfly

ashlie said:


> It's a decent price. I would check the outlets as well. They always have this type of jacket. It's really cute though!!



Is the outlet similarly priced?

I've been wanting a quilted one for awhile but I've given up on finding one for a decent price.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

peacelovesequin said:


> Major find of the night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517815
> 
> 
> Herve Leger for less than $200 (with the additional 40% off)


Wow! This is stunning! Perfect for the holidays!!!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

ilovemykiddos said:


> Wow! This is stunning! Perfect for the holidays!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## LuxeDeb

hedonista said:


> Impressive haul! How does a "charge send" work?



You call the location the item is at and they will ship it to you for $7.95. That is why you see members here post pics of some highly sought after items like designer handbags and shoes. And to discourage resellers they have the member private message them for the location.



bexiu16 said:


> Love everything! Would you mind sharing the Le Creuset $240 2.5 qt Oval Cocotte in Flame? Would love to score this as it seems I am not finding anything good at my good ole lame NR.
> 
> If anyone find SW 5050 or Highlands boots in a sz 36-37,  would you mind let me know? I will forever owe you! I've been searching for a pair for the last 3 years at my NR with no luck
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> Major find of the night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517815
> 
> 
> Herve Leger for less than $200 (with the additional 40% off)



Amazing find pls! It's gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## lvchanelboy

I couldn't find a Bloomingdales thread so I thought I'd share it here, I saw this Burberry bag for $375 on sale. PM for loc.


----------



## sparksfly

Scored both these for $21 and $27. The sales associate forgot to give 25% off on the Prada sunglasses so they should have been $21 not $27. 

Ray-Ban:



Prada:


----------



## hedonista

LuxeDeb said:


> You call the location the item is at and they will ship it to you for $7.95. That is why you see members here post pics of some highly sought after items like designer handbags and shoes. And to discourage resellers they have the member private message them for the location.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517876



Ohhhh! That makes so much more sense now. And here I was wishing I lived closer to everyone else, lol. 
Thank you for the explanation!

May I ask if these prices are store-specific? Or can I call the online customer service # and see if they can locate the same item for me in my size from a different store and ship it?


----------



## twoblues

hedonista said:


> Ohhhh! That makes so much more sense now. And here I was wishing I lived closer to everyone else, lol.
> Thank you for the explanation!
> 
> May I ask if these prices are store-specific? Or can I call the online customer service # and see if they can locate the same item for me in my size from a different store and ship it?



The prices should be the same regardless of store. 

I would call a store and tell them you have a UPC number - can the salesperson check to see if there are any left in the country. Ask them to give you the names of which stores have inventory. 

Do not have that store place the order for you (unless they have it at that particular store). Your odds are much higher if you call the store with inventory directly to place the order. If you do a electronic search and send, the inventory doesn't get pulled until the end of the day (and thus could have already been sold).

Hope this helps!


----------



## pinky7129

Tell me I don't need her....


----------



## Minh2

Hey guys I need some advice! I got the Alexander wang Rocco bag in black leather and gray metal hardware at saks for 380 after my gilt city voucher. Is that a good deal? What did rack sell these for or the Rockies for when people found them?? 




twoblues said:


> The prices should be the same regardless of store.
> 
> I would call a store and tell them you have a UPC number - can the salesperson check to see if there are any left in the country. Ask them to give you the names of which stores have inventory.
> 
> Do not have that store place the order for you (unless they have it at that particular store). Your odds are much higher if you call the store with inventory directly to place the order. If you do a electronic search and send, the inventory doesn't get pulled until the end of the day (and thus could have already been sold).
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hey


----------



## bakeacookie

$18.75 Superga & $9 MbMJ phone case


----------



## hedonista

twoblues said:


> The prices should be the same regardless of store.
> 
> I would call a store and tell them you have a UPC number - can the salesperson check to see if there are any left in the country. Ask them to give you the names of which stores have inventory.
> 
> Do not have that store place the order for you (unless they have it at that particular store). Your odds are much higher if you call the store with inventory directly to place the order. If you do a electronic search and send, the inventory doesn't get pulled until the end of the day (and thus could have already been sold).
> 
> Hope this helps!



Yes, this definitely helps!

....one more question though, how do I do an "electronic search and send"? Is there a way to look up the inventory online?

Sorry I have so many questions, but thank you so much! [emoji56]


----------



## twoblues

hedonista said:


> Yes, this definitely helps!
> 
> ....one more question though, how do I do an "electronic search and send"? Is there a way to look up the inventory online?
> 
> Sorry I have so many questions, but thank you so much! [emoji56]



Ask away [emoji3]. Only a store person with a mobile can tell you store inventory. If you call customer service, he/she will only have website info (so they have told me).


----------



## hedonista

twoblues said:


> Ask away [emoji3]. Only a store person with a mobile can tell you store inventory. If you call customer service, he/she will only have website info (so they have told me).



Gotcha, thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

OMG you guys are killing me with your finds. I have not scored anything amazing in a while


----------



## cwxx

still a little pricey imo but a solid basic


----------



## natalia0128

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 3517781
> 
> 
> Scored this Burberry jacket for $380. I'm not sure if it's worth it though. Thoughts?


How much is it? Does the price includes 25% off


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Spotted


----------



## bagnutt

bakeacookie said:


> $18.75 Superga & $9 MbMJ phone case
> 
> View attachment 3517920



You couldn't stay away!! [emoji6]
Great finds. I have been looking for smaller things like phone cases and accessories for Christmas gifts. No luck yet.


----------



## itsmree

pinky7129 said:


> Tell me I don't need her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517915


if you don't, i do. LOL


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

$249 WT


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

AB
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3518248


----------



## bankygirl

pinky7129 said:


> Tell me I don't need her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517915


Sorry Pinky, can't do LOL


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

has anyone heard of this brand? Just found this for $150. It's interesting


----------



## itsmree

my little scores, but the celine's came up big - orig $465, marked $49, rang up $25, final price was $18, same thing with the ahava set, marked $17, but rang up like $12 (so less than $9 final) we need the APP back!!!. 

i love the wire necklaces. sterling for $6!!




close up of tag for celine's


----------



## sparksfly

natalia0128 said:


> How much is it? Does the price includes 25% off



Yes it does. It was $499 but they say retail was $1,400. I was checking sizes and one of the jackets had an anniversary sticker on it. So I think it's from that.


----------



## bakeacookie

bagnutt said:


> You couldn't stay away!! [emoji6]
> Great finds. I have been looking for smaller things like phone cases and accessories for Christmas gifts. No luck yet.



I managed to stay away from dresses at least! Haha. Needed sneakers and a phone case though.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

My finds
Balenciaga marked $99 but rang up $59 before 25% off
Alexander McQueen marked $27.90 
Oliver Peoples marked $34.90


----------



## amstevens714

jessl said:


> Stopped at my rack on my lunch break and had my first reseller encounter... a group of 3 ladies working together rifling through the dresses (which are 40% off btw!) Really irked me so I had to walk away and skip the dresses because I didn't want to listen to them exclaiming over their bargain finds lol.
> 
> Only ended up with 1 clearance item, a cozy white faux fur vest from Nordstrom Collection for $27 after discount. However I did walk away with my first Valentino item! Found these espadrilles hiding in the regular racks... not a super deal though so i'm on the fence about keeping them, I need to try them on at home first.
> 
> View attachment 3516523
> View attachment 3516524
> View attachment 3516525



I say keep them! So cute!


----------



## amstevens714

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3518317
> 
> My finds
> Balenciaga marked $99 but rang up $59 before 25% off
> Alexander McQueen marked $27.90
> Oliver Peoples marked $34.90
> View attachment 3518325
> View attachment 3518362
> 
> View attachment 3518363



All cute but I love the McQueen ones!


----------



## amstevens714

itsmree said:


> my little scores, but the celine's came up big - orig $465, marked $49, rang up $25, final price was $18, same thing with the ahava set, marked $17, but rang up like $12 (so less than $9 final) we need the APP back!!!.
> 
> i love the wire necklaces. sterling for $6!!
> 
> View attachment 3518269
> 
> 
> close up of tag for celine's
> 
> View attachment 3518270



Love the Celine's!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Gucci white tags in their boxes


----------



## vornado

Spot this , pm for location
Chiara 8.5 $90 white tag


Sw 8 $120 white tag


Pedro 37.5 $71.25 red tag



Mmj 40 $160


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Those guccis are cute if I could walk in them! Lol! I'm waiting to see unicorns like rockstuds pop up. One can only dream I guess.


----------



## IStuckACello

I can't go back on my mobile app to look for this post but to the person asking about alterations: you pay now and they'll send you a Nordstrom note of the same amount to use in store/online later. I think takes a month or two. In the past they used to just refund it. 

Good finds, congrats to people that found goodies. I'm a bit afraid to go shopping in fear that the economy will tank again soon but can't resist a great deal if I happen to run into one either  someone please lmk if they see another Jimmy Choo bubble clutch!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi ladies,
If anyone spots an Alexander McQueen skull scarf, please let me know...I will keep an eye out for the items posted here as well. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

IStuckACello said:


> I can't go back on my mobile app to look for this post but to the person asking about alterations: you pay now and they'll send you a Nordstrom note of the same amount to use in store/online later. I think takes a month or two. In the past they used to just refund it.
> 
> Good finds, congrats to people that found goodies. I'm a bit afraid to go shopping in fear that the economy will tank again soon but can't resist a great deal if I happen to run into one either  someone please lmk if they see another Jimmy Choo bubble clutch!


I don't blame you, I've been lucky with just the one bag I got after a long time. I'm not buying anything that is not on my wishlist.


----------



## noshoepolish

I want to thank all of you for posting here.  I knew about Nordstrom Rack from shopping in KOP store but it was so dark and dreary.  I was buying some bras and some pants there as I just lost 71.5 pounds and can't afford to go to the full price store to shop.  So anyway, when I saw you mention CTR and post the date, I marked it on my calendar and went yesterday (new store is much brighter and so much more fun).  I was able to get a pr of KUT jeans and a pr of denim shorts (forget the brand) and a new MK belt.  The belt I got there last month was too big and my pants were falling down yesterday.

Anyway I saw a great Nic + Zoey Boatneck top there but it looked like it had some damage (looked over it with a fine tooth comb) but i really liked it so I will keep watching for it to go on sale.  Last month I got a great Alice + Olivia floral wallet too.

I wish I could fit into regular shoes but I wear a wide and have wide calves so I will live vicariously through all of you on the shoe and boot finds

So thanks for posting about CLR - I signed up for the e-mails.


----------



## bussbuss

IStuckACello said:


> I can't go back on my mobile app to look for this post but to the person asking about alterations: you pay now and they'll send you a Nordstrom note of the same amount to use in store/online later. I think takes a month or two. In the past they used to just refund it.
> 
> Good finds, congrats to people that found goodies. I'm a bit afraid to go shopping in fear that the economy will tank again soon but can't resist a great deal if I happen to run into one either  someone please lmk if they see another Jimmy Choo bubble clutch!


That was my post. Thank u so much


----------



## peacelovesequin

AKRIS TECHNO TRENCH COAT
Regular Price: $1,590.00
Sale price: $318 (RT) 

PM for location/UPC


----------



## bankygirl

itsmree said:


> my little scores, but the celine's came up big - orig $465, marked $49, rang up $25, final price was $18, same thing with the ahava set, marked $17, but rang up like $12 (so less than $9 final) we need the APP back!!!.
> 
> i love the wire necklaces. sterling for $6!!
> 
> View attachment 3518269
> 
> 
> close up of tag for celine's
> 
> View attachment 3518270



And this is exactly why we need price checkers! I went to the store today and asked an employee to price check an item, she told me it was the item on the tag and since it wasn't red tagged it wouldn't have the CTR discount. I insisted and had her scan it, and what do you know? It WAS marked down and WAS part of the CTR discount.

Great finds!


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone have an employee not give you the CTR discount? I bought a pair of ray bans and Prada sunglasses last night. The employee gave me 25% off the ray-bans but not the Prada which was red tagged. The Prada would have been $21 instead of $29.


----------



## pinky7129

sparksfly said:


> Anyone have an employee not give you the CTR discount? I bought a pair of ray bans and Prada sunglasses last night. The employee gave me 25% off the ray-bans but not the Prada which was red tagged. The Prada would have been $21 instead of $29.



Go back and they can adjust!


----------



## LuxeDeb

My Rockstud dreams just came true! So excited! Pictures coming shortly[emoji3]


----------



## peacelovesequin

LuxeDeb said:


> My Rockstud dreams just came true! So excited! Pictures coming shortly[emoji3]



I'm so happy for you LuxeDeb. I can't wait to see them!


----------



## buyingpig

bankygirl said:


> And this is exactly why we need price checkers! I went to the store today and asked an employee to price check an item, she told me it was the item on the tag and since it wasn't red tagged it wouldn't have the CTR discount. I insisted and had her scan it, and what do you know? It WAS marked down and WAS part of the CTR discount.
> 
> Great finds!


Recently most SAs I encountered are refusing to scan for price. I actually have to ask them to scan for another size, and hope they tell me the price in the process. Some of them see red tag on merchandise, they actually tell me no other store has it instead of scanning. Sigh, I'd really like to have the scanner back.


----------



## bagnutt

LuxeDeb said:


> My Rockstud dreams just came true! So excited! Pictures coming shortly[emoji3]



You lucky duck!!! [emoji1]


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are my new Rockstuds! I have been searching for so long I had just about given up. In the box with dust bag! Soo excited $299 - CTR 25%. Rockstud dreams really do come true[emoji4]


----------



## ilovemykiddos

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my new Rockstuds! I have been searching for so long I had just about given up. In the box with dust bag! Soo excited $299 - CTR 25%. Rockstud dreams really do come true[emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518725
> 
> View attachment 3518726
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518727
> 
> View attachment 3518728


Wowwwwww!!!!! Many congratulations! I'm so happy for you. Those are gorgeous beyond belief. I wanted those sooooooo badly. Wear them in good health. Cheers!


----------



## babycinnamon

sparksfly said:


> Anyone have an employee not give you the CTR discount? I bought a pair of ray bans and Prada sunglasses last night. The employee gave me 25% off the ray-bans but not the Prada which was red tagged. The Prada would have been $21 instead of $29.



It was probably just an oversight on their part. They have to manually put the addtl 25% off that's why. When they scan the red tags, the 25% isn't automatically taken off.


----------



## babycinnamon

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my new Rockstuds! I have been searching for so long I had just about given up. In the box with dust bag! Soo excited $299 - CTR 25%. Rockstud dreams really do come true[emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518725
> 
> View attachment 3518726
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518727
> 
> View attachment 3518728



Love!!! Enjoy these RAINBOWS on your feet!!!


----------



## Mimmy

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my new Rockstuds! I have been searching for so long I had just about given up. In the box with dust bag! Soo excited $299 - CTR 25%. Rockstud dreams really do come true[emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518725
> 
> View attachment 3518726
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518727
> 
> View attachment 3518728



Great find, LuxeDeb! They're beautiful![emoji170][emoji172][emoji171]


----------



## lvchanelboy

Jimmy choo python boots good deal white tag, ferragamo boot white tag, Burberry heels red tag


----------



## lvchanelboy




----------



## cmm62

LuxeDeb said:


> I did pretty good this CTR! Here is my haul
> 
> Not pictured - I did a charge send on the adorable Jimmy Choo Bubblewrap clutch that bagnutt shared! Thanks again!
> 
> 
> Valentino $895 Couture Bow Pumps (they're a half size big, but for this price they're getting insoles). $100.69 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3517418
> 
> View attachment 3517419
> 
> 
> 
> Le Creuset $240 2.5 qt Oval Cocotte in Flame. $54 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3517423
> 
> View attachment 3517424
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis Bittar $325 Frog Necklace. $36.56 after CTR
> Alexis Bittar $325 Crystal Dangle Earrings. $60.94 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3517425
> 
> View attachment 3517426
> 
> 
> 
> Philosophy Mixed Berry Shower Gel. $6.75 after CTR
> Michael Kors Extreme Blue After Shave (for hubby). $6.75 after CTR
> Smash box Be Legendary Lip Lacquer (I got this in pink last CTR and it's pretty good). $1.50 after CTR
> Urban Decay Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color (I bought some when they first came out and they are awesome!!). $3 ea after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3517434
> 
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli $460 Hassaleh Sunglasses (snakes have crystals on them). $26.17 after CTR
> 10kt Gold Swirl Earrings. $59.98 after CTR
> Alexis Bittar $140 Lucite and Crystal Pendant necklace. $27.72 after CTR
> 
> View attachment 3517435



I know it's not clothing but that's an insane price on the LC [emoji33]well done!

Congrats on the rockstuds too!!


----------



## hedonista

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my new Rockstuds! I have been searching for so long I had just about given up. In the box with dust bag! Soo excited $299 - CTR 25%. Rockstud dreams really do come true[emoji4]



Congrats! Those are such fun Valentinos! 

One of these days....I will find a pair of those....one of these days....


----------



## hedonista

vornado said:


> Spot this , pm for location
> Chiara 8.5 $90 white tag
> View attachment 3518467
> 
> Sw 8 $120 white tag
> View attachment 3518468
> 
> Pedro 37.5 $71.25 red tag
> View attachment 3518469
> 
> 
> Mmj 40 $160
> View attachment 3518471



I love love love the mouse flats! I saw the same ones but they were not my size. [emoji53]





I tried really hard to find some good deals but the best I could find were these Dior sunglasses. They couldn't even find me the matching case, so they gave me a Burberry one instead. [emoji26]

Rung up as $44.88.  Regular $325.
They are fun, but not sure if they look funky on me...Still deciding to keep or not to keep. Are they a good deal?





Thanks for sharing all your inspirational finds, everyone! I couldn't find much, but I'm happy for you all! Hopefully next time I do better [emoji4]


----------



## IStuckACello

hedonista said:


> I love love love the mouse flats! I saw the same ones but they were not my size. [emoji53]
> 
> View attachment 3518910
> View attachment 3518911
> 
> 
> I tried really hard to find some good deals but the best I could find were these Dior sunglasses. They couldn't even find me the matching case, so they gave me a Burberry one instead. [emoji26]
> 
> Rung up as $44.88.  Regular $325.
> They are fun, but not sure if they look funky on me...Still deciding to keep or not to keep. Are they a good deal?
> 
> View attachment 3518913
> View attachment 3518914
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your inspirational finds, everyone! I couldn't find much, but I'm happy for you all! Hopefully next time I do better [emoji4]



What size mouse flats are you? I will keep an eye out as I've seen a few pairs here and there. 

I say if you're not in love w the glasses and wouldn't miss them if you returned them, then don't keep.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

hedonista said:


> I love love love the mouse flats! I saw the same ones but they were not my size. [emoji53]
> 
> 
> I tried really hard to find some good deals but the best I could find were these Dior sunglasses. They couldn't even find me the matching case, so they gave me a Burberry one instead. [emoji26]
> 
> Rung up as $44.88.  Regular $325.
> They are fun, but not sure if they look funky on me...Still deciding to keep or not to keep. Are they a good deal?
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your inspirational finds, everyone! I couldn't find much, but I'm happy for you all! Hopefully next time I do better [emoji4]



There was a pair of size 40 mouse flats red tagged at $112 at my Rack today. The sunglasses are cute. I actually didn't get a case with any of mines but you can see if the regular Nordstrom will give you one a Dior case.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi ladies,
> If anyone spots an Alexander McQueen skull scarf, please let me know...I will keep an eye out for the items posted here as well. Thanks for all your help!



I love silk/chiffon McQueen skull scarves and while I've never had the luck of finding them at the rack I've bought the majority of mine on Gilt. Sometimes when they have an event but mostly I save the links and keep checking until they get marked down to $199 or $149 then of course I also wait till I've got a coupon for 30% or 40% off.   I'm sure you could probably find a better deal at the rack but the chiffon/silk blend snags easily so all the ones I've gotten from gilt are in perfect condition. I got my cream one at last call for $100 with a coupon but otherwise they all came from gilt.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Wow! Your scarves are gorgeous!!!


----------



## sajero2

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my new Rockstuds! I have been searching for so long I had just about given up. In the box with dust bag! Soo excited $299 - CTR 25%. Rockstud dreams really do come true[emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518725
> 
> View attachment 3518726
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518727
> 
> View attachment 3518728


You are so lucky!! I would kill to find Rockstuds, especially at that price! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## natalia0128

I found this MARC Marc Jacobs Avrum T-Strap Studded Heel Flat Sandals for 41$ what do you think ?


----------



## peacelovesequin

natalia0128 said:


> I found this MARC Marc Jacobs Avrum T-Strap Studded Heel Flat Sandals for 41$ what do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519115



Very cute! [emoji6][emoji106][emoji92]


----------



## juicyhermes

Red tagged 235.97 citron mini pashli
Pm for location
Looks like a full line transfer


----------



## shoppermomof4

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my new Rockstuds! I have been searching for so long I had just about given up. In the box with dust bag! Soo excited $299 - CTR 25%. Rockstud dreams really do come true[emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518725
> 
> View attachment 3518726
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518727
> 
> View attachment 3518728



Love!!!  
Do you mind sharing which location city and state your purchased these at?  I would love call and try get [emoji51]


----------



## peacelovesequin

juicyhermes said:


> Red tagged 235.97 citron mini pashli
> Pm for location
> Looks like a full line transfer



It's gone. Someone already purchased it. Thanks for sharing juicyhermes!


----------



## ilovejae

juicyhermes said:


> Red tagged 235.97 citron mini pashli
> Pm for location
> Looks like a full line transfer



Thanks got it!


----------



## LuxeDeb

hedonista said:


> I love love love the mouse flats! I saw the same ones but they were not my size. [emoji53]
> 
> View attachment 3518910
> View attachment 3518911
> 
> 
> I tried really hard to find some good deals but the best I could find were these Dior sunglasses. They couldn't even find me the matching case, so they gave me a Burberry one instead. [emoji26]
> 
> Rung up as $44.88.  Regular $325.
> They are fun, but not sure if they look funky on me...Still deciding to keep or not to keep. Are they a good deal?
> 
> View attachment 3518913
> View attachment 3518914
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your inspirational finds, everyone! I couldn't find much, but I'm happy for you all! Hopefully next time I do better [emoji4]




I think they're cute and fun. I would def keep them if they were $44.88 before CTR, but if that is after CTR I would have to think about them. You can take them to your regular Nordstrom and get a matching case for them. I have scored a lot of designer sunglasses at the Rack super cheap and gotten the cases at the full line store.




shoppermomof4 said:


> Love!!!
> Do you mind sharing which location city and state your purchased these at?  I would love call and try get [emoji51]



There was only one pair. Finding Rockstuds is rare, which is why everyone gets so excited when someone scores. I had been looking for a pair for years!


----------



## cinderella0087

All in regular shoe section at Northgate in Seattle. I'm not there anymore so no PMs please!


----------



## hedonista

Colaluvstrvl said:


> There was a pair of size 40 mouse flats red tagged at $112 at my Rack today. The sunglasses are cute. I actually didn't get a case with any of mines but you can see if the regular Nordstrom will give you one a Dior case.





LuxeDeb said:


> I think they're cute and fun. I would def keep them if they were $44.88 before CTR, but if that is after CTR I would have to think about them. You can take them to your regular Nordstrom and get a matching case for them. I have scored a lot of designer sunglasses at the Rack super cheap and gotten the cases at the full line store.



Thanks for the advice! Do you know if I need to bring the receipt to get a case? I went with my sister and paid together so she currently has the receipt.


----------



## lbg4unme

I found a few things and need some expert opinions.


----------



## lbg4unme

And last this Lanvin for 253.00


----------



## bagnutt

lbg4unme said:


> I found a few things and need some expert opinions.
> View attachment 3519434
> View attachment 3519435
> View attachment 3519436
> View attachment 3519437



That watch is a beauty! Very classic.


----------



## buyingpig

lbg4unme said:


> And last this Lanvin for 253.00
> View attachment 3519442


I like the Lanvin. With dresses like that, you really want to inspect it thouroughly. Make sure there's no pulls, rows of sequins missing. I wouldn't want to pay $250 for a damaged dress.


----------



## valval92

I just scored A.L.C leather pants for 24.90


----------



## itsmree

valval92 said:


> I just scored A.L.C leather pants for 24.90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519504
> View attachment 3519505


i hate you... LOL. jk, great find!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

itsmree said:


> i hate you... LOL. jk, great find!



I hate everyone who could pull off leather pants! lol


----------



## IStuckACello

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I hate everyone who could pull off leather pants! lol



Just smile and strut


----------



## lisaroberts

lbg4unme said:


> I found a few things and need some expert opinions.
> View attachment 3519434
> View attachment 3519435
> View attachment 3519436
> View attachment 3519437


Love the Michele watch - and another 25% off?  Wow!  I would buy it in a heartbeat if I could.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## newport5236

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi ladies,
> If anyone spots an Alexander McQueen skull scarf, please let me know...I will keep an eye out for the items posted here as well. Thanks for all your help!



I have only found one Alexander McQueen scarf at the rack (last year).  It was altered and refinished, but in perfect condition except the tag was unattached on one side.  I think I just got really lucky.  You never know what you will find!  Good luck--I'll be on the lookout for you!


----------



## Dahls

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my new Rockstuds! I have been searching for so long I had just about given up. In the box with dust bag! Soo excited $299 - CTR 25%. Rockstud dreams really do come true[emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518725
> 
> View attachment 3518726
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518727
> 
> View attachment 3518728


Congrats! So funny because I was at the store and saw a woman walking around with that box and it was you!! So happy you found such a pretty pair!


----------



## peacelovesequin

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi ladies,
> If anyone spots an Alexander McQueen skull scarf, please let me know...I will keep an eye out for the items posted here as well. Thanks for all your help!



I PM'ed you!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Nothing mind blowing but I didn't have high hopes for a Saturday but I was too sick to go sooner. 

Got these Jeffery Campbell shoes for $37 and this Eliza J dress for $53. I figure I'll be at a wedding some point next spring or summer and I love Eliza J maxi's.


----------



## hedonista

newport5236 said:


> I have only found one Alexander McQueen scarf at the rack (last year).  It was altered and refinished, but in perfect condition except the tag was unattached on one side.  I think I just got really lucky.  You never know what you will find!  Good luck--I'll be on the lookout for you!



I would also like a black skull Alexander McQueen scarf...if anyone finds one, please let me know as well. Thank you!!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

newport5236 said:


> I have only found one Alexander McQueen scarf at the rack (last year).  It was altered and refinished, but in perfect condition except the tag was unattached on one side.  I think I just got really lucky.  You never know what you will find!  Good luck--I'll be on the lookout for you!


Thank you so much!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

peacelovesequin said:


> I PM'ed you!


Thank you Peace! Really appreciate it. *hugs*


----------



## natalia0128

I found this bag Alice and Oliva for 88$ before 25% no strap


----------



## couturely

PM for location


----------



## ilovejae

valval92 said:


> I just scored A.L.C leather pants for 24.90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519504
> View attachment 3519505



wow! This reminds me of that I once got a helmut lang leather skirt in NR for $5


----------



## krisvoys

couturely said:


> View attachment 3519689
> View attachment 3519690
> 
> 
> PM for location


Wow is that with an extra 40 off too? That'd be a great price for a HL


----------



## couturely

krisvoys said:


> Wow is that with an extra 40 off too? That'd be a great price for a HL



Yes, dresses are additional 40% off. [emoji4]


----------



## mpepe32

Picked this up on Wednesday when I went across the border for $295
	

		
			
		

		
	



And this burberry Belmont for $509


----------



## peacelovesequin

mpepe32 said:


> Picked this up on Wednesday when I went across the border for $295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520142
> 
> And this burberry Belmont for $509
> View attachment 3520178
> View attachment 3520142



The Burberry Belmont is too cute! [emoji7]


----------



## mpepe32

peacelovesequin said:


> The Burberry Belmont is too cute! [emoji7]


thanks peace!


----------



## Mimmy

mpepe32 said:


> Picked this up on Wednesday when I went across the border for $295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520142
> 
> And this burberry Belmont for $509
> View attachment 3520178
> View attachment 3520142



Great finds, mpepe! [emoji1360]


----------



## mpepe32

thanks mimmy!  they had two other burberry watches with a brown leather band.  pm me anyone if you would like the location


----------



## wis3ly

Valentino and Atwood


----------



## ladybeaumont

Got 6 dresses in total with the best value being this Herve Leger one. It's a common style and I didn't really think it would fit but it actually looked nice enough when I tried it on plus it's only $60!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Red tag Sophia hulme $399
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
redtag McQueen $749 (red tag was inside of bag not outside)


----------



## lvchanelboy

Jimmy choo
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Balenciaga size 34 w&r


----------



## wis3ly

One more Valentino! Dresses were very picked over at my Rack. No high end designer purses either.


----------



## ashlie

ladybeaumont said:


> Got 6 dresses in total with the best value being this Herve Leger one. It's a common style and I didn't really think it would fit but it actually looked nice enough when I tried it on plus it's only $60!
> 
> View attachment 3520463
> View attachment 3520464



Omg! My size!! And this dress is amazing!!! Nice find


----------



## LuvChanel55

bagnutt said:


> D&G mini Miss Sicily lizard embossed bag / refinished
> $719 WT
> 
> View attachment 3516153


WHAT LOCATION?!?!? oml it's so pretty!


----------



## nicole0612

ladybeaumont said:


> Got 6 dresses in total with the best value being this Herve Leger one. It's a common style and I didn't really think it would fit but it actually looked nice enough when I tried it on plus it's only $60!
> 
> View attachment 3520463
> View attachment 3520464



Pretty dress!


----------



## -flawless-

ladybeaumont said:


> Got 6 dresses in total with the best value being this Herve Leger one. It's a common style and I didn't really think it would fit but it actually looked nice enough when I tried it on plus it's only $60!
> 
> View attachment 3520463
> View attachment 3520464



Congratulations! It's beautiful.


----------



## LuxeDeb

ladybeaumont said:


> Got 6 dresses in total with the best value being this Herve Leger one. It's a common style and I didn't really think it would fit but it actually looked nice enough when I tried it on plus it's only $60!
> 
> View attachment 3520463
> View attachment 3520464



Wow, what a great score on the HL dress! Such a fabulous classic style....love it!


----------



## mranda

Just curious if anyone has found anything great at Last Chance lately.  I go a couple times a week. Still haven't seen any rockstuds or CLs on any shelf when I go. Prices seem all over the map. I saw a pretty Celine coat today, but it was $665. Also saw a worn Chanel sweater last time for $225. It seems like a lot of the same people are there every time I go. Not sure if they are all resellers or just Last Chance addicts.


----------



## ladybeaumont

ashlie said:


> Omg! My size!! And this dress is amazing!!! Nice find





nicole0612 said:


> Pretty dress!





-flawless- said:


> Congratulations! It's beautiful.





LuxeDeb said:


> Wow, what a great score on the HL dress! Such a fabulous classic style....love it!



Thank you! I still can't believe I found it.


----------



## pepperdiva

Is it permitted to sell things here if we got a great deal and just want to share the savings instead of just returning?
x


----------



## RackFanatic

pepperdiva said:


> Is it permitted to sell things here if we got a great deal and just want to share the savings instead of just returning?
> x



Hi, please see the rules for this thread below which should answer your question.



Swanky said:


> *Share your amazing Rack finds here!*
> 
> *If you're selling something - DON'T SAY IT.  We do not allow any  buying or selling here to protect you; do not do it, you will be banned.*
> * If you buy something and aren't sure if you'll keep it, keep that to yourself or you may return it and let everyone know which store it's been returned to.*
> * You may NOT PM or tell people you will list an item for sale somewhere {**eBay**, Bonz, etc. . .}*
> 
> * Following these rules WILL keep the drama out of the thread because  then no one can complain that someone is baiting for a sale, or that  they hate it when people buy an item cheap and then flip it, etc. . .*
> 
> 
> Previous thread here.


----------



## pepperdiva

RackFanatic said:


> Hi, please see the rules for this thread below which should answer your question.



Thanks for the info.  I'll post when I return them. If you need to delete my original post, please do.


----------



## honey_babee

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone,
> Today I scored a Chloe small Faye leather bag for $352 plus tax!!!!currently retails for $1390 plus tax


omgg jealous AF. SHARE PHOTO PLS.


----------



## honey_babee

o.m.f.g I am sooooooooooo jealous. That is such a gorgeous color. Can i steal it from you. lol


deltalady said:


> For Love & Lemons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517368
> View attachment 3517370
> View attachment 3517371


Oh do you know if 40% is also applicable for this? I am looking for some nice lacy dresses for bali


----------



## deltalady

Oh do you know if 40% is also applicable for this? I am looking for some nice lacy dresses for bali :D[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> 40% off is for all clearance dresses however the promotion ended yesterday.


----------



## hellokimmiee

mranda said:


> Just curious if anyone has found anything great at Last Chance lately.  I go a couple times a week. Still haven't seen any rockstuds or CLs on any shelf when I go. Prices seem all over the map. I saw a pretty Celine coat today, but it was $665. Also saw a worn Chanel sweater last time for $225. It seems like a lot of the same people are there every time I go. Not sure if they are all resellers or just Last Chance addicts.



I've gotten a few things there now. I've just been so lazy about posting. Two pairs of Rockstuds for $130 each, a pair of Loubs for $100, Moncler boots for $35, small Rockstud Crossbody for $280, and a small Chloe Marci for $115. Last week I actually found a mini Fendi Peekaboo for $500 but it's missing the strap. 
You're going to have me hunting through the clothes for Chanel now! 

I've seen an MCM tote for $115, Chloe Medium Marcie for $250, another medium Marcie for $350 but it was the shoulder bag, Rockstud tote for $600, & YSL tributes for $150 but I gave them all away to people who seemed to be non resellers. I've seen lots of Moncler coats but I always head to shoes or purses first so I haven't been able to snatch one up, they're around $150-$200.

Probably missing stuff here but just wanted to give you an idea of merch and pricing.

I've seen tons of Loubs and Rockstuds but you literally have to fight for them depending on who's there and you have to be there right when they're restocking or you won't find anything. There are just too many resellers.

Last week some lady pushed me to grab some Rockstuds and I ended up cutting my arm and I actually bled. It was small but I was like [emoji15] seriously. They asked me if I wanted to kick her out but she seemed like a stay at home mom who got overly excited so I decided to be nice and said no. I found out later that she's a reseller from Arizona.

I've been going there often in place of the rack. It's the same people shopping and 90% are resellers. I've become friends with a few regulars I've seen who weren't reselling before but are becoming "opportunist" sellers if they happen to find Loubs or something. 

My advice is to go right at open, be in line before 9:30 a.m., if you want a purse or coat. You don't have to be there at opening if you just want shoes. They restock maybe an hour after opening. They don't restock everyday either. Sometimes it may seem like they're restocking but it's actually go backs, things people have thrown around the store or left at the register. 

Sorry for the long post but I'm really getting tired of seeing resellers get everything!


----------



## Yogathlete

hellokimmiee said:


> I've gotten a few things there now. I've just been so lazy about posting. Two pairs of Rockstuds for $130 each, a pair of Loubs for $100, Moncler boots for $35, small Rockstud Crossbody for $280, and a small Chloe Marci for $115. Last week I actually found a mini Fendi Peekaboo for $500 but it's missing the strap.
> You're going to have me hunting through the clothes for Chanel now!
> 
> I've seen an MCM tote for $115, Chloe Medium Marcie for $250, another medium Marcie for $350 but it was the shoulder bag, Rockstud tote for $600, & YSL tributes for $150 but I gave them all away to people who seemed to be non resellers. I've seen lots of Moncler coats but I always head to shoes or purses first so I haven't been able to snatch one up, they're around $150-$200.
> 
> Probably missing stuff here but just wanted to give you an idea of merch and pricing.
> 
> I've seen tons of Loubs and Rockstuds but you literally have to fight for them depending on who's there and you have to be there right when they're restocking or you won't find anything. There are just too many resellers.
> 
> Last week some lady pushed me to grab some Rockstuds and I ended up cutting my arm and I actually bled. It was small but I was like [emoji15] seriously. They asked me if I wanted to kick her out but she seemed like a stay at home mom who got overly excited so I decided to be nice and said no. I found out later that she's a reseller from Arizona.
> 
> I've been going there often in place of the rack. It's the same people shopping and 90% are resellers. I've become friends with a few regulars I've seen who weren't reselling before but are becoming "opportunist" sellers if they happen to find Loubs or something.
> 
> My advice is to go right at open, be in line before 9:30 a.m., if you want a purse or coat. You don't have to be there at opening if you just want shoes. They restock maybe an hour after opening. They don't restock everyday either. Sometimes it may seem like they're restocking but it's actually go backs, things people have thrown around the store or left at the register.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I'm really getting tired of seeing resellers get everything!


Pics when you can!!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Now I want to take a trip to Chicago [emoji23][emoji23]. Please share a pic of the rockstud crossbody.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

hellokimmiee said:


> I've gotten a few things there now. I've just been so lazy about posting. Two pairs of Rockstuds for $130 each, a pair of Loubs for $100, Moncler boots for $35, small Rockstud Crossbody for $280, and a small Chloe Marci for $115. Last week I actually found a mini Fendi Peekaboo for $500 but it's missing the strap.
> You're going to have me hunting through the clothes for Chanel now!
> 
> I've seen an MCM tote for $115, Chloe Medium Marcie for $250, another medium Marcie for $350 but it was the shoulder bag, Rockstud tote for $600, & YSL tributes for $150 but I gave them all away to people who seemed to be non resellers. I've seen lots of Moncler coats but I always head to shoes or purses first so I haven't been able to snatch one up, they're around $150-$200.
> 
> Probably missing stuff here but just wanted to give you an idea of merch and pricing.
> 
> I've seen tons of Loubs and Rockstuds but you literally have to fight for them depending on who's there and you have to be there right when they're restocking or you won't find anything. There are just too many resellers.
> 
> Last week some lady pushed me to grab some Rockstuds and I ended up cutting my arm and I actually bled. It was small but I was like [emoji15] seriously. They asked me if I wanted to kick her out but she seemed like a stay at home mom who got overly excited so I decided to be nice and said no. I found out later that she's a reseller from Arizona.
> 
> I've been going there often in place of the rack. It's the same people shopping and 90% are resellers. I've become friends with a few regulars I've seen who weren't reselling before but are becoming "opportunist" sellers if they happen to find Loubs or something.
> 
> My advice is to go right at open, be in line before 9:30 a.m., if you want a purse or coat. You don't have to be there at opening if you just want shoes. They restock maybe an hour after opening. They don't restock everyday either. Sometimes it may seem like they're restocking but it's actually go backs, things people have thrown around the store or left at the register.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I'm really getting tired of seeing resellers get everything!


I'm so happy when non-resellers get the good stuff. It's disgusting how people stoop so low just to make a few dollars by reselling. Their basic etiquettes just go down the drain. Having said that, i would never be brave enough to go to the last chance store. I'll stick to the rack for now, at least people have manners.


----------



## vornado

hellokimmiee said:


> I've gotten a few things there now. I've just been so lazy about posting. Two pairs of Rockstuds for $130 each, a pair of Loubs for $100, Moncler boots for $35, small Rockstud Crossbody for $280, and a small Chloe Marci for $115. Last week I actually found a mini Fendi Peekaboo for $500 but it's missing the strap.
> You're going to have me hunting through the clothes for Chanel now!
> 
> I've seen an MCM tote for $115, Chloe Medium Marcie for $250, another medium Marcie for $350 but it was the shoulder bag, Rockstud tote for $600, & YSL tributes for $150 but I gave them all away to people who seemed to be non resellers. I've seen lots of Moncler coats but I always head to shoes or purses first so I haven't been able to snatch one up, they're around $150-$200.
> 
> Probably missing stuff here but just wanted to give you an idea of merch and pricing.
> 
> I've seen tons of Loubs and Rockstuds but you literally have to fight for them depending on who's there and you have to be there right when they're restocking or you won't find anything. There are just too many resellers.
> 
> Last week some lady pushed me to grab some Rockstuds and I ended up cutting my arm and I actually bled. It was small but I was like [emoji15] seriously. They asked me if I wanted to kick her out but she seemed like a stay at home mom who got overly excited so I decided to be nice and said no. I found out later that she's a reseller from Arizona.
> 
> I've been going there often in place of the rack. It's the same people shopping and 90% are resellers. I've become friends with a few regulars I've seen who weren't reselling before but are becoming "opportunist" sellers if they happen to find Loubs or something.
> 
> My advice is to go right at open, be in line before 9:30 a.m., if you want a purse or coat. You don't have to be there at opening if you just want shoes. They restock maybe an hour after opening. They don't restock everyday either. Sometimes it may seem like they're restocking but it's actually go backs, things people have thrown around the store or left at the register.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I'm really getting tired of seeing resellers get everything!



Nice! Do you think there could be some good stuff left in the workday afternoon? Will visit Chicago Wednesday and Thursday, but I only have time on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## bakeacookie

ilovemykiddos said:


> I'm so happy when non-resellers get the good stuff. It's disgusting how people stoop so low just to make a few dollars by reselling. Their basic etiquettes just go down the drain. Having said that, i would never be brave enough to go to the last chance store. I'll stick to the rack for now, at least people have manners.



Some people do at least. Lol. If the rude people at the Rack bother me, I can't imagine how unhappy i would be shopping with the crazy resellers at last chance. Lol. 

But to those who go, please share finds! Living vicariously through your brave shopping against chronic resellers. [emoji23]


----------



## krisvoys

hellokimmiee said:


> I've gotten a few things there now. I've just been so lazy about posting. Two pairs of Rockstuds for $130 each, a pair of Loubs for $100, Moncler boots for $35, small Rockstud Crossbody for $280, and a small Chloe Marci for $115. Last week I actually found a mini Fendi Peekaboo for $500 but it's missing the strap.
> You're going to have me hunting through the clothes for Chanel now!
> 
> I've seen an MCM tote for $115, Chloe Medium Marcie for $250, another medium Marcie for $350 but it was the shoulder bag, Rockstud tote for $600, & YSL tributes for $150 but I gave them all away to people who seemed to be non resellers. I've seen lots of Moncler coats but I always head to shoes or purses first so I haven't been able to snatch one up, they're around $150-$200.
> 
> Probably missing stuff here but just wanted to give you an idea of merch and pricing.
> 
> I've seen tons of Loubs and Rockstuds but you literally have to fight for them depending on who's there and you have to be there right when they're restocking or you won't find anything. There are just too many resellers.
> 
> Last week some lady pushed me to grab some Rockstuds and I ended up cutting my arm and I actually bled. It was small but I was like [emoji15] seriously. They asked me if I wanted to kick her out but she seemed like a stay at home mom who got overly excited so I decided to be nice and said no. I found out later that she's a reseller from Arizona.
> 
> I've been going there often in place of the rack. It's the same people shopping and 90% are resellers. I've become friends with a few regulars I've seen who weren't reselling before but are becoming "opportunist" sellers if they happen to find Loubs or something.
> 
> My advice is to go right at open, be in line before 9:30 a.m., if you want a purse or coat. You don't have to be there at opening if you just want shoes. They restock maybe an hour after opening. They don't restock everyday either. Sometimes it may seem like they're restocking but it's actually go backs, things people have thrown around the store or left at the register.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I'm really getting tired of seeing resellers get everything!



Those are some amazing finds. I would love to get my hands on some rockstuds and a rockstud tote! (LOVE Valentino) 

 I'm curious, what is the general condition of the merchandise you purchased? Is it similar to w&r at the rack or is it worse?


----------



## scgirl212

Not as exciting as rockstuds, but Ive been trying to manifest finding some Chloe flats in my size! Tonight was my night! Just my luck I found them the day AFTER CTR. [emoji849]

RT $160!


----------



## Mimmy

scgirl212 said:


> Not as exciting as rockstuds, but Ive been trying to manifest finding some Chloe flats in my size! Tonight was my night! Just my luck I found them the day AFTER CTR. [emoji849]
> 
> RT $160!
> 
> View attachment 3521539



Beautiful, scgirl! I would love to find some Chloé flats! [emoji173]️


----------



## pinkfeet

I wonder how long the Arizona re sellers are going to stay here ?  I mean, did then move here? fly back and forth? I can't believe LC hasn't implemented an item limit and kick those known resellers OUT. 

I am going to write a calm, informative letter to corporate and the store and tell them it's discouraging to constantly have resellers there who really run you over when you are there. I get sick of at the Rack and I hate it at LC.  Ugh.


----------



## hellokimmiee

vornado said:


> Nice! Do you think there could be some good stuff left in the workday afternoon? Will visit Chicago Wednesday and Thursday, but I only have time on Wednesday afternoon.



I don't want to say no but it's less likely. A majority of restocking happens about an hour before opening. Shoe restocking is a bit more random but it still happens early in the day from 11-1.

By late afternoon, they're not restocking anymore cause the floor is a mess and they're busy cleaning up. I think if you find anything, it'll be because someone left it behind or it was very well hidden. 

If you're looking for Loubs and Valentino, you have to be there at the exact moment they put it out. Period. If you're interested in Prada, Jimmy Choo, etc. you can probably still find something. 

For purses, you may have a shot if it's expensive (relative to other prices) or a brand not super recognizable when people are throwing purses all over the place. When I found the mini Marcie, the purses had already been tossed over a few times. It was only $115 so I have to think if anyone recognized it, they would've grabbed it. A lot of people grab purses and end up putting them back when they see the price so I'd def check there.

For clothes, I think you'd be okay as resellers aren't really targeting that area with the exception of coats. 

Good luck! 



krisvoys said:


> Those are some amazing finds. I would love to get my hands on some rockstuds and a rockstud tote! (LOVE Valentino)
> 
> I'm curious, what is the general condition of the merchandise you purchased? Is it similar to w&r at the rack or is it worse?



It's all over the place really. Every purse I grabbed looked brand new with the exception of the Rockstud Crossbody. The strap was actually detached from its loop cause it was missing the Rockstud screw that loops it. I had extras at home so I knew I could fix it. It also had a few light scratches on the leather but I knew if I put it back someone would snatch it up. I would say the majority of purses are lightly used if at all. 

Shoes are different as a majority of them are more obviously used. I've actually grabbed a few Rockstuds and put them back because the patent had crazy stains. Out of the two I grabbed, one appeared to have been refinished and had a rubber sole, the other pair had a few marks and the bottoms were used but not badly. I had brought wet wipes with me so once I got the marks off I felt good about buying them. Crazy thing is people are still buying Rockstuds with these huge red and brown stains in the patent. 

I've noticed prices are the same for an item wether it's damaged or gently used so I'd rather wait it out for a good pair. A brand new shoe is more expensive though.


----------



## hellokimmiee

pinkfeet said:


> I wonder how long the Arizona re sellers are going to stay here ?  I mean, did then move here? fly back and forth? I can't believe LC hasn't implemented an item limit and kick those known resellers OUT.
> 
> I am going to write a calm, informative letter to corporate and the store and tell them it's discouraging to constantly have resellers there who really run you over when you are there. I get sick of at the Rack and I hate it at LC.  Ugh.



I was thinking the same thing! Don't these people have families to get back to? I expect some to be leaving soon as flying will start getting expensive now. Not to mention, our crazy winters. 

I seriously feel like telling these people to do the math. If you really break it down, I promise you they're not even making minimum wage when you factor in how much time they spend in the store, then cleaning, then listing, and having to split that with a partner because none of them are working alone & in this case the cost of their flights. 

There are only a few items in the store they'd make a high profit margin on and they're competing with other resellers so there's no guarantee they'll get them. They'd be better off thrift store selling than trying to flip stuff at the Rack. 

There are one or two Chicago resellers too so it's just always going to be a problem. Chicago resellers are much nicer though and less competitive.


----------



## wis3ly

hellokimmiee said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Don't these people have families to get back to? I expect some to be leaving soon as flying will start getting expensive now. Not to mention, our crazy winters.
> 
> I seriously feel like telling these people to do the math. If you really break it down, I promise you they're not even making minimum wage when you factor in how much time they spend in the store, then cleaning, then listing, and having to split that with a partner because none of them are working alone & in this case the cost of their flights.
> 
> There are only a few items in the store they'd make a high profit margin on and they're competing with other resellers so there's no guarantee they'll get them. They'd be better off thrift store selling than trying to flip stuff at the Rack.
> 
> There are one or two Chicago resellers too so it's just always going to be a problem. Chicago resellers are much nicer though and less competitive.



Yikes! I'm not sure if it's a blessing or curse to have a last chance in your city! Do post pics of the rockstuds! I have yet to see one at the Rack


----------



## wis3ly

scgirl212 said:


> Not as exciting as rockstuds, but Ive been trying to manifest finding some Chloe flats in my size! Tonight was my night! Just my luck I found them the day AFTER CTR. [emoji849]
> 
> RT $160!
> 
> View attachment 3521539



Ahhh love these! Been on the hunt as well but no luck.


----------



## RackFanatic

scgirl212 said:


> Not as exciting as rockstuds, but Ive been trying to manifest finding some Chloe flats in my size! Tonight was my night! Just my luck I found them the day AFTER CTR. [emoji849]
> 
> RT $160!
> 
> View attachment 3521539



This is every bit as exciting as finding a pair of rock studs [emoji38] Congrats on the find!


----------



## vanfall

hellokimmiee said:


> I've gotten a few things there now. I've just been so lazy about posting. Two pairs of Rockstuds for $130 each, a pair of Loubs for $100, Moncler boots for $35, small Rockstud Crossbody for $280, and a small Chloe Marci for $115. Last week I actually found a mini Fendi Peekaboo for $500 but it's missing the strap.
> You're going to have me hunting through the clothes for Chanel now!
> 
> I've seen an MCM tote for $115, Chloe Medium Marcie for $250, another medium Marcie for $350 but it was the shoulder bag, Rockstud tote for $600, & YSL tributes for $150 but I gave them all away to people who seemed to be non resellers. I've seen lots of Moncler coats but I always head to shoes or purses first so I haven't been able to snatch one up, they're around $150-$200.
> 
> Probably missing stuff here but just wanted to give you an idea of merch and pricing.
> 
> I've seen tons of Loubs and Rockstuds but you literally have to fight for them depending on who's there and you have to be there right when they're restocking or you won't find anything. There are just too many resellers.
> 
> Last week some lady pushed me to grab some Rockstuds and I ended up cutting my arm and I actually bled. It was small but I was like [emoji15] seriously. They asked me if I wanted to kick her out but she seemed like a stay at home mom who got overly excited so I decided to be nice and said no. I found out later that she's a reseller from Arizona.
> 
> I've been going there often in place of the rack. It's the same people shopping and 90% are resellers. I've become friends with a few regulars I've seen who weren't reselling before but are becoming "opportunist" sellers if they happen to find Loubs or something.
> 
> My advice is to go right at open, be in line before 9:30 a.m., if you want a purse or coat. You don't have to be there at opening if you just want shoes. They restock maybe an hour after opening. They don't restock everyday either. Sometimes it may seem like they're restocking but it's actually go backs, things people have thrown around the store or left at the register.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I'm really getting tired of seeing resellers get everything!



omg pics plzzz esp. the fendi!! tempted to make a trip there. 6 hrs drive tho [emoji22]


----------



## llyan

Just wanted to share my finds from this CTR.  Had pretty good luck for once:
Burberry Cerys dress - $299 (40% off dress promotion applied), original retail $1295.


Rebecca Taylor peplum cardigan - $119, original retail $295.


Cupcakes and Cashmere Gwen swing coat - $20, original retail $175.


Marc Jacobs Pike Place hobo - $172, original retail $420.


Vince Camuto dress - $48, original retail $159


Also picked up some rag&bone Dre boyfriend jeans for $99, no discount.


----------



## shoppermomof4

hellokimmiee said:


> I've gotten a few things there now. I've just been so lazy about posting. Two pairs of Rockstuds for $130 each, a pair of Loubs for $100, Moncler boots for $35, small Rockstud Crossbody for $280, and a small Chloe Marci for $115. Last week I actually found a mini Fendi Peekaboo for $500 but it's missing the strap.
> You're going to have me hunting through the clothes for Chanel now!
> 
> I've seen an MCM tote for $115, Chloe Medium Marcie for $250, another medium Marcie for $350 but it was the shoulder bag, Rockstud tote for $600, & YSL tributes for $150 but I gave them all away to people who seemed to be non resellers. I've seen lots of Moncler coats but I always head to shoes or purses first so I haven't been able to snatch one up, they're around $150-$200.
> 
> Probably missing stuff here but just wanted to give you an idea of merch and pricing.
> 
> I've seen tons of Loubs and Rockstuds but you literally have to fight for them depending on who's there and you have to be there right when they're restocking or you won't find anything. There are just too many resellers.
> 
> Last week some lady pushed me to grab some Rockstuds and I ended up cutting my arm and I actually bled. It was small but I was like [emoji15] seriously. They asked me if I wanted to kick her out but she seemed like a stay at home mom who got overly excited so I decided to be nice and said no. I found out later that she's a reseller from Arizona.
> 
> I've been going there often in place of the rack. It's the same people shopping and 90% are resellers. I've become friends with a few regulars I've seen who weren't reselling before but are becoming "opportunist" sellers if they happen to find Loubs or something.
> 
> My advice is to go right at open, be in line before 9:30 a.m., if you want a purse or coat. You don't have to be there at opening if you just want shoes. They restock maybe an hour after opening. They don't restock everyday either. Sometimes it may seem like they're restocking but it's actually go backs, things people have thrown around the store or left at the register.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I'm really getting tired of seeing resellers get everything!



Do you mind m asking which location ?


----------



## honey_babee

shoppermomof4 said:


> Do you mind m asking which location ?


I think the newly opened chicago last chance.


----------



## arina_kitty

Holy cow that's awful! I can't believe resellers are still there and how violent they are! I agree if you want shoes (see my previous posts for the Rockstuds and Manolos I bought) you can literally go in the evening because they restock often.

I used to go there every other day but then got tired of seeing the same people fighting for shoes. I didn't know they were resellers, but probably they saw me as one too since I'm usually able to scoop up designer shoes really fast and texting my friends if they want them.




hellokimmiee said:


> I've gotten a few things there now. I've just been so lazy about posting. Two pairs of Rockstuds for $130 each, a pair of Loubs for $100, Moncler boots for $35, small Rockstud Crossbody for $280, and a small Chloe Marci for $115. Last week I actually found a mini Fendi Peekaboo for $500 but it's missing the strap.
> You're going to have me hunting through the clothes for Chanel now!
> 
> I've seen an MCM tote for $115, Chloe Medium Marcie for $250, another medium Marcie for $350 but it was the shoulder bag, Rockstud tote for $600, & YSL tributes for $150 but I gave them all away to people who seemed to be non resellers. I've seen lots of Moncler coats but I always head to shoes or purses first so I haven't been able to snatch one up, they're around $150-$200.
> 
> Probably missing stuff here but just wanted to give you an idea of merch and pricing.
> 
> I've seen tons of Loubs and Rockstuds but you literally have to fight for them depending on who's there and you have to be there right when they're restocking or you won't find anything. There are just too many resellers.
> 
> Last week some lady pushed me to grab some Rockstuds and I ended up cutting my arm and I actually bled. It was small but I was like [emoji15] seriously. They asked me if I wanted to kick her out but she seemed like a stay at home mom who got overly excited so I decided to be nice and said no. I found out later that she's a reseller from Arizona.
> 
> I've been going there often in place of the rack. It's the same people shopping and 90% are resellers. I've become friends with a few regulars I've seen who weren't reselling before but are becoming "opportunist" sellers if they happen to find Loubs or something.
> 
> My advice is to go right at open, be in line before 9:30 a.m., if you want a purse or coat. You don't have to be there at opening if you just want shoes. They restock maybe an hour after opening. They don't restock everyday either. Sometimes it may seem like they're restocking but it's actually go backs, things people have thrown around the store or left at the register.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I'm really getting tired of seeing resellers get everything!


----------



## arina_kitty

I was told by my friend who actually knows the Arizona resellers (if you look under Yorktown Shopping Mall's instagram page, their photo is there), that they are gypsies. They hunt in the Last Chance story in Arizona and resale a lot of stuff. God knows how long they are staying 



hellokimmiee said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Don't these people have families to get back to? I expect some to be leaving soon as flying will start getting expensive now. Not to mention, our crazy winters.
> 
> I seriously feel like telling these people to do the math. If you really break it down, I promise you they're not even making minimum wage when you factor in how much time they spend in the store, then cleaning, then listing, and having to split that with a partner because none of them are working alone & in this case the cost of their flights.
> 
> There are only a few items in the store they'd make a high profit margin on and they're competing with other resellers so there's no guarantee they'll get them. They'd be better off thrift store selling than trying to flip stuff at the Rack.
> 
> There are one or two Chicago resellers too so it's just always going to be a problem. Chicago resellers are much nicer though and less competitive.


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted
Burberry gloves 
$358 WT / sizes 6.5, 8


----------



## bagnutt

Jimmy Choo
$399 WT / 40


----------



## bagnutt

Fendi, been in store for a long time
$157 RT / 38


----------



## Fashionista365

bagnutt said:


> Fendi, been in store for a long time
> $157 RT / 38
> 
> View attachment 3523134


I wish these were a 39


----------



## LuxeDeb

bagnutt said:


> Fendi, been in store for a long time
> $157 RT / 38
> 
> View attachment 3523134



Gorgeous! Wish they were my size!


----------



## hellokimmiee

arina_kitty said:


> I was told by my friend who actually knows the Arizona resellers (if you look under Yorktown Shopping Mall's instagram page, their photo is there), that they are gypsies. They hunt in the Last Chance story in Arizona and resale a lot of stuff. God knows how long they are staying



lol I know exactly who the gypsies are. They grabbed everything good on the first day.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Prada. Size: 39.5. $199 (WT)


----------



## valval92

Ladies go to NR today they have markdown on designer items


----------



## peacelovesequin

Jimmy Choo. Size: 38. Price: $389 (WT)


----------



## sparksfly

What do you tell the employee at Nordstrom when you need a case for sunglasses you brought at Nordstrom Rack? Gonna head over to do that tonight.


----------



## amstevens714

hellokimmiee said:


> I've gotten a few things there now. I've just been so lazy about posting. Two pairs of Rockstuds for $130 each, a pair of Loubs for $100, Moncler boots for $35, small Rockstud Crossbody for $280, and a small Chloe Marci for $115. Last week I actually found a mini Fendi Peekaboo for $500 but it's missing the strap.
> You're going to have me hunting through the clothes for Chanel now!
> 
> I've seen an MCM tote for $115, Chloe Medium Marcie for $250, another medium Marcie for $350 but it was the shoulder bag, Rockstud tote for $600, & YSL tributes for $150 but I gave them all away to people who seemed to be non resellers. I've seen lots of Moncler coats but I always head to shoes or purses first so I haven't been able to snatch one up, they're around $150-$200.
> 
> Probably missing stuff here but just wanted to give you an idea of merch and pricing.
> 
> I've seen tons of Loubs and Rockstuds but you literally have to fight for them depending on who's there and you have to be there right when they're restocking or you won't find anything. There are just too many resellers.
> 
> Last week some lady pushed me to grab some Rockstuds and I ended up cutting my arm and I actually bled. It was small but I was like [emoji15] seriously. They asked me if I wanted to kick her out but she seemed like a stay at home mom who got overly excited so I decided to be nice and said no. I found out later that she's a reseller from Arizona.
> 
> I've been going there often in place of the rack. It's the same people shopping and 90% are resellers. I've become friends with a few regulars I've seen who weren't reselling before but are becoming "opportunist" sellers if they happen to find Loubs or something.
> 
> My advice is to go right at open, be in line before 9:30 a.m., if you want a purse or coat. You don't have to be there at opening if you just want shoes. They restock maybe an hour after opening. They don't restock everyday either. Sometimes it may seem like they're restocking but it's actually go backs, things people have thrown around the store or left at the register.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I'm really getting tired of seeing resellers get everything!



Oh my gosh! amazing finds!!! Can post a pic of the Chloe Marcie ? I want to find one so badly lol


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> View attachment 3523244
> View attachment 3523245
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo. Size: 38. Price: $389 (WT)



These shoes were marked down at my location. $279 if I recall correctly.


----------



## peacelovesequin

ESCADA Cotton & Silk Faille Safari Jacket. Size: 38. Price: $450 (Org: $2250).


----------



## LuxeDeb

sparksfly said:


> What do you tell the employee at Nordstrom when you need a case for sunglasses you brought at Nordstrom Rack? Gonna head over to do that tonight.



I just told them that I purchased the sunglasses at the Rack and they told me I could get a case at Nordstrom. I showed them my receipt also.


----------



## bagnutt

SHOE LOTTERY! 
W&R Louboutin
$199 
Message me your size
I think Kelly Dodd wore these on the Real Housewives reunion show [emoji12]


----------



## LuxeDeb

bagnutt said:


> SHOE LOTTERY!
> W&R Louboutin
> $199
> Message me your size
> I think Kelly Dodd wore these on the Real Housewives reunion show [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3523372
> 
> View attachment 3523373
> 
> View attachment 3523374




Pmed you! Those are TDF!!!


----------



## bagnutt

Haven't found a match yet... leaving the store soon. Sorry not replying to everyone due to volume of messages, but still looking for that certain size!


----------



## bagnutt

TB rain boots 
$89 RT / 5


----------



## krisvoys

bagnutt said:


> Haven't found a match yet... leaving the store soon. Sorry not replying to everyone due to volume of messages, but still looking for that certain size!



I'm curious, how do you personally do the lotto? I did it once and had multiple people message me w multiple sizes, do you give the Info to those people or just the person that gives you the specific size?


----------



## hellokimmiee

amstevens714 said:


> Oh my gosh! amazing finds!!! Can post a pic of the Chloe Marcie ? I want to find one so badly lol



I've been trying to post but I keep getting this weird error when trying to attach my own pics. I've tried stock photos too but they're not working either. Trying to figure it out.


----------



## hellokimmiee

My apps not working so I'm attaching my photos on the browser version.

I also got a Canada goose coat for $98 today originally $700. Funny story, I had a Burberry Brit Raincoat I was debating on getting and this one lady followed me around the store to get it. Then she started begging me for it, finally she offered me $20 cash. This was all a 2 hour process. I don't know if she was a reseller or just obsessed but I figured if she wanted it that badly she could have it and I took the $20. I'm holding out for a Moncler coat so either way I figure I could use the good karma.


----------



## hellokimmiee

hellokimmiee said:


> My apps not working so I'm attaching my photos on the browser version.
> 
> I also got a Canada goose coat for $98 today originally $700. Funny story, I had a Burberry Brit Raincoat I was debating on getting and this one lady followed me around the store to get it. Then she stared begging me for it, finally she offered me $20 cash. This was all a 2 hour process. I don't know if she was a reseller or just obsessed but I figured if she wanted it that badly she could have it and I took the $20. I'm holding out for a Moncler coat so either way I figure I could use the good karma.



Forgot to add a photo of the coat. Also found some $35 Manolos today. Def a pricing error but I left them behind. I already regret some purchases I'll have to get rid of so I'm not buying anything anymore that I don't absolutely love.


----------



## vanfall

hellokimmiee said:


> My apps not working so I'm attaching my photos on the browser version.
> 
> I also got a Canada goose coat for $98 today originally $700. Funny story, I had a Burberry Brit Raincoat I was debating on getting and this one lady followed me around the store to get it. Then she started begging me for it, finally she offered me $20 cash. This was all a 2 hour process. I don't know if she was a reseller or just obsessed but I figured if she wanted it that badly she could have it and I took the $20. I'm holding out for a Moncler coat so either way I figure I could use the good karma.



omggg so jealous of your purses!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Im desperate for a mini peekaboo!!!


----------



## marcj

hellokimmiee said:


> My apps not working so I'm attaching my photos on the browser version.
> 
> I also got a Canada goose coat for $98 today originally $700. Funny story, I had a Burberry Brit Raincoat I was debating on getting and this one lady followed me around the store to get it. Then she started begging me for it, finally she offered me $20 cash. This was all a 2 hour process. I don't know if she was a reseller or just obsessed but I figured if she wanted it that badly she could have it and I took the $20. I'm holding out for a Moncler coat so either way I figure I could use the good karma.



AMAZING finds !!!!!!!


----------



## Lodpah

arina_kitty said:


> I was told by my friend who actually knows the Arizona resellers (if you look under Yorktown Shopping Mall's instagram page, their photo is there), that they are gypsies. They hunt in the Last Chance story in Arizona and resale a lot of stuff. God knows how long they are staying


Sorry but the term Gypsy or Gypsies is really derogatory and offensive. Please say Romas or Irish Travellers. Thank you.


----------



## Ou_louise

LuxeDeb said:


> Pmed you! Those are TDF!!!


Those are beautiful! Unfortunately I won't ever be able to pull it off /: hopefully they go to a lovely home!!


----------



## pinkfeet

Yeah just call them A holes because they wont hesitate to cut you in the parking lot to get your items to resell. They are ruthless and disgusting but yeah, lets call them travelers. I am sure they are concerned about it.


----------



## ashlie

hellokimmiee said:


> Forgot to add a photo of the coat. Also found some $35 Manolos today. Def a pricing error but I left them behind. I already regret some purchases I'll have to get rid of so I'm not buying anything anymore that I don't absolutely love.



Omg that's an amazing price. [emoji24]


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

OMG I used to think I needed to go to Arizona - now it seems that Chicago is the place to be. Congrats!



hellokimmiee said:


> My apps not working so I'm attaching my photos on the browser version.
> 
> I also got a Canada goose coat for $98 today originally $700. Funny story, I had a Burberry Brit Raincoat I was debating on getting and this one lady followed me around the store to get it. Then she started begging me for it, finally she offered me $20 cash. This was all a 2 hour process. I don't know if she was a reseller or just obsessed but I figured if she wanted it that badly she could have it and I took the $20. I'm holding out for a Moncler coat so either way I figure I could use the good karma.


----------



## madgrl786

Random question for former/current NR employees!
I'm a student right now and want to work in December and then maybe sometimes on the weekend. Would they hire me for a seasonal position? And are the holidays like a terrible time to work or is it just fast paced but not bad? And should I apply for to be able to have a shot at getting some super designer swag like some rockstuds or something? Do stock team workers actually get to swoop in and buy things? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## arina_kitty

I apologize if I have offended you since I didn't know. I'm just direct quoting what my friends have been telling me and has been circulating around. 



Lodpah said:


> Sorry but the term Gypsy or Gypsies is really derogatory and offensive. Please say Romas or Irish Travellers. Thank you.


----------



## arina_kitty

Omg I'm dying just looking at it!! 


hellokimmiee said:


> My apps not working so I'm attaching my photos on the browser version.
> 
> I also got a Canada goose coat for $98 today originally $700. Funny story, I had a Burberry Brit Raincoat I was debating on getting and this one lady followed me around the store to get it. Then she started begging me for it, finally she offered me $20 cash. This was all a 2 hour process. I don't know if she was a reseller or just obsessed but I figured if she wanted it that badly she could have it and I took the $20. I'm holding out for a Moncler coat so either way I figure I could use the good karma.


----------



## peacelovesequin

krisvoys said:


> I'm curious, how do you personally do the lotto? I did it once and had multiple people message me w multiple sizes, do you give the Info to those people or just the person that gives you the specific size?



The easiest way (IMO): 
- Post the item
- Have people send their sizes 
- The first person that responds with the correct size, gets the location. If they pass or take too long, I give the location to the 2nd person. 

I normally wait for the person call the store & then leave.


----------



## -flawless-

hellokimmiee said:


> My apps not working so I'm attaching my photos on the browser version.
> 
> I also got a Canada goose coat for $98 today originally $700. Funny story, I had a Burberry Brit Raincoat I was debating on getting and this one lady followed me around the store to get it. Then she started begging me for it, finally she offered me $20 cash. This was all a 2 hour process. I don't know if she was a reseller or just obsessed but I figured if she wanted it that badly she could have it and I took the $20. I'm holding out for a Moncler coat so either way I figure I could use the good karma.





hellokimmiee said:


> Forgot to add a photo of the coat. Also found some $35 Manolos today. Def a pricing error but I left them behind. I already regret some purchases I'll have to get rid of so I'm not buying anything anymore that I don't absolutely love.



Omg I am so jealous of your finds!!!! I have been dying for a Canada Goose jacket but they never go on sale. And those shoes...*drool* in such classic colours too!!


----------



## RackFanatic

hellokimmiee said:


> My apps not working so I'm attaching my photos on the browser version.
> 
> I also got a Canada goose coat for $98 today originally $700. Funny story, I had a Burberry Brit Raincoat I was debating on getting and this one lady followed me around the store to get it. Then she started begging me for it, finally she offered me $20 cash. This was all a 2 hour process. I don't know if she was a reseller or just obsessed but I figured if she wanted it that badly she could have it and I took the $20. I'm holding out for a Moncler coat so either way I figure I could use the good karma.



This haul is everything [emoji7]


----------



## jorton

madgrl786 said:


> Random question for former/current NR employees!
> I'm a student right now and want to work in December and then maybe sometimes on the weekend. Would they hire me for a seasonal position? And are the holidays like a terrible time to work or is it just fast paced but not bad? And should I apply for to be able to have a shot at getting some super designer swag like some rockstuds or something? Do stock team workers actually get to swoop in and buy things?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Idk about NR but I think it's kind of late in the game to apply! I know Nordstrom just finished hiring for the holiday


----------



## honey_babee

hellokimmiee said:


> My apps not working so I'm attaching my photos on the browser version.
> 
> I also got a Canada goose coat for $98 today originally $700. Funny story, I had a Burberry Brit Raincoat I was debating on getting and this one lady followed me around the store to get it. Then she started begging me for it, finally she offered me $20 cash. This was all a 2 hour process. I don't know if she was a reseller or just obsessed but I figured if she wanted it that badly she could have it and I took the $20. I'm holding out for a Moncler coat so either way I figure I could use the good karma.



SO jealous of your find. Especially the peekaboo. Is this the chicago location?!


----------



## madgrl786

Oh I saw the application was open for seasonal positions at my local rack so I figured I'd try. Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## Milky caramel

My CTR finds
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..mbmj bracelet 

Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Milky caramel

detachable. Saw these bangle @ another NR for $95 after CTR

Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Milky caramel

Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Milky caramel

not on clearance, but for 19.99 I'm sold. And finally my big score in a long time..D&G dress red tag plus additional 40% off it came.down to less than $200.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Milky caramel

Source-online
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Milky caramel

Tag for d&g dress
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Milky caramel

Milky caramel said:


> Tag for d&g dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


Original price $1495, red tag $305.48 + 40% off came down to  $183.29.

Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## peacelovesequin

Milky caramel said:


> Original price $1495, red tag $305.48 + 40% off came down to  $183.29.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app




I posted this dress a couple weeks ago, I'm happy someone got it! 



peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted. Dolce and Gabbana dress. Size: 46. $305 (RT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512261
> View attachment 3512262
> View attachment 3512263


----------



## vornado

hellokimmiee said:


> I don't want to say no but it's less likely. A majority of restocking happens about an hour before opening. Shoe restocking is a bit more random but it still happens early in the day from 11-1.
> 
> By late afternoon, they're not restocking anymore cause the floor is a mess and they're busy cleaning up. I think if you find anything, it'll be because someone left it behind or it was very well hidden.
> 
> If you're looking for Loubs and Valentino, you have to be there at the exact moment they put it out. Period. If you're interested in Prada, Jimmy Choo, etc. you can probably still find something.
> 
> For purses, you may have a shot if it's expensive (relative to other prices) or a brand not super recognizable when people are throwing purses all over the place. When I found the mini Marcie, the purses had already been tossed over a few times. It was only $115 so I have to think if anyone recognized it, they would've grabbed it. A lot of people grab purses and end up putting them back when they see the price so I'd def check there.
> 
> For clothes, I think you'd be okay as resellers aren't really targeting that area with the exception of coats.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> It's all over the place really. Every purse I grabbed looked brand new with the exception of the Rockstud Crossbody. The strap was actually detached from its loop cause it was missing the Rockstud screw that loops it. I had extras at home so I knew I could fix it. It also had a few light scratches on the leather but I knew if I put it back someone would snatch it up. I would say the majority of purses are lightly used if at all.
> 
> Shoes are different as a majority of them are more obviously used. I've actually grabbed a few Rockstuds and put them back because the patent had crazy stains. Out of the two I grabbed, one appeared to have been refinished and had a rubber sole, the other pair had a few marks and the bottoms were used but not badly. I had brought wet wipes with me so once I got the marks off I felt good about buying them. Crazy thing is people are still buying Rockstuds with these huge red and brown stains in the patent.
> 
> I've noticed prices are the same for an item wether it's damaged or gently used so I'd rather wait it out for a good pair. A brand new shoe is more expensive though.



Thank you hellokimmiee! I went to the store yesterday afternoon.  Saw some miu miu Prada, jimmy choo, valentino, but the condition was ..bad. I bought a pink longchamp valentine tote for $40, saw a blue  jimmy choo bag, $23x,  a manolo chaos sandals for $38, but I didn't buy them. Totally I spent about 1.5 hours there, still couldn't figure out how the resellers can make money from this.


----------



## mranda

vornado said:


> Thank you hellokimmiee! I went to the store yesterday afternoon.  Saw some miu miu Prada, jimmy choo, valentino, but the condition was ..bad. I bought a pink longchamp valentine tote for $40, saw a blue  jimmy choo bag, $23x,  a manolo chaos sandals for $38, but I didn't buy them. Totally I spent about 1.5 hours there, still couldn't figure out how the resellers can make money from this.



I went a few times this week. I never stay for more than 1 hour, but sometimes I don't find anything worth buying. If I had to guess, I would imagine that the resellers make what would be equivalent to a minimum wage job.


----------



## itsmree

hey guys - this is not NR, but i have been watching these and now they are 40% off - so under 300 if they have your size left:
http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/product/valentino-bud-crisscross-strap-sandals-504328485.html


----------



## hellokimmiee

vornado said:


> Thank you hellokimmiee! I went to the store yesterday afternoon.  Saw some miu miu Prada, jimmy choo, valentino, but the condition was ..bad. I bought a pink longchamp valentine tote for $40, saw a blue  jimmy choo bag, $23x,  a manolo chaos sandals for $38, but I didn't buy them. Totally I spent about 1.5 hours there, still couldn't figure out how the resellers can make money from this.



I was there yesterday morning too and yeah it was a pretty sucky day other than the coats. I haven't found anything great for a week now. 

I've heard they're really short staffed and can't process fast enough to put things out. Also, that a lot of employees are quitting or getting fired so they haven't been putting out as much good stuff. Hopefully they'll pick up more seasonal employees and start putting designer items out more regularly.


----------



## Kelly7adria

When is the 10x points day at the rack for cardholders? I know I got an email, but I deleted it


----------



## Lodpah

arina_kitty said:


> I apologize if I have offended you since I didn't know. I'm just direct quoting what my friends have been telling me and has been circulating around.


No problem. It's cool. Just letting it be known. Thanks for your response.


----------



## labellavita27

So amazing?! Where? And is there anything wrong with it?


----------



## ladybeaumont

Kelly7adria said:


> When is the 10x points day at the rack for cardholders? I know I got an email, but I deleted it



This Saturday I think.


----------



## potomacng

Hi,
Do you guys know which NR in the Bay Area has clearance dress with extra 40% off?  I went to the one on Christy Rd yesterday but they don't have the extra 40% for dress.  Thanks.


----------



## llyan

potomacng said:


> Hi,
> Do you guys know which NR in the Bay Area has clearance dress with extra 40% off?  I went to the one on Christy Rd yesterday but they don't have the extra 40% for dress.  Thanks.


I don't know for certain, but I think it's a promotion that they run during random Clear the Rack events.  If a SF store was participating in it, the promotion would have ended already on Sunday.


----------



## sparksfly

potomacng said:


> Hi,
> Do you guys know which NR in the Bay Area has clearance dress with extra 40% off?  I went to the one on Christy Rd yesterday but they don't have the extra 40% for dress.  Thanks.



That ended Sunday. It was just a short promotion. Sorry!


----------



## Kelly7adria

My rack just got in a bunch of Kendra Scott Elle earrings in abalone. Marked $30, but rang up $20


----------



## pinkfeet

madgrl786 said:


> Oh I saw the application was open for seasonal positions at my local rack so I figured I'd try. Thanks for the heads up though!



All the racks and Nordstrom are still hiring my in my area. Still apply. Online it will say what they are hiring for. 

It's not too late. Or call and talk to hr directly. Good luck


----------



## floatinglili

arina_kitty said:


> I apologize if I have offended you since I didn't know. I'm just direct quoting what my friends have been telling me and has been circulating around.



You got a direct update from the Queen of Those Formerly Referred To As Gypsies to enlighten you as to the current must- have fashion in personal identity politics! Lucky you!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Lodpah said:


> Sorry but the term Gypsy or Gypsies is really derogatory and offensive. Please say Romas or Irish Travellers. Thank you.


I think just Roma since they live all over Europe. I believe the Roma tribes came from India, originally.


----------



## Luv n bags

Kelly7adria said:


> My rack just got in a bunch of Kendra Scott Elle earrings in abalone. Marked $30, but rang up $20



If anyone sees a pair of these, can you please put them on hold? I will charge send them.

Thank you!


----------



## Atahack23

tigertrixie said:


> If anyone sees a pair of these, can you please put them on hold? I will charge send them.
> 
> Thank you!



My mom was just at the Fair Oaks, VA rack and sent me this picture. They should still be there.


----------



## afsweet

As of this morning around 11 am. Saint Laurent heels but super small!


----------



## Mimmy

Black Friday weekend, November 25 to November 28, extra 30% off clearance items. Friday through Monday.


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> Black Friday weekend, November 25 to November 28, extra 30% off clearance items. Friday through Monday.



Ooh. Something for me to do! Haha. None of the other Black Friday sales caught my attention.


----------



## Luv n bags

Atahack23 said:


> My mom was just at the Fair Oaks, VA rack and sent me this picture. They should still be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525796



Thank you!!


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> Thank you!!



Thanks for posting.  I was able to get several pairs as gifts!


----------



## Atahack23

tigertrixie said:


> Thanks for posting.  I was able to get several pairs as gifts!



That's great!! Happy to hear! [emoji3]


----------



## restricter

My huge NR purchase today was Coppola Keratin Color Care shampoo and conditioner.  I saved a few dollars off of retail which made me happy, but not as happy as I would have been if I'd found an awesome pair of shoes.


----------



## arina_kitty

Found this today at the Chicago Last Chance store for $180. I think its currently still selling for $1245 at full priced stores. There is damage on the heel, but it's repairable.


----------



## peacelovesequin

arina_kitty said:


> Found this today at the Chicago Last Chance store for $180. I think its currently still selling for $1245 at full priced stores. There is damage on the heel, but it's repairable.



Congrats. Those are beautiful. The damage is not that bad! 

I need to make a journey out there [emoji574]️[emoji179][emoji164]


----------



## arina_kitty

Thank you!  Yes please make it out here soon  right now the crowd isn't that bad on a Saturday but it's already looking like a mess in the shoe department (imagine shoes all over the floor that you can't even walk ) I say take advantage while the crowd is still small because I would imagine it will go up soon! Quite a few local fashion bloggers have been blogging about their finds. 

Good luck! 


peacelovesequin said:


> Congrats. Those are beautiful. The damage is not that bad!
> 
> I need to make a journey out there [emoji574]️[emoji179][emoji164]


----------



## mranda

arina_kitty said:


> Found this today at the Chicago Last Chance store for $180. I think its currently still selling for $1245 at full priced stores. There is damage on the heel, but it's repairable.



Wow!! Great find!! Did you find them first thing in the morning or later in the day?


----------



## lms910

My VALENTINO SHOE day has come!! One pair size 36 for me!!!! The app doesnt work on my iphone so I cant take a pic. Love latch nude for $299 red tag! And of course on the day I was not expecting! Also found a commes des garcon stripes top for $34. Happy day!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

First arina_kitty and now lms910, I'm happy for you ladies. 
Can't wait to see yours lms910! 
#ValentinoLoveStory


----------



## ilovejae

arina_kitty said:


> Found this today at the Chicago Last Chance store for $180. I think its currently still selling for $1245 at full priced stores. There is damage on the heel, but it's repairable.



wow，chicago has last chance now？


----------



## lms910

peacelovesequin said:


> First arina_kitty and now lms910, I'm happy for you ladies.
> Can't wait to see yours lms910!
> #ValentinoLoveStory



TPF is back for iphone 7. Phew! And here they are!!!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

lms910 said:


> TPF is back for iphone 7. Phew! And here they are!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3526786
> View attachment 3526787



That color is [emoji91]


----------



## lms910

My new CDG top...its a little too big but i like oversized long sleeves tops.


----------



## krisvoys

If anyone happens to come across Burberry ties can you please post. Would love to get my hubby one for the holidays! Thanks


----------



## arina_kitty

This was Saturday afternoon, around 3pm or so ☺️ I believe it was around the time they were restocking because I went around the same aisle once, and then half an hour later (after the restock) it was there 



mranda said:


> Wow!! Great find!! Did you find them first thing in the morning or later in the day?


----------



## arina_kitty

Yes! It opened about less than a month ago ☺️ 



ilovejae said:


> wow，chicago has last chance now？


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu NR Ward location






Boys sizes 


UPC for white


UPC for black 


Girls sizes


----------



## newport5236

krisvoys said:


> If anyone happens to come across Burberry ties can you please post. Would love to get my hubby one for the holidays! Thanks



I found one for my boyfriend at the rack last year around this time!  It was at the market street rack in SF...they had a bunch to choose from, but none of he classic check pattern.  Great gift idea, and good luck with the search


----------



## bakeacookie

Classic check pattern popped up a couple months ago. But it was...older looking. Not like the modern pattern that's on the recent ties. I know Metro Pointe had several in stone and pink colorways in September. 

If I can find a tie's tag from DBF I'll share.


----------



## itsmree

so hey ladies. i am on my 5th chat with NR "customer care" this week. trying to cancel a partial order that is over 2 weeks processing. { i am just about done with ever buying online at NR again.}
 anyway, this is the second person today that uses "patients" instead of "patience" - would you correct them? is that rude?


----------



## amstevens714

hellokimmiee said:


> My apps not working so I'm attaching my photos on the browser version.
> 
> I also got a Canada goose coat for $98 today originally $700. Funny story, I had a Burberry Brit Raincoat I was debating on getting and this one lady followed me around the store to get it. Then she started begging me for it, finally she offered me $20 cash. This was all a 2 hour process. I don't know if she was a reseller or just obsessed but I figured if she wanted it that badly she could have it and I took the $20. I'm holding out for a Moncler coat so either way I figure I could use the good karma.



Oh my gosh hellokimmiee! These bags are all awesome - you are one lucky (and I'm sure strategic [emoji6]) gal! I'm jealous! [emoji7]


----------



## meowmix318

itsmree said:


> so hey ladies. i am on my 5th chat with NR "customer care" this week. trying to cancel a partial order that is over 2 weeks processing. { i am just about done with ever buying online at NR again.}
> anyway, this is the second person today that uses "patients" instead of "patience" - would you correct them? is that rude?



lol I wouldn't correct them. Especially since you are contacting them to try to help you. 

I am a college teacher and it seems like this generation is unaware of proper spelling/ grammar and can't do basic math either.


----------



## ashlie

meowmix318 said:


> lol I wouldn't correct them. Especially since you are contacting them to try to help you.
> 
> I am a college teacher and it seems like this generation is unaware of proper spelling/ grammar and can't do basic math either.



I don't 100% agree with that statement, but can see where you are coming from. IMO I think it comes from their parents, not even higher education. I have friends that are college graduates, or even have their masters and cannot use the past, present, or future tense correctly. ( i.e. Seen, saw, "I seen her") Lol I correct them. You can see their anger. I don't care. It's actually quite irritating.


----------



## itsmree

meowmix318 said:


> lol I wouldn't correct them. Especially since you are contacting them to try to help you.
> 
> I am a college teacher and it seems like this generation is unaware of proper spelling/ grammar and can't do basic math either.


thanks - it is nice to see different views. my husband is a college professor as well and he thinks i should. he thinks most likely they are using the wrong word with every interaction.



ashlie said:


> I don't 100% agree with that statement, but can see where you are coming from. IMO I think it comes from their parents, not even higher education. I have friends that are college graduates, or even have their masters and cannot use the past, present, or future tense correctly. ( i.e. Seen, saw, "I seen her") Lol I correct them. You can see their anger. I don't care. It's actually quite irritating.



personally, i do mind when i am corrected, but it is always face-to-face and you can see if someone is making fun of you or trying to be helpful in "real life" . . .
online, emotions can not really be read. i would never want to be rude, but if i was using the wrong word, especially in my workplace, i would want to be corrected but wasn't sure what the consensus was... back to shopping lades


----------



## itsmree

correction since i can't edit...


itsmree said:


> thanks - it is nice to see different views. my husband is a college professor as well and he thinks i should. he thinks most likely they are using the wrong word with every interaction.
> personally, i do* NOT *mind when i am corrected, but it is always face-to-face and you can see if someone is making fun of you or trying to be helpful in "real life" . . .
> online, emotions can not really be read. i would never want to be rude, but if i was using the wrong word, especially in my workplace, i would want to be corrected but wasn't sure what the consensus was... back to shopping lades


----------



## valval92

Prada wedges very pretty size 8 PM for location


----------



## Mimmy

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3528081
> View attachment 3528082
> 
> 
> Prada wedges very pretty size 8 PM for location



Someone get these; not my size, but still $790 at Barney's. I paid more for the black ones, and love them!


----------



## LuxeDeb

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3528081
> View attachment 3528082
> 
> 
> Prada wedges very pretty size 8 PM for location



Soo cute and looks like it might be a pricing mistake. Wish they were my size!


----------



## MissL

Anyone interested in these Ferragamo boots? Great deal!

https://postimg.org/image/iv9iwmp6z/
[URL]https://postimg.org/image/du8r0s6lx/[/URL]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

MissL said:


> Anyone interested in these Ferragamo boots? Great deal!
> 
> What size are they?


----------



## MissL

9.5
https://postimg.org/image/t417rrp83/


----------



## dichka

Ordered from the site. Is it normal for shipping to take long?


----------



## pinky7129

dichka said:


> Ordered from the site. Is it normal for shipping to take long?



Takes foreverrrr


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

MissL said:


> Anyone interested in these Ferragamo boots? Great deal!
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/iv9iwmp6z/
> [URL]https://postimg.org/image/du8r0s6lx/[/URL]



wow that's a good deal. It's my size but I have big calves and I don't know if it's going to fit


----------



## valval92

Please no more PM about the Prada shoes they are now gone


----------



## nicole0612

MissL said:


> Anyone interested in these Ferragamo boots? Great deal!
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/iv9iwmp6z/
> [URL]https://postimg.org/image/du8r0s6lx/[/URL]



Insanely beautiful, but too big for me


----------



## peacelovesequin

xxx affiliate links are not allowed
please ONLY post deals for NR in this thread.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Nordstrom also has Valentino, Jimmy Choo, Prada on sale (%40).


----------



## cocodiamonds




----------



## cocodiamonds

yesss


----------



## cocodiamonds

Not designer but for 90 percent off I took them


----------



## thetsarina

Returning these Prada Graffiti flats today. Super beautiful but just not my style. $103. PM me your size for the location.


----------



## bagnutt

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3528671
> View attachment 3528672
> View attachment 3528673
> View attachment 3528674


I like your bracelet!


----------



## bagnutt

cocodiamonds said:


> Not designer but for 90 percent off I took them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528677
> View attachment 3528678
> View attachment 3528679


I did some scouting yesterday at lunch and saw a lot of really inexpensive Nine West, Vince Camuto and Sam Edelman - $12 / $15 / $20.  It looked to me like they did markdowns on many of the "lower-end" brands. Unfortunately, I didn't see anything designer that would be worthy of a black Friday visit.


----------



## Luv n bags

Are these keepers?
Marc by Marc Jacobs $199


----------



## meowmix318

tigertrixie said:


> Are these keepers?
> Marc by Marc Jacobs $199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528897
> View attachment 3528898
> View attachment 3528899
> View attachment 3528900



Pretty. Are they comfortable? Do you think you will wear these often?


----------



## pepperdiva

tigertrixie said:


> Are these keepers?
> Marc by Marc Jacobs $199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528897
> View attachment 3528898
> View attachment 3528899
> View attachment 3528900



I have them and love them! Did you find that they run small? I usually wear a 38 or 38.5 and bought a 39


----------



## dichka

pepperdiva said:


> I have them and love them! Did you find that they run small? I usually wear a 38 or 38.5 and bought a 39



I have a few MBMJ shoes, not these particularly but I've had to size up for all of them.


----------



## dichka

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3528671
> View attachment 3528672
> View attachment 3528673
> View attachment 3528674



Where is that?


----------



## Luv n bags

meowmix318 said:


> Pretty. Are they comfortable? Do you think you will wear these often?





pepperdiva said:


> I have them and love them! Did you find that they run small? I usually wear a 38 or 38.5 and bought a 39





dichka said:


> I have a few MBMJ shoes, not these particularly but I've had to size up for all of them.



They are very comfy.  They are a bit big on me.  I am a size 35 and these are a 35.  Still have to pad them.  

As far as wearing them, they will get their day in the sun during a rotation day.  Would be cute with a simple black dress and some silver or white gold jewelry.


----------



## meowmix318

tigertrixie said:


> They are very comfy.  They are a bit big on me.  I am a size 35 and these are a 35.  Still have to pad them.
> 
> As far as wearing them, they will get their day in the sun during a rotation day.  Would be cute with a simple black dress and some silver or white gold jewelry.



Sounds like a keeper


----------



## Ajx

I'm returning this Milly dress tomorrow. PM me if anyone is interested! Size 4, $59.25 RT


----------



## valval92

So yesterday I went to NR so I could return some designer pants, the manager refuse to return the pants because that NR don't carry high end items, I've never heard that before, this is the first time it's happened to me, I even found a Celine dress there


----------



## meowmix318

valval92 said:


> So yesterday I went to NR so I could return some designer pants, the manager refuse to return the pants because that NR don't carry high end items, I've never heard that before, this is the first time it's happened to me, I even found a Celine dress there



Wow I am surprised to hear about this too. You should be sure to complain to corporate.


----------



## Luv n bags

valval92 said:


> So yesterday I went to NR so I could return some designer pants, the manager refuse to return the pants because that NR don't carry high end items, I've never heard that before, this is the first time it's happened to me, I even found a Celine dress there



This doesn't surprise me.  I notice that the employees are examining each item very carefully - I am waiting for them to sniff the shoes to see if they were worn! 

I understand that there are people who purchase stuff, wear it and return it.  But I think the examination process is getting extreme and ridiculous.  

I was accused of wearing a pair of shoes and returning them - even though the sticker was fully attached to the bottom.  The SA said there was "wear on the heel".  I told her this is Nordstrom Rack, this is expected! I almost called her manager over.  How rude! If I wore them the dirt would have removed the sticker.  Duh!


----------



## carebear12

I've seen "RT" being used a lot. Could someone tell me what it means?


----------



## Ajx

carebear12 said:


> I've seen "RT" being used a lot. Could someone tell me what it means?



RT = red tag
During Clear The Rack red tags are an additional 25% off. Or 30% off this Black Friday!


----------



## bagnutt

Purple is not really my color, but I couldn't pass this up at $48! It was the only one in the store, but message me if interested in the UPC.


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted two of these Kate MossxLongchamp large weekender bags $450 WT


----------



## bagnutt

These Jimmy Choo moto boots are still in store and will be a good deal during the BF sale - $210 after discount / size 39.5


----------



## bagnutt

My Rack put out a ton of Jimmy Choo pumps and sandals - different styles and sizes. All WT, priced between $249 and $399. Forgot my phone today so I couldn't take any pics! [emoji20]


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted 
Weitzman "Hijack" croc embossed boots $199 WT / size 7.5 (I think)


----------



## bagnutt

The LC expandable I posted has an altered/refinished tag, don't think those UPCs are searchable? Made in France though, so a good deal. The other Le Pliage I bought at Nordstrom is from China!


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> The LC expandable I posted has an altered/refinished tag, don't think those UPCs are searchable? Made in France though, so a good deal. The other Le Pliage I bought at Nordstrom is from China!



That's a good deal bagnutt. I used mine for everything!


----------



## Superbaby

Found this de manta bucket bag for $400. Is that a good deal?


----------



## bankygirl

bagnutt said:


> Purple is not really my color, but I couldn't pass this up at $48! It was the only one in the store, but message me if interested in the UPC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529136


GREAT FIND! You always find the best stuff Bagnutt!


----------



## pinkfeet

Are you returning the designer item at the same store you purchased from? Some racks are designer so they might not recognize the item... but if you had the tags/receipt and the pic popped up on the register i don't see the issue.

Return at the full line store, they will take it. At least mine does.


----------



## MissL

Great deal on Stuart Weitzman for anyone interested


----------



## MissL

Also saw a proenza bag


----------



## peacelovesequin

Longchamp (Purple and Grey). $349. WT.


----------



## vornado

Bought the chiara star glitter pumps today, for $161, very comfy, but I don't like the block heels, should I keep them ?


----------



## Luv n bags

vornado said:


> Bought the chiara star glitter pumps today, for $161, very comfy, but I don't like the block heels, should I keep them ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529904



If you don't like the block heel now, you may not reach for that pair in the future when choosing your shoe selection.


----------



## Kelly7adria

CTR online now


----------



## Leto

Kelly7adria said:


> CTR online now



Thanks for pointing it out! I found a pair of Frye boots for $140. And if course found more other stuff [emoji1]


----------



## ladybeaumont

Do you guys think the dresses will be 40% off again tomorrow or just 30% for RT?


----------



## natalia0128

Does the dresses should be 50% like last year?


----------



## mpepe32

Just wanted to wish all the American TPF'ers good luck in their Black Friday Adventures!!!!


----------



## bagnutt

mpepe32 said:


> Just wanted to wish all the American TPF'ers good luck in their Black Friday Adventures!!!!



I am only hitting Rack and then back home to decorate the Christmas tree!
There are so many cheap shoes right now and i need some new flats and heels for work [emoji3]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Happy Black Friday! I did some scouting on Wednesday night. I'll post more finds throughout the weekend. 

ISO:
- High-end designer heels; Size 42 
- MCM or Stella bags

If anyone sees these, please PM me!


----------



## Giosach

natalia0128 said:


> Does the dresses should be 50% like last year?


I stopped by the Rack this morning and it is only 30%.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

peacelovesequin said:


> Happy Black Friday! I did some scouting on Wednesday night. I'll post more finds throughout the weekend.
> 
> ISO:
> - High-end designer heels; Size 42
> - MCM or Stella bags
> 
> If anyone sees these, please PM me!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I wasn't planning on shopping this weekend but I popped in my rack and I'm glad I did because I found the discontinued Tory's I've been looking for. Not extra off but they're normally $225. I've had the black ones for years and they are perfect for work.

The necklace was red tag and it matches my outfit so I got that. 

Now off to a hotel with my bff for our Gilmore Girls and Binge day!


----------



## nikksterxx

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I wasn't planning on shopping this weekend but I popped in my rack and I'm glad I did because I found the discontinued Tory's I've been looking for. Not extra off but they're normally $225. I've had the black ones for years and they are perfect for work.
> 
> The necklace was red tag and it matches my outfit so I got that.
> 
> Now off to a hotel with my bff for our Gilmore Girls and Binge day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530786
> View attachment 3530787



Great find! If you don't mind me asking how much were the Tory flats?


----------



## sunnysideup8283




----------



## nikksterxx

sunnysideup8283 said:


> View attachment 3530792



Thanks so much!


----------



## bagnutt

My mini haul 

Chloe Marcie in cashmere gray. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

It was on the rack near the stock room, still waiting for a security tag - scooped it right up!! $468 




Vince Alanis oxfords 
$55





Delman Python print lace-up flats 
$23





Not pictured: 
Free People boot socks $3 each 
Birkenstock Madrid sandals $18
Skull earbuds $3


----------



## peacelovesequin

sunnysideup8283 said:


> View attachment 3530768
> View attachment 3530770



Do you have the location? Please PM me!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

bagnutt said:


> My mini haul
> 
> Chloe Marcie in cashmere gray. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 3



Totally jealous of your Chloe. Great price!


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> My mini haul
> 
> Chloe Marcie in cashmere gray. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> It was on the rack near the stock room, still waiting for a security tag - scooped it right up!! $468
> 
> View attachment 3530796
> 
> 
> Vince Alanis oxfords
> $55
> 
> View attachment 3530797
> 
> 
> 
> Delman Python print lace-up flats
> $23
> 
> View attachment 3530799
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured:
> Free People boot socks $3 each
> Birkenstock Madrid sandals $18
> Skull earbuds $3



That Chloe! Congrats beautiful! [emoji119][emoji164][emoji92]


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> My mini haul
> 
> Chloe Marcie in cashmere gray. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> It was on the rack near the stock room, still waiting for a security tag - scooped it right up!! $468
> 
> View attachment 3530796
> 
> 
> Vince Alanis oxfords
> $55
> 
> View attachment 3530797
> 
> 
> 
> Delman Python print lace-up flats
> $23
> 
> View attachment 3530799
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured:
> Free People boot socks $3 each
> Birkenstock Madrid sandals $18
> Skull earbuds $3



Yay!!! Beautiful color too. I'm glad you got something, you totally deserve it


----------



## peacelovesequin

sunnysideup8283 said:


> View attachment 3530768
> View attachment 3530770



The Stella is gone. Someone grabbed it! [emoji30] I hope it was a TPF'er! [emoji92][emoji164][emoji179]


----------



## bagnutt

Does anyone know what this Rebecca Minkoff bag is called? I almost bought it - so good looking in person, and only $70 with the discount. But I dropped it like a hot potato when I spotted the Chloe. LOL! 
I don't own any RM and didn't know if it was a deal.


----------



## stacestall

Dresses were only 30% in Durham, NC. 




bagnutt said:


> My mini haul
> 
> Chloe Marcie in cashmere gray. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> It was on the rack near the stock room, still waiting for a security tag - scooped it right up!! $468
> 
> View attachment 3530796
> 
> 
> Vince Alanis oxfords
> $55
> 
> View attachment 3530797
> 
> 
> 
> Delman Python print lace-up flats
> $23
> 
> View attachment 3530799
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured:
> Free People boot socks $3 each
> Birkenstock Madrid sandals $18
> Skull earbuds $3



Congrats and Gorgeous Chloe! Happy Thanksgiving! I absolutely ADORE mine in black, it's a fantastic everyday bag!


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted these Marc Jacobs Nicole Mary Janes. 
$112 with discount / size 39


----------



## MissL

Spotted these


----------



## Superbaby

sunnysideup8283 said:


> View attachment 3530768
> View attachment 3530770



Oh I love that red bag! If anyone saw one, please pm me too !!


----------



## ladybeaumont

Used my 10 pt day and got some good deals on jeans ($6 Joe's Jeans, $20ish Alexander Wang) and I nabbed this:







It still came up to around $130ish but I fell in love with it so I had to have it.


----------



## sammytheMUA

So sad the houston locations never have anything close to the items you ladies have posted here.


----------



## meowmix318

ladybeaumont said:


> Used my 10 pt day and got some good deals on jeans ($6 Joe's Jeans, $20ish Alexander Wang) and I nabbed this:
> 
> View attachment 3530858
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530867
> 
> 
> It still came up to around $130ish but I fell in love with it so I had to have it.



Love the dress


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> I know I should be posting this on the Nordstrom rack forum, but I thought I'd share with my thrifting buddies
> 
> Between myself and my mom, we bought six pairs of wildfox sunnies, all for about $7 each. They were originally between $180-200, but were marked down to $9, and then 30% that price for black Friday. We cleared out our local rack!
> 
> View attachment 3530968
> 
> View attachment 3530969


Wow! I love Wildfox!


----------



## hitt

H


Cc1213 said:


> I know I should be posting this on the Nordstrom rack forum, but I thought I'd share with my thrifting buddies
> 
> Between myself and my mom, we bought six pairs of wildfox sunnies, all for about $7 each. They were originally between $180-200, but were marked down to $9, and then 30% that price for black Friday. We cleared out our local rack!
> 
> View attachment 3530968
> 
> View attachment 3530969


Shut up. THAT IS AWESOME. I've seen a few Wildfox sunglasses at my NR but they weren't on clearance at that price. I am so stoked for you guys. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cc1213

Scored these wildfox sunnies for $7 (after the additional 30% off). These were originally $180-200!!


----------



## nobodiuno

Today I get to peek out of my lurker status and post my find from the NR at Millenia Crossing in Orlando.

Ferragamo originally $625.  NR price $319.97.  First red tag $250.  Second red tag $156.25.  30% CTR.  Additional 30% Black Friday.  Total $65.62.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu NR Ward location
Moschino bag




Proenza bags




Coach


Longchamp




Charlotte Olympia 
Someone was trying to hide this on the top shelf lol


----------



## valval92

Does anyone know why many of the high end items are white tags and no longer red tags? Last year I used to see Jimmy Choo heels for $189 red tag. And now it's 349-499. That's insane


----------



## Ou_louise

My Black Friday CTR finds:
Nike Leggings $12
Theory top $10
Rag & Bone $18
TB FLIP flops $7
TB loafers $33
Hinge Jacket $46!


----------



## meowmix318

Spotted Burberry Boots


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> I know I should be posting this on the Nordstrom rack forum, but I thought I'd share with my thrifting buddies
> 
> Between myself and my mom, we bought six pairs of wildfox sunnies, all for about $7 each. They were originally between $180-200, but were marked down to $9, and then 30% that price for black Friday. We cleared out our local rack!


----------



## Raven3766

Never heard of wildfox, but I will look out from now on. Such great prices,congrats![/QUOTE]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Ou_louise said:


> My Black Friday CTR finds:
> Nike Leggings $12
> Theory top $10
> Rag & Bone $18
> TB FLIP flops $7
> TB loafers $33
> Hinge Jacket $46!
> View attachment 3531144
> View attachment 3531145
> View attachment 3531146
> View attachment 3531147


I almost pulled the trigger on those TB driving mocassins about a week ago but I have way too many drivers as it is. I do love that you got them at a steal.


----------



## cwxx

finds from yesterday - didn't buy any, pm for location if interested


----------



## cwxx




----------



## MissL

The Pashli bag appears to be missing the shoulder strap


----------



## peacelovesequin

MissL said:


> The Pashli bag appears to be missing the shoulder strap




I PM'ed you. Please respond!


----------



## MissL

Also spotted Balenciaga. Cute bag!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

MissL said:


> The Pashli bag appears to be missing the shoulder strap
> [fba1e8d38e2fdd786fe2efedae4ee3e2.jpg[/IMG]



Great price with the 30% off


----------



## MissL

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Great price with the 30% off


Sure is [emoji3] 

The bag has been spoken for!


----------



## RackFanatic

Anyone up for a pair of YSL Tributes?  $299 red tagged and CTR discount. Original box & dustbag, too. First person to pm me their size will get the contact info.


----------



## krisvoys

My rack had a ton of jimmy choos today, all white tagged tho. Still all seemed a littleness pricey in my opinion


----------



## buyingpig

krisvoys said:


> My rack had a ton of jimmy choos today, all white tagged tho. Still all seemed a littleness pricey in my opinion


I saw those Jimmy Choos a few days ago. Didn't post them. They are not the popular styles, all white tagged, just about all of them were priced at $350.  Guess most store got them.


----------



## afsweet

Stopped by last night and there weren't many designer rt items. Spotted flat knee high Burberry boots for 3xx.xx in size 37, dark burgundy colored leather. Also saw SW 'mane' boots in black suede for around the same price. 

DH got these http://www.thefryecompany.com/Chamb...2455319270&utm_campaign=Google Shopping - New for about $35 after red tag discount. 

Saw plenty of these ferragamos WT in bigger sizes https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/e5/8d/82/e58d823554809463968bf810501d4f2e.jpg. They were around $500- a lot for NR! Hoping they get marked down soon.


----------



## krisvoys

Doesn't this CTR end Sunday or Monday?


----------



## RackFanatic

RackFanatic said:


> Anyone up for a pair of YSL Tributes?  $299 red tagged and CTR discount. Original box & dustbag, too. First person to pm me their size will get the contact info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531666



These were purchased by a lovely TPF'er. No more PMs, please.


----------



## lms910

Stopped in late yesterday as I had work all day but had some good luck!! Scored this Coach 1941 saddle bag for $156! (From 895) and these Oliver Peoples sunnies for $24!! (From 405)


----------



## Mimmy

lms910 said:


> Stopped in late yesterday as I had work all day but had some good luck!! Scored this Coach 1941 saddle bag for $156! (From 895) and these Oliver Peoples sunnies for $24!! (From 405)
> View attachment 3531858
> View attachment 3531859



Great finds, Ims!


----------



## bankygirl

peacelovesequin said:


> I PM'ed you. Please respond!


I hope you got it, PLS! It's stunning.


----------



## Lani86

Did anyone happen to visit Last Chance in Chicago for Black Friday? Wonder if they had some sort of deal going.


----------



## peacelovesequin

bankygirl said:


> I hope you got it, PLS! It's stunning.



I did Banky! Totally excited. @MissL is the MVP today! [emoji119][emoji179][emoji92]


----------



## MissL

One last post for today 









I also saw a pair of Prada espadrille wedges. Didn't take pictures but from memory it was a size 40 and reduced to $100 (red tagged)


----------



## mranda

Lani86 said:


> Did anyone happen to visit Last Chance in Chicago for Black Friday? Wonder if they had some sort of deal going.


I was there an hour before opening. There were no special discounts or promotions. I stayed for about 30 minutes and did not find anything. I hope someone else had better luck!!


----------



## Pippi_27

7 for all mankind [emoji1316][emoji1316] 14$ 





Alexander Wang 30$


----------



## Pippi_27

ToryBurch


----------



## Pippi_27

Happy Holidays folks[emoji8]!


----------



## Meganlea0913

N


----------



## meowmix318

krisvoys said:


> Doesn't this CTR end Sunday or Monday?



Monday the 28th


----------



## meowmix318

Spotted today


----------



## virginiaalamode

I lucked out on Black Friday! Two Givenchy scarves (the cashmere "17" scarf and an orange and black silk scarf with crosses), one pair on Manolo BB pumps (worn and refinished), the Chloe scalloped Lauren heels (also worn and refinished) and the Céline ballerina pump. The Célines and the scarves were all 30% off. Manolos were $199 and Chloes were $179.


----------



## Lelaina752

bagnutt said:


> My mini haul
> 
> Chloe Marcie in cashmere gray. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



That's incredible! My dream bag.  Congrats and I'm totally jealous.


----------



## daisygrl

There is nothing better than a good deal! [emoji23]


----------



## natalia0128

Prada heels. $229 before 30%
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I am still at the store


----------



## natalia0128

The sole look brand new to me for the Prada nude pump for $160


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

daisygrl said:


> There is nothing better than a good deal! [emoji23]



Lol, you save nothing [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## lbg4unme

Still at the store. Pm if interested. Armani cape size 8


----------



## lbg4unme

And theory suede jacket


----------



## jerseyAutumn

Not my size so pm me if you want to know which store.


----------



## peacelovesequin

RT = additional 30% off


----------



## bagnutt

daisygrl said:


> There is nothing better than a good deal! [emoji23]



LOL!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

SW. Size: 8M. Price: 99.50.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Marc Jacobs Sunglasses. $27 (RT)
Style: MJ 533/S 8OIDB


----------



## peacelovesequin

Burberry Vest. Size: L. $199 (RT)


----------



## peacelovesequin

ESCADA. Size: 40. $221 (RT, originally 1475.00)


----------



## lbg4unme

These came home with me. Rag & Bone Harrows for $86.62


----------



## buyingpig

Hi everyone, are you guys running into problems where items are ringing up higher than tagged? When it's something that's been on the floor for a long time, and should be ringing up lower? It happened to me twice this weekend. 

For example, I found a pair of pedro garcia sandal that was marked down from 179 to 132.50 in september, it's still marked as 132.50 right now. I was excited when I found them, thinking they must be dirt cheap by now. When I checked out, they rang up as 198??? They honored the $132.5 on the tag, but I am not sure if I will keep them. They been around the store for a long time, they are very dirty by now.

I tried to buy a pair if Santoni oxford for BF, it was marked down a few times, from 350 ish to 130 on the tag.  When I checked out, they rang up as 350 on register and 109 on mobile??? What is going on with Nordstrom Rack' system. Am I the only one experiencing this?


----------



## aidore

Hey.i found kate spade both for 149.97 if somebody ones


----------



## Fashionista365

buyingpig said:


> Hi everyone, are you guys running into problems where items are ringing up higher than tagged? When it's something that's been on the floor for a long time, and should be ringing up lower? It happened to me twice this weekend.
> 
> For example, I found a pair of pedro garcia sandal that was marked down from 179 to 132.50 in september, it's still marked as 132.50 right now. I was excited when I found them, thinking they must be dirt cheap by now. When I checked out, they rang up as 198??? They honored the $132.5 on the tag, but I am not sure if I will keep them. They been around the store for a long time, they are very dirty by now.
> 
> I tried to buy a pair if Santoni oxford for BF, it was marked down a few times, from 350 ish to 130 on the tag.  When I checked out, they rang up as 350 on register and 109 on mobile??? What is going on with Nordstrom Rack' system. Am I the only one experiencing this?


 I experienced it with a pair of shoes and they couldn't provide an explanation but honored the price. Something is going on


----------



## hedonista

Is it better to shop Black Friday in store or Cyber Monday sales? Anyone know what kind of sale NR will be having?


----------



## hedonista

peacelovesequin said:


> Longchamp (Purple and Grey). $349. WT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529788
> View attachment 3529789



I saw the same LC bag at Off 5th in orange and it rang up as $200. Is that a good price?


----------



## LuxeDeb

Spotted Chanel at Dallas location by Northpark. Not a steal though....


----------



## nsl

bagnutt said:


> My mini haul
> 
> Chloe Marcie in cashmere gray. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> It was on the rack near the stock room, still waiting for a security tag - scooped it right up!! $468
> 
> View attachment 3530796
> 
> 
> Vince Alanis oxfords
> $55
> 
> View attachment 3530797
> 
> 
> 
> Delman Python print lace-up flats
> $23
> 
> View attachment 3530799
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured:
> Free People boot socks $3 each
> Birkenstock Madrid sandals $18
> Skull earbuds $3


Oh my goodness! That is my dream bag! What city did you find it in??


----------



## peacelovesequin

hedonista said:


> I saw the same LC bag at Off 5th in orange and it rang up as $200. Is that a good price?



They normally retail for $450.00-$600.00, depending on the size. The cheapest I ever got one at the Rack was $150. 
So $200 is good!


----------



## peacelovesequin

buyingpig said:


> Hi everyone, are you guys running into problems where items are ringing up higher than tagged? When it's something that's been on the floor for a long time, and should be ringing up lower? It happened to me twice this weekend.
> 
> For example, I found a pair of pedro garcia sandal that was marked down from 179 to 132.50 in september, it's still marked as 132.50 right now. I was excited when I found them, thinking they must be dirt cheap by now. When I checked out, they rang up as 198??? They honored the $132.5 on the tag, but I am not sure if I will keep them. They been around the store for a long time, they are very dirty by now.
> 
> I tried to buy a pair if Santoni oxford for BF, it was marked down a few times, from 350 ish to 130 on the tag.  When I checked out, they rang up as 350 on register and 109 on mobile??? What is going on with Nordstrom Rack' system. Am I the only one experiencing this?



I've had this problem recently. 
Things have also been mistagged (UPC's belonging to completely different items).


----------



## Meganlea0913

Returning these Burberry rain boots to the Rack in Oakbrook IL tomorrow. I LOVE them but I'm 5'2 and they come up too high and cut into the back of my leg when I walk. Size 37. They retail for $375


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

It's been a really long time since I posted b/c it's been a while since I picked anything good up. And then I found these. $175 after the 30% off!!!!








also got these for $1.50 each at the last CTR


----------



## potomacng

shoppinggalnyc said:


> It's been a really long time since I posted b/c it's been a while since I picked anything good up. And then I found these. $175 after the 30% off!!!!


ohh, may I ask where you get them and the UPC code?


----------



## hedonista

shoppinggalnyc said:


> It's been a really long time since I posted b/c it's been a while since I picked anything good up. And then I found these. $175 after the 30% off!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got these for $1.50 each at the last CTR



Wow, I've never seen Chanel at the Rack. Are certain brands exclusive to big cities?


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I purchased a Kendra Scott necklace for $20.98, a Michele watch for $72.27, and an Equipment silk top for $18.84 - all after the 30% off.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I spotted these Stuart Weitzman boots for $41.88 after the 30%! I would have purchased these if my calves were smaller. Looks better in person than in the picture. I'm in California so the NR is still open for 1 hr and 40 mins. It's still there.


----------



## Real Authentication

Wow love it! [emoji106]


----------



## Ou_louise

shoppinggalnyc said:


> It's been a really long time since I posted b/c it's been a while since I picked anything good up. And then I found these. $175 after the 30% off!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got these for $1.50 each at the last CTR


Those are absolutely beautiful!!!! Such a great find!!! And great colors too I'm literally drooling


----------



## amstevens714

If anyone sees a Marcie of any kind [emoji4] that they aren't interested in, would you mind please letting me know? I would love one of any kind lol.

Thank you!!


----------



## pinkfeet

Why are you covering the upc number? I have noticed people doing this lately.. or having the pic cut off the upc number. 
Reason?


----------



## cinderella0087

Some of my finds from this weekend! 

Joe's boyfriend jeans - $44 plus 30%



Rebecca Minkoff jellies - $14 plus 30%



Paige coated denim skirt - $24 plus 30%



And I picked these up before the sale but there were a ton there this weekend also:
Sam Edelman Louie - $21


----------



## yakusoku.af

pinkfeet said:


> Why are you covering the upc number? I have noticed people doing this lately.. or having the pic cut off the upc number.
> Reason?



I'm guessing so resellers can't try to locate the deal for themselves. Sales associates can use the UPC to search which store has it and some stores still do phone orders. 
Just like how resellers on IG cover the UPC so other people can't find out which store it's at to get it without the reseller making their money.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I found these beautiful Kendra Scott earrings for $19.97. The tag shows $29.97 but it rang up lower.


----------



## peacelovesequin

pinkfeet said:


> Why are you covering the upc number? I have noticed people doing this lately.. or having the pic cut off the upc number.
> Reason?



I started a NR UPC thread awhile back but realized it was only benefiting resellers. 
I want my fellow *TPF'ers* to luck out. Over the years, I've gotten amazing finds because of fellow members. Just returning the . 

If anyone is interested in something I post, just message me for the UPC. If it's assorted, I'll give you the location.


----------



## Luv n bags

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I found these beautiful Kendra Scott earrings for $19.97. The tag shows $29.97 but it rang up lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535398
> View attachment 3535400



Beautiful!


----------



## hedgwin99

I thought someone was looking for this
Also the Bergen Rack have a lot longchamp bags in leather as well and good stock on jimmy choos and TB
Price is sort of pricy still jimmy choos r around $399


----------



## hedgwin99

Joe jeans


----------



## hedonista

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 3536188
> 
> I thought someone was looking for this
> Also the Bergen Rack have a lot longchamp bags in leather as well and good stock on jimmy choos and TB
> Price is sort of pricy still jimmy choos r around $399



I was looking for the mouse flats! [emoji173]️ Thank you so much for remembering! [emoji8][emoji8]

These aren't my size though...are UPC codes size-specific?

Does anyone know how sizing for MJ flats run?


----------



## BlackGrayRed

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 3536188
> 
> I thought someone was looking for this
> Also the Bergen Rack have a lot longchamp bags in leather as well and good stock on jimmy choos and TB
> Price is sort of pricy still jimmy choos r around $399



Hi,

Do you remember which Longchamp styles?  Colors?  Were they Made in France?

If you have any of the UPCs, let me know, and I can message you!

Thank you!
I love Longchamp! [emoji4]


----------



## Real Authentication

Seriously nordis is amaz[emoji126]


----------



## pinkfeet

aha, ok great thanks guys! I hope its helping real people get the items not resellers. 

Have the AZ resellers left illinois yet? Its been a while since I went to Last Chance but wondered if now was a bad time to go... sometimes I get the itch to hunt and I'd like to go. My Rack has zilch.


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted some new items today
Didn't buy anything, message me for deets


----------



## bagnutt

Gucci
$379 WT / 35


----------



## bagnutt

MBMJ micro backpack/crossbody
$129 RT


----------



## bagnutt

Table of Woolrich blankets
$25 each WT


----------



## Meganlea0913

pinkfeet said:


> aha, ok great thanks guys! I hope its helping real people get the items not resellers.
> 
> Have the AZ resellers left illinois yet? Its been a while since I went to Last Chance but wondered if now was a bad time to go... sometimes I get the itch to hunt and I'd like to go. My Rack has zilch.



I've been twice this week. Not sure if they are the AZ resellers but I was told they are limiting the resellers to what they can buy. I found Louboutins $129, Burberry boots $49, Ferragamo wedges $79, Valentino pumps $101 all in the last few days. If you want a coat you have to go in the morning but I've had good luck with shoes any time of day.


----------



## bagnutt

Burberry
Suede flats with box & dustbag
$259 WT sizes: 37.5 / 38.5 / 40


----------



## bagnutt

Meganlea0913 said:


> I've been twice this week. Not sure if they are the AZ resellers but I was told they are limiting the resellers to what they can buy. I found Louboutins $129, Burberry boots $49, Ferragamo wedges $79, Valentino pumps $101 all in the last few days. If you want a coat you have to go in the morning but I've had good luck with shoes any time of day.



Would love to see pics of your finds!!
[emoji4]


----------



## bagnutt

Longchamp
$79 WT / 37


----------



## bagnutt

TB W&R
$79 / 8.5


----------



## Meganlea0913

bagnutt said:


> Would love to see pics of your finds!!
> [emoji4]



I didn't buy the Valentino pumps but here are the other 3 that I did buy. I found the boots at NR but returned them only to find them here for 1/4 the price!


----------



## bagnutt

Maybe these Pradas will penny out soon?
$99 RT / 39


----------



## bagnutt

Rag&Bone leather espadrilles
$62 RT / 35


----------



## bagnutt

Weitzman
$199 WT / 35


----------



## bagnutt

LC Le Pliage 
$89 WT


----------



## bagnutt

Meganlea0913 said:


> I didn't buy the Valentino pumps but here are the other 3 that I did buy. I found the boots at NR but returned them only to find them here for 1/4 the price!
> View attachment 3536541
> View attachment 3536539
> View attachment 3536540



Those Loubs are HOT!! [emoji91][emoji95]


----------



## Yogathlete

Meganlea0913 said:


> I didn't buy the Valentino pumps but here are the other 3 that I did buy. I found the boots at NR but returned them only to find them here for 1/4 the price!
> View attachment 3536541
> View attachment 3536539
> View attachment 3536540


Weird!! I got the SAME louboutins maybe 1.5 years ago at the Rack also. It was brand new (not WR). I wonder where they get these random pairs? They weren't in the full line stores, says the SA I work with when I bought them.


----------



## twoblues

Yogathlete said:


> Weird!! I got the SAME louboutins maybe 1.5 years ago at the Rack also. It was brand new (not WR). I wonder where they get these random pairs? They weren't in the full line stores, says the SA I work with when I bought them.



Probably from a 3rd party. There were all those Valentinos awhile back that were not very discounted. I'm pretty sure they didn't come from regular Nordstrom.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Meganlea0913 said:


> I didn't buy the Valentino pumps but here are the other 3 that I did buy. I found the boots at NR but returned them only to find them here for 1/4 the price!
> View attachment 3536541
> View attachment 3536539
> View attachment 3536540



All fabulous, but OMG those Loubs are gorgeous!!!


----------



## bagnutt

The white tag Jimmy Choos I am seeing in various locations are still very pricey. But these JC / Rob Pruitt Anouk pumps are interesting.
$349 / 38.5
Terrible pics, I'm using my tablet


----------



## bagnutt

Someone messaged me about these Vince Alanis oxfords. 
Spotted another pair
$81 RT / 8.5


----------



## bagnutt

Longchmp makeup bag
$44.97 WT


----------



## bagnutt

Swarovski bracelet set
$62 RT


----------



## BlackGrayRed

bagnutt said:


> Someone messaged me about these Vince Alanis oxfords.
> Spotted another pair
> $81 RT / 8.5
> 
> View attachment 3537224



I think that was me. [emoji4]
Still too small. [emoji24]
Still crossing fingers...

Thank you!


----------



## amandalinx

bagnutt said:


> The white tag Jimmy Choos I am seeing in various locations are still very pricey. But these JC / Rob Pruitt Anouk pumps are interesting.
> $349 / 38.5
> Terrible pics, I'm using my table


 those are so cute!!


----------



## afsweet

As of last night at closing. The table of Jimmy Choo were all white tags and priced at $300+. Most were bigger sizes- like 38+. 

There was also 2 pairs of Jimmy Choos in tiny size 3 and 4 or 4.5 if anyone is interested. Also spotted a pair of Tods suede ankle booties I think in size 5.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. Marc Jacobs. Size 39.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Jimmy Choo. Size: 40.5. Price: $249 (RT)


----------



## Luv n bags

Houston, Texas ladies! Which NR should I go to that would have tiny sizes and the best selection? When I yelped it, I saw 3 NRs


----------



## hedgwin99

Proenza 
Not cheap $999.99


----------



## twoblues

tigertrixie said:


> Houston, Texas ladies! Which NR should I go to that would have tiny sizes and the best selection? When I yelped it, I saw 3 NRs



Post Oak is good.


----------



## hedgwin99

All at NJ Rack


----------



## kema042290

I just left a pair of 8 rag and bone booties in a gray color in the nr at union in NYC. Under 7.5 neat clearance 259 ... I think the sample sale will be cheaper and the condition isn't amazon


----------



## kema042290

Actually it's a 8.5 and the one that has the strap thingie on the side


----------



## hedgwin99

Few more at the same location


----------



## Luv n bags

twoblues said:


> Post Oak is good.



Thank you! That's where I will go


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> Thank you! That's where I will go



Sorry for all the questions.  Is this the Rack near Cartier and Hermes?


----------



## krisvoys

Does anyone know if they've done women's shoe markdowns since the CTR?


----------



## IStuckACello

Wow a thousand for the ps1?? That's a big jump .


----------



## stephan142

tigertrixie said:


> Sorry for all the questions.  Is this the Rack near Cartier and Hermes?


It's in the same area. It is across from the galleria mall on westheimer and post oak.

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## RhiannonMR

IStuckACello said:


> Wow a thousand for the ps1?? That's a big jump .



It looks like the PS1 Fringe pouch. Right now retail on those bags, unfringed since that seems to be a last yr thing is $890 and Saks had em on sale for $500. Not a good deal unless you HAVE to have fringe.


----------



## restricter

NR was a bust but I scored at Off 5th and the Lord & Taylor outlet this weekend!  I found a pair of pink patent Roger Vivier pumps on clearance for $130 and a pair of Loeffler Randall pumps for $31 at Off 5th.  L&T had a pair of Loeffler Randall boots for $34!  And of course, everything is Puffy-approved.



View attachment 3538819


----------



## restricter

Puffy wants to know what I'm getting next!


----------



## hedgwin99

restricter said:


> NR was a bust but I scored at Off 5th and the Lord & Taylor outlet this weekend!  I found a pair of pink patent Roger Vivier pumps on clearance for $130 and a pair of Loeffler Randall pumps for $31 at Off 5th.  L&T had a pair of Loeffler Randall boots for $34!  And of course, everything is Puffy-approved.
> 
> View attachment 3538806
> 
> View attachment 3538819
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538810
> View attachment 3538813
> View attachment 3538816



Wow[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## lms910

stephan142 said:


> It's in the same area. It is across from the galleria mall on westheimer and post oak.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app



They are all super close-if you are her during the week try to avoid it around rush hour!


----------



## MissL

Picked up a few things over the last few weeks, some worth mentioning deals include: 
- Paige Jimmy Jimmy shorts ($15)
- Nike Air Max Dynasty runners ($27)
- The Kooples Soft Chevron shirt ($35)
- Rag & Bone Mandy Cardigan ($116)
- Current/Elliot The Stiletto distressed jeans ($27) 
- Paige Verdugo Crop Undone Hem jeans ($35)
- Sam Edelman Louie black boots ($21)
- Valentino Rockstud black sunnies ($70) (one of my fave finds!)


----------



## Luv n bags

stephan142 said:


> It's in the same area. It is across from the galleria mall on westheimer and post oak.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you! I hit all the stores.  A Cartier Love Bracelet is in my wishlist!!


----------



## pinky7129

tigertrixie said:


> Thank you! I hit all the stores.  A Cartier Love Bracelet is in my wishlist!!



Do it, you won't regret it!


----------



## Luv n bags

lms910 said:


> They are all super close-if you are her during the week try to avoid it around rush hour!



Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

pinky7129 said:


> Do it, you won't regret it!



I got sticker shock! I bought a scarf at Hermes, first.  And then got sticker shock at Cartier.


----------



## pinky7129

tigertrixie said:


> I got sticker shock! I bought a scarf at Hermes, first.  And then got sticker shock at Cartier.



I agree, but purchase it and after 15 min you'll never wanna take it off! I also insured mine that night. When I had it off for a week to engrave I felt naked!


----------



## peacelovesequin

MissL said:


> Picked up a few things over the last few weeks, some worth mentioning deals include:
> - Paige Jimmy Jimmy shorts ($15)
> - Nike Air Max Dynasty runners ($27)
> - The Kooples Soft Chevron shirt ($35)
> - Rag & Bone Mandy Cardigan ($116)
> - Current/Elliot The Stiletto distressed jeans ($27)
> - Paige Verdugo Crop Undone Hem jeans ($35)
> - Sam Edelman Louie black boots ($21)
> - Valentino Rockstud black sunnies ($70) (one of my fave finds!)



Great finds MissL!


----------



## peacelovesequin

restricter said:


> Puffy wants to know what I'm getting next!
> 
> View attachment 3538822



So cute!


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone see any cheap Prada sunnies at their Rack? I bought a pair for $27 about a month ago and wish I bought some for x-mas gifts. I'm on the hunt for some now.


----------



## bagnutt

Very large expandable Longchamp with adjustable shoulder strap. Color: ice blue, $154


----------



## bagnutt

Shinola leather totes, $449
brown & black


----------



## bagnutt

Lanvin necklace
$212 RT


----------



## bagnutt

rag&bone Mabel bootie
$198 RT / 9.5


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Thanks to Tpfer Rackfanatic for helping get these ysl tributes! They are so beautiful. The original box and dust bag are a plus.


----------



## ilovejae

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Thanks to Tpfer Rackfanatic for helping get these ysl tributes! They are so beautiful. The original box and dust bag are a plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539954



awesome find


----------



## cuzideserveit

Here are my finds in the last 2 weeks:

Burberry pea coat $261
*Burberry quilted jacket $359 or $379.
Alexander Wang leather jacket $103
Kate Spade dress $41
Michael Kors block heels $42
3.1 Philip Lim top $52
*Equipment wool & cashmere turtleneck $45
Chloe Heels $79
Tori Burch espadrilles $29
Prada espadrilles $119
Aquatalia booties $52

*Except for these for items, everything was after 30% off

My favorite finds are Burberry pea coat, Prada espadrilles, and the booties. Can't wait to wear those Prada cuties!!!!


----------



## sparksfly

cuzideserveit said:


> Here are my finds in the last 2 weeks:
> 
> Burberry pea coat $261
> *Burberry quilted jacket $359 or $379.
> Alexander Wang leather jacket $103
> Kate Spade dress $41
> Michael Kors block heels $42
> 3.1 Philip Lim top $52
> *Equipment wool & cashmere turtleneck $45
> Chloe Heels $79
> Tori Burch espadrilles $29
> Prada espadrilles $119
> Aquatalia booties $52
> 
> *Except for these for items, everything was after 30% off
> 
> My favorite finds are Burberry pea coat, Prada espadrilles, and the booties. Can't wait to wear those Prada cuties!!!!



Could you post photos of the pea coat and quilted jacket?


----------



## vornado

cuzideserveit said:


> Here are my finds in the last 2 weeks:
> 
> Burberry pea coat $261
> *Burberry quilted jacket $359 or $379.
> Alexander Wang leather jacket $103
> Kate Spade dress $41
> Michael Kors block heels $42
> 3.1 Philip Lim top $52
> *Equipment wool & cashmere turtleneck $45
> Chloe Heels $79
> Tori Burch espadrilles $29
> Prada espadrilles $119
> Aquatalia booties $52
> 
> *Except for these for items, everything was after 30% off
> 
> My favorite finds are Burberry pea coat, Prada espadrilles, and the booties. Can't wait to wear those Prada cuties!!!!



Awesome!


----------



## Ou_louise

I got a pair of Black Balenciaga Cut Out Boots for $175!
And Red Hunter Boots for $38!!


----------



## randr21

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Thanks to Tpfer Rackfanatic for helping get these ysl tributes! They are so beautiful. The original box and dust bag are a plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539954


I have these and they're my go to dressy shoes.  Comfort all night long.


----------



## marcj

Has anyone come across moncler or Canada goose at the rack ? I am desperately looking for one


----------



## cuzideserveit

sparksfly said:


> Could you post photos of the pea coat and quilted jacket?







Let me know if you cant see the pics. Im new to the forum and learned in a hard way that the iphone app isnt the greatest way to get used to the forum... Especially when you're trying to upload your first post


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Ou_louise said:


> I got a pair of Black Balenciaga Cut Out Boots for $175!
> And Red Hunter Boots for $38!!



Ooh, I'd love to see a picture of the Bal cut out boots [emoji7]


----------



## pecknnibble

cuzideserveit said:


> View attachment 3540314
> View attachment 3540315
> 
> 
> Let me know if you cant see the pics. Im new to the forum and learned in a hard way that the iphone app isnt the greatest way to get used to the forum... Especially when you're trying to upload your first post



Omg I love that pea coat!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] congrats on the find! Was it an assorted tag?


----------



## RackFanatic

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Thanks to Tpfer Rackfanatic for helping get these ysl tributes! They are so beautiful. The original box and dust bag are a plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539954



My pleasure!!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I got them in NJ - only pair of course. DM me for the UPC - I feel like resellers watch me LOL


potomacng said:


> ohh, may I ask where you get them and the UPC code?



It's a rare find - only once did I find a skirt but that's it. 


hedonista said:


> Wow, I've never seen Chanel at the Rack. Are certain brands exclusive to big cities?



Thanks! I just couldn't resist 


Ou_louise said:


> Those are absolutely beautiful!!!! Such a great find!!! And great colors too I'm literally drooling


----------



## Yanira

Delete post!


----------



## Belen.E

I went in to buy a RM purse. Left with.....










Both were $230 W&R. The Pradas were hidden in the regular shoe section! Yay!


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino pumps got marked down, but not by much
$318 RT / both size 38


----------



## bagnutt

Choo refurbs
both size 39.5

Glitter peep toes $179 WT
Lace sling backs $229 WT


----------



## Ou_louise

marcj said:


> Has anyone come across moncler or Canada goose at the rack ? I am desperately looking for one


I haven't seen any Canada Goose in my rack but I have seen Moncler jackets in mine! Mainly in small sizes like XS. TBH i think sales associates scoop them up before they make it to the floor lol


----------



## Ou_louise

Hi! If anyone sees any Chloe flats/booties (scalloped flats or any cute ankle booties) in a size 37.5 or 38 please let me know!! If you'd like me to look out for anything in my area I'd be glad to return the favor (:


----------



## lms910

Ou_louise said:


> Hi! If anyone sees any Chloe flats/booties (scalloped flats or any cute ankle booties) in a size 37.5 or 38 please let me know!! If you'd like me to look out for anything in my area I'd be glad to return the favor (:



 Man I feel like ive seen at least 3 pair in the last few months in 7.5! My mom is a 7 so I always venture into that size. Will keep in mind!


----------



## bagnutt

Marni sneakers
$61 RT / size 41


----------



## bagnutt

Bally Camily boots
suede with shearling
$179 RT / size 42


----------



## Ou_louise

lms910 said:


> Man I feel like ive seen at least 3 pair in the last few months in 7.5! My mom is a 7 so I always venture into that size. Will keep in mind!


Thank you so much! Anything you have in mind? I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## RTA

shoppinggalnyc said:


> It's been a really long time since I posted b/c it's been a while since I picked anything good up. And then I found these. $175 after the 30% off!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got these for $1.50 each at the last CTR



Amazing find!! So happy for you!


----------



## Ou_louise

Crazy how I was just on a hunt for these! These are on sale in Nordstrom.com!! Only size 9.5US from what I checked right now. I was able to snag a pair but I'm still on the hunt for other sizes (:


----------



## Ou_louise

Ou_louise said:


> View attachment 3541063
> 
> Crazy how I was just on a hunt for these! These are on sale in Nordstrom.com!! Only size 9.5US from what I checked right now. I was able to snag a pair but I'm still on the hunt for other sizes (:


Whoops meant colors* haha


----------



## peacelovesequin

Burberry boots. Size: 40. $329 WT


----------



## peacelovesequin

Jimmy Choo. Size: 40. $389 WT


----------



## peacelovesequin

peacelovesequin said:


> Jimmy Choo. Size: 40.5. Price: $249 (RT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537714
> View attachment 3537715
> View attachment 3537716



Now $87 bucks! I'm still in the store if you're interested.


----------



## sparksfly

peacelovesequin said:


> Now $87 bucks! I'm still in the store if you're interested.



What size? I'm not familiar with UK sizing.


----------



## sparksfly

Saw these last night:


----------



## sparksfly

.


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone seen those at their rack? I bought a pair for $27 but they're assorted so it pulls up all the Prada sunglasses they have. 

I was hoping to get more for Christmas gifts.


----------



## bagnutt

sparksfly said:


> Saw these last night:
> View attachment 3542019
> 
> View attachment 3542020
> 
> View attachment 3542021
> 
> View attachment 3542022


Wow, it looks like there are new markdowns on those past season Jimmy Choos already?  
The Rack markdown schedule baffles me.  I still see those Tory Burch mohair "Easton" smoking slippers with the embroidered beetles in my store. They have been there for almost 2 years (tags say Jan 2015) and are still priced at $123.  I actually had an SA scan them because I was sure they had pennied out already.  Nope!  Ticketed price was correct.


----------



## buyingpig

I am seriously never ordering anything from NR online anymore. The order I placed on the 24th of November is still not processed yet. I asked to cancel my order, but all they would do is request return, and hope when the shipping department process my order, it gets canceled/refunded. 

It's been 10 business day!!!!


----------



## Mimmy

buyingpig said:


> I am seriously never ordering anything from NR online anymore. The order I placed on the 24th of November is still not processed yet. I asked to cancel my order, but all they would do is request return, and hope when the shipping department process my order, it gets canceled/refunded.
> 
> It's been 10 business day!!!!



I feel your frustration! I placed an order on November 25th. My items supposedly shipped on December 5th; they are scheduled to arrive on December 12th. 

They are Christmas presents. If I don't think they will work, I will have to buy something else and return them. I didn't think about how long it would take for them to arrive; I will in the future! [emoji35]


----------



## intrigue

Mimmy said:


> I feel your frustration! I placed an order on November 25th. My items supposedly shipped on December 5th; they are scheduled to arrive on December 12th.
> 
> They are Christmas presents. If I don't think they will work, I will have to buy something else and return them. I didn't think about how long it would take for them to arrive; I will in the future! [emoji35]



I had a similar problem last year. I ordered gifts on 11/30 and one arrived just in time for Xmas but the other two items did not arrive until January 21!! Almost two months from the date i ordered. Plus, one of the items was the completely wrong color. I have not ordered from them since. The entire process of my trying to locate the item and cancel etc was a nightmare because  customer service was horrible and kept telling me somebody would look into the matter and get back to me. 

I hope you have a better experience than I did and get the items in a timely manner!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

peacelovesequin said:


> Now $87 bucks! I'm still in the store if you're interested.



Did someone already get these?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Did someone already get these?



PM'ed you!


----------



## SeattleGal93

peacelovesequin said:


> Now $87 bucks! I'm still in the store if you're interested.



Interested! Are these still available??


----------



## shesnochill

bagnutt said:


> Bal wrap bracelet
> $75 WT
> 
> View attachment 3515995



Wow!!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## peacelovesequin

FYI: I just attempted to do a charge-send & got denied. According to the SA, "we are no longer taking phone orders. You have to pick up the item or order through the NR app." 
WTH!  I don't know if it's only this store or being implemented country-wide.


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> FYI: I just attempted to do a charge-send & got denied. According to the SA, "we are no longer taking phone orders. You have to pick up the item or order through the NR app."
> WTH!  I don't know if it's only this store or being implemented country-wide.



Nooooooo!! Say it ain't so!

So many of their "policies" come about randomly and vary store to store - let us hope this one doesn't stick!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Spotted not buying...the valentino's  have the dust bag.  This is my 1st time spotting Valentino at my rack so this gives me hope!!!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

peacelovesequin said:


> FYI: I just attempted to do a charge-send & got denied. According to the SA, "we are no longer taking phone orders. You have to pick up the item or order through the NR app."
> WTH!  I don't know if it's only this store or being implemented country-wide.



Maybe just that store? I did a charge/send just last week.


----------



## Luv n bags

peacelovesequin said:


> FYI: I just attempted to do a charge-send & got denied. According to the SA, "we are no longer taking phone orders. You have to pick up the item or order through the NR app."
> WTH!  I don't know if it's only this store or being implemented country-wide.



I tried yesterday and got denied.  This sucks!


----------



## twoblues

tigertrixie said:


> I tried yesterday and got denied.  This sucks!



I think it depends on the store management - I was denied a year ago and have done some recently.


----------



## peacelovesequin

twoblues said:


> I think it depends on the store management - I was denied a year ago and have done some recently.





tigertrixie said:


> I tried yesterday and got denied.  This sucks!





bagnutt said:


> Nooooooo!! Say it ain't so!
> 
> So many of their "policies" come about randomly and vary store to store - let us hope this one doesn't stick!





Thruhvnseyes said:


> Maybe just that store? I did a charge/send just last week.



I placed two last week, no problem. I just called another one and got the same response. Maybe it's because of the holiday season. These "policies" are just made up on a whim!


----------



## gracie05

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Spotted not buying...the valentino's  have the dust bag.  This is my 1st time spotting Valentino at my rack so this gives me hope!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543319
> View attachment 3543321
> View attachment 3543322
> View attachment 3543324



Ooh those Valentinos are my size! I'm interested!


----------



## valval92

bagnutt said:


> Nooooooo!! Say it ain't so!
> 
> So many of their "policies" come about randomly and vary store to store - let us hope this one doesn't stick!


That happened to me too, they told me many stores no longer take phone orders


----------



## natalia0128

Jimmy choo wedge for $93 plus tax


----------



## AnnaFreud

bagnutt said:


> Wow, it looks like there are new markdowns on those past season Jimmy Choos already?
> The Rack markdown schedule baffles me.  I still see those Tory Burch mohair "Easton" smoking slippers with the embroidered beetles in my store. They have been there for almost 2 years (tags say Jan 2015) and are still priced at $123.  I actually had an SA scan them because I was sure they had pennied out already.  Nope!  Ticketed price was correct.



I've been watching those beetle TBs too! I keep expecting them to get further marked down at each CTR but they have stayed consistently $123. Boo...


----------



## sparksfly

bagnutt said:


> Wow, it looks like there are new markdowns on those past season Jimmy Choos already?
> The Rack markdown schedule baffles me.  I still see those Tory Burch mohair "Easton" smoking slippers with the embroidered beetles in my store. They have been there for almost 2 years (tags say Jan 2015) and are still priced at $123.  I actually had an SA scan them because I was sure they had pennied out already.  Nope!  Ticketed price was correct.



My store never gets Jimmy Choos so I was surprised to see them in my size. 

I saw them that night at my store too. Still the same expensive price. I wonder why they never get marked down.


----------



## bagnutt

If anyone sees items from the MBMJ x Disney collab at their Rack, please PM me. I found this darling necklace as a gift for my niece, $14 RT




I am looking for accessories: the phone case, another jewelry piece or any of the SLGs. 










Thank you [emoji177]


----------



## vornado

bagnutt said:


> If anyone sees items from the MBMJ x Disney collab at their Rack, please PM me. I found this darling necklace as a gift for my niece, $14 RT
> 
> View attachment 3543584
> 
> 
> I am looking for accessories: the phone case, another jewelry piece or any of the SLGs.
> 
> View attachment 3543597
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543598
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543599
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji177]



So cute!


----------



## babeexphat

oh my goodness! I love the alice in wonderland collabo!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

bagnutt said:


> If anyone sees items from the MBMJ x Disney collab at their Rack, please PM me. I found this darling necklace as a gift for my niece, $14 RT
> 
> View attachment 3543584
> 
> 
> I am looking for accessories: the phone case, another jewelry piece or any of the SLGs.
> That phone case is Gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 3543597
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543598
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543599
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji177]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

valval92 said:


> That happened to me too, they told me many stores no longer take phone orders



Guess my shopping at the Rack will be less now.


----------



## Superbaby

Found this at Nordstrom designer sale. At my size. Not the greatest price but at least I am not paying full price


----------



## Superbaby

And these .... what do you guys think ?


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3544787
> 
> 
> Found this at Nordstrom designer sale. At my size. Not the greatest price but at least I am not paying full price



How much were they?


----------



## bankygirl

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3544789
> View attachment 3544790
> 
> 
> And these .... what do you guys think ?


Love them all, but then again I am a total enabler LOL


----------



## bankygirl

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3544787
> 
> 
> Found this at Nordstrom designer sale. At my size. Not the greatest price but at least I am not paying full price


As far as Rockstuds go, these are amazing and unique. If you love them and are comfortable with what you paid, I would keep them because you never know if you'll find something comparable at the rack, especially if you've been looking for a while.


----------



## meowmix318

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3544787
> 
> 
> Found this at Nordstrom designer sale. At my size. Not the greatest price but at least I am not paying full price


These are beautiful


----------



## vivelebag

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3544787
> 
> 
> Found this at Nordstrom designer sale. At my size. Not the greatest price but at least I am not paying full price



Even the box is pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Superbaby




----------



## buyingpig

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3545116


They are cute, but I personally can never spend so much on a pair of shoes. They probably won't be around on second markdown though. Maybe keep them if you really love them.


----------



## Cxchloexc

Bought this.


----------



## vickyseml

full price was over $400 after sales tax , got it for $160 before tax . LOVE Moschino


----------



## nicole0612

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3545116



Great find!


----------



## bagnutt

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3544789
> View attachment 3544790
> 
> 
> And these .... what do you guys think ?



I think that you are using this forum to glean intel and promote your reselling activities.

I was checking out #nordstromrack on Instagram today and I see that you are reselling  all of the shoes you posted: Rockstuds, Blahniks, and CO flats. Some matching listings on eBay as well.


----------



## nicole0612

bagnutt said:


> I think that you are using this forum to glean intel and promote your reselling activities.
> 
> I was checking out #nordstromrack on Instagram today and I see that you are reselling  all of the shoes you posted: Rockstuds, Blahniks, and CO flats. Some matching listings on eBay as well.



Wow. Good catch bagnutt!


----------



## TinksDelite

And her profile lists her occupation as retail managment.. hmmmm......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hedgwin99

bagnutt said:


> I think that you are using this forum to glean intel and promote your reselling activities.
> 
> I was checking out #nordstromrack on Instagram today and I see that you are reselling  all of the shoes you posted: Rockstuds, Blahniks, and CO flats. Some matching listings on eBay as well.



Good detective work[emoji106]


----------



## deltalady

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3544787
> 
> 
> Found this at Nordstrom designer sale. At my size. Not the greatest price but at least I am not paying full price



Not a fan. Priced way too high for a non-classic color and a busy design.


----------



## Superbaby

bagnutt said:


> I think that you are using this forum to glean intel and promote your reselling activities.
> 
> I was checking out #nordstromrack on Instagram today and I see that you are reselling  all of the shoes you posted: Rockstuds, Blahniks, and CO flats. Some matching listings on eBay as well.



I shop a lot and I have a buyer remorse. I don't live near the rack or the store so returning it is quite a hassle. I buy things on impulse and I don't think. 

I don't resell them at higher prices. I sell them at same prices I get them at just because I am too lazy to go back to do return. I also just bought a Chanel rainbow boy bag so I am just trying to hold off on purchases. You can go to the Nordstrom website and verify the prices. 

I work for a retail pharmaceutical company. Not Nordstrom or fashion retail. 

I was just asking if I should keep them. Sorry for the misunderstanding and I won't post anymore of my findings.


----------



## Superbaby

Reselling activities?

Oh please. If you go to my Instagram profile, it's mostly my modeling pics. I do sell $200-300g watches on Instagram. Hardly anything from Nordstrom. 

Please don't crucify me just based on one question on whether I should keep the shoes or not. I have been a member for a long time and I hardly post any of my findings here.


----------



## bagnutt

Just keeping it real. Other forum members should be aware that if they share intel with you, the item might end up on IG or ebay. 

And you did post here that you got that McQueen bucket for $400, but it was listed on IG at $600. Interestingly, that insta photo/post has been deleted since last night. Hmmm...


----------



## Superbaby

bagnutt said:


> Just keeping it real. Other forum members should be aware that if they share intel with you, the item might end up on IG or ebay.
> 
> And you did post here that you got that McQueen bucket for $400, but it was listed on IG at $600. Interestingly, that insta photo/post has been deleted since last night. Hmmm...



You like drama. I deleted it cause I sold it. Price for that bucket bag is $500 plus. And I got it for $400 because I used my $100 Nordstrom Notes. 

I own many McQueen and I am not in love with that bag. And I found that McQueen myself. I didn't get it from your guys intel. Give me a break. 

I even offered to sell the stuff I got for the same price to those who pm me. I don't do this for a living. This won't make me any money. 

I am over this drama. You can believe whatever you want. This is getting out of control.


----------



## newport5236

bagnutt said:


> If anyone sees items from the MBMJ x Disney collab at their Rack, please PM me. I found this darling necklace as a gift for my niece, $14 RT
> 
> View attachment 3543584
> 
> 
> I am looking for accessories: the phone case, another jewelry piece or any of the SLGs.
> 
> View attachment 3543597
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543598
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543599
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji177]



The coin purses and popular items sold out really quick at full price in that collection.  I would be amazed if they make it to the rack, but good luck, I would be interested too!  That necklace is a perfect gift!


----------



## Luv n bags

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3544787
> 
> 
> Found this at Nordstrom designer sale. At my size. Not the greatest price but at least I am not paying full price



Valentino stores have 40% off list price.  I saw a lot of basic colors and some Native Collection items.  Maybe with the discount it equals out.  But if you like these, keep 'em!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

bagnutt said:


> I think that you are using this forum to glean intel and promote your reselling activities.
> 
> I was checking out #nordstromrack on Instagram today and I see that you are reselling  all of the shoes you posted: Rockstuds, Blahniks, and CO flats. Some matching listings on eBay as well.


Good call on that one bagnutt. Last thing we are are more resellers!


----------



## pepperdiva

Gorgeous jimmy choos at union square Manhattan. I saw them about 30 mins ago but couldn't get reception to post them in store. Size 38


----------



## meowmix318

Hello ladies, I will be Portland, OR in a few weeks and was wondering if any of the nearby NR locations would be worth going to. Thank you


----------



## peacelovesequin

pepperdiva said:


> View attachment 3547236
> View attachment 3547238
> 
> Gorgeous jimmy choos at union square Manhattan. I saw them about 30 mins ago but couldn't get reception to post them in store. Size 38



These keep popping up. Too cute!


----------



## cinderella0087

Grabbed these this weekend but didn't have time to post! 

Tory Butch Raleigh for $15!


----------



## krisvoys

Just tried to do a charge send for a pair of athletic shoes and the store said they stopped doing them recently. I will be so disappointed if all stores implement this


----------



## bakeacookie

Wow. That means the app won't come back at all if we can't search and send. 

Did they stop playing that advertisement in stores? I was there yesterday but I don't recall.


----------



## Kelly7adria

Has anyone had problems with their NR app shopping cart lately? I had been adding items to my cart to remind myself I was interested. If I did nothing, they would either expire or sell out, but I could see what had been there. Now, they just completely disappear. I added a few things to my cart last night and now my cart is completely empty. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Kelly7adria said:


> Has anyone had problems with their NR app shopping cart lately? I had been adding items to my cart to remind myself I was interested. If I did nothing, they would either expire or sell out, but I could see what had been there. Now, they just completely disappear. I added a few things to my cart last night and now my cart is completely empty. Has anyone else had this problem?



Not with the app itself but with the NR site in general. I ordered a Ted Baker dress for approx $67 and my order got cancelled. Two days later, I saw the same dress (in the same size as my original order) back in stock for $50 more. I also ordered an item that got fulfilled but it took forever to ship.


----------



## buyingpig

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Not with the app itself but with the NR site in general. I ordered a Ted Baker dress for approx $67 and my order got cancelled. Two days later, I saw the same dress (in the same size as my original order) back in stock for $50 more. I also ordered an item that got fulfilled but it took forever to ship.


Happened to me with a pair of shoes. I made them reorder for me at the lower price. They first said no to me, but then agreed to do it as a one time courtesy after I requested supervisor. They repeated multiple times about how they don't PM.

I was pretty upset over the whole ordeal.  I didn't ask for a PM. I simply asked for them to honor the price they sold the item to me for before they canceled my order.


----------



## amstevens714

buyingpig said:


> Happened to me with a pair of shoes. I made them reorder for me at the lower price. They first said no to me, but then agreed to do it as a one time courtesy after I requested supervisor. They repeated multiple times about how they don't PM.
> 
> I was pretty upset over the whole ordeal.  I didn't ask for a PM. I simply asked for them to honor the price they sold the item to me for before they canceled my order.



I also had this happen with a pair of frye boots! I called because I saw they were in stock again, but by the time he answered they were sold out again  I should have just purchased them and then argued my case. Oh well.


----------



## madgrl786

cinderella0087 said:


> Grabbed these this weekend but didn't have time to post!
> 
> Tory Butch Raleigh for $15!
> 
> View attachment 3547298
> 
> View attachment 3547300



That's seriously amazing! They're really cute too, congrats! Tried checking it out at my local rack and nothing but these in light blue for like $160. -_- This color was all sold out.


----------



## kema042290

When is the next CLR? I kinda cooled way down on NR since they are playing when it comes to their shipping. It's basically Haute Look now.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

kema042290 said:


> When is the next CLR? I kinda cooled way down on NR since they are playing when it comes to their shipping. It's basically Haute Look now.



I was told that the next clear the rack would be after Christmas


----------



## Lelaina752

It's so disappointing to read these problems with NordstromRack.com.  I saw a few items I liked but didn't order because of all the problems mentioned with shipping.  Now items are being cancelled and appearing again for a higher price? What is going on?  What happened to the excellent Nordstrom customer service experience? Or does that not apply to NR?


----------



## sarasmom

I had this happen also, ordered items, got cancellation notice about a week after, and then the exact items show up in stock.


----------



## Neah Alexandra

Valentino Black Patent Brogues, regular price $995 but I scored them for $299


----------



## yakusoku.af

Lelaina752 said:


> It's so disappointing to read these problems with NordstromRack.com.  I saw a few items I liked but didn't order because of all the problems mentioned with shipping.  Now items are being cancelled and appearing again for a higher price? What is going on?  What happened to the excellent Nordstrom customer service experience? Or does that not apply to NR?



This isn't new, at least not for me.  I ordered a pair of Gypsy05 shorts last summer for $20 during CTR and it was canceled. Then they showed up in a few sizes for $49.99 not even red tag so they weren't included in the next CTR.


----------



## sparksfly

cinderella0087 said:


> Grabbed these this weekend but didn't have time to post!
> 
> Tory Butch Raleigh for $15!
> 
> View attachment 3547298
> 
> View attachment 3547300



Did they have anymore? Would love to search and send if possible.


----------



## vanfall

saw gold rockstud flat sandals size 38. 299 RT


----------



## Lelaina752

yakusoku.af said:


> This isn't new, at least not for me.  I ordered a pair of Gypsy05 shorts last summer for $20 during CTR and it was canceled. Then they showed up in a few sizes for $49.99 not even red tag so they weren't included in the next CTR.



Ugh, such a bummer.  I wasn't a Rack shopper until recently because one opened near me (and that's when I started reading this thread and seeing everyone's amazing finds).  I haven't had any awesome finds yet, but I was still excited about .com until I read about thsee issues.


----------



## madisontaylor

Spotted 2 different sizes for $829.97. Pm your size for the location!


----------



## ashlie

madisontaylor said:


> View attachment 3548465
> View attachment 3548466
> 
> 
> Spotted 2 different sizes for $829.97. Pm your size for the location!



Omg. [emoji15] why are they so expensive. Literally, you could get them cheaper in Europe not on sale!!


----------



## mpepe32

madisontaylor said:


> View attachment 3548465
> View attachment 3548466
> 
> 
> Spotted 2 different sizes for $829.97. Pm your size for the location!


I love the colour combo but they're beyond my budget!  Hope someone gets them


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu NR Ward location
A bunch of Proenza ps1s 
Most were $899.99-999.99
All white tag
Tiny was $699.99


----------



## peacelovesequin

madisontaylor said:


> View attachment 3548465
> View attachment 3548466
> 
> 
> Spotted 2 different sizes for $829.97. Pm your size for the location!



Wow, I've never seen them that expensive. Are they W&R?


----------



## madisontaylor

Nope! White tag. I was so excited when I saw them and then I flipped them over. [emoji26]

The price does explain why there are three pairs still left at one store


----------



## IStuckACello

Hmm so white tag should be direct from the manufacturer then right! Especially with that many? That's too bad. I really like the fringe one but would never spend that much.


----------



## Dahls

vanfall said:


> saw gold rockstud flat sandals size 38. 299 RT


Did you get them? If not, can you pm me the location please?


----------



## vanfall

update on my previous post. I didnt have my phone with me but these were the ones i saw at the baldwin common location in auburn hill, MI. Sorry I dont know if they r still there. size 38


----------



## bagnutt

madisontaylor said:


> View attachment 3548465
> View attachment 3548466
> 
> 
> Spotted 2 different sizes for $829.97. Pm your size for the location!



Holy moly those are pricey!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Need your advice ladies. Found a pandora at Last Chance but I'm debating. It's $388 before tax. I've got a $20 so it'll be $368. It's got some wear on the handle but still in good condition. Do you guys think it's worth it?


----------



## gquinn

hellokimmiee said:


> Need your advice ladies. Found a pandora at Last Chance but I'm debating. It's $388 before tax. I've got a $20 so it'll be $368. It's got some wear on the handle but still in good condition. Do you guys think it's worth it?
> 
> View attachment 3548577
> 
> View attachment 3548578
> 
> View attachment 3548580



That leather/color/texture doesn't look good IMO. I would hold out for something else at that price. 

If you really love it, go for it but don't buy just because of the brand.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

hellokimmiee said:


> Need your advice ladies. Found a pandora at Last Chance but I'm debating. It's $388 before tax. I've got a $20 so it'll be $368. It's got some wear on the handle but still in good condition. Do you guys think it's worth it?
> 
> View attachment 3548577
> 
> View attachment 3548578
> 
> View attachment 3548580


I wouldn't get it if you don't love it. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## hellokimmiee

ballerinakgurl said:


> I wouldn't get it if you don't love it. But that's just my opinion.





gquinn said:


> That leather/color/texture doesn't look good IMO. I would hold out for something else at that price.
> 
> If you really love it, go for it but don't buy just because of the brand.



I've been wanting a Pandora forever but I'm scared this one might be too worn [emoji29] All the purses are priced the same here whether they're new or extremely used so waiting for a new one would probably be the best thing to do but who knows when that'll be.


----------



## AugustaBlue

hellokimmiee said:


> Need your advice ladies. Found a pandora at Last Chance but I'm debating. It's $388 before tax. I've got a $20 so it'll be $368. It's got some wear on the handle but still in good condition. Do you guys think it's worth it?
> 
> View attachment 3548577
> 
> View attachment 3548578
> 
> View attachment 3548580



I would pass. The bag doesn't look in good condition, Givenchy or no. I know a sale is tempting, but the product still needs to be worthwhile no matter the price.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Here's some other things I saw today but passed on:










Chloe would've been a good deal but it had a lot of dye transfer.


----------



## Dahls

vanfall said:


> update on my previous post. I didnt have my phone with me but these were the ones i saw at the baldwin common location in auburn hill, MI. Sorry I dont know if they r still there. size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548571



They're gone, but thanks for the response


----------



## peacelovesequin

hellokimmiee said:


> Need your advice ladies. Found a pandora at Last Chance but I'm debating. It's $388 before tax. I've got a $20 so it'll be $368. It's got some wear on the handle but still in good condition. Do you guys think it's worth it?
> 
> View attachment 3548577
> 
> View attachment 3548578
> 
> View attachment 3548580



It's way too worn @hellokimmiee. If it was cheaper, you could have it repaired, but for that price - NO! 
#StepAwayFromTheBag


----------



## hedgwin99

peacelovesequin said:


> It's way too worn @hellokimmiee. If it was cheaper, you could have it repaired, but for that price - NO!
> #StepAwayFromTheBag



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## meowmix318

ashlie said:


> Omg. [emoji15] why are they so expensive. Literally, you could get them cheaper in Europe not on sale!!



And maybe cheaper at Nordstrom or the Valentino store because they are having their sale


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted
Celine ballet pumps
$249 RT / 38


----------



## bagnutt

Someone bought the Bal wrap bracelet but then returned it. Same price, $75, but it's red-tagged now. Missing the box and duster.


----------



## bagnutt

Kate Moss x Longchamp
$190 RT


----------



## hellokimmiee

peacelovesequin said:


> It's way too worn @hellokimmiee. If it was cheaper, you could have it repaired, but for that price - NO!
> #StepAwayFromTheBag



Haha yeah you guys are my voice of reason.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

peacelovesequin said:


> It's way too worn @hellokimmiee. If it was cheaper, you could have it repaired, but for that price - NO!
> #StepAwayFromTheBag




This is such good advice for anyone...thank you!
This kind of caring and insight is what makes this community so invaluable and special! Yay! [emoji122]


----------



## vornado

peacelovesequin said:


> It's way too worn @hellokimmiee. If it was cheaper, you could have it repaired, but for that price - NO!
> #StepAwayFromTheBag



I like this hashtag lol


----------



## cinderella0087

sparksfly said:


> Did they have anymore? Would love to search and send if possible.



I'm so sorry! I don't seem to get notifications when I'm quoted anymore even though they're turned on in my settings... it's very frustrating. 

I did not see another pair there (Northgate in Seattle) but you could see if someone could search the UPC??


----------



## bagnutt

hellokimmiee said:


> Haha yeah you guys are my voice of reason.



I think I would get addicted to Last Chance - good thing I'm not in Chicago!! 

That Chloe is too cute - what was the price on that?


----------



## meowmix318

cinderella0087 said:


> I'm so sorry! I don't seem to get notifications when I'm quoted anymore even though they're turned on in my settings... it's very frustrating.
> 
> I did not see another pair there (Northgate in Seattle) but you could see if someone could search the UPC??



That is the same for me. I do not get a notification when quoted either.


----------



## hellokimmiee

bagnutt said:


> I think I would get addicted to Last Chance - good thing I'm not in Chicago!!
> 
> That Chloe is too cute - what was the price on that?



I pretty much am [emoji28] 

It was $155. It's the same one I bought in black awhile back but it had blue transfer dye on the back and bottom so I didn't want to risk it. It had the original authenticity/care cards and price tag though which mine didn't.


----------



## peacelovesequin

vornado said:


> I like this hashtag lol



I think it's going to be my new signature, lol. 



hellokimmiee said:


> Haha yeah you guys are my voice of reason.




We all need that voice of reason. 
Quite a few times I've bought things because they were on sale & thought afterwards _“Do I really need this" (or just want it because it's designer). _
Wait, Is Last Chance final sale?


----------



## Lauren0404

hellokimmiee said:


> Here's some other things I saw today but passed on:
> 
> View attachment 3548623
> 
> View attachment 3548624
> 
> View attachment 3548625
> 
> View attachment 3548626
> 
> 
> Chloe would've been a good deal but it had a lot of dye transfer.



OMG [emoji7] can I just give you my money and send you shopping for me?!? So jealous


----------



## Yogathlete

bagnutt said:


> Someone bought the Bal wrap bracelet but then returned it. Same price, $75, but it's red-tagged now. Missing the box and duster.
> 
> View attachment 3548689


BAH!! I'm scared to call again since last time I called three times and they claimed they didn't have it... Lol


----------



## Yogathlete

hellokimmiee said:


> Need your advice ladies. Found a pandora at Last Chance but I'm debating. It's $388 before tax. I've got a $20 so it'll be $368. It's got some wear on the handle but still in good condition. Do you guys think it's worth it?
> 
> View attachment 3548577
> 
> View attachment 3548578
> 
> View attachment 3548580


Honestly this condition looks wrecked... Almost like wasting $368 down the drain. Not worth it IMO. You can get a new one on sale (I did!) for like $900. I'd rather pay a few hundred more dollars for a pristine one.


----------



## vornado

Hi, girls, I called our NR today to check one item with UPC code, they said they didn't have the product and the company had disabled some feathers so they can't check if any other store may have it or not. Is that the new policy?


----------



## Ou_louise

vornado said:


> Hi, girls, I called our NR today to check one item with UPC code, they said they didn't have the product and the company had disabled some feathers so they can't check if any other store may have it or not. Is that the new policy?


I think it's only like that with certain items. Usually when I check for non assorted designer items only that store would pop up and no other stores. I wish it wasn't like that though /:


----------



## hellokimmiee

peacelovesequin said:


> I think it's going to be my new signature, lol.
> 
> 
> We all need that voice of reason.
> Quite a few times I've bought things because they were on sale & thought afterwards _“Do I really need this" (or just want it because it's designer). _
> Wait, Is Last Chance final sale?



Yeah, it is. I've already made the mistake of buying one thing I changed my mind on so trying not to do it again.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Yogathlete said:


> Honestly this condition looks wrecked... Almost like wasting $368 down the drain. Not worth it IMO. You can get a new one on sale (I did!) for like $900. I'd rather pay a few hundred more dollars for a pristine one.



Yeah, I think it looked better in person but it definitely had wear. I ended up leaving it last night. I stopped by again this morning and it's gone so someone must've thought it was worth.


----------



## francesmonique

For any of you ladies in So Cal. The Topanga rack has tons of Jimmy Choo in many sizes, most 60% off retail. They must have just gotten a shipment in because they did not have this many in when I lost stopped in a few weeks ago. They have a lot of different styles. I just ran in to do a return so I didn't take any pictures.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

I forgot to mention this. I was at Colma Rack a few days ago and saw they had Barefoot Dreams throws (either $40-50). I remember seeing that a lot of people were fans of this brand, so just thought I would share.


----------



## MahoganyQT

hedonista said:


> I was looking for the mouse flats! [emoji173]️ Thank you so much for remembering! [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> These aren't my size though...are UPC codes size-specific?
> 
> Does anyone know how sizing for MJ flats run?



I have a pair of patent leather mouse flats and they run small on me. I usually wear a US 8 and the US 9/EU 39 fit me.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I just returned these if anyone is interested sz 38 $119.97


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Also spotted these valentino's if anyone is interested


----------



## Superbaby

Pm me for your size if anyone is interested.
It's $477.98 plus tax


----------



## kellytheshopper

Cute Tory Burch at rockaway, NJ


----------



## itsmree

ladies, check this out:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...ory-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=GREY PATENT


----------



## sparksfly

cinderella0087 said:


> I'm so sorry! I don't seem to get notifications when I'm quoted anymore even though they're turned on in my settings... it's very frustrating.
> 
> I did not see another pair there (Northgate in Seattle) but you could see if someone could search the UPC??



Thanks! They had other pairs but all $179. I wonder if they ring up $14?


----------



## kiwiaz

Hey, has anyone been to the nordstrom rack in Eatontown, NJ? I am going to NJ by the end of this month. Does anyone know if that eatontown store is worth going?


----------



## dichka

kiwiaz said:


> Hey, has anyone been to the nordstrom rack in Eatontown, NJ? I am going to NJ by the end of this month. Does anyone know if that eatontown store is worth going?



It's a hit or miss location


----------



## jessl

Found some nice markdowns today: a whole bin of Chloe jellies for $35 and this little Minkoff coin pouch for $10. Also picked up a few House of Harlow jewelry items for about $12


----------



## bagnutt

jessl said:


> Found some nice markdowns today: a whole bin of Chloe jellies for $35 and this little Minkoff coin pouch for $10. Also picked up a few House of Harlow jewelry items for about $12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550064
> View attachment 3550066


When I see the bins that haven't been emptied, I always make a bee-line for them!  There's usually a few gems that no one has seen or gotten their hands on.  Love the coin purse


----------



## vornado

got a Burberry sandringham shearling jacket today, the original price was $3xxx, I got it for $600 after tax and fit perfectly !


----------



## stevenpa

francesmonique said:


> For any of you ladies in So Cal. The Topanga rack has tons of Jimmy Choo in many sizes, most 60% off retail. They must have just gotten a shipment in because they did not have this many in when I lost stopped in a few weeks ago. They have a lot of different styles. I just ran in to do a return so I didn't take any pictures.



Do you know if they had Anouks by any chance?


----------



## buyingpig

jessl said:


> Found some nice markdowns today: a whole bin of Chloe jellies for $35 and this little Minkoff coin pouch for $10. Also picked up a few House of Harlow jewelry items for about $12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550064
> View attachment 3550066


I don't think the chloe jellies are new markdowns. They been 35 dollars since about 2 CTR ago.


----------



## bakeacookie

Are those Chloe jellies even comfortable? 

I know a cousin who'd wear them but I'd only get them if they'd be comfy.


----------



## buyingpig

bakeacookie said:


> Are those Chloe jellies even comfortable?
> 
> I know a cousin who'd wear them but I'd only get them if they'd be comfy.


2 CTR ago, I bought a pair in my size. It was $20 something with the 25% off.

I think I am going to return it. The fastening mechanism kinda sucks. I struggle a little getting them on and off. Other than that, they are just very flat, no special arch support or any cushioning.


----------



## bakeacookie

buyingpig said:


> 2 CTR ago, I bought a pair in my size. It was $20 something with the 25% off.
> 
> I think I am going to return it. The fastening mechanism kinda sucks. I struggle a little getting them on and off. Other than that, they are just very flat, no special arch support or any cushioning.



Thanks! I'll pass on them then.


----------



## jessl

bakeacookie said:


> Are those Chloe jellies even comfortable?
> 
> I know a cousin who'd wear them but I'd only get them if they'd be comfy.



I tried them on but they weren't really anything special. There is a little leather piece at the heel but it doesn't provide any cushion and the clasp is hard to open.


----------



## cinderella0087

sparksfly said:


> Thanks! They had other pairs but all $179. I wonder if they ring up $14?



If they're the same color then I would think so! You could always show my screen shot and see. Who knows with NR these days though.


----------



## sparksfly

cinderella0087 said:


> If they're the same color then I would think so! You could always show my screen shot and see. Who knows with NR these days though.



I had them search that color and she said out of state stores had them for $179 so I have no idea. I saw a navy pair at my rack priced at $179. 

Thanks!


----------



## afsweet

I have renewed hope for my local rack, which basically never had anything higher end than coach and TB. I finally found Rockstuds, but unfortunately they're priced much higher than I would have liked! I'm hoping this recent shipment of designer items makes it to red tag.There were still plenty of Jimmy Choo, ferraggamo, and Tods.


----------



## buyingpig

stephc005 said:


> I have renewed hope for my local rack, which basically never had anything higher end than coach and TB. I finally found Rockstuds, but unfortunately they're priced much higher than I would have liked! I'm hoping this recent shipment of designer items makes it to red tag.There were still plenty of Jimmy Choo, ferraggamo, and Tods.


Wow, love the valentino, but super expensive!!!


----------



## sparksfly

Was looking through the tag and saw that one girl hashtagged both Nordstrom Rack and eBay reseller on her post.

Also another girl found 5 pairs of rock studs in one day [emoji15]


----------



## bakeacookie

Wow. Why are the prices insane on those Valentinos? 

W&R aren't getting marked down quickly anymore. I was eyeing a pair of AGLs, popular but not like sought after for resell, and they haven't been marked down. Even asked if they could check and it came up sticker price. :/ 


With so many racks, I'm finding less and less hidden gems. Or maybe someone finds them all. 
 but either way, it's not as fun as it used to be.


----------



## Luv n bags

I was just at the Rack in Dublin, CA.  Lots of Jimmy Choos, but white tagged
 af $399.  Not a deal to me!


----------



## scgirl212

W&R gold nudist shoes from SW. $120, refinished sole but otherwise perfect. Super excited for these guys!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Went to NR around 2PM and found ... not one... but TWO pairs of Louboutins in my size. 

I literally freaked out in the store. I've never seen a pair of Louboutins at any NR ... ever. Miracles do happen! 

These are Christmas gifts to myself this year. [emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

elisainthecity said:


> Went to NR around 2PM and found ... not one... but TWO pairs of Louboutins in my size.
> 
> I literally freaked out in the store. I've never seen a pair of Louboutins at any NR ... ever. Miracles do happen!
> 
> These are Christmas gifts to myself this year. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3551592



Love them! Congrats!


----------



## IStuckACello

elisainthecity said:


> Went to NR around 2PM and found ... not one... but TWO pairs of Louboutins in my size.
> 
> I literally freaked out in the store. I've never seen a pair of Louboutins at any NR ... ever. Miracles do happen!
> 
> These are Christmas gifts to myself this year. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3551592



Wow! They never have them in our area! Congrats!!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi everyone!  Haven't posted in ages but I found great deals I wanted to share.   There were lots of current /Elliott jeans for $29.97 (white tag), equipment tops and dresses for $24.97 and blazers too!  Some great prices on Parker too but I had to check out bc my stuff got too heavy! I'm thinking about going back for another equipment too in a smaller size for a gift for my son's best friend. HTH


----------



## PetiteFromSF

nicole0612 said:


> Love them! Congrats!



Thank you! [emoji4]



IStuckACello said:


> Wow! They never have them in our area! Congrats!!!



Thanks!


----------



## ThisVNchick

What is a good price to pay for Chloe scalloped flats? My NR never gets them in but with the sale season here, I might look elsewhere to get them but wanted to know what is considered a "good deal"?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

ThisVNchick said:


> What is a good price to pay for Chloe scalloped flats? My NR never gets them in but with the sale season here, I might look elsewhere to get them but wanted to know what is considered a "good deal"?



They're on sale at BG for $257. 
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Chlo...0UmH4uKCFpwcG1-RC8vLQoIXqCZCTG_y_gaAiHU8P8HAQ


----------



## ThisVNchick

elisainthecity said:


> They're on sale at BG for $257.
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Chlo...0UmH4uKCFpwcG1-RC8vLQoIXqCZCTG_y_gaAiHU8P8HAQ



Thanks, I saw that that's why I was asking if the deals at NR are better. I don't need a pair asap (a have a few that I rotate now) but I guess there's a thrill in trying to find a great deal LOL (if I am making any sense)


----------



## pecknnibble

ThisVNchick said:


> What is a good price to pay for Chloe scalloped flats? My NR never gets them in but with the sale season here, I might look elsewhere to get them but wanted to know what is considered a "good deal"?



I found my Chloe scalloped flats at NR for $170 and have seen the heel version for $170-180 (both new and W&R). I think that's the starting price for them unless they get discounted or red-tagged. I've also seen some good discounts on farfetch as well. They're still at least $200 but I think they're totally worth it.


----------



## bagnutt

ThisVNchick said:


> What is a good price to pay for Chloe scalloped flats? My NR never gets them in but with the sale season here, I might look elsewhere to get them but wanted to know what is considered a "good deal"?



I got mine at Rack for $145 plus tax. They rang up lower than the white tag price ($189). I think they usually sell pretty fast - that was the only pair I have seen in over a year.


----------



## ozmodiar

ThisVNchick said:


> What is a good price to pay for Chloe scalloped flats? My NR never gets them in but with the sale season here, I might look elsewhere to get them but wanted to know what is considered a "good deal"?


Mine were $120 for CTR (blue tagged $160) from about a year ago. That was the only time I've seen them at NR.


----------



## LuxeDeb

elisainthecity said:


> Went to NR around 2PM and found ... not one... but TWO pairs of Louboutins in my size.
> 
> I literally freaked out in the store. I've never seen a pair of Louboutins at any NR ... ever. Miracles do happen!
> 
> These are Christmas gifts to myself this year. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3551592



Holy moly! Congrats, they're gorgeous!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

pecknnibble said:


> I found my Chloe scalloped flats at NR for $170 and have seen the heel version for $170-180 (both new and W&R). I think that's the starting price for them unless they get discounted or red-tagged. I've also seen some good discounts on farfetch as well. They're still at least $200 but I think they're totally worth it.





bagnutt said:


> I got mine at Rack for $145 plus tax. They rang up lower than the white tag price ($189). I think they usually sell pretty fast - that was the only pair I have seen in over a year.





ozmodiar said:


> Mine were $120 for CTR (blue tagged $160) from about a year ago. That was the only time I've seen them at NR.



Thanks for chiming in  at least now I know not to be too hopeful about finding them at my local NR!


----------



## afsweet

stephc005 said:


> As of last night at closing. The table of Jimmy Choo were all white tags and priced at $300+. Most were bigger sizes- like 38+.
> 
> There was also 2 pairs of Jimmy Choos in tiny size 3 and 4 or 4.5 if anyone is interested. Also spotted a pair of Tods suede ankle booties I think in size 5.



These Pierre Hardy shoes were still available over the weekend and marked down for less than $200 if anyone is interested and has tiny feet.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

In store now. Pm for location, $799 not w/r.


----------



## bankygirl

ThisVNchick said:


> Thanks for chiming in  at least now I know not to be too hopeful about finding them at my local NR!


Try Barney's warehouse. They are having an extra 40% off sale so I think they come up to about $170. My friends who have them swear by them. Good luck!


----------



## ThisVNchick

bankygirl said:


> Try Barney's warehouse. They are having an extra 40% off sale so I think they come up to about $170. My friends who have them swear by them. Good luck!


Thanks for the heads up. I just looked and only large sizes are left  I'll have to subscribe to their emailing list for future sales!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

ThisVNchick said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I just looked and only large sizes are left  I'll have to subscribe to their emailing list for future sales!



Subscribing is a must!!! I have gotten so many great deals from Barneys Warehouse. 

I got these PS eylette espadrilles today at NR for $58, still selling on Farfetch for $350, originally $700. They are much cuter in person. [emoji14]


----------



## cocodiamonds




----------



## pinkfeet

No offense to anyone who likes the huge platform shoes but lately it seems like NR just has dated shoes and items. I am so disappointed lately.


----------



## marcj

Has anyone seen any Moncler or Canada goose at the rack ?


----------



## joanah

Spotted gold mini pashli for 259 and two medium light blue pashlis for 369. Message me for location.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

joanah said:


> Spotted gold mini pashli for 259 and two medium light blue pashlis for 369. Message me for location.


I hope someone here got one


----------



## bagnutt

Doing some CTR scouting today and not seeing much! Might try another store, but the manager at this location did confirm that they are still doing charge-sends. I spotted a couple of items, PM me if interested.


----------



## Kelly7adria

How does the price adjustment work? I bought a dress in store a couple of months ago for $110. It's now online for $55. BTW.....looks like a lot of clearance stuff was added online recently. Just bought the last pair of TB Miller sandals for $75


----------



## bagnutt

Lanvin W&R
$160 / 6.5


----------



## bagnutt

Aigle rain boots
Not familiar with this brand but they are very well made. 
$48.75 RT / 36


----------



## bagnutt

AGL W&R
White tag
$99 / 39


----------



## bagnutt

AGS 
$47 RT / 38


----------



## bagnutt

When did Rack start getting stock from Costco?!?! Tag switch?


----------



## bagnutt

Frye
$174 RT / 36


----------



## Qteepiec

CTR starts today?? I just went yesterday and got two things red tag.


----------



## Meganlea0913

Last Chance was good to me today!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Meganlea0913 said:


> Last Chance was good to me today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553844



Love your tote! I've been waiting for new purses, bummed I miss today! Did u see anything else?


----------



## bagnutt

Meganlea0913 said:


> Last Chance was good to me today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553844



Congrats!


----------



## bagnutt

Qteepiec said:


> CTR starts today?? I just went yesterday and got two things red tag.



No, not until the day after Christmas. I had to return an item so I looked around.


----------



## bagnutt

I got this Opening Ceremony coin pouch for my niece - 9 dollars. The ears are posable - so cute!


----------



## Meganlea0913

hellokimmiee said:


> Love your tote! I've been waiting for new purses, bummed I miss today! Did u see anything else?



Not in the purses. I was about to leave and she came out and dumped a box in the purses. It was mostly Tory Burch and Marc Jacobs so nothing exciting. They had an entire bin of designer shoes but only put out two pair and rolled it to the back.


----------



## bagnutt

Tom Ford sunnies
$199 RT


----------



## bagnutt

Meganlea0913 said:


> Last Chance was good to me today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553844



 Can I ask the price on the tote?


----------



## hellokimmiee

Meganlea0913 said:


> Not in the purses. I was about to leave and she came out and dumped a box in the purses. It was mostly Tory Burch and Marc Jacobs so nothing exciting. They had an entire bin of designer shoes but only put out two pair and rolled it to the back.



Ah that's awesome! I heard they brought out some damaged purses on Monday and someone got a Valentino crossbody for $10 [emoji33] I hope to be that lucky.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Valentino spotted today
Honolulu NR Ward Location


----------



## Meganlea0913

bagnutt said:


> Can I ask the price on the tote?



$460 but it appears to be brand new


----------



## Minh2

hellokimmiee said:


> Ah that's awesome! I heard they brought out some damaged purses on Monday and someone got a Valentino crossbody for $10 [emoji33] I hope to be that lucky.


Can I ask how did u know?


----------



## hellokimmiee

Minh2 said:


> Can I ask how did u know?



Someone in line told me about it when we were waiting for the store to open last week. She said she saw it happen. No idea if it's true but they did have rack of damaged purses last week. When I looked it was all no name bags with a few Minkoff bags thrown in. 

lol I've heard a lot of gossip standing in line outside. Craziest rumor I've heard is about how a bunch of people got fired for trying to steal a whole pallet of Valentino and Louboutins


----------



## buyingpig

hellokimmiee said:


> Someone in line told me about it when we were waiting for the store to open last week. She said she saw it happen. No idea if it's true but they did have rack of damaged purses last week. When I looked it was all no name bags with a few Minkoff bags thrown in.
> 
> lol I've heard a lot of gossip standing in line outside. Craziest rumor I've heard is about how a bunch of people got fired for trying to steal a whole pallet of Valentino and Louboutins


Lol... so I am guessing everyone there is hunting for studs and red soles...


----------



## hellokimmiee

buyingpig said:


> Lol... so I am guessing everyone there is hunting for studs and red soles...



I think so, it's crazy. They've started doing this new thing where they bring out one rockstud or Loub at a time and hide them. Sometimes no one notices but if they do you just see a crowd of people chasing the shoe girl around.


----------



## buyingpig

hellokimmiee said:


> I think so, it's crazy. They've started doing this new thing where they bring out one rockstud or Loub at a time and hide them. Sometimes no one notices but if they do you just see a crowd of people chasing the shoe girl around.


Does that mean Manolos, Ferragamos or choos are less hunted? I personally find those to be easier to wear than rockstud and loubs. I'd love to get a pair of low BB pumps and can always use more Vara/Varinas. Maybe after Christmas, when I get back to Chicago I will give it a try.


----------



## bagnutt

Meganlea0913 said:


> $460 but it appears to be brand new



Awesome price! $300 cheaper than the W&R one I spotted at Rack.


----------



## hellokimmiee

buyingpig said:


> Does that mean Manolos, Ferragamos or choos are less hunted? I personally find those to be easier to wear than rockstud and loubs. I'd love to get a pair of low BB pumps and can always use more Vara/Varinas. Maybe after Christmas, when I get back to Chicago I will give it a try.



Yeah, I've seen a bunch of brand new Choos around for about $80. Manolos and Ferragamos are also easy to find. They sell but it may take a few days.


----------



## bagnutt

More sunglasses
Balenciaga $60 RT
Tom Ford $99 RT
Valentino $70 WT
Prada $99 RT


----------



## buyingpig

hellokimmiee said:


> Yeah, I've seen a bunch of brand new Choos around for about $80. Manolos and Ferragamos are also easy to find. They sell but it may take a few days.


Thank you for the intel. Hopefully I will have some time to go after New Years.


----------



## Luv n bags

Meganlea0913 said:


> Last Chance was good to me today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553844



Lucky lady!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Meganlea0913 said:


> Last Chance was good to me today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553844



Congrats! AMAZING finds.


----------



## cocodiamonds




----------



## cuzideserveit

I thought NSR didn't price-match? I may be wrong though.. but since they have a policy to not restock an returned item right after it's been returned, I figured the policy was to prevent price-matches..


----------



## Atahack23

I love when the Nordstrom sale price is cheaper than the Rack price...


----------



## bakeacookie

Atahack23 said:


> View attachment 3554068
> 
> 
> I love when the Nordstrom sale price is cheaper than the Rack price...



I discovered that once after I paid for an item and I pushed for them to honor the lower price. Lol. That's ridiculous. 


At least remove that sticker! Haha.


----------



## bakeacookie

Not much at the racks I went to. 

Hoping some good bins come out for next CTR!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted Burberry small bucket W&R $235. PM me for loc


----------



## pepperdiva

Meganlea0913 said:


> Last Chance was good to me today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553844



Omg this is like a triple threat!


----------



## jorton

The person who asked about costco tags- saw some at mine too. Not a tag switch. Maybe they purchased Costco extra stock. 

Maybe it's just me but my NR is awful, not what it used to be. I used to be able to find *some* decent deals on heavily marked down bags or wallets that came from full line. Can't remember the last time I saw a nice refurb bag or any refurb items in general- no bags, clothes, etc. I haven't seen anything good from full line at my store in months and months. 

The racks are all filled with crap that is made for outlet. It's all junky stuff from Hautelook. All mine ever has is made for rack TB purses and Anne Klein/ MK watches. Tons of north face and Kenneth Cole jackets. TONS of Rebecca minkoff wallets and bags.

Think I'm over NR for a while


----------



## bagnutt

Chiara Ferragni
$150 RT / 36


----------



## bagnutt

Gucci
$229 RT / 38


----------



## bagnutt

Balenciaga 
$249 RT / 35.5


----------



## bagnutt

Pierre Hardy
$248 RT / 37.5


----------



## bagnutt

Miu Miu W&R
$159 WT / 39


----------



## bagnutt

jorton said:


> The person who asked about costco tags- saw some at mine too. Not a tag switch. Maybe they purchased Costco extra stock.
> 
> Maybe it's just me but my NR is awful, not what it used to be. I used to be able to find *some* decent deals on heavily marked down bags or wallets that came from full line. Can't remember the last time I saw a nice refurb bag or any refurb items in general- no bags, clothes, etc. I haven't seen anything good from full line at my store in months and months.
> 
> The racks are all filled with crap that is made for outlet. It's all junky stuff from Hautelook. All mine ever has is made for rack TB purses and Anne Klein/ MK watches. Tons of north face and Kenneth Cole jackets. TONS of Rebecca minkoff wallets and bags.
> 
> Think I'm over NR for a while



Wow, they are really going for bottom of the barrel if purchasing Costco overstock!


----------



## bagnutt

There was a table of these Nike flyknit lunarepic running shoes - all red tagged for $60


----------



## pinky7129

What do you all think?!?

View attachment 3555100
View attachment 3555100


----------



## marcj

Love it  ! Tried the same one on but didn't end up getting it


----------



## Mimmy

pinky7129 said:


> What do you all think?!?
> 
> View attachment 3555100
> View attachment 3555100



Looks nice, pinky! Especially with your bracelet!


----------



## pinky7129

marcj said:


> Love it  ! Tried the same one on but didn't end up getting it



Go back! It was on sale!


----------



## mugenprincess

pinky7129 said:


> What do you all think?!?
> 
> View attachment 3555100
> View attachment 3555100


omg I love it! May I ask how much it was?


----------



## pinky7129

mugenprincess said:


> omg I love it! May I ask how much it was?



523 red tag!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3555471


----------



## mugenprincess

pinky7129 said:


> 523 red tag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555471


WOW!! What a great price!


----------



## meowmix318

bagnutt said:


> Gucci
> $229 RT / 38
> View attachment 3554920


These look like the shoes that DSW had during their Gucci clearance. DSW had a cheaper price. I'm rather disappointed with NR this whole year with their prices and items.


----------



## pinky7129

mugenprincess said:


> WOW!! What a great price!



Is that cheap for a Michele watch??


----------



## mugenprincess

pinky7129 said:


> Is that cheap for a Michele watch??


I'm not an expert on Michele watches by any means..but from the ones I've seen like that, they're $1k+


----------



## buyingpig

meowmix318 said:


> These look like the shoes that DSW had during their Gucci clearance. DSW had a cheaper price. I'm rather disappointed with NR this whole year with their prices and items.


From what I can tell, the gucci DSW ones seems to be shoes made for outlet only. The quality is poor on these. I tried a few out in store. The leather felt kinda plasticy. This seems to be the case with some of the Gucci bags they carry as well.

The one at NR with red tag are probably full line transfers, hence should be better made.

Please correct me if I am wrong here.


----------



## bagnutt

buyingpig said:


> From what I can tell, the gucci DSW ones seems to be shoes made for outlet only. The quality is poor on these. I tried a few out in store. The leather felt kinda plasticy. This seems to be the case with some of the Gucci bags they carry as well.
> 
> The one at NR with red tag are probably full line transfers, hence should be better made.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong here.



The leather on those pumps was amazing and buttery. They are a full line transfer - the tag was marked with "238", which according to an SA that I spoke to many months ago, indicates the shoes came from Nordstrom.


----------



## pcil

bagnutt said:


> Miu Miu W&R
> $159 WT / 39
> View attachment 3554966


I wish this is my size!


----------



## nicole0612

There is not a very active thread on regular Nordstrom, so I will ask here. I was just searching for cropped wide leg pants and J.Crew pants came up on the Nordstrom site? What's going on?


----------



## peacelovesequin

nicole0612 said:


> There is not a very active thread on regular Nordstrom, so I will ask here. I was just searching for cropped wide leg pants and J.Crew pants came up on the Nordstrom site? What's going on?



Maybe a HauteLook return (which is strange for the regular Nordstrom site). 

HL orders can only be regular by mail or NR stores.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

nicole0612 said:


> There is not a very active thread on regular Nordstrom, so I will ask here. I was just searching for cropped wide leg pants and J.Crew pants came up on the Nordstrom site? What's going on?



Nordstrom now carries some J. Crew pieces.


----------



## Mimmy

nicole0612 said:


> There is not a very active thread on regular Nordstrom, so I will ask here. I was just searching for cropped wide leg pants and J.Crew pants came up on the Nordstrom site? What's going on?



J. Crew actually partnered with Nordstrom to sell some of their clothing. J. Crew is trying to improve lagging sales. This happened late in the summer, I think. If you search using "J. Crew", currently over 100 items come up.


----------



## meowmix318

buyingpig said:


> From what I can tell, the gucci DSW ones seems to be shoes made for outlet only. The quality is poor on these. I tried a few out in store. The leather felt kinda plasticy. This seems to be the case with some of the Gucci bags they carry as well.
> 
> The one at NR with red tag are probably full line transfers, hence should be better made.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong here.


That makes sense. I am sure you are right.


----------



## nicole0612

peacelovesequin said:


> Maybe a HauteLook return (which is strange for the regular Nordstrom site).
> 
> HL orders can only be regular by mail or NR stores.





BlackGrayRed said:


> Nordstrom now carries some J. Crew pieces.





Mimmy said:


> J. Crew actually partnered with Nordstrom to sell some of their clothing. J. Crew is trying to improve lagging sales. This happened late in the summer, I think. If you search using "J. Crew", currently over 100 items come up.



Thank you!
How interesting...and unusual.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Shopping in a sea full of white tags! [emoji24][emoji30]

Jimmy Choo 






Burberry Moto Boots ($549, WT)


----------



## Kelly7adria

Anyone have the scoop on the Nordstrom Half Yearly Sale? I've never paid attention before. Is it good?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Charlotte Olympia Pandora Spider Transparent Box Clutch, 309 RT


----------



## valval92

My husband just scored Canada goose jacket for $349


----------



## ballerinakgurl

valval92 said:


> My husband just scored Canada goose jacket for $349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555923



Way to go! What a great deal. [emoji51][emoji106]


----------



## LuxeDeb

peacelovesequin said:


> Charlotte Olympia Pandora Spider Transparent Box Clutch, 309 RT
> 
> View attachment 3555832
> View attachment 3555833
> View attachment 3555835



Gorgeous! I pmed you


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> Charlotte Olympia Pandora Spider Transparent Box Clutch, 309 RT
> 
> View attachment 3555832
> View attachment 3555833
> View attachment 3555835



Love that!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Kelly7adria said:


> How does the price adjustment work? I bought a dress in store a couple of months ago for $110. It's now online for $55. BTW.....looks like a lot of clearance stuff was added online recently. Just bought the last pair of TB Miller sandals for $75



Not sure if anyone ever answered you but they aren't doing price adjustments anymore and when they did it had to be within 7 days I believe. With original receipt and tags still attached.


----------



## Kelly7adria

Thanks! I just went ahead and returned the dress and reordered it online for half the price


----------



## ptqcangel08

I just bought this helmut Lang shearling vest for $330 from $2200.


----------



## rachelkitty

Hi! I'm overwhelmed by the killer deals you ladies scored. I haven't been going to the Rack often. So I was wondering where you can find the red tagged items-in the clearance section?  Where can I find the bins with new merchandise? And what is CTR and how does that relate to the discount? TIA[emoji2]


----------



## nicole0612

ptqcangel08 said:


> I just bought this helmut Lang shearling vest for $330 from $2200.
> 
> View attachment 3556262



Great find!


----------



## ptqcangel08

nicole0612 said:


> Great find!



Thank you!!


----------



## marcj

valval92 said:


> My husband just scored Canada goose jacket for $349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555923



Amazing! Was it a refurb?


----------



## pinky7129

Found these 

Ordered the hunter rubber buffer to get those white marks out!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3556561


----------



## ashlie

pinky7129 said:


> Found these
> 
> Ordered the hunter rubber buffer to get those white marks out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556561



You can just use oil. Olive oil worlds best.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

pinky7129 said:


> Found these
> 
> Ordered the hunter rubber buffer to get those white marks out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556561



Nice! How much were they?


----------



## pinky7129

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Nice! How much were they?



150!


----------



## buyingpig

Hi everyone, CTR is live online. For a brief moment, they had 30% off, then quickly changed it to 25% off. I grabbed a few bras. Hope you guys all find something nice this time around!


----------



## abl13

What do you guys consider a good discount for Prada shoes? I never see any in a work appropriate style and I finally found some and can't decide to pull the trigger.


----------



## bagnutt

buyingpig said:


> Hi everyone, CTR is live online. For a brief moment, they had 30% off, then quickly changed it to 25% off. I grabbed a few bras. Hope you guys all find something nice this time around!



Thanks for the heads up - I ordered some workout clothes. Although I wonder how long it will take to ship with all the stories that others have posted? 

Merry Christmas to all [emoji16]


----------



## buyingpig

bagnutt said:


> Thanks for the heads up - I ordered some workout clothes. Although I wonder how long it will take to ship with all the stories that others have posted?
> 
> Merry Christmas to all [emoji16]


I would say expect them to arrive in about 3 weeks. I didn't order anything I need right away! Hope that helps!


----------



## meowmix318

abl13 said:


> What do you guys consider a good discount for Prada shoes? I never see any in a work appropriate style and I finally found some and can't decide to pull the trigger.


The best thing is to get it now before some else does and then you have 90 days to decide to keep or return


----------



## cuzideserveit

Hey ladies - does anyone know when Nordstrom Rack restocks returned items? By returned items, I mean the items that are purchased from the Rack and returned to the Rack. I think I saw something about disallowing customers to return an item and re-purchase it immediately on their website or receipt (I'm assuming they do this to prevent price-adjustments?). I'm wondering if I return an item to the Rack around closing hours, they will put it back for sale in the next morning. TIA


----------



## sunnysideup8283

cuzideserveit said:


> Hey ladies - does anyone know when Nordstrom Rack restocks returned items? By returned items, I mean the items that are purchased from the Rack and returned to the Rack. I think I saw something about disallowing customers to return an item and re-purchase it immediately on their website or receipt (I'm assuming they do this to prevent price-adjustments?). I'm wondering if I return an item to the Rack around closing hours, they will put it back for sale in the next morning. TIA



I don't think there is any logic or method to the madness. Every rack is different and I'd say depending on how busy a store is things can be back on the floor within minutes or maybe an employee decides they want it and it never makes it back to the floor.  Is the time and effort worth what you save by returning it and then making another trip to the rack to hopefully repurchase it?


----------



## Pippi_27

View attachment 3557767


View attachment 3557765






Xmas Haul -25%  [emoji7]


----------



## bagnutt

Pippi_27 said:


> View attachment 3557747
> View attachment 3557748
> View attachment 3557749
> View attachment 3557750
> 
> View attachment 3557757
> View attachment 3557759
> View attachment 3557760
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557761
> 
> View attachment 3557767
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557765
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557754
> 
> 
> 
> Xmas Haul -25%  [emoji7]



Awesome score on the HL!


----------



## valval92

Black Valentino Rockstuds with gold details size 5 W&R $179 red tag PM for location high heels
I don't know why I can't upload pictures


----------



## ilovejae

valval92 said:


> Black Valentino Rockstuds with gold details size 5 W&R $179 red tag PM for location high heels
> I don't know why I can't upload pictures



PM you. thanks!


----------



## hongc2

Anyone know if dresses are additional 50% off? I think there was a CTR last year around this time where dresses were extra 50% off.


----------



## nicole0612

Pippi_27 said:


> View attachment 3557747
> View attachment 3557748
> View attachment 3557749
> View attachment 3557750
> 
> View attachment 3557757
> View attachment 3557759
> View attachment 3557760
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557761
> 
> View attachment 3557767
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557765
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557754
> 
> 
> 
> Xmas Haul -25%  [emoji7]



Nice! Love the HL coat.


----------



## cuzideserveit

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I don't think there is any logic or method to the madness. Every rack is different and I'd say depending on how busy a store is things can be back on the floor within minutes or maybe an employee decides they want it and it never makes it back to the floor.  Is the time and effort worth what you save by returning it and then making another trip to the rack to hopefully repurchase it?


I live very close by the Rack so I can easily walk there (10 minute walk), so for me it'd be worth it.lol The item I was considering to return/repurchase is a Burberry quilted jacket and a 25% off would be $100+ savings... But you are right that if the Rack wasn't close by, returning & waiting to be back on the floor wouldn't be worth the hassle. I think I'm still going to give it a try since the coat was an impulse purchase anyways (which explains why I haven't removed the tag) and I can stop by tomorrow morning from the gym. If it's not back on the floor, well, then I guess the jacket wasn't meant for me Thank you for your input though!


----------



## bakeacookie

hongc2 said:


> Anyone know if dresses are additional 50% off? I think there was a CTR last year around this time where dresses were extra 50% off.



They were only 25% at the two I went to. 

Maybe after New Years?


----------



## bakeacookie

D&B for $90 after discount. Been wanting a bucket bag, so this works. 



LC pouch, $44 white tag

Picked up cute felt ornaments for $1.22 .


----------



## randr21

Pippi_27 said:


> View attachment 3557747
> View attachment 3557748
> View attachment 3557749
> View attachment 3557750
> 
> View attachment 3557757
> View attachment 3557759
> View attachment 3557760
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557761
> 
> View attachment 3557767
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557765
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557754
> 
> 
> 
> Xmas Haul -25%  [emoji7]


Cool sneakers and watch, love the colors.  Best price on a classic black HL jacket.  I live in mine!


----------



## bagnutt

hongc2 said:


> Anyone know if dresses are additional 50% off? I think there was a CTR last year around this time where dresses were extra 50% off.



I wasn't in store today, but I called my local Rack to check on any potential "special discounts" and they said no, standard 25% off on all red tags.


----------



## bagnutt

cuzideserveit said:


> I live very close by the Rack so I can easily walk there (10 minute walk), so for me it'd be worth it.lol The item I was considering to return/repurchase is a Burberry quilted jacket and a 25% off would be $100+ savings... But you are right that if the Rack wasn't close by, returning & waiting to be back on the floor wouldn't be worth the hassle. I think I'm still going to give it a try since the coat was an impulse purchase anyways (which explains why I haven't removed the tag) and I can stop by tomorrow morning from the gym. If it's not back on the floor, well, then I guess the jacket wasn't meant for me Thank you for your input though!



I've tried it with a few items and each time couldn't find it the next morning to repurchase. I think when they are super busy (like during CTR), it takes them longer to put returns back out on the floor.


----------



## pinky7129

bagnutt said:


> I've tried it with a few items and each time couldn't find it the next morning to repurchase. I think when they are super busy (like during CTR), it takes them longer to put returns back out on the floor.



Sometimes we put it back within minutes, depending on how full our bins get. Sometimes it takes a while if it needs to be reticketed, but personally if it's an in store purchase with the tag I sensor it and call for them to put it back out (if I don't keep it, that is! I've found some great deals when people return, especially via hautelook)


----------



## bagnutt

That's what I figured. I don't chance it anymore - if I'm on the fence about something, I just return it and try to forget it [emoji6]
You work at Rack? Any intel you care to share? Crazy stories or other? [emoji51]


----------



## pinky7129

bagnutt said:


> That's what I figured. I don't chance it anymore - if I'm on the fence about something, I just return it and try to forget it [emoji6]
> You work at Rack? Any intel you care to share? Crazy stories or other? [emoji51]



I had a customer yell at me when I told them we're closed Christmas Day. They didn't understand why lol

If you have any specific questions let me know


----------



## bagnutt

pinky7129 said:


> I had a customer yell at me when I told them we're closed Christmas Day. They didn't understand why lol
> 
> If you have any specific questions let me know



I have actually wondered why some shoes are on a very aggressive markdown schedule while others seem to sit in the store for 6+ months at the same red tag price. Any rhyme or reason to the shoe markdowns? And do markdowns happen once a month in each department (or more frequently)?


----------



## pinky7129

bagnutt said:


> I have actually wondered why some shoes are on a very aggressive markdown schedule while others seem to sit in the store for 6+ months at the same red tag price. Any rhyme or reason to the shoe markdowns? And do markdowns happen once a month in each department (or more frequently)?




Markdowns are about once a week. You scan every item and it tells you the price. It comes from above so the gun is programmed and then it tells us. A friend is doing shoe markdowns soon. 

I can personally tell you that if you return an item from hautelook and the ticket we print out doesn't have a description, it's getting a ticket for clearance.


----------



## ladybeaumont

My finds:

Not the cheapest but I had a lot of notes so I didn't pay much. 

Kooples Portfolio Dress ($33)



Red Valentino Herringbone Dress ($66)


This looked so much better in person than on the model!

N°21 Modestina Silk Dress ($64)


----------



## hitt

Derek Lam Logan Sunglasses ($26.13, this was priced matched with Nordstrom Rack's website. It was supposed to be $68.97 before 25%).
Fly London Piat ($33.14).


----------



## Mimmy

ladybeaumont said:


> My finds:
> 
> Not the cheapest but I had a lot of notes so I didn't pay much.
> 
> Kooples Portfolio Dress ($33)
> View attachment 3557952
> 
> 
> Red Valentino Herringbone Dress ($66)
> View attachment 3557953
> 
> This looked so much better in person than on the model!
> 
> N°21 Modestina Silk Dress ($64)
> View attachment 3557954



Great dress finds, ladybeaumont! I was eyeing the Red Valentino one, but it was much more than $66!


----------



## Mimmy

hitt said:


> Derek Lam Logan Sunglasses ($26.13, this was priced matched with Nordstrom Rack's website. It was supposed to be $68.97 before 25%).
> Fly London Piat ($33.14).



Love your finds and the pic, hitt! [emoji173]


----------



## peacelovesequin

pinky7129 said:


> Markdowns are about once a week. You scan every item and it tells you the price. It comes from above so the gun is programmed and then it tells us. A friend is doing shoe markdowns soon.
> 
> I can personally tell you that if you return an item from hautelook and the ticket we print out doesn't have a description, it's getting a ticket for clearance.



Speaking of price scanning, has corporate/management mentioned anything about price checkers in stores?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

So jelly of the Chiaras!




Pippi_27 said:


> View attachment 3557747
> View attachment 3557748
> View attachment 3557749
> View attachment 3557750
> 
> View attachment 3557757
> View attachment 3557759
> View attachment 3557760
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557761
> 
> View attachment 3557767
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557765
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557754
> 
> 
> 
> Xmas Haul -25%  [emoji7]


----------



## cuzideserveit

I went to Last Chance last week and scored some big ones





Miu Miu heels ($119) - missing one jewelry on the heels but they were too cute to pass.lol
Givenchy ($350) - I almost screamed when I saw this purse on my way to the bathroom after I had purchased Miu Miu!!!! Thank goodness for my small bladder!!!!!!! It's in gorgeous tan pink color and perfect condition with no signs of wear. It's missing a pouch, but hey, for $350 I shouldn't be complaining, eh?

I've stopped by at the Rack almost every day on my way home from work (Btw, I live very close by.. I can get crazy when it comes to shopping, but hey, I'm not THAT crazy, and found these babes: 




YSL ($300) - They are half size smaller than my usual, but I never find good shoe deals anywhere since my size gets picked up so fast and/or doesn't make it to the discounted stores... And then boom!! I found these!!! I've always wanted these models as Im everything-platform-heels kinda gal. They are in perfect condition with no signs of wear. No dust bag or shoe box, but I have plenty of shoe boxes and dust bags just sitting around, so I say it's been the best shoe find for me!


----------



## pinky7129

peacelovesequin said:


> Speaking of price scanning, has corporate/management mentioned anything about price checkers in stores?



Not that I know off. I know they are doing drop off returns for nr online returns.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Anyone find anything good online for CTR? Also question...I'm seeing several booties by the brand Aquatalia by Marvin K pop up. Is that related to Aquatalia, a cheaper version, or totally unrelated like Valentino and Mario Valentino? TIA!


----------



## pinky7129

AnnaFreud said:


> Anyone find anything good online for CTR? Also question...I'm seeing several booties by the brand Aquatalia by Marvin K pop up. Is that related to Aquatalia, a cheaper version, or totally unrelated like Valentino and Mario Valentino? TIA!



Not online. That watch that I found was an additional 25 percent off though


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

AnnaFreud said:


> Anyone find anything good online for CTR? Also question...I'm seeing several booties by the brand Aquatalia by Marvin K pop up. Is that related to Aquatalia, a cheaper version, or totally unrelated like Valentino and Mario Valentino? TIA!



I ordered this Burberry watch for $208.59 on the NR site. Hopefully it will ship.


----------



## krisvoys

Saw these today, kitten heel, it was from the large shipment of jimmy choos, looks like one of the only pair to get a clearance tag. Pm me if anyone is interested!


----------



## krisvoys

Also saw this Alice and Olivia fur(?) bucket bag. Orig tag says 895


----------



## krisvoys

Returned a pair of sunglasses I bought on hautelook today and the lady retagged them w a clearance tag right in front of me. Hate when that happens, esp during CTR


----------



## ashlie

Not a rack find, but my SA has these $249 with an extra 25% off. Size 39. Serious inquires only. I will give you my SA's info!!


----------



## pinky7129

Found this Rebecca minkoff key tassel I've been looking at for weeks!


----------



## cuzideserveit

Is deleting a post not allowed on purseforum? I accidentally reposted my previous post and I can't seem to delete this post...


----------



## cuzideserveit

bagnutt said:


> I've tried it with a few items and each time couldn't find it the next morning to repurchase. I think when they are super busy (like during CTR), it takes them longer to put returns back out on the floor.


I ended up returning the jacket and decided not to look back. Thanks!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I ordered this Burberry watch for $208.59 on the NR site. Hopefully it will ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558335



Love this. Hope it gets to you!!


----------



## bagnutt

Refurb bags, white tag. PM me if interested, this store still does charge sends.

Ferragamo bucket $399



Navy blue PS1 $610


----------



## bagnutt

Oscar de la Renta $699
Lots of scratches on the leather though


----------



## bagnutt

Tods boots
$299 RT / 39


----------



## bagnutt

These are my size, but I'm not buying
Givenchy Geo print pumps
$229 RT / 38


----------



## bagnutt

Simone Rocha knotted strap sandals
$50 RT / 36


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

bagnutt said:


> Refurb bags, white tag. PM me if interested, this store still does charge sends.
> 
> Ferragamo bucket $399
> View attachment 3559065
> 
> 
> Navy blue PS1 $610
> View attachment 3559066



Sent a PM for the PS1. Please let me know if it is still available:


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> Refurb bags, white tag. PM me if interested, this store still does charge sends.
> 
> Ferragamo bucket $399
> View attachment 3559065
> 
> 
> Navy blue PS1 $610
> View attachment 3559066



Sorry all, the PS1 was bought by an in-store customer shortly after I posted. 

Ferragamo bucket and Oscar still available. 

Minkoff refurb
Biker doctor bag, still on nord.com for $345
White tag $94


----------



## bagnutt

I just got home from Rack and my NR.com order was waiting at my doorstep. Super fast regular shipping - placed my order on 12/25.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

bagnutt said:


> I just got home from Rack and my NR.com order was waiting at my doorstep. Super fast regular shipping - placed my order on 12/25.



Wow.  That was quick. 
Did you order early on Sunday?  Whatever time, really. That's fast. [emoji108]


----------



## Cc1213

Found these awesome Pucci glasses for $28 (after the additional 25% off). I'm thinking they were a return? I'm not sure why they were so cheap!


----------



## bagnutt

BlackGrayRed said:


> Wow.  That was quick.
> Did you order early on Sunday?  Whatever time, really. That's fast. [emoji108]


Ordered late morning, I think.


----------



## bagnutt

Cc1213 said:


> Found these awesome Pucci glasses for $28 (after the additional 25% off). I'm thinking they were a return? I'm not sure why they were so cheap!
> 
> View attachment 3559311
> 
> View attachment 3559312


Those look chic on you!
There were a bunch of Pucci sunglasses on dotcom back in November, priced at $34.97. I saw a few in store today but none of them worked for me.


----------



## Cc1213

bagnutt said:


> Those look chic on you!
> There were a bunch of Pucci sunglasses on dotcom back in November, priced at $34.97. I saw a few in store today but none of them worked for me.



Thank you! It's such an odd style - maybe that accounts for the deep discount.


----------



## bagnutt

I think a lot of other people have found these Chloe sunglasses during past CTRs, but I couldn't pass them up for $11  [emoji4]


----------



## Pippi_27

Hi Guys scored another Chiara espadrille today!! 




Kenzo sweater,is this worth the price?





Alice and olivia skirt


----------



## Cc1213

Pippi_27 said:


> Hi Guys scored another Chiara espadrille today!!
> View attachment 3559367
> View attachment 3559368
> 
> 
> Kenzo sweater,is this worth the price?
> View attachment 3559369
> View attachment 3559370
> View attachment 3559377
> 
> 
> Alice and olivia skirt
> View attachment 3559371
> View attachment 3559372
> View attachment 3559374



Ugh! Those shoes are TDF!


----------



## deltalady

Pippi_27 said:


> Hi Guys scored another Chiara espadrille today!!
> View attachment 3559367
> View attachment 3559368
> 
> 
> Kenzo sweater,is this worth the price?
> View attachment 3559369
> View attachment 3559370
> View attachment 3559377
> 
> 
> Alice and olivia skirt
> View attachment 3559371
> View attachment 3559372
> View attachment 3559374



I cannot tell you how much I love that Kenzo sweater!!!


----------



## ladybeaumont

Pippi_27 said:


> Hi Guys scored another Chiara espadrille today!!
> View attachment 3559367
> View attachment 3559368
> 
> 
> Kenzo sweater,is this worth the price?
> View attachment 3559369
> View attachment 3559370
> View attachment 3559377
> 
> 
> Alice and olivia skirt
> View attachment 3559371
> View attachment 3559372
> View attachment 3559374



Great finds and all worth it IMO!


----------



## wis3ly

Was doing a bit Instagram stalking #NordstromRack and saw this reseller with at least 5 pairs of Rockstuds, looked like most recent season. Says they are not from NR, does anybody know what store has sales on these right now?


----------



## ballerinakgurl

wis3ly said:


> Was doing a bit Instagram stalking #NordstromRack and saw this reseller with at least 5 pairs of Rockstuds, looked like most recent season. Says they are not from NR, does anybody know what store has sales on these right now?



Most of the department stores have them on sale currently. But because they are popular they sell out in popular sizes. You can find them at Nordstrom, Barneys, Neiman Marcus, etc. They'll be 30-50% depending.


----------



## Esquared72

Went today on a lark and am really happy with my finds. 

The Urban Decay/Gwen Stefani palette for $24.97



These Gucci Havana Floral sunglasses that I love for $119



And this Longchamp LM Cuir Tote in Carmine for $249.97 (marked down from $675) - no dust bag but the metal still has the protective plastic on it


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I purchased this Michele Harbor watch for $525 after CTR. It was originally priced $1795 but was part of this year's anniversary sale. It is on the NR website right now for $897.


----------



## vivi__

Found an altered/refinished Alexander Wang Rocco with the rose gold studs but no long strap or dust bag. It is white tagged for $265.97. PM me for location. I was so tempted to get it, especially since I had a $100 gift card, but the fact that it didn't come with the long strap made me change my mind.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

vivi__ said:


> Found an altered/refinished Alexander Wang Rocco with the rose gold studs but no long strap or dust bag. It is white tagged for $265.97. PM me for location. I was so tempted to get it, especially since I had a $100 gift card, but the fact that it didn't come with the long strap made me change my mind.
> 
> View attachment 3560015



Is that an Antigona I see behind the Rocco? [emoji16]


----------



## vivi__

ballerinakgurl said:


> Is that an Antigona I see behind the Rocco? [emoji16]



Yes it is!  But it's my bag. I would die if I saw an antigona at NR. I love that bag so much.


----------



## ilovejae

vivi__ said:


> Yes it is!  But it's my bag. I would die if I saw an antigona at NR. I love that bag so much.



hahahaha


----------



## ballerinakgurl

vivi__ said:


> Yes it is!  But it's my bag. I would die if I saw an antigona at NR. I love that bag so much.



I love my Antigona. [emoji51] lol I just thought it would have been an exciting day. [emoji5]


----------



## NANI1972

pinky7129 said:


> 523 red tag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555471



Hi, would be possible for you to post the SKU number? Thank you


----------



## NANI1972

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I purchased this Michele Harbor watch for $525 after CTR. It was originally priced $1795 but was part of this year's anniversary sale. It is on the NR website right now for $897.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559984



Hi, would it be possible for you to post the SKU number?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I purchased this Michele Harbor watch for $525 after CTR. It was originally priced $1795 but was part of this year's anniversary sale. It is on the NR website right now for $897.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559984



That's such a good deal Thruhvnseyes!


----------



## twin-fun

eehlers said:


> Went today on a lark and am really happy with my finds.
> 
> The Urban Decay/Gwen Stefani palette for $24.97
> View attachment 3559879
> 
> 
> These Gucci Havana Floral sunglasses that I love for $119
> View attachment 3559884
> 
> 
> And this Longchamp LM Cuir Tote in Carmine for $249.97 (marked down from $675) - no dust bag but the metal still has the protective plastic on it
> View attachment 3559885


Great finds and beautiful color on the tote!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

NANI1972 said:


> Hi, would be possible for you to post the SKU number? Thank you



I saw this watch in gold at the NR near me. I will pm you.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

The Burberry watch that I ordered the NR site came today! I ordered it on the 25th.


----------



## scgirl212

Givenchy sandals $299 RT...left them there, size 38.5 

I also found a pair of Malone Souliers for $80 RT! Those came home with me [emoji76]


----------



## sunnysideup8283

vivi__ said:


> Found an altered/refinished Alexander Wang Rocco with the rose gold studs but no long strap or dust bag. It is white tagged for $265.97. PM me for location. I was so tempted to get it, especially since I had a $100 gift card, but the fact that it didn't come with the long strap made me change my mind.
> 
> View attachment 3560015



THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!

I called and at first they said no to sending it but I spoke to the manager and asked very nicely and she said ok just this once. 

With that said it really stinks that they are putting the kibosh on charge sends. I could understand if maybe another store associate has to call and do it but to stop it all together stinks. I live in the D.C. area and never see Alexander Wang bags let alone in such a desirable color.


----------



## IStuckACello

Got these Stella McCartney jeans for $9.90 and Current Elliot leather shorts for $29.97, before 25% off. The jeans have a green circle on the label and tags, anyone know what that means?


----------



## verdisto716

scgirl212 said:


> Givenchy sandals $299 RT...left them there, size 38.5
> 
> I also found a pair of Malone Souliers for $80 RT! Those came home with me [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560399



Wowwww congrats!! A Great find for the Malone Souliers! I just purchased a navy silver pair on sale for $300 and thought it was a good deal but you got yours for a steal!


----------



## newport5236

vivi__ said:


> Found an altered/refinished Alexander Wang Rocco with the rose gold studs but no long strap or dust bag. It is white tagged for $265.97. PM me for location. I was so tempted to get it, especially since I had a $100 gift card, but the fact that it didn't come with the long strap made me change my mind.
> 
> View attachment 3560015



The Rocco is a beautiful bag, but it's so HEAVY! Good call on leaving it since it didn't come with the strap.  Hope you can put the gift card towards something fabulous


----------



## twoblues

Gucci Blooms! PM for location with your size. They run a little long. $349.97 white tag.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Thruhvnseyes said:


> The Burberry watch that I ordered the NR site came today! I ordered it on the 25th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560386



Yay! Love this!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

newport5236 said:


> The Rocco is a beautiful bag, but it's so HEAVY! Good call on leaving it since it didn't come with the strap.  Hope you can put the gift card towards something fabulous



I ended up ordering the bag and super excited! We never get Wang bags at my rack. I own 2 other Rocco's so I'm not bothered by the weight. One of my other Rocco's is black with the iridescent hardware and even better it's the longer rockie strap so I figure I'll just put it on this bag since hardware on the strap is so minimal


----------



## scgirl212

verdisto716 said:


> Wowwww congrats!! A Great find for the Malone Souliers! I just purchased a navy silver pair on sale for $300 and thought it was a good deal but you got yours for a steal!



Thank you! To be honest, they are about half a size too big, but it isn't noticeable! I'll just stick a little gel insert thingy and be good to go! [emoji847]


----------



## bakeacookie

Are these a good price? 
I find them comfy and black is a staple.  Not sure if they go cheaper at Tods.


----------



## elyseindc

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3561231
> 
> 
> Are these a good price?
> I find them comfy and black is a staple.  Not sure if they go cheaper at Tods.


I have those shoes and they are seriously the best. I would say that they are well worth it at that price, especially when you consider cost per wear.


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3561231
> 
> 
> Are these a good price?
> I find them comfy and black is a staple.  Not sure if they go cheaper at Tods.



These are cute, bake! If you can get Tod's for 40 to 50% off that's good; so I would say that these are a good price.


----------



## bakeacookie

elyseindc said:


> I have those shoes and they are seriously the best. I would say that they are well worth it at that price, especially when you consider cost per wear.



I had to Size down, is that normal? 

These are patent, would they be ok in the rain? I need to replace my AGLs that I wear in the rain. 

They are super comfy. 



Mimmy said:


> These are cute, bake! If you can get Tod's for 40 to 50% off that's good; so I would say that these are a good price.



Thanks! I got them! They were the only one in my size/that fit.


----------



## elyseindc

bakeacookie said:


> I had to Size down, is that normal?
> 
> These are patent, would they be ok in the rain? I need to replace my AGLs that I wear in the rain.
> 
> They are super comfy.
> 
> Thanks! I got them! They were the only one in my size/that fit.



I have worn them in the rain without any issues! Enjoy!!


----------



## clareSV

bakeacookie said:


> I had to Size down, is that normal?
> 
> These are patent, would they be ok in the rain? I need to replace my AGLs that I wear in the rain.
> 
> They are super comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I got them! They were the only one in my size/that fit.


Yes i normally size down....from half to one size.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## vmia

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 3536188
> 
> I thought someone was looking for this
> Also the Bergen Rack have a lot longchamp bags in leather as well and good stock on jimmy choos and TB
> Price is sort of pricy still jimmy choos r around $399


 I have these marc jacobs kitty/puppy ballerinas too  From bloomies outlet tho


----------



## aga5

Pretty excited about this clutch, w&r.  It does show a scratch in front and small ones on back. $389 what do you all think


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

aga5 said:


> Pretty excited about this clutch, w&r.  It does show a scratch in front and small ones on back. $389 what do you all think [/ATTACH]



I think I'm jealous!!! Congratulations, I think it's a keeper.


----------



## Pippi_27

aga5 said:


> Pretty excited about this clutch, w&r.  It does show a scratch in front and small ones on back. $389 what do you all think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561309



Yay!great find!!


----------



## Pippi_27

Ive been bad  this month. No shopping for the next 3 months!  Swear..Found cute dresses today! They are pretty in person[emoji7]Plus 3$ bp sunglasses [emoji23][emoji23] bought some for my friends!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Pippi_27 said:


> Ive been bad  this month. No shopping for the next 3 months!  Swear..Found cute dresses today! They are pretty in person[emoji7]Plus 3$ bp sunglasses [emoji23][emoji23] bought some for my friends!
> 
> 
> ]



Those dresses look great on you!


----------



## cocodiamonds

Some of my favorite fav finds this clear the rack


----------



## cocodiamonds

Bliss set won't let up load box pic


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Spotted these today


----------



## ladybeaumont

This at $111 is not worth it right? I can't decide if I love or hate it.

http://m.imgur.com/7Sz9QR8


----------



## twoblues

ladybeaumont said:


> This at $111 is not worth it right? I can't decide if I love or hate it.
> 
> http://m.imgur.com/7Sz9QR8



I like it! And I'm not one for bold prints.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Found this for $392 after the 25%. Still thinking if I really need it [emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## Pippi_27

The lady returned the Valentino bag and burberry shirt of course I grab it right. Lucky day! 

Valentino TBC Double Handle Tote missing pouch. No Dust bag.I got it for $520. What do you think guys of this bag?


----------



## Pippi_27

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Found this for $392 after the 25%. Still thinking if I really need it [emoji30][emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561855



I love that watch[emoji8]


----------



## Mininana

Size 10 women. Full set with box and dust bag!  PM for details

$29 after discount and tax!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Found this amazing belt for $59 after the discount.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

bakeacookie said:


> Found this amazing belt for $59 after the discount.
> 
> View attachment 3562080



Omg that is tdf! One of the best find I've seen!


----------



## mugenprincess

bakeacookie said:


> Found this amazing belt for $59 after the discount.
> 
> View attachment 3562080



What a score !


----------



## nicole0612

bakeacookie said:


> Found this amazing belt for $59 after the discount.
> 
> View attachment 3562080



I love this! Even at full price I would buy it!


----------



## bakeacookie

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Omg that is tdf! One of the best find I've seen!



Thank you! It's one of my most beautiful finds! 



mugenprincess said:


> What a score !



Thanks! 



nicole0612 said:


> I love this! Even at full price I would buy it!



Original price was $525! I can't believe I found this at the bottom of a bin of scarves! And all the crystals are there! The logo isn't even scratched! 

------

My last 2016 rack find (and it will be for awhile, as my ban starts midnight!) 



Kate Spade kite clutch for $45, orig. $398!


----------



## twoblues

Not NR, but Selfridges.com has black croc-embossed YSL Tributes for $295. Sizes 38-39.5 it looks like.


----------



## handbagkay

I snagged an altered/refinished mini Givenchy antigona in black calfskin the other day. It was the best day of my life. And I only paid $450 for it!!


----------



## ladybeaumont

twoblues said:


> I like it! And I'm not one for bold prints.



I ended up getting it! I tried it on and got the thumbs up from friends. 

Kenzo Printed Bomber ($111)



I also got these:

Stella McCartney 'Ingrid' Wool Jacket ($182)




Veronica Beard 'Mara' Stripe Tweed Moto Jacket ($149)


----------



## krisvoys

LOVE everyone's finds! I went in tonight before they closed and didn't find a thing. Wish I could've gone in this morning!

 Here's to hoping the rack treats all of us well in 2017!!


----------



## valval92

handbagkay said:


> I snagged an altered/refinished mini Givenchy antigona in black calfskin the other day. It was the best day of my life. And I only paid $450 for it!!



Omg congrats do you have any pictures? [emoji30][emoji76]


----------



## verdisto716

Not my style but I haven't found manolos before at a rack


----------



## verdisto716

Also saw these. What does everyone think? I always get nervous when I see refurbished


----------



## buyingpig

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3562778
> View attachment 3562779
> 
> 
> Also saw these. What does everyone think? I always get nervous when I see refurbished


Love the manolo, and love the YSL tributes. If you are not gettingbthose, consider me first in line for charge send info please[emoji23]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

[QUOTE="verdisto716, post: 30937476, member: 

Also saw these. What does everyone think? I always get nervous when I see refurbished[/QUOTE]

I've bought refurb bags and shoes from the Rack and have never had any issues. That's a great neutral color on the YSL.


----------



## bakeacookie

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3562778
> View attachment 3562779
> 
> 
> Also saw these. What does everyone think? I always get nervous when I see refurbished



As long as everything is clean and intact, refurbished isn't a bad thing! 

Those YSLs look great! 

There are some refurbished items though, that belong in last chance. Just look the item over to decide if it's a good deal or not. Most of the time they are in great condition.


----------



## randr21

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3562778
> View attachment 3562779
> 
> 
> Also saw these. What does everyone think? I always get nervous when I see refurbished


How about a mod pic?


----------



## IStuckACello

I just found returbs black rock studs for $249! They're a 39 but they must be mismarked because they fit me and I'm a 37/37.5!


----------



## verdisto716

Thanks everyone! I decided to take them home with me as well as a pair of jimmy choos. A girl next to me managed to snatch some manolo hot pink hangisi's for $250. Super good start to 2017!


----------



## buyingpig

verdisto716 said:


> Thanks everyone! I decided to take them home with me as well as a pair of jimmy choos. A girl next to me managed to snatch some manolo hot pink hangisi's for $250. Super good start to 2017!


Congrats! Super nice deals!


----------



## buyingpig

IStuckACello said:


> I just found returbs black rock studs for $249! They're a 39 but they must be mismarked because they fit me and I'm a 37/37.5!


Congrats, love the deals you guys got. Regretting myself for sleeping all the way till noon instead of going today[emoji23]


----------



## twoblues

buyingpig said:


> Congrats, love the deals you guys got. Regretting myself for sleeping all the way till noon instead of going today[emoji23]



If it makes you feel better, I didn't find anything yesterday or today.


----------



## IStuckACello

buyingpig said:


> Congrats, love the deals you guys got. Regretting myself for sleeping all the way till noon instead of going today[emoji23]



I haven't seen any steals until this week...it's been pretty dead [emoji20]


----------



## bagnutt

IStuckACello said:


> I just found returbs black rock studs for $249! They're a 39 but they must be mismarked because they fit me and I'm a 37/37.5!



Would love to see a pic! [emoji6][emoji177]


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> Would love to see a pic! [emoji6][emoji177]


----------



## peacelovesequin

verdisto716 said:


> Thanks everyone! I decided to take them home with me as well as a pair of jimmy choos. A girl next to me managed to snatch some manolo hot pink hangisi's for $250. Super good start to 2017!





IStuckACello said:


> I just found returbs black rock studs for $249! They're a 39 but they must be mismarked because they fit me and I'm a 37/37.5!



Congrats on the finds ladies!


----------



## bankygirl

IStuckACello said:


> View attachment 3563038


Gorgeous! These are the exact ones I want! Congratulations on a beautiful find Cello!


----------



## TinksDelite

Scored some shoes today. Rockstuds, Manolos and Burberry booties.


----------



## verdisto716

TinksDelite said:


> Scored some shoes today. Rockstuds, Manolos and Burberry booties.



Wow great finds!! Congrats! Absolute shoe envy. It seems like the rockstuds are popping up quite a bit. Now I'm tempted to go back and search for some


----------



## bakeacookie

Hope you all get these rockstuds before the resellers/personal shoppers!


----------



## abl13

Good day for me at the rack!




Worn and refurbished for $150:


----------



## verdisto716

Brought these home with me but they'll probably be going back to the store


----------



## krissa

I walked into the rack to make a return, then walked out the door. I never knew I could do it, lol. I'm trying to be good (ha!) until the designer shoe clearance starts trickling in this  month.


----------



## verdisto716

Hey everyone! On the last call website there are quite a lot of rockstuds on there if anyone is trying to grab one. Not a big bargain but if you're looking for some at a discount...


----------



## PetiteFromSF

krissa said:


> I walked into the rack to make a return, then walked out the door. I never knew I could do it, lol. I'm trying to be good (ha!) until the designer shoe clearance starts trickling in this  month.



Me too. It's so hard though when you see some great finds here [emoji4]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Just wondering...

Are some of these designer shoes (i.e. Rockstuds) made for outlets only? As in not from the first line Nordstrom, Neiman's, etc.?

Or are the higher luxury brands the exception?

Thank you!


----------



## mssmelanie

IStuckACello said:


> View attachment 3563038


My NR never has anything close to what you ladies find!  Congrats on your rockstuds!  Maybe I need to check out the racks in different sizes


----------



## pinky7129

[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Love all these Rockstuds!!! Congratulations


----------



## IStuckACello

Thanks everyone. I went to another Rack today in hopes of finding Rockstuds to share with someone on TPF but no luck...I think the only reason why I got lucky yesterday was that the store was next to a Trader Joes, and they were closed so the shopping center was super empty.


----------



## IStuckACello

BlackGrayRed said:


> Just wondering...
> 
> Are some of these designer shoes (i.e. Rockstuds) made for outlets only? As in not from the first line Nordstrom, Neiman's, etc.?
> 
> Or are the higher luxury brands the exception?
> 
> Thank you!



I think the ones that were really expensive ($599+) were the ones that are from the company. I don't know if they're made for Rack or just backstock. Otherwise, transfers and W&R are less.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Rag and bone. Size 38.5. $210 RT.


----------



## krissa

BlackGrayRed said:


> Just wondering...
> 
> Are some of these designer shoes (i.e. Rockstuds) made for outlets only? As in not from the first line Nordstrom, Neiman's, etc.?
> 
> Or are the higher luxury brands the exception?
> 
> Thank you!



Rockstuds are almost always refurbished, and not made for the rack. I believe the 237 Dept code (on bottom of shoe label, under barcode to the left) is clearance from full line.


----------



## Pippi_27

abl13 said:


> Good day for me at the rack!
> View attachment 3563456
> 
> View attachment 3563457
> 
> Worn and refurbished for $150:
> View attachment 3563458
> 
> View attachment 3563459
> 
> View attachment 3563460



I love your chiara! I have mine in black![emoji7]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Jimmy Choo


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

krissa said:


> Rockstuds are almost always refurbished, and not made for the rack. I believe the 237 Dept code (on bottom of shoe label, under barcode to the left) is clearance from full line.


Hey, if someone bought them, paid a cobbler to protect the soles, then returned them, I'll buy them without hesitation! Saves me a lot of money in the end, since I usually end up resoling my expensive shoes to make them last. I like to invest in shoes rather than bags, and intend on wearing my nicer ones 15+ years...


----------



## twoblues

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Hey, if someone bought them, paid a cobbler to protect the soles, then returned them, I'll buy them without hesitation! Saves me a lot of money in the end, since I usually end up resoling my expensive shoes to make them last. I like to invest in shoes rather than bags, and intend on wearing my nicer ones 15+ years...



Nordstrom is cracking down with no returns for used designer goods (I saw a woman rejected when she tried to return a slightly used Burberry bag - although she insisted it was unused, I saw white stains). I wonder how that will affect the worn & refurbished supply at NR.


----------



## IStuckACello

twoblues said:


> Nordstrom is cracking down with no returns for used designer goods (I saw a woman rejected when she tried to return a slightly used Burberry bag - although she insisted it was unused, I saw white stains). I wonder how that will affect the worn & refurbished supply at NR.



Wow really? Is that a new return policy?


----------



## twoblues

IStuckACello said:


> Wow really? Is that a new return policy?



Not sure because I rarely buy designer goods at regular Nordstrom, but the last couple I did buy had a stamp on the receipt (YSL Tributes). Also, I got Dior shoes from NR that was a clear store transfer - it had a stamp on the box saying that returns only permitted if unused.


----------



## vornado

Saw this Alexander Wang bag $246,pm for location


----------



## LnA

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Found this for $392 after the 25%. Still thinking if I really need it [emoji30][emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561855



Ooo I'll take it if you decide not to!


----------



## verdisto716

LnA said:


> Ooo I'll take it if you decide not to!



I second that motion! Tried calling all the racks but it's all sold out


----------



## verdisto716

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Found this for $392 after the 25%. Still thinking if I really need it [emoji30][emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561855



Quite envious! I've been searching for this watch high and low but it's all sold out. Great find!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

IStuckACello said:


> I think the ones that were really expensive ($599+) were the ones that are from the company. I don't know if they're made for Rack or just backstock. Otherwise, transfers and W&R are less.



Thank you! [emoji2]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

krissa said:


> Rockstuds are almost always refurbished, and not made for the rack. I believe the 237 Dept code (on bottom of shoe label, under barcode to the left) is clearance from full line.



Thank you! [emoji2]


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Ahh so jelly - I want Chiaras and those are my size!!! I'm gonna start stalking my Rack...



abl13 said:


> Good day for me at the rack!
> View attachment 3563456
> 
> View attachment 3563457
> 
> Worn and refurbished for $150:
> View attachment 3563458
> 
> View attachment 3563459
> 
> View attachment 3563460


----------



## sparksfly

Found these One Teaspoon Super Baggies for $60. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Theory Blazer $89: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Alexander Wang leather skirt $112: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thoughts on the Theory and Alexander Wang? I'm not sure how good the prices are. The skirt looks amazing on but $112 is a lot.


----------



## jerseyAutumn

Jimmy Choo I just got from the Rack for $140. Yay!


----------



## jerseyAutumn

How do I delete the double post?


----------



## caitli88

Literally what NR stores are you guys going to?? I've never seen good designer shoes or handbags at any NR stores I've been in haha I've seen the occasional stuart weitzman, but never valentino, YSL, or jimmy choo!


----------



## pinky7129

caitli88 said:


> Literally what NR stores are you guys going to?? I've never seen good designer shoes or handbags at any NR stores I've been in haha I've seen the occasional stuart weitzman, but never valentino, YSL, or jimmy choo!


i got mine at the union square one!
there was like 3 valentinos and a handful of choo


----------



## jerseyAutumn

I got mine at willowbrook mall in Wayne, nj.


----------



## Raven18

How's Nordstrom rack at Novi ,MI?


----------



## valval92

I just scored this Proenza Schouler sweater for $31 after my $20 note
it's perfect for winter


----------



## cocodiamonds

jerseyAutumn said:


> I got mine at willowbrook mall in Wayne, nj.



I always find goodies there hidden thou lol mixed in with reg shoes not designer


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Raven18 said:


> How's Nordstrom rack at Novi ,MI?



It is almost always chaotic and a mess. I recommend going earlier in the day.

That being said, I have gotten lots of great stuff. It's my favourite location to find shoes for my kids. I also picked up my Givenchy nightingale there. They have lots of Burberry usually. Lots of designer shoes in small sizes. There are definitely hidden gems if you're willing to look through an unorganized mess.


----------



## Mimmy

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3564630
> 
> I just scored this Proenza Schouler sweater for $31 after my $20 note
> it's perfect for winter



Great find, valval!


----------



## Raven18

ballerinakgurl said:


> It is almost always chaotic and a mess. I recommend going earlier in the day.
> 
> That being said, I have gotten lots of great stuff. It's my favourite location to find shoes for my kids. I also picked up my Givenchy nightingale there. They have lots of Burberry usually. Lots of designer shoes in small sizes. There are definitely hidden gems if you're willing to look through an unorganized mess.


Thanks for the advice,will surely go earlier in a day.i badly want to buy a givenchy antigona,hope I find one .


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Raven18 said:


> Thanks for the advice,will surely go earlier in a day.i badly want to buy a givenchy antigona,hope I find one .



I found my best handbags during this time @ the Rack. There is still some hope!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Wow! You guys are so lucky! I went to all the Bay Area racks over the break and they were a huge mess unfortunately. The worst one was the dublin persimmon place location and the one across Nordstrom in SF. I don't think it was worth my time at all.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

ilovemykiddos said:


> Wow! You guys are so lucky! I went to all the Bay Area racks over the break and they were a huge mess unfortunately. The worst one was the dublin persimmon place location and the one across Nordstrom in SF. I don't think it was worth my time at all.


I'm from the Bay Area too and frequent several Racks. I was pretty lucky during this break. I've just lucked out with timing (I don't have any connections/know anyone who works at the Rack). I scored 2 pairs of Louboutins (it was at about 3PM and I was shocked it was still there). Also found an Alexander Wang dress (~$60 from $895) and a pair of black lace-up See by Chloe flats for $26. I've seen some Burberry wallets, Burberry belts, MCM bags/backpacks, but it's usually swooped up within the day it is put out. Not many great purses lately though. Funny that you mention the Dublin Rack because that is my least favorite one around here. I've never found anything remotely decent there.


----------



## bagnutt

Chiara flats
$129 RT / 38





$149 RT / 38


----------



## bagnutt

Sophia Webster
$118 RT / 37


----------



## bagnutt

Manolo Hangisi pumps / refurb
Emerald green
$249 WT / 40


----------



## pecknnibble

bagnutt said:


> Manolo Hangisi pumps / refurb
> Emerald green
> $249 WT / 40
> 
> View attachment 3565345
> 
> View attachment 3565346



I love these!! [emoji7] Wish they were smaller though


----------



## verdisto716

bagnutt said:


> Manolo Hangisi pumps / refurb
> Emerald green
> $249 WT / 40
> 
> View attachment 3565345
> 
> View attachment 3565346



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] why can't they be my size?!


----------



## valval92

I got this D&G blouse for $249 org price $1499. 
That's what I call a deal [emoji38]


----------



## aatang

That's really an amzing deal!!!! Congrats!!! Enjoy wearing it, it 's gorgeous!!


----------



## verdisto716

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3565375
> 
> 
> I got this D&G blouse for $249 org price $1499.
> That's what I call a deal [emoji38]



Oh my goodness it's absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations on finding an amazing deal


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> Manolo Hangisi pumps / refurb
> Emerald green
> $249 WT / 40
> 
> View attachment 3565345
> 
> View attachment 3565346



Wow, I didn't realize the retail on these was $985! A forum member was able to do a charge-send. [emoji846]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

bagnutt said:


> Wow, I didn't realize the retail on these was $985! A forum member was able to do a charge-send. [emoji846]



I'm glad your store is still doing charge sends! Congratulations to whoever got them.


----------



## prttygurl

elisainthecity said:


> I'm from the Bay Area too and frequent several Racks. I was pretty lucky during this break. I've just lucked out with timing (I don't have any connections/know anyone who works at the Rack). I scored 2 pairs of Louboutins (it was at about 3PM and I was shocked it was still there). Also found an Alexander Wang dress (~$60 from $895) and a pair of black lace-up See by Chloe flats for $26. I've seen some Burberry wallets, Burberry belts, MCM bags/backpacks, but it's usually swooped up within the day it is put out. Not many great purses lately though. Funny that you mention the Dublin Rack because that is my least favorite one around here. I've never found anything remotely decent there.


I live in the Bay Area too!! Would you mind sharing which NR you found the Louboutins Pretty please! I've been going every other day but no luck yet.... the most I've found were Jimmy Choos, never saw any Louboutins or Valentinos or anything exciting like that Thanks in advance!!


----------



## joanah

handbagkay said:


> I snagged an altered/refinished mini Givenchy antigona in black calfskin the other day. It was the best day of my life. And I only paid $450 for it!!


Omg, congrats!!! Can I asked which location?


----------



## IStuckACello

When I worked at the Rack several years ago, I only heard of maybe 6 pairs through the SF/Colma  stores in the 3 years I was there , and I knew both stock managers. Haven't seen any personally since I quit...7 years ago and regularly visiting the Rack stores  I'm super happy Elisa got a couple pairs though! Maybe they were late in processing shoes that day or the managers held off on them to try to boost the sales.


----------



## jessl

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3561995
> 
> 
> Size 10 women. Full set with box and dust bag!  PM for details
> 
> $29 after discount and tax!!


Omg so jealous! I passed on these at my store a few months ago because of the price and then the next time I went back they were gone... still regretting that one.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Wow


jessl said:


> Omg so jealous! I passed on these at my store a few months ago because of the price and then the next time I went back they were gone... still regretting that one.


what a steal!


----------



## authenticplease

wis3ly said:


> Was doing a bit Instagram stalking #NordstromRack and saw this reseller with at least 5 pairs of Rockstuds, looked like most recent season. Says they are not from NR, does anybody know what store has sales on these right now?


Not certain which styles/colors you are looking for but the Valentino boutiques are currently at final markdown of 60%.


----------



## honey_babee

on all rockstuds?


authenticplease said:


> Not certain which styles/colors you are looking for but the Valentino boutiques are currently at final markdown of 60%.


----------



## authenticplease

honey_babee said:


> on all rockstuds?


Yes, certain colors are included(this will be seasonal 'fashion' color..........but classic colors like black and nude won't be included)  Not all rockstuds.  You can call the Atlanta Valentino boutique at Phipps Plaza to enquire on colors and sizes that are available.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

prttygurl said:


> I live in the Bay Area too!! Would you mind sharing which NR you found the Louboutins Pretty please! I've been going every other day but no luck yet.... the most I've found were Jimmy Choos, never saw any Louboutins or Valentinos or anything exciting like that Thanks in advance!!



It was the Fremont rack. I have never found anything there before (not even something so-so). The day I went, I literally squealed and asked if they had more. I was told they got 10-15 pairs in the morning (all 5-6.5) and I scored the last two. 



IStuckACello said:


> When I worked at the Rack several years ago, I only heard of maybe 6 pairs through the SF/Colma  stores in the 3 years I was there , and I knew both stock managers. Haven't seen any personally since I quit...7 years ago and regularly visiting the Rack stores  I'm super happy Elisa got a couple pairs though! Maybe they were late in processing shoes that day or the managers held off on them to try to boost the sales.


 
Thank you! [emoji846] It was sheer luck. I usually go into that Rack expecting to leave empty handed. 

Curious, if there are any desired items that arrive at the store, is it likely be swooped up by an employee before it even reaches the floor?


----------



## jessl

elisainthecity said:


> It was the Fremont rack. I have never found anything there before (not even something so-so). The day I went, I literally squealed and asked if they had more. I was told they got 10-15 pairs in the morning (all 5-6.5) and I scored the last two.
> 
> Thank you! [emoji846] It was sheer luck. I usually go into that Rack expecting to leave empty handed.
> 
> Curious, if there are any desired items that arrive at the store, is it likely be swooped up by an employee before it even reaches the floor?


 I have to assume so... every time i'm at the store there is this one manager who is always wearing Chanel or Valentino flats and I doubt it's a coincidence.


----------



## afsweet

stopped by NR last night and noticed that the 2 pairs of red rock studs i saw a month ago were gone. wonder who bought them since they were $700+, yet jimmy choose for $300 are still plentiful.

saw a few longchamp le pliage bags in a light blue color and 1 longchamp from the sarah morris eclipse collection.


----------



## twoblues

stephc005 said:


> stopped by NR last night and noticed that the 2 pairs of red rock studs i saw a month ago were gone. wonder who bought them since they were $700+, yet jimmy choose for $300 are still plentiful.
> 
> saw a few longchamp le pliage bags in a light blue color and 1 longchamp from the sarah morris eclipse collection.



A SA once told me they do store transfers - maybe that is what happened?


----------



## IStuckACello

elisainthecity said:


> It was the Fremont rack. I have never found anything there before (not even something so-so). The day I went, I literally squealed and asked if they had more. I was told they got 10-15 pairs in the morning (all 5-6.5) and I scored the last two.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji846] It was sheer luck. I usually go into that Rack expecting to leave empty handed.
> 
> Curious, if there are any desired items that arrive at the store, is it likely be swooped up by an employee before it even reaches the floor?



Nice! The only thing I found there was a red/orange Rocco that I ended up passing to someone here, never saw anything better at Fremont! I can't believe they had so many pairs in! That's crazy. The full line stores  are told which Rack to send their items to and it rotates supposedly, I guess Fremont was the lucky store the month they had so many Loubs to be sent. 

Yes, employees can often get good stuff, especially if they have the morning shift. However, many people have to pick and choose because it's not like they get paid so much that they can keep shopping, so there still ends up being decent stuff that makes it out. Especially these days with the increased pricing, I don't think as many employees can shop without restraint. When I was there, the most expensive refurb was $79...and with my discount even better! But I think there was maybe only two other employees crazy about shoes like I was at the time. I heard after I left the store manager briefly implemented a policy where employees couldn't purchase until two hours after the store opened to try to get more customers in though(and not because of my shopping habits-she bought some really good stuff too..I think the store was doing poorly at the time).


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Got my bag in the mail Tuesday and I love it! I just need to stuff it to shape it a bit. It was missing the long strap but I'll just use the strap from my iridescent Rocco. I love Wang bags and this price was too good to pass up. So glad the store was willing to send it to me.


----------



## bagnutt

Rockstuds in abundance if you want em for $830

Size 36



Size 39



Size 40


----------



## leisurekitty

bagnutt said:


> Rockstuds in abundance if you want em for $830
> 
> Size 36
> View attachment 3567090
> 
> 
> Size 39
> View attachment 3567091
> 
> 
> Size 40
> View attachment 3567092



I can't believe the the Rack is trying to sell Rockstuds for $830. You can get them cheaper in the full line store and the Val boutiques on sale. Smh!!


----------



## bagnutt

leisurekitty said:


> I can't believe the the Rack is trying to sell Rockstuds for $830. You can get them cheaper in the full line store and the Val boutiques on sale. Smh!!



I know, so crazy!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Way too expensive. Those prices are one way they can deter the resellers.


----------



## buyingpig

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Way too expensive. Those prices are one way they can deter the resellers.


Lol, yeah sure it deters reseller. Deters non-reseller too[emoji23] [emoji23] Seems way more expensive than their own half yearly sale.


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent refurbs, black suede
$180 WT / 37.5


----------



## verdisto716

bagnutt said:


> Saint Laurent refurbs, black suede
> $180 WT / 37.5
> View attachment 3567192
> 
> View attachment 3567193



Wow they're beautiful! Makes me curse having extra wide feet because I know I'll never be able to have them stick on my feet [emoji24]


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Has any one found anything for a penny lately? I've seen a dress where the tag shows that it's been there since March 2016 and I thought it would scan for a penny, but when I got it scanned it hasn't even been marked down further.


----------



## Atahack23

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Has any one found anything for a penny lately? I've seen a dress where the tag shows that it's been there since March 2016 and I thought it would scan for a penny, but when I got it scanned it hasn't even been marked down further.



I bought a pair of kids sandals during the past CTR that rang up a penny. They were red tagged for $16 so that was a nice surprise!


----------



## pinky7129

I know if we have something that comes up as a penny that we send it out. If it's on the floor it's not supposed to be there


----------



## IStuckACello

verdisto716 said:


> Wow they're beautiful! Makes me curse having extra wide feet because I know I'll never be able to have them stick on my feet [emoji24]



I have wide feet and I do okay in similar styles from Jimmy Choo! Besides, suede stretches. I love that YSL style sigh


----------



## bagnutt

Zanotti refurbs
$229 WT / 39.5


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent refurbs 
$199 / 38.5


----------



## bagnutt

Good thing I got paid today - these babies are coming home with me! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Tag says W&R, but they are not painted and look brand new. $249


----------



## bagnutt

Gucci suede sandals with rhinestoney heels
$299 RT / 38.5


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

bagnutt said:


> Good thing I got paid today - these babies are coming home with me! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Tag says W&R, but they are not painted and look brand new.]


YEAH [emoji1433][emoji1433][emoji1433] Congratulations


----------



## Mimmy

bagnutt said:


> Good thing I got paid today - these babies are coming home with me! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Tag says W&R, but they are not painted and look brand new. $249
> View attachment 3567258



These are gorgeous, bagnutt! Congrats on this great find!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi guys! After a few years of searching, I finally scored these beauties!!! Worn and refurbished $249 plus tax!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

ilovemykiddos said:


> View attachment 3567282
> 
> Hi guys! After a few years of searching, I finally scored these beauties!!! Worn and refurbished $249 plus tax!



Congratulations! Persistence pays off. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> Good thing I got paid today - these babies are coming home with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tag says W&R, but they are not painted and look brand new. $249
> View attachment 3567258





ilovemykiddos said:


> View attachment 3567282
> 
> Hi guys! After a few years of searching, I finally scored these beauties!!! Worn and refurbished $249 plus tax!



Yes. I'm so happy for you ladies! (hugs)
#ItsRainingValentinos


----------



## buyingpig

bagnutt said:


> Good thing I got paid today - these babies are coming home with me! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Tag says W&R, but they are not painted and look brand new. $249
> View attachment 3567258


Congrats! Very cute!


----------



## buyingpig

ilovemykiddos said:


> View attachment 3567282
> 
> Hi guys! After a few years of searching, I finally scored these beauties!!! Worn and refurbished $249 plus tax!


Very nice, congrats!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

ballerinakgurl said:


> Congratulations! Persistence pays off. [emoji8][emoji8]


Thanks so much☺️


----------



## ilovemykiddos

buyingpig said:


> Very nice, congrats!


Thank you, I'm thrilled to get them


----------



## ilovemykiddos

ballerinakgurl said:


> Congratulations! Persistence pays off. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ThisVNchick

ilovemykiddos said:


> View attachment 3567282
> 
> Hi guys! After a few years of searching, I finally scored these beauties!!! Worn and refurbished $249 plus tax!



Love these! I saw a girl wearing a black pair and have been eying them ever since...congrats on your fabulous find!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bagnutt said:


> Good thing I got paid today - these babies are coming home with me! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Tag says W&R, but they are not painted and look brand new. $249
> View attachment 3567258



I adore these [emoji7] Congrats!!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

These are beautiful, if only I could wear high heels!!!


bagnutt said:


> Good thing I got paid today - these babies are coming home with me! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Tag says W&R, but they are not painted and look brand new. $249
> View attachment 3567258


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Thanks so much! I literally waited for years to find the right boot and these came along unexpectedly! I guess Christmas came late for me this year


buyingpig said:


> Very nice, congrats!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

ThisVNchick said:


> Love these! I saw a girl wearing a black pair and have been eying them ever since...congrats on your fabulous find!


Thank you! They are very comfortable and I didn't have to size up even though the description on the website recommends to do so. I really got lucky I guess!!!


----------



## kema042290

Is there a science to high heels? I want to start, but I've never really worn them. Any tips will be helpful. TIA


----------



## buyingpig

kema042290 said:


> Is there a science to high heels? I want to start, but I've never really worn them. Any tips will be helpful. TIA  [emoji3]


I am not sure about science... I found them becoming more bearable when I lost weight.


----------



## verdisto716

IStuckACello said:


> I have wide feet and I do okay in similar styles from Jimmy Choo! Besides, suede stretches. I love that YSL style sigh



 I jut got a pair and lo and behold my feet are too fat for them [emoji24]. But I will continue the search! Maybe I just got the wrong style. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## verdisto716

kema042290 said:


> Is there a science to high heels? I want to start, but I've never really worn them. Any tips will be helpful. TIA



Try them on near the end of the day when your feet are more swollen when you're looking to purchase a pair. If they're comfortable with swollen feet, then they'll be comfortable all the time (hopefully).


----------



## BeautyAddict58

OFF. I love that chinchilla. So cute!


----------



## sparksfly

What do you guys think about this skirt and blazer?

Skirt is Alexander Wang leather and was $115:



Blazer is Theory and was $75: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Can't decide if the prices are good. They both look amazing on.


----------



## Atahack23

I spotted these as the Factoria Rack in Washington today.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Some one buy this, hurry!


----------



## glitterHips

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Some one buy this, hurry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568145



I was too late


----------



## peacelovesequin

On Nordstrom.com:
Saint Laurent Janis Pump: $263.31 (Size 11.5).
Run now!


----------



## IStuckACello

I loveee those! I keep hoping they'll show up at the rack in my size lol. I have the Tribtoos and they're so comfortable.


----------



## lvchanelboy

Xs red tag Herve leger $409.97


----------



## lvchanelboy

It won't upload the pic


----------



## buyingpig

Hi everyone, ordered something today on nordstrom.com not mentioned here, was nicely discounted. The order was canceled soon after due to them not actually having it in stock. So don't get too excited with the sale item popping back up until your order ships!


----------



## meowmix318

buyingpig said:


> Hi everyone, ordered something today on nordstrom.com not mentioned here, was nicely discounted. The order was canceled soon after due to them not actually having it in stock. So don't get too excited with the sale item popping back up until your order ships!



That's happened to me several times before  always a bummer to get that cancelled order email


----------



## pinky7129

Any advice ladies! These are a 39. I'm worried my heel hangs a bit... but the 40 I tried in another color was too loose with the straps...


----------



## ballerinakgurl

pinky7129 said:


> Any advice ladies! These are a 39. I'm worried my heel hangs a bit... but the 40 I tried in another color was too loose with the straps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568415



I think you may be cutting it close. But as you wear them, your foot may slide forward a bit? My feet always slide in heels. I would keep them if you felt comfortable in them and not adding extra strain on your feet. [emoji4]


----------



## buyingpig

pinky7129 said:


> Any advice ladies! These are a 39. I'm worried my heel hangs a bit... but the 40 I tried in another color was too loose with the straps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568415


Perhaps try 39.5?


----------



## pinky7129

buyingpig said:


> Perhaps try 39.5?



39 was the largest they had in the whole inventory.  Plus, with the rack...


----------



## squidgee

pinky7129 said:


> Any advice ladies! These are a 39. I'm worried my heel hangs a bit... but the 40 I tried in another color was too loose with the straps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568415



It's right at the edge but IMHO if it's a great price and you're comfortable in them, this is good. Anyway, nobody's gonna be looking at your feet with a magnifying glass.


----------



## IStuckACello

If you're super concerned that it hasn't stretched out after a few wears you can try getting them slightly stretched at a cobbler's or diy. That should slide your foot forward a little bit. I unfortunately have done this with shoes because my feet are ridiculously wide. Personally I don't really look at people's feet and go "wow those don't fit" unless it's super duper obvious, and your pic wouldn't make me look twice.


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

pinky7129 said:


> Any advice ladies! These are a 39. I'm worried my heel hangs a bit... but the 40 I tried in another color was too loose with the straps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568415


I think you sees a 39 1/2. Sorry


----------



## deltalady

pinky7129 said:


> Any advice ladies! These are a 39. I'm worried my heel hangs a bit... but the 40 I tried in another color was too loose with the straps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568415



You need the next half size up.


----------



## twoblues

pinky7129 said:


> Any advice ladies! These are a 39. I'm worried my heel hangs a bit... but the 40 I tried in another color was too loose with the straps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568415



Personally, I think the fit looks fine and the shoes look good on you! I have had both Valentino and Nordstrom SAs tell me it's better to have a little hang than extra space. The Nordstrom SA said would anyone want to wear flats with gaps in the back - it's the same concept. Hope this helps - please keep! [emoji846]


----------



## jessl

bagnutt said:


> Good thing I got paid today - these babies are coming home with me! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Tag says W&R, but they are not painted and look brand new. $249
> View attachment 3567258


So jealous! Amazing find!


----------



## ProShopper1

pinky7129 said:


> Any advice ladies! These are a 39. I'm worried my heel hangs a bit... but the 40 I tried in another color was too loose with the straps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568415


Try wearing them around the house for a couple of hours. If your feet slide down then they're good. If not IMHO you need to size up.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi,
I think you need a 39.5. Just my two cents worth. I wear a us size 9 and take a 40 in valentinos.


pinky7129 said:


> Any advice ladies! These are a 39. I'm worried my heel hangs a bit... but the 40 I tried in another color was too loose with the straps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568415


----------



## Fashionista365

pinky7129 said:


> Any advice ladies! These are a 39. I'm worried my heel hangs a bit... but the 40 I tried in another color was too loose with the straps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568415


39.5 would fit you perfect. It depends if things like that bother you. Im a stickler for how things fit in the front and the back.


----------



## valval92

Hello ladies I'll be in NY in couple days, does anyone who lives there PM me? Any good NR there that I should visit or any store similar to NR?


----------



## ashlie

pinky7129 said:


> Any advice ladies! These are a 39. I'm worried my heel hangs a bit... but the 40 I tried in another color was too loose with the straps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568415



I would go with the 40 and get extra holes put in. Because of my severely high arch, I have to do this with many of my shoes. My toes don't even touch the top but my heel with hang off haha


----------



## pinky7129

ashlie said:


> I would go with the 40 and get extra holes put in. Because of my severely high arch, I have to do this with many of my shoes. My toes don't even touch the top but my heel with hang off haha



Problem is I'm already at the tightest hole. Otherwise I would be needing to take the studs off...


----------



## bagnutt

pinky7129 said:


> Problem is I'm already at the tightest hole. Otherwise I would be needing to take the studs off...



What color are these? They look orange, yes? You might not get as much use out of them if they are not a neutral and not quite the proper fit.


----------



## pinky7129

bagnutt said:


> What color are these? They look orange, yes? You might not get as much use out of them if they are not a neutral and not quite the proper fit.



They're a lovely coral and nude type


----------



## cinderella0087

At Northgate in Seattle. Clearance section. I'm no longer there, so I can't hold but I'm also not getting messages or notifications so I couldn't help anyway [emoji849]


----------



## cinderella0087

There was also a Longchamp backpack in the clearance bin for I think $43 but couldn't grab a photo. Same location!


----------



## wis3ly

valval92 said:


> Hello ladies I'll be in NY in couple days, does anyone who lives there PM me? Any good NR there that I should visit or any store similar to NR?



There only 2 NR in the city. One in union square manhattan and one in Brooklyn. I would say the union square has more designer items. If you want to venture out there's always the Woodbury commons outlet, more NR in Paramus, NJ and Bergen Town Center (have seen few Insta resellers frequent there).

Edit: apparently just saw there's another NR in Queens. Never been though


----------



## maruko101

I saw bunch of Alo Yoga stuff 50% off today.


----------



## nicole0612

cinderella0087 said:


> At Northgate in Seattle. Clearance section. I'm no longer there, so I can't hold but I'm also not getting messages or notifications so I couldn't help anyway [emoji849]
> 
> View attachment 3568968
> 
> View attachment 3568969



Is this location any good? I live in Seattle also. The Factoria location never has anything!


----------



## cinderella0087

nicole0612 said:


> Is this location any good? I live in Seattle also. The Factoria location never has anything!



Not particularly. Their designer shoe section is packed full of Via Spiga, Tory Burch and Cole Haan. I've found the occasional good deal here (like this one and TB pumps for $14.75 a few weeks ago) but nothing higher end than that. 

Sadly... Factoria is probably the best one. Alderwood can be good but gets packed! Have to go when it opens. Downtown is very touristy with a TON of direct-to-rack items. It does  have a designer section but the markdowns are few and far between because they don't need to with the traffic. It sounds like they're opening one at Lincoln Square which may have more designer items?


----------



## nicole0612

cinderella0087 said:


> Not particularly. Their designer shoe section is packed full of Via Spiga, Tory Burch and Cole Haan. I've found the occasional good deal here (like this one and TB pumps for $14.75 a few weeks ago) but nothing higher end than that.
> 
> Sadly... Factoria is probably the best one. Alderwood can be good but gets packed! Have to go when it opens. Downtown is very touristy with a TON of direct-to-rack items. It does  have a designer section but the markdowns are few and far between because they don't need to with the traffic. It sounds like they're opening one at Lincoln Square which may have more designer items?



Thank you. I never find anything at all at Factoria, but I have only gone at ~6pm or later, so maybe it is too picked over by then. Is there a designer section there? I have never been able to find it. I know northgate has a designer section, but 95% of it is Vince etc, not true designer.


----------



## IStuckACello

Slightly off topic, but I can't seem to get an answer on tpf anywhere. I think some people here have found the anniversary exclusive color block pashlis on sale at the Rack (specifically the one with teal ) , does anyone know if they had serial #s? Thanks!


----------



## afsweet

pinky7129 said:


> Any advice ladies! These are a 39. I'm worried my heel hangs a bit... but the 40 I tried
> in another color was too loose with the straps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568415



definitely wait for a 39.5. i've bought shoes on sale that were a half size too small, and i ended up never wearing them because they didn't fit properly. 



valval92 said:


> Hello ladies I'll be in NY in couple days, does anyone who lives there PM me? Any good NR there that I should visit or any store similar to NR?



i really liked the union square NR. they had a full rack of burberry coats and lots of designer clothing (not just Tory Burch) when I was there in October. if that was my local NR, i'd probably stop by all the time!


----------



## pepperdiva

Saw these today at Manhattan rack. Sorry I didn't photo the tag but they weren't a great price, about $750


----------



## squidgee

Saw a pair of size 35 Stuart Weitzman's 50/50 with fringe at the Ravenswood/East Palo Alto Rack (not me but similar pic):







Sigh... I wish I had size 39-40 feet, you lucky ladies always seem to get the best designer scores. I've rarely scored anything good at the Rack for small feet.


----------



## bagnutt

squidgee said:


> Saw a pair of size 35 Stuart Weitzman's 50/50 with fringe at the Ravenswood/East Palo Alto Rack (not me but similar pic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh... I wish I had size 39-40 feet, you lucky ladies always seem to get the best designer scores. I've rarely scored anything good at the Rack for small feet.



I saw those too. They seemed kind of pricey though, weren't they white tagged at $360?


----------



## squidgee

bagnutt said:


> I saw those too. They seemed kind of pricey though, weren't they white tagged at $360?



Yeah I think so. Wasn't able to get a pic of the tag as DH and I were rushing out.


----------



## scgirl212

$199 W&R (they're perfect on the bottoms) Chloe's! I keep finding lots of good shoes, but 0 bags! I need some luck to find bags!


----------



## MissL

IStuckACello said:


> Slightly off topic, but I can't seem to get an answer on tpf anywhere. I think some people here have found the anniversary exclusive color block pashlis on sale at the Rack (specifically the one with teal ) , does anyone know if they had serial #s? Thanks!



Do you mean a UPC? If so, yes it does. I own a dark teal one that was purchased a few years ago. Hope that helps.


----------



## mugenprincess

scgirl212 said:


> $199 W&R (they're perfect on the bottoms) Chloe's! I keep finding lots of good shoes, but 0 bags! I need some luck to find bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570161


These are so freakin cute!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Found these at NR Today for only $187 w&r [emoji854]



First time getting rockstuds in awhile at the rack so that's exciting! 

Have these Chloe's in my cart $134 size 37.5 w&r pm me if you're interested. 



Also late post, but here are some more of my last chance finds. The high tops were totally impulsive and I regret buying them but everything else is [emoji7]


----------



## ballerinakgurl

hellokimmiee said:


> Found these at NR Today for only $187 w&r [emoji854]
> View attachment 3570671
> 
> 
> First time getting rockstuds in awhile at the rack so that's exciting!
> 
> Have these Chloe's in my cart $134 size 37.5 w&r pm me if you're interested.
> View attachment 3570674
> 
> 
> Also late post, but here are some more of my last chance finds. The high tops were totally impulsive and I regret buying them but everything else is [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3570675



Lol I'd gladly take those high tops off your hands. [emoji16] can you please be my personal shopper!!!!? [emoji24][emoji24] so wish I lived close to a Last Chance.


----------



## wis3ly

hellokimmiee said:


> Found these at NR Today for only $187 w&r [emoji854]
> View attachment 3570671
> 
> 
> First time getting rockstuds in awhile at the rack so that's exciting!
> 
> Have these Chloe's in my cart $134 size 37.5 w&r pm me if you're interested.
> View attachment 3570674
> 
> 
> Also late post, but here are some more of my last chance finds. The high tops were totally impulsive and I regret buying them but everything else is [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3570675



How do the Chloe's run? I normally wear 6.5/7


----------



## hellokimmiee

ballerinakgurl said:


> Lol I'd gladly take those high tops off your hands. [emoji16] can you please be my personal shopper!!!!? [emoji24][emoji24] so wish I lived close to a Last Chance.



Pretty much found all the Loubs in one day, I was so lucky [emoji13] it was perfect timing, only 1 or two resellers. I missed out on some so Kate's but still happy with what I got. Prices are going up though, most of these were closer to $200 than they used to be but they do have more inventory than a regular rack store. 



wis3ly said:


> How do the Chloe's run? I normally wear 6.5/7



These seem to run true to size. They fit me perfectly and I'm a 7.5.


----------



## peacelovesequin

hellokimmiee said:


> Found these at NR Today for only $187 w&r [emoji854]
> View attachment 3570671
> 
> 
> First time getting rockstuds in awhile at the rack so that's exciting!
> 
> Have these Chloe's in my cart $134 size 37.5 w&r pm me if you're interested.
> View attachment 3570674
> 
> 
> Also late post, but here are some more of my last chance finds. The high tops were totally impulsive and I regret buying them but everything else is [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3570675




Congrats @hellokimmiee, beautiful haul! [emoji182][emoji173]️


----------



## Minh2

Wish those Chloe's were a size 36. Still haven't found anything Chloe at the racks!



hellokimmiee said:


> Found these at NR Today for only $187 w&r [emoji854]
> View attachment 3570671
> 
> 
> First time getting rockstuds in awhile at the rack so that's exciting!
> 
> Have these Chloe's in my cart $134 size 37.5 w&r pm me if you're interested.
> View attachment 3570674
> 
> 
> Also late post, but here are some more of my last chance finds. The high tops were totally impulsive and I regret buying them but everything else is [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3570675


Wish those


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

Nordstrom Rack deal on jimmy choos
At the Houston , TX location
9714 Katy Fwy
Houston, TX 77055
United States


----------



## IStuckACello

MissL said:


> Do you mean a UPC? If so, yes it does. I own a dark teal one that was purchased a few years ago. Hope that helps.



Thank you-Like a number in the bag somewhere itself from the manufacturer? Sometimes it will identify a date or style # etc to my understanding. Not the UPC code that the store uses to identify price/ring up etc.


----------



## vornado

Burberry 100% cashmere long blazer or coat 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
$2795-$839,size 4， pm for location


----------



## vornado

Valentino size 40 $318


----------



## sparksfly




----------



## bagnutt

Noticed new shoe markdowns at my Rack. Nothing super high end to post, but I did see quite a few Weitzman, Vince and Pliner for less than $60. 
Also saw a lot of Tod's transfers from full line Nordy.


----------



## nicole0612

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 3570905
> 
> View attachment 3570906



This is pretty! Did you buy it?


----------



## MissL

IStuckACello said:


> Thank you-Like a number in the bag somewhere itself from the manufacturer? Sometimes it will identify a date or style # etc to my understanding. Not the UPC code that the store uses to identify price/ring up etc.



I looked inside the bag and inner pocket but I couldn't find a number. Though the sticker on the back of the care instruction card sleeve does have the style code/number.


----------



## IStuckACello

MissL said:


> I looked inside the bag and inner pocket but I couldn't find a number. Though the sticker on the back of the care instruction card sleeve does have the style code/number.



Thanks sooooo much for checking!!


----------



## Leto

MissL said:


> I looked inside the bag and inner pocket but I couldn't find a number. Though the sticker on the back of the care instruction card sleeve does have the style code/number.



Did you lift up the inner pocket? If I remember correctly it's on the back...


----------



## daisygrl

I have just purchased these but I am on the fence. They are See by Chloe and $88. Is it a good price? I like the look and they are comfortable but am unsure of the platform. I thought platform was out. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## MissL

Leto said:


> Did you lift up the inner pocket? If I remember correctly it's on the back...



Yes I did but I couldn't see anything


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted these interesting Longchamp bags - anyone know when they were released? Tag says retail was $995, but they are quite small. Made with calf hair though. $349 white tag.


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted MCM - PM for location
Medium Stark Velvet Insignia backpack $799 WT






Large Weekender $749 WT


----------



## AnnaFreud

Every time I go to the NR after being away for awhile (like 2 weeks LOL!), there seems to be a new policy or change. Few months ago, they stopped having fitting room attendants. You just go on into any available room. Last week I found out that one of the NR I frequent will stop having a tailor onsite. Are there layoffs happening within the company despite all the new stores popping up? Anyone else notice changes recently?


----------



## stacestall

AnnaFreud said:


> Every time I go to the NR after being away for awhile (like 2 weeks LOL!), there seems to be a new policy or change. Few months ago, they stopped having fitting room attendants. You just go on into any available room. Last week I found out that one of the NR I frequent will stop having a tailor onsite. Are there layoffs happening within the company despite all the new stores popping up? Anyone else notice changes recently?



Yes! The one in Durham stopped having fitting room attendants and I was shocked. However, I have seen new faces employed at the rack lately so I don't think there are layoffs just yet but who knows that could be what's happening. I wish they would take a hint and make a darn scanner or let us be able to scan things with our smart phones again. I was watching a Milly dress and it was 149 and it had been there for a few months so I nicely asked the lady to check the price and of course she was snippy and said no we didn't miss any tags but I'll check it for you if you insist, and of course it was 109, smh, so I said no because I really liked it but I wasn't 109 worth in love. The next day I went back and of course the dress was placed back in the dress section and it still hadn't been marked with the correct price smh


----------



## bagnutt

AnnaFreud said:


> Every time I go to the NR after being away for awhile (like 2 weeks LOL!), there seems to be a new policy or change. Few months ago, they stopped having fitting room attendants. You just go on into any available room. Last week I found out that one of the NR I frequent will stop having a tailor onsite. Are there layoffs happening within the company despite all the new stores popping up? Anyone else notice changes recently?



They are also making mobile checkout 5 items or less. Although the only time I ever see mobile checkout available is during clear the rack.


----------



## pigrabbit

Do you think it's worth $800? It doesn't come with a strap [emoji22]
	

		
			
		

		
	



Also spotted this $900


----------



## ballerinakgurl

pigrabbit said:


> Do you think it's worth $800? It doesn't come with a strap [emoji22]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3571927
> 
> Also spotted this $900
> View attachment 3571928



Barneys had some great PS bags on sale today online with an extra 20% off. Perhaps compare? Seems expensive to me.


----------



## Mimmy

AnnaFreud said:


> Every time I go to the NR after being away for awhile (like 2 weeks LOL!), there seems to be a new policy or change. Few months ago, they stopped having fitting room attendants. You just go on into any available room. Last week I found out that one of the NR I frequent will stop having a tailor onsite. Are there layoffs happening within the company despite all the new stores popping up? Anyone else notice changes recently?



The NR I frequent the most, had the most amazing tailor. When I went last week with a couple of items to alter, I found out that there would no longer be a tailor there. 

I didn't know that the regular Nordstrom does not allow you to bring in clothing purchased at other stores for alterations. Actually one SA told me that they did not alter outside purchases at all, and customer service told me that they could, but I could not apply any of my alterations credit toward it. So annoying!


----------



## ladybeaumont

Mimmy said:


> The NR I frequent the most, had the most amazing tailor. When I went last week with a couple of items to alter, I found out that there would no longer be a tailor there.
> 
> I didn't know that the regular Nordstrom does not allow you to bring in clothing purchased at other stores for alterations. Actually one SA told me that they did not alter outside purchases at all, and customer service told me that they could, but I could not apply any of my alterations credit toward it. So annoying!



This makes me nervous as I use my NR's alteration a lot. I almost always need to have the jeans and dresses I buy shortened because I'm petite.


----------



## meowmix318

ladybeaumont said:


> This makes me nervous as I use my NR's alteration a lot. I almost always need to have the jeans and dresses I buy shortened because I'm petite.



You can still have the items you bought at the rack tailored at Nordstrom. I did that with a pair of Vince pants. But the tailor maker feel odd because she said I can get these items tailored at the rack and that they are the people there who can do it here. I never asked her if I could have it tailored at the rack. And then she just was kind of stand off ish with me when she marking on my pants with chalk where I wanted my pants to shortened. 

Later on I asked the girl at the register if I can bring my clothes in to be tailored at Nordstrom even if bought at the rack and she said I could. Not exactly sure what that tailor's problem was but I would still go back to Nordstrom to get other clothing tailored if I find something at the rack again


----------



## Mimmy

ladybeaumont said:


> This makes me nervous as I use my NR's alteration a lot. I almost always need to have the jeans and dresses I buy shortened because I'm petite.



I am petite as well, so I really used this tailor a lot. There is another NR over an hour away from me that still has a tailor, but this would not be convenient for me. 

I hope your NR keeps their tailor!


----------



## twoblues

meowmix318 said:


> You can still have the items you bought at the rack tailored at Nordstrom. I did that with a pair of Vince pants. But the tailor maker feel odd because she said I can get these items tailored at the rack and that they are the people there who can do it here. I never asked her if I could have it tailored at the rack. And then she just was kind of stand off ish with me when she marking on my pants with chalk where I wanted my pants to shortened.
> 
> Later on I asked the girl at the register if I can bring my clothes in to be tailored at Nordstrom even if bought at the rack and she said I could. Not exactly sure what that tailor's problem was but I would still go back to Nordstrom to get other clothing tailored if I find something at the rack again



That's odd she said that. Nordstrom and NR share tailors at times. Maybe she didn't want you to make an extra trip?


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino refurbs
PM me for location
$249 WT


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> Valentino refurbs
> PM me for location
> $249 WT
> View attachment 3571988
> 
> View attachment 3571989



PS these look brand new, no paint or wear on the outsole


----------



## ladybeaumont

meowmix318 said:


> You can still have the items you bought at the rack tailored at Nordstrom. I did that with a pair of Vince pants. But the tailor maker feel odd because she said I can get these items tailored at the rack and that they are the people there who can do it here. I never asked her if I could have it tailored at the rack. And then she just was kind of stand off ish with me when she marking on my pants with chalk where I wanted my pants to shortened.
> 
> Later on I asked the girl at the register if I can bring my clothes in to be tailored at Nordstrom even if bought at the rack and she said I could. Not exactly sure what that tailor's problem was but I would still go back to Nordstrom to get other clothing tailored if I find something at the rack again



I've never had my NR stuff altered at Nordstrom before but I remember one of the cashiers at NR tell me that I can do it but she kinda hinted that I need to be sneaky about it (take out the NR tag, tell the tailor I forgot the receipt) so maybe it's discouraged?



Mimmy said:


> I am petite as well, so I really used this tailor a lot. There is another NR over an hour away from me that still has a tailor, but this would not be convenient for me.
> 
> I hope your NR keeps their tailor!



Ditto. I prefer this branch of NR that I go to and the tailor there knows me already.


----------



## meowmix318

twoblues said:


> That's odd she said that. Nordstrom and NR share tailors at times. Maybe she didn't want you to make an extra trip?



It's a possibility she was only suggesting but that Nordstrom location I went to closer for me than the rack. I also mentioned that but she just seemed to have pushed going there next time... :/


----------



## meowmix318

ladybeaumont said:


> I've never had my NR stuff altered at Nordstrom before but I remember one of the cashiers at NR tell me that I can do it but she kinda hinted that I need to be sneaky about it (take out the NR tag, tell the tailor I forgot the receipt) so maybe it's discouraged?
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto. I prefer this branch of NR that I go to and the tailor there knows me already.




That's odd that she would suggest that. Nordstrom company is not what it used to be.


----------



## nicole0612

Mimmy said:


> The NR I frequent the most, had the most amazing tailor. When I went last week with a couple of items to alter, I found out that there would no longer be a tailor there.
> 
> I didn't know that the regular Nordstrom does not allow you to bring in clothing purchased at other stores for alterations. Actually one SA told me that they did not alter outside purchases at all, and customer service told me that they could, but I could not apply any of my alterations credit toward it. So annoying!



My Nordstrom still does alterations for purchases outside the store for brands that they carry, you just have to pay for it. It's worth it IMO.


----------



## buyingpig

meowmix318 said:


> That's odd that she would suggest that. Nordstrom company is not what it used to be.


Found a nice set of burberry suits for BF at NR. It was deeply discounted but needs some serious alterations done. 

He went to the main store for this. They didn't give him any difficulties about the tag from NR. He's not happy with the result after the first round of alteration though, they are doing a second round right now.


----------



## pursepectives

squidgee said:


> Saw a pair of size 35 Stuart Weitzman's 50/50 with fringe at the Ravenswood/East Palo Alto Rack (not me but similar pic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh... I wish I had size 39-40 feet, you lucky ladies always seem to get the best designer scores. I've rarely scored anything good at the Rack for small feet.


I was just at the Westgate NR and there were quite a few of these. Some of the smaller sizes 5-6 were ~$300.


----------



## natalia0128

Sorry to ask this question about Neiman department store. 
 do you when  NM have final sale ? Just like summer sale, I remembered someone scored the CL shoes with additional 25% off.


----------



## afsweet

stopped by NR last night, and they did a lot of markdowns on shoes, but only 1 pair of Jimmy Choos was included- it was the ugliest pair lol. They marked down some Tods shoes and Ferragamo (which are still less than 50% off retail).


----------



## twoblues

pursepectives said:


> I was just at the Westgate NR and there were quite a few of these. Some of the smaller sizes 5-6 were ~$300.



Does anyone have the UPC for this?


----------



## krissa

bagnutt said:


> PS these look brand new, no paint or wear on the outsole


Red tag or white? This could be designer shoe clearance.


----------



## krissa

hellokimmiee said:


> Found these at NR Today for only $187 w&r [emoji854]
> View attachment 3570671
> 
> 
> First time getting rockstuds in awhile at the rack so that's exciting!
> 
> Have these Chloe's in my cart $134 size 37.5 w&r pm me if you're interested.
> View attachment 3570674
> 
> 
> Also late post, but here are some more of my last chance finds. The high tops were totally impulsive and I regret buying them but everything else is [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3570675



I forgot about last chance. I'll be in Arizona for a wedding in may .  Now you have me tempted to go a day early and make a pit stop, lol.


----------



## bagnutt

krissa said:


> Red tag or white? This could be designer shoe clearance.


White tag, it did say "Worn & Refinished"


----------



## bagnutt

Seeing all these Valentino refurbs makes me hopeful that there will be additional Rockstud sightings in the next few weeks!   
I am still hunting for the love latch flats! If anyone spots these (any color way) in a size 38/38.5/39, please PM me!! This is the older/discontinued style.


----------



## krisvoys

Saw these today, my size and I've wanted the nudist sandal but the satin is a little too fancy for me! Should still be at the store if anyone is interested!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted a few Prada Baroque sunglasses today
Didn't take pictures of the barcodes 
$99.97 
Honolulu NR 
Waikiki location


----------



## bagnutt

Chloe pumps
Full line transfer
PM for location
$148 RT / 38.5


----------



## pursepectives

Saw these rag and bone booties 39.5 WT $179, but ended up buying one with a RT for $120 so maybe they forgot to mark the other pair?
	

		
			
		

		
	



...they look like an older season since I found a previous listing on the NR site: https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...got-fringe-cap-toe-bootie?color=ASPHALT SUEDE


----------



## pursepectives

bagnutt said:


> Chloe pumps
> Full line transfer
> PM for location
> $148 RT / 38.5
> View attachment 3572944
> 
> View attachment 3572945


PMd you!


----------



## TChip5

elisainthecity said:


> They're on sale at BG for $257.
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Chlo...0UmH4uKCFpwcG1-RC8vLQoIXqCZCTG_y_gaAiHU8P8HAQ


I love the Chloé flats congratulations! 
How do the Chloé flats fit? 3 Do they run big and stretch out quickly OR do they run small and one has to size up like Chanel?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Popbacks on Nordstrom.com:

Prada Block Heel Pointy Toe Pump: Size 39. $236
Saint Laurent 'Babies'  Squared Toe Bootie (Pink). Size 37. $285
Burberry 'Medium Maidstone' Leather Tote: $517 (ORG. $1295)


----------



## peacelovesequin

NR has some Stuart Weitzman over the knee boots:

Stuart Weitzman Elf: $279
Stuart Weitzman Playtime: $269 (SWAULT) and $149 (Color: SWAMP ULTRASTRETCH)


----------



## pepperdiva

pursepectives said:


> Saw these rag and bone booties 39.5 WT $179, but ended up buying one with a RT for $120 so maybe they forgot to mark the other pair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572952
> 
> ...they look like an older season since I found a previous listing on the NR site: https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...got-fringe-cap-toe-bootie?color=ASPHALT SUEDE



These were from anniversary sale last year!


----------



## bargainhunter95

I feel like I haven't posted in forever. Then again, my Rack has been dry all year. Yesterday I found some gorgeous Tod's slip ons for only $66! And they match with my Vince bag I found for $120 a couple months ago. Super happy with my finds.


----------



## smalls

Mimmy said:


> The NR I frequent the most, had the most amazing tailor. When I went last week with a couple of items to alter, I found out that there would no longer be a tailor there.
> 
> I didn't know that the regular Nordstrom does not allow you to bring in clothing purchased at other stores for alterations. Actually one SA told me that they did not alter outside purchases at all, and customer service told me that they could, but I could not apply any of my alterations credit toward it. So annoying!





ladybeaumont said:


> This makes me nervous as I use my NR's alteration a lot. I almost always need to have the jeans and dresses I buy shortened because I'm petite.



I always have my NR purchases altered at Nordstroms.  The pricing I have seen is that anything that was bought on sale at Nordstroms or purchased from Nordstroms rack have the same alterations fee.  If they alter something purchased at neither store, like for example saks, they charge about double the price of the sale Nordstroms and NR prices.  If you purchase something full price at Nordstroms the alterations should be free.  I have never been given a hard time about alterations.  They just ask where the items are from (and if from Nordstroms was it on sale) so they know what fee to charge.  I also have never had any issue with getting my alterations credit or now Nordstroms notes for my alterations even if they were from NR or other stores.


----------



## squidgee

smalls said:


> If you purchase something full price at Nordstroms the alterations should be free.  I have never been given a hard time about alterations. .



Very interesting info smalls! Do you have to be a certain level Nordstrom cardholder to avail of the full price= alterations are free policy? I ask because last year I purchased an evening gown full price, and had to pay about $200 worth of alterations on it (it was very intricate). I got $100 back in Notes, but was still out the other $100.


----------



## IStuckACello

squidgee said:


> Very interesting info smalls! Do you have to be a certain level Nordstrom cardholder to avail of the full price= alterations are free policy? I ask because last year I purchased an evening gown full price, and had to pay about $200 worth of alterations on it (it was very intricate). I got $100 back in Notes, but was still out the other $100.



As far as I know, no. They should have a price list in the fitting rooms with alterations costs for Rack purchases and non-Nordstrom company purchases. Last I checked, it wasn't based off credit card levels.


----------



## squidgee

IStuckACello said:


> As far as I know, no. They should have a price list in the fitting rooms with alterations costs for Rack purchases and non-Nordstrom company purchases. Last I checked, it wasn't based off credit card levels.


Thanks for the info Cello! I do see price lists in the fitting room for alterations but I'm interested specifically in this policy of "if it's a full-price sale at Nordstrom, the alterations are free". I've bought lots of stuff full-price over the years but always had to pay alterations and just get reimbursed via Notes, never got a 100% free alteration.

RE the alteration fees, every time I go in I've been charged the same price for my Nordy's, Rack and other retailer purchases. Last time I did that a year ago, I brought in four pairs of jeans (2 regular store, 1 Yoox, 1 Rack) and they all got hemmed at the same price.


----------



## Mimmy

bargainhunter95 said:


> I feel like I haven't posted in forever. Then again, my Rack has been dry all year. Yesterday I found some gorgeous Tod's slip ons for only $66! And they match with my Vince bag I found for $120 a couple months ago. Super happy with my finds.



Amazing shoe find, bargainhunter! [emoji106] Great match to your bag!


----------



## Kaoli

Not nordstrom find but I decided to post, I found this Celine bag in TjMaxx next to Columbus Circle in NYC


----------



## IStuckACello

squidgee said:


> Thanks for the info Cello! I do see price lists in the fitting room for alterations but I'm interested specifically in this policy of "if it's a full-price sale at Nordstrom, the alterations are free". I've bought lots of stuff full-price over the years but always had to pay alterations and just get reimbursed via Notes, never got a 100% free alteration.
> 
> RE the alteration fees, every time I go in I've been charged the same price for my Nordy's, Rack and other retailer purchases. Last time I did that a year ago, I brought in four pairs of jeans (2 regular store, 1 Yoox, 1 Rack) and they all got hemmed at the same price.



It used to be that they would charge you whatever the price was and then reimburse directly through credit card as refund. Now all of it is charged then reimbursed through notes. My understanding was if you bought something at Nordstrom full price it was just  free for hemming of pants-Now that I think of it I can't recall if other types of alterations were free. I don't buy anything full price lol so I don't know about the other benefits but when I worked there I don't think it was a card member only perk.


----------



## pcil

squidgee said:


> Thanks for the info Cello! I do see price lists in the fitting room for alterations but I'm interested specifically in this policy of "if it's a full-price sale at Nordstrom, the alterations are free". I've bought lots of stuff full-price over the years but always had to pay alterations and just get reimbursed via Notes, never got a 100% free alteration.
> 
> RE the alteration fees, every time I go in I've been charged the same price for my Nordy's, Rack and other retailer purchases. Last time I did that a year ago, I brought in four pairs of jeans (2 regular store, 1 Yoox, 1 Rack) and they all got hemmed at the same price.



If you are level 4 member, your alteration is free instead of getting notes back. Most SA does not know this so you have to tell them if you are level 4 and they will be able to apply the unlimited alteration credit to your alteration charge.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Spotted:

Manolos Size 37 $96



Prada w&r size 39 $66


----------



## verdisto716




----------



## verdisto716




----------



## sparksfly

Donald J Pliner: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Jimmy Choo: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Burberry leather leggings:


----------



## squidgee

pcil said:


> If you are level 4 member, your alteration is free instead of getting notes back. Most SA does not know this so you have to tell them if you are level 4 and they will be able to apply the unlimited alteration credit to your alteration charge.


Thank you, ok that makes more sense now. Too bad I'm not a level 4.


----------



## squidgee

IStuckACello said:


> It used to be that they would charge you whatever the price was and then reimburse directly through credit card as refund. Now all of it is charged then reimbursed through notes. My understanding was if you bought something at Nordstrom full price it was just  free for hemming of pants-Now that I think of it I can't recall if other types of alterations were free. I don't buy anything full price lol so I don't know about the other benefits but when I worked there I don't think it was a card member only perk.


Yep I remember when I used to get them reimbursed via card and then switched to Notes. I think yes maybe the hemming may be free, but it would make sense that not all alterations would be. Thanks for the info!


----------



## verdisto716




----------



## bagnutt

hellokimmiee said:


> Spotted:
> 
> Manolos Size 37 $96
> View attachment 3573560
> 
> 
> Prada w&r size 39 $66
> View attachment 3573561


I spotted some really cheap Manolos the other day, but it was an old style.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Saint Laurent 'Paris Skinny' Sequin Pointy Toe Pump: $268. Size: 38.5.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Stella McCartney Mini Falabella - Shaggy Deer Embroidered Faux Leather Crossbody Bag
Price:  $485 (originally $1,215)


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> Stella McCartney Mini Falabella - Shaggy Deer Embroidered Faux Leather Crossbody Bag
> Price:  $485 (originally $1,215)


How unique - I love it!


----------



## kema042290

pursepectives said:


> Saw these rag and bone booties 39.5 WT $179, but ended up buying one with a RT for $120 so maybe they forgot to mark the other pair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572952
> 
> ...they look like an older season since I found a previous listing on the NR site: https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1852578/rag-bone-margot-fringe-cap-toe-bootie?color=ASPHALT SUEDE



Did you get these in Brooklyn? I returned two pairs of them a few weeks ago. They don't fit as good as the other Margot style. I'm not sure if it's an older season because I saw them at their sample sale last year, but the fit was not the same as their non-suede heeled Margot style. It's weird.


----------



## pursepectives

kema042290 said:


> Did you get these in Brooklyn? I returned two pairs of them a few weeks ago. They don't fit as good as the other Margot style. I'm not sure if it's an older season because I saw them at their sample sale last year, but the fit was not the same as their non-suede heeled Margot style. It's weird.


I'm California, but it looks like these are making the rounds. I got the black suede heel versions here http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rag-bone-margot-bootie-women/4553534 at Nordstrom and they feel almost a 1/2 - 1 size smaller. I'm not sold on this color, so thinking I'll return it a little before the next CTR and maybe rebuy if I find them again.


----------



## kema042290

pursepectives said:


> I'm California, but it looks like these are making the rounds. I got the black suede heel versions here http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rag-bone-margot-bootie-women/4553534 at Nordstrom and they feel almost a 1/2 - 1 size smaller. I'm not sold on this color, so thinking I'll return it a little before the next CTR and maybe rebuy if I find them again.


The black looks better, but I agree ... that style needs to be less to be worth it. The fit was smaller too. I needed an 8 and in the regular Margot I was a 7.5 but this one was rather small. Def see if it goes cheaper if you rebuy because that style is not as nice. Plus, the suede heel bothered me. The weather is nicer in Cali so I guess you would be able to get more wear out of suede.


----------



## bagnutt

More Valentino
Full line transfer
$299 WT / 36.5
PM me for location


----------



## bagnutt

Dolce and Gabbana Majolica tote
$469 WT 
PM for location


----------



## bakeacookie

bagnutt said:


> Dolce and Gabbana Majolica tote
> $469 WT
> PM for location
> View attachment 3573871



Lovely bag!


----------



## smalls

squidgee said:


> Very interesting info smalls! Do you have to be a certain level Nordstrom cardholder to avail of the full price= alterations are free policy? I ask because last year I purchased an evening gown full price, and had to pay about $200 worth of alterations on it (it was very intricate). I got $100 back in Notes, but was still out the other $100.





squidgee said:


> Yep I remember when I used to get them reimbursed via card and then switched to Notes. I think yes maybe the hemming may be free, but it would make sense that not all alterations would be. Thanks for the info!



Yes the amount that you get reimbursed is based on the level you have reached for spending that year.  I think it's like level 1 is $100, 2 is $200, 3 is $300 and 4 is unlimited alterations.  Sorry, when I said free I meant for basic alterations like hemming pants.  I am so short that a majority of pants I buy I have to get altered so that is mainly what I bring in.  I also normally buy things on sale so have to pay the alterations fee. I did see a lady buy a dress and she had to have the straps shortened and they told her it would be free, since it was full price.  This was from the Nordstroms site

 "All Nordstrom stores offer alterations services, and basic alterations are free for many full-price items purchased at Nordstrom (online or in stores). Just bring your receipt or packing slip in with you and talk to our experts. They'll determine what's needed during your fitting and will let you know if any charges apply. "


----------



## kema042290

bakeacookie said:


> Lovely bag!



Your siggy made me ban myself too lol. No bags or shoes until April. I kinda want to cry just writing this lol. I am high key addicted to buying bags and shoes.


----------



## bakeacookie

kema042290 said:


> Your siggy made me ban myself too lol. No bags or shoes until April. I kinda want to cry just writing this lol. I am high key addicted to buying bags and shoes.



I was too. But a ban helps you enjoy all the lovely bags and shoes you already own


----------



## pinky7129

Found these beauties [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the shirt is by Chloe and the skirt is from rag and bone


----------



## vanfall

bargainhunter95 said:


> I feel like I haven't posted in forever. Then again, my Rack has been dry all year. Yesterday I found some gorgeous Tod's slip ons for only $66! And they match with my Vince bag I found for $120 a couple months ago. Super happy with my finds.



So prettty!!


----------



## squidgee

smalls said:


> Yes the amount that you get reimbursed is based on the level you have reached for spending that year.  I think it's like level 1 is $100, 2 is $200, 3 is $300 and 4 is unlimited alterations.  Sorry, when I said free I meant for basic alterations like hemming pants.  I am so short that a majority of pants I buy I have to get altered so that is mainly what I bring in.  I also normally buy things on sale so have to pay the alterations fee. I did see a lady buy a dress and she had to have the straps shortened and they told her it would be free, since it was full price.  This was from the Nordstroms site
> 
> "All Nordstrom stores offer alterations services, and basic alterations are free for many full-price items purchased at Nordstrom (online or in stores). Just bring your receipt or packing slip in with you and talk to our experts. They'll determine what's needed during your fitting and will let you know if any charges apply. "



I hear you on the petite woman problems.  I'm barely 5ft tall, so ditto on having all the pants altered. Thanks for this info, this makes it all clear!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. Stella. Size: 10.5. Price: $159


----------



## TinksDelite

Tadashi Shoji dress orig. $408 for $102, it was marked $159.xx but rang up lower.


----------



## Champagne_dreams1

^ Gorgeous dress! Great price, too.


----------



## kema042290

bakeacookie said:


> I was too. But a ban helps you enjoy all the lovely bags and shoes you already own


LMAO I want a new one tho. Day one was such a struggle since I went to NR to return stuff and I can't just go in and leave. 
You are right tho ... I need to use some of my bags more than I do.


----------



## bakeacookie

I returned the Longchamp black pouch with the dragonfly to Cerritos earlier if anyone was interested.


----------



## Kelly7adria

Gorgeous dress!!! Can you post the tags? Hoping to find it


----------



## TinksDelite

Kelly7adria said:


> Gorgeous dress!!! Can you post the tags? Hoping to find it


I think you were asking about the Tadashi Shoji dress.. here you go.


----------



## RackFanatic

Scored these yesterday!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

RackFanatic said:


> Scored these yesterday!![]


Congratulations!! They are my size!! Good find.


----------



## Mimmy

RackFanatic said:


> Scored these yesterday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575182
> View attachment 3575183



Wow, congrats!


----------



## sarasmom

RackFanatic said:


> Scored these yesterday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575182
> View attachment 3575183



Those are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## bagnutt

RackFanatic said:


> Scored these yesterday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575182
> View attachment 3575183



Congrats!!! They are lovely [emoji7]


----------



## valval92

I totally forgot about posting them here.
I got them on last CTR they were not W&R .
It's was $299 and 25% off [emoji3]
Please don't ask about upc number because I don't have it anymore and my sister got the shoes because they were too small for me [emoji24]


----------



## bagnutt

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3575420
> 
> 
> I totally forgot about posting them here.
> I got them on last CTR they were not W&R .
> It's was $299 and 25% off [emoji3]
> Please don't ask about upc number because I don't have it anymore and my sister got the shoes because they were too small for me [emoji24]



More Rockstuds, yes! So rare to find the box at any of my Racks - congrats!


----------



## peacelovesequin

If anyone sees anything in 42, please PM ME! (It's a hard size to find).


----------



## ladybeaumont

When is the next CTR? First week of Feb?


----------



## peacelovesequin

ladybeaumont said:


> When is the next CTR? First week of Feb?



Valentine's Day weekend (per the SA I spoke with).


----------



## ladybeaumont

peacelovesequin said:


> Valentine's Day weekend (per the SA I spoke with).



Thanks! Was hoping for something in Jan. Oh well!


----------



## meowmix318

RackFanatic said:


> Scored these yesterday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575182
> View attachment 3575183


Seriously gorgeous


----------



## meowmix318

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3575420
> 
> 
> I totally forgot about posting them here.
> I got them on last CTR they were not W&R .
> It's was $299 and 25% off [emoji3]
> Please don't ask about upc number because I don't have it anymore and my sister got the shoes because they were too small for me [emoji24]


Lucky sister


----------



## austin0607

Feb 17 - 20



ladybeaumont said:


> When is the next CTR? First week of Feb?


----------



## love1212

austin0607 said:


> Feb 17 - 20



What is CTR?


----------



## ladybeaumont

love1212 said:


> What is CTR?



Clear The Rack. It's when the red tags get additional 25% off.


----------



## Raven18

peacelovesequin said:


> If anyone sees anything in 42, please PM ME! (It's a hard size to find).


Same here 42 size


----------



## cocodiamonds

91 percent off and had 20.00 note 5.00!


----------



## love1212

ladybeaumont said:


> Clear The Rack. It's when the red tags get additional 25% off.



Thank you


----------



## Mimmy

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3576188
> View attachment 3576189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 91 percent off and had 20.00 note 5.00!



Cute hat, great find!


----------



## ilysukixD

Not from NR, but saw this on Saks


Only in size 10.5, $217.50

http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>fo...d=10&LScreativeid=1&productCode=0400090556226


----------



## squidgee

Couple of Choos, Burberry and Prada at Ravenswood
View attachment 3576676
View attachment 3576677


----------



## mtg116

Nordstrom online. I hope its ok to post here. Originally $650, i got them for $199. Aquatalia Odilia black leather boots.


----------



## chicNclassy

Didn't find anything for myself but did find these. At the Costa Mesa location across from Scp


----------



## pursepectives

Spotted these, super cute but not my size  let me know if anyone else has seen these in a 38 or 39


----------



## Rachel965

This is so my jam but I haven't racked in a long while.  

Sent from my LG-K550 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hellokimmiee

Found some dresses last week!

Lela Rose dress $62 from $1295



Proenza Schouler  $108 from $2250



Prabal Gurung $106 from $1k. Seen on Emmy Rossum [emoji5]


----------



## leisurekitty

hellokimmiee said:


> Found some dresses last week!
> 
> Lela Rose dress $62 from $1295
> View attachment 3577463
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler  $108 from $2250
> View attachment 3577460
> 
> 
> Prabal Gurung $106 from $1k. Seen on Emmy Rossum [emoji5]
> View attachment 3577459
> 
> View attachment 3577467



Great finds Kimmiee!! Did you find these at the Rack or Last Chance?


----------



## hellokimmiee

leisurekitty said:


> Great finds Kimmiee!! Did you find these at the Rack or Last Chance?



Thank you! I found them at the Rack. I never find good clothing deals at LC. I've found their designer selection is usually priced $180+ and they're not nwt. The only really good deals on clothing seems to be on coats unless they mistag something.


----------



## valval92

Does anyone know when the full line transfer is ?


----------



## bagnutt

valval92 said:


> Does anyone know when the full line transfer is ?



The Rack closest to me has already received / put out a few pairs. I am checking this week as well.


----------



## bagnutt

Rack is closed early for inventory today - tomorrow might be a good day to shop!!


----------



## mssmelanie

This thread makes me hate my rack!  Lol!  If you see a frustrated Asian lady at the philly rack, that's me! I never see valentinos or cls there!


----------



## bakeacookie

Ooh, wishing you all luck tomorrow then!!! Share your finds!!! (Because I need eye candy on this ban!)


----------



## pinky7129

Will there really be that great items out?


----------



## IStuckACello

Yeah if they were closed for inventory then they wouldn't have had shipments for a few days before...full line would have been trying to dump their stuff before their inventory which is before the rack's. Hopefully some things got held up in the distribution center ready to be sent to Rack soon.


----------



## pinky7129

Should I go morning or afternoon?


----------



## pinky7129

IStuckACello said:


> Yeah if they were closed for inventory then they wouldn't have had shipments for a few days before...full line would have been trying to dump their stuff before their inventory which is before the rack's. Hopefully some things got held up in the distribution center ready to be sent to Rack soon.



Whoops forgot to quote you!


----------



## pinky7129

Went to union square rack. So far nothing designer for accessories till prolly sat


----------



## pinky7129

Found this. It was a return! It's the Alexander McQueen De Manto quilted clutch


----------



## elyseindc

Found a few things today that I thought you ladies may be interested in. Please DM me for more info/location. 


Rag & bone leather jacket for $199! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 size 5






	

		
			
		

		
	
 red tagged Bal! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 size 38


----------



## peacelovesequin

elyseindc said:


> Found a few things today that I thought you ladies may be interested in. Please DM me for more info/location.
> View attachment 3578504
> 
> Rag & bone leather jacket for $199!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 5
> View attachment 3578506
> 
> View attachment 3578507
> 
> View attachment 3578508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red tagged Bal!
> View attachment 3578509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 38



PM'ed you
(Hope you're getting notifications)


----------



## ballerinakgurl

elyseindc said:


> Found a few things today that I thought you ladies may be interested in. Please DM me for more info/location.
> View attachment 3578504
> 
> Rag & bone leather jacket for $199!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 5
> View attachment 3578506
> 
> View attachment 3578507
> 
> View attachment 3578508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red tagged Bal!
> View attachment 3578509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 38



Pm'd you too!! [emoji51]


----------



## ochie

elyseindc said:


> Found a few things today that I thought you ladies may be interested in. Please DM me for more info/location.
> View attachment 3578504
> 
> Rag & bone leather jacket for $199!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 5
> View attachment 3578506
> 
> View attachment 3578507
> 
> View attachment 3578508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red tagged Bal!
> View attachment 3578509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 38



Pm you


----------



## bagnutt

elyseindc said:


> Found a few things today that I thought you ladies may be interested in. Please DM me for more info/location.
> View attachment 3578504
> 
> Rag & bone leather jacket for $199!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 5
> View attachment 3578506
> 
> View attachment 3578507
> 
> View attachment 3578508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red tagged Bal!
> View attachment 3578509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 38


I'm on a handbag ban, but curious to know what the price was on the Bal.  Hope someone here was able to get it!


----------



## valval92

bagnutt said:


> I'm on a handbag ban, but curious to know what the price was on the Bal.  Hope someone here was able to get it!



It was kind of pricy $2100


----------



## IStuckACello

valval92 said:


> It was kind of pricy $2100



Man so beautiful! Love that Bal. glad I'm broke or id be hurting..I'm sure it's gone


----------



## verdisto716

So lesson learned today: when they say they're doing inventory it does not mean they're getting new stuff. In fact they hold off from putting new inventory on the floor. The girls on the floor were super sweet though and told me when they'd be putting new stuff out at the rack I visit. Too bad I work that day [emoji24]


----------



## sarasmom

Found these for my daughter $29


----------



## valval92

verdisto716 said:


> So lesson learned today: when they say they're doing inventory it does not mean they're getting new stuff. In fact they hold off from putting new inventory on the floor. The girls on the floor were super sweet though and told me when they'd be putting new stuff out at the rack I visit. Too bad I work that day [emoji24]



Can you please share what day they will put new stuff? I'm in NR every morning hoping to find something good


----------



## pinky7129

valval92 said:


> Can you please share what day they will put new stuff? I'm in NR every morning hoping to find something good



They get new shipments every day but Sunday


----------



## verdisto716

valval92 said:


> Can you please share what day they will put new stuff? I'm in NR every morning hoping to find something good



The rack I visited was in SF and I guess since they did inventory yesterday they held off on new shipments so we should hopefully see a lot of new inventory on Tuesday. But yes typically they get shipments everyday


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted
Balenciaga flats $159 RT
Prada $172 RT
Both size 39 / full line transfers


----------



## bagnutt

Choo refurbs
$179 WT / 37.5


----------



## bagnutt

Stella McCartney
$149 RT / 37


----------



## verdisto716

bagnutt said:


> Choo refurbs
> $179 WT / 37.5
> View attachment 3578754



I'm pretty sure those are the same ones I returned a few weeks ago. [emoji15] I didn't know they took such a long time to put returns back on the shelves.


----------



## sparksfly

On the app:


----------



## couturely

elyseindc said:


> Found a few things today that I thought you ladies may be interested in. Please DM me for more info/location.
> View attachment 3578504
> 
> Rag & bone leather jacket for $199!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 5
> View attachment 3578506
> 
> View attachment 3578507
> 
> View attachment 3578508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red tagged Bal!
> View attachment 3578509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 38



May I ask how much was the Proenza Schouler Wallet on Chain? Thanks!


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> Spotted
> Balenciaga flats $159 RT
> Prada $172 RT
> Both size 39 / full line transfers
> View attachment 3578705
> 
> View attachment 3578706
> 
> View attachment 3578707




Those Prada's are hot! [emoji119][emoji91]


----------



## pepperdiva

sparksfly said:


> On the app:
> View attachment 3578847



I was just about to post this too. I hope someone got it before it became sold out.  100 Penny fun!


----------



## itsmree

mssmelanie said:


> This thread makes me hate my rack!  Lol!  If you see a frustrated Asian lady at the philly rack, that's me! I never see valentinos or cls there!


LOL - you make me totally laugh!!


----------



## itsmree

verdisto716 said:


> So lesson learned today: when they say they're doing inventory it does not mean they're getting new stuff. In fact they hold off from putting new inventory on the floor. The girls on the floor were super sweet though and told me when they'd be putting new stuff out at the rack I visit. Too bad I work that day [emoji24]


new stuff when???


----------



## elyseindc

couturely said:


> May I ask how much was the Proenza Schouler Wallet on Chain? Thanks!


The PS WOC was $400.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

pepperdiva said:


> I was just about to post this too. I hope someone got it before it became sold out.  100 Penny fun!



I think they are just doing some thing to the website. I don't think this watch was actually available for $1 because it showed up along with others earlier in the afternoon and it was unavailable at the time. A few moments later when I refreshed, it disappeared from the site and then it came back again later on in the evening as unavailable again.


----------



## mranda

Last Chance in IL has a couple good promos going on. 75% off women's  pants up to size 8 and 50% off women's shoes & boots excluding designer. Personally I've stuck out the past few times I have been there. Hopefully others are having better luck!


----------



## mranda

Last Chance in IL has a couple good promos going on. 75% off women's  pants up to size 8 and 50% off women's shoes & boots excluding designer. Personally I've stuck out the past few times I have been there. Hopefully others are having better luck!


----------



## bagnutt

Lots of Burberry gloves red tagged at $67


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted those Tory Burch Fitbit wrap bracelets: different colored leathers and metal finishes, gold, rose gold and silver. White tagged at $84, no pics.


----------



## bagnutt

I am supposed to be on a handbag ban right now, but I found this cherry fringe Falabella white tagged for $149. Don't we all need a little fringe in our lives?! Convinced that I must keep it! [emoji12] [emoji523]


----------



## bagnutt

mranda said:


> Last Chance in IL has a couple good promos going on. 75% off women's  pants up to size 8 and 50% off women's shoes & boots excluding designer. Personally I've stuck out the past few times I have been there. Hopefully others are having better luck!



How do they define "designer"? 
And do they often discount certain sizes?


----------



## pinky7129

Hi all!

Is there anyone is the IA area near the NRack in Des Moines?!
I am fighting tooth and nail to get a charge send... but they are not helping


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> I am supposed to be on a handbag ban right now, but I found this cherry fringe Falabella white tagged for $149. Don't we all need a little fringe in our lives?! Convinced that I must keep it! [emoji12] [emoji523]
> View attachment 3579341



In love! [emoji173]️[emoji30]


----------



## mranda

Great question about what they consider designer. I was wondering the same thing. As for the pants, I figured they had too much inventory in the sizes that they discounted.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

bagnutt said:


> I am supposed to be on a handbag ban right now, but I found this cherry fringe Falabella white tagged for $149. Don't we all need a little fringe in our lives?! Convinced that I must keep it! [emoji12] [emoji523]
> View attachment 3579341



Keep it!!! Its so beautiful & what a great price!


----------



## valval92

bagnutt said:


> I am supposed to be on a handbag ban right now, but I found this cherry fringe Falabella white tagged for $149. Don't we all need a little fringe in our lives?! Convinced that I must keep it! [emoji12] [emoji523]
> View attachment 3579341



Keep it!! It's beautiful congrats!!


----------



## pecknnibble

bagnutt said:


> I am supposed to be on a handbag ban right now, but I found this cherry fringe Falabella white tagged for $149. Don't we all need a little fringe in our lives?! Convinced that I must keep it! [emoji12] [emoji523]
> View attachment 3579341



That's an amazing price! You should definitely keep it! Last time I saw one, it was a purple one for about $370 so this is a much better deal!


----------



## pecknnibble

bagnutt said:


> I am supposed to be on a handbag ban right now, but I found this cherry fringe Falabella white tagged for $149. Don't we all need a little fringe in our lives?! Convinced that I must keep it! [emoji12] [emoji523]
> View attachment 3579341



That's an amazing price! You should definitely keep it! Last time I saw one, it was a purple one for about $370 so this is a much better deal!


----------



## Dahls

bagnutt said:


> I am supposed to be on a handbag ban right now, but I found this cherry fringe Falabella white tagged for $149. Don't we all need a little fringe in our lives?! Convinced that I must keep it! [emoji12] [emoji523]
> View attachment 3579341


 Love it! Definitely keep!


----------



## IStuckACello

SW Hilo thigh high boots, $249, size 36.6. Pm for location.


----------



## bagnutt

SW Nudist refurb
$89 RT / 6.5
PM for location


----------



## bagnutt

SW Nudist refurb
$89 RT / 6.5
PM for location
View attachment 3579615


----------



## bagnutt

First time seeing a Loewe refurb at Rack!
$789 WT


----------



## bagnutt

First time seeing a Loewe refurb at Rack!
$789 WT 
View attachment 3579680


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent 
$149 RT / 41


----------



## bagnutt

Manolo
$249 WT / 39


----------



## peacelovesequin

Nordstrom Popback: 
Prada Block Heel Pump: $299 (Blue and Grey available)


----------



## peacelovesequin

NordstromRack.com finds:

3.1 Phillip Lim 'Kyoto' Block Heel Sandal. Size: 35.5. Price: $199.97 (org. $650)
Tons of Vivienne Westwood. 
VINCE Inverted Pleat Leather Skirt. Size: 8. $117.92 (org. $595) 
Joie Pippi Fringe Leather Sandal. Size(s): 35.5 and 36. Price: $42.75 (org. $285)


----------



## stacestall

bagnutt said:


> I am supposed to be on a handbag ban right now, but I found this cherry fringe Falabella white tagged for $149. Don't we all need a little fringe in our lives?! Convinced that I must keep it! [emoji12] [emoji523]
> View attachment 3579341


Yes!!! You MUST keep it!!!


----------



## pinky7129

If it's altered or refurbished, is it a significant change? Like a bag for example. What's been done?


----------



## bagnutt

Most of the refurb bags that I have seen are either missing their dust bag or perhaps a detachable strap. The Chloe Marcie that I bought during the Black Friday CTR was in as new condition (from what I could see), but it didn't come with a duster.


----------



## pinky7129

bagnutt said:


> Most of the refurb bags that I have seen are either missing their dust bag or perhaps a detachable strap. The Chloe Marcie that I bought during the Black Friday CTR was in as new condition (from what I could see), but it didn't come with a duster.



Thank you!


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> First time seeing a Loewe refurb at Rack!
> $789 WT
> View attachment 3579680



Loewe bag is gone, no more PMs please [emoji4]


----------



## valval92

This is not NR deal but ladies RUUN to Victoria's Secret, they're having 50% extra on all the sale items [emoji125][emoji125][emoji125][emoji125][emoji125]


----------



## valval92

This is not NR deal but ladies RUUN to Victoria's Secret, they're having 50% extra on all the sale items [emoji125][emoji125][emoji125][emoji125][emoji125]


----------



## pinky7129

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pinky7129

Here's the upc for anyone who's interested!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3579837


----------



## peacelovesequin

pinky7129 said:


> Here's the upc for anyone who's interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579837



Thanks for sharing, but it's assorted (most W&R are). 

I hope you or another TPF'er got it. Major steal! [emoji119][emoji164][emoji179]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Duplicate post.


----------



## artkrue

bagnutt said:


> Saint Laurent
> $149 RT / 41
> View attachment 3579703



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Would u have the sku #?


----------



## couturely

bagnutt said:


> I am supposed to be on a handbag ban right now, but I found this cherry fringe Falabella white tagged for $149. Don't we all need a little fringe in our lives?! Convinced that I must keep it! [emoji12] [emoji523]
> View attachment 3579341



Awesome find & such a good deal!


----------



## Mimmy

bagnutt said:


> I am supposed to be on a handbag ban right now, but I found this cherry fringe Falabella white tagged for $149. Don't we all need a little fringe in our lives?! Convinced that I must keep it! [emoji12] [emoji523]
> View attachment 3579341



Great find, bagnutt! Absolutely you must keep it![emoji7]


----------



## pinky7129

peacelovesequin said:


> Thanks for sharing, but it's assorted (most W&R are).
> 
> I hope you or another TPF'er got it. Major steal! [emoji119][emoji164][emoji179]



I called a few stores and that number did relate to that specific bag. always good to call everyone!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

pinky7129 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579830



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] been wanting a black mini rockie! Hopefully you snagged it for yourself!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Saint Laurent Janis Pointy Toe Platform Pump
Size: $357.75
Size: 8.5


----------



## peacelovesequin

Alexander Wang Rockie Rose Gold Leather Crossbody Satchel
Price: $339.98
Color: Peroxide/Rose Gold


----------



## pursepectives

Lace on this was gorgeous....the bomber style doesn't really suit me but wishing NR carried more self portrait dresses.


----------



## aga5

bagnutt said:


> I am supposed to be on a handbag ban right now, but I found this cherry fringe Falabella white tagged for $149. Don't we all need a little fringe in our lives?! Convinced that I must keep it! [emoji12] [emoji523]
> View attachment 3579341



Wow I found one but it was $425 and I thought that was a deal[emoji6]


----------



## -flawless-

UGGs Demi leather boots for $10. I've included a picture of the UPC in case anyone is interested.


----------



## tintinay

-flawless- said:


> View attachment 3580932
> View attachment 3580933
> 
> 
> UGGs Demi leather boots for $10. I've included a picture of the UPC in case anyone is interested.



Wow, and I thought I got a great deal for these when I got them for $30. [emoji38] great score!


----------



## Pao9

bagnutt said:


> I am supposed to be on a handbag ban right now, but I found this cherry fringe Falabella white tagged for $149. Don't we all need a little fringe in our lives?! Convinced that I must keep it! [emoji12] [emoji523]
> View attachment 3579341



To die for!!!!! If you decide to return please let me know!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Valentino Rockstud Ballerina Flat. 
Size: 10 (40)
Price: $217.98


----------



## yellowjade

Rag and Bone for $79.97! 



Also got the jeans for a penny


----------



## -flawless-

tintinay said:


> Wow, and I thought I got a great deal for these when I got them for $30. [emoji38] great score!



Thank you!!! I was so happy.


----------



## Jen123

I need help from rack experts! I got this today red tagged for $650. In the market for a new watch so I purchased. Could I have done better on price or should I keep it and never look back? I am contemplating returning and hoping it is there for clear the rack if you guys think I can do better with price. It was originally $2195.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michele-harbor-diamond-watch-with-bracelet-35mm/4400826


----------



## Dawn

Jen123 said:


> I need help from rack experts! I got this today red tagged for $650. In the market for a new watch so I purchased. Could I have done better on price or should I keep it and never look back? I am contemplating returning and hoping it is there for clear the rack if you guys think I can do better with price. It was originally $2195.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michele-harbor-diamond-watch-with-bracelet-35mm/4400826


I'm not a rack expert but that is a heck of a deal at 70% off! It's beautiful!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Jen123 said:


> I need help from rack experts! I got this today red tagged for $650. In the market for a new watch so I purchased. Could I have done better on price or should I keep it and never look back? I am contemplating returning and hoping it is there for clear the rack if you guys think I can do better with price. It was originally $2195.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michele-harbor-diamond-watch-with-bracelet-35mm/4400826



Keep! It won't make it for the next CTR.


----------



## lms910

AnnaFreud said:


> Keep! It won't make it for the next CTR.



Keep! I have my second Michele watch now. My first one was purchased from the rack and the ceramic links chipped after a couple years. Regular Nordstrom sent it to Michele for repairs and they couldn't repair it so they offered me a brand new watch (my choice) for half off on their website. Excellent customer service and a great watch!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Jen123 said:


> I need help from rack experts! I got this today red tagged for $650. In the market for a new watch so I purchased. Could I have done better on price or should I keep it and never look back? I am contemplating returning and hoping it is there for clear the rack if you guys think I can do better with price. It was originally $2195.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michele-harbor-diamond-watch-with-bracelet-35mm/4400826



Did you get the stainless steel and gold like the one on the picture? It's so beautiful. I have the same watch without the gold tone and I love it. If you love it, you should keep it. It's a good deal. If you wait until the next CTR, it might not be there anymore.


----------



## Jen123

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Did you get the stainless steel and gold like the one on the picture? It's so beautiful. I have the same watch without the gold tone and I love it. If you love it, you should keep it. It's a good deal. If you wait until the next CTR, it might not be there anymore.


Yes, same one with the two tone! That is awesome you have the same one!! I believe it was part of the anniversary sale. I might just keep it because I haven't bought a new watch since 2012!



Dawn said:


> I'm not a rack expert but that is a heck of a deal at 70% off! It's beautiful!



You're right 70% off is really darn good!



AnnaFreud said:


> Keep! It won't make it for the next CTR.



I am definitely leaning that way! Thank you for the advice!



lms910 said:


> Keep! I have my second Michele watch now. My first one was purchased from the rack and the ceramic links chipped after a couple years. Regular Nordstrom sent it to Michele for repairs and they couldn't repair it so they offered me a brand new watch (my choice) for half off on their website. Excellent customer service and a great watch!



That really is amazing customer service! I had a similar experience... my white michele band got red permanent marker on it several years ago and I sent it to them to replace the band. Well I guess the watch was discontinued so they sent me a very similar entirely new watch! I couldn't believe it! All for about $12 for the shipping.


----------



## Jen123

Finally got my app working again, here are pictures


----------



## peacelovesequin

Jen123 said:


> Finally got my app working again, here are pictures
> 
> View attachment 3583130
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583131



Beautiful! [emoji7][emoji92]


----------



## pepperdiva

Jen123 said:


> Finally got my app working again, here are pictures
> 
> View attachment 3583130
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583131



Looks great on you. It's definitely a bigger, bolder face so a little more sporty than some of the dainty, dressier styles. Amazing price!


----------



## pepperdiva

Burberry size 38. I picked them up this weekend. White tag $250. Unsure if great for that price. Anyone else have them?


----------



## krisvoys

I saw that same rag and bone hat someone posted here for $24.99 at the rack yesterday. Didnt get it but talked to a SA who said they don't do charge sends anymore and that she thinks a lot of the California stores are no longer doing them either. Has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## pinky7129

So apparently the policy is no more charge sends since November. Some stores still do it though so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## cinderella0087

Got a steal this weekend!! Alexander Wang blazer for $47ish, originally $995! Will post photos when I get home [emoji5]


----------



## bagnutt

Jen123 said:


> Finally got my app working again, here are pictures
> 
> View attachment 3583130
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583131



Gorgeous! Love the stack!


----------



## bagnutt

krisvoys said:


> I saw that same rag and bone hat someone posted here for $24.99 at the rack yesterday. Didnt get it but talked to a SA who said they don't do charge sends anymore and that she thinks a lot of the California stores are no longer doing them either. Has anyone had any experience with this?



All 3 locations that I frequent are still doing charge-sends. At least that is what the SAs tell me. A forum member was successful ordering that Loewe bag over the phone that I posted last week. As usual, not all stores follow the same policies...


----------



## peacelovesequin

Chloé 'Ivy' Scallop Slip-On Sneaker
Price: $207.98
Size: 41
Color: Green Suede


----------



## peacelovesequin

Prada Pointy Toe Pump
Price: $247.98
Size: 4 (EU 34) 
Color: Beige Leather


----------



## morejunkny

leisurekitty said:


> I can't believe the the Rack is trying to sell Rockstuds for $830. You can get them cheaper in the full line store and the Val boutiques on sale. Smh!!



$849 at Union Square NYC tonight...


----------



## handbagkay

krisvoys said:


> I saw that same rag and bone hat someone posted here for $24.99 at the rack yesterday. Didnt get it but talked to a SA who said they don't do charge sends anymore and that she thinks a lot of the California stores are no longer doing them either. Has anyone had any experience with this?



I work at the Rack and the policy is technically no more charge sends, but they will still do it on occasion. Usually for people who are really friendly and/or claim they weren't aware of the policy change, they will make a "one time" exception  I can't speak for all Rack locations though.


----------



## hedonista

pursepectives said:


> View attachment 3576907
> 
> Spotted these, super cute but not my size  let me know if anyone else has seen these in a 38 or 39



These are the same ones that I've been hunting for ages! If anyone sees them in size 5-6 (I guess 35-36?), please let me know! 



mssmelanie said:


> This thread makes me hate my rack!  Lol!  If you see a frustrated Asian lady at the philly rack, that's me! I never see valentinos or cls there!



LOL, you're not alone, sister! My Rack totally sucks compared to everyone else's. I need to move to a bigger city. [emoji36]


----------



## hedonista

What is Rack's policy on returns without receipt? I bought some sunglasses a while back, but I can't find the receipt anymore! 

Also, how strict are they about the 90 day return limit? I have something else with a receipt that is just a couple days over.


----------



## pinky7129

If you have the card you purchased them with it can be pulled up. Depending on who you get, 90 days is all you can get. Sometimes if it's a day or two it's ok but again depends who you get


----------



## itsmree

hedonista said:


> What is Rack's policy on returns without receipt? I bought some sunglasses a while back, but I can't find the receipt anymore!
> 
> Also, how strict are they about the 90 day return limit? I have something else with a receipt that is just a couple days over.


no receipt, no return, unless like pinky said, if you have the card you bought it with, they can look it up


----------



## hedonista

itsmree said:


> no receipt, no return, unless like pinky said, if you have the card you bought it with, they can look it up



Thank you guys! I think I actually bought it with my Nordstrom card so I'm good to go. [emoji4]


----------



## bagnutt

I always seem to spot Valentino refurbs at this same Rack in size 36.5 - PM for location
$229 WT


----------



## bagnutt

these Matt Bernson sandals rang up $20


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> I always seem to spot Valentino refurbs at this same Rack in size 36.5 - PM for location
> $229 WT
> View attachment 3584791



I hope someone got them. Too cute!


----------



## vanfall

bagnutt said:


> I always seem to spot Valentino refurbs at this same Rack in size 36.5 - PM for location
> $229 WT
> View attachment 3584791



You r so incredibly helpful!


----------



## bagnutt

I forgot to post these yesterday. Full line transfer.
Dior
$189 RT / 37


----------



## ashlie

bagnutt said:


> I forgot to post these yesterday. Full line transfer.
> Dior
> $189 RT / 37
> View attachment 3585779



Omg. Those are tdf. [emoji7]


----------



## minicake

pursepectives said:


> I was just at the Westgate NR and there were quite a few of these. Some of the smaller sizes 5-6 were ~$300.


I've never been able to score at NR. I live in San Jose. Is the East PA store you went to a good one for finding designers? I just can't seem to figure out which rack to go to for finding the awesome things people on here find.


----------



## IStuckACello

minicake said:


> I've never been able to score at NR. I live in San Jose. Is the East PA store you went to a good one for finding designers? I just can't seem to figure out which rack to go to for finding the awesome things people on here find.



West gate is better if you're in SJ, I've found good stuff there and east pa.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Some deals on the NordstromRack site:


Valentino Couture Bow Thong Sandal
Price: $99 
Size: 35


----------



## peacelovesequin

Valentino Women's Rockstud Oversized Stud Sunglasses
Price: $39.00
Color: JUNIPER


----------



## peacelovesequin

Tons of Valentino sunglasses are on sale for under $70 (different colors and styles). 
LINK.


----------



## peacelovesequin

LOEFFLER RANDALL Medium Rider Leather and Genuine Calf Hair Signature Crossbody
Price: $299


----------



## peacelovesequin

MOSCHINO Duo Tone Logo Tee
Size: 46 (small enough to fit a woman also) 
Price: $64.97


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michele Women's Serein 12 Pave Topaz Bracelet Watch
Price: $662.88 (originally $1,995.00)


----------



## greenoiloil

Can anyone do me a favor and refer me into some nordstrom rack secret fb group? Thanks in advance!


----------



## verdisto716




----------



## verdisto716

Beautiful self portrait jumpsuit


----------



## gquinn

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3586349
> View attachment 3586350
> 
> 
> Beautiful self portrait jumpsuit



Love this! Did you buy it?


----------



## mranda

Has anyone been having any luck at Last Chance lately? I haven't been going as much because I never seem to find anything great anymore. I'm curious to know if it's just me! I did find this a while back for $15. I want to see everyone else's finds!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

mranda said:


> Has anyone been having any luck at Last Chance lately? I haven't been going as much because I never seem to find anything great anymore. I'm curious to know if it's just me! I did find this a while back for $15. I want to see everyone else's finds!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586472


Omg!! What a steal! That's the lowest price I've seen for a McQueen scarf anywhere. There's no last chance here but you got a great deal, congrats!


----------



## ProShopper1

peacelovesequin said:


> Valentino Women's Rockstud Oversized Stud Sunglasses
> Price: $39.00
> Color: JUNIPER


Thanks for the heads up, I ordered them!


----------



## peacelovesequin

ProShopper1 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I ordered them!



Yay. It's such a good deal! [emoji92]


----------



## verdisto716

gquinn said:


> Love this! Did you buy it?



Unfortunately I'm way too short to pull it off. Better luck next time!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Burberry Brit Coat. 
Size: 12 
Price: $499 (RT, originally $1295)


----------



## sparksfly

peacelovesequin said:


> View attachment 3586691
> View attachment 3586693
> 
> 
> Burberry Brit Coat.
> Size: 12
> Price: $499 (RT, originally $1295)



Scored that in burgundy during CTR for $300. 

If anyone's interested in it, it's supposed to fit bigger and I sized down so it would be a tighter fit.


----------



## pursepectives

minicake said:


> I've never been able to score at NR. I live in San Jose. Is the East PA store you went to a good one for finding designers? I just can't seem to figure out which rack to go to for finding the awesome things people on here find.


 I've found Westgate to be a little neater, and if you go on a weekday it's a lot less crowded. I've only been to the East PA store a few times, but I've only scored a few clothing items at Westgate.


----------



## cinderella0087

peacelovesequin said:


> View attachment 3586691
> View attachment 3586693
> 
> 
> Burberry Brit Coat.
> Size: 12
> Price: $499 (RT, originally $1295)



Did you see it or buy it? I swear I saw these for $388.50 at my rack this week but it could've been a different coat. There were quite a few of them though. Just curious if it rang up lower. Downtown Seattle if anyone is interested.


----------



## peacelovesequin

cinderella0087 said:


> Did you see it or buy it? I swear I saw these for $388.50 at my rack this week but it could've been a different coat. There were quite a few of them though. Just curious if it rang up lower. Downtown Seattle if anyone is interested.



No, I didn't. 
I have the UPC if anyone is interested.


----------



## scgirl212

Spotted some Alaia today. Saw 37.5, 39.5 and 40.5 all RT $299


----------



## verdisto716

scgirl212 said:


> Spotted some Alaia today. Saw 37.5, 39.5 and 40.5 all RT $299
> 
> View attachment 3587351
> View attachment 3587352
> View attachment 3587353



Beautiful shoes! My dream is to finally find an alaia dress at the rack but that's probably a long shot [emoji23]


----------



## Purseonic Woman

bagnutt said:


> First time seeing a Loewe refurb at Rack!
> $789 WT
> View attachment 3579680


Saw a Puzzle Bag once at this price!


----------



## Fashionista365

*Ivy Kirzhner Seahorse Strappy Sandal $75 one size 7.5 left*
*https://www.nordstromrack.com/brands/Ivy Kirzhner?from_search_query=ivy kirzhner*


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted Givenchy nightingale python $2030. PM for location


----------



## IStuckACello

lvchanelboy said:


> Spotted Givenchy nightingale python $2030. PM for location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587594


bahhh why can't it be cheaper! lol


----------



## Tiffyhalim

Do anyone know when is the next ctr??[emoji7]


----------



## twoblues

Chloe scalloped pumps - light Grey. $148.75 red tagged. Size 40.5. PM for location.


----------



## stacestall

Tiffyhalim said:


> Do anyone know when is the next ctr??[emoji7]


Feb 17-20


----------



## lms910

Anyone in the Houston area- Post Oak location is having a designer event Feb 3 (through 5?). Its only clothing- no bags or shoes. The SA said there would be tons of merchandise! Sad for me bc Im preggo but wanted to share with you all so someone benefits!!!


----------



## deltalady

lms910 said:


> Anyone in the Houston area- Post Oak location is having a designer event Feb 3 (through 5?). Its only clothing- no bags or shoes. The SA said there would be tons of merchandise! Sad for me bc Im preggo but wanted to share with you all so someone benefits!!!



Just in time for the Super Bowl traffic [emoji848]


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Jen123 said:


> I need help from rack experts! I got this today red tagged for $650. In the market for a new watch so I purchased. Could I have done better on price or should I keep it and never look back? I am contemplating returning and hoping it is there for clear the rack if you guys think I can do better with price. It was originally $2195.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michele-harbor-diamond-watch-with-bracelet-35mm/4400826



That is great markdown on Michele.  Usually the rack is only half price.   I would keep it and not look back.  SCORE!


----------



## labellavita27

scgirl212 said:


> Spotted some Alaia today. Saw 37.5, 39.5 and 40.5 all RT $299
> 
> View attachment 3587351
> View attachment 3587352
> View attachment 3587353



Where is this?


----------



## Yogathlete

Did anyone else get the email stating that new Designer merchandise was hitting the NR stores today? Can't wait to see what people find.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Yogathlete said:


> Did anyone else get the email stating that new Designer merchandise was hitting the NR stores today? Can't wait to see what people find.



I just got that email, too. Makes me want to run out there! It's only select locations though.


----------



## itsmree

LuxeDeb said:


> I just got that email, too. Makes me want to run out there! It's only select locations though.


i didn't . . . i wonder if you only get it if your nearby locations are participating?


----------



## katran26

I saw at NM Rack Boston a bunch of designer stuff was added to the sale - prices at only at 60% off as opposed to the clearance items still around in the store which are at 90% off or so (but not much left at all).


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted a bunch of bags today
Ferragamo $579


Stella
Hardcase $1179
Clutch $749




Loewe $609


A Wang 
Rose gold Clutch/crossbody $165
Key chain / purse charm pouches $99




Proenza
Exotic $719
Suede with grommets $419




Jimmy Choo $629


----------



## bagnutt

Holy designer transfers Batman!!!
Anyone looking for shoes? Can't photograph all.... 
Valentino $299 / 35


----------



## Dahls

bagnutt said:


> Holy designer transfers Batman!!!
> Anyone looking for shoes? Can't photograph all....
> Valentino $299 / 35
> View attachment 3590650


Nice! Any rockstuds size 38?


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent $249
Various sizes


----------



## bagnutt

Dior
$299 / 37.5


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent 
$229 / 39


----------



## bagnutt

These are very hot [emoji91]
Saint Laurent
$299 / 38


----------



## bagnutt

Fendi
$229 / 39


----------



## verdisto716

bagnutt said:


> Dior
> $299 / 37.5
> View attachment 3590652



I had a pair of these. So beautiful but my are they the most uncomfortable shoe on the planet! (Excluding Louboutins of course) amazing finds bagnutt!! Did you end up snagging anything for yourself?


----------



## bagnutt

Miu Miu 
$299 / 39.5


----------



## bagnutt

Marni
$197 / 39.5


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

bagnutt said:


> Saint Laurent $249
> Various sizes
> View attachment 3590651



Any rockstuds in size 40?


----------



## bagnutt

Chloe 
$242 / 41


----------



## bagnutt

Prada
$299 / 41


----------



## bagnutt

McQueen 
$299 / 37.5


----------



## Mimmy

bagnutt said:


> Chloe
> $242 / 41
> View attachment 3590667
> 
> View attachment 3590668



Love these! Wish that they were my size! [emoji169]


----------



## bagnutt

CO
$299 / 36


----------



## verdisto716

bagnutt said:


> Holy designer transfers Batman!!!
> Anyone looking for shoes? Can't photograph all....
> Valentino $299 / 35
> View attachment 3590650



Holy designer transfers batman is right! [emoji15] beautiful shoes. Too bad the ones I like aren't in my size


----------



## bagnutt

Zanotti 
$299 / 35


----------



## bagnutt

Fendi
$299 / 34


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> Prada
> $299 / 41
> View attachment 3590671



I want to squeeze my feet into these!


----------



## bagnutt

Jimmy Choo
$148 / 38


----------



## bagnutt

Peacelovesequin?


----------



## minicake

Bagnutt Where did you spot these bags? Love the Ferragamo! Do you have the UPC by chance?


----------



## minicake

bagnutt said:


> Chloe
> $242 / 41
> View attachment 3590667
> 
> View attachment 3590668


Love these Chloe and they might fit me! I'm usually a 40 but haven't tried Chloe shoes. Where did you find these? I think I missed reading it.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

minicake said:


> Love these Chloe and they might fit me! I'm usually a 40 but haven't tried Chloe shoes. Where did you find these? I think I missed reading it.



I wear a size 40 but had to size up to 40 in my Chloe scalloped flats


----------



## bagnutt

I didn't buy anything... but you know I will be having "lunch" at the Rack near my office tomorrow to see if they got anything.
PM me if you want location info please [emoji6]


----------



## IStuckACello

Thanks Bagnutt, for always contributing so much and having lunch at the Rack lol


----------



## Ou_louise

Omg Amazing finds!  Going to be checking my rack either tomorrow or Wednesday!  What are you ladies looking for and what are your sizes?  I'll keep a lookout (;


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Ou_louise said:


> Omg Amazing finds!  Going to be checking my rack either tomorrow or Wednesday!  What are you ladies looking for and what are your sizes?  I'll keep a lookout (;



Thanks. Im looking for Valentino Rockstuds in a size 40. Thanks.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Ou_louise said:


> Omg Amazing finds!  Going to be checking my rack either tomorrow or Wednesday!  What are you ladies looking for and what are your sizes?  I'll keep a lookout (;



I'm a size 42 (it's rare, lol). 
@Ou_louise what are you looking for in particular?


----------



## pepperdiva

Size 41. $39.97

Pm for location


----------



## Cthai

bagnutt said:


> Chloe
> $242 / 41
> View attachment 3590667
> 
> View attachment 3590668



Gosh I want these boots !!! If you see it in a 36 please let me know


----------



## mharri20

Cthai said:


> Gosh I want these boots !!! If you see it in a 36 please let me know


I saw them for $299 at the Dallas rack but size 35.5  maybe you could stretch them??


----------



## Ou_louise

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Thanks. Im looking for Valentino Rockstuds in a size 40. Thanks.



I'll keep an eye out! (:


----------



## Ou_louise

peacelovesequin said:


> I'm a size 42 (it's rare, lol).
> @Ou_louise what are you looking for in particular?



Got it! 
I'm on the hunt for Chloe scalloped anything haha or any good designer deals! I'm a size 37.5-38 (sometimes 37 depending on the shoe!) 
Thank you!!


----------



## Ou_louise

bagnutt said:


> Chloe
> $242 / 41
> View attachment 3590667
> 
> View attachment 3590668



Ugh seriously wishing these were my size! If anyone sees them in a 37.5-38 lmk!!!


----------



## Raven18

peacelovesequin said:


> I'm a size 42 (it's rare, lol).
> @Ou_louise what are you looking for in particular?


Size 41 ..I don't wear heels


----------



## ladycee

I haven't been on the thread in a while but has anyone found any Canada goose jackets


----------



## bagnutt

No transfers at the location by work, but spotted a couple of things. 
Stella box clutch/shoulder $519


Proenza tote $449


Burberry gloves marked down again, available in black also $35


----------



## joanah

Has anyone found any Chloe Drew bags lately?


----------



## katran26

joanah said:


> Has anyone found any Chloe Drew bags lately?


oh I'm interested too! Dying for one


----------



## bagnutt

I've only seen one Drew bag at Rack (back in September) and it was a mini in leopard print.


----------



## sarasmom

Got this today for $135. W&R, didn't find anything wrong with it.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Spotted this super cute Lanvin bag too small for me to spend so much but I've never seen a Lavin bag at my rack.


----------



## LuxeDeb

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Spotted this super cute Lanvin bag too small for me to spend so much but I've never seen a Lavin bag at my rack.
> 
> View attachment 3591399
> View attachment 3591401
> View attachment 3591402



I want that bag so bad!! If it was CTR I would call and beg and plead for a charge send. But I just hit several end of season designer sales, so I have spent too much recently to pay even the fabulous price it's tagged at. It's gorgeous!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

LuxeDeb said:


> I want that bag so bad!! If it was CTR I would call and beg and plead for a charge send. But I just hit several end of season designer sales, so I have spent too much recently to pay even the fabulous price it's tagged at. It's gorgeous!



I see this bag pop up a lot on the Neiman Marcus website in the sale section.... so maybe not today at the Rack, but tomorrow... or next week on NeimanMarcus.com [emoji16][emoji12]


----------



## hedgwin99

joanah said:


> Has anyone found any Chloe Drew bags lately?



I never saw at the Rack but I know Saks fifth put up mini drew on sale.. I think around 60% off final sale no return


----------



## ThisVNchick

Valentino Velvet Ballet Flats 37.5 & 40
$179


----------



## Ou_louise

ThisVNchick said:


> Valentino Velvet Ballet Flats 37.5
> $179
> View attachment 3591459



Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## ThisVNchick

Louboutin (I think they are called the 'Saramor' kitten heels) PM for location - will give info out to the right size

$250 W&R


----------



## peacelovesequin

ThisVNchick said:


> Louboutin (I think they are called the 'Saramor' kitten heels) PM for location - will give info out to the right size
> 
> $250 W&R
> View attachment 3591470
> 
> View attachment 3591471



I hope someone gets them! 
Not my size unfortunately. 
#MyDayWillCome #Team42


----------



## joanah

bagnutt said:


> I've only seen one Drew bag at Rack (back in September) and it was a mini in leopard print.




So lucky!!! I've been stalking my nr's in hopes of finding one


----------



## peacelovesequin

KENZO Embellished Cotton Top
*Price:*  $85.98 (originally $215.00)
*Size:* M and L


----------



## peacelovesequin

SOPHIA WEBSTER Lilico Ankle Strap Sandal 
*Size: *37.5 
*Price:* $199.97 (originally $550.00)
*Color: *FLUORO PINK


----------



## ThisVNchick

ThisVNchick said:


> Louboutin (I think they are called the 'Saramor' kitten heels) PM for location - will give info out to the right size
> 
> $250 W&R
> View attachment 3591470
> 
> View attachment 3591471



No more PMs please


----------



## cinderella0087

This took way too long to post but here's my Alexander Wang blazer!


----------



## joanah

hedgwin99 said:


> I never saw at the Rack but I know Saks fifth put up mini drew on sale.. I think around 60% off final sale no return


Really!! What color is it? Also, Do you know if it's still available?


----------



## shopbo

Picked up Illesteva Leonard II sunglasses that were accidentally marked at $15 and some SW lowjack boots for $170. Score!


----------



## LuxeDeb

ballerinakgurl said:


> I see this bag pop up a lot on the Neiman Marcus website in the sale section.... so maybe not today at the Rack, but tomorrow... or next week on NeimanMarcus.com [emoji16][emoji12]



Thanks for the heads up! I have been trying to not watch their sale section...I guess I'm getting sucked back in!


----------



## Meganlea0913

Can anyone tell me the best Rack in the Dallas area?


----------



## hellokimmiee

Ugh my store finally got shoe transfers in today. A few rockstuds but they're all white tagged at around $700+


----------



## hellokimmiee

Pointed Flats are the only red tags at $299.  Black and gray pair spotted, pm size if interested.


----------



## bagnutt

hellokimmiee said:


> Ugh my store finally got shoe transfers in today. A few rockstuds but they're all white tagged at around $700+
> 
> View attachment 3592177


That's sad. Looks like actual refurbs are going to be the only "cheap" Rockstuds going forward.  The three pairs that I spotted several weeks ago are still sitting on the shelves - no takers at that price.


----------



## designer bliss

bagnutt said:


> That's sad. Looks like actual refurbs are going to be the only "cheap" Rockstuds going forward.  The three pairs that I spotted several weeks ago are still sitting on the shelves - no takers at that price.


can you please please share the location of the pink loewe bag you posted


----------



## hellokimmiee

Multiple sizes in these flats $649


----------



## Yogathlete

bagnutt said:


> That's sad. Looks like actual refurbs are going to be the only "cheap" Rockstuds going forward.  The three pairs that I spotted several weeks ago are still sitting on the shelves - no takers at that price.


That's crazy that these are 'rack' prices. I have found an awesome rockstud tstrap flat (regular color) at full line Nordstrom for 60% off ($398 or so) ... Don't get what they're doing


----------



## daisygrl

hellokimmiee said:


> Multiple sizes in these flats $649
> View attachment 3592204



Sad and crazy prices. I remember getting my rockstuds for $299 last year whining they are no longer $249. Good old days. [emoji53]


----------



## minicake

I went to the rack today. Not much but I saw this Valentino handbag $350 on clearance. The yellow peeking out is the dust bag.

Jimmy Choo pumps size 39 $399
Jimmy Choo sandals size36.5 $399


----------



## nicole0612

minicake said:


> I went to the rack today. Not much but I saw this Valentino handbag $350 on clearance. The yellow peeking out is the dust bag.
> 
> Jimmy Choo pumps size 39 $399
> Jimmy Choo sandals size36.5 $399


Cute bag! Is it the mini size?


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone go to the Factoria, WA or Northgate, WA locations?  Where do I find nice shoes there?  Are they in the "designer" section or are they interspersed in the regular shoe racks?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Stuart Weitzman.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Brian Atwood. 
Condition: Suede is so-so.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Burberry. 
Price: $312.75 (Red tag) 
Size: 38


----------



## peacelovesequin

Rag and Bone 
Size: 38.5
Price: 220 (Red tagged)


----------



## bagnutt

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone go to the Factoria, WA or Northgate, WA locations?  Where do I find nice shoes there?  Are they in the "designer" section or are they interspersed in the regular shoe racks?



I'm curious about Seattle locations as well, I have a work trip coming up. I seem to recall one or more members finding Chanel there.


----------



## bagnutt

Yogathlete said:


> That's crazy that these are 'rack' prices. I have found an awesome rockstud tstrap flat (regular color) at full line Nordstrom for 60% off ($398 or so) ... Don't get what they're doing



That's a pretty great price! I will have to consider that for summer sale season.


----------



## hellokimmiee

bagnutt said:


> That's sad. Looks like actual refurbs are going to be the only "cheap" Rockstuds going forward.  The three pairs that I spotted several weeks ago are still sitting on the shelves - no takers at that price.



I know [emoji25] I'm sure these will linger for awhile and I think eventually they will go back to red tags once they figure out no ones going to buy them at those prices.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Hurry! Grey medium Pashli, $292.50!!!

I know this is forum is for NR, but so many of you are looking for a Pashli at a great price. 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306622828&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447017423&R=888824350866&P_name=3.1+Phillip+Lim&N=306622828+1553&bmUID=lDXptds


----------



## pepperdiva

minicake said:


> I went to the rack today. Not much but I saw this Valentino handbag $350 on clearance. The yellow peeking out is the dust bag.
> 
> Jimmy Choo pumps size 39 $399
> Jimmy Choo sandals size36.5 $399



This is not the 'real' high end designer Valentino (Valentino garavani). This is Mario Valentino and is mistaken for the aforementioned brand so often. I hate to think of how many people purchase overpriced Mario Valentino thinking they bought the designer's merchandise [emoji15]


----------



## Ou_louise

SO I went to my NR today.. and my Rack sucks lmao. No designer transfers in women's shoes. I did find a men's Giuseppe Zanotti shoe in a size 42 (I think it converts to 9?)


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi gals! I scored a Michele harbor watch 35mm for $439 plus tax today at the rack!!!!!!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

http://www.lastcall.com/MICHELE-Har...S__GooglePLA&gclid=CPK1jLSS8NECFZABaQod1uYL4w


----------



## meowmix318

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi gals! I scored a Michele harbor watch 35mm for $439 plus tax today at the rack!!!!!!



Great find


----------



## dotty8

minicake said:


> I went to the rack today. Not much but I saw this Valentino handbag $350 on clearance. The yellow peeking out is the dust bag.
> 
> Jimmy Choo pumps size 39 $399
> Jimmy Choo sandals size36.5 $399



Well, this bag is actually by Mario Valentino which is not the same brand as Valentino Garavani  It's also an Italian brand but it's cheaper


----------



## nicole0612

dotty8 said:


> Well, this bag is actually by Mario Valentino which is not the same brand as Valentino Garavani  It's also an Italian brand but it's cheaper



Thanks! I was wondering why it looked so different and was so dirt cheap


----------



## minicake

dotty8 said:


> Well, this bag is actually by Mario Valentino which is not the same brand as Valentino Garavani  It's also an Italian brand but it's cheaper



That's good to know!! The V stumped me a bit!


----------



## valval92

Giuseppe Zanotti $249 RT




Isabel marant Roxann $199 RT




$170 RT

I just wanted to show you what i found today, but too bad my store doesn't do any charge send


----------



## verdisto716

valval92 said:


> View attachment 3593144
> 
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti $249 RT
> 
> View attachment 3593152
> 
> 
> Isabel marant Roxann $199 RT
> 
> View attachment 3593156
> 
> 
> $170 RT
> 
> I just wanted to show you what i found today, but too bad my store doesn't do any charge send



That's too bad about them no longer doing charge sends. Those Isabel marants are too die for. Great finds!


----------



## scgirl212

Alexander McQueen today. The studded clutch was $1000 RT. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Didn't see the prices of the others [emoji17]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Nordstrom Rack (Online now) 

*Stuart Weitzman Lowland Over the Knee Boot *
*Price:* $299.97
*Color: *BUFF SUEDE
*Size:* 5


NOTE: Links are not referrals or tracking.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Eugenia Kim Lou Moto Boo
*Price: *$229.97 (org. $677.50) 
*Size: *37 
*Color:* BLACK- GREY*
*


----------



## scgirl212

I bought this awesome Missoni dress for $100, originally $2500! [emoji33]
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3593502


----------



## Lauren0404

scgirl212 said:


> I bought this awesome Missoni dress for $100, originally $2500! [emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593479
> View attachment 3593502



 This is literally the best - congrats!


----------



## bagnutt

scgirl212 said:


> I bought this awesome Missoni dress for $100, originally $2500! [emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593479
> View attachment 3593502



So pretty!


----------



## LuxeDeb

scgirl212 said:


> I bought this awesome Missoni dress for $100, originally $2500! [emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593479
> View attachment 3593502



So fun! Love it!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

scgirl212 said:


> I bought this awesome Missoni dress for $100, originally $2500! [emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593479
> View attachment 3593502


Gorgeous dress!!!


----------



## pursepectives

Giuseppe zanotti platform heels 9.5


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Lots of MCM @peacelovesequins


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Alexander Wang $75 red tag




Tods $238 red tag size 38


----------



## hellokimmiee

Mini Bal $459 & Stella $329



MCM $789


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

ballerinakgurl said:


> Lots of MCM @peacelovesequins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593941



Do you know how much they are?


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Do you know how much they are?



Red backpacks were $599 RT
Silver backpacks were ~$1000 RT
Duffles were $799 WT


----------



## llyan

A few Stuart Weitzman 5050s on the website in black patent, cola nappa, and blue nappa in odd sizes (4, 5, 10, 11) for $199.97.


----------



## purpleggplant

bagnutt said:


> I'm curious about Seattle locations as well, I have a work trip coming up. I seem to recall one or more members finding Chanel there.


I haven't had any luck at any of the Washington state Nordstrom Rack stores.  Downtown Seattle does have a large selection of designer shoes, but nothing great.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

llyan said:


> A few Stuart Weitzman 5050s on the website in black patent, cola nappa, and blue nappa in odd sizes (4, 5, 10, 11) for $199.97.



Which website? I checked the Rack app and didn't see any.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

My finds for today [emoji4]

Marc Jacobs sandals $65 RT




And MCM large travel wallet with dust and box for $254. 




I also scored a Derek Lam tank for $25 down from $125.


----------



## llyan

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Which website? I checked the Rack app and didn't see any.


The Nordstrom Rack website.  I'm only seeing the black patent in a size 10 available right now.  There were just 1 or 2 in each of the sizes I mentioned earlier, and I'm assuming they went fast at that price.    

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...he-knee-leather-boot-women?color=BLACK PATENT


----------



## pursepectives

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...and-over-the-knee-boot-women?color=BUFF SUEDE lowlands getting a popback in size 11 for $299


----------



## missjesf

purpleggplant said:


> I haven't had any luck at any of the Washington state Nordstrom Rack stores.  Downtown Seattle does have a large selection of designer shoes, but nothing great.



Designer shoes just came in today


----------



## peacelovesequin

peacelovesequin said:


> Nordstrom Rack (Online now)
> 
> *Stuart Weitzman Lowland Over the Knee Boot *
> *Price:* $299.97
> *Color: *BUFF SUEDE
> *Size:* 5
> 
> 
> NOTE: Links are not referrals or tracking.



Popbacks are happening again!


----------



## peacelovesequin

ballerinakgurl said:


> My finds for today [emoji4]
> 
> Marc Jacobs sandals $65 RT
> View attachment 3594216
> View attachment 3594218
> 
> 
> And MCM large travel wallet with dust and box for $254.
> View attachment 3594220
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored a Derek Lam tank for $25 down from $125.



Amazing finds @ballerinakgurl! [emoji119][emoji164]


----------



## peacelovesequin

missjesf said:


> Designer shoes just came in today



Did you see anything good @missjesf?


----------



## bagnutt

ballerinakgurl said:


> Alexander Wang $75 red tag
> 
> View attachment 3594016
> 
> 
> Tods $238 red tag size 38
> 
> View attachment 3594017


You found some nice goodies!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Random thought: I seriously love that we are always looking out for each other! [emoji173]️ #TeamNR (TPF)


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Need a favor, please. 
I know this might be a shot in the dark. 

I'm looking for the following Vince shoes. 
I called the Nordstrom main line, and these styles have been completely sold out (online and in stores). I was told that perhaps they'll be available at a Rack location. 

Vince Alona (need a size 8 or 8.5)




Vince Alanis (need size 8.5 or 9)




I'm hoping that if you guys spot a pair that you'll let me know. [emoji5]

And I'm also hoping that I'll be able to do a charge send. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## ThisVNchick

No big designer finds but I was able to pick these up for $2.97 each RT. Great colors for spring


----------



## BlackGrayRed

BlackGrayRed said:


> Need a favor, please.
> I know this might be a shot in the dark.
> 
> I'm looking for the following Vince shoes.
> I called the Nordstrom main line, and these styles have been completely sold out (online and in stores). I was told that perhaps they'll be available at a Rack location.
> 
> Vince Alona (need a size 8 or 8.5)
> 
> View attachment 3594277
> 
> 
> Vince Alanis (need size 8.5 or 9)
> 
> View attachment 3594278
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that if you guys spot a pair that you'll let me know. [emoji5]
> 
> And I'm also hoping that I'll be able to do a charge send.
> 
> Thank you so much!



And this pair, too, please. 

AGL Parker (need size 9.5)




I hope it's OK to ask. 

Thank you!

My two nearest Rack locations are at least an hour and a half away. And they don't always willingly do inventory checks over the phone. Pout.


----------



## bagnutt

BlackGrayRed said:


> Need a favor, please.
> I know this might be a shot in the dark.
> 
> I'm looking for the following Vince shoes.
> I called the Nordstrom main line, and these styles have been completely sold out (online and in stores). I was told that perhaps they'll be available at a Rack location.
> 
> Vince Alona (need a size 8 or 8.5)
> 
> View attachment 3594277
> 
> 
> Vince Alanis (need size 8.5 or 9)
> 
> View attachment 3594278
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that if you guys spot a pair that you'll let me know. [emoji5]
> 
> And I'm also hoping that I'll be able to do a charge send.
> 
> Thank you so much!


 
I saw both styles at a Rack near me - definitely spotted the Alona in either 8 or 8.5 because I tried it on (too big). I actually bought the Alanis during the Black Friday CTR, they were only $55 with the discount! 
I will PM you with info.


----------



## missjesf

peacelovesequin said:


> Did you see anything good @missjesf?


Looks like a lot of resellers stopped by already, but there's some Loewe ruffle booties, jimmy choos, Dior patent pumps, Alexander wang, a lot in size 39+ so I didn't really check!


----------



## missjesf

peacelovesequin said:


> Did you see anything good @missjesf?


There's a white AW Rockie with rose gold hardware for $250 and a Chloe with fringe for $750. It's like the Hudson style I think


----------



## mpepe32

love the shoes and wallet! very nice finds 


ballerinakgurl said:


> My finds for today [emoji4]
> 
> Marc Jacobs sandals $65 RT
> View attachment 3594216
> View attachment 3594218
> 
> 
> And MCM large travel wallet with dust and box for $254.
> View attachment 3594220
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored a Derek Lam tank for $25 down from $125.


----------



## bagnutt

Shoe transfers today near my office, nothing super exciting (no Valentinos!)
Manolo patent BB $189 / 40
Manolo bootie $134 / 38.5


----------



## bagnutt

Manolo suede pumps
Lavender $249 / 38
Purple $189 / 39.5


----------



## bagnutt

Lovely Moschino pump, but the mate was nowhere to be found!
$189 / 37


----------



## bagnutt

Dior
$299 / 37


----------



## verdisto716

bagnutt said:


> Manolo suede pumps
> Lavender $249 / 38
> Purple $189 / 39.5
> View attachment 3594400



Awesome finds as always!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

bagnutt said:


> Dior
> $299 / 37
> View attachment 3594405


Nice of you to keep us updated! Wish I could offer some help here on the forum but the most exciting find for me was the Michele watch. The rack near me never gets any designer shoes at all. Nothing premier or high end at all unfortunately!


----------



## bagnutt

J Choo 
$229 / 37


----------



## bagnutt

Prada
$199 / 37.5


----------



## shopbo

bagnutt said:


> Lovely Moschino pump, but the mate was nowhere to be found!
> $189 / 37
> View attachment 3594403
> 
> View attachment 3594404


That's a beautiful shoe! Hopefully someone finds its partner and takes it home -- would be a shame with that beauty.


----------



## bagnutt

Manolo 
$104 / 39
I think the vamp is denim?


----------



## bagnutt

Sorry #Team42
Didn't spot anything over a 40 at this location!
[emoji12]


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> Sorry #Team42
> Didn't spot anything over a 40 at this location!
> [emoji12]



Thanks for checking! [emoji3][emoji92]


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> Manolo
> $104 / 39
> I think the vamp is denim?
> View attachment 3594444



I hope someone grabs these. So freakin' cute (and a good price).


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> I hope someone snag these. Such freakin' cute (and a good price).



Very comfortable as well.
Too big for me [emoji20]


----------



## bankygirl

llyan said:


> A few Stuart Weitzman 5050s on the website in black patent, cola nappa, and blue nappa in odd sizes (4, 5, 10, 11) for $199.97.


That's a great price!


----------



## pursepectives

yellowjade said:


> View attachment 3582412
> 
> Rag and Bone for $79.97!
> 
> View attachment 3582413
> 
> Also got the jeans for a penny


Were the boots red tagged? I saw them at my local rack and went to check out but they scanned at $199...The SA offered to price match the website, but only the black suede versions are marked down to $89 online.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Can anyone shed some insight into the NR at Sawgrass Mills in Florida? Going out that way in a couple of weeks. I have abstained from any major shopping in the last little while so save for my trip. [emoji51]


----------



## deltalady

My Rack was a bust. Saw one pair of Jimmy Choos for $399.


----------



## bagnutt

Check these out ladies!!
$10 each [emoji849]


----------



## bagnutt

J Choo
$202 / 36.5


----------



## bagnutt

Chloe size 40 also $189


----------



## bagnutt

Chloe
$249 / 39


----------



## Kitts

BlackGrayRed said:


> Need a favor, please.
> I know this might be a shot in the dark.
> 
> I'm looking for the following Vince shoes.
> I called the Nordstrom main line, and these styles have been completely sold out (online and in stores). I was told that perhaps they'll be available at a Rack location.
> 
> Vince Alona (need a size 8 or 8.5)
> 
> View attachment 3594277
> 
> 
> Vince Alanis (need size 8.5 or 9)
> 
> View attachment 3594278
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that if you guys spot a pair that you'll let me know. [emoji5]
> 
> And I'm also hoping that I'll be able to do a charge send.
> 
> Thank you so much!



Saks Off 5th has the Alona in 8 and 8.5.


----------



## bagnutt

Who was looking for these boots in size 38? $242


----------



## Ou_louise

bagnutt said:


> Who was looking for these boots in size 38? $242
> View attachment 3594548



PM'd you!


----------



## bagnutt

Chloe flats in color pink tea
$169 / 38 & 39


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> Chloe size 40 also $189
> View attachment 3594527



These are also available in size 36
(2) pairs 36
(2) pairs 40


----------



## ballerinakgurl

bagnutt said:


> These are also available in size 36
> (2) pairs of size 40



Ugh! A pair of these would be great but too lazy for a charge and send tonight. [emoji13]


----------



## peacelovesequin

ballerinakgurl said:


> Ugh! A pair of these would be great but too lazy for a charge and send tonight. [emoji13]



Order them, lol. 
Worth the hassle.


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> Chloe flats in color pink tea
> $169 / 38 & 39
> View attachment 3594554



(3) pairs size 38 available
(1) pair size 39


----------



## bagnutt

J Choo $198 / 40
Saint Laurent $229 / 40.5


----------



## Ou_louise

Ou_louise said:


> PM'd you!



Okay thank you so much @bagnutt for sharing your amazing finds and giving me the UPC and location. But unfortunately they are very strict with the new policy for charge sends and I was unable to fulfill it. ): so sad! These were my sought after boots!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

bagnutt said:


> I saw both styles at a Rack near me - definitely spotted the Alona in either 8 or 8.5 because I tried it on (too big). I actually bought the Alanis during the Black Friday CTR, they were only $55 with the discount!
> I will PM you with info.



Thank you!
You are so awesome!!
Yay!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Ou_louise said:


> Okay thank you so much @bagnutt for sharing your amazing finds and giving me the UPC and location. But unfortunately they are very strict with the new policy for charge sends and I was unable to fulfill it. ): so sad! These were my sought after boots!



Oh no!! What are these new rules!?


----------



## pecknnibble

Ou_louise said:


> Okay thank you so much @bagnutt for sharing your amazing finds and giving me the UPC and location. But unfortunately they are very strict with the new policy for charge sends and I was unable to fulfill it. ): so sad! These were my sought after boots!



Same! I just called and they said they don't do charge sends anymore. Thanks anyway for posting bagnutt!


----------



## Ou_louise

ballerinakgurl said:


> Oh no!! What are these new rules!?



The Rack as a whole is no longer doing over the phone charge sends! ): I spoke with the manager (not store manager) to see if they can make an exception. She said NR changed their CS policy about two months ago but they've been really lenient with it. However up until recently they've been super strict with it /: only the store manager can give the "ok" to do it but the lady stated that the store manager would basically say the same thing she said. What a sad moment for NR shoppers!


----------



## hedgwin99

bagnutt said:


> (3) pairs size 38 available
> (1) pair size 39



I'm excited! This is my size


----------



## bagnutt

Sorry guys [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]
I just did a charge send a few days ago, so the policy enforcement varies store to store.


----------



## prttygurl

Found a couple of good items today but didn't take anything home... the rockstuds seem incredibly overpriced for rack, no? 
	

		
			
		

		
	







View attachment 3594599


----------



## Ou_louise

bagnutt said:


> Sorry guys [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]
> I just did a charge send a few days ago, so the policy enforcement varies store to store.



Omg please don't apologize! Thank you so much for your help  tried my luck but it wasn't meant to be haha


----------



## Sayko

Best purchase of the day dolce and gabbana 61.40 from 1295


----------



## lilac28

Don't know what happened to the quote but that Missoni is an awesome find!


----------



## verdisto716

bagnutt said:


> Chloe flats in color pink tea
> $169 / 38 & 39
> View attachment 3594554



[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] I just PM'd. Hopefully they still have the 38's. it's my dream shoe. Thanks for supplying photos!!!


----------



## verdisto716

hedgwin99 said:


> I'm excited! This is my size



Same! I never see chloe flats my size. Hopefully we'll both be lucky!


----------



## bagnutt

Two more items to post, if anyone wants to try for a charge-send [emoji846]
Burberry check embossed leather hobo $549


----------



## bagnutt

Jimmy Choo Rebel
Washed crinkled leather
$509


----------



## peacelovesequin

Nordstrom Rack (Online)

New sale styles for Marc by Marc Jacobs: HERE

*NOTE: *Someone was looking for Mouse flats, tons of options available (different colors)


----------



## peacelovesequin

*Marc by Marc Jacobs Mouse Dome Stud Flat*
*Price: $*149
*Sizes: *35, 36, 38, 38.5 and 39
*Color*: Black


----------



## peacelovesequin

*Stuart Weitzman 5050 Over the Knee Leather Boot*
*Price: *$199.97
*Color: *NICEBLUE PINDOT NAPPA
*Size*: 9.5


----------



## peacelovesequin

*Eliza J Metallic Stripe Jacquard Skirt
Price: *$69.97
*Size:* 8


----------



## peacelovesequin

*Missoni Space Dye Knit Dress*
*Size: *44
*Color: *BLUE BLACK
*Price: *$319.97 (org. $1,020.00)


----------



## peacelovesequin

hedonista said:


> I love love love the mouse flats! I saw the same ones but they were not my size. [emoji53]
> 
> View attachment 3518910
> View attachment 3518911



Mouse flats here (Nordstrom Rack online)


----------



## peacelovesequin

*Rag & Bone Distressed Boyfriend Jean*
*Price: *$59.98
*Sizes: *Tons


----------



## Nicki828

ballerinakgurl said:


> Can anyone shed some insight into the NR at Sawgrass Mills in Florida? Going out that way in a couple of weeks. I have abstained from any major shopping in the last little while so save for my trip. [emoji51]


I'min  Canada, but head to Florida every winter break. I always stop at Sawgrass Mills to check out NR, and every year walk away with nothing. Now this could just be bad timing  because of the season. I'm heading back in March this year, and hoping for better luck. FYI I've had the same experience at the Boca location.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Nicki828 said:


> I'min  Canada, but head to Florida every winter break. I always stop at Sawgrass Mills to check out NR, and every year walk away with nothing. Now this could just be bad timing  because of the season. I'm heading back in March this year, and hoping for better luck. FYI I've had the same experience at the Boca location.


NR in Sawgrass is not too hot. It is small and the selection is limited. The Bloomingdale's outlet and Saks Off 5th are better IMHO.
There is a new Rack in Fort Lauderdale (you need to Google where, I just saw the billboards on I95). I found a few goodies at the NR on Biscayne Blvd in North Miami. There is also a new-ish NR at the Palm Beach Outlets (these are along I95 if you are in the mood to go Racking).

An of course the occasional goodies do turn up the Boca location (I got my Chloe flat there) which is also just off I95.


----------



## intrigue

Jimmy Choo patent pumps
Size 37
$179.97 (refinished sole) 



Chloe flats 
Size 35
$159.97
I can't remember if soles were refinished.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

BeautyAddict58 said:


> NR in Sawgrass is not too hot. It is small and the selection is limited. The Bloomingdale's outlet and Saks Off 5th are better IMHO.
> There is a new Rack in Fort Lauderdale (you need to Google where, I just saw the billboards on I95). I found a few goodies at the NR on Biscayne Blvd in North Miami. There is also a new-ish NR at the Palm Beach Outlets (these are along I95 if you are in the mood to go Racking).
> 
> An of course the occasional goodies do turn up the Boca location (I got my Chloe flat there) which is also just off I95.



Thanks for letting me know!! I would love to go racking but I will have both my kids and my niece which would make for a slow day!

How is the Sawgrass outlet overall? Is it worth time? Would love to do some high end shopping. [emoji51]


----------



## deltalady

If NR is no longer doing charge sends, that is terrible. That makes them like TJ Maxx or Marshall's then.


----------



## Sayko

Sawgrass, is great they have a new store Century 21 great price for shoes, last call when they have 50%&60% on direct from Neiman Marcus sometimes you can find good shoes, Saks off they have created an special area for designer cloth, Valentino outlet time to time they have 65 to 70% off not includes rockstud. Burlington some designer bags ( not always) special area. Aventura NR and saks 5 off my favorites.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Saw this last week.
MBMJ PTTM - $229.97


----------



## Cthai

bagnutt said:


> These are also available in size 36
> (2) pairs 36
> (2) pairs 40



Can you let me know the location for the 36? Thank you!


----------



## verdisto716

I really tried to fit my flippers in them [emoji23] alas it wasn't meant to be

Thanks so much bagnutt! I managed to snag the last Chloe 38's!!


----------



## vornado

Ou_louise said:


> Okay thank you so much @bagnutt for sharing your amazing finds and giving me the UPC and location. But unfortunately they are very strict with the new policy for charge sends and I was unable to fulfill it. ): so sad! These were my sought after boots!



I saw the Chloe bootie yesterday at another store, it's 38 or 38.5, with the original box, not sure if they can do charge and send, but if you want the store name, pm me.


----------



## twoblues

Size 41 YSL Croc embossed YSL Tributes. PM for location. $299 RT


----------



## Ou_louise

vornado said:


> I saw the Chloe bootie yesterday at another store, it's 38 or 38.5, with the original box, not sure if they can do charge and send, but if you want the store name, pm me.



PM'd you!


----------



## bagnutt

Ou_louise said:


> PM'd you!



I hope you have better luck with that location!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Sayko said:


> Sawgrass, is great they have a new store Century 21 great price for shoes, last call when they have 50%&60% on direct from Neiman Marcus sometimes you can find good shoes, Saks off they have created an special area for designer cloth, Valentino outlet time to time they have 65 to 70% off not includes rockstud. Burlington some designer bags ( not always) special area. Aventura NR and saks 5 off my favorites.


Yes, I was just going to add that they now have a Century 21. Also, the Aventura NR is the one on Biscayne Blvd that I mentioned.
And I am glad you mentioned Burlington - they sometimes have great deals on their clearance racks, like a bunch of Current/Elliott jeans the last time I was there.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

ballerinakgurl said:


> Thanks for letting me know!! I would love to go racking but I will have both my kids and my niece which would make for a slow day!
> 
> How is the Sawgrass outlet overall? Is it worth time? Would love to do some high end shopping. [emoji51]



It is big with a great mix of stores. You can easily spend the whole day. The Colonnade Outlets part has designer outlets and there is a Last Call, Saks Off 5th, Bloomingdale's Outlet and a pretty good Burlington.

BUT it tends to be crowded with Latin Americans and Europeans flying in just to shop there. Sometimes it resembles an airport terminal because people are wheeling suitcases and even those Smarte Cartes.

It opens at 10 am most days (I think maybe 11 on Sunday) so plan to get there by around 11 or so to get a good parking spot close to one of the entrances. The parking lots surround the outlets so it does not really matter where you park, it is all connected inside.


----------



## bagnutt

deltalady said:


> If NR is no longer doing charge sends, that is terrible. That makes them like TJ Maxx or Marshall's then.



I did a charge send on Tuesday with a store on the East Coast. The first person I spoke to said they stopped doing phone orders, but transferred me to the manager. The manager said "we can do it, but we also need to fill out a phone order verification form" which involves giving your drivers license info. OK, fine.
I think it might help to call when the store first opens. They are typically not busy and might be more compelled to accommodate phone orders to build up their sales for the day. I'm not surprised people got turned down on the Chloe orders last night. Customer service at that Rack has never been the greatest. Also, the store was super busy yesterday, it was near closing time, and that location was a mess!


----------



## twoblues

bagnutt said:


> I did a charge send on Tuesday with a store on the East Coast. The first person I spoke to said they stopped doing phone orders, but transferred me to the manager. The manager said "we can do it, but we also need to fill out a phone order verification form" which involves giving your drivers license info. OK, fine.
> I think it might help to call when the store first opens. They are typically not busy and might be more compelled to accommodate phone orders to build up their sales for the day. I'm not surprised people got turned down on the Chloe orders last night. Customer service at that Rack has never been the greatest. Also, the store was super busy yesterday, it was near closing time, and that location was a mess!



A SA at my local store once offered to call for the charge send on my behalf. I'm not sure whether I would have been rejected without her help, but it doesn't hurt to see if your local store can try to help out too.


----------



## sparksfly

When is the next clear the rack?


----------



## verdisto716

deltalady said:


> If NR is no longer doing charge sends, that is terrible. That makes them like TJ Maxx or Marshall's then.



I will say that I still find better deals at the rack as a whole than I do at marshalls and tj maxx so I will still go but it sucks that they no longer do charge sends. I wonder why they changed their policy.


----------



## peacelovesequin

sparksfly said:


> When is the next clear the rack?



Weekend of the 17th.


----------



## squidgee

Scored these gold Chucks ($69 white tag) and three pair of sunglasses. Two Ted Bakers at $59 (originally 150$) and a Tom Ford pair at $199. 




May return the Tom Fords though, not sure if I like them enough for the price.


----------



## krissa

WhitleyGilbert said:


> View attachment 3594919
> 
> 
> Saw this last week.
> MBMJ PTTM - $229.97


God I love that color I'm such a sucker for mbmj crossbodys. It's almost springtime, too. I'm totally rationalizing right now, lol.


----------



## bagnutt

krissa said:


> God I love that color I'm such a sucker for mbmj crossbodys. It's almost springtime, too. I'm totally rationalizing right now, lol.



The red PTTM cross body is amazing. There are so many of them at my Racks and I'm waiting to see if they will get marked down. Don't want to pay the white tag price! [emoji51]


----------



## krissa

verdisto716 said:


> I will say that I still find better deals at the rack as a whole than I do at marshalls and tj maxx so I will still go but it sucks that they no longer do charge sends. I wonder why they changed their policy.



I'm guessing chargebacks or issues with stolen cards? You would be surprised how much shady **** people do. it's the thieves that ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## krissa

bagnutt said:


> Two more items to post, if anyone wants to try for a charge-send [emoji846]
> Burberry check embossed leather hobo $549
> View attachment 3594640
> 
> View attachment 3594641
> 
> View attachment 3594642


What store if this isn't gone already?


----------



## mpepe32

squidgee said:


> Scored these gold Chucks ($69 white tag) and three pair of sunglasses. Two Ted Bakers at $59 (originally 150$) and a Tom Ford pair at $199.
> View attachment 3595186
> 
> View attachment 3595187
> 
> May return the Tom Fords though, not sure if I like them enough for the price.


love the chucks!  congrats!


----------



## Ou_louise

Thanks everyone for all your help! All of you guys are amazing  went today in my store and nothing good (as usual) they did have a table of Valentino's (which most of it was gone by the time I came) only like 4 pairs left ranging from flats, boots, and heels. Priced from $700-1000 /: only sizes they have left are 37 and 39.5!


----------



## hedonista

peacelovesequin said:


> Mouse flats here (Nordstrom Rack online)


Thanks love!


----------



## jchen815

Spotted at Mission Valley today


----------



## cmm62

Not my color so maybe someone's lucky day! PM me for location [emoji1317]my store does search and send! It's in perfect condition.


----------



## ilysukixD

cmm62 said:


> Not my color so maybe someone's lucky day! PM me for location [emoji1317]my store does search and send! It's in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 3595902
> 
> View attachment 3595903


PM'D you


----------



## Loubies89

jchen815 said:


> View attachment 3595529
> View attachment 3595530
> View attachment 3595531
> View attachment 3595532
> View attachment 3595534
> 
> 
> Spotted at Mission Valley today



What brand were the pink pumps? TIA!!


----------



## cmm62

cmm62 said:


> Not my color so maybe someone's lucky day! PM me for location [emoji1317]my store does search and send! It's in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 3595902
> 
> View attachment 3595903



So to follow up my store won't do a search and send - but they may put it on hold for you if you can come get it. So if you live near White Plains go for it.


----------



## twoblues

I am going to Arizona in a couple of months. Any tips for my first Last Chance visit? Are there particular days that are better than others? How early should I go (is there a long line before the store opens)? Thank you!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

For stores that still do charge sends, is the shipping free? What if you have a Nordstrom card?

If there's a shipping charge, how much is it?  If you end up returning the item, do you get the shipping cost refunded, as well?

Thank you!


----------



## Ou_louise

BlackGrayRed said:


> For stores that still do charge sends, is the shipping free? What if you have a Nordstrom card?
> 
> If there's a shipping charge, how much is it?  If you end up returning the item, do you get the shipping cost refunded, as well?
> 
> Thank you!



There will always be a shipping fee regardless if you have the Nordstrom card or not. I think regular shipping is $7.95 which takes about 7-10 business days (maybe longer) not sure if they're still doing this but they used to have a two-day and overnight shipping fee which was like $20-something. 

You don't get your shipping cost refunded /: hope this helps!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Ou_louise said:


> There will always be a shipping fee regardless if you have the Nordstrom card or not. I think regular shipping is $7.95 which takes about 7-10 business days (maybe longer) not sure if they're still doing this but they used to have a two-day and overnight shipping fee which was like $20-something.
> 
> You don't get your shipping cost refunded /: hope this helps!



Thank you, Ou_louise!


----------



## TChip5

peacelovesequin said:


> Nordstrom Popback:
> Prada Block Heel Pump: $299 (Blue and Grey available)


Sizes available?


----------



## bagnutt

cmm62 said:


> Not my color so maybe someone's lucky day! PM me for location [emoji1317]my store does search and send! It's in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 3595902
> 
> View attachment 3595903



Not my color either, but still GORGEOUS! 
Great find. [emoji106]


----------



## peacelovesequin

TChip5 said:


> Sizes available?



I don't remember, it was a couple weeks ago. 
Popbacks go really quickly! [emoji151][emoji182]

You can live chat with Nordstrom and get a UPC. Depending on the UPC, it can be tracked at the Rack.


----------



## TChip5

ballerinakgurl said:


> Lots of MCM @peacelovesequins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593941


Which store is this? Location please?


----------



## TChip5

peacelovesequin said:


> I don't remember, it was a couple weeks ago.
> Popbacks go really quickly! [emoji151][emoji182]
> 
> You can live chat with Nordstrom and get a UPC. Depending on the UPC, it can be tracked at the Rack.


Thanks!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

The following locations do not do charge sends anymore. I spoke with an SA at each location. 

If you have a way of still making it happen at these locations, please do share how you go about it. 

East Palo Alto (CA)
Potomac Mills (VA)
Tysons (VA)

They were all lovely about it. One was almost apologetic. 

This makes it challenging. The two nearest locations for me are about an hour and a half to two hours away. I can't always make the trip. Sigh.


----------



## krissa

cmm62 said:


> So to follow up my store won't do a search and send - but they may put it on hold for you if you can come get it. So if you live near White Plains go for it.



That's my local store. Any other bag goodies?


----------



## cmm62

krissa said:


> That's my local store. Any other bag goodies?



No other bags to mention - I so rarely see any bag finds I was shocked. In my two years shopping at this location I've only seen one other designer bag. For clothes I saw lots of equipment and joie with assorted tags for 29.97 - snagged a silk equipment dress, $30 is pretty good! I bet there were other brands with the same thing. I usually don't see that so was surprised. Also a pair of Burberry booties for 229 at size 6.5 that I left behind. Yay for white plains haha!


----------



## Ou_louise

I know someone was asking about these flats before but I forgot what size, Spotted! Not sure if this location does charge sends but PM me for location and you can always try!


----------



## dorres

cmm62 said:


> Not my color so maybe someone's lucky day! PM me for location [emoji1317]my store does search and send! It's in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 3595902
> 
> View attachment 3595903



No charge send?


----------



## bagnutt

BlackGrayRed said:


> The following locations do not do charge sends anymore. I spoke with an SA at each location.
> 
> If you have a way of still making it happen at these locations, please do share how you go about it.
> 
> East Palo Alto (CA)
> Potomac Mills (VA)
> Tysons (VA)
> 
> They were all lovely about it. One was almost apologetic.
> 
> This makes it challenging. The two nearest locations for me are about an hour and a half to two hours away. I can't always make the trip. Sigh.



I did a charge send a few days ago with one of the locations you mentioned. It really depends on who you get on the phone! I will continue to post finds here and I hope others do the same. We all might get lucky [emoji4]


----------



## lilac28

bagnutt said:


> Two more items to post, if anyone wants to try for a charge-send [emoji846]
> Burberry check embossed leather hobo $549
> View attachment 3594640
> 
> View attachment 3594641
> 
> View attachment 3594642


Nice bag and great price!


----------



## Leto

Ladies, my store doesn't do charge sends either. I have not posted because of that. But I guess bagnutt is right, might as well give he a try. My store has been dry for several months but yesterday I finally found the bag I've been lustig after. Finally posting photos works for me again. 
Here she is: 



Still hoping for to find a Drew [emoji57]


----------



## ThisVNchick

Leto said:


> Ladies, my store doesn't do charge sends either. I have not posted because of that. But I guess bagnutt is right, might as well give he a try. My store has been dry for several months but yesterday I finally found the bag I've been lustig after. Finally posting photos works for me again.
> Here she is:
> View attachment 3596271
> 
> 
> Still hoping for to find a Drew [emoji57]



Loveeee!


----------



## Ou_louise

Leto said:


> Ladies, my store doesn't do charge sends either. I have not posted because of that. But I guess bagnutt is right, might as well give he a try. My store has been dry for several months but yesterday I finally found the bag I've been lustig after. Finally posting photos works for me again.
> Here she is:
> View attachment 3596271
> 
> 
> Still hoping for to find a Drew [emoji57]



Beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Wonderful find! I'm still waiting for both [emoji24]


----------



## verdisto716

Leto said:


> Ladies, my store doesn't do charge sends either. I have not posted because of that. But I guess bagnutt is right, might as well give he a try. My store has been dry for several months but yesterday I finally found the bag I've been lustig after. Finally posting photos works for me again.
> Here she is:
> View attachment 3596271
> 
> 
> Still hoping for to find a Drew [emoji57]



Amazing find!! And in such a classic colour too! I hope that I'll be that lucky one day


----------



## designer bliss

BlackGrayRed said:


> For stores that still do charge sends, is the shipping free? What if you have a Nordstrom card?
> 
> If there's a shipping charge, how much is it?  If you end up returning the item, do you get the shipping cost refunded, as well?
> 
> Thank you!


No its not its 7.99 and if you return your item you don't get the money back


----------



## Tomsmom

Leto said:


> Ladies, my store doesn't do charge sends either. I have not posted because of that. But I guess bagnutt is right, might as well give he a try. My store has been dry for several months but yesterday I finally found the bag I've been lustig after. Finally posting photos works for me again.
> Here she is:
> View attachment 3596271
> 
> 
> Still hoping for to find a Drew [emoji57]


Wow gorgeous bag!  Congrats!!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

bagnutt said:


> I did a charge send a few days ago with one of the locations you mentioned. It really depends on who you get on the phone! I will continue to post finds here and I hope others do the same. We all might get lucky [emoji4]



I hope so!  [emoji5]
I'll keep trying in the future. 
And perhaps ask for a manager?

I did find out that my size isn't available at any location for the item I wanted.


----------



## IStuckACello

I still like to see people's finds even if there's no charge sends. Besides, some people might live near the available items and can maybe get them. I wonder if there were too many resellers or local business lost to charge sends [emoji20]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

designer bliss said:


> No its not its 7.99 and if you return your item you don't get the money back



Thank you!


----------



## Leto

ThisVNchick said:


> Loveeee!





Ou_louise said:


> Beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Wonderful find! I'm still waiting for both [emoji24]





verdisto716 said:


> Amazing find!! And in such a classic colour too! I hope that I'll be that lucky one day





Tomsmom said:


> Wow gorgeous bag!  Congrats!!



Thank you! [emoji177]


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Leto said:


> Ladies, my store doesn't do charge sends either. I have not posted because of that. But I guess bagnutt is right, might as well give he a try. My store has been dry for several months but yesterday I finally found the bag I've been lustig after. Finally posting photos works for me again.
> Here she is:
> View attachment 3596271
> 
> 
> Still hoping for to find a Drew [emoji57]



Gorgeous!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

I know the odds are slim, but my friend has been hunting for this shoe for her wedding coming up. She saw it at the Rack a few months ago and egrets not getting it. She has been told it's no longer in sock. ;( If anyone sees this in a 7.5, please let me know. TIA!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

IStuckACello said:


> I still like to see people's finds even if there's no charge sends. Besides, some people might live near the available items and can maybe get them. I wonder if there were too many resellers or local business lost to charge sends [emoji20]


I wanna see what others are finding too!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

bagnutt said:


> I did a charge send a few days ago with one of the locations you mentioned. It really depends on who you get on the phone! I will continue to post finds here and I hope others do the same. We all might get lucky [emoji4]



I did a charge and send a couple of days ago with success. The associate didn't even question, just took my info and processes everything. [emoji4]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

ballerinakgurl said:


> I did a charge and send a couple of days ago with success. The associate didn't even question, just took my info and processes everything. [emoji4]



Which location?


----------



## Msacs

bagnutt said:


> Lovely Moschino pump, but the mate was nowhere to be found!
> $189 / 37
> View attachment 3594403
> 
> View attachment 3594404


Beautiful! Hows the sizing? Are they tts?


----------



## ballerinakgurl

BlackGrayRed said:


> Which location?



Costa Mesa location. [emoji4]


----------



## bagnutt

Msacs said:


> Beautiful! Hows the sizing? Are they tts?



I don't own any Moschino shoes and didn't try these - too small for me.


----------



## elyseindc

Is anyone here a size 35? I just came across these beauties and would love for them to go to a good home! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (Pm me for location info)


----------



## Dahls

elyseindc said:


> Is anyone here a size 35? I just came across these beauties and would love for them to go to a good home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597164
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pm me for location info)


Gorgeous! Wish I could fit into them!


----------



## jchen815

Loubies89 said:


> What brand were the pink pumps? TIA!!


They were Dior. Sorry for not posting!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

This is just a PSA.... Neiman Marcus has additional 30% off most sale items online.

I picked up two pairs of Valentino ballet flats, one $152 and the other $208. [emoji16]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

ballerinakgurl said:


> Costa Mesa location. [emoji4]



Thanks!


----------



## pigrabbit

Anyone is looking for the Chloe flats? Size 37. The suede is dirty though.


----------



## scgirl212

WR Loubs this afternoon. The flats are size 35 and completely painted red on the bottom $189. The boots are size 37 and just the toe is painted over in red, $249.

Also some black and grey Valentino flats, size 40 and 38, $299. 

Pm me for location!


----------



## peacelovesequin

scgirl212 said:


> WR Loubs this afternoon. The flats are size 35 and completely painted red on the bottom $189. The boots are size 37 and just the toe is painted over in red, $249.
> 
> Also some black and grey Valentino flats, size 40 and 38, $299.
> 
> Pm me for location!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597511
> View attachment 3597512



Great finds!


----------



## bagnutt

scgirl212 said:


> WR Loubs this afternoon. The flats are size 35 and completely painted red on the bottom $189. The boots are size 37 and just the toe is painted over in red, $249.
> 
> Also some black and grey Valentino flats, size 40 and 38, $299.
> 
> Pm me for location!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597511
> View attachment 3597512



That looks like a very organized Rack! Fancy glass shoe display [emoji106]


----------



## sparksfly

bagnutt said:


> That looks like a very organized Rack! Fancy glass shoe display [emoji106]



I've seen racks do it when they don't get a lot of high end shoes in. That way the masses see it and it'll sell quicker.


----------



## pursepectives

These Paige Tuesday pants pennied out! The SA also mentioned some woman getting 2 blue snakeskin print skirts and some white Hudson jeans for pennies as well. 





Theory silk shirt $35






Paige coated black skirt $15





Equipment silk blouse $13 





Equipment cotton tie blouse $13





Elizabeth and James top $17


----------



## madisontaylor

Just saw these 2 At tjmaxx! It took all my will power to walk away empty handed. Pm me if you are interested in the location.


----------



## shopbo

madisontaylor said:


> View attachment 3598083
> View attachment 3598084
> 
> Just saw these 2 At tjmaxx! It took all my will power to walk away empty handed. Pm me if you are interested in the location.


Those are beautiful!! I didn't have as much will power as you when I saw my mini Marcie last week... After thinking about it, had to go back the next day after work . It's a blessing and a curse having a Runway TJ Maxx 15 min away from work...


----------



## deltalady

Spotted size 37.5 Christian Louboutin So Kate Price unknown


----------



## gquinn

Haven't posted in a while since I don't visit the Rack as much but I did find a Rag & Bone Faye vest for about $143... I'm on the fence about it as it's basically a wool coat but without the sleeves. Thoughts?

http://g.nordstromimage.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Large/15/_12799795.jpg


----------



## bagnutt

My sister spotted these 
$299 size 39.5


----------



## bagnutt

And also these Balenciaga Chelsea boots
$299 size 36


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Found two pairs of Stuart Weitzman OTK boots in my size today!  Not sure of which one to keep because both fit perfectly and I looove both:

Stuart Weitzman 'Lowland' in walnut suede



Stuart Weitzman Urban in nutmeg suede


----------



## joanah

elisainthecity said:


> Found two pairs of Stuart Weitzman OTK boots in my size today!  Not sure of which one to keep because both fit perfectly and I looove both:
> 
> Stuart Weitzman 'Lowland' in walnut suede
> View attachment 3598412
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Urban in nutmeg suede
> View attachment 3598413


Loveeeeeee both of them!! I'm dying for a pair this color with the heel haha


----------



## ochie

elisainthecity said:


> Found two pairs of Stuart Weitzman OTK boots in my size today!  Not sure of which one to keep because both fit perfectly and I looove both:
> 
> Stuart Weitzman 'Lowland' in walnut suede
> View attachment 3598412
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Urban in nutmeg suede
> View attachment 3598413



Can I get the upc please


----------



## krisvoys

elisainthecity said:


> Found two pairs of Stuart Weitzman OTK boots in my size today!  Not sure of which one to keep because both fit perfectly and I looove both:
> 
> Stuart Weitzman 'Lowland' in walnut suede
> View attachment 3598412
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Urban in nutmeg suede
> View attachment 3598413



I was just able to snag a pair online in the buff color!!! I would've preferred the walnut but I'll take any color I can get!


----------



## peacelovesequin

*3rd and FINAL warning about affiliate links *

Popbacks happen *ALL* the time!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi gals! I spotted a pair of valentinos star studded loafers at a rack in Atlanta over the weekend  in size 38.5. These are the star studded loafers. The price was $249.


----------



## virginiaalamode

Scored these Malone Souliers for $180!


----------



## artkrue

virginiaalamode said:


> Scored these Malone Souliers for $180!



Those are divine!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

krisvoys said:


> That's exactly how I just snagged my pair, randomly checked and they had one pair in a half size smaller than I usually wear but I'm hoping they work out!!





virginiaalamode said:


> Scored these Malone Souliers for $180!


I adore those!


----------



## cmm62

gquinn said:


> Haven't posted in a while since I don't visit the Rack as much but I did find a Rag & Bone Faye vest for about $143... I'm on the fence about it as it's basically a wool coat but without the sleeves. Thoughts?
> 
> http://g.nordstromimage.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Large/15/_12799795.jpg



That's an AWESOME price for that - I got it during the anni sale but felt it was too expensive and in my climate the in between coat just wouldn't get used enough for the price. I think it's a great piece at the right price, and at what you bought it for I say keep it.


----------



## -flawless-

krisvoys said:


> That's exactly how I just snagged my pair, randomly checked and they had one pair in a half size smaller than I usually wear but I'm hoping they work out!!



I think they will.  These fit large. I am usually an 8-8.5 with medium (leaning towards narrow) feet. For lowlands, I can do 7.5.


----------



## squidgee

elisainthecity said:


> Found two pairs of Stuart Weitzman OTK boots in my size today!  Not sure of which one to keep because both fit perfectly and I looove both:
> 
> Stuart Weitzman 'Lowland' in walnut suede
> View attachment 3598412
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Urban in nutmeg suede
> View attachment 3598413



Keep the Lowlands!!! They're so versatile and slimming on the legs!


----------



## pursepectives

If anyone has teeny tiny feet:
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/517448/stuart-weitzman-highland-boot?color=PRALINE SUEDE
size 4


----------



## joanah

pursepectives said:


> If anyone has teeny tiny feet:
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/517448/stuart-weitzman-highland-boot?color=PRALINE SUEDE
> size 4


I wish I did


----------



## ilovejae

virginiaalamode said:


> Scored these Malone Souliers for $180!



so pretty


----------



## mharri20

gquinn said:


> Haven't posted in a while since I don't visit the Rack as much but I did find a Rag & Bone Faye vest for about $143... I'm on the fence about it as it's basically a wool coat but without the sleeves. Thoughts?
> 
> http://g.nordstromimage.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Large/15/_12799795.jpg


I have this vest (paid about $116 for mine during CTR) and I love it! I think it's a great piece honestly. I was surprised at how much I like wearing it and it's more practical that I thought.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPWY-FYl-1c/?taken-by=morganlschadegg
Kinda hard to see the vest I guess but it's great with a sweater underneath and scarf. I was super warm!


----------



## Pao9

bagnutt said:


> Miu Miu
> $299 / 39.5
> View attachment 3590664



Wow these are amazing! My size but too pricey!


----------



## ashlie

virginiaalamode said:


> Scored these Malone Souliers for $180!



Omg. LOVE THESE!!


----------



## Bbybrenda619

vivi__ said:


> Found an altered/refinished Alexander Wang Rocco with the rose gold studs but no long strap or dust bag. It is white tagged for $265.97. PM me for location. I was so tempted to get it, especially since I had a $100 gift card, but the fact that it didn't come with the long strap made me change my mind.
> 
> View attachment 3560015




Where did you find this at? What location?!


----------



## sparksfly

Saw this gorgeous Alexander McQueen today:



Was around $340. Also saw the TB beetle slippers still marked at $130.


----------



## pinky7129

sparksfly said:


> Saw this gorgeous Alexander McQueen today:
> View attachment 3599726
> 
> 
> Was around $340. Also saw the TB beetle slippers still marked at $130.



Too bad there's no more charge sends


----------



## ballerinakgurl

pinky7129 said:


> Too bad there's no more charge sends



Depends on the location. [emoji4] it's always worth a try. I just charged and sent a McQueen wallet last week. [emoji16]


----------



## sparksfly

pinky7129 said:


> Too bad there's no more charge sends



You could always call tomorrow and ask? Be super sweet on the phone and they may do it.


----------



## bagnutt

sparksfly said:


> Saw this gorgeous Alexander McQueen today:
> View attachment 3599726
> 
> 
> Was around $340. Also saw the TB beetle slippers still marked at $130.



Those stupid TB beetle slippers have been that price for like a year now! Don't understand why they haven't been marked down or pennied out.


----------



## bakeacookie

TB seems to take forever to be marked down.


----------



## bagnutt

How much were the SW Lowland that people purchased online? I spotted a navy blue pair in store $299 red tag


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> How much were the SW Lowland that people purchased online? I spotted a navy blue pair in store $299 red tag
> View attachment 3599804



Same price. 
$299.97 (Navy and Buff)
The color Walnut was $249.97


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bagnutt said:


> How much were the SW Lowland that people purchased online? I spotted a navy blue pair in store $299 red tag
> View attachment 3599804



I think it ranges by color from $249-$299. I got mine yesterday for $249.


----------



## wis3ly

bagnutt said:


> How much were the SW Lowland that people purchased online? I spotted a navy blue pair in store $299 red tag
> View attachment 3599804



Is this size 37 or 37.5 by any chance? Would love a pair!!


----------



## ashlie

bagnutt said:


> How much were the SW Lowland that people purchased online? I spotted a navy blue pair in store $299 red tag
> View attachment 3599804



Yes! Any 38.5?


----------



## -flawless-

bagnutt said:


> How much were the SW Lowland that people purchased online? I spotted a navy blue pair in store $299 red tag
> View attachment 3599804



Omg so pretty! I wish I found a pair in navy. I found a pair in buff but didn't get them because they were too light and I was worried that I'll ruin them in no time.


----------



## bagnutt

ashlie said:


> Yes! Any 38.5?



The pair I spotted was actually 38.5
PM me if you want location info, but SAs at this store turned down several charge-send requests last week.


----------



## hedgwin99

bagnutt said:


> How much were the SW Lowland that people purchased online? I spotted a navy blue pair in store $299 red tag
> View attachment 3599804



May I ask what size??


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I purchased the Coach croc arlene mocassin in carmine at the rack to match my Gucci top zip. The color of the leathers IRL are identical but the palladium hardware on the bag and gold hardware on the mocassins kinda/sorta bugs me. Am I being RIDICULOUS??? My daughter thinks so LOL!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I purchased the Coach croc arlene mocassin in carmine at the rack to match my Gucci top zip. The color of the leathers IRL are identical but the palladium hardware on the bag and gold hardware on the mocassins kinda/sorta bugs me. Am I being RIDICULOUS??? My daughter thinks so LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600175


----------



## pinky7129

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I purchased the Coach croc arlene mocassin in carmine at the rack to match my Gucci top zip. The color of the leathers IRL are identical but the palladium hardware on the bag and gold hardware on the mocassins kinda/sorta bugs me. Am I being RIDICULOUS??? My daughter thinks so LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600175



I don't look at that stuff that closely when looking at someone's outfit. I admire  unless you're wearing polka dots and stripes and ornaments but hey do you! Lol


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

pinky7129 said:


> I don't look at that stuff that closely when looking at someone's outfit. I admire  unless you're wearing polka dots and stripes and ornaments but hey do you! Lol


Thanks! My daughter did a Devil wears Prada EYEROLL when I said something about the hardware not matching LOL!! I have searched high and low for some sort of footwear in this color. Close to a year in fact.  It's a weird cross between red, coral and orange. I'm a sucker for driving mocassins too so I was happy but skeptical so thanks again for saying go for it!


----------



## deltalady

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Thanks! My daughter did a Devil wears Prada EYEROLL when I said something about the hardware not matching LOL!! I have searched high and low for some sort of footwear in this color. Close to a year in fact.  It's a weird cross between red, coral and orange. I'm a sucker for driving mocassins too so I was happy but skeptical so thanks again for saying go for it!



I never match hardware so I say go for it!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

deltalady said:


> I never match hardware so I say go for it!


Thanks!


----------



## bankygirl

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I purchased the Coach croc arlene mocassin in carmine at the rack to match my Gucci top zip. The color of the leathers IRL are identical but the palladium hardware on the bag and gold hardware on the mocassins kinda/sorta bugs me. Am I being RIDICULOUS??? My daughter thinks so LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600175





BAGLADY 3375 said:


> View attachment 3600178



I personally love mixing metals and often do it with my jewelry. It makes things look a bit less structured and buttoned up. But if it bugs you, no amount of feedback will change the way you feel. With that said, I hope you keep the shoes, they are a perfect match!


----------



## leisurekitty

Black SW OTK boots


$119.70
Thoughts?


----------



## gquinn

leisurekitty said:


> Black SW OTK boots
> View attachment 3600509
> 
> $119.70
> Thoughts?



Omg love them!!! If you don't buy them I'd love to have them if they're the right size. 

Such a great price too!!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

leisurekitty said:


> Black SW OTK boots
> View attachment 3600509
> 
> $119.70
> Thoughts?



Love! I say it's a keeper!


----------



## peacelovesequin

leisurekitty said:


> Black SW OTK boots
> View attachment 3600509
> 
> $119.70
> Thoughts?



It's a great price. Keep!


----------



## verdisto716

leisurekitty said:


> Black SW OTK boots
> View attachment 3600509
> 
> $119.70
> Thoughts?



You should keep them! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## nsl

madisontaylor said:


> View attachment 3598083
> View attachment 3598084
> 
> Just saw these 2 At tjmaxx! It took all my will power to walk away empty handed. Pm me if you are interested in the location.


Ahhh those are so gorgeous. I've never seen anything good at TJ Maxx.  Is TJ Maxx known for selling authentic bags?


----------



## ilysukixD

leisurekitty said:


> Black SW OTK boots
> View attachment 3600509
> 
> $119.70
> Thoughts?



Get it!!! That's the cheapest price I have seen!!


----------



## ochie

leisurekitty said:


> Black SW OTK boots
> View attachment 3600509
> 
> $119.70
> Thoughts?



What size? UPC please


----------



## pursepectives

Have people had success in chatting with Nordstrom rack customer service with a UPC and having them locate within x miles of you?


----------



## snibor

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I purchased the Coach croc arlene mocassin in carmine at the rack to match my Gucci top zip. The color of the leathers IRL are identical but the palladium hardware on the bag and gold hardware on the mocassins kinda/sorta bugs me. Am I being RIDICULOUS??? My daughter thinks so LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600175



Hardware doesn't have to match.  Enjoy!


----------



## Ou_louise

leisurekitty said:


> Black SW OTK boots
> View attachment 3600509
> 
> $119.70
> Thoughts?



Cute! I say go for it!! You can always return if you change your mind (;


----------



## peacelovesequin

pursepectives said:


> Have people had success in chatting with Nordstrom rack customer service with a UPC and having them locate within x miles of you?



NR: Yes
Full line: Yes

Depends on the item of course.


----------



## leisurekitty

leisurekitty said:


> Black SW OTK boots
> View attachment 3600509
> 
> $119.70
> Thoughts?



Thanks for all of your responses. I decided to buy the boots. They are SW All Legs and were 85% off!!


----------



## -flawless-

leisurekitty said:


> Black SW OTK boots
> View attachment 3600509
> 
> $119.70
> Thoughts?



So pretty!!!! Alllegs?


----------



## leisurekitty

-flawless- said:


> So pretty!!!! Alllegs?



Yes!!


----------



## bankygirl

leisurekitty said:


> Thanks for all of your responses. I decided to buy the boots. They are SW All Legs and were 85% off!!


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! You go girl!


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent
$249 / 37.5


----------



## bagnutt

I bought this little guy $75


----------



## ballerinakgurl

bagnutt said:


> I bought this little guy $75
> View attachment 3600843



Love!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## verdisto716

bagnutt said:


> I bought this little guy $75
> View attachment 3600843



Great find!! You always find the prettiest things


----------



## bagnutt

I think someone already posted these - maybe we shop at the same location! [emoji4]
Valentino
$299 / 40


----------



## pursepectives

Found the same Valentino loafers, got the tag if anyone wants to look it up


----------



## vanfall

Spotted but did not buy


----------



## bagnutt

These pumps rang up $10!
Not really familiar with this brand, but construction is 100% leather and the vamp and counter leather is super soft.


----------



## bagnutt

Celine sunnies
$149 WT


----------



## ballerinakgurl

bagnutt said:


> Celine sunnies
> $149 WT
> View attachment 3600888



Love these sunnies! No charge and sends though?


----------



## nobodiuno

,


----------



## gquinn

Spotted this Lanvin pouch...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Pm if interested but I'm not sure this store will still do charge sends.


----------



## gquinn

mharri20 said:


> I have this vest (paid about $116 for mine during CTR) and I love it! I think it's a great piece honestly. I was surprised at how much I like wearing it and it's more practical that I thought.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BPWY-FYl-1c/?taken-by=morganlschadegg
> Kinda hard to see the vest I guess but it's great with a sweater underneath and scarf. I was super warm!





cmm62 said:


> That's an AWESOME price for that - I got it during the anni sale but felt it was too expensive and in my climate the in between coat just wouldn't get used enough for the price. I think it's a great piece at the right price, and at what you bought it for I say keep it.



Thanks so much for your input! I'm definitely keeping it now.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

bagnutt said:


> I bought this little guy $75
> View attachment 3600843



Another awesome find!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

gquinn said:


> Spotted this Lanvin pouch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601044
> View attachment 3601045
> 
> 
> Pm if interested but I'm not sure this store will still do charge sends.



I looove this!


----------



## bankygirl

bagnutt said:


> I bought this little guy $75
> View attachment 3600843



Cute!!!! Great price too!


----------



## gquinn

Update.... this store doesn't do charge sends[emoji17]


gquinn said:


> Spotted this Lanvin pouch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601044
> View attachment 3601045
> 
> 
> Pm if interested but I'm not sure this store will still do charge sends.


----------



## verdisto716

I can't remember the name of these Stuart weitzman heels.

I need advice, should I choose these or a pair of black lowlands?? I'm only allowing myself one pair of shoes


----------



## itsmree

if anyone is a 6.5, 9.5 or 10.5 grab these now, i will live vicariously through you with my size 10 feet 
http://www.barneys.com/product/valentino-rockstud-lace-up-skimmers-504694035.html

more
http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/product/valentino-rockstud-lace-up-skimmers-504694035.html


----------



## intrigue




----------



## gquinn

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3601539
> 
> View attachment 3601540



Eeek! Did you buy them??

Those are so pretty!


----------



## louboutal

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3601539
> 
> View attachment 3601540



Omg love! I just pm'ed you [emoji4]


----------



## gquinn

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3601440
> 
> View attachment 3601442
> 
> 
> I can't remember the name of these Stuart weitzman heels.
> 
> I need advice, should I choose these or a pair of black lowlands?? I'm only allowing myself one pair of shoes



IMO I think the heeled boots look better on than flats but more importantly what's more comfortable for you.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Chloe Size 37.5 $148




No idea about charge sends


----------



## verdisto716

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3601539
> 
> View attachment 3601540



Did you get them? I hope you did! They're so pretty [emoji51]


----------



## verdisto716

gquinn said:


> IMO I think the heeled boots look better on than flats but more importantly what's more comfortable for you.



Thank you! I ended up getting the heeled ones


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Just a big thanks and shout out to all you gals who post regularly for all of us to enjoy! And a big shout out to bagnutt for posting those Valentino loafers that I was searching for a long time! I think it's really nice how we help each other out. **hugs**


----------



## squidgee

Editing: quoted wrong post. Mods please delete if possible. TIA!


----------



## squidgee

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3601440
> 
> View attachment 3601442
> 
> 
> I can't remember the name of these Stuart weitzman heels.
> 
> I need advice, should I choose these or a pair of black lowlands?? I'm only allowing myself one pair of shoes




I think those are the Hijack style. I prefer the Lowlands I think they go with more things and are more versatile.


----------



## Fashionista365

Size 10.5 & 11 are available on barneyswarehouse for $399


----------



## PetiteFromSF

squidgee said:


> I think those are the Hijack style. I prefer the Lowlands I think they go with more things and are more versatile.



Agreed! I just got lowlands and am in love with them.


----------



## shopbo

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3601440
> 
> View attachment 3601442
> 
> 
> I can't remember the name of these Stuart weitzman heels.
> 
> I need advice, should I choose these or a pair of black lowlands?? I'm only allowing myself one pair of shoes


I have a pair of lowjacks (which these look like because the highjacks have a thinner, taller heel if i remember correctly) and a pair of lowlands. I definitely gravitate toward the lowlands when out and about on weekends or shopping or something like that but I love the lowjacks for a slightly more formal look and wear them to the office loads! You can't go wrong with either but I tend to wear my lowjacks more just because sadly there are more weekdays than weekend-days :'(.


----------



## verdisto716

elisainthecity said:


> Agreed! I just got lowlands and am in love with them.





squidgee said:


> I think those are the Hijack style. I prefer the Lowlands I think they go with more things and are more versatile.



Thanks for you input ladies! I ended up getting the hijack boots and decided to wait try my luck at stumbling upon some highland boots (fingers crossed).


----------



## squidgee

verdisto716 said:


> Thanks for you input ladies! I ended up getting the hijack boots and decided to wait try my luck at stumbling upon some highland boots (fingers crossed).


Yay congrats on the great score!  I am so jealous of you lucky ladies! My size in SW rarely comes up at the Rack.

Crossing fingers for you to get the Highlands too!


----------



## lvly808

Just curious do any of you to to the Rack's in Central NJ? I am just wondering if it's worth the trip.


----------



## bagnutt

ilovemykiddos said:


> Just a big thanks and shout out to all you gals who post regularly for all of us to enjoy! And a big shout out to bagnutt for posting those Valentino loafers that I was searching for a long time! I think it's really nice how we help each other out. **hugs**



[emoji106] [emoji41] [emoji177]


----------



## minicake

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I purchased the Coach croc arlene mocassin in carmine at the rack to match my Gucci top zip. The color of the leathers IRL are identical but the palladium hardware on the bag and gold hardware on the mocassins kinda/sorta bugs me. Am I being RIDICULOUS??? My daughter thinks so LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600175




I think it looks great! Love that colour!!


----------



## vanfall

Got this wallet on chain today. Burgundy color. Not amazing price but good enough


----------



## minicake

vanfall said:


> Got this wallet on chain today. Burgundy color. Not amazing price but good enough
> View attachment 3601761
> View attachment 3601762


It's a really nice colour and you can wear it out at night as is. I love that! I need to stop buying big bags and buy more night out kinds.


----------



## LuxeDeb

vanfall said:


> Got this wallet on chain today. Burgundy color. Not amazing price but good enough
> View attachment 3601761
> View attachment 3601762



I think it's a gorgeous color and a fantastic price!


----------



## Leto

vanfall said:


> Got this wallet on chain today. Burgundy color. Not amazing price but good enough
> View attachment 3601761
> View attachment 3601762



Agree with LuxeDeb, amazing color and bag. And the price is great, anything for more than 70% is a good price in my books.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online (NR). Tons of popbacks! 





View attachment 3601959


----------



## cocodiamonds

lvly808 said:


> Just curious do any of you to to the Rack's in Central NJ? I am just wondering if it's worth the trip.



I do I'll b honest there ok the eatontown one I find goodies at in clear the rack


----------



## peacelovesequin

More online finds:


----------



## bagnutt

I [emoji173]️ 100% savings!
penny perfume
Hope it smells good [emoji51]


----------



## hitt

bagnutt said:


> I [emoji173]️ 100% savings!
> penny perfume
> Hope it smells good [emoji51]
> View attachment 3602008
> 
> View attachment 3602010


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bagnutt said:


> I [emoji173]️ 100% savings!
> penny perfume
> Hope it smells good [emoji51]
> View attachment 3602008
> 
> View attachment 3602010



Nice!!


----------



## minicake

bagnutt said:


> I [emoji173]️ 100% savings!
> penny perfume
> Hope it smells good [emoji51]
> View attachment 3602008
> 
> View attachment 3602010


You are THE best at finding Rack deals!! I bow down to you


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

minicake said:


> I think it looks great! Love that colour!!


Thanks!


----------



## lms910

vanfall said:


> Got this wallet on chain today. Burgundy color. Not amazing price but good enough
> View attachment 3601761
> View attachment 3601762



You must be in Houston! I saw that the other day! I grabbed a small navy Longchamp w&r for $23!


----------



## Raven18

itsmree said:


> if anyone is a 6.5, 9.5 or 10.5 grab these now, i will live vicariously through you with my size 10 feet
> http://www.barneys.com/product/valentino-rockstud-lace-up-skimmers-504694035.html
> 
> more
> http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/product/valentino-rockstud-lace-up-skimmers-504694035.html


Thanks but I am late already sold


----------



## PetiteFromSF

For anyone size 11 
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...OT+NAPPA&sid=545617&cm_sp=share-_-app-_-email


----------



## peacelovesequin

elisainthecity said:


> For anyone size 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602320
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...OT+NAPPA&sid=545617&cm_sp=share-_-app-_-email



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## scgirl212

Valentinos spotted today, the rockstuds were $829 [emoji36]





The Valentino sandals were $1000 [emoji33]





I snagged an older pair of Gucci espadrilles for $90


----------



## verdisto716




----------



## verdisto716




----------



## verdisto716

One in size 38 and one in 39


----------



## TinksDelite

Gucci $179.97. Still full price on Nordstrom website.


----------



## 28thofmay

Today I finally found myself a W&R Longchamp  I was so surprised to see it just hanging there on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## gquinn

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3602571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I finally found myself a W&R Longchamp  I was so surprised to see it just hanging there on a Saturday afternoon.



That's an amazing deal!! I'm still waiting for the day I find one at a great price also. 

Congrats!


----------



## vanfall

lms910 said:


> You must be in Houston! I saw that the other day! I grabbed a small navy Longchamp w&r for $23!
> 
> View attachment 3602258



Yes! Im visiting family in houston. Thank you for leaving it to me


----------



## vanfall

Tons of designer shoes at this post oak location. Prada, choo, balenciaga.


----------



## itsmree

gquinn said:


> That's an amazing deal!! I'm still waiting for the day I find one at a great price also.
> 
> Congrats!


ditto!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3602571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I finally found myself a W&R Longchamp  I was so surprised to see it just hanging there on a Saturday afternoon.



That's an amazing price! Congrats!!


----------



## intrigue

I did not purchase any of these.....



Chloe Size 40
$170


----------



## minicake

Spotted these this afternoon none were my size. The Ferragamo were a gorgeous deep dark eggplant colour that my phone didn't capture. I loved the SW sandals the colours were all purples and though not listed on the tag were a size 38.5.


----------



## nicole0612

minicake said:


> Spotted these this afternoon none were my size. The Ferragamo were a gorgeous deep dark eggplant colour that my phone didn't capture. I loved the SW sandals the colours were all purples and though not listed on the tag were a size 38.5.



Hi your pictures did not load. What style/size/price were the Ferragamos?


----------



## 28thofmay

Thanks everyone!


----------



## minicake

nicole0612 said:


> Hi your pictures did not load. What style/size/price were the Ferragamos?


Sorry it didn't load. If others are having trouble seeing it I can repost. I'll PM you in the meantime.


----------



## clareSV

minicake said:


> Sorry it didn't load. If others are having trouble seeing it I can repost. I'll PM you in the meantime.


Didn't load for me either.


----------



## pecknnibble

clareSV said:


> Didn't load for me either.



Sometimes if it doesn't load for me on my phone, it works for me on the desktop site on my computer. Not sure why that is but it happens occasionally.


----------



## gatorpooh

Best deal I've ever gotten at Rack [emoji846]

YSL 140mm Black Patent Tribute [emoji173]

They are worn and refurbished, but they look brand new. Can't believe I scored them for $250.


----------



## ThisVNchick

This isn't NR but I noticed some ladies were looking for SW OTK boots...Fan Girl OTK Riding Boots in Praline (sz. 7)  or Black (sz. 8) over on Saks Off Fifth Promo code: SHIP99 for free shipping over $99, eb*ates also has 8% cash back


----------



## squidgee

Size 35/5 Stuart weitzman lowlands 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Not sure I want them so Pm me for location if interested. $299 red tag


----------



## k5ml3k

I never really find good at the Rack but I was so excited to stumble upon these while looking for a nice pair of sunglasses for our upcoming trip [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Probably don't need them all but just HAD to have them

They were only able to find the Celine case but the lady at the register was nice enough to give me a Salvatore Ferragamo and Fendi cases [emoji5]


----------



## squidgee

k5ml3k said:


> I never really find good at the Rack but I was so excited to stumble upon these while looking for a nice pair of sunglasses for our upcoming trip [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3603920
> 
> Probably don't need them all but just HAD to have them
> 
> They were only able to find the Celine case but the lady at the register was nice enough to give me a Salvatore Ferragamo and Fendi cases [emoji5]



Nice! Is it normal that they give you a case with any eyewear purchase? I ask because I bought some sunnies too last week but my Rack didn't give me a case.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

squidgee said:


> Nice! Is it normal that they give you a case with any eyewear purchase? I ask because I bought some sunnies too last week but my Rack didn't give me a case.



I usually ask for one. They don't always have the same brand, but they will give you a case


----------



## luvednotspoiled

Thoughts not this Alexander Wang Rockie? Just picked it up for $225 + tax...but I'm not sold on the bicolor. I love it one second and semi cringe the other lol

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexa...color-leather-suede-crossbody-satchel/4432332


----------



## pinky7129

luvednotspoiled said:


> Thoughts not this Alexander Wang Rockie? Just picked it up for $225 + tax...but I'm not sold on the bicolor. I love it one second and semi cringe the other lol
> 
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexa...color-leather-suede-crossbody-satchel/4432332



It's different, but I think it's pretty plus good price. But if you won't love it let someone else love it


----------



## k5ml3k

squidgee said:


> Nice! Is it normal that they give you a case with any eyewear purchase? I ask because I bought some sunnies too last week but my Rack didn't give me a case.



It's my first time purchasing sunnies from the Rack so I wasn't sure bc they didn't have them out. I just asked the lady at the register and she went in the back to look for them. She was only able to find the Celine but gave me the other ones, which was fine bc the Celine were my favorite and wanted to whole thing lol


----------



## Murdamama

bagnutt said:


> I [emoji173]️ 100% savings!
> penny perfume
> Hope it smells good [emoji51]
> View attachment 3602008
> 
> View attachment 3602010



How cool is this?! [emoji847]


----------



## squidgee

elisainthecity said:


> I usually ask for one. They don't always have the same brand, but they will give you a case



Darn wish I knew that earlier, but thanks for the info I know now to ask for future purchases.


----------



## bagnutt

squidgee said:


> Darn wish I knew that earlier, but thanks for the info I know now to ask for future purchases.



You can also take sunglasses purchased at Rack to full line Nordstrom and ask for that brand case. 
Same with shoes bought at Rack, if you want the box and dusters.


----------



## verdisto716

bagnutt said:


> You can also take sunglasses purchased at Rack to full line Nordstrom and ask for that brand case.
> Same with shoes bought at Rack, if you want the box and dusters.



Oh wow did not know this! Thank you for the tip!


----------



## LittleCityGirl

*wrong thread* sorry


----------



## ThisVNchick

bagnutt said:


> You can also take sunglasses purchased at Rack to full line Nordstrom and ask for that brand case.
> Same with shoes bought at Rack, if you want the box and dusters.


Do you know if they'll give you a hard time about it? I don't mind hopping over to the full line store but if the SA is going to give me dirty looks or attitude...that's where it's not worth it for me.


----------



## austin0607

Have tried twice to ask for a sunglass case from Nordstrom full line.  Both times, the SA informed me that they do not have extras to give out and that the accessories manager strongly prohibits it.  I was lucky though that the first time I tried, the SA still did give me a case, but she did so discreetly.  I was not as lucky the second time, so I guess it all depends on the SA.  I've also tried to ask for extra dusters for designer bags to no avail.  I have never tried for shoes.


----------



## austin0607

Depends on the store.  One location I go to only gives the matching case.  If they don't have the matching case, you don't get one at all.  Other locations give any case that's available and in these locations, the cases are on the sales floor, in the drawer underneath the sunglass display.  You can even pick your own case.



squidgee said:


> Nice! Is it normal that they give you a case with any eyewear purchase? I ask because I bought some sunnies too last week but my Rack didn't give me a case.


----------



## bagnutt

ThisVNchick said:


> Do you know if they'll give you a hard time about it? I don't mind hopping over to the full line store but if the SA is going to give me dirty looks or attitude...that's where it's not worth it for me.



I've never had a problem, but I have a regular SA in salon shoes - he's given me boxes and dusters for Loubs, Prada and Valentino. IF he happens to have extras in the back. The Racks I frequent always seem to throw away the designer boxes and dust bags which I don't really understand...


----------



## pursepectives

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...o-kora-ankle-strap-sandal-women?color=NATURAL

Some Jimmy Choos sandals in 34 on the site!

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...ima-cork-platform-sandal?color=CANYON LEATHER

Cork platforms 35.5


----------



## peacelovesequin

Early morning spottings:


----------



## peacelovesequin

More goodies:


----------



## peacelovesequin

squidgee said:


> Nice! Is it normal that they give you a case with any eyewear purchase? I ask because I bought some sunnies too last week but my Rack didn't give me a case.



My store keeps all the spare cases/duster bags in an storage area underneath the sunglasses display. I just grab one whenever I purchase a pair. 

You can also ask the accessories or store manager next time.


----------



## Mimmy

peacelovesequin said:


> My store keeps all the spare cases/duster bags in an storage area underneath the sunglasses display. I just grab one whenever I purchase a pair.
> 
> You can also ask the accessories or store manager next time.



Same with mine. Occasionally the accessories or store manager also is able to find other ones. I have been pretty lucky finding the matching branded cases for my Rack sunnies, but not always. 

If it's a brand that they carry, Sunglass Hut will "give" you a new, branded case with a cleaning cloth for a $10 donation. The donation may vary. This money is used to provide glasses for people in need. 

I have gotten a Ray-Ban and Prada case this way. It's a win, win!


----------



## HMBlove

I found these Rebecca Minkoff boots yesterday! After years of shopping at Rack I finally found my first penny item!


----------



## peacelovesequin

HMBlove said:


> I found these Rebecca Minkoff boots yesterday! After years of shopping at Rack I finally found my first penny item!
> 
> View attachment 3604372
> 
> View attachment 3604373



Congrats. Gotta [emoji173]️ unicorns!


----------



## deltalady

ThisVNchick said:


> Do you know if they'll give you a hard time about it? I don't mind hopping over to the full line store but if the SA is going to give me dirty looks or attitude...that's where it's not worth it for me.



I've asked once. Although they gave me a matching case, the attitude I got from the SA was so not worth it. Next time I'll go to Sunglass Hut and give the donation.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

deltalady said:


> I've asked once. Although they gave me a matching case, the attitude I got from the SA was so not worth it. Next time I'll go to Sunglass Hut and give the donation.



I've recently been getting attitude over this from the SA's as well. The last time I bought some and she made sure to let me know they were from the full line store and they did not send over any cases but there was so much attitude with her delivery. Good to know about sunglass hut.


----------



## bagnutt

HMBlove said:


> I found these Rebecca Minkoff boots yesterday! After years of shopping at Rack I finally found my first penny item!
> 
> View attachment 3604372
> 
> View attachment 3604373



Congrats! 
Aren't penny items fun? When I found that perfume, the SA was really nice, but the accessories manager was pissed! She immediately went over to all the clearance bins and dug thru them to look for other items marked .01


----------



## pursepectives

bagnutt said:


> Congrats!
> Aren't penny items fun? When I found that perfume, the SA was really nice, but the accessories manager was pissed! She immediately went over to all the clearance bins and dug thru them to look for other items marked .01


Why was the manager pissed? When I found a penny item the SA expressed disappointment because they aren't allowed to purchase penny items and they don't get time to shop during CTR.


----------



## pinky7129

pursepectives said:


> Why was the manager pissed? When I found a penny item the SA expressed disappointment because they aren't allowed to purchase penny items and they don't get time to shop during CTR.



Penny items are to be sent out, not put on the floor.


----------



## Simplyput

pinky7129 said:


> Penny items are to be sent out, not put on the floor.


I don't understand. Penny items are not designed for the customer to purchase?


----------



## pinky7129

Simplyput said:


> I don't understand. Penny items are not designed for the customer to purchase?



Correct. They are to be taken off the floor when the register states its a penny item while ticketing and sent out. If the customer is purchasing it already it's allowed at that point.


----------



## Ou_louise

Simplyput said:


> I don't understand. Penny items are not designed for the customer to purchase?



I believe their penny items are sent out over to Last Chance. But I have no idea if they're sold a penny over there or not


----------



## bagnutt

Ou_louise said:


> I believe their penny items are sent out over to Last Chance. But I have no idea if they're sold a penny over there or not



No, they get marked up again once they get to Last Chance. Can you imagine if everything in the store was a penny?! [emoji898]


----------



## bagnutt

deltalady said:


> I've asked once. Although they gave me a matching case, the attitude I got from the SA was so not worth it. Next time I'll go to Sunglass Hut and give the donation.



You can get cases from SH for making a donation? Do tell! 
This forum is a treasure trove of info [emoji846]


----------



## deltalady

bagnutt said:


> You can get cases from SH for making a donation? Do tell!
> This forum is a treasure trove of info [emoji846]



Post #18319


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> No, they get marked up again once they get to Last Chance. Can you imagine if everything in the store was a penny?! [emoji898]



Back in the day, it was like this (with the NR app [emoji390]). Raining unicorns!


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> Back in the day, it was like this (with the NR app [emoji390]). Raining unicorns!


Isn't that how the "penny sisters" started? LOL!  I used to be amazed at the amount of time people would spend scanning items with their phones.  What I really liked about the app was that you could save an item and check to see if it got marked down again and where it was in stock.  Oh, the good old days of NR stores app and price adjustments...


----------



## bagnutt

This Valentino pricing at Rack is insanity! $669 Rockstuds, $699 Love Latch platforms, $609 espadrilles, really??


----------



## bagnutt

$1000


----------



## Ou_louise

bagnutt said:


> No, they get marked up again once they get to Last Chance. Can you imagine if everything in the store was a penny?! [emoji898]



Bwahaha I guess I should've figured so! But That would be amazing [emoji882][emoji882][emoji882]


----------



## pinky7129

bagnutt said:


> $1000
> View attachment 3604726



... rack is a discount store...right...?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

leisurekitty said:


> Thanks for all of your responses. I decided to buy the boots. They are SW All Legs and were 85% off!!



Please post model photos, would love to see them on you! Nice score, congrats!


----------



## bagnutt

All the Valentinos are white tagged, by the way, no CTR discount!


----------



## bagnutt

SW 5050 fringe boots have been marked down to $262. I spotted size 8.


----------



## honey_babee

k5ml3k said:


> I never really find good at the Rack but I was so excited to stumble upon these while looking for a nice pair of sunglasses for our upcoming trip [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3603920
> 
> Probably don't need them all but just HAD to have them
> 
> They were only able to find the Celine case but the lady at the register was nice enough to give me a Salvatore Ferragamo and Fendi cases [emoji5]


the second one is gorgeousssss.


----------



## Dawn

Tod's heels and a "refurbished" (used and returned) Lanvin bag today! Potomac Mills NR in VA. I looooooved the heels but they were too high for me


----------



## verdisto716

Not Nordstrom Rack but Neumann Marcus has these jimmy choos on sale in a size 5


----------



## verdisto716

They also have a few pretty things 70% off. Mostly size 9.5 I believe


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Spotted


----------



## ilovemykiddos

bagnutt said:


> This Valentino pricing at Rack is insanity! $669 Rockstuds, $699 Love Latch platforms, $609 espadrilles, really??
> 
> View attachment 3604724


What is Nordstrom rack smoking? I mean who are the kidding? These prices are way more than the sale prices!


----------



## squidgee

ilovemykiddos said:


> What is Nordstrom rack smoking? I mean who are the kidding? These prices are way more than the sale prices!



Ditto! This is ridiculous!


----------



## peacelovesequin

ilovemykiddos said:


> What is Nordstrom rack smoking? I mean who are the kidding? These prices are way more than the sale prices!



Makes no sense.


----------



## Handbagcrazyy




----------



## peacelovesequin

Handbagcrazyy said:


> View attachment 3604926
> View attachment 3604927
> View attachment 3604928
> View attachment 3604929
> View attachment 3604930



Cute finds!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Spotted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604840
> View attachment 3604841
> View attachment 3604843



Did you buy the ring?
What metal is it...it's not sterling silver, right?
Does that location still do charge sends?

Thank you!


----------



## bagnutt

I wonder if these bags will make it to CTR (all red tag)
Valentino $1819
Louboutin Triloubi $629
Stella croc bucket $469


----------



## bagnutt

Tributes
$299 RT / 38.5


----------



## ochie

k5ml3k said:


> I never really find good at the Rack but I was so excited to stumble upon these while looking for a nice pair of sunglasses for our upcoming trip [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3603920
> 
> Probably don't need them all but just HAD to have them
> 
> They were only able to find the Celine case but the lady at the register was nice enough to give me a Salvatore Ferragamo and Fendi cases [emoji5]



Do you have the style number of the Celine sunglasses?


----------



## bagnutt

SW Demistrong 
$105 RT / 9


----------



## stacestall

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Spotted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604840
> View attachment 3604841
> View attachment 3604843



The Kate Spade Perfume clutch is sooo cute, I'm praying it's still available at my rack on Friday for CTR.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

BlackGrayRed said:


> Did you buy the ring?
> What metal is it...it's not sterling silver, right?
> Does that location still do charge sends?
> 
> Thank you!



Sorry I was rushing and didn't check if they still do charge sends. It's at the Rack at Perimeter Mall in Atlanta. It would be a great price if it's still around for CTR.


----------



## bagnutt

These Chloe heels are gorgeous, too small for me sadly.
$223 / 37


----------



## pigrabbit

I think I just saw fake Tributes! Please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## peacelovesequin

stacestall said:


> The Kate Spade Perfume clutch is sooo cute, I'm praying it's still available at my rack on Friday for CTR.



It was online. I posted it a couple days ago!


----------



## peacelovesequin

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted online (NR). Tons of popbacks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601955
> View attachment 3601956
> View attachment 3601957
> View attachment 3601959



Here. Keep an eye out @stacestall!


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

Handbagcrazyy said:


> View attachment 3604926
> View attachment 3604927
> View attachment 3604928
> View attachment 3604929
> View attachment 3604930



Do u guys think I can use these shoes I'm a 30yr old woman[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

bagnutt said:


> These Chloe heels are gorgeous, too small for me sadly.
> $223 / 37
> View attachment 3605087



They had a pair online in a size 40 but they were $299 and on hold


----------



## vanfall

Good deal but not my size. Wonder if these r penny iten since there r soo many stickers lol


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

BlackGrayRed said:


> Did you buy the ring?
> What metal is it...it's not sterling silver, right?
> Does that location still do charge sends?
> 
> Thank you!





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I found the ring online. Here is the info.


----------



## pursepectives

Saint Laurent patent heels 39.5






http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-paris-skinny-pointy-toe-pump-women/3875540


----------



## pursepectives

vanfall said:


> View attachment 3605124
> View attachment 3605125
> 
> Good deal but not my size. Wonder if these r penny iten since there r soo many stickers lol


There's a pair at my rack that's been there forever still at $210


----------



## squidgee

Ou_louise said:


> I believe their penny items are sent out over to Last Chance. But I have no idea if they're sold a penny over there or not



Just curious but if an item is tagged as a penny and is supposed to be removed,  why doesn't the sales associate who tagged it just take it off the floor? Or are those items tagged somewhere else before being brought to the Rack?


----------



## gquinn

Spotted a Proenza Schouler bag.


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

When is the next clear the rack?


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Sorry I was rushing and didn't check if they still do charge sends. It's at the Rack at Perimeter Mall in Atlanta. It would be a great price if it's still around for CTR.



Thanks!
Do you have the UPC?


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3605163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the ring online. Here is the info.



Thanks!


----------



## Cthai

vanfall said:


> View attachment 3605124
> View attachment 3605125
> 
> Good deal but not my size. Wonder if these r penny iten since there r soo many stickers lol



Ah those are my size! lol do you know if that rack does charge send? If they do can I have the location please. Thank you


----------



## Ou_louise

squidgee said:


> Just curious but if an item is tagged as a penny and is supposed to be removed,  why doesn't the sales associate who tagged it just take it off the floor? Or are those items tagged somewhere else before being brought to the Rack?



My guess is that the SA who tagged the item was not paying attention. Markdowns usually happen in store either at midnight or super early in the morning around 5AM.  I would assume they'd be half awake and kinda groggy (I know I would be haha) which is probably why that manager was so upset about the penny item, since it's supposed to be taken off the floor but it was missed.


----------



## vanfall

Cthai said:


> Ah those are my size! lol do you know if that rack does charge send? If they do can I have the location please. Thank you



Bunker hill in houston. I have no idea about charge send. Give them a call!


----------



## vanfall

Anyone knows if an item has a tag with all info except a price. Could they be a penny?


----------



## itsmree

Handbagcrazyy said:


> Do u guys think I can use these shoes I'm a 30yr old woman[emoji16][emoji16]


for sure!!!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

squidgee said:


> Just curious but if an item is tagged as a penny and is supposed to be removed,  why doesn't the sales associate who tagged it just take it off the floor? Or are those items tagged somewhere else before being brought to the Rack?



I asked the cashier how penny items happen while I was paying for a penny item. She told me that they do the mark downs in the store floor and the action gets so repetitive and boring that some people stop paying attention/tune out.


----------



## jessl

squidgee said:


> Nice! Is it normal that they give you a case with any eyewear purchase? I ask because I bought some sunnies too last week but my Rack didn't give me a case.


I think it depends on the SA... I had a manager ring me up for sunnies over the weekend and she just said "sorry we don't have a case for Ray Bans so i'll wrap them in tissue". I've had other SA's give me cases from a different brand but she wouldn't do that and said she had to save them for the glasses they belong to -__-


----------



## joanah

Does anyone know when CTR starts?


----------



## squidgee

Ou_louise said:


> My guess is that the SA who tagged the item was not paying attention. Markdowns usually happen in store either at midnight or super early in the morning around 5AM.  I would assume they'd be half awake and kinda groggy (I know I would be haha) which is probably why that manager was so upset about the penny item, since it's supposed to be taken off the floor but it was missed.





Thruhvnseyes said:


> I asked the cashier how penny items happen while I was paying for a penny item. She told me that they do the mark downs in the store floor and the action gets so repetitive and boring that some people stop paying attention/tune out.



Thanks that's good to know! I can totally understand how a few penny items could get missed in that case.


----------



## afsweet

bagnutt said:


> SW 5050 fringe boots have been marked down to $262. I spotted size 8.
> View attachment 3604738



I saw these last night in small sizes (5 and 5.5) as well.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Thanks to the tpfer who posted about the Celine sunglasses. I was able to pick up a pair recently for a great price ($149). Also bought a beautiful pair of Guccis ($119). And saw a few of these style Mui Mui's. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 PM for location.


----------



## Leto

vanfall said:


> Anyone knows if an item has a tag with all info except a price. Could they be a penny?



No, had several cases where the tag printer just had issues and the person who tagged them didn't pay attention


----------



## bagnutt

joanah said:


> Does anyone know when CTR starts?


This Friday 2/17


----------



## AnnaFreud

Hi, if your tPF history includes nothing but posts telling a fellow tpfer that you PMed them, don't expect me to respond to your inquiries about sought after items. Please contribute to the community, don't just lurk and take. Sorry, end rant.


----------



## Ou_louise

Spotted just now on the app! Not sure what sizes are available (: (sorry if anyone has already posted these)


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Choos!




View attachment 3606014


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Miu Miu for anyone 35.5


----------



## jssl1688

Pm for location


----------



## bagnutt

If anyone is in the market for a Michele watch, I spotted the "Caber" style for $646 red tag - comes with a stainless band. It will be a great deal if it is still there for CTR. Very blingy! I think this watch retailed for $1800.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

bagnutt said:


> If anyone is in the market for a Michele watch, I spotted the "Caber" style for $646 red tag - comes with a stainless band. It will be a great deal if it is still there for CTR. Very blingy! I think this watch retailed for $1800.
> View attachment 3606107
> 
> View attachment 3606109


Wow! What a nice watch, too bad it's out of my budget.


----------



## pursepectives

bagnutt's post just reminded me:
MICHELE 'Harbor Diamond' Watch with Bracelet, 35mm $538


----------



## peacelovesequin

AnnaFreud said:


> Hi, if your tPF history includes nothing but posts telling a fellow tpfer that you PMed them, don't expect me to respond to your inquiries about sought after items. Please contribute to the community, don't just lurk and take. Sorry, end rant.



This. This. This! 
Thank you @AnnaFreud!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online:


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted at full-line:


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> This Friday 2/17



I'm ready! 

It should be good this time (tons of full-line transfers) [emoji123][emoji151][emoji162]


----------



## verdisto716

peacelovesequin said:


> I'm ready!
> 
> It should be good this time (tons of full-line transfers) [emoji123][emoji151][emoji162]



I'm super excited! Usually the store is quite empty when ctr happens


----------



## peacelovesequin

I'm currently working on a list of stores that still (or may) do charge-sends. 

If you know of a store, please PM ME. 

I'll send the final list via PM on Friday. [emoji106]


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> I'm currently working on a list of stores that still (or may) do charge-sends.
> 
> If you know of a store, please PM ME.
> 
> I'll send the final list via PM on Friday. [emoji106]



I PMd you.
And you are awesome for putting this list together [emoji8]


----------



## meowmix318

Has anyone seen any Michele stainless steel bands at the rack? I recently made the plunge and bought a watch face at Nordstrom because it was on sale but keep hoping the proper size metal band will go on sale. I have only seen the leather bands at the rack and not the metal


----------



## ashlie

jssl1688 said:


> View attachment 3606057
> View attachment 3606059
> 
> 
> Pm for location



Omg. Love these! Why are they so expensive?!? [emoji24]


----------



## ilovemykiddos

peacelovesequin said:


> I'm currently working on a list of stores that still (or may) do charge-sends.
> 
> If you know of a store, please PM ME.
> 
> I'll send the final list via PM on Friday. [emoji106]


I sent you a pm!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

peacelovesequin said:


> I'm ready!
> 
> It should be good this time (tons of full-line transfers) [emoji123][emoji151][emoji162]


The store near me is pretty much bare bones with respect to designer itemsSo I'll have to rely on intel through you guys!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

meowmix318 said:


> Has anyone seen any Michele stainless steel bands at the rack? I recently made the plunge and bought a watch face at Nordstrom because it was on sale but keep hoping the proper size metal band will go on sale. I have only seen the leather bands at the rack and not the metal


I'll keep an eye out for you just in case.


----------



## skippydoo2010

gatorpooh said:


> Best deal I've ever gotten at Rack [emoji846]
> 
> YSL 140mm Black Patent Tribute [emoji173]
> 
> They are worn and refurbished, but they look brand new. Can't believe I scored them for $250.
> 
> View attachment 3603557
> View attachment 3603561



Sooooooooo [emoji256]


----------



## FendiLove6

peacelovesequin said:


> I'm currently working on a list of stores that still (or may) do charge-sends.
> 
> If you know of a store, please PM ME.
> 
> I'll send the final list via PM on Friday. [emoji106]



Please PM!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

peacelovesequin said:


> I'm currently working on a list of stores that still (or may) do charge-sends.
> 
> If you know of a store, please PM ME.
> 
> I'll send the final list via PM on Friday. [emoji106]



Sending you a PM [emoji4]


----------



## bankygirl

peacelovesequin said:


> I'm currently working on a list of stores that still (or may) do charge-sends.
> 
> If you know of a store, please PM ME.
> 
> I'll send the final list via PM on Friday. [emoji106]


Always in awe of how amazing you are


----------



## Dahls

peacelovesequin said:


> I'm currently working on a list of stores that still (or may) do charge-sends.
> 
> If you know of a store, please PM ME.
> 
> I'll send the final list via PM on Friday. [emoji106]


You're awesome!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

peacelovesequin said:


> I'm currently working on a list of stores that still (or may) do charge-sends.
> 
> If you know of a store, please PM ME.
> 
> I'll send the final list via PM on Friday. [emoji106]



That's so awesome of you.
Thanks!
I only know of two locations that told me they no longer do them. 
But then again, others have said it depends on the SA you get.


----------



## Ou_louise

peacelovesequin said:


> I'm currently working on a list of stores that still (or may) do charge-sends.
> 
> If you know of a store, please PM ME.
> 
> I'll send the final list via PM on Friday. [emoji106]



I'll double check with the stores I frequent! (:


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted
Burberry Brentdale suede/shearling vest
$509 / US size 8


----------



## ilovemykiddos

If anyone spots any James press dresses, please pm me! I need a size 1.


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted
Liv Tyler/Belstaff collab
$569 / size 42


----------



## mpepe32

BlackGrayRed said:


> That's so awesome of you.
> Thanks!
> I only know of two locations that told me they no longer do them.
> But then again, others have said it depends on the SA you get.



and when i cross the border in early March ill ask at the location i go to!


----------



## joanah

FendiLove6 said:


> Please PM!


Yes plz pm!


----------



## meowmix318

ilovemykiddos said:


> I'll keep an eye out for you just in case.


Thank you, that is so kind of you


----------



## intrigue

Saw these bags today, didn't purchase either. PM for location!


----------



## peacelovesequin

ballerinakgurl said:


> Sending you a PM [emoji4]





bagnutt said:


> I PMd you.
> And you are awesome for putting this list together [emoji8]





ilovemykiddos said:


> I sent you a pm!





Dahls said:


> You're awesome!





Ou_louise said:


> I'll double check with the stores I frequent! (:





BlackGrayRed said:


> That's so awesome of you.
> Thanks!
> I only know of two locations that told me they no longer do them.
> But then again, others have said it depends on the SA you get.





bankygirl said:


> Always in awe of how amazing you are





Thanks everyone and shoutout to the people who sent me more stores!


----------



## cinderella0087

A few more app finds - apologies if these were already posted!


----------



## cinderella0087

And shoes:


----------



## yellowjade

I got the Rag and Bone Margot booties in warm gray for $179 + tax. Is that a good price?? It's also red tagged. I know the receipt says no price adjustments but has anyone had any luck with that during CTR?


----------



## leisurekitty

cinderella0087 said:


> A few more app finds - apologies if these were already posted!
> 
> View attachment 3607041
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607043
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607045
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607046
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607047
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607048
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607049
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607050
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607051


----------



## leisurekitty

Does anyone know if the clearance items on the app will be an additional 25% off for CTR tomorrow?


----------



## pinky7129

leisurekitty said:


> Does anyone know if the clearance items on the app will be an additional 25% off for CTR tomorrow?



It will be already reflected in the price


----------



## pinky7129

yellowjade said:


> I got the Rag and Bone Margot booties in warm gray for $179 + tax. Is that a good price?? It's also red tagged. I know the receipt says no price adjustments but has anyone had any luck with that during CTR?



No price adjustments ever. Nr is very strict with this. You also can't return and re buy cause it's essentially a PA


----------



## leisurekitty

pinky7129 said:


> It will be already reflected in the price



Thank you!!


----------



## yellowjade

pinky7129 said:


> No price adjustments ever. Nr is very strict with this. You also can't return and re buy cause it's essentially a PA



Got it. Thank you!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

cinderella0087 said:


> And shoes:
> 
> View attachment 3607052



Love these!!!


----------



## Sparksw10

Found these Valentinos at the rack in Columbia, SC. We rarely get such good items like this!! Only $249.


----------



## shopbo

Sparksw10 said:


> View attachment 3607479
> View attachment 3607480
> View attachment 3607481
> 
> 
> Found these Valentinos at the rack in Columbia, SC. We rarely get such good items like this!! Only $249.


Those are soooo cute! And such a great price! Congrats on the find!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Jimmy Choo size 38.5 $67.50 from $450


----------



## IStuckACello

Sparksw10 said:


> View attachment 3607479
> View attachment 3607480
> View attachment 3607481
> 
> 
> Found these Valentinos at the rack in Columbia, SC. We rarely get such good items like this!! Only $249.



Ohhh those are hot!


----------



## joanah

hellokimmiee said:


> Jimmy Choo size 38.5 $67.50 from $450
> 
> View attachment 3607520


Hi! Did you purchase these?


----------



## hellokimmiee

joanah said:


> Hi! Did you purchase these?



Nope! U can pm me for upc or location


----------



## hellokimmiee

Also spotted


----------



## hellokimmiee

& Valentino Size 39 RT $249


----------



## noshoepolish

I got a pr of short blue Hunter rain boots for $54.  I use this style boot for backyard doggie duty and these are the right height and price.  I have an old pr of Sportos but they just fit over my calves.  I wanted something shorter.

King of Prussia store.

Looked around ahead of CTR but I don't really need anything unless I change jobs.


----------



## tastangan

Not sure if this has been discussed already, but my store just told me that they are going to stop doing charge sends. Has anyone else heard the same?


----------



## pecknnibble

Spotted...but this store doesn't do charge sends [emoji17]

SW fringe boots




Chloe scalloped flats W&R


----------



## meowmix318

I have struck out at the last 3 ctr events and so I've become happy but envious for those that have scooped up some amazing and exciting deals. I think I have just give up on the rack


----------



## itsmree

hellokimmiee said:


> & Valentino Size 39 RT $249
> View attachment 3607621



omg - @bagnutt your shoes!!!


bagnutt said:


> Seeing all these Valentino refurbs makes me hopeful that there will be additional Rockstud sightings in the next few weeks!
> I am still hunting for the love latch flats! If anyone spots these (any color way) in a size 38/38.5/39, please PM me!! This is the older/discontinued style.
> View attachment 3572655
> View attachment 3572652


----------



## leilani01

Saw some Longchamp Le Pliage this morning.  PM for location.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Live shopping. 

Spotted. Stella. $275 (RT)


----------



## bagnutt

itsmree said:


> omg - @bagnutt your shoes!!!


Actually, I am looking for the older style - it is more "strappy".  But good looking out!


----------



## peacelovesequin

See by Chloe. 
$175 (RT)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Burberry flats. 
Size: 39.5 and 40 
Price: $259 (WT)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Coach Britney Black Boot. 
Size: 10
Price: $166 (RT)


----------



## Ou_louise

peacelovesequin said:


> Live shopping.
> 
> Spotted. Stella. $275 (RT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607987
> View attachment 3607988
> View attachment 3607990



[emoji7] love that! Great price too (;


----------



## sunnysideup8283

meowmix318 said:


> Has anyone seen any Michele stainless steel bands at the rack? I recently made the plunge and bought a watch face at Nordstrom because it was on sale but keep hoping the proper size metal band will go on sale. I have only seen the leather bands at the rack and not the metal



You should also check with fossil outlet if you have one nearby. There is one not too far from me and they have great deals on Michele (Michele is made by fossil). This was a few years ago but I got a pink leather band for $20 there.  I follow a Michele thread here and I see people post about the purchases  they make at the fossil outlet.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Can't wait to see everyone's finds! Good luck ladies and please keep us posted. Let the games begin!!!!


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

View attachment 3608227


Do u think its a good price & shud I keep it?
Its $69.97
I think its called le pliage bag in short handle size XL


----------



## meowmix318

sunnysideup8283 said:


> You should also check with fossil outlet if you have one nearby. There is one not too far from me and they have great deals on Michele (Michele is made by fossil). This was a few years ago but I got a pink leather band for $20 there.  I follow a Michele thread here and I see people post about the purchases  they make at the fossil outlet.



I did not know Michele was made by Fossil. I don't have an outlet near me but will look for one the next time I travel. Thank you for the info


----------



## squidgee

Handbagcrazyy said:


> View attachment 3608225
> 
> View attachment 3608227
> 
> 
> Do u think its a good price & shud I keep it?
> Its $69.97
> I think its called le pliage bag in short handle size XL



Yes and it's such a nice color! Wish I had one at my Rack!


----------



## ProShopper1

Clear the Rack has begun!


----------



## FendiLove6

Did anyone's rack have a Canada Goose parka? I saw one at a rack before but didn't get it. Looking for one for my husband! PM me location if you know of one please!


----------



## Soki

Available online


----------



## Luccibag

Handbagcrazyy said:


> View attachment 3608225
> 
> View attachment 3608227
> 
> 
> Do u think its a good price & shud I keep it?
> Its $69.97
> I think its called le pliage bag in short handle size XL



Great travel bag!!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

MCM large reversible Liz for 185.00, the retail was $665.00. The only thing "wrong" with it is the extra zip pouch is missing. It's brand new with all the stickers still attached.  The tag says refurbished but I can't find any flaws, it's perfect for travel. It's not as sturdy as my GM neverfull but I won't have to baby it whatsoever. The price was a bonus! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  It was jammed on the bottom of a chaotic purse table. Gotta love the rack!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Happy CTR everyone!


----------



## peacelovesequin

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> MCM large reversible Liz for 185.00, the retail was $665.00. The only thing "wrong" with it is the extra zip pouch is missing. It's brand new with all the stickers still attached.  The tag says refurbished but I can't find any flaws, it's perfect for travel. It's not as sturdy as my GM neverfull but I won't have to baby it whatsoever. The price was a bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was jammed on the bottom of a chaotic purse table. Gotta love the rack!



So beautiful! [emoji173]️[emoji177]
I've been hunting for this bag for months. 
Congrats!


----------



## afsweet

is a charge send the same as when you are in store and do a search and send for a different size?


----------



## bagnutt

*open*
*open*
*open*



LOL!
I hope everyone finds AMAZING deals and happy Friday  [emoji16]


----------



## verdisto716

bagnutt said:


> *open*
> *open*
> *open*
> View attachment 3608543
> 
> 
> LOL!
> I hope everyone finds AMAZING deals and happy Friday  [emoji16]



Wow that dedication! [emoji12] I hope you get what you're looking for! I'll be heading over to my usual later today. Hopefully there will still be some good stuff by the time I get there! Good luck everyone!


----------



## bagnutt

verdisto716 said:


> Wow that dedication! [emoji12] I hope you get what you're looking for! I'll be heading over to my usual later today. Hopefully there will still be some good stuff by the time I get there! Good luck everyone!



That's just a google image - I need to have my power breakfast first! [emoji106]


----------



## bagnutt

stephc005 said:


> is a charge send the same as when you are in store and do a search and send for a different size?



Sort of. Say the SA finds the desired item at another Rack location that is not in your area. You will no longer be able to call that store to order that item over the phone and have it shipped to you (this is the case for many Rack stores now). 
As with other Rack policy changes, not all stores adhere. It seems that several locations are still doing charge sends ("phone orders", if you will), so your mileage may vary. HTH.


----------



## bagnutt

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> MCM large reversible Liz for 185.00, the retail was $665.00. The only thing "wrong" with it is the extra zip pouch is missing. It's brand new with all the stickers still attached.  The tag says refurbished but I can't find any flaws, it's perfect for travel. It's not as sturdy as my GM neverfull but I won't have to baby it whatsoever. The price was a bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was jammed on the bottom of a chaotic purse table. Gotta love the rack!



Congrats! That's my favorite color-way.


----------



## afsweet

bagnutt said:


> Sort of. Say the SA finds the desired item at another Rack location that is not in your area. You will no longer be able to call that store to order that item over the phone and have it shipped to you (this is the case for many Rack stores now).
> As with other Rack policy changes, not all stores adhere. It seems that several locations are still doing charge sends ("phone orders", if you will), so your mileage may vary. HTH.



When I've done the search and sends in store, I've never had to call the rack that has my size...the SA just used her mobile device to do the transaction. So I'm wondering if they can still do this in store...


----------



## cinderella0087

Just an update that I think most items I posted earlier are still available and now 25% off! Also spotted this:


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

peacelovesequin said:


> So beautiful! [emoji173]️[emoji177]
> I've been hunting for this bag for months.
> Congrats!


Thanks! I had actually considered ordering one last fall, glad I didn't. I really wish the zip clutch was included due to not having a inside pocket because it's reversible but It was over 70% off!! WooHoo!!


----------



## Lauren0404

A whole lot of nothing at Milwaukee rack - lots of Ivanka ***** though


----------



## Ou_louise

stephc005 said:


> When I've done the search and sends in store, I've never had to call the rack that has my size...the SA just used her mobile device to do the transaction. So I'm wondering if they can still do this in store...



Unfortunately they no longer do that /: they stopped doing mobile search and sends a while ago actually


----------



## afsweet

Ou_louise said:


> Unfortunately they no longer do that /: they stopped doing mobile search and sends a while ago actually



Darn! Shows how little I buy at NR now...I used to always find something good but now NR has been terrible.


----------



## verdisto716




----------



## Colaluvstrvl

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3608693
> View attachment 3608694



Cute!! Is that a Jimmy Choo in the back?


----------



## verdisto716

There were so many nice bags but it was a madhouse there. I fled for my life


----------



## bagnutt

SW mezzamezza
$229 RT / size 8


----------



## verdisto716




----------



## pinky7129

Saw plenty of valentinos and choos. None really on sale though. I did score these
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 valentinos  [emoji173][emoji7]


----------



## verdisto716




----------



## verdisto716




----------



## verdisto716




----------



## leisurekitty

Cute Chloe flats in sz 41


----------



## pecknnibble

Size 37 $250RT


----------



## pecknnibble

Also saw this for $400RT. Not sure if it's a good deal or not.

View attachment 3608740


----------



## mpepe32

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3608693
> View attachment 3608694


this bag is tdf!  congrats on finding such a  treasure


----------



## krisvoys

Love seeing everyone's finds! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## bagnutt

pinky7129 said:


> Saw plenty of valentinos and choos. None really on sale though. I did score these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valentinos  [emoji173][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608710
> View attachment 3608711



Perfect for Spring!!!


----------



## bagnutt

I picked up a few things [emoji846]

All Saints Paradise tote $89
Marc Fisher bootie $50 
Marc Fisher pump $11
Tory belt $15
Jslides platform sneaker $7











A lot of Hanky Panky on clearance: $5 original thong / $11 boyshort

Burberry gloves that I posted a few weeks ago are still plentiful and now $26 with discount


----------



## bagnutt

pecknnibble said:


> View attachment 3608734
> 
> 
> Size 37 $250RT



I spotted the same boots for $179


----------



## bagnutt

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3608719
> View attachment 3608720



Pinky needs this bag to go with her new Val tangos!! [emoji41]


----------



## pinky7129

bagnutt said:


> Pinky needs this bag to go with her new Val tangos!! [emoji41]



Haha I'd look like a flamingo lol


----------



## squidgee

pinky7129 said:


> Saw plenty of valentinos and choos. None really on sale though. I did score these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valentinos  [emoji173][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608710
> View attachment 3608711



Omg ok now THAT is a good price for Valentinos! Congrats on the great score!


----------



## Ou_louise

Beauuutiful finds, everyone [emoji7][emoji7] I'm trying to be good and not buy anything but I'll be stopping by my Rack tomorrow. Hopefully I can find you ladies something [emoji177]


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

25% off clear the rack


----------



## Handbagcrazyy




----------



## ThisVNchick

Nothing amazing but some things I spotted at Tyson's Corner.


----------



## carolly88

Hey all! I just picked up one of the barefoot dreams cardigans that I know a lot of people love - attached the UPC here in case anyone wants to try to find one [emoji1]


----------



## carolly88

Handbagcrazyy said:


> View attachment 3608821
> View attachment 3608822
> View attachment 3608823



Love these! Sent you a PM


----------



## ThisVNchick

Marc Jacobs (not mbmj) Recruit Crossbody in blush - $129 red tagged. This is the small I believe. There is some dry glue on the back but I was able to rub most of it off- I'm sure the rest can come off with some oil.


----------



## cuhlee

Just saw these finds but didn't buy: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





All red tagged. 
Loubs were $229-$299 and I think sizes were 37 but they had some other 40s too that I saw but didn't take pics of. 
Flats were $129 (silver) and $159 (red) also red tagged. Didn't have time to take pics of the UPCs, sorry!
All at Topanga. No charge sends anymore. If inspired to go, drive carefully cuz the weather is torrential!


----------



## bagnutt

Love that print!!


----------



## gquinn

Spotted these


----------



## squidgee

Spotted at SF Rack [
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH=full]3608927[/ATTACH]


----------



## squidgee

Double post.


----------



## leisurekitty

Prada sz 39, great price!!


	

		
			
		

		
	
,


----------



## leisurekitty

Givenchy Rain boots sz 40


	

		
			
		

		
	
z


----------



## pursepectives

Left all this, pm for location

If anyone has seen lowlands in a 9 let me know!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Loving the finds! [emoji182][emoji173]️
Hopefully people have been lucky with charge-sends!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted Medium Canada Goose and W&R 8.5 dolce and gabanna heels. PM me for store location, not sure if they do charge sends.


----------



## verdisto716

squidgee said:


> Omg ok now THAT is a good price for Valentinos! Congrats on the great score!



There was a sales assistant hiding a few valentinos that were 80% off for people who regularly shop there. Bigger discount I've ever seen on valentinos


----------



## bagnutt

verdisto716 said:


> There was a sales assistant hiding a few valentinos that were 80% off for people who regularly shop there. Bigger discount I've ever seen on valentinos



Hiding where, behind the register?


----------



## verdisto716

bagnutt said:


> Hiding where, behind the register?



No he had a blue cart with all of these valentinos pradas and jimmy choos (and tods) hidden near the employee entrance at the back of the shoe area. I'm sure you're familiar of where it is. It was quite sneaky I was making my way over there and he said that they weren't available for customers yet. Then I saw a lady with pink rockstuds that were like 70% off that were definitely not on the floor


----------



## vornado

lvchanelboy said:


> Spotted Medium Canada Goose and W&R 8.5 dolce and gabanna heels. PM me for store location, not sure if they do charge sends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608978
> View attachment 3608980
> View attachment 3608976
> View attachment 3608977



Pm'd you!


----------



## verdisto716

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Cute!! Is that a Jimmy Choo in the back?



Yes it was! It was snatched up very quickly though


----------



## verdisto716




----------



## verdisto716

mpepe32 said:


> this bag is tdf!  congrats on finding such a  treasure



Thank you! I actually didn't grab any of these. The women there were acting like animals around the designer bags so I fled for my life. I did grab a ps 1 but I may return it. Hopefully I can return it to a store that still does charge sends


----------



## sparksfly

The tag on instagam is filled with resellers who tag that they're a reseller. So annoying. One passed up a Brahmin bag because they had no idea how it resells.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Longchamp. 
Price: 119 (RT)


----------



## sarasmom

verdisto716 said:


> No he had a blue cart with all of these valentinos pradas and jimmy choos (and tods) hidden near the employee entrance at the back of the shoe area. I'm sure you're familiar of where it is. It was quite sneaky I was making my way over there and he said that they weren't available for customers yet. Then I saw a lady with pink rockstuds that were like 70% off that were definitely not on the floor



Hi, I think we shop at the same rack in NJ, based on your pics. I was there at 10 am very quickly on my way to work, then I stopped in after work around 5 and I saw the rack of valentinos, thought that was strange they weren't out in the morning. All of them were like $600 and $800, way out of my budget. Didn't find any good bags there today.


----------



## sarasmom

Nothing too spectacular, a Cole Haan black trench, $44 from $395, cole Haan down coat $45 from $400, and liebeskind Wallet for $17. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





View attachment 3609069
View attachment 3609070


----------



## itsmree

verdisto716 said:


> No he had a blue cart with all of these valentinos pradas and jimmy choos (and tods) hidden near the employee entrance at the back of the shoe area. I'm sure you're familiar of where it is. It was quite sneaky I was making my way over there and he said that they weren't available for customers yet. Then I saw a lady with pink rockstuds that were like 70% off that were definitely not on the floor


if i saw that, i would pull out my camera! that is so not fair


----------



## itsmree

peacelovesequin said:


> Longchamp.
> Price: 119 (RT)
> 
> View attachment 3609053
> View attachment 3609054


did you buy that! that is awesome


----------



## bagnutt

verdisto716 said:


> No he had a blue cart with all of these valentinos pradas and jimmy choos (and tods) hidden near the employee entrance at the back of the shoe area. I'm sure you're familiar of where it is. It was quite sneaky I was making my way over there and he said that they weren't available for customers yet. Then I saw a lady with pink rockstuds that were like 70% off that were definitely not on the floor



I would have alerted a manager.
Or just waited until the SA left and picked through it! [emoji849]
I have looked through those big bins many a time...


----------



## verdisto716

itsmree said:


> if i saw that, i would pull out my camera! that is so not fair



Yeah it was a shame but I'm too much of a chicken to complain [emoji28]


----------



## verdisto716

bagnutt said:


> I would have alerted a manager.
> Or just waited until the SA left and picked through it! [emoji849]
> I have looked through those big bins many a time...



I tried one time when I had visited that location before and it's always the same sales assistant who reprimands me for looking in the bins because they're not available yet. Maybe I'm not sneaky enough [emoji28]. I'll definitely try next time to snap as many pictures as possible for you all if I see that same blue cart again


----------



## gquinn

bagnutt said:


> I would have alerted a manager.
> Or just waited until the SA left and picked through it! [emoji849]
> I have looked through those big bins many a time...



Agreed!


----------



## verdisto716

sarasmom said:


> Hi, I think we shop at the same rack in NJ, based on your pics. I was there at 10 am very quickly on my way to work, then I stopped in after work around 5 and I saw the rack of valentinos, thought that was strange they weren't out in the morning. All of them were like $600 and $800, way out of my budget. Didn't find any good bags there today.



No I don't live in NJ (although I wish I did). The rockstuds she had gotten were I think $300 so definitely a good deal. Although I don't like the rockstuds style I was a bit peeved because it should have been fair game for everyone to grab


----------



## verdisto716

Had shoppers adrenaline so I bought these both. Now I have shoppers remorse and considering returning the both of them [emoji28]. If only the ps1 was in my signature black and the balenciaga was bigger


----------



## gquinn

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3609098
> 
> View attachment 3609100
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609102
> 
> View attachment 3609103
> 
> 
> Had shoppers adrenaline so I bought these both. Now I have shoppers remorse and considering returning the both of them [emoji28]. If only the ps1 was in my signature black and the balenciaga was bigger



That Bal is cute!


----------



## austin0607

PM for location.  Unsure if they do charge send.


----------



## pursepectives

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3608719
> View attachment 3608720


I think we went to the same norcal rack....This Bal bag was tiny!!! Also I agree what's the overpriced valentine rockstuds? They were all $800+ WT including a pair of really gorgeous maroon boots. 

I did score these Valentino sunglasses for $30


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

[QUOTE="verdisto716, post: 31082251, member: 419457"

Had shoppers adrenaline so I bought these both. Now I have shoppers remorse and considering returning the both of them [emoji28]. If only the ps1 was in my signature black and the balenciaga was bigger[/QUOTE]

I like the color of that PS1. Something different


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Duplicate


----------



## verdisto716

pursepectives said:


> I think we went to the same norcal rack....This Bal bag was tiny!!! Also I agree what's the overpriced valentine rockstuds? They were all $800+ WT including a pair of really gorgeous maroon boots.
> 
> I did score these Valentino sunglasses for $30
> View attachment 3609117



Possibly! And it is tiny! But it's so cute. I can't decide if I'm going to keep it or not. Definitely not a useful bag. If only it was a wee bit bigger. And yayyy congrats on the great find!!


----------



## verdisto716

Colaluvstrvl said:


> [QUOTE="verdisto716, post: 31082251, member: 419457"
> 
> Had shoppers adrenaline so I bought these both. Now I have shoppers remorse and considering returning the both of them [emoji28]. If only the ps1 was in my signature black and the balenciaga was bigger



I like the color of that PS1. Something different[/QUOTE]

It's definitely different. I don't know if I know how to pair it


----------



## verdisto716

Also got these (and probably going to return). I believe they're the jimmy choo "Isabel" pump in size 38. It was rt for around $189 but $142.48 (wout tax) with ctr discount. Let me know if anyone is interested in them and I can ask peacelovesequins for a location I can drop it off to that still does charge sends


----------



## meowmix318

stephc005 said:


> Darn! Shows how little I buy at NR now...I used to always find something good but now NR has been terrible.


I agree


----------



## leisurekitty

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3609154
> 
> View attachment 3609155
> 
> 
> Also got these (and probably going to return). I believe they're the jimmy choo "Isabel" pump in size 38. It was rt for around $189 but $142.48 (wout tax) with ctr discount. Let me know if anyone is interested in them and I can ask peacelovesequins for a location I can drop it off to that still does charge sends



I saw these shoes today too but they are white tagged and priced much higher. 




It's crazy how the pricing differs so widely from Rack to Rack. I wonder if they will price match.


----------



## deltalady

I got these Tory Burch Heidi flats for $50.74 for my mom


----------



## verdisto716

leisurekitty said:


> I saw these shoes today too but they are white tagged and priced much higher.
> View attachment 3609159
> View attachment 3609161
> 
> 
> It's crazy how the pricing differs so widely from Rack to Rack. I wonder if they will price match.



Oh that's interesting mine aren't even worn and refurbished [emoji55] you would think they would be cheaper if they're worn...


----------



## bagnutt

"cheapest" Rockstuds I've seen lately


----------



## leisurekitty

verdisto716 said:


> Oh that's interesting mine aren't even worn and refurbished [emoji55] you would think they would be cheaper if they're worn...



Yes, exactly!! In some stores the W&R shoes are automatically red tagged. I guess there is no uniformity in pricing decisions these days.


----------



## hb925

lvchanelboy said:


> Spotted Medium Canada Goose and W&R 8.5 dolce and gabanna heels. PM me for store location, not sure if they do charge sends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608978
> View attachment 3608980
> View attachment 3608976
> View attachment 3608977



Wow, I rarely see Canada Goose jackets on sale.


----------



## sparksfly

I also saw on IG the resellers take advantage of the 90 day return policy and buy things then return on the last day if they don't sell online.


----------



## pecknnibble

bagnutt said:


> I spotted the same boots for $179


Oh! That would've been a nice surprise if they rang up lower! Too bad they weren't my size. 

On that note, I've begun noticing that some items at rack are mistagged or tagged differently. I saw two exact sweaters in the same size and color but they had different UPC (and one was obviously cheaper). Wish there was more consistency!


----------



## joanah

Spotted lots of men's ferragamo and Prada shoes today in sizes 7 1/2- 9 1/2.


----------



## gquinn

Stella McCartney clutch with chain.


----------



## verdisto716

Ok the proenza schouler is going back! Was anyone interested or can I return it anywhere?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Didn't get anything for myself this ctr but found my mom these agl for $11ish after the discount.


----------



## Raven18

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3608693
> View attachment 3608694


Loved the bag..did u pick ?


----------



## minicake

verdisto716 said:


> I tried one time when I had visited that location before and it's always the same sales assistant who reprimands me for looking in the bins because they're not available yet. Maybe I'm not sneaky enough [emoji28]. I'll definitely try next time to snap as many pictures as possible for you all if I see that same blue cart again


LOL It's like he's waiting to see you not obey


----------



## minicake

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3609098
> 
> View attachment 3609100
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609102
> 
> View attachment 3609103
> 
> 
> Had shoppers adrenaline so I bought these both. Now I have shoppers remorse and considering returning the both of them [emoji28]. If only the ps1 was in my signature black and the balenciaga was bigger


I love the smoke colour! I just bought a blush coloured PS1 from the PS site and I love the bag. The smoke is such a nice neutral. It will go with so much! If you do end up returning it though let me know. My mom might want it. She loved the PS1 I got myself.


----------



## verdisto716

minicake said:


> I love the smoke colour! I just bought a blush coloured PS1 from the PS site and I love the bag. The smoke is such a nice neutral. It will go with so much! If you do end up returning it though let me know. My mom might want it. She loved the PS1 I got myself.



Hello yes I thought it was smoke but it's actually this interesting military green so it's a bit more difficult to pair I think at least for myself. Yes I'll probably be returning it tomorrow


----------



## kathydep

verdisto716 said:


> Hello yes I thought it was smoke but it's actually this interesting military green so it's a bit more difficult to pair I think at least for myself. Yes I'll probably be returning it tomorrow



I think we shop at the same rack because I saw that pink balenciaga teenie tiny bag earlier. I'll PM you for the PS. Ty!


----------



## peacelovesequin

pinky7129 said:


> Saw plenty of valentinos and choos. None really on sale though. I did score these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valentinos  [emoji173][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608710
> View attachment 3608711



Pink for Pinky! [emoji177][emoji151]


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> I would have alerted a manager.
> Or just waited until the SA left and picked through it! [emoji849]
> I have looked through those big bins many a time...



+1


----------



## peacelovesequin

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3609154
> 
> View attachment 3609155
> 
> 
> Also got these (and probably going to return). I believe they're the jimmy choo "Isabel" pump in size 38. It was rt for around $189 but $142.48 (wout tax) with ctr discount. Let me know if anyone is interested in them and I can ask peacelovesequins for a location I can drop it off to that still does charge sends



Responded to your message! 



itsmree said:


> did you buy that! that is awesome



No. If you want the UPC, pm me! [emoji106]




Raven18 said:


> Loved the bag..did u pick ?



When I called the store, it was gone! [emoji25]Someone got very lucky today (hopefully it was a TPF'er)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Good morning. Spotted online:


----------



## peacelovesequin

This will go quick. Run! [emoji148]


----------



## peacelovesequin

More shoes:


----------



## Cthai

Didn't find much in shoes or clothes.. but did pick up this Phillip Lim patch crossbody bag for $250 not red tag ... not sure if I'm keeping it.




Did see these YSL shoes but didn't buy


----------



## LuxeDeb

The O jon hair products finally had a good markdown, so I scored some of those. Everything else was a bust. My stores had tons of those Burberry gloves a few weeks ago and they were all gone. Only designer shoes spotted are the $400-500 Jimmy Choos and they're white tagged!


----------



## lms910

Celine sunnies at Houston Post Oak! $149 white tag


----------



## intrigue

I did not purchase these.
Weitzman boots size 7.5 $299.99 red tag so additional 25% off.


----------



## leisurekitty

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3609611
> 
> I did not purchase these.
> Weitzman boots size 7.5 $299.99 red tag so additional 25% off.



Saw the same boots at my Rack in black sz 40 also did not buy same price PM for info.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Got this men's backpack for $337. Still debating. They still had the Alexander McQueen ring I posted a few days ago but the store doesn't do charge sends.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3609624


----------



## pinky7129

All wt at union... valentinos


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi ladies, nothing to report about my CTR purchases either. I didn't find anything. Congrats on everyone's finds. I do feel like the glory days of rack are over now. The "deals" aren't so good anymore and with the racks popping up everywhere, the merchandise is spread so thin amongst all of them that it's like finding a needle in a haystack! Then to top it off, they are stopping charge sends, well at least a lot of stores aren't doing them anymore. I'm wondering if it's even worth the time and effort anymore...if I do see anything, I do have you ladies in mind and will post it for sure!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Got this men's backpack for $337. Still debating. They still had the Alexander McQueen ring I posted a few days ago but the store doesn't do charge sends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609624


Hi
Can't see your attachment? If you're debating, I'd return it and buy something you love. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## peacelovesequin

pinky7129 said:


> All wt at union... valentinos
> 
> View attachment 3609639



Shame! [emoji849]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi
> Can't see your attachment? If you're debating, I'd return it and buy something you love. Just my 2 cents worth.





Tried adding the attachment again. Hope you can see it. I bought it as a gift so that's why I was debating it lol


----------



## verdisto716

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3609611
> 
> I did not purchase these.
> Weitzman boots size 7.5 $299.99 red tag so additional 25% off.



I think I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] they're so pretty!


----------



## bagnutt

pinky7129 said:


> All wt at union... valentinos
> 
> View attachment 3609639



Exciting and depressing all at the same time [emoji53]


----------



## pinky7129

bagnutt said:


> Pinky, are they all white tagged??



All wt.


----------



## bagnutt

pinky7129 said:


> All wt.



LOL 
I edited my post after I reread yours again!!


----------



## pinky7129

bagnutt said:


> LOL
> I edited my post after I reread yours again!!



It happens no worries!


----------



## bagladyfrog

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3609643
> 
> Tried adding the attachment again. Hope you can see it. I bought it as a gift so that's why I was debating it lol



Keep, it's pretty fantastic and you got a great deal.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Got this men's backpack for $337. Still debating. They still had the Alexander McQueen ring I posted a few days ago but the store doesn't do charge sends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609624



It's a really good deal Colaluvstrvl. 
Keep it [emoji736]
That ring is amazing, wish they did chargesends!


----------



## ochie

Cthai said:


> Didn't find much in shoes or clothes.. but did pick up this Phillip Lim patch crossbody bag for $250 not red tag ... not sure if I'm keeping it.
> 
> View attachment 3609423
> 
> 
> Did see these YSL shoes but didn't buy
> 
> View attachment 3609425
> View attachment 3609426



I like those Ysl, which store? Do they ship? Or store transfer?


----------



## Ou_louise

Spotted this but a customer literally grabbed it as soon as I put it down ):

My store did get really cute Valentino shoes today, but all WT unfortunately [emoji31]


----------



## itsmree

i went yesterday and got a few deals (a gorgeous free people sweater from 143 to $26, some cole haan zero ground for 40, rebecca minkoff studded sandals for 28), but the best deal, was my gorgeous m by marc jacobs flats that were tagged $57, but rang up for a PENNY  woo hoo. i then got lucky again when a cute rebecca minkoff star hand chain that was tagged $5 rang up a penny also at my second rack stop!! two unicorns in a day!! happy shopping ladies.


----------



## pecknnibble

Ou_louise said:


> View attachment 3609715
> 
> Spotted this but a customer literally grabbed it as soon as I put it down ):
> 
> My store did get really cute Valentino shoes today, but all WT unfortunately [emoji31]



That's a great deal!! Especially with CTR. I would've grabbed it too [emoji13]


----------



## vanfall

Ou_louise said:


> View attachment 3609715
> 
> Spotted this but a customer literally grabbed it as soon as I put it down ):
> 
> My store did get really cute Valentino shoes today, but all WT unfortunately [emoji31]



Great deal!


----------



## bagnutt

itsmree said:


> i went yesterday and got a few deals (a gorgeous free people sweater from 143 to $26, some cole haan zero ground for 40, rebecca minkoff studded sandals for 28), but the best deal, was my gorgeous m by marc jacobs flats that were tagged $57, but rang up for a PENNY  woo hoo. i then got lucky again when a cute rebecca minkoff star hand chain that was tagged $5 rang up a penny also at my second rack stop!! two unicorns in a day!! happy shopping ladies.
> View attachment 3609723
> 
> View attachment 3609724
> 
> View attachment 3609722



SCORE! I love MBMJ flats and wear them to death - cheapest I ever found at Rack was $22
Congrats on the finds [emoji846]


----------



## bagnutt

LuxeDeb, thanks for the heads up on the OJON. Thickening spray was only $4.50 with discount! Normally I don't even look because I've only seen conditioner and treatment oil in the past.


----------



## leisurekitty

pinky7129 said:


> All wt at union... valentinos
> 
> View attachment 3609639



Same at my Rack! All white tagged ranging from $500-800. Ugh!!


----------



## bagnutt

Cthai said:


> Didn't find much in shoes or clothes.. but did pick up this Phillip Lim patch crossbody bag for $250 not red tag ... not sure if I'm keeping it.
> 
> View attachment 3609423
> 
> 
> Did see these YSL shoes but didn't buy
> 
> View attachment 3609425
> View attachment 3609426



Those Tributes look pretty worn to me. I got mine as a full line transfer for the same price! W&R pricing seems to be all over the place at Rack.


----------



## lvly808

I went to the one in Eatontown NJ and thy never have anything worth posting. I did get some report boots for $10 and another pair the were CTR. Overall I did really well, but no designer


----------



## verdisto716

Could I ask everyone's opinions? I posted a balenciaga crossbody the other day and I'm trying to decide whether or not I should keep it. It's super pretty but it's not as big as I would like. Should I keep it??

View attachment 3609950

View attachment 3609951


----------



## cocodiamonds

perfect for housewarming little gift [emoji320] 


2.12 with clear the rack and the valentines came or to like 31 with case ! These I got as a birthday gift for someone


----------



## minicake

verdisto716 said:


> Could I ask everyone's opinions? I posted a balenciaga crossbody the other day and I'm trying to decide whether or not I should keep it. It's super pretty but it's not as big as I would like. Should I keep it??
> 
> View attachment 3609950
> 
> View attachment 3609951


The attachment isn't working. But if you got a good deal on it and you think you'll get wear out of it keep it. But if you really want a larger size then return it and use tht money for the bag you really really want. Don't keep something because of the deal. Keep it cause you love it.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

verdisto716 said:


> Could I ask everyone's opinions? I posted a balenciaga crossbody the other day and I'm trying to decide whether or not I should keep it. It's super pretty but it's not as big as I would like. Should I keep it??
> 
> View attachment 3609950
> 
> View attachment 3609951



It's pretty but I agree that it should be bigger.


----------



## lvly808

verdisto716 said:


> Could I ask everyone's opinions? I posted a balenciaga crossbody the other day and I'm trying to decide whether or not I should keep it. It's super pretty but it's not as big as I would like. Should I keep it??
> 
> View attachment 3609950
> 
> View attachment 3609951



If it's too small and you won't use it I say return it.


----------



## minicake

I just bought these SW Gilligan flats online. Its  not a great deal but I've been wanting them. https://www.hautelookcdn.com/produc...=434:650&output-quality=90&output-format=jpeg


----------



## pecknnibble

verdisto716 said:


> Could I ask everyone's opinions? I posted a balenciaga crossbody the other day and I'm trying to decide whether or not I should keep it. It's super pretty but it's not as big as I would like. Should I keep it??
> 
> View attachment 3609950
> 
> View attachment 3609951



Personally, I love mini bags, but I'm surprised how small it is! Given the first picture, I'd never expect the bag to be that small! Can you fit your phone in it? I think if you can fit your essentials in it, and wallet if you use one, then keep it. Otherwise, you might not be as inclined to use it. Also, if you have other bags similar in size, would you choose this one over the others?


----------



## krisvoys

I was just able to do a charge send from a store in AZ. They said they don't do them but would ask a manager and the manager approved! Keep trying ladies, never hurts to ask if it's an item u really want!


----------



## krisvoys

minicake said:


> I just bought these SW Gilligan flats online. Its  not a great deal but I've been wanting them. https://www.hautelookcdn.com/produc...=434:650&output-quality=90&output-format=jpeg



I saw those online too but I've also seen them in store for much cheaper. Weird how they do their pricing. I kept an item bookmarked online and the price went up right before CTR.


----------



## bagnutt

krisvoys said:


> I was just able to do a charge send from a store in AZ. They said they don't do them but would ask a manager and the manager approved! Keep trying ladies, never hurts to ask if it's an item u really want!



Agreed!! So lucky [emoji256] they did it during the craziness of CTR!


----------



## verdisto716

pecknnibble said:


> Personally, I love mini bags, but I'm surprised how small it is! Given the first picture, I'd never expect the bag to be that small! Can you fit your phone in it? I think if you can fit your essentials in it, and wallet if you use one, then keep it. Otherwise, you might not be as inclined to use it. Also, if you have other bags similar in size, would you choose this one over the others?



Yes I can fit my wallet phone and keys in it but not anything else [emoji28] I love minis but this is basically a nano


----------



## k5ml3k

Anybody see any rag and bone boots? I went today but no luck [emoji17]


----------



## intrigue

k5ml3k said:


> Anybody see any rag and bone boots? I went today but no luck [emoji17]




I didn't buy either and I believe the store does charge sends if you happen to want them. I left the store about an hour ago and they were there.


----------



## gquinn

So I should've taken a picture but I saw a pair of obviously very worn boots that were even vibramed. I wouldn't even consider them worn and refinished because they looked so old! I'm beginning to wonder if they came from full line or if it was a tag switch. 

Anyone else encounter this? I really hope the quality control at the Rack isn't in decline.


----------



## deltalady

minicake said:


> I just bought these SW Gilligan flats online. Its  not a great deal but I've been wanting them. https://www.hautelookcdn.com/produc...=434:650&output-quality=90&output-format=jpeg



My Rack has them red tagged for $119.50 but they don't have my size.


----------



## verdisto716

Naturally I gravitate towards the smallest bag possible [emoji23] ironically it's bigger than the one I'm mulling over (I'm not getting this btw)


----------



## NANI1972

Has anyone seen any Red tag Michele watches, preferably with diamonds or other gems? Thank you!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Picked up a pair of R&B Margots with the fringe zipper pulls RT for $92 after CTR discount. Is that a good deal?


----------



## mranda

AnnaFreud said:


> Picked up a pair of R&B Margots with the fringe zipper pulls RT for $92 after CTR discount. Is that a good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610083


Great deal!


----------



## marcj

NANI1972 said:


> Has anyone seen any Red tag Michele watches, preferably with diamonds or other gems? Thank you!



I bought this red tagged one about a month ago and returned it


----------



## shopbo

NANI1972 said:


> Has anyone seen any Red tag Michele watches, preferably with diamonds or other gems? Thank you!


I saw one for ~$690 RT at the store off Powell exit in SF!


----------



## k5ml3k

intrigue said:


> I didn't buy either and I believe the store does charge sends if you happen to want them. I left the store about an hour ago and they were there.
> 
> View attachment 3610021
> 
> View attachment 3610022
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610024
> 
> View attachment 3610026



Aw, thank you so much! Unfortunately, not my size [emoji17]



AnnaFreud said:


> Picked up a pair of R&B Margots with the fringe zipper pulls RT for $92 after CTR discount. Is that a good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610083



Yes!! I just paid $250 for them from BG on sale! I'm still contemplating if it's worth keeping or not...


----------



## couturely

Pink Stella McCartney Mini Falabella
Leopard Christian Louboutin.
PM for location. I'm not sure if they do charge sends though.


----------



## Lzamare

NANI1972 said:


> Has anyone seen any Red tag Michele watches, preferably with diamonds or other gems? Thank you!


At Saks Off 5th they are 50% off


----------



## Lzamare

deltalady said:


> My Rack has them red tagged for $119.50 but they don't have my size.


I bought the red today for like $48 and the tan a few weeks back for $70 something


----------



## scgirl212

How about a pair of suede Dior boots for .01!? I about fainted when she rang them up....they were RT $299, but still rang up a penny!


----------



## verdisto716

scgirl212 said:


> How about a pair of suede Dior boots for .01!? I about fainted when she rang them up....they were RT $299, but still rang up a penny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610191
> View attachment 3610192



Omg congrattssss!!!!! Can't get a better deal than that


----------



## ilovemykiddos

scgirl212 said:


> How about a pair of suede Dior boots for .01!? I about fainted when she rang them up....they were RT $299, but still rang up a penny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610191
> View attachment 3610192


Wooooowwww!!!! Congrats to you!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

scgirl212 said:


> How about a pair of suede Dior boots for .01!? I about fainted when she rang them up....they were RT $299, but still rang up a penny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610191
> View attachment 3610192



Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## ag681

scgirl212 said:


> How about a pair of suede Dior boots for .01!? I about fainted when she rang them up....they were RT $299, but still rang up a penny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610191
> View attachment 3610192


So awesome!! I found Chloe sandals yesterday for a penny too! I'm still in sticker shock. Haha.


----------



## bagnutt

scgirl212 said:


> How about a pair of suede Dior boots for .01!? I about fainted when she rang them up....they were RT $299, but still rang up a penny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610191
> View attachment 3610192



Wowza! [emoji122][emoji122]
There needs to be a "Rack Hall of Fame" thread!


----------



## bagnutt

ag681 said:


> So awesome!! I found Chloe sandals yesterday for a penny too! I'm still in sticker shock. Haha.



Would love to see a pic! [emoji4]


----------



## ag681

bagnutt said:


> Would love to see a pic!


Here they are


----------



## Mimmy

AnnaFreud said:


> Picked up a pair of R&B Margots with the fringe zipper pulls RT for $92 after CTR discount. Is that a good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610083


This is a great deal, AnnaFreud!


scgirl212 said:


> How about a pair of suede Dior boots for .01!? I about fainted when she rang them up....they were RT $299, but still rang up a penny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610191
> View attachment 3610192


I think that I would have fainted! Congrats, scgirl!


----------



## verdisto716

ag681 said:


> View attachment 3610232
> 
> Here they are



Wow so gorgeous! Congrats on getting them for a penny! I would absolutely faint


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online.


----------



## a510g

scgirl212 said:


> How about a pair of suede Dior boots for .01!? I about fainted when she rang them up....they were RT $299, but still rang up a penny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610191
> View attachment 3610192



I would have died. congrats to you & enjoy them, they are beautiful!!!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

I think someone asked about a Michele diamond watch. Here's the one I bought 2 weeks ago.
Item(s) Purchased





*Description:*
MICHELE 'Harbor Diamond' Watch with Bracelet, 35mm
WATCHES :35MM HARBOR BRACELET WATCH (099945510866)

*Qty: 1
 *


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Price was red tagged at $439


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted Herve leger dresses, PM for store location


----------



## lvchanelboy

Black Herve is medium as well


----------



## LuxeDeb

scgirl212 said:


> How about a pair of suede Dior boots for .01!? I about fainted when she rang them up....they were RT $299, but still rang up a penny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610191
> View attachment 3610192



Definitely Rack Hall of Fame! Those are gorgeous and the price dreams are made of!


----------



## NANI1972

marcj said:


> I bought this red tagged one about a month ago and returned it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610105





shopbo said:


> I saw one for ~$690 RT at the store off Powell exit in SF!



Thank you!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

gquinn said:


> So I should've taken a picture but I saw a pair of obviously very worn boots that were even vibramed. I wouldn't even consider them worn and refinished because they looked so old! I'm beginning to wonder if they came from full line or if it was a tag switch.
> 
> Anyone else encounter this? I really hope the quality control at the Rack isn't in decline.



Ugh. This sounds more like someone switched the shoes they were wearing?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

scgirl212 said:


> How about a pair of suede Dior boots for .01!? I about fainted when she rang them up....they were RT $299, but still rang up a penny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610191
> View attachment 3610192



Omg!! Major win!! Congrats!


----------



## restricter

My Rack was a total bust but the L&T Outlet had some scores like this Trilogy fur coat that came out to $221.97 after discount.  It was originally $1895!  I also scored a pair of Hudson jeans for $11.99 and a bunch of Hue pjs for $9.99.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

restricter said:


> My Rack was a total bust but the L&T Outlet had some scores like this Trilogy fur coat that came out to $221.97 after discount.  It was originally $1895!  I also scored a pair of Hudson jeans for $11.99 and a bunch of Hue pjs for $9.99.
> ]



Love the fur!


----------



## sparksfly

restricter said:


> My Rack was a total bust but the L&T Outlet had some scores like this Trilogy fur coat that came out to $221.97 after discount.  It was originally $1895!  I also scored a pair of Hudson jeans for $11.99 and a bunch of Hue pjs for $9.99.
> 
> View attachment 3610768
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610769
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610771



Where's the outlet?


----------



## restricter

sparksfly said:


> Where's the outlet?



Westbury, NY and there are 2 or 3 in NJ.  For others, try Google.


----------



## lms910

Had a few good finds this weekend! Im preggo so finding non maternity (big) clothes is super hard right now so I was especially excited to find some things!


$15 Halogen pumps



$16 Bobeau off shoulder dress



$7 Lush cold shoulder top



$13!! Ella Moss cold shoulder top (from $118!)



$67 The Great top (from $295!)


----------



## ladybeaumont

Herve Leger, XS, $379.97 red tagged


----------



## ThisVNchick

My mom continues to reap my good finds...*le sigh* 

Finally found some Chloe scalloped flats but alas not my size. They were marked $159 but rang up $112, after CTR they were $89.


----------



## toheavenx

I only seem to have luck in the shoes department the last few CTR!

Stuart Weitzman Nieta Lace-up Flat  ($45 after CTR)

And finally found Valentino at my NR!  But I'm thinking about returning these... made too many shoe purchases in the last week.  ($225 after CTR)


----------



## minicake

I am so envious of these penny finds! I kept hoping I'd get lucky but never happened lol

I decided against getting these rockstud espadrilles but they are at the rack by the Beverly centre in LA in anyone is interested. $599 is that a good deal?


----------



## IStuckACello

Wow some good stuff, congrats ladies! Seems like a good CTR!


----------



## pursepectives

Spotted:








PM for location but fair warning
These are pretty narrow


----------



## cafecreme15

Found Cole Haan booties for about 50% off! My first purchase from the Rack. I hope this doesn't open up yet another Pandora's shopping box because that is the last thing my wallet needs. Also please excuse the pathetic screenshot. I can't take a picture of my actual boots at the moment and this was the best I could find!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

minicake said:


> I am so envious of these penny finds! I kept hoping I'd get lucky but never happened lol
> 
> I decided against getting these rockstud espadrilles but they are at the rack by the Beverly centre in LA in anyone is interested. $599 is that a good deal?



I don't consider it a good deal but seems to be how the Rack is pricing certain designer shoes recently.


----------



## verdisto716

pursepectives said:


> View attachment 3610960
> 
> View attachment 3610961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610959
> View attachment 3610962
> 
> 
> These are pretty narrow



I always find manolos to run really narrow in general (which means I'll never have the pleasure of owning a pair). They're super pretty though!


----------



## minicake

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I don't consider it a good deal but seems to be how the Rack is pricing certain designer shoes recently.


Yeah that's how I felt too! My aunt found a pair of Prada heels that Rang in at $180 so that was an awesome find.


----------



## SEWDimples

Here are my CTR finds from Saturday.
Tom Ford sunglasses (including the case) $199 before 25% discount.






Michael Kors Red Rain boots






UGG Pink Fabric boots


----------



## lbg4unme

I found this Veronica beard vest for $170. Not sure it's a keeper. Feedback appreciated.


----------



## minicake

deltalady said:


> My Rack has them red tagged for $119.50 but they don't have my size.


I hate the inconsistency in pricing. It's really annoying!


----------



## minicake

Lzamare said:


> I bought the red today for like $48 and the tan a few weeks back for $70 something


Aw man! Makes me want to return mine! If you see them in a 9 at that price please let me know!


----------



## verdisto716

lbg4unme said:


> I found this Veronica beard vest for $170. Not sure it's a keeper. Feedback appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 3611036



Oh I really like it! I was going to get one myself but the button was broken. It would be a great layering piece


----------



## babiitrish

I found my first Michele watch for $479 after ctr. It's the uptown diamond dial style. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Super excited!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Is today the last day? #CTR


----------



## jessl

austin0607 said:


> PM for location.  Unsure if they do charge send.


Ugh I bought that same black coat a couple months ago at the pre clearance price because I didn't think it would make it that long in my store.  Same size too! Such a deal for whoever gets it!


----------



## pinky7129

peacelovesequin said:


> Is today the last day? #CTR



Yes


----------



## leisurekitty

Returning these R&B Margot booties sz 40 today. Red tagged at $179.97. PM if interested in store location.


----------



## LnA

Spotted non RT Proenza $1k, Longchamp $65? I think, Prada and Celine sunnies $99. Didn't buy any of these. PM for location.


----------



## sparksfly

So the sales associate at my local rack said a store might ship an item if you really want it and that they ship. I called about the Burberry jacket posted above and the one store that had it said "did they tell you there's no more shipping allowed?"

Such inconsistencies it's annoying.


----------



## Cthai

Need advice please! Pick this rag and bone Faye vest up for $64.69 today .... I do love the look of it but not sure how I'm going to wear it and if I will get a lot of use out of it. Should I keep it?? Or return ?


----------



## pursepectives

gquinn said:


> Haven't posted in a while since I don't visit the Rack as much but I did find a Rag & Bone Faye vest for about $143... I'm on the fence about it as it's basically a wool coat but without the sleeves. Thoughts?
> 
> http://g.nordstromimage.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Large/15/_12799795.jpg





cmm62 said:


> That's an AWESOME price for that - I got it during the anni sale but felt it was too expensive and in my climate the in between coat just wouldn't get used enough for the price. I think it's a great piece at the right price, and at what you bought it for I say keep it.





mharri20 said:


> I have this vest (paid about $116 for mine during CTR) and I love it! I think it's a great piece honestly. I was surprised at how much I like wearing it and it's more practical that I thought.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BPWY-FYl-1c/?taken-by=morganlschadegg
> Kinda hard to see the vest I guess but it's great with a sweater underneath and scarf. I was super warm!





Cthai said:


> View attachment 3611648
> 
> 
> Need advice please! Pick this rag and bone Faye vest up for $64.69 today .... I do love the look of it but not sure how I'm going to wear it and if I will get a lot of use out of it. Should I keep it?? Or return ?


 this was asked earlier, I've quoted the relevant posts!

Were there anymore in small sizes like 0-4? I'd really love one!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Cthai said:


> Need advice please! Pick this rag and bone Faye vest up for $64.69 today .... I do love the look of it but not sure how I'm going to wear it and if I will get a lot of use out of it. Should I keep it?? Or return ?



I vote to keep. I think it's very versatile.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3611648
> 
> 
> Need advice please! Pick this rag and bone Faye vest up for $64.69 today .... I do love the look of it but not sure how I'm going to wear it and if I will get a lot of use out of it. Should I keep it?? Or return ?



I love it. Great price too! I have something similar from Banana Republic and wore it more often than I thought I would.


----------



## IStuckACello

Why are those very expensive ps1 bags just casually thrown on a table [emoji29]


----------



## Cthai

pursepectives said:


> this was asked earlier, I've quoted the relevant posts!
> 
> Were there anymore in small sizes like 0-4? I'd really love one!



Not sure if there's other size. I do have the UPC code of you want. I was in line checking out and saw it just hanging there. It's actually a very thick vest and very warm.


----------



## joanah

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3611648
> 
> 
> Need advice please! Pick this rag and bone Faye vest up for $64.69 today .... I do love the look of it but not sure how I'm going to wear it and if I will get a lot of use out of it. Should I keep it?? Or return ?


I love this! Def keep!!


----------



## verdisto716

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3611648
> 
> 
> Need advice please! Pick this rag and bone Faye vest up for $64.69 today .... I do love the look of it but not sure how I'm going to wear it and if I will get a lot of use out of it. Should I keep it?? Or return ?



I vote keep! It's absolutely gorgeous! Do you happen to have the upc? I'd love one for myself


----------



## pursepectives

I know that the NR in store app is dead (RIP) so what are people able to do with UPCs? I tried to chat with an online rep but she told me she doesn't have access to store inventory and can't do a search for me.


----------



## Cthai

verdisto716 said:


> I vote keep! It's absolutely gorgeous! Do you happen to have the upc? I'd love one for myself






Here you go! Good luck


----------



## peacelovesequin

pursepectives said:


> I know that the NR in store app is dead (RIP) so what are people able to do with UPCs? I tried to chat with an online rep but she told me she doesn't have access to store inventory and can't do a search for me.



With a UPC (non-assorted): 
[emoji736]Check actual price 
[emoji736]Locate item at a NR (Nordstrom Rack) store

Call any NR store and give the SA the UPC number. They will be able to give you a list of stores that have that item in stock. They can also search by different sizes/colors.


----------



## gquinn

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3611648
> 
> 
> Need advice please! Pick this rag and bone Faye vest up for $64.69 today .... I do love the look of it but not sure how I'm going to wear it and if I will get a lot of use out of it. Should I keep it?? Or return ?



Omg! I just asked the same thing last week but I paid much more! Was it $64.69 after the 25% discount?


----------



## verdisto716

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3611719
> 
> 
> Here you go! Good luck



Thank you! I had absolutely no luck as no stores had them. I guess it was never meant to be [emoji30]. Such a good find congrats!


----------



## Cthai

gquinn said:


> Omg! I just asked the same thing last week but I paid much more! Was it $64.69 after the 25% discount?



Yes, $64.69 after 25% off.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. 
Gucci. 
Size: 40.
Price: $199 (WT)


----------



## Leto

IStuckACello said:


> Why are those very expensive ps1 bags just casually thrown on a table [emoji29]



I thought the same thing. For this price they should be hung up. 
Also, I wouldn't pay that much for a PS since you can get a good deal at their sales. I was on the Proenza Schouler website today and you could get a PS1 for about $6xx


----------



## cocodiamonds

Rag and bone boots .. valentino rockstud wedges and Rebecca m 


I kno this is nord rack by these tj maxx find r worthy !!


----------



## sparksfly

Burberry:





Scored these for a penny!!



The sales associate said people got "crazy stupid deals" this CTR. Said she just finished putting out a pair of $5 shoes. I went to hunt for them(no luck [emoji24]) when I stumbled upon the penny shoes. You literally just gotta look at all shoes and their tags in your size to find the cheap shoes. 

Also saw 3 pairs of SW 50/50 fringe boots. I almost bought a pair but felt the fringe was too trendy for the price. Has anyone seen the original 50/50 at the rack?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I was very relieved to leave empty handed. This wasn't a rack purchase but I did end up getting these uggs at the ugg outlet for $31.50 my mom loves this style so now she'll have a spare pair.


----------



## HMBlove

Here was my find for CTR! I'm still debating whether or not to keep it but will see how I feel over the next few weeks. I have been wanting a black backpack! It came out to $191 plus tax after the discount.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Here are my best shoe finds from this weekend's CTR:



*Saint Laurent 'Janis' Pump - $187*
New in box! Even with original tags and cards.




*
Saint Laurent 'Babies' OTK boot*
Also new in box with original tags. So ecstatic.
These are absolutely stunning in person and goes with everything. I can't wait for the rain to stop, so I can wear these lovelies.





*Burberry Queenstead Boot*
I freaked out when I found this in the original box.

So happy with my finds this time around. All 3 are timeless beauties to add to my shoe collection.


----------



## ladybeaumont

elisainthecity said:


> Here are my best shoe finds from this weekend's CTR:
> 
> View attachment 3611896
> 
> *Saint Laurent 'Janis' Pump - $187*
> New in box! Even with original tags and cards.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611898
> 
> *
> Saint Laurent 'Babies' OTK boot*
> Also new in box with original tags. So ecstatic.
> These are absolutely stunning in person and goes with everything. I can't wait for the rain to stop, so I can wear these lovelies.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611909
> 
> *Burberry Queenstead Boot*
> I freaked out when I found this in the original box.
> 
> So happy with my finds this time around. All 3 are timeless beauties to add to my shoe collection.



Amazing finds! So jealous!


----------



## pursepectives

In case anyone is a curious, the next CLEAR THE RACK event will be 4/12-4/15.


----------



## wis3ly

elisainthecity said:


> Here are my best shoe finds from this weekend's CTR:
> 
> View attachment 3611896
> 
> *Saint Laurent 'Janis' Pump - $187*
> New in box! Even with original tags and cards.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611898
> 
> *
> Saint Laurent 'Babies' OTK boot*
> Also new in box with original tags. So ecstatic.
> These are absolutely stunning in person and goes with everything. I can't wait for the rain to stop, so I can wear these lovelies.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611909
> 
> *Burberry Queenstead Boot*
> I freaked out when I found this in the original box.
> 
> So happy with my finds this time around. All 3 are timeless beauties to add to my shoe collection.



What's the middle pair? SW? What style?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

wis3ly said:


> What's the middle pair? SW? What style?



Oops. Just noticed I didn't add that. It's Saint Laurent.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

elisainthecity said:


> Here are my best shoe finds from this weekend's CTR:
> 
> View attachment 3611896
> 
> *Saint Laurent 'Janis' Pump - $187*
> New in box! Even with original tags and cards.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611898
> 
> *
> Saint Laurent 'Babies' OTK boot*
> Also new in box with original tags. So ecstatic.
> These are absolutely stunning in person and goes with everything. I can't wait for the rain to stop, so I can wear these lovelies.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611909
> 
> *Burberry Queenstead Boot*
> I freaked out when I found this in the original box.
> 
> So happy with my finds this time around. All 3 are timeless beauties to add to my shoe collection.


Wow! Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## bagnutt

pursepectives said:


> In case anyone is a curious, the next CLEAR THE RACK event will be 4/12-4/15.



Really? I guess no Sunday because Rack is closed on Easter?


----------



## intricateee

Picked up these Tory Burch derby boots at NR over the weekend for $165 + 25%off CTR!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

intricateee said:


> Picked up these Tory Burch derby boots at NR over the weekend for $165 + 25%off CTR!



Love the color!


----------



## cocodiamonds




----------



## cocodiamonds




----------



## PetiteFromSF

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3612433
> View attachment 3612434
> View attachment 3612435
> View attachment 3612436
> View attachment 3612437
> View attachment 3612438
> View attachment 3612439
> View attachment 3612440



Ahh gorgeous! Thank you for sharing. I wish they weren't so pricey still. [emoji24]


----------



## cocodiamonds

My pleasure [emoji56]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

IStuckACello said:


> Why are those very expensive ps1 bags just casually thrown on a table [emoji29]


Not as expensive as a ps1 but I found a MCM reversible large liz tote that i was tempted to pay retail for just jammed on a shelf that was probably meant for folded sweaters. Majority of the bags were spilling onto the dirty floor. I just happened to look down and see the MCM lettering peeking up at me LOL!! Gotta love the rack. $665 down to $185. High end and low end at the rack tends to meet the same fate, thrown around without care.


----------



## squidgee

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> High end and low end at the rack tends to meet the same fate, thrown around without care.



Boy, ain't that the truth, huh? The discount bin is the great equalizer!

On the one hand it makes me feel better for NOT paying the crazy high retail prices that comes with "marketing and presentation" (when they're all sitting pretty on a shelf with spotlights and white gloves), but OTOH we should have more respect for all merchandise, cheap or expensive.


----------



## bagnutt

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Not as expensive as a ps1 but I found a MCM reversible large liz tote that i was tempted to pay retail for just jammed on a shelf that was probably meant for folded sweaters. Majority of the bags were spilling onto the dirty floor. I just happened to look down and see the MCM lettering peeking up at me LOL!! Gotta love the rack. $665 down to $185. High end and low end at the rack tends to meet the same fate, thrown around without care.



No rhyme or reason when it comes to handbags. The Valentino Rockstud tote that I spotted several months ago was with all the cheap Betsy Johnson bags and not even locked to the display. Conversely, you can't pull any of the MK or KS bags without asking an Associate to unlock them.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I wasn't even looking to get anything on the last CTR day, and walked out with a really cute pair of Kate Spade rain boots for $45 and gloss short Hunter boots for $65


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

squidgee said:


> Boy, ain't that the truth, huh? The discount bin is the great equalizer!
> 
> On the one hand it makes me feel better for NOT paying the crazy high retail prices that comes with "marketing and presentation" (when they're all sitting pretty on a shelf with spotlights and white gloves), but OTOH we should have more respect for all merchandise, cheap or expensive.



Can you imagine walking into LV or a Louboutin boutique and everything with was just thrown around, broken zippers and clasps, tags missing, scratched and scuffed, weird stains, missing straps, no dustbag or boxes and mix match sizes?? Never gonna happen.  I agree that the rack should have SOME standards no matter the value of an item and so should the customers who throw things on the floor and roll their cart over it-repeatedly


----------



## squidgee

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Can you imagine walking into LV or a Louboutin boutique and everything with was just thrown around, broken zippers and clasps, tags missing, scratched and scuffed, weird stains, missing straps, no dustbag or boxes and mix match sizes?? Never gonna happen.  I agree that the rack should have SOME standards no matter the value of an item and so should the customers who throw things on the floor and roll their cart over it-repeatedly



Very true! It's a huge pet peeve of mine when people just try on shoes and leave them right there on the floor, crowding into the aisle, and people roll their carts over it or step on them. It's infuriating!


----------



## squidgee

Random question... if you have the UPC of an item, do you have to call a specific Rack location to check if they have it? Or is there a central 1-800 number to call where customer service can look up all the stores' stock and THEN give you the info so you can go call a particular store?

With all the changes in policy and inconsistencies between stores I am just so confused by what's allowed now.


----------



## squidgee

Spotted this gorgeous leather Rebecca Minkoff coat. The suede is sooo luscious!
I wish it was just one size smaller for me! 


View attachment 3612744


----------



## pursepectives

squidgee said:


> Random question... if you have the UPC of an item, do you have to call a specific Rack location to check if they have it? Or is there a central 1-800 number to call where customer service can look up all the stores' stock and THEN give you the info so you can go call a particular store?
> 
> With all the changes in policy and inconsistencies between stores I am just so confused by what's allowed now.


I tend to call my closest store, just in case they have it so I can just go and pick it up. Any store can do a lookup of all stores' stock nationwide, but this database is separate from any online store stock. So they're separate and the online chat can't access the stores' stock. There's a new policy that charge sends are at the discretion of the store (manager I think has the power to approve it) so you'll have to call up the stores that have the item you want and see if they'll ship it to you. This is what I've gathered from my experience and others that have posted here.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at NR Waikiki
Not sure if they do phone orders
The most expensive shoe I've seen at the rack! 



More expensive rockstuds


----------



## verdisto716

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today at NR Waikiki
> Not sure if they do phone orders
> The most expensive shoe I've seen at the rack!
> View attachment 3612775
> View attachment 3612776
> 
> More expensive rockstuds
> View attachment 3612777
> 
> View attachment 3612778
> 
> View attachment 3612779
> 
> View attachment 3612780



I mean even if I did like rockstuds, I would never pay that price. I remember seeing quite a few rockstuds at around $700+ and when I came back a week later they were all gone. I was astounded.  think Valentino has better discounts on their merchandise than the rack does....


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted
Nina Ricci $859
Loewe $999


----------



## bagnutt

Balenciaga
$299 / size 41


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted 
Stella gold shark iPhone case $48


----------



## verdisto716

bagnutt said:


> Spotted
> Stella gold shark iPhone case $48
> View attachment 3612825



That is so cute (and so impractical [emoji23])


----------



## squidgee

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today at NR Waikiki
> Not sure if they do phone orders
> The most expensive shoe I've seen at the rack!
> View attachment 3612775
> View attachment 3612776
> 
> More expensive rockstuds
> View attachment 3612777
> 
> View attachment 3612778
> 
> View attachment 3612779
> 
> View attachment 3612780



Gaaak those strassed ones took my breath away... and so did the price! Sigh. If it was maybe $700.. maybe. But still ouch. For all the others I wouldn't pay more than 500. :/


----------



## squidgee

pursepectives said:


> I tend to call my closest store, just in case they have it so I can just go and pick it up. Any store can do a lookup of all stores' stock nationwide, but this database is separate from any online store stock. So they're separate and the online chat can't access the stores' stock. There's a new policy that charge sends are at the discretion of the store (manager I think has the power to approve it) so you'll have to call up the stores that have the item you want and see if they'll ship it to you. This is what I've gathered from my experience and others that have posted here.



Thanks, good to know!


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> Spotted
> Stella gold shark iPhone case $48
> View attachment 3612825



Haha! Omg I would use that lol which iPhone was it for? I have a glitter waterfall case because I'm a child on the inside.


----------



## bagnutt

IStuckACello said:


> Haha! Omg I would use that lol which iPhone was it for? I have a glitter waterfall case because I'm a child on the inside.



iPhone 6 I think.


----------



## newport5236

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3612441
> View attachment 3612443
> View attachment 3612444
> View attachment 3612445
> View attachment 3612447



Beautiful shoes, but LOL at the prices!! You can get them cheaper at boutique or dept store sales..


----------



## yakusoku.af

squidgee said:


> Gaaak those strassed ones took my breath away... and so did the price! Sigh. If it was maybe $700.. maybe. But still ouch. For all the others I wouldn't pay more than 500. :/



I remember seeing the camouflage strassed rockstuds for $650 so I was shocked to see $999!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

verdisto716 said:


> I mean even if I did like rockstuds, I would never pay that price. I remember seeing quite a few rockstuds at around $700+ and when I came back a week later they were all gone. I was astounded.  think Valentino has better discounts on their merchandise than the rack does....



I remember someone posting in the Tj Maxx thread that they found rockstuds for $650 and I thought that was crazy. NR is getting ridiculous!


----------



## katran26

yakusoku.af said:


> I remember someone posting in the Tj Maxx thread that they found rockstuds for $650 and I thought that was crazy. NR is getting ridiculous!


Yeah? I've seen them cheaper at Saks, NM, etc. when on sale...I don't understand when people get giddy for something $600+


----------



## peacelovesequin

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today at NR Waikiki
> Not sure if they do phone orders
> The most expensive shoe I've seen at the rack!
> View attachment 3612775
> View attachment 3612776
> 
> More expensive rockstuds
> View attachment 3612777
> 
> View attachment 3612778
> 
> View attachment 3612779
> 
> View attachment 3612780



Quarterly earnings must be good for prices to be this high.


----------



## itsmree

bagnutt said:


> Balenciaga
> $299 / size 41
> View attachment 3612823
> 
> View attachment 3612824


omg, those booties are everything


----------



## abl13

Doesn't anyone think that the higher rockstud prices are to keep resellers away? While it is disappointing that there are less good deals to be found it is kind of nice that they have done something. Or maybe NR just thinks that people will pay anything for Valentinos.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

abl13 said:


> Doesn't anyone think that the higher rockstud prices are to keep resellers away? While it is disappointing that there are less good deals to be found it is kind of nice that they have done something. Or maybe NR just thinks that people will pay anything for Valentinos.



Agreed! The higher priced Valentinos recently seem like transfers vs. W&R though. Has anyone found transfers recently for under $300? TBH I would still be ecstatic to even find them W&R! Lol.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Somewhat related to NR.

$50 Nordstrom Rack GC cards (and various others) are on sale for about 17% off on Amazon with the discount code: BIGTHANKS

Just thought I'd drop it out there since a lot of us frequent the rack.

ETA: It's one GC per account.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

ThisVNchick said:


> Somewhat related to NR.
> 
> $50 Nordstrom Rack GC cards (and various others) are on sale for about 17% off on Amazon with the discount code: BIGTHANKS
> 
> Just thought I'd drop it out there since a lot of us frequent the rack.
> 
> ETA: It's one GC per account.



[emoji24] wish I searched for NR. I quickly purchased Sephora. Haha.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

I'm returning SW Urban boots in nutmeg tomorrow (size 5) if anyone is interested. I decided to keep the lowlands. [emoji4]


----------



## hedgwin99

elisainthecity said:


> I'm returning SW Urban boots in nutmeg tomorrow (size 5) if anyone is interested. I decided to keep the lowlands. [emoji4]



Good choice! I like lowlands better too[emoji4]


----------



## shopbo

ThisVNchick said:


> Somewhat related to NR.
> 
> $50 Nordstrom Rack GC cards (and various others) are on sale for about 17% off on Amazon with the discount code: BIGTHANKS
> 
> Just thought I'd drop it out there since a lot of us frequent the rack.
> 
> ETA: It's one GC per account.


Thanks for the great heads up!! Was able to snag one for myself


----------



## deltalady

ThisVNchick said:


> Somewhat related to NR.
> 
> $50 Nordstrom Rack GC cards (and various others) are on sale for about 17% off on Amazon with the discount code: BIGTHANKS
> 
> Just thought I'd drop it out there since a lot of us frequent the rack.
> 
> ETA: It's one GC per account.



Just got one! Thanks!


----------



## afsweet

ThisVNchick said:


> Somewhat related to NR.
> 
> $50 Nordstrom Rack GC cards (and various others) are on sale for about 17% off on Amazon with the discount code: BIGTHANKS
> 
> Just thought I'd drop it out there since a lot of us frequent the rack.
> 
> ETA: It's one GC per account.


Thank you! I needed to buy a Nordstrom gift card for someone's birthday so this saved me a trip to the mall and 8 bucks!


----------



## Ajx

ThisVNchick said:


> Somewhat related to NR.
> 
> $50 Nordstrom Rack GC cards (and various others) are on sale for about 17% off on Amazon with the discount code: BIGTHANKS
> 
> Just thought I'd drop it out there since a lot of us frequent the rack.
> 
> ETA: It's one GC per account.



Another thanks here! Just got one!


----------



## ThisVNchick

elisainthecity said:


> [emoji24] wish I searched for NR. I quickly purchased Sephora. Haha.



Well some savings is better than no savings at any store


----------



## drukayla

elisainthecity said:


> I'm returning SW Urban boots in nutmeg tomorrow (size 5) if anyone is interested. I decided to keep the lowlands. [emoji4]



Could you attatch a picture of the UPC for the urban boots ? Thank you!


----------



## pecknnibble

Does anyone have the SW Hilo (thigh high) boots? I picked up a pair during CTR but they're extremely stiff that it's hard to bend my knee. I'm not sure if it's bc I'm only 5'3" or if they'll loosen up over time. If they don't work out, I'll have to return them [emoji17]


----------



## krisvoys

pecknnibble said:


> Does anyone have the SW Hilo (thigh high) boots? I picked up a pair during CTR but they're extremely stiff that it's hard to bend my knee. I'm not sure if it's bc I'm only 5'3" or if they'll loosen up over time. If they don't work out, I'll have to return them [emoji17]



I can't really answer your question but I ordered those during the anniversary sale and returned them for that same reason. They were so stiff and almost felt like fishing boots to me.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Have been bouncing between the rack & last chance lately.

Last Chance Finds:

YSL Tributes $175 from $895



Dior Comete Pumps $17 from $1070. These were brand new! 



Jimmy Choo Hesper Sandal $30 from $695



Christian Louboutin Jacqueline $219 from $1095



Rack Finds

Roberto Cavalli Print Dress $67 from $1430



Victoria Beckham Dress $85 from $1795



I actually plan on returning this one because I don't think I could tailor it my size. It's a size 8 if anyone's interested.

Phelan Metallic Dress $88 from $1840


----------



## krisvoys

hellokimmiee said:


> Have been bouncing between the rack & last chance lately.
> 
> Last Chance Finds:
> 
> YSL Tributes $175 from $895
> View attachment 3614438
> 
> 
> Dior Comete Pumps $17 from $1070. These were brand new!
> View attachment 3614436
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Hesper Sandal $30 from $695
> View attachment 3614437
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Jacqueline $219 from $1095
> View attachment 3614446
> 
> 
> Rack Finds
> 
> Roberto Cavalli Print Dress $67 from $1430
> View attachment 3614448
> 
> 
> Victoria Beckham Dress $85 from $1795
> View attachment 3614449
> 
> 
> I actually plan on returning this one because I don't think I could tailor it my size. It's a size 8 if anyone's interested.
> 
> Phelan Metallic Dress $88 from $1840
> View attachment 3614451



Those are some amazing shoe finds!!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Lela Rose Embellished Dress $140 from $2895



Sadly this one is missing some of the beads that make the flower center, going to see if I can somehow make it work cause it's gorgeous.

Also picked up another Peekabo awhile back at Last Chance.



Sadly, haven't seen any good purses for some time now.


----------



## Ou_louise

hellokimmiee said:


> Have been bouncing between the rack & last chance lately.
> 
> Last Chance Finds:
> 
> YSL Tributes $175 from $895
> View attachment 3614438
> 
> 
> Dior Comete Pumps $17 from $1070. These were brand new!
> View attachment 3614436
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Hesper Sandal $30 from $695
> View attachment 3614437
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Jacqueline $219 from $1095
> View attachment 3614446
> 
> 
> Rack Finds
> 
> Roberto Cavalli Print Dress $67 from $1430
> View attachment 3614448
> 
> 
> Victoria Beckham Dress $85 from $1795
> View attachment 3614449
> 
> 
> I actually plan on returning this one because I don't think I could tailor it my size. It's a size 8 if anyone's interested.
> 
> Phelan Metallic Dress $88 from $1840
> View attachment 3614451



Oh my goodness. Amazing finds!! I'm drooling over here (especially at the prices haha)


----------



## hellokimmiee

krisvoys said:


> Those are some amazing shoe finds!!!





Ou_louise said:


> Oh my goodness. Amazing finds!! I'm drooling over here (especially at the prices haha)



Thank you!


----------



## IStuckACello

hellokimmiee said:


> Have been bouncing between the rack & last chance lately.
> 
> Last Chance Finds:
> 
> YSL Tributes $175 from $895
> View attachment 3614438
> 
> 
> Dior Comete Pumps $17 from $1070. These were brand new!
> View attachment 3614436
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Hesper Sandal $30 from $695
> View attachment 3614437
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Jacqueline $219 from $1095
> View attachment 3614446
> 
> 
> Rack Finds
> 
> Roberto Cavalli Print Dress $67 from $1430
> View attachment 3614448
> 
> 
> Victoria Beckham Dress $85 from $1795
> View attachment 3614449
> 
> 
> I actually plan on returning this one because I don't think I could tailor it my size. It's a size 8 if anyone's interested.
> 
> Phelan Metallic Dress $88 from $1840
> View attachment 3614451



Nice!!! Love the cavalli!


----------



## vornado

hellokimmiee said:


> Have been bouncing between the rack & last chance lately.
> 
> Last Chance Finds:
> 
> YSL Tributes $175 from $895
> View attachment 3614438
> 
> 
> Dior Comete Pumps $17 from $1070. These were brand new!
> View attachment 3614436
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Hesper Sandal $30 from $695
> View attachment 3614437
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Jacqueline $219 from $1095
> View attachment 3614446
> 
> 
> Rack Finds
> 
> Roberto Cavalli Print Dress $67 from $1430
> View attachment 3614448
> 
> 
> Victoria Beckham Dress $85 from $1795
> View attachment 3614449
> 
> 
> I actually plan on returning this one because I don't think I could tailor it my size. It's a size 8 if anyone's interested.
> 
> Phelan Metallic Dress $88 from $1840
> View attachment 3614451



$17 is crazy!!lucky you!


----------



## vanfall

hellokimmiee said:


> Lela Rose Embellished Dress $140 from $2895
> View attachment 3614471
> 
> 
> Sadly this one is missing some of the beads that make the flower center, going to see if I can somehow make it work cause it's gorgeous.
> 
> Also picked up another Peekabo awhile back at Last Chance.
> View attachment 3614476
> 
> 
> Sadly, haven't seen any good purses for some time now.



Omg dying! How much was the peekaboo?


----------



## hellokimmiee

Spotted YSL $299 red tag.
Half size too big for me [emoji24] 38.5 
DM if u wanna try charge send


----------



## hellokimmiee

vanfall said:


> Omg dying! How much was the peekaboo?



I believe this one was $700. It was more than the last one but I thought it was worth it for the actual peekabo effect


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> Have been bouncing between the rack & last chance lately.
> 
> Last Chance Finds:
> 
> YSL Tributes $175 from $895
> View attachment 3614438
> 
> 
> Dior Comete Pumps $17 from $1070. These were brand new!
> View attachment 3614436
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Hesper Sandal $30 from $695
> View attachment 3614437
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Jacqueline $219 from $1095
> View attachment 3614446
> 
> 
> Rack Finds
> 
> Roberto Cavalli Print Dress $67 from $1430
> View attachment 3614448
> 
> 
> Victoria Beckham Dress $85 from $1795
> View attachment 3614449
> 
> 
> I actually plan on returning this one because I don't think I could tailor it my size. It's a size 8 if anyone's interested.
> 
> Phelan Metallic Dress $88 from $1840
> View attachment 3614451



You always find great deals. I bet your wardrobe is impressive


----------



## Minh2

Deleted as I saw you posted the price for the peekaboo was curious thanks!


----------



## stacestall

hellokimmiee said:


> Have been bouncing between the rack & last chance lately.
> 
> Last Chance Finds:
> 
> YSL Tributes $175 from $895
> View attachment 3614438
> 
> 
> Dior Comete Pumps $17 from $1070. These were brand new!
> View attachment 3614436
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Hesper Sandal $30 from $695
> View attachment 3614437
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Jacqueline $219 from $1095
> View attachment 3614446
> 
> 
> Rack Finds
> 
> Roberto Cavalli Print Dress $67 from $1430
> View attachment 3614448
> 
> 
> Victoria Beckham Dress $85 from $1795
> View attachment 3614449
> 
> 
> I actually plan on returning this one because I don't think I could tailor it my size. It's a size 8 if anyone's interested.
> 
> Phelan Metallic Dress $88 from $1840
> View attachment 3614451


Wow!!! Amazing finds!!! You go girl!!!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

stacestall said:


> Wow!!! Amazing finds!!! You go girl!!!!





meowmix318 said:


> You always find great deals. I bet your wardrobe is impressive



Thanks ladies [emoji173] NR is by far my fav store. Def wardrobe upgrade since I started shopping there.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

hellokimmiee said:


> Thanks ladies [emoji173] NR is by far my fav store. Def wardrobe upgrade since I started shopping there.



You had some fabulous new additions!


----------



## baghagg

What is Last Chance store?


----------



## stacestall

baghagg said:


> What is Last Chance store?


It's the "nordstrom rack" of nordstrom racks
This blog explains it well:
http://abargainsabargain.blogspot.com/2011/10/only-strong-survive-nordstroms-last.html


----------



## bagnutt

stacestall said:


> It's the "nordstrom rack" of nordstrom racks
> This blog explains it well:
> http://abargainsabargain.blogspot.com/2011/10/only-strong-survive-nordstroms-last.html



LOL!! [emoji1]


----------



## bagnutt

baghagg said:


> What is Last Chance store?



I have posted this before, but it's a good read as well [emoji106]

http://archive.azcentral.com/style/...8last-chance-nordstrom-shopping-strategy.html


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bagnutt said:


> I have posted this before, but it's a good read as well [emoji106]
> 
> http://archive.azcentral.com/style/...8last-chance-nordstrom-shopping-strategy.html



I just read this. Oh my goodness, it's hilariously well-written. [emoji23] thank you for sharing!! Lol!


----------



## squidgee

bagnutt said:


> I have posted this before, but it's a good read as well [emoji106]
> 
> http://archive.azcentral.com/style/...8last-chance-nordstrom-shopping-strategy.html


Hilarious... and it makes me want to visit that Last Chance just to see how crazy it really gets!


----------



## scgirl212

A couple transfer bags! 

Blue is Tods $509 

Black McQueen is $419. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




There was also a navy Loewe bag under that little coach wallet, but I do t know how much it is!


----------



## elyseindc

Some fun finds on the clearance table. A small white Rocco, an Alexander Wang box bag & two small Stella McCartney crossbodies. 
PM me for SKU info & locations.


----------



## bagnutt

elyseindc said:


> Some fun finds on the clearance table. A small white Rocco, an Alexander Wang box bag & two small Stella McCartney crossbodies.
> PM me for SKU info & locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615661
> 
> View attachment 3615657
> View attachment 3615658
> View attachment 3615659
> View attachment 3615660



What is the price on the flat Stella with tassel? Love that Rockie, but I can't do white handbags.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Spotted these


----------



## vanfall

scgirl212 said:


> A couple transfer bags!
> 
> Blue is Tods $509
> 
> Black McQueen is $419.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615547
> 
> 
> There was also a navy Loewe bag under that little coach wallet, but I do t know how much it is!



That Tods!


----------



## pursepectives

scgirl212 said:


> A couple transfer bags!
> 
> Blue is Tods $509
> 
> Black McQueen is $419.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615547
> 
> 
> There was also a navy Loewe bag under that little coach wallet, but I do t know how much it is!


The SA said they no longer do charge sends but if anyone has luck, let me know


----------



## hedgwin99

Some finds





These are at Bergen NJ Rack


----------



## bakeacookie

I saw some refurb Prada flats and YSL heels (the ones everyone likes) but they were so worn for a worn and refurb pair that their asking price $179 & $279 were not worth it. But if interested, PM me. Doubt this location does charge sends though. 


They should've gone to last chance. 

I guess everything must have gotten scooped up during the last CTR, didn't really find anything yesterday.


----------



## hedgwin99

This is one ugly and pricy LC in my opinion


----------



## hedgwin99

Only pickup these


----------



## PetiteFromSF

If anyone is interested - SW Urban OTK size 7 on NR app


https://www.nordstromrack.com/brands/Stuart Weitzman/Women/Shoes/Boots & Booties/Over the Knee


----------



## hedgwin99

elisainthecity said:


> If anyone is interested - SW Urban OTK size 7 on NR app
> View attachment 3616400
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/brands/Stuart Weitzman/Women/Shoes/Boots & Booties/Over the Knee



Bummer[emoji28]


----------



## leisurekitty

A few Friday finds:


----------



## pinky7129

A few sat finds


----------



## maruko101

Saw a pair of pink Rockstud pumps in 37 for $508.


----------



## bussbuss

leisurekitty said:


> A few Friday finds:
> View attachment 3616565
> 
> View attachment 3616567
> 
> View attachment 3616568
> 
> View attachment 3616569
> 
> View attachment 3616570
> 
> View attachment 3616571
> 
> View attachment 3616572
> 
> View attachment 3616573
> 
> View attachment 3616574


This looks so much liie my rack...but i have not seen any good bags in ages.....did you get the ps wit the fringe?


----------



## meowmix318

hedgwin99 said:


> Only pickup these
> View attachment 3616340
> View attachment 3616341
> View attachment 3616342


Great colors


----------



## IStuckACello

leisurekitty said:


> A few Friday finds:
> View attachment 3616565
> 
> View attachment 3616567
> 
> View attachment 3616568
> 
> View attachment 3616569
> 
> View attachment 3616570
> 
> View attachment 3616571
> 
> View attachment 3616572
> 
> View attachment 3616573
> 
> View attachment 3616574


Love your Chloe flats lol.How much was the PS1? Was it one of those white tags?


----------



## squidgee

Ladies I returned these beauties to NR this afternoon. PM for location if interested.


----------



## leisurekitty

IStuckACello said:


> Love your Chloe flats lol.How much was the PS1? Was it one of those white tags?



Thanks!! LOL! All of the handbags were red tagged. The PS1 was $629.97 from $1795


----------



## leisurekitty

bussbuss said:


> This looks so much liie my rack...but i have not seen any good bags in ages.....did you get the ps wit the fringe?



I did not get any of the bags.


----------



## squidgee

And snagged these for myself. [emoji7]

Equipment silk blouse from $268 to $40  and a Cooper & Ella blouse, from $120 to $49.



This top is just GORGEOUS! It's so light and floaty and perfect for spring.



And these shoes.  Traded in the burgundy for more warm weather options.



And the best part is I used a $100 note so all this came to just $77.


----------



## Ou_louise

On the app now! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
only one left


----------



## krisvoys

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1997195/chloe-lace-up-block-heel-sandal-women?color=BEIGE

Chloe sandal sz 39 on the website


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

On the app now


----------



## verdisto716

Edit:nvmd someone already beat me to it [emoji12]


----------



## PetiteFromSF

On the app! 1 left.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

found this at NR. Didn't buy. Dm for store info. Not sure if store still does charge send 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3619699


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 3619656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this at NR. Didn't buy. Dm for store info. Not sure if store still does charge send



Pm'd you!!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

ballerinakgurl said:


> Pm'd you!!



Messaged you the info. You were the first dm I received


----------



## anabanana745

Which rack do you guys recommend in Dallas? I know the northpark location isn't bad, but galleria location sucks. Has anyone been to the Shepard place location?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

ballerinakgurl said:


> Pm'd you!!



Please let us know if you were able to do a charge send.


----------



## applecidered

anabanana745 said:


> Which rack do you guys recommend in Dallas? I know the northpark location isn't bad, but galleria location sucks. Has anyone been to the Shepard place location?



Northpark is probably the only one in Dallas worth going to, IMO.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Sorry in advance for the long post. So I'm in Arizona for work, which I was not to happy about until I realized my hotel was 7 miles away from the last chance. 

Let's just say I was not mentally prepared for the chaos. It's more like shopping at a Burlington or TJ Maxx, which I hate cuz it reminds me of being a kid and having to work at my dads thrift store.  No shade intended to anyone who loves thrifting it's just not for me.  Even though it's a Tuesday it was busy. 

I didn't really have it in me to really burrow through the handbag bins but I did see a small balenciaga crossbody ($199), 2 mediumish ps1's ($449) 1 was in terrible condition and 2 Marc Jacob Stam's  ($350ish). There was definitely a time many years ago when I would've loved to have a Stam. The handbag bins are just a lot to go through and I was little scared of what I'd find if I went all the way to the bottom. 

Considering the condition I thought the bags were overpriced. Shoes were a good deal. Lots of Uggs all $59 some looked good others looked awful. Saw some jimmy choos, Giorgio Armani, Prada and Dolce. 

I only bought 2 things which I'm very happy with because I know they aren't deals I'd find elsewhere. 

I got these MBMJ flats and Karen Walker sunnies. The shoes had some scuffs but I got them all off with a makeup wipe. The sunglasses were in surprisingly good condition considering they are mirrored. They're just a little bent but nothing I can't fix with a hair dryer (I sold Sunglasses for 10yrs). 

I may try to go again before I leave maybe in the morning.


----------



## Kitts

anabanana745 said:


> Which rack do you guys recommend in Dallas? I know the northpark location isn't bad, but galleria location sucks. Has anyone been to the Shepard place location?



Personally, I don't care for Shepherd Place. Their shoe area used to have just one shoe out and you got the mate in the back. They eliminated that now and put out the pairs in boxes but they didn't update the shelving, so basically you can't see in the boxes on the top shelves. I guess just a pet peeve, but I prefer Northpark and Galleria over Shepherd. I've been wanting to try the one in Southlake.

ETA: There is a NM Last Call in the Shepherd shopping center too.


----------



## meowmix318

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Sorry in advance for the long post. So I'm in Arizona for work, which I was not to happy about until I realized my hotel was 7 miles away from the last chance.
> 
> Let's just say I was not mentally prepared for the chaos. It's more like shopping at a Burlington or TJ Maxx, which I hate cuz it reminds me of being a kid and having to work at my dads thrift store.  No shade intended to anyone who loves thrifting it's just not for me.  Even though it's a Tuesday it was busy.
> 
> I didn't really have it in me to really burrow through the handbag bins but I did see a small balenciaga crossbody ($199), 2 mediumish ps1's ($449) 1 was in terrible condition and 2 Marc Jacob Stam's  ($350ish). There was definitely a time many years ago when I would've loved to have a Stam. The handbag bins are just a lot to go through and I was little scared of what I'd find if I went all the way to the bottom.
> 
> Considering the condition I thought the bags were overpriced. Shoes were a good deal. Lots of Uggs all $59 some looked good others looked awful. Saw some jimmy choos, Giorgio Armani, Prada and Dolce.
> 
> I only bought 2 things which I'm very happy with because I know they aren't deals I'd find elsewhere.
> 
> I got these MBMJ flats and Karen Walker sunnies. The shoes had some scuffs but I got them all off with a makeup wipe. The sunglasses were in surprisingly good condition considering they are mirrored. They're just a little bent but nothing I can't fix with a hair dryer (I sold Sunglasses for 10yrs).
> 
> I may try to go again before I leave maybe in the morning.
> View attachment 3619873
> View attachment 3619874
> View attachment 3619875


Good job. Last chance sounds very overwhelming and I most likely wouldn't go through all the bins and dig if I went.


----------



## bagnutt

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Sorry in advance for the long post. So I'm in Arizona for work, which I was not to happy about until I realized my hotel was 7 miles away from the last chance.
> 
> Let's just say I was not mentally prepared for the chaos. It's more like shopping at a Burlington or TJ Maxx, which I hate cuz it reminds me of being a kid and having to work at my dads thrift store.  No shade intended to anyone who loves thrifting it's just not for me.  Even though it's a Tuesday it was busy.
> 
> I didn't really have it in me to really burrow through the handbag bins but I did see a small balenciaga crossbody ($199), 2 mediumish ps1's ($449) 1 was in terrible condition and 2 Marc Jacob Stam's  ($350ish). There was definitely a time many years ago when I would've loved to have a Stam. The handbag bins are just a lot to go through and I was little scared of what I'd find if I went all the way to the bottom.
> 
> Considering the condition I thought the bags were overpriced. Shoes were a good deal. Lots of Uggs all $59 some looked good others looked awful. Saw some jimmy choos, Giorgio Armani, Prada and Dolce.
> 
> I only bought 2 things which I'm very happy with because I know they aren't deals I'd find elsewhere.
> 
> I got these MBMJ flats and Karen Walker sunnies. The shoes had some scuffs but I got them all off with a makeup wipe. The sunglasses were in surprisingly good condition considering they are mirrored. They're just a little bent but nothing I can't fix with a hair dryer (I sold Sunglasses for 10yrs).
> 
> I may try to go again before I leave maybe in the morning.
> View attachment 3619873
> View attachment 3619874
> View attachment 3619875



Those shoes are the cutest! 
Great prices [emoji122]


----------



## letteshop

Spotted:

Tod's $209.97



Alice and Olivia $159.97



Chiara Ferragni $189.97



Prada $249.97 (RT)



Burberry $269.97


----------



## letteshop

First time spotting Chanel at my Rack...$879.97.  It's ugly and has a hole lol


----------



## letteshop

Designer transfers.  Hervé Leger


----------



## hedgwin99

letteshop said:


> First time spotting Chanel at my Rack...$879.97.  It's ugly and has a hole lol
> 
> View attachment 3620354



Too bad!


----------



## IStuckACello

What's this called? Dm for location


----------



## pursepectives

letteshop said:


> First time spotting Chanel at my Rack...$879.97.  It's ugly and has a hole lol
> 
> View attachment 3620354


wow and it doesn't even look like a classic Chanel piece...It's a plain cardigan??? That's crazy....


----------



## shopbo

IStuckACello said:


> View attachment 3620405
> 
> What's this called? Dm for location


Looks like the nano Drew. It's a shame it doesn't fit my phone or else I'd be all over that deal! Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## IStuckACello

IStuckACello said:


> View attachment 3620405
> 
> What's this called? Dm for location



Location given


----------



## hedgwin99

IStuckACello said:


> View attachment 3620405
> 
> What's this called? Dm for location



Wowwwwwwwww amazing good price [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## IStuckACello

Okay love you all but please no more pms on the Chloe-it's pending


----------



## gquinn

IStuckACello said:


> View attachment 3620405
> 
> What's this called? Dm for location



Omg that's an amazing deal! Who's the lucky gal????


----------



## letteshop

IStuckACello said:


> View attachment 3620405
> 
> What's this called? Dm for location



Darn, missed this post....I've been searching for a Drew or Faye


----------



## letteshop

pursepectives said:


> wow and it doesn't even look like a classic Chanel piece...It's a plain cardigan??? That's crazy....



It's a cashmere dress.  I agree it doesn't look like a classic.  I think there may have been a button where the hole is that would hold the "wrap" part of the dress but I'm assuming somebody ripped it off :/


----------



## pecknnibble

IStuckACello said:


> View attachment 3620405
> 
> What's this called? Dm for location



Omg I wish I had seen this earlier! I've been dying for a drew! Nice find [emoji4]


----------



## verdisto716

IStuckACello said:


> View attachment 3620405
> 
> What's this called? Dm for location



So cute! Nice find!!


----------



## IStuckACello

All right the bag is officially spoken for. I do have a question for you all-usually I give locations out to two members at a time because usually someone drops out of  the running and I'd hate for beautiful sought after items to go to a potential reseller later. How do you all do it? One person? In this case, apparently this was so popular that both people wanted it and got right on it. I feel badly and wonder what everyone else does.


----------



## hedgwin99

IStuckACello said:


> All right the bag is officially spoken for. I do have a question for you all-usually I give locations out to two members at a time because usually someone drops out of  the running and I'd hate for beautiful sought after items to go to a potential reseller later. How do you all do it? One person? In this case, apparently this was so popular that both people wanted it and got right on it. I feel badly and wonder what everyone else does.



I just want to say even if I lose out on the item you shared.. I would've still be grateful that you shared the intel in the first place n offer up to TPFers [emoji4]


----------



## IStuckACello

hedgwin99 said:


> I just want to say even if I lose out on the item you shared.. I would've still be grateful that you shared the intel in the first place n offer up to TPFers [emoji4]



Thank you, Of course! It brings me joy when people get what they want! Haha it's such a rush finding random gems. I really appreciate people sharing here.


----------



## IStuckACello

Also, I saw some Chloe Lauren "inspired" flats all over today [emoji35]it got my hopes up like 3x until I realized it was a regular item in all sizes. Don't be fooled like me [emoji20]


----------



## sparksfly

On the app:


----------



## pursepectives

Spotted JimmyChoo bag for $430


----------



## IStuckACello

pursepectives said:


> Spotted JimmyChoo bag for $430
> View attachment 3620793



Not bad in pricing , was it worn and refurb as well?


----------



## pursepectives

IStuckACello said:


> Not bad in pricing , was it worn and refurb as well?


It looked like it had the original Nordstrom label with a clearance tag over it. It didn't have a price tag but the SA rang it up as $436. Also has some nice gold feet on the bottom + a longer all leather strap.

Found it! It's the Anna hobo bag:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/jimmy-choo-anna-hobo/3703348


----------



## minicake

pursepectives said:


> It looked like it had the original Nordstrom label with a clearance tag over it. It didn't have a price tag but the SA rang it up as $436. Also has some nice gold feet on the bottom + a longer all leather strap.
> 
> Found it! It's the Anna hobo bag:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/jimmy-choo-anna-hobo/3703348


Ooh that is nice! Best find!


----------



## Ou_louise

IStuckACello said:


> Also, I saw some Chloe Lauren "inspired" flats all over today [emoji35]it got my hopes up like 3x until I realized it was a regular item in all sizes. Don't be fooled like me [emoji20]



Omg the same thing happened to me! I was in the shoe aisle and from the corner Of my eye I thought I saw the Lauren flats in nude but it ended up being Sam Edelman [emoji30]


----------



## itsmree

IStuckACello said:


> All right the bag is officially spoken for. I do have a question for you all-usually I give locations out to two members at a time because usually someone drops out of  the running and I'd hate for beautiful sought after items to go to a potential reseller later. How do you all do it? One person? In this case, apparently this was so popular that both people wanted it and got right on it. I feel badly and wonder what everyone else does.


i have only done this once (our sad little nr doesn't get much), but i gave the store our to three and told the 2nd and 3rd person that they were the 2nd and 3rd. just so they knew there was someone or two in front of them


----------



## deathcookie

Been super busy and haven't shopped in many months, so I found a few goodies yesterday..

latest unicorn!  beading was torn up but couldn't pass up Parker for .01:






cute Parker laser cut leather mini dress for 93% off:





not amazing Joie deal but needed a coat like this (75% off):





and found some butter london nail polish for $1 too!


----------



## ladybeaumont

deathcookie said:


> Been super busy and haven't shopped in many months, so I found a few goodies yesterday..
> 
> latest unicorn!  beading was torn up but couldn't pass up Parker for .01:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute Parker laser cut leather mini dress for 93% off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not amazing Joie deal but needed a coat like this (75% off):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and found some butter london nail polish for $1 too!



That Parker laser dress is stunning!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Has anyone ever received the wrong pair of shoes when ordering from NordstromRack.com? I just got my package only to open the box to find NINA shoes instead of Malone Souliers. Weird thing is that it came with the original shoe box, shoe bags, and heel caps. 

I've contacted NR and they said they will investigate. I am so fearful it's a lost cause. There is a major a possibility that the shoes I ordered are in some other box (someone might be very lucky) and since NR is limited stock, there probably  isn't even going to be a replacement.

I'm literally going to cry.


----------



## pursepectives

elisainthecity said:


> Has anyone ever received the wrong pair of shoes when ordering from NordstromRack.com? I just got my package only to open the box to find NINA shoes instead of Malone Souliers. Weird thing is that it came with the original shoe box, shoe bags, and heel caps.
> 
> I've contacted NR and they said they will investigate. I am so fearful it's a lost cause. There is a major a possibility that the shoes I ordered are in some other box (someone might be very lucky) and since NR is limited stock, there probably  isn't even going to be a replacement.
> 
> I'm literally going to cry.


I once had an order that came in a few separate boxes, and got an extra one with someone else's stuff in it. I called NR.com customer service to return the box and told them the order number and information, and they said they'd email me a return label but they never did. They also never called me back. I'm sure they'll try to check in their warehouse and stores, but they might just refund you and have you send the items back. The customer service definitely isn't as great as full line Nordstrom.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

pursepectives said:


> I once had an order that came in a few separate boxes, and got an extra one with someone else's stuff in it. I called NR.com customer service to return the box and told them the order number and information, and they said they'd email me a return label but they never did. They also never called me back. I'm sure they'll try to check in their warehouse and stores, but they might just refund you and have you send the items back. The customer service definitely isn't as great as full line Nordstrom.



Ugh. [emoji53] Well, at least I know I should not get my hopes up. 

Thank you for sharing though.


----------



## katlun

Went to the rack today because I saw on hautelook Nest candles for a sweet price and I have an issue with candles especially Nest ones. 

The Rack didn't have Nest candles this time and I really couldn't find anything I wanted to buy but saw a cute iPhone charger that I knew my kids and husband would not mistake it as theirs, so I picked it up.  It was only ticketed $2.10, but it rang up a penny!!

My first and more than likely only penny item I will ever find.


----------



## Fikaccnut

elisainthecity said:


> Has anyone ever received the wrong pair of shoes when ordering from NordstromRack.com? I just got my package only to open the box to find NINA shoes instead of Malone Souliers. Weird thing is that it came with the original shoe box, shoe bags, and heel caps.
> 
> I've contacted NR and they said they will investigate. I am so fearful it's a lost cause. There is a major a possibility that the shoes I ordered are in some other box (someone might be very lucky) and since NR is limited stock, there probably  isn't even going to be a replacement.
> 
> I'm literally going to cry.



I'm so sorry!

It's happened to me twice. Once with MCM - still got MCM, but got sneakers instead of boots - and once with LOUBOUTINS [emoji24] (got someone else's order completely, they were men's shoes and the invoice had someone else's info).

They will say whatever they think you want to hear to get you off the phone, but unfortunately they won't do anything at all. I returned both pairs to my local store and never heard another word about either order. They were both pretty rare, so since they didn't have a replacement to ship they probably just shrugged and moved on.

Between getting the wrong stuff, awful CS, and orders taking forever to ship, I've sworn off the site completely. It's like roulette every time I order, and I don't want to wait 3 weeks to be disappointed.


----------



## krisvoys

Man I'm surprised at all the bad NR.com experiences. I have been ordering off of there a ton lately and have gotten my items within a couple days and never had any issues with getting the proper items. I'm sorry some of you are having fun such issues with them


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Fikaccnut said:


> I'm so sorry!
> 
> It's happened to me twice. Once with MCM - still got MCM, but got sneakers instead of boots - and once with LOUBOUTINS [emoji24] (got someone else's order completely, they were men's shoes and the invoice had someone else's info).
> 
> They will say whatever they think you want to hear to get you off the phone, but unfortunately they won't do anything at all. I returned both pairs to my local store and never heard another word about either order. They were both pretty rare, so since they didn't have a replacement to ship they probably just shrugged and moved on.
> 
> Between getting the wrong stuff, awful CS, and orders taking forever to ship, I've sworn off the site completely. It's like roulette every time I order, and I don't want to wait 3 weeks to be disappointed.



Omg that's awful! [emoji45] finding Loubs is like a needle in a haystack. I'm so sorry it happened to you, too. 

I've only ordered from NR.com a handful of times (I prefer to go in store), but I'm so disappointed. Usually stuff that isn't rare (Burberry watch, mbmj shoes). 

The CS rep was very understanding and kind on the phone, but based on others' experiences, I'm having my doubts. [emoji24]

Thank you all for sharing though. Next time, won't be too excited until the item actually gets to me.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Currently in store... pm for location. Both are $254.


----------



## verdisto716

3.1 Philip lim


----------



## verdisto716




----------



## verdisto716

Some balenciagas


----------



## verdisto716

One of the better deals I've seen on Valentino at nr. Not my style though


----------



## verdisto716

So pretty! Not a good deal though (but I'm very tempted)


----------



## Cthai

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3622108
> 
> View attachment 3622109
> 
> 
> 3.1 Philip lim



I brought this same bag a few weeks back and it was 2 something ... not 3 plus .


----------



## verdisto716

They're now down to 90%. Don't know if it's worth it


----------



## peacelovesequin

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3622139
> 
> View attachment 3622140
> 
> Some balenciagas



Wish these were my size! [emoji173]️[emoji182]


----------



## verdisto716

peacelovesequin said:


> Wish these were my size! [emoji173]️[emoji182]



What size are you looking for? Maybe I can find some!


----------



## hedgwin99

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3622183
> 
> View attachment 3622184
> 
> 
> They're now down to 90%. Don't know if it's worth it



Is this Wolford? If it is I say YES! Very worth it [emoji4]


----------



## peacelovesequin

verdisto716 said:


> What size are you looking for? Maybe I can find some!



42. It's rare! [emoji28]


----------



## verdisto716

peacelovesequin said:


> 42. It's rare! [emoji28]



No luck [emoji53] I only saw one other in a 40


----------



## verdisto716

hedgwin99 said:


> Is this Wolford? If it is I say YES! Very worth it [emoji4]



No they were Burberry. [emoji51]I saw people spotting these since December (with higher prices)


----------



## verdisto716

Cthai said:


> I brought this same bag a few weeks back and it was 2 something ... not 3 plus .



That's really odd... I saw all the designer bags at that location were marked 65% no matter what the bag was... maybe it was a bigger size??


----------



## wis3ly

PM me for location. Not sure if they do charge sends though.


----------



## wis3ly

Saw this at Burlington and had a good laugh 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3622475


----------



## stacestall

Hi everyone! I'm out in the Lombard, IL area for the next week for some R&R and soo excited because now I can finally check out the new Last Chance! Of course Last Chance is the only reason why I decided to make sure the hotel was in Oakbrook  lol I know I'm definitely going to make going to Last Chance a priority, but I was also thinking about hitting up some of the racks as well. I know there's one in Oakbrook that usually has nice designer clothes but I'm more of a designer shoe/purse kind of girl. Does anyone suggest a different rack to try out that might be more promising? I was thinking the State Street rack downtown usually would have a small shoe treasure or two, but I didn't know if it would be worth it to try the one at the Fashion Outlets of Chicago, Woodfield, South Loop, or Lincoln Park. I had ventured over to the Naperville one a few years ago during a visit here, but it didn't see like they had any designers so I wasn't going to put that one on my list. I'd greatly appreciate any insight and will definitely share and goodies I stumble upon shopping gods willing lol!


----------



## verdisto716

wis3ly said:


> View attachment 3622446
> View attachment 3622447
> View attachment 3622448
> View attachment 3622449
> View attachment 3622450
> View attachment 3622451
> View attachment 3622452
> 
> 
> PM me for location. Not sure if they do charge sends though.



Those weitzman's...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm in love. Too bad I can't feed my flippers in them [emoji24]


----------



## verdisto716

stacestall said:


> Hi everyone! I'm out in the Lombard, IL area for the next week for some R&R and soo excited because now I can finally check out the new Last Chance! Of course Last Chance is the only reason why I decided to make sure the hotel was in Oakbrook  lol I know I'm definitely going to make going to Last Chance a priority, but I was also thinking about hitting up some of the racks as well. I know there's one in Oakbrook that usually has nice designer clothes but I'm more of a designer shoe/purse kind of girl. Does anyone suggest a different rack to try out that might be more promising? I was thinking the State Street rack downtown usually would have a small shoe treasure or two, but I didn't know if it would be worth it to try the one at the Fashion Outlets of Chicago, Woodfield, South Loop, or Lincoln Park. I had ventured over to the Naperville one a few years ago during a visit here, but it didn't see like they had any designers so I wasn't going to put that one on my list. I'd greatly appreciate any insight and will definitely share and goodies I stumble upon shopping gods willing lol!




Wow so brave..... I don't think I could ever handle last chance, I'd be too overwhelmed. Good luck!! Several gals on here find a lot of excellent deals in Chicago from what I remember. It must be the Mecca of Rack bargains


----------



## verdisto716

wis3ly said:


> Also saw this at Burlington had a good laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622471



Wow that deal... so good.... why can't I find anything like that.  [emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## buyingpig

wis3ly said:


> .


Lol, thank you for the laugh!


----------



## pursepectives

verdisto716 said:


> Those weitzman's...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm in love. Too bad I can't feed my flippers in them [emoji24]


are you talking about the burgundy highlands? I've see one in a 10 or 10.5 if that's your shoe size. They run a little big.


----------



## verdisto716

pursepectives said:


> are you talking about the burgundy highlands? I've see one in a 10 or 10.5 if that's your shoe size. They run a little big.



Yes they're so pretty! Unfortunately I range from 6.5 extra extra wide to 8 so it won't work. [emoji17] thanks for letting me know though!


----------



## verdisto716




----------



## bagnutt

$1200 Ferragamo boots for $258. Size 38.5. Why can't they have deals like this on Valentino?


----------



## mranda

stacestall said:


> Hi everyone! I'm out in the Lombard, IL area for the next week for some R&R and soo excited because now I can finally check out the new Last Chance! Of course Last Chance is the only reason why I decided to make sure the hotel was in Oakbrook  lol I know I'm definitely going to make going to Last Chance a priority, but I was also thinking about hitting up some of the racks as well. I know there's one in Oakbrook that usually has nice designer clothes but I'm more of a designer shoe/purse kind of girl. Does anyone suggest a different rack to try out that might be more promising? I was thinking the State Street rack downtown usually would have a small shoe treasure or two, but I didn't know if it would be worth it to try the one at the Fashion Outlets of Chicago, Woodfield, South Loop, or Lincoln Park. I had ventured over to the Naperville one a few years ago during a visit here, but it didn't see like they had any designers so I wasn't going to put that one on my list. I'd greatly appreciate any insight and will definitely share and goodies I stumble upon shopping gods willing lol!



Hi! State Street was my favorite rack when I lived in the city. I personally haven't had any luck at The Fashion Outlets or Naperville. I think that Northbrook is the best rack in the suburbs, but it's close to an hour away from where you are staying. Good luck!


----------



## bagnutt

Wasn't someone looking for these Vince in size 8.5? $109


----------



## verdisto716

bagnutt said:


> $1200 Ferragamo boots for $258. Size 38.5. Why can't they have deals like this on Valentino?
> View attachment 3622507





verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3622143
> 
> View attachment 3622144
> 
> 
> So pretty! Not a good deal though (but I'm very tempted)



That's it, I'm returning my loafers! Can't justify keeping when I see other people finding such good deals on ferragamo's. [emoji28] as always you're the queen of finding amazing things @bagnutt


----------



## squidgee

wis3ly said:


> View attachment 3622446
> View attachment 3622447
> View attachment 3622448
> View attachment 3622449
> View attachment 3622450
> View attachment 3622451
> View attachment 3622452
> 
> 
> PM me for location. Not sure if they do charge sends though.



All these pretties and none in my size! I call that torture.


----------



## morejunkny

wis3ly said:


> Saw this at Burlington and had a good laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622475



I saw that one too! Union Square? [emoji1]


----------



## stacestall

mranda said:


> Hi! State Street was my favorite rack when I lived in the city. I personally haven't had any luck at The Fashion Outlets or Naperville. I think that Northbrook is the best rack in the suburbs, but it's close to an hour away from where you are staying. Good luck!


Thanks mranda! That's what my gut was telling me. I think I'll just focus on last chance and state street tomorrow bc I desperately "need" some new shoes lol


----------



## minicake

wis3ly said:


> View attachment 3622446
> View attachment 3622447
> View attachment 3622448
> View attachment 3622449
> View attachment 3622450
> View attachment 3622451
> View attachment 3622452
> 
> 
> PM me for location. Not sure if they do charge sends though.


Love those Valentino shoes. Would you be able to PM me the location please?


----------



## wis3ly

minicake said:


> Love those Valentino shoes. Would you be able to PM me the location please?



Pm'd!


----------



## elyseindc

stacestall said:


> Hi everyone! I'm out in the Lombard, IL area for the next week for some R&R and soo excited because now I can finally check out the new Last Chance! Of course Last Chance is the only reason why I decided to make sure the hotel was in Oakbrook  lol I know I'm definitely going to make going to Last Chance a priority, but I was also thinking about hitting up some of the racks as well. I know there's one in Oakbrook that usually has nice designer clothes but I'm more of a designer shoe/purse kind of girl. Does anyone suggest a different rack to try out that might be more promising? I was thinking the State Street rack downtown usually would have a small shoe treasure or two, but I didn't know if it would be worth it to try the one at the Fashion Outlets of Chicago, Woodfield, South Loop, or Lincoln Park. I had ventured over to the Naperville one a few years ago during a visit here, but it didn't see like they had any designers so I wasn't going to put that one on my list. I'd greatly appreciate any insight and will definitely share and goodies I stumble upon shopping gods willing lol!


I generally would tell you to go to State Street, but lately I have had good luck with the Rack at Chicago & Michigan downtown. (especially since they recently received a HUGE selection of full line transfers). Good luck! I hope you find some goodies.


----------



## hellokimmiee

stacestall said:


> Hi everyone! I'm out in the Lombard, IL area for the next week for some R&R and soo excited because now I can finally check out the new Last Chance! Of course Last Chance is the only reason why I decided to make sure the hotel was in Oakbrook  lol I know I'm definitely going to make going to Last Chance a priority, but I was also thinking about hitting up some of the racks as well. I know there's one in Oakbrook that usually has nice designer clothes but I'm more of a designer shoe/purse kind of girl. Does anyone suggest a different rack to try out that might be more promising? I was thinking the State Street rack downtown usually would have a small shoe treasure or two, but I didn't know if it would be worth it to try the one at the Fashion Outlets of Chicago, Woodfield, South Loop, or Lincoln Park. I had ventured over to the Naperville one a few years ago during a visit here, but it didn't see like they had any designers so I wasn't going to put that one on my list. I'd greatly appreciate any insight and will definitely share and goodies I stumble upon shopping gods willing lol!



Good luck with LC! I've gone a few times this week but didn't find anything good, hopefully tomorrow is the day.

I recommend State Street for shoes, Chicago Ave & Northbrook for clothes. All are equally good for purses.

Woodfield is decent for shoes but can be inconsistent, same with Lincoln Park. South Loop is my least favorite Rack and I would pass on it all together. 

Fashion Outlets are probably worth checking out, especially if Gucci is having a sale. The Neiman Marcus Last Call there gets Louboutins & Chanel shoes occasionally.


----------



## stacestall

elyseindc said:


> I generally would tell you to go to State Street, but lately I have had good luck with the Rack at Chicago & Michigan downtown. (especially since they recently received a HUGE selection of full line transfers). Good luck! I hope you find some goodies.





hellokimmiee said:


> Good luck with LC! I've gone a few times this week but didn't find anything good, hopefully tomorrow is the day.
> 
> I recommend State Street for shoes, Chicago Ave & Northbrook for clothes. All are equally good for purses.
> 
> Woodfield is decent for shoes but can be inconsistent, same with Lincoln Park. South Loop is my least favorite Rack and I would pass on it all together.
> 
> Fashion Outlets are probably worth checking out, especially if Gucci is having a sale. The Neiman Marcus Last Call there gets Louboutins & Chanel shoes occasionally.



Thank you sooo much Elyseindc & hellokimmiee ! I think I'm gonna get up early tomorrow and check out LC, so excited for the wild hunt lol  [emoji5] and maybe if I get done at a decent hour I might go into the city and check out state & chicago av, if not then I might save them for Monday and go will ppl are at work so I might find some treasures [emoji848] If you see someone combing over the size 10s or 41s in a green north face hoodie and leggings that's me in full fledge shopping warfare mode, ready to survive the craziness of the wild resellers lol


----------



## stacestall

Oh by the way, I went to the Oakbrook Terrace NR and they had a bunch of Proenza schouler blazers, dresses, and sweaters, mostly in the $200-$300 range. No designer bags, they had some random older version Jimmy choos and plenty of purple Chiara Ferragnis for the regular NR tag price.


----------



## pursepectives

Found this Burberry "Danielle" dress with an altered/refinished tag on it. $199 from $1195. It's still being sold at NM so I think it's a recent full line transfer. Not sure if it's worth it for a nice but plain black dress:


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

wis3ly said:


> View attachment 3622446
> View attachment 3622447
> View attachment 3622448
> View attachment 3622449
> View attachment 3622450
> View attachment 3622451
> View attachment 3622452
> 
> 
> PM me for location. Not sure if they do charge sends though.


Pm'd you.


----------



## peacelovesequin

verdisto716 said:


> No luck [emoji53] I only saw one other in a 40



Thanks for checking! [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## pinky7129

Found this beauty! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Mini Rockie in Neptune with strap


----------



## stacestall

Alrighty, so I checked out Last Chance in Yorktown today and sadly left empty handed but I still have faith lol. It was way more relaxed than Phoenix but it was super annoying with people blocking the shoe aisles with their carts or leaving their carts in the way while they're down an aisle. I spotted this Longchamp backpack hiding in the women's dresses for $20 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And I saw these Stuart Weitzman's for &60 which was a great price but I felt like they made my feet look huge, but it was probably just all in my mind lol


I went through a shopping rollercoaster bc I had found a dress I had been searching for, the DVF Olivia dress 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and I was super excited bc it was marked $75 and women's short dresses were an extra 50% off but then when I tried it on I noticed this huge stain 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and I was like, well you know what for $35 I can just take it to the cleaners or worst case scenario dye it, but then I saw the lace had a bad tear 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 so I left it. For the sales it was an extra 50% off women's short dresses, belts, and lingerie which included pajamas, and women's blazers where an extra 40% off. There's a broad range of conditions for items there from looking brand new to holy moly. And some people were very courteous while others were just rude and rummaging through racks like they were on a rampage. There are PLENTY of designer shoes for sizes 35 & 36, sadly the highest designer I found for the 40-42 range was some old beat up Charlotte Olympias which I'm sure have had better days ☹️ but I hope my second visit will be more promising!


----------



## ladybeaumont

hellokimmiee said:


> I recommend State Street for shoes, Chicago Ave & Northbrook for clothes. All are equally good for purses.



Have there been any good designer purses at Northbrook lately? The only ones I always see there are the usual MBMJ, KS, MK, etc.


----------



## lms910

Anyone been to the Boston Rack in Back Bay area? I'll be there in a few weeks om vacay and wanted to see if it was worthwhile!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted on NR.


----------



## intrigue

Spotted today. I did not purchase.


----------



## k5ml3k

Finally found my rag & bone shoes!! It says that they're worn and refurbished but does this look like worn and refurbished to you guys? 






Also, they had some Valentino rockstuds but the price were crazy at over $700!


----------



## stacestall

k5ml3k said:


> Finally found my rag & bone shoes!! It says that they're worn and refurbished but does this look like worn and refurbished to you guys?
> 
> View attachment 3624375
> 
> View attachment 3624376
> 
> 
> Also, they had some Valentino rockstuds but the price were crazy at over $700!


Get Deal! They don't look very W&R to me especially since the sole looks unmodified. Maybe they said that because of the random light marks on the suede? Or maybe someone bought them and just returned them and said they worn them even though they didn't? Idk, just randomly guessing here but that's still an awesome deal for rag & bone! Congrats!


----------



## Mimmy

k5ml3k said:


> Finally found my rag & bone shoes!! It says that they're worn and refurbished but does this look like worn and refurbished to you guys?
> 
> View attachment 3624375
> 
> View attachment 3624376
> 
> 
> Also, they had some Valentino rockstuds but the price were crazy at over $700!



Great find, k5ml3k! Nope, don't look worn at all.  Rag & Bone boots come with a dust bag. Sometimes if the dust bag and box are missing, I think that that they sell them as worn and refurbished. Maybe the suede has a few marks, but I think that you can brush those out without any difficulty!


----------



## peacelovesequin

k5ml3k said:


> Finally found my rag & bone shoes!! It says that they're worn and refurbished but does this look like worn and refurbished to you guys?
> 
> View attachment 3624375
> 
> View attachment 3624376
> 
> 
> Also, they had some Valentino rockstuds but the price were crazy at over $700!



Great find! [emoji4]


----------



## ting0236

Hi everyone! just wanna share my great deal found yesterday.
Im always looking for a chloe drew bag in NR, but I found this chloe hudson. It was 669 before tax
It's pretty too so i decided to buy this one as well! Hopefully i can find my chloe drew in NR very soon! good luck everyone!


----------



## ting0236

btw, just wonder if Its still possible for giving the UPC to the SA and asking them to ship the item to me?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

ting0236 said:


> Hi everyone! just wanna share my great deal found yesterday.
> Im always looking for a chloe drew bag in NR, but I found this chloe hudson. It was 669 before tax
> It's pretty too so i decided to buy this one as well! Hopefully i can find my chloe drew in NR very soon! good luck everyone!
> View attachment 3624417



Loovvvvee!!


----------



## ashlie

ting0236 said:


> Hi everyone! just wanna share my great deal found yesterday.
> Im always looking for a chloe drew bag in NR, but I found this chloe hudson. It was 669 before tax
> It's pretty too so i decided to buy this one as well! Hopefully i can find my chloe drew in NR very soon! good luck everyone!
> View attachment 3624417



I love this bag!!


----------



## k5ml3k

stacestall said:


> Get Deal! They don't look very W&R to me especially since the sole looks unmodified. Maybe they said that because of the random light marks on the suede? Or maybe someone bought them and just returned them and said they worn them even though they didn't? Idk, just randomly guessing here but that's still an awesome deal for rag & bone! Congrats!





Mimmy said:


> Great find, k5ml3k! Nope, don't look worn at all.  Rag & Bone boots come with a dust bag. Sometimes if the dust bag and box are missing, I think that that they sell them as worn and refurbished. Maybe the suede has a few marks, but I think that you can brush those out without any difficulty!





peacelovesequin said:


> Great find! [emoji4]



Ahh, yay!! Thanks so much guys! I was going to use my Uggs cleaner and brush to try to fix the few marks. Hopefully, it works but even if it doesn't I'm fine with it [emoji4]


----------



## LnA

LnA said:


> Spotted non RT Proenza $1k, Longchamp $65? I think, Prada and Celine sunnies $99. Didn't buy any of these. PM for location.
> View attachment 3611597
> View attachment 3611599
> View attachment 3611600
> View attachment 3611601



Went back today and the Proenzas were still there, only now they were shoved on the back of a shelf. You would think they'd make an effort to keep these $1k+ bags on a rack as diligently as the Tory Burch and Rebecca Minkoff bags.


----------



## verdisto716

LnA said:


> Went back today and the Proenzas were still there, only now they were shoved on the back of a shelf. You would think they'd make an effort to keep these $1k+ bags on a rack as diligently as the Tory Burch and Rebecca Minkoff bags.



That's an absolute travesty... [emoji15] but maybe this means no one is going to look at them and they'll go on clearance (fingers crossed)


----------



## stacestall

LnA said:


> Went back today and the Proenzas were still there, only now they were shoved on the back of a shelf. You would think they'd make an effort to keep these $1k+ bags on a rack as diligently as the Tory Burch and Rebecca Minkoff bags.



It's so annoying to see how people treat the bags, especially when they're on a table like the clearance tables and people just throw them around like rag dolls, but then they're upset at the quality of items. What really grinds my gears is when you're looking at clothes on a rack and someone comes near you to look on the same rack and they're violently pushing the hangers and clothes towards you while they scavenge through. I just wonder sometimes if people just act like this because they feel as though the merchandise isn't theirs so they don't care or if they're like this with everything and tear up even their own clothes and purses at home.


----------



## stacestall

Found these beauties! Patent leather size 40 W&R for $187
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
. 

And these SW Fringes in a 10M for $163 
	

		
			
		

		
	





PM for location in IL, not sure if they do charge sends at this rack


----------



## hellokimmiee

ladybeaumont said:


> Have there been any good designer purses at Northbrook lately? The only ones I always see there are the usual MBMJ, KS, MK, etc.



They haven't had good purses the last few times I've stopped by but they used to be just as good as downtown. I've actually noticed all the racks, other than the 2 downtown, have been getting less designer purses. Maybe it has something to do with Last Chance but I'm thinking it's employees buying things more.


----------



## vanfall

Anyone knows which NR in L.A i should hit up if Im looking for purses? TIA!  any other tips on other stores will also be greatly appreciated


----------



## newport5236

lms910 said:


> Anyone been to the Boston Rack in Back Bay area? I'll be there in a few weeks om vacay and wanted to see if it was worthwhile!



I used to go a fair amount.  They sometimes have good sunglasses and longchamp and accessories.  I feel like lately it's been a lot of overpriced stuff (it's a huge store so there is a lot to look through), and I haven't seen as much high end stuff as I used to.  It might be worth a visit, but I have been kind of let down by most of the Boston area racks lately; seems like a lot of stuff is made for rack or else too expensive for my rack standards.  Plus it takes so long to look through everything.


----------



## vanfall

expensive valentinos  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 299 fendi
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3625423


----------



## k5ml3k

vanfall said:


> View attachment 3625419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expensive valentinos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 299 fendi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625421
> View attachment 3625423



Ooohh how much?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

hellokimmiee said:


> They haven't had good purses the last few times I've stopped by but they used to be just as good as downtown. I've actually noticed all the racks, other than the 2 downtown, have been getting less designer purses. Maybe it has something to do with Last Chance but I'm thinking it's employees buying things more.


Designer purses have been hard to come by at the Racks around me. I think 2015 was the last time I saw a good amount of handbags throughout the year (Chloe, Valentino, Ferragamo, Burberry, Choos, etc.). The most decent bags I've seen lately have been leather Longchamp totes and Charlotte Olympia clutches. Such a bummer since I've been on the lookout for a new handbag.


----------



## bakeacookie

elisainthecity said:


> Designer purses have been hard to come by at the Racks around me. I think 2015 was the last time I saw a good amount of handbags throughout the year (Chloe, Valentino, Ferragamo, Burberry, Choos, etc.). The most decent bags I've seen lately have been leather Longchamp totes and Charlotte Olympia clutches. Such a bummer since I've been on the lookout for a new handbag.



Ditto. 2015 was filled with great handbags and shoes. 

Now it's a real hunt and the condition may be subpar at a higher price.


----------



## vanfall

k5ml3k said:


> Ooohh how much?



600-800


----------



## sparksfly

Someone on IG found these Tory Burch boots for $20. She bought like 4 pairs. 




Anyone seen them at their rack? I want to search and send a pair if possible.


----------



## bagnutt

sparksfly said:


> Someone on IG found these Tory Burch boots for $20. She bought like 4 pairs.
> 
> View attachment 3625578
> 
> 
> Anyone seen them at their rack? I want to search and send a pair if possible.



I saw a pair of those last week. I personally thought the leather was REALLY stiff and they looked quite uncomfortable. Maybe that's why they are so cheap.


----------



## k5ml3k

vanfall said:


> 600-800



Ooh thank you!


----------



## peacelovesequin

vanfall said:


> View attachment 3625419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expensive valentinos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 299 fendi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625421
> View attachment 3625423



Those Fendi's are unique. I would get a pair!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

When is the next CTR? [emoji4]


----------



## Cthai

bagnutt said:


> I saw a pair of those last week. I personally thought the leather was REALLY stiff and they looked quite uncomfortable. Maybe that's why they are so cheap.



Agree. Saw the same pair during last CTR it wasn't $20 but the leather felt very plastic and was uncomfortable


----------



## bagnutt

ballerinakgurl said:


> When is the next CTR? [emoji4]



Not until April, before Easter.


----------



## pursepectives

4/12-4/15. Only 1 weekend day  it's hard to shop during the work week


----------



## sparksfly

Cthai said:


> Agree. Saw the same pair during last CTR it wasn't $20 but the leather felt very plastic and was uncomfortable



Thanks!

If anyone has the UPC could you give it to me? 

I'd love to see if my store has them and check the leather out.


----------



## pcil

sparksfly said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If anyone has the UPC could you give it to me?
> 
> I'd love to see if my store has them and check the leather out.



Found one in my size and the leather is indeed very stiff! Saw a different Tory Burch boots(only 70% off) and leather is totally different.


----------



## lms910

Alexander wang rockie $295 
	

		
			
		

		
	





PM for location


----------



## lms910

Expensive rockstuds




Sz 36.5/37


----------



## ThisVNchick

MCM backpack

View attachment 3626286

View attachment 3626287


----------



## ThisVNchick




----------



## ThisVNchick

Rag and Bone Booties

View attachment 3626357

View attachment 3626360


----------



## vornado

ThisVNchick said:


> View attachment 3626298
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626299



I think we are at the same NR!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Ok for some reason some of my pics didn't load...here we go again for the rag and bone booties


----------



## ThisVNchick

I met a nice SA today who told me that NR just did a shoe markdown. Walked out with these purchases: 

AGL for $70 for my mom 



Aquatalia Boots $135


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone heard of a store not having an item in stock because the item comes up full price?

 Called one of my local stores about the TB boots. He said that they had some in stock(didn't just say 1 like the previous size he looked up) but that it rang up full price meaning they probably didn't have any in stock.


----------



## bagnutt

Missoni $78


----------



## pursepectives

Someone rescue these tiny manolos!


----------



## VernisCerise

This is random, but does NR have any specials when a new store just opens?


----------



## bagnutt

SW Hilo boots black suede
$199 / 7.5


----------



## bagnutt

Manolo
$173 / 39


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino
$520 / 38.5


----------



## bagnutt

Chiara
$98 / 40


----------



## bagnutt

Manolo
$205 / 39


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent
$198 / 37


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> SW Hilo boots black suede
> $199 / 7.5
> View attachment 3626625



Spotted these in size 8 also


----------



## bagnutt

Rag and Bone
$119 / 39


----------



## ilysukixD

bagnutt said:


> SW Hilo boots black suede
> $199 / 7.5
> View attachment 3626625



Do you know if your store still do charge and send? I'm interested in these boots!


----------



## vanfall




----------



## pursepectives

Those fringey SW 50/50s got marked down again. Too bad the fringe can't be cut off 



Spotted a gray rag and bone vest still at the Nordstrom tag price??


----------



## bagnutt

ilysukixD said:


> Do you know if your store still do charge and send? I'm interested in these boots!



Not sure, you would have to call. I messaged you the store location info.


----------



## pursepectives

Saw lots of great markdowns today, picked up some stuff:



Hunter boots $48



W&R McQueen flats $150



Kate Spade bag mistagged as Ted Baker? $40


----------



## gquinn

Spotted a Sophie Hulme bag today.


----------



## ManilaMama

Hi ladies! I'm visiting America soon. Would you know if the Nordstrom Racks in Orlando, Florida are any good (designer items)? 

Which branch is best?

The kids have Disney but mama wants to shop!!


----------



## bagnutt

Mini Minkoff $15


----------



## ting0236

bagnutt said:


> Mini Minkoff $15
> View attachment 3627298


these coins bags are so cute!! wanna get one of these and hang on my bag^^


----------



## glasskey

hullo everyone! it's been awhile! I moved from NYC (best shopping ever) to the middle of nowhere, where the most exciting shopping-related thing is when the local TJ Maxx gets MAC products. I don't get to  buy things much anymore, but this week I was out of town for work and managed to sneak into a couple of NRs and got lucky. It was kind of a lot to spend at once, but considering I've barely bought anything the past two years, and considering how extreme the markdowns were, I'm refusing to feel guilty about it. I also recently had a traumatic miscarriage, so this was my present to myself. (I'm okay now, but it sucked). I have to do this in a two parts because of how large the files are.

1. First off, I found a pair of Rockstuds NOT in my size  But I found a good home for it. For future reference, the first SA I asked refused to charge-send. Eventually, a manager agreed to do it, but she wanted to call the person who was buying (instead of the buyer calling the store), so you need to have a phone # on hand, and the person who is buying needs to be ready to answer the phone to buy right away. They were marked $250 but ended up ringing up $180. Super bitter about this not being my size lol. There was also a pair of sparkly glitter Jimmy Choos in size 39 for $200 but I didn't get photos.



2. Moncler Hermine in black for $199, worn and refurb, from $1595. It's missing it's hood and apparently the hoods aren't easy to replace  But for $200 this wasn't a deal breaker. So warm and light.


3. Lamb shearling moto jacket from Love Token. This retailed for $450, and though it's not a fancy designer brand, it's brand new (still has wrappings on the zippers/buttons), for $50 it's totally worth it to me.


----------



## glasskey

4. Ugg "Willow" for $40 from $270: okay yeah so Uggs is very freshman year of college but they are so warm and cozy, and for 85% off I went for it. I don't actually own any Uggs already--just the Costco knock offs. So I felt okay.


5. Burberry Jude moto boots for $260: I love all the grommets and chains on these. They retailed for $1295. About half a size too big, but nothing a thick pair of socks won't fix. I own black moto boots with gold hardware, so this fills a hole in my shoe collection.



6. Burberry jute and suede boots for $160: Retailed for $695. Super cute on. Not the best deal, but I couldn't resist.


7. Dolce and Gabbana Miss Sicily wallet on a chain, $309 from $1095. Definitely not the very best deal either, but I'm most excited about this. I've been lusting after a wallet on a chain that would fit my giant phone. I almost succumbed and bought a Chanel while I was in London because the pound sterling is so weak against the dollar, but resisted because I already own a flap and a boy. Also, when I lived in NYC I missed out on a black WOC from Chloe's sample sale that was $200 from $600, and was furious about it forever. This makes me feel a little better! The leather is beautiful and I love that it's plain black and a classic/iconic shape and will go with everything. It was missing its chain, which is annoying, but the original chain is just plain gold, and I have plenty of random gold purse chain/straps. Still had its authenticity card, though no dustbag.


8. Also picked up lots of makeup from Bobbi Brown, Laura Mercier, and Urban Decay.

9. TJ Maxx runway bonus purchase: These beautiful champagne Guiseppe Zanotti spiked flats retailed for $695, were $400 at TJ Maxx, and yellow tagged down to $50. Other things I've found that I've liked recently at TJM - Lilly Pulitzer laptop case fits my Surface Pro 4 perfectly and so pretty and colorful ($20 from $36), Bliss accent lighting brightening pencil for $3 from $20, Real Technique brush sets $7 from $20 (I have nicer brushes, but I like using them for travel and also when I don't have time to wash my usual brushes it's good to have backups).


10. No photos, but if anyone has a good Burlington, it's worth checking out. The last time I visited my parents, who have a great one nearby, they had Haute Hippie tees for $5 and Elie Tahari leather skirts for $8 (no typo) from $758.

Welp, that's probably my shopping for the year lol. At least it was a good one!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

spotted these Chloe's w&r size 36.5


----------



## austin0607




----------



## IStuckACello

glasskey said:


> hullo everyone! it's been awhile! I moved from NYC (best shopping ever) to the middle of nowhere, where the most exciting shopping-related thing is when the local TJ Maxx gets MAC products. I don't get to  buy things much anymore, but this week I was out of town for work and managed to sneak into a couple of NRs and got lucky. It was kind of a lot to spend at once, but considering I've barely bought anything the past two years, and considering how extreme the markdowns were, I'm refusing to feel guilty about it. I also recently had a traumatic miscarriage, so this was my present to myself. (I'm okay now, but it sucked). I have to do this in a two parts because of how large the files are.
> 
> 1. First off, I found a pair of Rockstuds NOT in my size  But I found a good home for it. For future reference, the first SA I asked refused to charge-send. Eventually, a manager agreed to do it, but she wanted to call the person who was buying (instead of the buyer calling the store), so you need to have a phone # on hand, and the person who is buying needs to be ready to answer the phone to buy right away. They were marked $250 but ended up ringing up $180. Super bitter about this not being my size lol. There was also a pair of sparkly glitter Jimmy Choos in size 39 for $200 but I didn't get photos.
> View attachment 3627311
> 
> 
> 2. Moncler Hermine in black for $199, worn and refurb, from $1595. It's missing it's hood and apparently the hoods aren't easy to replace  But for $200 this wasn't a deal breaker. So warm and light.
> View attachment 3627312
> 
> 3. Lamb shearling moto jacket from Love Token. This retailed for $450, and though it's not a fancy designer brand, it's brand new (still has wrappings on the zippers/buttons), for $50 it's totally worth it to me.
> View attachment 3627313



Sorry about your miscarriage hugs. You totally deserve those scores-love love the Moto jacket! Was it a worn and refurb?


----------



## pursepectives

austin0607 said:


> View attachment 3627582
> 
> View attachment 3627583
> 
> View attachment 3627585
> 
> View attachment 3627586


What kind of SW boots are those? The 5050 or over the knee?


----------



## austin0607

sparksfly said:


> Anyone heard of a store not having an item in stock because the item comes up full price?
> 
> Called one of my local stores about the TB boots. He said that they had some in stock(didn't just say 1 like the previous size he looked up) but that it rang up full price meaning they probably didn't have any in stock.



Also tried to do a search & send of the TB boots earlier but it did not scan as $20 on the mobile. It was $299 or $399 [emoji24][emoji33]


----------



## austin0607

pursepectives said:


> What kind of SW boots are those? The 5050 or over the knee?



Sorry am unsure of style name. Admittedly not familiar with SW boots. I just quickly took a photo for TPF as it seemed popular here.


----------



## glasskey

IStuckACello said:


> Sorry about your miscarriage hugs. You totally deserve those scores-love love the Moto jacket! Was it a worn and refurb?



Thanks so much 

The jacket wasn't w/r, though it had an assorted tag, and I saw it in another size, at another location, for $113. My guess is it lost its tag at some point and the store just stuck a price on it. LoveToken's stuff can be very cheap (a lot of times their furs/leathers are faux), and $50 is in keeping with the faux stuff.


----------



## Tomsmom

glasskey said:


> 4. Ugg "Willow" for $40 from $270: okay yeah so Uggs is very freshman year of college but they are so warm and cozy, and for 85% off I went for it. I don't actually own any Uggs already--just the Costco knock offs. So I felt okay.
> View attachment 3627328
> 
> 5. Burberry Jude moto boots for $260: I love all the grommets and chains on these. They retailed for $1295. About half a size too big, but nothing a thick pair of socks won't fix. I own black moto boots with gold hardware, so this fills a hole in my shoe collection.
> View attachment 3627320
> 
> 
> 6. Burberry jute and suede boots for $160: Retailed for $695. Super cute on. Not the best deal, but I couldn't resist.
> View attachment 3627322
> 
> 7. Dolce and Gabbana Miss Sicily wallet on a chain, $309 from $1095. Definitely not the very best deal either, but I'm most excited about this. I've been lusting after a wallet on a chain that would fit my giant phone. I almost succumbed and bought a Chanel while I was in London because the pound sterling is so weak against the dollar, but resisted because I already own a flap and a boy. Also, when I lived in NYC I missed out on a black WOC from Chloe's sample sale that was $200 from $600, and was furious about it forever. This makes me feel a little better! The leather is beautiful and I love that it's plain black and a classic/iconic shape and will go with everything. It was missing its chain, which is annoying, but the original chain is just plain gold, and I have plenty of random gold purse chain/straps. Still had its authenticity card, though no dustbag.
> View attachment 3627317
> 
> 8. Also picked up lots of makeup from Bobbi Brown, Laura Mercier, and Urban Decay.
> 
> 9. TJ Maxx runway bonus purchase: These beautiful champagne Guiseppe Zanotti spiked flats retailed for $695, were $400 at TJ Maxx, and yellow tagged down to $50. Other things I've found that I've liked recently at TJM - Lilly Pulitzer laptop case fits my Surface Pro 4 perfectly and so pretty and colorful ($20 from $36), Bliss accent lighting brightening pencil for $3 from $20, Real Technique brush sets $7 from $20 (I have nicer brushes, but I like using them for travel and also when I don't have time to wash my usual brushes it's good to have backups).
> View attachment 3627318
> 
> 10. No photos, but if anyone has a good Burlington, it's worth checking out. The last time I visited my parents, who have a great one nearby, they had Haute Hippie tees for $5 and Elie Tahari leather skirts for $8 (no typo) from $758.
> 
> Welp, that's probably my shopping for the year lol. At least it was a good one!



I'm so so sorry about the miscarriage, btdt and it is so hard, sending hugs .

Love, love the WOC and the Burberry moto boots. You've had a great shopping spree!


----------



## sparksfly

austin0607 said:


> Also tried to do a search & send of the TB boots earlier but it did not scan as $20 on the mobile. It was $299 or $399 [emoji24][emoji33]



I felt a pair of black leather flat boots with the TB emblem on the back and the leather felt so stiff. Red tagged at $199. Kinda glad I didn't search and send the wedge pair because I'm guessing it felt the same. 

Anyone have a upc for the SW fringe boots. I think I wanna search and send a pair if they're marked down more than I saw them for.


----------



## austin0607

sparksfly said:


> I felt a pair of black leather flat boots with the TB emblem on the back and the leather felt so stiff. Red tagged at $199. Kinda glad I didn't search and send the wedge pair because I'm guessing it felt the same.
> 
> Anyone have a upc for the SW fringe boots. I think I wanna search and send a pair if they're marked down more than I saw them for.



For 20, I was going to give it a try [emoji23]

Reposting UPC from above --


----------



## sparksfly

austin0607 said:


> For 20, I was going to give it a try [emoji23]
> 
> Reposting UPC from above --
> 
> View attachment 3627657


That's true. I guess for $20 not so bad. Maybe they'll soften with wear. 


Thanks!


----------



## cmm62

glasskey said:


> hullo everyone! it's been awhile! I moved from NYC (best shopping ever) to the middle of nowhere, where the most exciting shopping-related thing is when the local TJ Maxx gets MAC products. I don't get to  buy things much anymore, but this week I was out of town for work and managed to sneak into a couple of NRs and got lucky. It was kind of a lot to spend at once, but considering I've barely bought anything the past two years, and considering how extreme the markdowns were, I'm refusing to feel guilty about it. I also recently had a traumatic miscarriage, so this was my present to myself. (I'm okay now, but it sucked). I have to do this in a two parts because of how large the files are.
> 
> 1. First off, I found a pair of Rockstuds NOT in my size  But I found a good home for it. For future reference, the first SA I asked refused to charge-send. Eventually, a manager agreed to do it, but she wanted to call the person who was buying (instead of the buyer calling the store), so you need to have a phone # on hand, and the person who is buying needs to be ready to answer the phone to buy right away. They were marked $250 but ended up ringing up $180. Super bitter about this not being my size lol. There was also a pair of sparkly glitter Jimmy Choos in size 39 for $200 but I didn't get photos.
> View attachment 3627311
> 
> 
> 2. Moncler Hermine in black for $199, worn and refurb, from $1595. It's missing it's hood and apparently the hoods aren't easy to replace  But for $200 this wasn't a deal breaker. So warm and light.
> View attachment 3627312
> 
> 3. Lamb shearling moto jacket from Love Token. This retailed for $450, and though it's not a fancy designer brand, it's brand new (still has wrappings on the zippers/buttons), for $50 it's totally worth it to me.
> View attachment 3627313



This was a great read - love all the details and backstory; I am so sorry about your miscarriage. I'm glad you were able to treat yourself and relax and the best of luck from here. Can I just say yes very college freshman but damnit uggs are awesome and comfy and to hell with the stereotypes, I am with you there! Love the burberry suede booties, hope to find a pair. Awesome finds and be well [emoji169]


----------



## bagnutt

PENNY SCORE!!
Those Ferragamo boots that I posted the other day were half a size too big, so I left them (marked $250). Found another pair in my size, but marked $318 this time. Took them to the reg and they rang up a penny [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bagnutt

Best receipt ever


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> Best receipt ever
> View attachment 3627745



Yay!!! Is this your first penny find? Did they give you attitude? When I got my last one I literally almost ran out of the store in fear of the glaring women's manager the next register over lol


----------



## bagnutt

Not my first, but definitely my BEST!  [emoji16]


----------



## minicake

glasskey said:


> hullo everyone! it's been awhile! I moved from NYC (best shopping ever) to the middle of nowhere, where the most exciting shopping-related thing is when the local TJ Maxx gets MAC products. I don't get to  buy things much anymore, but this week I was out of town for work and managed to sneak into a couple of NRs and got lucky. It was kind of a lot to spend at once, but considering I've barely bought anything the past two years, and considering how extreme the markdowns were, I'm refusing to feel guilty about it. I also recently had a traumatic miscarriage, so this was my present to myself. (I'm okay now, but it sucked). I have to do this in a two parts because of how large the files are.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627313




I am really sorry for your loss and sending you big hugs. I've had 2 losses myself and had a bit of a rough go. Please feel free to pm me if you'd like to chat or rant about how much the universe sucks! Glad you were able to indulge in some retail therapy!


----------



## bankygirl

bagnutt said:


> PENNY SCORE!!
> Those Ferragamo boots that I posted the other day were half a size too big, so I left them (marked $250). Found another pair in my size, but marked $318 this time. Took them to the reg and they rang up a penny [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3627741


Congrats bagnutt! I think we're the same size so I may need to borrow them


----------



## bankygirl

glasskey said:


> hullo everyone! it's been awhile! I moved from NYC (best shopping ever) to the middle of nowhere, where the most exciting shopping-related thing is when the local TJ Maxx gets MAC products. I don't get to  buy things much anymore, but this week I was out of town for work and managed to sneak into a couple of NRs and got lucky. It was kind of a lot to spend at once, but considering I've barely bought anything the past two years, and considering how extreme the markdowns were, I'm refusing to feel guilty about it. I also recently had a traumatic miscarriage, so this was my present to myself. (I'm okay now, but it sucked). I have to do this in a two parts because of how large the files are.
> 
> 1. First off, I found a pair of Rockstuds NOT in my size  But I found a good home for it. For future reference, the first SA I asked refused to charge-send. Eventually, a manager agreed to do it, but she wanted to call the person who was buying (instead of the buyer calling the store), so you need to have a phone # on hand, and the person who is buying needs to be ready to answer the phone to buy right away. They were marked $250 but ended up ringing up $180. Super bitter about this not being my size lol. There was also a pair of sparkly glitter Jimmy Choos in size 39 for $200 but I didn't get photos.
> View attachment 3627311
> 
> 
> 2. Moncler Hermine in black for $199, worn and refurb, from $1595. It's missing it's hood and apparently the hoods aren't easy to replace  But for $200 this wasn't a deal breaker. So warm and light.
> View attachment 3627312
> 
> 3. Lamb shearling moto jacket from Love Token. This retailed for $450, and though it's not a fancy designer brand, it's brand new (still has wrappings on the zippers/buttons), for $50 it's totally worth it to me.
> View attachment 3627313


Great scores! *Hugs*


----------



## Mimmy

bagnutt said:


> PENNY SCORE!!
> Those Ferragamo boots that I posted the other day were half a size too big, so I left them (marked $250). Found another pair in my size, but marked $318 this time. Took them to the reg and they rang up a penny [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3627741





bagnutt said:


> Best receipt ever
> View attachment 3627745



Wow! Amazing boots and for a penny, bagnutt! You deserve to find these, as you are so great posting finds and keeping this thread active. [emoji106]


----------



## hedgwin99

bagnutt said:


> Best receipt ever
> View attachment 3627745



Amazing [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

The Rack hasn't been as fruitful as the good old days but every now and then I get lucky.

Picked up these Sophia Websters for just $107 during CTR after someone messaged me on Insta. Miraculously they were still there the next day when I called - I got in the car and sped over LOL.







I also grabbed these EMU boots for my DD for about $10 (RV $90)


----------



## ilovemykiddos

bagnutt said:


> PENNY SCORE!!
> Those Ferragamo boots that I posted the other day were half a size too big, so I left them (marked $250). Found another pair in my size, but marked $318 this time. Took them to the reg and they rang up a penny [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3627741


CongratulAtions bagnutt! You deserve them, you're always posting stuff for us, it's good karma! I'm so happy for you. Enjoy them in good health.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

glasskey said:


> 4. Ugg "Willow" for $40 from $270: okay yeah so Uggs is very freshman year of college but they are so warm and cozy, and for 85% off I went for it. I don't actually own any Uggs already--just the Costco knock offs. So I felt okay.
> View attachment 3627328
> 
> 5. Burberry Jude moto boots for $260: I love all the grommets and chains on these. They retailed for $1295. About half a size too big, but nothing a thick pair of socks won't fix. I own black moto boots with gold hardware, so this fills a hole in my shoe collection.
> View attachment 3627320
> 
> 
> 6. Burberry jute and suede boots for $160: Retailed for $695. Super cute on. Not the best deal, but I couldn't resist.
> View attachment 3627322
> 
> 7. Dolce and Gabbana Miss Sicily wallet on a chain, $309 from $1095. Definitely not the very best deal either, but I'm most excited about this. I've been lusting after a wallet on a chain that would fit my giant phone. I almost succumbed and bought a Chanel while I was in London because the pound sterling is so weak against the dollar, but resisted because I already own a flap and a boy. Also, when I lived in NYC I missed out on a black WOC from Chloe's sample sale that was $200 from $600, and was furious about it forever. This makes me feel a little better! The leather is beautiful and I love that it's plain black and a classic/iconic shape and will go with everything. It was missing its chain, which is annoying, but the original chain is just plain gold, and I have plenty of random gold purse chain/straps. Still had its authenticity card, though no dustbag.
> View attachment 3627317
> 
> 8. Also picked up lots of makeup from Bobbi Brown, Laura Mercier, and Urban Decay.
> 
> 9. TJ Maxx runway bonus purchase: These beautiful champagne Guiseppe Zanotti spiked flats retailed for $695, were $400 at TJ Maxx, and yellow tagged down to $50. Other things I've found that I've liked recently at TJM - Lilly Pulitzer laptop case fits my Surface Pro 4 perfectly and so pretty and colorful ($20 from $36), Bliss accent lighting brightening pencil for $3 from $20, Real Technique brush sets $7 from $20 (I have nicer brushes, but I like using them for travel and also when I don't have time to wash my usual brushes it's good to have backups).
> View attachment 3627318
> 
> 10. No photos, but if anyone has a good Burlington, it's worth checking out. The last time I visited my parents, who have a great one nearby, they had Haute Hippie tees for $5 and Elie Tahari leather skirts for $8 (no typo) from $758.
> 
> Welp, that's probably my shopping for the year lol. At least it was a good one!


So sorry about your miscarriage, but I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. CongrAtulations on your awesome finds! You deserve them!


----------



## Dahls

shoppinggalnyc said:


> The Rack hasn't been as fruitful as the good old days but every now and then I get lucky.
> 
> Picked up these Sophia Websters for just $107 during CTR after someone messaged me on Insta. Miraculously they were still there the next day when I called - I got in the car and sped over LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also grabbed these EMU boots for my DD for about $10 (RV $90)


Great shoe finds!!!

 Do you mind if I ask if the Websters are assorted or if they have a sku......would love to track down a pair at that price


----------



## VernisCerise

ManilaMama said:


> Hi ladies! I'm visiting America soon. Would you know if the Nordstrom Racks in Orlando, Florida are any good (designer items)?
> 
> Which branch is best?
> 
> The kids have Disney but mama wants to shop!!



NR in Orlando is ok, they may get some designer stuff, but it disappears quickly. You might want to try Saks off 5 and NM last call.


----------



## Dahls

Spotted a Stella McCartney fringe Falabella bag red tagged at $649. Not sure if my store ships, but worth a try if you want the bag.


----------



## IStuckACello

Saw this bag worn and refurb I can't remember the price but not more than $749. Pm for location. Didn't take pics bc the SA was super crabby when she was putting them out. There was another black Chloe bag that a woman was trying but sorry no pics


----------



## ballerinakgurl

IStuckACello said:


> View attachment 3628362
> 
> Saw this bag worn and refurb I can't remember the price but not more than $749. Pm for location. Didn't take pics bc the SA was super crabby when she was putting them out. There was another black Chloe bag that a woman was trying but sorry no pics



Pm'd you!!! Been wanting a Faye forever!!


----------



## mpepe32

ballerinakgurl said:


> Pm'd you!!! Been wanting a Faye forever!!


ohh I hope you get it


----------



## IStuckACello

IStuckACello said:


> View attachment 3628362
> 
> Saw this bag worn and refurb I can't remember the price but not more than $749. Pm for location. Didn't take pics bc the SA was super crabby when she was putting them out. There was another black Chloe bag that a woman was trying but sorry no pics



Location given pending two more people in line after the first. If they won't charge send people in the Bay Area should message me for it.


----------



## bagnutt

bankygirl said:


> Congrats bagnutt! I think we're the same size so I may need to borrow them


Yes! Our boot "season" is so short here in CA...


----------



## IStuckACello

Also there was something that looked like this in red for $749 I believe


----------



## IStuckACello

^also refurb


----------



## bagnutt

Thanks everybody!  



Mimmy said:


> Wow! Amazing boots and for a penny, bagnutt! You deserve to find these, as you are so great posting finds and keeping this thread active. [emoji106]





hedgwin99 said:


> Amazing [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]





ilovemykiddos said:


> CongratulAtions bagnutt! You deserve them, you're always posting stuff for us, it's good karma! I'm so happy for you. Enjoy them in good health.


----------



## IStuckACello

Okay everyone-the Chloe is gone [emoji20]must have sold to a local customer in store before our tpf member called.


----------



## lbg4unme

Jimmy chop 37.5 red rag $293.74 PM me for location


----------



## lbg4unme

More Choo 37.5 white tag $349.97 not getting either


----------



## daisygrl

I have people posted in a while as I haven't found anything worth posting in a while. Today, I found Moschino red crossbody for $309 - not sure if it is a good deal or not - I might be returning it. Parker Antonia lace blouse for $30, Siwy jeans for $32, and Rebecca Minkoff leather top for $44 (down from $500.) They seem to have started major markdowns-wish they had some shoes worth posting.


----------



## glasskey

Tomsmom said:


> I'm so so sorry about the miscarriage, btdt and it is so hard, sending hugs .
> 
> Love, love the WOC and the Burberry moto boots. You've had a great shopping spree!




hugs to you too  sometimes life gives you a **** sandwich and you have no choice but to eat it, alas. thank you for commenting, it means a lot!


----------



## glasskey

cmm62 said:


> This was a great read - love all the details and backstory; I am so sorry about your miscarriage. I'm glad you were able to treat yourself and relax and the best of luck from here. Can I just say yes very college freshman but damnit uggs are awesome and comfy and to hell with the stereotypes, I am with you there! Love the burberry suede booties, hope to find a pair. Awesome finds and be well [emoji169]


you are too lovely and kind. thank you


----------



## vornado

Saw a black Chloe Hudson today, not sure if they do charge and send . Pm for location!


----------



## Dahls

vornado said:


> Saw a black Chloe Hudson today, not sure if they do charge and send . Pm for location!


Sent you a message!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi ladies,
Just scored these today for $187 worn and refurbished!!!!


----------



## meowmix318

Hello Ladies, I am looking for the scoop on the NR locations in NY. I'm coming to NY next week to celebrate my birthday  and would love to do a little bit of shopping while I am there. Which locations are worth going to? Thank you in advance


----------



## PetiteFromSF

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just scored these today for $187 worn and refurbished!!!!



Looooove!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ladycee

Found my first penny item! I don't even care for it but I couldn't leave it behind lol


----------



## ladycee

glasskey said:


> hullo everyone! it's been awhile! I moved from NYC (best shopping ever) to the middle of nowhere, where the most exciting shopping-related thing is when the local TJ Maxx gets MAC products. I don't get to  buy things much anymore, but this week I was out of town for work and managed to sneak into a couple of NRs and got lucky. It was kind of a lot to spend at once, but considering I've barely bought anything the past two years, and considering how extreme the markdowns were, I'm refusing to feel guilty about it. I also recently had a traumatic miscarriage, so this was my present to myself. (I'm okay now, but it sucked). I have to do this in a two parts because of how large the files are.
> 
> 1. First off, I found a pair of Rockstuds NOT in my size  But I found a good home for it. For future reference, the first SA I asked refused to charge-send. Eventually, a manager agreed to do it, but she wanted to call the person who was buying (instead of the buyer calling the store), so you need to have a phone # on hand, and the person who is buying needs to be ready to answer the phone to buy right away. They were marked $250 but ended up ringing up $180. Super bitter about this not being my size lol. There was also a pair of sparkly glitter Jimmy Choos in size 39 for $200 but I didn't get photos.
> View attachment 3627311
> 
> 
> 2. Moncler Hermine in black for $199, worn and refurb, from $1595. It's missing it's hood and apparently the hoods aren't easy to replace  But for $200 this wasn't a deal breaker. So warm and light.
> View attachment 3627312
> 
> 3. Lamb shearling moto jacket from Love Token. This retailed for $450, and though it's not a fancy designer brand, it's brand new (still has wrappings on the zippers/buttons), for $50 it's totally worth it to me.
> View attachment 3627313



You deserve it! [emoji173]


----------



## IStuckACello

vornado said:


> Saw a black Chloe Hudson today, not sure if they do charge and send . Pm for location!



I saw a Hudson tote a lady was looking at, I assumed it was gone. Worn and refurb. Were we at the same Bay Area store?


----------



## ilovemykiddos

elisainthecity said:


> Looooove!!! Congrats!!!


Thank you!


----------



## bagnutt

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just scored these today for $187 worn and refurbished!!!!



AWESOME!! [emoji122]


----------



## Pippi_27

Scored [emoji177][emoji177]this  self-portrait midi dress. Still expensive thou[emoji85] $102


----------



## gquinn

Pippi_27 said:


> View attachment 3628630
> View attachment 3628631
> 
> Scored [emoji177][emoji177]this  self-portrait midi dress. Still expensive thou[emoji85] $102



Love this!! I just discovered this brand and would love find some at my local rack


----------



## bagnutt

I spotted two pairs of the $20 Tory boots today, size 6.5 and size 11. PM me for location- I think they still do charge sends. Available for in store purchase in the Bay Area. 
The leather is definitely not high quality, but the boots are made in Brazil (not China).


----------



## minicake

Pippi_27 said:


> View attachment 3628630
> View attachment 3628631
> 
> Scored [emoji177][emoji177]this  self-portrait midi dress. Still expensive thou[emoji85] $102




Goodness it's STUNNING!!!!  Please take a picture of yorself wearing.. I love the colour!!! Totally worth the price IMO


----------



## Pippi_27

bagnutt said:


> I spotted two pairs of the $20 Tory boots today, size 6.5 and size 11. PM me for location- I think they still do charge sends. Available for in store purchase in the Bay Area.
> The leather is definitely not high quality, but the boots are made in Brazil (not China).



size 8 pls huhu


----------



## Dahls

Pippi_27 said:


> View attachment 3628630
> View attachment 3628631
> 
> Scored [emoji177][emoji177]this  self-portrait midi dress. Still expensive thou[emoji85] $102


Beautiful dress and that's a great price for self-portrait!


----------



## Pippi_27

minicake said:


> Goodness it's STUNNING!!!!  Please take a picture of yorself wearing.. I love the colour!!! Totally worth the price IMO



Its so pretty in person and the quality[emoji106].,


----------



## ting0236

Didn't see much good deals today 
But only the following one. PM Me for location if anyone is interested


----------



## bagnutt

Buscemi Core Clip high tops
$229 / 36
Still on NM for $890


----------



## bagnutt

Burberry
$142.50 / 41


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Pippi_27 said:


> View attachment 3628630
> View attachment 3628631
> 
> Scored [emoji177][emoji177]this  self-portrait midi dress. Still expensive thou[emoji85] $102


Congrats, it's beautiful and a great price!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

bagnutt said:


> AWESOME!! [emoji122]


Thank you bagnutt and thanks for all your contributions on this thread.


----------



## k5ml3k

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just scored these today for $187 worn and refurbished!!!!



Omg congrats!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## bagnutt

Tory/Fitbit wrap bracelets on clearance for $26


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Good to see you back here. Miss you in NYC! Looks like you are doing OK for the middle of nowhere. And my Burlington got smart and nothing designer is under $50 anymore 



glasskey said:


> 4. Ugg "Willow" for $40 from $270: okay yeah so Uggs is very freshman year of college but they are so warm and cozy, and for 85% off I went for it. I don't actually own any Uggs already--just the Costco knock offs. So I felt okay.
> View attachment 3627328
> 
> 5. Burberry Jude moto boots for $260: I love all the grommets and chains on these. They retailed for $1295. About half a size too big, but nothing a thick pair of socks won't fix. I own black moto boots with gold hardware, so this fills a hole in my shoe collection.
> View attachment 3627320
> 
> 
> 6. Burberry jute and suede boots for $160: Retailed for $695. Super cute on. Not the best deal, but I couldn't resist.
> View attachment 3627322
> 
> 7. Dolce and Gabbana Miss Sicily wallet on a chain, $309 from $1095. Definitely not the very best deal either, but I'm most excited about this. I've been lusting after a wallet on a chain that would fit my giant phone. I almost succumbed and bought a Chanel while I was in London because the pound sterling is so weak against the dollar, but resisted because I already own a flap and a boy. Also, when I lived in NYC I missed out on a black WOC from Chloe's sample sale that was $200 from $600, and was furious about it forever. This makes me feel a little better! The leather is beautiful and I love that it's plain black and a classic/iconic shape and will go with everything. It was missing its chain, which is annoying, but the original chain is just plain gold, and I have plenty of random gold purse chain/straps. Still had its authenticity card, though no dustbag.
> View attachment 3627317
> 
> 8. Also picked up lots of makeup from Bobbi Brown, Laura Mercier, and Urban Decay.
> 
> 9. TJ Maxx runway bonus purchase: These beautiful champagne Guiseppe Zanotti spiked flats retailed for $695, were $400 at TJ Maxx, and yellow tagged down to $50. Other things I've found that I've liked recently at TJM - Lilly Pulitzer laptop case fits my Surface Pro 4 perfectly and so pretty and colorful ($20 from $36), Bliss accent lighting brightening pencil for $3 from $20, Real Technique brush sets $7 from $20 (I have nicer brushes, but I like using them for travel and also when I don't have time to wash my usual brushes it's good to have backups).
> View attachment 3627318
> 
> 10. No photos, but if anyone has a good Burlington, it's worth checking out. The last time I visited my parents, who have a great one nearby, they had Haute Hippie tees for $5 and Elie Tahari leather skirts for $8 (no typo) from $758.
> 
> Welp, that's probably my shopping for the year lol. At least it was a good one!


----------



## sparksfly

bagnutt said:


> Burberry
> $142.50 / 41
> View attachment 3628667



Could I have the sku? I'm nowhere near a 41 so I'd love to try and find in my size.


----------



## vanfall

All spotted but not purchased


----------



## bagnutt

sparksfly said:


> Could I have the sku? I'm nowhere near a 41 so I'd love to try and find in my size.


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> Tory/Fitbit wrap bracelets on clearance for $26



Omg what colors lol


----------



## cocodiamonds

My recent finds !


----------



## bagnutt

IStuckACello said:


> Omg what colors lol



Westgate had all the colors still. Gold, silver, and rose gold HW / black, brown and beige leather.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Prada (online)


----------



## peacelovesequin




----------



## joanah

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just scored these today for $187 worn and refurbished!!!!


Loveeeee them congrats!


----------



## hedgwin99

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted online.
> 
> View attachment 3629150
> 
> View attachment 3629151
> 
> View attachment 3629152
> 
> View attachment 3629153



Any owners of Tom Ford sunglasses?? Is it worth it to pay over $100 for a pair?? Sorry I'm a total RayBan devotee [emoji28]


----------



## ballerinakgurl

#Team42 for @peacelovesequin [emoji16]

Don't know if this store does charge and send, pm for location! Brand new with box and dust bag.

Manolo size 42, 189.97


----------



## pecknnibble

hedgwin99 said:


> Any owners of Tom Ford sunglasses?? Is it worth it to pay over $100 for a pair?? Sorry I'm a total RayBan devotee [emoji28]



I love TF sunglasses. I feel like they're very sturdy and don't slide down as much. Also, most of the ones I've seen at NR are $150-200.


----------



## deltalady

hedgwin99 said:


> Any owners of Tom Ford sunglasses?? Is it worth it to pay over $100 for a pair?? Sorry I'm a total RayBan devotee [emoji28]



I've gotten lucky and got a pair at Saks Off 5th for $99. That has spoiled me so I am hesitant to pay NR prices for them.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Just scored these today!!! Worn and refurbished $249! They are navy blue, perfect for spring!!! I'm super excited! Had to share with you lovely ladies. This was the one and only pair and in my size!!!!!!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

joanah said:


> Loveeeee them congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## lvchanelboy

After a longggggg period of leaving the rack empty handed, today I found a Moncler long puffer jacket with the hood W&R and it fit perfectly! The picture wont load but its this same jacket. So excited!!! http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/moncler...search-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=CHARCOAL


----------



## ilovemykiddos

lvchanelboy said:


> After a longggggg period of leaving the rack empty handed, today I found a Moncler long puffer jacket with the hood W&R and it fit perfectly! The picture wont load but its this same jacket. So excited!!! http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/moncler...search-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=CHARCOAL


Congratulations! I'm sure you will get plenty of use out of it.


----------



## hedgwin99

lvchanelboy said:


> After a longggggg period of leaving the rack empty handed, today I found a Moncler long puffer jacket with the hood W&R and it fit perfectly! The picture wont load but its this same jacket. So excited!!! http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/moncler...search-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=CHARCOAL



Jackpot [emoji106]


----------



## joanah

lvchanelboy said:


> After a longggggg period of leaving the rack empty handed, today I found a Moncler long puffer jacket with the hood W&R and it fit perfectly! The picture wont load but its this same jacket. So excited!!! http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/moncler...search-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=CHARCOAL


Amazing!!!!!! I've been dying to get my hands on a Moncler but the employees seem to take them as soon as the come in


----------



## shopbo

Saw gorgeous blush pink Tod's RT $169.97!


----------



## hedgwin99

shopbo said:


> View attachment 3629470
> View attachment 3629471
> View attachment 3629472
> View attachment 3629473
> 
> 
> Saw gorgeous blush pink Tod's RT $169.97!



This is way better price than I saw couple weeks ago! Nice color too


----------



## potomacng

thanks so much bagnutt.  I didn't fit the boot cause my size is smaller, but my friend loves them.


----------



## shopbo

hedgwin99 said:


> This is way better price than I saw couple weeks ago! Nice color too



Yeah! I was so surprised those were just sitting there in their pristine box with the dustbag and all! They were gorgeous and priced nicely... If I didn't already own a similar Tod's pair...


----------



## wis3ly

Pippi_27 said:


> View attachment 3628630
> View attachment 3628631
> 
> Scored [emoji177][emoji177]this  self-portrait midi dress. Still expensive thou[emoji85] $102



Ah super jealous I've been stalking this dress for ages!


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> I spotted two pairs of the $20 Tory boots today, size 6.5 and size 11. PM me for location- I think they still do charge sends. Available for in store purchase in the Bay Area.
> The leather is definitely not high quality, but the boots are made in Brazil (not China).



Thank you! [emoji177]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Pippi_27 said:


> View attachment 3628630
> View attachment 3628631
> 
> Scored [emoji177][emoji177]this  self-portrait midi dress. Still expensive thou[emoji85] $102





ilovemykiddos said:


> Just scored these today!!! Worn and refurbished $249! They are navy blue, perfect for spring!!! I'm super excited! Had to share with you lovely ladies. This was the one and only pair and in my size!!!!!!





lvchanelboy said:


> After a longggggg period of leaving the rack empty handed, today I found a Moncler long puffer jacket with the hood W&R and it fit perfectly! The picture wont load but its this same jacket. So excited!!! http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/moncler...search-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=CHARCOAL




Amazing finds everyone! [emoji119][emoji259][emoji164][emoji156]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Tons of Longchamp just hit the site (older styles).


----------



## LuxeDeb

hedgwin99 said:


> Any owners of Tom Ford sunglasses?? Is it worth it to pay over $100 for a pair?? Sorry I'm a total RayBan devotee [emoji28]





peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted online.
> 
> View attachment 3629150
> 
> View attachment 3629151
> 
> View attachment 3629152
> 
> View attachment 3629153



I love my Tom Ford sunglasses. Totally worth the price! They're so chic, fit great and great quality. The Rack normally sells Tom Ford around $149 and they sell out before they can get marked down. Gilt or Ruelala run a $99 designer sunglasses sale from time to time and I have gotten a few pairs that way. All kinds of high end brands Tom Ford, Prada, Celine, Pucci, Valentino, etc. I would hold out for the next time they run a $99 sale!


----------



## LuxeDeb

peacelovesequin said:


> Tons of Longchamp just hit the site (older styles).
> 
> View attachment 3629575
> 
> View attachment 3629576
> 
> View attachment 3629577
> 
> View attachment 3629578



That lamb fur clutch! Luscious!


----------



## bagnutt

hedgwin99 said:


> Any owners of Tom Ford sunglasses?? Is it worth it to pay over $100 for a pair?? Sorry I'm a total RayBan devotee [emoji28]



I love Tom Ford and Ray Ban is my second favorite! Yes, TF totally worth it in my opinion at that price. Anything under $200 should be considered a deal.


----------



## bagnutt

ilovemykiddos said:


> Just scored these today!!! Worn and refurbished $249! They are navy blue, perfect for spring!!! I'm super excited! Had to share with you lovely ladies. This was the one and only pair and in my size!!!!!!



You are on a roll my dear!! [emoji109]


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> I spotted two pairs of the $20 Tory boots today, size 6.5 and size 11. PM me for location- I think they still do charge sends. Available for in store purchase in the Bay Area.
> The leather is definitely not high quality, but the boots are made in Brazil (not China).



Stoked to see that both of these pairs went to tpf contributors (or friends of contributors) [emoji41]
#gotpf
#noresellers


----------



## squidgee

hedgwin99 said:


> Any owners of Tom Ford sunglasses?? Is it worth it to pay over $100 for a pair?? Sorry I'm a total RayBan devotee [emoji28]


I personally don't think they're worth it. Purchased a pair a few weeks ago for $199 and returned. They are pretty, yes, but honestly didn't seem worth more than the $50 pair I snagged from a different brand. I'd pick Ray-Bans over TF too.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted the $20 TB. Size: 10.


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted the $20 TB. Size: 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629757
> 
> View attachment 3629758



Heee!! Good karma - get one, give one [emoji177]


----------



## ilovemykiddos

bagnutt said:


> You are on a roll my dear!! [emoji109]


Thank you bagnutt. This is the first time in years that I have found 2 pairs of shoes at the rack so I'm pretty have. Although they are both refurbs, I really don't mind cuz they both look brand new. I'll post if anything good shows up. I'm on the lookout for rock studs for another member so if you are looking for anything in particular just pm me and I'll try to help.


----------



## peacelovesequin

My store has tons of Stuart Weitzman Mane Fringe Over-the-Knee Suede Boots. 
Price: $163
Color: Black


----------



## peacelovesequin

Update: 

TB boots available in size 10 (1) and 5.5 (2 pairs) [emoji846][emoji106]


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> Heee!! Good karma - get one, give one [emoji177]



Exactly. My store had 3 pairs! [emoji4][emoji119]
Thank you for helping me. 
#TPFPayItForward


----------



## ballerinakgurl

My sweet find for the day, was this Effy ring red tagged $149.50. I'm pretty excited!




I also found these Dolce shoes for $174 RT


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

ballerinakgurl said:


> My sweet find for the day, was this Effy ring red tagged $149.50. I'm pretty excited!
> 
> ]



Amazing deal on that ring!!! Congratulations


----------



## bagnutt

ballerinakgurl said:


> My sweet find for the day, was this Effy ring red tagged $149.50. I'm pretty excited!
> 
> View attachment 3629790
> 
> 
> I also found these Dolce shoes for $174 RT
> 
> View attachment 3629793



Amazing finds!!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

ballerinakgurl said:


> My sweet find for the day, was this Effy ring red tagged $149.50. I'm pretty excited!
> 
> View attachment 3629790
> 
> 
> I also found these Dolce shoes for $174 RT
> 
> View attachment 3629793


Congrats, the ring is beautiful! Nice find on the shoes as well!


----------



## prttygurl

Does anyone know if Nordstrom rack does price match? I bought these today and later I checked online and they're actually less... I got them for $64


----------



## IStuckACello

prttygurl said:


> Does anyone know if Nordstrom rack does price match? I bought these today and later I checked online and they're actually less... I got them for $64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629919



They used to when I worked there! Give them a call and ask for a manager


----------



## Giosach

ballerinakgurl said:


> My sweet find for the day, was this Effy ring red tagged $149.50. I'm pretty excited!
> 
> View attachment 3629790
> 
> 
> I also found these Dolce shoes for $174 RT
> 
> View attachment 3629793


I love the ring.  Can you share the sku #?  Thanks


----------



## ladycee

Pippi_27 said:


> View attachment 3628630
> View attachment 3628631
> 
> Scored [emoji177][emoji177]this  self-portrait midi dress. Still expensive thou[emoji85] $102



This is gorgeous great score


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Giosach said:


> I love the ring.  Can you share the sku #?  Thanks







Don't mind the children in the background. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Giosach

ballerinakgurl said:


> View attachment 3630150
> View attachment 3630151
> 
> 
> Don't mind the children in the background. [emoji23][emoji23]


Thank you!


----------



## bagnutt

ballerinakgurl said:


> View attachment 3630150
> View attachment 3630151
> 
> 
> Don't mind the children in the background. [emoji23][emoji23]



That is gorgeous! Looks great on you [emoji846]


----------



## sparksfly

Finally scored a pair of those $20 TB boots. Does anyone find them hard to get on/off? 

I bought half a size down from my normal(all they had) and I usually never have issues with the size being too small. The leather feels stiff and honestly you wouldn't be able to tell they're Tory Burch like most of her other shoes. 

There was a bunch of this style boot with the same stiff leather for $399.


----------



## meowmix318

Can someone recommend which NR locations are worth going to in New York?


----------



## bagnutt

meowmix318 said:


> Can someone recommend which NR locations are worth going to in New York?


I have never shopped the Racks in NY, but based on posts here, it seems like Union Square gets a lot of designer items.
Enjoy your birthday trip!!


----------



## seton

meowmix318 said:


> Can someone recommend which NR locations are worth going to in New York?



the only one actually in manhattan is Union Sq. I've been there like 10 times and I was only able to score once. It's a madhouse. I got a cashmere Burberry Proscum shawl for 66% off. It still wasnt cheap at $550 tho.


----------



## prttygurl

IStuckACello said:


> They used to when I worked there! Give them a call and ask for a manager



Thank you! I'll give it a try


----------



## pursepectives

Just bought this bag for $929....Feels like it was an impulse buy since it's still expensive for an older ysl bag...It's the petite ligne y tote


----------



## IStuckACello

Can think about it! Did you get it at my local store?


----------



## dorres

pursepectives said:


> Just bought this bag for $929....Feels like it was an impulse buy since it's still expensive for an older ysl bag...It's the petite ligne y tote
> 
> View attachment 3630645



Hi! If you decide to return, please let me know. I'd love to get it. TIA!


----------



## IStuckACello

Can I please get an opinion on length for these? Are they oddly too long? As stated months ago, when I found them they were marked too big but my wide feet seemed to fit them. Upon more thought, I don't want to look like a little girl in mom's shoes lol. Maybe I was too excited when I got them, but if they stretch it would look horrible and that'd be a waste of $. Please no PMs, someone may be taking them if I return them. Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

IStuckACello said:


> Can I please get an opinion on length for these? Are they oddly too long? As stated months ago, when I found them they were marked too big but my wide feet seemed to fit them. Upon more thought, I don't want to look like a little girl in mom's shoes lol. Maybe I was too excited when I got them, but if they stretch it would look horrible and that'd be a waste of $. Please no PMs, someone may be taking them if I return them. Thank you!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630648
> View attachment 3630649


I think they look too big. I have several pairs and they will stretch a bit.  Sorry.


----------



## pursepectives

IStuckACello said:


> Can I please get an opinion on length for these? Are they oddly too long? As stated months ago, when I found them they were marked too big but my wide feet seemed to fit them. Upon more thought, I don't want to look like a little girl in mom's shoes lol. Maybe I was too excited when I got them, but if they stretch it would look horrible and that'd be a waste of $. Please no PMs, someone may be taking them if I return them. Thank you!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630648
> View attachment 3630649


they're gorgeous!!! They look a smidge too big but are you putting weight on your toes vs heel? Also try them on again at the end of the day (supposedly your feet swell and are the largest then). Also maybe try inserts if you want a little extra comfort?


----------



## bagnutt

IStuckACello said:


> Can I please get an opinion on length for these? Are they oddly too long? As stated months ago, when I found them they were marked too big but my wide feet seemed to fit them. Upon more thought, I don't want to look like a little girl in mom's shoes lol. Maybe I was too excited when I got them, but if they stretch it would look horrible and that'd be a waste of $. Please no PMs, someone may be taking them if I return them. Thank you!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630648
> View attachment 3630649


Love these with your skin tone Cello, but they do look just a tad big, IMO. So pretty tho!
What if you put a half insert in the toe box as someone suggested?


----------



## bagladyfrog

Pippi_27 said:


> View attachment 3628630
> View attachment 3628631
> 
> Scored [emoji177][emoji177]this  self-portrait midi dress. Still expensive thou[emoji85] $102



Beautiful


----------



## IStuckACello

Thanks guys! These are with the long foot petal inserts already thats why I'm like meh. I don't know what I'm doing with my weight here, but if I shift forward it looks like a little girl haha.


----------



## verdisto716

IStuckACello said:


> Thanks guys! These are with the long foot petal inserts already thats why I'm like meh. I don't know what I'm doing with my weight here, but if I shift forward it looks like a little girl haha.



They're pretty but yes they are a little too big... I also know that rockstuds fit wide feet very well... it's a shame... is there any other things that can be done for them to fit your feet??


----------



## IStuckACello

verdisto716 said:


> They're pretty but yes they are a little too big... I also know that rockstuds fit wide feet very well... it's a shame... is there any other things that can be done for them to fit your feet??



Thank you for weighing in-no I don't think so lol. Cursed feet. Rarely do I have a perfect shoe because of the width/length proportion. At least my bank account will be happy...


----------



## verdisto716

IStuckACello said:


> Thank you for weighing in-no I don't think so lol. Cursed feet. Rarely do I have a perfect shoe because of the width/length proportion. At least my bank account will be happy...



Boo [emoji45] and yes I suffer from the same "flipper" affliction of wide feet and rockstuds are very forgiving to wide feet so I was able to fit in my "lengthwise" size (I'm like an extra extra wide foot [emoji23][emoji24]) . If you're ever lucky enough to find another pair hopefully it's in your lengthwise size or smaller. Have you tried ferragamos? Those are also forgiving to wide feet


----------



## lbg4unme

IStuckACello said:


> Thanks guys! These are with the long foot petal inserts already thats why I'm like meh. I don't know what I'm doing with my weight here, but if I shift forward it looks like a little girl haha.



Sorry I agree they are just a touch too long. They are gorgeous though! Wish I could find some, still hunting [emoji102]


----------



## pursepectives

dorres said:


> Hi! If you decide to return, please let me know. I'd love to get it. TIA!


yup I'll be sure to let you know! They'll likely be returned to a location on the south bay area in California. I'm not sure which if any locations are doing charge sends here.


----------



## IStuckACello

verdisto716 said:


> Boo [emoji45] and yes I suffer from the same "flipper" affliction of wide feet and rockstuds are very forgiving to wide feet so I was able to fit in my "lengthwise" size (I'm like an extra extra wide foot [emoji23][emoji24]) . If you're ever lucky enough to find another pair hopefully it's in your lengthwise size or smaller. Have you tried ferragamos? Those are also forgiving to wide feet


I haven't tried Ferragamos, they actually always seemed really small to me lol. I will definitely let you know since we are so close to each other!


----------



## pursepectives

Pretty sure my wallet hates me now...Just bought this Chloe bag


----------



## ballerinakgurl

pursepectives said:


> Pretty sure my wallet hates me now...Just bought this Chloe bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630758



Congrats!!! I love the colour. Hoping to add a Faye to my collection soon. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## squidgee

IStuckACello said:


> I haven't tried Ferragamos, they actually always seemed really small to me lol. I will definitely let you know since we are so close to each other!



If you do try, ask for the C or D width in Ferragomos. I have wide feet too and personally like the D width most. C is still too narrow for my taste.


----------



## hedgwin99

IStuckACello said:


> Can I please get an opinion on length for these? Are they oddly too long? As stated months ago, when I found them they were marked too big but my wide feet seemed to fit them. Upon more thought, I don't want to look like a little girl in mom's shoes lol. Maybe I was too excited when I got them, but if they stretch it would look horrible and that'd be a waste of $. Please no PMs, someone may be taking them if I return them. Thank you!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630648
> View attachment 3630649



Sorry.. looks big on you. I see at least an inch from end of your heel to the shoe


----------



## Giosach

ballerinakgurl said:


> View attachment 3630150
> View attachment 3630151
> 
> 
> Don't mind the children in the background. [emoji23][emoji23]


I went to my one of the rack and asked the SA if she can locate the ring.  I was told that it was online return so no other stores have the ring.  It is very nice though.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Giosach said:


> I went to my one of the rack and asked the SA if she can locate the ring.  I was told that it was online return so no other stores have the ring.  It is very nice though.



That's too bad. I hope you find a great deal soon!!!


----------



## IStuckACello

hedgwin99 said:


> Sorry.. looks big on you. I see at least an inch from end of your heel to the shoe



Yeah I'm gonna return them...it's not actually an inch, but I can see why the pic would make it look like that. Maybe a quarter of an inch off from the edge of the shoe. Some of my boots fit this way because of my wide feet, but its really obvious with an open heel like this that it bothers me.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

IStuckACello said:


> Can I please get an opinion on length for these? Are they oddly too long? As stated months ago, when I found them they were marked too big but my wide feet seemed to fit them. Upon more thought, I don't want to look like a little girl in mom's shoes lol. Maybe I was too excited when I got them, but if they stretch it would look horrible and that'd be a waste of $. Please no PMs, someone may be taking them if I return them. Thank you!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630648
> View attachment 3630649



These are so gorgeous, but it's a tad too big.  Can you possibly stuff the toes of the shoe?


----------



## cmm62

meowmix318 said:


> Can someone recommend which NR locations are worth going to in New York?



Go to the Union square one when it opens - pretty quiet for the first hour. Brooklyn one is not bad, not as many scores but clean and easy to walk through. Again, go when it opens for a better experience.


----------



## IStuckACello

elisainthecity said:


> These are so gorgeous, but it's a tad too big.  Can you possibly stuff the toes of the shoe?



I thought about it lol but I think I'll just pass them on to someone who doesn't need to do anything to them. I've tried stuff toes on a pair of high boots before and it's so painful! I don't think I love the rockstuds like other people here love them, so maybe it's for the best


----------



## ballerinakgurl

IStuckACello said:


> I thought about it lol but I think I'll just pass them on to someone who doesn't need to do anything to them. I've tried stuff toes on a pair of high boots before and it's so painful! I don't think I love the rockstuds like other people here love them, so maybe it's for the best



I would gladly take them off your hands. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## NANI1972

IStuckACello said:


> Can I please get an opinion on length for these? Are they oddly too long? As stated months ago, when I found them they were marked too big but my wide feet seemed to fit them. Upon more thought, I don't want to look like a little girl in mom's shoes lol. Maybe I was too excited when I got them, but if they stretch it would look horrible and that'd be a waste of $. Please no PMs, someone may be taking them if I return them. Thank you!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630648
> View attachment 3630649



A tad too big, but you could easily try a full padded insole.


----------



## IStuckACello

ballerinakgurl said:


> I would gladly take them off your hands. [emoji16][emoji16]



I wished I had more than one pair to go around! But I had offered them to someone when I first got them if they didn't work out.  Seriously nothing more would please me than them going to a friend or tpf member. Not a reseller [emoji35]


----------



## IStuckACello

Thank you all for chiming in and the suggestions. I've made peace that they're too big haha maybe I'll use the money with my new (and cheaper) obsession with Rae Dunn pottery instead...


----------



## meowmix318

bagnutt said:


> I have never shopped the Racks in NY, but based on posts here, it seems like Union Square gets a lot of designer items.
> Enjoy your birthday trip!!


Thank you bagnutt for your suggestion. Will definitely add that to my list of places to go to. The weather will be so cold when we arrive next week (I am from Southern California where we don't really have real winters. Honestly anything below 70*F I get cold)


----------



## meowmix318

seton said:


> the only one actually in manhattan is Union Sq. I've been there like 10 times and I was only able to score once. It's a madhouse. I got a cashmere Burberry Proscum shawl for 66% off. It still wasnt cheap at $550 tho.


Sounds scary, lol but worth a look. Thank you


----------



## hedgwin99

IStuckACello said:


> Thank you all for chiming in and the suggestions. I've made peace that they're too big haha maybe I'll use the money with my new (and cheaper) obsession with Rae Dunn pottery instead...



Good for u! I know it's tough to give up a "coveted" rockstud shoes! I just want to say I brought a pair of Roger Vivier n it was biggest regret of my life! The shoes was a tad big n I tried stuffing n heel inserts to try to make it work... it didn't! I regret now ... I should've return it n use that $ towards something else [emoji36][emoji28]


----------



## meowmix318

cmm62 said:


> Go to the Union square one when it opens - pretty quiet for the first hour. Brooklyn one is not bad, not as many scores but clean and easy to walk through. Again, go when it opens for a better experience.


Thank you for the suggestion. Will definitely check out union square and if around Brooklyn, May stop in too


----------



## ilovemykiddos

IStuckACello said:


> Can I please get an opinion on length for these? Are they oddly too long? As stated months ago, when I found them they were marked too big but my wide feet seemed to fit them. Upon more thought, I don't want to look like a little girl in mom's shoes lol. Maybe I was too excited when I got them, but if they stretch it would look horrible and that'd be a waste of $. Please no PMs, someone may be taking them if I return them. Thank you!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630648
> View attachment 3630649


Hi
Just my 2 cents worth....they are unfortunately too big for you.


----------



## k5ml3k

IStuckACello said:


> Can I please get an opinion on length for these? Are they oddly too long? As stated months ago, when I found them they were marked too big but my wide feet seemed to fit them. Upon more thought, I don't want to look like a little girl in mom's shoes lol. Maybe I was too excited when I got them, but if they stretch it would look horrible and that'd be a waste of $. Please no PMs, someone may be taking them if I return them. Thank you!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630648
> View attachment 3630649



Aw those are GORGEOUS!!  Unfortunately, I do think that they are too big [emoji17] I'm sorry!


----------



## pursepectives

Also for all the designer handbag aficianados out there, I spoke to the SA and she said Nordstrom has been sending a lot of handbags from the recent winter sale, so keep an eye out for those! Most are altered/refinished, but some have clearance stickers on them.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

IStuckACello said:


> Can I please get an opinion on length for these? Are they oddly too long? As stated months ago, when I found them they were marked too big but my wide feet seemed to fit them. Upon more thought, I don't want to look like a little girl in mom's shoes lol. Maybe I was too excited when I got them, but if they stretch it would look horrible and that'd be a waste of $. Please no PMs, someone may be taking them if I return them. Thank you!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630648
> View attachment 3630649


 Those are too big. I find that when a shoe is a wee bit too long they become tripping hazards because your feet are not seated properly in the shoe due to being too long/big. I've personally had tripping issues in flats and heels that were just not right length wise. Those Valentinos are gorgeous though.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

pursepectives said:


> Also for all the designer handbag aficianados out there, I spoke to the SA and she said Nordstrom has been sending a lot of handbags from the recent winter sale, so keep an eye out for those! Most are altered/refinished, but some have clearance stickers on them.


That's explains how I found a MCM liz large reversible tote that retailed for $665 for $185 lying on the floor when someone knocked most of the bags off the shelf and left them.  Its tag said refurbished. Great for travel and folds flat.


----------



## joanah

IStuckACello said:


> Can I please get an opinion on length for these? Are they oddly too long? As stated months ago, when I found them they were marked too big but my wide feet seemed to fit them. Upon more thought, I don't want to look like a little girl in mom's shoes lol. Maybe I was too excited when I got them, but if they stretch it would look horrible and that'd be a waste of $. Please no PMs, someone may be taking them if I return them. Thank you!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630648
> View attachment 3630649


Gorgeous shoes but they look a little too big


----------



## kiwiaz

Does anyone know if the rack stores still allow over the phone order? I called two stores today and both said they don't do phone order any more.


----------



## pinky7129

kiwiaz said:


> Does anyone know if the rack stores still allow over the phone order? I called two stores today and both said they don't do phone order any more.



As mentioned before, majority have been following the November guidelines of no more. There are a select few who still may


----------



## kiwiaz

pinky7129 said:


> As mentioned before, majority have been following the November guidelines of no more. There are a select few who still may


Thanks for the information. I was also told that we can use some app to scan the barcode and have the item shipped directly from the store. Does anyone know how that works?


----------



## pinky7129

kiwiaz said:


> Thanks for the information. I was also told that we can use some app to scan the barcode and have the item shipped directly from the store. Does anyone know how that works?



The rack app lets you scan and if it's online you can buy it


----------



## Dawn

bagnutt said:


> Best receipt ever
> View attachment 3627745


THAT IS AMAZING! Prob one of the best penny finds I've seen!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Lanvin $247.50 from $1,650. Size 7. Not my size. Store doesn't do charge and sends.


----------



## cocodiamonds

for this email today


----------



## meowmix318

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3631908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this email today


I didn't get that email. I usually only yet emails from Nordstrom and my Nordstrom rack.  guess I won't get $5 off


----------



## smalls

I rarely see any high end shoes at my rack, but bought these Prada booties for $165 from a $1100 retail.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
NR Honolulu Ward 
Not sure if they do charge sends 




Not sure on the price, no one was around to open the case


----------



## ladycee

Mcm








 Spotted all these and left them behind


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online.


----------



## itsmree

pinky7129 said:


> The rack app lets you scan and if it's online you can buy it


that feature on the app was taken away. you can no longer scan


----------



## Tomsmom

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted online.
> 
> View attachment 3632986
> 
> View attachment 3632987
> 
> View attachment 3632988
> 
> View attachment 3632989
> 
> View attachment 3632990


Thank you  for posting that maxi dress I bought it!


----------



## minicake

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you  for posting that maxi dress I bought it!


That's awesome! I just took a look and that color is gone. The green is $159!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you  for posting that maxi dress I bought it!



Yay. I'm glad! 
It's such a good deal. 
[emoji177][emoji119]


----------



## IStuckACello

Burberry cosmetics! Not transfers! Will someone please  let me know if they see khaki green nail polish or camo eye palette in Bay Area?


----------



## IStuckACello

^nevermind found the nail polish. Polishes are 14.97, love palette $35, eyeshadows 19.97!


----------



## minicake

IStuckACello said:


> View attachment 3633504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry cosmetics! Not transfers! Will someone please  let me know if they see khaki green nail polish or camo eye palette in Bay Area?


I was at Westgate location this morning and I didn't see any of their makeup.


----------



## elyseindc

Saw some goodies while browsing today. PM for location



	

		
			
		

		
	
 AW for $378


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Manolos in Sz 8 for $186 

MCM for $800


----------



## pepperdiva

I was at the union square manhattan location yesterday with tons of chiara ferreti and close-to-full-price rock studs in orange. Also some Burberry without fabulous pricing. I almost bought a grey suede Pedro Garcia heeled sandal with Velcro wrap around the ankle but passed because I have a similar style. They were $120 with additional markdowns. Sorry no photos my phone powered down!!
My huge find though was Chloe flats in black in my size 38 for 85% off at $78!!! I thought it was a mirage. They looks exactly like the classic Lauren scalloped style but the original box added 'Euro cut' does anyone know what that means??


----------



## LuxeDeb

IStuckACello said:


> ^nevermind found the nail polish. Polishes are 14.97, love palette $35, eyeshadows 19.97!



Check to see if you have a Bare and Beauty outlet close to you! The Bare Minerals outlet started carrying Burberry and Nars cosmetics last year. Sometimes they run really great sales. Around Christmas I got a bunch of Burberry for about 60-70% off retail! Burberry is current colors. Nars is current and discontinued stock.


----------



## IStuckACello

minicake said:


> I was at Westgate location this morning and I didn't see any of their makeup.


Thanks! I called Emeryville as I'm in the East Bay today and no go either. The girl was super nice though, she even ran to the back to look for me and took my number.



LuxeDeb said:


> Check to see if you have a Bare and Beauty outlet close to you! The Bare Minerals outlet started carrying Burberry and Nars cosmetics last year. Sometimes they run really great sales. Around Christmas I got a bunch of Burberry for about 60-70% off retail! Burberry is current colors. Nars is current and discontinued stock.



Thank you! We don't have one  I really like their nail polishes (until they get old then they get kind of gross and need a thinner), but I've always wanted the camo palette from last year but didn't want to pay $75 for it. Hoping it will pop up. I wonder why they're selling to the Rack...hope they're not phasing out their makeup from stores...


----------



## IStuckACello

LuxeDeb said:


> Check to see if you have a Bare and Beauty outlet close to you! The Bare Minerals outlet started carrying Burberry and Nars cosmetics last year. Sometimes they run really great sales. Around Christmas I got a bunch of Burberry for about 60-70% off retail! Burberry is current colors. Nars is current and discontinued stock.



Actually is it called "Bare and Beauty" or like...Bare Minerals is one outlet and Beauty (or Beauty Room) is another? I see a Beauty Room about 40 minutes away....


----------



## verdisto716

minicake said:


> I was at Westgate location this morning and I didn't see any of their makeup.



I saw quite a few at the Palo Alto location!


----------



## shopbo

IStuckACello said:


> Thanks! I called Emeryville as I'm in the East Bay today and no go either. The girl was super nice though, she even ran to the back to look for me and took my number.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! We don't have one  I really like their nail polishes (until they get old then they get kind of gross and need a thinner), but I've always wanted the camo palette from last year but didn't want to pay $75 for it. Hoping it will pop up. I wonder why they're selling to the Rack...hope they're not phasing out their makeup from stores...


Last time I was at the SunValley Mall location, they had some Burberry products.. I forget what exactly though... If you're in East Bay, might be worth a call?


----------



## noshoepolish

I am sorry for the chat but got no answer on Glass Slipper.

For those with wide feet is there any easy way to find wide shoes in the store?  Is there a sticker on the box?  (Being a bit short it is hard to see the top shelves  Thanks.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
NR Honolulu Waikiki 
Don't know if they do charge sends 




Don't know the price


----------



## hedgwin99

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> NR Honolulu Waikiki
> Don't know if they do charge sends
> View attachment 3633733
> 
> View attachment 3633734
> 
> Don't know the price
> View attachment 3633735



Thank you for the posting but that is one pricy pair of Valentino heels [emoji24]


----------



## IStuckACello

verdisto716 said:


> I saw quite a few at the Palo Alto location!



Do you remember if the camo eyeshadow palette was in stock? I think it even has the camo plastic sleeve. Maybe I'll stop by Thursday...


----------



## verdisto716

IStuckACello said:


> Do you remember if the camo eyeshadow palette was in stock? I think it even has the camo plastic sleeve. Maybe I'll stop by Thursday...



From what I remember there were a few left (not a lot) but I know quite a few people were rifling through it. I didn't get any for myself so I did t take a close look at it (trying to cull down my stash and fight temptation) Hopefully there's still some left!


----------



## chizan8384

Spotted Today 







Tods Boots sz 35


----------



## IStuckACello

verdisto716 said:


> From what I remember there were a few left (not a lot) but I know quite a few people were rifling through it. I didn't get any for myself so I did t take a close look at it (trying to cull down my stash and fight temptation) Hopefully there's still some left!



Oh man! What day was this? Maybe I'll call the other stores in the area that I can get to sooner and ask.


----------



## verdisto716

IStuckACello said:


> Oh man! What day was this? Maybe I'll call the other stores in the area that I can get to sooner and ask.



This was on Saturday. They had a lot of Burberry in general at this location. Hopefully there's still some left for you to snatch up!


----------



## natalia0128

IStuckACello said:


> View attachment 3633504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry cosmetics! Not transfers! Will someone please  let me know if they see khaki green nail polish or camo eye palette in Bay Area?



How much for the eyeshadow?


----------



## IStuckACello

natalia0128 said:


> How much for the eyeshadow?



$19.97 for eyeshadow singles! Nice colors too.


----------



## IStuckACello

verdisto716 said:


> This was on Saturday. They had a lot of Burberry in general at this location. Hopefully there's still some left for you to snatch up!



Thanks! Will you please lmk if you see it again at our other favorite stores? Bah was just at my usual  Thursday and Saturday and didn't see anything good.


----------



## verdisto716

IStuckACello said:


> Thanks! Will you please lmk if you see it again at our other favorite stores? Bah was just at my usual  Thursday and Saturday and didn't see anything good.



Of course! I'll be sure to let you know if I end up stopping there!


----------



## Kitts

noshoepolish said:


> I am sorry for the chat but got no answer on Glass Slipper.
> 
> For those with wide feet is there any easy way to find wide shoes in the store?  Is there a sticker on the box?  (Being a bit short it is hard to see the top shelves  Thanks.



The two stores I frequent have a section for wide shoes at the end of each size. For example, size 8, then size 8W, then 8.5, then 8.5W. I have occasionally seen wide shoes outside of the wide sections and they are usually marked with a W sticker. Good luck!


----------



## deltalady

IStuckACello said:


> Thanks! I called Emeryville as I'm in the East Bay today and no go either. The girl was super nice though, she even ran to the back to look for me and took my number.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! We don't have one  I really like their nail polishes (until they get old then they get kind of gross and need a thinner), but I've always wanted the camo palette from last year but didn't want to pay $75 for it. Hoping it will pop up. I wonder why they're selling to the Rack...hope they're not phasing out their makeup from stores...



Burberry reformulated some of their products. That's why they're at the Rack.


----------



## k5ml3k

Saw these today...Rag & Bone boots were more expensive though [emoji19]


----------



## prttygurl

k5ml3k said:


> Saw these today...Rag & Bone boots were more expensive though [emoji19]
> View attachment 3633834
> View attachment 3633836
> 
> View attachment 3633837
> 
> View attachment 3633840



Darn those boots are so cute but not my size [emoji24][emoji24] thanks for sharing!!


----------



## gquinn

I picked up these w&r Chloe block heel
slides that were red tagged $87 and rang up at $37. They're not something I'd usually buy but for that price, I couldn't say no. I think the retail on them is $825! 



Also found a pair of Shutz Violleta knee high gladiator sandals for $22.


----------



## BelieveinATL

Hi everybody!

I just joined TPT a few minutes ago and am still learning how to navigate it. Apparently I need to contribute to other threads before being able to start my own (which I plan to do) so here I am!

Looks like I couldn't haven't stumbled upon a better forum because I'd like to share with you my BEST EVER FIND at Nordstrom Rack....

I came across these gorgeous Yves SAINT LAURENT heels at my local NR and immediately fell in love.. Being a lover of luxury, I quickly tried them on.... they're half a size too big, but I bought them anyway. I was hoping I could find a way to make them work by adding heel pads inside the shoe for a better fit.... Originally these beauties are over $800 and found them "worn and refinished" for only $230!!! I was so giddy and remember telling the cashier, "I feel like I just won the lottery!" She was happy for me and shared my excitement. These shoes are in perfect condition and I knew this was a rare find. Surely I had to purchase them, right?

Unfortunately the shoes are simply too large for me feet (even with the added pads) so I have been unable to wear them even a single time... for now they're just a closet accessory I admire every time I see them....

PS. I even like the design of these YSLs better than my Christian Louboutins.... that's saying something!

Thanks for letting me share this story ofwhat I consider to be my best Nordstrom Rack find!
-beliveinATL


----------



## yakusoku.af

hedgwin99 said:


> Thank you for the posting but that is one pricy pair of Valentino heels [emoji24]



I saw a few other Valentino shoes and all were over $500. One of them was a leather flip flop with feathers.


----------



## IStuckACello

BelieveinATL said:


> View attachment 3633878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> I just joined TPT a few minutes ago and am still learning how to navigate it. Apparently I need to contribute to other threads before being able to start my own (which I plan to do) so here I am!
> 
> Looks like I couldn't haven't stumbled upon a better forum because I'd like to share with you my BEST EVER FIND at Nordstrom Rack....
> 
> I came across these gorgeous Yves SAINT LAURENT heels at my local NR and immediately fell in love.. Being a lover of luxury, I quickly tried them on.... they're half a size too big, but I bought them anyway. I was hoping I could find a way to make them work by adding heel pads inside the shoe for a better fit.... Originally these beauties are over $800 and found them "worn and refinished" for only $230!!! I was so giddy and remember telling the cashier, "I feel like I just won the lottery!" She was happy for me and shared my excitement. These shoes are in perfect condition and I knew this was a rare find. Surely I had to purchase them, right?
> 
> Unfortunately the shoes are simply too large for me feet (even with the added pads) so I have been unable to wear them even a single time... for now they're just a closet accessory I admire every time I see them....
> 
> PS. I even like the design of these YSLs better than my Christian Louboutins.... that's saying something!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share this story ofwhat I consider to be my best Nordstrom Rack find!
> -beliveinATL



Aw I love those! Especially the heel, I would totally want such a classic pair too. Have you tried the full inserts? That usually pushes my feet up a bit. I feel your pain, had the same problem with refurb rockstuds [emoji30]


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

gquinn said:


> I picked up these w&r Chloe block heel
> slides that were red tagged $87 and rang up at $37. They're not something I'd usually buy but for that price, I couldn't say no. I think the retail on them is $825!
> View attachment 3633871
> 
> 
> Also found a pair of Shutz Violleta knee high gladiator sandals for $22.


Wow not my style either but I'd wear the Chloes for that price too! Nice find!


----------



## vivelebag

LuxeDeb said:


> Check to see if you have a Bare and Beauty outlet close to you! The Bare Minerals outlet started carrying Burberry and Nars cosmetics last year. Sometimes they run really great sales. Around Christmas I got a bunch of Burberry for about 60-70% off retail! Burberry is current colors. Nars is current and discontinued stock.



Thanks for the tip. I saw a BM outlet at Woodbury the other day but did not stop in. Next time!


----------



## noshoepolish

Kitts said:


> The two stores I frequent have a section for wide shoes at the end of each size. For example, size 8, then size 8W, then 8.5, then 8.5W. I have occasionally seen wide shoes outside of the wide sections and they are usually marked with a W sticker. Good luck!



Thanks.  It gives me a better idea of where to look.  I know they are hard to come by.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

BelieveinATL said:


> View attachment 3633878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> I just joined TPT a few minutes ago and am still learning how to navigate it. Apparently I need to contribute to other threads before being able to start my own (which I plan to do) so here I am!
> 
> Looks like I couldn't haven't stumbled upon a better forum because I'd like to share with you my BEST EVER FIND at Nordstrom Rack....
> 
> I came across these gorgeous Yves SAINT LAURENT heels at my local NR and immediately fell in love.. Being a lover of luxury, I quickly tried them on.... they're half a size too big, but I bought them anyway. I was hoping I could find a way to make them work by adding heel pads inside the shoe for a better fit.... Originally these beauties are over $800 and found them "worn and refinished" for only $230!!! I was so giddy and remember telling the cashier, "I feel like I just won the lottery!" She was happy for me and shared my excitement. These shoes are in perfect condition and I knew this was a rare find. Surely I had to purchase them, right?
> 
> Unfortunately the shoes are simply too large for me feet (even with the added pads) so I have been unable to wear them even a single time... for now they're just a closet accessory I admire every time I see them....
> 
> PS. I even like the design of these YSLs better than my Christian Louboutins.... that's saying something!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share this story ofwhat I consider to be my best Nordstrom Rack find!
> -beliveinATL



I have that same pair and I absolutely love them! Got them at the rack as well during CTR!


----------



## itsmree

not nr, but who is a 9.5
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Vale...r-85mm-Pump/prod126220064_cat204600__/p.prod?


----------



## GeorginaLavender

AGL Alyssa wedge

A few years ago, I googled comfy flats and stumbled upon so many praises of AGL on tPF.  It's been a love affair ever since--even more love when it's sale price at the Rack!!!!  First pair of AGL sandals.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Just discovered AGL recently. 
Love!

Great find!
Congrats!  Wear them in good health.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

BlackGrayRed said:


> Just discovered AGL recently.
> Love!
> 
> Great find!
> Congrats!  Wear them in good health.



Thank you!!! Wear yours in good health too   I love AGLs so much that I converted my Mom too!!!  Here's to building your AGL collection  Cheers!!!!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

BelieveinATL said:


> View attachment 3633878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> I just joined TPT a few minutes ago and am still learning how to navigate it. Apparently I need to contribute to other threads before being able to start my own (which I plan to do) so here I am!
> 
> Looks like I couldn't haven't stumbled upon a better forum because I'd like to share with you my BEST EVER FIND at Nordstrom Rack....
> 
> I came across these gorgeous Yves SAINT LAURENT heels at my local NR and immediately fell in love.. Being a lover of luxury, I quickly tried them on.... they're half a size too big, but I bought them anyway. I was hoping I could find a way to make them work by adding heel pads inside the shoe for a better fit.... Originally these beauties are over $800 and found them "worn and refinished" for only $230!!! I was so giddy and remember telling the cashier, "I feel like I just won the lottery!" She was happy for me and shared my excitement. These shoes are in perfect condition and I knew this was a rare find. Surely I had to purchase them, right?
> 
> Unfortunately the shoes are simply too large for me feet (even with the added pads) so I have been unable to wear them even a single time... for now they're just a closet accessory I admire every time I see them....
> 
> PS. I even like the design of these YSLs better than my Christian Louboutins.... that's saying something!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share this story ofwhat I consider to be my best Nordstrom Rack find!
> -beliveinATL


Congrats on your gorgeous shoes and welcome to this awesome thread!


----------



## mranda

A ton of sizes are available in these Louboutin boots for 55% off. 
http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/chris...h-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK LEATHER


----------



## Luv n bags

mranda said:


> A ton of sizes are available in these Louboutin boots for 55% off.
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/chris...h-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK LEATHER



Thanks for posting this.  I ordered a pair!


----------



## pecknnibble

itsmree said:


> not nr, but who is a 9.5
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Vale...r-85mm-Pump/prod126220064_cat204600__/p.prod?



Sold out now but just curious how much were they?


----------



## buyingpig

tigertrixie said:


> Thanks for posting this.  I ordered a pair!


I ordered a pair as well. It says back ordered until September... I wonder whether they will actually ship.


----------



## pinky7129

mranda said:


> A ton of sizes are available in these Louboutin boots for 55% off.
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/chris...h-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK LEATHER



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pinky7129

buyingpig said:


> I ordered a pair as well. It says back ordered until September... I wonder whether they will actually ship.



BUT WE ORDERED THATS ALL THAT MATTERS [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## Mimmy

mranda said:


> A ton of sizes are available in these Louboutin boots for 55% off.
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/chris...h-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK LEATHER



Thanks for posting, I ordered a pair for myself and a friend. If they really ship they will come in time for a milestone birthday for my friend!


----------



## pursepectives

pecknnibble said:


> Sold out now but just curious how much were they?


Around $420 when I last checked.


----------



## babycinnamon

mranda said:


> A ton of sizes are available in these Louboutin boots for 55% off.
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/chris...h-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK LEATHER



Thank youuuu for posting! Ordered a pair .. hopefully it goes thru!!


----------



## ashcash

mranda said:


> A ton of sizes are available in these Louboutin boots for 55% off.
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/christian-louboutin-top-ankle-bootie/4575390?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK LEATHER


Thanks for sharing!! I ordered a pair for my mom.


----------



## ashlie

Found these Anastasia palates at my TJMaxx today. Priced at $15.99 only shade I saw was "deep" they all looked pristine though. Pm for location


----------



## ashcash

I stumbled across these ankle boots that I've been eyeing for a year now.

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...O+NERO&sid=972549@cm_sp=share-_-app-_-message


----------



## ashcash

Is there anyone else in the DC area? While I'm happy for everyone, it's hard to watch you all score such great deals


----------



## pinky7129

I'm surprised there are still louboutins to be sold at this point...


----------



## bagnutt

Don't forget!


----------



## bagnutt

Burberry bucket $215 refurb
This location still does charge sends (subject to manager approval)


----------



## bagnutt

Kate Somerville on clearance


----------



## bagnutt

Loving these Celine sunnies, hope they make it to clearance!


----------



## bagnutt

Marc Jacobs refurb $399
Leather is damaged tho. Isn't this the style that people found marked down to $99 at one point?


----------



## lbg4unme

mranda said:


> A ton of sizes are available in these Louboutin boots for 55% off.
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/chris...h-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK LEATHER



Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!! Fingers crossed the order goes through!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

bagnutt said:


> Marc Jacobs refurb $399
> Leather is damaged tho. Isn't this the style that people found marked down to $99 at one point?
> []



Yes it was $99 on clearance last year.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

GeorginaLavender said:


> Thank you!!! Wear yours in good health too   I love AGLs so much that I converted my Mom too!!!  Here's to building your AGL collection  Cheers!!!!



Cheers! [emoji846]


----------



## Leto

ashcash said:


> Is there anyone else in the DC area? While I'm happy for everyone, it's hard to watch you all score such great deals



I'm in the D.C. area. There are two others in this thread that I know of from DC as well.


----------



## ptqcangel08

mranda said:


> A ton of sizes are available in these Louboutin boots for 55% off.
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/chris...h-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK LEATHER



Thank you.  I was able to order a pair. Saw this message late but luckily my size was available.


----------



## bussbuss

ashcash said:


> Is there anyone else in the DC area? While I'm happy for everyone, it's hard to watch you all score such great deals


I am in the DMV as well......back in the days my rack used to be so good with bags.....ive found a chloe, ysl and balanciaga...and i think someone even found a celine at my rack......but those days are long gone.....i dont even spot good shoes any more


----------



## peacelovesequin

NR.com: Select sale items are additional 25% off. 

Happy hunting! [emoji177]

View attachment 3635211


----------



## peacelovesequin

ptqcangel08 said:


> Thank you.  I was able to order a pair. Saw this message late but luckily my size was available.





lbg4unme said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!! Fingers crossed the order goes through!





ashcash said:


> Thanks for sharing!! I ordered a pair for my mom.





babycinnamon said:


> Thank youuuu for posting! Ordered a pair .. hopefully it goes thru!!





Mimmy said:


> Thanks for posting, I ordered a pair for myself and a friend. If they really ship they will come in time for a milestone birthday for my friend!





pinky7129 said:


> BUT WE ORDERED THATS ALL THAT MATTERS [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]





buyingpig said:


> I ordered a pair as well. It says back ordered until September... I wonder whether they will actually ship.





tigertrixie said:


> Thanks for posting this.  I ordered a pair!





mranda said:


> A ton of sizes are available in these Louboutin boots for 55% off.
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/chris...h-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK LEATHER



I hope EVERYONE gets a shipping confirmation email! [emoji177][emoji152]
Great find @mranda.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Equipment (additional 25% off)


----------



## elyseindc

Walked into my local NR this morning and was greeted by this: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Happy hunting!


----------



## Shygirl21

I was able to purchase a Burberry white Gibbsmoore Funnel Trench for $357 shipped [emoji39] my first find at Nordstrom Rack.  Thanks ladies for the awesome info


----------



## bagnutt

elyseindc said:


> Walked into my local NR this morning and was greeted by this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635258
> 
> Happy hunting!



I just called my local Rack and they are doing extra 25% off "winter" clearance: coats, sweaters, boots, slippers, etc. I will pop in to see, but it sounds like handbags are not included.
Thanks for posting!! [emoji106]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Shygirl21 said:


> I was able to purchase a Burberry white Gibbsmoore Funnel Trench for $357 shipped [emoji39] my first find at Nordstrom Rack.  Thanks ladies for the awesome info



Congrats!


----------



## pinky7129

peacelovesequin said:


> I hope EVERYONE gets a shipping confirmation email! [emoji177][emoji152]
> Great find @mranda.


do we know why theyre waiting till sept to ship?


----------



## itsmree

fyi ladies, i just came back from my store and all winter items (sweaters, coats, boots, gloves, etc) are an extra 25% off clearance!


----------



## joanah

Just found this nano! Don't know if I should keep it or not, any thoughts?


----------



## lms910

joanah said:


> Just found this nano! Don't know if I should keep it or not, any thoughts?


Depends on the price   It is cute, but not worth a lot if you won't wear it!  I'm not much for colored bags, but if I saw for $500, I might snatch it up!


----------



## joanah

lms910 said:


> Depends on the price   It is cute, but not worth a lot if you won't wear it!  I'm not much for colored bags, but if I saw for $500, I might snatch it up!


It was 850 with tax


----------



## bagnutt

joanah said:


> Just found this nano! Don't know if I should keep it or not, any thoughts?



Gorgeous! Would look awesome with denim and a crisp white shirt [emoji846]


----------



## bagnutt

Didn't see much designer during my lunch pop-in. Boots are mostly Sam Edelman, Vince Camuto, Cole Haan, etc. no Burberry jackets or coats anywhere. Women's sleepwear is also 25% off.


----------



## peacelovesequin

joanah said:


> It was 850 with tax



That's reasonable! [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## joanah

So I looked up the retail on the nano and it says $1,990. However, the retail on the tag says $2,650. I'm sensing this bag was priced incorrectly. Has anyone every had a similar problem?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

joanah said:


> Just found this nano! Don't know if I should keep it or not, any thoughts?



Keep! The color is not too crazy. Love my nano!


----------



## dorres

joanah said:


> Just found this nano! Don't know if I should keep it or not, any thoughts?



It's a great bag. Love the color. Keep it. If you are not happy and not loving it, you should return and let me know and I'd be more than willing to take it from you. [emoji4]


----------



## lms910

joanah said:


> So I looked up the retail on the nano and it says $1,990. However, the retail on the tag says $2,650. I'm sensing this bag was priced incorrectly. Has anyone every had a similar problem?



Ive seen that before. Looks like they mixed up the nano and baby.


----------



## squidgee

joanah said:


> Just found this nano! Don't know if I should keep it or not, any thoughts?



Love the color! Price isn't bad either, I'd keep it.


----------



## pinky7129

lms910 said:


> Ive seen that before. Looks like they mixed up the nano and baby.



Happened to me before. I went back and they priced incorrectly which had me pay less


----------



## PetiteFromSF

lms910 said:


> Ive seen that before. Looks like they mixed up the nano and baby.



Maybe bring that up. It could potentially be cheaper?


----------



## LuxeDeb

joanah said:


> So I looked up the retail on the nano and it says $1,990. However, the retail on the tag says $2,650. I'm sensing this bag was priced incorrectly. Has anyone every had a similar problem?



I have seen it happen at TJ Maxx, but not the Rack. You got a deal, but not as good as you should have 
Still a gorgeous bag!


----------



## joanah

Tell me more haha, I called nr but the manager said that's the price placed by the full line store although it is incorrect. WhAt did you tell them when you took the bag back? Thanks! 


pinky7129 said:


> Happened to me before. I went back and they priced incorrectly which had me pay less


----------



## dingdong79

itsmree said:


> fyi ladies, i just came back from my store and all winter items (sweaters, coats, boots, gloves, etc) are an extra 25% off clearance!



How long will this run until?


----------



## pinky7129

joanah said:


> Tell me more haha, I called nr but the manager said that's the price placed by the full line store although it is incorrect. WhAt did you tell them when you took the bag back? Thanks!



That they mistagged it and they checked and fixed it. Never call. Always go in.


----------



## bagnutt

Frye $114 +25% off
Size 8


----------



## bagnutt

dingdong79 said:


> How long will this run until?



Thru Sunday 3/19. Its winter Clear The Rack!!


----------



## bagnutt

Tory Burch $165 + 25% off
Size 10


----------



## bagnutt

SW fringe $162 + 25% off
Size 7.5
A good cobbler could probably cut off the fringe and they would look decent....


----------



## bagnutt

Rag and Bone $142.50 + 25% off
39


----------



## VernisCerise

Scored today SW midland (?) boots in taupe color, they were extra 25% off, the total came up to $95 including tax


----------



## vanfall

YSL
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 stuart weiztman       Did not purchased


----------



## lvchanelboy

Found this Phillip Lim Embellished Cashmere Sweater today and got an additional 25% off which made it $135 from $550


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino
$340 WT / 36.5


----------



## ThisVNchick

Lots of UGG at my local store. Spotted some decent stuff today. 

Boots and slippers were all an additional 25% off






Tory Burch 






DVF Rainboots


----------



## aga5

My find today... so excited 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Next to the one I pad full price for... totally worth it though...


----------



## Leto

aga5 said:


> My find today... so excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Next to the one I pad full price for... totally worth it though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635922



So pretty. Congrats on a great find!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
NR Honolulu Waikiki
I don't think they do charge sends 
Celine








Valentino




Fendi


----------



## Raven18

aga5 said:


> My find today... so excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Next to the one I pad full price for... totally worth it though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635922


Lovely bags..how much did u pay for the grey ?


----------



## aga5

Raven18 said:


> Lovely bags..how much did u pay for the grey ?



The gray I bought at Nordstrom for full price, I think $1850, the pink nano I picked up today for $750.


----------



## pursepectives

VernisCerise said:


> Scored today SW midland (?) boots in taupe color, they were extra 25% off, the total came up to $95 including tax
> View attachment 3635787
> 
> View attachment 3635788
> 
> View attachment 3635789


Those look like the Urban, midlands have a lower heel. I picked up a pair in nutmeg at the last CTR. Can I get the upc for these?


----------



## VernisCerise

pursepectives said:


> Those look like the Urban, midlands have a lower heel. I picked up a pair in nutmeg at the last CTR. Can I get the upc for these?



Good to know! 612025899004, GL


----------



## bagnutt

Alexander Wang
Suede $181 + disc / 38



Leather $187 + disc / 36.5


----------



## bagnutt

Prada
$237 + disc / 37.5


----------



## bagnutt

Burberry
$259 + disc / 36.5


----------



## bagnutt

Choo
$299 RT / 41


----------



## bagnutt

Armani
$359 WT / 39.5, 40


----------



## bagnutt

Balenciaga
$249 RT / 41


----------



## bagnutt

Balenciaga boots still available
$299 + disc / 41


----------



## Kealakai

bagnutt said:


> Burberry
> $259 + disc / 36.5
> View attachment 3636058


These are so cute! Does the store do charge sends?


----------



## bagnutt

Chloe high tops
$399 WT / 39


----------



## bagnutt

Charlotte Simone kaleidoscope scarf / Mongolian lamb
$179 + disc


----------



## bagnutt

D&G
$173 RT / 41


----------



## bagnutt

TONS of Uggs on clearance


----------



## vanfall

bagnutt said:


> TONS of Uggs on clearance
> View attachment 3636071



Red tagged? How much? Tia


----------



## bagnutt

vanfall said:


> Red tagged? How much? Tia



Yes, all red tagged. Prices ranged from $26 to $89, depending on style.


----------



## minicake

aga5 said:


> My find today... so excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Next to the one I pad full price for... totally worth it though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635922


I love the embellishments on the blush one! So pretty!
I have the same motty grey bag as you but I'm so scared to use it. Have you sprayed it with anything or used a protector of any kind?


----------



## aga5

minicake said:


> I love the embellishments on the blush one! So pretty!
> I have the same motty grey bag as you but I'm so scared to use it. Have you sprayed it with anything or used a protector of any kind?



No, and I have used it a ton, I was hesitant on whether or not to return it, I was so glad I kept it.  It is so versatile and understated that it was such an easy bag to wear.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

joanah said:


> Just found this nano! Don't know if I should keep it or not, any thoughts?



I love my nano! I feel like it is an expensive price to pay for it though. 

I got my black croc embossed one on clearance for $800 down from $1500....


----------



## vanfall

bagnutt said:


> Yes, all red tagged. Prices ranged from $26 to $89, depending on style.



I wish my store had these!!


----------



## stacestall

bagnutt said:


> Choo
> $299 RT / 41
> View attachment 3636059
> 
> View attachment 3636060





bagnutt said:


> Balenciaga
> $249 RT / 41
> View attachment 3636063





bagnutt said:


> Balenciaga boots still available
> $299 + disc / 41
> View attachment 3636064



Omg! I need to move to your city ASAP! All these shoes in my size [emoji119]


----------



## joanah

ballerinakgurl said:


> I love my nano! I feel like it is an expensive price to pay for it though.
> 
> I got my black croc embossed one on clearance for $800 down from $1500....


 

I just looked it up and it's the baby not the nano... I would die for the black croc nano, lucky you!


----------



## tastangan

bagnutt said:


> Thru Sunday 3/19. Its winter Clear The Rack!!


Is it 25% off all red tag ?


----------



## Ou_louise

tastangan said:


> Is it 25% off all red tag ?



Just Winter Clearance items like Scarves, Coats, Sweaters etc


----------



## joanah

Can I just point out that If you receive a message from designerbliss he is a reseller! BEWARE!


----------



## minicake

aga5 said:


> No, and I have used it a ton, I was hesitant on whether or not to return it, I was so glad I kept it.  It is so versatile and understated that it was such an easy bag to wear.


And you'll wear it with jeans too? I don't know why I am so nervous! Its a nice day ehre maybe I'll pull it out!! Thanks!!


----------



## bagnutt

joanah said:


> Can I just point out that If you receive a message from designerbliss he is a reseller! BEWARE!



Yes, this member has messaged me many times (I have never responded) and has even offered me a finder's fee. It's good to check a members posting history before sharing intel [emoji6]


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bagnutt said:


> Yes, this member has messaged me many times (I have never responded) and has even offered me a finder's fee. It's good to check a members posting history before sharing intel [emoji6]



True. When I find something and share here, I always get PMs from people who just message me asking for the UPC (sometimes literally PM me and say "UPC #?", but I never see them post here. I haven't been checking the history, but will do going forward!


----------



## MaryBel

bagnutt said:


> TONS of Uggs on clearance
> View attachment 3636071



WOW, your store gets lots of good stuff. 
Mine is terrible. It rarely gets good designer items (they are so rare that they would have them on display behind the register).
All the shoes are without boxes, so imagine the mess. 

Last week I  was traveling for work and went to another store in a different state and found better selection (shoes were in boxes, extra +) but didn't find any of the designer items.
I ended up getting 2 pairs of Vince Camuto boots (around $60 each), and 2 bags, a Coach ($230) and a Rebecca Minkoff ($40). So here's my little haul:


----------



## bankygirl

MaryBel said:


> WOW, your store gets lots of good stuff.
> Mine is terrible. It rarely gets good designer items (they are so rare that they would have them on display behind the register).
> All the shoes are without boxes, so imagine the mess.
> 
> Last week I  was traveling for work and went to another store in a different state and found better selection (shoes were in boxes, extra +) but didn't find any of the designer items.
> I ended up getting 2 pairs of Vince Camuto boots (around $60 each), and 2 bags, a Coach ($230) and a Rebecca Minkoff ($40). So here's my little haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636521
> View attachment 3636522
> View attachment 3636523
> View attachment 3636524



LOVE that Minkoff! And $40!!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

bankygirl said:


> LOVE that Minkoff! And $40!!!!!!


Thanks! I love it too! It's the perfect color! It was the first thing I found and was happy to find something that was 80% off. It even had the dustbag!


----------



## bankygirl

joanah said:


> Can I just point out that If you receive a message from designerbliss he is a reseller! BEWARE!





bagnutt said:


> Yes, this member has messaged me many times (I have never responded) and has even offered me a finder's fee. It's good to check a members posting history before sharing intel [emoji6]





elisainthecity said:


> True. When I find something and share here, I always get PMs from people who just message me asking for the UPC (sometimes literally PM me and say "UPC #?", but I never see them post here. I haven't been checking the history, but will do going forward!



Same here, but I really pick and choose who I provide intel to. His insta even says in the description he is a reseller. I think of this thread as a place for luxury lovers on a budget (like me) rather than a place where we do all the work for resellers who then turn around and offer us the same items at an inflated price. This actually happened to me where someone purchased the CO Kitty flats I wanted (beat me to it) and then offered them to me on instagram for $150 more. Ummmmm, no.


----------



## bakeacookie

Great work weeding out the resellers using tpf intel! 

Hiding the barcodes, having members PM you for location all helps!


----------



## bagnutt

Perhaps this is why the handbags get so beat up!


----------



## bagnutt

See by Chloe $175 RT


----------



## potomacng

bagnutt said:


> See by Chloe $175 RT
> View attachment 3636637


Bagnutt, I'm in the Bay Area but never see anything as good as yours.


----------



## IStuckACello

joanah said:


> Can I just point out that If you receive a message from designerbliss he is a reseller! BEWARE!



Lolllllll smh. Ain't no finders fee worth me handing it over to designerbliss. None. At that point I'd rather resell it myself than be the chump middle man. Not that I would because I'd rather one of the loyal tpf girls get something nice.


----------



## bagnutt

potomacng said:


> Bagnutt, I'm in the Bay Area but never see anything as good as yours.



Nothing in PA today except that one SbC bag! ☹️


----------



## minicake

Pink Jimmy Choo are red tag $298
Oscar de la Renta bag is $599
Stuart Weitzman black and gold booties red tag $120
Marc Jacob mouse flats size 9 red tag $50


----------



## minicake

bagnutt said:


> Nothing in PA today except that one SbC bag! ☹️


That's where I am right now


----------



## hedgwin99

aga5 said:


> My find today... so excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Next to the one I pad full price for... totally worth it though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635922



Gorgeous!!! You r so lucky! I can't never find anything this good at my local Rack [emoji4][emoji106][emoji122]


----------



## jessl

A few good finds today... 
JC flats $189, did not buy
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gucci sandals, W&R tagged $199 rang up $149 patent isn't usually my thing but I figured I would take them home and try them on for that price



Grabbed this Hanky Panky 5 pack for $35 RT



Also saw and did not buy these Valentino slides... $269 and felt rediculously uncomfortable. The lace was so stiff I can't imagine paying full price for these!


----------



## bagnutt

minicake said:


> That's where I am right now



Cheers neighbor! I did a quick run thru this morning while car was getting an oil change [emoji51]


----------



## ladybeaumont

My NR is going through a drought. No good items so far... If anyone sees a good backpack, I'm on the hunt for one!


----------



## bagnutt

Ray ban fans:
I've been seeing a lot of the 55mm 3025 aviators at Rack for $79.97 white tag. Great price as I never see these on sale and it's the smaller size that fit women. I have a couple of pairs and love them. Spotted blue mirrored, rose mirrored and blue smoke lens colors.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

bagnutt said:


> Balenciaga
> $249 RT / 41
> View attachment 3636063


WOW those Bal shoes are gorgeous! If in my size, they would be mine... great find!


----------



## krisvoys

Went to my local rack today and asked if they had any high end designer bags, the SA said they had a Valentino and my heart skipped a beat, I was so excited, she showed it to me and it was Mario Valentino, so disappointed!!


----------



## hedgwin99

bagnutt said:


> Ray ban fans:
> I've been seeing a lot of the 55mm 3025 aviators at Rack for $79.97 white tag. Great price as I never see these on sale and it's the smaller size that fit women. I have a couple of pairs and love them. Spotted blue mirrored, rose mirrored and blue smoke lens colors.
> View attachment 3636755



I need to find these!!!![emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## tastangan

Ou_louise said:


> Just Winter Clearance items like Scarves, Coats, Sweaters etc


Thanks. That's weird. Didn't realize that Nordstrom Rack does extra % just for certain things.


----------



## IStuckACello

There was a fuchsia givenchy small clutch with a chain strap in the glass case at my local store. I believe it was $412. I can't find a comparable pic sorry, but it was really simple flap with "givenchy" glued on the front.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

IStuckACello said:


> There was a fuchsia givenchy small clutch with a chain strap in the glass case at my local store. I believe it was $412. I can't find a comparable pic sorry, but it was really simple flap with "givenchy" glued on the front.



Sounds like a Pandora wallet on a chain.... pm'd you. [emoji4]

Something like this?
View attachment 3636922


----------



## ilovemykiddos

joanah said:


> Can I just point out that If you receive a message from designerbliss he is a reseller! BEWARE!


Thank you for alerting us! I despise resellers!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

I went to my local rack but sadly nothing to report. Only betsey Johnson, Tory burch etc.


----------



## stacestall

Ugh, so frustrated, went to my rack in NC, and there's nothing, no uggs, no designer, just nothing  but this silver pair of COs 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
in a 41, but they're not worth $299 RT to me when I could have had Balenciagas. WHY oh WHY did they have to get rid of charge sends


----------



## bagnutt

krisvoys said:


> Went to my local rack today and asked if they had any high end designer bags, the SA said they had a Valentino and my heart skipped a beat, I was so excited, she showed it to me and it was Mario Valentino, so disappointed!!



I actually talked a lady out of buying one of those Mario V. bags a couple of months ago. She totally thought it was Valentino Garavani.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

bagnutt said:


> I actually talked a lady out of buying one of those Mario V. bags a couple of months ago. She totally thought it was Valentino Garavani.



Lol! I see so many women carry their Mario V. Bags with pride and a pep in their step. I so badly want to dash their dreams and tell them they've been duped. But I keep my comments to myself. [emoji13]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. 


Minkoff Mac for $35


----------



## joanah

IStuckACello said:


> There was a fuchsia givenchy small clutch with a chain strap in the glass case at my local store. I believe it was $412. I can't find a comparable pic sorry, but it was really simple flap with "givenchy" glued on the front.


Hi! Do you know if the givenchy sold? Thanks!


----------



## shopbo

Stopped by the NR by work this morning and was surprised with lots of SW boots, all RT! 

50/50 boots $229.97 RT +25% off
Lowlands in navy suede $239.40 RT +25% off







And not pictured, but the only pair I took home: Urbans for $119 RT +25% off bringing the total to $89!!!!! They're Urbans but look just about the same as the lowlands/highlands but with a more medium heel!!


----------



## bakeacookie

shopbo said:


> Stopped by the NR by work this morning and was surprised with lots of SW boots, all RT!
> 
> 50/50 boots $229.97 RT +25% off
> Lowlands in navy suede $239.40 RT +25% off
> View attachment 3637268
> View attachment 3637269
> View attachment 3637270
> View attachment 3637271
> View attachment 3637272
> 
> 
> And not pictured, but the only pair I took home: Urbans for $119 RT +25% off bringing the total to $89!!!!! They're Urbans but look just about the same as the lowlands/highlands but with a more medium heel!!



Great finds! I was trying to find some in my size but none to be found.


----------



## joanah

krisvoys said:


> Went to my local rack today and asked if they had any high end designer bags, the SA said they had a Valentino and my heart skipped a beat, I was so excited, she showed it to me and it was Mario Valentino, so disappointed!!


Isn't that the worse feeling ever?  haha Same thing has happened to me so many times


----------



## bakeacookie

joanah said:


> Isn't that the worse feeling ever?  haha Same thing has happened to me so many times



It's priced like real Valentino so it's easy to see how those not in the know would get confused.


----------



## hellokimmiee

ballerinakgurl said:


> Lol! I see so many women carry their Mario V. Bags with pride and a pep in their step. I so badly want to dash their dreams and tell them they've been duped. But I keep my comments to myself. [emoji13]



lol don't bother, I have tried so many times now to explain it to people and they still don't get it. They'll think it's a diffusion line or that I don't know what I'm talking about and it's the real thing. 

I tried to tell someone this like 3 days ago and they still bought the purse. 

I've officially given up! It's on them if they want to waste their money on a brand who preys on the confusion.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

http://www.nytimes.com/1991/02/01/o...signer-64-known-for-his-leather-fashions.html


----------



## trinity879

I saw someone on Instagram selling the $20 tb boots for $120.


----------



## artkrue

I scored this stella mcartney box clutch for $469. It has a few scratches but not anything overly crazy and cant be seen from afar. I love it but i dont know if its worth $500 with taxes. I know I saved 1k considering that the original price was $1400. Should i keep or should I return? Let me know what ur input is.


----------



## stacestall

artkrue said:


> I scored this stella mcartney box clutch for $469. It has a few scratches but not anything overly crazy and cant be seen from afar. I love it but i dont know if its worth $500 with taxes. I know I saved 1k considering that the original price was $1400. Should i keep or should I return? Let me know what ur input is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637328
> View attachment 3637329



 Love your fingernail polish! I think that's a good deal, if I haven't bought anything in a while or felt like I'd be upset if I decided to watch it for a while and it disappeared then I would keep it. Give yourself a few days or try to see what outfits you could wear it with because I feel like after I've had a few days I'm able to tell if it was an impulse buy and take it back or I'll realize I can't go without it and keep it.


----------



## clearancehellen219

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted.
> 
> 
> Minkoff Mac for $35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637107


Gorgeous, so crazy that the Minkoff's at Last chance are more expensive!!!!!


----------



## Mimmy

PrincessDarbe said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/1991/02/01/o...signer-64-known-for-his-leather-fashions.html



Thanks for the link, PrincessDarbe. Although I steer clear of his bags, it is interesting to know more about Mario Valentino.


----------



## peacelovesequin

joanah said:


> Isn't that the worse feeling ever?  haha Same thing has happened to me so many times





bakeacookie said:


> It's priced like real Valentino so it's easy to see how those not in the know would get confused.



Example:


----------



## peacelovesequin

clearancehellen219 said:


> Gorgeous, so crazy that the Minkoff's at Last chance are more expensive!!!!!



It's been at my store forever. Nobody wants it! [emoji26] So they keep marking it down.


----------



## kramer125

Picked up these W&R Rag and Bone booties for $89 after the 25% off.


----------



## ting0236

Got this pair of Marc Jacobs Astor sneakers in NR. It was only $59 though the extra 25% off was not applicable to this.


----------



## Ou_louise

trinity879 said:


> I saw someone on Instagram selling the $20 tb boots for $120.



Omgosh I saw that too! I saw the post and was thinking it looked like the $20 boot. So I went here to check and sure enough they were the $20 pair! I saw a pair at my NR and as previous TPFers said it is a very cheap material. Definitely only worth $20 IMO, not $120 [emoji849]


----------



## pecknnibble

Spotted.

$165 RT



$650 WT 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Finally found a Bal but I'm petite and it's huge on me [emoji25]


----------



## ting0236

pecknnibble said:


> Spotted.
> 
> $165 RT
> View attachment 3637938
> 
> 
> $650 WT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637946
> 
> Finally found a Bal but I'm petite and it's huge on me [emoji25]


Pm-ed you for location


----------



## pecknnibble

Also saw these but didn't get. 

$300 RT (size 36)



$320 WT (size 36.5)


----------



## peacelovesequin

pecknnibble said:


> Spotted.
> 
> $165 RT
> View attachment 3637938
> 
> 
> $650 WT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637946
> 
> Finally found a Bal but I'm petite and it's huge on me [emoji25]



Is the MCM gone? [emoji55][emoji28]


----------



## ncase

Wow you ladies score such great finds. I wish the NR in Canada (Toronto) was as bountiful! 

Canadian shoppers: please share your goodies too!


----------



## bakeacookie

ncase said:


> Wow you ladies score such great finds. I wish the NR in Canada (Toronto) was as bountiful!
> 
> Canadian shoppers: please share your goodies too!



TjMaxx /Winners is better in Canada though! Haha.


----------



## ncase

bakeacookie said:


> TjMaxx /Winners is better in Canada though! Haha.



... so I've read here on tpf.. there's always a trade off right? 

Happy hunting


----------



## lvchanelboy

I spotted these bags last night. PM me for location, although I don't believe this location does charge sends anymore but you could try! There was a Stella McCartney Metal Clutch W&R for $489 and a Jimmy Choo Mardy W&R for $609. I can't remember the prices exactly but I believe that's what they were.


----------



## xterpsikorex

hello! is this a good deal? $155ish after tax for burberry? says $850 originally... TIA![emoji4]


----------



## meowmix318

Spotted these at Union Sq while vacationing in NY for my birthday  (which is actually today). Plenty of Valentino shoes but pricing is a joke.


----------



## stacestall

xterpsikorex said:


> hello! is this a good deal? $155ish after tax for burberry? says $850 originally... TIA![emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638052
> View attachment 3638053



Yes! Awesome price! I paid the 212 for them last week in Chicago and I thought that was a steal so your price is truly excellent!


----------



## stacestall

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3638076
> View attachment 3638077
> View attachment 3638078
> View attachment 3638079
> View attachment 3638081
> View attachment 3638082
> 
> 
> Spotted these at Union Sq while vacationing in NY for my birthday  (which is actually today). Plenty of Valentino shoes but pricing is a joke.



Happy Birthday!


----------



## deltalady

Spotted. Ferragamo purse had no tag
	

		
			
		

		
	







Size 39.5


----------



## xterpsikorex

stacestall said:


> Yes! Awesome price! I paid the 212 for them last week in Chicago and I thought that was a steal so your price is truly excellent!



Yay! thanks for the reply..[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
my store actually do not carry the high end brands, so i was excited when I saw these!


----------



## deltalady

Dior 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 size 39


----------



## deltalady

Prada


----------



## meowmix318

stacestall said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you


----------



## deltalady

Manolo Blahnik boots size 39


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

deltalady said:


> Dior size 39



Love these!


----------



## deltalady

Marc Jacobs size 38.5


----------



## deltalady

Jimmy Choo size 39


----------



## bagnutt

Someone posted $249 Rockstuds on IG, so it seems like the refurbs are still out there?


----------



## Giosach

pecknnibble said:


> Spotted.
> 
> $165 RT
> View attachment 3637938
> 
> 
> $650 WT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637946
> 
> Finally found a Bal but I'm petite and it's huge on me [emoji25]


I like the mcm bag.  I would never find any designer bags around my local rack


----------



## bakeacookie

I'd love to try Manalos but those are always scooped up quick! It's a bummer to see them on reseller pages.


----------



## peacelovesequin

deltalady said:


> Jimmy Choo size 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638155
> View attachment 3638156



These are hot. [emoji91][emoji151]
Such a good price!


----------



## afsweet

Spotted but they're $800+ and size 6. I keep waiting for the day refurbs show up at my NR. Also saw Burberry booties Red tagged in size 5 and the sw fringe boots red tagged in size 5 as well.


----------



## krisvoys

bagnutt said:


> Someone posted $249 Rockstuds on IG, so it seems like the refurbs are still out there?
> View attachment 3638228



Such a gorgeous shoe!! Still hoping I can find myself a pair!


----------



## pursepectives

Only affordable Valentinos...


----------



## ilovemykiddos

deltalady said:


> Manolo Blahnik boots size 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638144
> View attachment 3638145


Hi delta lady,
I'm liking the fact that you are covering up the sku number on these shoes. Great way to ward off the resellers


----------



## ilovemykiddos

stephc005 said:


> Spotted but they're $800+ and size 6. I keep waiting for the day refurbs show up at my NR. Also saw Burberry booties Red tagged in size 5 and the sw fringe boots red tagged in size 5 as well.


These are beautiful but not at that price;(


----------



## prttygurl

I just posted this on the wrong thread so let me try this again *embarassed* [emoji85]

I was very tempted to get these but they're little too high for me.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

prttygurl said:


> I just posted this on the wrong thread so let me try this again *embarassed* [emoji85]
> 
> I was very tempted to get these but they're little too high for me.
> 
> View attachment 3638599
> View attachment 3638600



Those are beautiful!!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

prttygurl said:


> I just posted this on the wrong thread so let me try this again *embarassed* [emoji85]
> 
> I was very tempted to get these but they're little too high for me.
> 
> View attachment 3638599
> View attachment 3638600



So beautiful!! Definitely worth the price. Ask to see if the price is lower!!


----------



## pursepectives

Alexander Wang




Choos


----------



## yakusoku.af

It's raining loubs! I'm wondering what I might have missed because it's already 7pm. I'm surprised some are still here. 
Sz 35




Refurb 35


Sz 38


Refurb Valentino


Alice and Olivia


----------



## yakusoku.af

More
Lanvin 




Burberry




St John


----------



## ag681

yakusoku.af said:


> It's raining loubs! I'm wondering what I might have missed because it's already 7pm. I'm surprised some are still here.
> Sz 35
> View attachment 3638757
> 
> View attachment 3638758
> 
> Refurb 35
> View attachment 3638759
> 
> Sz 38
> View attachment 3638760
> 
> Refurb Valentino
> View attachment 3638761
> 
> Alice and Olivia
> View attachment 3638762


Which one are you at? I went to Ward yesterday and wanted to checkout Waikiki today but didn't make it


----------



## ochie

deltalady said:


> Spotted. Ferragamo purse had no tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638093
> View attachment 3638094
> View attachment 3638095
> View attachment 3638096
> View attachment 3638097
> 
> Size 39.5



Wht location please, do they ship?


----------



## GeorginaLavender

deltalady said:


> Spotted. Ferragamo purse had no tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638093
> View attachment 3638094
> View attachment 3638095
> View attachment 3638096
> View attachment 3638097
> 
> Size 39.5



I LOVE the bright pink of the Ferragamo!!!!  Too bad no pricing.


----------



## wis3ly

shopbo said:


> Stopped by the NR by work this morning and was surprised with lots of SW boots, all RT!
> 
> 50/50 boots $229.97 RT +25% off
> Lowlands in navy suede $239.40 RT +25% off
> View attachment 3637268
> View attachment 3637269
> View attachment 3637270
> View attachment 3637271
> View attachment 3637272
> 
> 
> And not pictured, but the only pair I took home: Urbans for $119 RT +25% off bringing the total to $89!!!!! They're Urbans but look just about the same as the lowlands/highlands but with a more medium heel!!



Ahhh does the store do chargesends? I've been searching for a pair of navy suede lowlands!!


----------



## bagnutt

yakusoku.af said:


> It's raining loubs! I'm wondering what I might have missed because it's already 7pm. I'm surprised some are still here.
> Sz 35
> View attachment 3638757
> 
> View attachment 3638758
> 
> Refurb 35
> View attachment 3638759
> 
> Sz 38
> View attachment 3638760
> 
> Refurb Valentino
> View attachment 3638761
> 
> Alice and Olivia
> View attachment 3638762



[emoji173]️ those gold pumps!


----------



## Shygirl21

stephc005 said:


> Spotted but they're $800+ and size 6. I keep waiting for the day refurbs show up at my NR. Also saw Burberry booties Red tagged in size 5 and the sw fringe boots red tagged in size 5 as well.



If you are interested in Valentinos in the classic colors, Bloomingdales Outlet in Upper Mahanttan, had a lot of sizes.  However it was only about 25-30% off original price


----------



## joanah

yakusoku.af said:


> It's raining loubs! I'm wondering what I might have missed because it's already 7pm. I'm surprised some are still here.
> Sz 35
> View attachment 3638757
> 
> View attachment 3638758
> 
> Refurb 35
> View attachment 3638759
> 
> Sz 38
> View attachment 3638760
> 
> Refurb Valentino
> View attachment 3638761
> 
> Alice and Olivia
> View attachment 3638762


Gorgeous shoes!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

yakusoku.af said:


> It's raining loubs! I'm wondering what I might have missed because it's already 7pm. I'm surprised some are still here.
> Sz 35
> View attachment 3638757
> 
> View attachment 3638758
> 
> Refurb 35
> View attachment 3638759
> 
> Sz 38
> View attachment 3638760
> 
> Refurb Valentino
> View attachment 3638761
> 
> Alice and Olivia
> View attachment 3638762



Loubs in my size!! Ugh. Lol. Wish NR  still shipped.


----------



## krisvoys

I ordered a pair of lowlands from the NR website and when I got them they had a pretty gross smelling odor. Is that normal, has anyone else had this experience with their lowlands? And any suggestions for getting the smell to fade? Thanks!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

krisvoys said:


> I ordered a pair of lowlands from the NR website and when I got them they had a pretty gross smelling odor. Is that normal, has anyone else had this experience with their lowlands? And any suggestions for getting the smell to fade? Thanks!



Eek! I'm so sorry that's happened. My lowlands never had an odor.


----------



## bakeacookie

Could they have been used? Or stored improperly?


----------



## prttygurl

yakusoku.af said:


> It's raining loubs! I'm wondering what I might have missed because it's already 7pm. I'm surprised some are still here.
> Sz 35
> View attachment 3638757
> 
> View attachment 3638758
> 
> Refurb 35
> View attachment 3638759
> 
> Sz 38
> View attachment 3638760
> 
> Refurb Valentino
> View attachment 3638761
> 
> Alice and Olivia
> View attachment 3638762



[emoji7] loubs in my size... that's the dream hahaha


----------



## aga5

If anyone is in the market for a Chloe drew in navy, the Barneys Warehouse at chicago fashion outlets has one for $999, and I know they charge send.  Best of luck


----------



## ashlie

Found these SW size 8.5. Super cute I tried them on!! Pm me for location. ( not a NR find but a saks)


----------



## seton

I got this DVF coat for 87% off. It's still on their website.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...gory-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=ROYAL NAVY


----------



## aga5

aga5 said:


> If anyone is in the market for a Chloe drew in navy, the Barneys Warehouse at chicago fashion outlets has one for $999, and I know they charge send.  Best of luck



This bag looked like this sorry  I did not take a picture of it


----------



## austin0607

Jimmy Choo sandals 38 & boots 35.5. Did not purchase


----------



## letteshop

Spotted:

MCM Mini Munich Boston Bag $1,395





Christian Louboutin W&R (missing long strap) $799


----------



## ladybeaumont

They have a 25% off red tag right now. It's apparently only supposed to be for sleepwear and winter wear but they're honoring everything red tagged.

Got these for $142.

Kenzo Colorblock Wool Sweater



A.L.C 'Emilio' Bomber Jacket


----------



## pursepectives

Spotted on Instagram:


----------



## ballerinakgurl

pursepectives said:


> Spotted on Instagram:
> View attachment 3639577



Thought of you when I saw that post!


----------



## Loubies89

ladybeaumont said:


> They have a 25% off red tag right now. It's apparently only supposed to be for sleepwear and winter wear but they're honoring everything red tagged.
> 
> Got these for $142.
> 
> Kenzo Colorblock Wool Sweater
> View attachment 3639408
> 
> 
> A.L.C 'Emilio' Bomber Jacket
> View attachment 3639409



Do you mean they're doing the extra 25% off in store as well? Do you know if it rings up automatically?


----------



## pinky7129

Loubies89 said:


> Do you mean they're doing the extra 25% off in store as well? Do you know if it rings up automatically?



It's only 25 extra off the red items for winter and women's sleepwear. It ended on the 19th


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

ladybeaumont said:


> They have a 25% off red tag right now. It's apparently only supposed to be for sleepwear and winter wear but they're honoring everything red tagged.



I went yesterday and bought a Marc Jacobs baby bag as a gift and some gloves. The SA only took the 25% off the gloves but both were red tagged.


----------



## shopbo

wis3ly said:


> Ahhh does the store do chargesends? I've been searching for a pair of navy suede lowlands!!


I'm not sure if they do charge sends but I already gave the info to another TPF member and she said they were gone when she called


----------



## ladybeaumont

Loubies89 said:


> Do you mean they're doing the extra 25% off in store as well? Do you know if it rings up automatically?



It's only red tagged items. The stuff I got counts as winter stuff I guess so I got it. I asked her though about the other red tagged items and she said they'd honor it so I guess it depends?


----------



## Vancang

I had to grab this Burberry jacket,super light...


----------



## Shygirl21

Vancang said:


> I had to grab this Burberry jacket,super light...
> View attachment 3639671
> 
> View attachment 3639672



Oh my gosh! It's super cute!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

pursepectives said:


> Spotted on Instagram:
> View attachment 3639577



Ah! [emoji7] I wish!


----------



## joanah

Vancang said:


> I had to grab this Burberry jacket,super light...
> View attachment 3639671
> 
> View attachment 3639672


Wow congrats that's an awesome find!


----------



## prttygurl

Lots of jimmy choo lately at my rack, in a variety of sizes and 60% off original price. 

$349 size 39


$389 size 39.5


$349 size 41


$219 size 39.5


----------



## ashcash

Not at NR but just saw these on LastCall. One size 9 left plus extra % off
http://www.lastcall.com/Valentino-Rockstud-Cabochon-Leather-Caged-Pump-Brown-Rockstud/prod41820081___/p.prod?icid=&searchType=SEARCH&rte=%2Fsearch.jsp%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3DRockstud%26_requestid%3D134162&eItemId=prod41820081&cmCat=search


----------



## ashcash

$492 plus extra % off
Size 11 left in Fog
Black shown in pic but color selection says Pink.  I took a chance lol. I'm ok with pink.


----------



## pinky7129

Loubies cancelled


----------



## bankygirl

Vancang said:


> I had to grab this Burberry jacket,super light...
> View attachment 3639671
> 
> View attachment 3639672


Fantastic jacket!!!!!!!! Congrats, and at such a great price too!
If anybody sees any Burberry quilted jackets in XS or S, please let me know. On the hunt for one!


----------



## bankygirl

pinky7129 said:


> Loubies cancelled



Oh no, I didn't order myself, but was hoping that everybody's would ship! If they ever come back in stock, I'm sure Nordstrom will honor the order if you call them.


----------



## pinky7129

bankygirl said:


> Oh no, I didn't order myself, but was hoping that everybody's would ship! If they ever come back in stock, I'm sure Nordstrom will honor the order if you call them.



I'm hoping they come back!!!


----------



## ashcash

mranda said:


> A ton of sizes are available in these Louboutin boots for 55% off.
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/christian-louboutin-top-ankle-bootie/4575390?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK LEATHER


Just got an email saying that my order couldn't be fulfilled


----------



## ptqcangel08

ashcash said:


> Just got an email saying that my order couldn't be fulfilled



Same here!


----------



## lbg4unme

ptqcangel08 said:


> Same here!



Me too [emoji22]


----------



## Mimmy

No Loubies for me either. [emoji22]


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

What do you ladies think about this? Should I keep it?price is tempting though I dont wear this high [emoji151] 
It says worn & refinished but looks pretty new to me like out of the box.


----------



## potomacng

bankygirl said:


> Fantastic jacket!!!!!!!! Congrats, and at such a great price too!
> If anybody sees any Burberry quilted jackets in XS or S, please let me know. On the hunt for one!


Me too, I'm also looking for the same like this one with size S


----------



## viba424

Handbagcrazyy said:


> What do you ladies think about this? Should I keep it?price is tempting though I dont wear this high [emoji151]
> It says worn & refinished but looks pretty new to me like out of the box.
> View attachment 3640460
> View attachment 3640461



Does it fill a gap in your wardrobe, i.e. do you currently own an outfit you can wear them with? I think they look really nice as a holiday shoe but if you think you'll only wear them once due to the high heel then maybe not. The are definitely cute and in style although we are basically at the end of velvet season


----------



## Luv n bags

pinky7129 said:


> Loubies cancelled



Mine too[emoji26]


----------



## mranda

tigertrixie said:


> Mine too[emoji26]



It's too bad they all got cancelled!!! I've had many orders cancelled by Nordstrom, but it usually happens within an hour of ordering. So sad, but it was worth a try!!


----------



## meowmix318

Spotted at NR in Brooklyn while  on vacation. Longchamp size 41. Also spotted a Marc Jacobs flats that look like a mouse shoes in size 8 for a little under $200 but did not take photo.


----------



## meowmix318

By the way, has anyone used their  $5 off $50 purchase special sent via email? I was just curious of sales associates are giving people a hard time or are they just giving the  $5 off


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

meowmix318 said:


> By the way, has anyone used their  $5 off $50 purchase special sent via email? I was just curious of sales associates are giving people a hard time or are they just giving the  $5 off



I keep on forgetting to use it.


----------



## pursepectives

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I keep on forgetting to use it.


Yes same! I forget just as I check out. The one time that I've used it they just took the code and entered it as a refund...Really easy, no fuss at all.


----------



## joanah

meowmix318 said:


> By the way, has anyone used their  $5 off $50 purchase special sent via email? I was just curious of sales associates are giving people a hard time or are they just giving the  $5 off


I was able to use it without a problem.


----------



## meowmix318

joanah said:


> I was able to use it without a problem.


Great thank you for the feedback. I keep on forgetting to use it


----------



## meowmix318

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I keep on forgetting to use it.


Same here. I realized after I made a $65 purchase on Saturday from the 25% off red tag winter clearance. Boo


----------



## meowmix318

pursepectives said:


> Yes same! I forget just as I check out. The one time that I've used it they just took the code and entered it as a refund...Really easy, no fuss at all.


Glad to hear you had no problems


----------



## ncase

ashcash said:


> $492 plus extra % off
> Size 11 left in Fog
> Black shown in pic but color selection says Pink.  I took a chance lol. I'm ok with pink.



Thanks for this! I tried the pink too, plus lucked out with an additional 50% off!!


----------



## Vancang

Shygirl21 said:


> Oh my gosh! It's super cute!!! Congrats!!!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Vancang

bankygirl said:


> Fantastic jacket!!!!!!!! Congrats, and at such a great price too!
> If anybody sees any Burberry quilted jackets in XS or S, please let me know. On the hunt for one!



There was another one in blue,but the short style...It was a small...pm for location....


----------



## pursepectives

Barney's Warehouse has some bags for 60% off already reduced prices. The AW is quite cute, but I really don't need any other bags.


----------



## bankygirl

Vancang said:


> There was another one in blue,but the short style...It was a small...pm for location....


Pming you now!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

pursepectives said:


> Barney's Warehouse has some bags for 60% off already reduced prices. The AW is quite cute, but I really don't need any other bags.
> View attachment 3640935



The Emile is a very cute bag. I used to have one.


----------



## bankygirl

My store had this in a size 8 for $328 (give or take a few $$). PM for location!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

pursepectives said:


> Spotted on Instagram:
> View attachment 3639577


I found the exact same bag and the detachable pouch was also missing. It was a whole lot cheaper than 50% off though, mine was more like 70+% off. It was in the 180ish range. I love it, great for travel too.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ladybeaumont said:


> It's only red tagged items. The stuff I got counts as winter stuff I guess so I got it. I asked her though about the other red tagged items and she said they'd honor it so I guess it depends?


I found a scarf that was red tagged but the SA insisted it wasn't included in the additional off for winter items. It had several markdown stickers on it so I just stood there like the cheapo I am till she gave me the extra off. It had apparently been there ALL winter with that many markdowns so don't tell me it's not a winter item.


----------



## pursepectives

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I found a scarf that was red tagged but the SA insisted it wasn't included in the additional off for winter items. It had several markdown stickers on it so I just stood there like the cheapo I am till she gave me the extra off. It had apparently been there ALL winter with that many markdowns so don't tell me it's not a winter item.


Lol I don't understand why the SA would try to fight you because they're not paid on commission like the full line store and isn't the point of this winter clearance to get rid of the winter stuff anyways?  Scarves are definitely a winter item. Glad you were able to get the extra discount but wow


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi ladies,
I'm going on a trip to Paris in a couple days so I just grabbed this Canada goose Kensington jacket for $249 (refurbished)at the rack. Is this a good deal? They normally retail for $900! But, I'm unsure since there was no other option in jackets


----------



## pinky7129

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm going on a trip to Paris in a couple days so I just grabbed this Canada goose Kensington jacket for $249 (refurbished)at the rack. Is this a good deal? They normally retail for $900! But, I'm unsure since there was no other option in jackets



YES


----------



## joanah

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm going on a trip to Paris in a couple days so I just grabbed this Canada goose Kensington jacket for $249 (refurbished)at the rack. Is this a good deal? They normally retail for $900! But, I'm unsure since there was no other option in jackets


Yassssss very good price!


----------



## pinky7129

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm going on a trip to Paris in a couple days so I just grabbed this Canada goose Kensington jacket for $249 (refurbished)at the rack. Is this a good deal? They normally retail for $900! But, I'm unsure since there was no other option in jackets



It's a fabulous price!
The Kensington is middle level warmth and it's usually enough for the average winter. I have the trillium but that's because I've spent time in buffalo/Alaska in the winters and no one wants that lol


----------



## marcj

That's amazing!!! I have been looking for a Canada goose coat at the rack


----------



## applebeary

glasskey said:


> hullo everyone! it's been awhile! I moved from NYC (best shopping ever) to the middle of nowhere, where the most exciting shopping-related thing is when the local TJ Maxx gets MAC products. I don't get to  buy things much anymore, but this week I was out of town for work and managed to sneak into a couple of NRs and got lucky. It was kind of a lot to spend at once, but considering I've barely bought anything the past two years, and considering how extreme the markdowns were, I'm refusing to feel guilty about it. I also recently had a traumatic miscarriage, so this was my present to myself. (I'm okay now, but it sucked). I have to do this in a two parts because of how large the files are.
> 
> 1. First off, I found a pair of Rockstuds NOT in my size  But I found a good home for it. For future reference, the first SA I asked refused to charge-send. Eventually, a manager agreed to do it, but she wanted to call the person who was buying (instead of the buyer calling the store), so you need to have a phone # on hand, and the person who is buying needs to be ready to answer the phone to buy right away. They were marked $250 but ended up ringing up $180. Super bitter about this not being my size lol. There was also a pair of sparkly glitter Jimmy Choos in size 39 for $200 but I didn't get photos.
> View attachment 3627311
> 
> 
> 2. Moncler Hermine in black for $199, worn and refurb, from $1595. It's missing it's hood and apparently the hoods aren't easy to replace  But for $200 this wasn't a deal breaker. So warm and light.
> View attachment 3627312
> 
> 3. Lamb shearling moto jacket from Love Token. This retailed for $450, and though it's not a fancy designer brand, it's brand new (still has wrappings on the zippers/buttons), for $50 it's totally worth it to me.
> View attachment 3627313



Great find!!! Do you mind sharing which nr this is?


----------



## bankygirl

I should have specified this is Burberry. Thank you for the heads up, @leisurekitty 


bankygirl said:


> My store had this in a size 8 for $328 (give or take a few $$). PM for location!


----------



## bankygirl

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm going on a trip to Paris in a couple days so I just grabbed this Canada goose Kensington jacket for $249 (refurbished)at the rack. Is this a good deal? They normally retail for $900! But, I'm unsure since there was no other option in jackets


YES! They never last more than a few minutes at my rack!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

pinky7129 said:


> YES


Thank you!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

bankygirl said:


> YES! They never last more than a few minutes at my rack!


Thank you for your reply!!!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

joanah said:


> Yassssss very good price!


Thank you! Love you ladies!


----------



## cocodiamonds

Will donate for prom girls there was no price on it so I had a gut feeling it was uniicorn


----------



## cocodiamonds




----------



## ilovemykiddos

Here is the jacket! Dear daughter loves it too and it fits perfectly


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Here's another picture


----------



## shopbo

ilovemykiddos said:


> Here's another picture


Beautiful jacket and such a great price!! Congrats on your stunning find


----------



## ballerinakgurl

ilovemykiddos said:


> Here's another picture



Wonder why it was a W/R? Tags still attached. [emoji848]


----------



## shopbo

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3641797
> View attachment 3641798
> 
> 
> Will donate for prom girls there was no price on it so I had a gut feeling it was uniicorn


Ahh! A unicorn AND a good cause. What isn't to love?


----------



## gquinn

ilovemykiddos said:


> Here's another picture



Omg. Congrats!!! Love this coat!! I've been looking for one for a few years at the rack. Great price!!!


----------



## joanah

ilovemykiddos said:


> Here's another picture


Wow it's beautiful, amazing find!


----------



## gquinn

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3641797
> View attachment 3641798
> 
> 
> Will donate for prom girls there was no price on it so I had a gut feeling it was uniicorn



That's awesome and a great idea.  I bought a few dresses for that magical price last year that I would love to donate to prom girls too.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

marcj said:


> That's amazing!!! I have been looking for a Canada goose coat at the rack


Thank you


----------



## ilovemykiddos

ballerinakgurl said:


> Wonder why it was a W/R? Tags still attached. [emoji848]


That's what I wondered too!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

shopbo said:


> Beautiful jacket and such a great price!! Congrats on your stunning find


Thank you so much!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

shopbo said:


> Beautiful jacket and such a great price!! Congrats on your stunning find


Thank you shopbo! I literally was scrambling to find a jacket and it seems like it was meant to be!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

ballerinakgurl said:


> Wonder why it was a W/R? Tags still attached. [emoji848]


You know I bought a pair of boots back in december and it said w/r on the tag and they were resoled too but they looked brand new as well. This might be a new thing that the rack is doing, just putting these white stickers on stuff that might have been returned back to them. I inspected my jacket and I don't see anything wrong with it unless I missed something minor.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3641797
> View attachment 3641798
> 
> 
> Will donate for prom girls there was no price on it so I had a gut feeling it was uniicorn


That's really sweet of you!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

pinky7129 said:


> It's a fabulous price!
> The Kensington is middle level warmth and it's usually enough for the average winter. I have the trillium but that's because I've spent time in buffalo/Alaska in the winters and no one wants that lol


Wow! I can't imagine living in the snow! I'm happy to be without it! This jacket is perfect for trips and mild winters I guess


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

viba424 said:


> Does it fill a gap in your wardrobe, i.e. do you currently own an outfit you can wear them with? I think they look really nice as a holiday shoe but if you think you'll only wear them once due to the high heel then maybe not. The are definitely cute and in style although we are basically at the end of velvet season



Thanks for replying viba. I dont have any dress in mind that will go with this but the price is so tempting[emoji1360]


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Vancang said:


> I had to grab this Burberry jacket,super light...
> View attachment 3639671
> 
> View attachment 3639672


This jacket is gorgeous! I hope to find one like this someday. I'm also in need of a spring jacket myself! Congrats!


----------



## bagnutt

Lipstick Queen spotted $9.97


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Handbagcrazyy said:


> What do you ladies think about this? Should I keep it?price is tempting though I dont wear this high [emoji151]
> It says worn & refinished but looks pretty new to me like out of the box.
> View attachment 3640460
> View attachment 3640461


Hi,
The price is fanntastic but...if they don't match anything, I'd return them. Secondly, they look more like a seasonal shoe, as in a holiday season too. I would save my money and get something that I really love. Just my humble opinion!


----------



## bagnutt

A Wang
$123 RT / 37


----------



## bagnutt

Aquazurra
$569 WT / various sizes


----------



## bagnutt

Chloe
$189 RT / 36


----------



## bagnutt

Lanvin
$247 RT / 36


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Ladies is it just me or the deals at Nordstrom rack seem to be far and few between? Whenever I went to the rack, I walked out with something or the other most of the time. Now, it's so hard to find something designer at a low price. I scored a jacket today and that's the first one for me at the rack. Anyone noticing a decline in designer clothing at the rack?


----------



## pinky7129

ilovemykiddos said:


> Ladies is it just me or the deals at Nordstrom rack seem to be far and few between? Whenever I went to the rack, I walked out with something or the other most of the time. Now, it's so hard to find something designer at a low price. I scored a jacket today and that's the first one for me at the rack. Anyone noticing a decline in designer clothing at the rack?



While it may not necessary be declining in designers, it is with pricing that's amazing


----------



## bagnutt

Kenzo messenger
$155 RT


----------



## squidgee

ilovemykiddos said:


> Ladies is it just me or the deals at Nordstrom rack seem to be far and few between? Whenever I went to the rack, I walked out with something or the other most of the time. Now, it's so hard to find something designer at a low price. I scored a jacket today and that's the first one for me at the rack. Anyone noticing a decline in designer clothing at the rack?



My local Racks are pretty good about designer clothes and shoes (sadly for me they're in sizes 39 and up). Pricing, especially on those darn Valentino shoes, could be better.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

squidgee said:


> My local Racks are pretty good about designer clothes and shoes (sadly for me they're in sizes 39 and up). Pricing, especially on those darn Valentino shoes, could be better.


I'd love to score rockstuds some day....the price is really high from what I've seen here. My store never gets any kitten heel rockstuds or the high heeled ones.


----------



## yakusoku.af

ilovemykiddos said:


> Ladies is it just me or the deals at Nordstrom rack seem to be far and few between? Whenever I went to the rack, I walked out with something or the other most of the time. Now, it's so hard to find something designer at a low price. I scored a jacket today and that's the first one for me at the rack. Anyone noticing a decline in designer clothing at the rack?



I'm seeing more designer since the Full Line Nordstrom here is getting more designer. But I agree that the prices are getting higher. Now I see shoes that are $500 and up especially Valentinos


----------



## GeorginaLavender

bagnutt said:


> Kenzo messenger
> $155 RT
> View attachment 3641968



OMG[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] I NEED this!!!!!!!

@bagnutt You find the coolest stuff [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## sarasmom

ilovemykiddos said:


> Here's another picture



Omg that is amazing! Congrats! I have never seen one at my store


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

pursepectives said:


> Lol I don't understand why the SA would try to fight you because they're not paid on commission like the full line store and isn't the point of this winter clearance to get rid of the winter stuff anyways?  Scarves are definitely a winter item. Glad you were able to get the extra discount but wow


My store is chock full of winter items. People are just not shopping like they used to due to stores picking and choosing what's additional off or marked down. They are gonna end up with wool coats and bikini's in the same department LOL!! Just do a 40-50% additional off sale already like other stores! Get rid of it all.


----------



## itsmree

ballerinakgurl said:


> Wonder why it was a W/R? Tags still attached. [emoji848]


i once purchased W/R theory pants that had all the tags, but once i got home and tried them on, i realized they had been hemmed way short.... so maybe of the customer has nordstrom tailor hem or otherwise alter, they dont remove tags?


----------



## Cthai

bagnutt said:


> Chloe
> $189 RT / 36
> View attachment 3641959



Bagnutt! Your killing me with this fine lol. I can never find any Chloe in my size (5.5/6) . I wish they did charge send!!!


----------



## squidgee

itsmree said:


> i once purchased W/R theory pants that had all the tags, but once i got home and tried them on, i realized they had been hemmed way short.... so maybe of the customer has nordstrom tailor hem or otherwise alter, they dont remove tags?


That's correct, I often get my items altered at NR and some still have the tags because I just haven't bothered to remove them or I purchase and have it altered immediately afterwards. As far as I know, the tailors don't remove any tags unless it interfere's with the alteration.


----------



## bagnutt

GeorginaLavender said:


> OMG[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] I NEED this!!!!!!!
> 
> @bagnutt You find the coolest stuff [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]



First time seeing Kenzo at Rack! 
The back of the bag is cute too [emoji846]


----------



## leisurekitty

For those looking for Chloé Lauren flats. Barney's Warehouse has a blk pair sz 11.5 for $239.


----------



## carolly88

Hey all! I just got an email that the scanning option is back on the Nordstrom rack app! Not sure how this will work since a lot of stores aren't shipping anymore, but hopefully will be nice to check prices again!!! [emoji1]


----------



## yakusoku.af

Sz 42 $237 RT


Sz 41 $520 WT


----------



## buyingpig

yakusoku.af said:


> Sz 42 $237 RT
> View attachment 3642688
> 
> Sz 41 $520 WT
> View attachment 3642689


Love the fendi! Wish it was my size!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

yakusoku.af said:


> Sz 42 $237 RT
> View attachment 3642688
> 
> Sz 41 $520 WT
> View attachment 3642689


Omg!!!! Love the fendis, they're gorgeous!


----------



## ladybeaumont

yakusoku.af said:


> Sz 42 $237 RT
> View attachment 3642688
> 
> Sz 41 $520 WT
> View attachment 3642689



The Fendi is gorgeous!


----------



## Cthai

Anyone can give me some insight on these aquatalia booties ? I found them for $170. Didn't buy them, not sure if they worth it. Wish I had found them when they did 25% off winter. 

Should I go back and get them? Advice please


----------



## mpepe32

yakusoku.af said:


> Sz 42 $237 RT
> View attachment 3642688
> 
> Sz 41 $520 WT
> View attachment 3642689


I hope someone here is able to get those Fendis. Truly beautiful!


----------



## peacelovesequin

yakusoku.af said:


> Sz 42 $237 RT
> View attachment 3642688
> 
> Sz 41 $520 WT
> View attachment 3642689



My size! 

Ah, I wish they did chargesends. [emoji24]


----------



## buyingpig

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3642822
> 
> 
> Anyone can give me some insight on these aquatalia booties ? I found them for $170. Didn't buy them, not sure if they worth it. Wish I had found them when they did 25% off winter.
> 
> Should I go back and get them? Advice please


I love aquatalia boots/booties. They are comfy, and last a long time. I think 170 is a bit expensive. I normally get the booties for under $100. NR raised their prices, so the deals are harder to come by. I'd say they are worth $170 if you love then and will wear them often.


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi,
> The price is fanntastic but...if they don't match anything, I'd return them. Secondly, they look more like a seasonal shoe, as in a holiday season too. I would save my money and get something that I really love. Just my humble opinion!



Thanks [emoji1360]


----------



## applecidered

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3642822
> 
> 
> Anyone can give me some insight on these aquatalia booties ? I found them for $170. Didn't buy them, not sure if they worth it. Wish I had found them when they did 25% off winter.
> 
> Should I go back and get them? Advice please



I also think $170 is high, even $170 with 25% off is still kind of high for me for booties. I know Aquatalia is a great brand, but I personally would try to find a better deal!


----------



## bakeacookie

Does anyone think they'll do a markdown on the winter stuff?


----------



## bagnutt

Chloe Marcie!! No duster or long strap. $609 refurb - this Rack still does charge send with Manager approval. PM me for location.
Sorry it looks all deformed, it was hard to get a pic the way it was locked up.


----------



## verdisto716

bagnutt said:


> Chloe Marcie!! No duster or long strap. $609 refurb - this Rack still does charge send with Manager approval. PM me for location.
> Sorry it looks all deformed, it was hard to get a pic the way it was locked up.
> View attachment 3643006



Nice find! It's so pretty! If only my wardrobe allowed me to pair more brown with it [emoji51]


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3642822
> 
> 
> Anyone can give me some insight on these aquatalia booties ? I found them for $170. Didn't buy them, not sure if they worth it. Wish I had found them when they did 25% off winter.
> 
> Should I go back and get them? Advice please


Hi
I think that $170 is a bit steep for those, especially since we are moving into spring. If they were priced lower, I'd say go for them. If you love them however, then go for it.


----------



## atomsH20

I


ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi
> I think that $170 is a bit steep for those, especially since we are moving into spring. If they were priced lower, I'd say go for them. If you love them however, then go for it.


Counterpoint I paid $160 last January for Aquatalia boots and have worn them to death since then and find them worth it.  I say go for it if its harder to find them in your size/color -- they rarely pop up at the few Rack locations that I frequent so for me it was worth it to grab it at that price versus wait.  Also consider checking Amazon -- they sometimes have lucky sizes/colors of the boots.


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> Chloe Marcie!! No duster or long strap. $609 refurb - this Rack still does charge send with Manager approval. PM me for location.
> Sorry it looks all deformed, it was hard to get a pic the way it was locked up.
> View attachment 3643006



No more PMs on the Chloe please [emoji846]


----------



## Raven18

Ordered this Stella online on bergdof site..is it worth the price?


----------



## glasskey

Raven18 said:


> Ordered this Stella online on bergdof site..is it worth the price?



That's a pretty good price, and I love the way Stellas look, BUT, I freaking hate those chain straps  With the arm one I feel like it digs oh-so-painfully if you stuff your bag full like I do, and with the shoulder strap my hair ALWAYS gets caught, it's a nightmare of pain and annoyance. If you have shorter hair or always wear it up and love the color and style, then yes! But for me it wasn't an everyday bag because owwww.

Just a squee, during the Outnet's sale I finally found a Roland Mouret dress to love for 85% off. It just got here and it fits BEAUTIFULLY and has enough stretch that if I gain or lose weight it'll still fit. It's a classic little black dress and I am VERY excited.


----------



## leisurekitty

glasskey said:


> That's a pretty good price, and I love the way Stellas look, BUT, I freaking hate those chain straps  With the arm one I feel like it digs oh-so-painfully if you stuff your bag full like I do, and with the shoulder strap my hair ALWAYS gets caught, it's a nightmare of pain and annoyance. If you have shorter hair or always wear it up and love the color and style, then yes! But for me it wasn't an everyday bag because owwww.
> 
> Just a squee, during the Outnet's sale I finally found a Roland Mouret dress to love for 85% off. It just got here and it fits BEAUTIFULLY and has enough stretch that if I gain or lose weight it'll still fit. It's a classic little black dress and I am VERY excited.



Congrats on your RM purchase! Please post a photo of the dress! I love those dresses! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lbg4unme

Alexander wang pm for location


----------



## austin0607




----------



## austin0607

Prada baroque $99.97


----------



## PetiteFromSF

austin0607 said:


> Prada baroque $99.97
> View attachment 3643524



Super cute! I haven't seen them pop up in a while.


----------



## pursepectives

bakeacookie said:


> Does anyone think they'll do a markdown on the winter stuff?


they just did a winter clearance for 25% off red tag winter items, but after every CTR I do tend to see greater markdown on clearance items that have been around for a while in anticipation of the next CTR. The next one is in early April so I'd expect to see another round of mark downs before then.


----------



## bakeacookie

pursepectives said:


> they just did a winter clearance for 25% off red tag winter items, but after every CTR I do tend to see greater markdown on clearance items that have been around for a while in anticipation of the next CTR. The next one is in early April so I'd expect to see another round of mark downs before then.



That's what I was thinking with the stuff that was still pretty pricey even for red tag + CTR. 

Hope there's another round!


----------



## leisurekitty

A few Jimmy Choo bags, white tagged


----------



## leisurekitty

Designer shoes, red tagged
Jimmy Choo Anouk Silver pumps
View attachment 3643645

Jimmy Choo satin d'orsay
View attachment 3643648

Jimmy Choo boots
View attachment 3643647

Bally


Robert Clergerie slides


Tod's




PM for info


----------



## leisurekitty

Also spotted. 
Burberry


Ferragamo


----------



## bakeacookie

leisurekitty said:


> Also spotted.
> Burberry
> View attachment 3643748
> 
> Ferragamo
> View attachment 3643749



The Burberry is adorable!


----------



## leisurekitty

Valentino in my size at 85% off and I have same color pink Valentino at home.


----------



## leisurekitty

leisurekitty said:


> Valentino in my size at 85% off and I have same color pink Valentino at home.
> View attachment 3643771



Same color handbag.


----------



## shopbo

leisurekitty said:


> Same color handbag.


You're finding some great finds!  It's like I get to go shopping without actually going shopping and being endlessly tempted by buying things I know I shouldn't


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted proenza. PM for location. Unsure if they do charge send.


----------



## verdisto716

Couldn't fit in them [emoji24] so beautiful though. Still has original dustbags and box


----------



## verdisto716




----------



## verdisto716




----------



## verdisto716




----------



## verdisto716

The best deal I've seen on valentinos ever


----------



## verdisto716




----------



## leisurekitty

Rag and Bone booties cheapest price I've ever seen for these:


----------



## verdisto716

Alexander wang. Cute but now worth the price


----------



## shopbo

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3643789
> 
> View attachment 3643790
> 
> 
> The best deal I've seen on valentinos ever


WOW! Just wow! Those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## sparksfly

Super expensive rockstuds 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Saw classic nude rockstuds for $299 at marshalls. Why does the rack jack up their price?





Jimmy Choo:





Sole looks super dirty though. 

Moncler:


----------



## sparksfly

Dolce & Gabana:





Roberto Cavalli:





Lavin:





Alexander McQueen:


----------



## itsmree

sparksfly said:


> Alexander McQueen:
> View attachment 3643842
> 
> View attachment 3643843



i hope you bought this - that is GORGEOUS


----------



## joanah

If anyone spots a women's moncler jacket in a size 0-1 or a men's please please please let me know! Thank you ladies


----------



## lvchanelboy

lvchanelboy said:


> Spotted proenza. PM for location. Unsure if they do charge send.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643776
> View attachment 3643777


The bag has sold no more pm's please!


----------



## sparksfly

itsmree said:


> i hope you bought this - that is GORGEOUS



Sadly I didn't. It wasn't my size. I can't remember what size it was but I can provide the location if you want.


----------



## jerseyAutumn

Oh I'm in heaven. Was looking for this for a while and there it is for less than 500$.


----------



## verdisto716




----------



## GeorginaLavender

Random umbrella hanging out with hair accessories....


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Excusez moi, I did not know you were a McQ...carry on with your bad self then....[emoji88]☠️


----------



## GeorginaLavender

I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ AGL so much that they are probably my favorite shoes (even more than Manolos[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]).  These were pretty cheap at $73, but I just bought Ferragamo pumps with similar colorings, so I grudgingly put these back for some other lucky AGL fan to find [emoji151][emoji151]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Super cute Tory Burch platform pumps and good price too!!!!


----------



## pursepectives

Has anyone had an item go _up _in price after returning it? A very kind TPF member was able to buy an item for me and when she returned it so I could repurchase the SA said I couldn't repurchase it right away and that it had also gone up in price. It had a new printed tag (like you see on online returns). And this was all on the same day. Is this typical NR craziness or just this store? It left me feeling like shopping less at NR/this particular store.


----------



## twoblues

pursepectives said:


> Has anyone had an item go _up _in price after returning it? A very kind TPF member was able to buy an item for me and when she returned it so I could repurchase the SA said I couldn't repurchase it right away and that it had also gone up in price. It had a new printed tag (like you see on online returns). And this was all on the same day. Is this typical NR craziness or just this store? It left me feeling like shopping less at NR/this particular store.



I've seen it happen and I've seen red tag go to white tag with the higher price.


----------



## squidgee

pursepectives said:


> Has anyone had an item go _up _in price after returning it? A very kind TPF member was able to buy an item for me and when she returned it so I could repurchase the SA said I couldn't repurchase it right away and that it had also gone up in price. It had a new printed tag (like you see on online returns). And this was all on the same day. Is this typical NR craziness or just this store? It left me feeling like shopping less at NR/this particular store.



I've not seen it at the store itself but have seen it happen on the NR site. Friend bought shoes, told me about it coz I also loved the style, but when I checked the site about a week later the price was higher than what she paid.


----------



## aga5

Spotted yesterday


----------



## Dahls

aga5 said:


> Spotted yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644639


Do you know the price?


----------



## aga5

$1099


----------



## meowmix318

pursepectives said:


> Has anyone had an item go _up _in price after returning it? A very kind TPF member was able to buy an item for me and when she returned it so I could repurchase the SA said I couldn't repurchase it right away and that it had also gone up in price. It had a new printed tag (like you see on online returns). And this was all on the same day. Is this typical NR craziness or just this store? It left me feeling like shopping less at NR/this particular store.


I have purchased some items and have seen other tpf members that bought the same item at a higher price.


----------



## squidgee

Sorry I know this isn't an NR post but since a lot of us are looking for Valentinos here,  there are a bunch of the red suede Tangos in many sizes at TJ Maxx: http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...426&pos=1:17&N=554457369+391769671+1597978393


----------



## Luv n bags

aga5 said:


> Spotted yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644639



Hot bag!!


----------



## Fikaccnut

pursepectives said:


> Has anyone had an item go _up _in price after returning it? A very kind TPF member was able to buy an item for me and when she returned it so I could repurchase the SA said I couldn't repurchase it right away and that it had also gone up in price. It had a new printed tag (like you see on online returns). And this was all on the same day. Is this typical NR craziness or just this store? It left me feeling like shopping less at NR/this particular store.



Yes. Prices will get reset constantly now. I see a lot of pairs of shoes with a red clearance tag but then also a clearance sticker that has a higher price right on top of the original one. A pair of Halogen boots had a red tag that said 29.99, and then a clearance sticker was placed over it that said 49.99 - exact same UPC. At least cover up the fact that you marked it up!

You haven't been able to return/repurchase immediately for quite awhile now. If the store let you do it recently, you got lucky.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Sz 5 $510


Not sure if price no one to open case


Lots of refurb today 
$720


----------



## bussbuss

yakusoku.af said:


> Sz 5 $510
> View attachment 3645933
> 
> Not sure if price no one to open case
> View attachment 3645934
> 
> Lots of refurb today
> $720
> View attachment 3645935
> 
> View attachment 3645936
> 
> View attachment 3645937
> 
> View attachment 3645938
> 
> View attachment 3645939


How much was d ysl? Does d store do charge send...can u pm me d store pls


----------



## yakusoku.af

bussbuss said:


> How much was d ysl? Does d store do charge send...can u pm me d store pls



The YSL black was $720 refurb. This location doesn't do charge sends anymore


----------



## verdisto716

pursepectives said:


> Has anyone had an item go _up _in price after returning it? A very kind TPF member was able to buy an item for me and when she returned it so I could repurchase the SA said I couldn't repurchase it right away and that it had also gone up in price. It had a new printed tag (like you see on online returns). And this was all on the same day. Is this typical NR craziness or just this store? It left me feeling like shopping less at NR/this particular store.



I wonder if they only allow direct repurchases with charge sends. Usually when I did this other people would do charge sends and the price never changed. I'm still fuming. I had only returned about an hour before!


----------



## verdisto716

yakusoku.af said:


> Sz 5 $510
> View attachment 3645933
> 
> Not sure if price no one to open case
> View attachment 3645934
> 
> Lots of refurb today
> $720
> View attachment 3645935
> 
> View attachment 3645936
> 
> View attachment 3645937
> 
> View attachment 3645938
> 
> View attachment 3645939



Great finds! It always seems like the rack in Hawaii always receives great items (which I'm surprised with because I would imagine that it would be more difficult to ship it there [emoji28]) did you manage to score any goodies for yourself??


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

yakusoku.af said:


> Not sure if price no one to open case
> Lots of refurb ]



So sad that they stopped charge sends. Dying over the black YSL [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## pursepectives

yakusoku.af said:


> Sz 5 $510
> View attachment 3645933
> 
> Not sure if price no one to open case
> View attachment 3645934
> 
> Lots of refurb today
> $720
> View attachment 3645935
> 
> View attachment 3645936
> 
> View attachment 3645937
> 
> View attachment 3645938
> 
> View attachment 3645939


Posts like this make me want to just up and move to Hawaii...Good shopping and good beaches? Yes please


----------



## yakusoku.af

pursepectives said:


> Posts like this make me want to just up and move to Hawaii...Good shopping and good beaches? Yes please



It's been awhile since I've seen refurbs here. I was pretty surprised to see YSL


----------



## yakusoku.af

verdisto716 said:


> Great finds! It always seems like the rack in Hawaii always receives great items (which I'm surprised with because I would imagine that it would be more difficult to ship it there [emoji28]) did you manage to score any goodies for yourself??



I only post when I find stuff I think is good lol I go atleast once week but don't always post because I don't always find stuff. I usually don't see refurbs because I think it cost more to ship them here. 
I found a refurb Tory Burch wallet on chain for $90 for a Birthday gift but that's about it.


----------



## bakeacookie

yakusoku.af said:


> Sz 5 $510
> View attachment 3645933
> 
> Not sure if price no one to open case
> View attachment 3645934
> 
> Lots of refurb today
> $720
> View attachment 3645935
> 
> View attachment 3645936
> 
> View attachment 3645937
> 
> View attachment 3645938
> 
> View attachment 3645939



I love that MCM! Man I wish I was there!


----------



## kathydep

yakusoku.af said:


> I only post when I find stuff I think is good lol I go atleast once week but don't always post because I don't always find stuff. I usually don't see refurbs because I think it cost more to ship them here.
> I found a refurb Tory Burch wallet on chain for $90 for a Birthday gift but that's about it.



Even if all we can do is drool, please continue to share! We love your finds though it's so far away!


----------



## ladybeaumont

yakusoku.af said:


> Sz 5 $510
> View attachment 3645933
> 
> Not sure if price no one to open case
> View attachment 3645934
> 
> Lots of refurb today
> $720
> View attachment 3645935
> 
> View attachment 3645936
> 
> View attachment 3645937
> 
> View attachment 3645938
> 
> View attachment 3645939



The Valentino is my size and I want the black YSL and Chloe. *cries*


----------



## Luv n bags

ladybeaumont said:


> The Valentino is my size and I want the black YSL and Chloe. *cries*



You and me, both, sister!


----------



## joanah

pursepectives said:


> Posts like this make me want to just up and move to Hawaii...Good shopping and good beaches? Yes please


Agreed! Haha


----------



## squidgee

tigertrixie said:


> You and me, both, sister!



Me three! Ugh makes me wanna fly to Hawaii right now!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

verdisto716 said:


> Great finds! It always seems like the rack in Hawaii always receives great items (which I'm surprised with because I would imagine that it would be more difficult to ship it there [emoji28]) did you manage to score any goodies for yourself??



There is a really good full line Nordstrom not to far from the rack so assume they got a lot of really good full line transfers. 

Plus in general there are lots of designer stores in the area because of all the international tourists so if they do ship there from the mainland it's because high end designer goods sell really well in that area. I know I was stunned by the shopping the 1st time I went to Hawaii...the shopping is so amazing!


----------



## applecidered

yakusoku.af said:


> Sz 5 $510
> View attachment 3645933
> 
> Not sure if price no one to open case
> View attachment 3645934
> 
> Lots of refurb today
> $720
> View attachment 3645935
> 
> View attachment 3645936
> 
> View attachment 3645937
> 
> View attachment 3645938
> 
> View attachment 3645939



Wow, that's an amazing store!


----------



## bakeacookie

Found an MCM I took home with me. 




Also spotted a small YSL bucket bag ($469?), and a hand held Oscar de la Renta bag($6xx), both w&r in the case. 

This location also had a TON of MBMJ leather hobo bags in a metallic burgundy, and MBMJ nylon bags in the clearance table.


----------



## krisvoys

I talked to a manager and he said they stopped doing charge send and because too many items were lost in transit and customers were complaining because they basically just lost their money so they stopped doing them. I have had my fair share of charge sends and have never come across that issue. Has anyone here had that happen to them?


----------



## bakeacookie

My two charge sends went well. Lol


----------



## LuxeDeb

bakeacookie said:


> Found an MCM I took home with me.
> 
> View attachment 3646554
> 
> 
> Also spotted a small YSL bucket bag ($469?), and a hand held Oscar de la Renta bag($6xx), both w&r in the case.
> 
> This location also had a TON of MBMJ leather hobo bags in a metallic burgundy, and MBMJ nylon bags in the clearance table.



Gorgeous color! What a fun bag!


----------



## seton

My one charge send, I didn't get any tracking so was Left on my doorstep for two days while I was away. I was lucky it wasn't stolen


----------



## leisurekitty

krisvoys said:


> I talked to a manager and he said they stopped doing charge send and because too many items were lost in transit and customers were complaining because they basically just lost their money so they stopped doing them. I have had my fair share of charge sends and have never come across that issue. Has anyone here had that happen to them?



I have also done a significant number of charge sends and have never come across that issue. I once ordered from the full line store, however, and the item was lost in transit. Nordstrom immediately refunded the payment I'm surprised NR wouldn't do the same.


----------



## seton

I have a condo a mile away from that Hawaii NR and I never found anything except for some overpriced Bottega luggage. Shrug.


----------



## vornado

krisvoys said:


> I talked to a manager and he said they stopped doing charge send and because too many items were lost in transit and customers were complaining because they basically just lost their money so they stopped doing them. I have had my fair share of charge sends and have never come across that issue. Has anyone here had that happen to them?



My charge and send went well. But I had never  got any info like the item was shipped, or the tracking.


----------



## TinksDelite

Is the Southlake TX location worth it? I'm be traveling to the DFW area for work soon. My travel partner isn't much of a shopper so if its not worth the trip I won't bother coercing her to go!


----------



## bagnutt

TinksDelite said:


> Is the Southlake TX location worth it? I'm be traveling to the DFW area for work soon. My travel partner isn't much of a shopper so if its not worth the trip I won't bother coercing her to go!



I always ditch the work companions for shopping when traveling for my job! Putting in 8-10 hour work day is more than enough for me, and just like at home, you should have your free time [emoji51] IMO, of course. There is a very prolific IG reseller that shops those DFW stores, but I have never been.


----------



## yakusoku.af

seton said:


> I have a condo a mile away from that Hawaii NR and I never found anything except for some overpriced Bottega luggage. Shrug.



It's a hit or miss. I mostly don't find anything. I think this is the first time I've seen a YSL bag. Overall I feel like this location doesn't get as good stuff as they used to when they were back on the other side of Ward a few years ago.


----------



## peacelovesequin

krisvoys said:


> I talked to a manager and he said they stopped doing charge send and because too many items were lost in transit and customers were complaining because they basically just lost their money so they stopped doing them. I have had my fair share of charge sends and have never come across that issue. Has anyone here had that happen to them?



I've done numerous chargesends (20+) and only had 1 problem. 

After 24 hours, if I didn't get a tracking number via e-mail, I would call the store (NR) directly and get it. 

Most of the packages are sent via UPS. Being enrolled in UPS My Choice is very beneficial.  

I wish they would bring them back! [emoji25]


----------



## deltalady

krisvoys said:


> I talked to a manager and he said they stopped doing charge send and because too many items were lost in transit and customers were complaining because they basically just lost their money so they stopped doing them. I have had my fair share of charge sends and have never come across that issue. Has anyone here had that happen to them?



Yes, I had one lost. Luckily they found a replacement and was able to ship it to me.


----------



## TinksDelite

bagnutt said:


> I always ditch the work companions for shopping when traveling for my job! Putting in 8-10 hour work day is more than enough for me, and just like at home, you should have your free time [emoji51] IMO, of course. There is a very prolific IG reseller that shops those DFW stores, but I have never been.


We are friends as well so we are looking forward to some other activities. It's a conference not work work... you know the kind with lots of cocktail receptions and golf outings.


----------



## LuxeDeb

TinksDelite said:


> Is the Southlake TX location worth it? I'm be traveling to the DFW area for work soon. My travel partner isn't much of a shopper so if its not worth the trip I won't bother coercing her to go!



Southlake doesn't get a lot of designer pieces. It's not close to a full line Nordstrom. But good stuff does show up, so it would be worth checking out if you're close by. I think that's where I got my w&r YSL long wallet. If you can get to Dallas, the Park Lane location is the one to go to. Especially for designer clothes. There are hardcore resellers in the area that stalk designer bag and shoes.


----------



## verdisto716

Could I ask for everyone's opinion? I just got a pair of jimmy choo romy 85mm laser cut pumps in a size 37 and I'm debating whether or not to keep them because my foot sometimes fits them... and sometimes doesn't... I have extra wide feet (7.5 or 8 regular / 37.5 or 38) with a personality of their own (they like to shrink or get swollen at random times). I was wondering if it would be worth keeping them and trying to make it fit or if I should just cut my losses and return it. Thank you in advance! Btw I got them 85% at $123 so I thought it was a good deal. I could be wrong though [emoji28]


----------



## Audry80

verdisto716 said:


> Could I ask for everyone's opinion? I just got a pair of jimmy choo romy 85mm laser cut pumps in a size 37 and I'm debating whether or not to keep them because my foot sometimes fits them... and sometimes doesn't... I have extra wide feet (7.5 or 8 regular / 37.5 or 38) with a personality of their own (they like to shrink or get swollen at random times). I was wondering if it would be worth keeping them and trying to make it fit or if I should just cut my losses and return it. Thank you in advance! Btw I got them 85% at $123 so I thought it was a good deal. I could be wrong though [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3647028



I just scored these today too! I actually went up a half size on these compared to my normal JC size. How do they feel walking around the house?


----------



## ProShopper1

verdisto716 said:


> Could I ask for everyone's opinion? I just got a pair of jimmy choo romy 85mm laser cut pumps in a size 37 and I'm debating whether or not to keep them because my foot sometimes fits them... and sometimes doesn't... I have extra wide feet (7.5 or 8 regular / 37.5 or 38) with a personality of their own (they like to shrink or get swollen at random times). I was wondering if it would be worth keeping them and trying to make it fit or if I should just cut my losses and return it. Thank you in advance! Btw I got them 85% at $123 so I thought it was a good deal. I could be wrong though [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3647028


As long as they fit you sometimes keep them, especially for that price!!!


----------



## stacestall

verdisto716 said:


> Could I ask for everyone's opinion? I just got a pair of jimmy choo romy 85mm laser cut pumps in a size 37 and I'm debating whether or not to keep them because my foot sometimes fits them... and sometimes doesn't... I have extra wide feet (7.5 or 8 regular / 37.5 or 38) with a personality of their own (they like to shrink or get swollen at random times). I was wondering if it would be worth keeping them and trying to make it fit or if I should just cut my losses and return it. Thank you in advance! Btw I got them 85% at $123 so I thought it was a good deal. I could be wrong though [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3647028



Honestly, I would keep them and make them work, especially for the price and if you really love the shoes. Sometimes I'll take a ibuprofen before I put on my heels that are a little snug if I'm wearing them out to dinner or a function. Plus they look like they're a leather material so hopefully they may stretch some over time as well. I'm totally guilty of buying a pair a half size smaller or larger if they're for a great price and I can imagine all the outfits I could pull off with them lol a little ibuprofen or taking them to a shoe cobbler for a little stretching isn't sinful or illegal hehehehe [emoji57]


----------



## tastangan

Has anyone seen a pair of square Prada Baroque sunglasses recently? Preferably brown tortoiseshell. I just lost mine. Or can I purchase these anywhere for less than retail.


----------



## trinity879

The best one in Dallas is the one on park lane. But TX is absolutely not as good as CA.


----------



## BlackApple

I would have to agree with you as far as Park lane location. I personally would not take a trip to south lake area for NR. The designer shoe section is quite small. Not too many designers last time I went. You can find some goodies though at Parkway location in Dallas next to Galleria mall.


----------



## Raven18

What a disappointment..ordered 4 days bac n waiting for the bag n got this email..same thing happened recently w rack


----------



## yakusoku.af

This takes the cake
The most expensive shoes I've seen at the rack
Celine


----------



## ProShopper1

Raven18 said:


> What a disappointment..ordered 4 days bac n waiting for the bag n got this email..same thing happened recently w rack


Sorry that you missed out on your bag, but it's awesome that they gave you a 10% coupon!  It really goes to show the difference between quality customer service and the crap that most companies have.


----------



## verdisto716

Audry80 said:


> I just scored these today too! I actually went up a half size on these compared to my normal JC size. How do they feel walking around the house?



Yayyy shoe twins!!! [emoji16] and that's the thing. When they fit they feel amazing but when my feet are decide to grow then I have to squeeze my flippers in there and I know that it won't be quite that comfortable [emoji30] wish I had found it in a 37.5 but oh well. Wow there were multiple sizes of this at your rack? So lucky!


----------



## verdisto716

stacestall said:


> Honestly, I would keep them and make them work, especially for the price and if you really love the shoes. Sometimes I'll take a ibuprofen before I put on my heels that are a little snug if I'm wearing them out to dinner or a function. Plus they look like they're a leather material so hopefully they may stretch some over time as well. I'm totally guilty of buying a pair a half size smaller or larger if they're for a great price and I can imagine all the outfits I could pull off with them lol a little ibuprofen or taking them to a shoe cobbler for a little stretching isn't sinful or illegal hehehehe [emoji57]



Thank you! Yes I really do like them and I believe they're full leather so I am hopeful. It's a matter of waiting for them to stretch out. Thank you for the suggestion of ibuprofen I didn't even think of that! I usually just suffer through the pain and mentally smack myself for suffering in the name of pretty shoes and good deals [emoji28]. Hehe thank you for your suggestions! I'll definitely be keeping them now and I'll take a look around for a good shoe cobbler... and a big bottle of ibuprofen!


----------



## IStuckACello

verdisto716 said:


> Could I ask for everyone's opinion? I just got a pair of jimmy choo romy 85mm laser cut pumps in a size 37 and I'm debating whether or not to keep them because my foot sometimes fits them... and sometimes doesn't... I have extra wide feet (7.5 or 8 regular / 37.5 or 38) with a personality of their own (they like to shrink or get swollen at random times). I was wondering if it would be worth keeping them and trying to make it fit or if I should just cut my losses and return it. Thank you in advance! Btw I got them 85% at $123 so I thought it was a good deal. I could be wrong though [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3647028



I have pairs from 7 years ago that have molded to my feet after a few wears and I have super wide feet too.  I'm not sure if the quality of leather is the same now but whatever it was before has worked for me. One of my choo pumps are my go to because they are so comfortable.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Anyone know when the next CTR is? Thanks!


----------



## tastangan

I am visiting Los Angeles and I could visit one NR. Which is better - Burbank Empire Center or Glendale? Looking for Kendra Scott and now Prada Baroque sunglasses


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

tastangan said:


> I am visiting Los Angeles and I could visit one NR. Which is better - Burbank Empire Center or Glendale? Looking for Kendra Scott and now Prada Baroque sunglasses



I haven't been to either, but I love the Beverly Connection one if you can make it there. I was there a few weeks ago and they just got a ton of premium designer stuff in. If you're going soon they'll probably start marking it down.


----------



## bagnutt

Designer items spotted today. No charge sends, but available for store purchase in Bay Area.
Chloe suede booties $299 RT / 40.5
Valentino bow pumps $339 WT / 37.5


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> Designer items spotted today. No charge sends, but available for store purchase in Bay Area.
> Chloe suede booties $299 RT / 40.5
> Valentino bow pumps $339 WT / 37.5
> View attachment 3648004
> 
> View attachment 3648005



Or finders fee? [emoji23] jk


----------



## peacelovesequin

IStuckACello said:


> Or finders fee? [emoji23] jk



Shade! [emoji24][emoji4]


----------



## IStuckACello

No shade meant for bagnutt of course, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Audry80

verdisto716 said:


> Yayyy shoe twins!!! [emoji16] and that's the thing. When they fit they feel amazing but when my feet are decide to grow then I have to squeeze my flippers in there and I know that it won't be quite that comfortable [emoji30] wish I had found it in a 37.5 but oh well. Wow there were multiple sizes of this at your rack? So lucky!




Only one pair but I lucked out and they fit!! I agree to keep them. They are too cute to psss up!!


----------



## smiley13tree

bagnutt said:


> Designer items spotted today. No charge sends, but available for store purchase in Bay Area.
> Chloe suede booties $299 RT / 40.5
> Valentino bow pumps $339 WT / 37.5
> View attachment 3648004
> 
> View attachment 3648005



The boots are so beautiful! Wish they were in my size


----------



## verdisto716

IStuckACello said:


> I have pairs from 7 years ago that have molded to my feet after a few wears and I have super wide feet too.  I'm not sure if the quality of leather is the same now but whatever it was before has worked for me. One of my choo pumps are my go to because they are so comfortable.



Thank you for your input! To be honest this is the first pair of jimmy choos I've ever liked enough to purchase so I never knew how well they broke in but this makes me feel a lot better. Fingers crossed that it'll just be a few wears [emoji12] thanks again!


----------



## yinyin1288

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Anyone know when the next CTR is? Thanks!



I'd also like to know, thanks!


----------



## pursepectives

yinyin1288 said:


> I'd also like to know, thanks!


4/12-4/15. Sunday the 16th is Easter so I think NR is closed.


----------



## bagnutt

.


----------



## bagnutt

IStuckACello said:


> No shade meant for bagnutt of course, in case anyone was wondering.



I am starting my fashion blog.... [emoji14]
Personal shopping services available! [emoji854][emoji854][emoji854]







J/K!


----------



## meowmix318

tastangan said:


> I am visiting Los Angeles and I could visit one NR. Which is better - Burbank Empire Center or Glendale? Looking for Kendra Scott and now Prada Baroque sunglasses


I think both locations are truly a hit or miss. I never really liked the Glendale location because they never have anything good and the few times I was at Burbank, I have seen high end designer items. But if you get a chance to head to Orange County, I recommend the one at Metro Point in Costa Mesa


----------



## lms910

Anybody have any intel on the back bay rack in Boston? I'll be there later this week!


----------



## tastangan

NYYankeeGrl said:


> I haven't been to either, but I love the Beverly Connection one if you can make it there. I was there a few weeks ago and they just got a ton of premium designer stuff in. If you're going soon they'll probably start marking it down.



Wish I had the time to go there.



meowmix318 said:


> I think both locations are truly a hit or miss. I never really liked the Glendale location because they never have anything good and the few times I was at Burbank, I have seen high end designer items. But if you get a chance to head to Orange County, I recommend the one at Metro Point in Costa Mesa



I did just hear that the one at Costa Mesa is good. Wished I made it a point to go there when I was at Newport Beach but I went to Fashion Island Mall instead.

I ended up going to Glendale but they didn't really have anything good.


----------



## tnguyen87

Anyone knows if the one in Lafayette is any good? I finally caught a break with baking macarons. I really don't want to make that 1.5 hour drive if it isn't worth it.


----------



## bagnutt

tnguyen87 said:


> Anyone knows if the one in Lafayette is any good? I finally caught a break with baking macarons. I really don't want to make that 1.5 hour drive if it isn't worth it.



I've been a few times while visiting family nearby. Not worth the drive IMHO unless you are already planning to be in the area.


----------



## vornado

Spot a pair of Valentino ballerina flat 36.5 $249, Valentino rockstud sandal 37 $517, Charlotte Olympia glitter Mary Jane flat $249, several pairs of chiara sneaker $179, sorry I don't know why I couldn't upload pic today.  Not sure if they do charge and send


----------



## wis3ly

vornado said:


> Spot a pair of Valentino ballerina flat 36.5 $249, Valentino rockstud sandal 37 $517, Charlotte Olympia glitter Mary Jane flat $249, several pairs of chiara sneaker $179, sorry I don't know why I couldn't upload pic today.  Not sure if they do charge and send



Ah what style was the Valentino ballet flat?


----------



## vornado

wis3ly said:


> Ah what style was the Valentino ballet flat?



Like this , but with some crystal on them.https://www.valentino.com/us/ballerina_cod11018048dh.html


----------



## IStuckACello

verdisto716 said:


> Thank you for your input! To be honest this is the first pair of jimmy choos I've ever liked enough to purchase so I never knew how well they broke in but this makes me feel a lot better. Fingers crossed that it'll just be a few wears [emoji12] thanks again!



No problem hope they work out. My pairs are patent leather! But they've softened up.


----------



## ThisVNchick

bagnutt said:


> Designer items spotted today. No charge sends, but available for store purchase in Bay Area.
> Chloe suede booties $299 RT / 40.5
> Valentino bow pumps $339 WT / 37.5
> View attachment 3648004
> 
> View attachment 3648005



Which rack do you frequent in the Bay? The closest one to my home is the San Leandro rack but that one barely has any designer. I heard there's a new one in Emeryville. Is that any good? I know a lot of the good ones are in the city, but the thought for taking BART into the city just to shop at Nordstrom Rack is not all that appealing, esp. if I don't come home with anything good.


----------



## bagnutt

ThisVNchick said:


> Which rack do you frequent in the Bay? The closest one to my home is the San Leandro rack but that one barely has any designer. I heard there's a new one in Emeryville. Is that any good? I know a lot of the good ones are in the city, but the thought for taking BART into the city just to shop at Nordstrom Rack is not all that appealing, esp. if I don't come home with anything good.



Sent you a PM! [emoji6]


----------



## krisvoys

I used to take the train 30 mins into union square in NYC with a 1 year old just to go to the rack!!! Never found anything high end designer


----------



## yellowjade

bagnutt said:


> Sent you a PM! [emoji6]


Hi bagnutt! Can you please let me know too? Thank you!!


----------



## pursepectives

ThisVNchick said:


> Which rack do you frequent in the Bay? The closest one to my home is the San Leandro rack but that one barely has any designer. I heard there's a new one in Emeryville. Is that any good? I know a lot of the good ones are in the city, but the thought for taking BART into the city just to shop at Nordstrom Rack is not all that appealing, esp. if I don't come home with anything good.


The 9th Street rack has free 3 hour parking, the parking lot seems to fill up pretty quickly on a weekend, not sure about weekdays.


----------



## ThisVNchick

pursepectives said:


> The 9th Street rack has free 3 hour parking, the parking lot seems to fill up pretty quickly on a weekend, not sure about weekdays.



Thanks for the heads up! I would be coming from the east bay, so BART is really my only choice. I could drive, but driving into the city and dealing with city drivers is probably worse than BARTing in!


----------



## minicake

ThisVNchick said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I would be coming from the east bay, so BART is really my only choice. I could drive, but driving into the city and dealing with city drivers is probably worse than BARTing in!



Make a day out of it. Have some pastries at B. Patisserie, shop and then have have a lunch or dinner somewhere awesome!


----------



## meowmix318

krisvoys said:


> I used to take the train 30 mins into union square in NYC with a 1 year old just to go to the rack!!! Never found anything high end designer



I was just there last week for vacation and stopped in the Union Sq location and saw a lot of high end designer items.


----------



## tnguyen87

bagnutt said:


> I've been a few times while visiting family nearby. Not worth the drive IMHO unless you are already planning to be in the area.


Thanks for letting me know and saving me a trip!! [emoji4]


----------



## irissix

lms910 said:


> Anybody have any intel on the back bay rack in Boston? I'll be there later this week!



Others who go more often should chime in but I go once a month or so and haven't found anything in the luxury category for some time. There's lots of contemporary items and occasionally some high end designer in the clothing department but it's been months since I've seen anything worthwhile in shoes or bags.


----------



## Audry80

ThisVNchick said:


> Which rack do you frequent in the Bay? The closest one to my home is the San Leandro rack but that one barely has any designer. I heard there's a new one in Emeryville. Is that any good? I know a lot of the good ones are in the city, but the thought for taking BART into the city just to shop at Nordstrom Rack is not all that appealing, esp. if I don't come home with anything good.


I just scored Jimmy Choos at the San Leandro location! Emeryville is the worst NR in my opinion.


----------



## minicake

Audry80 said:


> I just scored Jimmy Choos at the San Leandro location! Emeryville is the worst NR in my opinion.


Oakridge Mall (San Jose) is pretty bad too!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Audry80 said:


> I just scored Jimmy Choos at the San Leandro location! Emeryville is the worst NR in my opinion.



A friend of mine actually struck gold at SL one time, Valentino rockstuds in poudre for $299 but that was many eons ago. Every time I've been there, it's always been a bust but the parking lot is always full! 

The ones in the city are definitely better since they're near Powell and get probably massive transfers from the huge Nordstrom.


----------



## chizan8384

Spotted


----------



## pursepectives

ThisVNchick said:


> A friend of mine actually struck gold at SL one time, Valentino rockstuds in poudre for $299 but that was many eons ago. Every time I've been there, it's always been a bust but the parking lot is always full!
> 
> The ones in the city are definitely better since they're near Powell and get probably massive transfers from the huge Nordstrom.


Someone in this thread said that the two SF racks are designated designer racks, so I think most of the norcal designer stuff gets sent there.


----------



## chizan8384

More

Balenciaga 







The tag is 5.5 - real is sz 39


----------



## MaryBel

Got these on the weekend. I could not believe my luck.
L.K. Bennett $69
Aquatalia $79
R.Minkoff $36
K.Spade $22


----------



## vornado

Nothing but this valentino $1029. rockstud


----------



## scgirl212

Some recent finds...I noticed lots of high end designer shoes in the $500 plus range...Celine, Choo, Aquazurra, Valentino etc...seems to be more common now.  

Sophia Webster RT $100




Chloe RT $134





Saint Laurent RT $230


----------



## stacestall

scgirl212 said:


> Some recent finds...I noticed lots of high end designer shoes in the $500 plus range...Celine, Choo, Aquazurra, Valentino etc...seems to be more common now.
> 
> Sophia Webster RT $100
> 
> View attachment 3649341
> 
> 
> Chloe RT $134
> 
> View attachment 3649342
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent RT $230
> 
> View attachment 3649343



You are winning out here!!!! Love the Chloe's!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## lvchanelboy

The best designer designated rack I've been to in is Palm Desert. If you can get out there I would def recconend going!


----------



## lvchanelboy

lvchanelboy said:


> The best designer designated rack I've been to in is Palm Desert. If you can get out there I would def recconend going!


**Recommend


----------



## sparksfly

lms910 said:


> Anybody have any intel on the back bay rack in Boston? I'll be there later this week!



I went last Thursday. Pretty good. I posted everything I saw.

They had decent shoes, expensive rockstuds, great dresses. 

If you want decent priced rockstuds the Marshalls across the street had nudes ones for $299.


----------



## lms910

sparksfly said:


> I went last Thursday. Pretty good. I posted everything I saw.
> 
> They had decent shoes, expensive rockstuds, great dresses.
> 
> If you want decent priced rockstuds the Marshalls across the street had nudes ones for $299.



Awesome thanks! Im preggo now so clothes are hard. Maybe ill find a nice coat or some shoes and will check out the Marshalls!!


----------



## IStuckACello

ThisVNchick said:


> Which rack do you frequent in the Bay? The closest one to my home is the San Leandro rack but that one barely has any designer. I heard there's a new one in Emeryville. Is that any good? I know a lot of the good ones are in the city, but the thought for taking BART into the city just to shop at Nordstrom Rack is not all that appealing, esp. if I don't come home with anything good.



I personally don't like emeryville. Never had any luck there. My favorites are the one bagnutt goes to.


----------



## pursepectives

Not a rack find but pretty good deal for new bags with dustbag + auth cards, etc. and nice packaging on bergdorfgoodman(dot)com:


----------



## Raven18

T


pursepectives said:


> Not a rack find but pretty good deal for new bags with dustbag + auth cards, etc. and nice packaging on bergdorfgoodman(dot)com:
> View attachment 3649717


here is even a nice Alexander McQueen clutch 


pursepectives said:


> Not a rack find but pretty good deal for new bags with dustbag + auth cards, etc. and nice packaging on bergdorfgoodman(dot)com:
> View attachment 3649717


----------



## itsmree

lvchanelboy said:


> The best designer designated rack I've been to in is Palm Desert. If you can get out there I would def recconend going!


shut up. are you serious. so each time i go to the LV store i have been near a great NR? UGH. how did i not know this! 
thank you!!!


----------



## scgirl212

.


----------



## scgirl212

lvchanelboy said:


> The best designer designated rack I've been to in is Palm Desert. If you can get out there I would def recconend going!



Agreed! I found my penny Dior boots there!


----------



## IStuckACello

Montcler $279
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 colma rack


----------



## IStuckACello




----------



## joanah

IStuckACello said:


> Montcler $279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colma rack


Wish it was a coat


----------



## IStuckACello

soze 37


----------



## scgirl212

Little CL slippers, RT $187


----------



## bagnutt

scgirl212 said:


> Little CL slippers, RT $187
> 
> View attachment 3651470
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651471



Those are so cute!! I'm a total sucker for bows [emoji7]


----------



## ashcash

scgirl212 said:


> Little CL slippers, RT $187
> 
> View attachment 3651470
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651471


And my size


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
This rack doesn't do charge sends


----------



## BlackGrayRed

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> This rack doesn't do charge sends
> View attachment 3651698
> 
> View attachment 3651699
> 
> View attachment 3651700
> 
> View attachment 3651701



What is the first one?
Love the color. [emoji5]
Too bad no charge sends. ☹️


----------



## shopbo

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> This rack doesn't do charge sends
> View attachment 3651698
> 
> View attachment 3651699
> 
> View attachment 3651700
> 
> View attachment 3651701


Good finds! I also saw a pair of aquazzuras for the same price but in a hot pink fuschia color at another rack so maybe the aquazzuras are making their way over!! Now to wait for some better prices...


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi ladies good to see you again, I haven't been to NR much lately but I did manage to score a Rebecca Minkoff "Regan" keychain (looks like a mini Bal city bag- the white keyfob hanging off this pink bag) for $14.97.    Not sure if this was an everyday price since I'm not at NR as much these days.


----------



## shopbo

Michelle1x said:


> Hi ladies good to see you again, I haven't been to NR much lately but I did manage to score a Rebecca Minkoff "Regan" keychain (looks like a mini Bal city bag- the white keyfob hanging off this pink bag) for $14.97.    Not sure if this was an everyday price since I'm not at NR as much these days.


I've seen those for $14.97 WT around my normal rack but they were super cute and I was tempted so either way, good buy!


----------



## yakusoku.af

BlackGrayRed said:


> What is the first one?
> Love the color. [emoji5]
> Too bad no charge sends. ☹️



Alexander Wang


----------



## yakusoku.af

shopbo said:


> Good finds! I also saw a pair of aquazzuras for the same price but in a hot pink fuschia color at another rack so maybe the aquazzuras are making their way over!! Now to wait for some better prices...



That's what I thought too! I've never seen them there.


----------



## babycinnamon

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> This rack doesn't do charge sends
> View attachment 3651698
> 
> View attachment 3651699
> 
> View attachment 3651700
> 
> View attachment 3651701



Dang those aquazzuras are $$ still!!


----------



## Kelly7adria

When a brand new store opens, do they have red tagged merchandise? Or is everything full price until discounts?


----------



## yakusoku.af

babycinnamon said:


> Dang those aquazzuras are $$ still!!



A lot of the designer shoes I find are over $500 and people are still buying them! I think it must be all the tourists from Asia.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Kelly7adria said:


> When a brand new store opens, do they have red tagged merchandise? Or is everything full price until discounts?



The two openings I've been to had red tags. When Waikiki NR opened it the same week as CTR so they started the extra 25% off early during the preview night.


----------



## hedgwin99

Not much find in Bergen Rack today... these are really two worth mentioning 




Super pricy Valentino


----------



## babycinnamon

Kelly7adria said:


> When a brand new store opens, do they have red tagged merchandise? Or is everything full price until discounts?





yakusoku.af said:


> The two openings I've been to had red tags. When Waikiki NR opened it the same week as CTR so they started the extra 25% off early during the preview night.



+1! I haven't been on opening day but I went a day or two after opening and they had several racks of red tag items.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Kelly7adria said:


> When a brand new store opens, do they have red tagged merchandise? Or is everything full price until discounts?



I've been to a couple of openings and saw red tags.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online.


----------



## cafecreme15

Had THE WORST experiences with Nordstrom Rack lately - totally done with them. Ordered a blazer in a size 2 from NR online, and was sent a size 14. Called customer service, and they reshipped the item and assured me it was the correct size. Lo and behold, was sent a size 12 this time. I give up! Clearly not meant to be. Will return the incorrect blazer to my local store and never take my chances with NR again. It's just not worth the aggravation.


----------



## bakeacookie

Is $380 good for a pair of Bottega flats?


----------



## ballerinakgurl

bakeacookie said:


> Is $380 good for a pair of Bottega flats?



I've seen them at TJ Maxx for $299 white tag. [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

ballerinakgurl said:


> I've seen them at TJ Maxx for $299 white tag. [emoji4]



True. I never see my size though. I bought them to think about it


ETA: my finds!

View attachment 3653771

Chloe flats for $71
View attachment 3653772

Bottega flats for $380


----------



## bakeacookie

Oops.


----------



## minicake

Wow awesome deal on the chloe flats!


----------



## bakeacookie

minicake said:


> Wow awesome deal on the chloe flats!



I thought they were those lookalike ones but I was greatly surprised! 

I forget what brand is doing lookalike Chloe and rock studs. They even have those turquoise studs too. And top shop has Valentino look alikes. It gets a bit disappointing during the search lol.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Found these Prada Brow Bar Baroque sunglasses today for $99. These fit my face much better than the original Baroques.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

yakusoku.af said:


> Alexander Wang



Thank you!


----------



## raytay

the Oliver Peoples sunglasses are amazing! Wondering if anyone has seen more of the brand's sunglasses in store recently?


----------



## hedgwin99

raytay said:


> the Oliver Peoples sunglasses are amazing! Wondering if anyone has seen more of the brand's sunglasses in store recently?



I have not seen Oliver People sunglasses lately but I have a pair n I have to agree! It's a very nice quality


----------



## bagnutt

raytay said:


> the Oliver Peoples sunglasses are amazing! Wondering if anyone has seen more of the brand's sunglasses in store recently?



I've seen a few pairs here and there. Nothing worth posting about, IMO.


----------



## pursepectives

on the website:


----------



## ladycee

Spotted these while visiting family in NJ 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Spyder jacket


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted some items today, this store still does charge sends, PM for info.
MBMJ totes, various colors $79


Saint Laurent small fringe bucket $789


A Wang Attica chain gymsac $499




Gucci suede loafers $179 / 41.5


Giorgio Armani $199 / 36.5


Choo refurb $179 / 38


----------



## bagnutt

Manolo refurb $199 / 37


----------



## bankygirl

bagnutt said:


> Spotted some items today, this store still does charge sends, PM for info.
> MBMJ totes, various colors $79
> View attachment 3656586
> 
> Saint Laurent small fringe bucket $789
> View attachment 3656587
> 
> A Wang Attica chain gymsac $499
> View attachment 3656588
> 
> View attachment 3656589
> 
> Gucci suede loafers $179 / 41.5
> View attachment 3656590
> 
> Giorgio Armani $199 / 36.5
> View attachment 3656592
> 
> Choo refurb $179 / 38
> View attachment 3656593


Somebody please tell me I don't need those purple Choos *covers eyes*


----------



## mranda

On full line website:


----------



## Tomsmom

Just an FYI, I did a charge send today at the union square rack in NYC. YMMV.


----------



## bagnutt

Steve Madden refurbs?!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

bankygirl said:


> Somebody please tell me I don't need those purple Choos *covers eyes*


You dont need them.. cause I DO


----------



## bagnutt

How cute are these girls SW 50/50 boots? $27 / size 8


----------



## ThisVNchick

bagnutt said:


> Steve Madden refurbs?!
> View attachment 3656716


I wonder if it's profitable to even refurb maddens and then sell them for $6.


----------



## buyingpig

ThisVNchick said:


> I wonder if it's profitable to even refurb maddens and then sell them for $6.


I think the price is 51.97ish. There's a digit blocked off by shoe strap. Lol.


----------



## bagnutt

buyingpig said:


> I think the price is 51.97ish. There's a digit blocked off by shoe strap. Lol.



$54.97!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

buyingpig said:


> I think the price is 51.97ish. There's a digit blocked off by shoe strap. Lol.


LOL Ok, that makes more sense.


----------



## Cthai

bagnutt said:


> How cute are these girls SW 50/50 boots? $27 / size 8
> View attachment 3656724



Would totally pick this up for my baby girl... even thou she is only 3! lol


----------



## ladybeaumont

Went to the NR opening at Kildeer. They had champagne, soda, snacks, etc. I didn't find any major designer stuff though. Their designer stuff for shoes is 90% Tory Burch and 10% Cole Haan. There were a lot of Nike shoes if anyone's looking for those. No designer section for clothes either. I went home with only a Fendi sunny and some Madewell tops. I remember chatting with an employee over at the Northbrook branch and she did say that Kildeer won't have designer stuff like the ones at Northbrook and Chicago so I guess she's right.


----------



## cocodiamonds

Interesting .. one of my clients is a employee at a popular Nordstrom rack in nj and told me today that all of the great stuff goes to employees before it will ever hit the floor. I brang up the famous rockstud question...she said of course they get them but they of course purchase them themselfs which I can't blame them! Lol sad but the truth!


----------



## ag681

Still screaming inside


----------



## mugenprincess

ag681 said:


> Still screaming inside
> View attachment 3658395
> View attachment 3658394
> View attachment 3658393



Wow!! What a great score! Congrats!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

ag681 said:


> Still screaming inside
> View attachment 3658395
> View attachment 3658394
> View attachment 3658393



Wow wow wow!! *Three cheers for you!!* [emoji8]


----------



## prttygurl

ag681 said:


> Still screaming inside
> View attachment 3658395
> View attachment 3658394
> View attachment 3658393



Wow!!!! Congrats. And that's a very popular size so it's not an every day find


----------



## ag681

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

ag681 said:


> Still screaming inside
> View attachment 3658395
> View attachment 3658394
> View attachment 3658393



Great find! Cheaper and cuter than the Rockstuds!!


----------



## ag681

mugenprincess said:


> Wow!! What a great score! Congrats!


Thank you 



ballerinakgurl said:


> Wow wow wow!! *Three cheers for you!!* [emoji8]


Thanks ☺️



prttygurl said:


> Wow!!!! Congrats. And that's a very popular size so it's not an every day find


Thank you! I was screaming inside 



bakeacookie said:


> Great find! Cheaper and cuter than the Rockstuds!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

ag681 said:


> Still screaming inside
> View attachment 3658395
> View attachment 3658394
> View attachment 3658393


Wow oh wow!!!   Congratulations!!


----------



## lvly808

cocodiamonds said:


> Interesting .. one of my clients is a employee at a popular Nordstrom rack in nj and told me today that all of the great stuff goes to employees before it will ever hit the floor. I brang up the famous rockstud question...she said of course they get them but they of course purchase them themselfs which I can't blame them! Lol sad but the truth!



Figures because they never have anything at that store. That's a bummer though.


----------



## hedgwin99

ag681 said:


> Still screaming inside
> View attachment 3658395
> View attachment 3658394
> View attachment 3658393



You need to buy a lotto ticket too! Congrats [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## LuxeDeb

ag681 said:


> Still screaming inside
> View attachment 3658395
> View attachment 3658394
> View attachment 3658393



Holy moly! What a score!


----------



## jessl

Went during my lunch today. They were doing markdowns on bags and accessories fyi...

Had some good W&R finds.. I think they must have just put a whole batch of them out. I was trying to be quick but I wish I had more time to pick through the shoes, that was my last stop but there must have been some things hiding that I didn't see.

Purchased this Canada Goose $250 W&R! ... feels a bit long since i'm a shorty so i'm going to see if I can get it altered... anyone ever try alterations on a down jacket?



Also saw but did not purchase any of these, sorry didn't take pics because I was in a rush.
Burberry canvas check tote, about $350 w&r



Valentino Clutch about $500 w&r, front side was decent but the back side was super scratched up, not worth it IMO



Loewe painted duffel about $750 w&r... don't remember seeing that chain strap on it but it may have been hiding inside.


----------



## vornado

jessl said:


> Went during my lunch today. They were doing markdowns on bags and accessories fyi...
> 
> Had some good W&R finds.. I think they must have just put a whole batch of them out. I was trying to be quick but I wish I had more time to pick through the shoes, that was my last stop but there must have been some things hiding that I didn't see.
> 
> Purchased this Canada Goose $250 W&R! ... feels a bit long since i'm a shorty so i'm going to see if I can get it altered... anyone ever try alterations on a down jacket?
> View attachment 3658914
> 
> 
> Also saw but did not purchase any of these, sorry didn't take pics because I was in a rush.
> Burberry canvas check tote, about $350 w&r
> View attachment 3658915
> 
> 
> Valentino Clutch about $500 w&r, front side was decent but the back side was super scratched up, not worth it IMO
> View attachment 3658917
> 
> 
> Loewe painted duffel about $750 w&r... don't remember seeing that chain strap on it but it may have been hiding inside.
> View attachment 3658916



Congratulations! I was looking for the mystique the whole winter!


----------



## bankygirl

ag681 said:


> Still screaming inside
> View attachment 3658395
> View attachment 3658394
> View attachment 3658393


Beautiful!! And my size too! Enjoy them and post pics when you wear them


----------



## ilovemykiddos

jessl said:


> Went during my lunch today. They were doing markdowns on bags and accessories fyi...
> 
> Had some good W&R finds.. I think they must have just put a whole batch of them out. I was trying to be quick but I wish I had more time to pick through the shoes, that was my last stop but there must have been some things hiding that I didn't see.
> 
> Purchased this Canada Goose $250 W&R! ... feels a bit long since i'm a shorty so i'm going to see if I can get it altered... anyone ever try alterations on a down jacket?
> View attachment 3658914
> 
> 
> Also saw but did not purchase any of these, sorry didn't take pics because I was in a rush.
> Burberry canvas check tote, about $350 w&r
> View attachment 3658915
> 
> 
> Valentino Clutch about $500 w&r, front side was decent but the back side was super scratched up, not worth it IMO
> View attachment 3658917
> 
> 
> Loewe painted duffel about $750 w&r... don't remember seeing that chain strap on it but it may have been hiding inside.
> View attachment 3658916


Congrats!! I like the jacket on you!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

ag681 said:


> Still screaming inside
> View attachment 3658395
> View attachment 3658394
> View attachment 3658393


Woooooooowwwww!!!!! Omg!!! Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## joanah

My wallet hates NR​


----------



## ballerinakgurl

joanah said:


> My wallet hates NR​



Love!!! I have this sac du jour! I love the texture of the leather and the size is the cutest!! Enjoy it! Great find [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## pursepectives

joanah said:


> My wallet hates NR​


pretty!! didn't you also find that blue sac du jour too? congrats


----------



## joanah

pursepectives said:


> pretty!! didn't you also find that blue sac du jour too? congrats


Yes  thank you


----------



## MaryBel

joanah said:


> My wallet hates NR​


Love it! So elegant! Congrats!


----------



## ag681

Tomsmom said:


> Wow oh wow!!!   Congratulations!!


Thank you!!



hedgwin99 said:


> You need to buy a lotto ticket too! Congrats [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


Haha yea I do  Thanks!!



LuxeDeb said:


> Holy moly! What a score!


Thank you!!



bankygirl said:


> Beautiful!! And my size too! Enjoy them and post pics when you wear them


Thank you!! Will do 



ilovemykiddos said:


> Woooooooowwwww!!!!! Omg!!! Beautiful, congrats!


Thank you!!


----------



## jessl

vornado said:


> Congratulations! I was looking for the mystique the whole winter!


Thanks! I'm really excited, i've never tried one on before and it was so cozy! 



ilovemykiddos said:


> Congrats!! I like the jacket on you!


Thank you! Wasn't sure about the length but i'm definitely of the "buy now, decide later" mindset haha


----------



## vivi__

I had a good feeling when I went into Nordstrom Rack today. Ended up getting these Jimmy Choo pumps for $189 worn and refinished. That's a fairly decent deal, right? I think these are the Romy 100. I tried this style on last week at Nordstrom in the nude color and loved it, but I couldn't bring myself to spend that much on a pair of pumps since I don't wear heels often. I also found a pair of Stuart Weitzman's nudistsong in patent black for $120 w&r, but I passed on those since I don't really wear my other pair of Nudist heels that often since they're not very comfortable. Now I am wishing that I got them! Maybe they'll still be there on Monday so I can stop by after work.


----------



## ashlie

jessl said:


> Went during my lunch today. They were doing markdowns on bags and accessories fyi...
> 
> Had some good W&R finds.. I think they must have just put a whole batch of them out. I was trying to be quick but I wish I had more time to pick through the shoes, that was my last stop but there must have been some things hiding that I didn't see.
> 
> Purchased this Canada Goose $250 W&R! ... feels a bit long since i'm a shorty so i'm going to see if I can get it altered... anyone ever try alterations on a down jacket?
> View attachment 3658914
> 
> 
> Also saw but did not purchase any of these, sorry didn't take pics because I was in a rush.
> Burberry canvas check tote, about $350 w&r
> View attachment 3658915
> 
> 
> Valentino Clutch about $500 w&r, front side was decent but the back side was super scratched up, not worth it IMO
> View attachment 3658917
> 
> 
> Loewe painted duffel about $750 w&r... don't remember seeing that chain strap on it but it may have been hiding inside.
> View attachment 3658916



If you alter the Canada goose it voids the warranty. Also, they do not offer alterations. So if you get it shortened just be aware that if anything happens to it Canada goose will say they will not repair. I know from experience [emoji849]


----------



## pursepectives

Crying these aren't my size, if you're in the Bay area California and a size 35.5 pm me now!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




NOT w&r brand new


----------



## pursepectives




----------



## IStuckACello

pursepectives said:


> View attachment 3660491
> View attachment 3660492
> View attachment 3660493
> View attachment 3660494



Nice finds! Did you get anything or did you quit after your amazing bag finds?


----------



## pursepectives

Loubs are gone! Doesn't see to be any left in other racks, looks like a designer transfer.


----------



## babycinnamon

pursepectives said:


> Crying these aren't my size, if you're in the Bay area California and a size 35.5 pm me now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660467
> 
> 
> NOT w&r brand new



This is amazing!! What store was this at??


----------



## pursepectives

babycinnamon said:


> This is amazing!! What store was this at??


It's a bay area store that is not designated designer. They were on a cart to be put on the floor. I saw how small they were. 80% off for $240 I just about cried.


----------



## pursepectives

Btw a lot of winter stuff is on pretty good clearab...Up to 85% off. I know CTR is next week but I'm never able to find the stuff I'm stalking.


----------



## tastangan

Does anyone have a list of NR that would still do charge sends? My store doesn't, so I'm even sure how I'm going to check for locations that have the items I want even when if I have the UPC.


----------



## peacelovesequin

tastangan said:


> Does anyone have a list of NR that would still do charge sends? My store doesn't, so I'm even sure how I'm going to check for locations that have the items I want even when if I have the UPC.



PM me.


----------



## joanah

pursepectives said:


> Crying these aren't my size, if you're in the Bay area California and a size 35.5 pm me now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660467
> 
> 
> NOT w&r brand new


Omg  sooooo gorgeous I wish they were bigger, can I ask how much they were?


----------



## pursepectives

joanah said:


> Omg  sooooo gorgeous I wish they were bigger, can I ask how much they were?


$239, they were 80% off


----------



## joanah

pursepectives said:


> $239, they were 80% off


Wow what a steal!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Literally raining Valentino's but look at the price. Smh!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Burberry. 
Size: 39


----------



## intrigue

Size 40 
I believe these were $190
I'm not sure if the store does charge sends.


----------



## shopbo

Shoe finds at Powell SF NR


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted size 4 men's moncler W&R $300. Store is hit or miss on charge sends but if you like the coat PM me for location.


----------



## joanah

lvchanelboy said:


> Spotted size 4 men's moncler W&R $300. Store is hit or miss on charge sends but if you like the coat PM me for location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661489


Dmed you


----------



## Atahack23

I spotted these today. Not sure if the store does charge and sends. DM me for location if you're interested.


----------



## Atahack23

I purchased these today. The sales associates said they did shoe mark downs last night. I miss the days of price adjustments! [emoji30]


----------



## sparksfly

jessl said:


> Went during my lunch today. They were doing markdowns on bags and accessories fyi...
> 
> Had some good W&R finds.. I think they must have just put a whole batch of them out. I was trying to be quick but I wish I had more time to pick through the shoes, that was my last stop but there must have been some things hiding that I didn't see.
> 
> Purchased this Canada Goose $250 W&R! ... feels a bit long since i'm a shorty so i'm going to see if I can get it altered... anyone ever try alterations on a down jacket?
> View attachment 3658914
> 
> 
> Also saw but did not purchase any of these, sorry didn't take pics because I was in a rush.
> Burberry canvas check tote, about $350 w&r
> View attachment 3658915
> 
> 
> Valentino Clutch about $500 w&r, front side was decent but the back side was super scratched up, not worth it IMO
> View attachment 3658917
> 
> 
> Loewe painted duffel about $750 w&r... don't remember seeing that chain strap on it but it may have been hiding inside.
> View attachment 3658916



If you decide not to keep the Canada Goose let me know. I'll gladly buy it if the store allows search and sends!


----------



## pursepectives

Shoe markdown just happened

Highlands with some discoloration




Are these worth it? Also grabbed a pair of the fringe 5050s for $98....Think those are a better buy if I can see if a cobbler can remove the fringe.


----------



## sparksfly

pursepectives said:


> Shoe markdown just happened
> 
> Highlands with some discoloration
> View attachment 3662515
> 
> View attachment 3662516
> 
> Are these worth it? Also grabbed a pair of the fringe 5050s for $98....Think those are a better buy if I can see if a cobbler can remove the fringe.



Could I have the sku for the fringe 50/50s?


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Just got these Rag and Bone Newbury boots for $74.25!


----------



## pursepectives

Yup lots of rag and bone on clearance. Found a pair of Kinsey for 64.99


----------



## minicake

pursepectives said:


> Shoe markdown just happened
> 
> Highlands with some discoloration
> View attachment 3662515
> 
> View attachment 3662516
> 
> Are these worth it? Also grabbed a pair of the fringe 5050s for $98....Think those are a better buy if I can see if a cobbler can remove the fringe.


It's hard to tell how bad the discolouring is in this photo. Do you think it can be brushed out? I love the look of the highlands personally.


----------



## pursepectives

Found the Ferragamos that bagnutt posted for a penny!!!


They're pretty scuffed up though, anyone have tips for how to buff them out?

But my pair of rag and bone Kinsey's disappeared from the cubbies next to the dressing room when I was trying on stuff...?


----------



## bakeacookie

pursepectives said:


> Found the Ferragamos that bagnutt posted for a penny!!!
> View attachment 3662650
> 
> They're pretty scuffed up though, anyone have tips for how to buff them out?
> 
> But my pair of rag and bone Kinsey's disappeared from the cubbies next to the dressing room when I was trying on stuff...?



Depending on how much buffing is needed, I think bringing them to a cobbler would be best to get them looking really good. 

That's so annoying! Someone probably spotted them, or an SA just put it away thinking someone just left it there.


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone seen cheap frye boots at their rack? Someone on instagram scored boots for $30.


----------



## 28thofmay

sparksfly said:


> Anyone seen cheap frye boots at their rack? Someone on instagram scored boots for $30.


I saw a lot of boots on sale yesterday. I saw from Frye, Sorel, Dolce Vita. A lot were maybe $30-40 and under.


----------



## hedgwin99

pursepectives said:


> Shoe markdown just happened
> 
> Highlands with some discoloration
> View attachment 3662515
> 
> View attachment 3662516
> 
> Are these worth it? Also grabbed a pair of the fringe 5050s for $98....Think those are a better buy if I can see if a cobbler can remove the fringe.



I think you should buy it and bring the boots to a cobbler.. for my sued SW I was told $30 to brush/clean


----------



## Luv n bags

pursepectives said:


> Found the Ferragamos that bagnutt posted for a penny!!!
> View attachment 3662650
> 
> They're pretty scuffed up though, anyone have tips for how to buff them out?
> 
> But my pair of rag and bone Kinsey's disappeared from the cubbies next to the dressing room when I was trying on stuff...?



Wow! What a deal! I paid $300+ for my pair! Scuffs are easy to get out on your own or with the help of a cobbler.


----------



## Michelle1x

Did I see correctly that CTR is this weds?  That is strange to start on Weds.
CTR is still an additional 25 off red tags right?  I haven't been in a while.  Still lamenting the days of price adjustments...


----------



## bakeacookie

It's because they'd be closed Sunday for Easter that it would start earlier.


----------



## absolutpink

I was about to buy these Sam Edelman pumps from my local Nordstrom's for $175, but decided to look online first *justincase*. I ended up finding them on Nordstrom Rack for $69! With shipping, duties and exchange rate I ended up saving over $80


----------



## abl13

pursepectives said:


> Found the Ferragamos that bagnutt posted for a penny!!!
> View attachment 3662650
> 
> They're pretty scuffed up though, anyone have tips for how to buff them out?
> 
> But my pair of rag and bone Kinsey's disappeared from the cubbies next to the dressing room when I was trying on stuff...?


I have lost stuff from the fitting room cubbies too so now I look at bags, jewelry and shoes first and go through checkout and put the stuff in my car and then go back to look at clothes


----------



## sarasmom

CTR starts tomorrow? Wow had no idea! Thanks!


----------



## joanah

First time seeing YSL makeup at NR


----------



## peacelovesequin

Prada studded glasses. $99 WT


----------



## bagnutt

I did some scouting today. Nothing that I was interested in, so I'm not shopping tomorrow. Cant wait to see what others find though!


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent $699 RT


----------



## bagnutt

G. Zanotti $248 RT / 37.5


----------



## bagnutt

Manolo $249 RT / 40


----------



## bagnutt

#Team42 !
Manolo / $98 RT
Spotted in other sizes also


----------



## bagnutt

Prada $169 RT / 37.5


----------



## bagnutt

CTR online now! [emoji51]


----------



## bagnutt

How cute are these?


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> CTR online now! [emoji51]



Happy CTR everyone! [emoji177][emoji175]


----------



## ballerinakgurl

My rack has 50% winter dresses!! Happy CTR!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## pursepectives

ballerinakgurl said:


> My rack has 50% winter dresses!! Happy CTR!! [emoji8][emoji8]


What do they mean by winter? Like long sleeves or sweater / knit dresses specifically?


----------



## ballerinakgurl

pursepectives said:


> What do they mean by winter? Like long sleeves or sweater / knit dresses specifically?



All dresses on clearance I bought three dresses and I'd only consider one 'winter'. But all were 50% off. [emoji4]


----------



## bagnutt

ballerinakgurl said:


> My rack has 50% winter dresses!! Happy CTR!! [emoji8][emoji8]



Hm. "winter" dresses?


----------



## pursepectives

ballerinakgurl said:


> All dresses on clearance I bought three dresses and I'd only consider one 'winter'. But all were 50% off. [emoji4]


I have noticed some rack employees are discount happy and will just give you extra % off anything while others are really strict. Missing the days of price adjustments, just bought some dinner dresses last week.


----------



## ladybeaumont

All red tagged dresses are 50% at my rack. I kinda went crazy and got A LOT. One summer dress ended up like 70 cents.


----------



## pursepectives

Stuck at work and having major CTR fomo....Can't wait for people to post their finds


----------



## 28thofmay

Stuart Weitzman Hilo boots for $30 
So many good deals on boots


----------



## bakeacookie

pursepectives said:


> Stuck at work and having major CTR fomo....Can't wait for people to post their finds



+1!! 

Share finds please!!


----------



## cocodiamonds

paid 44 real leather what do u guys think? 




Multiple liners for 5.00!! 

Burberry Fragrance like what 18.00!! Bought as future Xmas presents lol


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3665618
> View attachment 3665619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paid 44 real leather what do u guys think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665620
> 
> Multiple liners for 5.00!!
> 
> Burberry Fragrance like what 18.00!! Bought as future Xmas presents lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665621



I have the same jacket and I love it. I bought mine last month for approx. $80 though.


----------



## ilysukixD

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3665602
> View attachment 3665603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Hilo boots for $30
> So many good deals on boots



Omg best deal ever!! Did you got them?


----------



## sparksfly

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3665602
> View attachment 3665603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Hilo boots for $30
> So many good deals on boots



Wow those are so cute! 

Could you DM me the sku? Wanna see if my store has them.


----------



## pecknnibble

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3665602
> View attachment 3665603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Hilo boots for $30
> So many good deals on boots



Wow that's a great price! I just returned mine a couple weeks ago but I paid $150 instead of $30. If they were $30, I'd probably consider keeping them [emoji13]


----------



## ThisVNchick

Spotted the Longchamp Le Pliage "Zodiac" Travel Duffle $130 RT


----------



## 28thofmay

ilysukixD said:


> Omg best deal ever!! Did you got them?


I did! 


pecknnibble said:


> Wow that's a great price! I just returned mine a couple weeks ago but I paid $150 instead of $30. If they were $30, I'd probably consider keeping them [emoji13]


I wonder if these were a transfer, on the box it showed sombody's name and it had a Nordstrom sticker.


----------



## 28thofmay

I got the Frye boots for $22.50 after the 25% off and the Vince Camuto ones for $19.34 after the sale.
All dresses were 50% off at my store and the sales associate ended up taking 50% off of one of my shirts because she thought it was big enough to be a dress. 
Not a bad start of CTR for me! I ended up paying $84 for the SW hilo boots, Frye Jamie boots, Vince Camuto sandals, and two shirts.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Stella McCartney crossbody ($329) nd Oscar de la renta satchel ($497). 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3665743

	

		
			
		

		
	
Both red tagged. Prices are before CTR discount. PM for location. Also picked up a mini Rocco for $187.


----------



## mpepe32

Finally went to the closest rack to me, amherst, NY and they confirmed no charge sends but I've only found gems a few times. Some black tb revas and some Vince sneakers in case anyone is interested. Picked up some jeans and shorts for my vacation. Saw a red dvf leather tote refurbished and a mj bucket style bag for over $700 refurbished but that's it.


----------



## CrazyCatBaby

Hi mpepe32. Do you happen to know the size for the revas and price? I'm on the hunt for one. The one available at my Rack is $150 in orange. I would prefer to get a black pair, though. Thanks in advance!


----------



## peacelovesequin

The price dropped again. SW fringe boots.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Mackage Neva Black Shearling Coat 
Price: $525 (RT: org: $1700)


----------



## pjrufus

My last 2 CTR trips, I left empty-handed, almost didn't go today. I spent nearly 2 hours in shoes. The "designer" section was mostly TBurch and Coach, nothing really high end, didn't see any in the reg./clearance section either, but I was mostly in the 7-7.5 area. Just the usual stuff in handbags as well (RM, MBMJ, Coach.) So, here's my little haul.









Ugg flats - ($105??) $38.22 after 25%  - not a super find, but I have another pair of Ugg drivers, and I love them.
Stuart Weitzman Broadband sandals - ($398) $59.25
Stuart Weitzman Tyler/Gilligan lace flats - ($398) $44.77
BCBGeneration cotton jacket - ($228) $25.65
Via Spiga leather jacket - ($398) $59.70

The 2 jackets are on the NR website for the same price, but sold out. The Uggs are also the same. The SW's are more.


----------



## peacelovesequin




----------



## peacelovesequin

Missoni 
Size: 48 (IT)
Price: 198 (before the additional 50% off)


----------



## bagnutt

Great finds so far everybody! [emoji106]
I ordered a couple of things online last night before the items sold out.  Anyone familiar with Komono sunglasses? Had to try them for 15 bucks [emoji846]


----------



## pursepectives

Resellers are going crazy over this 50% off dresses deal


----------



## ballerinakgurl

peacelovesequin said:


> Mackage Neva Black Shearling Coat
> Price: $525 (RT: org: $1700)
> 
> View attachment 3665811
> 
> View attachment 3665812



My usual rack has had a few of these coats kicking around forever at $525... I can't believe that they are still that expensive.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

I got these today for myself. I saw them last month but resisted the urge but had serious fomo. So glad I found them again today!! They are refurbished but perfect!

Robert Clergerie for $125 after discount [emoji4]





I also got a Milly dress for $65, Vince cashmere dress for $20 and a Current Elliott dress for $10.

Hoping to check out a couple more racks this weekend [emoji16]

Happy hunting!!


----------



## ladybeaumont

I'm kind of undecided because the boyfriend style swallows my frame but I got this McQ coat at size 38 (IT) for $150. The tag is assorted so I don't know the original price. I love the material! It's kinda acrylic-ish. Thoughts?




And oh this Roxy romper is the one I got for 70c!


----------



## pursepectives

ladybeaumont said:


> I'm kind of undecided because the boyfriend style swallows my frame but I got this McQ coat at size 38 (IT) for $150. The tag is assorted so I don't know the original price. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3665906
> 
> 
> And oh this Roxy romper is the one I got for 70c!
> 
> View attachment 3665907


Cute romper at a great price! Is the coat wool? I usually don't buy coats over $100 unless it's leather/wool. The plaid pattern might be hard to match depending on your wardrobe. I bring clothes home to try with other clothing to see how much wear I'll get out of it.


----------



## peacelovesequin

So many DVF dresses for under $50! [emoji173]️


----------



## pjrufus

peacelovesequin said:


> So many DVF dresses for under $50! [emoji173]️


I didn't see any DVF dresses at my rack.


----------



## ladybeaumont

pursepectives said:


> Cute romper at a great price! Is the coat wool? I usually don't buy coats over $100 unless it's leather/wool. The plaid pattern might be hard to match depending on your wardrobe. I bring clothes home to try with other clothing to see how much wear I'll get out of it.



Good points and no it has like a plastic-y feel to it.

ETA: Just got this from Nordstrom site -
71% cotton, 16% acrylic, 9% polyamide, 4% viscose
Ah that explains the texture...


----------



## iLuvBeauty

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3665602
> View attachment 3665603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Hilo boots for $30
> So many good deals on boots



Wish those were my size... that's a steal.


----------



## pursepectives

ladybeaumont said:


> Good points and no it has like a plastic-y feel to it.
> 
> ETA: Just got this from Nordstrom site -
> 71% cotton, 16% acrylic, 9% polyamide, 4% viscose
> Ah that explains the texture...


Right below it is "Hand wash cold, line dry"  I like the other Alexander McQueen plaid clothing that's on the main Nordstrom site, the fit on this jacket isn't super flattering.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

How long is the CTR?
Might be heading out of town and might pass one or two Racks. 

Thank you!


----------



## ladybeaumont

pursepectives said:


> Right below it is "Hand wash cold, line dry"  I like the other Alexander McQueen plaid clothing that's on the main Nordstrom site, the fit on this jacket isn't super flattering.



Yeah I'm leaning more and more towards pass now.



BlackGrayRed said:


> How long is the CTR?
> Might be heading out of town and might pass one or two Racks.
> 
> Thank you!



Until Sat I think since they're closed on Sun.


----------



## applecidered

Pretty decent deals at my Rack.

Got this suede BCBG jacket for $90 https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1731811 after 25% off (tagged at $120). Still thinking about it.


----------



## pinky7129

BlackGrayRed said:


> How long is the CTR?
> Might be heading out of town and might pass one or two Racks.
> 
> Thank you!



Ends Saturday.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Spotted these: 
Prada 





Chloe 




Manolo Blahnik


----------



## ThisVNchick

I stopped by 2 Racks late this afternoon (past 4pm). One was completely picked over in my sizes but the other seemed empty and I was able to get a handful of good stuff. 

Coach Purfume ($5 for the purple, $9 for the red)



Polarized Burberry Sunnies $50



AGL Flats ($75 RT but rang up $35, paid $26ish after ctr)



AGL Wedge $36



Aquatalia Booties $67 



Trina Turk Dress $20 org. $368



Derek Lam $40 org. $495


----------



## deltalady

I got these Emilio Pucci sunnies for $30.37. Not sure if I'm keeping them though


----------



## bagnutt

$20 TB boots still around | size 10


----------



## bagnutt

These Prada boots are totally my jam. Too big though.
$299 RT / 40


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Thank you, lasybeaumont and pinky7129!


----------



## bagnutt

Michele Uptown watch $596 RT


----------



## bagnutt

YSL eye jewels $16


----------



## ilysukixD

peacelovesequin said:


> The price dropped again. SW fringe boots.
> 
> View attachment 3665802
> 
> View attachment 3665808



Great find!!! Did you purchased them? I'm still on the hunt for any 5050 either in suede or smooth leather. I hardly see any high end brands at my NR.


----------



## pursepectives

ilysukixD said:


> Great find!!! Did you purchased them? I'm still on the hunt for any 5050 either in suede or smooth leather. I hardly see any high end brands at my NR.


There's a size 9 and size 7 (I think) at my NR that still does charge sends.


----------



## sparksfly

pursepectives said:


> There's a size 9 and size 7 (I think) at my NR that still does charge sends.



The fringe 50/50s? I'm on a hunt for those in a size 7.


----------



## pursepectives

sparksfly said:


> The fringe 50/50s? I'm on a hunt for those in a size 7.





pursepectives said:


> There's a size 9 and size 7 (I think) at my NR that still does charge sends.


DM for location. You will need manager approval.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
These locations don't do charge sends 
Wish these Lanvin flats were my size! 




Balenciaga 
They were heavy and hard when I tried them on


----------



## yakusoku.af

Cont
The balenciaga 


Charlotte Olympia
These weren't the flats, they had a small heel maybe 1 inch


----------



## yakusoku.af

On a side note 
I found shoes that match my puppy!


----------



## pursepectives

btw "dresses" includes jumpsuits/rompers/etc.


----------



## iLuvBeauty

bagnutt said:


> $20 TB boots still around | size 10
> View attachment 3666048



[emoji7][emoji7] and they are my size... do you have additional info to locate them?


----------



## Mimmy

yakusoku.af said:


> On a side note
> I found shoes that match my puppy!
> View attachment 3666170



The shoes are cute, but your puppy is adorable! [emoji190]


----------



## mpepe32

CrazyCatBaby said:


> Hi mpepe32. Do you happen to know the size for the revas and price? I'm on the hunt for one. The one available at my Rack is $150 in orange. I would prefer to get a black pair, though. Thanks in advance!



hi i belive they were either a 6.5 or a 7


----------



## peacelovesequin

peacelovesequin said:


> The price dropped again. SW fringe boots.
> 
> View attachment 3665802
> 
> View attachment 3665808



If anyone needs the UPC, PM ME.


----------



## Ajx

I picked up this Anna Beck bracelet for $49 after the CTR discount:



Location also had Lagos rings for $98, RT I think. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## pinky7129

Not CTR but found this beauty


----------



## Sophie-Rose

pinky7129 said:


> Not CTR but found this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666355
> View attachment 3666356



Damn!! I've been obsessed with this bag recently!!!! Total score!! Mind me asking the price??

How do you like it so far!?

I want it so bad!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## pinky7129

Sophie-Rose said:


> Damn!! I've been obsessed with this bag recently!!!! Total score!! Mind me asking the price??
> 
> How do you like it so far!?
> 
> I want it so bad!!!! Enjoy!



It was 379 for the largest one. I also saw it in a pink but someone grabbed them all before I could even see them lol

Also comes with the pouch!


----------



## pinky7129

Sophie-Rose said:


> Damn!! I've been obsessed with this bag recently!!!! Total score!! Mind me asking the price??
> 
> How do you like it so far!?
> 
> I want it so bad!!!! Enjoy!



Also go early!
My store opens at 10 and everything was gone by 1020


----------



## hellokimmiee

Sophie-Rose said:


> Damn!! I've been obsessed with this bag recently!!!! Total score!! Mind me asking the price??
> 
> How do you like it so far!?
> 
> I want it so bad!!!! Enjoy!



Saw a bunch of these at the Chicago State Street Rack, same price and I believe they charge send.


----------



## LuxeDeb

pinky7129 said:


> It was 379 for the largest one. I also saw it in a pink but someone grabbed them all before I could even see them lol
> 
> Also comes with the pouch!



I saw that bag, too. I think it's reversible. The pink inside flips out.


----------



## pinky7129

LuxeDeb said:


> I saw that bag, too. I think it's reversible. The pink inside flips out.



Yup!


----------



## meowmix318

yakusoku.af said:


> On a side note
> I found shoes that match my puppy!
> View attachment 3666170


I would love to have shoes that match my dog


----------



## vornado

spot one Loewe leather jacket size 38, $900+, at the northbrook store,red tag, sorry I forgot to take a picture


----------



## deltalady

I returned the Emilio Pucci sunnies for these Celine Audrey sunnies instead


----------



## bussbuss

Wanted to share my finds today 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Frye boots where 23 dollars after 25% off
	

		
			
		

		
	




Blue lilly P dress was about 32 dollars




Milly dress was abt 31 dollars
	

		
			
		

		
	




Bcbg maxaria dress was 11



Top shop dress was 9

Loved the 50pct off dresses


----------



## bussbuss

deltalady said:


> I returned the Emilio Pucci sunnies for these Celine Audrey sunnies instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666545


Did they give u a case for these? Saw some at my rack but they didnt have cases


----------



## sparksfly

bussbuss said:


> Wanted to share my finds today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666542
> View attachment 3666543
> 
> Frye boots where 23 dollars after 25% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666546
> 
> 
> Blue lilly P dress was about 32 dollars
> 
> View attachment 3666548
> 
> 
> Milly dress was abt 31 dollars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666550
> 
> 
> Bcbg maxaria dress was 11
> View attachment 3666552
> 
> 
> Top shop dress was 9
> 
> Loved the 50pct off dresses



Could I have the upc for the frye boots?


----------



## bussbuss

sparksfly said:


> Could I have the upc for the frye boots?


Sure ill pm u


----------



## sparksfly

bussbuss said:


> Sure ill pm u



Thanks!


----------



## LuxeDeb

bussbuss said:


> Did they give u a case for these? Saw some at my rack but they didnt have cases




Take them and your receipt to a full line Nordstrom and they will give you a case.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Someone tell me these are too used before I make a horrible decision!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are a couple of things I got yesterday. Only scored one dress. I'm sure all the resellers were there at opening going nuts with the dresses. Lol

Too Faced Selfie Powders $8.10 after CTR, debating on if I should have waited for another markdown

Bony Levy 14kt lariat style necklace retail $495. Got it for $148.50 after CTR.


----------



## pursepectives

hellokimmiee said:


> Someone tell me these are too used before I make a horrible decision!
> 
> View attachment 3666688
> 
> View attachment 3666690
> 
> View attachment 3666693


Too used for $140. Under $40 maybe try to fix them up.


----------



## LuxeDeb

hellokimmiee said:


> Someone tell me these are too used before I make a horrible decision!
> 
> View attachment 3666688
> 
> View attachment 3666690
> 
> View attachment 3666693



Too used! Step away from the crunchy toed Loubs, girl!

You find such fab stuff. You will find more Loubs, cheaper and in better condition [emoji6]


----------



## hedgwin99

hellokimmiee said:


> Someone tell me these are too used before I make a horrible decision!
> 
> View attachment 3666688
> 
> View attachment 3666690
> 
> View attachment 3666693



Please do not buy it!!! Yuck


----------



## Tomsmom

hellokimmiee said:


> Someone tell me these are too used before I make a horrible decision!
> 
> View attachment 3666688
> 
> View attachment 3666690
> 
> View attachment 3666693


Too used I'm sorry better ones will come around


----------



## bussbuss

LuxeDeb said:


> Take them and your receipt to a full line Nordstrom and they will give you a case.


I did that...the 2 closest to me said they do not do that and are mad the rack keep sending people over to them


----------



## iLuvBeauty

hellokimmiee said:


> Someone tell me these are too used before I make a horrible decision!
> 
> View attachment 3666688
> 
> View attachment 3666690
> 
> View attachment 3666693



Wow, they let someone return those.... smh.


----------



## pecknnibble

hellokimmiee said:


> Someone tell me these are too used before I make a horrible decision!
> 
> View attachment 3666688
> 
> View attachment 3666690
> 
> View attachment 3666693



Given Nordstrom's stellar customer service, I'm not surprised they let someone return it. But those should not have even been transferred to Last Chance! The condition is way too worn!


----------



## potomacng

Missoni Rib dress, cost $59.62


----------



## ladybeaumont

potomacng said:


> View attachment 3666730
> 
> 
> Missoni Rib dress, cost $59.62



This is stunning!


----------



## LuxeDeb

bussbuss said:


> I did that...the 2 closest to me said they do not do that and are mad the rack keep sending people over to them



Seriously? What crappy customer service. I have gotten about a dozen cases over the past two years, and I'm talking different locations. I heard about it on this board from people in other states. So maybe it's up to the store. Take them with you next time you go on vacation (close to a Nordstrom)!


----------



## krisvoys

Found this Victoria Beckham dress today, 80$ (retailed 1,000)


----------



## bussbuss

LuxeDeb said:


> Seriously? What crappy customer service. I have gotten about a dozen cases over the past two years, and I'm talking different locations. I heard about it on this board from people in other states. So maybe it's up to the store. Take them with you next time you go on vacation (close to a Nordstrom)!


I know......it was kinda annoying but I'll take your advice ...thanks


----------



## krisvoys




----------



## verdisto716

krisvoys said:


> View attachment 3666774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this Victoria Beckham dress today, 80$ (retailed 1,000)



I'm in love... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] beautiful find!! Too bad I'm on a self imposed no buy ban. [emoji30] everyone's finding such amazing stuff on this CTR round


----------



## wis3ly

verdisto716 said:


> I'm in love... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] beautiful find!! Too bad I'm on a self imposed no buy ban. [emoji30] everyone's finding such amazing stuff on this CTR round



Ugh same here. Not sure if I should keep stalking this thread lol. Discipline discipline!! LOL


----------



## pursepectives

Anyone hit up the SF racks? Going out of town for the weekend but trying to sneak in a quick trip to the downtown SF one.


----------



## bagnutt

hellokimmiee said:


> Someone tell me these are too used before I make a horrible decision!
> 
> View attachment 3666688
> 
> View attachment 3666690
> 
> View attachment 3666693



No, just no. Whoever priced those musta been high.


----------



## leisurekitty

Quick question: does NR price match other NR stores?


----------



## pursepectives

leisurekitty said:


> Quick question: does NR price match other NR stores?


If an item has the same UPC barcode their system will scan it at the same price. If they're the same item but different tags (assorted, altered/refinished) then you're at the mercy of the SA. They told me no because "it's a different tag" and "markdowns depend on how long an item has been in their system".


----------



## bagnutt

pursepectives said:


> Anyone hit up the SF racks? Going out of town for the weekend but trying to sneak in a quick trip to the downtown SF one.



Meh, I didn't see anything there when I scouted on Tuesday. Zero designer shoe transfers left and nothing good in handbags or accessories either. Didn't check out dresses though.


----------



## pecknnibble

leisurekitty said:


> Quick question: does NR price match other NR stores?





pursepectives said:


> If an item has the same UPC barcode their system will scan it at the same price. If they're the same item but different tags (assorted, altered/refinished) then you're at the mercy of the SA. They told me no because "it's a different tag" and "markdowns depend on how long an item has been in their system".



Same experience here. I once found two identical items in different sizes with different UPC but they refused to match the price since one had been in the system longer (aka more worn out). They did pricematch NR.com though!


----------



## daisygrl

I have found these so far: Burberry gray boots: $265 (unsure of them, might return), Tory Burch boots: $44, and Alice&Olivia leather dress for $100.


----------



## bagnutt

pecknnibble said:


> Same experience here. I once found two identical items in different sizes with different UPC but they refused to match the price since one had been in the system longer (aka more worn out). They did pricematch NR.com though!



Yes. I have never been turned down for price matching between Rack store and NR.com


----------



## bagnutt

daisygrl said:


> I have found these so far: Burberry gray boots: $265 (unsure of them, might return), Tory Burch boots: $44, and Alice&Olivia leather dress for $100.



Saw those Burberry boots yesterday, but in the khaki color. They were priced at $142 (red tag).


----------



## pursepectives

bagnutt said:


> Meh, I didn't see anything there when I scouted on Tuesday. Zero designer shoe transfers left and nothing good in handbags or accessories either. Didn't check out dresses though.


Mostly looking for leather jackets! Found some IRO and Vince ones before CTR and trying to see if there are any more on clearance. I saw some Chloe/Herve dresses last time but I'm guessing that's been scavenged over lol.


----------



## daisygrl

bagnutt said:


> Saw those Burberry boots yesterday, but in the khaki color. They were priced at $142 (red tag).



Oh, thanks for informing me. Something was telling me not to keep them. [emoji4]


----------



## sparksfly

daisygrl said:


> I have found these so far: Burberry gray boots: $265 (unsure of them, might return), Tory Burch boots: $44, and Alice&Olivia leather dress for $100.



Could I have the sku for all these? Thanks!!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

hellokimmiee said:


> Someone tell me these are too used before I make a horrible decision!
> 
> View attachment 3666688
> 
> View attachment 3666690
> 
> View attachment 3666693



Step away from the Loubs. [emoji40]


----------



## scgirl212

The good news is I found a pair of amazing WR Loubs for $199! 

The bad news is they're my sisters size and I look like one of the ugly stepsisters from Cinderella trying to put my foot in [emoji13]
	

		
			
		

		
	




I also finally found some Celine sunglasses that I like on my face! 

The Marta;


----------



## shopbo

Found this gorgeous Tadashi Shoji dress for just $26.10 after the 50% off!


----------



## Giosach

shopbo said:


> Found this gorgeous Tadashi Shoji dress for just $26.10 after the 50% off!


You found a good one.  Love the dress...I wish to find something like this too.


----------



## applecidered

Re: the CLs

Wow that looks almost worse than shoes at Goodwill!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

hellokimmiee said:


> Someone tell me these are too used before I make a horrible decision!
> 
> ]



[emoji107][emoji135]


----------



## ParisPizza

I'm an avid reader of the forum and love seeing all of your fabulous finds, and while I have had a lot of great finds, it's rare that I'm so excited about one that I post about it! I found these today for $109! I couldn't believe it and they're still full price in my stores! View media item 2478


----------



## lms910

hellokimmiee said:


> Saw a bunch of these at the Chicago State Street Rack, same price and I believe they charge send.



Saw at least 15 of these at Post Oak Houston today!


----------



## Pinksweater

hellokimmiee said:


> Someone tell me these are too used before I make a horrible decision!
> 
> View attachment 3666688
> 
> View attachment 3666690
> 
> View attachment 3666693


Don't do it!


----------



## Pinksweater

krisvoys said:


> View attachment 3666774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this Victoria Beckham dress today, 80$ (retailed 1,000)


I love it!


----------



## itsmree

hellokimmiee said:


> Someone tell me these are too used before I make a horrible decision!
> 
> View attachment 3666688
> 
> View attachment 3666690
> 
> View attachment 3666693


OMG - i couldn't even touch those. WTH? someone was able to wear those shoes while they participated in the annual Running of the Bulls, then they kept them on and what? swam back to NY and did the NYC marathon in them? how the heck do you beat up a pair of Loubs that bad? and some poor SA at nordstrom had to accept that return. UGH


----------



## itsmree

daisygrl said:


> I have found these so far: Burberry gray boots: $265 (unsure of them, might return), Tory Burch boots: $44, and Alice&Olivia leather dress for $100.


that dress is beautiful


----------



## deltalady

bussbuss said:


> Did they give u a case for these? Saw some at my rack but they didnt have cases



They gave me a Ray-Ban case


----------



## iLuvBeauty

scgirl212 said:


> The good news is I found a pair of amazing WR Loubs for $199!
> 
> The bad news is they're my sisters size and I look like one of the ugly stepsisters from Cinderella trying to put my foot in [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666815
> 
> 
> I also finally found some Celine sunglasses that I like on my face!
> 
> The Marta;
> View attachment 3666816



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## krisvoys

itsmree said:


> OMG - i couldn't even touch those. WTH? someone was able to wear those shoes while they participated in the annual Running of the Bulls, then they kept them on and what? swam back to NY and did the NYC marathon in them? how the heck do you beat up a pair of Loubs that bad? and some poor SA at nordstrom had to accept that return. UGH



Haha I'm so curious of the reason that person gave for the SA to be able to accept that return!


----------



## Fikaccnut

pecknnibble said:


> Same experience here. I once found two identical items in different sizes with different UPC but they refused to match the price since one had been in the system longer (aka more worn out). They did pricematch NR.com though!



I've been able to price match the same item with different tags. It never hurts to ask [emoji4]


----------



## itsmree

krisvoys said:


> Haha I'm so curious of the reason that person gave for the SA to be able to accept that return!


"I only wore them a few times and they are falling apart."


----------



## daisygrl

itsmree said:


> that dress is beautiful



Thank you! It really fits well.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Haha thank you everyone for the advice. I got caught up in the excitement of finding Loubs at Last Chance & everyone throwing shade but I knew it was a bad decision.

Ended up finding a men's Canada's goose for my boyfriend. $220 from $1095




& some refurbed rockstuds for $199



Only picked up one dress at the rack yesterday. Chloé Side Tie Flutter Detail Cady Dress $123 from $1650



I've got soooooo many things to show you guys from a crazy Last Chance sale. Will post soon [emoji5]


----------



## ilovemykiddos

hellokimmiee said:


> Haha thank you everyone for the advice. I got caught up in the excitement of finding Loubs at Last Chance & everyone throwing shade but I knew it was a bad decision.
> 
> Ended up finding a men's Canada's goose for my boyfriend. $220 from $1095
> 
> View attachment 3666912
> 
> 
> & some refurbed rockstuds for $199
> View attachment 3666913
> 
> 
> Only picked up one dress at the rack yesterday. Chloé Side Tie Flutter Detail Cady Dress $123 from $1650
> View attachment 3666914
> 
> 
> I've got soooooo many things to show you guys from a crazy Last Chance sale. Will post soon [emoji5]


Congrats! I love your finds!!!! I'm so glad you passed on those loubs, they were gross really. I wouldn't even touch them so glad you passed on those and very excited to see your finds!


----------



## itsmree

hellokimmiee said:


> Haha thank you everyone for the advice. I got caught up in the excitement of finding Loubs at Last Chance & everyone throwing shade but I knew it was a bad decision.
> I've got soooooo many things to show you guys from a crazy Last Chance sale. Will post soon [emoji5]


that dress is gorg!!!


----------



## minicake

So bummed to be traveling this weekend! If anyone sees SW low lands in the SF Bay area in my size 39, Navy, black or gray can you buy them for me? I'll take you out for a coffee/lunch in return!

Are there good Racks in Portland? Wondering if I can escape my family for an hour!


----------



## bagshoemisses

Today's finds $15 Giuseppe's and Christian Dior for $150 retail for $830. Came with original box as well.


----------



## pursepectives

hellokimmiee said:


> Haha thank you everyone for the advice. I got caught up in the excitement of finding Loubs at Last Chance & everyone throwing shade but I knew it was a bad decision.
> 
> Ended up finding a men's Canada's goose for my boyfriend. $220 from $1095
> 
> View attachment 3666912
> 
> 
> & some refurbed rockstuds for $199
> View attachment 3666913
> 
> 
> Only picked up one dress at the rack yesterday. Chloé Side Tie Flutter Detail Cady Dress $123 from $1650
> View attachment 3666914
> 
> 
> I've got soooooo many things to show you guys from a crazy Last Chance sale. Will post soon [emoji5]


any chance I can get the UPC for the Chloe dress? I tried it on once but it was too big and would love to see if I can find one in my size!


----------



## hellokimmiee

pursepectives said:


> any chance I can get the UPC for the Chloe dress? I tried it on once but it was too big and would love to see if I can find one in my size!



Pm'd you


----------



## AnnaFreud

Here's the Mini Rockie I bought. $187 after CTR.


----------



## k5ml3k

bagshoemisses said:


> Today's finds $15 Giuseppe's and Christian Dior for $150 retail for $830. Came with original box as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666927
> View attachment 3666928



Oh love those Diors! They're beautiful!!


----------



## k5ml3k

AnnaFreud said:


> Here's the Mini Rockie I bought. $187 after CTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666934



So cute!!!


----------



## Kathad

Hello! Long time creeper, first time commentor. I got extremely lucky this CTR and found a pair of YSL pumps. They're refurbished, with no box or dust bag. I was wondering if I called Nordstrom if they would be able/willing to give me a dust bag? Has anyone tried this? I want to make sure they're properly stored, and don't get sucked into the black hole that is my closet. Thank you!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Ok, even though it's not red tagged I had to go back for the MCM shopper tote I saw yesterday. I got the medium size for $349. MCM doesn't usually go on sale, so at half of retail I bite the bullet. It was the cute pink pattern it reverses to that sealed the deal! This bag and the really large tote seem to be popping up at multiple locations.

Does anyone know the name of this tote?


----------



## 28thofmay

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, even though it's not red tagged I had to go back for the MCM shopper tote I saw yesterday. I got the medium size for $349. MCM doesn't usually go on sale, so at half of retail I bite the bullet. It was the cute pink pattern it reverses to that sealed the deal! This bag and the really large tote seem to be popping up at multiple locations.
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this tote?
> 
> View attachment 3666959
> 
> View attachment 3666960


I saw two MCM totes last week both W&R 
But I saw a smaller one in that color for $187.97 and a red one that was a little bigger for $205.97. I would've post it here, but they were gone by the time I came back to the purses.


----------



## ochie

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are a couple of things I got yesterday. Only scored one dress. I'm sure all the resellers were there at opening going nuts with the dresses. Lol
> 
> Too Faced Selfie Powders $8.10 after CTR, debating on if I should have waited for another markdown
> 
> Bony Levy 14kt lariat style necklace retail $495. Got it for $148.50 after CTR.
> 
> View attachment 3666692
> 
> View attachment 3666694



Can I get the upc for the bony levy necklace?


----------



## minicake

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, even though it's not red tagged I had to go back for the MCM shopper tote I saw yesterday. I got the medium size for $349. MCM doesn't usually go on sale, so at half of retail I bite the bullet. It was the cute pink pattern it reverses to that sealed the deal! This bag and the really large tote seem to be popping up at multiple locations.
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this tote?
> 
> View attachment 3666959
> 
> View attachment 3666960


It's so pretty!


----------



## krisvoys

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, even though it's not red tagged I had to go back for the MCM shopper tote I saw yesterday. I got the medium size for $349. MCM doesn't usually go on sale, so at half of retail I bite the bullet. It was the cute pink pattern it reverses to that sealed the deal! This bag and the really large tote seem to be popping up at multiple locations.
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this tote?
> 
> View attachment 3666959
> 
> View attachment 3666960



My rack had a couple of those in that same color and also in pink, same price.


----------



## meowmix318

minicake said:


> So bummed to be traveling this weekend! If anyone sees SW low lands in the SF Bay area in my size 39, Navy, black or gray can you buy them for me? I'll take you out for a coffee/lunch in return!
> 
> Are there good Racks in Portland? Wondering if I can escape my family for an hour!



When I was vacationing in Portland I don't recall of any NR Locations. But there is a Nordstrom store in case you want to take advantage of the no sales tax shopping


----------



## Handbagcrazyy




----------



## hedgwin99

hellokimmiee said:


> Haha thank you everyone for the advice. I got caught up in the excitement of finding Loubs at Last Chance & everyone throwing shade but I knew it was a bad decision.
> 
> Ended up finding a men's Canada's goose for my boyfriend. $220 from $1095
> 
> View attachment 3666912
> 
> 
> & some refurbed rockstuds for $199
> View attachment 3666913
> 
> 
> Only picked up one dress at the rack yesterday. Chloé Side Tie Flutter Detail Cady Dress $123 from $1650
> View attachment 3666914
> 
> 
> I've got soooooo many things to show you guys from a crazy Last Chance sale. Will post soon [emoji5]



By the way I'm not working with this SA at Saks but he occasionally post good deal on CL... at least I know for sure he is selling brand new ones n not those super used n beat up CL at Last Chance[emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## minicake

meowmix318 said:


> When I was vacationing in Portland I don't recall of any NR Locations. But there is a Nordstrom store in case you want to take advantage of the no sales tax shopping


We are only here for three days so my husband will kill me if u to to shop lol


----------



## bagshoemisses

k5ml3k said:


> Oh love those Diors! They're beautiful!!



Thank you very much. I can't wait to wear them.


----------



## llyan

Stopped in on impulse and uncovered this PS1 fringe pouch.  $247 after CTR markdown!


----------



## peacelovesequin

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, even though it's not red tagged I had to go back for the MCM shopper tote I saw yesterday. I got the medium size for $349. MCM doesn't usually go on sale, so at half of retail I bite the bullet. It was the cute pink pattern it reverses to that sealed the deal! This bag and the really large tote seem to be popping up at multiple locations.
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this tote?
> 
> View attachment 3666959
> 
> View attachment 3666960



Thank you LuxeDeb! [emoji175] 
#MCMMVP
#FinallyGotMyBag


----------



## LuxeDeb

ochie said:


> Can I get the upc for the bony levy necklace?



I think this might be a W & R tag, which isn't searchable, but the upc is 439048 501277. Good luck!


----------



## LuxeDeb

llyan said:


> Stopped in on impulse and uncovered this PS1 fringe pouch.  $247 after CTR markdown!
> 
> View attachment 3667411
> View attachment 3667412



Soo cute! I love the fringe!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

peacelovesequin said:


> Thank you LuxeDeb! [emoji175]
> #MCMMVP
> #FinallyGotMyBag



Congrats!! I know you've been wanting a MCM for a long time!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ladybeaumont

llyan said:


> Stopped in on impulse and uncovered this PS1 fringe pouch.  $247 after CTR markdown!
> 
> View attachment 3667411
> View attachment 3667412



 Congrats! That's a good deal. I have one and I always use it while on vacation.


Not sure how good this deal is but I just ordered this:


----------



## natalia0128

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, even though it's not red tagged I had to go back for the MCM shopper tote I saw yesterday. I got the medium size for $349. MCM doesn't usually go on sale, so at half of retail I bite the bullet. It was the cute pink pattern it reverses to that sealed the deal! This bag and the really large tote seem to be popping up at multiple locations.
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this tote?
> 
> View attachment 3666959
> 
> View attachment 3666960



My rack has a lot of them in different colors in black, pink and this color... and another color I can't remember....


----------



## mranda

llyan said:


> Stopped in on impulse and uncovered this PS1 fringe pouch.  $247 after CTR markdown!
> 
> View attachment 3667411
> View attachment 3667412



I love this!!! Amazing find!!!


----------



## ochie

LuxeDeb said:


> I think this might be a W & R tag, which isn't searchable, but the upc is 439048 501277. Good luck!



Thanks!


----------



## Giosach

natalia0128 said:


> My rack has a lot of them in different colors in black, pink and this color... and another color I can't remember....


I can't seem to find any MCM bags in my local rack...


----------



## bussbuss

Giosach said:


> I can't seem to find any MCM bags in my local rack...


Me too [emoji19]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online. The site is refreshing! [emoji106]


----------



## tickedoffchick

hellokimmiee said:


> Someone tell me these are too used before I make a horrible decision!
> 
> View attachment 3666688
> 
> View attachment 3666690
> 
> View attachment 3666693


NOOOOOOOO! Think of the toenail fungus/athlete's foot/toe cheese!


----------



## natalia0128

The most highlights of my purchase today are Dior sunglasses for 75$ and north face packbag for $18. What do you think of this Dior sunglasses


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, even though it's not red tagged I had to go back for the MCM shopper tote I saw yesterday. I got the medium size for $349. MCM doesn't usually go on sale, so at half of retail I bite the bullet. It was the cute pink pattern it reverses to that sealed the deal! This bag and the really large tote seem to be popping up at multiple locations.
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this tote?
> 
> View attachment 3666959
> 
> View attachment 3666960


I love it!!!


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

krisvoys said:


> My rack had a couple of those in that same color and also in pink, same price.


Which rack?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

llyan said:


> Stopped in on impulse and uncovered this PS1 fringe pouch.  $247 after CTR markdown!



Congratulations. Much cheaper than what I paid.


----------



## llviolet

hellokimmiee said:


> Haha thank you everyone for the advice. I got caught up in the excitement of finding Loubs at Last Chance & everyone throwing shade but I knew it was a bad decision.
> 
> Ended up finding a men's Canada's goose for my boyfriend. $220 from $1095
> 
> View attachment 3666912
> 
> 
> & some refurbed rockstuds for $199
> View attachment 3666913
> 
> 
> Only picked up one dress at the rack yesterday. Chloé Side Tie Flutter Detail Cady Dress $123 from $1650
> View attachment 3666914
> 
> 
> I've got soooooo many things to show you guys from a crazy Last Chance sale. Will post soon [emoji5]



The rockstuds are such good deal! The color is perfect for spring and summer.


----------



## glitterHips

I bought these, rt $300. $225 with clr. Came with box.




Also found this Stella McCartney bag wt $470 but the store honored clr discount which was nice 




Picked up a pair of Alexis bitter ear rings for $25 and a blush Rebecca minkoff wristlet for $18


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online:


----------



## peacelovesequin

Kathad said:


> Hello! Long time creeper, first time commentor. I got extremely lucky this CTR and found a pair of YSL pumps. They're refurbished, with no box or dust bag. I was wondering if I called Nordstrom if they would be able/willing to give me a dust bag? Has anyone tried this? I want to make sure they're properly stored, and don't get sucked into the black hole that is my closet. Thank you!



Welcome to TPF @Kathad and congrats on your recent find!
I've never had luck when I called, but in-person I did. With my experiences, it depends on the SA or Store Manager (and the availability).


----------



## peacelovesequin

LuxeDeb said:


> Does anyone know the name of this tote?
> 
> View attachment 3666959
> 
> View attachment 3666960



MCM Shopper Project Visetos Reversible Tote Bag
2 in 1


----------



## peacelovesequin

Remember, NR is closed tomorrow, SHOP TODAY! [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Kapster

Kathad said:


> Hello! Long time creeper, first time commentor. I got extremely lucky this CTR and found a pair of YSL pumps. They're refurbished, with no box or dust bag. I was wondering if I called Nordstrom if they would be able/willing to give me a dust bag? Has anyone tried this? I want to make sure they're properly stored, and don't get sucked into the black hole that is my closet. Thank you!



I've had good luck with dust bags when I email my local Nordstrom to ask if they have any extras lying around, or go in and talk to an associate in the shoe department at a non-busy time. If that doesn't work, check eBay for YSL dust bags!


----------



## Kapster

I had some great luck at the Chicago Ave. Rack yesterday! (Assorted SKUs.)

Amaaaaaaaaazing Haider Ackermann "Lambia" velvet jacket...originally around $3,500...grabbed for $225!






And a cute Parker dress, style name was  "Priscilla," for about $30.


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi ladies, I bought a few things yesterday (pics to follow) and one really cheap item was damaged.
When I tried to return to a different rack, they said damaged goods need to go back to the same rack where you bought.  Is the new?


----------



## leisurekitty

bagnutt said:


> Yes. I have never been turned down for price matching between Rack store and NR.com





pursepectives said:


> If an item has the same UPC barcode their system will scan it at the same price. If they're the same item but different tags (assorted, altered/refinished) then you're at the mercy of the SA. They told me no because "it's a different tag" and "markdowns depend on how long an item has been in their system".





pecknnibble said:


> Same experience here. I once found two identical items in different sizes with different UPC but they refused to match the price since one had been in the system longer (aka more worn out). They did pricematch NR.com though!



My local Rack said they do not price match even if it is the same exact item coming from a different local NR. This is a policy change from last year when the store price matched an item from a NR in an entirely different market. Oh well, I guess NR is really tightening up on their policies to the detriment of the consumer - no more price matching or adjustments or charge sends.


----------



## Kealakai

Spotted, NIB, size 41, $198.75


----------



## ProShopper1

Kealakai said:


> Spotted, NIB, size 41, $198.75


Wish they were a 35!


----------



## ladybeaumont

Got this Elizabeth and James dress for $60. It fits really well!


----------



## hedgwin99

This is at Bergen Rack NJ


----------



## hedgwin99

My purchase today at the Bergen Rack
Oliver People sunglasses with an additional 25% off


----------



## restricter

I cleared these two pair of tall Uggs, one black, one dark brown.


----------



## pursepectives

Saw some small ps1 fringe bags at 60% off RT in socal, no pics but pm for location.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Only found this Lagos ring for $87 before the 25 off. Nothing else.


----------



## joanah

hedgwin99 said:


> This is at Bergen Rack NJ
> View attachment 3668795
> View attachment 3668796


That bag has been there for a while now, surprised it hasn't been marked down.


----------



## cocodiamonds

Yes Timmy jersey girls I have seen that bag also for a while and it's just sitting no adjustment s .. also jersey girls check out the makeup beauty section glam glow for 11.00 I bought yestrdaya


----------



## cocodiamonds




----------



## ylime

Got Stuart Weitzman Reserve boots ($125), and Aquatalia Gilead OTK boots ($75). 

Are the 5050/Reserve styles just generally hard to get on? Does the elastic panel get more flexible over time? Literally felt like a battle so I didn't even bother trying them on in the store (didn't want to be that weird person grunting in the corner [emoji23]).


----------



## ptqcangel08

Saw these cute Vince suede booties for $130 before CTR. DM if you want location.


----------



## meowmix318

Michelle1x said:


> Hi ladies, I bought a few things yesterday (pics to follow) and one really cheap item was damaged.
> When I tried to return to a different rack, they said damaged goods need to go back to the same rack where you bought.  Is the new?


I have heard about this from this forum that some people had that trouble. But I was able to return a somewhat damaged item to another store last year


----------



## meowmix318

minicake said:


> We are only here for three days so my husband will kill me if u to to shop lol


I am sorry but I completely forgot about the Nordstrom Rack in downtown. It is 2 floors. The 1st floor has purses, scarves, clothing etc. On the 2nd floor is the and shoes. It was one of those shoe mate style shoes where only 1 shoe is left on the shelves and you have to go to the shoe mate window to get the other shoe. I never like NR locations that do this.

I remember that I didn't find any high end designer items there. But maybe you will have better luck.


----------



## Yogathlete

Finally found a pair of Celine sunnies!!! Weren't on CTR... but worth it imo since I was going to buy the exact ones for full price. Super excited when I dug through the founders and found these.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online:


----------



## CrazyCatBaby

mpepe32 said:


> hi i belive they were either a 6.5 or a 7


Naww. Not my size, as always. Thanks!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted a bunch of Celine sunglasses, no matching cases 
Looked like they had a Shadow, all $149.99 WT


----------



## rainneday

I remember someone mentioning that they were searching for one of those MCM totes, there were 3 at the 9th St. SF location tonight, two in the beige/gold color and one in pink. I don't know if they were clearance or what size they were as I am not familiar with the brand.


----------



## bakeacookie

I saw the MCM totes like the ones recently posted this morning as well in SoCal. WT. 

Everything was pretty much picked over at the local racks. 

Did find some boots I'll need come winter for $40 after discount. 



Hopefully new stuff starts coming in!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, even though it's not red tagged I had to go back for the MCM shopper tote I saw yesterday. I got the medium size for $349. MCM doesn't usually go on sale, so at half of retail I bite the bullet. It was the cute pink pattern it reverses to that sealed the deal! This bag and the really large tote seem to be popping up at multiple locations.
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this tote?
> 
> View attachment 3666959
> 
> View attachment 3666960


This one is the large reversible Liz tote. I found one months ago but the pouch was missing, which was fine. The price made it worth it. It was $185 and it has taken the place of my GM neverfull for travel. I don't have to baby it whatsoever. I think the retail was $600+.


----------



## squidgee

ylime said:


> View attachment 3668953
> View attachment 3668954
> 
> 
> Got Stuart Weitzman Reserve boots ($125), and Aquatalia Gilead OTK boots ($75).
> 
> Are the 5050/Reserve styles just generally hard to get on? Does the elastic panel get more flexible over time? Literally felt like a battle so I didn't even bother trying them on in the store (didn't want to be that weird person grunting in the corner [emoji23]).



Yes, the Reserves/5050s are a bit hard to get on. You have to either roll them down halfway and roll it back up or just be prepared to pull a bit. The elastic doesn't stretch so much in my experience, but the leather part does mold to your legs over time so it helps.


----------



## nashpoo

joanah said:


> My wallet hates NR​



OMG I'M SO JEALOUS how much did you score this for?


----------



## jorton

I drove 30 mins to go to a different rack Bc the one near me is always picked over. It was definitely worth it. I love when they do the dresses 50% off. I got tons of quality dresses- Topshop and 1 state for only $20 a piece. I could have spent hours shifting thru the dresses making sure I saw everything I also got a Kendra scott Elisa necklace for $12 after the ctr disc. 

Only complaint is the handbag selection has been awful at mine forever


----------



## gracegracegrace123

I saw some super cute Burberry Black Peep toe pumps for 250 at the Roseville,CA NR. I think they were like a 7/7.5? Ill take a photo if I see them again.


----------



## Michelle1x

Do they still do markdowns mid-week after the CTR's?


----------



## deathcookie

Latest CTR haul:

$78 (89% off)
View media item 2514
$31.50 (90% off)
View media item 2515
$33.75 (78% off)
View media item 2516
$89.25 (93% off)
View media item 2517
$33.50 (89% off)
View media item 2518
$44.25 (85% off)
View media item 2519


----------



## hedgwin99

deathcookie said:


> Latest CTR haul:
> 
> $78 (89% off)
> View media item 2514
> $31.50 (90% off)
> View media item 2515
> $33.75 (78% off)
> View media item 2516
> $89.25 (93% off)
> View media item 2517
> $33.50 (89% off)
> View media item 2518
> $44.25 (85% off)
> View media item 2519



Can't see photos [emoji29]


----------



## Michelle1x

A few of my finds from the weekend (James Perse)
James Perse Melange Henley Dress $18.37
James Perse V Neck Skinny Tucked Dress $30.63
James Perse Suvin Jersey Crew tee $10.69 - this is a men's item from the women's racks.


----------



## TravelBug

Got this dress in plum for $14.98 during CTR.

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/adria...rch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=IVORY MULTI

Also some Frye boots for $22.50 regular price was $398


----------



## bankygirl

deathcookie said:


> Latest CTR haul:
> 
> $78 (89% off)
> View media item 2514
> $31.50 (90% off)
> View media item 2515
> $33.75 (78% off)
> View media item 2516
> $89.25 (93% off)
> View media item 2517
> $33.50 (89% off)
> View media item 2518
> $44.25 (85% off)
> View media item 2519


You killed it!!!!!! Gorgeous finds!!


----------



## bankygirl

I scored a Current Elliott Ama Tie Dress for $20  but other than that my Rack was super picked over.






I am really enjoying seeing everybody else's finds and absolutely love the extra 50% off dresses!!


----------



## Mimmy

bankygirl said:


> I scored a Current Elliott Ama Tie Dress for $20  but other than that my Rack was super picked over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really enjoying seeing everybody else's finds and absolutely love the extra 50% off dresses!!



Great find, bankygirl! 

I am loving seeing everyone's finds. [emoji173]️ I did not find anything this time. [emoji853]


----------



## ballerinakgurl

bankygirl said:


> I scored a Current Elliott Ama Tie Dress for $20  but other than that my Rack was super picked over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really enjoying seeing everybody else's finds and absolutely love the extra 50% off dresses!!



I bought this dress too! I love it, wore it this weekend and got lots of compliments. [emoji4]


----------



## cocodiamonds

I feel like I stole these at 85 percent off! I'll saveum for next fall


----------



## lisaroberts

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3671102
> View attachment 3671103
> View attachment 3671104
> View attachment 3671105
> View attachment 3671106
> 
> 
> I feel like I stole these at 85 percent off! I'll saveum for next fall


Wow - what a score!  Enjoy these every time you wear them.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3671102
> View attachment 3671103
> View attachment 3671104
> View attachment 3671105
> View attachment 3671106
> 
> 
> I feel like I stole these at 85 percent off! I'll saveum for next fall



 Loooooove them! Congrats!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3671102
> View attachment 3671103
> View attachment 3671104
> View attachment 3671105
> View attachment 3671106
> 
> 
> I feel like I stole these at 85 percent off! I'll saveum for next fall


Congratulations! Love these! Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Need some opinions...again [emoji5] Last Chance is always making me indecisive [emoji849]

MCM Crossbody is $144 from $750





It's got some scratches on the front latch and some markings on the bottom that I think would come off with leather cleaner. 

Saint Laurent 'Teen' Crossbody $199 from $995





It's missing the charm and has some light scuffs which I think can also be removed. Maybe YSL could replace the charm or I could just remove the chain altogether? Lol or maybe I should just leave it [emoji24]


----------



## hellokimmiee

Also found these Chanel Butterfly Summer sunglasses at LC today for $65 from $430

View attachment 3671269


----------



## hellokimmiee

hellokimmiee said:


> Also found these Chanel Butterfly Summer sunglasses at LC today for $65 from $430
> 
> View attachment 3671269


----------



## mzbaglady1

hellokimmiee said:


> Need some opinions...again [emoji5] Last Chance is always making me indecisive [emoji849]
> 
> MCM Crossbody is $144 from $750
> View attachment 3671262
> 
> View attachment 3671263
> 
> 
> It's got some scratches on the front latch and some markings on the bottom that I think would come off with leather cleaner.
> 
> Saint Laurent 'Teen' Crossbody $199 from $995
> View attachment 3671265
> 
> View attachment 3671266
> 
> 
> It's missing the charm and has some light scuffs which I think can also be removed. Maybe YSL could replace the charm or I could just remove the chain altogether? Lol or maybe I should just leave it [emoji24]


Keep them both are beautiful bags. Great finds and polish will remove the scratches from the bags.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

hellokimmiee said:


> Need some opinions...again [emoji5] Last Chance is always making me indecisive [emoji849]
> 
> MCM Crossbody is $144 from $750
> View attachment 3671262
> 
> View attachment 3671263
> 
> 
> It's got some scratches on the front latch and some markings on the bottom that I think would come off with leather cleaner.
> 
> Saint Laurent 'Teen' Crossbody $199 from $995
> View attachment 3671265
> 
> View attachment 3671266
> 
> 
> It's missing the charm and has some light scuffs which I think can also be removed. Maybe YSL could replace the charm or I could just remove the chain altogether? Lol or maybe I should just leave it [emoji24]



That YSL is an amazing find!!!!! Super jealous!!! Haha enjoy it! Hell keep 'm both!!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

hellokimmiee said:


> Need some opinions...again [emoji5] Last Chance is always making me indecisive [emoji849]
> 
> MCM Crossbody is $144 from $750
> 
> 
> It's got some scratches on the front latch and some markings on the bottom that I think would come off with leather cleaner.
> 
> Saint Laurent 'Teen' Crossbody $199 from $995
> 
> 
> It's missing the charm and has some light scuffs which I think can also be removed. Maybe YSL could replace the charm or I could just remove the chain altogether? Lol or maybe I should just leave it [emoji24]



Keep both! Great prices.


----------



## joanah

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 3671271


Loveeeeee these!


----------



## pursepectives

hellokimmiee said:


> Need some opinions...again [emoji5] Last Chance is always making me indecisive [emoji849]
> 
> MCM Crossbody is $144 from $750
> View attachment 3671262
> 
> View attachment 3671263
> 
> 
> It's got some scratches on the front latch and some markings on the bottom that I think would come off with leather cleaner.
> 
> Saint Laurent 'Teen' Crossbody $199 from $995
> View attachment 3671265
> 
> View attachment 3671266
> 
> 
> It's missing the charm and has some light scuffs which I think can also be removed. Maybe YSL could replace the charm or I could just remove the chain altogether? Lol or maybe I should just leave it [emoji24]


Is the ysl bag missing the metal ysl charm itself? That could be hard to replace depending on how it's attached to the tassel. Might try calling up Nordstrom full line to see if they'd help you contact ysl to replace. If the charm or entire tassel is replaceable then go for it.


----------



## hb925

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 3671271


ahh so jealous! I wanted these but in the all black frame!


----------



## bankygirl

ballerinakgurl said:


> I bought this dress too! I love it, wore it this weekend and got lots of compliments. [emoji4]


Twinsies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mranda

hellokimmiee said:


> Need some opinions...again [emoji5] Last Chance is always making me indecisive [emoji849]
> 
> MCM Crossbody is $144 from $750
> View attachment 3671262
> 
> View attachment 3671263
> 
> 
> It's got some scratches on the front latch and some markings on the bottom that I think would come off with leather cleaner.
> 
> Saint Laurent 'Teen' Crossbody $199 from $995
> View attachment 3671265
> 
> View attachment 3671266
> 
> 
> It's missing the charm and has some light scuffs which I think can also be removed. Maybe YSL could replace the charm or I could just remove the chain altogether? Lol or maybe I should just leave it [emoji24]



Yes to both!!! Nice find in handbags.


----------



## kiwiaz

Hi, has anyone been to the Chicago last chance store?  I will be in Chicago at the beginning of May. Not sure if it's worth visiting.


----------



## gracegracegrace123

I spotted Patent Leather Red Pointed toe YSL pumps in a size 36 for around $180. So hard to pass but not my size!! Sacramento HoweaboutArden store


----------



## scubachick

kiwiaz said:


> Hi, has anyone been to the Chicago last chance store?  I will be in Chicago at the beginning of May. Not sure if it's worth visiting.



Wondering this too. I will be there mid June for a wedding and will have time to stop in. I am really hoping to score a nice hand bang or two. Nothing crazy, I do not want to fight the resellers for anything but would love to find something as none of my racks get anything remotely designer. Sunglasses would be nice too.


----------



## umichmm

scubachick said:


> Wondering this too. I will be there mid June for a wedding and will have time to stop in. I am really hoping to score a nice hand bang or two. Nothing crazy, I do not want to fight the resellers for anything but would love to find something as none of my racks get anything remotely designer. Sunglasses would be nice too.


My personal opinion is that Last Chance is so hit or miss and not IN Chicago (surrounding suburb.)  I've been twice and was pretty eh.  I got a good pair of Uggs but other than that, the resellers were super aggressive, worked in packs, and hoarded a lot of stuff.  So you really had to spend time waiting for them to discard items, or a lot of time digging through the racks.  I left both times, it wasn't worth the time to me, and it wasn't a quick trip from the city with traffic etc.  We have three Racks within the city limits depending on where you are staying, and to be honest, I'd probably enjoy your time downtown and hit those up.  We get pretty good sunglasses at the downtown Racks.  If you're driving THROUGH by the Last Chance, pop on in.  I'm not sure I'd make a trip in and out of the city for that.


----------



## scubachick

umichmm said:


> My personal opinion is that Last Chance is so hit or miss and not IN Chicago (surrounding suburb.)  I've been twice and was pretty eh.  I got a good pair of Uggs but other than that, the resellers were super aggressive, worked in packs, and hoarded a lot of stuff.  So you really had to spend time waiting for them to discard items, or a lot of time digging through the racks.  I left both times, it wasn't worth the time to me, and it wasn't a quick trip from the city with traffic etc.  We have three Racks within the city limits depending on where you are staying, and to be honest, I'd probably enjoy your time downtown and hit those up.  We get pretty good sunglasses at the downtown Racks.  If you're driving THROUGH by the Last Chance, pop on in.  I'm not sure I'd make a trip in and out of the city for that.



Thanks for the feedback. The wedding is actually in the burbs and only like 15 minutes from last chance so maybe I can pop in a few times. Maybe I can also hit up some downtown if we venture in.


----------



## llyan

umichmm said:


> My personal opinion is that Last Chance is so hit or miss and not IN Chicago (surrounding suburb.)  I've been twice and was pretty eh.  I got a good pair of Uggs but other than that, the resellers were super aggressive, worked in packs, and hoarded a lot of stuff.  So you really had to spend time waiting for them to discard items, or a lot of time digging through the racks.  I left both times, it wasn't worth the time to me, and it wasn't a quick trip from the city with traffic etc.  We have three Racks within the city limits depending on where you are staying, and to be honest, I'd probably enjoy your time downtown and hit those up.  We get pretty good sunglasses at the downtown Racks.  If you're driving THROUGH by the Last Chance, pop on in.  I'm not sure I'd make a trip in and out of the city for that.



I'd agree.  I went a few months ago when I had a free Friday afternoon.  I didn't notice any resellers, but I also wasn't actively watching for them.  It was relatively quiet when I was there, and things were pretty orderly around the handbag bin and in the shoe aisles.  I also didn't find much to write home about in the shoe and handbag sections.  Most of the bags were scuffed up.  The best things I saw were some Monique Lhullier wedding dresses in the back.  Be prepared to dig through the bins and search through the racks of clothing. I know some posters have have uncovered amazing premier designer finds (YSL, Loubs, Valentinos, Chloe, etc.), but I'm guessing it's a combination of luck and sheer persistence.


----------



## meanieme

sorry to hear


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today for a not great price
This location doesn't do charge sends


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Tons of MOSCHINO scarves are on the site now. Starting at $54.00.


----------



## pursepectives

Has anyone seen post CTR markdowns? For some of the more expensive stuff that makes it through CTR I've seen better markdowns right after.


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted online.
> 
> View attachment 3672607
> 
> View attachment 3672608
> 
> View attachment 3672609
> 
> View attachment 3672610
> 
> View attachment 3672611
> 
> View attachment 3672612



Those heart scarves are darling!


----------



## Cthai

pursepectives said:


> Has anyone seen post CTR markdowns? For some of the more expensive stuff that makes it through CTR I've seen better markdowns right after.



Went to the rack today hoping for markdowns. But didn't see any, I actually saw a pair of shoes I was planning to get during the CTR got marked UP. Was a little confused, so I ask for a price check and yup it got mark up...


----------



## minicake

meowmix318 said:


> I am sorry but I completely forgot about the Nordstrom Rack in downtown. It is 2 floors. The 1st floor has purses, scarves, clothing etc. On the 2nd floor is the and shoes. It was one of those shoe mate style shoes where only 1 shoe is left on the shelves and you have to go to the shoe mate window to get the other shoe. I never like NR locations that do this.
> 
> I remember that I didn't find any high end designer items there. But maybe you will have better luck.


Thanks but I wasn't able to get away to shop. I don't feel too bad because all I did was eat there and who needs to try on clothes then!


----------



## pecknnibble

Cthai said:


> Went to the rack today hoping for markdowns. But didn't see any, I actually saw a pair of shoes I was planning to get during the CTR got marked UP. Was a little confused, so I ask for a price check and yup it got mark up...



Same thing happened to me during CTR. Luckily the cheaper price was showing so the cashier gave it to me at the cheaper price. Odd how things are getting marked up though!


----------



## meowmix318

minicake said:


> Thanks but I wasn't able to get away to shop. I don't feel too bad because all I did was eat there and who needs to try on clothes then!


As long as you enjoyed your trip, that is all that matters


----------



## deltalady

pecknnibble said:


> Same thing happened to me during CTR. Luckily the cheaper price was showing so the cashier gave it to me at the cheaper price. Odd how things are getting marked up though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672799



That's is very odd indeed.


----------



## tickedoffchick

I just returned something to the Liberty Tree Rack (Massachusetts) and noticed that the Proenza Schouler PS 11 satchel/tote is still there; I first spotted it last month, and it's just on one of the tables, getting all abused. It's $600-something, I want to say $679? I was tempted but I have a very similar satchel. Also saw a plum Alexander Wang Attica tote, which I didn't get the price on, and an Alexander Wang backpack, which I think was in the $300-something range.


----------



## abl13

I forgot to share my CTR finds from last week:

Anniversary sale Tory burch reversible belt: 

View attachment 3673665


The other side is burgundy.

And also on clearance - W&R Choos!!!! I couldn't believe it, especially since I went just before closing. I also can't wear super high heels so the kitten heel is perfect for me. $107 after discount:

View attachment 3673675


Not on clearance - Gucci bamboo sunnies:

View attachment 3673676


----------



## BlackGrayRed

tickedoffchick said:


> I just returned something to the Liberty Tree Rack (Massachusetts) and noticed that the Proenza Schouler PS 11 satchel/tote is still there; I first spotted it last month, and it's just on one of the tables, getting all abused. It's $600-something, I want to say $679? I was tempted but I have a very similar satchel. Also saw a plum Alexander Wang Attica tote, which I didn't get the price on, and an Alexander Wang backpack, which I think was in the $300-something range.



Which Proenza Schouler Tote was it? 







I have the first style! I love it. I know it isn't the most popular PS style, but I like how functional and structured it is. 

Thanks!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

PSA guys, my Rack has 50% off clearance boots and coats!!!


----------



## sarasmom

Run to the store! Extra 50% off red tag boots and coats!  Going fast! I saved over $1000!


----------



## natalia0128

Whoever asks for MCM bags with another colors


----------



## pursepectives

ballerinakgurl said:


> PSA guys, my Rack has 50% off clearance boots and coats!!!





sarasmom said:


> Run to the store! Extra 50% off red tag boots and coats!  Going fast! I saved over $1000!


Is this all stores? Just called my local one and they aren't doing this.


----------



## peacelovesequin

natalia0128 said:


> View attachment 3674312
> 
> Whoever asks for MCM bags with another colors



MCM heaven! [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## ballerinakgurl

pursepectives said:


> Is this all stores? Just called my local one and they aren't doing this.



I am at a second Rack and they are also doing it...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

natalia0128 said:


> View attachment 3674312
> 
> Whoever asks for MCM bags with another colors



[emoji7]


----------



## Giosach

natalia0128 said:


> View attachment 3674312
> 
> Whoever asks for MCM bags with another colors


Can you let me know which rack is this?


----------



## natalia0128

Giosach said:


> Can you let me know which rack is this?



PMed you


----------



## 28thofmay

Pretty Mackage jacket, but no charge sends


----------



## Cthai

Didn't find much but I did pick these Stuart weitzman kids boots up for my daughter. I think bagnutt had posted this awhile back. Pick this up for $6

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/stuar...oddler-little-kid-big-kid-online-only/4087964


----------



## gquinn

Oh dear.... I bought 4 coats and 6 pairs of boots!!! Pics coming shortly...


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Guys!!! I do believe in unicorns and all mystical beings after today! [emoji23][emoji23]

I wasn't going to go over shopping today, but so glad I did!!

So many shoe dreams came true today!

First off though, I'll post my clearance winter finds:

Men's Rag and Bone coat for $49.50





Rudsak coat, with coyote trim and leather details!! $59






Milly mini coat for my daughter, $32.50





And the best finds ever....

Rockstud pumps WR for $249



Chloe scalloped pumps WR for $149



I also bought a pair of Ferragamo Vara pumps from NM Last Call in black.... I had been wanting a pair for so long. Just wondering if I should keep both the Chloe and the Ferragamo pair. What do you guys think? Are they different enough?


I had to pay an extra $170 in Canadian taxes [emoji24] plus exchange on everything... BUT it was sooo worth it!! [emoji16]


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

natalia0128 said:


> View attachment 3674312
> 
> Whoever asks for MCM bags with another colors



What store? Do they do charge sends?


----------



## 28thofmay

$1099.97 before discount. 
I was told that this sale will last until May 15th?


----------



## natalia0128

Thruhvnseyes said:


> What store? Do they do charge sends?



No, they are no longer offer charge sends


----------



## ilysukixD

natalia0128 said:


> View attachment 3674312
> 
> Whoever asks for MCM bags with another colors



Wow that's a lot of MCM totes, do you happens to know if they do charge sends? And how much are the totes?


----------



## Cthai

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3674541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1099.97 before discount.
> I was told that this sale will last until May 15th?



Wow! That's a crazy deal on the coat! I was told it was only today and the SA wasn't sure how long it be !


----------



## ProShopper1

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3674541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1099.97 before discount.
> I was told that this sale will last until May 15th?


Did you buy the coat?  If not can you please PM me the location?


----------



## ProShopper1

natalia0128 said:


> View attachment 3674312
> 
> Whoever asks for MCM bags with another colors


Awesome find!! Can you please PM the location and any prices you noticed?  Thanks!!


----------



## natalia0128

ProShopper1 said:


> Awesome find!! Can you please PM the location and any prices you noticed?  Thanks!!


The price is 347.97$.


----------



## tickedoffchick

BlackGrayRed said:


> Which Proenza Schouler Tote was it?
> 
> View attachment 3673985
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673986
> 
> 
> I have the first style! I love it. I know it isn't the most popular PS style, but I like how functional and structured it is.
> 
> Thanks!


The one you already have! It's super cute.


----------



## Giosach

natalia0128 said:


> PMed you


Thank you!  I wrote back to you.


----------



## dingdong79

My stores said it runs until this Sunday


----------



## bagnutt

ballerinakgurl said:


> Guys!!! I do believe in unicorns and all mystical beings after today! [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I wasn't going to go over shopping today, but so glad I did!!
> 
> So many shoe dreams came true today!
> 
> First off though, I'll post my clearance winter finds:
> 
> Men's Rag and Bone coat for $49.50
> 
> View attachment 3674508
> View attachment 3674509
> 
> 
> Rudsak coat, with coyote trim and leather details!! $59
> 
> View attachment 3674514
> 
> View attachment 3674517
> 
> 
> Milly mini coat for my daughter, $32.50
> 
> View attachment 3674519
> 
> 
> 
> And the best finds ever....
> 
> Rockstud pumps WR for $249
> View attachment 3674521
> 
> 
> Chloe scalloped pumps WR for $149
> View attachment 3674525
> 
> 
> I also bought a pair of Ferragamo Vara pumps from NM Last Call in black.... I had been wanting a pair for so long. Just wondering if I should keep both the Chloe and the Ferragamo pair. What do you guys think? Are they different enough?
> 
> 
> I had to pay an extra $170 in Canadian taxes [emoji24] plus exchange on everything... BUT it was sooo worth it!! [emoji16]



Awesome finds! I have the same Rockstud pumps that I found at Rack [emoji177]


----------



## ladybeaumont

Wow, this coat/boots sale is insane! I got 7 coats (some will be gifts), a leather jacket, and 3 pairs of boots. I'm so happy!

The 2 things I got for myself:

Rag & Bone Insignia Parka ($149):



Rudsak leather Moto jacket ($129)




And oh I saw this Acne Studios coat but did not get it:



It's $999 before the 50% off (size 32).


----------



## ladybeaumont

ballerinakgurl said:


> Guys!!! I do believe in unicorns and all mystical beings after today! [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I wasn't going to go over shopping today, but so glad I did!!
> 
> So many shoe dreams came true today!
> 
> First off though, I'll post my clearance winter finds:
> 
> Men's Rag and Bone coat for $49.50
> 
> View attachment 3674508
> View attachment 3674509
> 
> 
> Rudsak coat, with coyote trim and leather details!! $59
> 
> View attachment 3674514
> 
> View attachment 3674517
> 
> 
> Milly mini coat for my daughter, $32.50
> 
> View attachment 3674519
> 
> 
> 
> And the best finds ever....
> 
> Rockstud pumps WR for $249
> View attachment 3674521
> 
> 
> Chloe scalloped pumps WR for $149
> View attachment 3674525
> 
> 
> I also bought a pair of Ferragamo Vara pumps from NM Last Call in black.... I had been wanting a pair for so long. Just wondering if I should keep both the Chloe and the Ferragamo pair. What do you guys think? Are they different enough?
> 
> 
> I had to pay an extra $170 in Canadian taxes [emoji24] plus exchange on everything... BUT it was sooo worth it!! [emoji16]



Wow amazing! Congrats!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

ladybeaumont said:


> Wow amazing! Congrats!





bagnutt said:


> Awesome finds! I have the same Rockstud pumps that I found at Rack [emoji177]



Thanks guys! [emoji5] it was a good day to say the least! [emoji13]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

tickedoffchick said:


> The one you already have! It's super cute.



Thanks, tickedoffchick!
It's a great bag!

I definitely got a deal then.  Mine was much much less than the price you found. Yay!
It does break my heart that the one you saw has been sitting there, being "abused," as you said earlier. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## vornado

I bought the truth pride leather jacket for $125 after discount! It's my size and The leather is very soft, should I keep it? I bought the cinzia Rocca coat for my MIL too,$73 after discount!my wallet hates NR!


----------



## Giosach

Cthai said:


> Didn't find much but I did pick these Stuart weitzman kids boots up for my daughter. I think bagnutt had posted this awhile back. Pick this up for $6
> 
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/stuar...oddler-little-kid-big-kid-online-only/4087964
> 
> View attachment 3674488


I got this pair for my daughter too!


----------



## dorres

vornado said:


> I bought the truth pride leather jacket for $125 after discount! It's my size and The leather is very soft, should I keep it? I bought the cinzia Rocca coat for my MIL too,$73 after discount!my wallet hates NR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674736
> View attachment 3674737



I got that same leather jacket at Nordstrom and paid $400 for it. I would keep it.


----------



## ladybeaumont

My store said the sale will be until the 15th. I'm not sure I believe it though!


----------



## Michelle1x

has anybody seen any cashmere coats by Fleurette or Cinzia Rocca?  I'm looking for a 100% cashmere coat.  There are lots of wool ones.


----------



## gquinn

Michelle1x said:


> has anybody seen any cashmere coats by Fleurette or Cinzia Rocca?  I'm looking for a 100% cashmere coat.  There are lots of wool ones.



I saw quite a few at my location in the last few weeks but my store doesn't do charge sends anymore.


----------



## pursepectives

Michelle1x said:


> has anybody seen any cashmere coats by Fleurette or Cinzia Rocca?  I'm looking for a 100% cashmere coat.  There are lots of wool ones.


I've seen the fleurette ones. I didn't check the material but they were really soft and 400 from 1800 I think. My store does charge sends, but you'll have to catch them at a good time.


----------



## pursepectives

Only notable thing I saw today.
Size 41 and 35


----------



## gquinn

So here is my winter clearance haul after the addtl discount....

Men's Canada Goose Langford for $178 & North Face Jenae for $55. 

Frye Melissa boots $22



Ugg Mischa boots $22



Joie Monte $27
	

		
			
		

		
	




Tory Burch Milan $29



Rag & Bone Ashby $47



Tory Burch Simone $43
	

		
			
		

		
	




Men's Uggs $38


----------



## bussbuss

gquinn said:


> So here is my winter clearance haul after the addtl discount....
> 
> Men's Canada Goose Langford for $178 & North Face Jenae for $55.
> 
> Frye Melissa boots $22
> View attachment 3674854
> 
> 
> Ugg Mischa boots $22
> View attachment 3674857
> 
> 
> Joie Monte $27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674858
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Milan $29
> View attachment 3674859
> 
> 
> Rag & Bone Ashby $47
> View attachment 3674860
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Simone $43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674861
> 
> 
> Men's Uggs $38
> View attachment 3674862


Wow amazing deals.congratulations.......kicking myself for not stopping at the rack yesterday 

If anyone finds one of those mcms at a rack that still does charge sends please let me know
Thanks


----------



## bakeacookie

My find was the Cole Haan Newburg water proof boots for $40




With the pair I found at the CTR for $40, I am set in boots! One brown and one black, and no more searching for simple, lightweight, waterproof boots for our "winters" and my yearly travel to places with weather.


----------



## applecidered

Hm, now I ought to check out my local Rack and see if they have that additional discount going on too. I bought a suede jacket during last week's CTR and will try to get a price adjustment... don't think it'd happen but worth asking for.


----------



## LnA

vornado said:


> I bought the truth pride leather jacket for $125 after discount! It's my size and The leather is very soft, should I keep it?



I vote yes on keeping the jacket. Good discount, it was on my wishlist a few years ago (and still is, but not for full price).


----------



## applecidered

Made a couple returns and my local Rack does have the addt'l 50% off winter coats/boots. I found a Burberry patterned trench red tagged but they said it didn't fall into the "winter coat" category. Major side eye from me there. Ended up not buying it because it wasn't worthwhile IMO without the addt'l 50%, so whatever. But still that's just kind of arbitrary.

Also I was unable to get something price adjusted. 

Saw this though, first time I saw Miu Miu at my Rack. Didn't end up getting it.


----------



## sonkie23

The 50% boots and coats is definitely going on in the NYC area. Coats were decimated but plenty of boots. 

I picked up Siegerson Morrison Grey Bambina Over the Knee Boots from $595 for $34 and AGL Pyramid Biker Boots for $42 from $425.

And tons of Uggs for my daughter for around $50 and a pile of Sorrels for the snow for the whole family - the Sorrels were all $12.


----------



## Leto

applecidered said:


> Made a couple returns and my local Rack does have the addt'l 50% off winter coats/boots. I found a Burberry patterned trench red tagged but they said it didn't fall into the "winter coat" category. Major side eye from me there. Ended up not buying it because it wasn't worthwhile IMO without the addt'l 50%, so whatever. But still that's just kind of arbitrary.
> 
> Also I was unable to get something price adjusted.
> 
> Saw this though, first time I saw Miu Miu at my Rack. Didn't end up getting it.
> 
> View attachment 3675376



I probably would have argued about the coat. Is it a coat - yes. Is it red tagged - yes. So give me my 50% [emoji57]


----------



## sparksfly

How long is the 50% off going for?


----------



## gquinn

sparksfly said:


> How long is the 50% off going for?



My local store said until
May 14.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi everyone,
Thank you all you great Tpfers, I went to my local rack this morning and got these Stuart weitzman boots for $84 plus tax!
I was debating on the price but....they are really nice!!


----------



## pursepectives

applecidered said:


> Made a couple returns and my local Rack does have the addt'l 50% off winter coats/boots. I found a Burberry patterned trench red tagged but they said it didn't fall into the "winter coat" category. Major side eye from me there. Ended up not buying it because it wasn't worthwhile IMO without the addt'l 50%, so whatever. But still that's just kind of arbitrary.
> 
> Also I was unable to get something price adjusted.
> 
> Saw this though, first time I saw Miu Miu at my Rack. Didn't end up getting it.
> 
> View attachment 3675376


I thought it was all coats 50% off....ask them what they'd call it if it isn't a coat? Trench blazer?? Also check if Nordstrom has it on their website under "coat".


----------



## ladybeaumont

applecidered said:


> Made a couple returns and my local Rack does have the addt'l 50% off winter coats/boots. I found a Burberry patterned trench red tagged but they said it didn't fall into the "winter coat" category. Major side eye from me there. Ended up not buying it because it wasn't worthwhile IMO without the addt'l 50%, so whatever. But still that's just kind of arbitrary.
> 
> Also I was unable to get something price adjusted.
> 
> Saw this though, first time I saw Miu Miu at my Rack. Didn't end up getting it.
> 
> View attachment 3675376



Yeah it seems like you just got unlucky with your branch. Mine was very flexible. There were even debatable stuff like blazer-ish stuff and I was told they're good for the 50%.


----------



## ting0236

Managed to find my pair of SW boots finally!! It's $85 before tax after 50%off! Its 1/10 of the original price. Just love it so much! And really thankful for the manager who asked my size and if I was interested in this pair of boots while she was holding it.


----------



## lms910

Houston racks are having the sale! Found boots for me, peacoat for hubby and two coats for dad. Got over $1700 worth of goodies for $300


----------



## sarasmom

Here are a few of my purchases yesterday 

Cole haan reg $500, $37 after discount 





Ralph Lauren $16.50 after discount




Bernardo, $13.50 after discount





Timberland boots $13, Steve Madden $20, for my girls







Also got hunter liners for $6, a denim jacket for my dd for $15 and a halogen winter coat for dd for $45.


----------



## pursepectives

Vince booties $65






Rag and bone coat in royal blue $25




Hunter boots $25





Stuart Weitzman Fringe 5050s $48




Rag and bone ashby suede $52




So I found two pairs of 5050s at my store. The nappa leather ones are $190 WR and I found the fringe 5050s for $50 after the additional 50%. Certain SAs are just taking 50% off all boots, so should I go back for the nappa ones? I feel like the suede ones look nicer (once I snip off the fringe lol), and the leather was getting all wrinkly on the nappa ones.


----------



## deltalady

Got these Tory Burch Lancaster Dorset boots for $59.25


----------



## accessoryfreak

Swanky said:


> *Share your amazing Rack finds here!*
> 
> *If you're selling something - DON'T SAY IT.  We do not allow any  buying or selling here to protect you; do not do it, you will be banned.*
> * If you buy something and aren't sure if you'll keep it, keep that to yourself or you may return it and let everyone know which store it's been returned to.*
> * You may NOT PM or tell people you will list an item for sale somewhere {**eBay**, Bonz, etc. . .}*
> 
> * Following these rules WILL keep the drama out of the thread because  then no one can complain that someone is baiting for a sale, or that  they hate it when people buy an item cheap and then flip it, etc. . .*
> 
> 
> Previous thread here.


I purchased a Helmut Lang collarless bracelet-length (or 3/4 sleeve, whatever) leather jacket and a Longchamp Legende Vernis (mine is Fir, not Black). I *love* them!


----------



## cocodiamonds

all items plus fifty percent off


----------



## cocodiamonds

this came out to 33.00 from 350! Tahari


----------



## krisvoys

I just went to a full line and asked for a Chloe dust bag for a purse I found in the summer and they had no problem getting it for me! The SA seemed shocked that they had a Chloe at the rack.


----------



## ladybeaumont

I wonder why if they will get more new items since this sale is until mid May?


----------



## krisvoys

I talked to two different racks today, one said the sale is until may 14, the other said it is until tomorrow. Wonder if it varies by store or if the SAs are just misinformed


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I found this suede jacket for a penny 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I also found Melrose & Market over the knee boots for a penny.


----------



## Michelle1x

Question for thread, lots of changes at NR since I used to frequent it.
So, the app is gone, is there any way to search for an item in the local stores if I have a UPC?  It seems like only some stores do charge sends now.  But if I could find an item in a local store, I could drive there and buy it.
I didn't see much in the San Jose, CA racks today,  No really great deals on any designer coats.  I saw a few DOMA leather jackets for $250 but they were beat up.  A few Fleurette wool coats for $250 so $125 after discount which is a steal if you want a wool one of those (but I want cashmere).  Not much else.  I left empty handed.


----------



## bagnutt

In response to Michelle1x:
Most SAs don't do searches anymore. They will refer you to the app which still has a scanning feature, but only finds UPCs that are available on NR.com
I sometimes shop at Westgate and the customer service at that store is great. If it's not busy, they will sometimes do a UPC search if you ask nicely, and they still do charge sends.


----------



## pursepectives

krisvoys said:


> I just went to a full line and asked for a Chloe dust bag for a purse I found in the summer and they had no problem getting it for me! The SA seemed shocked that they had a Chloe at the rack.


I'm also planning to do this for Chloe and PS1 bags I got at the rack, who did you ask? Does it has to be a SA in the handbags department?


----------



## pursepectives

Michelle1x said:


> Question for thread, lots of changes at NR since I used to frequent it.
> So, the app is gone, is there any way to search for an item in the local stores if I have a UPC?  It seems like only some stores do charge sends now.  But if I could find an item in a local store, I could drive there and buy it.
> I didn't see much in the San Jose, CA racks today,  No really great deals on any designer coats.  I saw a few DOMA leather jackets for $250 but they were beat up.  A few Fleurette wool coats for $250 so $125 after discount which is a steal if you want a wool one of those (but I want cashmere).  Not much else.  I left empty handed.


I was at the east Palo Alto rack on Friday and there was some good stuff to be found, especially if you're a larger or smaller size in boots. Nothing much left in coats.

Anyone been to the two SF racks and is it worth going? Debating on making a trip tomorrow before this 50% clearance ends.


----------



## squidgee

pursepectives said:


> I was at the east Palo Alto rack on Friday and there was some good stuff to be found, especially if you're a larger or smaller size in boots. Nothing much left in coats.
> 
> Anyone been to the two SF racks and is it worth going? Debating on making a trip tomorrow before this 50% clearance ends.



The NR on 5th and Market is so-so. Good selection of clothes and shoes but go early if you can because it gets picked over really quickly. I can't speak for the one further from downtown as I've never been. My other fave is the Colma Rack, less people as everyone flocks to the SF locations, so I always found good designer deals there vs. the SF branches.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michelle1x said:


> Question for thread, lots of changes at NR since I used to frequent it.
> So, the app is gone, is there any way to search for an item in the local stores if I have a UPC?  It seems like only some stores do charge sends now.  But if I could find an item in a local store, I could drive there and buy it.
> I didn't see much in the San Jose, CA racks today,  No really great deals on any designer coats.  I saw a few DOMA leather jackets for $250 but they were beat up.  A few Fleurette wool coats for $250 so $125 after discount which is a steal if you want a wool one of those (but I want cashmere).  Not much else.  I left empty handed.



Ask an SA to search the UPC with their mobile device or computer (front check-out area). They will give you a print out of stores that have the item countrywide. 

Looks like this: 



The UPC is at the top (not pictured). 

Chargesends are becoming increasingly more difficult. [emoji24][emoji26] Remember to always ask for a manager if an SA denies you!


----------



## applecidered

Leto said:


> I probably would have argued about the coat. Is it a coat - yes. Is it red tagged - yes. So give me my 50% [emoji57]





pursepectives said:


> I thought it was all coats 50% off....ask them what they'd call it if it isn't a coat? Trench blazer?? Also check if Nordstrom has it on their website under "coat".





ladybeaumont said:


> Yeah it seems like you just got unlucky with your branch. Mine was very flexible. There were even debatable stuff like blazer-ish stuff and I was told they're good for the 50%.



For real, I probably should've made a larger stink. But I was already on the fence about it (was going over to my mom's and it was kind of sort of her size? Then again she always complains about coat sleeves being too long for her and she's really petite) and it was still several hundreds of dollars. The SA said her manager told her "rain coats" don't count and it had to be "winter coats". Whatever lol!


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone know if the Newbury St rack in Boston is doing the 50% off promotion/when it ends? Got a meeting in the city this week and was hoping to stop by.


----------



## mendiola30

I really wish NR.com would improve their inventory system.  I had placed about 7 orders over the last 3 days and woke up this morning to emails with about 1/2 the items being cancelled.


----------



## scgirl212

I was lucky the SA that rang me up counted this Marni bomber jacket as a coat, it ended up being about $160 after the 50% off. At first she wasn't going to, but then she was like, well it has a zipper, so that counts yeah? [emoji13]



I also picked up these sensible Prada black pumps RT for $100!


----------



## Ajx

Found some good deals today!

Rag and bone boots for $40 after the additional 50% off:



Vince boots for $60:



And Aquatalia boots for $0.01!!!



I wasn't expecting to come home with three pairs of boots, but at these prices....


----------



## iLuvBeauty

scgirl212 said:


> I was lucky the SA that rang me up counted this Marni bomber jacket as a coat, it ended up being about $160 after the 50% off. At first she wasn't going to, but then she was like, well it has a zipper, so that counts yeah? [emoji13]
> View attachment 3676492
> 
> 
> I also picked up these sensible Prada black pumps RT for $100!
> 
> View attachment 3676498



Amazing deal on those Prada pumps.


----------



## ladybeaumont

mendiola30 said:


> I really wish NR.com would improve their inventory system.  I had placed about 7 orders over the last 3 days and woke up this morning to emails with about 1/2 the items being cancelled.



I made an order during the last CTR and got a shipping confirmation a few days later and I noticed that the arrival date keep on changing. Now it's changed to like a month later. WTF. It's very odd.



scgirl212 said:


> I was lucky the SA that rang me up counted this Marni bomber jacket as a coat, it ended up being about $160 after the 50% off. At first she wasn't going to, but then she was like, well it has a zipper, so that counts yeah? [emoji13]
> View attachment 3676492
> 
> 
> I also picked up these sensible Prada black pumps RT for $100!
> 
> View attachment 3676498



That Marni jacket is beautiful! *high five* And congrats on the Prada pumps.



Ajx said:


> Found some good deals today!
> 
> Rag and bone boots for $40 after the additional 50% off:
> View attachment 3676621
> 
> 
> Vince boots for $60:
> View attachment 3676623
> 
> 
> And Aquatalia boots for $0.01!!!
> View attachment 3676624
> 
> 
> I wasn't expecting to come home with three pairs of boots, but at these prices....



Love those and great prices too! I saw a Rag & Bone that I wanted to get so bad but it's not my size. *cries*

I saw this Kate Spade 'Baise' bootie at two of my Racks and I ended up getting it. It's only $35 after the 50%.


----------



## nsl

These Burberry sandals were super cute but not my size and still kind of pricey. I also saw cute kids flats, but not my daughter's size either. I've never seen Burberry shoes at my rack before.


----------



## krisvoys

pursepectives said:


> I'm also planning to do this for Chloe and PS1 bags I got at the rack, who did you ask? Does it has to be a SA in the handbags department?



Yep! I just went to the handbag department and asked the guy working there. He was more than happy to give it to me. I've read on here that others haven't been so lucky so I guess it just depends on who you ask!


----------



## pursepectives

krisvoys said:


> Yep! I just went to the handbag department and asked the guy working there. He was more than happy to give it to me. I've read on here that others haven't been so lucky so I guess it just depends on who you ask!


Ooo that's easy! Thought I'd have to show proof of purchase or something, thanks for sharing


----------



## seton

I need some feedback.
 I bought 2 Prada sunnies and I am going to return one. They didnt have any Prada case so I was given a Balenciaga and a Givenchy case with my purchase. Which case should I keep? The Balenciaga is pleather and the Givenchy is some rubberized texture. See pic of the cases.


----------



## lms910

seton said:


> I need some feedback.
> I bought 2 Prada sunnies and I am going to return one. They didnt have any Prada case so I was given a Balenciaga and a Givenchy case with my purchase. Which case should I keep? The Balenciaga is pleather and the Givenchy is some rubberized texture. See pic of the cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676759



Bal


----------



## pecknnibble

seton said:


> I need some feedback.
> I bought 2 Prada sunnies and I am going to return one. They didnt have any Prada case so I was given a Balenciaga and a Givenchy case with my purchase. Which case should I keep? The Balenciaga is pleather and the Givenchy is some rubberized texture. See pic of the cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676759



If the Prada fits in both, I'd keep whichever is smaller. I personally don't like big bulky cases.


----------



## ladybeaumont

seton said:


> I need some feedback.
> I bought 2 Prada sunnies and I am going to return one. They didnt have any Prada case so I was given a Balenciaga and a Givenchy case with my purchase. Which case should I keep? The Balenciaga is pleather and the Givenchy is some rubberized texture. See pic of the cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676759



Bal because it's smaller. I rarely use cases because of how big they are. I usually just put them in cloth pouches. Does either have a cloth pouch inside? If so, pick that one.


----------



## Meganlea0913

Last Chance finds!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Meganlea0913 said:


> View attachment 3676915
> View attachment 3676917
> 
> 
> Last Chance finds!



Great finds!


----------



## peacelovesequin

seton said:


> I need some feedback.
> I bought 2 Prada sunnies and I am going to return one. They didnt have any Prada case so I was given a Balenciaga and a Givenchy case with my purchase. Which case should I keep? The Balenciaga is pleather and the Givenchy is some rubberized texture. See pic of the cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676759



The Balenciaga.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Meganlea0913 said:


> View attachment 3676915
> View attachment 3676917
> 
> 
> Last Chance finds!



How much was that Pandora?
Nice color!


----------



## Meganlea0913

BlackGrayRed said:


> How much was that Pandora?
> Nice color!



$419. Found it in the return bin. Can't believe someone left it!


----------



## seton

pecknnibble said:


> If the Prada fits in both, I'd keep whichever is smaller. I personally don't like big bulky cases.





ladybeaumont said:


> Bal because it's smaller. I rarely use cases because of how big they are. I usually just put them in cloth pouches. Does either have a cloth pouch inside? If so, pick that one.



Thanks all. I guess it'll be the Bal case! The Prada fits in both and they are really the same size - big and bulky- but I have so much eyewear that I need the case to use for storage.


----------



## smalls

I went to my local rack and they were doing the 50% off clearance boots and coats.  There were hardly any clearance boots in my size.  I ended up getting these.  After discounts the brown Bcbg generation suede coat ended up at $59.70, kids brown suede boots $5, black aquatalia boots $59.37, and black north face $49.98


----------



## meowmix318

If anyone goes to Nordstrom Rack tomorrow, please let everyone know if the 50% is still going on. I didn't ask when I was at my Rack this past weekend because I left empty handed.

Thank you in advance


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online:


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Meganlea0913 said:


> $419. Found it in the return bin. Can't believe someone left it!



Wow. 
Yay!
Enjoy it in good health!

What size is it?


----------



## Meganlea0913

BlackGrayRed said:


> Wow.
> Yay!
> Enjoy it in good health!
> 
> What size is it?



Medium


----------



## jiggle.jiggle

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3674471
> View attachment 3674472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty Mackage jacket, but no charge sends



Hi! I am super new to PurseForum, so I am not sure how to send a private message to you (or know if I even can!).  I _have_ been following this thread for a long while though and kept up to date with every single post.  I love seeing the great deals people get at Nordstrom Rack. Anyway...I was wondering if you could send me more information about this coat, including the location and UPC, via private message. I went to where I think you found it and tried looking but could not find it. Please let me know. Thank you so much!


----------



## LoLaChoo

I got some good deals on boots and booties, but nothing worth posting. But I did get this coat and though I really like it, it came out to $150 still which is a bit much. It seems that the brand is normally pricey....thoughts?


----------



## trinity879

nsl said:


> View attachment 3676686
> View attachment 3676687
> View attachment 3676688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Burberry sandals were super cute but not my size and still kind of pricey. I also saw cute kids flats, but not my daughter's size either. I've never seen Burberry shoes at my rack before.


I got this Burberry shoes for my daughter around $60 last year. Still pricy for kids shoes


----------



## 28thofmay

jiggle.jiggle said:


> Hi! I am super new to PurseForum, so I am not sure how to send a private message to you (or know if I even can!).  I _have_ been following this thread for a long while though and kept up to date with every single post.  I love seeing the great deals people get at Nordstrom Rack. Anyway...I was wondering if you could send me more information about this coat, including the location and UPC, via private message. I went to where I think you found it and tried looking but could not find it. Please let me know. Thank you so much!


No problem, let me know if you got the PM!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, can I get your thoughts on this bag? It's a balenciaga for $450? It's missing the strap and screw on the front...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3677457


----------



## Meganlea0913

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, can I get your thoughts on this bag? It's a balenciaga for $450? It's missing the strap and screw on the front...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677457



Is that at Last Chance? I saw it there yesterday and left it because I didn't think it was worth it.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, can I get your thoughts on this bag? It's a balenciaga for $450? It's missing the strap and screw on the front...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677457



I wouldn't get it... if that is the only thing wrong with the bag, then maybe. But I would consider that it is not a classic colour and looks like it will get dirty easily.

I got my Bal bag from NR for about $650 for my bag that was in pristine condition.


----------



## joanah

Meganlea0913 said:


> View attachment 3676915
> View attachment 3676917
> 
> 
> Last Chance finds!


Loveeeeee the Chloe!! Can I ask how much you found it for?


----------



## k5ml3k

Meganlea0913 said:


> Is that at Last Chance? I saw it there yesterday and left it because I didn't think it was worth it.





ballerinakgurl said:


> I wouldn't get it... if that is the only thing wrong with the bag, then maybe. But I would consider that it is not a classic colour and looks like it will get dirty easily.
> 
> I got my Bal bag from NR for about $650 for my bag that was in pristine condition.



I ended up leaving it there...if it had the strap, I think it would've been worth it but I know I'm not a strictly handheld kind of girl. Always hard to leave designer items since they don't come often but gotta be strong! lol thanks guys for the input [emoji4]


----------



## honey_babee

Meganlea0913 said:


> View attachment 3676915
> View attachment 3676917
> 
> 
> Last Chance finds!



omg how much?!


----------



## pursepectives

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, can I get your thoughts on this bag? It's a balenciaga for $450? It's missing the strap and screw on the front...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677457


Full line Nordstrom might give you a strap if they still sell this bag.


----------



## Meganlea0913

joanah said:


> Loveeeeee the Chloe!! Can I ask how much you found it for?



$450. It's the large size so a great price!


----------



## mvalrie

I saw the posts and managed to make it to the rack yesterday - grabbed a ton of Hunter boots (ready for a monsoon) but also managed to find a pair of Jimmy Choo Galen for $95 with the discount and a pair of Manolo knee high boots for $112 -no boxes though


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here's my score from the 50% off boots/coats sale- Tory Burch boots that have that leather pants on top of boots look. Original retail $750, marked down to $112.50, so I only paid $56.25 + tax!


----------



## Mimmy

I think the Rack that I shop at had some good boot finds. 


AGL, $130 and $120; so with discount, $65 and $60. Size 37; I didn't buy. 




Vince $39.50 after discount; I didn't buy either. I asked, sadly, my Rack doesn't do charge/sends. ☹️


----------



## Mimmy

My boot find of this sale. I continue to be on a shoe/boot ban and I am failing miserably!!


Saint Laurent, $187.48, so $93.74 for me. [emoji173]️


Marked as worn and refinished, but soles are perfect. No dust bag or box, but these boots for this price, I do not mind.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Mimmy said:


> I think the Rack that I shop at had some good boot finds.
> View attachment 3677755
> 
> AGL, $130 and $120; so with discount, $65 and $60. Size 37; I didn't buy.
> View attachment 3677756
> 
> View attachment 3677757
> 
> Vince $39.50 after discount; I didn't buy either. I asked, sadly, my Rack doesn't do charge/sends. ☹️



☹️
I like both those brands!
Alas, they aren't my size. But still!
☹️ Would be nice to find them in my size and at these prices. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ladybeaumont

Went to return some stuff and ended up nabbing about 6 dirt cheap sweaters which I can use for lounging around. Winter sweaters are now also 50%!

Also got this Doma jacket for $45 (the tag said $179 but rang $90 less 50%):


----------



## meowmix318

ladybeaumont said:


> Went to return some stuff and ended up nabbing about 6 dirt cheap sweaters which I can use for lounging around. Winter sweaters are now also 50%!
> 
> Also got this Doma jacket for $45 (the tag said $179 but rang $90 less 50%):
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677840


Is boots and jackets still 50% off right now?


----------



## ladybeaumont

Got this Current/Elliot sweater for $40 and it's selling at NM for $208 (orig $300+):






meowmix318 said:


> Is boots and jackets still 50% off right now?



Yep!


----------



## bagnutt

Rack is on crack!
$840 for Choo pumps? SMDH


----------



## ilovemykiddos

bagnutt said:


> Rack is on crack!
> $840 for Choo pumps? SMDH
> View attachment 3678003
> 
> View attachment 3678004


I couldn't agree with you more. Between this and the price discrepancies win not sure if it's even worth shopping there anymore. I mean c'mon if we wanted to pay these outrageous high prices, we wouldn't be there in the first place!


----------



## bagnutt

Only thing I found this sale
Vince Hallie booties $35


----------



## bagnutt

cheap Chiara $66 size 40


----------



## pursepectives

bagnutt said:


> cheap Chiara $66 size 40
> View attachment 3678061


I've been watching those flats forever, was hoping they'd drop to below 50 for next CTR.


----------



## bagnutt

meowmix318 said:


> Is boots and jackets still 50% off right now?



SA at the store I visited today said the sale will continue until they sell almost all the coats and boots. Not sure if all locations are doing that. Gotta love the parkas right next to the bikinis! [emoji12]


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> Rack is on crack!
> $840 for Choo pumps? SMDH
> View attachment 3678003
> 
> View attachment 3678004




My reaction:


----------



## sparksfly

bagnutt said:


> SA at the store I visited today said the sale will continue until they sell almost all the coats and boots. Not sure if all locations are doing that. Gotta love the parkas right next to the bikinis! [emoji12]



Yeah I was told until May 14th but I'm sure they'll sell out by then.


----------



## sarasmom

My husband went yesterday and said there wasn't much left. He asked if they are getting shipments and they said no. So I guess what's left is it.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

bagnutt said:


> Rack is on crack!
> $840 for Choo pumps? SMDH
> View attachment 3678003
> 
> View attachment 3678004


Just a thought: maybe someone carefully switched the stickers? I don't know if that is possible though.


----------



## bakeacookie

That doesn't seem to be a tag switch. There's been lots of pretty expensive Valentino (non rockstud) and Choo heels, at Metro Pointe last weekend. 

Even older, non iconic Ferragamo styles were $250 and up.


----------



## peacelovesequin

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Just a thought: maybe someone carefully switched the stickers? I don't know if that is possible though.



The four X's in the sticker try to prevent that. 


I'm sure the price is correct given the recent price gouging of designer heels! [emoji24]


----------



## ladybeaumont

bakeacookie said:


> That doesn't seem to be a tag switch. There's been lots of pretty expensive Valentino (non rockstud) and Choo heels, at Metro Pointe last weekend.
> 
> Even older, non iconic Ferragamo styles were $250 and up.



I finally saw a Valentino at my Rack a week or so ago and they were like $600+. I literally laughed out loud.


----------



## LuxeDeb

bagnutt said:


> Rack is on crack!
> $840 for Choo pumps? SMDH
> View attachment 3678003
> 
> View attachment 3678004



Their pricing has been crazy on Jimmy Choos lately, but I think those might be tagged wrong. They're not embellished or strassed, no reason they would have retailed over 1k.


----------



## deltalady

For sunglasses purchased at the Rack without a case, if you don't want to deal with the full line store's snobbery over a case, if the brand is sold at Sunglass Hut you can make a donation of $20 and get one. I just did that for a pair of Gucci sunnies (not purchased from the Rack but I hate the old Gucci case they came with).


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi everyone,
Picked up this Barbour holsteiner equestrian jacket in size 4 navy for $79 plus tax. Don't know if it's worth the price but. Any opinions?


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Retail is $419 according to the Nordstrom sticker.


----------



## bussbuss

deltalady said:


> For sunglasses purchased at the Rack without a case, if you don't want to deal with the full line store's snobbery over a case, if the brand is sold at Sunglass Hut you can make a donation of $20 and get one. I just did that for a pair of Gucci sunnies (not purchased from the Rack but I hate the old Gucci case they came with).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678744


Thanks for this.....i will do just that


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

I miss good scores from NR 

Some recent finds: 

Mackage coat for mom for Mother's Day. $81 from $750



Carven dress $110 from $690. My mom ended up taking it off my hands (we're the same size). It's a nice play on a LBD.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

deltalady said:


> For sunglasses purchased at the Rack without a case, if you don't want to deal with the full line store's snobbery over a case, if the brand is sold at Sunglass Hut you can make a donation of $20 and get one. I just did that for a pair of Gucci sunnies (not purchased from the Rack but I hate the old Gucci case they came with).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678744


Good to know! I've come across some really nice sunnies for cheap but didnt buy any of them due to not having a case. Thanks!


----------



## Giosach

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone,
> Picked up this Barbour holsteiner equestrian jacket in size 4 navy for $79 plus tax. Don't know if it's worth the price but. Any opinions?


I think it is worth it and you got a good price too.  Should keep!


----------



## bankygirl

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone,
> Picked up this Barbour holsteiner equestrian jacket in size 4 navy for $79 plus tax. Don't know if it's worth the price but. Any opinions?


AMAZING deal! I would keep! But if you do return, please let me know


----------



## peacelovesequin

Did you guys see this?


----------



## bakeacookie

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone,
> Picked up this Barbour holsteiner equestrian jacket in size 4 navy for $79 plus tax. Don't know if it's worth the price but. Any opinions?



Barbour is really good quality and that's a good price for them! I was looking for some in my size but they were completely gone near me.


----------



## squidgee

deltalady said:


> For sunglasses purchased at the Rack without a case, if you don't want to deal with the full line store's snobbery over a case, if the brand is sold at Sunglass Hut you can make a donation of $20 and get one. I just did that for a pair of Gucci sunnies (not purchased from the Rack but I hate the old Gucci case they came with).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678744



Just a note that your mileage may vary per store. I tried to do this at two of my local Sunglasses Huts a couple months ago and they both said they no longer do that practice.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

bakeacookie said:


> Barbour is really good quality and that's a good price for them! I was looking for some in my size but they were completely gone near me.


Thank you so much!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

bankygirl said:


> AMAZING deal! I would keep! But if you do return, please let me know


I will definitely pm you in case I return it, but my store no longer does charge sends unfortunately


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Giosach said:


> I think it is worth it and you got a good price too.  Should keep!


Thank you I appreciate your response.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

peacelovesequin said:


> Did you guys see this?
> 
> View attachment 3679056
> 
> View attachment 3679057


Is this real???? Who would purchase those? Maybe someone with a excess money to burn


----------



## Michelle1x

Did someone write that all sweaters are now additional 50% off?  Seems like that would cover a lot of merchandise- what with cardigans, pullovers etc.


----------



## lbg4unme

My store did not have sweaters included in the extra 50% clearance deal.


----------



## itsmree

ilovemykiddos said:


> Is this real???? Who would purchase those? Maybe someone with a excess money to burn


maybe the husband of lady that would purchase these:
knee window jeans

LOL


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Michelle1x said:


> Did someone write that all sweaters are now additional 50% off?  Seems like that would cover a lot of merchandise- what with cardigans, pullovers etc.


At my store it is only boots and jackets.


----------



## meowmix318

itsmree said:


> maybe the husband of lady that would purchase these:
> knee window jeans
> 
> LOL


Ewww the looks horrible. Most likely will find its way to the Rack


----------



## ladybeaumont

Michelle1x said:


> Did someone write that all sweaters are now additional 50% off?  Seems like that would cover a lot of merchandise- what with cardigans, pullovers etc.



I posted that! In my Rack, there was a whole rack of sweaters along with a sign that winter sweaters (are there any other kind?!) are 50% off. No cardigans in that section but it's mostly the thick, turtleneck kinds. Mostly BP, Caslon, mixed with Madewell, Current/Elliott, Veronica Beard, Vince, etc. I'm sure I would've gotten the 50% if I got some from another section (my Rack is  quite flexible) but I didn't really find anything I liked so everything I got was from that rack. The cheapest I got was $3 and the most expensive was $40 so it's a good range of brands.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Rack full of mcm $350-$380 
This location doesn't too chargesends


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

yakusoku.af said:


> Rack full of mcm $350-$380
> This location doesn't too chargesends
> View attachment 3679301



This is killing me. I've been wanting one but none of the racks in my area has them.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Thruhvnseyes said:


> This is killing me. I've been wanting one but none of the racks in my area has them.



They just got them, maybe some are still being delivered.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Went to a different location tonight and saw Givenchy jacket if anyone is interested. Not sure if this store does charge sends, but it's worth a try if it's your size. 

Givenchy jacket. Buttons have some slight scuffing. size 40
50% off red tag


----------



## pursepectives

Wow a reseller on Instagram just found red tagged Valentino noirs for $187 red assorted tag. So there are still some rack priced ones out there.


----------



## ag681

Found the cutest rain jacket today!!


----------



## minicake

ag681 said:


> Found the cutest rain jacket today!!
> View attachment 3679449
> View attachment 3679448


Love this!!! Awesome find!


----------



## sarasmom

ag681 said:


> Found the cutest rain jacket today!!
> View attachment 3679449
> View attachment 3679448



Wow awesome! Can I ask how much?


----------



## ag681

minicake said:


> Love this!!! Awesome find!


Thank you!!


sarasmom said:


> Wow awesome! Can I ask how much?


Thanks! It was W&R for $199.97 but I can't find anything wrong!


----------



## pursepectives

Managed to return and rebuy some boots and jackets:

Hunter boots for $12

IRO leather jackets:

$126




$111



I wish PA were still here because I bought a Vince suede jacket and mackage coat right after CTR but I'm too afraid to return and rebuy.


Also spotted this:






It was so soft but it didn't feel like my style.


----------



## Pewpewdara

Too big and cannot pair hah


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted some Burberry rain boots today 
No chargesends


----------



## ilovemykiddos

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted some Burberry rain boots today
> No chargesends
> View attachment 3680548
> 
> View attachment 3680549


These are my size!!! Wish they did charge sends ;(


----------



## Michelle1x

I visited a few norcal racks yesterday....
- everything was really picked over and no new merchandise
- 50 off additional coats and boots only (no sweaters or anything else)
- no post-CTR markdowns
A real downer for me here!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Michelle1x said:


> I visited a few norcal racks yesterday....
> - everything was really picked over and no new merchandise
> - 50 off additional coats and boots only (no sweaters or anything else)
> - no post-CTR markdowns
> A real downer for me here!


I went to my local rack today and nothing exciting to rave about either. I don't know why they just don't do additional 50 off of cardigans, sweaters and scarves. Why just boots and coats???  I mean scarves are cold weather accessories too. We are almost into May so I'm wondering what they will do with all the leftover winter stuff???


----------



## LuxeDeb

Went looking for sweaters and got 3 more pairs of boots. SA said 50% would be running thru mid May. She said there are so many boots in the back they cannot get them all out.

Aquatalia Callie $525 boots, marked $210, got for $105







Still deciding on whether to keep Ugg boots, trying to force myself to wear flats more often and they're pretty comfortable

Ugg $295 boots, marked $99.49, got for $49.75







Ugg double bow $205 boots, marked $102.50, got for $51.25. 
Is this a good price? Hubby thinks they're the ugliest things ever!


----------



## LuxeDeb

The Aquatalia and Uggs on.


----------



## sparksfly

Went to Newbury St rack today and they had nothing. All Frye boots were over priced at $250+(compared to the $30 ones everyone was finding here)


----------



## Cthai

The rack I went to have 50% all winter sleep wear. Plus 50% boots and coats


----------



## iLuvBeauty

LuxeDeb said:


> Went looking for sweaters and got 3 more pairs of boots. SA said 50% would be running thru mid May. She said there are so many boots in the back they cannot get them all out.
> 
> Aquatalia Callie $525 boots, marked $210, got for $105
> 
> View attachment 3681173
> 
> View attachment 3681174
> 
> 
> 
> Still deciding on whether to keep Ugg boots, trying to force myself to wear flats more often and they're pretty comfortable
> 
> Ugg $295 boots, marked $99.49, got for $49.75
> 
> View attachment 3681175
> 
> View attachment 3681176
> 
> 
> 
> Ugg double bow $205 boots, marked $102.50, got for $51.25.
> Is this a good price? Hubby thinks they're the ugliest things ever!
> 
> View attachment 3681178
> 
> View attachment 3681181



Really good price on the bailey bow uggs. I got my daughters from the ugg outlet and they were $135.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

LuxeDeb said:


> The Aquatalia and Uggs on.
> 
> View attachment 3681197
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681199


I love these two pairs of boots on you! They both look really awesome. I'm not really liking the lavender ugg boots that much, but if you love them, then they are a bargain cuz they will last forever!


----------



## krissa

I must've really been tired because I totally forgot about 50% boots and didn't even look. I was so proud to only get things that were on my list. Bliss body butter, floppy hat (first penny find!). I was looking for clutch for other bridesmaid and I ended up finding one for myself. Got the cutest minkoff Leo clutch in blush for $30


----------



## Martha Stewart

Hey ladies... Long time lurker (and admirer) of this thread. Unfortunately, my nearest Rack location is three hours away, so I don't get to go often. Next month I'll be in Orlando for a few days, and I was wondering if anyone has been to the Nordstrom Rack Millenia Crossing location, and how is it?


----------



## joysyoggi

Found a Kate spade cape coat for $130 after extra 50% off. Nothing particularly stands out except that, very picked over selections for coats.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Spotted. I'm out of town so I don't know if this store does charge sends. PM me if interested.


----------



## llyan

Full-line Nordstrom has a pair of SW Lowlands in Snow Plonge Stretch for 50% off at $437 in size 6.5.  They look like they'll be a challenge to keep clean.    

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/stuart-...ems&recs_source=recbot&recs_page_type=product


----------



## lvchanelboy

Bad pic but spotted Phillip Lim Pashli no strap W&R $245. This location flip flops on charge sends. PM me for store info


----------



## VernisCerise

Martha Stewart said:


> Hey ladies... Long time lurker (and admirer) of this thread. Unfortunately, my nearest Rack location is three hours away, so I don't get to go often. Next month I'll be in Orlando for a few days, and I was wondering if anyone has been to the Nordstrom Rack Millenia Crossing location, and how is it?



Last time I visited I scored a pair of SW OTK boots for less than $100, but I didn't see many high end designers. I think everything goes very fast at that location.


----------



## bakeacookie

Wow great w&r finds!! Hope they find a home with tpfers!


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone seen any Stuart Weitzman boots from a store that allows shipping? I've seen a few people on IG get them for cheap and I'm on the hunt. No stores around me have them.


----------



## peacelovesequin

The MCM bags are online now. 
Medium and large available!


----------



## pursepectives

sparksfly said:


> Anyone seen any Stuart Weitzman boots from a store that allows shipping? I've seen a few people on IG get them for cheap and I'm on the hunt. No stores around me have them.


If you're a 9 there are two pairs of the fringe 5050s for $98 before the 50% off boots at my store. They're still doing charge sends.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Not sure if stores still have any but the knit Burberry gloves just rang up for a penny for me.


----------



## joysyoggi

pursepectives said:


> If you're a 9 there are two pairs of the fringe 5050s for $98 before the 50% off boots at my store. They're still doing charge sends.



What color are they? I'm a size 8 but 9 is fine for boots


----------



## pursepectives

Spotted


----------



## AnnaFreud

This 50% off clearance boots sale is killing my wallet. Picked up 2 pairs of Aquatalia ankle boots for $53, 2 pairs of Uggs for $23-27, Toms for $17, and Tory Burch lace up boots for $31. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Oh and I scored these wedge Nike sneakers for a penny!


----------



## pursepectives

Prada 38


----------



## ElishaL

When is the 50% off boots and coats good until?


----------



## iLuvBeauty

AnnaFreud said:


> This 50% off clearance boots sale is killing my wallet. Picked up 2 pairs of Aquatalia ankle boots for $53, 2 pairs of Uggs for $23-27, Toms for $17, and Tory Burch lace up boots for $31.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683428
> View attachment 3683429
> View attachment 3683430
> View attachment 3683431
> View attachment 3683432
> View attachment 3683433
> 
> 
> Oh and I scored these wedge Nike sneakers for a penny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683434
> View attachment 3683435



I need those Nike wedges.


----------



## bakeacookie

Went to another one today. Boots and coats picked over, are there any racks in SoCal with a good coat selection? My friend needs one so I'm trying to find an inexpensive one for her. 

Found a selection of the Coach charms so I got a few of those. 

Spotted a tweed Proenza bag but it was $999. Grey Alexander Wang bucket bag for $399?


----------



## sparksfly

pursepectives said:


> If you're a 9 there are two pairs of the fringe 5050s for $98 before the 50% off boots at my store. They're still doing charge sends.



Thanks! I'm a 7 though. 

Someone I follow on IG got the SW HiLo boots for $15.


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> Went to another one today. Boots and coats picked over, are there any racks in SoCal with a good coat selection? My friend needs one so I'm trying to find an inexpensive one for her.
> 
> Found a selection of the Coach charms so I got a few of those.
> 
> Spotted a tweed Proenza bag but it was $999. Grey Alexander Wang bucket bag for $399?


I felt the same when I went to the Pasadena location last week. Have you tried the metro point Location?


----------



## bakeacookie

meowmix318 said:


> I felt the same when I went to the Pasadena location last week. Have you tried the metro point Location?



I did try Metro Pointe when the sale started, wondering if they pulled more items to replenish the racks. The coats they had weren't my liking when I went. 

They had the best boot selection when the sale started for sure though.


----------



## Giosach

Have anyone been to the rack at fairfax, VA.  I am around the area today and just wondering if it is worth to visit.  Thanks.


----------



## ptqcangel08

Holy smokes! I found these Stuart Weitzman booties in my size (4) for $90 + 50% off. My size always sold out before it gets on sale!!!


----------



## ptqcangel08

Chloe booties. $250 white tag. DM for location.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I found these two cuties today. The Burberry shirt had another mark down to 89.00. The Prada shoes were 171.97 size 10 but there was a noticeable scratch on toe area of one shoes. They had 50% off boots and coats.


----------



## Kmerc

S


ptqcangel08 said:


> Holy smokes! I found these Stuart Weitzman booties in my size (4) for $90 + 50% off. My size always sold out before it gets on sale!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684102
> View attachment 3684104



Super cute! Make sure to use a leather protectant on it before using - saved my boots!


----------



## Martha Stewart

VernisCerise said:


> Last time I visited I scored a pair of SW OTK boots for less than $100, but I didn't see many high end designers. I think everything goes very fast at that location.


Thanks! I'll probably stop by since I'll have some time to kill.


----------



## ptqcangel08

Kmerc said:


> S
> 
> 
> Super cute! Make sure to use a leather protectant on it before using - saved my boots!



Thanks! I will!


----------



## meowmix318

Kmerc said:


> S
> 
> 
> Super cute! Make sure to use a leather protectant on it before using - saved my boots!



That's some good advice. I will have to do the same on my new boots


----------



## sarasmom

AnnaFreud said:


> This 50% off clearance boots sale is killing my wallet. Picked up 2 pairs of Aquatalia ankle boots for $53, 2 pairs of Uggs for $23-27, Toms for $17, and Tory Burch lace up boots for $31.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683428
> View attachment 3683429
> View attachment 3683430
> View attachment 3683431
> View attachment 3683432
> View attachment 3683433
> 
> 
> Oh and I scored these wedge Nike sneakers for a penny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683434
> View attachment 3683435



Love the nikes! I've been looking for them!!


----------



## Yogathlete

bakeacookie said:


> I did try Metro Pointe when the sale started, wondering if they pulled more items to replenish the racks. The coats they had weren't my liking when I went.
> 
> They had the best boot selection when the sale started for sure though.



I've gone to 3 racks in socal. Culver city, south bay (Redondo/Torrance area), and the Beverly center. The Beverly center definitely has the most designer items and have a pretty large area dedicated to designer goods. Coats at all locations were picked over though... Benefits of the Beverly center location though is there's a Saks off fifth right next door haha.


----------



## bakeacookie

Yogathlete said:


> I've gone to 3 racks in socal. Culver city, south bay (Redondo/Torrance area), and the Beverly center. The Beverly center definitely has the most designer items and have a pretty large area dedicated to designer goods. Coats at all locations were picked over though... Benefits of the Beverly center location though is there's a Saks off fifth right next door haha.



Thanks! I'll just keep my search more local since I just need coats for my friend. Wish she told me sooner! 

The one at Tustin was picked over last weekend.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Update on my YSL. Went back to Last Chance and they told me they found the charm! I was able to put it on the purse myself & clean up the scuffs. Really happy I didn't leave it behind.




On a sad note, found this gorgeous Gucci crossbody and passed on it. I couldn't find any info on it and for $440 I just couldn't pull the trigger. I'm already regretting leaving it behind but I'm hoping a Dionysus will appear.


----------



## LuxeDeb

hellokimmiee said:


> Update on my YSL. Went back to Last Chance and they told me they found the charm! I was able to put it on the purse myself & clean up the scuffs. Really happy I didn't leave it behind.
> 
> View attachment 3685094
> 
> 
> On a sad note, found this gorgeous Gucci crossbody and passed on it. I couldn't find any info on it and for $440 I just couldn't pull the trigger. I'm already regretting leaving it behind but I'm hoping a Dionysus will appear.
> 
> View attachment 3685098



What a lucky girl! Having them actually find the YSL charm AND letting you have it is amazing.
OMG I cannot believe you left that Gucci behind...it's gorgeous! I think it's very neutral, too. I'm sure you will find your Dionysus, but that wouldn't have stopped me from getting both


----------



## Mimmy

hellokimmiee said:


> Update on my YSL. Went back to Last Chance and they told me they found the charm! I was able to put it on the purse myself & clean up the scuffs. Really happy I didn't leave it behind.
> 
> View attachment 3685094
> 
> 
> On a sad note, found this gorgeous Gucci crossbody and passed on it. I couldn't find any info on it and for $440 I just couldn't pull the trigger. I'm already regretting leaving it behind but I'm hoping a Dionysus will appear.
> 
> View attachment 3685098



Wow, hellokimmiee!! So glad you kept the YSL; it looks great!


----------



## 28thofmay




----------



## bagnutt

Mini Pashli explosion! Should I get the reptile embossed one?  $389, not refurbs.


----------



## bagnutt

Mulberry tote $394


----------



## shopbo

bagnutt said:


> Mini Pashli explosion! Should I get the reptile embossed one?  $389, not refurbs.
> View attachment 3685312
> 
> View attachment 3685313
> 
> View attachment 3685314


ooooooh. I love the reptile embossed one, definitely my favorite of the bunch and at a pretty price too! Thanks for sharing, bagnutt!


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> Mini Pashli explosion! Should I get the reptile embossed one?  $389, not refurbs.
> View attachment 3685312
> 
> View attachment 3685313
> 
> View attachment 3685314



Yes lol


----------



## bagnutt

D&G Miss Sicily
$649 & $1199


----------



## pursepectives

bagnutt said:


> Mini Pashli explosion! Should I get the reptile embossed one?  $389, not refurbs.
> View attachment 3685312
> 
> View attachment 3685313
> 
> View attachment 3685314



Are these red tag? Also did this location get a bunch of refurbished bags just today?


----------



## bagnutt

White tag, not refurbs. Came in on Saturday, SA said.


----------



## pursepectives

bagnutt said:


> White tag, not refurbs. Came in on Saturday, SA said.


Thanks for asking! I've been seeing white tag bags all over the south bay area, but they're never as discounted as refurbished bags. Hoping they'll make it to the next CTR with red tags.


----------



## bakeacookie

That Mulberry! [emoji7]


----------



## bagnutt

bakeacookie said:


> That Mulberry! [emoji7]



The color is gorgeous! [emoji846]


----------



## pursepectives

hellokimmiee said:


> Update on my YSL. Went back to Last Chance and they told me they found the charm! I was able to put it on the purse myself & clean up the scuffs. Really happy I didn't leave it behind.
> 
> View attachment 3685094
> 
> 
> On a sad note, found this gorgeous Gucci crossbody and passed on it. I couldn't find any info on it and for $440 I just couldn't pull the trigger. I'm already regretting leaving it behind but I'm hoping a Dionysus will appear.
> 
> View attachment 3685098


I love the Gucci bag! A little too flashy for everyday but wow what a statement piece. Couldn't resist sleuthing....
Looks like it's called the Gucci kingsnake clutch...found it on farfetch:
https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping/women/gucci-kingsnake-motif-clutch-item-11811011.aspx

Little sister on the Gucci site:


https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...g/broadway-snakeskin-clutch-p-453581LOOIT9370


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino $1295 RT


----------



## bagnutt

YSL makeup


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> Valentino $1295 RT
> View attachment 3685583
> 
> View attachment 3685584



I love the print, not the price!


----------



## jorton

Okay so my rack ended the "50% off coats" but is continuing the 50% off boots. An associate said they decided to end it early....

Kinda of annoying how each rack is doing something different.... I thought the promotion was supposed to run through the middle of May?

I noticed that last week (when the promotion was still running) they had a bad selection of red tagged coats.... it was mainly red North Face jackets and Columbia. Really picked over, on one little rack.

Today when I went and found out they ended the promo, I noticed they had a ton of new coats on the clearance rack. Tons of nice leather jackets and spring coats. I'm wondering if they were holding them in the back or got a new shipment and didn't want to lose money.

Also I noticed that a ton of boots seemed white tag/ re ticketed. I wonder if they did that too so they didn't lose money on boots.

Kind of annoyed! Guess I'll be calling a different rack tomorrow and seeing if they still have the promo. Has anyone else seen this end early at their rack?


----------



## pursepectives

jorton said:


> Okay so my rack ended the "50% off coats" but is continuing the 50% off boots. An associate said they decided to end it early....
> 
> Kinda of annoying how each rack is doing something different.... I thought the promotion was supposed to run through the middle of May?
> 
> I noticed that last week (when the promotion was still running) they had a bad selection of red tagged coats.... it was mainly red North Face jackets and Columbia. Really picked over, on one little rack.
> 
> Today when I went and found out they ended the promo, I noticed they had a ton of new coats on the clearance rack. Tons of nice leather jackets and spring coats. I'm wondering if they were holding them in the back or got a new shipment and didn't want to lose money.
> 
> Also I noticed that a ton of boots seemed white tag/ re ticketed. I wonder if they did that too so they didn't lose money on boots.
> 
> Kind of annoyed! Guess I'll be calling a different rack tomorrow and seeing if they still have the promo. Has anyone else seen this end early at their rack?


Hmm just called my rack and the automated message only mentioned extra 50% off red tagged boots. Seems like they've ended the coat promo early as well.


----------



## rainneday

jorton said:


> Okay so my rack ended the "50% off coats" but is continuing the 50% off boots. An associate said they decided to end it early....
> 
> Kinda of annoying how each rack is doing something different.... I thought the promotion was supposed to run through the middle of May?
> 
> I noticed that last week (when the promotion was still running) they had a bad selection of red tagged coats.... it was mainly red North Face jackets and Columbia. Really picked over, on one little rack.
> 
> Today when I went and found out they ended the promo, I noticed they had a ton of new coats on the clearance rack. Tons of nice leather jackets and spring coats. I'm wondering if they were holding them in the back or got a new shipment and didn't want to lose money.
> 
> Also I noticed that a ton of boots seemed white tag/ re ticketed. I wonder if they did that too so they didn't lose money on boots.
> 
> Kind of annoyed! Guess I'll be calling a different rack tomorrow and seeing if they still have the promo. Has anyone else seen this end early at their rack?



Yes, today I saw some red tags covered with a new white tag on boots. I didn't really understand what I was looking at and assumed they were the same price underneath...but because of the white tag they would now not be an additional 50% off. There was no 50% off of coats today. This was at the Emeryville Rack. Market St. Rack still had 50% off of coats on Saturday.


----------



## jorton

Kind of annoying considering they had leather jackets that were still like $300.... I bet those will be there for a while. But they had a ton of BCBG spring jackets red tagged(forgot to see the price) so I wonder if they did new markdowns and didn't want to include them.


----------



## pursepectives

jorton said:


> Kind of annoying considering they had leather jackets that were still like $300.... I bet those will be there for a while. But they had a ton of BCBG spring jackets red tagged(forgot to see the price) so I wonder if they did new markdowns and didn't want to include them.


There was even inconsistency with whether leather jackets were considered coats...the rack manager wouldn't on some bcbg suede jacket but an SA took it off some expensive IRO ones.


----------



## sparksfly

pursepectives said:


> There was even inconsistency with whether leather jackets were considered coats...the rack manager wouldn't on some bcbg suede jacket but an SA took it off some expensive IRO ones.



My store took it off the bcbg suede jacket. Ended up being $56 with the 50% off.


----------



## pursepectives

sparksfly said:


> My store took it off the bcbg suede jacket. Ended up being $56 with the 50% off.


Yeah I figured I could tell another SA that they "forgot" to take off the additional 50% but I figured I'd bought enough jackets and it wasn't worth the trouble.


----------



## ladybeaumont

jorton said:


> Okay so my rack ended the "50% off coats" but is continuing the 50% off boots. An associate said they decided to end it early....
> 
> Kinda of annoying how each rack is doing something different.... I thought the promotion was supposed to run through the middle of May?
> 
> I noticed that last week (when the promotion was still running) they had a bad selection of red tagged coats.... it was mainly red North Face jackets and Columbia. Really picked over, on one little rack.
> 
> Today when I went and found out they ended the promo, I noticed they had a ton of new coats on the clearance rack. Tons of nice leather jackets and spring coats. I'm wondering if they were holding them in the back or got a new shipment and didn't want to lose money.
> 
> Also I noticed that a ton of boots seemed white tag/ re ticketed. I wonder if they did that too so they didn't lose money on boots.
> 
> Kind of annoyed! Guess I'll be calling a different rack tomorrow and seeing if they still have the promo. Has anyone else seen this end early at their rack?



That's a bummer! There's this one fairly expensive coat I was eyeing and I figured I'd wait until Wed when it's triple points.


----------



## ilysukixD

So bummed out that I was trying to search for the SW suede 5050 with fringes and I actually found it at my NR but not in my size. I normally wear size 6.5 - 7 and I was looking from size 6.5 to 8.5. But the boots were size 10, no way I can wear them.


----------



## bagnutt

rainneday said:


> Yes, today I saw some red tags covered with a new white tag on boots. I didn't really understand what I was looking at and assumed they were the same price underneath...but because of the white tag they would now not be an additional 50% off. There was no 50% off of coats today. This was at the Emeryville Rack. Market St. Rack still had 50% off of coats on Saturday.



SF (Market St) and PA no longer doing 50% off coats - boots only now. I saw more pairs of the $35 Vince boots that I bought last week, but they are now white tagged at $129. Some of the Uggs and Frye boots have white tags again. PA location pulled a lot of the boots from the shoe dept and put them in plastic bins at the front of the store just today.


----------



## mzbaglady1

jorton said:


> Okay so my rack ended the "50% off coats" but is continuing the 50% off boots. An associate said they decided to end it early....
> 
> Kinda of annoying how each rack is doing something different.... I thought the promotion was supposed to run through the middle of May?
> 
> I noticed that last week (when the promotion was still running) they had a bad selection of red tagged coats.... it was mainly red North Face jackets and Columbia. Really picked over, on one little rack.
> 
> Today when I went and found out they ended the promo, I noticed they had a ton of new coats on the clearance rack. Tons of nice leather jackets and spring coats. I'm wondering if they were holding them in the back or got a new shipment and didn't want to lose money.
> 
> Also I noticed that a ton of boots seemed white tag/ re ticketed. I wonder if they did that too so they didn't lose money on boots.
> 
> Kind of annoyed! Guess I'll be calling a different rack tomorrow and seeing if they still have the promo. Has anyone else seen this end early at their rack?


I noticed something similar also. A couple of days before a sales promotion there were high end designer items that just disappeared off the selling floor. These clothes were sitting there awhile. I went a day after the promotion was over and a whole rack of the same designer clothing appeared back on the selling floor. Yes they do look like they pull racks of clothing off the selling floor.


----------



## mharri20

hellokimmiee said:


> Update on my YSL. Went back to Last Chance and they told me they found the charm! I was able to put it on the purse myself & clean up the scuffs. Really happy I didn't leave it behind.
> 
> View attachment 3685094
> 
> 
> On a sad note, found this gorgeous Gucci crossbody and passed on it. I couldn't find any info on it and for $440 I just couldn't pull the trigger. I'm already regretting leaving it behind but I'm hoping a Dionysus will appear.
> 
> View attachment 3685098



Wow I can't believe they found you the charm! The one in AZ would have never done that. They never care how beat up something is or if it's missing anything. I've seen charms/accessories being sold at jewelry for insane prices. It's nuts. You are super lucky and that's awesome!!

That Gucci is gorgeous too  I understand not buying it though. I have a jimmy choo snakeskin bag that is extremely similar and I never really wore it. It was always too dressy or too small! Hoping a Dionysus comes your way soon! I have one (hubby brought it back from Italy....so technically it wasn't full price because of the exchange rate and taxes back, right???!! lol) and it's my favorite bag ever.


----------



## daisygrl

Hello, NR shoppers. I have a quick question. Just came back from NR and purchased shoes for $89.99. They came with their original box. When I got home, I noticed that the box has original price of the shoes ($215) scratched and changed to $46.50. I know that NR does not usually end their prices with $.50. Would it be odd to inquire whether they would match the price? The box has style, shoe size, and color on it that matches my shoes - no doubt the box belongs to the shoes.


----------



## pecknnibble

daisygrl said:


> Hello, NR shoppers. I have a quick question. Just came back from NR and purchased shoes for $89.99. They came with their original box. When I got home, I noticed that the box has original price of the shoes ($215) scratched and changed to $46.50. I know that NR does not usually end their prices with $.50. Would it be odd to inquire whether they would match the price? The box has style, shoe size, and color on it that matches my shoes - no doubt the box belongs to the shoes.



Is that a Nordstrom or NR tag? If so, I would at least try. I've had an instance where the tag was more expensive than the previous price, which was showing, so the SA matched it. But then again, I think it depends which SA you get. 

Also, you should try looking online. $46.50 vs $89.99 is a pretty big price difference. Sometimes I find better deals on shoes through other online sites.


----------



## ladycee

Found these aquatalia boots


----------



## pursepectives

Anyone know when the next CTR is? I know memorial weekend, but what days specifically?


----------



## daisygrl

pecknnibble said:


> Is that a Nordstrom or NR tag? If so, I would at least try. I've had an instance where the tag was more expensive than the previous price, which was showing, so the SA matched it. But then again, I think it depends which SA you get.
> 
> Also, you should try looking online. $46.50 vs $89.99 is a pretty big price difference. Sometimes I find better deals on shoes through other online sites.



That's the problem that I think it is neither Nordstrom nor NR. It might be from the original show brand store and it somehow found a way into the NR.


----------



## scgirl212

I've always wanted a pair of Charlotte Olympia kitty flats...I'm not sure if I like these or not. For $85, they may be the best I'll find at the rack! 

Should I keep them? Or are they too trendy/blingy/childish.


----------



## kathydep

scgirl212 said:


> I've always wanted a pair of Charlotte Olympia kitty flats...I'm not sure if I like these or not. For $85, they may be the best I'll find at the rack!
> 
> Should I keep them? Or are they too trendy/blingy/childish.
> 
> View attachment 3686586


I found this two CTRs ago and paid more. Silver is neutral! Lol


----------



## pursepectives

scgirl212 said:


> I've always wanted a pair of Charlotte Olympia kitty flats...I'm not sure if I like these or not. For $85, they may be the best I'll find at the rack!
> 
> Should I keep them? Or are they too trendy/blingy/childish.
> 
> View attachment 3686586


You can wear them casually with jeans and a simple tee, or with a dress for special occasions. They're cute!


----------



## shopbo

scgirl212 said:


> I've always wanted a pair of Charlotte Olympia kitty flats...I'm not sure if I like these or not. For $85, they may be the best I'll find at the rack!
> 
> Should I keep them? Or are they too trendy/blingy/childish.
> 
> View attachment 3686586


I love those!! But then again, I never think you can have too much bling!


----------



## hedgwin99

scgirl212 said:


> I've always wanted a pair of Charlotte Olympia kitty flats...I'm not sure if I like these or not. For $85, they may be the best I'll find at the rack!
> 
> Should I keep them? Or are they too trendy/blingy/childish.
> 
> View attachment 3686586



I vote keep! Love these kitty flats[emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## scgirl212

kathydep said:


> I found this two CTRs ago and paid more. Silver is neutral! Lol





pursepectives said:


> You can wear them casually with jeans and a simple tee, or with a dress for special occasions. They're cute!





shopbo said:


> I love those!! But then again, I never think you can have too much bling!





hedgwin99 said:


> I vote keep! Love these kitty flats[emoji4][emoji106]




Thank you so much for your opinions! Sometimes I have to check myself!


----------



## leisurekitty

My local Rack still has an additional 50% off boots there are loads of boots still on the racks but nothing designer. Surprisingly, I did a few designer bags. 
Mark Cross




YSL




Moschino


----------



## meowmix318

shopbo said:


> I love those!! But then again, I never think you can have too much bling!


Amen to that


----------



## bankygirl

scgirl212 said:


> I've always wanted a pair of Charlotte Olympia kitty flats...I'm not sure if I like these or not. For $85, they may be the best I'll find at the rack!
> 
> Should I keep them? Or are they too trendy/blingy/childish.
> 
> View attachment 3686586


I say keep but if these are a 38 or 38.5 and you decide to return, please let me know. It is not beneath me to beg your local store shoe manager for a chargesend  Another TPF member gave me a heads up on a pair in my size but they were much more $$ and she said the glitter was shedding so be sure to look into options to protect the finish to avoid shedding. You got a really great deal and I'm sure you can style them in a way that doesn't make them look childish/trendy/blingy!

If anybody sees any CO Kitty Flats in 38 and 38.5 please let a girl know!


----------



## bankygirl

daisygrl said:


> Hello, NR shoppers. I have a quick question. Just came back from NR and purchased shoes for $89.99. They came with their original box. When I got home, I noticed that the box has original price of the shoes ($215) scratched and changed to $46.50. I know that NR does not usually end their prices with $.50. Would it be odd to inquire whether they would match the price? The box has style, shoe size, and color on it that matches my shoes - no doubt the box belongs to the shoes.


Is the sku number the same? Otherwise, I think you may be out of luck, but it never hurts to ask!


----------



## daisygrl

bankygirl said:


> Is the sku number the same? Otherwise, I think you may be out of luck, but it never hurts to ask!



Good point! I just checked and it is the same indeed! I will definitely ask. Thank you.


----------



## bagnutt

I pulled the trigger yesterday!


----------



## tnguyen87

bagnutt said:


> I pulled the trigger yesterday!
> View attachment 3686837


Congrats! It's gorgeous! I've been wanting a Pashli for the longest [emoji7]


----------



## ilovemykiddos

bagnutt said:


> I pulled the trigger yesterday!
> View attachment 3686837


Congrats bagnut, its beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

pursepectives said:


> Anyone know when the next CTR is? I know memorial weekend, but what days specifically?


I think it starts on the 26th??? But I'm unsure.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hello everyone,
I need an opinion....what do you guys think about these booties? These are not a rack item but I saw them online. Saint Laurent booties. Yay or nay.


----------



## minicake

bagnutt said:


> I pulled the trigger yesterday!
> View attachment 3686837


It's beautiful!!


----------



## Mimmy

bagnutt said:


> I pulled the trigger yesterday!
> View attachment 3686837



Gorgeous Pashli, bagnutt! Congrats on your bag and deal!


----------



## lms910

ilovemykiddos said:


> I think it starts on the 26th??? But I'm unsure.



I was told the 26th!


----------



## Michelle1x

Is today the start of triple points, anybody know?
I'm a huge yay on the YSL booties btw.  Those look a lot like miu miu's also.  Very cute and *amazingly* comfortable even though they are high- compared to Loubs which I can't wear at all.

PS- what is the name of that Rack reseller on IG that everybody likes?  Its a good idea to watch what these resellers find, to know what to be on the lookout for.


----------



## pursepectives

Michelle1x said:


> Is today the start of triple points, anybody know?
> I'm a huge yay on the YSL booties btw.  Those look a lot like miu miu's also.  Very cute and *amazingly* comfortable even though they are high- compared to Loubs which I can't wear at all.
> 
> PS- what is the name of that Rack reseller on IG that everybody likes?  Its a good idea to watch what these resellers find, to know what to be on the lookout for.


looks like May 3-7 
http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/c/rewards-bonus-points-events


----------



## LuxeDeb

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hello everyone,
> I need an opinion....what do you guys think about these booties? These are not a rack item but I saw them online. Saint Laurent booties. Yay or nay.



Nay, unless you are a 21 year old club kid, these look too clunky. They are probably comfortable, but not very chic.


----------



## bussbuss

leisurekitty said:


> My local Rack still has an additional 50% off boots there are loads of boots still on the racks but nothing designer. Surprisingly, I did a few designer bags.
> Mark Cross
> View attachment 3686729
> 
> View attachment 3686730
> 
> YSL
> View attachment 3686732
> 
> View attachment 3686733
> 
> Moschino
> View attachment 3686737


Awww nice did you get the ysl?...if not can you please pm the store


----------



## MamaSleepy

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> This one is the large reversible Liz tote. I found one months ago but the pouch was missing, which was fine. The price made it worth it. It was $185 and it has taken the place of my GM neverfull for travel. I don't have to baby it whatsoever. I think the retail was $600+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669363


Lucky you!  I know the outside coated canvas ought to be durable but what about when you reverse to the pretty uncoated canvas? I ask bc I was considering this tote reversed for the summer until I noticed the inside wasn't heavily coated like the outside was. Have you had any issues or perhaps you sprayed it with a repellent of some sort?


----------



## leisurekitty

bussbuss said:


> Awww nice did you get the ysl?...if not can you please pm the store



Yes! I purchased the YSL.


----------



## leisurekitty

Sz 41 Jimmy Choo 134 Galen Boot. Retail $1250 for $187.50 red tagged. PM if interested.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

MamaSleepy said:


> Lucky you!  I know the outside coated canvas ought to be durable but what about when you reverse to the pretty uncoated canvas? I ask bc I was considering this tote reversed for the summer until I noticed the inside wasn't heavily coated like the outside was. Have you had any issues or perhaps you sprayed it with a repellent of some sort?


I haven't used the reverse side as of yet but plan to this summer. I will definitely spray it with waterproof/stain spray due to the white/black background. I absolutely love this tote, dd does too. She just borrowed it. It's so much easier to deal with than my LV. I'm glad I bought it and you will not be disappointed with it if you get one. Most folks haven't seen MCM in a really long time so I get a few stares when I use it LOL. MCM is back!!


----------



## honey_babee

lms910 said:


> Not NR but great find! I had a $25 gift card from taking a survey so these were only $239 http://www.lastcall.com/Manolo-Blahnik-BB-Patent-70mm-Pump-Nude/prod43491875_cat5730006_cat000001_cat000000/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%2Fcategory.service%3FitemId%3Dcat5730006%26pageSize%3D117%26No%3D0%26Ns%3DPCS_SORT%26refinements%3D381&eItemId=prod43491875&cmCat=product



Omg, they are cute. Now I wanna buy them. But the stupid site keeps crashing on me. Gonna try again when I get home. I hope my size would still be available then!


----------



## bussbuss

leisurekitty said:


> Yes! I purchased the YSL.
> View attachment 3687477


Looks amazing....congratulations


----------



## krisvoys

Triple points is now thru Sunday!

I stopped at the rack today and found Stuart weitzman nudist goosebump suede sandals RT for $45, I'm a pretty happy girl right now although I didn't realize they had such a high heel on them!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

leisurekitty said:


> Yes! I purchased the YSL.



It looks really good on you. Jealous! Congratulations


----------



## bankygirl

bagnutt said:


> I pulled the trigger yesterday!
> View attachment 3686837


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## bankygirl

leisurekitty said:


> Sz 41 Jimmy Choo 134 Galen Boot. Retail $1250 for $187.50 red tagged. PM if interested.
> View attachment 3687481
> 
> View attachment 3687482


Those are HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## ummamia

ag681 said:


> Found the cutest rain jacket today!!
> View attachment 3679449
> View attachment 3679448



Hitting myself because I bought this for regular price in Asia [emoji24] it is a beautiful jacket!


----------



## joanah

These SW booties came out to $52


----------



## MamaSleepy

joanah said:


> These SW booties came out to $52


Congrats! I never find these bargains at our Nordstroms Rack and it's at the Mall of America. Lucky you.


----------



## joanah

MamaSleepy said:


> Congrats! I never find these bargains at our Nordstroms Rack and it's at the Mall of America. Lucky you.


 Thank you! They were tagged 199 but I had a feeling that they would ring up cheaper.


----------



## Ivan4

Ladies I have a rookie question.... what does "red tag" mean please?


----------



## bakeacookie

Ivan4 said:


> Ladies I have a rookie question.... what does "red tag" mean please?



It's the color of the tag on the item. Red means it's clearance.


----------



## bakeacookie

Family sent me on a mission to get gifts. 

$5 Sperry boots for the little girls, $150 w&r Ferragamo loafers for DBF, $30 Timberland boots for my brother. 

Need two more gifts, so I'll have to search another rack for them. 

It's fun to buy cheap, but awesome, gifts!


----------



## Michelle1x

I stumbled into a rack while at lunch today and *definitely* saw that they had replenished coats with many more desirable styles now that the additional 50 is over.  I saw a few DOMA leather jackets and some Julian David coats for women and men.  Just much more selection in general.


----------



## bakeacookie

Yup. More coats but no more additional discount. 

Noticed my rack mislabeled shoe sizes on a lot of shoes. Gotta check everywhere now [emoji849] 

I'm talking a size 38 flat labeled 41 and put in the 41 size. So off! 

Size 6 sandals labeled as 8.  They're not even close.


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> I pulled the trigger yesterday!
> View attachment 3686837



I can't believe it was still there! Congrats


----------



## afsweet

stopped by NR last night and there was no 50% off coats or boots or any winter accessories left out. things were very picked over in women's, but the men's shoe department was super stocked (nothing we liked though). the women's shoe section was full of tory burch plus an entire table. ferragamo flats and heels i saw months ago are finally red tagged but still pricey. my local NR is getting worse and worse.


----------



## jorton

stephc005 said:


> stopped by NR last night and there was no 50% off coats or boots or any winter accessories left out. things were very picked over in women's, but the men's shoe department was super stocked (nothing we liked though). the women's shoe section was full of tory burch plus an entire table. ferragamo flats and heels i saw months ago are finally red tagged but still pricey. my local NR is getting worse and worse.



Yep I agree. I haven't see a decent handbag at my rack in ages  It's all kate spade, MK, Marc jacobs, Rebecca minkoff, and Tory burch "outlet bags". Has anyone seen the new marc Jacobs bags at the rack.... they look... fake. They have that silver name plate thing but it says Marc Jacobs really big on it. Sigh... I miss the original nameplates and the original Natasha's.

It is getting worse and worse. Why would I pay $190 for a lower quality bag.... Often the nicer bags from full line go on sale for that price. And the shoes.... don't get me started. They still want $200 for Tory burch and coach.


----------



## deathcookie

If people/resellers continue to pay the exorbitant prices then NR will continue to list as such. Guess the economy is truly booming?  What I don't understand is the 50% boots/coats promo - was it really to just lure and bait people into the stores to spend more on higher margin items rather than clearing out out-of-season inventory?  Or what about prices going up instead of down on clearance items?  In the future, items will be dynamically priced based on time of day, season, etc. so you bet your bottom dollar people will continue to try to beat the system.


----------



## gquinn

My local store still has 50% boots but not coats.


----------



## Michelle1x

Yeah I was thinking today that I remember why I *stopped* going to Rack last year.  The 50% off dresses was a big win but when that was over- it is back to blah.
I think Rack was great when there were fewer Racks and Nordstrom saw themselves as primarily high end only.  
Remember when Rack had all those $5 items?  And tons of off season Nordstrom brand cashmere for $20?  None of that now.

Plus today I bought these and they refused to give me the additional 50 off, claiming that it didn't apply to open toe booties.


----------



## pursepectives

I feel like when rack deals are great, they're _really _great. Like refurbed designer shoes (rockstuds, CLs), discounted designer bags, 90%+ off retail apparel. But you don't always hit the motherlode every time you go, yet you know those deals are out there, and it's frustrating when you see others get them despite how long and hard you search. 

Especially since Nordstrom rack customer service isn't main line Nordstrom and is sometimes a pain to work with when you're trying to buy items they're just trying to get rid of at this point.


----------



## ladybeaumont

No more 50% off coats but I managed to snag some more 50% off boots:

Aquatalia Taylor Bootie - $48



rag & bone 'Newbury' Bootie - $38



Diane von Furstenberg Auletta Bootie - $75
(Kinda undecided on this one... thoughts?)



Aquatalia Faylynn Weatherproof Suede Bootie - $75
(This is a half size smaller on me so I'm undecided too on this one)


----------



## bakeacookie

deathcookie said:


> If people/resellers continue to pay the exorbitant prices then NR will continue to list as such. Guess the economy is truly booming?  What I don't understand is the 50% boots/coats promo - was it really to just lure and bait people into the stores to spend more on higher margin items rather than clearing out out-of-season inventory?  Or what about prices going up instead of down on clearance items?  In the future, items will be dynamically priced based on time of day, season, etc. so you bet your bottom dollar people will continue to try to beat the system.



It's surprising that the higher prices don't affect the resellers. 

It kinda felt like a lure because they had the bins of cheap boots around, then the brand and designers you really wanted were still white tag and full NR price. 

Their pricing scheme is ridiculous. I've seen some items there forever! And they never change price, and I've asked. That should've been clearanced out months ago. 



Michelle1x said:


> Yeah I was thinking today that I remember why I *stopped* going to Rack last year.  The 50% off dresses was a big win but when that was over- it is back to blah.
> I think Rack was great when there were fewer Racks and Nordstrom saw themselves as primarily high end only.
> Remember when Rack had all those $5 items?  And tons of off season Nordstrom brand cashmere for $20?  None of that now.
> 
> Plus today I bought these and they refused to give me the additional 50 off, claiming that it didn't apply to open toe booties.




I remember the $5, $10, $15, $20 items. They were so good! I had filled my wardrobe easily that way. 

Those were the good old days haha. 

I used to go weekly then. Now I go only for CTR or these 50% off promo times. 



pursepectives said:


> I feel like when rack deals are great, they're _really _great. Like refurbed designer shoes (rockstuds, CLs), discounted designer bags, 90%+ off retail apparel. But you don't always hit the motherlode every time you go, yet you know those deals are out there, and it's frustrating when you see others get them despite how long and hard you search.
> 
> Especially since Nordstrom rack customer service isn't main line Nordstrom and is sometimes a pain to work with when you're trying to buy items they're just trying to get rid of at this point.



Those are the real deals. The refurbs and the true discounted designer stuff. 

But with so many Rack stores now, they had to spread inventory, so it feels like each store gets like one good item that actually hits the floor. 

Wasn't it said before that most of the good stuff doesn't even leave the stock room?


----------



## bakeacookie

ladybeaumont said:


> No more 50% off coats but I managed to snag some more 50% off boots:
> 
> Aquatalia Taylor Bootie - $48
> View attachment 3688955
> 
> 
> rag & bone 'Newbury' Bootie - $38
> View attachment 3688956
> 
> 
> Diane von Furstenberg Auletta Bootie - $75
> (Kinda undecided on this one... thoughts?)
> View attachment 3688957
> 
> 
> Aquatalia Faylynn Weatherproof Suede Bootie - $75
> (This is a half size smaller on me so I'm undecided too on this one)
> View attachment 3688963



The first two are definite keepers. 

Not a fan of the DVF, and the smaller size one doesn't sound too comfy even at $75.


----------



## ladybeaumont

bakeacookie said:


> The first two are definite keepers.
> 
> Not a fan of the DVF, and the smaller size one doesn't sound too comfy even at $75.



Thanks! Looks like the last 2 will be returns.


----------



## pursepectives

ladybeaumont said:


> No more 50% off coats but I managed to snag some more 50% off boots:
> 
> Aquatalia Taylor Bootie - $48
> View attachment 3688955
> 
> 
> rag & bone 'Newbury' Bootie - $38
> View attachment 3688956
> 
> 
> Diane von Furstenberg Auletta Bootie - $75
> (Kinda undecided on this one... thoughts?)
> View attachment 3688957
> 
> 
> Aquatalia Faylynn Weatherproof Suede Bootie - $75
> (This is a half size smaller on me so I'm undecided too on this one)
> View attachment 3688963


I'm not a fan of cut out boots, just because you have to wear the right socks with it. Or no socks? Not sure and confusing shoes aren't worth it lol

There are a ton of those Aquatalia Faylynn booties at many stores in my area, and they're from last fall's full line Nordstrom sale, so recent transfers that were still marked up. I'd return and wait for the price to drop. I found the leather stiff and I think they're a made for Nordstrom design (so not part of Aquatalia's normal line) and the reviews on nr.com were mixed.


----------



## bankygirl

ladybeaumont said:


> No more 50% off coats but I managed to snag some more 50% off boots:
> 
> Aquatalia Taylor Bootie - $48
> View attachment 3688955
> 
> 
> rag & bone 'Newbury' Bootie - $38
> View attachment 3688956
> 
> 
> Diane von Furstenberg Auletta Bootie - $75
> (Kinda undecided on this one... thoughts?)
> View attachment 3688957
> 
> 
> Aquatalia Faylynn Weatherproof Suede Bootie - $75
> (This is a half size smaller on me so I'm undecided too on this one)
> View attachment 3688963


Those Newburys are  Love the first Aquas as well. I agree the DVF and half size down ones are returns. Great finds!


----------



## letteshop

leisurekitty said:


> Yes! I purchased the YSL.
> View attachment 3687477



Congrats!!  Such a beautiful bag.  Do you find the chain to be heavy/bulky?


----------



## ladybeaumont

pursepectives said:


> I'm not a fan of cut out boots, just because you have to wear the right socks with it. Or no socks? Not sure and confusing shoes aren't worth it lol
> 
> There are a ton of those Aquatalia Faylynn booties at many stores in my area, and they're from last fall's full line Nordstrom sale, so recent transfers that were still marked up. I'd return and wait for the price to drop. I found the leather stiff and I think they're a made for Nordstrom design (so not part of Aquatalia's normal line) and the reviews on nr.com were mixed.





bankygirl said:


> Those Newburys are  Love the first Aquas as well. I agree the DVF and half size down ones are returns. Great finds!



Thanks guys! I will definitely return the last two.


----------



## lbg4unme

Has anyone had the fringe cut off the Stuart Weitzman mane fringe boots? If so did it look ok? I found a pair today but am not sure I'm a fringe person.


----------



## sigma

lbg4unme said:


> Has anyone had the fringe cut off the Stuart Weitzman mane fringe boots? If so did it look ok? I found a pair today but am not sure I'm a fringe person.
> View attachment 3689701



I had one cut it off and looks the same as 5050. You can use a good nail clip to cut.


----------



## pursepectives

sigma said:


> I had one cut it off and looks the same as 5050. You can use a good nail clip to cut.


Do you have pictures? Afraid of cutting it and having it ruined


----------



## bagnutt

sigma said:


> I had one cut it off and looks the same as 5050. You can use a good nail clip to cut.



I love a good hack! [emoji51][emoji106]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Loving everyone's finds. Hope everyone is doing well. [emoji177][emoji173]️

I feel like I've been a ghost [emoji317] in the thread, lol. 

My NR's have NOTHING. Hopefully by CTR this will change!


----------



## sigma

pursepectives said:


> Do you have pictures? Afraid of cutting it and having it ruined



Don't worry it's easy to do . Just cut one at a time. It will take a little while so just be patient. You may cut one at the bottom to try out, like I did. You cannot tell the difference from 5050 unless you look very closely.


----------



## pursepectives

Is anyone interested in light beige highlands? Size 8 and too small for me so I'm returning. They're w&r for $229 and this location does charge sends. They do have a black scuff that was already there when I bought them. It looks like color transfer from black boots. PM for location and time to call.


----------



## AnnaFreud

pursepectives said:


> I'm not a fan of cut out boots, just because you have to wear the right socks with it. Or no socks? Not sure and confusing shoes aren't worth it lol
> 
> There are a ton of those Aquatalia Faylynn booties at many stores in my area, and they're from last fall's full line Nordstrom sale, so recent transfers that were still marked up. I'd return and wait for the price to drop. I found the leather stiff and I think they're a made for Nordstrom design (so not part of Aquatalia's normal line) and the reviews on nr.com were mixed.



Do you know what the deal is with the "Aquatalia by Marvin K" brand vs just Aquatalia? 

Sorry to high jack your comment, OP.


----------



## ilysukixD

lbg4unme said:


> Has anyone had the fringe cut off the Stuart Weitzman mane fringe boots? If so did it look ok? I found a pair today but am not sure I'm a fringe person.
> View attachment 3689701



I'm sure you can just cut it or go to cobbler store to have it remove.


----------



## ilysukixD

Is it just me or I'm seeing a lot SW fringe boots online lately? I'm still sad that couldn't find one in my size and seeing ppl reselling it online for a greater price .


----------



## lbg4unme

sigma said:


> I had one cut it off and looks the same as 5050. You can use a good nail clip to cut.





ilysukixD said:


> I'm sure you can just cut it or go to cobbler store to have it remove.



Thanks! I plan to keep the fringe for a bit and then see a cobbler or invest in good nail clippers. It will be like 2 pair of boots in one.


----------



## pursepectives

ilysukixD said:


> Is it just me or I'm seeing a lot SW fringe boots online lately? I'm still sad that couldn't find one in my size and seeing ppl reselling it online for a greater price .


I saw two 8.5 in my store that still does charge sends. Have you tried to search and send one? Some stores still do charge sends.


----------



## bankygirl

peacelovesequin said:


> Loving everyone's finds. Hope everyone is doing well. [emoji177][emoji173]️
> 
> I feel like I've been a ghost [emoji317] in the thread, lol.
> 
> My NR's have NOTHING. Hopefully by CTR this will change!


We miss you! Hope you are enjoying your MCM, PLS!


----------



## ilysukixD

pursepectives said:


> I saw two 8.5 in my store that still does charge sends. Have you tried to search and send one? Some stores still do charge sends.



I'm looking for size 7 or 7.5, I have called before but they redirected me to a lot of store that have my size but all of them told me they don't do charge and send. Anyway thank you!!


----------



## ilysukixD

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...e-knee-boot-wide-width-available?color=NICSUE
NR have the suede 50/50 but cost $350, that's almost half the price of the original price but still, I see people get SW for under $100. Not sure if should continue searching or just purchase it.


----------



## bagnutt

joanah said:


> Found these beauties today they had Cl Bianca's in a 37 1/2 if anyone is interested. Store does not ship.



Lovely find! Perfect neutral [emoji846]


----------



## pursepectives

ilysukixD said:


> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...e-knee-boot-wide-width-available?color=NICSUE
> NR have the suede 50/50 but cost $350, that's almost half the price of the original price but still, I see people get SW for under $100. Not sure if should continue searching or just purchase it.


That's not a bad price for suede 5050s that you wouldn't have to trim off lol
You can always buy a few and return them to your local store in the hopes they'll clearance out by next winter (can't exactly wear them now).


----------



## Mimmy

joanah said:


> Found these beauties today they had Cl Bianca's in a 37 1/2 if anyone is interested. Store does not ship.



Wow, beautiful! Great find, joanah.


----------



## ilysukixD

pursepectives said:


> I saw two 8.5 in my store that still does charge sends. Have you tried to search and send one? Some stores still do charge sends.



Can you PM your store please!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Store doesn't do charge sends 
Of course the only Weitzman boots I find are white tag




White tag Tory Burch




Purple velvet Dries Van Noten boots




$12 Ugg rain boots that I have to ship to my friend in California since the store doesn't do charge sends anymore lol


Alexander Wang






If anyone sees the fringe Weitzman in 6.5-7.5 at a store that does chargesends please PM! Tia! I've looked twice a week for them at both the racks here and no luck. They are still getting more boots here. I saw them bring more from the back and I'm seeing stuff I didn't see on Wednesday.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

I'm looking for this pair of Paul Green loafers (style name: Jojo). 




If you see a size 9.5, please let me know. 

Thank you!


----------



## Meganlea0913

$230 Saint Laurent Fringe Tote at Last Chance [emoji7]


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Will someone explain to me why tags and barcodes are typically covered in this thread? Is it TPF faux pas to request that info via PM? Thanks!


----------



## Miramar168

What do you think of these Aquatalia Chrissy boots? Red tag $100, then 50% off. I like them but my friend was like meh. [emoji13]

Also found them online in black on NR.com and randomly on Sears.com for $49, so they be not be full line, possibly made for Nordstrom? [emoji848]


----------



## Mimmy

Miramar168 said:


> What do you think of these Aquatalia Chrissy boots? Red tag $100, then 50% off. I like them but my friend was like meh. [emoji13]
> 
> Also found them online in black on NR.com and randomly on Sears.com for $49, so they be not be full line, possibly made for Nordstrom? [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3691750
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691760
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691762



Tbh, I think they are nice enough boots, but they are Via Spiga, not Aquatalia, Miramar. The price is decent, but it's not that difficult to find Via Spiga's on sale. If you love them, keep them. Otherwise I think that you can find nicer ones. [emoji6]


----------



## gquinn

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Will someone explain to me why tags and barcodes are typically covered in this thread? Is it TPF faux pas to request that info via PM? Thanks!



I think some do this to prevent resellers from searching and buying up all the stock using the SKU. Most members will be happy to provide the SKU to other contributing TPFers.


----------



## leisurekitty

My boot finds - all of them found today, the last day of the sale:
From l-r
Rag & Bone Mabel
Rag & Bone Margot
Joie Dalton
Joie Monte
Alberto Fermani


----------



## bakeacookie

Is it true then boot sale ends today?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

gquinn said:


> I think some do this to prevent resellers from searching and buying up all the stock using the SKU. Most members will be happy to provide the SKU to other contributing TPFers.



Thank you.


----------



## leisurekitty

bakeacookie said:


> Is it true then boot sale ends today?



That's what the SA said at my local NR


----------



## bakeacookie

leisurekitty said:


> That's what the SA said at my local NR



Thanks!


----------



## rm_petite

Lucky purchased [emoji7]


----------



## ting0236

Went to my local NR today and no more 50%off for boots!


----------



## Mimmy

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3692008
> View attachment 3692009
> 
> Lucky purchased [emoji7]



Very lucky purchase, rm_petite! Lucky that you wear such a small size too! [emoji3]


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Miramar168 said:


> What do you think of these Aquatalia Chrissy boots? Red tag $100, then 50% off. I like them but my friend was like meh. [emoji13]
> 
> Also found them online in black on NR.com and randomly on Sears.com for $49, so they be not be full line, possibly made for Nordstrom? [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3691750
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691760
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691762


If you don't love them, return them. You can find much better shoes at the rack in that price range.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

leisurekitty said:


> My boot finds - all of them found today, the last day of the sale:
> From l-r
> Rag & Bone Mabel
> Rag & Bone Margot
> Joie Dalton
> Joie Monte
> Alberto Fermani


Wow!!!! What a haul! I only got one pair of boots during the boot sale since there was nothing exciting. Congrats on your finds!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3692008
> View attachment 3692009
> 
> Lucky purchased [emoji7]


Awesome find! Congrats on your lucky find.


----------



## honey_babee

Heading to buffalo in a few weeks, anyone know any good NRs? I never have any luck with NRs  All I find are the made for outlet stuff and nothing from full line


----------



## honey_babee

ilysukixD said:


> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...e-knee-boot-wide-width-available?color=NICSUE
> NR have the suede 50/50 but cost $350, that's almost half the price of the original price but still, I see people get SW for under $100. Not sure if should continue searching or just purchase it.



Arg, I bought mine from NR full price at $450. If you really really love them, i would suggest buying them. Although, it might go on deeper discount since summer is coming up. If its not final sale, maybe buy it and keep searching for the next month and if you find nothing, keep it. If you find something cheaper, you can just return this one? 



rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3692008
> View attachment 3692009
> 
> Lucky purchased [emoji7]


SO LUCKY.


----------



## bakeacookie

When's the next CTR ?


----------



## ladybeaumont

bakeacookie said:


> When's the next CTR ?



May 26 I think?


----------



## bakeacookie

ladybeaumont said:


> May 26 I think?



Thanks!


----------



## bankygirl

I have a feeling that since the promo ended early, we are going to start seeing all the designer boots back out on the floor


----------



## destine2b

I can't find anything high end like Gucci at my local NR store. I also wear 4-4.5 shoe size. Every time I come there, big disappointment. All the big sizes are available. I feel sad leaving the store empty handed most of the time.


----------



## Dahls

Meganlea0913 said:


> $230 Saint Laurent Fringe Tote at Last Chance [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691615


So nice! Did you buy it?


----------



## ilysukixD

honey_babee said:


> Arg, I bought mine from NR full price at $450. If you really really love them, i would suggest buying them. Although, it might go on deeper discount since summer is coming up. If its not final sale, maybe buy it and keep searching for the next month and if you find nothing, keep it. If you find something cheaper, you can just return this one?
> 
> 
> SO LUCKY.


I'm going to passed, $300 or above for any footwear is too expensive IMO. A few years ago I got really lucky and scored a SW patent leather boots for $199. Like you said they might reduce their prices even further!


----------



## Meganlea0913

Dahls said:


> So nice! Did you buy it?



Of course!!


----------



## bakeacookie

I'll be in Hawaii this month, any recommendations? I believe there's the Ward and the Hyatt Centric, according to google maps lol.


----------



## krisvoys

I went in to my local rack the other day and saw a couple SAs scanning all the marked down boots and overheard them talking about how someone scored a penny item so they were rechecking every pair.


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted these earlier. Pm for location  Heels are Manolo


----------



## meowmix318

destine2b said:


> I can't find anything high end like Gucci at my local NR store. I also wear 4-4.5 shoe size. Every time I come there, big disappointment. All the big sizes are available. I feel sad leaving the store empty handed most of the time.


All the last few trips I have had, I left empty handed too


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Hey Hawaii ladies! I am in Maui for the next two weeks... I was thinking of taking a flight to Honolulu for the day to go shopping. Just wondering if it worth my while? [emoji4]


----------



## 28thofmay

No more additional 50% off anything but they did put out some W&R shoes. Saw these Gucci, Givenchy, a couple Prada. I was hoping to see some Rockstuds with all these other designer shoes.


----------



## snibor

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3693626
> View attachment 3693627
> View attachment 3693628
> 
> No more additional 50% off anything but they did put out some W&R shoes. Saw these Gucci, Givenchy, a couple Prada. I was hoping to see some Rockstuds with all these other designer shoes.



Cannot believe Gucci tian slides!


----------



## 28thofmay

snibor said:


> Cannot believe Gucci tian slides!


I ended up getting those! They were $89.97


----------



## snibor

28thofmay said:


> I ended up getting those! They were $89.97



No way!!!  That is unbelievable!  Congrats. Your gonna look so pretty this summer.


----------



## peacelovesequin

28thofmay said:


> I ended up getting those! They were $89.97



Amazing deal!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3693626
> View attachment 3693627
> View attachment 3693628
> 
> No more additional 50% off anything but they did put out some W&R shoes. Saw these Gucci, Givenchy, a couple Prada. I was hoping to see some Rockstuds with all these other designer shoes.


Wow! Awesome find!!!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Nothing to report from my little rack here...excited about all of your finds.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

28thofmay said:


> I ended up getting those! They were $89.97



Nice!
Enjoy them!  Yay!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Might be heading to Northern VA/D.C./Maryland in the next weekend or two. 

Any suggestions which Rack locations I should check out?  

Typically go to the one in Potomac Mills. Once before to the one at Tysons. 

Thanks!


----------



## iLuvBeauty

28thofmay said:


> I ended up getting those! They were $89.97



That was a steal


----------



## bagnutt

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3693626
> View attachment 3693627
> View attachment 3693628
> 
> No more additional 50% off anything but they did put out some W&R shoes. Saw these Gucci, Givenchy, a couple Prada. I was hoping to see some Rockstuds with all these other designer shoes.



[emoji177][emoji173]️ the Gucci slides!


----------



## bagnutt

BlackGrayRed said:


> Might be heading to Northern VA/D.C./Maryland in the next weekend or two.
> 
> Any suggestions which Rack locations I should check out?
> 
> Typically go to the one in Potomac Mills. Once before to the one at Tysons.
> 
> Thanks!



Tysons seems to get good inventory. I have done a couple of charge sends with that store.


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone see any 50/50 fringe in a size 7 that will charge send?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

BlackGrayRed said:


> Might be heading to Northern VA/D.C./Maryland in the next weekend or two.
> 
> Any suggestions which Rack locations I should check out?
> 
> Typically go to the one in Potomac Mills. Once before to the one at Tysons.
> 
> Thanks!



Potomac Mills is my favorite and Springfield is my least favorite...the most high end shoe they carry is Tory Burch [emoji19]


----------



## yakusoku.af

bakeacookie said:


> I'll be in Hawaii this month, any recommendations? I believe there's the Ward and the Hyatt Centric, according to google maps lol.



There's only 2. I go to both once or twice a week. I feel like Waikiki gets a lot of the store transfers. But Ward is where I spotted the YSL refurb bag. Buuuut that's the first time I've seen YSL at the rack in general. 
If you can go to both, in general they don't have awesome stuff all the time but something good does pop up every once and a while. And it seems like the assortment does vary between both stores. Last week Waikiki had a whole table of coach keychains and I went to Ward a day after and no coach. 
And the one at Ward is right next to Tj Maxx with a runway section.


----------



## yakusoku.af

ballerinakgurl said:


> Hey Hawaii ladies! I am in Maui for the next two weeks... I was thinking of taking a flight to Honolulu for the day to go shopping. Just wondering if it worth my while? [emoji4]



If you are flying over to go to more than just Nord Rack then maybe. If it's only for Nord Rack, then I would say no. They don't always have great finds. 
I sometimes find stuff at the Waikele outlets but it hasn't been great lately. They had a table of Louboutin's at the Barneys outlet last month but they were all over expensive. Off Saks outlet has more designer bags but the discounts aren't very high.


----------



## bussbuss

BlackGrayRed said:


> Might be heading to Northern VA/D.C./Maryland in the next weekend or two.
> 
> Any suggestions which Rack locations I should check out?
> 
> Typically go to the one in Potomac Mills. Once before to the one at Tysons.
> 
> Thanks!


Potomac mills is really good.....ive heard there are a few in dc tat are also good but not sure which ones....i gi to the dulles store and its a hit or miss....good on shoes though


----------



## bakeacookie

yakusoku.af said:


> There's only 2. I go to both once or twice a week. I feel like Waikiki gets a lot of the store transfers. But Ward is where I spotted the YSL refurb bag. Buuuut that's the first time I've seen YSL at the rack in general.
> If you can go to both, in general they don't have awesome stuff all the time but something good does pop up every once and a while. And it seems like the assortment does vary between both stores. Last week Waikiki had a whole table of coach keychains and I went to Ward a day after and no coach.
> And the one at Ward is right next to Tj Maxx with a runway section.



Thank you! I should be able to hit up both, since I'm staying in Waikiki and would be near Ward several times during my trip. I just gotta be quick and not spend too long there! Haha.


----------



## Mimmy

Almost can't believe I passed on these ...




Sadly, this store doesn't do charge/sends. [emoji853]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

bagnutt said:


> Tysons seems to get good inventory. I have done a couple of charge sends with that store.



Thank you!
Will make sure to stop by whenever I'm in the area. 
There's only one, right? Same side as Tiffany & Co.?


----------



## BlackGrayRed

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Potomac Mills is my favorite and Springfield is my least favorite...the most high end shoe they carry is Tory Burch [emoji19]



Thank you!

I've found some nice things at Potomac. 
Nothing too crazy...yet!


----------



## rm_petite

Mimmy said:


> Very lucky purchase, rm_petite! Lucky that you wear such a small size too! [emoji3]



Yes!, its very hard to find my size and a very good deal designer shoes.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

bussbuss said:


> Potomac mills is really good.....ive heard there are a few in dc tat are also good but not sure which ones....i gi to the dulles store and its a hit or miss....good on shoes though



Thank you!
Will have to check out the D.C. ones soon!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Found this gorg Moncler vest at LC for $134 from $895.




& picked up two Proenza Schouler dresses at the Rack. Original retail $1850. Blue was $99 and pink was $49.






On a side note, a Last Chance employee told me she's been wanting a Valentino crossbody but hasn't been able to find one before it hits the floor. I told her to check out the Rack and apparently, her sister who works as security at one of the downtown Racks, started looking for her and found one this Monday for under $300. She's super cool so I was happy for her but man employees really get the best stuff.


----------



## krisvoys

hellokimmiee said:


> Found this gorg Moncler vest at LC for $134 from $895.
> 
> View attachment 3695584
> 
> 
> & picked up two Proenza Schouler dresses at the Rack. Original retail $1850. Blue was $99 and pink was $49.
> 
> View attachment 3695612
> 
> View attachment 3695646
> 
> 
> On a side note, a Last Chance employee told me she's been wanting a Valentino crossbody but hasn't been able to find one before it hits the floor. I told her to check out the Rack and apparently, her sister who works as security at one of the downtown Racks, started looking for her and found one this Monday for under $300. She's super cool so I was happy for her but man employees really get the best stuff.



Those dresses are gorgeous, and such a great price. Congrats!


----------



## nashpoo

Celine sunnies!


----------



## krisvoys

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...zman-goodland-over-the-knee-boot?color=BLASUE

Saw these online for any of my fellow big footed ladies out there!


----------



## pursepectives

Has anyone else seen this new signage?
Spells out no PAs, no holds, and no immediate rebuys. Also straight up calls out resellers. But on the bright side you can get them to price match like full line Nordstrom does.


----------



## gquinn

pursepectives said:


> Has anyone else seen this new signage?
> Spells out no PAs, no holds, and no immediate rebuys. Also straight up calls out resellers. But on the bright side you can get them to price match like full line Nordstrom does.
> View attachment 3696279



This was the sign they put last May when they stopped price adjustments.


----------



## pursepectives

gquinn said:


> This was the sign they put last May when they stopped price adjustments.


Yeah it says may 2016 on the bottom, just surprised they've brought it out since I've never seen it before? My store is confusing and never consistent with policy.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Maybe if they started enforcing them? Like the reseller/bulk purchaser ones? But they won't because business is business.


----------



## bakeacookie

Seriously. Did they not see on Instagram with the resellers buying cartful of boots? Literal cartfuls of boots. Where's the policy enforcement there? 

I'm not going to be surprised if some of the more expensive boots are returned by 90 days. Lol 

Business is business. Don't put stuff up you won't enforce. 


But you know what raises an eyebrow? When I buy multiple pairs of designer anything in one size. Like what? It's weird I want more than one thing? 

My store is weird.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

28thofmay said:


> I ended up getting those! They were $89.97


$90 bucks! WOW! That was a real score. I want a pair but too cheap to spend the retail bucks on what are technically $20 nike slides, but if I found them for $90 I would have definitely bought them. I love ALL the prints and Gucci is on fire right now. I've been buying pieces like a crazy person LOL!!


----------



## Goldilush

BlackGrayRed said:


> Might be heading to Northern VA/D.C./Maryland in the next weekend or two.
> 
> Any suggestions which Rack locations I should check out?
> 
> Typically go to the one in Potomac Mills. Once before to the one at Tysons.
> 
> Thanks!


For clothes, the L St location in DC is good (Red Line Farragut North or Orange Line Farragut West). I have had luck with shoes at the Chevy Chase NR - there is also a good TJMaxx with a Runway across the street and quite a lot of good stores nearby. I prefer shopping there to Tysons 1 &2.   You can visit the L St NR and hop on the metro (red line) up to  Friendship Heights stop for the Chevy Chase NR.


----------



## honey_babee

bakeacookie said:


> Seriously. Did they not see on Instagram with the resellers buying cartful of boots? Literal cartfuls of boots. Where's the policy enforcement there?
> 
> I'm not going to be surprised if some of the more expensive boots are returned by 90 days. Lol
> 
> Business is business. Don't put stuff up you won't enforce.
> 
> 
> But you know what raises an eyebrow? When I buy multiple pairs of designer anything in one size. Like what? It's weird I want more than one thing?
> 
> My store is weird.



That's so weird. Like if you buy multiple pairs of DIFFERENT shoes in the same size, clearly your buying for yourself and not a reseller. *eye rolls


----------



## Kikir84

I can't believe I actually have a penny find. Feel like I've been waiting for this moment my entire shopping career.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Kikir84 said:


> I can't believe I actually have a penny find. Feel like I've been waiting for this moment my entire shopping career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696974
> View attachment 3696975


Wow that is amazing! Congrats on those DJPs!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted moncler size 3 red tag $270


----------



## lvchanelboy

Here's a better pic of it I was in a rush


----------



## snibor

Kikir84 said:


> I can't believe I actually have a penny find. Feel like I've been waiting for this moment my entire shopping career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696974
> View attachment 3696975



Totally insane!


----------



## applecidered

Hm... it seems very subjective regarding that reseller line. There is no way of knowing whether or not someone is buying for resell. Besides, even if they are they can take their merchandise and return with the receipt, no questions asked. There is no way to enforce final sale, at least I've never seen it enforced at a Nordstrom or Rack ever.


----------



## bagnutt

Kikir84 said:


> I can't believe I actually have a penny find. Feel like I've been waiting for this moment my entire shopping career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696974
> View attachment 3696975



Congrats! The first one is always so exciting


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Went to do a return, left with penny Pucci sunglasses [emoji41]


----------



## Tomsmom

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Went to do a return, left with penny Pucci sunglasses [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697627



They look so cool congratulations!!


----------



## joanah

Has anyone seen any Moncler jackets for men? I'm dying to find one for my brother!


----------



## joanah

hellokimmiee said:


> Found this gorg Moncler vest at LC for $134 from $895.
> 
> View attachment 3695584
> 
> 
> & picked up two Proenza Schouler dresses at the Rack. Original retail $1850. Blue was $99 and pink was $49.
> 
> View attachment 3695612
> 
> View attachment 3695646
> 
> 
> On a side note, a Last Chance employee told me she's been wanting a Valentino crossbody but hasn't been able to find one before it hits the floor. I told her to check out the Rack and apparently, her sister who works as security at one of the downtown Racks, started looking for her and found one this Monday for under $300. She's super cool so I was happy for her but man employees really get the best stuff.



Loveeeeeeee that vest!


----------



## lms910

Best find ever today!!




Kate Spade refurb tote that was tagged wrong!! It was marked $19.97 and the manager honored it!!! Momma got it for me for my first Mothers Day gift! And its blue for my soon to be born baby boy!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

lms910 said:


> Best find ever today!!
> 
> View attachment 3697964
> 
> 
> Kate Spade refurb tote that was tagged wrong!! It was marked $19.97 and the manager honored it!!! Momma got it for me for my first Mothers Day gift! And its blue for my soon to be born baby boy!
> 
> View attachment 3697963



Congrats on your find! Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Kikir84 said:


> I can't believe I actually have a penny find. Feel like I've been waiting for this moment my entire shopping career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696974
> View attachment 3696975



Wait! What? This actually happens at the Rack? I wish that store was closer to me. Would love to pop in there more often. So that truly is the deal of the century. Congrats!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Goldilush said:


> For clothes, the L St location in DC is good (Red Line Farragut North or Orange Line Farragut West). I have had luck with shoes at the Chevy Chase NR - there is also a good TJMaxx with a Runway across the street and quite a lot of good stores nearby. I prefer shopping there to Tysons 1 &2.   You can visit the L St NR and hop on the metro (red line) up to  Friendship Heights stop for the Chevy Chase NR.



Thank you!
Great tips.


----------



## peacelovesequin

YankeeDooney said:


> Wait! What? This actually happens at the Rack? I wish that store was closer to me. Would love to pop in there more often. So that truly is the deal of the century. Congrats!



Once upon a time, it rained unicorns (penny items). It's become increasingly harder to find them but sometimes your lucky! [emoji106]

Happy Mother's Day everyone! [emoji175][emoji257]


----------



## bagnutt

Traveling for work. This store does charge sends. PM me for store info if interested in anything.

Givenchy Pandora, missing the long strap and no duster $669


----------



## bagnutt

Pashlis, various colors. These are slightly smaller than the one I bought a few weeks ago $349


----------



## bagnutt

PS1 $540 RT


	

		
			
		

		
	
r


----------



## bagnutt

MCM backpack $394


----------



## bagnutt

D&G backpack $649


----------



## bagnutt

,


----------



## chizan8384

bagnutt said:


> Pashlis, various colors. These are slightly smaller than the one I bought a few weeks ago $349
> View attachment 3698753
> 
> View attachment 3698754



PM-ed you [emoji3]


----------



## Leto

bagnutt said:


> Pashlis, various colors. These are slightly smaller than the one I bought a few weeks ago $349
> View attachment 3698753
> 
> View attachment 3698754



I've never seen so many pashlis at once!


----------



## bagnutt

Longchamp bucket refurb leather/suede $235


----------



## bagnutt

Louboutin lotto 
refurb $199, PM me your size


----------



## bagnutt

Gucci loafers 39
$558


----------



## bagnutt

This place is a goldmine, but I am hating this pricing trend on the designer shoes!! There's lots of Tributes here, but they are $489+


----------



## bagnutt

These Tributes are red tagged for $299 / 40.5, look new not refurbished


----------



## bagnutt

Another Loub refurb, send me your size $249


----------



## bagnutt

Rockstuds $509 / 5.5


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino camo flats with box & duster $559 / 36


----------



## bagnutt

Pandora and PS1 are gone.
CONGRATS LADIES AND HAPPY MOTHERS DAY [emoji177][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino satin bow pumps 37.5
/ $389


----------



## bagnutt

VERY tempted by these neon pink Rockstuds pumps, but I think I will pass. $349 / 38.5


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent rope wedge 39 / $489


----------



## bagnutt

Miu Miu 37 / $299 RT


----------



## meowmix318

Makes me want to go to Hawaii every time I see bagnutt's posts


----------



## bagnutt

CL So Kate's are gone! 
I have left the store, but the lace ups were still there. 
That was fun [emoji41]
Glad some of the ladies here were able to do charge sends!


----------



## bagnutt

meowmix318 said:


> Makes me want to go to Hawaii every time I see bagnutt's posts



I live in CA (Bay Area). But Hawaii sounds pretty good right now!


----------



## pecknnibble

bagnutt said:


> CL So Kate's are gone!
> I have left the store, but the lace ups were still there.
> That was fun [emoji41]
> Glad some of the ladies here were able to do charge sends!



Thanks for always posting your finds! Much appreciated [emoji171]


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi bagnutt,
Were these at Hayward or in sf? We used to live in the Bay Area but I used to frequent the Dublin location although I couldn't find anything good there. Thank you for sharing your finds! You're awesome!!!


----------



## bagnutt

I am traveling for work, not in the Bay Area right now.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

bagnutt said:


> I am traveling for work, not in the Bay Area right now.


Ohhh I see! This rack is really a goldmine then. Happy Mother's Day and thanks for your reply


----------



## Fashionista365

size 35 not refub $559.97


----------



## bakeacookie

Found this Akris Punti cashmere-wool blend poncho and shawl combo for $199. 

Pretty happy, I can use this in different places either together or with the separate pieces.


----------



## bakeacookie

Found these w&r, (missing the dustbag, otherwise fine) for $70 from $225

Usually not a fan based on their original and rack price, but these were super comfy so I got them.


----------



## lms910

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3699051
> 
> 
> Found these w&r, (missing the dustbag, otherwise fine) for $70 from $225
> 
> Usually not a fan based on their original and rack price, but these were super comfy so I got them.



I own these in SIX colors. They are the comfiest shoes ever and that's a great price!!


----------



## bakeacookie

lms910 said:


> I own these in SIX colors. They are the comfiest shoes ever and that's a great price!!



Oh, good to know! These are my first Tory Burch shoes and they are so comfy!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

hellokimmiee said:


> Found this gorg Moncler vest at LC for $134 from $895.
> 
> View attachment 3695584
> 
> 
> & picked up two Proenza Schouler dresses at the Rack. Original retail $1850. Blue was $99 and pink was $49.
> 
> View attachment 3695612
> 
> View attachment 3695646
> 
> 
> On a side note, a Last Chance employee told me she's been wanting a Valentino crossbody but hasn't been able to find one before it hits the floor. I told her to check out the Rack and apparently, her sister who works as security at one of the downtown Racks, started looking for her and found one this Monday for under $300. She's super cool so I was happy for her but man employees really get the best stuff.



I have that Proenza dress in blue that I got at an NYC sample sale. Great find. I wore it at a party with Fendi combat boots that I got at NR and it looked awesome. Enjoy!


----------



## meowmix318

bagnutt said:


> I live in CA (Bay Area). But Hawaii sounds pretty good right now!


Oh lol I thought these are from Hawaii. But still want to go back to Hawaii.


----------



## bagnutt

If anyone has their eye on clearance jewelry, I think all Racks just did markdowns in accessories. 
I got these Eddie Borgo pave spike earrings for $40 (from $150).


----------



## vornado

Hi, dear tpfers, I will be in Palo Alto for couple of days, which NRs I should go? Thanks a lot!


----------



## iloveallpurses

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3699051
> 
> 
> Found these w&r, (missing the dustbag, otherwise fine) for $70 from $225
> 
> Usually not a fan based on their original and rack price, but these were super comfy so I got them.



Hi there, at which store u found these? Thats a fantastic price[emoji4]


----------



## bagnutt

vornado said:


> Hi, dear tpfers, I will be in Palo Alto for couple of days, which NRs I should go? Thanks a lot!



If you can, go to the East Palo Alto Rack mid week (for refurb bags). It is not a designer designated store however, so they don't really have a lot of premium designer shoes. For that, check out 9th Street in SF. Happy hunting!


----------



## krisvoys

I'm surprised bagnutt found so many amazing things on a Sunday. I usually avoid the rack on sundays and mondays since they don't get shipments those days. Do you think they just held those items from Saturday's shipment? I may need to start checking my rack on sundays now!


----------



## Cthai

Hi! I will be traveling to Cleveland Ohio next week for work, any recommendations on racks I should go too? I will be there for a week.


----------



## elyseindc

Cthai said:


> Hi! I will be traveling to Cleveland Ohio next week for work, any recommendations on racks I should go too? I will be there for a week.



I would recommend the NR in Legacy Village. The NR in Crocker Park doesn't really get anything better than Tory Burch and Kate Spade. 

If you're down for a hunt (a la Last Chance)- check out Gabriel Brothers.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

elyseindc said:


> I would recommend the NR in Legacy Village. The NR in Crocker Park doesn't really get anything better than Tory Burch and Kate Spade.
> 
> If you're down for a hunt (a la Last Chance)- check out Gabriel Brothers.





Cthai said:


> Hi! I will be traveling to Cleveland Ohio next week for work, any recommendations on racks I should go too? I will be there for a week.



I agree Legacy Village has some great things to find, but I found it super crowed and a bit chaotic. 

Crocker Park did have a lot of hidden gems when I went a few times (my husband had a work placement in Avon Lake for a year so I got to visit the area). Shoes there I found were amazing, Dior, Givenchy, Burberry, etc. They also have designated designer racks but didn't see too many exciting items there. [emoji4]


----------



## pepperdiva

bagnutt said:


> Traveling for work. This store does charge sends. PM me for store info if interested in anything.
> 
> Givenchy Pandora, missing the long strap and no duster $669
> View attachment 3698752



I hope someone got this! I have this bag and love it!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

I know a few ladies asked about NR in Hawaii. If you guys are going to be here, check out the new Off Saks Fifth outlet at Ala Moana. The prices aren't as good as the rack but they had a lot of designer bags and shoes. But most stuff was pricey like bags over $1000 and shoes over $500. But they had Balenciaga bags, Prada bags, Fendi shoes, and more.


----------



## Daijoubu

@bagnutt Gorgeous! Which rack are these pashlis from?


----------



## vornado

bagnutt said:


> If you can, go to the East Palo Alto Rack mid week (for refurb bags). It is not a designer designated store however, so they don't really have a lot of premium designer shoes. For that, check out 9th Street in SF. Happy hunting!



Thank you, I will check them after work!


----------



## Cthai

The rack near me have a lot of Bobbie brown makeup and BB cream. 

Pick 3 of these up since I use them a lot and summer is here. They where $9


----------



## Michelle1x

bagnutt said:


> If you can, go to the East Palo Alto Rack mid week (for refurb bags). It is not a designer designated store however, so they don't really have a lot of premium designer shoes. For that, check out 9th Street in SF. Happy hunting!



Has anybody ever found a high end red tag designer bag in Palo Alto?
I used to go there 3x/week.  I never found a designer bag.  Every designer bag I ever found was in SF.


----------



## bagnutt

Michelle1x said:


> Has anybody ever found a high end red tag designer bag in Palo Alto?
> I used to go there 3x/week.  I never found a designer bag.  Every designer bag I ever found was in SF.



I bought my Chloe Marcie and Stella Fallabella at PA. 
I spotted a Rockstud tote there that a forum member did a charge send on. Also spotted PS1, Jimmy Choo, Burberry, D&G, Ferragamo and a couple of other Chloe at Palo Alto. It's all about timing!


----------



## Bellamay

He'll which location


----------



## Bellamay

Which location?


----------



## MotoChiq

Scored a small RM bag for $60 at NR at the Chicago outlets location!


----------



## bagnutt

There's a bunch of Jimmy Choo and Ferragamo bags at SF Market Street. No charge sends and didn't check pricing.


----------



## bagnutt

Dior $220 / 36


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online:


----------



## peacelovesequin

More online:


----------



## minicake

bagnutt said:


> I bought my Chloe Marcie and Stella Fallabella at PA.
> I spotted a Rockstud tote there that a forum member did a charge send on. Also spotted PS1, Jimmy Choo, Burberry, D&G, Ferragamo and a couple of other Chloe at Palo Alto. It's all about timing!


Timing is everything and mine is always off LOL


----------



## pepperdiva

I'm sorry I don't have a photo since I didn't have my phone. I saw a pair of black Bottega veneta woven flats in size 6.5 at Bergen mall location. They were amongst the size 8 shoes and I wish they had been my size!! They were 50% off and about 320. Hope someone can get them. I've never seen that brand at the rack!


----------



## ncase

A heads up to any Canucks in the group... Nordstrom's semi annual sale is on now May 17-23. 
My s/a said shoes will start after the 23rd. 
Again, Canadian dates only.


----------



## pursepectives

Prada 40 $298


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

In case anyone wants some super expensive Choos. Saw these today.


----------



## snibor

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3705237
> View attachment 3705238
> 
> 
> In case anyone wants some super expensive Choos. Saw these today.



Yikes!


----------



## Cthai

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3705237
> View attachment 3705238
> 
> 
> In case anyone wants some super expensive Choos. Saw these today.



Wow! Are those REAL rubies? lol


----------



## buyingpig

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3705237
> View attachment 3705238
> 
> 
> In case anyone wants some super expensive Choos. Saw these today.


Wow, those are super expensive!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Just saw these on the app


----------



## ilysukixD

Are NR staffs allows to resell item that they bought from store with discounts? I just bought a SW boots from a seller than claims to be NR staffs. I got the boots for under $200 which is a great deal. I'm sure she made a great profit.... but I really love the boots and couldn't find one in my size during the sale.


----------



## lvchanelboy

ilysukixD said:


> Are NR staffs allows to resell item that they bought from store with discounts? I just bought a SW boots from a seller than claims to be NR staffs. I got the boots for under $200 which is a great deal. I'm sure she made a great profit.... but I really love the boots and couldn't find one in my size during the sale.


They are not allowed to resell, it's in Nordstrom's employee policy.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I never thought I would come across Nest candles & diffuser at NR. They even had a mini. The scent was orange blossom. I paid a couple dollars cheaper at the sample sale. The large candle is 3 wick. 32.00.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Nest candles diffuser 21.97 mini 10.00.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Burberry navy blue jacket very cute. White tagged 600.00. Burberry grey white shirt dress white tagged over 300.00.


----------



## meowmix318

mzbaglady1 said:


> Nest candles diffuser 21.97 mini 10.00.



I love nest products. I have never seen them at any of my local NR stores


----------



## jorton

I'm shocked they had those shoes on the floor for that price... with a measly plastic security tag.

The other day I was shopping and noticed Lana earrings right sitting out next to $12 earrings. They were $500. I was inquiring about a watch in the case so I told a staff memeber and she seemed shocked and was thankful I noticed!


----------



## ChicagoShopper

When is the next CTR? Sorry, I'm sure this has been asked before. Will Nordstrom allow price adjustments on orders placed before the official date?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Valentino spotting. Ha!


----------



## peacelovesequin




----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> View attachment 3707157
> 
> View attachment 3707158
> 
> 
> Valentino spotting. Ha!



RIDIC!


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> View attachment 3707163
> View attachment 3707164
> View attachment 3707165



[emoji173]️ these!


----------



## bagnutt

ChicagoShopper said:


> When is the next CTR? Sorry, I'm sure this has been asked before. Will Nordstrom allow price adjustments on orders placed before the official date?



CTR starts this Friday 5/26. 
No more price adjustments ☹️


----------



## ChicagoShopper

bagnutt said:


> CTR starts this Friday 5/26.
> No more price adjustments ☹️


Thank you! I may try to hold out for an item. It's always dicey.


----------



## bagnutt

ChicagoShopper said:


> Thank you! I may try to hold out for an item. It's always dicey.



If you're in Chicago, have you shopped at Last  Chance?


----------



## ChicagoShopper

bagnutt said:


> If you're in Chicago, have you shopped at Last  Chance?


Yes. I've been there twice, during the week. And honestly, I don't get the hype. There may be coveted shoes - but not when I was there. Many of the shoes were disgusting! They were dirty with foot sweat stains. 

I picked up some AGLs that no one seemed to care about. Once, I saw a pair of Gucci sandals-no thanks. The crowd during my trip was Ugg crazy.

The purses were thrown into a bin. No coveted brands for me on either trip. But there were plenty of dirty, torn bags like the torn Furla candy bag I saw the last time. It makes me not want a Furla. The clothes, meh. Sorry to be so negative; but that was/is my impression.

I'd rather shop at a normal Rack.


----------



## nashpoo

Balenciaga sandals!


----------



## pinky7129

Miu miu [emoji33]


----------



## Rogue one

Fyi if you utilize their floor check out option, they will no longer be doing returns via the iPod touches because of return fraud. Now it's only register. My store says it will start in June.


----------



## pursepectives

Rogue one said:


> Fyi if you utilize their floor check out option, they will no longer be doing returns via the iPod touches because of return fraud. Now it's only register. My store says it will start in June.


Return fraud? Also my stores never allow returns via the handheld express checkout


----------



## bussbuss

nashpoo said:


> Balenciaga sandals!


Love the rene's how much were those?


----------



## peacelovesequin

pinky7129 said:


> Miu miu [emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707263
> View attachment 3707264



Please tell me you brought it! [emoji119][emoji177]


----------



## pinky7129

peacelovesequin said:


> Please tell me you brought it! [emoji119][emoji177]



You know it!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

nashpoo said:


> Balenciaga sandals!


How much and what size Bal sandals?


----------



## nashpoo

BalenciagaKitte said:


> How much and what size Bal sandals?


399 and size 36.5


----------



## nashpoo

bussbuss said:


> Love the rene's how much were those?


thanks! those are actually the shoes I was wearing haha.


----------



## bussbuss

nashpoo said:


> thanks! those are actually the shoes I was wearing haha.


Haha......uv got good taste


----------



## Michelle1x

pursepectives said:


> Return fraud? Also my stores never allow returns via the handheld express checkout


Is return fraud where somebody returns a different item with switched tags (and keeps the more expensive item)?
I wonder how returning at register would help with that?


----------



## bagnutt

Michelle1x said:


> Is return fraud where somebody returns a different item with switched tags (and keeps the more expensive item)?
> I wonder how returning at register would help with that?



I think the screens at the registers display a photo of the item after it is scanned.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thank you


nashpoo said:


> 399 and size 36.5


 
Still a little pricey for me, though!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
This location doesn't do charge sends








My first Moncler sighting! I checked Women's and no Moncler there! Wish I could find something my size lol


----------



## ChicagoShopper

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> This location doesn't do charge sends
> View attachment 3709029
> 
> View attachment 3709030
> 
> View attachment 3709031
> 
> View attachment 3709032
> 
> My first Moncler sighting! I checked Women's and no Moncler there! Wish I could find something my size lol
> View attachment 3709033
> 
> View attachment 3709034


I love the Moncler coat-nice!


----------



## yakusoku.af

ChicagoShopper said:


> I love the Moncler coat-nice!



Too bad it's infant size!


----------



## francesmonique

Went into the rack today and was disappointed at the prices of most things. Saw a ton of Valentino and Jimmy Choo shoes but nothing more than 35% off retail.

But I found this beauty hidden behind some MCM back packs. This Chloe was red tagged at $675, if I lived in the area I would've chanced it and came during CTR to see if it was still there. 

I purchased but I'm still undecided on keeping it, I wish they still did price adjustments


----------



## joanah

francesmonique said:


> Went into the rack today and was disappointed at the prices of most things. Saw a ton of Valentino and Jimmy Choo shoes but nothing more than 35% off retail.
> 
> But I found this beauty hidden behind some MCM back packs. This Chloe was red tagged at $675, if I lived in the area I would've chanced it and came during CTR to see if it was still there.
> 
> I purchased but I'm still undecided on keeping it, I wish they still did price adjustments
> 
> View attachment 3709328


Love it!


----------



## Mimmy

francesmonique said:


> Went into the rack today and was disappointed at the prices of most things. Saw a ton of Valentino and Jimmy Choo shoes but nothing more than 35% off retail.
> 
> But I found this beauty hidden behind some MCM back packs. This Chloe was red tagged at $675, if I lived in the area I would've chanced it and came during CTR to see if it was still there.
> 
> I purchased but I'm still undecided on keeping it, I wish they still did price adjustments
> 
> View attachment 3709328



It's really a beautiful bag!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

francesmonique said:


> Went into the rack today and was disappointed at the prices of most things. Saw a ton of Valentino and Jimmy Choo shoes but nothing more than 35% off retail.
> 
> But I found this beauty hidden behind some MCM back packs. This Chloe was red tagged at $675, if I lived in the area I would've chanced it and came during CTR to see if it was still there.
> 
> I purchased but I'm still undecided on keeping it, I wish they still did price adjustments
> 
> View attachment 3709328


It is a lot of money, but that bag is gorgeous. It would have been too risky to leave it and wait for CTR. I think you made the right decision to get it!


----------



## pepperdiva

So I did some returns today and the sales associate told her co-worker that she was putting them on the floor because they were 0.01 now! I asked about buying just 1 of them again but of course she said no. I was surprised because it was 4 items purchased online about 6 weeks ago. Has anyone had luck getting them for 0.01 after returning. I asked what would happen to them. She told me they are returned to the manufacturer. Ahh!!! So close to penny items!


----------



## jerseyAutumn

{
T.


----------



## i_love_vinegar

pepperdiva said:


> So I did some returns today and the sales associate told her co-worker that she was putting them on the floor because they were 0.01 now! I asked about buying just 1 of them again but of course she said no. I was surprised because it was 4 items purchased online about 6 weeks ago. Has anyone had luck getting them for 0.01 after returning. I asked what would happen to them. She told me they are returned to the manufacturer. Ahh!!! So close to penny items!



Can't you just go to the floor and repurchase them? I can't imagine they can actually do anything about it. I'd chance it lol


----------



## pinky7129

Penny items get sent out. They're supposed to leave the floor the moment an SA spots em


----------



## pepperdiva

i_love_vinegar said:


> Can't you just go to the floor and repurchase them? I can't imagine they can actually do anything about it. I'd chance it lol



It sounded like they were getting bagged up and shipped out.


----------



## Fashionista365

i_love_vinegar said:


> Can't you just go to the floor and repurchase them? I can't imagine they can actually do anything about it. I'd chance it lol


I just got a penny item last week. A Vince cashmere sweater. I find them often. The managers know me by now so they don't fight me for them anymore lol


----------



## bagnutt

Stopped by Rack near my office today to do some scouting and didn't see much! No charge sends at this location.
Michele watch red tag $768/will be $568 tomorrow
Jimmy Choo phone pouch $89 white tag


----------



## scgirl212

francesmonique said:


> Went into the rack today and was disappointed at the prices of most things. Saw a ton of Valentino and Jimmy Choo shoes but nothing more than 35% off retail.
> 
> But I found this beauty hidden behind some MCM back packs. This Chloe was red tagged at $675, if I lived in the area I would've chanced it and came during CTR to see if it was still there.
> 
> I purchased but I'm still undecided on keeping it, I wish they still did price adjustments
> 
> View attachment 3709328



So lucky! I bought that bag full price last year! You did the right thing snatching it up. Wear it in good health


----------



## scgirl212

Stuart Weitzman Highlander's, only $80! Too bad I have wait 6 months to wear them!


----------



## nashpoo

scgirl212 said:


> Stuart Weitzman Highlander's, only $80! Too bad I have wait 6 months to wear them!
> 
> View attachment 3710083


You basically got those for free!! Haha congrats!


----------



## bankygirl

I stopped by my local store today and the shoe shelves were really bare. No high end bags, and clothing was priced ridiculously high! I may skip the crowds this time since there is nothing there. Any of your stores completely depleted of good stuff?
I am hoping for a 50% off dresses again! If so, I'd drive to the second nearest rack to take a look!


----------



## bagnutt

bankygirl said:


> I stopped by my local store today and the shoe shelves were really bare. No high end bags, and clothing was priced ridiculously high! I may skip the crowds this time since there is nothing there. Any of your stores completely depleted of good stuff?
> I am hoping for a 50% off dresses again! If so, I'd drive to the second nearest rack to take a look!



Hi banky! [emoji846]
SF Racks are pretty dry as well, very slim pickins.


----------



## bagnutt

Calf hair and leather PS1
$690 red tag, no charge send. PM me if local Bay Area shoppers are interested.


----------



## bagnutt

Lots of Burberry makeup in Palo Alto.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I totally scored this morning!

Moncler $2500 jacket with lamb trim, has hang tag and bag of extra snaps. Red tag $500, CTR $375






Jimmy Choo $1595 strassed heels, in box with dustbag. I already checked and there are not any more out there. I could've gone a size smaller.  Red tag $199, CTR $149








Balenciaga $360 Bubble sunglasses. They have 3 colors. I only got 1 pair of the bubble sunglasses and got a pair of Balenciaga tortoiseshell colored sunglasses same price. Red tag $54, CTR  $40


----------



## shopbo

LuxeDeb said:


> I totally scored this morning!
> 
> Moncler $2500 jacket with lamb trim, has hang tag and bag of extra snaps. Red tag $500, CTR $375
> 
> View attachment 3710716
> 
> View attachment 3710717
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo $1595 strassed heels, in box with dustbag. I already checked and there are not any more out there. I could've gone a size smaller.  Red tag $199, CTR $149
> 
> View attachment 3710719
> 
> View attachment 3710720
> 
> View attachment 3710721
> 
> 
> Balenciaga $360 Bubble sunglasses. They have 3 colors. I only got 1 pair of the bubble sunglasses and got a pair of Balenciaga tortoiseshell colored sunglasses same price. Red tag $54, CTR  $40
> 
> View attachment 3710724


Such good prices on everything!!! AAAAAHHH Congrats!


----------



## snibor

LuxeDeb said:


> I totally scored this morning!
> 
> Moncler $2500 jacket with lamb trim, has hang tag and bag of extra snaps. Red tag $500, CTR $375
> 
> View attachment 3710716
> 
> View attachment 3710717
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo $1595 strassed heels, in box with dustbag. I already checked and there are not any more out there. I could've gone a size smaller.  Red tag $199, CTR $149
> 
> View attachment 3710719
> 
> View attachment 3710720
> 
> View attachment 3710721
> 
> 
> Balenciaga $360 Bubble sunglasses. They have 3 colors. I only got 1 pair of the bubble sunglasses and got a pair of Balenciaga tortoiseshell colored sunglasses same price. Red tag $54, CTR  $40
> 
> View attachment 3710724



You scored. If time!  Yes!


----------



## pursepectives

Saw some refurbished Burberry bags this morning. Bought one, someone bought another. This was still there when I left. Location does charge sends.


----------



## natalia0128

Nothing much  I found hunter raincoat for $33 
And I found two rag and bone wool hat for 0.01 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And MIcheal kors perfume set for 16$


----------



## ladybeaumont

So I bought a Shinola watch and I'm the idiot who didn't even notice that it wasn't moving. I'm guessing it's just the battery dying. Can I get that looked at Nordstrom?

YSL Pop Water & Kiss and Blush Lipglosses  ($24.97):




It's weird though... I can't find reviews of the shades that they have!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Congrats on your finds everyone! My rack was a complete bust. So sad.


----------



## 28thofmay

I found these W&R Superstars for my little sister for only $29.97


----------



## Michelle1x

WOW I struck out compared to you all, but I did manage to get some birkenstocks with the fur in them for$67, Some Ugg Kristin mini boots in hot pink for $33.74, and some Kate Somerville sunscreen for $5.06 (red tag $6.75).  That Kate Somerville sunscreen is available at lots of racks - the regular price is $45 

I'm in the SF bay area and I never seem to find the deals... I'm waiting to hear what bagnutt found today....


----------



## natalia0128

Oh, did I say hunter raincoat. I mean hunter rain boots. This one 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Grey $33


----------



## bagnutt

Michelle1x said:


> View attachment 3711114
> View attachment 3711115
> View attachment 3711116
> View attachment 3711117
> View attachment 3711118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW I struck out compared to you all, but I did manage to get some birkenstocks with the fur in them for$67, Some Ugg Kristin mini boots in hot pink for $33.74, and some Kate Somerville sunscreen for $5.06 (red tag $6.75).  That Kate Somerville sunscreen is available at lots of racks - the regular price is $45
> 
> I'm in the SF bay area and I never seem to find the deals... I'm waiting to hear what bagnutt found today....



I didn't shop today! Saw nothing all that interesting yesterday an decided to skip it. I do have a return to make and will probably go in tomorrow.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Scored these Rag & Bone leather and ponte pants for $78 (orig. $695):


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Also bought this Rag & Bone sweater for $44 (orig. $395):


----------



## bakeacookie

Found nothing when I went to make my returns. 

This thread used to be so lively during CTR. Kinda sad that the finds are so few.


----------



## gquinn

My phone is acting up so I can't attach pictures but I scored a Rag & Bone Ashton wool vest/coat for $70 (retails $650) and Schutz Violeta tall gladiator sandals for a penny!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Can't find a legit photo of it online, but got this Longchamp trench before CTR for $200, reg $1700. I noticed Longchamp clothes at Bev Connection NR and Union Square NYC NR that were suspiciously low. Keep your eyes out!

Stopped by my local NR today and it was garbage.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Happy CTR everyone!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted.


----------



## peacelovesequin




----------



## peacelovesequin

peacelovesequin said:


> View attachment 3707163
> View attachment 3707164
> View attachment 3707165



Prada's are still here! [emoji677]️


----------



## peacelovesequin

bakeacookie said:


> Found nothing when I went to make my returns.
> 
> This thread used to be so lively during CTR. Kinda sad that the finds are so few.



I miss the good ole days! [emoji24]


----------



## Kapster

Picked up the Rag & Bone "Cooper" dress for $67.50...originally $450! This was yesterday at the Chicago Ave. location.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

That's where I got my two Rag & Bone finds!


Kapster said:


> Picked up the Rag & Bone "Cooper" dress for $67.50...originally $450! This was yesterday at the Chicago Ave. location.
> View attachment 3711759


----------



## Michelle1x

bakeacookie said:


> Found nothing when I went to make my returns.
> 
> This thread used to be so lively during CTR. Kinda sad that the finds are so few.



Yeah- there are 13 rack locations in the SF bay area now, where there used to be 4 when I first started to post here.  They just opened a new Rack in Vacaville at the Nut Tree where the outlets are.  And no new full line Nordstrom stores that I am aware of.  All the good stuff is getting split up to way more Racks.  I have FOMO about the Last Chance locations, even though you all say it isn't worth it....


----------



## bakeacookie

Michelle1x said:


> Yeah- there are 13 rack locations in the SF bay area now, where there used to be 4 when I first started to post here.  They just opened a new Rack in Vacaville at the Nut Tree where the outlets are.  And no new full line Nordstrom stores that I am aware of.  All the good stuff is getting split up to way more Racks.  I have FOMO about the Last Chance locations, even though you all say it isn't worth it....



13?! Wow! 

I used to have one near by, now there's 2 pretty close to each other. 

Metro Pointe is the best place for me to go to, but it's insane all the time.


----------



## leilani01

A few items spotted at my local Nordstrom Rack yesterday.  There were a few other designer bags (black satin Ferragamo clutch, leopard print Dolce & Gabbana mini backpack, small red Burberry) but I didn't get pictures as it was getting too crowded.

PM for location.

NOTE: The Jimmy Choos were not in the 6.5s but either in the 5.5 or 6 designer section.  Also the tag for the Valentino bag says black but the bag is a tan/light brown.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted
No charge sends 




Ferragamo $1000 WT


----------



## meowmix318

On weekend getaway and visited Carmel Mountain Rd location in San Diego. It was rather lackluster


----------



## pinky7129

Boston rack
Bow wristlet


----------



## pursepectives

Has anyone had luck getting Nordstrom full line to repair a refinished rack item? Turns out the Burberry bag I found yesterday has corner scuffing


----------



## ladybeaumont

Hmmm... So I wanted to return a Theory blazer I got yesterday at another branch (I was in a different area today) but when they scanned it, the picture is different (also a Theory but a different one) and they refused and said I have to go to the original branch I got it from. I wonder if I'm going to have problems? I guess someone switched the tags...


----------



## hitt

ladybeaumont said:


> Hmmm... So I wanted to return a Theory blazer I got yesterday at another branch (I was in a different area today) but when they scanned it, the picture is different (also a Theory but a different one) and they refused and said I have to go to the original branch I got it from. I wonder if I'm going to have problems? I guess someone switched the tags...


Please keep us updated if you were able to make a return. I recently bought a Bobbi Brown foundation item that was on clearance but when I got in the car and looked at the receipt, the description didn't match the item(which made me slightly disappointed because I thought I came out with a great deal where I got the item for $19.99 when it retailed for $95. Turns out it is actually $50, which is still a deal but not as great. It got me wondering if they would give me a  hard time if I returned it and the description didn't match the item--which was how it was purchased.)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online:


----------



## Luv n bags

I bought a pair of DL1961 jeans.  They were the most comfy jeans I ever tried on.  They had little elastic stretch panels on either side.  Regularly $168, purchased on clearance for $59.23.
I came home and looked at Nordstrom online.  The same pair, except in white was still $168.  Mine are black. 
They have the stretch panels because they are maternity jeans[emoji23].

Oh well, with a belt on, nobody will know the difference.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

tigertrixie said:


> I bought a pair of DL1961 jeans.  They were the most comfy jeans I ever tried on.  They had little elastic stretch panels on either side.  Regularly $168, purchased on clearance for $59.23.
> I came home and looked at Nordstrom online.  The same pair, except in white was still $168.  Mine are black.
> They have the stretch panels because they are maternity jeans[emoji23].
> 
> Oh well, with a belt on, nobody will know the difference.



Lol! What a great start to my day. Thanks for sharing!! [emoji23] enjoy those jeans!!


----------



## kathydep

tigertrixie said:


> I bought a pair of DL1961 jeans.  They were the most comfy jeans I ever tried on.  They had little elastic stretch panels on either side.  Regularly $168, purchased on clearance for $59.23.
> I came home and looked at Nordstrom online.  The same pair, except in white was still $168.  Mine are black.
> They have the stretch panels because they are maternity jeans[emoji23].
> 
> Oh well, with a belt on, nobody will know the difference.


We'll keep your secret! I once vowed to forever wear my maternity jeans pregnant or not pregnant. Hahaha!


----------



## bargainhunter95

Wow I haven't posted in sooo long. I've been so busy with school. Went to my rack late last night and found this leather Burberry jacket for only $180 after the 25%!!!


----------



## meowmix318

bargainhunter95 said:


> View attachment 3712608
> View attachment 3712607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I haven't posted in sooo long. I've been so busy with school. Went to my rack late last night and found this leather Burberry jacket for only $180 after the 25%!!!


What a wonderful find!


----------



## LuxeDeb

bargainhunter95 said:


> View attachment 3712608
> View attachment 3712607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I haven't posted in sooo long. I've been so busy with school. Went to my rack late last night and found this leather Burberry jacket for only $180 after the 25%!!!



Wow, I thought I scored with my Moncler, but that is totally amazing! Sooo cheap and the color is gorgeous!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Valentino Rockstud sandals W/R 38.5, 229.97 WT pm for location. [emoji4]


----------



## joanah

ballerinakgurl said:


> Valentino Rockstud sandals W/R 38.5, 229.97 WT pm for location. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712803


Oh my you found a Moncler!! So lucky!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

joanah said:


> Oh my you found a Moncler!! So lucky!



Hahaha I sure did! Will post later. [emoji6]


----------



## caroline0523

Hi everyone!
If it's not too much to ask, I would love some advice on whether or not I should keep this bag I found at Nordstrom Rack the other day. 
I bought this medium MCM Liz Reversible Tote for around $166. I was super excited and happy to find it since they usually go for $590.
Under further inspection, I noticed that the ones that are sold in retail stores usually include a smaller purse/pouch bag. I've seen used smaller pouches go for up to around $300 on resell websites. The tote is the larger component but I can't help but feel a little sad that mine had not come with the smaller purse (the sales associate said that it had come in with 3 other MCM bags which had sold (and they didn't know if those had come with the inner bags). What do you all think?
So happy to have found this thread! You all rock at finding these deals! 
Thank you


----------



## ladybeaumont

hitt said:


> Please keep us updated if you were able to make a return. I recently bought a Bobbi Brown foundation item that was on clearance but when I got in the car and looked at the receipt, the description didn't match the item(which made me slightly disappointed because I thought I came out with a great deal where I got the item for $19.99 when it retailed for $95. Turns out it is actually $50, which is still a deal but not as great. It got me wondering if they would give me a  hard time if I returned it and the description didn't match the item--which was how it was purchased.)



Update: I was able to return it at a different branch with ZERO problems. So I guess it just depends on the cashier?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

caroline0523 said:


> Hi everyone!
> If it's not too much to ask, I would love some advice on whether or not I should keep this bag I found at Nordstrom Rack the other day.
> I bought this medium MCM Liz Reversible Tote for around $166. I was super excited and happy to find it since they usually go for $590.
> Under further inspection, I noticed that the ones that are sold in retail stores usually include a smaller purse/pouch bag. I've seen used smaller pouches go for up to around $300 on resell websites. The tote is the larger component but I can't help but feel a little sad that mine had not come with the smaller purse (the sales associate said that it had come in with 3 other MCM bags which had sold (and they didn't know if those had come with the inner bags). What do you all think?
> So happy to have found this thread! You all rock at finding these deals!
> Thank you
> ]



I think it's a good price even without the smaller pouch. I personally would keep it.


----------



## ladybeaumont

bargainhunter95 said:


> View attachment 3712608
> View attachment 3712607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I haven't posted in sooo long. I've been so busy with school. Went to my rack late last night and found this leather Burberry jacket for only $180 after the 25%!!!



What a steal! Congrats!


----------



## pepperdiva

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I think it's a good price even without the smaller pouch. I personally would keep it.



This is a great price and I would keep it! I heard they will have a tote like this in anniversary this year and I've never bought a bag from this brand but excited for a great anniversary price. This has that beat though for sure! Enjoy! [emoji177]


----------



## MahoganyQT

caroline0523 said:


> Hi everyone!
> If it's not too much to ask, I would love some advice on whether or not I should keep this bag I found at Nordstrom Rack the other day.
> I bought this medium MCM Liz Reversible Tote for around $166. I was super excited and happy to find it since they usually go for $590.
> Under further inspection, I noticed that the ones that are sold in retail stores usually include a smaller purse/pouch bag. I've seen used smaller pouches go for up to around $300 on resell websites. The tote is the larger component but I can't help but feel a little sad that mine had not come with the smaller purse (the sales associate said that it had come in with 3 other MCM bags which had sold (and they didn't know if those had come with the inner bags). What do you all think?
> So happy to have found this thread! You all rock at finding these deals!
> Thank you
> View attachment 3713163
> View attachment 3713164



The price is great, keep it. I purchased one with the pouch for $365, which I thought was great but I would have gotten it without the pouch for the price you paid.


----------



## jorton

caroline0523 said:


> Hi everyone!
> If it's not too much to ask, I would love some advice on whether or not I should keep this bag I found at Nordstrom Rack the other day.
> I bought this medium MCM Liz Reversible Tote for around $166. I was super excited and happy to find it since they usually go for $590.
> Under further inspection, I noticed that the ones that are sold in retail stores usually include a smaller purse/pouch bag. I've seen used smaller pouches go for up to around $300 on resell websites. The tote is the larger component but I can't help but feel a little sad that mine had not come with the smaller purse (the sales associate said that it had come in with 3 other MCM bags which had sold (and they didn't know if those had come with the inner bags). What do you all think?
> So happy to have found this thread! You all rock at finding these deals!
> Thank you
> View attachment 3713163
> View attachment 3713164



I think it's a nice bag! It's a decent price even without the pouch.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Here are my Rack finds from the week..

As @joanah pointed out I finally found a Moncler coat! My heart almost stopped. Was so excited. The colour is a nice blush colour but I personally prefer all black everything. But current season for $199? Yes please!




I also bought these Miu Miu satin sandals for $174 current season from another location.





Wore them out last night and super comfy!

Nothing RT caught my eye. But I'd say it was a good week overall. [emoji4]


----------



## Tomsmom

caroline0523 said:


> Hi everyone!
> If it's not too much to ask, I would love some advice on whether or not I should keep this bag I found at Nordstrom Rack the other day.
> I bought this medium MCM Liz Reversible Tote for around $166. I was super excited and happy to find it since they usually go for $590.
> Under further inspection, I noticed that the ones that are sold in retail stores usually include a smaller purse/pouch bag. I've seen used smaller pouches go for up to around $300 on resell websites. The tote is the larger component but I can't help but feel a little sad that mine had not come with the smaller purse (the sales associate said that it had come in with 3 other MCM bags which had sold (and they didn't know if those had come with the inner bags). What do you all think?
> So happy to have found this thread! You all rock at finding these deals!
> Thank you
> View attachment 3713163
> View attachment 3713164


I think it's an incredibly good price and keep it


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted some interesting finds. The selection wasn't that great. Gucci bubble gum pink shoes & St. Laurent disco looking shoes.


----------



## mzbaglady1

My heart almost stopped. I thought the price was wrong Gucci for 199.00 until I realized refurbished. Size 9. Tag was size 8.5. Spotted mark Jacobs sneakers size 10.


----------



## dichka

How soon after CTR do things get marked down? I'm going to NR on Tuesday


----------



## joanah

ballerinakgurl said:


> Here are my Rack finds from the week..
> 
> As @joanah pointed out I finally found a Moncler coat! My heart almost stopped. Was so excited. The colour is a nice blush colour but I personally prefer all black everything. But current season for $199? Yes please!
> 
> View attachment 3713522
> 
> 
> I also bought these Miu Miu satin sandals for $174 current season from another location.
> 
> View attachment 3713523
> View attachment 3713524
> 
> 
> Wore them out last night and super comfy!
> 
> Nothing RT caught my eye. But I'd say it was a good week overall. [emoji4]


Love love love! Congrats!


----------



## caroline0523

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I think it's a good price even without the smaller pouch. I personally would keep it.





pepperdiva said:


> This is a great price and I would keep it! I heard they will have a tote like this in anniversary this year and I've never bought a bag from this brand but excited for a great anniversary price. This has that beat though for sure! Enjoy! [emoji177]





MahoganyQT said:


> The price is great, keep it. I purchased one with the pouch for $365, which I thought was great but I would have gotten it without the pouch for the price you paid.





jorton said:


> I think it's a nice bag! It's a decent price even without the pouch.



Thank you all so much for the feedback!  As a person who can never make up her mind, I appreciate it very much haha. Definitely feel a lot better about the splurge now and will keep it! 

Hope you all have a wonderful Memorial Day.


----------



## minicake

mzbaglady1 said:


> My heart almost stopped. I thought the price was wrong Gucci for 199.00 until I realized refurbished. Size 9. Tag was size 8.5. Spotted mark Jacobs sneakers size 10.


$199 is still pretty good for the Gucci. Did you get them?


----------



## minicake

Should I try to make it out to the PAlo Alto Rack or would it be a waste of my time. I really should be working on a wedding cake topper for this weekend...


----------



## pursepectives

minicake said:


> Should I try to make it out to the PAlo Alto Rack or would it be a waste of my time. I really should be working on a wedding cake topper for this weekend...


I went yesterday and it was pretty cleaned out. I got some stuff because I knew what to look for (been stalking some items) but unless they did a massive restock today and you live pretty close by, I wouldn't bother. I'm contemplating going up to the SF racks but it's so far and I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## minicake

pursepectives said:


> I went yesterday and it was pretty cleaned out. I got some stuff because I knew what to look for (been stalking some items) but unless they did a massive restock today and you live pretty close by, I wouldn't bother. I'm contemplating going up to the SF racks but it's so far and I'm feeling lazy.


I'm going to give it a pass then. I'm in SJ and it's probably not worth it then. Thanks!!
All of us Bay Area folksshould have a meet up!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

minicake said:


> $199 is still pretty good for the Gucci. Did you get them?


Nope passed on them.


----------



## espadrille

Hi, I am new here  what is CTR?

thanks!


----------



## pepperdiva

espadrille said:


> Hi, I am new here  what is CTR?
> 
> thanks!



Clear the rack.  Extra 25% off clearance. Happens a few times a year. Ended yesterday.


----------



## jorton

pepperdiva said:


> Clear the rack.  Extra 25% off clearance. Happens a few times a year. Ended yesterday.



It's definitely more than a few times a year  it's usually every holiday!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I had great luck yesterday at STL Nordstrom Rack. Got a Calvin Klein sheath dress on clearance, $30. And this Burberry nail polish, Cadet Green. A great match for my Current/Elliott chinos:


----------



## ochie

ballerinakgurl said:


> Here are my Rack finds from the week..
> 
> As @joanah pointed out I finally found a Moncler coat! My heart almost stopped. Was so excited. The colour is a nice blush colour but I personally prefer all black everything. But current season for $199? Yes please!
> 
> View attachment 3713522
> 
> 
> I also bought these Miu Miu satin sandals for $174 current season from another location.
> 
> View attachment 3713523
> View attachment 3713524
> 
> 
> Wore them out last night and super comfy!
> 
> Nothing RT caught my eye. But I'd say it was a good week overall. [emoji4]



Can I get the monclear upc please?


----------



## ilovemykiddos

ballerinakgurl said:


> Here are my Rack finds from the week..
> 
> As @joanah pointed out I finally found a Moncler coat! My heart almost stopped. Was so excited. The colour is a nice blush colour but I personally prefer all black everything. But current season for $199? Yes please!
> 
> View attachment 3713522
> 
> 
> I also bought these Miu Miu satin sandals for $174 current season from another location.
> 
> View attachment 3713523
> View attachment 3713524
> 
> 
> Wore them out last night and super comfy!
> 
> Nothing RT caught my eye. But I'd say it was a good week overall. [emoji4]


Many congrats! Enjoy them in the best health. You deserve the jacket and you've always helped all of us here on the forum. It's just good karma!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

ilovemykiddos said:


> Many congrats! Enjoy them in the best health. You deserve the jacket and you've always helped all of us here on the forum. It's just good karma!



Thanks! [emoji5] I'm pretty excited. I have been helped a lot here on the forum so I do my best to contribute. I love seeing what everyone posts!


----------



## scgirl212

Spotted: 

Stuart weitzman 50/50 suede OTK boots in "cola" 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Size 8.5 $238. PM for location


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Saw a few designer items at one of my NR.  I didn't have time to check out the other store because it started raining and I was heading home from work

PM for location


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

CaribeanQueen said:


> Saw a few designer items at one of my NR.  I didn't have time to check out the other store because it started raining and I was heading home from work
> 
> PM for location
> ]



I loved the Gucci flats until I saw the price [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## bakeacookie

I found a Mulberry small bayswater satchel for 50% off today! [emoji4]


----------



## iLuvBeauty

The rack by my job ...... SUCKS! They have no deals and it's small. They had shoes Circus by Sam Edelman, Steve Madden and Coach bags, a few Tory Burch bags. 

The nicest thing was a pair of shoes I seen, some red satin Manolo's for $500.

You ladies & gents find some amazing deals!


----------



## leisurekitty

My last CLR finds. I agree with my fellow TPFrs there were slim pickings this time out. 

Rag & Bone Karla dress orig $525
for $56




I added to my nudist collection for $44.00 a pair


----------



## Michelle1x

CaribeanQueen said:


> Saw a few designer items at one of my NR.  I didn't have time to check out the other store because it started raining and I was heading home from work
> 
> PM for location
> ]



beautiful shoes but I don't like the prices anymore!  Plus I am in California so theres another 10% tax, with the new Rack pricing I can find the same deals or better online.


----------



## bankygirl

leisurekitty said:


> My last CLR finds. I agree with my fellow TPFrs there were slim pickings this time out.
> 
> Rag & Bone Karla dress orig $525
> for $56
> 
> View attachment 3715692
> 
> 
> I added to my nudist collection for $44.00 a pair
> 
> View attachment 3715696



I love that R&B dress! I tried it on but I needed a size up and my store didn't have it  Did you see any more? I need a size 4 or 6, so if anybody spots it, please DM me!


----------



## LuxeDeb

leisurekitty said:


> My last CLR finds. I agree with my fellow TPFrs there were slim pickings this time out.
> 
> Rag & Bone Karla dress orig $525
> for $56
> 
> View attachment 3715692
> 
> 
> I added to my nudist collection for $44.00 a pair
> 
> View attachment 3715696



Fabulous! I love the Nudist heels. I would get them in a rainbow of colors for that price!


----------



## destine2b

I am looking for a nice pair of nudist shoe or nudistsong in a reasonable price. If anyone come across size 34 or 4! Please let me know  Great appreciated it.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
No chargesends 


Men's


----------



## peacelovesequin

Random online spottings:


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted today. Clearance was not that great in two stores shoes as well as clothing. Both locations still have winter coats with white tags I thought these would be pulled off the selling floor by now. One location was stocking clearance costume jewelry.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted Miu Miu clearance size 7.5. The price is excellent and not refurbished.


----------



## itsmree

not the rack, but rockstud deal:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Vale...eather-Pump/prod126220050_cat204600__/p.prod?


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Has anyone ever received an email like this before? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




At least they are letting me still use it!! Cheers to $20 for free. [emoji23]


----------



## Mimmy

ballerinakgurl said:


> Has anyone ever received an email like this before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716170
> 
> 
> At least they are letting me still use it!! Cheers to $20 for free. [emoji23]



I have not; would like an extra one! Yay, for an additional $20! [emoji3]


----------



## LuxeDeb

ballerinakgurl said:


> Has anyone ever received an email like this before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716170
> 
> 
> At least they are letting me still use it!! Cheers to $20 for free. [emoji23]



Lucky you! I didn't even get the $10 note for joining the debut rewards[emoji53]


----------



## sarasmom

Noticed some markdowns in clearance pants/jeans. Was in a rush to get to work but didn't look like anything was marked down in shoes.


----------



## bankygirl

Not the rack but some good finds in the Nordstrom semi annual sale:

McQueen scarf:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexand...ry-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=IVORY/ BLACK

Rockstud lace ballet flats:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=OCHRE

Ferragamo slingback flats:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/salvato...=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK

Ferragamo pumps:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/salvato...sonalizedsort&fashioncolor=OXFORD BLUE PATENT


----------



## bagnutt

Picked up this VB nail polish for $6 red tag. The packaging totally sucked me in.


----------



## bagnutt

Weitzman nudist platform $75 RT / 8.5


----------



## sparksfly

Spotted for $67

Debated buying them but they're a tad small and wasn't sure if the price was good or not.


----------



## mellopan

I am not familiar with this brand and was wondering if anybody knew if this is a good deal? TIA!


----------



## artkrue

mellopan said:


> I am not familiar with this brand and was wondering if anybody knew if this is a good deal? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3717327
> View attachment 3717328



Absolutely!! Love the minimalistic looks of ALC. theyre never over the top. Just great quality clothing!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

^ +1


----------



## Mimmy

mellopan said:


> I am not familiar with this brand and was wondering if anybody knew if this is a good deal? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3717327
> View attachment 3717328



This is a great brand! Well made, usually with some interesting detail.


----------



## Leto

bakeacookie said:


> I found a Mulberry small bayswater satchel for 50% off today! [emoji4]



I didn't know Nordstrom is selling Mulberry! What a great deal!


----------



## hedgwin99

mellopan said:


> I am not familiar with this brand and was wondering if anybody knew if this is a good deal? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3717327
> View attachment 3717328



Yes I do! I brought a dress from NM by this brand! I love it! I think their clothing are cool n nice for casual or work [emoji106]


----------



## honey_babee

anyone found any stuart weitzman size 5 in highland grey and any store that are willing to send


----------



## bakeacookie

Leto said:


> I didn't know Nordstrom is selling Mulberry! What a great deal!



They do! Not many stores have it, but it is also online! And they go on sale too!


----------



## scgirl212

Mint green Bal for $750 red tagged! Pm me for info. 

It's blue-green in real life


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
No charge sends 
I've never seen a Ferragamo wallet at the rack


----------



## Michelle1x

Anyone contemplating a visit to rack should definitely go this weekend- they had some decent markdowns in the SF bay area racks (starting yesterday I think).
I got an M Missoni textured knit dress for $28.19, a Vince ponte skirt with leather trim for $16.93 and an Equipment long sleeve silk dress for $26.93 (pics to follow).  Also this BCBGeneration fringe cape is a penny item if you can find it...


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Next clear the Rack is right around the corner. Wonder why there's none around the 4th.

Clear The Rack Sale dates:
6/15 - 6/18 
7/27 - 7/30 
9/1 - 9/4 
10/6 - 10/9 
11/8 - 11/12 
12/26 - 1/1


----------



## joanah

Thoughts? I'm not sure if I should keep it -_-


----------



## bakeacookie

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Next clear the Rack is right around the corner. Wonder why there's none around the 4th.
> 
> Clear The Rack Sale dates:
> 6/15 - 6/18
> 7/27 - 7/30
> 9/1 - 9/4
> 10/6 - 10/9
> 11/8 - 11/12
> 12/26 - 1/1



Isn't their anniversary sale around the 4th? Or like triple points or something.


----------



## incurablehumanist

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Next clear the Rack is right around the corner. Wonder why there's none around the 4th.
> 
> Clear The Rack Sale dates:
> 6/15 - 6/18
> 7/27 - 7/30
> 9/1 - 9/4
> 10/6 - 10/9
> 11/8 - 11/12
> 12/26 - 1/1


They usually have the Black Friday CTR with 30% off too... will that not happen this year? Darn, it's one of my favorites...


----------



## yakusoku.af

Soooo excited! 
I found a refurb Moncler jacket today! 
I usually don't look at coats but I'm happy I did today! 
I didn't have time to take a full pic yet, will post when I get home! I was so excited I went straight to checkout lol


----------



## pjrufus

Which San Francisco Rack is the best, Ninth or Market? I'll be there next weekend with son and DIL. I'll only have time for one, DIL is up for it, son is very patient with shopping women, but don't want to push it.


----------



## joanah

yakusoku.af said:


> Soooo excited!
> I found a refurb Moncler jacket today!
> I usually don't look at coats but I'm happy I did today!
> I didn't have time to take a full pic yet, will post when I get home! I was so excited I went straight to checkout lol
> View attachment 3719240
> 
> View attachment 3719241


Ahhhhhhhmaaaazinggggggggg! Congrats!


----------



## Lzamare

The Saints were $235 and on clearance at mine



CaribeanQueen said:


> Saw a few designer items at one of my NR.  I didn't have time to check out the other store because it started raining and I was heading home from work
> 
> PM for location
> View attachment 3715123
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715124
> View attachment 3715125
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715127
> 
> View attachment 3715128
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715129
> 
> View attachment 3715130
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715131
> 
> View attachment 3715133
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715135


----------



## deltalady

I got some Celine Shadow sunglasses today for $149
	

		
			
		

		
	




Waikiki location


----------



## ochie

deltalady said:


> I got some Celine Shadow sunglasses today for $149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719488
> 
> 
> Waikiki location



Do they still have some left? And do they ship?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Here it is! 
Perfect for my trips to Japan! I looked it over and couldn't see anything wrong with it. I love the little peplum detail on the back, reminds me of Sacai, one of my favorite designers!


----------



## deltalady

ochie said:


> Do they still have some left? And do they ship?



They had 2 pair left. I'm on vacation so I'm not familiar with this store's policy on charge sends.


----------



## Mimmy

deltalady said:


> I got some Celine Shadow sunglasses today for $149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719488
> 
> 
> Waikiki location


Gorgeous find, deltalady!


yakusoku.af said:


> Here it is!
> Perfect for my trips to Japan! I looked it over and couldn't see anything wrong with it. I love the little peplum detail on the back, reminds me of Sacai, one of my favorite designers!
> View attachment 3719499
> 
> View attachment 3719500
> 
> View attachment 3719501


This is such a cute jacket! Great find, yakusoku!


----------



## Michelle1x

Sorry for the delay in posting pics- of course my finds are dwarfed by the Moncler!!
But still, Rack has some decent deals now- this is the time of year to go.


----------



## wis3ly

Spotted: 




Visiting the parentals and stopped by NR in south jersey. Although this location is literally 10 min from Nordstrom (sells Chloe bags, Valentino shoes), I never see anything higher than coach or TB here so this is a rare sighting lol. 

Got myself a Madewell mini transport tote W&R for $35


----------



## natalia0128

deltalady said:


> I got some Celine Shadow sunglasses today for $149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719488
> 
> 
> Waikiki location


I remembered Saks off does have those celine sunglass about that price.


----------



## FabulousDiva

natalia0128 said:


> I remembered Saks off does have those celine sunglass about that price.



Do you recall which Saks Off Fifth?  Thank you!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Michelle1x said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting pics- of course my finds are dwarfed by the Moncler!!
> But still, Rack has some decent deals now- this is the time of year to go.
> View attachment 3720126



What a score on that M Missoni dress! It was totally tagged wrong....original retail was probably $600+!


----------



## ag681

yakusoku.af said:


> Here it is!
> Perfect for my trips to Japan! I looked it over and couldn't see anything wrong with it. I love the little peplum detail on the back, reminds me of Sacai, one of my favorite designers!
> View attachment 3719499
> 
> View attachment 3719500
> 
> View attachment 3719501


Yay!! I'm glad you found one!! I found a cute raincoat


----------



## pursepectives

pjrufus said:


> Which San Francisco Rack is the best, Ninth or Market? I'll be there next weekend with son and DIL. I'll only have time for one, DIL is up for it, son is very patient with shopping women, but don't want to push it.


9th a bit bigger (at least it feels that way to me) but a little out of the way, Market is near union square if you want to do some other shopping.


----------



## pjrufus

pursepectives said:


> 9th a bit bigger (at least it feels that way to me) but a little out of the way, Market is near union square if you want to do some other shopping.



Thank you.


----------



## caroline0523

Hi everyone,
Have been loving all these Moncler finds  Congrats!
I was wondering if anyone had any insight on which Nordstrom Rack in Boston is "best"? I'm interning here for the summer and would love to shop here/post some finds for charge send!
Thank you!


----------



## hansenkimcnet

yakusoku.af said:


> Here it is!
> Perfect for my trips to Japan! I looked it over and couldn't see anything wrong with it. I love the little peplum detail on the back, reminds me of Sacai, one of my favorite designers!
> View attachment 3719499
> 
> View attachment 3719500
> 
> View attachment 3719501


Score! It reminds me of Sacai as well!


----------



## pinky7129

caroline0523 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Have been loving all these Moncler finds  Congrats!
> I was wondering if anyone had any insight on which Nordstrom Rack in Boston is "best"? I'm interning here for the summer and would love to shop here/post some finds for charge send!
> Thank you!



I liked the one on boylston street. Found a great ferregamo wristlet


----------



## lms910

Picked up some super cheap Nikes for momma today!




$19 RT


----------



## hellokimmiee

First pair of Louboutins I've seen at the Rack since forever and unfortunately white tagged. Can't wait for this madness to end.


----------



## bakeacookie

At those prices, wouldn't Valentino and Louboutin be cheaper at the boutique/department store sales?


----------



## couturely

RT $789.97. PM for store location.


----------



## peacelovesequin

couturely said:


> View attachment 3722411
> 
> 
> RT $789.97. PM for store location.



Pretty color!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online:


----------



## shopbo

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted online:
> 
> View attachment 3722721
> View attachment 3722722


The days when I wish I had small feet ... sigh. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## peacelovesequin

shopbo said:


> The days when I wish I had small feet ... sigh. Thanks for sharing!



I feel your pain! [emoji24] 
#Team42 (Size)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Cheap Alex and Ani (search the site for different styles).


----------



## MamaSleepy

couturely said:


> View attachment 3722411
> 
> 
> RT $789.97. PM for store location.


May I ask what "RT" means please?  TIA


----------



## MamaSleepy

hellokimmiee said:


> First pair of Louboutins I've seen at the Rack since forever and unfortunately white tagged. Can't wait for this madness to end.
> View attachment 3722104


What does "white tagged" mean? I've never paid attention to the color of sale tickets.


----------



## peacelovesequin

MamaSleepy said:


> May I ask what "RT" means please?  TIA



RT = Red tag. Clearance (always an additional 25% off during Clear the Rack)
WT = White tag. Normally W&R (worn and refurbished), full line transfers or newly put out items


----------



## MamaSleepy

peacelovesequin said:


> RT = Red tag. Clearance (always an additional 25% off during Clear the Rack)
> WT = White tag. Normally W&R (worn and refurbished), full line transfers or newly put out items


I never knew that, thank you!  I learned something today.


----------



## LuxeDeb

New cosmetics going up!

Urban Decay Spectrum palette $33.97
Urban Decay Vice Blackmail lipstick palette $19.97
Urban Decay Gwen Stefani eyeshadow palette - think this has been here before $24.97


----------



## krisvoys

Saw a w&r Phillip lim small cross body w chain strap today for $215, it was really cute but super beat up, can't believe they sell things like that, seems like it should've been sent straight to last chance


----------



## BlackGrayRed

couturely said:


> View attachment 3722411
> 
> 
> RT $789.97. PM for store location.



Which size is this, please?
Do you know if that location does charge sends?

Thank you!


----------



## hellokimmiee

bakeacookie said:


> At those prices, wouldn't Valentino and Louboutin be cheaper at the boutique/department store sales?



Definitely. I know Louboutin is having a 40% off sale at their boutique and first cut at department stores usually starts at 30% off so prices are not worth it. 

An SA told me these are all special purchases not Nordstrom transfers hence the higher prices. It's something new they're trying but it's not set in stone. I think they're trying to go the way of TJ Maxx Runway stores, higher prices, no shipping. 

Everything's changing. I know they recently upgraded mobiles now and an SA was telling me how they told them not to do price checks, or searches on the floor anymore. 

Don't know what corporate is thinking but it has me shopping less and less at the Rack.

The only positive thing about all this is that it'll mean less resellers.


----------



## Michelle1x

Definitely less around the SF bay area than last year at this time.  But do keep your eyes on the site because some great bargains are popping up.
This DVF wrap at $41: sold out before I got it (and of course I don't know what size they had)
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...4-length-sleeve-wrap-dress?color=SPRING GREEN

They still have this DVF dress for $44 but it is a bodycon, more simple style
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...urstenberg-geovana-body-con-dress?color=BLACK


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> Definitely. I know Louboutin is having a 40% off sale at their boutique and first cut at department stores usually starts at 30% off so prices are not worth it.
> 
> An SA told me these are all special purchases not Nordstrom transfers hence the higher prices. It's something new they're trying but it's not set in stone. I think they're trying to go the way of TJ Maxx Runway stores, higher prices, no shipping.
> 
> Everything's changing. I know they recently upgraded mobiles now and an SA was telling me how they told them not to do price checks, or searches on the floor anymore.
> 
> Don't know what corporate is thinking but it has me shopping less and less at the Rack.
> 
> The only positive thing about all this is that it'll mean less resellers.


I honestly have really stopped shopping at the Rack for a long time now. I have gone inside a store or two here and there but everything looks picked over or is overly priced. I just buy all my designer goodies during these sales at the department stores or the designer brand store or on line directly. I think it is sad that Nordstrom Rack is no longer 1 of my favorite places to shop


----------



## pepperdiva

Michelle1x said:


> Definitely less around the SF bay area than last year at this time.  But do keep your eyes on the site because some great bargains are popping up.
> This DVF wrap at $41: sold out before I got it (and of course I don't know what size they had)
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...4-length-sleeve-wrap-dress?color=SPRING GREEN
> 
> They still have this DVF dress for $44 but it is a bodycon, more simple style
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...urstenberg-geovana-body-con-dress?color=BLACK



The spring green dress was a size 0


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
No Charge sends
Jeremy Scott Longchamp


----------



## yakusoku.af

If you see these generic brown boxes at your NR check what's in them. I've been finding WR shoes in them today. Nothing great but all refurb.


----------



## bakeacookie

yakusoku.af said:


> If you see these generic brown boxes at your NR check what's in them. I've been finding WR shoes in them today. Nothing great but all refurb.
> View attachment 3724725



Usually best when they just put those out. I've found some fantastic shoes in those plain boxes. 


It takes a day for shoppers to mess up the system though haha. Then the brown boxes can hold regular shoes and the w&r hidden in another box.


----------



## 28thofmay

I got these for $21.97 W&R. There are some perks to fitting into kids sizes!


----------



## deltalady

Spotted this Alice & Olivia bag charm. I thought it was Fendi at first glance.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Bought this Haider Ackermann bomber for a shiny one today! [emoji847] my friend thought it was hideous, but for a penny, I think the right styling, it will be cute!!


----------



## purpleggplant

If the sales associates cannot do price checks with their mobile, does that mean we need to wait in line at the register to ask how much something is?


----------



## pursepectives

purpleggplant said:


> If the sales associates cannot do price checks with their mobile, does that mean we need to wait in line at the register to ask how much something is?


You have to find someone with a handheld mobile. The express checkouts have them so if there isn't anyone on the floor you could go to them.


----------



## LuxeDeb

ballerinakgurl said:


> Bought this Haider Ackermann bomber for a shiny one today! [emoji847] my friend thought it was hideous, but for a penny, I think the right styling, it will be cute!!
> 
> View attachment 3725699



Haider Ackermann for a penny...yeah, baby!



deltalady said:


> Spotted this Alice & Olivia bag charm. I thought it was Fendi at first glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725657
> View attachment 3725658



OMG soo cute!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Pardon if this has been asked before:

When you return an online Nordstrom order (damaged) to a Nordstrom store, where does it go?

-Trash
-Nordstrom Rack
-Repair
-Someplace Else

What if the online Nordstrom order is fine (just the wrong size, etc.)...where does it go?

-Sales Floor
-Warehouse
-Nordstrom Rack

And if the item (not damaged) is from a brand that that location doesn't carry, do they put it on the sales floor or send it back to the warehouse or to a Nordstrom Rack location?

Thank you!


----------



## pinky7129

BlackGrayRed said:


> Pardon if this has been asked before:
> 
> When you return an online Nordstrom order (damaged) to a Nordstrom store, where does it go?
> 
> -Trash
> -Nordstrom Rack
> -Repair
> -Someplace Else
> 
> What if the online Nordstrom order is fine (just the wrong size, etc.)...where does it go?
> 
> -Sales Floor
> -Warehouse
> -Nordstrom Rack
> 
> And if the item (not damaged) is from a brand that that location doesn't carry, do they put it on the sales floor or send it back to the warehouse or to a Nordstrom Rack location?
> 
> Thank you!



All Nordstrom stuff gets returned to Nordstrom.


----------



## afsweet

Spotted W&R Alexander McQueen bag. Don't think this location does charge sends.


----------



## jorton

BlackGrayRed said:


> Pardon if this has been asked before:
> 
> When you return an online Nordstrom order (damaged) to a Nordstrom store, where does it go?
> 
> -Trash
> -Nordstrom Rack
> -Repair
> -Someplace Else
> 
> What if the online Nordstrom order is fine (just the wrong size, etc.)...where does it go?
> 
> -Sales Floor
> -Warehouse
> -Nordstrom Rack
> 
> And if the item (not damaged) is from a brand that that location doesn't carry, do they put it on the sales floor or send it back to the warehouse or to a Nordstrom Rack location?
> 
> Thank you!



If you return something that's damaged it gets NQC'd (quality control) I think from there it goes to a warehouse and gets sorted, maybe some items back to the vendor and some items to Nordstrom rack if they can be resold, I think that's why some bags and clothes are "refurbished " at the rack Bc they are sold with minor flaws. Some items probably go to last chance too.

If it's a return in good condition it goes on the sales floor. If it's a brand that's not carried in the store and it's something high end/ odd brand or something that probably won't sell, it gets transferred back to the warehouse or a store that sells it. For example if a store didn't carry a Chloe bag they would send it to a store that did or back to the warehouse


----------



## BlackGrayRed

jorton said:


> If you return something that's damaged it gets NQC'd (quality control) I think from there it goes to a warehouse and gets sorted, maybe some items back to the vendor and some items to Nordstrom rack if they can be resold, I think that's why some bags and clothes are "refurbished " at the rack Bc they are sold with minor flaws. Some items probably go to last chance too.
> 
> If it's a return in good condition it goes on the sales floor. If it's a brand that's not carried in the store and it's something high end/ odd brand or something that probably won't sell, it gets transferred back to the warehouse or a store that sells it. For example if a store didn't carry a Chloe bag they would send it to a store that did or back to the warehouse



Thank you!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Based in VA. 
Have plans to go down to North Myrtle Beach. 
Any suggestions if there are any Rack locations we should check out?
Either en route or over there?

Thanks!


----------



## pinky7129

jorton said:


> If you return something that's damaged it gets NQC'd (quality control) I think from there it goes to a warehouse and gets sorted, maybe some items back to the vendor and some items to Nordstrom rack if they can be resold, I think that's why some bags and clothes are "refurbished " at the rack Bc they are sold with minor flaws. Some items probably go to last chance too.
> 
> If it's a return in good condition it goes on the sales floor. If it's a brand that's not carried in the store and it's something high end/ odd brand or something that probably won't sell, it gets transferred back to the warehouse or a store that sells it. For example if a store didn't carry a Chloe bag they would send it to a store that did or back to the warehouse



Can I ask how you got this info? I work there and that's not what we do...


----------



## jorton

pinky7129 said:


> Can I ask how you got this info? I work there and that's not what we do...


I work there too.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

pinky7129 said:


> Can I ask how you got this info? I work there and that's not what we do...





jorton said:


> I work there too.



Does that mean it's different policies for different locations?


----------



## pinky7129

jorton said:


> I work there too.



Oi. I can't with these different policies

I give up
I know nothing! Lol


----------



## jorton

I'm not saying I *know* what happens once an is NQC'd and leaves the store. I'm just saying I'm guessing that it goes to a "sorting" location where people decide if items can be resold in that condition but at rack or last chance. I imagine some items go back to the vendor so the vendor can see if there's a particular product that has a lot of issues.


----------



## shadesofblack07

Found some pretty stuff today.
DVF skirt for ~$50,
Spotted some nice Salvatore Ferragamo oxfords


----------



## ozmodiar

pinky7129 said:


> Oi. I can't with these different policies
> 
> I give up
> I know nothing! Lol


What do they do at your store?


----------



## handbagkay

jorton said:


> If you return something that's damaged it gets NQC'd (quality control) I think from there it goes to a warehouse and gets sorted, maybe some items back to the vendor and some items to Nordstrom rack if they can be resold, I think that's why some bags and clothes are "refurbished " at the rack Bc they are sold with minor flaws. Some items probably go to last chance too.
> 
> If it's a return in good condition it goes on the sales floor. If it's a brand that's not carried in the store and it's something high end/ odd brand or something that probably won't sell, it gets transferred back to the warehouse or a store that sells it. For example if a store didn't carry a Chloe bag they would send it to a store that did or back to the warehouse


I work at the rack too and this sounds pretty accurate to me. Anything damaged that is returned to the rack gets sent straight to last chance at my store though. We don't ship anything to the quality center.


----------



## pinky7129

handbagkay said:


> I work at the rack too and this sounds pretty accurate to me. Anything damaged that is returned to the rack gets sent straight to last chance at my store though. We don't ship anything to the quality center.



I'm told that if any Nordstrom is returned even if used or worn or damaged we still ship it back to Nordstrom and let them decide what to do with it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## handbagkay

pinky7129 said:


> I'm told that if any Nordstrom is returned even if used or worn or damaged we still ship it back to Nordstrom and let them decide what to do with it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Well yes. Any full-line items returned to the rack do get sent back to the full line store. We don't get many full-line returns though since there's a Nordstrom right up the street from the rack that I work at


----------



## jorton

handbagkay said:


> Well yes. Any full-line items returned to the rack do get sent back to the full line store. We don't get many full-line returns though since there's a Nordstrom right up the street from the rack that I work at



I think there was confusion, the original question asked "what happens when Nordstrom items get returned to a Nordstrom store" and I was answering it that way, maybe the person meant the rack. I work at full line, so I answered the question based on that, and now that I read the comments again I'm assuming pinky works at the rack.


----------



## pinky7129

jorton said:


> I think there was confusion, the original question asked "what happens when Nordstrom items get returned to a Nordstrom store" and I was answering it that way, maybe the person meant the rack. I work at full line, so I answered the question based on that, and now that I read the comments again I'm assuming pinky works at the rack.



Yup I'm at the rack
I wish we had a full line!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

jorton said:


> I think there was confusion, the original question asked "what happens when Nordstrom items get returned to a Nordstrom store" and I was answering it that way, maybe the person meant the rack. I work at full line, so I answered the question based on that, and now that I read the comments again I'm assuming pinky works at the rack.



You're right!  I was the one who asked the question. I was asking about items ordered online from full-line Nordstrom. If a customer returns an item (say, damaged or with some kind of issue), I was curious if I returned it to a full-line Nordstrom location, would the item be shipped back to warehouse, the Rack, or someplace else.

The other question was if said item was not damaged, would the store just put it on the sales floor (regardless whether that location carriers that brand/style or not), return to warehouse, send to Rack, etc. 

[emoji846]


----------



## Yogathlete

BlackGrayRed said:


> You're right!  I was the one who asked the question. I was asking about items ordered online from full-line Nordstrom. If a customer returns an item (say, damaged or with some kind of issue), I was curious if I returned it to a full-line Nordstrom location, would the item be shipped back to warehouse, the Rack, or someplace else.
> 
> The other question was if said item was not damaged, would the store just put it on the sales floor (regardless whether that location carriers that brand/style or not), return to warehouse, send to Rack, etc.
> 
> [emoji846]


I used to work at a full-line Nordstrom in Seattle (flagship) and the process was what Jorton said. Not sure what happens at a Rack location tho.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Yogathlete said:


> I used to work at a full-line Nordstrom in Seattle (flagship) and the process was what Jorton said. Not sure what happens at a Rack location tho.



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## krisvoys

Saw these the other day, guess they have been there for a while! Wish they were my size but picked them up for a friend!!


----------



## Dahls

Spotted a men's Comme des garcons play cardigan w&r $99. PM for location

Also, has anyone seen any women's comme items? Would love to find some at rack pricing!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Dahls said:


> Spotted a men's Comme des garcons play cardigan w&r $99. PM for location
> 
> Also, has anyone seen any women's comme items? Would love to find some at rack pricing!



I saw a woman's trench/cape a while back, w/r for $199. I wanted it to fit so bad! But alas it was too big.


----------



## natalia0128

What do you think of this Alexander wang rockie price ? Not rack fine


----------



## meowmix318

https://amp.businessinsider.com/nordstrom-rack-store-photos-2017-6

I came across this article just now and thought I would share


----------



## Mimmy

meowmix318 said:


> https://amp.businessinsider.com/nordstrom-rack-store-photos-2017-6
> 
> I came across this article just now and thought I would share



Good read; thanks for posting!


----------



## bankygirl

natalia0128 said:


> View attachment 3729161
> 
> What do you think of this Alexander wang rockie price ? Not rack fine


Really great price and beautiful bag! Was that at full line?


----------



## natalia0128

bankygirl said:


> Really great price and beautiful bag! Was that at full line?


Yes, full line store


----------



## pepperdiva

[eQUOTE="meowmix318, post: 31423023, member: 514310"]https://amp.businessinsider.com/nordstrom-rack-store-photos-2017-6

I came across this article just now and thought I would share[/QUOTE]

Neat! This is my location. I almost may recognize some of the sales associates


----------



## wis3ly

pepperdiva said:


> [eQUOTE="meowmix318, post: 31423023, member: 514310"]https://amp.businessinsider.com/nordstrom-rack-store-photos-2017-6
> 
> I came across this article just now and thought I would share



Neat! This is my location. I almost may recognize some of the sales associates [/QUOTE]

The long line to pay is always a headache!!


----------



## bankygirl

natalia0128 said:


> Yes, full line store


It seems like sales at full line are better than prices at the rack! I hope you keep it. It's beautiful and goes with everything!


----------



## natalia0128

bankygirl said:


> It seems like sales at full line are better than prices at the rack! I hope you keep it. It's beautiful and goes with everything!


Thanks, i am still deciding about the bag, after the rockie was shipped. I was able to find another Mcquuen Insignia bag. I dont know which one should i keep


----------



## hellokimmiee

meowmix318 said:


> https://amp.businessinsider.com/nordstrom-rack-store-photos-2017-6
> 
> I came across this article just now and thought I would share



Hmmm perhaps this is why there are all these over priced shoes showing up at the Rack now.


----------



## pinky7129

hellokimmiee said:


> Hmmm perhaps this is why there are all these over priced shoes showing up at the Rack now.



Right?!

Im not spending two grand on no jimmy choos

They ain't made of gold!


----------



## gquinn

I think this is the most expensive (retail value) item I have ever seen at the Rack - Elie Saab jumpsuit for over $8k!


----------



## bagnutt

Armani suede pumps $89 RT / 41


----------



## lbg4unme

I found these Dior Envol sunnies for $99. Not sure if that is a deal or not.....


----------



## ilysukixD

Spotted a pair of SW boots in 5050 Navy in 8.5 for $237?  PM me for location. It was there went I left the store at 1


----------



## yakusoku.af

pinky7129 said:


> Right?!
> 
> Im not spending two grand on no jimmy choos
> 
> They ain't made of gold!



Or $900 on rockstuds! 
All the Valentino shoes I see are crazy expensive compared to what people used to find them for!


----------



## itsmree

just an FYI, i was at the rack yesterday and the SA said *CTR *starts Thursday!!! Happy hunting ladies!


----------



## mpepe32

I was at the closest rack to me in amherst NY and they do not do charge sends or even hold anything. But it's rare for me to find treasures there.  They did have coats on sale so my mom purchased a 1 Madison long coat and I picked up this Ellen Tracy coat


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted Chloe. PM for location. Unsure if they do charge sends


----------



## hellokimmiee

Omg you guys my purse dreams came true today! Finally found my pandora and for only $134! I was able to use my $20 note too. It's missing the crossbody strap but no biggie at this price point.


----------



## lms910

Spotted today RT $419


----------



## lms910

And what I SNATCHED up for myself...at 32 weeks pregnant!





Mommas go grab one!


----------



## lms910

lms910 said:


> And what I SNATCHED up for myself...at 32 weeks pregnant!
> View attachment 3730873
> 
> View attachment 3730874
> 
> 
> Mommas go grab one!



Sorry its hard to see- its the Tory Burch Thea diaper bag!


----------



## Shopmore

hellokimmiee said:


> Omg you guys my purse dreams came true today! Finally found my pandora and for only $134! I was able to use my $20 note too. It's missing the crossbody strap but no biggie at this price point.
> 
> View attachment 3730805
> 
> View attachment 3730809


That's awesome!  Was it at Last Chance or at a Rack?


----------



## hellokimmiee

Shopmore said:


> That's awesome!  Was it at Last Chance or at a Rack?



Last Chance! It looks small in the photos but it's actually the medium size.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

itsmree said:


> just an FYI, i was at the rack yesterday and the SA said *CTR *starts Thursday!!! Happy hunting ladies!


Which Thursday?


----------



## bagnutt

Why are they still so many winter boots?? SW 50/50 $298 RT / 38.5. Even had the SA scan these, couldn't believe the price at this time of year!


----------



## bagnutt

Stella faux fur tote $509 RT


----------



## bagnutt

Why not just buy these at full line for this price?! $920 WT / 38.5


----------



## bagnutt

sweetgirlblog said:


> Which Thursday?



CTR starts tomorrow. Did some scouting today - slim pickings again ☹️


----------



## jorton

bagnutt said:


> CTR starts tomorrow. Did some scouting today - slim pickings again ☹️



Nord rack has been so bad lately. I think it's because stuff is not coming from the full line like it used to. Things at full line are getting a bunch of markdowns before they even hit rack. Before it used to be one markdown then rack. Now I'm seeing two additional markdowns and things are staying at full line much longer .


----------



## mpepe32

bagnutt said:


> Why not just buy these at full line for this price?! $920 WT / 38.5
> View attachment 3731109


Well said bagnutt!


----------



## wis3ly

bagnutt said:


> Why are they still so many winter boots?? SW 50/50 $298 RT / 38.5. Even had the SA scan these, couldn't believe the price at this time of year!
> View attachment 3731098



They look a bit short to be 50/50s?


----------



## pursepectives

wis3ly said:


> They look a bit short to be 50/50s?


They're the SW mezzamezza, just knee high boots. There's one that's marked up higher than before the 50% off boot sale.


----------



## itsmree

sweetgirlblog said:


> Which Thursday?


this thursday - she said it was for fathers day


----------



## natalia0128

Does anyone interested in these bags? Let me know when I return it and give you location and item number .
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 not rack finds, Fullline stores


----------



## Graciielu

Hi- I am for the Alexander Wang- been looking for a mini Rockie. Can you let me the details once you return them? Thanks!


----------



## natalia0128

Graciielu said:


> Hi- I am for the Alexander Wang- been looking for a mini Rockie. Can you let me the details once you return them? Thanks!


Okay, i will PM you tomorrow for info and location


----------



## Liberty817

hellokimmiee said:


> Omg you guys my purse dreams came true today! Finally found my pandora and for only $134! I was able to use my $20 note too. It's missing the crossbody strap but no biggie at this price point.
> 
> View attachment 3730805
> 
> View attachment 3730809



What a deal!!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online.


----------



## peacelovesequin

More online:


----------



## pinky7129

natalia0128 said:


> Okay, i will PM you tomorrow for info and location



.


----------



## sarasmom

Went to the store at 10, nothing good. So disappointing. Saw a burburry leather jacket $299 but not my size. No good shoes or bags. Only picked up a small Kate Spade for $60 for my 14 year olds birthday next month.


----------



## lbg4unme

Givenchy booties $248.75 RT 36.5. Debating. They fit but are snug. Thoughts?


----------



## lbg4unme

I ended up leaving the Givenchy booties. Let me know if you want the store info. Not sure if they do charge sends.


----------



## pinky7129

lbg4unme said:


> I ended up leaving the Givenchy booties. Let me know if you want the store info. Not sure if they do charge sends.



They were gorgeous!


----------



## gquinn

lbg4unme said:


> Givenchy booties $248.75 RT 36.5. Debating. They fit but are snug. Thoughts?
> View attachment 3732011



Those are hawt!


----------



## bagnutt

lbg4unme said:


> I ended up leaving the Givenchy booties. Let me know if you want the store info. Not sure if they do charge sends.



They looked great on you! [emoji106]


----------



## bagnutt

gquinn said:


> Those are hawt!



My thoughts exactly! [emoji846]


----------



## bankygirl

Did CTR start today or does it start tomorrow? I remember one of the ladies on the board said it started today, but the NR page says the 16th


----------



## pursepectives

bankygirl said:


> Did CTR start today or does it start tomorrow? I remember one of the ladies on the board said it started today, but the NR page says the 16th


It's today.... the 25% discount is also live online and on the NR.com site frontpage.


----------



## lbg4unme

gquinn said:


> Those are hawt!





bagnutt said:


> They looked great on you! [emoji106]





bagnutt said:


> My thoughts exactly! [emoji846]





pinky7129 said:


> They were gorgeous!



Thanks but they were just too small. I hobbled through the store but in the end I had to leave them behind.


----------



## bagnutt

#team43
Jimmy Choo $312 RT


----------



## bagnutt

Ferragamo $135 RT / 6


----------



## bagnutt

Jimmy Choo $189 WT / 38.5
Refurb tag but they look brand new


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

spotted in Scottsdale. Not sure if they charge send


----------



## Colaluvstrvl




----------



## bankygirl

pursepectives said:


> It's today.... the 25% discount is also live online and on the NR.com site frontpage.


Thank you! Thanks to your comment I realized I am having trouble with my cookies in my computer and it keeps pulling stored versions of webpages. Off to clear my cookies and shop CTR online!


----------



## meowmix318

lbg4unme said:


> Thanks but they were just too small. I hobbled through the store but in the end I had to leave them behind.


That is the right choice because if your feet were hurting it is rare that you will wear them when you bring them home


----------



## bagnutt

This store put out a bunch of SW nudist today, various sizes and colors, most white tagged at $139. 
Suede fringe nudist $139 RT / 6


----------



## mellopan

bagnutt said:


> Ferragamo $135 RT / 6
> View attachment 3732375


Wow seems like a really good price! The heel is pretty weird looking imo though...


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> This store put out a bunch of SW nudist today, various sizes and colors, most white tagged at $139.
> Suede fringe nudist $139 RT / 6
> View attachment 3732470



The fringe sandals posted above were red tagged, by the way. Only pair I saw that wasn't white tagged.


----------



## minicake

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3732391


Did you buy these? SO pretty! If you passed can you please pm me the location?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted Red Valentino toggle coat over 600.00 dollars. Theory. Cute suede jacket size 4.


----------



## peacelovesequin

LC. Size 41. $99 (WT)


----------



## krisvoys

bagnutt said:


> The fringe sandals posted above were red tagged, by the way. Only pair I saw that wasn't white tagged.



My rack had lots of those sw fringe sandals in various sizes!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Came back to last chance to see if I still hated it and found this Chloe. Do you think I can get this screw replaced? Is it worth it?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Chiara Ferragni. 38. $189 (WT)


----------



## peacelovesequin

OC. 37. $52.50.


----------



## shadesofblack07

Spotted


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino $318 RT / 41


----------



## bagnutt

Proenza sandals $229 / 36.5


----------



## bagnutt

Giuseppe sandals $89 RT / 35.5


----------



## lbg4unme

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Came back to last chance to see if I still hated it and found this Chloe. Do you think I can get this screw replaced? Is it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732636
> View attachment 3732637
> View attachment 3732638



I have this bag and lost a screw too. Nordstrom will send it for repair.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
No charge sends 
Bottega Venetia


----------



## MamaSleepy

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> No charge sends
> Bottega Venetia
> View attachment 3732902
> 
> View attachment 3732903


Oh, I love those! The color is gorgeous!


----------



## bankygirl

I stopped by last night and found these Manolo Blahnik Khan leather sandals for $86 after the 25% off


----------



## bankygirl

Also spotted, not sure if store does chargesends:
Proenza blue dress, size 6, $149 red tagged
https://www.yoox.com/US/34730291/it...Ausl8P8HAQ#cod10=34730291LN&sizeId=&sizeName=

And this Rebecca taylor pink dress in size 8 for, wait for it, $30 before the 25% off!


----------



## LuxeDeb

CTR not as good as the last 2 for me. Totally random items. I got some pretty $55 Marchesa earrings for $6 and a $58 Baublebar statement necklace for $6. 

And a cute $199 molded accent chair with lucite legs for $22.50. I don't think of them for furniture, but it actually has a $199 Nordstrom sticker on it.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

lbg4unme said:


> I have this bag and lost a screw too. Nordstrom will send it for repair.



Thank you. I actually ended up leaving it. I would have gotten it if it were a bit cheaper.


----------



## leisurekitty

Rag & Bone Margot dress. Sz 2 red tagged $58. Orig $525 PM for location.


----------



## bankygirl

leisurekitty said:


> Rag & Bone Margot dress. Sz 2 red tagged $58. Orig $525
> 
> View attachment 3733326


I love this! I'm on the hunt for a 4 or 6 so please let me know if you see one!


----------



## leisurekitty

bankygirl said:


> I love this! I'm on the hunt for a 4 or 6 so please let me know if you see one!



I will do! I was shocked there was still one left out there at that price. Wow!!


----------



## Milky caramel

My CTR finds....
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 salvatore ferragamo small carrie leather top handle satchel...orignal price $1,250 sale price 699 plus additional 25% off came down to $524.98...still @ full price on Nordstrom.com and d best part is the purse is brand new with all d hardware still covered with nylon.........
Akris punto top saw it online for$356.98. Assorted tag $59.97 plus additional 25% off came down to $44.98 and i also found a J Brand tyler jean for d hubby for $44.57.


----------



## a510g

Found rag & bone olive suede shorts for $30, retail $625. Was surprised they were still there cause I didn't make it in until after work.

Also impulse bought this silk Burberry trench. It rang up a little lower than the ticket price so ended up being ~$300 after discount. Thoughts?? It's the perfect size but not sure how wearable that print is gonna be


----------



## cmm62

I found this pink Jason Wu skirt, perfect condition - $995 and after CTR $35.99[emoji33]


----------



## bagnutt

a510g said:


> Found rag & bone olive suede shorts for $30, retail $625. Was surprised they were still there cause I didn't make it in until after work.
> 
> Also impulse bought this silk Burberry trench. It rang up a little lower than the ticket price so ended up being ~$300 after discount. Thoughts?? It's the perfect size but not sure how wearable that print is gonna be
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733655
> View attachment 3733656
> View attachment 3733657
> View attachment 3733658
> View attachment 3733659



Love the shorts!  [emoji173]️
I am not a fan of snake print on clothing in general... if you don't think you will wear it, it's not worth it.


----------



## applecidered

a510g said:


> Found rag & bone olive suede shorts for $30, retail $625. Was surprised they were still there cause I didn't make it in until after work.
> 
> Also impulse bought this silk Burberry trench. It rang up a little lower than the ticket price so ended up being ~$300 after discount. Thoughts?? It's the perfect size but not sure how wearable that print is gonna be
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733655
> View attachment 3733656
> View attachment 3733657
> View attachment 3733658
> View attachment 3733659


I'm not the biggest fan of the trench print; however, if you think you can maybe consign or something? See what they quote you for it? It's definitely a great price and I would've bought it to ponder about it too!


----------



## natalia0128

CL on sale on nordstrom website only 50% off


----------



## natalia0128

I don't know the online sale is better than in-store sale for CL shoes


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted a Givenchy Pandora bag today
Got there when the store opened and a lady made a beeline for handbags 
It was $679.99 WT and the lady purchased it.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Good buy for anyone with small feet: https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/2110328/golden-goose-viand-western-bootie-women?color=BLACK LEATHER

Also, why isn't all clearance online an extra 25 off??


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

cmm62 said:


> I found this pink Jason Wu skirt, perfect condition - $995 and after CTR $35.99[emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 3733691
> 
> View attachment 3733692
> 
> View attachment 3733693



Crazy! Beautiful and "on trend" in "millennial pink".

I found this Jason Wu leather skirt a while back for about $150, which I thought was a steal!: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Jason-Wu-Croc-Embossed-Leather-Paneled-Skirt/prod179380293/p.prod


----------



## pecknnibble

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted a Givenchy Pandora bag today
> Got there when the store opened and a lady made a beeline for handbags
> It was $679.99 WT and the lady purchased it.



Just spotted one at ward village for $629 WT. Maybe she returned it? It's missing the strap and dust bag though. 

View attachment 3733992


----------



## yakusoku.af

pecknnibble said:


> Just spotted one at ward village for $629 WT. Maybe she returned it? It's missing the strap and dust bag though.
> 
> View attachment 3733992



Yes, I think that's the one. I saw her get an Associate to unlock it and she had a shopping bag when she was leaving. So I assumed she bought it. Maybe not.


----------



## deltalady

a510g said:


> Found rag & bone olive suede shorts for $30, retail $625. Was surprised they were still there cause I didn't make it in until after work.
> 
> Also impulse bought this silk Burberry trench. It rang up a little lower than the ticket price so ended up being ~$300 after discount. Thoughts?? It's the perfect size but not sure how wearable that print is gonna be
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733655
> View attachment 3733656
> View attachment 3733657
> View attachment 3733658
> View attachment 3733659



I wear a ton of black so for me this coat would be a welcome pop to my outfit.


----------



## aidore

If somebody interested poenza beverly location










Sent from my LGMS330 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aidore

And salvadore 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my LGMS330 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pursepectives

aidore said:


> If somebody interested poenza beverly location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734010
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGMS330 using PurseForum mobile app


Do you know if this location does charge sends? Thanks for sharing


----------



## ochie

pecknnibble said:


> Just spotted one at ward village for $629 WT. Maybe she returned it? It's missing the strap and dust bag though.
> 
> View attachment 3733992



Do they charge send?


----------



## cmm62

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Crazy! Beautiful and "on trend" in "millennial pink".
> 
> I found this Jason Wu leather skirt a while back for about $150, which I thought was a steal!: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Jason-Wu-Croc-Embossed-Leather-Paneled-Skirt/prod179380293/p.prod



Lol - you're too funny! I also thought - great skirt and in millennial pink! haha. That leather skirt is beautiful.


----------



## potomacng

bagnutt said:


> Giuseppe sandals $89 RT / 35.5
> View attachment 3732756


Which store that you see these? I went to the Palo Alto one yesterday and didn't see much of them.


----------



## bagnutt

potomacng said:


> Which store that you see these? I went to the Palo Alto one yesterday and didn't see much of them.



SF 9th Street.


----------



## intrigue

Women's Canada Goose XL. 
PM for location, not sure they do charge sends.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3734309
> 
> View attachment 3734310
> 
> View attachment 3734311
> 
> 
> Women's Canada Goose XL.
> PM for location, not sure they do charge sends.



PM'd you!!


----------



## sparksfly

Saw on IG regular Nordstroms has CL on sale for $337:


----------



## ilove2shop247

sparksfly said:


> Saw on IG regular Nordstroms has CL on sale for $337:
> View attachment 3734335


i’ve never run to the Nordstrom's site that fast.  unfortunately. the pigalle is only in a 9.5


----------



## natalia0128

sparksfly said:


> Saw on IG regular Nordstroms has CL on sale for $337:
> View attachment 3734335


I saw it last night too, only 50%. I don't know that is good deals or not. I don't the CL discount at department stores.i know it is not great compare with rack price


----------



## aidore

pursepectives said:


> Do you know if this location does charge sends? Thanks for sharing


I am not sure. But i dont think so.try to call them

Sent from my LGMS330 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mimmy

ilove2shop247 said:


> i’ve never run to the Nordstrom's site that fast.  unfortunately. the pigalle is only in a 9.5


[emoji23] I ran fast and still missed it! Thanks for letting us know they were 9.5; wouldn't have worked for me. 


natalia0128 said:


> I saw it last night too, only 50%. I don't know that is good deals or not. I don't the CL discount at department stores.i know it is not great compare with rack price


I think that this is a great price for Louboutin's! I have never seen any at the Rack that I go to, if you do, the style may not be a classic one. Recently many of the premier designer shoes people are posting from the Rack are not as discounted as they used to be. [emoji853]


----------



## Kealakai

Got this Shinola watch for $85 after the 25% discount.


----------



## mpepe32

ballerinakgurl said:


> PM'd you!!


Did u get the coat????


----------



## applecidered

natalia0128 said:


> I saw it last night too, only 50%. I don't know that is good deals or not. I don't the CL discount at department stores.i know it is not great compare with rack price


I think for CL it's not a bad price. Especially for those two shoes which are a classic style and not crazy colors or something.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

mpepe32 said:


> Did u get the coat????





intrigue said:


> View attachment 3734309
> 
> View attachment 3734310
> 
> View attachment 3734311
> 
> 
> Women's Canada Goose XL.
> PM for location, not sure they do charge sends.



No such luck. I called but the coat had already sold! [emoji17] I was going to grab it for my friend who has been looking for a Canada Goose for a while.


----------



## mpepe32

ballerinakgurl said:


> No such luck. I called but the coat had already sold! [emoji17] I was going to grab it for my friend who has been looking for a Canada Goose for a while.


----------



## Roro

Kealakai said:


> Got this Shinola watch for $85 after the 25% discount.



That's a great price for a Shinola of any kind.  Especially good for a bracelet watch.  Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## intrigue

ballerinakgurl said:


> No such luck. I called but the coat had already sold! [emoji17] I was going to grab it for my friend who has been looking for a Canada Goose for a while.



Oh no, sorry! It sounds like they go charge sends though. That's good to know.


----------



## natalia0128

Another CL


----------



## sparksfly

natalia0128 said:


> Another CL



They're probably sold out but what did you search to find them? I can never find them when I've seen they popped up.


----------



## natalia0128

sparksfly said:


> They're probably sold out but what did you search to find them? I can never find them when I've seen they popped up.


I typed specific brand name on ipad then clicked on Sale section at Sort


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Kealakai said:


> Got this Shinola watch for $85 after the 25% discount.



What a great deal!!!! I paid about $200 from the  Rack in Vegas about 2 months ago...and I thought that was a good deal already....


----------



## sparksfly

Back again incase anyone wants a pair:


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Paige x Rosie Huntington-Whitely Poppy cropped flare jeans. $99 (orig $249):


----------



## iLuvBeauty

sparksfly said:


> Back again incase anyone wants a pair:
> 
> View attachment 3735440



I don't see these when I search for them, only ones I see are décolleté pump for regular price. They might be sold out already.


----------



## sparksfly

iLuvBeauty said:


> I don't see these when I search for them, only ones I see are décolleté pump for regular price. They might be sold out already.



You have to constantly look. They sell out instantly.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

sparksfly said:


> You have to constantly look. They sell out instantly.





iLuvBeauty said:


> I don't see these when I search for them, only ones I see are décolleté pump for regular price. They might be sold out already.





sparksfly said:


> Back again incase anyone wants a pair:
> 
> View attachment 3735440



I snagged a pair!! Thanks for posting [emoji4]


----------



## sparksfly

ballerinakgurl said:


> I snagged a pair!! Thanks for posting [emoji4]



No problem! Did they recently come back on?

They had a tall pair of bronze ones I kinda hope will come back.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

sparksfly said:


> No problem! Did they recently come back on?
> 
> They had a tall pair of bronze ones I kinda hope will come back.



They must have. I got a 38.5. Hoping the order doesn't get cancelled. I was just randomly on the site, and I saw them.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Nooooo!!!! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## applecidered

ballerinakgurl said:


> Nooooo!!!! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735857



I had 2 cancels from Nordstrom.com for totally different products... don't trust them anymore.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Scored this gorgeous Chloe in medium size today! $579 plus tax!!!!!! Altered/refinished


----------



## ballerinakgurl

ilovemykiddos said:


> Scored this gorgeous Chloe in medium size today! $579 plus tax!!!!!! Altered/refinished



Gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Congrats!


----------



## lvchanelboy

I was busy and forgot to post but a few days ago I saw this cart FULL of W&R shoes. I've never seen so many at once!!  Unfortunately there was nothing there I liked in my size and they said they don't do charge sends I circled back around before I left and almost everything good was gone.


----------



## pursepectives

lvchanelboy said:


> I was busy and forgot to post but a few days ago I saw this cart FULL of W&R shoes. I've never seen so many at once!!  Unfortunately there was nothing there I liked in my size and they said they don't do charge sends I circled back around before I left and almost everything good was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735895


Wow are there multiple pair of Valentino rockstuds? What location is this?


----------



## lvchanelboy

pursepectives said:


> Wow are there multiple pair of Valentino rockstuds? What location is this?


Yes but when I came back they were all gone. Nothing really exciting was left


----------



## ochie

lvchanelboy said:


> I was busy and forgot to post but a few days ago I saw this cart FULL of W&R shoes. I've never seen so many at once!!  Unfortunately there was nothing there I liked in my size and they said they don't do charge sends I circled back around before I left and almost everything good was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735895



Wow which location?


----------



## bagnutt

lvchanelboy said:


> I was busy and forgot to post but a few days ago I saw this cart FULL of W&R shoes. I've never seen so many at once!!  Unfortunately there was nothing there I liked in my size and they said they don't do charge sends I circled back around before I left and almost everything good was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735895



What were the prices on the Rockstuds? Curious if the refurbs are outrageously priced as well.


----------



## lvchanelboy

bagnutt said:


> What were the prices on the Rockstuds? Curious if the refurbs are outrageously priced as well.


The ones I looked at were marked $249


----------



## bagnutt

lvchanelboy said:


> The ones I looked at were marked $249



Well that is a good sign - they are still out there if you are lucky enough to find a pair in your size!


----------



## iLuvBeauty

bagnutt said:


> Well that is a good sign - they are still out there if you are lucky enough to find a pair in your size!



I never find anything in my size... #bigfootproblems [emoji23]


----------



## afsweet

stopped by NR at Union Square and also Brooklyn last week hoping to find some W&R goodies. Unfortunately didn't see anything good at either location. the Brooklyn location was especially disappointing and no better than my local NR.


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Hey! Well I recently got a Marc jacob pouch to store small stuff/ lipstick etc. Sportswear and Alex and ani jewelry! Super deals!


----------



## natalia0128

Hello My Christian Louboutin is here


----------



## natalia0128

Anyone like any of these? they are all 60% original price.


----------



## bussbuss

natalia0128 said:


> Anyone like any of these?


Yes the alexander mq pls


----------



## Milky caramel

natalia0128 said:


> Hello My Christian Louboutin is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736709


Georg....congrats


----------



## ballerinakgurl

natalia0128 said:


> Hello My Christian Louboutin is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736709



So jelly!! I ordered twice but both times got cancelled. [emoji17]


----------



## natalia0128

bussbuss said:


> Yes the alexander mq pls


Okay, will PM tonight


----------



## peacelovesequin

The designer popbacks have been good so far!


----------



## sparksfly

peacelovesequin said:


> The designer popbacks have been good so far!



Any other good designer pop backs besides the CL?

Also how do you guys check pop backs? Just by searching the item? It'd be awesome if there was a way to get emailed/texted when something comes back in stock.


----------



## bastardino6

Givenchy star heels sz 37. $640


----------



## bastardino6

PM for location. Unsure if store does charge sends


----------



## PetiteFromSF

natalia0128 said:


> Anyone like any of these? they are all 60% original price.



Where? I love Ferragamos!


----------



## bastardino6

CLs 38.5 $830
PM for location


----------



## ballerinakgurl

natalia0128 said:


> What is your size? I might be able to help. I ordrred two pairs, they both shipped



Will PM you now!!


----------



## natalia0128

elisainthecity said:


> Where? I love Ferragamos!


Is that your size the price 237.98 plus tax?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

natalia0128 said:


> Is that your size the price 237.98 plus tax?



I'm size 5


----------



## natalia0128

ballerinakgurl said:


> So jelly!! I ordered twice but both times got cancelled. [emoji17]


Last year, I ordered Balenciaga sneakers 15 times and they cancelled my order 15 times...


----------



## natalia0128

elisainthecity said:


> I'm size 5


Pm me, i will give out my SA' s so can call order from  her after i return


----------



## dingdong79

elisainthecity said:


> I'm size 5



I just saw them pop back up on the website in size 5 for 60% off.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

dingdong79 said:


> I just saw them pop back up on the website in size 5 for 60% off.


Strangely shows up as 50% off only for me. Also, it says "sold out" when I click "add to cart". Ahh lol


----------



## pursepectives

Hoping these ship and they fit, I gave up finding them at the rack.


----------



## bagnutt

Full line


----------



## bagnutt




----------



## bagnutt




----------



## mpepe32

Just checked rack online and there are a few Salvatore Ferragamo wristlets and a mcm red fur backpack in case anyone is interested.


----------



## pinky7129

But why...


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

natalia0128 said:


> Hello My Christian Louboutin is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736709


WOW!!!  Be still my heart! Congrats!


----------



## meowmix318

bagnutt said:


> View attachment 3737258


Is this on Nordstrom rack website or Nordstrom? I couldn't find it on either

(Edit) I see you wrote "full line" above the other screen shot. Thank you


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Hey guys I need some advice! I found a pair of LC so Kate today for $371, black, are they worth it for that price? TIA!


----------



## bakeacookie

ballerinakgurl said:


> Hey guys I need some advice! I found a pair of LC so Kate today for $371, black, are they worth it for that price? TIA!



Yes!


----------



## bakeacookie

pinky7129 said:


> View attachment 3737354
> 
> 
> But why...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## bagnutt

More 60% off shoes from full line


----------



## bagnutt




----------



## bagnutt

Alexander Wang guitar/purse straps


----------



## ilovemykiddos

ballerinakgurl said:


> Hey guys I need some advice! I found a pair of LC so Kate today for $371, black, are they worth it for that price? TIA!


Yes they are IF you were looking for them and especially if they are black. That's a great price imo!


----------



## ProShopper1

ballerinakgurl said:


> Hey guys I need some advice! I found a pair of LC so Kate today for $371, black, are they worth it for that price? TIA!


Personally, I find the So Kate's to be beyond uncomfortable, so no price would be good enough for me to torture my feet. But if you've tried them on and they're doable it's a great price for a classic!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Popbacks right now (full-line). Run!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Still up there, but add to your WL and watch the price drop!


----------



## peacelovesequin

NR (online)


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Shout out to Nordstrom customer service!! [emoji119] got home from my daughters preschool graduation to a message on my machine from Nordstrom customer service saying they tracked down the last pair of CL Pigalle in the company!! They are on their way from Honolulu to my house. [emoji16]


----------



## destine2b

How do you ladies find CL shoes for such a great deal? If anyone finds size 4, please let me know


----------



## ballerinakgurl

destine2b said:


> How do you ladies find CL shoes for such a great deal? If anyone finds size 4, please let me know



They had two styles on sale on the full line website. You have to keep checking for popups but I think they may have sold out. 

There are lots of other great shoe popups still.

Also Neiman Marcus Last Call had their designer event today... my location had lots of Loubs.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
No charge sends
Gucci
Not a magical price lol


----------



## yakusoku.af

bagnutt said:


> View attachment 3737259



I wish I saw these earlier! Sold out now


----------



## peacelovesequin

If anyone has a SA contact, please PM ME!


----------



## PetiteFromSF




----------



## peacelovesequin

Full line.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Is there going to be a CTR for 4th of July?


----------



## pinky7129

ballerinakgurl said:


> Is there going to be a CTR for 4th of July?



Nope.


----------



## PetiteFromSF




----------



## Sparksw10

Chloe bag spotted at the Columbia, SC location.


----------



## natalia0128

Sparksw10 said:


> View attachment 3740406
> 
> 
> Chloe bag spotted at the Columbia, SC location.


Wow, is that mini or small?


----------



## bagnshoe

Sparksw10 said:


> View attachment 3740406
> 
> 
> Chloe bag spotted at the Columbia, SC location.



Wow. What a steal . Do you know if it came with a dustbag and if they do charge send ?thanks!


----------



## pursepectives

bagnshoe said:


> Wow. What a steal . Do you know if it came with a dustbag and if they do charge send ?thanks!


I called and it's gone.


----------



## bagnshoe

pursepectives said:


> I called and it's gone.



Oh okay . Thanks  for letting me know .


----------



## yakusoku.af

Nordstrom.com
Only sz 9.5


----------



## Sparksw10

bagnshoe said:


> Oh okay . Thanks  for letting me know .



Yeah, someone messaged me last night about going to purchase it this morning first thing [emoji51] Was a great deal! Excellent condition


----------



## destine2b

That's Chloe was an awesome deal. I am searching for a drew Chloe to add to my collection. One day.


----------



## carolly88

natalia0128 said:


> Anyone like any of these? they are all 60% original price.



Love the ferragamos! Still available?


----------



## natalia0128

carolly88 said:


> Love the ferragamos! Still available?


No, I think someone called order after I returned it....


----------



## daisygrl

After a year I finally found shoes worth posting. Valentino Rockstuds wedges for a pretty decent price. I am still not sold on the price ($229) since they are "just" wedges but they are pretty easy to match almost every outfit.


----------



## Mimmy

daisygrl said:


> After a year I finally found shoes worth posting. Valentino Rockstuds wedges for a pretty decent price. I am still not sold on the price ($229) since they are "just" wedges but they are pretty easy to match almost every outfit.



I think that these will be great for the Summer, daisygrl! Honestly with the recent Rack prices, this is a good price!


----------



## leisurekitty

I ran into these at the Rack today. Now all I need is the ring...LOL! 
$249.97


----------



## daisygrl

Mimmy said:


> I think that these will be great for the Summer, daisygrl! Honestly with the recent Rack prices, this is a good price!



Thank you for your input. Agreed. The recent Rack prices is a big turn off to the point where I don't even bother looking for deals any more. I wasn't necessarily on the market for wedges but they are cute and still being sold at $795 at a full line.


----------



## Mimmy

leisurekitty said:


> I ran into these at the Rack today. Now all I need is the ring...LOL!
> $249.97
> View attachment 3741628
> 
> View attachment 3741630



These are beautiful, leisurekitty! Hope you get the ring soon! [emoji6]


----------



## jamieeeee

when is the next ctr sale


----------



## cmm62

leisurekitty said:


> I ran into these at the Rack today. Now all I need is the ring...LOL!
> $249.97
> View attachment 3741628
> 
> View attachment 3741630



AMAZING!! First the shoes, then the ring [emoji6]


----------



## bagnshoe

leisurekitty said:


> I ran into these at the Rack today. Now all I need is the ring...LOL!
> $249.97
> View attachment 3741628
> 
> View attachment 3741630



Congrats . WhAt a steal .


----------



## bagnutt

Really good white tag price on Weitzman Heist pumps $69.97 / 6


----------



## bagnutt

Huge A$$ Longchamp $159


----------



## bagnutt

Ferragamo tote $524


----------



## bagnutt

Chloe suede & leather boot (couldn't find mate!) $299 RT / 37.5


----------



## ag681

Finally found a pashli! It was on clearance for $329.97 But what do you think of the color?


----------



## bagnutt

I ended up seeing a lot of $69 white tagged Stuart Weitzman in various sizes and styles. 
Comma wedge sandal


----------



## k1zuna

daisygrl said:


> After a year I finally found shoes worth posting. Valentino Rockstuds wedges for a pretty decent price. I am still not sold on the price ($229) since they are "just" wedges but they are pretty easy to match almost every outfit.


wow which store? ive been dying to get these


----------



## peacelovesequin

Popbacks (full line)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Burberry Jacket (full line)


----------



## leisurekitty

Mimmy said:


> These are beautiful, leisurekitty! Hope you get the ring soon! [emoji6]





cmm62 said:


> AMAZING!! First the shoes, then the ring [emoji6]





bagnshoe said:


> Congrats . WhAt a steal .



Thank you! [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## MahoganyQT

ag681 said:


> Finally found a pashli! It was on clearance for $329.97 But what do you think of the color?
> View attachment 3742082



Love, love, love the color! Great price!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/chris...v3&recs_source=recbot&recs_page_type=category

Louboutin popback 37.5 only


----------



## ag681

MahoganyQT said:


> Love, love, love the color! Great price!


Thank you!! The color is really pretty in person! I couldn't post a close up because my file was too big! It's nude/platinum


----------



## kirsten

Found these recently


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Spotted these Isabel Marant pumps. Size 39... just too small for me


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

This may be my biggest score yet at NR:


The dress (looks much better in person than this low-res Lyst photo):



Max Mara Weekend dress (also looks much better in person) $170:




Solid and Striped pants $27:


Equipment Sweater $27:


----------



## Louislover10

Found these at my local Nordstrom Rack store.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

There's a D&G pointed pump for $298 for size 5 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/dolcegabbana-rose-print-pointy-toe-pump-women/4503897?origin=os


----------



## destine2b

Went to NR today. Disappointment. Nothing great  next time! Thanks everyone for sharing your deals. It gives me hope every time I go in


----------



## abl13

Pretty good find, Tory wedges for $68.


----------



## shopbo

Found a pair of Stuart Weitzman The Pranks Sandal for $0.01 in a dark silver sparkle color similar to the picture here! So thrilled with my second-ever penny find!!


----------



## bagnutt

shopbo said:


> Found a pair of Stuart Weitzman The Pranks Sandal for $0.01 in a dark silver sparkle color similar to the picture here! So thrilled with my second-ever penny find!!
> View attachment 3744986



 Congrats! I have seen a few of those in store, but different colors. Will have to get an SA to scan them [emoji846]


----------



## lms910

bagnutt said:


> Congrats! I have seen a few of those in store, but different colors. Will have to get an SA to scan them [emoji846]



I've seen penny items posted on here before and find them in my store and they aren't a penny . Happened twice recently and I got super excited til they were scanned. Ugh!


----------



## bagnutt

Unicorns!!
Tory boots
Marc Jacobs patent Mary Janes
Didn't see any of the SW platform heels [emoji12]


----------



## shopbo

bagnutt said:


> Unicorns!!
> Tory boots
> Marc Jacobs patent Mary Janes
> Didn't see any of the SW platform heels [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3745201
> 
> View attachment 3745202
> 
> View attachment 3745204



I went back and bought a gold pair of the SW platforms today!! Again, $0.01!! Keep an eye out for them!


----------



## bagnutt

Tom Ford peep toes $355 red tag / 35.5


----------



## bagnutt

shopbo said:


> I went back and bought a gold pair of the SW platforms today!! Again, $0.01!! Keep an eye out for them!



You've got a collection for 2cents! [emoji106]


----------



## scgirl212

Sadly my finds today weren't .01, but I still think I did pretty well! 

3.1 Phillip Lim "Ames" RT $295




And coral Chloe flats RT $160


----------



## Mimmy

scgirl212 said:


> Sadly my finds today weren't .01, but I still think I did pretty well!
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim "Ames" RT $295
> View attachment 3746125
> 
> 
> 
> And coral Chloe flats RT $160
> 
> View attachment 3746126



I think that you did very well, scgirl212!


----------



## pinky7129

I found these last week in a store in WA. it's [emoji173]️[emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'm normally a size 40 in the new simples so I had no idea what size I'm here so I just took whatever was there. It was meant to be


----------



## Mimmy

pinky7129 said:


> I found these last week in a store in WA. it's [emoji173]️[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746187
> 
> 
> I'm normally a size 40 in the new simples so I had no idea what size I'm here so I just took whatever was there. It was meant to be



These are gorgeous, pinky7129! Great find!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Popbacks (full line)


----------



## peacelovesequin

pinky7129 said:


> I found these last week in a store in WA. it's [emoji173]️[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746187
> 
> 
> I'm normally a size 40 in the new simples so I had no idea what size I'm here so I just took whatever was there. It was meant to be



Congrats on the find!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Popback (full line)


----------



## peacelovesequin

If you're into the furry shoe trend:


----------



## intrigue

PM for location . I believe they do change sends


----------



## LuxeDeb

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3746812
> View attachment 3746813
> 
> View attachment 3746815
> 
> View attachment 3746817
> 
> PM for location . I believe they do change sends



I pmed you!


----------



## LuxeDeb

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3746812
> View attachment 3746813
> 
> View attachment 3746815
> 
> View attachment 3746817
> 
> PM for location . I believe they do change sends



They are on the way! Thanks again. I'm soo excited to get them!


----------



## letteshop

LuxeDeb said:


> They are on the way! Thanks again. I'm soo excited to get them!



Nice...congrats!!


----------



## bagnutt

LuxeDeb said:


> They are on the way! Thanks again. I'm soo excited to get them!



Those are hot! [emoji91]


----------



## Perfect Day

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3746812
> View attachment 3746813
> 
> View attachment 3746815
> 
> View attachment 3746817
> 
> PM for location . I believe they do change sends


Beautiful


----------



## mpepe32

Omg it's raining loubs lately!!! Congrats to all the ladies who are getting them


----------



## PetiteFromSF

My ferragamos came in!! Thank you Natalia!


----------



## natalia0128

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3747420
> 
> 
> My ferragamos came in!! Thank you Natalia!


No problem. Does it fit you?


----------



## yinyin1288

jamieeeee said:


> when is the next ctr sale


 I'd like to know as well, thanks!


----------



## LuxeDeb

yinyin1288 said:


> I'd like to know as well, thanks!



I have written down the next CTR is 7/27-7/30.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Size 41 WR $199, but brand new. Pm for location, it does charge and sends.


----------



## ashlie

ballerinakgurl said:


> Size 41 WR $199, but brand new. Pm for location, it does charge and sends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748952



Omg! If you see these in a 40. [emoji24] I can't find them anywhere


----------



## ballerinakgurl

This is what I found for myself today. My NR has been on fire [emoji91] with shoes lately. Always disappointed when I don't see any bags.

Picked up these Freshly Picked moccasins for a gift... love these shoes. Both my kids lived in them as babies. Made in USA and full leather! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I also found these leather converse for my son to wear... in about two years! [emoji23][emoji28] but for $14, I couldn't pass them up. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I brought these babies home for me. So glad I finally found a pair! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hope everyone has a great holiday weekend! Canadians [emoji1063] and Americans [emoji631] alike! [emoji8]


----------



## bagnutt

[emoji173]️[emoji177] those moccasins!!


----------



## bagnshoe

ballerinakgurl said:


> This is what I found for myself today. My NR has been on fire [emoji91] with shoes lately. Always disappointed when I don't see any bags.
> 
> Picked up these Freshly Picked moccasins for a gift... love these shoes. Both my kids lived in them as babies. Made in USA and full leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749213
> View attachment 3749214
> 
> 
> I also found these leather converse for my son to wear... in about two years! [emoji23][emoji28] but for $14, I couldn't pass them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749215
> View attachment 3749216
> 
> 
> I brought these babies home for me. So glad I finally found a pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749217
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great holiday weekend! Canadians [emoji1063] and Americans [emoji631] alike! [emoji8]



Congrats on the finds. I'm looking for FP too for my children but Its expensive . I didn't know that you can find at NR. Love your tribute [emoji7]


----------



## bagnutt




----------



## bagnutt

One of my local stores is starting to put out full line shoe transfers. Some of these are still listed on the website. I think this store still does charge sends, so PM me. 
Prada 37.5 / 38 / $249 RT
A. Wang 37.5 / $189 RT
Saint Laurent 36.5 / $299 RT
Prada 37 / $249 RT (tan/black)


----------



## bagnutt

Also seeing a ton of cheap Tory sandals and flats $60 - $75 RT. I'm buying these Phoebe sandals.


----------



## bagnutt

Found my perfect nudes!! Refurb price but new [emoji14]


----------



## ballerinakgurl

bagnshoe said:


> Congrats on the finds. I'm looking for FP too for my children but Its expensive . I didn't know that you can find at NR. Love your tribute [emoji7]



I bought another pair of moccasins while I was in Hawaii last month for $20 Refurbished but new, so they are out there! I also seen them at TJ Maxx for $40 when I was in Hawaii. I always shop FP online sale! Would love love to go to a warehouse sale but I am nowhere close to Utah.

I also noticed full line transfers today too... some of the prices were higher than online Nordstrom sale.


----------



## bagnutt

Dior refurb 39 / $229


----------



## bagnutt

Versace 39 / $479 RT


----------



## bagnutt

Anyone into these Puma sneakers by Rihanna? 8.5 / $69 RT


----------



## pursepectives

Returning these tonight to a location that still does charge sends. Size 40


----------



## Milky caramel

pursepectives said:


> Returning these tonight to a location that still does charge sends. Size 40


Lovely....wish it was my size


----------



## pursepectives

Hoping these go to red tag


$429 wt Versace


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
No charge sends 
Valentino




Jimmy Choo




Moschino


----------



## Audry80

San Leandro had a lot of designer shoes. Not sure if they do charge sends. Didn't get a picture of every pair since it was near closing. 

Ferragamo and Jimmy Choos

.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Popbacks (full line)


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> Dior refurb 39 / $229
> View attachment 3749335



I love that blue. Reminds me of Cinderella!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Popbacks cont. (full line)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Friendly reminder: If anyone sees anything in 42, PM ME!


----------



## peacelovesequin

RedValentino is on NR (online).


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> RedValentino is on NR (online).



I saw those sneakers at Rack yesterday. Priced at $229 I think. Stiff as a board!


----------



## caroline0523

Found these Burberry flats today. Too big for me, so send me a message if you'd like the location. I'm not sure if the store does charge-sends, sorry.


----------



## caroline0523

Does anyone know what the hold policy is for employees/customers? There was a moncler men's coat for $295 (which I thought was a steal!) in the dressing room. Unfortunately, the employee in the back said that it was on hold for another employee. I then asked another employee how long their holds are and they said they didn't know, it might be held as long as wanted. When I got to the register, the employee then told me that there are "no holds, but "courtesy" things where they might hold onto an item for an hour for the customer.  Sorry to ask, I'm just a little frustrated with the lack of transparency


----------



## bagnshoe

caroline0523 said:


> Found these Burberry flats today. Too big for me, so send me a message if you'd like the location. I'm not sure if the store does charge-sends, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750080
> View attachment 3750081



Hi, can I pls get the info for the store? Would love to get them . Tia


----------



## bagnshoe

caroline0523 said:


> Found these Burberry flats today. Too big for me, so send me a message if you'd like the location. I'm not sure if the store does charge-sends, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750080
> View attachment 3750081


Just pmed you ! Thanks.


----------



## bagnshoe

caroline0523 said:


> Found these Burberry flats today. Too big for me, so send me a message if you'd like the location. I'm not sure if the store does charge-sends, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750080
> View attachment 3750081



Thanks for the information . Looks like this store doesn't do charge send


----------



## meowmix318

caroline0523 said:


> Does anyone know what the hold policy is for employees/customers? There was a moncler men's coat for $295 (which I thought was a steal!) in the dressing room. Unfortunately, the employee in the back said that it was on hold for another employee. I then asked another employee how long their holds are and they said they didn't know, it might be held as long as wanted. When I got to the register, the employee then told me that there are "no holds, but "courtesy" things where they might hold onto an item for an hour for the customer.  Sorry to ask, I'm just a little frustrated with the lack of transparency


I don't know if this is completely correct but I remember in the past that an employee over the phone told me that they could hold an item for me for 1 hour


----------



## meowmix318

caroline0523 said:


> Found these Burberry flats today. Too big for me, so send me a message if you'd like the location. I'm not sure if the store does charge-sends, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750080
> View attachment 3750081


I know this isn't the same shoe but I came across this style on saks website in case someone is looking for a pair. But please note this is final sale  http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447035677&site_refer=AFF001&mid=13816&siteID=BolFSqx4S4U-522isQmZfGThNnCpPqy_fQ&LSoid=449405&LSlinkid=10&LScreativeid=1&productCode=0400092354141

Please copy and paste the whole link onto your mobile browser


----------



## meowmix318

$180 down from  $450 with 3 colors to choose from


----------



## Cocoabean

ag681 said:


> Finally found a pashli! It was on clearance for $329.97 But what do you think of the color?
> View attachment 3742082



I LOVE the color. It is a sparkly neutral! woohoo!


----------



## Infinity8




----------



## PetiteFromSF

Ladies! Just found a pair of rock studs for $249 @ Westgate. Bought them! The $249 price point still exists! Lol.


----------



## pursepectives

elisainthecity said:


> Ladies! Just found a pair of rock studs for $249 @ Westgate. Bought them! The $249 price point still exists! Lol.


 congrats!!!
I was just there yesterday! Were there any other pairs?


----------



## Cocoabean

meowmix318 said:


> I know this isn't the same shoe but I came across this style on saks website in case someone is looking for a pair. But please note this is final sale  http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447035677&site_refer=AFF001&mid=13816&siteID=BolFSqx4S4U-522isQmZfGThNnCpPqy_fQ&LSoid=449405&LSlinkid=10&LScreativeid=1&productCode=0400092354141
> 
> Please copy and paste the whole link onto your mobile browser



This link let me to a very similar pair to what was pictured originally. Not as good a deal, but still some sizes/colors left. So cute!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Burberry&N=4294912414+306624248&bmUID=lQ0beYZ


----------



## bagnutt

elisainthecity said:


> Ladies! Just found a pair of rock studs for $249 @ Westgate. Bought them! The $249 price point still exists! Lol.



I was just there yesterday - I did notice a lot of refurbs. CONGRATS. I would be a little jelly, but I know we are not the same size [emoji6]


----------



## bagnshoe

elisainthecity said:


> Ladies! Just found a pair of rock studs for $249 @ Westgate. Bought them! The $249 price point still exists! Lol.



Congrats . Is the ones in San Jose ? What color and what size did you get ? Is it in kitten heels ?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bagnshoe said:


> Congrats . Is the ones in San Jose ? What color and what size did you get ? Is it in kitten heels ?



They were white caged flats. Size 36.5 for my friend. 



bagnutt said:


> I was just there yesterday - I did notice a lot of refurbs. CONGRATS. I would be a little jelly, but I know we are not the same size [emoji6]



Didn't see any other ones. I went through ALL the the designer sizes in case. Lol. 



pursepectives said:


> congrats!!!
> I was just there yesterday! Were there any other pairs?



Nope. I did see one ahead of me woman found a pair of Louboutins. [emoji24]


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Okay everyone! I found another pair of rockstuds today in my size! [emoji16] So ecstatic since I've never seen rockstuds in the Bay Area. Here they are

View attachment 3751522


The black flats rang up as ~$170 (price marked at $229). The white ones were $249.


----------



## pursepectives

elisainthecity said:


> Okay everyone! I found another pair of rockstuds today in my size! [emoji16] So ecstatic since I've never seen rockstuds in the Bay Area. Here they are
> 
> View attachment 3751522
> 
> 
> The black flats rang up as ~$170 (price marked at $229). The white ones were $249.


So cute!!!! Which location?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

pursepectives said:


> So cute!!!! Which location?



Thank you!!!
2 locations. 
Westgate and 9th Street rack.


----------



## pecknnibble

elisainthecity said:


> Okay everyone! I found another pair of rockstuds today in my size! [emoji16] So ecstatic since I've never seen rockstuds in the Bay Area. Here they are
> 
> View attachment 3751522
> 
> 
> The black flats rang up as ~$170 (price marked at $229). The white ones were $249.



Yay congrats! The black flats are super cute!


----------



## lalapalozza0502

Great finds!!!

QUOTE="elisainthecity, post: 31479037, member: 514214"]Okay everyone! I found another pair of rockstuds today in my size! [emoji16] So ecstatic since I've never seen rockstuds in the Bay Area. Here they are

View attachment 3751522


The black flats rang up as ~$170 (price marked at $229). The white ones were $249.[/QUOTE]


----------



## artkrue

elisainthecity said:


> Okay everyone! I found another pair of rockstuds today in my size! [emoji16] So ecstatic since I've never seen rockstuds in the Bay Area. Here they are
> 
> View attachment 3751522
> 
> 
> The black flats rang up as ~$170 (price marked at $229). The white ones were $249.



Damn thats a lucky steal!!! Congrats on ur find!! Are the flats creme colored or straight white? Soo jelly


----------



## peacelovesequin

elisainthecity said:


> Okay everyone! I found another pair of rockstuds today in my size! [emoji16] So ecstatic since I've never seen rockstuds in the Bay Area. Here they are
> 
> View attachment 3751522
> 
> 
> The black flats rang up as ~$170 (price marked at $229). The white ones were $249.



Congrats on the finds! #RockstudRoll


----------



## PetiteFromSF

artkrue said:


> Damn thats a lucky steal!!! Congrats on ur find!! Are the flats creme colored or straight white? Soo jelly



Thank you! They're white. 



peacelovesequin said:


> Congrats on the finds! #RockstudRoll



Thanks


----------



## lalapalozza0502

elisainthecity said:


> Thank you! They're white.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


do you know if they had other sizes or more available? or if they do charge and sends?


----------



## bagnutt

snarahari88 said:


> do you know if they had other sizes or more available? or if they do charge and sends?



9th Street Rack doesn't do charge sends. Westgate still does, though.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

snarahari88 said:


> do you know if they had other sizes or more available? or if they do charge and sends?



I didn't see any other pairs.


----------



## caroline0523

elisainthecity said:


> Okay everyone! I found another pair of rockstuds today in my size! [emoji16] So ecstatic since I've never seen rockstuds in the Bay Area. Here they are
> 
> View attachment 3751522
> 
> 
> The black flats rang up as ~$170 (price marked at $229). The white ones were $249.


Congrats, congrats, congrats!! I think we are the same size so very jelly from this side  Those are so so so pretty.


----------



## Kitts

caroline0523 said:


> Does anyone know what the hold policy is for employees/customers? There was a moncler men's coat for $295 (which I thought was a steal!) in the dressing room. Unfortunately, the employee in the back said that it was on hold for another employee. I then asked another employee how long their holds are and they said they didn't know, it might be held as long as wanted. When I got to the register, the employee then told me that there are "no holds, but "courtesy" things where they might hold onto an item for an hour for the customer.  Sorry to ask, I'm just a little frustrated with the lack of transparency



I tried to do a hold about a month ago and was firmly told they no longer did holds.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Kitts said:


> I tried to do a hold about a month ago and was firmly told they no longer did holds.



I'm surprised some stores still do holds. I was told "no holds" over a year ago.


----------



## LadyLVoe

Found these SW Manila nice blue suede loafers in my size.
Red tag at $113.75. It's 75 % off and I was secretly hoping it to be my penny find LOL.
I really like it so I bought it!


----------



## bagnshoe

elisainthecity said:


> Okay everyone! I found another pair of rockstuds today in my size! [emoji16] So ecstatic since I've never seen rockstuds in the Bay Area. Here they are
> 
> View attachment 3751522
> 
> 
> The black flats rang up as ~$170 (price marked at $229). The white ones were $249.



Congrats again. What a steal . I'm so jelly. I live in the Bay Area and never seem to find any pair of rockstuds ? What size is the black ones?


----------



## LadyLVoe

elisainthecity said:


> Okay everyone! I found another pair of rockstuds today in my size! [emoji16] So ecstatic since I've never seen rockstuds in the Bay Area. Here they are
> 
> View attachment 3751522
> 
> 
> The black flats rang up as ~$170 (price marked at $229). The white ones were $249.


OMG what a steal!!! I'm so jelly!!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Question ladies! Have any of you ever ordered something from the full line store and the item was not as it appeared?

I recently received my Moncler Fiadone jacket, but it is different than pictured online. I was under the impression that there was a logo on the arm, but the coat I received did not have one. The coat also did not have a authenticity tag on the zipper pull like other Moncler products I have purchased. Photo is from Nordstrom website.



In more exciting news my CL arrived from Hawaii!! They are super comfortable. Can't wait to wear them out.


----------



## natalia0128

ballerinakgurl said:


> Question ladies! Have any of you ever ordered something from the full line store and the item was not as it appeared?
> 
> I recently received my Moncler Fiadone jacket, but it is different than pictured online. I was under the impression that there was a logo on the arm, but the coat I received did not have one. The coat also did not have a authenticity tag on the zipper pull like other Moncler products I have purchased. Photo is from Nordstrom website.
> View attachment 3751902
> 
> 
> In more exciting news my CL arrived from Hawaii!! They are super comfortable. Can't wait to wear them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751905


Nice, does the size fit you well?


----------



## krisvoys

If anyone happens to see a Burberry tie or belt (36) can you please post it on here?! Id love to get either one at an affordable price for my husband for our anniversary coming up! Thanks so much!


----------



## irissix

krisvoys said:


> If anyone happens to see a Burberry tie or belt (36) can you please post it on here?! Id love to get either one at an affordable price for my husband for our anniversary coming up! Thanks so much!



If it doesn't need to be Nordstrom, I've found those at Bloomingdales and Saks sales. Prices tend to be better in-store but I've bought both things for my husband for under 100$ (belt) and 70$ (ties).


----------



## pursepectives

Black SW highlands $229 refurbished 6.5
I think this location still does charge sends. Pm for location.


----------



## pursepectives

Rag and bone harrows 41 $78.75 rt


----------



## glitterHips

irissix said:


> If it doesn't need to be Nordstrom, I've found those at Bloomingdales and Saks sales. Prices tend to be better in-store but I've bought both things for my husband for under 100$ (belt) and 70$ (ties).



Same here. Full line has them on sale in that price range. One thing to be aware of - the Burberry ties tend to be thinner. My husband returned a few because of that. It's a more modern European look I think.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Popback (full-line)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Popback (full-line)


----------



## lalapalozza0502

peacelovesequin said:


> Popback (full-line)


whoa great find!!!!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

natalia0128 said:


> Nice, does the size fit you well?



Yes! They fit nicely. I ended up getting a 40, which I find fit best, in comparison to a 38. [emoji4]


----------



## krisvoys

irissix said:


> If it doesn't need to be Nordstrom, I've found those at Bloomingdales and Saks sales. Prices tend to be better in-store but I've bought both things for my husband for under 100$ (belt) and 70$ (ties).



Thanks so much! I don't have either store near me so I'll have to keep my eye out online! Appreciate the response!


----------



## krisvoys

glitterHips said:


> Same here. Full line has them on sale in that price range. One thing to be aware of - the Burberry ties tend to be thinner. My husband returned a few because of that. It's a more modern European look I think.



Thanks, I'll check it out! My husband is into that Euro look so it'll work perfectly!


----------



## peacelovesequin

NR (online)


----------



## peacelovesequin

NR (online)


----------



## peacelovesequin

If anyone is #Team42. 
Popback (full-line)


----------



## minicake

elisainthecity said:


> Thank you!!!
> 2 locations.
> Westgate and 9th Street rack.


No way!! I've never seen such a score at Westgate. So happy you scored!


----------



## minicake

bagnutt said:


> Found my perfect nudes!! Refurb price but new [emoji14]
> View attachment 3749332


Are these comfy? They were on sale at some point on the Prada site but final sale so I didn't buy them.


----------



## verdisto716

Not Nordstrom rack but Barneys warehouse. They're having a massive sale right now. I've managed to score a few things 90% off. Would be good to check it out [emoji851]


----------



## pursepectives

Also fyi for anyone in the Bay Area, Nordstrom valley fair is doing designer finale for shoes, it's an extra 25% off all sale shoes except loubs and Chanel. Slim pickings, but if you see anything you like the store can also ship it in from another store and you'll still get the extra 25% discount.


----------



## krisvoys

Just saw these, only have a sz 36 left!


----------



## deathcookie

You guys look what I found!!  Bal City- I think it's a small Jaune!!  Everything is intact with no visible problems other than a missing dustbag...I'm so excited to get a super vibrant fun color to add to my Bal collection (got a 07 twiggy black).


----------



## Tomsmom

deathcookie said:


> You guys look what I found!!  Bal City- I think it's a small Jaune!!  Everything is intact with no visible problems other than a missing dustbag...I'm so excited to get a super vibrant fun color to add to my Bal collection (got a 07 twiggy black).


Congratulations!!  Love the color!


----------



## LuxeDeb

deathcookie said:


> You guys look what I found!!  Bal City- I think it's a small Jaune!!  Everything is intact with no visible problems other than a missing dustbag...I'm so excited to get a super vibrant fun color to add to my Bal collection (got a 07 twiggy black).


 Gorgeous!


----------



## hb925

deathcookie said:


> You guys look what I found!!  Bal City- I think it's a small Jaune!!  Everything is intact with no visible problems other than a missing dustbag...I'm so excited to get a super vibrant fun color to add to my Bal collection (got a 07 twiggy black).


What a great find. Congrats!!


----------



## bussbuss

deathcookie said:


> You guys look what I found!!  Bal City- I think it's a small Jaune!!  Everything is intact with no visible problems other than a missing dustbag...I'm so excited to get a super vibrant fun color to add to my Bal collection (got a 07 twiggy black).


Amazing....so jelly....congratulations


----------



## bagnutt

Do people really pay $850 retail for these fug shoes? Only $600 at Rack!


----------



## bagnutt

deathcookie said:


> You guys look what I found!!  Bal City- I think it's a small Jaune!!  Everything is intact with no visible problems other than a missing dustbag...I'm so excited to get a super vibrant fun color to add to my Bal collection (got a 07 twiggy black).



Lovely color for summer! [emoji295]️

And what a great price..


----------



## bagnutt

Lusting over these D&G pumps, still too pricey though $389


----------



## bagnutt

Typical day at Rack in the kids shoes, shopping for my niece and I just gave up!


----------



## bakeacookie

Ugh, it seems most racks are like that for kids shoes!


----------



## bagnutt

Isabel Marant Loatis sandals $63 RT / 39


----------



## bagnutt

These Tory pumps have been in store for over 3 years and they haven't pennied out yet...


----------



## minicake

bagnutt said:


> Lusting over these D&G pumps, still too pricey though $389
> View attachment 3755672


I like them! They are so much fun!


----------



## meowmix318

bagnutt said:


> Typical day at Rack in the kids shoes, shopping for my niece and I just gave up!
> View attachment 3755778


Oh my goodness! I feel sorry for the employee who has to clean that


----------



## mpepe32

bagnutt said:


> Do people really pay $850 retail for these fug shoes? Only $600 at Rack!
> View attachment 3755593


I saw a pair of shoes by this brand but no where close to that price point!


----------



## pjrufus

bagnutt said:


> Typical day at Rack in the kids shoes, shopping for my niece and I just gave up!
> View attachment 3755778



Looks exactly like my Rack, every time I've been there. Was only able to buy a pair for my granddaughter once, I usually give up too.


----------



## Yogathlete

bagnutt said:


> Do people really pay $850 retail for these fug shoes? Only $600 at Rack!
> View attachment 3755593


Lol I actually like this brand and shoes... but that's a horrid price for the rack


----------



## peacelovesequin

NR (online). MCM.


----------



## MahoganyQT

peacelovesequin said:


> NR (online). MCM.



Thanks! I snagged one. I love the black one that I bought from NR.


----------



## bakeacookie

peacelovesequin said:


> NR (online). MCM.



That's really cool. Wish it was an SLG.


----------



## iLuvBeauty

bagnutt said:


> These Tory pumps have been in store for over 3 years and they haven't pennied out yet...
> 
> View attachment 3755803



Haha, are they selling a lot of them?


----------



## iLuvBeauty

elisainthecity said:


> Okay everyone! I found another pair of rockstuds today in my size! [emoji16] So ecstatic since I've never seen rockstuds in the Bay Area. Here they are
> 
> View attachment 3751522
> 
> 
> The black flats rang up as ~$170 (price marked at $229). The white ones were $249.



I wish I could find stuff like this in ATL... I'm going to have to try the Buckhead store, bc the Perimeter location by my job has nothing. Only seen one pair of Manolo's.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

iLuvBeauty said:


> I wish I could find stuff like this in ATL... I'm going to have to try the Buckhead store, bc the Perimeter location by my job has nothing. Only seen one pair of Manolo's.



I haven't seen anything good at the Buckhead location in awhile.


----------



## scgirl212

Regular Nordstrom Gucci sale find! $317..they feel about 1 full size too big, even though they're my size..probably why they went on sale.


----------



## scgirl212

Get ready, looks like my Rack got the designer shoe transfers! All RT. 

Gucci $299 and $250







Chloe $229



Fendi $229



Dior $195!



There was 1 pair of high white rockstuds for $250, but someone had them in their cart.


----------



## Milky caramel

scgirl212 said:


> Get ready, looks like my Rack got the designer shoe transfers! All RT.
> 
> Gucci $299 and $250
> View attachment 3757617
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757619
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe $229
> View attachment 3757618
> 
> 
> Fendi $229
> View attachment 3757620
> 
> 
> Dior $195!
> View attachment 3757621
> 
> 
> There was 1 pair of high white rockstuds for $250, but someone had them in their cart.


Did u get d dior? Wat size is it if u don't mind...


----------



## scgirl212

Milky caramel said:


> Did u get d dior? Wat size is it if u don't mind...



They're a 38. They're in my cart still..I'm not sure I'm going to get them because they are a smidge small.


----------



## Milky caramel

scgirl212 said:


> They're a 38. They're in my cart still..I'm not sure I'm going to get them because they are a smidge small.


In case u don't get them pls let mi know....and do u know if this location does charge and send...tia


----------



## scgirl212

Milky caramel said:


> In case u don't get them pls let mi know....and do u know if this location does charge and send...tia



PM'd you!


----------



## natalia0128

scgirl212 said:


> Get ready, looks like my Rack got the designer shoe transfers! All RT.
> 
> Gucci $299 and $250
> View attachment 3757617
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757619
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe $229
> View attachment 3757618
> 
> 
> Fendi $229
> View attachment 3757620
> 
> 
> Dior $195!
> View attachment 3757621
> 
> 
> There was 1 pair of high white rockstuds for $250, but someone had them in their cart.


Wow, that dior... i saw NM has the blush on sale... my size is not available


----------



## Milky caramel

natalia0128 said:


> Wow, that dior... i saw NM has the blush on sale... my size is not available


Really I wanted to get d size 8 but someone else got it....wat size was available at neiman if u don't mind....


----------



## natalia0128

Milky caramel said:


> Really I wanted to get d size 8 but someone else got it....wat size was available at neiman if u don't mind....


big size 10 or 11 i really don't remember


----------



## shadesofblack07

Came across some funky Jimmy Choos.




Also spotted a Saint Laurent shirt at 80% off. Still a bit pricey for me, but super cute though.


----------



## rainneday

deathcookie said:


> You guys look what I found!!  Bal City- I think it's a small Jaune!!  Everything is intact with no visible problems other than a missing dustbag...I'm so excited to get a super vibrant fun color to add to my Bal collection (got a 07 twiggy black).



Congratulations! I believe this is a Town style https://www.google.com/search?q=bal...366&bih=694#tbm=isch&q=balenciaga+town+yellow
It's very versatile!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Popbacks (full-line)


----------



## iLuvBeauty

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I haven't seen anything good at the Buckhead location in awhile.



Ugh... so sad.


----------



## Sandi.el

scgirl212 said:


> PM'd you!



 Did any of you get the Dior shoes? I'm also interested if none of you got them [emoji5]

Tia


----------



## Milky caramel

Sandi.el said:


> Did any of you get the Dior shoes? I'm also interested if none of you got them [emoji5]
> 
> Tia


someone else got it in store.....b4 I called


----------



## peacelovesequin

Popback (full-line)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. NR (Online).


----------



## ProShopper1

peacelovesequin said:


> Popback (full-line)


Did you happen to see what size they were?


----------



## GeorginaLavender

scgirl212 said:


> Regular Nordstrom Gucci sale find! $317..they feel about 1 full size too big, even though they're my size..probably why they went on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757541



Gorgeous [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

scgirl212 said:


> Get ready, looks like my Rack got the designer shoe transfers! All RT.
> 
> Gucci $299 and $250
> View attachment 3757617
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757619
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe $229
> View attachment 3757618
> 
> 
> Fendi $229
> View attachment 3757620
> 
> 
> Dior $195!
> View attachment 3757621
> 
> 
> There was 1 pair of high white rockstuds for $250, but someone had them in their cart.



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the guccis [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]. Nice spotting and finds [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## deathcookie

rainneday said:


> Congratulations! I believe this is a Town style https://www.google.com/search?q=bal...366&bih=694#tbm=isch&q=balenciaga+town+yellow
> It's very versatile!



You're right, I had to do some sleuthing and deduced this as well. thanks!


----------



## krisvoys

Has anyone had any luck at the rack in Vegas?!


----------



## peacelovesequin

ProShopper1 said:


> Did you happen to see what size they were?



I didn't!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. NR (Online)


----------



## natalia0128

Found this Canada goose online


----------



## bagnutt

Chloe refurbs available for charge send
Pumps 36.5 / $179
Boots 36 / $187


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino refurbs available for charge send
38.5 / $159


----------



## shadesofblack07

Spotted:


----------



## sabbam

Hey all!
Decided to stop at the rack before lunch and it paid off. They were just putting out some bags from the full line. All red tagged. I scored a city bag!
They had a gorgeous stella bag. They also had a rockstud like cowboy-ish Valentino and a lot of those Balenciaga totes from their bazar collection.
PM me for location

Update: They don't do charge sends!!!!


----------



## Dahls

sabbam said:


> Hey all!
> Decided to stop at the rack before lunch and it paid off. They were just putting out some bags from the full line. All red tagged. I scored a city bag!
> I wanted to get the little Balenciaga phone holder/shoulder bag as the price was great, but couldn't buy two bags at once. Hope someone gets it. And the stella was gorgeous too. They also had a rockstud like cowboy-ish Valentino and a lot of those Balenciaga totes from their bazar collection.
> PM me for location


Sent you a message


----------



## Milky caramel

My pigalle follies 55mm finally arrived from nordstrom online...50% off came down to 337 plus tax...no dust bag or heel caps in d box d shoes was just wrapped in tissue...so frustrating cos d shoes r patent leather...calling customer service right now


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Milky caramel said:


> My pigalle follies 55mm finally arrived from nordstrom online...50% off came down to 337 plus tax...no dust bag or heel caps in d box d shoes was just wrapped in tissue...so frustrating cos d shoes r patent leather...calling customer service right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761703
> View attachment 3761704



That's too bad! Mine were in perfect shape with everything. Customer service even called me after they had cancelled my order to tell me they found a pair!


----------



## Milky caramel

ballerinakgurl said:


> That's too bad! Mine were in perfect shape with everything. Customer service even called me after they had cancelled my order to tell me they found a pair!


Lucky u...i called customer service and d lady i spoke with apologised and said she would track one down then send it to mi she said if she can't track one down from d wearhouse she'll call around in stores and she'll notify mi thru email when it ships...give or take she said ill get it in bout a wk.


----------



## ashlie

Milky caramel said:


> Lucky u...i called customer service and d lady i spoke with apologised and said she would track one down then send it to mi she said if she can't track one down from d wearhouse she'll call around in stores and she'll notify mi thru email when it ships...give or take she said ill get it in bout a wk.



Shouldn't they have extra bags etc? That's really annoying. I always get extra from Cl, Neiman etc. I don't know if/why Nordstrom would be different. There's isn't anything wrong with the shoes physically though, right?


----------



## Milky caramel

ashlie said:


> Shouldn't they have extra bags etc? That's really annoying. I always get extra from Cl, Neiman etc. I don't know if/why Nordstrom would be different. There's isn't anything wrong with the shoes physically though, right?


The shoes r in perfect condition...only missing d dust bag and heel cap...i need d dust bag cos i travel alot..mostly long hours in d plane.i dont want my shoes ruined


----------



## natalia0128

Milky caramel said:


> Lucky u...i called customer service and d lady i spoke with apologised and said she would track one down then send it to mi she said if she can't track one down from d wearhouse she'll call around in stores and she'll notify mi thru email when it ships...give or take she said ill get it in bout a wk.


My shoes did not come with dustbag and extra heeltips. I called customer service and they was able to order extra dustbag and heel tips for me


----------



## Milky caramel

natalia0128 said:


> My shoes did not come with dustbag and extra heeltips. I called customer service and they was able to order extra dustbag and heel tips for me


Nice


----------



## ProShopper1

Milky caramel said:


> My pigalle follies 55mm finally arrived from nordstrom online...50% off came down to 337 plus tax...no dust bag or heel caps in d box d shoes was just wrapped in tissue...so frustrating cos d shoes r patent leather...calling customer service right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761703
> View attachment 3761704


That's so annoying!  If you have the item # would you mind sending? I would love to try to find a pair.


----------



## Milky caramel

ProShopper1 said:


> That's so annoying!  If you have the item # would you mind sending? I would love to try to find a pair.


Sure...ill pm u


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted tonight. 
Mackage Jacket (Style Bonnie). 
Size: M
Price: 397.50 (RT) 

PM for location/UPC


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. NR (Online) 
Large feet club!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
No chargesends 
$329.97 red ticket


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. NR (online).
Brown and black available.


----------



## Milky caramel

ProShopper1 said:


> That's so annoying!  If you have the item # would you mind sending? I would love to try to find a pair.





ProShopper1 said:


> That's so annoying!  If you have the item # would you mind sending? I would love to try to find a pair.


Sent u a pm.....FYI mine is a size 39...though I get away with 38 for loubs open toe. This fits perfectly so I don't know if d style code I sent u is for all sizes or just 39 cos sale period is crazy like dat....gd luck


----------



## ProShopper1

Th


Milky caramel said:


> Sent u a pm.....FYI mine is a size 39...though I get away with 38 for loubs open toe. This fits perfectly so I don't know if d style code I sent u is for all sizes or just 39 cos sale period is crazy like dat....gd luck


Thanks for the heads up!  I have baby feet (size 34.5-35), so I'll let whoever I speak with know just in case.


----------



## natalia0128

Milky caramel said:


> Nice


All sale shoes (like up 50% discount) always come like that. Last year I got Dolce and Gabbana sneaker.

 It came exactly  like that no tissues or dustbag. When I contacted SA, they  didn't have DG boutique so they cannot give me any DG Dust bags. They offered me their nordstrom dustbag.

I was disappointed  because my Dolce Gabbana sneaker suppose come with matching dustbag and shoes box as shoes color.
I hope they can send you one


----------



## Milky caramel

natalia0128 said:


> All sale shoes (like up 50% discount) always come like that. Last year I got Dolce and Gabbana sneaker.
> 
> It came exactly  like that no tissues or dustbag. When I contacted SA, they  didn't have DG boutique so they cannot give me any DG Dust bags. They offered me their nordstrom dustbag.
> 
> I was disappointed  because my Dolce Gabbana sneaker suppose come with matching dustbag and shoes box as shoes color.
> I hope they can send you one


I know right...if nordstroms adopt this style of not giving dust bags with sale shoes then i think its not cool cos ive bought designer sale shoes from neimans, saks even bergdorfs and d shoes all come with everything intact...even chanel sale shoes come wit dust bag....my last chanel sale shoes came with two dustbags not one....


----------



## bakeacookie

I agree. It's from Nordstrom, not the rack. It should come with everything, it's still a new item.


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> I agree. It's from Nordstrom, not the rack. It should come with everything, it's still a new item.


I have heard from employees that people will steal the dust bags sometimes


----------



## bakeacookie

meowmix318 said:


> I have heard from employees that people will steal the dust bags sometimes



That's a shame.


----------



## Milky caramel

bakeacookie said:


> That's a shame.


A big one at that....can u just imagine


----------



## Yogathlete

Or they get misplaced. When customers try them on in store sometimes with multiple sizes all the dustbags end up in one box and mix and shuffled around. One time I got heel tips that that were black when my loubs had nude heel tips. Obviously through just a swap when they were out on the floor being tried on and such. And the people who package to mail them out (the mail room guys) or the stock people who prepare the outgoing sends don't necessarily know what are supposed to be sent with in the box. I don't fault them. Usually the sale shoes have had their boxes opened, so I can see how things went missing.


----------



## letteshop

Spotted on NR 

Giuseppe Zanotti Roll Block Heeled Sandal size 37 $837.00

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...e-zanotti-roll-block-heeled-sandal?color=NERO





Giuseppe Zanotti Roll Studded Crystal Slide size 35 & 36 $521.25

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...roll-studded-crystal-slide-sandal?color=PHARD





Giuseppe Zanotti Mistico Peep Toe Pump size 38 $516.75

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...e-zanotti-mistico-peep-toe-pump?color=CANDIDO


----------



## letteshop

Another GZ Studded Sandal size 38 $362.50

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...pe-zanotti-studded-sandal?color=MARRONESIGARO


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi everyone,
Can't believe what I stumbled upon at the rack today. Stuart weitzman Hilo suede boots!!!


----------



## lalapalozza0502

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can't believe what I stumbled upon at the rack today. Stuart weitzman Hilo suede boots!!!


omg great find! does your NR do charge sends? do they have more? would love the upc code


----------



## ilovemykiddos

snarahari88 said:


> omg great find! does your NR do charge sends? do they have more? would love the upc code


Hi
They do not do charge sends. I didn't see any others. It showed up as worn and refinished on the receipt but they look perfect to me.


----------



## Kelly7adria

I found some awesome deals today at my local stores.....Vince Camuto rain boots for $15, Uggs for $40, lots of MAC and Urban Decay cosmetics. I bought a pair of Giorgio Armani heels with shiny white soles. No box, so no idea of the style name. I'm unfamiliar with Armani. Do they all have white soles or is this some kind of higher end line?


----------



## vt2159

Kelly7adria said:


> I found some awesome deals today at my local stores.....Vince Camuto rain boots for $15, Uggs for $40, lots of MAC and Urban Decay cosmetics. I bought a pair of Giorgio Armani heels with shiny white soles. No box, so no idea of the style name. I'm unfamiliar with Armani. Do they all have white soles or is this some kind of higher end line?



Oh I saw a mini flyer about the MAC cosmetics coming soon to my store. What cosmetics were there and what did you get?


----------



## Kelly7adria

vt2159 said:


> Oh I saw a mini flyer about the MAC cosmetics coming soon to my store. What cosmetics were there and what did you get?


They had a bunch of lipsticks. Maybe 8 or 9 different shades, all super bright pinks and oranges though. I believe there were lip liners, eye liners, powders and a few eyeshadows. I think there were also cosmetic bags and bottles of skincare stuff, but I didn't really look. The only MAC product I got was Pro Beyond Twisted mascara. I loaded up on Urban Decay Revolution High Color Lipgloss. They had at least 15 different shades.


----------



## bagnutt

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can't believe what I stumbled upon at the rack today. Stuart weitzman Hilo suede boots!!!



SCORE!!!!! [emoji106]


----------



## bagnutt

Attn Bay Area shoppers: 9th Street Rack put out a lot of full line shoe transfers, all red tagged. I fidnt have my phone, but will post stock photos of what I saw. Most priced $249 - $299 with original boxes.
Saw ONE pair of Louboutin Christeriva Rosa lace up size 36.5 $299


----------



## bagnutt

15+ pairs of MB Hangisi mule flats; black, navy, fuschia $536 - hoping some of these make it to CTR, they are so lovely[emoji173]️


----------



## bagnutt

5+ pairs Jimmy Choo suede over the knee boots $299
Can't find a pic online, but they were Nord.com at 60% off just a week or two ago (black, low heel).


----------



## bagnutt

Multiples in these Valentinos, all $299
(suede flats in pink and light blue)


----------



## bagnutt

Gorgeous D&G Mary Janes $299
2 pair size 39.5


----------



## bagnutt

A couple of pairs of these Chloe sandals $249


----------



## bagnutt

Prada block heel sandal, various colors $229


----------



## bagnutt

Single pair CO kitty slip on sneakers $169 size 34


----------



## bagnutt

I bought this McQueen card case, what do you guys think?


----------



## bagnutt

No charge sends at SF 9th Street location, by the way  ☹️


----------



## bagnutt

Miu Miu plastic sandals $249


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> I bought this McQueen card case, what do you guys think?
> View attachment 3763849
> 
> View attachment 3763850



It's super unique. Great conversation piece. I would keep! (especially if the price was right)


----------



## GeorginaLavender

bagnutt said:


> I bought this McQueen card case, what do you guys think?
> View attachment 3763849
> 
> View attachment 3763850



I pretty much love anything that's evil-eye (or look alike)...plus it's McQ...great score!!!!!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

bagnutt said:


> Miu Miu plastic sandals $249
> View attachment 3763855
> 
> View attachment 3763856



You are so cute!! Remembering everything for everyone. Thank for always looking out!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## krisvoys

For anyone who is a 9.5 or 10, I found a site selling the black suede Stuart weitzman highland boots for 352. I was able to get a price match on them yesterday, not quite a w&r price but close enough for me!


----------



## krisvoys

I also picked up this allsaints crossbody bag yesterday for 99. Not the best deal but I thought it was cute and pretty versatile.


----------



## krisvoys

They also had this allsaints bag for 99 as well!


----------



## dooneybaby

Can't talk now. I'm cleaning up on Nordstrom Rack.com. Will get back to you when I'm done (whenever that is...LOL). And I'll post photos.
#notdoneshoppingyet


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Spotted red tag $799


----------



## ilovemykiddos

bagnutt said:


> I bought this McQueen card case, what do you guys think?
> View attachment 3763849
> 
> View attachment 3763850


It's kinda cute! I like it!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. NR (online)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. NR (online). 
TOM FORD


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. NR (online).


----------



## okdot

5 inches is a bit much for me though


----------



## trinhdinhha

Ha." It happened to me once (when I had more time to shop) when one of the SA just said "U sure shop here often." I considered it rude. Your SA at least sugarcoated it


----------



## dooneybaby

From the looks of things, you ladies did some fabulous luxury shopping. I thought I'd switch things up and show you my online bargain basement finds:
This Alexia Admor dress was $98.97. It is absolutely gorgeous. A lot of lace.



This Bobeau Floral Poplin off the shoulder dress was  $29.97. Can't beat that.



I love this Donna Morgan sleeveless, pleated dress for $52.97.



Let's continue with the Love, Fire Walk Through Romper. I love the shorts underneath. $29.97.



The Philosophy Apparel Striped dress was only $19.97


To be continued....


----------



## dooneybaby

Here we go again...
Max Studio designed this sleeveless pleated dress. $46.97



Max Studio also made this Striped Maxi Shirt Dress. I was extremely long, so I had to hem it. $32.00.




Another maxi dress I had to hem. (What can I say? I'm short.) The Bobeau Knit-Dye Maxi Dress for $36.97.




Another Max Studio. The Sleeveless Scarf Dress for $39.97. A very colorful, delicate dress. 



And finally, a couple of pairs of shorts. The khaki linen shorts are by Supplies. The linen-blend striped shorts are by Susina. Both shorts are each $19.97.


I just ordered a few things for my mom as well, but they're still in transit.


----------



## yakusoku.af

It's raining refurb loubis! 
4 in a row
All sz 36-36.5 $199-249
No charge sends


----------



## cmm62

yakusoku.af said:


> It's raining refurb loubis!
> 4 in a row
> All sz 36-36.5 $199-249
> No charge sends
> View attachment 3765373



Oh man all my size but no charge send [emoji24]


----------



## aidore

Which location?

Sent from my LGMS330 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sarasmom

yakusoku.af said:


> It's raining refurb loubis!
> 4 in a row
> All sz 36-36.5 $199-249
> No charge sends
> View attachment 3765373



Omg my size too! So sad no charge sends


----------



## aidore

yakusoku.af said:


> It's raining refurb loubis!
> 4 in a row
> All sz 36-36.5 $199-249
> No charge sends
> View attachment 3765373


Which location?  

Sent from my LGMS330 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mzbaglady1

Oh boy spotted my first moncler. I got all excited until I spotted a small hole in the front of leg. Black knit leggings 72.00. Burberry men's nylon beige jacket 234.00. Oil stains on back of jacket. Burberry men's polo shirt grey 64.00. Prada slides on clearance 199.00.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Purchased a cute denim overall by frame denim 66.00.


----------



## incurablehumanist

Spotted some wonderful red-tag babies today at King of Prussia!

Manolos, $299.95, 38.5 (hiding in my size 5 section... grr...)
Choos, $179.00, 38
And, at last, the ever-elusive penny deal:
Weird, probably made-for-factory, stuart weitzman flats/slippers. Marked as size 5s, but as a true size 5, these fit probably more as a 6 or 6.5.
I was hoping to finally find some Rockstuds today... left the rack empty-handed, but still excited for next week's CTR!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

More refurbs spotted today
No charge sends
Stella McCartney 
There's a white mark on it




Gucci





Non refurbs
Prada


View attachment 3765642

Balenciaga


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Saw some Longchamp at Tysons Corner.
I almost picked up two of the light yellow (not sure what the official color name is)--mini and small. But I have a small one in a darker yellow (can't remember the official color name for that one, either), and that one tends to pick up dirt easily, unlike my other colors. So I decided not to get them. Maybe if they're still there later and marked down. 

Came from out of town, so it won't be within the next few days that I'll be back. But when we do, I'll try to swing by again. 

This location is not as congested as the one in Potomac Mils.


----------



## ProShopper1

incurablehumanist said:


> Spotted some wonderful red-tag babies today at King of Prussia!
> 
> Manolos, $299.95, 38.5 (hiding in my size 5 section... grr...)
> Choos, $179.00, 38
> And, at last, the ever-elusive penny deal:
> Weird, probably made-for-factory, stuart weitzman flats/slippers. Marked as size 5s, but as a true size 5, these fit probably more as a 6 or 6.5.
> I was hoping to finally find some Rockstuds today... left the rack empty-handed, but still excited for next week's CTR!!
> 
> View attachment 3765595
> View attachment 3765596
> View attachment 3765597


The Stuart Weitzman ones look like kids shoes. Kids size 5 is usually women's 7 so it makes sense.


----------



## dooneybaby

yakusoku.af said:


> It's raining refurb loubis!
> 4 in a row
> All sz 36-36.5 $199-249
> No charge sends
> View attachment 3765373


I wasn't expecting this photo...
I just drooled on my Hermes scarf. I've been on the wagon since my shoe haul last month, but photos like this aren't helping. (LOL) Now I'm going to be thinking about Loubis all day at work!


----------



## dooneybaby

BlackGrayRed said:


> View attachment 3765661
> 
> 
> Saw some Longchamp at Tysons Corner.
> I almost picked up two of the light yellow (not sure what the official color name is)--mini and small. But I have a small one in a darker yellow (can't remember the official color name for that one, either), and that one tends to pick up dirt easily, unlike my other colors. So I decided not to get them. Maybe if they're still there later and marked down.
> 
> Came from out of town, so it won't be within the next few days that I'll be back. But when we do, I'll try to swing by again.
> 
> This location is not as congested as the one in Potomac Mils.


Now I know where to go if I need another Pliage. I just bought one Friday at the Nordstrom anniversary sale at the store in Pentagon City. The special expandable Pliages were $129.


----------



## dooneybaby

yakusoku.af said:


> More refurbs spotted today
> No charge sends
> Stella McCartney
> There's a white mark on it
> View attachment 3765625
> 
> View attachment 3765626
> 
> Gucci
> View attachment 3765632
> 
> View attachment 3765633
> 
> 
> Non refurbs
> Prada
> View attachment 3765634
> 
> View attachment 3765642
> 
> Balenciaga
> View attachment 3765636
> 
> View attachment 3765637


Gucci Slides? At Nordstrom? Wow!



incurablehumanist said:


> Spotted some wonderful red-tag babies today at King of Prussia!
> 
> Manolos, $299.95, 38.5 (hiding in my size 5 section... grr...)
> Choos, $179.00, 38
> And, at last, the ever-elusive penny deal:
> Weird, probably made-for-factory, stuart weitzman flats/slippers. Marked as size 5s, but as a true size 5, these fit probably more as a 6 or 6.5.
> I was hoping to finally find some Rockstuds today... left the rack empty-handed, but still excited for next week's CTR!!
> 
> View attachment 3765595
> View attachment 3765596
> View attachment 3765597


I'll be hitting King of Prussia in a couple of weeks. I usually hit the Nordstrom Rack there to buy jeans. They have some of the best jean selection.


----------



## afsweet

stopped by NR on Friday, and they've been renovating various sections at a time. unfortunately, the merchandise hasn't gotten any better though. only noteworthy things were the longchamp le pliage bags.


----------



## sarasmom

So excited to find this today! $299 from $2000!


----------



## EmilyH

sarasmom said:


> So excited to find this today! $299 from $2000!
> 
> View attachment 3766442
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766443



Congrats! Which store did you get it from?


----------



## sarasmom

Thank you! Bergen Towne center in NJ.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

dooneybaby said:


> Now I know where to go if I need another Pliage. I just bought one Friday at the Nordstrom anniversary sale at the store in Pentagon City. The special expandable Pliages were $129.



Do you like the expandable one that you bought?

I was lucky enough to pick up two at last year's NAS, and I love them. Was going to pick up another one this year (same color), but it's sold out, as of right now. 

Enjoy your bag in good health!


----------



## MamaSleepy

sarasmom said:


> Thank you! Bergen Towne center in NJ.


$1700 savings, wow! Did you notice if they had more? If I could snag a round-trip flight from Minnesota to N.J. for under $1000, I'd still come out ahead! Which airport is closest to you, I'm going to need a ride.... (kidding)


----------



## sarasmom

MamaSleepy said:


> $1700 savings, wow! Did you notice if they had more? If I could snag a round-trip flight from Minnesota to N.J. for under $1000, I'd still come out ahead! Which airport is closest to you, I'm going to need a ride.... (kidding)



Lol! No im sorry they didn't have any more. I just about fainted myself when I saw the price. I've been looking for over a year for one. Over the past few weeks they have been getting a few jackets here and there, a few quilted ones, some lightweight down jackets and I saw an anorak as well. So keep checking your store!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Lots of red tagged transfers at my local store. Didn't have time to take pics.

Spotted these funky Loubs size 37 for $249. Not sure about charge sends.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Cheap finds online (NR)


----------



## peacelovesequin

NR (online)


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi Ladies - I bought these asst tag necklaces at NR today for $7 and $12.  There is no information on the tags (I looked underneath) and the SAs didn't see anything either.  Obviously I'm not expecting much for these prices but I am wondering if anyone has any ideas on what brand these might be, or how to read the tags?  One is a hammered gold station necklace and the other a serpentine.  tia


----------



## jorton

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies - I bought these asst tag necklaces at NR today for $7 and $12.  There is no information on the tags (I looked underneath) and the SAs didn't see anything either.  Obviously I'm not expecting much for these prices but I am wondering if anyone has any ideas on what brand these might be, or how to read the tags?  One is a hammered gold station necklace and the other a serpentine.  tia
> View attachment 3767931
> View attachment 3767931



They could be anything. Hautelook does tons of different events. I myself often wonder this when I find jewelry. What brand, the plating, etc. I wish there was a way to know but I guess that's just what happens when items get returned.

Anyway is the second one a choker? It looks like Vanessa mooney


----------



## jorton

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies - I bought these asst tag necklaces at NR today for $7 and $12.  There is no information on the tags (I looked underneath) and the SAs didn't see anything either.  Obviously I'm not expecting much for these prices but I am wondering if anyone has any ideas on what brand these might be, or how to read the tags?  One is a hammered gold station necklace and the other a serpentine.  tia
> View attachment 3767931
> View attachment 3767931


Also I'm sure you already looked but a lot of brands are stamped on a little disc near the clasp


----------



## itsmree

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies - I bought these asst tag necklaces at NR today for $7 and $12.  There is no information on the tags (I looked underneath) and the SAs didn't see anything either.  Obviously I'm not expecting much for these prices but I am wondering if anyone has any ideas on what brand these might be, or how to read the tags?  One is a hammered gold station necklace and the other a serpentine.  tia
> View attachment 3767931
> View attachment 3767931


the hammered choker looks like this:
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/2063867


----------



## honey52

yakusoku.af said:


> It's raining refurb loubis!
> 4 in a row
> All sz 36-36.5 $199-249
> No charge sends
> View attachment 3765373


 

ahh this is my size!!! and no charge sends ((((


----------



## pursepectives

is anyone else browsing the NR anniversary sale thread and mentally bookmarking stuff to look for at the rack? Does anyone know when the recent designer sale / anniversary sale stuff will hit the rack? There's a CTR coming up soon as well!


----------



## wis3ly

sarasmom said:


> Thank you! Bergen Towne center in NJ.



That is frequently by resellers glad you were able to snag up!


----------



## bagnutt

pursepectives said:


> is anyone else browsing the NR anniversary sale thread and mentally bookmarking stuff to look for at the rack? Does anyone know when the recent designer sale / anniversary sale stuff will hit the rack? There's a CTR coming up soon as well!



I bought two pairs of Vince shoes from 2016 Anni sale during Rack's Black Friday sale after Thanksgiving. They were each about $55 with the discount. 
I find NAS more disappointing each year. Didn't even bother with early access event this year.


----------



## Mimmy

bagnutt said:


> I bought two pairs of Vince shoes from 2016 Anni sale during Rack's Black Friday sale after Thanksgiving. They were each about $55 with the discount.
> I find NAS more disappointing each year. Didn't even bother with early access event this year.



I also found the NAS to be disappointing. I bought some Clarisonic replacement brushes and my DH bought some shoes, but that was all.


----------



## bagnutt

Miu Miu handbag $597 RT, no charge sends, Bay Area


----------



## bagnutt

How cute are these Stella and A. Wang minis?


----------



## bagnutt

Stella "love me" keychains $60 RT


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent star sneakers $189 RT


----------



## applecidered

bagnutt said:


> I bought two pairs of Vince shoes from 2016 Anni sale during Rack's Black Friday sale after Thanksgiving. They were each about $55 with the discount.
> I find NAS more disappointing each year. Didn't even bother with early access event this year.


Totally agree. Plus it's becoming more and more apparent that these items are made for NAS, not for full price anyway (it seems that way to me).


----------



## bagnutt

Louboutin full line transfer $299 RT
No charge send


----------



## bagnutt

McQueen $299 RT / 40


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino espadrilles $189 RT


----------



## bagnutt

Old lady slippers by Bal


----------



## bagnutt

Not a single pair of Hangisi left in store ☹️


----------



## bagnutt

I got these Valentino slides $89


----------



## ballerinakgurl

bagnutt said:


> Old lady slippers by Bal
> View attachment 3770344



I actually liked these! [emoji28] I would totally wear. Them. [emoji5][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## hansenkimcnet

bagnutt said:


> I got these Valentino slides $89
> View attachment 3770381


Scored! I love it.


----------



## sarasmom

I went today after work and there were so many new things, I wished I had gone in the morning and went to work late lol. More designer shoe transfers but nothing in my size . Saw some Burberry wool pea coats. I only picked up these: Tory Burch $145 RT, Vince leather espadrilles $74 from $225


----------



## lbg4unme

I was there today and bought these Stuart Weitzman boots. I've been stalking them but they haven't budged on the price. It's more than I want to pay. $399.97 what do you all think?
Also the SA told me dresses will be 50% off at the next CTR Jul 27


----------



## pursepectives

lbg4unme said:


> I was there today and bought these Stuart Weitzman boots. I've been stalking them but they haven't budged on the price. It's more than I want to pay. $399.97 what do you all think?
> Also the SA told me dresses will be 50% off at the next CTR Jul 27
> View attachment 3771357


Are they RT? You might want to wait for CTR. Also there aren't a lot of other people buying boots right now so you could wait until they get marked down more.


----------



## Cthai

Is the next CTR on the 27 or the 28? SA today told me it start on the 28 but I notice some mention it start on 27.


----------



## pinky7129

Cthai said:


> Is the next CTR on the 27 or the 28? SA today told me it start on the 28 but I notice some mention it start on 27.



27


----------



## sarasmom

Cthai said:


> Is the next CTR on the 27 or the 28? SA today told me it start on the 28 but I notice some mention it start on 27.



It's definitely 27th, they had the little flyers at the checkout the other day


----------



## lbg4unme

pursepectives said:


> Are they RT? You might want to wait for CTR. Also there aren't a lot of other people buying boots right now so you could wait until they get marked down more.



I wish. They are white tag and have been in the store for a couple of months and haven't been reduced at all....


----------



## intrigue

Picked these up today $230 W&R


----------



## greenie86

Has anyone noticed more items from last year's anniversary sale recently popping up at Nordstrom Rack?

I was able to score the Alexander Wang Darcy hobo in Beet for $295!


----------



## okdot

I've been seeing some really amazing deals at NR lately, will post some of my clearance finds later.

Is it still possible to get a price adjustment on clearance items once CTR starts on July 27th? I bought stuff less than a week ago. I know you used to be able to. Maybe you can do a return-repurchase type of situation if SAs are feeling nice. Anyone know?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
No chargesends


----------



## yakusoku.af

okdot said:


> I've been seeing some really amazing deals at NR lately, will post some of my clearance finds later.
> 
> Is it still possible to get a price adjustment on clearance items once CTR starts on July 27th? I bought stuff less than a week ago. I know you used to be able to. Maybe you can do a return-repurchase type of situation if SAs are feeling nice. Anyone know?



Their policy changed last summer. No price adjustments. I don't think they allow rebuys too. They've told me it takes them a day to put merchandise back out on the floor so it's not available for immediate repurchase.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Just left Lakewood. Two Proenza and a Givenchy. All red tagged and $750. None had dust bags. Not familiar with the styles and pics are not uploading from my phone. Too bad I already blew my budget on the anniversary sale. Not sure if this location does charge send. GL!


----------



## scgirl212

Lots of bags today, I only had a few minutes so I snapped some quick pictures. We have Alaia, Bals, D&G, Loewe, Victoria Beckham and Choo. All we're over $500 RT. It's been a long time since I've seen that many designer  bags at one time! This location still does charge sends!


----------



## Milky caramel

scgirl212 said:


> Lots of bags today, I only had a few minutes so I snapped some quick pictures. We have Alaia, Bals, D&G, Loewe, Victoria Beckham and Choo. All we're over $500 RT. It's been a long time since I've seen that many designer  bags at one time! This location still does charge sends!
> 
> View attachment 3772540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772542
> 
> View attachment 3772545
> 
> View attachment 3772546


Pmed u


----------



## aimii

yakusoku.af said:


> Their policy changed last summer. No price adjustments. I don't think they allow rebuys too. They've told me it takes them a day to put merchandise back out on the floor so it's not available for immediate repurchase.



I found this thread a few days ago (new here!) and was totally inspired to go NR shopping. I found a Burberry coat red tagged there today at 60% and bought it. This definitely sounds super silly (but I want this coat!), but what if I went back and returned it during CTR, and had someone else call in with the product number and buy it immediately?

Edit: Please let me know if I broke any rules or should post anywhere else first!


----------



## Sandi.el

scgirl212 said:


> View attachment 3772542



What designer is this/ and name of the bag if possible? I wanna look up images. Looks like a cute day bag.

TIA


----------



## Sandi.el

aimii said:


> I found this thread a few days ago (new here!) and was totally inspired to go NR shopping. I found a Burberry coat red tagged there today at 60% and bought it. This definitely sounds super silly (but I want this coat!), but what if I went back and returned it during CTR, and had someone else call in with the product number and buy it immediately?
> 
> Edit: Please let me know if I broke any rules or should post anywhere else first!



You're better off returning it and have a friend purchase it for you right away in store.


----------



## pursepectives

aimii said:


> I found this thread a few days ago (new here!) and was totally inspired to go NR shopping. I found a Burberry coat red tagged there today at 60% and bought it. This definitely sounds super silly (but I want this coat!), but what if I went back and returned it during CTR, and had someone else call in with the product number and buy it immediately?
> 
> Edit: Please let me know if I broke any rules or should post anywhere else first!


NR no longer does return/rebuys, and there's no guarantee they'll put the item immediately back onto the floor. I'd recommend returning it the night before CTR close to closing time and then getting there just as they open the next day.


----------



## aimii

pursepectives said:


> NR no longer does return/rebuys, and there's no guarantee they'll put the item immediately back onto the floor. I'd recommend returning it the night before CTR close to closing time and then getting there just as they open the next day.



Ahh thanks you two. I guess that sounds like a good idea then! I assume you can't just call and buy if it's not on the floor, then. Plan foiled. :9


----------



## intrigue

Sandi.el said:


> What designer is this/ and name of the bag if possible? I wanna look up images. Looks like a cute day bag.
> 
> TIA



I'm not 100% sure but it looks like victorian beckham


----------



## scgirl212

intrigue said:


> I'm not 100% sure but it looks like victorian beckham



Yes it was Victoria Beckham!


----------



## bagnutt

greenie86 said:


> Has anyone noticed more items from last year's anniversary sale recently popping up at Nordstrom Rack?
> 
> I was able to score the Alexander Wang Darcy hobo in Beet for $295!



Congrats! That was a gorgeous bag.


----------



## sarasmom

aimii said:


> Ahh thanks you two. I guess that sounds like a good idea then! I assume you can't just call and buy if it's not on the floor, then. Plan foiled. :9



I don't know if you want to risk it with a Burberry coat, it could get snatched up by an employee. I have returned things and have heard employees saying they are going to purchase it.


----------



## Sandi.el

scgirl212 said:


> Yes it was Victoria Beckham!



Thank you ladies.. 

I think her bags are over priced in my opinion.


----------



## yakusoku.af

sarasmom said:


> I don't know if you want to risk it with a Burberry coat, it could get snatched up by an employee. I have returned things and have heard employees saying they are going to purchase it.



I agree with this. If it's a good deal to you it will be a great deal for an employee with their discount on top of CTR. 
I wouldn't risk it. Especially since Burberry coats don't come by often.


----------



## bakeacookie

sarasmom said:


> I don't know if you want to risk it with a Burberry coat, it could get snatched up by an employee. I have returned things and have heard employees saying they are going to purchase it.



I've had employees put aside returns for themselves lol. So it's a definite risk to return popular brand items. 

60% off Burberry is already a great deal!


----------



## aimii

Oooh boy thanks you two for letting me know! I don't technically need another coat (my total weak spot, though), so I guess I'll think about risking it or just keeping it! Thank you everyone again for answering my question!


----------



## scgirl212

I brought home these Dior "Rainbow Stellar" chunky sandals. I've got a trip to Vegas coming up and I think they'll be perfect!


----------



## rowerowe

First time posting!! Just dropped by NR a while ago and found this!


----------



## intrigue

I believe this store does change sends. PM for location.


----------



## intrigue

Tods 




Jimmy Choi


----------



## Sandi.el

scgirl212 said:


> I brought home these Dior "Rainbow Stellar" chunky sandals. I've got a trip to Vegas coming up and I think they'll be perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3772910



I love these


----------



## intrigue

Golden Goose
PM for location


----------



## brokeshopper2017

yakusoku.af said:


> I agree with this. If it's a good deal to you it will be a great deal for an employee with their discount on top of CTR.
> I wouldn't risk it. Especially since Burberry coats don't come by often.



So what's the best way to get the CTR on RT purchases in the last day or two? I didn't realize they had changed their policies.
Is it a matter of finding a nice SA?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
No chargesends 
Please no PMs for the location. Last time I posted Louboutin's my inbox was filled with PMs for the location even though they don't do chargesends. 
I am in Hawaii for anyone wondering


----------



## yakusoku.af

More


----------



## AnnaFreud

Just found Rag and Bone Harrow belted suede booties for $78 RT. [emoji7] Still full price at $525 at NM. (Something wrong with my app, haven't been able to upload pics from my phone.)


----------



## yakusoku.af

brokeshopper2017 said:


> So what's the best way to get the CTR on RT purchases in the last day or two? I didn't realize they had changed their policies.
> Is it a matter of finding a nice SA?



I'm not sure what you are asking. Do you mean how to get a price adjustment if you buy something a day or two before CTR starts? 
I don't think it's possible anymore. It's company policy that there are no price adjustments. I would assume if the Associate does a price adjustment they would get in trouble. 
You could go to NR the night before CTR starts to see what you want and come back first thing in the morning to get it all since you will know where everything is. They don't even do holds at my NR so you can't have them hold it till CTR either.


----------



## brokeshopper2017

yakusoku.af said:


> I'm not sure what you are asking. Do you mean how to get a price adjustment if you buy something a day or two before CTR starts?
> I don't think it's possible anymore. It's company policy that there are no price adjustments. I would assume if the Associate does a price adjustment they would get in trouble.
> You could go to NR the night before CTR starts to see what you want and come back first thing in the morning to get it all since you will know where everything is. They don't even do holds at my NR so you can't have them hold it till CTR either.



Thanks! Many years ago when I lived in Seattle the SAs were just mindblowingly nice and proactive when it was sale time. They would often do price adjustments and once I was about to buy an expensive pair of boots and the SA told me it was going on sale in two days and she put it on a side for me. I guess Nordstrom has gotten smarter!


----------



## Pewpewdara

spotted , so ugly.


----------



## Rogue one

aimii said:


> Ahh thanks you two. I guess that sounds like a good idea then! I assume you can't just call and buy if it's not on the floor, then. Plan foiled. :9


 If you retuned the coat that day it will
Most Likely be back on the floor in the next hour or so. Mainly depending on how many returns that department has to sort through. But most likely it will be the same day. Worked at the rack for years.


----------



## scgirl212

These weird but awesome Louboutins came home with me yesterday. The shape reminds me of medieval shoes or something. RT $250!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

These are totally cool and yes, medieval looking.

I saw some Loubs (size 36 and 36.5) at Off 5th at Sawgrass Mills yesterday for around $269 if I remember correctly. I did not take photos and don't know the styles, sorry.


----------



## Kelly7adria

Went today to scout stuff for CTR. Lots of good deals. Ended up buying some things today. Didn't want to risk it. Clearance dresses will be 50% off. Does that include online? Or in store only?


----------



## gquinn

Kelly7adria said:


> Went today to scout stuff for CTR. Lots of good deals. Ended up buying some things today. Didn't want to risk it. Clearance dresses will be 50% off. Does that include online? Or in store only?



From past events, the additional 50% off was only valid in participating stores.  I'm going to see if my local stores are doing this additional discount.


----------



## Kelly7adria

So one of the deals was this Tory Burch wool cardigan with detachable lamb collar. Original price was $795. I paid $69. Its a medium and I should wear a small. I've been wanting a super fuzzy sweater to wear around the house with my pjs, instead of a robe. But I'm feeling a little guilty wearing a $795 sweater robe. Lol. What do you think? Splurge on comfort or feel guilty and return?


----------



## bagnutt

Kelly7adria said:


> So one of the deals was this Tory Burch wool cardigan with detachable lamb collar. Original price was $795. I paid $69. Its a medium and I should wear a small. I've been wanting a super fuzzy sweater to wear around the house with my pjs, instead of a robe. But I'm feeling a little guilty wearing a $795 sweater robe. Lol. What do you think? Splurge on comfort or feel guilty and return?



Keep. Less than you would spend on a robe, retail.


----------



## bagnutt

SF is doing 50% off dresses.


----------



## pandalover1119

shopbo said:


> I went back and bought a gold pair of the SW platforms today!! Again, $0.01!! Keep an eye out for them!



1 penny?? How is that possible?? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## pandalover1119

I saw these Tods in NorCal! Msg me for more info!


----------



## bagnutt

cheap Tributes spotted, interesting color combo. 39.5 / $231 RT
No charge send, PM me if in Bay Area for location.


----------



## pursepectives

Kelly7adria said:


> So one of the deals was this Tory Burch wool cardigan with detachable lamb collar. Original price was $795. I paid $69. Its a medium and I should wear a small. I've been wanting a super fuzzy sweater to wear around the house with my pjs, instead of a robe. But I'm feeling a little guilty wearing a $795 sweater robe. Lol. What do you think? Splurge on comfort or feel guilty and return?


Is it soft? That's my #1 criteria for lounge around clothing. Also it looks nice enough to throw on for quick errands.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi guys,
Spotted these today for $249 RT. Any opinions are appreciated? Yes or no.


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> cheap Tributes spotted, interesting color combo. 39.5 / $231 RT
> No charge send, PM me if in Bay Area for location.
> View attachment 3775277



Full line transfer, not refurb


----------



## bagnutt

small Philip Lim Soleil Floral bucket bag $235 RT


----------



## ballerinakgurl

bagnutt said:


> Full line transfer, not refurb



Cheaper than the refurbs I got last month! Pining after the days of charge and sends.


----------



## bagnutt

cheap Chloe Lauren flats for anyone in Bay Area on #team42
$128 RT


----------



## bagnshoe

bagnutt said:


> cheap Chloe Lauren flats for anyone in Bay Area on #team42
> $128 RT
> View attachment 3775420


 Which rack and size is it? I'm in the Bay Area .


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted


----------



## bagnutt

bagnshoe said:


> Which rack and size is it? I'm in the Bay Area .



#team42 = size 42
[emoji6]


----------



## bagnshoe

bagnutt said:


> #team42 = size 42
> [emoji6]



Oh I see  I'm team #37 lol


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> cheap Chloe Lauren flats for anyone in Bay Area on #team42
> $128 RT
> View attachment 3775420



Thanks for always remembering us! #Team42


----------



## peacelovesequin

When's the next CTR? Is it this weekend?


----------



## peacelovesequin

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3773134
> View attachment 3773135
> View attachment 3773136
> 
> 
> I believe this store does change sends. PM for location.



I have the black verison of this, love it!


----------



## sarasmom

peacelovesequin said:


> When's the next CTR? Is it this weekend?



Starts tomorrow!


----------



## minicake

bagnutt said:


> Spotted
> View attachment 3775451
> 
> View attachment 3775452
> 
> View attachment 3775453
> 
> View attachment 3775454
> 
> View attachment 3775455


Ooh I like the black ones. Were these all 42 or a different size?
Waiting for 39 but it's such a common size. Hoping to go to Palo Alto friday.


----------



## minicake

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi guys,
> Spotted these today for $249 RT. Any opinions are appreciated? Yes or no.


I like these. So classy and I am a mule girl. I get so much wear out of the Vince ones I have. I'd say the price is right only cause I would wear mine a lot.


----------



## peacelovesequin

*Happy CTR! *
Spotted online.


----------



## cmm62

I got this - I'm not a big fan of supporting blogger brands but for $12.50 I'll make an exception [emoji23]


----------



## peacelovesequin

More finds online:


----------



## mzbaglady1

I got to the rack early this morning. All of these items are red tagged. These are some items spotted but didn't purchase. This location does sends. Pm for location if interested. Chloe denim romper I thought it was a jacket size 44 124.97. Burberry blue trench coat size 10. Moncler silk lounge pants 155.00 size 46.


----------



## mzbaglady1

This I was able to snag red tag at a wonderful price. Burberry jacket 285. With taxes.


----------



## incurablehumanist

Went to the Nordstrom Rack in Delaware today. I was hoping to find a new handbag, and voila! I picked up this cool Longchamp medium Penelope from $895 to $222. I don't know much about the Longchamp brand besides the Le Pilage line... are their leather bags considered good quality? Do people normally buy these on sale or pay full retail?


----------



## pursepectives

If anyone goes to east palo alto, there's a rack of refurbished shoes by the door to the backroom. Saw a woman check out with Valentino mules, could be more but I didn't check too thoroughly. Let me know if you find anything of note in 9-9.5!


----------



## potomacng

I think that this is a good score, found them during lunch break
Stuart Weitzman - Mary mid Suede block heel pumps for $56.25


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted white tag W&R Dolce & Gabanna $789 and Ferragamo bags $509. Unsure if location does charge sends.


----------



## kathydep

Spotted classy Dolce & Gabbana, then my heart broke. Too big! PM for location.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Red tagged dresses are 50% off.


----------



## pecknnibble

Spotted XS HL dress. Funky sleeves but good price with the 50% off! Available at Glendale, CA (not sure if they do charge sends but I doubt it).


----------



## joanah

Yesterday's find


----------



## Mimmy

incurablehumanist said:


> Went to the Nordstrom Rack in Delaware today. I was hoping to find a new handbag, and voila! I picked up this cool Longchamp medium Penelope from $895 to $222. I don't know much about the Longchamp brand besides the Le Pilage line... are their leather bags considered good quality? Do people normally buy these on sale or pay full retail?
> 
> View attachment 3777282
> View attachment 3777283
> View attachment 3777284



I like this bag, incurablehumanist! Longchamp bags are usually very good quality. Just like most other things, people try to score them on sale; you got this bag for a great price! It's even better if you found one, made in France. [emoji632]


----------



## Michelle1x

I totally scored today - I scored a YSL Monogram clutch for $369.97 A&R, a Le Pliage large tote in Garnet red for $36.73 (it was red tagged for $48.97), and a Rebecca Minkoff Leo envelope clutch for $16.97 A&R.  I haven't scored any bags at Rack in 2 years so pretty happy.

I also got a DVF Georgie dress for $26.10 and I honestly don't know what to think about it.  Too wierd?
Pics to follow


----------



## mjewelm

joanah said:


> Yesterday's find


Oh my gosh, LOVE!!! Congratulations!! 
I found about 5 or 6 pair of Prada clearance shoes (not in my size unfortunately-- mainly 9/9.5) today, all priced around $290-350 before the 25% off. Still hunting for an amazing find like yours!


----------



## ProShopper1

joanah said:


> Yesterday's find


Great find!  Did you happen to see anymore?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
No chargesends
Please no PMs about location
I am in Hawaii 
Surprised to see Louboutin's still here, I went after 2pm and it was busy. Guess no one was interested in these


----------



## mellopan

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> No chargesends
> Please no PMs about location
> I am in Hawaii
> Surprised to see Louboutin's still here, I went after 2pm and it was busy. Guess no one was interested in these
> View attachment 3777727
> 
> View attachment 3777728
> 
> View attachment 3777729
> 
> View attachment 3777730


Wow seems like a great price! Not my size though. Was it at Ward or Waikiki?


----------



## shopbo

Spotted but not purchased: Sophia Websters RT 179.97


----------



## bagnutt

CO kitty flat refurb. Cute but show signs of wear. $179 WT / 36


----------



## bagnutt

9th Street SF still has a lot of designer shoes. My only finds: two silk scarves. The black/white Kate Spade was 90 cents!


----------



## minicake

bagnutt said:


> 9th Street SF still has a lot of designer shoes. My only finds: two silk scarves. The black/white Kate Spade was 90 cents!
> View attachment 3777841


 You are the queen of finding deals! I need to go shopping with you just to learn!


----------



## joanah

Michelle1x said:


> View attachment 3777690
> View attachment 3777691
> View attachment 3777692
> View attachment 3777693
> View attachment 3777694
> View attachment 3777688
> View attachment 3777688
> View attachment 3777689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally scored today - I scored a YSL Monogram clutch for $369.97 A&R, a Le Pliage large tote in Garnet red for $36.73 (it was red tagged for $48.97), and a Rebecca Minkoff Leo envelope clutch for $16.97 A&R.  I haven't scored any bags at Rack in 2 years so pretty happy.
> 
> I also got a DVF Georgie dress for $26.10 and I honestly don't know what to think about it.  Too wierd?
> Pics to follow


I found the same ysl but mine was 399 lol


----------



## Michelle1x

joanah said:


> I found the same ysl but mine was 399 lol


well if yours was $399 and it was not A&R then it is a better deal, imo... the A&R tags never have inner tags or dustbags etc- all is fine for my own use but when you go to sell the bag, the buyers want more paperwork than you get with A&R


----------



## bakeacookie

Wow great finds this time around!!


----------



## shopbo

My only purchase, Tadashi Shoji dress marked as RT $199, rang up as $99 so with 50% off all dresses, paid $54.80 for the dress!! The picture really doesn't do it justice as it is gorgeous in person


----------



## bagnutt

shopbo said:


> View attachment 3777804
> 
> Spotted but not purchased: Sophia Websters RT 179.97



Those are fun.


----------



## bagnutt

minicake said:


> You are the queen of finding deals! I need to go shopping with you just to learn!



Rack shopping during CTR is like thrifting. No stone unturned. [emoji12]


----------



## joanah

mjewelm said:


> Oh my gosh, LOVE!!! Congratulations!!
> I found about 5 or 6 pair of Prada clearance shoes (not in my size unfortunately-- mainly 9/9.5) today, all priced around $290-350 before the 25% off. Still hunting for an amazing find like yours!


Thank you!


----------



## Mimmy

shopbo said:


> View attachment 3777859
> 
> My only purchase, Tadashi Shoji dress marked as RT $199, rang up as $99 so with 50% off all dresses, paid $54.80 for the dress!! The picture really doesn't do it justice as it is gorgeous in person



This is gorgeous, shopbo!


----------



## peacelovesequin

kathydep said:


> Spotted classy Dolce & Gabbana, then my heart broke. Too big! PM for location.



What sizes?


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> Rack shopping during CTR is like thrifting. No stone unturned. [emoji12]



Exactly! Check everywhere. 
People attempt to hide things in different departments. The "go-back" racks in the fitting rooms always have gems!


----------



## bakeacookie

Different departments, different sizes, behind the mess of kids shoes, under clothing racks. I've found a lot of women's things in the men's area, in the kids area, regular clothes in the pj rack. 

It's crazy how people try to hide things. Why not just buy them? Other people are looking too, and know there's people trying to hide things. 

Gone are the days where someone could hide things for CTR, there's more people shopping at NR now. I see a lot of reseller instagrammers posting during CTR so if you find something you really can't hide it to think about it anymore.


----------



## kellytheshopper

shopbo said:


> View attachment 3777804
> 
> Spotted but not purchased: Sophia Websters RT 179.97



PM'ed for location, I've been dying to get these!!!!


----------



## meowmix318

Does anyone know when roughly anniversary sale items reach Nordstrom Rack? I didn't want to pay the sales price for the current sale and rather wait til they get to the Rack (learn this from last year's disappointing experience)


----------



## bakeacookie

It was like a month or so after the sale ended?


----------



## joanah

Found these today. One of the sales associate told me they had received a whole bunch of them but a lady had purchased 13 pairs of them in various sizes. They really shouldn't have sold them to her because that's obvious she's a reseller. It's so unfair to the rest of us who want them for ourselves


----------



## pecknnibble

meowmix318 said:


> Does anyone know when roughly anniversary sale items reach Nordstrom Rack? I didn't want to pay the sales price for the current sale and rather wait til they get to the Rack (learn this from last year's disappointing experience)





bakeacookie said:


> It was like a month or so after the sale ended?



Good to know! I finally went to rack yesterday, after having purchased numerous items from the anniversary sale, but I realized that the nsale just isn't worth it. Rack is still significantly cheaper. You have to dig around a bit but some of the clothes (ie basics like the lush tees) were exactly the same minus the colors. Needless to say, I will be making some returns to Nordstrom!


----------



## bakeacookie

The Nsale isn't worth it for their house brands. 

It'll end up at the rack or a similar rack version will come out. For the quality of Nordstrom brands, they aren't worth the price until they hit the rack.


----------



## krisvoys

Love seeing everyone's finds, went to the rack yesterday and didn't find anything noteworthy. Saw someone who I have to guess is a reseller. She had a huge cart full of purses and shoes, nothing high end as my store very rarely gets high end merchandise. Can people really make much money on Stuart weitzman and Rebecca minkoff?


----------



## okdot

Went to 2 NRs yesterday, there were so many people there for a Thursday afternoon! The quantity and quality of items I was able to find in the clearance sections was much lower than usual. The week before the sale I was able to find some insanely good deals (maybe I should post some of these ) but today - after spending much more time and going to two stores instead of one - I only found 2 things. Granted, it's still worth it but it's just less than usual; the competition is getting more real with each CTR .

The two things I picked up yesterday were SW pumps and a Rag & Bone Blazer.

 SW marymid pumps in cashew: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Pretty excited about these since the price is amazing, plus I really needed nude pumps and a lower heeled shoe. I was eyeing them on the SW website just a few weeks back, too.

Rag & Bone Redgrave Blazer:  
	

		
			
		

		
	






Really surprised I found this at NR since it was in the spring 2017 RTW collection show, usually designer buys tend to be a few seasons old in my experience. And if new stuff does come in, it's usually not on clearance unless it has a defect (this blazer doesn't). I actually keep finding rag and bone blazers at NRs and TJMaxx on clearance in small sizes so I have too many now. They are really good quality though and I love the styles, so I couldn't pass up another one considering it was only $90.

LMK if you wanna see my finds from the other week! I unfortunately couldn't get an adjustment with CTR, but my receipt still says I saved $3000 when I only bought 3 items


----------



## juicyhermes

pm for location, dont know if store does charge send 
	

		
			
		

		
	



valentino red tag 299 sz 38, 299



Cl red tag 249, sz 39.5



ferragamo
sz9.5 b rt 236



tods rt 190, sz40



chloe rt 159, 35





sz38.5, rt 274

was seen around 2pm


----------



## juicyhermes

pm if interested 
	

		
			
		

		
	



ferragamo 8b, 271 rt



prada  sz 37,rt 199


----------



## ThisVNchick

PM for more info. I don't know if this Rack does charge sends anymore. 

Pink suede Valentino $299Rt sz 38


----------



## pursepectives

No pictures but I saw those Hermes perfume sets rt for $60, pm for location. No more charge sends tho, but they used to until recently.


----------



## cmm62

joanah said:


> Found these today. One of the sales associate told me they had received a whole bunch of them but a lady had purchased 13 pairs of them in various sizes. They really shouldn't have sold them to her because that's obvious she's a reseller. It's so unfair to the rest of us who want them for ourselves



That's so frustrating! They need to put better policies in place to prevent that. Congrats on snagging this gorgeous pair!


----------



## daisygrl

I have just been informed that they will be processing NR online returns separately. You just drop off whatever you are returning and they will process it in the back and refund (you will not be present when this will be done.) I am not sure how I feel about it since I do not want some of my returned merchandise to get "lost." I just thought I would share...


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

My CTR score for today is this Burberry Jacket for $67! The color is porcelain blue and it's really a unique shade. I can't get the color to come out in pictures


----------



## bagnutt

Nothing designer to be found in East Palo Alto. I got these Derek Lam oxfords for $65. Also found a couple of the Equipment  silk "slim signature" shirtdresses for $15


----------



## bagnutt

Victoria Beckham dress spotted $83 with discount


----------



## ladybeaumont

My dress finds from yesterday:

A.L.C. Terry Floral Print Dress ($115)






Lafayette Diego Print Shift Dress ($98)





Eliza J Assymetrical Shift Dress ($25)





Cece Stretch Knit Swing Dress ($20)





Halogen Shift Print Dress ($10)


----------



## bagnutt

joanah said:


> Found these today. One of the sales associate told me they had received a whole bunch of them but a lady had purchased 13 pairs of them in various sizes. They really shouldn't have sold them to her because that's obvious she's a reseller. It's so unfair to the rest of us who want them for ourselves



What area of the country are you in? 
Sad that it's all about sales numbers and Rack doesn't give a darn about their own policy of anti-reselling.
Beautiful shoes!


----------



## pursepectives

bagnutt said:


> Victoria Beckham dress spotted $83 with discount
> View attachment 3778480


What size is this? And the equipment shirtdresses if you didn't purchase? Looking for xsmall / small!


----------



## bagnutt

I think the VB dress was a 10.
I bought the shirt dresses but I had to go with medium because it was the smallest available (that I could find). Still some left in the store.


----------



## ag681

Found these Isabel Marant bobby sneakers last night...yay or nay? Anyone has them and are the comfy? Not too bulky? TIA


----------



## bagnutt

It's all about silk this CTR. Also got this Helmut Lang one shoulder top for $38


----------



## bagnutt

A Wang padlock fanny pack $175 RT


----------



## bagnutt

EPA had a lot of Frame and Current/Elliott denim in the clearance racks. Red tagged $55 - $79


----------



## bagnshoe

Heading to Nordstrom rack tomorrow .Any goods from west gate or the ones near oakridge mall?


----------



## hedgwin99

ag681 said:


> Found these Isabel Marant bobby sneakers last night...yay or nay? Anyone has them and are the comfy? Not too bulky? TIA
> View attachment 3778515



I have two pairs of IM
Love both! I would get it


----------



## Catinlongbeach

keep or return this current/elliot white cotton lacey trapeze dress with slip? bought for $24 after tax (90% off). wish it were a little more fitted, it's even more shapeless/flowy than the picture
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3778666


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online.


----------



## bagnutt

They didn't even bother to refurb these YSL, just slapped a red tag on and put them on the floor! $299


----------



## peacelovesequin

Catinlongbeach said:


> View attachment 3778683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep or return this current/elliot white cotton lacey trapeze dress with slip? bought for $24 after tax (90% off). wish it were a little more fitted, it's even more shapeless/flowy than the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778666



If you have a Nordstrom debit/credit card, take advantage of the "free" alterations (if you really really love it).


----------



## pursepectives

Catinlongbeach said:


> View attachment 3778683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep or return this current/elliot white cotton lacey trapeze dress with slip? bought for $24 after tax (90% off). wish it were a little more fitted, it's even more shapeless/flowy than the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778666


It sounds like you don't fully love the dress, and for the rack and especially during this CTR for dresses, I feel like you shouldn't buy things because it's cheap or a great discount off of retail, if you don't love it and see yourself wearing it. For $24, you could find something else that's a good deal and a good addition to your closet.


----------



## bakeacookie

bagnutt said:


> They didn't even bother to refurb these YSL, just slapped a red tag on and put them on the floor! $299
> View attachment 3778690
> 
> View attachment 3778691



Wtf! Would anyone really buy that? At least refurb is made to look somewhat new.


----------



## peacelovesequin

bakeacookie said:


> Wtf! Would anyone really buy that? At least refurb is made to look somewhat new.



I would ask the manager to adjust the price due to obvious wear, smh.


----------



## ag681

hedgwin99 said:


> I have two pairs of IM
> Love both! I would get it


Ok thanks!!


----------



## bagnutt

bakeacookie said:


> Wtf! Would anyone really buy that? At least refurb is made to look somewhat new.



You could see the toeprints - toebed is suede. Yuck!


----------



## bakeacookie

bagnutt said:


> You could see the toeprints - toebed is suede. Yuck!



Ewwww. 

That's last call material right there.


----------



## bagnutt

bagnshoe said:


> Heading to Nordstrom rack tomorrow .Any goods from west gate or the ones near oakridge mall?



Westgate: VERY picked over. All of the full line, red tagged shoe transfers are gone. No designer dresses left either. They do have a rack of "refinished" clothing at the front of the store, but nothing designer. Tons of refinished jeans though. This location was so busy - tomorrow will probably be much worse.
On the bright side, if anyone is looking for Stan Smith or Superstar Original sneakers, they have a ton all white tagged $42 - $72. Many different styles and colors.


----------



## Mimmy

Thruhvnseyes said:


> My CTR score for today is this Burberry Jacket for $67! The color is porcelain blue and it's really a unique shade. I can't get the color to come out in pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778422
> View attachment 3778423



Great find, Thruhvneyes!


----------



## meowmix318

Catinlongbeach said:


> View attachment 3778683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep or return this current/elliot white cotton lacey trapeze dress with slip? bought for $24 after tax (90% off). wish it were a little more fitted, it's even more shapeless/flowy than the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778666


Consider adding a belt


----------



## bagnshoe

bagnutt said:


> Westgate: VERY picked over. All of the full line, red tagged shoe transfers are gone. No designer dresses left either. They do have a rack of "refinished" clothing at the front of the store, but nothing designer. Tons of refinished jeans though. This location was so busy - tomorrow will probably be much worse.
> On the bright side, if anyone is looking for Stan Smith or Superstar Original sneakers, they have a ton all white tagged $42 - $72. Many different styles and colors.



Thanks. I guess I will skip west gate and head to the ones at oakridge


----------



## zenzaz

Hi guys, I am semi new to Nordstrom Rack and I had some questions that I was hoping someone might be able to answer. I used to shop exclusively online because the nearest Rack is still a little out of the way for me, but I became obsessed after I went on the Saturday of the last CTR sale and found some crazy deals in my size (Penny Toms leather ankle boots, $60 Theory blazer, etc) and some pretty good deals on other items, so this time I ran to Nordstrom Rack as soon as I could (~7pm Thursday). I thought I would find much more since I was going two days earlier in the sale, but actually saw less. I was wondering if Nordstrom Rack would mark down items or put more things out throughout the CTR sale? Or is it completely just luck?

I did buy a pair of Citizens of Humanity high waisted skinny jeans in my size for only a little over $16 though (compare at price of $238 but Nordstrom Rack price of $79?) which I thought was an amazing deal, but I didn't find anything else notable. Also, if it had a Nordstrom Rack tag with compare at price, does that mean they were made exclusively for the Rack? I didn't think brands like Citizens would have that...


----------



## MahoganyQT

Catinlongbeach said:


> View attachment 3778683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep or return this current/elliot white cotton lacey trapeze dress with slip? bought for $24 after tax (90% off). wish it were a little more fitted, it's even more shapeless/flowy than the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778666



Keep. Looks good on you.


----------



## Michelle1x

peacelovesequin said:


> Exactly! Check everywhere.
> People attempt to hide things in different departments. The "go-back" racks in the fitting rooms always have gems!



Right, and I think a lot of people find something good, wait in line and then at the last minute decide they don't want to buy.  There are gems hanging on totally unrelated rounders near the registers.


----------



## Michelle1x

bagnshoe said:


> Heading to Nordstrom rack tomorrow .Any goods from west gate or the ones near oakridge mall?



I got all my stuff at Westgate and Oakridge (YSL,Le Pliage, etc).  Westgate puts the good small bags in their jewelry case, so be sure to look there.


----------



## bagnshoe

Michelle1x said:


> I got all my stuff at Westgate and Oakridge (YSL,Le Pliage, etc).  Westgate puts the good small bags in their jewelry case, so be sure to look there.



Thanks for your tip [emoji3]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Such great finds [emoji1433][emoji1433][emoji1433]


----------



## bagnutt

Someone posted on Insta that they found two penny dresses and they got 50% off, so they rang up .00! [emoji15][emoji122]


----------



## Sandi.el

kathydep said:


> Spotted classy Dolce & Gabbana, then my heart broke. Too big! PM for location.



What size are the pumps?


----------



## pursepectives

bagnutt said:


> Someone posted on Insta that they found two penny dresses and they got 50% off, so they rang up .00! [emoji15][emoji122]


I found two penny dressed at East PA and they wouldn't take the 50% off lol. A new SA almost did but then she asked with another one who said no.


----------



## Michelle1x

bagnutt said:


> Someone posted on Insta that they found two penny dresses and they got 50% off, so they rang up .00! [emoji15][emoji122]



what are the dresses (or, who are you following on IG)?
Usually when they post the penny finds, I realize I have seen them at my racks.  They are usually mispriced.

I looked for really cheap (under $20) shoes this time around and came up empty.  The designer shoes were outstanding but the non-designer (Nordstrom brand) at my racks were all white tag and overpriced.


----------



## pursepectives

Michelle1x said:


> what are the dresses (or, who are you following on IG)?
> Usually when they post the penny finds, I realize I have seen them at my racks.  They are usually mispriced.
> 
> I looked for really cheap (under $20) shoes this time around and came up empty.  The designer shoes were outstanding but the non-designer (Nordstrom brand) at my racks were all white tag and overpriced.


I usually follow the #nordstromrack and #cleartherack tags during CTR to see what items are marked down further than their tags say and if it pennies out.


----------



## kathydep

Sandi.el said:


> What size are the pumps?


40


----------



## Milky caramel

My CTR finds yesterday....dresses were additional 50% off, perfume 4 d hubby was additional 25% off.. Im so happy wit d Akris Punto dress can't beat dat  price


----------



## Milky caramel

Sorry bout d bad quality of d photo guess my phone was acting up just retook d tags again..
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 the pink is for d kate Spade and ivory for Akris Punto...


----------



## GeorginaLavender

bagnutt said:


> 9th Street SF still has a lot of designer shoes. My only finds: two silk scarves. The black/white Kate Spade was 90 cents!
> View attachment 3777841



Teach me your ways!!!!! $0.90???? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online (NR) 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Full-line (online)


----------



## leisurekitty

Size 41 MB Hangisi flats 



PM for location.


----------



## leisurekitty

Valentino flats sz 38


----------



## cmm62

I had some good luck at the rack today. Though picked over at this point there were a lot of great clothes that were in good condition. If you were looking for a long formal dress they had some stunners in. First, I got this silk Kooples blouse, originally $295 for $44.25. 








This Rebecca Taylor dress, so flattering on. $52.45 from $350. 










And finally - not red tagged but these gucci shoes! W&R but still in perfect condition. I had loved this dainty print when they first came out so I snapped these up. $229 from $750. Also got to apply $100 in notes to this purchase [emoji4]


----------



## buyingpig

cmm62 said:


> I had some good luck at the rack today. Though picked over at this point a lot of great clothes that were in good condition. I got this silk Kooples blouse, originally $295 for $44.25.
> 
> View attachment 3779485
> 
> View attachment 3779489
> 
> View attachment 3779500
> 
> 
> This Rebecca Taylor dress, so flattering on. $52.45 from $350.
> 
> View attachment 3779494
> 
> View attachment 3779496
> 
> View attachment 3779497
> 
> View attachment 3779498
> 
> 
> And finally - not red tagged but these gucci shoes! W&R but still in perfect condition. I had loved this dainty print so snapped these up. $229 from $750. Also got to apply $100 in notes to this purchase [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3779501
> 
> View attachment 3779502
> 
> View attachment 3779503


Love the kooples blouse. Very cute!


----------



## Mimmy

My only CTR find this time. 


MJ sunnies for $16.87, still on the Rack website for $49.97. 


I was given a random Bobbie Brown case, but I had an extra MbMJ one in my closet. [emoji3]


----------



## aimii

cmm62 said:


> I had some good luck at the rack today. Though picked over at this point there were a lot of great clothes that were in good condition. If you were looking for a long formal dress they had some stunners in. First, I got this silk Kooples blouse, originally $295 for $44.25.
> 
> View attachment 3779485
> 
> View attachment 3779489
> 
> View attachment 3779500
> 
> 
> This Rebecca Taylor dress, so flattering on. $52.45 from $350.
> 
> View attachment 3779494
> 
> View attachment 3779496
> 
> View attachment 3779497
> 
> View attachment 3779498
> 
> 
> And finally - not red tagged but these gucci shoes! W&R but still in perfect condition. I had loved this dainty print when they first came out so I snapped these up. $229 from $750. Also got to apply $100 in notes to this purchase [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3779501
> 
> View attachment 3779502
> 
> View attachment 3779503



Those shoes are amazing!

I picked up a 50$ Lafayette 148 wool-cashmere sweater that was WT. Saw a pair of RT Manolo black quilted flats but forgot to take pictures, but that was Thursday (sz 4.5, in San Diego if anyone still wants to check).


----------



## ladybeaumont

cmm62 said:


> I had some good luck at the rack today. Though picked over at this point there were a lot of great clothes that were in good condition. If you were looking for a long formal dress they had some stunners in. First, I got this silk Kooples blouse, originally $295 for $44.25.
> 
> View attachment 3779485
> 
> View attachment 3779489
> 
> View attachment 3779500
> 
> 
> This Rebecca Taylor dress, so flattering on. $52.45 from $350.
> 
> View attachment 3779494
> 
> View attachment 3779496
> 
> View attachment 3779497
> 
> View attachment 3779498
> 
> 
> And finally - not red tagged but these gucci shoes! W&R but still in perfect condition. I had loved this dainty print when they first came out so I snapped these up. $229 from $750. Also got to apply $100 in notes to this purchase [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3779501
> 
> View attachment 3779502
> 
> View attachment 3779503



Congrats with the Rebecca Taylor dress! There was only a size 6 at my store and it was too big for me.


----------



## bagnutt

cmm62 said:


> I had some good luck at the rack today. Though picked over at this point there were a lot of great clothes that were in good condition. If you were looking for a long formal dress they had some stunners in. First, I got this silk Kooples blouse, originally $295 for $44.25.
> 
> View attachment 3779485
> 
> View attachment 3779489
> 
> View attachment 3779500
> 
> 
> This Rebecca Taylor dress, so flattering on. $52.45 from $350.
> 
> View attachment 3779494
> 
> View attachment 3779496
> 
> View attachment 3779497
> 
> View attachment 3779498
> 
> 
> And finally - not red tagged but these gucci shoes! W&R but still in perfect condition. I had loved this dainty print when they first came out so I snapped these up. $229 from $750. Also got to apply $100 in notes to this purchase [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3779501
> 
> View attachment 3779502
> 
> View attachment 3779503



Love the color of that blouse! Stock photo does it no justice.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Loving everyone's finds!


----------



## cmm62

bagnutt said:


> Love the color of that blouse! Stock photo does it no justice.



Right? I found the stock photo and was like that doesn't look like what I bought at all lol!



ladybeaumont said:


> Congrats with the Rebecca Taylor dress! There was only a size 6 at my store and it was too big for me.



Bummer! It's so nice to find high quality items like that dress, I hope your store had other good stuff!



aimii said:


> Those shoes are amazing!
> 
> I picked up a 50$ Lafayette 148 wool-cashmere sweater that was WT. Saw a pair of RT Manolo black quilted flats but forgot to take pictures, but that was Thursday (sz 4.5, in San Diego if anyone still wants to check).



Yeah, love them! 

Nice! That's a great price for the L148. 



buyingpig said:


> Love the kooples blouse. Very cute!



Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

I bought a pair of Eileen Fisher jeans for $39
A pair of Paige crops for $35
Shinola Runwell for $157
Chuck Taylors for my cousin for $13. 

Anyone have a Shinola watch? Keeper or not?


----------



## 6efox

Milky caramel said:


> My CTR finds yesterday....dresses were additional 50% off, perfume 4 d hubby was additional 25% off.. Im so happy wit d Akris Punto dress can't beat dat  price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778994
> View attachment 3778995
> View attachment 3778999
> View attachment 3779000
> View attachment 3779001
> View attachment 3779002
> View attachment 3779003



Omg that is so nuts!! Why am I still living in the land of ripped-offs, aka Australia?! [emoji33]


----------



## Michelle1x

I think I'm going back to the well one more time tomorrow 

I've been shopping at Rack for years now, and a little disappointed with rack lately but this CTR is turning me around.  Its obvious they clear out all the handbags and designer stuff only twice per year, with the summer (this one) being when the major price cuts occur.  I'm betting/hoping they put a little more out tomorrow.


----------



## bakeacookie

True! This CTR has been good!


----------



## ladybeaumont

bakeacookie said:


> Anyone have a Shinola watch? Keeper or not?



I have two and I love them both!


----------



## hellokimmiee

My only CTR find but I'm obsessed. Anthony Vaccarello Fire Bicolore Leather Mini Skirt $120 from $3280


----------



## cmm62

Michelle1x said:


> I think I'm going back to the well one more time tomorrow
> 
> I've been shopping at Rack for years now, and a little disappointed with rack lately but this CTR is turning me around.  Its obvious they clear out all the handbags and designer stuff only twice per year, with the summer (this one) being when the major price cuts occur.  I'm betting/hoping they put a little more out tomorrow.



I agree! The stuff in my store was not banged up and there was a lot of great stuff depending on what you're looking for. Like the amount of formal gowns blew me away, if I was in the market, dang! I think timing with CTR is also important now. This time and prob feb/march would be good too. My rack was very picked over and I still found some gems. If I went on Thursday would have been a goldmine!


----------



## bakeacookie

ladybeaumont said:


> I have two and I love them both!



Thank you! I'll keep mine!


----------



## Milky caramel

6efox said:


> Omg that is so nuts!! Why am I still living in the land of ripped-offs, aka Australia?! [emoji33]


Lol


----------



## GeorginaLavender

....


----------



## GeorginaLavender

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you! I'll keep mine!



Please see post above--funky edit.

This is my Shinola I got from Rack a few months back--love the unique face!!


----------



## bakeacookie

GeorginaLavender said:


> Please see post above--funky edit.
> 
> This is my Shinola I got from Rack a few months back--love the unique face!!



Oh my goodness I like this one too! 

I might have to find one like that too. It's gorgeous! 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ladybeaumont

Do you guys think this is a keep at $172?


----------



## mzbaglady1

You definitely have to hit this sale first day at opening time. The last day of sale I spotted some gems. The store looked like a hurricane tore through it. A manager on the floor mentioned to me this sale is extended for Paramus nj location because they are closed today. Here are the items. Fendi cotton crop top sz 40 195.00 rt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Prada men's sneakers size 7 wr tag 150.00. DVF dress rt 135.00 size 4.


----------



## Pippi_27

Got it for 89$ Adidas Y3 Boost


----------



## sarasmom

mzbaglady1 said:


> You definitely have to hit this sale first day at opening time. The last day of sale I spotted some gems. The store looked like a hurricane tore through it. A manager on the floor mentioned to me this sale is extended for Paramus nj location because they are closed today. Here are the items. Fendi cotton crop top sz 40 195.00 rt..



Are you sure about the extension for Paramus bc I have never seen them do that before?


----------



## Jazzyz

Hello!! I'm usually a lurker but couldn't resist posting about my find today!! I ran in with my kids to grab a new pair for f sunglasses and wound up with these babies!!
Brand new Valentino espadrilles ballet flats. Original price $595, red tagged at $198 and because of CTR they came home with me for $145.50
So happy!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

bakeacookie said:


> Oh my goodness I like this one too!
> 
> I might have to find one like that too. It's gorgeous!
> 
> Thank you for sharing!



I think it's called Gomelsky Moon phase--not sure if knowing the name will help your search.  I'm old school--I wear watches on most days.  I like the vintagey vibe of Shinolas, and the price is so good if you can grab one at the Rack, esp during CTR.  What does yours look like?


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Jazzyz said:


> Hello!! I'm usually a lurker but couldn't resist posting about my find today!! I ran in with my kids to grab a new pair for f sunglasses and wound up with these babies!!
> Brand new Valentino espadrilles ballet flats. Original price $595, red tagged at $198 and because of CTR they came home with me for $145.50
> So happy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781085
> View attachment 3781086



Congrats!!!!!

I bought these at Nordstrom during 40% off, and I thought they were a good deal already.  Super comfy, and the lamb leather is so soft!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

GeorginaLavender said:


> I think it's called Gomelsky Moon phase--not sure if knowing the name will help your search.  I'm old school--I wear watches on most days.  I like the vintagey vibe of Shinolas, and the price is so good if you can grab one at the Rack, esp during CTR.  What does yours look like?



Mine is the Runwell I believe.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Picked up a project bag at Last Chance.




Got this YSL for only $90. It's in definite need of TLC and the strap is broken but we'll see if I can bring it back to life.

Picked up this Valentino about two weeks ago for 
$270. 



It had a rip on the corner but I managed to glue it together and put an extra stud I had in its place. 



The repair is not very noticeable now unless you look closely, then you can see where the rip originally was. Plan to use some leather filler and dye and disguise it completely. 

Also picked up these w&r Dior heels for $36 and then they were half off so only $18. 

View attachment 3781464


Thank god for last chance because my racks have been horrible lately.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Last pic isn't working. Here's the Dior heels.


----------



## mzbaglady1

sarasmom said:


> Are you sure about the extension for Paramus bc I have never seen them do that before?
> Manager said for one day only just called the store and the recording is still advertising for clear the rack sale & additional fifty % off dresses.


----------



## sarasmom

Thanks gonna go after work for a last minute look. Did you get anything good on the first day?


----------



## bussbuss

hellokimmiee said:


> Picked up a project bag at Last Chance.
> 
> View attachment 3781445
> 
> 
> Got this YSL for only $90. It's in definite need of TLC and the strap is broken but we'll see if I can bring it back to life.
> 
> Picked up this Valentino about two weeks ago for
> $270.
> View attachment 3781447
> 
> 
> It had a rip on the corner but I managed to glue it together and put an extra stud I had in its place.
> View attachment 3781457
> 
> 
> The repair is not very noticeable now unless you look closely, then you can see where the rip originally was. Plan to use some leather filler and dye and disguise it completely.
> 
> Also picked up these w&r Dior heels for $36 and then they were half off so only $18.
> 
> View attachment 3781464
> 
> 
> Thank god for last chance because my racks have been horrible lately.


Omg if you do find another ysl at that price ill be willing to buy it off u for a fee loooool...great finds love them


----------



## pecknnibble

Does anyone have the Chiara Ferragni flats? I picked up a pair of the winking flats for $70 during CTR but I'm undecided about them. I've been wanting a pair of the CO kitty flats and not sure if these fit the bill or are worth the price. The glitter sheds quite a bit and I find it somewhat difficult to style. Thoughts?



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (pic from google)

Also, has anyone had luck with returns past 90 days recently? I just realized one of my items is 2 weeks late! That's what I get for being so disorganized [emoji53]


----------



## ProShopper1

pecknnibble said:


> Does anyone have the Chiara Ferragni flats? I picked up a pair of the winking flats for $70 during CTR but I'm undecided about them. I've been wanting a pair of the CO kitty flats and not sure if these fit the bill or are worth the price. The glitter sheds quite a bit and I find it somewhat difficult to style. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3781666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pic from google)
> 
> Also, has anyone had luck with returns past 90 days recently? I just realized one of my items is 2 weeks late! That's what I get for being so disorganized [emoji53]




I don't have any experience with these flats, but I have a general rule that if the glitter isn't coated I won't buy it. It just sheds everywhere and eventually it will look weird on the shoes (bald spots, etc). If you were omg gaga over them I'd say assess how long you plan on wearing them, but you don't sound completely sold on them so I would suggest you return and put that money towards the pair you really want.


----------



## pecknnibble

ProShopper1 said:


> I don't have any experience with these flats, but I have a general rule that if the glitter isn't coated I won't buy it. It just sheds everywhere and eventually it will look weird on the shoes (bald spots, etc). If you were omg gaga over them I'd say assess how long you plan on wearing them, but you don't sound completely sold on them so I would suggest you return and put that money towards the pair you really want.



Yes there's quite a bit of fallout. I think I'll return them. Thanks!


----------



## ProShopper1

pecknnibble said:


> Yes there's quite a bit of fallout. I think I'll return them. Thanks!


Any time!  Good luck finding your dream pair


----------



## bagnutt

Rockstud tote $1569 RT
No charge send, retail $4450?


----------



## Michelle1x

hellokimmiee said:


> Picked up a project bag at Last Chance.
> 
> View attachment 3781445
> 
> 
> Got this YSL for only $90. It's in definite need of TLC and the strap is broken but we'll see if I can bring it back to life.
> 
> Picked up this Valentino about two weeks ago for
> $270.
> View attachment 3781447
> 
> 
> It had a rip on the corner but I managed to glue it together and put an extra stud I had in its place.
> View attachment 3781457
> 
> 
> The repair is not very noticeable now unless you look closely, then you can see where the rip originally was. Plan to use some leather filler and dye and disguise it completely.
> 
> Also picked up these w&r Dior heels for $36 and then they were half off so only $18.
> 
> View attachment 3781464
> 
> 
> Thank god for last chance because my racks have been horrible lately.



Remember you can take any rockstud to a Valentino boutique and they will repair the studs for free.
Just don't tell them you got it at LC!  It might be worth mailing it to a Valentino boutique if there is not one near you.
I got a rockstud satchel at rack a few years ago, it was missing a stud and I took it to Valentino and voila.  I think a lot of people pass on rockstuds at rack that are missing studs, so more for me 

I'm having major FOMO about last chance!!!  Great finds.


----------



## Michelle1x

bagnutt said:


> Rockstud tote $1569 RT
> No charge send, retail $4450?
> 
> View attachment 3781918



Wow beautiful but ouch.  And then for us Californians add another $150 for tax!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

bakeacookie said:


> Mine is the Runwell I believe.
> 
> View attachment 3781304



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ it!!!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ it!!!!!!



Thank you! I've ordered some straps on Amazon to change it up as well. [emoji4]

I'll be keeping an eye out for one like yours as well!


----------



## feudingfaeries

pecknnibble said:


> Does anyone have the Chiara Ferragni flats? I picked up a pair of the winking flats for $70 during CTR but I'm undecided about them. I've been wanting a pair of the CO kitty flats and not sure if these fit the bill or are worth the price. The glitter sheds quite a bit and I find it somewhat difficult to style. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3781666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pic from google)
> 
> Also, has anyone had luck with returns past 90 days recently? I just realized one of my items is 2 weeks late! That's what I get for being so disorganized [emoji53]



I've returned a pair of shoes a month late and just told her I kept forgetting to return them. She did the return but was sure to mention that this was a one time exception. But ultimately its up to your cashier.


----------



## purpleggplant

feudingfaeries said:


> I've returned a pair of shoes a month late and just told her I kept forgetting to return them. She did the return but was sure to mention that this was a one time exception. But ultimately its up to your cashier.


I would definitely get the CO kitty flats. But $70 for the Chiara flats is definitely a price difference compared to the $495 kitty flats. But you can always find deals on them, shopbop, forzeri, farfetch etc.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

purpleggplant said:


> I would definitely get the CO kitty flats. But $70 for the Chiara flats is definitely a price difference compared to the $495 kitty flats. But you can always find deals on them, shopbop, forzeri, farfetch etc.



I second that! I just bought some during the last Nordstrom full line sale... so cute and so comfy. Glad I held out and bought the ones I wanted. [emoji847]


----------



## Pewpewdara

spotted today.
PM for location. no charge sends.


----------



## meowmix318

Pewpewdara said:


> spotted today.
> PM for location. no charge sends.


Wow, that is pricey. Cheaper to get the Rockstud heels from the designer sales than the Rack.


----------



## yakusoku.af

I just spotted this on my HauteLook app


----------



## meowmix318

yakusoku.af said:


> I just spotted this on my HauteLook app
> View attachment 3783202


I also want to add that if you do not have the app, you can still download the app (even will work with the Nordstrom rack app) and still get the  $5 discount when spending  $50 Or more


----------



## sarasmom

My store received more designer shoes. I was there after work doing a return and saw YSL tributes in brown size 38. $299. Forgot to get a picture and these valentinos in size 36 also $299. My size but I passed on the color. No charge sends.


----------



## applecidered

Whoa those Valentinos are so expensive, even with the "mark down".


----------



## GeorginaLavender

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you! I've ordered some straps on Amazon to change it up as well. [emoji4]
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye out for one like yours as well!



I will take pics if I spot any Shinolas--I love the vintage vibe, and they are so affordable [emoji106]


----------



## bakeacookie

GeorginaLavender said:


> I will take pics if I spot any Shinolas--I love the vintage vibe, and they are so affordable [emoji106]


Thank you! That would be much appreciated!


----------



## Michelle1x

has anybody been to rack this week and seen any Post-CTR price reductions?


----------



## pursepectives

Michelle1x said:


> has anybody been to rack this week and seen any Post-CTR price reductions?


Went to Westgate yesterday after work. It still looked pretty picked over from CTR and I didn't notice any significant price reductions.


----------



## Graciielu

Hi! Long time reader but never posted anything. I ordered a dress from Nordstrom couple months back- it was for a bridesmaid dress. However, stupid me, didn't put it on my Nordstrom card. I went back today to return the dress and repurchase it with my Nordstrom card (it needs to be hemmed so I can use the alteration benefit) and they did the return. When they scanned it again, it showed up as a 0.01. The lady said she didn't know what to do and if she can sell it for a penny. Had me waiting for a good 20 mins and finally found a manager to ask for advice. She came back and said she can't sell it for a penny. Just wanted to seek advice - since it ran up as a penny, shouldn't I be allowed to buy it as a penny?


----------



## pursepectives

Graciielu said:


> Hi! Long time reader but never posted anything. I ordered a dress from Nordstrom couple months back- it was for a bridesmaid dress. However, stupid me, didn't put it on my Nordstrom card. I went back today to return the dress and repurchase it with my Nordstrom card (it needs to be hemmed so I can use the alteration benefit) and they did the return. When they scanned it again, it showed up as a 0.01. The lady said she didn't know what to do and if she can sell it for a penny. Had me waiting for a good 20 mins and finally found a manager to ask for advice. She came back and said she can't sell it for a penny. Just wanted to seek advice - since it ran up as a penny, shouldn't I be allowed to buy it as a penny?


Was this at main line Nordstrom? They might have different policies but the rack is definitely supposed to sell you penny items. They don't be happy and they might attempt not to, but it did ring up that price and they're supposed to honor it. Might look into some state/federal laws about selling items for the lowest price or something?


----------



## pecknnibble

Graciielu said:


> Hi! Long time reader but never posted anything. I ordered a dress from Nordstrom couple months back- it was for a bridesmaid dress. However, stupid me, didn't put it on my Nordstrom card. I went back today to return the dress and repurchase it with my Nordstrom card (it needs to be hemmed so I can use the alteration benefit) and they did the return. When they scanned it again, it showed up as a 0.01. The lady said she didn't know what to do and if she can sell it for a penny. Had me waiting for a good 20 mins and finally found a manager to ask for advice. She came back and said she can't sell it for a penny. Just wanted to seek advice - since it ran up as a penny, shouldn't I be allowed to buy it as a penny?



If you find an item for a penny, they'll allow you to buy it for that price. But since you're doing a return/rebuy, which they usually don't allow, it makes sense that they won't let you buy it. Otherwise, anyone can try returning and rebuying for a cheaper price.


----------



## Graciielu

pursepectives said:


> Was this at main line Nordstrom? They might have different policies but the rack is definitely supposed to sell you penny items. They don't be happy and they might attempt not to, but it did ring up that price and they're supposed to honor it. Might look into some state/federal laws about selling items for the lowest price or something?



It was at the full Nordstrom store.


----------



## Graciielu

pecknnibble said:


> If you find an item for a penny, they'll allow you to buy it for that price. But since you're doing a return/rebuy, which they usually don't allow, it makes sense that they won't let you buy it. Otherwise, anyone can try returning and rebuying for a cheaper price.



Ah I see. Darn got really excited too!


----------



## pecknnibble

Graciielu said:


> Ah I see. Darn got really excited too!



Yea penny items are always a welcome surprise . I've never seen a penny item at Nordstrom though. (My previous answer was in regards to NR)


----------



## vt2159

Graciielu said:


> Hi! Long time reader but never posted anything. I ordered a dress from Nordstrom couple months back- it was for a bridesmaid dress. However, stupid me, didn't put it on my Nordstrom card. I went back today to return the dress and repurchase it with my Nordstrom card (it needs to be hemmed so I can use the alteration benefit) and they did the return. When they scanned it again, it showed up as a 0.01. The lady said she didn't know what to do and if she can sell it for a penny. Had me waiting for a good 20 mins and finally found a manager to ask for advice. She came back and said she can't sell it for a penny. Just wanted to seek advice - since it ran up as a penny, shouldn't I be allowed to buy it as a penny?



I have never seen a penny item at the full line Nordstrom. However, I have been told a few times that once an item hits Rack pricing, the full line will not sell it. It happened to me a few times trying to purchase items that were marked lower than the price on the tag that ended up being Rack price. Out of the few times it happened, I was only able to purchase one item but had to talk to the department supervisor first, have them give their explanation, and then make the exception. I think the only reason they made the exception was because I told them there were three others on the rack, which quickly got pulled right after the supervisor finished talking to me.

Were you able to get your dress back? Like they voided the return? You can still get alterations done even if you did not purchase it on your Nordstrom card. As long as you pay for the alterations with your Nordstrom card, it can count towards your alterations credit.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online (NR)


----------



## bagshoemisses

Graciielu said:


> Hi! Long time reader but never posted anything. I ordered a dress from Nordstrom couple months back- it was for a bridesmaid dress. However, stupid me, didn't put it on my Nordstrom card. I went back today to return the dress and repurchase it with my Nordstrom card (it needs to be hemmed so I can use the alteration benefit) and they did the return. When they scanned it again, it showed up as a 0.01. The lady said she didn't know what to do and if she can sell it for a penny. Had me waiting for a good 20 mins and finally found a manager to ask for advice. She came back and said she can't sell it for a penny. Just wanted to seek advice - since it ran up as a penny, shouldn't I be allowed to buy it as a penny?



This happened to me before at Nordstrom. They will not sell it to you at the regular Nordstrom, however if this happened at the Rack they would have sold you the dress for $0.01.


----------



## Michelle1x

I know some Rack and Nord employees read this thread so maybe they can chime in on this, but I think when an item is transferred to rack- the standard Nordstrom tags get zero'd out (transferred to $.01?), and then a new Rack tag is created.  I know this because I found a DVF Malba dress at Rack once, took it to the register and the tag wrang at $.01, but it was a brand new item.  The rack manager was at the register and looked it up and said it was new and hadn't been tagged yet.  When they tagged it, it was about $150, with a Rack tag.


----------



## Graciielu

vt2159 said:


> I have never seen a penny item at the full line Nordstrom. However, I have been told a few times that once an item hits Rack pricing, the full line will not sell it. It happened to me a few times trying to purchase items that were marked lower than the price on the tag that ended up being Rack price. Out of the few times it happened, I was only able to purchase one item but had to talk to the department supervisor first, have them give their explanation, and then make the exception. I think the only reason they made the exception was because I told them there were three others on the rack, which quickly got pulled right after the supervisor finished talking to me.
> 
> Were you able to get your dress back? Like they voided the return? You can still get alterations done even if you did not purchase it on your Nordstrom card. As long as you pay for the alterations with your Nordstrom card, it can count towards your alterations credit.



I was able to repurchase the dress for the amount that I had originally paid for but she had to punch in some numbers and not scan the tag. I didn't know I could still use alterations as long as alterations was purchased on the card!! When I read the benefits- it sounded like the item had to be purchased on the card too.. I've never used alterations before so wanted to be safe than sorry. Thanks though!!


----------



## vt2159

Graciielu said:


> I was able to repurchase the dress for the amount that I had originally paid for but she had to punch in some numbers and not scan the tag. I didn't know I could still use alterations as long as alterations was purchased on the card!! When I read the benefits- it sounded like the item had to be purchased on the card too.. I've never used alterations before so wanted to be safe than sorry. Thanks though!!



That is great you were able to repurchase the dress since I am sure it would have been a struggle to get another bridesmaid dress. Yes, as long as you purchase it at Nordstrom, then it does not matter what card you use. Just remember to use the Nordstrom card when doing the alterations. Usually alterations is great at reminding customers when they are getting fitted. Alterations usually takes about a week unless they are really busy, so plan for that. If you are in a time crunch, depending on who you get, you might be able to ask them to get it sooner than a week if the alterations are not complicated. Good luck!


----------



## aimii

Dolce & Gabbana women's vest (wool/silk and like 2% elastane). I think this was ~180$? I think this is soooo cute but I have no use for it lol. Forgot to take picture of the tag.




 Rag & Bone Moto Jacket 00 445$. The zippers still have paper wrapped on them so it must be a new purchase/return... is it the anniversary sale one?

I'm not really sure how this works (maybe I was supposed to hide the number??), but PM me for location! Not sure if this store does charge sends. I'm in SoCal!


----------



## sarasmom

Scored these yesterday at Paramus location. First time I've seen CLs there! $229 for the Valentinos and $299 for the CLs!


----------



## Pewpewdara

FULL LINE TRANSFERS.  NORDSTROM RACK SAN FRANCISCO "!! ALL DESIGNER SHOES


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
No charge sends
Please do not dm for location
I am located in Hawaii


----------



## Michelle1x

Pewpewdara said:


> FULL LINE TRANSFERS.  NORDSTROM RACK SAN FRANCISCO "!! ALL DESIGNER SHOES



Any handbags?


----------



## gquinn

Women's shoe markdowns were in progress when I left my local rack this evening.


----------



## Audry80

Spotted my first rockstuds at SF Market and 5th store. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Didn't buy but I was thrilled I finally saw a pair.


----------



## minicake

Audry80 said:


> Spotted my first rockstuds at SF Market and 5th store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3787285
> View attachment 3787286
> 
> 
> Didn't buy but I was thrilled I finally saw a pair.


My size but so pricey still!


----------



## abl13

Would you guys keep these? I was afraid to try to remove the tag from the other one in case I decide to return. I wish the employees would think a little harder before sticking those dumb labels on leather!


----------



## RhondaE

Columbia MD, store.


----------



## incurablehumanist

Went to Nordstrom rack today to return my beautiful Jimmy Choo Deluxe Double Band sandals I had found during CTR for $142... Unfortunately, no matter how much I persisted, the size 4 shoes weren't going to accommodate my size 5 foot. To my unexpected surprise, though, I found a pair of penny flats in the restocked shoe section!! They're the Via Spiga Demetria in Cordovan, still $78 on the website, originally $225 and sold in full-line Nordstrom stores.  Even with the leather soles, they're no Jimmy Choos, but I'll live


----------



## cmm62

incurablehumanist said:


> Went to Nordstrom rack today to return my beautiful Jimmy Choo Deluxe Double Band sandals I had found during CTR for $142... Unfortunately, no matter how much I persisted, the size 4 shoes weren't going to accommodate my size 5 foot. To my unexpected surprise, though, I found a pair of penny flats in the restocked shoe section!! They're the Via Spiga Demetria in Cordovan, still $78 on the website, originally $225 and sold in full-line Nordstrom stores.  Even with the leather soles, they're no Jimmy Choos, but I'll live
> 
> View attachment 3787755
> View attachment 3787756



Pretty amazing find! [emoji106]


----------



## bagnutt

gquinn said:


> Women's shoe markdowns were in progress when I left my local rack this evening.



Nice, there might be some unicorns [emoji882] to be found!


----------



## intrigue

abl13 said:


> Would you guys keep these? I was afraid to try to remove the tag from the other one in case I decide to return. I wish the employees would think a little harder before sticking those dumb labels on leather!



I purchased these during CTR! I had wanted them at the full line store but my size was sold out. I would've preferred a black version but I find these to be extremely comfy and can't beat the price since I had been willing to pay around $150 at full line.


----------



## meowmix318

abl13 said:


> Would you guys keep these? I was afraid to try to remove the tag from the other one in case I decide to return. I wish the employees would think a little harder before sticking those dumb labels on leather!


They are cute. And I agree that the employees are not thoughtful when placing tags on items.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted (online)


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

abl13 said:


> Would you guys keep these? I was afraid to try to remove the tag from the other one in case I decide to return. I wish the employees would think a little harder before sticking those dumb labels on leather!


If you use a hairdryer pointed at the label for a minute or so it should peel right off. I do it all the time and it usually comes off easily.


----------



## i_love_vinegar

abl13 said:


> Would you guys keep these? I was afraid to try to remove the tag from the other one in case I decide to return. I wish the employees would think a little harder before sticking those dumb labels on leather!


These are really cute! I'd wear these


----------



## abl13

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> If you use a hairdryer pointed at the label for a minute or so it should peel right off. I do it all the time and it usually comes off easily.


omg! that is such a good idea. Kicking myself for not thinking of it for the left shoe! I think i'll keep them.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I haven't been going to the rack but it was just my birthday and I my friends know to give my Nordstrom gift cards. 

Anyway I'm basically low key obsessed with these Prada slides. If it was CTR I would not have hesitated to buy them.


----------



## scgirl212

Stumbled on these sweet Lanvin slides passing trough Fresno..they had a quite a few designer shoes, I was a little surprised! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Saw a pink Self-Portrait dress for $160 there as well, but it wasn't that flattering on my size 10 body. [emoji853]


----------



## sarasmom

So I stopped by today after 2 pm, they were just putting out bags, shoes and as I was about to leave I decided to check the designer racks one more time. Good thing I did bc I got this beautiful Moncler for only $199, altered/refinished, but looks to be in perfect condition! I have been getting so lucky lately!







This was at the Paramus store.


----------



## meowmix318

sarasmom said:


> So I stopped by today after 2 pm, they were just putting out bags, shoes and as I was about to leave I decided to check the designer racks one more time. Good thing I did bc I got this beautiful Moncler for only $199, altered/refinished, but looks to be in perfect condition! I have been getting so lucky lately!
> 
> View attachment 3789656
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789660
> 
> 
> This was at the Paramus store.


What a perfect find!


----------



## Cthai

The jimmy choo is $199.97


I really like the GUCCI but I wouldn't be able to rock it lol! But oh man it was so spunky that I love it.

Edit: I didn't buy any of the shoes... they weren't my size lol


----------



## Pookiebear

Went to Tukwila, WA store to return my CTR items (Herve Leger bandage dress and St. John overcoat). I spotted these CL worn and refurbished shoes for $229! Now I just gotta see if my post-pregnancy feet can squeeze into them. [emoji51] I've got 90 days to figure it out!


----------



## Dahls

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3789894
> 
> View attachment 3789896
> 
> View attachment 3789897
> 
> View attachment 3789898
> 
> View attachment 3789899
> 
> View attachment 3789900
> 
> View attachment 3789901
> 
> View attachment 3789902
> View attachment 3789903
> View attachment 3789904
> 
> 
> The jimmy choo is $199.97
> 
> 
> I really like the GUCCI but I wouldn't be able to rock it lol! But oh man it was so spunky that I love it.


Does this location do charge sends? Those Gucci are amazing!


----------



## cocodiamonds

sarasmom said:


> So I stopped by today after 2 pm, they were just putting out bags, shoes and as I was about to leave I decided to check the designer racks one more time. Good thing I did bc I got this beautiful Moncler for only $199, altered/refinished, but looks to be in perfect condition! I have been getting so lucky lately!
> 
> View attachment 3789656
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789660
> 
> 
> This was at the Paramus store.


I was there at around 11 deff wasn't thee god bless! Enjoy !!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Cthai said:


> View attachment 3789894
> 
> View attachment 3789896
> 
> View attachment 3789897
> 
> View attachment 3789898
> 
> View attachment 3789899
> 
> View attachment 3789900
> 
> View attachment 3789901
> 
> View attachment 3789902
> View attachment 3789903
> View attachment 3789904
> 
> 
> The jimmy choo is $199.97
> 
> 
> I really like the GUCCI but I wouldn't be able to rock it lol! But oh man it was so spunky that I love it.
> 
> Edit: I didn't buy any of the shoes... they weren't my size lol



Omg those Gucci are fab!!


----------



## Rocky54

Longtime lurker, just scored some Jimmy Choo espadrilles for $67.50 down from a retail price of $450!


----------



## Pewpewdara

spotted these today !~


----------



## Mimmy

Rocky54 said:


> Longtime lurker, just scored some Jimmy Choo espadrilles for $67.50 down from a retail price of $450!



Beautiful, lucky find!


----------



## sarasmom

Pewpewdara said:


> spotted these today !~



Wow those YSL's are pricey! I spotted some last week that were $299.


----------



## aimii

sarasmom said:


> So I stopped by today after 2 pm, they were just putting out bags, shoes and as I was about to leave I decided to check the designer racks one more time. Good thing I did bc I got this beautiful Moncler for only $199, altered/refinished, but looks to be in perfect condition! I have been getting so lucky lately!
> 
> View attachment 3789656
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789660
> 
> 
> This was at the Paramus store.



Wow, that's a really great find! Where do you guys usually check for coats? My NRs have a designer section and a small coats section (one or two racks) further in the back.


----------



## sarasmom

aimii said:


> Wow, that's a really great find! Where do you guys usually check for coats? My NRs have a designer section and a small coats section (one or two racks) further in the back.



That is how my store is as well. Lately, since they are getting so much designer transfers, I just check the designer racks in the front. I haven't been looking on the coat racks in the back at all.


----------



## itsmree

hey ladies. i haven't had much luck lately, but scored huge on monday. picked up these beauties for just $25!! and they are a brand new still per nordstrom site... so crazy. brand new, not w&r plus full box (LID) and all. even the SA's were shocked! the SA said they had some full line transfers and i just got lucky!


----------



## bankygirl

itsmree said:


> hey ladies. i haven't had much luck lately, but scored huge on monday. picked up these beauties for just $25!! and they are a brand new still per nordstrom site... so crazy. brand new, not w&r plus full box (LID) and all. even the SA's were shocked! the SA said they had some full line transfers and i just got lucky!
> 
> View attachment 3790847
> 
> View attachment 3790848
> 
> View attachment 3790857


Great find, perfect for winter! I need to check and see if my local store got any transfers!


----------



## caroline0523

Hi everyone, 
Does anyone have any tips on which Bay Area rack are worth the time/drive to make? I'm currently visiting Menlo Park and haven't had too much luck other than the Westgate location (spotted $700 Valentinos *sigh*). Would be super thankful for some advice  Thank you in advance!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I'm a bit behind, but here are the Louboutins that intrigue so lovingly posted that I bought. I'm so glad a few stores still ship and awesome TPFers still post . I love these soooo much and they even rang up for less than the marked tag. I got them for $172! Going to wear them this weekend 





And my one, but this awesome CTR find. Dolce and Gabbana Mama's Brocade $495 sunglasses I got for $45!


----------



## intrigue

LuxeDeb said:


> I'm a bit behind, but here are the Louboutins that intrigue so lovingly posted that I bought. I'm so glad a few stores still ship and awesome TPFers still post . I love these soooo much and they even rang up for less than the marked tag. I got them for $172! Going to wear them this weekend
> 
> View attachment 3791673
> 
> 
> 
> And my one, but this awesome CTR find. Dolce and Gabbana Mama's Brocade $495 sunglasses I got for $45!
> 
> View attachment 3791675
> 
> View attachment 3791677



Those CLs are gorgeous, glad they still did charge sends!! Enjoy!


----------



## bagnutt

LuxeDeb said:


> I'm a bit behind, but here are the Louboutins that intrigue so lovingly posted that I bought. I'm so glad a few stores still ship and awesome TPFers still post . I love these soooo much and they even rang up for less than the marked tag. I got them for $172! Going to wear them this weekend
> 
> View attachment 3791673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot hot hot! [emoji91][emoji92]


----------



## meowmix318

LuxeDeb said:


> I'm a bit behind, but here are the Louboutins that intrigue so lovingly posted that I bought. I'm so glad a few stores still ship and awesome TPFers still post . I love these soooo much and they even rang up for less than the marked tag. I got them for $172! Going to wear them this weekend
> 
> View attachment 3791673
> 
> 
> 
> And my one, but this awesome CTR find. Dolce and Gabbana Mama's Brocade $495 sunglasses I got for $45!
> 
> View attachment 3791675
> 
> View attachment 3791677


What a great find! I especially love those sunglasses


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted in Bay Area. PM for location, no charge send.
Chloe mini drew $679 RT with duster & cards
Lim mini pashli $239 RT with long strap, duster & cards


----------



## vt2159

bagnutt said:


> Spotted in Bay Area. PM for location, no charge send.
> Chloe mini drew $679 RT with duster & cards
> Lim mini pashli $239 RT with long strap, duster & cards
> View attachment 3791955
> 
> View attachment 3791958



Sent you a pm. Thanks!


----------



## bagnutt

Chloe Susanna mid-calf boots
$299 RT / 37


----------



## bagnutt

Burberry rain coat 
$509 RT / US 6


----------



## bagnutt

Burberry sweatshirt
$124 RT / small


----------



## bagnutt

Moncler skirt
$154 RT / 40


----------



## bagnshoe

bagnutt said:


> Spotted in Bay Area. PM for location, no charge send.
> Chloe mini drew $679 RT with duster & cards
> Lim mini pashli $239 RT with long strap, duster & cards
> View attachment 3791955
> 
> View attachment 3791958



Sent  you a pm. Thanks !


----------



## bagnutt

I got this Rag and Bone Pacific jacket for $59.90, retail was $995 [emoji51]


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> Spotted in Bay Area. PM for location, no charge send.
> Chloe mini drew $679 RT with duster & cards
> Lim mini pashli $239 RT with long strap, duster & cards
> View attachment 3791955
> 
> View attachment 3791958



No more PMs on the Chloe Drew, please. I hope somebody gets it! Still on the rack when they closed... make sure you're the first one there, the bag is right at the front entrance [emoji33]


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

Spotted these at NR. PM me for the location.


----------



## afsweet

My NR is being remodeled so most sections don't have much inventory, and what's there is pretty ordinary. Only thing noteworthy was a rack of Burberry checkered skirts for little girls.


----------



## amstevens714

bagnutt said:


> Spotted in Bay Area. PM for location, no charge send.
> Chloe mini drew $679 RT with duster & cards
> Lim mini pashli $239 RT with long strap, duster & cards
> View attachment 3791955
> 
> View attachment 3791958



That Chloe is gorgeous! How did you walk away lol! I envy your will power I love the pashli too. Amazing finds!!


----------



## bagnshoe

Did my return today and came out with this [emoji23]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 thinking whether or not I should keep it. What do you guys think? RT $236 plus taxes . It came with everything except duster . Minor scuff on bottom .


----------



## gquinn

bagnshoe said:


> Did my return today and came out with this [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking whether or not I should keep it. What do you guys think? RT $236 plus taxes . It came with everyone except duster . Minor scuff on bottom .



That's a great price and can easily be used for everyday. I say keep[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Hope everyone is having a good week. Loving the finds!
My NR's have been so *dry *lately.


----------



## bagnshoe

gquinn said:


> That's a great price and can easily be used for everyday. I say keep[emoji106][emoji106]



Thanks for your comment


----------



## bagnshoe

peacelovesequin said:


> Hope everyone is having a good week. Loving the finds!
> My NR's have been so *dry *lately.



Mine is also dry as well. No high end designers shoes and bags.


----------



## Rocky54

Scored a Gabriela Hearst Annabelle dress for $109.49 down from $2295.00 that fits so nicely.... now I just need to find somewhere to wear it lol. Also bought a Maria + Cornejo Evie Top for $23.99 down from $495.00, it definitely looks better on than on the hanger. This was at a Bay Area Rack. No pics, but there was a pair of neon yellow rockstuds for around $700 something as well as a pair of tallish Chloe Susanna boots in this yellowish beige for $299 in 36.5


----------



## lucky520

Has anyone seen comme des garçons lines in nr?


----------



## ballerinakgurl

lucky520 said:


> Has anyone seen comme des garçons lines in nr?



Yes I have at my Racks!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

lucky520 said:


> Has anyone seen comme des garçons lines in nr?



I have!


----------



## incurablehumanist

lucky520 said:


> Has anyone seen comme des garçons lines in nr?


These CDG Noir Kei Ninomiya fur culottes have been hanging out at one of my nordstrom racks for a few months now. They keep disappearing and reappearing. I think I last tried them on when they were $149 RT and I was so tempted to buy them, but they were a size or two too big. If the price is right, maybe I'll consider again. Last saw them during most recent CTR for $99 RT not including 25% discount.

As far as I can recall, this is the only CDG piece I've seen at the 3 racks I regularly visit.


----------



## bakeacookie

I bought one item. It's really just one item I see at a time at the 4 racks I visit. 

But the skirt I got marked down to $68 RT, since I guess no one like that brand much at this Rack.


----------



## caroline0523

Hi everyone, 
Scouted out some gems yesterday in the Bay area  Thought I'd share just in case anyone has been looking for these. Please PM for location. There was also a pair of Louboutins in size 5.5 for $500 (not pictured).

The Chloe bag was at Westgate when I was there 1.5 hours before closing yesterday night. A really friendly sales associate came up to me and said that two had come in yesterday and that someone had already bought the other one in blue. I was in shock that it hadn't been taken yet! It was not in the same location when I was leaving the store, so maybe call the store when it opens to check if it's still there. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ashlie

Hi guys!! I've been trying to find a SW over the knee boot. It's called tighland. I've been visiting and calling my local stores for quite some time with no avail. In addition they had them online just not in my size 8.5. If any of you see them can you please let me know? I would be sooo utterly grateful. I love this thread. I don't know how you guys find so many great things!!!


----------



## bagnshoe

caroline0523 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Scouted out some gems yesterday in the Bay area  Thought I'd share just in case anyone has been looking for these. Please PM for location. There was also a pair of Louboutins in size 5.5 for $500 (not pictured).
> 
> The Chloe bag was at Westgate when I was there 1.5 hours before closing yesterday night. A really friendly sales associate came up to me and said that two had come in yesterday and that someone had already bought the other one in blue. I was in shock that it hadn't been taken yet! It was not in the same location when I was leaving the store, so maybe call the store when it opens to check if it's still there. Fingers crossed.



Wow thanks for posting . I've had been to west gate numerous times but never seen high end designers bags or shoes . What a great finds . Hopefully a Chloe mini drew will show up when I go ... my hopeful wishing [emoji23]


----------



## carebear12

never posted before after being here a while, but thought i'd share this! idk if this store does charge-sends. size 37.5 and 38 only, with box $536


----------



## Sandi.el

carebear12 said:


> never posted before after being here a while, but thought i'd share this! idk if this store does charge-sends. size 37.5 and 38 only, with box $536



What store?


----------



## x3ashley23x3

Today I finally found Rockstuds in my size!! And for a good price ($249) and in a gorgeous color! Beautiful metallic bronze. I absolutely love them!


----------



## itsmree

x3ashley23x3 said:


> Today I finally found Rockstuds in my size!! And for a good price ($249) and in a gorgeous color! Beautiful metallic bronze. I absolutely love them!


you lucky girl!!!!


----------



## minicake

x3ashley23x3 said:


> Today I finally found Rockstuds in my size!! And for a good price ($249) and in a gorgeous color! Beautiful metallic bronze. I absolutely love them!
> 
> View attachment 3794730
> 
> View attachment 3794731
> 
> View attachment 3794732


So awesome! Congrats


----------



## Luv n bags

x3ashley23x3 said:


> Today I finally found Rockstuds in my size!! And for a good price ($249) and in a gorgeous color! Beautiful metallic bronze. I absolutely love them!
> 
> View attachment 3794730
> 
> View attachment 3794731
> 
> View attachment 3794732



Great price! I saw a pair at NR over the weekend and they were $759!


----------



## pecknnibble

x3ashley23x3 said:


> Today I finally found Rockstuds in my size!! And for a good price ($249) and in a gorgeous color! Beautiful metallic bronze. I absolutely love them!
> 
> View attachment 3794730
> 
> View attachment 3794731
> 
> View attachment 3794732



Congrats!!! And they don't look refinished either!


----------



## letteshop

x3ashley23x3 said:


> Today I finally found Rockstuds in my size!! And for a good price ($249) and in a gorgeous color! Beautiful metallic bronze. I absolutely love them!
> 
> View attachment 3794730
> 
> View attachment 3794731
> 
> View attachment 3794732



Congrats!!  Great find!!


----------



## sarasmom

x3ashley23x3 said:


> Today I finally found Rockstuds in my size!! And for a good price ($249) and in a gorgeous color! Beautiful metallic bronze. I absolutely love them!
> 
> View attachment 3794730
> 
> View attachment 3794731
> 
> View attachment 3794732



So nice! I have yet to find a pair at a decent price!


----------



## goofball

x3ashley23x3 said:


> Today I finally found Rockstuds in my size!! And for a good price ($249) and in a gorgeous color! Beautiful metallic bronze. I absolutely love them!
> 
> View attachment 3794730
> 
> View attachment 3794731
> 
> View attachment 3794732


Wow, amazing find!  You will love them.


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anybody know when the next CTR is?


----------



## Kealakai

Michelle1x said:


> Does anybody know when the next CTR is?


I think it was September 1-4


----------



## aidore

I still can not decide . Bought Herve leger dress during CTR for $186. I  am not sure or should I keep it... dress looks beautiful.  maybe I thought they are going out of style already ... it complete black with long sleeves...

NICOLA ESSENTIAL BANDAGE DRESS

http://www.herveleger.com/HLT6Y459-001.html?dwvar_HLT6Y459-001_color=001&cgid=dresses


----------



## meowmix318

aidore said:


> I still can not decide . Bought Herve leger dress during CTR for $186. I  am not sure or should I keep it... dress looks beautiful.  maybe I thought they are going out of style already ... it complete black with long sleeves...
> 
> NICOLA ESSENTIAL BANDAGE DRESS
> 
> http://www.herveleger.com/HLT6Y459-001.html?dwvar_HLT6Y459-001_color=001&cgid=dresses


Great price and very classic.


----------



## babycinnamon

aidore said:


> I still can not decide . Bought Herve leger dress during CTR for $186. I  am not sure or should I keep it... dress looks beautiful.  maybe I thought they are going out of style already ... it complete black with long sleeves...
> 
> NICOLA ESSENTIAL BANDAGE DRESS
> 
> http://www.herveleger.com/HLT6Y459-001.html?dwvar_HLT6Y459-001_color=001&cgid=dresses



Great price and classic looking BUT if you're unsure, return and buy something you absolutely love and will wear! Even at that price, I personally would hate to have it just hang in the closet.


----------



## babycinnamon

x3ashley23x3 said:


> Today I finally found Rockstuds in my size!! And for a good price ($249) and in a gorgeous color! Beautiful metallic bronze. I absolutely love them!
> 
> View attachment 3794730
> 
> View attachment 3794731
> 
> View attachment 3794732



Wowww!! Great find. I haven't shopped at NR in such a long time so it's nice to know the deals are still out there!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

aidore said:


> I still can not decide . Bought Herve leger dress during CTR for $186. I  am not sure or should I keep it... dress looks beautiful.  maybe I thought they are going out of style already ... it complete black with long sleeves...
> 
> NICOLA ESSENTIAL BANDAGE DRESS
> 
> http://www.herveleger.com/HLT6Y459-001.html?dwvar_HLT6Y459-001_color=001&cgid=dresses



Lol I will gladly take it off your hands!!


----------



## okdot

aidore said:


> I still can not decide . Bought Herve leger dress during CTR for $186. I  am not sure or should I keep it... dress looks beautiful.  maybe I thought they are going out of style already ... it complete black with long sleeves...
> 
> NICOLA ESSENTIAL BANDAGE DRESS
> 
> http://www.herveleger.com/HLT6Y459-001.html?dwvar_HLT6Y459-001_color=001&cgid=dresses



I don't think it has / will go out of style because you can always make a black dress work. Even  if a black dress has an outdated silhouette or material you can always style it with fashionable shoes and accessories and it will instantly look 'in style'. It's one of the few things you can count on being a classic; if it fits you well and you feel great in it, you should keep it, otherwise you can always find something else you love with that money. Just my opinion.


----------



## prttygurl

Spotted these a couple of days ago. My first time seeing louboutins at the rack myself.


----------



## afsweet

nothing good at the Columbia Crossing rack in MD. saw these jimmy choo heels red tagged for $2xx. i think they were a size 7 or 7.5. they were in the clearance section, not on the designer racks. those are just filled with tory burch, coach, etc.


----------



## RhondaE

stephc005 said:


> nothing good at the Columbia Crossing rack in MD. saw these jimmy choo heels red tagged for $2xx. i think they were a size 7 or 7.5. they were in the clearance section, not on the designer racks. those are just filled with tory burch, coach, etc.


I go there a lot! In one day I did Sterling, Farifax and Tyson's Corner. I got a few things!


----------



## afsweet

RhondaE said:


> I go there a lot! In one day I did Sterling, Farifax and Tyson's Corner. I got a few things!



i've had luck at tyson's before, but usually if i go to NR it's in Towson, and the inventory is terrible! i was hoping the columbia one would have some gems.


----------



## RhondaE

I bought this at the Dulles, VA rack for about $50 or so. Retail is $118. Its gorgeous.


----------



## aidore

okdot said:


> I don't think it has / will go out of style because you can always make a black dress work. Even  if a black dress has an outdated silhouette or material you can always style it with fashionable shoes and accessories and it will instantly look 'in style'. It's one of the few things you can count on being a classic; if it fits you well and you feel great in it, you should keep it, otherwise you can always find something else you love with that money. Just my opinion.


Thanks for all your responses.It really help. I am going to keep it, since i really like it


----------



## RhondaE

aidore said:


> Thanks for all your responses.It really help. I am going to keep it, since i really like it


You should its gorgeous and timeless.


----------



## Ajx

Hi all! I'll be returning these 36.5 Manolos either today or tomorrow.  PM me if interested! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I paid about $150 for them. I got them off NR website during the clearance. I thought it was a pricing mistake but turns out it was for real! I got them for my sister but they're too tall for her. The style is BB 105.


----------



## gquinn

Has anybody seen any markdowns on the dresses yet? I noticed that after they have 50% dresses at CTR, a deep markdown happens shortly after.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Spotted these tight over the knee valentinos in size 37. Wishing they were a size 37.5 [emoji25]. $299 if anyone's interested.


----------



## pinky7129

Found this. Do you think it's worth it? It was 600.


----------



## Mimmy

My Happy Find Today. 


Longchamp Balzane leather and canvas toile tote, for 59.97!


This tote was at the bottom of the pile on the clearance table. This tag was in the pocket. When I went to check out, I was totally candid. I told the SA that I hoped that this was the correct tag, but I understood if it wasn't. 

When she scanned it, she said that it was definitely a Longchamp tag, but that it didn't look like this bag. She took it to a supervisor who looked it up, and at first said that she didn't think it was this bag either. They then both decided that it was, and said 'great find'! 

When I looked at my receipt, it said 'mini Le Pliage'. I really think that they were just being nice. There were no mini Le Pliages in the store, so I guess they decided that it was close enough! [emoji3]


----------



## hellokimmiee

pinky7129 said:


> Found this. Do you think it's worth it? It was 600.
> 
> View attachment 3797349



I [emoji173]️ but it's too much for me. I'm sure there are  people out there who would buy it at that price though. If it's on your wishlist, I'd say it's a decent price but if it's not I'd pass.


----------



## sarasmom

pinky7129 said:


> Found this. Do you think it's worth it? It was 600.
> 
> View attachment 3797349



I spotted that at my store before CTR. I picked it up but it felt really cheaply made. Maybe because of the glitter finish. I personally thought it was too pricey.


----------



## bagnutt

Stella $389 RT


----------



## bagnutt

Gucci 
$429 WT / 39


----------



## bagnutt

Are they serious with these?! $1170


----------



## bagnutt

CO kitty sneakers
$169 RT / 39.5


----------



## bagnutt

Lanvin
$229 RT / 41


----------



## pursepectives

bagnutt said:


> Are they serious with these?! $1170
> View attachment 3797581


Lol are they real crystals? Expensive sneakers.....


----------



## bankygirl

bagnutt said:


> Stella $389 RT
> View attachment 3797579


If this were during CTR I would scoop that up in a second!


----------



## Mimmy

bagnutt said:


> CO kitty sneakers
> $169 RT / 39.5
> View attachment 3797583



Love these! [emoji7] Hope to find them in a 36 some day ...


----------



## Yogathlete

hellokimmiee said:


> Spotted these tight over the knee valentinos in size 37. Wishing they were a size 37.5 [emoji25]. $299 if anyone's interested.
> 
> View attachment 3797336


This location doesn't do charge sends right?


----------



## hellokimmiee

Yogathlete said:


> This location doesn't do charge sends right?



They were doing them after a lot of other stores stopped but not sure if they still are now since things are ever changing.


----------



## caroline0523

Mimmy said:


> Love these! [emoji7] Hope to find them in a 36 some day ...


I'm not super sure of the sizing of the pair I tried on since I remember someone had hid them in absurd place, but I saw the same shoes at the SF Nordstrom Rack location and they fit me! I usually wear a size 5.5-6 in shoes  I moved them back to the designer selection so you could maybe give them a call if you're still on the look out for these!


----------



## Mimmy

caroline0523 said:


> I'm not super sure of the sizing of the pair I tried on since I remember someone had hid them in absurd place, but I saw the same shoes at the SF Nordstrom Rack location and they fit me! I usually wear a size 5.5-6 in shoes  I moved them back to the designer selection so you could maybe give them a call if you're still on the look out for these!



Thank you! I am not in SF, and I am not sure that they do charge sends anymore, but I will give them a call. 

I scored a pair of black Valentino's pumps, with the single Rockstud with the help of another tPF'er about 2 years ago. 

Love the helpfulness of everyone on this thread! [emoji173]️


----------



## shadesofblack07

I couldn't pass up $10 Derek Lam trousers.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online (NR)


----------



## Kidclarke

All the posts made me go to the NR in Huntington Beach yesterday, but I found nothing. That NR is such a disappointment! I need to go to South Coast NR this weekend.


----------



## meowmix318

Kidclarke said:


> All the posts made me go to the NR in Huntington Beach yesterday, but I found nothing. That NR is such a disappointment! I need to go to South Coast NR this weekend. [emoji3]


Please report back what goodies you find at South Coast. I love that location


----------



## bakeacookie

Kidclarke said:


> All the posts made me go to the NR in Huntington Beach yesterday, but I found nothing. That NR is such a disappointment! I need to go to South Coast NR this weekend.



HB is really hit or miss. I've found gems there though!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Been a while since I got a bag at Nordstrom. Got this gorgeous one today for $295. It's the medium sized one. [emoji173]️



Also got this for $299. Not sure if I'll keep it. I love it but not sure about $300.


----------



## minicake

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3799034
> 
> Been a while since I got a bag at Nordstrom. Got this gorgeous one today for $295. It's the medium sized one. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3799035
> 
> Also got this for $299. Not sure if I'll keep it. I love it but not sure about $300.


The shoes are gorgeous!!! I'd keep them but I need a new pair of black pumps. Which Nordy's? Did they look like they were sold out of most sizes?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

minicake said:


> The shoes are gorgeous!!! I'd keep them but I need a new pair of black pumps. Which Nordy's? Did they look like they were sold out of most sizes?



SF Market Street. I only looked in my size but saw similar style (different colors) at 9th Street.


----------



## bankygirl

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3799034
> 
> Been a while since I got a bag at Nordstrom. Got this gorgeous one today for $295. It's the medium sized one. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3799035
> 
> Also got this for $299. Not sure if I'll keep it. I love it but not sure about $300.


OMG that is the EXACT bag I have been looking for. Great find!!!!!!


----------



## applecidered

pinky7129 said:


> Found this. Do you think it's worth it? It was 600.
> 
> View attachment 3797349


If you love YSL and would use it, sure why not?


----------



## intrigue

I can't remember the last time I saw a designer bag at Rack but I lucked out yesterday!


----------



## lms910

intrigue said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a designer bag at Rack but I lucked out yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3799638



Omg i just bought this bag full price yesterday! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## PetiteFromSF

intrigue said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a designer bag at Rack but I lucked out yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3799638



Oh my god! [emoji7] how much did you find it for?


----------



## letteshop

intrigue said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a designer bag at Rack but I lucked out yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3799638



Such a beautiful bag...congrats!!


----------



## intrigue

lms910 said:


> Omg i just bought this bag full price yesterday! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799666



Love that color!


----------



## intrigue

elisainthecity said:


> Oh my god! [emoji7] how much did you find it for?



$899.97


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online (NR). 
Mackage!


----------



## peacelovesequin

More online:


----------



## Luv n bags

intrigue said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a designer bag at Rack but I lucked out yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3799638



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## sarasmom

intrigue said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a designer bag at Rack but I lucked out yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3799638



Wow that is an amazing find! Was it W&R?


----------



## joanah

Just found this, what do you ladies think of this color?


----------



## joanah

Just found this, what do you ladies think of this color?


----------



## gquinn

joanah said:


> Just found this, what do you ladies think of this color?



It looks like a light red?? I think it's pretty!


----------



## joanah

gquinn said:


> It looks like a light red?? I think it's pretty!


It's like a reddish orange, I'm not sure if I should keep it or return it.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

joanah said:


> It's like a reddish orange, I'm not sure if I should keep it or return it.



Depends on how you feel you could style it! I would gladly take off your hands though! Looks great for fall.


----------



## ProShopper1

joanah said:


> Just found this, what do you ladies think of this color?


It's so pretty!  And I love the leather/suede combo.


----------



## intrigue

sarasmom said:


> Wow that is an amazing find! Was it W&R?



Yes!


----------



## bagnshoe

joanah said:


> Just found this, what do you ladies think of this color?



It looks nice . You should keep it. Chloe drew doesn't come by often at the rack. If you don't mind me asking how much did you pay? I'm trying to find my luck with scoring a Chloe drew at the rack.


----------



## olalahia

Saw a pair of jimmy choo, 361/2, w&r, $179.97. I believe the name is: Agnes Pointed-Toe Patent Pump, Black

Dm for location. Sorry, not sure if they do charge&send


----------



## Sandi.el

joanah said:


> Just found this, what do you ladies think of this color?



I personally love it!


----------



## Sandi.el

joanah said:


> Just found this, what do you ladies think of this color?



How much did you get it for?


----------



## bagnutt

intrigue said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a designer bag at Rack but I lucked out yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3799638



Gorgeous!!


----------



## destine2b

Omg. I am looking for a YSL bag. Never saw any YSL at my NR store. Great find!


----------



## Luv n bags

Saw a Ferragamo bag at NR.  The price was $999.97 for a metallic coated cloth bag! Sorry, not familiar with Ferragamo.


----------



## joanah

Sandi.el said:


> How much did you get it for?


It's the mini drew and it was brand new with dustbag and cards, and it was priced for $620


----------



## Mimmy

joanah said:


> Just found this, what do you ladies think of this color?



Beautiful bag; love the pop of color on the mini size!


----------



## lms910

Just found this w&r for $66!


----------



## bagshoemisses

joanah said:


> Just found this, what do you ladies think of this color?



Beautiful color


----------



## Sandi.el

joanah said:


> It's the mini drew and it was brand new with dustbag and cards, and it was priced for $620



That's a steal! I want that colour now too ☹️


----------



## joanah

Sandi.el said:


> That's a steal! I want that colour now too ☹️


Thanks everyone! I've decided to not part with it   it's the perfect size, hopefully one will show up at your nr!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Found these Stuart weitzman lowland in anthracite color.  I am in love.  I saw a luggage color pair yesterday but I prefer the antrachite


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Other sightings


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Michael kors 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Stuart weitzman highlands


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Stuart weitzman 5050 boots in blue suede


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Tods slides.  Really cute but I am in Fall mode right now



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Charles David sock boots.  Really cute but I decided to pass on them.  I have too many black boots


----------



## ashlie

CaribeanQueen said:


> Other sightings
> View attachment 3801132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael kors
> View attachment 3801133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart weitzman highlands
> View attachment 3801135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart weitzman 5050 boots in blue suede
> View attachment 3801136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tods slides.  Really cute but I am in Fall mode right now
> 
> View attachment 3801137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles David sock boots.  Really cute but I decided to pass on them.  I have too many black boots



What size were the chestnut lowlands? Does your NR do charge sends?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

ashlie said:


> What size were the chestnut lowlands? Does your NR do charge sends?



They were 8.5, they also had size 8, 9 and 9.5 I didn't check to see if there were any smaller sizes than that. I don't know if this location does charge send.  PM and I will give the location


----------



## aimii

Valentino sandals (36, 229.97$, refurbished, but if there is wear, there is not too much/if any sign of it) and Jimmy Choo flats (34, 189.97$). Not sure if my NR does charge sends!


----------



## Kidclarke

I didn't see anything worthwhile at southcoast, but then again I do not believe I have the eye!  I am a very picky shopper. I saw these shoes though, they looked cool/different then the usual Tory Burch they have there. I did not get them, they were just intriguing to look at.


----------



## incurablehumanist

Boxes and boxes of navy/black suede 5050s for $350!!! Found at Nordstrom Rack DC (L St, not 12th.) Sizes range from 7.5-10. Not sure if they do charge sends (but probably not??).



Also, my deal of the day! Spotted the beautiful Elizabeth and James whitley coat in nutmeg suede. Originally $995 but marked down to $280. I still considered it a pretty steep price for such an impractical garment, but I LOVED the look. I convinced myself to buy at and just return if I didn't think it was worth the price. As I was checking out, the SA told me that the jacket had been returned yesterday and her coworker was eyeing it, saying she would buy it tomorrow at work (today was her day off.) That made me feel a teensy bit better about the price. When I went to swipe my card, we realized it had actually been reduced to $199 after tax!!! Nearly cried tears of joy!!


----------



## ashlie

incurablehumanist said:


> Boxes and boxes of navy/black suede 5050s for $350!!! Found at Nordstrom Rack DC (L St, not 12th.) Sizes range from 7.5-10. Not sure if they do charge sends (but probably not??).
> View attachment 3801791
> View attachment 3801793
> 
> Also, my deal of the day! Spotted the beautiful Elizabeth and James whitley coat in nutmeg suede. Originally $995 but marked down to $280. I still considered it a pretty steep price for such an impractical garment, but I LOVED the look. I convinced myself to buy at and just return if I didn't think it was worth the price. As I was checking out, the SA told me that the jacket had been returned yesterday and her coworker was eyeing it, saying she would buy it tomorrow at work (today was her day off.) That made me feel a teensy bit better about the price. When I went to swipe my card, we realized it had actually been reduced to $199 after tax!!! Nearly cried tears of joy!!
> View attachment 3801798
> View attachment 3801799
> View attachment 3801801



Omg those finds are amazing!! Congrats!


----------



## Kidclarke

Does anyone know about these shoes? I have not heard of them but they were comfortable. I can't find them anywhere online. The $120 price had me hesitant, I am not one to spend that much on shoes but like I said they were quite comfy.


----------



## gquinn

Kidclarke said:


> Does anyone know about these shoes? I have not heard of them but they were comfortable. I can't find them anywhere online. The $120 price had me hesitant, I am not one to spend that much on shoes but like I said they were quite comfy.
> View attachment 3801836
> View attachment 3801837



Yes! Google "Mel by Melissa".  This specific pair is the collaboration between Melissa x Vivienne Westwood. They are those jelly shoes that smell like berries. I personally have a pair and they are comfy. My kids and nieces have dozens of pairs also. I think they were made popular by celebs dressing their kids in them??


----------



## Kidclarke

gquinn said:


> Yes! Google "Mel by Melissa".  This specific pair is the collaboration between Melissa x Vivienne Westwood. They are those jelly shoes that smell like berries. I personally have a pair and they are comfy. My kids and nieces have dozens of pairs also. I think they were made popular by celebs dressing their kids in them??


Ah, thank you! I saw these half the price of NR online elsewhere, I think I'll get some!


----------



## sparksfly

Marchesa:
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Got these hunter boots  not sure how I feel about them. $60 worn and refinished


----------



## meowmix318

Kidclarke said:


> I didn't see anything worthwhile at southcoast, but then again I do not believe I have the eye! [emoji38] I am a very picky shopper. I saw these shoes though, they looked cool/different then the usual Tory Burch they have there. I did not get them, they were just intriguing to look at.
> View attachment 3801670
> View attachment 3801671
> View attachment 3801672


Thank you for sharing what you saw at the Metro Point location


----------



## meowmix318

Hello tpf members. Was just curious but is the Nordstrom Rack in Lenexa worth a visit? I on visiting Kansas City for the total eclipse and found that to be the nearest location to where I am staying. Thank you in advance


----------



## SylvesVB

meowmix318 said:


> Hello tpf members. Was just curious but is the Nordstrom Rack in Lenexa worth a visit? I on visiting Kansas City for the total eclipse and found that to be the nearest location to where I am staying. Thank you in advance



In my opinion, it's not worth it unless you have nothing else to do. The selection isn't very good compared to the other Racks that I've visited, plus I rarely see any amazing deals. Especially if you're interested in designer items, the selection pretty much tops out at contemporary brands like Tory Burch/Kate Spade/Vince/Joie/Equipment. On the rare occasion that I see a Burberry jacket or Jimmy Choo wedges - the styles are odd, the prices are the same as the previous sale price at the mainline store (and sometimes higher than sale prices at Saks/Neiman Marcus), but somehow, those still manage to get snatched up within a day.

Sorry to sound so harsh/pessimistic. I would love to know if someone else has had better luck than me!


----------



## LuxeDeb

sparksfly said:


> Marchesa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801967
> View attachment 3801968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these hunter boots  not sure how I feel about them. $60 worn and refinished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801969


Score! I would love to find some with a wedge and at that price!


----------



## scgirl212

Well here's a new one...vintage Stuart Weitzman? W&R tag...but they look late 90s to me. Never worn and they have that kinda "old lady closet smell"... 



Also look at this tag inside! 




I'm thinking someone has had these in their closet for 20 years and returned them. So strange!


----------



## MahoganyQT

scgirl212 said:


> Well here's a new one...vintage Stuart Weitzman? W&R tag...but they look late 90s to me. Never worn and they have that kinda "old lady closet smell"...
> View attachment 3802942
> 
> 
> Also look at this tag inside!
> 
> View attachment 3802945
> 
> 
> I'm thinking someone has had these in their closet for 20 years and returned them. So strange!



Wow! The first thing I thought of were some red Nine West boots that I owned in the 90s[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## meowmix318

SylvesVB said:


> In my opinion, it's not worth it unless you have nothing else to do. The selection isn't very good compared to the other Racks that I've visited, plus I rarely see any amazing deals. Especially if you're interested in designer items, the selection pretty much tops out at contemporary brands like Tory Burch/Kate Spade/Vince/Joie/Equipment. On the rare occasion that I see a Burberry jacket or Jimmy Choo wedges - the styles are odd, the prices are the same as the previous sale price at the mainline store (and sometimes higher than sale prices at Saks/Neiman Marcus), but somehow, those still manage to get snatched up within a day.
> 
> Sorry to sound so harsh/pessimistic. I would love to know if someone else has had better luck than me!


Thank you for your honest opinion. Harsh and raw honesty is what I am seeking


----------



## Pewpewdara

spotted a pair of  stella  platform shoe. size 39


----------



## Etak14

Looking at all these pictures is really making me wish there were Racks in the UK, we've not been able to visit the states this year but I normally love spending time in the Boston store.


----------



## SylvesVB

meowmix318 said:


> Thank you for your honest opinion. Harsh and raw honesty is what I am seeking



You're very welcome! I hope you enjoyed your trip and the eclipse.


----------



## bagnutt

sparksfly said:


> Marchesa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801967
> View attachment 3801968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these hunter boots  not sure how I feel about them. $60 worn and refinished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801969



I feel like the Hunter boots at Rack are really overpriced now. A few winters ago, one of my local stores got a huge shipment and I bought two pairs of the "original tall" for $29.97 each (white tag).


----------



## bagnutt

scgirl212 said:


> Well here's a new one...vintage Stuart Weitzman? W&R tag...but they look late 90s to me. Never worn and they have that kinda "old lady closet smell"...
> View attachment 3802942
> 
> 
> Also look at this tag inside!
> 
> View attachment 3802945
> 
> 
> I'm thinking someone has had these in their closet for 20 years and returned them. So strange!



I saw some older style SW as well, but they were strappy sandals. What was the price on the boots?


----------



## scgirl212

bagnutt said:


> I saw some older style SW as well, but they were strappy sandals. What was the price on the boots?



$170.


----------



## Leto

Had an interesting experience just now. I saw an Elizabeth and James quilted cross body locked up in a case. Refurbished tag was $4xx with an original price of about $1500. Told an associate about it and that I'm certain that the pricing is incorrect. Well, turns out the original tag was still inside the bag for $395. Associates told me they were wondering why that bag was still there and now they know why.


----------



## bakeacookie

Tag switch or mislabeled? [emoji848]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online


----------



## clearancehellen219

bakeacookie said:


> Tag switch or mislabeled? [emoji848]


If it was switched, why would the person who switched it leave the correct tag in the bag


----------



## mjewelm

Hi guys! I am looking for a keychain wallet (the smaller ones that look like a coin purse and have a zipper with a keychain on the outside) -- Does anyone have suggestions on where to look? I keep checking my local NR, but cannot find any. Please let me know if you see one!  

Also, interesting story... I was shopping at NR the other day and saw a Gucci mens bifold wallet in the jewelry case. It was the blue and yellow spray paint looking one. I asked to look at it and the price was $375 (it was clearance though).. not a huge markdown from the original price of $420. I asked the SA if they get designer wallets in often and she said "we do, but Gucci never makes it to the floor because we snatch it up right when it comes in!" I was very shocked that an SA told me that, because clearly it is not fair to the customers of NR like me that are trying to save money and find deals on designer items they have been wanting. Anyway, just thought I'd share!! I left the store feeling very frustrated.


----------



## meowmix318

mjewelm said:


> Hi guys! I am looking for a keychain wallet (the smaller ones that look like a coin purse and have a zipper with a keychain on the outside) -- Does anyone have suggestions on where to look? I keep checking my local NR, but cannot find any. Please let me know if you see one!
> 
> Also, interesting story... I was shopping at NR the other day and saw a Gucci mens bifold wallet in the jewelry case. It was the blue and yellow spray paint looking one. I asked to look at it and the price was $375 (it was clearance though).. not a huge markdown from the original price of $420. I asked the SA if they get designer wallets in often and she said "we do, but Gucci never makes it to the floor because we snatch it up right when it comes in!" I was very shocked that an SA told me that, because clearly it is not fair to the customers of NR like me that are trying to save money and find deals on designer items they have been wanting. Anyway, just thought I'd share!! I left the store feeling very frustrated.



At least the sales associate was honest.


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi all- I think CTR is this thursday... does anybody have any opinions on the amt of inventory in their local racks?  I ask because the last time we had a 50% off dresses CTR - which was in the spring sometime- the next CTR was a bust for me.

I went to the Palo Alto rack the other day and there wasn't anything.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Michelle1x said:


> Hi all- I think CTR is this thursday... does anybody have any opinions on the amt of inventory in their local racks?  I ask because the last time we had a 50% off dresses CTR - which was in the spring sometime- the next CTR was a bust for me.
> 
> I went to the Palo Alto rack the other day and there wasn't anything.



Not much at mine either. I will do recon, like a lot of us, before it starts. You never know what will pop up.
Is it Thursday? I have written down Friday 9/1- Monday 9/4 Labor Day.


----------



## Leto

bakeacookie said:


> Tag switch or mislabeled? [emoji848]





clearancehellen219 said:


> If it was switched, why would the person who switched it leave the correct tag in the bag



I think it was a tag switch. Either somebody bought the worn and refinished bag and attached that to the Elizabeth and James bag. Or it even happens at the full line store. When it's send to get the refurb tag, they go by the return receipt. (That's what the associate thought)
The "original " tag was the one from E&J , and it was in a little sleeve tucked into  the little card slip. Associate I spoke to speculated that whoever did the  return did not know the value of that bag and did not check it thoroughly.


----------



## Kidclarke

Stopped by the Metropoint location again, was gonna go back for the Melissa shoes but ended up not. They just weren't the ones especially at that price. 

Saw these there:


----------



## Kidclarke

And I ended up going home with these, they were so comfy I couldn't pass them up. Don't think I'll be able to use them in Southern California much, but they'll be great for camping.


----------



## Kitts

mjewelm said:


> Hi guys! I am looking for a keychain wallet (the smaller ones that look like a coin purse and have a zipper with a keychain on the outside) -- Does anyone have suggestions on where to look? I keep checking my local NR, but cannot find any. Please let me know if you see one!
> 
> Also, interesting story... I was shopping at NR the other day and saw a Gucci mens bifold wallet in the jewelry case. It was the blue and yellow spray paint looking one. I asked to look at it and the price was $375 (it was clearance though).. not a huge markdown from the original price of $420. I asked the SA if they get designer wallets in often and she said "we do, but Gucci never makes it to the floor because we snatch it up right when it comes in!" I was very shocked that an SA told me that, because clearly it is not fair to the customers of NR like me that are trying to save money and find deals on designer items they have been wanting. Anyway, just thought I'd share!! I left the store feeling very frustrated.



Are you looking for something like the Coach mini skinny? If so, I've seen them at Saks Off 5th as well as Macy's for a pretty good deal.


----------



## Michelle1x

mjewelm said:


> Hi guys! I am looking for a keychain wallet (the smaller ones that look like a coin purse and have a zipper with a keychain on the outside) -- Does anyone have suggestions on where to look? I keep checking my local NR, but cannot find any. Please let me know if you see one!



Not sure what you are looking for but Rack usually has Rebecca Minkoff key fobs that look like mini handbags - the Regan is the most popular (looks like a Bal city bag)- for really reasonable prices, around $35. I tinnk.  Also there is an Alexander Wang key fob in pink and black leather - I've seen that one at $99.


----------



## mssmelanie

mjewelm said:


> Hi guys! I am looking for a keychain wallet (the smaller ones that look like a coin purse and have a zipper with a keychain on the outside) -- Does anyone have suggestions on where to look? I keep checking my local NR, but cannot find any. Please let me know if you see one!
> 
> Also, interesting story... I was shopping at NR the other day and saw a Gucci mens bifold wallet in the jewelry case. It was the blue and yellow spray paint looking one. I asked to look at it and the price was $375 (it was clearance though).. not a huge markdown from the original price of $420. I asked the SA if they get designer wallets in often and she said "we do, but Gucci never makes it to the floor because we snatch it up right when it comes in!" I was very shocked that an SA told me that, because clearly it is not fair to the customers of NR like me that are trying to save money and find deals on designer items they have been wanting. Anyway, just thought I'd share!! I left the store feeling very frustrated.



I feel that same way!  I see everyone score here and I pass the rack in Philly almost every workday. I had asked about valentinos and Louboutins and was told the same thing that they get it right away if it comes in!  As if, it was silly for me to think I had a chance. 

I know this isn't the same but when I worked at Coach 15 years ago, we couldn't buy any new styles that came out for at least 2 weeks. This at least evened the playing field.


----------



## Cthai

mssmelanie said:


> I feel that same way!  I see everyone score here and I pass the rack in Philly almost every workday. I had asked about valentinos and Louboutins and was told the same thing that they get it right away if it comes in!  As if, it was silly for me to think I had a chance.
> 
> I know this isn't the same but when I worked at Coach 15 years ago, we couldn't buy any new styles that came out for at least 2 weeks. This at least evened the playing field.



I have found the best stuff in willow grove! I have found and brought rockstud, Prada , jimmy choo, Burberry  and Salvatore shoes  there. As for bags I have seen jimmy choo and Valentino. 
KOP and downtown I never really found anything. 

I don't go to Philly often maybe once very 3-4 months to visit friends and family, but I always hit up the willow grove rack when I'm there.


----------



## mzbaglady1

mjewelm said:


> Hi guys! I am looking for a keychain wallet (the smaller ones that look like a coin purse and have a zipper with a keychain on the outside) -- Does anyone have suggestions on where to look? I keep checking my local NR, but cannot find any. Please let me know if you see one!
> 
> Also, interesting story... I was shopping at NR the other day and saw a Gucci mens bifold wallet in the jewelry case. It was the blue and yellow spray paint looking one. I asked to look at it and the price was $375 (it was clearance though).. not a huge markdown from the original price of $420. I asked the SA if they get designer wallets in often and she said "we do, but Gucci never makes it to the floor because we snatch it up right when it comes in!" I was very shocked that an SA told me that, because clearly it is not fair to the customers of NR like me that are trying to save money and find deals on designer items they have been wanting. Anyway, just thought I'd share!! I left the store feeling very frustrated.


The full line store the employees does this with the returns from the night before. They are in the store before its opened to the public & run into certain departments looking for the returns to snatch them up before the store opens. I caught a Marc Jacobs coat I knew for a fact the store employee was holding to purchase later on. The coat was on a rolling rack on the side of the cash register. I picked up the coat and took it across the floor to another register to have it scanned. And the coat had a huge mark down from the original price as I was purchasing the coat I actually saw and heard the employee running around the departments looking for the coat.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

mzbaglady1 said:


> The full line store the employees does this with the returns from the night before. They are in the store before its opened to the public & run into certain departments looking for the returns to snatch them up before the store opens. I caught a Marc Jacobs coat I knew for a fact the store employee was holding to purchase later on. The coat was on a rolling rack on the side of the cash register. I picked up the coat and took it across the floor to another register to have it scanned. And the coat had a huge mark down from the original price as I was purchasing the coat I actually saw and heard the employee running around the departments looking for the coat.



Something similar happened to me. I found two pairs of Christian Louboutins at the Rack at 3PM on a Saturday (both my size), so I grabbed them and put them in the bottom of my basket. A few minutes later, I saw a frantic employee running around and yelling at male SA for putting "her shoes" out.


----------



## scgirl212

There's no chance any store employee would hold these in the back at $536 RT! The highest RT price I've ever seen. Broke my heart [emoji17]


----------



## Michelle1x

scgirl212 said:


> There's no chance any store employee would hold these in the back at $536 RT! The highest RT price I've ever seen. Broke my heart [emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807101
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807102



Yeah come on, beautiful shoes but thats a full line store price.


----------



## mjewelm

Kitts said:


> Are you looking for something like the Coach mini skinny? If so, I've seen them at Saks Off 5th as well as Macy's for a pretty good deal.
> 
> View attachment 3806594
> 
> View attachment 3806595


Yes, just like that!! Will check it out. Thank you so much!


----------



## mjewelm

Michelle1x said:


> Not sure what you are looking for but Rack usually has Rebecca Minkoff key fobs that look like mini handbags - the Regan is the most popular (looks like a Bal city bag)- for really reasonable prices, around $35. I tinnk.  Also there is an Alexander Wang key fob in pink and black leather - I've seen that one at $99.


Those are so cute!!! Thanks!


----------



## mssmelanie

Cthai said:


> I have found the best stuff in willow grove! I have found and brought rockstud, Prada , jimmy choo, Burberry  and Salvatore shoes  there. As for bags I have seen jimmy choo and Valentino.
> KOP and downtown I never really found anything.
> 
> I don't go to Philly often maybe once very 3-4 months to visit friends and family, but I always hit up the willow grove rack when I'm there.


ooh!  I will keep that in mind if I'm in that area.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## sarasmom

Does CTR start Thursday or Friday?


----------



## Michelle1x

I just got an email that 12 new racks are opening in the fall.  For us Norcal people- they are opening new racks in Vacaville (probably that Nut tree area?) and Daly City.  And then another one in Portland.

Norcal already has tons of Racks - SF (x2), Oakland, Pleasanton, Fremont, Westgate, Oakridge, Palo Alto, Colma.  Now two more?  Plus, Isn't Colma the same as Daly City anyway?

I think the racks were best when Nordstrom was primarily a full line business and the actual leftovers were sent to Rack.  Now that Nord has stopped growing full line, and is growing all these racks, there is much less for us.


----------



## pursepectives

Michelle1x said:


> I just got an email that 12 new racks are opening in the fall.  For us Norcal people- they are opening new racks in Vacaville (probably that Nut tree area?) and Daly City.  And then another one in Portland.
> 
> Norcal already has tons of Racks - SF (x2), Oakland, Pleasanton, Fremont, Westgate, Oakridge, Palo Alto, Colma.  Now two more?  Plus, Isn't Colma the same as Daly City anyway?
> 
> I think the racks were best when Nordstrom was primarily a full line business and the actual leftovers were sent to Rack.  Now that Nord has stopped growing full line, and is growing all these racks, there is much less for us.


It's probably because the racks here are making them money, they're always constantly crowded on weekends. And on the mornings on CTR it can get a little insane. Probably why everything is very picked over all the time. The SF racks still get the best stuff, and the rest gets distributed (now even more thinly) across all the other racks.


----------



## Michelle1x

pursepectives said:


> It's probably because the racks here are making them money, they're always constantly crowded on weekends. And on the mornings on CTR it can get a little insane. Probably why everything is very picked over all the time. The SF racks still get the best stuff, and the rest gets distributed (now even more thinly) across all the other racks.



I got some really good stuff at Westgate last CTR... my rule used to be that the original racks had the best stuff, that was Westgate, Colma and San Leandro- but Colma and SL have turned into *total busts*.
The worst one for me is the one in Emeryville.  I went there twice.  Absolutely nothing.


----------



## brokeshopper2017

sarasmom said:


> Does CTR start Thursday or Friday?



I have the same question! I have the day off on Thursday and wasn't sure if I should go in.


----------



## pursepectives

sarasmom said:


> Does CTR start Thursday or Friday?


I have it written down as 9/1-9/4. So Friday I think!


----------



## brokeshopper2017

pursepectives said:


> I have it written down as 9/1-9/4. So Friday I think!



Cool thank you! The July CTR started on a Thursday so I was hopeful.


----------



## Mimmy

So happy with my find today, even though I remain on a sunglasses ban. [emoji7]


Céline sunnies for $20!


Still on other websites for over $200. I wanted a pair of sunglasses with pink/burgundy; these are perfect! Back on my ban. [emoji23]


----------



## Landra

Michelle1x said:


> I just got an email that 12 new racks are opening in the fall.  For us Norcal people- they are opening new racks in Vacaville (probably that Nut tree area?) and Daly City.  And then another one in Portland.
> 
> Norcal already has tons of Racks - SF (x2), Oakland, Pleasanton, Fremont, Westgate, Oakridge, Palo Alto, Colma.  Now two more?  Plus, Isn't Colma the same as Daly City anyway?
> 
> I think the racks were best when Nordstrom was primarily a full line business and the actual leftovers were sent to Rack.  Now that Nord has stopped growing full line, and is growing all these racks, there is much less for us.


They are closing the Colma store.


----------



## Landra

Michelle1x said:


> I just got an email that 12 new racks are opening in the fall.  For us Norcal people- they are opening new racks in Vacaville (probably that Nut tree area?) and Daly City.  And then another one in Portland.
> 
> Norcal already has tons of Racks - SF (x2), Oakland, Pleasanton, Fremont, Westgate, Oakridge, Palo Alto, Colma.  Now two more?  Plus, Isn't Colma the same as Daly City anyway?
> 
> I think the racks were best when Nordstrom was primarily a full line business and the actual leftovers were sent to Rack.  Now that Nord has stopped growing full line, and is growing all these racks, there is much less for us.


Totally agree!


----------



## mzbaglady1

sarasmom said:


> Does CTR start Thursday or Friday?


The sale starts on Friday 9-1. Paramus location is being extended to Monday the holiday. No price adjustments on previous merchandise.


----------



## Michelle1x

Landra said:


> They are closing the Colma store.



Oh!  Where is the new Daly City location going then?


----------



## sarasmom

mzbaglady1 said:


> The sale starts on Friday 9-1. Paramus location is being extended to Monday the holiday. No price adjustments on previous merchandise.



Thank you!


----------



## noshoepolish

Cthai said:


> I have found the best stuff in willow grove! I have found and brought rockstud, Prada , jimmy choo, Burberry  and Salvatore shoes  there. As for bags I have seen jimmy choo and Valentino.
> KOP and downtown I never really found anything.
> 
> I don't go to Philly often maybe once very 3-4 months to visit friends and family, but I always hit up the willow grove rack when I'm there.



Thanks for the heads up.  (Even at the new KOP location?)


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Michelle1x said:


> I just got an email that 12 new racks are opening in the fall.  For us Norcal people- they are opening new racks in Vacaville (probably that Nut tree area?) and Daly City.  And then another one in Portland.
> 
> Norcal already has tons of Racks - SF (x2), Oakland, Pleasanton, Fremont, Westgate, Oakridge, Palo Alto, Colma.  Now two more?  Plus, Isn't Colma the same as Daly City anyway?
> 
> I think the racks were best when Nordstrom was primarily a full line business and the actual leftovers were sent to Rack.  Now that Nord has stopped growing full line, and is growing all these racks, there is much less for us.



They're closing colma and moving to Daly City across Serramonte.


----------



## Cthai

noshoepolish said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  (Even at the new KOP location?)



Yes even the new one, the old rack in KOP is now Sak.  I was at the rack in Philly 3 weeks ago, downtown had a few decent shoes (SW over the knee boots and a few over priced Manolo shoes ) my friend did buy one of those rag and bone booties at the willow grove rack. But that's it. 

I tense to go when the rack open at willow grove. Downtown and KOP rack i normally go later in the day.


----------



## bagnutt

Michelle1x said:


> I just got an email that 12 new racks are opening in the fall.  For us Norcal people- they are opening new racks in Vacaville (probably that Nut tree area?) and Daly City.  And then another one in Portland.
> 
> Norcal already has tons of Racks - SF (x2), Oakland, Pleasanton, Fremont, Westgate, Oakridge, Palo Alto, Colma.  Now two more?  Plus, Isn't Colma the same as Daly City anyway?
> 
> I think the racks were best when Nordstrom was primarily a full line business and the actual leftovers were sent to Rack.  Now that Nord has stopped growing full line, and is growing all these racks, there is much less for us.



The Colma/Daly City Rack is relocating, so it is not an "additional" store, but just a move. I imagine the Vacaville outlet location will get some nice designer items, will have to check that one out! I always stop at those outlets (primarily for Gucci) when going to visit family in Sac.
I too am disappointed when Rack gets really dry, but like any retailer, Nordstrom has to adapt their business model. We will see how they fare in the future.


----------



## bagnutt

Mimmy said:


> So happy with my find today, even though I remain on a sunglasses ban. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3808276
> 
> Céline sunnies for $20!
> View attachment 3808277
> 
> Still on other websites for over $200. I wanted a pair of sunglasses with pink/burgundy; these are perfect! Back on my ban. [emoji23]



SCORE! [emoji106]
I found Celine sunnies for $9.99 in the kid's section at TJ Maxx.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Ugh, I just had the worst experience at the Rack. I went in for tailoring. The tailor area is located in the men's dressing room at my Rack. I was with the tailor and some guy went into the next stall next to me.

I didn't think anything of it at first because it is the men's dressing room. After I got in the dressing room I turned around to take off my dress and turned back and saw this guy was holding his cellphone on the floor and pointing it into my dressing room. I immediately grabbed my dress and went and told a manager but they didn't really do anything and only helped me change my dressing room.

I wasn't wearing a bra today so this perv got what he was looking for. I'm hoping he was just looking and didn't actually take a photo or video. I wish I had thought to just snatch the phone out of his hand.  

My SA who I'm friendly with told me they're supposed to direct women to the women's dressing room and have the tailor come to them but they never really do that. 

Plan on calling Nordstrom to complain, as I don't feel anything was handled properly.


----------



## pursepectives

hellokimmiee said:


> Ugh, I just had the worst experience at the Rack. I went in for tailoring. The tailor area is located in the men's dressing room at my Rack. I was with the tailor and some guy went into the next stall next to me.
> 
> I didn't think anything of it at first because it is the men's dressing room. After I got in the dressing room I turned around to take off my dress and turned back and saw this guy was holding his cellphone on the floor and pointing it into my dressing room. I immediately grabbed my dress and went and told a manager but they didn't really do anything and only helped me change my dressing room.
> 
> I wasn't wearing a bra today so this perv got what he was looking for. I'm hoping he was just looking and didn't actually take a photo or video. I wish I had thought to just snatch the phone out of his hand.
> 
> My SA who I'm friendly with told me they're supposed to direct women to the women's dressing room and have the tailor come to them but they never really do that.
> 
> Plan on calling Nordstrom to complain, as I don't feel anything was handled properly.


Ugh so sorry this happened to you :/. Didn't they call mall security or even the cops? I'm sure he'd get arrested for doing this. Their store cameras (outside the entrance to the dressing rooms) should have gotten a good look at his face. I can't believe they didn't do anything about this, definitely sounds like they weren't trained to handle the situation or just didn't understand that this is a serious form of sexual harassment


----------



## gquinn

hellokimmiee said:


> Ugh, I just had the worst experience at the Rack. I went in for tailoring. The tailor area is located in the men's dressing room at my Rack. I was with the tailor and some guy went into the next stall next to me.
> 
> I didn't think anything of it at first because it is the men's dressing room. After I got in the dressing room I turned around to take off my dress and turned back and saw this guy was holding his cellphone on the floor and pointing it into my dressing room. I immediately grabbed my dress and went and told a manager but they didn't really do anything and only helped me change my dressing room.
> 
> I wasn't wearing a bra today so this perv got what he was looking for. I'm hoping he was just looking and didn't actually take a photo or video. I wish I had thought to just snatch the phone out of his hand.
> 
> My SA who I'm friendly with told me they're supposed to direct women to the women's dressing room and have the tailor come to them but they never really do that.
> 
> Plan on calling Nordstrom to complain, as I don't feel anything was handled properly.



Omg that is unacceptable!! So sorry this happened to you. They should have called the police because voyeurism is illegal.

This should have been reported and they need to check security cameras to identify this person.


----------



## hellokimmiee

pursepectives said:


> Ugh so sorry this happened to you :/. Didn't they call mall security or even the cops? I'm sure he'd get arrested for doing this. Their store cameras (outside the entrance to the dressing rooms) should have gotten a good look at his face. I can't believe they didn't do anything about this, definitely sounds like they weren't trained to handle the situation or just didn't understand that this is a serious form of sexual harassment



No, they didn't do anything. It was a younger male manager, probably in his late 20s, I assume he's never experienced the situation before by his lack of action. He listened and acted like he cared but made 0 attempt to confront the guy.

I think the guy may have realized I noticed by how quickly I left the room and if he was smart he would've deleted anything. He didn't immediately walk out and tried to play it cool. I was waiting for the manager to do something but he just let him walk out and leave. 

I was upset and talking to my tailor about it in Spanish so he wouldn't understand and when he left the dressing room he turned back and looked at me.

Then I saw him walk away with some chick waiting outside the dressing room. Like wth, I hope she knows what kind of guy he is.


----------



## bagshoemisses

Today's rack finds for me, MCM Galaxy Tote for $350. The bag came with dust bag, authenticity card w/ envelope and the pouch. Perfect Condition. I think the print is so pretty. And I found a pair of the $20.00 Celine's. 

Do you ladies think the bag is worth the splurge? Seeking your input. [emoji4]


----------



## bagnutt

hellokimmiee said:


> Ugh, I just had the worst experience at the Rack. I went in for tailoring. The tailor area is located in the men's dressing room at my Rack. I was with the tailor and some guy went into the next stall next to me.
> 
> I didn't think anything of it at first because it is the men's dressing room. After I got in the dressing room I turned around to take off my dress and turned back and saw this guy was holding his cellphone on the floor and pointing it into my dressing room. I immediately grabbed my dress and went and told a manager but they didn't really do anything and only helped me change my dressing room.
> 
> I wasn't wearing a bra today so this perv got what he was looking for. I'm hoping he was just looking and didn't actually take a photo or video. I wish I had thought to just snatch the phone out of his hand.
> 
> My SA who I'm friendly with told me they're supposed to direct women to the women's dressing room and have the tailor come to them but they never really do that.
> 
> Plan on calling Nordstrom to complain, as I don't feel anything was handled properly.



Ugh! I am a confrontational person, so if the opportunity was there, I would have grabbed his phone and stepped on it, or some other such shyte. Also would have told the gf/friend what a perv he was. Sorry that happened to you  ☹️. Probably a good lesson for all of us tho, to request that the tailor meet THE CUSTOMER in the women's dressing room.


----------



## bagnutt

CTR scouting! Might be a good one [emoji41]
D&G, Valentino, Karen Walker sunnies red tagged $49.50


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino
Platform espadrilles $189 RT / 40
Lace up sandals $299 RT / 37
Espadrille slides $169 RT / 36.5


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent 
Boots $299 RT / 38.5
Pumps $299 RT / 36


----------



## bagnutt

Bal sandals $179 RT / 36.5
Chloe sandals $249 RT / 36.5


----------



## bagnutt

Sneakers
Golden Goose $169 RT / 37
D&G $258 RT / 40.5
Moschino $249 RT / 43


----------



## bagnutt

Jimmy Choo $177 RT / 41


----------



## bagnutt

Erno Laszlo
Anti-blemish wash $11.25
Oil-control cleansing bar $9.50
White marble treatment bar $11.25


----------



## bagnutt

Caudalie travel set $14.96


----------



## bagnutt

Acne Studios drapey trench 
$279 / 40


----------



## bagnutt

Self Portrait dress
So lovely in person!
$123 / US 8


----------



## bagnutt

A. Wang purse charm/pouch $73


----------



## jkhuu623

bagnutt said:


> Acne Studios drapey trench
> $279 / 40
> View attachment 3810272



Which rack was this? Would love to get my hands on an Acne coat!


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> Acne Studios drapey trench
> $279 / 40
> View attachment 3810272



This is the Lucie Maxi trench in forest green


----------



## pursepectives

bagshoemisses said:


> Today's rack finds for me, MCM Galaxy Tote for $350. The bag came with dust bag, authenticity card w/ envelope and the pouch. Perfect Condition. I think the print is so pretty. And I found a pair of the $20.00 Celine's.
> 
> Do you ladies think the bag is worth the splurge? Seeking your input. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810122


Personally, for my style (I like solid, darker colored bags), this bag would be hard to fit into my wardrobe. A good tote is always handy to have, so if it fits into your style, and it seems pretty good quality (I think it's leather vs coated canvas?) then it could be a good staple to have. There's a lot at the racks in my area, so I've been hoping they go to red tag to consider purchasing one.


----------



## bagshoemisses

pursepectives said:


> Personally, for my style (I like solid, darker colored bags), this bag would be hard to fit into my wardrobe. A good tote is always handy to have, so if it fits into your style, and it seems pretty good quality (I think it's leather vs coated canvas?) then it could be a good staple to have. There's a lot at the racks in my area, so I've been hoping they go to red tag to consider purchasing one.



Ok thank you. I do like the color over the traditional MCM bags and the black color is just black. I don't shy away from color. Lol. We only have 1 rack where I am in the southeast and this was the only one so I had to snag it.


----------



## pecknnibble

hellokimmiee said:


> Ugh, I just had the worst experience at the Rack. I went in for tailoring. The tailor area is located in the men's dressing room at my Rack. I was with the tailor and some guy went into the next stall next to me.
> 
> I didn't think anything of it at first because it is the men's dressing room. After I got in the dressing room I turned around to take off my dress and turned back and saw this guy was holding his cellphone on the floor and pointing it into my dressing room. I immediately grabbed my dress and went and told a manager but they didn't really do anything and only helped me change my dressing room.
> 
> I wasn't wearing a bra today so this perv got what he was looking for. I'm hoping he was just looking and didn't actually take a photo or video. I wish I had thought to just snatch the phone out of his hand.
> 
> My SA who I'm friendly with told me they're supposed to direct women to the women's dressing room and have the tailor come to them but they never really do that.
> 
> Plan on calling Nordstrom to complain, as I don't feel anything was handled properly.



Omg I'm so sorry this happened to you!!! That's just awful and you should definitely complain so that they can properly train their employees to handle situations like this. If it happened to me, I'd probably be in too much shock to do anything too. (If only you could've snatched his phone, then you could give him an ultimatum- either you keep the phone or you call the cops and he gets his phone back.) Either way, it's a horrible situation and I'm so sorry it happened!


----------



## sarasmom

hellokimmiee said:


> Ugh, I just had the worst experience at the Rack. I went in for tailoring. The tailor area is located in the men's dressing room at my Rack. I was with the tailor and some guy went into the next stall next to me.
> 
> I didn't think anything of it at first because it is the men's dressing room. After I got in the dressing room I turned around to take off my dress and turned back and saw this guy was holding his cellphone on the floor and pointing it into my dressing room. I immediately grabbed my dress and went and told a manager but they didn't really do anything and only helped me change my dressing room.
> 
> I wasn't wearing a bra today so this perv got what he was looking for. I'm hoping he was just looking and didn't actually take a photo or video. I wish I had thought to just snatch the phone out of his hand.
> 
> My SA who I'm friendly with told me they're supposed to direct women to the women's dressing room and have the tailor come to them but they never really do that.
> 
> Plan on calling Nordstrom to complain, as I don't feel anything was handled properly.



This is terrible! You can still make a police report. You should threaten NR with that. The police can still come and review the security tapes.


----------



## Leto

sarasmom said:


> This is terrible! You can still make a police report. You should threaten NR with that. The police can still come and review the security tapes.


I have to agree with that, you should still be able to file a report. The manager's behavior is unacceptable.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Need some advice... Yes or no? $379, originally $1k...


----------



## Landra

ladybeaumont said:


> Need some advice... Yes or no? $379, originally $1k...
> View attachment 3810917


Omg yes!!!


----------



## pursepectives

ladybeaumont said:


> Need some advice... Yes or no? $379, originally $1k...
> View attachment 3810917


Are the sleeves leather? It's a little too early for leather jacket season, I'd wait for tomorrow CTR to consider purchasing.


----------



## bagnutt

Lunch scouting... no charge send
Louboutin $249 RT / 40.5 bows are messed up, cobbler would have to fix, bottoms are new
YSL Tribute $299 RT / 39.5
CO tropical sandals $229 RT / 38.5
Saint Laurent boots $299 RT / 38


----------



## ladybeaumont

Landra said:


> Omg yes!!!





pursepectives said:


> Are the sleeves leather? It's a little too early for leather jacket season, I'd wait for tomorrow CTR to consider purchasing.



No, they're not leather. They looked good on me but I passed for now.


----------



## hellokimmiee

sarasmom said:


> This is terrible! You can still make a police report. You should threaten NR with that. The police can still come and review the security tapes.



Thanks for all the support ladies. I called Nordstrom customer service yesterday and they told me corporate would be in touch. I was pretty upset about it and honestly the lady on the phone made me feel 1000 times better than the manager in store did. 

I hesitate to file a police report only because I don't want to be the subject of some news article but perhaps I will as I don't want anyone to go through it either.


----------



## hellokimmiee

On a positive note, I found a cute Acne dress today for $73 from $1550. Tag said $293 but I had a good feeling. Debated about waiting until tomorrow but it was too good of a price to chance it. NR is just lucky that shopping is my therapy or else I'd never step foot in there again.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Do you ladies think it's better to go this afternoon or wait and go tomorrow morning? Do they change prices for CTR in your experience?


----------



## scgirl212

Shoppinmel said:


> Do you ladies think it's better to go this afternoon or wait and go tomorrow morning? Do they change prices for CTR in your experience?



They won't give you the discount until tomorrow! I would go in the morning.


----------



## scgirl212

Hoping these babies stick around long enough for me to go back and get them tomorrow![emoji1374]

RT $299


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted I don't think these two pair of shoes would make it for the sale. Both are clearance. Gucci leather flats 189.00 size 7. Prada flower pumps 229.00 size 9.5.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I didn't bother to wait for the sale. Burberry Jacket 190.00 D&G patch jeans 51.00.


----------



## brokeshopper2017

For CTR, is it the same as last time? 25% off red tag and all dresses 50% off?


----------



## MahoganyQT

bagshoemisses said:


> Today's rack finds for me, MCM Galaxy Tote for $350. The bag came with dust bag, authenticity card w/ envelope and the pouch. Perfect Condition. I think the print is so pretty. And I found a pair of the $20.00 Celine's.
> 
> Do you ladies think the bag is worth the splurge? Seeking your input. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810122



I purchased the same bag online and I love it. It's a bit bigger and bulkier than my black tote but I love the print. I think it's worth it for the price and can bring life to a plain outfit. I also like your sunglasses.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Shoppinmel said:


> Do you ladies think it's better to go this afternoon or wait and go tomorrow morning? Do they change prices for CTR in your experience?


Morning is the best time. You have a better chance of getting the really good merchandise in the morning.


----------



## Sandi.el

ladybeaumont said:


> Need some advice... Yes or no? $379, originally $1k...
> View attachment 3810917



No


----------



## bagshoemisses

MahoganyQT said:


> I purchased the same bag online and I love it. It's a bit bigger and bulkier than my black tote but I love the print. I think it's worth it for the price and can bring life to a plain outfit. I also like your sunglasses.



Thanks you so much for your feedback. Sometimes you just never know.


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> Thanks for all the support ladies. I called Nordstrom customer service yesterday and they told me corporate would be in touch. I was pretty upset about it and honestly the lady on the phone made me feel 1000 times better than the manager in store did.
> 
> I hesitate to file a police report only because I don't want to be the subject of some news article but perhaps I will as I don't want anyone to go through it either.



TPF is always here to support you. Please keep us update with your situation. I so sorry to read about your experience


----------



## peacelovesequin

Run now. 
MCM Anya Tote. $344.98. Full line.


----------



## tickedoffchick

meowmix318 said:


> TPF is always here to support you. Please keep us update with your situation. I so sorry to read about your experience


Not sure what state you're in but in a lot of places the police would not release your name nowadays because technically you're a victim of a sex offender. And most legit media won't ID sex crime victims per their own policies. Just think about the possibility that he could be doing this to other women - Nordies can ban him from stores but they can't get him off the street.


----------



## pursepectives

Chloe Faye tote $470 w&r
A little scratched up tho


----------



## LuxeDeb

ladybeaumont said:


> Need some advice... Yes or no? $379, originally $1k...
> View attachment 3810917



Tomorrow with the CTR discount YES! Gorgeous!


----------



## bagnshoe

For online purchase , price already included the 25 Percent off , is that correct ? Does anyone know?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Is anyone else shopping online right now? I added a few things to my cart an hour before the sale started and none of the prices went down 25%. I even restarted the app a few times. None of the clearance items show the extra 25% price like they used to.


----------



## yakusoku.af

bagnshoe said:


> For online purchase , price already included the 25 Percent off , is that correct ? Does anyone know?



I noticed that none of the prices went down at 12am pst. All the items in my cart don't show anything extra discount.


----------



## bagnshoe

yakusoku.af said:


> I noticed that none of the prices went down at 12am pst. All the items in my cart don't show anything extra discount.



Oh really? Mine doesn't show the extra discount as well and I'm on the west coast.


----------



## yakusoku.af

bagnshoe said:


> Oh really? Mine doesn't show the extra discount as well and I'm on the west coast.



The discount is showing up now!


----------



## bagnshoe

yakusoku.af said:


> The discount is showing up now!



Yea I saw the discounts now


----------



## meowmix318

tickedoffchick said:


> Not sure what state you're in but in a lot of places the police would not release your name nowadays because technically you're a victim of a sex offender. And most legit media won't ID sex crime victims per their own policies. Just think about the possibility that he could be doing this to other women - Nordies can ban him from stores but they can't get him off the street.


Please note that you replied to the wrong person regarding this matter


----------



## Michelle1x

Has anyone been to an actual store today?
I wonder if there are any 50% off sales on anything.

I'm west coast, our stores aren't open yet.


----------



## dingdong79

Michelle1x said:


> Has anyone been to an actual store today?
> I wonder if there are any 50% off sales on anything.
> 
> I'm west coast, our stores aren't open yet.



No additional 50% in NYC


----------



## natalia0128

I only got this for clear the rack for $19
The dress no 50% off


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Valentino red tagged at $299.97, size 39 at NorthPark (do not know if they do charge sends)....hurts me to put them back--I wear 39.5-40--too small [emoji25][emoji25]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

NorthPark--40.5


----------



## bagshoemisses

Michelle1x said:


> Has anyone been to an actual store today?
> I wonder if there are any 50% off sales on anything.
> 
> I'm west coast, our stores aren't open yet.



No 50% off dresses at the rack


----------



## GeorginaLavender

For @bakeacookie the first 4 up front are Shinolas (top left is like my watch but light color face) at NorthPark in Dallas


----------



## bakeacookie

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 3811887
> 
> 
> For @bakeacookie the first 4 up front are Shinolas (top left is like my watch but light color face) at NorthPark in Dallas



Thank you! I'll drop by all the racks to find one on sale!


----------



## scgirl212

I was so close to a pair of Chanel shoes! The guy going in front of me down the rack of shoes got to them 10 seconds before I could! I was green with envy.


----------



## pursepectives

scgirl212 said:


> I was so close to a pair of Chanel shoes! The guy going in front of me down the rack of shoes got to them 10 seconds before I could! I was green with envy.


oh no  I hope he's buying it for someone in his life.... Did you stalk him around the store?


----------



## tickedoffchick

meowmix318 said:


> Please note that you replied to the wrong person regarding this matter


Oh my God I am so sorry! Did not mean to bother you. Thank you for letting me know. 
I hope the original poster sees my post anyway.


----------



## bagnutt

scgirl212 said:


> I was so close to a pair of Chanel shoes! The guy going in front of me down the rack of shoes got to them 10 seconds before I could! I was green with envy.



Reseller no doubt!!


----------



## bagnutt

So I got to the register with a few items and realized I had left my wallet at home ☹️
One way to save money! Small items (less than $25 each) and non-designer so I decided not to go back.


----------



## tickedoffchick

L.K. Bennett dressy sandals $31 (originally $295


----------



## lbg4unme

I just got back from my favorite rack (in there at least 2x a month usually more) and noticed the prices on several sweaters that have been there a looooonnnnggg time were higher priced than the last time I was in. Like double to triple the clearance price. They were still red tagged but seriously I'm not sure what's going on. For example a frame sweater had been around  $50 is now $144. Did anyone else notice this?


----------



## bagshoemisses

FYI Bank of America is offering 10% cash back at Nordstrom Rack when you use your debit card. You do have to opt in for the deal. A great way to stack those savings this weekend.


----------



## mzbaglady1

The Rack I went to I was in this store earlier this week. I definitely noticed that the high end designer clearance shoes was pulled from the floor. The shoe racks looked empty in certain sizes. The clearance clothing rack was in order by designer and at the highest price point. There were Gucci logo belts retail at 300.00 I saw earlier this week and these were not on the selling floor today. For me I find better markdowns on clearance items by just random walking in with out the additional percentage.


----------



## bagshoemisses

mzbaglady1 said:


> The Rack I went to I was in this store earlier this week. I definitely noticed that the high end designer clearance shoes was pulled from the floor. The shoe racks looked empty in certain sizes. The clearance clothing rack was in order by designer and at the highest price point. There were Gucci logo belts retail at 300.00 I saw earlier this week and these were not on the selling floor today. For me I find better markdowns on clearance items by just random walking in with out the additional percentage.



Hmmmm. Interesting. I'll have to start paying attention to that.


----------



## shopbo

I managed to score a pair of the $20 Celine sunglasses during CTR this morning - came to $15 plus tax! Thanks to @Mimmy and others who posted their find otherwise I most likely wouldn't have even checked the sunglass aisle!!


----------



## kaykaymarieeee

Biggest score of the day was a Theory silk tank- originally $225, red tagged at $60 and rang up at $23! Also got Paige jeans for $30 RT and a Paige t-shirt for $20 RT. Westgate in the Bay Area had a ton of designer jeans (Frame, Mother, Paige, ect.) out for CTR, definitely worth checking out if you're in the area!


----------



## ALNYC

Got to the rack first thing with my mom this morning and she scored a penny deal on some Betty Mueller booties (below)! I'm so jealous. I think the tagged price was $65ish. 

I also picked up an Alexander McQueen bag ($315), YSL Tributes ($225), and some Pradas ($170). Anyone know if this is a good price for the AMQ bag and Tributes? Not sure I'm 100% sold on the pattern for the Tributes.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

ALNYC said:


> Got to the rack first thing with my mom this morning and she scored a penny deal on some Betty Mueller booties (below)! I'm so jealous. I think the tagged price was $65ish.
> 
> I also picked up an Alexander McQueen bag ($315), YSL Tributes ($225), and some Pradas ($170). Anyone know if this is a good price for the AMQ bag and Tributes? Not sure I'm 100% sold on the pattern for the Tributes.



The tributes are a great price! I love the colour too. The McQueen bag is a decent price but have seen black and such for similar prices at Saks Off 5th, brand new. [emoji4]


----------



## bagnshoe

ALNYC said:


> Got to the rack first thing with my mom this morning and she scored a penny deal on some Betty Mueller booties (below)! I'm so jealous. I think the tagged price was $65ish.
> 
> I also picked up an Alexander McQueen bag ($315), YSL Tributes ($225), and some Pradas ($170). Anyone know if this is a good price for the AMQ bag and Tributes? Not sure I'm 100% sold on the pattern for the Tributes.



Amazing price on the tribute . Is it w &r or brand new ?


----------



## BlackApple

Those tributes are so cute and different from the standard ones. Great score. Keep them! Sometimes its nice to have something everyone else doesn't get or have.


----------



## VernisCerise

lbg4unme said:


> I just got back from my favorite rack (in there at least 2x a month usually more) and noticed the prices on several sweaters that have been there a looooonnnnggg time were higher priced than the last time I was in. Like double to triple the clearance price. They were still red tagged but seriously I'm not sure what's going on. For example a frame sweater had been around  $50 is now $144. Did anyone else notice this?



The dress I've been eyeing for a while went up in price too since the past 2 CTR. Are they trying to trick people?!


----------



## Michelle1x

I went to a few Norcal racks today- didn't see much at all.  I ended up buying a Spanx bra and a rebecca minkoff pouch for a total of $26.


----------



## scgirl212

pursepectives said:


> oh no  I hope he's buying it for someone in his life.... Did you stalk him around the store?



I had no idea, he was youngish so I assumed reseller. [emoji35]

I did stalk him around the store and you best believe he didn't take his eyes or hands off his cart the entire time [emoji13] 

It wasn't all for naught though, I was able to get the CLs that I had stashed yesterday! They don't look like much, but They are stunning on!


----------



## buyingpig

Didn't get much today. If anyone likes staub, they have some staub grill pans at pretty decent prices. I got the 10" square pans for around $45, and 12" round steam grill pan for $65. I will probably only keep one. Still debating on which one. 

Speaking off them raising the price on things, here's a pair of nikes I found today. The red tag price was actually higher than original white tag price[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## buyingpig

buyingpig said:


> Didn't get much today. If anyone likes staub, they have some staub grill pans at pretty decent prices. I got the 10" square pans for around $45, and 12" round steam grill pan for $65. I will probably only keep one. Still debating on which one.
> 
> Speaking off them raising the price on things, here's a pair of nikes I found today. The red tag price was actually higher than original white tag price[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3812332


Don't think the prices show up well in the pictures. The white tag says $59.97, while the red tag over it says $70.


----------



## buyingpig

bagnutt said:


> Lunch scouting... no charge send
> Louboutin $249 RT / 40.5 bows are messed up, cobbler would have to fix, bottoms are new
> YSL Tribute $299 RT / 39.5
> CO tropical sandals $229 RT / 38.5
> Saint Laurent boots $299 RT / 38
> View attachment 3810926
> 
> View attachment 3810928
> 
> View attachment 3810930
> 
> View attachment 3810932


I saw the same loub at my local NR last CTR in size 42. The bows were intact though. One of shoes had pretty scratched up sole. Someone snatched them from my cart before I had the chance to take a pic for the team42 ladies.


----------



## scgirl212

bagnutt said:


> Reseller no doubt!!



I think so, I spotted him cackling in a corner with a couple other women I know are resellers, they had SEVERAL boxes of shoes and they scooped up (and were wearing) all of the designer bags that had just been put out. Mind you this was literally 20 minutes after the store opened. One of the women was shrieking "Chanel!? Chanel!? Oh my God!?" It was ridiculous.


----------



## Mimmy

kaykaymarieeee said:


> Biggest score of the day was a Theory silk tank- originally $225, red tagged at $60 and rang up at $23! Also got Paige jeans for $30 RT and a Paige t-shirt for $20 RT. Westgate in the Bay Area had a ton of designer jeans (Frame, Mother, Paige, ect.) out for CTR, definitely worth checking out if you're in the area!



So jealous of the silk tank, kaykaymarieeee! Great find!


----------



## peacelovesequin

buyingpig said:


> I saw the same loub at my local NR last CTR in size 42. The bows were intact though. One of shoes had pretty scratched up sole. Someone snatched them from my cart before I had the chance to take a pic for the team42 ladies.



I was about to message you and then I read the post again, lol. Thanks for thinking of #Team42.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Happy CTR everyone. Here's some good online deals. Good luck!


----------



## canadak

There was a mix of finds at my NR in Columbia, MD. Handbags: Alexander McQueen small tote in grey, See by Chloe bucket, 3.1 Phillip Lim shoulder bag, and Milly handbag... but kind of meh. Clothing and dresses I just didn't love on, and some cute shoes. I ended up with these new in box with dustbag Vince. Taye sandals for $75 (vs. 295)
	

		
			
		

		
	





and this cute Kate Spade silk scarf for $27 (vs. 88). Also grabbed some Spanx for 7.50 but no one needs to see that. Good day to spend a rainy day if nothing else.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Happy CTR, everyone! Went to 2 NR today and totally scored at the second one. Found a W&R YSL Loulou large flap just hanging out with the Marc Jacobs. It was $749 WT. With my $320 note from the anniversary sale, I paid $500 for it. No dustbag and a few scratches on the leather which I don't really mind. What I do mind, however, is that there is a faint cigarette smell on the inside fabric lining. [emoji40][emoji30] Anyone know what I can do to make it go away?? 

[sorry no picture. App not letting me upload]


----------



## bankygirl

AnnaFreud said:


> Happy CTR, everyone! Went to 2 NR today and totally scored at the second one. Found a W&R YSL Loulou large flap just hanging out with the Marc Jacobs. It was $749 WT. With my $320 note from the anniversary sale, I paid $500 for it. No dustbag and a few scratches on the leather which I don't really mind. What I do mind, however, is that there is a faint cigarette smell on the inside fabric lining. [emoji40][emoji30] Anyone know what I can do to make it go away??
> 
> [sorry no picture. App not letting me upload]


 AnnaFreud Try putting an open ziploc bag full of baking soda in it and close the flap. Leave it for a day and try to not spill the baking soda bc it sticks to fabric a bit. That should help. Let us know how you do, and I'd love to see pics!


----------



## AnnaFreud

bankygirl said:


> AnnaFreud Try putting an open ziploc bag full of baking soda in it and close the flap. Leave it for a day and try to not spill the baking soda bc it sticks to fabric a bit. That should help. Let us know how you do, and I'd love to see pics!



Thank you for the suggestion. I'm going to try that next. Right now I have a couple of dryer sheets in there.


----------



## meowmix318

AnnaFreud said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I'm going to try that next. Right now I have a couple of dryer sheets in there.


Please keep us updated, as I am curious if they will get rid of the smell


----------



## bakeacookie

Found Todd ballerina flats for $127 after CTR. 
Bought a MJ key pouch for $35 as a gift.


----------



## Vancang

Look what I've got...Aquatalia...CTR extra 25%...love the color...and they really are comfy!!!


----------



## grispoivre

Hey Ladies! I'm going to Honolulu in a couple of months and I'm wondering which one is better the Auahi St or Kuhio Ave location? Thanks!


----------



## drspock7

Tod's Sandals 










And a stock photo




Regular $785. Sale and clear the rack discount $83


----------



## deltalady

grispoivre said:


> Hey Ladies! I'm going to Honolulu in a couple of months and I'm wondering which one is better the Auahi St or Kuhio Ave location? Thanks!



Go to both


----------



## ballerinakgurl

grispoivre said:


> Hey Ladies! I'm going to Honolulu in a couple of months and I'm wondering which one is better the Auahi St or Kuhio Ave location? Thanks!



I went to the location in downtown Waikiki in May when I was on vacation. Saw some nice designer items but extremely expensive. I personally loved shopping at the Ala Moana Center in which many of the stores had special pricing for the island. Gucci accessories were 30% off, LV was about 15% cheaper.


----------



## minicake

drspock7 said:


> Tod's Sandals
> 
> View attachment 3814257
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814258
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814259
> 
> 
> And a stock photo
> 
> View attachment 3814260
> 
> 
> Regular $785. Sale and clear the rack discount $83


Hope you bought those- they look gorgeous on!!


----------



## Michelle1x

I got these Bulgari sunnies for $41.62 RT, it was an asst white tag that read $89.97, then it must have missed a markdown and with the CTR came up $41.62.


----------



## bagnutt

drspock7 said:


> Tod's Sandals
> 
> View attachment 3814257
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814258
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814259
> 
> 
> And a stock photo
> 
> View attachment 3814260
> 
> 
> Regular $785. Sale and clear the rack discount $83



Off topic, but I love your Birkenstocks! Never seen that color way before [emoji846] 
I have an unnatural obsession with Birks.

Great find on the sandals.


----------



## yakusoku.af

grispoivre said:


> Hey Ladies! I'm going to Honolulu in a couple of months and I'm wondering which one is better the Auahi St or Kuhio Ave location? Thanks!



They both seem to get different stuff. I saw a bunch of Louboutin's at Ward after the last round of FLS transfers but none at Waikiki. Waikiki seemed to get more of the designer bags not shoes.


----------



## yakusoku.af

I think someone was looking for these in a sz 36. They have them here in Hawaii but the last I checked, no chargesends. They also had 36.5 and 37 


Spotted some Prada sneakers today too. Not much else


----------



## Mimmy

yakusoku.af said:


> I think someone was looking for these in a sz 36. They have them here in Hawaii but the last I checked, no chargesends. They also had 36.5 and 37
> View attachment 3814507
> 
> Spotted some Prada sneakers today too. Not much else
> View attachment 3814508



Thanks for posting, yakusoku! I am looking for them; wish your Rack did charge sends.


----------



## abl13

Wow, great finds everyone! My rack is usually pretty good and this time they were CLEANED OUT. It's so strange because there were empty racks/lots of extra space. The jewelry section was practically empty.


----------



## mugenprincess

Found these ! Half size too big for me [emoji24][emoji24] pm for location .  Not sure if they do charge sends


----------



## bankygirl

Vancang said:


> Look what I've got...Aquatalia...CTR extra 25%...love the color...and they really are comfy!!!
> View attachment 3813785
> View attachment 3813786
> 
> View attachment 3813787


Those are amazing, and such a good price!


----------



## Shoppinmel

There wasn't much good stuff at my store, it's pretty small, but I was happy to find AG jeans for $25 after tax! I liked them enough that I was gonna buy them at $45 minus 25% and they came out even cheaper!!


----------



## thetsarina

Went to 2 Racks today hoping to find Lowlands and was successful! The store had only one pair and it was my size!! PM me for location, there were a TON of Midlands in Walnut, multiple sizes, and Navy/Black 50/50s and a few Praline Highlands, all for around $400, not redtagged. All with boxes and dustbags.


----------



## ALNYC

bagnshoe said:


> Amazing price on the tribute . Is it w &r or brand new ?


They were brand new and even had the box! I will probably return the AMQ because the next day I found a new Givenchy Antigona Mini, which I adore. Happened to be there just as the manager was putting it on the floor and snapped it right up. And today I got a pair of Munros for a penny! Such a successful weekend at the rack.


----------



## scgirl212

After a rough start on Friday, I had a very redeeming Monday! I was not hopeful, being the end of CTR and all...

W&R YSL in Nude patent $250 




RT Ferragamos in a mirror finish..really hard to get a picture of them! $120 after discount!


----------



## llyan

Recent Last Chance finds!
Chloe Suede Mini Hudson - $148 and Longchamp Med. Le Pliage Cuir - $45


----------



## ashlie

llyan said:


> Recent Last Chance finds!
> Chloe Suede Mini Hudson - $148 and Longchamp Med. Le Pliage Cuir - $45
> View attachment 3815902
> 
> View attachment 3815903



Omg. Such great prices on both. Congrats!


----------



## aidore

llyan said:


> Recent Last Chance finds!
> Chloe Suede Mini Hudson - $148 and Longchamp Med. Le Pliage Cuir - $45
> View attachment 3815902
> 
> View attachment 3815903


Amazing.love it. Congratulations


----------



## hitt

llyan said:


> Recent Last Chance finds!
> Chloe Suede Mini Hudson - $148 and Longchamp Med. Le Pliage Cuir - $45
> View attachment 3815902
> 
> View attachment 3815903


O M G. BOTH FINDS ARE CRAZY. I am a huge fan of Longchamp and that Cuir is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

llyan said:


> Recent Last Chance finds!
> Chloe Suede Mini Hudson - $148 and Longchamp Med. Le Pliage Cuir - $45
> View attachment 3815902
> 
> View attachment 3815903



Nice!
Congrats!
Where there any more Longchamp Cuir?
Do they do charge sends?
Is yours dark blue or black?

Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

drspock7 said:


> Tod's Sandals
> 
> View attachment 3814257
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814258
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814259
> 
> 
> And a stock photo
> 
> View attachment 3814260
> 
> 
> Regular $785. Sale and clear the rack discount $83


What a deal. The look great on you.


----------



## ALNYC

llyan said:


> Recent Last Chance finds!
> Chloe Suede Mini Hudson - $148 and Longchamp Med. Le Pliage Cuir - $45
> View attachment 3815902
> 
> View attachment 3815903


Ah, amazing! So jealous. My goal is life is to happen upon a Chloe, any Chloe, at NR and that is such an incredible price. I went to a different rack every morning this weekend just in case. No Chloes, but I ended up with this Givenchy for $500.


----------



## bagnshoe

llyan said:


> Recent Last Chance finds!
> Chloe Suede Mini Hudson - $148 and Longchamp Med. Le Pliage Cuir - $45
> View attachment 3815902
> 
> View attachment 3815903



Wow such amazing prices on both . What last chance was this at ?


----------



## bagnshoe

ALNYC said:


> Ah, amazing! So jealous. My goal is life is to happen upon a Chloe, any Chloe, at NR and that is such an incredible price. I went to a different rack every morning this weekend just in case. No Chloes, but I ended up with this Givenchy for $500.



Amazing deal on the bag. What rack was this at? I can't seem to find any Chloe or givency at my rack .


----------



## llyan

Thanks everyone! This was the Chicago area Last Chance. No charge-sends here. I struck out my first time at Last Chance a few months ago, but got lucky this time around.   

The Chloe is basically in perfect condition (although no dust bag or cards).  The Longchamp is dark blue. It has some wear on the handles and corners and a couple of small pen marks, but I couldn't let it go for that price.  I figure it'll make a great travel or overnight bag, and I wont have to baby it.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

ALNYC said:


> Ah, amazing! So jealous. My goal is life is to happen upon a Chloe, any Chloe, at NR and that is such an incredible price. I went to a different rack every morning this weekend just in case. No Chloes, but I ended up with this Givenchy for $500.



Extremely jealous! Love that bag!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

llyan said:


> Thanks everyone! This was the Chicago area Last Chance. No charge-sends here. I struck out my first time at Last Chance a few months ago, but got lucky this time around.
> 
> The Chloe is basically in perfect condition (although no dust bag or cards).  The Longchamp is dark blue. It has some wear on the handles and corners and a couple of small pen marks, but I couldn't let it go for that price.  I figure it'll make a great travel or overnight bag, and I wont have to baby it.



Thanks!

I got so excited when I saw the pics that I completely didn't notice that you said you bought them at Last Chance. Haha.


----------



## pursepectives

ALNYC said:


> Ah, amazing! So jealous. My goal is life is to happen upon a Chloe, any Chloe, at NR and that is such an incredible price. I went to a different rack every morning this weekend just in case. No Chloes, but I ended up with this Givenchy for $500.


Ahhh congrats, been looking for this bag forever. Would give my Chloe for this!


----------



## lvloveremma

I will be travelling to New York in October and I'm wondering what the NR is like there?


----------



## pepperdiva

lvloveremma said:


> I will be travelling to New York in October and I'm wondering what the NR is like there?



There is one in union square and they are opening a second one in Manhattan in midtown east in October! So you may have 2 to choose from. Union square is always busy but I've seen people get great stuff there. Lots of designer variety but you have to be there early.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

lvloveremma said:


> I will be travelling to New York in October and I'm wondering what the NR is like there?



Union Square gets VERY picked over, but there is an occasional gem. There is also one in downtown Brooklyn, but Union Square is definitely a lot better.


----------



## drspock7

bagnutt said:


> Off topic, but I love your Birkenstocks! Never seen that color way before [emoji846]
> I have an unnatural obsession with Birks.
> 
> Great find on the sandals.



Thank you....you'll never see it again either. I painted them=CUSTOM! My mom had me paint hers this summer and they looked totally different. Still cool though....


----------



## drspock7

minicake said:


> Hope you bought those- they look gorgeous on!!



Thank you...I did!


----------



## Pewpewdara

one of the most expensive shoes I've ever spotted.. omg.

https://imgur.com/a/t0aVZ


----------



## Sandi.el

Pewpewdara said:


> one of the most expensive shoes I've ever spotted.. omg.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/t0aVZ



Are they De La Renta?


----------



## meowmix318

pepperdiva said:


> There is one in union square and they are opening a second one in Manhattan in midtown east in October! So you may have 2 to choose from. Union square is always busy but I've seen people get great stuff there. Lots of designer variety but you have to be there early.


I second this. I was in NY in March for my birthday and enjoyed shopping at the Union Square location


----------



## hedgwin99

meowmix318 said:


> I second this. I was in NY in March for my birthday and enjoyed shopping at the Union Square location



How early do you have to be in the union square location to score any designer deals?? Right at store opening?


----------



## meowmix318

hedgwin99 said:


> How early do you have to be in the union square location to score any designer deals?? Right at store opening?


I think that would help. But also it is the luck of the draw. The 2 times I came to the store was always in the late afternoon and had been lucky


----------



## bagnutt

Nina Ricci $669 RT 
Bal $825 RT


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted Tory refurb, both 7.5
Wedge $79
Miller sandals $59


----------



## bagnshoe

bagnutt said:


> Spotted Tory refurb, both 7.5
> Wedge $79
> Miller sandals $59
> View attachment 3819078
> 
> View attachment 3819079



Is this at the west gate location?


----------



## bagnutt

bagnshoe said:


> Is this at the west gate location?



No.


----------



## bagnutt

tiny Loubs $299 RT, full line transfer


----------



## bagnutt

Seeing a lot of contemporary designer refurbs today.


----------



## bagnutt

McQueen $159 RT / 37.5


----------



## babycinnamon

bagnutt said:


> tiny Loubs $299 RT, full line transfer
> View attachment 3819147



Omg!! Sent u a PM.


----------



## bagnutt

Miu Miu refurb $199 / 37
Valentino refurb $249 / 37.5


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino pic


----------



## bagnutt

Tory refurb $59


----------



## bagnutt

babycinnamon said:


> Omg!! Sent u a PM.



No charge send unfortunately


----------



## bagnutt

I left the store with a unicorn [emoji882]
Joie camo sandals


----------



## babycinnamon

bagnutt said:


> No charge send unfortunately



Aw. Well I'm in the Bay Area now and was hoping to possibly get them. Thanks!


----------



## Pewpewdara

Went to the new Daly city location,  plenty of great designer row shoes


----------



## bagnshoe

Pewpewdara said:


> Went to the new Daly city location,  plenty of great designer row shoes



Do you see any rockstud shoes there ?


----------



## joanah

I'm glad I decided to stop at nr on my way home  found this beauty for my mother


----------



## LuvChanel55

joanah said:


> I'm glad I decided to stop at nr on my way home  found this beauty for my mother


What location was this at? And what was the price!?!? GREAT FIND!!


----------



## ProShopper1

joanah said:


> I'm glad I decided to stop at nr on my way home  found this beauty for my mother


Wow!  I would love to find one.  Any chance they had any more?


----------



## Pewpewdara

bagnshoe said:


> Do you see any rockstud shoes there ?


Yes priced at 800+


----------



## pepperdiva

joanah said:


> I'm glad I decided to stop at nr on my way home  found this beauty for my mother



Beautiful! How much was this ysl?


----------



## bagshoemisses

InfiniteMusix said:


> What location was this at? And what was the price!?!? GREAT FIND!!



Yes inquiring minds want to know. [emoji4]


----------



## babycinnamon

Saint Laurent: 



Prada: 



Ted Baker:


----------



## babycinnamon

Stuart Weitzman: 







AGL:


----------



## babycinnamon

joanah said:


> I'm glad I decided to stop at nr on my way home  found this beauty for my mother



Wow!!!! GREAT find!


----------



## ern2965

I'm new so most aren't really recent but within the last few months. I scored big time when they had 50% off clearance boots. Dr. martens Kathleena ($170) for $10, Sperry Nellie rain boot, $5, Sperry saltwater Isla (I think) fax fur lined duck shoes ($90?), for $15, rag & bone Agnes boots $575) for $43. And a Via Spiga leopard trench ($200) for $18. My first realization they sell "refreshed or refurbished" returns.

Other finds include Ugg Cam II boots ($200) for $33, and a James Perse wool hooded boucle cardi (about $400) for $57.

But my very favorite was a pair of returned Aquatalia boots. $600, NR selling for $300. I got for $43. I suffer from chubby calf syndrome so usually need wide calf. These have half elastic around and you should have seen me pulling together and zipping those suckers up!!! But I did it. And they look pristine. Can't wait to wear them!


----------



## ern2965

ALNYC said:


> Got to the rack first thing with my mom this morning and she scored a penny deal on some Betty Mueller booties (below)! I'm so jealous. I think the tagged price was $65ish.
> 
> I also picked up an Alexander McQueen bag ($315), YSL Tributes ($225), and some Pradas ($170). Anyone know if this is a good price for the AMQ bag and Tributes? Not sure I'm 100% sold on the pattern for the Tributes.



A friend scored a pair of Jimmy Choos AND Via Spiga sandals, each for a penny. Even though I can't wear either , I was suitably jealous.


----------



## bankygirl

ern2965 said:


> A friend scored a pair of Jimmy Choos AND Via Spiga sandals, each for a penny. Even though I can't wear either , I was suitably jealous.


Was this recent? Seems like I need to go visit!


----------



## ern2965

Honestly I don't very remember exactly when, but sometime since May? So kind of recent.


----------



## vornado

172.48 size38


----------



## vornado

37.5 $165


----------



## vornado

Choo size 40$250
The v rockstud $110


----------



## vornado

Mcm


	

		
			
		

		
	
$350


----------



## Dahls

vornado said:


> Choo size 40$250
> The v rockstud $110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822904
> View attachment 3822906


Does this location ship?


----------



## pursepectives

Thanks


vornado said:


> Choo size 40$250
> The v rockstud $110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822904
> View attachment 3822906


What size are the rockstuds? I've never seen rockstuds under $200!


----------



## gquinn

pursepectives said:


> Thanks
> 
> What size are the rockstuds? I've never seen rockstuds under $200!



I know right!! The suspense is killing me. I'd like to know which lucky lady here snagged them!


----------



## joanah

It was 750



InfiniteMusix said:


> What location was this at? And what was the price!?!? GREAT FIND!!





pepperdiva said:


> Beautiful! How much was this ysl?





bagshoemisses said:


> Yes inquiring minds want to know. [emoji4]


----------



## Cthai

vornado said:


> 37.5 $165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822889



The rack near me have this too, but it was red tag for $80!

Edit: I went to the rack today and it was pretty empty... I did see a mulberry bag but it was $995. Sorry no pictures. Didn't buy anything, there was a TON of uggs!


----------



## aidore

vornado said:


> Choo size 40$250
> The v rockstud $110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822904
> View attachment 3822906


 Which location what size rockstuds


----------



## vornado

pursepectives said:


> Thanks
> 
> What size are the rockstuds? I've never seen rockstuds under $200!



Oh, they are size 37, and price is $1100, sorry for the missing 0.


----------



## ProShopper1

joanah said:


> It was 750


That's amazing!  Did you see if they had any others by any chance?


----------



## Milky caramel

vornado said:


> View attachment 3822888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 172.48 size38


Sent u a pm


----------



## ALNYC

ern2965 said:


> A friend scored a pair of Jimmy Choos AND Via Spiga sandals, each for a penny. Even though I can't wear either , I was suitably jealous.


Jimmy Choo's for a penny?!?! I'd be jealous too. I'd fine a way to make them fit haha. I did end up with a pair of Munro mary janes for a penny that weekend, which was still exciting.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online (NR). 

Perfect for homecoming season.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted (full-line). 
Available in different colors/sizes.


----------



## HaroldFAllen

Nice post. I was checking continuously this blog and I’m impressed! Extremely helpful information


----------



## deathcookie

Just read an article on Nordstrom...
"The number of Rack stores has nearly tripled since 2010, from 86 to 215. Nordstrom expects to have 300 Nordstrom Racks by 2020."
Wowza...where are they all going to go??


----------



## bagnutt

vornado said:


> Oh, they are size 37, and price is $1100, sorry for the missing 0.



[emoji33]
Oh what a difference a zero makes!!


----------



## scgirl212

So I just had an interesting exchange and wanted to give you guys a heads up. 

I was returning a pair of Gucci shoes that looked like it had a small water stain on the sole of the shoe, but it was partially UNDER the pristine price sticker. The manager refused to return them, saying I had worn them. She did finally "as a courtesy [emoji849]" allow the return after I pointed out that the stain was under the price sticker and the other shoes sole was mint. 

She said for next time have someone make a note on the receipt that they were damaged when I purchased them. I'm not mad, just annoyed, she was rather rude and accusatory as well. Not the normal "Nordstrom customer service" I have been used to, Rack or not!


----------



## meowmix318

scgirl212 said:


> So I just had an interesting exchange and wanted to give you guys a heads up.
> 
> I was returning a pair of Gucci shoes that looked like it had a small water stain on the sole of the shoe, but it was partially UNDER the pristine price sticker. The manager refused to return them, saying I had worn them. She did finally "as a courtesy [emoji849]" allow the return after I pointed out that the stain was under the price sticker and the other shoes sole was mint.
> 
> She said for next time have someone make a note on the receipt that they were damaged when I purchased them. I'm not mad, just annoyed, she was rather rude and accusatory as well. Not the normal "Nordstrom customer service" I have been used to, Rack or not!


Wow I am just surprised by the reuse behavior you were given Nordstrom and Nordstrom Rack sure know to keep their customers . ..


----------



## coveredcladdy

deathcookie said:


> Just read an article on Nordstrom...
> "The number of Rack stores has nearly tripled since 2010, from 86 to 215. Nordstrom expects to have 300 Nordstrom Racks by 2020."
> Wowza...where are they all going to go??


I don't know if these are included in the figure, but Nordstrom expanded into Canada awhile ago & has released opening dates for 6 racks (so far, as far as I know). I'm excited for the Toronto openings Godwilling!!! I know Nordstrom exists in Kuwait City, (of course the U.S. & also 1 in Puerto Rico), but I don't know of it's entire global presence.

I'm posting the dates for any Canadians/travellers who may be interested. One store on the list is not a rack.


----------



## gquinn

I was at the rack today and noticed some deep markdowns on boys clothing and women's intimate/sleepwear.

Most the items I bought were between $2-6 each.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

coveredcladdy said:


> I don't know if these are included in the figure, but Nordstrom expanded into Canada awhile ago & has released opening dates for 6 racks (so far, as far as I know). I'm excited for the Toronto openings Godwilling!!! I know Nordstrom exists in Kuwait City, (of course the U.S. & also 1 in Puerto Rico), but I don't know of it's entire global presence.
> 
> I'm posting the dates for any Canadians/travellers who may be interested. One store on the list is not a rack.
> 
> View attachment 3823923


love this!!  cant wait for the Rack to open in Vaughan mills and heartland....im close to both!!!


----------



## joanah

ProShopper1 said:


> That's amazing!  Did you see if they had any others by any chance?


They did not sorry


----------



## afsweet

First time seeing Givenchy at my rack. Included box and dust bag, and there were 2 pairs in different sizes. 

These jimmy choo are red tagged but small. There were some other jimmy choos that were white tagged at only 33% off retail.

Saw lots of sw highland boots but for $430. In bags there were a lot of longchamp le pliage totes.


----------



## randr21

stephc005 said:


> First time seeing Givenchy at my rack. Included box and dust bag, and there were 2 pairs in different sizes.
> 
> These jimmy choo are red tagged but small. There were some other jimmy choos that were white tagged at only 33% off retail.
> 
> Saw lots of sw highland boots but for $430. In bags there were a lot of longchamp le pliage totes.


Ooh, are the highlands black? I've been trying to find a sale 6.5 for 2 months.


----------



## Typhi

I'm going to be in Washington, DC in a few weeks via Reagan Airport. I'm wondering which Rack is worth a visit? 

I will be in Wheaton, MD as well. 

I can only use transit.

Thank you


----------



## lbg4unme

I found my 1st penny item!!!! I went to pay happy with the $74.95 price but wasn't going to argue with a price reduction......


----------



## meowmix318

lbg4unme said:


> I found my 1st penny item!!!! I went to pay happy with the $74.95 price but wasn't going to argue with a price reduction......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824878



Congrats


----------



## afsweet

randr21 said:


> Ooh, are the highlands black? I've been trying to find a sale 6.5 for 2 months.



no, they were grey, but still very cute. i hope they make it to markdowns.


----------



## randr21

stephc005 said:


> no, they were grey, but still very cute. i hope they make it to markdowns.


Thanks for responding.  I got the topo (light beige) ones on sale and they are really comfy and stylish so now Im on the hunt for a black pair.


----------



## intrigue

This location does not do charge sends but I was surprised to see these designer shoes. All sizes 35-36.


----------



## krisvoys

Did anyone else see the email about designer shoes on hautelook this morning?!


----------



## bagnshoe

krisvoys said:


> Did anyone else see the email about designer shoes on hautelook this morning?!



I did but nothing too exciting .


----------



## Lauren0404

intrigue said:


> This location does not do charge sends but I was surprised to see these designer shoes. All sizes 35-36.
> 
> View attachment 3825098
> 
> View attachment 3825100
> 
> View attachment 3825101
> 
> View attachment 3825102
> View attachment 3825103



Omg how much were the Gucci mules?


----------



## babycinnamon

intrigue said:


> This location does not do charge sends but I was surprised to see these designer shoes. All sizes 35-36.
> 
> View attachment 3825098
> 
> View attachment 3825100
> 
> View attachment 3825101
> 
> View attachment 3825102
> View attachment 3825103



Wow!! What was the pricing like?


----------



## intrigue

Lauren0404 said:


> Omg how much were the Gucci mules?



I don't remember exactly. Maybe around $200---they were W&R


----------



## intrigue

babycinnamon said:


> Wow!! What was the pricing like?



Half of them were W&R. The Valentino sandals (really kind of in beat up condition) around $259 and the gucci princetowns which were about $200. But the ysl and Burberry were pricey and not W&R.


----------



## coveredcladdy

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> love this!!  cant wait for the Rack to open in Vaughan mills and heartland....im close to both!!!


☺ Awesome! Yup I look forward to the Vaughan mills one as well. I don't know how often I will actually visit, but I'm just glad it'll be there Godwilling; I'm not too crazy about the hr2 there.
No disrespect to anyone, but I hope they don't dillute the rack in Canada like they have in the states by opening up so many...


----------



## bakeacookie

When is the next clear the rack?


----------



## VernisCerise

10/6 - 10/9


----------



## bakeacookie

VernisCerise said:


> 10/6 - 10/9



Thanks! 

Hoping the Shinola watches I've been eying all get to red tag by then!


----------



## bagnutt

Louboutin, full line transfer
38.5 / $229 RT


----------



## bagnutt

MCM
Wallets, $99-159 WT
Satchels $309 WT


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino Rockstud
$569 RT


----------



## bagnutt

Seeing lots of Givenchy, still pricey and all white tagged


----------



## bagnutt

No charge send, but PM me if in Bay Area


----------



## bagnutt

Prada $299 RT / 39


----------



## bagnutt

Here|Now refurb $79 / 38.5


----------



## bagnutt

D&G
$299 RT / 40


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

coveredcladdy said:


> ☺ Awesome! Yup I look forward to the Vaughan mills one as well. I don't know how often I will actually visit, but I'm just glad it'll be there Godwilling; I'm not too crazy about the hr2 there.
> No disrespect to anyone, but I hope they don't dillute the rack in Canada like they have in the states by opening up so many...


I agree with you. ..I don't like HR2 either and the off saks completely sucks. ...I have hopes that the rack will be just a good as it is in the USA


----------



## randr21

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Hoping the Shinola watches I've been eying all get to red tag by then!


I just bought a gromelsky by shinola and it's really nice. Never heard of them before my purchase.


----------



## bakeacookie

randr21 said:


> I just bought a gromelsky by shinola and it's really nice. Never heard of them before my purchase.



Shinola is really nice! I have the runwell and it's simple design makes it easy to wear.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Rag and Bone Margot booties in light gray perforated leather for $169 RT. Spotted in 36.5 and 41 at Lakewood. Not sure what is it with me and gray R&B booties. I already have 3 gray pairs, all found at NR for great prices. Give a girl a brown or black pair! [emoji1374]


----------



## LadyLVoe

I went to the Rack today and came home with my new work shoes!! [emoji7][emoji7] My favorite purchases so far!!! Happy birthday to me!! LOL


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted a lot of Puma Fenty today even saw some creepers


----------



## Mimmy

LadyLVoe said:


> I went to the Rack today and came home with my new work shoes!! [emoji7][emoji7] My favorite purchases so far!!! Happy birthday to me!! LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826615
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826616
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826617
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826618



Wow, the Gucci's are a great find! I am jealous; they would have been great work shoes for me too, lol!


----------



## LadyLVoe

Mimmy said:


> Wow, the Gucci's are a great find! I am jealous; they would have been great work shoes for me too, lol!



I know right? It's my first time ever seeing a designer shoe that I like, can actually wear, and NOT past season!! So lucky!! [emoji3] I wear business casual at work--mostly top and ankle/crop pants--so this really fits my lifestyle!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online (NR)


----------



## meowmix318

I was wondering how do you know if an item came from Nordstrom since about 80% of items at the Rack are made for the Rack (several articles on line seem to mention)?


----------



## pursepectives

meowmix318 said:


> I was wondering how do you know if an item came from Nordstrom since about 80% of items at the Rack are made for the Rack (several articles on line seem to mention)?


The easiest is if there's a Nordstrom tag (sometimes the same item barcode is used) or a Nordstrom return sticker. I also do a quick internet search for the item name / style code to see if there's a nordstrom.com listing for it.

Also look for brands that are sold at Nordstrom and similar retailers (Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf, Saks, Barney's etc.).


----------



## meowmix318

pursepectives said:


> The easiest is if there's a Nordstrom tag (sometimes the same item barcode is used) or a Nordstrom return sticker. I also do a quick internet search for the item name / style code to see if there's a nordstrom.com listing for it.
> 
> Also look for brands that are sold at Nordstrom and similar retailers (Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf, Saks, Barney's etc.).


I have only used the Nordstrom tag and return sticker as an indicator that it may have come from Nordstrom but didn't think about searching for the item number on their website. Great tip


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted a lot of Puma Fenty today even saw some creepers
> View attachment 3826802
> 
> View attachment 3826803



I think we went to the same NR I saw those exact same shoes and it looks like it was in the same general location.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I think we went to the same NR I saw those exact same shoes and it looks like it was in the same general location.



If you're in Hawaii then it's prob the same Rack


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Spotted these today


----------



## ALNYC

Thought this bag was a steal at the red tagged price of $67, but then it rang up for a penny!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

ALNYC said:


> Thought this bag was a steal at the red tagged price of $67, but then it rang up for a penny!


AMAZING!!!!


----------



## sarasmom

LadyLVoe said:


> I went to the Rack today and came home with my new work shoes!! [emoji7][emoji7] My favorite purchases so far!!! Happy birthday to me!! LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826615
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826616
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826617
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826618



Wow congrats! Love those guccis! My size too [emoji57]


----------



## Mimmy

ALNYC said:


> Thought this bag was a steal at the red tagged price of $67, but then it rang up for a penny!



Wow, that's great!


----------



## gquinn

ALNYC said:


> Thought this bag was a steal at the red tagged price of $67, but then it rang up for a penny!



That's so awesome! Did it have a Hautelook tag or a a regular one??


----------



## bagshoemisses

Does the rack still do blue tags? I feel I have not saw them in a long time. Can someone chime in... thanks


----------



## gquinn

bagshoemisses said:


> Does the rack still do blue tags? I feel I have not saw them in a long time. Can someone chime in... thanks


They no longer do blue tags unfortunately. They were replaced by all white tags.


----------



## ALNYC

gquinn said:


> That's so awesome! Did it have a Hautelook tag or a a regular one??


It had the regular Marc by Marc Jacobs tag, a printed Nordstrom Rack sticker, and then a red tag on top of that.


----------



## bagshoemisses

gquinn said:


> They no longer do blue tags unfortunately. They were replaced by all white tags.



Thanks. That sucks.


----------



## coveredcladdy

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> I agree with you. ..I don't like HR2 either and the off saks completely sucks. ...I have hopes that the rack will be just a good as it is in the USA


So true! I've seen good things at off saks, but not at prices I want to pay. As we get closer to spring, if you find out an official actual opening day for the Rack, please let me/us know!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

coveredcladdy said:


> So true! I've seen good things at off saks, but not at prices I want to pay. As we get closer to spring, if you find out an official actual opening day for the Rack, please let me/us know!


I absolutely will


----------



## verdisto716

*im not purchasing. No buy month but it doesn't hurt to look around right?


----------



## 28thofmay

My first great find after a very long dry spell! Unfortunately they're not my size so they're going to my cousin. 
When I was checking out, one of the cashiers was mad that she didn't know that it went out on the floor.  Darn. I need to work there! Lol


----------



## aidore

28thofmay said:


> [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first great find after a very long dry spell! Unfortunately they're not my size so they're going to my cousin.
> When I was checking out, one of the cashiers was mad that she didn't know that it went out on the floor.  Darn. I need to work there! Lol


How much they where? And size?


----------



## 28thofmay

aidore said:


> How much they where? And size?


They were W&R for 199.97 and they were a size 8


----------



## lms910

When's the next CTR? Eyeing some suits for DH!


----------



## RhondaE

Typhi said:


> I'm going to be in Washington, DC in a few weeks via Reagan Airport. I'm wondering which Rack is worth a visit?
> 
> I will be in Wheaton, MD as well.
> 
> I can only use transit.
> 
> The Tyson's Corner Rack is always good to me. Try any Rack in DC. I always find good stuff there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## aidore

28thofmay said:


> They were W&R for 199.97 and they were a size 8


Nice


----------



## ballerinakgurl

My Rack has been so dry lately. But I went over because of triple point day. I was checking out with some $20 hunter boots for my daughter and the employee waiting in line in front of me was carrying a medium black Antigona! [emoji33] the lady you cashed me out said she let her friend (the other employee) have it, that it was w/r for $700. It did look like it had lost its shape a little (anyone have experience with this?). I have a mini version and only carry it sparingly but I love it. 

I also saw a gorgeous McQueen bag... but it wasn't refurbished and only 30% off and still $1200.


----------



## aidore

So culver city location has tributs pinkish color $299 42 size


----------



## aidore

aidore said:


> So culver city location has tributs pinkish color $299 42 size


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Coach skirt for my (fashionable) mom's birthday $144 from $450. Looks much cooler in person:


----------



## sparksfly

Got these rag and bone boots for $150. Is that a decent price?

Also these Dolce and Gabanna sunglasses were $38:

If the photos don't work let me know! I deleted the app and now I can't find it in the App Store so it's harder to post photos.


----------



## peacelovesequin

aidore said:


> View attachment 3830244
> View attachment 3830245



PM'ed you!


----------



## scgirl212

Must be a lot of W&R that just went out. These are all size 5 unfortunately! No charge sends.


----------



## scgirl212

Also spotted this RT Moncler mini fur trimmed backpack. $239


----------



## ProShopper1

scgirl212 said:


> Must be a lot of W&R that just went out. These are all size 5 unfortunately! No charge sends.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831173
> View attachment 3831180


Can you please share which rack you found these lovelies in?


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Lots of good shoes in the Union Square location, unfortunately most very expensive. Shocked to see two pairs of Mansur Garvriel, but they were only 25% off. Best deal was probably a pair of Red Valentino pumps for $80. 

Picked up two pairs (not great deals, but I liked them): 

Stuart Weitzman Manilla Loafers $199. 




Rag & Bone Standard Issue $119


----------



## krisvoys

peacelovesequin said:


> PM'ed you!



Were u able to get them?!


----------



## sparksfly

Finally can upload photos.

Scored these Dolce and Gabanna sunglasses for $38. They actually had boxes which they never do.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Also scored these rag and bone boots for $150. I can't figure out the style. They look like the harrow but they have the slits you loop the leather part in which I didn't see on photos of the harrow online.

Is $150 a decent price for them or can you get them cheaper?


----------



## scgirl212

A gorgeous Tom Ford bag $1245 




A pretty beat up W&R D&G bag $7xx


----------



## ballerinakgurl

scgirl212 said:


> A gorgeous Tom Ford bag $1245
> 
> View attachment 3832097
> 
> 
> A pretty beat up W&R D&G bag $7xx
> 
> View attachment 3832098



D&G looks gorgeous though!!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

sparksfly said:


> Finally can upload photos.
> 
> Scored these Dolce and Gabanna sunglasses for $38. They actually had boxes which they never do.
> View attachment 3831569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also scored these rag and bone boots for $150. I can't figure out the style. They look like the harrow but they have the slits you loop the leather part in which I didn't see on photos of the harrow online.
> 
> Is $150 a decent price for them or can you get them cheaper?
> 
> View attachment 3831586



Sunglasses were probably returns from NR online. I ordered a few D&G sunniest during the last CTR and ended up returning them. They came with everything. 

The last pair of tag and bone booties I found were also $150. But I've found them for as cheap as $65 (RT during CTR).


----------



## bagnutt

tiny Loubs $499


----------



## bagnutt

Mohair/velour Chloe pumps $329
These are def refurbs, dirty and bottoms are scuffed.


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted another pair of these Loubs at a different location $229 / 38


----------



## bagnutt

Jimmy Choo over the knee
$299 / 37


----------



## ThisVNchick

@bagnutt you are the queen of finding the BEST goodies at NR!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Purchased black suede Stuart Weitzman Highlands for $329 is this a good deal?


----------



## gquinn

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Purchased black suede Stuart Weitzman Highlands for $329 is this a good deal?



I think that's a pretty good deal. Were they red tag?


----------



## bagnutt

ThisVNchick said:


> @bagnutt you are the queen of finding the BEST goodies at NR!



Gotta shop during triple points!! 
[emoji12]


----------



## Milky caramel

ThisVNchick said:


> @bagnutt you are the queen of finding the BEST goodies at NR!


+1... I totally agree..she also put in alot of her time finding all this lovely pieces...


----------



## deltalady

Scored this YSL tote for $275. Came with the pouch and all cards, no dust bag though


----------



## aidore

deltalady said:


> Scored this YSL tote for $275. Came with the pouch and all cards, no dust bag though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832469
> View attachment 3832470
> View attachment 3832472


Which location?


----------



## bagnutt

deltalady said:


> Scored this YSL tote for $275. Came with the pouch and all cards, no dust bag though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832469
> View attachment 3832470
> View attachment 3832472



That is indeed a score!! Congrats [emoji122]


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

gquinn said:


> I think that's a pretty good deal. Were they red tag?



The tag was white


----------



## peacelovesequin

New MCM styles on the NR site.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Cheap finds online.


----------



## deltalady

bagnutt said:


> That is indeed a score!! Congrats [emoji122]



Thank you!


----------



## Fikaccnut

sparksfly said:


> Finally can upload photos.
> 
> Scored these Dolce and Gabanna sunglasses for $38. They actually had boxes which they never do.
> View attachment 3831569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also scored these rag and bone boots for $150. I can't figure out the style. They look like the harrow but they have the slits you loop the leather part in which I didn't see on photos of the harrow online.
> 
> Is $150 a decent price for them or can you get them cheaper?
> 
> View attachment 3831586



Those are the Kinsey boots. Good price for new ones.


----------



## pursepectives

Givenchy 36 $249 RT


PM if in bay area


----------



## PrincessDarbe




----------



## PrincessDarbe

Longchamp at downtown Summerlin. Not sure if charge send available.


----------



## pursepectives

PrincessDarbe said:


> View attachment 3833249
> View attachment 3833250


I called but they don't do charge sends anymore  have been looking for a leather Longchamp forever.


----------



## nashpoo

Found a pair of interesting Gucci heels haha. I loved these green velvet prada heels but they run so big [emoji24]


----------



## sarasmom

deltalady said:


> Scored this YSL tote for $275. Came with the pouch and all cards, no dust bag though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832469
> View attachment 3832470
> View attachment 3832472



Congrats! Great find!


----------



## deltalady

sarasmom said:


> Congrats! Great find!



Thanks!


----------



## gquinn

If anybody spots this Self Portrait dress in US size 4, 6 or 8, please PM me. I have a 2 and it fits really small. 

Thank you!!


----------



## obscurity7

gquinn said:


> If anybody spots this Self Portrait dress in US size 4, 6 or 8, please PM me. I have a 2 and it fits really small.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 3833918


There are all those sizes on Tradesy, if you're willing to risk it.


----------



## gquinn

obscurity7 said:


> There are all those sizes on Tradesy, if you're willing to risk it.



Thanks but I don't want to spend over $200 for another. I'd have to lose a few pounds to fit into my size 2 but I'd rather get a larger size so I can alter it instead.


----------



## vt2159

I went to go make returns and stumbled upon these for $249. I love the pink blush color, though the top of the shoes show part of my toes, which I do not like. I was not expecting to find anything, but I was pleasantly surprised to see this, Versace tall boots, and Prada shoes.

Does anyone know the style name of these?


----------



## deltalady

vt2159 said:


> I went to go make returns and stumbled upon these for $249. I love the pink blush color, though the top of the shoes show part of my toes, which I do not like. I was not expecting to find anything, but I was pleasantly surprised to see this, Versace tall boots, and Prada shoes.
> View attachment 3834088



Such a pretty color! Congrats!


----------



## Sandi.el

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3833497
> 
> View attachment 3833498
> 
> 
> Found a pair of interesting Gucci heels haha. I loved these green velvet prada heels but they run so big [emoji24]



What size are the Pradas and what size are you


----------



## minicake

vt2159 said:


> I went to go make returns and stumbled upon these for $249. I love the pink blush color, though the top of the shoes show part of my toes, which I do not like. I was not expecting to find anything, but I was pleasantly surprised to see this, Versace tall boots, and Prada shoes.
> 
> Does anyone know the style name of these?
> 
> View attachment 3834088


These are beautiful!! score!


----------



## Michelle1x

Anybody know if CTR is this weekend, or next weekend?
tia


----------



## deltalady

Michelle1x said:


> Anybody know if CTR is this weekend, or next weekend?
> tia



It was this past weekend at my store. I thought it was odd when I saw the signage around the store. Seemed early.


----------



## 28thofmay

I didn’t realize this when I bought them, but the soles are different. I have another pair but they have the soles of the ones on the left. Should I return them?


----------



## Cthai

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3835633
> 
> I didn’t realize this when I bought them, but the soles are different. I have another pair but they have the soles of the ones on the left. Should I return them?



That’s really odd , If the soles doesn’t bother you and if you brought it for a good price then keep it. I just check mine and it’s the same soles.


----------



## 28thofmay

Cthai said:


> That’s really odd , If the soles doesn’t bother you and if you brought it for a good price then keep it. I just check mine and it’s the same soles.


The serial numbers are the same, I think I’m more concerned if it’s fake or not.


----------



## lvchanelboy

Spotted Loewe clutch $399 red tag. PM for location, unsure if they do charge sends


----------



## LuxeDeb

Next CTR  10/6-10/9 Columbus Day


----------



## Nl404

bagnutt said:


> Jimmy Choo over the knee
> $299 / 37
> View attachment 3832310



Do they do charge send at this location?


----------



## nashpoo

Sandi.el said:


> What size are the Pradas and what size are you


they're a 36 and I'm a true 6.


----------



## LadyLVoe

LuxeDeb said:


> Next CTR  10/6-10/9 Columbus Day



Hello! Sorry but what is CTR? Thank you!


----------



## luvparis21

LadyLVoe said:


> Hello! Sorry but what is CTR? Thank you!



CTR is Clear the Rack
HTH


----------



## luvparis21

Anyone that goes to the Rack in downtown Minneapolis? Anything exciting in that location? I will be in town for business, and wondering if it's worth to check it out. Thanks much...


----------



## bagnutt

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3835633
> 
> I didn’t realize this when I bought them, but the soles are different. I have another pair but they have the soles of the ones on the left. Should I return them?



What the heck?!

Do they make that particular shoe for the outlet?


----------



## bagnutt

Nl404 said:


> Do they do charge send at this location?



I have heard conflicting reports. I *think* they do still with manager approval.


----------



## bagnutt

LuxeDeb said:


> Next CTR  10/6-10/9 Columbus Day



I will be traveling and am excited to check out some new, never before visited Racks! [emoji6]


----------



## intrigue

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3835633
> 
> I didn’t realize this when I bought them, but the soles are different. I have another pair but they have the soles of the ones on the left. Should I return them?



I have seen both. I think the ones on the right are an older version, my older sandals have that sole whereas the ones I recently purchased have the soles on the left.


----------



## glasskey

eiffel21 said:


> Anyone that goes to the Rack in downtown Minneapolis? Anything exciting in that location? I will be in town for business, and wondering if it's worth to check it out. Thanks much...


If you're referring to the one at Crystal Court on Nicollet Mall, I'm gonna have to say...not as far as I can tell? It just opened (so very few sale items) and it's very small, maybe 1/3 the size of most NRs. If you're bored after work you can definitely kill an hour there (plus it's right next to a Saks Off Fifth and Marshalls) but I wouldn't get my hopes too high and then maybe you'll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## luvparis21

glasskey said:


> If you're referring to the one at Crystal Court on Nicollet Mall, I'm gonna have to say...not as far as I can tell? It just opened (so very few sale items) and it's very small, maybe 1/3 the size of most NRs. If you're bored after work you can definitely kill an hour there (plus it's right next to a Saks Off Fifth and Marshalls) but I wouldn't get my hopes too high and then maybe you'll be pleasantly surprised



Thanks much @glasskey, appreciate the info. Yes, that's the one I was referring to, it's at the next block from where I will be staying, so I will check it out after work. How's the Saks Off Fifth there, is it so so as well?


----------



## 28thofmay

bagnutt said:


> What the heck?!
> 
> Do they make that particular shoe for the outlet?


It’s just a pair of these patent Millers 



intrigue said:


> I have seen both. I think the ones on the right are an older version, my older sandals have that sole whereas the ones I recently purchased have the soles on the left.


These were W&R, so possibly they just swapped a shoe. Good to know though, thank you!


----------



## aimii

online!


----------



## glasskey

eiffel21 said:


> Thanks much @glasskey, appreciate the info. Yes, that's the one I was referring to, it's at the next block from where I will be staying, so I will check it out after work. How's the Saks Off Fifth there, is it so so as well?



It's pretty hit or miss as well, but, you know, perfectly adequate to kill an evening! I admit I don't go enough to really know if I'm missing out on things that get snatched up fast, but it's nicely organized and clean so at least it I'll be pleasant. 

If you get the chance, go to Bachelor Farmer or Spoon and Stable for dinner! Enjoy, weather is lovely here right now!


----------



## pepperdiva

Finally a Valentino! It's a 1/2 too big but I may just make it work. Was marked $360 but rang up as $200ish!


----------



## pursepectives

My NR never gets designer goods, so I was excited to see this today tucked in a corner. It was marked assorted white tag at $699 but rang up for $420. So excited to get a PS1 in black!!! Wishing I found this during CTR (RIP price adjustments) but it's still a great price


----------



## luvparis21

glasskey said:


> It's pretty hit or miss as well, but, you know, perfectly adequate to kill an evening! I admit I don't go enough to really know if I'm missing out on things that get snatched up fast, but it's nicely organized and clean so at least it I'll be pleasant.
> 
> If you get the chance, go to Bachelor Farmer or Spoon and Stable for dinner! Enjoy, weather is lovely here right now!



Glasskey, thanks much, will stop by, who knows maybe I get lucky, won't know unless I stop by [emoji6]

Yes! I have made reservation at Spoon and Stable, last month I couldn't get a table when I tried to make reservation a few days before the trip. 

Thanks again, appreciate the info [emoji847]


----------



## babyheadi

I have got a small Longchamp Penelope bag for $295 + tax (red tag) and am debating whether to keep it. I like its elegant style and it is versatile for work and daily use plus the soft and lightweight leather. I am a little hesitant about the tricolor (vs single color) and the suede part (the light blue tassels and handle) getting worn out or dirty easily though. What do you think? Is this a good deal?

I am also thinking if I should use the water and stain protector on the bag to better maintain its condition (especially the suede part). Has anyone tried putting protector spray on suede surface and does it work well?


----------



## CasperGT3

For my wedding! [emoji322]


----------



## babycinnamon

CasperGT3 said:


> For my wedding! [emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3839655



 Pretty!!!

Congratulations on your wedding!


----------



## miumiu2046

babyheadi said:


> I have got a small Longchamp Penelope bag for $295 + tax (red tag) and am debating whether to keep it. I like its elegant style and it is versatile for work and daily use plus the soft and lightweight leather. I am a little hesitant about the tricolor (vs single color) and the suede part (the light blue tassels and handle) getting worn out or dirty easily though. What do you think? Is this a good deal?
> 
> I am also thinking if I should use the water and stain protector on the bag to better maintain its condition (especially the suede part). Has anyone tried putting protector spray on suede surface and does it work well?
> 
> View attachment 3839496
> View attachment 3839513



Keep it if you truly love it! It is a well made, sturdy bag and color is great for the fall winter season!  You also snatched it at a great price! [emoji75]


----------



## meowmix318

CasperGT3 said:


> For my wedding! [emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3839655


Perfect! This can be your something new


----------



## Pinksweater

CasperGT3 said:


> For my wedding! [emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3839655


Those are gorgeous, congratulations


----------



## sajero2

eiffel21 said:


> Anyone that goes to the Rack in downtown Minneapolis? Anything exciting in that location? I will be in town for business, and wondering if it's worth to check it out. Thanks much...


 It's brand new, so it isn't that great. The bigger Racks are at Mall of America and in St. Louis Park (suburb of Minneapolis), but I've never found any real big designer things (if that's what you're looking for) at any of the metro Racks. For some reason, maybe because it's Minnesota, we don't get the Valentinos, etc. that I see so many people post here.


----------



## sajero2

eiffel21 said:


> Thanks much @glasskey, appreciate the info. Yes, that's the one I was referring to, it's at the next block from where I will be staying, so I will check it out after work. How's the Saks Off Fifth there, is it so so as well?


I didn't see your follow-up about Saks Off Fifth! That is also not the best, but it's fairly good sized. No one is ever there (downtown Minneapolis is not a shopping mecca), so it's nice to browse a big open store that's empty.  I've only been there a few times since my hairdresser used to be in that building. I prefer the Saks Off Fifth at the Eagan outlet mall (Eagan is a suburb of St. Paul), but again, you won't find the premier designers there, just your Tory Burch, Marc Jacobs, etc. The sunglasses section is where I've found the most designer things (Gucci, etc.).


----------



## Lauren0404

Leaving a medium burgundy Givenchy Pepe Pandora behind at Milwaukee Rack [emoji24] I have the same in black so I can't justify it. I don't know if they do charge sends but it's worth a shot. They have it at the check out counter for $659


----------



## Lauren0404

Lauren0404 said:


> Leaving a medium burgundy Givenchy Pepe Pandora behind at Milwaukee Rack [emoji24] I have the same in black so I can't justify it. I don't know if they do charge sends but it's worth a shot. They have it at the check out counter for $659



Missing longer strap, cards and dust bag but in beautiful shape.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I have a huge favor to ask:
I am trying to replace a denim jacket we bought for my daughter over the summer which was stolen (and which of course, she loves and can't live without). There are none available at any of the stores in Florida where I am.
These stores do have some - anybody know whether any of these still do charge sends?

Coddington Center, Santa Rosa, CA
Carmel Mountain Plaza, San Diego, Ca
Kildeer Village Square, Kildeer, IL
Orchard Corners, Lenexa, KS
Novi West Oaks, Novi, MI

Thank you for anyone who can help!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I have a huge favor to ask:
> I am trying to replace a denim jacket we bought for my daughter over the summer which was stolen (and which of course, she loves and can't live without). There are none available at any of the stores in Florida where I am.
> These stores do have some - anybody know whether any of these still do charge sends?
> 
> Coddington Center, Santa Rosa, CA
> Carmel Mountain Plaza, San Diego, Ca
> Kildeer Village Square, Kildeer, IL
> Orchard Corners, Lenexa, KS
> Novi West Oaks, Novi, MI
> 
> Thank you for anyone who can help!



PM’d you. [emoji4]


----------



## clearancehellen219

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I have a huge favor to ask:
> I am trying to replace a denim jacket we bought for my daughter over the summer which was stolen (and which of course, she loves and can't live without). There are none available at any of the stores in Florida where I am.
> These stores do have some - anybody know whether any of these still do charge sends?
> 
> Coddington Center, Santa Rosa, CA
> Carmel Mountain Plaza, San Diego, Ca
> Kildeer Village Square, Kildeer, IL
> Orchard Corners, Lenexa, KS
> Novi West Oaks, Novi, MI
> 
> Thank you for anyone who can help!


I live near the Kildeer rack. They are a brand new store. They still might


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Thank you both. I PM'd ballerinakgurl with the details, hopefully the inventory list I got from our local Rack is not too off.


----------



## Mimmy

Hooray! [emoji322][emoji324][emoji323]

I have been considering buying black Chloé scallop flats for awhile now; even at regular price. 




Luckily with my find today, my decision was made. No dustbag or box, but no wear on the soles or heels except for 'shop wear' so I am excited! 

The only downside, is that I was really trying to find a nice pair of designer shoes for a friend's birthday. Her birthday is in mid-November though, so I still have time. She wears a different size than I do.


----------



## Cthai

Mimmy said:


> Hooray! [emoji322][emoji324][emoji323]
> 
> I have been considering buying black Chloé scallop flats for awhile now; even at regular price.
> View attachment 3841393
> 
> View attachment 3841394
> 
> Luckily with my find today, my decision was made. No dustbag or box, but no wear on the soles or heels except for 'shop wear' so I am excited!
> 
> The only downside, is that I was really trying to find a nice pair of designer shoes for a friend's birthday. Her birthday is in mid-November though, so I still have time. She wears a different size than I do.



Wow so lucky! Those are my size too . I been on a hunt for one, I found one a while back but it was a 6.5 didn’t purchase it and posted it here.  Hopefully I find one before Christmas! If not I might suck it up and get one for Christmas lol


----------



## Mimmy

Cthai said:


> Wow so lucky! Those are my size too . I been on a hunt for one, I found one a while back but it was a 6.5 didn’t purchase it and posted it here.  Hopefully I find one before Christmas! If not I might suck it up and get one for Christmas lol



Thank you Cthai!

I hope you find a pair too. I was also thinking that I might just need to buy some at the regular price; really happy that I found these. [emoji7]


----------



## hellokimmiee

Spotted:



Burberry is $350 



Stella is $310

Was told they still do charge sends at this location.


----------



## bagnutt

I spotted a pair of these amongst the Havaina flip flops, but they weren't tagged. Took them up to the register and the shoe manager said they were $199.97. They were clearly a refurb, bottoms all scuffed up. I passed, but isn't that price close to the regular retail?


----------



## sparksfly

bagnutt said:


> I spotted a pair of these amongst the Havaina flip flops, but they weren't tagged. Took them up to the register and the shoe manager said they were $199.97. They were clearly a refurb, bottoms all scuffed up. I passed, but isn't that price close to the regular retail?
> View attachment 3843726


They are on Saks for $345. I still think $199 is a high price for what they are.


----------



## krisvoys

Super late posting but I wanted to thank scgirl212 for posting that dolce and gabbana purse a couple of weeks ago. I was local and able to go to the store and get it! It is so gorgeous! Love this little rack community!


----------



## 28thofmay

bagnutt said:


> I spotted a pair of these amongst the Havaina flip flops, but they weren't tagged. Took them up to the register and the shoe manager said they were $199.97. They were clearly a refurb, bottoms all scuffed up. I passed, but isn't that price close to the regular retail?
> View attachment 3843726





I found these for $99.97. They were red tagged and not w&r. I can message you the tag


----------



## bagnutt

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3843809
> 
> I found these for $99.97. They were red tagged and not w&r. I can message you the tag



Thanks, but I wasn't that into them. Saving my pennies for CTR [emoji846][emoji177]


----------



## bagnshoe

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3843809
> 
> I found these for $99.97. They were red tagged and not w&r. I can message you the tag



May I ask what size did you find ? I'm interested


----------



## cd01

Hi i am looking for the mackage loryn leather bag https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1744731/mackage-loryn-leather-bag?color=STONE in black or stone or any color really but its sold out on the website has anybody seen this in stores that do charge sends. also is there a way i can look it up or does the rack have a cs line i can call. thanks


----------



## si26

Wow those are great finds! I wish my NR had that variety!


----------



## ProShopper1

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3843809
> 
> I found these for $99.97. They were red tagged and not w&r. I can message you the tag


I would love the tag please!


----------



## 28thofmay

bagnshoe said:


> May I ask what size did you find ? I'm interested





ProShopper1 said:


> I would love the tag please!


Sent a pm to both


----------



## ProShopper1

28thofmay said:


> Sent a pm to both


Thanks!


----------



## bagnshoe

28thofmay said:


> Sent a pm to both



Thanks


----------



## scgirl212

krisvoys said:


> Super late posting but I wanted to thank scgirl212 for posting that dolce and gabbana purse a couple of weeks ago. I was local and able to go to the store and get it! It is so gorgeous! Love this little rack community!



I'm so glad you love it!


----------



## luvparis21

sajero2 said:


> I didn't see your follow-up about Saks Off Fifth! That is also not the best, but it's fairly good sized. No one is ever there (downtown Minneapolis is not a shopping mecca), so it's nice to browse a big open store that's empty.  I've only been there a few times since my hairdresser used to be in that building. I prefer the Saks Off Fifth at the Eagan outlet mall (Eagan is a suburb of St. Paul), but again, you won't find the premier designers there, just your Tory Burch, Marc Jacobs, etc. The sunglasses section is where I've found the most designer things (Gucci, etc.).



Sajero2, thanks much for the info, appreciate it [emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted. White tag. Dior sandals & Louboutin sneakers. Both prices are extremely high.


----------



## bagnutt

I am traveling today and did some scouting. Saw a number of Loub transfers, all small sizes except the calf hair pumps. This store does charge-sends if you speak to a manager and they approve it. PM me if interested.
Patent low heel pump $249 WT
Suede tassel loafers $249 RT 
Spike sandals $299 RT
Pink platform sling backs $249 RT
Animal print platform pumps $299 RT


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted one pair of Rockstuds at $769!


----------



## bagnutt

They had a pair of the SW boots that all the celebs are wearing. Pic came out looking gold, but color is called "adobe" and they are a blush pink. Size 10 / $189 RT


----------



## LuxeDeb

bagnutt said:


> I am traveling today and did some scouting. Saw a number of Loub transfers, all small sizes except the calf hair pumps. This store does charge-sends if you speak to a manager and they approve it. PM me if interested.
> Patent low heel pump $249 WT
> Suede tassel loafers $249 RT
> Spike sandals $299 RT
> Pink platform sling backs $249 RT
> Animal print platform pumps $299 RT
> 
> View attachment 3844771
> 
> View attachment 3844772
> 
> View attachment 3844773
> 
> View attachment 3844774
> 
> View attachment 3844775



I pmed you!


----------



## bagnutt

Prada nude pumps 37 / $199 RT
J Choo refurbs 36.5 / $249 WT
Miu Miu 39.5 / $199 RT
Ferragamo crochet flats 7.5 / $199 RT


----------



## bagnutt

Lots of well priced designer clothes at this location - a lot of the pieces were available in multiple sizes which I almost never see.
Burberry items spotted:
Cashmere Nutcracker sweater (XS) $199 RT
Milbridge Peacoat (US 10) $439 RT
Leather trimmed slim pants (US 12) $131 RT


----------



## bagnutt

Iro sheath dress $68 RT (retail $450)! Multiple sizes.
Acne oversize sweatshirt dress $99 RT
Haider Ackerman patchwork jacket  (34) $149 RT
Stella McCartney Noah dress (44) $199 RT


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> Iro sheath dress $68 RT (retail $450)! Multiple sizes.
> Acne oversize sweatshirt dress $99 RT
> Haider Ackerman patchwork jacket  (34) $149 RT
> Stella McCartney Noah dress (44) $199 RT
> View attachment 3844822
> 
> View attachment 3844823
> 
> View attachment 3844824
> 
> View attachment 3844826
> 
> View attachment 3844827



Just popped in briefly, glad prices are better. It was not good for awhile. I miss the old days! I was eyeing a  dress last time but it was gone when I went back


----------



## bagnutt

IStuckACello said:


> Just popped in briefly, glad prices are better. It was not good for awhile. I miss the old days! I was eyeing a  dress last time but it was gone when I went back



Hello! [emoji847]


----------



## DesignerDealObsession

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3843809
> 
> I found these for $99.97. They were red tagged and not w&r. I can message you the tag


Can you please message me the tag as well..Thank you


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Anybody spotted the Longchamp Cuir Tote from the Anniversary Sale?  

Interested in the Black and the Burnt Red. 

Every single one I ordered online or bought at a store had a scratch. 

Thank you!


----------



## meowmix318

Happy Clear The Rack everyone (today through Oct 9). Happy shopping


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I already placed an online order for 2 pairs of Vince sneakers that were about $50 each for CTR, and I'll be heading to a store later today. Good luck, ladies!


----------



## 28thofmay

DesignerDealObsession said:


> Can you please message me the tag as well..Thank you


Sure 


BlackGrayRed said:


> Anybody spotted the Longchamp Cuir Tote from the Anniversary Sale?
> 
> Interested in the Black and the Burnt Red.
> 
> Every single one I ordered online or bought at a store had a scratch.
> 
> Thank you!


Yesterday I saw one red leather one, but I forgot to take a picture. It seemed large and I cannot remember if it had a strap or not? It was white tag for about $3xx.. I’m sorry I should’ve taken a picture! I can pm you the store, but I do not know if they still do charge sends.


----------



## nashpoo

Really liked the Jimmy Choos but they were still pretty pricey for Nordstrom rack [emoji24]


----------



## bagnutt

BlackGrayRed said:


> Anybody spotted the Longchamp Cuir Tote from the Anniversary Sale?
> 
> Interested in the Black and the Burnt Red.
> 
> Every single one I ordered online or bought at a store had a scratch.
> 
> Thank you!



If it ends up at Rack, you can bet it will be scratched up! But maybe you will feel better about getting it at a further discount. I have only seem them white tagged for $349-399, what was the Anni price?


----------



## BlackGrayRed

28thofmay said:


> Sure
> 
> Yesterday I saw one red leather one, but I forgot to take a picture. It seemed large and I cannot remember if it had a strap or not? It was white tag for about $3xx.. I’m sorry I should’ve taken a picture! I can pm you the store, but I do not know if they still do charge sends.



Thank you!  [emoji846]
No need to apologize at all.


----------



## bankygirl

Happy CTR! I've been staying away from the Rack, but I'm hoping to have time to head to the store later! 
If anybody spots Ferragamo Varinas (or Varas) in 38 or 38.5, could you please give me a heads up? TIA!


----------



## bagnutt

.


----------



## bagnutt

New red tag shoes put out this morning.
Givenchy booties $299 (35)
Valentino camo flats $436 (36)
Valentino lace espadrilles $199 (41)
Valentino Rockstud espadrilles $189 (40)
Celine pumps $299 (40)
Choo flats $199 (37)


----------



## bagnutt

I managed to do some damage in one hour. Yesterday they didn't have any designer shoes in my size, but they put out a couple of things this morning.
Fendi flats $224
Loubs $186
Ivy Kirchener sandals $95
SW nearlynude $58
Self Portrait dress $60
Etienne Marcel denim dress $24
Picked up another mini pashli $182


----------



## bagnutt

There are a few more mini pashlis in store if anyone is interested.
Navy blue is red tagged $243 and the black patent ones are red tagged at $271


----------



## Mimmy

bagnutt said:


> I managed to do some damage in one hour. Yesterday they didn't have any designer shoes in my size, but they put out a couple of things this morning.
> Fendi flats $224
> Loubs $186
> Ivy Kirchener sandals $95
> SW nearlynude $58
> Self Portrait dress $60
> Etienne Marcel denim dress $24
> Picked up another mini pashli $182
> View attachment 3845254
> 
> View attachment 3845258
> 
> View attachment 3845259
> 
> View attachment 3845261
> 
> View attachment 3845263



Amazing haul, bagnutt! Congrats on all your great finds!


----------



## bagnshoe

bagnutt said:


> I managed to do some damage in one hour. Yesterday they didn't have any designer shoes in my size, but they put out a couple of things this morning.
> Fendi flats $224
> Loubs $186
> Ivy Kirchener sandals $95
> SW nearlynude $58
> Self Portrait dress $60
> Etienne Marcel denim dress $24
> Picked up another mini pashli $182
> View attachment 3845254
> 
> View attachment 3845258
> 
> View attachment 3845259
> 
> View attachment 3845261
> 
> View attachment 3845263



Wow congrats on the haul. You always find such great deals


----------



## bagnshoe

bagnutt said:


> There are a few more mini pashlis in store if anyone is interested.
> Navy blue is red tagged $243 and the black patent ones are red tagged at $271
> View attachment 3845272



Do you know if this location does charge send? I'm interested in the mini pashlis. Thanks


----------



## bagnutt

bagnshoe said:


> Do you know if this location does charge send? I'm interested in the mini pashlis. Thanks



Yes, another member was able to do a charge-send on a pair of shoes that I posted yesterday. You have to ask for a manager when you call though. PM me for location deets if interested.


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> There are a few more mini pashlis in store if anyone is interested.
> Navy blue is red tagged $243 and the black patent ones are red tagged at $271
> View attachment 3845272



They all have authenticity cards and long straps, but no dusters.


----------



## bagnshoe

bagnutt said:


> Yes, another member was able to do a charge-send on a pair of shoes that I posted yesterday. You have to ask for a manager when you call though. PM me for location deets if interested.



Pmed you. Thanks!


----------



## natalia0128

bagnutt said:


> Lots of well priced designer clothes at this location - a lot of the pieces were available in multiple sizes which I almost never see.
> Burberry items spotted:
> Cashmere Nutcracker sweater (XS) $199 RT
> Milbridge Peacoat (US 10) $439 RT
> Leather trimmed slim pants (US 12) $131 RT
> View attachment 3844817
> 
> View attachment 3844818
> 
> View attachment 3844819


 Can i have UPC for burberry coat?thanks


----------



## rubinsam

bagnutt said:


> They all have authenticity cards and long straps, but no dusters.



I have been looking everywhere for a black pashli on sale.  Pming you! Thanks in advance!


----------



## bagnutt

natalia0128 said:


> Can i have UPC for burberry coat?thanks



5045550088806


----------



## Wint3r

Hi everyone! I was wondering if any of you know which San Franciso Rack is better between the Market Street location and the 9th street location?


----------



## bagnutt

Wint3r said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if any of you know which San Franciso Rack is better between the Market Street location and the 9th street location?



9th Street is bigger, so more inventory. They are both "designer-designated" Racks, however.


----------



## meowmix318

bagnutt said:


> I managed to do some damage in one hour. Yesterday they didn't have any designer shoes in my size, but they put out a couple of things this morning.
> Fendi flats $224
> Loubs $186
> Ivy Kirchener sandals $95
> SW nearlynude $58
> Self Portrait dress $60
> Etienne Marcel denim dress $24
> Picked up another mini pashli $182
> View attachment 3845254
> 
> View attachment 3845258
> 
> View attachment 3845259
> 
> View attachment 3845261
> 
> View attachment 3845263


How exciting


----------



## natalia0128

bagnutt said:


> 5045550088806


One more and location too,


----------



## natalia0128

bagnutt said:


> 5045550088806


Could you PM location ? Do you know if they have any another sizes


----------



## peacelovesequin

It's back!
Happy CTR!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online (NR)

Different colors/sizes available.


----------



## Cthai

bagnutt said:


> I managed to do some damage in one hour. Yesterday they didn't have any designer shoes in my size, but they put out a couple of things this morning.
> Fendi flats $224
> Loubs $186
> Ivy Kirchener sandals $95
> SW nearlynude $58
> Self Portrait dress $60
> Etienne Marcel denim dress $24
> Picked up another mini pashli $182
> View attachment 3845254
> 
> View attachment 3845258
> 
> View attachment 3845259
> 
> View attachment 3845261
> 
> View attachment 3845263



Amazing! Love the Ivy sandals !


----------



## BeautyAddict58

ballerinakgurl said:


> PM’d you. [emoji4]


Please check your PM. Thanks


----------



## cmm62

bagnutt said:


> I managed to do some damage in one hour. Yesterday they didn't have any designer shoes in my size, but they put out a couple of things this morning.
> Fendi flats $224
> Loubs $186
> Ivy Kirchener sandals $95
> SW nearlynude $58
> Self Portrait dress $60
> Etienne Marcel denim dress $24
> Picked up another mini pashli $182
> View attachment 3845254
> 
> View attachment 3845258
> 
> View attachment 3845259
> 
> View attachment 3845261
> 
> View attachment 3845263



WOW! I am jealous - so many good finds. LOVE those fendi flats so much.


----------



## cmm62

So a bit of a different find as it’s not for me, but I found an Oscar de la Renta dress for my little girl for $39.94 from $355! It’s so stunning and pretty and has beautiful details - never would spend that much on a baby outfit so was a fun find. I’m so tickled she has an ODLR dress!






Also found this Lilly set for her - I’m not the biggest fan of Lilly but she was gifted one of these for the summer and it was adorable and so easy for her to wear and keep her cool. Happy we’ll have one for next summer too. Originally $48 and got it for $11.23. So she made out like a bandit but nothing for me haha. Maybe next CTR [emoji5]


----------



## buyingpig

cmm62 said:


> So a bit of a different find as it’s not for me, but I found an Oscar de la Renta dress for my little girl for $39.94 from $355! It’s so stunning and pretty and has beautiful details - never would spend that much on a baby outfit so was a fun find. I’m so tickled she has an ODLR dress!
> 
> View attachment 3845837
> 
> View attachment 3845838
> 
> 
> Also found this Lilly set for her - I’m not the biggest fan of Lilly but she was gifted one of these for the summer and it was adorable and so easy for her to wear and keep her cool. Happy we’ll have one for next summer too. Originally $48 and got it for $11.23. So she made out like a bandit but nothing for me haha. Maybe next CTR [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3845841
> 
> View attachment 3845842


Love the finds. I am trying to find something for friends' daughters too. Found a cute Kate Spade cardigan yesterday for around $15. I left it there because tag said "dry clean only".


----------



## cmm62

buyingpig said:


> Love the finds. I am trying to find something for friends' daughters too. Found a cute Kate Spade cardigan yesterday for around $15. I left it there because tag said "dry clean only".



Thank you! Yeah unless it’s something I want to save for her for the future, it’s going in the wash


----------



## bagnutt

cmm62 said:


> So a bit of a different find as it’s not for me, but I found an Oscar de la Renta dress for my little girl for $39.94 from $355! It’s so stunning and pretty and has beautiful details - never would spend that much on a baby outfit so was a fun find. I’m so tickled she has an ODLR dress!
> 
> View attachment 3845837
> 
> View attachment 3845838
> 
> 
> Also found this Lilly set for her - I’m not the biggest fan of Lilly but she was gifted one of these for the summer and it was adorable and so easy for her to wear and keep her cool. Happy we’ll have one for next summer too. Originally $48 and got it for $11.23. So she made out like a bandit but nothing for me haha. Maybe next CTR [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3845841
> 
> View attachment 3845842



Great finds! I always check kids section for my niece, but I rarely see anything other than harper canyon and tea collections.


----------



## rubinsam

bagnutt said:


> There are a few more mini pashlis in store if anyone is interested.
> Navy blue is red tagged $243 and the black patent ones are red tagged at $271
> View attachment 3845272


Can you please share the UPC for the black patent bag.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## incurablehumanist

babyheadi said:


> I have got a small Longchamp Penelope bag for $295 + tax (red tag) and am debating whether to keep it. I like its elegant style and it is versatile for work and daily use plus the soft and lightweight leather. I am a little hesitant about the tricolor (vs single color) and the suede part (the light blue tassels and handle) getting worn out or dirty easily though. What do you think? Is this a good deal?
> 
> I am also thinking if I should use the water and stain protector on the bag to better maintain its condition (especially the suede part). Has anyone tried putting protector spray on suede surface and does it work well?
> 
> View attachment 3839496
> View attachment 3839513



I have this bag and I love it! I don't use it SUPER often so I'm not too worried about suede and leather damage, but I think I would use some sort of leather protectant (it scratches easily) if I knew I were using it more frequently. Enjoy!


----------



## juicyhermes

Picked up medium le pliage neo in bilberry for 56 (red tag 73.5) dollars and boss hugo boss shirt for 22 dollars
Message me if you want the upc for either items


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted. Chloe scalloped flats WR tag 156.00 size 9 tag marked 8.5. Chiara Ferrangi flat espadrills size 40 RT 143.00. Plenty of Nest candles was at this location.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Found this cute white Blazer by J. Crew. This must have came from a Haute Look return. With the mark down it came to 44.00.  I will be meeting up with one manager and two other employees at one of their new stores on the grand opening day.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Cheap D&G sunglasses online.


----------



## bankygirl

Not much of note at my store, but I found these Vince sandals from anniversary for $30!


----------



## chizan8384

Sharing my finds today : 



Manolo - 249.97
Valentino sandal W&R - 199.97




Chloe Scallop W&R - 159.97 - Red tag 




Balenciaga Sneaker - 159.97


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today in Hawaii 
No charge sends 
Prices are going up
Nothing good red tagged
$620 tributes sz 39






Stella McCartney


----------



## MissRK_77

vornado said:


> Oh, they are size 37, and price is $1100, sorry for the missing 0.


Lol, you had me going there with the price.....


----------



## Mimmy

chizan8384 said:


> Sharing my finds today :
> View attachment 3846682
> 
> 
> Manolo - 249.97
> Valentino sandal W&R - 199.97
> 
> View attachment 3846683
> 
> 
> Chloe Scallop W&R - 159.97 - Red tag
> 
> View attachment 3846684
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Sneaker - 159.97



Great shoe finds, chizan!

I searched my size and a friend's size for at least an hour, and came home empty handed. [emoji853]


----------



## denimcococabas

Anyone know which Southern California stores are “designer designated”? Went to Temecula store last night and was pretty disappointed.


----------



## bakeacookie

denimcococabas said:


> Anyone know which Southern California stores are “designer designated”? Went to Temecula store last night and was pretty disappointed.



Go to the one in Metro Pointe in Costa Mesa. By far the one with the most designer selection. 

Most should have that designer row but it's completely hit or miss. 

I think Fashion Valley in SD had a good designer selection, but not as much as Metro Pointe.


----------



## bagnshoe

chizan8384 said:


> Sharing my finds today :
> View attachment 3846682
> 
> 
> Manolo - 249.97
> Valentino sandal W&R - 199.97
> 
> View attachment 3846683
> 
> 
> Chloe Scallop W&R - 159.97 - Red tag
> 
> View attachment 3846684
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Sneaker - 159.97



Wow great finds on the shoes especially the manolo. May I ask where you find them? Thanks!


----------



## lvchanelboy

denimcococabas said:


> Anyone know which Southern California stores are “designer designated”? Went to Temecula store last night and was pretty disappointed.


Palm Desert gets good designer W&R


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Picked up a bunch of red
tagged Wolford tights from $15-20 each.


----------



## lvchanelboy

Went to 2 racks and didn’t find anything really good, but I did find this Kate Spade bag W&R for only $15.


----------



## denimcococabas

bakeacookie said:


> Go to the one in Metro Pointe in Costa Mesa. By far the one with the most designer selection.
> 
> Most should have that designer row but it's completely hit or miss.
> 
> I think Fashion Valley in SD had a good designer selection, but not as much as Metro Pointe.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## denimcococabas

lvchanelboy said:


> Palm Desert gets good designer W&R



Thanks, I’ll have to check it out next time I’m in the desert.


----------



## bagnshoe

Spotted. Christian loubution w/r. Pm for location and size if interested .this location doesn't do charge send .


----------



## gquinn

bagnshoe said:


> Spotted. Christian loubution w/r. Pm for location and size if interested .this location doesn't do charge send .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847365



Thanks for posting! Love seeing some good deals still.


----------



## bagnshoe

gquinn said:


> Thanks for posting! Love seeing some good deals still.



You're welcome .First time spotted high end designer shoes for me. Didn't get them since it was a bit too high for me .


----------



## hellokimmiee

bagnshoe said:


> Spotted. Christian loubution w/r. Pm for location and size if interested .this location doesn't do charge send .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847365



Pm'd you


----------



## bagnshoe

hellokimmiee said:


> Pm'd you



Sent you a pmed


----------



## bagnutt

Just spotted these Dior pumps. No charge send, unfortunately. $299 RT (40)


----------



## pecknnibble

bagnutt said:


> Just spotted these Dior pumps. No charge send, unfortunately. $299 RT (40)
> View attachment 3848071
> 
> View attachment 3848072



Wow love those!! [emoji7]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Went to the Potomac Mills location and didn’t find anything. This was Saturday. Spotted one Acne Studio leather jacket. That was the only thing that was sort of exciting. 

Used to enjoy shopping at this location. 
Not sure if low/bad inventory is due to resellers buying everything right away or this location just not one to get great designers anymore (ever?).


----------



## kim1006

bagnutt said:


> I managed to do some damage in one hour. Yesterday they didn't have any designer shoes in my size, but they put out a couple of things this morning.
> Fendi flats $224
> Loubs $186
> Ivy Kirchener sandals $95
> SW nearlynude $58
> Self Portrait dress $60
> Etienne Marcel denim dress $24
> Picked up another mini pashli $182
> View attachment 3845254
> 
> View attachment 3845258
> 
> View attachment 3845259
> 
> View attachment 3845261
> 
> View attachment 3845263


Would you mind sharing the Nordstrom Rack you shop?  Those are some fabulous finds!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Spotted:

Mini Stella for $349


----------



## Selenet

hellokimmiee said:


> Spotted:
> 
> Mini Stella for $349
> 
> View attachment 3848586


Why do I live in Europe, this is beautiful! Are there more of denim Stellas in the lower right corner?


----------



## hellokimmiee

Selenet said:


> Why do I live in Europe, this is beautiful! Are there more of denim Stellas in the lower right corner?



Looks like there is another one! I was in such a hurry I didn't notice [emoji849]


----------



## honey_babee

bagnutt said:


> I managed to do some damage in one hour. Yesterday they didn't have any designer shoes in my size, but they put out a couple of things this morning.
> Fendi flats $224
> Loubs $186
> Ivy Kirchener sandals $95
> SW nearlynude $58
> Self Portrait dress $60
> Etienne Marcel denim dress $24
> Picked up another mini pashli $182
> View attachment 3845254
> 
> View attachment 3845258
> 
> View attachment 3845259
> 
> View attachment 3845261
> 
> View attachment 3845263



LOVE LOVE the SW, do you know if they might have it in a 35? Do you think you can send me the tag?


----------



## honey_babee

chizan8384 said:


> Sharing my finds today :
> View attachment 3846682
> 
> 
> Manolo - 249.97
> Valentino sandal W&R - 199.97
> 
> View attachment 3846683
> 
> 
> Chloe Scallop W&R - 159.97 - Red tag
> 
> View attachment 3846684
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Sneaker - 159.97


those manolos though. so much love


----------



## honey_babee

Going to vegas next week for a conference, has anyone been to the Nordstrom Rack Downtown Summerlin location? It is fairly far from the strip, so am wondering if its worth going there. Also, if anyone has any good suggestions on good places to hit up in vegas, please let me know!


----------



## babycinnamon

honey_babee said:


> Going to vegas next week for a conference, has anyone been to the Nordstrom Rack Downtown Summerlin location? It is fairly far from the strip, so am wondering if its worth going there. Also, if anyone has any good suggestions on good places to hit up in vegas, please let me know!



I like the one on Stephanie better than the one in Summerlin [emoji4]


----------



## vornado

Spotted several pairs of manolo bb in size 37.5-39, w&r $19x.xx, a ferragamo tote for $5xx, some sw midland $420.xx at woodfields NR. I didn't bring my phone with me, sorry no pictures.


----------



## honey_babee

babycinnamon said:


> I like the one on Stephanie better than the one in Summerlin [emoji4]



Do they have a better designer collection?


----------



## clearancehellen219

vornado said:


> Spotted several pairs of manolo bb in size 37.5-39, w&r $19x.xx, a ferragamo tote for $5xx, some sw midland $420.xx at woodfields NR. I didn't bring my phone with me, sorry no pictures.


what color was the tote?


----------



## vornado

clearancehellen219 said:


> what color was the tote?



Between pink and light purple


----------



## aidore

hey, so I went today to Nordstrom rack  and pick it up this alexander wang Darcy bag... but not sure about it...paid  for it $320. Its Burgundy color.
http://bagtobrag.com/darcy-lambskin-leather-tote/shop/darcy-lambskin-leather-tote


----------



## Tomsmom

aidore said:


> hey, so I went today to Nordstrom rack  and pick it up this alexander wang Darcy bag... but not sure about it...paid  for it $320. Its Burgundy color.
> http://bagtobrag.com/darcy-lambskin-leather-tote/shop/darcy-lambskin-leather-tote


I think that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Leto

aidore said:


> hey, so I went today to Nordstrom rack  and pick it up this alexander wang Darcy bag... but not sure about it...paid  for it $320. Its Burgundy color.
> http://bagtobrag.com/darcy-lambskin-leather-tote/shop/darcy-lambskin-leather-tote





Tomsmom said:


> I think that bag is gorgeous!



I have to agree. It’s a gorgeous bag. And the color is perfect for fall. I’m looking for a Burgundy bag myself.


----------



## sarasmom

aidore said:


> hey, so I went today to Nordstrom rack  and pick it up this alexander wang Darcy bag... but not sure about it...paid  for it $320. Its Burgundy color.
> http://bagtobrag.com/darcy-lambskin-leather-tote/shop/darcy-lambskin-leather-tote



Love that color! Congrats!


----------



## hb925

aidore said:


> hey, so I went today to Nordstrom rack  and pick it up this alexander wang Darcy bag... but not sure about it...paid  for it $320. Its Burgundy color.
> http://bagtobrag.com/darcy-lambskin-leather-tote/shop/darcy-lambskin-leather-tote


Wow, congrats! What a great color. I remember this bag was in hot demand a couple of NSales ago.


----------



## chpvtt

Hi Ladies (and gents)!

I'm in the Dallas area and want to know which racks are the best to hit up and possibly score designer items! TIA


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Does anyone know when the next Clear the Rack is scheduled? Thanks.


----------



## hellokimmiee

White tags suck


----------



## Luv n bags

hellokimmiee said:


> White tags suck
> 
> View attachment 3851556
> 
> View attachment 3851558
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851560
> 
> View attachment 3851561



Wow! The prices are outrageous! Not too long ago, CL’s were way below that price.  As well as other designer shoes.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Picked up 2 Longchamp Le Pliage Neo crossbodies, both Bilberry for $76 RT each. Darn it, where were they last weekend?! Keeping one and giving one away, I think.


----------



## jules 8

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Does anyone know when the next Clear the Rack is scheduled? Thanks.


They just had one last weekend


----------



## hedgwin99

AnnaFreud said:


> Picked up 2 Longchamp Le Pliage Neo crossbodies, both Bilberry for $76 RT each. Darn it, where were they last weekend?! Keeping one and giving one away, I think.



Wow!!! I want one! Those r perfect for traveling!! If you can't find a fren to give away please let me know as I am interested [emoji7]


----------



## Kitts

chpvtt said:


> Hi Ladies (and gents)!
> 
> I'm in the Dallas area and want to know which racks are the best to hit up and possibly score designer items! TIA



I think most Dallas area people like the one at Shops of Park Lane across from Northpark Mall. There is also one right near the Galleria Mall, which is not too far from Shops of Park Lane.


----------



## aidore

If you return item that i paid with Nordstrom notes. What happen with notes? Do they give them back in gift card form? How does that work?


----------



## minicake

bagnutt said:


> Just spotted these Dior pumps. No charge send, unfortunately. $299 RT (40)
> View attachment 3848071
> 
> View attachment 3848072


These are gorgeous and my size! Bagnutt have you been to the store since posting these? Do you know if they still have them? Sucks that I have to work this weekend!


----------



## AnnaFreud

hedgwin99 said:


> Wow!!! I want one! Those r perfect for traveling!! If you can't find a fren to give away please let me know as I am interested [emoji7]



I'll let you know if I decide to return one of them.


----------



## babiitrish

aidore said:


> If you return item that i paid with Nordstrom notes. What happen with notes? Do they give them back in gift card form? How does that work?


I have the debit card with them so I'm not sure if it differs between forms of payment, but if I pay with notes and that card, I get the whole credit back to my bank if the item is returned.


----------



## <3juicy

aidore said:


> If you return item that i paid with Nordstrom notes. What happen with notes? Do they give them back in gift card form? How does that work?


You get the entire amount refunded to your card. So if the item was $100 and you paid $50 with notes, you would be refunded the full $100.


----------



## aidore

<3juicy said:


> You get the entire amount refunded to your card. So if the item was $100 and you paid $50 with notes, you would be refunded the full $100.


Got it. Thank you.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Hawaii
No chargesends 
Everything good I see are white tags 
Saint Laurent



Givenchy




Men's Giuseppe




Tods


----------



## bagnutt

minicake said:


> These are gorgeous and my size! Bagnutt have you been to the store since posting these? Do you know if they still have them? Sucks that I have to work this weekend!



Sorry just saw this. Have not been back to that store, not sure if still available.


----------



## pigrabbit

Spotted these Prada sunglasses. They’re both $100 each. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




View attachment 3855285


----------



## bagnutt

SW Elevated, walnut suede, $249 RT, 9.5 (not sure about charge-send).


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> SW Elevated, walnut suede, $249 RT, 9.5 (not sure about charge-send).
> View attachment 3856148



Still on full-line website for $798!!


----------



## bagnutt

Choo refurbs $179, 39


----------



## cinderella0087

Online right now:


----------



## bagnutt

Loubs spotted, no charge-send
$249 RT / 40


----------



## bagnutt

Would anyone wears these Bal boots? $299 RT / 40


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

bagnutt said:


> Loubs spotted, no charge-send
> $249 RT ]



This ‘No charge send’ rule makes me so sad [emoji20]


----------



## bagnutt

Giuseppe Z.
$299 RT (40)


----------



## bagnutt

Chloe pumps 
$148 RT (39.5)


----------



## yakusoku.af

These white tags are killing me
No charge sends 
Hawaii


----------



## bagnshoe

bagnutt said:


> Chloe pumps
> $148 RT (39.5)
> View attachment 3857106



Nice find on the Chloe . Wish they were in my size .


----------



## abl13

I haven’t been around for a few weeks and I can’t believe the white tag prices!!! I’m hitting up some Chicago racks this weekend so hopefully I’ll have some good finds to post.


----------



## bagshoemisses

Saw a few pairs of Stuart Weitzman Highland boots in dark gray and the 50/50 boots in black at my rack. 300-400 range and white tag. 

I'm actually surprised to see so many Highland boots. I thought they were all the rave last year. [emoji848]


----------



## randr21

bagshoemisses said:


> Saw a few pairs of Stuart Weitzman Highland boots in dark gray and the 50/50 boots in black at my rack. 300-400 range and white tag.
> 
> I'm actually surprised to see so many Highland boots. I thought they were all the rave last year. [emoji848]


I think highlands are being retired and replaced with new style. I'm looking for black in size 6.5 if your store carries it and does call/sends.


----------



## bagnutt

SW 5050 'snow leopard' calf hair
$199 WT (7.5)


----------



## bagnutt

Pic


----------



## Tomsmom

bagnutt said:


> Pic
> View attachment 3858683


Those are gorgeous


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted. SW flat sandals size  10.5 red tagged 120.00. Christian Dior pumps wt size 6 600.00. All clothing items rt Rag & Bone leather leggings size 10 220.00. Burberry sweater size L 190.00 Burberry blue denim skirt size 4 250.00. Vince Camuto jacket several sizes available 64.00.


----------



## abl13

At the Chicago Ave rack yesterday- no pics and I don’t know if they do charge sends- 
-Black Mackage coat white tagged $350 on the clearance rack
-Ferragamo scarves, men’s wallets and men’s belts (couldn’t see prices as they were locked up) but there were a ton of scarves
-Pink suede Valentino heels white tagged $249 on designer row in multiple sizes 

I got myself clearance Jimmy Choo flats for $89- I looked at the rest of the shoes and all the other Choos were still pretty expensive.


----------



## abl13

@ Fashion Outlets of Chicago


----------



## yakusoku.af

Men’s Gucci sneakers in small sizes spotted 
Hawaii
No charge sends 
$400-$500 white tag


----------



## bagshoemisses

randr21 said:


> I think highlands are being retired and replaced with new style. I'm looking for black in size 6.5 if your store carries it and does call/sends.



I'm yet to see black. If I do I'll report back.


----------



## Kidclarke

yakusoku.af said:


> Men’s Gucci sneakers in small sizes spotted
> Hawaii
> No charge sends
> $400-$500 white tag
> View attachment 3859748
> 
> View attachment 3859749
> 
> View attachment 3859750


Whatever you are wearing on your wrist looks so pretty!! Lol


----------



## Pookiebear

Spotted SW boots at Nordstrom Rack Bellevue at Lincoln Square.


----------



## ochie

Pookiebear said:


> Spotted SW boots at Nordstrom Rack Bellevue at Lincoln Square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860171
> View attachment 3860172
> View attachment 3860173
> View attachment 3860174



Did you see Any sz 36 or 37? Do they charge send?


----------



## randr21

Pookiebear said:


> Spotted SW boots at Nordstrom Rack Bellevue at Lincoln Square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860171
> View attachment 3860172
> View attachment 3860173
> View attachment 3860174


Woohoo, any black highlands in 36.5?


----------



## Ryki

I don't understand people who post pictures of items and cover bar code with their fingers. Why even bother to post?


----------



## natalia0128

Ryki said:


> I don't understand people who post pictures of items and cover bar code with their fingers. Why even bother to post?


I think they do that to avoid resellers track the items and buy it the resell for higher values . when Nordstrom used to have charge and send


----------



## Milky caramel

Ryki said:


> I don't understand people who post pictures of items and cover bar code with their fingers. Why even bother to post?


It's cos of d resellers....it's not fair for people who actually buy d items for their personal use because resellers buy items for cheap @ d rack then make money off it after getting d heads up from here on d purse forum....


----------



## Raven18

Next CTR event..thanks


----------



## Raven18

?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Kidclarke said:


> Whatever you are wearing on your wrist looks so pretty!! Lol



It’s my Apple Watch band lol


----------



## MahoganyQT

yakusoku.af said:


> It’s my Apple Watch band lol



Pretty! May I ask where you got it?


----------



## bagnutt

Raven18 said:


> Next CTR event..thanks



I would imagine it will be Black Friday, since they already had a CTR for October.


----------



## pursepectives

bagnutt said:


> I would imagine it will be Black Friday, since they already had a CTR for October.


Do they traditionally have a black Friday sale? Their Twitter said Nov 8-12....which is quite long.


----------



## LuxeDeb

pursepectives said:


> Do they traditionally have a black Friday sale? Their Twitter said Nov 8-12....which is quite long.


I don't think so. They know people will be out shopping Black Friday any way. Next CTR is supposed to be 11/8-11/12 Veteran's Day weekend. That way they get your money before Black Friday. lol


----------



## yakusoku.af

MahoganyQT said:


> Pretty! May I ask where you got it?



I got it on Amazon, the brand is moko


----------



## Mimmy

pursepectives said:


> Do they traditionally have a black Friday sale? Their Twitter said Nov 8-12....which is quite long.





LuxeDeb said:


> I don't think so. They know people will be out shopping Black Friday any way. Next CTR is supposed to be 11/8-11/12 Veteran's Day weekend. That way they get your money before Black Friday. lol



I was told in my Rack yesterday, by 2 different SA’s that the next CTR will be Nov 8 to 12. This would be Wed through Sun which would be longer than usual. 

I think I recall that I have been to my Rack on Black Friday and they have had discounts similar to CTR; I could be wrong though.


----------



## MahoganyQT

yakusoku.af said:


> I got it on Amazon, the brand is moko



Thanks!


----------



## lms910

randr21 said:


> Woohoo, any black highlands in 36.5?



Just got black midlands in a 6!


----------



## randr21

lms910 said:


> Just got black midlands in a 6!


Congrats!


----------



## Ryki

Got it, thanks!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Ryki said:


> I don't understand people who post pictures of items and cover bar code with their fingers. Why even bother to post?



Once upon a time, I started a NR UPC thread. Over time, I noticed that resellers where posting items that I shared.

Since then, I stopped sharing UPC's directly on the forum. If you PM me, I'll always give you the UPC/location.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online:


----------



## bagnutt

pursepectives said:


> Do they traditionally have a black Friday sale? Their Twitter said Nov 8-12....which is quite long.



Last year it was 30% off red tags!


----------



## Ou_louise

This was gone within seconds.. literally. But just sharing what I saw on the app!


----------



## scgirl212

I was returning a worn and refinished item today and was warned that starting next week all items with the "worn and refinished" tag are going to be final sale. 

Not sure if that's company-wide or what..but I am pretty disappointed in Nordstrom!


----------



## AnnaFreud

scgirl212 said:


> I was returning a worn and refinished item today and was warned that starting next week all items with the "worn and refinished" tag are going to be final sale.
> 
> Not sure if that's company-wide or what..but I am pretty disappointed in Nordstrom!



Oh wow thanks for the info! Might deter resellers from buying all the good stuff though since they return things that they can't sell. This new policy may give them a pause.


----------



## aimii

Has anyone been to the new NR in Herald Sq, NYC? I passed by it the other night in an Uber and am thinking about checking it out soon.

I also found size 4 SW 50/50s I wanted oh so badly, but I couldn’t even justify such a good price as I’m just not a boots person at all. :’((


----------



## pinky7129

aimii said:


> Has anyone been to the new NR in Herald Sq, NYC? I passed by it the other night in an Uber and am thinking about checking it out soon.
> 
> I also found size 4 SW 50/50s I wanted oh so badly, but I couldn’t even justify such a good price as I’m just not a boots person at all. :’((



I stopped by on opening day. I was able to find the double g Gucci belt, surprisingly.


----------



## bagnshoe

pinky7129 said:


> I stopped by on opening day. I was able to find the double g Gucci belt, surprisingly.



Wow. How much was the Gucci belt and what color and size was it in if you don't mind sharing ? Did you also get that belt ? Thanks!


----------



## pinky7129

bagnshoe said:


> Wow. How much was the Gucci belt and what color and size was it in if you don't mind sharing ? Did you also get that belt ? Thanks!








I did purchase it. I also failed to see any issues with it that would make it a rack item.


----------



## mzbaglady1

aimii said:


> Has anyone been to the new NR in Herald Sq, NYC? I passed by it the other night in an Uber and am thinking about checking it out soon.
> 
> I also found size 4 SW 50/50s I wanted oh so badly, but I couldn’t even justify such a good price as I’m just not a boots person at all. :’((


Yes I went on opening day. I saw some gorgeous rt & wt designer shoes. I am waiting for the next ctr sale. I know the employees are going to know me pretty well I work in the area.


----------



## Ryki

peacelovesequin said:


> Once upon a time, I started a NR UPC thread. Over time, I noticed that resellers where posting items that I shared.
> 
> Since then, I stopped sharing UPC's directly on the forum. If you PM me, I'll always give you the UPC/location.


Thanks ))


----------



## ag681

Ou_louise said:


> View attachment 3864502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was gone within seconds.. literally. But just sharing what I saw on the app!


I was a lucky one


----------



## ag681

I found a W&R Stella McCartney falabella crossbody for $129.58 but it’s kind of dirty since it’s the grey one. Is it worth it or should I just return it?? Thanks for your input


----------



## bagnshoe

pinky7129 said:


> View attachment 3865819
> View attachment 3865820
> 
> 
> 
> I did purchase it. I also failed to see any issues with it that would make it a rack item.



Thanks for sharing . What a good deal you got there


----------



## sarasmom

ag681 said:


> I was a lucky one



Lucky you, which one did you snag?


----------



## ag681

sarasmom said:


> Lucky you, which one did you snag?


I got the city! I didn’t believe it until it got ship


----------



## Kay Adefuye

CasperGT3 said:


> For my wedding! [emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3839655


Those are gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Ou_louise

ag681 said:


> I got the city! I didn’t believe it until it got ship


WOW! You are seriously one lucky gal  Enjoy it!!


----------



## aidore

ag681 said:


> I found a W&R Stella McCartney falabella crossbody for $129.58 but it’s kind of dirty since it’s the grey one. Is it worth it or should I just return it?? Thanks for your input


Can you post a picture?


----------



## ag681

Ou_louise said:


> WOW! You are seriously one lucky gal  Enjoy it!!


Thank you ☺️


----------



## ag681

aidore said:


> Can you post a picture?


Aww my hubby said to return it  so I did since I was traveling back home


----------



## ag681

This arrive today from Nordstrom Rack online  Its a xmas/bday gift for my sister in law! Hope she likes it!! If not, I’ll keep it


----------



## daisygrl

My NR was crazy today. They have gotten an unusually large shipment of designer bags (from Burberry, Valentino, Chloe, to D&G.) The bags were gone within minutes. The funny thing was that everything worn and refurbished was a final sale. When people realized that (while still in the store), they started bringing bags back. It was pretty funny, actually. The new policy of a final sale made my decision of buying this gorgeous Chloe (medium Marcie) hard (I was there for about an hour contemplating) but this policy definitely does discourage resellers. Here is my beauty:


----------



## peacelovesequin

#Team42, if anyone is looking for SW Highland. PM for link.
Price: $319 (non-NR site).


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online (NR)


----------



## bagnutt

daisygrl said:


> My NR was crazy today. They have gotten an unusually large shipment of designer bags (from Burberry, Valentino, Chloe, to D&G.) The bags were gone within minutes. The funny thing was that everything worn and refurbished was a final sale. When people realized that (while still in the store), they started bringing bags back. It was pretty funny, actually. The new policy of a final sale made my decision of buying this gorgeous Chloe (medium Marcie) hard (I was there for about an hour contemplating) but this policy definitely does discourage resellers. Here is my beauty:



I spotted “final sale” today as well. How does everyone feel about this?


----------



## bagnutt

A McQueen tote $649


----------



## bagnutt

Moschino $469 RT


----------



## bagnutt

D&G $699 RT


----------



## bagnutt

Final sale on W&R shoes too, but only certain pairs?


----------



## bagnutt

I haven’t seen kitty flats in ages!
$169 final sale (37.5)


----------



## bagnutt

White tag Loubs 
$1039 (35.5)


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent final sale
$229 (38)


----------



## bagnutt

Miu Miu final sale 
$229 (41)


----------



## bagnutt

.


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent final sale
$159 (41.5)


----------



## bagnutt

So many refurb shoes!!


----------



## clearancehellen219

Chicago hasn't adopted this final sale policy yet


----------



## bagnutt

Very tempted by these Gucci pumps!
$249


----------



## bagnutt

More Gucci [emoji846]
$249


----------



## hedgwin99

bagnutt said:


> I haven’t seen kitty flats in ages!
> $169 final sale (37.5)
> View attachment 3869431



I love this kitty heels!


----------



## krisvoys

bagnutt said:


> Very tempted by these Gucci pumps!
> $249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869466



Those are gorgeous! I vote to get them!!

Not sure how I feel about the final sale refurbs. I like that it discourages resellers but it's bad for indecisive people like me!


----------



## bakeacookie

krisvoys said:


> Those are gorgeous! I vote to get them!!
> 
> Not sure how I feel about the final sale refurbs. I like that it discourages resellers but it's bad for indecisive people like me!



Exactly how I feel. 

But then hopefully I’ll only take home what I absolutely can’t live without!


----------



## bankygirl

bagnutt said:


> Very tempted by these Gucci pumps!
> $249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869466


I say get them!!!!!!!! Hate the final sale tho


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> I spotted “final sale” today as well. How does everyone feel about this?
> View attachment 3869408



I agree with it 100%.
This will definitely impact resellers.
Also prevents me from making impulsive purchases, ha ha!


----------



## pursepectives

bagnutt said:


> So many refurb shoes!!
> View attachment 3869464


What size are those ysl espadrilles?


----------



## bagnutt

pursepectives said:


> What size are those ysl espadrilles?



39.5


----------



## Cthai

bagnutt said:


> I spotted “final sale” today as well. How does everyone feel about this?
> View attachment 3869408



I actually don’t mind the “final sale” if you shop at any high end outlet (Prada/Gucci etc) they normally have a final sales. I’m kinda glad NR is doing this, reseller will have to think twice about buying all the designer stuff now.


----------



## babiitrish

Not NR but I know some people were looking for highlands. I spotted some at saks off fifth for $299.99


----------



## Dahls

bagnutt said:


> Very tempted by these Gucci pumps!
> $249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869466



These are gorgeous! If you didn't get them, would you share the size and location of these beauties?


----------



## krisvoys




----------



## krisvoys

Saw these today, was told they still ship


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

krisvoys said:


> View attachment 3869974
> View attachment 3869975
> View attachment 3869972
> View attachment 3869973


WOW that Balenciaga for that price!!!


----------



## sarasmom

Wow some great stuff. I haven't seen any final sale tags yet. I never buy final sale items at any store bc I change my mind too often.


----------



## krisvoys

babiitrish said:


> Not NR but I know some people were looking for highlands. I spotted some at saks off fifth for $299.99



Thank u for posting! I happened to Ben like a block away from an off fifth so I stopped in and was able to get a pair in my size! I am so excited. 

Also on that note, I saw these there, someone gettin got married has to get these! They were so gorgeous and a steal from the original price!


----------



## krisvoys




----------



## krisvoys

My pic won't  load but that's what they look like!


----------



## KayuuKathey

krisvoys said:


> View attachment 3869974
> View attachment 3869975
> View attachment 3869972
> View attachment 3869973


----------



## bagnutt

KayuuKathey said:


>



LOL! Who is that dude? Some Brit talk show host? 

I see a Stella tote in the background of krisvoys post, wonder what the price was on that... [emoji848]


----------



## peacelovesequin

krisvoys said:


> Saw these today, was told they still ship



Good finds @krisvoys!


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> LOL! Who is that dude? Some Brit talk show host?
> 
> I see a Stella tote in the background of krisvoys post, wonder what the price was on that... [emoji848]



He was in the audience during Oprah's last favorite things episode.


----------



## KayuuKathey

bagnutt said:


> LOL! Who is that dude? Some Brit talk show host?
> 
> I see a Stella tote in the background of krisvoys post, wonder what the price was on that... [emoji848]



LOL From the best, Oprah's Favorite Things 2010 Audience Reaction. The one where she did the most! That guy is my favorite from it.


----------



## krissa

krisvoys said:


> View attachment 3869974
> View attachment 3869975
> View attachment 3869972
> View attachment 3869973


Those are all gorgeous . I’ve had to avoid this thread trying to be good this year lol.

 The final sale would make me pause instead of buy and think for days/weeks lol.


----------



## ThisVNchick

bagnutt said:


> I haven’t seen kitty flats in ages!
> $169 final sale (37.5)
> View attachment 3869431



Ah my size! I wished I had seen this earlier, bet it’s gone now.


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> He was in the audience during Oprah's last favorite things episode.



OH. Too funny [emoji846]


----------



## bagnutt

ThisVNchick said:


> Ah my size! I wished I had seen this earlier, bet it’s gone now.



No charge send at that location anyway ☹️


----------



## bagnutt

ThisVNchick said:


> Ah my size! I wished I had seen this earlier, bet it’s gone now.



No charge send at that location anyway ☹️


----------



## ag681

My birthday present arrived  It’s lighter in person and I love it!!! So pretty!!! Got lucky and ordered it online at Nordstrom Rack!


----------



## RTA

Seen this morning.
Prada sz. 38.5 $ 229
Valentino sz. 39 $499
Tod's sz. 40 $159


----------



## seton

aimii said:


> Has anyone been to the new NR in Herald Sq, NYC? I passed by it the other night in an Uber and am thinking about checking it out soon.
> :’((



I could have gone on Opening Day but didnt go bc of rain. I was in the neighborhood 2 days later and it was a madhouse. I like it better than Union Sq bc it seems larger but prices and selection were blah, I thought. I only bought some Lipstick Queen. And I got a $5 coupon for my next purchase on the way out.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I’m freaking out! I haven’t been here in a few months and have been avoiding the rack in an effort to save money and just as I was about to walk out I saw these sunglasses expecting them to be that bobo brand knock off and I about died when I picked them up and just based on the weight before even checking the sides I knew that they are Christian Dior So Real’s and they were tagged for $49!!!! I walked them straight to the freaking register. I’m a sunglass junkie and this will be my 3rd pair of so reals but idaf because they were only $49!!!!! I’m screaming on the inside because these are $500+ retail. They’re powder blue matte frames with mirrored lenses!


----------



## Cthai

krisvoys said:


> View attachment 3869974
> View attachment 3869975
> View attachment 3869972
> View attachment 3869973



Hi! Can you let me know the location for the Salvatore bag! Thank you


----------



## AnnaFreud

Saw red tagged Christine Louboutins today at Marina Pacifica for $249. My first red sole spotting at an NR!! Too bad they were the most hideous pair of CL I've ever seen. For some reason my app will no longer let me upload photos but they were the brown/yellow suede Medinanas.


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone seen any Canada goose jackets? 

Also has anyone seen rag and bone booties in black and could provide me a sku? I was hoping to get my sister a pair for Christmas. I have a brown suede pair I bought a month or so ago but they couldn't locate any more within the company.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

5+ years of shopping at Rack—never had anything ring up for the magical $0.01. When the lovely cashier said, “Oh, these rang up for a penny,” I was like, “THANK YOU!!” (Probably a bit too loudly) and some variation of this is the best day of my life like 10x [emoji16][emoji23]


----------



## meowmix318

AnnaFreud said:


> Saw red tagged Christine Louboutins today at Marina Pacifica for $249. My first red sole spotting at an NR!! Too bad they were the most hideous pair of CL I've ever seen. For some reason my app will no longer let me upload photos but they were the brown/yellow suede Medinanas.



lol that is most likely why they made their way to the rack.


----------



## aimii

seton said:


> I could have gone on Opening Day but didnt go bc of rain. I was in the neighborhood 2 days later and it was a madhouse. I like it better than Union Sq bc it seems larger but prices and selection were blah, I thought. I only bought some Lipstick Queen. And I got a $5 coupon for my next purchase on the way out.



I ended up stopping by this weekend! It seems more organized than Union Square, but you're right-- it's pretty crazy! I miss the NR back in San Diego right now haha there's always SO many people in the ones in NYC (I guess that's everywhere here, though!).


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi team, has anyone heard what the plans are for black friday?
Last year, I believe it was 30% additional off - so 5% more vs a regular CTR, and 10x points!  Mostly the points I am interested in - since I want to pick up some gift cards.
Also I had a notice that another CTR was this weekend but now it is gone.... I haven't been to rack in a few weeks, when was the last CTR?
tia!


----------



## VernisCerise

I thought CTR was this upcoming Wednesday, no?


----------



## babiitrish

VernisCerise said:


> I thought CTR was this upcoming Wednesday, no?


Just went today and the SA confirmed it is Wednesday!


----------



## mpepe32

babiitrish said:


> Just went today and the SA confirmed it is Wednesday!


Oh Thx for posting! I'll be crossing the border Friday, will it still be on then too?


----------



## bagshoemisses

mpepe32 said:


> Oh Thx for posting! I'll be crossing the border Friday, will it still be on then too?



Yes. It will be through the weekend.


----------



## cinderella0087

!!!!


----------



## bagnutt

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 3872167
> 
> 
> 5+ years of shopping at Rack—never had anything ring up for the magical $0.01. When the lovely cashier said, “Oh, these rang up for a penny,” I was like, “THANK YOU!!” (Probably a bit too loudly) and some variation of this is the best day of my life like 10x [emoji16][emoji23]



Congrats on your first penny find! [emoji882]


----------



## hb925

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 3872167
> 
> 
> 5+ years of shopping at Rack—never had anything ring up for the magical $0.01. When the lovely cashier said, “Oh, these rang up for a penny,” I was like, “THANK YOU!!” (Probably a bit too loudly) and some variation of this is the best day of my life like 10x [emoji16][emoji23]



I'm so jealous, I have a pair of these in nude and LOVE them! Congrats on a penny find!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

bagnutt said:


> Congrats on your first penny find! [emoji882]





cj0617 said:


> I'm so jealous, I have a pair of these in nude and LOVE them! Congrats on a penny find!



A BIG THANK YOU to you both for sharing my excitement!!!  I posted as soon as I got home, and I hope that other TPFers can score these awesome [emoji882] AGLs too!!

Bagnutt—I think I’ve said this before, but thank you for always posting awesome finds and intels [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]

cj0617—ever since I figured out there are orphan AGLs at the Rack, I adopt them with open arms [emoji16][emoji23]. I converted my Mom who’s all about old school ferragamos to AGLs[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## bagshoemisses

Is this app available on the iPhone? I can only seem to download it on my iPad. Can someone help. Thank you.


----------



## juicyhermes

Got this coat in deep claret for about 268


----------



## paradise392

i never find anything at the locations by me. Has anyone had any luck finding at the Westbhry, Manhasset, or Flushing locations in New York?


----------



## ballerinakgurl

bagshoemisses said:


> Is this app available on the iPhone? I can only seem to download it on my iPad. Can someone help. Thank you.



I use the app on my iPhone. [emoji4]


----------



## ALNYC

Saw these Valentinos at the new 31st St and 6th Ave location in Manhattan today. Size 39.5, red tagged at $299. In the original box ($995). It looked like there was some slight wear and tear to the suede.
I was surprised to see a decent selection of clearance items since this Rack only opened two weeks ago.


----------



## natalia0128

I got this burberry scarf for 134$


----------



## sweetgirlblog

So my rack said all designer sale is final, no more returns. Are all rack have same policy?


----------



## VernisCerise

I went today looking for a pair of pants, and bingo! I bought these Boss pants for $38 from $325.


----------



## aidore

juicyhermes said:


> View attachment 3874211
> 
> 
> Got this coat in deep claret for about 268


Can you please send me upc? Thank you very much


----------



## VietCatholicMom

Wow, thank you for posting these deals. I have yet to catch a designer deal from the NRs near me.


----------



## bagshoemisses

ballerinakgurl said:


> I use the app on my iPhone. [emoji4]



What is it called in the App Store? Not able to find it.


----------



## bagshoemisses

sweetgirlblog said:


> So my rack said all designer sale is final, no more returns. Are all rack have same policy?



Not my rack. I'm in the South East.


----------



## Ou_louise

Checked my rack today (around opening time) and left with nothing. Pretty decent selection of designer clothing but the shoe selection was very underwhelming.  Am I the only one?

I’m also curious to know, when you guys find designer shoe clearance transfers do you find them in the section or in the aisles by size?


----------



## mzbaglady1

paradise392 said:


> i never find anything at the locations by me. Has anyone had any luck finding at the Westbhry, Manhasset, or Flushing locations in New York?


Yes Westbury & Manhasset.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Rebecca Minkoff small camera bag rt 57.00 original price 225.00. My first penny finds two
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 guitar straps I thought they were belts. Echo Bandana scarf 2.14. Marc Jacobs jumbo print scarf 15.74 original price 175.00.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

bagshoemisses said:


> Not my rack. I'm in the South East.


I am in Seattle area, bellevue rack told me that.


----------



## bagshoemisses

I stopped in today and picked up Chloe Myrte 61mm sunglasses for $67.48. Still at Nordstrom for full retail. 

Bony Levy skinny gold hoops diamond cut $97.50. Are these worth it? I don't know anything about this brand. 

It was a good accessories day. [emoji4]


----------



## Lauren0404

Ou_louise said:


> Checked my rack today (around opening time) and left with nothing. Pretty decent selection of designer clothing but the shoe selection was very underwhelming.  Am I the only one?
> 
> I’m also curious to know, when you guys find designer shoe clearance transfers do you find them in the section or in the aisles by size?



At my Rack I only ever find them in the aisles by size. My store considers Tory Burch and Cole Haan designer [emoji23]


----------



## ProShopper1

paradise392 said:


> i never find anything at the locations by me. Has anyone had any luck finding at the Westbhry, Manhasset, or Flushing locations in New York?


I haven't lucked out at the rack since the Westbury one was in the Source Mall.


----------



## kirsten

I got these Miu Miu flats at my local NR. They were $250.


----------



## kaykaymarieeee

Found this Vince coat at my local Rack today for $59 RT, from $395!


----------



## nicole0612

bagnutt said:


> Very tempted by these Gucci pumps!
> $249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869466





bagnutt said:


> More Gucci [emoji846]
> $249
> View attachment 3869470



Wow, did you get either of these? I especially love the pearl ones, but they are both gorgeous. You always have the best finds!


----------



## sashaj

ProShopper1 said:


> I haven't lucked out at the rack since the Westbury one was in the Source Mall.



+1


----------



## sarasmom

I went after work yesterday, didn't buy anything. My store has been pretty dry for weeks.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Lauren0404 said:


> At my Rack I only ever find them in the aisles by size. My store considers Tory Burch and Cole Haan designer [emoji23]


Same here. I went yesterday and only checked a couple of departments (including shoes). I found a pair of Ferragamo Audrey flats (kind of yellow suede), not refurbished but no box of dust bag, marked down to $101.xx, red tagged so they worked out to be less than $80. I may not keep them though. 
There was a pair of Ferragamo Varinas(?? sorry, I never know which is which) beige quilted with black cap toe and bow for about $140 but IIRC that was white tagged (size 6.5). That was really all they had worth noting (at least for me, in the size 6.5 department).


----------



## ballerinakgurl

bagshoemisses said:


> What is it called in the App Store? Not able to find it.



I can’t seem to find it in the App Store anymore. [emoji848] but I am still using it. It’s called PurseForum by Purseblog network. There is an app you can buy called purseblog network. Not sure if it is the same though.


----------



## Kay Adefuye

Got this amazing $600 Cole Haan wool jacket for $139!!! Wore it out for the first time for date night with my honey last weekend


----------



## sarasmom

bagshoemisses said:


> What is it called in the App Store? Not able to find it.



I use the app but I just looked in the App Store and it's not there. I just saw a topic called forum feedback and people have asked what's going on. Looks like they are having issues with it.


----------



## samanthaleee

I just found this forum last week and have spend all my time looking at the last 200 pages because I LOVE seeing people's finds lol. Went to CTR today and found crazy expensive gucci boots, tods, rockstuds, burberry, and way too many jimmy choos to take pictures of. people with small feet have all the luck, their shoe selection was filled with burberry and jimmy choos.


----------



## natalia0128

Someone interested in Prada


----------



## mjewelm

Happy CTR!! Only thing I bought today was a Kendra Scott cuff (style: Nicolas Bracelet in 14k Gold Plate) for $12.99! Crazy because they still sell it full price for $130 on the website. 

Also, I really need help from my fellow NR lovers-- I am searching for a Michele watch face to give to my mom for Christmas (no strap, just the individual face- which would only come to NR if it was a return/ sent from main store) and cannot find one. I have called and been to most of the stores around me and asked too. If anyone sees a Michele face this weekend PLEASE let me know!! Thank you in advance!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Decided to skip the gym after work and got to the rack instead. I picked up a few things but I’m especially happy and equally sad about these neon pink Tory’s I found...they’re an 11 not my size  but they are my best friends size and cute designer sz 11 shoes are a rare find so I’m happy to give them to her. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I got this ugg poncho for $37 and this Eliza J dress for $37...I’ll save it for wedding season


----------



## Pinksweater

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Decided to skip the gym after work and got to the rack instead. I picked up a few things but I’m especially happy and equally sad about these neon pink Tory’s I found...they’re an 11 not my size  but they are my best friends size and cute designer sz 11 shoes are a rare find so I’m happy to give them to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3875494
> 
> 
> I got this ugg poncho for $37 and this Eliza J dress for $37...I’ll save it for wedding season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3875495
> View attachment 3875496


I love that dress.


----------



## mzbaglady1

sparksfly said:


> Anyone seen any Canada goose jackets?
> 
> Also has anyone seen rag and bone booties in black and could provide me a sku? I was hoping to get my sister a pair for Christmas. I have a brown suede pair I bought a month or so ago but they couldn't locate any more within the company.


Spotted Canada goose mens jacket size xs 299.00 wt.


----------



## itsmree

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Decided to skip the gym after work and got to the rack instead. I picked up a few things but I’m especially happy and equally sad about these neon pink Tory’s I found...they’re an 11 not my size  but they are my best friends size and cute designer sz 11 shoes are a rare find so I’m happy to give them to her.



but hey, sometimes shopping IS a workout


----------



## Ou_louise

I’m about to head out to two NRs and give CTR another shot lol.

Lmk if you guys want me to keep an eye out for anything, I’ve been a very boring shopper for myself lately 

( I believe one of the racks I frequent still do CS if you speak to the manager so it’s worth a shot


----------



## Ou_louise

mzbaglady1 said:


> Spotted Canada goose mens jacket size xs 299.00 wt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3875851
> View attachment 3875852


Awesome find!! I have yet to see any Canada goose jackets at mine


----------



## mjewelm

Not the best deal or clearance, but good for NR online!


----------



## GoStanford

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I got this ugg poncho for $37 and this Eliza J dress for $37...I’ll save it for wedding season


That is a great idea to get an event dress when you find it.  I recently read Alexandra Shulman's autobiography (former editor of British Vogue) and she comments on how stressful it can be to go dress shopping right before a major event, so she also advises snapping up a good dress as and when you see it.  Yours looks pretty!


----------



## krissa

GoStanford said:


> That is a great idea to get an event dress when you find it.  I recently read Alexandra Shulman's autobiography (former editor of British Vogue) and she comments on how stressful it can be to go dress shopping right before a major event, so she also advises snapping up a good dress as and when you see it.  Yours looks pretty!



I always do this. I found a cute dress for $24 (Alex Evenings) during a random clear the rack and saved it for oct wedding. Found another lace dress for $15 (Laundry by SS) and brought that one, too. I ended up wearing the second instead. Nordy rack is great for deals on event dresses.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3876276
View attachment 3876277


----------



## kirsten

I got 2 pairs of Celine sunglasses that were red tagged $119 from Brea, CA location. They had about 10 Celine sunnies there and most red tagged. 

I got Mini Audrey in white marble and Shadow in grey havana.


----------



## bankygirl

Ou_louise said:


> I’m about to head out to two NRs and give CTR another shot lol.
> 
> Lmk if you guys want me to keep an eye out for anything, I’ve been a very boring shopper for myself lately
> 
> ( I believe one of the racks I frequent still do CS if you speak to the manager so it’s worth a shot


I haven't had a chance to check out CTR myself yet. If you see any Burberry quilted jackets in XS or S, or Ferragamo Vara/Varinas in size 8, please let me know! Those are the only two things missing from my wardrobe at the moment. Thank you in advance! I hope to be able to take a trip to my local store tomorrow


----------



## bankygirl

kirsten said:


> I got 2 pairs of Celine sunglasses that were red tagged $119 from Brea, CA location. They had about 10 Celine sunnies there and most red tagged.
> 
> I got Mini Audrey in white marble and Shadow in grey havana.


Celine sunnies are the best. If you get a chance, can you post pics? I want to live vicariously


----------



## Ou_louise

bankygirl said:


> I haven't had a chance to check out CTR myself yet. If you see any Burberry quilted jackets in XS or S, or Ferragamo Vara/Varinas in size 8, please let me know! Those are the only two things missing from my wardrobe at the moment. Thank you in advance! I hope to be able to take a trip to my local store tomorrow


No problem!  Sadly, nothing today  My sister wants to check out CTR tomorrow morning so i'll double check then as well!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted MCM. 




Price: $349




Price: $269


----------



## peacelovesequin

Phillip Lim Pashli (Black/White) 
$349 (WT)


----------



## peacelovesequin

YSL Sunglasses 
$44.25 (RT)


----------



## bagshoemisses

kirsten said:


> I got 2 pairs of Celine sunglasses that were red tagged $119 from Brea, CA location. They had about 10 Celine sunnies there and most red tagged.
> 
> I got Mini Audrey in white marble and Shadow in grey havana.



Yes, please post.


----------



## pecknnibble

kirsten said:


> I got 2 pairs of Celine sunglasses that were red tagged $119 from Brea, CA location. They had about 10 Celine sunnies there and most red tagged.
> 
> I got Mini Audrey in white marble and Shadow in grey havana.



Do you know if they had any more Mini Audreys and what color? I’m over an hour away and debating if I should trek out there this weekend. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted MCM.
> 
> View attachment 3876496
> 
> 
> Price: $349
> 
> View attachment 3876497
> 
> 
> Price: $269



I like that gold one!


----------



## noshoepolish

I wish I would have had time to check in and see CTR was this weekend.  Anyway I went to KOP yesterday but did not have much time. 

I have a job interview coming up and found some nice Calvin Klein suit separates.

A few years back I would have never thought of going there for these items.

Also you gals helped me out with wide shoes - telling me where to look.  I found some on the racks yesterday.

Something like this:  https://m.macys.com/shop/product/ca...?ID=4840880&CategoryID=120&Color_normal=Black

Bought the pants, a shell, a white shirt and a plaid blazer.


----------



## kirsten

Sorry double post


----------



## kirsten

pecknnibble said:


> Do you know if they had any more Mini Audreys and what color? I’m over an hour away and debating if I should trek out there this weekend. Thanks in advance!


They had them in the white marble and they were red tag.


----------



## Kelly7adria

Opinions on this shoe?? Picked up these Ivy Kirzhner's for approx. $100 at CTR. I'm kind of iffy on them. Opinions??


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Kelly7adria said:


> View attachment 3877448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions on this shoe?? Picked up these Ivy Kirzhner's for approx. $100 at CTR. I'm kind of iffy on them. Opinions??



Do you $100 like them? I don’t think they’re cute but who am I to judge I just bought these Jeffrey Campbell slides with bondage bears!  I will say this about the slides I only paid $22.50 so even if I only wear them once I won’t be too upset about how much I paid vs how much use I get out of them.


----------



## bagshoemisses

Kelly7adria said:


> View attachment 3877448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions on this shoe?? Picked up these Ivy Kirzhner's for approx. $100 at CTR. I'm kind of iffy on them. Opinions??



If you like them, wear them pride. They are very different.


----------



## bagshoemisses

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Do you $100 like them? I don’t think they’re cute but who am I to judge I just bought these Jeffrey Campbell slides with bondage bears!  I will say this about the slides I only paid $22.50 so even if I only wear them once I won’t be too upset about how much I paid vs how much use I get out of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877534
> View attachment 3877535



I think your slides are cute![emoji4]


----------



## Kelly7adria

Thanks! I think I'm going to return them. They're a little too crazy for me, especially for $100


----------



## aimii

juicyhermes said:


> View attachment 3874211
> 
> 
> Got this coat in deep claret for about 268



That’s awesome!! I picked the same one up in navy a few months ago at 400$ and thought I was getting a steal!


----------



## bakeacookie

Found a Burberry scarf for $120 and a Kate Spade scarf $20 before closing lol.


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> Found a Burberry scarf for $120 and a Kate Spade scarf $20 before closing lol.


Which location was this?


----------



## bakeacookie

meowmix318 said:


> Which location was this?



At the South Bay Rack. Apparently they just put it out and were literally watching to see if anyone would find it lol.


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> At the South Bay Rack. Apparently they just put it out and were literally watching to see if anyone would find it lol.



Good for you


----------



## lms910

I had a fantastic NR day yesterday! I tried on a few items and wasn’t impressed and then on the way out spotted some Frame Le High Skinny jeans in my size. I’d been on the hunt for the exact jeans as I just had a baby and need that high rise! They were marked down to $66 from $209 so I was thrilled to pay $50ish for them. Welllll I get to the register and they were A PENNY! YIPPEE!! I’ve only gotten shoes for a penny never clothes so it was a good day.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

lms910 said:


> I had a fantastic NR day yesterday! I tried on a few items and wasn’t impressed and then on the way out spotted some Frame Le High Skinny jeans in my size. I’d been on the hunt for the exact jeans as I just had a baby and need that high rise! They were marked down to $66 from $209 so I was thrilled to pay $50ish for them. Welllll I get to the register and they were A PENNY! YIPPEE!! I’ve only gotten shoes for a penny never clothes so it was a good day.



Congrats on your [emoji882][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## krisvoys

bakeacookie said:


> At the South Bay Rack. Apparently they just put it out and were literally watching to see if anyone would find it lol.


That's my local rack! Went right when it opened yesterday and left empty handed!


----------



## RTA

I just walked out with a Movado watch for  $281 from $1495! I'm so happy.

This exact one: http://www.daysjewelers.com/movado-...tainless-steel-bracelet-swiss-quartz-movement


----------



## kirsten

bankygirl said:


> Celine sunnies are the best. If you get a chance, can you post pics? I want to live vicariously


Here they are...


----------



## kirsten

I went to 6 different NR's this weekend [emoji1]  

I think I'm going to go to my nearby one last time... I swear the people there know me now.

Other than the Celine glasses I didn't get anything else red tag. Not on sale I got a pair of Miu Miu flats, Adidas Gazelles shoes, Puma Fenty creeper shoes and a couple shirts.


----------



## Dahls

kirsten said:


> Here they are...
> 
> View attachment 3878221


Gorgeous! 

Would you mind sharing the upc for the shadow?


----------



## Dahls

Picked up these beauties W&R


----------



## bagnshoe

Dahls said:


> View attachment 3878226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up these beauties W&R



Wow nice . How much did you get it ?


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Dahls said:


> View attachment 3878226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up these beauties W&R



Sooo jealous!!! Been iso for so long. Congrats! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dahls

bagnshoe said:


> Wow nice . How much did you get it ?



$249


----------



## Dahls

ballerinakgurl said:


> Sooo jealous!!! Been iso for so long. Congrats! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks! Hope you find a pair too


----------



## RTA

kirsten said:


> Here they are...
> 
> View attachment 3878221



Those white sunnies are awesome!


----------



## kirsten

Dahls said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Would you mind sharing the upc for the shadow?


810428030257 [emoji4]


----------



## Dahls

kirsten said:


> 810428030257 [emoji4]


Thank you!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Went to Nordstrom at Alderwood WA this evening and I found this Romeo & Juliet Couture in sage color.  I had one in pink and love it.  I am getting another color.  The cashier scanned it and say it's $.01!  Yes, it's a penny.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

bagladyseattle said:


> View attachment 3878339
> 
> 
> Went to Nordstrom at Alderwood WA this evening and I found this Romeo & Juliet Couture in sage color.  I had one in pink and love it.  I am getting another color.  The cashier scanned it and say it's $.01!  Yes, it's a penny.



Congrats on your [emoji882][emoji322][emoji322][emoji126]


----------



## ilysukixD

Look at what I found during the clear the rack event!! Michael Kors Collection Miranda Bucket Bag in Colbalt Blue!!! $105 after the 25% off!!!


----------



## lilpie

Does rack still do charge and send? Tried to place an order and they said they don’t do phone orders....


----------



## meowmix318

lilpie said:


> Does rack still do charge and send? Tried to place an order and they said they don’t do phone orders....


Unfortunately most locations do not anymore


----------



## deathcookie

Anybody gotten a case with their sunglass purchase recently? I don't understand why they don't stock them anymore and I'm running out of extra cases! TIA


----------



## bagnutt

Looks like Rack is doing Black Friday, the store opens at 8am day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## 28thofmay

Has anyone found any Adidas NMDs? I have found a couple recently W&R, but if anyone sees a men’s size 7.5 or 8 please let me know!


----------



## pursepectives

bagnutt said:


> Looks like Rack is doing Black Friday, the store opens at 8am day after Thanksgiving.
> View attachment 3879498


A SA said it'd be 30% off red tag items.


----------



## Leto

deathcookie said:


> Anybody gotten a case with their sunglass purchase recently? I don't understand why they don't stock them anymore and I'm running out of extra cases! TIA



I talked to a SA the other day about that. They said they don’t get cases anymore. All glasses just arrive in a big box. I’m super bummed about that.


----------



## bagshoemisses

deathcookie said:


> Anybody gotten a case with their sunglass purchase recently? I don't understand why they don't stock them anymore and I'm running out of extra cases! TIA



I still get cases at my store. They have them in the back and just go get the brand I'm looking for. What brand do you need? Perhaps I can mail it to you free of charge.


----------



## all7s

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Do you $100 like them? I don’t think they’re cute but who am I to judge I just bought these Jeffrey Campbell slides with bondage bears!  I will say this about the slides I only paid $22.50 so even if I only wear them once I won’t be too upset about how much I paid vs how much use I get out of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877534
> View attachment 3877535


Awwww very cute! Congratulations! I could only tell they were bears from the online view, the detailing is awesome! Are the bears plastic or leather? Thank you for the photo and have lots of fun!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

all7s said:


> Awwww very cute! Congratulations! I could only tell they were bears from the online view, the detailing is awesome! Are the bears plastic or leather? Thank you for the photo and have lots of fun!



The bears are like mini stuffed animals. I think the exterior is some kind of plastic/vinyl but they’re aren’t hard.


----------



## deathcookie

bagshoemisses said:


> I still get cases at my store. They have them in the back and just go get the brand I'm looking for. What brand do you need? Perhaps I can mail it to you free of charge.


That is very very kind of you!  They are D&G but I'm thinking I could maybe just try a different Racks and see if I find one that has cases and maybe they'll give me one if I show my receipt?


----------



## bagshoemisses

One of the resellers posted she found Louboutin and Moschino shoes both for a penny. Wowwww!


----------



## babycinnamon

bagshoemisses said:


> One of the resellers posted she found Louboutin and Moschino shoes both for a penny. Wowwww!



What?!? Wow!! Shocked... 

She must have some kind of inside info or no..?


----------



## bagshoemisses

babycinnamon said:


> What?!? Wow!! Shocked...
> 
> She must have some kind of inside info or no..?



I'm thinking she must have, cause there is nooo way.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted Today early morning. MCM backpack wt I saw this same bag at the sample sale about two weeks ago same price 369.00  MCM large wallet rt 129.00. MCM tote from anniversary sale 349.00 no picture. Marc Jacobs suede bag two hundred price range.


----------



## Anisa96

deathcookie said:


> Anybody gotten a case with their sunglass purchase recently? I don't understand why they don't stock them anymore and I'm running out of extra cases! TIA


I work at a Rack, but not in Accessories, all I hear on the walkie all day is customers wanting sunglass cases and there not being any most of the time.


----------



## AnnaFreud

deathcookie said:


> Anybody gotten a case with their sunglass purchase recently? I don't understand why they don't stock them anymore and I'm running out of extra cases! TIA



Same thing happened to me with a recent sunglasses purchase. Usually they can dig out a different brand case to give me. I've been told by several SA that they get their sunglasses and cases in separate shipment and not in the same quantities. Lately they haven't received any shipment for cases.


----------



## Kidclarke

They don't have sunglass cases at my store either. I usually don't buy expensive sunglasses because I always end up scratching them but I saw the sparkly red Kate Spade Ursula ones at NR and had to have them.

I had trouble finding a big enough case anywhere, but I ended up finding a cute Fendi case later on when I went with my grandma to the eye doctor. The case was 5 euro and was a perfect fit.


----------



## krissa

had an awful morning at work so I took half day and left early. Against my better judgment I went to take a peek at the rack, saw nqc boxes so I went thru every aisle. Then I found these Joie pumps marked for a penny. Major win! Markdowns were last night and I found a pair of dolce vita sandals in my size, too.


----------



## LuxeDeb

deathcookie said:


> That is very very kind of you!  They are D&G but I'm thinking I could maybe just try a different Racks and see if I find one that has cases and maybe they'll give me one if I show my receipt?



I know this has been hit or miss for some, but I have never been turned down from getting a sunglass case at the full line Nordstrom. I always bring the sunglasses and Rack receipt with me (although I don't always get asked for the receipt). It's been a while since my Racks have had sunglass cases. Try the full line store. I have gotten probably a dozen cases that way over the past 2 years!


----------



## natalia0128

Designer name


----------



## samanthaleee

krissa said:


> View attachment 3881875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had an awful morning at work so I took half day and left early. Against my better judgment I went to take a peek at the rack, saw nqc boxes so I went thru every aisle. Then I found these Joie pumps marked for a penny. Major win! Markdowns were last night and I found a pair of dolce vita sandals in my size, too.


LOVE them! Congrats!


----------



## sarasmom

I noticed that the NR app doesn't save my items in the cart anymore. Anyone else have this issue? I did the update also and still same problem


----------



## bagnutt

RE sunglasses cases: several of the Racks that I visit regularly have new sunglass display cases. There are bins at the bottom of the display with flip top lids and all of the cases are stored there. It’s kind of “self-service”. I check it often to see what types of cases they have and have noticed mostly Tom Ford, Marc Jacobs, Kate Spade, Calvin Klein and occasionally Gucci.


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> RE sunglasses cases: several of the Racks that I visit regularly have new sunglass display cases. There are bins at the bottom of the display with flip top lids and all of the cases are stored there. It’s kind of “self-service”. I check it often to see what types of cases they have and have noticed mostly Tom Ford, Marc Jacobs, Kate Spade, Calvin Klein and occasionally Gucci.



Here is a pic. This store happens to be out of cases ☹️


----------



## bagnutt

krissa said:


> View attachment 3881875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had an awful morning at work so I took half day and left early. Against my better judgment I went to take a peek at the rack, saw nqc boxes so I went thru every aisle. Then I found these Joie pumps marked for a penny. Major win! Markdowns were last night and I found a pair of dolce vita sandals in my size, too.



Thanks for posting about shoe markdowns and your unicorn! I found a pair of those Joie pumps in my size, but they rang up $47.50 at the register so I left them ☹️
I did see lots of great deals on sandals though, mid range brands priced $15 to $30. 
I thought there might be some hidden penny items and had the SA price check like 12 pairs of shoes, struck out on every one!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

bagnutt said:


> Thanks for posting about shoe markdowns and your unicorn! I found a pair of those Joie pumps in my size, but they rang up $47.50 at the register so I left them ☹️
> I did see lots of great deals on sandals though, mid range brands priced $15 to $30.
> I thought there might be some hidden penny items and had the SA price check like 12 pairs of shoes, struck out on every one!



Keep checking—good rack karma oughta come your way soon since you post deals for the community so often!!!! I’d post more, but either I’m bad at finding deals, or my local racks are not as good as the SF ones (I think that’s where you’re at).  Hope it rains [emoji882][emoji882][emoji882][emoji882][emoji882][emoji882][emoji882] for you!!!!


----------



## Michelle1x

Can anyone tell me if the Colma rack is still in the same location or has it moved yet? 
I'm trying to create a map for black friday.................


----------



## intrigue

My local Rack will be 30% off RT on Black Friday. 

Also, all women’s clearance clothing (dresses, sweaters, tops, pants) will be an additional 50% off RT if the item is tagged $15 or less. 

Not sure if this will be the same for all locations.


----------



## noshoepolish

sarasmom said:


> I noticed that the NR app doesn't save my items in the cart anymore. Anyone else have this issue? I did the update also and still same problem



Make sure you are still logged in.


----------



## krissa

bagnutt said:


> Thanks for posting about shoe markdowns and your unicorn! I found a pair of those Joie pumps in my size, but they rang up $47.50 at the register so I left them ☹️
> I did see lots of great deals on sandals though, mid range brands priced $15 to $30.
> I thought there might be some hidden penny items and had the SA price check like 12 pairs of shoes, struck out on every one!



Weird. I wonder if the rack I go to marked them down early. Sometimes they don’t go “live” until a certain date, but if they’re marked they have to honor it. If you see them again I’d def have them scan them (at register not mobile) just to see.


----------



## sarasmom

noshoepolish said:


> Make sure you are still logged in.



Thanks I never noticed that it logged me out, not sure when that happened


----------



## jappel13

paradise392 said:


> i never find anything at the locations by me. Has anyone had any luck finding at the Westbhry, Manhasset, or Flushing locations in New York?



I am in your same neighborhood and seldom have found anything at westbury or manhasset (though I don't frequent). I saw a few Burberry coats at westbury a few years back. Never been to flushing.


----------



## nashpoo

Black leather Stuart Weitzman highlands! Glad to grab another pair. I really don't like the new version of the highlands [emoji24] the heel is so thick.


----------



## lilpie

nashpoo said:


> Black leather Stuart Weitzman highlands! Glad to grab another pair. I really don't like the new version of the highlands [emoji24] the heel is so thick.
> 
> View attachment 3884979
> 
> View attachment 3884980



so lucky, it’s hard to find this in small sizes. Congrats!


----------



## nashpoo

lilpie said:


> so lucky, it’s hard to find this in small sizes. Congrats!



I know!! My Nordstrom rack has an entire table full of the highlands in grey suede.. But they're all size 9-11!! I found these without a box in the size 6 section haha.


----------



## randr21

nashpoo said:


> Black leather Stuart Weitzman highlands! Glad to grab another pair. I really don't like the new version of the highlands [emoji24] the heel is so thick.
> 
> View attachment 3884979
> 
> View attachment 3884980


So jealous, I also am not a fan of the highland replacements. I've resorted to ebay to find my sz.


----------



## cinderella0087

intrigue said:


> My local Rack will be 30% off RT on Black Friday.
> 
> Also, all women’s clearance clothing (dresses, sweaters, tops, pants) will be an additional 50% off RT if the item is tagged $15 or less.
> 
> Not sure if this will be the same for all locations.



Confirmed yesterday that this will be happening in Seattle locations. 

Also, FWIW, I bought two w&r items yesterday that were NOT marked final sale. None of them appeared to be.


----------



## nashpoo

randr21 said:


> So jealous, I also am not a fan of the highland replacements. I've resorted to ebay to find my sz.



I wonder why they had to replace something that was already so perfect!! I was stalking eBay for so long too!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted MCM gold tote bag wt 269.00. LongChamp plaid nylon tote rt 140.00. LongChamp orange nylon tote wt 89.97. This location confirmed black friday sales at 30% off rt ending on Monday. Manager didn't mention additional mark downs.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

cinderella0087 said:


> Confirmed yesterday that this will be happening in Seattle locations.
> 
> Also, FWIW, I bought two w&r items yesterday that were NOT marked final sale. None of them appeared to be.


How to know which items are marked for final sale?


----------



## bagnutt

sweetgirlblog said:


> How to know which items are marked for final sale?



Shoes have purple stickers that say FINAL SALE

Bags have hang tags that say FINAL SALE


----------



## bagnutt

I think someone was asking about Colma Rack. It has moved to its new location at Serramonte Center. Very clean, bright store, so fer sure an upgrade. Didn’t see any designer bags. Spotted some red tag Chloe and Loubs.


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> I think someone was asking about Colma Rack. It has moved to its new location at Serramonte Center. Very clean, bright store, so fer sure an upgrade. Didn’t see any designer bags. Spotted some red tag Chloe and Loubs.
> View attachment 3886856
> 
> View attachment 3886859



PS - designer clothing clearance consists of 1 rack. No bueno.


----------



## sweetgirlblog

bagnutt said:


> Shoes have purple stickers that say FINAL SALE
> 
> Bags have hang tags that say FINAL SALE


thanks


----------



## Michelle1x

bagnutt said:


> PS - designer clothing clearance consists of 1 rack. No bueno.


Thanks, that was me asking about Colma.
In general, I prefer the strip mall locations for Racks, easier to get in and out.
  I don't like having to find parking for a general mall location.


----------



## bagnutt

Suede SW nudist, red tagged at $75


----------



## Kidclarke

I apologize as am sure this has been asked before, but I can't find it searching.

What does RT stand for?


----------



## elyseindc

Kidclarke said:


> I apologize as am sure this has been asked before, but I can't find it searching.
> 
> What does RT stand for?



No worries! It stands for red tag.


----------



## sarasmom

I have never gone in store for Black Friday, do they put out new clearance that morning?


----------



## Kidclarke

elyseindc said:


> No worries! It stands for red tag.


Ah, thank you!


----------



## lbg4unme

FYI Black Friday extra 30% on clearance is already online (started last night). Happy Thanksgiving to you all.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Happy Thanksgiving/CTR/Black Friday!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Random finds online. 
I wish the ALC jacket was in my size, such a steal!


----------



## peacelovesequin

If anyone likes Havaianas, go quick!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Minkoff.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Was someone looking for Shinola's watches?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Btw, *full line* has started markdowns on designer items. Only 40% off.
Bookmark now and keep watching for price drops!


----------



## bakeacookie

peacelovesequin said:


> Was someone looking for Shinola's watches?



Me! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## krisvoys

Does anyone have any insight on this...I am thinking about driving over an hour to go to a "designer" rack for Black Friday. I know they don't get shipments on holidays so will they have any new designer items out today? Like the refurbished handbags


----------



## bagnutt

I found my Chloe Marcie on BF last year (it was a refurb). It had just come in as it was still on the rack outside the stock room waiting for a security tag. I snatched it right up!


----------



## tintinay

Does anyone know what time nordstrom rack open today?


----------



## pursepectives

Check your emails -- $5 note to spend today


----------



## krisvoys

bagnutt said:


> I found my Chloe Marcie on BF last year (it was a refurb). It had just come in as it was still on the rack outside the stock room waiting for a security tag. I snatched it right up!



Good to know! Thank you!


----------



## bagnutt

Not much designer in East Palo Alto today (shoes and bags). Spotted a Moschino Transformers backpack $479 WT. 
I got a pair of Bal sunglasses for $45 and a Michele sport sail watch for $390. They had two more of the Michele watches if anyone is looking for one. I think they still do charge send with manager approval. It was the only style that was red tagged. 
Didn’t check out the clothes, the designer racks were mobbed today.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Anyone know if they’ll have the 0% APR promo again?


----------



## lms910

My new Burberry backpack! $123 after red tag


----------



## bagnutt

EPA also had a few of the gold MCM totes $279 WT


----------



## Kapster

Nothing too exciting to report from the Chicago Ave NR except for a pair of Dolce & Gabbana sunglasses that ended up being $9! They're a men's style but fit my face haha.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

peacelovesequin said:


> Was someone looking for Shinola's watches?



Thanks for posting this! I have wanted a Shinola for over a year (I keep seeing Shinola posters in the bus shelters in my city), but could not justify buying another watch. However, this two-tone style really caught my eye and I decided to take the plunge after seeing your post. Supposedly I got the last one in stock so am keeping my fingers crossed that it actually ships.


----------



## randr21

Diamond Dazed said:


> Thanks for posting this! I have wanted a Shinola for over a year (I keep seeing Shinola posters in the bus shelters in my city), but could not justify buying another watch. However, this two-tone style really caught my eye and I decided to take the plunge after seeing your post. Supposedly I got the last one in stock so am keeping my fingers crossed that it actually ships.



I only discovered shinola this year and I love my watch from them.


----------



## sdkitty

got these AG luxe denim skinnies on clearance for $49 (currently on AG website for $178)


----------



## incurablehumanist

sdkitty said:


> got these AG luxe denim skinnies on clearance for $49 (currently on AG website for $178)


Nice! I got the AG Jodi Crop Side Slit for $47... and they're still on AG's website for $225  (They're supposed to be cropped but on me they're full-length, haha)

On another note, I have quite a few pieces of midrange (j. crew, madewell, pilcro) and designer (rag & bone, paige, frame, current/elliot, mcguire) denim but this is my first pair of AG jeans and I can already tell they're going to be one of my favorites!


----------



## VernisCerise

Nothing special at my rack, I only got a pair of jbrand jeans for $30.


----------



## sdkitty

incurablehumanist said:


> Nice! I got the AG Jodi Crop Side Slit for $47... and they're still on AG's website for $225  (They're supposed to be cropped but on me they're full-length, haha)
> 
> On another note, I have quite a few pieces of midrange (j. crew, madewell, pilcro) and designer (rag & bone, paige, frame, current/elliot, mcguire) denim but this is my first pair of AG jeans and I can already tell they're going to be one of my favorites!


good deal on yours
I could have saved 30% if I got them today but they would have been gone


----------



## sdkitty

VernisCerise said:


> Nothing special at my rack, I only got a pair of jbrand jeans for $30.


seems like a good deal to me


----------



## krisvoys




----------



## krisvoys

Just spotted, extra 30 off too!


----------



## krissa

krisvoys said:


> View attachment 3889521



[emoji7] no final sale. Nice!


----------



## bakeacookie

Is it still 30% off today?


----------



## babycinnamon

bakeacookie said:


> Is it still 30% off today?



Yup. I think it’s until Monday iirc seeing the signs in store [emoji848]


----------



## bakeacookie

babycinnamon said:


> Yup. I think it’s until Monday iirc seeing the signs in store [emoji848]



Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## peacelovesequin

More online finds.


----------



## peacelovesequin

bakeacookie said:


> Me! Thanks for the heads up!



No problem!



Diamond Dazed said:


> Thanks for posting this! I have wanted a Shinola for over a year (I keep seeing Shinola posters in the bus shelters in my city), but could not justify buying another watch. However, this two-tone style really caught my eye and I decided to take the plunge after seeing your post. Supposedly I got the last one in stock so am keeping my fingers crossed that it actually ships.



(fingers and toes crossed) I hope it ships. It's a beautiful watch for an amazing price!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

First Penny Find!

ATM skirt. Retails $198. 





Picked up some nice basic tees from Champion x Todd Snyder, Apiece Apart shorts, Phillip Lim cream slacks and Puma slides.


----------



## clearancehellen219

Saint Laurent Jacket, Still in store for 4,995


----------



## peacelovesequin

clearancehellen219 said:


> Saint Laurent Jacket, Still in store for 4,995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3889673



PM'ed you


----------



## peacelovesequin

NYYankeeGrl said:


> First Penny Find!
> 
> ATM skirt. Retails $198.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up some nice basic tees from Champion x Todd Snyder, Apiece Apart shorts, Phillip Lim cream slacks and Puma slides.



Congrats on the ✨ find!  
How much were the Champion x Todd Snyder pieces?


----------



## hedgwin99

Thank you @bagnutt!! I scored the Michele watch you posted!


----------



## bagnutt

hedgwin99 said:


> Thank you @bagnutt!! I scored the Michele watch you posted!
> View attachment 3889780



Congrats! Did you find one in your local store?


----------



## applecidered

I got this RM nubuck hobo online. Dunno if I will keep but I figured I might as well take a look when it is shipped and delivered...

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/2201751/rebecca-minkoff-convertible-nubuck-hobo-bag-with-biker-studs?color=DEEP LAVEN


----------



## meowmix318

Rather lack luster yesterday at the Pasadena Rack (But saw a dolce and gabanna wallet in the jewelry case for $300 something that was red tag. The walker felt plastic like though so didn't buy it) and the Upland location.

I think I have given up on the Rack but glad all the other tpf members have been scoring some excellent deals


----------



## bakeacookie

I think it’s super hit or miss, more so now with the increased prices. 

But it’s still fun to try and find some gems. 

I’m wondering if I’m brave enough for Metro Pointe tomorrow.


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> I think it’s super hit or miss, more so now with the increased prices.
> 
> But it’s still fun to try and find some gems.
> 
> I’m wondering if I’m brave enough for Metro Pointe tomorrow.



I told my mom yesterday that we should have gone there. But she reminded me that I didn't buy anything there last year and has mentioned that the prices were not that great. 

Good luck and looking forward to reading about your purchases


----------



## bakeacookie

meowmix318 said:


> I told my mom yesterday that we should have gone there. But she reminded me that I didn't buy anything there last year and has mentioned that the prices were not that great.
> 
> Good luck and looking forward to reading about your purchases



Metro Pointe has the worse pricing. It seems almost more than the designer sales that Nordstrom has! 

I’ll report back if I go!


----------



## hedgwin99

hedgwin99 said:


> Thank you @bagnutt!! I scored the Michele watch you posted!
> View attachment 3889780



I called the local store by me in NJ. Apparently they had one and was sold right away. I called up the Union Square in NYC, they told me they have one as well but it’s a square design with pearly face without diamonds. So not sure if I want to brave the cold/holiday shoppers and go into NYC to check out


----------



## krisvoys

bakeacookie said:


> Metro Pointe has the worse pricing. It seems almost more than the designer sales that Nordstrom has!
> 
> I’ll report back if I go!



I went yesterday! Didn't find much. They had a lot of jimmy chop bags, a ferragamo I posted yesterday and a Balenciaga bag that was very manly in my opinion. Saw a Veda shiny leather jacket in a couple sizes for 3xx which seemed like a good deal. Other than that didn't see much in clothing and nothing in shoes but I only checked my size (10-11). 

Good luck if u go! Hopefully they put more out!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Online


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> Metro Pointe has the worse pricing. It seems almost more than the designer sales that Nordstrom has!
> 
> I’ll report back if I go!


Which I find myself buying more from Nordstrom when they have their sales. Sad that the Rack isn't what it used to be but I hope you aren't getting run over by the large number of people at Metro Pointe


----------



## meowmix318

krisvoys said:


> I went yesterday! Didn't find much. They had a lot of jimmy chop bags, a ferragamo I posted yesterday and a Balenciaga bag that was very manly in my opinion. Saw a Veda shiny leather jacket in a couple sizes for 3xx which seemed like a good deal. Other than that didn't see much in clothing and nothing in shoes but I only checked my size (10-11).
> 
> Good luck if u go! Hopefully they put more out!


That's a shame


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

meowmix318 said:


> Rather lack luster yesterday at the Pasadena Rack (But saw a dolce and gabanna wallet in the jewelry case for $300 something that was red tag. The walker felt plastic like though so didn't buy it) and the Upland location.
> 
> I think I have given up on the Rack but glad all the other tpf members have been scoring some excellent deals



Did you visit the West Covina Rack this weekend? I didn’t see anything good at the Pasadena location either. I’m contemplating going to the West Covina Rack but I’m afraid that it’ll be a waste of time as well.


----------



## lbg4unme

Bellevue, WA has 3 of the Michele watches if anyone is interested!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

peacelovesequin said:


> Congrats on the ✨ find!
> How much were the Champion x Todd Snyder pieces?



Thanks. I got two tees and two tanks. All were around $10.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Eep computer crashed. Double post.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Stuart Weitzman gladiator sandals rt 84.00 after discount.


----------



## meowmix318

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Did you visit the West Covina Rack this weekend? I didn’t see anything good at the Pasadena location either. I’m contemplating going to the West Covina Rack but I’m afraid that it’ll be a waste of time as well.


I haven't. Figured I didn't want to deal with the traffic at the mall because of the holiday weekend. But there have been times where I did find some good things. But that was how it was at Pasadena. And more and more Pasadena has been a major miss


----------



## ladybeaumont

Red tagged tops that are $15 or less have an additonal 50% off at my rack.


----------



## Michelle1x

I got these Dior sunnies (red tag at $99.97).  They are not so reals, they are called Dior Mania.  The red tag on these is beat up and I can't get my camera to take a good pic.  The sku is 762753940087


----------



## afsweet

clearancehellen219 said:


> Saint Laurent Jacket, Still in store for 4,995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3889673



how much was this at NR? i'm dreaming of a saint laurent leather jacket i just tried on the other day, but it's $2500, and i'm not sure i can justify that.


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone seen any Burberry quilted jackets?

A girl I follow on IG just scored 3 different ones at her NR. I’ve been wanting one but I won’t pay full price.


----------



## pursepectives

sparksfly said:


> Anyone seen any Burberry quilted jackets?
> 
> A girl I follow on IG just scored 3 different ones at her NR. I’ve been wanting one but I won’t pay full price.


I saw those too  I got one for $250 at the Burberry outlet over black Friday weekend. They don't take phone orders though, which is annoying.


----------



## sparksfly

pursepectives said:


> I saw those too  I got one for $250 at the Burberry outlet over black Friday weekend. They don't take phone orders though, which is annoying.


I’m curious how much she’s gonna mark them up when she sells them. Oh wow that’s really good. The outlet near me never has sales. It’s basically a store haha


----------



## pursepectives

sparksfly said:


> I’m curious how much she’s gonna mark them up when she sells them. Oh wow that’s really good. The outlet near me never has sales. It’s basically a store haha


 probably quite a bit, they're classics and almost never go on sale. 

Sales should be consistent across outlet stores I think. They will also do charge sends from other stores and ship to your home.

Also check out the official Burberry website? There's a sale going on.


----------



## sparksfly

pursepectives said:


> probably quite a bit, they're classics and almost never go on sale.
> 
> Sales should be consistent across outlet stores I think. They will also do charge sends from other stores and ship to your home.
> 
> Also check out the official Burberry website? There's a sale going on.


Is it possible to do phone orders?

I’m wondering if since they revamped the classic, if the older style will be on sale.


----------



## bakeacookie

Try department stores. I’ve gotten my quilted coat there for 40% off, can go down more if you’re an XS in Bloomies. But you have to look in the off seasons.


----------



## pursepectives

sparksfly said:


> Is it possible to do phone orders?
> 
> I’m wondering if since they revamped the classic, if the older style will be on sale.


no you have to go in person to purchase, even for a charge send. But you can call to check inventory. The copford style is on sale, the grape and sapphire blue color are cheaper then the other colors.


----------



## Michelle1x

Until midnight tonight, Rack online is giving a $20 note (to be used in dec) for any $150 purchase.

There's some pretty good Gucci sunglasses online for $119.97.  Plus if you buy them online you get the box and case.
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/2069192/gucci-womens-cat-eye-sunglasses?color=GREY BLK STRIPE

Also a bunch of Pradas and even a few Bulgari's for $99.  Just FYI.

Edit- here's a Dolce and Gabbana for $29- so you can combine this with the Gucci, total is around $130 for both if you subtract out the december note.
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...-sunglasses?color=GREEN MARBLE-GREEN GRADIENT


----------



## natalia0128

sparksfly said:


> Anyone seen any Burberry quilted jackets?
> 
> A girl I follow on IG just scored 3 different ones at her NR. I’ve been wanting one but I won’t pay full price.


Last time, fullline Norstrom


----------



## lvchanelboy

sparksfly said:


> Anyone seen any Burberry quilted jackets?
> 
> A girl I follow on IG just scored 3 different ones at her NR. I’ve been wanting one but I won’t pay full price.


Check Saks Designer sale and call some stores too, sometimes they have more than what's posted online. I've gotten some for 60% off there.


----------



## bakeacookie

I think I found the IG post with 3 Burberry jackets. She listed for $380-400 shipped, so the sale jackets at Nordstrom would be about the same. 

How much are they at the rack now? I got one before for $250, but it was a different style. 

But at least with the Nordies or boutique sales, it’s new and can be tailored if needed.


----------



## Michelle1x

bakeacookie said:


> I think I found the IG post with 3 Burberry jackets. She listed for $380-400 shipped, so the sale jackets at Nordstrom would be about the same.
> 
> How much are they at the rack now? I got one before for $250, but it was a different style.
> 
> But at least with the Nordies or boutique sales, it’s new and can be tailored if needed.



Also Ca and many other states have 10% tax now, which really adds up on these pricey items.  I used to never think about tax when I compared my store purchases to what I can get on ebay- but now I do.


----------



## sarasmom

sparksfly said:


> Anyone seen any Burberry quilted jackets?
> 
> A girl I follow on IG just scored 3 different ones at her NR. I’ve been wanting one but I won’t pay full price.



I saw the post also. I have seen them at NR for 199, sometimes 249. And they come in spurts. I never find my size though.


----------



## olalahia

pursepectives said:


> I saw those too  I got one for $250 at the Burberry outlet over black Friday weekend. They don't take phone orders though, which is annoying.



That's a very good price! Normally it's $350


----------



## AnnaFreud

lbg4unme said:


> Bellevue, WA has 3 of the Michele watches if anyone is interested!



Do they do charge sends?


----------



## lbg4unme

AnnaFreud said:


> Do they do charge sends?



I’m not sure but another TPFer called and the clearance watches were gone.


----------



## krisvoys

Michelle1x said:


> Also Ca and many other states have 10% tax now, which really adds up on these pricey items.  I used to never think about tax when I compared my store purchases to what I can get on ebay- but now I do.



I agree and different counties in LA are more expensive than others. I bought a w&r purse for 800 and with the tax it was like 875. I'm used to Idaho taxes!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted Final sale tags. The receipt is also stamped final sale. Burberry tote 265.00 wt. Spotted Chloe Marcie medium satchel in grey and beige color wt final sale 669.97. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
  There were plenty of high end designer bags final sale. YSL, Burberry, MCM, Valentino. I was in this location early morning. Most of these bags didn't have authentic cards or dust bags. Some bags were missing straps and you can see some type of damage on them.


----------



## hedgwin99

AnnaFreud said:


> Do they do charge sends?





lbg4unme said:


> I’m not sure but another TPFer called and the clearance watches were gone.



I called the store. But the SA at Accessories department told me there are no Michele Watches on clearance


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

mzbaglady1 said:


> Spotted Final sale tags. The receipt is also stamped final sale. Burberry tote 265.00 wt. Spotted Chloe Marcie medium satchel in grey and beige color wt final sale 669.97.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895383
> View attachment 3895384
> View attachment 3895385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were plenty of high end designer bags final sale. YSL, Burberry, MCM, Valentino. I was in this location early morning. Most of these bags didn't have authentic cards or dust bags. Some bags were missing straps and you can see some type of damage on them.


Sent you a PM


----------



## Leto

mzbaglady1 said:


> Spotted Final sale tags. The receipt is also stamped final sale. Burberry tote 265.00 wt. Spotted Chloe Marcie medium satchel in grey and beige color wt final sale 669.97.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895383
> View attachment 3895384
> View attachment 3895385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were plenty of high end designer bags final sale. YSL, Burberry, MCM, Valentino. I was in this location early morning. Most of these bags didn't have authentic cards or dust bags. Some bags were missing straps and you can see some type of damage on them.



Visited two racks in the DC area and also saw worn and refinishing bag, but no final sale. No stamp on the receipt either.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Leto said:


> Visited two racks in the DC area and also saw worn and refinishing bag, but no final sale. No stamp on the receipt either.


The Purple tag the receipt is stamped the other tags for worn and refinished are returnable. This was my first time I saw the purple tags.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

(fingers and toes crossed) I hope it ships. It's a beautiful watch for an amazing price! [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I got my watch today! Love it


----------



## randr21

Looks so good on you!  I love that it's not too gold and the face is both square and round.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Looks so good on you. Now I'm wishing I bought it.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

randr21 said:


> Looks so good on you!  I love that it's not too gold and the face is both square and round.





AnnaFreud said:


> Looks so good on you. Now I'm wishing I bought it.



Thank you! I love the retro look of it and the sportiness of the oversized face. Will undoubtedly get a lot of wear out of it.


----------



## peacelovesequin

It came. It looks beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online finds.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

peacelovesequin said:


> It came. It looks beautiful. Congrats!



Peacelovesequin, thanks so much for finding this online!! I never would have known about it otherwise.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Nothing much at my Rack
Spotted a mcm duffle 
They had some designer bags but prices seemed high
Like Tods, Jimmy Choo, Tom Ford


----------



## viba424

From the Rack last week, Phillip Lim. Am I the only one that thinks these are cool? Seems my friends believe they are quite ugly. You won't hurt my feelings..are they bad?


----------



## Tomsmom

viba424 said:


> View attachment 3898406
> 
> From the Rack last week, Phillip Lim. Am I the only one that thinks these are cool? Seems my friends believe they are quite ugly. You won't hurt my feelings..are they bad?



I really like them.  Ignore them


----------



## viba424

Haha you understand me Tomsmom!

I think with some skinny black pants it would be more stylish. These are my frumpy work pants. Maybe Ill wait. I also bought them on my 10 points day but felt I was a little bad from all my black friday spending. I have a little problem with being drawn to these kind of embellished items - have to be careful I dont end up looking like Elvis


----------



## Tomsmom

viba424 said:


> Haha you understand me Tomsmom!
> 
> I think with some skinny black pants it would be more stylish. These are my frumpy work pants. Maybe Ill wait. I also bought them on my 10 points day but felt I was a little bad from all my black friday spending.


They would look awesome with skinny black pants!


----------



## houseof999

viba424 said:


> View attachment 3898406
> 
> From the Rack last week, Phillip Lim. Am I the only one that thinks these are cool? Seems my friends believe they are quite ugly. You won't hurt my feelings..are they bad?


I like them. Wear what you love! You don't dress to make them happy. Good friends accept you as you are.  [emoji6]


----------



## gquinn

viba424 said:


> View attachment 3898406
> 
> From the Rack last week, Phillip Lim. Am I the only one that thinks these are cool? Seems my friends believe they are quite ugly. You won't hurt my feelings..are they bad?



I like them. They remind me of Chanel for some reason.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted Shinola watches rt 200.00 price range.


----------



## hedgwin99

I received my Michele watch. The Rack didn’t ship with authenticity card with the package. Is that going to a problem if I want to take back to an authorized retailers for service and battery changes?


----------



## bagnutt

hedgwin99 said:


> I received my Michele watch. The Rack didn’t ship with authenticity card with the package. Is that going to a problem if I want to take back to an authorized retailers for service and battery changes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898598



Looking good! 
Your Michele watch should have come with an “outer box” that contains the authenticity card and cleaning cloth. East Palo Alto Rack keeps those in the stockroom, so if you didn’t get it with your watch, call the store manager - they probably forgot to include it. I know they had them for that watch because I got one during Black Friday CTR [emoji846]


----------



## hedgwin99

bagnutt said:


> Looking good!
> Your Michele watch should have come with an “outer box” that contains the authenticity card and cleaning cloth. East Palo Alto Rack keeps those in the stockroom, so if you didn’t get it with your watch, call the store manager - they probably forgot to include it. I know they had them for that watch because I got one during Black Friday CTR [emoji846]



Ok great! Thank you


----------



## Luv n bags

This picture doesn’t capture the sparkle of this necklace- Alexis Bittar.  Will look awesome with some Valentino rockstuds!


----------



## Luv n bags

I also picked up this Swarovski pendant.


----------



## meowmix318

tigertrixie said:


> This picture doesn’t capture the sparkle of this necklace- Alexis Bittar.  Will look awesome with some Valentino rockstuds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900577


Agreed and just outstanding find


----------



## MamaSleepy

gquinn said:


> I like them. They remind me of Chanel for some reason.


I like them but perhaps not for daily use. Great for a holiday party!


----------



## buyingpig

tigertrixie said:


> I also picked up this Swarovski pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900598


That's a really cute pendant![emoji7]


----------



## Luv n bags

buyingpig said:


> That's a really cute pendant![emoji7]



Thank you! It was only $44!


----------



## Ling83

N


----------



## mpepe32

Found myself a nice crossbody that they just put out.


----------



## mjewelm

Has anyone seen designer tote bags at their NR recently? Looking for one by YSL/ Givenchy/ Liberty London/ Burberry/ Etc. Just wondering if they are hard to find at a Rack or if I should just splurge at Nordstrom! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## deltalady

mjewelm said:


> Has anyone seen designer tote bags at their NR recently? Looking for one by YSL/ Givenchy/ Liberty London/ Burberry/ Etc. Just wondering if they are hard to find at a Rack or if I should just splurge at Nordstrom!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I bought a YSL Tote at my NR back in September. It was a rare find. But they do pop up from time to time.


----------



## Tiffyhalim

Kay Adefuye said:


> Got this amazing $600 Cole Haan wool jacket for $139!!! Wore it out for the first time for date night with my honey last weekend
> View attachment 3875103
> 
> View attachment 3875104
> 
> View attachment 3875105



You look great on that coat!! Fits perfect!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

mjewelm said:


> Has anyone seen designer tote bags at their NR recently? Looking for one by YSL/ Givenchy/ Liberty London/ Burberry/ Etc. Just wondering if they are hard to find at a Rack or if I should just splurge at Nordstrom!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I think MCM is the easier brand to find tote wise. I’ve seen them in So Cal. 

There should be some burberry totes in the designer sales or at the boutique sale.


----------



## clearancehellen219

mjewelm said:


> Has anyone seen designer tote bags at their NR recently? Looking for one by YSL/ Givenchy/ Liberty London/ Burberry/ Etc. Just wondering if they are hard to find at a Rack or if I should just splurge at Nordstrom!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Found a Givenchy Pandora and a chloe marcie today


----------



## Kay Adefuye

Tiffyhalim said:


> You look great on that coat!! Fits perfect!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## mjewelm

clearancehellen219 said:


> Found a Givenchy Pandora and a chloe marcie today


Just messaged you (I think!)  Thanks so much everyone for the insight.


----------



## Leto

clearancehellen219 said:


> Found a Givenchy Pandora and a chloe marcie today



Pics? That’s amazing. You’re so lucky!


----------



## dichka

mjewelm said:


> Has anyone seen designer tote bags at their NR recently? Looking for one by YSL/ Givenchy/ Liberty London/ Burberry/ Etc. Just wondering if they are hard to find at a Rack or if I should just splurge at Nordstrom!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



These brands always go on sale at nordstrom. Presale already happened, but You can try the stores. If it’s no rush I’d wait.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted some MCM today


----------



## sparksfly

My store had a bunch of $4 jeans. Scored some AG bell bottoms and some not your mothers.

Also scored this Theory suede bomber jacket for $125.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Saw a Chloe Drew bag for $600 and a small Faye for $400. Both final sale. Was so tempted. 

Also saw a pair of ugly AF suede magenta Gucci Princetowns slides with fur for $250. In my size, but the fur and color did not work. Also final sale. 

This final sale nonsense is really bumming me out.


----------



## hedgwin99

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Saw a Chloe Drew bag for $600 and a small Faye for $400. Both final sale. Was so tempted.
> 
> Also saw a pair of ugly AF suede magenta Gucci Princetowns slides with fur for $250. In my size, but the fur and color did not work. Also final sale.
> 
> This final sale nonsense is really bumming me out.



Can you share the location? Can it be charged send?


----------



## kemilia

hedgwin99 said:


> Can you share the location? Can it be charged send?





NYYankeeGrl said:


> Saw a Chloe Drew bag for $600 and a small Faye for $400. Both final sale. Was so tempted.
> 
> Also saw a pair of ugly AF suede magenta Gucci Princetowns slides with fur for $250. In my size, but the fur and color did not work. Also final sale.
> 
> This final sale nonsense is really bumming me out.


Ugly or not, I probably would have gotten the shoes, except I think the fur is kangaroo so maybe I wouldn't. I watch too many nature specials.


----------



## hellokimmiee

What do you guys think? Final sale in Chicago now too

View attachment 3905286


----------



## hellokimmiee

Sorry here we go again


----------



## bakeacookie

Saw on Instagram that there’s a round of markdowns. Some items are marked down to $4.47. Hope some tpfers find some nice things!


----------



## sparksfly

bakeacookie said:


> Saw on Instagram that there’s a round of markdowns. Some items are marked down to $4.47. Hope some tpfers find some nice things!


I found some AG bell bottoms and not your mothers skinny jeans. 

Saw a pair of Paige skinny jeans for $4 but they happened to be pregnancy jeans. My store had them mixed in with clearance but I’ve heard some stores had racks of only $4 items. 

Also saw comments saying the store were scanning the $4 items and another comment saying a sales associate said they’d be $2 soon.


----------



## pursepectives

The markdowns are insane! I've never seen anything like this before. Sadly my stores have mostly been cleared out, but I definitely think some clearance items were missed. How is Nordstrom making money off of this? Even with the amount of stuff people are buying they can't possibly be making a profit, can they?


----------



## BlackApple

five dollar clearance rack. How in the world did I miss that lol. I was just in there last friday and saw nothing like that. What day did this start?


----------



## BlackApple

sparksfly said:


> I found some AG bell bottoms and not your mothers skinny jeans.
> 
> Saw a pair of Paige skinny jeans for $4 but they happened to be pregnancy jeans. My store had them mixed in with clearance but I’ve heard some stores had racks of only $4 items.
> 
> Also saw comments saying the store were scanning the $4 items and another comment saying a sales associate said they’d be $2 soon.


Looks Like I will start stalking. They can't be making money with $2.00 profits. I wonder what is going on.


----------



## sparksfly

One of the resellers I follow bought 99 items for $450 to resell. Insane. She said she sifted through a ton and put a lot back. I’m assuming all the lower end brands got put back because they won’t sell well.


----------



## gquinn

BlackApple said:


> five dollar clearance rack. How in the world did I miss that lol. I was just in there last friday and saw nothing like that. What day did this start?



The $4.47 items started yesterday but not all stores have rounders specific for this. Also, not all stores have physically started marking items down. I went in to my local store and didn't see anything priced at $4.47.


----------



## BlackApple

gquinn said:


> The $4.47 items started yesterday but not all stores have rounders specific for this. Also, not all stores have physically started marking items down. I went in to my local store and didn't see anything priced at $4.47.



Thank you so much! Come to think of it I went on Saturday to and walked the whole store and never saw 4 buck items. I didn't go yesterday. I may call in the morning to a few stores and ask if the promotion is going on vs wasting gas driving to all the racks in my area.


----------



## hellokimmiee

gquinn said:


> The $4.47 items started yesterday but not all stores have rounders specific for this. Also, not all stores have physically started marking items down. I went in to my local store and didn't see anything priced at $4.47.



Same [emoji29] I will check again tomorrow


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

hedgwin99 said:


> Can you share the location? Can it be charged send?


Union Square NYC. I think the Faye is gone (was not there when I was exiting the store). Also from a few days ago :-\.


----------



## jorton

I got a few goodies  the rack mine had was very small. There was a $15 and under rack and also a $5 and under rack. The stuff under $5 was way nicer! I walked away with some Vince Camuto, Topshop, Ella moss, and some Australian boutique/online brands. I’m tempted to hit more stores but I bet a lot of racks cleared out quickly....


----------



## hedgwin99

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Union Square NYC. I think the Faye is gone (was not there when I was exiting the store). Also from a few days ago :-\.



Thank you! You are super lucky to have spotted the Faye! I went there few times.. total mad house n can’t never find anything good[emoji28]


----------



## sarasmom

I am checking my store this morning. I didn't see this I for until late yesterday, hope there's some stuff left. Not that I need anything!


----------



## sarasmom

Nothing good at my store. No $5 rack, looked through clearance and saw mostly junk for $4.47, just t's and only a few, so I guess this is not at every store


----------



## jorton

Go to the rack now! I went last night and today went back and there was a new rack and different items. Also I noticed an employee scanning red tag markdowns on wallets. I found a Marc by Marc jacobs adorable wallet for $12!!! And the clearance purse rack looked stacked to the ceiling almost. Didn’t see any good purse deals but I’m picky. Tons of minkoff and Marc jacobs and some longchamp


----------



## jorton

I’m actually so thrilled that after almost a year of terrible deals at Nordstrom rack we finally got something good!

Edit - pix won’t work. It looked like this but in green


----------



## hellokimmiee

Still didn’t find any $5 deals but I did find this little lady instead. Glad I didn’t purchase the bigger size yesterday. This final sale thing is actually turning out to be a blessing. Was $789 but gotta under $700 with my notes.


----------



## natalia0128

hellokimmiee said:


> Still didn’t find any $5 deals but I did find this little lady instead. Glad I didn’t purchase the bigger size yesterday. This final sale thing is actually turning out to be a blessing. Was $789 but gotta under $700 with my notes.
> 
> View attachment 3906076


great choice


----------



## bagnutt

hellokimmiee said:


> Still didn’t find any $5 deals but I did find this little lady instead. Glad I didn’t purchase the bigger size yesterday. This final sale thing is actually turning out to be a blessing. Was $789 but gotta under $700 with my notes.
> 
> View attachment 3906076



Beautiful bag!!


----------



## bagshoemisses

hellokimmiee said:


> Still didn’t find any $5 deals but I did find this little lady instead. Glad I didn’t purchase the bigger size yesterday. This final sale thing is actually turning out to be a blessing. Was $789 but gotta under $700 with my notes.
> 
> View attachment 3906076



This one is much better and in better condition. Total score.


----------



## Mimmy

hellokimmiee said:


> Still didn’t find any $5 deals but I did find this little lady instead. Glad I didn’t purchase the bigger size yesterday. This final sale thing is actually turning out to be a blessing. Was $789 but gotta under $700 with my notes.
> 
> View attachment 3906076



Beautiful bag!

I have not yet seen ‘final sale’ tags at my Rack, but it would definitely make me more mindful of purchasing!


----------



## Raven18

Will be in London for 3 days month end ..can anyone suggest Designer bargain stores in London for dresses ,shoes,bags ..like rack ,saks off ..

Thanks


----------



## mzbaglady1

It's raining Chloe & Alexander Wang. Spotted early morning Chloe Faye and Marcie. Alexander Wang Rocco bag. Most of these bags were not final sale.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted nest candles that the price mark up is higher than the full retail store during the anniversary sale. This size was around 10.00. Spotted some cute Miu Miu velvet shoes for the holiday. Michele watches also. This location does not do charge sends by phone. They will ship merchandise if you are in the store to purchase.


----------



## vt2159

mzbaglady1 said:


> It's raining Chloe & Alexander Wang. Spotted early morning Chloe Faye and Marcie. Alexander Wang Rocco bag. Most of these bags were not final sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906705
> View attachment 3906709
> View attachment 3906712
> View attachment 3906715
> View attachment 3906705
> View attachment 3906712
> View attachment 3906715



Wow, that is so amazing! Do you know if the store does charge sends? If so, will you please share the location? Thank you!


----------



## mzbaglady1

vt2159 said:


> Wow, that is so amazing! Do you know if the store does charge sends? If so, will you please share the location? Thank you!


The pictures of handbags & candles are the same location. They only do charge sends if you are in the store. No phone orders.


----------



## vt2159

mzbaglady1 said:


> The pictures of handbags & candles are the same location. They only do charge sends if you are in the store. No phone orders.



Thank you for letting me know. I hope you picked up some goodies for you!


----------



## scgirl212

Large size pashli $209 RT


----------



## gquinn

Has anybody seen any designer shawls or large scarfs on sale or at rack prices? I was looking at a Louis Vuitton but all the displayed colors were pilling and snagged so I'm looking for alternatives that aren't $600+. Maybe Burberry??


----------



## pursepectives

gquinn said:


> Has anybody seen any designer shawls or large scarfs on sale or at rack prices? I was looking at a Louis Vuitton but all the displayed colors were pilling and snagged so I'm looking for alternatives that aren't $600+. Maybe Burberry??


Dept stores (Saks at least) had some Burberry scarves, might be sold out though. Burberry stores and online just had a sale. You can also call the outlets for availability, but you have to purchase in person.


----------



## bagnutt

mzbaglady1 said:


> It's raining Chloe & Alexander Wang. Spotted early morning Chloe Faye and Marcie. Alexander Wang Rocco bag. Most of these bags were not final sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906705
> View attachment 3906709
> View attachment 3906712
> View attachment 3906715
> View attachment 3906705
> View attachment 3906712
> View attachment 3906715



What were the prices?


----------



## clearancehellen219

gquinn said:


> Has anybody seen any designer shawls or large scarfs on sale or at rack prices? I was looking at a Louis Vuitton but all the displayed colors were pilling and snagged so I'm looking for alternatives that aren't $600+. Maybe Burberry??


there are some missoni ones on haute look


----------



## mzbaglady1

bagnutt said:


> What were the prices?


Alexander Wang 460.00.  Chloe Green suede Marcie 500.00 price range, tan leather small marcie 400.00 price range, orange Drew 650.00.


----------



## Michelle1x

I went to the Danville Rack tonight (Persimmon place) - nothing meaningful really, and I didn't see any blowout deals on wallets or anything like you all have found.  Ah well good for my wallet.  I was planning on holding off rack spending until Feb - when their designer sale goes to Rack.


----------



## pinky7129

Found this beauty on 31st [emoji7]


----------



## zenzaz

Went to my local Nordstrom Rack with my friend this evening after seeing the lovely posts here about the $4.47 clearance items. At first, I couldn't find anything nice in the clearance racks, but then I spotted a rack of clothes that I think were returned from the fitting rooms. It had a pair of Rag & Bone jeans (Just one size bigger than I am! So close), Seven for All Mankind jeggings, Frame denim shorts, and a few more nice items for $4.47! Most items were too big for me, but just the thrill of finding nice designer denim for such a ridiculously low price was worth the trip. My friend and I definitely had lots of fun and picked up a few items each. I also scored a cute off the shoulder blouse for a penny! Thanks to everyone here who posts with their finds!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Seems like they dropped the price of incoming rockstuds. I think these are cheaper than they were before?


----------



## Luv n bags

hellokimmiee said:


> Seems like they dropped the price of incoming rockstuds. I think these are cheaper than they were before?
> 
> View attachment 3907637
> 
> View attachment 3907638



Yes, they are cheaper.  Just a month ago, I saw a pair for $799 at NR


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Bought this silk Moschino scarf for my mom for the holiday. This is apparently online too in both black and white. I think it's fun!






https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/2272120?cm_mmc=feeds-_-adlucent-_-google-_-pla&utm_source=adlucent&utm_medium=feeds&utm_content=google&utm_campaign=pla&sid=545650&aid=[ADL] [PLA] [Shopping] - Categories - Brand - [Desktop]&kwid=productads-adid^93310058797-device^c-plaid^67589851605-sku^13467560-adType^PLA&color=MULTICOLOUR


----------



## bankygirl

hellokimmiee said:


> Seems like they dropped the price of incoming rockstuds. I think these are cheaper than they were before?
> 
> View attachment 3907637
> 
> View attachment 3907638



That is a significant drop! I am not super knowledgeable about Valentino, but it seems that the Rockstud craze has calmed down a bit, and that may be what is causing the price drop? I do however, still love the flats and would consider picking up a pair at a reasonable price


----------



## pecknnibble

hellokimmiee said:


> Seems like they dropped the price of incoming rockstuds. I think these are cheaper than they were before?
> 
> View attachment 3907637
> 
> View attachment 3907638



This is MUCH more reasonable! Previously, you were better off buying directly from Nordstrom when on sale. 

Still, the deals at Rack are not what they used to be. I’ve seen shoes with a cheaper Nordstrom price than they are at Rack! [emoji849]


----------



## hellokimmiee

bankygirl said:


> That is a significant drop! I am not super knowledgeable about Valentino, but it seems that the Rockstud craze has calmed down a bit, and that may be what is causing the price drop? I do however, still love the flats and would consider picking up a pair at a reasonable price



I know, I debated getting them but $450 is still too much for me. I am glad to see NR is realizing the prices were too high though.



pecknnibble said:


> This is MUCH more reasonable! Previously, you were better off buying directly from Nordstrom when on sale.
> 
> Still, the deals at Rack are not what they used to be. I’ve seen shoes with a cheaper Nordstrom price than they are at Rack! [emoji849]



Agreed. I’ve been finding myself at the full line store much more lately. Also at Neiman Marcus, they have really good sales at second cut.


----------



## Luv n bags

This is still regular price at $129.  Zella Zelfusion Jacket.  I got this for 49.97


----------



## peacelovesequin

Full line (online)


----------



## gquinn

pursepectives said:


> Dept stores (Saks at least) had some Burberry scarves, might be sold out though. Burberry stores and online just had a sale. You can also call the outlets for availability, but you have to purchase in person.





clearancehellen219 said:


> there are some missoni ones on haute look



Thank-you. I guess I'll just cross my fingers and hope to stumble on a Burberry at the rack.


----------



## bankygirl

I'm still on the hunt for a Burberry quilted jacket in any color (except red). If anyone sees an xs around, would you be so kind to give me a heads up? Some stores still do chargesends so I'm hopeful.
Definitely miss the just in feature in the app that let you know what shipments were coming in.


----------



## bankygirl

peacelovesequin said:


> Full line (online)


That black loafer is . Great finds, PLS!


----------



## nashpoo

Stuart Weitzman highlands in a 7.5!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

nashpoo said:


> Stuart Weitzman highlands in a 7.5!
> View attachment 3908363
> 
> View attachment 3908364



I can't believe that Stuart Weitzman charges $800 for boots. Is it just me or its pricing has seriously crept up over the years.


----------



## nashpoo

NYYankeeGrl said:


> I can't believe that Stuart Weitzman charges $800 for boots. Is it just me or its pricing has seriously crept up over the years.



Im not sure honestly haha. They were 800 when I got my first pair a year ago


----------



## sarasmom

bankygirl said:


> I'm still on the hunt for a Burberry quilted jacket in any color (except red). If anyone sees an xs around, would you be so kind to give me a heads up? Some stores still do chargesends so I'm hopeful.
> Definitely miss the just in feature in the app that let you know what shipments were coming in.



Oh wish I had known, I saw one last week in XS navy for $249. Will keep in mind if I see one again.


----------



## mzbaglady1

bankygirl said:


> I'm still on the hunt for a Burberry quilted jacket in any color (except red). If anyone sees an xs around, would you be so kind to give me a heads up? Some stores still do chargesends so I'm hopeful.
> Definitely miss the just in feature in the app that let you know what shipments were coming in.


The full line had the Westbridge Jacket on sale. Put  this name in the search bar for Nordstrom.com and you can see the jacket and web ID number. Call customer service and they might be able to track down a jacket for you.


----------



## Landra

Has anyone done a return at the rack lately? Went today to return 2 sweaters I ordered from hautelook. I had ordered 3.
The sales person gave me a ticket that I dropped off 2 items and my return would be processed later. I asked why she couldn’t do it now and was told this is there new policy. The sweaters were quite expensive. I hope my return is processed soon and correctly. Does anyone know why?


----------



## kramer125

My find today.

Louboutin


----------



## AnnaFreud

Saw a whole handbag rack full of Chloe’s at Metro Pointe this morning, lots of different size and leather Drew, small Faye, and Crossbody mini Marcie. All WT from $1200 to 420. Not refurbished. I was sad, got really excited for a sec thinking they were W/R.


----------



## houseof999

AnnaFreud said:


> Saw a whole handbag rack full of Chloe’s at Metro Pointe this morning, lots of different size and leather Drew, small Faye, and Crossbody mini Marcie. All WT from $1200 to 420. Not refurbished. I was sad, got really excited for a sec thinking they were W/R.


What is WT and W/R?


----------



## AnnaFreud

Landra said:


> Has anyone done a return at the rack lately? Went today to return 2 sweaters I ordered from hautelook. I had ordered 3.
> The sales person gave me a ticket that I dropped off 2 items and my return would be processed later. I asked why she couldn’t do it now and was told this is there new policy. The sweaters were quite expensive. I hope my return is processed soon and correctly. Does anyone know why?



Yep, same thing happened to me today when I went to return HL items. She said they would be processed within 48 hours. My items were placed in a plastic bag with a ticket that was generated after she entered my order number and items I was returning. I gave her major side eyes. I don’t like this new system!


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> Saw a whole handbag rack full of Chloe’s at Metro Pointe this morning, lots of different size and leather Drew, small Faye, and Crossbody mini Marcie. All WT from $1200 to 420. Not refurbished. I was sad, got really excited for a sec thinking they were W/R.



What color was the mini Marcie?


----------



## AnnaFreud

houseof999 said:


> What is WT and W/R?



WT is white tag. WR is worn and refurbished.


----------



## krissa

AnnaFreud said:


> Yep, same thing happened to me today when I went to return HL items. She said they would be processed within 48 hours. My items were placed in a plastic bag with a ticket that was generated after she entered my order number and items I was returning. I gave her major side eyes. I don’t like this new system!



Omg I have so much stuff to return. I don’t like this idea. It’s def bc it takes so long at the register. Some people return an obscene amount of things and not all cashiers can be quick and organized.


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> What color was the mini Marcie?



I saw 2, both in camel/brown.


----------



## gquinn

Not at NR but can be ordered online.... I stumbled on Valentino rockstud ballet flats in patent nude for $372 and black patent/poudre kitten heels caged pumps for $497. Full size range for both.  

PM me for info.


----------



## lbg4unme

gquinn said:


> Not at NR but can be ordered online.... I stumbled on Valentino rockstud ballet flats in patent nude for $372 and black patent/poudre kitten heels caged pumps for $497. Full size range for both.
> 
> PM me for info.



PM’d you!! [emoji847]


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
No chargesends 
Around $1250-$1350


And some expensive flip flops


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> I saw 2, both in camel/brown.


Good it’s not the color I want haha. Thanks!


----------



## bankygirl

sarasmom said:


> Oh wish I had known, I saw one last week in XS navy for $249. Will keep in mind if I see one again.


Thank you so much! I hope you spot another one soon It's the only wishlist item I have left!


----------



## bankygirl

AnnaFreud said:


> Yep, same thing happened to me today when I went to return HL items. She said they would be processed within 48 hours. My items were placed in a plastic bag with a ticket that was generated after she entered my order number and items I was returning. I gave her major side eyes. I don’t like this new system!


Happened to me too. Everything ended up processing fine, but the two days it took were slightly anxiety producing


----------



## bankygirl

mzbaglady1 said:


> The full line had the Westbridge Jacket on sale. Put  this name in the search bar for Nordstrom.com and you can see the jacket and web ID number. Call customer service and they might be able to track down a jacket for you.


Thank you so much! Still a bit too rich for my blood. Hopefully it makes second cut!


----------



## heartfelt

I never usually find deals at NR, but I happened to be by the handbag section today as they were putting out a fresh shipment of bags. I saw a Bal metallic edge city in burgundy ($798), Saint Laurent small topstitch sac de jour ($789), Saint Laurent shopping tote (didn't check price, can't recall the color), Valentino rockstud spiked crossbody in pink (the one without the tophandle), Valentino my rockstud crossbody in beige/nude, Burberry macken crossbody in black leather & check, Burberry Banner bag in black. All were final sale. This was at the Pasadena, CA location.

i bought a Saint Laurent SDJ baby in black:


----------



## gquinn

I bought a lot of random tops and dresses for 4.47 but I think my best finds were this Parker "Khan" sequin gown that retails for $594 and a For Love and Lemons Isabella tank dress ($398) for a penny!

Both were marked a much higher price and just rang up lower.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Cute dress for cheap.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Interesting MJ sandals.


----------



## nicole0612

gquinn said:


> I bought a lot of random tops and dresses for 4.47 but I think my best finds were this Parker "Khan" sequin gown that retails for $594 and a For Love and Lemons Isabella tank dress ($398) for a penny!
> 
> Both were marked a much higher price and just rang up lower.
> View attachment 3909642
> View attachment 3909643



Great finds! I love the long dress!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

I went to the Rack in Atlanta but didn’t see any $4.47 Rack. It’s been a disappointment the last few times I’ve been. Look seeing all the finds.


----------



## Martha Stewart

I grabbed some Veronica Beard pants red tagged for $52.50 that rang up for $4.47. Now I’m curious how many of the items I passed on might have also been $4.47.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

heartfelt said:


> I never usually find deals at NR, but I happened to be by the handbag section today as they were putting out a fresh shipment of bags. I saw a Bal metallic edge city in burgundy ($798), Saint Laurent small topstitch sac de jour ($789), Saint Laurent shopping tote (didn't check price, can't recall the color), Valentino rockstud spiked crossbody in pink (the one without the tophandle), Valentino my rockstud crossbody in beige/nude, Burberry macken crossbody in black leather & check, Burberry Banner bag in black. All were final sale. This was at the Pasadena, CA location.
> 
> i bought a Saint Laurent SDJ baby in black:
> 
> View attachment 3909629



Thanks for the heads up. The Balenciaga City was already gone when I got there. They had the givenchy pandora medium in black for $699. They also had the antigona in medium, black Valentino rockstud tote, and a black Burberry backpack. I saw a bunch of W&R Louboutins some actually looked new size 36 and 38.


----------



## gquinn

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Thanks for the heads up. The Balenciaga City was already gone when I got there. They had the givenchy pandora medium in black for $699. They also had the antigona in medium, black Valentino rockstud tote, and a black Burberry backpack. I saw a bunch of W&R Louboutins some actually looked new size 36 and 38.


Do you know if this location does charge sends still?


----------



## gquinn

nicole0612 said:


> Great finds! I love the long dress!


Thank you! I'm actually considering altering it to a short dress.


----------



## joanah

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Thanks for the heads up. The Balenciaga City was already gone when I got there. They had the givenchy pandora medium in black for $699. They also had the antigona in medium, black Valentino rockstud tote, and a black Burberry backpack. I saw a bunch of W&R Louboutins some actually looked new size 36 and 38.


They don’t do charge sends


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

These were the CL flats that I saw both in a 36 and the Valentino rockstud tote. I also saw white CL sandals and hot pink pigalles in a 38.


----------



## Michelle1x

Anybody know about the next CTR?  Is it Dec 26?  That would be a tuesday.


----------



## babiitrish

Michelle1x said:


> Anybody know about the next CTR?  Is it Dec 26?  That would be a tuesday.


I asked a few days ago and was told it was going to start the 26th.


----------



## sarasmom

Final sale tags have started at the Paramus NJ store. Saw givenchy, CL, Proenza bags, all final sale. Lots of valentinos in the shoe dept , Christian Dior and CLs, all final sale. I don't buy anything that is final sale and so left with nothing


----------



## joanah

sarasmom said:


> Final sale tags have started at the Paramus NJ store. Saw givenchy, CL, Proenza bags, all final sale. Lots of valentinos in the shoe dept , Christian Dior and CLs, all final sale. I don't buy anything that is final sale and so left with nothing


Was it the givenchy Antigona? I’ve been dying for it? Also how much were the cls and Valentino’s? Thanks so much!


----------



## sarasmom

joanah said:


> Was it the givenchy Antigona? I’ve been dying for it? Also how much were the cls and Valentino’s? Thanks so much!



It was not the Antigona, I’m not sure what it’s called, it was really not very nice. All the shoes were around $249


----------



## hedgwin99

sarasmom said:


> It was not the Antigona, I’m not sure what it’s called, it was really not very nice. All the shoes were around $249



Wow! $249 is good price


----------



## ashlie

joanah said:


> Was it the givenchy Antigona? I’ve been dying for it? Also how much were the cls and Valentino’s? Thanks so much!



There are a few at my local TJmaxx. A mini and small I believe. Mini is red. Small I don’t remember-also don’t remember price. Lol. You can pm for the store location if you want so you can contact them.


----------



## destine2b

I am looking for a decent price YSL baby sac. My NR never has any high end bags. So sad


----------



## cocodiamonds

sarasmom said:


> Final sale tags have started at the Paramus NJ store. Saw givenchy, CL, Proenza bags, all final sale. Lots of valentinos in the shoe dept , Christian Dior and CLs, all final sale. I don't buy anything that is final sale and so left with nothing


  Hi this is my local store also can you tell me did they have rock studs!!??


----------



## sarasmom

cocodiamonds said:


> Hi this is my local store also can you tell me did they have rock studs!!??



Hi sent you a pm


----------



## samanthaleee

sarasmom said:


> Final sale tags have started at the Paramus NJ store. Saw givenchy, CL, Proenza bags, all final sale. Lots of valentinos in the shoe dept , Christian Dior and CLs, all final sale. I don't buy anything that is final sale and so left with nothing


Do you happen to remember what sizes you saw CL's in? I'm a 37.5-38 and would totally drive the hour and a half there for them!


----------



## sarasmom

samanthaleee said:


> Do you happen to remember what sizes you saw CL's in? I'm a 37.5-38 and would totally drive the hour and a half there for them!



Hi sorry I don't remember but I did see someone put them in their cart so I think they are gone by now


----------



## samanthaleee

sarasmom said:


> Hi sorry I don't remember but I did see someone put them in their cart so I think they are gone by now


Thank you anyway!


----------



## vt2159

I found SW 5050 flat boots in black for 349.97


----------



## gquinn

vt2159 said:


> I found SW 5050 flat boots in black for 349.97



Were they white tag and marked down with a red clearance sticker??


----------



## gquinn

If anyone spots Stuart Weitzman "Alllegs" in 36.5-37.5 please, please PM me. (Hoping for a location that still might charge send)

Thank you!!


----------



## vt2159

gquinn said:


> Were they white tag and marked down with a red clearance sticker??



It was white tag with no red sticker.


----------



## Luv n bags

Got this Rebecca Minkoff crossbody for my mom for her Xmas gift...reg $325 for $149
	

		
			
		

		
	



They have other colors and styles available.

Also, saw some Valentino light grey patent Maryjanes with a block heel for $599.  I didn’t think this was a great price - was a size 35.5
View attachment 3913734


----------



## gquinn

vt2159 said:


> It was white tag with no red sticker.



Oh I see. I thought they were finally marking down all the SW boots.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I purchased these Valentino Rockstud Ballerinas for $349. I really like them but I’m not sure if they are as comfortable as they feel in the beginning and if the crystals stay on. Does anyone have the same shoes here that could give me some input? Thanks. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I also found these rockstud pumps at my rack. New for 499. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I saw ysl tributes in a size 40 (brown) w&r for 249


----------



## bagnutt

bankygirl said:


> Happened to me too. Everything ended up processing fine, but the two days it took were slightly anxiety producing



Is this just for Haute Look/online purchases that are returned? If I return items that are bought in store and I have the receipt, I expect an immediate refund. Seems like there might be some kind of law about that?
Or perhaps this is seasonal and they don’t want to take time to process returns during the Christmas rush?
What will be next?! Wondering if they will revert back to the 30-day return window.


----------



## bagnutt

No updates regarding returns not being processed immediately on the Rack website... anyone have a pic of a sign that might be posted in store?
RETURN POLICY
Apparel, footwear and accessories (bags, sunglasses, leather goods, jewelry and watches) may be returned unless the item is marked Final Sale or Non-Returnable
Items must be returned within 90 days
Returns received after the 90-day return period are accepted at our discretion. Late returns that are accepted will be subject to a partial refund of 50% of their original sale prices. This will appear on your orders page as 'late-return fee'
Items must be returned in their original packaging, including hangers, hang tags, dust bags, eyewear cases, shoe boxes and gift boxes when applicable
Items must not be worn, altered or damaged Items purchased from Home, Beauty and Vintage events are final sale
Eligible returns will be credited to your original form of tender or a gift card (gift cards cannot be redeemed for cash unless required by law).


----------



## hellokimmiee

bagnutt said:


> No updates regarding returns not being processed immediately on the Rack website... anyone have a pic of a sign that might be posted in store?
> RETURN POLICY
> Apparel, footwear and accessories (bags, sunglasses, leather goods, jewelry and watches) may be returned unless the item is marked Final Sale or Non-Returnable
> Items must be returned within 90 days
> Returns received after the 90-day return period are accepted at our discretion. Late returns that are accepted will be subject to a partial refund of 50% of their original sale prices. This will appear on your orders page as 'late-return fee'
> Items must be returned in their original packaging, including hangers, hang tags, dust bags, eyewear cases, shoe boxes and gift boxes when applicable
> Items must not be worn, altered or damaged Items purchased from Home, Beauty and Vintage events are final sale
> Eligible returns will be credited to your original form of tender or a gift card (gift cards cannot be redeemed for cash unless required by law).



Woah when did this late return policy show up? I don’t remember seeing that before as I have returned things past 90 days and received the full price.


----------



## gquinn

hellokimmiee said:


> Woah when did this late return policy show up? I don’t remember seeing that before as I have returned things past 90 days and received the full price.



I just noticed this in the last few weeks also. This is for online returns BUT it's at their discretion to accept and charge the late fee.

Did you return online items via mail after the return period? 

I'm guessing if you returned online items to a store, they may not know the late fee policy or aren't paying attention to the order date.


----------



## pinky7129

Did anyone ever see or purchase louboutins via hautelook/Nordstrom rack.com?


----------



## meowmix318

I thought the rack always had the 90 day retuen policy and time after is up to the manager if they will accept it or not


----------



## bagnutt

meowmix318 said:


> I thought the rack always had the 90 day retuen policy and time after is up to the manager if they will accept it or not



Most stores are marking their refurb items (handbags and shoes) as “final sale” now so those cannot be returned. I never knew that home items and beauty were not returnable until I read the policy that is published online...
Has anyone seen final sale tags on altered/refinished apparel?


----------



## olalahia

bagnutt said:


> Most stores are marking their refurb items (handbags and shoes) as “final sale” now so those cannot be returned. I never knew that home items and beauty were not returnable until I read the policy that is published online...
> Has anyone seen final sale tags on altered/refinished apparel?



Never returned any beauty items. But good to know that home items can't be returned...


----------



## meowmix318

Clear the Rack begins on line today


----------



## Luv n bags

I ordered these...not like I need another pair of shoes!


----------



## clearancehellen219




----------



## ladybeaumont

Are all red tagged items just 25% off this CTR or do they have those special deals like 50% off dresses, coats, winter wear, etc.?


----------



## aidore

ladybeaumont said:


> Are all red tagged items just 25% off this CTR or do they have those special deals like 50% off dresses, coats, winter wear, etc.?


Just 25% i didnt see any special


----------



## ladybeaumont

aidore said:


> Just 25% i didnt see any special



Thanks!


----------



## natalia0128

My clear the rack for today 
The most amazing finds i would like to point out first 
The first one..CANADA GOOSE AN YES... first time ever i found at my rack my size too for $299 retail for $1150.. the one is currently at Saks for full price 
Alexander Mcqueen scarf for 75$ 
And Saint Laurent sunglass for $22 

I also found Saint Laurent sandals and Dolce & Gabbana shoes 
Few nike shoes 
This is first time ever i found Designer items at my two racks
Thank you for letting me share
I love all items i got today


----------



## sarasmom

natalia0128 said:


> My clear the rack for today
> The most amazing finds i would like to point out first
> The first one..CANADA GOOSE AN YES... first time ever i found at my rack my size too for $299 retail for $1150.. the one is currently at Saks for full price
> Alexander Mcqueen scarf for 75$
> And Saint Laurent sunglass for $22
> 
> I also found Saint Laurent sandals and Dolce & Gabbana shoes
> Few nike shoes
> This is first time ever i found Designer items at my two racks
> Thank you for letting me share
> I love all items i got today



Wow congrats, those are great finds, especially the CG coat!


----------



## natalia0128

sarasmom said:


> Wow congrats, those are great finds, especially the CG coat!


i was shocked when I found CG too. It was in front of me when I got into to coat section.  happy day of my life


----------



## AnnaFreud

Anyone want cheap Longchamp Le Pliage? Saw Medium orange with Black short handle LPs for $79 RT and Medium orange with white Long handle LPs for $89 RT at Marina Pacifica location this morning.


----------



## Pao9

Hello ladies! Haven’t been to a rack in ages as the quality of funds have been horrible! I’m in Chicago and would love to try my luck here! Too many so I want to only visit the good ones! Can anyone recommend the good ones? Thanks!!!!


----------



## ChicagoShopper

Pao9 said:


> Hello ladies! Haven’t been to a rack in ages as the quality of funds have been horrible! I’m in Chicago and would love to try my luck here! Too many so I want to only visit the good ones! Can anyone recommend the good ones? Thanks!!!!


Try State Street or Michigan Ave locations.


----------



## amstevens714

natalia0128 said:


> My clear the rack for today
> The most amazing finds i would like to point out first
> The first one..CANADA GOOSE AN YES... first time ever i found at my rack my size too for $299 retail for $1150.. the one is currently at Saks for full price
> Alexander Mcqueen scarf for 75$
> And Saint Laurent sunglass for $22
> 
> I also found Saint Laurent sandals and Dolce & Gabbana shoes
> Few nike shoes
> This is first time ever i found Designer items at my two racks
> Thank you for letting me share
> I love all items i got today


Amazing items! Can you post pics of the tags?


----------



## bankygirl

Still on the hunt for a Burberry quilted jacket in XS (or even S). If anybody sees one, would you be so kind to give me a heads up? Thank you in advance!


----------



## gquinn

I stumbled on this Self-Portait dress and it was red-tagged for $154 but rang up for $19!!! 

I love it and it fits perfectly!


----------



## amstevens714

gquinn said:


> I stumbled on this Self-Portait dress and it was red-tagged for $154 but rang up for $19!!!
> 
> I love it and it fits perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 3917238



Gorgeous


----------



## clearancehellen219

bankygirl said:


> Still on the hunt for a Burberry quilted jacket in XS (or even S). If anybody sees one, would you be so kind to give me a heads up? Thank you in advance!


I found one in white but my store doesn't do charge sends


----------



## seton

AnnaFreud said:


> Anyone want cheap Longchamp Le Pliage? Saw Medium orange with Black short handle LPs for $79 RT and Medium orange with white Long handle LPs for $89 RT at Marina Pacifica location this morning.



They were on clearance at the NR I went to. This one had so many longchamps on clearance but I only got this Orla Kiely Prefall 2017 bag bc it was 80% off so it wasnt a wasted trip.


----------



## bankygirl

clearancehellen219 said:


> I found one in white but my store doesn't do charge sends


Sending you a DM!


----------



## Shoppinmel

The store I went to didn't have much, but I did find one absolutely amazing score which was unexpected. I went in wanting tall black boots, but found some cute short Aquatalia boots, regularly $450, marked $67. Last year the Aquatalia boots I bought rang up for less than marked, so I hoped that these would too. I didn't expect them to ring up for... 1 cent!!! I was so excited.

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/aquatalia-cameron-weatherproof-wedge-bootie-women/4090770


----------



## Pao9

ChicagoShopper said:


> Try State Street or Michigan Ave locations.



Thanks I will try those!


----------



## llyan

Pao9 said:


> Hello ladies! Haven’t been to a rack in ages as the quality of funds have been horrible! I’m in Chicago and would love to try my luck here! Too many so I want to only visit the good ones! Can anyone recommend the good ones? Thanks!!!!





ChicagoShopper said:


> Try State Street or Michigan Ave locations.


If you're willing to drive a bit out of the city, I usually have good luck at the Northbrook location.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

I got these Aquatalia quilted boots (that look very similar to the last pic, currently selling at Rack.com for $199) for under $20!!!  Super stoked, and congrats to the lady above that scored Aquatalias for $0.01[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

I like Corso Como—they are generally pretty comfy for me, and I was attracted to the distressed bronze color.  Not the cheapest, but was about $38 (with the 25% off during CTR).  It wasn’t until that I got home, and I was trying to remove the stickers that I realized the new price of $49.49 barely covered the old price of $32.99.  There you have it—an example of a new higher price covering an older cheaper price. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]

FYI, this was the Dallas Rack at Parklane.


----------



## aidore

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 3918473
> 
> 
> I like Corso Como—they are generally pretty comfy for me, and I was attracted to the distressed bronze color.  Not the cheapest, but was about $38 (with the 25% off during CTR).  It wasn’t until that I got home, and I was trying to remove the stickers that I realized the new price of $49.49 barely covered the old price of $32.99.  There you have it—an example of a new higher price covering an older cheaper price. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> FYI, this was the Dallas Rack at Parklane.


Thats is so insane...i saw like this several times...when i go to rack sometimes during ctr, stiker  prices are higher than it was few days ago...


----------



## hydrosol

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 3918467
> View attachment 3918468
> View attachment 3918469
> 
> 
> I got these Aquatalia quilted boots (that look very similar to the last pic, currently selling at Rack.com for $199) for under $20!!!  Super stoked, and congrats to the lady above that scored Aquatalias for $0.01[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]



Jealous[emoji7]


----------



## juicyhermes

No charge send at store

Pm me for location if on east coast (not ny)
Please no resellers 
All came w original boxes but no dust box 

Sz 38 299 rt Valentino 




Sz 39.5 249 rt
Prada



Sz 36.5 229 rt Prada


----------



## ALNYC

Disappointed in the RT selection this week, but I did see these two beauties (WT). 

Valentino with original box and dust bag. Size 37.5. $349.97

Chloe Lauren Scalloped Ballet Flats in Blue Velvet. No box or dust bag. Size 38.5. $299.97


----------



## AnnaFreud

This thread has been slow. Must be indicative of the poor and dismal selection during this CTR. I haven’t found anything worth sharing except for those LP bags. Even online through the app is sad.


----------



## pecknnibble

I saw a couple Manolo Hangisi mule flats at the Topanga NR today. One pink pair, one black pair. Both size 35. They were $402.75 RT.


----------



## Pao9

AnnaFreud said:


> This thread has been slow. Must be indicative of the poor and dismal selection during this CTR. I haven’t found anything worth sharing except for those LP bags. Even online through the app is sad.



Totally what you just said! I haven’t seen anything good at rack lately! Very little designer and horrible prices!! I went to last chance in Chicago while vacationing and left very disappointed with no sales. Not sure if Nordstrom is still doing well but I know they got a lot of money from me last year!


----------



## gquinn

Found another Self-Portait dress that was marked $179 and rang up lower. Ended-up paying around $80 for it.


----------



## sarasmom

Pao9 said:


> Totally what you just said! I haven’t seen anything good at rack lately! Very little designer and horrible prices!! I went to last chance in Chicago while vacationing and left very disappointed with no sales. Not sure if Nordstrom is still doing well but I know they got a lot of money from me last year!



Same here, I have been going 2-3 times a week and there is nothing good. The designer clothing rack has gotten a lot smaller and the handbag section is full of MJ and Kate spade. I don't even feel like going anymore.


----------



## Pao9

sarasmom said:


> Same here, I have been going 2-3 times a week and there is nothing good. The designer clothing rack has gotten a lot smaller and the handbag section is full of MJ and Kate spade. I don't even feel like going anymore.



I rarely go now. They started opening Nordstrom racks all over the place and more and more we see brands that they sell in Nordstrom rack only. Very minimal transfers which used to be the majority of the cases before. I am pretty sure there is a market still for what they are doing, but this group here focuses more on the transfers!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Hi!  Sort of planning to go to Potomac Mills and/or Tyson’s locations this weekend. Anyone been lately to either location?

Debating whether or not it’s worth it to go...a couple of hours drive for us. 

Thanks!


----------



## bakeacookie

I actually stopped going and only go when family goes. 

There’s been very little transfers, w&r is mostly contemporary brands and the discount isn’t even decent. 

The designer items that are at metro pointe feel like they’ve been there forever with little markdowns. So I feel if I space out any visits, maybe they would’ve done a markdown by then. 

It’s a lot of made for rack stuff.


----------



## meowmix318

Pao9 said:


> I rarely go now. They started opening Nordstrom racks all over the place and more and more we see brands that they sell in Nordstrom rack only. Very minimal transfers which used to be the majority of the cases before. I am pretty sure there is a market still for what they are doing, but this group here focuses more on the transfers!



What brands are Nordstrom Rack only? The only one brand I know is Abound


----------



## jorton

meowmix318 said:


> What brands are Nordstrom Rack only? The only one brand I know is Abound



Yep I stopped going to the rack as much too. It seems like 80% of the handbags are made for rack. I used to find cheap and awesome bags and now, not so much.

There are more “made for rack” brands than you think. Plus, even if an item is not a “rack brand” many of the items (MK, north face, Calvin Klein, to name a few) were never sold in an actual full line store.

Rack brands are - 14th and union, z by Zella, free press... there’s many more but I can’t think of themn


----------



## peacelovesequin

Someone can get lucky, run! [emoji148]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Fendi Watch


----------



## peacelovesequin

Random finds


----------



## meowmix318

jorton said:


> Yep I stopped going to the rack as much too. It seems like 80% of the handbags are made for rack. I used to find cheap and awesome bags and now, not so much.
> 
> There are more “made for rack” brands than you think. Plus, even if an item is not a “rack brand” many of the items (MK, north face, Calvin Klein, to name a few) were never sold in an actual full line store.
> 
> Rack brands are - 14th and union, z by Zella, free press... there’s many more but I can’t think of themn


I felt that with some items I have purchased from Nordstrom Rack before and stuff I have just found in the racks at the store. I rarely go but always feel like I may be missing out on something good


----------



## Karen Laughlin

i just rely on the email for when they have an event on a brand i like, the do this on Stuart Weitzman shoes, Vince, etc.


----------



## meowmix318

Jusr curious if anyone has found anything worth going for in any of the Nordstrom Rack locations in Dallas. I'm currently on vacation here and not sure if it would be worth shopping at since Nordstrom Rack shopping for me has been a major disappointment.
 Thank you in advance


----------



## Karen Laughlin

no.  the stores are a nightmare.  shop it on line.  imho


----------



## peacelovesequin

Full line:


----------



## bagnshoe

spotted at full line Nordstrom


----------



## peacelovesequin

#Team42 if anyone is looking for a pair of SW Lowland (brown). PM ME ASAP for information. Price: $319.


----------



## incurablehumanist

bagnshoe said:


> View attachment 3921074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spotted at full line Nordstrom


Cute color, my size, great price. Looks like I was a few minutes too late as they're gone now.  

That being said, I haven't found anything incredibly noteworthy at my Rack, but I almost always walk out with something. Earlier this week, I nabbed these for $88



And then during Black Friday, I got these incredibly cute and comfy Paul Green t-straps for $83. They're a 1/2 size larger than I normally wear, so I've been debating returning them, but they're just so perfect. (Thoughts?)
	

		
			
		

		
	




Within the past month, I've also purchased a great-fitting J Crew denim jacket for $30, a flattering (!) and intricately beaded Free People dress for $19, alice and olivia scalloped denim shorts for $36




and, my favorite, an absolutely gorgeous Joie silk top for $32. (which imo looks weird on the model and way more glorious in person)




So, while these aren't the "best" brands at the best prices, they're certainly generously discounted, high-quality items that keep me coming back!

and, I always make sure that my purchases are transfers from full-line


----------



## bagnshoe

incurablehumanist said:


> Cute color, my size, great price. Looks like I was a few minutes too late as they're gone now.
> 
> That being said, I haven't found anything incredibly noteworthy at my Rack, but I almost always walk out with something. Earlier this week, I nabbed these for $88
> View attachment 3921085
> 
> 
> And then during Black Friday, I got these incredibly cute and comfy Paul Green t-straps for $83. They're a 1/2 size larger than I normally wear, so I've been debating returning them, but they're just so perfect. (Thoughts?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921087
> 
> 
> Within the past month, I've also purchased a great-fitting J Crew denim jacket for $30, a flattering (!) and intricately beaded Free People dress for $19, alice and olivia scalloped denim shorts for $36
> View attachment 3921098
> View attachment 3921099
> 
> 
> and, my favorite, an absolutely gorgeous Joie silk top for $32. (which imo looks weird on the model and way more glorious in person)
> 
> View attachment 3921100
> 
> 
> So, while these aren't the "best" brands at the best prices, they're certainly generously discounted, high-quality items that keep me coming back!
> 
> and, I always make sure that my purchases are transfers from full-line



Hi i just checked on the Chloe and it restocked size 5. Grab it fast if you’re still interested !


----------



## dooneybaby

AnnaFreud said:


> This thread has been slow. Must be indicative of the poor and dismal selection during this CTR. I haven’t found anything worth sharing except for those LP bags. Even online through the app is sad.


I'm constantly buying things from Nordstrom Rack online. I just never think to post them. I find a lot of cute dresses. I'll post some of my recent finds later today.


----------



## Pao9

meowmix318 said:


> What brands are Nordstrom Rack only? The only one brand I know is Abound



Sorry, I mentioned incorrectly. They done haver actual Brands only for the rack but models. They will have some
Michael kors items they only sell at eh rack. They are taking more brands that are not carried at full line Nordstrom.


----------



## aidore

incurablehumanist said:


> Cute color, my size, great price. Looks like I was a few minutes too late as they're gone now.
> 
> That being said, I haven't found anything incredibly noteworthy at my Rack, but I almost always walk out with something. Earlier this week, I nabbed these for $88
> View attachment 3921085
> 
> 
> And then during Black Friday, I got these incredibly cute and comfy Paul Green t-straps for $83. They're a 1/2 size larger than I normally wear, so I've been debating returning them, but they're just so perfect. (Thoughts?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921087
> 
> 
> Within the past month, I've also purchased a great-fitting J Crew denim jacket for $30, a flattering (!) and intricately beaded Free People dress for $19, alice and olivia scalloped denim shorts for $36
> View attachment 3921098
> View attachment 3921099
> 
> 
> and, my favorite, an absolutely gorgeous Joie silk top for $32. (which imo looks weird on the model and way more glorious in person)
> 
> View attachment 3921100
> 
> 
> So, while these aren't the "best" brands at the best prices, they're certainly generously discounted, high-quality items that keep me coming back!
> 
> and, I always make sure that my purchases are transfers from full-line


Love silk top


----------



## GeorginaLavender

meowmix318 said:


> Jusr curious if anyone has found anything worth going for in any of the Nordstrom Rack locations in Dallas. I'm currently on vacation here and not sure if it would be worth shopping at since Nordstrom Rack shopping for me has been a major disappointment.
> Thank you in advance



It really depends on what you are looking for.  My 2 fav racks in Dallas are the ones in Plano and Park Lane (near North Park Mall).  I have gotten some good deals on shoes, but I’m not sure if it’s size-specific (I wear 9s).  Some of the higher end purses (Lavin, Moschino, MGM) are roughly 50% off retail, but I don’t care for the styles.  Also, I noticed that because CTR is happening, the higher-end designer stuff is really picked over.  With that said, on random days, I still find a designer item at 80-90% off retail, and I’m happy with that.  Good luck if you decide to go shopping[emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted Burberry Brit wt safari linen jacket in orange size 4 380.00. Stella Mccartney denim jacket rt 385.00 size medium. Roberto Cavalli patch jacket rt 406.00 size 44.


----------



## mzbaglady1

The Roberto Cavalli jacket stock photo. Nordstrom full line is holding a sale on designer clothing & shoes on the markdown price with 25% off. They are holding these sales only in certain locations where they transferred the merchandise from store to store. The SA just casually mentioned to me a pair of Prada clearance shoes that I needed a larger size was two years old. Why is the product still in the full line store? The full line store is trying to sell off as much of the higher end designer merchandise before they ship out to the outlets. Most of the high end designer returns from Christmas are part of this sale at the full line store.


----------



## Pewpewdara

bagnshoe said:


> View attachment 3921074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spotted at full line Nordstrom


 oh darn. cannotfind on the site anymore ;c


----------



## bagnshoe

Pewpewdara said:


> oh darn. cannotfind on the site anymore ;c



Here is the link https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/chlo...ywordsearch&keyword=chloe+shoes&page=3&top=24 let me know if you are able to go this link .


----------



## peacelovesequin

Full line


----------



## meowmix318

GeorginaLavender said:


> It really depends on what you are looking for.  My 2 fav racks in Dallas are the ones in Plano and Park Lane (near North Park Mall).  I have gotten some good deals on shoes, but I’m not sure if it’s size-specific (I wear 9s).  Some of the higher end purses (Lavin, Moschino, MGM) are roughly 50% off retail, but I don’t care for the styles.  Also, I noticed that because CTR is happening, the higher-end designer stuff is really picked over.  With that said, on random days, I still find a designer item at 80-90% off retail, and I’m happy with that.  Good luck if you decide to go shopping[emoji322][emoji322]


Thank you for your input. I actually left the freezing cold of Dallas this morning and am now back in much warmer sunny Southern California. I ended up not going.


----------



## anabanana745

Ladies, which Nordstrom rack do you recommend in Miami if you had to choose between the one in wynnwood or coral gables?


----------



## incurablehumanist

mzbaglady1 said:


> The Roberto Cavalli jacket stock photo. *Nordstrom full line is holding a sale on designer clothing & shoes on the markdown price with 25% off. They are holding these sales only in certain locations where they transferred the merchandise from store to store.* The SA just casually mentioned to me a pair of Prada clearance shoes that I needed a larger size was two years old. Why is the product still in the full line store? The full line store is trying to sell off as much of the higher end designer merchandise before they ship out to the outlets. Most of the high end designer returns from Christmas are part of this sale at the full line store.



Went to Nordstrom today on a whim and they had signs for their designer clearance. For us, it's taking place Jan. 3-7.  Clearance will be an additional 25% off (similar to clear the rack.) I'm not sure if they'll bring in new items tomorrow for the sale; none of the marked down shoes seemed very designer to me...

That being said, there could be some really good deals in there.


----------



## RackFanatic

anabanana745 said:


> Ladies, which Nordstrom rack do you recommend in Miami if you had to choose between the one in wynnwood or coral gables?



I actually went to both last week and the one in the Gables on Miracle Mile is the better of the two. The one near Wynwood was a complete letdown. In my opinion the best Rack in Miami is Aventura - if you prefer designer items I’d recommend that location.


----------



## gquinn

Not NR but there are Valentino Rockstud flat cage sandal available in 35.5 in the color skin sorbet for $422 from 845. PM me for info.


----------



## gquinn

So if you have some time to dig, there are still $4.47 items in stores. I've been to the rack a few times this week to do holiday returns and have found over 15 items. 

Lots of summer dresses but I also found Splendid, Vince, Keepsake Rag & Bone and Alice & Olivia. All items were full line transfers also. 

I'll try to take some pics of the "nicer" items later.


----------



## Pewpewdara

bagnshoe said:


> Here is the link https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/chlo...ywordsearch&keyword=chloe+shoes&page=3&top=24 let me know if you are able to go this link .


 sold out T_T


----------



## bagnutt

meowmix318 said:


> Jusr curious if anyone has found anything worth going for in any of the Nordstrom Rack locations in Dallas. I'm currently on vacation here and not sure if it would be worth shopping at since Nordstrom Rack shopping for me has been a major disappointment.
> Thank you in advance



That infamous IG reseller shops the Dallas markets and has posted all sorts of designer finds from the area: Louboutin, Valentino, Prada, etc. I’ve never visited any of those locations personally.


----------



## gquinn

bagnutt said:


> That infamous IG reseller shops the Dallas markets and has posted all sorts of designer finds from the area: Louboutin, Valentino, Prada, etc. I’ve never visited any of those locations personally.


I know exactly who you are talking about and she always finds the best items at the best prices. IMO I think she knows or is working with someone that works there who gives her the heads-up OR stashes stuff for her.


----------



## Dahls

bagnutt said:


> That infamous IG reseller shops the Dallas markets and has posted all sorts of designer finds from the area: Louboutin, Valentino, Prada, etc. I’ve never visited any of those locations personally.


 
Haven’t found anything at Dallas stores for ages, guess I know why now. Can you message me who the IG seller is, want to check out the pictures.


----------



## gquinn

Dahls said:


> Haven’t found anything at Dallas stores for ages, guess I know why now. Can you message me who the IG seller is, want to check out the pictures.



She stopped taking some pics of actual items because someone called the store and complained about her Louboutin (and other) penny finds recently.


----------



## hedgwin99

gquinn said:


> She stopped taking some pics of actual items because someone called the store and complained about her Louboutin (and other) penny finds recently.



How did that work? Did the reseller actually post the location of the NRack she found her penny finds?? I would assume the store wants to see proof to put a stop to this miracle penny finds by one person (totally unfair!)


----------



## gquinn

My theory is somebody knew which store(s) she shopped at.


----------



## Dahls

gquinn said:


> She stopped taking some pics of actual items because someone called the store and complained about her Louboutin (and other) penny finds recently.


 
Wow......
May or may not be about this reseller - but one of the SAs in the shoe department was telling me a while back that they had a customer who would buy the really nice designer shoes in all different sizes because “she liked to collect them.”


----------



## bagnutt

gquinn said:


> She stopped taking some pics of actual items because someone called the store and complained about her Louboutin (and other) penny finds recently.



Interesting. I wrote an email about him/her to the DFW district manager last year and subsequently had a follow up phone call with the DM to voice my complaints. He and the Metro area store managers were already very aware of this person’s antics! (If we are referring to the same reseller)


----------



## hellokimmiee

bagnutt said:


> Interesting. I wrote an email about him/her to the DFW district manager last year and subsequently had a follow up phone call with the DM to voice my complaints. He and the Metro area store managers were already very aware of this person’s antics! (If we are referring to the same reseller)



It’s so obvious she’s getting inside info! I shop a lot and I do not find the level of stuff she does, as consistently as she does. She may not get help finding everything but I think she’s probably paying a particular SA to give her info or hold the really good stuff for her. Have u seen her reselling prices btw ? They’re all super high and she’s always *****ing about people sending her offers. I’m just happy I’m not in Dallas.


----------



## clearancehellen219

hellokimmiee said:


> It’s so obvious she’s getting inside info! I shop a lot and I do not find the level of stuff she does, as consistently as she does. She may not get help finding everything but I think she’s probably paying a particular SA to give her info or hold the really good stuff for her. Have u seen her reselling prices btw ? They’re all super high and she’s always *****ing about people sending her offers. I’m just happy I’m not in Dallas.


which reseller are we referring to? Im intrigued.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

clearancehellen219 said:


> which reseller are we referring to? Im intrigued.



Same!


----------



## clearancehellen219

elisainthecity said:


> Same!


there is one IG reseller based in texas who recently deleted there account. could be her


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> Interesting. I wrote an email about him/her to the DFW district manager last year and subsequently had a follow up phone call with the DM to voice my complaints. He and the Metro area store managers were already very aware of this person’s antics! (If we are referring to the same reseller)



I remember this. She also had a eBay store. 

If she’s still at it - obviously they didn’t do anything! ‍♀️


----------



## peacelovesequin

Dahls said:


> Wow......
> May or may not be about this reseller - but one of the SAs in the shoe department was telling me a while back that they had a customer who would buy the really nice designer shoes in all different sizes because “she liked to collect them.”



This is hilarious! 
Collecting different shoe sizes, lol. 
#ByeFelicia


----------



## gquinn

peacelovesequin said:


> I remember this. She also had a eBay store.
> 
> If she’s still at it - obviously they didn’t do anything! ‍♀️



From what I've seen, she currently sells on Poshmark, eBay and a separate Instagram account. Her prices are heavily marked up too.


----------



## clearancehellen219

gquinn said:


> From what I've seen, she currently sells on Poshmark, eBay and a separate Instagram account. Her prices are heavily marked up too.


who is it?


----------



## hellokimmiee

clearancehellen219 said:


> which reseller are we referring to? Im intrigued.



I’m not sure if everyone is talking about the same one but I do remember her posting about how she was going to stop posting because people called her store and complained about her and I know she’s in TX. I found out about the $5 sale from her and her receipt was a couple feet long. I check her gram often because resellers often tip me off to deals but she’s always making posts that make her seem kind of rude.


----------



## clearancehellen219

hellokimmiee said:


> I’m not sure if everyone is talking about the same one but I do remember her posting about how she was going to stop posting because people called her store and complained about her and I know she’s in TX. I found out about the $5 sale from her and her receipt was a couple feet long. I check her gram often because resellers often tip me off to deals but she’s always making posts that make her seem kind of rude.
> 
> View attachment 3924805


she is really rude and has an attitude


----------



## jorton

Lol, I used to follow her on IG because I was always intrigued by her nord rack finds but one day she blocked me?!? I don’t even know why, cause normally I don’t comment on people’s photos and I wouldn’t ever say anything rude. 

I remember a while back her and a bunch of people threw a fit about penny finds ending


----------



## gquinn

hellokimmiee said:


> I’m not sure if everyone is talking about the same one but I do remember her posting about how she was going to stop posting because people called her store and complained about her and I know she’s in TX. I found out about the $5 sale from her and her receipt was a couple feet long. I check her gram often because resellers often tip me off to deals but she’s always making posts that make her seem kind of rude.
> 
> View attachment 3924805



Yup - same person I'm talking about.


----------



## Luv n bags

I found a beautiful double strand Lana necklace for $334...regularly $650.  They have two rose golds and two white golds when I left today.  They also had coordinating earrings for $489..idk the regular price.  Gorgeous pieces!


----------



## bagnutt

clearancehellen219 said:


> there is one IG reseller based in texas who recently deleted there account. could be her



Yeah, I just searched for the two previous account names that I was aware of and couldn’t find either one!


----------



## bagnutt

hellokimmiee said:


> It’s so obvious she’s getting inside info! I shop a lot and I do not find the level of stuff she does, as consistently as she does. She may not get help finding everything but I think she’s probably paying a particular SA to give her info or hold the really good stuff for her. Have u seen her reselling prices btw ? They’re all super high and she’s always *****ing about people sending her offers. I’m just happy I’m not in Dallas.



Agreed!


----------



## bagnutt

hellokimmiee said:


> I’m not sure if everyone is talking about the same one but I do remember her posting about how she was going to stop posting because people called her store and complained about her and I know she’s in TX. I found out about the $5 sale from her and her receipt was a couple feet long. I check her gram often because resellers often tip me off to deals but she’s always making posts that make her seem kind of rude.
> 
> View attachment 3924805



[emoji849][emoji849] smdh

Does that person still have the same account name? The one I am referring to only seems to sell shoes, bags and occasionally designer coats.


----------



## bussbuss

hellokimmiee said:


> I’m not sure if everyone is talking about the same one but I do remember her posting about how she was going to stop posting because people called her store and complained about her and I know she’s in TX. I found out about the $5 sale from her and her receipt was a couple feet long. I check her gram often because resellers often tip me off to deals but she’s always making posts that make her seem kind of rude.
> 
> View attachment 3924805



I follow her too IG handle starts with a 'P'. I am pretty sure she is a member on here too smh....but she is always angry at something or someone

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## hedgwin99

bussbuss said:


> I follow her too IG handle starts with a 'P'. I am pretty sure she is a member on here too smh....but she is always angry at something or someone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk





bagnutt said:


> Yeah, I just searched for the two previous account names that I was aware of and couldn’t find either one!



I think this person was (or still is) member of TPF.. I think in the beginning she was postings her finds here and everyone was congratulating her until its happening too frequently that almost weekly she can score penny finds or $5 deals from Rack. Than people started to get suspicious and started questioning her finds n how she score her finds because she always claiming she just walk in and find the penny deals 

I also used to follow such person on IG until randomly one day I was blocked... oh well... [emoji849]


----------



## mharri20

Correct me if I’m wrong, but isn’t it against policy to post pictures of other people (or screenshots of their Instagram names) without their permission? There are plenty of big resellers who don’t even post on IG and probably buy WAY more stuff than she does, but at least she’s willing to share info and help others. I found out about the $4.47 sale from her too and found the most AMAZING Helmut Lang jacket for $4.47 (retail 2k!!!) so I was grateful she posted about her finds.

Let’s get back to sharing our scores which is what this thread is about. It’s much more fun to read anyways.

PS. Here’s a pic of my $4.47 Helmut Lang jedi coat lol.


----------



## purpleggplant

Pewpewdara said:


> is this her?? found it on her instagram?


The caption says that's her sister.


----------



## hellokimmiee

mharri20 said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong, but isn’t it against policy to post pictures of other people (or screenshots of their Instagram names) without their permission? There are plenty of big resellers who don’t even post on IG and probably buy WAY more stuff than she does, but at least she’s willing to share info and help others. I found out about the $4.47 sale from her too and found the most AMAZING Helmut Lang jacket for $4.47 (retail 2k!!!) so I was grateful she posted about her finds.
> 
> Let’s get back to sharing our scores which is what this thread is about. It’s much more fun to read anyways.
> 
> PS. Here’s a pic of my $4.47 Helmut Lang jedi coat lol.
> View attachment 3925241



That policy protects against copyright infringement so doesn’t really apply here. It’s been done in this thread before multiple times & really I think you’re the only one who’s ever said anything from what I recall.

She was brought up and to me it’s clear she’s getting help. I have no opinions on that but since I shop at Last Chance a lot and have become friends with resellers I know all the things they do to get ahead.

It’s not like I can buy everything and I still find things, so resellers don’t bother me. And I have found out about deals through her insta, which I mentioned before, so yeah I agree that she can be helpful. 

Resellers have come up a lot on this thread because they affect what happens at the Rack. I had the accessories manager at my Rack tell me point blank the new final sale policy is because of resellers. So some people are obviously not going to be happy about that and as long as she continues to post, people will continue to complain. I wouldn’t personally call and complain about any reseller because that’s not my style. 

I just think her posts can come across as mean spirited sometimes. 

That’s a gorgeous coat by the way!


----------



## bagnutt

bussbuss said:


> I follow her too IG handle starts with a 'P'. I am pretty sure she is a member on here too smh....but she is always angry at something or someone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk



Got it. I was referring to a different reseller. Lots of competition in the DFW area it seems!
Just checked out ‘P’ insta posts and yeah, she’s really finding 5+ Burberry coats/jackets during Black Friday CTR without insider help? Nah. Nope.


----------



## mharri20

hellokimmiee said:


> That policy protects against copyright infringement so doesn’t really apply here. It’s been done in this thread before multiple times & really I think you’re the only one who’s ever said anything from what I recall.
> 
> She was brought up and to me it’s clear she’s getting help. I have no opinions on that but since I shop at Last Chance a lot and have become friends with resellers I know all the things they do to get ahead.
> 
> It’s not like I can buy everything and I still find things, so resellers don’t bother me. And I have found out about deals through her insta, which I mentioned before, so yeah I agree that she can be helpful.
> 
> Resellers have come up a lot on this thread because they affect what happens at the Rack. I had the accessories manager at my Rack tell me point blank the new final sale policy is because of resellers. So some people are obviously not going to be happy about that and as long as she continues to post, people will continue to complain. I wouldn’t personally call and complain about any reseller because that’s not my style.
> 
> I just think her posts can come across as mean spirited sometimes.
> 
> That’s a gorgeous coat by the way!



Gotcha, I guess I read the policy wrong. Either way, I don't think it's right to be talking negatively and then posting photos of people (or their sisters). I agree people calling and complaining is just too far.

I used to shop at LC when I lived in AZ so I know what you're talking about haha. The resellers that shop there daily definitely go crazy and have friends who stash things for them. I once found out an employee was hiding things for her friend so when the store opened I went to where her friend did in the shoes and she went to the bottom shelf and started to dig out multiple pairs off Louboutins!! I snagged a couple pairs and she was so mad.

I just think it's a bit harsh to be calling out and posting one person when there are many people who do it. I've seen people with carts piled up of items in all sizes almost every time I go to the rack. 

The final sale items are frustrating no doubt, but it's because many, MANY people are abusing the return policy, not just one. Plus, if she's getting all these items for a penny, I can almost guarantee she isn't returning any of it LOL!!


----------



## bussbuss

bagnutt said:


> Got it. I was referring to a different reseller. Lots of competition in the DFW area it seems!
> Just checked out ‘P’ insta posts and yeah, she’s really finding 5+ Burberry coats/jackets during Black Friday CTR without insider help? Nah. Nope.


Yup....I feel sorry for the regular deal finders in that area....these ppl are receiving items straight off the truck....hahaha


----------



## pursepectives

I'm always curious about employees who help out their friends that way...it's definitely against nordstrom corporate policy to resell since you work there, so by extension it should extend to giving out this type of information / stashing items. How many times can you "accidentally leave out" penny items or "misplace" designer goods before another employee or your manager notices?


----------



## astromantic

pursepectives said:


> I'm always curious about employees who help out their friends that way...it's definitely against nordstrom corporate policy to resell since you work there, so by extension it should extend to giving out this type of information / stashing items. How many times can you "accidentally leave out" penny items or "misplace" designer goods before another employee or your manager notices?



Could be someone higher up, who has the authority to let things slide


----------



## hongc2

I don't think it's nice to be target individuals like that. Re-seller or not, I follow many of them and they give me the heads up regarding certain sales. I found out about the $5 through them.


----------



## sarasmom

I wish I could find what she does, but I would keep it all for myself lol. It makes me sad they had to do the final sale policy bc of resellers.


----------



## _sunshine_

I wish the Rack near me carried half of the things you all find!!


----------



## Purse lover 1

Posting pictures of family members is rediculous I have followed  this post for a while because I like seeing what people get in other parts of the country. Bashing ,lurking and posting pictures of family members or even resellers themselves is going to far it is harassment her sister has nothing to do with this account and that picture should be taken down.


----------



## bakeacookie

There was one reseller who sources her items from the rack too, which is why I mentioned the $4.47 sale here. I don't remember her username, but I do see her a lot on my feed.

She had carts and a whole rolling rack of clothes and dresses. She mentioned on her instagram to her fellow resellers that they will be monitored because they're flagging them as resellers, so if they pay cash and don't give personal information, they can still get away with it.

When a manager at a Rack sees that someone is buying cart loads of all sizes and items, they should've put a stop right there if they're truly serious about stopping resellers!

Until the Rack management actually does something beyond final sale of a select few items, we just have to be quicker than them.


----------



## Mccoyteam

Posting people’s photos is so many degrees of inappropriate. Go find your own deals and stop worrying about everyone else. Worrying what others do is a SURE fire wasy to beong unhappy. I mean seriously calling corporate. She most definitely is NOT the only reseller or even close. Plus do you know how much actually goes unsold!! Go check out some documentaries on fast fashion and you will realize how petty this discussion really is! If I was her I would absolutely report you all for cyber bullying. This is supposed to be a light hearted fun way to share deals (which is the same thing she does). Come on ladies we are so much better than this in 2018!!!!


----------



## Michelle1x

How long is ths $4.47 sale going on?  I haven't been frequenting rack lately and went to the Dublin (Persimmon) store and picked up a few items and all rang as $4.47!  Nothing spectacular, some Wildfox things and Lafayette 148 pants.
Is it too late to hit up some stores looking for more $4.47s?


----------



## pursepectives

Michelle1x said:


> How long is ths $4.47 sale going on?  I haven't been frequenting rack lately and went to the Dublin (Persimmon) store and picked up a few items and all rang as $4.47!  Nothing spectacular, some Wildfox things and Lafayette 148 pants.
> Is it too late to hit up some stores looking for more $4.47s?


It's not really a sale, it's just older items that have been marked down from the end of the year clearance for 2017. So there are probably items left that are unmarked clearance. Look for things that you remember being in the store from the summer and more generally summery things. Ask an SA to price check just in case (look for the nicer ones, and ignore the ones that tell you that the price is whatever is marked).


----------



## Michelle1x

pursepectives said:


> It's not really a sale, it's just older items that have been marked down from the end of the year clearance for 2017. So there are probably items left that are unmarked clearance. Look for things that you remember being in the store from the summer and more generally summery things. Ask an SA to price check just in case (look for the nicer ones, and ignore the ones that tell you that the price is whatever is marked).


Thanks, yeah I am pretty sure the things I bought yesterday were old.
Doesn't the new app do price checking?  I hate bothering the SAs.


----------



## gquinn

Michelle1x said:


> Thanks, yeah I am pretty sure the things I bought yesterday were old.
> Doesn't the new app do price checking?  I hate bothering the SAs.



I spoke to a few SAs and there are still some things coming in that are $4.47. There aren't racks and racks but there are definitely quite a few out there if you're willing to look.


----------



## Mininana

mharri20 said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong, but isn’t it against policy to post pictures of other people (or screenshots of their Instagram names) without their permission? There are plenty of big resellers who don’t even post on IG and probably buy WAY more stuff than she does, but at least she’s willing to share info and help others. I found out about the $4.47 sale from her too and found the most AMAZING Helmut Lang jacket for $4.47 (retail 2k!!!) so I was grateful she posted about her finds.
> 
> Let’s get back to sharing our scores which is what this thread is about. It’s much more fun to read anyways.
> 
> PS. Here’s a pic of my $4.47 Helmut Lang jedi coat lol.
> View attachment 3925241


Love this coat!! what a lucky find!


----------



## Airplanechat

hellokimmiee said:


> I’m not sure if everyone is talking about the same one but I do remember her posting about how she was going to stop posting because people called her store and complained about her and I know she’s in TX. I found out about the $5 sale from her and her receipt was a couple feet long. I check her gram often because resellers often tip me off to deals but she’s always making posts that make her seem kind of rude.
> 
> View attachment 3924805



I think it’s rude for the same tpf members to always be singling this person out. It’s not the first time I’ve read something negative about her here. It seems she’s been discussed unfairly several times on this forum but there are thousands of other resellers. It has nothing to do with the deals anymore i think. I think we should all focus on that! 


hellokimmiee said:


> I’m not sure if everyone is talking about the same one but I do remember her posting about how she was going to stop posting because people called her store and complained about her and I know she’s in TX. I found out about the $5 sale from her and her receipt was a couple feet long. I check her gram often because resellers often tip me off to deals but she’s always making posts that make her seem kind of rude.
> 
> View attachment 3924805





hellokimmiee said:


> I’m not sure if everyone is talking about the same one but I do remember her posting about how she was going to stop posting because people called her store and complained about her and I know she’s in TX. I found out about the $5 sale from her and her receipt was a couple feet long. I check her gram often because resellers often tip me off to deals but she’s always making posts that make her seem kind of rude.
> 
> View attachment 3924805



I think it’s rude for the same tpf members to always be singling this person out. It’s not the first time I’ve read something negative about her here. It seems she’s been discussed unfairly several times on this forum but there are thousands of other resellers. It has nothing to do with the deals anymore i think. I think we should all focus on that!


----------



## Footygirl

bagnutt said:


> Interesting. I wrote an email about him/her to the DFW district manager last year and subsequently had a follow up phone call with the DM to voice my complaints. He and the Metro area store managers were already very aware of this person’s antics! (If we are referring to the same reseller)



This reseller is out of Houston she’s ALWAYS at both the Post Oak and Bunker Hill locations. I honestly think she’s either a former employee or is besties with the store managers, there’s no other way she always knows what’s going on at both stores. SEVERAL people have complained to corporate and I don’t know how on god’s beautiful green earth she continues to do this. To expound on a couple other comments... she definitely buys shoes in all sizes. Ive been in the store the same day as her (just before her) and not seen the deals she’s getting on the floor. She absolutely has inside help stashing items in the back for her. She still has a handle on here (her old posts are NOT deleted) I’m not going to mention what is it though. As far as her being rude, I cannot agree more and the fact that she’s always calling these items “crap” is just gross. Honey if you thought those penny Louboutins were “crap” why did you pick them up? Oh thats right, you’re a “collector” lmao

I feel like someone HAS to be getting a kick back or something for doing her all these “favors”.  How corporate hasn’t put a massive halt to this is beyond me. When the $4.47 deals popped she had an entire cart full of dresses and posted her mile long receipt. I barely found anything because she cleared both stores out. It’s one thing if she was doing it on the up and up but she doesn’t. I also heard from an employee at one of the stores that she literally stayed with an employee and folpowed her scanning a bunch of clearance to see what came up as $4.47 and took it as soon as it was marked. No way the average person could be her to the deal. I think that’s why people are so upset and anyone in Houston should be.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Airplanechat said:


> I think it’s rude for the same tpf members to always be singling this person out. It’s not the first time I’ve read something negative about her here. It seems she’s been discussed unfairly several times on this forum but there are thousands of other resellers. It has nothing to do with the deals anymore i think. I think we should all focus on that!
> 
> I think it’s rude for the same tpf members to always be singling this person out. It’s not the first time I’ve read something negative about her here. It seems she’s been discussed unfairly several times on this forum but there are thousands of other resellers. It has nothing to do with the deals anymore i think. I think we should all focus on that!



I’ve never spoken about her before but sure, yeah, maybe it’s time to drop this conversation. I personally don’t care what she does, maybe I’ll have a 5 minute conversation about it if someone brings it up but then I’ll move on. I don’t want this drama taking over the thread and don’t need people who don’t contribute to this thread coming out of the woodwork to defend her. 

I’ve gotten some PMs telling me she posted my comments on her insta. It’s cool, that’s what happens on the internet lol. I’m not the one calling and complaining about her so she really doesn’t have to worry about me. Didn’t think I was “invading her privacy” either as she posts this stuff freely on the internet and isn’t on private. 

There is an anti reseller vibe on this thread as there is in many threads on the purse forum but I don’t think anyone here is trying to online harass her & I certainly don’t wish her harm.


----------



## IStuckACello

hellokimmiee said:


> I’ve never spoken about her before but sure, yeah, maybe it’s time to drop this conversation. I personally don’t care what she does, maybe I’ll have a 5 minute conversation about it if someone brings it up but then I’ll move on. I don’t want this drama taking over the thread and don’t need people who don’t contribute to this thread coming out of the woodwork to defend her.
> 
> I’ve gotten some PMs telling me she posted my comments on her insta. It’s cool, that’s what happens on the internet lol. I’m not the one calling and complaining about her so she really doesn’t have to worry about me. Didn’t think I was “invading her privacy” either as she posts this stuff freely on the internet and isn’t on private.
> 
> There is an anti reseller vibe on this thread as there is in many threads on the purse forum but I don’t think anyone here is trying to online harass her & I certainly don’t wish her harm.



It seems that the IG user is misinformed, anyways. As clarified later on in this thread, she is NOT the person bagnutt referred to in regards to discussion with corporate.

Edit* it’s been a month since I’ve looked at this thread. It’s 2018 and we still have to worry about resellers after these changes have been implemented and inventory decreased. I’ve lost joy for the Rack-dreading the returns I have to make today at the store today.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi beautiful ladies!!! Happy 2018. The only thing I want to say about this topic is that we should all be courteous and nice to each other. We should be happy about each other's finds. With respect to resellers I think they should be courteous enough to leave somethings and not buy everything out. That's being greedy in my opinion.


----------



## Antigone

Could we have a list of resellers, or could someone PM the resellers to me? I live in Australia and it would be awesome to buy discounted items - even through resellers.


----------



## bagnutt

hellokimmiee said:


> I’ve never spoken about her before but sure, yeah, maybe it’s time to drop this conversation. I personally don’t care what she does, maybe I’ll have a 5 minute conversation about it if someone brings it up but then I’ll move on. I don’t want this drama taking over the thread and don’t need people who don’t contribute to this thread coming out of the woodwork to defend her.
> 
> I’ve gotten some PMs telling me she posted my comments on her insta. It’s cool, that’s what happens on the internet lol. I’m not the one calling and complaining about her so she really doesn’t have to worry about me. Didn’t think I was “invading her privacy” either as she posts this stuff freely on the internet and isn’t on private.
> 
> There is an anti reseller vibe on this thread as there is in many threads on the purse forum but I don’t think anyone here is trying to online harass her & I certainly don’t wish her harm.



Out of the woodwork is right! This thread hasn’t been this active in ages!! [emoji846][emoji12][emoji847]


----------



## hongc2

Footygirl said:


> This reseller is out of Houston she’s ALWAYS at both the Post Oak and Bunker Hill locations. I honestly think she’s either a former employee or is besties with the store managers, there’s no other way she always knows what’s going on at both stores. SEVERAL people have complained to corporate and I don’t know how on god’s beautiful green earth she continues to do this. To expound on a couple other comments... she definitely buys shoes in all sizes. Ive been in the store the same day as her (just before her) and not seen the deals she’s getting on the floor. She absolutely has inside help stashing items in the back for her. She still has a handle on here (her old posts are NOT deleted) I’m not going to mention what is it though. As far as her being rude, I cannot agree more and the fact that she’s always calling these items “crap” is just gross. Honey if you thought those penny Louboutins were “crap” why did you pick them up? Oh thats right, you’re a “collector” lmao
> 
> I feel like someone HAS to be getting a kick back or something for doing her all these “favors”.  How corporate hasn’t put a massive halt to this is beyond me. When the $4.47 deals popped she had an entire cart full of dresses and posted her mile long receipt. I barely found anything because she cleared both stores out. It’s one thing if she was doing it on the up and up but she doesn’t. I also heard from an employee at one of the stores that she literally stayed with an employee and folpowed her scanning a bunch of clearance to see what came up as $4.47 and took it as soon as it was marked. No way the average person could be her to the deal. I think that’s why people are so upset and anyone in Houston should be.





I don't mean to be rude, but I've never meet this person you're talking about. I live in Houston and frequent all the racks and I've found many many gems/designer goods before. It's all about doing the work and actually going to the store and looking. I use to go every week, and believe me, there are deals to be found. I find it rude how there are a certain few on here who takes things upon themselves to bash others for sharing their finds. There are hundreds of people all over Instagram who share their rack finds AND are re-sellers. This forum is for everyone all across the US to share their cool finds from Rack, I don't see the need for others to consistently bring up the re-seller topic, that is NOT what this tread is for.


----------



## gquinn

So excited! Look what I finally found for a reasonable rack price of $249!!

I always check the counter where they are just putting back stock and I peeked under a white box and Voila! 




Also found some w&r jelly Tory Burch for $34 but I think I'm going to return since they are not comfortable. 




Found these Jimmy Choo Harmony OTK boots for $299 too.


----------



## gquinn

I spotted Stuart Weitzman Highlands in Topo suede, size 8 and black PlatHighlands in 5 & 6. They were white tagged $400+.

If anyone starts seeing SW boots marked down, PLEASE let me know.


----------



## bagnutt

gquinn said:


> So excited! Look what I finally found for a reasonable rack price of $249!!
> 
> I always check the counter where they are just putting back stock and I peeked under a white box and Voila!
> 
> View attachment 3925691
> 
> 
> Also found some w&r jelly Tory Burch for $34 but I think I'm going to return since they are not comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 3925694
> 
> 
> Found these Jimmy Choo Harmony OTK boots for $299 too.
> 
> View attachment 3925695



Congrats! Awesome finds. [emoji106]


----------



## samanthaleee

gquinn said:


> So excited! Look what I finally found for a reasonable rack price of $249!!
> 
> I always check the counter where they are just putting back stock and I peeked under a white box and Voila!
> 
> View attachment 3925691
> 
> 
> Also found some w&r jelly Tory Burch for $34 but I think I'm going to return since they are not comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 3925694
> 
> 
> Found these Jimmy Choo Harmony OTK boots for $299 too.
> 
> View attachment 3925695


LOVE those rockstuds! Amazing find- congrats!


----------



## ladybeaumont

gquinn said:


> So excited! Look what I finally found for a reasonable rack price of $249!!
> 
> I always check the counter where they are just putting back stock and I peeked under a white box and Voila!
> 
> View attachment 3925691
> 
> 
> Also found some w&r jelly Tory Burch for $34 but I think I'm going to return since they are not comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 3925694
> 
> 
> Found these Jimmy Choo Harmony OTK boots for $299 too.
> 
> View attachment 3925695



That’s a jackpot trip! Congrats!


----------



## Footygirl

hongc2 said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but I've never meet this person you're talking about. I live in Houston and frequent all the racks and I've found many many gems/designer goods before. It's all about doing the work and actually going to the store and looking. I use to go every week, and believe me, there are deals to be found. I find it rude how there are a certain few on here who takes things upon themselves to bash others for sharing their finds. There are hundreds of people all over Instagram who share their rack finds AND are re-sellers. This forum is for everyone all across the US to share their cool finds from Rack, I don't see the need for others to consistently bring up the re-seller topic, that is NOT what this tread is for.



How would you know if you’ve met her or not, if you don’t know her? Just curious. She’s definitely in Houston, she’s posted before on this forum a few years ago that she had items on hold at the Post Oak location. Plus she’s mentioned it on her IG back in the day.
Congrats on your great finds! 

I think the problem that seems clear here is NOT whether someone is a reseller. What people seem unnerved about is HOW some people source and if they are using unfair (and possibly against NR policy) advantages. There’s a big difference between the two.


----------



## Footygirl

gquinn said:


> So excited! Look what I finally found for a reasonable rack price of $249!!
> 
> I always check the counter where they are just putting back stock and I peeked under a white box and Voila!
> 
> View attachment 3925691
> 
> 
> Also found some w&r jelly Tory Burch for $34 but I think I'm going to return since they are not comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 3925694
> 
> 
> Found these Jimmy Choo Harmony OTK boots for $299 too.
> 
> View attachment 3925695



Amazing deals!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Happening now (NR/HL online). 
Pretty good deals.


----------



## gquinn

bagnutt said:


> Congrats! Awesome finds. [emoji106]





samanthaleee said:


> LOVE those rockstuds! Amazing find- congrats!





ladybeaumont said:


> That’s a jackpot trip! Congrats!





Footygirl said:


> Amazing deals!



Thank you all - I'm glad there are still some well-priced designer goods out there. 

Of note, I picked up all these items, including my Self-Portrait dress finds, at a location that does not normally have designer goods.


----------



## ag681

gquinn said:


> So excited! Look what I finally found for a reasonable rack price of $249!!
> 
> I always check the counter where they are just putting back stock and I peeked under a white box and Voila!
> 
> View attachment 3925691
> 
> 
> Also found some w&r jelly Tory Burch for $34 but I think I'm going to return since they are not comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 3925694
> 
> 
> Found these Jimmy Choo Harmony OTK boots for $299 too.
> 
> View attachment 3925695



So LUCKY on those rockstuds  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Airplanechat

i think you’re missing point others are trying to make it. Posting someone’s info : pictures store and location, combing someone’s social media etc and ganging up on one person is NOT OK. also, you claim she’s purchased most the inventory- there is no proof of that. I went a week several times to my own stores and still found great stuff, 20-25 items! Or even that she has inside info! All of these are not facts. There is big difference between allegations vs facts. This is unfair and bullying. As far as shopping, I think it’s fair game. There is enough stuff for everyone. God knows I don’t need all the stuff I buy! 


Footygirl said:


> How would you know if you’ve met her or not, if you don’t know her? Just curious. She’s definitely in Houston, she’s posted before on this forum a few years ago that she had items on hold at the Post Oak location. Plus she’s mentioned it on her IG back in the day.
> Congrats on your great finds!
> 
> I think the problem that seems clear here is NOT whether someone is a reseller. What people seem unnerved about is HOW some people source and if they are using unfair (and possibly against NR policy) advantages. There’s a big difference between the two.





Footygirl said:


> How would you know if you’ve met her or not, if you don’t know her? Just curious. She’s definitely in Houston, she’s posted before on this forum a few years ago that she had items on hold at the Post Oak location. Plus she’s mentioned it on her IG back in the day.
> Congrats on your great finds!
> 
> I think the problem that seems clear here is NOT whether someone is a reseller. What people seem unnerved about is HOW some people source and if they are using unfair (and possibly against NR policy) advantages. There’s a big difference between the two.


----------



## bagnshoe

gquinn said:


> So excited! Look what I finally found for a reasonable rack price of $249!!
> 
> I always check the counter where they are just putting back stock and I peeked under a white box and Voila!
> 
> View attachment 3925691
> 
> 
> Also found some w&r jelly Tory Burch for $34 but I think I'm going to return since they are not comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 3925694
> 
> 
> Found these Jimmy Choo Harmony OTK boots for $299 too.
> 
> View attachment 3925695



Congrats on the amazing find on the Valentino mule. Color is so cute and will be perfect for the summer


----------



## gquinn

gquinn said:


> So if you have some time to dig, there are still $4.47 items in stores. I've been to the rack a few times this week to do holiday returns and have found over 15 items.
> 
> Lots of summer dresses but I also found Splendid, Vince, Keepsake Rag & Bone and Alice & Olivia. All items were full line transfers also.
> 
> I'll try to take some pics of the "nicer" items later.



As promised here are some pics of some $4.47 items I found. This is only the tip of the iceberg and lots more is currently at Alterations...

BlankNYC & Rag & Bone shorts



Vince rouched crepe de chine dress



Keepsake dresses and top





Splendid shorts and dress


----------



## Footygirl

Airplanechat said:


> i think you’re missing point others are trying to make it. Posting someone’s info : pictures store and location, combing someone’s social media etc and ganging up on one person is NOT OK. also, you claim she’s purchased most the inventory- there is no proof of that. I went a week several times to my own stores and still found great stuff, 20-25 items! Or even that she has inside info! All of these are not facts. There is big difference between allegations vs facts. This is unfair and bullying. As far as shopping, I think it’s fair game. There is enough stuff for everyone. God knows I don’t need all the stuff I buy!



As someone who has a close relation to law enforcement internet crimes, I am laughing at the accusation of bullying. When did I ever comment on condoning posting personal info or posted her personal info? That wasn’t me sweetie. You’re attacking the wrong person. I operate off of facts. How do you know I don’t have proof that what I’ve said is true?? not that this place is some internet court of justice . I know she’s posted my posts on her IG story (just like she did hellokimmiee) claiming what I say is lies so her friends will rush on here. No biggie, as you wish. So is she now cyber bullying me for outing her?? some people have their own truths. I’ve also never said she’s bought entire store inventories perception is everything isn’t it.

Congratulations on your amazing finds and hopefully you will have many more!


----------



## bagshoemisses

Mccoyteam said:


> Posting people’s photos is so many degrees of inappropriate. Go find your own deals and stop worrying about everyone else. Worrying what others do is a SURE fire wasy to beong unhappy. I mean seriously calling corporate. She most definitely is NOT the only reseller or even close. Plus do you know how much actually goes unsold!! Go check out some documentaries on fast fashion and you will realize how petty this discussion really is! If I was her I would absolutely report you all for cyber bullying. This is supposed to be a light hearted fun way to share deals (which is the same thing she does). Come on ladies we are so much better than this in 2018!!!!



Who is cyber bullying? I don't think anyone on her is doing that. That's a huge stretch.


----------



## hedgwin99

gquinn said:


> As promised here are some pics of some $4.47 items I found. This is only the tip of the iceberg and lots more is currently at Alterations...
> 
> BlankNYC & Rag & Bone shorts
> View attachment 3925897
> 
> 
> Vince rouched crepe de chine dress
> View attachment 3925898
> 
> 
> Keepsake dresses and top
> View attachment 3925899
> View attachment 3925901
> View attachment 3925902
> 
> 
> Splendid shorts and dress
> View attachment 3925904
> View attachment 3925905



You inspire me to go to NR Rack to dig in this freezing cold weather today[emoji106]


----------



## Footygirl

bagshoemisses said:


> Who is cyber bullying? I don't think anyone on her is doing that. That's a huge stretch.


That’s what the person that we are talking about is now claiming on her IG. As I stated, good luck with that.


----------



## hedgwin99

Footygirl said:


> That’s what the person that we are talking about is now claiming on her IG. As I stated, good luck with that.



We weren’t cyber bullying anyone... we were just commenting and responding to each other’s posts...


----------



## deltalady

From my experience, she’s pretty sensitive to any criticism, no matter how small. She blocked me years ago from her IG and I’ve never once said anything derogatory towards her. Oh well, no skin off my back. I wish her all the best in her deal hunting.


----------



## Qteepiec

gquinn said:


> I spotted Stuart Weitzman Highlands in Topo suede, size 8 and black PlatHighlands in 5 & 6. They were white tagged $400+.
> 
> If anyone starts seeing SW boots marked down, PLEASE let me know.



I bought the Tiemodel in light Brown for $319 plus tax a few days ago on the Saks website. This was the lowest I saw them for. The NM website had Highlands for under $400 a few days ago.


----------



## gquinn

hedgwin99 said:


> You inspire me to go to NR Rack to dig in this freezing cold weather today[emoji106]


You should! I think I may have built an entire spring/summer wardrobe from these finds


----------



## peacelovesequin

Random finds (PM for location) 

MCM



Jimmy Choo





Valentino


----------



## hedgwin99

gquinn said:


> You should! I think I may have built an entire spring/summer wardrobe from these finds



I was bored and started searching Nordstrom website and ordered this...40% off! Hope it fits! Looks adorable


----------



## hedgwin99

Qteepiec said:


> I bought the Tiemodel in light Brown for $319 plus tax a few days ago on the Saks website. This was the lowest I saw them for. The NM website had Highlands for under $400 a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 3926237



That is awesome price! I went to NM and continue to check BG/Saks/Nordstrom website... lowest price I have seen listed on sale is around $500+


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online (NR)


----------



## peacelovesequin

hedgwin99 said:


> That is awesome price! I went to NM and continue to check BG/Saks/Nordstrom website... lowest price I have seen listed on sale is around $500+



On NM right now, there’s a pair of SW Highstreet ($359) & Lowland ($319). Larger sizes.


----------



## hedgwin99

peacelovesequin said:


> On NM right now, there’s a pair of SW Highstreet ($359) & Lowland ($319). Larger sizes.



Thank you! Just check out the site super large size that I can’t wear[emoji22][emoji31]


----------



## aimii

Inspired by this thread to go see if there were 4.47$ items leftover (think I saw two tanks by Rag&Bone last time, maybe? Can't quite remember).

Only found this dress by the Kooples (pic from Nordstrom from whenever it was out, seems like it is 2015 actually from googling), but it was 53$, which I purchased. Debating on keeping it:


----------



## Pao9

mharri20 said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong, but isn’t it against policy to post pictures of other people (or screenshots of their Instagram names) without their permission? There are plenty of big resellers who don’t even post on IG and probably buy WAY more stuff than she does, but at least she’s willing to share info and help others. I found out about the $4.47 sale from her too and found the most AMAZING Helmut Lang jacket for $4.47 (retail 2k!!!) so I was grateful she posted about her finds.
> 
> Let’s get back to sharing our scores which is what this thread is about. It’s much more fun to read anyways.
> 
> PS. Here’s a pic of my $4.47 Helmut Lang jedi coat lol.
> View attachment 3925241



Wow what a find, I only saw ripped shirts for that price!


----------



## sarasmom

The IG thread has gotten ridiculous, someone is giving advice to hire a lawyer and sue the forum lol. I don’t believe anyone here has threatened or bullied her. Any they’re calling TPFers crazy lol


----------



## peacelovesequin

Full-line. Very good prices.


----------



## nicole0612

peacelovesequin said:


> Full-line. Very good prices.
> 
> View attachment 3926681
> 
> View attachment 3926683
> 
> View attachment 3926685
> 
> View attachment 3926686



Thank you! These are great prices.


----------



## bagnutt

MCM and Longchamp
PM for location, white tag


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted a lot of white tag Valentino


----------



## Dahls

bagnutt said:


> Spotted a lot of white tag Valentino
> View attachment 3926813
> 
> View attachment 3926814



Love the lace and blingy Valentinos! Does this store ship?


----------



## bagnutt

Prada $99


----------



## bagnutt

Dahls said:


> Love the lace and blingy Valentinos! Does this store ship?



Not sure if they still charge send. These were all larger sizes. 40 - 41.5


----------



## Dahls

bagnutt said:


> Not sure if they still charge send. These were all larger sizes. 40 - 41.5[/.
> 
> 
> bagnutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if they still charge send. These were all larger sizes. 40 - 41.5
> 
> 
> 
> Not my size but thanks for letting me know!
Click to expand...


----------



## peacelovesequin

Valentino. PM for location.


----------



## bagnutt

Lanvin lambskin Private clutch
$767 RT


----------



## bagnutt

CTR starts on Feb 15th


----------



## Bzlamom

bagnutt said:


> Prada $99
> View attachment 3926819
> 
> View attachment 3926820


Did you get these 
If not what location please


----------



## randr21

Qteepiec said:


> I bought the Tiemodel in light Brown for $319 plus tax a few days ago on the Saks website. This was the lowest I saw them for. The NM website had Highlands for under $400 a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 3926237


Adore tiemodels, have them in 2 colors. This is an amazing price.


----------



## hedgwin99

bagnutt said:


> Prada $99
> View attachment 3926819
> 
> View attachment 3926820



Bagnutt i [emoji173]️!
Is there another pair? Does the store do charge send?


----------



## bussbuss

bagnutt said:


> Spotted a lot of white tag Valentino
> View attachment 3926813
> 
> View attachment 3926814


How much were they......i may be to late though


----------



## bagnutt

bussbuss said:


> How much were they......i may be to late though



Patent leather bow pumps: $379
black: 40.5, beige: 40.5
Lace bow pumps: $419 / 41
Tribal sandals: $699 / 37, 38, 39
Satin bow pumps with crystals: $459 / 40.5

PM me for location info if interested. Not sure if this store still does charge send.
Saw all of these near closing time.


----------



## bussbuss

bagnutt said:


> Patent leather bow pumps: $379
> black: 40.5, beige: 40.5
> Lace bow pumps: $419 / 41
> Tribal sandals: $699 / 37, 38, 39
> Satin bow pumps with crystals: $459 / 40.5
> 
> PM me for location info if interested. Not sure if this store still does charge send.
> Saw all of these near closing time.


My...still a little rich for my wallet....thanks for sharing though


----------



## mjewelm

gquinn said:


> She stopped taking some pics of actual items because someone called the store and complained about her Louboutin (and other) penny finds recently.


That is such a bummer. When I visit Dallas I stop by the Rack locations and I have never gotten lucky (now I know why!) Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## peacelovesequin

There’s some $4.47 deals online. 
Run! [emoji148] Good luck!


----------



## mjewelm

Found these Stuart Weitzman 'Tynela' heels for $75! Super comfortable and a subtle fun print.


----------



## Pewpewdara

sarasmom said:


> The IG thread has gotten ridiculous, someone is giving advice to hire a lawyer and sue the forum lol. I don’t believe anyone here has threatened or bullied her. Any they’re calling TPFers crazy lol



her profile is  public, no way we are invading her privacy. instagram is a public social media. we are not cyber bullying her. she is assuming and cannot even take a slight criticism.


----------



## Leto

Pewpewdara said:


> her profile is  public, no way we are invading her privacy. instagram is a public social media. we are not cyber bullying her. she is assuming and cannot even take a slight criticism.



It felt like a witch hunt here. I don’t think it’s ok what was done here. I liked following her on Instagram. She said she is taking her Insta down for a while. 

I know somebody who worked in security for Nordstrom. They would put a stop to employees who take advantages of their employee benefits and sell items online. They have their ways and connections on reseller platforms to get information. If you really think one person has an “in” and “clears out inventory” in the whole Dallas area, Nordstrom would know and put a stop to it. 

I personally don’t care about resellers as long as they don’t steal stuff from my cart or become possessive over shoe isles. I never encountered resellers lie that anyways.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Leto said:


> It felt like a witch hunt here. I don’t think it’s ok what was done here. I liked following her on Instagram. She said she is taking her Insta down for a while.
> 
> I know somebody who worked in security for Nordstrom. They would put a stop to employees who take advantages of their employee benefits and sell items online. They have their ways and connections on reseller platforms to get information. If you really think one person has an “in” and “clears out inventory” in the whole Dallas area, Nordstrom would know and put a stop to it.
> 
> I personally don’t care about resellers as long as they don’t steal stuff from my cart or become possessive over shoe isles. I never encountered resellers lie that anyways.




From my experience Nordstrom will step in if a lower level employee is reselling themselves but they rarely do anything to stop employees from helping customers be it resellers or not. 

I used to go to Nordstrom Rack or Last Chance probably every other day and have been around so much drama surrounding this kind of stuff. I would say the resellers at Last Chance are the most hardcore and you will definitely have to guard your cart and be ready for a fight around certain people.

99% of people at LC are resellers and the employees and managers know this. Although they have their placards saying they kick out resellers, they have only done it once. This particular person was written about and complained about on social media for having a lengthy criminal record and because they would purchase things and then try to flip it in store to resellers right then and there. A lot of people knew and Nordstrom even commented to people online saying they would look into it but they never did anything until this person apparently got into a psychical altercation with a 13 year old months later. I was told the only way to get banned from a store was if you are involved in physical violence.

And sadly that’s just one of many stories I have of the ridiculousness. Resellers here routinely call corporate on each other, follow you to your car, have called the cops on each other, etc. Honestly, it would make great reality TV. 

I personally know about 2 resellers who have admitted to me they pay employees and so far neither have been caught. There’s apparently a third reseller who other resellers have taken pictures of with a security guard in their car and they have accused this person and called corporate on them multiples times. A few resellers have also tried recruiting me to shop for them. 

I pretty much stopped going to Last Chance because all the drama wasn’t worth it. 

I’ve also had experiences at the Rack which made me believe there’s shadiness there too. I posted here a very long time ago about how I found two pair of Chanel shoes one day and the SA told me that they were only on the floor because the managers “favorite customer” decided they didn’t  want them. 

I’ve also posted about how at a particular store I’ve been told both store and district managers are putting things aside for themselves and waiting for CTR to purchase them. 

I used to go so often that I often did get help from SA’s. They’d tell me what day to come on or to stick around and one that I became really friendly with would send me photos and hold stuff for me in my size too. 

I say all this to say, it’s my experience that if someone is doing disproportionately better than other people, most likely, they have some sort of edge over the competition. Obviously nothing is true 100% of the time but it seems to be true in a lot of cases.

Oh, and the funny thing is I’ve only called corporate once and that was after I filed a police report about the guy trying to look into my fitting room. Never got a callback or any sort of outreach from them so my faith in corporate is pretty much non existent. 

Either way, I’ve stopped going to the Rack since I’m now finding better deals at Neiman Marcus for the items I’m looking for.


----------



## mharri20

Pewpewdara said:


> her profile is  public, no way we are invading her privacy. instagram is a public social media. we are not cyber bullying her. she is assuming and cannot even take a slight criticism.



I just have to say that I've been following her for over 2 years and I've never seen a photo of her face, never seen her post her name, nor have I ever see her post where she shops or lives. Just because Her instagram is public doesn't mean people have a right to post what isn't theirs to post on a public forum. Notice how 99.9% of the profiles on here aren't using real names or photos of a person's face? Sometimes people want to remain anonymous, and that's completely ok. But posting rumors and accusations that we don't know are true and a person's information on here without their consent is definitely an invasion of privacy. I'm pretty sure you would also be upset if someone did the same to you for the world to see. I post on my public IG account all the time, but there are still certain things I want to keep private, and if people started posting that on forums and making accusation, of course I'd be mad. I don't blame her, but I'm for sure upset she's not posting on IG anymore. I liked seeing the info she posted!!

Just to note - I shop at the Dallas racks when I'm in the area and there is always TONS of designer inventory. 

Also, the rack (nor Last Chance anymore, at least in PHX) have policies against reselling. They used to, but all the signs are gone because there really isn't a way to stop it, and as long as they are getting their money, they don't care who buys it. Last Chance did kick out about 100 resellers about 12 or so years ago from PHX. Some were permanently banned. but others were banned for about 2 years. Now, they realize there just isn't anything they can do about it and they have moved on. Wish everyone else could do the same.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

bagnutt said:


> MCM and Longchamp
> PM for location, white tag
> View attachment 3926810
> 
> View attachment 3926811
> 
> View attachment 3926812



Cool!
PMed you. 

Thank you!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

If anyone spots this Longchamp Op Art strap, please PM me!




Thank you!


----------



## Leto

BlackGrayRed said:


> If anyone spots this Longchamp Op Art strap, please PM me!
> 
> View attachment 3928214
> 
> 
> Thank you!


are you looking for is particular design? I saw some striped ones at my rack!


----------



## hellokimmiee

On my lunch break. Here’s what I spotted:



$418 from $1200




$549 from $1595

Accessories manager told me they will get an nqc shipment soon, maybe the same at other Racks so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## mzbaglady1

hellokimmiee said:


> From my experience Nordstrom will step in if a lower level employee is reselling themselves but they rarely do anything to stop employees from helping customers be it resellers or not.
> 
> I used to go to Nordstrom Rack or Last Chance probably every other day and have been around so much drama surrounding this kind of stuff. I would say the resellers at Last Chance are the most hardcore and you will definitely have to guard your cart and be ready for a fight around certain people.
> 
> 99% of people at LC are resellers and the employees and managers know this. Although they have their placards saying they kick out resellers, they have only done it once. This particular person was written about and complained about on social media for having a lengthy criminal record and because they would purchase things and then try to flip it in store to resellers right then and there. A lot of people knew and Nordstrom even commented to people online saying they would look into it but they never did anything until this person apparently got into a psychical altercation with a 13 year old months later. I was told the only way to get banned from a store was if you are involved in physical violence.
> 
> And sadly that’s just one of many stories I have of the ridiculousness. Resellers here routinely call corporate on each other, follow you to your car, have called the cops on each other, etc. Honestly, it would make great reality TV.
> 
> I personally know about 2 resellers who have admitted to me they pay employees and so far neither have been caught. There’s apparently a third reseller who other resellers have taken pictures of with a security guard in their car and they have accused this person and called corporate on them multiples times. A few resellers have also tried recruiting me to shop for them.
> 
> I pretty much stopped going to Last Chance because all the drama wasn’t worth it.
> 
> I’ve also had experiences at the Rack which made me believe there’s shadiness there too. I posted here a very long time ago about how I found two pair of Chanel shoes one day and the SA told me that they were only on the floor because the managers “favorite customer” decided they didn’t  want them.
> 
> I’ve also posted about how at a particular store I’ve been told both store and district managers are putting things aside for themselves and waiting for CTR to purchase them.
> 
> I used to go so often that I often did get help from SA’s. They’d tell me what day to come on or to stick around and one that I became really friendly with would send me photos and hold stuff for me in my size too.
> 
> I say all this to say, it’s my experience that if someone is doing disproportionately better than other people, most likely, they have some sort of edge over the competition. Obviously nothing is true 100% of the time but it seems to be true in a lot of cases.
> 
> Oh, and the funny thing is I’ve only called corporate once and that was after I filed a police report about the guy trying to look into my fitting room. Never got a callback or any sort of outreach from them so my faith in corporate is pretty much non existent.
> 
> Either way, I’ve stopped going to the Rack since I’m now finding better deals at Neiman Marcus for the items I’m looking for.


 My gosh and I thought resellers were very aggressive at sample sales!!! I have attended sample sales where the whole rack of handbags which was at least 5 shelves was sold
to one reseller. The Manolo & Jimmy Choo sample sales are insane. Certain resellers yes they do travel in packs. Last Call used to have a limit on designer items per transaction.


----------



## peacelovesequin

More full-line finds.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Leto said:


> are you looking for is particular design? I saw some striped ones at my rack!



Hi, Leto!

I’m looking for that exact one in the pic. Did you see that one?  Please PM me if you did. 

Thank you!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Leto

BlackGrayRed said:


> Hi, Leto!
> 
> I’m looking for that exact one in the pic. Did you see that one?  Please PM me if you did.
> 
> Thank you!
> Happy New Year!



Happy New Year! Unfortunately I did not see that specific one. The only ones I have seen where striped. But I will keep an eye out for your chevron one!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Leto said:


> Happy New Year! Unfortunately I did not see that specific one. The only ones I have seen where striped. But I will keep an eye out for your chevron one!



Awww. You’re the best!
Thank you so much!


----------



## bagshoemisses

Leto said:


> It felt like a witch hunt here. I don’t think it’s ok what was done here. I liked following her on Instagram. She said she is taking her Insta down for a while.
> 
> I know somebody who worked in security for Nordstrom. They would put a stop to employees who take advantages of their employee benefits and sell items online. They have their ways and connections on reseller platforms to get information. If you really think one person has an “in” and “clears out inventory” in the whole Dallas area, Nordstrom would know and put a stop to it.
> 
> I personally don’t care about resellers as long as they don’t steal stuff from my cart or become possessive over shoe isles. I never encountered resellers lie that anyways.



There was no witch hunt. The bottom line is she didn't like getting called out on her foolishness. If she wasn't taking advantage of Nordstrom Rack policies or finding a weakness in the system, then why did she delete all of her resale post from her IG.  She knows that everything she is doing is not above board, that's why she has gone dark.


----------



## gquinn

SW plat highland in 5.5 for $211. Pm me for info but this store doesn’t do charge sends

There have been some markdowns but I checked a pair of topo suede highlands and they are still $429.


----------



## Pewpewdara

mharri20 said:


> I just have to say that I've been following her for over 2 years and I've never seen a photo of her face, never seen her post her name, nor have I ever see her post where she shops or lives. Just because Her instagram is public doesn't mean people have a right to post what isn't theirs to post on a public forum. Notice how 99.9% of the profiles on here aren't using real names or photos of a person's face? Sometimes people want to remain anonymous, and that's completely ok. But posting rumors and accusations that we don't know are true and a person's information on here without their consent is definitely an invasion of privacy. I'm pretty sure you would also be upset if someone did the same to you for the world to see. I post on my public IG account all the time, but there are still certain things I want to keep private, and if people started posting that on forums and making accusation, of course I'd be mad. I don't blame her, but I'm for sure upset she's not posting on IG anymore. I liked seeing the info she posted!!
> 
> Just to note - I shop at the Dallas racks when I'm in the area and there is always TONS of designer inventory.
> 
> Also, the rack (nor Last Chance anymore, at least in PHX) have policies against reselling. They used to, but all the signs are gone because there really isn't a way to stop it, and as long as they are getting their money, they don't care who buys it. Last Chance did kick out about 100 resellers about 12 or so years ago from PHX. Some were permanently banned. but others were banned for about 2 years. Now, they realize there just isn't anything they can do about it and they have moved on. Wish everyone else could do the same.


 and? so ? she's rude. this is a public forum. and instagram is public too !


----------



## Pewpewdara

hellokimmiee said:


> On my lunch break. Here’s what I spotted:
> 
> View attachment 3928326
> 
> $418 from $1200
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928327
> 
> $549 from $1595
> 
> Accessories manager told me they will get an nqc shipment soon, maybe the same at other Racks so keep your eyes peeled.


 theres so much chloee!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Pewpewdara said:


> theres so much chloee!!



Yes, sadly all white tags so prices aren’t great.


----------



## peacelovesequin

peacelovesequin said:


> There’s some $4.47 deals online.
> Run! [emoji148] Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 3927753
> 
> View attachment 3927754



More deals.


----------



## nicole0612

peacelovesequin said:


> More deals.
> View attachment 3928882
> 
> View attachment 3928883


You are amazing!  That dress is so pretty.


----------



## meowmix318

peacelovesequin said:


> More deals.
> View attachment 3928882
> 
> View attachment 3928883


What is the secret to finding these cheap deals on line ?


----------



## Leto

meowmix318 said:


> What is the secret to finding these cheap deals on line ?



Luck and good timing. Just check the website often!


----------



## peacelovesequin

nicole0612 said:


> You are amazing!  That dress is so pretty.



I hope a TPF’er got it. 



meowmix318 said:


> What is the secret to finding these cheap deals on line ?



Browsing (playing around with the filters) and checking out quickly.


----------



## vornado

PS $1030


----------



## vornado

valentino 37 $168.75


----------



## vornado

Tb 36.5 $78


----------



## gquinn

I saw lots of AGL flats marked down to around $60. Sorry I didn’t take pics.


----------



## Michelle1x

Heres a $4.47 Caslon dress where there are actually 4 left so somebody might get one (assuming a reseller doesn't buy all 4)
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...ar-petite?color=BLACK- OLIVE SPLICED IKAT PRT


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online finds:


----------



## bagnutt

Been looking for a small backpack for awhile now and bought this. What do you guys think? It was $370 white tag.


----------



## Antigone

bagnutt said:


> Been looking for a small backpack for awhile now and bought this. What do you guys think? It was $370 white tag.
> View attachment 3929828



very nice!


----------



## hedgwin99

bagnutt said:


> Been looking for a small backpack for awhile now and bought this. What do you guys think? It was $370 white tag.
> View attachment 3929828



Very cute!!! And nice color


----------



## bagnutt

vornado said:


> valentino 37 $168.75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929684


Are those Valentino refurbs?


----------



## vornado

bagnutt said:


> Are those Valentino refurbs?



They have the original bottom, not w&r.


----------



## bagnutt

These Rebecca Minkoff Finn fringe crossbody bags have been marked down to $29. Spotted a couple of red ones tonight.


----------



## gquinn

Successful&Me said:


> What city/rack are you at? I want a pair of AGL, but I refuse to pay anything close to retail for anything.
> 
> I ordered the two regular vans on the website. I'm so excited to get them. I had 3 ordered with vans cancelled by NR last month. They drive me crazy with their lack of inventory.
> 
> They cancelled my Bon Levy necklace that I wanted and was on sale. They stay overselling. It drives me crazy because now I can't get excited about anything until I get the shipping email. They need to do better.



Check your local Rack stores for inventory since mine does not do charge sends anymore. 

Hope you can find a pair or two.


----------



## bagnutt

9th Street Rack has a ton of white tag Moschino bags, all about 50% off retail. Also spotted a bunch of Valentino scarves with boxes. The bandeaux style silk scarves are $79 white tag and there were two really large animal scarves $199 each [emoji208]


----------



## bagnutt

Rockstuds WT
Python $769, calf hair $649
both 40.5


----------



## bagnutt

Saint Laurent velvet slippers $372 RT / 39


----------



## hedgwin99

bagnutt said:


> 9th Street Rack has a ton of white tag Moschino bags, all about 50% off retail. Also spotted a bunch of Valentino scarves with boxes. The bandeaux style silk scarves are $79 white tag and there were two really large animal scarves $199 each [emoji208]
> View attachment 3930787
> 
> View attachment 3930788



You always find the best stuff!![emoji106]


----------



## bagnutt

SW Alljack $249 WT / 9M


----------



## bagnutt

Chloe Drew nano $649 WT


----------



## bagnutt

SW all leather (not sure of style name)
$183 RT / 5M


----------



## bagnutt

Altered/Refinished apparel now final sale!


----------



## slc

Vvffff


----------



## bagnshoe

bagnutt said:


> Chloe Drew nano $649 WT
> View attachment 3930898



Hi does this store do charge send ? I’m interested in the Celine Nano . Tia !


----------



## Dealshppr

bagnutt said:


> Patent leather bow pumps: $379
> black: 40.5, beige: 40.5
> Lace bow pumps: $419 / 41
> Tribal sandals: $699 / 37, 38, 39
> Satin bow pumps with crystals: $459 / 40.5
> 
> PM me for location info if interested. Not sure if this store still does charge send.
> Saw all of these near closing time.


I am late to the party but would you please share location. PM sent. Thanks!!


----------



## bagnutt

bagnshoe said:


> Hi does this store do charge send ? I’m interested in the Celine Nano . Tia !



No charge send at this store, sorry.


----------



## hedgwin99

bagnutt said:


> SW Alljack $249 WT / 9M
> View attachment 3930829



If you see any size 8 SW boots can you please let me know?[emoji8] thank you so much


----------



## hellokimmiee

Was someone looking for small or medium? Can’t remember but here’s a Burberry Brit coat $229 from $595.


----------



## gquinn

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 3931486
> 
> 
> Was someone looking for small or medium? Can’t remember but here’s a Burberry Brit coat $229 from $595.



That’s a great price! Has anyone seen a belted version in xs or 0-4?


----------



## bagnshoe

bagnutt said:


> No charge send at this store, sorry.



Thank you .


----------



## bankygirl

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 3931486
> 
> 
> Was someone looking for small or medium? Can’t remember but here’s a Burberry Brit coat $229 from $595.



It was me! I am looking for an XS or S though, and this seems to be a medium. Too bad because it is the exact jacket I am looking for.
Thank you so much for remembering!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Exciting find after a few dry months - found this Burberry Giant Check Print Wool & Silk Scarf in ash rose for $159.97 (red tag). Used some notes to drive the total cost down further. Saving this as a gift to my mom for Mother’s Day. [emoji4]


----------



## gquinn

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3931654
> 
> 
> Exciting find after a few dry months - found this Burberry Giant Check Print Wool & Silk Scarf in ash rose for $159.97 (red tag). Used some notes to drive the total cost down further. Saving this as a gift to my mom for Mother’s Day. [emoji4]



Congrats!!! This is something I’ve been looking for a very long time at the rack. I caved and bought some on sale at Bergdorf but your price is soooo much better!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

gquinn said:


> Congrats!!! This is something I’ve been looking for a very long time at the rack. I caved and bought some on sale at Bergdorf but your price is soooo much better!



Haha, me too! I still remember seeing some people found Burberry scarves for $100 (or less?) a year or two ago. Those were W&R I believe, and this one is a full-line transfer - so I’m still ecstatic (I’m sure my mom will be too)!


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 3931486
> 
> 
> Was someone looking for small or medium? Can’t remember but here’s a Burberry Brit coat $229 from $595.


Pmd you


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 3931486
> 
> 
> Was someone looking for small or medium? Can’t remember but here’s a Burberry Brit coat $229 from $595.


Pmd you


----------



## marcj

Has anyone seen  any moncler or Canada goose coats? My rack hasn’t had anything good in months


----------



## PetiteFromSF

marcj said:


> Has anyone seen  any moncler or Canada goose coats? My rack hasn’t had anything good in months



I’ll take a look. What size?


----------



## gquinn

.


----------



## gquinn

elisainthecity said:


> I’ll take a look. What size?



Oh me too please! If anyone spots Moncler in 0 or 1 and Canada Goose in anything from XXS-S. I will be forever grateful!!


----------



## bagshoemisses

gquinn said:


> That’s a great price! Has anyone seen a belted version in xs or 0-4?



I purchased the belted version from full line during the holidays.  I love it. It's incredibly soft and I know I'll have it for years.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Didn’t see any Moncler or Canada Goose this evening.


----------



## natalia0128

does anyone want these in norstrom fullline store ?
PM me.. I will let you know when I return it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## peacelovesequin

Minkoff


----------



## natalia0128

gquinn said:


> That’s a great price! Has anyone seen a belted version in xs or 0-4?


they have belted finsbridge jacket short version on sale at Burberry website 40% off ... I think the sale is still running at Burberry website now.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## natalia0128

natalia0128 said:


> does anyone want these in norstrom fullline store ?
> PM me.. I will let you know when I return it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


all shoes are 70% off of original price 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## peacelovesequin

Delete


----------



## gquinn

natalia0128 said:


> they have belted finsbridge jacket short version on sale at Burberry website 40% off ... I think the sale is still running at Burberry website now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Thanks! I just checked and they don’t have the size/colour I’m looking for.


----------



## peacelovesequin

MCM






Valentino


----------



## sarasmom

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3931654
> 
> 
> Exciting find after a few dry months - found this Burberry Giant Check Print Wool & Silk Scarf in ash rose for $159.97 (red tag). Used some notes to drive the total cost down further. Saving this as a gift to my mom for Mother’s Day. [emoji4]



Congrats! I have been searching for one for like 2 years lol. Beautiful color and great price!


----------



## natalia0128

gquinn said:


> Thanks! I just checked and they don’t have the size/colour I’m looking for.


You can go to the store, maybe they can Locate one. 
I did it last time when my size sold out and the store was able to locate one


----------



## sarasmom

marcj said:


> Has anyone seen  any moncler or Canada goose coats? My rack hasn’t had anything good in months



I've been searching for a CG also for my daughter. No luck yet. I did find a Moncler for myself in the summer so don't lose hope


----------



## marcj

elisainthecity said:


> I’ll take a look. What size?



Your so sweet!!! I would take Sm or M
Thanks sooo much!!


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi Ladies, question for you.
With the new Rack app, is every item supposed to show up there so we can get an accurate price?  I found some Karen Walker sunglasses for $24.97, I tried to look up in the app, it said "not available" but you might like these... other KW sunnies priced much higher.

Even though the new app doesn't do finds, I thought it would still be good for pricing... right?


----------



## gquinn

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies, question for you.
> With the new Rack app, is every item supposed to show up there so we can get an accurate price?  I found some Karen Walker sunglasses for $24.97, I tried to look up in the app, it said "not available" but you might like these... other KW sunnies priced much higher.
> 
> Even though the new app doesn't do finds, I thought it would still be good for pricing... right?



That’s a great question. I use the regular site to look up prices and search for the sold-out item prices. So far, I have found 5 items that were $4.47 online (sold-out) but priced higher in stores. When I brought the item to the register, they rang-up the $4.47 price!

I don’t think this is for every item but you could always ask a SA to check.


----------



## bagnutt

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies, question for you.
> With the new Rack app, is every item supposed to show up there so we can get an accurate price?  I found some Karen Walker sunglasses for $24.97, I tried to look up in the app, it said "not available" but you might like these... other KW sunnies priced much higher.
> 
> Even though the new app doesn't do finds, I thought it would still be good for pricing... right?



The app only finds the item if it is also for sale on the Rack website. At least, that is my understanding. So yeah, it’s pretty much useless! [emoji849]


----------



## bagnutt

More Chloe bags spotted. All white tag, unfortunately.
Drew (both same color way)
Reg/Large $1099
Small $999
Faye with fringe (large) $1499
Hudson (large) $749 or $949, my pic was blurry, can’t read the price [emoji52]
No charge send, but PM me if you shop in the Bay Area!


----------



## bagnutt

SW Lowjack, embellished velvet
$249 RT / 6.5M, 10M
Rag and Bone Drea boots $143 RT / 36


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino Rolling Rockstud Tribal belts $279 WT


----------



## Michelle1x

bagnutt said:


> The app only finds the item if it is also for sale on the Rack website. At least, that is my understanding. So yeah, it’s pretty much useless! [emoji849]


Thanks for the replies.  Too bad, the new app doesn't do much at all/  Also I can't get my phone to scan the barcodes easily- I always have to type them in, no value in the app for me.


----------



## amstevens714

bagnutt said:


> Been looking for a small backpack for awhile now and bought this. What do you guys think? It was $370 white tag.
> View attachment 3929828


I got this same colorway in the tote! I love it!!!


----------



## sarasmom

Got lucky for the husband today! Moncler light down jacket,
This was hiding in the ladies coats!


----------



## gquinn

sarasmom said:


> View attachment 3932772
> 
> View attachment 3932774
> 
> 
> Got lucky for the husband today!
> This was hiding in the ladies coats!



Congrats!!!! That is an awesome price!


----------



## akkane

Love this thread! Always hunting at local Racks, and got lucky last night with a pair of gorg Jimmy Choo Haywood boots in pebbled black leather for $300.  My app is being difficult with uploading pics, sorry!


----------



## Luv n bags

I saw some Hermès boxes of fragrances.  Orange boxes and blue boxes.  They did not have any samples to smell the scents. $99.97


----------



## gquinn

tigertrixie said:


> I saw some Hermès boxes of fragrances.  Orange boxes and blue boxes.  They did not have any samples to smell the scents. $99.97



Omg. I almost fell out of my chair when I read Hermes.... and then I saw fragrances. Lol.

The Seattle flagship has a small Hermes boutique so I thought some of the items made its way to the Rack. I’m sure Hermes has an agreement that their products would not be allowed to be discounted and sold at the rack though.


----------



## Luv n bags

gquinn said:


> Omg. I almost fell out of my chair when I read Hermes.... and then I saw fragrances. Lol.
> 
> The Seattle flagship has a small Hermes boutique so I thought some of the items made its way to the Rack. I’m sure Hermes has an agreement that their products would not be allowed to be discounted and sold at the rack though.



I almost tripped over my feet when I saw the boxes! I thought they were scarves.  I am so curious what fragrance is in the boxes.


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> I almost tripped over my feet when I saw the boxes! I thought they were scarves.  I am so curious what fragrance is in the boxes.



I called and an SA opened a box.  She said there is a body moisturizer, body mist (or something like that) and “some sort of spray like perfume”.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

marcj said:


> Your so sweet!!! I would take Sm or M
> Thanks sooo much!!



No luck today at another Rack. I’ll keep my eye out for you!


----------



## vt2159

I picked up Rag & Bone Harrow booties for 199.97, and I spotted these:

Chloe white tag 399.97



Valentino RT 299.97


----------



## marakiave

Hello lovely shoppers! I’ve been looking for a designer tote for a while now and have never had any luck at rack stores. Which are the best in the NY area? 
Thx ☺️


----------



## yellowrose1013

Hello~! 
Does anyone have a list of 2018 clear the rack dates? Thank you!!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

yellowrose1013 said:


> Hello~!
> Does anyone have a list of 2018 clear the rack dates? Thank you!!!



The next CTR is Feb 15th (via @bagnutt a couple post back).


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online.


----------



## gquinn

Spotted these size 42 Diors $299. Not sure if this location still does charge sends.


----------



## stacestall

If anyone has a BB&T checking/debit account, they have a 10% cashback deal going on that you can signup for/ add to your account. It's under the BB&T deals on the dashboard when you login to your account.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Urban Decay Naked Smoky Palette for $24.97 at Nordstrom Rack (instores and online)




https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/2166556/urban-decay-naked-smoky-eyeshadow-palette?color=NO COLOR


----------



## Fashionista365

Valentino size 37 $349


----------



## Fashionista365

MCM Backpack $399.97


----------



## Fashionista365

MCM Duffle $549.97


----------



## vornado

Got this bbr scarf for $150 will be a great gift fir my Dad


----------



## marcj

Nice!!! Was it a refurb?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online


----------



## vornado

marcj said:


> Nice!!! Was it a refurb?



It's with the original tags, and a red tag.


----------



## honey_babee

gquinn said:


> Oh me too please! If anyone spots Moncler in 0 or 1 and Canada Goose in anything from XXS-S. I will be forever grateful!!



Oh me three, me three.


----------



## natalia0128

vornado said:


> Got this bbr scarf for $150 will be a great gift fir my Dad
> View attachment 3935698


great find
last time, I found Burberry silk scarf for $150 too


----------



## peacelovesequin

Full-line


----------



## meowmix318

peacelovesequin said:


> Online
> 
> View attachment 3935762
> 
> View attachment 3935765
> 
> View attachment 3935773


Great on line deals 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## natalia0128

peacelovesequin said:


> Full-line
> 
> View attachment 3936709


it is weird all the shoes used to 70% off now it goes back to 60% off
BTW, I called the store for that Gucci flat... they said they sold out completely on all sizes


----------



## peacelovesequin

natalia0128 said:


> it is weird all the shoes used to 70% off now it goes back to 60% off
> BTW, I called the store for that Gucci flat... they said they sold out completely on all sizes




It was an online deal (a pop-back). 

When I posted it, it was in stock. Most of the times, online pop-backs are OOS in-store.


----------



## melissa90

Just snagged mine via EverySale so sharing it here - just TOO excited! Halston Heritage stileto pumps 72% off!!!


----------



## natalia0128

peacelovesequin said:


> It was an online deal (a pop-back).
> 
> When I posted it, it was in stock. Most of the times, online pop-backs are OOS in-store.


what size was available when you check??

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## meowmix318

peacelovesequin said:


> It was an online deal (a pop-back).
> 
> When I posted it, it was in stock. Most of the times, online pop-backs are OOS in-store.


Yea that really gets annoying and very disappointing. Happens to me more than I wish 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## peacelovesequin

SW (NR online)


----------



## Pewpewdara

SW Highland (RED). 
PM for location.

Location does not charge end ;(


----------



## hedgwin99

For anyone interested in SW boots NM is running extra 20% off on the discount price. It’s cheaper than NR or NR Rack price right now. Sizes varies. Few times I check it’s for super large size or extremely small sizes


----------



## applecidered

Successful&Me said:


> Ugh it's crazy how this thread gone downhill. NR really fell all the way off.



So true. There aren't any deals anymore. Plus I hardly shop at NR these days too. So many items are "made for the outlet" and it's so obvious.


----------



## daisygrl

applecidered said:


> So true. There aren't any deals anymore. Plus I hardly shop at NR these days too. So many items are "made for the outlet" and it's so obvious.



This is exactly what I thought. I used to post here weekly (2-3 years ago.) Now, I bought three brand name pairs of shoes in a year! Nothing to post. I used to drive all over to NR 3-4 times a week because it used to be fun to find even small stuff on most visits. Now, I go 1-2 times a week. If that! The “outlet” quality is obvious and sad. Soon, I will be shoe-less. [emoji23]


----------



## laurenxesq

Purchased this Shinola bag at my local NR today.


----------



## ALNYC

Went to return a pair of Aquazzura booties I wasn’t sure about and got these gorgeous SW MezzaMezzas instead. $166.25 down from $665!


----------



## hedgwin99

There will be a Aquazzura sample sale coming up in nyc next week if any TPFers is around NYC area


----------



## TinksDelite

NR alteration question - I got a deal on a great Eliza J dress for work last week but the zipper will NOT budge beyond a mid back seam.  Would they fix that? I'm sure I have alteration credits.


----------



## Luv n bags

TinksDelite said:


> NR alteration question - I got a deal on a great Eliza J dress for work last week but the zipper will NOT budge beyond a mid back seam.  Would they fix that? I'm sure I have alteration credits.



Yes they will fix it.  I bring clothes that I purchased from other stores to get altered since I have so much credit towards alterations.


----------



## randr21

hedgwin99 said:


> There will be a Aquazzura sample sale coming up in nyc next week if any TPFers is around NYC area


Are there still sample sales left in nyc?  I remember they were everywhere 10+ years ago. Have you been to the aqua one recently?


----------



## randr21

tigertrixie said:


> Yes they will fix it.  I bring clothes that I purchased from other stores to get altered since I have so much credit towards alterations.


That's good to know. I read the policy and it has to be from Nord, or Nord rack so I've been too scared to bring other store's items in to alter.  I've had them ask me if my clothes were from Nord tho..


----------



## Luv n bags

randr21 said:


> That's good to know. I read the policy and it has to be from Nord, or Nord rack so I've been too scared to bring other store's items in to alter.  I've had them ask me if my clothes were from Nord tho..



Really? I just brought a Coach trench in and some BeBe pants.  They just charge an extreme amount, but it gets deducted from my credits.


----------



## purpleggplant

randr21 said:


> That's good to know. I read the policy and it has to be from Nord, or Nord rack so I've been too scared to bring other store's items in to alter.  I've had them ask me if my clothes were from Nord tho..


You are allowed to bring outside clothing in for alterations. Non Nordstrom clothes are charged more, which is why they ask. The only exception of non Nordstrom clothes are wedding dresses. Wedding dresses are only allowed from Nordstrom. 

They only started allowing outside clothing a few years ago.


----------



## randr21

tigertrixie said:


> Really? I just brought a Coach trench in and some BeBe pants.  They just charge an extreme amount, but it gets deducted from my credits.


I only have $100, so it gets eaten up quickly.  How much do they charge for shortening sleeves with buttons if it's non Nordstrom?  For 3 jackets I brought in recently. 1 without lining, cotton, and 2 with lining, blazers.  All 3 for just shortening sleeves was $90, and they were from Nord!  





purpleggplant said:


> You are allowed to bring outside clothing in for alterations. Non Nordstrom clothes are charged more, which is why they ask. The only exception of non Nordstrom clothes are wedding dresses. Wedding dresses are only allowed from Nordstrom.
> 
> They only started allowing outside clothing a few years ago.


Thank you for chiming in.  I'm glad to know they now accept non Nord items.


----------



## meowmix318

randr21 said:


> I only have $100, so it gets eaten up quickly.  How much do they charge for shortening sleeves with buttons if it's non Nordstrom?  For 3 jackets I brought in recently. 1 without lining, cotton, and 2 with lining, blazers.  All 3 for just shortening sleeves was $90, and they were from Nord!  Thank you for chiming in.  I'm glad to know they now accept non Nord items.


Check out the prices here (https://www.nordstromrack.com/alterations)


----------



## mzbaglady1

randr21 said:


> Are there still sample sales left in nyc?  I remember they were everywhere 10+ years ago. Have you been to the aqua one recently?


I have gone to a couple of them last year. Some of them were a hit or miss with the selection and price point. The MCM maroon color bags people are posting in this thread from Nordstorm Rack were part of the MCM sample sale.


----------



## vt2159

tigertrixie said:


> Really? I just brought a Coach trench in and some BeBe pants.  They just charge an extreme amount, but it gets deducted from my credits.



I did alterations a couple of weeks ago. I wanted to get some non-Nordstrom jeans hemmed, but the tailor said that they charge more and that my alteration credit cannot be used for them. Hmmm, I might have to try it again.


----------



## Shopmore

vt2159 said:


> I did alterations a couple of weeks ago. I wanted to get some non-Nordstrom jeans hemmed, but the tailor said that they charge more and that my alteration credit does not count. Hmmm, I might have to try it again.


Yes, i got a pair of non-Nord jeans done and they charge 2x the amount of 2 Rack pairs.


----------



## vt2159

Shopmore said:


> Yes, i got a pair of non-Nord jeans done and they charge 2x the amount of 2 Rack pairs.



Did your alterations credit apply to them? I do not mind how much they charge as long as I can use my credit for it.


----------



## Shopmore

vt2159 said:


> Did your alterations credit apply to them? I do not mind how much they charge as long as I can use my credit for it.


No, they didn't apply the alterations credit


----------



## cinderella0087

Shopmore said:


> No, they didn't apply the alterations credit



This has to be brand new or maybe the Rack policy? I brought in non-Nordstrom pants to the full line store in December and used my credits.


----------



## vt2159

cinderella0087 said:


> This has to be brand new or maybe the Rack policy? I brought in non-Nordstrom pants to the full line store in December and used my credits.



I brought non-Nordstrom jeans to the full line store at the end of the December and that's what the tailor told me - alterations credit cannot be used towards non-Nordstrom items. I'll try a second time to see what they say.


----------



## pecknnibble

vt2159 said:


> I brought non-Nordstrom jeans to the full line store at the end of the December and that's what the tailor told me - alterations credit cannot be used towards non-Nordstrom items. I'll try a second time to see what they say.



I think this policy has been in place for a while. I tried to get a non-Nordstrom dress altered last Spring and they said I couldn’t use my alterations credit. And since it was twice as expensive, I just took it to a normal tailor.


----------



## cinderella0087

pecknnibble said:


> I think this policy has been in place for a while. I tried to get a non-Nordstrom dress altered last Spring and they said I couldn’t use my alterations credit. And since it was twice as expensive, I just took it to a normal tailor.



That’s interesting because I did this exact thing less than a month ago and used the credits. I don’t have a tailor because I just take everything there to use my credits! I have some jeans to hem - I’ll try again in the next couple weeks and see what they say.


----------



## cinderella0087

Back to business [emoji6]

If anyone else is interested in Shinola, quite a few things popped up on the app. Couple purses below but I saw probably 10 different items.


----------



## cinderella0087

And there’s a ton of contemporary designer markdowns if you can grab your size...


----------



## LuxeDeb

Got this email today from Nordstrom Rewards! Not sure if it's targeted or for everyone.
A $15 certificate could be yours (lucky you!)

Now through January 31, spend $50 on a single purchase with your Nordstrom card in stores or online at Nordstrom, Nordstrom Rack or HauteLook and get a $15 Reward Certificate to spend with us (on anything you'd like!) between February 15 and March 15.*


----------



## meowmix318

LuxeDeb said:


> Got this email today from Nordstrom Rewards! Not sure if it's targeted or for everyone.
> A $15 certificate could be yours (lucky you!)
> 
> Now through January 31, spend $50 on a single purchase with your Nordstrom card in stores or online at Nordstrom, Nordstrom Rack or HauteLook and get a $15 Reward Certificate to spend with us (on anything you'd like!) between February 15 and March 15.*


I didn't get an email so possibly targeted


----------



## aidore

Does anyone has all CTR dates for 2018?


----------



## ochie

Does rack price adjust? Like if I buy  something before the CTR?


----------



## aidore

ochie said:


> Does rack price adjust? Like if I buy  something before the CTR?


No not anymore.it used to be


----------



## samanthaleee

Has anyone found louboutins recently? I've been hunting for many months and I feel like people haven't posted about seeing any in quite some time.


----------



## gquinn

.


----------



## gquinn

samanthaleee said:


> Has anyone found louboutins recently? I've been hunting for many months and I feel like people haven't posted about seeing any in quite some time.



I saw the gold wing black bootie but they were white tag for $999. I didn’t even bother posting about them since the price was ridiculous and the store doesn’t charge send. 

I’ve seen random posts om Instagram where people have purchased or spotted Loubs recently also.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Have plans to spend the weekend in Northern VA and D.C. 

Will also try to swing by Potomac Mills. 

Any particular NR location that’s better?  I haven’t been to the Potomac Mills or the Tyson’s one in a while. 

Let me know if you want me to be on the lookout for anything in particular.


----------



## samanthaleee

gquinn said:


> I saw the gold wing black bootie but they were white tag for $999. I didn’t even bother posting about them since the price was ridiculous and the store doesn’t charge send.
> 
> I’ve seen random posts om Instagram where people have purchased or spotted Loubs recently also.


OMG $999?! But thank you for your response! I still have hope that maybe someday I'll find some- lol


----------



## afsweet

went to NR on Sunday, and the merchandise is so disappointing. nothing designer except coach and tory burch. there was a whole rack of longchamp le pliage though.


----------



## sarasmom

I went yesterday, nothing good, the designer racks are so small now and it’s pretty much the same stuff. I used to enjoy checking after work a few times a week, now it’s so boring.


----------



## vornado

BlackGrayRed said:


> Have plans to spend the weekend in Northern VA and D.C.
> 
> Will also try to swing by Potomac Mills.
> 
> Any particular NR location that’s better?  I haven’t been to the Potomac Mills or the Tyson’s one in a while.
> 
> Let me know if you want me to be on the lookout for anything in particular.



I am not in that region. But I heard that Potomac mills is good. The TJmaxx is good too.


----------



## vornado

samanthaleee said:


> OMG $999?! But thank you for your response! I still have hope that maybe someday I'll find some- lol



Couple of weeks ago I saw a pair of louboutin sandals at the fashion outlet near Chicago airport, $249 or $299, I forgot the price.they are too ugly to me, so I didnt  post the picture here.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

vornado said:


> I am not in that region. But I heard that Potomac mills is good. The TJmaxx is good too.



Thanks!


----------



## Leto

Somebody on instagram said that items bought after February 1st will only have a 45 day return time. And that future CTR will only be 20%. Has anyone else heard this? 
Honestly, I always thought 90 days was extremely long, so this doesn’t bother me. I usually make up my mind about items within 2 weeks max. 
I do care about the percentage change. Is the 5% difference that important to NR? Ugh...


----------



## pinky7129

Leto said:


> Somebody on instagram said that items bought after February 1st will only have a 45 day return time. And that future CTR will only be 20%. Has anyone else heard this?
> Honestly, I always thought 90 days was extremely long, so this doesn’t bother me. I usually make up my mind about items within 2 weeks max.
> I do care about the percentage change. Is the 5% difference that important to NR? Ugh...



It’s true about the 45 day returns. 
I haven’t heard anything about the percentages.


----------



## bakeacookie

Leto said:


> Somebody on instagram said that items bought after February 1st will only have a 45 day return time. And that future CTR will only be 20%. Has anyone else heard this?
> Honestly, I always thought 90 days was extremely long, so this doesn’t bother me. I usually make up my mind about items within 2 weeks max.
> I do care about the percentage change. Is the 5% difference that important to NR? Ugh...



The return window doesn't bother me.
But that 5% is kinda funny. They're thinking people are getting too good of a deal at 25% off!


----------



## bagnutt

I knew they were going to minimize return time again!  Chalk it up to the resellers!


----------



## aidore

bagnutt said:


> I knew they were going to minimize return time again!  Chalk it up to the resellers!


 Dont mind change in return time... But i really dont like the fact that they going to give smaller discount during ctr.


----------



## applecidered

Leto said:


> Somebody on instagram said that items bought after February 1st will only have a 45 day return time. And that future CTR will only be 20%. Has anyone else heard this?
> Honestly, I always thought 90 days was extremely long, so this doesn’t bother me. I usually make up my mind about items within 2 weeks max.
> I do care about the percentage change. Is the 5% difference that important to NR? Ugh...



Ugh even less reason for me to shop at NR anymore, even online. What's the point. So many things made for outlet. No more good deals or steals.


----------



## afsweet

90 days is too generous for NR so this change makes sense. the CTR discount is terrible though. NR's prices have increased over the years while the quality of the inventory has worsened. it also seems like they take longer to mark things down, sometimes months depending on the brand. things at my local NR have a higher chance of getting damaged than being marked down.


----------



## cinderella0087

I normally don’t recommend the downtown Seattle Rack but if you’re nearby today - Run!! Full like W&R everywhere - jeans, designer, shoes, handbags. Shoes has Vince, Manolo, Prada, jimmy Choo, etc and I saw a couple Lanvin bags. Frye and Rag & Bone Boots. On my lunch break so sorry, no photos. 

Will also add that the bags and more expensive shoes did have final sale tags now [emoji53] got a couple pairs of jeans though that did not have that tag. Must be a minimum price they’re enforcing it at.


----------



## vornado

Mcm$350


----------



## vornado

Another color same price


----------



## nicole0612

cinderella0087 said:


> I normally don’t recommend the downtown Seattle Rack but if you’re nearby today - Run!! Full like W&R everywhere - jeans, designer, shoes, handbags. Shoes has Vince, Manolo, Prada, jimmy Choo, etc and I saw a couple Lanvin bags. Frye and Rag & Bone Boots. On my lunch break so sorry, no photos.
> 
> Will also add that the bags and more expensive shoes did have final sale tags now [emoji53] got a couple pairs of jeans though that did not have that tag. Must be a minimum price they’re enforcing it at.



Were the prices good for the W&R designer shoes?


----------



## vornado

Tods 37.5$253 3 months ago they are $400+


----------



## vornado

Different size/ color agl flats $68


----------



## vornado

Vince different size color $29.xx


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

hedgwin99 said:


> There will be a Aquazzura sample sale coming up in nyc next week if any TPFers is around NYC area



Where did you see Aquazzura? I don't see it posted anywhere...


----------



## cinderella0087

nicole0612 said:


> Were the prices good for the W&R designer shoes?



All the ones I saw were $149 - $249


----------



## nicole0612

cinderella0087 said:


> All the ones I saw were $149 - $249



Thanks! I’ll try to get down there.


----------



## cinderella0087

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks! I’ll try to get down there.



Look for the plain cardboard boxes [emoji4]


----------



## gquinn

cinderella0087 said:


> Look for the plain cardboard boxes [emoji4]



Did they have them on a cart or were they mixed in with clearance and/or designer shoes?


----------



## nicole0612

cinderella0087 said:


> Look for the plain cardboard boxes [emoji4]



Thank you! I am on my way now.
I haven’t been there in almost 20 years! I’m not even that old 
Are designer shoes still on the top floor and designer clothes on the below ground floor?


----------



## gquinn

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I am on my way now.
> I haven’t been there in almost 20 years! I’m not even that old
> Are designer shoes still on the top floor and designer clothes on the below ground floor?



Oh wow! That is the old store. The closed that location and opened up near Westlake Center. It’s all on one floor now

Google the new address before heading out. 

If there is anything left, please me know. I might make a trip there


----------



## cinderella0087

gquinn said:


> Did they have them on a cart or were they mixed in with clearance and/or designer shoes?



Mixed in with the regular designer shoe section (and the regular shoe section for non-designer). Lots of house brand shoes that were W&R too.


----------



## cinderella0087

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I am on my way now.
> I haven’t been there in almost 20 years! I’m not even that old
> Are designer shoes still on the top floor and designer clothes on the below ground floor?



You havent been in awhile - it’s in Westlake now! All one floor. Designer shoes are back by the registers - check all sizes. I found quite a few shoes that were stashed in wrong sizes. Hope they’re still there!!


----------



## gquinn

cinderella0087 said:


> Mixed in with the regular designer shoe section (and the regular shoe section for non-designer). Lots of house brand shoes that were W&R too.



Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

gquinn said:


> Oh wow! That is the old store. The closed that location and opened up near Westlake Center. It’s all on one floor now
> 
> Google the new address before heading out.
> 
> If there is anything left, please me know. I might make a trip there





cinderella0087 said:


> Mixed in with the regular designer shoe section (and the regular shoe section for non-designer). Lots of house brand shoes that were W&R too.



Thank you ladies!


----------



## cinderella0087

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you ladies!



Any luck??


----------



## nicole0612

cinderella0087 said:


> Any luck??



Sorry, there’s no reception there, I just left.
I got a very cute pair of Jimmy choo boots.
The shoes were pretty picked over but there were a few Jimmy Choos, Pradas and Manolo left, mostly strappy heels.


Thanks so much for the heads up!


----------



## nicole0612

Most of the designer bags were jimmy choo, moschino and a couple of Chloe.


This one lost its tag, so I have no idea how much it was.
These were the best shoes I found that were under $400.


















I’m out of room for photos, but the jimmy choo sandal are also final sale W&R size 37.5 $250.


----------



## scgirl212

Bunch of full line RT transfer shoes came in to the rack I frequent. Lots of Choo, Manolo, a few Valentino, Miu Miu, Prada and Dior. 

I picked up these Dior boots for $299 RT and the Chloe velvet flats for $128!


----------



## vornado

nicole0612 said:


> Most of the designer bags were jimmy choo, moschino and a couple of Chloe.
> View attachment 3947568
> 
> This one lost its tag, so I have no idea how much it was.
> These were the best shoes I found that were under $400.
> View attachment 3947569
> 
> View attachment 3947570
> 
> View attachment 3947572
> 
> View attachment 3947573
> 
> View attachment 3947574
> 
> View attachment 3947575
> 
> View attachment 3947576
> 
> View attachment 3947577
> 
> View attachment 3947578
> 
> I’m out of room for photos, but the jimmy choo sandal are also final sale W&R size 37.5 $250.



Final means no return? I didn't see this at my local store.hmm...


----------



## meowmix318

vornado said:


> Final means no return? I didn't see this at my local store.hmm...


Yes no returns. It is slowly rolling out at other Nordstrom Rack locations.


----------



## seton

Well, it says "Final Sale" and "NON REFUNDABLE". Does that mean it's exchangable? There is a difference.


----------



## Fikaccnut

seton said:


> Well, it says "Final Sale" and "NON REFUNDABLE". Does that mean it's exchangable? There is a difference.



What? No. You buy it, it’s yours. You can’t try to bring it back under the guise of exchanging it. Further, an exchange is considered to be a swap for the same identical thing, perhaps in a different size. How would you exchange something that is impossible for them to search for in their system?


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Didn’t make it to Potomac Mills this weekend. Saw a NR when we went to City Center, but forgot to swing by. Is this location good?

Saw these at the Tyson’s location:







Was in a bit of a hurry, so I wasn’t able to check prices. Not sure if this location does charge-sends. 

Saw these, as well:


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Hawaii 
No charge sends 
Fendi red ticket sz 36 and a 2 other larger sizes didn’t check maybe 38-39


Louboutin red ticket only sz 36 



Didn’t see any other Louboutin’s in any other sizes


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Looks like there are some designer transfers.


----------



## MrsRed1

$196



$245 or something like that...

No photo, Stella McCartney’s crossbody and other styles as well (sorry, not sure the style name)
And also there is few designers shoes like Miu Miu, Prada... at mission valley


----------



## Lauren0404

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Looks like there are some designer transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953022
> View attachment 3953023



[emoji33] my size!!! I'm dyinnnngggg of jealousy


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Lauren0404 said:


> [emoji33] my size!!! I'm dyinnnngggg of jealousy



I didn’t get them so if you are in NY, they might still be there.


----------



## bagnutt

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Looks like there are some designer transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953022
> View attachment 3953023



LOVE those [emoji177][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Lauren0404

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I didn’t get them so if you are in NY, they might still be there.



I'm in Wisconsin where Cole Haan is the biggest designer we ever see at the Rack [emoji52] No offense to Mr. Haan


----------



## scgirl212

Picked up this giant silk Givenchy scarf for RT $200!


----------



## bagnutt

I’m glad that designer transfers are popping up, might be some good stuff around for CTR [emoji846]


----------



## scgirl212

bagnutt said:


> I’m glad that designer transfers are popping up, might be some good stuff around for CTR [emoji846]



I’m hoping some of it sticks around too! Except for clothing, a lot of the transfers have already flown out the door at my racks! There are still some good shoes hiding out in the “regular” shoe section...shhhhhh


----------



## noshoepolish

I am hoping for some black Hunter rain boots next CLR.  I keep checking the website but no black plain rain boats.  Need them for work.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Spotted these today. Final sale but only $249. They are my size but they are a little out there for me.


----------



## gquinn

.


----------



## gquinn

hellokimmiee said:


> Spotted these today. Final sale but only $249. They are my size but they are a little out there for me.
> 
> View attachment 3954974



Wow. Where did those Volpi com from?? They are from several years ago[emoji848]

So bizarre how Nordstrom has these random pairs that just happen to pop up.


----------



## purpleggplant

gquinn said:


> Wow. Where did those Volpi com from?? They are from several years ago[emoji848]
> 
> So bizarre how Nordstrom has these random pairs that just happen to pop up.


I can see them being returned (unworn). Nordstrom is more strict with their returns now. I've read that some stores don't allow worn designer shoes to be returned. And if it's been 2 years, the purchase details leaves their system even if you still have the sticker, it won't work. But if you can prove you purchased via receipt or email, they'll take it back. Since it's so old, they'll just get sent to the the rack.


----------



## ALNYC

Can't resist anything Chloe so I got these Lauren Scalloped Pumps last night, $189. Not 100% sold on the color.

Also, I'm obsessed with these purple velvet Pradas but they aren't my size. $249.97 red tagged, size 38, NYC. Original box.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted today. All of the shoes and boots are red tagged. Chloe booties size 37.5 299.97. Chloe suede shoes size 39.5 229.97. Prada pink sneakers size 38 147. Prada grey sneakers size 38 130.00. Prada velvet mules size 36 229.97 black sandals size 36 149.97. Tod's size 38 189.97. Vince suede boots size 8.5 299.98.


----------



## mzbaglady1

The sales associates at Nordstromrack are not giving out correct information about the percentage change for the next CTR sale. I think certain locations weren't given the notice yet when I asked today they told me 25%. They are letting you know the return policy has changed.


----------



## aidore

When is next ctr?


----------



## mzbaglady1

aidore said:


> When is next ctr?


The weekend before Presidents day.


----------



## mzbaglady1

The dates for CTR sale is Feb 16-19. Three different rack locations have not confirmed any changes to a different percentage. Bergen Town Center insist the sale will be 25%.


----------



## MrsRed1

It been a while to see Louboutin.
Lots of Miu Miu but limited styles, San Diego


----------



## Pewpewdara

WENT TO NORDSTROM RACK DOWNTOWN SAN FRANCISCO. ONE OF THE SA SAID THEY WILL BE GETTING MORE DESIGNER TRANSFERS


----------



## hellokimmiee

Saw some new transfers at my store today but nothing really great. Did notice they are doing shoe markdowns so maybe worth checking out if you’ve been eyeing something.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Spotted Weitzman 7.5 for $199


----------



## paradise392

I never find any louboutins at my store!! I'm jealous of all your finds! I did find a Jimmy Choo rebel bag in off white for $254 which I snagged up.  Not sure if I'm going to keep it though.


----------



## ochie

MrsRed1 said:


> View attachment 3956260
> View attachment 3956261
> 
> 
> It been a while to see Louboutin.
> Lots of Miu Miu but limited styles, San Diego



Where in San deigo? Do they have some CL in sz36?


----------



## dooneybaby

noshoepolish said:


> I am hoping for some black Hunter rain boots next CLR.  I keep checking the website but no black plain rain boats.  Need them for work.


Look on the website 6pm.com. They always have a selection of Hunter boots. 6pm.com is owned by Zappos, it's just that the prices are lower than Zappos because there's less inventory of each shoe.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online finds.


----------



## paradise392

how often is clear the rack?


----------



## dooneybaby

peacelovesequin said:


> Online finds.
> 
> View attachment 3959277
> 
> View attachment 3959278
> 
> View attachment 3959279
> 
> View attachment 3959280
> 
> View attachment 3959281


Did you see the Ivy Kirzhner Epoque Sandal in aqua? Gorgeous!


----------



## Ou_louise

Spotted online! Charlotte Olympia Kitty slip ons!  Too bad none are my size


----------



## nicole0612

For those of you in the Seattle area, is there ever a good time to go to the Bellevue/Factoria rack to find designer W&R? I have seen a couple of handbags from premium designers but never ready to wear clothing or shoes.  Thanks


----------



## natalia0128

even online Norstrom rack with 45 days return policy


----------



## cinderella0087

nicole0612 said:


> For those of you in the Seattle area, is there ever a good time to go to the Bellevue/Factoria rack to find designer W&R? I have seen a couple of handbags from premium designers but never ready to wear clothing or shoes.  Thanks



I find if I can get there on a weeknight (which is really only when I have a dentist appt in Bellevue!) I tend to find more things. Weekends are pretty picked over unless you can go at opening. Also, in case you’re looking through clearance, the “full price” racks are where the W&R are hidden. They used to put them with clearance but changed that a couple years ago. I was there on the 29th and picked up two pairs of Sam Edelman shoes and two pairs of jeans (rag & bone and Joe’s) that were all W&R but I didn’t look through designer - only the contemporary.


----------



## nicole0612

cinderella0087 said:


> I find if I can get there on a weeknight (which is really only when I have a dentist appt in Bellevue!) I tend to find more things. Weekends are pretty picked over unless you can go at opening. Also, in case you’re looking through clearance, the “full price” racks are where the W&R are hidden. They used to put them with clearance but changed that a couple years ago. I was there on the 29th and picked up two pairs of Sam Edelman shoes and two pairs of jeans (rag & bone and Joe’s) that were all W&R but I didn’t look through designer - only the contemporary.


Thank you so much for the reply!  I usually check about 7pm on weekdays, but very rarely because I have never found any designer items there (other than a few weeks ago I found a Valentino dress for $2,000 but it was unattractive).  I have never seen W&R designer shoes in their designer section (e.g. Manolos, Jimmy Choo, Prada, etc), are those hidden in the regular section or in the designer section.  For W&R designer clothing, are there certain "full price" racks where they usually are?  In the misc designer sections up front?  It's hard to weed through it because their racks labeled designer are usually 99.99999% midrange brands, so I wasn't sure if I was looking in the wrong place.
Realistically, in the whole store it seems like there may be 2-3 real designer clothing items, does that sound right?  Or am I just looking in the wrong place?
I think we are spoiled by online sales from regular department stores as well as places like farfetched, because it is so easy to find designer items at such a discount.


----------



## cinderella0087

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much for the reply!  I usually check about 7pm on weekdays, but very rarely because I have never found any designer items there (other than a few weeks ago I found a Valentino dress for $2,000 but it was unattractive).  I have never seen W&R designer shoes in their designer section (e.g. Manolos, Jimmy Choo, Prada, etc), are those hidden in the regular section or in the designer section.  For W&R designer clothing, are there certain "full price" racks where they usually are?  In the misc designer sections up front?  It's hard to weed through it because their racks labeled designer are usually 99.99999% midrange brands, so I wasn't sure if I was looking in the wrong place.
> Realistically, in the whole store it seems like there may be 2-3 real designer clothing items, does that sound right?  Or am I just looking in the wrong place?
> I think we are spoiled by online sales from regular department stores as well as places like farfetched, because it is so easy to find designer items at such a discount.



It’s definitely not what It used to be - that’s for sure. Also I realized you mentioned both stores and I was referring to Factoria. I never go anywhere near Bell Square so I haven’t been to the new one yet.

Ive personally found they’re mostly in the misc racks (sometimes in the branded ones - but not as often) and I’ve found, for the racks that still have a shoe mate window, that the W&R designer are mixed in - NOT in the designer section. If it’s a new store that has boxes out, they’re usually with designer. Also all that being said - it just takes one person working who puts them back somewhere different than the others. There was a few months last year when the Alderwood store had separate racks set up that ONLY had W&R!! It was amazing (albeit not designer since it’s Lynnwood) but short lived - I haven’t seen it like that since.


----------



## nicole0612

cinderella0087 said:


> It’s definitely not what It used to be - that’s for sure. Also I realized you mentioned both stores and I was referring to Factoria. I never go anywhere near Bell Square so I haven’t been to the new one yet.
> 
> Ive personally found they’re mostly in the misc racks (sometimes in the branded ones - but not as often) and I’ve found, for the racks that still have a shoe mate window, that the W&R designer are mixed in - NOT in the designer section. If it’s a new store that has boxes out, they’re usually with designer. Also all that being said - it just takes one person working who puts them back somewhere different than the others. There was a few months last year when the Alderwood store had separate racks set up that ONLY had W&R!! It was amazing (albeit not designer since it’s Lynnwood) but short lived - I haven’t seen it like that since.



Sorry for confusing you! I stay so far from bell square that I actually had no idea there was a new rack there. I just call Factoria/Bellevue since the areas are so close, so I did actually mean Factoria 
Thanks for the tips, it’s really helpful.


----------



## bagnutt

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much for the reply!  I usually check about 7pm on weekdays, but very rarely because I have never found any designer items there (other than a few weeks ago I found a Valentino dress for $2,000 but it was unattractive).  I have never seen W&R designer shoes in their designer section (e.g. Manolos, Jimmy Choo, Prada, etc), are those hidden in the regular section or in the designer section.  For W&R designer clothing, are there certain "full price" racks where they usually are?  In the misc designer sections up front?  It's hard to weed through it because their racks labeled designer are usually 99.99999% midrange brands, so I wasn't sure if I was looking in the wrong place.
> Realistically, in the whole store it seems like there may be 2-3 real designer clothing items, does that sound right?  Or am I just looking in the wrong place?
> I think we are spoiled by online sales from regular department stores as well as places like farfetched, because it is so easy to find designer items at such a discount.



I don’t shop in Seattle, but most of the refurb shoes I find are in the regular shoe section (not “designer row”). My local stores seem to get them on Tuesdays and Wednesdays.


----------



## nicole0612

bagnutt said:


> I don’t shop in Seattle, but most of the refurb shoes I find are in the regular shoe section (not “designer row”). My local stores seem to get them on Tuesdays and Wednesdays.



Thank you! It is such a hunt, since things are never in their correct sizes or locations 
I think finding out the day’s designer items come is the key because it’s hard to spend time searching without thinking there’s a decent chance of finding something good.


----------



## intrigue

I just noticed the 45 day return policy on my email receipt from yesterday.


----------



## Mininana

intrigue said:


> I just noticed the 45 day return policy on my email receipt from yesterday.
> View attachment 3961033



Me too!!!


----------



## cinderella0087

Mininana said:


> Me too!!!



It moved over 2/1. All the associates I crossed paths with while checking out made a note to tell me, signage changed in the store and online. 

Is anyone running into this NOT being the case?


----------



## Cthai

Hi! I will be going to Florida next month (Disney world!) we are staying inside Disney - was wondering if the rack in Florida worth checking out? We will have a car but I don’t want to drive more than 30mins out. Any recommendations? We will be there for 10days


----------



## pursepectives

Cthai said:


> Hi! I will be going to Florida next month (Disney world!) we are staying inside Disney - was wondering if the rack in Florida worth checking out? We will have a car but I don’t want to drive more than 30mins out. Any recommendations? We will be there for 10days


The one in Orlando at millenia crossing is decent. I found some Stuart Weitzman heels at 85% + extra 25% during a CTR when I was there in October. Also penny swimsuits. Worth checking out if you have the time, I think it was fairly close to Disney.


----------



## AnnaFreud

While casually perusing NR online I came across a pair of Louboutins for $198 in my size!! For some reason I can never post pictures anymore on the app but they were the Akdooch pumps in black. There was only one pair so I quickly added to chart and checked out. Crossing my fingers that they actually ship!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

AnnaFreud said:


> While casually perusing NR online I came across a pair of Louboutins for $198 in my size!! For some reason I can never post pictures anymore on the app but they were the Akdooch pumps in black. There was only one pair so I quickly added to chart and checked out. Crossing my fingers that they actually ship!



Thank you for sharing!! I was able to get one too but let’s see if it actually ships. [emoji85]


----------



## nicole0612

AnnaFreud said:


> While casually perusing NR online I came across a pair of Louboutins for $198 in my size!! For some reason I can never post pictures anymore on the app but they were the Akdooch pumps in black. There was only one pair so I quickly added to chart and checked out. Crossing my fingers that they actually ship!


Congrats ladies!
I see they also have one or two, manolo, Jimmy choo, valentino, but in 1 size and weird styles


----------



## nicole0612

Here are my recs:
Fendi furry slippers
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...hearling-slide-sandal?color=F09IK BLACK/BROWN
miu miu crystal flats
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...ellished-pointed-toe-flat?color=F0118 ARGENTO
manolo BBs
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/2375388/manolo-blahnik-bb-pump?color=BLUE VELVET
Valentino rockstud slides
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...oul-rockstud-slide-sandal?color=0NO NERO/NERO


----------



## AnnaFreud

elisainthecity said:


> Thank you for sharing!! I was able to get one too but let’s see if it actually ships. [emoji85]



Yay! What size did you get? Mine was 35.5. I hope they fit. I don’t own a pair of CL so I don’t know if they run small or large.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Tons of goodies. Run!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Miu Miu


----------



## peacelovesequin

Sneakers


----------



## paradise392

you girls got louboutins?! so lucky!! I want


----------



## paradise392

whats is a size 8 roughly for louboutins?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Delete


----------



## PetiteFromSF

AnnaFreud said:


> Yay! What size did you get? Mine was 35.5. I hope they fit. I don’t own a pair of CL so I don’t know if they run small or large.



Same size, but I got the Mlle Menule Embellished Bow Kitten Heel Pump. Sizing varies - I have louboutins from 4.5-5.5.


----------



## peacelovesequin

peacelovesequin said:


> Sneakers
> 
> View attachment 3961767
> 
> View attachment 3961768



The Loubs sneakers are gone!


----------



## paradise392

I was able to get a pair of cadrilla Corazon pumps but I'm not sure on the sizing.  hopefully they fit.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Just picked up these babies on the NR website. Thanks ladies for posting! Hoping they ship. 

https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/christian-louboutin-mi-corazon-smoking-flat-women/4569214


----------



## ballerinakgurl

AnnaFreud said:


> Yay! What size did you get? Mine was 35.5. I hope they fit. I don’t own a pair of CL so I don’t know if they run small or large.



I find that they run small. I would size up at least one full size if not 1.5. Hoping they ship and fit though! [emoji119]


----------



## peacelovesequin

I hope every order ships (fingers crossed).


----------



## paradise392

Any thoughts on the CL Boudiva Rabbit Fur Trim Mule?


----------



## samanthaleee

There are still lots of new Charlotte Olympia shoes up!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

This one appeared!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

paradise392 said:


> Any thoughts on the CL Boudiva Rabbit Fur Trim Mule?



Not a fan :/


----------



## paradise392

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3961872
> 
> 
> This one appeared!



i saw! but not my size :/


----------



## PetiteFromSF

No luck for me. 

Just got an e-mail

“Hi there, 

We want to say that we're sorry. Unfortunately, we will not be able to fulfill your recent order....” 

Sigh!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Rock studs!


----------



## paradise392

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3962210
> 
> 
> Rock studs!



oohh i love it! did you get them?


----------



## paradise392

elisainthecity said:


> No luck for me.
> 
> Just got an e-mail
> 
> “Hi there,
> 
> We want to say that we're sorry. Unfortunately, we will not be able to fulfill your recent order....”
> 
> Sigh!



oh no! i haven’t gotten any update on my order yet but it’ll probably get cancelled too knowing my luck.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

paradise392 said:


> oohh i love it! did you get them?



Nope. Have these already.


----------



## PetiteFromSF




----------



## buyingpig

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3962327


Thank you for posting. Bought 1 pair of moulamax in a half a size bigger. Hope they don't cancel and they fit.


----------



## 28thofmay

Got these red tagged for $58.50


----------



## bagnutt

I’m late to the Loub party and there’s none on the site anymore. If anyone receives a pair, please post pics! [emoji846]
That was a great price for the boots.


----------



## bagnutt

I think triple points started today, can anyone confirm?


----------



## natalia0128

bagnutt said:


> I think triple points started today, can anyone confirm?


March 21 - 25
*March Triple Points*


----------



## iLuvBeauty

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3962327



I can never pull up these kind of deals. [emoji17]


----------



## ballerinakgurl

bagnutt said:


> I’m late to the Loub party and there’s none on the site anymore. If anyone receives a pair, please post pics! [emoji846]
> That was a great price for the boots.



My Loubs and Givenchy shoes both shipped! [emoji119] will post pictures when they arrive. [emoji847]


----------



## bagnutt

Bay Area shoppers: there is a TON of refurb and designer transfer shoes at 9th Street Rack. Apparently they had Rockstuds yesterday [emoji24]


----------



## bagnutt

SW Kneezie sz 8 $196 RT


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bagnutt said:


> Bay Area shoppers: there is a TON of refurb and designer transfer shoes at 9th Street Rack. Apparently they had Rockstuds yesterday [emoji24]



Aghhhh [emoji31]


----------



## gquinn

Can anybody tell me if an item was returned, would it show in stock in the store/inventory the next day (less than 24hrs later)? 

I returned something at around closing time yesterday and now I regret it and went back around 4pm but couldn’t find it on the floor and asked an employee to check. They said it the inventory said their store had zero. 

I’m wondering if maybe it’s not back in the system yet or if someone else bought them.


----------



## bagnutt

elisainthecity said:


> Aghhhh [emoji31]



Don’t you wear a 5.5? There’s a pair of the gold Rockstud mule sandals in that size.... $249


----------



## bagnutt

Saw a lot of shoes that tempted me tonight, but I only walked away with one pair. Gucci Ophelia sandals, refurb $159. There are a couple of scuffs, but had to get them at that price. Still on Nord.com for $940. Every lady needs a pair of gold sandals, right?! [emoji7]


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bagnutt said:


> Don’t you wear a 5.5? There’s a pair of the gold Rockstud mule sandals in that size.... $249
> View attachment 3963057



In Valentino I wear 4.5/5. Thank you though!


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted many pairs of these Valentino flats in different color ways.


----------



## paradise392

I never see Valentino's on the website. arghh


----------



## bagnutt

Proenza bag $449 RT
Suede mini Pashli $275 RT


----------



## LnA

gquinn said:


> Can anybody tell me if an item was returned, would it show in stock in the store/inventory the next day (less than 24hrs later)?
> 
> I returned something at around closing time yesterday and now I regret it and went back around 4pm but couldn’t find it on the floor and asked an employee to check. They said it the inventory said their store had zero.
> 
> I’m wondering if maybe it’s not back in the system yet or if someone else bought them.



It depends on the store and possibly the item itself. I was in a similar situation - returned 2 clothing items at the same time/same transaction and regretted one so I went back the next day. The item I didn’t want was back on the floor but the other one (a slightly higher end item but not designer) was not on the floor, in their system, or the back. I called a few days later and it was still not there or in the system so we assumed someone just bought it. Then I went back 5 days later and spotted it on the floor. The store manager told me it takes a minimum of 24 hrs but longer if they’re busy.


----------



## gquinn

LnA said:


> It depends on the store and the item itself. I was in a similar situation - returned 2 clothing items and regretted one so I went back the next day. The item I didn’t want was back on the floor but the other one (a slightly higher end item but not designer) was not on the floor, in their system, or the back. I called a few days later and it was still not there or in the system so we assumed someone just bought it. Then I went back 5 days later and spotted it on the floor. The store manager told me it takes a minimum of 24 hrs but longer if they’re busy.



Thank you for your response! Ever since I returned the item, I couldn’t stop thinking about it so I decided to go back. 

I guess I’ll just stop by in a few days and hopefully they’re still there.


----------



## nicole0612

bagnutt said:


> Saw a lot of shoes that tempted me tonight, but I only walked away with one pair. Gucci Ophelia sandals, refurb $159. There are a couple of scuffs, but had to get them at that price. Still on Nord.com for $940. Every lady needs a pair of gold sandals, right?! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3963058



These are so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## nicole0612

bagnutt said:


> Spotted many pairs of these Valentino flats in different color ways.
> View attachment 3963059



I tried these on at regular Nordstrom a couple of months ago and they are not very cute for my size or larger (38), just FYI, you smaller shoe ladies might look really cute in it though!


----------



## Tomsmom

bagnutt said:


> Saw a lot of shoes that tempted me tonight, but I only walked away with one pair. Gucci Ophelia sandals, refurb $159. There are a couple of scuffs, but had to get them at that price. Still on Nord.com for $940. Every lady needs a pair of gold sandals, right?! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3963058


Those shoes are stunning!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

They just put out more designer shoes at Downtown Rack in San Francisco. No Loubs in sight though.


----------



## sarasmom

Got this Versace scarf online the other day $46 from $3xx


----------



## paradise392

love the scarf! i never find anything at the stores by me ever. sigh


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Valentino.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Jimmy Choo


----------



## peacelovesequin

Someone can get lucky. PM for location.


----------



## gquinn

peacelovesequin said:


> Someone can get lucky. PM for location.
> 
> View attachment 3964374
> 
> View attachment 3964375



Omg. Wish those were my size.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Ladies, my CL shipped!!


----------



## vornado

Not from NR, some burberry jackets on saks5thoff website.https://m.saksoff5th.com/eSearch.js...=Entire+Site&N=302023814&N_Dim=0&Ntt=Burberry


----------



## peacelovesequin

Saint Laurent. 
Size: 41
Price: $199


----------



## pursepectives

I don't remember if anyone confirmed this, but someone on instagram posted that CTR will now be 20% off red tags.


----------



## Flip88

paradise392 said:


> Any thoughts on the CL Boudiva Rabbit Fur Trim Mule?


Very nice.


----------



## Leto

pursepectives said:


> I don't remember if anyone confirmed this, but someone on instagram posted that CTR will now be 20% off red tags.



Yes, that’s happening. A SA in my store confirmed this.


----------



## hitt

I am on the fence about this purchase. But I love the simplicity and size. I asked immediate family members their thoughts and it is tied. Mama said the diamonds are too small but to me that is why I like it. It is just a little treat to have on my hands and I can wear it without worrying it will get caught on something at work...
I do find it interesting that NR has it at a different price than what it says on the packaging!


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

peacelovesequin said:


> Someone can get lucky. PM for location.
> 
> View attachment 3964374
> 
> View attachment 3964375


PMd you.


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3962607
> 
> Got these red tagged for $58.50


I was able to snag these yesterday at my local rack as well for the same price. So cute!!!!


----------



## seton

pursepectives said:


> I don't remember if anyone confirmed this, but someone on instagram posted that CTR will now be 20% off red tags.




My NR was handing out FLYERS advertising that it will be 20%!


----------



## aidore

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted.
> 
> View attachment 3964311
> 
> View attachment 3964312
> 
> View attachment 3964313


There are gorgeous


----------



## Leto

hitt said:


> I am on the fence about this purchase. But I love the simplicity and size. I asked immediate family members their thoughts and it is tied. Mama said the diamonds are too small but to me that is why I like it. It is just a little treat to have on my hands and I can wear it without worrying it will get caught on something at work...
> I do find it interesting that NR has it at a different price than what it says on the packaging!



I like it a lot. I think you should keep it!


----------



## aidore

Leto said:


> I like it a lot. I think you should keep it!


Love it


----------



## anabanana745

Picked up these rag & bone booties in Dallas for $150 [emoji7]


----------



## AnnaFreud

anabanana745 said:


> Picked up these rag & bone booties in Dallas for $150 [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965614
> View attachment 3965615



I’ve been eying the exact pair. Congrats!


----------



## sarasmom

Does ctr start this Thursday or Friday?


----------



## RackFanatic

pursepectives said:


> I don't remember if anyone confirmed this, but someone on instagram posted that CTR will now be 20% off red tags.





seton said:


> My NR was handing out FLYERS advertising that it will be 20%!



Wow, so the rumors are confirmed?  That’s almost not worth it! Like Linda Evangelista famously said in the 90s, I won’t even get out of bed for less than 25% off [emoji57]


----------



## seton

sarasmom said:


> Does ctr start this Thursday or Friday?



fri


----------



## afsweet

hitt said:


> I am on the fence about this purchase. But I love the simplicity and size. I asked immediate family members their thoughts and it is tied. Mama said the diamonds are too small but to me that is why I like it. It is just a little treat to have on my hands and I can wear it without worrying it will get caught on something at work...
> I do find it interesting that NR has it at a different price than what it says on the packaging!



cute ring, but if you're not set on the brand or materials, i think you can find dainty costume rings for a lot less.


----------



## bagnutt

anabanana745 said:


> Picked up these rag & bone booties in Dallas for $150 [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965614
> View attachment 3965615



I saw quite a few different styles of R&B boots/booties red tagged last Friday. Pretty good prices with the +20% for CTR.


----------



## AnnaFreud

stephc005 said:


> cute ring, but if you're not set on the brand or materials, i think you can find dainty costume rings for a lot less.



I concur! Check out mejuri, they are based in Canada and have very affordable dainty rings and necklaces made with 14k gold and diamonds. However, I do love bony Levy and have 2 of their skinny diamond bangle and a rose gold ring. Their diamonds are quality, very shiny for their size.


----------



## pinky7129

So i got lucky and ordered the louboutin sneakers and i surprisingly quite like them....


----------



## hitt

AnnaFreud said:


> I concur! Check out mejuri, they are based in Canada and have very affordable dainty rings and necklaces made with 14k gold and diamonds. However, I do love bony Levy and have 2 of their skinny diamond bangle and a rose gold ring. Their diamonds are quality, very shiny for their size.


I was stunned by how shiny the little diamonds are and whenever it catches my eye, I smile.


----------



## paradise392

are louboutins frequently found on the rack website?


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Well ladies, I’m sad to hear that the discount is only 20% off for clear the rack. If the rack keeps doing this, i will most likely quit going there. At these price points, j would much rather shop the saks sale or neiman Marcus sale since the deals are definitely better!!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

paradise392 said:


> are louboutins frequently found on the rack website?



First time!


----------



## paradise392

elisainthecity said:


> First time!



ahh I hope they have more! and some Valentino would be nice.  I never find any in stores. I hope mine fit..keeping my fingers crossed. these are my first loubs


----------



## bagnutt

Chloe suede boots, $299 RT (40.5)
Valentino patent boots, $258 RT (38.5)
Alaia suede sandals, $299 RT (41)


----------



## bagnutt

If anyone spots these Aquatalia booties in size 7.5 or 8, would you please PM me? They are red-tagged, hoping for a pair during CTR. [emoji846]


----------



## bagnutt

Seeing a lot of Frye boots $100-150 red tag. Also a lot of cheap AGL.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

bagnutt said:


> Chloe suede boots, $299 RT (40.5)
> Valentino patent boots, $258 RT (38.5)
> Alaia suede sandals, $299 RT (41)
> View attachment 3966593
> 
> View attachment 3966594
> 
> View attachment 3966595



Those Valentino! [emoji7] wish I lived in Cali. 

Visited my Rack today. Total bust.


----------



## paradise392

bagnutt said:


> Chloe suede boots, $299 RT (40.5)
> Valentino patent boots, $258 RT (38.5)
> Alaia suede sandals, $299 RT (41)
> View attachment 3966593
> 
> View attachment 3966594
> 
> View attachment 3966595



love the valentino’s! my size too. too bad they never have things like that at my rack


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted one of these, think it was $329 refurb/final sale.


----------



## gquinn

Spotted black suede SW Highlands in size 4, W&R for $229. Location does not do charge sends[emoji107]


----------



## gquinn

Found a Rockstud belt in poudre for $119 white tag. To think I was going to leave it behind -then I came to my senses!


----------



## peacelovesequin

More Valentino.


$299 (RT) 
Size: 41


----------



## peacelovesequin

$141 (RT) 
Size: 40


----------



## paradise392

peacelovesequin said:


> $141 (RT)
> Size: 40
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967421
> 
> View attachment 3967422



amazing finds!


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> $141 (RT)
> Size: 40
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967421
> 
> View attachment 3967422



Do those look hellza dirty or is it just the lighting combined with the nap of the suede?


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted some white tag Rockstud bags.... 
White tote and backpack both $1150, pouch $399, fringe tote $1950


----------



## akkane

peacelovesequin said:


> Sneakers
> 
> View attachment 3961767
> 
> View attachment 3961768



I managed to snag these GZ's, they're incredible! Even brighter in person (sorry, can't attach pic for some reason)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Full line.


----------



## peacelovesequin

akkane said:


> I managed to snag these GZ's, they're incredible! Even brighter in person (sorry, can't attach pic for some reason)



I’m happy you got them! [emoji4]


----------



## dorres

bagnutt said:


> Spotted some white tag Rockstud bags....
> White tote and backpack both $1150, pouch $399, fringe tote $1950
> View attachment 3967507
> View attachment 3967508
> View attachment 3967509
> View attachment 3967510



Which store are these from? TIA.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Am I the only one having issues attaching pictures?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

akkane said:


> I managed to snag these GZ's, they're incredible! Even brighter in person (sorry, can't attach pic for some reason)



Congratulations!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Am I the only one having issues attaching pictures?



I’ve been having the same problem, even before this latest app upgrade.


----------



## scgirl212

A shipment of W&R shoes landed..I picked up these red Dior ($189) and Valentino ($250) heels for myself and a pair of CL ($199) for my sister (who has baby sized feet..they were a 34.5!)

View attachment 3967714

View attachment 3967711
View attachment 3967713


----------



## nicole0612

scgirl212 said:


> A shipment of W&R shoes landed..I picked up these red Dior ($189) and Valentino ($250) heels for myself and a pair of CL ($199) for my sister (who has baby sized feet..they were a 34.5!)
> 
> View attachment 3967714
> 
> View attachment 3967711
> View attachment 3967713



Beautiful Finds


----------



## aidore

scgirl212 said:


> A shipment of W&R shoes landed..I picked up these red Dior ($189) and Valentino ($250) heels for myself and a pair of CL ($199) for my sister (who has baby sized feet..they were a 34.5!)
> 
> View attachment 3967714
> 
> View attachment 3967711
> View attachment 3967713


I love dior .just stunning. And of course CL


----------



## cinderella0087

Downtown Seattle had multiple pairs of the SW Allgood boots in black leather for $197 RT


----------



## paradise392

finally picked these up from the post office [emoji7]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

paradise392 said:


> View attachment 3968129
> 
> 
> finally picked these up from the post office [emoji7]



Love it! Congratulations


----------



## Ou_louise

So I just received the Charlotte Olympia kitty miles in the mail. But the bottoms are worn ): I guess for the price of $150 I shouldn’t complain but it’s still not what I expected. What makes it worse is that it’s for my sister /: I’m probably going to return these honestly. So sad


----------



## bagnutt

Ou_louise said:


> View attachment 3968366
> View attachment 3968365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I just received the Charlotte Olympia kitty miles in the mail. But the bottoms are worn ): I guess for the price of $150 I shouldn’t complain but it’s still not what I expected. What makes it worse is that it’s for my sister /: I’m probably going to return these honestly. So sad



Terrible! Was this an online order?
I saw a pair of kitty flats at NR yesterday and they had clearly been worn many times outside and then returned. The shocker was the price- $249!! Really Rack? [emoji849]


----------



## Ou_louise

bagnutt said:


> Terrible! Was this an online order?
> I saw a pair of kitty flats at NR yesterday and they had clearly been worn many times outside and then returned. The shocker was the price- $249!! Really Rack? [emoji849]


Yes! I purchased this on the Nordstrom Rack website the day all the designer merch kept popping up. And wow, I feel Nordstrom doesn’t Q.C. A lot of their stuff like they used to /: i forgot the brand but I saw a pair of shoes tagged for $300-$400 WT that were so dirty and scraped. not sure if they’re cutting corners or if the employees don’t care. But I’m On the fence a bit because They are technically W&R but my sister has the last say haha. I’m not too upset honestly. Just a little surprised lol


----------



## bagnutt

Ou_louise said:


> Yes! I purchased this on the Nordstrom Rack website the day all the designer merch kept popping up. And wow, I feel Nordstrom doesn’t Q.C. A lot of their stuff like they used to /: i forgot the brand but I saw a pair of shoes tagged for $300-$400 WT that were so dirty and scraped. not sure if they’re cutting corners or if the employees don’t care. But I’m On the fence a bit because They are technically W&R but my sister has the last say haha. I’m not too upset honestly. Just a little surprised lol



I thought W&R items were only sold in Rack stores, not online. [emoji52]


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Ou_louise said:


> View attachment 3968366
> View attachment 3968365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I just received the Charlotte Olympia kitty miles in the mail. But the bottoms are worn ): I guess for the price of $150 I shouldn’t complain but it’s still not what I expected. What makes it worse is that it’s for my sister /: I’m probably going to return these honestly. So sad



No way. They can’t expect to honestly sell those as is. Im sure customer service will understand - hopefully they’ll locate another pair!


----------



## Ou_louise

Successful&Me said:


> Wow, I've never seen that at NR online. I feel kinda better about my 'deal' on some red kitty flats now. I was so jealous of y'all that got it for 150. It really sucks that they didn't even bother to refinish them.





bagnutt said:


> I thought W&R items were only sold in Rack stores, not online. [emoji52]


TBH I don't even think these were meant to be W&R, more like a transfer item from full line that happened to slip by QC.  I was just saying W&R to justify it being the way it is  



elisainthecity said:


> No way. They can’t expect to honestly sell those as is. Im sure customer service will understand - hopefully they’ll locate another pair!


Just emailed customer service!  My sister actually likes these and i'm going to see if they can locate another pair.  *Fingers Crossed* 


But thanks for the responses ladies, i'm glad i'm not the only one shocked about this lol.


----------



## Ou_louise

But on a more positive note, CTR is coming up!  What are some things you ladies (and gents) are looking for?  I'll try to keep an eye out!


----------



## samanthaleee

Does anyone know what time CTR begins online? I'm wondering if it is midnight EST.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Delete


----------



## ochie

Question about CTR can they hold item before the day of CTR?


----------



## bankygirl

Ou_louise said:


> TBH I don't even think these were meant to be W&R, more like a transfer item from full line that happened to slip by QC.  I was just saying W&R to justify it being the way it is
> 
> 
> Just emailed customer service!  My sister actually likes these and i'm going to see if they can locate another pair.  *Fingers Crossed*
> 
> 
> But thanks for the responses ladies, i'm glad i'm not the only one shocked about this lol.





Ou_louise said:


> But on a more positive note, CTR is coming up!  What are some things you ladies (and gents) are looking for?  I'll try to keep an eye out!



Ou_louise I'm sorry you received the shoes like that, this is truly unacceptable and Nordstrom should do whatever is necessary to make this right. Charlotte Olympia has a few pairs on sale for $240, I know it is more than what you originally spent, but still 50% off and I've always had good experiences with their customer service. I hope this gets resolved!

I am dreaming about finding a Burberry quilted jacket in XS or S, or a pair of Ferragamo Varas or Varinas in 8, thought I am a bit underwhelmed by the new 20% sale update (or rather, downgrade). 

What is everybody else hoping for?


----------



## bagnutt

I think CTR is live online right now. I had a couple of clearance items in my cart from earlier today and the prices have lowered.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted earlier today 
No transfers 
Hawaii 
Sz 35 
Red tag $647.50


----------



## bagnutt

bagnutt said:


> I think CTR is live online right now. I had a couple of clearance items in my cart from earlier today and the prices have lowered.



Never mind I was mistaken!


----------



## cinderella0087

bagnutt said:


> Never mind I was mistaken!



Mine was doing that too - it showed the CTR price on the browse pages but once you added to cart it went back up. Definitely was 20% off.


----------



## sylphi

ochie said:


> Question about CTR can they hold item before the day of CTR?



unfortunately, no.


----------



## 28thofmay

ochie said:


> Question about CTR can they hold item before the day of CTR?


Mine doesn’t even hold items for a few hours anymore


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Has anyone notice NR marking up some of the prices of certain items? I go to my local NR 1-2 times a week and noticed some of the items that were previously marked a lower priced are now priced higher (ie I saw Rag and Bone Sneakers that were priced approximately $38 last week and they are now marked approx $68).  There were several other items that I noticed this on.


----------



## ladybeaumont

I thought it was CTR at the stores today! Turns out it was tomorrow and only 20% off.


----------



## Ou_louise

bankygirl said:


> Ou_louise I'm sorry you received the shoes like that, this is truly unacceptable and Nordstrom should do whatever is necessary to make this right. Charlotte Olympia has a few pairs on sale for $240, I know it is more than what you originally spent, but still 50% off and I've always had good experiences with their customer service. I hope this gets resolved!
> 
> I am dreaming about finding a Burberry quilted jacket in XS or S, or a pair of Ferragamo Varas or Varinas in 8, thought I am a bit underwhelmed by the new 20% sale update (or rather, downgrade).
> 
> What is everybody else hoping for?


Thank you! I just received an email from CS apologizing and offering me a refund of $20 if I decide to keep the shoes lol.  I don't think they were able to locate another pair.  But no biggie, I'm just going to return them anyways.  Maybe the NR Gods have a better surprise for me lol!

But I'll definitely keep an eye out!  I'll PM you if I find anything


----------



## babiitrish

CTR is live online!


----------



## meowmix318

babiitrish said:


> CTR is live online!


But sadly it is only now at 20% off res tag clearance


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone seen any inexpensive SW Tieland or Lowland boots? I saw them on sale at Last Call for $350 which was a bit more than I wanted to spend.


----------



## gquinn

sparksfly said:


> Anyone seen any inexpensive SW Tieland or Lowland boots? I saw them on sale at Last Call for $350 which was a bit more than I wanted to spend.



Yes! I saw walnut and black for $180ish! Location doesn’t do charge sends though.


----------



## bagnutt

Make sure you take your red tag items to the register to get scanned before deciding... I got these Bruno Magli pumps for $20 (red tagged 69.99) and LK Bennett D’orsay pumps for $15 (red tagged 45.99).
I saw other Maglis with serious markdowns at East Palo Alto if anyone is interested. A couple of red tagged Moschino bags, a few white tagged Lanvin bags and a few Valentino shoes (pumps and sandals, no Rockstuds) size 40 satin bow pumps, $289 white tag.


----------



## bagnutt

Also spotted a bunch of these Ferragamo Mirabel wedges in various sizes, $259 white tag


----------



## sarasmom

Saw on IG that dresses are 50 off red tags


----------



## samanthaleee

Got these prada sandals for $160- they’re on saks website for $630!


----------



## Pippi_27

Scored some goodies today[emoji173]️




	

		
			
		

		
	
 AGL flat shoes $54


	

		
			
		

		
	
Tory Burch bootie $79


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Michele Mini cape watch $110


Gracia dress 50% off [emoji23]

Happy Hunting!


----------



## buyingpig

My stores are not doing 50% off dresses unfortunately  saw a pair of highland in store today, thought they'd be marked down, brought it them to the register but no luck. Guess not all SW are marked down?


----------



## MizGemma

I am so impressed with everyone's gorgeous bargains. I am in the high cost of living SF Bay Area. When I have gone to the NRs in San Francisco, Colma, East Palo Alto, I never find designer anything. It is mostly no name, cheapie stuff. I am thinking the staff know these are bargains that will sell very well on eBay and grab them. 

I used to go a few times a week, but gave up.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Market Street is doing 50% off dresses in SF!


----------



## bagnutt

MizGemma said:


> I am so impressed with everyone's gorgeous bargains. I am in the high cost of living SF Bay Area. When I have gone to the NRs in San Francisco, Colma, East Palo Alto, I never find designer anything. It is mostly no name, cheapie stuff. I am thinking the staff know these are bargains that will sell very well on eBay and grab them.
> 
> I used to go a few times a week, but gave up.



I am in the Bay Area also. I pretty much always see designer merch in the SF locations. EPA is one of my favorites [emoji846]


----------



## bagnutt

elisainthecity said:


> Market Street is doing 50% off dresses in SF!



Fremont is not ☹️ found this lace Tracy Reese LBD and it would have been $35! Didn’t think to check the dresses in East Palo Alto...


----------



## bagnutt

Is the velvet trend over? Picked up a pair of Lowjacks for $120, not sure if I will keep.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bagnutt said:


> I am in the Bay Area also. I pretty much always see designer merch in the SF locations.



Same. There’s typically a lot of designer clothing at both SF locations.


----------



## leilani01

Metro Point (Costa Mesa) is also doing an extra 50% off clearance dresses.


----------



## bagnutt

These Rag & Bone Drea boots have been marked down to $86 (69 with discount!) None in my size unfortunately


----------



## leilani01

I was surprised to see some designer shoes at the rack today - a few pairs including Valentino, Jimmy Choo, Miu Miu & Charlotte Olympia.


----------



## sparksfly

gquinn said:


> Yes! I saw walnut and black for $180ish! Location doesn’t do charge sends though.


If you happen to come across the sku could you pm me? I’ll check stores near me. Thanks!


----------



## gquinn

sparksfly said:


> If you happen to come across the sku could you pm me? I’ll check stores near me. Thanks!



Of course! I’ll check tonight. The ones I saw were 8-8.5.


----------



## smalls

I bought this longchamp nylon crossbody bag.  It was on clearance for $55 before the 20 percent off.  The retail price was $220.  I have a lot of nice leather bags so my husband was baffled as to why I wanted to buy a nylon bag, and why it was so expensive


----------



## sarasmom

Paramus NJ is not doing 50 off dresses


----------



## ag681

smalls said:


> I bought this longchamp nylon crossbody bag.  It was on clearance for $55 before the 20 percent off.  The retail price was $220.  I have a lot of nice leather bags so my husband was baffled as to why I wanted to buy a nylon bag, and why it was so expensive


Congrats!! I love this bag! I have it in black (ok had it because my mom stole it from me ) LOL


----------



## bagnutt

My sister bought these for me yesterday - I hope they fit! Anyone know if these are true to size? She got them for $90 with the discount, but they are 1/2 size bigger than my regular size....


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted a lot of these flats in both locations I visited yesterday. They are red tagged at $50, so $40 with CTR discount. Saw gold, copper and chamoix.


----------



## meowmix318

bagnutt said:


> My sister bought these for me yesterday - I hope they fit! Anyone know if these are true to size? She got them for $90 with the discount, but they are 1/2 size bigger than my regular size....
> View attachment 3971552


Very cute. I have not had any of the flats and only the high heels. The heels fit true to size and hope these flats fit you


----------



## ballerinakgurl

bagnutt said:


> My sister bought these for me yesterday - I hope they fit! Anyone know if these are true to size? She got them for $90 with the discount, but they are 1/2 size bigger than my regular size....
> View attachment 3971552



I have the classic pair of CO flats and wished I had sized up half a size. Still wear them of course, but found they ran a bit small. [emoji4]


----------



## bagnutt

ballerinakgurl said:


> I have the classic pair of CO flats and wished I had sized up half a size. Still wear them of course, but found they ran a bit small. [emoji4]



Perhaps they will be the perfect fit! [emoji177]


----------



## Tomsmom

bagnutt said:


> My sister bought these for me yesterday - I hope they fit! Anyone know if these are true to size? She got them for $90 with the discount, but they are 1/2 size bigger than my regular size....
> View attachment 3971552


They’re beautiful I hope they fit perfectly!


----------



## bagnutt

Made a return this morning at San Jose Westgate. They have white tagged Rockstuds and tribal sandals


----------



## anabanana745

bagnutt said:


> Made a return this morning at San Jose Westgate. They have white tagged Rockstuds and tribal sandals
> View attachment 3971751
> 
> View attachment 3971752



What is the white tag price on the rock studs? Just wondering


----------



## paradise392

so jealous of the valentino’s!! where do yo usually find them in the store? in the designer shoe section of mixed in with all the other shoes? i never seem to find anything at the stores by me.


----------



## bagnutt

Loeffler Randall Penelope flats $8!!! Derek Lam Tessa sunnies $13 each! [emoji33]


----------



## bagnutt

Sorry for all the posts, but someone might be interested in these. Stuart Weitzman Bunnylove mink sandals,  $159 with discount, spotted in 7.5.


----------



## bagnutt

anabanana745 said:


> What is the white tag price on the rock studs? Just wondering



Ivory Rolling Rockstuds $559
Multicolor Native Coutures $599
Tribal sandals $659


----------



## bagnutt

paradise392 said:


> so jealous of the valentino’s!! where do yo usually find them in the store? in the designer shoe section of mixed in with all the other shoes? i never seem to find anything at the stores by me.



This store had a special table with Valentino and Ferragamo in front of the shoe section.


----------



## aidore

I saw valentino rockstucds white tag for 559 in beverly conecticut. Los angeles


----------



## intrigue

Saw these Stuart Weitzman Smashing Sparkle boots, still full price on NM site. The store does not do charge sends.


----------



## grispoivre

Passed on the rocksruds, but took home Tod's loafers. The  loafers were on clearance so I got them for $120ish! Came with original box and dust bag too!


----------



## sarasmom

grispoivre said:


> Passed on the rocksruds, but took home Tod's loafers. The  loafers were on clearance so I got them for $120ish! Came with original box and dust bag too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971953
> View attachment 3971954
> View attachment 3971955



Pming you


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Frisco Rack, don’t know if they do charge sends.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

just spotted this beige color down the row.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

paradise392 said:


> so jealous of the valentino’s!! where do yo usually find them in the store? in the designer shoe section of mixed in with all the other shoes? i never seem to find anything at the stores by me.



At the Frisco Rack, they have a designated designer section.  I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the Valentinos, but they are way too high for me!!


----------



## pcil

Spotted men Canada Goose sz L $300


----------



## peacelovesequin

intrigue said:


> View attachment 3971878
> 
> View attachment 3971879
> 
> 
> Saw these Stuart Weitzman Smashing Sparkle boots, still full price on NM site. The store does not do charge sends.



They look just like the YSL ones! Major steal!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. 

#Team42 
Chloe.
$151 (RT)


----------



## PetiteFromSF

San Leandro is not doing 50% off dresses. Designer shoes and bags are lack luster here as well.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Lim. 
Size: 39
$148 (RT)


----------



## mzbaglady1

Chloe Lauren espadrills RT 189. The strap is very long on these sandals.


----------



## bagnutt

mzbaglady1 said:


> Chloe Lauren espadrills RT 189. The strap is very long on these sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972194



Great find. The strap wraps around your ankle twice.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Giuseppe.
Size: 41
$189 (RT)


----------



## natalia0128

shinola watches 
right one 170$
left 130$


----------



## natalia0128

I mean the silver band is $170 and leather is $130
What do you think?


----------



## Mimmy

natalia0128 said:


> shinola watches
> right one 170$
> left 130$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973112





natalia0128 said:


> I mean the silver band is $170 and leather is $130
> What do you think?



I think these are great prices, natalia0128!


----------



## mzbaglady1

bagnutt said:


> Great find. The strap wraps around your ankle twice.
> View attachment 3972205


Oh ok thanks.


----------



## Pewpewdara

designer heaven (transfer)


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Pewpewdara said:


> designer heaven (transfer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973255
> View attachment 3973256
> View attachment 3973255
> View attachment 3973256
> View attachment 3973257
> View attachment 3973257



What location!? [emoji7]


----------



## TinksDelite

Any experience in getting a refund for a substantial price difference from two price tags?  

I bought a Longchamp Le Pliage on clearance Saturday; it had an assorted tag at $119.97. It was folded and I assumed it was a large; got it home it was a small; I peeked inside and low & behold was the real tag with a clearance tag at $43.97.

No harm if they don't, I'll just return it since I didn't really NEED another one but for $38 who could pass it up?!


----------



## sarasmom

Pewpewdara said:


> designer heaven (transfer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973255
> View attachment 3973256
> View attachment 3973255
> View attachment 3973256
> View attachment 3973257
> View attachment 3973257



Ahhhhh, those loubs are my size! Wish this was my store!


----------



## bagnutt

Pewpewdara said:


> designer heaven (transfer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973255
> View attachment 3973256
> View attachment 3973255
> View attachment 3973256
> View attachment 3973257
> View attachment 3973257



Were those Rockstuds red tagged? Or refurbs perhaps?


----------



## juicyhermes

Pm for location if on east coast 
No charge sends at location 

d&g bags




9xx 



Sw boots-not sure what style(highland?)


----------



## MizGemma

I think I have bad luck. I go on days where everything has been picked over.


----------



## allove

If anyone finds this in XS please let me know  my store only had medium


----------



## Kapster

Some notes from Chicago Avenue NR:
Found a pair of Rag & Bone Newbury canvas boots for $95 after the discount today.
There's a ton of "mid level" (I don't know exactly how to categorize it haha) designer clothing on clearance, like Tibi/Theory/Vince/A.L.C. 
Not on clearance, but if anyone is on the lookout for an Urban Decay Naked Smoky palette they're only $25 by the register!


----------



## Pippi_27

Miu Miu Embellished Buckle Toe Pump [emoji173]️$239



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji173]️$71 Donald Pliner


----------



## nicole0612

Pippi_27 said:


> View attachment 3973977
> View attachment 3973979
> View attachment 3973980
> 
> Miu Miu Embellished Buckle Toe Pump [emoji173]️$239
> 
> View attachment 3973981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️$71 Donald Pliner
> 
> View attachment 3973982
> View attachment 3973983
> View attachment 3973988
> View attachment 3973989
> View attachment 3973990
> View attachment 3974005



Those Manolo Mary Janes are gorgeous!


----------



## Pewpewdara

ballerinakgurl said:


> What location!? [emoji7]


SF 9th street


----------



## Pewpewdara

bagnutt said:


> Were those Rockstuds red tagged? Or refurbs perhaps?


yes ! the size 37 1/2 was red tagged. but at 559


----------



## Cthai

There was 4 of this Chloe bag, 2 small and 2 Med size al same price. Still too pricey .  I don’t think this rack does charge send.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

My store got a bunch of rockstuds this morning... I picked up a pair! All were the same colour, a pretty light pink/nude. Do you think I overpaid? [emoji28]

$489.00 WT with boxes and dust bag, various sizes, stores does charge sends last I checked. 




Two sales ladies congratulated me... the one shoe manager said she was so excited to see them, but that she already had three pairs. [emoji849] so wish I worked there!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

I also got these Givenchy fur slides in the mail from NR online... $189 RT, I love them but they are not for everyone.


----------



## luvpandas8

ballerinakgurl said:


> My store got a bunch of rockstuds this morning... I picked up a pair! All were the same colour, a pretty light pink/nude. Do you think I overpaid? [emoji28]
> 
> $489.00 WT with boxes and dust bag, various sizes, stores does charge sends last I checked.
> 
> View attachment 3976116
> 
> 
> Two sales ladies congratulated me... the one shoe manager said she was so excited to see them, but that she already had three pairs. [emoji849] so wish I worked there!



Wow!!! Which store?


----------



## LolaCalifornia

I found this awesome MCM Galaxy Tote at my local Nordstrom Rack, which is sold out online. Sadly it’s missing the pouch (and they only had the one I got)... still excited about the price!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted.


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

ballerinakgurl said:


> My store got a bunch of rockstuds this morning... I picked up a pair! All were the same colour, a pretty light pink/nude. Do you think I overpaid? [emoji28]
> 
> $489.00 WT with boxes and dust bag, various sizes, stores does charge sends last I checked.
> 
> View attachment 3976116
> 
> 
> Two sales ladies congratulated me... the one shoe manager said she was so excited to see them, but that she already had three pairs. [emoji849] so wish I worked there!


One you.


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

Pmd you.


----------



## tw3nty2

ballerinakgurl said:


> My store got a bunch of rockstuds this morning... I picked up a pair! All were the same colour, a pretty light pink/nude. Do you think I overpaid? [emoji28]
> 
> $489.00 WT with boxes and dust bag, various sizes, stores does charge sends last I checked.
> 
> View attachment 3976116
> 
> 
> Two sales ladies congratulated me... the one shoe manager said she was so excited to see them, but that she already had three pairs. [emoji849] so wish I worked there!



which location pls?


----------



## clearancehellen219

does anyone else get this message when trying to visit nordstrom or nordstromrack.com

You don't have permission to access "http://nordstrom.com/" on this server.

Reference #18.950a1160.1519431339.274bbf0


----------



## paradise392

clearancehellen219 said:


> does anyone else get this message when trying to visit nordstrom or nordstromrack.com
> 
> You don't have permission to access "http://nordstrom.com/" on this server.
> 
> Reference #18.950a1160.1519431339.274bbf0



it seems to be working from me


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online.


----------



## gueancla

ballerinakgurl said:


> My store got a bunch of rockstuds this morning... I picked up a pair! All were the same colour, a pretty light pink/nude. Do you think I overpaid? [emoji28]
> 
> $489.00 WT with boxes and dust bag, various sizes, stores does charge sends last I checked.
> 
> View attachment 3976116
> 
> Two sales ladies congratulated me... the one shoe manager said she was so excited to see them, but that she already had three pairs. [emoji849] so wish I worked there!


which store? I'm interested please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ProShopper1

Managed to snag these in the 35!  No idea why there are two 35s and two 40s. I didn't realize until I went to screenshot to post that they're gray and not the beautiful blue in the pic, but I guess I'll find out when they arrive . They were sold out when I looked like 5 minutes earlier, so if you're interested keep a lookout for them to pop back in.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

TinksDelite said:


> Any experience in getting a refund for a substantial price difference from two price tags?
> 
> I bought a Longchamp Le Pliage on clearance Saturday; it had an assorted tag at $119.97. It was folded and I assumed it was a large; got it home it was a small; I peeked inside and low & behold was the real tag with a clearance tag at $43.97.
> 
> No harm if they don't, I'll just return it since I didn't really NEED another one but for $38 who could pass it up?!



I just noticed no one answered your question... I’m pretty sure if you go back with your receipt and show them the 2nd price tag you found inside, they will reimburse the difference. It was an honest mistake.


----------



## TinksDelite

I should have posted an update!! They were more than accommodating; even admitting that the $119.97 price tag didn't even belong to that bag. They did a return/repurchase. So I got a new Longchamp for about $35


----------



## cinderella0087

TinksDelite said:


> I should have posted an update!! They were more than accommodating; even admitting that the $119.97 price tag didn't even belong to that bag. They did a return/repurchase. So I got a new Longchamp for about $35



I had this happen with a sweatshirt I bought online for $40 and when it arrived, the attached tag said $19.97. I did a live chat and brought it to the store and both replies were a firm no on the price adjustment. They said they have sales sometimes and sometimes they don’t, and they don’t control the MSRP. I returned it, as I thought that was crap.


----------



## 28thofmay

I got this dress for a penny today


----------



## bagnutt

cinderella0087 said:


> I had this happen with a sweatshirt I bought online for $40 and when it arrived, the attached tag said $19.97. I did a live chat and brought it to the store and both replies were a firm no on the price adjustment. They said they have sales sometimes and sometimes they don’t, and they don’t control the MSRP. I returned it, as I thought that was crap.



I would have done the same thing. Last summer, I bought a pair of Rachel Zoe sandals for around $50. I did a google search to see what the retail price was and the sandals were listed on Rack.com for $14.97, but showed up as sold out. I decided to try my luck at a different location to see if they would match the lower price and apply a price adjustment. The manager was very accommodating and did it no questions asked even tho the website didn’t have stock. Sometimes it just depends on the whim of the Associate or Manager.


----------



## bagnutt

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3982289
> 
> I got this dress for a penny today



[emoji882][emoji882][emoji882]
I haven’t found any unicorns in awhile!


----------



## paradise392

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 3982289
> 
> I got this dress for a penny today



i love it! great find!


----------



## destine2b

I have been following this forum for the longest time. I have admired all your racks deal findings and finally I found something that made my day. Because most of the times, I came home disappointed! I found size 4 SW highland in the color that I absolutely love!! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. 
Jimmy Choo.


----------



## carebear12

Not sure if anyone posted but I just saw some Christian Louboutin, Miu Miu, Saint Laurent, Prada online at Rack just now! But the sizes are super small 34/35 I think


----------



## bagnutt

carebear12 said:


> Not sure if anyone posted but I just saw some Christian Louboutin, Miu Miu, Saint Laurent, Prada online at Rack just now! But the sizes are super small 34/35 I think


----------



## nicole0612

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted.
> Jimmy Choo.
> 
> View attachment 3983918
> 
> View attachment 3983919


Love!  My size too


----------



## MaryBel

I just ordered these since I never find anything at my store and got lucky and found my size. What do you think?


----------



## bagnutt

Lots of Celine sunnies at East Palo Alto, all $149. They also had a bunch of designer sunglasses cases in the self-serve bins!


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted: Madewell Chelsea glitter boots $56 (8.5)


----------



## nicole0612

bagnutt said:


> Spotted: Madewell Chelsea glitter boots $56 (8.5)
> View attachment 3985060



ZOMG I need these! [emoji7]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online right now. Run!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Valentino Sneakers


----------



## samanthaleee

I just ordered both of these! The So Kates were $249 and the Akdoochs were $200. Fingers crossed that they ship!!!! The So Kates are my dream shoe!


----------



## kaykaymarieeee

Manolo spottings online! Also lots of Miu Miu, some Balenciaga, and Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## peacelovesequin

Still updating


----------



## vornado

Prada size38 230


----------



## bankygirl

vornado said:


> Prada size38 230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985925


Those are so pretty!!!!!


----------



## jtn2go

I always like seeing what everyone finds but I never find anything worth posting until now.  I’m not sure if this is a good price but I needed a new jacket.  This was hanging from the rack that the sales associate push out from the back.


----------



## puglover17

jtn2go said:


> I always like seeing what everyone finds but I never find anything worth posting until now.  I’m not sure if this is a good price but I needed a new jacket.  This was hanging from the rack that the sales associate push out from the back.



What a steal!


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted 
Chloe espadrilles, $199 (40)


----------



## Kelly7adria

Ummmmm......has anyone else noticed that the NR app page looks different and the Clearance section is completely gone??


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Kelly7adria said:


> Ummmmm......has anyone else noticed that the NR app page looks different and the Clearance section is completely gone??



I see the “Clearance” section on mine. Not sure if they updated the app. I had to update a few apps the last few days.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Kelly7adria said:


> Ummmmm......has anyone else noticed that the NR app page looks different and the Clearance section is completely gone??



I see the “Clearance” section on mine. Not sure if they updated the app. I had to update a few apps the last few days.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Kelly7adria said:


> Ummmmm......has anyone else noticed that the NR app page looks different and the Clearance section is completely gone??



The clearance section is on the bottom.


----------



## VernisCerise

When is the next CTR? Around Easter?


----------



## Kelly7adria

That's soooo strange. Mine updated yesterday and I can't find clearance on mine ☹️


----------



## ilovemydog

Longchamp Le Pliage Nylon Crossbody in beige. Details for $220 but was on sale for $149. Nordstrom Rack  off Park Lane in Dallas, TX. There weren't any more colors available in this style. There were a variety of colors for Le Pliage bags of all sizes, including their nylon backpacks. There was another style of the Le Pliage Neo Crossbody available, but I felt it was too similar to the Neo I recently purchased. They also had small Neos in bilberry on sale for $199.


----------



## peacelovesequin

NR online


----------



## peacelovesequin

More finds (NR online)


----------



## GeorginaLavender

ilovemydog said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage Nylon Crossbody in beige. Details for $220 but was on sale for $149. Nordstrom Rack  off Park Lane in Dallas, TX. There weren't any more colors available in this style. There were a variety of colors for Le Pliage bags of all sizes, including their nylon backpacks. There was another style of the Le Pliage Neo Crossbody available, but I felt it was too similar to the Neo I recently purchased. They also had small Neos in bilberry on sale for $199.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987516



Check out post #23105, someone found this bag in red for $55, and bought it for $44 during CTR.  I randomly found the same bag in red at Preston Ridge for the same price during CTR.  Not sure if any more are available, or if you want a red bag—just sharing the info.


----------



## nicole0612

Let me know if anyone sees Helmut Lang size P (XS) or Vince size XXS (maybe XS) leather jackets (black, grey, navy or green) for a good price. Either online, Seattle area, or if anyone still does charge sends. Thanks


----------



## aimii

If anyone wears a 34.5 in YSL-- these were RT for 172.48$ (marked incorrectly as size 4 on the tag). NYC.


----------



## Ou_louise

Wow!  I'm loving all of the designer shoe finds on nordstromrack.com!  None my size unforunately!  I wonder if they'll start to have designer hand bags posted on sale there too  and by sale I mean Full Line transfer Clearance prices


----------



## ALNYC

Picked up this adorable Mini Pashli from the clearance bin today. Originally $895, red tagged for $134.25!


----------



## cinderella0087

No designer finds but I got five pairs of shoes (J Crew, Halogen x2,  Steven by Steve Madden and Same Edelman) for under $100. Set for work shoes this spring!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
No chargesends 
Hawaii


----------



## cinderella0087

Grabbed this for $429 in downtown Seattle. Still had three left in black (size 6 and size 0 only) when I left. 

Also had a blue quilted/folder cuff one on clearance for $219 but it was XXL and I didn’t get a good look at it.


----------



## abl13

I haven't been to any racks lately and I finally went this weekend. My rack is overrun with Vince Camuto and 14th and Union shoes, the prices aren't even that great. All of their Tory Burch shoes were in the $150+ range, you can get them directly from TB for $100. Kind of over it.


----------



## cinderella0087

abl13 said:


> I haven't been to any racks lately and I finally went this weekend. My rack is overrun with Vince Camuto and 14th and Union shoes, the prices aren't even that great. All of their Tory Burch shoes were in the $150+ range, you can get them directly from TB for $100. Kind of over it.



This is how I’ve felt about the rack for about the last two years. In the past couple months all our local racks have started having “direct from Nordstrom” racks with items from the full line stores, which has made a huge difference in my shopping - I’ve found amazing things on these racks! I basically now go in and shop those racks, look for W&R items and may browse the clearance. I don’t even look at anything else. It’s been a good turnaround for me from how the rack has been. Hopefully it’s not temporary...


----------



## labellavita27

scgirl212 said:


> A shipment of W&R shoes landed..I picked up these red Dior ($189) and Valentino ($250) heels for myself and a pair of CL ($199) for my sister (who has baby sized feet..they were a 34.5!)
> 
> View attachment 3967714
> 
> View attachment 3967711
> View attachment 3967713



What store was this?! I never see louboutins :/


----------



## nicole0612

cinderella0087 said:


> This is how I’ve felt about the rack for about the last two years. In the past couple months all our local racks have started having “direct from Nordstrom” racks with items from the full line stores, which has made a huge difference in my shopping - I’ve found amazing things on these racks! I basically now go in and shop those racks, look for W&R items and may browse the clearance. I don’t even look at anything else. It’s been a good turnaround for me from how the rack has been. Hopefully it’s not temporary...



Great tip, thanks!


----------



## anabanana745

Ladies, any Nordstrom rack worth stopping in Atlanta?


----------



## vornado

$250 my size,should I bring them home?


----------



## vornado

$87.5


----------



## chizan8384

Found this one today W&R 249.97 sz 37.5


----------



## nicole0612

vornado said:


> $250 my size,should I bring them home?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991442



I love love love these!


----------



## anabanana745

anabanana745 said:


> Ladies, any Nordstrom rack worth stopping in Atlanta?



Stopped in buckhead rack. Lots of Valentino’s and choo’s but prices were pretty high. Only decent find were some blue rock stud flats for $400 but they were size 39.5( Too big for me )


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Spotted in Farmington CT. There was also a Michele watch red tagged at $700 but I somehow didn’t get a picture.


----------



## austin0607

nicole0612 said:


> Let me know if anyone sees Helmut Lang size P (XS) or Vince size XXS (maybe XS) leather jackets (black, grey, navy or green) for a good price. Either online, Seattle area, or if anyone still does charge sends. Thanks



Not in your size or color but maybe you can do a search if that’s even possible now —


----------



## bagnutt

vornado said:


> $87.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991443



I love a pointy toe wing tip!! So up my alley [emoji177]
Amazing price [emoji106]


----------



## bagnutt

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3991582
> View attachment 3991583
> 
> 
> Spotted in Farmington CT. There was also a Michele watch red tagged at $700 but I somehow didn’t get a picture.



Do you recall the price for the strap? I’ve been looking for a gold one.


----------



## sparksfly

How do you guys find valentino shoes fit? I found a pair of flats I love on outnet for a killer price($130) but their a 38 and I'm typically a 7. The live help basically said they'd fit an 8 but I heard that they can fit a 7.5.


----------



## sparksfly

Also for those looking for valentino shoes at a great price:
https://www.theoutnet.com/en-us/sho...994536780015.html#dept=AM_Valentino_DESIGNERS

https://www.theoutnet.com/en-us/sho...551929447995.html#dept=AM_Valentino_DESIGNERS


----------



## nicole0612

austin0607 said:


> Not in your size or color but maybe you can do a search if that’s even possible now —
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991588
> View attachment 3991589



Thank you


----------



## nicole0612

sparksfly said:


> How do you guys find valentino shoes fit? I found a pair of flats I love on outnet for a killer price($130) but their a 38 and I'm typically a 7. The live help basically said they'd fit an 8 but I heard that they can fit a 7.5.



I am a 7.5 to 8 US and usually wear 38.5 in Valentino.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

bagnutt said:


> Do you recall the price for the strap? I’ve been looking for a gold one.



It was red tagged $99.97.


----------



## sparksfly

nicole0612 said:


> I am a 7.5 to 8 US and usually wear 38.5 in Valentino.


Thank you!! Have you ordered off OUTNET before?

I read somewhere that the sale was final sale but I can’t find it anywhere on their site. I’d hate to order them and not be able to return if they don’t fit.


----------



## Fikaccnut

sparksfly said:


> Thank you!! Have you ordered off OUTNET before?
> 
> I read somewhere that the sale was final sale but I can’t find it anywhere on their site. I’d hate to order them and not be able to return if they don’t fit.



The sale page has a banner that says they are final sale, and the item pages say final sale in red on the app and also when added to cart. All Outnet special sales are always final sale.


----------



## zenzaz

Does anyone know when is the next CTR sale? I would like to pick up some new sunglasses for my trip in the last week of March. Not sure if I should wait for CTR.


----------



## lms910

Found this Burberry from the Anniversary sale for $249!!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

lms910 said:


> Found this Burberry from the Anniversary sale for $249!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992939



Great Find [emoji1474]


----------



## wlee917

sparksfly said:


> How do you guys find valentino shoes fit? I found a pair of flats I love on outnet for a killer price($130) but their a 38 and I'm typically a 7. The live help basically said they'd fit an 8 but I heard that they can fit a 7.5.



The best you can go will be a 37.5... can you stop by a department store and try it?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Cheap UGG’S online.


----------



## Anisa96

These Beautiful Coach Sneakers for $49.97 ($39 afrer my employee discount.)


----------



## anabanana745

sparksfly said:


> How do you guys find valentino shoes fit? I found a pair of flats I love on outnet for a killer price($130) but their a 38 and I'm typically a 7. The live help basically said they'd fit an 8 but I heard that they can fit a 7.5.



I think they might fit you. I wear 38.5 in Valentino and am 7.5-8.5 normally in other shoes depending what type of shoe


----------



## mellopan

I bought this Longchamp bag yesterday. I'm not 100% sure if I should keep it. 

It seemed to have been on sale at Nieman Marcus for about $350 while the one I picked up was $300 but it didn't come with any cards or dust bag, and there are a few tiny scratches on the back. Is it a good deal in your opinion?


----------



## TNgypsy

mellopan said:


> I bought this Longchamp bag yesterday. I'm not 100% sure if I should keep it.
> 
> It seemed to have been on sale at Nieman Marcus for about $350 while the one I picked up was $300 but it didn't come with any cards or dust bag, and there are a few tiny scratches on the back. Is it a good deal in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994011



I like this style and $300 is a deal. Having no cards and some light scratches (if they're barely noticeable) would be ok with me. If you aren't sure though and only bought it because it's a deal you could save the $300 and put it toward a bag you'd love. Luckily NR has a generous return period (45 days?) so you can think on it a bit.


----------



## Anisa96

Anisa96 said:


> These Beautiful Coach Sneakers for $49.97 ($39 afrer my employee discount.)


Ooops picture didn't load


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi everyone,
Congrats to everyone’s awesome finds!!! I wanted to know if anyone ever got lucky in finding a moncler jacket at the jacket!!! I didn’t see anything worthwhile at any of our local racks here in the Bay Area!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone,
> Congrats to everyone’s awesome finds!!! I wanted to know if anyone ever got lucky in finding a moncler jacket at the jacket!!! I didn’t see anything worthwhile at any of our local racks here in the Bay Area!


Oops I meant moncler jacket at the rack!!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone,
> Congrats to everyone’s awesome finds!!! I wanted to know if anyone ever got lucky in finding a moncler jacket at the jacket!!! I didn’t see anything worthwhile at any of our local racks here in the Bay Area!



I found a Moncler coat in June that was refurbished... my only spotting and of course I bought. Happy hunting!!


----------



## destine2b

I am looking for a burberry coat. I never have any luck in the coat department. My NR doesn’t seem to like me for some reason. Bag selection is never that great either.


----------



## bankygirl

lms910 said:


> Found this Burberry from the Anniversary sale for $249!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992939


OMG it looks gorgeous on you! Such a lucky find! I've been looking for this jacket for years and my rack has yet to deliver but I'm hopeful! Enjoy it


----------



## bankygirl

peacelovesequin said:


> Cheap UGG’S online.
> 
> View attachment 3993357


That's a really good deal! You always find the best things online, PLS! I often get too tired of navigating the website before I encounter anything worthwhile


----------



## ilovemydog

GeorginaLavender said:


> Check out post #23105, someone found this bag in red for $55, and bought it for $44 during CTR.  I randomly found the same bag in red at Preston Ridge for the same price during CTR.  Not sure if any more are available, or if you want a red bag—just sharing the info.


Thank you bringing up the Preston ridge location. I actually exchanged the Le Pliage Crossbody for this blue neo crossbody. Plus, the blue one only cost $66, so I got a refund on the rest!


----------



## iLuvBeauty

anabanana745 said:


> Ladies, any Nordstrom rack worth stopping in Atlanta?



 I work by the one in dunwoody.... it’s never any good finds there [emoji17]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

ilovemydog said:


> View attachment 3995556
> 
> Thank you bringing up the Preston ridge location. I actually exchanged the Le Pliage Crossbody for this blue neo crossbody. Plus, the blue one only cost $66, so I got a refund on the rest!



Yay!! Love a good deal[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted a few Chloe bags today 
No chargesends 
Hawaii 
Prices ranged from around $700 to $1200 I think


----------



## yakusoku.af

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone,
> Congrats to everyone’s awesome finds!!! I wanted to know if anyone ever got lucky in finding a moncler jacket at the jacket!!! I didn’t see anything worthwhile at any of our local racks here in the Bay Area!



I also found one last year that was refurb $199 and marked down to $120. But I haven’t seen one since.


----------



## sarasmom

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone,
> Congrats to everyone’s awesome finds!!! I wanted to know if anyone ever got lucky in finding a moncler jacket at the jacket!!! I didn’t see anything worthwhile at any of our local racks here in the Bay Area!



I found one W&R in August last year for $199 for myself, and I recently found a men's jacket for $329. I have been looking for a Burberry quilted jacket but I never find one in medium, always XS and Large. Haven't seen a nice bag there in ages.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

yakusoku.af said:


> I also found one last year that was refurb $199 and marked down to $120. But I haven’t seen one since.


Wow! Lucky for you! I won’t give up hope then after all!!!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

sarasmom said:


> I found one W&R in August last year for $199 for myself, and I recently found a men's jacket for $329. I have been looking for a Burberry quilted jacket but I never find one in medium, always XS and Large. Haven't seen a nice bag there in ages.


Would you suggest going to the rack early morning? I end up going to them in the afternoons but NEVER get lucky. Lately, I’ve seen some things but they are still too pricey, I mean I can get some things cheaper than rack prices during store sales! It kind of defeats the purpose of even going to the rack then.


----------



## sarasmom

ilovemykiddos said:


> Would you suggest going to the rack early morning? I end up going to them in the afternoons but NEVER get lucky. Lately, I’ve seen some things but they are still too pricey, I mean I can get some things cheaper than rack prices during store sales! It kind of defeats the purpose of even going to the rack then.



It's hard to say. I only go after work when I get the chance. When I found a pair of loubs, it was around lunch. When I found a Burberry trench, it was around 4pm.


----------



## cinderella0087

ilovemykiddos said:


> Would you suggest going to the rack early morning? I end up going to them in the afternoons but NEVER get lucky. Lately, I’ve seen some things but they are still too pricey, I mean I can get some things cheaper than rack prices during store sales! It kind of defeats the purpose of even going to the rack then.



I’ve found some good things on my lunch break mid-week, but I work downtown in a huge city so there’s not really a lot of ‘slow’ time for the stores. If I go run errands on the weekends I do tend to go at opening to avoid crowds. Plus then you have everything out - they aren’t backed up on go backs from the dressing room!


----------



## samanthaleee

Went today and look what they gave me!


----------



## scgirl212

Just a few goodies today....
$1200 WT 
View attachment 3999944



Givenchy $1000ish W&R
View attachment 3999947





Burberry $500-800 WT..the tote was $500ish and the little blue bag was $800ish

Lanvin was $700 W&R 

Sorry the pix got all messed up. every time I edit this post it just goes back to being messed up ....maybe because I’m on mobile.


----------



## sarasmom

Nice finds! Prices are a little high for my liking though lol


----------



## sarasmom

samanthaleee said:


> Went today and look what they gave me!



Thanks for posting!


----------



## scgirl212

sarasmom said:


> Nice finds! Prices are a little high for my liking though lol



Agreed, I haven’t come across a “decently” priced designer bag at the rack in a long time.


----------



## scgirl212

Ok let’s see if I can do this without the pictures coming in all screwy! 

I picked up these Chloe sandals and Manolo heels for $165 and $200, respectively. 





Wished these kitty flats matched my wardrobe more! RT $160




These Chloe loafers(?) with a stacked heel were nice, but W&R for $199.


----------



## bagnutt

samanthaleee said:


> Went today and look what they gave me!



Thanks for posting! I will have to do some scouting tomorrow [emoji846]


----------



## MamaSleepy

bagnutt said:


> Thanks for posting! I will have to do some scouting tomorrow [emoji846]


Okay, just where is this store?!


----------



## clearancehellen219

scgirl212 said:


> Just a few goodies today....
> $1200 WT
> View attachment 3999944
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy $1000ish W&R
> View attachment 3999947
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999942
> 
> Burberry $500-800 WT..the tote was $500ish and the little blue bag was $800ish
> 
> Lanvin was $700 W&R
> 
> Sorry the pix got all messed up. every time I edit this post it just goes back to being messed up ....maybe because I’m on mobile.


who makes the yellow bag?


----------



## jtn2go

Saw these on the app


----------



## sarasmom

Does tomorrow's sale include all designer clothing?


----------



## buyingpig

sarasmom said:


> Does tomorrow's sale include all designer clothing?


I called 3 stores today, one didn't know about the sale, one said all red tagged women's clothing, one said only non-designer dresses.  You guys might want to call the specific store to ask before making a trip to the store.


----------



## lbg4unme

buyingpig said:


> I called 3 stores today, one didn't know about the sale, one said all red tagged women's clothing, one said only non-designer dresses.  You guys might want to call the specific store to ask before making a trip to the store.



My store also said all red tagged women’s clothing........


----------



## bagnutt

Sale is live on the website


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I was able to order this Balenciaga Hip on the NR website for $265.97!


----------



## sarasmom

So I went at 10 this morning since I had to get to work. I got there 5 mins before 10 and they had already opened and people were already grabbing stuff. This one woman was grabbing all the jeans, another grabbed all the Burberry stuff lol. It was nuts. I only got 2 jeans, and one rang up a penny at checkout so that was nice. And a north face rain coat for my daughter. Pretty sad lol.


----------



## ag681

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I was able to order this Balenciaga Hip on the NR website for $265.97!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001952


Me too! Hope it gets shipped!!!


----------



## meowmix318

lbg4unme said:


> My store also said all red tagged women’s clothing........



I went today red tag is for all women apparel with exception of swim wear and lingerie


----------



## letteshop

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I was able to order this Balenciaga Hip on the NR website for $265.97!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001952



I also ordered this and just received shipping confirmation


----------



## natalia0128

letteshop said:


> I also ordered this and just received shipping confirmation


do a reveal when you receive it


----------



## bakeacookie

I’m seeing lots of haul pics from resellers. Did anyone here actually score anything? 

I don’t even bother going anymore since I haven’t found anything worth getting.


----------



## bagnutt

bakeacookie said:


> I’m seeing lots of haul pics from resellers. Did anyone here actually score anything?
> 
> I don’t even bother going anymore since I haven’t found anything worth getting.



They have seriously ruined the Rack experience, especially over the last two years in my opinion. All these “hauls” on IG are ridic and make other people jump on the bandwagon. Sure it’s a free country, but Rack’s changes in policies are a direct response to the resellers. I hope that lady gets stuck with 50 pairs of jeans that probably don’t fit her. [emoji12]


----------



## buyingpig

bakeacookie said:


> I’m seeing lots of haul pics from resellers. Did anyone here actually score anything?
> 
> I don’t even bother going anymore since I haven’t found anything worth getting.


I bought a few pairs of jeans. Between $20 to $40 each. Not that great of prices, but I need new jeans.

Found an equipment shirt for $26, a Kate Spade sweater for $34, a Ted Baker swim cover up for around $30 and a rain jacket for $20ish. Nothing really exceptional. Just some new clothes for spring.

I found a nice looking leather jacket for $35. I didn't recognize the brand, but thought for $35, why not. Got to the register, the cashier said it was the wrong tag, peeled it off right infront of me. I don't know how much it was suppose to me. I was in a hurry to go back to work. A couple next to me have been waiting on price check for almost 20 minutes on something also "wrongly tagged". Got back home, and I was charged for the jacket! It rang up with leather moto jacket even...I guess I will have to call tomorrow to get my money back somehow.

NR seems to be more hassle than it's worth nowadays.[emoji22]


----------



## bakeacookie

buyingpig said:


> I bought a few pairs of jeans. Between $20 to $40 each. Not that great of prices, but I need new jeans.
> 
> Found an equipment shirt for $26, a Kate Spade sweater for $34, a Ted Baker swim cover up for around $30 and a rain jacket for $20ish. Nothing really exceptional. Just some new clothes for spring.
> 
> I found a nice looking leather jacket for $35. I didn't recognize the brand, but thought for $35, why not. Got to the register, the cashier said it was the wrong tag, peeled it off right infront of me. I don't know how much it was suppose to me. I was in a hurry to go back to work. A couple next to me have been waiting on price check for almost 20 minutes on something also "wrongly tagged". Got back home, and I was charged for the jacket! It rang up with leather moto jacket even...I guess I will have to call tomorrow to get my money back somehow.
> 
> NR seems to be more hassle than it's worth nowadays.[emoji22]



Great finds but how annoying with the jacket! I hope you get that fixed without trouble.


----------



## bakeacookie

bagnutt said:


> They have seriously ruined the Rack experience, especially over the last two years in my opinion. All these “hauls” on IG are ridic and make other people jump on the bandwagon. Sure it’s a free country, but Rack’s changes in policies are a direct response to the resellers. I hope that lady gets stuck with 50 pairs of jeans that probably don’t fit her. [emoji12]



Yeah lots of people are going to find stuff to list now. It’s kind of discouraging to go. I don’t have all day to wait for new racks and can spend all the time buying and returning.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Snagged these suede jeans for $147.50.
Nordstrom Rack




















*J BrandSuper Skinny Genuine Suede Pants*

$149.70-249.50
$998.00 75-85% OFF

Size
24

25

26

27

28

29

30

31

32

Color
BLACK IRIS








SOLD OUT
*Shipping & Returns*

Ships in 1 - 3 days. Eligible to upgrade to next business day or two-business day shipping at checkout.
This item qualifies for 
free shipping
 when you spend over $100.

Returnable within 45 days to a Nordstrom Rack store or by mail.
*About This Item*
Details
For an effortlessly chic attire, snag some dyed suede pants for a versatile ensemble. Sizing: 24=00, 25=0, 26=2, 27=4, 28=6, 29=8, 30=10, 31=10-12, 32=12 - Zip fly with button closure - Front faux pockets - Back patch pockets - Skinny leg - Genuine suede construction - Approx. 9" rise, 29" inseam (size 27) - Imported
Fiber Content
100% genuine dyed lamb leather
Care
Professional leather clean
Additional Info
Fit: this style fits true to size. Model's stats for sizing: - Height: 5'10" - Bust: 34" - Waist: 24" - Hips: 35" Model is wearing size 27.


----------



## bagnutt

9th Street is VERY picked over. No good jeans left. There is still a lot of high end designer clothes, but all at $300+. TONS of throw-away cheap dresses. The racks were so messy I just gave up. I got a Marc Jacobs top for $40 and a few silk twilly-style scarves for $3.50 each.
I saw at least 10 pairs of the Native Couture Rockstuds, all white-tagged $539. All had boxes, dusters, extra heel tips and authenticity cards. Both colorways.


----------



## meowmix318

I am currently on vacation in Miami and visited the location at the Miracle Marketplace this afternoon and scored a Tahari blazer for $35 after red tag discount. Down from original price of $158. I saw 2 ladies with full carts of clothing and shoes. I suspect were resellers


----------



## ag681

letteshop said:


> I also ordered this and just received shipping confirmation


Lucky!!! I’m still waiting on mines


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online. [emoji125]‍♀️[emoji100]


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

So this is incredibly shady/probably illegal. I received a sponsored instastory from NR that said in red "extra 40% off clearance." Shocked, I swiped up to their site. Total bait and switch false advertising. See these screenshots of their website from insta v. their app.


----------



## mellopan

NYYankeeGrl said:


> View attachment 4002922
> View attachment 4002923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is incredibly shady/probably illegal. I received a sponsored instastory from NR that said in red "extra 40% off clearance." Shocked, I swiped up to their site. Total bait and switch false advertising. See these screenshots of their website from insta v. their app.


If you're referring to how the listed price includes 40% off, instead of taking extra 40% off the listed price... Yes it's always been that way as long as I remember shopping at their website. The prices actually are 40% off though so it's not shady at all. If you checked the website yesterday everything would have been 40% higher. 

But I agree they should stop applying the 40% automatically and then still putting the "extra 40% off" next to the price. It's misleading and disappointing for many people.

In stores it is 40% extra on top of the sticker price though!


----------



## letteshop

natalia0128 said:


> do a reveal when you receive it


I will, it's supposed to arrive today


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

letteshop said:


> I also ordered this and just received shipping confirmation



Yay! Mine shipped too and it’s supposed to arrive today as well.


----------



## letteshop

ag681 said:


> Lucky!!! I’m still waiting on mines



Fingers crossed that you’re lucky as well!!





Thruhvnseyes said:


> Yay! Mine shipped too and it’s supposed to arrive today as well.




Yay!!!


----------



## lms910

Omg been wanting a Rogue FOREVER


----------



## letteshop

natalia0128 said:


> do a reveal when you receive it



Just delivered!!  Comes with dustbag and cards too [emoji173]️. Such a gorgeous color!!




It’s crazy how fast I received it.  I ordered it on Wednesday!!


----------



## pursepectives

letteshop said:


> Just delivered!!  Comes with dustbag and cards too [emoji173]️. Such a gorgeous color!!
> 
> View attachment 4003557
> 
> It’s crazy how fast I received it.  I ordered it on Wednesday!!


so pretty!!! I got the navy blue camera bag and I'm so excited to get it. Wish I had gotten this one after seeing this color!


----------



## bagnshoe

letteshop said:


> Just delivered!!  Comes with dustbag and cards too [emoji173]️. Such a gorgeous color!!
> 
> View attachment 4003557
> 
> 
> It’s crazy how fast I received it.  I ordered it on Wednesday!!



Wow. Very nice color and such a great deal you got . Enjoy.


----------



## vornado

Dvf dress $60after 40% off


----------



## Luv n bags

letteshop said:


> Just delivered!!  Comes with dustbag and cards too [emoji173]️. Such a gorgeous color!!
> 
> View attachment 4003557
> 
> 
> It’s crazy how fast I received it.  I ordered it on Wednesday!!



Beautiful! I was able to get a wallet in this color! Love the color!


----------



## mugenprincess

letteshop said:


> Just delivered!!  Comes with dustbag and cards too [emoji173]️. Such a gorgeous color!!
> 
> View attachment 4003557
> 
> 
> It’s crazy how fast I received it.  I ordered it on Wednesday!!


It's so gorgeous! i'm so sad i missed out!


----------



## natalia0128

pursepectives said:


> so pretty!!! I got the navy blue camera bag and I'm so excited to get it. Wish I had gotten this one after seeing this color!





tigertrixie said:


> Beautiful! I was able to get a wallet in this color! Love the color!


reveal please... I love to see your gem.. so happy for you guys... I was so late for these deals


----------



## ag681

letteshop said:


> Just delivered!!  Comes with dustbag and cards too [emoji173]️. Such a gorgeous color!!
> 
> View attachment 4003557
> 
> 
> It’s crazy how fast I received it.  I ordered it on Wednesday!!


Gorgeous  I finally got my shipment confirmation!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## natalia0128

my rack has a lot of Celine sunglass 149 with celine case


----------



## bagnutt

Love that color!


----------



## buyingpig

lms910 said:


> Omg been wanting a Rogue FOREVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003411
> 
> View attachment 4003412


Love this bag. Wish I could find one for that price.


----------



## natalia0128

these are the one I got and few more styles from celine  $149.97 for all sunglasses


----------



## netter

Brand new mini Natasha bags - The one on the right in cordovan is a March Jacobs and the black is a MBMJ.


----------



## cocodiamonds

Super cute flats on a Tory Burch budget but for Valentino not sure how to wear but super cute!


----------



## handbagkay

natalia0128 said:


> my rack has a lot of Celine sunglass 149 with celine case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003982


What rack is this?? I’ve been looking for a pair of Celine’s!


----------



## peacelovesequin

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted online. [emoji125]‍♀️[emoji100]
> 
> View attachment 4002912
> 
> View attachment 4002913
> 
> View attachment 4002914
> 
> View attachment 4002915



More online finds:


----------



## meowmix318

@ the Fort Lauderdale Store on Federal Hwy (currently on vacation and stopped by this MR location)


----------



## cinderella0087

cocodiamonds said:


> Super cute flats on a Tory Burch budget but for Valentino not sure how to wear but super cute!



These exact shoes were $349 in downtown Seattle yesterday. White tag.


----------



## natalia0128

handbagkay said:


> What rack is this?? I’ve been looking for a pair of Celine’s!


PMed


----------



## bagnutt

cinderella0087 said:


> These exact shoes were $349 in downtown Seattle yesterday. White tag.



Looks like they may have been mis-tagged. The size is listed as “XL” and retail price is listed as $455.  I think the retail on the ballet flats is around $550.


----------



## prttygurl

rag and bone for $245 after the red tag sale, originally $1250



The Chloe was $650. Can someone enlighten me on what the other brand is? [emoji28]


----------



## clearancehellen219

prttygurl said:


> View attachment 4005158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rag and bone for $245 after the red tag sale, originally $1250
> 
> View attachment 4005159
> 
> The Chloe was $650. Can someone enlighten me on what the other brand is? [emoji28]


It is Tom Ford. Notice the T shape in the flap


----------



## prttygurl

clearancehellen219 said:


> It is Tom Ford. Notice the T shape in the flap



Duh.... thank you!


----------



## carebear12

So many Opening Ceremony jackets came in recently - these heavy bombers and lighter silk ones at like $240, WT.


----------



## luvpandas8

Found these Burberry booties on clearance! No box/dustbag and it kinda looks all banged up but I bought anyway. I think it’s super cute!


----------



## Shopmore

luvpandas8 said:


> View attachment 4006466
> View attachment 4006467
> 
> 
> Found these Burberry booties on clearance! No box/dustbag and it kinda looks all banged up but I bought anyway. I think it’s super cute!


Cute!  Are they fleece lined?


----------



## k5ml3k

Is the sale til today or tomorrow? Thanks!


----------



## luvpandas8

Shopmore said:


> Cute!  Are they fleece lined?



Thank you and yes it is!


----------



## Luv n bags

Boo!
My Balenciaga wallet got cancelled


----------



## bagnshoe

tigertrixie said:


> Boo!
> My Balenciaga wallet got cancelled



Sorry to hear that . One of my items got canceled too


----------



## meowmix318

k5ml3k said:


> Is the sale til today or tomorrow? Thanks!


Through today, March 18. You can still shop online


----------



## mellopan

Impulse bought this pair of miu miu sunglasses for $80. There were no cases available though and I noticed a small scratch on the lens after taking it home. Is it worth it at this price? I honestly don't have much need for them but love how they look!


----------



## Mimmy

mellopan said:


> Impulse bought this pair of miu miu sunglasses for $80. There were no cases available though and I noticed a small scratch on the lens after taking it home. Is it worth it at this price? I honestly don't have much need for them but love how they look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008598



I really like these mellopan! If you really love them, I think that they are worth it.   

I would just be sure that the scratch is very small, and not noticeable in your field of vision when you have them on.


----------



## Tomsmom

mellopan said:


> Impulse bought this pair of miu miu sunglasses for $80. There were no cases available though and I noticed a small scratch on the lens after taking it home. Is it worth it at this price? I honestly don't have much need for them but love how they look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008598


I bought the same sunglasses online NR.  I love them!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted Prada suede sneakers size 5 179.97. Chiara Ferragni 199.97 size 7.  Purchased Prada block heel sandals 199.97 All wt a lot of the designer shoes I am finding either in the wrong shoe size locations or mixed in with the lower priced shoes.


----------



## mellopan

Mimmy said:


> I really like these mellopan! If you really love them, I think that they are worth it.
> 
> I would just be sure that the scratch is very small, and not noticeable in your field of vision when you have them on.


Thank you I'll double check that the scratch isn't interfering. I feel like there are so many things I love and then I change my mind after a few months so I just never know  usually I only buy things with a big discount so that I don't feel like I wasted money if I don't like them anymore after a while...


----------



## mellopan

Tomsmom said:


> I bought the same sunglasses online NR.  I love them!


Do you mind me asking how much were they when you purchased them? I can't find these online.


----------



## Tomsmom

mellopan said:


> Do you mind me asking how much were they when you purchased them? I can't find these online.


They were 99.99


----------



## Cthai

mzbaglady1 said:


> Spotted Prada suede sneakers size 5 179.97. Chiara Ferragni 199.97 size 7.  Purchased Prada block heel sandals 199.97 All wt a lot of the designer shoes I am finding either in the wrong shoe size locations or mixed in with the lower priced shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009594
> View attachment 4009596
> View attachment 4009597



Do you know if this rack does charge send? Would love to pick up the Prada sneaker


----------



## buyingpig

Anyone know when the next CTR is? Easter weekend?


----------



## Kealakai

buyingpig said:


> Anyone know when the next CTR is? Easter weekend?


Wednesday 3/28 - Saturday 3/31


----------



## peacelovesequin

Happening now.


----------



## buyingpig

Kealakai said:


> Wednesday 3/28 - Saturday 3/31


Ty!


----------



## lizab

vornado said:


> $87.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991443


where did you find these? what size are they?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Cthai said:


> Do you know if this rack does charge send? Would love to pick up the Prada sneaker


Yes but I believe you have to be in the store to do the charge send.


----------



## vornado

lizab said:


> where did you find these? what size are they?



At the woodfield NR, 3weeks ago when I had a business trip to Chicago. Size 39


----------



## snibor

mellopan said:


> Impulse bought this pair of miu miu sunglasses for $80. There were no cases available though and I noticed a small scratch on the lens after taking it home. Is it worth it at this price? I honestly don't have much need for them but love how they look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008598



Very cute but I wouldn’t keep with a scratch.  They always have sunglasses and your bound to fine another or different pair. Also my nr has pullout drawers on bottom of sunglasses display where you have to search for cases that are all mixed up. But they don’t charge for the case.  Just an FYI.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Got these Tory’s for $65. That’s a great price for a Miller in a classic color.


----------



## Peichern Tan

Anyone saw Burberry watches having a 50% sale 2 days ago has anyone brought anything?


----------



## Luv n bags

I received these yesterday.  So disappointed that one is missing a post.  These are rather insignificant in size for the price.


----------



## sparksfly

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Got these Tory’s for $65. That’s a great price for a Miller in a classic color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012312


Could I have the sku for the Tory Burch?


----------



## sushinorii

Found Stuart Weitzman Allgoods (black suede) for $187 today - they also had a pair of the black leather ones with the quilted backs in 6.5 (I think the same price). Both red tagged but I didn't think they were going to last until Wednesday when CTR starts, especially at that price. Also found another pair of black suede 7.5's at another rack in the same city, but those were red-tagged at $250. So excited since I just found out I'm moving to NYC in a few months and these'll be perfect for fall/winter!


----------



## A1aGypsy

I went to the new store at Vaughan Mills (ON, Canada) today. It was mayhem but looked amazing. I almost bought a RM but resisted. In fact I resisted on a bunch of stuff. It was overwhelming.  I did buy a new strap for my Bal.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Went to the Potomac location. Didn’t find anything good, in my opinion. It’s been a long while since I’ve found some good stuff there.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

sparksfly said:


> Could I have the sku for the Tory Burch?


----------



## Mimmy

BlackGrayRed said:


> Went to the Potomac location. Didn’t find anything good, in my opinion. It’s been a long while since I’ve found some good stuff there.



I’m in Florida. I haven’t found any good designer stuff for close to a year now. I used to get lucky with shoes. 

I still go, but since it’s a bit of a drive for me, I go less often. Better for my budget at least. [emoji3]


----------



## marwaaa

I live in the Philadelphia area and never have any luck, any suggestions?


----------



## clu13

Missoni poncho - tagged at $410. Got it for $60.  The Vince sneakers were only $40.
Pineville, NC


----------



## sunnysideup8283

BlackGrayRed said:


> Went to the Potomac location. Didn’t find anything good, in my opinion. It’s been a long while since I’ve found some good stuff there.



I used to find great stuff at Potomac Mills but not so much anymore.  I think it’s because we have too many racks in close proximity to one another.  I think we have 8 within 45 minutes of each other. I don’t have time like I used to go around looking at multiple racks. Potomac Mills is closest to me.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I used to find great stuff at Potomac Mills but not so much anymore.  I think it’s because we have too many racks in close proximity to one another.  I think we have 8 within 45 minutes of each other. I don’t have time like I used to go around looking at multiple racks. Potomac Mills is closest to me.



I didn’t realize there were that many close to each other. I know the one in Tyson’s. Where are the others?  Which one is the best of the ones in the area?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

BlackGrayRed said:


> I didn’t realize there were that many close to each other. I know the one in Tyson’s. Where are the others?  Which one is the best of the ones in the area?



The only one I go to semi regularly is Potomac
Mills but I’ve found or bought something at every location. Like I said I think we have too many racks so they have to spread the goods too thin. I used to make great finds at the Potomac Mills quite regularly but not so much anymore. 

These have been around a long time...
Potomac Mills
Pentagon City
Dulles 

These have been added in the last few years...
Springfield 
Fair lakes
Tysons
F St in DC
Chevy Chase


----------



## BlackGrayRed

sunnysideup8283 said:


> The only one I go to semi regularly is Potomac
> Mills but I’ve found or bought something at every location. Like I said I think we have too many racks so they have to spread the goods too thin. I used to make great finds at the Potomac Mills quite regularly but not so much anymore.
> 
> These have been around a long time...
> Potomac Mills
> Pentagon City
> Dulles
> 
> These have been added in the last few years...
> Springfield
> Fair lakes
> Tysons
> F St in DC
> Chevy Chase



Thanks, sunnysideup!
I agree. I used to enjoy going to Potomac and Tyson’s. Some visits, I would be torn as to what to buy, since there were so many for me to buy. Now our last handful of visits (we’re about an hour away) have left much to be desired.


----------



## jiggle.jiggle

Spotted in size 36 1/2 for $268.75: https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...ollete-crystal-embellished-pump?color=NEROJET

In size 36 for around $120 something? I cannot find the exact picture online, but it looked like this, except with silver jewels: https://us.lkbennett.com/product/SCJULIETLACESUEDEBlackBlack~Juliet-Lace-Heel-Black and had the heel height of this: https://us.lkbennett.com/product/SCFLORETLACESUEDEBlackBlack~Floret-Lace-Heel-Black. Sorry I am not more helpful!

I also saw these in size 36 in the "brocade" color for around $98 something: 
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...-multiple-widths-available?color=WALNUT SUEDE

Then these in the size 6 section in the "black" and "peony" colors for $106.25: https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...rabbit-fur-pompom-slip-on-sneaker?color=BLACK. 

All of these shoes are red tagged. Please send me a private message if you want the location for any of these shoes!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Nordstrom Rack will be closed Easter Sunday. CTR sale will not be extended for Monday. Spotted plenty of Rag & Bone rt suede booties. Came across a designer that had a recent sample sale 80% off retail and this merchandise was at the Rack at double the price.


----------



## AnnaFreud

mzbaglady1 said:


> Nordstrom Rack will be closed Easter Sunday. CTR sale will not be extended for Monday. Spotted plenty of Rag & Bone rt suede booties. Came across a designer that had a recent sample sale 80% off retail and this merchandise was at the Rack at double the price.



Which style of R&B booties? Do you remember the price? TIA


----------



## bagnshoe

CTR is happening now online


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online


----------



## peacelovesequin

Miu Miu Glasses
Not RT but good prices.


----------



## sylphi

CL cherry sneakers. RT


----------



## peacelovesequin

More online:


----------



## peacelovesequin

Cheap scarves


----------



## bagnutt

CTR is 25% off again... at least online


----------



## bagnutt

cheap Uggs and Ray-Bans


----------



## mzbaglady1

AnnaFreud said:


> Which style of R&B booties? Do you remember the price? TIA


Harley & Harrow 170.00


----------



## bankygirl

HAppy CTR! I’m still on the petpetual hunt for a Burberry quilted jacket in xs or s, and ferragamo varinas or varas in size 8. If you see either, would you be so kind to let me know?
What is everyone else hoping for?


----------



## Michelle1x

Has anyone been in stores yet?  I'm wondering if they have 50% off anything.


----------



## dkh54

Michelle1x said:


> Has anyone been in stores yet?  I'm wondering if they have 50% off anything.



Haven't gone yet but a few stores on Instagram  are advertising an additional 50% off clearance dresses!


----------



## pursepectives

Michelle1x said:


> Has anyone been in stores yet?  I'm wondering if they have 50% off anything.


If you look at the #NordstromRack hashtag on Instagram there are 3 or so official stores doing 50% off dresses.


----------



## Michelle1x

I was just at Persimmon (Norcal) and they have 50% off clearance dresses.  Not much else there, I got a few things only.  I was able to pick up this Leibskind suede camo zip around wallet for $16.50.  They had them on the website yesterday for that price too, but today the clearance are gone.  Good for $16.50- not sure I'd pay anymore for it.
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...-camo-zip-around-wallet?color=LIME GREEN CAMO

Also I got a Ted Baker Carryn wallet (pick with his bulldog on front) - for $48.97, white tag, must have been a store transfer.
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ted-baker-london-carryn-matinee-leather-wallet/4746781

I guess this is my month for wallets!


----------



## pursepectives

Chloe boots 38.5 229 RT 



Guiseppe zanottis 

No charge sends, pm for NorCal Loca


----------



## bagnshoe

I was at Oakridge NR and they had 50 percent additional off clearance on dresses. I picked up one  dress for $26.99


----------



## Shayelove

Been watching these for a longgg time since they were $800. Bought today for $140 after sale. We’re hidden in the back of the store.


----------



## buyingpig

Shayelove said:


> Been watching these for a longgg time since they were $800. Bought today for $140 after sale. We’re hidden in the back of the store.


Wow, super cute! Congrats!


----------



## bagnutt

Shayelove said:


> Been watching these for a longgg time since they were $800. Bought today for $140 after sale. We’re hidden in the back of the store.



Almost 90% off, SCORE! [emoji106]


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted 9th Street
MCM duffel $420 RT
Moschino tote $782 RT
Dresses are 50% off


----------



## bagnutt

I found a few items tonight [emoji846]
TB Miller sandals $48
YSL kiss&blush $7.50 each
YSL contour brush $10
Antica Farmacista lotion 75 cents


----------



## bagnutt

So I bought these A. Wang Abby sandals, but I am not sure about them? They are kind of heavy to wear with all the studs. Keep? They were $149


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted, still available at closing.
A. Wang Gabi OTK boots $249 WT refurb (final sale) size 39
A. Wang Avery mules $189 WT size  38.5
Stella McCartney lace dress $369 RT (plus 50%) size 38
Versus Versace ankle boots $135 RT size 38
Hermès perfume sets $73 RT


----------



## meowmix318

bagnutt said:


> So I bought these A. Wang Abby sandals, but I am not sure about them? They are kind of heavy to wear with all the studs. Keep? They were $149
> View attachment 4017288


They are pretty but if you do not think you will wear them, then you are better off returning them.


----------



## lizab

bagnutt said:


> I found a few items tonight [emoji846]
> TB Miller sandals $48
> YSL kiss&blush $7.50 each
> YSL contour brush $10
> Antica Farmacista lotion 75 cents
> View attachment 4017282


which location?


----------



## vornado

Nothing exciting here, but a pair of white tag agl loafer $24.97,looks like it's a wrong tag[emoji75]


----------



## Shayelove

bagnutt said:


> So I bought these A. Wang Abby sandals, but I am not sure about them? They are kind of heavy to wear with all the studs. Keep? They were $149
> View attachment 4017288


I love them!! but if you won't wear them then don't keep them.


----------



## bagnutt

lizab said:


> which location?



9th Street


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> So I bought these A. Wang Abby sandals, but I am not sure about them? They are kind of heavy to wear with all the studs. Keep? They were $149
> View attachment 4017288



I say hold onto them for a few days and if you don’t find yourself giddy about them then return!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

IStuckACello said:


> I say hold onto them for a few days and if you don’t find yourself giddy about them then return!



From my experience, AWang shoes are not comfortable and lack in quality vs. other brands. 

However, as a rule of thumb, if I’m doubtful - I should probably return. Hold on for a few days and see if you have the urge to wear them.


----------



## bagnutt

For anyone that shops in the Bay Area and wears size 9.5/10/40 shoes, East Palo Alto has a lot of designer and mid-range sandals, pumps, boots at amazing prices. My phone ran out of juice, but these Prada boots were red tagged $205. Rag and Bone, Tori, SW, Valentino, Miu Miu all spotted.


----------



## bagnutt

Tracy Reese dress, $25! [emoji33]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted


----------



## letteshop

bagnutt said:


> Tracy Reese dress, $25! [emoji33]
> View attachment 4018170



That dress is gorgeous!!


----------



## mugenprincess

The Tieland and Lowland are 40% on Nordstrom site!
.


----------



## mjewelm

Anyone else feel like the CTR sales are getting worse over time? I went to 2 different racks opening day and didn't find any good steals! 

Missing the days when I would find Prada loafers (new with box and protective sleeves) for $112...


----------



## hellokimmiee

Spotted Burberry trench size 12, $279 rt


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

hellokimmiee said:


> Spotted Burberry trench size 12, $279 rt
> 
> View attachment 4018818



Do you know if that store still does charge send?


----------



## hellokimmiee

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Do you know if that store still does charge send?



I was told it’s on a case by case basis.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Got these Jen7 jacquard jeans for $52 ( from $179) and Vince pewter velvet slip-on sneakers for $44 (from $195).


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

These are my CTR finds: Jimmy Choo Alia Pumps for $65.62, Nike Lunar Tempo for $16.50, and New Balance 574 Sneakers for $11.99


----------



## Shayelove

Pick these up today, came up to about $80. Trying to decide if I should keep. I’ve always liked these but feel like they might be a little played out now... thoughts? Is it worth it?
Also seen some Awang cut out sandals, A pair of rock studs, few red tag jimmy chop. It was crowded so didn’t want to take pics. Saw lots of Stuart weitzman in the contemporary section.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Snagged these faux suede joe's jeans for $37 (from $198). Super comfortable and fit like a glove!


----------



## abl13

My racks aren’t usually that great but super excited about this Hugo Boss blazer. I am obsessed with blazers and will wear it tons. Also super stoked about these Vince flats, I was about to order a similar pair from Free People. The Frye sandals were $99 before the discount.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi everyone,
So after promising myself that I would never buy anything at the rack, I fumbled upon my one and only find today. It’s a rag and bone Josephine lambskin leather pant RT at $219 but after clear the rack it was $165 plus tax. I am however not completely sure about the price. Any opinions are welcome. Should I keep or return?


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Shayelove said:


> Pick these up today, came up to about $80. Trying to decide if I should keep. I’ve always liked these but feel like they might be a little played out now... thoughts? Is it worth it?
> Also seen some Awang cut out sandals, A pair of rock studs, few red tag jimmy chop. It was crowded so didn’t want to take pics. Saw lots of Stuart weitzman in the contemporary section.


They are super cute, but are you a trendy person? If so, I think these might be dated...if however you don’t really care about trends, I’d keep them. Are they comfortable? How much will you use them?


----------



## ALNYC

I went to three different racks this weekend and found the selection pretty dismal. It doesn't seem like they've gotten anything new in weeks. Still found a couple of deals though. Marc Jacobs sundress for $95 from $595. Aquatalia boots for $50 from $450. Bony Levy 14k gold ring for $103 from $550.


----------



## ashlie

Hi ladies. So...this isn’t a find but an experience I had at my rack a day or so ago. I was there do a return as well as shopping, and passed a man who had about 7-10 bags in his hand. All semi-expensive Tory Burch ones. I walk over to check out not thinking anything of it and all of a sudden, this woman came to my cashier, asked for a manager, then explains that they we robbed!! The security was nowhere to be found-she was looking at some merchandise and was away from the door. He just ran out with all of those bags! I was amazed. Do these things happen in your racks?!


----------



## randr21

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone,
> So after promising myself that I would never buy anything at the rack, I fumbled upon my one and only find today. It’s a rag and bone Josephine lambskin leather pant RT at $219 but after clear the rack it was $165 plus tax. I am however not completely sure about the price. Any opinions are welcome. Should I keep or return?


This price is cheaper than a pair of their regular jeans so it's a steal, but if you don't like the style or wear leather pants, then return. I own 3 pairs if their lambskin pants and they're so soft and so well made. I like these are high waisted so easy to wear and the length is great if you're petite, or ankle style if you're taller.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

randr21 said:


> This price is cheaper than a pair of their regular jeans so it's a steal, but if you don't like the style or wear leather pants, then return. I own 3 pairs if their lambskin pants and they're so soft and so well made. I like these are high waisted so easy to wear and the length is great if you're petite, or ankle style if you're taller.


Thank you so much for your input. I don’t have any leather pants in my wardrobe and I like the way these fit although I’m taller so they’re not regular length for me but they’re really soft! I remember looking at these last fall but they were way toooo pricy at the $695 price point and by the time they went on sale, they flew out the door. I’ll definitely be keeping these, just want to make sure they’re not high maintenance. Did you find these easy to care for maintenance wise?


----------



## ilovemykiddos

ashlie said:


> Hi ladies. So...this isn’t a find but an experience I had at my rack a day or so ago. I was there do a return as well as shopping, and passed a man who had about 7-10 bags in his hand. All semi-expensive Tory Burch ones. I walk over to check out not thinking anything of it and all of a sudden, this woman came to my cashier, asked for a manager, then explains that they we robbed!! The security was nowhere to be found-she was looking at some merchandise and was away from the door. He just ran out with all of those bags! I was amazed. Do these things happen in your racks?!


Omg! That’s scary, NR being robbed?? We have security guards hanging out by the exit door at all of our racks but I’m really surprised they had no clue that this person just walked out with a bunch of bags? Didn’t the bags have sensors on them?


----------



## ilovemykiddos

ALNYC said:


> I went to three different racks this weekend and found the selection pretty dismal. It doesn't seem like they've gotten anything new in weeks. Still found a couple of deals though. Marc Jacobs sundress for $95 from $595. Aquatalia boots for $50 from $450. Bony Levy 14k gold ring for $103 from $550.


Congrats, these are great finds!


----------



## randr21

ilovemykiddos said:


> Thank you so much for your input. I don’t have any leather pants in my wardrobe and I like the way these fit although I’m taller so they’re not regular length for me but they’re really soft! I remember looking at these last fall but they were way toooo pricy at the $695 price point and by the time they went on sale, they flew out the door. I’ll definitely be keeping these, just want to make sure they’re not high maintenance. Did you find these easy to care for maintenance wise?


I've been wearing their dre bf cut leather pants around the house and they're more comfy than my sweats, esp since they don't pick up any lint or dog hair. In terms of maintenance, I've owned many pairs of leather pants in past. Unless you've spilled something or gotten it really dirty, I wouldn't take them to cleaners as it's costly. All I do is turn them inside out and air them out  a bit, or wipe them down with a dry cloth if you prefer, before hanging them up again. If it's dry where you live, you may want to condition and then dry before storing them for next fall, but if it's not that warm where u are, u can wear them year round!

These are great if youre taller too because you can show off your ankles in sneakers or sandals.


----------



## ashlie

ilovemykiddos said:


> Omg! That’s scary, NR being robbed?? We have security guards hanging out by the exit door at all of our racks but I’m really surprised they had no clue that this person just walked out with a bunch of bags? Didn’t the bags have sensors on them?



I’m pretty sure they did, but he didn’t care, clearly. LOL. Just so insane how it happened. The guy just ran out the door! Women screaming “he’s stealing all of the bags”, security was still no where to be found.


----------



## AnnaFreud

ashlie said:


> I’m pretty sure they did, but he didn’t care, clearly. LOL. Just so insane how it happened. The guy just ran out the door! Women screaming “he’s stealing all of the bags”, security was still no where to be found.



I bet it happens more often than we think. That’s why their “expensive” bags are locked down now with those wires and you have to ask an SA to unlock them.


----------



## IStuckACello

ashlie said:


> Hi ladies. So...this isn’t a find but an experience I had at my rack a day or so ago. I was there do a return as well as shopping, and passed a man who had about 7-10 bags in his hand. All semi-expensive Tory Burch ones. I walk over to check out not thinking anything of it and all of a sudden, this woman came to my cashier, asked for a manager, then explains that they we robbed!! The security was nowhere to be found-she was looking at some merchandise and was away from the door. He just ran out with all of those bags! I was amazed. Do these things happen in your racks?!



Yup, I used to work in loss prevention back in the day at the Rack. It does happen, often those types of handbag walk in/outs have a waiting car outside. I won’t get into the specifics of how they handle the situations, but I’ve definitely learned to watch my own crap after observing sketch criminals over the years. People are crazy.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

ashlie said:


> Hi ladies. So...this isn’t a find but an experience I had at my rack a day or so ago. I was there do a return as well as shopping, and passed a man who had about 7-10 bags in his hand. All semi-expensive Tory Burch ones. I walk over to check out not thinking anything of it and all of a sudden, this woman came to my cashier, asked for a manager, then explains that they we robbed!! The security was nowhere to be found-she was looking at some merchandise and was away from the door. He just ran out with all of those bags! I was amazed. Do these things happen in your racks?!


Yes. And at Tjmaxx and DSW.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

There was also a gang who stole lingerie from Victoria's Secret in various malls. They returned the stolen merchandise for refund in other stores. They were eventually busted when they made one of their returns. I think they stole (and returned for a refund) about $20 000 of merchandise.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone,
> So after promising myself that I would never buy anything at the rack, I fumbled upon my one and only find today. It’s a rag and bone Josephine lambskin leather pant RT at $219 but after clear the rack it was $165 plus tax. I am however not completely sure about the price. Any opinions are welcome. Should I keep or return?



I have a pair of Rag & Bone leather and ponte pants (you can see a pic on page 1367 of this thread) that I absolutely love. They are comfortable and can be worn casually or dressed up. Like you, I am tall (5'9"), and my pants come just to the ankle, so I can wear them with booties, sandals, and ballet flats. I say keep them--you'll find lots of ways to wear them!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Made one last purchase this weekend at CTR, this Shinola Gomelsky watch, for $224 (from $795). While researching it, I discovered that it's currently still at full price at the mainline 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 store (https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gomels...MI89zDqfOb2gIVhrjACh1rGgeMEAQYAyABEgI4-PD_BwE). 

This isn't the first time I've found items at the Rack that are still in the mainline, but usually the Rack items are clothing in different colors or fabrics. I've never found the exact item priced so differently between the two stores. Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Shayelove

ilovemykiddos said:


> They are super cute, but are you a trendy person? If so, I think these might be dated...if however you don’t really care about trends, I’d keep them. Are they comfortable? How much will you use them?



I’m not very trendy, I usually stick to basics and staple items. I have another pair of gladiators that are wearing that I actually paid more for so I think it’s worth it to keep lol. Thanks for responding!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Diamond Dazed said:


> I have a pair of Rag & Bone leather and ponte pants (you can see a pic on page 1367 of this thread) that I absolutely love. They are comfortable and can be worn casually or dressed up. Like you, I am tall (5'9"), and my pants come just to the ankle, so I can wear them with booties, sandals, and ballet flats. I say keep them--you'll find lots of ways to wear them!


Yes I’ve decided to keep them. Thanks for your input!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Diamond Dazed said:


> Made one last purchase this weekend at CTR, this Shinola Gomelsky watch, for $224 (from $795). While researching it, I discovered that it's currently still at full price at the mainline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> store (https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gomels...MI89zDqfOb2gIVhrjACh1rGgeMEAQYAyABEgI4-PD_BwE).
> 
> This isn't the first time I've found items at the Rack that are still in the mainline, but usually the Rack items are clothing in different colors or fabrics. I've never found the exact item priced so differently between the two stores. Has anyone else had this experience?


I’ve had this happen to me once. A huge price difference between the same two items, I’ve Wondered the same thing as well . I’m not sure why there is a discrepancy however.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Diamond Dazed said:


> Made one last purchase this weekend at CTR, this Shinola Gomelsky watch, for $224 (from $795). While researching it, I discovered that it's currently still at full price at the mainline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> store (https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gomels...MI89zDqfOb2gIVhrjACh1rGgeMEAQYAyABEgI4-PD_BwE).
> 
> This isn't the first time I've found items at the Rack that are still in the mainline, but usually the Rack items are clothing in different colors or fabrics. I've never found the exact item priced so differently between the two stores. Has anyone else had this experience?


Yes I have.  A pair of Prada sandals I just purchased from the rack the same color sandal is full priced online at the mainline store. I was thinking maybe these are transfers in error because my item was wt brand new not worn & refinished.


----------



## afsweet

ashlie said:


> Hi ladies. So...this isn’t a find but an experience I had at my rack a day or so ago. I was there do a return as well as shopping, and passed a man who had about 7-10 bags in his hand. All semi-expensive Tory Burch ones. I walk over to check out not thinking anything of it and all of a sudden, this woman came to my cashier, asked for a manager, then explains that they we robbed!! The security was nowhere to be found-she was looking at some merchandise and was away from the door. He just ran out with all of those bags! I was amazed. Do these things happen in your racks?!



not surprised. i've never witnessed this at my NR, but i'm sure it happens. my godmother works at marshall's, and the theft that goes on is crazy. people taking full racks of stuff out the store, and even when there is security, oftentimes they won't pursue or confront the person or anything.


----------



## BlackApple

I spotted a Canada goose black jacket in xl for $249 on the sale rack for coats this evening towards closing at the Plano, TX store. I did not need it so I left it behind as it does not get that cold here in my area. 

Found a cute pair of birkenstock suede arizona sandals that  were worn and refinished for $42 dollars that I did pick up.  They looked brand new.


----------



## meowmix318

BlackApple said:


> I spotted a Canada goose black jacket in xl for $249 on the sale rack for coats this evening towards closing at the Plano, TX store. I did not need it so I left it behind as it does not get that cold here in my area.
> 
> Found a cute pair of birkenstock suede arizona sandals that  were worn and refinished for $42 dollars that I did pick up.  They looked brand new.


I was just in Plano this past Christmas and it was pretty cold, although people told me the weather was not usually that cold around that time of year. 

I would have loved to snap that up but the size would be too big for me. 

Glad you were able to get a pair of sandals


----------



## BlackApple

meowmix318 said:


> I was just in Plano this past Christmas and it was pretty cold, although people told me the weather was not usually that cold around that time of year.
> 
> I would have loved to snap that up but the size would be too big for me.
> 
> Glad you were able to get a pair of sandals



This winter was very mild. I never even wore my winter coat. I may have worn a wool hat a few mornings but wore a light columbia fleece zip up jacket all winter and I am in and out of my car every hour as I do home health.  Cold comes in spurts here in Dallas metro area. It can be cold today but 80 degrees the next.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online.


----------



## cinderella0087

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted
> 
> View attachment 4027889



Good price on that J Brand! Saw this in store yesterday for $350.


----------



## Luv n bags

cinderella0087 said:


> Good price on that J Brand! Saw this in store yesterday for $350.



I have a jacket by this brand in Suede.  So well made and luxurious! Worth the price...especially on sale!


----------



## VernisCerise

Not a sale item, but I found a pair of Gucci sunglasses for a little over $100.


Photo borrowed from fashionphile


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now 




Similar to the YSL ones


----------



## vornado

Muubaa size 2 $149


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
No chargesends 
Hawaii 
Wish they were a little bigger! 
Miu Miu ballet flats


----------



## buyingpig

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> No chargesends
> Hawaii
> Wish they were a little bigger!
> Miu Miu ballet flats
> View attachment 4029767
> 
> View attachment 4029769


Would love those miu mius in my size. Hate how most transfers are white tagged now.


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anybody know when the next CTR is?  Memorial day weekend would be May 25(fri) - May 28.  Thats a long way away. I went to 2 racks this weekend, didn't find anything really but some items interested me if they do another markdown.


----------



## ag681

Found these dior so real pop while traveling to LA  I’ve been searching for a pair forever! They were marked $99.97.


----------



## reichan

My most exciting find as of recent


----------



## ag681

reichan said:


> My most exciting find as of recent
> 
> View attachment 4031304
> View attachment 4031306


OMG!! Great price!!!!


----------



## ag681

Is it true...if I buy a pair of sunglasses at the Rack, I can get the correct case at a regular Nordstrom store? That’s what a sales associate said at the Rack when I found my Dior sunnies. TIA!!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

ag681 said:


> Is it true...if I buy a pair of sunglasses at the Rack, I can get the correct case at a regular Nordstrom store? That’s what a sales associate said at the Rack when I found my Dior sunnies. TIA!!!



I’ve had success but at one store was told no.


----------



## ag681

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I’ve had success but at one store was told no.


Ok thanks!!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Are you sure she didn’t say “if you buy them at Nordstroms you can get a case for them but we don’t do cases here”? 

I imagine each pair comes with a case and it would seem odd for Nordstroms to have a pile of extra cases that they don’t send to the Racks. 

Never hurts to try though I guess


----------



## ag681

A1aGypsy said:


> Are you sure she didn’t say “if you buy them at Nordstroms you can get a case for them but we don’t do cases here”?
> 
> I imagine each pair comes with a case and it would seem odd for Nordstroms to have a pile of extra cases that they don’t send to the Racks.
> 
> Never hurts to try though I guess



Yup she said I can go to Nordstrom to get the correct one! I had to ask her twice to make sure.


----------



## IStuckACello

I think most glasses do come with their cases but the sales associates sometimes just let customers take the wrong ones [emoji849]


----------



## Materielgrrl

I bought two pair of Gucci sunglasses at the Springfield NR not on clearance but @$110 each last Friday. I asked about the cases at
The register and she told me they might have one and would give me some other case. Lucky for me they had two cases  glad they took a minute to look.


----------



## pecknnibble

I’m actually surprised that most of you have gotten matching cases for sunglasses. Maybe it’s just here in LA, but I recently purchased a couple Celine sunnies and neither came with the Celine pouch. (These were at two separate locations too) ‍♀️


----------



## love4coach

when i went to Nordstrom to get a case for my Tom Ford's from the Rack, i was told no because they only get 1 case with each sunglass pair, so they don't have extras


----------



## natalia0128

pecknnibble said:


> I’m actually surprised that most of you have gotten matching cases for sunglasses. Maybe it’s just here in LA, but I recently purchased a couple Celine sunnies and neither came with the Celine pouch. (These were at two separate locations too) ‍♀️


my local rack had celine sunglass last couple and come with celine pouch too. I came back yesterday... all celine sunglasses are gone and no more pouch


----------



## natalia0128

love4coach said:


> when i went to Nordstrom to get a case for my Tom Ford's from the Rack, i was told no because they only get 1 case with each sunglass pair, so they don't have extras


I went to nordstrom to ask  a case for my NR sunglasses once, The SA said she did not have extra YSL case for me, but she offered me any cases that they had extra so she gave me Chanel sunglass Case instead.


----------



## aimii

Online right now


----------



## mzbaglady1

I cant believe how slow this thread has become. Spotted some red tag items today. This location had plenty of Valentino and Alexander Mcqueen handbags. A lot of the designer shoe sizes were in the wrong location. Todds & Chloe rt size 9.5 Chloe 237.50,  Todds 139.90,  Rag & Bone booties various sizes available 118.75 rt. Burberry espadrills wt various sizes 159.97. Chiara Ferragni purchased at 59.00. Valentino bag 1299.97. No over the phone sends. I did a send from the store and I got a tracking number the same day.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## peacelovesequin

ag681 said:


> Is it true...if I buy a pair of sunglasses at the Rack, I can get the correct case at a regular Nordstrom store? That’s what a sales associate said at the Rack when I found my Dior sunnies. TIA!!!



I’ve had luck at both NR & full-line for cases. 
Asking never hurts. 

9/10 times the matching cases were in the back (at the Racks I frequent).


----------



## Michelle1x

mzbaglady1 said:


> I cant believe how slow this thread has become. Spotted some red tag items today. This location had plenty of Valentino and Alexander Mcqueen handbags. A lot of the designer shoe sizes were in the wrong location. Todds & Chloe rt size 9.5 Chloe 237.50,  Todds 139.90,  Rag & Bone booties various sizes available 118.75 rt. Burberry espadrills wt various sizes 159.97. Chiara Ferragni purchased at 59.00. Valentino bag 1299.97. No over the phone sends. I did a send from the store and I got a tracking number the same day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032962
> View attachment 4032963
> View attachment 4032966
> View attachment 4032967
> View attachment 4032968
> View attachment 4032969



I think the problem is when Rack stopped doing charge sends, there is not much we can do when your store has all these great finds, other than hunt and peck for the same things in our stores.  So I don't read this thread as much.  I'm a huge valentino bag fan, I'd love one of those.  There are none near me.

I don't believe there has been any markdowns since the last CTR, does anybody have a different opinion?  I confirmed the next CTR is Memorial day.


----------



## deathcookie

I noticed some markdowns on outerwear this week from the previous week.  I also noticed more "altered and refinished" items appearing in the "from our nordstrom stores" rounders...


----------



## Michelle1x

I've seen some people on IG post this brand, Ivy Kirzhner.  This bootie online size 7, $138.25- pretty good price.
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...-strappy-stud-boot?color=TARTUFO-GREY CHEETAH


----------



## Luv n bags

I will be returning a Gorgeous pair of Paige Hoxton leather pants in black cherry.  These are awesome - they have stretch! Sadly, too big for me.

If interested in location, pm me.
Size 28, purchased for $349...not including tax.  Still selling for $975!

Also returned a JBrand leather jacket in size small...the one listed in previous posts.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted a Loewe bag today
Hawaii
No charge sends


----------



## ag681

peacelovesequin said:


> I’ve had luck at both NR & full-line for cases.
> Asking never hurts.
> 
> 9/10 times the matching cases were in the back (at the Racks I frequent).



I happened to go to my local NR and noticed they had dior sunglasses so I ask the SA if they had dior cases. I was able to change out the DVF another location gave me for the correct one  Lucky I had it with me to do the exchange! Thanks everyone for your input!!


----------



## Luv n bags

I LOVE leather anything.  These leggings look pretty amazing!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Spotted some MCM items at my local NR


----------



## b_illy

There's an extra 40% off everything right now online, for 3 days.

Edit: OOOOPs sorry, my bad! Its at Neiman Marcus Last Call...  
Time to call it a day, methinks


----------



## Pippi_27

Spotted MB size 36 1/2 for $299 [emoji7]


----------



## AnnaFreud

Spotted: Burberry silk scarves in mixed check and animal print for $179. I also picked up the half mega check scarf for $119 in rose/pink colorway. Is this a good price?


----------



## tinado81

Vince Camuto
They rang up at the register for $.01


----------



## Raven18

When is the next ctr?? Thks


----------



## vornado

Raven18 said:


> When is the next ctr?? Thks



Memorial Day?


----------



## iloveallpurses

Pippi_27 said:


> View attachment 4035065
> View attachment 4035066
> 
> 
> Spotted MB size 36 1/2 for $299 [emoji7]



Wow so lucky!! May I know your location?  TIA


----------



## Cthai

Anyone brought this 100 million dollar jean??? It’s on sale now for $80! lol Rack cracks me up.


----------



## wis3ly

Does anyone know if NR is doing 50% off all clearance boots/jacket? I remember last year is was around this time of the year/early May.


----------



## ALNYC

Saw these today at NR NYC 6th ave location.
Rag & Bone Compass suede/shearling boots - Sz 40 - RT $173.75 (still on the Nordstrom website for $695)
Prada suede/fur lined boots - Sz 40 - RT $229.97
Chloe Buckle Ballerina Flats - Sz 38.5 - RT $229.97
Several Valentino Rockstud totes - WT $1200-1500
Stella McCartney Bubble Hobo Bag - WT $369
Several Ferragamo bags (black, white/green) - WT $600+


----------



## vornado

Prada "bear paw" $299.99


----------



## Kidclarke

Saw this today! Probably the coolest and priciest bag I’ve ever seen at my local NR (they hardly ever have anything good).
At $600 I had to pass sadly.


----------



## Kidclarke

Oh and I ended up getting some plain Ray Ban sunglasses and to my surprise they had a matching case (I didn't even ask, she went and grabbed it right away). Last time I bought some Kate Spade sunglasses they had no cases at all for them.


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted lots of goodies at Westgate today. I think they still do charge-send with manager approval.
Burberry shoes (all WT)
Flats, $179 | 39.5, 40, 41
Espadrilles $159 | 39
Sneakers $159 | 39
Rain boots (black, low) $199 | 40
Rain boots (check, high) $129 | 39


----------



## bagnutt

Silk scarves (all WT)
McQueen $119
Burberry $149 - $179


----------



## bagnutt

Dior sandals $299 RT | 37
Rag & Bone boots $105 RT | 37.5
SW 5050 $163 RT | 10
Oscar de la Renta $187 RT | 39


----------



## bagnutt

Purse rack full of Chloe bags. I think they were small and medium size. $999, $1199 WT


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> I LOVE leather anything.  These leggings look pretty amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034860



I got these today in two sizes.  They are made so small that a baby wearing a diaper wouldn’t be able to pull this pass their a**.[emoji23].  No wonder they were so cheap! But the leather is beautiful.


----------



## Pippi_27

Hi guys,. Question. I don’t know if this is worth it for a dress, I like the quality and its beautiful in person. Last time I got same Self Portrait midi dress for only 100$  but this one was $154 Should I keep it?? If only they still offer the 90 days return so I can still think about it. Thank you for the reply! [emoji4]


----------



## Luv n bags

My NR had a Valentino Orange chevron patterned clutch for $399 and a Valentino denim type tote with butterflies on it.  Idk price of that bag since I didn’t care for it.  PM me for location.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4042418


----------



## Luv n bags

Pippi_27 said:


> Hi guys,. Question. I don’t know if this is worth it for a dress, I like the quality and its beautiful in person. Last time I got same Self Portrait midi dress for only 100$  but this one was $154 Should I keep it?? If only they still offer the 90 days return so I can still think about it. Thank you for the reply! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042392



It’s very cute.  Check online prices.  Sometimes cheaper than store prices.  And sometimes store is cheaper than online.


----------



## Michelle1x

Some decent deals on Frieda Rothman jewelry in the stores and online, here's some studs for $35 from $170...
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...other-of-pearl-slice-stud-earrings?color=GOLD


----------



## aidore

Does anyone knows all ctr dates for the rest of the year?

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Hawaii
No chargesends 
I didn’t look at all the prices, surprised to see almost a whole rack of Valentino though


----------



## bakeacookie

Metro Pointe had some Valentino bags, lots of Moschino bags, some Burberry bags with the large buckle, the suede Chloe’s, MCM, some McQueen. For once it was organized so you could see what they were lol.


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

Ordered some things in rack 2 weeks before. Not shipped yet. 
Didnt cancel my order too. 
They said delay in ontrac pickup. Anyone experiencing the same?


----------



## sarasmom

My store has been awful, no good finds. I need a new store to shop at lol, anyone have suggestions? ?


----------



## JVSXOXO

I scored the Urban Decay Naked Smokey palette! Love it so far


----------



## Sarahp103

I’m new to this Forum but I’m not new to NR. I see you ladies find some really good pieces in your stores, like Valentino Bags  
I don’t ever seem to find these things in chicago, it’s all MK and Kate Spade here. 
Do certain stores just sell better brands? 
I used to follow someone on insta that always got amazing things but her page isn’t used any more, I always wished I could find what she found


----------



## sparksfly




----------



## Luv n bags

I saw something someone posted, called the store and did a charge send.  Maybe it depends on the store or the price of the item.  Give it a try.  All they can say is no.


----------



## hb925

Rack at Union Square, NYC had a lot of Valentino and MCM bags this afternoon. Also saw a lot of jimmy choos in the shoe section. Not fantastic prices tho.


----------



## Luv n bags

Returning to NR.  PM for location


----------



## AnnaFreud

Found a pair of kitten heel rockstuds in my size at Metro Pointe. Too bad they were WT and $589. Tried them on but put them back.


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> Silk scarves (all WT)
> McQueen $119
> Burberry $149 - $179
> View attachment 4041403



Wow ! Were these transfers? I’ve never seen McQueen here.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Handbagcrazyy said:


> Ordered some things in rack 2 weeks before. Not shipped yet.
> Didnt cancel my order too.
> They said delay in ontrac pickup. Anyone experiencing the same?



Yes, I ordered some shoes over a week ago that still haven’t shipped. This is not typical for them. I usually get my orders pretty quickly.


----------



## labellavita27

Anyone seen these at NR?


----------



## meowmix318

Clear the rack is going on now through May 6


----------



## lms910

meowmix318 said:


> Clear the rack is going on now through May 6



Was just at my store and no CTR!


----------



## RackFanatic

lms910 said:


> Was just at my store and no CTR!



Ditto!


----------



## sarasmom

Non CTR here ether


----------



## cinderella0087

No CTR in Seattle.

Downtown did have a ton of designer w&r today though! No photos but spotted...

Dior, Manolo, Jimmy Choo, Gucci, Prada and Valentino shoes, all $199 - $229. 

Burberry, Valentino and MCM handbags ranging from $210 (canvas tote) to $700. 

Tons of jeans (Veronica Beard, Frame, etc.) and a few scattered designer finds - St John, Burberry, MaxMara. 

I picked up this Burberry Ashurst coat for $180, got a North Face, two pairs of Frame jeans and a pair of SFAM for under $400 total.


----------



## meowmix318

My apologies. Nordstrom has their last chance clearance (on line) through May 6. I'm sorry. I thought this is a clear the rack event. Very sorry


----------



## Michelle1x

Glad you guys are all finding lots- I went to 2 racks yesterday (SF and Dublin- Northern Ca), and thought they were really picked over and left almost empty handed.


----------



## bankygirl

cinderella0087 said:


> No CTR in Seattle.
> 
> Downtown did have a ton of designer w&r today though! No photos but spotted...
> 
> Dior, Manolo, Jimmy Choo, Gucci, Prada and Valentino shoes, all $199 - $229.
> 
> Burberry, Valentino and MCM handbags ranging from $210 (canvas tote) to $700.
> 
> Tons of jeans (Veronica Beard, Frame, etc.) and a few scattered designer finds - St John, Burberry, MaxMara.
> 
> I picked up this Burberry Ashurst coat for $180, got a North Face, two pairs of Frame jeans and a pair of SFAM for under $400 total.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4056787


Did you see any of these (any color) in XS or S? That is such a great deal!


----------



## sparksfly

cinderella0087 said:


> No CTR in Seattle.
> 
> Downtown did have a ton of designer w&r today though! No photos but spotted...
> 
> Dior, Manolo, Jimmy Choo, Gucci, Prada and Valentino shoes, all $199 - $229.
> 
> Burberry, Valentino and MCM handbags ranging from $210 (canvas tote) to $700.
> 
> Tons of jeans (Veronica Beard, Frame, etc.) and a few scattered designer finds - St John, Burberry, MaxMara.
> 
> I picked up this Burberry Ashurst coat for $180, got a North Face, two pairs of Frame jeans and a pair of SFAM for under $400 total.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4056787



Was the Burberry worn and refinished? Could I get a sku if not. Been on the hunt for that jacket!


----------



## cinderella0087

sparksfly said:


> Was the Burberry worn and refinished? Could I get a sku if not. Been on the hunt for that jacket!



Everything I bought was W&R.


----------



## cinderella0087

bankygirl said:


> Did you see any of these (any color) in XS or S? That is such a great deal!



Nope - this was a loner! There was a large red one but someone else picked it up when I was there.


----------



## buyingpig

Anyone know when the next CTR is? Memorial weekend?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mzbaglady1

I just love a great 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
find  especially in the early mornings. Burberry tote rt less than 200.00 with taxes.


----------



## sdkitty

stephc005 said:


> not surprised. i've never witnessed this at my NR, but i'm sure it happens. my godmother works at marshall's, and the theft that goes on is crazy. people taking full racks of stuff out the store, and even when there is security, oftentimes they won't pursue or confront the person or anything.


the tj maxx near me doesn't let shopping carts out the door unless you get permission or an escort or something.....too many people walking out with merchandise in the carts


----------



## aidore

Hi. So i got this CELINE Sunglasses for $98 .. And i am not sure.. I always wanted celine .. But not sure.. What do you think about it?


----------



## Luv n bags

aidore said:


> Hi. So i got this CELINE Sunglasses for $98 .. And i am not sure.. I always wanted celine .. But not sure.. What do you think about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059700



Looks like Willy Wonka’s glasses.


----------



## Mimmy

aidore said:


> Hi. So i got this CELINE Sunglasses for $98 .. And i am not sure.. I always wanted celine .. But not sure.. What do you think about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059700



It depends if you think that they are something you will wear. They are bold, which is not necessarily a bad thing. I am not sure how often you will want to wear them though. 

If you want Celine sunglasses, also look at Saks Off Fifth. When I was there a few weeks ago, they had Celine sunglasses that were more classic styles, at about the same price.


----------



## ag681

I couldn’t sleep last night so I ended up doing some online shopping and pick up these cuties


----------



## RackFanatic

Some Valentino and other designers at the NR at 31st St/6th Av in NYC - I saw similar bags at the Union Sq location but forgot to take pics. Unsure of whether either location does charge sends.


----------



## Luv n bags

If anyone sees the Valentino rainbow - anything! Please pm me! Thanks


----------



## aidore

Mimmy said:


> It depends if you think that they are something you will wear. They are bold, which is not necessarily a bad thing. I am not sure how often you will want to wear them though.
> 
> If you want Celine sunglasses, also look at Saks Off Fifth. When I was there a few weeks ago, they had Celine sunglasses that were more classic styles, at about the same price.





thank you very much... for your advise... I did end up returning in. I really do want Celine glasses just more classic style...  defiantly will check Saks...
thank you


----------



## vornado

3.1pl 36 $82.5


----------



## vornado

Miu miu 35.5 $250


----------



## vornado

Valentino 37 $250


----------



## vornado

Rag bone 38 $124


----------



## vornado

Moschino wallet $310


----------



## vornado

McQueen $1245


----------



## vornado

Moschino $867, moschino $1290


----------



## BlackApple

Saw a MCM tote that was marked down to $209. Sticker price was around $525. It was gold and black tote. This was at closing at Plano TX store. I debated buying but decided I wanted a more neutral color and left it behind.


----------



## Mimmy

aidore said:


> thank you very much... for your advise... I did end up returning in. I really do want Celine glasses just more classic style...  defiantly will check Saks...
> thank you



You are most welcome, aidore!  I think you will be able to wear a more classic style of Celine sunglasses more often.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Spotted Small Burberry $219 

View attachment 4062967


----------



## hellokimmiee

hellokimmiee said:


> Spotted Small Burberry $219
> 
> View attachment 4062967


----------



## vornado

Moose knuckles xl$300


----------



## vornado

Muubaa size8 $80


----------



## cocodiamonds

These were at century 21 next door to Nordstrom rack! I hope someone can find some goodies they want I did!


----------



## aidore

juicyhermes said:


> View attachment 3874211
> 
> 
> Got this coat in deep claret for about 268




if somebody going to spot this coat can you please let me know... I have been looking for one that will be reasonably price. Can be any color...  XS or  S.
THANK YOU


----------



## bankygirl

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 4062969


OMG, do you happen to know if this store does chargesends? PMing you now!


----------



## mzbaglady1

CTR sale start May 25th through the 28th of the month.


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 4062969


Pmd ypu.


----------



## Luv n bags

Got these Lana rose gold earrings for $147.  Regular price is $980


----------



## buyingpig

mzbaglady1 said:


> CTR sale start May 25th through the 28th of the month.


Thank you so much for announcing it.


----------



## mzbaglady1

buyingpig said:


> Thank you so much for announcing it.


Your welcome


----------



## AnnaFreud

I went to the new NR at LBX on its opening day and scored the suede Joie Ailey moto jacket for $148. Retail price $998, anniversary price was $600ish. Even though this was a new store, they already had a clearance rack which was where I found it. This store opening promised merchandise that none of the other NR carried and I found this to be true for about 50% of the store. It was triple points all weekend here. They also gave out a free reusable bag with purchase and $5 coupon as you leave. 

Also, I am loving the “from our Nordstrom store” racks! It’s where I head first when I enter.


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> I went to the new NR at LBX on its opening day and scored the suede Joie Ailey moto jacket for $148. Retail price $998, anniversary price was $600ish. Even though this was a new store, they already had a clearance rack which was where I found it. This store opening promised merchandise that none of the other NR carried and I found this to be true for about 50% of the store. It was triple points all weekend here. They also gave out a free reusable bag with purchase and $5 coupon as you leave.
> 
> Also, I am loving the “from our Nordstrom store” racks! It’s where I head first when I enter.



I went today and that store is massive!


----------



## meowmix318

AnnaFreud said:


> I went to the new NR at LBX on its opening day and scored the suede Joie Ailey moto jacket for $148. Retail price $998, anniversary price was $600ish. Even though this was a new store, they already had a clearance rack which was where I found it. This store opening promised merchandise that none of the other NR carried and I found this to be true for about 50% of the store. It was triple points all weekend here. They also gave out a free reusable bag with purchase and $5 coupon as you leave.
> 
> Also, I am loving the “from our Nordstrom store” racks! It’s where I head first when I enter.


Great Intel. I will be on Long Beach next weekend and will stop by to check out this new store.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Saw these online


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted Gucci Marmont Kiltie WR 9.5 229.00. Shoe is online full price Nordstrom.com


----------



## mzbaglady1

Loving my Fendi sneakers 199.00 WR. These sneakers are brand new just wish they came in the Fendi box. I know you can clearly see on the soles of some shoes and sneakers that they are refinished but the one's that are brand new I don't understand why it will be labeled refinished.


----------



## Kidclarke

Sarahp103 said:


> I’m new to this Forum but I’m not new to NR. I see you ladies find some really good pieces in your stores, like Valentino Bags
> I don’t ever seem to find these things in chicago, it’s all MK and Kate Spade here.
> Do certain stores just sell better brands?
> I used to follow someone on insta that always got amazing things but her page isn’t used any more, I always wished I could find what she found


I think some stores just have all the luck. The one closest to me never gets anything thrilling (it's MK/Kate Spade etc), while the one a couple miles away usually gets better brands.


----------



## aidore

mzbaglady1 said:


> Loving my Fendi sneakers 199.00 WR. These sneakers are brand new just wish they came in the Fendi box. I know you can clearly see on the soles of some shoes and sneakers that they are refinished but the one's that are brand new I don't understand why it will be labeled refinished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068185
> View attachment 4068186
> View attachment 4068187


Love it


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

If anyone spots a MCM tote at a store that does charge send please let me know. Looking for a gift. Thanks.


----------



## Lodpah

Colaluvstrvl said:


> If anyone spots a MCM tote at a store that does charge send please let me know. Looking for a gift. Thanks.


What kind of tote? The Visetos?


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Vince Jeans. $32.99 from $275.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Lodpah said:


> What kind of tote? The Visetos?






This or something similar. Any color. Thanks


----------



## bagnutt

Chloe bags, $999 and $1499


----------



## bagnutt

Extremely dismal selection in East Palo Alto tonight. 
However, I stumbled upon two unicorns! Miu Miu and LK Bennett sandals. Neither were marked a penny, but I had that ~feeling~ so got them price checked [emoji7]


----------



## bagnutt

By the way, if you ever see a blank red tag, I believe that means the item has pennied out.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

bagnutt said:


> By the way, if you ever see a blank red tag, I believe that means the item has pennied out.
> View attachment 4071742



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Colaluvstrvl said:


> If anyone spots a MCM tote at a store that does charge send please let me know. Looking for a gift. Thanks.


The vendor MCM, Bloomingdales, Nordstrom have totes on sale at 30-40% off the retail price.


----------



## ThisVNchick

bagnutt said:


> Extremely dismal selection in East Palo Alto tonight.
> However, I stumbled upon two unicorns! Miu Miu and LK Bennett sandals. Neither were marked a penny, but I had that ~feeling~ so got them price checked [emoji7]
> View attachment 4071740
> 
> View attachment 4071741


What a find! If I haven't said it already, you are the queen of sourcing at NR!


----------



## Kapster

bagnutt said:


> Extremely dismal selection in East Palo Alto tonight.
> However, I stumbled upon two unicorns! Miu Miu and LK Bennett sandals. Neither were marked a penny, but I had that ~feeling~ so got them price checked [emoji7]
> View attachment 4071740
> 
> View attachment 4071741



WOW that's incredible!


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

MahoganyQT said:


> Yes, I ordered some shoes over a week ago that still haven’t shipped. This is not typical for them. I usually get my orders pretty quickly.



They said package lost after I called them after 10 days & then they made me wait for another 8 days & again i called & then they cancelled my order


----------



## Michelle1x

bagnutt said:


> By the way, if you ever see a blank red tag, I believe that means the item has pennied out.
> View attachment 4071742


Will that show as $0.01 in the app?
I can't seem to use the app for anything these days.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted

Giuseppe sneakers


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted 

Valentino


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted 

Longchamp


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

I was in San Francisco this weekend and stopped by the Market Street Rack. Nothing worthwhile to report. I honestly no longer enjoy going to the Rack. I haven’t found anything that has made me excited in a long time.


----------



## bakeacookie

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I was in San Francisco this weekend and stopped by the Market Street Rack. Nothing worthwhile to report. I honestly no longer enjoy going to the Rack. I haven’t found anything that has made me excited in a long time.



There’s not much treasure to find, and if it’s there it’s a lot more than it used to be.


----------



## Mimmy

My Rack has been dismal. I used to find a treasure every now and then, and this kept me motivated to keep looking.

It’s been so long since I’ve found anything good, that when I recently made an online return, I quickly scanned the bags and shoes, but skipped the clothing completely. 

Better for my wallet though.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I haven’t found much at the Rack lately.  Mine is hit or miss but I try to go once a week and I usually find a shirt here or there but no great designer finds.  And I crave great designer finds.


----------



## sarasmom

My store is depressing. I have checked a few times in the past few weeks. I miss the rush I use to get!


----------



## bagnutt

Agree about Market Street. I just did some CTR scouting and all I spotted were some red tag watches. They used to have lots of red tag designer clothes and now it’s down to one rack!!


----------



## bagnutt

Michele and Shinola watches
$310 / $829 / $340 RT


----------



## itsmree

does anyone know if there is a CTR this weekend?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online 

Coach


----------



## peacelovesequin

Miu Miu


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michele Watch


----------



## bagnutt

itsmree said:


> does anyone know if there is a CTR this weekend?



Starts this Friday 5/25.


----------



## kells1983

For some reason I decided to stop at the NR in Oak Brook, IL on my way home from the outlets on Sunday.... I didn't want to be tempted but figured I don't stop at the suburban NRs that much so why not?
I came home with this little guy - he was only 60% off retail, but he's still full price in the Coach boutiques so I thought it was a good find! Plus I had Nordstrom Notes saved up so essentially he was "free"! Yay for unplanned visits!


----------



## Michelle1x

Yeah- I think it was about 4 years ago (when they still did price adjustments at Rack)- I went to Westgate Rack in San Jose CA- and every dress in the place was $5-$20, and they had a TON of inventory.

I think the full line Norstrom stores are closing, and they don't stock as much inventory as they used to in full line - plus they have opened so many Rack stores - there is less to go around for us.
I'm hoping something is 50% off in the CTR tomorrow,.  We'll see.


----------



## buyingpig

Michelle1x said:


> Yeah- I think it was about 4 years ago (when they still did price adjustments at Rack)- I went to Westgate Rack in San Jose CA- and every dress in the place was $5-$20, and they had a TON of inventory.
> 
> I think the full line Norstrom stores are closing, and they don't stock as much inventory as they used to in full line - plus they have opened so many Rack stores - there is less to go around for us.
> I'm hoping something is 50% off in the CTR tomorrow,.  We'll see.


Really hope they would do 50% off all boots like last April. Guess that probably won't happen this year.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I am finding most of the designer merchandise that I either purchased or spotted in the early morning when I go into this particular location. Some of the merchandise might be returns from the night before. By reading most of the comments above I rarely go to the CTR sales. Some of the white tagged  merchandise I purchased or spotted are way, way much lower than the current sale price at the full line store. I was told by a store manager at another high end retail outlet that these type of stores will be getting less store transfers of designer apparel.


----------



## itsmree

bagnutt said:


> Starts this Friday 5/25.


thanks!!! hey did they move it back to 25% off? i found a  shopping center "event" posts and it says 25?
http://member.greatermadisonchamber.com/events/details/clear-the-rack-05-25-2018-19088


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

There might be hope out there. Spotted in NY. CL $199, Gucci $169.. neither were my size.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> Online
> 
> View attachment 4078766



I was just about to post these! [emoji106]


----------



## bagnutt

CTR live online now!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted on IG


----------



## Michelle1x

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted on IG
> 
> View attachment 4079219


what does it mean 'WHITE TICKETED", does that mean they are taking off 40% on virtually all boots?  Because most that I see are white tag.


----------



## buyingpig

Michelle1x said:


> what does it mean 'WHITE TICKETED", does that mean they are taking off 40% on virtually all boots?  Because most that I see are white tag.


They are taking 40% off all boots at my local stores, including white tags. Still didn't find much today. Store shelves are quite empty. Most boots are already gone[emoji22]


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Extra 40% off boots was awesome. 

Got a pair of worn and refinished scalloped Chloe flats for $160.

Rag & Bone $113





Burberry $155





Theory $194





Alberto Fermani $57 (they had a lot of these in a bunch of different colors)




Zadig & Voltaire $47


----------



## ann_iowa

I have been wanting a SW 50/50 forever. Today I found a pair of SW Alljenn and Sw Keenzie for $117 each after 40% off. I am on the fence about the Alljenn because of the zipper.


----------



## Lobi

I went crazy with the boots sale! I bought a SW hiline grey for 71.48 . That was the best deal I found today. Also bought the hiline in nutmeg for 149. I ended up buying 4 pair of boots (next to SW I found a Taryn Rose bootie and an Aquatalia bootie) Tory burch sandals for less than 60 dollars. I just love my rack I always find amazing things


----------



## bagnshoe

Lobi said:


> I went crazy with the boots sale! I bought a SW hiline grey for 71.48 . That was the best deal I found today. Also bought the hiline in nutmeg for 149. I ended up buying 4 pair of boots (next to SW I found a Taryn Rose bootie and an Aquatalia bootie) Tory burch sandals for less than 60 dollars. I just love my rack I always find amazing things



That’s amazing deal. Congrats. I would love to score a sw hiline


----------



## VernisCerise

My rack was pretty empty. The only interesting thing I found was a coat with Loro Piana label inside, but totally different label on the back of the neckline. It was $500, I was confused.


----------



## Michelle1x

I bought about 4 pairs of Ugg boots for around $38 each.  I got the Gita pom pom, the Naiyah, a classic bootie and another one.  the bootie was only 25% off but the others were 40%.  Still nothing to write home about but decent deals.


----------



## bagnutt

Just left 9th Street. They still had a lot of boots. Saw multiples of Fermani, Frye, Aquatalia and a few Versace & Tory. Saw several pairs of refurb Rag and Bone. They had a ton of these grey/blue Hunters (also saw cobalt and pink), white tag $79.97. The pair I bought had a refurb tag and with discount were $25. Left with my single pair of boots [emoji846]


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted
CO studded kitty flats, $249 WT (41)


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Purchased these Isabel Marant Brendty Hiking Boots for $107.98 after CTR 40% off. Still full price at Saks


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online


----------



## iloveallpurses

I bought the backpack, but probably will return it


----------



## bakeacookie

iloveallpurses said:


> View attachment 4080104
> View attachment 4080105
> 
> I bought the backpack, but probably will return it



How much was the turquoise bag?


----------



## bagnutt

SW spotted
Highland $429 (10)
Clinger (leather version) $299 (10)
Mezzamezza $163 (10.5)
Unknown style $278 (7.5)


----------



## bagnutt

.


----------



## bagnutt

Lots of Rag and Bone! Left these behind.


----------



## bagnutt

I scored R&B Wesley boots for $45 and Newbury boots for $75. 
Picked up a pair of Halston Hannah boots for a friend - $23!


----------



## bagnutt

These Tory boots were white tagged $163, size 5. All leather construction, felt like high quality.
Burberry rain boots white tagged $199 size 40
If anyone shops in the Bay Area, PM me. Couldn’t believe the deals I was spotting!


----------



## bagnutt

You guys, these Uggs....had to take a photo


----------



## astromantic

I thought they were wigs lol


----------



## aidore

bagnutt said:


> You guys, these Uggs....had to take a photo
> View attachment 4080351



I saw them just in white . Snowmen boots


----------



## mzbaglady1

bagnutt said:


> You guys, these Uggs....had to take a photo
> View attachment 4080351


I thought it was a dog with long hair.


----------



## sarasmom

I went to my store Friday at 10 am, no signs about the 40% on white tag Boots, so I had no idea, so mad that I missed out on that. Only purchased mother jeans for $30 and Tory birch loafers for $40.


----------



## AnnaFreud

bagnutt said:


> I scored R&B Wesley boots for $45 and Newbury boots for $75.
> Picked up a pair of Halston Hannah boots for a friend - $23!
> View attachment 4080337
> 
> View attachment 4080339
> 
> View attachment 4080340



So jealous of your R&B finds. Especially those Wesley. I just returned mine because after trying on with socks, I realized they were too tight. They were from a prior CTR when they were only 25%, so like $98.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Don’t bother at LBX, no boots were to be found. Saw tons of Uggs in small sizes (6, 5) at Marina Pacifica. Picked up a pair of Uggs and Jeffrey Campbell boots for $35 each.


----------



## iloveallpurses

bakeacookie said:


> How much was the turquoise bag?



I think it is 429.  The store has grey, yellow and white too.


----------



## bagnutt

AnnaFreud said:


> So jealous of your R&B finds. Especially those Wesley. I just returned mine because after trying on with socks, I realized they were too tight. They were from a prior CTR when they were only 25%, so like $98.



R&B boots run quite small, IMO. I go up a full size with most of their styles.


----------



## thetsarina

Penatgon City had a few pairs of SW Highland boots in the lighter taupe color, WT for $439 and eligible for the 40% off boots sale, but size 8/8.5/9 only from what I saw. Not much else at that location, the jeans rack in particular was very bare.


----------



## BlackApple

Spotted an extra large Mackage down coat with fur collar.  at Dallas Galleria Rack around 2:30 pm. Clearance tag was $225. I believe retail was over $800


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Josef Seibel booties, $21 after an extra 40% off:


----------



## Kidclarke

Saw this at South Coast Plaza, not sure if they do charge sends. First good thing I’ve seen in a while.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Kidclarke said:


> Saw this at South Coast Plaza, not sure if they do charge sends. First good thing I’ve seen in a while.
> View attachment 4082081
> View attachment 4082082



I like that bag, but I can't believe Coach can charge 1k for a bag made in China.


----------



## Michelle1x

Kidclarke said:


> Saw this at South Coast Plaza, not sure if they do charge sends. First good thing I’ve seen in a while.
> View attachment 4082081
> View attachment 4082082



Has South Coast Plaza gone downhill?  That was the best rack for a long time.


----------



## bakeacookie

Michelle1x said:


> Has South Coast Plaza gone downhill?  That was the best rack for a long time.



I think there’s a good amount of stuff but the prices are high.


----------



## Kidclarke

Michelle1x said:


> Has South Coast Plaza gone downhill?  That was the best rack for a long time.


Usually when I browse there’s never been nothing that great there. I’m no pro either and I can usually only go on weekends.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Michelle1x said:


> Has South Coast Plaza gone downhill?  That was the best rack for a long time.



There was an entire rack of Chloe bags but WT and $1K+. The days of refurb bags are just about over.


----------



## Michelle1x

AnnaFreud said:


> There was an entire rack of Chloe bags but WT and $1K+. The days of refurb bags are just about over.


Yeah- I've been on this thread a long time now.  Maybe about 4 years?
Every spring I go in my closet to swap out my bags.  
I pulled out a Dolce and Gabbana Miss Escape rose tote (simple tote with roses embossed, retail $1095)- I still had the Rack tag in the pocket, in 2015 I paid $292 total for that bag including tax. 

These days I never stumble on designer finds like that at Rack.  Now I try to find everyday items on deep discount, like Zella or Uggs.


----------



## bagnutt

AnnaFreud said:


> There was an entire rack of Chloe bags but WT and $1K+. The days of refurb bags are just about over.



Agreed. I haven’t seen a refurb bag in ages!


----------



## Michelle1x

bagnutt said:


> Agreed. I haven’t seen a refurb bag in ages!


Last July CTR (2017)- I got a W&R YSL clutch for 70% off (~370) at one of the Norcal racks.  I think July is when they clear out the prior year bags, so somebody might get lucky- this would be the next CTR (July 4th?).  THis last CTR was pretty barren.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Big Star leggings and Papillon dress (will wear as a tunic), along with (my third!) Shinola watch:


----------



## AnnaFreud

Michelle1x said:


> Yeah- I've been on this thread a long time now.  Maybe about 4 years?
> Every spring I go in my closet to swap out my bags.
> I pulled out a Dolce and Gabbana Miss Escape rose tote (simple tote with roses embossed, retail $1095)- I still had the Rack tag in the pocket, in 2015 I paid $292 total for that bag including tax.
> 
> These days I never stumble on designer finds like that at Rack.  Now I try to find everyday items on deep discount, like Zella or Uggs.



Same! I’ve been subscribed to this thread for a long time. I’ve gotten a Balenciaga Town (~$400), Chloe Marcie ($550), Burberry ($230), and YSL large Loulou ($830), all Worn and Refurbed. Some were even RT and I got the 25% off during CTR!! Those days are over. Now we sit around and tell stories of the glory days. LOL!


----------



## 100318

Found this Balenciaga leather jacket at the Boston rack— didn’t snap a picture of the tag, but it was marked down to $700 from $3000!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
Hawaii
No chargesends 
Did not check prices


----------



## afsweet

was in Boston during Memorial Day weekend and spotted 2 Moncler cape w/ puffer jackets, but even a 00 was way too voluminous. then back at my local NR there was nothing good, but they had a stack of Valentino shoes (not rockstuds or refurbs and priced at close to $700).


----------



## sarasmom

AnnaFreud said:


> Same! I’ve been subscribed to this thread for a long time. I’ve gotten a Balenciaga Town (~$400), Chloe Marcie ($550), Burberry ($230), and YSL large Loulou ($830), all Worn and Refurbed. Some were even RT and I got the 25% off during CTR!! Those days are over. Now we sit around and tell stories of the glory days. LOL!



I know, now I think about some of the things I saw but didn't purchase, wishing I had purchased all of them lol. Will never see those again!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Diamond Dazed said:


> Big Star leggings and Papillon dress (will wear as a tunic), along with (my third!) Shinola watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087386
> View attachment 4087388
> View attachment 4087389



I've been wanting a Shinola watch and they're reliably $250-300 at NR. Wish I could see them for half that and I'd pull the trigger :-\


----------



## mzbaglady1

Two beautiful Valentino dresses. The white cotton eyelet dress for a birthday party. The ivory lace dress for an outdoor summer wedding.


----------



## buyingpig

mzbaglady1 said:


> Two beautiful Valentino dresses. The white cotton eyelet dress for a birthday party. The ivory lace dress for an outdoor summer wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089409
> View attachment 4089410


Those are super cute, do you mind sharing the prices?


----------



## mzbaglady1

buyingpig said:


> Those are super cute, do you mind sharing the prices?


Sheer Ivory lace dress 200.00. White cotton eyelet dress 180.00.


----------



## Lobi

I bought an All saints cargo leather jacket today refurb for $149 + tax. Normal price is $450 + tax

I also bought 3 pair of Tory Burch sandals. I am bad with model names. 78, 58 and 75 dollars not sure if those prices are good for Tory Burch.
I spotted a Valentino rockstud backpack but I saw it was above 1000 dollars dont know the exact price anymore. I love my Rack I always find good stuff


----------



## buyingpig

mzbaglady1 said:


> Sheer Ivory lace dress 200.00. White cotton eyelet dress 180.00.


Thank you for sharing. I love Red Valentino dresses. Hope I can find some too. Still want more dresses for the summer[emoji7]


----------



## bagnutt

Inexpensive Ray-Bans online


----------



## sarasmom

Are the designer racks bare at your stores? I'm wondering when they will get more stock in, I have never seen it so bare at my store, same with the shoe section


----------



## mzbaglady1

sarasmom said:


> Are the designer racks bare at your stores? I'm wondering when they will get more stock in, I have never seen it so bare at my store, same with the shoe section


The clothing section no. The heavy winter coats they must have transferred out of the store. The shoe section they look like they are moving shoes around to fill in the gaps.


----------



## BlackApple

Stopped by a NR I normally don't visit. Didn't see much that interested me. I did peruse the clearance section and found a Rag and Bone cashmere womens beanie that is reversible. Retail $150. I got for around $24 with tax. I really wish I would have gotten this during CTR but oh well. Before you know it winter will be back with a vengeance and I will be happy my head is warm.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Does anyone know when the next Clear the Rack sale is?


----------



## francesmonique

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Does anyone know when the next Clear the Rack sale is?



Should be around the 4th of July


----------



## intrigue

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Does anyone know when the next Clear the Rack sale is?



Worker told me yesterday during Father’s Day weekend.


----------



## sarasmom

intrigue said:


> Worker told me yesterday during Father’s Day weekend.



Really? They better replenish the racks at my store then


----------



## pecknnibble

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Does anyone know when the next Clear the Rack sale is?



My local rack had a sign for CTR June 14-17.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

See By Chloe - $19.99. It rang up $110, but they had to honor the obviously incorrect sticker price! My bf was at the register with me and he was like "Did you just like steal?!" LOL


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anyone know if they do price adjustments if you buy something that doesn't ship before CTR?  I didn't realize CTR is this Thursday and I just bought something online.  I guess I can just return it.


----------



## bagnshoe

Michelle1x said:


> Does anyone know if they do price adjustments if you buy something that doesn't ship before CTR?  I didn't realize CTR is this Thursday and I just bought something online.  I guess I can just return it.



They don’t do price adjustment anymore .


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted a clearance Valentino rockstud bag
Hawaii 
No chargesends 
Please excuse the half painted nail lol


----------



## BlackApple

Found a pair of Frye boots in my size for $59 red tagged. Can’t wait to wear for fall. It’s my first pair and look well made and feel so comfortable.


----------



## sparksfly

Has anyone seen any Burberry infant at their Rack? I’m in search of an outfit for my cousins new baby boy. Was debating buying from regular Nordstrom(has a few sale shirts) but wanted to check here first.


----------



## Michelle1x

oh this takes the cake.  I ordered a velvet dress from Rack, and they sent me a Swell water bottle.
Even the receipt shows the velvet dress.
Ridiculous.  Now I have to figure out how to get my money back.


----------



## Michelle1x

oh this takes the cake.  I ordered a velvet dress from Rack, and they sent me a Swell water bottle.
Even the receipt shows the velvet dress.
Ridiculous.  Now I have to figure out how to get my money back.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Michelle1x said:


> oh this takes the cake.  I ordered a velvet dress from Rack, and they sent me a Swell water bottle.
> Even the receipt shows the velvet dress.
> Ridiculous.  Now I have to figure out how to get my money back.



I ordered a rebecca minkoff bag one time and got one of those promotional gift with fragrance purchase duffle bags instead. I went to the store to return it and explained the situation. They didn’t give me any problems. I would call customer service to complain before you go to the store though.


----------



## leilani01

*Another Clear the Rack, in-store and on-line.

Get up to 75% OFF online & in store!
*

*

 

Free Shipping on Orders Over $100*
Easy 45-Day Returns




 

*Valid online at nordstromrack.com from June 13, 2018 9:00PM PST through June 17, 2018 11:59PM PST. Savings of up to 75% based on items’ original prices at department stores and boutiques, which may have been reported to be used by manufacturers. Online sale prices as marked; in-store markdowns taken at register. Price adjustments cannot be made to prior purchases.

*


----------



## afsweet

sparksfly said:


> Has anyone seen any Burberry infant at their Rack? I’m in search of an outfit for my cousins new baby boy. Was debating buying from regular Nordstrom(has a few sale shirts) but wanted to check here first.



I've seen Burberry infant items at Saks Off 5th. At NR, I've seen Burberry kids but don't recall seeing infant clothing.


----------



## Michelle1x

Can anybody from the East Coast (where stores are open)- report back if anything is 50% off?  I suspect not, simply because this CTR is too near the last one, so inventory is sparse.  But you never know. 

The only real deals I am getting at CTR these days is the 50% off stuff.


----------



## Pao9

Hello! Taking a trip to Los Angeles and wondering if anyone call tell me which are the best racks! Thank you!


----------



## manzodb

Pao9 said:


> Hello! Taking a trip to Los Angeles and wondering if anyone call tell me which are the best racks! Thank you!


From my experience the one near South Coast Plaza


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Pao9 said:


> Hello! Taking a trip to Los Angeles and wondering if anyone call tell me which are the best racks! Thank you!



I've had some good luck at Beverly Connection. It's always hit or miss though.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online. Happy CTR.


----------



## manzodb

I saw these at the Culver location a few hours ago. Jimmy Choos 71/2 , Topshop Jacket was an 8.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Stopped in at lunch today and scored these Via Spiga slides ($34), Caslon blouse ($15), and Eileen Fisher cotton/linen knit tank ($56):


----------



## AnnaFreud

2 pairs of Valentino sandals in green in size 5.5 for $450 and Burberry ballerina flats for $179 all spotted at Marina Pacifica.


----------



## francesmonique

Pao9 said:


> Hello! Taking a trip to Los Angeles and wondering if anyone call tell me which are the best racks! Thank you!



Topanga, South Coast, Beverly connection, Pasadena (hit or miss at this location) 


But recently they’ve all been sub par, not too many deals and any designer items are too marked down


----------



## Pao9

manzodb said:


> From my experience the one near South Coast Plaza





NYYankeeGrl said:


> I've had some good luck at Beverly Connection. It's always hit or miss though.





francesmonique said:


> Topanga, South Coast, Beverly connection, Pasadena (hit or miss at this location)
> 
> 
> But recently they’ve all been sub par, not too many deals and any designer items are too marked down



Thank you all so much!


----------



## mzbaglady1

My purchases. Two Frye belt bags wt 60.00 each. Fendi watch rt after discount 186.00. Stock picture of watch sales price was lower at the store. I used to enjoy coming into this thread and seeing what other people have purchased or spotted during CTR sales now this thread is dry as the Sahara Desert.


----------



## Cardinal

Found Stuart Weitzman Highland boots in Slate for $149.62 after 25% off CTR sale!

https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/stuart-weitzman-highland-over-the-knee-boot-women/3517603


----------



## Mimmy

Cardinal said:


> Found Stuart Weitzman Highland boots in Slate for $149.62 after 25% off CTR sale!
> 
> https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/stuart-weitzman-highland-over-the-knee-boot-women/3517603



Great find, Cardinal!


----------



## scgirl212

Bought these Givenchy shoes for $200 after the discount..kinda funky and not to everyone’s taste but oh well! 

Also I noticed that they put white stickers OVER red stickers on much of the designer stuff. They did that to this pair of shoes, but when I was checking out I mentioned it and they gave me the 25% off. Sneaky sneaky!


----------



## mzbaglady1

scgirl212 said:


> Bought these Givenchy shoes for $200 after the discount..kinda funky and not to everyone’s taste but oh well!
> 
> Also I noticed that they put white stickers OVER red stickers on much of the designer stuff. They did that to this pair of shoes, but when I was checking out I mentioned it and they gave me the 25% off. Sneaky sneaky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102393


The white sticker over the red sticker had me shocked. I would definitely want to see what the price difference is.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Refurb Buscemi 
Spotted today 
Hawaii
No chargesends


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

What in the world is going on with nordstromrack. The have a lot of junk there. Definjntely no hidden treasures like you used to find. This thread is pretty dead now as well.

I was a level 3 customer a few years ago and this year only a level 2 customer. My spend at nordstromrack (and even nordstrom to some extent) has definitely dwindled).


----------



## mzbaglady1

You have to watch the pricing on some items. I looked at a belt ticketed at 21.00. This belt was part of a two belt set ticketed at 17.00.  The single belt should have been marked down or damaged out since it was no longer part of 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 a set.  Spotted beautiful Miu Miu satin pink pumps 189.00 wt size 9. Spotted Marc Jacobs patent leather pumps rt 130.00 size 8. Purchased Burberry scribble scarf 65.00. This scarf pops back up on full line website at a little over 100.00.


----------



## Landra

Shoppingwitmimi said:


> What in the world is going on with nordstromrack. The have a lot of junk there. Definjntely no hidden treasures like you used to find. This thread is pretty dead now as well.
> 
> I was a level 3 customer a few years ago and this year only a level 2 customer. My spend at nordstromrack (and even nordstrom to some extent) has definitely dwindled).


My local rack looks like a k mart


----------



## pjrufus

Landra said:


> My local rack looks like a k mart



Mine too, and it’s over a hour away. I stopped making regular journeys. My dentist is about 10 min. from NR, dentist appt. days are the only time I bother going anymore, no more special trips. Last few times I’ve left empty-handed.


----------



## scgirl212

mzbaglady1 said:


> The white sticker over the red sticker had me shocked. I would definitely want to see what the price difference is.



I managed to pull back the white sticker, and it was the same price $299...but still!


----------



## Michelle1x

sparksfly said:


> Has anyone seen any Burberry infant at their Rack? I’m in search of an outfit for my cousins new baby boy. Was debating buying from regular Nordstrom(has a few sale shirts) but wanted to check here first.


Not Burberry but there is this Moncler infant (girls) jacket for $187 for CTR.
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/2326585/moncler-arrious-water-resistant-hooded-down-coat-with-genuine-fox-fur-trim-baby-girls?color=PASTEL PINK

edit whoops just read it was for a baby boy so this won't work for you!


----------



## Michelle1x

pjrufus said:


> Mine too, and it’s over a hour away. I stopped making regular journeys. My dentist is about 10 min. from NR, dentist appt. days are the only time I bother going anymore, no more special trips. Last few times I’ve left empty-handed.



Lots of designer items are cheaper on sale at Neiman or Saks vs Rack, now.  I want some Charlotte Olympia kitty flats and they are cheaper at Saks right now.  And you don't have to dig through a bunch of junk to find them!  I still go to rack but not as often for sure.


----------



## smalls

I bought these Rebecca Minkoff booties in store.  They retail for $175 and were $17 for clear the rack.


----------



## Mimmy

Michelle1x said:


> Lots of designer items are cheaper on sale at Neiman or Saks vs Rack, now.  I want some Charlotte Olympia kitty flats and they are cheaper at Saks right now.  And you don't have to dig through a bunch of junk to find them!  I still go to rack but not as often for sure.



My most recent find, was a Vince leather jacket I bought online at 70% off from Saks online, not the outlet. 

I had to do a little searching online, but at least I didn’t have to spend as much time as I used to at the Rack searching though racks of clothing that is not designer, put on the wrong size rack and sometimes damaged. 

I used to find searching at the Rack like a treasure hunt. It’s been so long since I’ve found something good, that I don’t go that often anymore. Not fun or worthwhile, if after the time spent you walk away empty handed. [emoji53]


----------



## vanfall

When is the next clear the rack?


----------



## sparksfly

Michelle1x said:


> Not Burberry but there is this Moncler infant (girls) jacket for $187 for CTR.
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/2326585/moncler-arrious-water-resistant-hooded-down-coat-with-genuine-fox-fur-trim-baby-girls?color=PASTEL PINK
> 
> edit whoops just read it was for a baby boy so this won't work for you!


Thank you!

I ended up getting Zappos to price match the Burberry website. I found Saks, Nordstrom etc would only price match the item if the size and color were in stock but Zappos price matched the 18 month size that Burberry was sold out of.


----------



## bakeacookie

On Saturday I found a shinola moonphase for $180. That’s about the only thing I found. I spotted an MCM bag but it was scratched and I probably could hunt it down cheaper if I really wanted it. 

The deals aren’t as good. I see refurb Nordstrom brands and it’s tag is more than the non refurb one on the same rack. Crazy.


----------



## bagnutt

Landra said:


> My local rack looks like a k mart



Oh the horror!! [emoji12]


----------



## bagnutt

I skipped CTR this time around, seems like I didn’t miss much.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

FYI all, full line store is now at 70% off for summer sale. Lots of amazing pop ups. [emoji119]


----------



## Luv n bags

This is from NR online.  I purchased 3 for my sofa


----------



## Luv n bags

Picture won’t attach


----------



## dingdong79

tigertrixie said:


> Picture won’t attach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4108536



Do you have the SKU or the brand for the pillows?

TIA


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> Picture won’t attach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4108536



Sorry, no.  I went back to my order history, but it doesn’t show the sku number.  I just search under “Chanel” and these popped up.  I also bought some canvas type pictures for the walls.  I don’t know what brand, but they had a lot of stuff when I purchased these first week of June.


----------



## Luv n bags

Double post


----------



## LuxeDeb

tigertrixie said:


> Picture won’t attach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4108536



I did a google search and found they were made by LiLiPi (life like pillows). It looks like they also came in black and gold.


----------



## LuxeDeb

dingdong79 said:


> Do you have the SKU or the brand for the pillows?
> 
> TIA


Oops replied to wrong post. 
I did a google search and found they were made by LiLiPi (life like pillows). It looks like they also came in black and gold.


----------



## Luv n bags

LuxeDeb said:


> Oops replied to wrong post.
> I did a google search and found they were made by LiLiPi (life like pillows). It looks like they also came in black and gold.



They are really pretty as accent pillows on the sofa!


----------



## dingdong79

LuxeDeb said:


> Oops replied to wrong post.
> I did a google search and found they were made by LiLiPi (life like pillows). It looks like they also came in black and gold.



You are awesome for tracking down the brand [emoji1319][emoji1305]


----------



## Etak14

Hi, I’m a UK resident but arrived in Massachusetts yesterday for just under 3 weeks. 
I’ve been in the N’ Rack in Boston on previous visits, is there any others or similar stores we should checkout while we’re here. 
We’re in Rockport for a few days then 10 days on the Cape and then on to Boston. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## BlackApple

Etak14 said:


> Hi, I’m a UK resident but arrived in Massachusetts yesterday for just under 3 weeks.
> I’ve been in the N’ Rack in Boston on previous visits, is there any others or similar stores we should checkout while we’re here.
> We’re in Rockport for a few days then 10 days on the Cape and then on to Boston.
> Thanks in advance




I am a former Bostonian and went back home in May. I was quite displeased with Nordstrom rack on Boylston street. I found it extremely junky and saw no high end brands. I do much better with them with the location I live now in terms of general selection and access to higher  end items. Not sure if the framingham rack is worth the effort it will take get there unless you have a car. Maybe the others in the area will chime in. Personally I enjoyed my time on Newbury street but you know the deal with stores there in terms of pricing. Enjoy Rockport. My family used to go there all time during my summer vacations.


----------



## scgirl212

Slim pickins everywhere it seems...I did manage to find this sweet McQueen envelope clutch for $250.


----------



## BeenBurned

Etak14 said:


> Hi, I’m a UK resident but arrived in Massachusetts yesterday for just under 3 weeks.
> I’ve been in the N’ Rack in Boston on previous visits, is there any others or similar stores we should checkout while we’re here.
> We’re in Rockport for a few days then 10 days on the Cape and then on to Boston.
> Thanks in advance





BlackApple said:


> I am a former Bostonian and went back home in May. I was quite displeased with Nordstrom rack on Boylston street. I found it extremely junky and saw no high end brands. I do much better with them with the location I live now in terms of general selection and access to higher  end items. Not sure if the framingham rack is worth the effort it will take get there unless you have a car. Maybe the others in the area will chime in. Personally I enjoyed my time on Newbury street but you know the deal with stores there in terms of pricing. Enjoy Rockport. My family used to go there all time during my summer vacations.


There are Racks in Framingham (as mentioned), Burlington and Danvers. 

There's a TJ Maxx with a decent runway department in Downtown Crossing (Washington Street). That store is in walking distance (about .5-.75 mile) from the Boylston St. Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## irissix

Etak14 said:


> Hi, I’m a UK resident but arrived in Massachusetts yesterday for just under 3 weeks.
> I’ve been in the N’ Rack in Boston on previous visits, is there any others or similar stores we should checkout while we’re here.
> We’re in Rockport for a few days then 10 days on the Cape and then on to Boston.
> Thanks in advance





BlackApple said:


> I am a former Bostonian and went back home in May. I was quite displeased with Nordstrom rack on Boylston street. I found it extremely junky and saw no high end brands. I do much better with them with the location I live now in terms of general selection and access to higher  end items. Not sure if the framingham rack is worth the effort it will take get there unless you have a car. Maybe the others in the area will chime in. Personally I enjoyed my time on Newbury street but you know the deal with stores there in terms of pricing. Enjoy Rockport. My family used to go there all time during my summer vacations.



Depending on where you are staying on the Cape and if you have a car and the inclination to drive a bit, the Wrentham outlets are often a good place to shop.


----------



## Martha Stewart

Etak14 said:


> Hi, I’m a UK resident but arrived in Massachusetts yesterday for just under 3 weeks.
> I’ve been in the N’ Rack in Boston on previous visits, is there any others or similar stores we should checkout while we’re here.
> We’re in Rockport for a few days then 10 days on the Cape and then on to Boston.
> Thanks in advance



I've only been to the one on Boylston St., but as BlackApple said, it's pretty junky in terms of what they carry. The few designer items I've seen there are either hideous, or priced so high they aren't worth it ($700 Rockstuds, some barely discounted contemporary brands). I have often gone 2-3 months in between visits, thinking maybe I'll find something new... Only to find the same stuff that was there the last time, not even marked down any further.


----------



## bagnshoe

Not a NR finds but did manage to snag it up online from Nordstroms summer sale .Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## bussbuss

Just had the worst experience with NR......the stuff I ordered from clear the rack just arrived and guess what......the box was filled with someone else's stuff n packing slip....I am soooo mad because I also ordered a miracle swimsuit the day before clear the rack that supposedly was shipped together n sadly that is also gone......probably the last time I will ever shop on NR online......

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## natalia0128

bagnshoe said:


> Not a NR finds but did manage to snag it up online from Nordstroms summer sale .Thanks for letting me share .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112172


were you able to get this one in first cut or second cut? I ordered the denim one durning first cut. second cut I ordered couple different brands


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bagnshoe

natalia0128 said:


> were you able to get this one in first cut or second cut? I ordered the denim one durning first cut. second cut I ordered couple different brands
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



It was second cut. How do you like your denim one so far ? I ordered the denim one first cut but it got cancelled since they didn’t my size available .


----------



## natalia0128

bagnshoe said:


> It was second cut. How do you like your denim one so far ? I ordered the denim one first cut but it got cancelled since they didn’t my size available .


you are so lucky  to get this with second mark down.i tried to order another pair during second mark down, but sold out completely in entire company.  I really like it, easy to wear with jean more than black or the blue I have. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bagnshoe

natalia0128 said:


> you are so lucky  to get this with second mark down.i tried to order another pair during second mark down, but sold out completely in entire company.  I really like it, easy to wear with jean more than black or the blue I have.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Thank you. I got really lucky when my size popped up on the website during second markdown. I was afraid it would get cancelled but so happy when I received an email confirmation that it got shipped. do you find the heels to be comfortable on the denim heels that you have ?


----------



## sarasmom

I saw someone post on IG that their store had tons of CL’s, Valentino’s today for $299 and under, she didn’t have pics or location. Anyone see these?


----------



## bagnutt

sarasmom said:


> I saw someone post on IG that their store had tons of CL’s, Valentino’s today for $299 and under, she didn’t have pics or location. Anyone see these?



I haven’t. The full line transfers usually start coming through towards the end of July/early August. I stopped by two Racks last week and there was absolutely nothing worth mentioning. Couldn’t even find a decent pair of flip flops!


----------



## BlackApple

Personally I am kinda bored with NR rack. I don't go often as there is not much to be had that I want. I see a lot of made for rack merchandise that is basically overpriced. The higher end stuff if you do find it is at crazy pricing.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

BlackApple said:


> Personally I am kinda bored with NR rack. I don't go often as there is not much to be had that I want. I see a lot of made for rack merchandise that is basically overpriced. The higher end stuff if you do find it is at crazy pricing.


I most definitely agree with you. There was a time when the Bay Area racks (around my area) had a nice selection of reasonably priced designer merchandise. Those days are long gone. With the new white sticker system for transfers, the prices are higher than what they were before. Not to mention how disorganized it gets unless you get there exactly at 10 am. I have seen things that are piled, torn and with makeup marks on merchandise and it’s disgusting. It’s much better to shop the saks and Neiman Marcus sales with discount codes and you can get better quality without having to dig through trash! I’m over NR!


----------



## sarasmom

Run to your stores! Mine has a huge rack of loubs, Prada valentinos etc!


----------



## Luv n bags

sarasmom said:


> Run to your stores! Mine has a huge rack of loubs, Prada valentinos etc!
> 
> View attachment 4114116
> 
> View attachment 4114117
> 
> View attachment 4114120
> 
> View attachment 4114122



What a deal!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Currently at full-line. Run!


----------



## bella89

peacelovesequin said:


> Currently at full-line. Run!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114656
> 
> View attachment 4114657
> 
> View attachment 4114658



Thanks for the heads up!  The Lauren pumps already sold out but I managed to snag these!


----------



## bagnshoe

Spotted at full line
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 updated: sold out already


----------



## peacelovesequin

More popbacks (full-line)


----------



## peacelovesequin

bella89 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  The Lauren pumps already sold out but I managed to snag these!
> View attachment 4114690



No problem, I’m happy you snagged something! [emoji847]


----------



## mzbaglady1

Clear The Rack Sale Dates are July 26-29. No sales promotion for the 4th of July.


----------



## bagnshoe

Hi,
I found both pairs on sale from Nordstrom online but couldn’t decide which ones to keep. Should I keep the Manolo Blanhik or Vara Ferragamo? Would love to hear your opinions . Thanks!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

bagnshoe said:


> Hi,
> I found both pairs on sale from Nordstrom online but couldn’t decide which ones to keep. Should I keep the Manolo Blanhik or Vara Ferragamo? Would love to hear your opinions . Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115888


Just my 2 cents worth, if I had to pick one, I would most definitely go with the black ferragomos since they are more versatile. I don’t wear bright colors so im on the fence about the manolos. Hope that helps!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

bagnshoe said:


> Hi,
> I found both pairs on sale from Nordstrom online but couldn’t decide which ones to keep. Should I keep the Manolo Blanhik or Vara Ferragamo? Would love to hear your opinions . Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115888



They’re both pretty—but for shoes, I’d keep the ones that are the most comfy.  For high-end shoes, my feet do not like Loubs, Choos, or LVs.  But my feet are fairly comfy in Manolos, so that’s my go-to.  Lots of people love Ferragamos, esp. the Varas.  On Ferragamos, my percentage is about 50%—depending on the style of shoes.  I only have 1 pair of Varas, and they are not comfy for me.

Also, some people have higher pain tolerance, and they are willing to suffer for fashion.  I really value comfort in shoes.  My vote is for the Manolos based on the fact that I find them very comfy to wear (but YMMV based on your feet).

Bottom line is, people’s feet are different, and certain designers will work better with your feet, and only you will know which designers are the best fit for your feet.

P.s.  Here’s some random eye candy—I love Manolos so much, I bought the silver necklace made by the Tous/Manolos collab from about 7-8 years ago.


----------



## bagnutt

#Team42
(refurbs)


----------



## bagnutt

White tag Valentino


----------



## scgirl212

Not the rack, but a pop back on the Nordstrom sale..I grabbed this Chloe Backpack for $800 down from $2000.


----------



## vt2159

scgirl212 said:


> Not the rack, but a pop back on the Nordstrom sale..I grabbed this Chloe Backpack for $800 down from $2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116597



Darn, you're the one who got it! I saw it pop online and was trying to buy it, but it kept saying sold out. I hope you enjoy! The bag looks gorgeous!


----------



## bagnshoe

ilovemykiddos said:


> Just my 2 cents worth, if I had to pick one, I would most definitely go with the black ferragomos since they are more versatile. I don’t wear bright colors so im on the fence about the manolos. Hope that helps!





GeorginaLavender said:


> They’re both pretty—but for shoes, I’d keep the ones that are the most comfy.  For high-end shoes, my feet do not like Loubs, Choos, or LVs.  But my feet are fairly comfy in Manolos, so that’s my go-to.  Lots of people love Ferragamos, esp. the Varas.  On Ferragamos, my percentage is about 50%—depending on the style of shoes.  I only have 1 pair of Varas, and they are not comfy for me.
> 
> Also, some people have higher pain tolerance, and they are willing to suffer for fashion.  I really value comfort in shoes.  My vote is for the Manolos based on the fact that I find them very comfy to wear (but YMMV based on your feet).
> 
> Bottom line is, people’s feet are different, and certain designers will work better with your feet, and only you will know which designers are the best fit for your feet.
> 
> P.s.  Here’s some random eye candy—I love Manolos so much, I bought the silver necklace made by the Tous/Manolos collab from about 7-8 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115939



Hi,
Thank you ladies for your input. I decided to return the Vara pump. It was too narrow on my feet although it looks very nice . I’m just scared that the Vara might be uncomfortable due to being narrow.


----------



## scgirl212

vt2159 said:


> Darn, you're the one who got it! I saw it pop online and was trying to buy it, but it kept saying sold out. I hope you enjoy! The bag looks gorgeous!



Thank you! I definitely will! So here’s the weird thing..I saw it pop up last night and stay up for over 12 hours even though it always said “sold out”. 

So I went into Nordstrom today and asked about it and lo and behold there was 1 left in the company and the nice SA called and they had it! It must have been a glitch online or something. Ive never been this lucky!


----------



## vt2159

scgirl212 said:


> Thank you! I definitely will! So here’s the weird thing..I saw it pop up last night and stay up for over 12 hours even though it always said “sold out”.
> 
> So I went into Nordstrom today and asked about it and lo and behold there was 1 left in the company and the nice SA called and they had it! It must have been a glitch online or something. Ive never been this lucky!



Ahhh, I also went to the store this morning and asked for them to search for the backpack, haha! But they said there was none left in the company. I stalked it since last night when it popped up. If you ever think of returning it, let me know please


----------



## natalia0128

I will retun this, comment your size .. i will ask SA keep on hold for you
Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## natalia0128

natalia0128 said:


> View attachment 4116734
> View attachment 4116735
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have these and about  to return 
. does anyone want it? comment your size 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sparksfly

How do you guys find pop backs on the regular site? I can never find them.


----------



## AmFo5

bagnutt said:


> White tag Valentino
> View attachment 4116583



Were these 42 as well? As a fellow 42 I’m always on the look out. Do you mind sharing the store?


----------



## ALNYC

Has anyone else noticed that the quality of W&R items has decreased dramatically? For example, I was at NR on Sat morning when they wheeled out a cart full of designer W&R shoes (yay!) but so many of them were still significantly damaged. I went to try on a gorgeous pair of Prada before noticing the strap was completely broken in two. I'm not even sure a shoemaker could've fixed them. What's the point of "refurbishing" if they're still broken?

I still ended up with a pair of Chloe Lauren flats ($137) and a pair of Prada Saffiano Pumps ($197), but the workmanship on the Prada soles was uneven and there are rough edges. I'm going to bring them to my shoemaker to have redone.


----------



## peacelovesequin

sparksfly said:


> How do you guys find pop backs on the regular site? I can never find them.



Here you go: https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/c/sale...av&top=24&offset=0&page=1&sort=PriceLowToHigh


----------



## peacelovesequin

AmFo5 said:


> Were these 42 as well? As a fellow 42 I’m always on the look out. Do you mind sharing the store?



I’m #Team42. PM ME! [emoji4]
I can share some sites/links for shoes!


----------



## itsmree

are ALL clearance items online at NR now final sale? I am going to have to stop shopping online. GRRRR


----------



## Shoppinmel

peacelovesequin said:


> I’m #Team42. PM ME! [emoji4]
> I can share some sites/links for shoes!



Go #Team42 #Bigfoot!  Even my 12 year old is a size 11!  Her feet are a bit bigger than mine already!!


----------



## Martha Stewart

itsmree said:


> are ALL clearance items online at NR now final sale? I am going to have to stop shopping online. GRRRR


The only items that say final sale, that I can see, are the items under "last chance". They're just trying to clear those items out.


----------



## Luv n bags

I got these for $52.50...so cute with yoga pants to run errands.https://www.lastcall.com/Ash-Bowie-...utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=LCAF__Lyst+US


----------



## Etak14

Martha Stewart said:


> I've only been to the one on Boylston St., but as BlackApple said, it's pretty junky in terms of what they carry. The few designer items I've seen there are either hideous, or priced so high they aren't worth it ($700 Rockstuds, some barely discounted contemporary brands). I have often gone 2-3 months in between visits, thinking maybe I'll find something new... Only to find the same stuff that was there the last time, not even marked down any further.


Thanks for everyone’s input, I’ve been to the Rack near Northshore mall, there wasn’t much there. I got a couple of items while at Wrentham, I’ll see what I can find in Boston.


----------



## incurablehumanist

Martha Stewart said:


> The only items that say final sale, that I can see, are the items under "last chance". They're just trying to clear those items out.


The final sale items aren't even worth it. Prices on the nicer items are still too high. For example, there's a pair of Stuart Weitzman sandals on sale for $190 (55% off). I got those same shoes TWO black fridays ago for $110 at the rack. I get that they're old now, but if you're really trying to get rid of them, make the price more competitive!


----------



## incurablehumanist

incurablehumanist said:


> The final sale items aren't even worth it. Prices on the nicer items are still too high. For example, there's a pair of Stuart Weitzman sandals on sale for $190 (55% off). I got those same shoes TWO black fridays ago for $110 at the rack. I get that they're old now, but if you're really trying to get rid of them, make the price more competitive!


and it's not just this item—only the junk is heavily discounted (80%+)....the nicer items are hovering between 50-60% off, which is equivalent to full-line sale prices (except now FINAL sale!)


----------



## mzbaglady1

incurablehumanist said:


> and it's not just this item—only the junk is heavily discounted (80%+)....the nicer items are hovering between 50-60% off, which is equivalent to full-line sale prices (except now FINAL sale!)


I have purchased items full-line sale at 70% off and gotten price adjustments at the full line store. I have also noticed at the Rack the price increases on certain items and walked away from it.


----------



## Martha Stewart

I'm not saying that the "last chance" items are worth the price. Just responding to the other comment saying that all clearance items online are final sale, which is not the case.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
Hawaii 
No chargesends
Didn’t check prices


----------



## ilysukixD

I’m over the moon, I got a pairs of Gucci loafers for $215!!! It’s refurbished but it doesn’t looks like anyone have wore them. My NR have a lot refurbished shoes like CL, jimmy choos and more!


----------



## lizab

ilysukixD said:


> I’m over the moon, I got a pairs of Gucci loafers for $215!!! It’s refurbished but it doesn’t looks like anyone have wore them. My NR have a lot refurbished shoes like CL, jimmy choos and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123203


What is the location of your Nordstrom?


----------



## bagnutt

AmFo5 said:


> Were these 42 as well? As a fellow 42 I’m always on the look out. Do you mind sharing the store?



Not size 42. They were 38 - 39.5
9th Street SF. No charge send


----------



## ag681

ilysukixD said:


> I’m over the moon, I got a pairs of Gucci loafers for $215!!! It’s refurbished but it doesn’t looks like anyone have wore them. My NR have a lot refurbished shoes like CL, jimmy choos and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123203


Lucky!!!!!


----------



## bagnutt

Just picked up this Rockstud mini for $630 (RT). What do you guys think, good price? Retail tag says $2175, but this isn’t for sale anymore on Nordstrom or other dept store.


----------



## mzbaglady1

bagnutt said:


> Just picked up this Rockstud mini for $630 (RT). What do you guys think, good price? Retail tag says $2175, but this isn’t for sale anymore on Nordstrom or other dept store.
> View attachment 4123718


That's real good. I just priced a couple of Valentino bags at the outlet on the holiday and they were in that price range. Cute bag.


----------



## bagnutt

Awesome Prada boots $180 RT (36)


----------



## bagnutt

CTR starts July 26


----------



## bagnutt

mzbaglady1 said:


> That's real good. I just priced a couple of Valentino bags at the outlet on the holiday and they were in that price range. Cute bag.



Thanks [emoji846]
Been looking for a mini backpack forever!


----------



## ladybeaumont

natalia0128 said:


> View attachment 4116734
> View attachment 4116735
> 
> I will retun this, comment your size .. i will ask SA keep on hold for you
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



How were the Valentino pumps? Did they hurt? I saw the red pop back on sale and I’m tempted...


----------



## yakusoku.af

Not my picture, spotted on IG
Looks like they made markdown stickers that say final sale on them [emoji19]
I haven’t seen any in Hawaii yet


----------



## ag681

Found these bad boys yesterday for my SIL and it got shipped today  She has small feet so always so lucky!!


----------



## natalia0128

ladybeaumont said:


> How were the Valentino pumps? Did they hurt? I saw the red pop back on sale and I’m tempted...


I bought and kept the red one... which is higher heels and patent leather... I read few reviews on Nordstrom website, I was afraid sizing, but it is run true to size  and comfy too. I wore for 3 hours straight and no problems  at all


----------



## ladybeaumont

ag681 said:


> Found these bad boys yesterday for my SIL and it got shipped today  She has small feet so always so lucky!!
> View attachment 4124547



Wow, great find! 



natalia0128 said:


> I bought and kept the red one... which is higher heels and patent leather... I read few reviews on Nordstrom website, I was afraid sizing, but it is run true to size  and comfy too. I wore for 3 hours straight and no problems  at all



Oh that’s a relief! The reviews scared me too but I took a risk and snagged the red one too and it just shipped this morning. I hope the fit is good for me!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Spotted in Atlanta


----------



## britbaBANG

ag681 said:


> Found these bad boys yesterday for my SIL and it got shipped today  She has small feet so always so lucky!!
> View attachment 4124547


Of course I miss rockstuds the one day I skip searching lol.

Nice find! What were the available sizes?


----------



## ks7012

First time at Nordstrom Rack and my main reason was to look for LongChamp Le Pliages but they didn't have any. I wandered into the shoes section and scored these Nikes Flex 2016 RN for only $16! I was so shocked at the price and looked at the other Nikes in the clearance section and they were all $40+ still. I looked up these shoes online and it told me they're discontinued but I'm still surprised that it was so cheap.


----------



## ag681

britbaBANG said:


> Of course I miss rockstuds the one day I skip searching lol.
> 
> Nice find! What were the available sizes?


Aww I hate when that happens! Only size 5.5!


----------



## sarasmom

ag681 said:


> Aww I hate when that happens! Only size 5.5!



So these are not final sale right? That is awesome! And they are my size lol. I was offline this weekend lol


----------



## ag681

sarasmom said:


> So these are not final sale right? That is awesome! And they are my size lol. I was offline this weekend lol


Nope I was surprised it wasn’t! Aww there were 2 of them!


----------



## sarasmom

ag681 said:


> Nope I was surprised it wasn’t! Aww there were 2 of them!



No big deal, I found a pair of W&R recently for $275 so I'm all set [emoji4]


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Got lucky [emoji51]


----------



## Mimmy

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Got lucky [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126881
> View attachment 4126882



Wow! You really got lucky! Great find!


----------



## clearancehellen219

Scored this beauty. Im thinking of returning. I have so many grey bags. What do you guys think?


----------



## krissa

Any one know how the new-ish nyc herald square location compares to union square? Union Square is always a zoo, but a friend who went to herald didn’t get the best deals when it opened. I haven’t been to a rack in ages and back workin in the city.


----------



## hb925

krissa said:


> Any one know how the new-ish nyc herald square location compares to union square? Union Square is always a zoo, but a friend who went to herald didn’t get the best deals when it opened. I haven’t been to a rack in ages and back workin in the city.



I think union square has better deals, but herald square seems to have more of a shoe selection. Herald square also seems quieter since it’s not directly in Herald square.


----------



## randr21

clearancehellen219 said:


> View attachment 4127829
> 
> 
> Scored this beauty. Im thinking of returning. I have so many grey bags. What do you guys think?


That's a pretty awesome deal, and the color looks more taupe than grey?  Even if u have many grey bags, I bet you don't have one in this shape.


----------



## ag681

sarasmom said:


> No big deal, I found a pair of W&R recently for $275 so I'm all set [emoji4]


Nice! I’m still on the search for a pair of my own


----------



## Tomsmom

clearancehellen219 said:


> View attachment 4127829
> 
> 
> Scored this beauty. Im thinking of returning. I have so many grey bags. What do you guys think?


That price is really good I’d have to keep it.


----------



## sarasmom

Can someone tell me if I need to have a rubber sole put on my rock studs or if I put the clear sticker things it will be fine? Some people say the soles are so thin and get damaged very easily?


----------



## RackFanatic

krissa said:


> Any one know how the new-ish nyc herald square location compares to union square? Union Square is always a zoo, but a friend who went to herald didn’t get the best deals when it opened. I haven’t been to a rack in ages and back workin in the city.





cj0617 said:


> I think union square has better deals, but herald square seems to have more of a shoe selection. Herald square also seems quieter since it’s not directly in Herald square.



The Union Sq location definitely has a better selection of designer as well. I think if you give it some time, Herald Sq will be on par with the Union Sq location - it’s much more spacious, three levels with shoes and accessories occupying an entire floor.  IMO, Herald Sq is also more aesthetically pleasing to shop at because it’s not located underground - I’ve always felt claustrophobic in Union Sq since there are no windows[emoji23]


----------



## mzbaglady1

krissa said:


> Any one know how the new-ish nyc herald square location compares to union square? Union Square is always a zoo, but a friend who went to herald didn’t get the best deals when it opened. I haven’t been to a rack in ages and back workin in the city.


I like to get to the 6th avenue location in the early mornings and I have gotten some great finds.


----------



## wis3ly

I’ve heard the best time to go is Tuesday and Thursday early afternoon, at union square


----------



## ALNYC

Bought these taupe Ferragamo pumps today at Union Square red tagged for $165. 

Spotted, but did not buy size 39 Valentino Crisscross Chain Ballerina Flats (red tagged $278.25) and this Alexander McQueen Heroine (red tagged $622.50 but missing the long strap.)


----------



## Leto

Nest candles are on sale! the tiny one for $5 and the larger for $10, retail $40. I only saw the scent Sahara Spice on sale. Picked one up for myself and one as a gift.


----------



## Luv n bags

Found this Bony Levy ring to stack with my Tiffany T ring. It is so sparkly! $324.97


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone seen Stuart Weitzman Highland boots?

My sister saw a pair on Nordstrom racks website for $429. I’m wondering if you could get a better deal at a Rack store though.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Just a random observation. I notice right before the CTR sale there seems to be a couple of popular designer items that are red tagged but are probably returns. I noticed this female run past me in the clearance shoe section and picked up a pair of Jimmy Choo shoe's that were red tagged its like she knew they were going to be on the floor. I am starting to suspect that people are buying red tagged items and because of the 45 day return policy returning the item before the CTR sale in hopes of maybe the item will still be around when the sale start.  I have also saw on the first day of the sale that customers have had a cart full of items and the store just opened up. This is impossible to have a shopping cart full of merchandise when the store just opened.


----------



## krissa

mzbaglady1 said:


> Just a random observation. I notice right before the CTR sale there seems to be a couple of popular designer items that are red tagged but are probably returns. I noticed this female run past me in the clearance shoe section and picked up a pair of Jimmy Choo shoe's that were red tagged its like she knew they were going to be on the floor. I am starting to suspect that people are buying red tagged items and because of the 45 day return policy returning the item before the CTR sale in hopes of maybe the item will still be around when the sale start.  I have also saw on the first day of the sale that customers have had a cart full of items and the store just opened up. This is impossible to have a shopping cart full of merchandise when the store just opened.



Tbis is also the time for the designer shoe clearance. It happens in January and July. I think they clear out the shoes right before anniversary sale. I accidentally stumbled upon it a few years ago back when you could buy and return and get adjustment.


----------



## hb925

Union square New York rack today.


----------



## natalia0128

does anyone want this for 60% off?


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Couldn’t find who was looking for SW boots but NR online has a few of these and they are a great price!


----------



## bagnshoe

ballerinakgurl said:


> Couldn’t find who was looking for SW boots but NR online has a few of these and they are a great price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135989



Wow great price . Thanks for sharing .


----------



## pinky7129

natalia0128 said:


> does anyone want this for 60% off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135970



That’s cute! How much did you grab that for


----------



## sparksfly

ballerinakgurl said:


> Couldn’t find who was looking for SW boots but NR online has a few of these and they are a great price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135989


That was me. Thanks! I love those but they’re sold out in my size. 

Noticed when I went to the rack yesterday that they had the barefoot dreams cardigan that’s in the anniversary sale for $49 which is $20 cheaper than the anniversary sale price. They only had one 2x though.


----------



## paradise392

natalia0128 said:


> does anyone want this for 60% off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135970



How much??! i love it! [emoji7]


----------



## Ou_louise

Random question: but has anyone ever returned something they bought on the Nordstrom Rack app after the 45 return policy? I was wondering if they really take a “stocking fee” out if it’s been over 45 days because I have something to return from April (boyfriend didn’t tell me until now). I’m fine with getting store credit. TIA!


----------



## incessantlyXchic

wowow i'm loving all of these finds, i saw a pair of CL's in a tj maxx but they were $359 and had slight damage to the tips of both toe boxes, too high of a price imo for a less than perfect pair


----------



## joanah

sparksfly said:


> Anyone seen Stuart Weitzman Highland boots?
> 
> My sister saw a pair on Nordstrom racks website for $429. I’m wondering if you could get a better deal at a Rack store though.


I’ve found a pair for $90!


----------



## sparksfly

joanah said:


> I’ve found a pair for $90!


Was it recently? Could I have the sku?


----------



## hellokimmiee

Not a NR find but if anyone is size 40 and likes pink these louboutins are $347 plus an extra 20% off so they’ll be under $300 before tax at Neiman’s. Final sale though. Pm me if u want info.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted all wt size 9 priced at 229.00. Miu Miu sneaker, Balenciaga stilettos, Manolo blahnik . The Manolo shoes you can clearly see the rt sticker under neath the wt. I believe you will start seeing seeing a  lot of high end designer items that are rt covered up by a wt. And yes when I questioned this the SA casually responded oh well looks like a price increase.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted CL sock bootie 299.00 size 7 couldn't get a picture store employees snatched up the shoe. Showing stock photo.


----------



## mzbaglady1

mzbaglady1 said:


> Spotted CL sock bootie 299.00 size 7 couldn't get a picture store employees snatched up the shoe. Showing stock photo.


----------



## coddat

mzbaglady1 said:


> Spotted all wt size 9 priced at 229.00. Miu Miu sneaker, Balenciaga stilettos, Manolo blahnik . The Manolo shoes you can clearly see the rt sticker under neath the wt. I believe you will start seeing seeing a  lot of high end designer items that are rt covered up by a wt. And yes when I questioned this the SA casually responded oh well looks like a price increase.


The red sticker is from the final markdown in a Nordstrom FLS.  The white ticket is from the incoming Nordstrom rack ticket.


----------



## bagnutt

coddat said:


> The red sticker is from the final markdown in a Nordstrom FLS.  The white ticket is from the incoming Nordstrom rack ticket.



What is Nordstrom FLS?


----------



## Leto

bagnutt said:


> What is Nordstrom FLS?



I assume it stands for full line store.


----------



## ALNYC

Found these adorable Chloe Lauren espadrilles this weekend. White tagged for $189 so I don't even feel bad about buying a week before clear the rack . Super excited when I went to Bloomingdales later that day and they had the exact same shoes on the floor, still full price at $595.


----------



## itsmree

good morning
any news on the next ctr?


----------



## ladybeaumont

itsmree said:


> good morning
> any news on the next ctr?



I think there's one this coming weekend if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Can anyone tell me if the store will price match the exact same item online? I just called online customer service and they basically said no. I called a store and they said if I had purchased both items the higher price and the lower price they would do the price match but I have a feeling this is done by a case by case basis and probably not every store will do this. The store just did mark downs and some items are higher priced online.


----------



## sarasmom

ALNYC said:


> Found these adorable Chloe Lauren espadrilles this weekend. White tagged for $189 so I don't even feel bad about buying a week before clear the rack . Super excited when I went to Bloomingdales later that day and they had the exact same shoes on the floor, still full price at $595.



Super cute and great deal. I'm loving the espadrille look this year!


----------



## stylelaw

WOW! My rack never has stuff this nice. Best thing I've scored was a Mackage Leather Jacket for 200


----------



## baghagg

stylelaw said:


> WOW! My rack never has stuff this nice.



Plus one!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted a Burberry scarf
Hawaii
No chargesends


----------



## lbg4unme

Got these Chloe Lexi boots for 299.97 red tag. Debating trying the return stock to rebuy at CTR this weekend. What do you guys think, worth the price?


----------



## Luv n bags

lbg4unme said:


> Got these Chloe Lexi boots for 299.97 red tag. Debating trying the return stock to rebuy at CTR this weekend. What do you guys think, worth the price?
> View attachment 4144082
> View attachment 4144083



Yes! Worth the price!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted CL Sock booties black size 5.5 and pink stilleto mules size 5 both wt 299.00.


----------



## Mimmy

lbg4unme said:


> Got these Chloe Lexi boots for 299.97 red tag. Debating trying the return stock to rebuy at CTR this weekend. What do you guys think, worth the price?
> View attachment 4144082
> View attachment 4144083



I think that they look great on you; worth the price!


----------



## hellokimmiee

lbg4unme said:


> Got these Chloe Lexi boots for 299.97 red tag. Debating trying the return stock to rebuy at CTR this weekend. What do you guys think, worth the price?
> View attachment 4144082
> View attachment 4144083



If you had asked me this a year ago, I would’ve said wait for a markdown but the way NR is pricing things now I’d say this is a good price.

I’ve done the return and rebuy thing a few times and more likely than not it will not work. Most of the times it has worked are because I went the next day with the upc and asked them to help me find it. Every one of those times they had to go to the back in “processing” to find it. I’ve only actually found the item myself on the floor twice. 

You have no idea how long it will take them to put the item back out so unless your willing to hang out at the rack all day (which I have had to do) you’re taking a big risk. Also, I once returned something to rebuy and they reticketed it with a higher price than I had paid. I had to practically sob ( lol I’m crazy) before they agreed to give me the original price.

If you’re truly in love don’t do it, but if you’re willing to let it go than it may be worth a shot.


----------



## bagnutt

mzbaglady1 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the store will price match the exact same item online? I just called online customer service and they basically said no. I called a store and they said if I had purchased both items the higher price and the lower price they would do the price match but I have a feeling this is done by a case by case basis and probably not every store will do this. The store just did mark downs and some items are higher priced online.



I have had luck with that. Purchased a pair of sandals for $30 in store. After I left, looked them up online and they had been priced $14.97 on Rack.com, went back and the manager did a price adjustment. I was surprised because they were sold out online and he still did it. Only tried it once.


----------



## Luv n bags

bagnutt said:


> I have had luck with that. Purchased a pair of sandals for $30 in store. After I left, looked them up online and they had been priced $14.97 on Rack.com, went back and the manager did a price adjustment. I was surprised because they were sold out online and he still did it. Only tried it once.



I have done that many times.  Of course, depends on the store and the manager.


----------



## EGBDF

Do they raise prices online  right before CTR? I was looking at an item a few days ago and now it's 25% off with CTR but the actual price is double what it was a few days ago?!


----------



## sandbtwnmytoes

EGBDF said:


> Do they raise prices online  right before CTR? I was looking at an item a few days ago and now it's 25% off with CTR but the actual price is double what it was a few days ago?!



I was just going to post a gripe about this.  I had 2 items in my bag yesterday and about 2 hours before the sale went live, they more than doubled in price.  Not sure how often this happens, but first time I've seen it and not happy at all.


----------



## sarasmom

sandbtwnmytoes said:


> I was just going to post a gripe about this.  I had 2 items in my bag yesterday and about 2 hours before the sale went live, they more than doubled in price.  Not sure how often this happens, but first time I've seen it and not happy at all.



Yes I have noticed this also. I have also seen things that were in clearance all of sudden are not part of clearance. 

Went to the store at opening. Nothing exciting. Designer stuff way over priced still and didn't see anything I had to have. Saw a Burberry trench for $769 WT, was gone when I left. Haven't seen any nice Burberry in awhile. Bought a few tops that's about it.


----------



## bagnutt

Nothing exciting to report from Westgate. I left with a pair of NB 696 and Adidas EQT for $26 each. Saw a ton of white tags over previously red tagged shoes. 

Great deals on swimwear, but selection was limited.


----------



## scgirl212

Nothing spectacular at Metro pointe..although I didn’t really have time to dig through everything as I had my 3 month old with me. 

Some designer shoes, but nothing red tagged that I saw except one really beat up pair of Manolos. 

I did walk away with these Dior boots for $300 and Celine sandals for $250. Not great, but ok prices and of course WT when they would have been RT in times passed.


----------



## cmm62

scgirl212 said:


> Nothing spectacular at Metro pointe..although I didn’t really have time to dig through everything as I had my 3 month old with me.
> 
> Some designer shoes, but nothing red tagged that I saw except one really beat up pair of Manolos.
> 
> I did walk away with these Dior boots for $300 and Celine sandals for $250. Not great, but ok prices and of course WT when they would have been RT in times passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145004
> View attachment 4145005



The Dior boots are amazing!


----------



## mzbaglady1

bagnutt said:


> I have had luck with that. Purchased a pair of sandals for $30 in store. After I left, looked them up online and they had been priced $14.97 on Rack.com, went back and the manager did a price adjustment. I was surprised because they were sold out online and he still did it. Only tried it once.


Thanks for your response. I went back to another location and spoke to two managers on the floor. You can tell one was making up policies on the spot. I basically said to one manager oh wow I guess different stores have different policies. This manager said they will price match from a Tjmaxx, or Marshalls store but not Amazon or Ebay. I had to keep saying I am looking to do a price match not an adjustment and I do understand the item has to be exact color & style. I can't believe the rack is actually raising prices right in front of the customer after you have purchased the item for a lower price.


----------



## natalia0128

what do you think of this jacket for 60% off?


----------



## stylelaw

natalia0128 said:


> what do you think of this jacket for 60% off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145216


LOVE THIS!!! Was this online or in store? Might need one lol


----------



## Leto

natalia0128 said:


> what do you think of this jacket for 60% off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145216


Looks nice! What is the retail price? I think generally 60% off is a good deal!


----------



## BlackApple

Not much at my local racks. Stopped in on my lunch break and found a pair of waterproof Sorel boots that were marked down to $40 and came out to around $32 with the clear the rack discount. Not sure if I am going to keep them yet.


----------



## natalia0128

Leto said:


> Looks nice! What is the retail price? I think generally 60% off is a good deal!


$1390 retail price, but somehow there is no lining inside the coat. look so cheap and wool material, but so stiff  and bulky.. I dont know should I keep it or not


----------



## hellokimmiee

Nothing great on red tag but state street Chicago store had a few purses this morning wt final sale.


----------



## sarasmom

hellokimmiee said:


> Nothing great on red tag but state street Chicago store had a few purses this morning wt final sale.
> View attachment 4145956
> 
> View attachment 4145957
> 
> View attachment 4145958



How much was the Chloe? Haven't seen anything good at my store in ages


----------



## hellokimmiee

sarasmom said:


> How much was the Chloe? Haven't seen anything good at my store in ages



I believe it was $679.


----------



## krissa

hellokimmiee said:


> I believe it was $679.


THey don’t do phone orders anymore, right?


----------



## hellokimmiee

krissa said:


> THey don’t do phone orders anymore, right?



Don’t think so /:


----------



## Leto

natalia0128 said:


> $1390 retail price, but somehow there is no lining inside the coat. look so cheap and wool material, but so stiff  and bulky.. I dont know should I keep it or not



If the quality doesn’t match the price tag, it’s probably not worth keeping. After the discount it is still a lot of money if you’re not happy with it.


----------



## scgirl212

CL, WT at Metro pointe size 38.5 $299


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Spotted. CLs and Valentino Rockstud wedge were size 37.5 and priced $215.97. The YSL sandals were priced $259.97.


----------



## Mimmy

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 4147950
> View attachment 4147951
> View attachment 4147953
> View attachment 4147954
> 
> 
> Spotted. CLs and Valentino Rockstud wedge were size 37.5 and priced $215.97. The YSL sandals were priced $259.97.



Great finds, Thruhvnseyes! Did you buy any/all of them?

Does this location do charge sends?


----------



## dorres

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 4147950
> View attachment 4147951
> View attachment 4147953
> View attachment 4147954
> 
> 
> Spotted. CLs and Valentino Rockstud wedge were size 37.5 and priced $215.97. The YSL sandals were priced $259.97.



I sent you a PM. Interested if still available.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Mimmy said:


> Great finds, Thruhvnseyes! Did you buy any/all of them?
> 
> Does this location do charge sends?



I did not buy any of them because they weren’t my size and my sister didn’t want them. Not sure if they do charge send. I did buy these CLs for $197.97!


----------



## Mimmy

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I did not buy any of them because they weren’t my size and my sister didn’t want them. Not sure if they do charge send. I did buy these CLs for $197.97!
> View attachment 4147984



Congrats! Great find!


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 4147950
> View attachment 4147951
> View attachment 4147953
> View attachment 4147954
> 
> 
> Spotted. CLs and Valentino Rockstud wedge were size 37.5 and priced $215.97. The YSL sandals were priced $259.97.


PM’d you.


----------



## krissa

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I did not buy any of them because they weren’t my size and my sister didn’t want them. Not sure if they do charge send. I did buy these CLs for $197.97!
> View attachment 4147984


Incredible!! Congrats.


----------



## destine2b

Wow I never spotted a CL in NR before!


----------



## newcalimommy

2 Sunday’s ago bought these rossis they’re so comfy my dream shoes


----------



## Luv n bags

I found a few Bony Levy stacking rings for $3xx.  Also, Lana webbed earrings for $3xx.

I did major damage to one foot, so I need shoes that are on the dressy side, but flat.  I found these booties by Wonder.  They are so comfortable! I never heard of this brand, but I bought them in the two colors they had.  I think the SA charged me $60 a pair, since one pair was mis marked.


----------



## mzbaglady1

My first pair of Valentino Rockstuds. WT 299.00.


----------



## Luv n bags

HauteLook has Sorel boots! These are a staple boot for me - especially with the hidden wedge!


----------



## Sol Ryan

Thinking about a Road Trip to Charlotte area outlets. Is the Rack there any good?


----------



## francesmonique

2 Chloe Hudson’s 
Both are$999 
The black one has seen better days


----------



## stylelaw

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 4147950
> View attachment 4147951
> View attachment 4147953
> View attachment 4147954
> 
> 
> Spotted. CLs and Valentino Rockstud wedge were size 37.5 and priced $215.97. The YSL sandals were priced $259.97.


DYING!!!!! My size. Wish I had seen this earlier I am certain someone snagged them already. If not please PM me!


----------



## krissa

At the herald square location about to put back white jelly Valentino sandals $249 with box 38.5


----------



## mzbaglady1

krissa said:


> At the herald square location about to put back white jelly Valentino sandals $249 with box 38.5


I think I spotted these sandals the next day. Posting picture.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted all wt small sizes CL 6 to 6.5 299.97. Tod's driving shoe size 9 169.97. Jimmy Choo sock bootie size 6 299.00.


----------



## vt2159

scgirl212 said:


> Thank you! I definitely will! So here’s the weird thing..I saw it pop up last night and stay up for over 12 hours even though it always said “sold out”.
> 
> So I went into Nordstrom today and asked about it and lo and behold there was 1 left in the company and the nice SA called and they had it! It must have been a glitch online or something. Ive never been this lucky!



My SA miraculously located one for me last week and I just got it! I love the style and size, m and I hope you’re loving your bag, too!


----------



## krissa

mzbaglady1 said:


> I think I spotted these sandals the next day. Posting picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152800



I thought I posted the pic last night and it just told me I had a saved draft, lol.


----------



## krissa

Thought I posted these last night, but I found a few designer shoe transfers, both $229.97



FYI I didn’t try these on, lol. 





I was surprised to find basic loubs in the rack, but these are very narrow/run small. 

https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/chri...=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=IVORY


----------



## scgirl212

vt2159 said:


> My SA miraculously located one for me last week and I just got it! I love the style and size, m and I hope you’re loving your bag, too!



Yay! I’m so happy for you! I love mine! It’s been perfect for me with a new baby!


----------



## mzbaglady1

krissa said:


> I thought I posted the pic last night and it just told me I had a saved draft, lol.


----------



## Michelle1x

So I popped into a few Norcal racks today.  I found absolutely nothing- not even any junk stuff like cheap Wildfox for my daughter.

^^Beginning of rant, nothing new here but I feel like venting....
I frequented multiple racks and this thread starting about 2014 - which was when I started freelancing.  Back then, people complained that Rack was so much better when there were only 3 SF bay area racks (Colma, San Leandro and Westgate).  By 2014, there were about 7 racks here.  Nonetheless, I always found good deals and accumulated some great designer bags (A&R tag) at 70-85% off, including a Bal city and Rockstud camo clutch.  I even *passed over* a Gucci disco bag once because it was a wierd red color.  The clearance clothing section was huge then esp at the Palo Alto rack, and all the designer stuff was mixed in so it took time.  If you went in the morning you could get St John tees at $19, lots of stuff under $30 and that was before CTR.  If you spent the time, you could get deals.
Today- there are almost no A&R bags anymore.  The rack designer section is broken out into "designer row" and the clearance section is 1/4 the size it used to be.
There are fewer full line Nordstrom stores and they all stock less inventory, so less available at Rack.  I'm not sure its worth going to Rack anymore.
^^end of rant

I bought 2 Longchamp le pliage cuirs at the Anniversary sale.  

PSA: The le pliage meow is back- they have this at a few stores not just Nordstrom,
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longch...adcrumb=Home/Brands/Longchamp&color=blue navy


----------



## scgirl212

Sometimes the Rack gods smile upon you and you find a pair of Manolo Hangisi flats in your size for $200!


----------



## bagnshoe

scgirl212 said:


> Sometimes the Rack gods smile upon you and you find a pair of Manolo Hangisi flats in your size for $200!
> 
> View attachment 4154346



Wow Price . Classic flat . May I ask where you found it at ?


----------



## krissa

Michelle1x said:


> So I popped into a few Norcal racks today.  I found absolutely nothing- not even any junk stuff like cheap Wildfox for my daughter.
> 
> ^^Beginning of rant, nothing new here but I feel like venting....
> I frequented multiple racks and this thread starting about 2014 - which was when I started freelancing.  Back then, people complained that Rack was so much better when there were only 3 SF bay area racks (Colma, San Leandro and Westgate).  By 2014, there were about 7 racks here.  Nonetheless, I always found good deals and accumulated some great designer bags (A&R tag) at 70-85% off, including a Bal city and Rockstud camo clutch.  I even *passed over* a Gucci disco bag once because it was a wierd red color.  The clearance clothing section was huge then esp at the Palo Alto rack, and all the designer stuff was mixed in so it took time.  If you went in the morning you could get St John tees at $19, lots of stuff under $30 and that was before CTR.  If you spent the time, you could get deals.
> Today- there are almost no A&R bags anymore.  The rack designer section is broken out into "designer row" and the clearance section is 1/4 the size it used to be.
> There are fewer full line Nordstrom stores and they all stock less inventory, so less available at Rack.  I'm not sure its worth going to Rack anymore.
> ^^end of rant
> 
> I bought 2 Longchamp le pliage cuirs at the Anniversary sale.
> 
> PSA: The le pliage meow is back- they have this at a few stores not just Nordstrom,
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-large-le-pliage-miaou-tote/4105301?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Brands/Longchamp&color=blue navy



Those good days are long gone. That’s around the time I worked there and you could get tons of nqc or transfers with red tags for clear the rack. I got my Burberry quilted for less than $150 and a good selection of handbags. Retail is dying tho, so I understand.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted yesterday 
Hawaii 
No chargesends


----------



## Miss Burberry

I found these 2 at my rack yesterday, both 85% off. $25 for the Rails embellished button down and $15 for the CeCe sweater. Love them both and I was pleasantly surprised to find them. I never find anything good at my rack as we don't have a full line store in the entire state.


----------



## Luv n bags

I ordered these from HauteLook, but they had a NR sticker on them.  $129, regularly $2xx (I have a few pairs that I purchased for full price).

I love these Sorel booties.  So comfy I can shop in these! My only pair with the sheepskin lining.


----------



## bagnutt

scgirl212 said:


> Sometimes the Rack gods smile upon you and you find a pair of Manolo Hangisi flats in your size for $200!
> 
> View attachment 4154346



That’s a great deal for Hangisi.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

scgirl212 said:


> Sometimes the Rack gods smile upon you and you find a pair of Manolo Hangisi flats in your size for $200!
> 
> View attachment 4154346



Great find!!


----------



## scgirl212

bagnutt said:


> That’s a great deal for Hangisi.


 
Thank you! It almost makes up for the blue high heeled pair I left behind about 2 years ago for $200. I have no idea why I did that and it’s haunted me ever since!


----------



## scgirl212

ballerinakgurl said:


> Great find!!



Thank you!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Picked these CL wedges up today for $215 and it’s not refurbished! Still $745
View attachment 4155835
View attachment 4155836


----------



## Michelle1x

Anybody know if the next CTR is labor day?  Labor day is Monday Sept 3- so if convention holds I would expect CTR to start the prior friday (aug 31).
They used to put all the CTR dates on my Nordstromcard home page but I don't see anything this time.


----------



## incurablehumanist

Hello ladies!! Haven't posted in a while as a lot of the items I've found these past months have been mid-range brands (Vince, Joie, AG, Rebecca Taylor, etc) silk tops and pants priced $30-50. While I'm not complaining, I haven't been particularly elated by any Rack purchases... until yesterday!! 

Wandered to the shoe section while waiting for a post-dinner train... and a gray Eileen Fisher box caught my eye in the size 5 section. I pulled them out of the box, tried them on, and then looked at the price...

from $235 to $0.01~




wore them to work today and they were veryyyy comfy


----------



## ks7012

Wow, what a steal! I’ve always wondered, why are some of their items priced that low? I need to hit up Nordstrom rack this weekend 



incurablehumanist said:


> Hello ladies!! Haven't posted in a while as a lot of the items I've found these past months have been mid-range brands (Vince, Joie, AG, Rebecca Taylor, etc) silk tops and pants priced $30-50. While I'm not complaining, I haven't been particularly elated by any Rack purchases... until yesterday!!
> 
> Wandered to the shoe section while waiting for a post-dinner train... and a gray Eileen Fisher box caught my eye in the size 5 section. I pulled them out of the box, tried them on, and then looked at the price...
> 
> from $235 to $0.01~
> 
> View attachment 4158584
> View attachment 4158586
> 
> wore them to work today and they were veryyyy comfy


----------



## francesmonique

Stopped by Nordstrom Rack last night right before closing.
All the Racks in my area seem to have the Chloe Hudson’s 

Spotted these Dior’s worn and refurbished for $250 size 10 




Also got my first penny find! Picked up this rag & bone scarf for 1 penny [emoji4]


----------



## 100318

Size 12 Valentino heels at 76% off at the Boston Rack


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Purchased this MCM backpack for $180. I really like the style and it’s such a good deal, but when I got home I noticed discoloring on the top corner of the front pocket. Should I keep it or return it?


----------



## labellavita27

scgirl212 said:


> Sometimes the Rack gods smile upon you and you find a pair of Manolo Hangisi flats in your size for $200!
> 
> View attachment 4154346



I have been wishing for that to happen to me lol


----------



## Tomsmom

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Purchased this MCM backpack for $180. I really like the style and it’s such a good deal, but when I got home I noticed discoloring on the top corner of the front pocket. Should I keep it or return it?
> View attachment 4160285
> View attachment 4160286
> View attachment 4160287


It doesn’t look that bad in the picture I think I would keep it


----------



## natalia0128

anyone up for this Givenchy 60% off from original price. DM me for SA.If she can pur on hold. I will return it soon.  serious buyer only


----------



## ann_iowa

First time seeing high end designer shoes at my rack. But I have to say this is very uncomfortable to wear.


----------



## bagnutt

francesmonique said:


> Stopped by Nordstrom Rack last night right before closing.
> All the Racks in my area seem to have the Chloe Hudson’s
> 
> Spotted these Dior’s worn and refurbished for $250 size 10
> 
> View attachment 4159682
> 
> 
> Also got my first penny find! Picked up this rag & bone scarf for 1 penny [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4159684



I have two of those cotton bandanas and love them! Awesome [emoji882][emoji882][emoji882]
Cute shoes too


----------



## bagnutt

Found a couple of items tonight
Balmain sunnies with case, cleaning cloth and outer box $21
Michele Deco bracelet/band $90


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted mens Moncler various sizes and prices. Vests, jackets, sweaters, hoodies. From 299 to 900.00


----------



## jappel13

mzbaglady1 said:


> Spotted mens Moncler various sizes and prices. Vests, jackets, sweaters, hoodies. From 299 to 900.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168962
> View attachment 4168963
> View attachment 4168964



Which location?

Thanks!


----------



## mzbaglady1

jappel13 said:


> Which location?
> 
> Thanks!


I pm'd you.


----------



## VernisCerise

Does anybody know when next CTR is? TIA


----------



## ALNYC

VernisCerise said:


> Does anybody know when next CTR is? TIA


NR Twitter says next CTR is 8/31-9/3.


----------



## VernisCerise

ALNYC said:


> NR Twitter says next CTR is 8/31-9/3.



Thank you!


----------



## bagnutt

If anyone lives in LA, run over to Beverly Connection. There’s a ton of Burberry / Burberry Psorum shoes white tagged $99.97, with boxes, cards and dust bags


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted at Beverly Connection
McQueen tote $469
Burberry tote $749


----------



## bagnutt

Trench coats
Celine $909
McQueen $798


----------



## bagnutt

Rockstud
Small chain bag $1799
Mules $749


----------



## incessantlyXchic

francesmonique said:


> Stopped by Nordstrom Rack last night right before closing.
> All the Racks in my area seem to have the Chloe Hudson’s
> 
> Spotted these Dior’s worn and refurbished for $250 size 10
> 
> View attachment 4159682
> 
> 
> Also got my first penny find! Picked up this rag & bone scarf for 1 penny [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4159684


how do you know when something is refurbished? i never noticed these items at rack's.


----------



## rutabaga

The tag will note "worn and refurbished" or "altered and refurbished"... possibly NR trying to resell a worn/used item that was accepted as a return 

For shoes, this usually means it's been resoled with a black material over the original sole.


----------



## bankygirl

bagnutt said:


> If anyone lives in LA, run over to Beverly Connection. There’s a ton of Burberry / Burberry Psorum shoes white tagged $99.97, with boxes, cards and dust bags
> 
> View attachment 4170723



Great finds Bagnutt!


----------



## joanah

Saw this on someone’s Instagram... how is that possible!!! I can’t even find a pair hahaha


----------



## bagnutt

joanah said:


> Saw this on someone’s Instagram... how is that possible!!! I can’t even find a pair hahaha



Is this from a private account?

Speaking of IG, someone posted a haul and most of the items had purple tags. Has anyone seen these in store? And are they “final sale”?


----------



## Footygirl

joanah said:


> Saw this on someone’s Instagram... how is that possible!!! I can’t even find a pair hahaha


I sww that shoe haul also. Definitely has a hookup to buy 7+ pairs of Gucci, Valentino rockstuds, 8+ pairs of Loubs, 4+ pairs of Manolos for as she put it “less than the retail of one shoe”


----------



## Footygirl

bagnutt said:


> Is this from a private account?
> 
> Speaking of IG, someone posted a haul and most of the items had purple tags. Has anyone seen these in store? And are they “final sale”?
> View attachment 4174688


They are called NQC items. items are non returnable...


----------



## intrigue

As a disclaimer, this is not my haul. 
I’m in awe.


----------



## incessantlyXchic

intrigue said:


> As a disclaimer, this is not my haul.
> I’m in awe.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174712
> 
> View attachment 4174713
> 
> View attachment 4174714
> 
> View attachment 4174715


do you mind sharing her IG page? i'd like to follow her!! super envious and jealous, that's insane!!!!


----------



## sarasmom

Can someone dm me the IG page also please, would like to see other finds

Never mind I just realized I already follow her lol


----------



## joanah

intrigue said:


> As a disclaimer, this is not my haul.
> I’m in awe.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174712
> 
> View attachment 4174713
> 
> View attachment 4174714
> 
> View attachment 4174715


 Insane!!!!! I can hardly find one pair


----------



## francesmonique

incessantlyXchic said:


> how do you know when something is refurbished? i never noticed these items at rack's.



It will usually say so on the tag itself, above the price


----------



## mzbaglady1

intrigue said:


> As a disclaimer, this is not my haul.
> I’m in awe.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174712
> 
> View attachment 4174713
> 
> View attachment 4174714
> 
> View attachment 4174715


This looks like a group of reseller's working with probably a sales associate. There is no way that you can load up a shopping cart which looks like the whole inventory of one store. Some of those shoe size's looks like different sizes. And I have seen the employees grabbing the Louboutins off the selling floor for themselves. What I don't understand is why the stores are not limiting the sale of designer items. There used to be signs posted on designer shoe's at the LastCall store years ago. How did this shopper know what date and probably time this merchandise was going to be on the selling floor? The person was tipped off.


----------



## Michelle1x

bagnutt said:


> Is this from a private account?
> 
> Speaking of IG, someone posted a haul and most of the items had purple tags. Has anyone seen these in store? And are they “final sale”?
> View attachment 4174688


I was just at some SF area racks and saw no purple tags.
On Saturday, there seemed like a lot of junk marked down to $19.97.  Total junk though.
Only thing notable was the bathing suits, good deals there and an ok selection.



mzbaglady1 said:


> This looks like a group of reseller's working with probably a sales associate. There is no way that you can load up a shopping cart which looks like the whole inventory of one store. Some of those shoe size's looks like different sizes. And I have seen the employees grabbing the Louboutins off the selling floor for themselves. What I don't understand is why the stores are not limiting the sale of designer items. There used to be signs posted on designer shoe's at the LastCall store years ago. How did this shopper know what date and probably time this merchandise was going to be on the selling floor? The person was tipped off.


And this person says the combined total $$ of all of these is less than one pair retail?  The absolute BEST I have seen at rack lately is about 65% off.


----------



## intrigue

mzbaglady1 said:


> This looks like a group of reseller's working with probably a sales associate. There is no way that you can load up a shopping cart which looks like the whole inventory of one store. Some of those shoe size's looks like different sizes. And I have seen the employees grabbing the Louboutins off the selling floor for themselves. What I don't understand is why the stores are not limiting the sale of designer items. There used to be signs posted on designer shoe's at the LastCall store years ago. How did this shopper know what date and probably time this merchandise was going to be on the selling floor? The person was tipped off.



I agree. This particular person has the most amazing rack hauls. There are days she finds multiple designer bags (YSL, Burberry, etc)


----------



## Footygirl

mzbaglady1 said:


> This looks like a group of reseller's working with probably a sales associate. There is no way that you can load up a shopping cart which looks like the whole inventory of one store. Some of those shoe size's looks like different sizes. And I have seen the employees grabbing the Louboutins off the selling floor for themselves. What I don't understand is why the stores are not limiting the sale of designer items. There used to be signs posted on designer shoe's at the LastCall store years ago. How did this shopper know what date and probably time this merchandise was going to be on the selling floor? The person was tipped off.



She posted this last night. It’s definitely a group of resellers. I know she posted previously (now deleted) that she was a reseller. Are they leaving anything for normal shoppers? It doesn’t appear so


----------



## mzbaglady1

Footygirl said:


> She posted this last night. It’s definitely a group of resellers. I know she posted previously (now deleted) that she was a reseller. Are they leaving anything for normal shoppers? It doesn’t appear so


I get up at the Rack early mornings also. I think right before the CTR sale the store puts out more red tag items on the selling floor. I was in the store early morning last week and on the cart the supervisor had some merchandise she was putting on the selling floor but did not put the red tag merchandise on the floor. I just find it appalling that a group of people can run up into a store or sample sale and wipe out the inventory and it looks like nothing is going to be done about this.


----------



## Footygirl

mzbaglady1 said:


> I get up at the Rack early mornings also. I think right before the CTR sale the store puts out more red tag items on the selling floor. I was in the store early morning last week and on the cart the supervisor had some merchandise she was putting on the selling floor but did not put the red tag merchandise on the floor. I just find it appalling that a group of people can run up into a store or sample sale and wipe out the inventory and it looks like nothing is going to be done about this.


 The girl doing this is actually quite popular on this forum. She used to post on here regularly.  She used to post that items were on hold under different names each day. Several people have called and complained about her but nothing has been done to stop it.  Also, her connection at the store is letting her know when somebody does call in to complain, because previously she posted when she got Louboutins for a penny on her social media that someone called and complained about her. Sooo it’s definitely an inside thing happening, and it’s been going on for years. She has posts on here dating back to 2014.  Apparently Nordstrom Rack corporate thinks this isn’t an issue which seems odd because there are several other resellers that I have seen get banned


----------



## mzbaglady1

Footygirl said:


> The girl doing this is actually quite popular on this forum. She used to post on here regularly.  She used to post that items were on hold under different names each day. Several people have called and complained about her but nothing has been done to stop it.  Also, her connection at the store is letting her know when somebody does call in to complain, because previously she posted when she got Louboutins for a penny on her social media that someone called and complained about her. Sooo it’s definitely an inside thing happening, and it’s been going on for years. She has posts on here dating back to 2014.  Apparently Nordstrom Rack corporate thinks this isn’t an issue which seems odd because there are several other resellers that I have seen get banned


I saw the thread about reseller's on this blog and it got messy.  I was just at an event at a Lastcall store and it was a mother and daughter team that snatched up the majority of the high end designer handbags. I complained to corporate and several other customer complained on social media. I think if more people complained on these corporations social media website I believe they will make some changes.


----------



## ilysukixD

mzbaglady1 said:


> Spotted mens Moncler various sizes and prices. Vests, jackets, sweaters, hoodies. From 299 to 900.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168962
> View attachment 4168963
> View attachment 4168964



Which location??!


----------



## incessantlyXchic

sarasmom said:


> Can someone dm me the IG page also please, would like to see other finds
> 
> Never mind I just realized I already follow her lol


lol! would you mind informing me? i'd like to get in on this "super sale" viewing action ;P


----------



## incessantlyXchic

mzbaglady1 said:


> I saw the thread about reseller's on this blog and it got messy.  I was just at an event at a Lastcall store and it was a mother and daughter team that snatched up the majority of the high end designer handbags. I complained to corporate and several other customer complained on social media. I think if more people complained on these corporations social media website I believe they will make some changes.


what's her page name?


----------



## Sarahp103

This particular seller commented on one of her posts saying that her local store is a Designated Designer Rack - does anyone know how you find out where these types of stores are? 
I am in Chicago so if there was one nearby I’d go. The Rack Downtown has some designer stuff but it’s always expensive still. Not like the bargains she finds


----------



## Footygirl

Sarahp103 said:


> This particular seller commented on one of her posts saying that her local store is a Designated Designer Rack - does anyone know how you find out where these types of stores are?
> I am in Chicago so if there was one nearby I’d go. The Rack Downtown has some designer stuff but it’s always expensive still. Not like the bargains she finds


Dont count on finding anything like what she’s finding. The deals she’s getting likely don’t hit the sales floor for public consumption. I’m sure there are not many employees willing to risk their job to hook anyone up like what she’s getting. Plus you would have to find a store with management that would actually allow something completely forbidden by normal company policy.


----------



## gillianna

You might be surprised to know that management at many upscale stores know what’s going on and allows it.  I had quite a few friends in high end retail and some outlet stores.  Things were held in the back for employees on a weekly basis.  Their friends or relatives would come and get them.  Or they were held to wait out major markdowns and then sold 9-12 months later for major discounts.  
 Do you think management at these stores who are friends with certain employees are not going to do favors or look the other way.  Rules by the book were never followed.


----------



## Footygirl

gillianna said:


> You might be surprised to know that management at many upscale stores know what’s going on and allows it.  I had quite a few friends in high end retail and some outlet stores.  Things were held in the back for employees on a weekly basis.  Their friends or relatives would come and get them.  Or they were held to wait out major markdowns and then sold 9-12 months later for major discounts.
> Do you think management at these stores who are friends with certain employees are not going to do favors or look the other way.  Rules by the book were never followed.


Im not suprised actually. Im sure there tons of situations like that which goes on behind the scenes. I think most people just dont brag about it, they take their deals and keep it moving.


----------



## mzbaglady1

gillianna said:


> You might be surprised to know that management at many upscale stores know what’s going on and allows it.  I had quite a few friends in high end retail and some outlet stores.  Things were held in the back for employees on a weekly basis.  Their friends or relatives would come and get them.  Or they were held to wait out major markdowns and then sold 9-12 months later for major discounts.
> Do you think management at these stores who are friends with certain employees are not going to do favors or look the other way.  Rules by the book were never followed.


This is true. But one of the larger department stores security comes in at night and pull out old holds on a regular basis. Around inventory time all merchandise has to be counted so holds have to go back on the floor. I just recently purchased a pair of shoe's by just asking did they have a larger size. On the shoe it was marked last pair which was two sizes too small. The associate looked into the system which showed a larger size. I just realized the larger size shoe was being held for either an employee or a customer. I also purchased another pair of shoe's where the employee was restocking the floor put the box aside to probably put back in the back to purchase later. I just happen to be standing by the cart and took the shoes.


----------



## bagnutt

Footygirl said:


> The girl doing this is actually quite popular on this forum. She used to post on here regularly.  She used to post that items were on hold under different names each day. Several people have called and complained about her but nothing has been done to stop it.  Also, her connection at the store is letting her know when somebody does call in to complain, because previously she posted when she got Louboutins for a penny on her social media that someone called and complained about her. Sooo it’s definitely an inside thing happening, and it’s been going on for years. She has posts on here dating back to 2014.  Apparently Nordstrom Rack corporate thinks this isn’t an issue which seems odd because there are several other resellers that I have seen get banned



Is this the girl that shops in the Houston / DFW area?


----------



## Michelle1x

Footygirl said:


> The girl doing this is actually quite popular on this forum. She used to post on here regularly.  She used to post that items were on hold under different names each day. Several people have called and complained about her but nothing has been done to stop it.  Also, her connection at the store is letting her know when somebody does call in to complain, because previously she posted when she got Louboutins for a penny on her social media that someone called and complained about her. Sooo it’s definitely an inside thing happening, and it’s been going on for years. She has posts on here dating back to 2014.  Apparently Nordstrom Rack corporate thinks this isn’t an issue which seems odd because there are several other resellers that I have seen get banned


Resellers are a double edge sword for discount retailers though.  It would be hard to dictate a comprehensive policy at corporate, they probably leave it up to individual stores which means there are no rules.
I definitely buy more, knowing that I can always sell stuff on ebay or posh when I get tired of it (or I get too fat, or my daughter doesn't want it - etc).  There is no way to police resellers who are purely resellers vs individuals selling their own stuff.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Spotted Chanel RTW for the first time today. Too bad it was way too big [emoji25]


----------



## Tomsmom

Marc Jacobs sunglasses 49.97.


----------



## itsmree

sarasmom said:


> Can someone dm me the IG page also please, would like to see other finds
> 
> Never mind I just realized I already follow her lol


hey there
can you share her ig page... i have just spent an hour hashtag searching and only got past 3 days.. i will never find it LOL


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
Hawaii 
No chargesends 
First time seeing a Christian Louboutin bag




J W Anderson bag




Ysl




A few Gucci scarves


----------



## cinderella0087

Looks like that scarf is online too! 

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...r=SAND&sid=972549@cm_sp=share-_-app-_-message


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted all  wt.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Christian loubouton booties 299.00 size 8. Prada sandals 100+ size 6. Rt. Prada suede wedges size 9 250.00


----------



## bagnutt

CTR is live on the website, but it’s super buggy. Seems like everything is showing as “sold out” and designer name searches aren’t working....


----------



## Luv n bags

I found these booties for $179.  Still selling at full price.  I checked for other sizes, but there were no more in the system


----------



## jkhuu623

hellokimmiee said:


> Spotted Chanel RTW for the first time today. Too bad it was way too big [emoji25]
> 
> View attachment 4176632
> 
> View attachment 4176639



Which rack is this! I think I can fit a 48! TIA


----------



## Lzamare

bagnutt said:


> Is this from a private account?
> 
> Speaking of IG, someone posted a haul and most of the items had purple tags. Has anyone seen these in store? And are they “final sale”?
> View attachment 4174688


 I have seen purple tags here in LA and in Chicago, more on shoes than clothing and yes they resemble those and say Final Sale


----------



## mzbaglady1

This clear the rack sale I found one pair of Valentino tribal sandal rt 236.00. Christian Dior shoe booties wt 299.00 I can actually walk and stand in these. Prada mules wt 229.00 and Stuart Weitzman lowland boots 250.00. The Chloe scallop pumps was found at Saks off 5th 150.00.


----------



## ilysukixD

mzbaglady1 said:


> View attachment 4181234
> View attachment 4181235
> View attachment 4181236
> View attachment 4181237
> View attachment 4181238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This clear the rack sale I found one pair of Valentino tribal sandal rt 236.00. Christian Dior shoe booties wt 299.00 I can actually walk and stand in these. Prada mules wt 229.00 and Stuart Weitzman lowland boots 250.00. The Chloe scallop pumps was found at Saks off 5th 150.00.



Great haul!! Love every single item!


----------



## NatFree

sarasmom said:


> Can someone dm me the IG page also please, would like to see other finds
> 
> Never mind I just realized I already follow her lol


Can you send her IG page - I'd love to to follow and see her finds!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted 2 Burberry scarves today


----------



## ThisVNchick

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted 2 Burberry scarves today
> View attachment 4182864
> 
> View attachment 4182865



Those are actually reasonably priced! Can’t remember the last time I saw Burberry scarves around the $100 mark...


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted Christian loubouton size 40 wt 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 250.00. My heart ached and my eyes crossed when I tried to stand up in these shoes.


----------



## Michelle1x

mzbaglady1 said:


> 250.00. My heart ached and my eyes crossed when I tried to stand up in these shoes.



You got that right.  You know what I think?  I think it is actually *harder* to find high end comfort shoes like Arche and Finn Comfort at Rack vs CLs!


----------



## marwaaa

mzbaglady1 said:


> Spotted Christian loubouton size 40 wt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184316
> View attachment 4184317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250.00. My heart ached and my eyes crossed when I tried to stand up in these shoes.



Which location was this?


----------



## mzbaglady1

ilysukixD said:


> Great haul!! Love every single item!


Thank you.


----------



## sarasmom

mzbaglady1 said:


> Spotted Christian loubouton size 40 wt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184316
> View attachment 4184317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250.00. My heart ached and my eyes crossed when I tried to stand up in these shoes.



I saw the same pair in my size about a month ago. I was so happy I finally found some in my size, put them on and realized I will never be able to walk in them lol. Put them back and cried to myself


----------



## pinky7129

Spotted this beauty at 31st


----------



## mzbaglady1

sarasmom said:


> I saw the same pair in my size about a month ago. I was so happy I finally found some in my size, put them on and realized I will never be able to walk in them lol. Put them back and cried to myself


Aaaawww I am glad I'm not alone.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

pinky7129 said:


> View attachment 4185769
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted this beauty at 31st


Did you get it? How much was it?


----------



## pinky7129

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Did you get it? How much was it?



I did! It was $425, they also had a saint laurant sac de Jour and a tan one. Plenty of Valentino pieces as well


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

pinky7129 said:


> I did! It was $425, they also had a saint laurant sac de Jour and a tan one. Plenty of Valentino pieces as well



Congratulations!! The week I’m not in NY lol


----------



## scgirl212

These Dior came home with me! They’re so pretty!


----------



## AnnaFreud

My second pair of CLs from NR! WT $197. As I was approaching the table with all the designer shoes, another lady actually had these in her hand and decided to put them back. I thought for sure it was because they were $500. When I saw that they were W/R, I grabbed them and promptly placed them in my cart. *happydance*


----------



## afsweet

scgirl212 said:


> These Dior came home with me! They’re so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4186547



these are so pretty!


----------



## Michelle1x

Anybody know when the next CTR is?  I feel like a broken record asking this 
Nordstrom.com just marked down a TON of spring shoes to 60% off.  Last week at Rack, my store had almost no shoes.  I'm thinking these are going to show up.


----------



## abmab

What is WT


----------



## bagnshoe

abmab said:


> What is WT



White tagged .


----------



## SohoChic

So today I scored an amazing bag at Nordstrom Rack in NYC.  Valentino Clutch Rockstud Leather Clutch in black leather.  It was there for $593 retail $1,795  and yes the tag says refurbished but it looks amazing and new.  I saw it last night and decided to leave it.  Then ran back over this morning and bought it.  So happy


----------



## marwaaa

SohoChic said:


> So today I scored an amazing bag at Nordstrom Rack in NYC.  Valentino Clutch Rockstud Leather Clutch in black leather.  It was there for $593 retail $1,795  and yes the tag says refurbished but it looks amazing and new.  I saw it last night and decided to leave it.  Then ran back over this morning and bought it.  So happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190230
> View attachment 4190231
> View attachment 4190232



Amazing find, it looks like it’s in great shape!! Congrats [emoji173]️


----------



## aidore

scgirl212 said:


> These Dior came home with me! They’re so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4186547



Love it. How much they were?


----------



## mzbaglady1

I just spoke to an employee of Nordstrom rack. He said and showed me on his phone pictures of the wr designer shoes and handbags that came in recently. What I saw was several  carts of high end designer shoes what looked like either hundreds or thousands of shoes on this cart. I had to ask how many of these items are the employees grabbing before the public gets inside of the store?  He said 1 pair of shoes the employee are allowed to purchase. This employee did confirm certain customers might get a heads up when the merchandise is in the store. ***Disclaimer this is probably how the resellers get all the good merchandise! This person said what he just showed me the shoe sales for that day was at least 70,000. The large shipment of  wr shoes and probably handbags comes in 4 times a year and its random. This employee said November they might receive the next large shipment of high end designer merchandise. Tjmaxx had their designer event around the same time Nordstrom Rack received their high end merchandise. I also noticed in the vicinity of these two Nordstrom Racks and the Tjmaxx  a couple of consignment shops had a lot of high end designer merchandise.


----------



## Michelle1x

mzbaglady1 said:


> I just spoke to an employee of Nordstrom rack. He said and showed me on his phone pictures of the wr designer shoes and handbags that came in recently. What I saw was several  carts of high end designer shoes what looked like either hundreds or thousands of shoes on this cart. I had to ask how many of these items are the employees grabbing before the public gets inside of the store?  He said 1 pair of shoes the employee are allowed to purchase. This employee did confirm certain customers might get a heads up when the merchandise is in the store. ***Disclaimer this is probably how the resellers get all the good merchandise! This person said what he just showed me the shoe sales for that day was at least 70,000. The large shipment of  wr shoes and probably handbags comes in 4 times a year and its random. This employee said November they might receive the next large shipment of high end designer merchandise. Tjmaxx had their designer event around the same time Nordstrom Rack received their high end merchandise. I also noticed in the vicinity of these two Nordstrom Racks and the Tjmaxx  a couple of consignment shops had a lot of high end designer merchandise.


What I'd like to know, is how are these volumes different than what came to Rack 3 years ago (2015).  There were fewer Racks then also.
I used to find tremendous W&R bags at my Rack, all posted here- I got a bal, rockstud, McQueen Demanta, Burberry - you name it, in 2015.  There were resellers then too, but so much inventory that more was available for me.

Back then, the full line stores stocked much more.  There is very little inventory in the full line stores these days.


----------



## cinderella0087

Downtown Seattle had a designer W&R shipment. Miu Miu, Jimmy Choo, Alexander Wang in shoes. Burberry and Stella in bags. Just left there!

ETA: Prada, Manolo and Saint Laurent in shoes also. 

I snagged these for $198!

https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/jimmy-choo-liz-dorsay-pump-women/4831884

View attachment 4192004


----------



## Trever Smith

New member here, long time rack shopper. I'm loving seeing all of these finds, makes me want to hit the store more often.. haha. So the other day I went to return a Moncler polo (purchased at Nordstrom) to Nordstrom Rack, and the associate like low-key flipped out and was so excited. Under his breath he was like, I wonder how much this is going for.. or something like that. He started to scan the item. I thought he was talking to me, so I was like, what? He noticed me watching what he was doing, so he stopped trying to scan it and didn't proeed until I walked away. Obviously I didn't get an explanation for his reaction, but I'm guessing he was probably going to buy it when I left? I'm so curious.

So here's my question, when someone returns an item purchased at a normal Nordstrom to a Nordstrom Rack, what happens to it? Will it then be re-sold at that Nordstrom Rack? Will it be discounted? If not, I'm not really sure why the associate was so excited. He can just go buy one at full retail online..

Anyone have an answer to this?


----------



## buyingpig

Trever Smith said:


> New member here, long time rack shopper. I'm loving seeing all of these finds, makes me want to hit the store more often.. haha. So the other day I went to return a Moncler polo (purchased at Nordstrom) to Nordstrom Rack, and the associate like low-key flipped out and was so excited. Under his breath he was like, I wonder how much this is going for.. or something like that. He started to scan the item. I thought he was talking to me, so I was like, what? He noticed me watching what he was doing, so he stopped trying to scan it and didn't proeed until I walked away. Obviously I didn't get an explanation for his reaction, but I'm guessing he was probably going to buy it when I left? I'm so curious.
> 
> So here's my question, when someone returns an item purchased at a normal Nordstrom to a Nordstrom Rack, what happens to it? Will it then be re-sold at that Nordstrom Rack? Will it be discounted? If not, I'm not really sure why the associate was so excited. He can just go buy one at full retail online..
> 
> Anyone have an answer to this?


I am not sure when your return happened. I see signs at all my rack stores that they are no longer taking returns from regular Nordstrom stores. Maybe your local store is still doing it? I believe they are trying to stop this practice. 

Years ago, a rack store manager told me,  they were not allowed to sell main store returns at all (at msrp or discounted). The items get transferred back to Nordstrom stores.  I am not sure if this is the case with your store. 

Regardless, if the item isn't on sale in the  Nordstrom system. It would scan up as regular price even on the rack system.


----------



## Trever Smith

buyingpig said:


> I am not sure when your return happened. I see signs at all my rack stores that they are no longer taking returns from regular Nordstrom stores. Maybe your local store is still doing it? I believe they are trying to stop this practice.
> 
> Years ago, a rack store manager told me,  they were not allowed to sell main store returns at all (at msrp or discounted). The items get transferred back to Nordstrom stores.  I am not sure if this is the case with your store.
> 
> Regardless, if the item isn't on sale in the  Nordstrom system. It would scan up as regular price even on the rack system.



This was 2 weeks ago? I've never seen any signs like that in any Nordstrom Rack that I've been in. Nordstrom is further away from me that the rack, so I'd hate to see this happen..

Thanks for the info, it's good to know! But I've just got to wonder what that employee was up to, you know?


----------



## incurablehumanist

Has anyone seen Nordstrom's new loyalty program? There are a few changes, the one most pertinent to this thread being that now Cardmembers have early access to Clear the Rack. It looks like Nordstrom will launch "Nordy Club" (that's the name of the program......) in October.


----------



## cinderella0087

incurablehumanist said:


> Has anyone seen Nordstrom's new loyalty program? There are a few changes, the one most pertinent to this thread being that now Cardmembers have early access to Clear the Rack. It looks like Nordstrom will launch "Nordy Club" (that's the name of the program......) in October.



Now that you say that, I remember doing a focus group on this and ranking the name of the “club” and the perks. Unfortunately it was so long ago I don’t remember the options. Where did you find info on this?? I’m level 3 right now so curious how this is fitting with their current rewards


----------



## Michelle1x

incurablehumanist said:


> Has anyone seen Nordstrom's new loyalty program? There are a few changes, the one most pertinent to this thread being that now Cardmembers have early access to Clear the Rack. It looks like Nordstrom will launch "Nordy Club" (that's the name of the program......) in October.


Sounds pretty good... I was excited until I thought about it... I think most resellers already are cardholders so competition will remain about the same...


----------



## restricter

I know it’s not Nordstrom Rack, but I had to share this score I got from  the clearance rack at Century 21 in NYC.  $2900 Louboutin boots for $299.40!  I had to look up the original retail since they never get that right and I almost fell over.


----------



## meowmix318

restricter said:


> I know it’s not Nordstrom Rack, but I had to share this score I got from  the clearance rack at Century 21 in NYC.  $2900 Louboutin boots for $299.40!  I had to look up the original retail since they never get that right and I almost fell over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194069


Excellent deal


----------



## nicole0612

hellokimmiee said:


> Spotted Chanel RTW for the first time today. Too bad it was way too big [emoji25]
> 
> View attachment 4176632
> 
> View attachment 4176639



Wow, I’ve never seen Chanel RTW either, and this was a fairly popular item. Which store was it?


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi everyone! Hope you all had a nice weekend. Just visited 2 racks today: persimmon place and the San Leandro rack but nothing exciting fro report. I walked out empty handed again! Hope you all have better luck than me. No designer shoes at either rack, no designer clothes, it was pretty much a bust for me.


----------



## hellokimmiee

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, I’ve never seen Chanel RTW either, and this was a fairly popular item. Which store was it?



State street in Chicago. They never have good clothes there so really unexpected.


----------



## Blueberry1

Where is the best Rack in Manhattan? I’ll be visiting soon...


----------



## nicole0612

hellokimmiee said:


> State street in Chicago. They never have good clothes there so really unexpected.



That is so interesting, thanks. I was surprised to see it because that item sold really well.


----------



## hedgwin99

Blueberry1 said:


> Where is the best Rack in Manhattan? I’ll be visiting soon...



I have seen people score good designer items in Union St Rack but you need to be there first thing in the AM. Or try Century 21 at WTC.


----------



## Michelle1x

Howdy neighbor.
Yeah I'm about to give up on Rack.  THere are a few onesy twosy items from the Anniversary sale, marked down further in the "new from Nordstrom" section- those are Zella, Halogen etc (non designer).  But no W&R bags anywhere like there used to be.
I still go, esp Clear the Rack but I find so little these days.
San Leandro esp has hit rock bottom.  When SL was one of 3 Racks in the area (Colma, Westgate and San Leandro)- it used to be a goldmine.  Somebody in front of me in line once, got a Balenciage Pom Pon at San Leandro.  Now they don't have anything.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted some refurb boxes today 
But nothing awesome


----------



## Michelle1x

Article on new Nordy club program.
https://www.retailtouchpoints.com/f...unch-new-nordy-club-loyalty-program-this-fall

The big difference seems to be 3 pts/dollar vs 2 points today.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Michelle1x said:


> Article on new Nordy club program.
> https://www.retailtouchpoints.com/f...unch-new-nordy-club-loyalty-program-this-fall
> 
> The big difference seems to be 3 pts/dollar vs 2 points today.


Thanks for posting this information. This thread has been slow for the last couple of clear the rack sales mostly postings are for wt merchandise.


----------



## Cthai

Ok so I found this today... about a year ago I really want this bag... was excited to see it today for a decent price ... but now I’m not sure and having second thoughts ... should I keep it?? It’s a nice neutral color for fall and I love that it have everything (crossbody strap and dust bag included) but I guess the hunt was so long that I mentally gave up lol


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Cthai said:


> View attachment 4197699
> View attachment 4197701
> 
> 
> Ok so I found this today... about a year ago I really want this bag... was excited to see it today for a decent price ... but now I’m not sure and having second thoughts ... should I keep it?? It’s a nice neutral color for fall and I love that it have everything (crossbody strap and dust bag included) but I guess the hunt was so long that I mentally gave up lol



I still love the Marcie and that’s a good price. I have the smaller one in Nut and love it.


----------



## pepperdiva

Blueberry1 said:


> Where is the best Rack in Manhattan? I’ll be visiting soon...



There are 2 in Manhattan.  The original one is in union square in a basement level. Go early. The newest one, opened last fall , is on 31st street and 6th Avenue and includes kids and home. Enjoy both!


----------



## Tomsmom

Cthai said:


> View attachment 4197699
> View attachment 4197701
> 
> 
> Ok so I found this today... about a year ago I really want this bag... was excited to see it today for a decent price ... but now I’m not sure and having second thoughts ... should I keep it?? It’s a nice neutral color for fall and I love that it have everything (crossbody strap and dust bag included) but I guess the hunt was so long that I mentally gave up lol


The bag is gorgeous, but if you’re not feeling it bring it back, that’s too much money to not be 100% thrilled.


----------



## cmm62

Cthai said:


> View attachment 4197699
> View attachment 4197701
> 
> 
> Ok so I found this today... about a year ago I really want this bag... was excited to see it today for a decent price ... but now I’m not sure and having second thoughts ... should I keep it?? It’s a nice neutral color for fall and I love that it have everything (crossbody strap and dust bag included) but I guess the hunt was so long that I mentally gave up lol



I agree with pp that you should be 100% thrilled with it, but its a beautiful bag, classic style, perfect neutral color and is in perfect condition. It's a great find IMHO (my rack NEVER has designer bags, womp womp).


----------



## Michelle1x

Not sure if anybody here stalks the regular nordstrom site- but these CLs keep going in and out of stock, for $237 which is better than Rack prices lately.
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/christian-louboutin-konstatina-pump/4568999


----------



## francesmonique

I’m in Palm Desert this weekend for work and stopped by the Nordstrom Rack. The best Nordstrom Rack I’ve been too in a long time! Tons of designer shoes (Valentino, Jimmy choo, a few YSL, and Chloe’s) for ) $300 and under.

Lots of designer clothing as well. 

I got a pair of longchamp pants for $11 and a 4 penny items


----------



## Cthai

cmm62 said:


> I agree with pp that you should be 100% thrilled with it, but its a beautiful bag, classic style, perfect neutral color and is in perfect condition. It's a great find IMHO (my rack NEVER has designer bags, womp womp).



Thank you ! My sister love it so she going to keep it. I do agree that any bag at such a price point you need to be happy not just sort of happy. At least my sister love it lol. I’m glad to had found it, just wasn’t as excited as I thought I would be.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Michelle1x said:


> Not sure if anybody here stalks the regular nordstrom site- but these CLs keep going in and out of stock, for $237 which is better than Rack prices lately.
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/christian-louboutin-konstatina-pump/4568999


They have a pom pom. I thought the site wasn't updated. 70% off. Yes when this shoe comes to the outlet it will probably be at a higher price.


----------



## sarasmom

Cthai said:


> View attachment 4197699
> View attachment 4197701
> 
> 
> Ok so I found this today... about a year ago I really want this bag... was excited to see it today for a decent price ... but now I’m not sure and having second thoughts ... should I keep it?? It’s a nice neutral color for fall and I love that it have everything (crossbody strap and dust bag included) but I guess the hunt was so long that I mentally gave up lol



I love that bag and have been searching for it also. I have never seen one at my store. Glad your sister decided to keep it


----------



## scgirl212

Ok. I can die happy. Chanel shoes $250!


----------



## bagnshoe

scgirl212 said:


> Ok. I can die happy. Chanel shoes $250!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202463



Wow . Awesome find! Congrats


----------



## hb925

scgirl212 said:


> Ok. I can die happy. Chanel shoes $250!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202463



Congrats! These look so comfy


----------



## Cthai

scgirl212 said:


> Ok. I can die happy. Chanel shoes $250!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202463



Amazing! They look super comfortable too


----------



## scgirl212

francesmonique said:


> I’m in Palm Desert this weekend for work and stopped by the Nordstrom Rack. The best Nordstrom Rack I’ve been too in a long time! Tons of designer shoes (Valentino, Jimmy choo, a few YSL, and Chloe’s) for ) $300 and under.
> 
> Lots of designer clothing as well.
> 
> I got a pair of longchamp pants for $11 and a 4 penny items



Yesssss! This location is where I found my Dior boots for a penny!


----------



## k5ml3k

scgirl212 said:


> Ok. I can die happy. Chanel shoes $250!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202463



Aw, gorgeous!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ag681

scgirl212 said:


> Ok. I can die happy. Chanel shoes $250!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202463


Congratulations!!! I almost fainted when I found a pair of Chanel boots for $299 at the Rack! Haha!


----------



## Mimmy

scgirl212 said:


> Ok. I can die happy. Chanel shoes $250!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202463



Congrats, scgirl212! Best Rack find that I have seen for awhile!


----------



## ag681

I was able to snag these last night  I’m a size US 8 sometimes US 8.5 depending on how it fits and these are a 39  I was hoping it runs small as I ordered a 38.5 Gucci mule and it was too small. We’ll see when it comes on Thursday!


----------



## Michelle1x

ag681 said:


> I was able to snag these last night  I’m a size US 8 sometimes US 8.5 depending on how it fits and these are a 39  I was hoping it runs small as I ordered a 38.5 Gucci mule and it was too small. We’ll see when it comes on Thursday!
> View attachment 4203332


You are my shoe size twin!  I think these will fit you because I have some Gucci Bambi sneakers and the 39 fit perfectly, true to size.  39 would have been too big if I was a small 8, but since I am an 8-8.5 it was just right.


----------



## ag681

Michelle1x said:


> You are my shoe size twin!  I think these will fit you because I have some Gucci Bambi sneakers and the 39 fit perfectly, true to size.  39 would have been too big if I was a small 8, but since I am an 8-8.5 it was just right.



Yay now I’m really excited to get them on Thursday!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## afsweet

has anyone been to last chance in chicago recently? i'll be there for work next month and would like to check it out!


----------



## pixiejenna

Cthai said:


> View attachment 4197699
> View attachment 4197701
> 
> 
> Ok so I found this today... about a year ago I really want this bag... was excited to see it today for a decent price ... but now I’m not sure and having second thoughts ... should I keep it?? It’s a nice neutral color for fall and I love that it have everything (crossbody strap and dust bag included) but I guess the hunt was so long that I mentally gave up lol


Glad to hear your sister loves it. I have a marcy and while I love it I honestly don't use it often it's heavier than I like to carry. I don't carry a lot of stuff.


----------



## sarasmom

Finally scored a Burberry scarf! $120 from $395


----------



## meowmix318

sarasmom said:


> Finally scored a Burberry scarf! $120 from $395
> View attachment 4204688


And just in time for fall


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted both wt size 7. CL stilettos 249.00. Burberry short check rain boots 170.00
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 A manager I spoke to explained to me that Chanel shoes are not to go out on the selling floor. Supposedly they are shipped out because the rack received these by mistake.


----------



## Michelle1x

FYI huge blowout on Michele watches at Hautelook.  I'm bummed I missed this.  The pink Michele cape sold for $74.99, thats incredible for Michele.  They still have a few Capes at approx $150 and some Tahitian Jelly Beans for that, still really good.
None of the really top designs like the black anniversary sale watch though, I am stalking that one.
https://www.nordstromrack.com/event...34_Flash_1338&utm_content=hero&sort=price_asc


----------



## scgirl212

mzbaglady1 said:


> Spotted both wt size 7. CL stilettos 249.00. Burberry short check rain boots 170.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205038
> View attachment 4205039
> View attachment 4205040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A manager I spoke to explained to me that Chanel shoes are not to go out on the selling floor. Supposedly they are shipped out because the rack received these by mistake.



Interesting about the Chanel shoes. The lady who checked me out said they were a hautelook return. They did have a little square Nordstrom return sticker on the box though. 

I have seen Chanel shoes at the rack once before, tue guy standing next to me spotted them first and swooped in to grab them.


----------



## mzbaglady1

scgirl212 said:


> Interesting about the Chanel shoes. The lady who checked me out said they were a hautelook return. They did have a little square Nordstrom return sticker on the box though.
> 
> I have seen Chanel shoes at the rack once before, tue guy standing next to me spotted them first and swooped in to grab them.


I might guess that certain locations are more diligent in pulling certain merchandise off the selling floor. This manager confirmed that this location has gotten Chanel shoes in.


----------



## mzbaglady1

One of these days I will hit the jackpot with these CL something that I can actually stand up in and walk in. Spotted wt gold stilettos size 40. 5 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 249.00


----------



## peacelovesequin

I’ve been MIA on this thread.  Loving everyone’s finds! [emoji177]
I’m going to check out my Racks this week.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online:


----------



## peacelovesequin

More online finds:


----------



## peacelovesequin

Gucci. Run quick! [emoji125]‍♀️ 
Size 38.5


----------



## Michelle1x

CTR is this friday (Oct 5).
I visited a few racks over the weekend in Norcal, and there is not much inventory.  Hopefully they restock.


----------



## paradise392

you gals get so lucky! how do you manage to find louboutins??


----------



## Pao9

Michelle1x said:


> CTR is this friday (Oct 5).
> I visited a few racks over the weekend in Norcal, and there is not much inventory.  Hopefully they restock.



Hi, is this a particular store? I called some stores in my area and they said no CTR this weekend!


----------



## itsmree

Pao9 said:


> Hi, is this a particular store? I called some stores in my area and they said no CTR this weekend!


on NR's FB it says it's this weekend.. so maybe your stores are out of the loop?
https://www.facebook.com/NordstromRack/


----------



## Michelle1x

Pao9 said:


> Hi, is this a particular store? I called some stores in my area and they said no CTR this weekend!


I asked at 2 stores in the SF bay area and they both said Oct 5 (tomorrow).
The problem is, if you go to Rack, their all seem devoid of inventory around here.  I wanted a jean jacket and I found better deals at the Nordstrom.com site vs Rack.

I think Rack is best in Spring, where they clearout the previous fall merch.

edit- oh I see this has been answered.


----------



## Pao9

itsmree said:


> on NR's FB it says it's this weekend.. so maybe your stores are out of the loop?
> https://www.facebook.com/NordstromRack/



Thanks for sharing the link! Where on FB does it say there is CTR? I don’t see it. I called some stores and they all said no.


----------



## Michelle1x

Pao9 said:


> Thanks for sharing the link! Where on FB does it say there is CTR? I don’t see it. I called some stores and they all said no.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Not a NR find, but pretty excited, got when it popped back on the full line store.


----------



## natalia0128

ballerinakgurl said:


> Not a NR find, but pretty excited, got when it popped back on the full line store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213254


I think the bag is so tiny


----------



## sarasmom

No CTR online. Is it only in store? Haven't asked at mine


----------



## mzbaglady1

sarasmom said:


> No CTR online. Is it only in store? Haven't asked at mine


The markdown will be tonight online at 9pm. Not sure if there will be an additional percentage off but restocking clearance items. It looks like they are running two different sales between the online and the store. I was told by the store employees that the rack will no longer be using the term CTR for their sales promotion and they are pushing more for this nordy club promotion. Online did confirm that they will be having a big sale event in November.


----------



## sarasmom

Just came from my store, no extra 25, it's just markdowns. There was confusion between corporate and the stores.


----------



## bagshoemisses

I went to my store today no clear the racks this weekend. Inventory was very low.


----------



## Michelle1x

Oh rats, so CTR is no more?  I had some things in my NR.com cart and none of them are additional today.
Yes I also agree there is almost no inventory in my racks.


----------



## buyingpig

Michelle1x said:


> Oh rats, so CTR is no more?  I had some things in my NR.com cart and none of them are additional today.
> Yes I also agree there is almost no inventory in my racks.


I am not sure if they are getting rid of ctr completely. The sales associates at my store said next one in November. Which implies thanksgiving?


----------



## tintinay

Michelle1x said:


> Oh rats, so CTR is no more?  I had some things in my NR.com cart and none of them are additional today.
> Yes I also agree there is almost no inventory in my racks.



same, I took some time to put stuff in the cart and I kept refreshing all the way till midnight pacific time and still no CTR popping up. ugh, time wasted...


----------



## BlackApple

It's pretty crazy I am finding nordstrom merchandise at my local closeout store. Found a pair of aquatalia boots that I got for $21.00. They were worn and refinished condition. Retail price was over $400. Then found a pair of AGL flats I also got for $21.00. Meanwhile my local racks have nothing of interest and prices are insane.


----------



## Michelle1x

What a waste of time today was.  I went to 3 racks, literally nothing there.  Shoe racks were barren.  I didn't see any additional markdowns on anything.
I was able to score 4 swimsuits at excellent prices ($10-$32 for all of them)- but swim is always deep discounted so not like an incredible find or anything.  I will post pics tomorrow.
Anybody considering visiting rack this weekend- don't bother


----------



## sarasmom

Michelle1x said:


> What a waste of time today was.  I went to 3 racks, literally nothing there.  Shoe racks were barren.  I didn't see any additional markdowns on anything.
> I was able to score 4 swimsuits at excellent prices ($10-$32 for all of them)- but swim is always deep discounted so not like an incredible find or anything.  I will post pics tomorrow.
> Anybody considering visiting rack this weekend- don't bother



I didn't see any additional markdowns either. I guess it's just a marketing ploy to get people in. I did see they got a shipment of MCM bags at mine, but all pink and grey, not something I would buy. And they had some Burberry bags also over priced. No new shoes in ages.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted


----------



## cinderella0087

I think I’m heading to the Portland, OR Rack shortly... is that a good one? Trying to plan my tax free shipping time


----------



## peacelovesequin




----------



## peacelovesequin

FYI from Nordstrom Rack’s Twitter


----------



## peacelovesequin

Just popped up online.


----------



## peacelovesequin

sarasmom said:


> I didn't see any additional markdowns either. I guess it's just a marketing ploy to get people in. I did see they got a shipment of MCM bags at mine, but all pink and grey, not something I would buy. And they had some Burberry bags also over priced. No new shoes in ages.





buyingpig said:


> I am not sure if they are getting rid of ctr completely. The sales associates at my store said next one in November. Which implies thanksgiving?





buyingpig said:


> I am not sure if they are getting rid of ctr completely. The sales associates at my store said next one in November. Which implies thanksgiving?



From NR's twitter


----------



## buyingpig

peacelovesequin said:


> From NR's twitter


Thank you for this. Really not a big fan of the markdown clearence sale. My stores are not very diligent at putting on new markdown stickers. The employees are also very cranky when ask for price checks [emoji22]


----------



## mzbaglady1

peacelovesequin said:


> FYI from Nordstrom Rack’s Twitter
> View attachment 4214654


I'm almost sure Nordstrom Rack got a whole lot of complaints on social media on this supposedly error. From what I was told by an employee was that the red sticker price was supposed to ring up at a lower price. The store that I frequent the employee said the customers weren't really shopping that much on the days of the clear the rack sale.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Which San Diego Nordstrom Rack is the best place to find designer items?


----------



## Michelle1x

peacelovesequin said:


> From NR's twitter


Thanks... my guess is this is a trial and I suspect it did not go well


----------



## Michelle1x

These are the swimsuits I got on Friday.  Swimsuits were the only thing deeply discounted I could find at any of the 3 Norcal racks I went to.
I got a Miraclesuit for $34.80, Trina Turk and Mikah for $9.99 and Bleu Rod Beattie for $6.99.
The Mikah has a crochet back which is hard to see in the photos, but if you look hard you can see it.  The swim area at Rack is a mess but if you are willing to invest 1/2 hr to dig through everything, you can get some good deals.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I came across a angry employee at one on the Racks today.  He is just as much annoyed at this new experiment of a markdown/sale. I mentioned to the employee looks like there's not much customers in the store today. The employee didn't get their ctr markdown of 25% with their employee discount on a purchase he made. I couldn't stop laughing. I had no intention of purchasing anything but just returning an item back to the store. I came across this beauty and I wasn't going to pass up on this handbag. Rag & Bone field messenger bag wr 215.00 still online 695.00. Showing stock photo to see full details.


----------



## sarasmom

More Burberry scarves spotted at bergen towne center. Prices were $179 and up, no pics but they had one like this and few cashmere check ones (no camel color, mostly black/burgundy )



Pic is not mine


----------



## peacelovesequin

Someone got lucky tonight! 
Cheap Loubs on NR (sold out quickly).


----------



## meowmix318

peacelovesequin said:


> Someone got lucky tonight!
> Cheap Loubs on NR (sold out quickly).
> 
> View attachment 4220848


Wow $46 for louboutins? Crazy


----------



## Michelle1x

meowmix318 said:


> Wow $46 for louboutins? Crazy


Well,I have my doubts anybody ever actualy bought those at that price, because Rack pricing continues to decline even after they are out of stock.

at any rate here is a Bal
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...classic-reporter-xs?color=5619- ROSE FLAMINGO


----------



## cinderella0087

Some Prada shoes were in stock as well around $180-$250. Like, you could actually add them to your cart [emoji6]


----------



## alyssab_96

Came across a black YSL monogram clutch last night for $329 on the app. It has already shipped!


----------



## cinderella0087

alyssab_96 said:


> Came across a black YSL monogram clutch last night for $329 on the app. It has already shipped!



Oooh I’m so jealous!!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I picked up this rosegold Gomelsky Watch for $79.99 and it’s regularly $850!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Had anyone else noticed that the same item online is listing for much more than in store? I bought a pair of leopard mules from Halogen for $39 in store. Found the exact same pair for $59 on NR online. Both were WT. Same with a pair of loafers from Sam Edelman. Online $89, in store $59. 

What gives??


----------



## cinderella0087

AnnaFreud said:


> Had anyone else noticed that the same item online is listing for much more than in store? I bought a pair of leopard mules from Halogen for $39 in store. Found the exact same pair for $59 on NR online. Both were WT. Same with a pair of loafers from Sam Edelman. Online $89, in store $59.
> 
> What gives??



If these are the Sadie flat they’re listed online twice - one set is for $60 and the other is for $40 [emoji849]


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
Hawaii 
No chargesends


----------



## Luv n bags

Honest opinions:
Michael Kors faux fur jacket - is it wearing me?
And
Ted Baker dress - does it look like a school marm?


----------



## BlackApple

Stopped into the rack this evening and hour before closing. Found a pair of worn and refinished Chloe heels for $249.  I was more interested in the vast amount of sandals that were marked down. Found several pairs of Sam edelman dress sandals for $12 and a few of no name sandals for $5 I can wear around the house cleaning. Clearance bags clearly picked over and not interesting to say the least. Looks like I am back to not visiting regularly again as not much is there.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Miso Fine said:


> Honest opinions:
> Michael Kors faux fur jacket - is it wearing me?
> And
> Ted Baker dress - does it look like a school marm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222540
> View attachment 4222541
> View attachment 4222542



Love the dress. I don’t think it looks too much like school attire. Very classy. I would pass on the jacket though. It definitely clashes with the dress and if the dress is more in line with your regular wardrobe I think you could find a better jacket to suit your style.


----------



## Luv n bags

hellokimmiee said:


> Love the dress. I don’t think it looks too much like school attire. Very classy. I would pass on the jacket though. It definitely clashes with the dress and if the dress is more in line with your regular wardrobe I think you could find a better jacket to suit your style.



Thank you for your opinion.  I saw the jacket on another woman and it looked so cute on her.  I think it overpowers me, though.  It’s going back tomorrow!

I do like the dress.  Ted Baker is my new go to designer.  I love the rose gold details on the other clothing.


----------



## sarasmom

alyssab_96 said:


> Came across a black YSL monogram clutch last night for $329 on the app. It has already shipped!



Wow! Congrats!


----------



## nicole0612

is there a way to sear Nordstrom Rack for only designer items?


----------



## cinderella0087

nicole0612 said:


> is there a way to sear Nordstrom Rack for only designer items?



I just search by brand. Can’t find another way to do it. 

There’s are on the app right now, most sizes


----------



## nicole0612

cinderella0087 said:


> I just search by brand. Can’t find another way to do it.
> 
> There’s are on the app right now, most sizes
> View attachment 4222993



Thank you. I wish there was a way to filter out sunglasses [emoji41]


----------



## cinderella0087

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you. I wish there was a way to filter out sunglasses [emoji41]



You can go to the accessories selection and use the filter for brand and to narrow down to sunglasses but I find it super time consuming on the app. I usually sort by high to low or best value and just hope I find what I’m looking for!


----------



## nicole0612

cinderella0087 said:


> You can go to the accessories selection and use the filter for brand and to narrow down to sunglasses but I find it super time consuming on the app. I usually sort by high to low or best value and just hope I find what I’m looking for!



Thank you, I actually meant that when I search designers I am interest in anything but sunglasses, but it’s often most of the results, so I wish there was a way to filter them out. It is tedious to go through each category I am interested in.
So far the best way I have found to locate things I might be interested in is to sort by most expensive first. Oh I just noticed that you do the same!


----------



## Ciela

My Nordstrom Rack finds: Alexander Wang Marion, Prada sunglasses, and a Burberry Gladstone bag


----------



## Luv n bags

Miso Fine said:


> Honest opinions:
> Michael Kors faux fur jacket - is it wearing me?
> And
> Ted Baker dress - does it look like a school marm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222540
> View attachment 4222541
> View attachment 4222542



I ordered a smaller size in the faux fur - maybe it won’t look so oversized.


----------



## pixiejenna

This is legit the first time I've ever seen high end shoes at my rack and if I could walk in these ferragamo boots I would have bought them in a heatbeat!


----------



## cinderella0087

If anyone returned Zella leggings but were on the fence about it... it appears they’re headed for the rack as W&R. Just popped by downtown Seattle and picked up four pairs for $12.97 each! I wear them around the house so I’m not too concerned about quality control for $13.


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anybody have any info about "First to Shop, Clear the Rack" for the new Nordy club?  This is on Nov 18 - which is a Sunday- which seems strange.  I doubt they open early for CTR because by November, store hours will be extended anyway.
Personally I doubt this benefit will matter much- most of what I want now is white tag and all the people who buy up everything probably also have early access.


----------



## pixiejenna

Dose anyone know if they have certain days of the week they bring out new merchandise? I got a great dress the SA at that location told me they had it in another color but I didn't see it. I'm hoping that maybe they'll pop up at the stores closer to me.


----------



## pixiejenna

Found this I grabbed it for my niece and she didn't like it so it's most likely going back. I half want to keep bbn it but don't think I'll really get use out of it. It's $24!


----------



## bagnshoe

pixiejenna said:


> Found this I grabbed it for my niece and she didn't like it so it's most likely going back. I half want to keep bbn it but don't think I'll really get use out of it. It's $24!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4226343



That’s such a good price . I love backpack . It’s so easy to wear.


----------



## pixiejenna

bagnshoe said:


> That’s such a good price . I love backpack . It’s so easy to wear.


I know that's why I grabbed it they're usually 75. Its my niece's favorite brand of backpacks. I got a backpack purse earlier this year and I loved it at first but really haven't used it much since I first got it.


----------



## bagnshoe

pixiejenna said:


> I know that's why I grabbed it they're usually 75. Its my niece's favorite brand of backpacks. I got a backpack purse earlier this year and I loved it at first but really haven't used it much since I first got it.



Yea they’re currently that price at Nordstorm online. I have a longchamp backpack and has been using it nonstop. It’s so light weight. May I ask where you got this backpack?


----------



## pixiejenna

bagnshoe said:


> Yea they’re currently that price at Nordstorm online. I have a longchamp backpack and has been using it nonstop. It’s so light weight. May I ask where you got this backpack?


I found it at the Vernon hills IL location. It was the only one there, it was mixed in with a bunch of Tumi backpacks and bags that were a part of the nordie anniversary sale. It was in a "fresh from the store" table.


----------



## pixiejenna

bagnshoe said:


> Yea they’re currently that price at Nordstorm online. I have a longchamp backpack and has been using it nonstop. It’s so light weight. May I ask where you got this backpack?


.


----------



## sarasmom

pixiejenna said:


> Found this I grabbed it for my niece and she didn't like it so it's most likely going back. I half want to keep bbn it but don't think I'll really get use out of it. It's $24!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4226343



What a great deal. These are super popular here. Wish I could find one for my daughter !


----------



## bagnshoe

pixiejenna said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4226431



Thank you for sharing the tag


----------



## pixiejenna

Np I had to wait until I was allowed to get up I was a cat pillow lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

My latest dress hunt finds none of which are dresses lol. Mcm bags from the anniversary sale along with the piece of luggage. So many great shoes not my size[emoji25] and a cute coach teddy bear they also had a pink one. I also saw a few Burberry bags,wallets, sgls. I didn't grab pictures because they were meh.


----------



## Luv n bags

pixiejenna said:


> My latest dress hunt finds none of which are dresses lol. Mcm bags from the anniversary sale along with the piece of luggage. So many great shoes not my size[emoji25] and a cute coach teddy bear they also had a pink one. I also saw a few Burberry bags,wallets, sgls. I didn't grab pictures because they were meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227487
> View attachment 4227488
> View attachment 4227489
> View attachment 4227490
> View attachment 4227491
> View attachment 4227492
> View attachment 4227493
> View attachment 4227494
> View attachment 4227500
> View attachment 4227501



Love the combat boots.  Who are they made by?


----------



## pixiejenna

Miso Fine said:


> Love the combat boots.  Who are they made by?


Valentino


----------



## cinderella0087

On the app right now


----------



## Luv n bags

pixiejenna said:


> Valentino



Love them! Thanks!


----------



## pixiejenna

Miso Fine said:


> Love them! Thanks!


I was eyeing for red boxes for more ferragamo and found a Valentino instead lol


----------



## cinderella0087

Has anyone seen W&R shoes at their Rack with stickers over them showing higher prices?? I just found a pair of Vince flats, W&R for $82.97 with a sticker over them making them clearance for $170.99. How ridiculous! I don’t see how they could try to sell W&R as “regular” merchandise. I found three other pairs but all had white stickers with higher prices (like $44.97 with a sticker over showing $58.97).


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Miso Fine said:


> Love the combat boots.  Who are they made by?



Yoox.com had they same Valentino boots during their 90% clearance sale for $189. Wish I had capitalized when I had the chance.


----------



## mzbaglady1

cinderella0087 said:


> Has anyone seen W&R shoes at their Rack with stickers over them showing higher prices?? I just found a pair of Vince flats, W&R for $82.97 with a sticker over them making them clearance for $170.99. How ridiculous! I don’t see how they could try to sell W&R as “regular” merchandise. I found three other pairs but all had white stickers with higher prices (like $44.97 with a sticker over showing $58.97).


I believe this have been going on for a couple of months. I came across this also.


----------



## pixiejenna

What's w&r mean?


----------



## itsmree

pixiejenna said:


> What's w&r mean?


"Worn & Returned"


----------



## pinky7129

Worn and refurbished


----------



## Michelle1x

The trick is that they use the W&R tag for lots of stuff that isn't really worn or refurbished.  I didn't realize that when I first started shopping at Rack, and I left a lot of good things behind because I saw that W&R white tag- I assumed the item had been altered or some such.
Rack puts W&R tags on almost anything that is returned.  Or things were people just cut off the tags.  For those Zella leggings that were recalled from the anniversary sale, they are using W&R tags for those- and I suspect almost none of those have been worn (I realize some people won't want these because they were recalled).  I saw a whole section of W&R tags on barefoot dreams robes from a prior season.
W&R tags have the best prices at Rack so don't let any of those get by if you want the item (just look  at them carefully)!


----------



## cinderella0087

Michelle1x said:


> The trick is that they use the W&R tag for lots of stuff that isn't really worn or refurbished.  I didn't realize that when I first started shopping at Rack, and I left a lot of good things behind because I saw that W&R white tag- I assumed the item had been altered or some such.
> Rack puts W&R tags on almost anything that is returned.  Or things were people just cut off the tags.  For those Zella leggings that were recalled from the anniversary sale, they are using W&R tags for those- and I suspect almost none of those have been worn (I realize some people won't want these because they were recalled).  I saw a whole section of W&R tags on barefoot dreams robes from a prior season.
> W&R tags have the best prices at Rack so don't let any of those get by if you want the item (just look  at them carefully)!



This is all correct - it’s just anything returned without tags and POTENTIALLY worn. They can certainly also be altered (super common is hemmed jeans). 

The shoes I found were absolutely refurbished because they had the soles redone.


----------



## afsweet

was in chicago and went to a NR on Sunday. the stock was better than my regular store, but the prices are too high to justify buying anything. they had plenty of MCM bags, gucci scarves, jimmy choos, 2 valentino flat clutches, etc. 

unfortunately i didn't go to last chance because it's not easily accessible with public transportation since it's outside of the city.


----------



## Kelly7adria

Has anyone else noticed a serious lack of clearance merchandise? I stopped by my Rack today and it was seriously cleared out. Literally NO clearance jewelry or purses. Looks like 75% of clearance clothing and shoes were gone. What's up?


----------



## pinkfeet

Yes, the clearance was limited and basically cr@p. It's mostly all special purchase now. I think there are way too many Racks and it will never be like it used to be. Also I noticed from shopping at Nordstrom online a lot that stuff moves much faster to the Rack... way too fast. ... regular merchandise gets marked down to 33/40 but never makes it to 60 unless its designer on the regular site -- it goes to Rack ASAP which is annoying. 

I hate the Rack website and rarely go into the Rack store anymore... I prefer shopping online at the regular store. I have been getting more and more stuff at Neimans because of this. ******/better markdowns easier to get... in my pj's ... win win for me.


----------



## Michelle1x

Kelly7adria said:


> Has anyone else noticed a serious lack of clearance merchandise? I stopped by my Rack today and it was seriously cleared out. Literally NO clearance jewelry or purses. Looks like 75% of clearance clothing and shoes were gone. What's up?


Right, I'm waiting to see if anything improves by Spring.  There is no clearance merchandise because Nordstrom full line stores don't carry much stock anymore.  When I first started shopping at Rack, the full line stores were full of merchandise.  Now they have a few items and push buyers online.  If you go to a Nordstrom store looking for shoes in your size, there is about a 60% chance they won't have it imho.
Thats what the clearance Rack stuff was once, and now it isn't there.

For those "from our Nordstrom store' isles, those are 50-60% off, but you can get NAS items for 50% on the Norstrom.com website if you stalk the items,


----------



## Michelle1x

pinkfeet said:


> there are way too many Racks and it will never be like it used to be. .



Right, I used to post here in 3014, 2015- there was tons of merch then, we used to say "There will always be another bag" if somebody missed out on a nice bag.  Then one day, there were no more bags at Rack.. basically what we have now.
They do have SOME things, but they are all special purchase.  And even the special purchases are dwindling- Rack used to have Valentino special purchases, I haven't seen those in ages.


----------



## Kelly7adria

But what happened to the clearance items that were already AT the Racks? Mine always had a bunch of clearance stuff. Nothing awesome, but still. There was always a rack or shelf of bags and at least one "rounder" of jewelry. Yesterday, not one single piece of clearance jewelry. It's like hundreds of pieces of clearance jewelry just disappeared.


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

When is the next Clear the rack?


----------



## TravelBug

Got this sweet dress on clearance for $119.98. (75% off) It is currently on sale at the OUTNET for $239.  Original retail is $495.


----------



## randr21

TravelBug said:


> View attachment 4232119
> 
> 
> Got this sweet dress on clearance for $119.98. (75% off) It is currently on sale at the OUTNET for $239.  Original retail is $495.



Beautiful detail and color. Many occasions dress.


----------



## pigrabbit

Handbagcrazyy said:


> When is the next Clear the rack?



The SA told me the next Clear The Rack dates are 11/9 - 11/12. Hth


----------



## aidore

mzbaglady1 said:


> I believe this have been going on for a couple of months. I came across this also.



I saw that too many times


----------



## TNgypsy

AnnaFreud said:


> Had anyone else noticed that the same item online is listing for much more than in store? I bought a pair of leopard mules from Halogen for $39 in store. Found the exact same pair for $59 on NR online. Both were WT. Same with a pair of loafers from Sam Edelman. Online $89, in store $59.
> 
> What gives??



I’ve noticed this. I’ve gotten in the habit of checking NR online to price check before I buy in store. Sometimes prices are better in store and sometimes the price is better online. I’ve only noticed it on shoes.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Rockstuds randomly online (not on sale).


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted. Good deal!


----------



## Michelle1x

I went to Rack this weekend and found this penny item (Kut from the Kloth shorts).  I find penny items from time to time, so I know they are supposed to sell them if somebody finds them.
When I took it to the register there was this commotion, and the salesperson said "we need to send these back to the vendor", they can't be sold.  Then she got the manager who said the same thing (sending back to vendor) - but this ONE TIME they would sell it to me.
Way more of a hassle than it used to be to find the pennies.
Does anybody here know what they mean by "sending back to the vendor"?  Hopefully that means they are recycling what doesn't sell!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Some recent dress finds:

Tibi $64 from $495



Cinq a sept $39 from $385



Zac Posen $98 from $650



Altuzurra $142 from $1695


----------



## aga5

Spotted self portrait dresses today 
View attachment 4240211


----------



## aga5

aga5 said:


> Spotted self portrait dresses today
> View attachment 4240211


----------



## hellokimmiee

Kicking myself right now as I almost went to the rack but I was thinking it was a waste of time. Chicago hasn’t seen shoes like this in forever and it looks like they’re all gone and in my size too [emoji25]


----------



## buyingpig

hellokimmiee said:


> Kicking myself right now as I almost went to the rack but I was thinking it was a waste of time. Chicago hasn’t seen shoes like this in forever and it looks like they’re all gone and in my size too [emoji25]
> 
> View attachment 4240212


Wow! Do you know which chicago rack is this?


----------



## hellokimmiee

buyingpig said:


> Wow! Do you know which chicago rack is this?



They don’t say. I’m guessing everything is gone though. They had another story they posted like 5 min after saying everything was sold. They’re both deleted now soooo you won’t see it in their stories.


----------



## Michelle1x

hellokimmiee said:


> Kicking myself right now as I almost went to the rack but I was thinking it was a waste of time. Chicago hasn’t seen shoes like this in forever and it looks like they’re all gone and in my size too [emoji25]
> 
> View attachment 4240212



What is this saying, did this person order these on the phone and somebody shipped them via fedex to their home?


----------



## hellokimmiee

Michelle1x said:


> What is this saying, did this person order these on the phone and somebody shipped them via fedex to their home?



She found them in store and shipped them to herself. She’s not based in Chicago.


----------



## buyingpig

hellokimmiee said:


> She found them in store and shipped them to herself. She’s not based in Chicago.


How interesting that she doesn't live in Chicago, and run into all these loubs. I rarely see loubs in Chicago racks. Definitely never in this quantity.


----------



## hellokimmiee

buyingpig said:


> How interesting that she doesn't live in Chicago, and run into all these loubs. I rarely see loubs in Chicago racks. Definitely never in this quantity.



I know! She was definitely at the right place at the right time. I’m within walking distance to one of the downtown racks so I pop in a bunch of times during the week and things have been so dead. 

My only consolation is these aren’t styles I’m really into. There’s only maybe one pair I would’ve gotten. But wish I would’ve found them just for the thrill.


----------



## natalia0128

how much for each?? last time I got from online it was 60% off from original price tag


----------



## natalia0128

does anyone having problem with rack.com. I tried to add stuffs in cart using rack app and website, nothing was found when I checked out.
empty


----------



## mzbaglady1

hellokimmiee said:


> Kicking myself right now as I almost went to the rack but I was thinking it was a waste of time. Chicago hasn’t seen shoes like this in forever and it looks like they’re all gone and in my size too [emoji25]
> 
> View attachment 4240212


This person is definitely being tipped off the day these shoes are on the selling floor. I am just curious is this person walking into the store and just buying up the whole shoe display. I guess you would see a pattern when these people post these lucky finds on social media. I was told the large volume of designer merchandise shipment is random.


----------



## pinky7129

mzbaglady1 said:


> This person is definitely being tipped off the day these shoes are on the selling floor. I am just curious is this person walking into the store and just buying up the whole shoe display. I guess you would see a pattern when these people post these lucky finds on social media. I was told the large volume of designer merchandise shipment is random.



That is true, you don’t know what comes in until the shipment arrives


----------



## Luv n bags

mzbaglady1 said:


> This person is definitely being tipped off the day these shoes are on the selling floor. I am just curious is this person walking into the store and just buying up the whole shoe display. I guess you would see a pattern when these people post these lucky finds on social media. I was told the large volume of designer merchandise shipment is random.



This is true.  And most stores won’t ship or hold items


----------



## hellokimmiee

mzbaglady1 said:


> This person is definitely being tipped off the day these shoes are on the selling floor. I am just curious is this person walking into the store and just buying up the whole shoe display. I guess you would see a pattern when these people post these lucky finds on social media. I was told the large volume of designer merchandise shipment is random.



I’ve followed her for awhile and so I know she’s not local to Chicago, pretty sure she’s in California. She could still be friendly with SAs but I doubt it. I really think she just got lucky on this one. I never see her posting finding so much in one go.


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted today
Mulberry $787 RT
McQueen $599 RT


----------



## bagnutt

Red tag Valentino
Scarab sandals $269
Strassed sandals $698
Flat tribal sandals $314 (no pic)


----------



## bagnutt

Giuseppe $249
Miu Miu $179


----------



## bagnutt

Lots of these Chloe sandals in all sizes $214 RT (navy blue)


----------



## bagnutt

First time seeing Victoria Beckham leather goods at Rack. They had a few of these wallets $195


----------



## bagnutt

Saw a lot of cheap sandals. I got two pairs of espadrilles for $30 each, TB and Chiara Ferragni. The glitter is a little juvenile...but I couldn’t leave them behind.


----------



## aidore

bagnutt said:


> Saw a lot of cheap sandals. I got two pairs of espadrilles for $30 each, TB and Chiara Ferragni. The glitter is a little juvenile...but I couldn’t leave them behind.
> View attachment 4243572
> 
> View attachment 4243573



In which rack did you find glitter shoes? Can you send me upc? Thank you


----------



## Michelle1x

A few McQueen Heroines just showed up on the rack site for $799...
There are grey and black available as I write this.
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...-small-padlock-zip-shoulder-bag?color=DK GREY


----------



## bagnutt

Not sure if someone already posted this, but CTR starts on Thursday for Nordstrom card holders.
No intel yet about Black Friday. Manager I spoke to said they would probably announce next week. Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino box clutch $899
Burberry wallet $249
MCM carry on $949
Gucci scarves $199


----------



## cinderella0087

There have been a ton of GUCCI and Burberry scarves in downtown Seattle for $199. Seem to be restocked every time I pop in. 

I haven’t heard specifically about Black Friday but I did get a survey from Nordstrom asking about my BF shopping habits and it listed an “additional discount” at full line and racks for that weekend so they’re definitely doing something again.


----------



## Michelle1x

bagnutt said:


> Valentino box clutch $899
> Burberry wallet $249
> MCM carry on $949
> Gucci scarves $199
> View attachment 4244225
> 
> View attachment 4244230
> 
> View attachment 4244231
> 
> View attachment 4244233



I splurged on one of those Burberry wallets.  A few of those are floating around in various racks.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’ve also seen a few of the Burberry wallets as well. I don’t think that they’re as popular as a regular Burberry wallet because it has a print over the plaid. 

Also someone spills the beans about what’s being sent to the rack. Last month when I really started my dress shopping A old lady was yelling at a SA about where are the Burberry bags and wallets and why aren’t they on the floor. The poor girl was like I don’t know if we got any because if we did they’d be out on the floor. The lady demanded to talk to the manager because she knows that they are supposed to be getting the Burberry bags and she wants one. Mid next week I saw both bags and the wallets out. 

Is clear the rack any good?


----------



## sarasmom

Is ctr tomorrow?


----------



## ladybeaumont

Yes but it’s on now for Nordy Club members (influencer status and up).


----------



## buyingpig

Found a lot of sanuk and reef flip flops for around $2 to $4 a pair in my local store. Stocked up on them for summer/vacations.


----------



## sarasmom

Got this online this afternoon




And these Prada wedges at my store for $249 WT


----------



## Mimmy

Managed to score a couple of online deals from CTR. I  am a Nordy’s member at the Influencer level. 


Current/Elliott jeans for $35.70. 


Rag&Bone dress for $35.98. 

The additional 25% is subtracted at checkout. 

Hopefully they fit and I like them when they arrive.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now. 
Reasonable Minkoff


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now.


----------



## sparksfly

Saw this online:


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now.


----------



## LnA

Checked out ctr at my local Rack yesterday. It was a mess, and many of the clearance clothes looked rumpled, dirty, pilled, and generally gross. Would not have even wanted to try anything on much less buy it. I miss the golden ctr finds from years ago. Sigh. I got a kick out of this pricing error though. Esp since I bought the same top from Madewell for $15 in September!


----------



## mzbaglady1

LnA said:


> Checked out ctr at my local Rack yesterday. It was a mess, and many of the clearance clothes looked rumpled, dirty, pilled, and generally gross. Would not have even wanted to try anything on much less buy it. I miss the golden ctr finds from years ago. Sigh. I got a kick out of this pricing error though. Esp since I bought the same top from Madewell for $15 in September!
> 
> View attachment 4249616


With my luck the manager would have told me the highest price is the correct price.


----------



## kramer125

Got these Jimmy Choos for around $200 after the discount.


----------



## buyingpig

kramer125 said:


> Got these Jimmy Choos for around $200 after the discount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249809


Ooo, I love Langs. They are so hot and not too uncomfortable on the feet. Congrats!


----------



## mia_ria

cinderella0087 said:


> I think I’m heading to the Portland, OR Rack shortly... is that a good one? Trying to plan my tax free shipping time


Did you find anything good?


----------



## mia_ria

peacelovesequin said:


> FYI from Nordstrom Rack’s Twitter
> View attachment 4214654


Woah, which rack?


----------



## MizGemma

I never find the same great bargains as you all do. Is it an SA who tips you off, you know the days the new merchandise arrives, or is it going often and good luck. I tend to find the dregs that even Marshalls or Ross would reject. Thx for any insight!


----------



## baghagg

MizGemma said:


> I never find the same great bargains as you all do. Is it an SA who tips you off, you know the days the new merchandise arrives, or is it going often and good luck. I tend to find the dregs that even Marshalls or Ross would reject. Thx for any insight!


MizGemma I agree..  never have I ever found anything better than Frye boots at my NR.  Marshalls and TJ Maxx has better finds,  by leaps and bounds.


----------



## sarasmom

MizGemma said:


> I never find the same great bargains as you all do. Is it an SA who tips you off, you know the days the new merchandise arrives, or is it going often and good luck. I tend to find the dregs that even Marshalls or Ross would reject. Thx for any insight!



I don't know about others, but mine is just luck. It's just hit or miss for me, mostly miss lol. I also work so I can only go after 4. The few times I have gone around noon I actually scored some valentinos, Pradas, moncler. But it was just luck.

Also not all stores get designer items. I was at a store near Princeton university and it was terrible, their designer section was Tory Burch.


----------



## pixiejenna

Found some sale bags and one none sale longchamp


----------



## MizGemma

pixiejenna said:


> Found some sale bags and one none sale longchamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4252875
> View attachment 4252876
> View attachment 4252877
> View attachment 4252878
> View attachment 4252879
> View attachment 4252880
> View attachment 4252881


We don't get those. I travel between San Francisco and San Jose...we have quite a few NRs around. I never see good stuff. I have a flexible schedule and go in the am to beat the crowds.

I wonder if it's because our economy is going so well Nordstrom can sell the better items at their retail store locations rather than push it to the Rack? I've been to all the ones from SF and to the Peninsula, except for Oakridge in San Jose. All dreadful!


----------



## pixiejenna

MizGemma said:


> We don't get those. I travel between San Francisco and San Jose...we have quite a few NRs around. I never see good stuff. I have a flexible schedule and go in the am to beat the crowds.
> 
> I wonder if it's because our economy is going so well Nordstrom can sell the better items at their retail store locations rather than push it to the Rack? I've been to all the ones from SF and to the Peninsula, except for Oakridge in San Jose. All dreadful!


It's really hit or miss to be honest. The one closest to me is newer opened like 1-2 years ago never has anything good. All made for outlet junk. The newest one that opened maybe 20 minutes from me has a much better selection especially higher end designer items. The first location that was near me usually has a awful selection ironically I found all of these items there. They're actually across from a mall with a FP store you'd expect them to get good stuff. The location that I've found to have the best high end stuff is about 45 minutes drive. It's a relocated store but in a very affluent neighborhood. And the fancy mall near there dosen't even have a Nordstrom.


----------



## Michelle1x

MizGemma said:


> We don't get those. I travel between San Francisco and San Jose...we have quite a few NRs around. I never see good stuff. I have a flexible schedule and go in the am to beat the crowds.
> 
> I wonder if it's because our economy is going so well Nordstrom can sell the better items at their retail store locations rather than push it to the Rack? I've been to all the ones from SF and to the Peninsula, except for Oakridge in San Jose. All dreadful!


I from Norcal also, and I definitely think we don't get much good stuff, and what we DO get is immediately snatched up by the thousands of luxury shoppers/resellers etc who frequent all these racks.  I haven't found a good bag in ages.


----------



## bagshoemisses

This is my take on the lack of higher end merchandise being sent to Nordstrom Rack: the change in the full line return policy. During a recent shopping trip to Nordstrom I overheard a conversation that Nordstrom no longer takes back any worn or used designer merchandise. Also it has to have the dust bags, authenticity cards etc to be accepted as a return. This is for all designer bags, shoes etc. So this may be the reason we are not seeing all of those worn and refurbished goodies. 

Gone are the days where a woman can wear a designer shoe or bag for a night out and return it back to the store, no questions asked and we reap the benefits at the Rack.


----------



## Michelle1x

bagshoemisses said:


> This is my take on the lack of higher end merchandise being sent to Nordstrom Rack: the change in the full line return policy. During a recent shopping trip to Nordstrom I overheard a conversation that Nordstrom no longer takes back any worn or used designer merchandise. Also it has to have the dust bags, authenticity cards etc to be accepted as a return. This is for all designer bags, shoes etc. So this may be the reason we are not seeing all of those worn and refurbished goodies.
> 
> Gone are the days where a woman can wear a designer shoe or bag for a night out and return it back to the store, no questions asked and we reap the benefits at the Rack.


I also heard (but have not confirmed) that some racks do not take returns from full line Nordstrom stores anymore either.  A lot of the good stuff at rack was returns so as these get pared back, less good finds.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Can anyone please confirm if Nordstrom Rack extended the return policy for the Christmas holiday? I haven't see anything posted in the stores. I have seen in other stores purchases made in October returns accepted up to Jan 15, 2019.  Full line and outlet stores are getting   strict on accepting returns.


----------



## cinderella0087

mzbaglady1 said:


> Can anyone please confirm if Nordstrom Rack extended the return policy for the Christmas holiday? I haven't see anything posted in the stores. I have seen in other stores purchases made in October returns accepted up to Jan 15, 2019.  Full line and outlet stores are getting   strict on accepting returns.



Yes any purchase after November 1 can be returned through January 31st. It’s on their website now I believe


----------



## mzbaglady1

cinderella0087 said:


> Yes any purchase after November 1 can be returned through January 31st. It’s on their website now I believe


Thank you.


----------



## Blueberry1

I had the opportunity to check out the Nordstrom “Last Chance” Clearance store in Lombard, IL on a recent trip. Whoa, what a bunch of junk. I found it hard to believe that any of this stuff was ever in a main Nordstrom. I did spend quite a bit of time there, looking through everything, and could not find even one “maybe” item.  Lots of things so damaged I don’t even think it would be right to foist them on Goodwill.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## Michelle1x

Blueberry1 said:


> I had the opportunity to check out the Nordstrom “Last Chance” Clearance store in Lombard, IL on a recent trip. Whoa, what a bunch of junk. I found it hard to believe that any of this stuff was ever in a main Nordstrom. I did spend quite a bit of time there, looking through everything, and could not find even one “maybe” item.  Lots of things so damaged I don’t even think it would be right to foist them on Goodwill.


Somebody who posts here (Hello Kimmee?) seems to always find designer bags at Last Chance.  Whenever I see her posts I have a sense of FOMO.  It is probably a hit and miss thing.
I stopped going to rack until after Jan, I don't think Nordstorm puts much out this time of year unless they really have stock issues (like 3 years ago).


----------



## Michelle1x

I was hoping for another 10 points day on black friday but it looks like it is capped at $200.
*Current Nordy Club credit cardmembers*
Spend $200 on your Nordstrom credit card in stores or online at Nordstrom Rack or HauteLook and get a $20 Note.*


----------



## intrigue

mzbaglady1 said:


> Can anyone please confirm if Nordstrom Rack extended the return policy for the Christmas holiday? I haven't see anything posted in the stores. I have seen in other stores purchases made in October returns accepted up to Jan 15, 2019.  Full line and outlet stores are getting   strict on accepting returns.



As of today, the cashier told me holiday returns were extended through January 31.


----------



## intrigue

I can’t remember the last time that I saw a refurb/altered bag at my Local Rack. 


Came across this Tory Burch bag today (note: the tag shows a retail of $995!). When I asked the manager if the item was mistagged and if they could verify the correct price, they responded with “we have to sell the item at the price that it comes in with”....

I would love to know what bag this was supposed to be tagged to.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Nope not waiting for black Friday madness. Walked in early this morning and snagged this Burberry tote wt 170.00. I have some black leather guitar straps I'm going to add to this tote and make it a crossbody.


----------



## Blueberry1

Love that Burberry tote!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Blueberry1 said:


> Love that Burberry tote!!


Thanks @Blueberry1. Oh my all these berry getting me confused.


----------



## elyseindc

Blueberry1 said:


> I had the opportunity to check out the Nordstrom “Last Chance” Clearance store in Lombard, IL on a recent trip. Whoa, what a bunch of junk. I found it hard to believe that any of this stuff was ever in a main Nordstrom. I did spend quite a bit of time there, looking through everything, and could not find even one “maybe” item.  Lots of things so damaged I don’t even think it would be right to foist them on Goodwill.



When were you there? Last weekend they did a promo where all blue tagged items were $1 & all yellow tagged items were 75% off - im guessing they were trying to clear out the store before getting in items for the holidays. I happened to be in the right place at the right time so I was able to benefit. I paid about $120 & got over $2,200 worth of merch. (Brands included Boden, reformation, jcrew, French connection, the great, rag & bone, Kate spade and more)


----------



## cinderella0087

Looks like Black Friday will start online at 9pm PST and it’s 30% off clearance. Assuming in store as well but can’t find that noted anywhere. If you go to the Rack website you can see the “deals” they’re releasing all week, day by day


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted. The mini candle were 10.00 the large candle were 20.00.


----------



## itsmree

intrigue said:


> I can’t remember the last time that I saw a refurb/altered bag at my Local Rack.
> 
> 
> Came across this Tory Burch bag today (note: the tag shows a retail of $995!). When I asked the manager if the item was mistagged and if they could verify the correct price, they responded with “we have to sell the item at the price that it comes in with”....
> 
> I would love to know what bag this was supposed to be tagged to.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255477
> 
> View attachment 4255480


totally mistagged. full price it is $498:
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-fleming-leather-convertible-shoulder-bag/4722624


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted


----------



## baghagg

intrigue said:


> I can’t remember the last time that I saw a refurb/altered bag at my Local Rack.
> 
> 
> Came across this Tory Burch bag today (note: the tag shows a retail of $995!). When I asked the manager if the item was mistagged and if they could verify the correct price, they responded with “we have to sell the item at the price that it comes in with”....
> 
> I would love to know what bag this was supposed to be tagged to.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255477
> 
> View attachment 4255480


 Not sure if this would work,  but I have a barcode scanner app on my cell phone,  I scan things all the time and retrieve information.  I would do it for you and post it here if I could,  but it has to be done from the actual item tag. Won't work from a screenshot.   Maybe you could download an app to scan..


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted


----------



## Luv n bags

baghagg said:


> Not sure if this would work,  but I have a barcode scanner app on my cell phone,  I scan things all the time and retrieve information.  I would do it for you and post it here if I could,  but it has to be done from the actual item tag. Won't work from a screenshot.   Maybe you could download an app to scan..



I have this app, too.  I used it on a pair of shoes that I was considering.  When I scanned it, the app price was $40 cheaper online.


----------



## baghagg

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted
> 
> View attachment 4257616
> View attachment 4257617
> View attachment 4257619


 Wow!  Which location is this?  My local never gets anything near this valuable!


----------



## francesmonique

baghagg said:


> Not sure if this would work,  but I have a barcode scanner app on my cell phone,  I scan things all the time and retrieve information.  I would do it for you and post it here if I could,  but it has to be done from the actual item tag. Won't work from a screenshot.   Maybe you could download an app to scan..



What app is this?


----------



## smshopper

Just spotted lots of W&R bags in SoCal- Givenchy, YSL, Givenchy, Chloe, Burberry, Alexander McQueen, Jimmy Choo. It has been a loooong time since I’ve seen anything good at a reasonable price. Final sale but I walked away with a Givenchy Antigona and Chloe [pixie?]. Will try and post pics later.


----------



## baghagg

francesmonique said:


> What app is this?


It's for android, I have a Galaxy 8,, it's called Barcode Scanner.


----------



## natalia0128

I got this boot  70% off from original price. does anyone know the quality of this brand??


----------



## Stylinchic

Found for under 200


----------



## Stylinchic

Longchamp dress found for under $100


----------



## intrigue

baghagg said:


> Not sure if this would work,  but I have a barcode scanner app on my cell phone,  I scan things all the time and retrieve information.  I would do it for you and post it here if I could,  but it has to be done from the actual item tag. Won't work from a screenshot.   Maybe you could download an app to scan..



From what I understand, Since this was a refurbished item, scanning the tag probably wouldn’t result in a specific product. But thank you!


----------



## Luvshandbags

smshopper said:


> Just spotted lots of W&R bags in SoCal- Givenchy, YSL, Givenchy, Chloe, Burberry, Alexander McQueen, Jimmy Choo. It has been a loooong time since I’ve seen anything good at a reasonable price. Final sale but I walked away with a Givenchy Antigona and Chloe [pixie?]. Will try and post pics later.


Hi 
Would you mind sharing what rack in so cal? Thanks.


----------



## peacelovesequin

baghagg said:


> Wow!  Which location is this?  My local never gets anything near this valuable!



PM ME


----------



## peacelovesequin

There's been a few full-line transfers as of late at the locations I frequent. 
Of course, no designer shoes for #Team42


----------



## baghagg

peacelovesequin said:


> PM ME


 Just did [emoji57]


----------



## Fashionista365

Jimmy Choo Size 38 price $249.97 I am not sure if they are still there because people started lurking once I spotted them


----------



## Blueberry1

natalia0128 said:


> I got this boot  70% off from original price. does anyone know the quality of this brand??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258459



Very high quality, sturdy brand that is not only comfy but great in wet climates!


----------



## smshopper

Luvshandbags said:


> Hi
> Would you mind sharing what rack in so cal? Thanks.


Sorry for the delay- Beverly Connection. Hope there is still some good stuff.


----------



## smshopper

Here are my bag finds from today!


----------



## meowmix318

smshopper said:


> View attachment 4258829
> View attachment 4258830
> View attachment 4258831
> View attachment 4258832
> 
> Here are my bag finds from today!


Excellent savings


----------



## pinkfeet

I really hate those words. 

FINAL SALE. 

((screams))


----------



## paradise392

smshopper said:


> View attachment 4258829
> View attachment 4258830
> View attachment 4258831
> View attachment 4258832
> 
> Here are my bag finds from today!



so jealous [emoji7] i want the givanchy but never find anything that good


----------



## randr21

smshopper said:


> View attachment 4258829
> View attachment 4258830
> View attachment 4258831
> View attachment 4258832
> 
> Here are my bag finds from today!


Is that the small ant? Amazing price for a beautiful navy color. I doubt think even very used bags r that low. Congrats [emoji4]


----------



## Luv n bags

I just got back from my Rack store.  Lots of Stuart Weitzman otk boots.  I got two since I couldn’t decide which are more comfy for me.  I will try them at home.  All were around $430.

I also returned a pair of boots that were not tagged correctly.  I didn’t catch it until I looked at the style name embossed in the boot liner and ran it through the HauteLook app.  The boots were marked down to $62.99, but I paid $189.  When I looked at my receipt, the style was for a totally different brand! I have to pay closer attention! The store manager refused to give me the boots at the sale price, so I returned them and got the SW’s.  Which look a lot more streamlined!
I hope the SW’s go on sale this Friday!


----------



## bagshoemisses

I just scored this Marc Jacobs bag for $129. It came with the dust bag and care card. I know this is not a super high end designer, but I love the quality of Marc Jacobs leather.[emoji4]


----------



## cinderella0087

Extra 30% off is live online now. Pretty terrible selection...


----------



## cinderella0087

And the website and app are crashing.


----------



## daisygrl

Here is my complaint about Black Friday NR “sale” online. I am so outraged. I went shopping for sale items right after the Black Friday sale started, put bunch of items in my cart and went to pay....next thing I know, they changed prices!!!! They switched prices on me during the actual sale!!! I have never experienced anything like it. It happened on three of my items but I was only lucky to take a screenshot of one of them. Kate Spade Quilted Jacket went down to $86. So I put it in the cart. 20+ mins later, when I was done shopping and wanted to pay... they ranked the price back up to its original sale of $123. NR has been getting more shady by the minute but this tops everything. Had I not noticed I would have paid increased prices for three out of my five items I had in a cart.


----------



## buyingpig

daisygrl said:


> Here is my complaint about Black Friday NR “sale” online. I am so outraged. I went shopping for sale items, put bunch of items in my cart and went to pay....next thing I know, they changed prices!!!! They ranked them back up! I have never experienced anything like it. It happened on three of my items but I was only lucky to take a screenshot of one of them. Kate Spade Quilted Jacket went down to $86. So I put it in the cart. 20+ mins later, when I was done shopping and wanted to pay... they ranked the price back up to its original sale of $123. NR has been getting more shady by the minute but this tops everything. Had I not noticed I would have paid increased price for three out of my five items I had in a cart.


I noticed before the sale there were 18000+ clearence items. Now it's down to 15000ish. I doubt it's because they all got bought out.


----------



## buyingpig

daisygrl said:


> Here is my complaint about Black Friday NR “sale” online. I am so outraged. I went shopping for sale items right after the Black Friday sale started, put bunch of items in my cart and went to pay....next thing I know, they changed prices!!!! They ranked them back up! I have never experienced anything like it. It happened on three of my items but I was only lucky to take a screenshot of one of them. Kate Spade Quilted Jacket went down to $86. So I put it in the cart. 20+ mins later, when I was done shopping and wanted to pay... they ranked the price back up to its original sale of $123. NR has been getting more shady by the minute but this tops everything. Had I not noticed I would have paid increased prices for three out of my five items I had in a cart.


I was thinking about buying the Tory Burch Carolina flats. They were $99.99 before the "sale", now they are $139.99. I also noticed a pair of Tory Burch boots went up in price by $50.


----------



## daisygrl

buyingpig said:


> I was thinking about buying the Tory Burch Carolina flats. They were $99.99 before the "sale", now they are $139.99. I also noticed a pair of Tory Burch boots went up in price by $50.



Funny thing is that these changes of prices happened during the actual Black Friday sale! (not before vs. after.) I was about to purchase these items and they changed prices while I had them in the cart.


----------



## Luv n bags

daisygrl said:


> Here is my complaint about Black Friday NR “sale” online. I am so outraged. I went shopping for sale items right after the Black Friday sale started, put bunch of items in my cart and went to pay....next thing I know, they changed prices!!!! They switched prices on me during the actual sale!!! I have never experienced anything like it. It happened on three of my items but I was only lucky to take a screenshot of one of them. Kate Spade Quilted Jacket went down to $86. So I put it in the cart. 20+ mins later, when I was done shopping and wanted to pay... they ranked the price back up to its original sale of $123. NR has been getting more shady by the minute but this tops everything. Had I not noticed I would have paid increased prices for three out of my five items I had in a cart.



I agree! I have noticed that the stores are more expensive than the app.  Before I buy anything at NR, I check HauteLook and NR.  50% of the time, the items are 1/2 off what the tags show! One SA called me a “smart shopper” when I pointed this out on an item.


----------



## mzbaglady1

daisygrl said:


> Here is my complaint about Black Friday NR “sale” online. I am so outraged. I went shopping for sale items right after the Black Friday sale started, put bunch of items in my cart and went to pay....next thing I know, they changed prices!!!! They switched prices on me during the actual sale!!! I have never experienced anything like it. It happened on three of my items but I was only lucky to take a screenshot of one of them. Kate Spade Quilted Jacket went down to $86. So I put it in the cart. 20+ mins later, when I was done shopping and wanted to pay... they ranked the price back up to its original sale of $123. NR has been getting more shady by the minute but this tops everything. Had I not noticed I would have paid increased prices for three out of my five items I had in a cart.


This is CRAZY!!! Did you contact customer service and I would have wanted to speak to a supervisor. Looks like the merchandise was at first part of clearance then they put the price back to the original.  I would have canceled my whole order.


----------



## peacelovesequin

daisygrl said:


> Here is my complaint about Black Friday NR “sale” online. I am so outraged. I went shopping for sale items right after the Black Friday sale started, put bunch of items in my cart and went to pay....next thing I know, they changed prices!!!! They switched prices on me during the actual sale!!! I have never experienced anything like it. It happened on three of my items but I was only lucky to take a screenshot of one of them. Kate Spade Quilted Jacket went down to $86. So I put it in the cart. 20+ mins later, when I was done shopping and wanted to pay... they ranked the price back up to its original sale of $123. NR has been getting more shady by the minute but this tops everything. Had I not noticed I would have paid increased prices for three out of my five items I had in a cart.



I noticed this during CTR (online) also. I had stuff in my cart, waited for the price to drop but instead it stayed the same (the 25% was never applied to the lowest price).


----------



## daisygrl

peacelovesequin said:


> I noticed this during CTR (online) also. I had stuff in my cart, waited for the price to drop but instead it stayed the same (the 25% was never applied to the lowest price).



Mine applied and all was fine. Then I went to pay and they switched prices on me - basically increased them. If I had not noticed, I would have paid the price I did not agree to pay because the price was lower when I put items into my cart. My shopping at NR used ti be frequent, now it is minimal... and will diminish soon.


----------



## daisygrl

mzbaglady1 said:


> This is CRAZY!!! Did you contact customer service and I would have wanted to speak to a supervisor. Looks like the merchandise was at first part of clearance then they put the price back to the original.  I would have canceled my whole order.



At first, I wanted to complain but then I realized I don’t even want the items under these circumstances. I did get couple of shirts for my husbands because he needed them but that was all.


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anybody know what time Rack opens tomorrow (black friday)?  The Nordstrom.com website says the Nordstrom store opens at 7am - special hours for tomorrow.  But Rack still says 10am.


----------



## bagnutt

Nothing super exciting to report from SJ Westgate. They do have this Chloe bag red tagged $749 and a pair of Valentino love latch sandals red tagged at $267 (size 41).


----------



## peacelovesequin

No physical stores for me today. 

But these are online NOW.


----------



## Michelle1x

I went to Palo Alto and Serramonte today and found almost nothing.  Serramonte had a few McQueen Heroine bags for $799 - but those are not really rare, I have seen those online.


----------



## gquinn

I wasn’t going to step into the Rack today but I went a few hours before closing and actually found something. 

I bought this Rick Owens cropped leather jacket for close to 93% off at $130ish from almost $2k! 

I can’t believe the retail on it and it’s still full price at Barneys.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## LuxeDeb

peacelovesequin said:


> Online now
> 
> View attachment 4261357


It looks like that bag is now $359.97.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Found a few things online, including a Chantelle bra for $15, and these Alice & Olivia pants for $48 and Max Studio dress for $28.


----------



## francesmonique

Popped into Nordstrom Rack today on the search for a new suitcase. Didn’t find what I was looking for but they did have a ton of Clearance Rebecca Minkoff bags. My sister picked up 2 for $50 each. 

The store I went into doesn’t usually get a ton of designer in so I was surprised to see a bit of contemporary & designer brands on the clearance racks.

Spotted some Burberry, St John, Alice & Olivia, and Rag & Bone


----------



## mzbaglady1

****FYI the Nordstrom 30% off clearance signs are still posted in the stores as of today. I guess the store is trying to compete with cyber Monday.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

francesmonique said:


> Popped into Nordstrom Rack today on the search for a new suitcase. Didn’t find what I was looking for but they did have a ton of Clearance Rebecca Minkoff bags. My sister picked up 2 for $50 each.
> 
> The store I went into doesn’t usually get a ton of designer in so I was surprised to see a bit of contemporary & designer brands on the clearance racks.
> 
> Spotted some Burberry, St John, Alice & Olivia, and Rag & Bone



Keep an eye out for Briggs and Riley luggage. They sometimes have them on their online store (where I got mine). They're THE luggage for frequent travelers, with a super legit lifetime guarantee. They don't look fancy (which I prefer - less of a target to get stolen), but they're super well-made.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Tory Sport sweater $33. Never bought anything TB. Surprised at the high-quality.






Saint Laurent high-waisted skinny jeans $92:





Equipment dress with heart print $46 (my friend got the same one):





100% silk Rebecca Minkoff bandana $7:


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## Cthai

Have anyone found Canada goose coat at the rack?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Cthai said:


> Have anyone found Canada goose coat at the rack?


Yes I have. It was a mens short jacket worn & refinished tag a little over a year ago.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## natalia0128

Cthai said:


> Have anyone found Canada goose coat at the rack?


yes, I found one after Christmas day while check out.  white tag said worn and refurbished, but look brand new tag and everything.  Still full price at the time


----------



## Cthai

natalia0128 said:


> yes, I found one after Christmas day while check out.  white tag said worn and refurbished, but look brand new tag and everything.  Still full price at the time



Thank you! Hopefully I can find one too!


----------



## sarasmom

natalia0128 said:


> yes, I found one after Christmas day while check out.  white tag said worn and refurbished, but look brand new tag and everything.  Still full price at the time



How much was it? Thanks


----------



## carebear12

159.99! 8.5
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/2207825/stuart-weitzman-glove-suede-boot?color=TOPSUE


----------



## Michelle1x

Cthai said:


> Have anyone found Canada goose coat at the rack?


I found the Canada Goose Kensington Parka (a style from two years ago)- last year at the Berkeley(Oakland) Rack.  There is never, ever, anything at that Rack.  This was W&R at $249 I believe.


----------



## taho

peacelovesequin said:


> Online now


awesome find. love the colors!


----------



## Cthai

Michelle1x said:


> I found the Canada Goose Kensington Parka (a style from two years ago)- last year at the Berkeley(Oakland) Rack.  There is never, ever, anything at that Rack.  This was W&R at $249 I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266894



Oh wow! Fingers cross I can find one too!


----------



## natalia0128

sarasmom said:


> How much was it? Thanks


299.97$ style call Rowley


----------



## sarasmom

Went to do a return during lunch today. There was several final sale items, bags, shoes etc. I know my store doesn't get shipments on Monday, the SA said these were from Saturday. Then spotted someone purchasing a pair of Gucci sneakers, ugh wish a I had been there earlier. Nothing good in my size and no bags I cared for (small Stella McCartneys and a tiny miu miu ).


----------



## ballerinakgurl

ISO a men’s Moose Knuckles parka. I saw one last year and should have jumped on it. 

I know you guys can find anything [emoji8]


----------



## Sakura198427

Jimmy Choo sandals for $83.99 [emoji7]


----------



## couturely

Lots of So Reals at the Rack! Are these still highly coveted?


----------



## Nl404

couturely said:


> Lots of So Reals at the Rack! Are these still highly coveted?



I’d love a pair! Does your location charge send ?


----------



## couturely

Nl404 said:


> I’d love a pair! Does your location charge send ?



Sorry, I’m not sure if they do charge sends.


----------



## Leto

couturely said:


> Lots of So Reals at the Rack! Are these still highly coveted?



What a great price! I would have picked up a pair for sure! I sent my husband on a mission to look for them or call the stores in our area since I’m out of the country currently.


----------



## bussbuss

Leto said:


> What a great price! I would have picked up a pair for sure! I sent my husband on a mission to look for them or call the stores in our area since I’m out of the country currently.


I definitely would hv picked one up too......I wonder if they have the cases


----------



## mzbaglady1

sarasmom said:


> Went to do a return during lunch today. There was several final sale items, bags, shoes etc. I know my store doesn't get shipments on Monday, the SA said these were from Saturday. Then spotted someone purchasing a pair of Gucci sneakers, ugh wish a I had been there earlier. Nothing good in my size and no bags I cared for (small Stella McCartneys and a tiny miu miu ).


At least three of my Burberry handbag purchases were found on a early Saturday morning. One bag I purchased during an early morning weekday and that could have been on a Monday which could have been from a Saturday shipment.


----------



## sarasmom

mzbaglady1 said:


> At least three of my Burberry handbag purchases were found on a early Saturday morning. One bag I purchased during an early morning weekday and that could have been on a Monday which could have been from a Saturday shipment.



I actually went back today and found a pair of black Valentino flats in my size. Good to know about Saturday's, I never go on the weekend!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## Materielgrrl

I’ve been searching for some Stuart Weitzman boots for my daughter. She tried on suede 5050s and I couldn’t find any in her size at a bargain. No luck. I went into Nordstrom Rack in Springfield Va and found a pair of anniversary black suede Allserve’s in her size (6.5) for $429. I found a pair of Alljack’s in black suede ($249) for me a nice break from my leather 5050s.  Sorry for the non opeque tights.


----------



## jules 8

Does anyone know when the next clear the rack will be?


----------



## leilani01

jules 8 said:


> Does anyone know when the next clear the rack will be?



I was told the next Clear the Rack would be 12/26 (day after Christmas).


----------



## sarasmom

Someone please buy these from bergen rack, just came from there this morning. Not my size unfortunately.


----------



## ilysukixD

sarasmom said:


> Someone please buy these from bergen rack, just came from there this morning. Not my size unfortunately.
> View attachment 4272064
> 
> View attachment 4272065


Like Bergen outlet at NJ???? I need to go there now!


----------



## jerseyAutumn

ilysukixD said:


> Like Bergen outlet at NJ???? I need to go there now!



I love Bergen town store, found this today for $99.99. My size 38. So happy!!


----------



## Ou_louise

Loving all the recent finds everybody has been posting. Haven’t really been in store as much as I used to but I always keep an eye on the app. Perfect Christmas gift for my sister! (One down, 4 more to go ) also super surprised and happy to find Canada goose on the app.


----------



## sarasmom

Ou_louise said:


> Loving all the recent finds everybody has been posting. Haven’t really been in store as much as I used to but I always keep an eye on the app. Perfect Christmas gift for my sister! (One down, 4 more to go ) also super surprised and happy to find Canada goose on the app.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4272629



Wow you found that online? Amazing congrats!


----------



## sarasmom

Bergen rack this morning! 

The CL boots were $275, flip flops $98


----------



## elle woods

sarasmom said:


> View attachment 4273054
> 
> View attachment 4273055
> 
> View attachment 4273056
> 
> 
> Bergen rack this morning!
> 
> The CL boots were $275, flip flops $98


Omg what did you get???


----------



## cinderella0087

sarasmom said:


> View attachment 4273054
> 
> View attachment 4273055
> 
> View attachment 4273056
> 
> 
> Bergen rack this morning!
> 
> The CL boots were $275, flip flops $98



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## sarasmom

I got the CL boots, the flip flops and one of the Valentino pumps in nude. There were lots more CLs, jimmy choos this morning but probably gone now. No bags today unfortunately


----------



## ilovemykiddos

After finding nothing at my local racks, I just found this little bandana scarf for $44.98. I’m unsure if I will keep it though.


----------



## bagnutt

sarasmom said:


> I got the CL boots, the flip flops and one of the Valentino pumps in nude. There were lots more CLs, jimmy choos this morning but probably gone now. No bags today unfortunately



Great finds!!


----------



## Ou_louise

sarasmom said:


> Wow you found that online? Amazing congrats!


Thanks so much!


----------



## sdkitty

leilani01 said:


> I was told the next Clear the Rack would be 12/26 (day after Christmas).


OMG.  I tried to meet a friend for lunch that day at at mall.  Literally impossible.  Parking lot was totally jammed.


----------



## Michelle1x

re: CTR, the thing is, how much red tag stuff do they even have anymore?  Just the junk from the clearance racks.  Even the "just arrived from Nordstrom stores" is white tag now.  Unless they put out good stuff specifically for CTR, I don't think its worth dealing with crowds.

They made a big deal out of "early access for CTR" for cardholders.  Is 26th considered early access?


----------



## AnnaFreud

Michelle1x said:


> re: CTR, the thing is, how much red tag stuff do they even have anymore?  Just the junk from the clearance racks.  Even the "just arrived from Nordstrom stores" is white tag now.  Unless they put out good stuff specifically for CTR, I don't think its worth dealing with crowds.
> 
> They made a big deal out of "early access for CTR" for cardholders.  Is 26th considered early access?



You’re so right about this. CTR is meaningless now. It’s all the made for Rack crap that gets red tagged. I do a walk thru in handbags then it’s straight for the full line transferred rack then out the door.


----------



## Carol_glee

Anyone know if the rack will have their 4.47 clothes again? Last year I know they started at dec 11 with few dresses. Thanks!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Went to The Rack last night and found CL Viva Pumps in my size for $152.97!


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted at East Palo Alto
Helmut Lang faux wolf coat $139 (retail $995) size M


----------



## sdkitty

got two of these sweaters on sale yesterday black and burgandy - Melrose and Market.  Good for warm climate - not wool but a cotton blend


----------



## lexilexilexi

Had to talk to the manager because they were convinced this was never marked down! But they scanned every tag and it kept ringing up .01! Milly bell sleeve off shoulder.


----------



## sdkitty

lexilexilexi said:


> Had to talk to the manager because they were convinced this was never marked down! But they scanned every tag and it kept ringing up .01! Milly bell sleeve off shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280419
> View attachment 4280420
> View attachment 4280421


can't beat that


----------



## BeenBurned

lexilexilexi said:


> Had to talk to the manager because they were convinced this was never marked down! But they scanned every tag and it kept ringing up .01! Milly bell sleeve off shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280419
> View attachment 4280420
> View attachment 4280421


OMG!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Spotted CL So Kate and Gucci Shoes sadly none of them were my size


----------



## meowmix318

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Spotted CL So Kate and Gucci Shoes sadly none of them were my size



I hate when that happens


----------



## Sakura198427

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Spotted CL So Kate and Gucci Shoes sadly none of them were my size


It kills me to find gorgeous shoes at amazing prices but not my size [emoji24] please tell me none of these are size 35.5 or 36.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Tons of Dior Sunnies in Hawaii


----------



## joanah

Has anyone seen any moncler jackets at their rack lately?


----------



## mzbaglady1

joanah said:


> Has anyone seen any moncler jackets at their rack lately?


Yes I have a couple of months ago. I posted the finds in this thread. It was two racks of men's jackets, vests, sweaters, hoodies.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Full line (online now)


----------



## feudingfaeries

Does anyone have any tips on removing the sticker tags off leather shoe bottoms without leaving marks? I've tried the hair dryer trick and all it did was burn the sticker. I would like to remove it without leaving a trace if possible.


----------



## afsweet

feudingfaeries said:


> Does anyone have any tips on removing the sticker tags off leather shoe bottoms without leaving marks? I've tried the hair dryer trick and all it did was burn the sticker. I would like to remove it without leaving a trace if possible.



I always use Goo Gone.


----------



## sdkitty

stephc005 said:


> I always use Goo Gone.


I was going to say that too.....


----------



## joanah

mzbaglady1 said:


> Yes I have a couple of months ago. I posted the finds in this thread. It was two racks of men's jackets, vests, sweaters, hoodies.


Yes! I remember, but by the time I was able to go to the city everything was gone -_- I can’t deal with nyc traffic lol


----------



## Luv n bags

Miso Fine said:


> I just got back from my Rack store.  Lots of Stuart Weitzman otk boots.  I got two since I couldn’t decide which are more comfy for me.  I will try them at home.  All were around $430.
> 
> I also returned a pair of boots that were not tagged correctly.  I didn’t catch it until I looked at the style name embossed in the boot liner and ran it through the HauteLook app.  The boots were marked down to $62.99, but I paid $189.  When I looked at my receipt, the style was for a totally different brand! I have to pay closer attention! The store manager refused to give me the boots at the sale price, so I returned them and got the SW’s.  Which look a lot more streamlined!
> I hope the SW’s go on sale this Friday!



I lucked out today! The boots that were missed marked for $189 we’re still on the rack. I scanned it and it showed Cole Hahn brand. I brought it to the sales person’s attention that the lowest price online was 62.99, and they were marked as Cole Hahn’s even though they are Donald Pliner. The sales lady took it to the back and reticketed it. They came up to $27!! I am definitely going to return the Stuart Weitzman boots that I just purchased for $522 because these are too similar.


----------



## Luv n bags

Are these Doc Martens too smurf  looking? They are velvet brocade for $59.  Jacket is J. Crew for $79


----------



## lvchanelboy

Miso Fine said:


> Are these Doc Martens too smurf  looking? They are velvet brocade for $59.  Jacket is J. Crew for $79


I don't think so. I think the color and the velvet are really cute together


----------



## Luv n bags

lvchanelboy said:


> I don't think so. I think the color and the velvet are really cute together



Thank you! I am wearing them and they are like slippers.  The brocade makes the shoes unique.


----------



## Cthai

Was at the rack yesterday and it’s was 50% additional for all Tory shoes.


----------



## ALNYC

feudingfaeries said:


> Does anyone have any tips on removing the sticker tags off leather shoe bottoms without leaving marks? I've tried the hair dryer trick and all it did was burn the sticker. I would like to remove it without leaving a trace if possible.



Same as the other replies, I use Goo Gone, after taking the label off with a hairdryer. You have to be pretty patient with it. Peel up a small corner, then aim the hairdryer at the portion that has been peeled and gently pull back the sticker. Sometimes they come off in one piece and other times, it take a couple of tries, but it's always worked for me in the end. Once the sticker is off, I use the Goo Gone Clean Up Wipes to get rid of stickiness. Unfortunately there are some types of soles that will always show a mark, but this works for most.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

sarasmom said:


> View attachment 4273054
> 
> View attachment 4273055
> 
> View attachment 4273056
> 
> 
> Bergen rack this morning!
> 
> The CL boots were $275, flip flops $98



Do you happen to know what day of the week the bergen rack gets shipments in from nordstrom or is it random?


----------



## sarasmom

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Do you happen to know what day of the week the bergen rack gets shipments in from nordstrom or is it random?



I think it’s just random. I don’t usually get to check in the morning bc of work, but since they open early for holiday hours I was able to go that day. They don’t get shipments on Monday.


----------



## pairin

.  

Just ordered this OTK, hope they are fit and comfy.


----------



## sparksfly

pairin said:


> .
> 
> Just ordered this OTK, hope they are fit and comfy.



Are they still available at this price?


----------



## Luv n bags

HauteLook still has them


----------



## Luv n bags

I don’t want to spend a ton of money on OTK boots since I will wear them so rarely - twice a year or so.

Found these very cute Vince Camuto boots for $99 at NR.  The great thing is they don’t sag and stay up!

I googled these boots and found a site that is selling them for $57! I ordered the grey and the black for the same price as one pair from NR!


----------



## sparksfly

Miso Fine said:


> View attachment 4286197
> View attachment 4286198
> 
> HauteLook still has them



Thanks!

I was hoping to score them for under $200!


----------



## pairin

sparksfly said:


> Are they still available at this price?



I got the last pair, I think.


----------



## Luv n bags

pairin said:


> I got the last pair, I think.



I saw some at my local Rack.  If you show them the screenshot, they should price match.  Good luck!


----------



## natalia0128

Does anyone want this.? Quote me with your size if match i will pm you the store and item numbers to order. This is run true to size. It about 60% off from original price
For serious buyer only. For last sale. Someone pmed  me info and never order from my SA


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now [emoji125]‍♀️[emoji100]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted last night. Mackage.


----------



## Cthai

Not Nordstrom rack find bit off 5th have additional 40% off boots and they had a ton of Stuart weitzman 50-50 over the knee boots for $350 (after the 40%) off and currently Nordstrom have them on sale at 15%


----------



## pecknnibble

Cthai said:


> Not Nordstrom rack find bit off 5th have additional 40% off boots and they had a ton of Stuart weitzman 50-50 over the knee boots for $350 (after the 40%) off and currently Nordstrom have them on sale at 15%



Thanks for the heads up! I’m not sure how the sizing runs so I picked up two sizes for now. [emoji4]


----------



## mzbaglady1

Clear the rack sale started and so far I haven't seen anyone post any good finds. I noticed some items online are from the summer and I have gotten these items cheaper from another retailer.  The full line online website have 70% off on clearance shoes.


----------



## peacelovesequin

mzbaglady1 said:


> Clear the rack sale started and so far I haven't seen anyone post any good finds. I noticed some items online are from the summer and I have gotten these items cheaper from another retailer.  The full line online website have 70% off on clearance shoes.



I went to the store last night, nothing good sadly! 

I’ve been doing better at full-line and other stores (designer clearance).


----------



## sparksfly

mzbaglady1 said:


> Clear the rack sale started and so far I haven't seen anyone post any good finds. I noticed some items online are from the summer and I have gotten these items cheaper from another retailer.  The full line online website have 70% off on clearance shoes.



Are prices as marked on full line? I’m only seeing 33%-40%


----------



## Michelle1x

mzbaglady1 said:


> Clear the rack sale started and so far I haven't seen anyone post any good finds. I noticed some items online are from the summer and I have gotten these items cheaper from another retailer.  The full line online website have 70% off on clearance shoes.


this os a new low for me with ctr, sadly.wi
not all red tags are included, either.


----------



## Denalikins

Bought these beauties for $60 today at the CTR sale! I was shocked when I saw them, I live in Kansas and my rack never has anything good!


----------



## Tomsmom

Denalikins said:


> Bought these beauties for $60 today at the CTR sale! I was shocked when I saw them, I live in Kansas and my rack never has anything good!


Those are beautiful!


----------



## Luv n bags

Denalikins said:


> Bought these beauties for $60 today at the CTR sale! I was shocked when I saw them, I live in Kansas and my rack never has anything good!



Wow!!! What a steal!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Full line (online now)


----------



## MahoganyQT

I ordered some Tory Burch sandals for $60 online prior to Clear the Rack and went back to see if I could get a price adjustment. The sandals were marked up to $112, which made them $84 after the discount!


----------



## mzbaglady1

sparksfly said:


> Are prices as marked on full line? I’m only seeing 33%-40%


Someone just posted full online at 70% off for this thread pictures of the shoes.


----------



## sabrunka

I got these Tods boots at 70% off from the regular nordies website. Theyre probably too small but I figured it wouldnt hurt to try!
View attachment 4291122


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now (full-line)


----------



## AnnaFreud

MahoganyQT said:


> I ordered some Tory Burch sandals for $60 online prior to Clear the Rack and went back to see if I could get a price adjustment. The sandals were marked up to $112, which made them $84 after the discount!



Wow, they actually gave you a price adjustment?? I remember those days...


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Found these two at CTR this weekend. Vince wool and cashmere cocoon dress, $112 from $385. Nordstrom Signature cashmere hoodie, $89 from $299.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Diamond Dazed said:


> Found these two at CTR this weekend. Vince wool and cashmere cocoon dress, $112 from $385. Nordstrom Signature cashmere hoodie, $89 from $299.
> 
> View attachment 4293042
> View attachment 4293043



Good deals!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## peacelovesequin

Some good deals on full-line:


----------



## sdkitty

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Which San Diego Nordstrom Rack is the best place to find designer items?


Mission Valley


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Any good Nordstrom Rack in the NY/NJ area for designer items?


----------



## Denalikins

I found a pair of Prada platform suede  espadrilles for $160 at my local rack. They’ll be great for spring and summer!


----------



## peacelovesequin

PradaforRada said:


> Any good Nordstrom Rack in the NY/NJ area for designer items?



Union Square. I always luck out whenever I go.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I saw these and went straight to the register. They are so sparkly...I didn’t think twice.


----------



## Blueberry1

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I saw these and went straight to the register. They are so sparkly...I didn’t think twice.



Love those


----------



## ALNYC

PradaforRada said:


> Any good Nordstrom Rack in the NY/NJ area for designer items?


Paramus usually has the best deals on designer goods, but Union Square has a better selection. They always have really high end shoes, but not at a particularly good discount. I've gotten pretty lucky at Paramus. It's also where I've gotten the most $0.01 items.


----------



## bagnutt

ALNYC said:


> Paramus usually has the best deals on designer goods, but Union Square has a better selection. They always have really high end shoes, but not at a particularly good discount. I've gotten pretty lucky at Paramus. It's also where I've gotten the most $0.01 items.



I haven’t found any penny items in ages!! 

Happy New Year everyone [emoji846]


----------



## SEWDimples

lvchanelboy said:


> I don't think so. I think the color and the velvet are really cute together


Me too! So cute.


----------



## sarasmom

PradaforRada said:


> Any good Nordstrom Rack in the NY/NJ area for designer items?



Paramus gets designer items but honestly has been not that good for bags and clothing for over a year. Shoes are hit or miss.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Mistagged? 
Thought it might be a good price since it was sitting in the clearance rack but I think this is closer to regular price


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I got these for my sister during the anniversary sale and now I want them.  I found them at the rack way cheaper!!!  












Can’t beat $11.99!!!


----------



## bvvrati

Can anyone tell me if the store will price match the exact same item online? I just called online customer service and they basically said no. I called a store and they said if I had purchased both items the higher price and the lower price they would do the price match but I have a feeling this is done by a case by case basis and probably not every store will do this. The store just did mark downs and some items are higher priced online.


----------



## mzbaglady1

bvvrati said:


> Can anyone tell me if the store will price match the exact same item online? I just called online customer service and they basically said no. I called a store and they said if I had purchased both items the higher price and the lower price they would do the price match but I have a feeling this is done by a case by case basis and probably not every store will do this. The store just did mark downs and some items are higher priced online.


They will price match from If you purchased both of the items and go into the rack with your receipts and merchandise speak to a supervisor. They might give you a bunch of excuses but if the item is purchased from the online rack it shouldn't be too much of a hassel.


----------



## pinky7129

bvvrati said:


> Can anyone tell me if the store will price match the exact same item online? I just called online customer service and they basically said no. I called a store and they said if I had purchased both items the higher price and the lower price they would do the price match but I have a feeling this is done by a case by case basis and probably not every store will do this. The store just did mark downs and some items are higher priced online.



As long as the item is in stock in your size and color it should go through


----------



## meowmix318

HeartMyMJs said:


> I got these for my sister during the anniversary sale and now I want them.  I found them at the rack way cheaper!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t beat $11.99!!!


You really can't


----------



## Carol_glee

Found this today at my local rack

Versace boots
Burberry sandals


----------



## bankygirl

My store has been so empty for the last 2 months. I stopped by yesterday and the shelves in the shoe department were completely clear. So puzzling!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## sarasmom

When will the stores get the designer transfers from Nordstrom ? Anyone remember from last year?


----------



## bagnutt

SW $294 RT size 7.5


----------



## bagnutt

9th Street Rack has a bunch of these Tory flats in different colors and sizes, $75 RT


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now. 
(NR Rack)


----------



## ThisVNchick

Does anyone know if there's a CTR for this upcoming long weekend?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted online store transfers. The selection was very disappointing. Ferragamo slides at size 6 64.00. Christian Louboutin red suede pumps 200 price range size 8.5. Christian Louboutin gold pumps 224.00 size 9.5. I did much better at the high end department stores.


----------



## mzbaglady1

3rd photo .


----------



## Aleksa1234

mzbaglady1 said:


> View attachment 4312974
> View attachment 4312975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted online store transfers. The selection was very disappointing. Ferragamo slides at size 6 64.00. Christian Louboutin red suede pumps 200 price range size 8.5. Christian Louboutin gold pumps 224.00 size 9.5. I did much better at the high end department stores.


Omg great finds! Which store?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Aleksa1234 said:


> Omg great finds! Which store?


Sixth avenue location Manhattan NYC.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

mzbaglady1 said:


> Sixth avenue location Manhattan NYC.



Wish I knew this lcoation has such selections. I was at Union Sq. Wednesday and there was slim pickings,


----------



## mzbaglady1

PradaforRada said:


> Wish I knew this lcoation has such selections. I was at Union Sq. Wednesday and there was slim pickings,


Keep checking early mornings I believe union square might be getting designer transfers soon.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted Valentino red suede booties size 41 299.00 wt.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## Michelle1x

The SF Bay Area stores are really empty, the shoe racks esp are bare.  Hopefully they are making room for new full line transfers?


----------



## Landra

Michelle1x said:


> The SF Bay Area stores are really empty, the shoe racks esp are bare.  Hopefully they are making room for new full line transfers?


Don’t know
Seems like the stores are empty to


----------



## dooneybaby

I'm a lover of Hermes scarves, and I also appreciate Ferragamo silk scarves as well. But I never thought I'd go gaga over a silk scarf I saw on Nordstrom.com, marked down from $98 to $39. I figured what's there to lose, so I ordered 2 colorways:


I figured they couldn't possibly be silk, but they are:


I'm impressed.


----------



## sarasmom

I noticed designer transfers starting to show up. Nothing exciting but at least they are starting


----------



## peacelovesequin

If anyone likes E & J bags. 
Online now.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted Prada wt white cork wedge sandal size 8 230.00. Prada maroon suede pumps size 39.5 250.00.


----------



## sarasmom

Found this Veronica Beard sweater for $34 Reg $350


----------



## Cthai

Anyone know when the next CTR ?


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Cthai said:


> Anyone know when the next CTR ?



President’s Day weekend starting that Friday


----------



## Robert001

I normally buy ultrasonic cavitat rf fat & cellulite remover, but I found these today and they just seemed so special so I went for them.


----------



## lestylet

feudingfaeries said:


> Does anyone have any tips on removing the sticker tags off leather shoe bottoms without leaving marks? I've tried the hair dryer trick and all it did was burn the sticker. I would like to remove it without leaving a trace if possible.



I use these two methods:

If the shoe sole is shiny/lacquered leather (eg. Louboutins and Valentinos), peel off the stickers by hand as best as you can. Then with a paper towel or polishing cloth, rub olive oil over the sticky residue in small circular motions until it all comes off. It can take a couple times if the sticker was stuck on really well. The oil will not harm the sole, but make sure not to get it on the uppers!

If the shoe sole is matte/sueded leather (eg. Manolos and Jimmy Choos), peel off the stickers by hand as best as you can and then use a nail file to gently file off the rest of the sticker residue.


----------



## lestylet

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Went to The Rack last night and found CL Viva Pumps in my size for $152.97!



Gosh you are so luck! I'd love to get this exact pair in nude  I have never seen any Louboutins at the Rack stores near me! I've seen other designers like Jimmy Choo. I wonder if my timing is just really terrible?


----------



## lestylet

sarasmom said:


> View attachment 4273054
> 
> View attachment 4273055
> 
> View attachment 4273056
> 
> 
> Bergen rack this morning!
> 
> The CL boots were $275, flip flops $98




OMG!!! What an amazing haul! Crying with sadness that I never see deals like this at my stores


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

Have you seen sold out items coming back in NR online?


----------



## Aleksa1234

lestylet said:


> OMG!!! What an amazing haul! Crying with sadness that I never see deals like this at my stores



Ohhhh... where was that?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now (full line)


----------



## sarasmom

Aleksa1234 said:


> Ohhhh... where was that?



This was in Paramus NJ [emoji4]


----------



## MahoganyQT

Marc Jacobs


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

peacelovesequin said:


> If anyone likes E & J bags.
> Online now.
> View attachment 4322012



I read that Elizabeth & James is shutting down (their insta hasn't updated since September), so we should we a glug of their stuff in the coming months/year.


----------



## peacelovesequin

#Team42 (full line)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Btw, full line has a few Saint Laurent (shoes) pop-backs between 40%-60% off.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now (NR)


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted. All red ragged. Jimmy Choo 250.00 size 39.5. Prada kitten heels size 39.5 250.00. Balenciaga slides size 39 169.97. This location recieved store transfers I missed last week. I will post conversation I had with a manager.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I just spoke to a manager that snagged these Gucci boots for 100.00.  The employees are putting away some of the popular store transfers for themselves or their co-workers. As a matter of fact this manager went to the back and came out with some men's Dior, & Balenciaga sneakers that were not out on the selling floor. Only 11 rack stores receive store transfers. I do not know if this number will change because there are more rack stores that will be opening. Each store has a number and in numerical order this is how the rack stores receive their shipment of designer goods. At this point you can just about figure out what stores are getting the transfers from TPF postings in this thread. Here is a stock photo of the boots this manager was skipping and dancing around in this Nordstromrack I just came out of. Also this same person went back into the stockroom to show me another pair of Gucci mules. He is going to purchase.


----------



## meowmix318

mzbaglady1 said:


> I just spoke to a manager that snagged these Gucci boots for 100.00.  The employees are putting away some of the popular store transfers for themselves or their co-workers. As a matter of fact this manager went to the back and came out with some men's Dior, & Balenciaga sneakers that were not out on the selling floor. Only 11 rack stores receive store transfers. I do not know if this number will change because there are more rack stores that will be opening. Each store has a number and in numerical order this is how the rack stores receive their shipment of designer goods. At this point you can just about figure out what stores are getting the transfers from TPF postings in this thread. Here is a stock photo of the boots this manager was skipping and dancing around in this Nordstromrack I just came out of. Also this same person went back into the stockroom to show me another pair of Gucci mules. He is going to purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332590
> View attachment 4332590


I thought that wasn't allowed for the employees to do that ... Oh well


----------



## scgirl212

mzbaglady1 said:


> I just spoke to a manager that snagged these Gucci boots for 100.00.  The employees are putting away some of the popular store transfers for themselves or their co-workers. As a matter of fact this manager went to the back and came out with some men's Dior, & Balenciaga sneakers that were not out on the selling floor. Only 11 rack stores receive store transfers. I do not know if this number will change because there are more rack stores that will be opening. Each store has a number and in numerical order this is how the rack stores receive their shipment of designer goods. At this point you can just about figure out what stores are getting the transfers from TPF postings in this thread. Here is a stock photo of the boots this manager was skipping and dancing around in this Nordstromrack I just came out of. Also this same person went back into the stockroom to show me another pair of Gucci mules. He is going to purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332590
> View attachment 4332590



Yep same. I was standing with a group of the regulars that are tight with the manager on the day the store transfers came in. One of the regulars had asked about Chloe flats and the manager came back out with a tan pair that were not on the floor that the manager was saving for someone. I can only imagine what the store gets that are "saved" in the back for the employees.


----------



## mzbaglady1

scgirl212 said:


> Yep same. I was standing with a group of the regulars that are tight with the manager on the day the store transfers came in. One of the regulars had asked about Chloe flats and the manager came back out with a tan pair that were not on the floor that the manager was saving for someone. I can only imagine what the store gets that are "saved" in the back for the employees.


I can only imagine what the employees are reselling a lot of this merchandise. Another employee showed me video of handbags and shoes that they purchased.


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

mzbaglady1 said:


> Spotted. All red ragged. Jimmy Choo 250.00 size 39.5. Prada kitten heels size 39.5 250.00. Balenciaga slides size 39 169.97. This location recieved store transfers I missed last week. I will post conversation I had with a manager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332570
> View attachment 4332571
> View attachment 4332572
> View attachment 4332573


Do you have the sky for the Balencia slides?  Do you mind necadking what store?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## mzbaglady1

Shoppingwitmimi said:


> Do you have the sky for the Balencia slides?  Do you mind necadking what store?


pmd you.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## Blueberry1

mzbaglady1 said:


> I just spoke to a manager that snagged these Gucci boots for 100.00.  The employees are putting away some of the popular store transfers for themselves or their co-workers. As a matter of fact this manager went to the back and came out with some men's Dior, & Balenciaga sneakers that were not out on the selling floor. Only 11 rack stores receive store transfers. I do not know if this number will change because there are more rack stores that will be opening. Each store has a number and in numerical order this is how the rack stores receive their shipment of designer goods. At this point you can just about figure out what stores are getting the transfers from TPF postings in this thread. Here is a stock photo of the boots this manager was skipping and dancing around in this Nordstromrack I just came out of. Also this same person went back into the stockroom to show me another pair of Gucci mules. He is going to purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332590
> View attachment 4332590



This is not OK. Bye bye Rack, you lost my business. The “hunt” isn’t fun anymore if it’s rigged against me.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## Michelle1x

Blueberry1 said:


> This is not OK. Bye bye Rack, you lost my business. The “hunt” isn’t fun anymore if it’s rigged against me.


I really think the quality and quantity of goods left at Rack, have GOT to be hurting sales at this point.  Employees always snagged things, but in the past there was just more quantity so there was enough left for us.  There used to be plenty of mid-range labels in the clearance section, like Vince, DVF and Eileen Fisher.  Now all of those are in the "designer row" section, more expensive than you can get at Neiman Marcus full line sales.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## peacelovesequin




----------



## Michelle1x

Does anyone have any more details on the upcoming CTR?  Does it start on Thurs (Valentines day) or Friday?  Last year they had 50% off dresses around this time, it might be worth checking out.

This begs the question, what about that "early access to CTR" that we are supposed to have, has anybody actually utilized that?  TIA


----------



## pinky7129

Michelle1x said:


> Does anyone have any more details on the upcoming CTR?  Does it start on Thurs (Valentines day) or Friday?  Last year they had 50% off dresses around this time, it might be worth checking out.
> 
> This begs the question, what about that "early access to CTR" that we are supposed to have, has anybody actually utilized that?  TIA



CTR is from March 7-10th


----------



## mzbaglady1

OOPS forgot to post. Spotted early this morning final sale Proenza schouler black leather bag 600.00. I have a rag & bone bag similar style. Burberry straw tote bag rt. 400.00. Is it me but are the prices much higher on the rt clearance items?  Most of my Burberry bags I posted in this thread were rt and way under 300.00.


----------



## Michelle1x

mzbaglady1 said:


> OOPS forgot to post. Spotted early this morning final sale Proenza schouler black leather bag 600.00. I have a rag & bone bag similar style. Burberry straw tote bag rt. 400.00. Is it me but are the prices much higher on the rt clearance items?  Most of my Burberry bags I posted in this thread were rt and way under 300.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339303
> View attachment 4339304


$600 for the PS is good, that is reminiscent of old rack prices


----------



## Michelle1x

pinky7129 said:


> CTR is from March 7-10th


Doh!  Thanks... well I'll bet the Mar 7 CTR will probably have 50% off something, they are bound to have inventory then


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## peacelovesequin

Speaking of PS, some just popped up online.


----------



## tnguyen87

Saw this today. Didn’t buy it because the clasp was difficult to open and it would’ve seemed like an annoyance for an everyday bag.


----------



## kramer125

Grabbed the last PS strap to match my black mini city


----------



## Leto

tnguyen87 said:


> View attachment 4340800
> View attachment 4340802
> 
> 
> Saw this today. Didn’t buy it because the clasp was difficult to open and it would’ve seemed like an annoyance for an everyday bag.



I would love to find the Burberry Macken bag. That’s also a decent price!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Did anyone notice the employee uniform changed?  They are wearing aprons and the color is a bright teal or aqua color. I'm not sure if they are going to start serving croissants or pull out a hammer or screwdriver out of the pockets of those aprons. I couldn't help myself one employee I said to 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 oh waiter!!! He started laughing.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now.


----------



## IStuckACello

Has anyone seen Rick Owens x Birkenstock fur Arizona’s in store? ;(


----------



## peacelovesequin

If you take the time to look, there’s really good stuff. 

See my previous posts from this week!


----------



## pinkfeet

mzbaglady1 said:


> Did anyone notice the employee uniform changed?  They are wearing aprons and the color is a bright teal or aqua color. I'm not sure if they are going to start serving croissants or pull out a hammer or screwdriver out of the pockets of those aprons. I couldn't help myself one employee I said to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh waiter!!! He started laughing.



This makes me so glad I quit retail; I am just not cut out for these remarks every single day and pretend to laugh it off. Every. Single. Day. 20 times a day. 

Heaven forbid you make ONE remark that doesn't mean anything and a customer takes it the wrong way. 

I still recall one customer arguing with me that my eyes were fake and I wore contacts and he wanted me to take them out to prove to him they were real. He almost poked my eye with his finger, yes this was a high end dept store too. lol


----------



## mzbaglady1

pinkfeet said:


> This makes me so glad I quit retail; I am just not cut out for these remarks every single day and pretend to laugh it off. Every. Single. Day. 20 times a day.
> 
> Heaven forbid you make ONE remark that doesn't mean anything and a customer takes it the wrong way.
> 
> I still recall one customer arguing with me that my eyes were fake and I wore contacts and he wanted me to take them out to prove to him they were real. He almost poked my eye with his finger, yes this was a high end dept store too. lol


This employee we know each other and joke around. I would never make a comment towards anyone I don't personally know them or their temperament. I have also worked in retail and yes the customers can be rude and disrespectful to the employees.


----------



## pinkfeet

scgirl212 said:


> Yep same. I was standing with a group of the regulars that are tight with the manager on the day the store transfers came in. One of the regulars had asked about Chloe flats and the manager came back out with a tan pair that were not on the floor that the manager was saving for someone. I can only imagine what the store gets that are "saved" in the back for the employees.



They have been saving stuff for other employees for YEARS. 

I used to worked at the Rack in Chicago, the SM at one would have her desk piled with designer goods all saved for other SM's and her district managers and even managers/friends who worked at the full line store. They have some group text /email thing they all stay connected with each other over the years as everyone works together at some point in their careers and goes from Rack to Full line and back and forth. 

Of course being a lowly regular employee I never got dibs on the good stuff and the stuff on "hold" would be on hold for weeks until the DM made her visit OR they would charge her card at the store and then they would just keep the purchase in the office until she finally showed up. 

Or you would find stuff carefully "hidden" in the back or store room in the wrong spot until it was oh wow its marked down to 99% off and they acted surprised and finally bought it. There were so many shenanigans it was disgusting. But heaven forbid you were 2 minutes late while going to the bathroom. 

Bitter- party of one here LMAO. I got better deals at NM even while an employee and still do to this day. I mean yeah I still shop there but deals are better elsewhere unless you get lucky. 

Lots of tricky at the Rack and Full line -- you just don't know until you work there and see the behind the scene stuff.


----------



## mzbaglady1

pinkfeet said:


> They have been saving stuff for other employees for YEARS.
> 
> I used to worked at the Rack in Chicago, the SM at one would have her desk piled with designer goods all saved for other SM's and her district managers and even managers/friends who worked at the full line store. They have some group text /email thing they all stay connected with each other over the years as everyone works together at some point in their careers and goes from Rack to Full line and back and forth.
> 
> Of course being a lowly regular employee I never got dibs on the good stuff and the stuff on "hold" would be on hold for weeks until the DM made her visit OR they would charge her card at the store and then they would just keep the purchase in the office until she finally showed up.
> 
> Or you would find stuff carefully "hidden" in the back or store room in the wrong spot until it was oh wow its marked down to 99% off and they acted surprised and finally bought it. There were so many shenanigans it was disgusting. But heaven forbid you were 2 minutes late while going to the bathroom.
> 
> Bitter- party of one here LMAO. I got better deals at NM even while an employee and still do to this day. I mean yeah I still shop there but deals are better elsewhere unless you get lucky.
> 
> Lots of tricky at the Rack and Full line -- you just don't know until you work there and see the behind the scene stuff.


Wow! You just confirmed why Chanel never appears at this particular rack store. This employee did tell me we would never see Chanel at this location because they were instructed to never put this merchandise out on the selling floor because someone higher up is purchasing this. Thanks for dropping this information.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Also spotted these:


----------



## peacelovesequin

I’m hope someone can snag these deals!


----------



## peacelovesequin

IStuckACello said:


> Has anyone seen Rick Owens x Birkenstock fur Arizona’s in store? ;(



Just saw this online now.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now.


----------



## peacelovesequin




----------



## Shoppinmel

What's up with them not having CTR on Presidents Day weekend? I see someone said it'll be in a couple weeks. Weird!


----------



## ALNYC

Got this cute Alexander McQueen card case today for $99 and a beautiful Chloe Roy for $699 (+tax).


----------



## peacelovesequin

Run!


----------



## peacelovesequin

More online deals


----------



## peacelovesequin

peacelovesequin said:


> Online now.
> 
> View attachment 4343349



These are still online. Is no one a 35? lol


----------



## elle woods

Just got these from online [emoji5]


----------



## IStuckACello

peacelovesequin said:


> Just saw this online now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343370



Thanks peacelove! I’m looking for the women’s version of these [emoji24]I ordered the black ones when they popped up but I have a feeling they’ll be too small.


----------



## coveredcladdy

pinkfeet said:


> They have been saving stuff for other employees for YEARS.
> 
> I used to worked at the Rack in Chicago, the SM at one would have her desk piled with designer goods all saved for other SM's and her district managers and even managers/friends who worked at the full line store. They have some group text /email thing they all stay connected with each other over the years as everyone works together at some point in their careers and goes from Rack to Full line and back and forth.
> 
> Of course being a lowly regular employee I never got dibs on the good stuff and the stuff on "hold" would be on hold for weeks until the DM made her visit OR they would charge her card at the store and then they would just keep the purchase in the office until she finally showed up.
> 
> Or you would find stuff carefully "hidden" in the back or store room in the wrong spot until it was oh wow its marked down to 99% off and they acted surprised and finally bought it. There were so many shenanigans it was disgusting. But heaven forbid you were 2 minutes late while going to the bathroom.
> 
> Bitter- party of one here LMAO. I got better deals at NM even while an employee and still do to this day. I mean yeah I still shop there but deals are better elsewhere unless you get lucky.
> 
> Lots of tricky at the Rack and Full line -- you just don't know until you work there and see the behind the scene stuff.


This is interesting. My husband and I have talked about this subject before and I shared your post with him. We were joking together and he was saying that they (the SM) may as well just reroute the delivery truck and have it all sent to their home address, then sort through it all there. (Of course sending the rejects to the designated store).


----------



## sarasmom

Scored a Canada Goose this morning! Couldn’t believe it! $299 from $750


----------



## Cthai

sarasmom said:


> Scored a Canada Goose this morning! Couldn’t believe it! $299 from $750
> 
> View attachment 4346930
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346931



Amazing!!!! I’m still hoping to find one!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Tons of designer goodies today. 

Gucci especially.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Louboutin clutch 






Valentino




Ps1 just sitting on the clearance table


----------



## Martha Stewart

peacelovesequin said:


> Tons of designer goodies today.
> 
> Gucci especially.



Do you happen to remember the prices of the Guccis and Bals?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Martha Stewart said:


> Do you happen to remember the prices of the Guccis and Bals?



Everything was under $500.


----------



## joanah

peacelovesequin said:


> Tons of designer goodies today.
> 
> Gucci especially.
> 
> View attachment 4346985
> View attachment 4346987
> View attachment 4346988
> View attachment 4346989
> View attachment 4346991


Omg was this in NY?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now. 
Rockstuds are full price [emoji20]


----------



## AnnaFreud

Simon Miller Bonsai 15


----------



## scgirl212

Miu Miu $719...first designer handbag I’ve seen in a while!


----------



## scgirl212

And a Loewe puzzle bag! $789


----------



## alessarowe

scgirl212 said:


> And a Loewe puzzle bag! $789
> 
> View attachment 4349982


Woah! Good find on the Loewe! Where was this at?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now.


Hopefully someone can snag!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted rt Burberry jacket size xs. 179.00 the color is a olive green. I haven't seen Burberry jackets for a while at the rack.


----------



## scgirl212

alessarowe said:


> Woah! Good find on the Loewe! Where was this at?



Costa Mesa, the lady helping me out was like, everyone has been touching that bag all day..why?


----------



## dorres

mzbaglady1 said:


> Spotted rt Burberry jacket size xs. 179.00 the color is a olive green. I haven't seen Burberry jackets for a while at the rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350530



Did you buy? So cheap!


----------



## MahoganyQT

mzbaglady1 said:


> Spotted rt Burberry jacket size xs. 179.00 the color is a olive green. I haven't seen Burberry jackets for a while at the rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350530



Wow! Nice and my size!!!


----------



## alessarowe

scgirl212 said:


> Costa Mesa, the lady helping me out was like, everyone has been touching that bag all day..why?


Hahahaha too funny! 

did you purchase it? that’s a pretty good deal


----------



## mzbaglady1

dorres said:


> Did you buy? So cheap!


No I didn't purchase this jacket.


----------



## bankygirl

mzbaglady1 said:


> Spotted rt Burberry jacket size xs. 179.00 the color is a olive green. I haven't seen Burberry jackets for a while at the rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350530


OMG I have been looking for this jacket! PMing you know!


----------



## bagnutt

ALNYC said:


> Got this cute Alexander McQueen card case today for $99 and a beautiful Chloe Roy for $699 (+tax).



Westgate has those card cases in black.


----------



## bagnutt

Westgate has quite a bit of red-tagged Stuart Weitzman. I bought Strummer combat boots for $142 - still full price on most websites. They also had Lexie sandals for $100


----------



## mssmelanie

peacelovesequin said:


> Online now.
> View attachment 4350384
> 
> Hopefully someone can snag!



Damn!  I thought I got a good deal on the uptown’s for 375 at saks!  This is amazing but gone by the time I looked


----------



## bagnutt

Red tag and refurb bags at 9th Street

Burberry tote $549
Givenchy tote $341
Ghurka tote $215
Chloe Marcie $676
Givenchy crossbody $767
Stella crossbody (studded black) $419


----------



## bagnutt

Ton of shoe transfers at 9th Street!!!
Loubs size 39 $199 RT


----------



## bagnutt

#Team42  $197 refurb


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino 40.5 $299


----------



## bagnutt

Chloe refurb 37 $152


----------



## sparksfly

N


----------



## bagnutt

Commend des Garçon faux fur $589 RT


----------



## bagnutt

Gucci silk blouse $579 RT


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted tonight. 

Chloe heels. $229 RT 





Saint Laurent Sneakers. $229 RT. Size 40.5 






Bal slides. $199 RT. Size 42.

I was going to get them but changed my mind, lol


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino $244 RT 41


----------



## Michelle1x

Has anyone seen many DVF wrap dresses at any Norcal racks?  I'm having a tough time finding anything DVF lately.  Even online, there is one in a size 6 - but I am a 10 in DVF.


----------



## TiTi78

peacelovesequin said:


> Online now.
> View attachment 4350384
> 
> Hopefully someone can snag!


How are you seeing these? When I search Cl's nothing comes up...ever


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> Valentino 40.5 $299
> View attachment 4353679
> 
> View attachment 4353680



Ohh love these, too big. Would not have braved the rain to go yesterday! Nice spots!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## peacelovesequin

TiTi78 said:


> How are you seeing these? When I search Cl's nothing comes up...ever



Pop-backs (especially CL’s) are gone within seconds. 

It’s always smart to have your information pre-filled you so can check out quicker! [emoji4]


----------



## mzbaglady1

bagnutt said:


> Red tag and refurb bags at 9th Street
> 
> Burberry tote $549
> Givenchy tote $341
> Ghurka tote $215
> Chloe Marcie $676
> Givenchy crossbody $767
> Stella crossbody (studded black) $419
> View attachment 4353672
> 
> View attachment 4353673
> 
> View attachment 4353674
> 
> View attachment 4353675


Is it just me but all of a sudden there's a whole lot of rt items right before the next ctr sale? Most people are going to snatch up the rt items without the extra discount.


----------



## TiTi78

peacelovesequin said:


> Pop-backs (especially CL’s) are gone within seconds.
> 
> It’s always smart to have your information pre-filled you so can check out quicker! [emoji4]



Thanks....but is there a search? When I enter the name in the search bar nothing comes up for CL


----------



## mzbaglady1

Wow!!!! Debating not sure. Its wide on my foot and the strap is slipping off my heel. Christian Dior clogs size 40 299.00. What do you think?


----------



## Tomsmom

mzbaglady1 said:


> Wow!!!! Debating not sure. Its wide on my foot and the strap is slipping off my heel. Christian Dior clogs size 40 299.00. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356453
> View attachment 4356454


They are cute but will not be so cute if they don’t fit right


----------



## Michelle1x

Haha I tried to get this but it wouldn't add to cart,


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone own the Stuart Weitzman Lexie sandal? It’s currently online for $167. I need a pair of nude sandals for a wedding in April. Wondering if they’re worth it.

Also anyone know when the next clear the rack is?


----------



## averagejoe

mzbaglady1 said:


> Wow!!!! Debating not sure. Its wide on my foot and the strap is slipping off my heel. Christian Dior clogs size 40 299.00. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356453
> View attachment 4356454


Wow that is an amazing price! Too bad it doesn't fit perfectly. Would you be able to place a bit of scrap fabric at the front, which will push your foot back so that your heel will push right against the strap?


----------



## mzbaglady1

averagejoe said:


> Wow that is an amazing price! Too bad it doesn't fit perfectly. Would you be able to place a bit of scrap fabric at the front, which will push your foot back so that your heel will push right against the strap?


These shoes have no padding or cushion in them. Your feet is rubbing against the wood when you walk. I had some ball of foot cushion pads that I placed on the bottom of the shoe and felt tongue pads for the top part of the shoe. This did the trick and the shoe fits perfectly. I posted in the Dior thread.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted both rt location 6th Ave Manhattan NYC. No phone orders. Gucci gold flats size 8 229.00. Alexander wang booties size 39 189.97.


----------



## nicole0612

mzbaglady1 said:


> Spotted both rt location 6th Ave Manhattan NYC. No phone orders. Gucci gold flats size 8 229.00. Alexander wang booties size 39 189.97.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4357492
> View attachment 4357493
> View attachment 4357494



Love the Guccis! Too bad no phone orders


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## peacelovesequin

More stuff online now:


----------



## mzbaglady1

Michelle1x said:


> Has anyone seen many DVF wrap dresses at any Norcal racks?  I'm having a tough time finding anything DVF lately.  Even online, there is one in a size 6 - but I am a 10 in DVF.


I have but its the long wrap dresses. I dont'
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 remember the price.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## peacelovesequin

Michelle1x said:


> Has anyone seen many DVF wrap dresses at any Norcal racks?  I'm having a tough time finding anything DVF lately.  Even online, there is one in a size 6 - but I am a 10 in DVF.







mzbaglady1 said:


> I have but its the long wrap dresses. I dont'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember the price.



The white and green one is online now. Update: Not your size though! [emoji20]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Hopefully someone can grab these:


----------



## peacelovesequin

peacelovesequin said:


> Hopefully someone can grab these:
> View attachment 4358751



Another pair of shoes


----------



## ballerinakgurl

peacelovesequin said:


> Another pair of shoes
> View attachment 4359274



I got those Prada boots during the full line sale for $284.99. So nice but very heavy!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Clear The Rack starts tomorrow for Nordstrom card holders and Nordy Club members at the highest tier.


----------



## pecknnibble

mzbaglady1 said:


> Clear The Rack starts tomorrow for Nordstrom card holders and Nordy Club members at the highest tier.



Thanks for the heads up! Is that both online and in stores?


----------



## afsweet

went to my NR on Sunday and didn't spot any high end stuff at all! I think they're opening another NR in my state, but I think the merchandise will be the usual tory burch and Michael kors.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now (if you have access to CTR take an additional 25% off).


----------



## Kelly7adria

Anyone able to nab these??


----------



## nikksterxx

Kelly7adria said:


> View attachment 4363812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone able to nab these??


won't let me purchase the luggage


----------



## mzbaglady1

No store transfers. To me the best rt merchandise was about one week ago. Purchased two Burberry sweaters with patch on elbow original price over 300.00 for 86.00 each. A pair of Nike sneakers for 30.00. This is my first time ever shopping the ctr on the first day.


----------



## mzbaglady1

mzbaglady1 said:


> Clear The Rack starts tomorrow for Nordstrom card holders and Nordy Club members at the highest tier.


I believe both started today.


----------



## spartanwoman

Can. Not. Believe. It! Got this St. John blazer for $242! Originally $1695!


----------



## Michelle1x

spartanwoman said:


> Can. Not. Believe. It! Got this St. John blazer for $242! Originally $1695!


I love that because it is a very wearable blazer.  Lots of St John I see at Rack is off colors or obvious overstocks for one reason or another


----------



## peacelovesequin

spartanwoman said:


> Can. Not. Believe. It! Got this St. John blazer for $242! Originally $1695!



Good find! 

There’s more cardigans online now.


----------



## Mimmy

Online now.


----------



## daisygrl

Finally, after almost two years of a dry spell (as far as shoes, I got these two today.) Valentino: $225 and Chloe $64 (down from $835.)


----------



## bagnutt

East Palo Alto was pretty good tonight. Expected not to find anything, but was pleasantly surprised. 
Chloe pumps $105
Rag & Bone booties $95
Vince flats $50
Stuart Weitzman sandals $35


----------



## bagnutt

I spotted quite a bit of designer shoes. Anyone a 36.5? Gucci glitter pumps, $224 RT. Also saw Stella, Giuseppe, Prada


----------



## bagnutt

EPA has a lot of red tag Stuart Weitzman, Tory Burch and Vince shoes. The clothes were pretty picked over, but they still have a lot of designer denim. Nothing good left in jewelry or sunglasses that’s on clearance.


----------



## pursepectives

bagnutt said:


> East Palo Alto was pretty good tonight. Expected not to find anything, but was pleasantly surprised.
> Chloe pumps $105
> Rag & Bone booties $95
> Vince flats $50
> Stuart Weitzman sandals $35
> View attachment 4366616
> 
> View attachment 4366617
> 
> View attachment 4366618


What sizes were the Chloe pumps and r&b booties?


----------



## bagnutt

pursepectives said:


> What sizes were the Chloe pumps and r&b booties?



My size [emoji7] 37.5 / 38


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## Shoppinmel

bagnutt said:


> East Palo Alto was pretty good tonight. Expected not to find anything, but was pleasantly surprised.
> Chloe pumps $105
> Rag & Bone booties $95
> Vince flats $50
> Stuart Weitzman sandals $35
> View attachment 4366616
> 
> View attachment 4366617
> 
> View attachment 4366618



Those booties!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Crap, I thought CTR was next weekend!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Shoppinmel said:


> Those booties!



They booties are online but not the same price. 
[emoji20]


----------



## Shoppinmel

peacelovesequin said:


> They booties are online but not the same price.
> [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 4367304



And of course  it in my giant size.


----------



## bagnutt

More 10cent suitcases that can’t be added to cart!


----------



## peacelovesequin

bagnutt said:


> More 10cent suitcases that can’t be added to cart!
> View attachment 4367510



They had some this morning also. I tired the 0.59 socks - can’t add them either. 

They may have blocked anything under a dollar from being purchased, lol.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi everyone, so I wasn’t expecting to find anything at my rack but I was just looking at shoes and spotted these beautiful miu miu leather sneakers....they were $249 red tagged and with the additional discount they came out to $188 plus tax!!!! They are still $850 everywhere else! I’m so excited!!!!


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> My size [emoji7] 37.5 / 38



Congrats! We were in the area for a party, and thought about stopping by...but I thought Saturday night will be a bust for sure lol


----------



## Michelle1x

Rack did some fairly aggressive markdowns today, I happened to stumble in and picked up a few things (pictures tomorrow).  The SA said today was the clothes markdown, and tomorrow accessories and then shoes (or, maybe tomorrow shoes- I might have the order wrong).
It is definitely worth hitting a rack this week just to see what they have.


----------



## pixiejenna

Legit the first time I've ever seen a high end item at my rack


----------



## yakusoku.af

I think this is the regular price


----------



## pixiejenna

yakusoku.af said:


> I think this is the regular price
> View attachment 4371373


Lol that's regular price and if you're paying full price I would want the dust bag. They don't look bad but by no means is it a deal.


----------



## Angeng

Found this online


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted red tagged size 7 mens Gucci mules 299.00.


----------



## scgirl212

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone, so I wasn’t expecting to find anything at my rack but I was just looking at shoes and spotted these beautiful miu miu leather sneakers....they were $249 red tagged and with the additional discount they came out to $188 plus tax!!!! They are still $850 everywhere else! I’m so excited!!!!



I got the same ones! I bought them before CTR though, so I paid $250. Congrats!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

scgirl212 said:


> I got the same ones! I bought them before CTR though, so I paid $250. Congrats!


Wow! I really like them, I hope they’re comfortable as I’m taking them overseas for spring break. Do you think they’re comfy? I ended up going a half size larger than my normal size and they seem to be comfy.


----------



## averagejoe

mzbaglady1 said:


> View attachment 4373051
> View attachment 4373047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted red tagged size 7 mens Gucci mules 299.00.


Are these from the Bloor Nordstrom Rack location? I was just there today and didn't see these. Probably sold soon after you spotted them.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## mzbaglady1

averagejoe said:


> Are these from the Bloor Nordstrom Rack location? I was just there today and didn't see these. Probably sold soon after you spotted them.


No. NYC Manhattan 6th ave location.


----------



## averagejoe

mzbaglady1 said:


> No. NYC Manhattan 6th ave location.


Thanks! I wish they were here too


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu 
No chargesends


----------



## scgirl212

ilovemykiddos said:


> Wow! I really like them, I hope they’re comfortable as I’m taking them overseas for spring break. Do you think they’re comfy? I ended up going a half size larger than my normal size and they seem to be comfy.




I think they’re comfy!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu 
No chargesends 
Givenchy backpack




Fendi backpack




Fendi keychain 
Around $430 WT $660 reg price 



I’ve noticed NR Waikiki gets more/better stuff than NR Ward. 
If you’re visiting Honolulu and only have a chance to go to 1 NR, I would recommend Waikiki NR


----------



## mzbaglady1

I missed the bulk of the designer shoe store transfers that came in yesterday. This location is 14th  street union square Manhattan NYC. Plenty of Burberry for the men. Mostly that is posted is final sale. Gucci coat 830.00. Size 44. Burberry womens puffer coat size small 300.00. Burberry red quilt jacket 153.97 size M. Moncler 429.00 size 5. Purchased Burberry blue plaid shirt 89.00 final sale. The 6th ave location should be receiving their shipment of designer goods soon.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Same location more photos.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Lagos bracelet with gray mother of pearl doublets, red-tagged $217, minus a $20 note.


----------



## bagnutt

#Team42, $172 RT


----------



## pixiejenna

Saw these Burberry bags and scarfs today. I don't think that the price is really special for either of them but they're classic styles/colors so not surprised by that.


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## jiggle.jiggle

I found and bought Stuart Weitzman Highland boots in black suede for $249.97, white tagged. Is this a good deal? For some reason, I feel that people could get them or a similar style in the $100 (less than $200) range, but that was probably back in the day when Nordstrom Rack had better deals...

Also, a sales associate at Stuart Weitzman said that both the Highland and Hiline are discontinued, and Kirstie is the replacement/new/improved version of them. With that said, anybody have any insight into the differences amongst the three in terms of construction, fit, comfort, et cetera? I mean at this point, there is a 3.0 version to the Highlands, which makes me wonder if it is worth it to get the original style if there is a huge difference with the newer ones! But then again, they will keep making remakes of these boots, and if I keep waiting for the "best" one, I will never get a pair...


----------



## buyingpig

jiggle.jiggle said:


> I found and bought Stuart Weitzman Highland boots in black suede for $249.97, white tagged. Is this a good deal? For some reason, I feel that people could get them or a similar style in the $100 (less than $200) range, but that was probably back in the day when Nordstrom Rack had better deals...
> 
> Also, a sales associate at Stuart Weitzman said that both the Highland and Hiline are discontinued, and Kirstie is the replacement/new/improved version of them. With that said, anybody have any insight into the differences amongst the three in terms of construction, fit, comfort, et cetera? I mean at this point, there is a 3.0 version to the Highlands, which makes me wonder if it is worth it to get the original style if there is a huge difference with the newer ones! But then again, they will keep making remakes of these boots, and if I keep waiting for the "best" one, I will never get a pair...


250 ish for highland is a decent deal. I am not sure about Kirstie. I personally prefer the original highland heel shape over the hiline.


----------



## Hamsuplo

Scored today at Nordstrom Rack San Francisco, 5th street! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I'm a happy camper!!

Sadly, did not score the $600 Givenchy Antigona bag in nude


----------



## Hamsuplo

TONS of transfers at Nordstrom Rack SF , 5th street .
Alot of burberry coats/jackets are already taken or sold!

(overheard that they had YSL Handbags, Chloe, Valentino in the back storage room but it was all put on hold for employees, ugh...)


----------



## Miramar168

Hamsuplo said:


> Scored today at Nordstrom Rack San Francisco, 5th street!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4395698
> View attachment 4395699
> View attachment 4395700
> View attachment 4395701
> 
> I'm a happy camper!!
> 
> Sadly, did not score the $600 Givenchy Antigona bag in nude



Wow great finds! So many great shoes too


----------



## P.Y.T.

Found these beauties at the rack across the street from y job in downtown SF! Unfortunately, they didn’t have my size!! ☹️ I wear a 5...


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now - can’t add to cart [emoji854]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## IStuckACello

Omg I’m dying that I missed those SF deals!!! [emoji24] I rarely pop in at the right time at that store. Please don’t tell me the Susana boots and Loubs were a size 7-7.5


----------



## Hamsuplo

More designer transfer this Saturday and Sunday !! At Nordstrom SF


----------



## Hamsuplo

Nordstrom SF , 5th street


----------



## Hamsuplo

IStuckACello said:


> Omg I’m dying that I missed those SF deals!!! [emoji24] I rarely pop in at the right time at that store. Please don’t tell me the Susana boots and Loubs were a size 7-7.5



The Susana boots was size 8 1/2 it’s still there


----------



## pursepectives

Hamsuplo said:


> The Susana boots was size 8 1/2 it’s still there


Wait is this the one on market or downtown SF? I went on to the downtown one on Saturday but didn't any of this?


----------



## Hamsuplo

pursepectives said:


> Wait is this the one on market or downtown SF? I went on to the downtown one on Saturday but didn't any of this?



This was 5th and market aka Downtown. NOT 9th street location


----------



## pursepectives

Hamsuplo said:


> This was 5th and market aka Downtown. NOT 9th street location


Oh no haha, I went to the wrong one. What size are the Gucci sneakers? I might try to pop in on my lunch break tomorrow!


----------



## Hamsuplo

pursepectives said:


> Oh no haha, I went to the wrong one. What size are the Gucci sneakers? I might try to pop in on my lunch break tomorrow!


Size 61/2


----------



## bagshoemisses

Does anyone know when the next clear the rack is?


----------



## bagnutt

Awesome finds at SF downtown Rack! Thanks for posting [emoji846]


----------



## peacelovesequin

Random spottings.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Honolulu
No chargesends


----------



## Cthai

bagshoemisses said:


> Does anyone know when the next clear the rack is?



I was told first week of May.


----------



## Kelly7adria

Just ordered. $865 with tax. Urban Mini, doesn’t include watch band. Awesome deal? Or so-so deal?


----------



## dressaddict

Does anyone know when the next clear the rack will be happening? I was hoping around Easter?


----------



## pinky7129

dressaddict said:


> Does anyone know when the next clear the rack will be happening? I was hoping around Easter?



Memorial day


----------



## dressaddict

pinky7129 said:


> Memorial day


Thank you! I was hoping it would be a little earlier.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Kelly7adria said:


> Just ordered. $865 with tax. Urban Mini, doesn’t include watch band. Awesome deal? Or so-so deal?



Seems like a pretty good deal. I don’t know much about Michelle watches, but this is the deal that Rue La La has on the model with less diamonds. If you love it and think the price was fair, it’s a good deal [emoji2]


----------



## DreamingBeauty

It's a really pretty watch, I don't know what the retail was on that model but I would look at the percent off to see if it's a good deal or not. If it didn't come with band you might have to pay full price for that, not a big deal if you just do leather straps as those are easy to get on sale and they aren't that expensive but if you want the metal bracelet it's pricey.  I have a Michele Jetway with diamonds I bought several years ago at their outlet, I paid about $400 for the face which was great but I had to buy the bracelet at retail for $300, I still wear the watch everyday so I'm happy with it but something to think about if it didn't come with the bracelet.


----------



## Kelly7adria

DreamingBeauty said:


> It's a really pretty watch, I don't know what the retail was on that model but I would look at the percent off to see if it's a good deal or not. If it didn't come with band you might have to pay full price for that, not a big deal if you just do leather straps as those are easy to get on sale and they aren't that expensive but if you want the metal bracelet it's pricey.  I have a Michele Jetway with diamonds I bought several years ago at their outlet, I paid about $400 for the face which was great but I had to buy the bracelet at retail for $300, I still wear the watch everyday so I'm happy with it but something to think about if it didn't come with the bracelet.


Thanks! I guess I’ll make my decision after the watch arrives. I forget what the retail was. I want to say the discount was 62%?. I was all excited......an hour later I found the matching band on the full line site for half off, $100. Unfortunately, my order was cancelled. I do have a Fossil outlet nearby. I’m hoping they might have some stainless bands.


----------



## sarasmom

Kelly7adria said:


> Thanks! I guess I’ll make my decision after the watch arrives. I forget what the retail was. I want to say the discount was 62%?. I was all excited......an hour later I found the matching band on the full line site for half off, $100. Unfortunately, my order was cancelled. I do have a Fossil outlet nearby. I’m hoping they might have some stainless bands.



I ordered a Michelle last year from NR on clearance and it also said Face only, but it arrived with the watch band. So just wait till you get it.


----------



## Kelly7adria

sarasmom said:


> I ordered a Michelle last year from NR on clearance and it also said Face only, but it arrived with the watch band. So just wait till you get it.


Ooooooohhhh!!! That would be awesome!!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today
Honolulu
No chargesends 












They also had a women’s Gucci belt sz S for $279.99 but I didn’t get a pic. It has small GG buckle in antique gold color

And there was a large men’s Fendi Peekaboo in the jewelry case but I didn’t ask the price


----------



## peacelovesequin

Just got this notification in the NR app


----------



## bagnutt

So no CTR for Easter? ☹️


----------



## mzbaglady1

bagnutt said:


> So no CTR for Easter? ☹️


I was told by an employee yesterday the clear the rack sales are less than what they used to be. If I remember correctly the employee told me the sales are now only four times a year. I will ask at other locations to find out if this is correct information.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online now


----------



## peacelovesequin

More stuff:


----------



## peacelovesequin

Prada


----------



## Kelly7adria

I posted last week about ordering the Michele Urban Mini watch face. Just got it yesterday and it’s beautiful!!!! But now I’m having a hard time finding the matching band. I found one on Nordstrom online, but it sold out. It feels like I’ve looked everywhere. Has the Urban Mini been discontinued?? It’s not anywhere on the Michele website. Can you substitute a Deco band?? The site says the style band has to match the face. If I’m not able to find a band, I’ll have to return it


----------



## pinky7129

Kelly7adria said:


> I posted last week about ordering the Michele Urban Mini watch face. Just got it yesterday and it’s beautiful!!!! But now I’m having a hard time finding the matching band. I found one on Nordstrom online, but it sold out. It feels like I’ve looked everywhere. Has the Urban Mini been discontinued?? It’s not anywhere on the Michele website. Can you substitute a Deco band?? The site says the style band has to match the face. If I’m not able to find a band, I’ll have to return it



Reach out to Michelle directly


----------



## Kelly7adria

There are 7 different styles of Michele Tahitian Jelly Bean watches online right now. $199 and under.


----------



## sarasmom

Does anyone know when the next  CTR is?


----------



## mzbaglady1

sarasmom said:


> Does anyone know when the next  CTR is?


Its the weekend of Memorial Day. I believe the Nordy Club shop the Thursday before the rest of the public which will be that Friday May 24.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Happening now


----------



## bagnutt

$900+ for plastic rain coats??


----------



## Tomsmom

bagnutt said:


> $900+ for plastic rain coats??


I know!!!  Couldn’t believe it!


----------



## nycgirl79

Kelly7adria said:


> I posted last week about ordering the Michele Urban Mini watch face. Just got it yesterday and it’s beautiful!!!! But now I’m having a hard time finding the matching band. I found one on Nordstrom online, but it sold out. It feels like I’ve looked everywhere. Has the Urban Mini been discontinued?? It’s not anywhere on the Michele website. Can you substitute a Deco band?? The site says the style band has to match the face. If I’m not able to find a band, I’ll have to return it



Try ebay and outlet stores (I believe Fossil owns Michele, so I’d start there). I have a Michele Urban Mini as well (purchased the face from Saks), and I got my band from eBay. Obviously make sure that the seller is reputable and isn’t selling knockoffs! Good luck.


----------



## Kelly7adria

nycgirl79 said:


> Try ebay and outlet stores (I believe Fossil owns Michele, so I’d start there). I have a Michele Urban Mini as well (purchased the face from Saks), and I got my band from eBay. Obviously make sure that the seller is reputable and isn’t selling knockoffs! Good luck.


Thanks! I finally found one. It happened to pop back up on the Nordstrom site and actually shipped. Good thing, cuz they’re super hard to find. I must’ve looked at 20 websites. I contacted Michele and they confirmed they no longer sell the bracelet. I’m not sure why, since they still sell the watch. ???? That doesn’t make any sense......


----------



## Luv n bags

.


----------



## Luv n bags

Miso Fine said:


> Got this dress and love it! I am going to wear it to an upcoming event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415720



It’s by Bailey 44


----------



## Luv n bags

Pic of the dress
	

		
			
		

		
	



Regularly $268 for $89


----------



## MissL

Spotted at Union Square NYC


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted refurb brown boxes at Waikiki Rack
Only one designer pair 
Alexander Wang


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi everyone. After a really long time I came across this moncler puffer jacket at my rack and bought it. It was around $400. What do you guys think?


----------



## gquinn

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone. After a really long time I came across this moncler puffer jacket at my rack and bought it. It was around $400. What do you guys think?



I think this style has a vintage vibe to it. It ‘s still pricey, even though it is Moncler.  Would you wear it consistently through the winter or for more than two seasons? If not, then probably best to buy something that is more “classic”. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## pinky7129

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone. After a really long time I came across this moncler puffer jacket at my rack and bought it. It was around $400. What do you guys think?



I saw someone wearing it today. It looked faded and didn’t hold up well in my opinion


----------



## ilovemykiddos

gquinn said:


> I think this style has a vintage vibe to it. It ‘s still pricey, even though it is Moncler.  Would you wear it consistently through the winter or for more than two seasons? If not, then probably best to buy something that is more “classic”.
> 
> I hope this helps!


Thank you so much! It helps a lot.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

pinky7129 said:


> I saw someone wearing it today. It looked faded and didn’t hold up well in my opinion


Good to know. Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted Moncler


----------



## Dahls

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted Moncler
> View attachment 4421113
> View attachment 4421114
> View attachment 4421115



Wow! Did you buy it? If not, would you mind sharing the location please?!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Dahls said:


> Wow! Did you buy it? If not, would you mind sharing the location please?!



PM’ed you


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted


----------



## ilovemykiddos

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted Moncler
> View attachment 4421113
> View attachment 4421114
> View attachment 4421115


Hi peace! Long time! Hope you’re doing well. Did you by any chance see this in any of the Bay Area stores? Thanks I’m advance!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

peacelovesequin said:


> Spotted Moncler
> View attachment 4421113
> View attachment 4421114
> View attachment 4421115



Wow!  I want to go there too!  I hope it is in midwest!  Please PM me!


----------



## hokatie

Scored 2 of these items: Barbour sweatshirt and Madewell dress from the Rack today.


----------



## Luv n bags

I purchased the blue dress during the anniversary sale for $176.  I found a burgundy color on NR for $74!
You definitely have to wear a slip with this and it does pile...but it is a very pretty dress!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Early access for CTR has started.


----------



## peacelovesequin

CTR has started. 

Online now.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Good time to stock up on winter stuff.


----------



## sonkie23

Haven't been to the Rack in ages. My daughter needed a dress for a party. She wound up finding a few Foxiedox dresses that she liked. They were all red tag and marked down a ton so I figured I'd just buy her all 3 of them and she'd wear them eventually. They each rang up $0.01. Haven't had penny items in ages.


----------



## lms910

My rack has been OMG AMAZING THIS CTR!! It hasn’t been this good in YEARS! They have also put out new designer  merchandise every day. Ive gotten: ALC top $31, Free People top $15, YSL fragments card holder black $102, longchhamp le pliage dark gray backpack $31, bony levy diamond necklace $37 (RETAIL $1495!!!!), coach mini black backpack $75, valentino rockstud spike wallet on chain $502, frieda rothman earrings $25, and a rails top $25!!


----------



## bagnutt

I’m late to the party on the 50% off red tag boots, but I got a pair of Aquatalia suede boots for $62 and Hunter original talls for $20.


----------



## bagnutt

Michele watch spotted at Westgate


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted many pairs of SW for under $150 with the 50% off.


----------



## bagnutt

Chloe Mischa size 39 spotted $299 RT


----------



## bagnutt

Rockstud boots 38.5, $699 WT


----------



## bagnutt

peacelovesequin said:


> Good time to stock up on winter stuff.


I saw those leather Ugg riding boots in store. $50 with the discount.


----------



## itsmree

peacelovesequin said:


> CTR has started.
> 
> Online now.


that cole haan coat is everything. so sad i missed that!


----------



## ALNYC

Was sadly on vacation for most of this month's CTR, but still managed to score some amazing deals with the 50% off boots on the last day. I'm in love with this 3.1 Phillip Lim booties, MSRP $650, got them for $35.


----------



## mzbaglady1

My clear the rack goodies. Miu miu knit booties rt 249. 50% off 125.00. Gucci mens boots rt 399.00 50% off 200.00. The Miu Miu knit boots are still available on some websites at full price.


----------



## Sol Ryan

Had to share, I got my first unicorn in years yesterday! Picked up a McQ scarf that I thought was a great deal for 30$.... got to the register and it rang up for a penny! I was so excited I high fived the cashier! Retail: 205$ per the tag


----------



## mcpro

its been a Long time since I found treasures in my Rack store


----------



## Michelle1x

Has anybody heard of any more CTRs?  They used to have 2 CTRs right after one another, on Memorial Day and then Fathers day.  Fathers day is this Sunday.  There isn't much inventory in my Racks, but you never know.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Michelle1x said:


> Has anybody heard of any more CTRs?  They used to have 2 CTRs right after one another, on Memorial Day and then Fathers day.  Fathers day is this Sunday.  There isn't much inventory in my Racks, but you never know.


They changed the number of clear the rack sales they used to have. I believe it's now four times a year. The exact dates of how the sales will run I'm not sure. I'm almost sure if you ask different store managers you will get different answers.


----------



## grlh249

I've been having such a hard time at my local nordstrom rack (pasadena) lately. I never really got lucky with penny items but I was able to get joie and vince dresses and tops for $20-30, picked up a few good deals on halston heritage and rebecca taylor. But they don't seem to be discounting as heavily as before. The shoes are hit or miss, but the deals on designers are long gone. There's really nothing under $130.

I was wondering whether this is a store related issue, or other people have been experiencing it. I've been following this board for a while and it seems like even here people aren't getting as many good deals as before but has there been a change in nordstrom rack policy? 

In that case, does anyone have any recommendations for other stores to shop as an alternative? I tried Saks off Fifth online but it doesn't seem as heavily discounted as nordstrom rack was, although I may not be using it properly.


----------



## mzbaglady1

grlh249 said:


> I've been having such a hard time at my local nordstrom rack (pasadena) lately. I never really got lucky with penny items but I was able to get joie and vince dresses and tops for $20-30, picked up a few good deals on halston heritage and rebecca taylor. But they don't seem to be discounting as heavily as before. The shoes are hit or miss, but the deals on designers are long gone. There's really nothing under $130.
> 
> I was wondering whether this is a store related issue, or other people have been experiencing it. I've been following this board for a while and it seems like even here people aren't getting as many good deals as before but has there been a change in nordstrom rack policy?
> 
> In that case, does anyone have any recommendations for other stores to shop as an alternative? I tried Saks off Fifth online but it doesn't seem as heavily discounted as nordstrom rack was, although I may not be using it properly.


You're right with your observations. I believe there was a change within the stores a couple of years ago. You noticed the return policy changed, the store transfers are at a higher price point, penny find items are almost non existent. Clear the rack sales are less than what they used to be. Off saks and last call are basically the same a hit or miss. Nordstrom rack is clearly not what it used to be like five years ago.


----------



## Michelle1x

mzbaglady1 said:


> You're right with your observations. I believe there was a change within the stores a couple of years ago. You noticed the return policy changed, the store transfers are at a higher price point, penny find items are almost non existent. Clear the rack sales are less than what they used to be. Off saks and last call are basically the same a hit or miss. Nordstrom rack is clearly not what it used to be like five years ago.


Yeah, the full line store inventory policy changed in some way - there is almost no excess inventory in full line stores anymore, and some have closed - also Rack seems to have completely aligned the site pricing with in-store pricing.  It used to be the in-store rack deals were much better than the site.  Now, nothing is at rack, and what is there is expensive.

I looked at my receipts recently and it seems that March/April is the only worthwhile period for me to visit rack.  Even then, it seems like I need some sort of "mistake" to occur to get a great deal.  But at least I got some things in April this year.

Too bad, Rack was good while it lasted.


----------



## sarasmom

Michelle1x said:


> Has anybody heard of any more CTRs?  They used to have 2 CTRs right after one another, on Memorial Day and then Fathers day.  Fathers day is this Sunday.  There isn't much inventory in my Racks, but you never know.



My store is having CTR starting this Thursday, I saw the flyer yesterday and it says this store only.  Also there is barely anything on the designer CTR racks so not sure why they are doing it ‍♀️


----------



## mzbaglady1

sarasmom said:


> My store is having CTR starting this Thursday, I saw the flyer yesterday and it says this store only.  Also there is barely anything on the designer CTR racks so not sure why they are doing it ‍♀️


Remember the clear the rack sale with no % markdowns? It was a disaster and I had a great laugh.


----------



## sterlingroses

Saw these Christian Louboutins at my Rack.  $249!! I put them back and a lady snatched them up!


----------



## Melissa Ann

sterlingroses said:


> View attachment 4460008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw these Christian Louboutins at my Rack.  $249!! I put them back and a lady snatched them up!


Don’t love.  You can find better


----------



## sterlingroses

Melissa Ann said:


> Don’t love.  You can find better


Thank you! I couldn't even stand in them because they are too high!


----------



## Suxkatoe

Michelle1x said:


> Has anybody heard of any more CTRs?  They used to have 2 CTRs right after one another, on Memorial Day and then Fathers day.  Fathers day is this Sunday.  There isn't much inventory in my Racks, but you never know.


There is a CTR this weekend! Friday is early access if you have a card or have insider status or above. It’s open to everyone on Saturday and ends Sunday


----------



## Bzlamom

Suxkatoe said:


> There is a CTR this weekend! Friday is early access if you have a card or have insider status or above. It’s open to everyone on Saturday and ends Sunday


Thanks are they having 25 percent off


----------



## sarasmom

Bzlamom said:


> Thanks are they having 25 percent off


Yes


----------



## foxycleopatra

So I haven't shopped at NR in years and am suddenly shocked to learn that (many?) NR stores nowadays refuse to do charge-send even if customer pays shipping and by Nordstrom card (so as to minimize fraud risks for the store).  Does anyone know why they implemented such a bizarre policy?  In this day and age all retailers compete for customer business and Saks Off 5th, NM Last Call, etc. all ship without any hassle.  I wanted to purchase several past season Aquatalia boots during the last CTR and some of the managers absolutely won't budge when it comes to no-shipping.....even when the items I wanted had literally sat unsold in those racks for over a year (they were from fall '17 season!) and endured markdown after markdown.

Anyway if anyone spots these Aquatalia boots in a 6/6.5 at a NR that does charge-send (thank God there are still some that do ship after begging the manager) please give me a heads-up.....

Aquatalia 'Dahlia'






Aquatalia 'Roselyn'





Aquatalia 'Danika' otk


----------



## mzbaglady1

foxycleopatra said:


> So I haven't shopped at NR in years and am suddenly shocked to learn that (many?) NR stores nowadays refuse to do charge-send even if customer pays shipping and by Nordstrom card (so as to minimize fraud risks for the store).  Does anyone know why they implemented such a bizarre policy?  In this day and age all retailers compete for customer business and Saks Off 5th, NM Last Call, etc. all ship without any hassle.  I wanted to purchase several past season Aquatalia boots during the last CTR and some of the managers absolutely won't budge when it comes to no-shipping.....even when the items I wanted had literally sat unsold in those racks for over a year (they were from fall '17 season!) and endured markdown after markdown.
> 
> Anyway if anyone spots these Aquatalia boots in a 6/6.5 at a NR that does charge-send (thank God there are still some that do ship after begging the manager) please give me a heads-up.....
> 
> Aquatalia 'Dahlia'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquatalia 'Roselyn'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquatalia 'Danika' otk


Just a heads up. They don't do charge sends over the phone. If you're physically in the store you can have the items shipped. If you have a friend or relative live near this store maybe they can purchase then have the items shipped to you.  Unless this policy recently changed I have had merchandise shipped from a store. What I don't understand is why are they still charging fees for shipping. Especially if the purchase is over 100.00.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Only thing I spotted last night. 
Saint Laurent Sneakers 
My Rack was picked over.


----------



## Bzlamom

sarasmom said:


> Yes


Thanks


----------



## twboi

Hamsuplo said:


> View attachment 4397523
> View attachment 4397524
> View attachment 4397525
> View attachment 4397526
> View attachment 4397527
> View attachment 4397528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More designer transfer this Saturday and Sunday !! At Nordstrom SF


omg is the gucci shoes still there? i would die for theme!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted Gucci loafers they were huge. I thought they were mens size 7. Width is wide. No additional markdowns for 4th of July holiday. The shoes were 349.00


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted Balenciaga bag red tag 720.00. The color red is not my favorite.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted Longchamp leather tote. 252.00 much cheaper than the anniversary sale.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted rt Christian Louboutin stud denim 299.99. Prada silver espadrilles rt 229.00. They are bringing out rt merchandise daily. A clear the rack sale must be coming soon.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

I went to my local Nordstrom rack today and found a bunch of Gianvito Rossi, Prada (the one I tried on was $250), Givenchy, saint Laurent, Alaia, manolo blahnik, balenciaga and Burberry heels. They were all priced at $300 each. I also managed to find a pair of louboutins which I purchased. Wish they had more louboutins... whenever I see them in my size, I always snag them up! I’m debating on whether to keep them or resale. I think they’re a bit too wild for my taste lol.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Clear The Rack sale starts tomorrow for card holders and Nordy club members. The public sale starts Thursday through Sunday. Seems like no one posts in this thread anymore when this sale starts.


----------



## rutabaga

I wonder if they'll get any new stock. I stopped by NR last week after shopping the NAS and it looked pretty picked over.


----------



## mzbaglady1

i*bella said:


> I wonder if they'll get any new stock. I stopped by NR last week after shopping the NAS and it looked pretty picked over.


The location I was in for the past two weeks were restocking on a daily basis. I did notice a lot of red tagged items were on the selling floor a couple of weeks before the sale.


----------



## intrigue

My local Rack has been seriously lacking but I stopped by today and there wasn’t much selection but I did see these Weitzmans (size 8.5 $215.97) and McQueen bag ($600)


----------



## mzbaglady1

Heres some of my wonderful finds I purchased today. I haven't seen merchandise like this at the rack in ages especially during the sale. I was digging through a plastic bin that had  a sign clearance 10.00 or less. What horrendous items that was in this bin priced 1.50, 2.00, etc. I dont think I saw anything priced higher until I came across this gem. Yes I asked the closest employee to verify the price because if this item came up either 10.00 or a penny I would have fainted. Gucci socks with markdown a little over 40.00.


----------



## mzbaglady1

My second purchase Burberry coat with markdown 250.00. Showing stock photo to see how the coat actually looks.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I bought these Stuart Weitzman boots (black suede) in store today, red sticker 128.99 so $96 with the discount!  

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...and-knee-high-stretch-suede-boot?color=BLASUE


----------



## scgirl212

Well I am a little annoyed. I get to the rack 15 minutes before opening and 2 people had already cleared the entire desinger shoe section. They had like 15 pairs of shoes each! I saw Gucci, prada, Chloe, Manolo, Valentino and CL. I wish there was a policy about obvious resellers just grabbing everything!


----------



## mzbaglady1

scgirl212 said:


> Well I am a little annoyed. I get to the rack 15 minutes before opening and 2 people had already cleared the entire desinger shoe section. They had like 15 pairs of shoes each! I saw Gucci, prada, Chloe, Manolo, Valentino and CL. I wish there was a policy about obvious resellers just grabbing everything!


Wow not shocked or surprised. If enough people complain on social media about this type of behavior you will definitely see a change in the store policy. I frequent sample sales and you would see people buying whole shelves or tables of the merchandise. Recently I saw a limit of items people can purchase. Believe me the Rack don't want a massive amount of complaints on their Facebook or Twitter page.


----------



## LVgirl888

mzbaglady1 said:


> Wow not shocked or surprised. If enough people complain on social media about this type of behavior you will definitely see a change in the store policy. I frequent sample sales and you would see people buying whole shelves or tables of the merchandise. Recently I saw a limit of items people can purchase. Believe me the Rack don't want a massive amount of complaints on their Facebook or Twitter page.



I went to check out CTR sale and I saw a pair of Jimmy Choo Pumps. I just picked it up from the display and the sales associate told me that I had to pay for that item now and you can’t hold onto it while shopping. He was telling me that someone complained about hiding stuff and coming back for it later. I would never hide stuff and I usually take about 5 minutes to decide if I really want to purchase the item.


----------



## OOC234

Has anyone else noticed that on the website there are countless CLEARANCE items that do not have the additional 25% off? I bookmarked several items weeks ago hoping they wouldn't sell out before CTR to get them cheaper & they're still available but they dont even have the extra 25% off. Total BS since they dont even disclosed that there are exclusions.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted Moncler, Burberry coats,  Saint Laurent varsity jacket most of these items were red tagged.  Christian Louboutin stiletto pumps.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

mzbaglady1 said:


> Spotted Moncler, Burberry coats,  Saint Laurent varsity jacket most of these items were red tagged.  Christian Louboutin stiletto pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4503952
> View attachment 4503953
> View attachment 4503955
> View attachment 4503956


Wow! I didn’t see anything designer in our NorCal stores at all


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted hopefully one of these days I will come across a pair of Christian Louboutin that I can actually stand up in and walk. Spotted Miu miu red tagged.


----------



## mzbaglady1

JACKPOT!!!! I finally walked into designer shoe transfers!!!!  I have been going to this location every morning at opening and I would come across a designer shoes either too small or the height of the shoe is stilettos. Plenty of Fendi, Christian Louboutin, Saint Laurent. I left plenty of shoes and booties for my fellow shoppers to enjoy.


----------



## mzbaglady1

mzbaglady1 said:


> JACKPOT!!!! I finally walked into designer shoe transfers!!!!  I have been going to this location every morning at opening and I would come across a designer shoes either too small or the height of the shoe is stilettos. Plenty of Fendi, Christian Louboutin, Saint Laurent. I left plenty of shoes and booties for my fellow shoppers to enjoy.


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## sarasmom

I saw all the IG posts about the shoe transfers to the NYC stores, so jealous! I keep checking my store also, so far just a trickle here and there. Still waiting for the big shipment. So sad how slow this forum has gotten, used to be so much fun to check in here and see everyone's finds.


----------



## sarasmom

btw love the Louboutin wedges!! I can't wear the thin heels so would have loved those!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

sarasmom said:


> I saw all the IG posts about the shoe transfers to the NYC stores, so jealous! I keep checking my store also, so far just a trickle here and there. Still waiting for the big shipment. So sad how slow this forum has gotten, used to be so much fun to check in here and see everyone's finds.


Hi. Nice to see your back.. This rack I go to on a daily basis there was a high turnover of employees. Something changed at the upper level of the store where the original employees that opened this location either quit or transferred to another location. I also noticed the store transfer of handbags are not what they used to be. They are coming in at a higher price point.


----------



## sarasmom

Checked my store at 10:30, no new shoes, went back after work at 5 and saw 2 pairs of loubs, not ones I would actually wear. Still waiting for more to show up! Tons of clothes on the designer racks but nothing I really need. My store is definitely inconsistent with when they put out their shipment!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Clear the rack sale this week. Starting Thursday August 29 for Nordstrom card members and Nordy club members. The public sale will be on Friday Aug 30. Spotted some store transfers. Looks like the designer handbags are coming in at a higher price point. Some of the designer shoes the prices seems off also. I spotted a pair of Christian Louboutin way under 200.00. No damages on the sole or any part of the shoe. Other Louboutins were priced over 200.00.


----------



## mzbaglady1

sarasmom said:


> Checked my store at 10:30, no new shoes, went back after work at 5 and saw 2 pairs of loubs, not ones I would actually wear. Still waiting for more to show up! Tons of clothes on the designer racks but nothing I really need. My store is definitely inconsistent with when they put out their shipment!


Hi. Store transfers are coming in. Keep checking your store. No. I didn't purchase anything I posted above.


----------



## sarasmom

Thanks, was about to ask if CTR was this week. No designer shoes at my store today.


----------



## mzbaglady1

sarasmom said:


> Thanks, was about to ask if CTR was this week. No designer shoes at my store today.


I hope your store received some designer transfers. I walked into another location yesterday evening and I came across plenty of store designer transfers. I spotted some CL tall boots which I never saw before at the rack only the booties.


----------



## ALNYC

Hit the jackpot with yesterday's early access to CTR. So many red tag designer shoes. I ended up leaving with a whole new collection: Alexander Wang slides ($143), Saint Laurent sandals ($225), and Balmain sandals ($225). The best part was when I got to the register and the sales associate saw I was buying a lot of designer shoes, she said she had a pair of Valentino Rockstuds behind the desk in my size! This is by far my best find ($225). I have been looking for rockstuds for years.

If you can make it to the 6th Ave store in NY today, I left plenty behind! There is definitely another pair of the same Saint Laurent (size 39) and I saw the same Balmain sandals in a smaller size (maybe 37/38) as well as tons of other designer finds (Ferragamo, Fendi, Balenciaga, Chloe, Saint Laurent, Dries Van Noten, Jimmy Choo, etc).


----------



## mzbaglady1

ALNYC said:


> Hit the jackpot with yesterday's early access to CTR. So many red tag designer shoes. I ended up leaving with a whole new collection: Alexander Wang slides ($143), Saint Laurent sandals ($225), and Balmain sandals ($225). The best part was when I got to the register and the sales associate saw I was buying a lot of designer shoes, she said she had a pair of Valentino Rockstuds behind the desk in my size! This is by far my best find ($225). I have been looking for rockstuds for years.
> 
> If you can make it to the 6th Ave store in NY today, I left plenty behind! There is definitely another pair of the same Saint Laurent (size 39) and I saw the same Balmain sandals in a smaller size (maybe 37/38) as well as tons of other designer finds (Ferragamo, Fendi, Balenciaga, Chloe, Saint Laurent, Dries Van Noten, Jimmy Choo, etc).


Good for you! I posted above see pictures where I did pretty good at this location a couple of weeks ago. I was at that location early that morning and they were putting out merchandise when they opened.


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi, I got a few good items online on Thursday, I don't intend to return but I just noticed everything I bought was final sale.  Is this new?  Everything online CTR is final sale now?  Make sure and check if you buy online.
I got a Longchamp Le Pliage Heritage for about $200 and a Michael Kors rose gold watch for $60, those are better deals I have found than recently.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Michelle1x said:


> Hi, I got a few good items online on Thursday, I don't intend to return but I just noticed everything I bought was final sale.  Is this new?  Everything online CTR is final sale now?  Make sure and check if you buy online.
> I got a Longchamp Le Pliage Heritage for about $200 and a Michael Kors rose gold watch for $60, those are better deals I have found than recently.


This is crazy for final sale online. Suppose the size doesn't fit? Or you purchased an item that is broken or defective. Online sales is going to drop.


----------



## rutabaga

mzbaglady1 said:


> This is crazy for final sale online. Suppose the size doesn't fit? Or you purchased an item that is broken or defective. Online sales is going to drop.



I think they would make an exception if the item is defective. I noticed that shopbop does final sale now on clearance, too.


----------



## throwingawayyouth

Anyone here go to the Boston store?  

I want to try going in every morning before work, since it's on the way.


----------



## TiTi78

You guys are so lucky. I have yet to find any high end designer shoes in the Nordstorm Rack in Toronto.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted Moncler rt 233.00 size 5 bubble gum pink  jacket. I tried it on and looked like the Pillsbury dough boy.


----------



## Sakura198427

Does anyone know when the next clear the rack is?   Is there one in October? Thx!


----------



## sonkie23

Has anyone been to the Last Chance store outside of Chicago lately? I'll be in Chicago this week and have visited the store before. It's obviously quite hit or miss but I've been reading that they've raised prices quite considerably. I'm trying to decide whether to make time to stop in or not. Any recent info would be great!!!


----------



## Sakura198427

My first time scoring a penny deal!  Tod's black patent leather slide sandals in my size!  Doing happy dances in my closet right now, lol.


----------



## averagejoe

Sakura198427 said:


> My first time scoring a penny deal!  Tod's black patent leather slide sandals in my size!  Doing happy dances in my closet right now, lol.
> View attachment 4543185
> View attachment 4543186


OMG!!!! Such a good deal!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

This thread uses to be so active. Very telling of how the quality of deals has declined at NR.

That being said picked up a red APC Sac Gaby bag yesterday for $195 and a pair of Hudson Jeans for $45. 

First time I've bought anything there in a while.


----------



## clearancehellen219

sonkie23 said:


> Has anyone been to the Last Chance store outside of Chicago lately? I'll be in Chicago this week and have visited the store before. It's obviously quite hit or miss but I've been reading that they've raised prices quite considerably. I'm trying to decide whether to make time to stop in or not. Any recent info would be great!!!


Prices Are very high. almost doubled


----------



## mzbaglady1

I just came across some w&r designer shoe transfers. I purchased the flat Fendi espadrilles which was an excellent price. There was a pair of rainbow colored CL stilettos but the store security guard grabbed them up before I can take a picture. Ysl flat sandals, Fendi pumps


----------



## mzbaglady1

If anyone is interested the next clear the rack sale will be on black Friday.


----------



## itsmree

mzbaglady1 said:


> View attachment 4557449
> View attachment 4557452
> View attachment 4557609
> View attachment 4557610
> View attachment 4557611
> View attachment 4557612
> View attachment 4557613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just came across some w&r designer shoe transfers. I purchased the flat Fendi espadrilles which was an excellent price. There was a pair of rainbow colored CL stilettos but the store security guard grabbed them up before I can take a picture. Ysl flat sandals, Fendi pumps



like grabbed them because he wanted them or grabbed because we aren't suppose to take photos? how rude either way!


----------



## mzbaglady1

itsmree said:


> like grabbed them because he wanted them or grabbed because we aren't suppose to take photos? how rude either way!


She the security guard grabbed them because they wanted them. It was obvious because the guard went to the cashier to complain that they didn't give her a heads up that the designer transfers were on the selling floor. I just started laughing and realized wow I thought it was just the store employee's grabbing the better merchandise before the public.


----------



## tezzzzy

Which store did you go to @mzbaglady1


----------



## Abirdloverr

I went in looking for a functional bag and I was absolutely floored when I found a Chloé Milo tote. It was $439 red tagged! New everyday bag. ☺️


----------



## Mimmy

acoconuthead said:


> I went in looking for a functional bag and I was absolutely floored when I found a Chloé Milo tote. It was $439 red tagged! New everyday bag. ☺️


Beautiful tote and great find, acoconuthead!


----------



## Abirdloverr

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful tote and great find, acoconuthead!


Thank you!


----------



## pikaachuu

Couldn’t believe the luck I had today. Went to return a ted baker coat as I needed another size. I decided to browse around against my better judgement and found two blouses, in my size, by Proenza Schouler. PS is my favorite designer (aside from Rodarte and Miu Miu) so I grabbed them immediately. Not sure if I will keep the white one but it would kill me to return either 

The white was $695 originally, purchased for $220. The black was $795 originally, purchased for $162.


----------



## IntheOcean

pikaachuu said:


> View attachment 4568465
> View attachment 4568466
> View attachment 4568467
> View attachment 4568468
> View attachment 4568470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn’t believe the luck I had today. Went to return a ted baker coat as I needed another size. I decided to browse around against my better judgement and found two blouses, in my size, by Proenza Schouler. PS is my favorite designer (aside from Rodarte and Miu Miu) so I grabbed them immediately. Not sure if I will keep the white one but it would kill me to return either
> 
> The white was $695 originally, purchased for $220. The black was $795 originally, purchased for $162.


That's a great deal! The black blouse is soo lovely. What's it made of, may I ask?


----------



## Tomsmom

mzbaglady1 said:


> My second purchase Burberry coat with markdown 250.00. Showing stock photo to see how the coat actually looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4498217


What a score!!


----------



## pikaachuu

IntheOcean said:


> That's a great deal! The black blouse is soo lovely. What's it made of, may I ask?



I think it is a poly/rayon blend


----------



## Luv n bags

I saw these Fendi’s and passed on them - they were the higher heeled version.  They were $509.  That was about a month ago.  Now I am kicking myself for not buying them!


----------



## ALNYC

Lots of worn and refurbished shoes under $200 at 31st St in NYC today. Rack right at the front of the store and then more mixed in with the regular shoes. Mostly Jimmy Choo, some Manolos and Louboutins. Nothing cute in my size on that rack but I did end up buying these leopard print D&G sandals.


----------



## msloulou

ALNYC said:


> Lots of worn and refurbished shoes under $200 at 31st St in NYC today. Rack right at the front of the store and then more mixed in with the regular shoes. Mostly Jimmy Choo, some Manolos and Louboutins. Nothing cute in my size on that rack but I did end up buying these leopard print D&G sandals.



I was there yesterday and the Louboutins were still there. I would have grabbed them but that heel is just too damn high for me. I’ve hit the jackpot there over the last few weeks including a $1300 Gucci blouse for $175 and a $2400 Burberry trench coat for $340. I’ll post pics later. 

Some days the 31st St store is better - others, the Union Square one is. Have you been to the flagship Nordstrom store on 57th yet? I’m waiting until the crowds die down but I don’t imagine they have many things on sale yet.


----------



## Suxkatoe

CTR is on November 8th through the 11th, early access is the 7th, hope everyone is able to find some goodies!


----------



## randr21

msloulou said:


> I was there yesterday and the Louboutins were still there. I would have grabbed them but that heel is just too damn high for me. I’ve hit the jackpot there over the last few weeks including a $1300 Gucci blouse for $175 and a $2400 Burberry trench coat for $340. I’ll post pics later.
> 
> Some days the 31st St store is better - others, the Union Square one is. Have you been to the flagship Nordstrom store on 57th yet? I’m waiting until the crowds die down but I don’t imagine they have many things on sale yet.


No sale at new Nord in city, tho lots of bars/lounge nooks on almost every floor. Cocktail and shopping is genius.

Cant wait to see your designer deals.


----------



## buyingpig

Hi everyone, I will be around Seattle/Bellevue area for Thanksgiving. Can anyone recommend a good Rack I can visit nearby? They seem to have a few in a area, which ones are your favorite?


----------



## LuxeDeb

Did anyone else hit Nordstrom Rack for Black Friday?? It was crazy. Best deals in a long time! Extra 50% off all red tag clearance. My highlights were Kendra Scott necklaces and cuff bracelets $9-15 (hope my nieces are into Kendra Scott as much as moi), and sunglasses Stella McCartney, Moschino, Saint Laurent $9-17, Balenciaga $37.50, and a fun pair of Karen Walker sunglasses for .01! Also a $795 John Hardy bangle for $67, and $1800 Ippolita Rock Candy earrings for $333 and a Moschino scarf for $56.


----------



## cmm62

LuxeDeb said:


> Did anyone else hit Nordstrom Rack for Black Friday?? It was crazy. Best deals in a long time! Extra 50% off all red tag clearance. My highlights were Kendra Scott necklaces and cuff bracelets $9-15 (hope my nieces are into Kendra Scott as much as moi), and sunglasses Stella McCartney, Moschino, Saint Laurent $9-17, Balenciaga $37.50, and a fun pair of Karen Walker sunglasses for .01! Also a $795 John Hardy bangle for $67, and $1800 Ippolita Rock Candy earrings for $333 and a Moschino scarf for $56.


Amazing deal on the earrings! Unfortunately visiting family with no racks in site but did snag a few things online. A $13 metallic puffer for my toddler to wear next winter was my best online find!


----------



## k5ml3k

LuxeDeb said:


> Did anyone else hit Nordstrom Rack for Black Friday?? It was crazy. Best deals in a long time! Extra 50% off all red tag clearance. My highlights were Kendra Scott necklaces and cuff bracelets $9-15 (hope my nieces are into Kendra Scott as much as moi), and sunglasses Stella McCartney, Moschino, Saint Laurent $9-17, Balenciaga $37.50, and a fun pair of Karen Walker sunglasses for .01! Also a $795 John Hardy bangle for $67, and $1800 Ippolita Rock Candy earrings for $333 and a Moschino scarf for $56.



Is still going on today or was it only for Black Friday?


----------



## RTA

k5ml3k said:


> Is still going on today or was it only for Black Friday?



Today and tomorrow it's 30% off red tagged items. 30% is better than the usual clear the rack discount.

I found this Burberry cosmetic pouch for $114. I'd almost bought it twice before so I was pleased to see it waiting for me. I also got a classic black Vince blazer for $77 and Paige skinny jeans for $22. In all, I thought it was a good shopping day.


----------



## k5ml3k

RTA said:


> Today and tomorrow it's 30% off red tagged items. 30% is better than the usual clear the rack discount.
> 
> I found this Burberry cosmetic pouch for $114. I'd almost bought it twice before so I was pleased to see it waiting for me. I also got a classic black Vince blazer for $77 and Paige skinny jeans for $22. In all, I thought it was a good shopping day.


Good to know, thank you!!


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

Got this sunglasses for 37$ what do you think?
Should I keep it?


----------



## Mimmy

@Handbagcrazyy I like these. If they look good on you I think that you should keep them. Plus they have a branded case. I am finding that Rack glasses don’t always have a matching case. Nordstrom stores and the Sunglass Hut (where I live anyway) will not longer give/sell you branded cases.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Handbagcrazyy said:


> View attachment 4610373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this sunglasses for 37$ what do you think?
> Should I keep it?



Probably a good deal if you like them, they suit you, and they are in good shape (not scratched).  Not a deal if you don't love them (better to put the money toward something you love even if it costs more) or if they are damaged (I find a lot of the sunglasses at the Rack in bad shape due to the way they are displayed).


----------



## ALNYC

Almost forgot to post these, but too good a deal not to share. Unfortunately I had to work on Black Friday so I was only able to get to the Rack in the evening when everything had been picked over. However, I was able to find this pair of Balmain sandals that I had purchased and returned several months ago (because I didn't have anywhere to wear them). Original retail was $1195. I originally bought them during CTR for $225+tax. This time around I got them for $52, more than 95% off! Planning to wear them to my office holiday party now.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Hey everyone. It’s been awhile since I posted (I miss the PF app).

Hope all is well & Happy Holidays! 

Spotted at my local Rack.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Brandon Maxwell Dress. Retails for 2k+, got it for $209


----------



## mzbaglady1

I know for a fact I saw the shipping fee at a lower amount prior to the Clear the Rack sale.


----------



## Mimmy

mzbaglady1 said:


> I know for a fact I saw the shipping fee at a lower amount prior to the Clear the Rack sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621695


It was free shipping with a $49 or higher purchase for awhile.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Clear the rack sale. This rack looked like a tornado blew through it. Nanette Leopore orange dress. After discount 20.00. You can probably find some bargains if you dig through the racks. This sale looks like it was longer than the usual four days.


----------



## Kikir84

Haven’t scored in a while so I was pretty excited about these.


----------



## JenJBS

This gorgeous Ted Baker rose gold bag for $85 (retail $175).


----------



## mzbaglady1

Have anyone saw this lately? Also designer store transfers are coming in much higher than what the full line store have markdowns.


----------



## mzbaglady1

If anyone is interested the next Clear the Rack sale will be Feb 14. Spotted some designer shoes. CL size 10 Fendi flat logo shoes size 11 there were plenty of designer shoes and boots at this location 14th street Manhattan NYC.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Early shopping clear the rack sale. I haven't found high end designer merchandise with the additional % off in awhile. Purchased Fendi booties 224.00 after discount. Burberry pants 120.00 after discount. The better designer  clothing merchandise looked like it was pulled from the selling floor. Gucci is a limit of what you can purchase. Shoe mate the employee escort you when you're trying on the shoe.


----------



## bagnutt

Designer red tag shoes spotted at East Palo Alto 
Balmain
Burberry
Prada
Bottega Veneta 
D&G


----------



## mzbaglady1

Purchased these Christian Louboutin pool slides 145.00 after discount. I like the little pink spikes.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted. Valentino flats 389. Size 41. Balmain stilettos 299.97 size 41. Christian Louboutin 249.00 size 40.05 also had the sole protectors already on them.


----------



## itsmree

for those who love a deal 

https://www.nordstromrack.com/event...s-slipper-little-kid-big-kid?color=BLUE MULTI


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

20% off EVERYTHING (online only since bricks & mortar stores are closed.)


----------



## Kelly7adria

Lots of 80-90% off online right now


----------



## Tomsmom

I was looking online and scored a cornflower blue leather Longchamp LP for 206 USD.


----------



## Kelly7adria

Someone scored a Michele watch for $67


----------



## Mimmy

Kelly7adria said:


> Someone scored a Michele watch for $67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712869


Wow!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Kelly7adria said:


> Someone scored a Michele watch for $67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712869


Omg!  Good for them!


----------



## SARM4800

Dolce & Gabbana boots for $155.99


----------



## rutabaga

I'm seeing a lot of merchandise that was on the Nordstrom site in February/early March moving over to NR - I'm stalking a Veronica Beard blazer that sold out in my size. I'm also noticing some new items on various websites  (Jcrew, Shopbop) using stock photos w/o models, probably due to the pandemic. Good to see they can continue to do business amidst all this craziness. Shipping is SUPER slow though - I placed an order for my mom last Sunday and it still hasn't shipped. Received two e-mails from NR apologizing for delays. Hopefully it's due to safety protocols for the warehouse employees.


----------



## troubadour

Nordstrom Rack

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Michelle1x

Has there been any CTRs since the stores closed?

Also - St Laurent sunnies for $41 and they seem to have lots of them.


----------



## Kelly7adria

There are some pretty decent clearance deals online right now


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

Someone scored! I missed it!


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

Michelle1x said:


> Has there been any CTRs since the stores closed?
> 
> Also - St Laurent sunnies for $41 and they seem to have lots of them.
> View attachment 4724778


This order got cancelled. Lately most of my orders are cancelled.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Handbagcrazyy said:


> This order got cancelled. Lately most of my orders are cancelled.



50% of my recent orders at Rack have been canceled.


----------



## Kelly7adria

Check to see if your Rack has opened. I lucked out and found out my store opened today at 11. No advertising. EVERYTHING is 40% off!!!!! Final sale and no dressing rooms open.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Kelly7adria said:


> Check to see if your Rack has opened. I lucked out and found out my store opened today at 11. No advertising. EVERYTHING is 40% off!!!!! Final sale and no dressing rooms open.



I wish!  What state are you in?  Just a few days ago my Rack’s glass entrance was boarded up.  Not sure if that means vandalized or burglarized or out of business.  Ugghhh.


----------



## Kelly7adria

lilmountaingirl said:


> I wish!  What state are you in?  Just a few days ago my Rack’s glass entrance was boarded up.  Not sure if that means vandalized or burglarized or out of business.  Ugghhh.


I’m in Texas. Just outside of Austin


----------



## LuxeDeb

Texas stores opened today. As mentioned above, the whole store is 40% off. The deals were incredible!


----------



## buyingpig

Ordered 7 things online at great prices. All got canceled. Got all excited for no reason.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

buyingpig said:


> Ordered 7 things online at great prices. All got canceled. Got all excited for no reason.



Their complete inability to keep track of their inventory is frustrating and ridiculous.  I was told by a phone rep they only update the website inventory once a week so I guess that explains why the cancelation rate is so high.  Also I wondered if they’re just automatically canceling items that are in certain warehouses or if certain warehouse workers aren’t really searching for the items or are inexperienced. 

One of my orders was canceled but still showed available on the site. I placed the order again and the item shipped the second time.  

All my other cancelations, I’m unable to reorder.  What a mess.


----------



## siworae

lilmountaingirl said:


> Their complete inability to keep track of their inventory is frustrating and ridiculous.  I was told by a phone rep they only update the website inventory once a week so I guess that explains why the cancelation rate is so high.  Also I wondered if they’re just automatically canceling items that are in certain warehouses or if certain warehouse workers aren’t really searching for the items or are inexperienced.
> 
> One of my orders was canceled but still showed available on the site. I placed the order again and the item shipped the second time.
> 
> All my other cancelations, I’m unable to reorder.  What a mess.


I had the same experience.  I've had 5 items canceled due to lack of inventory. Unfortunately,  I was only able to reorder one item and that was finally shipped this morning.

Weird that such a big retail company would only update their online inventory once a week. It's inefficient and really inexcusable with the technology available nowadays.

Customer service from Nordstrom and Nordstrom Rack has gone down significantly for me in recent years. I rarely went to the stores unless I needed to return an online order.


----------



## buyingpig

I understand during the pandemic, shipping get delayed. Unlike other retailers that charge my card when item is shipped, NR.com make the charges upfront, then slowly refund when cancellations come. I still have not received any refund for the 7 items cancelled on may 6th.  I really hope this is just a temporary phenomenon.


----------



## siworae

buyingpig said:


> I understand during the pandemic, shipping get delayed. Unlike other retailers that charge my card when item is shipped, NR.com make the charges upfront, then slowly refund when cancellations come. I still have not received any refund for the 7 items cancelled on may 6th.  I really hope this is just a temporary phenomenon.


I have a Nordstrom visa card and all of my canceled items were refunded except one. That item was ordered on May 5th and canceled on May 13th.

I would contact them. I know wait times on the phone are probably longer than usual, but I would try connecting with customer service via chat or email if possible.


----------



## buyingpig

siworae said:


> I have a Nordstrom visa card and all of my canceled items were refunded except one. That item was ordered on May 5th and canceled on May 13th.
> 
> I would contact them. I know wait times on the phone are probably longer than usual, but I would try connecting with customer service via chat or email if possible.


Thank you for the advice. I just tried their online chat option. The queue when from 2 minutes to an hour 30 minutes. I think I will just wait out the refund for now. Hopefully it gets refunded in another few days.


----------



## Michelle1x

Handbagcrazyy said:


> This order got cancelled. Lately most of my orders are cancelled.


Yeah I had almost $1K of orders cancelled at Rack including this order.  Most of the other "good stuff" I bought got cancelled too.

I'm pretty good at stalking the Rack site for deals and buying, but during this Coronavirus period - it has been a bust.  They had good deals that everybody wanted and their systems seem unable to cope with the volume.  I used to try to find North Face at 60%+ off at Rack but this time - nothing.  They ended up delivering literally 1/4 of the things I thought I ordered.

There is nothing on the site now.


----------



## Michelle1x

buyingpig said:


> Thank you for the advice. I just tried their online chat option. The queue when from 2 minutes to an hour 30 minutes. I think I will just wait out the refund for now. Hopefully it gets refunded in another few days.


Rack must be going through an inventory reconciliation.  They finally cancelled a few week-old orders I had, the oldest days first.  So they will probably get to yours.

Rack's system charges credit cards when you place the order vs. when it ships.
This means people with balances are paying interest for cancelled orders for 2 weeks+ until Rack finally credits the cards.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Michelle1x

Handbagcrazyy said:


> Someone scored! I missed it!


I'll bet most of these hot deals that we think somebody scored, were actually cancelled.


----------



## anabanana745

Michelle1x said:


> I'll bet most of these hot deals that we think somebody scored, were actually cancelled.



I always wonder when I see them posted if the item was even in stock or if the lower price is just some automatic price reduction and the item couldn’t even be ordered.


----------



## Michelle1x

LuxeDeb said:


> Texas stores opened today. As mentioned above, the whole store is 40% off. The deals were incredible!


Anybody know if the full line stores are also doing these type of deals?


----------



## buyingpig

Just waited for 50 minutes to chat with CS. She disconnected as soon as I got done typing my order number. Now i am back in queue again. Sigh... still no sign of refund back to my account. Been almost 10 days since the order was canceled.


----------



## anabanana745

buyingpig said:


> Just waited for 50 minutes to chat with CS. She disconnected as soon as I got done typing my order number. Now i am back in queue again. Sigh... still no sign of refund back to my account. Been almost 10 days since the order was canceled.



I would just dispute with your credit card and attach the cancellation notice email. Then you get your money back right away and your bank can deal with them.


----------



## VernisCerise

I had best luck with CS by sending DM in Instagram, my order was shipped the same day after waiting for 3 weeks.


----------



## rutabaga

I’ve had decent luck at NR online but I wouldn’t say the items I ordered are great deals. I was able to cancel an order and I was refunded but one of the two items shipped anyway?! I most recently ordered a pair of Nikes and some EF pants and they shipped within a few days.


----------



## Mimmy

I haven’t been able to resist continuing to shop online at the Rack. I placed an order with 4 items on 5/17. My credit card was charged for all 4 items on the same day!

Some have been good deals, some items aren’t great deals but things that I had been considering at Nordstrom that are at least on sale and theoretically available. 

One item shipped and should arrive tomorrow. The other 3 items have not been shipped yet. I am surprised and not happy that they are charging for items that haven’t even been shipped yet especially since they could be canceled.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I rarely find anything at the Rack.  I went to the reopening and the deals were insane!  And they had good stuff!  Has anyone been shopping their reopenings?  What did you find?


----------



## VernisCerise

I scored a pair of Celine sunglasses. I’m planning to go back again, didn’t have much time to shop around.


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

How much did you buy celine for?


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

VernisCerise said:


> I scored a pair of Celine sunglasses. I’m planning to go back again, didn’t have much time to shop around.


How much did you buy celine sunglasses for?


----------



## VernisCerise

Handbagcrazyy said:


> How much did you buy celine sunglasses for?


$89 this model https://modesens.com/product/celine-cl40035f-66n-sunglasses-18242234/


----------



## bagnutt

Anyone in CA have intel on when our Racks might reopen? I think other retailers are allowed to open their doors for in person shopping this Friday June 5th? I have done some shopping online, but now I have a bunch of returns to make
Interestingly, none of my orders were canceled as have happened to others, but I haven’t been able to snag any amazing deals.


----------



## manzodb

bagnutt said:


> Anyone in CA have intel on when our Racks might reopen? I think other retailers are allowed to open their doors for in person shopping this Friday June 5th? I have done some shopping online, but now I have a bunch of returns to make
> Interestingly, none of my orders were canceled as have happened to others, but I haven’t been able to snag any amazing deals.


I believe they opened today !


----------



## Panlove

bagnutt said:


> Anyone in CA have intel on when our Racks might reopen? I think other retailers are allowed to open their doors for in person shopping this Friday June 5th? I have done some shopping online, but now I have a bunch of returns to make
> Interestingly, none of my orders were canceled as have happened to others, but I haven’t been able to snag any amazing deals.


Some have opened.  The list on the store locator tab at Nordstrom.com will tell you which is open and which is not.  I tried to go to a Rack in CA today.  As I approached there was a line of about 15 people and the employee said that it would be a 1-2 hour wait to get inside.  I left.


----------



## bagnutt

Report from Colma Rack (Northern CA):
40% off everything, final sale, thru Wednesday. Then clear the rack starts on Thursday. They have a good selection of designer bags, accessories and shoes. The lines to check out are crazy (1.5 hour or more wait time). They are letting 250 ppl into the store at one time and sanitize the register area after each customer. That said, there are some great deals to be had! I got these Prada pumps for $149 and a Gucci floral/tiger print scarf for $130. The first floor was so crowded from folks in line to check out, it was hard to look at the clothes so I skipped it today. I think all of the other Bay Area stores will be closed until after the 4th of July.


----------



## bagnutt

Edit: looks like East Palo Alto Ravenswood and Westgate locations are now scheduled to open on June 18th for Clear the Rack.


----------



## mzbaglady1

bagnutt said:


> Report from Colma Rack (Northern CA):
> 40% off everything, final sale, thru Wednesday. Then clear the rack starts on Thursday. They have a good selection of designer bags, accessories and shoes. The lines to check out are crazy (1.5 hour or more wait time). They are letting 250 ppl into the store at one time and sanitize the register area after each customer. That said, there are some great deals to be had! I got these Prada pumps for $149 and a Gucci floral/tiger print scarf for $130. The first floor was so crowded from folks in line to check out, it was hard to look at the clothes so I skipped it today. I think all of the other Bay Area stores will be closed until after the 4th of July.


Wow scary was there social distancing and face masks enforced? Just wondering the other stores that's not opened yet will they have a different date for their clear the rack sales. Like your shoes.


----------



## bagnutt

mzbaglady1 said:


> Wow scary was there social distancing and face masks enforced? Just wondering the other stores that's not opened yet will they have a different date for their clear the rack sales. Like your shoes.


Yes, everyone had to wear a face mask to enter the store. They had several hand sanitizing stations on both floors. Proper physical distancing on the first floor was difficult (in line) which is why I didn’t try to shop for clothes. And I would recommend wearing gloves.
The fitting rooms were open and folks were trying on clothes. One of the associates said clothes tried on and not purchased got sanitized that night and returned to the sales floor the next day. Not sure how that works...
Final sale didn’t seem to deter people. I saw multiple people with two carts full of merchandise. This one gal bought almost all of the Gucci scarves and shoes, clearly a reseller. The deals and variety of designer goods reminded me of the old days at Rack! I imagine that they are selling the best stock since none of the other area stores are open.
Not sure about your clear the rack question, but the hours by location seem to get updated daily on the Rack website. An associate said CTR would be the usual 25% off.


----------



## mzbaglady1

bagnutt said:


> Yes, everyone had to wear a face mask to enter the store. They had several hand sanitizing stations on both floors. Proper physical distancing on the first floor was difficult (in line) which is why I didn’t try to shop for clothes. And I would recommend wearing gloves.
> The fitting rooms were open and folks were trying on clothes. One of the associates said clothes tried on and not purchased got sanitized that night and returned to the sales floor the next day. Not sure how that works...
> Final sale didn’t seem to deter people. I saw multiple people with two carts full of merchandise. This one gal bought almost all of the Gucci scarves and shoes, clearly a reseller. The deals and variety of designer goods reminded me of the old days at Rack! I imagine that they are selling the best stock since none of the other area stores are open.
> Not sure about your clear the rack question, but the hours by location seem to get updated daily on the Rack website. An associate said CTR would be the usual 25% off.


Thanks for your information. I have been in contact with an employee forgot to ask certain questions. Please post any photos of your wonderful purchases this thread has been quiet for awhile.


----------



## Michelle1x

I went to Serramonte (SF Bay Area) Rack today and scored some deals.  Serramonte is always good for  designer bags and accessories.  But some of the other areas of the store - coats for example - seemed a little picked over.  Same for athletic shoes for women- not much there after last week.

It looks like the South Bay stores have opened up today - Westgate, Oakridge and Palo Alto.  Probably those stores are better this week.  SF stores and east bay are still closed.

I bought this Valentino backpack today.  It was white tagged at about $1100, down from $2495 regular, so I expected to pay $660.  But when I took it to the register, it was priced at $499!  
I also bought some cheapie athleisure - spring color leggings from Zella and Alo, for under $20. each.  the Z by Zella leggings were coming up as $6 (red tagged at $11) - but they were all really bright red and pink colors.  Z by Zella is not great but you can't beat $6!
I wanted Good American jeans and I finally found 2 pair of camo ones for close to $60 ($38 after discount), so that wasn't all that great but decent.
If you wanted Equipment silk blouses for dirt cheap, or Theory or any of that stuff, Serramonte was a bust today.  They had it but priced at $80.  So I think lots was cleared out last week.


----------



## bagnutt

Palo Alto Ravenswood and Westgate are closed until Thursday, FYI.


----------



## Michelle1x

i*bella said:


> I’ve had decent luck at NR online but I wouldn’t say the items I ordered are great deals. I was able to cancel an order and I was refunded but one of the two items shipped anyway?! I most recently ordered a pair of Nikes and some EF pants and they shipped within a few days.


What did you do with the item that was shipped anyway?
I've about given up with rack online during this coronavirus period- about 2/3 of everything I order gets cancelled due to "inventory issues".  the only things I actually receive are the small filler items I order.
Anyway I ordered a Burberry children's coat, which was cancelled of course.  Then I received it.  I can't return it because the order shows as cancelled.  Even thought it is a Burberry item, being a children's item it was not that expensive.  Still I should give this back to somebody somewhere I think.


----------



## rutabaga

Michelle1x said:


> What did you do with the item that was shipped anyway?
> I've about given up with rack online during this coronavirus period- about 2/3 of everything I order gets cancelled due to "inventory issues".  the only things I actually receive are the small filler items I order.
> Anyway I ordered a Burberry children's coat, which was cancelled of course.  Then I received it.  I can't return it because the order shows as cancelled.  Even thought it is a Burberry item, being a children's item it was not that expensive.  Still I should give this back to somebody somewhere I think.



I plan on returning it in store, since I was refunded after the order was cancelled. None of the stores near me are open yet and honestly I don’t feel like standing in line with a bunch of people so I don’t know when I’ll be able to return it.


----------



## Michelle1x

bagnutt said:


> Palo Alto Ravenswood and Westgate are closed until Thursday, FYI.


Did you go to the Palo Alto reopening?  I bought so much at Serramonte I decided to skip it.  I actually could use more really cheap athletic wear and nikes, but I don't trust myself to walk away from the bags and jewelry.


----------



## jjjlove

bagnutt said:


> Yes, everyone had to wear a face mask to enter the store. They had several hand sanitizing stations on both floors. Proper physical distancing on the first floor was difficult (in line) which is why I didn’t try to shop for clothes. And I would recommend wearing gloves.
> The fitting rooms were open and folks were trying on clothes. One of the associates said clothes tried on and not purchased got sanitized that night and returned to the sales floor the next day. Not sure how that works...
> Final sale didn’t seem to deter people. I saw multiple people with two carts full of merchandise. This one gal bought almost all of the Gucci scarves and shoes, clearly a reseller. The deals and variety of designer goods reminded me of the old days at Rack! I imagine that they are selling the best stock since none of the other area stores are open.
> Not sure about your clear the rack question, but the hours by location seem to get updated daily on the Rack website. An associate said CTR would be the usual 25% off.



Does this mean the Palo Alto/Ravenswood stores are only having regular 25% off sale on reopening, and not the 40% off like the other stores?


----------



## mzbaglady1

jjjlove said:


> Does this mean the Palo Alto/Ravenswood stores are only having regular 25% off sale on reopening, and not the 40% off like the other stores?


I believe the whole week of opening is 40% off. What I did observe plenty of returns and this location was pretty much picked over. I purchased a couple of bottles of Neutrogena skin block which was a good price since the expiration dates are good for next year. Long lines be prepared to wait. Not sure if the fitting rooms were opened everything is final sale.


----------



## bagnutt

jjjlove said:


> Does this mean the Palo Alto/Ravenswood stores are only having regular 25% off sale on reopening, and not the 40% off like the other stores?


I didn’t go to the Palo Alto opening, but I do believe they are having 40% off everything/final sale. Westgate was amazing on the first day. I thought they were just doing clear the rack with 25% off red tags, but no. Same as the other Racks, 40% off all merchandise. Payment/check out was a lot faster at this location as they had less people in the store at any given time. The designer shoes were overpriced, however. Mostly white tagged, older styles priced close to full line Nordy retail. There was a small case of designer bags (mostly Gucci), but nothing that I was particularly interested in. The staff at Westgate is great and it’s probably my favorite location for that reason. Very accommodating, always do their best to be helpful, even with COVID concerns and lots of shoppers.


----------



## bagnutt

Michelle1x said:


> Did you go to the Palo Alto reopening?  I bought so much at Serramonte I decided to skip it.  I actually could use more really cheap athletic wear and nikes, but I don't trust myself to walk away from the bags and jewelry.


I went to Westgate, but not Palo Alto.


----------



## jjjlove

bagnutt said:


> I didn’t go to the Palo Alto opening, but I do believe they are having 40% off everything/final sale. Westgate was amazing on the first day. I thought they were just doing clear the rack with 25% off red tags, but no. Same as the other Racks, 40% off all merchandise. Payment/check out was a lot faster at this location as they had less people in the store at any given time. The designer shoes were overpriced, however. Mostly white tagged, older styles priced close to full line Nordy retail. There was a small case of designer bags (mostly Gucci), but nothing that I was particularly interested in. The staff at Westgate is great and it’s probably my favorite location for that reason. Very accommodating, always do their best to be helpful, even with COVID concerns and lots of shoppers.



nice! Do you (or anyone else reading this who’s done so) think it’s worth going on the second/third day after reopening? Or is everything pretty much picked over and all the good stuff is mostly gone after day 1? Am kind of dreading the lines and not sure if it would be worth it to go tomorrow/Sunday.


----------



## mzbaglady1

jjjlove said:


> nice! Do you (or anyone else reading this who’s done so) think it’s worth going on the second/third day after reopening? Or is everything pretty much picked over and all the good stuff is mostly gone after day 1? Am kind of dreading the lines and not sure if it would be worth it to go tomorrow/Sunday.


Might be picked over since this is Fathers day weekend. Like most sales the best selection is usually the first day.


----------



## Michelle1x

jjjlove said:


> nice! Do you (or anyone else reading this who’s done so) think it’s worth going on the second/third day after reopening? Or is everything pretty much picked over and all the good stuff is mostly gone after day 1? Am kind of dreading the lines and not sure if it would be worth it to go tomorrow/Sunday.


Well, just to be a contrarian I think I'm going to brave one of the newly open stores tomorrow.  My fathers day plans were moved to next week.
I went to Serramonte on the Monday after they opened the previous week.  I found them putting out new stuff on the very morning I arrived, including a Gucci purse that a purse hound got (maybe it was bagnutt!  .
I'll report back.  I want some white tag Nikes, orig about $90 that rack sells for $50- marked down to $30 for the sale.  They have tons of those all the time- they don't run out.  And some cheapie workout and bras.  That stuff should still be there.


----------



## bagnutt

Michelle1x said:


> Well, just to be a contrarian I think I'm going to brave one of the newly open stores tomorrow.  My fathers day plans were moved to next week.
> I went to Serramonte on the Monday after they opened the previous week.  I found them putting out new stuff on the very morning I arrived, including a Gucci purse that a purse hound got (maybe it was bagnutt!  .
> I'll report back.  I want some white tag Nikes, orig about $90 that rack sells for $50- marked down to $30 for the sale.  They have tons of those all the time- they don't run out.  And some cheapie workout and bras.  That stuff should still be there.


Not me, I didn’t buy any bags this sale. There was a super cute Marc Jacobs pillow bag at Serramonte, but I left it behind - it was missing the crossbody strap


----------



## bagnutt

jjjlove said:


> nice! Do you (or anyone else reading this who’s done so) think it’s worth going on the second/third day after reopening? Or is everything pretty much picked over and all the good stuff is mostly gone after day 1? Am kind of dreading the lines and not sure if it would be worth it to go tomorrow/Sunday.


Go EARLY and be part of the first group that gets into the store. It’s better to wait in line before they open rather than waiting in line later in the day. Good luck and let us know how you make out!


----------



## jjjlove

bagnutt said:


> Go EARLY and be part of the first group that gets into the store. It’s better to wait in line before they open rather than waiting in line later in the day. Good luck and let us know how you make out!



So I did end up going 30 min before the store opened! Luckily the line wasn't long at that point so once they opened I got in pretty quick. Some random craziness that I observed:

- a number of people who try to cut in line. Saw some women try to go straight in the door even though there were like 30 people waiting in line, and kept getting turned away by the staff, then they hover there for a few minutes and try again. 

- I thought I would pick up a white bath towel since I was there, but a woman shoved her way between me and the shelf and took the entire stack of white bath towels. Then she flagged down a staff member and asked if he had any more in the back. He was about to get them, but stopped and said "wait, how many bath towels do you have there?" And she was like... twelve? And he said "you can only buy four max." They were just regular Nordstrom Rack brand, though pretty cheap at $4, but still... why does one need so many bath towels??

- When I was in line for the high-end bags/scarves case, this one lady took pretty much ALL the high-end (Gucci, etc.) scarves in the case and most of the small leather goods and no one stopped her, and the person behind me was super sad watching the case empty out right in front of her. I wasn't really there to buy scarves, but still.

I didn't get anything too crazy but of the biggest discounts, I got a LeSportSac duffel which was originally $125 and I paid around $12. A Knomo laptop case retails for $100 and I paid $12. There was one lovely bright yellow Valentino purse that was $413, originally $2100, but didn't end up getting even though it was a great deal because the color wasn't something I wouldn't wear very much, but it was tempting indeed.


----------



## mzbaglady1

jjjlove said:


> So I did end up going 30 min before the store opened! Luckily the line wasn't long at that point so once they opened I got in pretty quick. Some random craziness that I observed:
> 
> - a number of people who try to cut in line. Saw some women try to go straight in the door even though there were like 30 people waiting in line, and kept getting turned away by the staff, then they hover there for a few minutes and try again.
> 
> - I thought I would pick up a white bath towel since I was there, but a woman shoved her way between me and the shelf and took the entire stack of white bath towels. Then she flagged down a staff member and asked if he had any more in the back. He was about to get them, but stopped and said "wait, how many bath towels do you have there?" And she was like... twelve? And he said "you can only buy four max." They were just regular Nordstrom Rack brand, though pretty cheap at $4, but still... why does one need so many bath towels??
> 
> - When I was in line for the high-end bags/scarves case, this one lady took pretty much ALL the high-end (Gucci, etc.) scarves in the case and most of the small leather goods and no one stopped her, and the person behind me was super sad watching the case empty out right in front of her. I wasn't really there to buy scarves, but still.
> 
> I didn't get anything too crazy but of the biggest discounts, I got a LeSportSac duffel which was originally $125 and I paid around $12. A Knomo laptop case retails for $100 and I paid $12. There was one lovely bright yellow Valentino purse that was $413, originally $2100, but didn't end up getting even though it was a great deal because the color wasn't something I wouldn't wear very much, but it was tempting indeed.


Thanks for the update. Before the store closures I know for a fact the Rack had up signs limiting the the amount of Gucci products you could purchase I believe it was on the rtw.


----------



## jjjlove

mzbaglady1 said:


> Thanks for the update. Before the store closures I know for a fact the Rack had up signs limiting the the amount of Gucci products you could purchase I believe it was on the rtw.



I’m guessing maybe just this time around they’re trying to get rid of as much old inventory as quickly as possible? I think a few pages back someone else also posted about seeing someone get all the Gucci shoes in their store. Maybe once things are mostly new inventory they’ll start being strict about limits again.


----------



## mzbaglady1

jjjlove said:


> I’m guessing maybe just this time around they’re trying to get rid of as much old inventory as quickly as possible? I think a few pages back someone else also posted about seeing someone get all the Gucci shoes in their store. Maybe once things are mostly new inventory they’ll start being strict about limits again.


But limiting bath towels? LOL!!!!


----------



## jjjlove

mzbaglady1 said:


> But limiting bath towels? LOL!!!!



yea! Not sure what that whole thing was about! Lol


----------



## randr21

I asked if they were restocking at the rack I was at and they said yes. Have others who've shopped back to back noticed if that was the case?


----------



## bagnutt

randr21 said:


> I asked if they were restocking at the rack I was at and they said yes. Have others who've shopped back to back noticed if that was the case?


I stopped by Palo Alto late yesterday and there was no line to get in. Surprisingly, they still had some designer accessories in the case and a few bags. Lots of Bony Levy jewelry and sunglasses still available. I only spotted a couple of pairs of designer shoes, but they did have a lot of contemporary brands in the store like Vince, AGL and Aquatalia. My size was pretty picked over though. Undies, bras, dresses picked through as well.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tory Burch Kira Snakeskin Clutch in Royal Navy. Not the craziest deal but I love exotics!


----------



## mzbaglady1

I went to two different locations. The first location is where I purchased the bulk of my items. The Rack stores are starting to charge for their shopping  bags. Thank goodness I had an extra bag on me and i was carrying a tote bag. The employees shopped before the store opened to the public. The second location they had what's left of designer shoes this woman had three shopping carts of shoes and sneakers. She even purchased all of the birkenstocks. Valentino belt bag 377.00. Burberry dress 108.00. Valentino twilly 36.00. Nike pool slides 14.00. Plenty of Gucci shoes white tagged and high prices.


----------



## jjjlove

I couldn't really find a dedicated Saks Off 5th thread on here (but point me to it please if it does exist!) -  does anyone know if Off 5th is having any kind of massive reopening sale like the NR one?


----------



## Mimmy

jjjlove said:


> I couldn't really find a dedicated Saks Off 5th thread on here (but point me to it please if it does exist!) -  does anyone know if Off 5th is having any kind of massive reopening sale like the NR one?


Unfortunately, I don’t know the answer to your question but there is a thread for Saks Off Fifth and NM Last Call. It is not that active though. 




__





						Post your NM Last Call & Saks Off Fifth bargains!
					

I thought I'd start a new thread where we could post our bargain purchases from Neiman Marcus Last Call and Saks Fifth Avenue - Off Fifth.  Today I bought a gorgeous pair of Christian Dior fur-trimmed boots at NM Last Call. The original price was $1,190; they were marked down to $535 but the...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## jjjlove

Mimmy said:


> Unfortunately, I don’t know the answer to your question but there is a thread for Saks Off Fifth and NM Last Call. It is not that active though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your NM Last Call & Saks Off Fifth bargains!
> 
> 
> I thought I'd start a new thread where we could post our bargain purchases from Neiman Marcus Last Call and Saks Fifth Avenue - Off Fifth.  Today I bought a gorgeous pair of Christian Dior fur-trimmed boots at NM Last Call. The original price was $1,190; they were marked down to $535 but the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thanks!


----------



## Sakura198427

jjjlove said:


> I couldn't really find a dedicated Saks Off 5th thread on here (but point me to it please if it does exist!) -  does anyone know if Off 5th is having any kind of massive reopening sale like the NR one?


I was just at off 5th last week when it reopened.   No reopening sale of any kind.   The prices on items that were already in store before they closed down stayed the same with no further mark downs.   Very disappointing.   The store was empty like a ghost town, while the rack next door had an hour long wait.


----------



## jjjlove

Sakura198427 said:


> I was just at off 5th last week when it reopened.   No reopening sale of any kind.   The prices on items that were already in store before they closed down stayed the same with no further mark downs.   Very disappointing.   The store was empty like a ghost town, while the rack next door had an hour long wait.



Thanks for the update! That is disappointing, all that months old inventory is just going to sit there getting more outdated.


----------



## Michelle1x

mzbaglady1 said:


> I went to two different locations. The first location is where I purchased the bulk of my items. The Rack stores are starting to charge for their shopping  bags. Thank goodness I had an extra bag on me and i was carrying a tote bag. The employees shopped before the store opened to the public. The second location they had what's left of designer shoes this woman had three shopping carts of shoes and sneakers. She even purchased all of the birkenstocks. Valentino belt bag 377.00. Burberry dress 108.00. Valentino twilly 36.00. Nike pool slides 14.00. Plenty of Gucci shoes white tagged and high prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767965


What about the east bay stores, I assume they will be reopening soon with 40% off?  San Leandro and the Dublin store *occasionally* have designer items.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Michelle1x said:


> What about the east bay stores, I assume they will be reopening soon with 40% off?  San Leandro and the Dublin store *occasionally* have designer items.


Yes opening day 40% off. Just letting everyone know no benches to sit down and try on shoes, fitting rooms closed. Carry an extra shopping tote if that store charges for paper shopping bags.


----------



## reichan

Dublin is finally open!


----------



## sparksfly

Michelle1x said:


> What did you do with the item that was shipped anyway?
> I've about given up with rack online during this coronavirus period- about 2/3 of everything I order gets cancelled due to "inventory issues".  the only things I actually receive are the small filler items I order.
> Anyway I ordered a Burberry children's coat, which was cancelled of course.  Then I received it.  I can't return it because the order shows as cancelled.  Even thought it is a Burberry item, being a children's item it was not that expensive.  Still I should give this back to somebody somewhere I think.


If it was cancelled they shouldn’t have charged you so it’s technically be free and at that point it’s on them.


----------



## rutabaga

While 40% off is tempting, there are no fitting rooms open, no benches to sit on, and no mirrors in store! Plus all sales final. Add in the lines to get into the store and it's a no from me.


----------



## BeenBurned

i*bella said:


> While 40% off is tempting, there are no fitting rooms open, no benches to sit on, and no mirrors in store! Plus all sales final. Add in the lines to get into the store and it's a no from me.


No mirrors?!?!


----------



## rutabaga

BeenBurned said:


> No mirrors?!?!



According to my mom, who went over the weekend. She bought shoes and a bag. Looks like NR is trying to clear inventory for cash to buy next season's merchandise.


----------



## mzbaglady1

BeenBurned said:


> No mirrors?!?!


I went to two different locations and did not notice this. I know the mirrors are mostly in the fitting rooms but forgot about the selling floors usually by the shoe area also.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I went to one of my local Racks on opening week when they had the 40% off everything and final sale, I think a few days after they had opened.  I went with my mom, we didn't have to wait to get in but the checkout line was 2 hours (it snaked around the entire store) so we got in line right away and took turns looking.  We shopped the whole time we waited as there was so much to look at, so it went fast.  I bought more than I have ever bought in 1 trip as I usually don't see much, I spent $200 (good use for my giftcard) but got jeans, skirt, blouses, jacket, shoes, Kendra Scott earrings, beauty gift sets, Ted Baker purse. Fitting rooms were closed but they still had mirrors. I even found some of my stuff on the racks while I was waiting in line.  I tried stuff on over my clothes while in line, even the jeans I just tried on over the jeans I was wearing since they were stretch. I talked to the family in front of me in line while we waited.  It was a fun experience actually.


----------



## baghagg

I went to my local Nordstrom Rack today.  Nothing but garbage, and they removed many mirrors...  Waste of time


----------



## mzbaglady1

Posting updated information. This location for the rack had the same merchandise from opening day no new shipments. They  re-ticketed some of the items you can see the second sticker underneath the top sticker. They did put back up the sign for limits on Gucci items. I saw plenty of mirrors on the selling floor. Spotted some over priced Gucci sneakers and sandals very old Valentino pink rock stud sandals.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Went to a few Racks nearby over the holiday weekend. Tons of clearance but no addition % off. Didn’t see much high end designer shoes, mostly contemporary.


----------



## glamourous1098

Does anyone know if there's a Clear the Rack coming up soon?  My local stores have so much excess merchandise, I don't know why they wouldn't be trying to get rid of it.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted some Gucci espadrilles reasonably priced. Other Gucci shoes, sandals were extremely high priced.


----------



## mzbaglady1

glamourous1098 said:


> Does anyone know if there's a Clear the Rack coming up soon?  My local stores have so much excess merchandise, I don't know why they wouldn't be trying to get rid of it.


I was told tomorrow the Nordy Club members can shop the sale starts for the general public on Thursday of this week.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Fitting rooms are opened and in the women's shoe area there was the small benches to sit on to try on shoes.


----------



## nsl

Is everything final sale in the store and site?


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like everything online is listed as final sale. I see a pair of jeans I want to try but am hesitant because they’re final sale.


----------



## raylyn

pixiejenna said:


> I see a pair of jeans I want to try but am hesitant because they’re final sale.


 I would never! Jeans are tough


----------



## pixiejenna

raylyn said:


> I would never! Jeans are tough



I took the plunge and bought 1 pair I hope they work out. I’ve had good luck with this brand in the past but it was a different style/model skinny jean then what I normally get. It was $50  so it wouldn’t be the end of the world if they didn’t work out. In the past I’d wear my jeans a few times before washing them. I work in retail but in admin so I’m usually just sitting most of the day in the office.  But now with covid I;m washing everything after 1 wearing so I feel like my jeans are wearing out a lot faster than normal.


----------



## pixiejenna

The jeans worked great they did have a bit of a dye smell to them which I thought was odd since they’re not a dark color just a medium blue. I washed them and the dye smell is gone so yea! I went to the rack website to grab a second pair and they’re up $18 so I’ll watch them to see when the price goes down again.


----------



## Panlove

A couple of the So Cal Racks seemed to be discounting even more some of the designer items.  I went a couple of days ago and found a lot of deep discounts on higher end clothes and shoes.  I bought a pair of new (not W&R) Saint Laurent Kate suede knee high boots for $299.  I assume its from a prior season.  There were Frame/Current Elliot and Veronica Beard jeans for $29.


----------



## cmm62

Went to my rack saturday morning and it had been restocked - first time in a long time I saw great stuff. I didn’t buy a lot because we’re in the process of moving, but I did get a mini Boden for my little girl ($8, was $75).

I also saw these Paris Texas boots and Manolo flats. So hard to turn down the flats (classic color, style, perfect condition, in box) but I’m more of a heels girl. Hope they find a good home!


----------



## rutabaga

mzbaglady1 said:


> Fitting rooms are opened and in the women's shoe area there was the small benches to sit on to try on shoes.



Strange, the fitting rooms at my store were still closed when I stopped by yesterday. I didn't buy any clothes, but picked up some 400 ct king sheets and pillowcases with an additional 25% off. It didn't ring up at the register so I had to ask the cashier to apply the discount manually.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Nordstrom Rack is really trying to move their old clearance items. Looks like each week they are running some type of promotion.  I am not sure if the additional mark down on clearance dresses apply to Gucci.


----------



## Michelle1x

mzbaglady1 said:


> Nordstrom Rack is really trying to move their old clearance items. Looks like each week they are running some type of promotion.  I am not sure if the additional mark down on clearance dresses apply to Gucci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815956


I went to my Rack after reading your post - thanks!
According to an SA I know there - this week is 50% off dresses, next week should be shoes - sounds like flats/sandals or some specific type of shoes, not all shoes.
The problem is my racks shoe racks are half full - no merchandise.

But anyway, lots of merchandise in the clothing area today and I bought 3 dresses at 50% off lowest price - a Boden, a Dress the Population and a Saloni Gisele draped satin midi for $46. - orig $650.
The Gucci is not marked down 50% at my store, the additional is only the clearance (red) tags and Gucci is white.

If you can score a designer item at rack now you'll get a great deal but they are also practically giving away the standard, run-of-the-mill made for rack stuff (that most of us don't care about).
They had an *ENTIRE* rounder full of BlankNYC faux jackets for $11.99-$14.99, in every length and pattern including a leopard print trench coat.
Then there were racks and racks of jeans for $6 - $20.  The white jeans from NYDJ and those were $6.  Then the Nordstrom house brand jeans like SP Black were $9-$14.  Joes from $10-$30, and some limited selection of Mother jeans for $30.

So if you need any of this stuff, its definitely worth going, the prices are almost as good as the big Covid opening sales.
But not much in the way of shoes and bags at my racks anyway.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Posting some new information and some finds. This location removed the benches back off the  shoe floor area because of issues of keeping them sanitized because of covid19. Designer red tag shoes, sandals were not excluded from this 50% off sale. The white CL pumps are 50% off the lowest price. I snatched up the black suede CL booties used a gift card and got them at 262.00.


----------



## Michelle1x

mzbaglady1 said:


> Posting some new information and some finds. This location removed the benches back off the  shoe floor area because of issues of keeping them sanitized because of covid19. Designer red tag shoes, sandals were not excluded from this 50% off sale. The white CL pumps are 50% off the lowest price. I snatched up the black suede CL booties used a gift card and got them at 262.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821999
> View attachment 4822000
> View attachment 4822002
> View attachment 4822016
> View attachment 4822020



So I also went today.  I am in Norcal.
Today my stores had the 50% off lowest price shoe sale. 
All clearance shoes 50% off lowest prices EXCEPT booties and sneakers.  Honestly it was amazing how many shoes you want are either booties or sneakers.  I ended up buying 7 pairs of shoes: Patricia Green Gianna velvet mules $12.24, Cole Haan Piper mules $15.74, Aquatalia Tilly booties $52.49, Isle Jacobsen shoes, Opening Ceremony stretch flats, DV cheetah pony mules $13.12, Munro slip-ons $8.74.

These are the aquatalias.  Not my favorite style with the stretchy top, and not on the 50% off because they are booties - but still, $52?  I couldn't resist that.








						Tilly Weatherproof Bootie | Nordstromrack
					

Free shipping on orders over $89. Shop AQUATALIA Tilly Weatherproof Bootie at Nordstromrack.com.




					www.nordstromrack.com
				




I didn't see any Louboutins here.  There were lots of designer shoes in small sizes (size 35, 36) - Pradas, etc.  Nothing really spectacular in designer shoes in the larger sizes.  A lot of Vince and Rag and Bone on the racks for good prices - but those are sneakers and boots.  So I left those - except the  Opening Ceremony I bought which were a stretchy slip on.  Plain black though.

They also marked down dresses pretty aggressively today.  But all the designer stuff was picked over after last week's sale- so today was mostly cheap prices on those dress brands they carry at Rack - Dress the Population, Girl Meets Glam, etc.  I looked for some cheap Free People dresses for some family members but didn't see much- I spent literally 3 hours hunting down shoes so I was tired.

The stores here are half empty as it is.  With all these sales I wonder if they are going to fully restock before Christmas, or actually close some locations.


----------



## rutabaga

Michelle1x said:


> The stores here are half empty as it is.  With all these sales I wonder if they are going to fully restock before Christmas, or actually close some locations.



Interesting, I'm also in NorCal and stopped by this past weekend to return something. I waited in line for 20 minutes! There were quite a few shoppers, too. So I think you went at an ideal time when most people are WFH or homeschooling their kids.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Dallas tpf’ers, which store carry’s more designer? I usually shop the Plano store as it’s close to my work, and designer items are unicorns.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Dallas tpf’ers, which store carry’s more designer? I usually shop the Plano store as it’s close to my work, and designer items are unicorns.



I have not been in a Rack store all year -- but in the past, the Park Lane store in Dallas has had the most designer items of the Rack stores in our area.  This is the one in the shopping center across from NorthPark Mall.


----------



## Michelle1x

i*bella said:


> Interesting, I'm also in NorCal and stopped by this past weekend to return something. I waited in line for 20 minutes! There were quite a few shoppers, too. So I think you went at an ideal time when most people are WFH or homeschooling their kids.


Oh, whoops I mistyped that.
I didn't mean half empty of shoppers- I meant merchandise.  There were a fair number of shoppers but there isn't much there.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I have not been in a Rack store all year -- but in the past, the Park Lane store in Dallas has had the most designer items of the Rack stores in our area.  This is the one in the shopping center across from NorthPark Mall.


Thank you, I’ll check it out.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Clear the Rack sale starts this Thursday for Nordstrom cardholders and the public sale starts this Friday Sept 4. Looks like the Rack have not received any shipments in since the Anniversary sale started.


----------



## pixiejenna

good to know I am planning to get some jeans but will hold off until tomorrow. I went to a few locations over the past week and they looked pretty dang sparse. Less merchandise on the floor than normal clothing wise, the designer shoe section had virtually nothing on it maybe two rows of shoes per size.


----------



## pixiejenna

Checking the website to see if it started and the jeans I wanted are sold out in most sizes only 24-26 left lol. I grabbed a pair in a darker color and hopefully I like them. Although one of the reviews said the picture is not accurate and they have purple flowers on the pockets I hope that’s not the case. I wonder if I can get a price adjustment on the pair I got last week.


----------



## natalia0128

I got this shoes for 31$ and gucci sunglasses for $71


----------



## bagnutt

There are a lot of designer shoes at San Jose Westgate. I am much more conservative with my purchases now that CTR is final sale. I did get a few pairs of Vince shoes and booties for $38 each. There were a lot of AGL shoes at very low prices as well.


----------



## Mimmy

I had a couple of online returns to make to my local Rack in FL. I was also hoping to buy a pair of jeans but didn’t find any. My store had very little. There weren’t that many shoes and no designer shoes that I could see. I bought a pack of no show socks and that was all. I am hoping that this store isn’t closing.


----------



## Prsgrl

I got these Prada sunglasses for $80 this weekend!


----------



## Sakura198427

This is really the opposite of a deal, but I noticed at my local rack that a few pairs of P448 sneakers were marked 80% off or about $50 at the end of the summer, and now they've been re-priced to $139.99 with the old red tag taken off.  Didn't know they do price reversals!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted some Gucci beautiful pumps. I got lucky and picked up some Nike sneakers that I missed out online. I went into the store after inventory and found probably employees hidden merchandise that had to be put out on the floor. As a matter of fact I observed a couple of employees walking around looking for their merchandise. Empty shoe shelves  in several locations.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted Moncler size small lightweight jacket. 379.00.


----------



## bagnutt

The Rack website has been super buggy lately. I had some clearance pumps in my cart that I never bought. When I checked my cart today, they had pennied out. Of course they were no longer in stock, but it was exciting to see nonetheless! I haven’t found a penny item in ages


----------



## pixiejenna

I just ordered a pair hopefully I get them glitter p448 sneakers. I tied to get the hightops from Bloomies but the canceled my order the next day. Fingers crossed! 









						P448 | John Lace-Up Sneaker | Nordstrom Rack
					

P448 - John Lace-Up Sneaker is now 53% off. Free Shipping on orders over $89.



					www.nordstromrack.com


----------



## Mimmy

pixiejenna said:


> I just ordered a pair hopefully I get them glitter p448 sneakers. I tied to get the hightops from Bloomies but the canceled my order the next day. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P448 | John Lace-Up Sneaker | Nordstrom Rack
> 
> 
> P448 - John Lace-Up Sneaker is now 53% off. Free Shipping on orders over $89.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nordstromrack.com


I love this! Do you know if they run true to size? I wear a half size and have never ordered from this brand before. I am not sure if I should size up or down.


----------



## pixiejenna

Mimmy said:


> I love this! Do you know if they run true to size? I wear a half size and have never ordered from this brand before. I am not sure if I should size up or down.



no idea this will be my first pair. I tried the zebra high top which I felt ran big which people said they did in the Nordie sale thread the 38 fit me best. But I tried on the same style in store and they were more true to size I’m a 8.5 wide I grabbed a 39 & 40. I have a rack nearby so I can easily return the one that doesn’t work. But touching similar style shoes like the golden goose glitter they felt a bit stiff/hard so I would probably go up a half a size because I don’t anticipate a lot of give like on a leather shoe due to the glitter finish. It’s hard to know fit in Europen shoes for me for example in Birkenstock’s I wear a 38.


----------



## Mimmy

pixiejenna said:


> no idea this will be my first pair. I tried the zebra high top which I felt ran big which people said they did in the Nordie sale thread the 38 fit me best. But I tried on the same style in store and they were more true to size I’m a 8.5 wide I grabbed a 39 & 40. I have a rack nearby so I can easily return the one that doesn’t work. But touching similar style shoes like the golden goose glitter they felt a bit stiff/hard so I would probably go up a half a size because I don’t anticipate a lot of give like on a leather shoe due to the glitter finish. It’s hard to know fit in Europen shoes for me for example in Birkenstock’s I wear a 38.


Thank you for your reply. 

I also have a Rack fairly near to me so I could order 2 sizes and keep the one that fits best.


----------



## pixiejenna

Mimmy said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I also have a Rack fairly near to me so I could order 2 sizes and keep the one that fits best.



I got them today and I hate to report I feel like they run large. I tried on the 39 and I felt like it was a bit long like I had more than a thumb width room at the toe it's hard to fully tell while standing in them yourself. I went online and grabbed a 38 for comparison. I have wide feet and width wise they're perfect I'm hoping the size down won't be too narrow. But I feel like wearing the 39 they'll stretch enough with wear that they might feel like flip-flops. Ignore my leggings lol I know they're hideous but so comfy. I didn't even try the 40 based on how the 39's felt.


----------



## Mimmy

pixiejenna said:


> I got them today and I hate to report I feel like they run large. I tried on the 39 and I felt like it was a bit long like I had more than a thumb width room at the toe it's hard to fully tell while standing in them yourself. I went online and grabbed a 38 for comparison. I have wide feet and width wise they're perfect I'm hoping the size down won't be too narrow. But I feel like wearing the 39 they'll stretch enough with wear that they might feel like flip-flops. Ignore my leggings lol I know they're hideous but so comfy. I didn't even try the 40 based on how the 39's felt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859895


Thanks for the additional information! They look really great on you!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Looks like designer merchandise is starting to slowly trickling into the store. CL pumps couldn't try on in store no bench to sit on. Gucci sneakers over priced 500.00+. Not sure where they are digging up old Gucci rtw from but each day I walk into this location I am seeing different items. Came across some Fendi booties small size only.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Looks like no one is posting in this thread anymore. Clear the Rack sale will start around Veterans holiday. Spotted some finds Burberry quilted jacket priced like the good old days size 10. 279.00. Moose knuckles long coat under 500.00 looks like a quilt. Size medium.


----------



## pixiejenna

The racks near me have nothing good. they’re very sparse on inventory in the entire store.


----------



## baghagg

pixiejenna said:


> The racks near me have nothing good. they’re very sparse on inventory in the entire store.


+1, the one near me almost never has good inventory - you really have to dig, and NEVER designer.. it's like a waste of space.


----------



## Mimmy

I was at my local Rack yesterday to make a return on an online purchase. On my previous 2 visits the merchandise was so sparse, especially shoes that this time I only glanced toward that area. It still looked fairly empty so I didn’t even walk over. Since @mzbaglady1 mentioned that merchandise is trickling in I’ll take a closer look next time.

I did pick up a very soft, small blanket to use during my pandemic tv watching.  It’s 63 degrees in FL this am which is freezing for us!


----------



## pixiejenna

baghagg said:


> +1, the one near me almost never has good inventory - you really have to dig, and NEVER designer.. it's like a waste of space.




Mine never carried much in high end stuff usually just accessories but they did carry a lot of contemporary designers and now that's sparse. Mostly house brands and a few contemporary brands. They even eliminated the fancy shoes which was only  contemporary brands.


----------



## girlhasbags

mzbaglady1 said:


> Looks like no one is posting in this thread anymore. Clear the Rack sale will start around Veterans holiday. Spotted some finds Burberry quilted jacket priced like the good old days size 10. 279.00. Moose knuckles long coat under 500.00 looks like a quilt. Size medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896155
> View attachment 4896156
> View attachment 4896158
> View attachment 4896159
> View attachment 4896160
> View attachment 4896165


That’s nice where was it?


----------



## girlhasbags

I’m lucky mine has good stuff most of the time. Especially Gucci.I found these Loubs and Jimmy Choo at the last CTR. Also just pick up some great Gucci shoes for me


----------



## mzbaglady1

girlhasbags said:


> That’s nice where was it?


Manhattan NYC 31st location.


----------



## girlhasbags

mzbaglady1 said:


> Manhattan NYC 31st location.


Wish I could get there


----------



## bagnutt

Rack has extended holiday returns for in store and online purchases. Buy now and return until February! My local store just had new shoe markdowns. Found a pair of last season Emma Parsons sandals for $40. Also saw a bunch of leather Superga Sneakers for $12. None in my size, unfortunately.


----------



## hongc2

My racks also have been quite sparse. Not much inventory. Miss those days where the shoes section was actually filled with shoes. Now they are laying the shoes horizontally in the shoes boxes to fill up the space but it's sadly still empty. Clearance racks are also very slim and empty & you actually have to go search for them because there are so few racks. So sad.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Just heard about clear the rack sales! Is the next clear the rack sale 12/26? This would be my first time shopping the sale and I’m not a card holder.


----------



## Mimmy

I have not been to my Rack in over a month as the last time I went it was quite sparse as other posters have also said.

I ordered 2 items online on Nov 30th for Christmas gifts. One shows in transit, but hasn’t moved in 10 days and one is still showing pre-shipment. I have already purchased other gifts to replace these as I needed to ship them.

If I actually get them one item will be returned and the other will be used for the person’s birthday gift as they have a February birthday.


----------



## snibor

Mimmy said:


> I have not been to my Rack in over a month as the last time I went it was quite sparse as other posters have also said.
> 
> I ordered 2 items online on Nov 30th for Christmas gifts. One shows in transit, but hasn’t moved in 10 days and one is still showing pre-shipment. I have already purchased other gifts to replace these as I needed to ship them.
> 
> If I actually get them one item will be returned and the other will be used for the person’s birthday gift as they have a February birthday.


I’ve ordered and shipping has been slow but eventually they get sent. I kept worrying orders would be cancelled but they weren’t. Hope they arrive for you.  Other companies seem to be better at managing order fulfillment.


----------



## Mimmy

snibor said:


> I’ve ordered and shipping has been slow but eventually they get sent. I kept worrying orders would be cancelled but they weren’t. Hope they arrive for you.  Other companies seem to be better at managing order fulfillment.


Thanks, snibor! I am trying to be patient and understanding given all the problems with COVID. It seems that certain retailers are doing better than others.

I ordered some boots from Saks Off 5th and after numerous calls to FedEx and Off 5th they arrived after 6 weeks even though they shipped fairly quickly! This is my record wait so far.


----------



## surfchick

Mimmy said:


> I have not been to my Rack in over a month as the last time I went it was quite sparse as other posters have also said.
> 
> I ordered 2 items online on Nov 30th for Christmas gifts. One shows in transit, but *hasn’t moved in 10 days* and one is still showing pre-shipment. I have already purchased other gifts to replace these as I needed to ship them.
> 
> If I actually get them one item will be returned and the other will be used for the person’s birthday gift as they have a February birthday.


I have had this problem too! My orders from mid-Nov to now took twice as long to ship. Especially if the package is coming from CA.


----------



## Tomsmom

I went to the Rack yesterday found Jeffrey Campbell “epoxy” white flats for 19.00 and change.
Still on the nords website.


----------



## Mimmy

Tomsmom said:


> I went to the Rack yesterday found Jeffrey Campbell “epoxy” white flats for 19.00 and change.
> Still on the nords website.
> 
> View attachment 4934372


Great find Tomsmom! Do you find them to be true to size?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mimmy said:


> Great find Tomsmom! Do you find them to be true to size?


I went up half a size and they fit great.


----------



## Mimmy

Tomsmom said:


> I went up half a size and they fit great.


Thank you!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Is the Clear the Rack sale happening in store right now? I wanted to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## pixiejenna

The shipping online is really random I ordered a shirt for in store pickup to avoid a shipping charge on the 15 and it shows a expected arrival at the store on the 28th. I ordered a sweater on the 22 and at that price point it had free shipping I got it on the 24. It makes no sense the item I ordered on the 15th had shipping tracking but no movement for a long time. I don’t know if it moved slower because it was a in store pick up item or if the price point made a difference but their shipping is all over the place.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I haven’t been in here for a long time. Since I quit working retail 6 years ago I don’t hit the rack as much I as I used to cuz I usually went on week days during the day. Well today I popped in to return something at my local rack and look what I found in the case. A black Chloe Marcie...I’ve wanted one in any color for years and today was my day! Retail $1,750. It was marked down to $619.97 with a red tag. So it was $464.98 and I had a $20 Nordstrom note. After all was said and done I paid...$472.98!!!!!! It’s absolutely perfect. The strap was still wrapped in paper. It’s just missing the dust bag.

I think this is the small, but it’s the perfect size!  I’m gonna order a longer strap so I can wear it crossbody. I’m soooo shook!!!!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

@sunnysideup8283 lucky you. I was just in the rack on Tuesday and I had to ask the cashier isn't this sale longer than  what it usually is? The foot traffic is low and some of the merchandise is extremely old and the price mark up is ridiculous. This thread used to be fun seeing everyone finds.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

@mzbaglady1 There are soooo many racks in my area that I just don’t see great deals like I used to. This was at Potomac Mills, which used to consistently get great stuff. I was stunned by this find.


----------



## bagshopr

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I haven’t been in here for a long time. Since I quit working retail 6 years ago I don’t hit the rack as much I as I used to cuz I usually went on week days during the day. Well today I popped in to return something at my local rack and look what I found in the case. A black Chloe Marcie...I’ve wanted one in any color for years and today was my day! Retail $1,750. It was marked down to $619.97 with a red tag. So it was $464.98 and I had a $20 Nordstrom note. After all was said and done I paid...$472.98!!!!!! It’s absolutely perfect. The strap was still wrapped in paper. It’s just missing the dust bag.
> 
> I think this is the small, but it’s the perfect size!  I’m gonna order a longer strap so I can wear it crossbody. I’m soooo shook!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942896
> View attachment 4942898


What a fantastic find! You are a lucky lady. I have been wanting a Marcie bag, too, but I'm worried it will be heavy. Do you know how much it weighs?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

bagshopr said:


> What a fantastic find! You are a lucky lady. I have been wanting a Marcie bag, too, but I'm worried it will be heavy. Do you know how much it weighs?



I don’t and I don’t think it feels heavy, but in comparison I tend to carry an Alexander Wang Rocco in the winter. Which is a heavy bag.


----------



## smshopper

This used to be my favorite thread but it has been so slow in the last year or so. But, I was at the Rack today and found these two gems.
The shoes retail for $495 and my daughter has been wanting a pair forever so we are both thrilled


----------



## Swanky

Good find! My local store isn’t good anymore 
Shoes look they haven’t been restocked in 6 mos, empty shelves


----------



## Mimmy

smshopper said:


> This used to be my favorite thread but it has been so slow in the last year or so. But, I was at the Rack today and found these two gems.
> The shoes retail for $495 and my daughter has been wanting a pair forever so we are both thrilled
> View attachment 4953712
> View attachment 4953713
> View attachment 4953714
> View attachment 4953715


You definitely found two great gems! Love the shoes!


----------



## hb925

smshopper said:


> This used to be my favorite thread but it has been so slow in the last year or so. But, I was at the Rack today and found these two gems.
> The shoes retail for $495 and my daughter has been wanting a pair forever so we are both thrilled



Both of these are fantastic finds! Congrats!!


----------



## SoCalGal2016

smshopper said:


> This used to be my favorite thread but it has been so slow in the last year or so. But, I was at the Rack today and found these two gems.
> The shoes retail for $495 and my daughter has been wanting a pair forever so we are both thrilled
> View attachment 4953712
> View attachment 4953713
> View attachment 4953714
> View attachment 4953715



Good finds!  I noticed Nordstrom Rack has alot more non-refundable/final sale items so I haven't been shopping there as much. For me, the Rack has always been an impulse buy but it was safe because it was always returnable - not so much anymore.


----------



## mzbaglady1

@smshopper your Burberry find made me post this Burberry coat. I took the picture a couple of days ago. Because this thread slowed down I just said oh what the heck and decided not to post the picture. I still go into the Rack but not on a regular basis. The prices are higher and the designer selection has drastically reduced.


----------



## sarasmom

I haven’t been in here for a long long time. I still check my rack but it’s been ages since I found anything worthwhile. Has anyone seen designer transfers yet? It should be around this time. My store had transfers back in October, it was horrible, a mob scene, the manager had been telling everyone about the transfers coming so there were so many resellers there. I left bc it’s just too risky with covid, not worth it. I hope this time it will be on the down low and not so many resellers.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Canada Goose men's lightweight jacket. The price was great the sizes were medium to extra large. Price 210.00 the colors was black and navy.


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

smshopper said:


> This used to be my favorite thread but it has been so slow in the last year or so. But, I was at the Rack today and found these two gems.
> The shoes retail for $495 and my daughter has been wanting a pair forever so we are both thrilled
> View attachment 4953712
> View attachment 4953713
> View attachment 4953714
> View attachment 4953715




Ahh this is amazing! Is that burberry the kensington in black? My heart hurts a little because I shelled out full price for mine (and we're the same size ), but I'm so happy for you, and that trench is definitely a staple in my collection


----------



## mzbaglady1

Buyer beware! I had to fight like a banshee for a pair of Gucci sandals that an employee forgot to remove or cover the original red tag sales tag. I already new the rack was marking up prices on sales merchandise. This manager confirmed this to me. The red tag was at a lower price than the white tag. Came across some men's Gucci shoes that they were so old that the mark downs was in the middle 200.00 price range. Burberry was extremely high. This manager also told me most of the designer clearance are staying at the full line store. I purchased the pink Gucci sandals, and the black flat Gucci sandals. Found a chloe backpack 649.00. Feels like I'm competing with online shoppers now in the store. Plenty of employees are walking around pulling merchandise for online orders.


----------



## mzbaglady1

More items from the rack.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Just came across this surprise. Clear the rack sale is extended through this Saturday. February 20. Extra 25% off white tagged boots and booties excluded from this extra promotion Frye and high end designer. Contact your local store for further information. I came across some new designer transfers. I think a lot of retailers are not getting a high volume of  foot traffic throughout the stores since this pandemic hit. Spotted some CL 230.00 size 10 sandals.


----------



## bagnutt

Guys, Clear the Rack was on fire today.
Manolos $65
Rockstud flats $189
Gucci turban $56


----------



## bagnutt

If anyone is in the Bay Area, run over to East Palo Alto Rack. They have a ton of new red tagged designer clothes and shoes.


----------



## bagnutt

More


----------



## mzbaglady1

bagnutt said:


> If anyone is in the Bay Area, run over to East Palo Alto Rack. They have a ton of new red tagged designer clothes and shoes.


It should be the last day for the sale also. Clear the Rack was extended for this week.


----------



## mzbaglady1

bagnutt said:


> Guys, Clear the Rack was on fire today.
> Manolos $65
> Rockstud flats $189
> Gucci turban $56


These prices looks like the good old days.


----------



## smshopper

bagnutt said:


> Guys, Clear the Rack was on fire today.
> Manolos $65
> Rockstud flats $189
> Gucci turban $56


Those Manolos- what an amazing deal!!


----------



## smshopper

bagnutt said:


> More


Great prices and good size selection.


----------



## smshopper

I was at the Rack over the weekend and found a couple of Moncler jackets.  I thought that I hit the jackpot, but the prices were still over $1000.  Oh well.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted some Gucci, Moncler, Valentino none of the prices are close to what @bagnutt came across.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Some more pictures.


----------



## paradise392

mzbaglady1 said:


> Buyer beware! I had to fight like a banshee for a pair of Gucci sandals that an employee forgot to remove or cover the original red tag sales tag. I already new the rack was marking up prices on sales merchandise. This manager confirmed this to me. The red tag was at a lower price than the white tag. Came across some men's Gucci shoes that they were so old that the mark downs was in the middle 200.00 price range. Burberry was extremely high. This manager also told me most of the designer clearance are staying at the full line store. I purchased the pink Gucci sandals, and the black flat Gucci sandals. Found a chloe backpack 649.00. Feels like I'm competing with online shoppers now in the store. Plenty of employees are walking around pulling merchandise for online orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989238
> View attachment 4989239
> View attachment 4989240
> View attachment 4989243
> View attachment 4989244
> View attachment 4989245


 what location is this at?? i never find anything at my rack.


----------



## mzbaglady1

paradise392 said:


> what location is this at?? i never find anything at my rack.


31st street and 14th street Manhattan NYC.


----------



## bagnutt

Three tables of designer shoes at Westgate.


----------



## bagnutt

Gucci Hannelore $999
Dior snow boots $1190
Rock stud caged flats $582


----------



## bagnutt

Tons of white tag Stuart Weitzman and Philip Lim.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted, tried on and didn't fit. Wedge Valentino sandal 329.00. Size 40. Miu miu jeweled wedge sneaker size 39 250.00. Valentino flats 399.97. These designer store transfers are much higher. The store is running a sale 40% off clearance boots, clearance jackets. Not sure if theres certain designers that's excluded from this promotion. Contact you nearest store for more accurate information.


----------



## Michelle1x

I'm looking for a well priced Burberry trench in a large size if anybody sees one - nothing in San Francisco.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Michelle1x said:


> I'm looking for a well priced Burberry trench in a large size if anybody sees one - nothing in San Francisco.


Check TJMAXX runway section online.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Online has had good inventory!


----------



## Michelle1x

I was told the next CTR is Apri 14 - so about 2 weeks from now.
They must have moved the Winter full line product to Rack because there is tons of stuff online.  I'm going to try to get some things in the day before CTR for cardholders.


----------



## Michelle1x

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Check TJMAXX runway section online.


Thanks I always forget to check TJM online.  The store near me is ok, next door to a Rack.


----------



## Michelle1x

mzbaglady1 said:


> Spotted some Gucci, Moncler, Valentino none of the prices are close to what @bagnutt came across.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002874
> View attachment 5002875
> View attachment 5002876
> View attachment 5002877
> View attachment 5002878


This Moncler is online, it is a mens item, in size 50.  Retail $2630 - Rack price $2K so not a huge savings but still a nice coat.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Michelle1x said:


> This Moncler is online, it is a mens item, in size 50.  Retail $2630 - Rack price $2K so not a huge savings but still a nice coat.


I have been walking through the store a couple times within the week and I haven't purchased anything. I finally told the employee who is fulfilling online orders that I feel like I'm in competition with him.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Dior boots small size.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted a Fendi lightweight coat. That tag is from 2019. Looks like people are cleaning out their closet and returning old merchandise with tags on it. I keep asking where is this old merchandise is coming from.


----------



## mzbaglady1

This location just received a lot of Gucci, Miu Miu, Prada. The prices are ridiculously high. Not like the good old days. I have prices of Gucci shoes, slides, boots etc much much cheaper. An employee did confirm to me a pair of Gucci slides were just priced a little over 100+. I refuse to pay marked up prices for merchandise that's a couple of seasons old. Miu miu sandals I know for a fact they are at least 3 years old. I think Nordstrom was probably told by these designer vendors that they are not accepting older merchandise back for whatever reason. These very old designer  merchandise would usually pop up in your outlets. Now the older merchandise that should have been sent back to the vendor Nordstrom is trying to re-coop some money back by putting higher prices at the Rack. This is just my guess of what's been going on at the Rack.


----------



## mzbaglady1

More photos.


----------



## Michelle1x

I want to a few racks today and they had very little inventory.  Also the site seems a bit depleted vs 3 weeks ago.  Hopefully they get more before Clear the Rack on Thurs.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Not sure if anyone is interested. Clear the Rack sale is Memorial Day Holiday weekend. If this sale is extended this to me it's  proof that customers are not shopping at the Rack the way we used to. The last two clear the rack sales was extended to at least a week.


----------



## sdkitty

mzbaglady1 said:


> Not sure if anyone is interested. Clear the Rack sale is Memorial Day Holiday weekend. If this sale is extended this to me it's  proof that customers are not shopping at the Rack the way we used to. The last two clear the rack sales was extended to at least a week.


NR near me is pretty busy....I have go pick up an online order and I'm dreading it.  last time I was there they had one long line for pickups and returns


----------



## Landra

sdkitty said:


> NR near me is pretty busy....I have go pick up an online order and I'm dreading it.  last time I was there they had one long line for pickups and returns


I think that’s the only business they have. The online pick up and returns is horrible. There were only a few customers actually purchasing.


----------



## sdkitty

Landra said:


> I think that’s the only business they have. The online pick up and returns is horrible. There were only a few customers actually purchasing.


yes, I guess it has to do with covid.....but they do have fitting rooms open and I'm not afraid to try clothes on.  haven't found anything there lately though


----------



## briebrieeeee

Swanky said:


> *Share your amazing Rack finds here!
> 
> If you're selling something - DON'T SAY IT.  We do not allow any  buying or selling here to protect you; do not do it, you will be banned.
> If you buy something and aren't sure if you'll keep it, keep that to yourself or you may return it and let everyone know which store it's been returned to.
> You may NOT PM or tell people you will list an item for sale somewhere {**eBay**, Bonz, etc. . .}
> 
> Following these rules WILL keep the drama out of the thread because  then no one can complain that someone is baiting for a sale, or that  they hate it when people buy an item cheap and then flip it, etc. . .*
> 
> 
> Previous thread here.


Got a cute Dooney crossbody and a new pair of adidas!


----------



## mzbaglady1

sdkitty said:


> NR near me is pretty busy....I have go pick up an online order and I'm dreading it.  last time I was there they had one long line for pickups and returns


But the selection is not the same. Designer shoes, handbags etc. Certain stores that I went into the shoe racks was empty. I do know ship to store holding area has expanded since the pandemic.


----------



## Prsgrl

I only go in there now for cheap flip flops for my husband to putter around the yard in. The location near me pretty much stopped selling designer items. It seems to be mostly cheap quality brands made specifically for the store, and to be honest, I can find much nicer things at lower prices when they go on sale at Sak’s or Nieman.


----------



## Prsgrl

sdkitty said:


> yes, I guess it has to do with covid.....but they do have fitting rooms open and I'm not afraid to try clothes on.  haven't found anything there lately though


My Rack hasn’t been letting anyone use the fitting rooms. I’m pregnant and went in there a few months ago because I needed something stretchy to wear to an event and didn’t want to spend a lot on something that wasn’t going to fit for very long. The associate told me I would have to buy multiple sizes in everything I was interested in and return the things I didn’t want. Needless to say I ended up just going to Sak’s, which always allowed try-ons.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Prsgrl said:


> My Rack hasn’t been letting anyone use the fitting rooms. I’m pregnant and went in there a few months ago because I needed something stretchy to wear to an event and didn’t want to spend a lot on something that wasn’t going to fit for very long. The associate told me I would have to buy multiple sizes in everything I was interested in and return the things I didn’t want. Needless to say I ended up just going to Sak’s, which always allowed try-ons.


What was driving me crazy was when the Rack took away the small stools that you sit on to try on shoes. I can't try on shoes standing up if the shoes have a buckle, strap or God forbid a pair of boots. I know some people try on shoes in the middle of the shoe isle I can't do this. Even slide on shoes I like to sit down first than put my feet in the shoes.


----------



## Prsgrl

mzbaglady1 said:


> What was driving me crazy was when the Rack took away the small stools that you sit on to try on shoes. I can't try on shoes standing up if the shoes have a buckle, strap or God forbid a pair of boots. I know some people try on shoes in the middle of the shoe isle I can't do this. Even slide on shoes I like to sit down first than put my feet in the shoes.


The past couple years I’ve felt like The Rack has been getting worse than TJ Maxx. There is just absolutely nothing there that is any better quality than all the basic discount stores.


----------



## sdkitty

mzbaglady1 said:


> What was driving me crazy was when the Rack took away the small stools that you sit on to try on shoes. I can't try on shoes standing up if the shoes have a buckle, strap or God forbid a pair of boots. I know some people try on shoes in the middle of the shoe isle I can't do this. Even slide on shoes I like to sit down first than put my feet in the shoes.


I don't think the one near me did this


----------



## sdkitty

Prsgrl said:


> The past couple years I’ve felt like The Rack has been getting worse than TJ Maxx. There is just absolutely nothing there that is any better quality than all the basic discount stores.


and they're more expensive than TJ.....but TJ maxx fitting rooms are still closed


----------



## sdkitty

Landra said:


> I think that’s the only business they have. The online pick up and returns is horrible. There were only a few customers actually purchasing.


I decided the item I ordered was a mistake and I was dreading standing in line.  so I'm going to just not pick it up.  if you don't pick it up within ten days they refund your account


----------



## mzbaglady1

sdkitty said:


> I don't think the one near me did this


When they first opened they had the stools then they took them away and brought them back. Some locations people said the store removed the mirrors off the floors.


----------



## Prsgrl

sdkitty said:


> and they're more expensive than TJ.....but TJ maxx fitting rooms are still closed


Exactly. I remember when I could find Stuart Weitzman boots, Jimmy Choo, John Varvatos for my husband.


----------



## sdkitty

Prsgrl said:


> Exactly. I remember when I could find Stuart Weitzman boots, Jimmy Choo, John Varvatos for my husband.


they do have a lot of designer jeans but the prices aren't that great on them....I got my very favorite pair of Jeans - AG - at TJ Maxx.  I think someone made a mistake pricing them.  they were not on clearance but I got $200 jeans for a pittance - ten to twenty dollars.  of course you can't expect to see something like that often but when they do have designer jeans (or Levis) their prices are usually better than NR


----------



## Prsgrl

sdkitty said:


> they do have a lot of designer jeans but the prices aren't that great on them....I got my very favorite pair of Jeans - AG - at TJ Maxx.  I think someone made a mistake pricing them.  they were not on clearance but I got $200 jeans for a pittance - ten to twenty dollars.  of course you can't expect to see something like that often but when they do have designer jeans (or Levis) their prices are usually better than NR


I think they’ve lost sight of the forest for the trees. The whole concept of this store was to treasure hunt for designer items that didn’t sell in the regular store for whatever reason. By homogenizing the inventory at all the stores to streamline and better suit e-commerce, they’ve totally ruined it for themselves. That’s just my opinion but I’ve been repeatedly disappointed every time I’ve gone in there in the past couple years.


----------



## mzbaglady1

sdkitty said:


> they do have a lot of designer jeans but the prices aren't that great on them....I got my very favorite pair of Jeans - AG - at TJ Maxx.  I think someone made a mistake pricing them.  they were not on clearance but I got $200 jeans for a pittance - ten to twenty dollars.  of course you can't expect to see something like that often but when they do have designer jeans (or Levis) their prices are usually better than NR


I just came from Tjmaxx and they had some designer merchandise. The prices for the Prada and Miu Miu was great. The Prada shoe price was what the Rack used to have.


----------



## Prsgrl

mzbaglady1 said:


> I just came from Tjmaxx and they had some designer merchandise. The prices for the Prada and Miu Miu was great. The Prada shoe price was what the Rack used to have.


Wow, where do you live that your TJMaxx has things like that?


----------



## sdkitty

Prsgrl said:


> Wow, where do you live that your TJMaxx has things like that?


we have a Runway store in San Diego....you can probably find out where all the runway stores are online


----------



## Prsgrl

sdkitty said:


> we have a Runway store in San Diego....you can probably find out where all the runway stores are online


Interesting. I didn’t know about this Runway thing.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Prsgrl said:


> Wow, where do you live that your TJMaxx has things like that?


LOL!!!! I work in Manhattan NYC. You need to go back through this thread and see the goodies I used to find at the Rack.


----------



## Prsgrl

mzbaglady1 said:


> LOL!!!! I work in Manhattan NYC. You need to go back through this thread and see the goodies I used to find at the Rack.


I’m in SW FL. No goodies here.


----------



## SEWDimples

During the last Clear The Rack, I purchased the following boots/shoes:

LaFayette Truffle Bruna Sock Bootie $76.48 (Retail $500+)
Rag & Bone Tabacco Arc Flat Sandal $139.97
Vince Cream/White Higtop Cotten Sneaker $39.36
Schultz Multicolor Belly Sandal $27.73
Schultz Red Orange Suede Laurie Flat $73.46


----------



## twboi

I am visiting the DC area , so can you guys help with DC area rack tend to
have better merchandise ? Thank you in advance


----------



## Michelle1x

Clear the Rack is this upcoming weekend (Memorial Day).  I assume it will start on Thurs 27th for cardholders.  My racks are pretty empty now.  It seems like they get new merchandise in a group, and then a month later is the CTR.  All the good stuff is gone by then.

I have 3 TJ Maxx's near me with the Runway section.  But in my case the runway section is about 3 rounders full of Vince and Theory, that's it.  Theres a guy on YouTube who posts his shopping journey in Dallas, and his TJ Maxx Runway section is a full city block.  He also has the reincarnation of Neiman Marcus last call in Dallas area, those are really good now.


----------



## ItsSoFluffy

twboi said:


> I am visiting the DC area , so can you guys help with DC area rack tend to
> have better merchandise ? Thank you in advance


i'm curious too. i'm near the Rack in Gaithersburg, MD and its pretty picked through lately. i've seen good things at the one in Tysons Corner and Potomac Mills, but this was pre-pandemic.


----------



## smshopper

A couple of my latest finds:





	

		
			
		

		
	
the Givenchy was during this current Clear the Rack. Score!


----------



## pixiejenna

My local store had very little, mostly made for outlet stuff. They eliminated the designer shoe section. The designer accessories basically had some iphone Gucci cases and a scarf lol it didn’t even fill up 1 shelf. I saw two tops I liked and checked the website and neither were available in the color/sizes I need. Ran to another location and was lucky enough to find what I was looking for. This is my preferred store they usually have some higher end items. They has a bunch of random handbags smashed in a case the only brand I recognized was Gucci. They has two circular racks of high end items pretty picked over and half empty. They had a designer show section but only contemporary designers. My local store had zero plus size clothes and the other had 2 racks of plus size clothing. Both stores had half of the women’s clothing section dedicated to athletic/leisure clothes.


----------



## pursekitten

Same here. No designer shoe selection, 1 designer clothing rack behind the dress section, and 1 sad glass case in the handbag section with a few wallets, watches, and designer sunglasses. Nordstrom Racks with decent designer selections have become unicorns.


----------



## Prsgrl

pixiejenna said:


> My local store had very little, mostly made for outlet stuff. They eliminated the designer shoe section. The designer accessories basically had some iphone Gucci cases and a scarf lol it didn’t even fill up 1 shelf. I saw two tops I liked and checked the website and neither were available in the color/sizes I need. Ran to another location and was lucky enough to find what I was looking for. This is my preferred store they usually have some higher end items. They has a bunch of random handbags smashed in a case the only brand I recognized was Gucci. They has two circular racks of high end items pretty picked over and half empty. They had a designer show section but only contemporary designers. My local store had zero plus size clothes and the other had 2 racks of plus size clothing. Both stores had half of the women’s clothing section dedicated to athletic/leisure clothes.


Sounds exactly like the store in my area.


----------



## teambravogato

pursekitten said:


> Same here. No designer shoe selection, 1 designer clothing rack behind the dress section, and 1 sad glass case in the handbag section with a few wallets, watches, and designer sunglasses. Nordstrom Racks with decent designer selections have become unicorns.


Agree.  There are three stores in within driving distance and the only one that has actual brands is the one near King of Prussia.  The other two are basically TJ Maxx.


----------



## Mimmy

The Rack closest to me used to have great designer shoes. I scored Saint Laurent boots, Chloe flats and Charlotte Olympia flats to name a few. All at deeply reduced prices. On a recent visit the best thing I found were a pair of Rag&Bone sandals that were not even reduced that much. I did not buy these.

I couldn’t find the designer clothing section where it used to be so I asked a SA. I was told that they weren’t getting that many designer items anymore so if they had any they would just be mixed in with the other racks.


----------



## pursekitten

@teambravogato @Mimmy The Rack has really leaned into outlet styles and Nordstrom store brands these days, at least anywhere outside big cities. You're right TeamB, The Rack may as well be TJMaxx or Ross. Due to these reasons and C19 99.9% my handbag, shoes, and accessories shopping is online now unless I'm in a local vintage/pre-loved boutique.


----------



## teambravogato

@pursekitten I make the trip to NR KoP every few months and its always worth it.  Since COVID, it has a lot more designer stuff - I found a rack of 200+ Gucci items last time I was there. Not sure if its still backlog from closures or if it will stay this way.  The deals have been great but I'm bummed overall that they're not consistent across the board for NR.


----------



## Michelle1x

To add insult to injury, apparently all the Chanel boutiques in Nordstrom (or any dept store) are decoupling and now to buy Chanel, you need to go to their licensed boutiques.
Nordstrom Portland used to have a great Chanel boutique, I wonder what will happen to that.

I bought an Eileen Fisher cashmere sweater from Nordstrom rack online last week.  It arrived with no Eileen Fisher tag, just the rack clearance tag.  It was about 60% off retail so not a tremendous deal, probably this was a return.  They used to put these full line returns up on the clearance section at rack, now they are selling them as regular merchandise.

I think the whole retail middle area (dept stores and specialty boutiques) are pretty much collapsing.


----------



## limom

Well, the rack by me closed. (Huntington, ny).
I asked the super nice employee at the other location and she said they lost the lease.
It was a zoo there. Packed!


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

The new nordstrom rack app is annoying


----------



## mzbaglady1

Clear the rack started today for Nordy club, and Nordstrom card holders. There was some Gucci markdowns in women's shoes this guy was picking up all of those. I managed to snag Burberry dress a little over 200+ with the discount and a Ugg nylon puffer vest for 68.00. Spotted some Valentino in men's and women's shoes.


----------



## jillianlovesbags

mzbaglady1 said:


> Clear the rack started today for Nordy club, and Nordstrom card holders. There was some Gucci markdowns in women's shoes this guy was picking up all of those. I managed to snag Burberry dress a little over 200+ with the discount and a Ugg nylon puffer vest for 68.00. Spotted some Valentino in men's and women's shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143060
> View attachment 5143061
> View attachment 5143062
> View attachment 5143063
> View attachment 5143064
> View attachment 5143065


Wow such great deals!


----------



## kjohn138

I found the Chloe sunglasses I've been wanting for like four years! They are the Chloe rosie heart glasses in pink. I could never justify them at full price ($420) because they're not the most wearable but for some reason I just always loved them. I got them for around $80 and they came with the original case. Definitely worth the wait!


----------



## pursekitten

@kjohn138 Yasss! Saw those here too along with the octagonal versions—they are stunning in person.

After NSale left me disappointed, I was happy to find my first Chloé round cat-eye sunglasses in Havana brown for USD 79—love them so much I also got them in black!


----------



## vt2159

I have not been to the Rack in years, but started going again recently after I moved and the Rack is across the street from the main store. I saw a few different Mansur Gavriel bags. Are they still popular like when they first came out? I saw a few in these styles and a couple bucket bags. This was the only one with this tag. The others looked like it was a Rack tag. All of the ones I checked said made in Italy.


----------



## Mimmy

I haven’t found anything in store for quite some time except for some good small gift items, like candles.

Today is early access for Clear the Rack and I bought some workout shorts and Nike sneakers. I also bought some Karl Lagerfeld shoes that were not on clearance but a very good price. I don’t think that Karl Lagerfeld is very popular on tPF but I bought a pair of combat boots last year that were deeply discounted and the quality is very good and I really like them. This time I bought some brown wedge sandals to replace some others that are showing wear. I ordered 2 sizes. I hope one of them are keepers.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Mimmy said:


> I haven’t found anything in store for quite some time except for some good small gift items, like candles.
> 
> Today is early access for Clear the Rack and I bought some workout shorts and Nike sneakers. I also bought some Karl Lagerfeld shoes that were not on clearance but a very good price. I don’t think that Karl Lagerfeld is very popular on tPF but I bought a pair of combat boots last year that were deeply discounted and the quality is very good and I really like them. This time I bought some brown wedge sandals to replace some others that are showing wear. I ordered 2 sizes. I hope one of them are keepers.


Thanks for the information. I practically stopped going into the Rack on a regular basis. Tjmaxx designer merchandise have been much better.


----------



## sabrunka

I was on the rack website early yesterday morning, and a pair of suede Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots were available in my size, I snagged them up real quick- $120!!!! I really hope the order doesn't cancel on me, fingers crossed.

I also feel tempted to go check the rack in store, maybe today or first thing tomorrow morning. I'll see.


----------



## Mimmy

sabrunka said:


> I was on the rack website early yesterday morning, and a pair of suede Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots were available in my size, I snagged them up real quick- $120!!!! I really hope the order doesn't cancel on me, fingers crossed.
> 
> I also feel tempted to go check the rack in store, maybe today or first thing tomorrow morning. I'll see.


Wow! Great find!


----------



## Mimmy

I went to my local Rack yesterday to make an online return. Did a quick walk through the store and really was not too impressed.

Disappointed to see a couple of Mario Valentino bags in the locked glass case where I used to occasionally find some nice designer items.

There was a lot of merchandise, a lot of made for outlet type stuff. Athletic wear that is a category I am interested in but this looked like really old stock that The Rack must buy in bulk at discounted prices.

The store was busy though and I still don’t want it to close so this was good.


----------



## SEWDimples

Love the shoes I find at Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## pixiejenna

I haven’t found anything good at my rack I went the other week to do a online return and walked around pretty much 99% made for outlet items. Handbags all contemporary designers outlet items or brands I never heard of the one case of high end items only had bony levy jewelry and a handful of other random items watches, scarrfs, and old iPhone cases ect. Only 1 rack of plus size clothing! I;m a XL 1X size wise and thought I missed the section I literally had to walk the store twice to find it. No more designer shoe section it was eliminated the last time I there it was pretty sparse and they had signs saying that they were waiting for new stuff to come in, so they lied. Half of the women’s section is basically leisure wear.


----------



## sabrunka

Went to nordies rack to do a return today, looked around, and got lucky with a couple items!! Got a pair of black suede booties by La Canadienne for $45 (down from $500) and a cashmere/wool blend sweater by Ugg, also for $45 (down from $300). Otherwise everything was pretty picked over and messy.


----------



## SEWDimples

Another nice Clear the Rack shoe haul from my 3rd NR store. Great deals to me. Did not buy a pair of Sergio Rossi sandals for $150 + 25% off.

Schultz sandals




Kurt Geiger sandals (love the color)



Etienne Aigner suede mules



Keds sneakers


----------



## Michelle1x

The NR San Francisco (9th street) is closing.  I'm shocked!  There is another Rack in SF downtown - so that will be the only rack in SF.
A few years ago, the SF 9th st Rack was packed.  Retail is really collapsing.


			https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2021/07/28/nordstrom-rack-closes-in-soma.html


----------



## Mimmy

First time in months that I have seen designer shoes at my local Rack. These were on clearance which today was an additional 40% off for clearance shoes. These would have all been great prices but I didn’t buy any of them as after a big COVID stay at home clean out (like many had the time to do) I am determined not to buy things just because they’re “good deals”.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
This Longchamp Neo was 129.99, not sure what these are originally. No additional discount on bags.


----------



## super59

Sales at Nordstrom Rack has not been that great compared to before, maybe due to covid, Nordie still need to make some profits or I'm pitching my wallets a little bit tighter.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Nordstrom Racks everywhere are terrible. Prices are too high, clothing is in poor shape, it’s all pretty much made for outlet stuff. Full line Nordstrom is as always amazing.


----------



## potomacng

I'm debating whether or not going to the Rack on Market St. in SF, is it worth the time and $$ to pay for parking up there?


----------



## LVgirl888

potomacng said:


> I'm debating whether or not going to the Rack on Market St. in SF, is it worth the time and $$ to pay for parking up there?


It’s not worth the trip out there. I went today and everything is over priced and picked over. I hope that helps.


----------



## snibor

.


----------



## Michelle1x

Clear the Rack is this week starting on the 4th.  Plus they are having a spend $250, get $50 notes special again.
Not much I want from Rack anymore, and they closed the SF 4th st location, so I'm not sure I'll. even look.


----------



## Mimmy

Michelle1x said:


> Clear the Rack is this week starting on the 4th.  Plus they are having a spend $250, get $50 notes special again.
> Not much I want from Rack anymore, and they closed the SF 4th st location, so I'm not sure I'll. even look.


I agree that there is not much in store anymore. I have been fairly lucky at finding some items online. They had the note offer in October also and I bought a pair of Rag&Bone jeans at 70% off. I also found a basic black Zella top and some cute pj pants. I am finding some cute little things like lip balm and socks that I am going to use for Christmas stocking stuffers.

I have started my cart for the end of this week with another pair of jeans.  I probably won’t buy $250 worth of merchandise but should at least qualify for a $10 or $25 note.

The b&m Rack is fairly close to me so I just return the items that don’t fit or that I don’t like there.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Right now I'm coming across a much better selection of high end designer rtw, shoes, and handbags at Tjmaxx. As a matter of fact it's racks of designer goods with some prices similar to what the Rack used to retail at. I used to make sure I went into a Rack store at least every weekday to see what goodies I might catch. This thread slowed down tremendously.


----------



## potomacng

LVgirl888 said:


> It’s not worth the trip out there. I went today and everything is over priced and picked over. I hope that helps.


Thanks for the feedback.  I went to the one on Serramonte in Daily City instead.  They had lots of designer stuff compared to the ones in Fremont and San Leandro but still couldn't find anything.


----------



## Michelle1x

I ordered some things online from the CTR this past weekend.
I ordered a pair of Montelliana1965 hiking boots for a great price ($157) in my size- glad to get these but when they arrived, no box, just wrapped up in cellophane in a shipping box.  Thats ok with me and probably most buyers but there used to be a day when shoes like this were considered "altered and refurbished" and were marked down to nothing at Rack.  Now Nordstrom tries to maximize all the value out of this stuff.
Last year I bought an Eileen Fisher cashmere sweater from the main line store- same deal, no Eileen tags, just a Nordstrom small clearance tag.  Back in the day, that would have been sent to Rack on deep discount.

I bought a Claire V bag which will be delivered tomorrow.  If it doesn't have tags or a dustbag I will probably return it.


----------



## Michelle1x

Has anybody heard about Black Friday deals?  They usually have 30% off red tag, at least


----------



## rowdy3

How long does it take for them to ship? Ordered a Gucci scarf for my sister for Christmas on cyber Monday but it still says waiting for shipment info. Will it come with a Gucci box since it’s shipping from usps?


----------



## LVgirl888

rowdy3 said:


> How long does it take for them to ship? Ordered a Gucci scarf for my sister for Christmas on cyber Monday but it still says waiting for shipment info. Will it come with a Gucci box since it’s shipping from usps?


It depends. I would contact them for status because it’s been more than a week since you have placed an order. I hope that helps.


----------



## Michelle1x

Really interesting article.  I think to see what is really wrong at Nordstrom and Rack, you'd need to go back and look at both Nordstrom and Nordstrom Rack holistically.  I'll bet that in 2014, when Rack was doing well, Nordstrom full line was not doing as well and overloaded with inventory.  Now that Nordstrom inventory is so tightly controlled, there is NOTHING for us at Rack.








						Nordstrom is considering spinning off discount store Nordstrom Rack, a report says. Analysts describe it as a mess that's dragging the brand down and can't keep up with T.J. Maxx.
					

Nordstrom Rack is the off-price retail division of the luxury department store Nordstrom. It sells brands for discounts between 30% and 70%.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




Having said this, I still plan on visiting Rack at the next Jan CTR, usually they have some good deals after Christmas.  But that's it.


----------



## mzbaglady1

This thread really fell off. I lucked up on some designer transfers. I snagged a YSL Kaia Satchel for 600.00. There was a Chloe bag I picked up but the strap was missing. The shoes was mostly worn and refurbished small sizes. Boy I missed the good old days for designer transfers.


----------



## sdkitty

mzbaglady1 said:


> This thread really fell off. I lucked up on some designer transfers. I snagged a YSL Kaia Satchel for 600.00. There was a Chloe bag I picked up but the strap was missing. The shoes was mostly worn and refurbished small sizes. Boy I missed the good old days for designer transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337039
> View attachment 5337040
> View attachment 5337041


is this the Last Chance outlet?


----------



## mzbaglady1

sdkitty said:


> is this the Last Chance outlet?


Sorry for a second I thought I posted in the wrong thread. LOL!!!!    NordstromRack.


----------



## sdkitty

mzbaglady1 said:


> Sorry for a second I thought I posted in the wrong thread. LOL!!!!    NordstromRack.


great finds
I was at the last chance store one time and it was messy (like your pics)


----------



## Michelle1x

mzbaglady1 said:


> This thread really fell off. I lucked up on some designer transfers. I snagged a YSL Kaia Satchel for 600.00. There was a Chloe bag I picked up but the strap was missing. The shoes was mostly worn and refurbished small sizes. Boy I missed the good old days for designer transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337039
> View attachment 5337040
> View attachment 5337041


Did you get those at CTR for 25% off?  The one good thing is the refurbished are red tag


----------



## mzbaglady1

Michelle1x said:


> Did you get those at CTR for 25% off?  The one good thing is the refurbished are red tag


Clear the rack was President holiday this was purchased after. The rack used to send designer transfers before a sale. I have purchased plenty of refurbished tagged items brand new with the original vendor tags attached and shoes and sneakers never worn. This bag was brand new with the plastic protector on the inside of the bag clasp and authenticity card. The Chloe bag I put back because the strap was missing and I prefer a matching set. The shoes this time was mostly worn and refurbished soles which I wouldn't purchase.


----------



## SEWDimples

My purchases during the last Clear the Rack sale.

Bernardo sandals $20.99



Ted Baker London dress $61.85 (originally $285)






Joie sandals $20.99



Nike sneakers $24.17



Abound sneakers $16.85


----------



## MlleRoot

Just found this thread! There is one memorable purchase back in 2017, from the end of winter items sales at Nordstrom Rack.
So memorable that I kept the receipt which is now fading..

*Aquatalia Lena* short boots in size 7 with the original box.. I have worn them but they were new when I bought.
The original was *$450 *but the clearance price was *$90.*
Then it was a red tag sale for *extra 25% off from $90* = *$67.5 *
Then, they were doing some promotion (sign up with email) and gave me *extra 50% off* and the final price was...

*$33.75 *!! A magic ! and the thing is that these are really good looking and comfortable boots!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thank you for giving me the opportunity to share this - now I can finally rest in peace/toss the receipt..


----------



## mzbaglady1

MlleRoot said:


> Just found this thread! There is one memorable purchase back in 2017, from the end of winter items sales at Nordstrom Rack.
> So memorable that I kept the receipt which is now fading..
> 
> *Aquatalia Lena* short boots in size 7 with the original box.. I have worn them but they were new when I bought.
> The original was *$450 *but the clearance price was *$90.*
> Then it was a red tag sale for *extra 25% off from $90* = *$67.5 *
> Then, they were doing some promotion (sign up with email) and gave me *extra 50% off* and the final price was...
> 
> *$33.75 *!! A magic ! and the thing is that these are really good looking and comfortable boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352322
> View attachment 5352323
> View attachment 5352324
> 
> 
> Thank you for giving me the opportunity to share this - now I can finally rest in peace/toss the receipt..


I always make copies of my receipts and staple the copy to the original and another copy with the merchandise. I mentally remembered the good sales and bargains of this thread and living vicariously through fonts finds. Now it's far and few that you will find anything worth while at the Rack. Once they dramatically raised the prices on the very old designer merchandise it was a turn off for me. Now I just randomly pop up not my usual everyday walk through.


----------



## GoStanford

I haven’t been to the Rack in a couple of years.  I used to stock up on hair care products and hair accessories there but don’t have the patience to go through the shoes and clothes.  I bet there are still some great finds but it would take systematic searching.  It also seems like a lot of the merchandise is Made for Factory or similar, as opposed to being surplus from the main store.


----------



## MlleRoot

mzbaglady1 said:


> I always make copies of my receipts and staple the copy to the original and another copy with the merchandise. I mentally remembered the good sales and bargains of this thread and living vicariously through fonts finds. Now it's far and few that you will find anything worth while at the Rack. Once they dramatically raised the prices on the very old designer merchandise it was a turn off for me. Now I just randomly pop up not my usual everyday walk through.


Ah! Thank you so much! So relieved to hear I wasn't the only one.... 

I don't go to the Rack often anymore either but I will probably go back now that I know this fun thread!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Clear the Rack Started. I know these  CL booties had to be a return from the night before and the employees put this and another pair of large sized designer red tagged  booties on the floor. The merchandise wasn't that great and I went to two locations. I paid 244.00 for the booties. Burberry tote over 800.00.


----------



## SEWDimples

Love Clear the Rack. Found some more shoes. Today, my mom and I went to Nordstrom Rack after leaving her eye appt. I picked up some shoes for good deals. First 2 are Tory Burch for $58.97 and $67.97 and last sandal is Schultz for $38.97 plus 20% off all of them. I finally got a pair of Miller sandals.


----------



## SEWDimples

More shoe deals from Nordstrom Rack Clear the Rack sale. Vince Black Platform sandal $67.47, della terra vegan sandals $69.97, Caslon boots $33.73 and Kate Spade Keds $10.49.


----------



## ptan57

The best Nordstrom Rack in your city?


----------



## SEWDimples

I’m in MD area visiting my mom. She is near Columbia, Towson Town Center and Annapolis stores. I think Towson is the best, but the stores closer to DC and VA are probably the best.  I’ve attended 2 CTR sales since I’ve been in town.


----------



## hellokimmiee

mzbaglady1 said:


> I always make copies of my receipts and staple the copy to the original and another copy with the merchandise. I mentally remembered the good sales and bargains of this thread and living vicariously through fonts finds. Now it's far and few that you will find anything worth while at the Rack. Once they dramatically raised the prices on the very old designer merchandise it was a turn off for me. Now I just randomly pop up not my usual everyday walk through.



Earlier this year I finally threw away 4 boxes full of Nordstrom Rack receipts. It’s crazy how I used to go almost every other day and it’s now been at least 2 years since I’ve even stepped foot inside a Rack store. I remember posting here so often and now I just check in from time to time and it just keeps getting slower and slower. I think you are singlehandedly keeping this thread alive right now


----------



## mzbaglady1

hellokimmiee said:


> Earlier this year I finally threw away 4 boxes full of Nordstrom Rack receipts. It’s crazy how I used to go almost every other day and it’s now been at least 2 years since I’ve even stepped foot inside a Rack store. I remember posting here so often and now I just check in from time to time and it just keeps getting slower and slower. I think you are singlehandedly keeping this thread alive right now


It feels like I'm talking to myself in this thread. The regular fonts that used to post finds I haven't seen them in years giving updates. I stopped going into the Rack on a daily basis just to see empty shoe racks. I'm turned off by the higher prices on very, very old designer merchandise or that I remember seeing a item that was at a lower price. Right now I'm enjoying my great finds and reminiscing about the great days of finding a great bargain.


----------



## Mimmy

mzbaglady1 said:


> It feels like I'm talking to myself in this thread. The regular fonts that used to post finds I haven't seen them in years giving updates. I stopped going into the Rack on a daily basis just to see empty shoe racks. I'm turned off by the higher prices on very, very old designer merchandise or that I remember seeing a item that was at a lower price. Right now I'm enjoying my great finds and reminiscing about the great days of finding a great bargain.


I still lurk on this thread hoping to live vicariously through someone else’s great finds.

I still love my Saint Laurent booties that at the time were still selling for $1000. I scored them for around $180 as it was during the time when they were having an additional 40% off boots.

I was also able to get a pair of Valentino pumps after another poster posted them here. I live in FL and I was able to call a Rack in San Francisco and get them sent to me, sigh, … a different time. They stopped during charge/sends forever ago. 

I have a lot of similar shoe stories. My Rack was never that great for clothing but it had the best shoes. I still have Prada sandals and Chloe and Charlotte Olympia flats that I purchased at very reduced prices.

My Rack now has mainly made for Rack items. I find some of these useful for small gifts; like candles. I also find great gift bags that are inexpensive.

I mainly just go there now to return things that I have purchased online.


----------



## Mimmy

Speaking of very old stock, these pop up on a lot of outlet sites. I don’t know when they are going to realize they probably should just be discarded.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5404792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of very old stock, these pop up on a lot of outlet sites. I don’t know when they are going to realize they probably should just be discarded.


I'm almost sure there's not much of these phones still in use and the price shouldn't be no more than maybe 40.00 or 50.00 for this case.


----------



## Mimmy

mzbaglady1 said:


> I'm almost sure there's not much of these phones still in use and the price shouldn't be no more than maybe 40.00 or 50.00 for this case.


Some of the colors are less expensive. I had to Google the 5 to see if it’s still functional. It is, but once 3G is eliminated, which is coming soon it will no longer be functional.


----------



## pursekitten

Mimmy said:


> I mainly just go there now to return things that I have purchased online.



Literally my last two trips to Nordstrom Rack over the last 3 years.

My closest Nordstrom Rack is just a lot of mass-produced rebranded wholesale items with one designer display case (accessories only) at the front of the store.

The era of feeling like Carrie Bradshaw at a Manolo Blahnik sample sale at Nordstrom Rack is at an end.


----------



## Mimmy

pursekitten said:


> The era of feeling like Carrie Bradshaw at a Manolo Blahnik sample sale at Nordstrom Rack is at an end.


This. Sums it up exactly.


----------



## rutabaga

NR prices aren’t as good as other comparable stores (TJMaxx, Bloomingdale’s outlet, off Saks). I basically only go in to return stuff since the closest Nordstrom store closed, although sometimes I find golf clothes for my husband.


----------



## Mimmy

Found some things online from Clear the Rack. Hudson jeans for $34 (78% off), a Zella top for $11 and a pair of Havianas for $11. Bought some Zella leggings that I always like and some lip balm to get free shipping. I am hoping these things fit.


----------



## sdkitty

Mimmy said:


> Found some things online from Clear the Rack. Hudson jeans for $34 (78% off), a Zella top for $11 and a pair of Havianas for $11. Bought some Zella leggings that I always like and some lip balm to get free shipping. I am hoping these things fit.
> View attachment 5415498
> View attachment 5415499
> View attachment 5415500


I'd be worried about the jeans fitting but as long as you can return them....
I've added items to shipments to get free shipping (TJ Maxx).  then they cancelled the item that I really wanted 
I tired three times to buy those shoes.  each time they showed available but got cancelled


----------



## Mimmy

sdkitty said:


> I'd be worried about the jeans fitting but as long as you can return them....
> I've added items to shipments to get free shipping (TJ Maxx).  then they cancelled the item that I really wanted
> I tired three times to buy those shoes.  each time they showed available but got cancelled


Well, you’re right. The jeans were too big so I’ve already returned them. I usually buy the leggings in a smaller size than the ones I ordered this time. For yoga I like a pretty snug fit but I thought in a bigger size I could wear them for shopping/running errands. They were actually baggy so they were returned also.

So basically I got a shirt, flip flops and some lip balm.


----------



## sdkitty

Mimmy said:


> Well, you’re right. The jeans were too big so I’ve already returned them. I usually buy the leggings in a smaller size than the ones I ordered this time. For yoga I like a pretty snug fit but I thought in a bigger size I could wear them for shopping/running errands. They were actually baggy so they were returned also.
> 
> So basically I got a shirt, flip flops and some lip balm.


well some of it worked out and you got the free shipping 
with jeans, since I have to try on lots before finding a pair that fits, I'd think it would be just about impossible to buy online.  unless maybe it was the exact style and size of a pair I had


----------



## sdkitty

rutabaga said:


> NR prices aren’t as good as other comparable stores (TJMaxx, Bloomingdale’s outlet, off Saks). I basically only go in to return stuff since the closest Nordstrom store closed, although sometimes I find golf clothes for my husband.


I'm not liking NR lately.  When I've gone in there I just don't find anything.  TJ Maxx does have lower prices.  Bloomingdales outlet is worse than NR for me.  Off 5th I don't really bother with anymore.  Guess it depends on what you're shopping for.  For designer jeans I do better at TJ Maxx on the rare occasion when they have them.  Or the consignment store - generally around $35 for $200 jeans.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Picked up a pair of Stuart Weitzman flat sandals with the 20% discount. This mini sale is running for a couple of days.


----------



## Mimmy

Purchased this basic white shirt online for $20 and it’s a keeper. It should look nice over leggings or belted. It’s pretty full so not sure if it will be too bulky tucked in. I can always do a half tuck. Sold out now online. 


Happy to find some leggings that I can wear out. They are a thicker material, won’t be wearing them anytime soon in Florida but they will be good when it’s colder. This is my first time trying this brand, Tommy John. They were about $35.

Not the fantastic bargains we used to find but I was happy to find some staple items.


----------



## Mimmy

Clear the Rack is an additional 40% off this time. Online it’s “final sale” and I would imagine in store it is too.

I ordered some Matisse sandals that are very reduced in price and a sports bra for myself. I am fairly certain they will fit but if they don’t they are so inexpensive I will give them to someone or donate them.

I ordered a Halloween decoration and a Halloween candle for a friend who loves Halloween. These are returnable.

There is a young woman I work with who doesn’t dress expensively but has a great sense of style and loves The Rack. I ordered some sunglasses for her. I will add these to a Rack gift card for her birthday in December.


Everything came to about $93 dollars so I get free shipping. I spent $60 or more so I qualified for the $10 bonus note too!


----------

